# EOI submitted accountants



## sami979

This Thread is for accountants who submitted their EOI and awaiting the invite both visa sc 189 & 190.

lets share our details and experience with skill select and visa processes so every one could estimate their chances in getting invited in the next invitation rounds!


----------



## Tired

I am worried about the same. I think the cut off for 60 points must have been in end february. I submitted my EOI with 60 points in May as well. I think most of the places will be taken by 65 and above points... any comments?


----------



## jaykumar

Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th June,2015 with 65 points under 2211 accountant category. It's 189 visa class. I was expecting invitation on 6th July, but haven't got. Any valueable thoughts???do anyone think i have good chance in next invitation round???


----------



## Tired

Most likely you will get an invite in the next round. People who applied in april and may have got it. (most of them i know) . Best of Luck


----------



## sm8764

I applied EOI with 189 on 29th April 2015 with 60 points (accountant) not invited on 6th July 2015. :noidea:


----------



## Tired

sm8764 said:


> I applied EOI with 189 on 29th April 2015 with 60 points (accountant) not invited on 6th July 2015. :noidea:


 the same, i know people who applied before 20 april on 60 points did not get any invitation so far. If it is going to be on a pro rata basis then our chances (60 points) of getting an invitation are very little but if it not to be pro rata for few months then we have a hope....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sm8764

Tired said:


> the same, i know people who applied before 20 april on 60 points did not get any invitation so far. If it is going to be on a pro rata basis then our chances (60 points) of getting an invitation are very little but if it not to be pro rata for few months then we have a hope....:fingerscrossed:


Lets hope we get an invitation next month or soon, did you apply 190 as well alongwith 189, or it is advisable i think for 190 we will be at 65 i.e 60+5 for NSW. ?


----------



## Tired

sm8764 said:


> Lets hope we get an invitation next month or soon, did you apply 190 as well alongwith 189, or it is advisable i think for 190 we will be at 65 i.e 60+5 for NSW. ?



No i could not apply for 190 because i was not eligible for it. that is the only reason i am freaking out  because 189 is the only hope for me..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :confused2: Let me know once you get an invitation for 189 

And yes 190 will be at 65.  and 489 at 70 i think.


----------



## sm8764

Tired said:


> No i could not apply for 190 because i was not eligible for it. that is the only reason i am freaking out  because 189 is the only hope for me..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :confused2: Let me know once you get an invitation for 189
> 
> And yes 190 will be at 65.  and 489 at 70 i think.


Oh mate ! Dont worry u will get one soon .... So should i apply 190 ? I am eligible for that but i didnt selected that subclass while applying eoi


----------



## pdefreit

Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours) 221111 Accountant General. 

My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points? Thanks. 


Visa SC: 189 PTE: 74/80/82/85 EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015 ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general

Regards,

Paul


----------



## Tired

pdefreit said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours) 221111 Accountant General.
> 
> My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Visa SC: 189 PTE: 74/80/82/85 EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015 ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul


Well Because you have applied in march which is very close to the cut off 60 points invitations. This time they only invited 65 points applicants may be next round you might be picked up. Chances are very high, but yes why not try for higher score. I have not appeared for Pte. how did u find it different from ielts? when it comes to difficulty and scoring? Let me know anour your view. My scores in ielts is S= 7.5 W=7, R=8.5, L= 8.5. Cheers. Thanks


----------



## pdefreit

[/QUOTE]Well Because you have applied in march which is very close to the cut off 60 points invitations. This time they only invited 65 points applicants may be next round you might be picked up. Chances are very high, but yes why not try for higher score. I have not appeared for Pte. how did u find it different from ielts? when it comes to difficulty and scoring? Let me know anour your view. My scores in ielts is S= 7.5 W=7, R=8.5, L= 8.5. Cheers. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. In my case I would definitely say that PTE is easier, only if you feel comfortable speaking to a microphone rather than a real person and if you are computer savvy. If that is the case just give it a go. You will be surprised with the results.


----------



## sami979

Tired said:


> I am worried about the same. I think the cut off for 60 points must have been in end february. I submitted my EOI with 60 points in May as well. I think most of the places will be taken by 65 and above points... any comments?


the cutoff for 60 points was on 23rd of March since the last round that invited 60 pointers,
obviously no invitation were send to people with 60 point since then.

with 2525 only invitation this year I think we have a very slim chance to get invited as many the number will be taken by 65+ pointers!!!

specially that many people will be trying to rush their applications now and/or will tr to improve their score because they are not sure accountants will be on the SOL next year

I hope I am wrong


----------



## sami979

jaykumar said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th June,2015 with 65 points under 2211 accountant category. It's 189 visa class. I was expecting invitation on 6th July, but haven't got. Any valueable thoughts???do anyone think i have good chance in next invitation round???


I believe you have a very good chance getting invited next round, things will be more clear when DIBP purplish the results of 6th of July round on their website in few days!

good luck


----------



## sami979

Tired said:


> Most likely you will get an invite in the next round. People who applied in april and may have got it. (most of them i know) . Best of Luck


you are talking about 65+ pointers right?


----------



## sami979

pdefreit said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours) 221111 Accountant General.
> 
> My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Visa SC: 189 PTE: 74/80/82/85 EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015 ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul



oh mate, that was very unlucky for you!!!
the good news that you will first to be invited after 65 pointers, you might need to wait for a round or 2 until they clear backlog of 65+ pointers (hopefully not many of them will apply)


----------



## pankaj83

I submitted in 189 on 24th June with 65 points (221111) but didn't got invite. Hope to be invited in next round :fingerscrossed: Any idea when will be the next round?


----------



## mpat01

pankaj83 said:


> I submitted in 189 on 24th June with 65 points (221111) but didn't got invite. Hope to be invited in next round :fingerscrossed: Any idea when will be the next round?


I've read at some blog that 65 pointers before 30 May have received an invitation. Well, if there are not many 70+ pointers before the next round you are likely to receive an invitation. Good Luck.


----------



## mpat01

Well Because you have applied in march which is very close to the cut off 60 points invitations. This time they only invited 65 points applicants may be next round you might be picked up. Chances are very high, but yes why not try for higher score. I have not appeared for Pte. how did u find it different from ielts? when it comes to difficulty and scoring? Let me know anour your view. My scores in ielts is S= 7.5 W=7, R=8.5, L= 8.5. Cheers. Thanks[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the reply. In my case I would definitely say that PTE is easier, only if you feel comfortable speaking to a microphone rather than a real person and if you are computer savvy. If that is the case just give it a go. You will be surprised with the results.[/QUOTE]

Hi Mate,

Have you appeared for IELTS or other test if yes, what was your best score?


----------



## Homelyon

Hi mate,
I submitted 189 on 29th June with 65 points? Is there any chance to receive invitation before October? I will lose 5 points after Oct. if I am not invited after Oct, I Need to update my EOI so my waiting queue will be counted after the update? 
Some agent said around 300 Members with 65+ submitted in June. I have some concerns now, as only 200 members will be invited each round and 80 of them are 70+ new members.


----------



## Pommie

Hi All

First of all, what a great thread for us 189 visa hopefuls - if we continue to use this, we will soon learn how much of the backlog is consumed each month.

I think the August round will largely be taken up by 65+ pointers, although I would hope it will start to make a dent into the 60 pointer backlog from March. if it doesn't, then certainly by March we will see 60 pointers getting an invite each month. We just have to accept there is a backlog to chew through.!!

Can I ask some advice regarding 190 EOI's. I know if you apply to Western Australia, you are required to provide an offer of employment for a minimum of 1 year. Is this the same with all other states ??

Fingers crossed, the 60 point invitations begin to roll in.... ;-)


----------



## sami979

Pommie said:


> Hi All
> 
> First of all, what a great thread for us 189 visa hopefuls - if we continue to use this, we will soon learn how much of the backlog is consumed each month.
> 
> I think the August round will largely be taken up by 65+ pointers, although I would hope it will start to make a dent into the 60 pointer backlog from March. if it doesn't, then certainly by March we will see 60 pointers getting an invite each month. We just have to accept there is a backlog to chew through.!!
> 
> Can I ask some advice regarding 190 EOI's. I know if you apply to Western Australia, you are required to provide an offer of employment for a minimum of 1 year. Is this the same with all other states ??
> 
> Fingers crossed, the 60 point invitations begin to roll in.... ;-)


As far as I know NSW does not require a job offer!!
you can check eligibility here:
Are You Eligible? - Live & Work in New South Wales

Good luck


----------



## Pommie

Thanks for the link.... Yes it seems to be different from WA's. 

Does anyone know whether the two year commitment to live in NSW is a legal commitment ? How is it enforced ?? Just wondering if you could move to another state if you got a job in another state first ??

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Tired

mpat01 said:


> Well Because you have applied in march which is very close to the cut off 60 points invitations. This time they only invited 65 points applicants may be next round you might be picked up. Chances are very high, but yes why not try for higher score. I have not appeared for Pte. how did u find it different from ielts? when it comes to difficulty and scoring? Let me know anour your view. My scores in ielts is S= 7.5 W=7, R=8.5, L= 8.5. Cheers. Thanks


Thanks for the reply. In my case I would definitely say that PTE is easier, only if you feel comfortable speaking to a microphone rather than a real person and if you are computer savvy. If that is the case just give it a go. You will be surprised with the results.[/QUOTE]

Hi Mate,

Have you appeared for IELTS or other test if yes, what was your best score?[/QUOTE]


As i mentioned  
My scores in ielts is S= 7.5 W=7, R=8.5, L= 8.5. Cheers. Thanks

I might score 8 in speaking but i am not sure about the writing of PTE test


----------



## Mohammad Rizwaan

*EOI submitted on 23/05/2015*

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 23/05/2015 for the accountant general 221111 with 60 points. Waiting for the invitation but till now i have not received any invitation. Can i expect in next month???

Plz help me in solving my query 

Thank you.......


----------



## Tired

Mohammad Rizwaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 23/05/2015 for the accountant general 221111 with 60 points. Waiting for the invitation but till now i have not received any invitation. Can i expect in next month???
> 
> Plz help me in solving my query
> 
> Thank you.......



Bitter Truth, I think we all should keep our expectations very low. People with 60 points ..  , Not trying to demotivate you but yes i think being disappointed in the end is worst. The process is going to be slow.. :confused2:


----------



## Mohammad Rizwaan

Tired said:


> Bitter Truth, I think we all should keep our expectations very low. People with 60 points ..  , Not trying to demotivate you but yes i think being disappointed in the end is worst. The process is going to be slow.. :confused2:


can we can expect in coming invitation round in future or no expectation of getting it


----------



## Tired

Mohammad Rizwaan said:


> can we can expect in coming invitation round in future or no expectation of getting it


The last cut off was 23 March for 60 points and 28 April for 65 points.. Now there was no invite for 60 points this time,. and no invites for 65 points for people who applied in June.. (people i know) . Now the next invitation will be taken by 65 pointers of june and july ? makes sense?:fingerscrossed: We all are in the same Boat. If they will only do 300-400 applications per month for accounting to make sure it available till June 2016 then our chances are slim.. To be honest. But dont lose hope lets see the results for July 6 invitation round first..

Cheers


----------



## sami979

Tired said:


> The last cut off was 23 March for 60 points and 28 April for 65 points.. Now there was no invite for 60 points this time,. and no invites for 65 points for people who applied in June.. (people i know) . Now the next invitation will be taken by 65 pointers of june and july ? makes sense?:fingerscrossed: We all are in the same Boat. If they will only do 300-400 applications per month for accounting to make sure it available till June 2016 then our chances are slim.. To be honest. But dont lose hope lets see the results for July 6 invitation round first..
> 
> Cheers


I agree with Tired, I even do not think the will be sending 300-400 invite a month as the ceiling is 2525 for the whole year so 2525/12= 210 invitation a month!!!!
IMO that is barley enough for 65+ pointers and maybe, just maybe some 60 pointers who applied end of March and April will get lucky!!!!

although I will get an extra 5 points early October (from employment), I am really considering SC 190 as it going to be a long wait- if it happens off course :confused2:


----------



## maximus86

Hi,

I submitted my 189 EOI under accountant (2211) with 60 points on the 31st of March 2015 (After literally pushing my agent to do so). I too have not received any invite during 6th of July Rounds. I fear that the new reduced quota would put my invite into great uncertainty. I have been reading updates online and am quoting an analysis posted by someone regarding how the new changes will impact the selection process:


1. Places filling quickly - in this case, accountants should ensure they apply early in the program year; or
2. A higher effective pass mark - Immigration may decide to limit the number of invitations issued to accountants each month. As a result, only the applicants with the highest points score will be invited

I am more fearful of the last scenario. Because, I am sure there would be many applicants with much higher rankings (i.e. > 60 points) than myself already in the pool

I would appreciate any valuable inputs on how to approach this.....(i. Apply under state list as well or ii. re-appear for IELTS and score higher and thus claim extra points)


----------



## sami979

maximus86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my 189 EOI under accountant (2211) with 60 points on the 31st of March 2015 (After literally pushing my agent to do so). I too have not received any invite during 6th of July Rounds. I fear that the new reduced quota would put my invite into great uncertainty. I have been reading updates online and am quoting an analysis posted by someone regarding how the new changes will impact the selection process:
> 
> 
> 1. Places filling quickly - in this case, accountants should ensure they apply early in the program year; or
> 2. A higher effective pass mark - Immigration may decide to limit the number of invitations issued to accountants each month. As a result, only the applicants with the highest points score will be invited
> 
> I am more fearful of the last scenario. Because, I am sure there would be many applicants with much higher rankings (i.e. > 60 points) than myself already in the pool
> 
> I would appreciate any valuable inputs on how to approach this.....(i. Apply under state list as well or ii. re-appear for IELTS and score higher and thus claim extra points)


I do not think anybody knows how DIBP exactly operate when it comes to sending invites to different occupations!!!!
we will all have a clearer picture when they publish the results of 6th of July.

in any case if you can improve your point score then go ahead, 

good luck


----------



## GordonQD

*EOI Rankings for Accountant Group*

I'm wondering can we put our information in the google spreadsheet just like those people waiting for NSW nomination. Then we can track out progress on 189 queue. I copied that one and did some modification to better suit for our 189 applicants, link as below:
https#//docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rpqEOmk8eCsyHf-Zwr_LCkUnWxYRpDxRPacJxbPq0Ok/edit?usp=sharing

Because currently my account is not able to post URL so that you may need to replace the # after https to :


----------



## sami979

GordonQD said:


> I'm wondering can we put our information in the google spreadsheet just like those people waiting for NSW nomination. Then we can track out progress on 189 queue. I copied that one and did some modification to better suit for our 189 applicants, link as below:
> https#//docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rpqEOmk8eCsyHf-Zwr_LCkUnWxYRpDxRPacJxbPq0Ok/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Because currently my account is not able to post URL so that you may need to replace the # after https to :


good Idea
thank you


----------



## sm8764

GordonQD said:


> I'm wondering can we put our information in the google spreadsheet just like those people waiting for NSW nomination. Then we can track out progress on 189 queue. I copied that one and did some modification to better suit for our 189 applicants, link as below:
> https#//docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rpqEOmk8eCsyHf-Zwr_LCkUnWxYRpDxRPacJxbPq0Ok/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Because currently my account is not able to post URL so that you may need to replace the # after https to :


Related applicants will be able to update this sheet ? i tried to but could not fill in my details


----------



## sm8764

Hello Everybody,
Can someone advice me on getting 5 points for two year study in Australia, i have consulted lot of people but was unable to get a sound answer. I have done MPA (1.5 yrs with 12 units from Australian University fully assessed by CPA Australia) apart from that i have done Certificate IV in Business Management 1yr from Australian Institute. I applied EOI on 29th April 2015 with 60 point but was not sure about this so did not claimed that, but due to current tough situation after 50% cut i am anxious to add these points if i am eligible to get them if my studies can be considered for two year study criteria.
I am afraid that if i get an invitation and visa officer could refuse my application on claiming these 5 points which he/she do not consider to meet two year study criteria.

Please someone advice me on this, i know we have lot of members here who are experts with lot of experience.


----------



## hungvn89

sm8764 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> Can someone advice me on getting 5 points for two year study in Australia, i have consulted lot of people but was unable to get a sound answer. I have done MPA (1.5 yrs with 12 units from Australian University fully assessed by CPA Australia) apart from that i have done Certificate IV in Business Management 1yr from Australian Institute. I applied EOI on 29th April 2015 with 60 point but was not sure about this so did not claimed that, but due to current tough situation after 50% cut i am anxious to add these points if i am eligible to get them if my studies can be considered for two year study criteria.
> I am afraid that if i get an invitation and visa officer could refuse my application on claiming these 5 points which he/she do not consider to meet two year study criteria.
> 
> Please someone advice me on this, i know we have lot of members here who are experts with lot of experience.


Hi sm8764, you need to check the CRICOS course length, if it takes more than 16 calendar months and span through 2 academic years, then it is safe to claim points. However, beware that some MPA was not counted as having 16 calendar months (expressed in weeks) on CRICOS website.

"You can receive five points if you have completed one or more degrees, diplomas or trade qualifications for award through a course or courses taken at an Australian educational institution.

Your course or courses must:

be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been *completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months*
have been *completed as a result of at least two academic years of study*
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia.

A course can be counted only once towards the Australian study requirement. Any failed course subject cannot be counted.

As evidence that you completed the course or courses, you need to provide:

a certified copy of a completion letter from your educational institution, including
the dates the course began and ended
the date the course requirements were met
the location of the campus where you studied
certified copies of course transcripts.

Two academic years of study is defined as 92 weeks of study in a course or courses registered by CRICOS. CRICOS determines a standard duration (number of weeks) for each course.

This is a measure of the amount of study you have completed, rather than of how long it took you to do it. The study does not have to be full time.

You can take longer to complete course work, but you will be credited with the number of weeks that CRICOS determines as a standard duration. *For example, if it takes you 92 weeks to complete a course that CRICOS says should take 78 weeks*, you will receive credit for 78 weeks only.

If you are given credit for prior learning, you could be exempt from taking a relevant course. An exempted course cannot be counted towards the Australian study requirement. Credit cannot be counted on the basis of study done either overseas or within Australia in a non-CRICOS registered course.

The 92 weeks of study could contribute towards the award of one of more acceptable qualifications. In this instance, the courses of study need not have been done within a 24-month period. It is possible to have a break between completing the first course and beginning the second. "


----------



## eminemkh

Hi Guys,

This is my first post here :]
Accountant (general) has its quota halved... as I am expecting to summit my application in seven weeks (60 points without ss), I am quite worried that 65 points is the "actually" requirement considering the little amount of quota comparing to the humongous amount of applicant...
What are your thoughts?


----------



## hungvn89

Quoted from an immigration agent, they are also unsure about how DIBP handle the new ceiling with accountant.

"The number of places for Accountants has been SLASHED from over 5000 places to just 2525 this program year.

The effect of this is that most independent skilled visa applicants (189 and 489-relative sponsored) who apply as Accountants will require 65 points or more. Those on 60 points may find they have a long wait or may miss out altogether.

Alternatively DIBP may just issue invitations for Accountants until they use all 2525 places. And based on last year's numbers that will mean the places running out in just 6 months time."

So we have to wait for 6 July and August invitation result analysis to get a bigger picture about DIBP approach.



eminemkh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is my first post here :]
> Accountant (general) has its quota halved... as I am expecting to summit my application in seven weeks (60 points without ss), I am quite worried that 65 points is the "actually" requirement considering the little amount of quota comparing to the humongous amount of applicant...
> What are your thoughts?


----------



## eminemkh

Quite obvious I guess, the invitation result will be consumed by the leftover applicant from early this year...
It is quite impossible to have a quota increase within the financial year so my blind guess will be a need of 65 points or above.. which I will find quite difficult to get (the extra 5).


----------



## hungvn89

eminemkh said:


> Quite obvious I guess, the invitation result will be consumed by the leftover applicant from early this year...
> It is quite impossible to have a quota increase within the financial year so my blind guess will be a need of 65 points or above.. which I will find quite difficult to get (the extra 5).


Point inflation may exist as many get more language points from doing PTE-A exam, so expect more 65 pointers for Accountant this year. To get ahead of the crowd, you might want to try for IELTS 8 or PTE-A 79 all band.


----------



## eminemkh

hungvn89 said:


> Point inflation may exist as many get more language points from doing PTE-A exam, so expect more 65 pointers for Accountant this year. To get ahead of the crowd, you might want to try for IELTS 8 or PTE-A 79 all band.


Thats the only exit for now... I fear. Slim though


----------



## Pommie

Hi Everyone.... just to build on the last post, yesterday I re-sat the Pearson PTE Academic test and received an extra 10 points (Superior English). So this morning I have updated my EOI with 70 points....

Would recommend the same to others...

Roll on the August round !!!


----------



## eminemkh

Great job..
One more post to push me to take pte...
Any tips?


----------



## GordonQD

sm8764 said:


> Related applicants will be able to update this sheet ? i tried to but could not fill in my details


Sorry, I just fixed the spreadsheet's editing restriction, now you can fill in data in that link


----------



## mpat01

Pommie said:


> Hi Everyone.... just to build on the last post, yesterday I re-sat the Pearson PTE Academic test and received an extra 10 points (Superior English). So this morning I have updated my EOI with 70 points....
> 
> Would recommend the same to others...
> 
> Roll on the August round !!!



How much did you score in previous attempt?


----------



## Pommie

mpat01 said:


> How much did you score in previous attempt?



Hi

Last time I sat IELTS and got proficient English. In truth I got Superior in all but one category, but Proficient was enough to get me 60 points...

When the new program year came out and the number of places for Accountants dropped, I decided to re-sit the test to get an extra 10 marks....

Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Tired

Pommie said:


> Hi Everyone.... just to build on the last post, yesterday I re-sat the Pearson PTE Academic test and received an extra 10 points (Superior English). So this morning I have updated my EOI with 70 points....
> 
> Would recommend the same to others...
> 
> Roll on the August round !!!



Thats Great , Congrats, What was your score in IELTS in each module? Thanks


----------



## Pommie

Tired said:


> Thats Great , Congrats, What was your score in IELTS in each module? Thanks



My results were as follows... IELTS (Listening 9.0, Reading 8.5, Writing 7.5, Speaking 9.0 Overall 8.5);

I dropped marks on the written section....


----------



## tam09

Hey guys,

What is the chance that I will get invitation in August round? Any help would be appreciated.

65 points EOI date of effect 1st July.

My visa expires on 15th August. Im considering apply for 485 visa if I dont get invited in the next round (3rd August if it is the first Monday), will I have enough time to lodge 485 in case I dont get invitation.

Another option is to get skill assessment for external auditor and restart the EOI process which according to some migration agents I will definitely get invitation in the next round.

Thanks heap


----------



## Pommie

Tam09 

I think you should be fine for the August round. The backlog for 65 points is around 1st June.... For 70 + points then the backlog was cleared, so only those who have applied since 6th July....

So if I was a betting man, I would say you would get an invite.... But you would still need a bridging Visa as it will take a few months to get the visa...

i doubt you would have time to submit a new skills assessment for internal auditor before the August round. I would stick with what you have....

Good luck...


----------



## sktan

tam09 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What is the chance that I will get invitation in August round? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 65 points EOI date of effect 1st July.
> 
> My visa expires on 15th August. Im considering apply for 485 visa if I dont get invited in the next round (3rd August if it is the first Monday), will I have enough time to lodge 485 in case I dont get invitation.
> 
> Another option is to get skill assessment for external auditor and restart the EOI process which according to some migration agents I will definitely get invitation in the next round.
> 
> Thanks heap


485 would be a better backup option for you than to get re-assessed. In most cases, you should be granted a bridging A visa automatically once a valid application for 485 is received.


----------



## Aimee31

Hi Guys, I submitted my EOI last 9 April 2015 with 60 points. I didnt get an invite last 6 July round. For those who took PTE, which is the better testing center? Navitas or Cliftons Sydney? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sakaur09

hi i applied on 8 may with 60 points general accounting.. any chances i can get invite before sept my visa is till mid oct


----------



## Pommie

sakaur09 said:


> hi i applied on 8 may with 60 points general accounting.. any chances i can get invite before sept my visa is till mid oct


It's hard to be certain as they have not provided any information on the July 6th round, however I would look to boost your points via PTE Academic if you can as there is no guarantee you will get an invite by September. 

The Pro-Rata of invites will heavily impact 60 pointers this year.... 

Hope you get an invite soon


----------



## sakaur09

Thanks heaps. I have appeared ielts twice but never looked at pte 
Ielts score:
Speaking 7.5
Listening 7.5
Writing 7
Reading 7.5
How much it is equivalent to pte?


----------



## niseso

hi,
I submitted my EOI on 30/07/2015 with 60 point (PTE Academic) for External Auditor - 221213. Does anyone know when will I be invited?? Please suggest me.


----------



## Pommie

Guys - got my invite on August 3rd.... just submitted my application and all docs today....

Good luck to everyone else for the future.....


----------



## sakaur09

Congrats when did u submit your eoi ?


----------



## sakaur09

Pommie said:


> Guys - got my invite on August 3rd.... just submitted my application and all docs today....
> 
> Good luck to everyone else for the future.....


 congrats when was your eoi submitted ?


----------



## Novae03

Hey guys, they just updated the immigration website.

They are only giving out 210 spots for Accountants for each month apparently.


----------



## rave75

*Rav*

Hi, I can submit EOI through general accountant, management accountant, and even taxation accountant.

Can someone advise me the best option for 189 / 190 (NSW)? Or it is all pretty much the same?


Thanks!


----------



## tarun1991

sakaur09 said:


> hi i applied on 8 may with 60 points general accounting.. any chances i can get invite before sept my visa is till mid oct


did you get invited


----------



## sm8764

I have applied 190 on 10th August 2015 with 65 points general accountant for NSW.
please someone advise how longer it will take to get invitation with 65 points according to current scenario.


----------



## Rohail

Hello Guys,
i Got positive assessment for my Academics from CPA but till now i did not receive my Assessment Letter which i was suppose to receive couple of weeks back. My question is can i use the E copy attachment they sent me through email? 
Thanks in Advance....


----------



## NikiMohan

I have a doubt. Very much appreciate any comments. I am an accountant with an accounting qualification and have accounting work experience. I am submitting visa under "Accountant-General- 221111" category. But last year I have started pursuing MBA on a Full Time basis. So obviously I will not be working as an accountant after MBA. CO will obviously decipher this fact when he is processing my visa application. Will this have any impact in the Visa outcome?


----------



## sakaur09

Tired said:


> No i could not apply for 190 because i was not eligible for it. that is the only reason i am freaking out  because 189 is the only hope for me..:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :confused2: Let me know once you get an invitation for 189
> 
> And yes 190 will be at 65.  and 489 at 70 i think.


Hi have you received invitation yet?


----------



## sakaur09

tarun1991 said:


> did you get invited


Not yet:confused2:


----------



## verma20

Pommie said:


> Guys - got my invite on August 3rd.... just submitted my application and all docs today....
> 
> Good luck to everyone else for the future.....




congratulations mate, can you share when did you apply for EOI and under which visa class (189 or 190) and how many points you have. 

Thank you


----------



## verma20

Hi there, 
Please help me to solve my query.
i lodge my EOI, here are the details
Lodgement date: 20th april 2015
Visa class : 189
General Accountant 
Points : 60

I also add 190 Visa class on 16th september 2015
So my points are now 65 for NSW VC 190 for general Accountant. 

I lodge my second EOI for 489 regional visa class 
with points: 70.


can anybody give me a rough idea, how long it takes to get an invitation from DIBP.
i am waiting for VC 189 because its nearly 5 months waiting as of 20th September. 

How long it takes for 190 and 489. 
Thank you.


----------



## Makybe Diva

verma20 said:


> can anybody give me a rough idea, how long it takes to get an invitation from DIBP.
> i am waiting for VC 189 because its nearly 5 months waiting as of 20th September.
> 
> How long it takes for 190 and 489.
> Thank you.


Unfortunately NSW are only sending invites on a small scale at the moment so it is near impossible to estimate waiting times. I don't believe any 60+5 pointers have been invited since July.


----------



## Makybe Diva

After receiving a positive skill assessment from CPAA as external auditor I contacted them again enquiring about receiving a second assessment (as general accountant) to increase my options. My worry is that when NSW start issuing invites they concentrate of general accountants to the detriment of external auditors.

They informed me that receiving a second assessment will automatically render my first assessment invalid.

I plan to contact another of the assessing bodies to see if a second assessment from a different body can be done without cancelling the first.

Does anyone have any experience with this ? Is it possible to have 2 live assessments ?
If so, I don't see why this can't be provided by the same body.

Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## Sydney2015

Makybe Diva said:


> After receiving a positive skill assessment from CPAA as external auditor I contacted them again enquiring about receiving a second assessment (as general accountant) to increase my options. My worry is that when NSW start issuing invites they concentrate of general accountants to the detriment of external auditors.
> 
> They informed me that receiving a second assessment will automatically render my first assessment invalid.
> 
> I plan to contact another of the assessing bodies to see if a second assessment from a different body can be done without cancelling the first.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this ? Is it possible to have 2 live assessments ?
> If so, I don't see why this can't be provided by the same body.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts.


Hi, yes, you can apply for a second skills assessment from another authorized assessing body like CA Australia. The first one assessing by CPA Australia is still valid and would not affect your second one, vice versa.

I do not know why CPA Australia can not provide two skills assessment for two professions, this is really inconvenient at all.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Thanks Sydney

CPA said they could do a second assessment for 118AUD as they have all the paperwork already so it would have been ideal if I could have used them again.


----------



## sakaur09

Tired said:


> the same, i know people who applied before 20 april on 60 points did not get any invitation so far. If it is going to be on a pro rata basis then our chances (60 points) of getting an invitation are very little but if it not to be pro rata for few months then we have a hope....:fingerscrossed:


Have you received the invitation yet?


----------



## Tired

sakaur09 said:


> Have you received the invitation yet?


Hi SaKaur,

The chances are very slim for 60 points. However, i updated by EOI with 10 extra points on 6th September. So the eoi has 70 points from 6th September. But i was not invited in the last rounds as they only invited 20 applicants. Lets see what happens tomorrow night... :fingerscrossed: 

Regards

Gill


----------



## sakaur09

Thanks for replying. How did you manage to achieve extra 10 points? Is it with 489 visa? I have also applied for 489 NSW with 70 points. Good luck


----------



## Tired

:juggle:


sakaur09 said:


> Thanks for replying. How did you manage to achieve extra 10 points? Is it with 489 visa? I have also applied for 489 NSW with 70 points. Good luck


Your welcome, No, my scores improved in the language, 8 in each gave me 10 points extra.. you may apply 190 as well may be? And thanks . Lets see what happens tonight..


----------



## liloreokid

Did anyone with 70 points get invited? I have 70 points as accountant - general and didn't get invited. But my date of effect is in October so that's not too surprising. I've seen someone with 70 pts who submitted in mid August say they didn't get invited though...


----------



## Tired

liloreokid said:


> Did anyone with 70 points get invited? I have 70 points as accountant - general and didn't get invited. But my date of effect is in October so that's not too surprising. I've seen someone with 70 pts who submitted in mid August say they didn't get invited though...


Hey Bro, i think the question here should be did any accountant got invited.. i think no invitations has been issued for accounting. lets hope they will start soon today.. I am on 70 points EOI 6th september.. May god bless us all with good news


----------



## GDAWG

sucks that we don't have a clear idea on whats happening with accounting


----------



## Tired

GDAWG said:


> sucks that we don't have a clear idea on whats happening with accounting


I agree man, its all blurry. are they going to invite anymore even.. or some new rule is coming for accoutants (hope not).. i dont have any hope.. not 23rd not any other invitation.. when we hope and we dont get it ..it hurts bad ..


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Hello house, I am about to apply for Australian pr with my spouse. However I have some questions. I am the primary applicant and I am sent my qualifications for assessment. 
1. Does my spouse need to write the english exam?
2 can we frontload our medicals?
3. He is a dentist in our country but he doesn't want to practice that in Australia, he intends to do his masters first when we get pR....hope it wont be an issue?


----------



## sakaur09

pdefreit said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours) 221111 Accountant General.
> 
> My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Visa SC: 189 PTE: 74/80/82/85 EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015 ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul


Hi have you received invitation yet ?


----------



## GDAWG

When will the skillselect page be updated ?


----------



## makapaka

sm8764 said:


> I have applied 190 on 10th August 2015 with 65 points general accountant for NSW.
> please someone advise how longer it will take to get invitation with 65 points according to current scenario.


Hi
Have you received state nomination?
I also applied on mid August. Don't know what is happening.


----------



## makapaka

verma20 said:


> Hi there,
> Please help me to solve my query.
> i lodge my EOI, here are the details
> Lodgement date: 20th april 2015
> Visa class : 189
> General Accountant
> Points : 60
> 
> I also add 190 Visa class on 16th september 2015
> So my points are now 65 for NSW VC 190 for general Accountant.
> 
> I lodge my second EOI for 489 regional visa class
> with points: 70.
> 
> 
> can anybody give me a rough idea, how long it takes to get an invitation from DIBP.
> i am waiting for VC 189 because its nearly 5 months waiting as of 20th September.
> 
> How long it takes for 190 and 489.
> Thank you.


Hi Verma
Have you received invitation for 489?
Do this year they will allocate any invitation for 489 accountant?
I also applied for 489.


----------



## mlaurah

makapaka said:


> Hi Verma
> Have you received invitation for 489?
> Do this year they will allocate any invitation for 489 accountant?
> I also applied for 489.


I applied for 189 (65 points) and 190, "Any state" (70) - EOI 20/08/15 - General Accountant
On the 21st August (one day later) I received the following message from QLD

"Business and skilled migration Queensland has reviewed your EOI on Skillselect and currently you do not meet requirements as the occupation of Accountant is not available for the 190 visa subclass through Queensland.
However you do meet requirements for the 489 visa subclass. If you are interested in being nominated by Queensland please edit your EOI and add the 489 visa subclass. Please let us know when this has been done and we will progress with an invitation to you. If you are not interested in the 489 can you also please let us know and we will close your file."

I didn't reply...I thought I would get and invite by November, but then...everybody knows what happened


----------



## ankit_smart

*Website update*



GDAWG said:


> When will the skillselect page be updated ?


Hey does anyone have an idea when the website will be updated for assessing the invites?


----------



## peik85

Anyone get invited for Accountants?


----------



## ankit_smart

peik85 said:


> Anyone get invited for Accountants?


24 aug EOI INVITED 70 points
6 sept 70 points not invited

Thats all the information i have till now!!


----------



## riyansydney

I am a silent user of this forum. Situation is very frustrating for accounting and our chances of receiving invitation going lower. I submitted my EOI at 5th of June for 189 60 pts and 190 65 pts. based on the trend last few month i had 0% confident to receive my invitation with those current score. I updated my EOI again at 13th October right after complete my one year full time paid job as an accountant in NSW australia. Now my current scores are following: 189 (65) 190 (70) 489 (75). From current perspective, even for the 65 pointers do not have chance to receive invitation. The last cut off for 65 group was probably on July this year. This ****ing DIBP choosing few 70 and 70+ pointers for each round where as they can select more if they follow their own ****ing rules. These days PTE make it easy to get extra 10 Points for the applicant. If it goes like this who knows may be by December there will be a huge back log of 70+ pointers and the 65 category will be extinct. When Scoot morrison was the minister was DIBP, the administration was very uniform and professional and update their results on time. I don't know who the ****ing bustered in charges of this ministry putting down our life and future. I wish things will change soon. if not then it would be a biggest failure of my life after 6 years of hard try and thousands of dollars.


----------



## GDAWG

riyansydney said:


> I am a silent user of this forum. Situation is very frustrating for accounting and our chances of receiving invitation going lower. I submitted my EOI at 5th of June for 189 60 pts and 190 65 pts. based on the trend last few month i had 0% confident to receive my invitation with those current score. I updated my EOI again at 13th October right after complete my one year full time paid job as an accountant in NSW australia. Now my current scores are following: 189 (65) 190 (70) 489 (75). From current perspective, even for the 65 pointers do not have chance to receive invitation. The last cut off for 65 group was probably on July this year. This ****ing DIBP choosing few 70 and 70+ pointers for each round where as they can select more if they follow their own ****ing rules. These days PTE make it easy to get extra 10 Points for the applicant. If it goes like this who knows may be by December there will be a huge back log of 70+ pointers and the 65 category will be extinct. When Scoot morrison was the minister was DIBP, the administration was very uniform and professional and update their results on time. I don't know who the ****ing bustered in charges of this ministry putting down our life and future. I wish things will change soon. if not then it would be a biggest failure of my life after 6 years of hard try and thousands of dollars.


Try to get 79 each on pte then you don't have to worry


----------



## mpat01

ankit_smart said:


> 24 aug EOI INVITED 70 points
> 6 sept 70 points not invited
> 
> Thats all the information i have till now!!


Where did you find this info? 
Immi website states Accounting invites till 16 August for 70 pointers @ 1.02am. 

Wondering how did you find that invites were issued till 24 August?


----------



## mpat01

Anyone have any idea whats going on with Accounting EOIs? Last month DIBP only issued 20 invites and this time only 25 though a bi weekly round still remaining. Wondering what they are upto? I think they are trying to invite people from other fields first and if any places remain for the round, they then issue it to Accountants.


----------



## GDAWG

mpat01 said:


> Anyone have any idea whats going on with Accounting EOIs? Last month DIBP only issued 20 invites and this time only 25 though a bi weekly round still remaining. Wondering what they are upto? I think they are trying to invite people from other fields first and if any places remain for the round, they then issue it to Accountants.


Maybe ..
Just need to wait and see if the invites spike up soon or not


----------



## chow123

No one knows what happened to General Accountant category. First, they slashed half of the quota this year, followed by states (one by one) deleted General Accountant category in their occupation list. I saw some survey postings in DIBP website, apparently, many locals suggested not to take foreign General Accountant as PR as local accountants are sufficient. I really worry that one day DIBP will "zerorise" the quota of General Accountant category and/or all states stop sponsoring General Accountant.


----------



## ankit_smart

mpat01 said:


> Where did you find this info?
> Immi website states Accounting invites till 16 August for 70 pointers @ 1.02am.
> 
> Wondering how did you find that invites were issued till 24 August?


This is based on the reply on the people in 23 October 2015 EOI thread for 23th October invitation. 

You are comparing with 9 October invitation. 

This is for 23 October which is yet to be published.
From 16 Aug, now they have moved to 24 Aug for EOI 70.(This based on the comment of users, as he filed his EOI on 24 Oct and have recieved the Invite but 27 Aug user have not received the invite)


----------



## ankit_smart

GDAWG said:


> Maybe ..
> Just need to wait and see if the invites spike up soon or not


Yes, I agree with him. It's happening because the auditor category was filed within 3 months so they have reduced our accountant invite. Once it's will be equated with other occupation situation will improve because. 65 or 70 is very high for a cutoff. Especially when Australia is just at the verge of recession.


----------



## bhupender

Hello friends
. I have applied for at 65 points at accountant category at 1-10-2015. I was going through the earlier data and I found that DIBP has not been issuing the number reduced number of invite as compared to the actual prorata basis because of this waiting has been shot up.* However the invite sent to ICT Business and System Analysts and software and Applications Programmers are* almost same as to their prorata number.


According to me the reason for issuing less number of invite is

1) Auditor category got full in just 2 months, and they want to give the auditors skilled people a little time to that they can get their skills assessed and fall in this category

2) They want to balance the accountant + auditor together which other skills, so for the moment they are holding on the invites.

Once both the things are corrected they will send the invites as usual, it's just a patience game for all 65 pointers now. For 60 pointers hopefully they can get some invite at the end of the year, but not soon.*


----------



## mpat01

/


ankit_smart said:


> This is based on the reply on the people in 23 October 2015 EOI thread for 23th October invitation.
> 
> You are comparing with 9 October invitation.
> 
> This is for 23 October which is yet to be published.
> From 16 Aug, now they have moved to 24 Aug for EOI 70.(This based on the comment of users, as he filed his EOI on 24 Oct and have recieved the Invite but 27 Aug user have not received the invite)



See what you wrote in brackets. I hope you mean 24 Aug and not 24 OCT?


----------



## ankit_smart

mpat01 said:


> /
> 
> See what you wrote in brackets. I hope you mean 24 Aug and not 24 OCT?


Yeah it's 24 Aug not 24 October.. 

But I hope soon it's becomes 24 October..


----------



## ankit_smart

Hey guy's, 

How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way. 

Those who want to include there name send me the details in the following format:-

221111 XX points DDMMMYY User ID 

For eg mine would be
221111 70 points 21 Oct 2015 Ankit_smart


----------



## ankit_smart

*List of waiting*



ankit_smart said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way.
> 
> Those who want to include there name send me the details in the following format:-
> 
> 221111 XX points DDMMMYY User ID
> 
> For eg mine would be
> 221111 70 points 21 Oct 2015 Ankit_smart


This is what I have come up with few posts, I would request the other users to please share their details so that all of us can know exactly when we will receive the invite, rather than just asking on a random basis or being a silent reader. Lets work together as a team and fill in the blanks:-

221111	65	01/10/2015	Bhupender
221111	65	13/10/2015	Shahood


221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart


----------



## GDAWG

ankit_smart said:


> This is what I have come up with few posts, I would request the other users to please share their details so that all of us can know exactly when we will receive the invite, rather than just asking on a random basis or being a silent reader. Lets work together as a team and fill in the blanks:-
> 
> 221111	65	01/10/2015	Bhupender
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Shahood
> 
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart


Thanks for putting that effort in mate 
cheers


----------



## makapaka

ankit_smart said:


> ankit_smart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guy's,
> 
> How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way.
> 
> Those who want to include there name send me the details in the following format:-
> 
> 221111 XX points DDMMMYY User ID
> 
> For eg mine would be
> 221111 70 points 21 Oct 2015 Ankit_smart
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have come up with few posts, I would request the other users to please share their details so that all of us can know exactly when we will receive the invite, rather than just asking on a random basis or being a silent reader. Lets work together as a team and fill in the blanks:-
> 
> 221111	65	01/10/2015	Bhupender
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Shahood
> 
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
Click to expand...

Thanks Ankit for your effort. 
I was thinking of it.

221111	65	01/10/2015 Bhupender 221111	65	13/10/2015 Shahood 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind 221111	70	11/09/2015 dennisec 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG 221111	70	04/10/2015 liloreokid 221111	70	21/10/2015 ankit_smart
221111 60 15/05/2015 Makapaka


----------



## ankit_smart

:juggle:


makapaka said:


> Thanks Ankit for your effort.
> I was thinking of it.
> 
> 221111	65	01/10/2015 Bhupender 221111	65	13/10/2015 Shahood 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind 221111	70	11/09/2015 dennisec 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG 221111	70	04/10/2015 liloreokid 221111	70	21/10/2015 ankit_smart
> 221111 60 15/05/2015 Makapaka



Thanks for the info, I have made an excel sheet will post daily at the end of the day, if there is an update. Till then Lets keep the thread alive, so that more people can hop in.


----------



## mlaurah

ankit_smart said:


> :juggle:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have made an excel sheet will post daily at the end of the day, if there is an update. Till then Lets keep the thread alive, so that more people can hop in.


Great idea! thank you very much! here are my details:

221111 65 20/08/2015 mlaurah


----------



## Grewal_1

221111 65 points 21/09/2015


----------



## Grewal_1

Hi on 18 april I applied for 189 at 60 points(general accounting) and on 21 august I gained extra 5 points of age. So, I just want to make it sure that do they consider date 21 august for eoi. Its bit annoying from last few invitations as they had not accepted their assigned pro-rata system, anyways I asked number of persons about this but no one is sure about what is going on


----------



## ankit_smart

Grewal_1 said:


> Hi on 18 april I applied for 189 at 60 points(general accounting) and on 21 august I gained extra 5 points of age. So, I just want to make it sure that do they consider date 21 august for eoi. Its bit annoying from last few invitations as they had not accepted their assigned pro-rata system, anyways I asked number of persons about this but no one is sure about what is going on



Hi, your invitation date is 21 September or 21 Aug?

Can you check on points wise details document when you log in, It will have all the details.


----------



## ankit_smart

*List of waiting*

Hi guys,.

Thanks for your support: Below is the list:-

Still lot of data is missing. Lets do it!!

ANZO EOI	Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart

221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	21/09/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	01/10/2015	Bhupender

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan


----------



## omarfrq

Ankit- Pls add to the list.

221111 65 18/09/2015 Omar


----------



## Grewal_1

Actually this is what i am confuse about, anyone knows how to check it because i really dont know do they consider date of my birthday which was on 21 august (gained 5 points) or the day I submitted my eoi which was 18 april and ankit sorry bro please rectify mine eoi details i have put wrong month. 221111 65 21/08/2015 not 9 month 
Thanks


----------



## Jacqueline888

221111 23/08/2015 65 points 
Also submitted 190(nsw) 70 points on 18/09/2015.


----------



## Jacqueline888

It is your birthday! I am pretty sure cuz I am in the same situation. Mine is 23/08, so I got 5 points on 23/08/2015, but it changed the effective date.


----------



## Grewal_1

Jacqueline888 said:


> It is your birthday! I am pretty sure cuz I am in the same situation. Mine is 23/08, so I got 5 points on 23/08/2015, but it changed the effective date.




Oh ok thanks for ending enigma, hope for the best


----------



## ankit_smart

Jacqueline888 said:


> 221111 23/08/2015 65 points
> Also submitted 190(nsw) 70 points on 18/09/2015.


Keep on posting guys!!! 
Great work. I will update the sheet today EOD.


----------



## ankit_smart

Grewal_1 said:


> Actually this is what i am confuse about, anyone knows how to check it because i really dont know do they consider date of my birthday which was on 21 august (gained 5 points) or the day I submitted my eoi which was 18 april and ankit sorry bro please rectify mine eoi details i have put wrong month. 221111 65 21/08/2015 not 9 month
> Thanks


Ok Grewal!! best of luck!!


----------



## ankit_smart

omarfrq said:


> Ankit- Pls add to the list.
> 
> 221111 65 18/09/2015 Omar


Thanks Omar.

I will post the updated list soon today!!


----------



## GDAWG

I know for a fact there are few more accountants with 70 points just need to get the word out for them to join in


----------



## ankit_smart

GDAWG said:


> I know for a fact there are few more accountants with 70 points just need to get the word out for them to join in


Yeah, thats for sure.

The list right now looks too good to be true. I know that some of the people are not on this blog, but for all of them who are present or are seeing this, Please post your EOI date along with Points, otherwise you will also not have a clear picture because your never know who many peoples have not submitted there details.:juggle:


----------



## ankit_smart

*Updated list*

ANZO EOI Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## Jacqueline888

anybody know what's the date for Nov? 6 Nov or ?


----------



## ankit_smart

Jacqueline888 said:


> anybody know what's the date for Nov? 6 Nov or ?


Not yet. 
It can be 6 Nov or 13 Nov!!


----------



## peik85

How come the list for accountants is so small, not many people on this forum? I hope it is on 6 Nov, DIBP please surprise us again


----------



## mlaurah

ankit_smart said:


> Yeah, thats for sure.
> 
> The list right now looks too good to be true. I know that some of the people are not on this blog, but for all of them who are present or are seeing this, Please post your EOI date along with Points, otherwise you will also not have a clear picture because your never know who many peoples have not submitted there details.:juggle:


I agree. It is better doing something. I wish this was true, but there must be lots of 65 pointers waiting since the 2nd of July.


----------



## ankit_smart

peik85 said:


> How come the list for accountants is so small, not many people on this forum? I hope it is on 6 Nov, DIBP please surprise us again


Your name is not on the list!!
Mind if you share your EOI Date and points!


----------



## manthan29

Hi guys,

I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points.

thanks.


----------



## ankit_smart

manthan29 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points.
> 
> thanks.


Thanks mate, will add you soon!!


----------



## ankit_smart

peik85 said:


> How come the list for accountants is so small, not many people on this forum? I hope it is on 6 Nov, DIBP please surprise us again


On top of that if they issue 110 invites,how good would be that!!


----------



## Hannah25

General accountant EOI lodged 13th October - 70 points

Thanks!


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi Guys,

dhijaj Just confirmed that 23 October result has been posted.

Invite sent to Accountant is 25 Only as predicted. 

Last Cut off 26 August 2015 3.17 pm at 70 EOI!!

Next rounds will be happening on 6 November 2015 and 20 November 2015

Let's hope this time they raise the limit. I am expecting it to be 50 this time, but I want it to be 110, so that all of us can make through ASAP.


----------



## ankit_smart

Hannah25 said:


> General accountant EOI lodged 13th October - 70 points
> 
> Thanks!


Added you in the list!


----------



## MSN

2211 EOI DoE 23 Jul 2015, 65 points

Hoping for a miracle to happen next month...


----------



## ankit_smart

*Updated list*

ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## ankit_smart

MSN said:


> 2211 EOI DoE 23 Jul 2015, 65 points
> 
> Hoping for a miracle to happen next month...


Added you!!

Best of Luck!!


----------



## ankit_smart

*Best of luck!!*

All the best Kuwind, Looks like its your number next!! as the last date was 26 Aug at 70 EOI!


----------



## AusLet

I submitted 31/08 for 70 points. Hopefully will get next round too!


----------



## liloreokid

Guys, looks like the next round is Nov 6th and subsequently Nov 20th.


----------



## liloreokid

AusLet said:


> I submitted 31/08 for 70 points. Hopefully will get next round too!


I believe you're going to be invited in the next round, unless they're not going to invite any accountants..


----------



## Kuwind

Thanks..losing 5 points on age in November so hopeful for this round 


ankit_smart said:


> All the best Kuwind, Looks like its your number next!! as the last date was 26 Aug at 70 EOI!


----------



## ankit_smart

Kuwind said:


> Thanks..losing 5 points on age in November so hopeful for this round


Lets hope you get invite first and then you become 33!!!

All the best!!


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> How about we make our own waiting list like the other people in the forum are doing, this will help all of us in predicting about the invites in better way.
> 
> Those who want to include there name send me the details in the following format:-
> 
> 221111 XX points DDMMMYY User ID
> 
> For eg mine would be
> 221111 70 points 21 Oct 2015 Ankit_smart


221111 70 points 17092015 jamievdw


----------



## tikky72

ankit_smart said:


> ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender



Add me please EOI date 11/05/2015 with 60 points General Accountant.


----------



## GDAWG

ANZO EOI Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111 70 17/09/2015 jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## dennisec

Got an email invitation for subclass 190 NSW today, bird in hand


----------



## manthan29

dennisec said:


> Got an email invitation for subclass 190 NSW today, bird in hand


Congrats. You got the invitation or nomination?


----------



## liloreokid

I've received an invitation from NSW as well. Every little bit helps.


----------



## manthan29

liloreokid said:


> I've received an invitation from NSW as well. Every little bit helps.


congrats. when did you get the nomination from NSW?


----------



## liloreokid

manthan29 said:


> congrats. when did you get the nomination from NSW?


I got it 2 hours ago.


----------



## manthan29

liloreokid said:


> I got it 2 hours ago.


Good news... I applied(lodged EOI) for a VISA 189 General Accountant on 21 October 2015 with 65 points and EOI for a 190 VISA (NSW) with65+5 =70 points as well..


----------



## bhupender

Hi friends,
Can you please help. I had applied for visa 189 on first october 2015 but havent got invite in October. Last night i got this mail from PTE.
"As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"

I have certainly not requested this and when i checked my skill select there is no change there.
What could it mean, why they have send my score to visa authorities?


----------



## zee147

GDAWG said:


> ANZO EOI Date User Name
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111 70 17/09/2015 jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Add me plz 221111 65 24/07/2015 zee147


----------



## ankit_smart

zee147 said:


> Add me plz 221111 65 24/07/2015 zee147


Added!!


----------



## ankit_smart

GDAWG said:


> ANZO EOI Date User Name
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111 70 17/09/2015 jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Thanks mate for updating!!


----------



## ankit_smart

liloreokid said:


> I've received an invitation from NSW as well. Every little bit helps.



Congrats Mate!!

Is State nomination available for Victoria in accountant ? I cannot see it in their list!!

Can any body help me now which states supports accountant in visa 190?


----------



## ankit_smart

ANZO	EOI	Date User Name
221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	23/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72


----------



## jamievdw

dennisec said:


> Got an email invitation for subclass 190 NSW today, bird in hand


Me too! Not sure if I should wait in queue for 189 or accept?


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Me too! Not sure if I should wait in queue for 189 or accept?


I guess the invite is valid for 60 days!!

You can see alreast 3 rounds of interview before accepting, and I am hopeful you will get through in 1 first round if they issue 50-100 invites otherwise you will definately clear in 2 round of invite


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> I guess the invite is valid for 60 days!!
> 
> You can see alreast 3 rounds of interview before accepting, and I am hopeful you will get through in 1 first round if they issue 50-100 invites otherwise you will definately clear in 2 round of invite


Agree! Glad I have the option of the 190 now, but will wait and see... 189 is better but was planning on settling in Sydney anyway.

This process is such a rollercoaster!! :juggle:


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Agree! Glad I have the option of the 190 now, but will wait and see... 189 is better but was planning on settling in Sydney anyway.
> 
> This process is such a rollercoaster!! :juggle:


I am actually looking for melbroune!!

Do you have idea where can I apply 190 now?


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Agree! Glad I have the option of the 190 now, but will wait and see... 189 is better but was planning on settling in Sydney anyway.
> 
> This process is such a rollercoaster!! :juggle:




Hi Hi I just read this some where!!!, *Please check how many days you have for Visa 189!!!!!!1*


Originally Posted by alokagrawal View Post
*Got NSE 190 invitation today morning. (60+5)
But have only 15 days to respond. *

I think, I should wait for 189.


----------



## ankit_smart

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Hi I just read this some where!!!, *Please check how many days you have for Visa 189 190 !!!!!!*
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by alokagrawal View Post
> *Got NSE 190 invitation today morning. (60+5)
> But have only 15 days to respond. *
> 
> I think, I should wait for 189.


Its 190 not 189!!


----------



## zee147

ankit_smart said:


> ANZO	EOI	Date User Name
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72



Bro My EOI submitted date is 24/07/2015 not 23/07/2015


----------



## sairam1238

Hi ,

Please let me know if we have to pay any fees while registering EOI ?

Regards,
Srisairam.


----------



## ankit_smart

zee147 said:


> Bro My EOI submitted date is 24/07/2015 not 23/07/2015


Rectified!!, Sorry


----------



## ankit_smart

sairam1238 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please let me know if we have to pay any fees while registering EOI ?
> 
> Regards,
> Srisairam.


No fees is payable at the time of registering for EOI.


----------



## bhupender

bhupender said:


> Hi friends,
> Can you please help. I had applied for visa 189 on first october 2015 but havent got invite in October. Last night i got this mail from PTE.
> "As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.
> 
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications"
> 
> I have certainly not requested this and when i checked my skill select there is no change there.
> What could it mean, why they have send my score to visa authorities?


Any suggestion on this


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Its 190 not 189!!


My understanding is that we have 14 days (mine says 12Nov 2015) to accept the invitation upon which $300 is payable.

After that it will take up to 12 weeks for you to be invited via SkillSelect to submit your documents. My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days.

After that, you have 60 days to submit all of your documents, including police clearance and medicals, and lodge your visa.

You can still wait in the queue for a 189 visa, the 190 invitation won't stop this.

The 190 is prioritized over the 189, decision could be 8 - 12 weeks for visa grant.


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> My understanding is that we have 14 days (mine says 12Nov 2015) to accept the invitation upon which $300 is payable.
> 
> After that it will take up to 12 weeks for you to be invited via SkillSelect to submit your documents. My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days.
> 
> After that, you have 60 days to submit all of your documents, including police clearance and medicals, and lodge your visa.
> 
> You can still wait in the queue for a 189 visa, the 190 invitation won't stop this.
> 
> The 190 is prioritized over the 189, decision could be 8 - 12 weeks for visa grant.


Hi just to clarify a few things on what you have mentioned. 

"My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days" does your agent mean it does not take 12 weeks but around 3 days for receive the invite?


----------



## Tired

manthan29 said:


> Hi just to clarify a few things on what you have mentioned.
> 
> "My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days" does your agent mean it does not take 12 weeks but around 3 days for receive the invite?


Well my agent told me that once you receive an invitation via skill select 190,, you wont be invited for 189.. Because you only get invited once not twice..  That is the only reason i did not apply 190 .. i got invited about 45 days ago.. :confused2: i was told that once you get an invitation in skill select you wont be able to get another invitation (you cannot have two open invitations) ..unless you withdraw 190 and then wait for 189..


----------



## ankit_smart

Tired said:


> Well my agent told me that once you receive an invitation via skill select 190,, you wont be invited for 189.. Because you only get invited once not twice..  That is the only reason i did not apply 190 .. i got invited about 45 days ago.. :confused2: i was told that once you get an invitation in skill select you wont be able to get another invitation (you cannot have two open invitations) ..unless you withdraw 190 and then wait for 189..


Have you submitted the EOI through one id or 2 id?


----------



## Tired

ankit_smart said:


> Have you submitted the EOI through one id or 2 id?


Ankit Bro, my lawyer did it for me.. but you can submit from the same id .. it will have a different EOI number and it wont affect you s189 eoi effect date.. But you are very close .. 189 is still a better option thats why i left the 190 even though i got invited.. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankit_smart

Tired said:


> Ankit Bro, my lawyer did it for me.. but you can submit from the same id .. it will have a different EOI number and it wont affect you s189 eoi effect date.. But you are very close .. 189 is still a better option thats why i left the 190 even though i got invited.. :fingerscrossed:


Actually I was planning for Melbourne thats why i didn't opted for 190.

A lot of people have got invite and dates till 26 October is cleared for 70+5 under visa 190, if those people accept that invitation then I can also get invite in visa 189 quickly.

Where are you planning for?


----------



## mlaurah

Tired said:


> Well my agent told me that once you receive an invitation via skill select 190,, you wont be invited for 189.. Because you only get invited once not twice..  That is the only reason i did not apply 190 .. i got invited about 45 days ago.. :confused2: i was told that once you get an invitation in skill select you wont be able to get another invitation (you cannot have two open invitations) ..unless you withdraw 190 and then wait for 189..


I submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 both together, and I was invited by WA a couple of days after that, but I couldn't accept it because I didn't have a job offer. That invitation expired 30 days later...so, I understand that my EOI for 189 is now available. Any ideas? I checked my EOI in SkillSelect and it seems that it's everything all right. "Date of effect 20/08/15; Result: The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 65 points" (visa 189). The same for visa 190, but claiming 70 points. I hope I didn't make a mistake applying for 190 "any state"


----------



## manthan29

Tired said:


> Well my agent told me that once you receive an invitation via skill select 190,, you wont be invited for 189.. Because you only get invited once not twice..  That is the only reason i did not apply 190 .. i got invited about 45 days ago.. :confused2: i was told that once you get an invitation in skill select you wont be able to get another invitation (you cannot have two open invitations) ..unless you withdraw 190 and then wait for 189..


I understand that fact that you can have only one invitation. But my question is different. In your previous post you said "After that it will take up to 12 weeks for you to be invited via SkillSelect to submit your documents. My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days"

1. So does your agent mean that after you receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination it does not take the standard 12 weeks but around 3 days to receive a Skill Select invitation to apply for the 190 visa?

Thanks

Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.10.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Hi just to clarify a few things on what you have mentioned.
> 
> "My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days" does your agent mean it does not take 12 weeks but around 3 days for receive the invite?


What I mean is that after getting the 1st invitation (nomination), the DIBP can take up to 12 weeks to invite you to submit documents. But recently it is taking about 3 days. Much quicker than usual. 

Does that help?


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Have you submitted the EOI through one id or 2 id?


I submitted 2 separate EOI's - 1x for 189 on 17/08/2015 and 1x for 190 on 12/10/2015.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> I understand that fact that you can have only one invitation. But my question is different. In your previous post you said "After that it will take up to 12 weeks for you to be invited via SkillSelect to submit your documents. My agent says that the current turnaround is however 3 days"
> 
> 1. So does your agent mean that after you receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination it does not take the standard 12 weeks but around 3 days to receive a Skill Select invitation to apply for the 190 visa?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
> Age - 25 (30 Points)
> PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.10.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
> CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
> EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
> EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts



Yes - correct! So by Tuesday I should now receive my invitation on SkillSelect. Then the 60 days starts...


----------



## jamievdw

jamievdw said:


> Yes - correct! So by Tuesday I should now receive my invitation on SkillSelect. Then the 60 days starts...


Directly from my MARA agent:

"1. The 60 days start from after the nomination has been approved and once we get invited via SkillSelect.

2. I will not start the 190 application if you still want to wait for the 189.

3. Yes you are still in the runnings for the 189 invitation, the 190 invitation won't stop this."

There is a clear distinction between an INVITATION and a NOMINATION: 

What is the difference between an invitation and an application?

If you are selected by NSW, you will receive an invitation that provides you with the facility to apply for nomination. You can accept the invitation by submitting the application form and supporting documents and paying the fee. After you have submitted an application it will be assessed by a NSW case officer.

Can I be invited more than once against the same Expression of Interest (EOI)?

You can receive a maximum of one invitation against the same EOI.

If you miss your invitation, you may be invited a second time when NSW selects and invites candidates. However, you would need to have submitted a new EOI in SkillSelect. As the selection process is competitive, there is no guarantee that you will receive another invitation.

Can I apply more than once against the same EOI?

No, once you have submitted an application, you will not receive any further invitations to apply against that EOI.

If you submit an application for NSW nomination but you withdraw your application or it is declined, you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect in order to be considered for selection and invitation.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I think it is important to have 2 separate EOI's for the 189 & 190 and NOT the same, otherwise you can only be invited once.

Hope that clears it up for everyone... :confused2:


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Directly from my MARA agent:
> 
> "1. The 60 days start from after the nomination has been approved and once we get invited via SkillSelect.
> 
> 2. I will not start the 190 application if you still want to wait for the 189.
> 
> 3. Yes you are still in the runnings for the 189 invitation, the 190 invitation won't stop this."
> 
> There is a clear distinction between an INVITATION and a NOMINATION:
> 
> What is the difference between an invitation and an application?
> 
> If you are selected by NSW, you will receive an invitation that provides you with the facility to apply for nomination. You can accept the invitation by submitting the application form and supporting documents and paying the fee. After you have submitted an application it will be assessed by a NSW case officer.
> 
> Can I be invited more than once against the same Expression of Interest (EOI)?
> 
> You can receive a maximum of one invitation against the same EOI.
> 
> If you miss your invitation, you may be invited a second time when NSW selects and invites candidates. However, you would need to have submitted a new EOI in SkillSelect. As the selection process is competitive, there is no guarantee that you will receive another invitation.
> 
> Can I apply more than once against the same EOI?
> 
> No, once you have submitted an application, you will not receive any further invitations to apply against that EOI.
> 
> If you submit an application for NSW nomination but you withdraw your application or it is declined, you will need to submit a new EOI in SkillSelect in order to be considered for selection and invitation.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think it is important to have 2 separate EOI's for the 189 & 190 and NOT the same, otherwise you can only be invited once.
> 
> Hope that clears it up for everyone... :confused2:


Thanks for the info man!


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi guys,

I know it's little bit off the topic but I need some advice.

I was unable to get work reference letter from my company and submitted a statutory declaration given by me for my roles and responsibilities for skill assessment which the ICA have considered and gave me a positive feedback. This declaration is only for roles and responsibilities for other things I have all the documents.

Now when I will be submitting documents for my VISA assessment to the CO should I submit a declaration given by me along with a new declaration signed my supervisor vouching for my roles and responsibilities and witnessed by my colleagues.

I am just asking this because I don't want to take any chances with my visa.


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> What I mean is that after getting the 1st invitation (nomination), the DIBP can take up to 12 weeks to invite you to submit documents. But recently it is taking about 3 days. Much quicker than usual.
> 
> Does that help?


That is great news. By looking at my signature below when do you think I can expect an nomination for invite from NSW? Any idea about when the next round of invites would be sent ?

Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.10.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> That is great news. By looking at my signature below when do you think I can expect an nomination for invite from NSW? Any idea about when the next round of invites would be sent ?
> 
> Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
> Age - 25 (30 Points)
> PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.10.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
> CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
> EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
> EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


I submitted my 190 EOI on 12 October with 75 points (70 + 5pts). They give invites on an ad-hoc basis every month, no set date like with the 189 process. 

The minimum requirement is 60 points (I think), so with 70 points you should be in a good position to receive your "nomination" next month.

Good luck!


----------



## mlaurah

From the immi wbesite:

What do I do if I get an invitation?

If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to lodge your online visa application. If you have not lodged an online visa application within this time you will have to wait to receive another invitation. If you receive two invitations to apply for a visa for the same EOI and you do not lodge a visa application, your expression of interest will be removed from SkillSelect. If you still want to apply for a visa, you will need to submit a new Expression of Interest.


----------



## jamievdw

mlaurah said:


> From the immi wbesite:
> 
> What do I do if I get an invitation?
> 
> If you receive an invitation, you will have 60 days to lodge your online visa application. If you have not lodged an online visa application within this time you will have to wait to receive another invitation. If you receive two invitations to apply for a visa for the same EOI and you do not lodge a visa application, your expression of interest will be removed from SkillSelect. If you still want to apply for a visa, you will need to submit a new Expression of Interest.


Correct- first comes NOMINATION and if accepted (within 14 days) comes INVITATION which must be accepted for the 60 days to start...


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> I submitted my 190 EOI on 12 October with 75 points (70 + 5pts). They give invites on an ad-hoc basis every month, no set date like with the 189 process.
> 
> The minimum requirement is 60 points (I think), so with 70 points you should be in a good position to receive your "nomination" next month.
> 
> Good luck!


Feels much better now. 2 day more for next month. Hope I get the nomination soon and then the invite. Update us when you get the invite..


----------



## mlaurah

jamievdw said:


> Correct- first comes NOMINATION and if accepted (within 14 days) comes INVITATION which must be accepted for the 60 days to start...


Right...but you CAN have a second INVITATION. I'm worried because I lodged both visas 189 and 190 in the same EOI. I have been nominated by WA and I didn't accept it (that nomination was withdrawn 30 days later). I understand that my EOI is still ok for visa 189. I know that it would have been better to have TWO separate EOI, but anyway...having both together can work as well.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Feels much better now. 2 day more for next month. Hope I get the nomination soon and then the invite. Update us when you get the invite..


Will do!  Still deciding if I should take the 190 or wait for the 189, I guess timing will tell... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tgoring

manthan29 said:


> That is great news. By looking at my signature below when do you think I can expect an nomination for invite from NSW? Any idea about when the next round of invites would be sent ?
> 
> Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
> Age - 25 (30 Points)
> PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.10.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
> CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
> EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
> EOI submitted - 190 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


A friend of mine has the exact same points breakdown as you, except he is an external auditor and his EOI date of effect is 22 October. He received the invitation to apply for NSW nomination yesterday.


----------



## manthan29

tgoring said:


> A friend of mine has the exact same points breakdown as you, except he is an external auditor and his EOI date of effect is 22 October. He received the invitation to apply for NSW nomination yesterday.


Hopefully I get my nomination and invite soon.


----------



## ankit_smart

*Updated list*

Hi guys,

This is the updated list till now. Thanks guys for making this list possible.

Still lot of people are not included!!

ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
221111	75	29/10/2015	The Paki

221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang 
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## andeealv

*Hi guys please add me on the list *



ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the updated list till now. Thanks guys for making this list possible.
> 
> Still lot of people are not included!!
> 
> ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
> 221111	75	29/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender




221111 60 02/07/2015 andeealv


----------



## manthan29

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This is the updated list till now. Thanks guys for making this list possible.
> 
> Still lot of people are not included!!
> 
> ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
> 221111	75	29/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Is this points claimed for 189 or 190?


----------



## ankit_smart

manthan29 said:


> Is this points claimed for 189 or 190?


For visa 189!! Only


----------



## GDAWG

ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name
221111	75	29/10/2015	The Paki

221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves 
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang 
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## andeealv

oh sorry! 189


----------



## palducente

Hi,

Kind of new here. Can I join the list? 

221112 70 10/09/2015

Thanks.


----------



## dennisec

*Worst Case scenario is still promising *



jamievdw said:


> Me too! Not sure if I should wait in queue for 189 or accept?


We have 10 more days to decide? Let's see how we go this Thursday night, hopefully the 189 comes through, if not, no harm applying for a state nomination first.

Read some of your comments, assuming the turnover is 3 working days, this means we would get a state nomination within 3 days after applying, and then another 60 days to accept and apply for the 190 visa (medical, police report, etc.)

Within those 60 days (if one does not accept the 190 invitation), can an applicant still receive a 189 invitation.

Considering there are two intakes, 6th and 20th November, we would have sufficient buffer time to get a 189 on the 20th even if we don't get an invite on the 6th.

Just throwing some balls around, what do you guys think?


----------



## dennisec

*Invitation to Nomination*



manthan29 said:


> Congrats. You got the invitation or nomination?


Invitation to nomination, so not quite the actual invitation yet


----------



## mlaurah

Skill Select updated to 23rd October
They released 25 invitations and the cut off date was 26 August (70 points)
Next invitation rounds: 6th and 20th of November
Best wishes!!


----------



## mlaurah

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> dhijaj Just confirmed that 23 October result has been posted.
> 
> Invite sent to Accountant is 25 Only as predicted.
> 
> Last Cut off 26 August 2015 3.17 pm at 70 EOI!!
> 
> Next rounds will be happening on 6 November 2015 and 20 November 2015
> 
> Let's hope this time they raise the limit. I am expecting it to be 50 this time, but I want it to be 110, so that all of us can make through ASAP.


I've just posted the same. Sorry, I hadn't seen this before. Thank you very much!


----------



## Tired

I am freaking out at the moment, My visa expires this month.. EOI effect date 6th sep 70 points.. Not sure if i will get it in this round or are they even going to invite any.. does anyone knows any other visa options than student? something like a visitor visa may be?


----------



## Mujju

221111 65 points 4/8/15 mujju


----------



## Victoryvn

Hi guys, 

Please add me to the waiting list 
221111 General Accountant EOI 60 points submitted on 27 April 2015


----------



## GDAWG

Tired said:


> I am freaking out at the moment, My visa expires this month.. EOI effect date 6th sep 70 points.. Not sure if i will get it in this round or are they even going to invite any.. does anyone knows any other visa options than student? something like a visitor visa may be?


wait and see what happens on the 6th.
most likely you'll have to apply for a student visa


----------



## afp85_19

Tired said:


> I am freaking out at the moment, My visa expires this month.. EOI effect date 6th sep 70 points.. Not sure if i will get it in this round or are they even going to invite any.. does anyone knows any other visa options than student? something like a visitor visa may be?


I´m praying for you buddy to get invited this week. If something happen man just go to Thailand and lodge your visa as soon as you get invitation, I dont know if student visa and some random course would be much more money than live in Thailand for bit. I know many people do that but it´s up to you bru.

Is it possible to apply for tourist visa Onshore? , or the person should abandon Australia and apply offshore?

Well hopefully you dont need to do any of the above bro.
God bless bud!


----------



## Khan Ahmad

*NSW 190- Accountant and External Auditor*

I have submitted two EOI on 21/09/2015 for general accountant and external auditor separately with 60+5pts.

Got skill assessment from CPA and IPA for accountant and external auditor.

how long it would take to get 190 state invite?


----------



## ankit_smart

*Updated list*

Here you guys updated list!


"ANZO	EOI	Date User Name"
221111	75	21/10/2015	The Paki

221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	10/09/2015	palducente
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves 
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	04/08/2015	mujju
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang 
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
221111	60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## manthan29

Accountants with 70 points were invited during the October 23rd invite round and the date of effect is 26 August 2015 3.17 pm. Did any one from this page get invited during that round?


----------



## ankit_smart

manthan29 said:


> Accountants with 70 points were invited during the October 23rd invite round and the date of effect is 26 August 2015 3.17 pm. Did any one from this page get invited during that round?


All the EOI of 70 Pointers are after the cut off mate!!!


----------



## manthan29

ankit_smart said:


> All the EOI of 70 Pointers are after the cut off mate!!!


This Friday we will get a better picture after the invitations are sent out...






Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## ankit_smart

manthan29 said:


> This Friday we will get a better picture after the invitations are sent out...
> 
> Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
> Age - 25 (30 Points)
> PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
> CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
> EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
> EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


Yeah. They have to increase the numbers of invites now.


----------



## manthan29

ankit_smart said:


> Yeah. They have to increase the numbers of invites now.


Yes, they will have to increase the invites as the number invites each month for accountants. I guess only 25 were invited from the last round. 

Anyone in the page who has applied for NSW ss with 65+5 in the group who are waiting for an nomination?






Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## sairam1238

Hi all ,

What should be the application type in the intial stage of filling ACS application form online?
i wanted to apply for 189 class and i am 5 years experienced software engineer.
Application type=skills ?

thanks,
Srisairam.


----------



## GDAWG

I've been reading on other forums and trust me there are heaps of 65 and 60 pointer waiting for invites that i can't keep track of
just added another 70 to the list

"ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name"
221111	75	21/10/2015	The Paki

221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
221111	70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired 
221111	70	10/09/2015	palducente
221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves 
221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
221111	65	04/08/2015	mujju
221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang 
221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29

221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
221111	60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
221111	60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


----------



## samuelokwu

GDAWG said:


> I've been reading on other forums and trust me there are heaps of 65 and 60 pointer waiting for invites that i can't keep track of
> just added another 70 to the list
> 
> "ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name"
> 221111	75	21/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
> 221111	70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	10/09/2015	palducente
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
> 221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	04/08/2015	mujju
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Pls add me 221111	70	14/10/2015	samuelokwu


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Yes - correct! So by Tuesday I should now receive my invitation on SkillSelect. Then the 60 days starts...


Did you receive your invitation?


----------



## ankit_smart

samuelokwu said:


> Pls add me 221111	70	14/10/2015	samuelokwu


Hi, 

You are already on the list on with 65 points. 70 points is for visa 189 or 190?


----------



## samuelokwu

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are already on the list on with 65 points. 70 points is for visa 189 or 190?


Yes 65 points is for visa 189 while 70 points is for 190.


----------



## Sydney2015

GDAWG said:


> I've been reading on other forums and trust me there are heaps of 65 and 60 pointer waiting for invites that i can't keep track of
> just added another 70 to the list
> 
> "ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name"
> 221111	75	21/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
> 221111	70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	10/09/2015	palducente
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
> 221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	04/08/2015	mujju
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Please include me, 221111 65 01/09/2015 Sydney2015


----------



## ankit_smart

*Updated list*

Hi Guys,

I have uploaded the list on google doc, so that any of us can edit and see the progress. Please add you name if it is not present. It's for VISA 189 only.

For links see my signature.


----------



## ankit_smart

Sydney2015 said:


> Please include me, 221111 65 01/09/2015 Sydney2015


Updated on our excel file. See the link on my signature to see the updates


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Did you receive your invitation?


Still waiting for the invitation, hopefully it comes this week.

Still keeping fingers crossed for Friday's 189 invitation. If I receive that I will give up the 190, otherwise proceed...


----------



## Tired

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have uploaded the list on google doc, so that any of us can edit and see the progress. Please add you name if it is not present. It's for VISA 189 only.
> 
> For links see my signature.


Very good work bro.. i got your message notification in my email but i cant see ur message in my message.. i think u asked me which state i applied for 190 back then.. it was nsw .. but i did not go ahead with it.. i want to wait for 189


----------



## ankit_smart

Tired said:


> Very good work bro.. i got your message notification in my email but i cant see ur message in my message.. i think u asked me which state i applied for 190 back then.. it was nsw .. but i did not go ahead with it.. i want to wait for 189


Actually I was asking which state should an accountant move to.
Sydney or Melbroune!!

Thanks!


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Tired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very good work bro.. i got your message notification in my email but i cant see ur message in my message.. i think u asked me which state i applied for 190 back then.. it was nsw .. but i did not go ahead with it.. i want to wait for 189
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was asking which state should an accountant move to.
> Sydney or Melbroune!!
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

I am sure there are job opportunities for accountants in both Melbourne and Sydney. I know that NSW offers state nominations, but I am not sure if Victoria does? If not, the 189 is your only option for Melbourne. 

I am going to look at both Sydney and Melbourne in December but thinking of Sydney.


----------



## manthan29

Only 490 accountant visas a have been approved till now. 8 months to go and around 2000 approvals are left. What are the chances of the immigration increasing the number of invites for accountants in the coming invite rounds?? say like 100 for each invite round


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Only 490 accountant visas a have been approved till now. 8 months to go and around 2000 approvals are left. What are the changes of the immigration increasing the number of invites for accountants in the coming invite rounds??


It is strange that they are holding back on the invites for Accountants. This time last year they were giving ~400 invites a month, and now it is down to ~50. 

In the 7 September round the ceiling for "External Auditors" was reached (1000). That means that about 400 invites were given out in 1 months to these applicants, and only 20 invites to Accountants. My opinion is that a lot of agents and individuals saw applying as an External Auditor a "loop hole" as you only needed 60 points and it is not done pro-rata as with Accountants. 

I think the Dept of Immigration noticed this "loop hole" and are now giving out less invites to Accountants because of this... Just my opinion!!!

It seems they are being fussy and only taking candidates with very high points scores, being 70 to 75. 

I have a feeling Accountants are going to be removed from the skills list from July 2016. There have been talks about it for a while now...


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> It is strange that they are holding back on the invites for Accountants. This time last year they were giving ~400 invites a month, and now it is down to ~50.
> 
> In the 7 September round the ceiling for "External Auditors" was reached (1000). That means that about 400 invites were given out in 1 months to these applicants, and only 20 invites to Accountants. My opinion is that a lot of agents and individuals saw applying as an External Auditor a "loop hole" as you only needed 60 points and it is not done pro-rata as with Accountants.
> 
> I think the Dept of Immigration noticed this "loop hole" and are now giving out less invites to Accountants because of this... Just my opinion!!!
> 
> It seems they are being fussy and only taking candidates with very high points scores, being 70 to 75.
> 
> I have a feeling Accountants are going to be removed from the skills list from July 2016. There have been talks about it for a while now...


yea true.Hopefully we can get are invites soon in the coming invite rounds..


----------



## jamievdw

GDAWG said:


> I've been reading on other forums and trust me there are heaps of 65 and 60 pointer waiting for invites that i can't keep track of
> just added another 70 to the list
> 
> "ANZO	EOI	Date	User Name"
> 221111	75	21/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 221111	70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 221111	70	28/08/2015	LEW
> 221111	70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
> 221111	70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 221111	70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 221111	70	10/09/2015	palducente
> 221111	70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 221111	70	13/09/2015	mgreaves
> 221111	70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 221111	70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 221111	70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
> 221111	70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
> 221111	70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 221111	70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 221111	70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 221111	65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 221111	65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 221111	65	04/08/2015	mujju
> 221111	65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 221111	65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 221111	65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 221111	65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 221111	65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 221111	65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 221111	65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 221111	65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 221111	65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 221111	65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 221111	65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 221111	65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 221111	60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 221111	60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 221111	60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 221111	60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
> 221111	60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 221111	60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 221111	60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 221111	60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 221111	60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 221111	60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
> 221111	60	01/10/2015	Bhupender


Will be very interesting to see who gets invites tomorrow... Let's hope they invite about 100 of us.


----------



## ankit_smart

*List of waiting*

It's really quite here, so I am posting the list before the Invites are being rolled out and hopefully you guys will kick in soon.

So guys, this is the list Last final time before the invites are rolled out :fingerscrossed:

Hold tight it is going to be hell of a ride!!

EOI	Date	
75	29/10/2015	The Paki

70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
70	28/08/2015	LEW
70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
70	31/08/2015	AusLet
70	06/09/2015	Tired 
70	10/09/2015	palducente
70	11/09/2015	dennisec
70	13/09/2015	mgreaves 
70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
70	26/10/2015	Saboor26

65	23/07/2015	MSN
65	24/07/2015	Zee147
65	31/07/2015	Abali786
65	04/08/2015	mujju
65	07/08/2015	sgamba
65	15/08/2015	sm8764
65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
65	21/08/2015	saeed1992
65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888 
65	01/09/2015	Sydney2015
65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan 
65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
65	19/09/2015	Shahood
65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
65	08/10/2015	stamang 
65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
65	21/10/2015	manthan29

60	24/03/2015	pdefreit 
60	31/03/2015	maximus86
60	09/04/2015	Aimee31 
60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
60	11/05/2015	tikky72
60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
60	19/05/2015	sami979
60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
60	02/06/2015	mpat01
60	02/07/2015	andeealv
60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
60	15/10/2015	eminemkh


----------



## riyansydney

ankit_smart said:


> It's really quite here, so I am posting the list before the Invites are being rolled out and hopefully you guys will kick in soon.
> 
> So guys, this is the list Last final time before the invites are rolled out :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Hold tight it is going to be hell of a ride!!
> 
> EOI	Date
> 75	29/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 70	28/08/2015	LEW
> 70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
> 70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 70	10/09/2015	palducente
> 70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 70	13/09/2015	mgreaves
> 70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
> 70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
> 70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 65	31/07/2015	Abali786
> 65	04/08/2015	mujju
> 65	07/08/2015	sgamba
> 65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 65	21/08/2015	saeed1992
> 65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 65	01/09/2015	Sydney2015
> 65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
> 60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 60	02/06/2015	mpat01
> 60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
> 60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
> 60	15/10/2015	eminemkh


Add me in the list Please.

221111 65 points 13/10/2015


----------



## Mujju

Hi everyone what time will the invites be rolled out does anyone know?


----------



## palducente

10 minutes to go... Good luck everyone...


----------



## maroon

Pls add me 221111 60 ponits 1/04/15


----------



## Maxzone

maroon said:


> Pls add me 221111 60 ponits 1/04/15


Actually I am new to this forum. Just wondering what was your occupation ? Are you applied with Accounting or other occupation ?


----------



## maroon

Its accounting actually i am also new .


----------



## peterdinh

pls add me 222211 60 points 17/09/2015. Cant believe that 60 pointer from 23/3/2015 hasn't got invitation. It seems that 60 pointers have no chance at all


----------



## AusLet

Invited.


----------



## ankit_smart

peterdinh said:


> pls add me 222211 60 points 17/09/2015. Cant believe that 60 pointer from 23/3/2015 hasn't got invitation. It seems that 60 pointers have no chance at all


Hey guys please update on EOI. 21 OCTOBER 70 not recieved


----------



## Maxzone

maroon said:


> Its accounting actually i am also new .


Congratulation mate well done.


----------



## liloreokid

Not invited


----------



## stamang

ankit_smart said:


> Hey guys please update on EOI. 21 OCTOBER 70 not recieved


Sorry to discourage you buds but this is the reason I was asking you fellas to just go ahead and accept the state nomination. Apparently, I feel DIBP is very much into not inviting anyone without a 70. Even for 70, the turnaround seems to be for a very few days, may be 10-15. Hopefully, you will get it in the second round. But, just be a little proactive, and go with your state one. This is the best thing to do.


----------



## stamang

liloreokid said:


> Not invited


Have you not received a state sponsorship yet? That is quite odd! I am sure you will receive one in November. Sorry for the 189 though.


----------



## palducente

no invite for me yet... 10/09/15 70 points :-(


----------



## dennisec

No invite, tough luck.


----------



## stamang

dennisec said:


> No invite, tough luck.


That is why this is Australia, my friend. Lol. To be very honest with you guys, I have been here for four months and I wish I never came here. You all might feel very pessimistic with all the negative side of things that I am posting but this is supposedly the reality. Only the idiots at DIBP can explain why they would not pro-rata auditors and now send invitations to auditors from NSW SS also? I feel for people who are stuck at 55 and 60, let alone people like us who at least have a slight (only may be) a slight edge. I know DIBP is only scaring people by doing this since this country and its educational sector will simply such if business is taken off the list, but unfortunately, it had to be when I applied. Lol. And the market, oh lord, you can apply to 4-500 jobs and you will only get rejections! 

On a positive side, I am sure once NSW goes ahead with its invites, you will receive it, and this should be very soon. Just go ahead and accept it and don't wait for 189 to come in. At the worst, you will lose 300 bucks. If NSW expedites and nominates before your 189 comes in, go for 190. If not, waiting for 189 will always be there. Apparently, there are no jobs in Melbourne, forget going anywhere else in Australia. Just a suggestion!!


----------



## stamang

AusLet said:


> Invited.


What is you EOI Date of effect and points bud, if you mind sharing?


----------



## palducente

stamang said:


> What is you EOI Date of effect and points bud, if you mind sharing?


According to the list his EOI is 31Aug15. Quite sad that the 60 pointers on non pro rata occupations have now overtaken the cut off date for the accountants 70 pointers.

there was an engineer with 60 points EOI 11/9/15 which got the invite this round.


----------



## stamang

palducente said:


> According to the list his EOI is 31Aug15. Quite sad that the 60 pointers on non pro rata occupations have now overtaken the cut off date for the accountants 70 pointers.
> 
> there was an engineer with 60 points EOI 11/9/15 which got the invite this round.


Lol. You can only laugh at this, isn't it? What can I say man? It is just one of the two- 

1. They are just scaring people because the 2500 for this year needs to be filled somehow, sooner or later. Also, with majority of people coming in to this country opting for business, their is no way they can even dream of taking it off the SOL. 90 out of 100 people that I meet are here on their bachelors or diplomas for business. So, rather than going down, I see that they should up the quota even more if this country were to still suck international students money and keep their educational institutions intact.

2. Now, this is another side of the coin. The situation is really really bad for accountants. Just think about it, the so called Central Business District or the City which is apparently the hub for jobs barely has 10 buildings, lol. Within these are few big 4s such as Delloitte or PWC. They won't give a crap about foreign experience so you can't get in straight away. If you want to start from an entry-level, there are no companies to start with. Therefore, people that come here with a PR are left struggling and eventually opt to switch fields. For survival, most people just pick any job they get. The hottest here are 3- Cleaning, Chefs, Aged Care!  So, it could well be that DIBP has eventually realized that there is no point just bringing people in. I hope this is not the case cause I would be affected as well. And man, how much should I cry over my decision to leave states just cause I thought PR was easier here. They cut down the quota to 2500 from 5K, points went up to 70 from 60, and EOI DOE is moving like a snail! What a drama!


----------



## ankit_smart

Anyone before 10 September who have recieved or not recieved the invite?

It seems they have again issued only 25 invites in this month.


----------



## Jen519

palducente said:


> According to the list his EOI is 31Aug15. Quite sad that the 60 pointers on non pro rata occupations have now overtaken the cut off date for the accountants 70 pointers.
> 
> there was an engineer with 60 points EOI 11/9/15 which got the invite this round.


And sadder still that people on the general forums are moaning that 60 point backlog is only moving 5-10 days a month!

As stamang said, just got to laugh at the ridiculousness of it all!


----------



## Abali786

Guys i am on 457 visa at this moment have 65 points EOI submitted 31 july, would it b a good idea if i update EOI for 190 and stand on 70 point with beter place to hope get invite sooner or should wait for another month?
Any advise pl from any one guys??


----------



## Jen519

Abali786 said:


> Guys i am on 457 visa at this moment have 65 points EOI submitted 31 july, would it b a good idea if i update EOI for 190 and stand on 70 point with beter place to hope get invite sooner or should wait for another month?
> Any advise pl from any one guys??


1) When does your 457 expire?
2) Are you already living in a state that sponsors accountants?

There isn't much chance of getting an invite with 65 points for at least a couple of months in my opinion (my EOI is a few days before yours) so if time is a factor then I'd hedge my bets and go for the 190 as well.

My understanding (other members correct me if I'm wrong!) is that SS can take a few months to come through anyway and if you're on a visa expiring soon, you won't be able to get a bridging visa until you've actually applied for another type of visa so my view would be better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Tired

Guys no Invite..EOI 6sep 70 ..


----------



## Jen519

Tired said:


> Guys no Invite..EOI 6sep 70 ..


Sorry to hear that Tired - I think you will get in next round though, you're near the top of the 70 pointer list now so shouldn't be too much longer for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tired

Jen519 said:


> Sorry to hear that Tired - I think you will get in next round though, you're near the top of the 70 pointer list now so shouldn't be too much longer for you :fingerscrossed:


Hi Jen,

I hope you... hope is the only thing i have for now.. its very disturbing to think that all the efforts will be wasted .. Lets wait and see the cut off in few days  i hope it falls around 4th 5th . Thanks for your wishes very kind


----------



## ankit_smart

EOI 70 points 6 September has not been invited
Till 70 points 31 Aug users has been invited.

Cut off is between 1st to 5 September somewhere.

They have again issued only 25 invites.


----------



## Jen519

ankit_smart said:


> EOI 70 points 6 September has not been invited
> Till 70 points 31 Aug users has been invited.
> 
> Cut off is between 1st to 5 September somewhere.
> 
> They have again issued only 25 invites.


Keep it positive - 25 invites twice a month is still a big improvement on the September round (20 invites for a whole month); at least with 70 points you will get an invite eventually, even if it takes a couple of months longer than you might like... there are people in worse positions who will be waiting a lot longer and others with pretty much no chance as things stand now.


----------



## ankit_smart

Jen519 said:


> Keep it positive - 25 invites twice a month is still a big improvement on the September round (20 invites for a whole month); at least with 70 points you will get an invite eventually, even if it takes a couple of months longer than you might like... there are people in worse positions who will be waiting a lot longer and others with pretty much no chance as things stand now.


Yeah I know, but should at least tell what are they planning instead of keeping us in the dark.

I was really expecting at least 50 invites this time 

Please share your EOI and points so that I can update in excel.


----------



## Jen519

ankit_smart said:


> Yeah I know, but should at least tell what are they planning instead of keeping us in the dark.QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed. At least if we knew whether DIBP intend to catch up on invites or effectively keep a minimum point score of 70 (and therefore not hit the occupation ceiling for the year), people would be able to make informed choices about what to do next. Keeping us in the dark about why they are issuing so few invites seems unnecessarily cruel, but ultimately government bodies are rarely concerned with the human impact of their seemingly bizarre and illogical processes.
> 
> At least we have a community of people here who appreciate how frustrating it is and can help to support each other.
> 
> I'd prefer not to be added to the list thanks. I'm on 65 points, so I don't see much point in being added as things stand, it's just going to get ridiculously long and clog the forum like the 2613 lists do on the main EOI threads. I will update if/when it becomes relevant. See my post here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iting-november-2015-round-81.html#post8644577


----------



## Abali786

My 457 visa is valid another 3 year so what u suggest should i go for 190 ? I am in melbourne so which state i shud put it for 190 and is it morally obligated to move once u get 190?


----------



## Lou1976

For some states you need to have a years work experience plus a job contract which says you have at least 12 months work when you apply.

Too many people are updating to 190's and then can't apply as they haven't read everything properly.


----------



## dennisec

Tired said:


> Guys no Invite..EOI 6sep 70 ..


Sorry to here that buddy, just a few days after yours myself.


----------



## Abali786

I do have 1 year 3 month exp as an accountant and m currently emloyed too as mentioned on 457 its just that i wana confirm if its ok to update with 190?


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Yeah I know, but should at least tell what are they planning instead of keeping us in the dark.
> 
> I was really expecting at least 50 invites this time
> 
> Please share your EOI and points so that I can update in excel.


So good to have this forum - we all in this process together!

I am still waiting for my SkillSelect invite for my 190 NSW nomination submitted last Thursday... Has anyone received one?

Still hoping for a 189 but at this rate I may just lodge my visa and get this ball rolling so I can move over to Sydney early next year.


----------



## Lou1976

You will have to apply for a 190 in Melbourne the state you can prove you have work in I guess. Check their website state nominations Melbourne to make sure what requirements they have that would apply to you.


----------



## ankit_smart

Lou1976 said:


> You will have to apply for a 190 in Melbourne the state you can prove you have work in I guess. Check their website state nominations Melbourne to make sure what requirements they have that would apply to you.


In Victoria(Melbroune) our skill is not listed, hence you cannot get a visa 190 in Victoria.


----------



## Jen519

Abali786 said:


> My 457 visa is valid another 3 year so what u suggest should i go for 190 ? I am in melbourne so which state i shud put it for 190 and is it morally obligated to move once u get 190?


You need to check each state's website - they all have their own criteria but I don't believe Accountant is on Victoria's SNOL so I don't think you would be eligible, even if you already live there:

Skilled Nominated (190) Visa - Live in Victoria

Victorian State Nomination Lists of Skilled Occupations - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

You would have to move to another state to go down the 190 route. NSW is sponsoring Accountants, don't know about any other states.

If you have 3 years left on your 457, it seems like you can afford to wait for a 189 invite, I'm hoping 65 pointers will start getting invites early next year as DIBP won't get anywhere near the occupation ceiling without increasing number of invites and you would be one of the first 65 pointers to get invited with an EOI of 31st July since the backlog is from 2nd July; that said, there are no guarantees.

Alternatively, you could look for ways of boosting your points score if you really don't want to wait.


----------



## stamang

Abali786 said:


> My 457 visa is valid another 3 year so what u suggest should i go for 190 ? I am in melbourne so which state i shud put it for 190 and is it morally obligated to move once u get 190?


When you ask a question, try to be as specific as you can. By just saying, I am on 457 means nothing to someone who is trying to respond. Please be aware that- 

The most common ways people apply for permanent residence from a subclass 457 visa are:
Through the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
Through the Regional Skilled Migration Scheme (RSMS);
Through Skilled Migration; OR.
As the Partner of an Australian permanent resident or citizen.

Which of the above is relevant to your situation? If you can explain that first, we can then see what should be your future course of action. Like others stated, Victoria's SOL for this year does not feature accountants, therefore, forget getting a SS from here. If you have been sponsored, you will automatically be eligible to apply for a PR after two years I suppose. If not, look for an option.


----------



## Jen519

stamang said:


> When you ask a question, try to be as specific as you can. By just saying, I am on 457 means nothing to someone who is trying to respond. Please be aware that-
> 
> The most common ways people apply for permanent residence from a subclass 457 visa are:
> Through the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS)
> Through the Regional Skilled Migration Scheme (RSMS);
> Through Skilled Migration; OR.
> As the Partner of an Australian permanent resident or citizen.
> 
> Which of the above is relevant to your situation? If you can explain that first, we can then see what should be your future course of action. Like others stated, Victoria's SOL for this year does not feature accountants, therefore, forget getting a SS from here. If you have been sponsored, you will automatically be eligible to apply for a PR after two years I suppose. If not, look for an option.


Why would someone be going down the 189 route if any of the above options were available to them? There wouldn't be any point if they could get an employer to support a PR application.

The OP wouldn't be eligible for Temporary Residence Transition (TRT) yet, which is that main route to ENS or RSMS for a 457, they would need to have 2 years work experience first (457 is a 4 year visa and OP has 3 years left). It's not the only route of course, for example Direct Entry doesn't require 2 years work experience.


----------



## stamang

Jen519 said:


> Why would someone be going down the 189 route if any of the above options were available to them? There wouldn't be any point if they could get an employer to support a PR application.
> 
> The OP wouldn't be eligible for Temporary Residence Transition (TRT) yet, which is that main route to ENS or RSMS for a 457, they would need to have 2 years work experience first (457 is a 4 year visa and OP has 3 years left). It's not the only route of course, for example Direct Entry doesn't require 2 years work experience.


How do we know whether or not he is working? Has he mentioned this in any other posts? I was going by the assumption that he is working for an employer.


----------



## Jen519

stamang said:


> How do we know whether or not he is working? Has he mentioned this in any other posts? I was going by the assumption that he is working for an employer.


Yes, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-submitted-accountants-27.html#post8647153

He would need to be working to be on a 457 anyway, since it's a sponsored temporary worker visa.

I was going by the same assumption, but just because he has a job, it doesn't mean that employer will support a PR application, he may not even want to go down that route if it comes with conditions that restrict his options in the short-medium term (e.g. some employers will only offer it after a certain period or on condition that he keeps working for them for a certain period of time).

My point is that he didn't ask what his options were for PR from a 457, he asked if he should wait for a 189 invite or submit a 190 EOI to speed things up. I agree he should have included more info on his original post, but the only things relevant to that question are how quickly he needs a new visa and what state he is in.

This forum isn't supposed to replace people's own research and/or use of a migration agent. If you second guess everything people ask, you'd have to ask a million question before replying to anything in order to get the persons detailed history or every response would be pages long to cover off every possible option available to people.


----------



## Majid310

want to know about ssessment for accountant on the basis of B.com (2 years) from pakistan and i have studied all that subjects that cpa icaa and ipa have mentioned but still i want to confirm that my assessment is possible or cpa icaa will reject my qualification.


----------



## stamang

Majid310 said:


> want to know about ssessment for accountant on the basis of B.com (2 years) from pakistan and i have studied all that subjects that cpa icaa and ipa have mentioned but still i want to confirm that my assessment is possible or cpa icaa will reject my qualification.


Dude, unless you think people here are useless or that you need three to five people to confirm the same information, I don't understand why would you post the same thing again when I had already answered you and in as much detail as you needed. Here was your previous post and my answer. Nothing has changed since then and now, it is what it is! And to be very honest, I don't see you receiving an invitation this year anyways. They have neither started inviting 65 pointers not is DIBP looking interested to even clear backlog for 70s! With you assessment time, your english score result coming out and you lodging your application, there is every chance you will not make it for this year.

Originally Posted by Majid310 View Post
I want to know about assessment for accountant on the basis of B.com (2 years) from pakistan and i have studied all that subjects that cpa icaa and ipa have mentioned but still i want to confirm that my assessment is possible or cpa icaa will reject my qualification.
Just send it in man, as as that. As long as you have everything listed on your syllabus, you should be fine. Off late, I think their aim is to make money and nothing else. Three of us did our assessments recently and we are all foreign master degree holders, they assessed it as negative saying we need to complete Financial Accounting and Business Law. So just a heads up, even if you have completed Business Law back home, they will tell you that it does not include Corporate Law. And with Financial Accounting, they have merged Corporate Accounting and Accounting Theory with this course. Therefore, this will be assessed as negative too. Having said that, go for your assessment and see if I am proved wrong. Will be happy if they prove me wrong. 

Btw, think before migrating here. Its a tough market with every single person applying as an accountant, it is very hard to get a job. With about a year experience in Financial Services and mixed experiences of accounting, I am working at a retail store as a sales-person. So, don't go overboard with this, do as much research as you can before coming here unless you are happy working in either Hotel- dishwasher or chef at a maximum, a cleaner, or a house-keeper


----------



## ankit_smart

*Hunch*

Hi guys,

I was just looking at the numbers given by DIBP. I was working with them I found that
that in following pro-rata categories percentage that is exhausted till 6 Nov is coming out as below.
Software and Applications Programmers = 39%
ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 38%
Accountants + Auditor = 43%[{490(till oct) + 25 (6 Nov) + 1000 (auditor)/2525(accountant ceiling) +1000(auditor ceiling)}]

if again on 20 Nov the invites issued to accountant are 25 and rest of the categories get their normal invites, the total percentage will be:-

Software and Applications Programmers = 43%
ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 42%
Accountants + Auditor = 44%

So, I am wondering even on 20 November they will issue only 25 invites so that our percentage will be somewhat at par with the other pro-rata categories.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mlaurah

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just looking at the numbers given by DIBP. I was working with them I found that
> that in following pro-rata categories percentage that is exhausted till 6 Nov is coming out as below.
> Software and Applications Programmers = 39%
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 38%
> Accountants + Auditor = 43%[{490(till oct) + 25 (6 Nov) + 1000 (auditor)/2525(accountant ceiling) +1000(auditor ceiling)}]
> 
> if again on 20 Nov the invites issued to accountant are 25 and rest of the categories get their normal invites, the total percentage will be:-
> 
> Software and Applications Programmers = 43%
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 42%
> Accountants + Auditor = 44%
> 
> So, I am wondering even on 20 November they will issue only 25 invites so that our percentage will be somewhat at par with the other pro-rata categories.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I agree. Today, I started thinking the same. I guess they put together the occupation ceiling of both auditors + accountants and released just a few invitations in order to wait until the number of invitations already issued is equal or under the pro rata calculated in the current month.

In that case...they will released a similar number of invites in November, but this figure should be around 200 in December, and around 300 per month from January onwards. (FINGERS CROSSED!!!)

The number of invitations issued to Accountants + Auditor by the end of October (four months) was 1000 + 490 = 1490
And the pro rata would be: (2525 + 1000) / 12 * 4 = 1175

So...following this idea, in December the pro rata would be 1762,5 (6 months) and the number of invitations already sent 1540 (ESTIMATED, if we assume that in November they release 50 invites)...then...there would be about 222 invites (1762,5 - 1540)

=) I hope so


----------



## Jen519

ankit_smart said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was just looking at the numbers given by DIBP. I was working with them I found that
> that in following pro-rata categories percentage that is exhausted till 6 Nov is coming out as below.
> Software and Applications Programmers = 39%
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 38%
> Accountants + Auditor = 43%[{490(till oct) + 25 (6 Nov) + 1000 (auditor)/2525(accountant ceiling) +1000(auditor ceiling)}]
> 
> if again on 20 Nov the invites issued to accountant are 25 and rest of the categories get their normal invites, the total percentage will be:-
> 
> Software and Applications Programmers = 43%
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 42%
> Accountants + Auditor = 44%
> 
> So, I am wondering even on 20 November they will issue only 25 invites so that our percentage will be somewhat at par with the other pro-rata categories.
> 
> What do you guys think?


What figure are you using to get those percentages? According to the occupation ceilings site, figures are:
2613 Software and Applications Programmers = 1876/5364 = 35%
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 512/1536 = 33%
2211 Accountant = 490/2525 = 19%
2212 Auditor = 1000/1000 = 100%
2211 & 2212 = 1490/3525 = 42%

I don't think this includes the November figures yet (can't see these published on SkillSelect?), but the 2613 and 2611 percentage make sense if you consider that the end of October is four months into the programme year 4/12 - roughly 1/3rd invites sent.

Interesting idea though, if it tracks, it would mean DIBP should start issuing more invites in December (1490 per above + 100 invites estimate for Nov = 1540/3525 = 44%; 5/12 months = 42%), new invite level approx. 280 per month ((3525-1540)/7 months = 283). As mlaurah said above, probably be slightly more invites in December if they aimed to reach 50% by the end of month.

I'm curious as to why you think DIBP are lumping 2212 and 2211 together though, there is no evidence of them doing this for other closely related occupations?

It also seems really bizarre that they let auditor fill up with 60 point applicants, whilst there are 65 & 70 pointer accountants - surely it would have been better to put auditor into pro rata and issue more accountant invites? That would have meant they would have got the highest skilled in both occupations over the course of the year.

Not that anything DIBP has to make any kind of sense!


----------



## mlaurah

Jen519 said:


> What figure are you using to get those percentages? According to the occupation ceilings site, figures are:
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers = 1876/5364 = 35%
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 512/1536 = 33%
> 2211 Accountant = 490/2525 = 19%
> 2212 Auditor = 1000/1000 = 100%
> 2211 & 2212 = 1490/3525 = 42%
> 
> I don't think this includes the November figures yet (can't see these published on SkillSelect?), but the 2613 and 2611 percentage make sense if you consider that the end of October is four months into the programme year 4/12 - roughly 1/3rd invites sent.
> 
> Interesting idea though, if it tracks, it would mean DIBP should start issuing more invites in December (1490 per above + 100 invites estimate for Nov = 1540/3525 = 44%; 5/12 months = 42%), new invite level approx. 280 per month ((3525-1540)/7 months = 283). As mlaurah said above, probably be slightly more invites in December if they aimed to reach 50% by the end of month.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you think DIBP are lumping 2212 and 2211 together though, there is no evidence of them doing this for other closely related occupations?
> 
> It also seems really bizarre that they let auditor fill up with 60 point applicants, whilst there are 65 & 70 pointer accountants - surely it would have been better to put auditor into pro rata and issue more accountant invites? That would have meant they would have got the highest skilled in both occupations over the course of the year.
> 
> Not that anything DIBP has to make any kind of sense!


Definitely! it is senseless what they did with auditors...and now punishing all accountants. They should have put auditors in pro rata occupations since the very beginning. It's obvious that it is a closely related occupation and many accountants would be able to apply in that category. In fact, I was about to do that since I have worked as an external auditor. 

Anyway...it's just an assumption


----------



## Jen519

stamang said:


> Dude, unless you think people here are useless or that you need three to five people to confirm the same information, I don't understand why would you post the same thing again when I had already answered you and in as much detail as you needed. Here was your previous post and my answer. Nothing has changed since then and now, it is what it is! And to be very honest, I don't see you receiving an invitation this year anyways. They have neither started inviting 65 pointers not is DIBP looking interested to even clear backlog for 70s! With you assessment time, your english score result coming out and you lodging your application, there is every chance you will not make it for this year.
> 
> Originally Posted by Majid310 View Post
> I want to know about assessment for accountant on the basis of B.com (2 years) from pakistan and i have studied all that subjects that cpa icaa and ipa have mentioned but still i want to confirm that my assessment is possible or cpa icaa will reject my qualification.
> Just send it in man, as as that. As long as you have everything listed on your syllabus, you should be fine. Off late, I think their aim is to make money and nothing else. Three of us did our assessments recently and we are all foreign master degree holders, they assessed it as negative saying we need to complete Financial Accounting and Business Law. So just a heads up, even if you have completed Business Law back home, they will tell you that it does not include Corporate Law. And with Financial Accounting, they have merged Corporate Accounting and Accounting Theory with this course. Therefore, this will be assessed as negative too. Having said that, go for your assessment and see if I am proved wrong. Will be happy if they prove me wrong.
> 
> Btw, think before migrating here. Its a tough market with every single person applying as an accountant, it is very hard to get a job. With about a year experience in Financial Services and mixed experiences of accounting, I am working at a retail store as a sales-person. So, don't go overboard with this, do as much research as you can before coming here unless you are happy working in either Hotel- dishwasher or chef at a maximum, a cleaner, or a house-keeper


Stamang, I have been reading your posts with interest - it's clear that you are an active contributor and often have helpful advice and insights to offer.

However, some of your responses to people are seriously unnecessarily rude and it's really off-putting to people reading. We all get frustrated with some of the irritating posters who ask the same question over and over again, ask stupid questions, and/or ask questions without giving enough information.

However, please try and remember that for these threads to be successful people need to enjoy reading the discussion and feel comfortable to post their own messages - otherwise none of us would have any information to help us on our journey.

My advice would be if you don't have anything constructive to add, just don't reply; feel free to direct people to previous posts and responses but just do it without having a go at the person or perhaps by asking why they felt your response didn't answer the question - they might be feeling equally annoyed at you if they don't feel their question has been answered.

In this context, it seems to me like the original poster might be looking for another member with the same qualification to share their skills assessment experience and provide some reassurance, perhaps that is why he is posting the same question repeatedly and/or isn't satisfied with the response you originally gave (not that there was anything wrong with the first response, it just may not have been what he was looking for). He might not find anyone with the same qualification and have to "take the chance" anyway, but he definitely won't if he doesn't ask.


----------



## zzzzzz

Jen519 said:


> He would need to be working to be on a 457 anyway, since it's a sponsored temporary worker visa.
> 
> I was going by the same assumption, but just because he has a job, it doesn't mean that employer will support a PR application, he may not even want to go down that route if it comes with conditions that restrict his options in the short-medium term (e.g. some employers will only offer it after a certain period or on condition that he keeps working for them for a certain period of time).
> 
> My point is that he didn't ask what his options were for PR from a 457, he asked if he should wait for a 189 invite or submit a 190 EOI to speed things up. I agree he should have included more info on his original post, but the only things relevant to that question are how quickly he needs a new visa and what state he is in.
> 
> This forum isn't supposed to replace people's own research and/or use of a migration agent. If you second guess everything people ask, you'd have to ask a million question before replying to anything in order to get the persons detailed history or every response would be pages long to cover off every possible option available to people.


Anyone knows what the likelihood of getting PR via 457 transition stream is?
Is there any incentive or hindrance that encourages or discourages an employer to sponsor PR for their employees? I am interested in this visa stream


----------



## Jen519

mlaurah said:


> Definitely! it is senseless what they did with auditors...and now punishing all accountants. They should have put auditors in pro rata occupations since the very beginning. It's obvious that it is a closely related occupation and many accountants would be able to apply in that category. In fact, I was about to do that since I have worked as an external auditor.
> 
> Anyway...it's just an assumption


I like the assumption - gives 65 pointers hope that there might be a light at the end of the tunnel and we may start seeing invites in time for Xmas (or at least some progress on the 70 point backlog)!

That said, I'm trying not to get my hopes up and just maintain a "wait and see" attitude - I was really disappointed when I didn't get invited in September and again when the low levels of invites continued in October, so now just take each round as it comes.


----------



## Jen519

zzzzzz said:


> Anyone knows what the likelihood of getting PR via 457 transition stream is?
> Is there any incentive or hindrance that encourages or discourages an employer to sponsor PR for their employees? I am interested in this visa stream


You can find some info on transition from 457 via ENS here: Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)

There are other routes to PR from 457 so I'm sure you can find info on the other options.

The main thing with 457 is you need to have a job offer to get it - it's often used by companies in more remote areas or those looking for people with specialist knowledge or experience in a particular field.

In terms of incentives/hindrances from the employers perspective:
Hindrances: There is a nomination fee the employer has to pay and they have to justify to DIBP that the job can't be filled be a citizen/exist PR. They also need to prove that they are offering the same working conditions and market salary they would pay an Australian (to stop foreigners undercutting the local job market). There is also a risk that the individual can leave the job after getting PR status (see incentives below).

Incentives: I think the main incentive would be that the person would have been working for them for a few years on a 457 first, so that individual would be fully trained and the employer would like them and be happy with their work. They may also be able to contract the employer to continue to work for that company for X no of years after PR is received - I don't know for sure, but I assume this would be standard practice to mitigate the above risk.


I would consider carefully the pros/cons from your perspective as well though; one of my subordinates at work came here on a temporary 2 year work visa and then found she couldn't get sponsorship for permanent residency; she is pretty devastated that she has to go home in a few months after falling in love with the country and building a new life here.

Not an expert on this though - you might get more info by posting the question on a 457 thread if no one else can offer any further insights.


----------



## mlaurah

Jen519 said:


> I like the assumption - gives 65 pointers hope that there might be a light at the end of the tunnel and we may start seeing invites in time for Xmas (or at least some progress on the 70 point backlog)!
> 
> That said, I'm trying not to get my hopes up and just maintain a "wait and see" attitude - I was really disappointed when I didn't get invited in September and again when the low levels of invites continued in October, so now just take each round as it comes.


Yes, I know. Exactly the same as it happened to me.


----------



## Galaxy1

Dear All,

Please please let me know the documents required for submitting EOI.

Myself and my spouse got positive ACS and have PTE score report. These two docs are enough for submitting EOI or any other docs required ???

Thanks and Regards,
Galaxy1


----------



## mlaurah

Galaxy1 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please please let me know the documents required for submitting EOI.
> 
> Myself and my spouse got positive ACS and have PTE score report. These two docs are enough for submitting EOI or any other docs required ???
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Galaxy1


You don't have to upload any documents when submitting your EOI (just details about the points you are claiming), but it is advisable that you prepare them as it can take long

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
"To submit a complete expression of interest, you must have competent English language skills and a positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation (or Job Ready program, if applicable).
Your visa application is likely to require extensive supporting documents, as listed in the document checklist. Start compiling your documents early in the process, even before you submit your expression of interest."

You can see the document checklist here
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


----------



## Galaxy1

mlaurah said:


> You don't have to upload any documents when submitting your EOI (just details about the points you are claiming), but it is advisable that you prepare them as it can take long
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> "To submit a complete expression of interest, you must have competent English language skills and a positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation (or Job Ready program, if applicable).
> Your visa application is likely to require extensive supporting documents, as listed in the document checklist. Start compiling your documents early in the process, even before you submit your expression of interest."
> 
> You can see the document checklist here
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...endent-visa-(subclass-189)-document-checklist


Thank you very much for this information.


----------



## zzzzzz

Jen519 said:


> You can find some info on transition from 457 via ENS here: border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/186-]Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
> 
> There are other routes to PR from 457 so I'm sure you can find info on the other options.
> 
> The main thing with 457 is you need to have a job offer to get it - it's often used by companies in more remote areas or those looking for people with specialist knowledge or experience in a particular field.
> 
> In terms of incentives/hindrances from the employers perspective:
> Hindrances: There is a nomination fee the employer has to pay and they have to justify to DIBP that the job can't be filled be a citizen/exist PR. They also need to prove that they are offering the same working conditions and market salary they would pay an Australian (to stop foreigners undercutting the local job market). There is also a risk that the individual can leave the job after getting PR status (see incentives below).
> 
> Incentives: I think the main incentive would be that the person would have been working for them for a few years on a 457 first, so that individual would be fully trained and the employer would like them and be happy with their work. They may also be able to contract the employer to continue to work for that company for X no of years after PR is received - I don't know for sure, but I assume this would be standard practice to mitigate the above risk.
> 
> 
> I would consider carefully the pros/cons from your perspective as well though; one of my subordinates at work came here on a temporary 2 year work visa and then found she couldn't get sponsorship for permanent residency; she is pretty devastated that she has to go home in a few months after falling in love with the country and building a new life here.
> 
> Not an expert on this though - you might get more info by posting the question on a 457 thread if no one else can offer any further insights.


Thanks for the info mate. I am sorry for discussing off-topic here but it is pretty hard to get some info on the 457 thread as it does not draw too much attention. 

I have looked at the immi website and it seems to me that the requirements for employers are pretty much the same under visa 457 and 186 (pls correct me if i am mistaken). Does that mean as long as you are granted visa 457, it is more often than not that you will get PR 186. Because enployers who are eligible to sponsor 457 will usually be eligible to sponsor 186 also. And about the fee I think that employees are usually willing to pay for it so employers should not be worry about that. 

It is disappointed for your subordinate but is it common or not to get PR sponsorship rejected by the employers after 457? Any ideas :confused2:

Thank you guys


----------



## ankit_smart

Jen519 said:


> What figure are you using to get those percentages? According to the occupation ceilings site, figures are:
> 2613 Software and Applications Programmers = 1876/5364 = 35%
> 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts = 512/1536 = 33%
> 2211 Accountant = 490/2525 = 19%
> 2212 Auditor = 1000/1000 = 100%
> 2211 & 2212 = 1490/3525 = 42%
> 
> I don't think this includes the November figures yet (can't see these published on SkillSelect?), but the 2613 and 2611 percentage make sense if you consider that the end of October is four months into the programme year 4/12 - roughly 1/3rd invites sent.
> 
> Interesting idea though, if it tracks, it would mean DIBP should start issuing more invites in December (1490 per above + 100 invites estimate for Nov = 1540/3525 = 44%; 5/12 months = 42%), new invite level approx. 280 per month ((3525-1540)/7 months = 283). As mlaurah said above, probably be slightly more invites in December if they aimed to reach 50% by the end of month.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you think DIBP are lumping 2212 and 2211 together though, there is no evidence of them doing this for other closely related occupations?
> 
> It also seems really bizarre that they let auditor fill up with 60 point applicants, whilst there are 65 & 70 pointer accountants - surely it would have been better to put auditor into pro rata and issue more accountant invites? That would have meant they would have got the highest skilled in both occupations over the course of the year.
> 
> Not that anything DIBP has to make any kind of sense!


Well I have all list of result of all previous rounds from September, so I added a rough estimate based on those number for the month of November 6 to know where we stand tentatively.


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Hi All
I am new to this forum. I just wanted to check that if you update your EOI does it effect your chances of being invited... I mean is there some kind of FIFO method used while deciding between two candidates with equal scores?
Also when you claim experience points can you club accounting and auditing work experience as relevant experience for 221111??
Any inputs will be appreciated!!
Cheers


----------



## mlaurah

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this forum. I just wanted to check that if you update your EOI does it effect your chances of being invited... I mean is there some kind of FIFO method used while deciding between two candidates with equal scores?
> Also when you claim experience points can you club accounting and auditing work experience as relevant experience for 221111??
> Any inputs will be appreciated!!
> Cheers


When candidates have equal scores, those who applied first are higher in the ranking. The date of effect is the date when one reaches that score. For instance, if you take the IELTS and have a higher band, you have to update your EOI and that will be your new date of effect.

Regarding experience...I think it depends on what the assessment authority says. I worked as an External Auditor for an small accounting company, so I performed some tasks which match 221111 ANZSCO code. My payslips and reference letter indicate that my position was "Auditor"; but in the reference letter, my employer detailed all those duties. I asked to be assessed as a General Accountant, and my assessment says:

_The following claims of skilled employment equate to work at an appropriately skilled level as an Accountant (General):
Job Title Employer Address From To
Self-Employed Self-Employed XXXX XXXX XXXX
External Auditor XXXX XXXX XXXX XXXX
This assessment is based on the following items of evidence and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made:
 Work references
 Payslips
 Statutory declaration
 Practising certificate
This letter of assessment should be included when you lodge your application for skilled migration with the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection. Please note that the assessment outcome does not imply that your application to migrate will be successful, nor does it guarantee that points will be awarded under the skilled migration points test. Decisions regarding skilled migration are the responsibility of the Department of Immigration and Border Protection._

I hope this is clear enough 
If I'm invited, I'll be able to let you know what DIBP judges about my experience...


----------



## dennisec

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this forum. I just wanted to check that if you update your EOI does it effect your chances of being invited... I mean is there some kind of FIFO method used while deciding between two candidates with equal scores?
> Also when you claim experience points can you club accounting and auditing work experience as relevant experience for 221111??
> Any inputs will be appreciated!!
> Cheers


If you update your EOI and qualify for a different amount of points from the previous version, the Date of effect would change to the date that you update it, which would push you back in the queue along with the other people who also have your new score, even if your old EOI was 6 months prior, you lose that place in the queue.

Having said that, it's better to update it if you can get higher points as you would receive higher priority than people with lower points, even if the 'lower pointer' submitted his EOI a year ago.


----------



## Gshone

Hi im new to the forum

I really don't understand the difference beetween subclass 489 and 190 ? 

I have 7 each in PTE = 10
Age = 30
Bachelors in ACCOUNTING = 15+5 =20
So for NSW what should i apply 489 or 190...? ? ?
Can someone please help me.


----------



## liloreokid

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this forum. I just wanted to check that if you update your EOI does it effect your chances of being invited... I mean is there some kind of FIFO method used while deciding between two candidates with equal scores?
> Also when you claim experience points can you club accounting and auditing work experience as relevant experience for 221111??
> Any inputs will be appreciated!!
> Cheers


FYI, my claims of skilled employment for 221111 was assessed as adequate by CPA Australia even though I only have 4 years of External Audit experience with a big 4. Therefore I believe that you can claim 221111 experience points from auditing work.


----------



## mlaurah

liloreokid said:


> FYI, my claims of skilled employment for 221111 was assessed as adequate by CPA Australia even though I only have 4 years of External Audit experience with a big 4. Therefore I believe that you can claim 221111 experience points from auditing work.


That's great to know! thank you very much!


----------



## ankit_smart

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hi All
> I am new to this forum. I just wanted to check that if you update your EOI does it effect your chances of being invited... I mean is there some kind of FIFO method used while deciding between two candidates with equal scores?
> Also when you claim experience points can you club accounting and auditing work experience as relevant experience for 221111??
> Any inputs will be appreciated!!
> Cheers


I also have 1.5 years of auditing experience which I have got assessed in accounting general.


----------



## missmeow

Guys, I lodged EOI on 29th Aug. 60 points. How is the invitation going? I know a new round invitation is coming up next Friday 20th Nov. Would you reckon the cut off points would still keep as high as 70 points? The struggle is real


----------



## liloreokid

missmeow said:


> Guys, I lodged EOI on 29th Aug. 60 points. How is the invitation going? I know a new round invitation is coming up next Friday 20th Nov. Would you reckon the cut off points would still keep as high as 70 points? The struggle is real


I am extremely doubtful that we will see any 60 pointers being invited soon. You should try to boost your points. Maybe in English.


----------



## missmeow

liloreokid said:


> I am extremely doubtful that we will see any 60 pointers being invited soon. You should try to boost your points. Maybe in English.


Hey thank you for your advice. How can I achieve full marks in PTE? jUST LIKE YOU.
Any suggestion ?


----------



## ankit_smart

missmeow said:


> Hey thank you for your advice. How can I achieve full marks in PTE? jUST LIKE YOU.
> Any suggestion ?


Check pte academic thread in expat only.


Using mobile cannot send you link


----------



## GDAWG

Hope I get invited before 31 December my visa runs out end of December


----------



## ankit_smart

GDAWG said:


> Hope I get invited before 31 December my visa runs out end of December


Let's see..
Any idea how much list got cleared?


----------



## GDAWG

ankit_smart said:


> Let's see..
> Any idea how much list got cleared?



I'm hoping till the 5th but can't tell cuz we don't have anyone on our list from 1 Sep till 5th


----------



## liloreokid

missmeow said:


> Hey thank you for your advice. How can I achieve full marks in PTE? jUST LIKE YOU.
> Any suggestion ?


If you're in Melbourne, you might be able to get some tutoring in PTE. I couldn't even find the official guide book for sale here in KL and I didn't have time to order it as I basically registered and took the test in 1 week. I bought the gold package online which comes with 2 scored tests and some practice questions and practiced everything in that package.

Sorry I can't offer more advice, as I said I basically rushed into it and I definitely didn't expect these scores.

There's lots of info in the PTE thread that Ankit shared earlier. I will say that generally, PTE Academic appears to be fairer than IELTS as it is marked first by computers.


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## aspiring_aussie

Hey thanks for your reply...
By the way how long did CPA took to do your experience assessment, I submitted mine 10 days ago still no reply!!


----------



## jamievdw

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey thanks for your reply...
> By the way how long did CPA took to do your experience assessment, I submitted mine 10 days ago still no reply!!


Mine took 4 days in August this year. But seems like everthing is taking a bit longer now...


----------



## liloreokid

aspiring_aussie said:


> Hey thanks for your reply...
> By the way how long did CPA took to do your experience assessment, I submitted mine 10 days ago still no reply!!


It took me 12 days from uploading my documents to receiving the assessment.


----------



## mlaurah

liloreokid said:


> It took me 12 days from uploading my documents to receiving the assessment.


I guess it depends on the quantity of documents they have to review. In my case, apart from my degree (which means, lots of translated documents + originals), I asked them to assess 6 year experience (more and more documents). I lodged my application on 3 August 2015 and I got the results on 19 August.


----------



## mlaurah

Hi all
I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.

"Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."

Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


----------



## liloreokid

mlaurah said:


> I guess it depends on the quantity of documents they have to review. In my case, apart from my degree (which means, lots of translated documents + originals), I asked them to assess 6 year experience (more and more documents). I lodged my application on 3 August 2015 and I got the results on 19 August.


That's not too different from the time they took to assess my application. I also got them to assess my employment claims of 4 years but since I've only worked for this one firm for 4 years there weren't too many documents involved. I guess having an Australian degree helped too as the documents were already in English.


----------



## liloreokid

mlaurah said:


> Hi all
> I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.
> 
> "Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


I've been reading up on this in the state jumping thread.. it appears that they can't do anything to stop you from moving to another state but you may have trouble when applying for citizenship. Then again there are stories of people who have never even stepped foot into their sponsoring state and still got citizenship so...


----------



## mlaurah

liloreokid said:


> I've been reading up on this in the state jumping thread.. it appears that they can't do anything to stop you from moving to another state but you may have trouble when applying for citizenship. Then again there are stories of people who have never even stepped foot into their sponsoring state and still got citizenship so...


Ok. Thank you very much! I'm reading and reading and reading about that. it's a really difficult decision as I'm already in Perth and I have everything here. I wouldn't like to move very soon...but I'll consider it if I get this visa. My current visa will expiry by the end of January and I'm still not sure if I'll get an invite for a 189 before that date.


----------



## Makybe Diva

mlaurah said:


> Hi all
> I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.
> 
> "Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


Congratulations - I did too and am also going to take it
The term commit suggests more of a moral obligation however I guess it depends on your options. If you have no others - take it


----------



## GDAWG

found another 75 pointer on Poms LOL
this is fun. keeps me occupied at work


----------



## jamievdw

mlaurah said:


> Hi all
> I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.
> 
> "Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


Congrats! Is this the nomination or SkillSelect invitation? I received a nomination on 29 October and accepted, now waiting for my invitation to come through (can take up to 12 weeks, but hopefully sooner)...

Still in the 189 queue, but if I get a 190 invite I am going to lodge my visa.


----------



## mlaurah

jamievdw said:


> Congrats! Is this the nomination or SkillSelect invitation? I received a nomination on 29 October and accepted, now waiting for my invitation to come through (can take up to 12 weeks, but hopefully sooner)...
> 
> Still in the 189 queue, but if I get a 190 invite I am going to lodge my visa.


Just the nomination...and still thinking what to do


----------



## jamievdw

mlaurah said:


> Just the nomination...and still thinking what to do


It is a tough decision, but at least by receiving a 190 nomination we have 1 foot in the door...

We are planning on going to Sydney anyway, so not too bad having a "2 year obligation" to work and live there.

I am just going to wait and see if I get an invite next Friday or the first round in December for the 189.

Started this process in May this year, so starting to get impatient.


----------



## liloreokid

mlaurah said:


> Just the nomination...and still thinking what to do


Getting the nomination would definitely boost your points and chances to get an invite, but just speaking for myself.. I would prefer not to go against NSW's expectations, they expect you to work in NSW for at least 2 years. I would much prefer Perth as well as I have family there, but I've resigned myself to go to Sydney if I get the 190 invitation.

Note that not staying in NSW will not affect your PR in any way but it may have ramifications in the future, who knows?

I got the invitation to apply for the nomination on October 29th as well but I only applied for it on the 6th, after seeing that I didn't get invited for the 189.


----------



## Victoryvn

mlaurah said:


> Hi all
> I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.
> 
> "Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


Congrats, may I ask for your points breakdown ? Thanks


----------



## mlaurah

Victoryvn said:


> Congrats, may I ask for your points breakdown ? Thanks


Thanks!  Sure...

VISA 190 (any state) - Date of Effect 20/08/2015 13:02:22
- Age 25 - 32: 30 points
- English Language: 10 points (IELTS band 7)
- Education: 15 points (Bachelor Degree)
- State/Territory Nomination: 5 points
- Years of experience in Nominated Occupation: 10 points (6 years overseas)
TOTAL 70

I also applied for 189 in the same EOI with 65 points


----------



## zzzzzz

zzzzzz said:


> Thanks for the info mate. I am sorry for discussing off-topic here but it is pretty hard to get some info on the 457 thread as it does not draw too much attention.
> 
> I have looked at the immi website and it seems to me that the requirements for employers are pretty much the same under visa 457 and 186 (pls correct me if i am mistaken). Does that mean as long as you are granted visa 457, it is more often than not that you will get PR 186. Because enployers who are eligible to sponsor 457 will usually be eligible to sponsor 186 also. And about the fee I think that employees are usually willing to pay for it so employers should not be worry about that.
> 
> It is disappointed for your subordinate but is it common or not to get PR sponsorship rejected by the employers after 457? Any ideas :confused2:
> 
> Thank you guys


Any help?


----------



## manthan29

Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination today...





Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant 
Age - 25 (30 Points)
PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts


----------



## cheeconay

manthan29 said:


> Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation Code - 221111 General Accountant
> Age - 25 (30 Points)
> PTE - Sat exam 20.10.15 | Result 21.08.15 (86 79 90 80 - 20 Points)
> CPA Skills Assessment - Positive Result 21.08.15 - 15 Points)
> EOI submitted - 189 | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65pts
> EOI submitted - 190 | 21.08.15 | DIPB - 55 + 5pts|and update after receiving PTE scores | 21.10.15 | DIPB - 65 + 5pts



Congrats! It only took you half a month to get the invitation!


----------



## manthan29

cheeconay said:


> Congrats! It only took you half a month to get the invitation!


Thanks. Now have to wait for the invitation...


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Congrats! Is this the nomination or SkillSelect invitation? I received a nomination on 29 October and accepted, now waiting for my invitation to come through (can take up to 12 weeks, but hopefully sooner)...
> 
> Still in the 189 queue, but if I get a 190 invite I am going to lodge my visa.


Hey, Any news from your agent on when you will get the invite?


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Hey, Any news from your agent on when you will get the invite?


In September my agent had a case where the client received an invite only 3 days after accepting the nomination. 

Mine has been 2 weeks now and still waiting... :juggle: It seems that all processes are taking a bit longer now than usual - probably because the end of the year is approaching...

Every morning I wake up and check my emails hoping to have some good news!

All my documents are ready so as soon as I receive the invite via SkillSelect, I will lodge my visa application.

Will let you all know as soon as I receive it...


----------



## stamang

Hello Fellas,

Just received my NSW invitation. I lodged my application with 65 points and got it today. I am accepting this with both hands, lol. I have no issues wasting 300 bucks. If the state is quicker and I receive my nomination before 189 shows any progress, I will go ahead with the state. If not, I wil go on with 190. Just depends whichever is faster. 

Just so that this helps you folks, it took NSW a couple days more than a month to send an invite. So, hold tight 65 pointers, you will get it soon. Not all hope lost for 60 as well. Like I said earlier, DIBP is only scaring you fellas. However, if you can, try to up your scores to at least a 65. Just an advice!


----------



## Jen519

mlaurah said:


> Hi all
> I got an invitation from NSW today and I think I'll take it.
> 
> "Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa."
> 
> Is this just a "moral" obligation...?


Hi all,

I've seen this question come up on another thread and seen people saying this is a moral obligation and could be ignored.

Whilst it is not illegal in the sense that you could be arrested/prosecuted, it IS a CONDITION of your visa - DIBP are entitled to *revoke* your visa if you do not comply with ANY of the conditions and you can be deported. The reality may be that they do not enforce this in practice, but as another poster mentioned, failure to comply with visa conditions will make it harder to get PR/citizenship and/or obtain further visas down the road.

My advice to anyone considering the 190 option is to approach this on the basis that you MUST spend two years in the state sponsoring you. This might not be exactly where you want to be but what is two years if it gives you PR so you can spend the rest of your life living anywhere in Australia?!

It's my opinion that no one on these forums should be advising people to breach visa conditions.


----------



## Jen519

stamang said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> Just received my NSW invitation. I lodged my application with 65 points and got it today. I am accepting this with both hands, lol. I have no issues wasting 300 bucks. If the state is quicker and I receive my nomination before 189 shows any progress, I will go ahead with the state. If not, I wil go on with 190. Just depends whichever is faster.
> 
> Just so that this helps you folks, it took NSW a couple days more than a month to send an invite. So, hold tight 65 pointers, you will get it soon. Not all hope lost for 60 as well. Like I said earlier, DIBP is only scaring you fellas. However, if you can, try to up your scores to at least a 65. Just an advice!


Congrats on SS! Keep us updated with the process and how you get on going down this route - I'm sure a lot of 60 pointers will be interested.


----------



## Jen519

zzzzzz said:


> Thanks for the info mate. I am sorry for discussing off-topic here but it is pretty hard to get some info on the 457 thread as it does not draw too much attention.
> 
> I have looked at the immi website and it seems to me that the requirements for employers are pretty much the same under visa 457 and 186 (pls correct me if i am mistaken). Does that mean as long as you are granted visa 457, it is more often than not that you will get PR 186. Because enployers who are eligible to sponsor 457 will usually be eligible to sponsor 186 also. And about the fee I think that employees are usually willing to pay for it so employers should not be worry about that.
> 
> It is disappointed for your subordinate but is it common or not to get PR sponsorship rejected by the employers after 457? Any ideas :confused2:
> 
> Thank you guys


Hi,

Sorry for the delay replying - quite a hectic week!

The requirements are basically the same as 457 and 186 are the same except one is temp and the other is perm, for 457 to 186 transition there are certain requirements (training, same job etc.)that must have been met under 457 to progress to 186 (or exemptions from the requirements need to be obtained).

Can't comment on how common it is - there are more hoops to jump through and it is more expensive from the employers perspective on the 186 so I think a lot would come down to the individual. Additionally companies really only have so many chances to do it and tend to reserve them for more senior positions (i.e. practically speaking DIBP would not let them employ their whole workforce like this unless there is a particular skill set they cannot get from locals) - this was the case for my subordinate, she is a fantastic employee but ultimately too junior to justify sponsorship. It would be much easier to get sponsorship as a CFO than as a management accountant for example.

Also remember the occupation still needs to be listed on the CSOL to get 457/186; whilst this is not an issue now for 457, there is no guarantee that Accountant will still be on the list in a few years time when you are trying to get 186.

Personally, unless it was done via an intercompany transfer (e.g. existing employer wanted me to work for them overseas), I wouldn't go down this route unless there were no other options available. I would prioritise 189 and 190 over this as you aren't reliant on an individual employer.

What is your 189 points score? Do you have any options to boost it?


----------



## Victoryvn

stamang said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> Just received my NSW invitation. I lodged my application with 65 points and got it today. I am accepting this with both hands, lol. I have no issues wasting 300 bucks. If the state is quicker and I receive my nomination before 189 shows any progress, I will go ahead with the state. If not, I wil go on with 190. Just depends whichever is faster.
> 
> Just so that this helps you folks, it took NSW a couple days more than a month to send an invite. So, hold tight 65 pointers, you will get it soon. Not all hope lost for 60 as well. Like I said earlier, DIBP is only scaring you fellas. However, if you can, try to up your scores to at least a 65. Just an advice!


Congratulations! Finger crossed for visa granted soon 
So you lodged your your EOI with 65 points (was it with or without SS) ? I also lodged my EOI with 65 points including SS since August and eagerly awaiting for invitation. Cheers


----------



## mlaurah

Jen519 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've seen this question come up on another thread and seen people saying this is a moral obligation and could be ignored.
> 
> Whilst it is not illegal in the sense that you could be arrested/prosecuted, it IS a CONDITION of your visa - DIBP are entitled to *revoke* your visa if you do not comply with ANY of the conditions and you can be deported. The reality may be that they do not enforce this in practice, but as another poster mentioned, failure to comply with visa conditions will make it harder to get PR/citizenship and/or obtain further visas down the road.
> 
> My advice to anyone considering the 190 option is to approach this on the basis that you MUST spend two years in the state sponsoring you. This might not be exactly where you want to be but what is two years if it gives you PR so you can spend the rest of your life living anywhere in Australia?!
> 
> It's my opinion that no one on these forums should be advising people to breach visa conditions.


Thank you very much Jen! yes, you are absolutely right. I agree about not breaching visa conditions, and of course not advising people to do it. I come from a country where it is almost normal to break the law, and I'm looking for a change...so I have to start respecting their rules. 
Many people (including two migration advisors!!!) told me that they cannot force me to live in the state which is sponsoring me and I know quite a few people who didn't respect that condition. There my confusion.
I investigated different areas in NSW because I don't like Sydney. I know two years living in NSW it is not a burden! and I don't have children or something to worry about...but I don't feel I will be able to start everything again. Anyway, I'll wait a bit more.
Many thanks again for all your contributions!


----------



## Sabb

stamang said:


> Hello Fellas,
> 
> Just received my NSW invitation. I lodged my application with 65 points and got it today. I am accepting this with both hands, lol. I have no issues wasting 300 bucks. If the state is quicker and I receive my nomination before 189 shows any progress, I will go ahead with the state. If not, I wil go on with 190. Just depends whichever is faster.
> 
> Just so that this helps you folks, it took NSW a couple days more than a month to send an invite. So, hold tight 65 pointers, you will get it soon. Not all hope lost for 60 as well. Like I said earlier, DIBP is only scaring you fellas. However, if you can, try to up your scores to at least a 65. Just an advice!


Hey buddy congrats for the invitation!
Can you please clear your points breakdown so that we can have some idea: 
Is it 60+5 SS
or 65+5 SS??

Thanks!


----------



## Sabb

Hi friends,

I have a query. 
I have applied for 189 (60 points) and 190 (60+5) in taxation accountant category on 24th Aug 2015 and now I'm planning to apply in external auditor category too for NSW with 60+5 points, just to increase my chances. Is it possible to get second skill assessment from ICAA and both assessments be still valid or my first assessment will be cancelled?? 

Thanks!


----------



## stamang

Hey guys,

Thanks for the well wishes. For everyone that wanted to know my points breakdown- I applied with 65 without SS. I think NSW is inviting 65 pointers now. So, 60s can hold in tight as well.


----------



## riyansydney

I applied in 65+5=70 at 13 oct for nsw. Someone applied at 21/10/2015 got nomination before me? What the hell is this nsw


----------



## stamang

riyansydney said:


> I applied in 65+5=70 at 13 oct for nsw. Someone applied at 21/10/2015 got nomination before me? What the hell is this nsw


Hey buds,

I am sorry to hear that. Just a FYI, NSW's invitation does not go by points like 189. Yes, if they have two people with the same cutoff, the one who applied earlier would get it. When I read the forum, I saw that someone with a 70 pointer got it, i.e. 70+5 with SS, and checked my email accordingly. The email said that it was sent at like 10 in the morning but I did not receive the email until late last night. Check your spam as well, there could be an email in there. If not, do not worry, you will receive it soon, at least that is what I can tell you from my own experience.


----------



## stamang

Sabb said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a query.
> I have applied for 189 (60 points) and 190 (60+5) in taxation accountant category on 24th Aug 2015 and now I'm planning to apply in external auditor category too for NSW with 60+5 points, just to increase my chances. Is it possible to get second skill assessment from ICAA and both assessments be still valid or my first assessment will be cancelled??
> 
> Thanks!


No, both the assessment would be valid. ICAA does something called a Review. You need to pay 150 I guess and you can have a second letter issued. However, if this was CPA, you would have to forfeit the first one. Do give ICAA a call but I am pretty sure both would be valid. This is what I was told when I called them,


----------



## Abhishu

Hi, 
My score is 60 with state sponsorship (NSW) for system analyst .
I have submitted my EOI on 11 nov 2015.
Any idea when I it can move further.


----------



## Jen519

stamang said:


> Hey buds,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that. Just a FYI, NSW's invitation does not go by points like 189. Yes, if they have two people with the same cutoff, the one who applied earlier would get it. When I read the forum, I saw that someone with a 70 pointer got it, i.e. 70+5 with SS, and checked my email accordingly. The email said that it was sent at like 10 in the morning but I did not receive the email until late last night. Check your spam as well, there could be an email in there. If not, do not worry, you will receive it soon, at least that is what I can tell you from my own experience.


I've read on other threads that NSW uses English scores as a tie breaker instead of date, this might also explain why people with later dates are getting invites sooner.


----------



## Jen519

Abhishu said:


> Hi,
> My score is 60 with state sponsorship (NSW) for system analyst .
> I have submitted my EOI on 11 nov 2015.
> Any idea when I it can move further.


Occupation code 2611? Sorry bro, this thread is for Accountant (2211) - you should post on a visa 190 or 2611 forum.

You can also post to the general thread for people waiting for invites: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eagerly-awaiting-november-2015-round-112.html

These guys are tracking 2611 pretty closely.


----------



## kash123

hii when u r expecting to get initation for nsw 190 with 70 point


----------



## Grewal_1

Anyone knows about what is going on with the 190 for NSW. I have applied on 18/09/15 with 70 points (general accountant), but have not yet received any invite or email from authorities.  
I just get to know that for SS they consider english score for offering invites with equal points.correct me if I am wrong.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mlaurah

Grewal_1 said:


> Anyone knows about what is going on with the 190 for NSW. I have applied on 18/09/15 with 70 points (general accountant), but have not yet received any invite or email from authorities.
> I just get to know that for SS they consider english score for offering invites with equal points.correct me if I am wrong.:fingerscrossed:


Wow...that's weird...definitely, NSW uses a sort of filter. But I'm not too sure about English scores, given that all Accountants have reached at least IELTS band 7 (or equivalent) in order to get our skills assessments. Maybe it has to do with experience...many states ask for at least 3 years.
I received the invitation last Friday. I applied on 20 August (65+5) and selected "any state" (not even NSW exclusively!!). My English scores are the minimum required (in fact, a bit more...7.5 overall) and I have 6 years experience.
I would be great to know how it works.


----------



## Mujju

Good morning guys..
Just want to know will there be invitation rounds in December as well?


----------



## jamievdw

Mujju said:


> Good morning guys..
> Just want to know will there be invitation rounds in December as well?


They haven't officially given the December dates but they seem to be bi-weekly, so I assume they will be 4 December & 18 December.


----------



## Mujju

Thank you for replying


----------



## Crazy student

stamang said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes. For everyone that wanted to know my points breakdown- I applied with 65 without SS. I think NSW is inviting 65 pointers now. So, 60s can hold in tight as well.


Hi i am new here n read all thread this morning. I am happy that got invitation. Could you please break down your points so it would be clear if nsw giving priority to english and experience. Thanks student


----------



## Crazy student

riyansydney said:


> ankit_smart said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really quite here, so I am posting the list before the Invites are being rolled out and hopefully you guys will kick in soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, this is the list Last final time before the invites are rolled out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold tight it is going to be hell of a ride!!
> 
> EOI	Date
> 75	29/10/2015	The Paki
> 
> 70	27/08/2015	Kuwind
> 70	28/08/2015	LEW
> 70	30/08/2015	Jolenew
> 70	31/08/2015	AusLet
> 70	06/09/2015	Tired
> 70	10/09/2015	palducente
> 70	11/09/2015	dennisec
> 70	13/09/2015	mgreaves
> 70	17/09/2015	jamievdw
> 70	18/09/2015	GDAWG
> 70	25/09/2015	xiaoh2
> 70	01/10/2015	swtpm15
> 70	04/10/2015	liloreokid
> 70	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 70	21/10/2015	ankit_smart
> 70	26/10/2015	Saboor26
> 
> 65	23/07/2015	MSN
> 65	24/07/2015	Zee147
> 65	31/07/2015	Abali786
> 65	04/08/2015	mujju
> 65	07/08/2015	sgamba
> 65	15/08/2015	sm8764
> 65	20/08/2015	mlaurah
> 65	21/08/2015	Grewal_1
> 65	21/08/2015	saeed1992
> 65	23/08/2015	Jacqueline888
> 65	01/09/2015	Sydney2015
> 65	02/09/2015	NikiMohan
> 65	02/09/2015	chanpanhatak
> 65	18/09/2015	omarfrq
> 65	19/09/2015	Shahood
> 65	05/10/2015	rameshkumar
> 65	08/10/2015	stamang
> 65	13/10/2015	Hannah25
> 65	14/10/2015	samuelokwu
> 65	21/10/2015	manthan29
> 
> 60	24/03/2015	pdefreit
> 60	31/03/2015	maximus86
> 60	09/04/2015	Aimee31
> 60	27/04/2015	Victoryvn
> 60	08/05/2015	sakaur09
> 60	11/05/2015	tikky72
> 60	15/05/2015	Makapaka
> 60	19/05/2015	sami979
> 60	23/05/2015	Mohammad Rizwaan
> 60	02/06/2015	mpat01
> 60	02/07/2015	andeealv
> 60	21/09/2015	Khan Ahmad
> 60	01/10/2015	Bhupender
> 60	15/10/2015	eminemkh
> 
> 
> 
> Add me in the list Please.
> 
> 221111 65 points 13/10/2015
Click to expand...

Add me in the list please
221111 65 30/10/2015


----------



## dennisec

Received the 190 invitation today


----------



## Crazy student

dennisec said:


> Received the 190 invitation today


Congratulations man happy for you


----------



## jamievdw

dennisec said:


> Received the 190 invitation today


Is the SkillSelect invitation, after accepting your nomination?


----------



## jamievdw

Crazy student said:


> Congratulations man happy for you


Congrats!

Is this the SkillSelect invitation, after accepting the nomination and making payment? I seem to recall that you received your nomination around the same time as me?

I am waiting to hear from my agent - hopefully she has good news for me too! :fingerscrossed:

Are you going to lodge your visa now, or still wait in the queue for the 189?


----------



## mlaurah

Hi Guys! SkillSelect updated to 6 November
Cut off date 31 August 2015 12.43 pm (70 points)
Occupation ceiling: 515, so there were 25 invitations in this round
No surprises for me...


----------



## mlaurah

Crazy student said:


> Add me in the list please
> 221111 65 30/10/2015


The list is in Google docs now
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...B0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/edit#gid=495164350


----------



## Tired

Hello Guys,

the result is out .. cut off is 31st august 12pm.. it only moved less than 5 days. I have no hope now .. My eoi date is 6th sep.. wont get it i think... they picked 25 again. We can clearly see that number of 70 point eois are increasing with every round and the cut off days gap is becoming shorter and shorter.. My visa expires on 30th..no options left


----------



## Abhishu

Point 60
Visa 190
New South Wales
System analyst 
EOI submitted -15th November 

Please let me help to understand when application can have some hope.


----------



## liloreokid

Abhishu said:


> Point 60
> Visa 190
> New South Wales
> System analyst
> EOI submitted -15th November
> 
> Please let me help to understand when application can have some hope.


You are barking up the wrong tree, friend. We are all accountants here. I personally have no idea what the situation is for a Systems Analyst applying for 190.

Why not go to the NSW 190 thread?


----------



## manthan29

dennisec said:


> Received the 190 invitation today


On what date did you accept your Nomination for invitation?


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is this the SkillSelect invitation, after accepting the nomination and making payment? I seem to recall that you received your nomination around the same time as me?
> 
> I am waiting to hear from my agent - hopefully she has good news for me too! :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Are you going to lodge your visa now, or still wait in the queue for the 189?


Hi Jamie,

When did you apply for your EOI for 190 and when did you receive and accept your nomination for invitation?


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> jamievdw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Is this the SkillSelect invitation, after accepting the nomination and making payment? I seem to recall that you received your nomination around the same time as me?
> 
> I am waiting to hear from my agent - hopefully she has good news for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to lodge your visa now, or still wait in the queue for the 189?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jamie,
> 
> When did you apply for your EOI for 190 and when did you receive and accept your nomination for invitation?
Click to expand...

Submitted 190 EOI on 12 Oct with 75 points and received a "Nomination" from NSW on the 29 Oct and accepted and paid my $300 on the same day...

Just waiting for the SkillSelect invitation now...


----------



## dennisec

jamievdw said:


> Is the SkillSelect invitation, after accepting your nomination?


Yup, actual invitation, already got the nomination


----------



## dennisec

Tired said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> the result is out .. cut off is 31st august 12pm.. it only moved less than 5 days. I have no hope now .. My eoi date is 6th sep.. wont get it i think... they picked 25 again. We can clearly see that number of 70 point eois are increasing with every round and the cut off days gap is becoming shorter and shorter.. My visa expires on 30th..no options left


It's so incredibly slow.. My 189 is on the 11sep, still giving it a shot this Thursday, if not I'll probably go for the 190.

Wonder if the 60 day period includes time for the medical and police checks.


----------



## AtifMalik

DIBP invited recommendations for the SOL of 2016-17 with last to be submitted by 13 November 2015, Does anyone have any idea about what recommendations were shared by CPA/ICAA etc? That will give a fair idea of the profession's fate in next financial year on SOL.


----------



## jamievdw

dennisec said:


> Yup, actual invitation, already got the nomination


Congrats! That is awesome!!


----------



## jamievdw

AtifMalik said:


> DIBP invited recommendations for the SOL of 2016-17 with last to be submitted by 13 November 2015, Does anyone have any idea about what recommendations were shared by CPA/ICAA etc? That will give a fair idea of the profession's fate in next financial year on SOL.


No idea! But I definitely think that Accountants are at high risk of being removed...


----------



## RIDA

I hope they will sort it out in the start of the next year


----------



## hungvn89

Data on 6 Nov round was just released on SkillSelect 6 November 2015 Round Results
The queue only moved by 5 days (26 Aug to 31 Aug) & the point score remained at 70. However, total 189 invitations sent out per round increased by 150 (1,000 to 1,150).


----------



## RIDA

Alarming sign for 60 pointers as it's just moved up to five days with 70s


----------



## stamang

Crazy student said:


> Hi i am new here n read all thread this morning. I am happy that got invitation. Could you please break down your points so it would be clear if nsw giving priority to english and experience. Thanks student


I have earlier done that but here you go again: Age- 30, PTE Academic- 20 R-82, Everthing else- 90, Positive Skill- 15. This is it. Cheers.


----------



## dennisec

manthan29 said:


> On what date did you accept your Nomination for invitation?


October 29th buddy


----------



## manthan29

dennisec said:


> October 29th buddy


I accepted my nomination on the 13th and I hope to receive my Invite 3 weeks like you.. Have you done your medical and PCC


----------



## Sabb

stamang said:


> No, both the assessment would be valid. ICAA does something called a Review. You need to pay 150 I guess and you can have a second letter issued. However, if this was CPA, you would have to forfeit the first one. Do give ICAA a call but I am pretty sure both would be valid. This is what I was told when I called them,


Thanks for your reply, Stamang!
Yeah, u r right, I called ICAA and they said that both will be valid.
Thanks again.


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi all,

Those who have opted for visa 190 and will not proceed with VISA 189, I will request them to withdraw there visa 189 application because you cannot continue with two visa and doing this speed up things for Accountants.


----------



## RIDA

Didn't understand why someone cannot continue with both options like
if someone has lodged his 190 as a back up to stay and wait for his 189 to be invited(onshore) does it mean he won't get the invitaion for 189 during 190 process or grant??


----------



## ankit_smart

RIDA said:


> Didn't understand why someone cannot continue with both options like
> if someone has lodged his 190 as a back up to stay and wait for his 189 to be invited(onshore) does it mean he won't get the invitaion for 189 during 190 process or grant??


He will get the invitation, but he cannot accept 2 invitation and continue with 2 visa application at the same time as he has already proceeded with visa 190. If he also accepts visa 189 invite, he will not get the visa because of application for visa 190 is already in place. Doing also has risk for visa rejection, that is what I have read on forums.


----------



## RIDA

What if 190 has been granted already and waiting for 189 then?
Moreover what if someone has multiple Eoi like one for 189 and another one for 489 ?


----------



## Grewal_1

For applying 190 visa, do we have to submit only EOI or is there any additional document we have to fill up as we can see in the case of 489 visa (form R). what is the procedure after that (nomination/invite) ?


----------



## Grewal_1

RIDA said:


> What if 190 has been granted already and waiting for 189 then?
> Moreover what if someone has multiple Eoi like one for 189 and another one for 489 ?


I think multiple EOI are considered valid. but not sure about grant issue.


----------



## ankit_smart

RIDA said:


> What if 190 has been granted already and waiting for 189 then?
> Moreover what if someone has multiple Eoi like one for 189 and another one for 489 ?


I have never read about such a case, but logically speaking no one will want to pay for the VISA fees twice, further If the immigration department has given you a visa 190 then why will they issue you again visa 189. Doing this will result only in wasting of a precious invite.


----------



## RIDA

I am going go to do it because I am on 60 points and my 485 is going to be fished in 2 months trying to get 20 more thru Pte so can increase my chances for 189
Will submitting 2 Eoi lets see


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> I have never read about such a case, but logically speaking no one will want to pay for the VISA fees twice, further If the immigration department has given you a visa 190 then why will they issue you again visa 189. Doing this will result only in wasting of a precious invite.


Agree! No one is going to pay visa fees twice - it is already very expensive. You have to pay when you "lodge" your visa. So by that time you would have had to have made a decision on which one you are going for...

I would be foolish to not wait in both queues until I have a SkillSelect invite from at least 1 stream and have made an informed decision.

But I get what you are saying...


----------



## dennisec

manthan29 said:


> I accepted my nomination on the 13th and I hope to receive my Invite 3 weeks like you.. Have you done your medical and PCC


Not yet man, PCC takes awhile, and there's a line for medical appointments.


----------



## manthan29

dennisec said:


> Not yet man, PCC takes awhile, and there's a line for medical appointments.


Isn't it better to apply for your PCC if takes a while?


----------



## Mamtajoshi

Hie, i am a chartered accountant by profession and want to apply for pr visa subclass 189. Please guide me kn following issues:-
1. Do you require the attested certified syallabus copies from icai or will the syllabus held on website will do? What is the procedure for getting syllabus from icai? 
2. If i get cpa membership through mra will i be able to claim 5points for holding Australian degree?
3. What should be the ideal occupation on sol that has more chances off getting positive qualifications assessment for a chartered accountant? 
4. How much time does it take to get pr visa once u r invited to apply? 
Please help. Thanks in anticipation


----------



## bhupender

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hie, i am a chartered accountant by profession and want to apply for pr visa subclass 189. Please guide me kn following issues:-
> 1. Do you require the attested certified syallabus copies from icai or will the syllabus held on website will do? What is the procedure for getting syllabus from icai?
> 2. If i get cpa membership through mra will i be able to claim 5points for holding Australian degree?
> 3. What should be the ideal occupation on sol that has more chances off getting positive qualifications assessment for a chartered accountant?
> 4. How much time does it take to get pr visa once u r invited to apply?
> Please help. Thanks in anticipation


1. need to get attested copies, just mail to 
[B]<SNIP>[/B] and share year of exam pass out
2. No as the requirement is to hold 2 year programme degree ( u can check and let me know if i am wrong )
3. it all depends on your experience . check on dipb website the skills covered in each category. accountant general is common for auditor the invitations are already closed for this year so no point getting it assessed
4. after invitation around 2 months will take to assign CO and after his confirmation it's done

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
Use the Private Message system.

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## ankit_smart

RIDA said:


> I am going go to do it because I am on 60 points and my 485 is going to be fished in 2 months trying to get 20 more thru Pte so can increase my chances for 189
> Will submitting 2 Eoi lets see


I am not saying this for EOI, I am saying this for those who have already opted for visa 190 after they have received the invite for it. If they have already decided to go with visa 190, I am requesting them to withdraw visa 189.

Suppose if get an invite under visa 190 and I opt for that and don't withdraw my application I will also get an invite under Visa 189 with separate EOI invite application but because I've already chosen 190 I cannot proceed with visa 189 and eventually will to wastage of one invite of visa 189 for two months. So those how have decided to go with visa 190 after invitation is received please withdraw visa 189 EOI.


----------



## kavimate85

Taxation accountabt and General accountants do both have same selection criteria for invitations i have 65 points for taxation accountant I updated my Eoi with 5 points on 11tg nov when should I expect to get invited for 189??


----------



## Vaishu1024

Hi there,

Is there any who got invite from NSW with 60+5 points for Accountants (221111). I see few people got invite for 70 pts.


----------



## GDAWG

kavimate85 said:


> Taxation accountabt and General accountants do both have same selection criteria for invitations i have 65 points for taxation accountant I updated my Eoi with 5 points on 11tg nov when should I expect to get invited for 189??


Probably within the next 2-3 years =D


----------



## jamievdw

Received my 190 NSW SkillSelect invitation today! 3 weeks after accepting the nomination.

Going to wait to see what happens with tomorrows 189 invitation round - although highly unlikely to get an invitation based on past results.

One more step in the right direction!

Interested to see who gets an invite tomorrow and what the cut-off is...


----------



## RIDA

jamievdw said:


> Received my 190 NSW SkillSelect invitation today! 3 weeks after accepting the nomination.
> 
> Going to wait to see what happens with tomorrows 189 invitation round - although highly unlikely to get an invitation based on past results.
> 
> One more step in the right direction!
> 
> Interested to see who gets an invite tomorrow and what the cut-off is...


Can you tell us your points??


----------



## jamievdw

RIDA said:


> Can you tell us your points??


189: 70 points

190: 75 points


----------



## dennisec

jamievdw said:


> Received my 190 NSW SkillSelect invitation today! 3 weeks after accepting the nomination.
> 
> Going to wait to see what happens with tomorrows 189 invitation round - although highly unlikely to get an invitation based on past results.
> 
> One more step in the right direction!
> 
> Interested to see who gets an invite tomorrow and what the cut-off is...


Shweeet! Congrats Jamie


----------



## jamievdw

dennisec said:


> Shweeet! Congrats Jamie


Thank you! Should be smooth sailing from here on... lane:


----------



## Jacqueline888

anybody got invitation today？


----------



## palducente

no invite from anyone on the forum yet... not sure what is happening...


----------



## Jacqueline888

palducente said:


> no invite from anyone on the forum yet... not sure what is happening...


I heard someone got 190 last Friday, with 70 points. I hope this round 65 pointers start to got invitation. ....... 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## palducente

Jacqueline888 said:


> I heard someone got 190 last Friday, with 70 points. I hope this round 65 pointers start to got invitation. .......
> :fingerscrossed:


190 is of different queue. it has nothing to do with the 189 invites. but hoping for the best on our occupation... They have been inviting only 25 people for the last 4 rounds.


----------



## jamievdw

palducente said:


> no invite from anyone on the forum yet... not sure what is happening...


The last cut-off was 31 August (70 points). On our excel list the next person with 70 points is "Tired" on 6 September.

Last round the cut-off moved by 5 days only, let's hope they give out a few more this round.

Invitations would have only just started going out... So let's wait a few hours and see if anyone responds!


----------



## Jacqueline888

palducente said:


> 190 is of different queue. it has nothing to do with the 189 invites. but hoping for the best on our occupation... They have been inviting only 25 people for the last 4 rounds.


Yep, I know 190 is different queue, but it means NSW started to need general accountant with 7o points(190), which means these people have 65 points with 189. 

hope get some good news today :fingerscrossed:


----------



## palducente

jamievdw said:


> The last cut-off was 31 August (70 points). On our excel list the next person with 70 points is "Tired" on 6 September.
> 
> Last round the cut-off moved by 5 days only, let's hope they give out a few more this round.
> 
> Invitations would have only just started going out... So let's wait a few hours and see if anyone responds!


Even for other occupations, nobody has got any invite yet. There is someone on the other thread with 75 on a non pro rata occupation but got nothing yet. Really weird...


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Received my 190 NSW SkillSelect invitation today! 3 weeks after accepting the nomination.
> 
> Going to wait to see what happens with tomorrows 189 invitation round - although highly unlikely to get an invitation based on past results.
> 
> One more step in the right direction!
> 
> Interested to see who gets an invite tomorrow and what the cut-off is...


Great news, Hopefully i get my invite in 3 weeks as well. Keep updating with regard to the next steps...


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Great news, Hopefully i get my invite in 3 weeks as well. Keep updating with regard to the next steps...


Will do! 

If I don't receive a 189 invite by tomorrow morning I will be lodging my 190 visa. Don't want to wait to much longer, and I can live with a 2 year NSW restriction.


----------



## tarun_87

Does anyone have any updates or an idea if General Accountant will be removed from NSW sol this coming january 2016?


----------



## jamievdw

tarun_87 said:


> Does anyone have any updates or an idea if General Accountant will be removed from NSW sol this coming january 2016?


They update the SOL in July every year - not January. So Accountants are safe until the end of June.


----------



## tarun_87

ok. Thanks . i was under the impression that they update their state nomination list every quarterly.


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Will do!
> 
> If I don't receive a 189 invite by tomorrow morning I will be lodging my 190 visa. Don't want to wait to much longer, and I can live with a 2 year NSW restriction.


When do you have to medicals? have you applied for your PCC?


----------



## markmoro

Hi guys,

any management accountant has been invited on a 190 (NSW) recently? I've heard of auditors and some general accountants, but not heard of any management accountant so far. 

Any of you management accountants waiting for the 190 or 189? 

Cheers


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> jamievdw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't receive a 189 invite by tomorrow morning I will be lodging my 190 visa. Don't want to wait to much longer, and I can live with a 2 year NSW restriction.
> 
> 
> 
> When do you have to medicals? have you applied for your PCC?
Click to expand...

I did my PCC's in September and received them in October, took 6 weeks from application to certificate.

Will probably do medicals in the next month.


----------



## Abali786

Hi everyone, congrats to the one who got invites today, but can anyone clear if they got any invites at 65points? Thanks


----------



## kavimate85

Abali786 said:


> Hi everyone, congrats to the one who got invites today, but can anyone clear if they got any invites at 65points? Thanks


Who got an invite today I guess no one yet


----------



## Abali786

Really no one? I may have misred then :weary:, its frustrating , may be who ever got they donot want to share or they busy celebrating? Pl guys if anyone got it kindly update so that people like me could create another hope session for invites? Thanks


----------



## Sgamba

I completely gave up on visa 189. It's been only a waste of time for me.

I applied as general accountant with 65 points on 7 August 2015. I've spent months and months with the illusion that everything went back to the normality for accountants and nothing happened.

Then a month ago I decided to go for the visa 190 with SA sponsorship as finance manager (I asked another skills assessment). In 26 days I got an invite.
Now I'm so happy I don't need to worry and feel disappointed again at every invitation round.

My advice is that if you're not in a rush then wait for visa 189, but you need to have at least 65 points to have at lest a hope.
However, if you want to get an invite quicker go for the state sponsorship. It costs a bit more (approximately $300) but it's definitely safer and the 2 years obligation doesn't look like a real burden.


----------



## afp85_19

Sgamba said:


> I completely gave up on visa 189. It's been only a waste of time for me.
> 
> I applied as general accountant with 65 points on 7 August 2015. I've spent months and months with the illusion that everything went back to the normality for accountants and nothing happened.
> 
> Then a month ago I decided to go for the visa 190 with SA sponsorship as finance manager (I asked another skills assessment). In 26 days I got an invite.
> Now I'm so happy I don't need to worry and feel disappointed again at every invitation round.
> 
> My advice is that if you're not in a rush then wait for visa 189, but you need to have at least 65 points to have at lest a hope.
> However, if you want to get an invite quicker go for the state sponsorship. It costs a bit more (approximately $300) but it's definitely safer and the 2 years obligation doesn't look like a real burden.


Couldn´t agree more with you, and people aren´t analyzing what´s coming for the next few months, they might even thinking not to fill the remaining slots for accounting this financial year . People should in some way stop being greedy to an extent and go ahead with 190. But people are stubborn sometimes.

Congrats, All the best!


----------



## Abali786

Can you please explain a bit about SS and paying $300? I am not familiar with the process of above stated, how can i apply? Thanks for advice and guidence too


----------



## Sgamba

Abali786 said:


> Can you please explain a bit about SS and paying $300? I am not familiar with the process of above stated, how can i apply? Thanks for advice and guidence too


I applied for South Australia sponsorship so I can tell you only about this because the process might be slightly different for the other States and Territories.

Here you can find the information regarding South Australia:
Nomination process

while here it's the SOL for South Australia:
State Nominated Occupation Lists

in summary what you have to do is:
1. Check that your occupation is required in that State/Territory.
2. Check the requirements to apply for that (SA requires 1 year certified experience in your field, but there are some ways to get a waive for that; in fact, I studied in SA for 2 years so I could apply even if I didn't have any experience).
3. Create a EOI on skillselect specifying visa 190 and South Australia only as sponsorship state.
4. Go to Home , create an account and apply for the sponsorship providing all the required documents.
5. Pay (I don't remember the exact amount but it's approximately $300) and submit the application.
6. Wait for the nomination (they state it takes 4-6 weeks depending on the period of the year)
7. Follow the instructions provided on the website after getting the nominations for the sponsor (at this stage it's pretty much the exact process of visa 189).

Hope that can be helpful, if you need more information feel free to send me a pm. I'll try my best to help =D

Good luck


----------



## Abali786

I really appreciate your detail reply, thank u so much


----------



## mlaurah

palducente said:


> Even for other occupations, nobody has got any invite yet. There is someone on the other thread with 75 on a non pro rata occupation but got nothing yet. Really weird...


True. In the general thread, some people contacted DIBP to know about this. There were technical issues, so the round will run tonight (12AM)


----------



## kaycieha

*221111 Excel Report*



jamievdw said:


> The last cut-off was 31 August (70 points). On our excel list the next person with 70 points is "Tired" on 6 September.
> 
> Last round the cut-off moved by 5 days only, let's hope they give out a few more this round.
> 
> Invitations would have only just started going out... So let's wait a few hours and see if anyone responds!


Hi there

Could you please provide me with the link to the Report? been searching for days T.T

thanks x


----------



## mlaurah

kaycieha said:


> Hi there
> 
> Could you please provide me with the link to the Report? been searching for days T.T
> 
> thanks x



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/edit#gid=0


----------



## Vaishu1024

How did the invite round go today.

Did anyone got invite for 221111 ( Accountant ) with 65 points ?


----------



## kash123

Vaishu1024 said:


> How did the invite round go today.
> 
> Did anyone got invite for 221111 ( Accountant ) with 65 points ?


no one got invitation with 65 points today for accounting


----------



## irwinwyj

Hi 

I think the invites cut-off point for accountant is 70 (effective August 31) and no longer 60 due to overwhelming applicant. Unless you submitted before Aug 31, but still subsequent submission with 70+ point may get invited first ................. sad !!!

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Sgamba

irwinwyj said:


> Hi
> 
> I think the invites cut-off point for accountant is 70 (effective August 31) and no longer 60 due to overwhelming applicant. Unless you submitted before Aug 31, but still subsequent submission with 70+ point may get invited first ................. sad !!!
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


because of the policy that the DIBP has assumed so far it will be quite hard for 60 pointers to be invited this financial year. Even 65 pointers have to wait for months if they are lucky. If you have 60 points it is strongly recommended to either increase your score or find other way to get the PR.


----------



## jamievdw

Interesting message from my migration agent: "Just a FYI there are communications going around now that the invitation round was delayed until 23 November but I am still waiting for this to be confirmed by DIBP. "


----------



## mlaurah

jamievdw said:


> Interesting message from my migration agent: "Just a FYI there are communications going around now that the invitation round was delayed until 23 November but I am still waiting for this to be confirmed by DIBP. "


These people are driving me crazy!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## kavimate85

Orana has suspended all ICt and accounting and auditors occupation from today for 489 visas bad news for all who were thinking


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Kavimate,

Who is Orana? Plz explain your point because i am going to apply 489. Can I or not ?


----------



## mlaurah

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Kavimate,
> 
> Who is Orana? Plz explain your point because i am going to apply 489. Can I or not ?


Orana is a regional area in NSW...Don't worry about that, there are more places where the occupation is in demand (still). General Accountant wasn't available anyway...they just suspended the other categories (tax, auditors, management).
Just in case...I guess QLD is nominating accountants for 489 visas. When I applied in August for 189 and 190, I received an email (through SkillSelect) from that state saying that the occupation of Accountant was not available for the 190 visa subclass through Queensland, but I did meet requirements for the 489 visa subclass. So, if I was interested in being nominated by Queensland I had to edit my EOI and add the 489 visa subclass. Then, let them know so they could invite me.
I don't know what the requirements are...I just applied for visa 190 and selected "any state"...probably all states could see my details. I also received an email from WA for visa 190, but they require accountants to have a contract of employment in WA for a year as a condition to apply for SS.


----------



## Zeesh

I applied to 189 in Jan 2015 with 60 points accountant gen. Got an invitation in March 2015. It expired in may 2015 and i let it go. :boxing:

Contacted a migration agent, and he freaked me out that no more 60 points for 189. but he gave me an option if I can assess my degree for external auditor. coz they still taking applications for 60 points. I did assessment, it was +ve. 
Lodged EOI 1st of June 2015
Invited 6th of July
Visa applied off shore 19th of August 
CO assigned 13th of OCT
medical done 22th of OCT
Waiting for decision........


----------



## RIDA

Has anyone received invitations yesterday??


----------



## Sgamba

RIDA said:


> Has anyone received invitations yesterday??


they postponed the invitation round to monday night due to IT maintenance.


----------



## RIDA

How do you know this? Mentioned somewhere or just s rumour?


----------



## mlaurah

RIDA said:


> How do you know this? Mentioned somewhere or just s rumour?


Yesterday, jamievdw posted the following message from his migration advisor ""Just a FYI there are communications going around now that the invitation round was delayed until 23 November but I am still waiting for this to be confirmed by DIBP. " (you can read it on the previous page)

And that's what most people are saying in the general thread.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-november-2015-round-166.html#post8760362

In my opinion, if DIBP said that this round will run on the 23rd...it will start on Sunday night, not on Monday night


----------



## Sgamba

mlaurah said:


> Yesterday, jamievdw posted the following message from his migration advisor ""Just a FYI there are communications going around now that the invitation round was delayed until 23 November but I am still waiting for this to be confirmed by DIBP. " (you can read it on the previous page)
> 
> And that's what most people are saying in the general thread.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ting-november-2015-round-166.html#post8760362
> 
> In my opinion, if DIBP said that this round will run on the 23rd...it will start on Sunday night, not on Monday night


Yep I meant the night between Sunday and Monday (Australia time). Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## mlaurah

Planned system maintenance​
Planned system outage – from 9 pm Friday 20 November 2015 until 3 pm Saturday 21 November 2015 AEDT (GMT +11).
The following systems will be unavailable during the above times:
ImmiAccount
eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
My Health Declarations (MHD) service
Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO).
This outage will include changes to questions in our online application forms. We recommend that you complete and submit any applications that you have started, before the outage. Applications that have a status of 'Ready to submit' or 'Awaiting documents' at 9 pm on 20 November will be changed to 'Incomplete', as you may be required to answer additional questions to submit a valid application.

System maintenance and technical issues


----------



## kaju

mlaurah said:


> Planned system maintenance​
> Planned system outage – from 9 pm Friday 20 November 2015 until 3 pm Saturday 21 November 2015 AEDT (GMT +11).
> The following systems will be unavailable during the above times:
> ImmiAccount
> eLodgement (Online visa and citizenship applications)
> My Health Declarations (MHD) service
> Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO).
> This outage will include changes to questions in our online application forms. We recommend that you complete and submit any applications that you have started, before the outage. Applications that have a status of 'Ready to submit' or 'Awaiting documents' at 9 pm on 20 November will be changed to 'Incomplete', as you may be required to answer additional questions to submit a valid application.
> 
> System maintenance and technical issues


If you're looking for confirmation, perhaps this might be what you need:
change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


----------



## mlaurah

kaju said:


> If you're looking for confirmation, perhaps this might be what you need:
> change to 20 November 2015 round » SkillSelect Support


Wow! yes, I was looking for that! Thank you very much!


----------



## Sulemanhaider

*Accountants*



mlaurah said:


> Orana is a regional area in NSW...Don't worry about that, there are more places where the occupation is in demand (still). General Accountant wasn't available anyway...they just suspended the other categories (tax, auditors, management).
> Just in case...I guess QLD is nominating accountants for 489 visas. When I applied in August for 189 and 190, I received an email (through SkillSelect) from that state saying that the occupation of Accountant was not available for the 190 visa subclass through Queensland, but I did meet requirements for the 489 visa subclass. So, if I was interested in being nominated by Queensland I had to edit my EOI and add the 489 visa subclass. Then, let them know so they could invite me.
> I don't know what the requirements are...I just applied for visa 190 and selected "any state"...probably all states could see my details. I also received an email from WA for visa 190, but they require accountants to have a contract of employment in WA for a year as a condition to apply for SS.


Thanks mlaurah


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys is the invitation round happening tonight?


----------



## Sgamba

Mujju said:


> Hi guys is the invitation round happening tonight?


yes, in one and half hour pretty much I guess

good luck


----------



## palducente

anyone got invite?


----------



## mlaurah

palducente said:


> anyone got invite?


Everybody waiting for Tired...
Have you checked your SkillSelect? some people say that they didn't receive an email but their status changed to "invited"


----------



## Tired

mlaurah said:


> palducente said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody waiting for Tired...
> Have you checked your SkillSelect? some people say that they didn't receive an email but their status changed to "invited"
Click to expand...



I will find it out tomorrow morning from my lawyer.. but hopes arnt high.. some professions have just moved 3 days... they are super slow..


----------



## mlaurah

Tired said:


> I will find it out tomorrow morning from my lawyer.. but hopes arnt high.. some professions have just moved 3 days... they are super slow..


All the best!!!


----------



## palducente

nothing from my end. if tired gets it then at least we can see movement again.


----------



## Tired

Guys.... yes.. Cut off has touched 6th sep


----------



## Abali786

What was the point level is it still 70? Or anyone got on 65 yet?


----------



## RIDA

Anyone got invited on 70 or 65??


----------



## mlaurah

Tired said:


> Guys.... yes.. Cut off has touched 6th sep


VERY happy for you! you can have bridging visa now


----------



## mlaurah

Nobody with 65...Palducente has 70 points (189 EOI 10-09) and was not invited (posted yesterday night)
The cut off must be between 06/09 and 10/09 (70 points)


----------



## Jen519

Tired said:


> Guys.... yes.. Cut off has touched 6th sep


Congrats Tired! Knew you would get it this round!  Good luck with your application!


----------



## GDAWG

Tired said:


> Guys.... yes.. Cut off has touched 6th sep


Happy for you mate all the best


----------



## kaycieha

Hi guys

I lodged EOI on 29/9 with 60pts for 189 and 65pts for 190 NSW, I understand that this sounds a bit hopeless under the current circumstance...T.T

Just wanna ask all the visa gurus here that I started my current account job in May'14, but my TR will expire on 16th Apr, by any chance that I can extend my stay in Aus to acquire my 1-year working experience please? 

And if by some ways, if I can stay under any other working visa, will it affect my EOI effect date?

Thanks heaps all xxx


----------



## Tired

Thanks Guys, I hope all of you get invited soon too, xmas may bring a present


----------



## Jen519

kaycieha said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I lodged EOI on 29/9 with 60pts for 189 and 65pts for 190 NSW, I understand that this sounds a bit hopeless under the current circumstance...T.T
> 
> Just wanna ask all the visa gurus here that I started my current account job in May'14, but my TR will expire on 16th Apr, by any chance that I can extend my stay in Aus to acquire my 1-year working experience please?
> 
> And if by some ways, if I can stay under any other working visa, will it affect my EOI effect date?
> 
> Thanks heaps all xxx


Would your employer sponsor you to stay? You can get a 4 year 457 visa if so.

It won't affect your EOI date unless your points score changes.

You still have a chance for 190, I've seen other posters on 65 points be invited recently.


----------



## Jen519

Tired said:


> Thanks Guys, I hope all of you get invited soon too, xmas may bring a present


Man I hope so! Only 6 days (confirmed) of 70 points backlog is just depressing! At least we will know in December if stamang's Accountant+Auditor theory pans out - if there isn't a dramatic shift in no of invites by then I think I will lose hope completely - honestly how many more rounds like this are we going to have to suffer?!


----------



## RIDA

You gotta have to apply for 489 SS or FS if you wanna stay till your invitation
if not then apply for student visa 
But once you apply for 489 you might not be invited for 189 during process but once you granted you ll get invitation for 189 if you will be in the loop 
Increase your score to 70 atleast for 190 invitation 
Good luck


----------



## GDAWG

Jen519 said:


> Man I hope so! Only 6 days (confirmed) of 70 points backlog is just depressing! At least we will know in December if stamang's Accountant+Auditor theory pans out - if there isn't a dramatic shift in no of invites by then I think I will lose hope completely - honestly how many more rounds like this are we going to have to suffer?!


Hopefully they'll fill the allocations for accounting.
With the current situation they have to invite at least 140 for each round from December
to do this.

only thing we can do is speculate and hope for the best. But i don't have high hopes for December if they follow last years trend only 850 invitations per round will be issued and accounting will take another hit.


----------



## Sgamba

GDAWG said:


> Hopefully they'll fill the allocations for accounting.
> With the current situation they have to invite at least 140 for each round from December
> to do this.
> 
> only thing we can do is speculate and hope for the best. But i don't have high hopes for December if they follow last years trend only 850 invitations per round will be issued and accounting will take another hit.


the point is that they don't have to. They allocated a maximum of 2525 invites for accountants this FY, but they don't have any obligation to reach this number. I'm not here to scare you, but better to not have false hopes as well. The best thing that you all can do is to try to increase your points or search for different visas (who has the possibility to do so).


----------



## Jacqueline888

Sgamba said:


> the point is that they don't have to. They allocated a maximum of 2525 invites for accountants this FY, but they don't have any obligation to reach this number. I'm not here to scare you, but better to not have false hopes as well. The best thing that you all can do is to try to increase your points or search for different visas (who has the possibility to do so).


Yes, I think you are right, I hope we can get invitation as soon as possible, at least for 65 pointers in 189 subclass. But they do not have obligation to reach the celling. 
I got my ielts result at the end of June, and I got 65 points at the middle of August because of my birthday. and now, I am still waiting. It is hopeless, and I am confused...
If they want to go pro-rata like this, why just rise the mini-points to 70....and let 65 pointers try to rise the point or choice another way to get PR or even give up, its just waste of our time. 

I mean all appliers finished at least 2 years education in Australia, some of us even extended 1.5 year degree to 2 years to get the point. I think if they decided to select people like this, or something wrong with accounting occupation, they need to make an announcement. it's almost 4 months, and for me, and all 65 or even 70 pointers around me it is disappointed and hopeless.


----------



## GDAWG

Sgamba said:


> the point is that they don't have to. They allocated a maximum of 2525 invites for accountants this FY, but they don't have any obligation to reach this number. I'm not here to scare you, but better to not have false hopes as well. The best thing that you all can do is to try to increase your points or search for different visas (who has the possibility to do so).


i don't need to be scared mate i'll get my invite sooner or later with my point score, and i'm fully aware that they don't have to fill the allocations. just putting in a comforting word in for jen and all those other people who are stuck on 65 and 60 points.


----------



## mlaurah

I agree with you guys. Just a bit more of hope until December. Anyway, I decided to accept the invitation from NSW. I applied for the nomination last week and now I am waiting for their decision. If I get my visa, I will move to Sydney in February  I feel much better now
I will withdraw my 189 EOI only once I start the process for 190


----------



## kaycieha

Jen519 said:


> Would your employer sponsor you to stay? You can get a 4 year 457 visa if so.
> 
> It won't affect your EOI date unless your points score changes.
> 
> You still have a chance for 190, I've seen other posters on 65 points be invited recently.


Thanks, Jen 

Yes I am positive that my employer will sponsor me if we both meet all the requirements. I have just done a brief research on 457, but just checking with you if this visa would require any specific level of salary or length of working (at least 2 years for example) like 489?

By the way, thanks for the encouragement but I'm waiting on General accounting 221111 so I don't think they've looked into 65 pointers yet :-ss


----------



## kaycieha

RIDA said:


> You gotta have to apply for 489 SS or FS if you wanna stay till your invitation
> if not then apply for student visa
> But once you apply for 489 you might not be invited for 189 during process but once you granted you ll get invitation for 189 if you will be in the loop
> Increase your score to 70 atleast for 190 invitation
> Good luck


Thanks, Rida ^^

I thought 489 required you at least 2 years working for the organisation prior to the visa application? 

Yes I had 7.5 IELTS for 10 points, tried my luck with PTE if I could get 20 points but badly failed lol. I'm thinking about taking another IELTS or maybe NAATI...


----------



## Sgamba

GDAWG said:


> i don't need to be scared mate i'll get my invite sooner or later with my point score, and i'm fully aware that they don't have to fill the allocations. just putting in a comforting word in for jen and all those other people who are stuck on 65 and 60 points.


mine was more an advice for who has 65 or less points. Your situation is quite clear, and even if they keep following this trend you'll get your invitation in 2 rounds.
What I wanted to point out is that in my opinion it is better to look around and not only hope that they will change something in the near future.

I applied with 65 points on 7/8 for visa 189 and at that time I was quite sure to get an invitation in 2/3 rounds, but we all know what happened instead, so I gave up on it.
At the end of October I decided to apply for visa 190 with SA sponsorship and few days ago I got the invite, now all the accumulated stress and frustration are gone.


----------



## manthan29

I got my NSW nomination for invite on the 13th on November which I accepted. My migration agent told me to wait till I get my invite to apply for my PCC. Do you think I should Wait till I get my invite to apply for PCC as it takes 6 weeks. Plus can I complete my medical before receiving the invite..


----------



## Tired

Sgamba said:


> the point is that they don't have to. They allocated a maximum of 2525 invites for accountants this FY, but they don't have any obligation to reach this number. I'm not here to scare you, but better to not have false hopes as well. The best thing that you all can do is to try to increase your points or search for different visas (who has the possibility to do so).


Yes, could not have said in a better way.. exactly my thoughts.. people with 65 points do not be disappointed or lets not think that they will increase the invites.. my intution says they are just going to invite 70 points eois throughout the year.. saying again-i am not trying to scare anyone,.but when we expect something we dont put an effort sometimes to increase points.. (even if we can with some hard work).. otherwise we can just wait.. 

Cut off is moving week by week and the number of 70 points applications are going to increase. not going to go down.. they will never match up with the current date.. i got my invitation nearly after 3 months .. I wish the best for you all .. I hope they invite 100 atleast per round from next month..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tired

Jen519 said:


> Man I hope so! Only 6 days (confirmed) of 70 points backlog is just depressing! At least we will know in December if stamang's Accountant+Auditor theory pans out - if there isn't a dramatic shift in no of invites by then I think I will lose hope completely - honestly how many more rounds like this are we going to have to suffer?!


Hey Jen,

i know its the worst feeling ever to be stuck in this.. we do not want to waste our time on this..whats your points breakdown? I was wondering if you increase your points somehow may be


----------



## ankit_smart

Tired said:


> Guys.... yes.. Cut off has touched 6th sep


Congrats tired!!!


----------



## mlaurah

manthan29 said:


> I got my NSW nomination for invite on the 13th on November which I accepted. My migration agent told me to wait till I get my invite to apply for my PCC. Do you think I should Wait till I get my invite to apply for PCC as it takes 6 weeks. Plus can I complete my medical before receiving the invite..


I will wait until I have the approval from NSW (and formal invitation through SkillSelect) to apply for the Australian PCC and complete my medicals. I already have the PCC from my country because it takes more time from overseas. If yours takes 6 weeks...I would start now.
It is true that you can complete your medicals before receiving your invitation, but I don't think it will make a difference. As far as I know, it is not difficult.


----------



## dennisec

Tired said:


> Yes, could not have said in a better way.. exactly my thoughts.. people with 65 points do not be disappointed or lets not think that they will increase the invites.. my intution says they are just going to invite 70 points eois throughout the year.. saying again-i am not trying to scare anyone,.but when we expect something we dont put an effort sometimes to increase points.. (even if we can with some hard work).. otherwise we can just wait..
> 
> Cut off is moving week by week and the number of 70 points applications are going to increase. not going to go down.. they will never match up with the current date.. i got my invitation nearly after 3 months .. I wish the best for you all .. I hope they invite 100 atleast per round from next month..:fingerscrossed:


Congrats on getting your invite Tired! Man it's really going slow isn't it.


----------



## manthan29

mlaurah said:


> I will wait until I have the approval from NSW (and formal invitation through SkillSelect) to apply for the Australian PCC and complete my medicals. I already have the PCC from my country because it takes more time from overseas. If yours takes 6 weeks...I would start now.
> It is true that you can complete your medicals before receiving your invitation, but I don't think it will make a difference. As far as I know, it is not difficult.


My agent asked me to wait till I get my invite and then CO is allocated to do my medicals.


----------



## liloreokid

I've gotten my invitation for 190 and have decided to lodge my visa application. As such, I've removed myself from the list and the system has suspended my 189 EOI.

Best of luck to all of you guys who are still waiting!


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys I have just applied for my 190 visa 
How long you recond they will reply?
Thanks


----------



## stamang

Sgamba said:


> GDAWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't need to be scared mate i'll get my invite sooner or later with my point score, and i'm fully aware that they don't have to fill the allocations. just putting in a comforting word in for jen and all those other people who are stuck on 65 and 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> mine was more an advice for who has 65 or less points. Your situation is quite clear, and even if they keep following this trend you'll get your invitation in 2 rounds.
> What I wanted to point out is that in my opinion it is better to look around and not only hope that they will change something in the near future.
> 
> I applied with 65 points on 7/8 for visa 189 and at that time I was quite sure to get an invitation in 2/3 rounds, but we all know what happened instead, so I gave up on it.
> At the end of October I decided to apply for visa 190 with SA sponsorship and few days ago I got the invite, now all the accumulated stress and frustration are gone.
Click to expand...


That is what wise people do, my friend! I am not quite sure why people here are whining about what the immigration is doing. If you have a choice and you do not accept it, you have only yourself to blame. Like SA nominated you, NSW nominated me and I grabbed it with both hands just like you did. Looking at what has happened, people here still want to wait for 189. I mean, seriously? I did not want to start a debate here so I just don't respond when people come up with all thei stupid reasonings about NSW's restriction and how they will be stuck for 2 years. When things don't go as planned, you accept option B. As simple as that! And, what bewilders me the most is, I try helping people in here and they feel I am being rude or whatever. If there is no Accounting job in Sydney, where else will it be? After 4 montha of application, I have now started to work in retail. And, we are talking about Melbourne here. Australia is not United States that you can go to any of the 50 states and find a job. There is no damn jobs right now and its hard as hell to get it to the market. Forget your overseas experience, these morons treat that as ****. So, getting a PR is only the beginning of your so called Australian dream. **** starts after that. On final advice fellas- grab what you have and apply for a damn PR. It does not matter where you live. If sydney can't offer you a prospect, I wonder what else will. Peace.


----------



## MSN

Hi, I have just lodged my 190 visa application after getting the NSW nomination approval this morning. Also just suspended my 189 EOI (I submitted 2 different EOIs) so please remove me from the list as well.

Best of luck to all who are waiting!


----------



## jamievdw

I have also now lodged my 190 visa!  I also had 2 separate EOI's for each stream so have removed my 189 EOI - the wait was just going to take to long.

Things are really tough at the moment, especially for Accountant's, so I agree with the comments - you take plan B if you have to! "A bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush."

The 190 has the exact same benefits as the 189 except that you may need to "sacrifice" 2 years in a certain state. That is not to bad if you ask me... 

We should all be privileged for the opportunity to be a permanent resident in Australia! Things are going down-hill in my country and I need to get out before it is to late. I am grateful that Australia has offered me this opportunity for my future family to have a better life!


----------



## Jen519

Tired said:


> Hey Jen,
> 
> i know its the worst feeling ever to be stuck in this.. we do not want to waste our time on this..whats your points breakdown? I was wondering if you increase your points somehow may be


20 for English, 30 for age, 15 for qualification. I have option to increase points with work experience but the testimonials they need are not readily given in UK.

Alternative is state sponsorship, but ideally don't want to go to NSW.

I appreciate the advice and opinions of everyone but I'm not giving up hope of 65 points getting invites this year just yet. I will wait til January and then decide what to do, it is not even 6 months into the migration year so there is still time for DIBP to clear the backlog. I'm not in so much of a rush, I will go for SS early next year.


----------



## Grewal_1

Guys if someone knows about this technical question please answer it, if a person wants to change the category of an eoi (for example general accountant to internal auditor, also changing assessment body from CPA to IPA, date & reference number) then which date of submission they will consider updated date or the submission date of eoi, so rather than updating exisiting one, a person should apply new eoi ?


----------



## MrJCS

*Does anyone try Naati test?*

Hi guys,

Does anyone try Naati test for getting 5points? I was trying to find some more information about that online. Please share any info with me whether it is hard to get Natti level2 or not. It is urgent.
My immi agent made a mistake for skilled employment assessment. So I have to withdraw my application sub190 even though i was nominated.
thanks guys.


----------



## blackrider89

kaycieha said:


> Thanks, Rida ^^
> 
> I thought 489 required you at least 2 years working for the organisation prior to the visa application?
> 
> Yes I had 7.5 IELTS for 10 points, tried my luck with PTE if I could get 20 points but badly failed lol. I'm thinking about taking another IELTS or maybe NAATI...


Its almost impossible to score 8.0 cross 4 bands in Australia. You may try your luck by sitting the test in Vietnam.

Or if you have a partner who is eligible for a full skill assessment, you will get 5 more points.


----------



## a888

any news for those that have 75 points? I think there is one in this forum that has 75 points with October as date. Just wanted to check if they follow the same allocation for 75 points similar to those with 70 points which cut off is only at Sep 6.

I have 75 points and I am still finding the right time to lodge as I need to save up for the visa fee.

Thank you!!


----------



## Sgamba

if people with 70 points got invited also people with 70+ points must be invited.

Score is the first criteria that DIBP uses, then there is time.


----------



## kavimate85

Grewal_1 said:


> Guys if someone knows about this technical question please answer it, if a person wants to change the category of an eoi (for example general accountant to internal auditor, also changing assessment body from CPA to IPA, date & reference number) then which date of submission they will consider updated date or the submission date of eoi, so rather than updating exisiting one, a person should apply new eoi ?


Hi you can reassess your degree for auditor or taxation accountabt from CPA or icaa and file a seperate EOI you can only update your points on previous Eoi but can't chnage the profession you can file as many Eoi as you can for free you will just need to do assessment for your degree and file different Eoi and even if you increase or decrese your points in your previous Eoi your DOE will change too


----------



## a888

Sgamba said:


> if people with 70 points got invited also people with 70+ points must be invited.
> 
> Score is the first criteria that DIBP uses, then there is time.


Hi, right now cut off is sep 6 for 70 pointers. I wonder if those that have 75 points and higher got invited even though lets say they submitted after Sep 6.


----------



## kavimate85

Any one knows cut off date for 65 points applicants


----------



## Sgamba

Score is the first criteria considered by DIBP, no matter when you submit your EOI you'll have the priority over 70pointers.

You'll definitely be invited the round following your EOI submission. You don't need to worry about that 

About cut off date of 65 pointers should be sort of 2 July. Check the August report on skillselect website if you need the exact date.


----------



## jamievdw

FYI for the people who have or are thinking about lodging your NSW 190 visa's - my agent has instructed me to do my medicals now as she is receiving case officers on her 190 cases within 3-4 weeks at the moment!  That is amazing timing! Maybe it will slow down with December holidays coming up, but good news none-the-less!


----------



## a888

Sgamba said:


> Score is the first criteria considered by DIBP, no matter when you submit your EOI you'll have the priority over 70pointers.
> 
> You'll definitely be invited the round following your EOI submission. You don't need to worry about that
> 
> About cut off date of 65 pointers should be sort of 2 July. Check the August report on skillselect website if you need the exact date.


Actually,I dont want to get invited yet.. sort of.. coz i don't have the money to lodge yet. and i dont want to waste the invitation even if i have 60 days to pay.


----------



## Jen519

kavimate85 said:


> Any one knows cut off date for 65 points applicants


It's 2nd July for 189 for Accountants, but hasn't move since August and 70 point backlog is growing.


----------



## Jen519

a888 said:


> Actually,I dont want to get invited yet.. sort of.. coz i don't have the money to lodge yet. and i dont want to waste the invitation even if i have 60 days to pay.


On 75 points you should be invited on the first round after you apply (unless DIBP stop inviting Accountants!); so just submit when you have the cash.


----------



## mpat01

kavimate85 said:


> Any one knows cut off date for 65 points applicants


Cut-off date for which occupation - Accounting General or Auditor/Taxation? 

Your signature says Auditor/Taxation, so what exactly is your occupation?


----------



## Grewal_1

kavimate85 said:


> Any one knows cut off date for 65 points applicants


I think its 2 july


----------



## Jen519

mpat01 said:


> Cut-off date for which occupation - Accounting General or Auditor/Taxation?
> 
> Your signature says Auditor/Taxation, so what exactly is your occupation?


Taxation Accountant is the same as the General Accountant queue - both under 2211.

Auditor is irrelevant for 189 since they have filled the ceiling and no further invites are being issued.

Must admit I just assumed he was 189 as a Taxation Accountant and possibly 190 as an Auditor, you were right to check!


----------



## Grewal_1

anyone applied for other states (except NSW) subclass190 where work experience is not a requirement ?


----------



## Jen519

Grewal_1 said:


> I think its 6 july


It's 2nd July - last round any 65 pointers were invited was August, see published round results here: SkillSelect – 3 August 2015 Round Results

Since then, only 70+ pointers have received an invite.


----------



## Abali786

Hi jan, can u explain one confusion about citizenship pl? Is there any difference in requirement for 189 & 190? Or its same?


----------



## Abali786

Hi Jen, please clearify one confusion about citizenship? Is the requirement for 189 & 190 different or same?


----------



## Sydney2015

Hi Sgamba, same here. I applied SS as a finance manager in south australia and be invited in three weeks. have e-lodged in mid of Nov. now am justing waiting for any updates on co. Today, i am surprised to see that the SS changed as a 3-YEAR WORK EXPERIENCES IN FIELD is required. 



Sgamba said:


> I completely gave up on visa 189. It's been only a waste of time for me.
> 
> I applied as general accountant with 65 points on 7 August 2015. I've spent months and months with the illusion that everything went back to the normality for accountants and nothing happened.
> 
> Then a month ago I decided to go for the visa 190 with SA sponsorship as finance manager (I asked another skills assessment). In 26 days I got an invite.
> Now I'm so happy I don't need to worry and feel disappointed again at every invitation round.
> 
> My advice is that if you're not in a rush then wait for visa 189, but you need to have at least 65 points to have at lest a hope.
> However, if you want to get an invite quicker go for the state sponsorship. It costs a bit more (approximately $300) but it's definitely safer and the 2 years obligation doesn't look like a real burden.


----------



## Jen519

Abali786 said:


> Hi Jen, please clearify one confusion about citizenship? Is the requirement for 189 & 190 different or same?


They are broadly similar requirements and are both points tested in the same way, aside from the state sponsorship requirement for 190, but queues and invite processes operate in completely different ways.

189 is general unrestricted skilled migration, occupations must be listed on the general SOL, applicants need to reach the minimum points score and DIBP manage occupation ceiling, queues and invites. Invitation rounds are twice a month at the moment; Auditor is already full for the year, Accountants are only getting invites if they have 70+ points, but DIBP can change arrangements whenever they like.

To get 190, you first need to be invited by a state and apply for state sponsorship; each state has their own requirements and occupation list (which is different to the general list so Auditors for example can still be invited under 190 if on the state list), so you would need to research by state. For example, Accountants are not on the occupation list for Victoria, but they are for NSW. Some states require minimum work experience etc too (although not NSW). You receive 5 extra points if you get SS, so if you achieved 60 points under 189, you would have 65 under 190. However, states don't invite at the same time as DIBP and aren't required to publish results or round info (as far as I know), they also can decide how to prioritise applicants, so some states use English scores instead of DOE. You are required to live in the state that sponsors you for a period (again I think each state can set their own conditions, for NSW it is a minimum of 2 years) and after that you get unrestricted perm residency.

Hope this helps, might be a good start to read the DIBP pages and the website of the state you are interested in and then come back if you have more specific questions.
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> FYI for the people who have or are thinking about lodging your NSW 190 visa's - my agent has instructed me to do my medicals now as she is receiving case officers on her 190 cases within 3-4 weeks at the moment!  That is amazing timing! Maybe it will slow down with December holidays coming up, but good news none-the-less!


So according to your agent, after getting the invite, she advises to do the medical?

My agent asked me to wait till the C/O is allocated to do the medical.

what do you suggest I do? Should I talk to the agent and insist to do the medical after the I receive Invite?


----------



## kavimate85

mpat01 said:


> Cut-off date for which occupation - Accounting General or Auditor/Taxation?
> 
> Your signature says Auditor/Taxation, so what exactly is your occupation?


Initially I applied with 60 points for 189 as external auditor and 60+5 for 190
Later when the ceiling got filled for external auditor I did reassessment as taxation accountant so I had 4 eois 2 for 190 and 2 for 189 but my external auditor 189 Eoi is of no use now later on 11th nov I got five extra points so now I have 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190


----------



## kavimate85

manthan29 said:


> So according to your agent, after getting the invite, she advises to do the medical?
> 
> My agent asked me to wait till the C/O is allocated to do the medical.
> 
> what do you suggest I do? Should I talk to the agent and insist to do the medical after the I receive Invite?


Your medical will be valid for one full year so you can do it now as you will need it any ways so even if you get the case officer within two weeks you will have your medial ready with you best of luck


----------



## manthan29

kavimate85 said:


> Your medical will be valid for one full year so you can do it now as you will need it any ways so even if you get the case officer within two weeks you will have your medial ready with you best of luck


But My Agent insists that i wait till the C/O is allocated to do the medical. Will the processing time be higher if I do the medical after the C/O is allocated?


----------



## Jen519

manthan29 said:


> But My Agent insists that i wait till the C/O is allocated to do the medical. Will the processing time be higher if I do the medical after the C/O is allocated?


Yes it will be higher because your CO will need to wait for you to book your medical and get your results before assessing your visa; if you do the medical ahead of time then potential your CO will have everything they need to assess your visa and make a decision straight away (assuming you submitted all the correct evidence of your points and also did your criminal records check).

You need to get a HAP(?) ID to book a medical - I think you can get in online from SkillSelect, but not sure the process if using an agent - I would have thought they can get an ID for you.


----------



## Abali786

Hi Jen i really appreciate you reply thanks mate, after all you said made me believe m not gonna regret on puting up 190 and did already with 65+5. Lets see when can i get invite then


----------



## Sgamba

Sydney2015 said:


> Hi Sgamba, same here. I applied SS as a finance manager in south australia and be invited in three weeks. have e-lodged in mid of Nov. now am justing waiting for any updates on co. Today, i am surprised to see that the SS changed as a 3-YEAR WORK EXPERIENCES IN FIELD is required.


I think we have pretty much the same timeline. I submitted my visa application on 19 November; hopefully there will not be too long delay in the visa process due to Christmas.
Now I submitted all the required documents, included form 80, 1221, medical and PCC from countries where I lived in the past 10 years.

Keep in touch about our processes 

About the finance manager category, it fell to low availability a week ago. I think that SA government decided to increase the required work experience in order to keep open that category until the end of the financial year and not let it go under special condition.


----------



## afp85_19

Sgamba said:


> I think we have pretty much the same timeline. I submitted my visa application on 19 November; hopefully there will not be too long delay in the visa process due to Christmas.
> Now I submitted all the required documents, included form 80, 1221, medical and PCC from countries where I lived in the past 10 years.
> 
> Keep in touch about our processes
> 
> About the finance manager category, it fell to low availability a week ago. I think that SA government decided to increase the required work experience in order to keep open that category until the end of the financial year and not let it go under special condition.


I can still see "HIGH AVAILABILITY" for Finance Managers , the only condition right now is regarding experience, their asking for 3 years experience.


----------



## Sgamba

afp85_19 said:


> I can still see "HIGH AVAILABILITY" for Finance Managers , the only condition right now is regarding experience, their asking for 3 years experience.


Now it's High Availability again because they increased the required work experience from 1 to 3 years. But before it dropped to Low Availability, I pretty much daily checked its movements because one of my friends will apply for that soon. Now it's High Availability again because they changed the requirements.


----------



## manthan29

This may be a little bit of out of topic, I get complimentary tickets to Melbourne. So After my Visa is granted, will it be a issue if i go to Melbourne and take an internal flight to Sydney..


----------



## Grewal_1

Guys I have posted this numerous times, anyone got information about where the list is standing for 190 NSW 65+5 ponts. I have applied on 18 sept without work experience and more than 65 in PTE. It is way hard to track the dates with 190 subclass. From October month, I have seen some people getting invites with work experience and 8 each in english, but dont know if some one got invite with similar statistics as mine. Do they prioritise mgt accountant or taxation accountant over general accountants.


----------



## Sgamba

Grewal_1 said:


> Guys I have posted this numerous times, anyone got information about where the list is standing for 190 NSW 65+5 ponts. I have applied on 18 sept without work experience and more than 65 in PTE. It is way hard to track the dates with 190 subclass. From October month, I have seen some people getting invites with work experience and 8 each in english, but dont know if some one got invite with similar statistics as mine. Do they prioritise mgt accountant or taxation accountant over general accountants.


Have you tried to have a look here: My Immigration Tracker | information and news ?


----------



## Grewal_1

Sgamba said:


> Have you tried to have a look here: My Immigration Tracker | information and news ?


thanks for your effort, I just checked it, entries are quite few. I think there is no possibility of getting invite for 65+5 g.accountants(190) after august with 0 experience.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> So according to your agent, after getting the invite, she advises to do the medical?
> 
> My agent asked me to wait till the C/O is allocated to do the medical.
> 
> what do you suggest I do? Should I talk to the agent and insist to do the medical after the I receive Invite?


That is strange... I would get the medical done soon as once you are assigned a case officer, they will approve and grant your visa if it is "decision ready", otherwise they will request it and you go back in a queue.

I asked my agent if I can wait until January as my medical aid funds are used up for the year and I wanted to tray claim back expenses. But I am happy to fork out the cash and do it now if it means that I will have a "decision ready" case. I have waited long enough...

Medicals are valid for 1 year.

You do need an HAP number on a referral letter - my agent gave mine to me. I suggest speaking to the agent...

Good luck!


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> That is strange... I would get the medical done soon as once you are assigned a case officer, they will approve and grant your visa if it is "decision ready", otherwise they will request it and you go back in a queue.
> 
> I asked my agent if I can wait until January as my medical aid funds are used up for the year and I wanted to tray claim back expenses. But I am happy to fork out the cash and do it now if it means that I will have a "decision ready" case. I have waited long enough...
> 
> Medicals are valid for 1 year.
> 
> You do need an HAP number on a referral letter - my agent gave mine to me. I suggest speaking to the agent...
> 
> Good luck!


Okie doki


----------



## Irish1987

I submitted an EOI on Friday last with 70 points. Does anyone know, if I was to apply for an employer nominated visa (186), is that likely to be quicker? And if I can persuade my employer to nominate me, what are the employer's obligations/costs?


----------



## Sydney2015

Sgamba said:


> I think we have pretty much the same timeline. I submitted my visa application on 19 November; hopefully there will not be too long delay in the visa process due to Christmas.
> Now I submitted all the required documents, included form 80, 1221, medical and PCC from countries where I lived in the past 10 years.
> 
> Keep in touch about our processes
> 
> About the finance manager category, it fell to low availability a week ago. I think that SA government decided to increase the required work experience in order to keep open that category until the end of the financial year and not let it go under special condition.


yep, we r in the same timeline. i have just done my medicals and still waiting for the police check to be uploaded. keep in touch if there are any updates. lane:


----------



## jamievdw

Sydney2015 said:


> yep, we r in the same timeline. i have just done my medicals and still waiting for the police check to be uploaded. keep in touch if there are any updates. lane:


I am having my medicals on Friday - what tests do they do?


----------



## kavimate85

More then three months now since I lodged my first Eoi am just too much worried now


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> I am having my medicals on Friday - what tests do they do?


Moving to Australia: Australian Visa Medical Status information. | Moving to Australia


----------



## mpat01

kavimate85 said:


> More then three months now since I lodged my first Eoi am just too much worried now


Dude, Taxation falls under Accounting General 2211, and given the scenario no one is sure what DIBP is upto with Accountants. They are only issuing 20 since past two rounds which are mainly taken by 70(+) pointers and no 65 pointers have received an invite since 2 July. About 190 (both Taxation and Auditor), states select the candidates themselves, but since 70 pointers are also in the line now, they normally invite them first. A handful of 65 pointers have received invitation from the states but I am sure there are plenty more in queue before you.

It's wait and watch game for accountants.

Good Luck


----------



## mpat01

Irish1987 said:


> I submitted an EOI on Friday last with 70 points. Does anyone know, if I was to apply for an employer nominated visa (186), is that likely to be quicker? And if I can persuade my employer to nominate me, what are the employer's obligations/costs?


ENS can be a backup plan but since you have 70 points you're likely to get invited within a few rounds if DIBP keeps issuing same number of invites. 

I hope you know the criteria and requirements under ENS, if not, google it? You are obliged to work for your employer for certain period of time whereas if you bet on 189 you don't. 

If I were you I'd stick to 189 and watch couple of invitation rounds closely. Wait for the current round's results and see how many invites and what last date of effect it is. Normal waiting time is 8-10 weeks. So let say if DIBP issues same number of invites per round (20) you are likely to get an invite on or before March. OR if they get back to normal invitation it will definitely be next round..

Good Luck


----------



## Mujju

Hey guys do you know what is the time limit you have to apply for your 190 after you receive invitation?


----------



## Sgamba

Mujju said:


> Hey guys do you know what is the time limit you have to apply for your 190 after you receive invitation?


it should be 60 days, but better that also someone else confirms it.


----------



## Crazy student

Sgamba said:


> Mujju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys do you know what is the time limit you have to apply for your 190 after you receive invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> it should be 60 days, but better that also someone else confirms it.
Click to expand...

I think its 14 days to accept invitation then 60 days to apply for visa once you get nominated


----------



## stamang

Hey Guys,

Received my 190 nomination from NSW today. EOI- 13 Oct, Invited 14 Nov, lodged same day and received nomination for 190- 26 Nov. 65+5, PTE- 90 everything except for reading-82. You can see for yourself how quick this is and realize that it is a mere waste of time to wait for 189 the way it is going. One final advice, if you are not in a rush, wait for it. If you are, 190 is way too quicker and prioritized. Cheers.


----------



## Abali786

Do anyone have info about nxt round? Also have submitted EOI for 190 at 65+5 on 24 Nov G. Acc, what could be my expected time for invitation?


----------



## MSN

stamang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received my 190 nomination from NSW today. EOI- 13 Oct, Invited 14 Nov, lodged same day and received nomination for 190- 26 Nov. 65+5, PTE- 90 everything except for reading-82. You can see for yourself how quick this is and realize that it is a mere waste of time to wait for 189 the way it is going. One final advice, if you are not in a rush, wait for it. If you are, 190 is way too quicker and prioritized. Cheers.


Congrats Stamang!


----------



## SOURABH.C

Sydney2015 said:


> Hi Sgamba, same here. I applied SS as a finance manager in south australia and be invited in three weeks. have e-lodged in mid of Nov. now am justing waiting for any updates on co. Today, i am surprised to see that the SS changed as a 3-YEAR WORK EXPERIENCES IN FIELD is required.
> Hii,how many points did u had??


----------



## mlaurah

stamang said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Received my 190 nomination from NSW today. EOI- 13 Oct, Invited 14 Nov, lodged same day and received nomination for 190- 26 Nov. 65+5, PTE- 90 everything except for reading-82. You can see for yourself how quick this is and realize that it is a mere waste of time to wait for 189 the way it is going. One final advice, if you are not in a rush, wait for it. If you are, 190 is way too quicker and prioritized. Cheers.


I also received the approval for 190 from NSW today. That was quick!! My EOI 20Aug (65+5 points), invited to apply for nomination on 14 Nov, lodged on 18 Nov, and received email through SkillSelect 26 Nov.


----------



## kavimate85

I received my invitation today for NSW States sponsorship


----------



## SOURABH.C

kavimate85 said:


> I received my invitation today for NSW States sponsorship


Congrats..u had 70 points as external auditor right??


----------



## kavimate85

SOURABH.C said:


> Congrats..u had 70 points as external auditor right??


Yes 65+5


----------



## Dexpat

Hi folks just to let you know that I received the invitation for SS fro NSW today.
EOI submitted 11 Nov 2015
Here's my point 65 + 5, PTE L 86 R 90 W 89 S 84, occupation General Accountant. Hope this info will be helpful for those eagerly wating for the invitation.


----------



## Vaishu1024

congrats everyone who got their invites... This is really a good news and hope 60+5 pointers will also get their invites soon.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Vaishu1024 said:


> congrats everyone who got their invites... This is really a good news and hope 60+5 pointers will also get their invites soon.


Till the next invitation round many more 70 pointers would get added and obviously they would be invited again Lol


----------



## Dexpat

Hi guys help needed from those who've received invitation for SS from NSW and already applied for the nomination. I was kind of unsure regarding how to send the PTE score to NSW trade. Do they accept the PDF score report or they also need the score report directly sent to them like DIBP. Also if the PDF score report is accepted does it need to be signed by the justice of peace? 

Any help would be highly appreciated. .and also congrats to those who got the invitation and my best wishes to those who r on the waiting list...thanks


----------



## stamang

MSN said:


> Congrats Stamang!


Thanks, my friend! Hope it all goes smooth.


----------



## stamang

mlaurah said:


> I also received the approval for 190 from NSW today. That was quick!! My EOI 20Aug (65+5 points), invited to apply for nomination on 14 Nov, lodged on 18 Nov, and received email through SkillSelect 26 Nov.


Congrats! Hope you get it soon!


----------



## mlaurah

Dexpat said:


> Hi guys help needed from those who've received invitation for SS from NSW and already applied for the nomination. I was kind of unsure regarding how to send the PTE score to NSW trade. Do they accept the PDF score report or they also need the score report directly sent to them like DIBP. Also if the PDF score report is accepted does it need to be signed by the justice of peace?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated. .and also congrats to those who got the invitation and my best wishes to those who r on the waiting list...thanks


I don't know about PTE as I only took IELTS. I uploaded a scanned colour copy (in pdf format) of the official report that I received. All reports have a TRF number so they check their validity... I don't think even DIBP need the score report directly sent to them.


----------



## stamang

mlaurah said:


> I don't know about PTE as I only took IELTS. I uploaded a scanned colour copy (in pdf format) of the official report that I received. All reports have a TRF number so they check their validity... I don't think even DIBP need the score report directly sent to them.


You can upload a scanned color copy or if get it certified if it is a B&W. As long as its scanned and color, they will take it.


----------



## Dexpat

Thanks Malurah and Stanmag for the advice


----------



## Dexpat

Sorry for the spelling mistake above "stamang"


----------



## markmoro

Hi guys, I need help as I've done my skilled assessment as a management accountant but I don't know if it's worth to have another assessment as a Gen. Acc....I've heard of many general/auditors getting invitations, but very few management accountants....what do you guys think what's best between General and management to get an invitation?


----------



## randhir510

*Please advice*

Dear All, 
I have following this thread from a quite a long. I need genuine advice. I have submitted with EOI with 70 Points on 21/09/2015. However, on 5/10/2015, i turned 33 as a result my points reduced to 65. after seeing the previous posts, i found that it's really difficult to score a invite with 65 points so i applied NSW state nomination (General Accountant) with 65+5 points on 31/10/2015. Please advice me what are my chances to get invited under 189 and 190. I have also seen that couple of people get state invitation though they applied late after me. Please advice me what criteria they follow in case of NSW.

My Details are as follows:
Occupation : General Accountant
189 : 21/09/2015 with 70 Points PTE score of R72, W68, S74, L71
189 : 05/10/2015 EOI updated with reduced points 65
190( NSW) : 31/10/2015 (65+5) General Accounatnt


----------



## Arteum

Hello to all,

I need an advice. I have submitted as General Accountant EOI with 65 points. However, if I would be able to confirm that my last year of experience count as appropriately skilled, in December I would have 70 points.

The issue is that I have been working as *management* accountant during last year. Is this a problem taking into account that my EOI is for *General* Accountant? 
My previous experience is related to financial accounting. I have confirmation from CPA that it is relevant to General Accountant occupation. 

Thanks


----------



## Sgamba

markmoro said:


> Hi guys, I need help as I've done my skilled assessment as a management accountant but I don't know if it's worth to have another assessment as a Gen. Acc....I've heard of many general/auditors getting invitations, but very few management accountants....what do you guys think what's best between General and management to get an invitation?


If you are going to apply for visa 189 management accountant falls into the general accountant category. You don't need to apply for a new skills assessment. It will be a waste of time and money.

If you are going to apply for visa 190, then it might be different, I'm not 100% sure. However, NSW invite both general accountant and management accountant. So if you are going for that state, you don't need to ask for a new skills assessment.


----------



## markmoro

Arteum said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I need an advice. I have submitted as General Accountant EOI with 65 points. However, if I would be able to confirm that my last year of experience count as appropriately skilled, in December I would have 70 points.
> 
> The issue is that I have been working as *management* accountant during last year. Is this a problem taking into account that my EOI is for *General* Accountant?
> My previous experience is related to financial accounting. I have confirmation from CPA that it is relevant to General Accountant occupation.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, i don't think it should be a problem. Just wondering, why did you choose to be assessed as a Gen. Accountant instead of Management accountant?

Cheers


----------



## Vaishu1024

Dear All,

Is there anyone in Gen. Accountant with 65+5 who are yet to receive the invite from NSW.


----------



## Mujju

Yes am waiting


----------



## Vaishu1024

Mijju,

Can you pls share your details as when did you applied and other points break up. I noticed someone applied on Nov11 with 65 has got the invite from NSW. This gives me an understanding that they have cleared the backlog.


----------



## Vaishu1024

NSW is my Santa Claus and hope we all will get our Christmas gift ahead of christmas..


----------



## zee147

Vaishu1024 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there anyone in Gen. Accountant with 65+5 who are yet to receive the invite from NSW.


Yes I am waiting with 65 + 5


----------



## kash123

Vaishu1024 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is there anyone in Gen. Accountant with 65+5 who are yet to receive the invite from NSW.


ya waiting from 30 october with 65+5 points:juggle:


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> I am having my medicals on Friday - what tests do they do?


Hope your medicals test went smoothly. Did your agent upload the 1221 as well or only the 80 form...?


----------



## jamievdw

The medical went well - all clear. They did a normal examination, eye test, urine test, HIV blood test and chest x-ray.

I know my agent definitely submitted the form 80 - not sure what the other form is about? What details are on there? I am sure she would have included it if necessary.


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> The medical went well - all clear. They did a normal examination, eye test, urine test, HIV blood test and chest x-ray.
> 
> I know my agent definitely submitted the form 80 - not sure what the other form is about? What details are on there? I am sure she would have included it if necessary.


https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

it is an additional information form, could you ask your agent if this form is also needed. I saw in a lot of forums that applicants uploading this form as well...


----------



## Arteum

markmoro said:


> Hi, i don't think it should be a problem. Just wondering, why did you choose to be assessed as a Gen. Accountant instead of Management accountant?
> 
> Cheers


Hi!

I have chosen Gen. Accountant becuase my previous experience (before 2015) is related to financial accounting and reporting.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> jamievdw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The medical went well - all clear. They did a normal examination, eye test, urine test, HIV blood test and chest x-ray.
> 
> I know my agent definitely submitted the form 80 - not sure what the other form is about? What details are on there? I am sure she would have included it if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> it is an additional information form, could you ask your agent if this form is also needed. I saw in a lot of forums that applicants uploading this form as well...
Click to expand...

Yes I confirm that I have provided these details...


----------



## DCI_James

what is the cutoff date for EOIs with 75pts at the moment?


----------



## Sgamba

the cutoff is for 70 pointers. All 75 pointers will be invited next round.

Good luck


----------



## randhir510

Hi Guys, 
I have submitted both my application 190 and 189 under same EOI, shall it make any difference as i have read in this discussion forum that one's gets cancelled automatically. 
If that is the case, shall i withdraw my 190 ( NSW) application and resubmit under separate EOI.

Please advice

Thanks


----------



## AUS02

Dexpat said:


> Hi folks just to let you know that I received the invitation for SS fro NSW today.
> EOI submitted 11 Nov 2015
> Here's my point 65 + 5, PTE L 86 R 90 W 89 S 84, occupation General Accountant. Hope this info will be helpful for those eagerly wating for the invitation.



When you had submitted EOI on 11th November, 2015. Did you submitted 190 EOI only? Did you applied to 189 EOI?


221213 External Auditor
Candidate for 189 Skilled Independent Visa

25.7.15 IELTS (L 8, R 7, S 7.5, W 7 ) Overall 7.5
1.11.15 ICAA Submitted
10.11.15 ICAA Positive Response
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (189 visa) - 65 points

Candidate for 190 Visa
10.11.15 EOI Submitted (190 visa) - NSW 65 + 5 points


----------



## randhir510

*Please Advice*



kavimate85 said:


> I received my invitation today for NSW States sponsorship


Hi kavi, 
Many congratulations to you for the invitation, i have one query, please help. Did u apply the state sponsorship in same EOI or you have applied two different EOI, one for subclass 189 and other one for 190 ( NSW). 
Please shed some light on this.

Regards, 
Randhir


----------



## mlaurah

randhir510 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted both my application 190 and 189 under same EOI, shall it make any difference as i have read in this discussion forum that one's gets cancelled automatically.
> If that is the case, shall i withdraw my 190 ( NSW) application and resubmit under separate EOI.
> 
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks


You can submit as many EOI as you want. Most people recommend to submit different EOIs for 189 and 190. I submitted both together because I hadn't read about that when I did it. I got two invitations to apply for SS. I didn't accept the first one (WA, general accountants cannot apply without a job offer in that state), but I accepted the second one: NSW.
If you submit your application for 189 and 190 under the same EOI, you can be invited for any of them until you accept an invitation. Once you apply for SS and the nomination is approved, that EOI is ready to apply. The status of my EOI is "INVITED" now. That means that my EOI for 189 is no longer active. If I submitted two different EOI, I still could wait 60 more days and see if I can get an invitation for 189 before.
Maybe this can help you (it is from the SA website, FAQs):

_"What happens if I receive an invitation to apply for the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection while I have an outstanding application for State nomination?
You are free to apply for the subclass 189 visa. If you do so, your application for State nomination will be declined, as we are no longer able to assess your application, because DIBP has locked access to your Expression of Interest in the SkillSelect database. The application fee is non-refundable."_

I hope this is clear enough.


----------



## randhir510

mlaurah said:


> You can submit as many EOI as you want. Most people recommend to submit different EOIs for 189 and 190. I submitted both together because I hadn't read about that when I did it. I got two invitations to apply for SS. I didn't accept the first one (WA, general accountants cannot apply without a job offer in that state), but I accepted the second one: NSW.
> If you submit your application for 189 and 190 under the same EOI, you can be invited for any of them until you accept an invitation. Once you apply for SS and the nomination is approved, that EOI is ready to apply. The status of my EOI is "INVITED" now. That means that my EOI for 189 is no longer active. If I submitted two different EOI, I still could wait 60 more days and see if I can get an invitation for 189 before.
> Maybe this can help you (it is from the SA website, FAQs):
> 
> _"What happens if I receive an invitation to apply for the Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) from the Department of Immigration and Border Protection while I have an outstanding application for State nomination?
> You are free to apply for the subclass 189 visa. If you do so, your application for State nomination will be declined, as we are no longer able to assess your application, because DIBP has locked access to your Expression of Interest in the SkillSelect database. The application fee is non-refundable."_
> 
> I hope this is clear enough.


Thanks mlaurh,
Really appreciate your valuable advice. In my case i did the same mistake as u did, as i applied both 189 and 190 under one EOI, is it possible can i withdraw the 190 from there and apply as a separate eoi and if i do so does it has any effect on my other subclass 189 ?

Please advice


----------



## randhir510

I tried withdrawing subclass 190 ( NSW) from my EOI, but if i do so my whole eoi will be removed from skill select and i do not want to change my 189 date of effect ( which is 05/10/2015), now stuck with it if i remove my subclass 190, than 189 will also be removed 
Please advice what to do ? is there any way to remove 190 without any effect to 189 in same EOI.


----------



## kavimate85

randhir510 said:


> Hi kavi,
> Many congratulations to you for the invitation, i have one query, please help. Did u apply the state sponsorship in same EOI or you have applied two different EOI, one for subclass 189 and other one for 190 ( NSW).
> Please shed some light on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Randhir


Hi randhir,

I submitted two different eois after getting an invite for 190 I have paisa d the SS fee and uploaded all required documents now waiting for approval


----------



## mlaurah

randhir510 said:


> I tried withdrawing subclass 190 ( NSW) from my EOI, but if i do so my whole eoi will be removed from skill select and i do not want to change my 189 date of effect ( which is 05/10/2015), now stuck with it if i remove my subclass 190, than 189 will also be removed
> Please advice what to do ? is there any way to remove 190 without any effect to 189 in same EOI.


Please someone correct me if I am wrong as this is a very delicate issue 
In my opinion, you can edit your EOI and unselect visa 190. The date of effect won't change because you are not changing something that affects your score.
This is from DIBP website:
_"You can also access your EOI and update your information at any time. You might want to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification, improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition. If you provide updated information which changes your points score or your ability to make a complete EOI, SkillSelect will update your ranking and ability to be considered for an invitation automatically. "_
Also, I received an email from QLD offering a 489 visa, and if I wanted that, I had to edit my EOI and add the regional nominated. That's why I think this can be the solution.

my two cents


----------



## mlaurah

randhir510 said:


> Thanks mlaurh,
> Really appreciate your valuable advice. In my case i did the same mistake as u did, as i applied both 189 and 190 under one EOI, is it possible can i withdraw the 190 from there and apply as a separate eoi and if i do so does it has any effect on my other subclass 189 ?
> 
> Please advice


I am glad I could help you. It's great that you are in time to solve it. I am very happy with my mistake now. Otherwise, I wouldn't had consider the option of moving to Sydney which seems to be quite promising.
I hope you can edit your EOI and submit a new one without any problems.


----------



## manthan29

I am filling the 1221 form? could you help me with questions 
18 If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?Intended date of arrival?
19 Intended date of departure?
20 Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia?Places of intended stopovers?
21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
from Australia
39 Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
40 Do you intend to work in Australia?


----------



## randhir510

mlaurah said:


> I am glad I could help you. It's great that you are in time to solve it. I am very happy with my mistake now. Otherwise, I wouldn't had consider the option of moving to Sydney which seems to be quite promising.
> I hope you can edit your EOI and submit a new one without any problems.


Thanks mate, 
I really appreciate your valuable advice and i hope other will also gets benefited out of it.

Cheers.


----------



## Ricks1990

manthan29 said:


> I am filling the 1221 form? could you help me with questions
> 18 If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?Intended date of arrival?
> 19 Intended date of departure?
> 20 Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia?Places of intended stopovers?
> 21 Give details of any proposed onward locations after your departure
> from Australia
> 39 Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia?
> 40 Do you intend to work in Australia?


Q. 18, 19, 20 and 21 - *Leave* blank
Q. 39 _ Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia? - *Tick* No 
Q. 39 _ Do you intend to work in Australia? - *Tick* Yes (leave the rest blank)

Hope this help you... wish you all the best...


----------



## manthan29

Ricks1990 said:


> Q. 18, 19, 20 and 21 - *Leave* blank
> Q. 39 _ Do you intend to do a course of study while in Australia? - *Tick* No
> Q. 39 _ Do you intend to work in Australia? - *Tick* Yes (leave the rest blank)
> 
> Hope this help you... wish you all the best...


Thanks a lot. Did you upload both the 80 and 1221 forms together?


----------



## Ricks1990

manthan29 said:


> Thanks a lot. Did you upload both the 80 and 1221 forms together?


Yes mate... (see my signature for details)


----------



## manthan29

Ricks1990 said:


> Yes mate... (see my signature for details)


Thanks mate. I will send my 1221 form to my agent as well. Does this increase the chances of direct grant?


----------



## randhir510

mlaurah said:


> Please someone correct me if I am wrong as this is a very delicate issue
> In my opinion, you can edit your EOI and unselect visa 190. The date of effect won't change because you are not changing something that affects your score.
> This is from DIBP website:
> _"You can also access your EOI and update your information at any time. You might want to do this if you have gained new work experience, gained a higher qualification, improved your English language ability and/or changed your family composition. If you provide updated information which changes your points score or your ability to make a complete EOI, SkillSelect will update your ranking and ability to be considered for an invitation automatically. "_
> Also, I received an email from QLD offering a 489 visa, and if I wanted that, I had to edit my EOI and add the regional nominated. That's why I think this can be the solution.
> 
> my two cents


Dear mlaurah,
Really appreciated your advice. I have just updated my EOI and Date of Effect doesn't change ....before your post i was so scarred to edit the EOI as i didn't want to change my DOE of my EOI. Thanks to your advice, i did and nothing had happened..Now i have submitted different EOI for Visa Sub Class190. 
Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Regards, 
Randhir


----------



## awais_666

any region open guys for 489 for accountants or auditors?


----------



## mlaurah

randhir510 said:


> Dear mlaurah,
> Really appreciated your advice. I have just updated my EOI and Date of Effect doesn't change ....before your post i was so scarred to edit the EOI as i didn't want to change my DOE of my EOI. Thanks to your advice, i did and nothing had happened..Now i have submitted different EOI for Visa Sub Class190.
> Let's hope for the best :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Regards,
> Randhir


Great!
Yes, I know that feeling. The process is quite stressful.
All the best!


----------



## qader.adil

Hey,

Just joined the EOI submitted club for 221111. Does anyone keep a track of the submitted EOI list. I would like to update my name on it.

EOI Submitted for 189: 30/11/2015
Points: 70

Also, is anyone having any issues getting into the Skillselect website to review on the results of the latest invitation rounds?

Adil


----------



## jamievdw

qader.adil said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just joined the EOI submitted club for 221111. Does anyone keep a track of the submitted EOI list. I would like to update my name on it.
> 
> EOI Submitted for 189: 30/11/2015
> Points: 70
> 
> Also, is anyone having any issues getting into the Skillselect website to review on the results of the latest invitation rounds?
> 
> Adil


I am also getting an error when trying to access SkillSelect. Maybe they are busy updating with the latest results?


----------



## Ajeet

Yes, they might be updating the results.

Good luck


----------



## kevin_acct

Hey,

Accountant General

Skills Assessed from ICAA

EOI 189 with 70 Points 23/11/2015

EOI 190 NSW 70+5 Points 23/11/2015

Invitation to apply for 190 on 26/11/2015

Accountants moving to sydney please contact.


----------



## manthan29

Do you guys have any info on when immigration office will close for holidays?


----------



## jamievdw

Apparently the next 189 invitation round is 2 December. Still can't access the SkillSelect website though - https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544


----------



## Crazy student

jamievdw said:


> Apparently the next 189 invitation round is 2 December. Still can't access the SkillSelect website though - https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544


Sceriously !!! that post is 2 years old mate


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Apparently the next 189 invitation round is 2 December. Still can't access the SkillSelect website though - https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/posts/686451874722544


Jamie is going back in time


----------



## jamievdw

Haha, my bad! Reposted from somewhere else and missed the year! Thought it was strange that it was a Wednesday...


----------



## qader.adil

Skillselect is up and running, good luck for those expecting invitations.

Adil


----------



## ankit_smart

kevin_acct said:


> Hey,
> 
> Accountant General
> 
> Skills Assessed from ICAA
> 
> EOI 189 with 70 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> EOI 190 NSW 70+5 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> Invitation to apply for 190 on 26/11/2015
> 
> Accountants moving to sydney please contact.


Hi Kevin,

Have you recieved the invitation from NSW on 26 NOV for visa 190?


----------



## bhupender

kevin_acct said:


> Hey,
> 
> Accountant General
> 
> Skills Assessed from ICAA
> 
> EOI 189 with 70 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> EOI 190 NSW 70+5 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> Invitation to apply for 190 on 26/11/2015
> 
> Accountants moving to sydney please contact.


Congrats mate, have u filed eoi specific to NSW or in general under 190 ?


----------



## bhupender

Can anyone please suggest what could be the reason of not getting invite for 190. I have heard ppl getting invite on 26/11 with 75 points having filed the eoi later than mine.
190 
Mgt accountant
75 points 
22/11 eoi


----------



## kevin_acct

I filed for both 189 and 190 visa

Yeah I filed 190 for NSW specifically.

But I am confused whether to wait for 189 visa or I should file for NSW

Please suggest the best course

MY EOI is 70 Points 23/11/2015
221111 Accountant General


----------



## Sgamba

kevin_acct said:


> I filed for both 189 and 190 visa
> 
> Yeah I filed 190 for NSW specifically.
> 
> But I am confused whether to wait for 189 visa or I should file for NSW
> 
> Please suggest the best course
> 
> MY EOI is 70 Points 23/11/2015
> 221111 Accountant General


Go for NSW without any doubt!

If you wait for visa 189 you'll miss the chance of NSW and you might wait forever even if you have 70 points.

For accountant there are approximately 2 months of backlog (I think they arrived to invite 70 pointers who submitted EOI on 6/7 September) and in the last rounds they only cleared 5-6 days per round.


----------



## bhupender

bhupender said:


> Can anyone please suggest what could be the reason of not getting invite for 190. I have heard ppl getting invite on 26/11 with 75 points having filed the eoi later than mine.
> 190
> Mgt accountant
> 75 points
> 22/11 eoi


Please can anyone answer??


----------



## ankit_smart

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Kevin,
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kevin_acct View Post
> Hey,
> 
> Accountant General
> 
> Skills Assessed from ICAA
> 
> EOI 189 with 70 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> EOI 190 NSW 70+5 Points 23/11/2015
> 
> Invitation to apply for 190 on 26/11/2015
> 
> Accountants moving to sydney please contact.
> 
> Have you recieved the invitation from NSW on 26 NOV for visa 190?


Thanks Kevin, I have also received the state nomination on 26 NOV, but I was not aware of it, thanks to you I came to know about it.
Applied on 22 Nov 2015 for VISA 190


----------



## ankit_smart

*List of documents*

Can anybody please confirm the list of the documents that is required to be uploaded at the time of receiving invitation for applying for NSW where we are required to pay 300 Dollars fees and after which we will receive the final invite.

"The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process."


----------



## awais_666

guys and hopes for the people who got 


60 points in 189
65 points in 190

i have submitted EOI just few days ago and dont know how much is expected time for it or should i submit as auditor for better chances any suggestions please


----------



## ankit_smart

awais_666 said:


> guys and hopes for the people who got
> 
> 
> 60 points in 189
> 65 points in 190
> 
> i have submitted EOI just few days ago and dont know how much is expected time for it or should i submit as auditor for better chances any suggestions please


I don't want to disappoint you but No invite has been issued to VISA 189 since March 2015. Now 70 pointers are in 2 month waiting and if they dont increase the number of invites this waiting for 70 pointers is going to increase further, which means there is very very very slim chances for you


----------



## kevin_acct

Congrats ankit_smart

Good luck


----------



## awais_666

ankit_smart said:


> I don't want to disappoint you but No invite has been issued to VISA 189 since March 2015. Now 70 pointers are in 2 month waiting and if they dont increase the number of invites this waiting for 70 pointers is going to increase further, which means there is very very very slim chances for you


Thanks for reply
So not even for 190?
Anyone knows any region open for 489 
And should i go for the assessment for auditor


----------



## kavimate85

awais_666 said:


> Thanks for reply
> So not even for 190?
> Anyone knows any region open for 489
> And should i go for the assessment for auditor



You do have chance for 190 but 489 is now closed your 190 May take 4 to 5 months on 60+5 points try to increase your points and going for auditor is good I got it as external auditor on 65+5 points best of luck


----------



## tarun_87

Hi guys, can u please help me with this query.
had applied for 190 visa for General accountant for NSW with 75(70+5) points. I have recieved an invite for the state sponsorship from NSW now. However, along with other documents they have also asked for my full CV/Resume. I have not claimed any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience and my other work experience are not related to accounting. I have a positive skills assessment from CPA because of my study in accounting. so in my CV can i skip my work experience section? or can i include my work in other areas and if i include the other work experiences will it affect my state sponsorship negatively?


----------



## desiaussie

ankit_smart said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Have you recieved the invitation from NSW on 26 NOV for visa 190?


Hi Ankit,

Would you please guide me through the skill assessment.

I have done my bachelor and masters in commerce and i am in C.A. (final)

is that enough to get my skills assessed or do i need to complete my C.A first before applying.


----------



## desiaussie

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys, can u please help me with this query.
> had applied for 190 visa for General accountant for NSW with 75(70+5) points. I have recieved an invite for the state sponsorship from NSW now. However, along with other documents they have also asked for my full CV/Resume. I have not claimed any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience and my other work experience are not related to accounting. I have a positive skills assessment from CPA because of my study in accounting. so in my CV can i skip my work experience section? or can i include my work in other areas and if i include the other work experiences will it affect my state sponsorship negatively?


@tarun, what all documents have you submitted to CPA for skill assessment


----------



## tarun_87

My educational transcripts and syllabus (commerce+Business+Accounting)


----------



## stamang

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys, can u please help me with this query.
> had applied for 190 visa for General accountant for NSW with 75(70+5) points. I have recieved an invite for the state sponsorship from NSW now. However, along with other documents they have also asked for my full CV/Resume. I have not claimed any work experience points as I do not have any accounting experience and my other work experience are not related to accounting. I have a positive skills assessment from CPA because of my study in accounting. so in my CV can i skip my work experience section? or can i include my work in other areas and if i include the other work experiences will it affect my state sponsorship negatively?


Well, the resume that they are asking for is mandatory for someone who has claimed work experience. If you have not claimed any, just go ahead and submit your normal CV that you have. Since that is in the list of documents that NSW seeks, you just need to upload it as a formality. I have gone through with the process and have been invited for 190 by DIBP already. NSW took only about couple weeks to approve me. Good luck.


----------



## kash123

stamang said:


> Well, the resume that they are asking for is mandatory for someone who has claimed work experience. If you have not claimed any, just go ahead and submit your normal CV that you have. Since that is in the list of documents that NSW seeks, you just need to upload it as a formality. I have gone through with the process and have been invited for 190 by DIBP already. NSW took only about couple weeks to approve me. Good luck.


hii on whih date u applied for eoi and when did u get invite??


----------



## GDAWG

Results are out


----------



## mlaurah

GDAWG said:


> Results are out


yes...much better than the previous ones. And there will be an invitations round this Friday!


----------



## Irish1987

GDAWG said:


> Results are out


Can you include a link - I can't find it thru google.


----------



## GDAWG

Irish1987 said:


> Can you include a link - I can't find it thru google.


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx


----------



## Irish1987

Thanks. Is there any way of finding out if they're likely to increase the number of accountants admitted or is it a matter of making assumptions based on what they publish each month?


----------



## GDAWG

Irish1987 said:


> Thanks. Is there any way of finding out if they're likely to increase the number of accountants admitted or is it a matter of making assumptions based on what they publish each month?


unfortunately no mate given that it's only gonna be 700 per round for the next 2 rounds 
they might not even invite any accountants


----------



## jkfooty

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI on 1st of this month with 65points for 190. There's a question "If you would like to include your partner/family member in the future application." I am confused with this coz right now i am single though i am getting married after 2 months. Should i add my partner here or not ?

What is better to add 189 and 190 in single EOI or 2 different is better ? Experts please guide. Thanks


----------



## bryan00

Is there a possibility that the occupation ceiling for accountants doesn't get fully filled even by the end of financial year? This certainly is what's going to happen if only 70 points keep getting invited. Aren't they supposed to use up the whole spot?


----------



## jamievdw

For those who have lodged their 190 visa's and don't already follow this, check this out --> My Immigration Tracker | visa tracker sc190 you can also track the 189 process and EOI status'.


----------



## Sgamba

bryan00 said:


> Is there a possibility that the occupation ceiling for accountants doesn't get fully filled even by the end of financial year? This certainly is what's going to happen if only 70 points keep getting invited. Aren't they supposed to use up the whole spot?


I think it's most likely the occupation ceiling will not filled up. And unfortunately they don't have any obligation to fill up the whole spots.

DIBP wanted to drop accountant off from SOL already this financial year, but all accounting bodies (CPA, ICA, etc.) opposed to this decision; in the end they just halved the number of possible invites.
However, it seems that DIBP keeps following their thoughts trying to limit as much as possible the number of invitations for accountants.


----------



## randhir510

Please suggest what are my chances to get invited with 65 points under 189 and 65+5 190 (NSW).
Details are mentioned in my signature

Please Advice


----------



## dennisec

Received my invite 189, 11/09/2015 eoi 70pts


----------



## palducente

dennisec said:


> Received my invite 189, 11/09/2015 eoi 70pts


just got an invite. eoi 10sept 70 points.


----------



## jamievdw

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Jen519

Congrats guys!

They invited up to 9/9 on 23rd Nov, so only 2 days movement so far. Can't wait to hear from anyone who submitted late September/ early October.

If stamang's Accountant+Auditor theory is correct, we should see more than 50 invites in December and all us 65 pointers will finally have some hope!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Alexism

Hi guys,

Just to inform so you have some thought about your position now. 

I have received NSW invitation yesterday for G.Accountant with (65+5)
EOI: June/2015 with 55+5
PTE 79+: 2/12/2015
NSW invitation: 3/12/2015

In my case, I include my wife and son in EOI. Do I need to pay extra money for them in NSW application or just $300 (Offshore)?

Thanks and good luck to you all.


----------



## GDAWG

did i get an invitation hm.... have to check


----------



## GDAWG

Jen519 said:


> Congrats guys!
> 
> They invited up to 9/9 on 23rd Nov, so only 2 days movement so far. Can't wait to hear from anyone who submitted late September/ early October.
> 
> If stamang's Accountant+Auditor theory is correct, we should see more than 50 invites in December and all us 65 pointers will finally have some hope!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


hopefully the back log for 70 pointers will be cleared end of this month


----------



## fingercrossed

Results for 7th round came out and turned out to be a let down. Only 25 Accountants got invited and with number of 700 invitations expected for this month, looks like no accountants will be invited. Feeling hopeless with my case now


----------



## Jen519

fingercrossed said:


> Results for 7th round came out and turned out to be a let down. Only 25 Accountants got invited and with number of 700 invitations expected for this month, looks like no accountants will be invited. Feeling hopeless with my case now


What are your points / DOE?

I don't think anyone was expecting more than 25 invites in the second November round. We are all hoping for c. 200 invites in December. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## GDAWG

guess who got invited


----------



## wongvick

GDAWG said:


> guess who got invited


Have you got invited?


----------



## Jen519

GDAWG said:


> guess who got invited


CONGRATS!!

That's 10 days backlog cleared (9/9/15 - 19/9/15).

Any late Sept 70 pointers got an invite (or otherwise)?!


----------



## GDAWG

Jen519 said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> That's 10 days backlog cleared (9/9/15 - 19/9/15).
> 
> Any late Sept 70 pointers got an invite (or otherwise)?!


Thanks Jen off to mexico now lane:


----------



## Jen519

GDAWG said:


> Thanks Jen off to mexico now lane:


Awesome!! Must be great to have this off your mind before your trip! Have fun and check out the Cenotes, plus Xplor and Xel-ha if you're in the Cancun area!


----------



## SOURABH.C

Alexism said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to inform so you have some thought about your position now.
> 
> I have received NSW invitation yesterday for G.Accountant with (65+5)
> EOI: June/2015 with 55+5
> PTE 79+: 2/12/2015
> NSW invitation: 3/12/2015
> 
> In my case, I include my wife and son in EOI. Do I need to pay extra money for them in NSW application or just $300 (Offshore)?
> 
> Thanks and good luck to you all.


Congrats..now I am sure that 79+ in PTE is only option for 55 pointers to succeed


----------



## bryan00

Sgamba said:


> I think it's most likely the occupation ceiling will not filled up. And unfortunately they don't have any obligation to fill up the whole spots.
> 
> DIBP wanted to drop accountant off from SOL already this financial year, but all accounting bodies (CPA, ICA, etc.) opposed to this decision; in the end they just halved the number of possible invites.
> However, it seems that DIBP keeps following their thoughts trying to limit as much as possible the number of invitations for accountants.


If what you're saying turns out to be true, then there will definitely be no hope for 65 pointers. Where did you hear this from? Was this a legal advice from a migration agent? Or am I the only one not aware of this? I always thought that an occupation ceiling was a set figure that they should fill up given that there are clearly way more demands than supply.


----------



## Atiqa

Hi everyone
One thing to ask.. How CPA assesses experience? do CPA calls the person who wrote the testimonial or any visit is made by local embassy member?


----------



## ankit_smart

I have got visa 190 intent from NSW on 26 Nov and I have filed application for visa on 3 dec. Now I will suspend my visa 189 once I get final invitation for visa 190.


----------



## fingercrossed

I am sitting at 65points right now and DOE 1/12/15 which is few days ago. So I am not expecting anything untill next Feb. Thinking of apply EOI for 190.


----------



## fingercrossed

Jen519 said:


> What are your points / DOE?
> 
> I don't think anyone was expecting more than 25 invites in the second November round. We are all hoping for c. 200 invites in December. *Fingers crossed*


I am sitting at 65points right now and DOE 1/12/15 which is few days ago. So I am not expecting anything untill next Feb. Thinking of apply EOI for 190.


----------



## jamievdw

Congrats!!  Looks like I would have got an invite today FINALLY (EOI 17 Sep with 70pts) if I hadn't opted for the 190 but still happy with my choice as my visa has been lodged for 2 weeks already.

Hope they clear the backlog soon for everyone waiting - it has been VERY frustrating!!


----------



## stardustt07

Does anyone know how to get work experience? What documents do they require to prove this? I have had 10 months of Assistant Accountant role and by January i will have another few months of Accounts Officer role. Will this be sufficient to claim 1 year work experience for 2211 General Accountant?


----------



## umairyc

Jen519 said:


> What are your points / DOE?
> 
> I don't think anyone was expecting more than 25 invites in the second November round. We are all hoping for c. 200 invites in December. *Fingers crossed*


They have already had the first round for December and have continued with their 25 invitations regime for accountants. If you check the immigrations website the scheduled total invitations to be sent out has gone "down" to 700 per round instead of 1150 per round, making things worse.


----------



## umairyc

bryan00 said:


> If what you're saying turns out to be true, then there will definitely be no hope for 65 pointers. Where did you hear this from? Was this a legal advice from a migration agent? Or am I the only one not aware of this? I always thought that an occupation ceiling was a set figure that they should fill up given that there are clearly way more demands than supply.


The immigrations department is not bound by anything at all... they may change anything at any time, they can justify this by saying that they work for the interest of the country and not the applicants.


----------



## bhupender

Hey community members,
Can anyone suggest what is the cutoff for visa 190 NSW . i had applied on 22nd NoV 15 with 75 but no invite.
Who is the last guy to get an invite, pls share


----------



## Jen519

umairyc said:


> They have already had the first round for December and have continued with their 25 invitations regime for accountants. If you check the immigrations website the scheduled total invitations to be sent out has gone "down" to 700 per round instead of 1150 per round, making things worse.


Umairyc - how do you know they only invited 25?

So far, all we know is they cleared 10 days - yes this is roughly 25 people but the round was only yesterday, there could be more people who haven't posted on the forum, we won't know for sure until results are published.

Total number of invites reduction obviously hasn't affected accountants if they did still invite 25 - don't forget that some occupations have been over-invited so there is still a chance of DIBP balancing out accountant later in the programme year.


----------



## ankit_smart

stardustt07 said:


> Does anyone know how to get work experience? What documents do they require to prove this? I have had 10 months of Assistant Accountant role and by January i will have another few months of Accounts Officer role. Will this be sufficient to claim 1 year work experience for 2211 General Accountant?


Work reference letter is required for to prove this. Check ICA OR cpa skill assessement for more details on this as they have specific requirement for this.

Further 1 year of Australian work ex will give u 5 points or 3 years experience outside Australia is required for 5 points for experience


----------



## Jen519

fingercrossed said:


> I am sitting at 65points right now and DOE 1/12/15 which is few days ago. So I am not expecting anything untill next Feb. Thinking of apply EOI for 190.


190 will definitely be a quicker and safer option for you.

189 won't be before February in my opinion - there is a 70 point backlog to mid September and a 65 point backlog to July so it will take a while for this to be cleared, if at all.


----------



## Atiqa

hi guys..
Is that mandatory to upload most recent english test result to claim points?? I have not provided the result of most recent test.. will it create any issue..?? please help


----------



## Jen519

bryan00 said:


> If what you're saying turns out to be true, then there will definitely be no hope for 65 pointers. Where did you hear this from? Was this a legal advice from a migration agent? Or am I the only one not aware of this? I always thought that an occupation ceiling was a set figure that they should fill up given that there are clearly way more demands than supply.


Bryan - it is just an opinion (shared by several on this forum), not fact.

The occupation ceiling is the maximum number of invites DIBP will issue, but as far as I know they are not obligated to fill it. HOWEVER, in the past they have always let occupations fill up eventually when there have been enough applicants to do so.

I'm personally a fan of the Auditor+Accountant theory (DIBP over-invited Auditors at the start of the year and have limited Accountant invites until the combined totals balance out). We should find out in Dec/Jan if this is the case.

Might just be wishful thinking but I think it is a bit early to write off the chance of 65-pointers being invited - there is still 6.5 months left to go.

I think anyone in a rush for an invite or below 65 points or submitting later in the year with 65 points might want to explore 190 or other options, but I don't think the situation is as hopeless as everyone seems to think if you can afford to be patient.


----------



## cpau

Hi Guys,

How to check if there is available slot for visa 190 NSW? Im considering to submit EOI for 190 since there is a backlog for 70 pointers for accountants. I submitted EOI for 189 few days ago with 70 pts. Is the invitation faster for 190 than 189? Thanks.


----------



## jamievdw

cpau said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How to check if there is available slot for visa 190 NSW? Im considering to submit EOI for 190 since there is a backlog for 70 pointers for accountants. I submitted EOI for 189 few days ago with 70 pts. Is the invitation faster for 190 than 189? Thanks.


The 190 route will definitely be faster! Very happy with my decision to go that route as my visa is now lodged and I am waiting for a CO to approve. 

Submitted my 190 EOI 12 Oct with 70+5pts, received a nomination 29 Oct, SkillSelct invite 19 Oct and lodged my visa 20 Oct. Apparently CO's get allocated to 190 applications within 3-4 weeks at the moment.

Submitted an 189 EOI with 70pts back in August, and would still be waiting to lodge my visa.

 Good luck!


----------



## Dexpat

Hi guys,

Just an update from my side so that folks will have some general ideas about their own situation

Date of EOI: 11/11/2015 (General Accountant)
Points: 65+5 (SS) with PTE score 79+ all 
Received Invitation to apply for nomination from NSW: 26/11/15 
Paid $ 300 dollar and applied for Nomination :28/11/15
Eagerly awaiting the approval from NSW:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarun_87

Hi guys, can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it.


----------



## jamievdw

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it.


I understand the confusion... I confirm that you can definitely have 2 separate EOI's for the 189 and 190. You can receive a 190 invite and still wait for a 189 invite with no issues. Keep you options open!!


----------



## tarun_87

Thanks Jamievdw. I appreciate your prompt reply


----------



## rickybd2

randhir510 said:


> Please suggest what are my chances to get invited with 65 points under 189 and 65+5 190 (NSW).
> Details are mentioned in my signature
> 
> Please Advice


just wondering if any one has got positive skill assessment for overseas work experience under general accountant? 

Can any one tell me what document do they ( Accounting body ) require to assess the work experience from overseas?


----------



## bhupender

I have got my assessment done as Management accountant from ICAA and file EOI for 190 with 75 points. I did notice that other people who have filed later than me have got invitation in general accountant.
I also read about few people on this forum , not getting invite under management accountant since jul.
Now, i want to get myself reassessed as General accountant.
Please advice whether i can file two different EOI under two diff category.
And should i get reassessment from ICAA or CPA to avoid getting my earlier assessment void.
Please share your views.
I dont want to drop my current EOI under mgt accountant


----------



## rickybd2

bhupender said:


> I have got my assessment done as Management accountant from ICAA and file EOI for 190 with 75 points. I did notice that other people who have filed later than me have got invitation in general accountant.
> I also read about few people on this forum , not getting invite under management accountant since jul.
> Now, i want to get myself reassessed as General accountant.
> Please advice whether i can file two different EOI under two diff category.
> And should i get reassessment from ICAA or CPA to avoid getting my earlier assessment void.
> Please share your views.
> I dont want to drop my current EOI under mgt accountant


I think you should wait a few more days. You have waited only 10 days for 190.
Invitation for 190 does not have any cut off date. So whether you applied 3 months before or 3 days before does not make your invitation process any faster. 
based on the opinion in this forum, i tend to believe, you need couple of things that can warrant you a place in 190 :
1. YOu have 65+5 points ( atleast )
2. You got to have Ielts 8 or PTE 79+ 
N.B. You would still get a invitation even if you dont have ielts 8 or PTE 79 given that, you have gained points from work experience.


----------



## rickybd2

randhir510 said:


> Please suggest what are my chances to get invited with 65 points under 189 and 65+5 190 (NSW).
> Details are mentioned in my signature
> 
> Please Advice


Your signature says that, you have gained point for overseas work experience?
Could you please shade some lights in this regards ?

I have read the instruction in CA/CPA website, but I need to take some advice who actually did this. seems like you are one of the few people who has claimed point for overseas work experience.


----------



## bhupender

rickybd2 said:


> I think you should wait a few more days. You have waited only 10 days for 190.
> Invitation for 190 does not have any cut off date. So whether you applied 3 months before or 3 days before does not make your invitation process any faster.
> based on the opinion in this forum, i tend to believe, you need couple of things that can warrant you a place in 190 :
> 1. YOu have 65+5 points ( atleast )
> 2. You got to have Ielts 8 or PTE 79+
> N.B. You would still get a invitation even if you dont have ielts 8 or PTE 79 given that, you have gained points from work experience.


Thanks for the response
I don't have issue with waiting but i knew people who have applied later than me and with lower points are getting invite. So i am just worried in case i have done anything wrong.
If invite have skipped me then there has to be some reason.
As far as eligibility stands i have claimed 70+5 points with PTE score of 88 and work ex 4 year.
So i guess the wrong would be category i have applied in (mgt) as i cannot see any other reason of skipping me and giving invitation to 65 pointers


----------



## rickybd2

bhupender said:


> Thanks for the response
> I don't have issue with waiting but i knew people who have applied later than me and with lower points are getting invite. So i am just worried in case i have done anything wrong.
> If invite have skipped me then there has to be some reason.
> As far as eligibility stands i have claimed 70+5 points with PTE score of 88 and work ex 4 year.
> So i guess the wrong would be category i have applied in (mgt) as i cannot see any other reason of skipping me and giving invitation to 65 pointers


That could be a valid point. But, as far as I know, taxation accountant,management accountant,auditor all of these fall under general Accountant category. 
Look brother, you have 70 points already(for 189); the current backlog for 70 is nearly 2 months which will be cleared in a matter of time. If you have patience to wait 2 more months, definitely you are going to get a 189 invitation. In case you are in rush, there is 190 for you. But no one can tell you exactly when you are getting invitation for nomination. Unlike 189, there is no cut off date for 190.
referring back to the category, you can get your degree ( and work experience ) assessed as general accountant, that would only cost you 550. And you can lodge separate EOI for each subclass.
Let the previous EOI exist in the system, meanwhile you can re assess your degree.
You are just losing 550, in return you are getting peace.
But if i were you, I would not do this, because 70 points is enough to get invitation, be it for 189 or 190.

Btw i have a query: in regard to work experience assessment, can you give me some insight, like what document did they require?


----------



## bhupender

rickybd2 said:


> That could be a valid point. But, as far as I know, taxation accountant,management accountant,auditor all of these fall under general Accountant category.
> Look brother, you have 70 points already(for 189); the current backlog for 70 is nearly 2 months which will be cleared in a matter of time. If you have patience to wait 2 more months, definitely you are going to get a 189 invitation. In case you are in rush, there is 190 for you. But no one can tell you exactly when you are getting invitation for nomination. Unlike 189, there is no cut off date for 190.
> referring back to the category, you can get your degree ( and work experience ) assessed as general accountant, that would only cost you 550. And you can lodge separate EOI for each subclass.
> Let the previous EOI exist in the system, meanwhile you can re assess your degree.
> You are just losing 550, in return you are getting peace.
> But if i were you, I would not do this, because 70 points is enough to get invitation, be it for 189 or 190.
> 
> Btw i have a query: in regard to work experience assessment, can you give me some insight, like what document did they require?


Firstly answer to your query
For work ex they require certified true copies work reference letter along with salary slips
http://www.charteredaccountants.com...w-to-Apply/Skilled-employment-assessment.aspx

Lately the situation has became worse now even 70 pointers are waiting for 3 months or more and it is likely to be getting worse. Last round result fetch invite only till 9 sep . so its a long way to reach 22/11 mu EOI date considering the pace at which they are inviting.
I already have checked with ICAA and they said that they will do so but u need to check with DIPB whether initial assessment will get void.
Now i am wondering how to contact DIPB as they are not having any mail ID or so.


----------



## khald

Dear All,
I have 10 years experience as an Accountant, but my Bachelor is in Business from the faculty of Commerce, so can my qualification be assessed as an Accountant General?


----------



## Sgamba

khald said:


> Dear All,
> I have 10 years experience as an Accountant, but my Bachelor is in Business from the faculty of Commerce, so can my qualification be assessed as an Accountant General?


It depends which subjects you took during your studies.
Check the list of required subjects on CPA/ICA website and check whether you studied all of those.
Then, if you believe you satisfy their requirements but you're not 100% sure you might request a Skilled migration skilled employment only which costs AU$130 (I think that's the name, but better double check with other experts).


----------



## ankit_smart

rickybd2 said:


> That could be a valid point. But, as far as I know, taxation accountant,management accountant,auditor all of these fall under general Accountant category.
> Look brother, you have 70 points already(for 189); the current backlog for 70 is nearly 2 months which will be cleared in a matter of time. If you have patience to wait 2 more months, definitely you are going to get a 189 invitation. In case you are in rush, there is 190 for you. But no one can tell you exactly when you are getting invitation for nomination. Unlike 189, there is no cut off date for 190.
> referring back to the category, you can get your degree ( and work experience ) assessed as general accountant, that would only cost you 550. And you can lodge separate EOI for each subclass.
> Let the previous EOI exist in the system, meanwhile you can re assess your degree.
> You are just losing 550, in return you are getting peace.
> But if i were you, I would not do this, because 70 points is enough to get invitation, be it for 189 or 190.
> 
> Btw i have a query: in regard to work experience assessment, can you give me some insight, like what document did they require?


Here you go

Format being used my me to claim work experience at the time of assessment at ICA


Must be on company letterhead - this must clearly indicate full address (street and PO Box) of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses

Employment Reference Letter 

To whomsoever it may concern,
This is to certify that Mr. NAME bearing employee ID : XXXXX was an Permanent employee of “XXX Private Limited” and was employed from 22th April, 2013 to 17th April, 2014.
Mr. XXX was employed on Full Time basis working 45 hours a week as Executive - Finance at New Delhi, India with last drawn annual salary of Rs. *******/-.
He performed the following duties/responsibilities:
Monthly, quarterly and yearly closing and consolidating of books, including passing accounting entries and tax reporting requirements. 
Preparing reporting schedules.
Preparing reconciliation of MIS number with the Statutory numbers.

Your Sincerely,
Name
Designation
Contact Number 
Email Id

If you cannot get it signed then, you need letters like offer letter, relieving letter from company to confirm all the information below:-

Must be on company letterhead - this must clearly indicate full address (street and PO Box) of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses.

Include the job title.

Provide proof of service (i.e. exact period of employment).

Detailed job description or task list (tasks copied from the Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS) occupation definitions will not be accepted).(if you cannot get job description then you can give statutory declaration for the same)

State how many hours per week*worked in the role and whether the role was full or part time.

State whether the role was permanent, temporary or contract.

Be signed by direct the*line manager, CEO, or HR representative - name and position of signatory must be typed or stamped below the signature. A reference with an illegible signature will not be accepted.

Include the direct contact number of the person writing the reference.

Applicant's salary.


----------



## randhir510

rickybd2 said:


> Your signature says that, you have gained point for overseas work experience?
> Could you please shade some lights in this regards ?
> 
> I have read the instruction in CA/CPA website, but I need to take some advice who actually did this. seems like you are one of the few people who has claimed point for overseas work experience.


Hi Ricky,
Any experience gained outside Australia is considered as overseas experience and though i have done masters from australia, however soon after i came back and started working in India. so , that's why i claimed 5 points for my work experience and same will become 10 points in april, 2016. however by the time i doubt if scenario would be same as it is now than i hardly see any chance for the invitation. 

That's why, i am again preparing for the PTE exam and trying to score 79 each.


----------



## ankit_smart

randhir510 said:


> Hi Ricky,
> Any experience gained outside Australia is considered as overseas experience and though i have done masters from australia, however soon after i came back and started working in India. so , that's why i claimed 5 points for my work experience and same will become 10 points in april, 2016. however by the time i doubt if scenario would be same as it is now than i hardly see any chance for the invitation.
> 
> That's why, i am again preparing for the PTE exam and trying to score 79 each.


Hi randir, 

You will 5 additional points for masters from Australia.

Btw when did you do your masters? In 2011?

Because i guess while assessing the count experience from the last highest degree you have attained.


----------



## randhir510

ankit_smart said:


> Hi randir,
> 
> You will 5 additional points for masters from Australia.
> 
> Btw when did you do your masters? In 2011?
> 
> Because i guess while assessing the count experience from the last highest degree you have attained.


I have completed my masters in 2009 and than for the next two years i had work experience not not in my nominated field, so altogether i have experience of 4 years and 9 months in my nominated field. 
I have claimed 5 extra points for my australian studies. That's why i have 65. actually i had 70 points, but this October i turned 33 and my points reduced to 65. Next year in april, i can claim 10 points and than again my points will increased to 70. But i have doubt, by the time things going to be too late as current backlog of 70 pointers is for 2 months and looking at the current scenario, who knows from next financial year, accounting will not be part of SOL anymore, it's already comes under flagged occupation list.


----------



## manthan29

why do you have to submit the form 1221 in addition to the form 80.. I think the form 80 covers all points from form 1221 as well. Anyone who recently filled in both the forms?


----------



## Atiqa

ankit_smart said:


> Here you go
> 
> Format being used my me to claim work experience at the time of assessment at ICA
> 
> 
> Must be on company letterhead - this must clearly indicate full address (street and PO Box) of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses
> 
> Employment Reference Letter
> 
> To whomsoever it may concern,
> This is to certify that Mr. NAME bearing employee ID : XXXXX was an Permanent employee of “XXX Private Limited” and was employed from 22th April, 2013 to 17th April, 2014.
> Mr. XXX was employed on Full Time basis working 45 hours a week as Executive - Finance at New Delhi, India with last drawn annual salary of Rs. *******/-.
> He performed the following duties/responsibilities:
> Monthly, quarterly and yearly closing and consolidating of books, including passing accounting entries and tax reporting requirements.
> Preparing reporting schedules.
> Preparing reconciliation of MIS number with the Statutory numbers.
> 
> Your Sincerely,
> Name
> Designation
> Contact Number
> Email Id
> 
> If you cannot get it signed then, you need letters like offer letter, relieving letter from company to confirm all the information below:-
> 
> Must be on company letterhead - this must clearly indicate full address (street and PO Box) of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses.
> 
> Include the job title.
> 
> Provide proof of service (i.e. exact period of employment).
> 
> Detailed job description or task list (tasks copied from the Australian Bureau of Statistics (ABS) occupation definitions will not be accepted).(if you cannot get job description then you can give statutory declaration for the same)
> 
> State how many hours per week*worked in the role and whether the role was full or part time.
> 
> State whether the role was permanent, temporary or contract.
> 
> Be signed by direct the*line manager, CEO, or HR representative - name and position of signatory must be typed or stamped below the signature. A reference with an illegible signature will not be accepted.
> 
> Include the direct contact number of the person writing the reference.
> 
> Applicant's salary.


Hi
kindly if you answer a question that do ICAA or CPA calls such person who wrote the testimonial or any visit is made by the local embassy member..? what they did in your case??


----------



## bhupender

Atiqa said:


> Hi
> kindly if you answer a question that do ICAA or CPA calls such person who wrote the testimonial or any visit is made by the local embassy member..? what they did in your case??


No communication is being made. I didnt get a call from my employers and all that they have got a call


----------



## tarun_87

Hi guys, 
If any of you can answer my query that would be great.
I have accepted 190 NSW nomination (75 points) today and i will be going overseas for 3 months next week. so most probably i will get my 190 invitation when i am abroad. I will submit all my documents off-shore as i have all my documents,pcc and medicals done recently. so will i be recieving a bridging visa when i am off-shore? I however don't need a bridging visa as my current 485 visa is valid till december of next year (2016). so can i travel back to australia with my 485 visa or my 190 visa if it is granted while i am still overseas?


----------



## Atiqa

bhupender said:


> No communication is being made. I didnt get a call from my employers and all that they have got a call


thank you so much... i appreciate your response..


----------



## Atiqa

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys,
> If any of you can answer my query that would be great.
> I have accepted 190 NSW nomination (75 points) today and i will be going overseas for 3 months next week. so most probably i will get my 190 invitation when i am abroad. I will submit all my documents off-shore as i have all my documents,pcc and medicals done recently. so will i be recieving a bridging visa when i am off-shore? I however don't need a bridging visa as my current 485 visa is valid till december of next year (2016). so can i travel back to australia with my 485 visa or my 190 visa if it is granted while i am still overseas?


HI
There are some points regarding bridging visas
1: bridging visa comes to an effect when any substantial visa expires
2: Bridging visa do not allow you to travel
3: in some special circumstances bridging visa B is approved which allows a candidate to travel.
I hope this information answered your query.


----------



## rickybd2

bhupender said:


> No communication is being made. I didnt get a call from my employers and all that they have got a call


I am not sure but i guess this is how it works. 
ICA/CPA or any professional body does not go physically to verify the testimonial. But the employer is likely to get a call or email in regard to the work experience certificate letter.
And when it comes to IMMIGRATION Australia, they are most likely to verify it physically as they have local people working in the embassy. 
DIBP goes a step further as awarding point for work experience is at the complete discretion of the DIBP.
IF I am wrong, can some one correct me please .


----------



## tarun_87

HI
There are some points regarding bridging visas
1: bridging visa comes to an effect when any substantial visa expires
2: Bridging visa do not allow you to travel
3: in some special circumstances bridging visa B is approved which allows a candidate to travel.
I hope this information answered your query.[/QUOTE]

Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. so i can travel freely as the bridging visa will not come into effect till my current visa expires (which is next year December) as i will be back by february. Is that correct?


----------



## Atiqa

tarun_87 said:


> HI
> There are some points regarding bridging visas
> 1: bridging visa comes to an effect when any substantial visa expires
> 2: Bridging visa do not allow you to travel
> 3: in some special circumstances bridging visa B is approved which allows a candidate to travel.
> I hope this information answered your query.


Hi, 
Thanks for your reply. so i can travel freely as the bridging visa will not come into effect till my current visa expires (which is next year December) as i will be back by february. Is that correct?[/QUOTE]

Yeah you can travel...


----------



## rickybd2

bhupender said:


> Firstly answer to your query
> For work ex they require certified true copies work reference letter along with salary slips
> Skilled employment assessment
> 
> Lately the situation has became worse now even 70 pointers are waiting for 3 months or more and it is likely to be getting worse. Last round result fetch invite only till 9 sep . so its a long way to reach 22/11 mu EOI date considering the pace at which they are inviting.
> I already have checked with ICAA and they said that they will do so but u need to check with DIPB whether initial assessment will get void.
> Now i am wondering how to contact DIPB as they are not having any mail ID or so.


true that there is hardly any way to contact DIBP.
The only way I do know is call them, which could be quite costly for you as you dont live in Australia. It takes quite a long to get a respondent to take a call as you will be going through a automated system before some one picks your call.
If you have any friends living in australia, you can ask them to call DIBP on your behalf.

But I dont think that former assessment will be void if you reassess your qualification.
Both should be valid. This is like attempting multiple IELTS and giving any transcript that gets you the highest score.


----------



## ankit_smart

bhupender said:


> No communication is being made. I didnt get a call from my employers and all that they have got a call


No communication is made at the time of assessment by ICA but there are chances you can expect communication with employers once co is allotted.


----------



## ankit_smart

randhir510 said:


> I have completed my masters in 2009 and than for the next two years i had work experience not not in my nominated field, so altogether i have experience of 4 years and 9 months in my nominated field.
> I have claimed 5 extra points for my australian studies. That's why i have 65. actually i had 70 points, but this October i turned 33 and my points reduced to 65. Next year in april, i can claim 10 points and than again my points will increased to 70. But i have doubt, by the time things going to be too late as current backlog of 70 pointers is for 2 months and looking at the current scenario, who knows from next financial year, accounting will not be part of SOL anymore, it's already comes under flagged occupation list.


You can try lodging for visa 190!! Nsw us giving invites to accountant general at 65 points!


----------



## cpau

Hi.Thanks for the reply. I submitted EOI for 190 yesterday with 70+5 points. I cannot wait for 189. Do you think I will get the nomination this month?





jamievdw said:


> cpau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> How to check if there is available slot for visa 190 NSW? Im considering to submit EOI for 190 since there is a backlog for 70 pointers for accountants. I submitted EOI for 189 few days ago with 70 pts. Is the invitation faster for 190 than 189? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> The 190 route will definitely be faster! Very happy with my decision to go that route as my visa is now lodged and I am waiting for a CO to approve.
> 
> Submitted my 190 EOI 12 Oct with 70+5pts, received a nomination 29 Oct, SkillSelct invite 19 Oct and lodged my visa 20 Oct. Apparently CO's get allocated to 190 applications within 3-4 weeks at the moment.
> 
> Submitted an 189 EOI with 70pts back in August, and would still be waiting to lodge my visa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## Alexism

Is there any G.Accountant received PR without any relevant experience? I have been invited by NSW to apply for nomination.


----------



## awais_666

Alexism said:


> Is there any G.Accountant received PR without any relevant experience? I have been invited by NSW to apply for nomination.


how much time did it take you to receive 190 i have been waiting for 190 on 65 points on general accountant but going to get assessed now for auditor


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys does anyone know the dates of Dec rounds.please let me know


----------



## Alexism

awais_666 said:


> how much time did it take you to receive 190 i have been waiting for 190 on 65 points on general accountant but going to get assessed now for auditor


Actually, it is only one day after I updated Eoi to 65p with PTE 79+.


----------



## awais_666

Alexism said:


> Actually, it is only one day after I updated Eoi to 65p with PTE 79+.



Oops means i should go for pte first i got 65+ in PTE


----------



## SpringFamily

Hi everyone,

I have a Bachelor in Commerce, IELTS 7+.
I work in retail field for last 4 years. 
If I get positive assessment from CPA for General accountant after completeing some CPA subjects, and get 60+ points, Am I eligible for 221111 for 189/190?


----------



## fingercrossed

Hi all, I just have some questions that needed to be clarified.
1. If you are granted visa 190, is your current visa not balid anymore?
2. How long can you postpone before relocating to that sponsored state?


----------



## Sgamba

SpringFamily said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Bachelor in Commerce, IELTS 7+.
> I work in retail field for last 4 years.
> If I get positive assessment from CPA for General accountant after completeing some CPA subjects, and get 60+ points, Am I eligible for 221111 for 189/190?


If you have a positive skills assessment as general accountant you can apply for visa 189/190 under that category


----------



## Sgamba

fingercrossed said:


> Hi all, I just have some questions that needed to be clarified.
> 1. If you are granted visa 190, is your current visa not balid anymore?
> 2. How long can you postpone before relocating to that sponsored state?


I think that assuming you're offshore visa 190 will get valid when you land your nominated state. Then I think you have 1 year time to validate your visa.

However, I'm not 100% sure, so better to wait for experts opinions.


----------



## qader.adil

Hey everyone,

I'm little worried about the 189 trend for 70 points and have applied for 190 NSW eoi today making it 70+5. Was just hoping if anyone know's if it's possible to get it by the round on 14 Dec for 75 points?


----------



## SpringFamily

Sgamba said:


> If you have a positive skills assessment as general accountant you can apply for visa 189/190 under that category


Thanks for reply, so even if I have no related experience I can still get PR for G.A? 
I just want to be 100%sure before taking CPA subjects, its real obstacle.


----------



## cpau

Hi. We have the same situation 70+5pts. I applied last week for 189. And seeing the invitations for 189 it seems that there is a backlog so I submitted EOI for 190 NSW. Im also worried about 189. I want to know from the experts in this forum the chances of getting invited by this month? By the way, how did u know that the next invitation for 190 is 14 Dec?


QUOTE=qader.adil;8881346]Hey everyone,
I'm little worried about the 189 trend for 70 points and have applied for 190 NSW eoi today making it 70+5. Was just hoping if anyone know's if it's possible to get it by the round on 14 Dec for 75 points?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sgamba

SpringFamily said:


> Thanks for reply, so even if I have no related experience I can still get PR for G.A?
> I just want to be 100%sure before taking CPA subjects, its real obstacle.


visa 189 doesn't have any requirements in terms of working experience, but probably you'll claim 60-65 points (that's my assumption without knowing your situation) and you might wait for long long time (maybe forever) to get an invite.

regarding visa 190, instead, it depends on the state/territory. For what I heard NSW doesn't require work experience; while Victoria does.
Better you search more information about that on the related state migration website.


----------



## ankit_smart

Sgamba said:


> visa 189 doesn't have any requirements in terms of working experience, but probably you'll claim 60-65 points (that's my assumption without knowing your situation) and you might wait for long long time (maybe forever) to get an invite.
> 
> regarding visa 190, instead, it depends on the state/territory. For what I heard NSW doesn't require work experience; while Victoria does.
> Better you search more information about that on the related state migration website.


I don't think Victoria is giving any nomination because I checked there website before applying for NSW


----------



## SpringFamily

Hi Sgamba and ankit_smart, I have done some research, please correct me if I am wrong.

Yes, I am targeting to get 65p. From what you said, I will try to get Skill assessment from CPA, English score. Then I can apply for NSW without experience (I am working in retail). After I get nomination from NSW, I can apply for PR? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ankit_smart

SpringFamily said:


> Hi Sgamba and ankit_smart, I have done some research, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Yes, I am targeting to get 65p. From what you said, I will try to get Skill assessment from CPA, English score. Then I can apply for NSW without experience (I am working in retail). After I get nomination from NSW, I can apply for PR? Thanks for your help.


Yes you are correct but instead of CPA get your assessment done from ICA. Because CPA mostly give exams to people.


----------



## samne

Hi all, is there a chance I could get an invitation before the year ends? Currently I have 70 points and if luckily given an invitation it would be 75. Unfortunately, my agent has misled me on this. It's a good thing I have done my research. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## cpau

Hi Samne. We are in the same situation. I have 70pts for 189 and 75pts for 190. I submitted my EOI last week. I want to know the chances of getting invited before the year ends. 



samne said:


> Hi all, is there a chance I could get an invitation before the year ends? Currently I have 70 points and if luckily given an invitation it would be 75. Unfortunately, my agent has misled me on this. It's a good thing I have done my research. Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## samne

cpau said:


> Hi Samne. We are in the same situation. I have 70pts for 189 and 75pts for 190. I submitted my EOI last week. I want to know the chances of getting invited before the year ends.


Hi Cpau. I wonder if you've done your 189. I submitted mine last 13 Nov and it's a pain to wait and being clueless with what's happening with DIBP. Now I'm considering to apply for 190 this week.


----------



## qader.adil

Hey CPAU,

Sorry for the delay. As far as the trend goes there is a high chance to be accepted with 70+5 for the NSW eoi. The invitations come out on Dec 18 and not 14, my bad. You can check them at Skillselect.


ADIL






cpau said:


> Hi. We have the same situation 70+5pts. I applied last week for 189. And seeing the invitations for 189 it seems that there is a backlog so I submitted EOI for 190 NSW. Im also worried about 189. I want to know from the experts in this forum the chances of getting invited by this month? By the way, how did u know that the next invitation for 190 is 14 Dec?


----------



## qader.adil

I could not paste the links yet until I have made 5 posts. Here's the last one.


----------



## qader.adil

Here you go,

Results for 23 Nov invitations:
SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results

Updates on Invitation rounds and occupation ceiling can be found at:
SkillSelect

Just explore them a bit under the invitation rounds section and occupation ceiling headers for the relevant info.

Adil


----------



## qader.adil

Hey All, 

Got some queries for 190:
- I've seen in a lot of forums in regards to the obligation to stay in the particular state but have found people on side telling it's just a moral obligation but others telling that it can affect your future citizenship application. Any takes or real life example of someone who has done this?
- My wife who will be the secondary applicant, does she have to enter Australia through the state which sponsors us or she can join me in Melbourne?


----------



## Dexpat

Hi guys,

Has anyone invited by NSW for SS around 25-26 November heard anything from NSW? Has anyone's application been approved already?

I know it's only 12-13 days but some people have already received approval in other occupation.


----------



## ankit_smart

Dexpat said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone invited by NSW for SS around 25-26 November heard anything from NSW? Has anyone's application been approved already?
> 
> I know it's only 12-13 days but some people have already received approval in other occupation.


I have received the nomination on 26 Nov from NSW. 
EOI submitted 190 70 points on 23 Nov 
Filled form on 3 Dec still waiting for the final approval.


----------



## Dexpat

ankit_smart said:


> I have received the nomination on 26 Nov from NSW.
> EOI submitted 190 70 points on 23 Nov
> Filled form on 3 Dec still waiting for the final approval.


Same here waiting for the approval and hopefully it will be before Christmas


----------



## ankit_smart

qader.adil said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Got some queries for 190:
> - I've seen in a lot of forums in regards to the obligation to stay in the particular state but have found people on side telling it's just a moral obligation but others telling that it can affect your future citizenship application. Any takes or real life example of someone who has done this?
> - My wife who will be the secondary applicant, does she have to enter Australia through the state which sponsors us or she can join me in Melbourne?


I have spoken to my friend who is in australia for 5 years he was also telling me the same that it is just a moral obligation. One of his friend got visa from Perth but never entered in Perth but I don't know anything about citizenship. I will get back to on this, but it will take time.


----------



## qader.adil

Hey Ankit, 

Would really appreciate that. Also what are the steps once you do get the 190 approved can I apply for the PR right away or is there some approval that you have mentioned in your post that needs to be done? If so, what 's the general timeframe for it?




ankit_smart said:


> qader.adil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> Got some queries for 190:
> - I've seen in a lot of forums in regards to the obligation to stay in the particular state but have found people on side telling it's just a moral obligation but others telling that it can affect your future citizenship application. Any takes or real life example of someone who has done this?
> - My wife who will be the secondary applicant, does she have to enter Australia through the state which sponsors us or she can join me in Melbourne?
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken to my friend who is in australia for 5 years he was also telling me the same that it is just a moral obligation. One of his friend got visa from Perth but never entered in Perth but I don't know anything about citizenship. I will get back to on this, but it will take time.
Click to expand...


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> I have received the nomination on 26 Nov from NSW.
> EOI submitted 190 70 points on 23 Nov
> Filled form on 3 Dec still waiting for the final approval.


I woke up to the amazing news that my PR visa has been APPROVED & GRANTED!! WOOHOO!! Only took 18 days from lodgement!! Submitted all required docs and did my medicals on 27 November. I make my "first entry" into Australia on Sunday! 

Good luck to everyone waiting...

:second::second:


----------



## cpau

Wow! Congrats! That was fast. I have submitted my EOI 70+5pts for 190 NSW on 5 Dec. Based on your experience how long will it take for me to receive the nomination?



jamievdw said:


> ankit_smart said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the nomination on 26 Nov from NSW.
> EOI submitted 190 70 points on 23 Nov
> Filled form on 3 Dec still waiting for the final approval.
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up to the amazing news that my PR visa has been APPROVED & GRANTED!! WOOHOO!! Only took 18 days from lodgement!! Submitted all required docs and did my medicals on 27 November. I make my "first entry" into Australia on Sunday!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting...
Click to expand...


----------



## jamievdw

cpau said:


> Wow! Congrats! That was fast. I have submitted my EOI 70+5pts for 190 NSW on 5 Dec. Based on your experience how long will it take for me to receive the nomination?


Here is my timeline - 

190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
Nomination received: 29 October 2015
Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015
Visa granted: 8 December 2015

Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.

P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Here is my timeline -
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
> Nomination received: 29 October 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
> Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> Visa granted: 8 December 2015
> 
> Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.
> 
> P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)


Congrats mate...

Stay in touch and keep on sharing Australian experience also with us.

Did you have experience 5 or 10 points also. Asking for estimating my nomination time!


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Here is my timeline -
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
> Nomination received: 29 October 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
> Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> Visa granted: 8 December 2015
> 
> Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.
> 
> P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)


Congrats mate...

Stay in touch and keep on sharing Australian experience also with us.

Did you have experience 5 or 10 points also. Asking for estimating my nomination time!


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> Here is my timeline -
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
> Nomination received: 29 October 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
> Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> Visa granted: 8 December 2015
> 
> Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.
> 
> P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)


Congrats mate...

Stay in touch and keep on sharing Australian experience also with us.

Did you have experience 5 or 10 points also. Asking for estimating my nomination time!


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> I woke up to the amazing news that my PR visa has been APPROVED & GRANTED!! WOOHOO!! Only took 18 days from lodgement!! Submitted all required docs and did my medicals on 27 November. I make my "first entry" into Australia on Sunday!
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting...
> 
> :second::second:


Very good news Jamie. Congratulations. Your agent has done a very good job for you. Did you upload your medicals, PCC, form 80 and 1221 together..


----------



## Sgamba

It seems that Visa 190 process is getting quite quick. I got my visa (SA sponsorship as finance manager) today 19 days after the lodgement.


----------



## jamievdw

Sgamba said:


> It seems that Visa 190 process is getting quite quick. I got my visa (SA sponsorship as finance manager) today 19 days after the lodgement.


CONGRATS!! Very quick indeed...


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> Very good news Jamie. Congratulations. Your agent has done a very good job for you. Did you upload your medicals, PCC, form 80 and 1221 together..


My agent uploaded all documents except my medicals. Did those on 27 November and they reflected on the system on 2 December.

It's definitely best to have a "decision ready" case, otherwise the CO will contact you for more documents and apparently that puts you back in the queue for about 28 days.


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> Congrats mate...
> 
> Stay in touch and keep on sharing Australian experience also with us.
> 
> Did you have experience 5 or 10 points also. Asking for estimating my nomination time!


No sure if I am answering your question but on my EOI I claimed 5 points for work experience in the nominated occupation for "greater than 3 years but less than 5 years" - I have worked for 4 years and 11 months, so just missed the 10 points!


----------



## ankit_smart

jamievdw said:


> No sure if I am answering your question but on my EOI I claimed 5 points for work experience in the nominated occupation for "greater than 3 years but less than 5 years" - I have worked for 4 years and 11 months, so just missed the 10 points!


That's is what's exactly I was looking for. Now I am hoping that I will also get my 190 invite in 18 days because your case and my case is almost same. but may be on Christmas there can be halt on things.


----------



## mlaurah

jamievdw said:


> Here is my timeline -
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
> Nomination received: 29 October 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
> Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> Visa granted: 8 December 2015
> 
> Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.
> 
> P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)


CONGRATULATIONS!!! blessings to you and your new life. All the best!


----------



## jamievdw

ankit_smart said:


> That's is what's exactly I was looking for. Now I am hoping that I will also get my 190 invite in 18 days because your case and my case is almost same. but may be on Christmas there can be halt on things.


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mlaurah

Sgamba said:


> It seems that Visa 190 process is getting quite quick. I got my visa (SA sponsorship as finance manager) today 19 days after the lodgement.


wow! amazing! All good news today! CONGRATULATIONS!! All the best!!


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> My agent uploaded all documents except my medicals. Did those on 27 November and they reflected on the system on 2 December.
> 
> It's definitely best to have a "decision ready" case, otherwise the CO will contact you for more documents and apparently that puts you back in the queue for about 28 days.


My only concern is that my Agent said it not necessary to upload the 1221 form unless the CO asks for it. I am in two mind if I force my agent to upload the 1221 form as well...


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> My only concern is that my Agent said it not necessary to upload the 1221 form unless the CO asks for it. I am in two mind if I force my agent to upload the 1221 form as well...


Most of the info on the 1221 form is also included in form 80 - so maybe it is not necessary?


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> Most of the info on the 1221 form is also included in form 80 - so maybe it is not necessary?


You didn't upload the 1221 form? 

I had a look at the myimmitracker site and many applicants had uploaded the 1221 form as well.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> You didn't upload the 1221 form?
> 
> I had a look at the myimmitracker site and many applicants had uploaded the 1221 form as well.


The agent submitted everything on my behalf so I am not 100% sure. My opinion is the more info you provide the DIBP with, the better. If you have filled in the form 1221 then insist that the agent includes it. You don't want to be put back in the queue...


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> The agent submitted everything on my behalf so I am not 100% sure. My opinion is the more info you provide the DIBP with, the better. If you have filled in the form 1221 then insist that the agent includes it. You don't want to be put back in the queue...


I will do that as I have the 1221 form filled in as well. 

If possible could check with your agent if he uploaded the 1221 form as well.. 

Thanks


----------



## dip28

Okay here's a question for all you accountants out there regarding claiming work experience points.
Can a qualified Chartered Accountant engaged in teaching Financial Accounting, Management Accounting and Cost Accounting to undergraduate and postgraduate students at university level (Full time permanent employment as Assistant Professor) claim work experience points under General Accountant Category? Will this be considered as closely related to Accounting occupation since they are core accounting subjects?
Looking forward to a reply!


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Hi everyone, 

I filed my EOI on the 21st of August under (221111 - General Accountant) with 65 points
I still have not gotten an invitation. I have read that dibp has increased the point requirements. 

"The Points Required for Accountants are Going UP!

According to the latest invitation round (7 September 2015) results, accountants are only receiving Invitations to Apply (ITA) if:

The application scored 70 points or more (65 points required in the previous round), and
The application was lodged in August 2015 or earlier"

I was just wondering if I still have a chance getting an invitation until my current visa runs out (485 Graduate Visa Exp: 31 May 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## kevin_acct

Hey guys

I have seen yesterday in this forum that someone was talking about the restriction that state impose in state nomination case to stay work and live in state for two years.

Is it a legal obligation ? Becoz someone was saying that it is only a moral obligation. What if we do not stay in nominating state?

Please share your thoughts.


----------



## Maggie-May24

kevin_acct said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have seen yesterday in this forum that someone was talking about the restriction that state impose in state nomination case to stay work and live in state for two years.
> 
> Is it a legal obligation ? Becoz someone was saying that it is only a moral obligation. What if we do not stay in nominating state?
> 
> Please share your thoughts.


There is no legal condition on a 190 visa that requires you to live or work in the state that nominated you. You do make this agreement with the state, so it is a moral obligation. But there is no consequence currently if you live/work elsewhere.


----------



## manthan29

manthan29 said:


> I will do that as I have the 1221 form filled in as well.
> 
> If possible could check with your agent if he uploaded the 1221 form as well..
> 
> Thanks


hey Jamie, sorry for the hassle but were you able to have a word with your agent?


----------



## Vaishu1024

Maggie-May24 said:


> There is no legal condition on a 190 visa that requires you to live or work in the state that nominated you. You do make this agreement with the state, so it is a moral obligation. But there is no consequence currently if you live/work elsewhere.


Maggie,

Can you also share your expertise for visa 489 with similar rules. If a persone nominaterd with the 489 regional visa, can he/she work in any of the regional areas or should work only in the regional areas of the sponsoring states.


----------



## jamievdw

manthan29 said:


> hey Jamie, sorry for the hassle but were you able to have a word with your agent?


Yeah, my agent did submit it. She said that sometimes they ask for it and sometimes not, so best to have it there in case.

Good luck!


----------



## kash123

I think in nsw 190 if u have work exp or 20 points in english...u r getting invite under general accounting oe external auditor


----------



## rickybd2

kash123 said:


> I think in nsw 190 if u have work exp or 20 points in english...u r getting invite under general accounting oe external auditor


you are right. but you must have 65+ 5 points to get a invite according to the current trend.


----------



## cpau

Hi Jamievdw. I got my invitation for nomination today. 




jamievdw said:


> cpau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Congrats! That was fast. I have submitted my EOI 70+5pts for 190 NSW on 5 Dec. Based on your experience how long will it take for me to receive the nomination?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my timeline -
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 70+5pts: 12 October 2015
> Nomination received: 29 October 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 29 October 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 19 November 2015
> Lodged visa application ("decision ready" case excl. medicals): 20 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> Visa granted: 8 December 2015
> 
> Good luck! The DIBP is moving quickly now as they want to finalise a lot of visa's before the year end.
> 
> P.S. to track your progress against others check out this site: http://myimmitracker.com/eoi-sc190 (filter to NSW, ANZSCO code 221111, and sort the EOI eff date from latest)
Click to expand...


----------



## ankit_smart

cpau said:


> Hi Jamievdw. I got my invitation for nomination today.


When did you applied buddy? I applied on 3 dec 2015 still no invitation after nomination. I have 70+5 points. Out of 70 5 points are for experience.


----------



## cpau

Hi ankit_smart. I submitted my EOI 5 Dec 2015. Below is my points breakdown:

Age - 25
PTE - 20
Educ. Qualification - 15
Work Experience - 10 ( 5 yrs exp.)
SS - 5




ankit_smart said:


> cpau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jamievdw. I got my invitation for nomination today.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you applied buddy? I applied on 3 dec 2015 still no invitation after nomination. I have 70+5 points. Out of 70 5 points are for experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## cpau

ankit_smart this is invitation for nomination. 




cpau said:


> Hi ankit_smart. I submitted my EOI 5 Dec 2015. Below is my points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 25
> PTE - 20
> Educ. Qualification - 15
> Work Experience - 10 ( 5 yrs exp.)
> SS - 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ankit_smart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jamievdw. I got my invitation for nomination today.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you applied buddy? I applied on 3 dec 2015 still no invitation after nomination. I have 70+5 points. Out of 70 5 points are for experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GDAWG

Guys lodged my visa today 
Good luck to all of you


----------



## andreyx108b

GDAWG said:


> Guys lodged my visa today Good luck to all of you


Good luck mate!


----------



## GDAWG

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck mate!


Thanx bud


----------



## Ajeet

ankit_smart said:


> When did you applied buddy? I applied on 3 dec 2015 still no invitation after nomination. I have 70+5 points. Out of 70 5 points are for experience.


You should get your invite next week hopefully. Good luck


----------



## ankit_smart

bright future said:


> You should get your invite next week hopefully. Good luck


Keeping finger crossed!!


----------



## jamievdw

Congrats!! That is awesome. Are you going to accept? They are moving quickly these days.


----------



## jamievdw

andreyx108b said:


> GDAWG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys lodged my visa today Good luck to all of you
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck mate!
Click to expand...

Well done - current timing seems to be 2 - 4 weeks. Make sure you submit a "decision ready" case incl. Medicals, PCC, Form 80 etc.


----------



## manthan29

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:


----------



## awais_666

Any idea for 489 any regional area accepting accountants without experience?


----------



## Ajeet

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> PCC 10 December 2015
> Visa granted:


Visa within 2015. Good luck


----------



## samne

I also got my invitation from NSW few days after I applied for 190. I'm just wondering if there is any prescribed guideline in making CV/resume. Thanks


----------



## mlaurah

Hi guys!
SkillSelect updated to 4 December 2015
Occupation ceiling: 585 (I cannot remember the previous one...540 or 560? I think they released some more invitations for accountants this time...not so many, but there is an improvement anyway)
Cut off date: 21/09/2015 5.25 pm
Good luck next Friday!


----------



## ankit_smart

mlaurah said:


> Hi guys!
> SkillSelect updated to 4 December 2015
> Occupation ceiling: 585 (I cannot remember the previous one...540 or 560? I think they released some more invitations for accountants this time...not so many, but there is an improvement anyway)
> Cut off date: 21/09/2015 5.25 pm
> Good luck next Friday!


That's great means the date has moved 15 days. From 6 Sept to 21 Sept. 

I am also not sure about the number. I am guessing it was 550.


----------



## Ajeet

samne said:


> I also got my invitation from NSW few days after I applied for 190. I'm just wondering if there is any prescribed guideline in making CV/resume. Thanks


It will not have make or break effect but it is definitely mandatory for your job search to have Australian style resume. Good luck


----------



## stardustt07

Yeah it was 540 before, so they increased from 25 to 45 invites for accountants!


----------



## manthan29

After uploading all the documents to the system will NSW send an email to my agent?


----------



## Ajeet

manthan29 said:


> After uploading all the documents to the system will NSW send an email to my agent?


Yes, your agent will receive an email.


----------



## mlaurah

Finally, I received the visa grant notification. Visa 190, nominated by NSW.

Here is my timeline:
190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 20 August 2015 (Any state)
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination and paid $300: 18 November 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 26 November 2015
Lodged visa application: 01 December 2015
Medicals: 08 December 2015 (uploaded on 10 December)
Visa granted: 15 December 2015

I uploaded all documents within 2 days after I lodged my visa (3600AUD payment accepted). I included Forms 80 and 1221 and PCC

All the best everyone!!! =)


----------



## chow123

Congratulations!!



mlaurah said:


> Finally, I received the visa grant notification. Visa 190, nominated by NSW.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 20 August 2015 (Any state)
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 18 November 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 26 November 2015
> Lodged visa application: 01 December 2015
> Medicals: 08 December 2015 (uploaded on 10 December)
> Visa granted: 15 December 2015
> 
> I uploaded all documents within 2 days after I lodged my visa (3600AUD payment accepted). I included Forms 80 and 1221 and PCC
> 
> All the best everyone!!! =)


----------



## Irish1987

I submitted my 189 EOI with 70 pts on 20 November. Based on current waiting times, I should receive and Invitation on 5 February. That's the exact date my current visa is up. I would be grateful for any suggestions as to how to approach this. I was thinking of booking flights out of Australia on that evening and, if my invite comes through, put in the application that morning and apply for a bridging visa B straight away... would that work?


----------



## ankit_smart

Irish1987 said:


> I submitted my 189 EOI with 70 pts on 20 November. Based on current waiting times, I should receive and Invitation on 5 February. That's the exact date my current visa is up. I would be grateful for any suggestions as to how to approach this. I was thinking of booking flights out of Australia on that evening and, if my invite comes through, put in the application that morning and apply for a bridging visa B straight away... would that work?


Hi now one can predict when will you get an invite. When I lodged the application I thought that I will get the invite in 1 month time, but I am yet to receive my invite.

Things can get both ways, you might get the invite earlier or later.


----------



## fingercrossed

I have got this question so looking for experts ideas on this
For the medical check to apply for either 189 -190 visa, can I use the one that i used to apply for my 485 visa, taken on Jan 2015, given that I ticked the test for Pr


----------



## sandeep3004

Hi Guys,

I am new here - I just submitted my 190 application for NSW yesterday with 70 points. Based on the recent trend how long would I need to wait before I get an invite.

Onshore Candidate
Skill - General Accountant
Points Breakdown
Age - 30
Education - 15
Eng - 20
SS - 5

Thanks in advance


----------



## manthan29

mlaurah said:


> Finally, I received the visa grant notification. Visa 190, nominated by NSW.
> 
> Here is my timeline:
> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 20 August 2015 (Any state)
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination and paid $300: 18 November 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 26 November 2015
> Lodged visa application: 01 December 2015
> Medicals: 08 December 2015 (uploaded on 10 December)
> Visa granted: 15 December 2015
> 
> I uploaded all documents within 2 days after I lodged my visa (3600AUD payment accepted). I included Forms 80 and 1221 and PCC
> 
> All the best everyone!!! =)


Congratulations mate.. All the best for your future. Both of us have similar time lines. Do you think I should push my agent to check with the NSW immigration? 

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:


----------



## mlaurah

manthan29 said:


> Congratulations mate.. All the best for your future. Both of us have similar time lines. Do you think I should push my agent to check with the NSW immigration?
> 
> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> PCC 10 December 2015
> Visa granted:


Thank you very much! I think you can still wait a couple of days. If you have your medicals done and most documents are uploaded, the waiting period is about 18 days...you're almost there. Did you send Form 80? In my opinion, if you send it, you make everything easier for the case officer because of the information provided. It's a sort of resume of your whole life.


----------



## manthan29

mlaurah said:


> Thank you very much! I think you can still wait a couple of days. If you have your medicals done and most documents are uploaded, the waiting period is about 18 days...you're almost there. Did you send Form 80? In my opinion, if you send it, you make everything easier for the case officer because of the information provided. It's a sort of resume of your whole life.



Yea mate I have uploaded all the documents. Like you said let me give it a couple of more days and see.. Thanks a lot.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Hi everyone, 

I filed my EOI on the 21st of August with 65points for 189? 
Age: 23
Ielts 9/9/8/8
Bachelor Degree (Accounting & Finance double)
No work experience ( only a 6 months unpaid internship)

I have not heard anything from dibp yet, 

What other options do I have? As far as I know I cannot apply for 190 because I graduated in QLD (Brisbane) and accountants are not on the QLD SOL list. And I cannot apply for any other state either (correct me if I am wrong) 

I was thinking of doing a NAATI exam, however it takes months to get the results, In my case it would be around April. And I think even with 70 points in April would be too late to get an invitation by the 31st of May (that's when my 485 visa expires).

Only other option I have is to go on my girlfriends student visa as a dependent which would give me time however I would be limited to 20 hours per week for work ( so back to square one) 

Please give me some advice! 

Thank


----------



## Crazy student

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I filed my EOI on the 21st of August with 65points for 189?
> Age: 23
> Ielts 9/9/8/8
> Bachelor Degree (Accounting & Finance double)
> No work experience ( only a 6 months unpaid internship)
> 
> I have not heard anything from dibp yet,
> 
> What other options do I have? As far as I know I cannot apply for 190 because I graduated in QLD (Brisbane) and accountants are not on the QLD SOL list. And I cannot apply for any other state either (correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> I was thinking of doing a NAATI exam, however it takes months to get the results, In my case it would be around April. And I think even with 70 points in April would be too late to get an invitation by the 31st of May (that's when my 485 visa expires).
> 
> Only other option I have is to go on my girlfriends student visa as a dependent which would give me time however I would be limited to 20 hours per week for work ( so back to square one)
> 
> Please give me some advice!
> 
> Thank


You will definitely get invitation by that time. There are 2000 quota for accountant left and all will not have 70 points. You will be among first lot of 65 pointers. Another option is 190 nsw suitable for you. Good luck


----------



## blackrider89

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I filed my EOI on the 21st of August with 65points for 189?
> Age: 23
> Ielts 9/9/8/8
> Bachelor Degree (Accounting & Finance double)
> No work experience ( only a 6 months unpaid internship)
> 
> I have not heard anything from dibp yet,
> 
> What other options do I have? As far as I know I cannot apply for 190 because I graduated in QLD (Brisbane) and accountants are not on the QLD SOL list. And I cannot apply for any other state either (correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> I was thinking of doing a NAATI exam, however it takes months to get the results, In my case it would be around April. And I think even with 70 points in April would be too late to get an invitation by the 31st of May (that's when my 485 visa expires).
> 
> Only other option I have is to go on my girlfriends student visa as a dependent which would give me time however I would be limited to 20 hours per week for work ( so back to square one)
> 
> Please give me some advice!
> 
> Thank


Indeed you can. Had you applied for NSW state sponsorship, you would have gotten an invitation for sure coz 3 of my clients did.

So please go ahead to secure your chance of being invited.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

blackrider89 said:


> Indeed you can. Had you applied for NSW state sponsorship, you would have gotten an invitation for sure coz 3 of my clients did.
> 
> So please go ahead to secure your chance of being invited.


I thought you have to have experience in your field or "selected by NSW government" to be nominated.

_Meet NSW occupation requirements.

- Score a minimum of at least 60 points on the Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points test and meet relevant DIBP visa criteria.
- *Have been selected by NSW and received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination.*
- Submit a complete and accurate application for NSW nomination within 14 days of being invited to apply.
- Commit to living and working in NSW for at least the first two years after being granted the 190 visa.

_

I just called my agents and they said they will look into it...
Seems like they not really bothered what's going to happen with me and I need to do everything by myself

Thank for you replies guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## SOURABH.C

sandeep3004 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here - I just submitted my 190 application for NSW yesterday with 70 points. Based on the recent trend how long would I need to wait before I get an invite.
> 
> Onshore Candidate
> Skill - General Accountant
> Points Breakdown
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Eng - 20
> SS - 5
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hii..just be ready ur invitation is coming soon.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for states sponsorship 190 with 70 points as an external auditor on 4th of December.
Study = 20
age= 30
pte = 10
PY = 5
State = 5
Total = 70

Can you guys share your Timeline as an external auditor or give me an idea when will can get an invitation.
Thank- Yoy


----------



## umairyc

blackrider89 said:


> Indeed you can. Had you applied for NSW state sponsorship, you would have gotten an invitation for sure coz 3 of my clients did.
> 
> So please go ahead to secure your chance of being invited.


Hi blackrider89

I submitted my eoi for 190 as management accountant on the 29th of july with 65+5 with 8 each in ielts. I still haven't had anything from nsw. What would you suggest? I have been waiting for the last five months.


----------



## SOURABH.C

First check ur email junk box in case u haven't.. If u haven't go it yet go for a new assessment as either external auditor or gen accountant..you will surely get an invite in a month or two maximum with your points score


----------



## manthan29

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:

Got three more working days before NSW closes for this year. I wish I could have my grant in this three days...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Have anyone applied 190 with 70 points as an external auditor ?
One my friend says that they mentioned onthe website that they no more invite external auditor for state sponsorship ? 
Is that a right news ?


----------



## manthan29

190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
Nomination received: 13 November 2015
Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
Medicals: 27 November 2015 
PCC 10 December 2015
Visa granted:17 December 2015 

Got my visa guys...


----------



## mlaurah

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> PCC 10 December 2015
> Visa granted:17 December 2015
> 
> Got my visa guys...


Finally, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  All the best! lane:


----------



## blackrider89

umairyc said:


> Hi blackrider89
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 190 as management accountant on the 29th of july with 65+5 with 8 each in ielts. I still haven't had anything from nsw. What would you suggest? I have been waiting for the last five months.


You can take my words.

But they were all General Accountants. Same should apply to Management Accountant I daresay. However you can apply for another skill assessment with ease.


----------



## blackrider89

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Have anyone applied 190 with 70 points as an external auditor ?
> One my friend says that they mentioned onthe website that they no more invite external auditor for state sponsorship ?
> Is that a right news ?


Nah his advice is inaccurate. No ceiling applies with respect to State Sponsorship.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

does anyone applied received invitation from NSW 190 with 70 points as an EXTERNAL AUDITOR ?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mlaurah said:


> Finally, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  All the best! lane:


was that external auditor ?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

umairyc said:


> Hi blackrider89
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 190 as management accountant on the 29th of july with 65+5 with 8 each in ielts. I still haven't had anything from nsw. What would you suggest? I have been waiting for the last five months.



total points was 70 ? can you breakdown your points ?


----------



## Ajeet

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> PCC 10 December 2015
> Visa granted:17 December 2015
> 
> Got my visa guys...


Congrats mate!
Good luck


----------



## bhupender

umairyc said:


> Hi blackrider89
> 
> I submitted my eoi for 190 as management accountant on the 29th of july with 65+5 with 8 each in ielts. I still haven't had anything from nsw. What would you suggest? I have been waiting for the last five months.


Sorry , i guess they are not inviting Management accountant because i have applied with 70+5 point 22 nov but no revert and my friend in general accountant got one even though he has applied on 23


----------



## ankit_smart

Hey guys,


What happened to the invites today?


----------



## bhupender

Any idea about invitations to accountants under 189. What is the update from last invites??


----------



## imabid

Hello everybody,
Is there anyone who received invitation with 60 points. I submitted my EOI on 18-august-2015 with 60 points and state with 65 points, still have not received any invitation. Can someone tell how long do I have to wait more?. Thank you


----------



## stardustt07

I'm sorry to say this but it might be a long wait for you - even 70 points has a backlog of a couple of months, and then there's 5 or 6 months of backlog for 65 points.


----------



## Ferrets

Looks like doe for 70 pointers has moved almost two weeks from previous round ~ 05/10/15.

Think it will be difficult for those less than 70 points to have any 189 invite before March or April, if at all, so would suggest alternate strategies.


----------



## imabid

Ferrets said:


> Looks like doe for 70 pointers has moved almost two weeks from previous round ~ 05/10/15.
> 
> Think it will be difficult for those less than 70 points to have any 189 invite before March or April, if at all, so would suggest alternate strategies.


Thank you very much. Do you have any knowledge about NAATI. How much time it takes for the results.


----------



## Ferrets

imabid said:


> Thank you very much. Do you have any knowledge about NAATI. How much time it takes for the results.


Sorry not an area I have looked at myself, I understand the best way to look at this is addressing English score where possible


----------



## umairyc

imabid said:


> Thank you very much. Do you have any knowledge about NAATI. How much time it takes for the results.


As far as I know it takes 4 to 5 months, before you can claim the five points.


----------



## wpkisnice

manthan29 said:


> 190 EOI submitted with 65+5pts: 21 October 2015
> Nomination received: 13 November 2015
> Accepted nomination: 17 november 2015
> Received SkillSelect invite: 23 November 2015
> Lodged visa application 26 November 2015
> Medicals: 27 November 2015
> PCC 10 December 2015
> Visa granted:17 December 2015
> 
> Got my visa guys...


Congratz Mate
You got your nomination via NSW


----------



## Forexample

Anyone got invited for this round?


----------



## ankit_smart

Hi,

*

I am yet to receive any invitation but when was going through form 80 and form 1221 I had some doubts in:-

*

1)***** Intended date of departure : ( I don’t have any intention to depart)

2)***** Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia( Not planned by me)

3)***** Give details of any proposed onwards locations after your departure from Australia( Not planned by me)

4)***** Give details of workshops, training, conference ir seminars you have attended in the last 2 years ( What sorts of trainings are required to be listed here)

5)***** List of titles and describe any previous academic or research papers you have had published.

6)***** Do you Intend to work in australia if yes they are asking for the Name of the company( I have intention to work but I don’t have any opportunity in hand so please tell me what to write)

7)***** Part O :- What is the question number and Additional information is for?

*
Please suggest what to write in these columns.


----------



## Sgamba

ankit_smart said:


> Hi,
> 
> *
> 
> I am yet to receive any invitation but when was going through form 80 and form 1221 I had some doubts in:-
> 
> *
> 
> 1)***** Intended date of departure : ( I don’t have any intention to depart)
> 
> 2)***** Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia( Not planned by me)
> 
> 3)***** Give details of any proposed onwards locations after your departure from Australia( Not planned by me)
> 
> 4)***** Give details of workshops, training, conference ir seminars you have attended in the last 2 years ( What sorts of trainings are required to be listed here)
> 
> 5)***** List of titles and describe any previous academic or research papers you have had published.
> 
> 6)***** Do you Intend to work in australia if yes they are asking for the Name of the company( I have intention to work but I don’t have any opportunity in hand so please tell me what to write)
> 
> 7)***** Part O :- What is the question number and Additional information is for?
> 
> *
> Please suggest what to write in these columns.


1, 2 & 3) I left those ones blank. It should be fine, they are not so picky with these forms 

4) Nothing in particular is required, in my case I wrote I attended some seminar organised by CPA Australia (accounting body). But if you never attended anything is ok, don't worry too much 

5) I just wrote N/A, you can do the same if you have never published anything 

6) Just tick Yes and leave the rest blank. Of course you want to work in Australia and more likely you still don't have any offer on hand. It's absolutely normal, so don't worry 

7) You use part O if you need to write more information and the space they gave you for some questions wasn't enough. Personally I add a few travel that I did in the past 10 years as the room at question 18 (Form 80) wasn't enough. In that case I just wrote 18 under "question number" and my travels under "Additional information"

Good luck


----------



## ankit_smart

Sgamba said:


> 1, 2 & 3) I left those ones blank. It should be fine, they are not so picky with these forms
> 
> 4) Nothing in particular is required, in my case I wrote I attended some seminar organised by CPA Australia (accounting body). But if you never attended anything is ok, don't worry too much
> 
> 5) I just wrote N/A, you can do the same if you have never published anything
> 
> 6) Just tick Yes and leave the rest blank. Of course you want to work in Australia and more likely you still don't have any offer on hand. It's absolutely normal, so don't worry
> 
> 7) You use part O if you need to write more information and the space they gave you for some questions wasn't enough. Personally I add a few travel that I did in the past 10 years as the room at question 18 (Form 80) wasn't enough. In that case I just wrote 18 under "question number" and my travels under "Additional information"
> 
> Good luck


Thanks mate.


----------



## ankit_smart

Looks like its not going to be merry Christmas..

No 190 invite yet...


----------



## Ajeet

ankit_smart said:


> Looks like its not going to be merry Christmas..
> 
> No 190 invite yet...


Early January mate! Good luck


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Hope you all are good.

If I have a Bank loan and my Bank statement shows deductions. Can i apply for australian immigration?

Please guide me. Thanks!
Suleman


----------



## acars

*hi*

Hi everyone,

I got invited on 23 october and lodged visa on 7 november under management accountant category.

Wanted to know from others present in this forum who have lodged their application and what's their application status in terms of CO contact. I have uploaded everything and yet to hear, so wanted to check.

Posting a comment here since this is an accountant forum.

Thanks,


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

what about external auditors ?


----------



## wiz981

Hello everyone. I have just submitted my EOI with 70 points for the position of Accountant. What do you think are my chances for getting a PR?


----------



## Sgamba

wiz981 said:


> Hello everyone. I have just submitted my EOI with 70 points for the position of Accountant. What do you think are my chances for getting a PR?


with 70 points you have very high chances to get a PR, but better you're ready to wait for at least 2-3 months to get an invite.


----------



## franktu

Sgamba said:


> with 70 points you have very high chances to get a PR, but better you're ready to wait for at least 2-3 months to get an invite.


how about 65 points for subclass 189 ?


----------



## Sgamba

franktu said:


> how about 65 points for subclass 189 ?


Honestly my advice to all 65 pointers is to try to increase their score (where possible) or to try other ways to get a PR.

There are 3 months of backlog for 70 pointers and 6 months for 65 pointers.

If DIBP decided to increase the number of invites for accountants then 65 pointers would have a chance to be invited; otherwise, they might wait forever.

Someone expects DIBP will increase the number of invites in the next rounds. You might wait for a few more rounds to have a clearer idea of what is going on.

Personally I had 65 points and EOI submitted at the beginning of August. Last October I decided to go for the state nomination and at the beginning og December I got a PR.


----------



## franktu

Sgamba said:


> Honestly my advice to all 65 pointers is to try to increase their score (where possible) or to try other ways to get a PR.
> 
> There are 3 months of backlog for 70 pointers and 6 months for 65 pointers.
> 
> If DIBP decided to increase the number of invites for accountants then 65 pointers would have a chance to be invited; otherwise, they might wait forever.
> 
> Someone expects DIBP will increase the number of invites in the next rounds. You might wait for a few more rounds to have a clearer idea of what is going on.
> 
> Personally I had 65 points and EOI submitted at the beginning of August. Last October I decided to go for the state nomination and at the beginning og December I got a PR.


Well, there are still almost 2000 places for the subclass 189. They increased the number of invitation to 45 in the recent round


----------



## Sgamba

franktu said:


> Well, there are still almost 2000 places for the subclass 189. They increased the number of invitation to 45 in the recent round


It's true there are still 2000 places left, but DIBP have no obligations to fill up they all...

I truly hope they will keep increasing the number of invites, but unfortunately they are unpredictable :/


----------



## Crazy student

franktu said:


> Sgamba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly my advice to all 65 pointers is to try to increase their score (where possible) or to try other ways to get a PR.
> 
> There are 3 months of backlog for 70 pointers and 6 months for 65 pointers.
> 
> If DIBP decided to increase the number of invites for accountants then 65 pointers would have a chance to be invited; otherwise, they might wait forever.
> 
> Someone expects DIBP will increase the number of invites in the next rounds. You might wait for a few more rounds to have a clearer idea of what is going on.
> 
> Personally I had 65 points and EOI submitted at the beginning of August. Last October I decided to go for the state nomination and at the beginning og December I got a PR.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there are still almost 2000 places for the subclass 189. They increased the number of invitation to 45 in the recent round
Click to expand...

I think you have 65 point with no experience pte 10 and py 5 external auditor right? Immi tracker shows people after you with same points got invited. R u following that??


----------



## franktu

Crazy student said:


> I think you have 65 point with no experience pte 10 and py 5 external auditor right? Immi tracker shows people after you with same points got invited. R u following that??


yes, that is my points. But Ielts 7, not PTE 65. I think i have already filled up immi tracker few weeks ago


----------



## Crazy student

franktu said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have 65 point with no experience pte 10 and py 5 external auditor right? Immi tracker shows people after you with same points got invited. R u following that??
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that is my points. But Ielts 7, not PTE 65. I think i have already filled up immi tracker few weeks ago
Click to expand...

Only you have different case cause 60 point with pte 90 each got invited too. I think you may have missed the mail and it went to junk. Did you use agent or did yourself? Ask expert if there is anyway to contact state about it.


----------



## franktu

Crazy student said:


> Only you have different case cause 60 point with pte 90 each got invited too. I think you may have missed the mail and it went to junk. Did you use agent or did yourself? Ask expert if there is anyway to contact state about it.


can you show me the link so I can check it? can you also message me your phone number? I applied through agent


----------



## Crazy student

franktu said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only you have different case cause 60 point with pte 90 each got invited too. I think you may have missed the mail and it went to junk. Did you use agent or did yourself? Ask expert if there is anyway to contact state about it.
> 
> 
> 
> can you show me the link so I can check it? can you also message me your phone number? I applied through agent
Click to expand...

You can search through point or date of effect or username, it will show in tracker. Try username bananaboat who got invited after ur date of effect with same point and makybe diva got invited with 60 points.


----------



## pavan4u

Occupation 221111- Accountant General; 
PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
190 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65+5 Points

Any chances of getting 190 invitation in the next 2 months?
I have no hopes for 189 invitation in the near future because 70 pointers are still in line.


----------



## mlaurah

Hi guys!
SkillSelect updated to 18 December 2015
Occupation ceiling: 630 (45 invitations in this round, almost 3 weeks forwards for 70 pointers)
Cut off date: 9/10/2015 4:48 PM
Next round: 8 January
Good luck!!


----------



## franktu

it only moves for 18 days


----------



## sandeep3004

pavan4u said:


> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
> SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
> 189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
> 190 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65+5 Points
> 
> Any chances of getting 190 invitation in the next 2 months?
> I have no hopes for 189 invitation in the near future because 70 pointers are still in line.


Hey Mate,

We are in the same boat. Submitted the EOI with same points on 14th Dec.

Good luck!

Thanks

PTE A - Nov'15 - L/R/S/W 85/80/90/77
CPA Assessment - Dec'15 (General Accountant)
EOI Lodged 190 3rd Dec - 60 Points
PTE A - Dec'15 - L/R/S/W 87/90/90/83
EOI Updated 190 14th Dec - 70 Points
EOI Lodged 189 14th Dec - 65 points


----------



## pavan4u

I hope DIBP will fast-track the process and clear the 70 pointers backlog on 8th January round.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear All,

Good Day!

Please guide me friends. 

I want to apply as a General Accountant. My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.

1.8 years post qualification experience. So, no points for experience

Which Visa is better at this time to apply

190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???

Help will be appreciated!


----------



## SOURABH.C

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Good Day!
> 
> Please guide me friends.
> 
> I want to apply as a General Accountant. My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.
> 
> 1.8 years post qualification experience. So, no points for experience
> 
> Which Visa is better at this time to apply
> 
> 190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???
> 
> Help will be appreciated!


Go for Victoria 489..no chance with 55+5 for accountants..many r waiting in queue


----------



## ankit_smart

I still have not received my NSW nomination it has been 33 days. 

Lets which will comes first.

189 or 190.
Whichever will come first.


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Its 28days today..not received invite from NSW.
Doe 09/12/15
Age 30
Qualification 15
Language 20
Exp 0
Ss 5
Total 70 points
I put my trust in God.

Anyone got invited today?


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Any invite guys?


----------



## makapaka

Wondering what happened for accountants


----------



## Ferrets

Apparently got a 70 pointer up to DOE 06/11/2015 so looks like a lot cleared


----------



## aspiring_aussie

pavan4u said:


> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> PTE : 14 Dec 15 (85L/80R/90S/83W)
> SKill Assessment : 29 Dec 15 (Positive from CPA)
> 189 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65 Points
> 190 EOI : 29 Dec 15 - 65+5 Points
> 
> Any chances of getting 190 invitation in the next 2 months?
> I have no hopes for 189 invitation in the near future because 70 pointers are still in line.



Same profile as mine, I got nomination so you will get it by JAN end for sure!!
Good Luck


----------



## makapaka

Ferrets said:


> Apparently got a 70 pointer up to DOE 06/11/2015 so looks like a lot cleared


 How do you know?
Is that right?
Please answer


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello Guys.

Please tell me If someone gets invite under 190 and in the mean time before filing visa, his case qualifies for 189 too then can he choose 189 over 190?

I want to ask whether our 189 application stands even after getting invite for 190?

Thanks.


----------



## Xyr90

Long time lurker here. Can confirm that invites have exceeded 1st November for 70 pointers. Just received it. Good luck to all.


----------



## Ferrets

makapaka said:


> How do you know?
> Is that right?
> Please answer


This on the general EOI thread in response to your question about accountants ;-)

*Just relaying messages I saw on another forum:

accountant - 70 - 06/11/2015
accountant - 75 - 06/01/2016 *

:juggle:lane::second:


----------



## bhupender

Yipee, got invite under 189
Applied 13/11 Management accountant


----------



## Ferrets

bhupender said:


> Yipee, got invite under 189
> Applied 13/11 Management accountant


Congratulations!! Were you a 70 pointer?


----------



## kash123

Hii could you please post when did u apply and ur points break?


----------



## samne

So happy! Got my Invitation today for 189! Way to go...:blush::joy::angel:?


----------



## ankit_smart

bhupender said:


> Yipee, got invite under 189
> Applied 13/11 Management accountant


Same here bro...

I also got my invite. EoI filled 21 oct with 70 points


----------



## samne

I might be the latest who got invitation i applied for my EOI 13/11/2015


----------



## magelang

samne said:


> I might be the latest who got invitation i applied for my EOI 13/11/2015


How many points were you? 70?


----------



## samne

magelang said:


> samne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might be the latest who got invitation i applied for my EOI 13/11/2015
> 
> 
> 
> How many points were you? 70?
Click to expand...

 Yes I do have 70 points


----------



## kevin_acct

Hello Guys. Please tell me If someone gets invite under 190 and in the mean time before filing visa, his case qualifies for 189 too then can he choose 189 over 190? I want to ask whether our 189 application stands even after getting invite for 190? Thanks.


----------



## pavan4u

samne said:


> Yes I do have 70 points


Congrats and thanks for the update. You are the one with 70 points with the latest date to get the invitation. I hope all the 70 pointers backlog is cleared and expecting DIBP to send invitations for 65 pointers from the next round.

Best of luck for your next step...


----------



## shangy chauhan

Friends please assist 
Date of eoi 23 Dec ( accountant general )

Age : 30
Edu : 15
English : 10
Aust study : 5
Regional Aus : 5

Any hope for 189 or 190 ?? 

Specially 190
Thanks


----------



## bhupender

Ferrets said:


> Congratulations!! Were you a 70 pointer?


Yes my points are 70
Applied on 13/11
Breakup
20 english
30 age
5 work ex
15 bachelor


----------



## karangaba129

*189 or 190*

Hi guys, I have the same question as the person above, I have 1 expression of interest for both 189 and 190 (taxation accountant) 189 - 70 points, 190 - 75 points DOE 02/12/2015.

If I get an invitation for 190 can I still wait for the 189? or will the EOI status change to invited?

I already got the nomination email from NSW and applied for nomination on the 3rd of December.

Thanks, Karan.


----------



## kash123

shangy chauhan said:


> Friends please assist
> Date of eoi 23 Dec ( accountant general )
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> English : 10
> Aust study : 5
> Regional Aus : 5
> 
> Any hope for 189 or 190 ??
> 
> Specially 190
> Thanks


I have the same points breakup and i have applied in november For 190 but invites yet


----------



## ankit_smart

karangaba129 said:


> Hi guys, I have the same question as the person above, I have 1 expression of interest for both 189 and 190 (taxation accountant) 189 - 70 points, 190 - 75 points DOE 02/12/2015.
> 
> If I get an invitation for 190 can I still wait for the 189? or will the EOI status change to invited?
> 
> I already got the nomination email from NSW and applied for nomination on the 3rd of December.
> 
> Thanks, Karan.


You filed separate EOI or both visa in single EOI?


----------



## karangaba129

ankit_smart said:


> You filed separate EOI or both visa in single EOI?


Both in a single EOI


----------



## rickybd2

karangaba129 said:


> Both in a single EOI


in that case you are eligible to apply for 189 even though you have received nomination under 190.
situation would have been different if you used single EOI for 189 and 190.
just a quick question. have you lodged your visa application for 190 yet?


----------



## karangaba129

rickybd2 said:


> in that case you are eligible to apply for 189 even though you have received nomination under 190.
> situation would have been different if you used single EOI for 189 and 190.
> just a quick question. have you lodged your visa application for 190 yet?


I think you misunderstood, I have 1 EOI in total in which I have applied for both 190 and 189.

I have got an email for the nomination, but I haven't been invited yet, and I can't lodge the visa application until I am invited. The issue is that I would much rather wait for the 189 invitation than do the 190, but I'm not sure if the 189 will ever come if the 190 comes first.

Can anyone help with this problem? Thanks so much!


----------



## sairam1238

Thanks a lot for the response.

My profile:
5 years exp as software engineer.
Btech in Computer science
PTE- 68 in all sections.
Marital Status- Single
Age - 26

1) Please let me know the process for getting state nomination ? 
Without state nomination i am getting 60 points.What is the eligibility to get an invitation?

2) I am applying under 189 sub class . Is there any other class of visa under which i can apply(because there is a check box provided)? or 189 is the appropriate subclass as per my profile?

Kindly give me your suggestions.

Regards,
Srisairam.


----------



## kevin_acct

@karangaba129

We are on the same boat. Just pray that we would receive 189 invite before 190 invite because there can not be two simultaneous invites. 

If we get 190 invite prior to 189 then we will have to apply under 190. If we wish to apply under 189 then we will need to wait 60 days for 190 invite to expire.

Similarly vice versa would apply. 

In short only one visa route will be open at one time.

Regards..


----------



## rickybd2

kevin_acct said:


> @karangaba129
> 
> We are on the same boat. Just pray that we would receive 189 invite before 190 invite because there can not be two simultaneous invites.
> 
> If we get 190 invite prior to 189 then we will have to apply under 190. If we wish to apply under 189 then we will need to wait 60 days for 190 invite to expire.
> 
> Similarly vice versa would apply.
> 
> In short only one visa route will be open at one time.
> 
> Regards..


as far as I know, as long as you have separate EOI for 189 and 190, chances will be there if you have not lodged visa application. For example, you have received state nomination and an invitation from DIBP for visa application, you have the option valid not to lodge visa and wait for 189 which is in separate EOI. One EOI does not interact with another EOI. But yea, if you have already lodged visa application after receiving inivitation from DIBP, the other option will not be valid anymore.

This is what i believe after reading in this forum.


----------



## Dexpat

Hi guys,

Just an update from my side.

Applied for EOI with 65+ 5 (SS) November 11 2015 general accountant
invitation received 26th November
apply for nomination 28th November
nomination approved 17th December
Yet to apply for the 190 visa

I have a query to all experts. I live in Sydney and has student visa (572) but my wife and son live in Nepal. When filling the EOI, i remember filling to the question "number of dependent to be included in any future application as 2. So I wonder if I can include them in my 190 application and if so will we be getting the visa together. Basically i am onshore and they are offshore so i am not sure whether the procedure for this condition would be the normal like living together. If any of you have any idea re this .....it would be highly appreciated.

CHEERS

DEV


----------



## karangaba129

Update:

I received my invitation to apply for Subclass 190 visa application today (Taxation Accountant).

Points: 75 (Age - 30, Masters Degree - 15, Australian Study Requirement - 5, English - 20, State Sponsorship NSW - 5)

DOE: 02 December 2015, Nomination applied: 03 December 2015.

I have decided to go ahead and apply for the visa. Any tips on how long the visa process should take?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## kubbiebrownie

karangaba129 said:


> Update:
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for Subclass 190 visa application today (Taxation Accountant).
> 
> Points: 75 (Age - 30, Masters Degree - 15, Australian Study Requirement - 5, English - 20, State Sponsorship NSW - 5)
> 
> DOE: 02 December 2015, Nomination applied: 03 December 2015.
> 
> I have decided to go ahead and apply for the visa. Any tips on how long the visa process should take?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Congrats


----------



## karangaba129

kubbiebrownie said:


> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.

I am doing Skill assessment this week, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.

I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.

Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process? 

I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier. Thanks


----------



## maxngo

Can any expert please explain me the 190 visa

Whats the difference between Invitation and Nomination?

Isnt the invitation all you need>?

If no, then what step is first? You receive invitation first, then nominate, then apply visa?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## karangaba129

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.
> 
> I am doing Skill assessment this week, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.
> 
> I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.
> 
> Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process?
> 
> I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier. Thanks


Congrats on the PTE results.. Don't worry about being late, submit your expression as soon as possible so that you have an earlier DOE and see if there are avenues you can explore to increase your points. Your case isn't as bad as many others.


----------



## maxngo

Thank you karangaba

I hope i can get invited soon. I am just unsure the two steps of Nomination and Invitation.

I thought there is one EOI and then you get invited, and apply visa? Is that all?

Hopefully in the next 3 months i can earn extra 5 points from my partner degree.


----------



## cirius

karangaba129 said:


> Update:
> 
> I received my invitation to apply for Subclass 190 visa application today (Taxation Accountant).
> 
> Points: 75 (Age - 30, Masters Degree - 15, Australian Study Requirement - 5, English - 20, State Sponsorship NSW - 5)
> 
> DOE: 02 December 2015, Nomination applied: 03 December 2015.
> 
> I have decided to go ahead and apply for the visa. Any tips on how long the visa process should take?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


congrats!


----------



## karangaba129

cirius said:


> congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## holasoysubir

*invitation*

Hi,

i just submitted my EOI for 189 visa with 70 points today under Accountant. My current visa expires on 15 march. Was just wondering if i'll get an invitation before that or not?

Thanks


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Can you guide me please. I have post qualification experience of 1.9 years as an accountant. I know that i cannot claim points on DIBP.

My Question is that i am going to apply 190 visa. Is there any requirement of the state for the experience? They require minimum experience of 2 or 5 years or no requirement?

I will apply for NSW. Is there any minimum experience requirement for NSW for accountants?

Thanks for the guideline


----------



## maxngo

I think there is no exp required for accountants in NSW sponsorship


----------



## pavan4u

Skillselect has updated its site with the 8th January round and the bad news is 70 pointers are still in line for accountants.
But good to see that they issued 2400 visas under 189 subclass and the same amount of visas are issued in the forthcoming rounds.
However I am still aspiring to receive a NSW invitation at least in 3 weeks time. There is a huge backlog of 65 pointers since July for accountants

Source :SkillSelect - 8 January 2016 round results


----------



## Alexism

125 more accountants for 189 this round and the cut off point is still 70. It's highly competitive.


----------



## pavan4u

Alexism said:


> 125 more accountants for 189 this round and the cut off point is still 70. It's highly competitive.


You received the NSW invitation in a short span of time. Do you think I may receive it by the end of this month?


----------



## Alexism

I am afraid that it is even hard to guess how NSW works. I think they may work on some particular occupations at a time, and I was lucky to update my EOI at the right time when they were picking accountants. So, I actually have no idea, but do hope that you and others get invited soon and end this waiting period as soon as possible.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

maxngo said:


> I think there is no exp required for accountants in NSW sponsorship


Thanks Mango


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

bright future said:


> Congrats mate!
> Good luck


Is there anyone who applied 190 with 70 points in external auditor?


----------



## Keldogga

Hi guys, I am new here! 

I only have 60 points at the moment...
I have just lodged an EOI SA state sponsorship under General Accountant by agent. 

My agent advised me to also apply the NSW SS under occupation as Auditor.
I will need to get a new migration assessment from CA or CPA. 
Do you guys think it is a good idea?Can I apply the NSW SS by myself? 
I am a bit concern if it will crash with the application my agent made...
I would be great if someone can answer my questions 

Occupation 221111- Accountant General; 
IELTS: Overall 7, Age: 24
190 EOI South Australia Submitted: 07/01/2016 (60+ SS 5 points):fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sgamba

Keldogga said:


> Hi guys, I am new here!
> 
> I only have 60 points at the moment...
> I have just lodged an EOI SA state sponsorship under General Accountant by agent.
> 
> My agent advised me to also apply the NSW SS under occupation as Auditor.
> I will need to get a new migration assessment from CA or CPA.
> Do you guys think it is a good idea?Can I apply the NSW SS by myself?
> I am a bit concern if it will crash with the application my agent made...
> I would be great if someone can answer my questions
> 
> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> IELTS: Overall 7, Age: 24
> 190 EOI South Australia Submitted: 07/01/2016 (60+ SS 5 points):fingerscrossed:


Are you sure your agent lodged an EOI for SA state sponsorship under general accountant?

General accountant in not in the state nominated occupation list for SA. They will never invite you.

You can lodge en EOI for NSW state sponsorship under general accountant and/or auditor if you like.


----------



## Keldogga

Sgamba said:


> Are you sure your agent lodged an EOI for SA state sponsorship under general accountant?
> 
> General accountant in not in the state nominated occupation list for SA. They will never invite you.
> 
> You can lodge en EOI for NSW state sponsorship under general accountant and/or auditor if you like.


Hi Sgamba,

Thanks for your reply!
I think it is still on the SA SS supplementary skilled list but you need to currently have a job that is closely related to your nominated occupation. I think it is only applied to SA graduate...I hope I am right as my agent said she already applied for me...

So, I can also lodge the NSW SS by myself? and it is not going to create any problems even my agent already applied the 189 and SA SS for me?


----------



## Sgamba

Keldogga said:


> Hi Sgamba,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> I think it is still on the SA SS supplementary skilled list but you need to currently have a job that is closely related to your nominated occupation. I think it is only applied to SA graduate...I hope I am right as my agent said she already applied for me...
> 
> So, I can also lodge the NSW SS by myself? and it is not going to create any problems even my agent already applied the 189 and SA SS for me?


Yes, you're right. It is in the supplementary list. I just checked it. Sorry for that.

About NSW SS you can definitely apply for it by yourself. Just create a different EOI by yourself. This will not affect your other applications.

This is NSW migration website. Have a look at it 

Visa and nomination - Live & Work in New South Wales

good luck


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just cleared my PTE last week, 90 all bands, 90 overall.
> 
> I am doing Skill assessment this week, and hopefully can lodge EOI by next week.
> 
> I have 65 points at the moment, and I am hoping with 70 pts for 190, i can get invited.
> 
> Is it a bit too late now for me to start the process?
> 
> I am a bit concerned. But hopefully with my English scores, they will notice me earlier. Thanks


Exactly same situation here. Waiting for CPA assessment with all 90s. Hoping to get my EOI in ASAP.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Alexism said:


> I am afraid that it is even hard to guess how NSW works. I think they may work on some particular occupations at a time, and I was lucky to update my EOI at the right time when they were picking accountants. So, I actually have no idea, but do hope that you and others get invited soon and end this waiting period as soon as possible.


Any idea whats the waiting period like for people with 65+5 points?


----------



## umairyc

finally got the invitation email today from NSW!!!


----------



## cpau

Hi. May I know when did u submit? Kindly share your timeline. Thanks.




umairyc said:


> finally got the invitation email today from NSW!!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

umairyc said:


> finally got the invitation email today from NSW!!!


Kindly share the details. Thanks. How many points did you have? How many did you claim for English and experience?


----------



## shan.sm34

Dear Members,

I applied for 190 Victoria government EOI for Occupation code 263111(Computer network & system engineer) on 7th Dec 2015. I was clamming 55 points( 30-Age, 15- B.tech Degree, 10 -PTE) and 5 points from state nomination. I have already completed my skill assessment with ACS successfully. ACS deducted my 4 years work experience from total 5.1 years experience. Today I got the EOI result from Victoria skill immigration department. I am very shock & sad after reading it. Here is that mail:-

Dear Shantnu SHARMA,

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

 your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

 the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

 the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

 your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

 the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.



---------------------------------------

Dear Members, please let me know why I have been rejected in spite of having much occupation ceiling in my occupation i.e, 960 Invitation are currently available from 1986 invitation as per https://www.anzscosearch.com/ . Please help me to get proper reason behind not receiving EOI.


Thanks in advance !!



Regards,
Shantnu Sharma


----------



## cirius

umairyc said:


> finally got the invitation email today from NSW!!!


congratulation!


----------



## umairyc

Attentionseeker said:


> Kindly share the details. Thanks. How many points did you have? How many did you claim for English and experience?


Other details are there in my signature

Age: 30pts
English: 20pts
Degree: 15pts
SS: 5pts


----------



## Attentionseeker

umairyc said:


> Other details are there in my signature
> 
> Age: 30pts
> English: 20pts
> Degree: 15pts
> SS: 5pts


Thank you. Almost 5.5 months of wait. Congrats!


----------



## maxngo

Hey Attentionseeker,

I lodged Skill assessment on Monday, and received it today.

Just lodged EOI 70 pts 190 visa also. Hopefully NSW will pick me first coz my high pte marks.

You got top marks pte also. Thats amazing. First attempt? Thats amazing man.


----------



## Sulemanhaider

umairyc said:


> Other details are there in my signature
> 
> Age: 30pts
> English: 20pts
> Degree: 15pts
> SS: 5pts


Dear Umair,

Please guide me that how you got 20 points in English? I have 10 points in PTE

Suleman


----------



## rickybd2

ummm. This is what it looks at this moment. 
Visa 189 - 70 points backlog has come down to 2 months from 3 months. And all the 70 point backlog is expected to be cleared in 2 or 3 or perhaps 4 rounds.
Visa 190 - Only NSW seems to be some hope in the desert. After careful consideration from the people in various forums indicate that 60+5 points is yet to be called and according to me, it is highly unlikely that people with 60+5 will get a invite for nomination. Due to high number of applicant NSW is inviting a few 65+5 point holders.General accountant or Taxation accountant or management accountant does not seems to be a hindrance towards getting a nomination.
they are first looking at whether you have 65+5 points or not then Ielts 7 or PTE 65. 
In case of applicant being tied with equal points, Nsw is going for last selection criteria which is work experience.
Good news is NSw is yet to give 3000+ nomination in next 5 months. I hope a big chunk of this number goes to Accountant.


----------



## Attentionseeker

rickybd2 said:


> Good news is NSw is yet to give 3000+ nomination in next 5 months. I hope a big chunk of this number goes to Accountant.


From where are you getting this information? I couldn't find any information on the number of invitations NSW state has sent out in past or about to send in future. 

Your analysis looks quite accurate. However, I feel like you're being a bit too optimistic that 70 pointers backlog will be gone in another 3-4 rounds. In case it actually happens, I'm assuming lots of 65+5 pointers will get SS nominations as there won't be any 70+5 pointers to compete with.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Hey Attentionseeker,
> 
> I lodged Skill assessment on Monday, and received it today.
> 
> Just lodged EOI 70 pts 190 visa also. Hopefully NSW will pick me first coz my high pte marks.
> 
> You got top marks pte also. Thats amazing. First attempt? Thats amazing man.


Wow! That was fast. Did you apply to CPA? They normally take 2-3 weeks.


----------



## maxngo

I applied with CA, fast track. Turnaround time is 5days. That was way quicker than i thought.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Right. Have you filed in your EOI?


----------



## RIDA

70 pointers backlog will be finished in 2 to 3 rounds then 65 pointers will be given as per current situation.I reckon there will be more chances to get invited in 189 category instead of 190 as they have to finish their quota in June and around 1800 are still to go. Per round 300 invitations can make it to 1800 otherwise na 
Moreover it's all pre planned to panic 65 and 60 pointers onshore applicants to apply for alternatives if their visas are expiring and make more money out ov em.
Hopefully situation will be cleared after 3 rounds 
Cheers


----------



## stardustt07

hopefully the number of invites stay at 125 every round from now!! previous 25 or 45 invites per round was very nerve wrecking


----------



## RIDA

stardustt07 said:


> hopefully the number of invites stay at 125 every round from now!! previous 25 or 45 invites per round was very nerve wrecking


It will increase to 250 or might be more mate


----------



## rickybd2

Attentionseeker said:


> From where are you getting this information? I couldn't find any information on the number of invitations NSW state has sent out in past or about to send in future.
> 
> Your analysis looks quite accurate. However, I feel like you're being a bit too optimistic that 70 pointers backlog will be gone in another 3-4 rounds. In case it actually happens, I'm assuming lots of 65+5 pointers will get SS nominations as there won't be any 70+5 pointers to compete with.


oh its there in skill select website ..there is sub link for state and territory nomination. 
this is updated till December. It shows that NSW has given 831 nomination till December 2015. 
And there is further information in NSW website " they will be issuing 4000 nomination in the 2015-2016 year "
It means they are yet to invite 3000 more applicants for 190 NSw state sponshorship.
It cant be anticipated that how many accountants will get a invite as there are other professions as well. may be 200 or 300 or 500 ; but definitely not more than 1000.
Nothing is certain. But i believe that all 70 points will be cleared in a matter of time for 189, 65 points are highly unlikely to get an invite. DIBP is not bound to fulfill the quota, and i believe the unused quota will be rolled over to next year.


----------



## RIDA

Just wondering that how many 65 pointers are waiting for the invitations and since when,so we can have a rough idea that how long will that take to clear the back log.
Appreciate if you guys mention your Eoi dates like when you submitted or incase someone got invited with 65 points
Cheers


----------



## Attentionseeker

RIDA said:


> Appreciate if you guys mention your Eoi dates like when you submitted or incase someone got invited with 65 points
> Cheers


That would be great. Somebody on this forum said a while ago that the backlog for 65 pointers goes back to July last year. Not sure where they got this information.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if you guys mention your Eoi dates like when you submitted or incase someone got invited with 65 points
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great. Somebody on this forum said a while ago that the backlog for 65 pointers goes back to July last year. Not sure where they got this information.
Click to expand...

Yeah but that was in NOV last year 
People might have got invited luckily as this was happened in August last year to some of the applicant with 65 points


----------



## Auzman

Thanks RIDA, at least some people like you are positive. It makes me still I have a ray of hope.


----------



## ankit_smart

Auzman said:


> Thanks RIDA, at least some people like you are positive. It makes me still I have a ray of hope.


If they send same amount of invitation which they sent January 8 all the backlog of 70 Pointers will be cleared approximately and the starting of February I'm guessing that 65 pointers will get their invitation. This is for Visa 189.


----------



## pavan4u

I feel that 70 pointers backlog will be cleared in the 22nd January round.


----------



## Auzman

That I also feel. Finger crossed!!! Hope you are right pavin. So people like me who waiting for 60+5 for long time will have a hope. At least for 190!


----------



## Attentionseeker

Auzman said:


> That I also feel. Finger crossed!!! Hope you are right pavin. So people like me who waiting for 60+5 for long time will have a hope. At least for 190!


Hi Auzman, whats your timeline? When did you apply for visa?


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I also feel. Finger crossed!!! Hope you are right pavin. So people like me who waiting for 60+5 for long time will have a hope. At least for 190!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Auzman, whats your timeline? When did you apply for visa?
Click to expand...

I
Hi, I applied 
Invitation end of July.


----------



## RIDA

Yeah I am pretty sure 70 pointers will all be served and rest of the cake will be given to 65 pointers + some to 60 
Hopefully everyone will get invite till June


----------



## RIDA

My prediction is that they will send around 200+ invitation from Feb which will sweep up most of the 65 pointers from July to Sep


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure 70 pointers will all be served and rest of the cake will be given to 65 pointers + some to 60
> Hopefully everyone will get invite till June


I hope your prediction will going to right RIDA. I appreciate your positive approach. Hope everyone will get invite till june...


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> My prediction is that they will send around 200+ invitation from Feb which will sweep up most of the 65 pointers from July to Sep


Yeah I also guessing so


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wonder if they met the occupational ceiling for accountants last year. Somebody said here that they have no obligation to meet that number.


----------



## maxngo

Applied 190 visa with 70 pts include ss points.

Waiting for General acc. invitation.

Long queue


----------



## RIDA

maxngo said:


> Applied 190 visa with 70 pts include ss points.
> 
> Waiting for General acc. invitation.
> 
> Long queue


You might get invitation in next round if you have applied recently


----------



## Auzman

I think for some people 79+ in pte is just a matter of time .. That's why so many 70 pointers.. And in the same time immigration creating artificial demand.. People like me 60 points (65 in pte) is nothing but a simple curse..keep hoping but don't know what is in fate..


----------



## rickybd2

Attentionseeker said:


> I wonder if they met the occupational ceiling for accountants last year. Somebody said here that they have no obligation to meet that number.


2013/14 year had 9700 quota which was not filled. ( all 60 pointers got PR )
2014/15 year had 5400 quota which was filled in march 2015 ( all 60 pointers who lodged EOI before march 28th got PR )
2015/16 year has 2540 quota.

I am assuming every year DIBP receives about 7000 to 9000 applicants in accounting profession ( 189 visa )
There is 60 points applicant from last year ; nearly 3 months applicant who has not got invited
a rough estimated figure of 60 and 65 points holder presently who has not got invited yet is more than 5000, perhaps 6000.

Thus, i can bet 60 pointers has no hope in the current financial year. And since Accountant is flagged occupation its unlikely that DIBP will increase the quota next financial year.


----------



## Auzman

I think some people over here hate 60 printers!!!!!


----------



## Auzman

Sorry 60 pointers


----------



## RIDA

rickybd2 said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they met the occupational ceiling for accountants last year. Somebody said here that they have no obligation to meet that number.
> 
> 
> 
> 2013/14 year had 9700 quota which was not filled. ( all 60 pointers got PR )
> 2014/15 year had 5400 quota which was filled in march 2015 ( all 60 pointers who lodged EOI before march 28th got PR )
> 2015/16 year has 2540 quota.
> 
> I am assuming every year DIBP receives about 7000 to 9000 applicants in accounting profession ( 189 visa )
> There is 60 points applicant from last year ; nearly 3 months applicant who has not got invited
> a rough estimated figure of 60 and 65 points holder presently who has not got invited yet is more than 5000, perhaps 6000.
> 
> Thus, i can bet 60 pointers has no hope in the current financial year. And since Accountant is flagged occupation its unlikely that DIBP will increase the quota next financial year.
Click to expand...

Sorry but your analysis is a bit wrong 
I personally know two 60 pointers applied in May and got invited in July with Grant in Sep
Moreover see DIBP website or other forums as 65 pointers waiting since July last year and 60 pointers June before June all ov em are cleared no back log 
It depends on the circumstances people adopted 190 because they panicked and confused about 189 invitations that will be sent or not because of limited quota 
Anyways Next two rounds will decide and picture will be cleared till then


----------



## rickybd2

Australian International accountant graduate can only blame the introduction of PTE.
DIBP is recieving much more applicant due to the advent of PTE.
a year before it was hard for all offshore applicant to score 60; the only way to hit 60 was through scoring 8 in IELTS. 
Since it is easy to score PTE 65 , applicant from outside australia is able to score 60 easily.
Even though IELTS 7 and PTE 65 qualify for same 10 points, in reality there are a huge differences between these two. PTE is much easier than IELTS. I have known people with 20-30 attempts in ielts with no luck but only 1 attempt in PTE got them 65.

This profession does not look promising at all.
1.Accounting is a flagged occupation in SOL list
2. Due to arrival of PTE exam more people are able to lodge EOI 
3. Quota has been decreasing since last 3 years 9700>5400>2540>?
4. Australian labour market does not need accountant and even the accountant they have are struggling to get job. having allowed more accountant is harming the job prospect.
5. Accounting was not supposed to be in the List this year; but it has managed to be in the list amidst huge protest by several accounting bodies.


----------



## rickybd2

RIDA said:


> Sorry but your analysis is a bit wrong
> I personally know two 60 pointers applied in May and got invited in July with Grant in Sep
> Moreover see DIBP website or other forums as 65 pointers waiting since July last year and 60 pointers June before June all ov em are cleared no back log
> It depends on the circumstances people adopted 190 because they panicked and confused about 189 invitations that will be sent or not because of limited quota
> Anyways Next two rounds will decide and picture will be cleared till then


I am not here to debate. No 60 pointers after march 2015 has been invited for 189.
your friend may have got state nomination , but definitely not 189.
your friend may have different profession , perhaps Auditor. But definitely not Accountant.

I have been closely monitoring DIBP website.
60 pointers cut off date was march 28th ,2015
65 pointers cut off date was july 2nd, 2015
70 pointers cut off date is nov 11, 2015
these are for 189 visa, not 190. 190 visa does not any relevent data in DIBP website.


If I were to advise applicant ;

1. Who ever has 70 points, they will get invite in visa 189. its kinda certain as of now
2. who ever has 65 points, they should not wait for 189. There is no harm in waiting. But meanwhile keep your 190 program ready. If get a 190 invitation now, accept it right away.

65 pointers has a ray of hope but its highly unlikely in program 189
60 pointers has no hope at all in 189 untill next year quota is released.


----------



## Auzman

Some people are like to mislead other people... Even without having a clue and with lots of wrong statistics..


----------



## Ferrets

rickybd2 said:


> I am not here to debate. No 60 pointers after march 2015 has been invited for 189.
> your friend may have got state nomination , but definitely not 189.
> your friend may have different profession , perhaps Auditor. But definitely not Accountant.
> 
> I have been closely monitoring DIBP website.
> 60 pointers cut off date was march 28th ,2015
> 65 pointers cut off date was july 2nd, 2015
> 70 pointers cut off date is nov 11, 2015
> these are for 189 visa, not 190. 190 visa does not any relevent data in DIBP website.
> 
> 
> If I were to advise applicant ;
> 
> 1. Who ever has 70 points, they will get invite in visa 189. its kinda certain as of now
> 2. who ever has 65 points, they should not wait for 189. There is no harm in waiting. But meanwhile keep your 190 program ready. If get a 190 invitation now, accept it right away.
> 
> 65 pointers has a ray of hope but its highly unlikely in program 189
> 60 pointers has no hope at all in 189 untill next year quota is released.


I think to compound this, because the prorata number is about 210 a month I do not think this will be exceeded. This means that in effect the quota not used to this point of the year is lost.

It is only my opinion, but think that the maximum number that will be invited for 189 will be about 1900 for this year.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I completely agree with you on PTE. I scored all 90s in my PTE. I doubt I could ever imagine scoring 9s in all IELTS segments.


----------



## rickybd2

Ferrets said:


> I think to compound this, because the prorata number is about 210 a month I do not think this will be exceeded. This means that in effect the quota not used to this point of the year is lost.
> 
> It is only my opinion, but think that the maximum number that will be invited for 189 will be about 1900 for this year.


DIBP may fullfill the 2540 quota or they may not. They are not bound to fulfill the quota.
Its too early to speculate that the maximum number of invite will be 1900.

Current occupation ceiling : accountant 755 till 8th january , that means there are still 1700 quota left over. 
DIBP want to make sure that quota is available till the end of june, 
so in my understanding they would not be bothered clearing the 65 points backlog.
Even if they do invite 65 pointers after clearing 70 pointers backlog, it will be very few and all the 65 pointers applicant who lodged early in july or aug is likely to get a invite.

People have no idea how many 65 pointers are already in the Que , forget about 60 pointers.


----------



## rickybd2

Attentionseeker said:


> I completely agree with you on PTE. I scored all 90s in my PTE. I doubt I could ever imagine scoring 9s in all IELTS segments.


I wish I could make you sit for another test in PTE, this time for me LOL.
How do you even manage getting 90?
brilliant stuff man.


----------



## Attentionseeker

No idea mate. It was a surprise for me too. lol


----------



## Auzman

We should encourage people not to discourage by stubborn unrealistic data..too many experts in expert forum!!!!


----------



## zavialu

Hello Attentionseeker

Just read your message regarding getting 90 in all segments of pte. I would like to ask that if you could kindly advise how you got that score. Its pretty amazing to get that score but yeah can u give a tip or two how you scored that well.
Personally i think your level of english must be good enough for scoring 8 in Ielts as well but still if you could share your experience it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Zawar


----------



## Attentionseeker

zavialu said:


> Hello Attentionseeker
> 
> Just read your message regarding getting 90 in all segments of pte. I would like to ask that if you could kindly advise how you got that score. Its pretty amazing to get that score but yeah can u give a tip or two how you scored that well.
> Personally i think your level of english must be good enough for scoring 8 in Ielts as well but still if you could share your experience it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Zawar


Speaking is the section that most people struggle with. Be fluent and talk confidently. Do not worry too much about the content especially in sections like retell lecture and describe image. Fluency and pronunciation are as important as content. Read the marking guide. Practice tests are very important.


----------



## maxngo

My lawyer holds a very high position in Australian Immigration Law and advised me that DIBP would pretty much finalize everything by May. There wont be any intake in June or July. 

They would not act much until March, coz they are waiting for that group of students to graduate Summer school and get their English done. They would then finalize and report to Immigration politicians that they've got the best pick of us all. And thats pretty much the reason why we havent seen many invitations during this period.


----------



## RIDA

So you mean they will roll over the rest of the quota to the next year??
That wasn't happened before isn't it even with the quota of 9700 or 5400
As I said will find out in the next two rounds with the cut off 
Hope all good


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> My lawyer holds a very high position in Australian Immigration Law and advised me that DIBP would pretty much finalize everything by May. There wont be any intake in June or July.
> 
> They would not act much until March, coz they are waiting for that group of students to graduate Summer school and get their English done. They would then finalize and report to Immigration politicians that they've got the best pick of us all. And thats pretty much the reason why we havent seen many invitations during this period.


What does your lawyer say about your case? Just wondering as your case is exactly like mine.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> My lawyer holds a very high position in Australian Immigration Law and advised me that DIBP would pretty much finalize everything by May. There wont be any intake in June or July.
> 
> They would not act much until March, coz they are waiting for that group of students to graduate Summer school and get their English done. They would then finalize and report to Immigration politicians that they've got the best pick of us all. And thats pretty much the reason why we havent seen many invitations during this period.



That's very interesting Maxngo, thank you for the information


----------



## Subby.jhula

*suuby*

Hi everyone,
Could anyone tell me whats the last cut off date for general accountants with 60 points for 189 visa?

Regards,
subby


----------



## maxngo

By reading so much these immigration info and statistics, i feel headache. 

I think there should be a lot more 70pts accountants in the market, and its not until March or so that the "backlog" can be somewhat cleared. But im not confident the pass mark will be lowered to 65.

Even then, there had been tons of 65 ppl who applied early july,august 2015 and they will be served first. I am not sure if visa 189 ranks ppl with superior english better or purely is based on points test?


----------



## Subby.jhula

Thanks maxngo for the information .but could you tell me what are the chances of 60 pointers in this year especially for general accountants?

Regards,
Subby


----------



## acars

Subby.jhula said:


> Thanks maxngo for the information .but could you tell me what are the chances of 60 pointers in this year especially for general accountants?
> 
> Regards,
> Subby


Not that positive. I will be surprised if 60 points make it this year. There are too many 65s in the waiting once 70s end.


----------



## RIDA

Yeah I reckon it's pretty hard for the 60 pointers to get invited, as per the last cut off date which is 23 of March they haven't sent any invitation to 60 pointers BUT in the month of May they might have sent some mixed with 65 pointers because there is no such cut off dates on these months 
Now suppose if 70 pointers get their invites till January 2016 which is quite possible then they will start sending from 2nd July 2015 for 65 pointers which might take atleast 8 rounds to finish With the conditions of sending around 200+invitations per round till April or May this year 
But again we don't know how many 65 pointers are waiting,YES if there is a tiny que then 60 pointers may get lucky but not all ov em, can be few ov em till AUG OR SEP
I hope I am wrong and we all get invited 
Best ov luck


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> By reading so much these immigration info and statistics, i feel headache.
> 
> I think there should be a lot more 70pts accountants in the market, and its not until March or so that the "backlog" can be somewhat cleared. But im not confident the pass mark will be lowered to 65.
> 
> Even then, there had been tons of 65 ppl who applied early july,august 2015 and they will be served first. I am not sure if visa 189 ranks ppl with superior english better or purely is based on points test?


189 is purely based on points


----------



## rickybd2

maxngo said:


> By reading so much these immigration info and statistics, i feel headache.
> 
> I think there should be a lot more 70pts accountants in the market, and its not until March or so that the "backlog" can be somewhat cleared. But im not confident the pass mark will be lowered to 65.
> 
> Even then, there had been tons of 65 ppl who applied early july,august 2015 and they will be served first. I am not sure if visa 189 ranks ppl with superior english better or purely is based on points test?



There is not much 70 points applicant. 
70 pointers till nov 19, 2015 has been cleared.there is a backlog of roughly 200 more applicant with 70 points ( Estimation ).
All 70 pointers in this year will be cleared as DIBP want to leave the option open through out the year, that means they will not fulfill the quota early like last year. Last year DIBP finished all the 5400 quota by march.

*visa 189 is point based programme where english score is not prioritized. here applicant with highest score gets the invite


----------



## RIDA

rickybd2 said:


> maxngo said:
> 
> 
> 
> By reading so much these immigration info and statistics, i feel headache.
> 
> I think there should be a lot more 70pts accountants in the market, and its not until March or so that the "backlog" can be somewhat cleared. But im not confident the pass mark will be lowered to 65.
> 
> Even then, there had been tons of 65 ppl who applied early july,august 2015 and they will be served first. I am not sure if visa 189 ranks ppl with superior english better or purely is based on points test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much 70 points applicant.
> 70 pointers till nov 19, 2015 has been cleared.there is a backlog of roughly 200 more applicant with 70 points ( Estimation ).
> All 70 pointers in this year will be cleared as DIBP want to leave the option open through out the year, that means they will not fulfill the quota early like last year. Last year DIBP finished all the 5400 quota by march.
> 
> *visa 189 is point based programme where english score is not prioritized. here applicant with highest score gets the invite
Click to expand...

Well I don't think they will roll over the quota, this rumour was in the start of last year as well but they didn't do it 
moreover can you please tell me where is that info of no quota left in the month of March 2015 for Accountants?? Because once quota finishes they normally mention it and no one can apply EOI until or unless quota refreshes
Just curious for this info as I know many people applied in the end of March April and May 2015
Cheers


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wonder how many 70+ pointers will apply in next few months. They will take up some invites as well.


----------



## rickybd2

RIDA said:


> Well I don't think they will roll over the quota, this rumour was in the start of last year as well but they didn't do it
> moreover can you please tell me where is that info of no quota left in the month of March 2015 for Accountants?? Because once quota finishes they normally mention it and no one can apply EOI until or unless quota refreshes
> Just curious for this info as I know many people applied in the end of March April and May 2015
> Cheers


first of all, they dont roll over the unused quota. Every year DIBP decides how many seats will be allocated for occupation that is listed in SOL.
2012/13 they could not finish the quota of 9700 accountant
2013/14 they did finish the quota of 5400 in april/may with cut off date of 23rd march 60 points
2014/15 its running, hence cant speculate yet



Even though quota finished early , you still can lodge EOI . 
The information was in DIBP website in the month of april or may and occupation ceiling at the time reached its quota. So no further visa was approved till the new year began.


----------



## zavialu

I wouldn't put my hopes up for 60 pointers, realistically speaking. The way things have been I'll be happily surprised even when 65 point applicants start to get a positive responce. I would feel comfortable if i have 70 points but at the moment lots of things are in the air. Having said that, i do feel a little bit optimistic since last round and hopefully will be more surprised in the next one but one thing is forsure we all accountants have our work cut out. Gone are the days when accounting used to be a desired profession for immigration purposes.


----------



## Auzman

We never know what's going on this year on accountants so can't tell what will happen till june.. Even well experienced immigration lawyers can't predict accurately.. But according to the trend of last invitation there's strong chances are to start 65 pointers from 22Nd January, and once it continues it will be clear about the fate of 60 pointers this year.. we really don't know whats really going on so all we are saying our personal opinion... But hope everyone will get invite till June..we all have behind story,we all have dream..submitting EOI is not a fun, it's a desire dream, so all we should encourage each other over here..


----------



## RIDA

Yes it's May my bad 
Will see what they do in this round


----------



## RIDA

Does anyone have a rough idea about 65 pointers like how many are there in the line since July 2015


----------



## rickybd2

RIDA said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea about 65 pointers like how many are there in the line since July 2015


Last few years DIBP have been receiving roughly 7000 to 9000 applicant annualy.

cant really guess about 65 pointers alone.
but according to my calculation 60 and 65 pointers application in system will be easily exceeding 5000.


----------



## RIDA

rickybd2 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a rough idea about 65 pointers like how many are there in the line since July 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Last few years DIBP have been receiving roughly 7000 to 9000 applicant annualy.
> 
> cant really guess about 65 pointers alone.
> but according to my calculation 60 and 65 pointers application in system will be easily exceeding 5000.
Click to expand...

So that means roughly 5000 applicants are both for 189 and 190+SS


----------



## maxngo

Even by next round, current 70 pointers are cleared, there will be more to come in coming months including ones that will have graduated summer school and ones that have just made it with pte 20 pts.


----------



## RIDA

Anyways next 2 rounds will decide


----------



## Auzman

Your positive mind.. I didn't mean you at all.. I appreciate your thoughts...


----------



## rickybd2

RIDA said:


> So that means roughly 5000 applicants are both for 189 and 190+SS


I guess so. One who submit EOI in 189 he/she will definitely show his/her interest in 190 as well.
but some people do not show their interest in 190
1. they may have highest point ,so they are not bothered for 190
2. some people mistakenly skip 190 in their EOI. 

People are getting smarter. now everybody know about the option of state sponsorship. 
Lawyer or agent do not make this mistake. when they act on behalf of a applicant, they show interest on both 189 and 190.


----------



## Auzman

Expert inside expert forum ;-) ;-)


----------



## Attentionseeker

I really hope they do not fill all the spots before June. I think pro rata basis should last till the end of year. I am very surprised they filled all the spots by March last year. Pro rate basis didn't seem to work there.


----------



## RIDA

Yeah some people already applied for 190 and SS instead of 189


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> I really hope they do not fill all the spots before June. I think pro rata basis should last till the end of year. I am very surprised they filled all the spots by March last year. Pro rate basis didn't seem to work there.


As per current situation they won't


----------



## Attentionseeker

Does anybody has any idea about NAATI? How difficult is it to pass that test?


----------



## randhir510

Dear All, 

I need suggestion, regarding the employment assessment. When i applied by EOI under 189 category, i have get my assessment done from CPA for 4.5 years of experience. Now in April, I'll complete my 5 Years of employment and will get extra 5 points for that. Please suggest me do i need to go through the assessment again or just mere changes in my EOI to current date will be fine. In my assessment letter issued by CPA, i Have my assessment till 24/08/2015.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Does anybody has any idea about NAATI? How difficult is it to pass that test?


I am a NATTI certified interpretor , If you have a good command of English and can switch between languages quickly, then it is not difficult. That being said, sufficient preparation should be done before taking the test. It is very expensive and time consuming !

If you want to know more you can PM me


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> I am a NATTI certified interpretor , If you have a good command of English and can switch between languages quickly, then it is not difficult. That being said, sufficient preparation should be done before taking the test. It is very expensive and time consuming !
> 
> If you want to know more you can PM me


Thank you for the reply. I will be preparing for it. I have already ordered practice material from them. Is there any other practice material i can find somewhere?


----------



## Auzman

Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> Does anybody has any idea about NAATI? How difficult is it to pass that test?


Hi mate, If you are up to 190 then definitely you will get your invitation by next 2 weeks as you have 90 in PTE.. So just relax..


----------



## Jamaloo

Dear AUZMAN what is the time line for 60 pointers who are applying on 190 visa .I mean when are they getting the invitation .Is that true that people are waiting for 6 months .
My occupation is industrial engineer 233511.Please help me .My points (55 + 5 )


----------



## Kamal1811

GUYS 
help me get a rough idea as of what are the chances of getting invited with 65+5 points with 79+ in each PTE catagory under general accountant in 190 NSW??

Applied 
9/12/15


----------



## Kamal1811

Auzman said:


> Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..



Almost in the same boat mate 
65+5 for NSW
applied on 9/12/15
PTE 
90 88 84 88

fingers crossed mate>>>:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Auzman

Jamaloo said:


> Dear AUZMAN what is the time line for 60 pointers who are applying on 190 visa .I mean when are they getting the invitation .Is that true that people are waiting for 6 months .
> My occupation is industrial engineer 233511.Please help me .My points (55 + 5 )


Hi jamaloo, I really don't know about much other occupation but I'm waiting around 6 months(60+5 accountant). My occupation is in pro rata so even with 65+5 people waiting may be the same. But I saw earlier months that some other occupation got invitation even 55+5 with not much waiting times . So it's really varies occupation to occupation. I hope you will get invitation very soon..


----------



## Auzman

Kamal1811 said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost in the same boat mate
> 65+5 for NSW
> applied on 9/12/15
> PTE
> 90 88 84 88
> 
> fingers crossed mate>>>
Click to expand...

Hi mate, I believe you will get it very soon because NSW preferred 79+ in pte. But one humble request please, if you accept 190 then cancel your 189 eoi please because remember not all people are brilliant like you in english. They are also dreaming with 55+5 or 60+5 long time.. Good luck mate, good news will knock your door very soon...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Auzman said:


> Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..


Just a question. Is English score more important than total points for 190?


----------



## Attentionseeker

_The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect._

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

So here is the selection process. It seems points are more important than English score. However, if somebody has same points, the English score will be the second criteria instead of time of EOI. Please correct me if i am misinterpreting it.


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> Kamal1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost in the same boat mate
> 65+5 for NSW
> applied on 9/12/15
> PTE
> 90 88 84 88
> 
> fingers crossed mate>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate, I believe you will get it very soon because NSW preferred 79+ in pte. But one humble request please, if you accept 190 then cancel your 189 eoi please because remember not all people are brilliant like you in english. They are also dreaming with 55+5 or 60+5 long time.. Good luck mate, good news will knock your door very soon...
Click to expand...

Appreciated


----------



## RIDA

I have heard people don't move to other states after getting 190 onshore and stay in the same state how is it possible ??
I heard someone got his citizenship without moving to Vic from NSW onshore 
What are the checks does immigration or state applies after informing them that the applicant moved???


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, If you are up to 190, you will definitely get by next 2 weeks because you have 90 in PTE. Just relax..
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question. Is English score more important than total points for 190?
Click to expand...

Hi mate, look i believe 70 pointers automatically invited by 189 so very rarely 70 pointers apply for 190, now from 65 pointers NSW preferred 79+ pte/8 ielts first then rests.even I saw in this forum that couple of people with 60 points get invited just because of they had 79+ in pte!! So people like you who have 79+ in pte are ahead than others in this race..


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Thank you for the reply. I will be preparing for it. I have already ordered practice material from them. Is there any other practice material i can find somewhere?


Hi 

I don't think there are other practice material out there apart from NATTI's official books ... at least not for my language anyway.


----------



## gf31hk

*Hi Phz*



phz said:


> I am a NATTI certified interpretor , If you have a good command of English and can switch between languages quickly, then it is not difficult. That being said, sufficient preparation should be done before taking the test. It is very expensive and time consuming !
> 
> If you want to know more you can PM me


Dear phz
I took Naati last October and failed miserably. I feel like the examiners are there just to fail you so that you would have to take it over and over. Did you take a Naati approved course at an institution or just prepare on your own? Did you pass on your first attempt? 
I just applied to have the test remarked but I think the chance of getting a positive response is slim to none.
I took the professional translation test as well from Eng to Vietnamese.
Thank you


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think there are other practice material out there apart from NATTI's official books ... at least not for my language anyway.


Not much practice material. I will go for NAATI just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Auzman said:


> Hi mate, look i believe 70 pointers automatically invited by 189 so very rarely 70 pointers apply for 190, now from 65 pointers NSW preferred 79+ pte/8 ielts first then rests.even I saw in this forum that couple of people with 60 points get invited just because of they had 79+ in pte!! So people like you who have 79+ in pte are ahead than others in this race..


Thank you. That's very reassuring


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, look i believe 70 pointers automatically invited by 189 so very rarely 70 pointers apply for 190, now from 65 pointers NSW preferred 79+ pte/8 ielts first then rests.even I saw in this forum that couple of people with 60 points get invited just because of they had 79+ in pte!! So people like you who have 79+ in pte are ahead than others in this race..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. That's very reassuring
Click to expand...

You most welcome mate  hope not many 70 and 65 pointers left and whatever left, 189 will gonna grab them all soon, so that we 60+5 and 55+5 will have a ray of hope


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hello everyone,

I am new on this forum and i have a few questions if someone here is ready to assist me with.

I am a married man, living with my wife in Melbourne on a Temp Grad visa and this will expire in April 2016. I submitted my EOI for 189 back in mid-october with 65 points in hands. 

Anyway, following are my queries.

_1) Should i opt a 'yes' or 'no' for the following questions?_

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* Help for Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Yes No

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* Help for Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Yes No

2) I have a two years associate degree of accounting followed by a one year bachelor of Accounting from 2011 to 2014. However, I selected Bachelors of Accounting in my EOI and picked dates from 2011 to 2014 because i couldn't find 'associate degree' in the drop down list under education history.
_Should i leave it as it is?_

3) Is the client prepared to live outside an Australian Capital? yes or no.. 
_Do you guys think selecting a 'no' will affect my application's outcome? _


----------



## Auzman

Seems like all are at least 65 pointers!!I haven't seen much 60 pointers in this thread!!


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> Seems like all are at least 65 pointers!!I haven't seen much 60 pointers in this thread!!


I reckon there are not many 65 as well


----------



## Subby.jhula

*Subby*

Hi everyone,
Have anyone of you hired a lawyer for visa process.If yes,is it wise to do so?and also,I am also a 60 pointer for general accountant.

Regards,
Subby


----------



## RIDA

Subby.jhula said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have anyone of you hired a lawyer for visa process.If yes,is it wise to do so?and also,I am also a 60 pointer for general accountant.
> 
> Regards,
> Subby


Yes If your case is complicated otherwise no harm 
When did you submit your EOI Date??


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like all are at least 65 pointers!!I haven't seen much 60 pointers in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon there are not many 65 as well
Click to expand...

Hope your right RIDA...


----------



## Auzman

Subby.jhula said:


> Hi everyone,
> Have anyone of you hired a lawyer for visa process.If yes,is it wise to do so?and also,I am also a 60 pointer for general accountant.
> 
> Regards,
> Subby


Hi subby, we are on the same boat... Finger crossed..


----------



## Auzman

Auzman said:


> Subby.jhula said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> Have anyone of you hired a lawyer for visa process.If yes,is it wise to do so?and also,I am also a 60 pointer for general accountant.
> 
> Regards,
> Subby
> 
> 
> 
> Hi subby, we are on the same boat... Finger crossed..
Click to expand...

By the way how long you waiting?


----------



## pavan4u

I think there are so many 65 pointers waiting since july and there are no new NSW invitations coming in for general accountant category since one and half month. Still 70 pointers backlog is not cleared and it may take 1 or 2 more rounds to get it done and new guys would be filling some of those 70 pointers slots after the summer semester. It is pretty hard to predict the future of accountants unless a miracle happens and DIBP FastTrack the process by sending out more NSW invites.

I truly believe that PTE has to be blamed for this situation and at the same time accounting profession is not in demand (Australian economy is in a bad situation with no new investments from outside)

My Immigration Tracker | expression of interest - sc190

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1


----------



## phz

gf31hk said:


> Dear phz
> I took Naati last October and failed miserably. I feel like the examiners are there just to fail you so that you would have to take it over and over. Did you take a Naati approved course at an institution or just prepare on your own? Did you pass on your first attempt?
> I just applied to have the test remarked but I think the chance of getting a positive response is slim to none.
> I took the professional translation test as well from Eng to Vietnamese.
> Thank you


Hi gf31hk 

I didn't take any NAATI approved courses as there weren't any where I am (WA). I did interpreting because I am more confident with my spoken English, so it's a bit different from translating, and it's both ways ( Chinese to and from English). 

I found a private tutor who is a NAATI credited interpretor and took some lessons from her for around 2 months before the test ( once a week). I also did some extensive practices on my own, around 2/hours per day. Yes luckily I passed it on my first attempt. But I still think it's a very difficult test and they are very strict with marking.


----------



## Attentionseeker

gf31hk said:


> Dear phz
> I took Naati last October and failed miserably. I feel like the examiners are there just to fail you so that you would have to take it over and over. Did you take a Naati approved course at an institution or just prepare on your own? Did you pass on your first attempt?
> I just applied to have the test remarked but I think the chance of getting a positive response is slim to none.
> I took the professional translation test as well from Eng to Vietnamese.
> Thank you


Professional exam is obviously going to be quite tough. I will be going for paraprofessional as chances of getting a pass is quite high in case of this exam. Plus i have a feeling interpreter test will be comparatively easier than translation test. Especially when you have a dictionary for translation exam and nothing for interpreter exam.


----------



## eminemkh

phz said:


> Hi gf31hk
> 
> I didn't take any NAATI approved courses as there weren't any where I am (WA). I did interpreting because I am more confident with my spoken English, so it's a bit different from translating, and it's both ways ( Chinese to and from English).
> 
> I found a private tutor who is a NAATI credited interpretor and took some lessons from her for around 2 months before the test ( once a week). I also did some extensive practices on my own, around 2/hours per day. Yes luckily I passed it on my first attempt. But I still think it's a very difficult test and they are very strict with marking.


Hey off topic but I saw your English test (PTE and IELTS) results are amazing!
How did you manage to get full marks in writing (PTE)? I managed to get 88/90 on reading, 80 on listening, 75 on speaking and 70 on writing... 

With the similar language background (Chinese, Mandarin and Cantonese) I guess it is a good way to learn from you!


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> Hi gf31hk
> 
> I didn't take any NAATI approved courses as there weren't any where I am (WA). I did interpreting because I am more confident with my spoken English, so it's a bit different from translating, and it's both ways ( Chinese to and from English).
> 
> I found a private tutor who is a NAATI credited interpretor and took some lessons from her for around 2 months before the test ( once a week). I also did some extensive practices on my own, around 2/hours per day. Yes luckily I passed it on my first attempt. But I still think it's a very difficult test and they are very strict with marking.


What exam did you appear in? Paraprofessional interpreter?


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Professional exam is obviously going to be quite tough. I will be going for paraprofessional as chances of getting a pass is quite high in case of this exam. Plus i have a feeling interpreter test will be comparatively easier than translation test. Especially when you have a dictionary for translation exam and nothing for interpreter exam.


It depends on whether you're better at Reading and Written English/your own language ( translating) or Listening and Spoken English ( interpreting ). 

With Translation, only Professional Translation can get you 5 marks as Community Language , and you choose one direction.

With Interpreting, Para-Professional Interpreting will be able to get you 5 marks as Community Language , and it is both directions.


----------



## phz

eminemkh said:


> Hey off topic but I saw your English test (PTE and IELTS) results are amazing!
> How did you manage to get full marks in writing (PTE)? I managed to get 88/90 on reading, 80 on listening, 75 on speaking and 70 on writing...
> 
> With the similar language background (Chinese, Mandarin and Cantonese) I guess it is a good way to learn from you!


I sent you a PM


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> What exam did you appear in? Paraprofessional interpreter?


Yes I did Paraprofessional interpreting


----------



## Subby.jhula

Auzman said:


> By the way how long you waiting?


I submitted my EOI on 21st of October 15.what about you?


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> It depends on whether you're better at Reading and Written English/your own language ( translating) or Listening and Spoken English ( interpreting ).
> 
> With Translation, only Professional Translation can get you 5 marks as Community Language , and you choose one direction.
> 
> With Interpreting, Para-Professional Interpreting will be able to get you 5 marks as Community Language , and it is both directions.


I don't mind interpreting to English. But the other way round would be a bit tricky. Hopefully will practice enough to score a pass.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> I don't mind interpreting to English. But the other way round would be a bit tricky. Hopefully will practice enough to score a pass.


Yes It can be tricky especially if you're not used to switch between languages quickly. 

But with practice you'll get better!


----------



## Auzman

Subby.jhula said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way how long you waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 21st of October 15.what about you?
Click to expand...

I submitted end of July 2015.


----------



## eminemkh

phz said:


> I sent you a PM


Thanks but I don't seem to get the pm?


----------



## phz

eminemkh said:


> Thanks but I don't seem to get the pm?


That's very strange. I tried again, can you see it now ?


----------



## Subby.jhula

Auzman said:


> I submitted end of July 2015.


Ohh,it's bit a long waiting for you then.but,what do you think of our chances of getting invitation?


----------



## RIDA

Subby.jhula said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted end of July 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh,it's bit a long waiting for you then.but,what do you think of our chances of getting invitation?
Click to expand...

For 60 pointers 189 is a bit hard specially those who submitted thier EOI's after September or October because some fellows are waiting since May 2015, it might be highly unlikely for SEP as well but who knows I hope I am wrong 
Depends on th next two rounds


----------



## sm8764

RIDA said:


> For 60 pointers 189 is a bit hard specially those who submitted thier EOI's after September or October because some fellows are waiting since May 2015, it might be highly unlikely for SEP as well but who knows I hope I am wrong
> Depends on th next two rounds


Very hard to get invite on 60 as some are waiting since april 2015, i am waiting since 17th aug 2015 with 65 points very much concerned and worried as next month i will be loosing 5 points for age. Is it advisable to email NSW 190 guys regarding this ?


----------



## RIDA

Well look if you are on 65 you might have a bit of chance if they clear the back log of 70's otherwise at least you ll be having a chance to get invite for 190 on 60+5 points after losing 5 points 
It's useless to email Em they won't reply but give it try


----------



## Attentionseeker

sm8764 said:


> Very hard to get invite on 60 as some are waiting since april 2015, i am waiting since 17th aug 2015 with 65 points very much concerned and worried as next month i will be loosing 5 points for age. Is it advisable to email NSW 190 guys regarding this ?


Can you share your English score?


----------



## Crazy student

sm8764 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> For 60 pointers 189 is a bit hard specially those who submitted thier EOI's after September or October because some fellows are waiting since May 2015, it might be highly unlikely for SEP as well but who knows I hope I am wrong
> Depends on th next two rounds
> 
> 
> 
> Very hard to get invite on 60 as some are waiting since april 2015, i am waiting since 17th aug 2015 with 65 points very much concerned and worried as next month i will be loosing 5 points for age. Is it advisable to email NSW 190 guys regarding this ?
Click to expand...

I am bit confused in immi site it says its cut off date 2 july for 65 points so how you have not been invited ?


----------



## sm8764

Attentionseeker said:


> Can you share your English score?


I got 65 each min in pte


----------



## kash123

sm8764 said:


> I got 65 each min in pte



just let u know i have also got the same points and almost same woi submission dates.. dont know when will they invite??
:juggle:


----------



## Attentionseeker

sm8764 said:


> I got 65 each min in pte


So this guy who had his EOI submitted around the end of July with 65+5 points got invited a week ago. But he had 80+ in all PTE segments.

From what i understand of 190, all the 65+5 pointers will be judged based on English first, followed by experience. However, DOE is quite important for 189.


----------



## Horus_88

Hi all,

I'm applying as Accountant General my breakdown of points are as follows:
Occupation 221111- Accountant General; 
English : 20, Age: 30, Education: 15 = 65 (subclass 189) 

I'm wondering if I can go for state sponsorship without working experience ?
On what basis do states sponsor from your experience?

Thanks


----------



## Auzman

Subby.jhula said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way how long you waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 21st of October 15.what about you?
Click to expand...

Hello, Look can't tell anything at this moment but hope all we invited before June. I pray 65 pointers should invited asap so that our chances will be bright. And if we 60 pointers get invited then 55+5 guys will have a good chances for 190. Look all I will say we should encourage each other because we are not competitiors. DIBP throw us today's situation. We all want to live this beautiful country. So higher pointers please don't ignore or discourage lower pointers because you never know what will happen tomorrow... Finally finger crossed


----------



## Subby.jhula

Auzman said:


> Hello, Look can't tell anything at this moment but hope all we invited before June. I pray 65 pointers should invited asap so that our chances will be bright. And if we 60 pointers get invited then 55+5 guys will have a good chances for 190. Look all I will say we should encourage each other because we are not competitiors. DIBP throw us today's situation. We all want to live this beautiful country. So higher pointers please don't ignore or discourage lower pointers because you never know what will happen tomorrow... Finally finger crossed


I really like your comments and appreciate it too.It has also happened in the past and also it's a matter of time.


----------



## Auzman

Subby.jhula said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Look can't tell anything at this moment but hope all we invited before June. I pray 65 pointers should invited asap so that our chances will be bright. And if we 60 pointers get invited then 55+5 guys will have a good chances for 190. Look all I will say we should encourage each other because we are not competitiors. DIBP throw us today's situation. We all want to live this beautiful country. So higher pointers please don't ignore or discourage lower pointers because you never know what will happen tomorrow... Finally finger crossed
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your comments and appreciate it too.It has also happened in the past and also it's a matter of time.
Click to expand...

Hi subby, thanks for the compliment. Actually some of the high pointers (very few) seems like don't want that lower pointers get invited.its very surprised and shocked me u know!! I don't know why their mentality is like that!! Look even a year ago higher and lower point wasn't matter at all. All people had a mentality only for 60 nothing else. But because of DIBP'S artificial demand creation lower pointers bit behind. In this scenario, some over smart people even try to mislead others in different ways.. Thats horrible you know!! Finally all we should get invitation till june..


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys do you know when is the next round.
Thank you


----------



## pavan4u

Mujju said:


> Hi guys do you know when is the next round.
> Thank you


Tomorrow i.e., 22nd Jan is the next round.


----------



## pavan4u

I don't see anywhere in this thread or forum where 65 or 70 pointers discouraging people with low points. They are just trying to throw light on the situation as you guys do. It depends on how an individual understands from their own perspective. We don't have any grudge on each other as we have no personal interaction in the real life. So, please stop throwing mud on each other and let's pray for our invites.

Today's situation is completely different to last year's or the year before. Accountants were never in this situation before and this has nothing to do with DIBP or any other organisation. Accounting profession is not in demand in Australia due to different external factors which are not in DIBP's control. We have no idea what is the DIBP's approach towards us. So, stop blaming others and let's try to improve our points in every possible way to secure a PR.

Patience is the best medicine that one can have at this moment.


----------



## pavan4u

successcre8or said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm applying as Accountant General my breakdown of points are as follows:
> Occupation 221111- Accountant General;
> English : 20, Age: 30, Education: 15 = 65 (subclass 189)
> 
> I'm wondering if I can go for state sponsorship without working experience ?
> On what basis do states sponsor from your experience?
> 
> Thanks


No experience is required to apply for NSW SS.


----------



## RIDA

Anyone gets invite tonight or tomorrow please do mention here it will be appreciated 
Cheers


----------



## Auzman

Different people have different thoughts.there is no point to think that my analysis is wrong and others are wrong!! Anyone can understand whats going on accountants fate.. No one throwing brick, stone or Mud!!!anyway please pray for each other...


----------



## Horus_88

pavan4u said:


> No experience is required to apply for NSW SS.


thanks mate


----------



## Attentionseeker

Do they update the website tomorrow?


----------



## pavan4u

As per my knowledge they won't update the site tomorrow. It takes at least a week's time.


----------



## RIDA

I am posting this again
Plz whoever gets invite let us know because we will have an idea what's the cut off and progress of DIBP moreover people please have a look on other forums about updates as well
Cheers


----------



## rickybd2

pavan4u said:


> I don't see anywhere in this thread or forum where 65 or 70 pointers discouraging people with low points. They are just trying to throw light on the situation as you guys do. It depends on how an individual understands from their own perspective. We don't have any grudge on each other as we have no personal interaction in the real life. So, please stop throwing mud on each other and let's pray for our invites.
> 
> Today's situation is completely different to last year's or the year before. Accountants were never in this situation before and this has nothing to do with DIBP or any other organisation. Accounting profession is not in demand in Australia due to different external factors which are not in DIBP's control. We have no idea what is the DIBP's approach towards us. So, stop blaming others and let's try to improve our points in every possible way to secure a PR.
> 
> Patience is the best medicine that one can have at this moment.


well said brother. Last 10 years Australia has been taking so many accountant despite of no need of accountant. DIBP is not be blamed for the current scenario for accountant. Australian labour market and politician decides everything. Yet accounting has managed to be in the last because of several accounting bodies and Australia education system is generating a significant amount of profit from overseas accounting student. I hope the pressure from accounting bodies and education system increase and this is the only way accounting can survive in the next SOL list.


----------



## kevin_acct

Any one got invite under 221111?


----------



## pavan4u

Hey Kevin

You are a 70 pointer. So you should receive the invite for 189 first. There aren't many 70 pointers in this thread anymore who are waiting for 189.


----------



## kubbiebrownie

They should bring down the points oooo. I hope all 70 pointers have been cleared for 189


----------



## cpau

Just received my invite for visa 189! TYL!


----------



## pavan4u

Congrats and happy for you cpau


----------



## kash123

Hii congrats...what ws ur score...and eoi date


----------



## cpau

pavan4u said:


> Congrats and happy for you cpau


Thank you pavan4u!


----------



## cpau

kash123 said:


> Hii congrats...what ws ur score...and eoi date


Thank you. Please check my signature below.


----------



## kubbiebrownie

cpau said:


> Just received my invite for visa 189! TYL!


Congrats cpau....pls cant view ur signature kindly write out ur points and doe.


----------



## phz

cpau said:


> Thank you pavan4u!


Congratulations ! 

Looks like invitations for 70 points has moved forward to early December. This brings hope to all of us.


----------



## cpau

kubbiebrownie said:


> Congrats cpau....pls cant view ur signature kindly write out ur points and doe.


EOI submitted 4 Dec 2015 with 70pts


----------



## kash123

Accounting 65 pointers are the amongst most depressed..


----------



## Auzman

Can't understand how come single 65 pointers didn't invited!!! Very disappointed!!!


----------



## kubbiebrownie

We 65 pointers let us remain hopeful our invite will come in due season. ...sooner than we think. Let us keep encouraging one another.


----------



## IsuzuDmax

*Well Done*



cpau said:


> Just received my invite for visa 189! TYL!


Hi mate
Congratulation;
I have submitted my EOI on 24th of November 70pts 189 and 190 75pts
and on 26th received a nomination from NSW; 
which was immediately accepted and on 4th December received 190 invitation ;
lodged on 18th of December ;
You are a bit more lucky, cas 189 slightly better option than 190; but Im still very happy with 190NSW; 
well done and Good Luck with the application;

The good news to 60 and 65 pointers that in December many of 70 pointers (189) like me begun to panic and accepted 190 NSW nomination (cas some of my friends with 70 points did the same) DIBP allocated around 50 invites in November ; Now things are better for 70 pointers in 189, thus I dont think that anyone will apply for 190 with 75pts from now on, so 190 option should have some places for 60 and 65 pointers and I really hope that remaining 189 places will be allocated to 60 and 65 pointers;
I had only one EOI, for those members who have more than 1 EOI, please remember to cancel another EOI once any invitation has been received ; 
I Wish a good luck to every member of this forum regardless of points, Hope that everyone will get their invitation and visa approval soon;


----------



## pavan4u

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi mate
> Congratulation;
> I have submitted my EOI on 24th of November 70pts 189 and 190 75pts
> and on 26th received a nomination from NSW;
> which was immediately accepted and on 4th December received 190 invitation ;
> lodged on 18th of December ;
> You are a bit more lucky, cas 189 slightly better option than 190; but Im still very happy with 190NSW;
> well done and Good Luck with the application;
> 
> The good news to 60 and 65 pointers that in December many of 70 pointers (189) like me begun to panic and accepted 190 NSW nomination (cas some of my friends with 70 points did the same) DIBP allocated around 50 invites in November ; Now things are better for 70 pointers in 189, thus I dont think that anyone will apply for 190 with 75pts from now on, so 190 option should have some places for 60 and 65 pointers and I really hope that remaining 189 places will be allocated to 60 and 65 pointers;
> I had only one EOI, for those members who have more than 1 EOI, please remember to cancel another EOI once any invitation has been received ;
> I Wish a good luck to every member of this forum regardless of points, Hope that everyone will get their invitation and visa approval soon;


Thanks for your kind words and updating us about your (and some of your friends) situation. I hope all the 65 and 60 pointers receive the remaing 189 and 190 invites.


----------



## Crazy student

Dont panic guys i reckon 65 points got invited too but got mail to the agent so have not yet updated here. If any of you who comment after invitation round are 65 points and early in a queue of 65 then different story. Just my opinion


----------



## cpau

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi mate
> Congratulation;
> I have submitted my EOI on 24th of November 70pts 189 and 190 75pts
> and on 26th received a nomination from NSW;
> which was immediately accepted and on 4th December received 190 invitation ;
> lodged on 18th of December ;
> You are a bit more lucky, cas 189 slightly better option than 190; but Im still very happy with 190NSW;
> well done and Good Luck with the application;
> 
> The good news to 60 and 65 pointers that in December many of 70 pointers (189) like me begun to panic and accepted 190 NSW nomination (cas some of my friends with 70 points did the same) DIBP allocated around 50 invites in November ; Now things are better for 70 pointers in 189, thus I dont think that anyone will apply for 190 with 75pts from now on, so 190 option should have some places for 60 and 65 pointers and I really hope that remaining 189 places will be allocated to 60 and 65 pointers;
> I had only one EOI, for those members who have more than 1 EOI, please remember to cancel another EOI once any invitation has been received ;
> I Wish a good luck to every member of this forum regardless of points, Hope that everyone will get their invitation and visa approval soon;


Thanks IsuzuDMax! We both did the same. I applied for 190 also with 75pts but i haven't received yet the invitation to apply for visa. But if it came earlier i would have applied for it because based on the current invites it takes 2-3 months before 70 pointers can receive the invites. So I was surprised when I checked my email this evening and got the invite. I am expecting to receive it in March.


----------



## andreyx108b

*Congrats to all invited guys!*


----------



## tarun_87

Got my 189 invitation. EOI lodged 02/12/2015 with 70 points


----------



## pavan4u

tarun_87 said:


> Got my 189 invitation. EOI lodged 02/12/2015 with 70 points


Congrats Tarun. Best of luck for your future steps and thanks for updating us.


----------



## kevin_acct

**** DIBP

I got invite 190 on 18th Jan.
They didnt sent 189 in this round

My EOI was 70 Pts 23rd Nov 2015


----------



## IsuzuDmax

cpau said:


> Thanks IsuzuDMax! We both did the same. I applied for 190 also with 75pts but i haven't received yet the invitation to apply for visa. But if it came earlier i would have applied for it because based on the current invites it takes 2-3 months before 70 pointers can receive the invites. So I was surprised when I checked my email this evening and got the invite. I am expecting to receive it in March.


yes cpau, I decided to play safe in December because I wasnt sure if the number of invites will be increased to more than 200 a month as per current trend, because it was only around a 100 in October and November and cut off was only August by November, I thought that 70 pointers from the end November could only hope to get invited by the March; but Im happy that at least for 70pointers things got better now;


----------



## holasoysubir

Hey guys, got an invitation for 189 today. Total points 70. EOI date: 13 Jan 2016.


----------



## Auzman

IsuzuDmax said:


> cpau said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my invite for visa 189! TYL!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate
> Congratulation;
> I have submitted my EOI on 24th of November 70pts 189 and 190 75pts
> and on 26th received a nomination from NSW;
> which was immediately accepted and on 4th December received 190 invitation ;
> lodged on 18th of December ;
> You are a bit more lucky, cas 189 slightly better option than 190; but Im still very happy with 190NSW;
> well done and Good Luck with the application;
> 
> The good news to 60 and 65 pointers that in December many of 70 pointers (189) like me begun to panic and accepted 190 NSW nomination (cas some of my friends with 70 points did the same) DIBP allocated around 50 invites in November ; Now things are better for 70 pointers in 189, thus I dont think that anyone will apply for 190 with 75pts from now on, so 190 option should have some places for 60 and 65 pointers and I really hope that remaining 189 places will be allocated to 60 and 65 pointers;
> I had only one EOI, for those members who have more than 1 EOI, please remember to cancel another EOI once any invitation has been received ;
> I Wish a good luck to every member of this forum regardless of points, Hope that everyone will get their invitation and visa approval soon;
Click to expand...

Thanks mate for inspirational words.. Really appreciate it..for 60 pointers like me this words are so encouraging.. Wish you good luck for your future endeavour..


----------



## Auzman

holasoysubir said:


> Hey guys, got an invitation for 189 today. Total points 70. EOI date: 13 Jan 2016.


Congratulations mate..


----------



## Auzman

tarun_87 said:


> Got my 189 invitation. EOI lodged 02/12/2015 with 70 points


Congratulations ? tarun


----------



## kash123

holasoysubir said:


> Hey guys, got an invitation for 189 today. Total points 70. EOI date: 13 Jan 2016.


Congrats..does this mean that the backlog is finished..


----------



## riyansydney

I think there will not be over 100 EOI for 70 pointer in this round due to Christmas and new years break. Less EOI had been submitted during 12 th dec to 4 th January holiday period. If so there must have some 65 pointers who be invited from 2 july 2015.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow. 13th of Jan means the backlog of 70 pointers is almost gone. I wonder if any 65 pointer was invited in this round. Good news!


----------



## pavan4u

kevin_acct said:


> **** DIBP
> 
> I got invite 190 on 18th Jan.
> They didnt sent 189 in this round
> 
> My EOI was 70 Pts 23rd Nov 2015


Did you apply for 189 and 190 under one EOI? If that is the case, you would only receive one invite. Only one invite per EOI. Anyways congrats for having 190.


----------



## stardustt07

my date of effect is 20 January for 70 points but no invites yet :'(


----------



## andreyx108b

stardustt07 said:


> my date of effect is 20 January for 70 points but no invites yet :'(


Next round mate!)) very close to you)


----------



## Attentionseeker

No 65 pointers got invited then. Hopefully there will be some backlog of 65 pointers cleared in next round.


----------



## Mujju

That is good news for 65 pointers.
Can you please tell when the next round is going to happen


----------



## pavan4u

Mujju said:


> That is good news for 65 pointers.
> Can you please tell when the next round is going to happen


Maybe next round would be on 12th Feb


----------



## Mujju

Cool..
Thanks for that mate.


----------



## Auzman

Still 70 pointers left, thought all 70 pointers cleared.. It's look like sea of 70 pointers!!! Never ending


----------



## Auzman

Can be next round on 5th February as the February is a small month..


----------



## Worriedaccountant

*Worried*

I came across this thread. Did you guys get an invite at 60 ? Just wondering since its already Jan 2016


----------



## andreyx108b

Auzman said:


> Can be next round on 5th February as the February is a small month..


It suppose to be on the 5th.


----------



## stardustt07

andreyx108b said:


> Next round mate!)) very close to you)


Yes I cant wait!! been waiting for ages as I was previously 65 points doe 2 August. Recently got another 5 points on 20 Jan due to my age!


----------



## pavan4u

stardustt07 said:


> my date of effect is 20 January for 70 points but no invites yet :'(


Don't worry. You will definitely get it in the next round. Maybe the cutoff was 19th Jan. As per myimmitracker, invitations received for accountants who have applied before 18th Jan.


----------



## stardustt07

pavan4u said:


> Don't worry. You will definitely get it in the next round. Maybe the cutoff was 19th Jan. As per myimmitracker, invitations received for accountants who have applied before 18th Jan.


Wow just missed it by a little bit! I'm so excited now haha thank you xx


----------



## Attentionseeker

They cleared a backlog of 70 pointers from last 2 months. That's a great news. Now the question is how many 65 pointers are in queue? 

And almost all 190 invites for the rest of year will go to 65 pointers now.


----------



## pavan4u

Attentionseeker said:


> They cleared a backlog of 70 pointers from last 2 months. That's a great news. Now the question is how many 65 pointers are in queue?
> 
> And almost all 190 invites for the rest of year will go to 65 pointers now.


65 pointers are waiting since July. But some of them have received 190 invites in the mean time. But it is hard to make any predictions. I hope NSW will start sending new invites from next week.


----------



## RIDA

Any 65 pointer got invited???


----------



## riyansydney

Last time in the immi tracker i saw there was around 70 0r 80 EOi of 65 pointers been waiting since july to October. But there might be more people who was not listed.


----------



## RIDA

Have they cleared the back log till January??


----------



## pavan4u

RIDA said:


> Have they cleared the back log till January??


Yes. As per immitracker, 70 pointers are cleared till 18th Jan.


----------



## pavan4u

RIDA said:


> Any 65 pointer got invited???


I don't think any 65 pointer got invited in this round. I believe that cutoff is still 70 but it moved to 18th Jan. Maybe the cutoff will come down to 65 in the next round.


----------



## phz

My agent thinks 65 pointers are going to get invitation next round. 70 points backlog is almost cleared. Good news for everyone !


----------



## eminemkh

phz said:


> My agent thinks 65 pointers are going to get invitation next round. 70 points backlog is almost cleared. Good news for everyone !


Same here... hope 189 takes the 65 points and spare the seats for the 60 points :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Attentionseeker

It is pretty obvious that 65 pointers will be invited in next round. The question is how many of them are there waiting to grab an invite &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> It is pretty obvious that 65 pointers will be invited in next round. The question is how many of them are there waiting to grab an invite &#55357;&#56842;


That's what Iam concerned about?
As far as I have predicted was perfect :wink:
Now next round will decide what will be the cut off for 65 pointers they may be send some invited to 70 pointers and won't mention the cut off as they did in last year May I think 

What I think is 60 pointers will get 190 soon as 65 pointers will wait for thier 189 which they will probably get later on

So if in the next round they send around 200+ invites then there will be a clear chance for 60 pointers who are waiting since April to get 189 invitations I guess


----------



## azerty

I don't think it will go any further than 160-170 per round. Any higher and they will run out of accountant places before June. 

Still hard to tell how many 65s are in the queue, but judging from the number of 70s invited so far this financial year, probably another 400-500 of what's left will be allocated future 70++s, with the remaining given to 65s.


----------



## sm8764

*Hope*



pavan4u said:


> Don't worry. You will definitely get it in the next round. Maybe the cutoff was 19th Jan. As per myimmitracker, invitations received for accountants who have applied before 18th Jan.


No invite it is been a very long wait, 65 points doe 15/08/2015 (Accountant). Next round will be last chance as loosing 5 points ... it is very depressing, hope hope hope it is 2016.

Congrats all for the invite ...


----------



## RIDA

Well I think they can go around 200 if they wanna finish the quota before June
But if they stick to160 seats per round then yes they will drag it till June


----------



## RIDA

That will be a touch and go for ya 
Anyways I hope you will get it but if not have faith on 60 as well hope atleast you will get 190 
Best of luck


----------



## pavan4u

sm8764 said:


> No invite it is been a very long wait, 65 points doe 15/08/2015 (Accountant). Next round will be last chance as loosing 5 points ... it is very depressing, hope hope hope it is 2016.
> 
> Congrats all for the invite ...


If you have 79+ in PTE you may expect 190. But in the recent past I haven't seen many NSW SS for accountants. It is becoming very hard to predict anything for accountants.

I hope you will receive the invite in the next round as you are waiting since August and 65 pointers backlog is only pending since July. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Well I think they can go around 200 if they wanna finish the quota before June
> But if they stick to160 seats per round then yes they will drag it till June


Your prediction is almost right,..hope it will be right in future as well


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think they can go around 200 if they wanna finish the quota before June
> But if they stick to160 seats per round then yes they will drag it till June
> 
> 
> 
> Your prediction is almost right,..hope it will be right in future as well
Click to expand...

Thanks 
It would be awesome if they send 200+ invites because there will more chances for 65 and 60 pointers to get invites ASAP if not then of course more 70 pointers will be joining us in the future and less seats will be given to the 65 and 60


----------



## Horus_88

Congrats for everyone invited . praying all will get invited soon


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi guys, do you think people with 60 points not going to get the 189 visa? Or they will get it but just takes a long time? Thanks


----------



## RIDA

Stormbaby said:


> Hi guys, do you think people with 60 points not going to get the 189 visa? Or they will get it but just takes a long time? Thanks


At the moment to be honest it really looks hard But might be some of the 60 pointers will get it,not all ov Em 
It depends how many 65 pointers are in the que and depends too if they send 200+ invites which will clear up the back log asap
Next round is very important for 65 and 60 pointers because it will show the trend 
Hope this will help


----------



## Attentionseeker

Yes. If they clear a month or two long backlog of 65 pointers it'd clear way for a lot of people.


----------



## kaeel

Hi everyone,

I need some help regarding the 190. I am planning to apply for state nomination in WA but I am just a fresh graduate with no working experience. Nevertheless, I have secured a job at big 4 company as an accountant in Perth

Do I still have to show that I have past experience as per WA requirements? Cos if that's the case, I don't think I will have any success with 190 at all.

Thank you.

P.S. I have met all the other requirements, just seeking higher points to get my PR before my student visa expires.


----------



## IsuzuDmax

kaeel said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need some help regarding the 190. I am planning to apply for state nomination in WA but I am just a fresh graduate with no working experience. Nevertheless, I have secured a job at big 4 company as an accountant in Perth
> 
> Do I still have to show that I have past experience as per WA requirements? Cos if that's the case, I don't think I will have any success with 190 at all.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. I have met all the other requirements, just seeking higher points to get my PR before my student visa expires.


Hi 
I reckon only NSW SS doesnt require any work experience , all other states require some work experience I think WA requires at least 1 year work experience (talk to your solicitor or check WA sponsorship website if WA graduates are exempted from this, because some of the states exempt their graduates from this) 

Otherwise if you have 70 points just submit 189 EOI and 190 NSW;


----------



## kaeel

Thank you IsuzuDmax for the kind advice. I'm just afraid I can't fulfill NSW moral obligation if I do 190 for NSW.


----------



## Stormbaby

does anyone know what are the requirement for applying bisa 190 of NSW or Victoria? If i live in Melbourne, can i still apply for it? Do i need any other prerequisites? I am currently has individual points for 55. Rather than taking professional year to get additional 5 points, i would consider another option...


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Stormbaby said:


> does anyone know what are the requirement for applying bisa 190 of NSW or Victoria? If i live in Melbourne, can i still apply for it? Do i need any other prerequisites? I am currently has individual points for 55. Rather than taking professional year to get additional 5 points, i would consider another option...


Hi 
yes you can submit EOI for 190 visa NSW with 55 points, you must make sure that you have language certificate and qualification assessed to meet the criteria, just google NSW state sponsorship, I dont think that its relevant that you live in Melbourne;
very competitive, thus try to increase points;


----------



## Stormbaby

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi
> yes you can submit EOI for 190 visa NSW with 55 points, you must make sure that you have language certificate and qualification assessed to meet the criteria, just google NSW state sponsorship, I dont think that its relevant that you live in Melbourne;
> very competitive, thus try to increase points;


Thanks for the reply! 
Yeah, i try to go to Immi website apparently i havent got the information that i need, and i don't use any agent.
Thats why i am asking in this forum 

Yeah, after reading some forum they said in certain areas i need to work to get the 190 sponsor. but if 190 NSW, do i need to work too? or just need to live there? hmm
I am hunting for Full-time accounting job but it is very hard to even get an interview. I doubt i will get the job in the near future.

And i dont think i can increase my points through the English test, all i can get is 10 points. and i am not yet 25....


I have googled it, probably i will apply visa 489 first and join the professional year and after that i can apply 189 with 60 points ( about 11 months from now)...
what do you think?


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Stormbaby said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> Yeah, i try to go to Immi website apparently i havent got the information that i need, and i don't use any agent.
> Thats why i am asking in this forum
> 
> Yeah, after reading some forum they said in certain areas i need to work to get the 190 sponsor. but if 190 NSW, do i need to work too? or just need to live there? hmm
> I am hunting for Full-time accounting job but it is very hard to even get an interview. I doubt i will get the job in the near future.
> 
> And i dont think i can increase my points through the English test, all i can get is 10 points. and i am not yet 25....
> 
> 
> I have googled it, probably i will apply visa 489 first and join the professional year and after that i can apply 189 with 60 points ( about 11 months from now)...
> what do you think?


NSW the only state which sponsors accountants without working experience, you are not required to work to get this visa, but once the visa is granted you must live in NSW for 2 years,(according to the requirements you must live in your nominated state, and its assumed thats you will be working there) sponsors for 190 visa are states not a private businesses or anything dont confuse it with 186; Each state has its own SOL and criteria for selecting candidates, this information is not on DIBP website, you must google each state separately to find out; 
visa 489 for people moving into the regions, I dont want to upset you but many regions in NSW do not sponsor accountants and Im not sure if you can complete a professional year in the region, professional year costs round $8000 and gives 5 extra points,if you want to do that you can apply for 485 visa and complete that, in my opinion the only problem is that no one knows what will happen to SOL after this financial year; 
What English test have you used ?


----------



## Stormbaby

IsuzuDmax said:


> NSW the only state which sponsors accountants without working experience, you are not required to work to get this visa, but once the visa is granted you must live in NSW for 2 years,(according to the requirements you must live in your nominated state, and its assumed thats you will be working there) sponsors for 190 visa are states not a private businesses or anything dont confuse it with 186; Each state has its own SOL and criteria for selecting candidates, this information is not on DIBP website, you must google each state separately to find out;
> visa 489 for people moving into the regions, I dont want to upset you but many regions in NSW do not sponsor accountants and Im not sure if you can complete a professional year in the region, professional year costs round $8000 and gives 5 extra points,if you want to do that you can apply for 485 visa and complete that, in my opinion the only problem is that no one knows what will happen to SOL after this financial year;
> What English test have you used ?


I will just skip on 190.

I am on TR now.
I can get a sponsor from my brother in 489 visa , which will make me 65 points (55+10), but it is not immediately a PR (need to work full time for a year and live in Aus for 2 years before i can upgrade to PR). I can submit EOI for that but i am just waiting for my skill assessment right now. 
I am thinking of applying 489 first because that is the only visa i can apply now (because i am afraid of the change in SOL after this financial year).

But for 189 visa, i only have 55 points. if i have to take professional year, i need to wait until next year to apply 189 visa (Just hope that accounting still on the list). which i wont take huge risk so i might apply both?

For English test, i tried PTE, and the only 79+ i can get is listening and writing, i dont think i can get all four band 79 especially reading..


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Stormbaby said:


> I will just skip on 190.
> 
> I am on TR now.
> I can get a sponsor from my brother in 489 visa , which will make me 65 points (55+10), but it is not immediately a PR (need to work full time for a year and live in Aus for 2 years before i can upgrade to PR). I can submit EOI for that but i am just waiting for my skill assessment right now.
> I am thinking of applying 489 first because that is the only visa i can apply now (because i am afraid of the change in SOL after this financial year).
> 
> But for 189 visa, i only have 55 points. if i have to take professional year, i need to wait until next year to apply 189 visa (Just hope that accounting still on the list). which i wont take huge risk so i might apply both?
> 
> For English test, i tried PTE, and the only 79+ i can get is listening and writing, i dont think i can get all four band 79 especially reading..


yeah I reckon 489 is probably the most viable option for you , but i dont know much about this visa;
yeah PTE reading is a killer , but you can still keep trying , at least its not like ielts writing and speaking;


----------



## Stormbaby

IsuzuDmax said:


> yeah I reckon 489 is probably the most viable option for you , but i dont know much about this visa;
> yeah PTE reading is a killer , but you can still keep trying , at least its not like ielts writing and speaking;


It is relative sponsored visa, which after people are granted by 489 visa, they get 4 year-visa and after that they need live 2 years and work 1 year full-time, then they can apply PR from 887 visa. it is like 2 step stone, but once they r granted with 489 visa, dont need to be afraid of the change of SOL.

I prefer independent visa because less obligation, and also it is faster to immediately get PR but my point just isn't enough.

Also, it is weird, that my ielts reading can get 8.5 but PTE reading just isn't for me.  
The max score i get through several tests for reading was just 67. sigh!


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Good Day!

I need guidance. I submitted my EOI Accountant (general) for 190 NSW on 15 Jan 2016 with 60 points (55+5)

Now i want to submit also EOI for 489 Vic Family Sponsorship with 65 points(55+10)

Should i have to submit 2 separate EOI's or i should update the first EOI with selecting the option of 2 visas?

If my relative sponsor is in designated area e.g Melbourne, then i can live in Melbourne or it is compulsary to live in regional area for 489 visa even its family sposored?

Help will be highly appreciated!
Suleman


----------



## RIDA

2 seperate EOI's 

For 489 FS assess your skill as taxation accountant 

Yes you can live anywhere in Victoria


----------



## ivetka233

i think not in this year will be Accountants with 60 points invited,, is unreal...as there is still backlog of 65, 70 points people and they do comming ech day more and more,,,so very little chance for invite as is already February

From July who knows if Accountants will be on list....












RIDA said:


> At the moment to be honest it really looks hard But might be some of the 60 pointers will get it,not all ov Em
> It depends how many 65 pointers are in the que and depends too if they send 200+ invites which will clear up the back log asap
> Next round is very important for 65 and 60 pointers because it will show the trend
> Hope this will help


----------



## ivetka233

how come you didnt get invited this round



kevin_acct said:


> **** DIBP
> 
> I got invite 190 on 18th Jan.
> They didnt sent 189 in this round
> 
> My EOI was 70 Pts 23rd Nov 2015


----------



## Attentionseeker

Please let us know when the skill set website is updated. Thanks.


----------



## Stormbaby

RIDA said:


> 2 seperate EOI's
> 
> For 489 FS assess your skill as taxation accountant
> 
> Yes you can live anywhere in Victoria


Do you know the ceiling on taxation accountant? 
does taxation accountant and general accountant under the same ceiling? because i can only see 2 categories in skillselect. which is:
2211 - Accountant and
2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers

as far as i know Auditor has reach the ceiling.


Does it make a difference if i assess my skill on General accountant... but not Taxation Accountant? will it affect the speed of my visa invitation? i literally have no idea of all of these so i just apply for General Accountant skill assessment.. 

Looking for any reply and suggestion please, Thanks.


----------



## stardustt07

I believe tax accountant and General accountant are under the same category - the codes are 2211 so it should not affect your processing speed. 



Stormbaby said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 seperate EOI's
> 
> For 489 FS assess your skill as taxation accountant
> 
> Yes you can live anywhere in Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the ceiling on taxation accountant?
> does taxation accountant and general accountant under the same ceiling? because i can only see 2 categories in skillselect. which is:
> 2211 - Accountant and
> 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> 
> as far as i know Auditor has reach the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Does it make a difference if i assess my skill on General accountant... but not Taxation Accountant? will it affect the speed of my visa invitation? i literally have no idea of all of these so i just apply for General Accountant skill assessment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any reply and suggestion please, Thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## RIDA

Stormbaby said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 seperate EOI's
> 
> For 489 FS assess your skill as taxation accountant
> 
> Yes you can live anywhere in Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the ceiling on taxation accountant?
> does taxation accountant and general accountant under the same ceiling? because i can only see 2 categories in skillselect. which is:
> 2211 - Accountant and
> 2212 - Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> 
> as far as i know Auditor has reach the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Does it make a difference if i assess my skill on General accountant... but not Taxation Accountant? will it affect the speed of my visa invitation? i literally have no idea of all of these so i just apply for General Accountant skill assessment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for any reply and suggestion please, Thanks.
Click to expand...

To be honest it's highly unlikely to get invite for 489 FS see DIBP website 
Yes it's same


----------



## Sulemanhaider

RIDA said:


> 2 seperate EOI's
> 
> For 489 FS assess your skill as taxation accountant
> 
> Yes you can live anywhere in Victoria


Thanks Rida. DO i have to withdraw the first EOI? or i can go with both

I will go for the same occupation because all accountants are on pro rata basis now


----------



## pavan4u

What's wrong with NSW guys .Not even a single new invitation in the month of Jan for accountants (221111). It's really frustrating because there is no chance of getting 189 due to huge backlog

Please update in this thread if anyone received NSW invites


----------



## RIDA

Does anyone have a rough idea that how many 65 pointers are waiting for 189 since July???
Any rough numbers from different forums ????
By the way how many are in the IMMITRACKER???


----------



## Crazy student

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#


----------



## Crazy student

RIDA said:


> Does anyone have a rough idea that how many 65 pointers are waiting for 189 since July???
> Any rough numbers from different forums ????
> By the way how many are in the IMMITRACKER???


i reckon its not full list but still you can have look
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#


----------



## RIDA

Crazy student said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#


If this data is from IMMITRACKER then there are not many left and most of them are not responding they might have got 190 and didn't bother to reply
These all can go in a one go already checked it 
Thanks for that anyways


----------



## Auzman

Crazy student said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a rough idea that how many 65 pointers are waiting for 189 since July???
> Any rough numbers from different forums ????
> By the way how many are in the IMMITRACKER???
> 
> 
> 
> i reckon its not full list but still you can have look
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#
Click to expand...

So far I know from that 65 list few of them already got SC 190


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#
> 
> 
> 
> If this data is from IMMITRACKER then there are not many left and most of them are not responding they might have got 190 and didn't bother to reply
> These all can go in a one go already checked it
> Thanks for that anyways
Click to expand...

Your right RIDA.. most of the time your prediction is correct


----------



## RIDA

Main problem occurred when PTE introduced and those who were trying to achieve thier desired Ielts bands for ages got successful, in fact more than successful because they got 80+ in Pte and scored 70 points 
what I reckon is most of em are onshore I would say 90% out ov 100

Now because They have made it a bit hard to get 80+ that's why scenario is a bit different at the moment 

65 pointers are those who finished their professional year and claimed extra 5 points or may be claimed for their 1 year experience,Offshore ones with 65 points are those who got 80+ in Pte but can't claim Australian educational points

60 pointers are just the ones who passed Pte and got 65+ 

I can see people are already panicked which is True and they should be because most of em are losing points because of their age, Visa expiry, Accounting will not survive etc which makes sense. That's why some of em will chose SS,190 and other options perhaps some already did.

I still think there are not many 65 and 60 pointers but who knows still it's a Fluke as I don't even have a rough idea 

But I am sure next round will show Us trend 

I would say stay positive but if you think there is any risk of being getting visa expire or Something else go for the alternative or plan B

Cheers


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Main problem occurred when PTE introduced and those who were trying to achieve thier desired Ielts bands for ages got successful, in fact more than successful because they got 80+ in Pte and scored 70 points
> what I reckon is most of em are onshore I would say 90% out ov 100
> 
> Now because They have made it a bit hard to get 80+ that's why scenario is a bit different at the moment
> 
> 65 pointers are those who finished their professional year and claimed extra 5 points or may be claimed for their 1 year experience,Offshore ones with 65 points are those who got 80+ in Pte but can't claim Australian educational points
> 
> 60 pointers are just the ones who passed Pte and got 65+
> 
> I can see people are already panicked which is True and they should be because most of em are losing points because of their age, Visa expiry, Accounting will not survive etc which makes sense. That's why some of em will chose SS,190 and other options perhaps some already did.
> 
> I still think there are not many 65 and 60 pointers but who knows still it's a Fluke as I don't even have a rough idea
> 
> But I am sure next round will show Us trend
> 
> I would say stay positive but if you think there is any risk of being getting visa expire or Something else go for the alternative or plan B
> 
> Cheers


Nice one...


----------



## khart

Where are you finding this information? Someone within this forum indicated that they received an invite on January 15, 2016 which would indicate that there have been invitations from nsw in the month of January


----------



## Kamal1811

hello 65+ 5 NSW pointers !!!!! Acc General

Please update if any of you lot got invited for state nomination or independent invitation.
Its been nearly a wait of 2 months for me, still none for me.

Age 30
education 15
PTE 20


----------



## pavan4u

Kamal1811 said:


> hello 65+ 5 NSW pointers !!!!! Acc General
> 
> Please update if any of you lot got invited for state nomination or independent invitation.
> Its been nearly a wait of 2 months for me, still none for me.
> 
> Age 30
> education 15
> PTE 20


I am also waiting for the same. But I don't see any new invitations for nomination from NSW in Dec and Jan. Btw, did you apply in December?


----------



## Crazy student

Hi guys i have seen in forum some people saying they invite 125 accountant in previous round and 170 around in last round. Where to get that information how many invitation each round by profession? I could not find any link to verify that. If someone have any information about it we can expect number of invitation for next round.


----------



## pavan4u

Crazy student said:


> Hi guys i have seen in forum some people saying they invite 125 accountant in previous round and 170 around in last round. Where to get that information how many invitation each round by profession? I could not find any link to verify that. If someone have any information about it we can expect number of invitation for next round.


Here you can find the details.

SkillSelect

Last round data is not yet updated in skillselect. As of now, it is hard to make any predictions for accountants until next round update.

Occupation Quotas 189/489 | Taylor Made Immigration (compare previous years data)


----------



## Crazy student

How to get number of invitation for accountant each round. Is there anybwsy to get this other than calculating occupation ceiling??


----------



## Crazy student

pavan4u said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys i have seen in forum some people saying they invite 125 accountant in previous round and 170 around in last round. Where to get that information how many invitation each round by profession? I could not find any link to verify that. If someone have any information about it we can expect number of invitation for next round.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can find the details.
> 
> SkillSelect
> 
> Last round data is not yet updated in skillselect. As of now, it is hard to make any predictions for accountants until next round update.
> 
> Occupation Quotas 189/489 | Taylor Made Immigration (compare previous years data)
Click to expand...

What i dont understand is how we can get number of invitation each round for accountant ? We just calculator change in occupation ceiling OR is there any way so we can say this many for sept oct nov so we can assume about 125 or 175 or 200+ invitation for next round .


----------



## pavan4u

Crazy student said:


> What i dont understand is how we can get number of invitation each round for accountant ? We just calculator change in occupation ceiling OR is there any way so we can say this many for sept oct nov so we can assume about 125 or 175 or 200+ invitation for next round .


I think it is not possible to see the actual number of invitations for each category. We have to manually track the data each round by adding the number. 755+?(will be known after the update).

However, you can have the update of the last round numbers at https://www.anzscosearch.com

Have look at the screen shot attached.


----------



## makapaka

Many applicants received invitations from nsw today, even with 55 points.
Is here any accountant or external auditor who receive invite today?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Where did you hear this? I don't see anyone getting an invite here.


----------



## Crazy student

4 -5 got it but different profession not accountant. Check tracker


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> Where did you hear this? I don't see anyone getting an invite here.


Hi Attentionseeker
I saw this information in another topics in this forum.
You scored all 90's in PTE, right?
Have u submitted your eoi yet?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Not yet. Will do next week. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hasan_444

*eoi submitted with 70 points in state*



kavimate85 said:


> You do have chance for 190 but 489 is now closed your 190 May take 4 to 5 months on 60+5 points try to increase your points and going for auditor is good I got it as external auditor on 65+5 points best of luck


Hey
i submitted my eoi on 9 dec with 65 points 189 and 70 points for nsw state as an general accountant.what are chances of getting an invitation for state.As my visa is also expiring in feb. should i go for another assessment as an external auditor or Taxtaion accountant. kindly suggest me .Thanks


----------



## stardustt07

hasan_444 said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have chance for 190 but 489 is now closed your 190 May take 4 to 5 months on 60+5 points try to increase your points and going for auditor is good I got it as external auditor on 65+5 points best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> i submitted my eoi on 9 dec with 65 points 189 and 70 points for nsw state as an general accountant.what are chances of getting an invitation for state.As my visa is also expiring in feb. should i go for another assessment as an external auditor or Taxtaion accountant. kindly suggest me .Thanks
Click to expand...

External auditor applications will not receive any invites as it has already reached the ceiling months ago. Taxation accountant falls in the same category as general accountant (2211) so you'll still have to wait in the same queue for it, no point wasting the money and getting another assessment done unfortunately. 

Backlog for 70 was said to be cleared until 18 January but there seems to be a long waiting list for 65 pointers (from what I know July onwards haven't been invited yet).

Did you get 20 points for English test? If not I suggest getting extra points by going for PTE.

Fingers crossed and hope you receive your invite before your visa expires!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

I doubt they will clear the backlog of 65 points of 4 months in a month time. I would look for other ways to extend visa.


----------



## Stormbaby

hello i just receive my skill assessment from CPA australia,
but they put the wrong English "Exam type" as IELTS Academic while i submitted using PTE result and the component result that is written down is PTE's 

sigh
I have been waiting for almost a month for this skill assessment before i can submit my EOI(because i need to submit additional document and they need 15 days to assess after the last document u submitted) 

Can i just submit my EOI now before meanwhile getting my skill assessment fixed?

because the longer i submit EOI, my queue will be much backwards


----------



## pavan4u

Stormbaby said:


> hello i just receive my skill assessment from CPA australia,
> but they put the wrong English "Exam type" as IELTS Academic while i submitted using PTE result and the component result that is written down is PTE's
> 
> sigh
> I have been waiting for almost a month for this skill assessment before i can submit my EOI(because i need to submit additional document and they need 15 days to assess after the last document u submitted)
> 
> Can i just submit my EOI now before meanwhile getting my skill assessment fixed?
> 
> because the longer i submit EOI, my queue will be much backwards


Exactly the same thing happened to me. They didn't update my PTE result and it was showing my previous IELTS scores. I applied through agent and CPA took almost 15 days to update it (didn't charge extra). However, they asked me to send the acknowledgement of the PTE test report that I had sent them previously. I am not sure whether they are doing this intentionally or by mistake.

My agent didn't lodge EOI until I received the updated doc from CPA. So, I lost valuable 15 days because of CPA's mistake.


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Stormbaby said:


> hello i just receive my skill assessment from CPA australia,
> but they put the wrong English "Exam type" as IELTS Academic while i submitted using PTE result and the component result that is written down is PTE's
> 
> sigh
> I have been waiting for almost a month for this skill assessment before i can submit my EOI(because i need to submit additional document and they need 15 days to assess after the last document u submitted)
> 
> Can i just submit my EOI now before meanwhile getting my skill assessment fixed?
> 
> because the longer i submit EOI, my queue will be much backwards


Hi 
I reckon you can submit your EOI given that your CPA assessment is positive ;
In the meantime call CPA, inform them about this; I dont think that they will change the date of the assessment in your amended certificate;


----------



## Attentionseeker

I got my CPA assessment couple of days back. It was all good. However, I'm a bit surprised about the processing time. My application was not processed until after a week time. They could have assessed my qualifications in 5 days instead of taking 2 weeks. Mind it they have already assessed me once for associate membership so the process could have been faster.


----------



## pavan4u

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi
> I reckon you can submit your EOI given that your CPA assessment is positive ;
> In the meantime call CPA, inform them about this; I dont think that they will change the date of the assessment in your amended certificate;


They changed the Date of Assessment from 14th Dec to 29 Dec in my certificate.


----------



## pavan4u

Attentionseeker said:


> I got my CPA assessment couple of days back. It was all good. However, I'm a bit surprised about the processing time. My application was not processed until after a week time. They could have assessed my qualifications in 5 days instead of taking 2 weeks. Mind it they have already assessed me once for associate membership so the process could have been faster.


Yes. You are right in saying so. CPA is very slow in processing the assessments. Even for updating, they are taking 20 days to revert. My agent had to send reminder mails and call them couple of times to speed up the process.


----------



## Stormbaby

pavan4u said:


> Exactly the same thing happened to me. They didn't update my PTE result and it was showing my previous IELTS scores. I applied through agent and CPA took almost 15 days to update it (didn't charge extra). However, they asked me to send the acknowledgement of the PTE test report that I had sent them previously. I am not sure whether they are doing this intentionally or by mistake.
> 
> My agent didn't lodge EOI until I received the updated doc from CPA. So, I lost valuable 15 days because of CPA's mistake.


Yeah basically they put in the column of " Exam type " is IELTS, 
But all the numbers that is shown are my PTE scores "72 67 72 77" 

i submit my application myself, i didnt use any agent, and i never submit any ielts score, just 1 PTE score.

but the skill assessment said i am academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant (General)

which means i am eligible to apply PR right ?


----------



## pavan4u

Stormbaby said:


> Yeah basically they put in the column of " Exam type " is IELTS,
> But all the numbers that is shown are my PTE scores "72 67 72 77"
> 
> i submit my application myself, i didnt use any agent, and i never submit any ielts score, just 1 PTE score.
> 
> but the skill assessment said i am academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant (General)
> 
> which means i am eligible to apply PR right ?


Yes. You are eligible to apply for PR as your final assessment is positive. But I suggest you to call CPA before lodging EOI and ask them whether you can go ahead with the current certificate. I suppose they would give you a better advice.


----------



## Stormbaby

pavan4u said:


> Yes. You are eligible to apply for PR as your final assessment is positive. But I suggest you to call CPA before lodging EOI and ask them whether you can go ahead with the current certificate. I suppose they would give you a better advice.


ok i will call them on Monday,
coz they are closed on weekend,
Thanks for the reply! it really helps


----------



## RIDA

hasan_444 said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do have chance for 190 but 489 is now closed your 190 May take 4 to 5 months on 60+5 points try to increase your points and going for auditor is good I got it as external auditor on 65+5 points best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> i submitted my eoi on 9 dec with 65 points 189 and 70 points for nsw state as an general accountant.what are chances of getting an invitation for state.As my visa is also expiring in feb. should i go for another assessment as an external auditor or Taxtaion accountant. kindly suggest me .Thanks
Click to expand...

There is no point to go for another assessment 
If you wanna stay onshore you gotta have to apply for student visa or TR 
If your TR is expiring then you have to apply for masters if you have done your bachelor
You will get invite soon 
Hope this help


----------



## Maxzone

makapaka said:


> Many applicants received invitations from nsw today, even with 55 points.
> Is here any accountant or external auditor who receive invite today?


Hello Makapaka 
any relevant source or link ? Please share with us.


----------



## makapaka

Hello Makapaka 
any relevant source or link ? Please share with us.[/QUOTE]

I saw in another topics in this forum


----------



## kavimate85

RIDA said:


> There is no point to go for another assessment
> If you wanna stay onshore you gotta have to apply for student visa or TR
> If your TR is expiring then you have to apply for masters if you have done your bachelor
> You will get invite soon
> Hope this help


If your degree can be assessed with another profession which have higher chances to get invitation then what is wrong in that if you are onshore and your TR is expiring it will be way too expensive to apply for student visa again, I would suggest to take a chance with few 100$ extra and go for reassesment with other options too


----------



## cnusrinath

Hi Guys,

I have submitted EOI on 20th Jan, 2016 with 60 points(55+5(NSW)) for Programmer Analyst role. When can I expect invitation.


----------



## RIDA

kavimate85 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no point to go for another assessment
> If you wanna stay onshore you gotta have to apply for student visa or TR
> If your TR is expiring then you have to apply for masters if you have done your bachelor
> You will get invite soon
> Hope this help
> 
> 
> 
> If your degree can be assessed with another profession which have higher chances to get invitation then what is wrong in that if you are onshore and your TR is expiring it will be way too expensive to apply for student visa again, I would suggest to take a chance with few 100$ extra and go for reassesment with other options too
Click to expand...

Sorry but if you don't know much about it or have not got sufficient info dont miss guide someone
As an Accountant you can only assess your degree in following 
general accountant,Taxation Accountant or Auditor 
Tax accountant is filled 
Rest fall in same categories 
I have done all these experiments with professional assistance. 
Only chance for you is to apply for SS but it's highly unlikely to get invite as you might run out of time because of your visa
Best option Apply TR if you are not on it and if you are then only option left for you is student visa which is not too easy to get after TR but not impossible 
Be careful you don't have much time 
Hope that ll help


----------



## Attentionseeker

What about management accountant?


----------



## kavimate85

RIDA said:


> Sorry but if you don't know much about it or have not got sufficient info dont miss guide someone
> As an Accountant you can only assess your degree in following
> general accountant,Taxation Accountant or Auditor
> Tax accountant is filled
> Rest fall in same categories
> I have done all these experiments with professional assistance.
> Only chance for you is to apply for SS but it's highly unlikely to get invite as you might run out of time because of your visa
> Best option Apply TR if you are not on it and if you are then only option left for you is student visa which is not too easy to get after TR but not impossible
> Be careful you don't have much time
> Hope that ll help


Well I had two EOIs one with external auditor and one with taxation accountant with 65+5 points for 190 I got invitation for external auditor but not for taxation accountant I guess you need to read again my previous post before commenting in a rude manner


----------



## kavimate85

And just want to tell you auditors and accountants are two different occupations just find out your self as you are more learned


----------



## Auzman

One of my friends told me that he knows someone who got invitation from NSW last week with 65 points as a management accountant.. Don't know is it authentic!!


----------



## Makybe Diva

kavimate85 said:


> Well I had two EOIs one with external auditor and one with taxation accountant with 65+5 points for 190 I got invitation for external auditor but not for taxation accountant I guess you need to read again my previous post before commenting in a rude manner


I agree with Kavimate.

I also got assessed in both occupations to increase my chances of an invite. Another few hundred dollars was worth it in my view.

In the end I was invited under NSW 190 with 60+5 (90s for PTE) as an external auditor.


----------



## RIDA

Makybe Diva said:


> kavimate85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had two EOIs one with external auditor and one with taxation accountant with 65+5 points for 190 I got invitation for external auditor but not for taxation accountant I guess you need to read again my previous post before commenting in a rude manner
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Kavimate.
> 
> I also got assessed in both occupations to increase my chances of an invite. Another few hundred dollars was worth it in my view.
> 
> In the end I was invited under NSW 190 with 60+5 (90s for PTE) as an external auditor.
Click to expand...

Read the post carefully 
I said you can assess your degree in above occupation which I mentioned.
External auditors are already filled for 189 and it is a different occupation (common sense)but can be assessed Under the same qualification,so the point is you want him to assess his degree and apply for 190 as an Auditor and what if he won't get invite which seems impossible ??
Rather than putting him in a risk to apply for 190 and wait till his visa expires guide correctly 
Again apply Tr or st visa then watch and see he will get invite with 70
Money spent on st visa can be refunded 80% if he gets invite within 8 weeks as intakes start in March 
I wasn't rude but all I say is no one will be responsible for his or her weak info given to ones in trouble 
Hope you got it


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> One of my friends told me that he knows someone who got invitation from NSW last week with 65 points as a management accountant.. Don't know is it authentic!!


Depends what's his score in Pte 
I heard too someone got invited on 60+5 
but he had one year ov experience as junior accountant


----------



## deepalivg

*Help on resume for General accountant*

Hi guys,
I have varied experience across Banking, BPO and IT (Finance). Hence I need help in drafting resume for General accountant.
Those who have got positive skills assessment, could you please guide me on drafting resume for SOL General accountant.

Thanks
Deepali


----------



## kavimate85

Makybe Diva said:


> I agree with Kavimate.
> 
> I also got assessed in both occupations to increase my chances of an invite. Another few hundred dollars was worth it in my view.
> 
> In the end I was invited under NSW 190 with 60+5 (90s for PTE) as an external auditor.


Yeah I know we both got lucky to get invited as exterrnal auditors but I guess RIDA won't get it she needs to take more language classes


----------



## deepalivg

Hi all,
For CPA General accountant skills assessment, How many years of experience is required? I am asking cause I have maternity and other breaks in my career. Hence before spending a good amount on Skills assessment and ultimately getting negative, I need your guidance.
My experience in last 5 years is 2.5 years and last 10 years is 5.5 years.
Would it be worth sending for Skills assessment?


----------



## IsuzuDmax

deepalivg said:


> Hi all,
> For CPA General accountant skills assessment, How many years of experience is required? I am asking cause I have maternity and other breaks in my career. Hence before spending a good amount on Skills assessment and ultimately getting negative, I need your guidance.
> My experience in last 5 years is 2.5 years and last 10 years is 5.5 years.
> Would it be worth sending for Skills assessment?


Hi man
I got positive CPA skill assessment as a General accountant on 25/11/2015
I had less then a year experience but as a bookkeeper(not relevant) - so no working experience required, but my qualification is Australian and I completed all required subjects as per CPA website requirement;
Im not expert, but the main thing CPA looks for is if all required courses have been completed , basically they are looking at academic transcripts first and only then they can assess working experience (I might be wrong) and Im not sure how they handle overseas qualifications ;
It cost around $490 AUD; I would definitely recommend to check their website for all information ;


----------



## IsuzuDmax

deepalivg said:


> Hi guys,
> I have varied experience across Banking, BPO and IT (Finance). Hence I need help in drafting resume for General accountant.
> Those who have got positive skills assessment, could you please guide me on drafting resume for SOL General accountant.
> 
> Thanks
> Deepali


Hi man do you need a resume for 190 SS ? If yes have you received a nomination ?
If thats what you need I can help you with that ;
I got positive assessment from CPA but my experience wasnt relevant and less than a year, so I got positive assessment because my qualification is from Australian Uni and I completed all required subjects ; CPa didnt ask me for resume but I didnt climb any points for work experience, soif you need a resume for work experience better wait for someone who has climb points for exp.


----------



## Makybe Diva

RIDA said:


> Sorry but if you don't know much about it or have not got sufficient info dont miss guide someone
> As an Accountant you can only assess your degree in following
> general accountant,Taxation Accountant or Auditor
> *Tax accountant is filled
> Rest fall in same categories *


Only one person misguiding people here

Taxation accountant is NOT filled
General accountant and Auditor do NOT fall in the same categories


----------



## Makybe Diva

hasan_444 said:


> Hey
> i submitted my eoi on 9 dec with 65 points 189 and 70 points for nsw state as an general accountant.what are chances of getting an invitation for state.As my visa is also expiring in feb. should i go for another assessment as an external auditor or Taxtaion accountant. kindly suggest me .Thanks


Check bananaboat stats on myimmitracker

External Auditor 65+5 points
NSW EOI - 17.11.15
NSW Invite - 26.11.15
NSW Approval 01.12.15
Direct Grant - 15.12.15

To me it is worth trying as External Auditor
What is the worst that can happen - you lose a few hundred $$$


----------



## pavan4u

Makybe Diva said:


> Check bananaboat stats on myimmitracker
> 
> External Auditor 65+5 points
> NSW EOI - 17.11.15
> NSW Invite - 26.11.15
> NSW Approval 01.12.15
> Direct Grant - 15.12.15
> 
> To me it is worth trying as External Auditor
> What is the worst that can happen - you lose a few hundred $$$


I think it makes sense of what you're saying. It is better to get the skills assessed as an auditor, tax or mgt accountant if a person is having superior english. My agent had suggested me to go for assessment under the above categories if I am looking for 190. I would like to wait till next round to see the moment of 65 pointers in 189 subclass.
We have to invest few hundred dollars for exploring more options. I think it is OK to spend those extra dollars because our occupation is under flagged category and no one would like to risk waiting till next year.


----------



## Attentionseeker

For me the skills assessment is free as I am a CPA associate member. I think that's a very good idea to go for other occupations. Will talk to my lawyer about this next week.


----------



## davidk59

Makybe Diva said:


> Check bananaboat stats on myimmitracker
> 
> External Auditor 65+5 points
> NSW EOI - 17.11.15
> NSW Invite - 26.11.15
> NSW Approval 01.12.15
> Direct Grant - 15.12.15
> 
> To me it is worth trying as External Auditor
> What is the worst that can happen - you lose a few hundred $$$


Hi I need clarification.

My understanding is that it's ok to have more than one occupation assessed. Eg. One positive assessment for accountant (general) and the other for external auditor.

Am I correct?


----------



## Makybe Diva

davidk59 said:


> Hi I need clarification.
> 
> My understanding is that it's ok to have more than one occupation assessed. Eg. One positive assessment for accountant (general) and the other for external auditor.
> 
> Am I correct?



Yes, however CPA will only allow 1 'live' assessment meaning I had to go to ICAA for my second.


----------



## davidk59

Makybe Diva said:


> Yes, however CPA will only allow 1 'live' assessment meaning I had to go to ICAA for my second.


Thank you so much. Current, I have one positive assessment from ICAA so I will go for CPA for my second one.

Again thanks for your reply


----------



## Makybe Diva

davidk59 said:


> Thank you so much. Current, I have one positive assessment from ICAA so I will go for CPA for my second one.
> 
> Again thanks for your reply


Check with ICAA first. They may allow 2 live assessments - meaning the second will be done quicker and cheaper.


----------



## Attentionseeker

What do you mean by live assessment?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Attentionseeker said:


> What do you mean by live assessment?


Getting a second assessment done by CPAA makes the first invalid. Getting a second done by another body gives you 2 'live' assessments enabling you to submit 2 EOIs under different categories and increasing chance of an invite.


----------



## davidk59

Makybe Diva said:


> Check with ICAA first. They may allow 2 live assessments - meaning the second will be done quicker and cheaper.


Hi, I will email CA if they allow 2 skills assessments. Thank you so much.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Makybe Diva said:


> Getting a second assessment done by CPAA makes the first invalid. Getting a second done by another body gives you 2 'live' assessments enabling you to submit 2 EOIs under different categories and increasing chance of an invite.


What a shame!


----------



## Auzman

Ok guys no fighting anymore.. Every one knows what's going on.. Finger crossed... we all will get invitation soon as we are waiting long time.. Those who already got invitation and approval good luck for their further processing...


----------



## eminemkh

Auzman said:


> Ok guys no fighting anymore.. Every one knows what's going on.. Finger crossed... we all will get invitation soon as we are waiting long time.. Those who already got invitation and approval good luck for their further processing...


Yeah where is the point and where is the gain from the fight...

All I want to know is when am I getting invited and when can I stop taking PTE exams...

P.S. Sixth time.


----------



## RIDA

You have no answer 
Did I say you guyz didn't get invite or invited,my point is how to avoid risk
Because if his Tr gets expire he Won't be having 28 days time to leave the country, he is gonna be overstayed 
Please if you have any solution then guide otherwise it's good to leave it like that


----------



## Ausstar

Hi any chance for 60 pointers in this quota? I am Really worried as my consultant said situation is a bit different than last year
Thanks


----------



## pavan4u

Ausstar said:


> Hi any chance for 60 pointers in this quota? I am Really worried as my consultant said situation is a bit different than last year
> Thanks


It is highly speculative to say anything at this moment. We are assuming that 70 pointers are cleared in the next round and 65's will be issued some 189 visas. No one has any idea how many 65 pointers are waiting since July and 60's since March.


----------



## Auzman

Most of us here have applied through lawyer so as we paid them we should follow them whatever they saying.. Hope 65 pointers will move so fast because many of them after read this forum will do several assessment and will apply for both 189 and 190...and eventually they will invited from both that means 60 and 55 pointers chance will be more slimmer.. And very pathetic to say that some of the low pointers like me are waiting even 7 or 8 or more than that months!!!!good luck for lower pointers like us!!!!!!


----------



## RIDA

I wasn't fighting trying to help him
It's up to him if he takes it or not 
Anyways yeah we gotta stay positive 
Thanks


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> I wasn't fighting trying to help him
> It's up to him if he takes it or not
> Anyways yeah we gotta stay positive
> Thanks


It's ok RIDA.. You were not wrong, you were right too...


----------



## ankit_smart

pavan4u said:


> I think it makes sense of what you're saying. It is better to get the skills assessed as an auditor, tax or mgt accountant if a person is having superior english. My agent had suggested me to go for assessment under the above categories if I am looking for 190. I would like to wait till next round to see the moment of 65 pointers in 189 subclass.
> We have to invest few hundred dollars for exploring more options. I think it is OK to spend those extra dollars because our occupation is under flagged category and no one would like to risk waiting till next year.


Pavan, 

I feel sorry for you mate. I would have punched your agent if he would have given this advice to you in front of me.
One of the member here got himself assessed as management account with 70+5 points and never got 190 invite whereas people at 65+5 points with general accountant got invite who applied even after him. So if you want to go for 190 get ur assessment done in general account 221111. 

Don't belive on me blindly or your agent. Just search this blog and you will come to know. Even the people who applied for 190 in June in management category is still waiting for the invite.


Sent from phone. Ignore errors.


----------



## Ausstar

pavan4u said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi any chance for 60 pointers in this quota? I am Really worried as my consultant said situation is a bit different than last year
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It is highly speculative to say anything at this moment. We are assuming that 70 pointers are cleared in the next round and 65's will be issued some 189 visas. No one has any idea how many 65 pointers are waiting since July and 60's since March.
Click to expand...

It's almost a year backlog then ?
That's strange though


----------



## pavan4u

ankit_smart said:


> Pavan,
> 
> I feel sorry for you mate. I would have punched your agent if he would have given this advice to you in front of me.
> One of the member here got himself assessed as management account with 70+5 points and never got 190 invite whereas people at 65+5 points with general accountant got invite who applied even after him. So if you want to go for 190 get ur assessment done in general account 221111.
> 
> Don't belive on me blindly or your agent. Just search this blog and you will come to know. Even the people who applied for 190 in June in management category is still waiting for the invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from phone. Ignore errors.


I have my visa till June. So, I can wait patiently for 189. But no one has any idea what NSW is upto. As I am staying in Sydney since 22 months, I have no problem in accepting it, if it comes in my way sooner than 189. But the situation is unpredictable. Hope GOD knows why NSW didn't invite a single general accountant since 2 months even with superior english (many waiting before me)


----------



## Auzman

ankit_smart said:


> pavan4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it makes sense of what you're saying. It is better to get the skills assessed as an auditor, tax or mgt accountant if a person is having superior english. My agent had suggested me to go for assessment under the above categories if I am looking for 190. I would like to wait till next round to see the moment of 65 pointers in 189 subclass.
> We have to invest few hundred dollars for exploring more options. I think it is OK to spend those extra dollars because our occupation is under flagged category and no one would like to risk waiting till next year.
> 
> 
> 
> Pavan,
> 
> I feel sorry for you mate. I would have punched your agent if he would have given this advice to you in front of me.
> One of the member here got himself assessed as management account with 70+5 points and never got 190 invite whereas people at 65+5 points with general accountant got invite who applied even after him. So if you want to go for 190 get ur assessment done in general account 221111.
> 
> Don't belive on me blindly or your agent. Just search this blog and you will come to know. Even the people who applied for 190 in June in management category is still waiting for the invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from phone. Ignore errors.
Click to expand...

Well said ankit


----------



## Sunita_p

RIDA said:


> Sorry but if you don't know much about it or have not got sufficient info dont miss guide someone
> As an Accountant you can only assess your degree in following
> general accountant,Taxation Accountant or Auditor
> Tax accountant is filled
> Rest fall in same categories
> I have done all these experiments with professional assistance.
> Only chance for you is to apply for SS but it's highly unlikely to get invite as you might run out of time because of your visa
> Best option Apply TR if you are not on it and if you are then only option left for you is student visa which is not too easy to get after TR but not impossible
> Be careful you don't have much time
> Hope that ll help[/QUOT
> Hi,
> Do you know any relevant source where you saw tax accountant is filled? could you please share the link.
> thanks


----------



## eminemkh

Sunita_p said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but if you don't know much about it or have not got sufficient info dont miss guide someone
> As an Accountant you can only assess your degree in following
> general accountant,Taxation Accountant or Auditor
> Tax accountant is filled
> Rest fall in same categories
> I have done all these experiments with professional assistance.
> Only chance for you is to apply for SS but it's highly unlikely to get invite as you might run out of time because of your visa
> Best option Apply TR if you are not on it and if you are then only option left for you is student visa which is not too easy to get after TR but not impossible
> Be careful you don't have much time
> Hope that ll help[/QUOT
> Hi,
> Do you know any relevant source where you saw tax accountant is filled? could you please share the link.
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he meant to say auditor is filled.
Click to expand...


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you see the history of few people who posted in last two pages, you can get an idea that almost all of them applied for external auditor or tax accountant. I remember there was another guy who got state sponsorship in Jan and he applied for management accountant. So there has been a trend of other occupations getting invite for 190. It is really hard to find any 65 pointer (general accountant) getting a SS in recent month. 70 pointers are obviously getting SS regardless of occupation.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It could be very much possible that they are sending invite for general accountant to 70 pointers and rest of the occupations to people with less than 70 pointers. Just my guess.


----------



## eminemkh

Attentionseeker said:


> It could be very much possible that they are sending invite for general accountant to 70 pointers and rest of the occupations to people with less than 70 pointers. Just my guess.


I am no expert. The only thing I know is that auditor is filled in 189 and other accounting related profession is categorized as general accountant. Also the invitation is always go by points>English>other factors....

When it comes to taxation accountant versus management accountant, I have no clue. Perhaps a case officer can give you a hint.


----------



## Ausstar

Yes Auditors are filled for 189 but I am just wondering for 190 
I have applied for general accountant in Sep both 189 and 190 that's why I think at this time I cannot withdraw my EOI and apply for another one because as a fresh applicant i have to wait long again
This wait is killing me


----------



## jas28

*taxation accountant*



Makybe Diva said:


> Only one person misguiding people here
> 
> Taxation accountant is NOT filled
> General accountant and Auditor do NOT fall in the same categories


is taxation accountant filled ????


----------



## ankit_smart

pavan4u said:


> I have my visa till June. So, I can wait patiently for 189. But no one has any idea what NSW is upto. As I am staying in Sydney since 22 months, I have no problem in accepting it, if it comes in my way sooner than 189. But the situation is unpredictable. Hope GOD knows why NSW didn't invite a single general accountant since 2 months even with superior english (many waiting before me)


If I correctly remember I applied for my application on 22 Nov and I got nomination from them on 27. Paid there fees of on 3 Dec and but I got my final invite on 9th Jan after my invite in 8th Jan.


----------



## jas28

*aug 15 eoi*

I submitted eoi as taxation accountant on 7th august...
189 60 pts
190 NSW 65 pts
when do u think I should expect for my invitation.
Getting nervous


----------



## pavan4u

jas28 said:


> is taxation accountant filled ????


I don't think so. Only auditors are filled under 189 subclass


----------



## pavan4u

ankit_smart said:


> If I correctly remember I applied for my application on 22 Nov and I got nomination from them on 27. Paid there fees of on 3 Dec and but I got my final invite on 9th Jan after my invite in 8th Jan.


I was following your time line and spread sheet for a long time and even people registered in immitracker. Couple of guys applied with 65+5 points under 190 subclass in Nov also received invitations. General accountants received invitation for nomination from NSW in November. So, as per those statistics I thought I would also receive an invitation under 190 by Jan end. But in the period of Dec and Jan no new invites. Maybe it was a bad timing for us.

Anyways thanks for your inputs Ankit.


----------



## Ausstar

I am in the same situation 
I applied for General accountant does it make any difference if someone has applied for Tax accountant and other one as general accountant on same date and one of them prefered for invitation?whereas both are in a same occupation Accountants isn't it?


----------



## pavan4u

As per my understanding, it doesn't make any difference in 189 category. But under 190 category it does.


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> It could be very much possible that they are sending invite for general accountant to 70 pointers and rest of the occupations to people with less than 70 pointers. Just my guess.


I don't think so mate.. I'm observing this forum long time.. I personally think because of big bunch of 70 pointers who got invited last invitation round( 22 January) NSW is waiting.. For more clearly, those 70 pointers people (most of them )also applied 190 and majority of them got it, now once they got 189 they will priority obviously 189. So again those places from 190 will be empty. It will happen again once DIBP invite 65 pointers from next round..because most of the people either 60,65 or 70 applied for both 189 and 190. Is that way actually 60 and 55 pointers are suffering because they aren't getting invitation from either 189 or 190!!!


----------



## Auzman

Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny


Yeah People are smart but to be very honest it doesn't make any harm to anyone 
I have faith 
Hope everyone will be out of it


----------



## RIDA

jas28 said:


> I submitted eoi as taxation accountant on 7th august...
> 189 60 pts
> 190 NSW 65 pts
> when do u think I should expect for my invitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Getting nervous


No clue but depends on the next 2 rounds 
In fact Lot depend on em 
Best of luck


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah People are smart but to be very honest it doesn't make any harm to anyone
> I have faith
> Hope everyone will be out of it
Click to expand...

But not for lower pointers RIDA..because some of them (high point, 79+ in pte or experiences) will definitely get 189 very soon but because less patience (except some of them may loose points soon) they will submit every occupations and blocking others way and also I think making confuse state sponsor government as well !!


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah People are smart but to be very honest it doesn't make any harm to anyone
> I have faith
> Hope everyone will be out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not for lower pointers RIDA..because some of them (high point, 79+ in pte or experiences) will definitely get 189 very soon but because less patience (except some of them may loose points soon) they will submit every occupations and blocking others way and also I think making confuse state sponsor government as well !!
Click to expand...

Make sense 
But what we can do can't tie their hands 
I was bloody unlucky with my Pte though 
Anyways still have hope 
I won't let it go


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah People are smart but to be very honest it doesn't make any harm to anyone
> I have faith
> Hope everyone will be out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not for lower pointers RIDA..because some of them (high point, 79+ in pte or experiences) will definitely get 189 very soon but because less patience (except some of them may loose points soon) they will submit every occupations and blocking others way and also I think making confuse state sponsor government as well !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sense
> But what we can do can't tie their hands
> I was bloody unlucky with my Pte though
> Anyways still have hope
> I won't let it go
Click to expand...

I understand RIDA.. this pte / ielts killed me as well .. I should have Citizenship by this time!! But what can I do.. Only God knows why it happened to me.. I will loose 5 points after few months!! Who knows may be more bad luck waiting for me!!!


----------



## Crazy student

RIDA said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Some people are very very smart here.. They just want to know how many people apply particulary in which occupations, so that they can take the decision that which profession has less competition and jump into it.. Very funny
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah People are smart but to be very honest it doesn't make any harm to anyone
> I have faith
> Hope everyone will be out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But not for lower pointers RIDA..because some of them (high point, 79+ in pte or experiences) will definitely get 189 very soon but because less patience (except some of them may loose points soon) they will submit every occupations and blocking others way and also I think making confuse state sponsor government as well !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sense
> But what we can do can't tie their hands
> I was bloody unlucky with my Pte though
> Anyways still have hope
> I won't let it go
Click to expand...

@ RIDA it seems you trying to help but you misstate the information. You said taxation is filled and after your post few people ask you to provide link and asked you to confirm. You did not reply and it will make them more anxious. Although i am not into taxation its better if you correct your mistake and tell them its not filled. Hope you got it.


----------



## eminemkh

Wait and see then...

PTE again


----------



## kavimate85

Crazy student said:


> @ RIDA it seems you trying to help but you misstate the information. You said taxation is filled and after your post few people ask you to provide link and asked you to confirm. You did not reply and it will make them more anxious. Although i am not into taxation its better if you correct your mistake and tell them its not filled. Hope you got it.


Don't worry about her much she is just misleading every one and am sure she won't accept it it's better to consult from more reliable individuals


----------



## pavan4u

I think every individual has the right to submit an EOI under multiple categories unless it is illegal to do so. No one in this world has the right to blame that person. At this point every accountant is fearing of being left out regardless of their points because of the competition and accounting profession may be removed from the SOL list in 2016-17.
I submitted my EOI under 189 and 190 category as a general accountant. I will be doing my tax and audit subjects in the next semester. So, I am not in race for those categories.
I worked my a** off day and night to secure 79+ in PTE. I spent $3000+ (including 4 IELTS attempts) and finally in the sixth attempt I could clear it. Every individual has to make some sacrifices to gain something good in the future. At the same time luck will also play its role in deciding our future. To my bad I am having 2yrs 11mths of overseas experience as an accountant. I can't claim points for experience because I am short of 1 month. So, I urge people not to be pessimistic. Let's hope for the best for everyone.


----------



## Auzman

Oh my god too excited.. Every one has a hard story, no one come by space ship here ...every one here did at least business law, so they must aware the word "right".. DIBP should choose special person first other wise people will not write anything in this forum in coming future.. Keep calm otherwise it's too hard for someone to attend the visa medical as this is summer time in Australia..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow! Guys I know for some of you it has been a really long wait but arguing over here won't change much. Unless you have 70 plus points or have filed in your EOI around mid 2015 with 65 points, we are all in same boat. The good thing is that there are plenty of invites they have still got, so we can all hopefully stay positive. 

Personally I haven't even filed in my EOI yet. But I am already looking for other ways to increase my points. I personally think 65 points are not enough. But then it's my personal opinion. I could be totally wrong. Nobody is a professional here and if somebody here claims that he/she has some "professional assistance" and at the same time does not make any sense at all, I wouldn't really take that person seriously


----------



## pavan4u

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow! Guys I know for some of you it has been a really long wait but arguing over here won't change much. Unless you have 70 plus points or have filed in your EOI around mid 2015 with 65 points, we are all in same boat. The good thing is that there are plenty of invites they have still got, so we can all hopefully stay positive.
> 
> Personally I haven't even filed in my EOI yet. But I am already looking for other ways to increase my points. I personally think 65 points are not enough. But then it's my personal opinion. I could be totally wrong. Nobody is a professional here and if somebody here claims that he/she has some "professional assistance" and at the same time does not make any sense at all, I wouldn't really take that person seriously


Yes. What you have said is correct. At this moment 65 is not enough. At least 70 should guarantee a invitation. Even 70 pointers had to wait long enough till last round.


----------



## Star1

*Need guidance & help*

Hi guys,

I need a help as I am new in this forum and skill select.

In December 2015, I got 65+ in PTE and did skill assessment in 221112: MANAGEMENT ACCOUNTANT from ICCA. I launched EOI in 3rd of January 2016 as Management accountant for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 60+5 points.

My points breakdown are
Bachelor in Accounting = 15 
Age = 30
PTE (65+) = 10
2 Years Study = 5

When I go through the various posts in this forum, I am very worried that majority of people even with a higher score hasn't been invited. And secondly, no one has mostly assessed their degree with management accountant. So please enlightened me whether I need to assess my degree as a General Accountant, Tax Accountant or External or Internal Auditor? 

When I went through the occupation ceiling in skillselect website I only found ceiling of 2211 Accountants but not Management Accountant. Please suggest me what should I do?
Do I have to do skill assessment in another occupation?
Is it fine with accounting bodies to do skill assessment in more than one occupation?

And one more question I am planning to prepare for PTE exam for 79+. I haven't taken any class or practise any material so far. So please tell me how realistic is to get 79+ in PTE? And whats the best way to prepare for this examination? If I have to take a class where I can study and how much.

I really appreciate any types of help and kind words from any of you. And thank you very much for your time to reading my situation and problems. 
Last but not least, I wish all my Accountant friends to get invitation soon and best of luck for your future. )


----------



## mike04

I did not know there was an accounting forum going on strong!!
Guys!!
I had 55+5 points with proficient english before. I worked hard and was able to score 79+ in PTE . Now I have 65+5 points with superior english but Still no invitation.

why is NSW not inviting accountants??  In 189 there is a long line I suppose:confused2:


----------



## pavan4u

mike04 said:


> I did not know there was an accounting forum going on strong!!
> Guys!!
> I had 55+5 points with proficient english before. I worked hard and was able to score 79+ in PTE . Now I have 65+5 points with superior english but Still no invitation.
> 
> why is NSW not inviting accountants??  In 189 there is a long line I suppose:confused2:


It's true that NSW didn't invite any general accountant in dec and jan. Let's see what will happen in the next round of 189. I saw one management accountant got an invite from NSW in the last 2 months with 65+5 and he had superior English. Hoping to see more invites in 189 category in the next round. Our occupation should be in demand at the moment to expect an invite from NSW. Their selection criteria is different to 189.


----------



## pavan4u

Anyone has an idea, when will be next round in this month. I see that skillselect didn't update their site yet. But some of the forum members in the other thread are claiming that they received a mail from DIBP as the next round would be on 3rd of this month. I don't think DIBP would send any personal mails about the rounds.


----------



## pavan4u

Star1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a help as I am new in this forum and skill select.
> 
> In December 2015, I got 65+ in PTE and did skill assessment in 221112: MANAGEMENT ACCOUNTANT from ICCA. I launched EOI in 3rd of January 2016 as Management accountant for 189 with 60 points and 190 with 60+5 points.
> 
> My points breakdown are
> Bachelor in Accounting = 15
> Age = 30
> PTE (65+) = 10
> 2 Years Study = 5
> 
> When I go through the various posts in this forum, I am very worried that majority of people even with a higher score hasn't been invited. And secondly, no one has mostly assessed their degree with management accountant. So please enlightened me whether I need to assess my degree as a General Accountant, Tax Accountant or External or Internal Auditor?
> 
> When I went through the occupation ceiling in skillselect website I only found ceiling of 2211 Accountants but not Management Accountant. Please suggest me what should I do?
> Do I have to do skill assessment in another occupation?
> Is it fine with accounting bodies to do skill assessment in more than one occupation?
> 
> And one more question I am planning to prepare for PTE exam for 79+. I haven't taken any class or practise any material so far. So please tell me how realistic is to get 79+ in PTE? And whats the best way to prepare for this examination? If I have to take a class where I can study and how much.
> 
> I really appreciate any types of help and kind words from any of you. And thank you very much for your time to reading my situation and problems.
> Last but not least, I wish all my Accountant friends to get invitation soon and best of luck for your future. )


Most of them got their skills assessed as a general accountant under 221111. Very few have their assessment under management accountant category. Don't worry. You may have a chance under 190.
If you get 79+ in PTE, you're having better chance to receive an invitation under 189 as it is prioritized based on points. Btw, you will increase your points to 70 by achieving superior English.
'PTE-A Exam' thread in this forum is best place for you to look for suggestions and advices from the experts. My suggestion is not waste your time and money by attending classes. Better go through the thread I have referred and prepare some strategies combined with more amount of practice. Best of luck for your PTE.


----------



## Alexism

Guys, FYI....I got invited by NSW, general accountant, 65+5 (20 english) on 2nd december. Since that time, I havent seen anyone in this forum get invited for the same occupation. I think they are inviting some other occupations, and will get back to our occupation soon. Try to improve your point and just keep your faith strong.


----------



## pavan4u

Alexism said:


> Guys, FYI....I got invited by NSW, general accountant, 65+5 (20 english) on 2nd december. Since that time, I havent seen anyone in this forum get invited for the same occupation. I think they are inviting some other occupations, and will get back to our occupation soon. Try to improve your point and just keep your faith strong.


Thanks for updating us about your invite. Hope they will get back to us soon and I suppose you received your nomination for NSW. Best of luck for your further steps.


----------



## Star1

Thank you very much Pavan4U for your suggestion.


----------



## Alexism

pavan4u said:


> Thanks for updating us about your invite. Hope they will get back to us soon and I suppose you received your nomination for NSW. Best of luck for your further steps.


Yes, my nomination application was approved a couple of days back. 
Thank you and wish you the best of luck too.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It's natural to panic in these circumstances. I wonder when are they going to update their website though. It's been more than a week now and we are unsure as to how many people were invited in last round.


----------



## Stormbaby

Hello, just want to ask..

can the professional year points (5points) be counted if i apply for 189 auditor? 
or is it just counted if i apply accountant category?

I know auditor ceiling is currently Full, but i am planning to apply next year.


----------



## jojo

When posting on the forum try to behave like professionals please

Jo


----------



## Auzman

Stormbaby said:


> Hello, just want to ask..
> 
> can the professional year points (5points) be counted if i apply for 189 auditor?
> or is it just counted if i apply accountant category?
> 
> I know auditor ceiling is currently Full, but i am planning to apply next year.


Yeah mate it will be counted,no doubt about it...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Alexism said:


> Yes, my nomination application was approved a couple of days back.
> Thank you and wish you the best of luck too.


So how many days did they take to approve your application?


----------



## Alexism

Attentionseeker said:


> So how many days did they take to approve your application?


50 days including holidays.


----------



## Kamal1811

*Nsw*

Hi pals!!
It's been sickening 2 months to
Wait, wait and wait ....
And wait again.

Shed some light on the NSW invitations for 65 +5 pointers as general accountant guys!!
I applied on 9/12/15 with 79+ PTE .

Dunno what's going on with NSW and it's worrying cuz there must be a huge backlog of 65 pointers since July ..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Looks like everybody's waiting for 190 😝


----------



## Auzman

Everyone is waiting for both 189 and 190!!I think NSW also confused ? that's why!! Haha


----------



## Auzman

Kamal1811 said:


> Hi pals!!
> It's been sickening 2 months to
> Wait, wait and wait ....
> And wait again.
> 
> Shed some light on the NSW invitations for 65 +5 pointers as general accountant guys!!
> I applied on 9/12/15 with 79+ PTE .
> 
> Dunno what's going on with NSW and it's worrying cuz there must be a huge backlog of 65 pointers since July ..


Bro I am waiting 6+ months(60+5), but you(65+5) have 79+ in pte so I think you will get invite soon once NSW again start to call accountant..


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> Looks like everybody's waiting for 190 😝


 What other can we do!


----------



## Ausstar

No idea what's going on with 190 fellows 
Hope they will unload the truck full of invitions soon 
?


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> No idea what's going on with 190 fellows
> Hope they will unload the truck full of invitions soon
> ?


Yeah waiting waiting waiting!! Killing hardly...


----------



## Jen519

Invite received today! 65 points DOI 23/07/15!

So happy!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Jen519

PS For 189!


----------



## Auzman

Jen519 said:


> Invite received today! 65 points DOI 23/07/15!
> 
> So happy!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


Congratulations!! Your points break down please..


----------



## sandeep3004

*Congratulations*



Jen519 said:


> Invite received today! 65 points DOI 23/07/15!
> 
> So happy!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


This is absolutely fantastic. Ray of hope. I have been waiting since 14 dec. 70 points for NSW.

Getting my docs ready in the meanwhile. India PCC done today.

Just waiting for that illusive email from NSW.

Good luck all.


----------



## Jen519

Age 30
English 20
Qualification 15

What does the breakdown have to do with anything?!


----------



## kash123

Invitation recieved 65 points doe 24/7/15..good luck 2 everyone


----------



## Auzman

Jen519 said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Qualification 15
> 
> What does the breakdown have to do with anything?!


Thanks.. Good luck for your further processing..


----------



## sandeep3004

Jen519 said:


> Age 30
> English 20
> Qualification 15
> 
> What does the breakdown have to do with anything?!


Hey I thought you got invite for 190
Read another post of yours - is this 189 invite??


----------



## Auzman

What a surprise guys!! Immigration sending 189 invitation today!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is it real!!!!!oh my god DIBP!!!


----------



## Lou762

Yay! Got my email finally at 9.15pm Perth time.
EOI 28/07/15
65 points
Tax accountant

Good luck to everyone, mine came just in time as was gonna loose 5 points for age in May. 

Hang in there everyone! I know it's hard but don't loose hope X ?


----------



## Auzman

Guys please humble request, withdraw your 190 so we 60 and 55 pointers have a hope for 190...big big congratulations for whoever getting invitation...


----------



## sandeep3004

*what a surprise*

189 being sent to 65 pointers. No formal invitation round announced yet.
Wow way to go DIBP.
Hope they clear the backlog quickly..fingers crossed.


----------



## Ausstar

Seriously 189 invitations sent?????
You sure guyz


----------



## Ausstar

Jen519 said:


> PS For 189!


Woo man awesome
Congrats


----------



## Auzman

Yeah 100% because other thread some IT people also got...


----------



## Ausstar

Auzman said:


> Yeah 100% because other thread some IT people also got...


Thats strange though 
But good for 60 pointers


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Wow looks like dipb is inviting accountants with 65 points...good news...trusting God for mine eoi is 9th December 2015


----------



## Ausstar

People who got their invitation please withdraw their 190 
Don't just read and ignore it guyz 

Best of luck for your further processes 
Cheers


----------



## Lou762

Ignored as didn't put 190 application in. Trusted that eventually 65 points would be enough to get an invite.


----------



## Ausstar

Lou762 said:


> Ignored as didn't put 190 application in. Trusted that eventually 65 points would be enough to get an invite.


Cheers bud


----------



## Ausstar

They changed whole the scenario 

Do you guyz reckon they gonna send invites in this round as well???


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> People who got their invitation please withdraw their 190
> Don't just read and ignore it guyz
> 
> Best of luck for your further processes
> Cheers


Well said mate.. Appreciate your mentality.. Big thanks...


----------



## Auzman

Lou762 said:


> Ignored as didn't put 190 application in. Trusted that eventually 65 points would be enough to get an invite.


Such a positive mentality and really encouraging .. I pray you should get your PR very soon Lou..


----------



## Lou762

Thank you Auzman.

All stay positive!! A few months back we all thought no chance for 65 pointers but things change.

Hang in there.


----------



## Auzman

Lou762 said:


> Thank you Auzman.
> 
> All stay positive!! A few months back we all thought no chance for 65 pointers but things change.
> 
> Hang in there.


No worries... You are right Lou..thats always I personally tried to say in this thread.. Though some people took it wrong.. That was my bad luck.. Anyway, pray for us that we could come to your path very soon... All the best for you...


----------



## Auzman

RIDA I don't know where you are!! See your prediction is getting correct..hahaha


----------



## Sunita_p

Lou762 said:


> Yay! Got my email finally at 9.15pm Perth time.
> EOI 28/07/15
> 65 points
> Tax accountant
> 
> Good luck to everyone, mine came just in time as was gonna loose 5 points for age in May.
> 
> Hang in there everyone! I know it's hard but don't loose hope X ?


Hi,
IS it 189 or 190?


----------



## Sunita_p

kash123 said:


> Invitation recieved 65 points doe 24/7/15..good luck 2 everyone


Hi,
What is your code and points breakdown? Is it 189 or 190


----------



## Attentionseeker

So what's the cutoff date? Seems like backlog of July is cleared. Does that mean there are plenty of 65 pointers?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sunita_p said:


> Hi,
> What is your code and points breakdown? Is it 189 or 190


All the people invited today are 189. So the points breakdown is irrelevant.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Great news to all the 65 pointers who got their invitation today! 

I lodged my EOI for 189 on the 21st of Aug with 65 points and 190 with 70 on the 23 of Dec. 
Haven't heard anything yet tho. 

Fingers crossed for the next round it's been a long wait!

Points 
IELTS 20
Age 25
Edu 15
Aus study 5


----------



## makapaka

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Great news to all the 65 pointers who got their invitation today!
> 
> I lodged my EOI for 189 on the 21st of Aug with 65 points and 190 with 70 on the 23 of Dec.
> Haven't heard anything yet tho.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next round it's been a long wait!
> 
> Points
> IELTS 20
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> Aus study 5


Did you apply by yourself or through agent?


----------



## Attentionseeker

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Great news to all the 65 pointers who got their invitation today!
> 
> I lodged my EOI for 189 on the 21st of Aug with 65 points and 190 with 70 on the 23 of Dec.
> Haven't heard anything yet tho.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next round it's been a long wait!
> 
> Points
> IELTS 20
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> Aus study 5


Good luck. Pretty sure you will be invited in next round. I don't think you need your 190 EOI anymore.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

makapaka said:


> Did you apply by yourself or through agent?


Through an agent. Which i regretted!

How does it affect my process anyways?


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Attentionseeker said:


> Good luck. Pretty sure you will be invited in next round. I don't think you need your 190 EOI anymore.


I'll withdraw my 190 soon as I get the invitation. 

I paid $1650 to the agency just to lodge a 190 on the top of my 189 which cost way more. I learnt my lesson about agencies. I had to work 2 jobs to pay for my visa... And i could have done it by myself.


----------



## zee147

ALHUMDULILLAH. Got my invitation today for 189 after a long time.

Occupation: Accounting General 
EOI : 24/07/2015
POINTS: 65


----------



## RIDA

What a miracle 
Congratulation guyz 

So it's happening hopefully they will clear more backlog tomorrow as well 

I am sure they won't drag the quota till June which is a good sign 

Now I wanna see whether they will invite 70 pointers in the this round with 65 pointers or not??

Let's see


----------



## RIDA

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Great news to all the 65 pointers who got their invitation today!
> 
> I lodged my EOI for 189 on the 21st of Aug with 65 points and 190 with 70 on the 23 of Dec.
> Haven't heard anything yet tho.
> 
> Fingers crossed for the next round it's been a long wait!
> 
> Points
> IELTS 20
> Age 25
> Edu 15
> Aus study 5


Please let us know if you get your invite on 5th of feb 

Good luck


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am assuming the next round of Feb would be around the end of this month.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> So what's the cutoff date? Seems like backlog of July is cleared. Does that mean there are plenty of 65 pointers?


The way they have sent the invites doesn't look like 
If they keep sending invites won't take long to clear the back log I reckon 
I hope they will clear up more 65 pointers on 5th


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> I am assuming the next round of Feb would be around the end of this month.


Could be because they haven't mentioned any date for the first or second round of this month 
That means we should consider this as a first round of this month


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> RIDA I don't know where you are!! See your prediction is getting correct..hahaha


Was busy yeah that's great I mean no one was expecting this


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wonder if anyone who filed EOI in August got invited? There are 4 people invited on this forum. All had EOI in the last week of July. So the question is how much did we move from the Jan 22nd invitation around.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> I wonder if anyone who filed EOI in August got invited? There are 4 people invited on this forum. All had EOI in the last week of July. So the question is how much did we move from the Jan 22nd invitation around.


May be they just have cleared the back log of July 
But why didn't they invite the 70 pointers??

If there is no round in the start of this month THEN expect more random invitations


----------



## Attentionseeker

Obviously the 70 pointers are invited. You don't see any 70 pointer here as not many are left. How many 70 pointers applied from 20th of January to 2nd of February. Not many i guess! In short, there are no 70 pointers left anymore.


----------



## makapaka

Accountants are the unluckiest person for this financial year.
I applied with 60 in mid May.
Other occupations are moving so fast.


----------



## Attentionseeker

70 pointers are getting invitation straight away. There just have to wait for next round to get an invite. However, the more 70 pointers emerge in next few months, the less spots there will be for 65 or less people.


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone suggest if I update my eoi with 65 in February, how much chance I do have in receiving invitation?


----------



## Attentionseeker

You will never know. If I were you I would look for ways to increase points to 70 which will give you a confirmed invite.


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

RIDA said:


> May be they just have cleared the back log of July
> But why didn't they invite the 70 pointers??
> 
> If there is no round in the start of this month THEN expect more random invitations


I called my agent this morning, he said that he has 2 more clients with 65 points whose 189 was lodged in July, and they have not received an invitation yet.

Interesting..


----------



## RIDA

That's strange


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think the list of 65 pointers is huge!


----------



## Auzman

We have to positive.. Please encourage each other.. We are not specialist and we don't know actual statistics..


----------



## sm8764

RIDA said:


> That's strange


Hello ... i am wondering how people with 65 got invite for 189, was there a round yesterday or seems like random invites to me. I was thinking feb first round to be held on 5th that is coming friday. Can someone advise please. Congrates again 65 pointers for the invites. 17th aug 2015 65 points i am still waiting.
Cheers


----------



## RIDA

It's really confusing now 
1- they haven't mentioned the date and sent invitations
2- any of the 70 pointers posted anything yet if they have got invited
3- as someone said two of 65 pointers are not invited yet as their date of effect is in July
4- are they gonna send random invitations now onwards without mentioning any dates
5- what about 190 no invites no updates 

The most annoying thing that they don't update their website
Need to know the cut off so we can have an idea about it


----------



## sm8764

RIDA said:


> It's really confusing now
> 1- they haven't mentioned the date and sent invitations
> 2- any of the 70 pointers posted anything yet if they have got invited
> 3- as someone said two of 65 pointers are not invited yet as their date of effect is in July
> 4- are they gonna send random invitations now onwards without mentioning any dates
> 5- what about 190 no invites no updates
> 
> The most annoying thing that they don't update their website
> Need to know the cut off so we can Javan idea about it


Yes you are right it is really confusing but this is a good sign 65 pointers accountants are getting invite, encouragement for all and hope. I hope i get invite soon before 5th cant see loosing 5 points in coming weeks due to age. Hope hope hope .... what to say !!! Dept plz send an invite.


----------



## eminemkh

1. As far as I know, the latest date of invitation for 65 points (189) for accountants are 30 July 2015.
2. 70 points accountants have been invited (189) on a one day return time frame
3. No idea about 190.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ausstar

No one knows what will happen next moreover DIBP is not bound for anything 
Butt still have hope 
Stay strong and positive


----------



## Sunita_p

makapaka said:


> Accountants are the unluckiest person for this financial year.
> I applied with 60 in mid May.
> Other occupations are moving so fast.


i am waiting since july with 60 points and 65+ in pte for tax accountant.


----------



## Auzman

sm8764 said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really confusing now
> 1- they haven't mentioned the date and sent invitations
> 2- any of the 70 pointers posted anything yet if they have got invited
> 3- as someone said two of 65 pointers are not invited yet as their date of effect is in July
> 4- are they gonna send random invitations now onwards without mentioning any dates
> 5- what about 190 no invites no updates
> 
> The most annoying thing that they don't update their website
> Need to know the cut off so we can Javan idea about it
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right it is really confusing but this is a good sign 65 pointers accountants are getting invite, encouragement for all and hope. I hope i get invite soon before 5th cant see loosing 5 points in coming weeks due to age. Hope hope hope .... what to say !!! Dept plz send an invite.
Click to expand...

Finger crossed.. Hope you will get before that...


----------



## RIDA

Positive side 
1- 65 pointers got invited means DIBP is willing to send invites to 65 as well
2- as soon as 65 pointers apply 189 they won't go for 190 which is good for 60 pointers 
3- IF they send invitations on 5th as well it will be more than awesome 
4- for me finishing a back log of one month in just one round is relaxing because it will take 3 to 4 more rounds to finish the back log of 65 pointers till April and that hopefully including 70 pointers as well 

Let see just need to know the cut off then the picture will be cleared


----------



## sm8764

RIDA said:


> Positive side
> 1- 65 pointers got invited means DIBP is willing to send invites to 65 as well
> 2- as soon as 65 pointers apply 189 they won't go for 190 which is good for 60 pointers
> 3- IF they send invitations on 5th as well it will be more than awesome
> 4- for me finishing a back log of one month in just one round is relaxing because it will take 3 to 4 more rounds to finish the back log of 65 pointers till April and that hopefully including 70 pointers as well
> 
> Let see just need to know the cut off then the picture will be cleared


Members please share if u got invites so people get a clearer picture what is happening. Points n DOE


----------



## riyansydney

RIDA said:


> Positive side
> 1- 65 pointers got invited means DIBP is willing to send invites to 65 as well
> 2- as soon as 65 pointers apply 189 they won't go for 190 which is good for 60 pointers
> 3- IF they send invitations on 5th as well it will be more than awesome
> 4- for me finishing a back log of one month in just one round is relaxing because it will take 3 to 4 more rounds to finish the back log of 65 pointers till April and that hopefully including 70 pointers as well
> 
> Let see just need to know the cut off then the picture will be cleared


Can some one post the immitracker link again please. i could not found it .


----------



## RIDA

Sunita_p said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountants are the unluckiest person for this financial year.
> I applied with 60 in mid May.
> Other occupations are moving so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> i am waiting since july with 60 points and 65+ in pte for tax accountant.
Click to expand...

You both will be the luckiest soon have faith


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Positive side
> 1- 65 pointers got invited means DIBP is willing to send invites to 65 as well
> 2- as soon as 65 pointers apply 189 they won't go for 190 which is good for 60 pointers
> 3- IF they send invitations on 5th as well it will be more than awesome
> 4- for me finishing a back log of one month in just one round is relaxing because it will take 3 to 4 more rounds to finish the back log of 65 pointers till April and that hopefully including 70 pointers as well
> 
> Let see just need to know the cut off then the picture will be cleared


Good one.. Your prediction were almost correct RIDA.. trust on you.. Hahaha.. Loosing 5 points on may.. Hope at least NSW will invite me before that.. Finger crossed...


----------



## Auzman

Waiting since end of July with 60 189 and 60+5 in 190..pte 65+


----------



## Kamal1811

Hi guys 
Good signs for 65 and 60 pointers !!
Congratulations to those who got invited with 65..

Btw help me to figure out my effective EOI date as I applied on 19/11/15 with 65 points and updated my EOI for NSW on 9/12/15.

Does that mean my effective date for 189 will still be 19/11 or has it changed to 9/12 now??

:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Kamal1811

And any expert advice when I will be invited for 189??...


----------



## RIDA

Kamal1811 said:


> Hi guys
> Good signs for 65 and 60 pointers !!
> Congratulations to those who got invited with 65..
> 
> Btw help me to figure out my effective EOI date as I applied on 19/11/15 with 65 points and updated my EOI for NSW on 9/12/15.
> 
> Does that mean my effective date for 189 will still be 19/11 or has it changed to 9/12 now??


Go into your skill select account check there if it's changed
Thanks


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Positive side
> 1- 65 pointers got invited means DIBP is willing to send invites to 65 as well
> 2- as soon as 65 pointers apply 189 they won't go for 190 which is good for 60 pointers
> 3- IF they send invitations on 5th as well it will be more than awesome
> 4- for me finishing a back log of one month in just one round is relaxing because it will take 3 to 4 more rounds to finish the back log of 65 pointers till April and that hopefully including 70 pointers as well
> 
> Let see just need to know the cut off then the picture will be cleared
> 
> 
> 
> Good one.. Your prediction were almost correct RIDA.. trust on you.. Hahaha.. Loosing 5 points on may.. Hope at least NSW will invite me before that.. Finger crossed...
Click to expand...

Thanks :blush:


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys has the first round of invitation been done.
Please reply 
Thank you


----------



## kash123

Hii its 189 under general accounting


----------



## RIDA

Mujju said:


> Hi guys has the first round of invitation been done.
> Please reply
> Thank you


No idea but it looks like


----------



## Ausstar

Someone invited on 65 points yesterday 
Posted in other forum
Did anyone else receive here as well??
What's happening ???


----------



## sm8764

Mujju said:


> Hi guys has the first round of invitation been done.
> Please reply
> Thank you


I dont think so. There were few posts earlier regarding getting invite for 189 with 65 points accountants. My idea was round will be held coming friday. People who got invite in past couple of days please post how could dept send random invites if it is true.


----------



## sm8764

zee147 said:


> ALHUMDULILLAH. Got my invitation today for 189 after a long time.
> 
> Occupation: Accounting General
> EOI : 24/07/2015
> POINTS: 65


Hello zee please confirm what date you receive invite and was it for 189 ???


----------



## Attentionseeker

The first round is definitely over. They have issued invitations to people of other professions too. And it is for 189.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> The first round is definitely over. They have issued invitations to people of other professions too. And it is for 189.


Yeah but people are still getting invitation 
Some got yesterday as well


----------



## Ausstar

Yes mate can you please tell us your invitation date??
Yesterday or day before yesterday?


----------



## Attentionseeker

RIDA said:


> Yeah but people are still getting invitation
> Some got yesterday as well


Feb 3rd(Yesterday) is the only date people got invitations. I don't think anybody got 189 invitation today.


----------



## azerty

The invitation round probably went off early. Migration agents in another forum mentioned about their 65 pt 189 accountant clients up to about 27th July getting invites.


----------



## Attentionseeker

azerty said:


> The invitation round probably went off early. Migration agents in another forum mentioned about their 65 pt 189 accountant clients up to about 27th July getting invites.


I would say it is atleast July 28th as somebody got an invite here with EOI date of July 28th.


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> I would say it is atleast July 28th as somebody got an invite here with EOI date of July 28th.


Whichever is the latest date you find, 28th then.


----------



## RIDA

I hope they will go for another round tonight


----------



## Veritas

*Veritas*

There was an invitation round on 3rd Feb 2016 Wed although it was totally unexpected. There are quite a number of accounting candidates who got invitation and majority of them are 65 pointers, and I am lucky enough to be one of them. Based on current information the cutoff date is no earlier than 30 July 2015. So far we have not seen any 65 pointers with DOE in Aug 2015 who got invitation this time. 

DIBP appears to relax invitation limit that was previously placed against accounting occupation. We can expect more 65 pointers to get invited moving forward. 65 pointers with DOE by the end of 2015 calendar year should stand with a fair chance. But just a reminder to 60 pointers that the backlog for 65 and 60 can be huge. There have been no invitations issued to 60 pointers since the end of March 2015. 

In a nutshell best luck to anyone who is still awaiting. Surprise does sometimes come even though the odds are against you.


----------



## Veritas

*Comments*

There was an invitation round on 3rd Feb 2016 Wed although it was totally unexpected. There are quite a number of accounting candidates who got invitation and majority of them are 65 pointers, and I am lucky enough to be one of them. Based on current information the cutoff date is no earlier than 30 July 2015. So far we have not seen any 65 pointers with DOE in Aug 2015 who got invitation this time. 

DIBP appears to relax invitation limit that was previously placed against accounting occupation. We can expect more 65 pointers to get invited moving forward. 65 pointers with DOE by the end of 2015 calendar year should stand with a fair chance. But just a reminder to 60 pointers that the backlog for 65 and 60 can be huge. There have been no invitations issued to 60 pointers since the end of March 2015. 

In a nutshell best luck to anyone who is still awaiting. Surprise does sometimes come even though the odds are against you.


----------



## zee147

yep, i received invitation on 03/02/2016, for 189


----------



## zee147

sm8764 said:


> Hello zee please confirm what date you receive invite and was it for 189 ???


yep, i received invitation on 03/02/2016, for 189


----------



## maxngo

I am having 65 at the moment, DOE 15 Jan 2016. By May i will have 70 points.

Just wondering if by then it will be too late to get invitation for 189? 
Thanks


----------



## azerty

maxngo said:


> I am having 65 at the moment, DOE 15 Jan 2016. By May i will have 70 points.
> 
> Just wondering if by then it will be too late to get invitation for 189?
> Thanks


Depends on how DIBP sends out the remaining invitations, if they keep at around accountant 160 invites per round, they should probably only hit the occupation ceiling in June and you should get an instant invite on your 70 point EOI in May.

But even if they continue speeding up as RIDA is hoping for, you may still get an invite on your 65 EOI depending on the number of people ahead of you.


----------



## Ausstar

Any invites???????


----------



## Auzman

I don't think DIBP will invite randomly.. They are not that kind.. Hahaha.. I guess we have to wait at least another 15 days for next round..


----------



## Donnyy

guys, the result for 22/1 is now published!

Invitation become wed instead of fri. next one will be 17/2/16

But, the ceiling shows that accounting has reached the ceiling...1005/1005
i thought the ceiling was around 2500? Can they changed just like that? or typo?

The ceiling shows 1005, which is up 250 numbers from previous update. I believe that one for 2 invites, 22/1 and 3/2? 125 invitation each?


----------



## makapaka

Donnyy said:


> guys, the result for 22/1 is now published!
> 
> Invitation become wed instead of fri. next one will be 17/2/16
> 
> But, the ceiling shows that accounting has reached the ceiling...1005/1005
> i thought the ceiling was around 2500? Can they changed just like that? or typo?
> 
> The ceiling shows 1005, which is up 250 numbers from previous update. I believe that one for 2 invites, 22/1 and 3/2? 125 invitation each?


Will DIBP not invite any accountant for 189 in this financial year?


----------



## Donnyy

We will find out whether it is a typo or not within the next 12 days.. 

I should be invited next round, unless the ceiling really reached.

Can anyone ask their agent whether DIBP can amend the quota in the middle of the year like this, please?






65 points, doe 11/8/15


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Donnyy said:


> guys, the result for 22/1 is now published!
> 
> Invitation become wed instead of fri. next one will be 17/2/16
> 
> But, the ceiling shows that accounting has reached the ceiling...1005/1005
> i thought the ceiling was around 2500? Can they changed just like that? or typo?
> 
> The ceiling shows 1005, which is up 250 numbers from previous update. I believe that one for 2 invites, 22/1 and 3/2? 125 invitation each?



I hope that's not true!!

Can they just change the ceiling anytime?


----------



## Attentionseeker

If the occupational ceiling had reached, they would have mentioned it in current invitation round with auditors. Looks like an error to me!


----------



## Donnyy

Attentionseeker said:


> If the occupational ceiling had reached, they would have mentioned it in current invitation round with auditors. Looks like an error to me!


It may be shown up on the 3/2/16 update, not the 22/1/16 one...
I believe the ceiling page has been updated until 3/2/16 invitation..(accountants invited up by 250 from previous update, 125 invitation each round is more reasonable than 250 per round...)


----------



## Donnyy

Just found the previously updated page showing accounting's quota of 2525

SkillSelect


----------



## Attentionseeker

Donnyy said:


> It may be shown up on the 3/2/16 update, not the 22/1/16 one...
> I believe the ceiling page has been updated until 3/2/16 invitation..(accountants invited up by 250 from previous update, 125 invitation each round is more reasonable than 250 per round...)


But how can they invite people on Feb 3rd round when the ceiling is already met on Jan 22nd?


----------



## Donnyy

i think the updates for occupation ceiling is reflecting the latest invite (3/2/16)

The reason is, the number of accountants invited is up by 250. It looks like the number is quite steep for accountant. The most invitation for accountant is 125, 8th of jan. 

so they might just invite 125 for 22 jan and another 125 for 3 feb, total is 250.


----------



## makapaka

Ceiling filled on 03/02 may be


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you look at the number of 70 pointers invited in this round for all occupations, the number is around 320 or 330. Accountants make up the most of it. So i am guessing 250 could be just for Jan 22nd round. Afterall they cleared the backlog of 2 months of 70 pointers on Jan 22nd.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Here is an interesting thing. All the pro-rata occupations seem to have reached their ceiling value. Accountants, ICT business and system analysts and software and application programmers.

Now i am confused. It can not be an error with 3 occupations!


----------



## Donnyy

i think its a typo.

The error also occur to 2611 and 2613..what a shocking typo DIBP!


----------



## Attentionseeker

They have to be really incompetent to make such an error, especially for all the pro-rata occupations.


----------



## Mujju

Guys has DIBP really reached the ceiling? 
For accountants


----------



## Donnyy

I have raised a complain and suggestion to DIBP in regards of this issue. I hope they fix the error (if it is an error, finger crossed  )

Otherwise, we will see in 12 days (next invitation) or less (when they update the page for 3/2/16 invitation)


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Alright,

I rushed to my migration agent just now. They reckon its a typo, they should have received a policy change (ceiling change) from DIBP. DIBP has to give agencies a notice in a reasonable time about these changes. And he has not heard anything from DIBP for months ...

My agent will look into this and will give me a call/email by the end of today. 
I hope someone will clarify this by then, because I cannot believe that this just happened.

I lodged my EOI on 21st of Aug....so close


----------



## Donnyy

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> Alright,
> 
> I rushed to my migration agent just now. They reckon its a typo, they should have received a policy change (ceiling change) from DIBP. DIBP has to give agencies a notice in a reasonable time about these changes. And he has not heard anything from DIBP for months ...
> 
> My agent will look into this and will give me a call/email by the end of today.
> I hope someone will clarify this by then, because I cannot believe that this just happened.
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 21st of Aug....so close


Thanks Matelaszlo,

Any updates faster than 12 days is much appreciated 

my doe is 11/8,65 points so close aswell..im assuming u have 65 points too?


----------



## Ausstar

This is ridiculous man
IF its a typo then in these rounds they have given 125+125

What about the cut off of 65 pointers will they mention it in the next update 


Did someone called DIBP?


----------



## azerty

I'm leaning towards a typo as well.


----------



## azerty

Can someone do me a favour, I'm on the train and this isn't easy for me to do right now. 
Can you visit https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/SkillSelect and copy the Feb 1 snapshot of the occupation ceiling into excel then sum the invited numbers, then do the same for https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/SkillSelect then tell us the difference in numbers?


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

azerty said:


> Can someone do me a favour, I'm on the train and this isn't easy for me to do right now.
> Can you visit https://web.archive.org/web/*/https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/SkillSelect and copy the Feb 1 snapshot of the occupation ceiling into excel then sum the invited numbers, then do the same for https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/SkillSelect then tell us the difference in numbers?


17740-15335 = 2405 for all occupations

EDIT
So difference in accounting 250
ICT B. 239
Soft & App 658

These are all the pro-rata occupations, huge chunk of the total invitations...


----------



## Donnyy

Hi Azerty , 

That is a very smart idea!

17740 for the latest one and 15335 for the previous updated version

It is 2405 in differences! That means they invited 250 for accounting on 22/1 invitation, not 125 for 22/1 and 3/2!


WE ARE SAFE GUYS, ITS A BLOODY TYPO


----------



## Ausstar

Donnyy said:


> Hi Azerty ,
> 
> That is a very smart idea!
> 
> 17740 for the latest one and 15335 for the previous updated version
> 
> It is 2405 in differences! That means they invited 250 for accounting on 22/1 invitation, not 125 for 22/1 and 3/2!
> 
> 
> WE ARE SAFE GUYS, ITS A BLOODY TYPO


So it's 250 invites for 22/1and 3/1 is it??


----------



## azerty

No prob, thanks both for you for doing the the calculation. it's one mystery solved at least. 
@Austar It's as Donnyy said, probably 250 invites in just 22/1.


----------



## RIDA

It's just a typing error 

Just wondering why did they mention 3rd feb next invitation date whereas it's already gone 

This is so frustrating, they should update the web on regular basis


----------



## Ausstar

azerty said:


> No prob, thanks both for you for doing the the calculation. it's one mystery solved at least.
> @Austar It's as Donnyy said, probably 250 invites in just 22/1.


Oh ok then what about 8th of jan?


----------



## Donnyy

Ausstar said:


> So it's 250 invites for 22/1and 3/1 is it??


No, 250 invites is only for 22/1 invites. 

Here is the breakdown:
1. We thought 250 invites were for 22/1 and 3/2 invitations (125 each). 
2. After calculating the total invites from previously updated pages (reflecting 8/1 invite) and today's page, the difference is 2405 (2400 for 189 and 5 for 489 subclasses). That means, the occupation ceiling tab is reflecting 22/1 invites, not 3/2 invites.
4.Why it is reflecting 22/1 invite, not 3/2 invite? because there are 2405 people should be invited on 22/1 invite (according to dibp web). If the page reflecting 22/1 AND 3/2 invite, the total increment in #2 should be 4010 (2405+1605).
5. where is 1605 comes from? I heard you asking...the 1605 is the number of applicants will be invited for 3/2 (1600 for 189 and 5 for 489, according to dibp web)

I hope that make sense


----------



## Donnyy

edited.


----------



## makapaka

Donnyy said:


> edited.


What edited?


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone please calculate the number of total invitation from occupation ceiling value?


----------



## Ausstar

Donnyy said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's 250 invites for 22/1and 3/1 is it??
> 
> 
> 
> No, 250 invites is only for 22/1 invites.
> 
> Here is the breakdown:
> 1. We thought 250 invites were for 22/1 and 3/2 invitations (125 each).
> 2. After calculating the total invites from previously updated pages (reflecting 8/1 invite) and today's page, the difference is 2405 (2400 for 189 and 5 for 489 subclasses). That means, the occupation ceiling tab is reflecting 22/1 invites, not 3/2 invites.
> 4.Why it is reflecting 22/1 invite, not 3/2 invite? because there are 2405 people should be invited on 22/1 invite (according to dibp web). If the page reflecting 22/1 AND 3/2 invite, the total increment in #2 should be 4010 (2405+1605).
> 5. where is 1605 comes from? I heard you asking...the 1605 is the number of applicants will be invited for 3/2 (1600 for 189 and 5 for 489, according to dibp web)
> 
> I hope that make sense
Click to expand...

So that means we should expect 125+ in the total of 1005 they might have sent on 8/1??
Around 1130


----------



## Motlove

*Accountant 22 Jan*

In fact 250, is more reasonable because from previous data we can see that the date of effect has jumped 2 months from 19 November to 19 January, this means they have increased the number of invitation each round so that it will reach the ceiling at 30/01/2016.


----------



## Kamal1811

Guys ?!!
This is really nerve wrecking 

All the quota filled for accountants 

Is this a typo or the reality ??
Hard to believe !!!


----------



## Kamal1811

If it is a typo 
It's not only for accountant that the ceiling is reached 
But also for the other prorata occupations


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

This is on the end of the latest update on dibp website 


Note: the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures

They should have mentioned accountants and all the other pro rata occupations here if the ceiling was reached.


----------



## Kamal1811

matelaszlo.vigh said:


> This is on the end of the latest update on dibp website
> 
> 
> Note: the following occupation group has reached its ceiling and no more invitations will be issue during the 2015-16 programme year:
> 2212 – Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasures
> 
> They should have mentioned accountants and all the other pro rata occupations here if the ceiling was reached.




Thanks mate 
I too believe that this is true and it's just a silly typo !!
Btw these guys are so unpredictable and sometimes careless too !!


----------



## eminemkh

Hi guys, it is a typo confirmed.

You can find an inquiry from the immigration facebook, they have replied officially.


----------



## RIDA

eminemkh said:


> Hi guys, it is a typo confirmed.
> 
> You can find an inquiry from the immigration facebook, they have replied officially.


Is it can you share the link please
Cheers


----------



## rajib_si_32

*Immigration Web Updated*

The web site has been updated.
It was a typo guys. check the immigration site again now. All the pro rata occupations have been updated.


----------



## eminemkh

RIDA said:


> Is it can you share the link please
> Cheers


You can now check immigration official, it has been updated


----------



## RIDA

Yup thanks


----------



## RIDA

Ok now that means 250 invites sent both on 8th and 22nd jan

If just look at the figures


----------



## eminemkh

RIDA said:


> Ok now that means 250 invites sent both on 8th and 22nd jan
> 
> If just look at the figures


Yep, I agree


----------



## RIDA

if it was 250 in the previous two rounds that means they have given around 125 on the 3rd of feb as well which cleared the back Log of July 2015 I reckon


----------



## azerty

It's 250 for just the Jan 22 round (check our calculations on page 136) the number 17740 also coincide with the 17740 invites you can see on the Jan 22 report(when you add the per month invites from July to jan) .


----------



## RIDA

Then where are the numbers for 3rd jan??


----------



## azerty

3rd Feb? It isn't out yet. You know how slow they are with the past few reports. They'll prob only update us two days before.. or after the next round like they always do.

If you're asking 8th Jan. It was 125.


----------



## RIDA

Sorry 8th jan ??


----------



## RIDA

azerty said:


> 3rd Feb? It isn't out yet. You know how slow they are with the past few reports. They'll prob only update us two days before.. or after the next round like they always do.
> 
> If you're asking 8th Jan. It was 125.


Hmm that means they issued375 invites in January


----------



## Attentionseeker

Quite relieved to know that they have updated the page. I am pretty sure they have updated the page for just Jan 22nd round. There are plenty of 70 pointers invited as shown in the graph. And all accountants invited on Jan 22nd were 70 pointers. So you can connect the dots there.


----------



## RIDA

Wondering how many invitation they have sent on 3rd of feb

Is there any 70 pointer left after 19th jan or not??


----------



## Ausstar

Ok so 375 sent in January 
Around 125+ may be on 3rd

We left around with 1270 invitations


----------



## Crazy student

Ausstar said:


> Ok so 375 sent in January
> Around 125+ may be on 3rd
> 
> We left around with 1270 invitations


Ceiling till this update is 1005 + 125 estimation for feb so we have around 1400 left


----------



## Attentionseeker

It all depends on how many 65 pointers are out there. From last round we can say there are quite a few.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> It all depends on how many 65 pointers are out there. From last round we can say there are quite a few.


They cleared the back log of July on 3rd so don't know how many they invited 
If they just invited 125 then it's all good if 200+ then alarming


----------



## azerty

There's too little info right now to figure that out, we'll have to wait for the Feb 3rd report. 

But with a similar number of 70s in queue (15 days on Feb 3 and 14 days on Feb 17). I guesstimate the 65s will move a similar number of days in the next round (if they invite the same number).


----------



## Ausstar

azerty said:


> There's too little info right now to figure that out, we'll have to wait for the Feb 3rd report.
> 
> But with a similar number of 70s in queue (15 days on Feb 3 and 14 days on Feb 17). I guesstimate the 65s will move a similar number of days in the next round (if they invite the same number).


My concern is did they invite 65 with 70s as well on 3rd of dev because there is no point to just invite 65s if there are 70 pointers in the que, I understand there are few but still


----------



## azerty

Ausstar said:


> My concern is did they invite 65 with 70s as well on 3rd of dev because there is no point to just invite 65s if there are 70 pointers in the que, I understand there are few but still


They always invite the higher pointers first, then go to the lower points, when you see 65 point invites, it means all 70+ pointers have been invited


----------



## Attentionseeker

Why would they ignore 70 pointers and invite 65 pointers first?


----------



## Ausstar

azerty said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is did they invite 65 with 70s as well on 3rd of dev because there is no point to just invite 65s if there are 70 pointers in the que, I understand there are few but still
> 
> 
> 
> They always invite the higher pointers first, then go to the lower points, when you see 65 point invites, it means all 70+ pointers have been invited
Click to expand...

Ok that's a good sign though 
That means no 70 pointers are left till 3rd of jan


----------



## RIDA

Atlast they speeding up the process 
Increased the number of invitations as I posted :blush:


----------



## Motlove

RIDA said:


> Wondering how many invitation they have sent on 3rd of feb
> 
> Is there any 70 pointer left after 19th jan or not??


Every round will be approximately 60 more 70 pointers join the queue; therefore, I think there are only about 65 slots left for 65 pointers. If this pattern remains for the rest of the financial year then, I think apart from all those 70 pointers will receive invitations, any 65 pointers who apply somewhen before December 2015 will highly receive one as well. The rest might have to wait until next financial year if the occupation is still on the list.


----------



## Piscesdreamer

Hi 
I'm not sure I'm posting g it in the right forum but - 
Is it advisable to apply for state sponsorship in tasmania with 60 points for accounting ?
At the moment I have 60 points including 5 points from state sponsorship. Planning to apply for general accountant . Or is it worth applying any other category of accounting ?
Cus I will be doing me degree assessment next week.
Thx


----------



## Kamal1811

Guys 65 points 189 applied on 18/11

What are the chances of getting invited and if so roughy around when ??


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Atlast they speeding up the process
> Increased the number of invitations as I posted :blush:


Hello RIDA, what do you reckon what are the chances for us to get the 190 who has 60+5...?I m asking you because your prediction almost correct.....hahaha.... know it's very hard to dream about 189 for us.....


----------



## RIDA

I reckon in April


----------



## RIDA

Auzman said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlast they speeding up the process
> Increased the number of invitations as I posted :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello RIDA, what do you reckon what are the chances for us to get the 190 who has 60+5...?I m asking you because your prediction almost correct.....hahaha.... know it's very hard to dream about 189 for us.....
Click to expand...

Lol
I reckon in May 
if They go according to the current invites like every round one month cutoff with 65 then we might get 189 as well but I hope more chances for 190 
All I want is clear the back log of 65 ASAP 
But really waiting for the update of 3rd feb because that will give us an idea about how many people are waiting actually


----------



## Attentionseeker

I guess it is safe to say people with 65 points and EOI date of around Oct or November are in good place to get an invite.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> I guess it is safe to say people with 65 points and EOI date of around Oct or November are in good place to get an invite.


Agree but we should encourage each other to stay strong


----------



## Auzman

Some people doesn't want to encourage others and very negative minded!!


----------



## Auzman

RIDA said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atlast they speeding up the process
> Increased the number of invitations as I posted :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello RIDA, what do you reckon what are the chances for us to get the 190 who has 60+5...?I m asking you because your prediction almost correct.....hahaha.... know it's very hard to dream about 189 for us.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> I reckon in May
> if They go according to the current invites like every round one month cutoff with 65 then we might get 189 as well but I hope more chances for 190
> All I want is clear the back log of 65 ASAP
> But really waiting for the update of 3rd feb because that will give us an idea about how many people are waiting actually
Click to expand...

Thanks... Hope you are right...want to get before may as loosing 5 points on may!!!!


----------



## Stormbaby

I guess theres no hope for 65 points for 489 visa then?


----------



## satvar

Ausstar said:


> Ok so 375 sent in January
> Around 125+ may be on 3rd
> 
> We left around with 1270 invitations


Yes, 375 in Jan'16 [125 + 250], thus left us 1,520 numbers. I started to do a math as far as best I could. If you look at the VISA Effective Date, DIBP cleared from 19th Nov to 19th Jan, that is almost 61 days pending. As we know 65 pointers started to receive input and the latest VISA effective (based on our forum mates post) was 28th / 27th Jul. The previous 65 pointer VISA effective is 02nd Jul. Again one month pending cleared.

If it continues, I expect 65 pointers for 189 will have good progress, and will leave space for 60 pointers as well


----------



## Auzman

satvar said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so 375 sent in January
> Around 125+ may be on 3rd
> 
> We left around with 1270 invitations
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 375 in Jan'16 [125 + 250], thus left us 1,520 numbers. I started to do a math as far as best I could. If you look at the VISA Effective Date, DIBP cleared from 19th Nov to 19th Jan, that is almost 61 days pending. As we know 65 pointers started to receive input and the latest VISA effective (based on our forum mates post) was 28th / 27th Jul. The previous 65 pointer VISA effective is 02nd Jul. Again one month pending cleared.
> 
> If it continues, I expect 65 pointers for 189 will have good progress, and will leave space for 60 pointers as well
Click to expand...

Finger crossed mate !!! Hope your prediction will right..


----------



## pangasa.s

Hello people, pretty new to the forum. Just stumbled upon this thread. I have submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points (189).

Thanks.

------------------------

Sorry, just saw this thread is for accountants. I don't see an option to delete the post. Moderators, please feel free to delete the post.


----------



## Ausstar

I hope you are right mate


----------



## loneranger

Guys i am sorry as my question is not purely relevant to topic but still i am posting it here as it is relevant to profession under discussion. 
I am looking forward to join as taxation manager in big 4 firm in Pakistan. and want to evaluate decision from point of view of prospective immigration to oz.
Is local tax experience of any country fall under immi criteria of Taxation accountant as per SOL list ?
And will applying for PR on basis of taxation accountant will impact any future job seeking in oz. ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

loneranger said:


> Guys i am sorry as my question is not purely relevant to topic but still i am posting it here as it is relevant to profession under discussion.
> I am looking forward to join as taxation manager in big 4 firm in Pakistan. and want to evaluate decision from point of view of prospective immigration to oz.
> Is local tax experience of any country fall under immi criteria of Taxation accountant as per SOL list ?
> And will applying for PR on basis of taxation accountant will impact any future job seeking in oz. ?


You can claim 5 points under taxation accountant category after gaining 3 years of experience. However, things will be a bit too difficult by that time for accountants. And once you get your PR, you can do job in whatever field you want. There's no restriction on that.


----------



## RIDA

As per current situation job market is very tight for Accountants, reason why may be too many accountants and economy is slowing down for the past few years 
But I think yeah you can claim points on behalf of your overseas experience 
Cheers


----------



## Motlove

Hopefully, there were only issued approximately 150 invites in the 3rd Feb 2016 round. If this is the case we can speculate that from now until 30 Jun 2016, in each round, 50 invitations will be sent to the ongoing emerging 70 pointers and 100 invitations will be sent to clear one month backlog. This will give late-emerging 65 pointers more hope.


----------



## Attentionseeker

satvar said:


> Yes, 375 in Jan'16 [125 + 250], thus left us 1,520 numbers. I started to do a math as far as best I could. If you look at the VISA Effective Date, DIBP cleared from 19th Nov to 19th Jan, that is almost 61 days pending. As we know 65 pointers started to receive input and the latest VISA effective (based on our forum mates post) was 28th / 27th Jul. The previous 65 pointer VISA effective is 02nd Jul. Again one month pending cleared.
> 
> If it continues, I expect 65 pointers for 189 will have good progress, and will leave space for 60 pointers as well


Thank you for putting it together. Your numbers are pretty accurate. So, we know one thing now that in last round they cleared around 1 month of 65 pointers backlog. And in the Feb 3rd round, they sent out 1600 invites. So it is going to be less than 250 invites for accountants.


----------



## AkramAhmed

Hello GuyS, 

I am new to the forum. Bit concerned about my situation. I have submitted my EOI (Gen. acc) on 4/01/201 with 65 points. Today, (6/2/2016) i have updated EOI with another 5 points(PY). Total 70 points now.

here is the breakdown :

Age+education : 50 points
PTE : 10 points
Naati : 5 points
Professional year: 5 points

Guys, just wondering, any chance to get invitation in next 17/02/2016 round?or i have to wait till march? can anyone help me with the information? any help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## loneranger

Attentionseeker said:


> You can claim 5 points under taxation accountant category after gaining 3 years of experience. However, things will be a bit too difficult by that time for accountants. And once you get your PR, you can do job in whatever field you want. There's no restriction on that.


So as per my undersranding, there is no issue of relevant post qual. experience as far as i am not going to claim points on its basis.I can place myself in any category of accountants whether it is internal audit, external audit, taxation accountant or others. However, I will have to prove my experience if i am willing to claim points on its basis. right ? kindly crrect me if i am wrong .

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

AkramAhmed said:


> Hello GuyS,
> 
> I am new to the forum. Bit concerned about my situation. I have submitted my EOI (Gen. acc) on 4/01/201 with 65 points. Today, (6/2/2016) i have updated EOI with another 5 points(PY). Total 70 points now.
> 
> here is the breakdown :
> 
> Age+education : 50 points
> PTE : 10 points
> Naati : 5 points
> Professional year: 5 points
> 
> Guys, just wondering, any chance to get invitation in next 17/02/2016 round?or i have to wait till march? can anyone help me with the information? any help will be highly appreciated.


Yes you will definitely get an invite in next round. No question about it.


----------



## AkramAhmed

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes you will definitely get an invite in next round. No question about it.



thanks a lot brother.  

:fingerscrossed:

but how do you know that? is there any specific calculation behind it?


----------



## Attentionseeker

From the last round result, it is pretty obvious that all 70 pointers are getting invites straight away. The cut off points in last round was 65.


----------



## AkramAhmed

Attentionseeker said:


> From the last round result, it is pretty obvious that all 70 pointers are getting invites straight away. The cut off points in last round was 65.


thanks a lot for clarification brother . Highly appreciated 

lets see how it goes!


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Dear Friends,

Please guide me that which state is offering 489 for Accountants without experience requirements 

Thanks


----------



## serg.zador

My prediction is they released around 160 invitations on the latest round. 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

Does anybody know an accountant who got NSW SS with 65+5 points and IELTS 7?
Can such people be nominated?


----------



## IsuzuDmax

serg.zador said:


> Does anybody know an accountant who got NSW SS with 65+5 points and IELTS 7?
> Can such people be nominated?


Hi
yes you can submit EOI and wait for your nomination, it should not take you too long because during the last round even 65 pointers were invited, this means that 75 pointers are unlikely to compete with you for 190; I received my nomination on 26th of November I remember some other people from this forum received their nominations for 190NSW with 65+5 at that time; 
inbox me if you have any questions regarding NSW SS;


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please guide me that which state is offering 489 for Accountants without experience requirements
> 
> Thanks


man I do not want to upset you 
I checked deltaimmigration (Google it)
According to this link only NT offers 489 sponsorship for accountants without working experience, but I think they require an Australian qualification, I would also recommend to check other google links ;


----------



## serg.zador

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi
> yes you can submit EOI and wait for your nomination, it should not take you too long because during the last round even 65 pointers were invited, this means that 75 pointers are unlikely to compete with you for 190; I received my nomination on 26th of November I remember some other people from this forum received their nominations for 190NSW with 65+5 at that time;
> inbox me if you have any questions regarding NSW SS;


Hi, thank you for your opinion.

I submitted one EOI (189+190) in late Nov. I know there are candidates who got SS with 65+5 points, but all of them had 20 points for English (IELTS 8 or PTE 79+), so this factor is decisive. *Do you know anyone with 10 points for English who was nominated?*

I have been tracking the invitation process and now it's clear that all the 75 (190) pointers have been invited to lodge 189 visa, on the other hand the majority of 75 (190) submitted for both 189 and 190 visa, and they are unlikely to have withdrawn 190 EOIs, so presumably a lot of unnecessary nominations to SS will go to those who will never use them. Besides, I heared a rumor that NSW gives SS only to superior-English speaking accountants (not clear if the approach will change after decreasing the threshold to 65 (189)). So the question is still on the table: *will proficient-English speakers be eligible to get NSW SS?*


----------



## Kamal1811

serg.zador said:


> Hi, thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I submitted one EOI (189+190) in late Nov. I know there are candidates who got SS with 65+5 points, but all of them had 20 points for English (IELTS 8 or PTE 79+), so this factor is decisive. *Do you know anyone with 10 points for English who was nominated?*
> 
> I have been tracking the invitation process and now it's clear that all the 75 (190) pointers have been invited to lodge 189 visa, on the other hand the majority of 75 (190) submitted for both 189 and 190 visa, and they are unlikely to have withdrawn 190 EOIs, so presumably a lot of unnecessary nominations to SS will go to those who will never use them. Besides, I heared a rumor that NSW gives SS only to superior-English speaking accountants (not clear if the approach will change after decreasing the threshold to 65 (189)). So the question is still on the table: *will proficient-English speakers be eligible to get NSW SS?*






When do u think NSW will start sending invitations again for 65+5 pointers
!!!!!!


----------



## Kamal1811

serg.zador said:


> Hi, thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I submitted one EOI (189+190) in late Nov. I know there are candidates who got SS with 65+5 points, but all of them had 20 points for English (IELTS 8 or PTE 79+), so this factor is decisive. *Do you know anyone with 10 points for English who was nominated?*
> 
> I have been tracking the invitation process and now it's clear that all the 75 (190) pointers have been invited to lodge 189 visa, on the other hand the majority of 75 (190) submitted for both 189 and 190 visa, and they are unlikely to have withdrawn 190 EOIs, so presumably a lot of unnecessary nominations to SS will go to those who will never use them. Besides, I heared a rumor that NSW gives SS only to superior-English speaking accountants (not clear if the approach will change after decreasing the threshold to 65 (189)). So the question is still on the table: *will proficient-English speakers be eligible to get NSW SS?*




Guys, When do u think NSW will start sending invitations again for 65+5 pointers!!!


----------



## serg.zador

Kamal1811 said:


> Guys, When do u think NSW will start sending invitations again for 65+5 pointers!!!



They didn't stop. But most of invitations went to higher-scored. 


Serg


----------



## satvar

Hi Guys - I see there is no SS from Victoria as per their website for 2211 occupation . Does anyone have thought, will there be an option in future based on past history?

Thanks


----------



## IsuzuDmax

serg.zador said:


> Hi, thank you for your opinion.
> 
> I submitted one EOI (189+190) in late Nov. I know there are candidates who got SS with 65+5 points, but all of them had 20 points for English (IELTS 8 or PTE 79+), so this factor is decisive. *Do you know anyone with 10 points for English who was nominated?*
> 
> I have been tracking the invitation process and now it's clear that all the 75 (190) pointers have been invited to lodge 189 visa, on the other hand the majority of 75 (190) submitted for both 189 and 190 visa, and they are unlikely to have withdrawn 190 EOIs, so presumably a lot of unnecessary nominations to SS will go to those who will never use them. Besides, I heared a rumor that NSW gives SS only to superior-English speaking accountants (not clear if the approach will change after decreasing the threshold to 65 (189)). So the question is still on the table: *will proficient-English speakers be eligible to get NSW SS?*


Sergey honestly I dont remember anyone from this forum who got NSW SS with 65 (eng 10)
but when I spoke to my immigration lawyer, she mentioned that few of her clients got NSW SS invitations in August with 65 points 190 (eng 10) 
Anyway l reckon since situation for 189 recently improved a lot, your chances for 190 and even 189 have increased substantially;


----------



## cink

189 on 21/12/2015 65 points
190 nsw on 13/1/2016 70 points

what will be waiting period for nsw?


----------



## serg.zador

cink said:


> what will be waiting period for nsw?



waiting period depends on your English score.

As far as I know it's impossible to predict for 190, unless your slillselect score is very high


Serg


----------



## satvar

cink said:


> 189 on 21/12/2015 65 points
> 190 nsw on 13/1/2016 70 points
> 
> what will be waiting period for nsw?


Hi, I see you have applied for 189 in Dec and 190 later, that is Jan'16.
Does your EOI effective date for 189 changed to 13/1/2016? Or still 189 shows the date of effective as 21/12/2015?

I applied for 189 with 65 points on 25the Jan 2016 and now thinking to apply for 190. However I am afraid whether my EOI effective date will change for 189 or not

Can you check DIBP website for your EOI and confirm me? Thanks


----------



## cink

satvar said:


> Hi, I see you have applied for 189 in Dec and 190 later, that is Jan'16.
> Does your EOI effective date for 189 changed to 13/1/2016? Or still 189 shows the date of effective as 21/12/2015?
> 
> I applied for 189 with 65 points on 25the Jan 2016 and now thinking to apply for 190. However I am afraid whether my EOI effective date will change for 189 or not
> 
> Can you check DIBP website for your EOI and confirm me? Thanks



When i applied for 189 i was not aware of the fact that cut off is 70 points for last 4 months. then i submitted another eoi for 190 visa as advised by my agent. i have read in many sites date gets changed once u update it.


----------



## Kamal1811

NSW what's going on !!
It seems NSW won't be inviting accountants any sooner ???
Or may be not at all!!:confused2::confused2:


----------



## Mujju

Hey guys when is the next round does any know?


----------



## Crazy student

Mujju said:


> Hey guys when is the next round does any know?


17 feb Wednesday


----------



## serg.zador

Kamal1811 said:


> NSW what's going on !!
> 
> It seems NSW won't be inviting accountants any sooner ???
> 
> Or may be not at all!!:confused2::confused2:



Why does it seem to you? 


Serg


----------



## amanaksh

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi
> yes you can submit EOI and wait for your nomination, it should not take you too long because during the last round even 65 pointers were invited, this means that 75 pointers are unlikely to compete with you for 190; I received my nomination on 26th of November I remember some other people from this forum received their nominations for 190NSW with 65+5 at that time;
> inbox me if you have any questions regarding NSW SS;


hi r you sure 65 points got invitation in accounting?


----------



## favour28

Gotten my answer


----------



## fionaraul

*invitation questions*

hi, everyone

i submitted my EOI (65 points) on 24 DEC (accountant 189), and i will get another 5 points (age) in 1st of June , does anyone know the chance i can receive invitation in this financial year?

the reason i concern about it is because:

if they keep sending 250 invitation in each round, the invitation for accountant will end approximately around April ( 1500/250=6 rounds).


----------



## amanaksh

I submit my eoi on 23 dec2015 with 60+5points 7 each in ielts
When is possibility for invitation?
Thanx


----------



## ivetka233

*summary invitations*

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-January-2016.php


----------



## Attentionseeker

Some 65 pointers have already been invited in Feb 3rd round. In next round (Feb 17th), people with EOI date of August should get invitations. And if this trend continues, there are good chances that people with 65 points and EOI date of Nov-Dec will definitely get the invites in next couple of months.


----------



## RIDA

I have seen Acacia's research good info though


----------



## mike04

DIBP updated its 3rd July invitation stats. Good News...Accountants with 65 points got invited till 30 August. I hope more back log will be cleared in upcoming rounds.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Are you serious? I am assuming it is another bloody typo. The cut off date should be July 30th not August 30th.


----------



## Attentionseeker

There are people here who have EOI date of August and haven't been invited yet.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow they invited 250 more accountants.


----------



## Donnyy

my fds DOE are mid aug (65pts) and none of them was invited.

30 july it is.

250 invited and 65 accountant only moved 28 days from 2nd of July to 30th of July. The figure doesn't looks good


----------



## Attentionseeker

Donnyy said:


> my fds DOE are mid aug (65pts) and none of them was invited.
> 
> 30 july it is.
> 
> 250 invited and 65 accountant only moved 28 days from 2nd of July to 30th of July. The figure doesn't looks good


Exactly. But you are safe. Time to focus on achieving 70 points.


----------



## Donnyy

My friend just received his NAATI results

he said it is much easier than ielts 8.

you may want to give it a go. it worths 5 points.


----------



## umairyc

Its been quite traumatic for accountants this year. However, I think most of the 65 pointers will get through. NSW is quite random with their invitations, so u never know.


----------



## Crazy student

Attentionseeker said:


> Donnyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fds DOE are mid aug (65pts) and none of them was invited.
> 
> 30 july it is.
> 
> 250 invited and 65 accountant only moved 28 days from 2nd of July to 30th of July. The figure doesn't looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. But you are safe. Time to focus on achieving 70 points.
Click to expand...

I think july had many accountant from previous year who graduate but did not get through last year. Hopefully next round will clear few months in one go.


----------



## Attentionseeker

umairyc said:


> Its been quite traumatic for accountants this year. However, I think most of the 65 pointers will get through. NSW is quite random with their invitations, so u never know.


Umair you got state approval pretty fast. It took 2 months for some people to get approval.


----------



## sm8764

Attentionseeker said:


> There are people here who have EOI date of August and haven't been invited yet.


A mistake again ??? I have doe 17 aug 2015 with 65 points accountants, how is it possible. My eyes on coming round !!!! Hope to get the dream email soon. 
Thoughts ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

sm8764 said:


> A mistake again ??? I have doe 17 aug 2015 with 65 points accountants, how is it possible. My eyes on coming round !!!! Hope to get the dream email soon.
> Thoughts ?


Just a typo again. I am pretty confident that you will be invited in next round.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> sm8764 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A mistake again ??? I have doe 17 aug 2015 with 65 points accountants, how is it possible. My eyes on coming round !!!! Hope to get the dream email soon.
> Thoughts ?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a typo again. I am pretty confident that you will be invited in next round.
Click to expand...

It should be 30 July then 
How is it possible


----------



## Ausstar

How many people didn't get the invite for August any idea???


----------



## makapaka

Ausstar said:


> How many people didn't get the invite for August any idea???


Can we update the list for accountant in expat forum?
There was a list for the people who were waiting, once I have seen.


----------



## Attentionseeker

We don't need a list to confirm its a typo. As far as I remember, there are atleast 2-3 people on this forum who have DOE of mid August. They were never invited in last round.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> We don't need a list to confirm its a typo. As far as I remember, there are atleast 2-3 people on this forum who have DOE of mid August. They were never invited in last round.


Yes it is 
It might be 125 till 30 July


----------



## Grewal_1

Dont know why DIBP is causing such chaos, I have not yet received any invitation and my details are 21/08/2015 with 65 points(189) general accountant


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ausstar said:


> Yes it is
> It might be 125 till 30 July


Do the math and you will see they have sent out 250 invitation on Feb 3rd. Now that could be a typo. But it doesn't look like as they sent the same number of invitations in last round.


----------



## Grewal_1

I urge to other users who got 65 points and their date of effect is in August to post their outcomes to ensure the possibility of a typo.


----------



## hgurung

hi all,
i have 65 points and applied for both 189 and 190 ss NSW for accounting occupation in early jan 2016 . However, I already get invitation from regional 489 visa which will expire next week. i m bit confuse, What should i do wait for invitation or apply 489. Furthermore, If I apply for 489 visa does it effect my 189 and 190 visa status or i will not get any invitation. Any suggestion!


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is
> It might be 125 till 30 July
> 
> 
> 
> Do the math and you will see they have sent out 250 invitation on Feb 3rd. Now that could be a typo. But it doesn't look like as they sent the same number of invitations in last round.
Click to expand...

I reckon they have mixed up everything 
Don't know man whats going on


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Applied in August with 65. Haven't received anything yet. It's definitely a typo.


----------



## Attentionseeker

3 people so far with August DOE.


----------



## satvar

Attentionseeker said:


> Do the math and you will see they have sent out 250 invitation on Feb 3rd. Now that could be a typo. But it doesn't look like as they sent the same number of invitations in last round.


Yes, it could be 125 for 30th Jul and may be another 125 they have targeted to issue on 17th Feb for people having EoI date of effect until 30th Aug. 

Confuse....! Confuse....!! Confuse Again!!!!

I am concerned whether will I have a chance to be invited before this Jun'16 or not

2211 - General Accountant - 65 Points (Age-30; English-10; Experience-10; Qualification-15); EoI submitted 25th Jan 2016


----------



## satvar

I reckon again. Does the number 250 was really until 30th Jul? Because, the invitation issued for 2015-16 program shows total of 19,345 (19,000 + 345). This number is exactly tie with the total numbers published on 'Occupation Ceiling' page. I just added the 'Result to date' column for all the occupations. This includes the 250 numbers of accountants for 3rd Feb 2016 round


----------



## amanaksh

Grewal_1 said:


> I urge to other users who got 65 points and their date of effect is in August to post their outcomes to ensure the possibility of a typo.


grewal saab. what you rekon SS with 65? applied 23 dec 2015


----------



## Grewal_1

I have applied on 18/09/2015 190(NSW), yet no outcome with 65+5(7 each english). They consider 20 points for english or work experience previously to allocate nominations and it was way easier for auditors to get 190 as compare to the general accountants, but now new trends will enlight the selection procedure and they might fasten up their process coz all the 70's rush is gone and 65 point holders are also hopeful to get invitation. So, lets see how NSW will respond.


----------



## Attentionseeker

They haven't changed the month yet. I wonder if they haven't even realised the error they have made.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys what do u reckon then, if its true that 250 invitations were issued just to clear the month of july that technically means 250x1month, so if this trend goes the ceiling will run out in December, oh my days i m so stressed i had 55points and applied in November ielts messed me up with (8,8,9,7) so last week i came to Dubai to attempt PTE cracked it with 80+in all, now i updated my eoi with 65 on 9th of February, does that mean all this effort was for nothing and im not gonna get invited?


----------



## awais_666

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys what do u reckon then, if its true that 250 invitations were issued just to clear the month of july that technically means 250x1month, so if this trend goes the ceiling will run out in December, oh my days i m so stressed i had 55points and applied in November ielts messed me up with (8,8,9,7) so last week i came to Dubai to attempt PTE cracked it with 80+in all, now i updated my eoi with 65 on 9th of February, does that mean all this effort was for nothing and im not gonna get invited?


 Are you sure the PTE given in Dubai is acceptable as per my information they only accept PTE given in australia


----------



## Tinkerbell1

awais_666 said:


> Are you sure the PTE given in Dubai is acceptable as per my information they only accept PTE given in australia


please dont say that i have spent a lot of money and time to come to dubai and give pte how can u say they only accept pte from australia???? whats your source? nothing of such sort is mentioned on DIBP site or anything


----------



## awais_666

Tinkerbell1 said:


> please dont say that i have spent a lot of money and time to come to dubai and give pte how can u say they only accept pte from australia???? whats your source? nothing of such sort is mentioned on DIBP site or anything


I heard from a friend's friend that his PTE which he gave in dubai wasn't accepted although i dont agree with it I believe its accepted it was just a query dont be scared  hope for the best


----------



## Tinkerbell1

awais_666 said:


> I heard from a friend's friend that his PTE which he gave in dubai wasn't accepted although i dont agree with it I believe its accepted it was just a query dont be scared  hope for the best


Guys does anyone have info about this??


----------



## AtifMalik

A General good news for Accountants is that CPA has submitted its recommendation of SOL 2016-17 to DIBP in which it has recommended that the ceiling of Accountants should be increased in 2016-17.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

AtifMalik said:


> A General good news for Accountants is that CPA has submitted its recommendation of SOL 2016-17 to DIBP in which it has recommended that the ceiling of Accountants should be increased in 2016-17.


where did u get this news from mate?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> where did u get this news from mate?


From Axact


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> From Axact


seriously mate if its true its good news


----------



## AtifMalik

https://submissions.education.gov.a...6_sol/documents/Attachments/CPA Australia.pdf

Please review. Its Exactly true. Not Axact...


----------



## eminemkh

Tinkerbell1 said:


> where did u get this news from mate?


Please make use of google:

https://submissions.education.gov.a...6_sol/documents/Attachments/CPA Australia.pdf

http://www.abdc.edu.au/data/Advocac...countants_on_SOL_2016-17_as_of_2015_11_13.pdf

Not entirely good in this case.


----------



## AtifMalik

Why not entirely good? I dont see any downside in it.


----------



## eminemkh

AtifMalik said:


> Why not entirely good? I dont see any downside in it.


double blade sword on point 3. 

If the threshold is flexible, the ceiling may move up and down for the entire year.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

AtifMalik said:


> https://submissions.education.gov.a...6_sol/documents/Attachments/CPA Australia.pdf
> 
> Please review. Its Exactly true. Not Axact...


Well, that gives hope, CPA is asking for ceiling value to increase 2016-17


----------



## AtifMalik

Policy has to be applied consistently for all the professions. We have not seeing other professions asking for flexible ceiling so it seems little chance of having flexible ceiling in 2016-17. Just my opinion..


----------



## eminemkh

AtifMalik said:


> Policy has to be applied consistently for all the professions. We have not seeing other professions asking for flexible ceiling so it seems little chance of having flexible ceiling in 2016-17. Just my opinion..


You made a point. 
At least CPA, CA recommended for extra quota, better visibility on the ETA of EOI, and ABDC endorsed it... (although ABDC is just a small potato)

More source FYI:
http://industry.gov.au/Office-of-th...red-Accountants-Australia-and-New-Zealand.pdf


----------



## AtifMalik

Man I cant understand what you meant by ETA of EOI. I know EOI but nothing about ETA? could you please explain.


----------



## eminemkh

AtifMalik said:


> Man I cant understand what you meant by ETA of EOI. I know EOI but nothing about ETA? could you please explain.


estimated time of arrival


----------



## AtifMalik

But its just recommendation. We dont know what are the chances of them being accepted by DIBP and historically how much weight DIBP gives to CPA's recommendations?


----------



## Attentionseeker

From the past trend the invitations have only declined.


----------



## Ash144

Hi I m an accountant with 60 points. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 for 189 n 190. I got 190 invitation on 25/6/15 but I didnt opt it (that i regret so muchhhh :/ )
My DOE on main page is 13th June for both 189 n 190 but when I generate the points break pdf file there I see my date has changed to my birthday date i.e 14/8. My question is which EOI date will b considered for invitation? 
My other query is where do i stand in the Q for 190? I hv alrdy wasted one chance. Do I need to submit my eoi again?


----------



## eminemkh

Attentionseeker said:


> From the past trend the invitations have only declined.


Can you please explain which "invitations" are you referring to?

Thanks


----------



## cink

3rd Feb 65 points upto 30th Aug covered


----------



## Ausstar

Ash144 said:


> Hi I m an accountant with 60 points. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 for 189 n 190. I got 190 invitation on 25/6/15 but I didnt opt it (that i regret so muchhhh :/ )
> My DOE on main page is 13th June for both 189 n 190 but when I generate the points break pdf file there I see my date has changed to my birthday date i.e 14/8. My question is which EOI date will b considered for invitation?
> My other query is where do i stand in the Q for 190? I hv alrdy wasted one chance. Do I need to submit my eoi again?


The DOE is a system generated according to the submition date so DOE will be considered as its shown in your account 
Resubmit your 190 but to be honest it's very rare to get invite once you do not reply to the invite or opt it 
But it's good if you reapply again


----------



## Attentionseeker

eminemkh said:


> Can you please explain which "invitations" are you referring to?
> 
> Thanks


Occupational ceiling I meant.


----------



## maxngo

Every year CPA tries hard to ask for Accountants be remained on the list. Every year their wordings are the same. They hold onto the idea of "over the medium to long term"... And, sadly their words to me have not been considered very much by DIBP. There were always others that argued against having Accountants on the list.


----------



## Attentionseeker

NSW sent out 513 invitations in January. Sadly, there were not many accountants invited. I am guessing a handful of accountants were invited.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Every year CPA tries hard to ask for Accountants be remained on the list. Every year their wordings are the same. They hold onto the idea of "over the medium to long term"... And, sadly their words to me have not been considered very much by DIBP. There were always others that argued against having Accountants on the list.


I can't believe some people are still hopeful about the future of accountants considering the fact that so far this year majority of people invited were 70 pointers. There is so much competition in this field. With so much saturation, it would be a miracle if the occupation ceiling goes upwards.


----------



## AkramAhmed

Hello guys, I need suggestion. just got my NSW 190 invitation today (ext auditor) with 75 points. 

1.190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) lodgement date was 14-12-2015 with 65 points.
2.189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext aud) lodgement date was 4-01-2016 with 65 points.

Updated both 189 and 190 Eoi with another 5 points on 9-02-2016. Now,

190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 75 point.
189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 70 points.

As, I have just mentioned, just got NSW invite today. and next 189 invite is on 17 feb. what should i do now? should i go for 190 or wait for next 189 invitation?? any hope to get 189 (Gen.acc) invite with 70 points in next 17th feb round?any suggestion???


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wait for the next round. You will definitely get an invite on Feb 17th.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Seems like NSW is only inviting people with 70+5 points.


----------



## Auzman

Hopefully accountant ceilings will upwards next financial year so that negative thinnkers will shut up..


----------



## Auzman

AkramAhmed said:


> Hello guys, I need suggestion. just got my NSW 190 invitation today (ext auditor) with 75 points.
> 
> 1.190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) lodgement date was 14-12-2015 with 65 points.
> 2.189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext aud) lodgement date was 4-01-2016 with 65 points.
> 
> Updated both 189 and 190 Eoi with another 5 points on 9-02-2016. Now,
> 
> 190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 75 point.
> 189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 70 points.
> 
> As, I have just mentioned, just got NSW invite today. and next 189 invite is on 17 feb. what should i do now? should i go for 190 or wait for next 189 invitation?? any hope to get 189 (Gen.acc) invite with 70 points in next 17th feb round?any suggestion???


Bro I think definitely you have hope 189 on 17 Feb...


----------



## makapaka

Why still the date is 30/08 on 3rd February round?


----------



## favour28

AkramAhmed said:


> Hello guys, I need suggestion. just got my NSW 190 invitation today (ext auditor) with 75 points.
> 
> 1.190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) lodgement date was 14-12-2015 with 65 points.
> 2.189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext aud) lodgement date was 4-01-2016 with 65 points.
> 
> Updated both 189 and 190 Eoi with another 5 points on 9-02-2016. Now,
> 
> 190 Eoi ( Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 75 point.
> 189 Eoi (Gen.acc and Ext auditor) = 70 points.
> 
> As, I have just mentioned, just got NSW invite today. and next 189 invite is on 17 feb. what should i do now? should i go for 190 or wait for next 189 invitation?? any hope to get 189 (Gen.acc) invite with 70 points in next 17th feb round?any suggestion???


. 


I updated to 75points as an external auditor on the 9th as well but didn't get an invite today.Im wondering why?


----------



## AkramAhmed

Attentionseeker said:


> Wait for the next round. You will definitely get an invite on Feb 17th.


thanks bro... 

lets see....:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AkramAhmed

favour28 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I updated to 75points as an external auditor on the 9th as well but didn't get an invite today.Im wondering why?


i think u will get it soon...just a matter of time...


----------



## AkramAhmed

Auzman said:


> Bro I think definitely you have hope 189 on 17 Feb...


thanks bro ... hopefully... 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## favour28

AkramAhmed said:


> i think u will get it soon...just a matter of time...



Thanks and Amen


----------



## Ahamudul

hgurung said:


> hi all, i have 65 points and applied for both 189 and 190 ss NSW for accounting occupation in early jan 2016 . However, I already get invitation from regional 489 visa which will expire next week. i m bit confuse, What should i do wait for invitation or apply 489. Furthermore, If I apply for 489 visa does it effect my 189 and 190 visa status or i will not get any invitation. Any suggestion!



Bro, how did u get the 489 invitation?

How is ur point?

Which state you are in?


----------



## Stormbaby

hgurung said:


> hi all,
> i have 65 points and applied for both 189 and 190 ss NSW for accounting occupation in early jan 2016 . However, I already get invitation from regional 489 visa which will expire next week. i m bit confuse, What should i do wait for invitation or apply 489. Furthermore, If I apply for 489 visa does it effect my 189 and 190 visa status or i will not get any invitation. Any suggestion!


Hello when did you submit 489 eoi? And what are your points for that? Thanks!


----------



## acars

favour28 said:


> .
> 
> 
> I updated to 75points as an external auditor on the 9th as well but didn't get an invite today.Im wondering why?


189 visa for external auditor category has reached its ceiling. All the 1000 invites allocated got exhausted in first two months of the start of year.


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> Why still the date is 30/08 on 3rd February round?


That's what i am wondering. The cut off date is so misleading. And they couldn't care less about their mistakes.


----------



## RIDA

Don't worry 70 pointers you all will get invite in the next round 

Just wondering why they haven't fix the typo yet IF it's a typo


----------



## makapaka

Donnyy said:


> I have raised a complain and suggestion to DIBP in regards of this issue. I hope they fix the error (if it is an error, finger crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Otherwise, we will see in 12 days (next invitation) or less (when they update the page for 3/2/16 invitation)


Hi Donny
Have you seen the doe for accountant on 3rd February round?
Can you please make another complain to fix it?
Skillselec fix their error for software engineer occupation, but not for accountant, why?


----------



## makapaka

RIDA said:


> Don't worry 70 pointers you all will get invite in the next round
> 
> Just wondering why they haven't fix the typo yet IF it's a typo[/QUOTE
> Rida
> I am also wondering this.
> Can anyone clear this please?


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> Hi Donny
> Have you seen the doe for accountant on 3rd February round?
> Can you please make another complain to fix it?
> Skillselec fix their error for software engineer occupation, but not for accountant, why?


Did they make the same mistake for other occupations? The cutoff date? Wow!


----------



## Attentionseeker

RIDA said:


> Don't worry 70 pointers you all will get invite in the next round
> 
> Just wondering why they haven't fix the typo yet IF it's a typo


There are no ifs and buts. On this forum alone, there are atleast 3 people from August who didn't get an invite.


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry 70 pointers you all will get invite in the next round
> 
> Just wondering why they haven't fix the typo yet IF it's a typo
> 
> 
> 
> There are no ifs and buts. On this forum alone, there are atleast 3 people from August who didn't get an invite.
Click to expand...

Yes they made mistakes for another pro-rata occupation, but later they fixed it.
There was one person in another forum who claimed that he did not receive invitation, although his doe was in the doe the skill select mentioned.
However he later confirmed that he has received invitation, it is his agent who didn't inform him.


----------



## serg.zador

Attentionseeker said:


> There are no ifs and buts. On this forum alone, there are atleast 3 people from August who didn't get an invite.



Are you confident they didn't edit EOI since then? Or something else could be wrong. I saw several cases when problems were caused by agents. I don't think this is a DIBP's mistake. 


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

serg.zador said:


> Are you confident they didn't edit EOI since then? Or something else could be wrong. I saw several cases when problems were caused by agents. I don't think this is a DIBP's mistake.
> 
> 
> Serg


Only if these 3 people have the same agent 😆

Do you know anybody from August who got invitation? I couldn't find anyone on all the forums I follow.


----------



## sm8764

DIBP have updated the DOE to 3​ August 2015 4:35 PM for 65 points, yes it was a typo

Lets see how much 65 pointers will be invited on 17th Feb. Good Luck to all. 

Also it depends on how much 70 pointers are there ... thoughts ???


----------



## makapaka

sm8764 said:


> DIBP have updated the DOE to 3​ August 2015 4:35 PM for 65 points, yes it was a typo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see how much 65 pointers will be invited on 17th Feb. Good Luck to all.
> 
> Also it depends on how much 70 pointers are there ... thoughts ???


Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

Now it makes sense. Now the question is how many invitations they will send in next round. If they send another 250, around 1000 invitations will be left. Hopefully in the next round, they will clear more than a month backlog.


----------



## Attentionseeker

These 3 members have DOE of August. Lets see if they get an invite in next round.

sm8764 (DOE: August 17th)
Grewal_1 (DOE: August 21st)
matelaszlo.vigh (DOE: August 21st)

Anybody who applied in August or September with 65 points, please post here i will update the list. Thanks.


----------



## sm8764

Can anybody advise the validity of Australian police check ?
Also the validity of assessment for Accountants.


----------



## Ash144

sm8764 said:


> Can anybody advise the validity of Australian police check ?
> Also the validity of assessment for Accountants.


For police check its one year and for assessment its 2 years.


----------



## satvar

sm8764 said:


> DIBP have updated the DOE to 3​ August 2015 4:35 PM for 65 points, yes it was a typo
> 
> Lets see how much 65 pointers will be invited on 17th Feb. Good Luck to all.
> 
> Also it depends on how much 70 pointers are there ... thoughts ???


So, that means there were 200+ 65pointers in queue for just one month time (02 Jul 15 to 03 Aug 15)?


----------



## Mujju

My EOI date is 4/8/2015 what are my chances in next round any suggestion?


----------



## Attentionseeker

satvar said:


> So, that means there were 200+ 65pointers in queue for just one month time (02 Jul 15 to 03 Aug 15)?


Around 175 i would say from the last round. Seems like around 50-75 people with 70 points apply each round.


----------



## sm8764

satvar said:


> So, that means there were 200+ 65pointers in queue for just one month time (02 Jul 15 to 03 Aug 15)?


I dont think so, there must be a lot 70 or 70 the remaining were 65. Well this is good question how many ppl were having 65 points and will be in august. The next round will make it more clear. 
How many accountants were invited on 3rd feb ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Mujju said:


> My EOI date is 4/8/2015 what are my chances in next round any suggestion?


Thank you. Here is the updated list. You will definitely get an invite in next round.

Mujju (DOE: August 4th)
sm8764 (DOE: August 17th)
Grewal_1 (DOE: August 21st)
matelaszlo.vigh (DOE: August 21st)


----------



## Attentionseeker

sm8764 said:


> I dont think so, there must be a lot 70 or 70 the remaining were 65. Well this is good question how many ppl were having 65 points and will be in august. The next round will make it more clear.
> How many accountants were invited on 3rd feb ?


250 accountants were invited on Feb 3rd.


----------



## satvar

Attentionseeker said:


> Around 175 i would say from the last round. Seems like around 50-75 people with 70 points apply each round.


Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189


----------



## Attentionseeker

satvar said:


> Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189


Try to get to 70 points if you can. That will make things much simpler.


----------



## genpmel

Assessment is 3 years not 2. 2 is when you apply for TR.


----------



## genpmel

Ash144 said:


> For police check its one year and for assessment its 2 years.


its 3 yrs for PR and 2 for TR


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> satvar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get to 70 points if you can. That will make things much simpler.
Click to expand...

Hi Attentionseeker 

You always advice others to increase their points.
But how?
All persons are not able to secure 20 in English test.


----------



## Kamal1811

Guys 
Do u think July had more accountants with 65 points as compared to that sept will have , as July is when most of the accountancy students graduate in Australia ???


----------



## Ausstar

makapaka said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satvar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get to 70 points if you can. That will make things much simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> You always advice others to increase their points.
> But how?
> All persons are not able to secure 20 in English test.
Click to expand...

Lol 
By the way how much you got Attentionseeker??


----------



## Crazy student

Ausstar said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satvar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get to 70 points if you can. That will make things much simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> You always advice others to increase their points.
> But how?
> All persons are not able to secure 20 in English test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> By the way how much you got Attentionseeker??
Click to expand...

He got superior english 20 point for pte score. Whatever you say but he is encouraging all to increase point. May be he worked hard for it and achieve the success and wants other to do same. But he is ruthless and trying to get 70 now thats for sure


----------



## Ausstar

Crazy student said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> satvar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I don't think I will have chance to be invited before Jun''16. EoI submitted on 25 Jan 2016 with 65 points for 189
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get to 70 points if you can. That will make things much simpler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> You always advice others to increase their points.
> But how?
> All persons are not able to secure 20 in English test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol
> By the way how much you got Attentionseeker??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got superior english 20 point for pte score. Whatever you say but he is encouraging all to increase point. May be he worked hard for it and achieve the success and wants other to do same. But he is ruthless and trying to get 70 now thats for sure
Click to expand...

Ohh you sound aggressive man

By the way how did ya know? from his posts?
he is correct though But not possible for everyone


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> You always advice others to increase their points.
> But how?
> All persons are not able to secure 20 in English test.


I have seen people with mediocre English getting 79+. They had the determination though. You can get extra points with NAATI or professional year. Scoring a 65 means nothing. NSW is only inviting those people who have 70 points. Last month they invited 513 people and hardly any accountant with 65 points got invited. 65 pointers who applied in July-Sep are lucky as their timing was good. So, the best bet for you is to increase your points. Of course unless things change for the best and you get a state sponsorship.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ausstar said:


> Ohh you sound aggressive man
> 
> By the way how did ya know? from his posts?
> he is correct though But not possible for everyone


There is no hope for 60 pointers. Sad but true.


----------



## makapaka

hi Attentionseeker 
My temporary graduate visa is going to expire very soon, meaning no more opportunities for doing professional year. Secondly, I already claimed points for NAATI. The only option to augment my score to 70 is nothing but PTE 79+ in each, which is nearly impossible by me.
Can you help anyway to score 79+?


----------



## satvar

makapaka said:


> hi Attentionseeker
> My temporary graduate visa is going to expire very soon, meaning no more opportunities for doing professional year. Secondly, I already claimed points for NAATI. The only option to augment my score to 70 is nothing but PTE 79+ in each, which is nearly impossible by me.
> Can you help anyway to score 79+?[ /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi Makapaka - Have you completed NAATI test and claiming 5 points? How long does it take? I saw their website it looks like preparation is 6 -12 weeks and test result would be 10 weeks. So mostly it will take 5 to 6 months?


----------



## RIDA

stop fights


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh you sound aggressive man
> 
> By the way how did ya know? from his posts?
> he is correct though But not possible for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hope for 60 pointers. Sad but true.
Click to expand...

Hahahaha you boiled up dude what happened 
Yeah 60 points lol 
At least I have faith 

Sorry if you got hurt BUT how did you get 79+ tell us


----------



## Ausstar

RIDA said:


> stop fights


Just fun not fights


----------



## makapaka

Hi Satvar
After registration, it will take at least 4 weeks to sit for the test. You may get ur result between 8 to 10 weeks after the test.


----------



## satvar

makapaka said:


> Hi Satvar
> After registration, it will take at least 4 weeks to sit for the test. You may get ur result between 8 to 10 weeks after the test.


Thanks mate. So to get 5 points I can appear for translator exam with one direction ( that is from other language to English)? And AFAIK the fees will be 1200AUD approx right


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Attentionseeker said:


> I have seen people with mediocre English getting 79+. They had the determination though. You can get extra points with NAATI or professional year. Scoring a 65 means nothing. NSW is only inviting those people who have 70 points. Last month they invited 513 people and hardly any accountant with 65 points got invited. 65 pointers who applied in July-Sep are lucky as their timing was good. So, the best bet for you is to increase your points. Of course unless things change for the best and you get a state sponsorship.


I have 70 points for nsw and my doe is 9/12/15 no invitation from nsw yet


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Attentionseeker said:


> I have seen people with mediocre English getting 79+. They had the determination though. You can get extra points with NAATI or professional year. Scoring a 65 means nothing. NSW is only inviting those people who have 70 points. Last month they invited 513 people and hardly any accountant with 65 points got invited. 65 pointers who applied in July-Sep are lucky as their timing was good. So, the best bet for you is to increase your points. Of course unless things change for the best and you get a state sponsorship.


I have 70 points for nsw and my doe is 9/12/15 no invitation from nsw yet. Superior English


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh you sound aggressive man
> 
> By the way how did ya know? from his posts?
> he is correct though But not possible for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hope for 60 pointers. Sad but true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahahaha you boiled up dude what happened
> Yeah 60 points lol
> At least I have faith
> 
> Sorry if you got hurt BUT how did you get 79+ tell us
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha...so funny...


----------



## Auzman

Such a rude person in this forum who hate badly 60 pointers... Hahahaha.. So funny..


----------



## serg.zador

satvar said:


> So, that means there were 200+ 65pointers in queue for just one month time (02 Jul 15 to 03 Aug 15)?



I estimate around 100-130 70 pointers a month, and consequently 50-65 a round. So 185-200 of 65ers a month. But we don't know for sure. The submission number may have risen from month to month. 


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

kubbiebrownie said:


> I have 70 points for nsw and my doe is 9/12/15 no invitation from nsw yet. Superior English


Do you have 70+5 points?


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> Do you have 70+5 points?


I reckon he means 65+5. He would've gotten a 189 invite by now if he were 70.


----------



## Attentionseeker

azerty said:


> I reckon he means 65+5. He would've gotten a 189 invite by now if he were 70.


I know. Only if NSW was so gracious 😝


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Attentionseeker said:


> Do you have 70+5 points?


I have 65 + 5 points


----------



## Horus_88

makapaka said:


> hi Attentionseeker
> My temporary graduate visa is going to expire very soon, meaning no more opportunities for doing professional year. Secondly, I already claimed points for NAATI. The only option to augment my score to 70 is nothing but PTE 79+ in each, which is nearly impossible by me.
> Can you help anyway to score 79+?


Just curious , how come you managed to pass NAATI and can't get 79+ in PTE  ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

successcre8or said:


> Just curious , how come you managed to pass NAATI and can't get 79+ in PTE  ?


In NAATI, the command over your native language plays an important role.


----------



## Attentionseeker

satvar said:


> Thanks mate. So to get 5 points I can appear for translator exam with one direction ( that is from other language to English)? And AFAIK the fees will be 1200AUD approx right


Yoi can get a date in 4 weeks time (the earliest date available to you). You will get the result in 8-10 weeks. However, it could be a week or two early. Nothing is set in stone. So it's a 3-4 month time you spend on it. But it's quite hard let me tell you that. I have heard their marking is quite strict and you need to put in a lot of effort. Your spend 1200 which includes two practice tests which are not that helpful. There is no other practice material. You prepare on your own.


----------



## Attentionseeker

You've to be in Australia to give paraprofessional level exam for most languages. If you are not in Australia, you have to appear in professional exams which are even more tough.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys, just curious is there any state other than NSW that is offering 190visa sponsorship to accountants with 0 points for experience and superior english.


----------



## Ferrets

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, just curious is there any state other than NSW that is offering 190visa sponsorship to accountants with 0 points for experience and superior english.


I have had an EOI for NSW under 221112 since 1/12/15, with 75 points and superior English.

No invite, and it looks like they have slowed right down on invitations since October. 

It was actually quicker for me to get a 189 with 70 points with the same submission date, got my invite on 22/1/16, submitted application on same date and got direct grant on 12/2/16.

That reminds me to withdraw the 190, will do that now, but still no sign of invite from NSW!


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ferrets said:


> I have had an EOI for NSW under 221112 since 1/12/15, with 75 points and superior English.
> 
> No invite, and it looks like they have slowed right down on invitations since October.
> 
> It was actually quicker for me to get a 189 with 70 points with the same submission date, got my invite on 22/1/16, submitted application on same date and got direct grant on 12/2/16.
> 
> That reminds me to withdraw the 190, will do that now, but still no sign of invite from NSW!


Just curious. Why do you have your 190 EOI still up there when you've got your grant already? I am pretty sure they know you've already got the grant.


----------



## satvar

Ferrets said:


> I have had an EOI for NSW under 221112 since 1/12/15, with 75 points and superior English.
> 
> No invite, and it looks like they have slowed right down on invitations since October.
> 
> It was actually quicker for me to get a 189 with 70 points with the same submission date, got my invite on 22/1/16, submitted application on same date and got direct grant on 12/2/16.
> 
> That reminds me to withdraw the 190, will do that now, but still no sign of invite from NSW!


That's really quick to receive grant by 20 days. I know there are lot of info on what we should submit upon receiving invitation, however it would be great if you list out the documents that you uploaded to get direct grant.
Thanks!


----------



## Proaustralian15

DIBP updated the results. Typo corrected. For Accountants “Visa date of effect” is now 3 August.


----------



## Mujju

Where can you see the updates of immigration?


----------



## Ferrets

Attentionseeker said:


> Just curious. Why do you have your 190 EOI still up there when you've got your grant already? I am pretty sure they know you've already got the grant.


To be honest my focus has been on uploading all information for the 189 invitation. 

With s I had two separate EOIs I do not think that DIBP links them.

Either way the 190 has now.been withdrawn.


----------



## louisk21

Hi everyone,

I am in the same pool with 60 pointer, please go to the link below and fill up your detail, then we can keep track with immi system. The info on this website reflects 70% correct about current process.

myimmitracker dot com


----------



## Proaustralian15

Results of invitation round 3 February 2016 is available here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/3-february-2016-round-results


----------



## Subby.jhula

louisk21 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the same pool with 60 pointer, please go to the link below and fill up your detail, then we can keep track with immi system. The info on this website reflects 70% correct about current process.
> 
> myimmitracker dot com


Hi,I am also a 60 pointer .i have added myself in immitracker.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Proaustralian15 said:


> Results of invitation round 3 February 2016 is available here https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/3-february-2016-round-results


The website was updated ages ago. Only a month long back log was cleared which was rather disappointing.


----------



## phz

Does any one know why the next round of invitation, also the last invitation round for the month of February is the 17th? I know last round was the 3rd but I thought that was only a once-off


----------



## Attentionseeker

These 4 people should get an invite tomorrow. Please make sure you guys post here in case you get an invite.

Mujju (DOE: August 4th)
sm8764 (DOE: August 17th)
Grewal_1 (DOE: August 21st)
matelaszlo.vigh (DOE: August 21st)


----------



## Grewal_1

For sure, I will let everyone know about the update, hope for the best !


----------



## makapaka

It seems to me all of them will be invited.
However, I hope if skillselect clear at least two months back log in this round!!! 
Please update if anyone, eoi in September receives invite.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I would be surprised if they send another 250 invitations in next round. If they clear a month long backlog with 125 invites, i would say it is a positive news.


----------



## Kamal1811

Attentionseeker said:


> I would be surprised if they send another 250 invitations in next round. If they clear a month long backlog with 125 invites, i would say it is a positive news.



Hard to see clearing a months backlog with just 125 invites mate, but even with 170 invites and a month's backlog cleared, should be considered a real progress!!
Good luck to all who are waiting!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## manthan29

Any accountants who recently moved or planning on moving to Sydney?


----------



## Mujju

For sure I will hopefully we all get it!!


----------



## Mujju

Guys will the round be tonight after 12am or tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Mujju said:


> Guys will the round be tonight after 12am or tomorrow afternoon?


If they send it after midnight I'm staying awake


----------



## makapaka

It is at midnight.


----------



## Mujju

I will be awake as well


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Hi guys, 

There are a couple of rumours going around that Accounting will be completely removed from the SOL in 2016/17. The occupation has been flagged for several years but always ends up coming out on top. Any thoughts on that at all? 

A brief introduction about me :-

189 EOI submitted - 10/02/2016 - 65 points - Accounting General
Visa expires - November 2016

Also, If the occupation does survive next year, i would need to extend my visa after November. Anyone has any input as to what visa i should apply for ?


----------



## zavialu

Hi,

My 2 cents will be that accounting has been flagged for some time now but it does not get removed. Every year since I've been in Australia I have heard that Accounting will get removed. It depends but from what I can see from the trend it should continue, or that's what I hope. There were a couple of links posted a few pages back about CPA Australia recommending DIAC that Accounting to be kept so that's a positive at least. 
There is no harm in being realistic but being optimistic doesn't harm either and if anything use that motivation to get a higher score in IELTS/PTE but yeah staying positive is the key.
As for your visa option one of my friend was in the same situation and he applied for a diploma of business, which he got visa granted for. You can also apply for Masters as well in accounting or even just Masters in business so yeah you have choices.
Wish you best of luck for your invite and hopefully you receive it before you visa ends.
Thanks
Zawar


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Thank you Zawar,

I don't think i will be able to get anymore points as I have scored PTE 79+ in all components. I do not have 70 points yet due to my age being 23. I will be turning 25 in March 2017. 

Now the only options i have would be to get an additional 5 points by either trying to get accounting employment for 6 months (as I already have 6 months of experience) or try and extend my visa somehow till March 2017. However, none of this will count if Accounting will be removed from the SOL next year. Also, I have already done my Masters and I have heard that due to this, it would be difficult for me to get a diploma visa.

For now, I guess I just have to keep my hopes up in receiving an invitation for 189 or 190 NSW as soon as possible. 



Accountant General
189 - 65 points - EOI 10/02/2016
190 - 70 points - EOI 10/02/2016

Age - 25 points
Bachelors - 15 points
Study in Australia - 5 points
PTE - 20 points


----------



## Crazy student

itsfootballnotsoccer said:


> Thank you Zawar,
> 
> I don't think i will be able to get anymore points as I have scored PTE 79+ in all components. I do not have 70 points yet due to my age being 23. I will be turning 25 in March 2017.
> 
> Now the only options i have would be to get an additional 5 points by either trying to get accounting employment for 6 months (as I already have 6 months of experience) or try and extend my visa somehow till March 2017. However, none of this will count if Accounting will be removed from the SOL next year. Also, I have already done my Masters and I have heard that due to this, it would be difficult for me to get a diploma visa.
> 
> For now, I guess I just have to keep my hopes up in receiving an invitation for 189 or 190 NSW as soon as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant General
> 189 - 65 points - EOI 10/02/2016
> 190 - 70 points - EOI 10/02/2016
> 
> Age - 25 points
> Bachelors - 15 points
> Study in Australia - 5 points
> PTE - 20 points


You can get 5 points for professional year.


----------



## Mujju

Wish you all including me for tonight's round hope hope hope we get it!!!!!??


----------



## Sujan1234

Hi guys, first of all good luck to everyone for the coming invitation round. I was a silent reader of this thread from ages when I put my EOI on 02/07/2015 with 55+5 points. I updated my EOI on 29/01/2016 with 65 points and proficient english. I can understand that the chances of being invited is very less but still there is some hope. Hope everyone will get the invitation. Best of luck.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Is there anyone out there with the EOI date of September? Please let us know tomorrow if you get an invite.


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Crazy student said:


> You can get 5 points for professional year.


I have thought about that but it would take a minimum of 10 months for me to complete the professional year and by the time i finish it and submit a new EOI, my visa would have expired. So in my opinion, I would be better off by just trying to extend my visa till March 2017, and then submit an EOI with 70 points. 

Please correct me if I am wrong.

Thanks


----------



## Grewal_1

Anyone got invitation ?


----------



## Donnyy

itsfootballnotsoccer said:


> I have thought about that but it would take a minimum of 10 months for me to complete the professional year and by the time i finish it and submit a new EOI, my visa would have expired. So in my opinion, I would be better off by just trying to extend my visa till March 2017, and then submit an EOI with 70 points.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Thanks


what about 5 points from NAATI?


----------



## Donnyy

Grewal_1 said:


> Anyone got invitation ?


nope..have you?


----------



## sm8764

Grewal_1 said:


> Anyone got invitation ?


Finally Invited !!!!!
Doe 17th aug 2015 accountant 65 points


----------



## satvar

sm8764 said:


> Finally Invited !!!!!
> Doe 17th aug 2015 accountant 65 points


Wow.... great mate!!!! hearty wishes for your... lets see any one getting invitation for Sep EoI


----------



## serg.zador

Donnyy said:


> nope..have you?


Hi, I assume 65 points?

What is your DOE?


----------



## Grewal_1

I have received my invitation guys best of luck for all the ones who are waiting


----------



## Grewal_1

21/08/2015 65 points for 189 subclass general accountant invitation received


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Grewal_1 said:


> I have received my invitation guys best of luck for all the ones who are waiting


Congrats Grewal...guys I have 65 points too doe is 9/12/15....when can I expect an invite?


----------



## satvar

Grewal_1 said:


> 21/08/2015 65 points for 189 subclass general accountant invitation received


Congrats Grewal


----------



## Grewal_1

kubbiebrownie said:


> Grewal_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have received my invitation guys best of luck for all the ones who are waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Grewal...guys I have 65 points too doe is 9/12/15....when can I expect an invite?
Click to expand...

Lets wait for the data release, after that we will be able to assume the scenario


----------



## Grewal_1

Thanks guys for the wishes, I was waiting since I have applied with 60 points in April but gained 5 points for age meanwhile, I wish all of you will get through and guys please work hard to beat all the odds.


----------



## Attentionseeker

So we have definitely crossed August 21st mark with this round. We need more people who got invitation? Anybody in September?


----------



## Auzman

Congratulations grewal


----------



## Auzman

Congratulations whoever invited this round.. One humble request please withdraw your 190 so that others will have at least chances in State sponsorship.. Thanks


----------



## satvar

Any idea how many invitation they have issued in this round for 2211?


----------



## Attentionseeker

You have to wait for website to update to see how many invites were sent. Interesting that nobody applied in September on this forum.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> You have to wait for website to update to see how many invites were sent. Interesting that nobody applied in September on this forum.


My friend got invitation，he applied on 13th aug


----------



## matelaszlo.vigh

Received my invitation finally! So happy.

Doe 21/8

Good luck everyone else hope they will clear at least a month again.


----------



## Ausstar

Congrats people 
Best of luck for the further process 

?


----------



## Sujan1234

Congrats everyone who got this time. Best of luck for your further visa process. Is there anyone with 65 oct DOE?


----------



## RIDA

Congratulations guys 
Does Anyone know what's the cut off any rough idea?


----------



## Crazy student

RIDA said:


> Congratulations guys
> Does Anyone know what's the cut off any rough idea?


I think it should be around mid sept but till now 21 august confirm. I think people will update after few hours hopefully when their agent will contact them.


----------



## Mujju

Got invitation EOI 4/8/15!!


----------



## RIDA

Mujju said:


> Got invitation EOI 4/8/15!!


Congrats


----------



## RIDA

Crazy student said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations guys
> Does Anyone know what's the cut off any rough idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should be around mid sept but till now 21 august confirm. I think people will update after few hours hopefully when their agent will contact them.
Click to expand...

I hope it's Mid of Sep


----------



## Attentionseeker

I remember there was one member with September DOE. Not many members here with September or October DOE so it will be quite hard to make any judgement.


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys I have lodged the visa today
now what's the next procedure...do I have to wait for DIBP to contact me or what do I have to do in the mean time?
Please suggest


----------



## serg.zador

It looks like there was a flash mob to submit EOI on 21/08 


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

All of 4 people expected to get an invite were invited. Atleast that's a good start. We will have to wait for website update to have a better idea.


----------



## RIDA

Are they clearing in the backlog of 70 pointers in every round along with 65 pointers because it seems like there is no 70 pointer left?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Obviously. No idea how you are assuming that they are inviting 65 pointers and not 70 pointers. 70 pointers always get to be invited first.


----------



## riyansydney

Rida. Do you have any close idea that how many people is waiting since September2015with an EOI 65? And is there any chance that the cutoff will touch mid October by next round.


----------



## Donnyy

serg.zador said:


> Hi, I assume 65 points?
> 
> What is your DOE?



invited, 11/8/15, 65 points..i checked the wrong email address! :frusty:


----------



## Crazy student

Just had talk with agent he said he have one client with 11 sept got invited ,65 point general accounting. Hope people will come forward to confirm. Try with your agent guys we can move forward cut off date ourself talking with agent


----------



## Mujju

Hi guys I have lodged the visa today now what's the next procedure...do I have to wait for DIBP to contact me or what do I have to do in the mean time? Please help


----------



## fionaraul

*invitation*



Crazy student said:


> Just had talk with agent he said he have one client with 11 sept got invited ,65 point general accounting. Hope people will come forward to confirm. Try with your agent guys we can move forward cut off date ourself talking with agent




already confirmed with agent, they have student with 65 DOE 19, 20, 22 Sep have been invited. possible cut of is around 22 Sep. 

in this case, we have no idea how many they invited and how would they send invitation in the future. they might sent more than 250 in this round. if this trend continues, ceiling will be met around April.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Even if with 250 invites, they cleared 1.5 months of backlog if your agents are correct.


----------



## Crazy student

Attentionseeker said:


> Even if with 250 invites, they cleared 1.5 months of backlog if your agents are correct.


May be cut off reach to October we dont have anyone yet confirming sept eoi and have not received invitation. If it reach October i think its quite good cleaning 2 months. But nothing sure as yet.


----------



## Kasia89

Guys, any predictions when next round could be? In 2 or 3 weeks you reckon?


----------



## fionaraul

yeah, but if they keep doing that, 65 pointer with doe after jan and 70 pointer with doe after april need to wait until next financial year.

according to 3 feb report, we estimate there were 190-200 65 pointer per month, and they cleared 15days of 70 and 50days of 65. seems like they sent much more than 250. 

but if they only sent 250 and cleared 1.5 month backlog, that would be a good news for us.

lets wait for the report.


----------



## fionaraul

Crazy student said:


> May be cut off reach to October we dont have anyone yet confirming sept eoi and have not received invitation. If it reach October i think its quite good cleaning 2 months. But nothing sure as yet.



my agent has student submit on 30 sep with 65, not get invited, 22rd sep is the most possible date.


----------



## RIDA

riyansydney said:


> Rida. Do you have any close idea that how many people is waiting since September2015with an EOI 65? And is there any chance that the cutoff will touch mid October by next round.


Well I stick to my words as I said before there are not many 65 pointers and I am sure they all will be getting invites soon DIBP don't wanna keep the 70 pointers in the que and as soon as the back log cruise up there will be less 65 pointers


----------



## Attentionseeker

fionaraul said:


> yeah, but if they keep doing that, 65 pointer with doe after jan and 70 pointer with doe after april need to wait until next financial year.
> 
> according to 3 feb report, we estimate there were 190-200 65 pointer per month, and they cleared 15days of 70 and 50days of 65. seems like they sent much more than 250.
> 
> but if they only sent 250 and cleared 1.5 month backlog, that would be a good news for us.
> 
> lets wait for the report.


The question is why would they send more than 250 invites knowing that only 1250 invites are left? I would be very surprised if they have invited more than 250 people. Plus, i genuinely believe there are not many 65 pointers in the month of September and October. There are quite alot in December and January. Having said that, they could not clear 1.5 month of backlog with less than 250 invites.


----------



## riyansydney

has anyone invited from September with 65. Please confirm.


----------



## satvar

riyansydney said:


> has anyone invited from September with 65. Please confirm.


It has been confirmed above that people with 22nd Sep with 65 points are invited


----------



## riyansydney

satvar said:


> It has been confirmed above that people with 22nd Sep with 65 points are invited


TO ME THIS INFO IS NOT RELIABLE. UNLESS THE APPLICANT CONFIRM BY THEMSELVES. NOT THROUGH BY SOMEONE


----------



## ivetka233

how many 60 points owners are in a queue from july 2015?


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

*65 points*

Hi,

My IELTS Score is L9, R8, W7, S7 (Overall 8)
CPA Assessment cleared on 29th Jan'16.
EOI Submitetd on 2nd Feb'16 with 65 points.
EOI Submitetd on 2nd Feb'16 with NSW 65+5 points.

Points break up:
Age - 30
IELTS - 10
Education - 15
Work Experience 5 years - 10

Total 65 points

Can someone guide me on the timelines or what best I can do to increase my points to 70?


----------



## fionaraul

riyansydney said:


> TO ME THIS INFO IS NOT RELIABLE. UNLESS THE APPLICANT CONFIRM BY THEMSELVES. NOT THROUGH BY SOMEONE


lets see in next report


----------



## Ausstar

ivetka233 said:


> how many 60 points owners are in a queue from july 2015?


Proud to announce that I am one of them or might be not in the next couple of days lol


----------



## rave75

*Help!*

YEAH i got invite with 65 point, I applied in August 2015. But my agent told me there could be a problem with my 1-year work experience that I included, they said the work experience only counted after you got your formal qualification?? I finished my master of accounting in July 2015 but I've work in accounting area since 2013. I did bachelor in applied finance and i took accounting units as my electives (I've taken 7 out of 8 core subjects for skill assessment in management accountant). The 1 core subject that I haven't done is accounting system but I worked almost a year as an accounts clerk so pretty much I know about accounting system already. 

So technically I did qualified as an accountant for skill assessment purposes back in 2011 before I got my job in accounting area, albeit no formal qualification in accounting.

So my question is, should I act on the invitation knowing that there is a chance that the case officer will reject my 1-year experience? It doesn't say in gov website that the experience has to be after receiving the qualification though, it only say the experience has to be closely related to nominated occupation (which it is in management accounting area) and the experience has to be maximum 10-year prior..

HELP!


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Ausstar said:


> Proud to announce that I am one of them or might be not in the next couple of days lol


count me in too


----------



## serg.zador

Attentionseeker said:


> The question is why would they send more than 250 invites knowing that only 1250 invites are left? I would be very surprised if they have invited more than 250 people. Plus, i genuinely believe there are not many 65 pointers in the month of September and October. There are quite alot in December and January. Having said that, they could not clear 1.5 month of backlog with less than 250 invites.



I also think this would be illogical to invite more than 250. However, this is not impossible because programming specialities will reach ceilings within 2-3 rounds if the trend for them doesn't change. So they might have had not enough candidates to fill 1600. But I believe this is very unlikely. 


Serg


----------



## Sunita_p

KEIRA CCC said:


> count me in too


me too waiting since july 2015 with 60 points.


----------



## genpmel

KEIRA CCC said:


> count me in too


same here. applied in May but was stupid enough to wait until Aug to put through 190. regret it everyday


----------



## Attentionseeker

rave75 said:


> YEAH i got invite with 65 point, I applied in August 2015. But my agent told me there could be a problem with my 1-year work experience that I included, they said the work experience only counted after you got your formal qualification?? I finished my master of accounting in July 2015 but I've work in accounting area since 2013. I did bachelor in applied finance and i took accounting units as my electives (I've taken 7 out of 8 core subjects for skill assessment in management accountant). The 1 core subject that I haven't done is accounting system but I worked almost a year as an accounts clerk so pretty much I know about accounting system already.
> 
> So technically I did qualified as an accountant for skill assessment purposes back in 2011 before I got my job in accounting area, albeit no formal qualification in accounting.
> 
> So my question is, should I act on the invitation knowing that there is a chance that the case officer will reject my 1-year experience? It doesn't say in gov website that the experience has to be after receiving the qualification though, it only say the experience has to be closely related to nominated occupation (which it is in management accounting area) and the experience has to be maximum 10-year prior..
> 
> HELP!


Did you get your experience assessed by CPA or ICAA?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Quite interesting there is no 65 pointer here with EOI date of September or October.


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> TO ME THIS INFO IS NOT RELIABLE. UNLESS THE APPLICANT CONFIRM BY THEMSELVES. NOT THROUGH BY SOMEONE


What's your EOI date?


----------



## Motlove

satvar said:


> It has been confirmed above that people with 22nd Sep with 65 points are invited


It seems like it is 22nd August instead of Sept


----------



## Motlove

My DOE is 31/1/2016 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190. U guys reckon I will be invited eventually?


----------



## Motlove

*Confirm please*



fionaraul said:


> already confirmed with agent, they have student with 65 DOE 19, 20, 22 Sep have been invited. possible cut of is around 22 Sep.
> 
> in this case, we have no idea how many they invited and how would they send invitation in the future. they might sent more than 250 in this round. if this trend continues, ceiling will be met around April.



Can you please contact your agent and confirm it one more time, because everyone here feel so worried about it. It would be so greate if it can clear 1.5 month backlog with 250 invitations last round.


----------



## blackrider89

Motlove said:


> My DOE is 31/1/2016 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190. U guys reckon I will be invited eventually?


Not before 30/06/2016 most likely.


----------



## louisk21

rave75 said:


> YEAH i got invite with 65 point, I applied in August 2015. But my agent told me there could be a problem with my 1-year work experience that I included, they said the work experience only counted after you got your formal qualification?? I finished my master of accounting in July 2015 but I've work in accounting area since 2013. I did bachelor in applied finance and i took accounting units as my electives (I've taken 7 out of 8 core subjects for skill assessment in management accountant). The 1 core subject that I haven't done is accounting system but I worked almost a year as an accounts clerk so pretty much I know about accounting system already.
> 
> So technically I did qualified as an accountant for skill assessment purposes back in 2011 before I got my job in accounting area, albeit no formal qualification in accounting.
> 
> So my question is, should I act on the invitation knowing that there is a chance that the case officer will reject my 1-year experience? It doesn't say in gov website that the experience has to be after receiving the qualification though, it only say the experience has to be closely related to nominated occupation (which it is in management accounting area) and the experience has to be maximum 10-year prior..
> 
> HELP!


Hi there,
In order to obtain working experience, you must have your Skilled employment assessment ready. I cited requirements for Skilled employment assessment from CPA : 
"Skilled employment assessment
CPA Australia’s assessment of your work history can be used to claim points for skilled employment. This is an optional component to the general skills assessment. 

Criteria
+ Work experience or employment claims will only be considered if you receive (or have previously received) a positive skills assessment under your nominated occupation by CPA Australia.

CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
+assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for 
+undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
+paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week

Thanks and regards,
LK


----------



## Attentionseeker

Motlove said:


> Can you please contact your agent and confirm it one more time, because everyone here feel so worried about it. It would be so greate if it can clear 1.5 month backlog with 250 invitations last round.


And the agent will say the same thing again. We do not have much confirmation from anyone except agents of 2 members here. It's hard to confirm as there is no one on this forum with September EOI.


----------



## sandeep3004

Hi Esteemed forum members,

Can someone please advise if they have submitted a statutory declaration for claiming work exp.

If so, can some please share the format at the earliest or point me to the right direction.

Really appreciate any help

Many Thanks


----------



## riyansydney

13 Oct 2015. If they really cleared the backlog till 22nd sep 2015then i am in the chance of getting invitation first round in march. Also my ielts is experiencing at 23 rd march. I already booked for my ielts 20th feb. I only need 6 in each band in order to keep my score in 65. But wondering if i change my ielts exam details in eoi is it going to effect my eoi date effect with the same 65 score. HELP ME PLEASE.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO ME THIS INFO IS NOT RELIABLE. UNLESS THE APPLICANT CONFIRM BY THEMSELVES. NOT THROUGH BY SOMEONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your EOI date?
Click to expand...

13 oct 2015.


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO ME THIS INFO IS NOT RELIABLE. UNLESS THE APPLICANT CONFIRM BY THEMSELVES. NOT THROUGH BY SOMEONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your EOI date?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 oct 2015 eoi 65
Click to expand...


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> 13 Oct 2015. If they really cleared the backlog till 22nd sep 2015then i am in the chance of getting invitation first round in march. Also my ielts is experiencing at 23 rd march. I already booked for my ielts 20th feb. I only need 6 in each band in order to keep my score in 65. But wondering if i change my ielts exam details in eoi is it going to effect my eoi date effect with the same 65 score. HELP ME PLEASE.


You get no points with 6 band in IELTS. It doesn't effect your score anyhow. What's the breakdown of your points?


----------



## phz

I've personally talked to people with September eoi who has just got their invitation and are currently applying for 189 

Date of effects were 17th September and 21st September 

So here's your confirmation. 

I personally think there are not that many 65pts in august and September. 

Because my agent has a list of average 10-15 clients each month with 65 pts, but only has 3 in august and 6 in September. 

And yes, they are all invited except the one with 29th September DOE. Confirmed with pictures of their skill select accounts.


----------



## phz

I've personally talked to people with September eoi just got invited, and are now applying for 189. I know this because I've been shown pictures of their skills select account with an apply now button appeared and DOE clearly stated. I'm not too sure why people are so skeptical about this... 

What would someone gain by claiming that they've got invited when they haven't? When official report comes out it would be very clear if they were lying...especially for an agent, this is a very stupid thing to lie about in my opinion.


----------



## satvar

phz said:


> I've personally talked to people with September eoi who has just got their invitation and are currently applying for 189
> 
> Date of effects were 17th September and 21st September
> 
> So here's your confirmation.
> 
> I personally think there are not that many 65pts in august and September.
> 
> Because my agent has a list of average 10-15 clients each month with 65 pts, but only has 3 in august and 6 in September.
> 
> And yes, they are all invited except the one with 29th September DOE. Confirmed with pictures of their skill select accounts.


Great! Thanks for checking that...


----------



## phz

Great! Thanks for checking that...[/QUOTE]

No problem!


----------



## riyansydney

attentionseeker said:


> you get no points with 6 band in ielts. It doesn't effect your score anyhow. What's the breakdown of your points?


age: 30
education: 15
australian study: 5
naati: 5
australian work exp: 5
professional year: 5
ielts: 0

189: 65 doe 13/10/2015
190 : 70 doe 13/10/2015

same eoi for both 189,190, 489

but currently holding 489 visa application just to be in at the safe side from different eoi.

Have ielts gt test at 20 th feb.


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> age: 30
> education: 15
> australian study: 5
> naati: 5
> australian work exp: 5
> professional year: 5
> ielts: 0
> 
> 189: 65 doe 13/10/2015
> 190 : 70 doe 13/10/2015
> 
> same eoi for both 189,190, 489
> 
> but currently holding 489 visa application just to be in at the safe side from different eoi.
> 
> Have ielts gt test at 20 th feb.


Alright then you should get an invite in next round.


----------



## riyansydney

There is no trust issue. What we are trying to achieve how reliable this information is and we can prepare accordingly. Even DIAB also make mistakes in the typo.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am just waiting for DIBP to make another error when they update their website. &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Ferrets

riyansydney said:


> age: 30
> education: 15
> australian study: 5
> naati: 5
> australian work exp: 5
> professional year: 5
> ielts: 0
> 
> 189: 65 doe 13/10/2015
> 190 : 70 doe 13/10/2015
> 
> same eoi for both 189,190, 489
> 
> but currently holding 489 visa application just to be in at the safe side from different eoi.
> 
> Have ielts gt test at 20 th feb.


Do you not need to have IELTS at 7.0 to get a positive skills assessment as an accountant?


----------



## riyansydney

Ferrets said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> age: 30
> education: 15
> australian study: 5
> naati: 5
> australian work exp: 5
> professional year: 5
> ielts: 0
> 
> 189: 65 doe 13/10/2015
> 190 : 70 doe 13/10/2015
> 
> same eoi for both 189,190, 489
> 
> but currently holding 489 visa application just to be in at the safe side from different eoi.
> 
> Have ielts gt test at 20 th feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not need to have IELTS at 7.0 to get a positive skills assessment as an accountant?
Click to expand...

I already done my skills assessment From CPA. I have professional year completed


----------



## Ferrets

riyansydney said:


> I already done my skills assessment From CPA. I have professional year completed


Cool, wasn't an option for me so needed ielts


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> I
> 
> I personally think there are not that many 65pts in august and September.
> 
> Because my agent has a list of average 10-15 clients each month with 65 pts, but only has 3 in august and 6 in September.
> 
> And yes, they are all invited except the one with 29th September DOE. Confirmed with pictures of their skill select accounts.


I am also assuming there aren't many in the months of Oct and Nov either. Whereas in Dec and Jan there will be quite a lot of them. I really hope this trend continues so I won't have to wait for 190. 😝


----------



## rave75

louisk21 said:


> Hi there,
> In order to obtain working experience, you must have your Skilled employment assessment ready. I cited requirements for Skilled employment assessment from CPA :
> "Skilled employment assessment
> CPA Australia’s assessment of your work history can be used to claim points for skilled employment. This is an optional component to the general skills assessment.
> 
> Criteria
> + Work experience or employment claims will only be considered if you receive (or have previously received) a positive skills assessment under your nominated occupation by CPA Australia.
> 
> CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
> +assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
> +undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
> +paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> LK


Hi LK,

I only did a general assessment with CA before I applied my EOI. If I do another assessment (do I have to do it with CA as well or CPA is okay?), the date of assessment is after I submitted my EOI, would that be okay?

Also you mentioned: "undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia"

I got my Bachelor in Applied Finance (assessed by Vetasses not CPA/CA) although I did take 7 out of 8 mandatory courses for accountant assessment in my degree. Since my degree is not assessed by accounting body, would CPA/CA accept my work experiences?


Thanks a lot for your help. Appreciate it. =)


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

I think accountant have got good chances to get 190 with 60+5. As now 65 pointers will be applying 189 and no 70pointer exists in general accountants.
I applied 3rd dec 190 with 70 points and 189 with 65 points. I personally think now there are grater chances to get 189 as well.


----------



## makapaka

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I think accountant have got good chances to get 190 with 60+5. As now 65 pointers will be applying 189 and no 70pointer exists in general accountants.
> I applied 3rd dec 190 with 70 points and 189 with 65 points. I personally think now there are grater chances to get 189 as well.


what is your opinion for the people who applied in early February with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190?


----------



## riyansydney

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

65 pointers in this list from september hasn't update their status.


----------



## Attentionseeker

rave75 said:


> Hi LK,
> 
> I only did a general assessment with CA before I applied my EOI. If I do another assessment (do I have to do it with CA as well or CPA is okay?), the date of assessment is after I submitted my EOI, would that be okay?
> 
> Also you mentioned: "undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia"
> 
> I got my Bachelor in Applied Finance (assessed by Vetasses not CPA/CA) although I did take 7 out of 8 mandatory courses for accountant assessment in my degree. Since my degree is not assessed by accounting body, would CPA/CA accept my work experiences?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help. Appreciate it. =)


This assessment is for your degree and will get you 15 points for education. You should have assessed your work experience as well to claim these points. I think you will get a rejection in case you apply for visa.


----------



## rave75

Attentionseeker said:


> This assessment is for your degree and will get you 15 points for education. You should have assessed your work experience as well to claim these points. I think you will get a rejection in case you apply for visa.


If I got my work experience assessment done now and got at least a year experience approved by CA, then when I apply for the visa, there shouldn't be any problem right?


----------



## louisk21

rave75 said:


> If I got my work experience assessment done now and got at least a year experience approved by CA, then when I apply for the visa, there shouldn't be any problem right?


Hi there,

so as long as you have a skilled employment assessment assessed by ICAA or CPA / CA , you would be safe.


----------



## rave75

louisk21 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> so as long as you have a skilled employment assessment assessed by ICAA or CPA / CA , you would be safe.


Although the date of skilled employment assessment (for the 5 points work experience) approved is after my EOI application date?

My agent told me since the skill employment assessment is like an add-on to my original skilled migration assessment that I got approved before I submitted my EOI, there shouldn't be a problem. But I want to have a second opinion. Thanks for your help.


----------



## phz

Yes. My point is when someone says they got invited, or their clients got invited, they got invited... There's no confusion when they have the apply button appear next to their eoi. It's not a typo. 

Last round when official report first said it cleared until 30th August, my agent had clients with 2nd August eoi got invited, but 4th August didn't. So it was clearly a typo by the department. 

For me, it is a fact that this invitation round has cleared backlog till 22nd of September, so I don't know where the confusion is.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> I personally think there are not that many 65pts in august and September.
> 
> Because my agent has a list of average 10-15 clients each month with 65 pts, but only has 3 in august and 6 in September.
> 
> And yes, they are all invited except the one with 29th September DOE. Confirmed with pictures of their skill select accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also assuming there aren't many in the months of Oct and Nov either. Whereas in Dec and Jan there will be quite a lot of them. I really hope this trend continues so I won't have to wait for 190. 😝
Click to expand...

Same boat here. 

But I'm not too sure about October and November... I think these months will have more 65pts than August and September, but will definitely not as many as December and January. 

If you look at the trend of 70pts, November, December and had almost 125/month, where earlier month average was about 80-100/month, with august being the lowest. I expect the number of 65pts will follow this trend... But that being said, this is pretty much a guessing game, because any number of things could happen ... Maybe we will see a surge in the number of eoi submitted in November, as people try their best to gain extra points... Like I did..


----------



## riyansydney

phz said:


> Yes. My point is when someone says they got invited, or their clients got invited, they got invited... There's no confusion when they have the apply button appear next to their eoi. It's not a typo.
> 
> Last round when official report first said it cleared until 30th August, my agent had clients with 2nd August eoi got invited, but 4th August didn't. So it was clearly a typo by the department.
> 
> For me, it is a fact that this invitation round has cleared backlog till 22nd of September, so I don't know where the confusion is.


i wish more then anyone else in this forum that your word is true. because mine is 13 oct 2015 might get invitation next round.:juggle::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kamal1811

phz said:


> I've personally talked to people with September eoi just got invited, and are now applying for 189. I know this because I've been shown pictures of their skills select account with an apply now button appeared and DOE clearly stated. I'm not too sure why people are so skeptical about this...
> 
> What would someone gain by claiming that they've got invited when they haven't? When official report comes out it would be very clear if they were lying...especially for an agent, this is a very stupid thing to lie about in my opinion.


Can you please attach a snapshot of their accounts who got invited in September 21 if thats possible. that will clear all the doubts and dilemmas.


----------



## phz

riyansydney said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My point is when someone says they got invited, or their clients got invited, they got invited... There's no confusion when they have the apply button appear next to their eoi. It's not a typo.
> 
> Last round when official report first said it cleared until 30th August, my agent had clients with 2nd August eoi got invited, but 4th August didn't. So it was clearly a typo by the department.
> 
> For me, it is a fact that this invitation round has cleared backlog till 22nd of September, so I don't know where the confusion is.
> 
> 
> 
> i wish more then anyone else in this forum that your word is true. because mine is 13 oct 2015 might get invitation next round.
Click to expand...

 If we don't go back to when only 25-45 invitation issued each round, I think you definitely will. You can relax now.


----------



## phz

Kamal1811 said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally talked to people with September eoi just got invited, and are now applying for 189. I know this because I've been shown pictures of their skills select account with an apply now button appeared and DOE clearly stated. I'm not too sure why people are so skeptical about this...
> 
> What would someone gain by claiming that they've got invited when they haven't? When official report comes out it would be very clear if they were lying...especially for an agent, this is a very stupid thing to lie about in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please attach a snapshot of their accounts who got invited in September 21 if thats possible. that will clear all the doubts and dilemmas.
Click to expand...

I don't think sharing people's private eoi page snapshot in public forum is a good idea.... Especially when it's not mine to share... 

If you don't believe me you're welcome to wait for the official report. It's not too far away anyway. 

Again, I personally am very surprised people are skeptical about this... It's not something to lie about or be confused about...


----------



## Auzman

phz said:


> Kamal1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally talked to people with September eoi just got invited, and are now applying for 189. I know this because I've been shown pictures of their skills select account with an apply now button appeared and DOE clearly stated. I'm not too sure why people are so skeptical about this...
> 
> What would someone gain by claiming that they've got invited when they haven't? When official report comes out it would be very clear if they were lying...especially for an agent, this is a very stupid thing to lie about in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please attach a snapshot of their accounts who got invited in September 21 if thats possible. that will clear all the doubts and dilemmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think sharing people's private eoi page snapshot in public forum is a good idea.... Especially when it's not mine to share...
> 
> If you don't believe me you're welcome to wait for the official report. It's not too far away anyway.
> 
> Again, I personally am very surprised people are skeptical about this... It's not something to lie about or be confused about...
Click to expand...

Hi mate your information really helps. Don't worry if somebody don't believe you. I saw few people always pessimist in this thread and seems like they love to think negatively...


----------



## phz

I'm putting up a excel list from varies sources of 65 pts'eoi doe, to see if there's a patten that can show a trend of the number of 65pts still in the queue each month. 

Because the source of the data varies largely, so I consider it a random selection. 

So far I have almost 100 people in my list. If you are able to contribute to my list or know where to get data from please let me know. 

I excluded 8 people with September DOE and has reported being invited. 

So far there are 3 people still in September, 14 in October, 25 in November, 28 in December, 13 in January, and 10 in February. 

This trend indicates that November and December have the highest number of 65pts. If the number of invitation issued remain the same, we may see the next few rounds slowing down. 

However, this does not indicate how many 65pts are still in the queue, only a general trend. I need more data from past months to be able to estimate. Never the less, it is a good indication and more accurate than guessing. 

Once the official report comes out it we will have a clearer picture. So far I am still skeptical as to how many people have been invited in 17/02 round. It would be ideal if it was still 250, but many factors let me to believe more than 250 were invited.

The best news we can expect now, in my opinion, is that only 250 invitations were issued in 17/02 round. 

You don't have to believe what I said about the cut off date. But sooner or later it'll become a fact when the official report comes out. So for the skeptical minds please wait for the official report. 

Those who think I might have a point and can help me with this list you're more than welcome to discuss. 

I am only posting this for the purpose of sharing and discussing. As you can probably see, I have plenty of time on my hand at the moment.....


----------



## phz

Auzman said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamal1811 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've personally talked to people with September eoi just got invited, and are now applying for 189. I know this because I've been shown pictures of their skills select account with an apply now button appeared and DOE clearly stated. I'm not too sure why people are so skeptical about this...
> 
> What would someone gain by claiming that they've got invited when they haven't? When official report comes out it would be very clear if they were lying...especially for an agent, this is a very stupid thing to lie about in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please attach a snapshot of their accounts who got invited in September 21 if thats possible. that will clear all the doubts and dilemmas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think sharing people's private eoi page snapshot in public forum is a good idea.... Especially when it's not mine to share...
> 
> If you don't believe me you're welcome to wait for the official report. It's not too far away anyway.
> 
> Again, I personally am very surprised people are skeptical about this... It's not something to lie about or be confused about...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate your information really helps. Don't worry if somebody don't believe you. I saw few people always pessimist in this thread and seems like they love to think negatively...
Click to expand...

Thank you! I am very glad to see my information could help other people.


----------



## azerty

I kind of like to mention that people hadn't felt the need to get higher points before the September round (20 invites), which can be part of the reason why the august to september invites are able to move fairly quickly.

That, plus a number of people from that group leaving to take up 190s, get more points.


----------



## Puggy123

Hi, I had submitted my EOI, 60 points on the 11th of Feb (last week). I understand it will take a while for them to send out invitation for 60 ppts applicants, I am just wondering what is the possibility of getting an invitation before mid August 2016? Does anyone have a clue? :confused2:


----------



## Attentionseeker

Puggy123 said:


> Hi, I had submitted my EOI, 60 points on the 11th of Feb (last week). I understand it will take a while for them to send out invitation for 60 ppts applicants, I am just wondering what is the possibility of getting an invitation before mid August 2016? Does anyone have a clue? :confused2:


As per current trends, there is zero possibility for 60 pointers to get an invite.


----------



## genpmel

Puggy123 said:


> Hi, I had submitted my EOI, 60 points on the 11th of Feb (last week). I understand it will take a while for them to send out invitation for 60 ppts applicants, I am just wondering what is the possibility of getting an invitation before mid August 2016? Does anyone have a clue? :confused2:



There are people with 60 waiting since April 2015 and we are all wondering the same thing. If your estimate is August 2016 it again depends on factors such as - The quota set for Accountants for 2016 by immigration and if they will still keep Accountants in the list at all. Personally I feel chances of getting 190 are higher than 189 towards the end of May or June 2016 for the one's who have 60 points and applied in April - July 2015.I request people who have been invited for 189 to withdraw 190 so people like us stand a chance.


----------



## phz

azerty said:


> I kind of like to mention that people hadn't felt the need to get higher points before the September round (20 invites), which can be part of the reason why the august to september invites are able to move fairly quickly.
> 
> That, plus a number of people from that group leaving to take up 190s, get more points.


Yes. 190 to is a good point... When I was collecting data, I noticed in average, 3 ppl /months choose to with 190 instead. 

I also considered how people gain extra points to see if it's possible for number of 65pts to increase dramatically. 

So far, English language points create a margin of 10 points, which may have resulted a high number of 70pts. Those who had 55 pts before getting 20 pts in English would have to try anyway regardless of the change in policy. Those who haven't got 10 points for English, is unlikely to get their skills accessed, unless they've planned a year ahead and went for professional year. So in a larger scale, English language points only affect the difference in the number of 70pts. 

Natti is another common way to get 5 extra points. Which means after each round of Natti test and Natti course, there would be a slight increase of numbers in 65 pts. Natti courses typically run for half a year so those graduated from these courses and pasts their tests and will be eligible for five extra points around November, December. So Natti has definitely affected the number of 65pts, but only in November and December. 

Professional year, work experience, partner skills are other ways to get 5 points, but they all require long-term planning and dedication. I personally think they're unlikely to result an significant increasing in 65 pts. 

Age, Australian qualification, two years study requirement.. Likewise, are not going to cause dramatic increase in numbers. 

So, I think, although change in policy have indeed made people work hard for extra points, but because the limited ways avail for people to gain five extra points in a short period of time, the number of 65 pts is unlikely to stray too far from past numbers. I guess an increase of 25% to 30% might be expected. What I am sure is it won't be something ridiculous like double the number.


----------



## phz

Puggy123 said:


> Hi, I had submitted my EOI, 60 points on the 11th of Feb (last week). I understand it will take a while for them to send out invitation for 60 ppts applicants, I am just wondering what is the possibility of getting an invitation before mid August 2016? Does anyone have a clue?


there's almost 10 months if not more of a backlog for 60pts.. With only 1200 quota left this financial year. So 190 is definitely a better option.


----------



## cink

phz said:


> I'm putting up a excel list from varies sources of 65 pts'eoi doe, to see if there's a patten that can show a trend of the number of 65pts still in the queue each month.
> 
> Because the source of the data varies largely, so I consider it a random selection.
> 
> So far I have almost 100 people in my list. If you are able to contribute to my list or know where to get data from please let me know.
> 
> I excluded 8 people with September DOE and has reported being invited.
> 
> So far there are 3 people still in September, 14 in October, 25 in November, 28 in December, 13 in January, and 10 in February.
> 
> This trend indicates that November and December have the highest number of 65pts. If the number of invitation issued remain the same, we may see the next few rounds slowing down.
> 
> However, this does not indicate how many 65pts are still in the queue, only a general trend. I need more data from past months to be able to estimate. Never the less, it is a good indication and more accurate than guessing.
> 
> Once the official report comes out it we will have a clearer picture. So far I am still skeptical as to how many people have been invited in 17/02 round. It would be ideal if it was still 250, but many factors let me to believe more than 250 were invited.
> 
> The best news we can expect now, in my opinion, is that only 250 invitations were issued in 17/02 round.
> 
> You don't have to believe what I said about the cut off date. But sooner or later it'll become a fact when the official report comes out. So for the skeptical minds please wait for the official report.
> 
> Those who think I might have a point and can help me with this list you're more than welcome to discuss.
> 
> I am only posting this for the purpose of sharing and discussing. As you can probably see, I have plenty of time on my hand at the moment.....


many may have got invite from nsw 190 visa for whom doe is august to october. this may not be case of november and december. i think nsw not yet invited 65 pointers with doe in december.


----------



## phz

genpmel said:


> Puggy123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I had submitted my EOI, 60 points on the 11th of Feb (last week). I understand it will take a while for them to send out invitation for 60 ppts applicants, I am just wondering what is the possibility of getting an invitation before mid August 2016? Does anyone have a clue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with 60 waiting since April 2015 and we are all wondering the same thing. If your estimate is August 2016 it again depends on factors such as - The quota set for Accountants for 2016 by immigration and if they will still keep Accountants in the list at all. Personally I feel chances of getting 190 are higher than 189 towards the end of May or June 2016 for the one's who have 60 points and applied in April - July 2015.I request people who have been invited for 189 to withdraw 190 so people like us stand a chance.
Click to expand...

If you get invited for 189 and apply, 190 eoi will be automatically suspended


----------



## phz

cink said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting up a excel list from varies sources of 65 pts'eoi doe, to see if there's a patten that can show a trend of the number of 65pts still in the queue each month.
> 
> Because the source of the data varies largely, so I consider it a random selection.
> 
> So far I have almost 100 people in my list. If you are able to contribute to my list or know where to get data from please let me know.
> 
> I excluded 8 people with September DOE and has reported being invited.
> 
> So far there are 3 people still in September, 14 in October, 25 in November, 28 in December, 13 in January, and 10 in February.
> 
> This trend indicates that November and December have the highest number of 65pts. If the number of invitation issued remain the same, we may see the next few rounds slowing down.
> 
> However, this does not indicate how many 65pts are still in the queue, only a general trend. I need more data from past months to be able to estimate. Never the less, it is a good indication and more accurate than guessing.
> 
> Once the official report comes out it we will have a clearer picture. So far I am still skeptical as to how many people have been invited in 17/02 round. It would be ideal if it was still 250, but many factors let me to believe more than 250 were invited.
> 
> The best news we can expect now, in my opinion, is that only 250 invitations were issued in 17/02 round.
> 
> You don't have to believe what I said about the cut off date. But sooner or later it'll become a fact when the official report comes out. So for the skeptical minds please wait for the official report.
> 
> Those who think I might have a point and can help me with this list you're more than welcome to discuss.
> 
> I am only posting this for the purpose of sharing and discussing. As you can probably see, I have plenty of time on my hand at the moment.....
> 
> 
> 
> many may have got invite from nsw 190 visa for whom doe is august to october. this may not be case of november and december. i think nsw not yet invited 65 pointers with doe in december.
Click to expand...

On my list I have, in average, 3 190 invites each month, and I have exclude them but noted. In September only one person went for 190.The latest 190 invite appeared late November, and in. November three people went for 190.


----------



## genpmel

phz said:


> If you get invited for 189 and apply, 190 eoi will be automatically suspended


Not really, some people have separate EoIs ,If they have chosen multiple options in the same EoI then you are right. If they have different EoI's for 189 and 190 they have to manually withdraw it.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Quite a few 65 pointers were invited by NSW in November.


----------



## phz

genpmel said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you get invited for 189 and apply, 190 eoi will be automatically suspended
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, some people have separate EoIs ,If they have chosen multiple options in the same EoI then you are right. If they have different EoI's for 189 and 190 they have to manually withdraw it.
Click to expand...

When I lodged mine the only way to apply for 190 was to have a separate eoi... There were no options anywhere when I lodged 189 to have 190 included with 189... Isn't this the case for everyone?


----------



## genpmel

Attentionseeker said:


> Quite a few 65 pointers were invited by NSW in November.


Do you mean 60 plus 5 with SS? any data to support this please? Also what month?


----------



## Attentionseeker

genpmel said:


> Do you mean 60 plus 5 with SS? any data to support this please? Also what month?


No. I mean 65+5 pointers.


----------



## genpmel

phz said:


> When I lodged mine the only way to apply for 190 was to have a separate eoi... There were no options anywhere when I lodged 189 to have 190 included with 189... Isn't this the case for everyone?



From what I rem, when I applied for 189, there were other options like 190 and 489 etc..one had to use a tick mark to indicate that they are interested. If this is the case and you get invited I reckon other boxes that you ticked will be suspended. Its not the case with two separate EoI;s . This is based on what I remember..was ten months ago... please correct me if I am wrong guys


----------



## phz

genpmel said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I lodged mine the only way to apply for 190 was to have a separate eoi... There were no options anywhere when I lodged 189 to have 190 included with 189... Isn't this the case for everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I rem, when I applied for 189, there were other options like 190 and 489 etc..one had to use a tick mark to indicate that they are interested. If this is the case and you get invited I reckon other boxes that you ticked will be suspended. Its not the case with two separate EoI;s . This is based on what I remember..was ten months ago... please correct me if I am wrong guys
Click to expand...

I didn't see it when I lodged mine, January this year... I thought I heard there's a box I could tick to indicate if I was interested , so I looked for it from the beginning... Definitely no. So after my eoi was lodged for 189, I had to go create a separate one for 190... 

However, when I go to view my eoi, it gives me one pdf file, with my points breakdown of 189 and 190 on the same table, to indicate that they are integral parts of my eoi.


----------



## genpmel

phz said:


> I didn't see it when I lodged mine, January this year... I thought I heard there's a box I could tick to indicate if I was interested , so I looked for it from the beginning... Definitely no. So after my eoi was lodged for 189, I had to go create a separate one for 190...
> 
> However, when I go to view my eoi, it gives me one pdf file, with my points breakdown of 189 and 190 on the same table, to indicate that they are integral parts of my eoi.


Once you submit it I reckon you can't these options to come up, its a pdf unless u edit it.
I called an immi lawyer two months after I put through my 189 and I wanted to edit mine and wanted to include 190, the lawyer suggested me not to edit mine and include 190 as he feared I might go down in the queue hence I chose to create a new one for 190. I hope someone throws some light on this. 
I hope u are right as u mentioned 190 will be suspended once people get 189 even if they are sep EoIs... I still doubt this though.


----------



## Attentionseeker

When I created my EOI, I ticked both 189 and 190. So the DoE of both 189 and 190 is same.


----------



## phz

Nevertheless, 190 invitation for 65+5 pts has pushed through to late November. It's a much shorter backlog than 189. There'll still chance with 190 even after 189 occupation celling being met this financial year.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> When I created my EOI, I ticked both 189 and 190. So the DoE of both 189 and 190 is same.


I looked for that option from the beginning to the end when I was lodging eoi for my 189... Maybe I've missed it.

When I realised the option never came up, I went back to edit 189 eoi which was already lodged. Doing so created a separate eoi...


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> Nevertheless, 190 invitation for 65+5 pts has pushed through to late November. It's a much shorter backlog than 189. There'll still chance with 190 even after occupation celling being met this financial year.


Here is my theory. NSW is waiting for occupational ceiling to be filled. Once it's filled in April or May, they will start inviting 70+5 pointers who will apply in May and June. In the meantime, they are already inviting 70+5 pointers who go for state sponsorship.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, 190 invitation for 65+5 pts has pushed through to late November. It's a much shorter backlog than 189. There'll still chance with 190 even after occupation celling being met this financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my theory. NSW is waiting for occupational ceiling to be filled. Once it's filled in April or May, they will start inviting 70+5 pointers who will apply in May and June. In the meantime, they are already inviting 70+5 pointers who go for state sponsorship.
Click to expand...

I guess for those living outside of nsw or those intend to move out of nsw, 189 is definitely more attractive than 190.


----------



## genpmel

Attentionseeker said:


> When I created my EOI, I ticked both 189 and 190. So the DoE of both 189 and 190 is same.


yup, I saw those options too.


----------



## genpmel

Attentionseeker said:


> Here is my theory. NSW is waiting for occupational ceiling to be filled. Once it's filled in April or May, they will start inviting 70+5 pointers who will apply in May and June. In the meantime, they are already inviting 70+5 pointers who go for state sponsorship.


I never thought of it the way you did. Quite a scary thought for 60 pointers


----------



## Crazy student

phz said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, 190 invitation for 65+5 pts has pushed through to late November. It's a much shorter backlog than 189. There'll still chance with 190 even after occupation celling being met this financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my theory. NSW is waiting for occupational ceiling to be filled. Once it's filled in April or May, they will start inviting 70+5 pointers who will apply in May and June. In the meantime, they are already inviting 70+5 pointers who go for state sponsorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess for those living outside of nsw or those intend to move out of nsw, 189 is definitely more attractive than 190.
Click to expand...

I think if you share link to your list of 65 pointer we can analyze more. I remember two members got 190 from October by their username.


----------



## phz

Crazy student said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, 190 invitation for 65+5 pts has pushed through to late November. It's a much shorter backlog than 189. There'll still chance with 190 even after occupation celling being met this financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my theory. NSW is waiting for occupational ceiling to be filled. Once it's filled in April or May, they will start inviting 70+5 pointers who will apply in May and June. In the meantime, they are already inviting 70+5 pointers who go for state sponsorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess for those living outside of nsw or those intend to move out of nsw, 189 is definitely more attractive than 190.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if you share link to your list of 65 pointer we can analyze more. I remember two members got 190 from October by their username.
Click to expand...

I am considering it 

The only thing is I don't have the permission from these people to share the detail of their information publicly... The data I have come from varies sources. I'll see if I can find a way to share it without breach their privacy.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> I am considering it
> 
> The only thing is I don't have the permission from these people to share the detail of their information publicly... The data I have come from varies sources. I'll see if I can find a way to share it without breach their privacy.


But currently NSW is inviting those who got 65+5 with each or work experience and not inviting those who got same points like 65+5 with 7each and PY.
I applied 3rd dec，still waiting.


----------



## phz

I've heard that there's no strict pattern with nsw 190. However they do seem to favour people with good English language skills and work experience over things like professional year.


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> I've heard that there's no strict pattern with nsw 190. However they do seem to favour people with good English language skills and work experience over things like professional year.


So who is the last 65+5 pointer in your list who got invited by NSW? Can you tell us when was he invited and what was his DOE?

I have observed that there was only one 65 pointer on this forum who got invitation in last 2 months.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> So who is the last 65+5 pointer in your list who got invited by NSW? Can you tell us when was he invited and what was his DOE?
> 
> I have observed that there was only one 65 pointer on this forum who got invitation in last 2 months.


I confirmed this from lawyer that the applications who got 65+5 and got 8each are getting 190 invitation in 4 weeks where as i have got same number but i did PY+7 each ielts and im waiting from last 3 months.
Its bit strange what exactly NSW is doing.


----------



## phz

65+5 pts DOE 23/Nov, invited 11th Feb. 

Unfortunately I don't have this person's points breakdown.


----------



## phz

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who is the last 65+5 pointer in your list who got invited by NSW? Can you tell us when was he invited and what was his DOE?
> 
> I have observed that there was only one 65 pointer on this forum who got invitation in last 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed this from lawyer that the applications who got 65+5 and got 8each are getting 190 invitation in 4 weeks where as i have got same number but i did PY+7 each ielts and im waiting from last 3 months.
> Its bit strange what exactly NSW is doing.
Click to expand...

Same as what I've heard, 65pts with proficient /superior English as well as work experience will receive priority in nsw 190


----------



## khart

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I confirmed this from lawyer that the applications who got 65+5 and got 8each are getting 190 invitation in 4 weeks where as i have got same number but i did PY+7 each ielts and im waiting from last 3 months.
> Its bit strange what exactly NSW is doing.


As someone who has 8.5 in IELTS and 65+5 points i can say this isn't true. 
I lodged a 190 application in early December and still haven't got invited. Thus- I have waited longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## Attentionseeker

there are others as well who have been waiting for more than a month time so it can not be true.


----------



## Motlove

Attentionseeker said:


> there are others as well who have been waiting for more than a month time so it can not be true.


I think there are more than one factor the nsw would use to consider sponsorship. Besides what you guys have mentioned that can even be how long have you stayed in Australia. Or as listed on the EOI what is your age. NSW might prefer younger people. Or for those you took high school in NSW might have a higher chance. Because all these information are all asked when u submit EOI. And of course with the same point, who are currently employed in any accounting position would also be preferable.

All best luck guys


----------



## blackrider89

khart said:


> As someone who has 8.5 in IELTS and 65+5 points i can say this isn't true.
> I lodged a 190 application in early December and still haven't got invited. Thus- I have waited longer than 4 weeks.


I second that. One of my clients with 65+5 and 90 in PTE hasn't got invited. Lodged in late December. On the other hand, one got invitation and visa subsequently; he lodged in October though.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I just do not see many 65 pointer accountants posting here that they got NSW invitations. It gives us a hint that they are not sending out much invitations. If the September 22nd was the cut off for last round, i say the best shot for those in Dec and January is 189.


----------



## SunnyBoy

NSW are currently inviting the Accountants with ;
1. Minimum 70 points without state sponsorship 5 points ;
2. Plus Ielts minimum 8 bands in each or 79 in Pte ;
3. Priority to the Ppl with Work experience in case of a large number of 70+5 points applications (Not many at the moment though).


----------



## stamang

SunnyBoy said:


> NSW are currently inviting the Accountants with ;
> 1. Minimum 70 points without state sponsorship 5 points ;
> 2. Plus Ielts minimum 8 bands in each or 79 in Pte ;
> 3. Priority to the Ppl with Work experience in case of a large number of 70+5 points applications (Not many at the moment though).



Well, I have stayed away from this thread for a very long time but here is my two cents:

1. I got invited by NSW for an EOI dated October 12th. Now, whether anyone has not received anything since then would be a different story but until then NSW was inviting accountants with 65 points. I submitted under General Accountant with scores of 90 in all bands except for reading (82). Breakdown: Age-30, English- 20, Education-15. This will give you guys an indication that it could merely be either luck or random invites from NSW. Please understand that NSW sends random invitations. You would like to assume that people with more points would be given priority. However, 189 is exactly why they have two sets of invitations. 189 is primarily there to send people invites with higher points. So, unless you are applying with a 55,60 etc, you could get an invite. Also, there is no predicting dates or days with these folks. You could get it any day. I got mine after a month of submitting EOI. 


2. I have been reading a lot of debates about how people were discouraging 60 pointers. Anyone that is telling you that you do not have good odds of being invited with a 60 is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. Just because immigration is clearing backlogs from September in this round with 65 points does not mean that you should start hoping to get invitation at 60. Please understand that the backlog for 60 is March of 2015. There is an entire year of people that are waiting to be invited. Therefore, you need to do what you can to get your points up. With February's invitation gone, we have about 4 more months left before the current year is filled. Everyday there are people that lodge their applications with 60 and 65. 70 pointers might have been cleared; but even so, they will still take take to clear 65. By now, they are already 5 months behind. Make a guess, about 250 invitations a month and you would close the quota for this year. So honestly, unless anyone gets an invite with NSW, I do not see one person that will be invited with 60 point. NOTE: NSW invited >500 people in January and we have not read of many with 65 that got invitation. Now, considering this present scenario, it is hard for anyone to guess that 60 or a 55 gets an invitation from NSW. They don't have to invite you, mind you! Yes, with 65's starting to be cleared now, there is a hope that 60s might sneak in from NSW's list.


3. EMPLOYMENT AFTER PR: I am not here to discourage you but this is what you all need to understand. While everyone wants to migrate abroad, Australia currently does not seem to be a good hunting place for accountants. The market is way too small and people that are already in are set for life. They hire people as Casuals- meaning you will be on call. So, getting your way up from there to a Full-time job will take at least a year. Now, I do not have a PR and I have been denied jobs from Banks and other jobs that are adamant about me having a PR. Nevertheless, its actually a very difficult market to penetrate. 

This is it guys. I am not here to start a debate or to brainwash you from not applying. Be sure to apply, but please do your relevant research before just commenting and making predictions about what DIBP is going to do. No one know what they will do, everything in here is a guess. With no offence, a lot of people in here seem to have good experiences but lack communication skills. I am not saying that you need to have perfect English to write a thread, but, this will be a big issue when you will actually be job hunting. 

I KNOW I SOUND RUDE, I JUST SPEAK MY MIND AND WHAT THE REALITY IS LIKE. PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE APPLYING.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Very well said especially with regards to 60 pointers. I have been attacked every now and then for saying it. And I hope with all 90s i get an invite by next month too


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Very well said especially with regards to 60 pointers. I have been attacked every now and then for saying it. And I hope with all 90s i get an invite by next month too


Mate you been attacked cuz you were not only rude
You were trying to be smart A** people with 60 points know they have no chance for 189 but atleast they have a little chance for 190 
So what's wrong in staying positive and tell em to hold on wait and see instead of saying no hope or no chance 
People here are smarter than you and me bro they know each n everything **** there is no harm to give them a hope 
I am a 60 pointer I know tomorrow I will be 70 by the grace of God but I won't be ignoring 60 pointers 
Cheer up bud I hope you won't mind 
good luck


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wouldn't misguide people and give them false hopes. Sorry not gonna happen! Improve your points. Wait should not be even an option.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> I wouldn't misguide people and give them false hopes. Sorry not gonna happen! Improve your points. Wait should not be even an option.


I think you didn't get my point mate 
And Lol it was not about MISGUIDING people dude you misunderstood 

Anyways I am here and will be encouraging 60 pointers till I get my invite 

To 60 pointers 
Stay positive don't lose your hope you all know what to do pray for each other


----------



## SunnyBoy

stamang said:


> Well, I have stayed away from this thread for a very long time but here is my two cents:
> 
> 1. I got invited by NSW for an EOI dated October 12th. Now, whether anyone has not received anything since then would be a different story but until then NSW was inviting accountants with 65 points. I submitted under General Accountant with scores of 90 in all bands except for reading (82). Breakdown: Age-30, English- 20, Education-15. This will give you guys an indication that it could merely be either luck or random invites from NSW. Please understand that NSW sends random invitations. You would like to assume that people with more points would be given priority. However, 189 is exactly why they have two sets of invitations. 189 is primarily there to send people invites with higher points. So, unless you are applying with a 55,60 etc, you could get an invite. Also, there is no predicting dates or days with these folks. You could get it any day. I got mine after a month of submitting EOI.
> 
> 2. I have been reading a lot of debates about how people were discouraging 60 pointers. Anyone that is telling you that you do not have good odds of being invited with a 60 is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT. Just because immigration is clearing backlogs from September in this round with 65 points does not mean that you should start hoping to get invitation at 60. Please understand that the backlog for 60 is March of 2015. There is an entire year of people that are waiting to be invited. Therefore, you need to do what you can to get your points up. With February's invitation gone, we have about 4 more months left before the current year is filled. Everyday there are people that lodge their applications with 60 and 65. 70 pointers might have been cleared; but even so, they will still take take to clear 65. By now, they are already 5 months behind. Make a guess, about 250 invitations a month and you would close the quota for this year. So honestly, unless anyone gets an invite with NSW, I do not see one person that will be invited with 60 point. NOTE: NSW invited >500 people in January and we have not read of many with 65 that got invitation. Now, considering this present scenario, it is hard for anyone to guess that 60 or a 55 gets an invitation from NSW. They don't have to invite you, mind you! Yes, with 65's starting to be cleared now, there is a hope that 60s might sneak in from NSW's list.
> 
> 3. EMPLOYMENT AFTER PR: I am not here to discourage you but this is what you all need to understand. While everyone wants to migrate abroad, Australia currently does not seem to be a good hunting place for accountants. The market is way too small and people that are already in are set for life. They hire people as Casuals- meaning you will be on call. So, getting your way up from there to a Full-time job will take at least a year. Now, I do not have a PR and I have been denied jobs from Banks and other jobs that are adamant about me having a PR. Nevertheless, its actually a very difficult market to penetrate.
> 
> This is it guys. I am not here to start a debate or to brainwash you from not applying. Be sure to apply, but please do your relevant research before just commenting and making predictions about what DIBP is going to do. No one know what they will do, everything in here is a guess. With no offence, a lot of people in here seem to have good experiences but lack communication skills. I am not saying that you need to have perfect English to write a thread, but, this will be a big issue when you will actually be job hunting.
> 
> I KNOW I SOUND RUDE, I JUST SPEAK MY MIND AND WHAT THE REALITY IS LIKE. PLEASE DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE APPLYING.


Thats more detailed info. & true as well....I second that


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well said especially with regards to 60 pointers. I have been attacked every now and then for saying it. And I hope with all 90s i get an invite by next month too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate you been attacked cuz you were not only rude
> You were trying to be smart A** people with 60 points know they have no chance for 189 but atleast they have a little chance for 190
> So what's wrong in staying positive and tell em to hold on wait and see instead of saying no hope or no chance
> People here are smarter than you and me bro they know each n everything **** there is no harm to give them a hope
> I am a 60 pointer I know tomorrow I will be 70 by the grace of God but I won't be ignoring 60 pointers
> Cheer up bud I hope you won't mind
> good luck
Click to expand...

Well said mate.. Your legend mate.. Australians are polite and they like same attitude people.. Some people are rude and arrogant because of their extreme cultural background!!! But they have to understand they are planning to migrate Australia so they have to adopt politeness..good luck Ausstar, I know you will make it tomorrow and will get your invitation as well soon..at the end big big thanks for this post..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wait a minute. I think We have found one thing. Rida is another profile of Ausstar. They both used to second each other posts all the time. Haha this is funny 😝😝😝


----------



## Attentionseeker

RIDA said:


> I think you didn't get my point mate
> And Lol it was not about MISGUIDING people dude you misunderstood
> 
> Anyways I am here and will be encouraging 60 pointers till I get my invite
> 
> To 60 pointers
> Stay positive don't lose your hope you all know what to do pray for each other


Wrong profile mate 😝😝😝

Wow! I just can not believe how much time you have got on your hands.


----------



## Ausstar

I am using my partners account so don't need to be shocked 
Don't be surprised or cry like a babies 
Cuz she don't visit and I am using 
Is it wrong??


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you didn't get my point mate
> And Lol it was not about MISGUIDING people dude you misunderstood
> 
> Anyways I am here and will be encouraging 60 pointers till I get my invite
> 
> To 60 pointers
> Stay positive don't lose your hope you all know what to do pray for each other
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong profile mate 😝😝😝
> 
> Wow! I just can not believe how much time you have got on your hands.
Click to expand...

 
Its my partners account so don't need to be shocked Don't be surprised or cry like a baby
Cuz she does not visit it regularly
That's why Iogged 
Is it wrong??
Atleast I am not discourage anyone here neither she is doing 
And I am not gonna edit or delete the post bud it will stay there

Grow up


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ausstar said:


> I am using my partners account so don't need to be shocked
> Don't be surprised or cry like a babies
> Cuz she don't visit and I am using
> Is it wrong??


Are you saying you were behind all those 'expert' posts of RIDA?


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using my partners account so don't need to be shocked
> Don't be surprised or cry like a babies
> Cuz she don't visit and I am using
> Is it wrong??
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you were behind all those 'expert' posts of RIDA?
Click to expand...

Read the post you will know lol

There is a hell of difference between her and mine posts ?


----------



## SunnyBoy

Attentionseeker said:


> Are you saying you were behind all those 'expert' posts of RIDA?


Thats Funny and thumbs up for his skills....i reckon he is the only one who may claim Partner skill points without even having one.... ok sorry just kidding


----------



## Ausstar

SunnyBoy said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you were behind all those 'expert' posts of RIDA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats Funny and thumbs up for his skills....i reckon he is the only one who may claim Partner skill points without even having one.... ok sorry just kidding
Click to expand...

You meant to say you have one ??


----------



## AtifMalik

Do you think that holding CPA Australia can make the difference among the other lot in Job Market.


----------



## phz

Two of my agent also told me, from their experience, nsw invitation seem to be random. 

And one of their client under general accountant with doe 4th December, 70+5 pts, ielts 7,got invited last month. Others with same English language points but only 65+5 have not got invited.


----------



## Crazy student

phz said:


> Two of my agent also told me, from their experience, nsw invitation seem to be random.
> 
> And one of their client under general accountant with doe 4th December, 70+5 pts, ielts 7,got invited last month. Others with same English language points but only 65+5 have not got invited.


Any new development about your list ?


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you didn't get my point mate
> And Lol it was not about MISGUIDING people dude you misunderstood
> 
> Anyways I am here and will be encouraging 60 pointers till I get my invite
> 
> To 60 pointers
> Stay positive don't lose your hope you all know what to do pray for each other
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong profile mate 😝😝😝
> 
> Wow! I just can not believe how much time you have got on your hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its my partners account so don't need to be shocked Don't be surprised or cry like a baby
> Cuz she does not visit it regularly
> That's why Iogged
> Is it wrong??
> Atleast I am not discourage anyone here neither she is doing
> And I am not gonna edit or delete the post bud it will stay there
> 
> Grow up
Click to expand...

Well said bro... Hahaha.. Couple of my friends who following this forum, they also pointed out today this pessimist and misleader guy who has defined as a smart ###SS!!!hahaha.. He will suffer unless he change his attitude because I believe god and I saw bad people eventually punished by God very badly...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Is any state other than NSW accepting accountants for 190visa?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Crazy student said:


> Any new development about your list ?


I staunchly believe that as now 8each will 100% apply and get invited 189 according to the current situation. Considering the fact that 189 has invited 65 appx till 20th sep and also people doing professional year as compare to jan to july. Now i think they will invite 190 to tge ones who have 65+5 with 7each or 65 each in pte. 
This is what i believe.
But still picture will be clear after a month.


----------



## phz

Not at this stage, I was going to go through the thread here and collect everyone's eoi date from their signature, but my internet at home is not working at the moment so I can only use my phone... 

Will let you all know if there's any new development.


----------



## Auzman

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new development about your list ?
> 
> 
> 
> I staunchly believe that as now 8each will 100% apply and get invited 189 according to the current situation. Considering the fact that 189 has invited 65 appx till 20th sep and also people doing professional year as compare to jan to july. Now i think they will invite 190 to tge ones who have 65+5 with 7each or 65 each in pte.
> This is what i believe.
> But still picture will be clear after a month.
Click to expand...

So you mean 60 pointers have no chances in even 190


----------



## phz

I noticed comparing the data of 70pts from past invitation rounds, the number of 70pts in average doubled in Nov and Dec compared with in Augest. 

I would say 65pts will follow this pattern, that is the number of 65pts DOE in Nov and December will double that of Augest. 

If 250 invitation were issued this round, then I estimate 200/250 were given to 65pts. 50 were give to 70pts. Let's start by keeping the number of 70pts cleared constant for the next few rounds. That gives 65pts 200 invitations each round. 

Because backlog cleared for 50 days last round in August and September, I estimate 4/day of 65pts in Augest and September. 

It is safe to assume there are more 65pts in October than in September, let's give it a 25% increase, say 6/day of 65 pts for October. It will clear 30-33 days of 65pts in October. 

If the number of 65 pts doubled in November and December, following the same pattern as 70pts, we are expecting 8/day of 65pts in these months. So it will clear around 25 days of backlog in November and December.

I also estimate, on the safe side, that January has around the same number of 65pts as October, if not less. Let's give it 5/day of 65pts,clearing 40 days of backlog. 

So my guess is that next round, backlog will be cleared by 30-33 days, to late October. 

Second round in march, backlog will clear only 25 days, to mid November. 

First round of April will clear another 25 days, to mid December. 

Second round of April, will clear 40days of backlog, push to mid January. 

This above calculation is based on the assumption that only 250 invitations were issued on 17th Feb and will be for each round onwards. In this case occupational ceiling will be met by second round of April. I'm also being a little conservative here, but I think conservative is important in this situation. 

Because there are other variables not taken into consideration in this calculation, it's not accurate, but in my opinion, it gives a clearer indication than guessing. 

If more invitations were issued on 17th Feb, we will see occupational ceiling met earlier than late April, and all numbers used in above calculation would be invalid. 

If we see a increasing in number of 70pts in the next few rounds, it will also slow down the speed of clearing backlog for 65pts. 

So what I've described here is my most optimistic calculation, under best case senario. 

Worse case senario will see occupational ceiling met in early April and rate of clearing backlog much slower, so I estimate under worst circumstance only those 65pts with DOE before mid to late December can expect 189 invitation this financial year. 

When we have official data from last invitation rounds, this calculation will be more accurate. 

I'm only sharing this information with the purpose of rational discussion. Please don't be discouraged in anyway. I get very anxious in situations like this and always actively look for a more reliable indication of what's going to happen next, so I can prepare. I think it's best to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Taking positive actiona is always a must in any difficult situations.


----------



## phz

Auzman said:


> mrsalmanyousaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new development about your list ?
> 
> 
> 
> I staunchly believe that as now 8each will 100% apply and get invited 189 according to the current situation. Considering the fact that 189 has invited 65 appx till 20th sep and also people doing professional year as compare to jan to july. Now i think they will invite 190 to tge ones who have 65+5 with 7each or 65 each in pte.
> This is what i believe.
> But still picture will be clear after a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you mean 60 pointers have no chances in even 190
Click to expand...

NSW consider candidates with higher points first. So if they started to go for 60pts, it is same to assume that they've gone through all 70pts and 65 pts candidates. I think there is a very small chance for that to happen this financial year, based on information available. I would not put all my hopes there.


----------



## Prakashmatuwani

Hello Friends, 

I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.

1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?

2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


----------



## Auzman

phz said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsalmanyousaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any new development about your list ?
> 
> 
> 
> I staunchly believe that as now 8each will 100% apply and get invited 189 according to the current situation. Considering the fact that 189 has invited 65 appx till 20th sep and also people doing professional year as compare to jan to july. Now i think they will invite 190 to tge ones who have 65+5 with 7each or 65 each in pte.
> This is what i believe.
> But still picture will be clear after a month.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you mean 60 pointers have no chances in even 190
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NSW consider candidates with higher points first. So if they started to go for 60pts, it is same to assume that they've gone through all 70pts and 65 pts candidates. I think there is a very small chance for that to happen this financial year, based on information available. I would not put all my hopes
> 
> Most of the 65 and 70pointers applied 189 and 190 same time. Now as they getting 189 invitation they will never apply 190. So 190 queue will gonna decline with high pointers . Remember one thing that people don't need double PR. They just need one. There are other issues as well. I think in July semester there are lots of students Graduated so last year November and December application was double compare to august to October but in summer semester(this year February and march) it will not be even near amount. So application will be slow down compare to November and December. Even if the ceiling fill up by April then upto June 30 there will not much 65 and 70 pointers will left so NSW have to be choose from few 65 and 70 and rest of 60 pointers. So 60 pointers will have fair chances from April till june 30. Now another thing, few 65 and 70 pointers already invited from NSW but they don't bother to updated or might even forgot to read expert forum!! So not all information will be accurate here.. Another thing some 60 and 65 pointers increased points to 70 and got invitation al. So 190 backlog will decline again.. So might be 60 pointers have chances after April in 190..by the way all my personal view..
Click to expand...


----------



## Ash144

Thanks for your detailed analysis though it was bit scary  Anyhow what I reckon is that invitations are purily based on pro rata basis so this is for sure that ceiling is not going to fill before June. About 17 Feb round the invites cant exceed 250 beacuse of the above fact. What I personally believe is there aint much 65 pointers. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 with 60 points and waiting since then..... If 5 points were that easy I would be the first one. For the first 3 months July-Sep people were not even mentally ready for the future trend and to take appropriate measures. I guess PY and Natti is only option to gain 5 points (apart from partner skills) and apparently all these options are quite time consuming and its outcome will be reflected in May-June rounds. The competition is indeed very high. Those who can increase there points are the lucky ones but those who cant....hopes are still high atleast from 190. I have gut feelings that NSW will start inviting Accountants with 60+5 & above in March or April. These all are my assumptions it could be right or wrong. Just wait and watch as time will reveal the true picture.


----------



## Ash144

phz said:


> I noticed comparing the data of 70pts from past invitation rounds, the number of 70pts in average doubled in Nov and Dec compared with in Augest.
> 
> I would say 65pts will follow this pattern, that is the number of 65pts DOE in Nov and December will double that of Augest.
> 
> If 250 invitation were issued this round, then I estimate 200/250 were given to 65pts. 50 were give to 70pts. Let's start by keeping the number of 70pts cleared constant for the next few rounds. That gives 65pts 200 invitations each round.
> 
> Because backlog cleared for 50 days last round in August and September, I estimate 4/day of 65pts in Augest and September.
> 
> It is safe to assume there are more 65pts in October than in September, let's give it a 25% increase, say 6/day of 65 pts for October. It will clear 30-33 days of 65pts in October.
> 
> If the number of 65 pts doubled in November and December, following the same pattern as 70pts, we are expecting 8/day of 65pts in these months. So it will clear around 25 days of backlog in November and December.
> 
> I also estimate, on the safe side, that January has around the same number of 65pts as October, if not less. Let's give it 5/day of 65pts,clearing 40 days of backlog.
> 
> So my guess is that next round, backlog will be cleared by 30-33 days, to late October.
> 
> Second round in march, backlog will clear only 25 days, to mid November.
> 
> First round of April will clear another 25 days, to mid December.
> 
> Second round of April, will clear 40days of backlog, push to mid January.
> 
> This above calculation is based on the assumption that only 250 invitations were issued on 17th Feb and will be for each round onwards. In this case occupational ceiling will be met by second round of April. I'm also being a little conservative here, but I think conservative is important in this situation.
> 
> Because there are other variables not taken into consideration in this calculation, it's not accurate, but in my opinion, it gives a clearer indication than guessing.
> 
> If more invitations were issued on 17th Feb, we will see occupational ceiling met earlier than late April, and all numbers used in above calculation would be invalid.
> 
> If we see a increasing in number of 70pts in the next few rounds, it will also slow down the speed of clearing backlog for 65pts.
> 
> So what I've described here is my most optimistic calculation, under best case senario.
> 
> Worse case senario will see occupational ceiling met in early April and rate of clearing backlog much slower, so I estimate under worst circumstance only those 65pts with DOE before mid to late December can expect 189 invitation this financial year.
> 
> When we have official data from last invitation rounds, this calculation will be more accurate.
> 
> I'm only sharing this information with the purpose of rational discussion. Please don't be discouraged in anyway. I get very anxious in situations like this and always actively look for a more reliable indication of what's going to happen next, so I can prepare. I think it's best to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Taking positive actiona is always a must in any difficult situations.


Thanks for your detailed analysis though it was bit scary  Anyhow what I reckon is that invitations are purily based on pro rata basis so this is for sure that ceiling is not going to fill before June. About 17 Feb round the invites cant exceed 250 beacuse of the above fact. What I personally believe is there aint much 65 pointers. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 with 60 points and waiting since then..... If 5 points were that easy I would be the first one. For the first 3 months July-Sep people were not even mentally ready for the future trend and to take appropriate measures. I guess PY and Natti is only option to gain 5 points (apart from partner skills) and apparently all these options are quite time consuming and its outcome will be reflected in May-June rounds. The competition is indeed very high. Those who can increase there points are the lucky ones but those who cant....hopes are still high atleast from 190. I have gut feelings that NSW will start inviting Accountants with 60+5 & above in March or April. These all are my assumptions it could be right or wrong. Just wait and watch as time will reveal the true picture.


----------



## RIDA

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am using my partners account so don't need to be shocked
> Don't be surprised or cry like a babies
> Cuz she don't visit and I am using
> Is it wrong??
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you were behind all those 'expert' posts of RIDA?
Click to expand...

We don't need to clarify ourselves 
We all are here to get info and share our experiences, I know other couples have their accounts here don't want to mention
So better stick to the topic 
Cheers


----------



## RIDA

phz said:


> I noticed comparing the data of 70pts from past invitation rounds, the number of 70pts in average doubled in Nov and Dec compared with in Augest.
> 
> I would say 65pts will follow this pattern, that is the number of 65pts DOE in Nov and December will double that of Augest.
> 
> If 250 invitation were issued this round, then I estimate 200/250 were given to 65pts. 50 were give to 70pts. Let's start by keeping the number of 70pts cleared constant for the next few rounds. That gives 65pts 200 invitations each round.
> 
> Because backlog cleared for 50 days last round in August and September, I estimate 4/day of 65pts in Augest and September.
> 
> It is safe to assume there are more 65pts in October than in September, let's give it a 25% increase, say 6/day of 65 pts for October. It will clear 30-33 days of 65pts in October.
> 
> If the number of 65 pts doubled in November and December, following the same pattern as 70pts, we are expecting 8/day of 65pts in these months. So it will clear around 25 days of backlog in November and December.
> 
> I also estimate, on the safe side, that January has around the same number of 65pts as October, if not less. Let's give it 5/day of 65pts,clearing 40 days of backlog.
> 
> So my guess is that next round, backlog will be cleared by 30-33 days, to late October.
> 
> Second round in march, backlog will clear only 25 days, to mid November.
> 
> First round of April will clear another 25 days, to mid December.
> 
> Second round of April, will clear 40days of backlog, push to mid January.
> 
> This above calculation is based on the assumption that only 250 invitations were issued on 17th Feb and will be for each round onwards. In this case occupational ceiling will be met by second round of April. I'm also being a little conservative here, but I think conservative is important in this situation.
> 
> Because there are other variables not taken into consideration in this calculation, it's not accurate, but in my opinion, it gives a clearer indication than guessing.
> 
> If more invitations were issued on 17th Feb, we will see occupational ceiling met earlier than late April, and all numbers used in above calculation would be invalid.
> 
> If we see a increasing in number of 70pts in the next few rounds, it will also slow down the speed of clearing backlog for 65pts.
> 
> So what I've described here is my most optimistic calculation, under best case senario.
> 
> Worse case senario will see occupational ceiling met in early April and rate of clearing backlog much slower, so I estimate under worst circumstance only those 65pts with DOE before mid to late December can expect 189 invitation this financial year.
> 
> When we have official data from last invitation rounds, this calculation will be more accurate.
> 
> I'm only sharing this information with the purpose of rational discussion. Please don't be discouraged in anyway. I get very anxious in situations like this and always actively look for a more reliable indication of what's going to happen next, so I can prepare. I think it's best to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Taking positive actiona is always a must in any difficult situations.


Good one


----------



## serg.zador

phz said:


> I noticed comparing the data of 70pts from past invitation rounds, the number of 70pts in average doubled in Nov and Dec compared with in Augest.
> 
> I would say 65pts will follow this pattern, that is the number of 65pts DOE in Nov and December will double that of Augest.
> 
> If 250 invitation were issued this round, then I estimate 200/250 were given to 65pts. 50 were give to 70pts. Let's start by keeping the number of 70pts cleared constant for the next few rounds. That gives 65pts 200 invitations each round.
> 
> Because backlog cleared for 50 days last round in August and September, I estimate 4/day of 65pts in Augest and September.
> 
> It is safe to assume there are more 65pts in October than in September, let's give it a 25% increase, say 6/day of 65 pts for October. It will clear 30-33 days of 65pts in October.
> 
> If the number of 65 pts doubled in November and December, following the same pattern as 70pts, we are expecting 8/day of 65pts in these months. So it will clear around 25 days of backlog in November and December.
> 
> I also estimate, on the safe side, that January has around the same number of 65pts as October, if not less. Let's give it 5/day of 65pts,clearing 40 days of backlog.
> 
> So my guess is that next round, backlog will be cleared by 30-33 days, to late October.
> 
> Second round in march, backlog will clear only 25 days, to mid November.
> 
> First round of April will clear another 25 days, to mid December.
> 
> Second round of April, will clear 40days of backlog, push to mid January.
> 
> This above calculation is based on the assumption that only 250 invitations were issued on 17th Feb and will be for each round onwards. In this case occupational ceiling will be met by second round of April. I'm also being a little conservative here, but I think conservative is important in this situation.
> 
> Because there are other variables not taken into consideration in this calculation, it's not accurate, but in my opinion, it gives a clearer indication than guessing.
> 
> If more invitations were issued on 17th Feb, we will see occupational ceiling met earlier than late April, and all numbers used in above calculation would be invalid.
> 
> If we see a increasing in number of 70pts in the next few rounds, it will also slow down the speed of clearing backlog for 65pts.
> 
> So what I've described here is my most optimistic calculation, under best case senario.
> 
> Worse case senario will see occupational ceiling met in early April and rate of clearing backlog much slower, so I estimate under worst circumstance only those 65pts with DOE before mid to late December can expect 189 invitation this financial year.
> 
> When we have official data from last invitation rounds, this calculation will be more accurate.
> 
> I'm only sharing this information with the purpose of rational discussion. Please don't be discouraged in anyway. I get very anxious in situations like this and always actively look for a more reliable indication of what's going to happen next, so I can prepare. I think it's best to hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Taking positive actiona is always a must in any difficult situations.



The faster ceiling will be reached the more 65 pointers will get invited.


Serg


----------



## Motlove

Ash144 said:


> Thanks for your detailed analysis though it was bit scary  Anyhow what I reckon is that invitations are purily based on pro rata basis so this is for sure that ceiling is not going to fill before June. About 17 Feb round the invites cant exceed 250 beacuse of the above fact. What I personally believe is there aint much 65 pointers. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 with 60 points and waiting since then..... If 5 points were that easy I would be the first one. For the first 3 months July-Sep people were not even mentally ready for the future trend and to take appropriate measures. I guess PY and Natti is only option to gain 5 points (apart from partner skills) and apparently all these options are quite time consuming and its outcome will be reflected in May-June rounds. The competition is indeed very high. Those who can increase there points are the lucky ones but those who cant....hopes are still high atleast from 190. I have gut feelings that NSW will start inviting Accountants with 60+5 & above in March or April. These all are my assumptions it could be right or wrong. Just wait and watch as time will reveal the true picture.



Although it should be as you believe, last year accountant as on pro-data basis as well however, it reached the ceiling after the second round of April. If it is the case then there is some sense that makes me believe that accountant will still be on the list next financial year.

All the best guys


----------



## Attentionseeker

Prakashmatuwani said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am applying for 189 and 190 visa under 263111 anzsco code... i have following queries related to eoi form... i request if someone can please answer following queries.
> 
> 1: While filling eoi, i need to enter my reference number for english exam. When i looked at my pte score card, i found "pte taker number" and "registration number". Which of these should i enter ?
> 
> 2 : i have total 5.7 years of experience. However ACS deducted 2 years of my initial experience to adjust my education. While filling my experience detail in EOI, should i enter all my experience or just 3.7 years which ACS has mentioned as relevant ?


1- registration number

2- you will include all your experience. Separate relevant with irrelevant. And show 2 years as irrelevant and 3.7 as relevant to your occupation. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Attentionseeker

serg.zador said:


> The faster ceiling will be reached the more 65 pointers will get invited.
> 
> 
> Serg


That's a good point. For one, I don't think they have invited more than 250 people in last round. It just doesn't sound like something they would do. Both round of Feb had 1600 invites each and I am pretty sure they decide beforehand how many invites they will send for each occupation before deciding this 1600 figure. In the first round, we had 250 invites. I am assuming with same number in second round, it could not be more than that for sure.


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> NSW consider candidates with higher points first. So if they started to go for 60pts, it is same to assume that they've gone through all 70pts and 65 pts candidates. I think there is a very small chance for that to happen this financial year, based on information available. I would not put all my hopes there.


You have put it very nicely. I would say they have ZERO chances at the moment. By next year, the backlog of 65 pointers would be so huge. And if we go by past trends, I am assuming next year the occupation ceiling would be around 1000-1250. So there is no way 60 pointers will be invited in next financial year too. Btw, that is the case if they do not remove accountants from the SOL next year.


----------



## Auzman

Ash144 said:


> Thanks for your detailed analysis though it was bit scary  Anyhow what I reckon is that invitations are purily based on pro rata basis so this is for sure that ceiling is not going to fill before June. About 17 Feb round the invites cant exceed 250 beacuse of the above fact. What I personally believe is there aint much 65 pointers. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 with 60 points and waiting since then..... If 5 points were that easy I would be the first one. For the first 3 months July-Sep people were not even mentally ready for the future trend and to take appropriate measures. I guess PY and Natti is only option to gain 5 points (apart from partner skills) and apparently all these options are quite time consuming and its outcome will be reflected in May-June rounds. The competition is indeed very high. Those who can increase there points are the lucky ones but those who cant....hopes are still high atleast from 190. I have gut feelings that NSW will start inviting Accountants with 60+5 & above in March or April. These all are my assumptions it could be right or wrong. Just wait and watch as time will reveal the true picture.


Yeah your right I think. It could be start from march or April. Phz'sanalysis is good but still it's not 100% accurate.... So I feel like still 60 pointers have fairly chances in 190.


----------



## Auzman

I think 60 pointers has FAIRLY CHANCES IN 190. so 60 pointers please don't loose hope at all and pray for each other. Finger crossed...


----------



## phz

This is what I hope as well : not that many people can get 5 extra points in such short period of time.


----------



## Auzman

Ash144 said:


> Thanks for your detailed analysis though it was bit scary  Anyhow what I reckon is that invitations are purily based on pro rata basis so this is for sure that ceiling is not going to fill before June. About 17 Feb round the invites cant exceed 250 beacuse of the above fact. What I personally believe is there aint much 65 pointers. I lodged my eoi on 13/6/15 with 60 points and waiting since then..... If 5 points were that easy I would be the first one. For the first 3 months July-Sep people were not even mentally ready for the future trend and to take appropriate measures. I guess PY and Natti is only option to gain 5 points (apart from partner skills) and apparently all these options are quite time consuming and its outcome will be reflected in May-June rounds. The competition is indeed very high. Those who can increase there points are the lucky ones but those who cant....hopes are still high atleast from 190. I have gut feelings that NSW will start inviting Accountants with 60+5 & above in March or April. These all are my assumptions it could be right or wrong. Just wait and watch as time will reveal the true picture.


Hi ash, just a question want to ask you please , why you think 65 aren't that many? I also on same boat, 60 points but waiting from July..


----------



## Ash144

I am not understating 65 pointers but they aint as much as people are speculating. I reckon they would all be wraped up in just 2 months Mar-Apr along with the 70 pointers. I can't speculate about May & June figures as there would be immense competition, lots of people would be completing PY if they started in late August 2015. I dont know about the turn over of NATTI candidates but its again lengthy process and the success rate is not that high either. It takes almost 3-4 months to see the outcome. I think 70 pointers are real threat for us not 65 pointers. These are just mere speculations lets wait for the17 Feb's reports the picture will get more clear.


----------



## phz

I would like to point out that before 17th Feb, there were only 1255 quota left for General Accountants this financial year. 

So optimistically speaking, after 17th Feb round, now there are only 1000 quota left this financial year, if not less. If 250 are invited each round, there will only be 4 rounds left before quota is exhausted. 

AND, we have five months of backlog still left for 65pts. 

AND, people are still lodging EOI with 70 points everyday. 

As a benchmark, in 3rd Feb round, 250 were invited, 70pts cleared 15days, and 65 pts cleared 31 days. So there were around 200 65pts in 31 days.

How much less would the number of 65pts have to drop each month to make a five months backlog cleared in couple of rounds ?

I think the data is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## phz

Let's look at the pattern of NATTI tests.

There are four NATTI tests each year, and after completion of the test, it takes 1 and half month for results to come up, so that's April, July, Nov, and Feb. These four months will see an small increase number of 65 pts.

There are also accredited NATTI courses, typically run for half a year. People can take these courses, upon completion and passing of thetests (different from NATTI official tests), people will be able to claim the 5 points. These courses typically finish in Jun/July, and Nov/Dec. So in these months, we will see an additional increase in number of 65pts. 

The above means we will see the the number of 65pts peak in July, Nov, and Dec. 

Realistically, after July, with the sudden drop of occupational ceiling, there will be a number of people react by taking the opportunity with NATTI to increase their points s. These people will add to the increase in the number of 65pts in Nov and Dec.

We already know that in July, around 200 65pts were invited. 

However, after July, the number of people going to NATTI accreditation will increase . More people trying means more people will get it. 

That makes the number of 65pts in Nov and Dec much higher than that of July.


----------



## Attentionseeker

You can have NAATI test anytime you want. If you are talking about accredited courses, it's another story. But a lot of people prepare for NAATI exam themselves.


----------



## Auzman

We 60 pointers are not enemy of 65 or 70 pointers neither competitors, I think all 60 pointers really pray that 65 and 70 pointers should wrap up as soon as possible so we will have a chance. We are actually well wisher of higher pointers.. So why some of the higher pointers looking backwards I don't understand!! few of them seems like hate 60 pointers!! Is it a jealousy??? Whats wrong if 60 pointers getting invited!! We all work hard for that.. And one more thing none of our statistics is 100% correct..most of our statement is just base on prediction... So we should not discourage each other.. We all smart enough to reach this stage.. Most probably just this year accountant ceiling make us this much ferocious to each other ... Hope nobody will take my words personally...


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> You can have NAATI test anytime you want. If you are talking about accredited courses, it's another story. But a lot of people prepare for NAATI exam themselves.


NATTI only schedule 4 tests per year, not anytime you want. 

https://www.naati.com.au/testing.html

accredited courses only run for twice a year, six months each. 

PY is something you can enrol anytime of the year you want, but it takes a whole year to complete.


----------



## phz

Auzman said:


> We 60 pointers are not enemy of 65 or 70 pointers neither competitors, I think all 60 pointers really pray that 65 and 70 pointers should wrap up as soon as possible so we will have a chance. We are actually well wisher of higher pointers.. So why some of the higher pointers looking backwards I don't understand!! few of them seems like hate 60 pointers!! Is it a jealousy??? Whats wrong if 60 pointers getting invited!! We all work hard for that.. And one more thing none of our statistics is 100% correct..most of our statement is just base on prediction... So we should not discourage each other.. We all smart enough to reach this stage.. Most probably just this year accountant ceiling make us this much ferocious to each other ... Hope nobody will take my words personally...


I highly recommend you to take action to increase your points, search for suitable employers for a sponsorship, or look into other alternatives, not to wait around and pray.


----------



## Auzman

phz said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We 60 pointers are not enemy of 65 or 70 pointers neither competitors, I think all 60 pointers really pray that 65 and 70 pointers should wrap up as soon as possible so we will have a chance. We are actually well wisher of higher pointers.. So why some of the higher pointers looking backwards I don't understand!! few of them seems like hate 60 pointers!! Is it a jealousy??? Whats wrong if 60 pointers getting invited!! We all work hard for that.. And one more thing none of our statistics is 100% correct..most of our statement is just base on prediction... So we should not discourage each other.. We all smart enough to reach this stage.. Most probably just this year accountant ceiling make us this much ferocious to each other ... Hope nobody will take my words personally...
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you to take action to increase your points, search for suitable employers for a sponsorship, or look into other alternatives, not to wait around and pray.
Click to expand...

Why you too much worry about me?? Mate I don't need your recommendation as lots of your statistics is totally wrong.. Specifically NAATI and PY... I don't wanna argue with you... You better open a immigration consultancy firm and see how it's go... Lol


----------



## phz

Auzman said:


> Why you too much worry about me?? Mate I don't need your recommendation as lots of your statistics is totally wrong.. Specifically NAATI and PY... I don't wanna argue with you... You better open a immigration consultancy firm and see how it's go... Lol


I did the statistics with a single purpose: to see my chance of getting an invitation. 

I share it here with the purpose to help others, discuss, and maybe improve its accuracy so the result will give me a better estimation. 

So far I estimate that I have only 50% chance of getting an invitation in the last round of this financial year, and as a result I am still actively looking for employers and taking PTE tests. 

Why would I recommend you to increase your points? Indeed, because if you increase your points, you will be competing with me for limited spots this financial year. So really, if I were smart, I would tell you yes, you have a good chance. Please carry on your life and do nothing. 

I used to think everything will workout and did the bare minimum. As a result, my visa ran out in January 2014 and I was forced to quit my job and leave Australia, due to lack of planning and unrealistic expectations. My stupidity taught me a valuable lesson, I was gracefull I could come back and try again. I just hate to see other people follow my old path.


----------



## Auzman

phz said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why you too much worry about me?? Mate I don't need your recommendation as lots of your statistics is totally wrong.. Specifically NAATI and PY... I don't wanna argue with you... You better open a immigration consultancy firm and see how it's go... Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I did the statistics with a single purpose: to see my chance of getting an invitation.
> 
> I share it here with the purpose to help others, discuss, and maybe improve its accuracy so the result will give me a better estimation.
> 
> So far I estimate that I have only 50% chance of getting an invitation in the last round of this financial year, and as a result I am still actively looking for employers and taking PTE tests.
> 
> Why would I recommend you to increase your points? Indeed, because if you increase your points, you will be competing with me for limited spots this financial year. So really, if I were smart, I would tell you yes, you have a good chance. Please carry on your life and do nothing.
> 
> I used to think everything will workout and did the bare minimum. As a result, my visa ran out in January 2014 and I was forced to quit my job and leave Australia, due to lack of planning and unrealistic expectations. My stupidity taught me a valuable lesson, I was gracefull I could come back and try again. I just hate to see other people follow my old path.
Click to expand...

Feel sorry for you mate.. We all have stories.. I think all of us trying to increase our points or looking alternative ways.. We all smart enough to think that way... I'm not here for anyone's competitors... Anyway good luck mate you will make it eventually I believe ..


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> NATTI only schedule 4 tests per year, not anytime you want.
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/testing.html
> 
> accredited courses only run for twice a year, six months each.
> 
> PY is something you can enrol anytime of the year you want, but it takes a whole year to complete.


That's not true. You can have test anytime you want. I am appearing in one soon and it was up to me to decide a date. Normally you have to wait atleast a month to get a desired date. There are no fixed dates for NAATI.

From your link 
"Accreditation tests may be arranged throughout the year in Australia at the mutual convenience of the candidate and the NAATI testing venue. "


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> That's not true. You can have test anytime you want. I am appearing in one soon and it was up to me to decide a date. Normally you have to wait atleast a month to get a desired date. There are no fixed dates for NAATI.
> 
> From your link
> "Accreditation tests may be arranged throughout the year in Australia at the mutual convenience of the candidate and the NAATI testing venue. "


Then there is a difference in testing between Chinese language and your language.

Because for Chinese language, both interpreting and translating tests are run quarterly with fixed dates. I know this because I have done it myself.

I also know this to be true for Vietnamese language.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Lets not paint everything with the same brush. It is clearly mentioned on their website that you can pick a date of your choice. There are no fixed dates and I don't think it differs from language to language. There are tests taking place throughout the year and people claiming 5 points all over the year


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Lets not paint everything with the same brush. It is clearly mentioned on their website that you can pick a date of your choice. There are no fixed dates and I don't think it differs from language to language. There are tests taking place throughout the year and people claiming 5 points all over the year


Nope, it is definitely four times a year for Chinese language and Vietnamese language. 

CHINESE, HAZARAGI, MANDARIN AND VIETNAMESE
ACCREDITATION TESTING
NAATI tests for Chinese Professional Translator accreditation and Hazaragi, Mandarin and Vietnamese
Paraprofessional Interpreter accreditation are run differently to other languages tested. These
accreditation tests are conducted quarterly.
There are limited places available in all States for all the sessions. The maximum numbers vary depending
on the location you wish to sit the test. To avoid the disappointment of not being able to be tested in your
preferred session and location, you should make your application as early as possible. Should NAATI not
be able to offer you a test in your nominated testing location, we will notify you as soon as possible and
you may be given the option of another testing location or being assigned to the next available session.
NAATI will issue results for these tests as quickly as possible but it may take ten weeks or more. 

Above is from Accreditation by testing booklet. 

If I could done it earlier than September last year I would have. By the time I looked into it, it was June. I had already missed the test scheduled for May. I went to NATTI's office to book, they told me the next exam is in September and there are very limited seats left. If I miss the test in September I was gonna have to wait till December.


----------



## Attentionseeker

There are lots of Asians who go for NAATI. When I went there to register for my exam, everybody except me was Asian. It makes sense that they have quarterly exam periods. I guess not many Pakistanis are appearing in NAATI. It's quite hard to be honest and I don't expect to pass either. My LOTE is so bad.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Lets not paint everything with the same brush. It is clearly mentioned on their website that you can pick a date of your choice. There are no fixed dates and I don't think it differs from language to language. There are tests taking place throughout the year and people claiming 5 points all over the year


If I had 60 points in July and could schedule a NATTI test anytime, I would have did it straight away when the new occupational ceiling announced. 

So people other than Chinese and Vietnamese can start taking test in August in response to the change in policy, and those passed would have got their result starting from Oct/Nov if 10 weeks waiting period for results also apply to them. This will contribute to the increase in numbers of 65 pts.


----------



## SunnyBoy

Guys,I need your advice.If someone has got 60 points for 2211.
Should i wait for several months and keep praying in the hope of getting invited? OR
Should I invest that time in practising Pte or Ielts to improve my points?
As you can read here my english is not that bad that i will have to start from the basics So should i practice hard and then attempt the exam OR Should I book 3-4 tests in the same month?
Any suggestions ??


----------



## phz

Auzman said:


> Feel sorry for you mate.. We all have stories.. I think all of us trying to increase our points or looking alternative ways.. We all smart enough to think that way... I'm not here for anyone's competitors... Anyway good luck mate you will make it eventually I believe ..


Of course everyone's smart enough... and also I believe you can see that no one hate 60pts. I mean why? You guys are not standing in anyone's way... Everyone just very concerned about themselves. At this stage, only those who have 70pts and those with EOI date in Oct last year can really relax. That being said, I've talked to people with 65pts, EOI date in late Oct and mid Nov also being very permissive about their chance of getting an invitation. So as long as people are doing something about it, it's always better than waiting around and doing nothing. 

Thank you for your kind words. I hope things will workout for you as well.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> There are lots of Asians who go for NAATI. When I went there to register for my exam, everybody except me was Asian. It makes sense that they have quarterly exam periods. I guess not many Pakistanis are appearing in NAATI. It's quite hard to be honest and I don't expect to pass either. My LOTE is so bad.


Yeah that's why I consider it a strong factor in determine the number of 65pts... It's a huge business in the Chinese community. Agents would have started recommending NATTI to people as early as April when invitation for 60pts stopped.


----------



## phz

SunnyBoy said:


> Guys,I need your advice.If someone has got 60 points for 2211.
> Should i wait for several months and keep praying in the hope of getting invited? OR
> Should I invest that time in practising Pte or Ielts to improve my points?
> As you can read here my english is not that bad that i will have to start from the basics So should i practice hard and then attempt the exam OR Should I book 3-4 tests in the same month?
> Any suggestions ??


I would definitely go for English test , find any other ways to try to increase your points, look for employer sponsorship, or other alternatives available for you.


----------



## SunnyBoy

phz said:


> I would definitely go for English test , find any other ways to try to increase your points, look for employer sponsorship, or other alternatives available for you.


Thanks a lot Mate.


----------



## phz

I've collected a total of 140 self-reported EOI submission date for 65 pts from September till now. I also went back to my sources and collected the number of 65pts with September DOE regardless if they have received their invitation. 

I can't share the original data, but I can share my analysis of this data. So I did a very simple number count and organised it into a table and a graph. This can be found here 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit?usp=sharing

There's also a sheet for anyone willing to put their information in. I will cross check with my data to make sure there's no double entry, and include any new entries into my data sheet. 

I noticed when I was going through this thread to get data, there were many self-reported 65pts with September DOE back in October/November who seem to have abandoned this thread ... now I can understand why people were so sceptical about the cut-off date. 

After collecting more data and including all samples with September DOE, I think the data is more valid than before. Contradict to my previous believe, there are actually many self-reported September DOE, same number as October DOE. This could be because I excluded all September DOEs before. 

ALso, number of 65pts in Nov is not that much higher than that of October. A 20% increase is indicated. Nov also have the highest number than other months, including December. This may paint a much more optimistic picture than my previous analysis - that is if the number of invitation issued on 17th Feb was 250, not more. 

You're welcome to interpret,analyse and discuss the data in anyway you like. Please also help me by adding your case. If you have any suggestions as to how to analyse the data better, please let me know.


----------



## SunnyBoy

phz said:


> I've collected a total of 140 self-reported EOI submission date for 65 pts from September till now. I also went back to my sources and collected the number of 65pts with September DOE regardless if they have received their invitation.
> 
> I can't share the original data, but I can share my analysis of this data. So I did a very simple number count and organised it into a table and a graph. This can be found here
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> There's also a sheet for anyone willing to put their information in. I will cross check with my data to make sure there's no double entry, and include any new entries into my data sheet.
> 
> I noticed when I was going through this thread to get data, there were many self-reported 65pts with September DOE back in October/November who seem to have abandoned this thread ... now I can understand why people were so sceptical about the cut-off date.
> 
> After collecting more data and including all samples with September DOE, I think the data is more valid than before. Contradict to my previous believe, there are actually many self-reported September DOE, same number as October DOE. This could be because I excluded all September DOEs before.
> 
> ALso, number of 65pts in Nov is not that much higher than that of October. A 20% increase is indicated. Nov also have the highest number than other months, including December. This may paint a much more optimistic picture than my previous analysis.
> 
> You're welcome to interpret,analyse and discuss the data in anyway you like. Please also help me by adding your case. If you have any suggestions as to how to analyse the data better, please let me know.


Good Job mate


----------



## serg.zador

I see people are collecting information on EOIs. I can share mine. 

189 65 points
190 NSW 70 points

DOE 13 nov 15






Serg


----------



## phz

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit?usp=sharing

I just realised people could not edit with last link. So this link will allow you to put in your information.


----------



## phz

serg.zador said:


> I see people are collecting information on EOIs. I can share mine.
> 
> 189 65 points
> 190 NSW 70 points
> 
> DOE 13 nov 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serg



Thank you !


----------



## maxngo

Mine 189 with 65 pts, EOI 15 Jan 2016, maybe wont be invited this year


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> ALso, number of 65pts in Nov is not that much higher than that of October. A 20% increase is indicated. Nov also have the highest number than other months, including December. This may paint a much more optimistic picture than my previous analysis - that is if the number of invitation issued on 17th Feb was 250, not more.


I am pretty sure your Sep and Oct numbers include those people who accepted 190 invitation. A lot of people with EOI date of Sep and Oct were invited for 190 in November. This is another reason I am expecting good numbers to be cleared in next round. But Dec and January are going to be quite slow that there are just too many 65 pointers waiting.


----------



## Haychel

I can confirm that I have received my invitation as an accountant in the latest round! EOI submitted on 22 SEP 2015


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Hi Mates, I'm new in this forum. I submitted my EOI as an Accountant (Gen) on 09 Nov 2015 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. I can see some of you have done some very good analysis about the trend and pattern of invitations. From your analysis can anyone advise me what would be my possibility of getting an invitation in this FY?


----------



## Ash144

ExpatinStraya said:


> Hi Mates, I'm new in this forum. I submitted my EOI as an Accountant (Gen) on 09 Nov 2015 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. I can see some of you have done some very good analysis about the trend and pattern of invitations. From your analysis can anyone advise me what would be my possibility of getting an invitation in this FY?


Most probably in the next round. Wish you good luck


----------



## Justlibra

Hi there,
I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa can he still get an invite for 189??
Thanks heaps


----------



## Auzman

Haychel said:


> I can confirm that I have received my invitation as an accountant in the latest round! EOI submitted on 22 SEP 2015


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Justlibra

Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps


----------



## Motlove

Haychel said:


> I can confirm that I have received my invitation as an accountant in the latest round! EOI submitted on 22 SEP 2015


Good on u, thanks a lot for your confirmation, this makes thing become more clear upon many speculations.


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> I am pretty sure your Sep and Oct numbers include those people who accepted 190 invitation. A lot of people with EOI date of Sep and Oct were invited for 190 in November. This is another reason I am expecting good numbers to be cleared in next round. But Dec and January are going to be quite slow that there are just too many 65 pointers waiting.


My numbers are exclusively those who submitted their EOI in September with 65 points, regardless if you've received invitation or not. Only submission.

That being said ,those reportedly give up their 189 and went for 190 are not in my list tho.


----------



## phz

Justlibra said:


> Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps


I don't think so , but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Justlibra

Motlove said:


> Haychel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that I have received my invitation as an accountant in the latest round! EOI submitted on 22 SEP 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Good on u, thanks a lot for your confirmation, this makes thing become more clear upon many speculations.
Click to expand...

Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Mine 189 with 65 pts, EOI 15 Jan 2016, maybe wont be invited this year


If I get invited this FY, you would most likely get invited in the same round.


----------



## phz

ExpatinStraya said:


> Hi Mates, I'm new in this forum. I submitted my EOI as an Accountant (Gen) on 09 Nov 2015 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. I can see some of you have done some very good analysis about the trend and pattern of invitations. From your analysis can anyone advise me what would be my possibility of getting an invitation in this FY?



Most likely, next round ! Worse case, second round in March. So you really only have 4 more weeks to wait. 

I've also added you to my list.


----------



## phz

I updated the google doc link to my signature. Let's all use this information to our advantage !


----------



## Justlibra

Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa and still waiting for case officer can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps
Please please answer


----------



## phz

Justlibra said:


> Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa and still waiting for case officer can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps
> Please please answer


I thought you said invited for 190 ... if you've already applied for 190, visa application in process, then no. I don't think you can get invited for 189 and apply for both 190 and 189.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Justlibra said:


> Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa and still waiting for case officer can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps
> Please please answer


I wonder if they will even consider you for 189 considering you have already filed in your visa application.


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> I updated the google doc link to my signature. Let's all use this information to our advantage !


Thank you. I have updated my information. I have one question though. You mentioned there are 4 people in September that are still waiting for an invite. Can you tell what's the earliest date of those 4 people? It would be nice if they have removed the backlog till 30th hehe


----------



## Justlibra

phz said:


> Justlibra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I have a question if someone have already applied for 190 visa and still waiting for case officer can he still get an invite for 189?? Thanks heaps
> Please please answer
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said invited for 190 ... if you've already applied for 190, visa application in process, then no. I don't think you can't get invited for 189 and apply for both 190 and 189.
Click to expand...

Well it's so confusing  I heard from someone He can still be invited for 189 and apply both 190 and 189 and withdraw one later on , can someone please confirm


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> Thank you. I have updated my information. I have one question though. You mentioned there are 4 people in September that are still waiting for an invite. Can you tell what's the earliest date of those 4 people? It would be nice if they have removed the backlog till 30th hehe


Earliest still waiting for invitation is 29th September. So cut off should be between 22nd and 29th. Didn't find anyone with doe between these dates.. maybe it was a slow week for eoi submission.

Thank you, your case is added


----------



## makapaka

Phz
How can I find it?
Please update my details and attach a link so that we can see.
Eoi date: 27th January, 65 points


----------



## Sujan1234

Hi, I am also with 65 points but 29/01/2016 though. Is there any chance that I will be invited this FY? And add me to the list please.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I have added both of you in the list. You can find the link to it in phz's signature.

Phz can you please make sure you double check if these guys are not already in your stats. Thanks.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> Most likely, next round ! Worse case, second round in March. So you really only have 4 more weeks to wait.
> 
> I've also added you to my list.


Hi mate，you may get invitation in next round even considering the fact that immi have cleared 2 months in his last round. But dont forget to update here aswell as soon as you get an invitation.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> My numbers are exclusively those who submitted their EOI in September with 65 points, regardless if you've received invitation or not. Only submission.
> 
> That being said ,those reportedly give up their 189 and went for 190 are not in my list tho.


True


----------



## phz

Thank you for those who add your add to my excel sheet. 

I've done some checking and deleted some double entry, added more data. 

I also added another column to show percentage changes from month to month


----------



## SunnyBoy

phz said:


> Thank you for those who add your add to my excel sheet.
> 
> I've done some checking and deleted some double entry, added more data.
> 
> I also added another column to show percentage changes from month to month


You r doing a good work.Its very helpful to understand the current trend.
I havn't yet submitted my eoi but i will add it in the excel sheet as soon as i apply.
Thanks again.


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> I have added both of you in the list. You can find the link to it in phz's signature.
> 
> Phz can you please make sure you double check if these guys are not already in your stats. Thanks.


I went through Phz signature, but I am unable to find 
Can you pls post the link in the forum, so that I can see.


----------



## phz

Thank you again for those updating the list.

Several agents recommended me to assesse for External Auditor 221312 and lodge a second NSW 190 to increase my chances of getting an invitation. I am currently on tourist visa in Australia ... waiting for invitation, so securing an invitation is my main priority right now... I think once official report for 17th Feb invitation round come out, depend on the number of invitation issued, I will have to either decide to keep on waiting or spend another 500 bucks on skill assessment .. 

Even so, the odds of NSW 190 is not optimistic, as they seem to have either stopped or slowed down dramatically in inviting 65+6 pts from January onwards. 

So far the amount of money I've spent on trying to get PR is staggeringly high .. I can't image what Australian economy will be like without us migrants..


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> I went through Phz signature, but I am unable to find
> Can you pls post the link in the forum, so that I can see.


Is the link not working ?


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> I went through Phz signature, but I am unable to find
> Can you pls post the link in the forum, so that I can see.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## makapaka

phz said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went through Phz signature, but I am unable to find
> Can you pls post the link in the forum, so that I can see.
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit?usp=sharing
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Attentionseeker

phz said:


> Thank you again for those updating the list.
> 
> Several agents recommended me to assesse for External Auditor 221312 and lodge a second NSW 190 to increase my chances of getting an invitation. I am currently on tourist visa in Australia ... waiting for invitation, so securing an invitation is my main priority right now... I think once official report for 17th Feb invitation round come out, depend on the number of invitation issued, I will have to either decide to keep on waiting or spend another 500 bucks on skill assessment ..
> 
> Even so, the odds of NSW 190 is not optimistic, as they seem to have either stopped or slowed down dramatically in inviting 65+6 pts from January onwards.
> 
> So far the amount of money I've spent on trying to get PR is staggeringly high .. I can't image what Australian economy will be like without us migrants..


I would say you have good chances of getting a 189 invite. All the money going into Australian economy is one reason why a lot of people think they can not remove accountants from the SOL. However, the past trend has not been very favourable to accountants. I am positive with less people getting invitations, the number of accounting students coming to Australia will decline drastically.


----------



## makapaka

Phz
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#

Can you please check this document?
There are many more in this sheet


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> I would say you have good chances of getting a 189 invite. All the money going into Australian economy is one reason why a lot of people think they can not remove accountants from the SOL. However, the past trend has not been very favourable to accountants. I am positive with less people getting invitations, the number of accounting students coming to Australia will decline drastically.


I would say moving accountant from the list would be a very risky move and I doubt Australian immigration would make that move. But they have other ways to control the number, such as what they did in July last year. Restrict the number and increasing points seem to have worked in their favour, as many people now spend more and more money trying to increase points ... I guess once the long term effect of this policy kicks in, they can just increase the quota again and wait for the number of oversea students to climb back up... 

As for me, my life here has been turned upside down, have to quit my job and get a tourist visa to wait, only have till May really, otherwise may have to go home to wait for invitation.


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> Phz
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178wsRXbFTY5UvayDvB0MclzUjOFDspWS8GrVJgbRKEs/htmlview?pli=1#
> 
> Can you please check this document?
> There are many more in this sheet


Thank you , all these people have already been included in my list


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> Thank you , all these people have already been included in my list


No one updated his/her invitation for September round ?


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Phz,

Pls include me doe 9/12/15 65 points. Thanks


----------



## sm8764

I quick question guys, applied for 189 online. Have to upload documents, can someone tell me regarding first requirement. I dont have birth certificate what could be submitted instead, pakistan resident. Share your experience if anyone have knowledge regarding this. And does the aus qulification and assessment letters needs to be certified too before uploading ???


----------



## maxngo

I submitted eoi on 15 Jan 2016

If backlog is cleared until end Sep, then i have oct, nov, dec and half a month more to reach me.

Would the quota still be enough , everyone ??? 

Worried


----------



## makapaka

I did in late January. And I am also thinking the same as you. I wish If I could get the 190 invitation at least.


----------



## maxngo

The last round clear from 3Aug to end Sep. Thats two months in a row, pretty good!


----------



## Attentionseeker

I'm counting on NSW. Hopefully they will start inviting 65 pointers &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## Ash144

sm8764 said:


> I quick question guys, applied for 189 online. Have to upload documents, can someone tell me regarding first requirement. I dont have birth certificate what could be submitted instead, pakistan resident. Share your experience if anyone have knowledge regarding this. And does the aus qulification and assessment letters needs to be certified too before uploading ???


I am not sure about birth certificate I reckon NIC or passport would suffice that. About certified copies, if you can submit color scanned copies of your docs you dont need to certify it anymore.


----------



## Donnyy

SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results

updated boys & girls


----------



## Donnyy

350 Accountants were invited during 3rd of August till 23rd of Sept.

Next invitation will be on the 9th and 23rd of march, 1300 invitations each.


----------



## genpmel

phz said:


> Thank you again for those updating the list.
> 
> Several agents recommended me to assesse for External Auditor 221312 and lodge a second NSW 190 to increase my chances of getting an invitation. I am currently on tourist visa in Australia ... waiting for invitation, so securing an invitation is my main priority right now... I think once official report for 17th Feb invitation round come out, depend on the number of invitation issued, I will have to either decide to keep on waiting or spend another 500 bucks on skill assessment ..
> 
> Even so, the odds of NSW 190 is not optimistic, as they seem to have either stopped or slowed down dramatically in inviting 65+6 pts from January onwards.
> 
> So far the amount of money I've spent on trying to get PR is staggeringly high .. I can't image what Australian economy will be like without us migrants..


I can understand your situation, a friend of mine got invited with 60 points towards the end of March last year hence I was confident that I will be too. I did my medicals, PCC for Aus n India etc , all our documents( my husbands docs included) have now expired and I'm back home as our my visa expired as well. The amount of money I have spent on IELTS and PTE for few points is unbelievable. I only tend to lose out on reading whereas I have got 8.5 in the rest of the modules. I guess its harder to wait when you have nothing else to do as these things hover over your mind every time. It's sad that it's just Accountants who are going through this. Really hope the situation improves for all of us. At times I feel,once the ceiling is met and I don't have to look forward to anything I will find some closure and move on to something new in my life. All we can do is HOPE.


----------



## Attentionseeker

So they cleared 50 days of backlog with 350 invites. Wow! If they keep sending this much invites, the ceiling will be met in 3 rounds. I would say the 65 pointers backlog till Mid of December would only be cleared. Bad news guys.


----------



## genpmel

Attentionseeker said:


> So they cleared 50 days of backlog with 350 invites. Wow! If they keep sending this much invites, the ceiling will be met in 3 rounds. I would say the 65 pointers backlog till Mid of December would only be cleared. Bad news guys.



That's terrible! I was just gonna say they have updated the invitation round.


----------



## genpmel

It says the new invitation round is 9th March.
I thought it was meant to be 2nd March. Could this be a typo???


----------



## azerty

genpmel said:


> It says the new invitation round is 9th March.
> I thought it was meant to be 2nd March. Could this be a typo???


Probably not. They need to add that extra week either this month or next month to keep to 2 invitation rounds per month.

The numbers are disappointing to me too, i was hoping the numbers were at 250. 350 does also put the number of invites per round to 920/8 =115 if they decide to send out invitations equally for the remaining rounds. 

Whether they will keep accountants from reaching the ceiling before june, it is hard to say. But with a 3 week wait till march round 1 and a accumulation of non pro rata eois since feburary, i'll go out on a limb to predict they will bring down the number of accountant invites at least in march. So it'll probably last longer than 3 rounds.


----------



## genpmel

azerty said:


> Probably not. They need to add that extra week either this month or next month to keep to 2 invitation rounds per month.
> 
> The numbers are disappointing to me too, i was hoping the numbers were at 250. 350 does also put the number of invites per round to 920/8 =115 if they decide to send out invitations equally for the remaining rounds.
> 
> Whether they will keep accountants from reaching the ceiling before june, it is hard to say. But with a 3 week wait till march round 1 and a accumulation of non pro rata eois since feburary, i'll go out on a limb to predict they will bring down the number of accountant invites at least in march. So it'll probably last longer than 3 rounds.



Yep. makes sense reg the invitation round.

I think I will stop predicting or assuming anything to do with immigration going forward. I'm too sad to even type now


----------



## phz

Donnyy said:


> 350 Accountants were invited during 3rd of August till 23rd of Sept.
> 
> Next invitation will be on the 9th and 23rd of march, 1300 invitations each.


Just as I thought , 350 .. was thinking this was a more realistic number. Although I was really hoping for 250 ... however looked too good to be true 

Might be able to pull some more calculations and make some more predictions soon


----------



## Ausstar

We left with around 920 invitations 
Let see who are the luckiest ones


----------



## maxngo

EOI 15 Jan with 65 pts. Can i make it, everyone? Only 900 places left.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It really depends on how many 70 pointers are applying each month. And how many invitations they will send each round. If they keep the occupation ceiling til June more 70 pointers will get an invite and few 65 pointers will be invited. If they keep sending 350 invites for next 2 rounds, I assume they can reach around the mid of December.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

maxngo said:


> EOI 15 Jan with 65 pts. Can i make it, everyone? Only 900 places left.


Guys this round 50 days are cleared and 350 seats. I would say 50 of them were 70 pointers and 300 of them were with 65 points. 
Now，it means 5 candidates are 65 pointers and appx 3 candidates are 70 pointers per day. 
So 920 seats are left. Lets we assume next 4 months they will clear 70 pointers which means 360 candidates will get invitation with 70 points. And rest of 560 will be 65 pointers means they will clear about 110 days which is appx 3.5 months. 
Results will be 65 pointers till 3rd January will be invited this year. 
This is my full n final analysis. Other than that Allah knows.


----------



## cink

but they have cleared 50 days back log of 65 pointers in last round. whether 65 pointers will be more in october onwards than in august & september?


----------



## phz

Regardless, 350 is better than some my other agent's prediction. .. they were saying it could be 400 , or 600... or 700 ... 

So the official figure is 350 invitations, 70pt moved 15 days, 65pts moved 50 days. 

It's safe to assume that 50 were taken by 70pts , 300 invitation were given to 65 pts, judging from 70pts number in previous rounds. 

so 6/day for 65pts 

This figure is pretty similar to previous rounds. The round before this, 250 issued, 70pts moved 15 days, 65pts moved 31 days. So July-August there were approximately 200 65pts. 

We can establish that in August and September, there were 180 65pts, in average, a small decrease from July. Let's also keep the number of 70pts constant. 


Next round will move to October. From the trend I established in my excel sheet, I think October has approximately the same number of 65pts as September and August, being 180. 

November will see a 35% -40% increase in number of 65pts, with December remain the same. So I'd say 250 each month for November and December. 

January, at this stage, has alot less self-reported 65pts on my sheet. But to be safe, I'd say 180 for January as well. 

So the number of 65pts currently in the queue is very likely to look like this:

October 180 
November 250 
December 250
January 180
February 180 

Depending on how many invitation is sent out next round, and the round after, the speed of moving forward will alter. However, there are 920 invitations left. I estimate that there will be approximately 50 quota given to 70pts each round. 

So, if there are 3 rounds left, we'll have 920 - 50x3 = 770 quota left for 65pts. 
If there are 4 rounds left, we'll have 720 quota left for 65pts 

This number is, of course, not 100% accurate, as it is only a prediction. However it is base on a collection of data, not mere speculation, so it is more reliable than guessing. 

What need to be noted is that I kept the number of 70pts constant. So if , in reality, the number of 70pts keep going up from now on, there would be less quota available for 65pts. 

Next round, immigration only plan to send 1300 invitations in total, instead of 1600. A 300 decrease might make a difference in the number of invitations allocated to accountants next round. Less invitation each round, means more rounds left to go on this FY, means less quota available for 65pts. ...


----------



## stamang

Attentionseeker said:


> It really depends on how many 70 pointers are applying each month. And how many invitations they will send each round. If they keep the occupation ceiling til June more 70 pointers will get an invite and few 65 pointers will be invited. If they keep sending 350 invites for next 2 rounds, I assume they can reach around the mid of December.



Hey there,

Let me shed some more light on this current round of invitation. This should not come as a surprise to anyone that we have around 350+ invitations in 50+ days. There are hella lot of people that want to come in as accountants. This country knows exactly how to fool people when it comes to ceilings. If they issue invitations on a normal rate, the quota would have filled in the first 5-6 months itself. Look at what they are trying to do- they have intentionally avoided invitations until now just so that the graduates from australian universities stand a chance as well. Assessing authorities like CPA, CA, ICAA need to submit some sort of evidence in numbers to make sure that accounting stays on the list. By inviting fewer people in earlier rounds, they have been successful in dragging this whole invitation fiasco to until the next couple months at least. There is absolutely no room for these many accountants in this country. Trust me, I have nothing against anyone, but the market is completely saturated. Therefore, the whole aim of having accounting on the list is to encourage people on student visas. Remember how their assessing method has also been stringent with 7 mandatory courses needed to pass? Like fellow ACS applicants, I am pretty sure the day isn't far when they will impose work experience on accounting grads too. This will ensure the functioning of the australian universities in a smoother way as well as keep people like us interested in getting our degree assessed. They will tell you that you lack courses like Accounting Theory and Business Law, and in return, we will end up going to the uni's to pursue masters. This is how this service oriented nation has run so far; no jobs, way too many accounting grads, and an illusionary hyped number of invitations in accounting.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

cink said:


> but they have cleared 50 days back log of 65 pointers in last round. whether 65 pointers will be more in october onwards than in august & september?


Could be less or same but not more. No reason behind this. But students stop doing PY last year at that time. Still lets see..


----------



## phz

One more thing. 

Next round is going to be 9th March, which means 70pts will be moving 21 days. 

Three factors considered: 
the number of invitation issued next round
the number of 70pts in the queue from 17th Feb 
the predicted large increase in number of 65pts from Nov 

We will see next round slowing down.
If 350 invitation is issue again next round, I think backlog will be cleared till early November, to the first 100 invitation in November 
If 300 invitation is issued next round, backlog will be cleared to early November, to the first 50 invitations in November 
If 250 invitation is issued next round, backlog will be cleared to end of October. 

I remember when I first went to hunt around for information, back in November when only 45 invitations were issued each round, a old and very experienced agent told me that he thinks immigration is likely to dump all the invitations all together - It looks like that's happening now ...


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> EOI 15 Jan with 65 pts. Can i make it, everyone? Only 900 places left.


I have news that NSW has sent out invitation this month to some 65pts General Accountatn with early January DOE who have PTE 79+. I think you have a good chance of getting NSW 190 invitation in the next month or so.


----------



## maxngo

phz said:


> I have news that NSW has sent out invitation this month to some 65pts General Accountatn with early January DOE who have PTE 79+. I think you have a good chance of getting NSW 190 invitation in the next month or so.


By now i have waited 5 weeks since 190 eoi lodgement. Hopefully they will invite me soon, coz i calculated on average they took 6 weeks to invite one.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> By now i have waited 5 weeks since 190 eoi lodgement. Hopefully they will invite me soon, coz i calculated on average they took 6 weeks to invite one.


Because there was a long gap early this year when NSW didn't invite any accountants.


----------



## sandeep3004

*Really!*



phz said:


> I have news that NSW has sent out invitation this month to some 65pts General Accountatn with early January DOE who have PTE 79+. I think you have a good chance of getting NSW 190 invitation in the next month or so.



I have been waiting for a NSW invite since mid dec. 65 points with 79+ PTE all sections.

So not sure what's going on.

Not sure if I will get 189 invite too. I think for mid Dec guys it is touch and go.

I hope that this 350 was a typo and they actually stuck to their 250 quota/round. Well they are so prone to making errors Good luck all. 

May the force be with you!


----------



## Attentionseeker

The hopes are with NSW now that picture is much clear now.


----------



## makapaka

What it is? How it becomes clear?


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you have EOI date after mid of December, I think there are very little chances now that last round information is available. The numbers just don't add up well for these people.


----------



## serg.zador

Hi, 

If I was a 70 pointer, who has not submitted EOI yet, I would speed up and try to get an invitation this fin year - which means the number of 70 pointers is likely to rise. 

350 is also a very good sign, because this implies that dibp DOES need accountants, so all the people who won't get invited until June, are likely to get it in autumn. So everything will be fine just be patient. I have been waiting since Nov, and unlike today they were sending 25-45 invitations a round, so I used to be hopeless. 
Don't get depressed and don't be distracted - continue preparing yourself to compete DownUnder.



Serg


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> The hopes are with NSW now that picture is much clear now.


I hope they'll start to invite more 65pt accountants soon, especially those with eoi doe late December, January and February.


----------



## maxngo

Hey, my only worry is Accountants will be removed from the list from july onwards......


----------



## phz

serg.zador said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I was a 70 pointer, who has not submitted EOI yet, I would speed up and try to get an invitation this fin year - which means the number of 70 pointers is likely to rise.
> 
> 350 is also a very good sign, because this implies that dibp DOES need accountants, so all the people who won't get invited until June, are likely to get it in autumn. So everything will be fine just be patient. I have been waiting since Nov, and unlike today they were sending 25-45 invitations a round, so I used to be hopeless.
> Don't get depressed and don't be distracted - continue preparing yourself to compete DownUnder.
> 
> 
> 
> Serg


The things is, why would someone not submit their EOI if they've already have 70 points? 

Either they don't have 70 pts, or they didn't intend to stay in Australia. 

IF they don't have 70pts already, it could be a long journey to get even just 5 extra points. 

If they didn't intend to stay in Australia ... well... what factor would make them want to stay now?

If you're like me, who has quit their job and applied for a tourist visa to wait for invitation... July/August is a long wait.


----------



## serg.zador

phz said:


> The things is, why would someone not submit their EOI if they've already have 70 points?
> 
> 
> 
> Either they don't have 70 pts, or they didn't intend to stay in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> IF they don't have 70pts already, it could be a long journey to get even just 5 extra points.
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't intend to stay in Australia ... well... what factor would make them want to stay now?



I meant those people who have enough to claim 70 points, but haven't done it yet. For example, they are preparing documents for submission or assessment and etc. 

I am speaking of those who live outside Australia and live as usual. 


Serg


----------



## Auzman

genpmel said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for those updating the list.
> 
> Several agents recommended me to assesse for External Auditor 221312 and lodge a second NSW 190 to increase my chances of getting an invitation. I am currently on tourist visa in Australia ... waiting for invitation, so securing an invitation is my main priority right now... I think once official report for 17th Feb invitation round come out, depend on the number of invitation issued, I will have to either decide to keep on waiting or spend another 500 bucks on skill assessment ..
> 
> Even so, the odds of NSW 190 is not optimistic, as they seem to have either stopped or slowed down dramatically in inviting 65+6 pts from January onwards.
> 
> So far the amount of money I've spent on trying to get PR is staggeringly high .. I can't image what Australian economy will be like without us migrants..
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand your situation, a friend of mine got invited with 60 points towards the end of March last year hence I was confident that I will be too. I did my medicals, PCC for Aus n India etc , all our documents( my husbands docs included) have now expired and I'm back home as our my visa expired as well. The amount of money I have spent on IELTS and PTE for few points is unbelievable. I only tend to lose out on reading whereas I have got 8.5 in the rest of the modules. I guess its harder to wait when you have nothing else to do as these things hover over your mind every time. It's sad that it's just Accountants who are going through this. Really hope the situation improves for all of us. At times I feel,once the ceiling is met and I don't have to look forward to anything I will find some closure and move on to something new in my life. All we can do is HOPE.
Click to expand...

Feeling so bad as the situation goes worst.. We will have no hope for 60 pointers..seems like have to pack the luggage and back to home soon.. Will left long long painful stories in Australia behind..


----------



## phz

Firstly, considering the data from previous invitation round, 250 invitations cleared 15 days of 70 pts to 3rd of February, and 30 days of 65 pts to 3rd of August. Judging by the number of 70 points in previous rounds, it is safe to assume 15 days would have cleared 50 70pts invitation and left 200 invitation to 65pts.

This time, 350 invitations cleared 15 days of 70pts and 50 days of 65pts. If we keep the number of 70 pts constant at 50 for 15 days, it means 300 invitation went to 65pts.

300/50days, in August/September, there were 6 EOIs per day with 65pts.

In November and December, the rate of 65pts per day would be 40% higher, as predicted by data. So in these months, there would be 8-9 EOIs per day with 65pts.

To consider how many 65pts will get invitation this financial year, the number of 70pts would also need to be taken into account.

If we keep the number of 70 pts constant at 50/15days, there would be 3 EOIs per day with 70+ pts.

So let’s do the calculation

Assuming 350 invitations will be issued each round on wards.

Next round will see 70pts clearing 21 days, so 63 invitations will be given to 70 pts, 280 will be given to 65pts, and move 46 days to the 8th November.Because 8th November is a Sunday, it is likely to push to 9th November, Monday.

Second round in March will see 70pts clearing 15 days, taking 50 invitations. 300 invitations will be given to 65pts. Because there will be 8.5/per day of 65pts in November. 300 will only move another 35 days, to 14th December. At this stage, only 220 invitation is left this financial year.

First round in April will be the last round of invitation this financial year, inviting 220 more people. It’ll likely to be 6th April , so 70pts will clear another 15 days, taking 50 invitations. 170 invitations will be left for 65pts. By this point, there will still be 18 days left in December when there were 8.5 per day of 65pts. 18×8.5=153. So 153 invitations will clean backlog till 31st December, January 65pts will take another 17 invitations. Cut off will be 3rd of January. Because 1-3rd January are public holidays and weekends, it is likely to push to 5-6th of January.

Me having a EOI date of 4th January, might just be the last 10 people to receive an invitation this year. This puts me right on the edge between getting an invitation and not giving an invitation.

Keep invitations issued each round high would actually be the best scenario. Because if they decided to reduce the number of invitation for accountants from next round onwards, which is possible judging by the number of total invitation planned to send out next round, each additional round will have 50 more invitations goes to 70pts.

So the next best news I’m expecting to hear, would be that next round of invitation will issue another 350 invites.


----------



## Donnyy

maxngo said:


> Hey, my only worry is Accountants will be removed from the list from july onwards......


They wont completely eliminate accounting. Its the only representative from business. There is no marketing, management, HR, advertising, etc. They may though, reduce the ceiling to 2000 or 1500.

What they may also do is removing auditor from the list. They may still list company secretary & treasurer, but no more auditor. This will put more pressure to general accountant SOL. 

At worst, they reduce the ceiling to 1500 AND remove auditor from the list.:frusty:


----------



## phz

serg.zador said:


> I meant those people who have enough to claim 70 points, but haven't done it yet. For example, they are preparing documents for submission or assessment and etc.
> 
> I am speaking of those who live outside Australia and live as usual.
> 
> 
> Serg


I don't think this is going to impact the total number of 70pts ... 

I mean, if people have gone through the trouble to increase their points to 70,they would not wait around for another month or so just to prepare documents. Even if they are preparing for skill assessment, processing time is set, how fast can they speed up? 

How many people can claim 70 points effortlessly without trying ? You need Australian qualification, 2 years study, the right age, superior English... or 5+ years of experience .. and how many of these people would actually just wait around without submitting EOI ... If they don't know anything about EOI, most likely they'd go to an agent, and how many agents out there still ask people to wait when they already have 70 points? So really, you're looking at the rare cases, and whether they decide to submit or not is not going to make a big impact.

Plus they don't need any documents to submit EOI ... and for skill assessment, you need your university completion letter and IELTS, or py. People would have already got their completion letter way back in December. IF they still don't have IELTS or PTE, they don't have 70 pts. If people gone through the trouble to complete PY... they will DEFINITELY submit as soon as they are able.


----------



## phz

genpmel said:


> I can understand your situation, a friend of mine got invited with 60 points towards the end of March last year hence I was confident that I will be too. I did my medicals, PCC for Aus n India etc , all our documents( my husbands docs included) have now expired and I'm back home as our my visa expired as well. The amount of money I have spent on IELTS and PTE for few points is unbelievable. I only tend to lose out on reading whereas I have got 8.5 in the rest of the modules. I guess its harder to wait when you have nothing else to do as these things hover over your mind every time. It's sad that it's just Accountants who are going through this. Really hope the situation improves for all of us. At times I feel,once the ceiling is met and I don't have to look forward to anything I will find some closure and move on to something new in my life. All we can do is HOPE.


Do you have 60 pts ? What about NSW 190 was that an option back then? 

The situation has changed too quickly, people barely had time to respond. I came back to Australia July 2014 to do an Accounting degree, my second masters degree, did all the research I could and planned to get 65 points by the end of my course in 2015, just to be on the safe side. I achieved everything I planned. However..


----------



## maxngo

doe 15 jan 2016 with 65 pts. superior english.

I have a feeling i wont get anything for this yr,and next yr acct is removed. Story finish, sad.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> doe 15 jan 2016 with 65 pts. superior english.
> 
> I have a feeling i wont get anything for this yr,and next yr acct is removed. Story finish, sad.


If you have the option of graduate visa, you have plenty of time to wait for 190, you also stand a pretty good chance for it too. 

I doubt Australian immigration will take the chance to remove accounting. It's a very risky move, they would look for the next best alternative to reduce the impact this would make to the economy to minimum. I believe they've already done so July last year. So they'd either cut the quota again, keep the quota the same, or increase it.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It's a bit risky to wait till the next FY. Here hoping NSW will start inviting people with superior English. It's hard to predict anything with DIBP so with reduced number of total invitation I would be very surprised if they send another 350 invites in first round of March.


----------



## serg.zador

phz said:


> I don't think this is going to impact the total number of 70pts ...
> 
> I mean, if people have gone through the trouble to increase their points to 70,they would not wait around for another month or so just to prepare documents. Even if they are preparing for skill assessment, processing time is set, how fast can they speed up?
> 
> How many people can claim 70 points effortlessly without trying ? You need Australian qualification, 2 years study, the right age, superior English... or 5+ years of experience .. and how many of these people would actually just wait around without submitting EOI ... If they don't know anything about EOI, most likely they'd go to an agent, and how many agents out there still ask people to wait when they already have 70 points? So really, you're looking at the rare cases, and whether they decide to submit or not is not going to make a big impact.
> 
> Plus they don't need any documents to submit EOI ... and for skill assessment, you need your university completion letter and IELTS, or py. People would have already got their completion letter way back in December. IF they still don't have IELTS or PTE, they don't have 70 pts. If people gone through the trouble to complete PY... they will DEFINITELY submit as soon as they are able.


There are a lot of scenarios where people can claim 70 points "effortlessly".
If you're 30-31, and you have been working as an accountant after university, you can claim max points for age, max points for 8-year experience, at least 10 points for English. Here you are - 70 points. Also, you may claim 5 points for your partner skill or extra 10 points for superior English.
I spent more than a month preparing syllabus for CPA, and more than 2 years to pass IELTS, and frankly speaking I could have done this faster if I had been more dedicated. A lot of people live their lives and prepare for migration, which is not the main priority. Such people could have speed up if they want to get invites this FY.


----------



## Kamal1811

Hi guys 
Submitted eoi with 65 points in 18/11/2015
But later updated eoi for NSW 70 points in 9/12/2015
Now my points breakdown PDF shows the DOE(date of effect) as 18/11/2015 
But again the EOI PDF shows date submitted as 9/12/2015
I'm really confused here guys as per which is considered date of submission or date of effect ???
Please help fellas !!!


----------



## phz

serg.zador said:


> There are a lot of scenarios where people can claim 70 points "effortlessly".
> If you're 30-31, and you have been working as an accountant after university, you can claim max points for age, max points for 8-year experience, at least 10 points for English. Here you are - 70 points. Also, you may claim 5 points for your partner skill or extra 10 points for superior English.
> I spent more than a month preparing syllabus for CPA, and more than 2 years to pass IELTS, and frankly speaking I could have done this faster if I had been more dedicated. A lot of people live their lives and prepare for migration, which is not the main priority. Such people could have speed up if they want to get invites this FY.


8 years of experience, 2 years to pass IELTS test, all of these are signs efforts. Claiming English points, means they have to physically go take the test - and trust me, not easy for many people. Claiming work experience points, they would have to already had the work experience. 8 years working as an accountant at home, how many would considering migrating to Australia for a fresh new start? 

If someone has all these but have not lodged EOI, it is likely that migration is not their priority - living at home and living in Australia don't make a huge different to them, or only become important recently... Just think about it, how many people would be in your exact situation to want to immigrate now when policies are super tight, but didn't do so in the past when they didn't even have to try... They don't represent a large group of people who are going for accountant 189. I would say 5%, Whatever they decided to do does not affect statistical trend in a large scale.


----------



## Danav_Singh

phz said:


> If you have the option of graduate visa, you have plenty of time to wait for 190, you also stand a pretty good chance for it too.
> 
> I doubt Australian immigration will take the chance to remove accounting. It's a very risky move, they would look for the next best alternative to reduce the impact this would make to the economy to minimum. I believe they've already done so July last year. So they'd either cut the quota again, keep the quota the same, or increase it.


Sooner or later accounting has to go. Its on the cards for last few years. Given the high unemployment rate in this domain and also in this election year govt trying to prove people that they want to protect jobs for locals its very likely they will cut quota again this year. Not sure about removal though.


----------



## Ilyas1

My graduate visa is expiring . I just have 60 point and hard to get pr now and i came australia in 2012 so can i apply again for student visa. If someone know about it please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Ilyas1

Actually my 485 graduate visa (2 years) is expiring next month need suggestions can i apply student visa again


----------



## genpmel

phz said:


> Do you have 60 pts ? What about NSW 190 was that an option back then?
> 
> The situation has changed too quickly, people barely had time to respond. I came back to Australia July 2014 to do an Accounting degree, my second masters degree, did all the research I could and planned to get 65 points by the end of my course in 2015, just to be on the safe side. I achieved everything I planned. However..



Yes 60, applied in May 2015 ,I have put through 190 in Aug and 489 in Nov. I lived in Aus for 5 years. Just the timing didn't work out.. did a prof year as well. I'm so done now. Some migration agents adv me to take up other courses, I decided to come back instead. Thanks though, guess it happens.


----------



## aurora.a

Did you guys see the draft report regarding changes to the 2016-17 points system? 

New points Test Draft from November 2015 | Iscah

If this is approved, it is possible they may not further reduce the quota for accountants.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Personally I don't really mind if they reduce the quota.. My main concern is that they do not remove the accountants from SOL altogether.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Personally I don't really mind if they reduce the quota.. My main concern is that they do not remove the accountants from SOL altogether.


I mind, because I think it is extremely unfair that people who have money to do PY and Naati to get an extra 10 points are ranked higher than me. This is a terrible year for accountants because employers are unwilling to sponsor due to the changes being implemented that quickly. I have had no issues finding potential employers, just ones who are willing to do the paperwork!


----------



## Ausstar

Ilyas1 said:


> Actually my 485 graduate visa (2 years) is expiring next month need suggestions can i apply student visa again


Yes you can


----------



## Ausstar

I think they won't reduce the quota but may be they will add some mandatory things for 189/190


----------



## Stormbaby

Do you guys think that i can get points from bookkeeping experience?


----------



## Donnyy

for everyone who worried that they may remove accounting from SOL, and missed my previous post, here is my 2cents

They wont completely eliminate accounting. Its the only representative from business. There is no marketing, management, HR, advertising, etc. They may though, reduce the ceiling to 2000 or 1500.

What they may also do is removing auditor from the list. They may still list company secretary & treasurer, but no more auditor. This will put more pressure to general accountant SOL. 

At worst, they reduce the ceiling to 1500 AND remove auditor from the list.:frusty:


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi,

Just curious, the point cut off for Accountants general had been 70 for the past few months, but it finally dropped to 65 in the latest invitation round on 17 Feb.

Does this mean everyone with 70 to-date have been invited? 

Thank you!


----------



## Stormbaby

Im so desperate, im a fresh graduate, and the maximum i can get is pte65. So i have individual 55 points. I have been searching for interns and jobs. But no luck at all. Should i just take Professional year? Even if i take professional year, i only will have 60 points -_-

Help me please


----------



## Donnyy

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious, the point cut off for Accountants general had been 70 for the past few months, but it finally dropped to 65 in the latest invitation round on 17 Feb.
> 
> Does this mean everyone with 70 to-date have been invited?
> 
> Thank you!


yes, invitation are point based. 
It means, if the cut off points is 65, all 70 and above to-date have been invited.
Similarly, *if* the cut off points is 60, all 65 and above to-date have been invited.


----------



## Donnyy

Stormbaby said:


> Im so desperate, im a fresh graduate, and the maximum i can get is pte65. So i have individual 55 points. I have been searching for interns and jobs. But no luck at all. Should i just take Professional year? Even if i take professional year, i only will have 60 points -_-
> 
> Help me please


When you will turn 25? I would suggest PY and NAATI. PY is getting cheaper nowadays. It was around 12k 3 years ago. I heard u can enroll for around 8k nowadays.


----------



## blackrider89

Donnyy said:


> When you will turn 25? I would suggest PY and NAATI. PY is getting cheaper nowadays. It was around 12k 3 years ago. I heard u can enroll for around 8k nowadays.


Still 13k at Navitas. 9k at Performance Education (the one I would suggest) and only 5-6000 at QIBT .


----------



## Stormbaby

Donnyy said:


> When you will turn 25? I would suggest PY and NAATI. PY is getting cheaper nowadays. It was around 12k 3 years ago. I heard u can enroll for around 8k nowadays.


I will be 23 this year. My TR is about 14 months left. Have you done naati? Im so unfamiliar with it. And i heard it is so difficult?


----------



## Donnyy

Stormbaby said:


> I will be 23 this year. My TR is about 14 months left. Have you done naati? Im so unfamiliar with it. And i heard it is so difficult?


nope, i have got my invitation so i dont need to take NAATI.

My fds who took naati told me, it is easier to pass naati than chasing ielts all 8. (but your points will only increase by 5 instead of 10 if u get all 8 ielts /79+ pte)

14 months should be enough for naati/79pte preparation and completing PY.

good luck


----------



## Attentionseeker

NAATI is not an easy thing to pass. Not sure if you are enrolled in accredited course but i prepared on my own and the test was nothing less than a disaster. Will wait for my degree to complete now.


----------



## phz

Hi Everyone 

I also added stats from past invitation rounds. There might be some inaccuracies, however this is the best I can do with it. Please feel free to edit if you're 100% sure. Information including cutoff dates, number of invites each round etc. Only official data, no predictions 

Also, it would be really helpful if people could add their cases instead of just browsing... this takes me days to put together, I'm not getting paid to do this.. and I'm NOT sharing it to any institutions or agencies.. only purpose of it is to help myself, and help others. You don't have to worry about your privacy, because all you need to leave behind is a fake name or id..


----------



## phz

Attentionseeker said:


> NAATI is not an easy thing to pass. Not sure if you are enrolled in accredited course but i prepared on my own and the test was nothing less than a disaster. Will wait for my degree to complete now.


Are you doing a NATTI course ? good on you ! I paid a semi-private tutor to help me with NATTI, it's really not that easy as many people thought. My experience with interpreting test is that it requires a very high level of accuracy and really good short-term memory. Many people when they started out tend to miss information without realising. I have more respect to interpretors now that I've done it myself.


----------



## phz

ashotofhails said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just curious, the point cut off for Accountants general had been 70 for the past few months, but it finally dropped to 65 in the latest invitation round on 17 Feb.
> 
> Does this mean everyone with 70 to-date have been invited?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes. last round conducted on 17th Feb, all 70pts up to 17th Feb have been invited.


----------



## phz

aurora.a said:


> I mind, because I think it is extremely unfair that people who have money to do PY and Naati to get an extra 10 points are ranked higher than me. This is a terrible year for accountants because employers are unwilling to sponsor due to the changes being implemented that quickly. I have had no issues finding potential employers, just ones who are willing to do the paperwork!


Yes, I totally agree. They've totally turned this into a business, people are using up all their savings just on getting their lives started in this country.


----------



## gf31hk

phz said:


> Do you have 60 pts ? What about NSW 190 was that an option back then?
> 
> The situation has changed too quickly, people barely had time to respond. I came back to Australia July 2014 to do an Accounting degree, my second masters degree, did all the research I could and planned to get 65 points by the end of my course in 2015, just to be on the safe side. I achieved everything I planned. However..


Hi Phz

I understand what you are going through as I am in the same situation. I have 65 points as well. But isn't it true that if you dont get invited before the end of this financial year, your application will get rolled over and considered next financial year? 
Also, I want to ask you if we really need to pay a lawyer to put in the application for us or we could do it ourselves and save the money?
I have not put in an EOI because I am thinking about doing an extra semester to gain 5 more points? 
My point breakdown: Age: 30. English 20 Master's degree 15


----------



## gf31hk

maxngo said:


> doe 15 jan 2016 with 65 pts. superior english.
> 
> I have a feeling i wont get anything for this yr,and next yr acct is removed. Story finish, sad.


Hi Max,
I was reading this one post and the person's speculations were that accounting would not be removed from the list. However, the department of immigration might impose the need for applicants to have accounting experience.

What is your thought?


----------



## ksal10

*Suggestions and Comments*

Hi all,

I will like to wish all a good luck waiting in the queue for the invitation.
Also, please share your thoughts and add me in the data list too..

Following are my case details for EOI:

ksal10..

Applied EOI with 60 points on 06/11/2015 on 189,
Applied EOI with 65 points on 06/11/2015 on 190 (however not invited from any state),
Applied EOI with 70 points on 10/11/2015 on 489 with family points.
Kindly share your opinions on how to increase 5 points from 60 to 65.

more details such to follow such as age, work ex etc....

Thank you for your time..ksal


----------



## ivetka233

*457 to PR*

hi, i want to ask for my friend he is holding 457 visa and would like to apply for PR,, is that possible?

He never studied in australia and have only secondary school from overseas but has been given 457 for his many years experiencies,.... can sb help me if that possible and how many years he has to be on 457 to can apply for PR


----------



## maxngo

gf31hk said:


> Hi Max,
> I was reading this one post and the person's speculations were that accounting would not be removed from the list. However, the department of immigration might impose the need for applicants to have accounting experience.
> 
> What is your thought?




Well.. I at the moment just hope to get PR first. Then come my internship and job hunting. I wouldnt want to think about next year Accounting being made harder to migrate.


----------



## gf31hk

maxngo said:


> Well.. I at the moment just hope to get PR first. Then come my internship and job hunting. I wouldnt want to think about next year Accounting being made harder to migrate.


Hi Max
What I am trying to say is that if you don't get an invitation by the end of this financial year, your application will get rolled over and considered next financial year. and by that time, department of immigration might make work experience as a requirement for a PR application. That's what someone in the forum speculated.


----------



## azerty

gf31hk said:


> Hi Max
> What I am trying to say is that if you don't get an invitation by the end of this financial year, your application will get rolled over and considered next financial year. and by that time, department of immigration might make work experience as a requirement for a PR application. That's what someone in the forum speculated.


Something of a we'll deal with that when it happens kind of thing, I think.
It's more a cpa/ca/icaa decision if they want to require experience. DIBP bases its decision on whether you get a successful skilled assessment from them.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think if they add the experience requirement, it will impact the people who are enrolling in accounting courses and they do not want to lose any money. It could be possible that they add professional year requirement like we have in some other occupations. Keep in mind, that'd also bring a lot of money for them. It's really about the money at the end of day.


----------



## Stormbaby

quick question, can i still get invitation for 189 while holding 489(family sponsored) visa? please help me if anyone know the answer. thankyou!


----------



## Ausstar

Stormbaby said:


> quick question, can i still get invitation for 189 while holding 489(family sponsored) visa? please help me if anyone know the answer. thankyou!


Yes you can


----------



## Kamal1811

Ausstar said:


> Yes you can


Hello guys
11/18/15 
is it fair to hope for the invitation this year?
if yes how about in second round of march??

Any calculated opinions mates!!
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ActionJackson

Please add me to the waiting list.
EOI submitted 19 Feb 2016
Points = 65
I wrote IELTS general last week and requested a remark from 1st attempt to try and increase my points by 10. If I don't get IELTS I will try PTE (feeling determined, although the costs are mounting and I can only write another next month)
I heard there is about a 6 month backlog of 65'ers and I turn 40 in August


----------



## phz

ActionJackson said:


> Please add me to the waiting list.
> EOI submitted 19 Feb 2016
> Points = 65
> I wrote IELTS general last week and requested a remark from 1st attempt to try and increase my points by 10. If I don't get IELTS I will try PTE (feeling determined, although the costs are mounting and I can only write another next month)
> I heard there is about a 6 month backlog of 65'ers and I turn 40 in August


Thank you, I've added your case. If you can rise points from English test, you would have a good chance this year.


----------



## phz

Kamal1811 said:


> Hello guys
> 11/18/15
> is it fair to hope for the invitation this year?
> if yes how about in second round of march??
> 
> Any calculated opinions mates!!
> :fingerscrossed:


Aim for 23rd March.


----------



## phz

gf31hk said:


> Hi Phz
> 
> I understand what you are going through as I am in the same situation. I have 65 points as well. But isn't it true that if you dont get invited before the end of this financial year, your application will get rolled over and considered next financial year?
> Also, I want to ask you if we really need to pay a lawyer to put in the application for us or we could do it ourselves and save the money?
> I have not put in an EOI because I am thinking about doing an extra semester to gain 5 more points?
> My point breakdown: Age: 30. English 20 Master's degree 15


Yes, if you're not invited this financial year you'll be in the queue for next financial year. 

I haven't paid any lawyer. That being said, if your case involves work experience, it is probably better to consult one ... that's what I would do anyway if I had any related work experience and hoping to claim points for that. 

If you lodge EOI now, you will most likely have to wait for next financial year for 189. BUT you will have chance this financial year for NSW 190. 
If you get 5 points from doing another semester, you will be in for next financial year as well, but you'll have 70 points. 
So it's really up to you...


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So Just saying what are the predictions for next year , i mean if God forbid they reduce the ceiling to something like 1500 then again its gonna be 20-25 invites per month and all that's gonna be captured by 70 pointers, darn it i was so closed to getting invitation this year, had 55 points in November, so i traveled all the way to Dubai to attempt PTE just so i could increase my points which i did but now since i am on 65 points there is huge backlog doesn't seem like i'm gonna get 189 this year as my DOE is 9th Feb... Guys what to do........


----------



## phz

Many thanks to whomever updated occupational ceiling usage and remaining on my Google sheet!


----------



## phz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So Just saying what are the predictions for next year , i mean if God forbid they reduce the ceiling to something like 1500 then again its gonna be 20-25 invites per month and all that's gonna be captured by 70 pointers, darn it i was so closed to getting invitation this year, had 55 points in November, so i traveled all the way to Dubai to attempt PTE just so i could increase my points which i did but now since i am on 65 points there is huge backlog doesn't seem like i'm gonna get 189 this year as my DOE is 9th Feb... Guys what to do........


NSW 190 is worth waiting for, or take some lessons on PTE and try again. I'm taking lessons at the moment. May seem like alot of money but I know if I don't try until the last second I'm going to regret in the future.. so ... but it's just me, not sure if others would do the same


----------



## Tinkerbell1

phz said:


> NSW 190 is worth waiting for, or take some lessons on PTE and try again. I'm taking lessons at the moment. May seem like a lot of money but I know if I don't try until the last second I'm going to regret in the future.. so ... but it's just me, not sure if others would do the same


I reckon you misunderstood my statement, i had 55 points in November with 10 points from IELTS so i traveled to Dubai and attempted PTE got 20 points in it and that's how my points became 65, Don't have any other option really to increase points at the moment, all i am saying is if God forbid i don't get invite this year what are the odds of getting it next year?


----------



## phz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> I reckon you misunderstood my statement, i had 55 points in November with 10 points from IELTS so i traveled to Dubai and attempted PTE got 20 points in it and that's how my points became 65, Don't have any other option really to increase points at the moment, all i am saying is if God forbid i don't get invite this year what are the odds of getting it next year?


Oh ok, so you've already have maximum points for English. You're outside of Australia so I don't know if you have other options such as NATTI... you'll probably know if you do. Work experience - again you'd know that as well. 

The only problem with next financial year is that many factors need to be taken into account, such as the number of 70pts queuing up after we meet occupational ceiling this year, the new occupational ceiling for next financial year, and the ultimate question : if accounting will be removed from the list next year. Me personally think it's unlikely, but really, there's a 50/50 chance. 

So if it remains on the list, and occupational ceiling being the same as this year, it could take couple of rounds to clear accumulated 70pts before it's 65pts' turn again. But then again, it depends on how many invitation DIBP decided to issue each round.. if it's strictly pro-rata, than you can probably expecting an invitation around or after September. However, DIBP only kind of followed pro-rata this year in July and August .. then, things messed up big time. So, it's their end game not ours. It's a **** situation I know.


----------



## jacknguyen

hey guys,
the result of 17Feb is up.
nearly 350 spots were taken and it is up till the 23 Sep 2015-65pts
--> no hope for 60pts like me


----------



## Tinkerbell1

You are right PHZ , a lot of things depend on whether Accountant remains in the SOL next year or not and if it does what the ceiling value would be, what do u think are the chances for me to get NSW nomination i have 65 points with superior english.


----------



## phz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> You are right PHZ , a lot of things depend on whether Accountant remains in the SOL next year or not and if it does what the ceiling value would be, what do u think are the chances for me to get NSW nomination i have 65 points with superior english.


I don't have much information about NSW 190, all I know is that they like people with high points, Australian qualification, superior English, or at least proficient English, Australian work experience and NATTI. So far many agents I consulted have described their selection as random, unpredictable, and if you have one or two things they like and at least 65 points, you have a fair chance - but that being said, they have gone quiet after Nov/Dec and haven't invited many people including accountants. However, they do have more than half of this year's quota left. Many people, including me , believe they will speed up and invite more people when this year's occupational ceilling for 189 is met.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Let us all hope for the best then, by the way any other states sponsoring accountants for 190 that u know of?


----------



## iZorro

Tinkerbell1 said:


> I reckon you misunderstood my statement, i had 55 points in November with 10 points from IELTS so i traveled to Dubai and attempted PTE got 20 points in it and that's how my points became 65, Don't have any other option really to increase points at the moment, all i am saying is if God forbid i don't get invite this year what are the odds of getting it next year?



Hi Tinkerbell1, why PTE at Dubai? Is it easier to score there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

Guys
Will NSW invite accountant anymore?
Or they already took enough of this group in this financial year?


----------



## phz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Let us all hope for the best then, by the way any other states sponsoring accountants for 190 that u know of?


Other state sponsorship requires work offering etc, I have not looked into it. But it may be well worth looking into.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys, do you know how long does it take to get naati result? They say it takes 10 weeks but I have heard you can get it in less than 10 weeks. Is it true?


----------



## sandeep3004

I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


----------



## ashotofhails

Just curious, once you have been invited by NSW for 190, is there any chance your nomination application is not approved even when you claimed correct points for EOI and supplied all the necessary documents required? 


Thank you!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

Just got an invitation from NSW. So bloody relieved!


----------



## kandy123

When did you applied EOI

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys i just received the invite from NSW too please please guide me what to do next?


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi all,

Another question - Does it help with your NSW nomination application if you include an employment offer letter in NSW you received that you are about to start?

Thank you!


----------



## cink

Attentionseeker said:


> Just got an invitation from NSW. So bloody relieved!



Congrats!!! what is ur point break up? do u have superior english and PY? just want to know points considered by nsw


----------



## kandy123

Guys humble request. . Plz share your points and EOI date. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Hi guys just received the invitation from nsw. Doe 9/12/15 , 70points


----------



## kandy123

Attentionseeker said:


> Just got an invitation from NSW. So bloody relieved!


Points? eoi date? Ielts?


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kandy123

sandeep3004 said:


> I bring hope for everyone. Just got 190 invite. 65 points. Don't think I should wait for 189. Details to follow later. Thanks and Cheer up. Stay Positive.


Points? eoi date? Ielts?


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kandy123

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys i just received the invite from NSW too please please guide me what to do next?


Points? eoi date? Ielts?

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys my information is there in my signature. Good luck to everyone who are waiting for an invite.


----------



## alizain1156

Hi there. I just got invitation from NSW. PTE 90 each. Total 65+5. EOI 9/12/15. So happy. Yahoooooooo!


----------



## mike04

got an invitation.. after a long wait... yeppie!! Happy...


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

Attentionseeker said:


> Guys my information is there in my signature. Good luck to everyone who are waiting for an invite.


Hi,

I too applied on 2/2/16 under NSW 65+5 points. What do you think could be the reason for no invite for me?


----------



## Attentionseeker

rakeshgulgulia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too applied on 2/2/16 under NSW 65+5 points. What do you think could be the reason for no invite for me?


Not sure bro. It could be anything. You never know what they are thinking when they invite somebody.


----------



## Attentionseeker

It seems like I am the only one who got invited today with EOI date of Feb.


----------



## cink

seems like they have invited those who have superior english


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> It seems like I am the only one who got invited today with EOI date of Feb.


me too got invited with feb date mate i applied on 9th Feb


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys, what documents are required to submitt for education evidence? i did ACCA and since its not a programme that is studied in universities but rather in private colleges what documents would i need to submitt for visa? i mean i have got ACCA transcripts and membership certificates, would NSW/ DIBP require college letters or something?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> me too got invited with feb date mate i applied on 9th Feb


Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys, what documents are required to submitt for education evidence? i did ACCA and since its not a programme that is studied in universities but rather in private colleges what documents would i need to submitt for visa? i mean i have got ACCA transcripts and membership certificates, would NSW/ DIBP require college letters or something?


I sent transcripts, letter of good standing and certificate.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Makybe Diva said:


> I sent transcripts, letter of good standing and certificate.


Thank you Makybe Diva, hope all works out fine i have been waiting for this for a very long time now, had to work a lot to increase my points.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Thank you Makybe Diva, hope all works out fine i have been waiting for this for a very long time now, had to work a lot to increase my points.


It's well deserved - good luck


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Guys, just got an e-mail randomly from NSW and they have sent an invitation. Ive been following this forum for ages now and thought that there will be no chances for me to get an invite this year. BUT I GOT AN INVITE FROM NSW !!!!!

EOI details as follows

EOI submitted 10/02/2016 - 65 points

Age - 25points
Bachelors - 15 points
Study in Australia - 5 points
PTE - 20 points


----------



## Sujan1234

It seems NSW is inviting 65 pointers with 20 points of english. I have only 10 and waiting from 29 Jan 2016. Do you guys think I will get invited?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Sujan1234 said:


> It seems NSW is inviting 65 pointers with 20 points of english. I have only 10 and waiting from 29 Jan 2016. Do you guys think I will get invited?


Dont worry mate you will get invited soon seems like NSW has started inviting accountants after a long wait, till yesterday we were also hopeless of receiving invite but hey its life u never know when things turn around.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Sujan1234 said:


> It seems NSW is inviting 65 pointers with 20 points of english. I have only 10 and waiting from 29 Jan 2016. Do you guys think I will get invited?


With more 65 pointers being invited for 190 it may even open the door for 189 for you.


----------



## alizain1156

Hi there. just a quick question.

If I have qualification assesment for accountant general for bachelors degree. Do I have to get my Master degree assessed for PR?


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Hey guys. Received invitation for 190 as mentioned before. Im just pondering over a couple of things. Any input would be appreciated. 

1st - I know this question might sound silly to some, but do you think I should wait for a 189 invite now that many people have been invited for 190 ? Some people might think I am an idiot for even considering that but I want to know if any other people are thinking along those lines

2nd - Does any one have any thoughts as to what are the procedures in place for NSW to check that I am actually living in NSW after I get the PR. Or is it the case when no one checks and I can actually live wherever I want. 

Thanks guys. Much appreciated


----------



## makapaka

Phz
Where are you?
Can you please Edit the list, as Many people got invitation today?


----------



## Ash144

Attentionseeker said:


> Just got an invitation from NSW. So bloody relieved!


Congrats. I am so happy for you. Atleast I wont see any negative comment from you


----------



## Tinkerbell1

phz said:


> Oh ok, so you've already have maximum points for English. You're outside of Australia so I don't know if you have other options such as NATTI... you'll probably know if you do. Work experience - again you'd know that as well.
> 
> The only problem with next financial year is that many factors need to be taken into account, such as the number of 70pts queuing up after we meet occupational ceiling this year, the new occupational ceiling for next financial year, and the ultimate question : if accounting will be removed from the list next year. Me personally think it's unlikely, but really, there's a 50/50 chance.
> 
> So if it remains on the list, and occupational ceiling being the same as this year, it could take couple of rounds to clear accumulated 70pts before it's 65pts' turn again. But then again, it depends on how many invitation DIBP decided to issue each round.. if it's strictly pro-rata, than you can probably expecting an invitation around or after September. However, DIBP only kind of followed pro-rata this year in July and August .. then, things messed up big time. So, it's their end game not ours. It's a **** situation I know.



PHZ it was just yesterday when we were talking about 190 invitation and how hopeless things were and today with God's good grace many 65 pointers received the invite from NSW, keep the spirits high folks life is full of surprises.


----------



## Ausstar

Congrats to everyone have a bash 
Good luck


----------



## phz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> PHZ it was just yesterday when we were talking about 190 invitation and how hopeless things were and today with God's good grace many 65 pointers received the invite from NSW, keep the spirits high folks life is full of surprises.


Hi 

Congratulations ! Very happy for all those waiting for a long time for an invitation. I was just going to ask if anyone's got NSW 190 today, as I heard that my fellow friends waiting for NSW 190 as External auditors, Taxation accountants have got invitations today. 

By the look of things, they've sent a bunch of invitations to General Accountant 65+5 points with superior English. Other occupations such as the ones I mentioned above, have people with proficient English getting an invite. This confirms that NSW prefers people with superior English and at least 65+5 points, for General Accountant occupation, but not necessarily for other accountant related occupations. I am thinking of getting my skills assessed as an external auditor and lodge another NSW 190 ... if I still have a problem getting PTE...

Hopefully NSW will soon consider 65+5 pts with proficient English. 

As regards to my list, I will only remove you guys out of my list if you can confirm that you will take the opportunity of NSW 190 and suspend your 189 EOI. 

Again, congratulations to everyone ! You totally deserved this and good luck with your application and new life in Australia.


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> Phz
> Where are you?
> Can you please Edit the list, as Many people got invitation today?


I can't really remove them unless they confirm that they will suspend their 189 EOI ... getting a letter from NSW will not change their EOI status. Some people might still choose to not take NSW invitation and wait for 189.


----------



## phz

Hi maxngo, I assume you got NSW 190 as well ?


----------



## Motlove

Do be upset, good news for 65 pointers who do not receive NSW invite today is that I believe all 65 pointers with superior English as well as 70 pointers have been invited by NSW up today. If all of them accept the invitation from NSW there will be more backlog clearing next round.

Pray for us


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am assuming they sent out invitations to all 65 pointers with superior English.


----------



## alizain1156

Hi guys. Can anybody help me please.

If I already have skills assesment for accountant general for my Overseas Bachelors Degree, Do I have to apply for skills assesment again for my Masters degree to get 5 extra points or not?

Thanks in advaance


----------



## maxngo

Hey everyone.

I lodged 190 on 15Jan 2016 as well, and i have not got invited.

My points is 65, with superior English.

Whats wrong?


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I lodged 190 on 15Jan 2016 as well, and i have not got invited.
> 
> My points is 65, with superior English.
> 
> Whats wrong?


Check all your emails, including junk box. At this stage you won't receive an invitation in skillselect


----------



## maxngo

Actually my lawyer keeps details of my EOI. I have never had access. Only tonight that i got advice from a brother, so i tried "forgotten password" and managed to log in . I got to see my EOI for the first time.

In the Correspondence section, there is no invitation.


----------



## Motlove

maxngo said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I lodged 190 on 15Jan 2016 as well, and i have not got invited.
> 
> My points is 65, with superior English.
> 
> Whats wrong?


Do you have 65 or 65+5, if you have 65 not including 5 points from NSW then I assume you should get invited with superior English, check your EOI quick.


----------



## maxngo

phz so you mean invitation has been sent to the Email address as nominated by my Lawyer, ?
So the invitation wont appear in EOI login >?

If then , tmr i will call him and hope i had got it


----------



## maxngo

Motlove said:


> Do you have 65 or 65+5, if you have 65 not including 5 points from NSW then I assume you should get invited with superior English, check your EOI quick.


I have 65 pts without nsw 5pts. 

I logged in EOI skillselect, but in Correspondence there is NO invitation

Could it be in the email, or that just means no ?


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> phz so you mean invitation has been sent to the Email address as nominated by my Lawyer, ?
> So the invitation wont appear in EOI login >?
> 
> If then , tmr i will call him and hope i had got it


Yes you won't have an invitation in skillselect. At this stage NSW will only send emails to inform you that you've been nominated. Technically it's call a nomination. You will have 14 days to respond to a nomination, and once you've responded positively to a nomination and paid $330 to NSW and lodged required documents, they will manually change your EOI status in skillselect. 

So yeah, contact your lawyer if you have handed everything over for him to deal with.


----------



## maxngo

phz said:


> Yes you won't have an invitation in skillselect. At this stage NSW will only send emails to inform you that you've been nominated. Technically it's call a nomination. You will have 14 days to respond to a nomination, and once you've responded positively to a nomination and paid $330 to NSW and lodged required documents, they will manually change your EOI status in skillselect.
> 
> So yeah, contact your lawyer if you have handed everything over for him to deal with.


closeInvitations
Date
Correspondence ID
Title
Action
No records to display.

This is what shows in my Skillselect. Invitations: No

So u mean it must be in the email, not on here

Are you sure phz?


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> closeInvitations
> Date
> Correspondence ID
> Title
> Action
> No records to display.
> 
> This is what shows in my Skillselect. Invitations: No
> 
> So u mean it must be in the email, not on here


Yes it won't be in your skillselect account. You don't get invited automatically in skillselect with NSW 190. You will have to first send all your documents to NSW and pay an additional $300 or so after receiving a nomination from them. If you lawyer has left his email address when he lodged EOI for you, the nomination will be send to his email address.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> closeInvitations
> Date
> Correspondence ID
> Title
> Action
> No records to display.
> 
> This is what shows in my Skillselect. Invitations: No
> 
> So u mean it must be in the email, not on here
> 
> Are you sure phz?


I am 100% sure


----------



## maxngo

Thank you phz. Calling the lawyer would be my first thing to do tmr morning. Thanks a lot. But i wont put too much hope, coz i may not have got it at all.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Thank you phz. Calling the lawyer would be my first thing to do tmr morning. Thanks a lot. But i wont put too much hope, coz i may not have got it at all.


I believe you have already received it. It's like 2100 over east right? Have a good sleep and expect the good news !


----------



## maxngo

Thanks phz. Thats weird, coz if he got it he would have let me know already.

My brother got invited email in the morning.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Thanks phz. Thats weird, coz if he got it he would have let me know already.
> 
> My brother got invited email in the morning.


Maybe he was just planning on telling you tomorrow...


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Thanks phz. Thats weird, coz if he got it he would have let me know already.
> 
> My brother got invited email in the morning.


Does your brother have access to his skillselect account ?


----------



## maxngo

yes, he does. He has access to HIS account. but maybe he got an email seperately


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> yes, he does. He has access to HIS account. but maybe he got an email seperately


Is his status in skillselect shows 'invited'?


----------



## maxngo

i think no. He just confirmed me your saying was right. It will just be an email, not invitation shown in skillselect.


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> i think no. He just confirmed me your saying was right. It will just be an email, not invitation shown in skillselect.


There you go, don't worry. I'm sure you'll get the good news tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyBoy

Attentionseeker said:


> Just got an invitation from NSW. So bloody relieved!


Congrats bro. Enjoy !!!!


----------



## serg.zador

For those who are waiting for NSW SS. 

The factors that influence SS process are: 

1. Occupation
2. Points
3. English
4. Experience 

And only then DOE.

This is what NSW web site says. 


Serg


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

serg.zador said:


> For those who are waiting for NSW SS.
> 
> The factors that influence SS process are:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Points
> 3. English
> 4. Experience
> 
> And only then DOE.
> 
> This is what NSW web site says.
> 
> Serg


They are only inviting those who got 20 points in english or job experience. Im sure there is no one invited who got 10 i English.


----------



## phz

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> They are only inviting those who got 20 points in english or job experience. Im sure there is no one invited who got 10 i English.


For external auditors and taxation accountant, people have got invitations today with 10 points in English.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> For external auditors and taxation accountant, people have got invitations today with 10 points in English.


Do you know anyone ?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Do you know anyone ?


What is the date of EOI ?


----------



## phz

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> What is the date of EOI ?


One in December and one in February ... that's all I can disclose publicly ...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

phz said:


> One in December and one in February ... that's all I can disclose publicly ...


I applied in 2nd dec but have not received. 
So please dont provide wrong information.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I applied in 2nd dec but have not received.
> So please dont provide wrong information.


Edication20+age30+pte10+PY5+state5=70as external auditor. 
I hope that clarified you brother.


----------



## serg.zador

phz said:


> For external auditors and taxation accountant, people have got invitations today with 10 points in English.



Auditors is a different story. I think competition there is weaker, so min requirements are lower. Surprised to know an accountant was invited to NSW SS with 10 points. Are you sure it was NSW, and 65+5 points? 


Serg


----------



## Sujan1234

Education 20
Age 30
PTE 10
PY 5
EOI DOE: 4/02/2016 for external auditor
EOI DOE: 29/01/2016 for taxation accountant. Do you guys think that I can get invitation soon?


----------



## Auzman

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> phz said:
> 
> 
> 
> One in December and one in February ... that's all I can disclose publicly ...
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in 2nd dec but have not received.
> So please dont provide wrong information.
Click to expand...

Yes I think it's a wrong information..


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Thanks phz. Thats weird, coz if he got it he would have let me know already.
> 
> My brother got invited email in the morning.


Pretty confident about you. Check with your lawyer first thing in the morning.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ash144 said:


> Congrats. I am so happy for you. Atleast I wont see any negative comment from you


You may consider my comments negative but I would still recommend you to increase your points to at least 65. I wasted around $1200 on naati but I don't regret it. I think my decision was appropriate according to the circumstances. I am guessing NSW invited a lot of accountants today. Last time they invited this many people was in November. So that's a 3 months gap. I hope 65 pointers with proficient English are invited soon as they put in more time and effort than us with superior English to get to 65 points.


----------



## ksal10

hi all, what is the eligibility for SS from NSW, does it require oneself to have any work exp.

Please add me to the list Phz thanks
EOI submitted on 06/11/15 for 189,190 and 489 FS.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> closeInvitations
> Date
> Correspondence ID
> Title
> Action
> No records to display.
> 
> This is what shows in my Skillselect. Invitations: No
> 
> So u mean it must be in the email, not on here
> 
> Are you sure phz?


I can confirm you that your skill set is not updated and you just receive an invite on your email. There is no correspondence in my skillset account and I got invite on my email. So contact your lawyer tomorrow.


----------



## Attentionseeker

ksal10 said:


> hi all, what is the eligibility for SS from NSW, does it require oneself to have any work exp.
> 
> Please add me to the list Phz thanks
> EOI submitted on 06/11/15 for 189,190 and 489 FS.


No work experience required for NSW.


----------



## ksal10

So all i require is to submit an EOI and wait for nomination from the state. Is this correct protocol ?


----------



## phz

ksal10 said:


> hi all, what is the eligibility for SS from NSW, does it require oneself to have any work exp.
> 
> Please add me to the list Phz thanks
> EOI submitted on 06/11/15 for 189,190 and 489 FS.


It looks like you have filled my sheet with 60 points for 189. Is that correct ? I have you name but because I only intended to collect data of 65pts 189 and haven't been collecting data for 60pts, I'm not sure what I can do ... I mean I have two people on my list with 60 pts, one is you. You're welcome to search online and collect the number of people with 60pts yourself, I know there are several people in this thread with 60 pts and have been waiting.


----------



## phz

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I applied in 2nd dec but have not received.
> So please dont provide wrong information.


I'm pretty sure, early December, External Auditor. You don't have to believe me, seriously, lying to you provides me no benefit.


----------



## phz

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Edication20+age30+pte10+PY5+state5=70as external auditor.
> I hope that clarified you brother.


I'm certain the External Auditor does not have PY - partner skills 5 pts instead. Maybe that's a factor.


----------



## phz

serg.zador said:


> Auditors is a different story. I think competition there is weaker, so min requirements are lower. Surprised to know an accountant was invited to NSW SS with 10 points. Are you sure it was NSW, and 65+5 points?
> 
> 
> Serg


You mean taxation accountant ? for NSW 190 it's actually a different occupation, and yes, proficient English, only lodged EOI this month.


----------



## phz

Sujan1234 said:


> Education 20
> Age 30
> PTE 10
> PY 5
> EOI DOE: 4/02/2016 for external auditor
> EOI DOE: 29/01/2016 for taxation accountant. Do you guys think that I can get invitation soon?


Again, the taxation accountant invited today, no PY, proficient English, partner skills 5 pts.

I think NSW may not like PY for some reason ... or they prefer people with a skilled partner.


----------



## azerty

I think I will like ask if anybody has an idea if NSW will take a preference to NSW only EOIs over "any".

I know SA will never select applicants who indicate "any", just wondering what NSW's stance is on those.

Btw, grats to those who've gotten EOIs today and thanks for the info you provided for us, Phz.


----------



## serg.zador

phz said:


> Again, the taxation accountant invited today, no PY, proficient English, partner skills 5 pts.
> 
> I think NSW may not like PY for some reason ... or they prefer people with a skilled partner.



How many points in total? 
Didn't know the type of accountancy matters. 


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

Guys, it is not that hard to connect the dots. So far only those 65 pointers are invited who have superior English. There is clear trend seen here on this forum.


----------



## genpmel

Congrats to all who have received NSW invite.
I have a question, my IELTS score will expire soon, If I plan on getting a similar score in my IELTS ( 7 band) if not more and edit my EoI to the newer date will my DoE change? 
In theory my overall points will remain the same, but my IELTS date will change. Will this impact my DoE ??


----------



## aurora.a

phz said:


> For external auditors and taxation accountant, people have got invitations today with 10 points in English.


Do you know how many points your external auditor friend had?


----------



## aurora.a

phz said:


> I'm certain the External Auditor does not have PY - partner skills 5 pts instead. Maybe that's a factor.


That's what I thought too. I've seen a post on this forum from someone who said their agent had a clients visa get refused for claiming points from accounting professional year as an external auditor


----------



## Sujan1234

I don't know if it's good to say or not but can I ask all friends who got 190 invitation and don't really need 189 then can you please withdraw your 189 EOI? It will make less 65 pointers so everyone will have chance to get 189 invitation.


----------



## Makybe Diva

Sujan1234 said:


> I don't know if it's good to say or not but can I ask all friends who got 190 invitation and don't really need 189 then can you please withdraw your 189 EOI? It will make less 65 pointers so everyone will have chance to get 189 invitation.


I don't suppose many will do so until their state nomination has been approved - I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

aurora.a said:


> That's what I thought too. I've seen a post on this forum from someone who said their agent had a clients visa get refused for claiming points from accounting professional year as an external auditor


Is it confirmed news that PY is not acceptable if applied as external auditor?


----------



## khart

Hello! 
Just wanted to post that i got a NSW 190 invitation last night
details are as follows:
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points
Education: 15 points
State nomination: 5 points
So, 65+5 points 
EOI date: 10/12/2015


----------



## Crazy student

phz said:


> ksal10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi all, what is the eligibility for SS from NSW, does it require oneself to have any work exp.
> 
> Please add me to the list Phz thanks
> EOI submitted on 06/11/15 for 189,190 and 489 FS.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you have filled my sheet with 60 points for 189. Is that correct ? I have you name but because I only intended to collect data of 65pts 189 and haven't been collecting data for 60pts, I'm not sure what I can do ... I mean I have two people on my list with 60 pts, one is you. You're welcome to search online and collect the number of people with 60pts yourself, I know there are several people in this thread with 60 pts and have been waiting.
Click to expand...

@PHZ : it seems that not ANY external auditor invited yesterday from the forum. I am not doubting you but could you please confirm if your friend had experience and/or superior english or anything? There are many external auditor with 65 points not invited. I am not sure if anything to do with experience. Thank you.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> @PHZ : it seems that not ANY external auditor invited yesterday from the forum. I am not doubting you but could you please confirm if your friend had experience and/or superior english or anything? There are many external auditor with 65 points not invited. I am not sure if anything to do with experience. Thank you.


As far as I know, there are only 2-3 external auditors with 65 points that I have seen post on this forum


----------



## aurora.a

That is, 65 without ss


----------



## Crazy student

aurora.a said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> @PHZ : it seems that not ANY external auditor invited yesterday from the forum. I am not doubting you but could you please confirm if your friend had experience and/or superior english or anything? There are many external auditor with 65 points not invited. I am not sure if anything to do with experience. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, there are only 2-3 external auditors with 65 points that I have seen post on this forum
Click to expand...

Sujan1234-65
Mrsalmanyousuf-65
Mgfg-65
Neyogasgas-75
Favour28-75
Jeff0002-65+
I got this list just now searching external auditor noone to confirm yet for invitation received


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Crazy student said:


> Sujan1234-65
> Mrsalmanyousuf-65
> Mgfg-65
> Neyogasgas-75
> Favour28-75
> Jeff0002-65+
> I got this list just now searching external auditor noone to confirm yet for invitation received


Yeah， only those invited who got 20 in english or job exp.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> Sujan1234-65
> Mrsalmanyousuf-65
> Mgfg-65
> Neyogasgas-75
> Favour28-75
> Jeff0002-65+
> I got this list just now searching external auditor noone to confirm yet for invitation received



I didn't include the 75 pointers but I think one of them got invite two weeks ago?


----------



## Sujan1234

Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency. 
DOE: 29/01/2016
65 points
Age: 30
Education:20
Py:05
PTE: 10
State:05


----------



## makapaka

Sujan1234 said:


> Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency.
> DOE: 29/01/2016
> 65 points
> Age: 30
> Education:20
> Py:05
> PTE: 10
> State:05


I also have the same profile as yours, just the difference is you did PY, I got NAATI. Can I expect invitation today?


----------



## makapaka

Sujan1234 said:


> Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency.
> DOE: 29/01/2016
> 65 points
> Age: 30
> Education:20
> Py:05
> PTE: 10
> State:05


You got it as Taxation Accountant, right?
For 189 what is ur doe, can u pls tell?


----------



## Sujan1234

It is same day as 190. 29/01/2016
And yes I got for taxation accountant. I am not too sure about the point system and how they sent invite but I think you will get it soon.


----------



## makapaka

Sujan1234 said:


> It is same day as 190. 29/01/2016
> And yes I got for taxation accountant. I am not too sure about the point system and how they sent invite but I think you will get it soon.


Thank you.
I applied as external auditor and general accountant.


----------



## jas28

Sujan1234 said:


> It is same day as 190. 29/01/2016
> And yes I got for taxation accountant. I am not too sure about the point system and how they sent invite but I think you will get it soon.


Hii

I applied as taxation accountant for nsw 190 with 60+5 pts on 7th aug 2015...what are my chances.


----------



## Sujan1234

I have no clue for 60+5. I have a friend applied on 4/07/2015 and waiting. The trend shows that 60+5 pointers will get invitation on next round of 190 whenever they invite. Because many friends who applied on february with 65 points already got invitation. I think it will be possible


----------



## azerty

jas28 said:


> Hii
> 
> I applied as taxation accountant for nsw 190 with 60+5 pts on 7th aug 2015...what are my chances.


I'm guessing as of now it depends on whether it can be confirmed tax accountants with 65+5 and proficient english were invited and your English +work experience level cos you will technically be next in line.

No guarantee they will reach 60+5s though.


----------



## Auzman

makapaka said:


> Sujan1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency.
> DOE: 29/01/2016
> 65 points
> Age: 30
> Education:20
> Py:05
> PTE: 10
> State:05
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the same profile as yours, just the difference is you did PY, I got NAATI. Can I expect invitation today?
Click to expand...

I think you have very good chance on 189 mate.. Lots people got invitation from 190 already so if you can't get 190 don't worry you will get 189 very soon..


----------



## aurora.a

Sujan1234 said:


> Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency.
> DOE: 29/01/2016
> 65 points
> Age: 30
> Education:20
> Py:05
> PTE: 10
> State:05



Okay so I guess no external auditors were invited today?


----------



## Auzman

Now the thing is those getting invitation from NSW(190) if they atleast withdraw from 189 after approval so that people on queues will have fair chances...


----------



## Auzman

aurora.a said:


> Sujan1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my invitation from 190. I just got call from agency.
> DOE: 29/01/2016
> 65 points
> Age: 30
> Education:20
> Py:05
> PTE: 10
> State:05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I guess no external auditors were invited today?
Click to expand...

Not yet I think but who knows may be next couple of hours they may send invitations again..


----------



## aurora.a

Auzman said:


> Not yet I think but who knows may be next couple of hours they may send invitations again..


Didn't they send out at 4 pm yesterday?


----------



## Kamal1811

Wow 
Just had access to internet and guess what 
Got a spam looking mail saying invited from NSW 

yahooooo!!!
So relieved finally

For those who r waiting 
Keep hopes and keep believing


----------



## Auzman

aurora.a said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet I think but who knows may be next couple of hours they may send invitations again..
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they send out at 4 pm yesterday?
Click to expand...

Yes I think as well, around 4pm!!!


----------



## Auzman

Kamal1811 said:


> Wow
> Just had access to internet and guess what
> Got a spam looking mail saying invited from NSW
> 
> yahooooo!!!
> So relieved finally
> 
> For those who r waiting
> Keep hopes and keep believing


Congrats mate!!! Pray for rest of us


----------



## makapaka

Kamal1811 said:


> Wow
> Just had access to internet and guess what
> Got a spam looking mail saying invited from NSW
> 
> yahooooo!!!
> So relieved finally
> 
> For those who r waiting
> Keep hopes and keep believing


Hi 
Can you please tell what is your occupation?
Is it general accountant? And the date of effect?


----------



## Kamal1811

Auzman said:


> Congrats mate!!! Pray for rest of us


Thanks buddy.. I know u lot will make it.
Just keep believing:, the scenario is much better now..


----------



## Kamal1811

makapaka said:


> Hi
> Can you please tell what is your occupation?
> Is it general accountant? And the date of effect?


Its in my signature mate..


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> Didn't they send out at 4 pm yesterday?


Yes I got invitation around quarter past 4.


----------



## genpmel

genpmel said:


> Congrats to all who have received NSW invite.
> I have a question, my IELTS score will expire soon, If I plan on getting a similar score in my IELTS ( 7 band) if not more and edit my EoI to the newer date will my DoE change?
> In theory my overall points will remain the same, but my IELTS date will change. Will this impact my DoE ??



Any thoughts guys? please


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Accountant General 
NSW 190 DoE: 09/11/2015
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
PTE: 10
Australian Study: 05
NAATI: 05

Not invited. Any insights mates?


----------



## Auzman

ExpatinStraya said:


> Accountant General
> NSW 190 DoE: 09/11/2015
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> PTE: 10
> Australian Study: 05
> NAATI: 05
> 
> Not invited. Any insights mates?


I think very soon


----------



## aurora.a

I guess no more invites today?


----------



## azerty

Following news website. I'm guessing the current nsw 190 cut off for 221111 is in Feb 2016 for 65+5 superior English. I guess depending on when nsw decides send out another huge round of invites, it'll be 65+5 proficient english who are next in line followed by the 60+5s.

I'm quite interested to know if external auditors and tax accountants with prof English definitely had invites.

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> Occupation
> Commonwealth Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
> English language ability
> Skilled employment


----------



## Ash144

genpmel said:


> Any thoughts guys? please


If it doesn't change your points, technically it should not effect your DOE but personally I've noticed, it does change your DOE. I lodged my EOI on 13/6/15 after that I made some amendments and when I generated point breakup pdf there is latest DOE. Now I don't understand which one would be considered for invitation as my main DOE on my account is the previous one i.e 13/6/15. I am so confused :S


----------



## genpmel

Ash144 said:


> If it doesn't change your points, technically it should not effect your DOE but personally I've noticed, it does change your DOE. I lodged my EOI on 13/6/15 after that I made some amendments and when I generated point breakup pdf there is latest DOE. Now I don't understand which one would be considered for invitation as my main DOE on my account is the previous one i.e 13/6/15. I am so confused :S


Thanks for that  No one truly knows the answer I guess.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Ash144 said:


> If it doesn't change your points, technically it should not effect your DOE but personally I've noticed, it does change your DOE. I lodged my EOI on 13/6/15 after that I made some amendments and when I generated point breakup pdf there is latest DOE. Now I don't understand which one would be considered for invitation as my main DOE on my account is the previous one i.e 13/6/15. I am so confused :S


Hi, is your latest DOE in the point breakup pdf is your date of birth? I have had the same problem and when I contacted my lawyer I got this reply by email: 

The Date of Effect of your points is 09/11/2015 when you reached 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190, as shown on the EOI homepage. Skillselect system automatically re-assess your age points on your date of birth to determine whether being one year older will affect your total points or not and makes your new DoE according to your date of birth. We have checked our other client’s EOI, their points breakdown pages also have their Date of Birth as the ‘effect date’ but this doesn’t mean the actual Date of Effect for their points are changed to their DOB. If your total points are not affected by the change of your age, the effect date shall remain the initial 09/11/2015.

If you require further clarification please contact DIBP directly on this matter.


----------



## Ash144

ExpatinStraya said:


> Hi, is your latest DOE in the point breakup pdf is your date of birth? I have had the same problem and when I contacted my lawyer I got this reply by email:
> 
> The Date of Effect of your points is 09/11/2015 when you reached 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190, as shown on the EOI homepage. 01 Dec is your Date of Birth and the system automatically re-assess your age points on this date to determine whether being one year older will affect your total points or not and makes your new DoE as 01/12/2015. We have checked our other client’s EOI, their points breakdown pages also have their Date of Birth as the ‘effect date’ but this doesn’t mean the actual Date of Effect for their points are changed to their DOB. If your total points are not affected by the change of your age, the effect date shall remain the initial 09/11/2015.
> 
> If you require further clarification please contact DIBP directly on this matter.


Yes it did change to my DOB i.e. 14th Aug from 13th June, but on home page its still the old one. I am quite convinced now. Thanks for your reply


----------



## genpmel

ExpatinStraya said:


> Hi, is your latest DOE in the point breakup pdf is your date of birth? I have had the same problem and when I contacted my lawyer I got this reply by email:
> 
> The Date of Effect of your points is 09/11/2015 when you reached 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190, as shown on the EOI homepage. Skillselect system automatically re-assess your age points on your date of birth to determine whether being one year older will affect your total points or not and makes your new DoE according to your date of birth. We have checked our other client’s EOI, their points breakdown pages also have their Date of Birth as the ‘effect date’ but this doesn’t mean the actual Date of Effect for their points are changed to their DOB. If your total points are not affected by the change of your age, the effect date shall remain the initial 09/11/2015.
> 
> If you require further clarification please contact DIBP directly on this matter.


Thanks a ton, relieved to read this info. 
Rgds Gen


----------



## maxngo

Guys. I got the invitation from nsw 190 yesterday night. 

Just confirmed with lawyer today


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

maxngo said:


> Guys. I got the invitation from nsw 190 yesterday night.
> 
> Just confirmed with lawyer today


Please share your points breakdown


----------



## phz

maxngo said:


> Guys. I got the invitation from nsw 190 yesterday night.
> 
> Just confirmed with lawyer today


Good to hear ! congratulations !


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Mate

I lodged EOI on 6th Oct 2015 with 60 points. Now my points improved to 65 after having assessment of additional work experience from CPA.

Can you please advise the chances of me getting invited this F.Y. I am going for PTE test again next month. Hope will get score 79+ atleast and improve my points further.

Thanks a lot for your advise.


----------



## phz

azerty said:


> Following news website. I'm guessing the current nsw 190 cut off for 221111 is in Feb 2016 for 65+5 superior English. I guess depending on when nsw decides send out another huge round of invites, it'll be 65+5 proficient english who are next in line followed by the 60+5s.
> 
> I'm quite interested to know if external auditors and tax accountants with prof English definitely had invites.
> 
> Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


For me, an external auditor and a tax accountant with prof English had both got NSW 190 yesterday, is a fact, 100% reliable, and it has contributed to my knowledge and understanding of NSW 190. I have decided to get my skill assessed for external auditor next week after my PTE test, if I fail again. So that I can maximise my chance of getting an invite this financial year.


----------



## Auzman

Feel like there will be huge backlog clear next round in March. .


----------



## Auzman

In 189


----------



## Auzman

maxngo said:


> Guys. I got the invitation from nsw 190 yesterday night.
> 
> Just confirmed with lawyer today


Congratulations mate


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Ok guys so i got the invite yesterday from NSW, now please tell me when we respond to their invitation by filling the form n paying fees what kind of information is required there cox they mentioned in the mail that the form can only be accessed limited times so please anyone who has filled out their form help out thanks


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Ok guys so i got the invite yesterday from NSW, now please tell me when we respond to their invitation by filling the form n paying fees what kind of information is required there cox they mentioned in the mail that the form can only be accessed limited times so please anyone who has filled out their form help out thanks


Hi Tinkerbell, the information required are details of the items you are claiming point for e.g date of birth, english scores, assessment outcome
Its just like the information you filled in your eoi.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> So guys what do u reckon, the hardest step in the PR process is getting invite right i mean once u get invitation to apply the rest goes smoothly? Not much chances of visa rejection by DIBP or anything?


I would say it depends on each individual case. 

Someone with 70 points but complicated family, medical or travel history the invite is the easy part.

Someone with 60 points but no complications then the invite is the hard part.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Makybe Diva said:


> I would say it depends on each individual case.
> 
> Someone with 70 points but complicated family, medical or travel history the invite is the easy part.
> 
> Someone with 60 points but no complications then the invite is the hard part.


Hi Makybe Diva, thanks for the reply, i have no medical issues past present etc, no family issue as i am applying alone, in terms of travel history i have lived in the UK for year and half while i was studying there back in 2011, and traveled to Dubai last month on holidays for a couple of weeks, do u think its complicated travel history?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Makybe Diva, thanks for the reply, i have no medical issues past present etc, no family issue as i am applying alone, in terms of travel history i have lived in the UK for year and half while i was studying there back in 2011, and traveled to Dubai last month on holidays for a couple of weeks, do u think its complicated travel history?


I'm still waiting for my grant so am no expert but as long as you can prove your points i would say you're through the hardest part.


----------



## sm8764

Hello Members,

I got invite on 17th feb for 189 accountants 65 points.

On filling the online application i filled the passport details a msg appeared on screen that. You already have an undecided application in the system, but you can continue this application.

Please suggest what to do i did not apply for any visa came back from australia after studies. Student visa expired, wondering anybody had encountered with this kind of error message.

Advise or.suggestions please.


----------



## Justlibra

sm8764 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I got invite on 17th feb for 189 accountants 65 points.
> 
> On filling the online application i filled the passport details a msg appeared on screen that. You already have an undecided application in the system, but you can continue this application.
> 
> Please suggest what to do i did not apply for any visa came back from australia after studies. Student visa expired, wondering anybody had encountered with this kind of error message.
> 
> Advise or.suggestions please.


Do u have any other pending application at the moment?


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone guess how many invitations were sent to accountant with 65 points and superior English by NSW?


----------



## sm8764

Justlibra said:


> Do u have any other pending application at the moment?


No i did not lodged any application with dibp. Should.i contact them regarding this query or this could be system glitch. As it is usual in their system in my experience.


----------



## Justlibra

sm8764 said:


> Justlibra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u have any other pending application at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> No i did not lodged any application with dibp. Should.i contact them regarding this query or this could be system glitch. As it is usual in their system in my experience.
Click to expand...

 yes do that because that msg comes up only if u have any pending application.


----------



## ksal10

Hi all, Can someone in this forum put more clarity on SS.
i.e. Applying in EOI is sufficient or else it has a separate process and fee's?
Interested on applying NSW SS as an Accountant.

Thank you.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

makapaka said:


> Can anyone guess how many invitations were sent to accountant with 65 points and superior English by NSW?


Not too many as they are only inviting those who got 79each in pte or claiming exp points and undoubtedly they are not many.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am guessing they sent atleast 200 invites. As they cleared almost all of 65 pointers with superior English.


----------



## 1106762

Hi Guys

Is there anyone here who has done B.Com alone and got skills assessed ?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Anyone know how long 489 orana nsw takes to grant the visa ? 
I have applied on 15th feb. Medical done upfront+all required documents done like police check form 80 education ETC


----------



## Sujan1234

I have only proficient english and I got my invitation by NSW. So I think they have almost cleared all 65 pointers with PY. But I found someone with Naati and no PY haven't get yet.


----------



## Auzman

Justlibra said:


> sm8764 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justlibra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u have any other pending application at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> No i did not lodged any application with dibp. Should.i contact them regarding this query or this could be system glitch. As it is usual in their system in my experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes do that because that msg comes up only if u have any pending application.
Click to expand...

Yes that's right..


----------



## Auzman

Hope huge 65 backlog will clear next round in 189..


----------



## Keldogga

I only have 65 points and proficient English.
It is really hard to get superior English...
Just applied NSW SS also...
My extra 5 points are from 1 year experience, hopefully will get invite soon.....:fingerscrossed:
Anyone same situation as me?

ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant (General)


----------



## azerty

Keldogga said:


> I only have 65 points and proficient English.
> It is really hard to get superior English...
> Just applied NSW SS also...
> My extra 5 points are from 1 year experience, hopefully will get invite soon.....:fingerscrossed:
> Anyone same situation as me?
> 
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant (General)


Good luck! Your work experience will definitely help.


----------



## azerty

Sujan1234 said:


> I have only proficient english and I got my invitation by NSW. So I think they have almost cleared all 65 pointers with PY. But I found someone with Naati and no PY haven't get yet.


Hi Sujan, was that person also tax accountant and do you know anything else about his/her points breakdown (DOE, work experience and whether both of you asked for nomination for just NSW or Any State)?


----------



## Auzman

azerty said:


> Keldogga said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 65 points and proficient English.
> It is really hard to get superior English...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just applied NSW SS also...
> My extra 5 points are from 1 year experience, hopefully will get invite soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone same situation as me?
> 
> ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant (General)
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Your work experience will definitely help.
Click to expand...

Yeah your work experience might be help you...


----------



## Auzman

I hope NSW invited all superior English this week so hopefully from next round they will invite proficient English... Finger crossed...


----------



## Sujan1234

azerty said:


> Sujan1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only proficient english and I got my invitation by NSW. So I think they have almost cleared all 65 pointers with PY. But I found someone with Naati and no PY haven't get yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sujan, was that person also tax accountant and do you know anything else about his/her points breakdown (DOE, work experience and whether both of you asked for nomination for just NSW or Any State)?
Click to expand...

His points are same as mine. 
Age: 30
Education: 20
English: 10
And Naati: 5
Total: 65
But I think his occupation is general accountant


----------



## Sujan1234

Sujan1234 said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sujan1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only proficient english and I got my invitation by NSW. So I think they have almost cleared all 65 pointers with PY. But I found someone with Naati and no PY haven't get yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sujan, was that person also tax accountant and do you know anything else about his/her points breakdown (DOE, work experience and whether both of you asked for nomination for just NSW or Any State)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His points are same as mine.
> Age: 30
> Education: 20
> English: 10
> And Naati: 5
> Total: 65
> But I think his occupation is general accountant and DOE is somewhere on November.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Thats wrong information. My friend applied with 70 as a general accountant but didnt get invitation. He applied in late September.


----------



## aurora.a

phz said:


> For me, an external auditor and a tax accountant with prof English had both got NSW 190 yesterday, is a fact, 100% reliable, and it has contributed to my knowledge and understanding of NSW 190. I have decided to get my skill assessed for external auditor next week after my PTE test, if I fail again. So that I can maximise my chance of getting an invite this financial year.


How many points did the external auditor have?there is someone on this forum still waiting with 75 points


----------



## SVT

Hi friends,
I have submitted my EOI(189) as a general accountant on 27/02/16 with 70 points.
Following are the details : 
Age : 30
PTE : 20
Education : 15
Experience : 5

Is there any chance of getting invited in next round or should i go for 190?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crazy student

Nsw 190 is very random. I applied external auditor 01/12 65 points with 10 for pte no experience. I thought i will be the next one to get invited because in november 26 they invited few but nothing happened. They may consider experience/ english or whatever other things and last one is date you apply. So i am not sure what factors determine invitation. My friend applied 2 days before me late November and have not been invited same points and break down as me.


----------



## Crazy student

SVT said:


> Hi friends,
> I have submitted my EOI(189) as a general accountant on 27/02/16 with 70 points.
> Following are the details :
> Age : 30
> PTE : 20
> Education : 15
> Experience : 5
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invited in next round or should i go for 190?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You will surely get invited. There are not many 70 pointer so just be patient and prepare other documents in a meantime.


----------



## mike04

Guys!
While applying for NSW nomination, do i have to send PTE score report through pearsons VUE or the copy of score report that we have with us will suffice?

Experienced guys please advice!!


----------



## Makybe Diva

mike04 said:


> Guys!
> While applying for NSW nomination, do i have to send PTE score report through pearsons VUE or the copy of score report that we have with us will suffice?
> 
> Experienced guys please advice!!


You need to go online and make scores available to NSW.


----------



## Auzman

SVT said:


> Hi friends,
> I have submitted my EOI(189) as a general accountant on 27/02/16 with 70 points.
> Following are the details :
> Age : 30
> PTE : 20
> Education : 15
> Experience : 5
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invited in next round or should i go for 190?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You will definitely get it next round 189...


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Makybe Diva said:


> You need to go online and make scores available to NSW.


Pls which institution on pte log in page will I type to send my scores to nsw.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> Nsw 190 is very random. I applied external auditor 01/12 65 points with 10 for pte no experience. I thought i will be the next one to get invited because in november 26 they invited few but nothing happened. They may consider experience/ english or whatever other things and last one is date you apply. So i am not sure what factors determine invitation. My friend applied 2 days before me late November and have not been invited same points and break down as me.


I have seen someone with 70 points get invited 2 weeks ago, so they are definitely still inviting external auditors. Hopefully that means we get invited soon.


----------



## Dean0

Hi guys,

I applied with 65 points in Oct 2015. I'm trying to increase my score to 70 points next week. Will my submission date be reset to the date I updated my score or will my submission date still be Oct 2015?


----------



## Makybe Diva

kubbiebrownie said:


> Pls which institution on pte log in page will I type to send my scores to nsw.


I can't remember exactly but it was something like 'department of industry' sydney.


Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I am considering getting a second assessment as an Accountant, but I will only have 60 points until I turn 25 in June. Do you guys think it's even worth it? I know I have zero chance for 189 and the chances for NSW 190 are not great.


----------



## serg.zador

Found a taxation accountant (65+5) on another forum, who got SS invitation with prof English. Looks like DIBP prefers exactly tax accountants. 


Serg


----------



## aurora.a

serg.zador said:


> Found a taxation accountant on another forum, who got SS invitation with prof English. Looks like DIBP prefers exactly tax accountants.
> 
> 
> Serg


How many points did he have?


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Makybe Diva said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was something like 'department of industry' sydney.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


No result came out under that. I downloaded a pdf of the result and uploaded it in my application for nsw nomination. Used different parameters to search for nsw department of industry but no result.


----------



## serg.zador

aurora.a said:


> How many points did he have?



65+5, updated original post


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

Makybe Diva said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was something like 'department of industry' sydney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I was wondering about that.


----------



## Sujan1234

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Thats wrong information. My friend applied with 70 as a general accountant but didnt get invitation. He applied in late September.


It is not wrong information. General accountant hasn't get invitation yet. NSW sent invitation to taxation accountant even with proficient english.


----------



## azerty

Yea, it really does look like tax accountant is on a different queue from general accountants at least when it comes to NSW state sponsorship.



Sujan1234 said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sujan1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have only proficient english and I got my invitation by NSW. So I think they have almost cleared all 65 pointers with PY. But I found someone with Naati and no PY haven't get yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sujan, was that person also tax accountant and do you know anything else about his/her points breakdown (DOE, work experience and whether both of you asked for nomination for just NSW or Any State)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His points are same as mine.
> Age: 30
> Education: 20
> English: 10
> And Naati: 5
> Total: 65
> But I think his occupation is general accountant and DOE is somewhere on November.
Click to expand...


----------



## Auzman

I think from now on NSW will consider proficient English in all categories as all superior might be wiped out in last week round.. So proficient English holder have a big chance from next round...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Auzman said:


> I think from now on NSW will consider proficient English in all categories as all superior might be wiped out in last week round.. So proficient English holder have a big chance from next round...


Nsw invitation is weekly based or 2 forth night?


----------



## azerty

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Nsw invitation is weekly based or 2 forth night?


I don't think they have a schedule. You'll need to keep a close eye on your email and make sure that emails from digital.services[AT]industry.nsw.gov.au do not get caught in your spam filter.

FAQ invitations - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Auzman

Normally after a round of 189. But they can send any stage because it's hard to predict them.. Another thing is, from next month they have 4 months left to clear up the quotes in this financial year so they must gear up.thats happened also last year...


----------



## Ausstar

Everyone will be invited soon 
Chill


----------



## aurora.a

Makybe Diva said:


> I can't remember exactly but it was something like 'department of industry' sydney.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


I just searched and its NSW Trade and Investment - Migration. However, it comes up with an error saying "this institution does not yet formally accept PTE scores" I'm guessing since your nomination was approved, there weren't any problems?


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Everyone will be invited soon
> Chill


Hopefully mate.. Finger crossed...


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> I just searched and its NSW Trade and Investment - Migration. However, it comes up with an error saying "this institution does not yet formally accept PTE scores" I'm guessing since your nomination was approved, there weren't any problems?


So what's the conclusion? I am uploading PTE result report with the other documents anyways.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> So what's the conclusion? I am uploading PTE result report with the other documents anyways.


Yes I think if you upload to NSW it should be fine. I think probably its more DIBP who check more thoroughly, thus you have to get certified copies


----------



## Makybe Diva

aurora.a said:


> I just searched and its NSW Trade and Investment - Migration. However, it comes up with an error saying "this institution does not yet formally accept PTE scores" I'm guessing since your nomination was approved, there weren't any problems?


The same error came up for me but it all went ok.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Makybe Diva

aurora.a said:


> Yes I think if you upload to NSW it should be fine. I think probably its more DIBP who check more thoroughly, thus you have to get certified copies


Initially I just uploaded a pdf but they came back and asked me to make scores available online.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii I have recently got 79 each in PTE which have given me 65+5 for external auditor..will it be sufficient for an invitation ? Or shall I go fresh assessment as gen accountant??


----------



## Auzman

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii I have recently got 79 each in PTE which have given me 65+5 for external auditor..will it be sufficient for an invitation ? Or shall I go fresh assessment as gen accountant??


I think from any of them you will get soon, because I personally don't think they have any superior English at this moment.. So you should get invitation whenever they call accountant category next...


----------



## aurora.a

SOURABH.C said:


> Hii I have recently got 79 each in PTE which have given me 65+5 for external auditor..will it be sufficient for an invitation ? Or shall I go fresh assessment as gen accountant??


I think if you apply under general accountant you will get it faster. I have only seen 70 +5 external auditor get invited after December so far


----------



## Auzman

Auzman said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii I have recently got 79 each in PTE which have given me 65+5 for external auditor..will it be sufficient for an invitation ? Or shall I go fresh assessment as gen accountant??
> 
> 
> 
> I think from any of them you will get soon, because I personally don't think they have any superior English at this moment.. So you should get invitation whenever they call accountant category next...
Click to expand...

Or if possible put both as a safe side... Good luck...


----------



## makapaka

Can I hope receiving invitation in this financial year? Eoi 27/01/16, 65 points.
Or should I try to increase my points?

Frustrated. Any expert idea?


----------



## Auzman

makapaka said:


> Can I hope receiving invitation in this financial year? Eoi 27/01/16, 65 points.
> Or should I try to increase my points?
> 
> Frustrated. Any expert idea?


I think you will get it...


----------



## makapaka

Auzman said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I hope receiving invitation in this financial year? Eoi 27/01/16, 65 points.
> Or should I try to increase my points?
> 
> Frustrated. Any expert idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will get it...
Click to expand...

Thank you Auzman.


----------



## Justlibra

Hi guys ,
I have a question if someone had EOI under management accountant for 189, will it be the same chance of getting invite as compared to general and taxation accountant ??
Thanks heaps


----------



## Auzman

Some people lodged 489 and 190 at a time and still looking for apply 189!! What a horrible situation for accountant this year !! Some people getting 3 invitations where as some people waiting nearly 1 year for just for 1 but the chances are only may be 10%!! What a rate race!! What a waste!!


----------



## Justlibra

If people can't give answer to the question they better stay silent ???


----------



## Auzman

So experts/members, it's very helpful to share opinion but please careful about share information because some may just misuse it by blocking others way...


----------



## Makybe Diva

Justlibra said:


> Hi guys ,
> I have a question if someone had EOI under management accountant for 189, will it be the same chance of getting invite as compared to general and taxation accountant ??
> Thanks heaps


Yes


----------



## Auzman

makapaka said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I hope receiving invitation in this financial year? Eoi 27/01/16, 65 points.
> Or should I try to increase my points?
> 
> Frustrated. Any expert idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will get it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Auzman.
Click to expand...

No worries makapaka


----------



## Auzman

makapaka said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I hope receiving invitation in this financial year? Eoi 27/01/16, 65 points.
> Or should I try to increase my points?
> 
> Frustrated. Any expert idea?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will get it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Auzman.
Click to expand...

No worries makapaka


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think NSW will send atleast another round of invitations to general accountants this year. Not sure when though. The gap between 2 rounds of invitations was around 3 months. Last time they sent this many invites was in November. Then there was nothing for next 3 months. And then we saw a lot of invites on Feb 25th.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> I think NSW will send atleast another round of invitations to general accountants this year. Not sure when though. The gap between 2 rounds of invitations was around 3 months. Last time they sent this many invites was in November. Then there was nothing for next 3 months. And then we saw a lot of invites on Feb 25th.


To be honest I think the reason this happened is because many people go on leave around December-January. Government offices here are especially bad.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> please please someone help me i got invite from NSW, i clicked the link from the email and entered all my information then i uploaded the documents it was showing the documents being uploaded status it went till 76% then it gave error window like connection error or something when i refreshed the window it says the link has been invalidated as it has been accessed too many times pls pls someone help me i only accessed it 2 times why has this happened what would i do now? please help


In the email it was mentioned that your invitation will be canceled in case you click on the link way too many times. I would call or email them if I were you.

Try to click the link in the email. Maybe you still have some hits to go.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> In the email it was mentioned that your invitation will be canceled in case you click on the link way too many times. I would call or email them if I were you.
> 
> Try to click the link in the email. Maybe you still have some hits to go.


i didnt click too many times i clicked once to open the form entered all my information, attached documents and while it was uploading the documents it gave error and when i refreshed it, it said link has been invalidated. why is this happening to me i have already waited so long just to get the invite and now this is happening to me


----------



## azerty

Tinkerbell1 said:


> i didnt click too many times i clicked once to open the form entered all my information, attached documents and while it was uploading the documents it gave error and when i refreshed it, it said link has been invalidated. why is this happening to me i have already waited so long just to get the invite and now this is happening to me


Refresh as in a F5 refresh? 
Have you also tried accessing from the email link again?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

azerty said:


> Refresh as in a F5 refresh?
> Have you also tried accessing from the email link again?


yes i refreshed it by F5 it gave link has been invalidated, i then went to the mail and opened the link again, gave same error, i havent accessed it after that since they say it gets invalidated after too many attempts, what shud i do now please help


----------



## azerty

Tinkerbell1 said:


> yes i refreshed it by F5 it gave link has been invalidated, i then went to the mail and opened the link again, gave same error, i havent accessed it after that since they say it gets invalidated after too many attempts, what shud i do now please help


Sorry to hear, contacting nsw will be the best course of action. 
The faq link I found have email addresses you can email to. 
FAQ online form - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Attentionseeker

Contact them on email. I am sure they will help you with that. I clicked on the link twice too. But my upload went alright. Just email them and let's see what they have to say.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Contact them on email. I am sure they will help you with that. I clicked on the link twice too. But my upload went alright. Just email them and let's see what they have to say.


What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me


----------



## Auzman

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Contact them on email. I am sure they will help you with that. I clicked on the link twice too. But my upload went alright. Just email them and let's see what they have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me
Click to expand...

Just contract with them, I think you will be alright, don't stress mate. The problem will be solved.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me


Explain whatever happened in the email and I am confident they will refresh the link. You still have 10 days before the link should have expired. So it should be fine. If you can get hold of them on phone, that'd be ideal.


----------



## maxngo

Hi guys,

I got nsw 190 invitation and submitted nomination form today 29.2

How long will it take for approval guys? I hope to get it in 3 weeks.


----------



## maxngo

Tinkerbell1 said:


> What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me


Dont worry. I personally know 2 people in the past from an agent who experienced the same. They contacted office and got it fixed asap easy


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got nsw 190 invitation and submitted nomination form today 29.2
> 
> How long will it take for approval guys? I hope to get it in 3 weeks.


The maximum time is 12 weeks. There is no minimum time though. Some people have been approved in a week time.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

maxngo said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry. I personally know 2 people in the past from an agent who experienced the same. They contacted office and got it fixed asap easy
Click to expand...

Thanks u r a lofe saver i really hope it works out fine for me, i have already emailed them the whole case


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if God forbid they say the link is invalid thats it you are done, what am i gonna do i have already waited so long for this and now this is what fate is doing to me
> 
> 
> 
> Explain whatever happened in the email and I am confident they will refresh the link. You still have 10 days before the link should have expired. So it should be fine. If you can get hold of them on phone, that'd be ideal.
Click to expand...

Yes i have emailed them as soon as it happened, i have called as well but the office hours for calls are 10-12:30 so i will call them tonight pakistani time 4 in the morning guess no sleep for me tonight


----------



## maxngo

hey guys, do we need to send pte scores specifically to nsw ? Or DIBP is enough? If we have to send separately to nsw, what's the address please?


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> hey guys, do we need to send pte scores specifically to nsw ? Or DIBP is enough? If we have to send separately to nsw, what's the address please?


Go to PTE website and send your score to "NSW trade and Investment - Migration All Programs"


----------



## maxngo

it is wrong........


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> it is wrong........


Well I just sent mine today. Some people are getting an error though. What did you get?


----------



## Abdul Samad

Hi,
I need to know job opportunities in australia for Pakistani chartered accountants with 7 years experience. I am planning to apply for immigration but before that I want to know about the job market. Please help if anyone can.


----------



## aurora.a

Abdul Samad said:


> Hi,
> I need to know job opportunities in australia for Pakistani chartered accountants with 7 years experience. I am planning to apply for immigration but before that I want to know about the job market. Please help if anyone can.


I know many of you on here will disagree and say that the job market here is saturated, but I and colleagues, university teaching staff do not believe that is the case. The problem most immigranting accountants are going to have is that people here are going to critique your English skills first before anything else. If your English isn't excellent, you're going to have a hard time finding employment. I'm not talking about getting superior English on the ielts either. You can manage that if you practice enough, but being able to communicate professionally is another story.


----------



## stamang

aurora.a said:


> I know many of you on here will disagree and say that the job market here is saturated, but I and colleagues, university teaching staff do not believe that is the case. The problem most immigranting accountants are going to have is that people here are going to critique your English skills first before anything else. If your English isn't excellent, you're going to have a hard time finding employment. I'm not talking about getting superior English on the ielts either. You can manage that if you practice enough, but being able to communicate professionally is another story.


I hope you are kidding, right? The quota that started with almost 9000 has been dropped to 2500 in the last three years with auditor sitting at 1000. The quota for auditors was filled in the first three months itself. Australia is a ****ty market; no manufacturing industries, chinese driven market, loocal people refusing to move jobs, and the system of hiring casuals instead of full-timers makes it virtually impossible to get through. Honestly, some jobs that are being advertised as vacant are not even there. Big4s don't bother hiring people with intermediate experience, they would rather take their own kids for their graduate program just to prove to the international students that there are jobs out there when they graduate. Reality makes you bite dust my friend, and therefore, just because you teach doesn't mean you have to promote the non-existent market. Even the darn recruiters are salaried here and that clearly suggests their lack of interest in devoting to a client's job hunt. Most students that come to study here can have their degree assessed after the first semester itself with CPA and start processong the PR. But hey, the university will not let them take courses such as Financial Accounting and Business Law until the third semester. What will this mean? Simple, wait until you have drained all your funds and get a masters from here. Even after all this fiasco, some people still end up doing their professional year and naati only because they can't score good enough points from english. 

It is all planned where the assessing authorities intentionally make you ineligible in few courses and force you to either go for a masters or a course with CPA/CA/ICAA. In return, schools can keep sucking the money from these poor kids who are clueless as to why they even came here to study. The market is not saturated. I had a sattirical grin on my face as soon as I read that line. Get your numbers staight friend if you actually want to help people. I know I am wasting my time too because I have not been able to stop one person from coming as an international student or applying for their PR. They would do it regardless. Well, once they come here and don't find a genuine job and end up doing dishwashing or cleaning, they will come back and read these lines again only to realize that it is now a little too late to regret.


----------



## Attentionseeker

stamang said:


> I hope you are kidding, right? The quota that started with almost 9000 has been dropped to 2500 in the last three years with auditor sitting at 1000. The quota for auditors was filled in the first three months itself. Australia is a ****ty market; no manufacturing industries, chinese driven market, loocal people refusing to move jobs, and the system of hiring casuals instead of full-timers makes it virtually impossible to get through. Honestly, some jobs that are being advertised as vacant are not even there. Big4s don't bother hiring people with intermediate experience, they would rather take their own kids for their graduate program just to prove to the international students that there are jobs out there when they graduate. Reality makes you bite dust my friend, and therefore, just because you teach doesn't mean you have to promote the non-existent market. Even the darn recruiters are salaried here and that clearly suggests their lack of interest in devoting to a client's job hunt. Most students that come to study here can have their degree assessed after the first semester itself with CPA and start processong the PR. But hey, the university will not let them take courses such as Financial Accounting and Business Law until the third semester. What will this mean? Simple, wait until you have drained all your funds and get a masters from here. Even after all this fiasco, some people still end up doing their professional year and naati only because they can't score good enough points from english.
> 
> It is all planned where the assessing authorities intentionally make you ineligible in few courses and force you to either go for a masters or a course with CPA/CA/ICAA. In return, schools can keep sucking the money from these poor kids who are clueless as to why they even came here to study. The market is not saturated. I had a sattirical grin on my face as soon as I read that line. Get your numbers staight friend if you actually want to help people. I know I am wasting my time too because I have not been able to stop one person from coming as an international student or applying for their PR. They would do it regardless. Well, once they come here and don't find a genuine job and end up doing dishwashing or cleaning, they will come back and read these lines again only to realize that it is now a little too late to regret.


There is very little information related to job market in you post. Most of it is about how the Australian economy is ripping off international students applying for PR.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> There is very little information related to job market in you post. Most of it is about how the Australian economy is ripping off international students applying for PR.


Yeah I was about to say. I don't disagree with internationals being ripped off for PR, but I don't think that actually has much to do with the job market. Also, I never said that I teach. I think someone sounds embittered...

Everyone can whinge about life being unfair. I'm simply pointing out that there are things you can work on instead of blaming the market or the system, or also that you need to look at things objectively.


----------



## aurora.a

Also, if the market is saturated then how come I was able to secure 5 interviews during the first and second weeks of the year for entry level accounting positions, with zero accounting experience? The quota is being cut because its being abused. How many of those people who came on the accountants quota actually had genuine intentions of working in accounting?


----------



## SOURABH.C

When was the last time an external auditor got invited at 65+5 points??


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am totally against this "Masters of Professional Accounting" degree. How can you even form accounting base in 2 years? You can come to Australia with a non accounting background and then do this degree. And CPA will give you a positive assessment for Accountant. This is a joke. Most of people who complete professional accounting are never going to enter accounting market anyways. They will do all the odd jobs. This degree is one of the major reasons why Accountants numbers have gone down so rapidly.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> I am totally against this "Masters of Professional Accounting" degree. How can you even form accounting base in 2 years? You can come to Australia with a non accounting background and then do this degree. And CPA will give you a positive assessment for Accountant. This is a joke. Most of people who complete professional accounting are never going to enter accounting market anyways. They will do all the odd jobs. This degree is one of the major reasons why Accountants numbers have gone down so rapidly.


I did this degree - it is actually pretty difficult although I did accounting before I came to Australia, but couldn't get assessed because US uses gaap. The problem isn't the degree, it's that they heavily scale the marking otherwise at least 50% of the class would fail (all international students, who were waived the ielts requirement because they paid upfront). The amount of cheating going on is also unbelievable


----------



## sm8764

Auzman said:


> Yes that's right..


How to contact the department via email ? I tried to search the website but couldnt find it.


----------



## Ausstar

aurora.a said:


> Abdul Samad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need to know job opportunities in australia for Pakistani chartered accountants with 7 years experience. I am planning to apply for immigration but before that I want to know about the job market. Please help if anyone can.
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of you on here will disagree and say that the job market here is saturated, but I and colleagues, university teaching staff do not believe that is the case. The problem most immigranting accountants are going to have is that people here are going to critique your English skills first before anything else. If your English isn't excellent, you're going to have a hard time finding employment. I'm not talking about getting superior English on the ielts either. You can manage that if you practice enough, but being able to communicate professionally is another story.
Click to expand...

That's hilarious 
If Language barrier is the only reason then why work Australia is after accountants 
Heaps of reasons man 
Too many accountants 
Economic conditions 
Business switching other countries 
Local experience 
Bla bla bla 

According to a survey 62% of accounting students apply per annum, what happen when they graduate 
What do you think????


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> I did this degree - it is actually pretty difficult although I did accounting before I came to Australia, but couldn't get assessed because US uses gaap. The problem isn't the degree, it's that they heavily scale the marking otherwise at least 50% of the class would fail (all international students, who were waived the ielts requirement because they paid upfront). The amount of cheating going on is also unbelievable


Could be challenging at G8 universities. But I don't know how they cover a normal 3-4 years undergrad course in a 2 year postgrad degree. And then there are thousands of colleges where this degree is offered. And people do not even attend classes there because they are too busy with their side jobs. I just feel like CPA/ICAA are not doing any favour to the profession with this degree.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ausstar said:


> That's hilarious
> If Language barrier is the only reason then why work Australia is after accountants
> Heaps of reasons man
> Too many accountants
> Economic conditions
> Business switching other countries
> Local experience
> Bla bla bla
> 
> According to a survey 62% of accounting students apply per annum, what happen when they graduate
> What do you think????


Ms Rida, when you post stats somewhere, you should include the source of those stats. What's this 62 percent figure about?


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Could be challenging at G8 universities. But I don't know how they cover a normal 3-4 years undergrad course in a 2 year postgrad degree. And then there are thousands of colleges where this degree is offered. And people do not even attend classes there because they are too busy with their side jobs. I just feel like CPA/ICAA are not doing any favour to the profession with this degree.


Oh yes I forgot about it being offered at lower tier unis...a 3-4 year accounting course usually starts with generics anyways, like arts and social sciences and introductory business classes. I guess if you don't have basic business logic then you'd have a hard time, which was definitely the case with many students in my course.


----------



## stamang

aurora.a said:


> Also, if the market is saturated then how come I was able to secure 5 interviews during the first and second weeks of the year for entry level accounting positions, with zero accounting experience? The quota is being cut because its being abused. How many of those people who came on the accountants quota actually had genuine intentions of working in accounting?


The quota is being abused. Dude, I feel like you must be one of those migration agents? Who the ..ck cares if someone comes in as accountants and does not want to work as accountant? It is their personal choice. If your system says that I can get my degree assessed and have 60 points to lodge, I can qualify for a PR. Now, where does this notion about working in accounting come from? Now, I have an answer for why most people that came in as accountants don't actually worl as one- there is no freaking job out there. Look mate, I don't have time to argue with you; I keep my mouth shut until someone genuinely tries to misguide people. And yes, I worked for companies like Myer and H&M on my student dependent visa. So, please do not give me this bs about securing so many interviews. I know I will get a job and probably a government one as and when I get my PR, I am talking about the general market and so many others who are not lucky enough or lack communicative skills to get in. And finally to somone who sauf my post had little information on jobs- come here and realize that yourself. I am not going anywhere- we will see how things are two year down the road. Accounting's quota is being reduced because there are one too many, as simple as that. Peace.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious
> If Language barrier is the only reason then why work Australia is after accountants
> Heaps of reasons man
> Too many accountants
> Economic conditions
> Business switching other countries
> Local experience
> Bla bla bla
> 
> According to a survey 62% of accounting students apply per annum, what happen when they graduate
> What do you think????
> 
> 
> 
> Ms Rida, when you post stats somewhere, you should include the source of those stats. What's this 62 percent figure about?
Click to expand...

For me it's not important to tell you the whole story like a mom dad kid lol
Google it loads of info regarding these search in 2014-15 surveys 
Well If you are offshore how do know man you dont have this much idea Mr Attention ?
I know people from offshore getting 189 and 190 on behalf of their Acc degrees ending up working as dishwashers and clearners 
Not rude but true 
And Rida does exist lol wait for it


----------



## aurora.a

stamang said:


> The quota is being abused. Dude, I feel like you must be one of those migration agents? Who the ..ck cares if someone comes in as accountants and does not want to work as accountant? It is their personal choice. If your system says that I can get my degree assessed and have 60 points to lodge, I can qualify for a PR. Now, where does this notion about working in accounting come from? Now, I have an answer for why most people that came in as accountants don't actually worl as one- there is no freaking job out there. Look mate, I don't have time to argue with you; I keep my mouth shut until someone genuinely tries to misguide people. And yes, I worked for companies like Myer and H&M on my student dependent visa. So, please do not give me this bs about securing so many interviews. I know I will get a job and probably a government one as and when I get my PR, I am talking about the general market and so many others who are not lucky enough or lack communicative skills to get in. And finally to somone who sauf my post had little information on jobs- come here and realize that yourself. I am not going anywhere- we will see how things are two year down the road. Accounting's quota is being reduced because there are one too many, as simple as that. Peace.


Hahaha, I wish I was an university lecturer and a migration agent, I would be killing it! I'm not trying to misguide people but of course as soon as someone points out that there are things you can try to do instead of whinging and complaining I become the bad guy. My whole point is that if you lack communication skills you're going to have issues finding work here, so I don't know what you're calling bs. 

Anyways, to the rest of of you here: we are facing a challenge that most australians won't even have to think about, and therefore we already have a competitive edge when it comes to resilience. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Attentionseeker

Calm down. I love how south Asians get so emotional when you tell them there are jobs out there lol

If you take pride in working at Myers and H&M, I wonder why'd even look for some accounting job. Thats the problem with most people who get PR with degree like professional accounting is that they are fine with working some sales or other odd jobs. Focus on accounting jobs and may be you will find a job that's actually relevant to your qualification. Do CPA or CA and improve your chances. But I doubt you would want to do that as it could be quite tough for some people.


----------



## stamang

aurora.a said:


> Hahaha, I wish I was an university lecturer and a migration agent, I would be killing it! I'm not trying to misguide people but of course as soon as someone points out that there are things you can try to do instead of whinging and complaining I become the bad guy. My whole point is that if you lack communication skills you're going to have issues finding work here, so I don't know what you're calling bs.
> 
> Anyways, to the rest of of you here: we are facing a challenge that most australians won't even have to think about, and therefore we already have a competitive edge when it comes to resilience. Don't lose hope!


If only your comments made sense. On one instance you are like- accounting has jobs but people can't find one due to their communicative skills. On the other hand, you are like- the quota is being reduced because people are abusing it. Only one of this can be true, eh? If there are jobs,no matter what, accounting would not be pro-rated. Jobs that are in demand or at least what government says is in demand such as nursing, engineers, doctors or whatsoever have fewer people applying, and hence not pro-rated. So, you are contradiciting your own views. I was in the US for 8 years when I decided to leave because I din't find a company that sponsored me even after working for JP Morgan. Now when I have lodged my PR, FBI is taking 4 months to process it. My wife suffered from TB right at the moment I was about to lodge. As a student dependent, I had to take two courses from CPA australia just to be eligible. So yes, I am not anyone who whines. It is what it is, people need to know what the reality is like. However, I am well aware that nothing will change. Three of my friends came to do a MPA program after their masters. What do they do now? Kitchen hand and cleaners. People that came on PR are working as admins for hotels and casinos. Anyways, time to get back to work matey. Life has given me enough reasons to be resentful,your comments are nowhere close to embittering me. Have a nice day!


----------



## Ausstar

As a Charted Accountant you should have more opportunities in your country 
Big market in Ind for CA though
Anyways it's your personal decision to move but yeah that's true it's actually a disaster for accountants at the moment but hopefully they will bring some economic reforms Soon


----------



## aurora.a

stamang said:


> If only your comments made sense. On one instance you are like- accounting has jobs but people can't find one due to their communicative skills. On the other hand, you are like- the quota is being reduced because people are abusing it. Only one of this can be true, eh? If there are jobs,no matter what, accounting would not be pro-rated. Jobs that are in demand or at least what government says is in demand such as nursing, engineers, doctors or whatsoever have fewer people applying, and hence not pro-rated. So, you are contradiciting your own views. I was in the US for 8 years when I decided to leave because I din't find a company that sponsored me even after working for JP Morgan. Now when I have lodged my PR, FBI is taking 4 months to process it. My wife suffered from TB right at the moment I was about to lodge. As a student dependent, I had to take two courses from CPA australia just to be eligible. So yes, I am not anyone who whines. It is what it is, people need to know what the reality is like. However, I am well aware that nothing will change. Three of my friends came to do a MPA program after their masters. What do they do now? Kitchen hand and cleaners. People that came on PR are working as admins for hotels and casinos. Anyways, time to get back to work matey. Life has given me enough reasons to be resentful,your comments are nowhere close to embittering me. Have a nice day!


You have posted at least 3 rants in the past few pages and yet continue to tell me you are not resentful.


----------



## stamang

Attentionseeker said:


> Calm down. I love how south Asians get so emotional when you tell them there are jobs out there lol
> 
> If you take pride in working at Myers and H&M, I wonder why'd even look for some accounting job. Thats the problem with most people who get PR with degree like professional accounting is that they are fine with working some sales or other odd jobs. Focus on accounting jobs and may be you will find a job that's actually relevant to your qualification. Do CPA or CA and improve your chances. But I doubt you would want to do that as it could be quite tough for some people.


Dude, neither did I do MPA nor do I have intentions of ever doing it. I need to live- so I would rather do retail than wash dishes or clean toilets, eh? You are not even in australia mate,you have not eve received your invitaton yet. Come here and see for yourself if there was any discrepance between what I am saying now and the reality that you will encounter soon. I do not have a PR yet. At least, read the whole thing prior to commenting. 

Someone great said, *The biggest problem with people is that they read to reply but not to understand* Good luck with things bud, I hope you have a good life ahead.


----------



## stamang

aurora.a said:


> You have posted at least 3 rants in the past few pages and yet continue to tell me you are not resentful.


Things that happen in here which are true- rant to you, reality to me. One last time, peace.


----------



## aurora.a

stamang said:


> Things that happen in here which are true- rant to you, reality to me. One last time, peace.


I've been in Australia for 4 years, just fyi


----------



## azerty

stamang said:


> Things that happen in here which are true- rant to you, reality to me. One last time, peace.


I'll probably have to turn this around. What aurora said in the beginning about interviews is based on his/her experience, which is also reality. I'm sure both your experiences are true. 

My objection is with you insinuating that her experiences are fake and is intentionally deceiving people, and is a secret migration agent. 

I have known someone who did manage to get a job in the accounting field, someone who tried, but could not, and someone who has no intention to work in the accounting field at all so I can kind of get what all of you are saying.


----------



## Attentionseeker

stamang said:


> Dude, neither did I do MPA nor do I have intentions of ever doing it. I need to live- so I would rather do retail than wash dishes or clean toilets, eh? You are not even in australia mate,you have not eve received your invitaton yet. Come here and see for yourself if there was any discrepance between what I am saying now and the reality that you will encounter soon. I do not have a PR yet. At least, read the whole thing prior to commenting.
> 
> Someone great said, *The biggest problem with people is that they read to reply but not to understand* Good luck with things bud, I hope you have a good life ahead.


I am in Australia. Been here since Jan 2015.. Maybe the problem with you is that you are quick to make a judgement about something. I can tell it from these posts alone how quickly you're jumping to conclusions. Now the question is why would I take such a person seriously, especially with respect to Job market?


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> stamang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, neither did I do MPA nor do I have intentions of ever doing it. I need to live- so I would rather do retail than wash dishes or clean toilets, eh? You are not even in australia mate,you have not eve received your invitaton yet. Come here and see for yourself if there was any discrepance between what I am saying now and the reality that you will encounter soon. I do not have a PR yet. At least, read the whole thing prior to commenting.
> 
> Someone great said, *The biggest problem with people is that they read to reply but not to understand* Good luck with things bud, I hope you have a good life ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Australia. Been here since Jan 2015.. Maybe the problem with you is that you are quick to make a judgement about something. I can tell it from these posts alone how quickly you're jumping to conclusions. Now the question is why would I take such a person seriously, especially with respect to Job market?
Click to expand...

Spend some more time and grow up
Dude


----------



## ashotofhails

Hi,

Can you be invited to apply for 190 on Skillselect on a date that is not an official invitation round date (ie. 9th March, 23rd March) ?


----------



## makapaka

When will NSW send invitation again?


----------



## azerty

190 invitations do not follow 189 skillselect round dates. 

NSW does not publish invitation dates as far as I know, you'll need to keep an eye on your email.


----------



## ashotofhails

azerty said:


> 190 invitations do not follow 189 skillselect round dates.
> 
> NSW does not publish invitation dates as far as I know, you'll need to keep an eye on your email.


Thanks for the reply. Then does it mean 190 is separate from the occupation ceilings and cut-off points?


----------



## azerty

ashotofhails said:


> Thanks for the reply. Then does it mean 190 is separate from the occupation ceilings and cut-off points?


Correct. That is why External auditors are still getting 190 invitations from nsw despite already hitting this year's occupation ceiling


----------



## ashotofhails

azerty said:


> Correct. That is why External auditors are still getting 190 invitations from nsw despite already hitting this year's occupation ceiling


Oh I see, something I had no idea about before. Thank you! 


Could you/anyone please tell me what to have prepared before applying for a 190 visa after being invited?


----------



## sm8764

Anyone there who can reply to my query, during 189 application an error msg came up that i have an unfinalised application lodged with the dept. In my knowledge there is not any. I lived in australia came back after studies. 
Really so hard to find out, no email address mentioned on the dept website no info. Tried to call them waited for 50 minutes, they had no idea kept holding gor another 20 minutes and the call disconnected. 
Dont know what to do !!! Sooo much irritated with their service.


----------



## makapaka

How many accountant they are going to invite in March, any idea?


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> How many accountant they are going to invite in March, any idea?


Mate I doubt anybody on this forum would know the answer to this question. 😊


----------



## Attentionseeker

Btw those who were recently invited by NSW, please post here in case you get a nomination approval. Thanks.


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Attentionseeker said:


> Btw those who were recently invited by NSW, please post here in case you get a nomination approval. Thanks.


Ok will do


----------



## ActionJackson

*Including 190 in EOI*

I think this has been answered already but I cant find the page..
I want to include 190 in my EOI, do i:
1. Update the original and does this change the submitted date?
2. Create a new EOI 

I've heard that you may need a job offer before leaving on a 190 (is this true?)
Submitted EOI without the help of a migration agent. 


Currently on 65 points
Age:25
Qualification:15
Experience: 15
English: 10 
(IELTS all 8.5's but writing 7.5 and PTE all 9's except for speaking missed by 3 points ..76 grrr) almost there! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Guys my nomination has been approved. Jst received the invite to lodge my 190 visa. Woow invite on feb 25th and lodged on 26th. Approval was today 2nd march 2016.


----------



## makapaka

kubbiebrownie said:


> Guys my nomination has been approved. Jst received the invite to lodge my 190 visa. Woow invite on feb 25th and lodged on 26th. Approval was today 2nd march 2016.


Congratulations


----------



## Attentionseeker

kubbiebrownie said:


> Guys my nomination has been approved. Jst received the invite to lodge my 190 visa. Woow invite on feb 25th and lodged on 26th. Approval was today 2nd march 2016.


Awesome. I lodged mine on 29th. Wonder when I will get mine?


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Attentionseeker said:


> Awesome. I lodged mine on 29th. Wonder when I will get mine?


You will surely get it soon...get ready


----------



## ActionJackson

ActionJackson said:


> I think this has been answered already but I cant find the page..
> I want to include 190 in my EOI, do i:
> 1. Update the original and does this change the submitted date?
> 2. Create a new EOI
> 
> I've heard that you may need a job offer before leaving on a 190 (is this true?)
> Submitted EOI without the help of a migration agent.
> 
> 
> Currently on 75 points
> Age:25
> Qualification:15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> I JUST GOT MY IELTS MARKS - BAND 8 BABY!!!! points increased to 75 :flypig:


----------



## azerty

Grats! You won't need to worry about 190 now.


----------



## ActionJackson

azerty said:


> Grats! You won't need to worry about 190 now.


Thanks  8 tests land 7 months later (mostly academic) ... perseverance is key!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

kubbiebrownie said:


> Guys my nomination has been approved. Jst received the invite to lodge my 190 visa. Woow invite on feb 25th and lodged on 26th. Approval was today 2nd march 2016.


Congratulations Mate,, what's the next step now? how many days do they give you to lodge visa application?


----------



## genpmel

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congratulations Mate,, what's the next step now? how many days do they give you to lodge visa application?


Hey Tinkerbell, I rem you mentioned issues with NSW link. Did you manage to sort it out?


----------



## kubbiebrownie

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congratulations Mate,, what's the next step now? how many days do they give you to lodge visa application?


Thanks Tinkerbell. I was given 60 days to lodge.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

genpmel said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mate,, what's the next step now? how many days do they give you to lodge visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tinkerbell, I rem you mentioned issues with NSW link. Did you manage to sort it out?
Click to expand...

Hi yes i contacted NSW about it and they said the application was submitted even though i received the error but since i couldnt pay the fee so they sent me a separate link for fee payment


----------



## mike04

kubbiebrownie said:


> Guys my nomination has been approved. Jst received the invite to lodge my 190 visa. Woow invite on feb 25th and lodged on 26th. Approval was today 2nd march 2016.


Congratulations mate!! Can you share your SRN??


----------



## blackrider89

ActionJackson said:


> ActionJackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this has been answered already but I cant find the page..
> I want to include 190 in my EOI, do i:
> 1. Update the original and does this change the submitted date?
> 2. Create a new EOI
> 
> I've heard that you may need a job offer before leaving on a 190 (is this true?)
> Submitted EOI without the help of a migration agent.
> 
> 
> Currently on 75 points
> Age:25
> Qualification:15
> Experience: 15
> English: 20
> 
> I JUST GOT MY IELTS MARKS - BAND 8 BABY!!!! points increased to 75 :flypig:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro. Well deserved. You will be receiving an invitation on 9 March.
> 
> May I ask a question? You are a native speaker and still miss 79 in PTE Speaking? Coz I just find it unbelievable.
Click to expand...


----------



## sandeep3004

Hi Guys,

Most of you must be fast asleep I got nomination approved today.

Applied on 28th Feb.

Got an email at 09:50 Syd time.

Cheers and goodluck.


----------



## makapaka

Congratulations 
It's look like NSW start working very fast, wow.


----------



## mike04

sandeep3004 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Most of you must be fast asleep I got nomination approved today.
> 
> Applied on 28th Feb.
> 
> Got an email at 09:50 Syd time.
> 
> Cheers and goodluck.


Congratulations mate!! I applied on the same date. Can you share your SRN?

Thanks!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

They are approving it quite fast.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

sandeep3004 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Most of you must be fast asleep I got nomination approved today.
> 
> Applied on 28th Feb.
> 
> Got an email at 09:50 Syd time.
> 
> Cheers and goodluck.


Congratulations Mate! seems like NSW guys are really hitting it up with accountants, they took ages to send invites but at least they are approving it fast which is appreciable.


----------



## ActionJackson

Stress... It affected my fluency especially re-telling the lecture.


----------



## ActionJackson

blackrider89 said:


> ActionJackson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats bro. Well deserved. You will be receiving an invitation on 9 March.
> 
> May I ask a question? You are a native speaker and still miss 79 in PTE Speaking? Coz I just find it unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> It was just stress... It affected my fluency especially re-telling the lecture. Speaking proved to be my strongest section in IELTS however!
> IELTS testing just suited me better.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Congratulations Mate! seems like NSW guys are really hitting it up with accountants, they took ages to send invites but at least they are approving it fast which is appreciable.


External auditors and general accountants are still waiting from last 3-1/2 months like me who got 7each+20edu+5py+30age+5nsw=70. 
But im preety positive that ill get 189 invitation in next 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Auzman

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Mate! seems like NSW guys are really hitting it up with accountants, they took ages to send invites but at least they are approving it fast which is appreciable.
> 
> 
> 
> External auditors and general accountants are still waiting from last 3-1/2 months like me who got 7each+20edu+5py+30age+5nsw=70.
> But im preety positive that ill get 189 invitation in next 3-4 rounds.
Click to expand...

Don't worry bro you will get it soon...


----------



## Sujan1234

Just wanted to tell you guys that I got my NSW nomination approved today. All the best everyone.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sujan1234 said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys that I got my NSW nomination approved today. All the best everyone.


When did you apply for it?


----------



## makapaka

Sujan1234 said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys that I got my NSW nomination approved today. All the best everyone.


Congratulations


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Sujan1234 said:


> Just wanted to tell you guys that I got my NSW nomination approved today. All the best everyone.


Congrats mate when did u apply?


----------



## Sujan1234

Actually I have applied for NSW on 29/01/2016 and got invitation on 25/02/2016. Applied for nomination on 27/02/2016 and got my nomination approved today 5:24 pm australia time.


----------



## Auzman

Sujan1234 said:


> Actually I have applied for NSW on 29/01/2016 and got invitation on 25/02/2016. Applied for nomination on 27/02/2016 and got my nomination approved today 5:24 pm australia time.


Congrats mate..


----------



## Auzman

sandeep3004 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Most of you must be fast asleep I got nomination approved today.
> 
> Applied on 28th Feb.
> 
> Got an email at 09:50 Syd time.
> 
> Cheers and goodluck.


Congrats mate...


----------



## Attentionseeker

So they approved some who applied on 27th and 28th. Not bad!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> So they approved some who applied on 27th and 28th. Not bad!


yea mate seems like tomorrow you're gonna get approval as well since u applied on 29th.


----------



## maxngo

hey guys

Can we go for pr health check now or have to wait until get the HAP ID whatever?!?

Can we just do it now?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wouldn't worry about medical at the moment. You can apply for AFP police check if you are in Australia and have spent more than 12 months. Also the PCC from your home country or other places where you've lived for more than 12 months.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> I wouldn't worry about medical at the moment. You can apply for AFP police check if you are in Australia and have spent more than 12 months. Also the PCC from your home country or other places where you've lived for more than 12 months.


 what you reckon are the chances to get visa once NSW approves the nomination.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Nothing is guaranteed. But as long as you have not misstated your points. And have NSW approval. The visa process is just a matter of wait.


----------



## sandeep3004

Thanks everyone.

I have front run on some required docs like :

- I am done with medicals for wifey and self.

Done with my India PCC & Oz PCC has been finalized too. Just waiting to receive the oz pcc letter. Hopefully will have it by tomorrow or Monday.

Exciting times. 

I think my SRN is 83**


----------



## maxngo

hey sandeep3004, can we do the medicals now and use it later for visa application?

I plan to do so but dont know how to. Do we just go to hospital and get the total check up?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Did you do your medicals in Sydney? Can you explain the process?


----------



## sandeep3004

Hey Maxngo 

Yes, you can get your medicals done, if you wish to frontrun and expedite.

You need generate your HAP ID. Create an account on myimmi, choose the visa -190 skilled.

Print the appointment letter>>book an appointment with the empaneled physician/hospital.

Carry your passport. Check with the hospital on exact docs requirement.


----------



## sandeep3004

Attentionseeker said:


> Did you do your medicals in Sydney? Can you explain the process?


No. Got it done back home. Was quite cheap But BUPA in Sydney CBD is on the empaneled list. I think they charge some 300+ for 190 visa.

Procedure is same as explained above. Need to create an account on myimmi. Get your HAPID. it is pretty simple. quite self-explanatory.


----------



## maxngo

i couldnt find visa 190


----------



## sandeep3004

maxngo said:


> i couldnt find visa 190


Go to myimmi>>new application>>health>>myhealth decl>>fill the 9 page application>>select visa subclass>>skilled nominated 190


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Hi Guys, just received my approval from NSW,
Invitation received: 25th Feb
Nomination Applied: 1st March
Approved:4th March.


----------



## bose39

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Guys, just received my approval from NSW,
> Invitation received: 25th Feb
> Nomination Applied: 1st March
> Approved:4th March.


congrats mate! can u share your SRN? i submitted on 29th Feb but ... ! and will ur EOI be updated immediately after receiving nomination approval?


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> congrats mate! can u share your SRN? i submitted on 29th Feb but ... ! and will ur EOI be updated immediately after receiving nomination approval?


Don't worry. I applied on 29th as well. Hopefully will get the approval next week.


----------



## alizain1156

Hi There. I submitted docs to NSW 2 days ago and I got approval today and invitation from skill select to apply. Can you believe my nomination was approved in 2 days. So Happy


----------



## Attentionseeker

alizain1156 said:


> Hi There. I submitted docs to NSW 2 days ago and I got approval today and invitation from skill select to apply. Can you believe my nomination was approved in 2 days. So Happy


That's fantastic.


----------



## Crazy student

Attentionseeker said:


> alizain1156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There. I submitted docs to NSW 2 days ago and I got approval today and invitation from skill select to apply. Can you believe my nomination was approved in 2 days. So Happy
> 
> 
> 
> That's fantastic.
Click to expand...

I think nsw will approve all accountants of last round who have applied before 9th march round of 189. EOI will suspend after you apply for visa or when they approve you? I hope cut off day will move very quickly.


----------



## Attentionseeker

The cut off won't move any quicker. Most of people who got invited by NSW applied in Dec, Jan and Feb.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys, regarding tge police certificate we have to upload a copy of it with other documents right?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys, regarding tge police certificate we have to upload a copy of it with other documents right?


Any guess how many general accountants will be invited. 
I think it will be 150 accountants and cut off date will be 10 oct 65pointers


----------



## makapaka

At least 300, and the cut off date may be in mid November.


----------



## mike04

Guys!!
Is PCC required right away while lodging visa or can be uploaded later? Just waiting for OZ PCC.


----------



## genpmel

makapaka said:


> At least 300, and the cut off date may be in mid November.


I think so too, I hope they clear 65 pointers until the end of November. Given that a lot of 65 pointers in Dec, Jan and Feb got invited for 190. 
I sincerely hope that my March end or April 60 plus 5 (SS NSW) get invited. I am getting so worried and there is no way I can increase my points.


----------



## cink

may be 250 to 300 with cut off date mid of November. occupational ceiling for software programmers 820 and analysts 170 only left. other occupations cut off was February 2016 in last round. So i hope they will invite more accountants out of total 1300 invites.


----------



## Stormbaby

Does anyone know about since what month of 60 pointers DOE havent been invited yet?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Stormbaby said:


> Does anyone know about since what month of 60 pointers DOE havent been invited yet?


I think from March last year.


----------



## genpmel

Stormbaby said:


> Does anyone know about since what month of 60 pointers DOE havent been invited yet?



March 28th 2015 for 189...I read this on a similar forum. 190 no one knows for sure.


----------



## Stormbaby

Are you sure?
Because my friend's friend lodge EOI in july and got invited in august... (60 points)


----------



## cink

Stormbaby said:


> Does anyone know about since what month of 60 pointers DOE havent been invited yet?


i think last one was in june 2015 with cut off 9th may


----------



## genpmel

Stormbaby said:


> Are you sure?
> Because my friend's friend lodge EOI in july and got invited in august... (60 points)



I am talking about Accountants only, as this forum is for Accountants, I doubt your friends friend story, I have applied in mid May and still waiting so its highly unlikely your friends friend can get 189 if he applied in July.


----------



## cink

Stormbaby said:


> Are you sure?
> Because my friend's friend lodge EOI in july and got invited in august... (60 points)


sorry 60 pointers last invited i think in april with cut off 12th march. your friend might have got 190 invite


----------



## genpmel

cink said:


> i think last one was in june 2015 with cut off 9th may


Are you sure abt the date? I tried going to skill select as its the best source, although under "previous invitations" - July 2015 is as far back as you can go.


----------



## cink

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/24-april-2015-round-results


----------



## cink

genpmel said:


> Are you sure abt the date? I tried going to skill select as its the best source, although under "previous invitations" - July 2015 is as far back as you can go.


24th april round shows cut off 23rd march. didnt got any information on may round.


----------



## genpmel

cink said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/24-april-2015-round-results


It says 23 rd March... I said above it was 28th , close enough! I really wished u were right n it was indeed May , I would be closer to getting invited


----------



## Stormbaby

genpmel said:


> I am talking about Accountants only, as this forum is for Accountants, I doubt your friends friend story, I have applied in mid May and still waiting so its highly unlikely your friends friend can get 189 if he applied in July.


Of course i am talking about accountant mate.
dont know if he was certain or not but i ask him like 3 times and the answer is the same,

and what is your points now? just hope the 60 pointers will get invited soon


----------



## genpmel

Stormbaby said:


> Of course i am talking about accountant mate.
> dont know if he was certain or not but i ask him like 3 times and the answer is the same,
> 
> and what is your points now? just hope the 60 pointers will get invited soon


Never trust " friend's friend " stories unless you know the person involved, its so misleading.

my points are still 60, I've tried PTE and IELTS but missed by few points in reading. I'll wait until June before I completely give up. 
what's your story? how many points have you secured?


----------



## Stormbaby

genpmel said:


> Never trust " friend's friend " stories unless you know the person involved, its so misleading.
> 
> my points are still 60, I've tried PTE and IELTS but missed by few points in reading. I'll wait until June before I completely give up.
> what's your story? how many points have you secured?


i just know the cutoff date is written in the web.
I have lodge 65 points for 489 (Family sponsored) which is unlikely to be invited coz accounting is pro rata occupation 

so now i have 55 points on hand. and i am taking Professional year course to add 5 points.

But even if i have 60 points in the future, not sure when can i be invited?

Even EOI May2015 havent been invited yet 

Starting to lose hope :'(


----------



## cink

genpmel said:


> It says 23 rd March... I said above it was 28th , close enough! I really wished u were right n it was indeed May , I would be closer to getting invited


sorry, i have read this earlier
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/19-june-2015-round-results

May be occupational ceiling for accountants as over by june 2015 round


----------



## genpmel

Stormbaby said:


> i just know the cutoff date is written in the web.
> I have lodge 65 points for 489 (Family sponsored) which is unlikely to be invited coz accounting is pro rata occupation
> 
> so now i have 55 points on hand. and i am taking Professional year course to add 5 points.
> 
> But even if i have 60 points in the future, not sure when can i be invited?
> 
> Even EOI May2015 havent been invited yet
> 
> Starting to lose hope :'(


I know how you feel, I applied for family sponsored 489 in Dec with 70. It's very hard to be patient and wait. Prof course will surely help with 5 more points. Hope it works out for all of us. I had to move back home as my visa expired, so you can imagine I have nothing to look forward to other than the invite. 
At least you are still in Oz land , try your best , do your prof year and try and appear for PTE until you get your score. All the best


----------



## Stormbaby

genpmel said:


> I know how you feel, I applied for family sponsored 489 in Dec with 70. It's very hard to be patient and wait. Prof course will surely help with 5 more points. Hope it works out for all of us. I had to move back home as my visa expired, so you can imagine I have nothing to look forward to other than the invite.
> At least you are still in Oz land , try your best , do your prof year and try and appear for PTE until you get your score. All the best


sigh,,,,, i am giving up with pte 79+....
thats why im taking professional year. and i dont even know it is worth it or not spending $12k just to get 5 points lol... because the requirement to take PY is to have at least 12 months of TR so i just take the chance before i dont have any TR left.

Even u with 70 points for 489 hasnt get invited yet.... sighhhh


----------



## Stormbaby

cink said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/24-april-2015-round-results


where do you got the link?
all i can see the latest date in DIBP website is 8 July 2015


----------



## genpmel

Stormbaby said:


> sigh,,,,, i am giving up with pte 79+....
> thats why im taking professional year. and i dont even know it is worth it or not spending $12k just to get 5 points lol... because the requirement to take PY is to have at least 12 months of TR so i just take the chance before i dont have any TR left.
> 
> Even u with 70 points for 489 hasnt get invited yet.... sighhhh


Prof year is not hard, you can go for classes few days in the evenings or weekends and work full time when you have TR. You will need to intern for three months though ( unpaid), that's the hard part.If you have a dependent who can work full time like you, it should be easy. Speak to a migration lawyer and gather info and check out other ways to improve points.


----------



## Sumit1984

Hey guys 
I have submitted my EOI on 5th March with 70 points for General Accountant
What are the chances to get invite in coming round which is on 9th March?
Advice please


----------



## Auzman

Sumit1984 said:


> Hey guys
> I have submitted my EOI on 5th March with 70 points for General Accountant
> What are the chances to get invite in coming round which is on 9th March?
> Advice please


100% chance


----------



## dipeshpatel

*New Here*

Hello there,

I Submitted my EOi for 489 under developer programmer in NT on 3/3/2016

Can some one tell me how much i have to waiting for invitation

My total point is 60


----------



## alizain1156

That's the wrong thread for that mate.


----------



## ivetka233

hi, is this a provable that last invite for 60 pointer was in March 2015?


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> hi, is this a provable that last invite for 60 pointer was in March 2015?


Last invitation round 60 pt accountants were invited (23rd march) :
SkillSelect results 24 April 2015 invitation round results

Round after (65 points) :
8 May 2015 round results


----------



## Kamal1811

Got NSW approval right now ,, Bravo....

Exciting times ahead. 
Good luck to those who are still waiting...


----------



## amitgandhi81

A very good morning to you ! I wish to clarify a few of my below stated queries in relation to a 189 PR Visa application. Could you be kind enough to revert at the earliest so as to help me in the above process.

Just to give a lil bit of background. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have been working for the past 10 years. I have also completed my Bachelor of Commerce Degree from India in 2002. For skill select , I am in need to get my educational qualification assessed and my work experience assessed.

Query

1. ICAA is the stated authority of for ANZSCO code 221111 & ANZSCO 221112, hence could you please confirm if through the PASA form, my Bachelor of Commerce Degree (which was for 3years after my 12th Grade) can be assessed by you ?

2. On the Work Experience assessment : Could you please confirm if that also will be assessed by ICAA and will be valid for 189 PR requirement. If not , please guide me to the relevant authority. My understanding is, it is valid however wanted to confirm , so not to err.

I humbly request you to revert at the earliest possible . If in case you need any additional information , I shall be glad to assisst


----------



## Attentionseeker

Kamal1811 said:


> Got NSW approval right now ,, Bravo....
> 
> Exciting times ahead.
> Good luck to those who are still waiting...


Congrats. So who else apart from me is still waiting for an approval?


----------



## bose39

Attentionseeker said:


> Congrats. So who else apart from me is still waiting for an approval?


me


----------



## itsfootballnotsoccer

Attentionseeker said:


> Congrats. So who else apart from me is still waiting for an approval?


Thats weird. I got my nomination invitation on the 25th of Feb and applied on the 3rd of March. And i got my approval today. You applied on the 29th of Feb, how come you didn't get the approval yet ?

Also, will you be doing your medicals before or after the CO contacts you ?


----------



## Sumit1984

amitgandhi81 said:


> A very good morning to you ! I wish to clarify a few of my below stated queries in relation to a 189 PR Visa application. Could you be kind enough to revert at the earliest so as to help me in the above process.
> 
> Just to give a lil bit of background. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have been working for the past 10 years. I have also completed my Bachelor of Commerce Degree from India in 2002. For skill select , I am in need to get my educational qualification assessed and my work experience assessed.
> 
> Query
> 
> 1. ICAA is the stated authority of for ANZSCO code 221111 & ANZSCO 221112, hence could you please confirm if through the PASA form, my Bachelor of Commerce Degree (which was for 3years after my 12th Grade) can be assessed by you ?
> 
> 2. On the Work Experience assessment : Could you please confirm if that also will be assessed by ICAA and will be valid for 189 PR requirement. If not , please guide me to the relevant authority. My understanding is, it is valid however wanted to confirm , so not to err.
> 
> I humbly request you to revert at the earliest possible . If in case you need any additional information , I shall be glad to assisst


First of all, you need to get your qualification assessed from ICAA (yes, you can use the PASA form) and if it is successful, only then you can submit the documents for your experience assessment from them ONLY.
P.S. You have to use only one professional body for both of your assessment.


----------



## maxngo

Hey Attentionseeker, Im also waiting for approval. I applied same day as you on 29th feb

Will i be able to see the invitation on EOI Skillselect log in, under "Invitations" section?

Or it has to be via email only?

Tks


----------



## Attentionseeker

itsfootballnotsoccer said:


> Thats weird. I got my nomination invitation on the 25th of Feb and applied on the 3rd of March. And i got my approval today. You applied on the 29th of Feb, how come you didn't get the approval yet ?
> 
> Also, will you be doing your medicals before or after the CO contacts you ?


I know couple of people who applied before me and still waiting for approval. Not sure how they go through applications. My case is pretty simple. Age, studies and English points. Not sure why they are taking so long.


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Hey Attentionseeker, Im also waiting for approval. I applied same day as you on 29th feb
> 
> Will i be able to see the invitation on EOI Skillselect log in, under "Invitations" section?
> 
> Or it has to be via email only?
> 
> Tks


People who got their application approved would be able to confirm this. I think you get a confirmation email.


----------



## aurora.a

How many 65 point accountants do you guys think NSW invited? 200-300?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I guess around that figure. I wonder how many accountants they will invite in next round.


----------



## maxngo

Guys. i got my approval just now

Can be lodge visa first and submit Police check later?


----------



## Attentionseeker

maxngo said:


> Guys. i got my approval just now
> 
> Can be lodge visa first and submit Police check later?


Awesome. Congrats. Funny we were talking about it. 😝


----------



## bose39

maxngo said:


> Guys. i got my approval just now
> 
> Can be lodge visa first and submit Police check later?


congrats bro! is ur eoi updated immediately? or just email?


----------



## maxngo

EOI updated immediately. Got an invitation now


----------



## bose39

maxngo said:


> EOI updated immediately. Got an invitation now


thks bro! still waiting!


----------



## kandy123

Does anyone know what was the last invitation date for 60 pointer with 7 bands .. was it July or August? 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

kandy123 said:


> Does anyone know what was the last invitation date for 60 pointer with 7 bands .. was it July or August?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


For 189? 23rd March 2015.


----------



## SOURABH.C

External auditor anxiously waiting for 190 at 65+5 points with superior English..


----------



## kandy123

azerty said:


> For 189? 23rd March 2015.


Sorry.. I was asking about 190 (60+5)
I lodged my EOI on 20 Aug 2015.. any chances in this FY?

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

amitgandhi81 said:


> A very good morning to you ! I wish to clarify a few of my below stated queries in relation to a 189 PR Visa application. Could you be kind enough to revert at the earliest so as to help me in the above process.
> 
> Just to give a lil bit of background. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and have been working for the past 10 years. I have also completed my Bachelor of Commerce Degree from India in 2002. For skill select , I am in need to get my educational qualification assessed and my work experience assessed.
> 
> Query
> 
> 1. ICAA is the stated authority of for ANZSCO code 221111 & ANZSCO 221112, hence could you please confirm if through the PASA form, my Bachelor of Commerce Degree (which was for 3years after my 12th Grade) can be assessed by you ?
> 
> 2. On the Work Experience assessment : Could you please confirm if that also will be assessed by ICAA and will be valid for 189 PR requirement. If not , please guide me to the relevant authority. My understanding is, it is valid however wanted to confirm , so not to err.
> 
> I humbly request you to revert at the earliest possible . If in case you need any additional information , I shall be glad to assisst


both your education ( bcom and CA) and work experience can be assessed by ICAA. You have to send transcripts and certificates and also your ielts scores. i have also done assessment with ICAA. Alternatively u can do CPA Australia also.


----------



## jas28

maxngo said:


> EOI updated immediately. Got an invitation now


Wen did u applied and ur score plz


----------



## azerty

kandy123 said:


> Sorry.. I was asking about 190 (60+5)
> I lodged my EOI on 20 Aug 2015.. any chances in this FY?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


Really depends on how many more accountants NSW intends to invite and the queue of 65+5 band 7s and 60+5 band 8s are ahead of you. The queue seems to be near the end of 65+5 band 8s at the moment.


----------



## kandy123

azerty said:


> Really depends on how many more accountants NSW intends to invite and the queue of 65+5 band 7s and 60+5 band 8s are ahead of you. The queue seems to be near the end of 65+5 band 8s at the moment.


Is there another state inviting accountants other than NSW? Without work experience? 


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

kandy123 said:


> Is there another state inviting accountants other than NSW? Without work experience?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


If you're onshore, maybe check out NT and Tassie. SA if you have links. You need to meet other requirements though so go to their websites.

WA also sponsors accountant 190s but I think require experience.


----------



## kandy123

azerty said:


> If you're onshore, maybe check out NT and Tassie. SA if you have links. You need to meet other requirements though so go to their websites.
> 
> WA also sponsors accountant 190s but I think require experience.


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## maxngo

Mine points: 25 age, 15 qualification, 5 study australia, 20 english


----------



## ivetka233

Does anyone knows if 60 points accountants will be invited anytime soon?
is like 4 more months to go with 900 places left

In case no way to be invited can sb advice witch SS can be used for accountants with n experiencies


----------



## Ausstar

ivetka233 said:


> Does anyone knows if 60 points accountants will be invited anytime soon?
> is like 4 more months to go with 900 places left
> 
> In case no way to be invited can sb advice witch SS can be used for accountants with n experiencies


Will be soon try to increase your points if not stay positive your turn will come soon mate


----------



## aurora.a

Ausstar said:


> Will be soon try to increase your points if not stay positive your turn will come soon mate


I love how positive you are Ausstar, but I'm starting to freak out a little. Hopefully having all 90s in pte means I will squeeze in with NSW 190.


----------



## makapaka

Any expert prediction what can be the cut off date in tonight round?


----------



## Ausstar

aurora.a said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will be soon try to increase your points if not stay positive your turn will come soon mate
> 
> 
> 
> I love how positive you are Ausstar, but I'm starting to freak out a little. Hopefully having all 90s in pte means I will squeeze in with NSW 190.
Click to expand...

I am always positive man 
The only survival kit for us 
If not 189 then will hug 190 

Chill


----------



## Star1

All the guys with 60 points, don't worry everyone will be invited very soon. Stop disappointing from some fellows with negative views.


----------



## SOURABH.C

How many accountants are left in 189 quota?


----------



## Star1

Don't worry too much mate, You will get invitation 189 or if not 190 for sure. Everyone applied EOI with 60 points till date in Accounting will be invited. Stop bothering from people with negative attitude. STAY CALM AND HOPEFULL, YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT MATE!!!!!


----------



## Ausstar

Star1 said:


> Don't worry too much mate, You will get invitation 189 or if not 190 for sure. Everyone applied EOI with 60 points till date in Accounting will be invited. Stop bothering from people with negative attitude. STAY CALM AND HOPEFULL, YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT MATE!!!!!


Appreciated


----------



## Attentionseeker

No idea how you could think 60 pointers would be invited with heaps of 65 pointers still in queue. Not to mention all those 70 pointers applying at the same time. As soon as this year is over, the chances of getting an invite is even lower.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

SOURABH.C said:


> How many accountants are left in 189 quota?


920. .
60 pointers have no chance to get invitation this year unless quota would get 3 times more than this year eg 7500 which is unlikely to happen.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> 920. .
> 60 pointers have no chance to get invitation this year unless quota would get 3 times more than this year eg 7500 which is unlikely to happen.


Even if accountants 65 pointers are in RED zone like me.


----------



## bose39

Attentionseeker said:


> No idea how you could think 60 pointers would be invited with heaps of 65 pointers still in queue. Not to mention all those 70 pointers applying at the same time. As soon as this year is over, the chances of getting an invite is even lower.


Do u have any ideas how we can know whether nomination is declined or not or have to wait until the end of 12 weeks?


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> Do u have any ideas how we can know whether nomination is declined or not or have to wait until the end of 12 weeks?


Lol. It's only been week. People have waited for 2 months to get approval. It's too early to worry about it. If your points are not overstated, do not worry about it.


----------



## bose39

Attentionseeker said:


> Lol. It's only been week. People have waited for 2 months to get approval. It's too early to worry about it. If your points are not overstated, do not worry about it.


it looks like they are selecting those have superior english. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## SOURABH.C

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many accountants are left in 189 quota?
> 
> 
> 
> 920. .
> 60 pointers have no chance to get invitation this year unless quota would get 3 times more than this year eg 7500 which is unlikely to happen.
Click to expand...

I have 65 points with superior English as external auditor..what if I get myself assessed myself as gen accountant now do I stand a chance to get invited in upcoming 189 rounds or not?? If I suppose I will get my positive assessment in a month


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> it looks like they are selecting those have superior english.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Not really. I have got superior English. I am thinking it has something to do with the fact that I am already in Sydney. Just a guess!


----------



## blackrider89

Star1 said:


> Don't worry too much mate, You will get invitation 189 or if not 190 for sure. Everyone applied EOI with 60 points till date in Accounting will be invited. Stop bothering from people with negative attitude. STAY CALM AND HOPEFULL, YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT MATE!!!!!


Are you daydreaming matie?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

SOURABH.C said:


> I have 65 points with superior English as external auditor..what if I get myself assessed myself as gen accountant now do I stand a chance to get invited in upcoming 189 rounds or not?? If I suppose I will get my positive assessment in a month


Yes。


----------



## aurora.a

SOURABH.C said:


> I have 65 points with superior English as external auditor..what if I get myself assessed myself as gen accountant now do I stand a chance to get invited in upcoming 189 rounds or not?? If I suppose I will get my positive assessment in a month


Go for ICAA if possible. They are much faster than CPA


----------



## makapaka

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 65 points with superior English as external auditor..what if I get myself assessed myself as gen accountant now do I stand a chance to get invited in upcoming 189 rounds or not?? If I suppose I will get my positive assessment in a month
> 
> 
> 
> Yes。
Click to expand...

Do you think people who submit their eoi in late January with 65 points as accountant have chance to receive 189 invitation in this Financial Year?


----------



## randhir510

Dear All, 
Please shed some light on it. Which date of EOI is effective, 
A. Date of Effect
B. Date of Submission
My Question is which date they consider while sending invite.......???


----------



## Attentionseeker

randhir510 said:


> Dear All,
> Please shed some light on it. Which date of EOI is effective,
> A. Date of Effect
> B. Date of Submission
> My Question is which date they consider while sending invite.......???


How come you're not invited yet? They have already invited people till 23rd of September.


----------



## randhir510

Attentionseeker said:


> How come you're not invited yet? They have already invited people till 23rd of September.


Dear Friend, 
if you look at my signature, you'll come to know that on my birthday which is 05th oct, my points reduced to 65 and my date of effect hence also changed to 05. That is why i want to know, which date is effective ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

randhir510 said:


> Dear Friend,
> if you look at my signature, you'll come to know that on my birthday which is 05th oct, my points reduced to 65 and my date of effect hence also changed to 05. That is why i want to know, which date is effective ?


Date of effect is the date they consider. Date of submission is irrelevant.


----------



## randhir510

Attentionseeker said:


> Date of effect is the date they consider. Date of submission is irrelevant.


Thanks Mate, 
That was a grt relief for me. Today if everything goes well i'll get invited as my DOE is 05/10/2015. 

Just keeping my finger crossed and praying to almighty.

On this note i would like to wish all the applicants, All the Best, for Today's invite and stay calmed


----------



## blackrider89

makapaka said:


> Do you think people who submit their eoi in late January with 65 points as accountant have chance to receive 189 invitation in this Financial Year?


In my opinion, nope.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

What time does DIBP usually send invitation on the day of the invitation round? Is it at midnight or in the early morning? any ideas?


----------



## blackrider89

ExpatinStraya said:


> What time does DIBP usually send invitation on the day of the invitation round? Is it at midnight or in the early morning? any ideas?


12am. Give or take a few mins.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

blackrider89 said:


> In my opinion, nope.


May be


----------



## kuriatko

Hi Everybody!

I lodged my EOI on 7th February 2016 as Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111.

My points breakdown is:
AGE = 25 points (I am 33 years old)
ENGLISH = 10 points (8/9/7/7 - IELTS Academic)
QUALIFICATION = 15 points (Master's degree)
WORK EXPERIENCE = 15 points (8 years outside of Australia, assessed by CPA)

NOMINATION by NSW = + 5points

So, my total points are 65 for 189 visa
And 70 for 190 visa.

What's your opinion? I have a chance to be nominated by NSW? I think that the queue for 189 is not fast enough for reaching me on 7th February...


----------



## cink

kuriatko said:


> Hi Everybody!
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 7th February 2016 as Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111.
> 
> My points breakdown is:
> AGE = 25 points (I am 33 years old)
> ENGLISH = 10 points (8/9/7/7 - IELTS Academic)
> QUALIFICATION = 15 points (Master's degree)
> WORK EXPERIENCE = 15 points (8 years outside of Australia, assessed by CPA)
> 
> NOMINATION by NSW = + 5points
> 
> So, my total points are 65 for 189 visa
> And 70 for 190 visa.
> 
> What's your opinion? I have a chance to be nominated by NSW? I think that the queue for 189 is not fast enough for reaching me on 7th February...


i have same points break up like u. 189 on 21/12/2015 and 190 on 13/01/2016. Didnt got invite yet from nsw. NSW invited 65 pointers with superior english only in last round.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Does 189 visa also gives preference to superior English candidates??


----------



## azerty

SOURABH.C said:


> Does 189 visa also gives preference to superior English candidates??


No. Only NSW 190 as far as I know.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Mate

Just had a query. I have applied under Accountant Category on 19th feb 2016 with 65 points under 189 and 70 points for 190. While Lodging EOI i selected NSW in tab (in which state you would like to recd nomination) . Is there anything else to do for getting invitation from NSW?

And what are my chances of getting NSW invitation in next rounds?

Can you please guide me on the above.....Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Query Regarding NSW nomination*



Sujan1234 said:


> Actually I have applied for NSW on 29/01/2016 and got invitation on 25/02/2016. Applied for nomination on 27/02/2016 and got my nomination approved today 5:24 pm australia time.


Hello Mate

Just had a query. I have applied under Accountant Category on 19th feb 2016 with 65 points under 189 and 70 points for 190. While Lodging EOI i selected NSW in tab (in which state you would like to recd nomination) . Is there anything else to do for getting invitation from NSW?

And what are my chances of getting NSW invitation in next rounds?

Can you please guide me on the above.....Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Who else is staying up for tonight's invitation? 65 pointers with DOE up to late October or even early November please don't forget to check your mailbox after midnight and please update us in the forum. Happy waiting :juggle:


----------



## Attentionseeker

Would be interesting to see if anybody from November gets invited today?


----------



## Sumit1984

EOI updated on 5th March 2016 with 70 points for 189 visa. It's 12:11am in here, but still no email yet


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow! I really hope you get an email soon otherwise it's bad news for all 65 pointers.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> EOI updated on 5th March 2016 with 70 points for 189 visa. It's 12:11am in here, but still no email yet


Please check your skill set account. You can check whether you get an invite or not.


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> Please check your skill set account. You can check whether you get an invite or not.


Already checked...no success yet


----------



## makapaka

Really not a single accountant has got invite tonight!


----------



## genpmel

Sumit1984 said:


> Already checked...no success yet


A friend of mine got it at 12 46 am two months ago , don't lose hope. Also check your spam. All the best.


----------



## Sumit1984

genpmel said:


> A friend of mine got it at 12 46 am two months ago , don't lose hope. Also check your spam. All the best.


My eyes are on my inbox and spam :fingerscrossed::juggle:
Thanks anyways


----------



## azerty

Info from another site: 70 points, Feb 22.
Still looking for later invites.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

azerty said:


> Info from another site: 70 points, Feb 22.
> Still looking for later invites.


Are they inviting tonight?


----------



## azerty

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Are they inviting tonight?


Yes, tonight's 189's first March invitation round


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

azerty said:


> Yes, tonight's 189's first March invitation round


Ues but my question is that other occupations are getting invitation?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Ues but my question is that other occupations are getting invitation?


I5s shocking for me that 70 pointer on 24feb is still waiting. Its more likely that they might postpone invitation for a day or so ?


----------



## azerty

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I5s shocking for me that 70 pointer on 24feb is still waiting. Its more likely that they might postpone invitation for a day or so ?


I don't think so, there are people who received invites, including some 70 pt accountants. It's quite likely they have reduced the number of accountant invites this round.


----------



## phz

New Invitation round tonight started at 0000 Sydney time. Latest information indicate that no 65pts General Accountant are invited. 70pts General Accountant cleared backlog until 22nd February ( last confirmed date) , cut-off points at 70.

If this is the final result of this invitation round, we have gone back to the time when only under 100 invitations were issued each round for General Accountant. This is probably a good news for those who have a chance of getting some extra points in the next few rounds. However, it is really not a good idea for those 65pts waiting in the queue.


----------



## makapaka

But I saw someone in other thread receive invitation with 70 points, doe is 2 or 3 March


----------



## riyansydney

Guys. Has any one invited . My EOI 65 DOE 13/10/2015. Please share.


----------



## SVT

Friends , 
EOI updated on 27/02/16
70 points (189 visa)

Got invitation by almightys grace..


----------



## Crazy student

riyansydney said:


> Guys. Has any one invited . My EOI 65 DOE 13/10/2015. Please share.


You have not been invited you checked or you can not check now processed through agent???


----------



## riyansydney

Crazy student said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys. Has any one invited . My EOI 65 DOE 13/10/2015. Please share.
> 
> 
> 
> You have not been invited you checked or you can not check now processed through agent???
Click to expand...

I checked in my skill select account. Still status submitted.


----------



## Sumit1984

SVT said:


> Friends ,
> EOI updated on 27/02/16
> 70 points (189 visa)
> 
> Got invitation by almightys grace..


Congrats
Did you receive email or you checked your skillselect account?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I updated my EOI on 19/Oct/15 with 65 points for accounting and haven't received an invite today. Its 0236 already. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVT

Thanks..I got invitation via mail.


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> But I saw someone in other thread receive invitation with 70 points, doe is 2 or 3 March


Thank you for the update. I know 70pts with doe 6th March not being invited , so cut off date must be in between


----------



## riyansydney

How many of them DIAB invited this round. This people are crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SVT said:


> Thanks..I got invitation via mail.


Which profession and points 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

My guess is they gave 50 invitations this round to accountants. 


Serg


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

serg.zador said:


> My guess is they gave 50 invitations this round to accountants.
> 
> 
> Serg


This is not fair. My visa is close to expiry. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVT

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> SVT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks..I got invitation via mail.
> 
> 
> 
> Which profession and points
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



General Accountant, 70 points


----------



## cink

serg.zador said:


> My guess is they gave 50 invitations this round to accountants.
> 
> 
> Serg


too depressing news for 65 pointers


----------



## sukirat1981

Hello Guys!!!
I have submitted my EOI on 4th March 2016 for subclass 190.
Occupation: Accountant
Points breakdown
Age 25
English 10
Experience 15
Education 15
Partner skill 5 ( CSOL and cannot claim points for 189 )
So, the total points are 70+5 for 190.
Can anybody comment regarding the probability for me getting an invite from NSW during this month !!!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Attentionseeker

This is insane. My guess is that they invited around 50-75 people in this round.


----------



## Ausstar

Congrats people 
Good luck to rest


----------



## aurora.a

Wow I guess I should really just give up now because at this rate there will be too many 65 pointers in front of me for nsw 190


----------



## serg.zador

sukirat1981 said:


> Hello Guys!!!
> I have submitted my EOI on 4th March 2016 for subclass 190.
> Occupation: Accountant
> Points breakdown
> Age 25
> English 10
> Experience 15
> Education 15
> Partner skill 5 ( CSOL and cannot claim points for 189 )
> So, the total points are 70+5 for 190.
> Can anybody comment regarding the probability for me getting an invite from NSW during this month !!!
> Thanks in advance



You should have submitted 189 with 70 points, it would be quicker. No need to apply for 190 at all with 70 points w/o sponsorship.


Serg


----------



## riyansydney

Only one person invited from this forum!!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Even they keep sending only 70 pts the ceiling will not be meet end of June. At some point they must have to invite 65 sooner or later. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Makybe Diva

serg.zador said:


> You should have submitted 189 with 70 points, it would be quicker. No need to apply for 190 at all with 70 points w/o sponsorship.
> 
> 
> Serg


He only has 65 for 189 - I would be hopefully NSW will invite you now another round of invites for 189 are done.


----------



## aurora.a

I'm guessing since December a lot of accountants got reassessed as external auditors, which is why we have only seen them inviting 70+5 external auditors after the holiday break


----------



## Attentionseeker

Now I know why NSW invited people with 65 from Dec to Feb. They knew that there won't be any chance for them with 189 so they invited the ones with superior English. I still believe those with EOI date of Oct will eventually be invited as there are plenty of invites for them. However, I am not sure about those in November. Seems like there is no shortage of 70 pointers at the moment.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> Now I know why NSW invited people with 65 from Dec to Feb. They knew that there won't be any chance for them with 189 so they invited the ones with superior English. I still believe those with EOI date of Oct will eventually be invited as there are plenty of invites for them. However, I am not sure about those in November. Seems like there is no shortage of 70 pointers at the moment.


If the average submission of 70 pts is 50 per round i am hopefull that people from nov and dec has chance too

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> If the average submission of 70 pts is 50 per round i am hopefull that people from nov and dec has chance too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Depends on how many people they invited in this round. November could be squeezed in but really hard to tell about December.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I submitted 190 EOI with 70 points for Accounting category on 19/01. Do I stand any chance guys?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I submitted 190 EOI with 70 points for Accounting category on 19/01. Do I stand any chance guys?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Depends if you've superior English. They may send another round of invites to accountants with superior English before year end.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

cink said:


> too depressing news for 65 pointers


What do you think. Why did they do this?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> Depends if you've superior English. They may send another round of invites to accountants with superior English before year end.


Superior English? What does this mean? I got 65+ in PteA which is equivalent to 7 bands. Can you please explain?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if you've superior English. They may send another round of invites to accountants with superior English before year end.
> 
> 
> 
> Superior English? What does this mean? I got 65+ in PteA which is equivalent to 7 bands. Can you please explain?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ielts 8 equivalent. 65 in pte is proficient English and 79+ is superior english.


----------



## Crazy student

Dont know whats going through DIAB 350 in last round and now 50-70 (guessed) in this one. Dont expect drastic surge in next round either. They may want to give chance to 70 pointer till the end of year. I saw few people comment with oct eoi lets make list so we may predict how many out there. Hope it will come down to 65 in next round. I am late october one.


----------



## riyansydney

Crazy student said:


> Dont know whats going through DIAB 350 in last round and now 50-70 (guessed) in this one. Dont expect drastic surge in next round either. They may want to give chance to 70 pointer till the end of year. I saw few people comment with oct eoi lets make list so we may predict how many out there. Hope it will come down to 65 in next round. I am late october one.


I am also hopefull like you bro

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Crazy student said:


> Dont know whats going through DIAB 350 in last round and now 50-70 (guessed) in this one. Dont expect drastic surge in next round either. They may want to give chance to 70 pointer till the end of year. I saw few people comment with oct eoi lets make list so we may predict how many out there. Hope it will come down to 65 in next round. I am late october one.


I submitted an EOI for 189 on 19/10 and my friend on 16/10 

Both waiting

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

cink said:


> too depressing news for 65 pointers


I have started to love depression anyway.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I submitted an EOI for 189 on 19/10 and my friend on 16/10
> 
> Both waiting
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Mine is 13/10. But i am 100% confident that the remaining 900 places can not be filled by only 70 pts

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NikyD

I submitted my EOI for 189 Management Accountant on 9/10 with 65 points. I hoped to be invited this round but nothing came. It's really frustrating


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> Now I know why NSW invited people with 65 from Dec to Feb. They knew that there won't be any chance for them with 189 so they invited the ones with superior English. I still believe those with EOI date of Oct will eventually be invited as there are plenty of invites for them. However, I am not sure about those in November. Seems like there is no shortage of 70 pointers at the moment.


Im sure 65 pointers till late dec will be invited this year...


----------



## Sumit1984

I was hoping to get invite today as my doi was 5th March with 70 points; however, no success.
Now as my visa is expiring on 22nd March and the next round of invitation is on 23rd March.
Friends, please suggest what to do? Really do not want to leave Australia


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Im sure 65 pointers till late dec will be invited this year...


65 pointers till dec will ne invited. I believe. 
120 days are left with 920 seats and 70 poiters are 3 per day. 
120 *3 = 360 lets assune it as 400.
Still 520 seats are available for 65 pointers. 
And lets suppose 5 65 pointers per day. Means 100 days. 
That comes to late dec. Still 20 left


----------



## riyansydney

Sumit1984 said:


> I was hoping to get invite today as my doi was 5th March with 70 points; however, no success.
> Now as my visa is expiring on 22nd March and the next round of invitation is on 23rd March.
> Friends, please suggest what to do? Really do not want to leave Australia


My frienf. I had the same situation. So i applied for 489 last year. My 485 visa expired this feb and that moment there was no light of getting invitation for 65. Currently i am in bridging visa. By the time i probably gonna get my invitation from 189. At least i don't have to leave australia

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> 65 pointers till dec will ne invited. I believe.
> 120 days are left with 920 seats and 70 poiters are 3 per day.
> 120 *3 = 360 lets assune it as 400.
> Still 520 seats are available for 65 pointers.
> And lets suppose 5 65 pointers per day. Means 100 days.
> That comes to late dec. Still 20 left


Its just a matter of wait.


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> My frienf. I had the same situation. So i applied for 489 last year. My 485 visa expired this feb and that moment there was no light of getting invitation for 65. Currently i am in bridging visa. By the time i probably gonna get my invitation from 189. At least i don't have to leave australia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Even I have 489 EOI (family sponsorship) with 80 points, even then no success in that as well


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> 65 pointers till dec will ne invited. I believe.
> 120 days are left with 920 seats and 70 poiters are 3 per day.
> 120 *3 = 360 lets assune it as 400.
> Still 520 seats are available for 65 pointers.
> And lets suppose 5 65 pointers per day. Means 100 days.
> That comes to late dec. Still 20 left


Hi. Sorry to hear this. I can feel your concern. Please get an offer letter and arrange all the docs for a student visa. Get an agent or do it by yourself. This is what im going to do today though my visa will expire on 27th April


mrsalmanyousaf said:


> 65 pointers till dec will ne invited. I believe.
> 120 days are left with 920 seats and 70 poiters are 3 per day.
> 120 *3 = 360 lets assune it as 400.
> Still 520 seats are available for 65 pointers.
> And lets suppose 5 65 pointers per day. Means 100 days.
> That comes to late dec. Still 20 left



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Sumit1984 said:


> Even I have 489 EOI (family sponsorship) with 80 points, even then no success in that as well


You should not try with family sponsor. Try individually. Infact in my case, i am buying times to get 189 invitation. I don't have any intension to go there.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> You should not try with family sponsor. Try individually. Infact in my case, i am buying times to get 189 invitation. I don't have any intension to go there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Can I lodge EOI for 489 right now? I don't want to go back  

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream Chaser

They have gone back to severely limiting the invitations for accountants. What a letdown! For all intents and purposes, all 70 pointers (who could have imagined a 70 pointer missing out on an invitation at this stage?) plus 65 pointers with Oct 2015 EOIs should have received invitations during this round. In a way, I think they're punishing accountants for the Auditor occupation ceiling being filled up so quickly.

All I can say is hang in there and keep hope alive.


----------



## Stormbaby

I hope they increase the ceiling next year


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can I lodge EOI for 489 right now? I don't want to go back
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


You have to check regional website. Most of them already suspended occupation last year

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

What i believe that there will not be more then 50 invitation this round. Can't be that many 70 pointer with in short period. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbaby

As for 489, i dont think they will invite accountants soon. Because accountant is pro-rata occupation. They have been inviting only 5 people each round for a few months . 
Imagine 5 people for whole australia and all occupation list... I dont even know when was the last time accountants of 489 visa gets invited...

This is just my thought...


----------



## Ash144

Did u apply for nsw? If yes you might get nsw nomination tomorrow or on Friday. Chances were really high if you had superior English aswell. Well hold on your breath untill tomorrow you never know nsw may surprise you... Wish you good luck!


----------



## Ash144

Sumit1984 said:


> I was hoping to get invite today as my doi was 5th March with 70 points; however, no success.
> Now as my visa is expiring on 22nd March and the next round of invitation is on 23rd March.
> Friends, please suggest what to do? Really do not want to leave Australia


Did u apply for nsw? If yes you might get nsw nomination tomorrow or on Friday. Chances were really high if you had superior English aswell. Well hold on your breath untill tomorrow you never know nsw may surprise you... Wish you good luck!


----------



## Sumit1984

Ash144 said:


> Did u apply for nsw? If yes you might get nsw nomination tomorrow or on Friday. Chances were really high if you had superior English aswell. Well hold on your breath untill tomorrow you never know nsw may surprise you... Wish you good luck!


Yes I have also applied for nsw 190 with 75 points but I don't have superior English. Therefore, the chances to get nomination is minimal.


----------



## Ash144

Sumit1984 said:


> Yes I have also applied for nsw 190 with 75 points but I don't have superior English. Therefore, the chances to get nomination is minimal.


If you have experience you can explore other states. Check this link:

Accountant (General) Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## azerty

Sumit1984 said:


> Yes I have also applied for nsw 190 with 75 points but I don't have superior English. Therefore, the chances to get nomination is minimal.


70+5 still puts you ahead of 65+5 with superior English (where they are currently at) according to NSW's selection criteria. Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

Question is more of when they will send out more accounting invites. Good luck!


----------



## Sush1

Hello Sumit1984,

Why you don't write a mail to DIBP or call them to ask a solution, might be they give a solution.


----------



## Sumit1984

azerty said:


> 70+5 still puts you ahead of 65+5 with superior English (where they are currently at) according to NSW's selection criteria. Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
> 
> Question is more of when they will send out more accounting invites. Good luck!


Thanks. Hope for the best.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> My frienf. I had the same situation. So i applied for 489 last year. My 485 visa expired this feb and that moment there was no light of getting invitation for 65. Currently i am in bridging visa. By the time i probably gonna get my invitation from 189. At least i don't have to leave australia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Can you please suggest which visa is currently being processed? How did you get a bridging visa. Thank you

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Sush1 said:


> Hello Sumit1984,
> 
> Why you don't write a mail to DIBP or call them to ask a solution, might be they give a solution.


I don't think the DIBP will give such advice, but Sumit1984, you should probably consult a registered migration agent to figure out your visa options should you really have to wait for the march 23 round.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sumit1984 said:


> Thanks. Hope for the best.


Are you based in Melb?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Are you based in Melb?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes I live in Melbourne


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sumit1984 said:


> Yes I live in Melbourne


Me too. Have you considered meeting an agent? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

azerty said:


> I don't think the DIBP will give such advice, but Sumit1984, you should probably consult a registered migration agent to figure out your visa options should you really have to wait for the march 23 round.


Registered Migration agent has given me 2 options:
1. Go for visitor visa and wait for next invitation round (23rd March), which has 100% probability to get invitation.

2. Apply for student visa


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Me too. Have you considered meeting an agent?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes only 2 options:

1. Visitor visa
2. Student visa


----------



## Ausstar

Sumit1984 said:


> I was hoping to get invite today as my doi was 5th March with 70 points; however, no success.
> Now as my visa is expiring on 22nd March and the next round of invitation is on 23rd March.
> Friends, please suggest what to do? Really do not want to leave Australia


Ok mate i hope this will help you 

Contact to any migration consultant and tell em that you need a coe of any college or university they have connection so it's not hard for em
Try to search if there is any intake in the next month anywhere in Victoria 
It might take 2 to 3 days to issue a coe during this process you gotta prepare rest of the paper work
Apply for the visa you will get the bridging within 3 to 4 days sometimes in a day 
REMEMBER all you need is a bridging visa which will be for 28 days so for that you can contact Melbourne IMMI by email once they will acknowledge you 

Hopefully during this you will get your invite 
Any question ask mate 

One last thing prepare to bear the expenses as well 
Consultation fee, visa fee, med health, uni fee 
But once you get your 189 invite you can refund 80 percent from it except the visa fee


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Ausstar said:


> Ok mate i hope this will help you
> 
> Contact to any migration consultant and tell em that you need a coe of any college or university they have connection so it's not hard for em
> Try to search if there is any intake in the next month anywhere in Victoria
> It might take 2 to 3 days to issue a coe during this process you gotta prepare rest of the paper work
> Apply for the visa you will get the bridging within 3 to 4 days sometimes in a day
> REMEMBER all you need is a bridging visa which will be for 28 days so for that you can contact Melbourne IMMI by email once they will acknowledge you
> 
> Hopefully during this you will get your invite
> Any question ask mate
> 
> One last thing prepare to bear the expenses as well
> Consultation fee, visa fee, med health, uni fee
> But once you get your 189 invite you can refund 80 percent from it except the visa fee


Mate i would be at your place i would leave Australia considering the fact that you will be back with pr in 2 months of time. 
Your overseas trip will be equal to what you will spend in order to stay here.


----------



## Ausstar

@summit 1984

I have no idea about visitor visa but i am 100% sure about student visa which I think safer than visit 

What visa are you on right now?


----------



## Ausstar

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok mate i hope this will help you
> 
> Contact to any migration consultant and tell em that you need a coe of any college or university they have connection so it's not hard for em
> Try to search if there is any intake in the next month anywhere in Victoria
> It might take 2 to 3 days to issue a coe during this process you gotta prepare rest of the paper work
> Apply for the visa you will get the bridging within 3 to 4 days sometimes in a day
> REMEMBER all you need is a bridging visa which will be for 28 days so for that you can contact Melbourne IMMI by email once they will acknowledge you
> 
> Hopefully during this you will get your invite
> Any question ask mate
> 
> One last thing prepare to bear the expenses as well
> Consultation fee, visa fee, med health, uni fee
> But once you get your 189 invite you can refund 80 percent from it except the visa fee
> 
> 
> 
> Mate i would be at your place i would leave Australia considering the fact that you will be back with pr in 2 months of time.
> Your overseas trip will be equal to what you will spend in order to stay here.
Click to expand...

Read the bottom of the post 80% will be refunded 
No guarantee he will be back in 2 months that might take 6 months in staying here he can earn that much money in a month 
I won't take it 
Moreover this is not safer as well anything can be happened


----------



## Attentionseeker

Please don't listen to Ausstar. Go back to your country while your visa is being processed. No need to apply for a student visa. You can try visitor visa if you want.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Please don't listen to Ausstar. Go back to your country while your visa is being processed. No need to apply for a student visa. You can try visitor visa if you want.


Listen to him because no one wanna listen him 

Lol


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

You didn't come here to go back sir. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

3 PTE Tests to get 65 each..3 more to get 79 each... still waiting for nsw invitation at 65 +5 for external auditor..fingers crossed


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> Please don't listen to Ausstar. Go back to your country while your visa is being processed. No need to apply for a student visa. You can try visitor visa if you want.


That is what I am going to do..applying for visitor visa bcoz it's a cheaper option and if it's about work, I can apply for Annual leaves at my work bcoz I have more than 6 weeks of leaves remaining.
And also I am pretty sure that currently DIBP is talking around 1 months to process 189 visa applications bcoz couple of my mates got their visa in 28 and 35 days respectively.


----------



## Motlove

SOURABH.C said:


> 3 PTE Tests to get 65 each..3 more to get 79 each... still waiting for nsw invitation at 65 +5 for external auditor..fingers crossed


Finally, did u get 79 after 3 tests ?


----------



## blackrider89

Ausstar said:


> Listen to him because no one wanna listen him
> 
> Lol


I second here. Ausstar said that because the guy asked to apply onshore. So he can only opt to a student visa.

Mr. Ausstar was absolutely correct in this instance.


----------



## riyansydney

My simple thought if you didn't apply for other visa yet get an student visa now. Even if your visa expired we will have 28 days to make decision or leave this country. You will be automatically granted bringing visa by system

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

Motlove said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 PTE Tests to get 65 each..3 more to get 79 each... still waiting for nsw invitation at 65 +5 for external auditor..fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, did u get 79 after 3 tests ?
Click to expand...

Yup in 6th attempt..


----------



## Sumit1984

blackrider89 said:


> I second here. Ausstar said that because the guy asked to apply onshore. So he can only opt to a student visa.
> 
> Mr. Ausstar was absolutely correct in this instance.


Even I am not saying that he was wrong...it was just that applying for Student Visa is too much hassle and moreover it is expensive; keeping in mind the tuition fees, OSHC, medical, subsequent student visa($1250) and showing funds (if not under SVP).
Therefore, because of aforementioned reasons, feasible option for me is Visitor visa.
P.S. If I do not get "no further stay" condition.


----------



## blackrider89

Sumit1984 said:


> Even I am not saying that he was wrong...it was just that applying for Student Visa is too much hassle and moreover it is expensive; keeping in mind the tuition fees, OSHC, medical, subsequent student visa($1250) and showing funds (if not under SVP).
> Therefore, because of aforementioned reasons, feasible option for me is Visitor visa.
> P.S. If I do not get "no further stay" condition.


Opt to 190 also mate.


----------



## aurora.a

Does anyone have any idea how many accountants nsw invited last year? 1,000? 2,000?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

SO guys, what's Australia like in terms of quality of life and money? I am working in a good corporate company here in Pakistan in lower middle management level, as you know i've got NSW approval of 190 now just waiting for my UK PCC to arrive and then i'll lodge VISA application, but moving to Australia would be a big life changing event for me, just want to get idea from folks who are already there about what it is like and how's the money?


----------



## Sumit1984

blackrider89 said:


> Opt to 190 also mate.


Already have 3 different EOI's for 189, 190 and 489 (family sponsership) with 70, 70+5, 70+10 points respectively


----------



## ActionJackson

I got an invitation yesterday (189) that I only saw in my mail today...based on 75 points.
I'm so relieved its been a long and dusty road to get to this point. (especially the extra 10 points)
Good luck to all who are still waiting and if you can increase your points in any way keep at it.


----------



## serg.zador

Does anybody know if an occupation is not in that table, there is not backlog at all? 
http://prntscr.com/acyrol


Serg


----------



## SOURABH.C

Tinkerbell1 said:


> SO guys, what's Australia like in terms of quality of life and money? I am working in a good corporate company here in Pakistan in lower middle management level, as you know i've got NSW approval of 190 now just waiting for my UK PCC to arrive and then i'll lodge VISA application, but moving to Australia would be a big life changing event for me, just want to get idea from folks who are already there about what it is like and how's the money?


I m also in same dilemma..haven't got invited yet but hoping to get in this financial year..presently working in a govt bank as an asstt manager in India for last 2 years but taking a chance for nsw 190


----------



## Ash144

Tinkerbell1 said:


> SO guys, what's Australia like in terms of quality of life and money? I am working in a good corporate company here in Pakistan in lower middle management level, as you know i've got NSW approval of 190 now just waiting for my UK PCC to arrive and then i'll lodge VISA application, but moving to Australia would be a big life changing event for me, just want to get idea from folks who are already there about what it is like and how's the money?


Don't be too over excited because the grass always looks greener at the other side..... I don't wanna disappoint you but life is really really tough here specially getting white color job as there is lots of competition in the market.


----------



## Stormbaby

Ash144 said:


> Don't be too over excited because the grass always looks greener at the other side..... I don't wanna disappoint you but life is really really tough here specially getting white color job as there is lots of competition in the market.


couldn't agree more. 
even applying for internship is very hard now.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Stormbaby said:


> couldn't agree more.
> even applying for internship is very hard now.


Don't worry people coming directly on PR are taking jobs. I have seen such cases where people had more than 6 years of overseas experience, spent couple of days in Australia and started applying for entery level work and killing our chances of finding entery level work after uni

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

By the way on average whats the salary like for entry level accounting job?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Tinkerbell1 said:


> By the way on average whats the salary like for entry level accounting job?


45k to 55k p.a

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

Tinkerbell1 said:


> By the way on average whats the salary like for entry level accounting job?


Small firm ($50000-$60000) entry level


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> SO guys, what's Australia like in terms of quality of life and money? I am working in a good corporate company here in Pakistan in lower middle management level, as you know i've got NSW approval of 190 now just waiting for my UK PCC to arrive and then i'll lodge VISA application, but moving to Australia would be a big life changing event for me, just want to get idea from folks who are already there about what it is like and how's the money?


Didn't you go all the way to Dubai to appear in PTE exam? If you are determined and have made up your mind to move to Australia, there's no point what people here think about the job market. Just focus on the process and be ready to survive on your own for a while before you find a job. Since you will be coming to Sydney, let me remind you that it's one of most expensive cities in the world. Especially the living expenses are terribly high.


----------



## Stormbaby

At one point i feel like i am giving up.
Been applying lots of unpaid work(internship), graduate accountant role and so on
Still didnt get a job. The job market is pretty intense i feel


----------



## aurora.a

Sydney is beautiful, and there's a great mesh of different cultures and the beaches are unlike anything you've ever seen. However, housing is unbelievably expensive (actually a house in Sydney that held a dead body for 8 years has just sold for $1.8m) and the cost of living is extremely high. 

I've never seen an entry level position go for more than $55k.


----------



## aurora.a

Stormbaby said:


> At one point i feel like i am giving up.
> Been applying lots of unpaid work(internship), graduate accountant role and so on
> Still didnt get a job. The job market is pretty intense i feel


Did you apply for accounting firms or industry positions? Accounting firms are extremely competitive, especially big 4. I think in the past you could get in with credit average but due to lower intake numbers these past few years, if you don't have distinctions it will be difficult to get through the first stage of recruitment. 

Industry positions are going to mean you need to have excellent communication skills - because most of the employees probably are completely clueless regarding accounting, if they can't understand you or will struggle to understand, they won't hire you. 

On the bright side: the Australian education system for even basic math is very poor. To be honest I think people on this forum here will have an easier time improving communication skills - I've seen so many of them struggle with remembering times tables


----------



## Tinkerbell1

But why are we only talking about Sydney? NSW 190 mean we have to stay in NSW right not just Sydney? why cant we live in some other cheaper city of NSW aren't there any opportunities at all in NSW except Sydney?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> But why are we only talking about Sydney? NSW 190 mean we have to stay in NSW right not just Sydney? why cant we live in some other cheaper city of NSW aren't there any opportunities at all in NSW except Sydney?


Hehe. In short, no. I would personally never move to Newcastle or Wollongong. Newcastle especially, it's just not very culturally diverse. Sydney has the most job opportunities. I would be very surprised if you find some job elsewhere, especially for someone who's new in Australia.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Friends

Can anybody please guide me the chances of getting invitation from NSW with 65 points ACCOUNTANT. The EOI update date is 10.02.2016.

Please advise.


----------



## sukirat1981

Did any accountant receive the NSW Invitation in this month of march?
Does NSW follow some kind of pattern to send the invites or some particular day of a week on which invites are sent ?
Anybody who can comment !!!


----------



## Sumit1984

sukirat1981 said:


> Did any accountant receive the NSW Invitation in this month of march?
> Does NSW follow some kind of pattern to send the invites or some particular day of a week on which invites are sent ?
> Anybody who can comment !!!


NSW don't follow any particular pattern and they only inviting External Auditors with Superior English (8 each or 79+)


----------



## sukirat1981

Sumit1984 said:


> NSW don't follow any particular pattern and they only inviting External Auditors with Superior English (8 each or 79+)


Dear sumit,
Thanks for the reply. What are the chances for accountant with 70+5. You also stand at same position as me in terms of points. When did you lodged the EOI ?


----------



## Subby.jhula

SOURABH.C said:


> Yup in 6th attempt..


Hi,first of all congrats to you .could you share some tips to get 79+each in PTE?I have also scored 70+ each in past to achieve 60 points.But,looking at the current situation, I have to retake the test in order to gain extra 10 points.any feedback from others will also be appreciated.


----------



## aurora.a

Sumit1984 said:


> NSW don't follow any particular pattern and they only inviting External Auditors with Superior English (8 each or 79+)


Where did you get this information? I haven't seen any external auditors invited since november


----------



## aurora.a

Tinkerbell1 said:


> But why are we only talking about Sydney? NSW 190 mean we have to stay in NSW right not just Sydney? why cant we live in some other cheaper city of NSW aren't there any opportunities at all in NSW except Sydney?


No you don't have to stay in Sydney but most of the jobs are here. If you can find a job outside of Sydney, great, but be prepared to be paid less and the job search will be much more difficult.


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Sydney is beautiful, and there's a great mesh of different cultures and the beaches are unlike anything you've ever seen. However, housing is unbelievably expensive (actually a house in Sydney that held a dead body for 8 years has just sold for $1.8m) and the cost of living is extremely high.
> 
> I've never seen an entry level position go for more than $55k.


I would an entry level position fetches about 35-50k per annum. Any figures above 65k are for a senior position.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Finally got my approval from NSW.


----------



## makapaka

Congratulations


----------



## bose39

Attentionseeker said:


> Finally got my approval from NSW.


congrats bro! me too!


----------



## ivetka233

till which date has been done invitations for 189 with 60-65 points in this round?


----------



## Keldogga

Sumit1984 said:


> Even I am not saying that he was wrong...it was just that applying for Student Visa is too much hassle and moreover it is expensive; keeping in mind the tuition fees, OSHC, medical, subsequent student visa($1250) and showing funds (if not under SVP).
> Therefore, because of aforementioned reasons, feasible option for me is Visitor visa.
> P.S. If I do not get "no further stay" condition.


Hi Sumit1984, I am not sure is it correct but I reckon you should consult agent and immigration before you apply the visitor visa.

I heard from an agent before, if you are holding visitor visa even you have received an invitation, you have to wait until your visitor visa expired in order to accept that invitation. I am not 100% sure but I think you should do some researches first, especially you have 70 points already! !


----------



## Attentionseeker

bose39 said:


> congrats bro! me too!


I guess we were the only ones left on this forum. 10 days is still not bad.


----------



## Donnyy

ivetka233 said:


> till which date has been done invitations for 189 with 60-65 points in this round?


between 2nd-5th of march, 70 points


----------



## ivetka233

what about 65 points holders?


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> what about 65 points holders?


No one from 65 has been invited this round. 70s are invited before 65s so if 70s have not been completely invited, you can assume 65s have not been invited.


----------



## sukirat1981

pdefreit said:


> Hi guys, I have submitted my EOI on the 24/03/2015 with 60 points (missed last financial year´s cut-off by 22 hours) 221111 Accountant General.
> 
> My question is, keeping in mind the current trend do you think I have any chance of being invited till Dec 2015 (visa expires), or should I go for PTE again and try to get additional points? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Visa SC: 189 PTE: 74/80/82/85 EOI Submitted 60 Points - 24/03/2015 ANZSCO: 221111 Accountant general
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul


You should definitely give another shot at PTE as its highly unlikely to get an invitation with 60 points.


----------



## ivetka233

sure none of them w 65 has been invited?





sukirat1981 said:


> You should definitely give another shot at PTE as its highly unlikely to get an invitation with 60 points.


----------



## Sumit1984

Keldogga said:


> Hi Sumit1984, I am not sure is it correct but I reckon you should consult agent and immigration before you apply the visitor visa.
> 
> I heard from an agent before, if you are holding visitor visa even you have received an invitation, you have to wait until your visitor visa expired in order to accept that invitation. I am not 100% sure but I think you should do some researches first, especially you have 70 points already! !


My dear friend, I am applying visitor visa through a registered migration agent and as per immigration if you are applying for visitor after your 485 visa expires, then there are 99% chances that u get a visa if you give them solid reason (statement of purpose) to stay in this country (which my agent will prepare).
However, there is one clause, for which the chances are very low i.e. "No Further Stay" condition on your visitor visa which means that u can't file any other onshore visa but as I m mentioned above chances to get this condition are very very rare.


----------



## Sumit1984

Donnyy said:


> between 2nd-5th of march, 70 points


Not 5th for sure because I have updated my EOI on 5th March 2016 with 70 points


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> sure none of them w 65 has been invited?


I'm sure. There are 70s who have not been invited this round. They couldn't have invited 65s unless they have cleared the 70s from queue.


----------



## blackrider89

Sumit1984 said:


> My dear friend, I am applying visitor visa through a registered migration agent and as per immigration if you are applying for visitor after your 485 visa expires, then there are 99% chances that u get a visa if you give them solid reason (statement of purpose) to stay in this country (which my agent will prepare).
> However, there is one clause, for which the chances are very low i.e. "No Further Stay" condition on your visitor visa which means that u can't file any other onshore visa but as I m mentioned above chances to get this condition are very very rare.


You are correct in this instance. Tbh I have never seen anyone under same circumstances having No Further Stay imposed on their visa. 

Only problem is will you be eligible to apply online coz if you lodge by paperwork it may be a few days delayed (very unlikely though). And applications lodged online are processed much quicker so 60 days to apply for 189 visa wouldn't matter.


----------



## Crazy student

I think they did not invite 1300 in last round and total number of invite and number for accountant drop. I saw disappointed people in other forum from IT and software background. What do you guys think the number of invitation for accoutant may increase in secound round of march???


----------



## riyansydney

Crazy student said:


> I think they did not invite 1300 in last round and total number of invite and number for accountant drop. I saw disappointed people in other forum from IT and software background. What do you guys think the number of invitation for accoutant may increase in secound round of march???


I had confirmed invitation this round. DOE 13/10/2015. So pissed off and disappointed. But i am confident that, this scenario will be change soon. As they are holding the number just to make sure all 70pts will rec invitation till june. It is also unimaginable that remaining 900 places will be filled up by only 70 pts. And even from business perspective those seats are their source of revenue. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

It really depends how many invites they sent in last round. I am expecting if they drag this to the end of June, atleast 300-400 spots will be filled by 70 pointers. However, there are quite a lot of 65 pointers in queue. I still believe people till early to late November are safe at the moment.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

riyansydney said:


> I had confirmed invitation this round. DOE 13/10/2015. So pissed off and disappointed. But i am confident that, this scenario will be change soon. As they are holding the number just to make sure all 70pts will rec invitation till june. It is also unimaginable that remaining 900 places will be filled up by only 70 pts. And even from business perspective those seats are their source of revenue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Someone with 70 points didnt received invitation，then howcome can you say that DOE is 13 oct?


----------



## Attentionseeker

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Someone with 70 points didnt received invitation，then howcome can you say that DOE is 13 oct?


What he meant is that his own DOE is Oct 13th and he didn't get any invite


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> What he meant is that his own DOE is Oct 13th and he didn't get any invite


Oh.ok


----------



## roshan123

hi there..I lodged my EOI on aug 2015 with 60 points and then updated to 65 points on 08th of Jan 2016. but by mistake it was again updated on 4th of February [ but nothing changed ]. when I log in to skill select not it shows my last update is 4th of Feb 2016 and effective date 8th of Jan 2016. Will this affect my invitation? will they only consider effective date ? any idea?


----------



## Ash144

roshan123 said:


> hi there..I lodged my EOI on aug 2015 with 60 points and then updated to 65 points on 08th of Jan 2016. but by mistake it was again updated on 4th of February [ but nothing changed ]. when I log in to skill select not it shows my last update is 4th of Feb 2016 and effective date 8th of Jan 2016. Will this affect my invitation? will they only consider effective date ? any idea?


Invitations are issued on date of effect basis. So in your case 8th of Jan will be considered for invitation.


----------



## Sumit1984

Hi All,
When will DIBP update the data for the 9th March round?
I think we all are curious to know what stupid things they have done for this round &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## raja singa

Stormbaby said:


> At one point i feel like i am giving up.
> Been applying lots of unpaid work(internship), graduate accountant role and so on
> Still didnt get a job. The job market is pretty intense i feel


To be honest,it is a very very tough market.even in an graduate entry role you have to compete with people who had completed their CA/CPA from other countries.as for local graduates unless you had an average of distinction grade,it is very hard to get into big 4/big companies.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## M'dmello

Hi all I have submitted my eoi on 4 October for 65 points under 190 I also have superior English scores what are my chances of getting an invitation this year... I would also like to know why 30 points are given to people above 25 years of age...


----------



## ivetka233

https://myimmitracker.com/


----------



## ivetka233

I made you summary of invitations from July 2015-noW



https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-july-2015-round-results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 July 2015 invitation roun​d
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211
Accountants
65 
31 May 2015 10:43pm


https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-3-august-2015-round-results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 August 2015 invitation roun​d
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211
Accountants
65 
2 July 2015 6:32am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-7-September-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 7 September 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
6 August 2015 11.13 am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-9-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 9 October 2015 invitation round

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
16 August 2015 1.02 am

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-October-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 23 October 2015 invitation round

Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
26 August 2015 3.17 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-6-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 6 November 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
31 August 2015 12.43 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/SkillSelect-23-November-2015-Round-Results.aspx

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 23 November 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
9/09/2015 5:26 PM

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/4-december-2015-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 4 December 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
21/09/2015 5.25 pm

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/18-december-2015-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 18 December 2015 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
9/10/2015 4:48 PM

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/08-01-2016-round-results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 8 January 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
19/11/2015 10:13AM

SkillSelect 22 January 2016 Round Result

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 22 January 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70 
19 January 2016 12.49 am


SkillSelect 3 February 2016 Round Results

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 3 February 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	65	
3​ August 2015 4:35 PM


https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/17-february-2016-round-results


Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the above occupations in the 17 February 2016 invitation round
Points	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	65	
23 September 2015


----------



## ivetka233

as to summaried:

6.7.2015- 65 points till 31.5.201 invited
3.8.2015- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 2.7.2015
after that was invited only 70 points owners
3.2.2016- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 3.8.2015
17.2.2016- cleared 1,5mth of invitations 65 points till 23.9.2015

overall the backlog is from oct- march, t.j 6 mths so if this trend goes like this there will be no 60 points owners invited,,, 

Assuming current 60 points owners are in a queue are trying for higher points and jump in 65 points queue and uni releses new graduates in Nov and March, lot amount of EOI submitted these months


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

ivetka233 said:


> as to summaried:
> 
> 6.7.2015- 65 points till 31.5.201 invited
> 3.8.2015- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 2.7.2015
> after that was invited only 70 points owners
> 3.2.2016- cleared 1 mth invitation 65 points till 3.8.2015
> 17.2.2016- cleared 1,5mth of invitations 65 points till 23.9.2015
> 
> overall the backlog is from oct- march, t.j 6 mths so if this trend goes like this there will be no 60 points owners invited,,,
> 
> Assuming current 60 points owners are in a queue are trying for higher points and jump in 65 points queue and uni releses new graduates in Nov and March, lot amount of EOI submitted these months


Everyone knows 60 pointers have no chance this year. Even 65 pointers are in danger.


----------



## Donnyy

Hi All,

I heard from a friend that EOI can only be stored in DIBP system for 2 years, then it will be removed.
Can anyone confirm what I have heard, please?

If the above statement is correct, that means all the 60 pointers that have been waiting since March 2015 are all in danger as DIBP is more likely to reduce the ceiling of accountant instead of increase it.

This isn't fair


----------



## Attentionseeker

Donnyy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I heard from a friend that EOI can only be stored in DIBP system for 2 years, then it will be removed.
> Can anyone confirm what I have heard, please?
> 
> If the above statement is correct, that means all the 60 pointers that have been waiting since March 2015 are all in danger as DIBP is more likely to reduce the ceiling of accountant instead of increase it.
> 
> This isn't fair


EOI is removed in 2 years time. That's true.


----------



## ivetka233

What does it mean EOI is removed, can the person w 60 points do another EOI AFTER 2 Y?


Why 65 points owners are in risk, they go well

Who said the occupation accountants is in risk?







Attentionseeker said:


> EOI is removed in 2 years time. That's true.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Yes a person can go for another EOI after 2 years. But he will be right at the back of queue again.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> What does it mean EOI is removed, can the person w 60 points do another EOI AFTER 2 Y?
> 
> 
> Why 65 points owners are in risk, they go well
> 
> Who said the occupation accountants is in risk?


For the first part. Yes, that person can do another eoi, but that new eoi gets thrown to the back of the by then 2 years worth of 60s queue. Not the best feeling. 

I think the comment on 65 actually means not all 65s may be invited this FY.


----------



## SubAustralia

*Points Update*

Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts

Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)

occupation ICT-BA

My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March

I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.

Your opinion?


----------



## eminemkh

SubAustralia said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts
> 
> Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)
> 
> occupation ICT-BA
> 
> My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March
> 
> I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.
> 
> Your opinion?


Wrong place mate.....


----------



## Sush1

It will be considered as 1st March but as per me you will get an invite.

Regards



SubAustralia said:


> Submitted EOI for 189 on (20 Oct 15) with 60 Pts
> 
> Got auto update of points on (1 Mar 16) to 65 points (for 189 only)
> 
> occupation ICT-BA
> 
> My question is, for 23-Mar invitation round, Date of EOI will be considered as 20-Oct or 1-March
> 
> I think if it is considered 20 Oct there are chances of invite, otherwise it is difficult to say.
> 
> Your opinion?


----------



## ivetka233

ooooooooooo, i didnt think of that...




Attentionseeker said:


> Yes a person can go for another EOI after 2 years. But he will be right at the back of queue again.


----------



## ivetka233

why you think not all 65 points people will be invited? Dont und, look like it can be 






azerty said:


> For the first part. Yes, that person can do another eoi, but that new eoi gets thrown to the back of the by then 2 years worth of 60s queue. Not the best feeling.
> 
> I think the comment on 65 actually means not all 65s may be invited this FY.


----------



## Sutra

Hi guys,

I just submitted my EOI (Accounting General) this week, got 65 points in total. Now i am thinking to get 5 more points
from the working experience.

The question is if there is a minimum salary for this 1 year of working experience, 
Does it have to be full time? or part time is enough. 
If i update my EOI and add working experience; how can i prove it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cink

Sutra said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI (Accounting General) this week, got 65 points in total. Now i am thinking to get 5 more points
> from the working experience.
> 
> The question is if there is a minimum salary for this 1 year of working experience,
> Does it have to be full time? or part time is enough.
> If i update my EOI and add working experience; how can i prove it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


you can get ur work experience assessed by ICAA/CPA.


----------



## davidk59

I've updated my EOI for General Accountant on 10th March, with 70 points, hopefully I get invited next round. 

Do you know if the DIBP emails us when they invite us?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ivetka233

with 70 points deffinatelly





davidk59 said:


> I've updated my EOI for General Accountant on 10th March, with 70 points, hopefully I get invited next round.
> 
> Do you know if the DIBP emails us when they invite us?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## Sumit1984

davidk59 said:


> I've updated my EOI for General Accountant on 10th March, with 70 points, hopefully I get invited next round.
> 
> Do you know if the DIBP emails us when they invite us?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I have updated on 5th March, was hoping to get invited on 9th March round but unfortunately didn't get. Wish you good luck.
Some people didn't get email, so keep an eye on your skill select account.


----------



## ivetka233

you have 70 points and didnt get invitation this round? dont und?
















Sumit1984 said:


> I have updated on 5th March, was hoping to get invited on 9th March round but unfortunately didn't get. Wish you good luck.
> Some people didn't get email, so keep an eye on your skill select account.


----------



## Sush1

I think they have taken a cut off till 3rd March. Saw someone invited at 70 points who had put the EOI on 3rd March.
I have myself put an EOI at 70 points on 8th March. Didn't get an invite on 9th March.

Regards


----------



## Sumit1984

ivetka233 said:


> you have 70 points and didnt get invitation this round? dont und?


Bcoz you got your grant in 2013, that's why I think you didn't follow the trend these days...just kidiing 
Actually DIBP have not updated 9th March's round yet, so it is impossible to say that how many accountants they have invited. Possibilities that they have only invited few accountants in 9th March round (70-100 instead of 300)


----------



## Auzman

davidk59 said:


> I've updated my EOI for General Accountant on 10th March, with 70 points, hopefully I get invited next round.
> 
> Do you know if the DIBP emails us when they invite us?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You will get it next round definitely..


----------



## ivetka233

i waited a day to be invited and had 60 points only, was different times. 

Why now they decreasing invitation amounts? do you recon even data says they can invite 900 till july ,,they dont need to follow this? So you recon based on this info and saying they decreasing amounts of invitations...so from July quotas for accountants will be reduced again?





Sumit1984 said:


> Bcoz you got your grant in 2013, that's why I think you didn't follow the trend these days...just kidiing
> Actually DIBP have not updated 9th March's round yet, so it is impossible to say that how many accountants they have invited. Possibilities that they have only invited few accountants in 9th March round (70-100 instead of 300)


----------



## Auzman

ivetka233 said:


> i waited a day to be invited and had 60 points only, was different times.
> 
> Why now they decreasing invitation amounts? do you recon even data says they can invite 900 till july ,,they dont need to follow this? So you recon based on this info and saying they decreasing amounts of invitations...so from July quotas for accountants will be reduced again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumit1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bcoz you got your grant in 2013, that's why I think you didn't follow the trend these days...just kidiing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually DIBP have not updated 9th March's round yet, so it is impossible to say that how many accountants they have invited. Possibilities that they have only invited few accountants in 9th March round (70-100 instead of 300)
Click to expand...

If you already done ages ago why you so curious and asking so many questions ??!! Very strange!!!I thought your one of the 60 pointers who waiting for long...


----------



## Donnyy

Auzman said:


> If you already done ages ago why you so curious and asking so many questions ??!! Very strange!!!I thought your one of the 60 pointers who waiting for long...


She got a friend with 60 points, she mentioned that few pages back


----------



## ivetka233

i am nt asking for myself but sb else who do not attend this site,, 

this is free forum so dont understand your point,,,





Auzman said:


> If you already done ages ago why you so curious and asking so many questions ??!! Very strange!!!I thought your one of the 60 pointers who waiting for long...


----------



## Attentionseeker

It seems like the 70 pointers are back on this thread. For a month or so, there were hardly any 70 pointers here as none of them had to wait another round to get an invite.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Hi Fellow accountants,

I am also applying under Accountant category and currently waiting to get CPA assessment, as soon as I will get it, I will submit my EOI, my points and status is provided under my signature, thanks.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Hello ivetka233,

I can see that you have already received the grant and most probably you are already in Australia, how is the job market there for accountants, how much time it usually takes to land the first job? I know it varies from case to case, but I am just trying to get an overall feel of the local conditions, thanks.



ivetka233 said:


> i am nt asking for myself but sb else who do not attend this site,,
> 
> this is free forum so dont understand your point,,,


----------



## ivetka233

very hard, when i got invitation i was working s assistant accountant and that time was like in months 1500 jobs for accountants, now is only half 800-900 is very low and this time invitations must be a lot harder,,, as that time it wass hard for me






arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hello ivetka233,
> 
> I can see that you have already received the grant and most probably you are already in Australia, how is the job market there for accountants, how much time it usually takes to land the first job? I know it varies from case to case, but I am just trying to get an overall feel of the local conditions, thanks.


----------



## Sush1

Hi,

Can everybody on this forum give the points, date of EOI.
I will be consolidating the list to give an idea of the invitations preference.
For eg
80 points will be first
75 points will be second.

I will put them in the list accoording to the date of EOI.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hi Fellow accountants,
> 
> I am also applying under Accountant category and currently waiting to get CPA assessment, as soon as I will get it, I will submit my EOI, my points and status is provided under my signature, thanks.


Hi ArsalanZaki, i see your current location is UAE, where did u attempt your PTE test?


----------



## Sush1

Right Now, see only three 70 pointers

S. No.	Name Points	Date of EOI
1 Sumit1984	70	5th March 2016
2 Sush 1 70	8th March 2016
3 Davidk 70	10th March 2016


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Hi there,

I took PTE at Score LLC in Sharjah.



Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi ArsalanZaki, i see your current location is UAE, where did u attempt your PTE test?


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Guys,

How much time is CPA taking these days to finalize the assessment?
What are the current trends/chances of getting NSW SS for us, accountants?
And, what are my chances of getting NSW SS with 65 (65+5 for SS) before the end of this FY?

Thanks in advance, for the support and information.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Guys,
> 
> How much time is CPA taking these days to finalize the assessment?
> What are the current trends/chances of getting NSW SS for us, accountants?
> And, what are my chances of getting NSW SS with 65 (65+5 for SS) before the end of this FY?
> 
> Thanks in advance, for the support and information.


As per NSW's this years trend we had massive invites from NSW for accountants back in November, after that they went quiet and we saw another round of invites by NSW on Feb 25th whereby they invited almost all of 65 pointers with superior English, i reckon there's going to be another invite round before end of this Fiscal year, superior English will play an important role while getting invite.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Thanks for the info... What is your story and points?



Tinkerbell1 said:


> As per NSW's this years trend we had massive invites from NSW for accountants back in November, after that they went quiet and we saw another round of invites by NSW on Feb 25th whereby they invited almost all of 65 pointers with superior English, i reckon there's going to be another invite round before end of this Fiscal year, superior English will play an important role while getting invite.


----------



## kuld345

Hi guys,

I'm planning to submit an EOI for 189 as I just got my Superior English results back. Right now I'm on BVA waiting for my 485 (I applied in early Feb) -- but the thing is, I did that using a migration agent because I was short on time.

Right now I want to apply for EOI by myself, but I'm not sure if that will affect my 485 application? I don't plan on telling my current migration agent since we're not really on good terms and I'm afraid that might adversely impact how he will handle my 485 application.

I had a Provisional Skills Assessment with CPA for the 485 and from my understanding, the 189 EOI requires a General Skills Assessment, which I can get by submitting a form that says I want to update the application. --> _(If you have obtained a provisional skills assessment from CPA Australia and are now ready to update your outcome to obtain a full skills assessment for general skilled migration, you can download and complete the Supplementary services application form (PDF). This form will need to be posted to us as PDF application forms are not accepted by email.)_

But I also saw this on the CPA website: _*Please note that you can only have one valid positive skills assessment outcome with CPA Australia. If you decide to change your ANZSCO code by applying for a review, your previous skills assessment outcome will no longer be valid.*_

I'm not sure if that statement above relates to if I want to get assessed for another SOL under a different ANZSCO code or if that applies to any provisional -> general skills assessment update.

Also, are there any documents that I will have to re-upload, anything I have to inform the DIBP about (I haven't gotten my CO for the 485), etc? From my understanding the EOI and 485 application aren't very correlated and are pretty straightforward, aside from the skills assessment thing.

Do you reckon I should tell my migration agent about this or would that damage relations?

Best of luck for everybody's application.


----------



## azerty

@kuld345, why not do a new skills assessment with either ICAA or IPA?


----------



## kuld345

azerty said:


> @kuld345, why not do a new skills assessment with either ICAA or IPA?


Hi azerty,

Thanks for the input, really appreciate it!

Unfortunately I'm also thinking about the processing time and cost. If I do a skills assessment with CPA again it will cost me only $160 (since it is an update and not a new assessment), and will take 10-15 business days whereas with CA, from what I understand, it would cost me ~$500 and a waiting time of four weeks.


----------



## azerty

kuld345 said:


> Hi azerty,
> 
> Thanks for the input, really appreciate it!
> 
> Unfortunately I'm also thinking about the processing time and cost. If I do a skills assessment with CPA again it will cost me only $160 (since it is an update and not a new assessment), and will take 10-15 business days whereas with CA, from what I understand, it would cost me ~$500 and a waiting time of four weeks.


I'll guess you have to check very carefully with CPA if it will invalidate your previous 485 skills assessment and check if updating your skills assessment after 485 lodgment will affect your 485 application. 

Maybe find another registered MARA agent to ask about it. I was suggesting the ICAA/IPA route cos it felt the safest


----------



## kuld345

azerty said:


> I'll guess you have to check very carefully with CPA if it will invalidate your previous 485 skills assessment and check if updating your skills assessment after 485 lodgment will affect your 485 application.
> 
> Maybe find another registered MARA agent to ask about it. I was suggesting the ICAA/IPA route cos it felt the safest


Would it be perfectly OK to have both CA assessment and CPA assessment? Has anybody ever done/heard of this before?

Also, do you think it's wise if I tell my migration agent about this? I've already paid for his services, he can't muck up my 485 application just because I don't want to apply for PR with him, right?


----------



## azerty

Yea with the CA and CPA skills assessment. CPA can't dictate you can't have another skills assessment with another accounting body, just you can only have one valid one with them. 

No idea what is best with regards to your agent though.


----------



## davidk59

Sush1 said:


> Right Now, see only three 70 pointers
> 
> S. No.	Name Points	Date of EOI
> 1 Sumit1984	70	5th March 2016
> 2 Sush 1 70	8th March 2016
> 3 Davidk 70	10th March 2016


Not sure how many 70 pointers are in the backlog right now, but I think we've lodged ours early enough to be invited (hopefully)


----------



## ivetka233

guys results i think gonna be mondays


----------



## ivetka233

how long is CPA a CA assestments valid for?

if it expires can you renew it?


----------



## davidk59

ivetka233 said:


> guys results i think gonna be mondays


Still waiting for the update from dibp so that we can see the better picture and the potential.

Do you think it's easier to find a job with pr than without pr?


----------



## davidk59

ivetka233 said:


> how long is CPA a CA assestments valid for?
> 
> if it expires can you renew it?


3 years from the date of issue.

You can only start a new application once it's expired.


----------



## ivetka233

of course with PR


If you want any job after you get PR nt in accounting is pretty easy, speacially DEFENCE FORCE which is so easy to get as nb want to do that,,otherwise with no PR no way,,very hard to get. 



davidk59 said:


> Still waiting for the update from dibp so that we can see the better picture and the potential.
> 
> Do you think it's easier to find a job with pr than without pr?


----------



## ivetka233

can be system somehow foolished,,like you submit EOI every 6 months so you are all the in QUEUE or it cant happen....like EOI expires every 2y...is there any change that y submit every 6 mths new EOI? so by the ending 2y expire time you have 4?

Anybody have done this?






davidk59 said:


> 3 years from the date of issue.
> 
> You can only start a new application once it's expired.


----------



## ivetka233

is EISLT only valid for 2y?


----------



## davidk59

ivetka233 said:


> is EISLT only valid for 2y?


Although it's valid for 2 years, you can use it up to 3 years for immigration purposes.


----------



## kuld345

How many EOIs do you think there are for accountants in December '15 - Jan '16 (after graduation)? I imagine there must be thousands in those two months themselves.

Do you really think they will take off accountants from the SOL list next financial year?


----------



## davidk59

kuld345 said:


> How many EOIs do you think there are for accountants in December '15 - Jan '16 (after graduation)? I imagine there must be thousands in those two months themselves.
> 
> Do you really think they will take off accountants from the SOL list next financial year?


We all don't know if DIBP will remove Accountants from the SOL list in July, but I feel that they will just reduce the ceiling number and only invite top ranking candidates based on their EOIs. 190 will be a go for 65 or 60 points, but it may require superior English or at least proficient English (Hopefully).

There may be more than 1,000 after January. (I've heard some people gave up on getting a PR because they couldn't achieve 65 or 79)


----------



## kuld345

davidk59 said:


> We all don't know if DIBP will remove Accountants from the SOL list in July, but I feel that they will just reduce the ceiling number and only invite top ranking candidates based on their EOIs. 190 will be a go for 65 or 60 points, but it may require superior English or at least proficient English (Hopefully).
> 
> There may be more than 1,000 after January. (I've heard some people gave up on getting a PR because they couldn't achieve 65 or 79)


Sounds like a nightmare. I'm just imagining if there are more than 1,000 EOIs in January, how long would the wait be for people who applied afterwards with the ceiling reduced even further...


----------



## davidk59

kuld345 said:


> Sounds like a nightmare. I'm just imagining if there are more than 1,000 EOIs in January, how long would the wait be for people who applied afterwards with the ceiling reduced even further...


Think about it this way;

Australia alone - 20 universities, with 100 students from each university and only 50 (50%) qualify for PR (with 60 points or above), there will be 1000 applications

Worldwide - it's expected to be lower because they need to score higher to qualify (No 5 points like us for Australian study). If they score 79+ or 8.0 IELTS, there will be no problem.

1000 applications is about the right number!


----------



## Attentionseeker

You're not including thousands of colleges in Australia where accounting is offered.


----------



## davidk59

Attentionseeker said:


> You're not including thousands of colleges in Australia where accounting is offered.


You're right, yea,it's my bad to just overlook them. As a result, it can be even worse than what I thought!


----------



## ivetka233

i recon for whole australia ,,many states there must be more than 10 000 accountants after graduation who submitted EOI,,

realistically it is better for government reduce amount of cealing for 189 and give accountants PR for 190 or 457 visa,,,as main skill select was set up for fulfilling shortage ....that means i recon they choosing accountants based on shortages and the leftover ones ...189 people will go crazy with their 80, 75, 70 points to get invite....

i think the most safe is EOI based on 190 ,,bc that state people needs so there is change to get job after....... whats is the point of getting pr if you will have to work than as waitress etc....








Attentionseeker said:


> You're not including thousands of colleges in Australia where accounting is offered.


----------



## azerty

I just want to note before everyone starts getting hysterical:

1) Thousands is probably exaggerating the number. If you take a look at cricos, there is probably less than 300 courses at bachelor/masters level. Some of which are repeat/similar entries, some which may be offered in different campuses including those colleges being spoken of. 

2) the accountant invites were at 6051 in the 2013-2014 year when it did not reach the ceiling. 

3) when it did reach the ceiling at 5478 in 2014-2015 year. It left about 3 months worth of 60s in queue. 

Those numbers probably suggest a range of 6000-7000 range of accountant eoi per financial year. Higher than current ceiling, but not as high as you're speculating.


----------



## ivetka233

Maybe you can be right, but there is still maybe ... just dont forget there are still people who wasnt invited and get skill assesment for 3y period and also people, they wait for application any year.

Also if 6000 is limit to apply it not depend on that year and how much studied etc, bc mybe studied 10 000 but 6000 has luck for 7 band so applied....i heard now is not only EISLT but some other english test and is more eiser to get 7 band each and reach 60 points,,,,,,it wasnt like this 2 y ago.....that makes a huge difference on rise pool of applications

Maybe when was only EISLT was 6000 max from all australia
Now maybe even 10 K who knows if not more,,,,,,





azerty said:


> I just want to note before everyone starts getting hysterical:
> 
> 1) Thousands is probably exaggerating the number. If you take a look at cricos, there is probably less than 300 courses at bachelor/masters level. Some of which are repeat/similar entries, some which may be offered in different campuses including those colleges being spoken of.
> 
> 2) the accountant invites were at 6051 in the 2013-2014 year when it did not reach the ceiling.
> 
> 3) when it did reach the ceiling at 5478 in 2014-2015 year. It left about 3 months worth of 60s in queue.
> 
> Those numbers probably suggest a range of 6000-7000 range of accountant eoi per financial year. Higher than current ceiling, but not as high as you're speculating.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I wouldn't keep my hopes with 190 if I was still waiting for an invite. All the states except NSW require some sort of experience. There are rumours that NSW will also add some sort of condition in next financial year. Plus the ratio of invitations sent under 190 to 189 is 1:8 to 1:10. So there will always be more invites sent under 189. So the best bet would be to increase the points and aim for 189 because if you get 70 score, you have a confirmed invite on your hand. Whereas, the invitation pattern of states is quite unpredictable. There is this guy who has 70+5points under external auditor still waiting for NSW invite.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Thanks for the info... What is your story and points?


65+5 Accountant general, PTE 80+in each, applied for NSW nomination on 9th Feb and got invited on 25th, nomination approved on 4th March and invitation received from DIBP to lodge visa, just sorting out documents and all now hopefully will lodge visa next week.


----------



## Stormbaby

has anyone claimed partner points for 189 visa? 
I want to claim it but i dont really understand the requirements


----------



## manthan29

jamievdw said:


> My agent uploaded all documents except my medicals. Did those on 27 November and they reflected on the system on 2 December.
> 
> It's definitely best to have a "decision ready" case, otherwise the CO will contact you for more documents and apparently that puts you back in the queue for about 28 days.


Hey Jamie,

Hope you're keeping well. Have you made your move to Sydney, How did you go about applying for accounting jobs. 

Regards,
MT


----------



## manthan29

mlaurah said:


> Finally, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  All the best! lane:


Hi Mate,

Hope you're keeping well. 

I am planning to go permanently in July. Have you moved to Sydney Permanently? How did you go about applying for accounting jobs. 

Have a nice day.

MT


----------



## Crazy student

I think DIBP intentionally invited less applicant last round so that 14 days time span of 190 nsw may lapse. People would have opted for 189 who had both choice of 189 and 190 but 14 days lapse force them to take it or leave it. So, i hope 65 with superior english are not waiting for 189 anymore and if they invite few hundred in next round cut off will move more quickly. Just my hopeful wish though.


----------



## ivetka233

the best is to get 190 and than keep getting points and turn into 189 ,,what you think...better than wait like crazy f 189


----------



## riyansydney

I think 190 even harder then 189 these days. Specifically the applicant like me. I have 65 without state points. IELTS 6.5. I have no hope to get 190 but still looking forward for 189. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

auditors do not get 190 because they been freezed from skill select as they reach quotas

So dont und why with 6 points people as accountants do not get visa for 190?


----------



## Crazy student

ivetka233 said:


> auditors do not get 190 because they been freezed from skill select as they reach quotas
> 
> So dont und why with 6 points people as accountants do not get visa for 190?


Reaching ceiling will have no effect on 190 quota. It only affect 189 so auditors have same chance as accountant for 190.


----------



## kuriatko

In the meanwhile we await for invitation, I have a question:
apart NSW, could I add other States in my EOI for the State Nomination purpose (for 190 visa)?

I understood that other States/Territories require special conditions. Which are these "special conditions"?


----------



## ivetka233

oh ok,, i never knew that i though its freeze everywhere









Crazy student said:


> Reaching ceiling will have no effect on 190 quota. It only affect 189 so auditors have same chance as accountant for 190.


----------



## ivetka233

yes you can,,,




kuriatko said:


> In the meanwhile we await for invitation, I have a question:
> apart NSW, could I add other States in my EOI for the State Nomination purpose (for 190 visa)?
> 
> I understood that other States/Territories require special conditions. Which are these "special conditions"?


----------



## cink

riyansydney said:


> I think 190 even harder then 189 these days. Specifically the applicant like me. I have 65 without state points. IELTS 6.5. I have no hope to get 190 but still looking forward for 189.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Whether Accountants can apply with IELTS band below 7?


----------



## ivetka233

no cant



cink said:


> Whether Accountants can apply with IELTS band below 7?


----------



## cink

ivetka233 said:


> no cant


i was referring to the earlier post about ielts 6.5?


----------



## kuld345

How likely is it that accountants will be taken off SOL in 2016?


----------



## azerty

cink said:


> i was referring to the earlier post about ielts 6.5?


I think he completed Professional year


----------



## cink

azerty said:


> I think he completed Professional year


oh is it like that ? whose who complete PY doesn't require IELTS 7 each?


----------



## AtifMalik

Well, All Accounting bodies have submitted their recommendations to DIBP and collectively demanded / requested to increase the ceiling for accountants in 2016-17. They advocate that the experienced accountants are in severe shortage and the fresh grads are in excess, while the employers need experienced professionals.


----------



## ivetka233

it works on predected data not what body demands,,how market goes,,, seek jobs etc




AtifMalik said:


> Well, All Accounting bodies have submitted their recommendations to DIBP and collectively demanded / requested to increase the ceiling for accountants in 2016-17. They advocate that the experienced accountants are in severe shortage and the fresh grads are in excess, while the employers need experienced professionals.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Have you read it somewhere or it is your opinion friend?



AtifMalik said:


> Well, All Accounting bodies have submitted their recommendations to DIBP and collectively demanded / requested to increase the ceiling for accountants in 2016-17. They advocate that the experienced accountants are in severe shortage and the fresh grads are in excess, while the employers need experienced professionals.


----------



## kuld345

AtifMalik said:


> Well, All Accounting bodies have submitted their recommendations to DIBP and collectively demanded / requested to increase the ceiling for accountants in 2016-17. They advocate that the experienced accountants are in severe shortage and the fresh grads are in excess, while the employers need experienced professionals.


Where did you see this, exactly? I only saw one submission from the ABDC but none from CPA & CA, which is disconcerting because last year they vouched for international accountants and submitted a joint recommendation in Nov 2014. But as of now I can't find anything...


----------



## ivetka233

any gesses if there has been invited 6 5 points owners?


----------



## blackrider89

kuld345 said:


> Where did you see this, exactly? I only saw one submission from the ABDC but none from CPA & CA, which is disconcerting because last year they vouched for international accountants and submitted a joint recommendation in Nov 2014. But as of now I can't find anything...


There are no such proposals, submissions or recommendations. I think it is his opinion only.


----------



## AtifMalik

Its not personal guess!!

https://submissions.education.gov.a...red Accountants Australia and New Zealand.pdf

Attachment B of following document

https://submissions.education.gov.a...6_sol/documents/Attachments/CPA Australia.pdf


----------



## Attentionseeker

They have been making such proposals for ages and the numbers have only gone down.


----------



## blackrider89

Its their annual submission and it doesn't directly address the decreasing quotas for Accountants and External Auditor anyway. 

So guys work your ass off to have more experience or better Ielts/Toefl results, rather than to sit there and speculate.


----------



## fahad90

Received Nsw invitation today for 190. Eoi submitted 8 march 2016.
Points 65+5... Received invitation in 10 days was not expecting response would be that quick.


----------



## SOURABH.C

fahad90 said:


> Received Nsw invitation today for 190. Eoi submitted 8 march 2016.
> Points 65+5... Received invitation in 10 days was not expecting response would be that quick.


Congrats..which occupation??


----------



## sukirat1981

fahad90 said:


> Received Nsw invitation today for 190. Eoi submitted 8 march 2016.
> Points 65+5... Received invitation in 10 days was not expecting response would be that quick.


Congratulations . Can u tell your occupation and points breakdown ?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

How do you apply a states sponsorship?

All I did was to go back to my existing EOI lodged on 19 October 2015 for 189 (gen accountants) and click 190 on 19 Jan 2016.

190 - NSW - 65+5
189 - 65 points


Visa expires on 27 April
Eagerly waiting for replies 

Vi 

Did I miss anything? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## phz

I received NSW 190 nomination today ! It was a total surprise. 

My points breakdown is 65+5 for 190, IELTS 7x4, Natti 5, two years Australian education and all that ... 

This is the happiest day for me this year. ABSOLUTELY STOKED !


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> How do you apply a states sponsorship?
> 
> All I did was to go back to my existing EOI lodged on 19 October 2015 for 189 (gen accountants) and click 190 on 19 Jan 2016.
> 
> 190 - NSW - 65+5
> 189 - 65 points
> 
> 
> Visa expires on 27 April
> Eagerly waiting for replies
> 
> Vi
> 
> Did I miss anything?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Is it strange or awkard or creepy or a joke that I received a NSW invite a minute after I wrote the comment...

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

phz said:


> I received NSW 190 nomination today ! It was a total surprise.
> 
> My points breakdown is 65+5 for 190, IELTS 7x4, Natti 5, two years Australian education and all that ...
> 
> This is the happiest day for me this year. ABSOLUTELY STOKED !



Congrats!! Hopefully I still have hope too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

phz said:


> I received NSW 190 nomination today ! It was a total surprise.
> 
> My points breakdown is 65+5 for 190, IELTS 7x4, Natti 5, two years Australian education and all that ...
> 
> This is the happiest day for me this year. ABSOLUTELY STOKED !


Same here. Should I accept it or wait for 189???? Confused

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

aurora.a said:


> Congrats!! Hopefully I still have hope too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you lodge it and which profession

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## fahad90

sukirat1981 said:


> Congratulations . Can u tell your occupation and points breakdown ?


thanks. Occupation:General Accountant 221111

Age:30
Education:15
Australian 2 year study: 5
PTE: 10
NSW work experience: 5 
SS: 5


----------



## Sush1

I also submitted the EOI on 8th March, lets see what happens.


----------



## makapaka

phz said:


> I received NSW 190 nomination today ! It was a total surprise.
> 
> My points breakdown is 65+5 for 190, IELTS 7x4, Natti 5, two years Australian education and all that ...
> 
> This is the happiest day for me this year. ABSOLUTELY STOKED !


Hi Phz
I applied on 27th Jan.
My points breakdown is same as urs. I applied through agent.
Can I expect my one?
Agency is close now, no way to contact them, when did you got ur email?


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> When did you lodge it and which profession
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



I applied 04/01 as external auditor and taxation accountant. I only have 60+5 until I turn 25 in June, then I'll have 65+5. I have all 90s in pte


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hii did any external auditor got invited today??


----------



## azerty

So just want to check, did anyone with 
65+5 + competent english
60+5 + superior english
Get an invite? 

Or if anyone with 65+5 + proficient english from Feb onwards not get an invite?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Seems like I made a mistake by getting assessed as external auditor..fingers crossed


----------



## sukirat1981

phz said:


> I received NSW 190 nomination today ! It was a total surprise.
> 
> My points breakdown is 65+5 for 190, IELTS 7x4, Natti 5, two years Australian education and all that ...
> 
> This is the happiest day for me this year. ABSOLUTELY STOKED !


Congratulations to all those who received the invitation today. To my surprise, I have 70+5 and not received the invite yet. Although, i have applied through a migration agency but i think that hardly matters.


----------



## phz

makapaka said:


> Hi Phz
> I applied on 27th Jan.
> My points breakdown is same as urs. I applied through agent.
> Can I expect my one?
> Agency is close now, no way to contact them, when did you got ur email?


My friend applied on 22nd and he received one too. So I'd say you're close.. However I don't personally know any one applied in Feburary recieving one .... ask your agent tomorrow, if I have any updates tonight I'll let you know


----------



## azerty

sukirat1981 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received the invitation today. To my surprise, I have 70+5 and not received the invite yet. Although, i have applied through a migration agency but i think that hardly matters.


Hmm, did your agents tell you that you did not receive an invite?


----------



## mohnishsharma

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Is it strange or awkard or creepy or a joke that I received a NSW invite a minute after I wrote the comment...
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Hi

While lodging EOI i clicked on 190 & 189 both and on next page i selected NSW on the option where it is asked that which state you are seeking nomination from?

Please suggest that if i did correctly or i need to do something else to be invited by NSW.

Please guide


----------



## phz

sukirat1981 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received the invitation today. To my surprise, I have 70+5 and not received the invite yet. Although, i have applied through a migration agency but i think that hardly matters.


that's strange ...


----------



## sukirat1981

azerty said:


> Hmm, did your agents tell you that you did not receive an invite?


Yeah i have just called him and response in negative.


----------



## sukirat1981

phz said:


> that's strange ...


Does onshore applicants and offshore applicants make some difference in selection procedures ?


----------



## azerty

sukirat1981 said:


> Yeah i have just called him and response in negative.


Strange.. hmm..


----------



## Sush1

I also have 70+5, EOI submitted on 8th March, no invitation received.



sukirat1981 said:


> Congratulations to all those who received the invitation today. To my surprise, I have 70+5 and not received the invite yet. Although, i have applied through a migration agency but i think that hardly matters.


----------



## aurora.a

Sush1 said:


> I also have 70+5, EOI submitted on 8th March, no invitation received.



Maybe you guys are going to get 189 next week and nsw knows this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Hey guys, it is not an INVITATION, so do not look at your SkillSelect. It is an invitation to apply for the State Nomination.

Have a look on your email please.

Do not let me repeat again folks. Otherwise you guys are all bloody fool.

Last words: Congrats and all the best.


----------



## genpmel

Got my IELTS results today,I got 6.5 in writing and 8 in the rest . my current IELTS ( the one I used to apply for my EoI) expires in July 2016 and looks like my application will automatically close as I will go down from 60 to 50. 
Is there any hope for NSW 190 with 60 plus 5 points before July. I'm so depressed, I don't have it in me to give another PTE or IELTS. Been waiting since May for 189 and Aug for 190. I've lost all hope now


----------



## sukirat1981

Sush1 said:


> I also have 70+5, EOI submitted on 8th March, no invitation received.


I believe that those who have received an invite today are already onshore. Correct me if i am wrong !!!!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> While lodging EOI i clicked on 190 & 189 both and on next page i selected NSW on the option where it is asked that which state you are seeking nomination from?
> 
> Please suggest that if i did correctly or i need to do something else to be invited by NSW.
> 
> Please guide


This is exactly what I did at the timenof lodgement

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

aurora.a said:


> Maybe you guys are going to get 189 next week and nsw knows this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  
You have very good and deep thoughts about immi. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sukirat1981

aurora.a said:


> Maybe you guys are going to get 189 next week and nsw knows this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But i have 65 for 189. They should have known about this fact.....lol.


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> You have very good and deep thoughts about immi.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



I think about this immigration thing probably 90% of my day :/ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Hey guys, it is not an INVITATION, so do not look at your SkillSelect. It is an invitation to apply for the State Nomination.

And it is for General Accountant only. 

Have a look on your email please.

Do not let me repeat again folks. Otherwise you guys are all bloody fool.

Last words: Congrats and all the best.


----------



## sukirat1981

blackrider89 said:


> Hey guys, it is not an INVITATION, so do not look at your SkillSelect. It is an invitation to apply for the State Nomination.
> 
> And it is for General Accountant only.
> 
> Have a look on your email please.
> 
> Do not let me repeat again folks. Otherwise you guys are all bloody fool.
> 
> Last words: Congrats and all the best.


Who told you that everybody is looking at his skill select account ?


----------



## blackrider89

sukirat1981 said:


> Who told you that everybody is looking at his skill select account ?


Are they not?


----------



## aurora.a

sukirat1981 said:


> But i have 65 for 189. They should have known about this fact.....lol.



How do you have 70+5 for 190 if you only have 65 for 189? I'm confused


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Are they not?



Pretty sure most people following this forum are checking their email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

blackrider89 said:


> Hey guys, it is not an INVITATION, so do not look at your SkillSelect. It is an invitation to apply for the State Nomination.
> 
> And it is for General Accountant only.
> 
> Have a look on your email please.
> 
> Do not let me repeat again folks. Otherwise you guys are all bloody fool.
> 
> Last words: Congrats and all the best.


I think this is the correct way nsw invitation system work...? 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Pretty sure most people following this forum are checking their email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You applied with External Auditor so you may have to wait.


----------



## sukirat1981

aurora.a said:


> How do you have 70+5 for 190 if you only have 65 for 189? I'm confused
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, I am claiming 5 points for partner skills and her occupation is in CSOL and not SOL. So i cannot claim those points for 189.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> You applied with External Auditor so you may have to wait.



Yes I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

sukirat1981 said:


> Actually, I am claiming 5 points for partner skills and her occupation is in CSOL and not SOL. So i cannot claim those points for 189.



Ohh. Well hopefully it is a mistake then and you'll get invite soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Motlove

I've got 190 invitation just then with 65 + 5 EOI 31/1 and proficiency English. Good luck to all, I am quite surprise with the result today


----------



## sukirat1981

aurora.a said:


> Ohh. Well hopefully it is a mistake then and you'll get invite soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot.


----------



## azerty

Motlove said:


> I've got 190 invitation just then with 65 + 5 EOI 31/1 and proficiency English. Good luck to all, I am quite surprise with the result today


Makapaka will be extremely happy to see this.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Congrats everyone who got nomination invite today.


----------



## makapaka

azerty said:


> Motlove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 190 invitation just then with 65 + 5 EOI 31/1 and proficiency English. Good luck to all, I am quite surprise with the result today
> 
> 
> 
> Makapaka will be extremely happy to see this.
Click to expand...

Yes I am, but don't know if he/she claims points for work experience.


----------



## azerty

makapaka said:


> Yes I am, but don't know if he/she claims points for work experience.


True, good luck, hope your agent has good news tomorrow.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Occupation: General Accountant
Points Breakdown
Age: 30
Language: 10
Qualification: 15
Australian Education: 5
NAATI: 5 
Total for 189: 65
Total for 190: 65+5
EOI lodged: 09 Nov 2015
NSW Invitation: Waiting

Can anyone explain why I have not received an invitation?


----------



## Crazy student

Any clue to sort out this new invition trend? General Accountants only i reckon not sure about experience. Management accountant, Taxation and external auditors not invited i think. Those who got invited please confirm if you have experience or not.


----------



## Crazy student

ExpatinStraya said:


> Occupation: General Accountant
> Points Breakdown
> Age: 30
> Language: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Australian Education: 5
> NAATI: 5
> Total for 189: 65
> Total for 190: 65+5
> EOI lodged: 09 Nov 2015
> NSW Invitation: Waiting
> 
> Can anyone explain why I have not received an invitation?


I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Crazy student said:


> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.


I got a 190 invite today but waiting for 23rd march 189 round for general accountants

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

Crazy student said:


> ExpatinStraya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant
> Points Breakdown
> Age: 30
> Language: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Australian Education: 5
> NAATI: 5
> Total for 189: 65
> Total for 190: 65+5
> EOI lodged: 09 Nov 2015
> NSW Invitation: Waiting
> 
> Can anyone explain why I have not received an invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.
Click to expand...

Hi Crazy Student
I have the same points breakdown as him, applied in late January. But my agent just confirm me that I didn't receive any invitation.


----------



## Crazy student

makapaka said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExpatinStraya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant
> Points Breakdown
> Age: 30
> Language: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Australian Education: 5
> NAATI: 5
> Total for 189: 65
> Total for 190: 65+5
> EOI lodged: 09 Nov 2015
> NSW Invitation: Waiting
> 
> Can anyone explain why I have not received an invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Crazy Student
> I have the same points breakdown as him, applied in late January. But my agent just confirm me that I didn't receive any invitation.
Click to expand...

You did general accounting or other?? It was mentioned someone got 23 jan and 31 jan eoi. Nsw is very random i am trying to figure out what plays role in todays invitation. Last time it was superior english. Today, All have 65 with proficient english and no experience so they did not based invitation on eoi date, very strange. What factor may have played??


----------



## serg.zador

After reading the latest posts, came to a conclusion that offshore general accountants with prof English is the least desired group for NSW. 


Serg


----------



## makapaka

Hi Crazy Student
I applied as General Accountant as well as External Auditor.
I have proficient English, NAATI, Australian study..
But did not receive invitation. I don't know why.


----------



## azerty

Hmm, would those with 65+5 prof English mind sharing if they lodged offshore, and if they indicated that they wanted to be sponsored only by nsw or all states and whether they got an invite?


----------



## makapaka

Motlove said:


> My DOE is 31/1/2016 with 65 points for 189 and 70 for 190. U guys reckon I will be invited eventually?


Hi motlove
Can you please share ur points breakdown?
Did u claim points for experience or professional year?


----------



## serg.zador

azerty said:


> Hmm, would those with 65+5 prof English mind sharing if they lodged offshore, and if they indicated that they wanted to be sponsored only by nsw or all states and whether they got an invite?



General accountant applied on Nov/13 for NSW only. Haven't got yet. 



Serg


----------



## Makybe Diva

Crazy student said:


> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.


While this is a possibility I would be surprised if NSW did not stick to their set criteria

I know this may be unlikely but what if .......

NSW didn't invite someone on the basis they expected DIBP to invite them next week
Suddenly 200 EOIs with 70 points are lodged
The person in question wouldn't then get the invite from DIBP as expected


----------



## cink

Crazy student said:


> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.


190 applied with 65 + 5 for general accountant on 13/01/2016
Education-15
Experience -15
Age -25
IELTS -10

i also didnt got invite. Any guess?


----------



## arsalanzaki911

I think you should go for results review as you have 8 bands in other sections, high chances that they will increase your writing bands. Or else, go for PTE, it is faster and much more easier, as compared to IELTS, good luck buddy!




genpmel said:


> Got my IELTS results today,I got 6.5 in writing and 8 in the rest . my current IELTS ( the one I used to apply for my EoI) expires in July 2016 and looks like my application will automatically close as I will go down from 60 to 50.
> Is there any hope for NSW 190 with 60 plus 5 points before July. I'm so depressed, I don't have it in me to give another PTE or IELTS. Been waiting since May for 189 and Aug for 190. I've lost all hope now


----------



## blackrider89

makapaka said:


> Hi Crazy Student
> I have the same points breakdown as him, applied in late January. But my agent just confirm me that I didn't receive any invitation.


Late January. So he should get it before you.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Congratulations to everyone who received SS invite today!!


----------



## blackrider89

Makybe Diva said:


> While this is a possibility I would be surprised if NSW did not stick to their set criteria
> 
> I know this may be unlikely but what if .......
> 
> NSW didn't invite someone on the basis they expected DIBP to invite them next week
> Suddenly 200 EOIs with 70 points are lodged
> The person in question wouldn't then get the invite from DIBP as expected


Nah, the guy above only has 65 points so he stands no chance to be invited on 23/03/2016.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Guys, do you know how much time does CPA takes to complete the assessment? Thanks.


----------



## Makybe Diva

blackrider89 said:


> Nah, the guy above only has 65 points so he stands no chance to be invited on 23/03/2016.


I agree but the suggestion was people may not get a 190 because NSW thinks they will get a 189 soon - I would be very surprised if they started messing around like that.


----------



## blackrider89

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Guys, do you know how much time does CPA takes to complete the assessment? Thanks.


2 weeks approx


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Thanks!!



blackrider89 said:


> 2 weeks approx


----------



## blackrider89

Makybe Diva said:


> I agree but the suggestion was people may not get a 190 because NSW thinks they will get a 189 soon - I would be very surprised if they started messing around like that.


I think applying offshore/onshore may matter here. But no one knows for sure.


----------



## genpmel

arsalanzaki911 said:


> I think you should go for results review as you have 8 bands in other sections, high chances that they will increase your writing bands. Or else, go for PTE, it is faster and much more easier, as compared to IELTS, good luck buddy!


Thank you so much. I'll hopefully try PTE again


----------



## maxngo

Hey guys i applied my visa 190 on 10 March. How long will it be for CO to contact me? Tks


----------



## genpmel

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Guys, do you know how much time does CPA takes to complete the assessment? Thanks.


You can get it fast tracked if you pay more, I got it fast tracked with IPA and got in 5 days


----------



## F5rever

I have submitted 2 different EOIs. One as General Accountant (DOE 06/10) and another one as External Auditor (DOE 23/12).

Points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190
Age: 30
Australian education: 5
Qualification: 15
IELTS: 10
Regional Australia Study: 5 (South Australia)

I received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today as External Auditor


----------



## SOURABH.C

F5rever said:


> I have submitted 2 different EOIs. One as General Accountant (DOE 06/10) and another one as External Auditor (DOE 23/12).
> 
> Points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190
> Age: 30
> Australian education: 5
> Qualification: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Regional Australia Study: 5 (South Australia)
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today as External Auditor


Congrats..at last an external auditor got invited now I m also hopeful of an invite


----------



## makapaka

SOURABH.C said:


> F5rever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted 2 different EOIs. One as General Accountant (DOE 06/10) and another one as External Auditor (DOE 23/12).
> 
> Points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190
> Age: 30
> Australian education: 5
> Qualification: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Regional Australia Study: 5 (South Australia)
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today as External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..at last an external auditor got invited now I m also hopeful of an invite
Click to expand...

Sourabh
You have superior English, if I m right, you should receive invitation before him.


----------



## shangy chauhan

Hi guys I have recieved nsw nomination 
Eoi : 23 rd Jan 2016

Pts 65+5 general accountant

Yippee


----------



## Crazy student

Makybe Diva said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not expert here but i truely believe that you will get 189 on 23rd thats why you did not get 190. Those who got invited today are from jan 2016 so i think nsw and dibp have information on how many will be invited on next round and thats why they invited jan applicant. Just my assumption, otherwise it does not make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> While this is a possibility I would be surprised if NSW did not stick to their set criteria
> 
> I know this may be unlikely but what if .......
> 
> NSW didn't invite someone on the basis they expected DIBP to invite them next week
> Suddenly 200 EOIs with 70 points are lodged
> The person in question wouldn't then get the invite from DIBP as expected
Click to expand...

I dont see clear set criteria , 9 nov with 65 have not been invited but late jan is invited. I assessed external auditor after you got invited and lodged on 1st dec with 65 but nothing happend yet. I dont understand nsw trend. I have mgmt account assessed before so not hopeful of 190 just waiting for 189. If you see any clear pattern please update.


----------



## SOURABH.C

makapaka said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F5rever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted 2 different EOIs. One as General Accountant (DOE 06/10) and another one as External Auditor (DOE 23/12).
> 
> Points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190
> Age: 30
> Australian education: 5
> Qualification: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Regional Australia Study: 5 (South Australia)
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for NSW nomination today as External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats..at last an external auditor got invited now I m also hopeful of an invite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sourabh
> You have superior English, if I m right, you should receive invitation before him.
Click to expand...

Yaa these nsw guys are amazing lol


----------



## makapaka

Chouhan
Congrats 
When did u receive the email!
Can u please share ur points breakdown?


----------



## Ozboysama

Hello everyone,

My wife got the 190 invitation today and we are now hesitating about whether we should accept it or not. Can anyone here help us a bit? I am currently a PhD candidate in Queensland, and it seems very likely that I will finish my degree at the end of this year and get a full time position at the university I am currently with. But if we accept the 190 invitation, which requires us to live and work in NSW for the first two years, do I also need to conform to this requirement too and give up my study and move to NSW? Or is it just her who have to live and work in NSW? BTW, I am NOT contributing any points in the scoring. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SOURABH.C

Seems like nsw is sending invitations continuously


----------



## makapaka

SOURABH.C said:


> Seems like nsw is sending invitations continuously


Have u received urs?


----------



## SOURABH.C

makapaka said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like nsw is sending invitations continuously
> 
> 
> 
> Have u received urs?
Click to expand...

No..just looking at other posts


----------



## Makybe Diva

Crazy student said:


> I dont see clear set criteria , 9 nov with 65 have not been invited but late jan is invited. I assessed external auditor after you got invited and lodged on 1st dec with 65 but nothing happend yet. I dont understand nsw trend. I have mgmt account assessed before so not hopeful of 190 just waiting for 189. If you see any clear pattern please update.


Selecting 'any state' and not 'NSW only' ??


FROM NSW WEBSITE

4. Will I be eligible for selection if I have indicated 'any' as my preferred location in my EOI?

We prefer that candidates list NSW as their location choice in their EOI. If you have selected 'any' however, this will not exclude you from being considered in the selection process.


----------



## shangy chauhan

makapaka said:


> Chouhan
> Congrats
> When did u receive the email!
> Can u please share ur points breakdown?



Age - 30
Edu - 15
Aus study - 5
Regional stdy - 5
Eng - 10


----------



## SOURABH.C

Hurray got the golden mail..


----------



## satvar

SOURABH.C said:


> Seems like nsw is sending invitations continuously


Hi all... Got NSW invitation 
Age - 30
Qualifications - 15
Experience - 10
PTE 65+ - 10
EoI 25 Jan 2016
NSW Updated (65+5) 24 Feb


----------



## sukirat1981

SOURABH.C said:


> Hurray got the golden mail..


Hi Sourabh,
Congratulations... I am also based in punjab and have the same score as yours....
I am not sure did i have received one because my migration agent is based in Australia and now he might be sleeping..
Did you got your mail right now ??


----------



## Sumit1984

Hi Guys
Just got an email to apply for NSW nomination as General Accountant.
Points : 65+5
But I will wait for the next round 23rd March for 189 (70 points), if I won't get then will apply for NSW.


----------



## SOURABH.C

sukirat1981 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurray got the golden mail..
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh,
> Congratulations... I am also based in punjab and have the same score as yours....
> I am not sure did i have received one because my migration agent is based in Australia and now he might be sleeping..
> Did you got your mail right now ??
Click to expand...

Yaa I posted once I received the mail


----------



## SOURABH.C

Guys plz advise me the next procedure after invitation..thnx in advance


----------



## serg.zador

satvar said:


> Hi all... Got NSW invitation
> Age - 30
> Qualifications - 15
> Experience - 10
> PTE 65+ - 10
> EoI 25 Jan 2016
> NSW Updated (65+5) 24 Feb



Hi, 

Could you share your occupation and whether you're offshore or onshore? 


Serg


----------



## Motlove

serg.zador said:


> After reading the latest posts, came to a conclusion that offshore general accountants with prof English is the least desired group for NSW.
> 
> 
> Serg


I applied offshore and got invited today, so I think it is not the case.


----------



## serg.zador

Motlove said:


> I applied offshore and got invited today, so I think it is not the case.



Can you give your score breakdown in detail? 


Serg


----------



## satvar

serg.zador said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you share your occupation and whether you're offshore or onshore?
> 
> Serg


General Accountant 2211
Off shore - based in India


----------



## Motlove

serg.zador said:


> Can you give your score breakdown in detail?
> 
> 
> Serg


Application Submitted on 23 September
Updated 31/1
My new DOE is 31/1
Age 30
Education 15
PTE 10
Professional Year 5
Study Requirement 5
SS Nomination 5

All the best guys
God blesses u all


----------



## serg.zador

Motlove said:


> Application Submitted on 23 September
> Updated 31/1
> My new DOI is 31/1
> Age 30
> Education 15
> PTE 10
> Professional Year 5
> Study Requirement 5
> SS Nomination 5
> 
> All the best guys
> God blesses u all



Thank you.


Serg


----------



## bhavesh_soni3

My first cousin is in Adelaide. Can he sponsore me if he has PR?


----------



## favour28

SOURABH.C said:


> Guys plz advise me the next procedure after invitation..thnx in advance


Congratulations sourabh.
So happy for you.pls what's your DOE and are you onshore?Hubby is offshore,75points,DOE 9th Feb and no invite yet😞


----------



## cink

thank god i also got invite now

190 EOI -13/01/2016
ielts - 10
Age -25
Exp -15
Education-15


----------



## Crazy student

cink said:


> thank god i also got invite now
> 
> 190 EOI -13/01/2016
> ielts - 10
> Age -25
> Exp -15
> Education-15


You got mail just now? That's weird its 2 am sydney time. Anyway congrats to you


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

cink said:


> thank god i also got invite now
> 
> 190 EOI -13/01/2016
> ielts - 10
> Age -25
> Exp -15
> Education-15


A very large number of people have got invitation 190. This invitations include 7each with no experience as well v first time.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> A very large number of people have got invitation 190. This invitations include 7each with no experience as well v first time.


Do we have to move nsw in 190?


----------



## serg.zador

cink said:


> thank god i also got invite now
> 
> 
> 
> 190 EOI -13/01/2016
> 
> ielts - 10
> 
> Age -25
> 
> Exp -15
> 
> Education-15



Hi,

Can you share if you studied or worked in AU. And what's your occupation? 


Serg


----------



## Sush1

Congratulations to all who got invite.


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> Ohh. Well hopefully it is a mistake then and you'll get invite soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aurora did you get an invite from NSW?


----------



## SOURABH.C

favour28 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys plz advise me the next procedure after invitation..thnx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations sourabh.
> So happy for you.pls what's your DOE and are you onshore?Hubby is offshore,75points,DOE 9th Feb and no invite yet😞
Click to expand...

Thnx I had 65+5 points for external auditor..updated my EOI on 28th feb..ur hubby will get it soon don't worry


----------



## SOURABH.C

I m offshore..


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> Ohh. Well hopefully it is a mistake then and you'll get invite soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





SOURABH.C said:


> I m offshore..


Thanks Sourabh.Not feeling too happy though.
Just wondering what gave you an edge.Was your EOI only filled for 190 or 189 and 190?Do you have Australian study?


----------



## makapaka

Does it matter eoi for both 189 & 190 in the same eoi number in getting invitation?


----------



## Crazy student

makapaka said:


> Does it matter eoi for both 189 & 190 in the same eoi number in getting invitation?


Check with your agent again people were reporting getting invited till late yesterday. Whats your eoi date for external auditor?? Few people reported auditor too.


----------



## makapaka

Crazy student said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter eoi for both 189 & 190 in the same eoi number in getting invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> Check with your agent again people were reporting getting invited till late yesterday. Whats your eoi date for external auditor?? Few people reported auditor too.
Click to expand...

Doe: 27/01
For both gen accountant and external auditor.


----------



## Attentionseeker

SOURABH.C said:


> Hurray got the golden mail..


Congrats. Btw the golden email is your grant email but this is a good start 😊


----------



## aurora.a

favour28 said:


> Aurora did you get an invite from NSW?



No I did not, but I only have 60+5. If the external auditors on here are getting cleared with 65+5 and proficient English then hopefully I will get it soon. It depends on how many there are though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuld345

blackrider89 said:


> Its their annual submission and it doesn't directly address the decreasing quotas for Accountants and External Auditor anyway.
> 
> So guys work your ass off to have more experience or better Ielts/Toefl results, rather than to sit there and speculate.


Well, I can't get any more than 65 points even with superior English. I'm maxed out because of my age. The only thing I can probably do is get NAATI but even then the process would take too long -- it's impossible for me to get an extra 5 points before 30/6/2016. So unfortunately all I can do is hope and pray that they retain accountants in the SOL.


----------



## SOURABH.C

kuld345 said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its their annual submission and it doesn't directly address the decreasing quotas for Accountants and External Auditor anyway.
> 
> So guys work your ass off to have more experience or better Ielts/Toefl results, rather than to sit there and speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't get any more than 65 points even with superior English. I'm maxed out because of my age. The only thing I can probably do is get NAATI but even then the process would take too long -- it's impossible for me to get an extra 5 points before 30/6/2016. So unfortunately all I can do is hope and pray that they retain accountants in the SOL.
Click to expand...

You have a good chance with superior English..


----------



## SOURABH.C

favour28 said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. Well hopefully it is a mistake then and you'll get invite soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I m offshore..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sourabh.Not feeling too happy though.
> Just wondering what gave you an edge.Was your EOI only filled for 190 or 189 and 190?Do you have Australian study?
Click to expand...

I don't have aus study and I had EOI for both 189 and 190.


----------



## kuld345

SOURABH.C said:


> You have a good chance with superior English..


Yeah but I'm still behind on the queue with other 65'ers in front of me who still haven't gotten their invitations. Very unlikely that I will get an invitation this year, considering majority of the recent grads would have submitted their EOIs in Dec/Jan.


----------



## ivetka233

How can you be invited on 190 and than in couple days on 189,,,i dont think you will do//////











thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I got a 190 invite today but waiting for 23rd march 189 round for general accountants
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> How can you be invited on 190 and than in couple days on 189,,,i dont think you will do//////


Lets see, I will update you here 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

kuld345 said:


> Well, I can't get any more than 65 points even with superior English. I'm maxed out because of my age. The only thing I can probably do is get NAATI but even then the process would take too long -- it's impossible for me to get an extra 5 points before 30/6/2016. So unfortunately all I can do is hope and pray that they retain accountants in the SOL.


They will retain accountants in Sol but the numbers will be low like 1500. However, experienced oclverseas accountants will have more acceptance rate. Means less jobs for locals

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SOURABH.C

kuld345 said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a good chance with superior English..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but I'm still behind on the queue with other 65'ers in front of me who still haven't gotten their invitations. Very unlikely that I will get an invitation this year, considering majority of the recent grads would have submitted their EOIs in Dec/Jan.
Click to expand...

If u have 65+5 with superior English then u will get an 190 invite for sure as there are very few 65 pointers with superior English..nsw has even invited 60+5 pointers for auditors and accountants with superior English..so with superior English u have a great chance


----------



## ivetka233

i heard you sh have your 190 invitation get expired in 60 days and do not click on 190 anymore,,just have clicked on 189 and than y have change to get invited again

I do not believe in this









thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Lets see, I will update you here
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

today i watched in Brisbane only 900 jobs and Gold Coast 180 for accountants. Average 1000 jobs and overal 75% is senior level, do you think they want to invite so many accountants if job market is small.....

i think SS is better reality as they fulfill where they need, so hope y all et that.


----------



## genpmel

SOURABH.C said:


> If u have 65+5 with superior English then u will get an 190 invite for sure as there are very few 65 pointers with superior English..nsw has even invited 60+5 pointers for auditors and accountants with superior English..so with superior English u have a great chance


Hey Sourabh, Are you sure they have invited 60 +5 with superior English in gen accountant? I have never seen heard or read about it.


----------



## SOURABH.C

genpmel said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> If u have 65+5 with superior English then u will get an 190 invite for sure as there are very few 65 pointers with superior English..nsw has even invited 60+5 pointers for auditors and accountants with superior English..so with superior English u have a great chance
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sourabh, Are you sure they have invited 60 +5 with superior English in gen accountant? I have never seen heard or read about it.
Click to expand...

I do remember an auditor got invited at 60+5 in nov or dec last year..he had superior english


----------



## genpmel

SOURABH.C said:


> I do remember an auditor got invited at 60+5 in nov or dec last year..he had superior english



You mentioned auditor and accountant in your second sentence


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> i heard you sh have your 190 invitation get expired in 60 days and do not click on 190 anymore,,just have clicked on 189 and than y have change to get invited again
> 
> I do not believe in this


I didn't get it

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Hi to all 
I have applied Eoi on 13/03/2016 
65+5 
15 education 
5 australian study 
10 Pte 65+
5 professional year 
Age 30 point 
Surprisingly received invitation for SS within in 5 days ywsturday Nsw general accountant on 18/03/2016 

Today filled the State sponsorship online form it say 12 weeks processing time does it really take 12 weeks or they may reply soon ???? i paid $330 application fee to nsw is that correct thanks in advance


----------



## sukirat1981

Finally got a call from agent... Got the invitation.....cheers


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mak1986 said:


> Hi to all
> I have applied Eoi on 13/03/2016
> 65+5
> 15 education
> 5 australian study
> 10 Pte 65+
> 5 professional year
> Age 30 point
> Surprisingly received invitation for SS within in 5 days ywsturday Nsw general accountant on 18/03/2016
> 
> Today filled the State sponsorship online form it say 12 weeks processing time does it really take 12 weeks or they may reply soon ???? i paid $330 application fee to nsw is that correct thanks in advance


You have filled the forms and paid for it already... too quick!

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## roshan123

does anyone one know how long will take to get NSW nomination ? I was invited yesterday just wondering how long will take to get nomination after I accept the invitation. and do you think it is compulsory to move to NSW after visa is granted any idea?


----------



## SOURABH.C

Mak1986 said:


> Hi to all
> I have applied Eoi on 13/03/2016
> 65+5
> 15 education
> 5 australian study
> 10 Pte 65+
> 5 professional year
> Age 30 point
> Surprisingly received invitation for SS within in 5 days ywsturday Nsw general accountant on 18/03/2016
> 
> Today filled the State sponsorship online form it say 12 weeks processing time does it really take 12 weeks or they may reply soon ???? i paid $330 application fee to nsw is that correct thanks in advance


Congrats..plz advise docs that you have uploaded and whether second applicant's passport is to be uploaded or not??


----------



## SOURABH.C

genpmel said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember an auditor got invited at 60+5 in nov or dec last year..he had superior english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned auditor and accountant in your second sentence
Click to expand...

Few accountants got it too with superior English..


----------



## satvar

Mak1986 said:


> Hi to all
> I have applied Eoi on 13/03/2016
> 65+5
> 15 education
> 5 australian study
> 10 Pte 65+
> 5 professional year
> Age 30 point
> Surprisingly received invitation for SS within in 5 days ywsturday Nsw general accountant on 18/03/2016
> 
> Today filled the State sponsorship online form it say 12 weeks processing time does it really take 12 weeks or they may reply soon ???? i paid $330 application fee to nsw is that correct thanks in advance


Are you already in Australia... I think AUD300 for off shore applicant and AUD330 for on shore


----------



## ivetka233

ONLY PEople can get one invitation at the time, ....so you got for SS,, now it must lapse 60 days so this expires and you can get another invitation for 189 now. 

I do not believe to get 2 invitation even for 190 and 189 .....it dont works this way, impossible











thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I didn't get it
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

Can someone logically explain why noone from sept to nov did not get invitation while jan to march got invited with same points. Am i the only one thinking hopeful for 189 due to this.


----------



## Attentionseeker

For people who are applying for SS. While it says it takes 12 weeks I got mine in 10 days and somebody got nomination approval in 2-3 days. I would suggest start gathering other documents like PCC etc so that you file visa soon when you get an invite.


----------



## Sush1

I got the invitation yesterday from NSW.


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Regarding NSW Nomination*

Hi 

I just got nomination mail from NSW and I need to apply within 14 days. but nothing has been mentioned in mail regarding the document that needs to be submitted.

Can anybody pls guide what all documents in need to prepare to submit with application.

An early response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> I just got nomination mail from NSW and I need to apply within 14 days. but nothing has been mentioned in mail regarding the document that needs to be submitted.
> 
> Can anybody pls guide what all documents in need to prepare to submit with application.
> 
> An early response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot


There is list of documents that are required to be uploaded in the link provided in the email. Here's that link. 


http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## SOURABH.C

Attentionseeker said:


> mohnishsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just got nomination mail from NSW and I need to apply within 14 days. but nothing has been mentioned in mail regarding the document that needs to be submitted.
> 
> Can anybody pls guide what all documents in need to prepare to submit with application.
> 
> An early response will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> There is list of documents that are required to be uploaded in the link provided in the email. Here's that link.
> 
> 
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
Click to expand...

But the link is silent on whether passport has to be uploaded for primary applicant or all applicants??


----------



## mohnishsharma

It is mentioned in the NSW invitation mail that attachments size should be limited to 10MB. But my question is whether limit is for all attachments or a single attachments.

Second, can i upload color scan copies of the documents?

Please help!


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> It is mentioned in the NSW invitation mail that attachments size should be limited to 10MB. But my question is whether limit is for all attachments or a single attachments.
> 
> Second, can i upload color scan copies of the documents?
> 
> Please help!


You haven't read the whole thing. The answers to your questions are right there in the link.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Actually, I haven't opened the link yet. I have read on the mail itself. 

Is this info available on opening the link?


----------



## kuld345

SOURABH.C said:


> If u have 65+5 with superior English then u will get an 190 invite for sure as there are very few 65 pointers with superior English..nsw has even invited 60+5 pointers for auditors and accountants with superior English..so with superior English u have a great chance


I prefer to do a 189 without state nomination because I already have a job in Melbourne. Victorian government unfortunately doesn't sponsor accountants/auditors.


----------



## cink

ivetka233 said:


> ONLY PEople can get one invitation at the time, ....so you got for SS,, now it must lapse 60 days so this expires and you can get another invitation for 189 now.
> 
> I do not believe to get 2 invitation even for 190 and 189 .....it dont works this way, impossible


now nsw send email only. once we apply and they approve our application only status will change in EOI


----------



## makapaka

Crazy student said:


> Can someone logically explain why noone from sept to nov did not get invitation while jan to march got invited with same points. Am i the only one thinking hopeful for 189 due to this.


Hi
When did u apply?
R u sure people who apply in October and November with 65 points did not receive invitation yesterday?


----------



## serg.zador

makapaka said:


> Hi
> When did u apply?
> R u sure people who apply in October and November with 65 points did not receive invitation yesterday?



I confirm. My 65+5 EOI DOE 13 Nov. 
still waiting


Serg


----------



## serg.zador

Are here any 65 point general accountants with proficient English, 5 year offshore experience and without Australian exp or study, who have not got SS invitation? 


Serg


----------



## mohnishsharma

Yes, I got NSW nomination invitation today......truly surprised to see the mail.


----------



## satvar

serg.zador said:


> Are here any 65 point general accountants with proficient English, 5 year offshore experience and without Australian exp or study, who have not got SS invitation?
> 
> Serg


I have received NSW yesterday with the points you described


----------



## serg.zador

satvar said:


> I have received NSW yesterday with the points you described



Just to double-check. 
30 points for age, 15 points - bachelor, 10 points - Prof English, 10 points of experience (5 years). 

Similar to yours? 


Serg


----------



## roshan123

I got 2 invitations from nsw for accountant and external auditor yesterday


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Regarding NSW Nomination*

Hi

Can anybody help to prepare the document named " Evidence to show Points Claimed in EOI" in NSW nomination invitation mail.

Please let me know if there is some format available with anyone.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## cink

makapaka said:


> Hi
> When did u apply?
> R u sure people who apply in October and November with 65 points did not receive invitation yesterday?


did anyone with eoi date december got invitation yesterday?


----------



## satvar

serg.zador said:


> Just to double-check.
> 30 points for age, 15 points - bachelor, 10 points - Prof English, 10 points of experience (5 years).
> 
> Similar to yours?
> 
> Serg


Exactly... Same points


----------



## satvar

satvar said:


> Exactly... Same points


Oh By the way to confirm again, my EoI date is late Feb'2016


----------



## favour28

mohnishsharma said:


> Yes, I got NSW nomination invitation today......truly surprised to see the mail.


Sorry mohnis,when you say you got an invite today,do you mean you saw the invite today but the mail arrived your email yestetday or the mail arrived today the 19th.
I ask becos today is Saturday and I havnt heard of them sending emails on Saturdays


----------



## mohnishsharma

Yes you are right.....Mail came yesterday though i checked today...


----------



## serg.zador

satvar said:


> Oh By the way to confirm again, my EoI date is late Feb'2016



That's weird. Probably, I should contact NSW support.


Serg


----------



## aurora.a

Can those people who got invited under external auditor provide points breakdown and eoi date of effect? I'm going to make a spreadsheet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

roshan123 said:


> I got 2 invitations from nsw for accountant and external auditor yesterday



What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

roshan123 said:


> does anyone one know how long will take to get NSW nomination ? I was invited yesterday just wondering how long will take to get nomination after I accept the invitation. and do you think it is compulsory to move to NSW after visa is granted any idea?



Up to 12 weeks. You have a moral obligation to work in nsw for 2 years, but it is not a legal requirement. However, if you are considering applying for citizenship in the future and you did not fulfill this obligation you may be denied


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randhir510

Dear all, 
Yesterday i got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category..i am now looking forward to see the 23rd march invite. I also need advice from you guys, as i am completing my 5 years of experience next month, as a result my points will again increase to 5 i.e 70 in total. so far i have decided to wait till 23 rd march if again cutoff dips to 65, i have valid chance under 189 also as my EOI is dated: 04/10/2015 and last cutoff of 65 pointers ended at 23rd September, if everything will be fine, and i prefer to opt 189 and let 190 invitation to be lapse else i will opt 190. Also, guide me next step of action under 190 subclass.


----------



## serg.zador

randhir510 said:


> Dear all,
> Yesterday i got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category..i am now looking forward to see the 23rd march invite. I also need advice from you guys, as i am completing my 5 years of experience next month, as a result my points will again increase to 5 i.e 70 in total. so far i have decided to wait till 23 rd march if again cutoff dips to 65, i have valid chance under 189 also as my EOI is dated: 04/10/2015 and last cutoff of 65 pointers ended at 23rd September, if everything will be fine, and i prefer to opt 189 and let 190 invitation to be lapse else i will opt 190. Also, guide me next step of action under 190 subclass.



This contradicts to the guess that they don't invite to SS those who have upcoming 189 invitations. 


Serg


----------



## roshan123

aurora.a said:


> What is your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


age - 30 
aus degree - 20
pte - 10
PY -5
S/S - 5


----------



## aurora.a

roshan123 said:


> age - 30
> 
> aus degree - 20
> 
> pte - 10
> 
> PY -5
> 
> S/S - 5



What is your date of effect for eoi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshan123

aurora.a said:


> What is your date of effect for eoi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


earlier applied on 04/08/2015 from 60 points then updated to 65 on 08/01/2016


----------



## satvar

Hi, Is there anyone in this group based on Chennai, who received recent NSW invitation?


----------



## Stormbaby

i wanna ask a question,
For example when I lodge EOI, my english result will have about 4 months before it expires.

But when I am invited, the English result has already expired, 
Can I still use that English Result because (when I lodge EOI, English result is still valid) ?
Thanks


----------



## aurora.a

Stormbaby said:


> i wanna ask a question,
> For example when I lodge EOI, my english result will have about 4 months before it expires.
> 
> But when I am invited, the English result has already expired,
> Can I still use that English Result because (when I lodge EOI, English result is still valid) ?
> Thanks



No you can't. You will need to resit your English exam asap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Hi everyone, I have a question - I wondering whether I can claim the study points if I finish a course early once they issue the completion letter, or do I have to wait until the Coe expires? I am considering doing a diploma to make up for the 2 year study requirement


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

no you cant, bc invitation is based on current situation of points at the time you invited ,,all must be correct not expired.




Stormbaby said:


> i wanna ask a question,
> For example when I lodge EOI, my english result will have about 4 months before it expires.
> 
> But when I am invited, the English result has already expired,
> Can I still use that English Result because (when I lodge EOI, English result is still valid) ?
> Thanks


----------



## ivetka233

if your study time was 2 years exactly, yes you can do it...just count years





aurora.a said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question - I wondering whether I can claim the study points if I finish a course early once they issue the completion letter, or do I have to wait until the Coe expires? I am considering doing a diploma to make up for the 2 year study requirement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> if your study time was 2 years exactly, yes you can do it...just count years



Okay...so my problem is that this diploma doesn't technically finish until February, but I can apply for early graduation in December. That means the completion letter will be issued before the completion date on the Coe. Is that okay to claim points then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinkerbell1

would somebody pls reply
Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


----------



## Ilyas1

I heard now it is hard to score 79 each in pte. Is it true?


----------



## bose39

Tinkerbell1 said:


> would somebody pls reply
> Please guide me i am filling out my 190 visa application form on step 13 it asks" has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years?" then second question is if it was in the relevant role? i haven't claimed any points for experience, what should i do? should i write yes to these answers or no?


if u want to claim ur exps pts then tick yes otherwise tick no


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

Hi, 

I got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category on 19th Mar'16.
Submitted Application for NSW Nomination on 21st Mar'16.

Regards,

Visa Sub-Class: 189
ANZSCO: 221111 ( General Accountant)
IELTS Score : L 9, S 7, W 7, R 8 
Work Experience : 7 years ( In nominated Field )
EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016: 65 points


State Nomination Applied : NSW 
Category : Accountant
Visa subclass: 190
EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016 : 
Total Points : 65+5( SS)
Invitation received: 19/03/2016 
Invitation Confirmed: 21/03/2016


----------



## ivetka233

is ok,, if you been study till your december 2y or 24 months is ok to claim,,count it





aurora.a said:


> Okay...so my problem is that this diploma doesn't technically finish until February, but I can apply for early graduation in December. That means the completion letter will be issued before the completion date on the Coe. Is that okay to claim points then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

9th march results not published yet. i doubt whether they send invite for 1300 in last round


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Would somebody please please help me out???
i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years because i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, now while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldn't it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


----------



## serg.zador

Stormbaby said:


> i wanna ask a question,
> For example when I lodge EOI, my english result will have about 4 months before it expires.
> 
> But when I am invited, the English result has already expired,
> Can I still use that English Result because (when I lodge EOI, English result is still valid) ?
> Thanks



IELTS certificate is valid for 2 years, while proficient or superior English define that a candidate has to pass exam not more than THREE years ago.
So if you meet this condition, you don't have to resit the test. 
Anyway, check the definition on DIBP website. 


Serg


----------



## ABDO2W

Hi all 
i wonder if somebody got NSW invitation after 19 MAR 2016 .
and also i am currently applied for 261311 Analyst Programmer !..... 
is there any one the same? i am thinking to do assessment again for 261312	Developer Programmer
Thanks


----------



## Crazy student

ABDO2W said:


> Hi all
> i wonder if somebody got NSW invitation after 19 MAR 2016 .
> and also i am currently applied for 261311 Analyst Programmer !.....
> is there any one the same? i am thinking to do assessment again for 261312	Developer Programmer
> Thanks


Wrong thread mate this is accountant thread so noone have any idea what you are talking


----------



## roshan123

does anyone has idea about validity of overseas police clearance. I got mine 27/02/2015 and went back to my country two times after that [ at the moment im in Australia ]. does police clearance expire after 1 year ? or do i need to apply for a new one if i have traveled to my country after the police clearance issued. If anyone has an idea about this pls advice me.
many thanks


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

rakeshgulgulia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite for subclass 190 under accountant category on 19th Mar'16.
> Submitted Application for NSW Nomination on 21st Mar'16.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Visa Sub-Class: 189
> ANZSCO: 221111 ( General Accountant)
> IELTS Score : L 9, S 7, W 7, R 8
> Work Experience : 7 years ( In nominated Field )
> EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016: 65 points
> 
> State Nomination Applied : NSW
> Category : Accountant
> Visa subclass: 190
> EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016 :
> Total Points : 65+5( SS)
> Invitation received: 19/03/2016
> Invitation Confirmed: 21/03/2016


How many days does invitation cobfirmation takes from NS? I got invitation on 19th march and applied for NSW application on the same day.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Hello guys I know that everyone here is seeking help or information and hardly notice others quries which are irrelevant to them. I am going to accept invite for 190 received on 18th march but I am confused about the resumè part. What does full resumè means? Should we mention any casual work in a restaurant or security work too?

Plus I have been working on cash in hand since a year. should I declare this to immi? If no, there will be a one year gap.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Hello guys I know that everyone here is seeking help or information and hardly notice others quries which are irrelevant to them. I am going to accept invite for 190 received on 18th march but I am confused about the resumè part. What does full resumè means? Should we mention any casual work in a restaurant or security work too?
> 
> Plus I have been working on cash in hand since a year. should I declare this to immi? If no, there will be a one year gap.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


i think u should include experience relevant to your skill applied only in your resume. and it is better u wait for tomorrow night invite as ur EOI date is in october


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

cink said:


> i think u should include experience relevant to your skill applied only in your resume. and it is better u wait for tomorrow night invite as ur EOI date is in october


Thank you for replying me and yes its making sense as i am not claiming any points for skills (experience).

I am just confused as everyone who received an invitation have already submitted docs. 

Do you thinking waiting more (even for a day) can kill my chance for a state nomination?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Thank you for replying me and yes its making sense as i am not claiming any points for skills (experience).
> 
> I am just confused as everyone who received an invitation have already submitted docs.
> 
> Do you thinking waiting more (even for a day) can kill my chance for a state nomination?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



If points u claimed are correct there is nothing to worry. They are giving us 14 days time then why to bother. I think u have lost patience bcoz of long wait. Just keep ur documents ready.


----------



## Crazy student

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> cink said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think u should include experience relevant to your skill applied only in your resume. and it is better u wait for tomorrow night invite as ur EOI date is in october
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying me and yes its making sense as i am not claiming any points for skills (experience).
> 
> I am just confused as everyone who received an invitation have already submitted docs.
> 
> Do you thinking waiting more (even for a day) can kill my chance for a state nomination?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It have nothing to do with other applicant. As long as you can prove the point you have claimed you are fine. You have 14 days from the day you are invited to accept 190 so wait for 23 march round then proceed with 189 or 190.


----------



## Crazy student

makapaka said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone logically explain why noone from sept to nov did not get invitation while jan to march got invited with same points. Am i the only one thinking hopeful for 189 due to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> When did u apply?
> R u sure people who apply in October and November with 65 points did not receive invitation yesterday?
Click to expand...

Did you hear anything from your agent? I got invited for external auditor 65 points eoi 1/12.


----------



## Sumit1984

roshan123 said:


> does anyone has idea about validity of overseas police clearance. I got mine 27/02/2015 and went back to my country two times after that [ at the moment im in Australia ]. does police clearance expire after 1 year ? or do i need to apply for a new one if i have traveled to my country after the police clearance issued. If anyone has an idea about this pls advice me.
> many thanks


Yes you have to apply again


----------



## Stormbaby

serg.zador said:


> IELTS certificate is valid for 2 years, while proficient or superior English define that a candidate has to pass exam not more than THREE years ago.
> So if you meet this condition, you don't have to resit the test.
> Anyway, check the definition on DIBP website.
> 
> 
> Serg


I am aware of that, what i meant is that If when i lodge my EOI, my english test is not yet 3 years.. 
But what if by the time when i am "invited" (due to long queue), my English test already more than 3 years. Logically i should re-test again right?


----------



## Stormbaby

Btw, does anyone have experience of claiming Professional Year points(5points) under Auditor occupation?


----------



## serg.zador

Stormbaby said:


> I am aware of that, what i meant is that If when i lodge my EOI, my english test is not yet 3 years..
> 
> But what if by the time when i am "invited" (due to long queue), my English test already more than 3 years. Logically i should re-test again right?



Then, yes. You will have to.
For example, my wife has a competent level which is valid for only 1 year, so she has to resit the test. For those, who have to proof a high English level it may be a challenge - 3 years is a long period.


Serg


----------



## makapaka

Crazy student said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone logically explain why noone from sept to nov did not get invitation while jan to march got invited with same points. Am i the only one thinking hopeful for 189 due to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> When did u apply?
> R u sure people who apply in October and November with 65 points did not receive invitation yesterday?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear anything from your agent? I got invited for external auditor 65 points eoi 1/12.
Click to expand...

Hi Crazy Student
Congratulations 
Yes, me also got invitation, my agent informed me yesterday.


----------



## aurora.a

Wow I hope they are still inviting external auditors because if you guys all got invited, I actually have a chance! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

Create a 2 different EOI, one you will set up for 189 invites with no experiencies and other for 190 with experiencies.. 

Hope helped. iva





Tinkerbell1 said:


> Would somebody please please help me out???
> i know i sound dumb right now but pls try to understand my scenario..
> For starters: when i filled my EOI i answered NO to the question whether i was employed in the past 10 years because i didn't want to claim any experience point,,, now while filing 190 visa form i get kinda same question if i answer yes wouldn't it contradict my statement in EOI where i showed zero experience?


----------



## davidk59

Do you know if DIBP sends invitations tomorrow morning or evening? Tomorrow (23rd) is the day of invitation round!


----------



## azerty

davidk59 said:


> Do you know if DIBP sends invitations tomorrow morning or evening? Tomorrow (23rd) is the day of invitation round!


Watch out for it before you sleep (midnight UTC+10, iirc, so it's technically 23rd Sydney time. )


----------



## ivetka233

in the morning, but if you log inn skill select you can see after midnight




davidk59 said:


> Do you know if DIBP sends invitations tomorrow morning or evening? Tomorrow (23rd) is the day of invitation round!


----------



## makapaka

Please update here if anyone receive invitation tonight, it's only after 2:45 hours later.


----------



## makapaka

Someone predicting more than 500 invites tonight for accountant!!!!!!!!


----------



## azerty

makapaka said:


> Someone predicting more than 500 invites tonight for accountant!!!!!!!!


I'll probably take such predictions with a pinch of salt. That's about 40% of this round's invites. Better to gauge after the invitations go out.


----------



## Crazy student

makapaka said:


> Someone predicting more than 500 invites tonight for accountant!!!!!!!!


I also think it will be massive one. I think they will clear most of 65 points and give chace to 60 points from next round.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> I also think it will be massive one. I think they will clear most of 65 points and give chace to 60 points from next round.



Aren't they still keeping the total invites at 1300 instead of 1600? If so, I doubt they are going to invite 500 accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

aurora.a said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also think it will be massive one. I think they will clear most of 65 points and give chace to 60 points from next round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they still keeping the total invites at 1300 instead of 1600? If so, I doubt they are going to invite 500 accountants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

In jan round they invited more than they declared. Before they did not mention that number it was less and they invited more. I doubt they invited 1300 in last round so i hope they will cover in this round. No harm being hopeful afterall we had many disappointed round already so DIBP may surpise us this time


----------



## kuld345

Crazy student said:


> In jan round they invited more than they declared. Before they did not mention that number it was less and they invited more. I doubt they invited 1300 in last round so i hope they will cover in this round. No harm being hopeful afterall we had many disappointed round already so DIBP may surpise us this time


If they really do invite a lot of people in this round then it's highly likely they're trying to take accountants off the 2016-2017 SOL. Maybe it's just my paranoia though...


----------



## makapaka

1 hr 5 mins to go


----------



## genpmel

Crazy student said:


> I also think it will be massive one. I think they will clear most of 65 points and give chace to 60 points from next round.


I really hope so, will so many 65 pointers getting NSW SS , hope it paves way for 60 pointers.


----------



## makapaka

Is here anyone from October and November?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Have someone got approved after invitation from NSW ? 
Apparently it take 12 weeks ? If yes then its too long i believe.


----------



## davidk59

Still no invite on skillselect website.


----------



## kuld345

davidk59 said:


> Still no invite on skillselect website.


What's your DOE?


----------



## aurora.a

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Have someone got approved after invitation from NSW ?
> Apparently it take 12 weeks ? If yes then its too long i believe.



The last group of accountants invited by nsw were approved in a week or less, some as fast as two days. I'd say it's normally about 30 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidk59

kuld345 said:


> What's your DOE?


10 March 2016 70 points


----------



## Sumit1984

Still no invitation...really worried
DOE : 5th March - 70 points


----------



## aurora.a

What the heck is going on? Surely they didn't have so many 70 points people in only 2 weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidk59

Hi guys check again I got it now for 10 March 2016 70 points


----------



## makapaka

davidk59 said:


> Hi guys check again I got it now for 10 March 2016 70 points


Congratulations 
Good news for Sumit


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

65 points here gen accountant. No 189 invite yet and I think I won't get any.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Guys I don't know why someone predicted 500 invites...I think they will probably limit the invites to clear 70 pointers only until the end of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

Got it guys


----------



## aurora.a

Sumit1984 said:


> Got it guys



Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

aurora.a said:


> Guys I don't know why someone predicted 500 invites...I think they will probably limit the invites to clear 70 pointers only until the end of the year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Frustrating news


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sumit1984 said:


> Got it guys


What are your total points

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> What are your total points
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Please see in my signature


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sumit1984 said:


> Please see in my signature


Oh sorry I am using Tapatalk and signatures don't appear on here. Can you tell

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Oh sorry I am using Tapatalk and signatures don't appear on here. Can you tell
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



You can look at people's signatures if you click on their name 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Its showing limited information such as his qualifications and age only

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Its showing limited information such as his qualifications and age only
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


He got it with 70 points 05/03/16


----------



## serg.zador

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> What are your total points
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


According to his signature, he has 70 points (DOE 5th March)

Can't be seen in TapaTalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

👌

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

Just in case,
65 points, Nov 13th.
No invitation.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

serg.zador said:


> Just in case,
> 65 points, Nov 13th.
> No invitation.


19 October
65 points
No invitation

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 19 October
> 65 points
> No invitation
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


thatmiserable65pointerguy,

BTW, have you tried to contact NSW on why people submitted in 2015 with the same point breakdown haven't got invited to SS, while those who submitted in 2016 have got it?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

serg.zador said:


> thatmiserable65pointerguy,
> 
> BTW, have you tried to contact NSW on why people submitted in 2015 with the same point breakdown haven't got invited to SS, while those who submitted in 2016 have got it?


And why exactly should I ask Nsw?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> And why exactly should I ask Nsw?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Sorry, confused you with another guy with Oct EOI.
Now I see your destination is Melbourne so 190 is not for you.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

serg.zador said:


> Sorry, confused you with another guy with Oct EOI.
> Now I see your destination is Melbourne so 190 is not for you.


I have 190 invite to apply for nomination handy

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Oh sorry I am using Tapatalk and signatures don't appear on here. Can you tell
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


70 points


----------



## satvar

aurora.a said:


> The last group of accountants invited by nsw were approved in a week or less, some as fast as two days. I'd say it's normally about 30 days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How we will come to know that NSW is approving or not? Will we receive email from NSW or from skillselect


----------



## Ausstar

What's happening in panic room people ?
Completely opposite to everyone's prediction 
I hope they will start inviting 200+ from the next round because One more blast of 190 will clear a bit of a back log soon and then rest of the quota for 189 will be given 
Again it's a prediction lol
Good luck


----------



## riyansydney

My prediction is, DIBP is trying to use the 14 days period for the applicant who recently received NSW nomination. Because the next round will be after 14 days for sure. By this time no one will take that risk to leave nomination for the sake of 189 invitation. If this is the case then there will be backlog of 65 from 23sep till nov and remaining will be for current 70,65 and backlog of 60 pointers. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausstar

Think so yeah


----------



## Ash144

riyansydney said:


> My prediction is, DIBP is trying to use the 14 days period for the applicant who recently received NSW nomination. Because the next round will be after 14 days for sure. By this time no one will take that risk to leave nomination for the sake of 189 invitation. If this is the case then there will be backlog of 65 from 23sep till nov and remaining will be for current 70,65 and backlog of 60 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I totally agree with you. 189 ia trying to lapse the time for the ones who already got NSW invite. What I'd suggest to those 65 pointers who are stuck in Sep-Nov, to lodge a new separate EOI so atleast they get NSW invite on 14/15th April round.


----------



## riyansydney

Those who received invitation last night please update their status. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

Does anyone get invited with 65 or 60 points? Where is the last invite with 65 points for 189? Does anything change?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> Does anyone get invited with 65 or 60 points? Where is the last invite with 65 points for 189? Does anything change?


Nothing changed

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Is there any 65 pointer here who neither got invited for 189 nor 190?


----------



## ivetka233

you dont get invitation because you just had been invited for 190




thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Nothing changed
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> Is there any 65 pointer here who neither got invited for 189 nor 190?


I haven't received anything yet. Doe 13/10 for both. 65 & 70

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> you dont get invitation because you just had been invited for 190


I called an agent and he said you can receive 189 invite even if you have 190 invite in hand. however, if you choose one, another one will be revoked automatically. He is an approved visa consultant.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

oh sorry






riyansydney said:


> I haven't received anything yet. Doe 13/10 for both. 65 & 70
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

Guys i watched today on seek website, there is 8000 jobs wanted in australia for accountants,, so average for next fin. year they need to invite 4000 people as half


----------



## riyansydney

Even there is no 70 pts got invitation last night!!!!!!!!😕

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

they must invite sb as 250 places need to be invited, so what points get invited?


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
I received nsw SS nomination invitation last week and i accepted straight away can anyone tell me that if it gets approved we will receive an email of approval from NSW or will receive email from skill select
thanks in advance


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

I got ss and applied straight away. 
Now i hope i will get invitation in a week..


----------



## Attentionseeker

It seems like NSW is not approving people as fast as they did last time. Some people got approval in 2 days. I was the last one with 10 days of wait.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> they must invite sb as 250 places need to be invited, so what points get invited?


They invited 70s up to around 10th march according to those who got invites. It does look like slightly more invites were given to accountants this round compared to the last though.


----------



## riyansydney

Only 7 days move for 70pts since 3th or 4th march

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Attentionseeker said:


> It seems like NSW is not approving people as fast as they did last time. Some people got approval in 2 days. I was the last one with 10 days of wait.


How they inform us abt the approval ? Nsw sends us approval email ? Or will notification fr skills select ?


----------



## riyansydney

It means they are sending 25 invitation per round. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

who told you about it?





riyansydney said:


> Only 7 days move for 70pts since 3th or 4th march
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

7 March invitation the person i remember had doe 3th march for 70 pts received invitation. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> Only 7 days move for 70pts since 3th or 4th march
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Sorry, I had to recheck the sources. There was a 3/15 invite. I had thought the numbers were closer to mid to end Feb last round. 

So roughly about 2-3 weeks of invite per round?


----------



## ivetka233

only for 70 points ovners or 65 too?


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> only for 70 points ovners or 65 too?


What do u mean? There is only 70 pts received invitation this month. No 65 pointers. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> only for 70 points ovners or 65 too?


Pretty much what Riyan said. All 70s need to be invited before 65s get an invite.


----------



## ivetka233

how you sure there is no 65 owners invited?










riyansydney said:


> What do u mean? There is only 70 pts received invitation this month. No 65 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> Even there is no 70 pts got invitation last night!!!!!!!!😕
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I got an invitation with 70 points general accounting - DOE 5 March 2016
And there is one more guy, he also got invited (70 points) - DOE 10 march 2016


----------



## Sumit1984

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> I received nsw SS nomination invitation last week and i accepted straight away can anyone tell me that if it gets approved we will receive an email of approval from NSW or will receive email from skill select
> thanks in advance


First of all, you will get an approved email from NSW and then in subsequent invitation round you will get invite.


----------



## al_

Hi guys,

Did anyone with 70 points receive an invite in today's round?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sumit1984

Mak1986 said:


> How they inform us abt the approval ? Nsw sends us approval email ? Or will notification fr skills select ?


First of all, you will get NSW nomination approval email and then in subsequent invitation round, you will get invite


----------



## Motlove

I got NSW SS on 18/3, I applied straight away after that
Do U guys know how long will it take for me to receive Invitation to apply 190?

Thanks guys


----------



## Sumit1984

al_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone with 70 points receive an invite in today's round?
> 
> Many thanks.


From this forum, 2 people including me got invited. DOE : 5 march and 10 March respectively


----------



## al_

Sumit1984 said:


> From this forum, 2 people including me got invited. DOE : 5 march and 10 March respectively


Congrats.
I should expect an invitation in the next round then.

___________________________________________________________________

General Accountant
Age = 30
PTE = 20
Qualification = 15
Australian Qualification = 5
Total = 70

DOE = 21st March 2016.


----------



## shangy chauhan

Do you have only single eoi with both options ticked for 189 and 190 ??
If yes that's the reason why you didn't got the nsw invitation..

I did the same thing with me 
Doe : 23 dec 2015 single eoi for both 189 n 190 .
After a month I got an advice from migration agent that I have filled it incorrectly as I should withdraw my 190 eoi and lodge different eoi . 

As state only consider eoi which reflects that you are damn serious about migrating to their state with just 190 visa ticked in .

And won't give to some one who just have a 190 ticked within same eoi of 189 just as a another option. 
Firstly I thought it's *******
But it worked for me as I got nsw invitation for eoi which was for only and only 190.
Hope it helps


----------



## ivetka233

look like all 70 points owners are invited

anybody with 65?


----------



## Auzman

shangy chauhan said:


> Do you have only single eoi with both options ticked for 189 and 190 ??
> If yes that's the reason why you didn't got the nsw invitation..
> 
> I did the same thing with me
> Doe : 23 dec 2015 single eoi for both 189 n 190 .
> After a month I got an advice from migration agent that I have filled it incorrectly as I should withdraw my 190 eoi and lodge different eoi .
> 
> As state only consider eoi which reflects that you are damn serious about migrating to their state with just 190 visa ticked in .
> 
> And won't give to some one who just have a 190 ticked within same eoi of 189 just as a another option.
> Firstly I thought it's *******
> But it worked for me as I got nsw invitation for eoi which was for only and only 190.
> Hope it helps


Thats not really true mate, lots of people got NSW just using EOI..


----------



## Auzman

Sorry" just 1 EOI "


----------



## riyansydney

shangy chauhan said:


> Do you have only single eoi with both options ticked for 189 and 190 ??
> If yes that's the reason why you didn't got the nsw invitation..
> 
> I did the same thing with me
> Doe : 23 dec 2015 single eoi for both 189 n 190 .
> After a month I got an advice from migration agent that I have filled it incorrectly as I should withdraw my 190 eoi and lodge different eoi .
> 
> As state only consider eoi which reflects that you are damn serious about migrating to their state with just 190 visa ticked in .
> 
> And won't give to some one who just have a 190 ticked within same eoi of 189 just as a another option.
> Firstly I thought it's *******
> But it worked for me as I got nsw invitation for eoi which was for only and only 190.
> Hope it helps


If its the case then they will never give the option to submit 189 or 190 in same eoi. What i thought in your case is you rec invitation due to your ielts or pte score. Thats the trend now NSW following to send nomination 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

submit 2 EOI, one for 190 and 1 created for 189




riyansydney said:


> If its the case then they will never give the option to submit 189 or 190 in same eoi. What i thought in your case is you rec invitation due to your ielts or pte score. Thats the trend now NSW following to send nomination
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## davidk59

Sumit1984 said:


> From this forum, 2 people including me got invited. DOE : 5 march and 10 March respectively


Yes, but there is one other guy submitting EOI on 8th March! We will wait for his reply. BTW, my breakdown is English(20), Age(30), Degree(15), Australian study(5)


----------



## Stormbaby

ivetka233 said:


> submit 2 EOI, one for 190 and 1 created for 189


do you submit them in different skillselect account for each?


----------



## ivetka233

yes you create seperate 2,,one for 190 and one for 189





Stormbaby said:


> do you submit them in different skillselect account for each?


----------



## cink

is it correct that NSW didnt invite those who have EOI date October to December with 65 points?I remember reading in this forum itself earlier they have send invites to those with Nov EOI.


----------



## riyansydney

cink said:


> is it correct that NSW didnt invite those who have EOI date October to December with 65 points?I remember reading in this forum itself earlier they have send invites to those with Nov EOI.


Yes. I didn't saw any one from oct rec 190 invitation .

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

cink said:


> is it correct that NSW didnt invite those who have EOI date October to December with 65 points?I remember reading in this forum itself earlier they have send invites to those with Nov EOI.


It makes sense, NSW knows people who have EoI's from Jan to March will not reject the NSW 190 nomination whereas, Oct to Dec people have a high chance of getting 189 and most likely will not accept the nomination.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Do they really base the amount of quota on the number of jobs marketed?

I am still waiting for CPA assessment, it has been more than 10 days now but still no response from them, guys can I do something to escalate the process? Thanks.



ivetka233 said:


> Guys i watched today on seek website, there is 8000 jobs wanted in australia for accountants,, so average for next fin. year they need to invite 4000 people as half


----------



## Maggie-May24

al_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Did anyone with 70 points receive an invite in today's round?
> 
> Many thanks.


Scroll up to read earlier posts.


----------



## ivetka233

of course thats the main point of EOI invites,,, that they do invitation to people to reside in australia based on need....jobs that waiting for staff....asap less jobs less mount of invites predicted for new financial year







arsalanzaki911 said:


> Do they really base the amount of quota on the number of jobs marketed?
> 
> I am still waiting for CPA assessment, it has been more than 10 days now but still no response from them, guys can I do something to escalate the process? Thanks.


----------



## davidk59

Just submitted supporting documents via online.immi for 70 points

20 English
30 Age
15 Degree
5 Aus Study

Fingers crossed


----------



## satvar

davidk59 said:


> Just submitted supporting documents via online.immi for 70 points
> 
> 20 English
> 30 Age
> 15 Degree
> 5 Aus Study
> 
> Fingers crossed


Have you completed and uploaded PCC and Medical


----------



## davidk59

satvar said:


> Have you completed and uploaded PCC and Medical


Pcc = police clearance certificate? Yes both overseas and AFP.

Medical check = still valid as I did that on 4th August 2015 with HIV test


----------



## satvar

davidk59 said:


> Pcc = police clearance certificate? Yes both overseas and AGO
> 
> Medical check = still valid as I did that on 4th August 2015 with HIC test


Oh that's great.. Wish you for direct grant


----------



## davidk59

satvar said:


> Oh that's great.. Wish you for direct grant


Any ideas how long it takes at the moment?


----------



## serg.zador

Attentionseeker said:


> Is there any 65 pointer here who neither got invited for 189 nor 190?



I am. 
Also know a guy(65 points) with 23 Sep EOI who didn't get an invitation. 


Serg


----------



## riyansydney

What is your EOI DOE??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

cink said:


> is it correct that NSW didnt invite those who have EOI date October to December with 65 points?I remember reading in this forum itself earlier they have send invites to those with Nov EOI.



I am from Nov. Didn't get an invitation to SS. 


Serg


----------



## serg.zador

riyansydney said:


> What is your EOI DOE??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



13 Nov


Serg


----------



## riyansydney

serg.zador said:


> 13 Nov
> 
> 
> Serg


Yes. I recon people from late nov dec and jan rec nsw nomination. What is your English score ??


serg.zador said:


> 13 Nov
> 
> 
> Serg



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> Yes. I recon people from late nov dec and jan rec nsw nomination. What is your English score ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


And total point

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## serg.zador

riyansydney said:


> Yes. I recon people from late nov dec and jan rec nsw nomination. What is your English score ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



7/8/7/7 (7.5)

My guess is NSW ranks not only by points, but use for ranking more detailed info like exact years of experience or IELTS score by language skills, etc. DOE hardly matters. 


Serg


----------



## cink

serg.zador said:


> 7/8/7/7 (7.5)
> 
> My guess is NSW ranks not only by points, but use for ranking more detailed info like exact years of experience or IELTS score by language skills, etc. DOE hardly matters.
> 
> 
> Serg


have u checked ur spam mails?


----------



## serg.zador

cink said:


> have u checked ur spam mails?



Do it all the time.

Have you been invited? 


Serg


----------



## raidergator

Hi,

I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


----------



## kuld345

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


Nobody really knows with 100% certainty.


----------



## blackrider89

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


Don't listen to ******** stuff.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Motlove said:


> I got NSW SS on 18/3, I applied straight away after that
> Do U guys know how long will it take for me to receive Invitation to apply 190?
> 
> Thanks guys


Im on the same boat.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

shangy chauhan said:


> Do you have only single eoi with both options ticked for 189 and 190 ??
> If yes that's the reason why you didn't got the nsw invitation..
> 
> I did the same thing with me
> Doe : 23 dec 2015 single eoi for both 189 n 190 .
> After a month I got an advice from migration agent that I have filled it incorrectly as I should withdraw my 190 eoi and lodge different eoi .
> 
> As state only consider eoi which reflects that you are damn serious about migrating to their state with just 190 visa ticked in .
> 
> And won't give to some one who just have a 190 ticked within same eoi of 189 just as a another option.
> Firstly I thought it's *******
> But it worked for me as I got nsw invitation for eoi which was for only and only 190.
> Hope it helps


I ticked both but received 190 invite last week. Do yiu know how long does it take for nsw to open a lodged case?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

kuld345 said:


> Nobody really knows with 100% certainty.


No its not true. I am a living example 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> no its not true. I am a living example
> 
> sent from my d6653 using tapatalk


lol!!!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

cink said:


> lol!!!


Lol

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> I received nsw SS nomination invitation last week and i accepted straight away can anyone tell me that if it gets approved we will receive an email of approval from NSW or will receive email from skill select
> thanks in advance


Hi you will receive 2 emails 1 from NSW that your application was approved 2 from Skill select saying that you status been changed to invited ;
it took me 10 days to get NSW approval (no relevant experience)
Wish you Good Luck ;


----------



## IsuzuDmax

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


mate only if you selected all states, cas NSW mentioned specifically that they prefer applicants who selected NSW only in EOI; I did the same and got NSW nomination email 2 days after, in November;


----------



## ivetka233

do create 2 different EOI,, that way you can be invited





raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


----------



## satvar

IsuzuDmax said:


> Hi you will receive 2 emails 1 from NSW that your application was approved 2 from Skill select saying that you status been changed to invited ;
> it took me 10 days to get NSW approval (no relevant experience)
> Wish you Good Luck ;


Email from skill select will be send during schedule invitation round or anytime based on NSW approval?


----------



## satvar

Did anyone in this group complete their medical test before invitation comes? That is by generating their own HPA ID and completing medical test


----------



## davidk59

Can I ask you if you put in form 80 as part of attachments?? Is form 80 really needed?


----------



## Ravian354

satvar said:


> Did anyone in this group complete their medical test before invitation comes? That is by generating their own HPA ID and completing medical test


how can you Generate Hap ID without applying for a visa? i wonder if we can do that.


----------



## Ravian354

ivetka233 said:


> do create 2 different EOI,, that way you can be invited


It doesn't matter i guess. i applied for 190 & 189 under same EOI and got 190 invitation last week.


----------



## IsuzuDmax

satvar said:


> Email from skill select will be send during schedule invitation round or anytime based on NSW approval?


Email which Skill select sends during invitation round is only for 189; for 190 it sends once NSW approved is received, it was like 5 minutes between these 2 emails ;


----------



## satvar

IsuzuDmax said:


> Email which Skill select sends during invitation round is only for 189; for 190 it sends once NSW approved is received, it was like 5 minutes between these 2 emails ;


Great Thanks for your info


----------



## satvar

Ravian354 said:


> It doesn't matter i guess. i applied for 190 & 189 under same EOI and got 190 invitation last week.


It's possible. But just want to confirm with experts whether can we do or not


----------



## ivetka233

yes but who knows if you get invited for 190 and 189 same time,, for me look like silly





Ravian354 said:


> It doesn't matter i guess. i applied for 190 & 189 under same EOI and got 190 invitation last week.


----------



## ivetka233

did nyone who got immigration agent checked how far points get invited till?


----------



## Keldogga

Hi guys, I just received an invitation last week for 190 with 65 points as General Accountant. 
EOI effected on 25/02 with Proficient English
Good luck to everyone who still waiting for invite!

My previous visa has expired and now Im offshore.
If anyone know when I received the formal invitation and paid for the visa, will I be issue a bridging visa to travel back? Or I have to wait until the formal 190 visa issued? Thanks guys


----------



## aurora.a

Keldogga said:


> Hi guys, I just received an invitation last week for 190 with 65 points as General Accountant.
> EOI effected on 25/02 with Proficient English
> Good luck to everyone who still waiting for invite!
> 
> My previous visa has expired and now Im offshore.
> If anyone know when I received the formal invitation and paid for the visa, will I be issue a bridging visa to travel back? Or I have to wait until the formal 190 visa issued? Thanks guys



You have to wait for the 190 to be granted. Bridging visas are only granted if you are onshore and your visa expires while you are waiting for a decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keldogga

aurora.a said:


> You have to wait for the 190 to be granted. Bridging visas are only granted if you are onshore and your visa expires while you are waiting for a decision
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Aurora. So no bridging visa and there is no way for me to travel back to Aus to wait for the 190 granted right?


----------



## aurora.a

Keldogga said:


> Thanks Aurora. So no bridging visa and there is no way for me to travel back to Aus to wait for the 190 granted right?



If you are from an eligible country, you can get an ETA and wait onshore. However, you won't have any working rights and if you already lodged your application it might cause some problems as you would be considered a non genuine tourist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keldogga

aurora.a said:


> If you are from an eligible country, you can get an ETA and wait onshore. However, you won't have any working rights and if you already lodged your application it might cause some problems as you would be considered a non genuine tourist
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Aurora!


----------



## Maggie-May24

satvar said:


> Did anyone in this group complete their medical test before invitation comes? That is by generating their own HPA ID and completing medical test


You can do this by completing My Health Declarations on the DIBP website. However, you should keep in mind that your health check is only valid for 12 months, and the expiry date of your health check is often the date DIBP says you must enter Australia to validate your visa. For some people, this can mean they get their visa but they need to organise a quick trip due to a short window of time to valid their visa.


----------



## Sumit1984

kuld345 said:


> Nobody really knows with 100% certainty.


I will expain you and I am 100% sure.
1. If you submit one EOI for 189 and 190, it doesn't reduce your chance to get invitation from NSW (DO NOT listen to humours)
2. Drawbacks of submitting one EOI for both 189 and 190
* let suppose if u get inviation from NSW first (after approved nomination), then they freeze this EOI till u apply for 190 visa. After u apply for visa, they unfreeze this EOI, so that you can wait for another invitation from another subclass (189). So it is advisable to submit 2 different EOI's....In my case, I submitted 3 EOI's for 189, 190 and 489 subclass respectively.

Hope this help.


----------



## Sumit1984

Keldogga said:


> Thanks a lot Aurora!


You won't be considered as non-genuine tourist if you give them solid reasons that why you want to travel to Australia; however, when your CO allotted, you have to come back to your home country to get grant (PR)


----------



## Sumit1984

satvar said:


> Email from skill select will be send during schedule invitation round or anytime based on NSW approval?


After approved NSW nomination, there is No specific time to get inviation for 190 subclass. Some people got it after 2-3 days.


----------



## Sumit1984

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've submitted an EOI for visa 189 & 190 (NSW) on the same EOI. I read somewhere on this forum that this will reduce my chances of being selected by NSW? Is this true? Is there some basis to this?


I will expain you and I am 100% sure.
1. If you submit one EOI for 189 and 190, it doesn't reduce your chance to get invitation from NSW (DO NOT listen to humours)
2. Drawbacks of submitting one EOI for both 189 and 190
* let suppose if u get inviation from NSW first (after approved nomination), then they freeze this EOI till u apply for 190 visa. After u apply for visa, they unfreeze this EOI, so that you can wait for another invitation from another subclass (189). So it is advisable to submit 2 different EOI's....In my case, I submitted 3 EOI's for 189, 190 and 489 subclass respectively.
Hope this help


----------



## serg.zador

A friend of mine says that staff employed in Gov sector is on strike. This could be a reason for not inviting and not updating DIBP website.


Serg


----------



## Sumit1984

Hello to all,
It is a humble request to all the people in this forum, if they got invited for any subclass be it 189, 190 or 489 and have applied visa for any one of them...please please please WITHDRAW the other subclass EOI's as it will increase the chance for others to get invited as well. In this forum, I know heaps of people are waiting. So again, please do it to help others.
As I got invited for 189 visa on 23rd March, I already withdrawn my other EOI's.


----------



## Auzman

Sumit1984 said:


> Hello to all,
> It is a humble request to all the people in this forum, if they got invited for any subclass be it 189, 190 or 489 and have applied visa for any one of them...please please please WITHDRAW the other subclass EOI's as it will increase the chance for others to get invited as well. In this forum, I know heaps of people are waiting. So again, please do it to help others.
> As I got invited for 189 visa on 23rd March, I already withdrawn my other EOI's.


Appreciate it mate .. Really really appreciate it.. Good luck to your future endeavour..


----------



## ivetka233

https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracker...interest-sc189

perfect tracker of people who submitted EOI or get invited, you can see how many waiting even w 60 points


----------



## genpmel

Sumit1984 said:


> Hello to all,
> It is a humble request to all the people in this forum, if they got invited for any subclass be it 189, 190 or 489 and have applied visa for any one of them...please please please WITHDRAW the other subclass EOI's as it will increase the chance for others to get invited as well. In this forum, I know heaps of people are waiting. So again, please do it to help others.
> As I got invited for 189 visa on 23rd March, I already withdrawn my other EOI's.


Thanks for being so considerate, wish more people think like you I hope we 60 pointers have a chance now that so many 65 pointers got invited for NSW 190 in Jan and Feb.


----------



## satvar

serg.zador said:


> A friend of mine says that staff employed in Gov sector is on strike. This could be a reason for not inviting and not updating DIBP website.
> 
> Serg


Looks like what you said is right. Read in news - Public servants on strike across AU


----------



## DanAli

Hi guys, I am wondering if any 60 pointers have received invitation for 189 and 190 yet? I had lodged my EOI on 28/7/2015 60 points (age, qualifications 50 +10 Pte).


----------



## arsalanzaki911

I am still waiting to get assessment from CPA, it has been more than 2 weeks now, can anyone please guide how much more time they will take? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

arsalanzaki911 said:


> I am still waiting to get assessment from CPA, it has been more than 2 weeks now, can anyone please guide how much more time they will take? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will take 10-15 working days; however, it's public holiday going on in Australia till Monday, therefore expect it in next week


----------



## aurora.a

arsalanzaki911 said:


> I am still waiting to get assessment from CPA, it has been more than 2 weeks now, can anyone please guide how much more time they will take? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It took them 4 weeks for me. They are ridiculously slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alimunnu

hi all

can anyone help me here

submitted EOI for 189 and 190 for General accountant and external auditor on 1/02/2016, 
189 - 60 points
190 - 65 points
pte - 73

when can I expect my EOI are there any chances as they increased points to 70

my visa expires in august 2016

on march 4th I got mail from Pte saying that my scores has been requested by immigration. but I dnt receive any invitation so far.

worried a lot as I heard they r taking Accounting from SOL

I tried to apply regional also but all closed .


----------



## ivetka233

your wmil is very hard to understand





alimunnu said:


> hi all
> 
> can anyone help me here
> 
> submitted EOI for 189 and 190 for General accountant and external auditor on 1/02/2016,
> 189 - 60 points
> 190 - 65 points
> pte - 73
> 
> when can I expect my EOI are there any chances as they increased points to 70
> 
> my visa expires in august 2016
> 
> on march 4th I got mail from Pte saying that my scores has been requested by immigration. but I dnt receive any invitation so far.
> 
> worried a lot as I heard they r taking Accounting from SOL
> 
> I tried to apply regional also but all closed .


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Thanks guys for the guidance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## alimunnu

wmil? y?


----------



## Auzman

alimunnu said:


> wmil? y?


Hahahahaha.. Her spelling is really hard to understand and no idea what she trying to ask or say!!!!


----------



## DanAli

Ivetka 233 thanks a lot for sharing the link. From my understanding 60 pointers for 190 sc are starting from 9 May 2015 long way for me I think.


----------



## arya1234

Hi, guys.. I have also got invite from NSW, in last time invitation.. Now I am in dillema as my wife is pregnant, she would complete 5 month in this month end, what you guys suggest should I fast the process medical and PCC before approval of NSW so that I can HV chance to get baby born there in Australia... Or should wait to baby born and another thing that for PR -expenditure is born by government if we have Medicare card there? If yes how much time it will take to get that. As per my calculation I will reach at around 8.5 months if everything goes right...

Another thought is that I should avoid such complexity and we should deliver baby here it self, and ask CO in future for hold application. What's ur suggestion guys...


----------



## vdenfer

*Need advice.*

Hello everyone, 

I am so confused right now. Your wise advice and guidance will be very much appreciated.

So far I have : 

Age ( just turned 33  ) : 25 pts
Bachelor degree in Accounting from Aus : 15+5 = 20 pts ( I'm getting my letting of completion in 2 weeks)
IELTS: L=9 ,R=9 ,S=8.5, W= 7.5 = 10pts

I'm going to sit the PTE this coming week and hoping to get 79+ and get my 20 points.

My sister is an Australian citizen and she is happy to sponsor me.

I was on a TR visa from 2011-2014 following my completion of a Diploma of community welfare in 2011.

What are my options please? 

My student visa expires on the 22nd of July 2016.

Thanks, 
V


----------



## Motlove

vdenfer said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am so confused right now. Your wise advice and guidance will be very much appreciated.
> 
> So far I have :
> 
> Age ( just turned 33  ) : 25 pts
> Bachelor degree in Accounting from Aus : 15+5 = 20 pts ( I'm getting my letting of completion in 2 weeks)
> IELTS: L=9 ,R=9 ,S=8.5, W= 7.5 = 10pts
> 
> I'm going to sit the PTE this coming week and hoping to get 79+ and get my 20 points.
> 
> My sister is an Australian citizen and she is happy to sponsor me.
> 
> I was on a TR visa from 2011-2014 following my completion of a Diploma of community welfare in 2011.
> 
> What are my options please?
> 
> My student visa expires on the 22nd of July 2016.
> 
> Thanks,
> V



Your only option is to get 79 in PTE so u will have 65 points, in this case, you can apply for both 189 and 190. 189 is currently invite 70 pointers, although it will eventually drop to 65, you will hardly receive an invitation this financial year due to a long waiting queue of 65 pointers since September 2015. In next financial year, the current situation predicts that the chance will even more narrow because it is more likely that Immigration will cut the quota or at worse remove it from the SOL. I believe your chance will lie much more on 190 visa, this is state nomination, NSW currently invite 65 pointers, I with DOE 31/1 just recently received an invitation with 65 + 5. So if you can manage to have 65 points before 5 points from state nomination, I guess your chance will fairly higher.

Good luck


----------



## aurora.a

Do you guys think NSW will invite more accountants? I did a quick estimate and it looks like it's probable they have invited around 1000 accountants already. I know this occupation is one of the most popular, is really more than 1/4 of the quota likely?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdenfer

Motlove said:


> Your only option is to get 79 in PTE so u will have 65 points, in this case, you can apply for both 189 and 190. 189 is currently invite 70 pointers, although it will eventually drop to 65, you will hardly receive an invitation this financial year due to a long waiting queue of 65 pointers since September 2015. In next financial year, the current situation predicts that the chance will even more narrow because it is more likely that Immigration will cut the quota or at worse remove it from the SOL. I believe your chance will lie much more on 190 visa, this is state nomination, NSW currently invite 65 pointers, I with DOE 31/1 just recently received an invitation with 65 + 5. So if you can manage to have 65 points before 5 points from state nomination, I guess your chance will fairly higher.
> 
> Good luck


I was thinking of applying for visa 489. My sister lives in a designated 
area. Wldn't that be an option too? I'll have 75pts. 

Also, what happens if my student visa expires before I receive an invite? 
Thanks so much for answering my questions.


----------



## aurora.a

vdenfer said:


> I was thinking of applying for visa 489. My sister lives in a designated
> 
> area. Wldn't that be an option too? I'll have 75pts.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what happens if my student visa expires before I receive an invite?
> 
> Thanks so much for answering my questions.



I think 489 requires work experience. If you don't get invited before your student visa expires, you have to wait offshore. That's what just happened to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> Do you guys think NSW will invite more accountants? I did a quick estimate and it looks like it's probable they have invited around 1000 accountants already. I know this occupation is one of the most popular, is really more than 1/4 of the quota likely?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There are hardly any 65 pointers left on this forum. I would agree with that 1000 figure.


----------



## ivetka233

i recon report should be ready in tuesday


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> There are hardly any 65 pointers left on this forum. I would agree with that 1000 figure.



Alright well hopefully they still invite more...otherwise I am doomed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> i recon report should be ready in tuesday



I highly doubt the report will be ready Tuesday if they invited last Wednesday and then went on strike Thursday. Friday through Monday are public holidays as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvsc

Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 under category accountant General . I need some clarification appreciate if anyone here can help me 

1. I am a chartered accountant from India with over 10 years of experience
2. All through my experience my title/designation is finance manager 
3. But my duties also include the tasks as mentioned in Anzsco code for accountant and I can get the experience letter from the company 
4. Will the assessing authorities be it CPA/ICAA will they assess my application based on my duties/task I have performed or together with my title/designation. How important is the designation here 
If anyone had similar experience kindly let me know how to deal with it 

Looking forward for your support guys 

Regards


----------



## Sumit1984

vdenfer said:


> I was thinking of applying for visa 489. My sister lives in a designated
> area. Wldn't that be an option too? I'll have 75pts.
> 
> Also, what happens if my student visa expires before I receive an invite?
> Thanks so much for answering my questions.


First of all, 489 doesn't require work experience.
But the issue is the invitation, I also lodged my EOI (489) with 80 points on 5th March, but didn't get invite for it; however, i got invited for 189 (70 points). As u might aware that accounting is in priority list, so DIBP gives priority to 189 first and then if any seats left they invite 489, but as per the current trend, I don't think that u will get invite in this financial year.


----------



## SOURABH.C

aurora.a said:


> Alright well hopefully they still invite more...otherwise I am doomed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As you have superior english you have a great chance to be invited..


----------



## vdenfer

Sumit1984 said:


> First of all, 489 doesn't require work experience.
> But the issue is the invitation, I also lodged my EOI (489) with 80 points on 5th March, but didn't get invite for it; however, i got invited for 189 (70 points). As u might aware that accounting is in priority list, so DIBP gives priority to 189 first and then if any seats left they invite 489, but as per the current trend, I don't think that u will get invite in this financial year.


Thanks for the clarification. Much appreciated.

I do have another question: how long can I lawfully stay in the country after I've officially completed my course? I've done summer school and the results should be out next week. However my student visa expires on the 22nd of July 2016. Can I still stay till the 22nd of July?

Ta,
V


----------



## aurora.a

vdenfer said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have another question: how long can I lawfully stay in the country after I've officially completed my course? I've done summer school and the results should be out next week. However my student visa expires on the 22nd of July 2016. Can I still stay till the 22nd of July?
> 
> 
> 
> Ta,
> 
> V



If you finish your course early the school is supposed to notify Dibp, in which case you will be given 28 days to either lodge another application or leave.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

vdenfer said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Much appreciated.
> 
> I do have another question: how long can I lawfully stay in the country after I've officially completed my course? I've done summer school and the results should be out next week. However my student visa expires on the 22nd of July 2016. Can I still stay till the 22nd of July?
> 
> Ta,
> V


You can lawfully stay in Australia till 22nd July 12am, even if u book flight, it should leave Australia before 12am. And also there is no need to inform anything to DIBP, even if u finished your course before the actual completion date.
And other option for you to stay in Australia after your visa expires is to lodge VISITOR visa for 3 months.
FYI: my TR expired on 22nd March, I lodged Visitor visa on 20th March and granted on 21 march...and then on 23rd March i got invited for 189 visa and applied on same day. However I am not allowed to work till the time I get my residency. Hopefully I get it in 1-1.5 months


----------



## aurora.a

Sumit1984 said:


> You can lawfully stay in Australia till 22nd July 12am, even if u book flight, it should leave Australia before 12am. And also there is no need to inform anything to DIBP, even if u finished your course before the actual completion date.
> 
> And other option for you to stay in Australia after your visa expires is to lodge VISITOR visa for 3 months.
> 
> FYI: my TR expired on 22nd March, I lodged Visitor visa on 20th March and granted on 21 march...and then on 23rd March i got invited for 189 visa and applied on same day. However I am not allowed to work till the time I get my residency. Hopefully I get it in 1-1.5 months



They don't need to notify but the school has an obligation to. It will depend on what date they report as your completion date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

aurora.a said:


> They don't need to notify but the school has an obligation to. It will depend on what date they report as your completion date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear even I finished my Masters well before the completion date (7-8 months) because I also did one semester in Summer holidays...and nothing has happened and moreover I lodged my TR just 2 days before the 6 months completion date clause.


----------



## aurora.a

Sumit1984 said:


> Dear even I finished my Masters well before the completion date (7-8 months) because I also did one semester in Summer holidays...and nothing has happened and moreover I lodged my TR just 2 days before the 6 months completion date clause.



You got lucky then because your school was supposed to notify Dibp. Like I said, it's up to the school. Immigration won't come after you if the school didn't tell them you finished early though, so if he doesn't get notification from them once he graduates I think probably it's fine to stay until july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdenfer

So will I have to leave within 28 days or till july? :confused2:


----------



## aurora.a

vdenfer said:


> So will I have to leave within 28 days or 6 months? :confused2:



Okay I will explain:

Your school is supposed to tell Dibp if you finished early. If they do, Dibp will contact you and give you 28 days. This may or may not happen. It is supposed to, but I know of several cases in which the school just forgot or something and Dibp won't come after you if the school doesn't inform them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdenfer

Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sumit1984

vdenfer said:


> Thanks :fingerscrossed:


So I think best option for you is to apply for Post study visa or TR (485 subclass) within 6months of your course completion date.


----------



## vdenfer

Sumit1984 said:


> So I think best option for you is to apply for Post study visa or TR (485 subclass) within 6months of your course completion date.


I was on a TR visa after my graduation as a welfare worker in 2011 and I've been told that I cannot apply for TR again. Can anyone confirm this pls?


----------



## Sumit1984

vdenfer said:


> I was on a TR visa after my graduation as a welfare worker in 2011 and I've been told that I cannot apply for TR again. Can anyone confirm this pls?


Yes that's correct...u cannot apply for another TR. It can only be granted once in life.
Better to apply for Visitor visa then for 3 months if u want to stay in here


----------



## randhir510

Dear Friends, 
I need your kind assistance to apply for NSW 190 Sub Class. I received my invitation from NSW, what sort of documents do i need to upload ?


----------



## cink

nvsc said:


> Hi, I am planning to apply for visa 189 under category accountant General . I need some clarification appreciate if anyone here can help me
> 
> 1. I am a chartered accountant from India with over 10 years of experience
> 2. All through my experience my title/designation is finance manager
> 3. But my duties also include the tasks as mentioned in Anzsco code for accountant and I can get the experience letter from the company
> 4. Will the assessing authorities be it CPA/ICAA will they assess my application based on my duties/task I have performed or together with my title/designation. How important is the designation here
> If anyone had similar experience kindly let me know how to deal with it
> 
> Looking forward for your support guys
> 
> Regards



they will assess based on ur duties mentioned in the reference letter. check management accountant tasks also nd decide which matches urs more


----------



## Sumit1984

randhir510 said:


> Dear Friends,
> I need your kind assistance to apply for NSW 190 Sub Class. I received my invitation from NSW, what sort of documents do i need to upload ?


Please read:
After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales

And make sure you upload all the documents for which you have claimed the points.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist.

My points break down are as follows:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Ielts - 00 (6 each)
Exp - 10

Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
EOI Applied 18th March 16


----------



## bridge93

Hey guys new here

Will the department still be sending out state nomination invitations for NSW (General Accountant) sub class 190

Age - 25
Edu - 15
Aus study- 5
PTE - 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
SS- 65 + 5 = 70
EOI Submitted 24/3/2016


----------



## eminemkh

engr.asadbutt said:


> Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist.
> 
> My points break down are as follows:
> 
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Ielts - 00 (6 each)
> Exp - 10
> 
> Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
> EOI Applied 18th March 16


Wrong thread...


----------



## DanAli

Randhir510, did you receive on 65 points? Can pls let us know what was the date of EOI lodgement?


----------



## IsuzuDmax

engr.asadbutt said:


> Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist.
> 
> My points break down are as follows:
> 
> Age - 30
> Edu - 15
> Ielts - 00 (6 each)
> Exp - 10
> 
> Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
> EOI Applied 18th March 16


mate this thread is only for accountants, you should be on this forum : NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2015 

However since Engineering is not a pro rate occupation, you should get your nomination before the last financial year ; 
otherwise try PTE and with 65 points you will get invitation during next round ;


----------



## genpmel

Sumit1984 said:


> First of all, 489 doesn't require work experience.
> But the issue is the invitation, I also lodged my EOI (489) with 80 points on 5th March, but didn't get invite for it; however, i got invited for 189 (70 points). As u might aware that accounting is in priority list, so DIBP gives priority to 189 first and then if any seats left they invite 489, but as per the current trend, I don't think that u will get invite in this financial year.



Absolutely correct, I applied for 489 in Dec with 70 points FS - only if there are spots remaining after all the 189 invites are sent out then the remaining applicants are given to 489. Given the situation this year, sadly there seems to be no chance.


----------



## vdenfer

genpmel said:


> Absolutely correct, I applied for 489 in Dec with 70 points FS - only if there are spots remaining after all the 189 invites are sent out then the remaining applicants are given to 489. Given the situation this year, sadly there seems to be no chance.


Thanks for sharing your experience. So what are you currently doing? Are you still in the country?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Anyone have got approval after getting invitation from NSW on 1ith march. 
I applied on the same day but still waiting


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tuesday (tomorrow) is the first working day after Easter break.


----------



## satvar

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Anyone have got approval after getting invitation from NSW on 1ith march.
> I applied on the same day but still waiting


There were strike and moreover until today they are in public holiday... Hopefully we can expect some progress starting tomorrow


----------



## Nirmal3913

Hey guys!! Please help me out
I have EOI dated 27 oct
Applied under general accountants category for 189 visas. 
I have 65 points. 
Did not get invitation during March round.
Please advise , do you see any chances of invitation in April rounds? What are the official invitation round dates in April?
Would you recommend me to apply under some other categories of visas?
Thank you!!
Nirmal


----------



## arya1234

Just calm down, I think in May and June they will increase invitation numbers. As they need to complete quota. Due to holidays there they HV even not updated status of 9th March on that basis even we can predict, but I believe u HV high chance to get invitation in near, however u hvnt got 190 invitation?


----------



## Nirmal3913

arya1234 said:


> Just calm down, I think in May and June they will increase invitation numbers. As they need to complete quota. Due to holidays there they HV even not updated status of 9th March on that basis even we can predict, but I believe u HV high chance to get invitation in near, however u hvnt got 190 invitation?



Thanks for replying Arya.

I have only submitted EOI in 189 category.
I thought it might be painful to apply for 190 and move from Melbourne , where I currently live and have work. 
I do not have any agent as I cannot afford one. Hence I have very less idea about visa process.
I would definitely not want to take a chance with my permanent residency. If I cannot get invitation in 189 , i am very happy to get it in 190 before they remove accountants from the SOL list.

Do you see any such chances? Do you recommend me to stop waiting for 189 and to edit EOI with 190 category as well?

Thanks so much!!
Nirmal


----------



## genpmel

vdenfer said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. So what are you currently doing? Are you still in the country?


I was on TR and did my prof year but had to move back to India as my TR expired few months back. I've only 60 points for 189 so I'm trying to give PTE and IELTS to increase my score.


----------



## ivetka233

hey, tommorow i ams ure you will see report, they must submit... we will be smarter tommorow


----------



## vdenfer

genpmel said:


> I was on TR and did my prof year but had to move back to India as my TR expired few months back. I've only 60 points for 189 so I'm trying to give PTE and IELTS to increase my score.


All the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## genpmel

vdenfer said:


> All the best:fingerscrossed:



Thanks and wish you the same


----------



## cink

Attentionseeker said:


> Tuesday (tomorrow) is the first working day after Easter break.



what is the status of ur visa application? how much time it takes after invite generally to get visa?


----------



## Attentionseeker

cink said:


> what is the status of ur visa application? how much time it takes after invite generally to get visa?


Still in the process of gathering all the documents. Waiting for Pakistani PCC to come through. Hopefully in a week time I will lodge my visa. 

The time really depends on case officer. Some people get a direct grant in less than a month time. While for others the wait could be around 6 months.


----------



## SadPanda

Hi guys.. I just joined the club for EOI Accountants. I have been reading posts here for over 2 months now.

*EOI Lodged: 15th March (60pts for 189 - Accountant General) and (60+5pts for 190 - Taxation Accountant)*

Will keep you guys updated! Hoping to receive invite for NSW at-least in this financial year.

fingers crossed.


----------



## aurora.a

SadPanda said:


> Hi guys.. I just joined the club for EOI Accountants. I have been reading posts here for over 2 months now.
> 
> *EOI Lodged: 15th March (60pts for 189 - Accountant General) and (60+5pts for 190 - Taxation Accountant)*
> 
> Will keep you guys updated! Hoping to receive invite for NSW at-least in this financial year.
> 
> fingers crossed.



Hello and welcome to the forum. Could you please share you points breakdown and update the tracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Hey guys new here

Will the department still be sending out state nomination invitations for NSW (General Accountant) sub class 190

Age - 25
Edu - 15
Aus study- 5
PTE - 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
SS- 65 + 5 = 70
EOI Submitted 24/3/2016


----------



## Auzman

bridge93 said:


> Hey guys new here
> 
> Will the department still be sending out state nomination invitations for NSW (General Accountant) sub class 190
> 
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> Aus study- 5
> PTE - 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
> SS- 65 + 5 = 70
> EOI Submitted 24/3/2016


You will get soon as you have superior English..


----------



## Auzman

bridge93 said:


> Hey guys new here
> 
> Will the department still be sending out state nomination invitations for NSW (General Accountant) sub class 190
> 
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> Aus study- 5
> PTE - 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
> SS- 65 + 5 = 70
> EOI Submitted 24/3/2016


You will get soon as you have superior English..


----------



## ivetka233

Is PTE test better than EISL? HOW YOU GUYS JUDGE IT?


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> Is PTE test better than EISL? HOW YOU GUYS JUDGE IT?



For those people with 7.5 for writing in ielts, it is generally easier to clear 79+ for writing in pte. However, I actually think the speaking section is more difficult than ielts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

ivetka233 said:


> Is PTE test better than EISL? HOW YOU GUYS JUDGE IT?


PTE is better than ielts because you get your score quicker and its not subjective like ielts. In ielts you feel like you did really well in writing and speaking but score depends on examiner mood but in pte all section is scored by computerized system. If you did as per the requirement of the system you will get the score.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> PTE is better than ielts because you get your score quicker and its not subjective like ielts. In ielts you feel like you did really well in writing and speaking but score depends on examiner mood but in pte all section is scored by computerized system. If you did as per the requirement of the system you will get the score.



I agree with this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

so is easier to get 7 band or 8 band or is the same as 7 band and 8 band in EISLT


----------



## Dream Chaser

Nirmal3913 said:


> Thanks for replying Arya.
> 
> I have only submitted EOI in 189 category.
> I thought it might be painful to apply for 190 and move from Melbourne , where I currently live and have work.
> I do not have any agent as I cannot afford one. Hence I have very less idea about visa process.
> I would definitely not want to take a chance with my permanent residency. If I cannot get invitation in 189 , i am very happy to get it in 190 before they remove accountants from the SOL list.
> 
> Do you see any such chances? Do you recommend me to stop waiting for 189 and to edit EOI with 190 category as well?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Nirmal


Do not edit the 189 EOI. Submit a new and separate 190 EOI. This is because if you choose 189 and 190 in the same EOI, and get a 190 invite, the EOI gets locked and you can't receive a subsequent 189 invite even if your date falls due. You can use the same email address for the 190, as it really doesn't matter. Hope this helps.


----------



## santoshgurung

*New here*

Hi guys I'm writing from Sydney and am currentlly awaiting my CPA assessment results. In the meantime, I'm trying to find out what the best option for me is. I've managed to gather 70 points to apply for the 189 visa. Do you think I should go this route or apply for the 190 visa and gain an extra 5 points? The general assumption is that the higher your points, the higher the likelihood of getting an invitation. Is that assumption correct? Any suggestions and insight on this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Auzman

santoshgurung said:


> Hi guys I'm writing from Sydney and am currentlly awaiting my CPA assessment results. In the meantime, I'm trying to find out what the best option for me is. I've managed to gather 70 points to apply for the 189 visa. Do you think I should go this route or apply for the 190 visa and gain an extra 5 points? The general assumption is that the higher your points, the higher the likelihood of getting an invitation. Is that assumption correct? Any suggestions and insight on this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


You will get 189 for sure...


----------



## SOURABH.C

santoshgurung said:


> Hi guys I'm writing from Sydney and am currentlly awaiting my CPA assessment results. In the meantime, I'm trying to find out what the best option for me is. I've managed to gather 70 points to apply for the 189 visa. Do you think I should go this route or apply for the 190 visa and gain an extra 5 points? The general assumption is that the higher your points, the higher the likelihood of getting an invitation. Is that assumption correct? Any suggestions and insight on this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


You will obviously get 189 but apply for 190 as well as a back up..u are already in Sydney so nsw ss would also suit you as it has no extra condition


----------



## azerty

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-march-2016-round-results

Just tried and got 401 unauthorised instead of page not found. I anticipate the mar 9 report to be out soon.


----------



## Nirmal3913

Thanks for the tip man!!




Dream Chaser said:


> Nirmal3913 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying Arya.
> 
> I have only submitted EOI in 189 category.
> I thought it might be painful to apply for 190 and move from Melbourne , where I currently live and have work.
> I do not have any agent as I cannot afford one. Hence I have very less idea about visa process.
> I would definitely not want to take a chance with my permanent residency. If I cannot get invitation in 189 , i am very happy to get it in 190 before they remove accountants from the SOL list.
> 
> Do you see any such chances? Do you recommend me to stop waiting for 189 and to edit EOI with 190 category as well?
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Nirmal
> 
> 
> 
> Do not edit the 189 EOI. Submit a new and separate 190 EOI. This is because if you choose 189 and 190 in the same EOI, and get a 190 invite, the EOI gets locked and you can't receive a subsequent 189 invite even if your date falls due. You can use the same email address for the 190, as it really doesn't matter. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Guys, I'm still waiting for CPA assessment, hopefully I will get it in 1st week of April.

Seniors, can anyone please anticipate my chances of getting invite from NSW during the current FY, if I submit my EOI before 10th April, I am not claiming any points for experience and I have superior english.

Your guidance will be highly appreciated, thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanzaki911

My total points including SS are 70.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

apply for 189 straight PR, dont wast time on conditions for 190,,,,you getting it n mtther of asap

When the reports comes?





santoshgurung said:


> Hi guys I'm writing from Sydney and am currentlly awaiting my CPA assessment results. In the meantime, I'm trying to find out what the best option for me is. I've managed to gather 70 points to apply for the 189 visa. Do you think I should go this route or apply for the 190 visa and gain an extra 5 points? The general assumption is that the higher your points, the higher the likelihood of getting an invitation. Is that assumption correct? Any suggestions and insight on this matter will be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

Hi,

My agent told me PCC required validity is for 12 months. However for PCC issued from UAE the validity is 3 months and PCC issued from Indian Embassy, UAE is 6 months.
Can anyone guide what best I can do in this scenario?

Tks


----------



## NitroG

@rakeshgulgulia,

Have you already received the invitation and if yes what were your points ???

I don't think there is a hard and fast rule of 12 months.
It is just that when requested by your CO the Document should be valid.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Anyone got application approved from NSW and got invitation to apply visa after getting invitation from NSW on 18th march?


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi guys do you think i can get 190 nsw invitation with 55+5= 60 points? 
Did anybody with 60 points ever get invited?


----------



## riyansydney

9 march result out


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I uploaded docs plus $330 application fee for 190 visa on 23 March. My visa will expire on 27 April (almost one month) Should i contact nsw via email to expedite my application process?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Stormbaby said:


> Hi guys do you think i can get 190 nsw invitation with 55+5= 60 points?
> Did anybody with 60 points ever get invited?


Too much competition these days. Seems hard to get with 60pts. Please look for further options too 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
I am also in boat hope to get approval soon


----------



## ivetka233

yes only till 5.3 has been people with 70 points invited.....so 800 still can be invited in


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
Is there any one who got Nsw approval those who invited on 18 march 2016 . I uploaded all docs and paid fees on 19 march 2016 now waiting ....


----------



## SOURABH.C

Mak1986 said:


> Hi
> Is there any one who got Nsw approval those who invited on 18 march 2016 . I uploaded all docs and paid fees on 19 march 2016 now waiting ....


I applied on 20th march..no one has got approved yet amongst 18th march invitees I guess..


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> yes only till 5.3 has been people with 70 points invited.....so 800 still can be invited in


How many 70pts invited last round???

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-march-2016-round-results
> 
> Just tried and got 401 unauthorised instead of page not found. I anticipate the mar 9 report to be out soon.


The march 9 report is out. 
The ceiling is 1720 as of march 9 and 115 invites were sent. 
The cut off was 5th march 2016, 70 points(17 days). 

Below is the link to the SkillSelect page
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Quoted is the link to the march 9 report


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> The march 9 report is out.
> The ceiling is 1720 as of march 9 and 115 invites were sent.
> The cut off was 5th march 2016, 70 points(17 days).
> 
> Below is the link to the SkillSelect page
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> Quoted is the report page


21 days move for 70 pts. 5.8 application per day. This number will be 76 invites for next round based on current estimation. But the last person invited from this forum had DOE from 10 march.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Guys I'm losing hope. The skills elect February results for nsw are out and they sent 647. If they sent just as many or more, that means they have around 1,000-1,500 left for the last 3 months. I don't think it matters if I have superior English, there are too many 65 pointers for me to get invited and by the time I get another 5 points in June it will be too late.

I was planning on studying another half year in Sydney to try and reach 70 points but I am so sick of living in this limbo, constantly unable to pursue a stable career or even life! It's been four years already. I have never had issues finding employment but this pr thing has just completely ruined my life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> Guys I'm losing hope. The skills elect February results for nsw are out and they sent 647. If they sent just as many or more, that means they have around 1,000-1,500 left for the last 3 months. I don't think it matters if I have superior English, there are too many 65 pointers for me to get invited and by the time I get another 5 points in June it will be too late.
> 
> I was planning on studying another half year in Sydney to try and reach 70 points but I am so sick of living in this limbo, constantly unable to pursue a stable career or even life! It's been four years already. I have never had issues finding employment but this pr thing has just completely ruined my life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your point and DOE

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I uploaded docs plus $330 application fee for 190 visa on 23 March. My visa will expire on 27 April (almost one month) Should i contact nsw via email to expedite my application process?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> What is your point and DOE
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



It's in my signature but I only have 60 points, doe 04/01/2016. I was hoping having 4 90s in pte would help but I think there are too many 65 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Hi 
Guys 
I just got approval email for NSW and sametime invitation email from skill select thank God 
Eoi submitted 13 march 2016 
Nsw invitation 18 march 2016
Nsw ss approved and skill select email visa invitation received 30 march 2016
Best of luck to all of you


----------



## Dream Chaser

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I uploaded docs plus $330 application fee for 190 visa on 23 March. My visa will expire on 27 April (almost one month) Should i contact nsw via email to expedite my application process?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


So, have you lodged the actual visa application? Because the $330 is paid to receive the ITA (Invitation to Apply). If you have the ITA, then lodge your application and pay the $3,600 visa fee, which will lead to an automatic grant of a bridging visa that comes into effect when your current visa expires. If you don't have the ITA, then wait as it won't take until 27 April to receive.


----------



## Mak1986

190 invitation with 65 +5


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Dream Chaser said:


> So, have you lodged the actual visa application? Because the $330 is paid to receive the ITA (Invitation to Apply). If you have the ITA, then lodge your application and pay the $3,600 visa fee, which will lead to an automatic grant of a bridging visa that comes into effect when your current visa expires. If you don't have the ITA, then wait as it won't take until 27 April to receive.


Thanks buddy,

Yes, I paid 330 to get an ITA but still waiting. I will wait for till the next 189 invitation round before emaiing my concern to them (NSW)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

Hi Guys I just got 190 invitation email and approval email for NSW Ss sametime 
Thank God
Points age 30 aus study 20 Pte 10 Py 5 total 65 point Ss 5 point 
Eoi submitted 13 march 2016 
Nsw invitation 18 march 2016

Nsw ss approved and skill select email visa invitation received 30 march 2016 Best of luck to all of you


----------



## ivetka233

why they only inviting 100 and not as per amount needed?

there is still 800 places, it sh be 250 month


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> Guys I'm losing hope. The skills elect February results for nsw are out and they sent 647. If they sent just as many or more, that means they have around 1,000-1,500 left for the last 3 months. I don't think it matters if I have superior English, there are too many 65 pointers for me to get invited and by the time I get another 5 points in June it will be too late.
> 
> I was planning on studying another half year in Sydney to try and reach 70 points but I am so sick of living in this limbo, constantly unable to pursue a stable career or even life! It's been four years already. I have never had issues finding employment but this pr thing has just completely ruined my life
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know its hard, hang in there. If you turn 25 in June there is still hope until the end of the June. You never know you might get 190 even sooner than you thought.


----------



## Mak1986

ankit_smart said:


> I still have not received my NSW nomination it has been 33 days.
> 
> Lets which will comes first.
> 
> 189 or 190.
> Whichever will come first.


Wats ur points score i received 190 invite today


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> why they only inviting 100 and not as per amount needed?
> 
> there is still 800 places, it sh be 250 month


115 is for just the march 9 round. It's actually exactly the number of invites (115 per round, 230 per month) to reach the ceiling in June.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mak1986 said:


> Wats ur points score i received 190 invite today


Gen accountant 65+5 (ss)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> 115 is for just the march 9 round. It's actually exactly the number of invites (115 per round, 230 per month) to reach the ceiling in June.


That means they have sent 115 of 75 pts at 23 march round as well???

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> That means they have sent 115 of 75 pts at 23 march round as well???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Won't know until the march 23 report goes up. It's just a possibility, it seems like an awful lot of 70s though so I hope not.


----------



## Mak1986

R u sure? as i have same 65 +5 gen accountant 30 age 20 aus study 10 pte 5 PY eoi dat 13 march ,received Nsw invitation 18 march paid $330 to nsw , 30 Nsw ss approved and invitation received from skill select today 30 march 2016 brother u better double check


----------



## bhavesh_soni3

After completing Skill Assessment from CPA, do we have to clear any other exam? If yes, then is it required for qualified CA from India also? Please guide me.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mak1986 said:


> R u sure? as i have same 65 +5 gen accountant 30 age 20 aus study 10 pte 5 PY eoi dat 13 march ,received Nsw invitation 18 march paid $330 to nsw , 30 Nsw ss approved and invitation received from skill select today 30 march 2016 brother u better double check


I have exactly the same points. Submitted 330 on 23rd march. I just checked it and I haven't received anything yet 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I have exactly the same points. Submitted 330 on 23rd march. I just checked it and I haven't received anything yet
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


When did you upload docs? 18th or on a later date

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mak1986

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> thatmiserable65pointerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same points. Submitted 330 on 23rd march. I just checked it and I haven't received anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> When did you upload docs? 18th or on a later date
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Dont worry u will get it soon i uploaded docs and paid fee on 19 march 2016 . I think u will also get it within 1 or 2 days for sure


----------



## roshan123

Mak1986 said:


> Dont worry u will get it soon i uploaded docs and paid fee on 19 march 2016 . I think u will also get it within 1 or 2 days for sure


did you apply as an external auditor or general accountant ? I also uploaded all my documents on 21st but still no reply thx


----------



## ivetka233

those who not received invites for 189 bt received for 190 pl make another EOI to be able to get invite and than choose which one y will go for

Pl mind that in April will be more people waiting with points,,,because UNI finishes in March, keep that in mind


----------



## ivetka233

bt you dont need report for 23.3 just if sb with 65, or 70 points reply if he been invited we can come to know.


----------



## roshan123

ivetka233 said:


> those who not received invites for 189 bt received for 190 pl make another EOI to be able to get invite and than choose which one y will go for
> 
> Pl mind that in April will be more people waiting with points,,,because UNI finishes in March, keep that in mind


I think 190 for NSW S/S is already full for this FY. the table shows 3290 as at the end of the February [ 765 in feb ] I think remaining 710 places have been filled in march :confused2:


----------



## azerty

roshan123 said:


> I think 190 for NSW S/S is already full for this FY. the table shows 3290 as at the end of the February [ 765 in feb ] I think remaining 710 places have been filled in march :confused2:


Do you mind posting a link to that webpage? Hoping to look at that info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> bt you dont need report for 23.3 just if sb with 65, or 70 points reply if he been invited we can come to know.


Think the date is currently somewhere between 15 to 18 march, 70 points. Cos I saw info on a 70 being invited from that date and a march 18 70 who was not invited. 

To get the actual number of invites sent out on 23/3, we still need to wait for the 23/3 report.


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Think the date is currently somewhere between 15 to 18 march, 70 points. Cos I saw info on a 70 being invited from that date and a march 18 70 who was not invited.
> 
> To get the actual number of invites sent out on 23/3, we still need to wait for the 23/3 report.


If your assumption is right then would you think the number of invitation still will be 115 for only 10 days for 70 pts. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## roshan123

azerty said:


> Do you mind posting a link to that webpage? Hoping to look at that info. Thanks in advance.


SkillSelect

it is the same skill slect page just click on state and territory nomination


----------



## azerty

roshan123 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> it is the same skill slect page just click on state and territory nomination


Ah, thanks!


----------



## aurora.a

roshan123 said:


> I think 190 for NSW S/S is already full for this FY. the table shows 3290 as at the end of the February [ 765 in feb ] I think remaining 710 places have been filled in march :confused2:



That 3290 includes invites they sent for 489, 188, 132. It's not just 190. You can see for 190 Nsw total was 1991 at the end of February. If they sent around 647 in March as well, then they probably have about 1500-1400 left


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> If your assumption is right then would you think the number of invitation still will be 115 for only 10 days for 70 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Which is why I hope number is truly less than that. 115 is only if they send out an equal number of invites per round to reach exactly 2525 invites by June round two. But you can pretty much see that DIBP don't work that way. 

At this stage, I hope it is less invites in 23/3 round and more to be given out in a later round.


----------



## Auzman

azerty said:


> riyansydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your assumption is right then would you think the number of invitation still will be 115 for only 10 days for 70 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I hope number is truly less than that. 115 is only if they send out an equal number of invites per round to reach exactly 2525 invites by June round two. But you can pretty much see that DIBP don't work that way.
> 
> At this stage, I hope it is less invites in 23/3 round and more to be given out in a later round.
Click to expand...

Hope you guys right.. I can't understand how come that many 70!! The situation is worst than earlier when so many 70 s around.. I don't know what's going on!!!


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

NitroG said:


> @rakeshgulgulia,
> 
> Have you already received the invitation and if yes what were your points ???
> 
> I don't think there is a hard and fast rule of 12 months.
> It is just that when requested by your CO the Document should be valid.


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

My details:
EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016 : 
Total Points : 65+5( SS)
Invitation received: 19/03/2016


----------



## azerty

Auzman said:


> Hope you guys right.. I can't understand how come that many 70!! The situation is worst than earlier when so many 70 s around.. I don't know what's going on!!!


Yea, it's mind boggling the number of 70s in the mar 9 round. I really hope it's just a peak from summer school graduates.


----------



## cink

i think last year they have reached ceiling limit by first round of May. So this year why they will complete it by June only?


----------



## ivetka233

summers school get assesment in jan nt now,,,,,graduates finishes in march so in April will be lot of new ones with many points done





azerty said:


> Yea, it's mind boggling the number of 70s in the mar 9 round. I really hope it's just a peak from summer school graduates.


----------



## cink

sep to jan invite was abt 45 per round with waiting period of 2 to 3 months for 70 points. So now waiting period for 70 points is reduced so 115 seems to be normal


----------



## serg.zador

Here are my thoughts.
Obviously, the number of 70 pointers in skillselect rose to 115 in 18-19 days, so now it's not clear if there will be invites for 65 pointers in this fin year.
Possible reasons:
1) before 190 visa took 70 pointers, so fewer of them used to be left on the 189 list.
2) graduates, who had got assessment and submitted EOI between 17 Feb and 5 Mar (those who are familiar with Australian education schedule, please confirm or refute)
3) Seasonality. It happened that in these months people started to collect points (i.e. for professional year/AU study etc.)


----------



## aurora.a

serg.zador said:


> Here are my thoughts.
> Obviously, the number of 70 pointers in skillselect rose to 115 in 18-19 days, so now it's not clear if there will be invites for 65 pointers in this fin year.
> Possible reasons:
> 1) before 190 visa took 70 pointers, so fewer of them used to be left on the 189 list.
> 2) graduates, who had got assessment and submitted EOI between 17 Feb and 5 Mar (those who are familiar with Australian education schedule, please confirm or refute)
> 3) Seasonality. It happened that in these months people started to collect points (i.e. for professional year/AU study etc.)




The Australian school year runs from January to December and while the graduation ceremony isn't until March or April, the completion letter is issued almost immediately after results are published. I don't understand why there was suddenly an influx of 70 point applicants. 

My only other guess is that when the first few rounds in August and September were published, a lot of applicants enrolled in naati which would only take 6 months to complete, thus boosting their points to 70


----------



## jkfooty

Hi guys, is there any specific way to apply for SS ? Seniors can you please guide, i have seen few candidates paying $330 fee to get invite and also few have accessed their degree in Taxation ? Please help i am on 60 points for 189, 65 for 190

Points breakdown
Age 30
Aus study 20
PTE 10


----------



## blackrider89

Because of PTE. Otherwise there wouldn't have been that many 70 pointers.


----------



## Auzman

jkfooty said:


> Hi guys, is there any specific way to apply for SS ? Seniors can you please guide, i have seen few candidates paying $330 fee to get invite and also few have accessed their degree in Taxation ? Please help i am on 60 points for 189, 65 for 190
> 
> Points breakdown
> Age 30
> Aus study 20
> PTE 10


When someone got nomination by any state then they paid $330,not before that anything else.you have to submit eoi and wait, no other way.. Hope it helps..


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Because of PTE. Otherwise there wouldn't have been that many 70 pointers.




I don't know if I agree with this. If you are missing 0.5 in ielts then maybe but I don't really know if you can say that someone with all 7s in ielts all of a sudden jumped to 79+ in all sections in pte. The testing conditions are much less favorable than ielts (you're in a room full of people all shouting over each other into the computer instead of one on one like with ielts) and there is also less preparation material available


----------



## serg.zador

aurora.a said:


> The Australian school year runs from January to December and while the graduation ceremony isn't until March or April, the completion letter is issued almost immediately after results are published. I don't understand why there was suddenly an influx of 70 point applicants.


So if they have their completion letters in Jan, IELTS + assessment takes month or more, so graduates should be ready to submit EOI in Feb-Mar, depending on how fast they collect all necessary documents and apply, am I right? 




aurora.a;9794577 My only other guess is that when the first few rounds in August and September were published said:


> What I desperately want to know is whether this is a new constant trend or a temporary effect.


----------



## Auzman

aurora.a said:


> serg.zador said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts.
> Obviously, the number of 70 pointers in skillselect rose to 115 in 18-19 days, so now it's not clear if there will be invites for 65 pointers in this fin year.
> Possible reasons:
> 1) before 190 visa took 70 pointers, so fewer of them used to be left on the 189 list.
> 2) graduates, who had got assessment and submitted EOI between 17 Feb and 5 Mar (those who are familiar with Australian education schedule, please confirm or refute)
> 3) Seasonality. It happened that in these months people started to collect points (i.e. for professional year/AU study etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian school year runs from January to December and while the graduation ceremony isn't until March or April, the completion letter is issued almost immediately after results are published. I don't understand why there was suddenly an influx of 70 point applicants.
> 
> My only other guess is that when the first few rounds in August and September were published, a lot of applicants enrolled in naati which would only take 6 months to complete, thus boosting their points to 70
Click to expand...

I also confused to see that many 70 s!!


----------



## Auzman

aurora.a said:


> serg.zador said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my thoughts.
> Obviously, the number of 70 pointers in skillselect rose to 115 in 18-19 days, so now it's not clear if there will be invites for 65 pointers in this fin year.
> Possible reasons:
> 1) before 190 visa took 70 pointers, so fewer of them used to be left on the 189 list.
> 2) graduates, who had got assessment and submitted EOI between 17 Feb and 5 Mar (those who are familiar with Australian education schedule, please confirm or refute)
> 3) Seasonality. It happened that in these months people started to collect points (i.e. for professional year/AU study etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Australian school year runs from January to December and while the graduation ceremony isn't until March or April, the completion letter is issued almost immediately after results are published. I don't understand why there was suddenly an influx of 70 point applicants.
> 
> My only other guess is that when the first few rounds in August and September were published, a lot of applicants enrolled in naati which would only take 6 months to complete, thus boosting their points to 70
Click to expand...

I also confused to see that many 70 s!!


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> The Australian school year runs from January to December and while the graduation ceremony isn't until March or April, the completion letter is issued almost immediately after results are published. I don't understand why there was suddenly an influx of 70 point applicants.
> 
> My only other guess is that when the first few rounds in August and September were published, a lot of applicants enrolled in naati which would only take 6 months to complete, thus boosting their points to 70



Hmm.. Taking early December as the date when you get your completion letter as a sem 2 graduate, how long does it take to get your skills assessment? Would it be possible some of the sem 2 graduates will only get their skills assessment ready by Feb?


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> I don't know if I agree with this. If you are missing 0.5 in ielts then maybe but I don't really know if you can say that someone with all 7s in ielts all of a sudden jumped to 79+ in all sections in pte. The testing conditions are much less favorable than ielts (you're in a room full of people all shouting over each other into the computer instead of one on one like with ielts) and there is also less preparation material available


I know a lot who were unable to crack 8s in Ielts got 90 in PTE in their very first attempt. Most of them are males though (native speakers don't count of course).


----------



## aurora.a

serg.zador said:


> So if they have their completion letters in Jan, IELTS + assessment takes month or more, so graduates should be ready to submit EOI in Feb-Mar, depending on how fast they collect all necessary documents and apply, am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I desperately want to know is whether this is a new constant trend or a temporary effect.




Maybe that is a possibility, but because I knew I wanted to lodge asap, I did my English test and submitted my assessment in person on the day my completion letter was issued. I really hope this isn't a constant trend either


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Hmm.. Taking early December as the date when you get your completion letter as a sem 2 graduate, how long does it take to get your skills assessment? Would it be possible some of the sem 2 graduates will only get their skills assessment ready by Feb?




I got my completion letter on December 14, and submitted for CPA assessment that same day. I guess maybe if others who weren't as on top of things may have been delayed in collecting documents could possibly have been delayed until the start of January (to account for the two week holiday) to lodge their assessment, meaning they might not have gotten their assessment until early-mid February.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> I know a lot who were unable to crack 8s in Ielts got 90 in PTE in their very first attempt. Most of them are males though (native speakers don't count of course).



Yes but how far of an improvement was it? If they had a lot of 7.5 in ielts I could understand but 7 to 90 in pte I really doubt it


----------



## bridge93

I myself only received 7 in the writing section of the ielts examination and then got 90 in all sections of the PTE exam. If only I was 25 years old I would have received an additional 5 points and would have 70 points for the 189 visa  . I have applied for the 190 NSW visa and am hoping to receive an invitation soon. I think many find the PTE exam way easier, especially if they are relatively good in English.

Age: 25
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5
PTE: 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
SS: 65 + 5 = 70 points


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> I myself only received 7 in the writing section of the ielts examination and then got 90 in all sections of the PTE exam. If only I was 25 years old I would have received an additional 5 points and would have 70 points for the 189 visa  . I have applied for the 190 NSW visa and am hoping to receive an invitation soon. I think many find the PTE exam way easier, especially if they are relatively good in English.
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Edu: 15
> 
> Aus study: 5
> 
> PTE: 90 90 90 90 (Superior) = 20
> 
> SS: 65 + 5 = 70 points




Writing I can understand, because the writing section in ielts is graded based on structure.


----------



## roshan123

aurora.a said:


> That 3290 includes invites they sent for 489, 188, 132. It's not just 190. You can see for 190 Nsw total was 1991 at the end of February. If they sent around 647 in March as well, then they probably have about 1500-1400 left
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I thought the total 4000 is for all visa categories sponsored by NSW not just 190. but I just went through last year details yes you are right.


----------



## satvar

Anyone lodged 190 visa today? I'm preparing documents to upload. If anyone applied today, please let me know what all are the documents required


----------



## Auzman

Feel like summer Graduates impact a lot on March rounds because ICT and software have also a big influx!! If you look at 17 Feb and 9 March results then you will understand the differences.. .


----------



## Crazy student

satvar said:


> Anyone lodged 190 visa today? I'm preparing documents to upload. If anyone applied today, please let me know what all are the documents required


Have you got your approval from nsw??


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Yes but how far of an improvement was it? If they had a lot of 7.5 in ielts I could understand but 7 to 90 in pte I really doubt it


6.5 in Ielts Writing and 85 in PTE Writing. The ones I know who got 7.0 in W and 7.5 or above in Speaking all got straight 90 in PTE.

Their Ielts Reading and Listening scores are always above 7.5 though.


----------



## Mak1986

I received invite yesturday but i will invite after sometime em preparing docs at the moment . My question is we have 60 days to apply rite ???? And is it necessary for my to give ielts or pte i am not claiming any points for partner .


----------



## Mak1986

satvar said:


> Anyone lodged 190 visa today? I'm preparing documents to upload. If anyone applied today, please let me know what all are the documents required





satvar said:


> Anyone lodged 190 visa today? I'm preparing documents to upload. If anyone applied today, please let me know what all are the documents required


I received 190 invite yesturday but i will invite after sometime em preparing docs at the moment . My question is we have 60 days to apply rite ???? And is it necessary for my wofe to give ielts or pte i am not claiming any points for partner


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

I applied for approval and paid 330 on 20th march. But i didnt hear anything from them yet. And idea?????


----------



## tchinyi

bad news for accountants, the cut off points has increased from 60 to 65.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/9-march-2016-round-results


----------



## satvar

Crazy student said:


> Have you got your approval from nsw??


Yea, Received NSW approval and Email from Skill Select yesterday (30 Mar)


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

satvar said:


> Yea, Received NSW approval and Email from Skill Select yesterday (30 Mar)


 When you applied for it ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

How many accountants did they invite in March 9th round?


----------



## ksal10

Cut off points instead of 60/65.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> How many accountants did they invite in March 9th round?




115, all 70 points


----------



## satvar

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> When you applied for it ?[/QUOTE
> 
> 189 EoI 19th Jan (65points)
> 190 EoI 3rd week of Feb ( NSW 65+5)
> NSW invitation received 18th Mar
> NSW applied 19th Mar
> NSW approval 30th Mar
> Email from SkillSelect 30th Mar
> ....Documents collection in progress....


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ksal10 said:


> Cut off points instead of 60/65.


It says 70 on immi Web.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanAli

Hi guys, can i request you guys if you have received invitation for either 189 or 190? please withdraw your rest of the EOIs from the system because there are so many others waiting for invitation. Thanks


----------



## Donnyy

aurora.a said:


> 115, all 70 points


all 115 invitations for 70 pointers? How come the number of 70 pointers is increasing?


----------



## Auzman

DanAli said:


> Hi guys, can i request you guys if you have received invitation for either 189 or 190? please withdraw your rest of the EOIs from the system because there are so many others waiting for invitation. Thanks


Yeah agree.. Appreciate that mate ..


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Donnyy said:


> all 115 invitations for 70 pointers? How come the number of 70 pointers is increasing?


Could be fake numbers to shut 65 pointers

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

*As*



DanAli said:


> Hi guys, can i request you guys if you have received invitation for either 189 or 190? please withdraw your rest of the EOIs from the system because there are so many others waiting for invitation. Thanks


My EOI was suspended as soon as I applied for visa.


----------



## BAT7722

*Midification in EOI - is it a problem?*

Guys, I got my skills assessment from CPA Australia today and submitted my EOI just a while back. However, I did a mistake - while selecting highest education level, I did not select BACHELORS which in turn set up my education points as 10. But CPA assessed my qualification as equivalent to at least a bachelors degree. Hence, I immediately modified my EOI to reflect that. (I know it's a very stupid blunder from my side)

Anyways, on re-submitting the EOI, I got a warning, that modification may affect points score or visa eligibility something of that sorts. Now I am worried. Can anyone please help explain if they have ever come across such issue and it became trouble?

*Fingers crossed*


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Guys, I got my skills assessment from CPA Australia today and submitted my EOI just a while back. However, I did a mistake - while selecting highest education level, I did not select BACHELORS which in turn set up my education points as 10. But CPA assessed my qualification as equivalent to at least a bachelors degree. Hence, I immediately modified my EOI to reflect that. (I know it's a very stupid blunder from my side)
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, on re-submitting the EOI, I got a warning, that modification may affect points score or visa eligibility something of that sorts. Now I am worried. Can anyone please help explain if they have ever come across such issue and it became trouble?
> 
> 
> 
> *Fingers crossed*




You're fine, it's only really a concern if you modify later on as it can change date of effect for your eoi. By "just awhile back" you do mean that you submitted the eoi after receiving the CPA assessment, correct?


----------



## rakeshgulgulia

Hi,

Got Invitation to Apply today.


EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016 : 
Total Points : 65+5( SS) 
NSW Invitation received: 19/03/2016
Nomination Accepted: 21/03/2016
DIBP Invitation to Apply: 31/03/16


----------



## BAT7722

Hi

See I got my skills assessment result in morning today (around 5 hours back). Submitted my EOI only half an hour back, that's when i realized i did a stupid mistake and did not select bachelors as my education qualification when infact the assessment gave that result. Hence the EOI showed me 10 points for education. And then I immediately changed it to reflect Bachelors and get 15 points. That's when I got this warning.


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Hi
> 
> See I got my skills assessment result in morning today (around 5 hours back). Submitted my EOI only half an hour back, that's when i realized i did a stupid mistake and did not select bachelors as my education qualification when infact the assessment gave that result. Hence the EOI showed me 10 points for education. And then I immediately changed it to reflect Bachelors and get 15 points. That's when I got this warning.




You're fine then, don't sweat it. What's your points breakdown?


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## tchinyi

rakeshgulgulia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got Invitation to Apply today.
> 
> 
> EOI Submitted: 02/02/2016 :
> Total Points : 65+5( SS)
> NSW Invitation received: 19/03/2016
> Nomination Accepted: 21/03/2016
> DIBP Invitation to Apply: 31/03/16


what is your ANZCODE ?


----------



## BAT7722

Thanks!! 

My points go as follows:

Age: 30
IELTS: 20
Education: 15

Total of 65

Haven't opted for state nomination though, don't want to get stuck with a single state for 2 years. I hope I have made the right decision.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

It is very confusing situation for me as i applied for NSW and paid $330 on 19th march and i haven't heard anything from NSW.???????
and people applied after me are getting invitations ? WHY ?


----------



## cink

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> It is very confusing situation for me as i applied for NSW and paid $330 on 19th march and i haven't heard anything from NSW.???????
> and people applied after me are getting invitations ? WHY ?


last round those who are onshore got invite late i read in this forum


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Im onsure


----------



## aurora.a

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Im onsure


Did you apply under External Auditor or Accountant?


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

I applied as an external auditor on 19th march. Paid 330 and submit all required documents.


----------



## aurora.a

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> I applied as an external auditor on 19th march. Paid 330 and submit all required documents.


Maybe they are doing accountants first and then external auditor?


----------



## ivetka233

is so many 70 points owner because i heard do english PTE is very easy to get higher points,,so people getting 70 points eassily


----------



## FrozenAh

Hi

Could anyone please explain the following:

1) in Education History Section of EOI

"Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?"
question has been asked.

If a person has originally completed Masters but assessment authority assessed it as Bachelors so what should one select as Qualification, Bachelors or Masters?

This is actually really confusing and making me really frustrated, the thing is whole setup is made to look like you need to put your actual qualification details regardless of how your assessment authority assessed it but it cant be that way because there is no other option available to calculate education points etc.


2) in employment history should one put the actual start date of relevant employment or from the date assessment authority deemed skilled?

again the question is made to look like you have to put your actual start date and again if thats how it is then how will points be calculated for the actual deemed skilled employment period. I dont know why they have made it look so confusing.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> It is very confusing situation for me as i applied for NSW and paid $330 on 19th march and i haven't heard anything from NSW.???????
> and people applied after me are getting invitations ? WHY ?


Don't worry I was the last person on this forum too to get approval. Everybody was approved before me. Even those who applied a week after me.


----------



## aurora.a

I'm guessing NSW probably won't send any invites today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engr.asadbutt

aurora.a said:


> I'm guessing NSW probably won't send any invites today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And why is that ?


----------



## satvar

Can I seek your support? My immi account is showing log in error. I did reset password, however not received any email from SkillSelect. It's almost a day now... Is there any technical problem with immi site?


----------



## aurora.a

engr.asadbutt said:


> And why is that ?




Because Monday was a public holiday and they were on strike, meaning they probably still have a lot of approvals backed up to clear


----------



## satvar

Below are the list of documents I have now (except PCC and Medical). Can anyone confirm, do I need any further document. Appreciate your help
------
Biographical pages of the current passport
Recent, scanned passport-sized photograph (45 mm x 35 mm)*
Evidence of the name change
*birth registration/Passport
Character requirements - PCC
Age / Passport
English Language Eligibility
Skilled Employement - Recent Promotion
Offer Letter
Exp Certificate
Stat. Declration
Payslip
Form 16
Bank Stmt
Assessment Letter - ICAA
Qualification - Transcripts/Degree
SSLC
HSLC
B.Com
MFC
ICMAI
CIMA
Assessment Letter - ICAA
Form 80
Form 1193
Form 1221
-----


----------



## aurora.a

Are there anymore 65 point external auditors left here who didn't get nsw invite? I know there are a few 70 points people for whatever reason. Crazy student, did your friend who applied before you in November get invite as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone please help me?
How can I send my PTE score to NSW department?


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Regarding VISA lodging*

Hi 

Today i got approval from NSW for lodging VISA Application. Can anyone please help me that what should i do further?

How can i see the list of documents to be ready with while applying for VISA?

Can i click on "Apply VISA" button and see the details of the form or it is only one time click link?

Please guide me so that i can go ahead with the VISA application.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i got approval from NSW for lodging VISA Application. Can anyone please help me that what should i do further?
> 
> How can i see the list of documents to be ready with while applying for VISA?
> 
> Can i click on "Apply VISA" button and see the details of the form or it is only one time click link?
> 
> Please guide me so that i can go ahead with the VISA application.


When you click on "apply visa", it will take you to a immigration account registration. After registering you need to fill in an online form. Once that's done your visa is lodged and you will be issued a bridging visa (if you're onshore). Once you have lodged your visa, you can click on "attach docs" in immigration account to submit your documents. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Make sure you've all your documents with you once you click on "apply visa" to fill in that online form. That form will already have that information that you had in your EOI.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> Today i got approval from NSW for lodging VISA Application. Can anyone please help me that what should i do further?
> 
> How can i see the list of documents to be ready with while applying for VISA?
> 
> Can i click on "Apply VISA" button and see the details of the form or it is only one time click link?
> 
> Please guide me so that i can go ahead with the VISA application.


When did you apply for it and your points please?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Mate

Thanks a lot for your quick response.

I was just wondering that can i just click on Apply VISA button and see the details required for lodging visa. So that i can prepare the documents accordingly and come back later with relevant details?

At what stage fee is required?

hope you understand my query


----------



## mohnishsharma

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> When did you apply for it and your points please?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I applied to NSW on 21st March with 70 points.


----------



## NitroG

Guys any idea on April Invitation dates


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response.
> 
> I was just wondering that can i just click on Apply VISA button and see the details required for lodging visa. So that i can prepare the documents accordingly and come back later with relevant details?
> 
> At what stage fee is required?
> 
> hope you understand my query


When you click on apply visa and fill in the form, you are asked for payment. Once you have paid, your visa is lodged. So yeah make sure you've your card with you.


----------



## SOURABH.C

Attentionseeker said:


> mohnishsharma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick response.
> 
> I was just wondering that can i just click on Apply VISA button and see the details required for lodging visa. So that i can prepare the documents accordingly and come back later with relevant details?
> 
> At what stage fee is required?
> 
> hope you understand my query
> 
> 
> 
> When you click on apply visa and fill in the form, you are asked for payment. Once you have paid, your visa is lodged. So yeah make sure you've your card with you.
Click to expand...

That means one fee is paid..we can even upload the required docs later on as well??


----------



## SOURABH.C

I accepted my nsw invite on 20th march and paid 300 aud but it hasn't been approved yet..I uploaded a simple CV just mentioning my education and experience .could that be the reason for delay?? I am not claiming any points for experience though.


----------



## aurora.a

SOURABH.C said:


> I accepted my nsw invite on 20th march and paid 300 aud but it hasn't been approved yet..I uploaded a simple CV just mentioning my education and experience .could that be the reason for delay?? I am not claiming any points for experience though.




Did you apply as external auditor or accountant?


----------



## SOURABH.C

aurora.a said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accepted my nsw invite on 20th march and paid 300 aud but it hasn't been approved yet..I uploaded a simple CV just mentioning my education and experience .could that be the reason for delay?? I am not claiming any points for experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply as external auditor or accountant?
Click to expand...

External auditor


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> When you click on apply visa and fill in the form, you are asked for payment. Once you have paid, your visa is lodged. So yeah make sure you've your card with you.


I got your point. But i just wanted to know the following:

1. If i click on apply button and then check the required details and then close it down for collecting the documents then whether the click will be available later to login again or it is a one time click?

2. Do i need to scan all the docs in separate PDF files like education, experience etc or all the required docs should be in a single file?

3. What all documents are required for my wife and kid (what if birth certificates are not available)

I hope you understand my situation and will guide me best as you have just gone through the same stage.

Thanks a lot in advance.

(Can you share you personal ID or contact no. pls)


----------



## Attentionseeker

SOURABH.C said:


> That means one fee is paid..we can even upload the required docs later on as well??


Yes. You can upload the documents anytime you want on the immigration account. I am still waiting for my PCCs. Will upload it once I get it. Rest of the docs are all uploaded.


----------



## aurora.a

SOURABH.C said:


> External auditor




Mrsalmanyousaf is also waiting, so maybe they are approving accountants first before they do external auditors


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> I got your point. But i just wanted to know the following:
> 
> 1. If i click on apply button and then check the required details and then close it down for collecting the documents then whether the click will be available later to login again or it is a one time click?
> 
> It could be a one time click. Not really sure about it as I did it in one go. It redirects you to registration of immi account and then to this form and the payment. Once all is done, your visa is lodged. After this, you can upload your docs on the immigration account. You can do it the next day, that's what I did.
> 
> 2. Do i need to scan all the docs in separate PDF files like education, experience etc or all the required docs should be in a single file?
> 
> Separate files.
> 
> 3. What all documents are required for my wife and kid (what if birth certificates are not available)
> 
> There will be a checklist on your immigration account. Also, when uploading docs you will be able to see the documents required. You can upload family tree, ID card or passport instead of birth certificates. Please read the checklist properly, this is mentioned there.
> 
> I hope you understand my situation and will guide me best as you have just gone through the same stage.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.
> 
> (Can you share you personal ID or contact no. pls)


Hope it answers your questions.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> Hope it answers your questions.


Thanks a lot.

How much fee is required at the time of lodging visa?

For single applicant as well as dependents?

Can i pay be debit or credit card?


----------



## SOURABH.C

As I am in India so I have to get the translations done for my birth certificates of myself and dependants..?? Moreover do I need the polio certificate for my 3 yo daughter? My wife suffered from TB after our baby's birth and got it treated through government agency..will it create a problem in her Medical?? And if it does,is there any remedy for that?


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> How much fee is required at the time of lodging visa?
> 
> For single applicant as well as dependents?
> 
> Can i pay be debit or credit card?


I am a single applicant so I paid $3600 plus credit card surcharge. You can use your card.


----------



## aurora.a

SOURABH.C said:


> As I am in India so I have to get the translations done for my birth certificates of myself and dependants..?? Moreover do I need the polio certificate for my 3 yo daughter? My wife suffered from TB after our baby's birth and got it treated through government agency..will it create a problem in her Medical?? And if it does,is there any remedy for that?




Yes you need to get the documents translated and you also have to use approved translator I believe. Police certificates are only for countries lived in over the age of 16. I don't know about your medical history, you probably need to consult an agent or lawyer if someone here doesn't know.


----------



## kuriatko

aurora.a said:


> Mrsalmanyousaf is also waiting, so maybe they are approving accountants first before they do external auditors


Hi Everybody!

I just wanted to inform you that I am waiting for NSW nomination approval as well. 

I have been invited by NSW as General Accountant (ANZSCO 221111) on 18 March 2016 and I lodged documents for nomination on 21 March (and paid 330 AUD on the same date).

So, do not worry: we are many people who are still waiting for nomination approval.

My points breakdown is:
AGE = 25 points (I am 33 years old)
ENGLISH = 10 points (8/9/7/7 - IELTS Academic)
QUALIFICATION = 15 points (Master's degree)
WORK EXPERIENCE = 15 points (8 years outside of Australia, assessed by CPA)

My total points are 65 + 5 for the NOMINATION by NSW

My data are also on: myimmitracker . com

Fill in a row in the above tracker, so people can be informed about your progress.
Have a nice day !


----------



## BAT7722

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes. You can upload the documents anytime you want on the immigration account. I am still waiting for my PCCs. Will upload it once I get it. Rest of the docs are all uploaded.


Hey Attentionseeker

May I please ask you which city in Pakistan are you having your PCC done from? Do we need to take any documents with us to the police station to get these done? And since I have lived in 3 different cities during the previous 10 years (after the age of 16 years), will I need to get PCC from all those 3 cities' stations?

Also, I have only lodged my EOI yesterday, but I did not see a state nomination option to opt for. Where do we get that? Can we lodge a new EOI if we want to opt for state nomination?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

aurora.a said:


> Yes you need to get the documents translated and you also have to use approved translator I believe. Police certificates are only for countries lived in over the age of 16. I don't know about your medical history, you probably need to consult an agent or lawyer if someone here doesn't know.


you got me confused there about getting documents translated from an approved translator.. where do we find an approved translator??? i am from pakistan


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> I am a single applicant so I paid $3600 plus credit card surcharge. You can use your card.


Ok Thanks for sharing.

few more points in my mind:

1. When do i need to provide PCC and health check ups?

2. Do i need to produce a financial position certificate? if yes, how much funds i need to show?


Please help on this.


----------



## puppylove

Hi, 
I got my NSW nomination approval today. 

My timeline so far:

28Jan2016 CPA skills assessment - (accountant general 221111)
28Jan2016 EOI submitted (55points - proficient English)
15Mar2016 EOI updated (65points - Superior English)
18Mar2016 NSW SS invitation received
19Mar2016 NSW SS application lodged
01Apr2016 NSW nomination approval/invite for subclass 190


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Ok Thanks for sharing.
> 
> few more points in my mind:
> 
> 1. When do i need to provide PCC and health check ups?
> 
> 2. Do i need to produce a financial position certificate? if yes, how much funds i need to show?
> 
> 
> Please help on this.


You should ideally get PCC before CO contacts you. And no need to show financial position.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> You should ideally get PCC before CO contacts you. And no need to show financial position.


What about health check ups?

And how can i get PCC ....should i approach local police directly for this?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> you got me confused there about getting documents translated from an approved translator.. where do we find an approved translator??? i am from pakistan


Not sure how it's supposed to be done in Pakistan. But I had to get my ID card translated here in Australia by a NAATI certified translator. Had to drive to auburn to get it done as there is only one guy in Sydney who does Urdu to English translations.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> What about health check ups?
> 
> And how can i get PCC ....should i approach local police directly for this?


Do the health checks as well. These things have to be completed before CO contacts you otherwise your process will be delayed. I am not sure how it works in India but you can look it up on this forum. There are plenty of threads about Indian PCC.


----------



## satvar

Attentionseeker said:


> Do the health checks as well. These things have to be completed before CO contacts you otherwise your process will be delayed. I am not sure how it works in India but you can look it up on this forum. There are plenty of threads about Indian PCC.


That means after lodge 190 visa and before CO contacts we can do health check up? How did you get HAP ID after lodge visa


----------



## Attentionseeker

satvar said:


> That means after lodge 190 visa and before CO contacts we can do health check up? How did you get HAP ID after lodge visa


On your immigration account, click on the health tests under "Attach docs" and there you will find all information.


----------



## satvar

Attentionseeker said:


> On your immigration account, click on the health tests under "Attach docs" and there you will find all information.


Thanks mate... I gonne lodge today... Hope for the best


----------



## SOURABH.C

mohnishsharma said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should ideally get PCC before CO contacts you. And no need to show financial position.
> 
> 
> 
> What about health check ups?
> 
> And how can i get PCC ....should i approach local police directly for this?
Click to expand...

Which City r u from ??PCC is obtained through regional passport office by fixing an appointment online


----------



## mohnishsharma

SOURABH.C said:


> Which City r u from ??PCC is obtained through regional passport office by fixing an appointment online


Hi Sourabh
I am from Ludhiana, Punjab.

My passport is more than 5 years old....in that case can i get PCC from passport office?

If yes, then what is the procedure to get the same.

Please guide.


----------



## SOURABH.C

mohnishsharma said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which City r u from ??PCC is obtained through regional passport office by fixing an appointment online
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sourabh
> I am from Ludhiana, Punjab.
> 
> My passport is more than 5 years old....in that case can i get PCC from passport office?
> 
> If yes, then what is the procedure to get the same.
> 
> Please guide.
Click to expand...

Go to passport seva website and book an appointment for your PCC through your regional passport office.. You can get an appointment for the next 1-2 working days.


----------



## Crazy student

aurora.a said:


> Are there anymore 65 point external auditors left here who didn't get nsw invite? I know there are a few 70 points people for whatever reason. Crazy student, did your friend who applied before you in November get invite as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya my friend got too. I think nsw will invite external auditor at least one more time because 189 is filled long time ago so they have to give consideration to external auditor. Good luck may be you will get soon.


----------



## Mak1986

No this is not the reason as i also submitted a simple cv even without any work experience but i got nsw approval on 30 march applied 20 march 2016 so dont worry u will get it soon


----------



## riyansydney

Is there any people from October and november doe 65 pts receive invitation for 189. Now feeling that we remain one of the unlucky 65 pts in this year. Most of them get invited either 189 or 190. Even people after this doe also get nomination from nsw. Feeling pissed off. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Can I create two separate EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190? Or it will cause issues later? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirmal3913

riyansydney said:


> Is there any people from October and november doe 65 pts receive invitation for 189. Now feeling that we remain one of the unlucky 65 pts in this year. Most of them get invited either 189 or 190. Even people after this doe also get nomination from nsw. Feeling pissed off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You are so correct! I applied on 27th oct with 65 pts and still waiting. I hope they send invites in April round


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think people who applied in October will definitely get an invite for 189. There has to be a reason why NSW didn't invite you guys.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> I think people who applied in October will definitely get an invite for 189. There has to be a reason why NSW didn't invite you guys.


I previously applied for 489 because of my 485 visa expired in February. My 489 approved this Thursday 31st within two hours of uploading my pcc which i never expected. So pissed off now because i have only 3 months to move from sydney to regional if not invited for 189 within this time. Currently i am working full-time as an accountant in sydney and have chance to get promotion soon. This is so stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you get invite before this 3 months period, can you stay in Sydney?


----------



## Viaan

puppylove said:


> Hi,
> I got my NSW nomination approval today.
> 
> My timeline so far:
> 
> 28Jan2016 CPA skills assessment - (accountant general 221111)
> 28Jan2016 EOI submitted (55points - proficient English)
> 15Mar2016 EOI updated (65points - Superior English)
> 18Mar2016 NSW SS invitation received
> 19Mar2016 NSW SS application lodged
> 01Apr2016 NSW nomination approval/invite for subclass 190


How much time did it take to get your assessment fromCPA ?


----------



## Sumit1984

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Can I create two separate EOIs, one for 189 and one for 190? Or it will cause issues later?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can create different EOI's for different subclass, there will not be any problem.


----------



## aurora.a

Crazy student said:


> Ya my friend got too. I think nsw will invite external auditor at least one more time because 189 is filled long time ago so they have to give consideration to external auditor. Good luck may be you will get soon.




I think they will invite more as well, but the longer they wait the less likely I'll get invited because there will be more and more 65 points external auditors in front of me


----------



## puppylove

Viaan said:


> How much time did it take to get your assessment fromCPA ?


Around 2 weeks.


----------



## Viaan

puppylove said:


> Around 2 weeks.


Thank you

I submitted my documents on 23rd March, hopefully will get it next week


----------



## puppylove

Viaan said:


> Thank you
> 
> I submitted my documents on 23rd March, hopefully will get it next week


Good luck!

Sent from my SHV-E300K using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

puppylove said:


> Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E300K using Tapatalk


Just one more doubt

When submitting EOI do we have to give marriage certificate or is it when you lodge the visa?


----------



## aurora.a

Viaan said:


> Just one more doubt
> 
> 
> 
> When submitting EOI do we have to give marriage certificate or is it when you lodge the visa?




You only need ielts and skills assessment for eoi


----------



## Viaan

aurora.a said:


> You only need ielts and skills assessment for eoi


Oh cool

Thankx mate

Good Luck for your next step


----------



## Auzman

aurora.a said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya my friend got too. I think nsw will invite external auditor at least one more time because 189 is filled long time ago so they have to give consideration to external auditor. Good luck may be you will get soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will invite more as well, but the longer they wait the less likely I'll get invited because there will be more and more 65 points external auditors in front of me
Click to expand...

You will get it soon mate, as you have superior English...


----------



## Ausstar

Fortune will knock your doors soon be ready "60 POINTERS"
Don't worry


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Fortune will knock your doors soon be ready "60 POINTERS"
> Don't worry


Hope your prediction will be right mate.. Day by day feeling like the dream is fading away.. Frustration growing up and up :-(


----------



## ivetka233

just try to do english i d believe that 60 points owners will get invited,,

i think that next fin y will be less people limit invited


----------



## genpmel

Auzman said:


> Hope your prediction will be right mate.. Day by day feeling like the dream is fading away.. Frustration growing up and up :-(


Same here :-( Fy 15 - 16 has to be the worst for accountants with 60 points.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Viaan said:


> Thank you
> 
> I submitted my documents on 23rd March, hopefully will get it next week


Uploaded docs for gen accountants 190 invite?

Same here. Let me know when you get that golden email

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> Is there any people from October and november doe 65 pts receive invitation for 189. Now feeling that we remain one of the unlucky 65 pts in this year. Most of them get invited either 189 or 190. Even people after this doe also get nomination from nsw. Feeling pissed off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Same here. Hanging in 189 with 65 points since October.

Got 190 invite on 19th submitted docs on 23rd eve.

No response from immi or nsw

Visa is going to expire this month.

In a fishup situation

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxzone

Guys any prediction for 60 points in accounting ? I don't know whats going to happen, any chance on next financial year ? My TR will be expired on September 15. All the regionals are closed now, don't know what to do.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Urgent help required pls any one who is ACCA here and got assesment for Acca membership what dis u guys mention in EOI as institute name??? Tuition provider name or Acca name itself pls help


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Urgent help required pls any one who is ACCA here and got assesment for Acca membership what dis u guys mention in EOI as institute name??? Tuition provider name or Acca name itself pls help


Just mention the college where you got tuition for ACCA I.e. PAC/SKANS etc. and qualification as ACCA UK.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Are u sure about this? Some guys i talked to said Acca should be written there as tuition provider isnt relevent here. While myself i mentioned tuition provide as my institute name and Acca as qualification. They got me all confused now


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Are u sure about this? Some guys i talked to said Acca should be written there as tuition provider isnt relevent here. While myself i mentioned tuition provide as my institute name and Acca as qualification. They got me all confused now


How exactly is it not relevant? ACCA did not conduct any class as far as I know. So you should be writing the name of your college where you attended the classes.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Yes thats right but when i put tuition provider name as institute DIBP wont ask me to provide certificate / letter from this college would they?? Coz all my certificates are from Aca not from the tuition provider


----------



## cink

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Urgent help required pls any one who is ACCA here and got assesment for Acca membership what dis u guys mention in EOI as institute name??? Tuition provider name or Acca name itself pls help


u have to mention ACCA not ur tuition provider


----------



## Tinkerbell1

cink said:


> Tinkerbell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Urgent help required pls any one who is ACCA here and got assesment for Acca membership what dis u guys mention in EOI as institute name??? Tuition provider name or Acca name itself pls help
> 
> 
> 
> u have to mention ACCA not ur tuition provider
Click to expand...


Its so much confusion what i think im going to do is write "Association of chartered certified accountants - London school of business and finance(Tuition peovider)" in my institute field. Whqt u guys reckon


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Is that a right information that if someone is on 489 regional visa cannot apply for 190?
Looks like wrong information ?


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Same here. Hanging in 189 with 65 points since October.
> 
> Got 190 invite on 19th submitted docs on 23rd eve.
> 
> No response from immi or nsw
> 
> Visa is going to expire this month.
> 
> In a fishup situation
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Atleast you have something to stay here. I got nothing yet. And this DIBP played this **** this whole year. Can't explain how stressful is this. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## peik85

As the occupation ceiling still have around 800 spaces, would DIBP increase the number of invites for the next 3 months consider that they have hold back for quite a long time. I think the cut off for Accountants should only 65 points.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> Atleast you have something to stay here. I got nothing yet. And this DIBP played this **** this whole year. Can't explain how stressful is this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Do you live in Nsw? When will your visa expire?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Maxzone said:


> Guys any prediction for 60 points in accounting ? I don't know whats going to happen, any chance on next financial year ? My TR will be expired on September 15. All the regionals are closed now, don't know what to do.


Can you work on your English to get 8 bands? Chances for 60s are very very low as the competition is too tough

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Do you live in Nsw? When will your visa expire?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I lived in NSW. My visa expired this February. Currently i granted 489 visa and hv 3 months to move regional area (which i never want to do). I am in so much sticky situation and frustrated of this long waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Yes thats right but when i put tuition provider name as institute DIBP wont ask me to provide certificate / letter from this college would they?? Coz all my certificates are from Aca not from the tuition provider


No they won't. It's a professional qualification not a Uni degree. And I am pretty sure the immigration understands this difference.


----------



## W0mbat

Hi all, 

I submitted my eoi on 3/3/16 with 65 points. It looks like I won't get an invitation this FY. Do I have any chance of getting one before my student visa expires on 30th Aug 2016? Well assuming we're still in SOL.


----------



## blackrider89

W0mbat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my eoi on 3/3/16 with 65 points. It looks like I won't get an invitation this FY. Do I have any chance of getting one before my student visa expires on 30th Aug 2016? Well assuming we're still in SOL.


190, maybe. 189 I'm afraid not.


----------



## W0mbat

blackrider89 said:


> 190, maybe. 189 I'm afraid not.


Around when do you predict I might get an invitation for 189. I don't mind waiting offshore for that matter. Was thinking about going for 190, but I don't want to be stuck in NSW for 2 years. Plus I'm terrified of spiders.


----------



## ivetka233

haha, this was good, the never will. Government predicted number of invites, not basd on amount of application but based on vocancies forcast and current demand of positions to be filled needed. 

Sorry, i think in next FY it will be decreasing, as you see seek and other websites there is no demand for accountants so much anymore...more are advertised senior and higher level jobs where you need at leasst y exp. 

I was just honest, try to get more points or otherwise your dream will sink





peik85 said:


> As the occupation ceiling still have around 800 spaces, would DIBP increase the number of invites for the next 3 months consider that they have hold back for quite a long time. I think the cut off for Accountants should only 65 points.


----------



## blackrider89

W0mbat said:


> Around when do you predict I might get an invitation for 189. I don't mind waiting offshore for that matter. Was thinking about going for 190, but I don't want to be stuck in NSW for 2 years. Plus I'm terrified of spiders.


Sorry what? You are afraid of what?

Maybe at the end of 2016. Maybe never. One cannot say anything definite atm. I would say you opt to 190 asap.

And in fact if you won't live in NSW, they won't be able to do much about it. Nor will they care I think.


----------



## Attentionseeker

The only feasible option for 65 pointers is NSW sponsorship. Provided NSW plans on sending out more invites this year.


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> haha, this was good, the never will. Government predicted number of invites, not basd on amount of application but based on vocancies forcast and current demand of positions to be filled needed.
> 
> Sorry, i think in next FY it will be decreasing, as you see seek and other websites there is no demand for accountants so much anymore...more are advertised senior and higher level jobs where you need at leasst y exp.
> 
> I was just honest, try to get more points or otherwise your dream will sink


I saw your comments before. But to me, they already determined the number of invitation and job market forcast beginning of the year when they set up the ceiling. To me it is very difficult to determine the number of invitation every twice a month based on seek or career one website. This people are lazy enough to upload the invitation result on time and made mistake on number. If its the case then when last time they have cleared the backlog of 65 pts for 3 months or so, there was not any sudden influx for accountant in the market. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> I saw your comments before. But to me, they already determined the number of invitation and job market forcast beginning of the year when they set up the ceiling. To me it is very difficult to determine the number of invitation every twice a month based on seek or career one website. This people are lazy enough to upload the invitation result on time and made mistake on number. If its the case then when last time they have cleared the backlog of 65 pts for 3 months or so, there was not any sudden influx for accountant in the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


The only reason i see here, they are desperate to keep the ceiling for highest pointers until year finished. this highest pointer can be 80 or 60 they don't give any **** to that. Because at the end of the day each invitation is revenue and they will not put money into drain. 


riyansydney said:


> I saw your comments before. But to me, they already determined the number of invitation and job market forcast beginning of the year when they set up the ceiling. To me it is very difficult to determine the number of invitation every twice a month based on seek or career one website. This people are lazy enough to upload the invitation result on time and made mistake on number. If its the case then when last time they have cleared the backlog of 65 pts for 3 months or so, there was not any sudden influx for accountant in the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

I have a brother who is a permanent resident of Australia. Can anyone here tell me the status of applying for 489 visa here. He lives in Victoria. How silly I am as I should have clicked 190 189 and 489 all in October when I submitted my first EOI.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

riyansydney said:


> I lived in NSW. My visa expired this February. Currently i granted 489 visa and hv 3 months to move regional area (which i never want to do). I am in so much sticky situation and frustrated of this long waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi Riyan, when did you apply for 489? I read somewhere NSW regional was closed for accountants. I'm confused now.

I applied for 489 VIC family sponsored with 70 points in Dec 2015 and still awaiting the same. I was under the impression that if spots remain after all the invites for 189 are exhausted ,they will then be given to 489 which of course will not happen given how many of us are hanging on for dear life for 189.


----------



## riyansydney

Mine is different then yours. Your is family mine individual. I applied in October before then closed accountant 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

riyansydney said:


> Mine is different then yours. Your is family mine individual. I applied in October before then closed accountant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Ok that makes sense, I checked in Dec for NSW regional and they had closed accountants by then. Thanks for your info. Rgds Gen


----------



## al_

I have applied for 189 and 190 with 70 and 75 points respectively on 21st April. 
I am 5 months pregnant.. 
Does anyone have any idea if there will be any delays in my application though i had my chest xray last year when applying for Temporary Residency?

Can anyone help?


----------



## cink

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Its so much confusion what i think im going to do is write "Association of chartered certified accountants - London school of business and finance(Tuition peovider)" in my institute field. Whqt u guys reckon


i dont think fields provided there allows that much characters. I was not able to type Institute of chartered accountants of india fully so i used short form. they are asking only for institute or university not college


----------



## cink

W0mbat said:


> Around when do you predict I might get an invitation for 189. I don't mind waiting offshore for that matter. Was thinking about going for 190, but I don't want to be stuck in NSW for 2 years. Plus I'm terrified of spiders.


Y there r no spiders in mauritius ?


----------



## Ajaswal78

*Work Experience*

Hi .. My wife has prepared work experience to be assessed under accountant general category and needs to be signed by management on company's letterhead. Can anybody confirm if her immediate supervisor signature (Senior Manager) will suffice or it needs to be signed by somebody in higher authority in HR?


----------



## ivetka233

you must live 2y in designated area to claim your family who got PR points





thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I have a brother who is a permanent resident of Australia. Can anyone here tell me the status of applying for 489 visa here. He lives in Victoria. How silly I am as I should have clicked 190 189 and 489 all in October when I submitted my first EOI.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> you must live 2y in designated area to claim your family who got PR points


I am onshore since last 4 years.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

if you onshore,, do you live in designated area? only than y can cliam point of your cousin




thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I am onshore since last 4 years.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

yes, there is lot less jobs in the market for accountants now





riyansydney said:


> I saw your comments before. But to me, they already determined the number of invitation and job market forcast beginning of the year when they set up the ceiling. To me it is very difficult to determine the number of invitation every twice a month based on seek or career one website. This people are lazy enough to upload the invitation result on time and made mistake on number. If its the case then when last time they have cleared the backlog of 65 pts for 3 months or so, there was not any sudden influx for accountant in the market.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

Ajaswal78 said:


> Hi .. My wife has prepared work experience to be assessed under accountant general category and needs to be signed by management on company's letterhead. Can anybody confirm if her immediate supervisor signature (Senior Manager) will suffice or it needs to be signed by somebody in higher authority in HR?


Senior Manager reference letter in company letter head is enough for assessment. But DIBP may check with HR once u apply for visa.


----------



## bridge93

Someone please tell me they are going to send out more 190 NSW invitations under General accountants.

Age : 25
PTE: 20 (90 90 90 90) superior
Qualification : 15
Aus study : 5
SS: 65 + 5
Points : 70


----------



## W0mbat

Well I've got my mom to take care of them. But the huntsman spiders in NSW are the size of my hand.


----------



## ivetka233

i think they will sent SS ,, why not


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Someone please tell me they are going to send out more 190 NSW invitations under General accountants.
> 
> Age : 25
> PTE: 20 (90 90 90 90) superior
> Qualification : 15
> Aus study : 5
> SS: 65 + 5
> Points : 70




Just be patient. Immigration along with a few other government departments have been on rolling strike from last week through to mid April, so I am anticipating that invitations will be very slow until after this. You have superior English so you should get it first, as they've cleared most 65+5 accountants on this forum through to March 23 or si


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> if you onshore,, do you live in designated area? only than y can cliam point of your cousin


There is no designated area for Victoria. Website says "anywhere"

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

bridge93 said:


> Someone please tell me they are going to send out more 190 NSW invitations under General accountants.
> 
> Age : 25
> PTE: 20 (90 90 90 90) superior
> Qualification : 15
> Aus study : 5
> SS: 65 + 5
> Points : 70


90s each....  

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman

bridge93 said:


> Someone please tell me they are going to send out more 190 NSW invitations under General accountants.
> 
> Age : 25
> PTE: 20 (90 90 90 90) superior
> Qualification : 15
> Aus study : 5
> SS: 65 + 5
> Points : 70


 you will get it mate as you have superior English.. Just keep patience...


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Reg Document Notarization*

Hi Mates

I am in process of collecting the documents for Lodging VISA. 

Just wondering that can i submit the same notarized documents to DIPB which i submitted to CPA at the time of skill assessment. My only concern is these were notarized 6 month before. 

Would it create any problem or its okay to go with the same scan copies as these are ready with me.

Please advise.


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I am in process of collecting the documents for Lodging VISA.
> 
> Just wondering that can i submit the same notarized documents to DIPB which i submitted to CPA at the time of skill assessment. My only concern is these were notarized 6 month before.
> 
> Would it create any problem or its okay to go with the same scan copies as these are ready with me.
> 
> Please advise.


As per my knowledge, Indian notarized documents should be less than 6 months old.
Please confirm with DIBP by emailing them.


----------



## Nirmal3913

Hello everyone!
Has the April invitation round dates been declared yet? 
I am a 65 pointer , with eoi dated 27/10/2015
Very much expecting 189 invitation in April rounds.
Thank you!


----------



## AkramAhmed

Hi Everyone, i applied on 17th feb and uploaded all required docs as well.Nothing is left from my side. Almost 2 months,still waiting.... no case officer yet.is it normal? :confused2: can someone help me with the information please ?? how long does it take to get case officer? or the processing time for 189?





Invitation (189, Gen.Acc) = 17th Feb
Visa applied = 17th Feb

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Australian qualification - 5
PTE - 10
Naati- 5
Professional Year - 5

TOTAL = 70 points


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Nirmal3913 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Has the April invitation round dates been declared yet?
> I am a 65 pointer , with eoi dated 27/10/2015
> Very much expecting 189 invitation in April rounds.
> Thank you!


My EOI date is 19/10 (general accountants)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

My analysis on current immi progress says that either of the following two will occur
1) in April and May a 65s gen accountant category will not be touched. 70+ pointers will be given priority and in June whatever seat are left will be given to 65 pointers.

2) April will be for 70+, May for 65s and June which is the last month of this financial year will be given to 60s.

And I am going to apply a student visa soon lol

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nirmal3913

Haha. Good one dude. But the questions is are there enough 70 holders to give invitation? 
In march round they gave invitations to 70s. And people who loged eoi 5-6 days before invitation round also got invited. Hence it proves that there might not be many more 70s left. 
If there are any they will be given invitation in april's first round. And hopefully we 65s will get in 2nd round.
I hope this happens!!!







thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> My analysis on current immi progress says that either of the following two will occur
> 1) in April and May a 65s gen accountant category will not be touched. 70+ pointers will be given priority and in June whatever seat are left will be given to 65 pointers.
> 
> 2) April will be for 70+, May for 65s and June which is the last month of this financial year will be given to 60s.
> 
> And I am going to apply a student visa soon lol
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> My analysis on current immi progress says that either of the following two will occur
> 1) in April and May a 65s gen accountant category will not be touched. 70+ pointers will be given priority and in June whatever seat are left will be given to 65 pointers.
> 
> 2) April will be for 70+, May for 65s and June which is the last month of this financial year will be given to 60s.
> 
> And I am going to apply a student visa soon lol
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


No points of holding all this number. It will be tough for them to digest the big chunk of application with in a month. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> My analysis on current immi progress says that either of the following two will occur
> 1) in April and May a 65s gen accountant category will not be touched. 70+ pointers will be given priority and in June whatever seat are left will be given to 65 pointers.
> 
> 2) April will be for 70+, May for 65s and June which is the last month of this financial year will be given to 60s.
> 
> And I am going to apply a student visa soon lol
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I thought you already got 190 invite. No?


----------



## Dr.suess

Honestly, I already give up for the EOI.
From 5Mar to 15Mar have 115 70 pointers.
And the next round is on 13Apr which is almost a month.
I cannot imagine how many 70 pointers between this period.
By the way, I am 65 pointer. Time to pick up and go back home!!!~~~


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow. 115 seventy pointers cleared in 10 days only. The numbers have definitely gone up.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> I thought you already got 190 invite. No?


I cant do anything with that invite received on 19th. Immi hasn't looker backed since. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Dr.suess said:


> Honestly, I already give up for the EOI.
> From 5Mar to 15Mar have 115 70 pointers.
> And the next round is on 13Apr which is almost a month.
> I cannot imagine how many 70 pointers between this period.
> By the way, I am 65 pointer. Time to pick up and go back home!!!~~~


My 485 visa is expiring this month on 27th. I have just got an offer letter

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> My 485 visa is expiring this month on 27th. I have just got an offer letter
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Have you sent an email to NSW to speed up your process?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> Have you sent an email to NSW to speed up your process?


I called them up and they said email us only if you live and work in Nsw. I am in Victoria though.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

You've to send them an email. The process is mentioned in the confirmation email you receive when you submit your nomination application. You've to send some supporting documents to expedite the process. It doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> You've to send them an email. The process is mentioned in the confirmation email you receive when you submit your nomination application. You've to send some supporting documents to expedite the process. It doesn't matter where you live.




They only expedite if you currently live and work in NSW and your visa is expiring


----------



## aurora.a

Skillselect for state sponsorship has been updated. Nsw has nominated 2667 since the end of March 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> They only expedite if you currently live and work in NSW and your visa is expiring


You're right. Just read the email again. It says "if you're currently employed in NSW".


----------



## riyansydney

23 march result out now. Don't know they are cooking the number of 70 pts or what. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> 23 march result out now. Don't know they are cooking the number of 70 pts or what.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




What the hell! Another 115 all 70 points??


----------



## riyansydney

What i think, they are accumulating the number for 70 pts even there is no 115 application. So by the end of the year if there is shortage they will use this. But for me 115 70 pts is impossible in 10 days. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

Can't believe there were 115 70 pointers between March 5 to March 15. This is scary! I will book my final PTE today ,hopefully give my exam in 2 to 3 weeks. 
Any tips to improve reading/writing will be appreciated


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> 23 march result out now. Don't know they are cooking the number of 70 pts or what.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am feeling jealous of 70 pointers... Has anyone started to hate them too??

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> What i think, they are accumulating the number for 70 pts even there is no 115 application. So by the end of the year if there is shortage they will use this. But for me 115 70 pts is impossible in 10 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I don't think so, if any 65 points people had been invited we would've seen on this forum as there are people waiting right after the last cut off for 65 pointers


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> What i think, they are accumulating the number for 70 pts even there is no 115 application. So by the end of the year if there is shortage they will use this. But for me 115 70 pts is impossible in 10 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


As per my earlier posts I mentioned this point that immi is putting fake numbers to give us 65 pointers slow toxic.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

My theory is that it is a combination of two things. 

First, those who are graduating in March are applying for PR now. So this should be a temporary increase. Second, lots of 65 and especially 60 pointers are trying to increase their points and thus succeeded in getting to 70 points.


----------



## roshan123

Does anyone know how long will it take to issue 190 visa by NSW these days? I got initial invitation on 18th of march the paid 330 and upload documents on 21st of march then I got the invitation from NSW on 4th of April. Planing to lodge my visa application tomorrow. so does anyone know how long will it take to get my visa granted? thx


----------



## genpmel

Attentionseeker said:


> My theory is that it is a combination of two things.
> 
> First, those who are graduating in March are applying for PR now. So this should be a temporary increase. Second, lots of 65 and especially 60 pointers are trying to increase their points and thus succeeded in getting to 70 points.


You are probably right with respect to the second part, two of my friends got 70 from 60 points just recently, after giving PTE. 
just noticed you have 90's in PTE. Pls share some tips and tricks


----------



## aurora.a

Do you guys think nsw will add work experience requirement for next year? I think it might be likely since if the quota is cut again, they will have way more accounting applicants than spots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Do you guys think nsw will add work experience requirement for next year? I think it might be likely since if the quota is cut again, they will have way more accounting applicants than spots
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Experience, occupation and English Proficiency may attract more points. Age on the other hand matters less.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Experience, occupation and English Proficiency may attract more points. Age on the other hand matters less.




I hope the new points system in July gives more points to superior English and distinction marks from Uni, like they mentioned in the report. I'm feeling really pissed off that during my accounting degree I saw so many students cheating and they have more points than me because they went and did naati!!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys quick question on step 15 of 190 visa form they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what period of time one has to spent outside of his usual country of residence to be considered to put here? i mean i spent 2 weeks in Dubai on holidays a few months back do i need to put that as well here??


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> I hope the new points system in July gives more points to superior English and distinction marks from Uni, like they mentioned in the report. I'm feeling really pissed off that during my accounting degree I saw so many students cheating and they have more points than me because they went and did naati!!


Honour Degrees, maybe.

Distinction marks attracting more points hmm... I hope not. Because the difficulty of getting a D or HD varies much across education providers in Australia so it would not be fair.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Honour Degrees, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Distinction marks attracting more points hmm... I hope not. Because the difficulty of getting a D or HD varies much across education providers in Australia so it would not be fair.




I have never heard of an accounting research year. I'm not sure how they would standardize but maybe G8 gets more points or something


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> I have never heard of an accounting research year. I'm not sure how they would standardize but maybe G8 gets more points or something


G8 means almost nothing in Australia you know. Getting a HD from Macquarie University is arguably harder than from ANU or UNSW. 

A Honour degree in Law or Engineering definitely matters. They deserve more points. 

I studied Accounting before so I'm just being objective.


----------



## alizain1156

Hi there. Just wanted to let everyone know that my 485 visa has been granted today in only 1.5 months. Normal timings are 12 months. I got invite from NSW for PR a few weeks ago and I have applied already. Seems like they are working very quickly.


----------



## blackrider89

alizain1156 said:


> Hi there. Just wanted to let everyone know that my 485 visa has been granted today in only 1.5 months. Normal timings are 12 months. I got invite from NSW for PR a few weeks ago and I have applied already. Seems like they are working very quickly.


12 months timing is long long long ago man. Now it should be 1-3 months.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> G8 means almost nothing in Australia you know. Getting a HD from Macquarie University is arguably harder than from ANU or UNSW.
> 
> A Honour degree in Law or Engineering definitely matters. They deserve more points.
> 
> I studied Accounting before so I'm just being objective.




I agree with everything here. I went to Macquarie, the scaling is absolutely insane in accounting. In order to pass the overwhelming amount of international students who could barely speak or write English, they scaled the higher achieving student down by a lot. The number of times I got 84!!! Gaah


----------



## aurora.a

As for g8 meaning nothing, maybe for accounting, I'm not sure about sciences. I spoke to the head of the accounting department and he actually told me USyd actually just hired a bunch of the teachers MQ fired 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

next round on 13th April and 1100 invites only means 65 pointers no chance at all


----------



## riyansydney

cink said:


> next round on 13th April and 1100 invites only means 65 pointers no chance at all


Only if theres 115 70 pts then. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajaswal78

aurora.a said:


> I hope the new points system in July gives more points to superior English and distinction marks from Uni, like they mentioned in the report. I'm feeling really pissed off that during my accounting degree I saw so many students cheating and they have more points than me because they went and did naati!!


Hi.. I am thinking of making wife as primary applicant under General Accountant category. Have read in this forum and online too that this category might be removed from next SOL .. I am in a fix whether to go ahead with immi process and get her assessment done or shall I wait until July to see if her occupation gets listed.. Coz if it doesn't then there is no point of assessment. Also if we lodge EOI before July do you think we will still get an invite if General Accountant is removed from SOL?

Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## azerty

It's kind of disappointing there are really 115 70 pointers in 10 days between 5 and 15th march. 
But yes. They are keeping it at 115 which will keep the occupation open all the way to June. 

Looks like there will be 4 weeks worth of 70s to go through in another small invitation month. Guess 65s will really have to sit tight for another month.


----------



## ivetka233

Where did you get from there will be a new system from July?

In April is change to get invite for all 70 points owners, because they are now week still behind and new EISLT tests results coming to many people to post, so many can be added increased points....dont forget graduates from Uni all over australia from March can have all docs ready in April and maybe got chance to get places of new 70 points owners

I think 65 points owners will be moved only in May, Jun, 

60 points owners forgetted this round


How long does it take to get 485 TR thesedays?







aurora.a said:


> I hope the new points system in July gives more points to superior English and distinction marks from Uni, like they mentioned in the report. I'm feeling really pissed off that during my accounting degree I saw so many students cheating and they have more points than me because they went and did naati!!


----------



## Stormbaby

I don't understand why they only give 5 points for australian educational qualification?
Coz international student pay much lots and lots of money for the same education with local especially for Uni in group of 8. 

The last time i was in uni 1 subject cost about $4600++
Imagine how many subject and hardwork we have done to finish uni in here(24 subjects). Do the math.
The marking system also equal with everybody (doesn't matter if u international student or Citizen, we pass if we pass, fail if we fail) 

I just feel/hope that we need to get more points from Australian educational Qualification to feel the priority and acknowledgement as we have put all the hardwork for University in Australia, and graduate with the same qualification as the local people here.

I know some other country make an exception (they give harder pass requirement for people who are local rather international student because of language barrier). But in here, we dont.

Because I think not all international people can get all 8 band in ielts/pte (each band). okay maybe we can get the overall 8 but not each band 8. In my opinion, I think pte/ielts 7 is very reasonable to be a good communicator.

Don't get me wrong. I dont say that it is unfair to have 10 more points for superior english if compare to proficient. It is absolutely fair. But what i feel is unfair is the amount of points for australian edu qualification is very little if compared to the language points.

Say if I currently have all bands 7,
I am disappointed because, I put all the hardwork in the University here (completed the course based on English language too) and just get 5 points from australian edu qualification. Rather, why i didnt just study back in hometown(wayyyyy cheaper and probably easier) and get Superior english(10 more points). By then i will immediately get enough points?

Just my opinion.


----------



## aurora.a

Stormbaby said:


> I don't understand why they only give 5 points for australian educational qualification?
> Coz international student pay much lots and lots of money for the same education with local especially for Uni in group of 8.
> 
> The last time i was in uni 1 subject cost about $4600++
> Imagine how many subject and hardwork we have done to finish uni in here(24 subjects). Do the math.
> The marking system also equal with everybody (doesn't matter if u international student or Citizen, we pass if we pass, fail if we fail)
> 
> I just feel/hope that we need to get more points from Australian educational Qualification to feel the priority and acknowledgement as we have put all the hardwork for University in Australia, and graduate with the same qualification as the local people here.
> 
> I know some other country make an exception (they give harder pass requirement for people who are local rather international student because of language barrier). But in here, we dont.
> 
> Because I think not all international people can get all 8 band in ielts/pte (each band). okay maybe we can get the overall 8 but not each band 8. In my opinion, I think pte/ielts 7 is very reasonable to be a good communicator.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I dont say that it is unfair to have 10 more points for superior english if compare to proficient. It is absolutely fair. But what i feel is unfair is the amount of points for australian edu qualification is very little if compared to the language points.
> 
> Say if I currently have all bands 7,
> I am disappointed because, I put all the hardwork in the University here (completed the course based on English language too) and just get 5 points from australian edu qualification. Rather, why i didnt just study back in hometown(wayyyyy cheaper and probably easier) and get Superior english(10 more points). By then i will immediately get enough points?
> 
> Just my opinion.




It's not just 5 points, it's actually much more difficult to get positive skills assessment from Accounting bodies if you have an overseas qualification. 

As for being marked the same as local students, I disagree with that especially when it comes to accounting. Many of the international students were exempted the ielts requirement because they paid up front, and in my classes there were so many people who could barely speak or write English. Group projects were an absolute nightmare. I couldn't understand anywhere from 50-75% of what my group members wrote or presented due to the terrible grammar and pronunciation. If I had submitted work anywhere near that quality in my arts undergraduate, (which is supposed to be easier than accounting) I would've gotten a fail or even I had plagarized, which I also saw many students doing, I would've been expelled. They absolutely curve the marking to pass a large number of students who should've failed


----------



## aurora.a

Before someone says that it's because I didn't go to a G8 Uni, people have told me exactly the same story from USyd and unsw. The fact is the unis rely heavily on international students for revenue but it doesn't necessarily translate into employability, which is what Dibp cares about.

Many of my classmates upon graduation have gone to work in real estate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys quick question on step 15 of 190 visa form they ask "Have any of the applicants lived in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence?" what period of time one has to spent outside of his usual country of residence to be considered to put here? i mean i spent 2 weeks in Dubai on holidays a few months back do i need to put that as well here??


Yes, you need to mention your 2 weeks of stay in Dubai.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> Yes, you need to mention your 2 weeks of stay in Dubai.


I don't think 2 weeks of holiday can be classified as "living".


----------



## Stormbaby

aurora.a said:


> It's not just 5 points, it's actually much more difficult to get positive skills assessment from Accounting bodies if you have an overseas qualification.
> 
> As for being marked the same as local students, I disagree with that especially when it comes to accounting. Many of the international students were exempted the ielts requirement because they paid up front, and in my classes there were so many people who could barely speak or write English. Group projects were an absolute nightmare. I couldn't understand anywhere from 50-75% of what my group members wrote or presented due to the terrible grammar and pronunciation. If I had submitted work anywhere near that quality in my arts undergraduate, (which is supposed to be easier than accounting) I would've gotten a fail or even I had plagarized, which I also saw many students doing, I would've been expelled. They absolutely curve the marking to pass a large number of students who should've failed


Let's not generalise that all international students are the same. I believe it depends on the behaviour of that person, not the race.

See, when i was in Uni, my final exam are almost all take 70% and sometimes there are subjects that are 80%(and we always have hurdle= we need to pass 50% at the final to pass the course). So assignment/mid term quiz was only 30% or 20%. Even if we pass the total score, but we didnt pass 50% of the final, we still fail.

Also, there are no such think that " exempt ielts requirement coz paid upfront". Well i dont know which Uni u go to. In my Uni that i went to, doesn't accept such thing.
We work hard to go there. 

I still need to pass IELTS writing for at least 6 when i first went to Uni. 

Also, If they(people that u mentioned) was terrible at english until you cant understand them, They wont be able to get all band 7 for ielts. They wont be able to get CPA skill assessment. Hence, they wont even have chance to get PR.

What i was saying in this case is people who Graduated in Australia and have at least get proficient English.

And also I myself, ever experience terrible Group assignment experience with local people too for this big Audit assignment, didnt show up at the meeting, not responsible at all, we try to contact them but they always give stupid excuses. in the end they get a free HD mark from us international students who do all the tough work. See? I dont blame Local people, I have worked with some awesome local people too. 

Also i have ever study together with local people, and some of them fail, whereas I and some other local people who i studied with get Credit mark, I didnt get HD because indeed that was difficult subject for all of us(local and international). And i dont believe they give special consideration for us. We get the same treatment.

Dont judge the book by its cover man.


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> It's not just 5 points, it's actually much more difficult to get positive skills assessment from Accounting bodies if you have an overseas qualification.
> 
> As for being marked the same as local students, I disagree with that especially when it comes to accounting. Many of the international students were exempted the ielts requirement because they paid up front, and in my classes there were so many people who could barely speak or write English. Group projects were an absolute nightmare. I couldn't understand anywhere from 50-75% of what my group members wrote or presented due to the terrible grammar and pronunciation. If I had submitted work anywhere near that quality in my arts undergraduate, (which is supposed to be easier than accounting) I would've gotten a fail or even I had plagarized, which I also saw many students doing, I would've been expelled. They absolutely curve the marking to pass a large number of students who should've failed


Wow. Story of my life. I wouldn't say much on this subject. I have gone through the exact same struggle throughout my post graduate. I have also been called a racist for expressing my opinion on this subject so I would rather not go into detail. I am totally against group work in such a scenario. I think the system is totally unfair on so many different levels. 

I believe the whole IELTS requirements for student visa is just a formality.. Universities offer a 6 months English course and students can get a waiver for English requirement. They are just making money any possible way they can find.


----------



## Stormbaby

I have seen many international students failed the subjects too again and again if they are not competent ( same happens with local students too ), and International students get the same punishment when they plagiarise. (Fail the assignment and etc etc). I have ever seen with my own eyes.

All treatment are the same, the only thing that was different was tuition fee.

And as far as i know from my other friends from other Uni in Australia, they also experience the same thing as i am. We all go through indeed tough work. 

I really dont know which Uni u went to because i believe all Australian standards are the same. Probably the difficulty of the assignments and finals are different for each uni if compared to others but i believe they will still mark fairly for the paper/assignments. They dont judge by the race.


----------



## aurora.a

Stormbaby said:


> Let's not generalise that all international students are the same. I believe it depends on the behaviour of that person, not the race.
> 
> See, when i was in Uni, my final exam are almost all take 70% and sometimes there are subjects that are 80%(and we always have hurdle= we need to pass 50% at the final to pass the course). So assignment/mid term quiz was only 30% or 20%. Even if we pass the total score, but we didnt pass 50% of the final, we still fail.
> 
> Also, there are no such think that " exempt ielts requirement coz paid upfront". Well i dont know which Uni u go to. In my Uni that i went to, doesn't accept such thing.
> We work hard to go there.
> 
> I still need to pass IELTS writing for at least 6 when i first went to Uni.
> 
> Also, If they(people that u mentioned) was terrible at english until you cant understand them, They wont be able to get all band 7 for ielts. They wont be able to get CPA skill assessment. Hence, they wont even have chance to get PR.
> 
> What i was saying in this case is people who Graduated in Australia and have at least get proficient English.
> 
> And also I myself, ever experience terrible Group assignment experience with local people too for this big Audit assignment, didnt show up at the meeting, not responsible at all, we try to contact them but they always give stupid excuses. in the end they get a free HD mark from us international students who do all the tough work. See? I dont blame Local people, I have worked with some awesome local people too.
> 
> Also i have ever study together with local people, and some of them fail, whereas I and some other local people who i studied with get Credit mark, I didnt get HD because indeed that was difficult subject for all of us(local and international). And i dont believe they give special consideration for us. We get the same treatment.
> 
> Dont judge the book by its cover man.




The percentage of the final exam doesn't actually matter. I am talking about raw marks versus the final mark assigned. I also never said this was all international students - I am an international student myself. 

If you can't get 7 in ielts then you just do professional year and get positive skills assessment anyways, and you get an additional 5 points. That is what most of these students do.


----------



## aurora.a

Stormbaby said:


> I have seen many international students failed the subjects too again and again if they are not competent ( same happens with local students too ), and International students get the same punishment when they plagiarise. (Fail the assignment and etc etc). I have ever seen with my own eyes.
> 
> All treatment are the same, the only thing that was different was tuition fee.
> 
> And as far as i know from my other friends from other Uni in Australia, they also experience the same thing as i am. We all go through indeed tough work.
> 
> I really dont know which Uni u went to because i believe all Australian standards are the same. Probably the difficulty of the assignments and finals are different for each uni if compared to others but i believe they will still mark fairly for the paper/assignments. They dont judge by the race.




What you don't know is that university staff will actually get in trouble if they fail too many students or give too many high marks. Therefore if too many students get too low raw marks they will have to adjust in order to keep the fail rate at an acceptable percentage, and to compensate they mark some of the higher scoring students down. It doesn't have anything to do with what Uni I went to, in fact I know that my school marks extremely harshly because they are trying to get some US accreditation or something and want to prove themselves


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow. Story of my life. I wouldn't say much on this subject. I have gone through the exact same struggle throughout my post graduate. I have also been called a racist for expressing my opinion on this subject so I would rather not go into detail. I am totally against group work in such a scenario. I think the system is totally unfair on so many different levels.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the whole IELTS requirements for student visa is just a formality.. Universities offer a 6 months English course and students can get a waiver for English requirement. They are just making money any possible way they can find.




Thanks for saying something. People are less inclined to call me racist because I'm Asian and can speak mandarin. This whole system is unfair, as they pretty much use international students to pay for local student fees but at the same time I prefer this one to the US one where they force local students to take a crippling student loan debt.


----------



## stamang

Would like to begin with a LOL. Not because I feel like I see the same people that were arguing with me about how education system in australia does not affect the labor market and the quotas but because they eventually seem to understand how everything is intertwined with each other- from the assessing authorities to the job market. The Australian education system is an absolute mockery- the so called Group of 8 is overly exaggerated and utterly hyped and the other universities are a total rip-off. My friends have been told by agents back home that the higher paying universities they apply to, the better are their odds to securing a visa. Let alone that, my wife met a girl who is from back home being given the visa based on the fact that she has to complete an English program before starting her Masters. Goodness Gracious! This is a Masters Degree, which is supposedly the higher degree for majority of people out there unless someone is really interested in research and opts for a PhD. How can you make a person study English Classes? If that is the case, how is the person even supposed to pass the degree with things like paraphrasing and citation existing? Many have not even heard what citation is. Now, these same bunch of people, and with due respect to each and every single one of them, will fight for the so called "Skilled Independent" visa just because they complete the professional year programs and Naati. I feel like these programs were intentionally created for australia to suck more money out of internationals since they know how bad the quality of international students here is. Even a Tier 3 school in US needs you to pass GMAT/GRE to get in. Compare this in Australia, the only thing that is needed in most schools is IELTS with a band of 6-7. 

The system is designed in such a manner that international come in, waste their two-four years of their lives and end up working in manual jobs. In a market that relies heavily on referrals and internal recruitments, these poor souls will probably never even make it to these big companies. I work for a company that is opening stores in a matter of months but has no jobs on its career site. As an immigrant, how on earth do you know that there are jobs out there when every single hiring is done internally. Add to this, the bunch of people that are either scared to switch jobs or just remain there forever because of lack of motivation to even opt for anything better. And some genius above writes- "I am okay with this because in the US there are student loans." At least, the loan is being used by the person that wants to study, and therefore, the honors is on the person to pay it off. Sucking the crap out of internationals is just pathetic. But hey, they keep coming and who is going to complain, eh? It is an absolute vicious circle. Schools see education as a money-making group and jobs are posted for the heck of being posted. Well done, Australia! You brought me here too. I have an incentive however- what applies for someone else also applies for me. That day I get in to a Big 4, I ain't moving one bit from that chair.


----------



## aurora.a

Well, I was about to say that agree with most of what you said, but once again you have entered this forum using inflammatory language and spewing personal attacks. Go away, we don't want your negativity here. Have fun in big 4, I'm sure your attitude will be appreciated there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang

Need to start with a LOL again.  Firstly, I exercise my right of Freedom of Speech. Second, reality always seems to bite and does not sound good, especially when it comes from someone else. Not here to argue with you, neither was, nor will. Like always, people are there to express their ideas and people are there to appreciate too. If you don't like what I say, you may as well refrain from commenting. I do the same my friend, I just walk away when I feel there is a need to. Cheers!


----------



## aurora.a

This guy actually just comes in here to attack everyone and start fights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang

Yes, this is exactly what I get when I shed light into the reality and when some people can't take some positive criticism. Also, this then becomes a rant. If someone else does it, then it is described as "Enlightening" the whole world. When I do it, its a rant! Hello! Anyways, sleep well. Such is life, mate.


----------



## aurora.a

stamang said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I get when I shed light into the reality and when some people can't take some positive criticism. Also, this then becomes a rant. If someone else does it, then it is described as "Enlightening" the whole world. When I do it, its a rant! Hello! Anyways, sleep well. Such is life, mate.




Last time you called me a secret migration agent, and this time "some genius", how is that positive criticism? Your words are inflammatory and rude and definitely breaking forum rules.


----------



## stamang

Lol. You are not happy when I call you "A genius?" and you are not happy when I call you "An agent?" I mean, what else am I supposed to refer you by? And, in any case, me calling you a migration agent was a joke that did not sit too well with you. This is not a class where everyone is being graded. You need to understand that this is a casual conversation where everyone will express what they feel is true based on their situation. You have come back to me as well and have said things that have thrown me off. Some other guy told me that I had a problem with my attitude, and therefore, working in retail with a PR when in reality, I do not even have one yet. We all make judgements and pass on comments based on the picture we see and interpret. I studied this is Psychology, bud  So yeah, if this breaking the rules, I would walk away with a grin on my face if kicked out. And yes, I am used to being kicked out as well since majority of the times my words seem to sound a little harsh. Having said that, a reality can't be diverted just to please people.


----------



## azerty

stamang said:


> If someone else does it, then it is described as "Enlightening" the whole world. When I do it, its a rant!



I wonder why..? :rofl:


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

stamang said:


> Need to start with a LOL again.Firstly, I exercise my right of Freedom of Speech. Second, reality always seems to bite and does not sound good, especially when it comes from someone else. Not here to argue with you, neither was, nor will. Like always, people are there to express their ideas and people are there to appreciate too. If you don't like what I say, you may as well refrain from commenting. I do the same my friend, I just walk away when I feel there is a need to. Cheers!


🔜 🇦🇺👫🛫✈🛬👫🇵🇰👪🏡⚰⚰☝🏾

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang

Haha. I think I remember you from last time as well. Don't wonder about why because that least bothers me.  Sleep well, have a good night matey!


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

stamang said:


> Lol. You are not happy when I call you "A genius?" and you are not happy when I call you "An agent?" I mean, what else am I supposed to refer you by? And, in any case, me calling you a migration agent was a joke that did not sit too well with you. This is not a class where everyone is being graded. You need to understand that this is a casual conversation where everyone will express what they feel is true based on their situation. You have come back to me as well and have said things that have thrown me off. Some other guy told me that I had a problem with my attitude, and therefore, working in retail with a PR when in reality, I do not even have one yet. We all make judgements and pass on comments based on the picture we see and interpret. I studied this is Psychology, budSo yeah, if this breaking the rules, I would walk away with a grin on my face if kicked out. And yes, I am used to being kicked out as well since majority of the times my words seem to sound a little harsh. Having said that, a reality can't be diverted just to please people.


Sir, You may leave now.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## stamang

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> 🔜 🇦🇺👫🛫✈🛬👫🇵🇰👪🏡⚰⚰☝🏾
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I wish I understood you emoticons. Please elaborate- 10 points. Please use proper references and citations. Lol.


----------



## stamang

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Sir, You may leave now.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Sir, I did not ask you before I came in and I will probably not go until I want to. From what little I have understood with your emoticons and words, your uderid seems to be a perfect match


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow. Story of my life. I wouldn't say much on this subject. I have gone through the exact same struggle throughout my post graduate. I have also been called a racist for expressing my opinion on this subject so I would rather not go into detail. I am totally against group work in such a scenario. I think the system is totally unfair on so many different levels.
> 
> I believe the whole IELTS requirements for student visa is just a formality.. Universities offer a 6 months English course and students can get a waiver for English requirement. They are just making money any possible way they can find.


Hi Attentionseeker

I just saw your profile and came to know that you are residing in Sydney....

As i am gng to apply visa for NSW in a few days and hopefully I'll be migrating to Sydney in 3rd quarter of this year. I need your guidance on the living in Sydney....I mean how can i find family accommodation, at what price, how to get school admissions for my child and any other things you want to share for settlement in Sydney....

Can you please help me on this part....

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Stormbaby

What i want to say is, I have got a lot of international friends who get HD/D in subjects too, and if they Use the system like u said(use the high mark to give the lower mark), local people obviously get the advantage too. So, basically if u said that, international people will be disadvantage too. 

I will still think that either local / international get the same treatment.


----------



## ivetka233

crazy kids, lol just want to laugh//////


----------



## Crazy student

Its been going on for a while. Its not personal attack on anyone we just share what we think about system and how it is working and affecting our life. Before some people said higher pointer hate lower pointer cause someone was ruthless in pointing out 60 pointer had no chance. Now the situation seems more real. I always admire people for talking brutal and ruthless truth. Ya sometime its rude and sounds like out of league. But hey nothing personal, we are talking about situation and condition so no hard feeling. Keep enlightening attention seeker n stamang.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> I just saw your profile and came to know that you are residing in Sydney....
> 
> As i am gng to apply visa for NSW in a few days and hopefully I'll be migrating to Sydney in 3rd quarter of this year. I need your guidance on the living in Sydney....I mean how can i find family accommodation, at what price, how to get school admissions for my child and any other things you want to share for settlement in Sydney....
> 
> Can you please help me on this part....
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.


The only thing about Sydney that should worry you is the living costs. You are looking at AUD500/week or more for a decent place in suburbs to live with family. It also depends where you're living. When I used to live in north (Macquarie Park) I thought it was expensive. But then I moved to inner west, I realised north is not as expensive as inner west. The lifestyle in inner west to completely different from that of suburbs. 

A lot of south Asians live in suburbs like Parramatta, Blacktown and Auburn, which are relatively cheaper. You can use your driving license here for first 3 months and after that period you will have to get NSW license. I'm sorry I can't really help you with schools as I never looked into it. There are plenty of real estate website you can look up before arriving like Real Estate, flatmates, Airbnb (for short term). That will give you a good idea about accomodation.


----------



## aurora.a

Im guessing most 65 pointers who apply at this point probably got another assessment as external auditor as well. I think I'm just going to give up hope on trying to get an invite this year and look into employer sponsorship next year. Hopefully next year there will be more employers willing to sponsor since currently they are all under the impression that accountants can get pr easily


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> Im guessing most 65 pointers who apply at this point probably got another assessment as external auditor as well. I think I'm just going to give up hope on trying to get an invite this year and look into employer sponsorship next year. Hopefully next year there will be more employers willing to sponsor since currently they are all under the impression that accountants can get pr easily
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your eoi doe. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> What is your eoi doe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




My eoi is 04/01. I only have 60 points, but all 90s in pte. If Dibp wasn't on strike for the next few weeks and had continued inviting after they cleared most of the 65 points applicant I would've had a chance, but now it looks like by the time they start inviting again there will be another huge queue of 65 pointers in front of me.


----------



## riyansydney

You might have chance for state. As they are giving priority for superior english. I am waiting since june last year. Been in au since 2009. Still no outcome. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> My eoi is 04/01. I only have 60 points, but all 90s in pte. If Dibp wasn't on strike for the next few weeks and had continued inviting after they cleared most of the 65 points applicant I would've had a chance, but now it looks like by the time they start inviting again there will be another huge queue of 65 pointers in front of me.


You might have chance for state. As they are giving priority for superior english. I am waiting since june last year. Been in au since 2009. Still no outcome. <br />
<br />
Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NB891

Hi all.. Quick question to see if any of you can help.

I received NSW invitation as a general accountant and sent off documents and paid fee on the 29th March. On their website they give a 12 week guideline for the application to be processed and outcome given. Has anyone received a reply faster than the 12 weeks? 

Thanks ☺


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> You might have chance for state. As they are giving priority for superior english. I am waiting since june last year. Been in au since 2009. Still no outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




You are one of those 65 points from October-November people who didn't get 190 invite right? If you don't get 189 before the end of the year I'm sure you will get 190. I think nsw was probably sick of wasting invitations at the start of the year and so they invited those who they knew would accept nomination as they had little chance for 189.

I think it is especially cruel for those of us waiting onshore. I've had to quit 2 jobs already because of this visa thing. I might have chance as they cleared all 65 points external auditors up to March 23 on this forum, but the longer they wait to invite the less chance I have.

If/when I do get an invite, I am probably going to run around screaming and crying. I feel like a crazy person at this point


----------



## aurora.a

NB891 said:


> Hi all.. Quick question to see if any of you can help.
> 
> 
> 
> I received NSW invitation as a general accountant and sent off documents and paid fee on the 29th March. On their website they give a 12 week guideline for the application to be processed and outcome given. Has anyone received a reply faster than the 12 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




It varies, but I don't think any accountants have waited the full 12 weeks here. It's been as fast as 1 day to 3 weeks.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

NB891 said:


> Hi all.. Quick question to see if any of you can help.
> 
> I received NSW invitation as a general accountant and sent off documents and paid fee on the 29th March. On their website they give a 12 week guideline for the application to be processed and outcome given. Has anyone received a reply faster than the 12 weeks?
> 
> Thanks ☺


Timeline varies but its quick.

Those who submitted fee and docs on 19th received invite on 30 and 31 of march. Those who submitted on 21st received invite till 4th April. I submitted all docs and fee on 23rd but haven't heard back.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnyy

With 3 months (6 invitations) remaining and 690 accountants to be invited, means DIBP will keep the next 6 invitations align with the past 2 invitations (115 each).

I somewhat cant believe that 70 pointers took all 230 invitations for the month of March!

Does anyone can guess whether 65 pointers still have hope before the new FY starts?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Donnyy said:


> With 3 months (6 invitations) remaining and 690 accountants to be invited, means DIBP will keep the next 6 invitations align with the past 2 invitations (115 each).
> 
> I somewhat cant believe that 70 pointers took all 230 invitations for the month of March!
> 
> Does anyone can guess whether 65 pointers still have hope before the new FY starts?


I don't think 65 stand any chance in this FY

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I don't think 65 stand any chance in this FY
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


What makes u think this 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> What makes u think this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Immi cleared 65s till 23 September and moved back to 70 on 17th February. Means for them 70s are more deserving and they do not want 70s to wait long in the queue. Therefore, this scene will never come to an end and 65s won't be touched again in this FY

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## alizain1156

aurora.a said:


> It varies, but I don't think any accountants have waited the full 12 weeks here. It's been as fast as 1 day to 3 weeks.


I got mine approved in 2 days.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

alizain1156 said:


> I got mine approved in 2 days.


Can you post your timeline here?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## alizain1156

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Can you post your timeline here?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Skills Assessment : 26th Aug 2015
PTE: 1 Sep 2015 90/90/90/90
EOI: 28th OCTOBER 2015 (60 Points)
EOI updated: 9 Dec 2015: 65 points
NSW 190 nomination invitation: 26 Feb 2016
NSW nomination applied: 2 March 2016
Nomination Approved: 4 March 2016
Visa 190 applied to DIBP: 6 March 2016


----------



## azerty

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Immi cleared 65s till 23 September and moved back to 70 on 17th February. Means for them 70s are more deserving and they do not want 70s to wait long in the queue. Therefore, this scene will never come to an end and 65s won't be touched again in this FY
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


65s being invited meant that all 70s were instantly invited. 
Meaning that their wait was even shorter. 

The bigger question now is whether this sudden jump in 70s is a peak thing (eg. Sem 2 graduates who only got their skills assessment in march, people who just finished PY). Or if we will see a sustained increase in 70 point EOIs.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

azerty said:


> 65s being invited meant that all 70s were instantly invited.
> Meaning that their wait was even shorter.
> 
> The bigger question now is whether this sudden jump in 70s is a peak thing (eg. Sem 2 graduates who only got their skills assessment in march, people who just finished PY). Or if we will see a sustained increase in 70 point EOIs.


Look students who recently finished their degree were well aware of the current fishedup situation. Most of them prepared and took PTE/IELTS and got desired score and submitted EOIs immediately. Inshort EOIs were submitted well before completing their professional year which means their is a huge backlog for immi to go through. 

Admins and C/o's must have gone crazy and running here and there in immi offices maybe thats the reason they want a pay rise?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Look students who recently finished their degree were well aware of the current fishedup situation. Most of them prepared and took PTE/IELTS and got desired score and submitted EOIs immediately. Inshort EOIs were submitted well before completing their professional year which means their is a huge backlog for immi to go through.
> 
> Admins and C/o's must have gone crazy and running here and there in immi offices maybe thats the reason they want a pay rise?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


That is definitely possible with those doing PY. Sem 2 grads probably have less options to submit a skills assessment before they graduate.

Anyways, all just theory at the moment. Can only hope the huge number of march 70s is a peak. We'll see come 13th April.


----------



## ivetka233

guys just dont forget that kids are no stupid, they do EISLT still while studdying uni and when they finish they all apply in same time,, so maybe thats so much backlog of 70 points poeple as uni finished in March ,,, so lot of kids had readdy their docs and maybe even test with 7 or 8 band each...


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> guys just dont forget that kids are no stupid, they do EISLT still while studdying uni and when they finish they all apply in same time,, so maybe thats so much backlog of 70 points poeple as uni finished in March ,,, so lot of kids had readdy their docs and maybe even test with 7 or 8 band each...


I know they aren't. And I'm not disputing that they may attempt and get their desired English scores before they graduate. 

It's just that skills assessment isn't something everyone can do before graduation. Because take note that one of the requirements for a successful skills assessment is a bachelor's degree. Not everyone is able to start the process right after graduation. They still need to wait upwards to a few weeks for skills assessment.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

azerty said:


> That is definitely possible with those doing PY. Sem 2 grads probably have less options to submit a skills assessment before they graduate.
> 
> Anyways, all just theory at the moment. Can only hope the huge number of march 70s is a peak. We'll see come 13th April.


If this is your last semester and you already have 7 bands in hand then you will get the assessment done in 10 days or so as soon as you will receive your marks certificate. 

Anyway. Lets pray for the miracle to happen

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

ivetka233 said:


> guys just dont forget that kids are no stupid, they do EISLT still while studdying uni and when they finish they all apply in same time,, so maybe thats so much backlog of 70 points poeple as uni finished in March ,,, so lot of kids had readdy their docs and maybe even test with 7 or 8 band each...


That's the best approach. You have to get the IELTs score during your study. As soon as you finish your degree, you should get your EOI in with the maximum score you can claim. If you can clear Naati, i would also recommend to complete Naati before completing your degree.


----------



## ivetka233

yes but EISLT can be done before finish uni,, skill assesment is only week to be done after graduation,,,,,so it means even worse for you becuse kids finishing uni in end of march so all that kids comming into play in April round


----------



## Horus_88

Why am I feeling that accountants will be removed from SOL this July?? I'm feeling terrible


----------



## NitroG

Hi Guys,

Need your advice and guidence

Skills Assessment : 22nd September 2015
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8, W 7, and S 7. Total 7.5
EOI: 23rd September 2015 (4:00 PM) (65 Points)
NSW EOI: 6th April 2016 (4:00 PM) (70 Points)

Thank You,

Best Regards,


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> That's the best approach. You have to get the IELTs score during your study. As soon as you finish your degree, you should get your EOI in with the maximum score you can claim. If you can clear Naati, i would also recommend to complete Naati before completing your degree.


Even you done your ielts with 7 bands before grads all you can score 60 max. Without naati and pro year. I haven't heard from many people like me who did their naati during uni. And pro year can't start before grads. So the only way to score 70 pts to get superior score which is 8 in ielts or pte 90. And i cannot imagine that all 230 application has done this in one go in last round or so!!!!

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88

riyansydney said:


> Even you done your ielts with 7 bands before grads all you can score 60 max. Without naati and pro year. I haven't heard from many people like me who did their naati during uni. And pro year can't start before grads. So the only way to score 70 pts to get superior score which is 8 in ielts or pte 90. And i cannot imagine that all 230 application has done this in one go in last round or so!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


and that keep us wondering :juggle: and confused for real


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Even you done your ielts with 7 bands before grads all you can score 60 max. Without naati and pro year. I haven't heard from many people like me who did their naati during uni. And pro year can't start before grads. So the only way to score 70 pts to get superior score which is 8 in ielts or pte 90. And i cannot imagine that all 230 application has done this in one go in last round or so!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I think a lot of people did naati course probably.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> I think a lot of people did naati course probably.


Alright. So those people are not those who recently grads have their naati ready before hand. That means they finished their study last year and recently score natti or pro year either with ielts 7 minimum. To me, an onshore appicant need 8 min or 7 with naati or pro year to get 70 score which is very hard to do and take at least 6 months to 1 year time.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> Alright. So those people are not those who recently grads have their naati ready before hand. That means they finished their study last year and recently score natti or pro year either with ielts 7 minimum. To me, an onshore appicant need 8 min or 7 with naati or pro year to get 70 score which is very hard to do and take at least 6 months to 1 year time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Also even after that, 230 application all with 8 scorer or 90 scorer or 7 with naati and pro year is a tough number specially within 10 days move. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Alright. So those people are not those who recently grads have their naati ready before hand. That means they finished their study last year and recently score natti or pro year either with ielts 7 minimum. To me, an onshore appicant need 8 min or 7 with naati or pro year to get 70 score which is very hard to do and take at least 6 months to 1 year time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Well, having lived in Sydney for a bit I know the naati course has an intake every month and one provider also allows students to take the exam after only 3 months, which is significantly easier than the actual naati exam. If these people already have 65 points then it's easy for them to hit 70.

What I am still confused by though is if you have maximum points for age and Australian study, most people will still have only 7 in ielts and 10 points for English. That's still only 60.


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> Even you done your ielts with 7 bands before grads all you can score 60 max. Without naati and pro year. I haven't heard from many people like me who did their naati during uni. And pro year can't start before grads. So the only way to score 70 pts to get superior score which is 8 in ielts or pte 90. And i cannot imagine that all 230 application has done this in one go in last round or so!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It's why I'm looking for possible scenarios that will cause a lot to people to submit EOIs at the same time. The number of EOIs in those 10 days in march is huge. 

To contrast, the 8/1 round of 125 invites moved the 70s cut off 41 days. The march rounds were all of a sudden 17 then 10 days.


----------



## Horus_88

is NAATI that easy that all these student can do along with studying ?


----------



## aurora.a

successcre8or said:


> is NAATI that easy that all these student can do along with studying ?




I know a few students who are doing just that. If you are fluent, then the translating course is apparently pretty easy


----------



## Attentionseeker

I haven't finished my masters yet and I know for a fact that lots of people in my class are doing NAATI and PTE during their course. Now people understand this thing that they need atleast 70 points to get an invite and nobody is sitting idle waiting for the course completion. I would call those people naive if they are doing so.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> I haven't finished my masters yet and I know for a fact that lots of people in my class are doing NAATI and PTE during their course. Now people understand this thing that they need atleast 70 points to get an invite and nobody is sitting idle waiting for the course completion. I would call those people naive if they are doing so.


Even i took your point even. One test cost 330 thats a lot of money for international st4on the top of uni fees and living cost. I have done the same while uni did the best use of my time and effort and only did 2 ielts test and one naati exam. It is not possible to do both with normal study or score 8 in one or 2 go.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Well, having lived in Sydney for a bit I know the naati course has an intake every month and one provider also allows students to take the exam after only 3 months, which is significantly easier than the actual naati exam. If these people already have 65 points then it's easy for them to hit 70.
> 
> What I am still confused by though is if you have maximum points for age and Australian study, most people will still have only 7 in ielts and 10 points for English. That's still only 60.


Possibly 5 points from regional or partner?


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> Even i took your point even. One test cost 330 thats a lot of money for international st4on the top of uni fees and living cost. I have done the same while uni did the best use of my time and effort and only did 2 ielts test and one naati exam. It is not possible to do both with normal study or score 8 in one or 2 go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You do it during the summer break.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> You do it during the summer break.




Or you do summer school and then lessen your unit load during the normal semester and study then


----------



## riyansydney

I did in August or semester 2013. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Even i took your point even. One test cost 330 thats a lot of money for international st4on the top of uni fees and living cost. I have done the same while uni did the best use of my time and effort and only did 2 ielts test and one naati exam. It is not possible to do both with normal study or score 8 in one or 2 go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I actually don't think money is a problem for many of the international students..obviously not all but naati course is really expensive ($8,000) and I know so many students taking it


----------



## NitroG

Guys can some one help me out with the expected Invitation dates

Skills Assessment : 22nd September 2015
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8, W 7, and S 7. Total 7.5
EOI: 23rd September 2015 (4:00 PM) (65 Points)
NSW EOI: 6th April 2016 (4:00 PM) (70 Points)

Thank You,


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> I actually don't think money is a problem for many of the international students..obviously not all but naati course is really expensive ($8,000) and I know so many students taking it


Its not about the money all the time. Its about seriousness to do. Do you really think that a student really aim for 8 band score at first place then to pass the corporate accounting while in uni. My only concern is the remaing 650 place or whatever will be filled only by 70 pts within 3 months period or not. Just think on this way, if it happened then 650 people have to score 8 or 90 pte score to hit 70 points within 3 months time. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnyy

NitroG said:


> Guys can some one help me out with the expected Invitation dates
> 
> Skills Assessment : 22nd September 2015
> IELTS: L 8.5, R 8, W 7, and S 7. Total 7.5
> EOI: 23rd September 2015 (4:00 PM) (65 Points)
> NSW EOI: 6th April 2016 (4:00 PM) (70 Points)
> 
> Thank You,


I feel sorry for your situation.
you just missed it by hours.

i hope you can get invitation before the EOY


----------



## riyansydney

NitroG said:


> Guys can some one help me out with the expected Invitation dates
> 
> Skills Assessment : 22nd September 2015
> IELTS: L 8.5, R 8, W 7, and S 7. Total 7.5
> EOI: 23rd September 2015 (4:00 PM) (65 Points)
> NSW EOI: 6th April 2016 (4:00 PM) (70 Points)
> 
> Thank You,


Bro if they send 189 then you and me both will get. But to me you stand more chance on 190 due to your english score. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Its not about the money all the time. Its about seriousness to do. Do you really think that a student really aim for 8 band score at first place then to pass the corporate accounting while in uni. My only concern is the remaing 650 place or whatever will be filled only by 70 pts within 3 months period or not. Just think on this way, if it happened then 650 people have to score 8 or 90 pte score to hit 70 points within 3 months time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



I'm not disagreeing with you because even if they do naati they're still going to be only at 65 unless they can get superior English.

Maybe a lot of students started practicing once pte became accepted by Dibp in November 2014? That's more than enough time, although I actually found the reading and listening sections more difficult in pte than the ielts, and in addition, there is a lot less pte study material than ielts.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you because even if they do naati they're still going to be only at 65 unless they can get superior English.
> 
> Maybe a lot of students started practicing once pte became accepted by Dibp in November 2014? That's more than enough time, although I actually found the reading and listening sections more difficult in pte than the ielts, and in addition, there is a lot less pte study material than ielts.


There is joke we international student used to do in uni that, even you asked former prime minister Julie Gillard to do ielts she might not score 7 in each band. I truely believe it will be a miracle if all the ceiling is filled by only 70 pts this year


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you because even if they do naati they're still going to be only at 65 unless they can get superior English.
> 
> Maybe a lot of students started practicing once pte became accepted by Dibp in November 2014? That's more than enough time, although I actually found the reading and listening sections more difficult in pte than the ielts, and in addition, there is a lot less pte study material than ielts.


It might be possible for some to get 5 points for regional (eg. Eg. Studied in TAS, SA, NT or regional areas in other states) or 5 from partner.


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> There is joke we international student used to do in uni that, even you asked former prime minister Julie Gillard to do ielts she might not score 7 in each band. I truely believe it will be a miracle if all the ceiling is filled by only 70 pts this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Haha I believe that. Many locals have poor grammar and writing skills. I hope you are right. I will have 70 points next November but if the rest of the quota is filled with 70 points this year I won't have any hope next year either


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> It might be possible for some to get 5 points for regional (eg. Eg. Studied in TAS, SA, NT or regional areas in other states) or 5 from partner.


If its the case then where are those people before. Those points are always there and it is very unexpected that suddenly 115 people got points from their partner. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> If its the case then where are those people before. Those points are always there and it is very unexpected that suddenly 115 people got points from their partner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




It's possible that people got very creative very fast, like how the external auditor quota got filled in 3 months time this year when it never hit capacity in previous years


----------



## NitroG

riyansydney said:


> Bro if they send 189 then you and me both will get. But to me you stand more chance on 190 due to your english score.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


@riyansydney

Hope and pray both of us receive the invitations soon


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> Haha I believe that. Many locals have poor grammar and writing skills. I hope you are right. I will have 70 points next November but if the rest of the quota is filled with 70 points this year I won't have any hope next year either


I was on the top of everything from the beginning. I did my naati while uni, started my pro year within two weeks after finish my uni. Now working as an accountant in a whole seller company. I do not see any points of taking English test for me at that stage. If the only reason of scoring higher in English is to communicate proper and efficient in the work place then i am already in this place. It is all about making money and business from stuent pocket. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> It's possible that people got very creative very fast, like how the external auditor quota got filled in 3 months time this year when it never hit capacity in previous years


The external autidor disaster was the result of submitting multiple eoi . There is no creativity bro. Just have to do an assessment, use different email and create eoi under this subject code. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> I was on the top of everything from the beginning. I did my naati while uni, started my pro year within two weeks after finish my uni. Now working as an accountant in a whole seller company. I do not see any points of taking English test for me at that stage. If the only reason of scoring higher in English is to communicate proper and efficient in the work place then i am already in this place. It is all about making money and business from stuent pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am already holding 489 visa just to be in the safe side. If situation persist i might request my boss to sponsor me under 457. Which i really do not want to do. I am looking forward to april rounds trend. If I see theres no chance for 65 this year then i will take that path. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> I was on the top of everything from the beginning. I did my naati while uni, started my pro year within two weeks after finish my uni. Now working as an accountant in a whole seller company. I do not see any points of taking English test for me at that stage. If the only reason of scoring higher in English is to communicate proper and efficient in the work place then i am already in this place. It is all about making money and business from stuent pocket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




In your situation, I would take the 489 and move, then apply for citizenship in 1 year.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> In your situation, I would take the 489 and move, then apply for citizenship in 1 year.


Can u apply for citizenship in one year. You might be mistaken. Its probably 880 pr visa or something have to apply after 2 years and also working full time for one year. But first you have to move to regional area where very hard to find employment only milking cow. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Can u apply for citizenship in one year. You might be mistaken. Its probably 880 pr visa or something have to apply after 2 years and also working full time for one year. But first you have to move to regional area where very hard to find employment only milking cow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




You are right, I was wrong. You should ask about 457 if you can. Tell your employer that because you are onshore already it is much less expensive to sponsor you


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> The external autidor disaster was the result of submitting multiple eoi . There is no creativity bro. Just have to do an assessment, use different email and create eoi under this subject code.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Was probably waiting to happen when Mara agents started to advise accounting students to also take up auditing when the accounting slots got filled up last April. Just surprised DIBP hadn't noticed and prorata the occupation invites for them. 

@aurora.a 489 is not a PR visa, I'm afraid. He still needs to apply for a 189/190 before he qualifies for citizenship.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> You are right, I was wrong. You should ask about 457 if you can. Tell your employer that because you are onshore already it is much less expensive to sponsor you


Probably have to take that path if i have no choice left. I never thought i will be in that situation with 65 points not 60. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Totally unrelated topic but is anyone willing to help me with my employment situation. Been looking for quite some time and it's proving to be very difficult lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks. I'm open to pretty much anything right now but yes something in the accounting or business field would be cool.


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Probably have to take that path if i have no choice left. I never thought i will be in that situation with 65 points not 60.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Yeah my brilliant thinking that having 60 then 65 when I turn 25 would surely be enough didn't turn out so great either. Hopefully when they change the system in July they won't cut the quota further.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Totally unrelated topic but is anyone willing to help me with my employment situation. Been looking for quite some time and it's proving to be very difficult lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks. I'm open to pretty much anything right now but yes something in the accounting or business field would be cool.




What visa are you currently on? It is near impossible to find a job if you don't have a visa


----------



## bridge93

Im on a 485 post study graduate visa. Unlimited working rights in australia


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> Yeah my brilliant thinking that having 60 then 65 when I turn 25 would surely be enough didn't turn out so great either. Hopefully when they change the system in July they won't cut the quota further.


Even they cut the quota i still think 65 point still hold chance to receive invitation even its 1000 ceiling. Do you really believe that 1000 application with 70 pts in one year possible!!!!! Suddenly all second launguage speaker become super smart to score 8 or 90 . I don't think so bro.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Im on a 485 post study graduate visa. Unlimited working rights in australia




Do you have any kind of professional work experience?


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Even they cut the quota i still think 65 point still hold chance to receive invitation even its 1000 ceiling. Do you really believe that 1000 application with 70 pts in one year possible!!!!! Suddenly all second launguage speaker become super smart to score 8 or 90 . I don't think so bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I really hope not, but these last two rounds have come as such a shock. You don't need 90 in pte for superior English btw. You just need 79. Pte is scored out of 90.

Plus I believe around 1,000 of the current quota was filled with all 70 pointers this year


----------



## bridge93

I've worked as tutor and in fast food. But I've recently graduated and I'm only 22. So I don't really have professional experience which is a major drawback.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> Do you have any kind of professional work experience?


Its hard to get accounting job in the market at the moment even with 1.5 years local experience like me. I tried to switch my company and applied for new jobs but haven't receive any positive response. They probably prefer local graduate as they are cheaper to hire and advantage of being local. What i found is, when they read applicant resume they check their school and uni grades. Thats makes it easier for them to select the applicant. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## satvar

riyansydney said:


> Its hard to get accounting job in the market at the moment even with 1.5 years local experience like me. I tried to switch my company and applied for new jobs but haven't receive any positive response. They probably prefer local graduate as they are cheaper to hire and advantage of being local. What i found is, when they read applicant resume they check their school and uni grades. Thats makes it easier for them to select the applicant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


How about for offshore people who possess 5+ years experience with Master degree.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> I've worked as tutor and in fast food. But I've recently graduated and I'm only 22. So I don't really have professional experience which is a major drawback.




Okay you need to write a killer cover letter and smash your interview if you want a shot at a professional job. It helps that your English skills are good but the next step is perfecting your communication skills.

Being an international student you might even want to do a short unpaid internship just so you have something to add to your resume.


----------



## bridge93

Yeah I know. That is why I am pretty much open to anything right now just need a job really. Honestly, without contacts it's become damn near impossible to get good employment.


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> I really hope not, but these last two rounds have come as such a shock. You don't need 90 in pte for superior English btw. You just need 79. Pte is scored out of 90.
> 
> Plus I believe around 1,000 of the current quota was filled with all 70 pointers this year


I am aware of the shock but the 1000 quote for 70 pts took 9 moths to filled. 111 per month. Even i take that figure as in average then it will be another 111×3 =333 invitation for 70pts till june. That means 357 will be left over for 65 pts.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> I am aware of the shock but the 1000 quote for 70 pts took 9 moths to filled. 111 per month. Even i take that figure as in average then it will be another 111×3 =333 invitation for 70pts till june. That means 357 will be left over for 65 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I hope you are right, because if I don't get an invite this year this will be my only hope. I don't have money to do naati so I can really only max out at 70 points


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> I am aware of the shock but the 1000 quote for 70 pts took 9 moths to filled. 111 per month. Even i take that figure as in average then it will be another 111×3 =333 invitation for 70pts till june. That means 357 will be left over for 65 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hope so too. Hoping to see as many 65s cleared as possible by July.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Yeah I know. That is why I am pretty much open to anything right now just need a job really. Honestly, without contacts it's become damn near impossible to get good employment.




I came to Australia at 21 with no contacts either, but I've worked professional jobs since I was 16 years old. It really makes all the difference. I really recommend you doing a short internship because once you get a basic knowledge of a business environment you can not only put something on your resume, but you also have something to say during interviews


----------



## bridge93

aurora.a said:


> I came to Australia at 21 with no contacts either, but I've worked professional jobs since I was 16 years old. It really makes all the difference. I really recommend you doing a short internship because once you get a basic knowledge of a business environment you can not only put something on your resume, but you also have something to say during interviews


Yeah I get you. Nowadays, they ask you to pay tons of money to even do internships lol. But I will try my best. Thanks for the advice anyways


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Yeah I get you. Nowadays, they ask you to pay tons of money to even do internships lol. But I will try my best. Thanks for the advice anyways




You don't need to pay for an internship since your English is good.


----------



## bridge93

Do you know any websites or places where I could maybe find companies that provide internships like these ?


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Do you know any websites or places where I could maybe find companies that provide internships like these ?




You can look on seek or gumtree, but you can also email or call companies directly to see if they have an opening.


----------



## ivetka233

people can get 70 or 80 points by working in job during degree like 1 y 5 points extra, 3y 10 points extra/////etc...lot of my students did it while working and i just showing one uni of me,, there is hips people who do that,, you would be suprised...thats why these high scores


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> people can get 70 or 80 points by working in job during degree like 1 y 5 points extra, 3y 10 points extra/////etc...lot of my students did it while working and i just showing one uni of me,, there is hips people who do that,, you would be suprised...thats why these high scores


Like me i claimed 5 points from my job as an onshore appicant. This might be possible even in the current job market. But 10 points for 3 years work experience is very difficult in on shore. For that you have to work from the beginning of the uni and just after you step into this country. As most of the student visa grant for 3.5 years inclusive graduation ceremony. Out of that first 6 to 8 months in average student struggle to find a job just to survive. After that if you lucky then you may get a job in coles or woolies or MYER or DAVID jones as a sales representative. Proper accounting job as an international student and claim 10 points after 3 years might happened once in a blue moon. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

but there are lot of offshore,, who work and studied in their degree home in home language and worked there as accountants....you dont know how many of them filled the EOI to come australia, why not if they have opportunity...... imagine from uk,, there is EISLT no problem as is native languge.,...this people will be invited first 




riyansydney said:


> Like me i claimed 5 points from my job as an onshore appicant. This might be possible even in the current job market. But 10 points for 3 years work experience is very difficult in on shore. For that you have to work from the beginning of the uni and just after you step into this country. As most of the student visa grant for 3.5 years inclusive graduation ceremony. Out of that first 6 to 8 months in average student struggle to find a job just to survive. After that if you lucky then you may get a job in coles or woolies or MYER or DAVID jones as a sales representative. Proper accounting job as an international student and claim 10 points after 3 years might happened once in a blue moon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> The only thing about Sydney that should worry you is the living costs. You are looking at AUD500/week or more for a decent place in suburbs to live with family. It also depends where you're living. When I used to live in north (Macquarie Park) I thought it was expensive. But then I moved to inner west, I realised north is not as expensive as inner west. The lifestyle in inner west to completely different from that of suburbs.
> 
> A lot of south Asians live in suburbs like Parramatta, Blacktown and Auburn, which are relatively cheaper. You can use your driving license here for first 3 months and after that period you will have to get NSW license. I'm sorry I can't really help you with schools as I never looked into it. There are plenty of real estate website you can look up before arriving like Real Estate, flatmates, Airbnb (for short term). That will give you a good idea about accomodation.


Thanks a lot for your valuable inputs....I will be in contact with you shorty.


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> but there are lot of offshore,, who work and studied in their degree home in home language and worked there as accountants....you dont know how many of them filled the EOI to come australia, why not if they have opportunity...... imagine from uk,, there is EISLT no problem as is native languge.,...this people will be invited first


I don't know much about EISLT. But for UK, Newzelend etc passport holder they have seperate English language requirement. It is not like ous. And those group of application is not suddenly impacting the invitation process i believe. I agree they might have the ability to impact in current situation but if it is the case then they can do it 2 years back when the eoi first introduce. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

so what you saying that english people do not apply offshore- onshore for residency? is fake, they are equal,,i studied in uni with one england girl who did accounting degree w me and applied after for 189.....


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> I don't know much about EISLT. But for UK, Newzelend etc passport holder they have seperate English language requirement. It is not like ous. And those group of application is not suddenly impacting the invitation process i believe. I agree they might have the ability to impact in current situation but if it is the case then they can do it 2 years back when the eoi first introduce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Also othe then English speaking country like china india or vietnam or Phillipines even you got 8 academic in ielts as an individual applicant as we assume application age 25 so 30 points. There for age 30, degree 15, ielts 20. If you start work within 25 age and lodge application by your age 30 then you might hit 70 points. But this also very rare case. One is 8 ielts score and second factor is the timing of your job. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> so what you saying that english people do not apply offshore- onshore for residency? is fake, they are equal,,i studied in uni with one england girl who did accounting degree w me and applied after for 189.....


I saw somewhere in the website before can't remember the exect link it mentioned that if you are a UK, USA, canada, Scotland or Ireland Newzelend passport holder then you are exempt from those English test. You just have to provide them the passport details. Your friend may be applied as an 189 like others submit same docs but her english language requirement was not that strict score rules


riyansydney said:


> Also othe then English speaking country like china india or vietnam or Phillipines even you got 8 academic in ielts as an individual applicant as we assume application age 25 so 30 points. There for age 30, degree 15, ielts 20. If you start work within 25 age and lodge application by your age 30 then you might hit 70 points. But this also very rare case. One is 8 ielts score and second factor is the timing of your job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

YES, english people who study in uni in australia do not need english tests,, but as they native english speakers they do get accounting jobs easily,,and easily applying for PR with points from work


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

azerty said:


> Hope so too. Hoping to see as many 65s cleared as possible by July.


July will be next financial year June 30 is the last day of this FY.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> people can get 70 or 80 points by working in job during degree like 1 y 5 points extra, 3y 10 points extra/////etc...lot of my students did it while working and i just showing one uni of me,, there is hips people who do that,, you would be suprised...thats why these high scores


How come when you are only allowed to work 20hours a week? Do companies really hire undergraduates for just 20 houra a week? What sort of work do they do?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> How come when you are only allowed to work 20hours a week? Do companies really hire undergraduates for just 20 houra a week? What sort of work do they do?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




And the other thing is, you need to be hired as a full accountant otherwise your work experience won't be assessed as relevant..I know even local student who have excellent marks and struggle to find part time entry level work, I'm not really sure how probable this scenario is


----------



## ivetka233

yes they can do 20h week, but some people travel and study on work and travel visa and work full time and if need more visa work on student visa....

i ment also people who love in uk, are uk residents ,speak proper english do study accounting degree in uk e.g and these people work in home country ,can work full time as they do not need visa, this people till 5y finishing bachelor and master in accounting or CPA e.g can gain 5y experiencies...and more points,,, 

when this people apply and come after to austrania onshore or apply from home country offshore,, many get more points... so y can see 70 points + sth... is easy to get more points once y work


----------



## roshan123

aurora.a said:


> And the other thing is, you need to be hired as a full accountant otherwise your work experience won't be assessed as relevant..I know even local student who have excellent marks and struggle to find part time entry level work, I'm not really sure how probable this scenario is[/QUOTE
> 
> also I heard they count work experience only after we get the qualification [ degree ] is that right ? any idea?


----------



## ivetka233

i ment lot of people even on work and holiday visa start here degreee


----------



## aurora.a

roshan123 said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the other thing is, you need to be hired as a full accountant otherwise your work experience won't be assessed as relevant..I know even local student who have excellent marks and struggle to find part time entry level work, I'm not really sure how probable this scenario is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I heard they count work experience only after we get the qualification [ degree ] is that right ? any idea?
Click to expand...


Yes, I forgot about that


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> How come when you are only allowed to work 20hours a week? Do companies really hire undergraduates for just 20 houra a week? What sort of work do they do?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I don't know what she talked about.  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

riyansydney said:


> thatmiserable65pointerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come when you are only allowed to work 20hours a week? Do companies really hire undergraduates for just 20 houra a week? What sort of work do they do?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what she talked about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

UK and other english speaking nationals don't need ielts to apply for visa but they do it to increase points. One forum member from uk got pte 90 each and got invited from nsw 190 as external auditor with 60 points in September. I think those accountants who are stuck in 60 points from last 10-12 months are trying really hard on english. If they succeed they will reach straight to 70 points. Imagine if there are 5000 60 pointer and even 10 percent got succed it will be 500 70 pointer within few months.


----------



## azerty

Just to note, while UK, US, Canada, NZ, Irish passport holders are exempt from proving they have competent english for an Australian visa application, CPA/ICAA/IPA do not exempt them from those requirements when doing a skills assessment with them. 

So their English language requirements are the same with the rest of us at least when it comes to accountants / external auditors.


----------



## riyansydney

Crazy student said:


> UK and other english speaking nationals don't need ielts to apply for visa but they do it to increase points. One forum member from uk got pte 90 each and got invited from nsw 190 as external auditor with 60 points in September. I think those accountants who are stuck in 60 points from last 10-12 months are trying really hard on english. If they succeed they will reach straight to 70 points. Imagine if there are 5000 60 pointer and even 10 percent got succed it will be 500 70 pointer within few months.


Based on your estimation you are saying at the end that there will be no more 65 pts invitation this year for this 10% inclination. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

riyansydney said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> UK and other english speaking nationals don't need ielts to apply for visa but they do it to increase points. One forum member from uk got pte 90 each and got invited from nsw 190 as external auditor with 60 points in September. I think those accountants who are stuck in 60 points from last 10-12 months are trying really hard on english. If they succeed they will reach straight to 70 points. Imagine if there are 5000 60 pointer and even 10 percent got succed it will be 500 70 pointer within few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on your estimation you are saying at the end that there will be no more 65 pts invitation this year for this 10% inclination.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I belive all 65 pointer will be invited because there are not many left. All with superior english and later date have already got 190. I am just trying to rationalize the surge of 70 pointer within short time. Whatever we say its very hard to score 70 for everyone considering if you gain point on experience you will loose on age and have to be everything perfect to score 70.


----------



## ivetka233

so you saying that UK, NZ etc people who study in Brisbane on work and holiday visas do not apply for 189?

So than what option you think they get PR? HEHEH


----------



## azerty

@aurora.a With all this talk about working holidays. I kind of want to ask, is the work and holiday (462) visa option still open for you? 5 points from a year's work experience in Aus might be helpful if you are able to get that.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> @aurora.a With all this talk about working holidays. I kind of want to ask, is the work and holiday (462) visa option still open for you? 5 points from a year's work experience in Aus might be helpful if you are able to get that.




Thanks for thinking of me, but no, as I used my whv the year before my studies to earn money for my tuition. In addition there is a 6 month work restriction for each employer. It'd be pretty hard to find two accounting positions within a year in my opinion, both lasting exactly 6 months


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, but no, as I used my whv the year before my studies to earn money for my tuition. In addition there is a 6 month work restriction for each employer. It'd be pretty hard to find two accounting positions within a year in my opinion, both lasting exactly 6 months


No worries, yea, it would've been tricky, but thought it was worth a shot.

Good luck, hope you'll find an extra few points somewhere to add with your upcoming age points.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> No worries, yea, it would've been tricky, but thought it is worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope you'll find an extra few points somewhere to add with your upcoming age points.




I'll have 70 points next year, just hope they don't remove accountants and this sudden increase of 70 point applicants is temporary.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I'll have 70 points next year, just hope they don't remove accountants and this sudden increase of 70 point applicants is temporary.


Same here. Logically, I don't think they will go to that extreme. But I'll only feel better around June when they announce the new SOL.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Same here. Logically, I don't think they will go to that extreme. But I'll only feel better around June when they announce the new SOL.




I don't think they can afford to; there's been significantly decreasing numbers of international student enrollment since 2012. I expect they will cut the quota again though


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I don't think they can afford to; there's been significantly decreasing numbers of international student enrollment since 2012. I expect they will cut the quota again though


Agreed


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

azerty said:


> Agreed


I think there is still loads of OS coming to this country till date. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I think there is still loads of OS coming to this country till date.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes, though, I'm also sure they are well aware that it could easily change depending on their policies. 

Eg. 2010 after changes in skilled migration:
Lost international student enrolments may cost Australia billions 

2012 (Knight review) :
Knight review lifts visa requirements for overseas students 

Student data:
https://internationaleducation.gov....-Data/Pages/InternationalStudentData2015.aspx


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Any Gen accountants received 190 invite this week?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

can sb unswear me how people from uk, NZ, and othr english speaking countries applying for PR after completing degree either in their own country or in australia ...is it same system as 189?


----------



## SadPanda

Guys dont worry, they are NOT removing Accountants for next year.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> can sb unswear me how people from uk, NZ, and othr english speaking countries applying for PR after completing degree either in their own country or in australia ...is it same system as 189?


Same system, they only get an automatic pass on the competent english requirement. Everything else is the same.


----------



## azerty

SadPanda said:


> Guys dont worry, they are NOT removing Accountants for next year.


Do you have a source on that info, mate?


----------



## ivetka233

so they add another 10 points for profficient english or how many points? How they make up 60 points, how that work as english is not counted

Of course they wount remove accountants, that immpossible they needed but they will probably shrink cealing i assume





azerty said:


> Same system, they only get an automatic pass on the competent english requirement. Everything else is the same.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> so they add another 10 points for profficient english or how many points? How they make up 60 points, how that work as english is not counted


If they need to get points for proficient english and above, they need to take an English exam like all of us.

They only get an automatic competent english (0 points) just by showing they are a citizen of those countries, which allows them to skip the exam step altogether if they are not relying on English to get 60 points or their occupation's assessor do not require them to take the exam.


----------



## ivetka233

yes than how they get 60 points,, is 10 points from english is not counted?


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> yes than how they get 60 points,, is 10 points from english is not counted?


Their English is counted. If they took and got an ielts 7 or equivalent, they will get 10 points. 

They just have an extra option to show that they have ielts 6 just by showing their passport instead of taking an exam.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Anyone applied a student or visitors visa while holding a 485 visa?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Anyone applied a student or visitors visa while holding a 485 visa?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Known someone who went from 485 to student visa, so I think it's possible. That was from bachelors to masters though.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

azerty said:


> Known someone who went from 485 to student visa, so I think it's possible. That was from bachelors to masters though.


I will applying a stu visa soon

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

i did it, is possible 





azerty said:


> Known someone who went from 485 to student visa, so I think it's possible. That was from bachelors to masters though.


----------



## cink

I got invite for 190 visa today


----------



## azerty

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I will applying a stu visa soon
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Good luck! Maybe ask the question in its own thread or seek advice from a MARA agent in case there are things you need to take note of.


----------



## Mak1986

Congrats Wen did apply for the visa please let me know can u please tell your points breakdown. cuz i have already received invite for 190 just collecting docs will apply for visa next week .


----------



## aurora.a

Looks like nsw is quite busy today as some software engineers are getting invites and people here are being approved. I hope this means they get to me soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mak1986 said:


> Dont worry u will get it soon i uploaded docs and paid fee on 19 march 2016 . I think u will also get it within 1 or 2 days for sure


Still haven't got anything from nsw.. 
Paid 330 and all docs on 23rd its 7 April today but nothing


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Does anyone know if I decide to apply for 485 if I can use my existing skills assessment from cpa or do I have to revoke it for a provisional assessment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Does anyone know if I decide to apply for 485 if I can use my existing skills assessment from cpa or do I have to revoke it for a provisional assessment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Existing is fine.

(edit: actually if you're applying under post study work stream, you might not need a skills assessment)


----------



## BAT7722

*Management Accountant - anyone?*

Hi guys

I have only lodged my EOI this Monday, but I can already feel the pressure building on me. Things seem difficult from the EOI stage. Especially for my code 221112 - Management Accountant.

Do we have any Management Accountants here who might have lodged EOIs and got state sponsorship?

Help please.


----------



## BAT7722

cink said:


> I got invite for 190 visa today


What occupation code, Cink?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> i did it, is possible


Do you respond to Private messages too? So I can ask you a few relevant questions? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

cink said:


> I got invite for 190 visa today


Wow Congrats. At what time was it received?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Anyone applied a student or visitors visa while holding a 485 visa?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I have applied for visitor visa while holding 485 and I am currently on visitor visa & waiting for my PR to be approved


----------



## NitroG

Hey Guys,

What is the General Timeline to receive NSW Invitation for General Accountant 70 points EOI.

Thank You,


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Sumit1984 said:


> I have applied for visitor visa while holding 485 and I am currently on visitor visa & waiting for my PR to be approved


What do you think is a cheapest option? Which country are you from? And what about the funds?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Wow Congrats. At what time was it received?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


9 morning indian time. i think they are sending first to offshore applicants bcoz i applied only on 27th.


----------



## Sunita_p

cink said:


> 9 morning indian time. i think they are sending first to offshore applicants bcoz i applied only on 27th.


What are your points breakdown?


----------



## cink

Sunita_p said:


> What are your points breakdown?



ilets -10
Edu -15
exp-15
age-25


----------



## Sumit1984

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> What do you think is a cheapest option? Which country are you from? And what about the funds?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


At first instance even I thought of applying for student visa, but as u know it is an expensive option, so I opted for visitor visa as I was pretty much sure that I will get my invitation for 189 sooner or later.
I am from India, and about the funds, if u do not have, just borrow it from your friend and keep it in your account till the time you get visa. You need to show around $7000 per applicant for 3 months of visitor visa.
P.S. You just need to show the ACCOUNT's BALANCE CERTIFICATE not ACCOUNT's STATEMENT.
If you need more info, you can call me direct on zero4zero6153zerozerozero


----------



## bridge93

Many software engineers got NSW invitation today. I hope accountants get invites soon too.

Age : 25
Pte: (90 90 90 90 ) 20 superior
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5
Ss: 65 + 5 =70
EOI NSW: 24/03/2016


----------



## BAT7722

bridge93 said:


> Many software engineers got NSW invitation today. I hope accountants get invites soon too.
> 
> Age : 25
> Pte: (90 90 90 90 ) 20 superior
> Edu: 15
> Aus study: 5
> Ss: 65 + 5 =70
> EOI NSW: 24/03/2016


I hope so too.

I have same points as you. 65+5 - NSW


----------



## aurora.a

Yeah I've watching the other two threads as well. The previous weeks they were alternating between 2613xx and accountants, so maybe the next round will be accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88

cink said:


> ilets -10
> Edu -15
> exp-15
> age-25



Congrats


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> Yeah I've watching the other two threads as well. The previous weeks they were alternating between 2613xx and accountants, so maybe the next round will be accountants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Aurora
Your EOI date, is it 4th of January or 1st of April?


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Hey Aurora
> 
> Your EOI date, is it 4th of January or 1st of April?




My eoi is 4th of January as the date is in Australian formatting.


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> My eoi is 4th of January as the date is in Australian formatting. Also, just heads up - if you post the same post in multiple threads the moderators will give you a warning as it is against forum rules.


Thanks dude, I will be careful.

Do they normally take that long for issuing invites? I mean you have entered into 4th month now.


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Thanks dude, I will be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they normally take that long for issuing invites? I mean you have entered into 4th month now.




I only have 60+5 so I have to wait longer. There were a few people with my same points breakdown who got invited in November and waited only 2 months. There is no "normally" this financial year. No one knows what is happening. Before most of the 65 point accountants on this forum got invited some people were even saying NSW would only invite those with 70+5


----------



## Attentionseeker

If NSW is to invite another 1500 people in next 3 months, I assume accountants will be invited in atleast two more occasions. A batch of accountants was invited in Feb and then in March. They should invite more accountants sometime this month. Make sure you check your emails on Thursdays and Fridays especially.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> If NSW is to invite another 1500 people in next 3 months, I assume accountants will be invited in atleast two more occasions. A batch of accountants was invited in Feb and then in March. They should invite more accountants sometime this month.




It also depends on how many 2613xx they just invited...


----------



## kb78

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum and I have few queries regarding Skilled Migration Visa for ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). I moved to Sydney from India in Feb'16 and I am on deputation here as an Accountant (General) on 457 VISA and would be here till July'16. My total experience of 12 years is into Accounts Payable. I am a Graduate in Commerce. My queries are:

1. Am I eligible to apply for Skilled Migration and is there any lock in or waiting period to apply since I already have a 457 visa?

2. I checked online regarding the Assessing Authority and would like to understand whom should I approach to for my assessment (CPA/CA/IPA)?

3. What is the process after assessment and on what basis are the points calculated? Is the point calculation method same as for other occupations or is it different in these assessing authorities?

Will really appreciate if you guys can help me out with this.

Thanks


----------



## AkramAhmed

Sumit1984 said:


> I have applied for visitor visa while holding 485 and I am currently on visitor visa & waiting for my PR to be approved



hey bro,just a quick question .have u got any case officer yet ? i applied on 17th feb with 70 points (gen.acc).still waiting, no reply from immi :confused2:


----------



## Sumit1984

AkramAhmed said:


> hey bro,just a quick question .have u got any case officer yet ? i applied on 17th feb with 70 points (gen.acc).still waiting, no reply from immi :confused2:


No brother, i am waiting too.. I think due to strike in public sector all the application got delayed.
However, one of my mate applied on 9th Feb, he got case officer on 3rd March and asked for some docs, since then even he is waiting..


----------



## AkramAhmed

Sumit1984 said:


> No brother, i am waiting too.. I think due to strike in public sector all the application got delayed.
> However, one of my mate applied on 9th Feb, he got case officer on 3rd March and asked for some docs, since then even he is waiting..





ya bro.could be... the way immi work is really confusing! one of my friend got NSW invite on 25th feb, applied on 7th March and got his visa on 4th April.was really quick! he was on 190 (taxation accountant).

Dont know whats wrong with 189!:confused2:


----------



## Sumit1984

AkramAhmed said:


> ya bro.could be... the way immi work is really confusing! one of my friend got NSW invite on 25th feb, applied on 7th March and got his visa on 4th April.was really quick! he was on 190 (taxation accountant).
> 
> Dont know whats wrong with 189!:confused2:


Hope for the best bro..:fingerscrossed:
It's really frustrating for me to wait because I am on visitor visa - no work rights..its very hard to survive


----------



## AkramAhmed

Sumit1984 said:


> Hope for the best bro..:fingerscrossed:
> It's really frustrating for me to wait because I am on visitor visa - no work rights..its very hard to survive


i understand your pain bro  . please dont loose hope .

hope for the best :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NitroG

Hi Sumit1984,

What was your EOI submission date ???? for Section 189 VISA


----------



## riyansydney

Is NSW usually send invitation mail at friday????


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> Hope for the best bro..:fingerscrossed:
> It's really frustrating for me to wait because I am on visitor visa - no work rights..its very hard to survive


You can apply for work rights btw.


----------



## Sumit1984

NitroG said:


> Hi Sumit1984,
> 
> What was your EOI submission date ???? for Section 189 VISA


EOI submission date : 05 March @ 05:41 am


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Is NSW usually send invitation mail at friday????




It can be any day but usually Thursdays and Fridays, but they've been inviting primarily 2613xx


----------



## kb78

Anyone?


----------



## ivetka233

Hope never dies...


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> You can apply for work rights btw.


How ??


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> How ??


Not sure which one but you apply for another bridging visa that gives you work rights.


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> Not sure which one but you apply for another bridging visa that gives you work rights.


My visitor visa finalised on 21st March for 3 months with no working rights and then on 23rd March I applied for PR and granted Bridging visa A BUT this bridging is not in effect because my visitor visa is currently in effect (it is written on Bridging visa).

If I request Immi to suspend my visitor visa, then I will be given Bridging Visa E which means no work & no travel, therefore there is no point to ask for anythkng from Immigration.


----------



## NB891

Sumit1984 said:


> My visitor visa finalised on 21st March for 3 months with no working rights and then on 23rd March I applied for PR and granted Bridging visa A BUT this bridging is not in effect because my visitor visa is currently in effect (it is written on Bridging visa).
> 
> 
> 
> If I request Immi to suspend my visitor visa, then I will be given Bridging Visa E which means no work & no travel, therefore there is no point to ask for anythkng from Immigration.




I'm in a similar situation - my next three month stay expires on 30th April and I am currently waiting on NSW to approve nomination. My documents were submitted 29th March. If it is not done in the next three weeks then I will have to leave country and come back in which will give me another three months and bridging visa won't kick in r these three months. It's very frustrating


----------



## Sumit1984

NB891 said:


> I'm in a similar situation - my next three month stay expires on 30th April and I am currently waiting on NSW to approve nomination. My documents were submitted 29th March. If it is not done in the next three weeks then I will have to leave country and come back in which will give me another three months and bridging visa won't kick in r these three months. It's very frustrating


One option is for you to apply for extension of visitor visa for another 3 months but if you get "No further stay" condition, then it will be a problem to apply any other visa while staying in this country.
P.S. Applying visitor visa from offshore have 50-60% chances to get No further stay condition, so pls keep this thing in mind.


----------



## NB891

Sumit1984 said:


> One option is for you to apply for extension of visitor visa for another 3 months but if you get "No further stay" condition, then it will be a problem to apply any other visa while staying in this country.
> 
> P.S. Applying visitor visa from offshore have 50-60% chances to get No further stay condition, so pls keep this thing in mind.




I thought of that but I'm too put off by the no further stay condition. That would defeat the purpose of everything I have been doing to date. Let's hope NSW get through loads of applications in the few weeks


----------



## Sumit1984

NB891 said:


> I thought of that but I'm too put off by the no further stay condition. That would defeat the purpose of everything I have been doing to date. Let's hope NSW get through loads of applications in the few weeks


I read somewhere that you can even email NSW and request them to prioritise your application as your visa is expiring soon. Just give it a shot, you might get some help from them


----------



## ivetka233

Whats unfear is that UK, and other english speaking applicants can get their free pass on EISLT and automatically claim 10 points,, ....some of them can even speak to that levels

Also another advantages, this people getting so fast jobs in accounting as they are english speaking......

How fear is this all to international students?


And lastly, they can than grew too much points to apply 189, so we just wondering how is it possible that so much 70 or 75 points owners been selected


----------



## NB891

Sumit1984 said:


> I read somewhere that you can even email NSW and request them to prioritise your application as your visa is expiring soon. Just give it a shot, you might get some help from them




Thank you, I will try - I read it too but I think it's only if your visa is expiring and you are working here which I am not. But it's worth a shot.


----------



## Makybe Diva

ivetka233 said:


> UK, and other english speaking applicants can get their free pass on EISLT and automatically claim 10 points


We do not get a 'free pass' to automatically claim 10 points. We must sit the exam like everyone else to claim any points.


----------



## aurora.a

Makybe Diva said:


> We do not get a 'free pass' to automatically claim 10 points. We must sit the exam like everyone else to claim any points.




I don't know where she got that idea. I am from US, if I didn't take the ielts I get 0 points under the assumption that my English ability is only band 6.


----------



## ivetka233

really? so you do everything same as others to get through points system etc to get PR?

Is it many of you who wants to come to australia and migrate?




Makybe Diva said:


> We do not get a 'free pass' to automatically claim 10 points. We must sit the exam like everyone else to claim any points.


----------



## Sumit1984

aurora.a said:


> I don't know where she got that idea. I am from US, if I didn't take the ielts I get 0 points under the assumption that my English ability is only band 6.


No offence but I already mentioned that she has no knowledge whatsoever.


----------



## Attentionseeker

If you look at the migration stats, most migrants are from China and India followed by UK.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> If you look at the migration stats, most migrants are from China and India followed by UK.




I have yet to meet another American who has tried to get pr in recent years. I have met some US exchange students who want to stay but are clueless about the process and don't really bother to learn about it


----------



## Makybe Diva

Sumit1984 said:


> No offence but I already mentioned that she has no knowledge whatsoever.


I saw that but thought I'd better repeat it


----------



## Makybe Diva

aurora.a said:


> I don't know where she got that idea. I am from US, if I didn't take the ielts I get 0 points under the assumption that my English ability is only band 6.


It was made quite clear about 5 pages ago....


----------



## aurora.a

Makybe Diva said:


> It was made quite clear about 5 pages ago....




I saw that as well...


----------



## Makybe Diva

aurora.a said:


> I have yet to meet another American who has tried to get pr in recent years. I have met some US exchange students who want to stay but are clueless about the process and don't really bother to learn about it


That's interesting. I'm from Scotland and probably the main reason for making the move is the better climate and the lifestyle options that gives us. I guess if I was from, Chicago, for example, I would probably just move to Miami. Sorry for the generalisation there but hopefully you get my point ?


----------



## ivetka233

it was offensive, by the way sb on this forum said this,, is not my own opinion



Makybe Diva said:


> I saw that but thought I'd better repeat it


----------



## aurora.a

Makybe Diva said:


> That's interesting. I'm from Scotland and probably the main reason for making the move is the better climate and the lifestyle options that gives us. I guess if I was from, Chicago, for example, I would probably just move to Miami. Sorry for the generalisation there but hopefully you get my point ?



Yep don't worry, I am a bit weird. A big part of the reason I moved is because Australia has a socialist system rather than the joke of a capitalist system we have in America. Australians don't even think about some of the things that Americans are debating and threatening each other over (usually with their guns).


----------



## Makybe Diva

aurora.a said:


> Australians don't even think about some of the things that Americans are debating and threatening each other over (usually with their guns).


I can understand that - I just don't get this fascination with guns. But let's not get started on that.....back to EOIs for accountants......


----------



## aurora.a

Makybe Diva said:


> I can understand that - I just don't get this fascination with guns. But let's not get started on that.....back to EOIs for accountants......




Haha feel free to PM me


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Guys, I have received my ACCA membership assessment today from CPA Australia.

I need some clarity while filling EOI, in education section, what fields I should select while adding ACCA? Please see the screen shot I have attached for reference, thanks .


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: in progress
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## NitroG

Makybe Diva said:


> I can understand that - I just don't get this fascination with guns. But let's not get started on that.....back to EOIs for accountants......


I believe KPMG was having a drive especially for the UK folks to move to Australia and I believe you have a pretty rich experience in your field (Auditing) why don't you try them. You could save on your PR fees.


----------



## NitroG

arsalanzaki911 said:


> View attachment 61466
> 
> 
> Guys, I have received my ACCA membership assessment today from CPA Australia.
> 
> I need some clarity while filling EOI, in education section, what fields I should select while adding ACCA? Please see the screen shot I have attached for reference, thanks .
> 
> 
> ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
> English: Superior (PTE 79+)
> CPA Assessment: in progress
> Total points without SS:65
> Points with SS:70


I added ACCA under "Masters Others" you can check on that but the course and Body conferring the Education seems fine to me.


----------



## bridge93

Guys question? Do NSW send invitations twice a month ?


----------



## Makybe Diva

NitroG said:


> I believe KPMG was having a drive especially for the UK folks to move to Australia and I believe you have a pretty rich experience in your field (Auditing) why don't you try them. You could save on your PR fees.


Thanks for the tip but I've already got my PR sorted
Interesting though if that was the case as I often hear on here of the oversupply of Accountants in Australia...


----------



## arsalanzaki911

I submitted my EOI today, please see the timeline in my signature, thanks.


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## Makybe Diva

arsalanzaki911 said:


> View attachment 61466
> 
> 
> Guys, I have received my ACCA membership assessment today from CPA Australia.
> 
> I need some clarity while filling EOI, in education section, what fields I should select while adding ACCA? Please see the screen shot I have attached for reference, thanks .
> 
> 
> ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
> English: Superior (PTE 79+)
> CPA Assessment: in progress
> Total points without SS:65
> Points with SS:70


I choose "Degree - Other"
As long as you choose an option that gives you 15 points you should be ok


----------



## NitroG

Makybe Diva said:


> Thanks for the tip but I've already got my PR sorted
> Interesting though if that was the case as I often hear on here of the oversupply of Accountants in Australia...


Let me try looking for the Link I will pass on the same to you once I find the same. I had got some calls last year and they were asking me to refer my friends from UK therefore just put the same out in the forum by the in the meanwhile you could also check https://www.etaxjobs.com.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Makybe Diva said:


> I choose "Degree - Other"
> As long as you choose an option that gives you 15 points you should be ok


Hi Makybe Diva, what documents did u provide for education proof to DIBP as u r ACCA as well secondly what did u mention in institute name field in visa form? did u mention ACCA as institute or did u mention the tuition provider?


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Hi Makybe Diva, what documents did u provide for education proof to DIBP as u r ACCA as well secondly what did u mention in institute name field in visa form? did u mention ACCA as institute or did u mention the tuition provider?


I uploaded membership certificate, letter of good standing and exam transcript.

I said ACCA as institute. I studied at home with BPP study material but didn't mention them throughout the whole visa process.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Makybe Diva said:


> I uploaded membership certificate, letter of good standing and exam transcript.
> 
> I said ACCA as institute. I studied at home with BPP study material but didn't mention them throughout the whole visa process.


ok and what about the time period of degree i mean how did u calculate the time period u spent in ACCA? coz we have to give start and end date of our degree


----------



## Makybe Diva

Tinkerbell1 said:


> ok and what about the time period of degree i mean how did u calculate the time period u spent in ACCA? coz we have to give start and end date of our degree


I put the date i registered with ACCA. I checked my emails and found the very first registration email they sent me. This was long before I sat my first exam (maybe 1 year) as it took me a while to get going haha.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Makybe Diva said:


> I choose "Degree - Other"
> 
> As long as you choose an option that gives you 15 points you should be ok




Thanks for the valuable guidance.


----------



## azerty

@aurora.a @attentionseeker @stormbaby and whoever else may be interested. 
With all your talk about problems about cheating and such about 30 pages ago, I thought this docu may be of interest  

Should be watched to completion before commenting though.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> @aurora.a @attentionseeker @stormbaby and whoever else may be interested.
> With all your talk about problems about cheating and such about 30 pages ago, I thought this docu may be of interest
> 
> Should be watched to completion before commenting though.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6OrXP8ZF8Ao




Unfortunately my current Internet connection is too poor for me to watch long videos...I'll have to wait until I'm back in Sydney. I did get to the part where they mentioned the double pass rule that was so controversial at USyd....lol all my subjects were double pass at my school and the teaching staff told me it was implemented because of the cheating. It made exam periods extremely stressful for me


----------



## engr.asadbutt

Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?

I am posting on behalf of my friend.

My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were. 
He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.

He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.

Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?

Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.

Early retort is awaited ?


----------



## NitroG

engr.asadbutt said:


> Can anyone guide/tell me how to verify IELTS results ?
> 
> I am posting on behalf of my friend.
> 
> My friend gave Ielts test, and he mentioned his friend,s home address when applied for Ielts test and before he gets the original certificate he moved to other country because of some serious problem and didnot contacted his friend to keep his ielts result or share the results with him. He didnot even check the results online. It is now over 2 months and what to check what the results were.
> He cannot check online because online validity is for 40 days only.
> 
> He contacted his friend now and asked about the mail of hard copy of ielts results but the misplaced it and that cannot be found.
> 
> Is there any posibility or a way out to find out what his results were ?
> 
> Please share a solution if any one has gone through this situation or he/she knows anything about it.
> 
> Early retort is awaited ?


"I think there are too many friends involved here" Jokes aside

Please contact British Council and provide them with your verification proof and ID and they will send you a Duplicate one but they may charge so such a service.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

NitroG said:


> "I think there are too many friends involved here" Jokes aside
> 
> Please contact British Council and provide them with your verification proof and ID and they will send you a Duplicate one but they may charge so such a service.


My friend has called them over helpline but they simoly refused to provide results / photocopy or duplicate.


----------



## NitroG

engr.asadbutt said:


> My friend has called them over helpline but they simoly refused to provide results / photocopy or duplicate.


Give me some time I can call the Dubai British Council Branch and check with them what the exact procedure is, but in the meantime could you let me know In which country the exam was undertaken ???


----------



## engr.asadbutt

NitroG said:


> Give me some time I can call the Dubai British Council Branch and check with them what the exact procedure is, but in the meantime could you let me know In which country the exam was undertaken ???


Bro it was taken in lahore pakistan.


----------



## NitroG

engr.asadbutt said:


> Bro it was taken in lahore pakistan.


Lahore I am not sure I will be able to help you out with,

But by Monday evening I can get back to you with the comments from Dubai British council on how to go about retrieving the lost IELTS scores.

Hoping it could give you some direction on your above problem.


----------



## engr.asadbutt

NitroG said:


> Lahore I am not sure I will be able to help you out with,
> 
> But by Monday evening I can get back to you with the comments from Dubai British council on how to go about retrieving the lost IELTS scores.
> 
> Hoping it could give you some direction on your above problem.


Brother i ll be waiting 

Thankyou very much 
Thanks a lot

That ll he very helpful if there is any posibility found regarding scores retrieval.


----------



## BAT7722

Hey guys

Is NSW getting to the stage 'done with accountants'? 
From all you guys' posts, I don't quite catch the state nominating much folks. Am i wrong?


----------



## ivetka233

just couple of days and invitation round comming are y excited?


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> just couple of days and invitation round comming are y excited?


Yeah. Frustrated.  

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

d worry y may be invited in next fin year,, y have 6 points d be flustrated,,just wait, lot of people give up before the end..... 

i w say no hope is for 60 point owners nt you.....who said y must be invited in this FY,,, be happy .....one day that day w come, y have nice points so just wait





riyansydney said:


> Yeah. Frustrated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> d worry y may be invited in next fin year,, y have 6 points d be flustrated,,just wait, lot of people give up before the end.....
> 
> i w say no hope is for 60 point owners nt you.....who said y must be invited in this FY,,, be happy .....one day that day w come, y have nice points so just wait


Hope for the best

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Do NSW usually invite twice a month ? 

Age: 25
Pte: 90 90 90 90 = 20
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5
Ss: 65 + 5 = 70
General accountant


----------



## Attentionseeker

They invited once a month in last couple of months. There was nothing in Dec and Jan. Only 70+5 pointers were invited during that time.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Time to take ielts or pte again for 8 each

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Time to take ielts or pte again for 8 each
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Why. Aren't you confident with 65 till June??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

riyansydney said:


> Why. Aren't you confident with 65 till June??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


No I am not. Even 190 with 65+s seems doubtful

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

What is your doe once again?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Time to take ielts or pte again for 8 each
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I thought you were awaiting approval from NSW? No?


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> I thought you were awaiting approval from NSW? No?


 the Chance are even less in 190 for me. Mine IELTS 6.5 over all. The probably not going to look at it.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> I thought you were awaiting approval from NSW? No?


After looking at immitracker and reading this forum I think even Nsw is copying immi's footsteps. They are picking applicants with 8+ bands or those who have claimed points for experience.

I am waiting for approval from Nsw but seems like its not going to happen too though my visa is expiring on 29th April. So I am appearing in ielts or Pte next week for 8 bands. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> After looking at immitracker and reading this forum I think even Nsw is copying immi's footsteps. They are picking applicants with 8+ bands or those who have claimed points for experience.
> 
> I am waiting for approval from Nsw but seems like its not going to happen too though my visa is expiring on 29th April. So I am appearing in ielts or Pte next week for 8 bands.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Save your money, you got invite already! Just wait, remember there's rolling strikes until the end of next week so things might be delayed


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

aurora.a said:


> Save your money, you got invite already! Just wait, remember there's rolling strikes until the end of next week so things might be delayed


It was an invitation to apply for nomination. I was never nominated....

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## kawal_547

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> After looking at immitracker and reading this forum I think even Nsw is copying immi's footsteps. They are picking applicants with 8+ bands or those who have claimed points for experience.
> 
> I am waiting for approval from Nsw but seems like its not going to happen too though my visa is expiring on 29th April. So I am appearing in ielts or Pte next week for 8 bands.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


NSW always picks candidates on merit basis....which first of all includes the highest scoring in IELTS/PTE....then exp....on the cases where points clash.


----------



## aurora.a

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> It was an invitation to apply for nomination. I was never nominated....
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Call them then. Maybe they are having issues verifying something, if you've been denied surely they would have notified you. I know it is a pain in the proverbial but they only answer calls from 10-12 their time but just wait it out. I have never heard of someone not getting nominated approved unless their points were overstated


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

kawal_547 said:


> NSW always picks candidates on merit basis....which first of all includes the highest scoring in IELTS/PTE....then exp....on the cases where points clash.


And you are absolutely correct

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> After looking at immitracker and reading this forum I think even Nsw is copying immi's footsteps. They are picking applicants with 8+ bands or those who have claimed points for experience.
> 
> I am waiting for approval from Nsw but seems like its not going to happen too though my visa is expiring on 29th April. So I am appearing in ielts or Pte next week for 8 bands.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


If you haven't made any mistake in points calculation, you will be fine. Stop panicking! Just couple of months back, it was very normal to get nomination approval in 2 months time.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

aurora.a said:


> Call them then. Maybe they are having issues verifying something, if you've been denied surely they would have notified you. I know it is a pain in the proverbial but they only answer calls from 10-12 their time but just wait it out. I have never heard of someone not getting nominated approved unless their points were overstated


I called them to expedite my application but they said we can go ahead only if you are employed in Nsw or turning above age limits soon. Well, I sent them an email about it too but nobody replied to it.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Attentionseeker said:


> If you haven't made any mistake in points calculation, you will be fine. Stop panicking!


Yes theres no mistake in points.

I will update my signature right now for others to view

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

engr.asadbutt said:


> Brother i ll be waiting
> 
> Thankyou very much
> Thanks a lot
> 
> That ll he very helpful if there is any posibility found regarding scores retrieval.


Hi,

I spoke to the Dubai British Council today, following was their response

You need to contact them by calling them or writing them an email, the best would be to meet their representative in person at Karachi Lasioning branch, Once you have an audience with the representative please pass on your identity verification details which you had submitted for or during the registration of the exams. 

Once verified you could either ask them to send as email which details you of the test results or ask them for a Duplicate copy of the test results. you would only need to pay the courier fees for mailing the document be it Nationally or Internationally.

Hope the above response suffices.


----------



## maxngo

I got my NSW approval within 2 hours since contacting them.

I applied nsw nomination on 29feb, and until 7 march didnt get it, so i called and email. 2 hours later i got approval.

You gotta have good reason for it, and depends on the mood of the CO that day


----------



## NitroG

maxngo said:


> I got my NSW approval within 2 hours since contacting them.
> 
> I applied nsw nomination on 29feb, and until 7 march didnt get it, so i called and email. 2 hours later i got approval.
> 
> You gotta have good reason for it, and depends on the mood of the CO that day


Dear Maxngo,

Could you please share contact details of NSW if I were to contact them, may be linl of the contact details if possible.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## maxngo

email address is written on the invitation letter nsw sent to you.


----------



## NitroG

maxngo said:


> email address is written on the invitation letter nsw sent to you.


Thank You, Maxngo

I believe it is an email sent by NSW which will make you eligible to apply for the Invitation to a specific state (NSW).

Thanks again for your quick response


----------



## maxngo

[email protected]


----------



## ivetka233

*how to get job in mines*

does have sb experiece with work in mines?

is it hard to get there? how does it works?


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> does have sb experiece with work in mines?
> 
> is it hard to get there? how does it works?


Just based on somebody that I talked to before, the mines will probably be set up with a range of amenities ( canteens, living quarters, recreational areas, etc). Workers will be transported in to work for a certain number of days and get a longer rest period after that.


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> does have sb experiece with work in mines?
> 
> 
> 
> is it hard to get there? how does it works?




My housemate worked in the mines for 3 months. It's hard work and very boring as you are out in the middle of nowhere. The pay is insane though. I know someone else who works two weeks on and two weeks off, which he spends on vacation in Bali or Thailand


----------



## ivetka233

is it hard to find job there?




aurora.a said:


> My housemate worked in the mines for 3 months. It's hard work and very boring as you are out in the middle of nowhere. The pay is insane though. I know someone else who works two weeks on and two weeks off, which he spends on vacation in Bali or Thailand


----------



## Kamal1811

*Case Officer allocation*

Has anyone who applied in march been allocated a case officer or given direct grants.

Lets keep everyone of us updated...

Cheers!!


----------



## genpmel

Hi Guys,

I have secured an interview from an accounting firm in WA. I really hope I get the job as I will need the offer letter for 190. As anyone here applied for 190 WA? Also how long am I meant to work in this firm if I do end up getting the job? any idea if WA nominates or invites accountants soon enough?

Also it it mandatory to hv 1 yr exp in Australia in the nominated field as well?


----------



## Jack21

Hi folks...m new to this forum but following this from quite a long time.

I got 190 invitation on 18th march & submitted my application on 24th.

I haven't got any reply from nsw till now. can anyone plz guide me regarding this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mohnishsharma

maxngo said:


> I got my NSW approval within 2 hours since contacting them.
> 
> I applied nsw nomination on 29feb, and until 7 march didnt get it, so i called and email. 2 hours later i got approval.
> 
> You gotta have good reason for it, and depends on the mood of the CO that day


Hi 

Many congrats for getting grant in so much swift way.... 

I am going to apply for visa in 2-3 days in the same category as yours under NSW nomination.

Just have few queries to ask you. can you please share your mail id for your support on the matter.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## davidk59

Hi guys,

Do you know if both overseas and Australian Police Clearances are all valid for 1 years from the date of issue? Is there any change they have made recently?

I got my overseas in July 2015 and Australian in May 2015, but I've lodged the application and uploaded on 23rd March. Do you think it's all fine?


----------



## riyansydney

Any prediction about invitation tonight. Will that be the same as last round or 65 pts will be move from 23 sep 2015 cutoff. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

davidk59 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you know if both overseas and Australian Police Clearances are all valid for 1 years from the date of issue? Is there any change they have made recently?
> 
> I got my overseas in July 2015 and Australian in May 2015, but I've lodged the application and uploaded on 23rd March. Do you think it's all fine?


Yes, 1 year. It does not have to done before you lodge your application so don't worry about that part, but may need to be redone if it expires by the time they decide your application.


----------



## RadheKrishna

Hello guys,

Need an advice. I have studied for more than 2 years in Perth ( Bentley and Murdoch suburb). My question is, can I claim for 5 points for study in regional areas as I have heard that the whole Western Australia is regional???? However some people say that no it's only few suburbs that are regional. I tried to get advice from migration agents but they want me to use their services, by paying $6000 before they can advice me. I had really bad experience with migration agent in the past, so I don't want to use any agent now.
Also my points are
Age : 30
English : 10
Studies : 15
2 years study in Australia : 5

You reckon there is any chance of NSW nomination?
Thank you guys for advice


----------



## blackrider89

RadheKrishna said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need an advice. I have studied for more than 2 years in Perth ( Bentley and Murdoch suburb). My question is, can I claim for 5 points for study in regional areas as I have heard that the whole Western Australia is regional???? However some people say that no it's only few suburbs that are regional. I tried to get advice from migration agents but they want me to use their services, by paying $6000 before they can advice me. I had really bad experience with migration agent in the past, so I don't want to use any agent now.
> Also my points are
> Age : 30
> English : 10
> Studies : 15
> 2 years study in Australia : 5
> 
> You reckon there is any chance of NSW nomination?
> Thank you guys for advice


No, you can't claim the 5 points.


----------



## azerty

RadheKrishna said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Need an advice. I have studied for more than 2 years in Perth ( Bentley and Murdoch suburb). My question is, can I claim for 5 points for study in regional areas as I have heard that the whole Western Australia is regional???? However some people say that no it's only few suburbs that are regional. I tried to get advice from migration agents but they want me to use their services, by paying $6000 before they can advice me. I had really bad experience with migration agent in the past, so I don't want to use any agent now.
> Also my points are
> Age : 30
> English : 10
> Studies : 15
> 2 years study in Australia : 5
> 
> You reckon there is any chance of NSW nomination?
> Thank you guys for advice


The below webpage tells you the postcodes considered regional. 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...killed-Migration-applications/regional-growth

As for NSW nomination, I don't know, but I think there are still quite a number of 65+5s waiting for NSW nomination.


----------



## shuklasr

riyansydney said:


> Any prediction about invitation tonight. Will that be the same as last round or 65 pts will be move from 23 sep 2015 cutoff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



I guess some 65 pts will be covered in next round only i.e. 23/04

Remember last round - 10 days 115 invitations of 70 pts only


----------



## azerty

And there's 28 days (from 15/3) of 70 pointers to go through. 

We can only hope that the cut off date will move a lot more than the 10 days in the last round.


----------



## raidergator

Dear All,

I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship. 

Now I have been reading on this forum that DIBP only considers 70 pointers for Accountants General. Is there some basis to this? If this is the case does this apply to both 189 & 190?

I am eagerly waiting to hear from them with an invitation ASAP. I have my doubts however that some people have been waiting as much as a year to hear from them.

If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.


----------



## azerty

raidergator said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship.
> 
> Now I have been reading on this forum that DIBP only considers 70 pointers for Accountants General. Is there some basis to this? If this is the case does this apply to both 189 & 190?
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to hear from them with an invitation ASAP. I have my doubts however that some people have been waiting as much as a year to hear from them.
> 
> If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.


70 points not a hard cap, it's just that there are more 70s in queue than there are invitations in most rounds this FY. 

But there are now over 6 months of 65s and over a year of 60s waiting in queue. So you can take that to see how realistic any hopes of getting a 189 invite ASAP on 60 points is. 

As for NSW 190, they are at 65+5 points English with ielts 7, it will depend a lot on their next invites.


----------



## ankit_smart

raidergator said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 8th March 2016 for category Accountant General. I submitted for both 189 & 190 (NSW). I have 60 points and 65 with state sponsorship.
> 
> Now I have been reading on this forum that DIBP only considers 70 pointers for Accountants General. Is there some basis to this? If this is the case does this apply to both 189 & 190?
> 
> I am eagerly waiting to hear from them with an invitation ASAP. I have my doubts however that some people have been waiting as much as a year to hear from them.
> 
> If anyone can shed some light on this it would be much appreciated.



As you have a score of 60 points. There are people who have score of 65,70,75,80 and so on.. People with higher scores are giving priority above the people with less score as no. of invites are limited and people applying are more. I came to know about this thing 10 days before my PTE exams. So I decided to increase my score to 79 in PTE. Other way out was to marry someone whose occupation in listed in the Skilled occupation list(which was not a option for me). You can track this waiting numbers at SkillSelect.

Check out the result for last 7-8 months you will come to know about the real situation. Hope this helps


----------



## raidergator

ankit_smart said:


> As you have a score of 60 points. There are people who have score of 65,70,75,80 and so on.. People with higher scores are giving priority above the people with less score as no. of invites are limited and people applying are more. I came to know about this thing 10 days before my PTE exams. So I decided to increase my score to 79 in PTE. Other way out was to marry someone whose occupation in listed in the Skilled occupation list(which was not a option for me). You can track this waiting numbers at SkillSelect.
> 
> Check out the result for last 7-8 months you will come to know about the real situation. Hope this helps


Thanks bro. I have 65 points with SS and superior English (ielts = 8 in all modules) Do you this this will increase my chances for visa NSW invite??


----------



## raidergator

azerty said:


> 70 points not a hard cap, it's just that there are more 70s in queue than there are invitations in most rounds this FY.
> 
> But there are now over 6 months of 65s and over a year of 60s waiting in queue. So you can take that to see how realistic any hopes of getting a 189 invite ASAP on 60 points is.
> 
> As for NSW 190, they are at 65+5 points English with ielts 7, it will depend a lot on their next invites.


Thanks mate. Hope my superior English will help me out!!!


----------



## cheeconay

Can I just ask some silly questions? Do you think it's worth it to have 3 skill assessment from CA/ICA/CPA (Taxation Accountant, Management Accountant and External Auditor/or General Accountant if Auditor is full)? Would it increase the chance of getting an invitation?


----------



## Deep Saini

Hi All,
I submitted EOI for visa category 189(60 points) and 190(65 points) on 7th April, 2016 for occupation code- 261313. can you please tell me how much time it will approx. take for invite to come or would you suggest me to take PTE again to increase my score!?Currently, my total score in PTE is 78(7.5 bands in each module).

Appreciate your reply!
Deepak


----------



## ivetka233

tonight is invitation round 1000 people,,come on guys get excited


----------



## davidk59

Got an email asking to resend the pte score again even though I sent them since 14th March prior to lodging my 189 on 23rd March. I quickly went on to Pte website and viewed the score. Unfortunately the system has been down (that's why they can't access my Pte score and asked me to send them even though I have sent them). Now I can't resend the score because the system doesn't allow me to send the score to DIBP more than once. I've emailed both Pte and DIBP. So frustrating and stressful. (DIBP doesn't know the system was down while Pte doesn't maintain a good stable system)


So much to complain but will see what Pte and DIBP say tomorrow or later. 

Lodged 23rd March 
Co assigned: 12th April.


----------



## Kamal1811

davidk59 said:


> Got an email asking to resend the pte score again even though I sent them since 14th March prior to lodging my 189 on 23rd March. I quickly went on to Pte website and viewed the score. Unfortunately the system has been down (that's why they can't access my Pte score and asked me to send them even though I have sent them). Now I can't resend the score because the system doesn't allow me to send the score to DIBP more than once. I've emailed both Pte and DIBP. So frustrating and stressful. (DIBP doesn't know the system was down while Pte doesn't maintain a good stable system)
> 
> 
> So much to complain but will see what Pte and DIBP say tomorrow or later.
> 
> Lodged 23rd March
> Co assigned: 12th April.




Hey mate!!
How did you receive the mail, 
is that via immiaccount or just through normal mail?


----------



## davidk59

Kamal1811 said:


> Hey mate!!
> How did you receive the mail,
> is that via immiaccount or just through normal mail?


An email from co Adelaide asking for documents. I'm so stressed out now  annoying as!


----------



## Kamal1811

davidk59 said:


> An email from co Adelaide asking for documents. I'm so stressed out now  annoying as!



Don't panic mate!!
May be just a issue to view ur PTE scores due to site congestion for now,,
expect a reply from PTE or DIBP tomorrow..


Good luck !!!


----------



## Attentionseeker

Can you request PTE to send them the score again? We should have some sort of control over sending our scores. I really hope they've received my score otherwise I'd be really really annoyed.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Can you request PTE to send them the score again? We should have some sort of control over sending our scores. I really hope they've received my score otherwise I'd be really really annoyed.




I contacted pte customer service regarding this issue and they sent back a really unhelpful response, but from what others had said and the way they worded it, I think pte doesn't actually send a score report but instead allows online access


----------



## arsalanzaki911

aurora.a said:


> I contacted pte customer service regarding this issue and they sent back a really unhelpful response, but from what others had said and the way they worded it, I think pte doesn't actually send a score report but instead allows online access




I submitted my PTE scores to DIBP, but the very next week I took the test again and scored 79+, but now when I try to send the latest scores to DIBP, it does not let me do it and says that the scores can only be sent once....

Now what to do? Because DIBP will have the report with lower scores and they will not give me points for superior english....
Please help, thanks.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

I am currently chatting with a PTE agent and she said that she can send the report, I hope it would work, anyone else having the same issue, do the same, thanks.


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## riyansydney

Any invitation for 70 pts guys

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

Hi Guys,

Any of you have received invitations ???


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> Any invitation for 70 pts guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


An agent from another forum that I follow has it up to 3/25 70 points for accountants. Still waiting for updates, hoping some of you have good news.


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> An agent from another forum that I follow has it up to 3/25 70 points for accountants. Still waiting for updates, hoping some of you have good news.


**** thats another 10 days move with maybe 115 . This is ****ing joke

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> **** thats another 10 days move with maybe 115 . This is ****ing joke
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Well considering the total invites sent was 1100 this round hopefully it was less than 115 invites


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Well considering the total invites sent was 1100 this round hopefully it was less than 115 invites


We can only hope it's the case. Hopefully we'll find someone with a date after 3/25.


----------



## riyansydney

So hopeless situation. .. don't know what am I going to do if it continue like this😑

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman

Really confused!! How can it possible that much 70s??!!even in forum we hardly found someone with 70s!!I don't know what's going on!!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Thats how they make money at the moment they are pushing 60 pointers to 65 and 65 pointer to 70. In short get enrolled for professional year or NAATI and pay the heavy cost of your's dreams.


----------



## Nirmal3913

Guys any update about 65 pointers for general accounts with EOI Date in October? Again unlucky


----------



## genpmel

So FRUSTRATING. Close to year and still no hope. If they didn't play around by sending 30 and 40 invites earlier on , all the 60 and 65 pointers would have got PR by now. Not cool!


----------



## Auzman

genpmel said:


> So FRUSTRATING. Close to year and still no hope. If they didn't play around by sending 30 and 40 invites earlier on , all the 60 and 65 pointers would have got PR by now. Not cool!


Exactly your right.. This DIBP played a very pathetic game with the accountants this year.. This is really frustrating...


----------



## Rab nawaz

genpmel said:


> So FRUSTRATING. Close to year and still no hope. If they didn't play around by sending 30 and 40 invites earlier on , all the 60 and 65 pointers would have got PR by now. Not cool!


If they will do this way then how they will make money and that illusion of points. One way they are decreasing ceiling and the other way points are getting higher and higher. Conclusion is that dont sit back keep paying them every day via PY,NAATi, and pte again and again.


----------



## genpmel

Rab nawaz said:


> If they will do this way then how they will make money and that illusion of points. One way they are decreasing ceiling and the other way points are getting higher and higher. Conclusion is that dont sit back keep paying them every day via PY,NAATi, and pte again and again.


I know! I've given 4 PTE's and 2 IELTS, I've always ran short of just few points. Also, did a Prof year and had to intern for free. So much for doing Masters. If anyone ever asks my opinion abt studying in Aus, I will never ever suggest a good uni. I've seen people who spent 1/4 of what I have paid and gotten far ahead. Probably won't suggest studying here either.


----------



## Auzman

Rab nawaz said:


> genpmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So FRUSTRATING. Close to year and still no hope. If they didn't play around by sending 30 and 40 invites earlier on , all the 60 and 65 pointers would have got PR by now. Not cool!
> 
> 
> 
> If they will do this way then how they will make money and that illusion of points. One way they are decreasing ceiling and the other way points are getting higher and higher. Conclusion is that dont sit back keep paying them every day via PY,NAATi, and pte again and again.
Click to expand...

Last year When they started to accept PTE, it seems like they needed more and more accountant but shockingly they reduced the ceiling half.. So why they accepting the PTE score as a criteria of assessment???!!they shouldn't do that.. They should only accept IELTS so that their shouldn't be a huge backlog like that.. People would have a better chance with even 60..they are now breaking peoples dream very hardly.. So FRUSTRATING...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Auzman said:


> Last year When they started to accept PTE, it seems like they needed more and more accountant but shockingly they reduced the ceiling half.. So why they accepting the PTE score as a criteria of assessment???!!they shouldn't do that.. They should only accept IELTS so that their shouldn't be a huge backlog like that.. People would have a better chance with even 60..they are now breaking peoples dream very hardly.. So FRUSTRATING...


The Qualified students are one of the easiest targets of dibp. After years of struggle including degree, languages courses, professional year and Naati the students are still in the middle of the ocean, where they are ready to any cost for their survival so Keep paying the government and attempting pte or ielts again and again untill u got 8 in each.

International Students = Easy Money


----------



## Auzman

Rab nawaz said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year When they started to accept PTE, it seems like they needed more and more accountant but shockingly they reduced the ceiling half.. So why they accepting the PTE score as a criteria of assessment???!!they shouldn't do that.. They should only accept IELTS so that their shouldn't be a huge backlog like that.. People would have a better chance with even 60..they are now breaking peoples dream very hardly.. So FRUSTRATING...
> 
> 
> 
> The Qualified students are one of the easiest targets of dibp. After years of struggle including degree, languages courses, professional year and Naati the students are still in the middle of the ocean, where they are ready to any cost for their survival so Keep paying the government and attempting pte or ielts again and again untill u got 8 in each.
> 
> International Students = Easy Money
Click to expand...

Excellent formula at the end mate... Seems like they have no feeling for people.. Peoples life is a piece of a rubbish for them, when they don't need it just throw into the rubbish can.. Humanity is nothing.... People life is their business..


----------



## riyansydney

Guys. I still not believe that there is 115 70 pts just in 10 days time. Theres something wrong going on. Probably they are sending 45 to 50 invitation for 70 pts and updating the ceiling at 115. they are keeping rest of the places for 70 in their pocket at the end. Till today there was 690 places left for the whole year. I will never believe it will all going to be filled only by 70. Also there is strike going so they are running out of staff in the office. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

riyansydney said:


> Guys. I still not believe that there is 115 70 pts just in 10 days time. Theres something wrong going on. Probably they are sending 45 to 50 invitation for 70 pts and updating the ceiling at 115. they are keeping rest of the places for 70 in their pocket at the end. Till today there was 690 places left for the whole year. I will never believe it will all going to be filled only by 70. Also there is strike going so they are running out of staff in the office.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I dont think they will false update particular occupation just to increase high pointer. I dont understand how you did not get 190 though the later date candidate of march got it. Did you opt for 190 in your eoi or not? I would suggest to go for 485 through your employer for time being and re assess as external auditor for 190.


----------



## riyansydney

Also not a single person from this forum hasn't been invited !!!!! Really unbelievable. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

It's quite a miserable situation. I just can not imagine how hard it'd be for accountants in next FY in case they reduce the ceiling to say 1250. Only people posting on this thread would be 70 and 75 pointers.


----------



## riyansydney

Crazy student said:


> I dont think they will false update particular occupation just to increase high pointer. I dont understand how you did not get 190 though the later date candidate of march got it. Did you opt for 190 in your eoi or not? I would suggest to go for 485 through your employer for time being and re assess as external auditor for 190.


The reason i haven't received 190 is my English score which is 6.5. I did enough to get up to 65 points. Wasted a lot of money in the drain. From my perspective i rather work full time and gain work experience then study full time to get IELTS score. If i did this one year before then i might have 7 in elts by now. But instead i gain work experience. I still not loosing hope because even the number of 70 pts get triple but those people are all before 60 pts who were trying to get higher score last one year.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

What's happening guys? Has the 13th april round already opened?
Where do you guys see the results?


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> The reason i haven't received 190 is my English score which is 6.5. I did enough to get up to 65 points. Wasted a lot of money in the drain. From my perspective i rather work full time and gain work experience then study full time to get IELTS score. If i did this one year before then i might have 7 in elts by now. But instead i gain work experience. I still not loosing hope because even the number of 70 pts get triple but those people are all before 60 pts who were trying to get higher score last one year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Even last week i asked my boss to sponsor me under 457. He answed me to decide myself as i really want take this path. I have 485 visa on hand for orana and have time till june 31 to move. If i go for 457 it will cost me so much fees for lawyer and application again. Also private health cover. And again after two years again money for pr application. What i really want to do to see the trend of invitation till May. Because my doe 13th October so i am close enough for next 65 cutoff. If i don't get anything by may they i will ask my boss to sponsor undet 457.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> Even last week i asked my boss to sponsor me under 457. He answed me to decide myself as i really want take this path. I have 485 visa on hand for orana and have time till june 31 to move. If i go for 457 it will cost me so much fees for lawyer and application again. Also private health cover. And again after two years again money for pr application. What i really want to do to see the trend of invitation till May. Because my doe 13th October so i am close enough for next 65 cutoff. If i don't get anything by may they i will ask my boss to sponsor undet 457.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


From last year trend the average trend of 70 pts application was 30 to 55 per month. Most of them had increase their points by doing pte or ielts 8 min. Even if it increase 100% this year it would be 110 per month. But if its 230 per month then theres something wrong happening somewhere in the system. Either the english testing system suddenly get easier or people getting points from naati in first go. This two possbility has less chance to occur or non english language speaker suddenly become super advance in four section of the test. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> From last year trend the average trend of 70 pts application was 30 to 55 per month. Most of them had increase their points by doing pte or ielts 8 min. Even if it increase 100% this year it would be 110 per month. But if its 230 per month then theres something wrong happening somewhere in the system. Either the english testing system suddenly get easier or people getting points from naati in first go. This two possbility has less chance to occur or non english language speaker suddenly become super advance in four section of the test.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


In order to get 70 pts a student must score 8 in ielts or 7 with naati and professional year or work experience. And it is without ss points. Also i am very surprised to see the trend that both march round 70 pts move exectly 10 days and with the number 115 per round. This is very unusal for me. Even i agree with the number of invitation 115 but i can not agree with the cuoff4 days which is exectly 10. It can be 9 days or 15 days. Thats why i am saying the data in not accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## al_

Got an invitation for 189 today. 
__________________________________

Accountant
EOI Date: 21st March 2016 with 70 points


----------



## Attentionseeker

With PTE, getting a superior English score is not difficult. I know so many people with superior English score and English is not their first language. Personally I didn't know about PTE before I arrived in Australia last year. I have a feeling the word is getting out about PTE and more and more people are appearing for this exam, especially those in Australia.


----------



## blackrider89

riyansydney said:


> In order to get 70 pts a student must score 8 in ielts or 7 with naati and professional year or work experience. And it is without ss points. Also i am very surprised to see the trend that both march round 70 pts move exectly 10 days and with the number 115 per round. This is very unusal for me. Even i agree with the number of invitation 115 but i can not agree with the cuoff4 days which is exectly 10. It can be 9 days or 15 days. Thats why i am saying the data in not accurate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I am an agent and I can second that. It is impossible to have more than 230 70 pointers in just less than a month for 1 single occupation. The figures don't sound right to me.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Nirmal3913 said:


> Guys any update about 65 pointers for general accounts with EOI Date in October? Again unlucky


Nope

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Rab nawaz said:


> If they will do this way then how they will make money and that illusion of points. One way they are decreasing ceiling and the other way points are getting higher and higher. Conclusion is that dont sit back keep paying them every day via PY,NAATi, and pte again and again.


pte changed the game. People with pathetic English skills are getting close to 8 bands in Pte. These are the same candidates who had trouble getting 6.5 in Ielts.

I have witnessed such during my professional year.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Just found info from another forum that the cut off is at least 1/4. So movement of at least 17 days. I hope those crazy numbers in march is some sort of peak from something. 

link (in Chinese)


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

blackrider89 said:


> I am an agent and I can second that. It is impossible to have more than 230 70 pointers in just less than a month for 1 single occupation. The figures don't sound right to me.


I mentioned thats weeks ago

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Maybe because all the staff are on strike they messed up the figures...wouldn't be the first time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Just found info from another forum that the cut off is at least 1/4. So movement of at least 17 days. I hope those crazy numbers in march is some sort of peak from something.
> 
> link (in Chinese)


My understanding the cutoff would moved around 25 days at least for 70 in order to make the invitation figure accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> pte changed the game. People with pathetic English skills are getting close to 8 bands in Pte. These are the same candidates who had trouble getting 6.5 in Ielts.
> 
> I have witnessed such during my professional year.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Imho there is nothing too wrong with the format and ideas of PTE. However the inconsistencies in marking makes the whole system a big mess.

They may remove PTE in the future soon should nothing occur to enhance the marking software.


----------



## riyansydney

Guys please keep updating for the cutoff . 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit_smart

cheeconay said:


> Can I just ask some silly questions? Do you think it's worth it to have 3 skill assessment from CA/ICA/CPA (Taxation Accountant, Management Accountant and External Auditor/or General Accountant if Auditor is full)? Would it increase the chance of getting an invitation?


No this will increase you chances atleast in visa 189. In Visa 190 it can but again it depends what is the state preference at the moment. As far as I know they are preceding general accountant and Auditor only. Please check at your end before investing your hard earned money.


----------



## Mamtajoshi

Hi, i have submitted eoi for accountants with 75points thru agent. How can I know that I have been invited? And where do you get these statistics mentioned for accountants?


----------



## riyansydney

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, i have submitted eoi for accountants with 75points thru agent. How can I know that I have been invited? And where do you get these statistics mentioned for accountants?


Very easy. Call you agent now. You have already got the invitation by now

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ankit_smart

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, i have submitted eoi for accountants with 75points thru agent. How can I know that I have been invited? And where do you get these statistics mentioned for accountants?


If you had 75 points then you should have a invite in you mail box.


----------



## ivetka233

Hi Guys, anybody got invited with 65 points?
How fare you can say 70 points invitation went through?

To one of your coments, as i previously said is not only EISLT, NATI, PY is also experiencies which boost you points ...d forget this people who jump in queue lot. 

Congrats to who got invited! Amazing feeling isnt?


----------



## davidk59

aurora.a said:


> I contacted pte customer service regarding this issue and they sent back a really unhelpful response, but from what others had said and the way they worded it, I think pte doesn't actually send a score report but instead allows online access


I've emailed them yesterday and as soon as I got on to the website. I found out that I myself couldn't view my score report and the system was down. (It shows an error has occurred) I believe DIBP needs to download it as I do to view my score report. 


I've emailed DIBP and Pte and attached photos of score report history. I hope they will try to sort things out.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mamtajoshi

Yes. The agent is currently unavailable. I received an email where dipb had directly extracted my pte scores at 12.20 am sydney time. Hoping for the best. Thanks. 
Juat a small concern that am i not be able to track status of eoi based on eoi id


----------



## Attentionseeker

Mamtajoshi said:


> Yes. The agent is currently unavailable. I received an email where dipb had directly extracted my pte scores at 12.20 am sydney time. Hoping for the best. Thanks.
> Juat a small concern that am i not be able to track status of eoi based on eoi id


What do you mean DIBP has directly extracted your PTE scores? Why'd they do it before you lodge your visa?


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

When you get an Invite what do you do afterwards? Anyone would like to shed some light on what's the process like

From my knowledge we click apply visa button and then fill up an online form and pay the visa fee before closing the browser  and you get a bridging visa through an auto generated email in couple of minutes?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamtajoshi

Hi, just came to know from the agent that invitation has been received! Thanks a lot! And yes dipb has already extracted the pte scores directly without my intervention. I just received an email from pte that your scores are sent to dipb as requested, however i never requested the same.


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, just came to know from the agent that invitation has been received! Thanks a lot! And yes dipb has already extracted the pte scores directly without my intervention. I just received an email from pte that your scores are sent to dipb as requested, however i never requested the same.


Congrats 

Hope you stay on this forum and answer quries rather than only popping up with questions 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, just came to know from the agent that invitation has been received! Thanks a lot! And yes dipb has already extracted the pte scores directly without my intervention. I just received an email from pte that your scores are sent to dipb as requested, however i never requested the same.


Apparently your agent did. You get this email when you request PTE to send your score from your account. I am assuming your agent has your Pte account details.


----------



## makapaka

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> When you get an Invite what do you do afterwards? Anyone would like to shed some light on what's the process like
> 
> From my knowledge we click apply visa button and then fill up an online form and pay the visa fee before closing the browser  and you get a bridging visa through an auto generated email in couple of minutes?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Hi thatmiserable
Have you received invitation approval from NSW?


----------



## davidk59

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, just came to know from the agent that invitation has been received! Thanks a lot! And yes dipb has already extracted the pte scores directly without my intervention. I just received an email from pte that your scores are sent to dipb as requested, however i never requested the same.


I've sent the score report since March 14th and the PTE system sent me the confirmation via email that the score report will be delivered within 2 working days. I also went on to the the Pearson Vue website to check the score report history; it says score ordered 12th March and score sent 14th March. 

How did they notify or send you confirmation that they have already got it in hand?

Thank you everyone in advance for answers.


----------



## Hash1112

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. I submitted my EOI on 19th March for 189 and 190. From the back log I'll probably not get 189. My points breakdown are below:

Age: 25
Education: 15
Aus study: 5
Pte: 20
SS: 5
Total: 65 + 5 NSW

I am wondering what are the chances to get invited for nsw SS. I applied as general accountant. 

Thanks


----------



## riyansydney

Guys please update the cut off date for 70 pts

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## shuklasr

davidk59 said:


> I've sent the score report since March 14th and the PTE system sent me the confirmation via email that the score report will be delivered within 2 working days. I also went on to the the Pearson Vue website to check the score report history; it says score ordered 12th March and score sent 14th March.
> 
> How did they notify or send you confirmation that they have already got it in hand?
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance for answers.


It is because when you have booked the PTE, they ask two questions: First to get consent to disclose your results to institutes you authorize (which has to be answered as YES) and Second to get consent to send your result to visa authorities, i.e. DIBP, directly (which can be answered YES or NO)

If we answer YES to second question then they send the score report straightaway no matter what score is achieved. I had similar experience and I got this explanation from Pearson customer service.


----------



## davidk59

Kamal1811 said:


> Don't panic mate!!
> May be just a issue to view ur PTE scores due to site congestion for now,,
> expect a reply from PTE or DIBP tomorrow..
> 
> 
> Good luck !!!


Hopefully mate. It's annoying haha I hope I can get an email from them today


----------



## raidergator

Hash1112 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum. I submitted my EOI on 19th March for 189 and 190. From the back log I'll probably not get 189. My points breakdown are below:
> 
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Aus study: 5
> Pte: 20
> SS: 5
> Total: 65 + 5 NSW
> 
> I am wondering what are the chances to get invited for nsw SS. I applied as general accountant.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

Am in the same boat as you. Submitted EOI on 8th March 2016 for General Accountant but only with 60+5 points. Been over a month but no word from them as yet. I assume there's a lot of competition for General Accountants. Anyway fingers crossed though!!


----------



## BAT7722

ankit_smart said:


> No this will increase you chances atleast in visa 189. In Visa 190 it can but again it depends what is the state preference at the moment. As far as I know they are preceding general accountant and Auditor only. Please check at your end before investing your hard earned money.


Hi Ankit

What makes you say that they are preceding general accountants and auditors only? 
Is it because management accountants dont get invited or is it because people rarely apply for occupations other than auditor and general accountant?


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say that they are preceding general accountants and auditors only?
> 
> Is it because management accountants dont get invited or is it because people rarely apply for occupations other than auditor and general accountant?




It's because of the latter. They aren't just processing general accountants and external auditors. We saw some people get invited under taxation and management but not many because there are very few people who applied under that on this forum


----------



## Viaan

Mamtajoshi said:


> Hi, i have submitted eoi for accountants with 75points thru agent. How can I know that I have been invited? And where do you get these statistics mentioned for accountants?


Hey 

Can i know When did you submit your eoi?


----------



## bose39

BAT7722 said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> What makes you say that they are preceding general accountants and auditors only?
> Is it because management accountants dont get invited or is it because people rarely apply for occupations other than auditor and general accountant?


Hi,

I'm a taxation accountant who received NSW invitation this February, just a week after I lodged my EOI. My English is only proficient, not superior, but overall, my total point is 65+5 for the state sponsorship.

Hope this can help.


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

No invitation yet 

Timelines:
Occupation: Accountant (General)
Points: 65
Age: 25
English: 10
Qualification: 15
Experience: 15
EOI Lodged: 022/02/2016


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jen-Jen M. said:


> No invitation yet
> 
> Timelines:
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Points: 65
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Experience: 15
> EOI Lodged: 022/02/2016


Dont worry there isnt anyone invited with 65 points DIBP needs aliens who were highly qualified from the top ranking universities of Mars.


----------



## Auzman

Rab nawaz said:


> Jen-Jen M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No invitation yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timelines:
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Points: 65
> Age: 25
> English: 10
> Qualification: 15
> Experience: 15
> EOI Lodged: 022/02/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry there isnt anyone invited with 65 points DIBP needs aliens who were highly qualified from the top ranking universities of Mars.
Click to expand...

Love your comments mate.. That's true..


----------



## Auzman

BAT7722 said:


> ankit_smart said:
> 
> 
> 
> No this will increase you chances atleast in visa 189. In Visa 190 it can but again it depends what is the state preference at the moment. As far as I know they are preceding general accountant and Auditor only. Please check at your end before investing your hard earned money.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ankit
> 
> What makes you say that they are preceding general accountants and auditors only?
> Is it because management accountants dont get invited or is it because people rarely apply for occupations other than auditor and general accountant?
Click to expand...

NSW most probably preferred general accountants and auditors than others.. I haven't seen anyone from this forum got invitation under management accountant this year so far. May be last year they invited few..so hopefully soon NSW will give a blow on management accountants. So just wait with patience.. Hope will get a good news soon..


----------



## riyansydney

Seems like the cutoff stop in 1/4 for 70 pts this time 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

is there any person who has been invited with 65 points in sept or oct? anyone?


----------



## ivetka233

if is only till 1st april than start to be baclog also 70 points owners,, crazy already 2 weeks behind....


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> is there any person who has been invited with 65 points in sept or oct? anyone?


Nope. Should i try for pte or ask my boss to sponsor me for 457 visa or wait till june before move to reginal area with 485 visa. Need your opinion.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanzaki911

riyansydney said:


> Nope. Should i try for pte or ask my boss to sponsor me for 457 visa or wait till june before move to reginal area with 485 visa. Need your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Go for PTE, I was hardly getting 7 in IELTS and in PTE I got 79+ in two attempts, it is very true that in PTE the main thing is to learn how to manipulate the program, that's it  I do not want to go in further details on that but I hope you already got my point here, good luck mate!


----------



## ivetka233

go for 457 is easy PR,, dont wit for basic visas as their rules changing very fast, i would not take that risk. Lot of people want this opportunity as y have,, pl take it and enjoy. 






riyansydney said:


> Nope. Should i try for pte or ask my boss to sponsor me for 457 visa or wait till june before move to reginal area with 485 visa. Need your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

why you getting so much points in PRE,,,what is it difference from EISLT?





arsalanzaki911 said:


> Go for PTE, I was hardly getting 7 in IELTS and in PTE I got 79+ in two attempts, it is very true that in PTE the main thing is to learn how to manipulate the program, that's it  I do not want to go in further details on that but I hope you already got my point here, good luck mate!


----------



## arsalanzaki911

If someone is good with computers and knows how a computer program is checking your input than PTE is a piece of cake.... It is a totally different world as compared to IELTS, I think DIBP might just remove PTE soon, therefore, utilise this window and achieve your goals 


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## ivetka233

but the test is like EISLT like speaking, writing, reading, listening or what way is it conducted


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Yes similar sections as in IELTS.


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## IsuzuDmax

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Go for PTE, I was hardly getting 7 in IELTS and in PTE I got 79+ in two attempts, it is very true that in PTE the main thing is to learn how to manipulate the program, that's it  I do not want to go in further details on that but I hope you already got my point here, good luck mate!


yes I had the same issue with Ielts , he is right go for PTE mate; just make sure that you are 100% aware of point allocation ;


----------



## iloveaustralia

davidk59 said:


> I've sent the score report since March 14th and the PTE system sent me the confirmation via email that the score report will be delivered within 2 working days. I also went on to the the Pearson Vue website to check the score report history; it says score ordered 12th March and score sent 14th March.
> 
> How did they notify or send you confirmation that they have already got it in hand?
> 
> Thank you everyone in advance for answers.


Hi there, do u hold any substantive visa?


----------



## ivetka233

so anyone knows sth how fare 70 points owners been invited?


----------



## BAT7722

bose39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a taxation accountant who received NSW invitation this February, just a week after I lodged my EOI. My English is only proficient, not superior, but overall, my total point is 65+5 for the state sponsorship.
> 
> Hope this can help.


Thanks for the response, mate. This is reassuring.

What date did you get the invite on?


----------



## vdenfer

raidergator said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am in the same boat as you. Submitted EOI on 8th March 2016 for General Accountant but only with 60+5 points. Been over a month but no word from them as yet. I assume there's a lot of competition for General Accountants. Anyway fingers crossed though!!


Did you sit the IELTS general instead of academic?


----------



## BAT7722

bose39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a taxation accountant who received NSW invitation this February, just a week after I lodged my EOI. My English is only proficient, not superior, but overall, my total point is 65+5 for the state sponsorship.
> 
> Hope this can help.


Also Bose what's your points breakdown and work experience?


----------



## Auzman

Lots of people just silent reader and follow how other people work.. They only putting comments and get panic when they are in trouble..


----------



## SadPanda

Guys.. do you think Occupation Code makes any difference? I Dont think so.

For example: If both applicants have 70 points and one is General Accountant while the second is Tax Accountant.

And have the same EOI Date and Time. Do you think there is any preference?

I dont think so. I see some guys are thinking that Management or Tax Accountants are MORE or LESS invited as compared to General Accountants?


----------



## bose39

BAT7722 said:


> Also Bose what's your points breakdown and work experience?


My point breakdown is:

- age: 30
- qualification:15
- australian study: 5
- english: 10
- partner skill (ICT): 5
- NSW sponsor: 5
- EOI point (NSW): 70


----------



## davidk59

iloveaustralia said:


> Hi there, do u hold any substantive visa?


Yes now on 485 for 2 years


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

davidk59 said:


> Yes now on 485 for 2 years


Wasn't it 18 months?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

SadPanda said:


> Guys.. do you think Occupation Code makes any difference? I Dont think so.
> 
> For example: If both applicants have 70 points and one is General Accountant while the second is Tax Accountant.
> 
> And have the same EOI Date and Time. Do you think there is any preference?
> 
> I dont think so. I see some guys are thinking that Management or Tax Accountants are MORE or LESS invited as compared to General Accountants?


Tax accountant have more priority

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

Auzman said:


> Lots of people just silent reader and follow how other people work.. They only putting comments and get panic when they are in trouble..


I have been noticing specifically some offshore applicatants just reading comments and contributing zero on this forum. I don't want to judge you offshore guys but don't be greedy you are saving thousands and yet getting residential status unlike us who spent thousands on Aussie education  

Just kidding

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> so anyone knows sth how fare 70 points owners been invited?


Hey I got invited for 190 65+5 gen accounting

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmiserable65pointerguy

ivetka233 said:


> is there any person who has been invited with 65 points in sept or oct? anyone?


Nope. If you are asking abt 189

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## cheeconay

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Tax accountant have more priority
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


How do you know about this?


----------



## M_F

Guys, 

On this forum, how many members (accountants) have 65 points who have not received invitation?


----------



## M_F

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> Nope. If you are asking abt 189
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


65 pointers have been invited till Sep 2015 as per myimmitracker data.


----------



## Owami

I am a management accountant with 65 +5ss (NSW) and 189 (65points)


----------



## BAT7722

bose39 said:


> My point breakdown is:
> 
> - age: 30
> - qualification:15
> - australian study: 5
> - english: 10
> - partner skill (ICT): 5
> - NSW sponsor: 5
> - EOI point (NSW): 70


Do you have 3 years+ work experience?


----------



## Owami

No experience. Points breakdown is as follows:
Age 30
+ve CPA assessment 15
English 20


----------



## riyansydney

Does any one knon what is the cutoff for 70 pts this time???

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys welcome to the forum..


----------



## Ange007

riyansydney said:


> Does any one knon what is the cutoff for 70 pts this time???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



It will be updated in a weeks time after the invitation date normally..


----------



## Ange007

Hi guys.. I was reading here and there regarding next FY SOL.. Being a silent reader on this forum i have got to know the inviting process made tougher for accountants.. While reading some links online i found some news. Don't know whether it's going to be real or a prediction. Just follow the link...

http://gettingdownunder.com/australia-skilled-occupations-list-sol-2016-2017/


----------



## ivetka233

very interested, but thats not realistic yet..is just predictions...evrb see accountants role has been declined






Ange007 said:


> Hi guys.. I was reading here and there regarding next FY SOL.. Being a silent reader on this forum i have got to know the inviting process made tougher for accountants.. While reading some links online i found some news. Don't know whether it's going to be real or a prediction. Just follow the link...
> 
> Australia Skilled Occupations List 2016 - 2017


----------



## shuklasr

riyansydney said:


> Does any one knon what is the cutoff for 70 pts this time???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



We have latest date of 01/04 with 70 points according to shared information on this forum earlier


----------



## shuklasr

Ange007 said:


> Hi guys.. I was reading here and there regarding next FY SOL.. Being a silent reader on this forum i have got to know the inviting process made tougher for accountants.. While reading some links online i found some news. Don't know whether it's going to be real or a prediction. Just follow the link...


The skilled occupation "Accountants" is on the list based on recommendations from CA / CPA and IPAA. 

https://submissions.education.gov.a...6_sol/documents/Attachments/CPA Australia.pdf

Last year, the recommendations from CA / CPA were about same as current year. Though DIBP has reduced the numbers to 2525 for accountants, so we can not assume anything from this information


----------



## shuklasr

*60 pointer invited on 06/11/2015*

Can someone confirm whether following is true or not ???? 

According to the last entry someone got invitation with 60 points as an Accountant on 06/11/2015? 

If it is true then why invitation cut-off is 70 points for accountants for 06/11/2015 on DIBP website ?

https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

And if it is not true then, every one should be careful while sharing information because false information affects all forum users


----------



## Sumit1984

shuklasr said:


> Can someone confirm whether following is true or not ????
> 
> According to the last entry someone got invitation with 60 points as an Accountant on 06/11/2015?
> 
> If it is true then why invitation cut-off is 70 points for accountants for 06/11/2015 on DIBP website ?
> 
> https://www.myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> And if it is not true then, every one should be careful while sharing information because false information affects all forum users


I think someone has given false information. 60 pointers (General Accountant) are waiting since March-April 2015 and by looking at the current trend, I don't think there is any hope for them.

According to the DIBP website, cut-off for 70 points is 15th March 2016 for 23rd March round.
And as per this forum, cut-off could be somewhere around 1st April for 13th April round. DIBP website is not yet updated for the 13 april round, so we need to wait till they update.


----------



## ivetka233

if 27.4 will be another update,

in the end of march there was 1 week behind invitations for 70 points owners
13.4 was 2 weeks behind 
i assume as all graduates coming into play in april ...there will be around 1 month behind for 70 points owners

as based on this assumption, 65 owners can got a chance in end of MAy or beg of Jun....
60 points owners = NO CHANCE


----------



## azerty

Just for information, as of the next invitation (27/4/2016) the accountant queue will be at:

60 : 23 March 2015 1:05pm (401 days) 

65 :  23 September 2015 1:08am (217 days) 

70 : At least 1 April 2016 (26 days)


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> if 27.4 will be another update,
> 
> in the end of march there was 1 week behind invitations for 70 points owners
> 13.4 was 2 weeks behind
> i assume as all graduates coming into play in april ...there will be around 1 month behind for 70 points owners
> 
> as based on this assumption, 65 owners can got a chance in end of MAy or beg of Jun....
> 60 points owners = NO CHANCE


It will not be the graduate but those 60 pts who were trying to get higher score on English recently get the desired score. I am very sure that it takes time for an applicant to score 70 pts. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

azerty said:


> Just for information, as of the next invitation (27/4/2016) the accountant queue will be at:
> 
> 60 : 23 March 2015 1:05pm (401 days)
> 
> 65 :  23 September 2015 1:08am (217 days)
> 
> 70 : At least 1 April 2016 (26 days)



But we have to consider the fact that most of the 65 pointers (who applied for nsw or other sponsoring states) have received state nomination as well.


----------



## riyansydney

M_F said:


> But we have to consider the fact that most of the 65 pointers (who applied for nsw or other sponsoring states) have received state nomination as well.


October and November like me are not

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

riyansydney said:


> It will not be the graduate but those 60 pts who were trying to get higher score on English recently get the desired score. I am very sure that it takes time for an applicant to score 70 pts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I don't know why you haven't received invitation from nsw yet. Myimmitracker data shows that 65 pointers have a cut-off somewhere in March 2016. Can you share your points background.


----------



## riyansydney

Age 30
Degree and au qualification 20
Naati: 5
Work experience : 5
Py year: 5
Ielts 6.5 overall

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Age 30
> Degree and au qualification 20
> Naati: 5
> Work experience : 5
> Py year: 5
> Ielts 6.5 overall
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hey ryan have you done NAATI in urdu and is it true the passing ratio in NAATI is very low. The only thing which i have noticed you dont have pro-efficient English thats the only reason you are not invited yet.


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> Age 30
> Degree and au qualification 20
> Naati: 5
> Work experience : 5
> Py year: 5
> Ielts 6.5 overall
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mate I suggest you appear in PTE exam. Getting 65+ score in PTE is so much easier than getting 7 each in IELTS. You could easily get to 75 points with a bit of effort. No need to go to regional area when you can get definite invite for 189. Even if they reduce the quota next year, you can still get it with 75 points.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey ryan have you done NAATI in urdu and is it true the passing ratio in NAATI is very low. The only thing which i have noticed you dont have pro-efficient English thats the only reason you are not invited yet.


I did NAATI in Urdu. Was a complete disaster. But then again I didn't have to use it. It was a total waste of money for me.


----------



## Attentionseeker

M_F said:


> I don't know why you haven't received invitation from nsw yet. Myimmitracker data shows that 65 pointers have a cut-off somewhere in March 2016. Can you share your points background.


That's for NSW state sponsorship. And that too for those with superior or proficient English. Keep in mind, English score plays a very important role for state sponsorship.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> I did NAATI in Urdu. Was a complete disaster. But then again I didn't have to use it. It was a total waste of money for me.


m

Thanks bros thats why i have never take interest in NAATI. Not only is it expensive but They will also take couple of months for preparation and exams scehdulea.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> Mate I suggest you appear in PTE exam. Getting 65+ score in PTE is so much easier than getting 7 each in IELTS. You could easily get to 75 points with a bit of effort. No need to go to regional area when you can get definite invite for 189. Even if they reduce the quota next year, you can still get it with 75 points.


Yes mate. I am going to pte training tonight after work. Will try to do few test within 2 months.now realising I should try it before.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> That's for NSW state sponsorship. And that too for those with superior or proficient English. Keep in mind, English score plays a very important role for state sponsorship.


Yes, thats why I asked for his points breakdown. Otherwise 65 pointers have received nominations from nsw just like you have...


----------



## Attentionseeker

No need for training. Buy the practice tests. Get some idea about the structure. Follow the tips people have posted in the PTE thread and go for it.


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> Yes mate. I am going to pte training tonight after work. Will try to do few test within 2 months.now realising I should try it before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


I will suggest you to join EMDAD's coaching center for PTE bcoz their success rate is very high as compared to others and even the fee is reasonable.
They have just opened a new branch in Sydney. Search them using the facebook or google.


----------



## ankit_smart

SadPanda said:


> Guys.. do you think Occupation Code makes any difference? I Dont think so.
> 
> For example: If both applicants have 70 points and one is General Accountant while the second is Tax Accountant.
> 
> And have the same EOI Date and Time. Do you think there is any preference?
> 
> I dont think so. I see some guys are thinking that Management or Tax Accountants are MORE or LESS invited as compared to General Accountants?


For visa 189 there no category is on priority as all of them fall under the same category 2211.

But for visa 190 the depending on what state needs they can change priorities. As far as I know till Dec 2015 they were preferring general accountant over management Accountant. I don't have any information about Taxation Accountant.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sumit1984 said:


> I will suggest you to join EMDAD's coaching center for PTE bcoz their success rate is very high as compared to others and even the fee is reasonable.
> They have just opened a new branch in Sydney. Search them using the facebook or google.


Sorry to say he is one of the big scum in Australia. There isnt any coaching techniques for PTE but you just have to perform behalf of yours natural skills. He is charging $1000 for telling you the basics rules of English such as grammar, tense and some ready made structures which are easily available on google.

Note:

Thats human nature when we see couple of success stories on facebook we got attracted straight away. We never realised when 80 students are appearing at the same time atleast one or two of them will easily score 65+ or 79+. Second, have a look closely all of his posts are sponsered, it means he is paying facebook in order to spread his Stories.


----------



## riyansydney

Rab nawaz said:


> Sorry to say he is one of the big scum in Australia. There isnt any coaching techniques for PTE but you just have to perform behalf of yours natural skills. He is charging $1000 for telling you the basics rules of English such as grammar, tense and some ready made structures which are easily available on google.
> 
> Note:
> 
> Thats human nature when we see couple of success stories on facebook we got attracted straight away. We never realised when 80 students are appearing at the same time atleast one or two of them will easily score 65+ or 79+. Second, have a look closely all of his posts are sponsered, it means he is paying facebook in order to spread his Stories.


As i am not familiar with the structure of the test. I know if i spend time to research then i would be able to do it by my self. But i really don't hv that time at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Hey guys. Someone can help me with this quarries. I want to learn the pte exam structure and want take some preparation classes. So how many class i will be needed to learn the test format. Because the guy gonna charge me per class. I don't want to waste money

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> As i am not familiar with the structure of the test. I know if i spend time to research then i would be able to do it by my self. But i really don't hv that time at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



What i reckon this forum is a complete package. Not only you can search all of the details of exam, but also you can get couple of tips from some of the brilliant members.


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Hey guys. Someone can help me with this quarries. I want to learn the pte exam structure and want take some preparation classes. So how many class i will be needed to learn the test format. Because the guy gonna charge me per class. I don't want to waste money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Mate there is a complete seprate thread for PTE essay writing have a look. This thread is designed for separate issues.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

riyansydney said:


> Hey guys. Someone can help me with this quarries. I want to learn the pte exam structure and want take some preparation classes. So how many class i will be needed to learn the test format. Because the guy gonna charge me per class. I don't want to waste money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Just get practice plus book and CDs , if you want to do more, buy online practice test which is scored like a real exam, these should be enough , no need to waste that much money....


----------



## Sumit1984

Rab nawaz said:


> Sorry to say he is one of the big scum in Australia. There isnt any coaching techniques for PTE but you just have to perform behalf of yours natural skills. He is charging $1000 for telling you the basics rules of English such as grammar, tense and some ready made structures which are easily available on google.
> 
> Note:
> 
> Thats human nature when we see couple of success stories on facebook we got attracted straight away. We never realised when 80 students are appearing at the same time atleast one or two of them will easily score 65+ or 79+. Second, have a look closely all of his posts are sponsered, it means he is paying facebook in order to spread his Stories.


I don't want to argue on that; however, I am saying bcoz of my personal experience with that coaching institute. 6 of my friends took classes from the same institution and they said it's not about English grammer or sentence structure, it is all about techniques.

P.S. EMDAD's teachers are not GOD, they can only guide you, it's totally depend upon one that how he/she performs in an exam.


----------



## davidk59

Sumit1984 said:


> I will suggest you to join EMDAD's coaching center for PTE bcoz their success rate is very high as compared to others and even the fee is reasonable.
> They have just opened a new branch in Sydney. Search them using the facebook or google.


Hey mate, I remember you and I got an invite at the same time and lodged it (23rd March). Have you got your co allocated? I got it on 12th April, but the PTE server was down so they were unable to grant me a visa!

Please let me know how you go with your application!


----------



## Sumit1984

davidk59 said:


> Hey mate, I remember you and I got an invite at the same time and lodged it (23rd March). Have you got your co allocated? I got it on 12th April, but the PTE server was down so they were unable to grant me a visa!
> 
> Please let me know how you go with your application!


No mate, I didn't get anything till now, not even CO is allocated.
P.S My application in immi account only says "Application received"


----------



## ivetka233

if y received SS,, and applied and went to state..you can still have EOI open profile for 189 ,,when it come due and they invite you..yOU CAN APPLY FOR 189 TOO




M_F said:


> But we have to consider the fact that most of the 65 pointers (who applied for nsw or other sponsoring states) have received state nomination as well.


----------



## davidk59

Sumit1984 said:


> No mate, I didn't get anything till now, not even CO is allocated.
> P.S My application in immi account only says "Application received"


I think they will get to you soon! I was a bit unlucky that the server for PTE was down (I couldn't check the results when I logged in at that time either)


----------



## NitroG

thatmiserable65pointerguy said:


> I have been noticing specifically some offshore applicatants just reading comments and contributing zero on this forum. I don't want to judge you offshore guys but don't be greedy you are saving thousands and yet getting residential status unlike us who spent thousands on Aussie education
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


You Guys are saving on Time and Earning more points I think it sets off


----------



## NitroG

NitroG said:


> You Guys are saving on Time and Earning more points I think it sets off


Guys could someone shed some light on NSW April 2016 General Accountant's Invitations (if any of you have received, and if so for how many points)


Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> No mate, I didn't get anything till now, not even CO is allocated.
> P.S My application in immi account only says "Application received"


Expect some contact sometime around April 23rd.


----------



## jkfooty

*NZ migration for accountants*

Hi guys, just wondering if its easy to migrate to NZ as compare to OZ for us ? I've 60 points, does any one know anything about it ?

Posted here for 60pointers who are struggling to increase their points as this will help every accountant, experts please reply


----------



## blackrider89

jkfooty said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if its easy to migrate to NZ as compare to OZ for us ? I've 60 points, does any one know anything about it ?
> 
> Posted here for 60pointers who are struggling to increase their points as this will help every accountant, experts please reply


Tons of Kiwis are trying to migrate to Australia. What is your point? 

Migration to NZ is not easy either. It was, but not anymore.


----------



## aurora.a

Good news guys - I saw someone in another thread with 75 points submit eoi for 189 on 12/04 and got an invite on 13/04. Hopefully that means the cut off for 70 points applicants is close to that date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Good news guys - I saw someone in another thread with 75 points submit eoi for 189 on 12/04 and got an invite on 13/04. Hopefully that means the cut off for 70 points applicants is close to that date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got me excited for a moment. 

That's for 75 though, they go thru 75s before starting on the 70s. Also means we can't tell the cut off date of 70s based on the cut off date of 75s. 

it's pretty much instant invite for 75s no matter which occupation you are in as long as the occupation ceiling is not reached.


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Got me excited for a moment.
> 
> That's for 75 though, they go thru 75s before starting on the 70s. Also means we can't tell the cut off date of 70s based on the cut off date of 75s.
> 
> it's pretty much instant invite for 75s no matter which occupation you are in as long as the occupation ceiling is not reached.


Agreed

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Got me excited for a moment.
> 
> That's for 75 though, they go thru 75s before starting on the 70s. Also means we can't tell the cut off date of 70s based on the cut off date of 75s.
> 
> it's pretty much instant invite for 75s no matter which occupation you are in as long as the occupation ceiling is not reached.




 I thought I saw someone with 75 who didn't get invited straight away during one of the previous rounds though? My mistake...still cannot believe there's this many 70 points people, although as I keep seeing more and more people with superior English on this forum I guess we are probably right to blame pte.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I thought I saw someone with 75 who didn't get invited straight away during one of the previous rounds though? My mistake...still cannot believe there's this many 70 points people, although as I keep seeing more and more people with superior English on this forum I guess we are probably right to blame pte.


Yea, but the way it peaked feels a bit more than just because of people jumping ahead cos of English. 

At least the number of days moved has gone up from 22/3 and at least around the level of 8/3. Hopefully it'll go up a bit more in the next round.


----------



## bridge93

aurora.a said:


> I thought I saw someone with 75 who didn't get invited straight away during one of the previous rounds though? My mistake...still cannot believe there's this many 70 points people, although as I keep seeing more and more people with superior English on this forum I guess we are probably right to blame pte.


Yeah, I remember telling you that PTE has made easier for people to get superior English. Although I have superior English my age drags my points down to 65 

On another note, weren't you teeling me that NSW alternates between accountants and software engineers. Is it true? How often do they send invitations, any idea ? 

Age: 25
PTE: (90 90 90 90) 20
EDU: 15
AUS EDU: 5
SS: 65 + 5 = 70
EOI: 24/03/2016


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Problem in Lodging Visa*

Hi Mates

I tried to lodge my visa application and after filling all the information it reached to the stage of payment. But while making payment the same was declined. I verified from my bank and they said there is some problem with net banking at their end.
Now, i am worried about my application that what should i do further.

Will i be able to make the payment by logging in my immi account or i need to send any mail to any person?

dear experts, please guide.


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> I tried to lodge my visa application and after filling all the information it reached to the stage of payment. But while making payment the same was declined. I verified from my bank and they said there is some problem with net banking at their end.
> Now, i am worried about my application that what should i do further.
> 
> Will i be able to make the payment by logging in my immi account or i need to send any mail to any person?
> 
> dear experts, please guide.


As per knowledge, if it's says "Declined", then I think it must be something wrong with your bank not the receiving bank. Can you please elaborate more on the declined issue?
And moreover you only can pay through your immi account.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Sumit1984 said:


> As per knowledge, if it's says "Declined", then I think it must be something wrong with your bank not the receiving bank. Can you please elaborate more on the declined issue?
> And moreover you only can pay through your immi account.



After filing all the card information it asks for confirm the payment. When i click on confirm payment then in 2-3 seconds it come back to the site and displays a message as "Payment: Declined" (no specific reason mentioned). 

My worry is that if it will be available again for payment when i try next time?

Do i need to escalate this issue to DIPB? if yes, then how?


----------



## NitroG

Just clean up your cache and try try again, some times it happens if there is a problem with network or any other website which is open and trying to snoop into your financial information. Further just check if you are accessing the payment information from any firewall or trying to make the payment from your office internet connection if so go home and try on your Home connections it should happen.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

sorry guys just a quick question,
i have applied 489 regional visa but then i got invitation 190 and i have applied for it as well. 
But not as i have applied for 190 i want to withdraw 489. I send form 1446 to case officer and got auto-generated message.
is that withdrawn ? or i will get notification for it ?
Thanks guys


----------



## Sumit1984

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> sorry guys just a quick question,
> i have applied 489 regional visa but then i got invitation 190 and i have applied for it as well.
> But not as i have applied for 190 i want to withdraw 489. I send form 1446 to case officer and got auto-generated message.
> is that withdrawn ? or i will get notification for it ?
> Thanks guys


If you have imported your 489 application in your immi account, then just keep an eye on that. You will get to know from there.


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> After filing all the card information it asks for confirm the payment. When i click on confirm payment then in 2-3 seconds it come back to the site and displays a message as "Payment: Declined" (no specific reason mentioned).
> 
> My worry is that if it will be available again for payment when i try next time?
> 
> Do i need to escalate this issue to DIPB? if yes, then how?


First of all, try the things which "NitroG" has said in a reply and then you can try again to make the payment, if this doesn't work then escalate this matter to DIBP through email. Just make sure you forward the screenshot as well to DIBP.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Sumit1984 said:


> First of all, try the things which "NitroG" has said in a reply and then you can try again to make the payment, if this doesn't work then escalate this matter to DIBP through email. Just make sure you forward the screenshot as well to DIBP.


Can you please let me know the mail ID of DIPB where i can contact them?

How much time they generally take to reply mails?

Thanks a lot


----------



## SadPanda

Regarding the Cutoff for this round.

My friend lodged EOI on 6th April with 70 points. and he DIDN'T received invitation for 13th April.

This means cutoff is somewhere between 1st - 5th April.


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Can you please let me know the mail ID of DIPB where i can contact them?
> 
> How much time they generally take to reply mails?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Sorry mate, I am not too sure about the email id.
Just scroll through some of the previous pages, you will get to know bcoz someone has mentioned there.


----------



## Auzman

Seems like thousands,thousands of 70 pointers and everyone has multiple EOI's.. Totally ruin and messed up this financial year for accountants ... So FRUSTRATING


----------



## riyansydney

Auzman said:


> Seems like thousands,thousands of 70 pointers and everyone has multiple EOI's.. Totally ruin and messed up this financial year for accountants ... So FRUSTRATING


Lets just hope its only a temporary picks all of a sudden. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

BAT7722 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have only lodged my EOI this Monday, but I can already feel the pressure building on me. Things seem difficult from the EOI stage. Especially for my code 221112 - Management Accountant.
> 
> Do we have any Management Accountants here who might have lodged EOIs and got state sponsorship?
> 
> Help please.


My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.


----------



## Ausstar

Auzman said:


> Seems like thousands,thousands of 70 pointers and everyone has multiple EOI's.. Totally ruin and messed up this financial year for accountants ... So FRUSTRATING


You will get 190 bud don't worry 
Chill man


----------



## ivetka233

invitation is a destiny,,,only god decides if you really deserve or not


----------



## alamuws

How long it takes to get the invitation from skillselect after NSW approve the sponsorship?


----------



## Mak1986

alamuws said:


> How long it takes to get the invitation from skillselect after NSW approve the sponsorship?


Same time .. i got both approval from NSW and skill select invitation email sametime
Could please share points breakdown thank you


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

Crazy student said:


> Help please.


My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.[/QUOTE]

Hey your friend have 65 points plus 5 points state or just 60 points and plus 5 points state? Because i have 60 points plus 5 points state, total 65 points on taxation accountant submitted on 16/11/2015 and still waiting


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

Crazy student said:


> BAT7722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have only lodged my EOI this Monday, but I can already feel the pressure building on me. Things seem difficult from the EOI stage. Especially for my code 221112 - Management Accountant.
> 
> Do we have any Management Accountants here who might have lodged EOIs and got state sponsorship?
> 
> Help please.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.
Click to expand...

Hey your friend have 65 points plus 5 points state or just 60 points and plus 5 points state? Because i have 60 points plus 5 points state, total 65 points on taxation accountant submitted on 16/11/2015 and still waiting


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like thousands,thousands of 70 pointers and everyone has multiple EOI's.. Totally ruin and messed up this financial year for accountants ... So FRUSTRATING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get 190 bud don't worry
> Chill man
Click to expand...

Thanks Ausstar.. Though it's only a hope now..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Auzman said:


> Thanks Ausstar.. Though it's only a hope now..


Sorry but there's no hope there as well. There are more 65 pointers in queue now with superior and proficient English. They haven't invited 65 pointers with basic English skills at all. They will be invited before you. And then there will be 60 pointers with superior English. This is just too many people.


----------



## Auzman

Attentionseeker said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ausstar.. Though it's only a hope now..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but there's no hope there as well. There are more 65 pointers in queue now with superior and proficient English. They haven't invited 65 pointers with basic English skills at all. They will be invited before you. And then there will be 60 pointers with superior English. This is just too many people.
Click to expand...

Mate don't worry about me ok,I know well how much my chances are..I didn't ask you anything.. I never put comments in your posts.. So please stay away..


----------



## NikyD

Guys, do you know when I can update my EOI with another 5 points for Australian study requirement and 5 points for Study in regional Australia? Do I have to wait for my completion letter which I'll get in the middle of July or can I update my EOI earlier (let's say beginning of June) as I have 60 days to submit all supporting documents?

Thank you for your help

Frustrated and desperate 65 pointer, who lodged EOI on 9th October


----------



## aurora.a

NikyD said:


> Guys, do you know when I can update my EOI with another 5 points for Australian study requirement and 5 points for Study in regional Australia? Do I have to wait for my completion letter which I'll get in the middle of July or can I update my EOI earlier (let's say beginning of June) as I have 60 days to submit all supporting documents?
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Frustrated and desperate 65 pointer, who lodged EOI on 9th October




You have to wait for your completion letter


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Sorry but there's no hope there as well. There are more 65 pointers in queue now with superior and proficient English. They haven't invited 65 pointers with basic English skills at all. They will be invited before you. And then there will be 60 pointers with superior English. This is just too many people.




 I guess I'll just have to hope that 70 points will be enough for next year. It's really unfortunate that my birthday is in Mid June


----------



## riyansydney

aurora.a said:


> I guess I'll just have to hope that 70 points will be enough for next year. It's really unfortunate that my birthday is in Mid June


Mate we are talking about 70. Not 65 pts. Its a lot. Just wait for few weeks

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamal1811

Any grants or CO contacts today guys??


----------



## aurora.a

riyansydney said:


> Mate we are talking about 70. Not 65 pts. Its a lot. Just wait for few weeks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




I only have 60 at the moment, 65 when I turn 25 in June and 70 when I complete my course in October


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I guess I'll just have to hope that 70 points will be enough for next year. It's really unfortunate that my birthday is in Mid June


I reckon you'll be alright in the end, even if you have to join us for more drama in 2016-17. You'll get there.


----------



## makapaka

Is here any people who left for approval from NSW who was invited on 18th March?
I am waiting...


----------



## raidergator

Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


----------



## azerty

raidergator said:


> Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


I believe it's an email only invitation to apply for state sponsorship from from nsw.

Only after you accept and nsw accepts your application do you get an invite through SkillSelect.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I reckon you'll be alright in the end, even if you have to join us for more drama in 2016-17. You'll get there.




Thanks, my back up is partner visa but it looks like a pain in the proverbial


----------



## Jack21

makapaka said:


> Is here any people who left for approval from NSW who was invited on 18th March?
> I am waiting...


Hi

I got invite on 18th March & submitted application on 24th. Patiently waiting for approval from nsw. Don't know how long I wil hav to wait.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Thanks, my back up is partner visa but it looks like a pain in the proverbial


Haa, I think it's looking less pain in the proverbial than accountant/auditor SkillSelect this year, ugh.. And I still have to watch this till the end of the year when my brother graduates. 

All the best!


----------



## makapaka

When did you apply?


----------



## Jack21

makapaka said:


> When did you apply?


24th March.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

NikyD said:


> Guys, do you know when I can update my EOI with another 5 points for Australian study requirement and 5 points for Study in regional Australia? Do I have to wait for my completion letter which I'll get in the middle of July or can I update my EOI earlier (let's say beginning of June) as I have 60 days to submit all supporting documents?
> 
> Thank you for your help
> 
> Frustrated and desperate 65 pointer, who lodged EOI on 9th October


You don't have to wait for the completion letter. You can update your EOI as soon as you get your final result officially published. I did the same consulting with my lawyer.


----------



## Crazy student

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Crazy student said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAT7722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I have only lodged my EOI this Monday, but I can already feel the pressure building on me. Things seem difficult from the EOI stage. Especially for my code 221112 - Management Accountant.
> 
> Do we have any Management Accountants here who might have lodged EOIs and got state sponsorship?
> 
> Help please.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey your friend have 65 points plus 5 points state or just 60 points and plus 5 points state? Because i have 60 points plus 5 points state, total 65 points on taxation accountant submitted on 16/11/2015 and still waiting
Click to expand...

65+5 management accountant


----------



## Sunita_p

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.


Hey your friend have 65 points plus 5 points state or just 60 points and plus 5 points state? Because i have 60 points plus 5 points state, total 65 points on taxation accountant submitted on 16/11/2015 and still waiting[/QUOTE]

Hi Sharukhayub911

I have been waiting since 31/07/2015 with 60+5 on taxation accountant. Still there is no sign of invitation,


----------



## aurora.a

ExpatinStraya said:


> You don't have to wait for the completion letter. You can update your EOI as soon as you get your final result officially published. I did the same consulting with my lawyer.




My completion letter and results were published on the same day - do other schools actually wait until a month later to issue a completion letter?


----------



## ExpatinStraya

aurora.a said:


> My completion letter and results were published on the same day - do other schools actually wait until a month later to issue a completion letter?


Yes some schools issue completion letter weeks after the final result published. In my case the result was published on 6th Nov and the completion letter was issued on 23rd Nov.


----------



## aurora.a

ExpatinStraya said:


> Yes some schools issue completion letter weeks after the final result published. In my case the result was published on 6th Nov and the completion letter was issued on 23rd Nov.




Wow that's terrible. What if you need to get cpa assessment? Just wait another month?


----------



## azerty

ExpatinStraya said:


> Yes some schools issue completion letter weeks after the final result published. In my case the result was published on 6th Nov and the completion letter was issued on 23rd Nov.


What date does your completion letter say you finished? Was it the 6th as well?


----------



## NitroG

Guys,

What are the chances of me getting or any date predictions of getting an invite on NSW,

you good flocks are now very experienced in predictions

Total -70 Points

EOI - 06 Apr 2016
Age - 30
English Language Ability Proficient 10 - 7.5 IELTS
Education - 15
Work experience - Above 5 Years - 10.
State Sponsorship - 5


----------



## ExpatinStraya

aurora.a said:


> Wow that's terrible. What if you need to get cpa assessment? Just wait another month?


You have nothing to do except waiting. Australian systems sometimes really test our patience. But if someone's visa is expiring soon, they issue earlier than official date.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

azerty said:


> What date does your completion letter say you finished? Was it the 6th as well?


Yes mate, it was 6th Nov mentioned as the date of course completion.


----------



## makapaka

Any accountant receive invitation from NSW tonight?
Other occupations are confirming that they are receiving with 60 points.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

makapaka said:


> Any accountant receive invitation from NSW tonight?
> Other occupations are confirming that they are receiving with 60 points.




Accountants category is the cursed one  less than 65, very remote chances due to long queue ....


----------



## satvar

Mak1986 said:


> Same time .. i got both approval from NSW and skill select invitation email sametime
> Could please share points breakdown thank you


What if I will get a job in Melbourne while I lodged my NSW 190Visa. Will that cancel my PR? Or what could be the consequences breaching the NSW 2 years commitment


----------



## Sumit1984

satvar said:


> What if I will get a job in Melbourne while I lodged my NSW 190Visa. Will that cancel my PR? Or what could be the consequences breaching the NSW 2 years commitment


Till the time your application is not finalised, you can work wherever you want and also even after the approval of your NSW (190), you will be having 3 months to move to NSW to live & work for minimum 2 years.
Just for your knowledge, even on NSW visa, there is no condition that you have to live and work in NSW only, it's just that while applying for nomination you have signed STATUTORY DECLARATION, which says that you agree to live & work in NSW. So which means you have to go there. Let suppose if someone doesn't go to NSW, then he will face difficulties in applying CITIZENSHIP.


----------



## andrewbaldessin

thank you, for sharing on how is it


----------



## aurora.a

I think you have to provide nsw with evidence that you genuinely tried to get a job there and were unable to...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

aurora.a said:


> I think you have to provide nsw with evidence that you genuinely tried to get a job there and were unable to...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is a NSW regional (489) visa, then yes he can provide evidence of not getting a job BUT if it is NSW (190) visa, he will not be given any exceptions. NSW (190) doesn't have any option for release letter; however, NSW (489) visa has.
One has to live and work in NSW.

P.S. Even after the release letter from NSW (489) regional visa, you can only live & work in designated regional areas mentioned on DIBP website


----------



## roshan123

Sumit1984 said:


> If it is a NSW regional (489) visa, then yes he can provide evidence of not getting a job BUT if it is NSW (190) visa, he will not be given any exceptions. NSW (190) doesn't have any option for release letter; however, NSW (489) visa has.
> One has to live and work in NSW.
> 
> P.S. Even after the release letter from NSW (489) regional visa, you can only live & work in designated regional areas mentioned on DIBP website


will it be a problem for 190 visa if we come back to vic after spent couple of weeks in nsw as we couldn't find a job in NSW even though we tried to find a one ? If we can show these evidence will it be a problem when we apply for citizenship


----------



## Sumit1984

roshan123 said:


> will it be a problem for 190 visa if we come back to vic after spent couple of weeks in nsw as we couldn't find a job in NSW even though we tried to find a one ? If we can show these evidence will it be a problem when we apply for citizenship


If you are talking about 190 NSW visa, then Yes there is no option for them to request for release letter.

Please read on page 11, you will come to know everything:

http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0010/59284/Essential-Information.pdf


----------



## bridge93

Today a lot of ICT Business Analyst got invitation from NSW and software engineers got it on the 7th of April. No news about accountants getting it.

Age: 25
PTE: 20
EDU: 15
Aus Study: 5
SS: 65 + 5 = 70
EOI NSW: 24/03/2016


----------



## Owami

The loooooong wait for accountants, l was really expecting to get an invitation in this round.. 
Lets hope the next round will count in our favor!!
*Management Accountant
EOI: 11/04/2016 65+5ss)*


----------



## FAIS

Sumit1984 said:


> If it is a NSW regional (489) visa, then yes he can provide evidence of not getting a job BUT if it is NSW (190) visa, he will not be given any exceptions. NSW (190) doesn't have any option for release letter; however, NSW (489) visa has.
> One has to live and work in NSW.
> 
> P.S. Even after the release letter from NSW (489) regional visa, you can only live & work in designated regional areas mentioned on DIBP website


Wrong information... 

Subclass 190 doesn't have any condition attached. It's an independent permanent resident visa. You can live anywhere in Australia from the beginning. 

The two year requirement is only an agreement between you and the state that is sponsoring you. This agreement has no legal value towards calculation of your stay in Australia for the purpose of granting citizenship. 

On the other hand, 489 has condition attached to live in a regional area. Because there is a condition attached, it is not called independent permanent resident visa. You can still apply for a leave if you do not find a job in the regional area that sponsors you, but to get a PR, you will have to fulfil the condition. So even if you notify your regional area, you will have to live in another regional area for two years at least. 

Many people on 190 notify the sponsoring state about leaving the state, not because they are required to do so, but because they have moral responsibility towards the sponsoring state. 

A couple of my friends have already changed their state in the past.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> Wrong information...
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 190 doesn't have any condition attached. It's an independent permanent resident visa. You can live anywhere in Australia from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> The two year requirement is only an agreement between you and the state that is sponsoring you. This agreement has no legal value towards calculation of your stay in Australia for the purpose of granting citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, 489 has condition attached to live in a regional area. Because there is a condition attached, it is not called independent permanent resident visa. You can still apply for a leave if you do not find a job in the regional area that sponsors you, but to get a PR, you will have to fulfil the condition. So even if you notify your regional area, you will have to live in another regional area for two years at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people on 190 notify the sponsoring state about leaving the state, not because they are required to do so, but because they have moral responsibility towards the sponsoring state.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my friends have already changed their state in the past.




Did those friends successfully apply for citizenship? The PDF linked earlier makes it very clear they do not provide letters of release


----------



## satvar

...


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Did those friends successfully apply for citizenship? The PDF linked earlier makes it very clear they do not provide letters of release


It doesn't matter what's written in that document. If it is part of immigration regulations I will accept it otherwise it is merely a commitment that is not legally binding on PR holders. 

Only two conditions may be imposed with this visa, as mentioned below:

_190.6—Conditions
190.611 

If the applicant is outside Australia when the visa is granted:
(a) first entry must be made before the date specified by the Minister; and
(b) if the applicant satisfies the secondary criteria for the grant of the visa, condition 8515 may be imposed.

8515:

The holder of the visa must not marry or enter into a de facto relationship before entering Australia.
_

There are a lot of conditions imposed on SC 489 visa. One such condition is "_While the holder is in Australia, the holder must live, study and work only in an area specified by the Minister in an instrument in writing ...... _"

Regarding your question, one of those two friends have got the citizenship.


----------



## aurora.a

Is the statutory declaration requirement legitimate? You can get in loads of trouble for lying with a statutory declaration, I don't think it matters what your visa restrictions/lack thereof are.

Anyways, I'm sure if loads of people apply for state sponsorship without any real intention of working in the state, they are going to change it. Maybe it'll be something they include in the changes to the points system next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Did those friends successfully apply for citizenship? The PDF linked earlier makes it very clear they do not provide letters of release


Also, the document doesn't specify what will eventually happen if holder of SC 190 visa changes the state.

So if they are saying that they do not issue the release letter (read: release from commitment between yourself and the state, not visa condition imposed by DIBP), what is the consequence if a person moves state without this release letter.


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Is the statutory declaration requirement legitimate? You can get in loads of trouble for lying with a statutory declaration, I don't think it matters what your visa restrictions/lack thereof are.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sure if loads of people apply for state sponsorship without any real intention of working in the state, they are going to change it. Maybe it'll be something they include in the changes to the points system next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If a person is not getting job in the state and his/ her funds are running out, it is better for him/ her to get the job anywhere in Australia. He doesn't have to remain in the state for two years. Otherwise, state should pay the benefits from the beginning. 

Also, not fulfilling your commitment doesn't make you ineligible for citizenship. Has anything like this written in the statutory declaration, I mean the consequences?

Australia needs the immigrants to become healthy part of their society that pays taxes. If a state imposes ban on the movement of immigrants, and he/ she doesn't find a job in the first two years, he may end up doing odd jobs and leave his career altogether because of not working in his occupation for considerable period of time (two years).

So the conditions will remain the same as they have been for the past several years.

By the way, people want to remain in the state that nominates them. Migrants coming from different countries are highly skilled, and do not want to leave their chosen careers, however, their economic conditions force them to leave the state.


----------



## Ausstar

aurora.a said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong information...
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 190 doesn't have any condition attached. It's an independent permanent resident visa. You can live anywhere in Australia from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> The two year requirement is only an agreement between you and the state that is sponsoring you. This agreement has no legal value towards calculation of your stay in Australia for the purpose of granting citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, 489 has condition attached to live in a regional area. Because there is a condition attached, it is not called independent permanent resident visa. You can still apply for a leave if you do not find a job in the regional area that sponsors you, but to get a PR, you will have to fulfil the condition. So even if you notify your regional area, you will have to live in another regional area for two years at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people on 190 notify the sponsoring state about leaving the state, not because they are required to do so, but because they have moral responsibility towards the sponsoring state.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my friends have already changed their state in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did those friends successfully apply for citizenship? The PDF linked earlier makes it very clear they do not provide letters of release
Click to expand...

Yeah same question came in my mind Have they got their Citizenships?
I know few people they didn't change state and they are still here but don't know whether they are citizens or not?


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

Sunita_p said:


> ShahrukhAyub911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got nsw 190 invitation on march 18. His eoi date is 30 oct 2015. 65 points no experience. Got approval from nsw on first week of april and applied for visa now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey your friend have 65 points plus 5 points state or just 60 points and plus 5 points state? Because i have 60 points plus 5 points state, total 65 points on taxation accountant submitted on 16/11/2015 and still waiting
Click to expand...

Hi Sharukhayub911

I have been waiting since 31/07/2015 with 60+5 on taxation accountant. Still there is no sign of invitation,[/QUOTE]

I think we should seek other options like regional sponsorship, i had an option for Orana region, but i was so stupid, i thought if i will not get 189 on 60 then i will get 190 on 65 points, if i dont get 190 then i will surely get 489 family sponsor on 70, but i didnt know accountants will become so panooti one day.


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

Ausstar said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong information...
> 
> 
> 
> Subclass 190 doesn't have any condition attached. It's an independent permanent resident visa. You can live anywhere in Australia from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> The two year requirement is only an agreement between you and the state that is sponsoring you. This agreement has no legal value towards calculation of your stay in Australia for the purpose of granting citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, 489 has condition attached to live in a regional area. Because there is a condition attached, it is not called independent permanent resident visa. You can still apply for a leave if you do not find a job in the regional area that sponsors you, but to get a PR, you will have to fulfil the condition. So even if you notify your regional area, you will have to live in another regional area for two years at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Many people on 190 notify the sponsoring state about leaving the state, not because they are required to do so, but because they have moral responsibility towards the sponsoring state.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my friends have already changed their state in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did those friends successfully apply for citizenship? The PDF linked earlier makes it very clear they do not provide letters of release
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah same question came in my mind Have they got their Citizenships?
> I know few people they didn't change state and they are still here but don't know whether they are citizens or not?
Click to expand...

All of my friends got nsw SS, and have successfully applied for citizenship, and they all got it.


----------



## FAIS

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> All of my friends got nsw SS, and have successfully applied for citizenship, and they all got it.


So they continued living in Melbourne after getting NSW SS and got the citizenship? So am I right?


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

FAIS said:


> ShahrukhAyub911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of my friends got nsw SS, and have successfully applied for citizenship, and they all got it.
> 
> 
> 
> So they continued living in Melbourne after getting NSW SS and got the citizenship? So am I right?
Click to expand...

Yes 100% correct.. Its a moral condition, not mandatory, when you receive your visa, you wont get any condition mentioned on it.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

ShahrukhAyub911 said:


> Yes 100% correct.. Its a moral condition, not mandatory, when you receive your visa, you wont get any condition mentioned on it.




This is the first time I have heard about it, I planned not to take SS so to have more job opportunities in other states, if your assumptions are true than I can opt for SS, I'm still not able to digest this otherwise what will be the benefit to the sponsoring state if everyone will move out somewhere else to look for job.... There must be some sort of a drawback for those not fulfilling their moral obligation..... What if you don't get citizenship at the end than all time money and effort will go on vein ....


----------



## ShahrukhAyub911

arsalanzaki911 said:


> ShahrukhAyub911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 100% correct.. Its a moral condition, not mandatory, when you receive your visa, you wont get any condition mentioned on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have heard about it, I planned not to take SS so to have more job opportunities in other states, if your assumptions are true than I can opt for SS, I'm still not able to digest this otherwise what will be the benefit to the sponsoring state if everyone will move out somewhere else to look for job.... There must be some sort of a drawback for those not fulfilling their moral obligation..... What if you don't get citizenship at the end than all time money and effort will go on vein ....
Click to expand...

Bro they all have passport now, i did not apply for regional sponsorship because i dont want to move from melbourne, but i did apply Nsw ss just because my friends got it and easily got their passports.


----------



## FAIS

arsalanzaki911 said:


> This is the first time I have heard about it, I planned not to take SS so to have more job opportunities in other states, if your assumptions are true than I can opt for SS, I'm still not able to digest this otherwise what will be the benefit to the sponsoring state if everyone will move out somewhere else to look for job.... There must be some sort of a drawback for those not fulfilling their moral obligation..... What if you don't get citizenship at the end than all time money and effort will go on vein ....


Job search and to remain in the sponsoring state should be your first priority. But in case you don't find a job, you should consider moving to a different state where your selected occupation is in demand. In turn, you will be paying taxes and helping in building Australian economy.


----------



## aurora.a

There is a character requirement for citizenship and if it looks like you didn't even bother to fulfill your moral obligation to the state they have every right to ask you at interview. Maybe your friends got lucky, maybe they care more now, I personally wouldn't take my chances. I just did a quick search of the forum and some people previously said it can also create problems applying for your resident return visa, don't know if that's true or not. 

But it's just a moral obligation which apparently here is no big deal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

I know a person who was spending too much time in a state he wasnt supposed to and he was later interviewed when he applied for citizenship. He had to explain what he was doing in Sydney when he was supposed to be in ACT.


----------



## aurora.a

Also I completely disagree with "the state should pay benefits". They gave you pr in exchange for working in their state. 

I don't think anyone should apply for SS if they have no intention of working in the state. There doesn't have to be legal consequences for something to be wrong, but if enough people do it that's when there becomes legal consequences. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy student

aurora.a said:


> Also I completely disagree with "the state should pay benefits". They gave you pr in exchange for working in their state.
> 
> I don't think anyone should apply for SS if they have no intention of working in the state. There doesn't have to be legal consequences for something to be wrong, but if enough people do it that's when there becomes legal consequences.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really appreciate you take moral obligation seriously although its not leagally binding. Govt or dibp or people at planning level may have assumtion that certain percentage of people will not get/take job in nominated profession. They may have actual data and thats why they make different occupation list evey year. It may be within the acceptable range to move interstate. Practically if you dont get the job in your field, state dont issue release letter, dont want govt economic assistance than very less option than look opportunity in other state. 

Planning level people knows it and they may be okie with it if person make genuine attempt to stay in the nominated state. If inter state migration escalate to next level they may have legal restrictions ready to implement.


----------



## riyansydney

Cutofg for 70 seems to be 1 to 5 April . There will another 24 to 28 days of backlog of 70 pts for next round. Can't believe how all of a sudden it raises that many. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

riyansydney said:


> Cutofg for 70 seems to be 1 to 5 April . There will another 24 to 28 days of backlog of 70 pts for next round. Can't believe how all of a sudden it raises that many.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks for moving the discussion to the Actual point.


----------



## riyansydney

NitroG said:


> Thanks for moving the discussion to the Actual point.


 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

can somebody advice me if i can apply for citizienship somehow now. i rang immigration and they said i cant as i didnt live in australia last 4y....but my problem is here,,i actually live in australia 4y while PR but i passed this time and didnt knew that i could apply for citizienship that time..

Who should i talk to ?

my times
2007-2012 in australia
2013- PR
2014-2015 slovakia
2016 came back

currently i do not comply to citizien because i am here only 2y,, but when i got PR i did,, please help


----------



## Sumit1984

ivetka233 said:


> can somebody advice me if i can apply for citizienship somehow now. i rang immigration and they said i cant as i didnt live in australia last 4y....but my problem is here,,i actually live in australia 4y while PR but i passed this time and didnt knew that i could apply for citizienship that time..
> 
> Who should i talk to ?
> 
> my times
> 2007-2012 in australia
> 2013- PR
> 2014-2015 slovakia
> 2016 came back
> 
> currently i do not comply to citizien because i am here only 2y,, but when i got PR i did,, please help


If citizenship department's people are saying you cannot apply now, that means you can't bcoz people sitting there are never wrong. If you need more clarification, then I would suggest you to please go to there office and ask for more info


----------



## Sumit1984

ivetka233 said:


> can somebody advice me if i can apply for citizienship somehow now. i rang immigration and they said i cant as i didnt live in australia last 4y....but my problem is here,,i actually live in australia 4y while PR but i passed this time and didnt knew that i could apply for citizienship that time..
> 
> Who should i talk to ?
> 
> my times
> 2007-2012 in australia
> 2013- PR
> 2014-2015 slovakia
> 2016 came back
> 
> currently i do not comply to citizien because i am here only 2y,, but when i got PR i did,, please help


Permanent residents applying for citizenship must:
• have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for
4 years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
• not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.

For more info, read the below link :

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1300t.pdf


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> Permanent residents applying for citizenship must:
> • have been living in Australia on a valid Australian visa for
> 4 years immediately before applying which must include the last 12 months as a permanent resident, and
> • not have been absent from Australia for more than one year in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in the year before applying.
> 
> For more info, read the below link :
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1300t.pdf


Does that mean her 4 years period started when she returned to Australia in 2016? That's no good.


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> Does that mean her 4 years period started when she returned to Australia in 2016? That's no good.


If she has lived more than 12 months (365 days) outside Australia then citizenship dept will not consider that living under 4 year rule.


----------



## ivetka233

yes i return in 2016 and because i been overseas 1 and half year my counting f 4 y for citizenship starts from 0 again in 2016


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> can somebody advice me if i can apply for citizienship somehow now. i rang immigration and they said i cant as i didnt live in australia last 4y....but my problem is here,,i actually live in australia 4y while PR but i passed this time and didnt knew that i could apply for citizienship that time..
> 
> Who should i talk to ?
> 
> my times
> 2007-2012 in australia
> 2013- PR
> 2014-2015 slovakia
> 2016 came back
> 
> currently i do not comply to citizien because i am here only 2y,, but when i got PR i did,, please help


Only the most recent 4 years are looked at, which may be why you "only lived 2 years". They are very specific with their requirements. Lived for 3 out of 4 years, no more than 90 days away in the last year. 

It's not that you won't qualify, you just don't qualify for it yet.

And you may qualify depending on the amount of time you were away in 2012-13 and 2013-2014 anytime in the next 1-3 years. 

I'm not sure if the citizenship hotline does that, but if you're asking them again, maybe check if they can tell you when you'll qualify for citizenship.


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> yes i return in 2016 and because i been overseas 1 and half year my counting f 4 y for citizenship starts from 0 again in 2016


There is a citizenship calculator on DIBP website. If you could use that and let us all know.


----------



## ivetka233

why they do not calculate time i been here before 6y,,i could comply that time, can i ask for some exeption....that i did clarify that time but didnt knew i can apply for it




azerty said:


> Only the most recent 4 years are looked at, which may be why you "only lived 2 years". They are very specific with their requirements. Lived for 3 out of 4 years, no more than 90 days away in the last year.
> 
> It's not that you won't qualify, you just don't qualify for it yet.
> 
> And you may qualify depending on the amount of time you were away in 2012-13 and 2013-2014 anytime in the next 1-3 years.
> 
> I'm not sure if the citizenship hotline does that, but if you're asking them again, maybe check if they can tell you when you'll qualify for citizenship.


----------



## aurora.a

Off topic but someone told me "i heard if you get a 3.0 GPA (that's all credits) they give PR"....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

for 3 GPA,, you not any job in aussie...the min is 5.0 GPA


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> why they do not calculate time i been here before 6y,,i could comply that time, can i ask for some exeption....that i did clarify that time but didnt knew i can apply for it


Have you used the calculator?


----------



## Attentionseeker

FAIS said:


> Have you used the calculator?


I have entered random dates and months with same years as she has mentioned. It is coming up with 3 more years from the date she returned to Australia before she can apply for citizenship.


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> yes i return in 2016 and because i been overseas 1 and half year my counting f 4 y for citizenship starts from 0 again in 2016


No. Your residence requirement will not start from zero... That's why I am requesting you to use the residence calculator on DIBP website.

The requirement is not to absent from Australia for 4 years "in total".


----------



## ivetka233

the department of DIBP calculated for me on phone...but d und why they cant consider time i could do it as exception,,,,


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> the department of DIBP calculated for me on phone...but d und why they cant consider time i could do it as exception,,,,




The requirement is that you have to live in Australia four years immediately before applying.


----------



## Sumit1984

FAIS said:


> No. Your residence requirement will not start from zero... That's why I am requesting you to use the residence calculator on DIBP website.
> 
> The requirement is not to absent from Australia for 4 years "in total".


Requirement is not to absent from Australia continuously for more than 1 year NOT 4 years.


----------



## FAIS

Sumit1984 said:


> Requirement is not to absent from Australia continuously for more than 1 year NOT 4 years.


Sorry my bad. 1 year absence in total in the past 4 years. By the way Where is "continuously" written?


----------



## ivetka233

thats thing i been absent 1,5y so i am out start calculating form day one......

when do you start calculate? from date of granted PR or days in ustralia on o ther visaas like student ,,485 etc


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> There is a character requirement for citizenship and if it looks like you didn't even bother to fulfill your moral obligation to the state they have every right to ask you at interview. Maybe your friends got lucky, maybe they care more now, I personally wouldn't take my chances. I just did a quick search of the forum and some people previously said it can also create problems applying for your resident return visa, don't know if that's true or not.
> 
> But it's just a moral obligation which apparently here is no big deal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you are right. It is a moral requirement and the resident must try to remain in that state. 

What I am saying is that if he doesn't find a suitable job in that state, he can and should move to any other state if he gets a job there. 

It is in the interest of Australia that you pay taxes and become an important part of the society. When a state nominates you, it means that they have assessed that there is a requirement of your occupation in that particular state and it doesn't want employers to bring people from outside without points test. Points test is for their benefit as it tests your other skills like English, Age, etc etc. You apply, get nominated, come to the state with the intention that you will remain there for at least two years. But then you realize that you have not found a job in your nominated occupation and ended up doing odd jobs. It is then in the best interest of the applicant and Australia that you find suitable employment elsewhere. 

Moral obligation is there for those who doesn't have intention from the beginning and those people are seriously wrong. They continue to live in other states without trying to get a job in the sponsoring state. DIBP should question those people definitely. But unfortunately, there is no law/ regulation/ act that allows them to reject your citizenship application on the basis of not living in sponsored state. 

I hope that I have clarified. But yes, you seem to be a good person who wants to live in NSW and I respect you.


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> thats thing i been absent 1,5y so i am out start calculating form day one......
> 
> when do you start calculate? from date of granted PR or days in ustralia on o ther visaas like student ,,485 etc


Give me your periods of stay in Australia and visa sub classes during those periods, I will calculate when will be your residency requirement completed.


----------



## FAIS

Let me make myself clear:

1 - 36 months of legitimate stay in the past forty eight months, out of which no less than last 12 months on PR; AND

2 - No more than 3 months of absence in your last 12 months.

Now it means that if someone enters Australia on PR and spends just one day there, his 48 months period starts from that day. He then comes back after one year and spends 36 months in Australia continuously, he will be able to apply for citizenship.


----------



## FAIS

Anyway, I didn't want to hijack this thread. We can open a new thread to discuss other matters in detail.


----------



## alamuws

Mak1986 said:


> Same time .. i got both approval from NSW and skill select invitation email sametime
> Could please share points breakdown thank you


General Accountant
EOI Submitted: 3rd December with English 10 points
Age 30 points
Australian Education 5 Points
CPA Assessment 15 points
NAATI 5 points
Total 65 Points (without state sponsor)
NSW State nomination link: 18th March
Applied : 20 March
Approved from NSW: 13 April
Haven't got invitation from skillselect


----------



## alamuws

raidergator said:


> Guys, once you have submitted you EOI for visa 190 (NSW), and when they decide to invite you, do they let know by email a or through skillselect or by both? Am just curious..


First NSW Department of Industry will send u an email and ask you to fill up the form through their link provided with the email along 330 Aud and then they will approve it later (for me they took 23 days) and send u another email confirming that they approved your nomination and soon u will get invitation from skillselect


----------



## Attentionseeker

alamuws said:


> General Accountant
> EOI Submitted: 3rd December with English 10 points
> Age 30 points
> Australian Education 5 Points
> CPA Assessment 15 points
> NAATI 5 points
> Total 65 Points (without state sponsor)
> NSW State nomination link: 18th March
> Applied : 20 March
> Approved from NSW: 13 April
> Haven't got invitation from skillselect


I would wait for couple of more days and then email or call NSW. Normally you get an invite straight away with the nomination approval.


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Health Check ups*

Hi Mates

Can anybody please advice, Is it required to have health check up of children as well for lodging VISA?

I am in process of lodging visa and thinking to get medicals for upload while lodging visa.

Could you please advice?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Maggie-May24

ivetka233 said:


> the department of DIBP calculated for me on phone...but d und why they cant consider time i could do it as exception,,,,


If you don't meet the criteria, then you don't. There are very few exceptions and your situation isn't one of them. There are several threads regarding citizenship, so that's the better place to post questions on that topic.


----------



## ivetka233

this is no true,, because as your last sentence,, if you have break 12 months you automatically not comply...y time starts again from 0 that lady told me...48 counts only with max 3 month break.
In this scenario counts time before and add time after break....if break is longer than 3 months,, you must start count from 0 again



FAIS said:


> Let me make myself clear:
> 
> 1 - 36 months of legitimate stay in the past forty eight months, out of which no less than last 12 months on PR; AND
> 
> 2 - No more than 3 months of absence in your last 12 months.
> 
> Now it means that if someone enters Australia on PR and spends just one day there, his 48 months period starts from that day. He then comes back after one year and spends 36 months in Australia continuously, he will be able to apply for citizenship.


----------



## ivetka233

just want to know if it counts only from day of PR granted or also can add time on student visa or otherwise


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> just want to know if it counts only from day of PR granted or also can add time on student visa or otherwise


I am surprised that you are not using a simple residence calculator.


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> this is no true,, because as your last sentence,, if you have break 12 months you automatically not comply...y time starts again from 0 that lady told me...48 counts only with max 3 month break.
> In this scenario counts time before and add time after break....if break is longer than 3 months,, you must start count from 0 again


Can you start a new thread, or put your question in the relevant thread so that I or others who are experienced on this matter could help you understand residence requirement?


----------



## ivetka233

i d have new passport and there is no stamps of my travel dates ///cant




FAIS said:


> I am surprised that you are not using a simple residence calculator.


----------



## FAIS

ivetka233 said:


> i d have new passport and there is no stamps of my travel dates ///cant


Use approximate dates of travel then. You will at least have an idea.


----------



## aurora.a

Bad news for those of us counting on nsw nomination: I've been reading what the it guys have been saying and they reckon about 700 invites were sent, meaning there's only about 500-600 invites left. There's no way nsw can invite all 65 point accountants who apply between March and the end of June, so my guess is that they will limit it to those who have superior English and then hopefully give the remaining invites to those who are waiting from October/November. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

aurora.a said:


> Bad news for those of us counting on nsw nomination: I've been reading what the it guys have been saying and they reckon about 700 invites were sent, meaning there's only about 500-600 invites left. There's no way nsw can invite all 65 point accountants who apply between March and the end of June, so my guess is that they will limit it to those who have superior English and then hopefully give the remaining invites to those who are waiting from October/November.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@ Aurora
Provided they are not being bogged down by the invitation requirements from other AZCO codes


----------



## Auzman

Lots of people have multiple EOI's (if we look at IMMITRACKER) so there will be more waste also. Because before I saw in the forum some people got two invitation by NSW because they submitted multiple occupation of Accountants.


----------



## aurora.a

Auzman said:


> Lots of people have multiple EOI's (if we look at IMMITRACKER) so there will be more waste also. Because before I saw in the forum some people got two invitation by NSW because they submitted multiple occupation of Accountants.




Nsw counts total number of nominations not invites unlike 189 so that's okay probably until the end of June


----------



## Auzman

Hmm..hahaha


----------



## alamuws

Auzman said:


> Lots of people have multiple EOI's (if we look at IMMITRACKER) so there will be more waste also. Because before I saw in the forum some people got two invitation by NSW because they submitted multiple occupation of Accountants.


I agree with you. I know someone who got 3 nomination invitation from NSW as an Accountant, Auditor and Tax Accountant. End of the day he applied as an Accountant, Remaining 2 become invalid.


----------



## Auzman

alamuws said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have multiple EOI's (if we look at IMMITRACKER) so there will be more waste also. Because before I saw in the forum some people got two invitation by NSW because they submitted multiple occupation of Accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. I know someone who got 3 nomination invitation from NSW as an Accountant, Auditor and Tax Accountant. End of the day he applied as an Accountant, Remaining 2 become invalid.
Click to expand...

Yes mate they just made other people life more harder specially lower pointers .. They go different thread and gain the idea about the trend of each occupation and then applied each one.. They are very clever... They just don't care about others because they don't need to.. Some of them even silent follower been long time..just observe the threads and the do the entire process of applications.. Can say anything because we are the one who helping them acactually to do that.. If you observe you will see some of them asking again and again same question (pretending innocent) to make sure the percentages of their chances each occupation.. . Well can't say anything because that's the way it's happening


----------



## DanAli

I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?


----------



## SadPanda

Auzman said:


> Yes mate they just made other people life more harder specially lower pointers .. They go different thread and gain the idea about the trend of each occupation and then applied each one.. They are very clever... They just don't care about others because they don't need to.. Some of them even silent follower been long time..just observe the threads and the do the entire process of applications.. Can say anything because we are the one who helping them acactually to do that.. If you observe you will see some of them asking again and again same question (pretending innocent) to make sure the percentages of their chances each occupation.. . Well can't say anything because that's the way it's happening


Spot on mate! Nailed it :second:


----------



## aurora.a

DanAli said:


> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?




One person got it in November but he had superior English. There is no hope at this point as NSW has issued most of their invites already


----------



## Auzman

DanAli said:


> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?


Yeah bro I know how it feels.. Not since March 2015 in 189 but with superior English since end of the last year few got in 190 I think..


----------



## genpmel

DanAli said:


> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?


The last person to receive 189 with 60 points for General Accountant was around 23 March 2015. Its's been over a year.
No Idea about External Auditor. There are so many of us with 60 points.


----------



## Auzman

genpmel said:


> DanAli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?
> 
> 
> 
> The last person to receive 189 with 60 points for General Accountant was around 23 March 2015. Its's been over a year.
> No Idea about External Auditor. There are so many of us with 60 points.
Click to expand...

Yah exactly, 23rd March 2015.


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> One person got it in November but he had superior English. There is no hope at this point as NSW has issued most of their invites already


Hey Aurora, why do you say that? I have been reading posts and trying hard to restrain myself from posting. 
Okay so as per results up till March end, NSW has nominated 2,667 guys as per Skillselect's website, right? What makes you say they have already almost exhausted all the invites?
And let's suppose they have, nothing is stopping them from sending over 4,000 invites (number as per NSW's website) right? And if they do invite say 5,000 people, they could nominate the 4,000 guys in 2015-16 and the rest 1,000 in 2016-17, no? What's wrong with that?


----------



## ivetka233

with 60 you not gonna get invite even next year i think so


----------



## Ausstar

Auzman said:


> DanAli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro I know how it feels.. Not since March 2015 in 189 but with superior English since end of the last year few got in 190 I think..
Click to expand...

I hope both of you will get 190 soon if not 189 
Good luck


----------



## Auzman

Ausstar said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DanAli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting on 60 on general accountant and external auditor since 28 July 2015 getting so frustrated. This accountant profession is complete f..k up! Is there anyone who has received invitation on 60 so far?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah bro I know how it feels.. Not since March 2015 in 189 but with superior English since end of the last year few got in 190 I think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope both of you will get 190 soon if not 189
> Good luck
Click to expand...

Hahaha.. Although we can see our chances and understand the trend clearly but really appreciated your very positive encouragement Ausstar... nobody is sitting down, everyone is trying their best to upgrade their points..that's why I think suddenly the influx of 70s...anyway Thanks again Ausstar mate..


----------



## Sumit1984

I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted):
Form 80
Form 1221
Evidence of PTE

I don't understand one thing, if I had already attached all the documents then why the f she is asking me again for that. She didn't mentioned what particular things she wants like some specific information in the form etc. It's just seems to me a generic email. Really frustrating
How can I provide her my PTE score report? She has to access it from PTE website. (((I have already sent my score to DIBP on 5th March)))


----------



## blackrider89

Sumit1984 said:


> I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted):
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Evidence of PTE
> 
> I don't understand one thing, if I had already attached all the documents then why the f she is asking me again for that. She didn't mentioned what particular things she wants like some specific information in the form etc. It's just seems to me a generic email. Really frustrating
> How can I provide her my PTE score report? She has to access it from PTE website. (((I have already sent my score to DIBP on 5th March)))


If a case officer overlooks a supplied document, they will most likely just tell you to re-supply. They can't bother looking back. I can tell you it is a normal practice at the Department.


----------



## Sumit1984

blackrider89 said:


> If a case officer overlooks a supplied document, they will most likely just tell you to re-supply. They can't bother looking back. I can tell you it is a normal practice at the Department.


I have just submitted all the requested documents but now looking at the current trend I know the wait is going to be long


----------



## aurora.a

The results for last round out and another 115 70 point applicants eoi cutoff April 2. This is ridiculous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blim88

Hi all,

I am new here, I am waiting to submit my EOI once i sit for the PTE.. i am turning 41 in Jul, so angry with myself for not noticing this forum earlier cause i would have gain 10 more pts on my age if i've submitted my EOI last yr! Sign... after the PTE, i'll have to get assessment from CPAA.. i am their member and so the assessment is free (which silly me didnt know about this till now) so probably had to wait till Jun/Jul to submit my EOI.. and fingers cross then...

I'll just like to say, you guys are amazing! this thread is so insightful and really opened my eyes!


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> The results for last round out and another 115 70 point applicants eoi cutoff April 2. This is ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So this means they met 115 70 pointers in just 10 days?? If this continues its almost over 300 70 pointers a month. I was meant to give PTE in mid May to increase my points but I'm wondering If I should book PTE next week. I hope this is a one off case. The numbers are beyond crazy!


----------



## azerty

18 days, 
up from mar 23's 10 days
Around the level of mar 9's 17 days


----------



## BAT7722

Auzman said:


> Hahaha.. Although we can see our chances and understand the trend clearly but really appreciated your very positive encouragement Ausstar... nobody is sitting down, everyone is trying their best to upgrade their points..that's why I think suddenly the influx of 70s...anyway Thanks again Ausstar mate..


Hey Auzman, what's your points breakdown and occupation code?


----------



## Jack21

Hi


Everyone,please update about nsw approval as i am curiously waiting from 24th march.


----------



## riyansydney

genpmel said:


> So this means they met 115 70 pointers in just 10 days?? If this continues its almost over 300 70 pointers a month. I was meant to give PTE in mid May to increase my points but I'm wondering If I should book PTE next week. I hope this is a one off case. The numbers are beyond crazy!


I think it is one off case. People were trying from the beginning to increase points. Its not new. But the way the number raises is more then three times a months. And its the case only for one occupation. Thats making me more doubtful about the invitation process. Btw, when is your DOE??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

riyansydney said:


> I think it is one off case. People were trying from the beginning to increase points. Its not new. But the way the number raises is more then three times a months. And its the case only for one occupation. Thats making me more doubtful about the invitation process. Btw, when is your DOE??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


May 25th 2015 with 60 points, I have no hope anyway. I am now worried about getting 79 in PTE. It's all I can think about, Also my DoE for NSW 190 is mid Aug.


----------



## davidk59

Sumit1984 said:


> I got an email that my case officer has been allocated and she has requested for more documents (which I have already submitted):
> Form 80
> Form 1221
> Evidence of PTE
> 
> I don't understand one thing, if I had already attached all the documents then why the f she is asking me again for that. She didn't mentioned what particular things she wants like some specific information in the form etc. It's just seems to me a generic email. Really frustrating
> How can I provide her my PTE score report? She has to access it from PTE website. (((I have already sent my score to DIBP on 5th March)))


Same as mine, they asked me to send through the score again (although I've sent it). Just don't know what to do, but I haven't got asked for form 80.

What time did you email you today?


----------



## vdenfer

When was the last time someone with 65 pts received a letter of invitation?

Cheers,
V


----------



## Sumit1984

davidk59 said:


> Same as mine, they asked me to send through the score again (although I've sent it). Just don't know what to do, but I haven't got asked for form 80.
> 
> What time did you email you today?


10:25 am (Australian time)


----------



## davidk59

Sumit1984 said:


> 10:25 am (Australian time)


Still don't understand why they asked us to resend the score report again! It's not possible


----------



## Attentionseeker

If the trend continues, the rest of 575 invites will be taken up by 70 pointers.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> If the trend continues, the rest of 575 invites will be taken up by 70 pointers.




If the trend continues, I won't even have a chance for next year even if I do have 70 points! This is unbelievable


----------



## kandy123

Accounting stream is like a slow poison. Killing 65 pointers every minute, 60 pointers every second and 55 pointers are dead long back. RIP accountants !

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## kuriatko

Jack21 said:


> Hi folks...m new to this forum but following this from quite a long time.
> 
> I got 190 invitation on 18th march & submitted my application on 24th.
> 
> I haven't got any reply from nsw till now. can anyone plz guide me regarding this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I believe you still need to wait. I have been invited by NSW on 18th March 2016 as General Accountant. I submitted my documents on 20th March and I am still waiting. 

Total points = 65 + 5


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Very Much Frustrating!!!!!*

I am trying to make visa payment since 5 days and have attempted atleast 20 times but every time same message occurs i.e "Payment declined".

I have talked to the bank and according to them there is no problem at their end.....i dont know why all this is happening.

Can anyone please guide me on this matter.....what should i do in this situation.


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> If the trend continues, I won't even have a chance for next year even if I do have 70 points! This is unbelievable


70 pointers will continue to be invited. To get 70 points, people need to work really hard. They have to score 30 for age, 15+5 for qualification, 20 for English. I have noted that :

1- People having experience points generally do not have Australian qualification. 

2- People who have 10 points towards experience generally do not score full points towards age and Australian qualification. 

3- Either they need partner points or NAATI in addition to the above full points to score 75.

So yes, 70 is an easy feat but 75 is to much and only a few will be able to achieve it, believe me.

So you are safe with even 65 points for NSW next year.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> 70 pointers will continue to be invited. To get 70 points, people need to work really hard. They have to score 30 for age, 15+5 for qualification, 20 for English. I have noted that :
> 
> 1- People having experience points generally do not have Australian qualification.
> 
> 2- People who have 10 points towards experience generally do not score full points towards age and Australian qualification.
> 
> 3- Either they need partner points or NAATI in addition to the above full points to score 75.
> 
> So yes, 70 is an easy feat but 75 is to much and only a few will be able to achieve it, believe me.
> 
> So you are safe with even 65 points for NSW next year.




Those are great observations but I will still only have a chance for 190 if nsw doesn't add work experience requirement for accountants next year


----------



## arsalanzaki911

mohnishsharma said:


> I am trying to make visa payment since 5 days and have attempted atleast 20 times but every time same message occurs i.e "Payment declined".
> 
> 
> 
> I have talked to the bank and according to them there is no problem at their end.....i dont know why all this is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on this matter.....what should i do in this situation.




Have you tried to pay by using a different laptop and IP address? Sometimes the cache holds some historical website data that make issues...


----------



## mohnishsharma

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Have you tried to pay by using a different laptop and IP address? Sometimes the cache holds some historical website data that make issues...


Yes Mate

I tried from different machines but same issue prevails.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> I am trying to make visa payment since 5 days and have attempted atleast 20 times but every time same message occurs i.e "Payment declined".
> 
> I have talked to the bank and according to them there is no problem at their end.....i dont know why all this is happening.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on this matter.....what should i do in this situation.


Try using a different bank or account.


----------



## Sumit1984

Attentionseeker said:


> Try using a different bank or account.


Even I was about to suggest him to use different bank credit card or debot card.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Sumit1984 said:


> Even I was about to suggest him to use different bank credit card or debot card.




Yes, do not delay the payment , use your friend's credit card or something...


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> Try using a different bank or account.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, i am also thinking of it but the problem is that one should have international limit on card for making international transactions. But unfortunately, none of my friend have an international limit of more than 2 lac. So i am struck over here.
> 
> One of the customer care representative told that the bank charge 3.5% of amount as currency conversion charges and I don't have sufficient balance in my account to bear those charges.
> 
> Will deposit some amount tomm and lets see what is there in my destiny.
> 
> All depends on almighty.


----------



## alizain1156

mohnishsharma said:


> I am trying to make visa payment since 5 days and have attempted atleast 20 times but every time same message occurs i.e "Payment declined".
> 
> I have talked to the bank and according to them there is no problem at their end.....i dont know why all this is happening.
> 
> Can anyone please guide me on this matter.....what should i do in this situation.


Move money to another bank and try again fam.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

Hi all
I will suggest all to download your PTE result (pdf) from their website and attach to your documents while applying for visa and also send your PTE result to DIBP because most of the CO are facing problems to access our PTE result from PTE portal.
Why I am saying this because I contacted my previous agent and he told me to do so.


----------



## alizain1156

Sumit1984 said:


> Hi all
> I will suggest all to download your PTE result (pdf) from their website and attach to your documents while applying for visa and also send your PTE result to DIBP because most of the CO are facing problems to access our PTE result from PTE portal.
> Why I am saying this because I contacted my previous agent and he told me to do so.


Did you attach form 80 and 1221 when applying as well?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SadPanda

70 pointers until 2nd of April ? I'm pretty sure next round will be no different.

Cut off for next round will be around 20th April (70 points)

This is a big sit back! :confused2:


----------



## 65Points!

Next round is a definite 70 again! May be some ray of hope for us 65 pointers in May.


----------



## mohnishsharma

alizain1156 said:


> Did you attach form 80 and 1221 when applying as well?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi

What is this Form 80 & 1221 stands for?

Is it mandatory for all the applicants to fill this form up.


----------



## 65Points!

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi
> 
> What is this Form 80 & 1221 stands for?
> 
> Is it mandatory for all the applicants to fill this form up.


Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf

This form contains all your details, very similar to the application you would have filled or will file, as would be the case.

Form 1221: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf

This form is for overseas applicants, similar to form 80, not as elaborate.

Both these forms need to be filled up, are mandatory.


----------



## mohnishsharma

65Points! said:


> Form 80: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf
> 
> This form contains all your details, very similar to the application you would have filled or will file, as would be the case.
> 
> Form 1221: https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1221.pdf
> 
> This form is for overseas applicants, similar to form 80, not as elaborate.
> 
> Both these forms need to be filled up, are mandatory.


Ok thanks for the same.

Are these forms required in addition to the online visa application we have filled?

if yes, can you please give me the link where it is mentioned coz in document checklist it is not there in the list.

Please guide.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sumit1984 said:


> Hi all
> I will suggest all to download your PTE result (pdf) from their website and attach to your documents while applying for visa and also send your PTE result to DIBP because most of the CO are facing problems to access our PTE result from PTE portal.
> Why I am saying this because I contacted my previous agent and he told me to do so.


I have uploaded it already on my immi account. But I doubt they will consider it as it says it is not an official copy.


----------



## Sumit1984

alizain1156 said:


> Did you attach form 80 and 1221 when applying as well?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yes while applying visa I had attached all the documents but I think CO was bit high bcoz she drink too much last night so that's why she didn't even look at all the attached documents before asking me


----------



## 65Points!

mohnishsharma said:


> Ok thanks for the same.
> 
> Are these forms required in addition to the online visa application we have filled?
> 
> if yes, can you please give me the link where it is mentioned coz in document checklist it is not there in the list.
> 
> Please guide.


I have recently got my Temporary Residence visa (SC485), and form 80 was absolute must, so no way would it not be the case for PR, further more, 1221 is for overseas applicants, information sought is similar to what you have filled in the application form.

For TR purpose, form 80 was listed in the immi account.


----------



## cink

what is criteria for claiming spouse points?My friend wants to claim points for his wife under Accountant General Category. how many years of experience required? nd whether combined assessment or only skill assessment to be done?


----------



## M_F

There are a lot of threads even I can see as a new member on questions being asked by some people. While we can't and shouldn't stop people from asking questions, but these should be placed in appropriate threads. Not that it will benefit you guys by getting support from other experienced members, but also others who have similar questions may find answers in those threads. 

I mean at the end of the day, it's your choice, but I would request you all to keep this thread reserved for the topic it was created for. 

Sorry for being blunt. But I think it's in the benefit of everyone of us. And thanks for agreeing, as well as disagreeing with me.


----------



## ivetka233

yes, only 115 people can be invited till end of june each round....

maybe PTE is easier for people, my friend got 7 band each in PTE and in EISLT she would never get it this score ever.....which means,,, people who could get 7 band in EISLT bouced up to 8 band in PTE....thats the reason so much 70 points owners.....and if this is true there will b backlog forever. 








aurora.a said:


> The results for last round out and another 115 70 point applicants eoi cutoff April 2. This is ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

just forgot to say,, if current celing is 2500 what y reco how much they can g down next FY..up to 1000? any ideas?

e.g. 1000 a FY is 83 per month invites
2000 FY is 166 invites

if they go to 1000 there will be suddenly backlog even 75 owner .....crazy, accounting going down.....

realistically i came here in 2007 and that time i start study it was more than 10 000 invites, when i finished it was 5000 invites....i was lucky even w 60 points,,, this is a change in 5y time in half cut of invites

now after not even 3y after is another cut to 2500....i recon accountants will bee on list for another max 5y than it will be removed and replaced by 457 visa or 190 visa in areas where needed


----------



## blackrider89

65Points! said:


> I have recently got my Temporary Residence visa (SC485), and form 80 was absolute must, so no way would it not be the case for PR, further more, 1221 is for overseas applicants, information sought is similar to what you have filled in the application form.
> 
> For TR purpose, form 80 was listed in the immi account.


It is not a must. It depends on who your case officer is and where you are originally from.


----------



## riyansydney

ivetka233 said:


> just forgot to say,, if current celing is 2500 what y reco how much they can g down next FY..up to 1000? any ideas?
> 
> e.g. 1000 a FY is 83 per month invites
> 2000 FY is 166 invites
> 
> if they go to 1000 there will be suddenly backlog even 75 owner .....crazy, accounting going down.....
> 
> realistically i came here in 2007 and that time i start study it was more than 10 000 invites, when i finished it was 5000 invites....i was lucky even w 60 points,,, this is a change in 5y time in half cut of invites
> 
> now after not even 3y after is another cut to 2500....i recon accountants will bee on list for another max 5y than it will be removed and replaced by 457 visa or 190 visa in areas where needed


As it was mentioned before one of the forum membet that achieving 75 is not that easy.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys 
Anyonr tried doing IELTS General module to increase? Could you please share your experience?
Also if anyone has done naati could be please tell how much for the exam, how long n your experience doing it?
Much appreciated..?


----------



## 65Points!

ivetka233 said:


> yes, only 115 people can be invited till end of june each round....
> 
> maybe PTE is easier for people, my friend got 7 band each in PTE and in EISLT she would never get it this score ever.....which means,,, people who could get 7 band in EISLT bouced up to 8 band in PTE....thats the reason so much 70 points owners.....and if this is true there will b backlog forever.


With PTE, 70 is the new 60! 

I know for a fact, it would have been difficult for me to get superior in IELTS. I got 7.5 a couple of years back in IELTS when I was applying for the universities here, and this time round in one shot it was 8.5 (IELTS equivalent) though staying in Australia helps, still, PTE compared to IELTS is a lot easier. The reason why 60 and 65 pointers like me are going to struggle for 189, the game is really on for 70 and 75 pointers now.


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys
> Anyonr tried doing IELTS General module to increase? Could you please share your experience?
> Also if anyone has done naati could be please tell how much for the exam, how long n your experience doing it?
> Much appreciated..?


Ielts GT is no easier mate.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think it is quite hard for people to get to 70 points. Yes, PTE is helping and lots of people are scoring 7 or 8, but then there are those who can not get the required score. Most of Australian graduates are 25 years or less, so they lose 5 points for age. Most of these graduates can only get to 65 as they do not have much experience. Unless they turn 25, they can not get to 70. 

Some of the masters students with a 2 year degree can get to 70 as they might be above 25. Or even to 75 if they have 3-5 years of experience. 

Professional year is not an option for everyone as it requires a lot of money and time. Same goes with NAATI. You have to wait for 3-4 months for the result to come and the passing rate is not that impressive. 

Most of the people who are claiming maximum points for experience lose 5 points for Australian study as they never came to Australia. And another 5 points for their age as the more experience you've the older you're. 

IMO, next year there will be more 75 pointers than this year as people will try out all the possible avenues to increase their points. The wait for 70 pointers will be much longer (around 3-4 months at some point of the year), but they will eventually get an invite. The best bet for 65 pointers would be state sponsorship with those with superior English but that too would take forever to come as 70 pointers will start opting for SS like what happened this year.


----------



## 65Points!

The general break down of points I am seeing of people around me is Age:30/PTE:20/Q:15+5, which adds up to 70, and there are many who are either on bridging visa or have their grants. Even those with 25 for age are nearing the 25 years mark and in a years time there is going to be this huge pool of potential 70 pointers.

It's not even frustrating because it's a given that even at 65 I am unlikely to get an invite for 189, the only hope left is 190, and as @Attentionseeker said even here the slim chance of getting a nod is only now, later when the 70 pointers start adding to the waiting list, they are bound to venture into 190.



Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys
> Anyonr tried doing IELTS General module to increase? Could you please share your experience?
> Also if anyone has done naati could be please tell how much for the exam, how long n your experience doing it?
> Much appreciated..?


NAATI - paraprofessional interpreter test costs AUD1048

It has 3 sections, and the 3rd section has 2 parts to it. You have to score 70% in each section/part. I have attempted it once, couldn't get through, though it was a days preparation I went in with. 

I would recommend that you really prepare well before attempting it. For preparation purpose, It's not even close to the amount of effort one would put in for IELTS or PTE, so really work hard on this one.


----------



## aurora.a

There is supposed to be a new points test next year as well, so that will affect things significantly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

As for naati, if you can shelve out the money for the course in Australia it is not that difficult to pass and one school in Sydney even allows you to sit the exam after 3 months instead of the 6 months course duration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raidergator

Guys please enlighten me... I have applied for the Accountant General Category. Points breakdown as follows.

Age - 25
IELTS (Superior) - 20
Skill - 15
Total points - 60
Total with state sponsorship - 65
DOE 189 - 8th march 2016
DOE 190 (NSW) - 8th march 2016

Now I wanna know this. Does the fact that I don't have any work experience going to go against me. I mean do they invite people with no work experience? Its been over a month and I haven't heard anything from them. I'm assuming if I do get invited it would be for 190 first.


----------



## bridge93

189 is a definite no. 190 maybe cause you have superior English but there are plenty of 65 +5 with superior english waiting as well. So chances are slim


----------



## raidergator

bridge93 said:


> 189 is a definite no. 190 maybe cause you have superior English but there are plenty of 65 +5 with superior english waiting as well. So chances are slim


Sad times!!! But thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

Work experience is just another factor for scoring points. It has nothing to do with the fact that whether you will get an invite or not.


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> There is supposed to be a new points test next year as well, so that will affect things significantly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What's your source of information?


----------



## raidergator

Attentionseeker said:


> Work experience is just another factor for scoring points. It has nothing to do with the fact that whether you will get an invite or not.


Thanks Bud!!!


----------



## Dream Chaser

aurora.a said:


> As for naati, if you can shelve out the money for the course in Australia it is not that difficult to pass and one school in Sydney even allows you to sit the exam after 3 months instead of the 6 months course duration
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NAATI is not an easy exam to pass. The exam is administered only by NAATI, which is a government body, and not schools, or independent/private service providers. NAATI advise one of available test dates, and you simply choose which one you're most comfortable with. So, this whole 3 month vs 6 month course duration line is not true. Yes, you can seek tuition, but the tutors have nothing, absolutely nothing, to do with the test dates.

And on the seventh day, the Lord said, "Thou shalt Google."


----------



## riyansydney

Guys just a quick info to verify. I had visited a pte training center last week. There was a lady techer to whom i asked about the difficulty level between pte & ielts. She answerd in that way, im 65+ difficulty level converted to 6 ielts difficulty level. That means if you can score 6 in ielts you can be able to score 65+ in pte. Don't know if sounds make sense to you guys.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Dream Chaser said:


> NAATI is not an easy exam to pass. The exam is administered only by NAATI, which is a government body, and not schools, or independent/private service providers. NAATI advise one of available test dates, and you simply choose which one you're most comfortable with. So, this whole 3 month vs 6 month course duration line is not true. Yes, you can seek tuition, but the tutors have nothing, absolutely nothing, to do with the test dates.
> 
> 
> 
> And on the seventh day, the Lord said, "Thou shalt Google."




You are mistaken. You can also get the 5 points by completing a naati approved course in Australia. Look up Sydney institute of interpreting and translating. The naati website also has a list of approved course providers for which you don't need to sit the actual exam. I know lots of students doing the course right now.

I can google just as well as you, thanks for the tip


----------



## Ange007

65Points! said:


> The general break down of points I am seeing of people around me is Age:30/PTE:20/Q:15+5, which adds up to 70, and there are many who are either on bridging visa or have their grants. Even those with 25 for age are nearing the 25 years mark and in a years time there is going to be this huge pool of potential 70 pointers.
> 
> It's not even frustrating because it's a given that even at 65 I am unlikely to get an invite for 189, the only hope left is 190, and as @Attentionseeker said even here the slim chance of getting a nod is only now, later when the 70 pointers start adding to the waiting list, they are bound to venture into 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> Anyonr tried doing IELTS General module to increase? Could you please share your experience?
> Also if anyone has done naati could be please tell how much for the exam, how long n your experience doing it?
> Much appreciated..?
> 
> 
> 
> NAATI - paraprofessional interpreter test costs AUD1048
> 
> It has 3 sections, and the 3rd section has 2 parts to it. You have to score 70% in each section/part. I have attempted it once, couldn't get through, though it was a days preparation I went in with.
> 
> I would recommend that you really prepare well before attempting it. For preparation purpose, It's not even close to the amount of effort one would put in for IELTS or PTE, so really work hard on this one.
Click to expand...


Thanks 65points for the info.. Don't worry we never know how its gonna be in future for invitations..we just got to have faith n hope.. dIBP might increase or decrease the occupation ceiling next time or not.. Every decision is with them regardless of what assessing bodies suggest for DIBP.. The only other way in worse case scenario is to move regional and work hard then with that experience come back to where would you like to be in 2 to 3 years time.. Fingers crossed ???


----------



## ExpatinStraya

kuriatko said:


> I believe you still need to wait. I have been invited by NSW on 18th March 2016 as General Accountant. I submitted my documents on 20th March and I am still waiting.
> 
> Total points = 65 + 5


I was also invited on 18th March as General Accountant. I applied for the nomination on 20th March along with all required docs and payment and have been waiting since then. Don't know what's wrong with my application. I know people applied after me got their nomination approved weeks ago. Does EOI date of effect make any difference in getting approval? Anyway ( kuriatko;9962073 ) when is your EOI date of effect? Mine is 09Nov15.


----------



## makapaka

ExpatinStraya said:


> kuriatko said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you still need to wait. I have been invited by NSW on 18th March 2016 as General Accountant. I submitted my documents on 20th March and I am still waiting.
> 
> Total points = 65 + 5
> 
> 
> 
> I was also invited on 18th March as General Accountant. I applied for the nomination on 20th March along with all required docs and payment and have been waiting since then. Don't know what's wrong with my application. I know people applied after me got their nomination approved weeks ago. Does EOI date of effect make any difference in getting approval? Anyway ( kuriatko;9962073 ) when is your EOI date of effect? Mine is 09Nov15.
Click to expand...

Hi 
I m also waiting for approval.
Please update here if anyone get approval.


----------



## Dream Chaser

aurora.a said:


> You are mistaken. You can also get the 5 points by completing a naati approved course in Australia. Look up Sydney institute of interpreting and translating. The naati website also has a list of approved course providers for which you don't need to sit the actual exam. I know lots of students doing the course right now.
> 
> I can google just as well as you, thanks for the tip


I stand corrected on the NAATI approved courses. Google has let me down, and she has been notified that I think we should see other people. Bing perhaps (perish the thought).

Anyway, why do you think NAATI is easy, whether studied for independently or via an approved course (additional cost and plenty of units to go through)? Have you given it a go?


----------



## aurora.a

Dream Chaser said:


> I stand corrected on the NAATI approved courses. Google has let me down, and she has been notified that I think we should see other people. Bing perhaps (perish the thought).
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, why do you think NAATI is easy, whether studied for independently or via an approved course (additional cost and plenty of units to go through)? Have you given it a go?




Ahaha..I know the course is easy because the students who have completed the course have told me that the final exam is exactly the same as the homework they give you. The course is only part time as well.

The naati formal exam is extremely difficult - I don't disagree with you there. My japanese housemate failed the test already and she's fluent.


----------



## NitroG

mohnishsharma said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try using a different bank or account.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, i am also thinking of it but the problem is that one should have international limit on card for making international transactions. But unfortunately, none of my friend have an international limit of more than 2 lac. So i am struck over here.
> 
> One of the customer care representative told that the bank charge 3.5% of amount as currency conversion charges and I don't have sufficient balance in my account to bear those charges.
> 
> Will deposit some amount tomm and lets see what is there in my destiny.
> 
> All depends on almighty.
> 
> 
> 
> Monish you could do the above transaction in two ways,
> 1 - Have sufficient funds in the debit card either belonging to your dad or your friends (VISA/ MASTERCARD) for doing the transactions.
> 2- Deposit the deficit cash in your friends credit card which would enable you to do such a transaction this will in turn increase the credit limit of the card for facilitating the transaction.
Click to expand...


----------



## NitroG

riyansydney said:


> As it was mentioned before one of the forum membet that achieving 75 is not that easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


She is just giving the Statistics of Australia Accountant requirement over 10 years, If they were to halve the demand for next year then surely only the ones with 75 will get priority, moreover it will just become the ball game as is the case with Canada PR.


----------



## BAT7722

Guys

can anyone tell what user name / ID name did you get your invites of NSW from?

Just want to make sure I dont miss it and delete it thinking it's spam. Anyone?


----------



## FAIS

Applicants with 65 points and over will continue to have a chance in NSW nomination scheme as I stated earlier.

For onshore applicants, typical point break up is:

30 - Age
15 - Qualification
05 - Australian Qualification
20 - English
00 - Experience
00 - Partner
---
*70 - Total*

Offshore applicants' scores are like:

30 - Age
15 - Qualification
00 - Australian Qualification
20 - English
05 - Experience
00 - Partner
---
*70 - Total*

'Unlucky' offshore individuals who have partners without considerable experience usually have the following scores 

30 - Age
15 - Qualification
00 - Australian Qualification
20 - English
00 - Experience
05 - Partner
---
*70 - Total*

Lucky from Australian immigration point of view, but unlucky from their quality of life standpoint 

30 - Age
15 - Qualification
00 - Australian Qualification
20 - English
05 - Experience
05 - Partner
---
*75 - Total*

OR

25 - Age
15 - Qualification
00 - Australian Qualification
20 - English
10 - Experience
05 - Partner
---
*75 - Total*


So there are very few opportunities to score 75. Either the person should compromise on the quality of life and get married, or attempt NAATI that is really challenging. 

So chill guys, you have real chance of getting invited on SC 190, if not on SC 189 either before July 2016 or during next year.

The only concern that you guys should have is that they should not change any existing rules. For example, if NSW adds experience requirement, or the occupation is taken out from SC 189 list, only experienced 70 pointers will have a chance in next year in SC 190 (NSW).


----------



## azerty

Personally I'm still waiting for the next round to see if they'll be any more increase in the number of days moved or if this many 70s is truly the new norm. 

The NAATI talk is a bit of an eye opener to me.


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Personally I'm still waiting for the next round to see if they'll be any more increase in the number of days moved or if this many 70s is truly the new norm.
> 
> The NAATI talk is a bit of an eye opener to me.


I booked pte next month. Trying best to get 65+. I don't want to loose that war at the very end

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> I booked pte next month. Trying best to get 65+. I don't want to loose that war at the very end
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## M_F

Good to see that people are increasingly accepting the fact that PTE has raised the bar. 

60 of last year is 70 of this year.
55 of last year is 65 of this year.

People can see the difference overall in 189 invitation round results. Last year, people with 70 points were 5-10% of the total applicants. This year, this percentage has been raised to 15 - 20%.

So just like last year when most of the 55 points scorers received nominations, 65 (without SS) points scorers will get the nominations soon.


----------



## BAT7722

BAT7722 said:


> Guys
> 
> can anyone tell what user name / ID name did you get your invites of NSW from?
> 
> Just want to make sure I dont miss it and delete it thinking it's spam. Anyone?


anyone??


----------



## azerty

BAT7722 said:


> anyone??


[email protected]


----------



## mohnishsharma

*VISA Payment Issue*

Hello Everyone

I have made several attempts to make payment through debit card but failed every time.

Trying to arrange credit card of somebody having sufficient credit limit.

Can anybody suggest if there is any other mode of payment like DD, pay order etc by which i can trnasfer the funds to DIPB.

Its really embarrassing waiting for visa payment successful.

Kindly help


----------



## ivetka233

who said there will be a new points test?




aurora.a said:


> There is supposed to be a new points test next year as well, so that will affect things significantly...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

ivetka233 said:


> who said there will be a new points test?




There was a report published on the Dibp website back in November saying that they had already been drafting changes for awhile. It has since been taken down but you can find it on some of the migration agent websites. Not sure if it will come into effect July 1 though, since there's been lots of strikes and no additional news


----------



## Puggy123

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows how many years does CPA assessment valid for (to submit EOI/PR application)? Is it 2 or 3 years? 

and just want to gather some opinions from you guys whether IELTS-general is easier to score or PTE??? I struggled with Ielts's writing last time but I managed to score 79 for PTE, on the other hand, I struggled badly in PTE's speaking....sigh


----------



## aurora.a

Puggy123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how many years does CPA assessment valid for (to submit EOI/PR application)? Is it 2 or 3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> and just want to gather some opinions from you guys whether IELTS-general is easier to score or PTE??? I struggled with Ielts's writing last time but I managed to score 79 for PTE, on the other hand, I struggled badly in PTE's speaking....sigh



Pte writing is easier than ielts but I think ielts speaking is easier because you don't have to look at those charts or graphs. I have no idea about reading or listening.


----------



## BAT7722

Puggy123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how many years does CPA assessment valid for (to submit EOI/PR application)? Is it 2 or 3 years?
> 
> 
> 
> and just want to gather some opinions from you guys whether IELTS-general is easier to score or PTE??? I struggled with Ielts's writing last time but I managed to score 79 for PTE, on the other hand, I struggled badly in PTE's speaking....sigh




Why would you think to go for IELTS general module at all? If you are planning to get your skills assessment done, you'll need to have Academic module done. General won't work. 

And CPA's assessment is valid for 3 years unless a shorter period is mentioned at your letter.


----------



## Puggy123

BAT7722 said:


> Why would you think to go for IELTS general module at all? If you are planning to get your skills assessment done, you'll need to have Academic module done. General won't work.
> 
> And CPA's assessment is valid for 3 years unless a shorter period is mentioned at your letter.


Well because I'd already get my assessment done by Cpa a while ago.


----------



## azerty

BAT7722 said:


> Why would you think to go for IELTS general module at all? If you are planning to get your skills assessment done, you'll need to have Academic module done. General won't work.
> 
> And CPA's assessment is valid for 3 years unless a shorter period is mentioned at your letter.


He says that because he already has his skills assessment done and is trying to improve his score to 8 with GT IELTS or PTE-A


----------



## Sammy92

*EOI Statisitics for Accountants*

Hey guys,

I recently lodged 189 EOI at 65 points and compiled the following statistics to give some clarity for us. 

Total Rounds for 15/16 year = 21 rounds
Ceiling = 2,525
Workings for invites per round = 2,525 / 21 = *120.23 invites per round*

70 pointers
Waiting Period: 1-3 months
Estimated Invites for 15/16: 1,323 (11 rounds so far)

65 pointers (Last round was FEB)
Waiting Period: 4-7 months
Estimated Invites for 15/16: 601 (5 rounds so far)


*Remaining Rounds 15/16* = 5 rounds (601 invites remaining) :juggle::fingerscrossed:

Hope this provides some certainty planning wise... 

Cheers


----------



## Auzman

Sammy92 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently lodged 189 EOI at 65 points and compiled the following statistics to give some clarity for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total Rounds for 15/16 year = 21 rounds
> Ceiling = 2,525
> Workings for invites per round = 2,525 / 21 = *120.23 invites per round*
> 
> 70 pointers
> Waiting Period: 1-3 months
> Estimated Invites for 15/16: 1,323 (11 rounds so far)
> 
> 65 pointers (Last round was FEB)
> Waiting Period: 4-7 months
> Estimated Invites for 15/16: 601 (5 rounds so far)
> 
> 
> *Remaining Rounds 15/16* = 5 rounds (601 invites remaining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this provides some certainty planning wise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Good one mate..


----------



## Ange007

Just a prediction guys.. Due to lots of 65 pointers from NSW got invitations n still get invitations, i just think that most of them who applied also for 189 will be withdrawn from 189 as they could go through 190. In this case would you think for the next five rounds there's a chance for 65 pointers get invites atleast up to end December 2015 or early 2016? I hope there's a possibility.. All the best for 65 pointers


----------



## Viaan

Guys I have submitted my EOI last night

Age - 30
Education - 15
PTE - 20
Experience - 5
Total 70 points


----------



## Sumit1984

Viaan said:


> Guys I have submitted my EOI last night
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> PTE - 20
> Experience - 5
> Total 70 points


What is your occupation code ?


----------



## ivetka233

now i sont understand,, to get skill assesment you need academic EISLT or you can have also PTE DONE?

Also i think that people who got 190 invites,, they will take it specially that ones who has no other options....but they will still keep in EOI option for 189 in case of luck they got invites,,,or nother EOI ,.....so they can claim straight after PR with no obligations to meet.


----------



## Viaan

Sumit1984 said:


> What is your occupation code ?


Accountant General 221111


----------



## Sumit1984

Viaan said:


> Accountant General 221111


50% chances that you will get invite in next round (depending upon number of EOI's before you), otherwise you will get invite in first round of May for sure.


----------



## Viaan

Sumit1984 said:


> 50% chances that you will get invite in next round (depending upon number of EOI's before you), otherwise you will get invite in first round of May for sure.


Hopefully mate


----------



## Viaan

Do we get any mail after submitting the EOI coz i didn't get any 

I just got a mail wen i created the account


----------



## BAT7722

Viaan said:


> Do we get any mail after submitting the EOI coz i didn't get any
> 
> I just got a mail wen i created the account




That's the only email we get


----------



## Viaan

BAT7722 said:


> That's the only email we get


Ok cool.. was just worried about that


----------



## Sumit1984

Viaan said:


> Do we get any mail after submitting the EOI coz i didn't get any
> 
> I just got a mail wen i created the account


Only email you will get is for invitation to apply for visa


----------



## Viaan

Sumit1984 said:


> Only email you will get is for invitation to apply for visa


Will be waiting for that one 





________________
Accountant General

Age -30
Qualification -15
Experience - 5
PTE - 20
Total - 70

PTE - 12/03/2016 (Overall 87)
Skill Assessment CPA - 18/04/2016
EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016


----------



## Viaan

I have added myself on this aswell https://myimmitracker.com/en/tracke...est-sc189?order_by[_eoi_date_of_effect_]=desc

Nice way to track things





________________
Accountant General

Age -30
Qualification -15
Experience - 5
PTE - 20
Total - 70

PTE - 12/03/2016 (Overall 87)
Skill Assessment CPA - 18/04/2016
EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016


----------



## Ange007

Hi Friends.. Can anyone share how to improve Reading module on PTE.. Getting low marks on reading mostly..and also speaking.. tips and help would be appreciated..


----------



## M_F

Guys, 

I have a couple of questions. 

1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?

2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?


----------



## Sumit1984

Ange007 said:


> Hi Friends.. Can anyone share how to improve Reading module on PTE.. Getting low marks on reading mostly..and also speaking.. tips and help would be appreciated..


Improve your speaking section because it will direct impact on your reading section marks eg: READ ALOUD in speaking section helps you to improve your marks in Reading section as well.
For more info pls see some videos on youtube, it will help u alot.


----------



## M_F

Ange007 said:


> Hi Friends.. Can anyone share how to improve Reading module on PTE.. Getting low marks on reading mostly..and also speaking.. tips and help would be appreciated..


Try GMAT materials for preparation and then one day before the actual test, try mock tests on PTE practice website.

Anyway, I only attempted PTE mock tests and nothing else. For me, it was a one day preparation to get one 90, and all others above 85.

I found PTE quite easy.


----------



## M_F

M_F said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> 2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?


Anyone has any suggestion?


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> Anyone has any suggestion?


Dear MF

Answering you first question

1 - I have over 4 years of per-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?

Your Pre and Post Qualifications count as work experience as a friend of mine did use these to get the points on the skill select, secondly I am not very sure but you would be going through VATASEE and they are more liberal than CPA/ CA body so you will be able to claim 10 points on your work experience.

Hope this helps you, further more in Case of the Work Experience assessing bodies they are more liberal in terms of providing consultation in case you wish to change add or remove the work experience therefor if they do not accept the same they would intimate you. hence I would suggest you to surely give it a try by adding up your pre- qualification experience. 

Hope this helps

G


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sumit1984 said:


> 50% chances that you will get invite in next round (depending upon number of EOI's before you), otherwise you will get invite in first round of May for sure.


99.99% chances u will be invited in next round and if they didnt invite you it means dibp looking for Aliens.


----------



## Viaan

Rab nawaz said:


> 99.99% chances u will be invited in next round and if they didnt invite you it means dibp looking for Aliens.


Cant be sure for the next round as there is cut off date for 70 points now but lets see


----------



## NitroG

Viaan said:


> Cant be sure for the next round as there is cut off date for 70 points now but lets see


Viaan,

It all depends on the cut off dates, which means that if they were to take any date or time prior to which you had submitted you would not get an invite next week, therefore it is a probability of .5 or 50%.


----------



## Viaan

NitroG said:


> Viaan,
> 
> It all depends on the cut off dates, which means that if they were to take any date or time prior to which you had submitted you would not get an invite next week, therefore it is a probability of .5 or 50%.


Yeah absolutely right.. that is why i am not expecting anything next week..If i get it then thats great


----------



## Ange007

M_F said:


> M_F said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> 2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any suggestion?
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info regarding PTE tests.. Usually the rule they mentioned is u got to have post qualification experience. But even though u got pre qualification exp it doesn't harm your assessment but on cpa assesment website it's already mentioned clearly as post qual. Also u got to have 3 years of overseas experience, if in Au 1 year.. So u could get 5..


----------



## Ange007

Ange007 said:


> M_F said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M_F said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> 2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone has any suggestion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the info regarding PTE tests.. Usually the rule they mentioned is u got to have post qualification experience. But even though u got pre qualification exp it doesn't harm your assessment but on cpa assesment website it's already mentioned clearly as post qual. Also u got to have 3 years of overseas experience, if in Au 1 year.. So u could get 5..
Click to expand...

For ques 2

Since u got 65+5 there's a higher chance that u will be invited soon as even in march there were few invited ( since u also got superior English nothing to worry in my opinion)


----------



## mohnishsharma

*Problem in Payment*

Hi Guys

I am very much struck in payment stage. I got a travel card today from ICICI Bank and tried making payment through that card as well. But the same issue prevails i.e Payment declined.

I don't know what should I do now.....tried debit card and travel card both but failed.

Please guide and suggest something.....I need your help desperately.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Viaan said:


> Yeah absolutely right.. that is why i am not expecting anything next week..If i get it then thats great


I am never worried about these point system and why they are inviting 70s but when i see the people sitting next to me having PR with 55+5 only 4 years back it makes me feel helpless. I have only 60 points and am doing PY but when i see the people overhere having 65 and in some cases 70 points i just imagin dibp is playing some kind of illusion with the most brialliant candidates.


----------



## SOURABH.C

M_F said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> 2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?


Prequalification experience is not considered by CPA..u will however be invited soon with 70 points as I also got nominated at same score recently


----------



## maxngo

*Rab Nawaz, keep faith in next financial year, and you will have the PR. Guarantee! *


----------



## SOURABH.C

maxngo said:


> *Rab Nawaz, keep faith in next financial year, and you will have the PR. Guarantee! *


Hii maxngo..congrats for ur grant..what is your IED and when are you planning to leave if u r offshore?


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Mates

I tried to make payment through bpay account while lodging VISA but in the middle of transaction the internet deceived. 

Now i got the invoice of BPAY transaction from manage payments tab .....can anyone help me to know what do i need to do further.

Should i produce this Invoice to my banker and pay the fee?

How many days does it take to credit the payment to DIPB?

Will i get any notification that the payment has been credited or not?

Waiting for valuable response from all the experts!!!


----------



## Viaan

Rab nawaz said:


> I am never worried about these point system and why they are inviting 70s but when i see the people sitting next to me having PR with 55+5 only 4 years back it makes me feel helpless. I have only 60 points and am doing PY but when i see the people overhere having 65 and in some cases 70 points i just imagin dibp is playing some kind of illusion with the most brialliant candidates.


When I thought about the idea of migrating, people around me told that 60 is the magic number. Keeping that in mind I went to take PTE and to my disarray they told me I wont be able to take the exam as the surname in my passport was expanded, whereas as per their records it had just the initial. I had to pay the exam fee again and may be this motivated me to put in at least some effort. To be honest I thought I had done the test bad but to my surprise I was able to claim 20 points.

Similarly I ran into more trouble at the time of assessment with CPA. 

Now I come to know that you would need around 70 points to avoid the waiting time and after some grueling experiences I huffed and puffed to get there. 

I don't believe points indicate brilliance. I guess it depends on ones circumstances.


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> I am never worried about these point system and why they are inviting 70s but when i see the people sitting next to me having PR with 55+5 only 4 years back it makes me feel helpless. I have only 60 points and am doing PY but when i see the people overhere having 65 and in some cases 70 points i just imagin dibp is playing some kind of illusion with the most brialliant candidates.




Well man, your brilliance is under no scrutiny here, but why would you get surprised at candidates who deservingly have 70 or 65 points eg in my case? Points are just a matter of circumstances (age, work experience) and of course your quality of English language ie the IELTS score. So maybe you are younger than us now, or haven't scored 20 points for English, but you can get there. And it won't be all about your brilliance.


----------



## genpmel

Rab nawaz said:


> I am never worried about these point system and why they are inviting 70s but when i see the people sitting next to me having PR with 55+5 only 4 years back it makes me feel helpless. I have only 60 points and am doing PY but when i see the people overhere having 65 and in some cases 70 points i just imagin dibp is playing some kind of illusion with the most brialliant candidates.



I can totally relate. I've had colleagues who could barely put a sentence together. I suppose they did prof year so CPA or IPA accessed their degree even without getting 7 in Academic IELTS . I bet if they applied this year, they would be doomed. Plain lucky they applied when immigration required 10,000 Accountants. In spite of getting 60 points we have to push ourselves even harder, i'm so close to giving up.


----------



## Rab nawaz

BAT7722 said:


> Well man, your brilliance is under no scrutiny here, but why would you get surprised at candidates who deservingly have 70 or 65 points eg in my case? Points are just a matter of circumstances (age, work experience) and of course your quality of English language ie the IELTS score. So maybe you are younger than us now, or haven't scored 20 points for English, but you can get there. And it won't be all about your brilliance.


First, you have to read my post again as i am in favour of 70s. Second, i was trying to demonstrate the unpredictable behavior of dibp, in the past they are used to invite people having 6 in each and professional year 55+5 and now all of the sudden the points are crossing 70 which is completely strange. Third, most of onshore students are between the age of 26 to 30. Fourth, the outsiders didnt pay the cost the way local students manage their studies and expenses overhere. In conclusion, skilled immigration is directly conmected with importing brilliant peole from all over the world but the criteria to select these people is totally an illusion.


----------



## IsuzuDmax

Ange007 said:


> Hi Friends.. Can anyone share how to improve Reading module on PTE.. Getting low marks on reading mostly..and also speaking.. tips and help would be appreciated..



Hi
have you tried Mcmillan book ?
if no I definitely recommend give it a go ,cas I was getting like 50s or 60s for my mock tests and i got 79 for reading during a real test ;


----------



## NitroG

Rab nawaz said:


> First, you have to read my post again as i am in favour of 70s. Second, i was trying to demonstrate the unpredictable behavior of dibp, in the past they are used to invite people having 6 in each and professional year 55+5 and now all of the sudden the points are crossing 70 which is completely strange. Third, most of onshore students are between the age of 26 to 30. Fourth, the outsiders didnt pay the cost the way local students manage their studies and expenses overhere. In conclusion, skilled immigration is directly conmected with importing brilliant peole from all over the world but the criteria to select these people is totally an illusion.


 Rab nawaz,

I am just adding my point of view,

Their points system is mainly checking the self sustainance of an individual upon landing in Australia (Does he/ does not he require state or the nation to sponsar them)

Work Experience - Higher chances of getting a job with (higher work ex)
Age - Above 25 (maturity in taking Decisions)
Below 32 ( Easily able to adjust and mould oneself with the requirements of Job)
English - Better English - better communicability in the work scenario
Partner points - More seriousness in locating to Australia
Education - Higher Chances of Getting a Job

These are my points on why or how important the current points system is


----------



## NitroG

Rab nawaz said:


> First, you have to read my post again as i am in favour of 70s. Second, i was trying to demonstrate the unpredictable behavior of dibp, in the past they are used to invite people having 6 in each and professional year 55+5 and now all of the sudden the points are crossing 70 which is completely strange. Third, most of onshore students are between the age of 26 to 30. Fourth, the outsiders didnt pay the cost the way local students manage their studies and expenses overhere. In conclusion, skilled immigration is directly conmected with importing brilliant peole from all over the world but the criteria to select these people is totally an illusion.


In response to the second part of why the reduced intake
- Saturation in the Accounting category
- Global slowdown and uncertainty
- Existing Resources in the country
- The Education system in Australia which is more towards extracting money from foreign students by luring them but not providing quality education
- Above all your spending on Australian Education was not guaranteed with a PR and therefore they just want students to expend themselves by spending more and more on their accredit ions

Frankly i believe the Australian colleges should put a rule for only 7 and above IELTS score as bare minimum for the intake and if that happens then the demand will be the same as it was in the bygone years

This is just my observations,

I don't intent to hurt anyone and I apologize in advance if someone takes it wrongly


----------



## Rab nawaz

NitroG said:


> In response to the second part of why the reduced intake
> - Saturation in the Accounting category
> - Global slowdown and uncertainty
> - Existing Resources in the country
> - The Education system in Australia which is more towards extracting money from foreign students by luring them but not providing quality education
> - Above all your spending on Australian Education was not guaranteed with a PR and therefore they just want students to expend themselves by spending more and more on their accredit ions
> 
> Frankly i believe the Australian colleges should put a rule for only 7 and above IELTS score as bare minimum for the intake and if that happens then the demand will be the same as it was in the bygone years
> 
> This is just my observations,
> 
> 
> 
> I don't intent to hurt anyone and I apologize in advance if someone takes it wrongly



I do agree with you as well. The quality of education is decreasing and the criteria of PR is getting tough. Most of the onshore students have paid thousands of dollars in terms of feeces and other expenses but even with appropriate English skills and suitable age most of them are in the middle of the ocean. Whereas, ofshore students have no idea how local colleges are milking money from international students and how these students are used to work days and night in order to pay the heavy cost. My point is simple if there is no space for accountants why the are importing more and more accounting students. What i reckon by doing this they are creating huge competition among students so the students will try to meet the criteria by doing NAati, professional year, and dozens of attempts of PTE, Ielts etc. if we include all of these expenses one can easily understand all of his previous years earning is already gone in this Process.


----------



## NitroG

Rab nawaz said:


> I do agree with you as well. The quality of education is decreasing and the criteria of PR is getting tough. Most of the onshore students have paid thousands of dollars in terms of feeces and other expenses but even with appropriate English skills and suitable age most of them are in the middle of the ocean. Whereas, ofshore students have no idea how local colleges are milking money from international students and how these students are used to work days and night in order to pay the heavy cost. My point is simple if there is no space for accountants why the are importing more and more accounting students. What i reckon by doing this they are creating huge competition among students so the students will try to meet the criteria by doing NAati, professional year, and dozens of attempts of PTE, Ielts etc. if we include all of these expenses one can easily understand all of his previous years earning is already gone in this Process.


I second your statement, And truly agree with your points

But it is also true that, Students who study in Australia have much better chances of survival because they already have lived there and do not intend of leave unlike an Offshore PR holder. And their friends are also their to support and guide them through the process.

Most importantly you are already way ahead of many people in the race which is to say people who work for more than 5 years to gain the points you have gained it but studying there which goes to say that you have saved on a much important commodity than money which is time.

And just to add on to yours one of the revenue generators in Australia is Education or rather call it Educational tourism and therefore they even though do not intend to employ just lure students in there.


----------



## M_F

NitroG said:


> Dear MF
> 
> Answering you first question
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of per-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> Your Pre and Post Qualifications count as work experience as a friend of mine did use these to get the points on the skill select, secondly I am not very sure but you would be going through VATASEE and they are more liberal than CPA/ CA body so you will be able to claim 10 points on your work experience.
> 
> Hope this helps you, further more in Case of the Work Experience assessing bodies they are more liberal in terms of providing consultation in case you wish to change add or remove the work experience therefor if they do not accept the same they would intimate you. hence I would suggest you to surely give it a try by adding up your pre- qualification experience.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> G


Thanks for your response.

Actually, I did ask ICAA about my pre-qualification experience and they informed me that any experience that is not at the skilled level is not considered. Only post qualification experience is considered as skilled. 

My question was a bit different though. I was asking about my post qualification experience of 1.5 years. I just want to know whether two individuals, one with 1.5 years experience and the other with 0 years experience, are considered equivalent with respect to NSW invitation criteria? If NSW gives more priority to the experience, however little it is, then I would get my experience assessed by ICAA. If not, then there is no point of spending money on this assessment now as I can wait for another 1.5 years so that I get 3 years assessed in one go (if by the time I do not get the invite).

What do you suggest?


----------



## pirata

NitroG said:


> I second your statement, And truly agree with your points
> 
> But it is also true that, Students who study in Australia have much better chances of survival because they already have lived there and do not intend of leave unlike an Offshore PR holder. And their friends are also their to support and guide them through the process.
> 
> Most importantly you are already way ahead of many people in the race which is to say people who work for more than 5 years to gain the points you have gained it but studying there which goes to say that you have saved on a much important commodity than money which is time.
> 
> And just to add on to yours one of the revenue generators in Australia is Education or rather call it Educational tourism and therefore they even though do not intend to employ just lure students in there.


Guys, if you really believe all of these things you are saying then basically Australia, its people and the government is corrupt and is only after our cash and is not interested in what the immigrants can bring/add to the country, right?!

So, if it is such a bad place, full of scammers and crooks, and has such corrupt systems and controls, then why would you want to move to this place??

I understand all the frustration and the doubts, but if I thought like this about the place I want to live I would seriously rethink my plans.



Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

Ange007 said:


> Thank you for the info regarding PTE tests.. Usually the rule they mentioned is u got to have post qualification experience. But even though u got pre qualification exp it doesn't harm your assessment but on cpa assesment website it's already mentioned clearly as post qual. Also u got to have 3 years of overseas experience, if in Au 1 year.. So u could get 5..


Yes you are right, but do you think I should get my 1.5 years post-qual experience assessed to be prioritized in NSW invitation queue? I am not scoring any points whatsoever towards my experience (due to less then 3 years overseas). Since I didn't apply for experience assessment, I have stated this post-qual experience as "not relevant" in my EOI. Do you think being 1.5 years experience holder, I will have more chance than individuals with 0 experience (even if the overall points are equal)?


----------



## M_F

Ange007 said:


> For ques 2
> 
> Since u got 65+5 there's a higher chance that u will be invited soon as even in march there were few invited ( since u also got superior English nothing to worry in my opinion)


Thanks for getting my hopes up. This thread is showing a different picture altogether though. 

Anyway, thanks. You are the best...


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> Actually, I did ask ICAA about my pre-qualification experience and they informed me that any experience that is not at the skilled level is not considered. Only post qualification experience is considered as skilled.
> 
> My question was a bit different though. I was asking about my post qualification experience of 1.5 years. I just want to know whether two individuals, one with 1.5 years experience and the other with 0 years experience, are considered equivalent with respect to NSW invitation criteria? If NSW gives more priority to the experience, however little it is, then I would get my experience assessed by ICAA. If not, then there is no point of spending money on this assessment now as I can wait for another 1.5 years so that I get 3 years assessed in one go (if by the time I do not get the invite).
> 
> What do you suggest?


I would suggest you not to waste money,

As 1.5 Years of experience shall not bear much consideration, moreover if they were to look only at the your points score and not at the whole application it will not even show up as they generally don't go too deep into any application and only see at a very peripheral level for the points themselves for Eg 20 Points English would go to say Superior English but your work experience will not even figure out there as you dont have a minimum to claim.

Hope am up to the points now


----------



## NitroG

pirata said:


> Guys, if you really believe all of these things you are saying then basically Australia, its people and the government is corrupt and is only after our cash and is not interested in what the immigrants can bring/add to the country, right?!
> 
> So, if it is such a bad place, full of scammers and crooks, and has such corrupt systems and controls, then why would you want to move to this place??
> 
> I understand all the frustration and the doubts, but if I thought like this about the place I want to live I would seriously rethink my plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Pirata,

its a nice Analogy you have drawn from our conversation,

What you need to understand is that nobody is blaming the government what we are contending on is the education system, We we are foraying into is an analysis of why could the number of invitations have reduced, If I were to have so much of preconceived notions about Australia I would have never chosen this forom to vent them out.

By the way yours is a very logical statement


----------



## aurora.a

pirata said:


> Guys, if you really believe all of these things you are saying then basically Australia, its people and the government is corrupt and is only after our cash and is not interested in what the immigrants can bring/add to the country, right?!
> 
> So, if it is such a bad place, full of scammers and crooks, and has such corrupt systems and controls, then why would you want to move to this place??
> 
> I understand all the frustration and the doubts, but if I thought like this about the place I want to live I would seriously rethink my plans.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk




Haha I wish you'd been here to read the arguments that happened in this thread. I thought the same thing when some really bitter comments were posted. Most of the people who post here are really just frustrated and not that extreme though


----------



## pirata

Nicely explained.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

I do not know how Australian educational industry thinks, but from careers perspective, going to Australia for a Masters in young age is really not required. 

People have so many options of studying in their own countries. Every country has good universities and professional accounting bodies. Qualifications from most of the International Federation of Accountants' member bodies are considered equivalent to Bachelors. Many universities also offer good business and accounting courses in every country. 

It makes a difference only when a student is really a high-flyer and gets admission in a top university, like MIT, Stanford, Oxford or Cambridge etc. Otherwise, most universities in Australia, UK, US or other western countries provide same quality of education at 10 times higher fees. 

Best part is, people get relevant work experience in their home country. I, for example, have big4 experience at a level of a supervisor/ assistant manager where I audited some of the largest multinationals. I was also a key member of a team that advised some listed companies on first time adoption of IFRS as well. 

I don't know how you people see it, but if I had decided to move abroad for study some 5-6 years ago, I would have missed this experience. I know a degree is a good credential in your cv, but there is no comparison between practical knowledge and theoretical knowledge. 

Now I see myself waiting in the same queue with similar chances of getting invited for permanent resident visa as those who completed their degrees in Australia and spent thousands of dollars.

If I get the visa, I will have a chance of getting subsidized masters degree from Australian university (by paying as low as one-third of the money international graduates have paid). My firm is also ready to transfer me through global mobility program if I am succeeded in getting PR status.

So anyone who has younger siblings, should advise them to gain good work experience in their country first and then think about migration.


----------



## M_F

NitroG said:


> I would suggest you not to waste money,
> 
> As 1.5 Years of experience shall not bear much consideration, moreover if they were to look only at the your points score and not at the whole application it will not even show up as they generally don't go too deep into any application and only see at a very peripheral level for the points themselves for Eg 20 Points English would go to say Superior English but your work experience will not even figure out there as you dont have a minimum to claim.
> 
> Hope am up to the points now


Thank you bro. Yes, now I have got the answer I was looking for.


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> I do not know how Australian educational industry thinks, but from careers perspective, going to Australia for a Masters in young age is really not required.
> 
> People have so many options of studying in their own countries. Every country has good universities and professional accounting bodies. Qualifications from most of the International Federation of Accountants' member bodies are considered equivalent to Bachelors. Many universities also offer good business and accounting courses in every country.
> 
> It makes a difference only when a student is really a high-flyer and gets admission in a top university, like MIT, Stanford, Oxford or Cambridge etc. Otherwise, most universities in Australia, UK, US or other western countries provide same quality of education at 10 times higher fees.
> 
> Best part is, people get relevant work experience in their home country. I, for example, have big4 experience at a level of a supervisor/ assistant manager where I audited some of the largest multinationals. I was also a key member of a team that advised some listed companies on first time adoption of IFRS as well.
> 
> I don't know how you people see it, but if I had decided to move abroad for study some 5-6 years ago, I would have missed this experience. I know a degree is a good credential in your cv, but there is no comparison between practical knowledge and theoretical knowledge.
> 
> Now I see myself waiting in the same queue with similar chances of getting invited for permanent resident visa as those who completed their degrees in Australia and spent thousands of dollars.
> 
> If I get the visa, I will have a chance of getting subsidized masters degree from Australian university (by paying as low as one-third of the money international graduates have paid). My firm is also ready to transfer me through global mobility program if I am succeeded in getting PR status.
> 
> So anyone who has younger siblings, should advise them to gain good work experience in their country first and then think about migration.


Really nicely put, you have actually stolen the words from my mouth 

Good to know about your future plans as well, Which Big 4 did you work with that provides you this (May be country specific)

I have been part of PwC, Deloitte and E&y and have not heard this expect for US CPA


----------



## M_F

NitroG said:


> Really nicely put, you have actually stolen the words from my mouth
> 
> Good to know about your future plans as well, Which Big 4 did you work with that provides you this (May be country specific)
> 
> I have been part of PwC, Deloitte and E&y and have not heard this expect for US CPA


PwC.. Started my career with this firm and now do not want to leave it. So much in love with the firm because of what I have gained here. 

Every firm has global mobility program. Deloitte also runs this program. I colleague of my brother was transferred to Canada from Middle East through global mobility just 3 years back when he received his PR.

Now anyone who is from the same firm (PwC - Pak), please don't ask me which section I belong to. I am not going to tell you    I can only tell you that the section partner is ready to offer me global mobility opportunities.


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> PwC.. Started my career with this firm and now do not want to leave it. So much in love with the firm because of what I have gained here.
> 
> Every firm has global mobility program. Deloitte also runs this program. I colleague of my brother was transferred to Canada from Middle East through global mobility just 3 years back when he received his PR.
> 
> Now anyone who is from the same firm (PwC - Pak), please don't ask me which section I belong to. I am not going to tell you    I can only tell you that the section partner is ready to offer me global mobility opportunities.


I just wish you all the best in your endeavors and many more opportunities to come and yeah I have always held great regard for PwC because I started my carrier from there and what I am now is what I learnt it from there.

Anyways happy to know that some one is there from the Big 4 Fraternity.

Good Luck.


----------



## M_F

NitroG said:


> I just wish you all the best in your endeavors and many more opportunities to come and yeah I have always held great regard for PwC because I started my carrier from there and what I am now is what I learnt it from there.
> 
> Anyways happy to know that some one is there from the Big 4 Fraternity.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks bro. I wish you the same. 

It will not be tough for you to get a job once in Australia, even if you do not opt of global mobility program. 

Accountants and auditors trained with Big4 always land a good job within first few months.


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> Thanks bro. I wish you the same.
> 
> It will not be tough for you to get a job once in Australia, even if you do not opt of global mobility program.
> 
> Accountants and auditors trained with Big4 always land a good job within first few months.


Hoping for the same


----------



## BAT7722

NitroG said:


> I just wish you all the best in your endeavors and many more opportunities to come and yeah I have always held great regard for PwC because I started my carrier from there and what I am now is what I learnt it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways happy to know that some one is there from the Big 4 Fraternity.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck.




I know a few people who were more than competent but still rejected for mobility (bad firm politics) 
You have to be lucky if they have provided you a written commitment 

btw, since these assessing bodies do not charge you for skilled employment assessment, why would you not have it done? I had it done for myself in the qualification assessment fee. And while filling my EOI, i mentioned the work experience relevant to the occupation code I had opted for despite the fact I didn't get any points for that.


----------



## Ange007

M_F said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info regarding PTE tests.. Usually the rule they mentioned is u got to have post qualification experience. But even though u got pre qualification exp it doesn't harm your assessment but on cpa assesment website it's already mentioned clearly as post qual. Also u got to have 3 years of overseas experience, if in Au 1 year.. So u could get 5..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, but do you think I should get my 1.5 years post-qual experience assessed to be prioritized in NSW invitation queue? I am not scoring any points whatsoever towards my experience (due to less then 3 years overseas). Since I didn't apply for experience assessment, I have stated this post-qual experience as "not relevant" in my EOI. Do you think being 1.5 years experience holder, I will have more chance than individuals with 0 experience (even if the overall points are equal)?
Click to expand...


I really don't think. Because people who got no experience won't put up anything regards to experience if they don't have. Also what I believe is they don't care about anything thing as long as you don't have the minimum 3 years requirement.. But.. Just put up what you got currently for SS NSW as this is a gov sponsership... Also i dont think putting that up is not a mistake..just to highlight that u got some experience better than no experience..


----------



## Dream Chaser

M_F said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1 - I have over 4 years of pre-qualification and approx. 1.5 years of post qualification relevant experience. All my experience is in External Audit. When I applied for skills assessment, I didn't have much post qualification experience. will make any difference if I get my experience assessed even if it will not increase my points? Does NSW consider 0 years experience and 1.5 years equal?
> 
> 2 - I seriously think that I will not be able to get an invite from NSW under 190 stream with 70 points (including SS). I am now considering to file another EOI under Subclass 489. Do you think that they are inviting 70 (with SS) points holders under SC 489? What do you guys suggest?


Have you considered getting assessed as a General Accountant? With 65 points and superior English, you'd stand a good chance the next time NSW invites Accountants. The remaining slots are quickly running out.


----------



## M_F

BAT7722 said:


> I know a few people who were more than competent but still rejected for mobility (bad firm politics)
> You have to be lucky if they have provided you a written commitment
> 
> btw, since these assessing bodies do not charge you for skilled employment assessment, why would you not have it done? I had it done for myself in the qualification assessment fee. And while filling my EOI, i mentioned the work experience relevant to the occupation code I had opted for despite the fact I didn't get any points for that.


I think your question is directed to me. When I applied for assessment last year, I only had a few months experience. So I just got my qualification assessed.


----------



## M_F

Dream Chaser said:


> Have you considered getting assessed as a General Accountant? With 65 points and superior English, you'd stand a good chance the next time NSW invites Accountants. The remaining slots are quickly running out.


So you are saying I should get assessed as general accountant? Not sure what will happen to my earlier assessment. Also my experience will not get me any points after next year if I do not get an invite this year. 

Anyone else thinks I should go for another assessment?


----------



## M_F

Dream Chaser said:


> Have you considered getting assessed as a General Accountant? With 65 points and superior English, you'd stand a good chance the next time NSW invites Accountants. The remaining slots are quickly running out.


So you are saying I should get assessed as general accountant? Not sure what will happen to my earlier assessment. Also my experience will not get me any points next year if I do not get an invite this year. 

Anyone else thinks I should go for another assessment?


----------



## M_F

Ange007 said:


> I really don't think. Because people who got no experience won't put up anything regards to experience if they don't have. Also what I believe is they don't care about anything thing as long as you don't have the minimum 3 years requirement.. But.. Just put up what you got currently for SS NSW as this is a gov sponsership... Also i dont think putting that up is not a mistake..just to highlight that u got some experience better than no experience..


I have added all my pre and post qual. experience, but only as non - relevant.


----------



## ivetka233

so how fare have been invited 70 points owners?


----------



## aurora.a

M_F said:


> So you are saying I should get assessed as general accountant? Not sure what will happen to my earlier assessment. Also my experience will not get me any points next year if I do not get an invite this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else thinks I should go for another assessment?




You can get another assessment from CPA but just they are very slow and there is no option to expedite. In addition you have to provide certified copies of your documents which I don't know where you would get unless there's an Australian embassy near where you live or you are onshore.


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> You can get another assessment from CPA but just they are very slow and there is no option to expedite. In addition you have to provide certified copies of your documents which I don't know where you would get unless there's an Australian embassy near where you live or you are onshore.




I didn't submit them certified copies. They now accept original colored scans


----------



## BAT7722

M_F said:


> So you are saying I should get assessed as general accountant? Not sure what will happen to my earlier assessment. Also my experience will not get me any points after next year if I do not get an invite this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else thinks I should go for another assessment?




If you are to submit a separate EOI for skilled independent category, then yes maybe accountants' occupation will help. Because as per Skillselect, the external auditors quota is already exhausted if i am not wrong. But for SS, I don't think it matters.


----------



## genpmel

M_F said:


> I do not know how Australian educational industry thinks, but from careers perspective, going to Australia for a Masters in young age is really not required.
> 
> People have so many options of studying in their own countries. Every country has good universities and professional accounting bodies. Qualifications from most of the International Federation of Accountants' member bodies are considered equivalent to Bachelors. Many universities also offer good business and accounting courses in every country.
> 
> It makes a difference only when a student is really a high-flyer and gets admission in a top university, like MIT, Stanford, Oxford or Cambridge etc. Otherwise, most universities in Australia, UK, US or other western countries provide same quality of education at 10 times higher fees.
> 
> Best part is, people get relevant work experience in their home country. I, for example, have big4 experience at a level of a supervisor/ assistant manager where I audited some of the largest multinationals. I was also a key member of a team that advised some listed companies on first time adoption of IFRS as well.
> 
> I don't know how you people see it, but if I had decided to move abroad for study some 5-6 years ago, I would have missed this experience. I know a degree is a good credential in your cv, but there is no comparison between practical knowledge and theoretical knowledge.
> 
> Now I see myself waiting in the same queue with similar chances of getting invited for permanent resident visa as those who completed their degrees in Australia and spent thousands of dollars.
> 
> If I get the visa, I will have a chance of getting subsidized masters degree from Australian university (by paying as low as one-third of the money international graduates have paid). My firm is also ready to transfer me through global mobility program if I am succeeded in getting PR status.
> 
> So anyone who has younger siblings, should advise them to gain good work experience in their country first and then think about migration.


Very well put. I wish I read this few years ago, would have saved me from doing my Masters and gained some experience. I guess everyone wants things to happen quickly in life, I thought getting an education there will help greatly.
No one anticipated the reduction in number of Accountants to 2500. Most students are too excited at the prospect of going to Australia rather than look into market studies or flagged occupations lists. I did not go with an intention to get PR,but once I lived there, I fell in love with Australia and can't wait to go back.


----------



## needadv

Hi Friends

Can you please advise if i can apply for 222112 Finance Broker category for NSW as its in the CSOL and i have positive assessment with 8 years of experience. IELTS score is 6.5.

I look forward to hear from you all.

Thanks


----------



## BAT7722

Okay so this just keeps coming to me so i have got to ask

What happens if you miss the invitation email from NSW and the invite expires? Do they re-send it later at some point of time? 
Asking because when one guy here mentioned you get an email from Digital Services, I couldn't help my brain but think maybe I deleted that email considering it junk 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

BAT7722 said:


> Okay so this just keeps coming to me so i have got to ask
> 
> What happens if you miss the invitation email from NSW and the invite expires? Do they re-send it later at some point of time?
> Asking because when one guy here mentioned you get an email from Digital Services, I couldn't help my brain but think maybe I deleted that email considering it junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you will not accept that nomination email within 14 days, it expires. And yes, they might invite you later depending upon their selection criteria only if you didn't withdraw your NSW EOI.


----------



## NitroG

aurora.a said:


> You can get another assessment from CPA but just they are very slow and there is no option to expedite. In addition you have to provide certified copies of your documents which I don't know where you would get unless there's an Australian embassy near where you live or you are onshore.


You can get them Notarized with the Notary Public of your respective country, which would go to say that it is true and fair copy of the Original.


----------



## NitroG

Guys did anyone get NSW invites today, as I am given to understand that they generally send these invitations on Thursday or Friday of every week


----------



## Attentionseeker

BAT7722 said:


> Okay so this just keeps coming to me so i have got to ask
> 
> What happens if you miss the invitation email from NSW and the invite expires? Do they re-send it later at some point of time?
> Asking because when one guy here mentioned you get an email from Digital Services, I couldn't help my brain but think maybe I deleted that email considering it junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you will get an invite, you will definitely see it in your inbox. If not, then in your spam folder. I received that nomination invite email in my inbox. Plus, they send invites in big numbers, so you'd find other people getting an invite on different forums. I'd be very surprised if they have sent you an invite individually.


----------



## Attentionseeker

NitroG said:


> Guys did anyone get NSW invites today, as I am given to understand that they generally send these invitations on Thursday or Friday of every week


Thursdays especially. I think the last two times accountants were invited, it was on Thursday on both occasions.


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> You can get another assessment from CPA but just they are very slow and there is no option to expedite. In addition you have to provide certified copies of your documents which I don't know where you would get unless there's an Australian embassy near where you live or you are onshore.


I have the certified scanned copies of all the documents. I got them notarized from Pakistan.


----------



## bridge93

They've already sent out tons of invitations this month to software engineers and some other IT professions about 600 - 700. So I am guessing that the next NSW invitations will be sent out next month.


----------



## DanAli

Hi guys, my 489 visa was approved on 19/4/16. 

I have got a question. 

On my grant letter it shows that I can move to all regions and codes have been mentioned but I was sponsored by Orana region. If I want to move somewhere else do I still have get release or let them know? And how many day do I have to move in a region from now? Three months?

Really appreciate your precious views.


----------



## Sumit1984

DanAli said:


> Hi guys, my 489 visa was approved on 19/4/16.
> 
> I have got a question.
> 
> On my grant letter it shows that I can move to all regions and codes have been mentioned but I was sponsored by Orana region. If I want to move somewhere else do I still have get release or let them know? And how many day do I have to move in a region from now? Three months?
> 
> Really appreciate your precious views.


Yes you have 3 months to move to sponsored region; however, you need to send your visa grant letter to [email protected] pls mention your RDA reference number in the subject line and also u need to apply for release letter to move to other region in Australia. Pls read :
Regional Development Australia Orana | Migrate To The Orana


----------



## DanAli

Thanks a lot Summit1984. You mean I have to ask for a release from Orana region even though my visa has all regions?


----------



## Sumit1984

DanAli said:


> Thanks a lot Summit1984. You mean I have to ask for a release from Orana region even though my visa has all regions?


Yes it is safe to get the release letter from them bcoz if u move to other region without informing them then they might inform this to DIBP, even though chances are very minimal but it's better to be on safer side.


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> There was a report published on the Dibp website back in November saying that they had already been drafting changes for awhile. It has since been taken down but you can find it on some of the migration agent websites. Not sure if it will come into effect July 1 though, since there's been lots of strikes and no additional news


Many thanks for the information. I have found that report on DIBP website. The changes were proposed in December 2014, but they were not implemented last year. 

http://www.border.gov.au/ReportsandPublications/Documents/discussion-papers/proposal_paper_dec14.pdf

Major points proposed in that report are mentioned as under:



Desirably and potential to retain international students, especially those who have undertaken identified courses or undertaken their studies in identified geographic areas of Australia
Potential to allocate points for ‘offers of employment’
Option to attract skilled migrants to defined geographic areas of Australia.
Creation of an inter-departmental panel of labour market researchers that can predict technological changes and monitor skills shortages and industry trends in the short, medium and long term
Explore the use of differential ceilings for individual occupations on a single consolidated list
Explore the potential to utilise a points test visa framework to identify visa applicants that have an internationally recognised record of exceptional and outstanding achievement in a profession, sport, arts or academia or research. This would replace the current Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 124) and Distinguished Talent visa (subclass 858)
Explore the implications and potential benefits of listing occupations at the 4 digit ANZSCO (unit group) level (rather than the current 6-digit level) and allowing the TRA to place training package-defined occupations under these broader groupings



New point scoring opportunities are proposed:


Age
English language proficiency
Skilled Employment
Qualifications
Regional / State or Territory Nomination
Australian Study Requirement
Credentialed community language
*Study in defined geographic areas of Australia*
Work undertaken in Australia for a prescribed period
_*Work undertaken in defined geographic areas in Australia*_
Partner Skills
Selected occupations
Professional Year
_*Job offers from Australian businesses*_


But the main para that may impact many of us:

_"a large number of stakeholders have indicated their support for the retention of this
model, although highlighting the need to review the allocation of points to give greater weight to relevant employment experience and qualifications, especially if employment occurred within Australia. *It is likely that a greater focus on experience would in turn impact on the points allocated to age level*[."_


So they will likely reduce points for age and increase points for experience.


----------



## M_F

Point # 1: Potential good news for people who have undertaken study in Australia (regional) and for the identified courses.

Point # 2: Potential good news for people who have an offer for employment

Point # 3: Potential good news for people who are ready to settle in defined geographic areas. But I don't know what is the change since we have SC 489 already.

Point # 4: Just like NZ. I don't know what will be the impact (is it a good news or a bad news)

Point # 5: Do not understand this, maybe they are proposing different ceilings for different occupations, like General Accountant ceiling is different then Taxation Accountant, Internal and External Auditors have different ceilings. If this is the case, what impact it would put, we will have to wait and see.

Point # 6: Doesn't make any difference

Point # 7: I don't understand, maybe they will put 6 digit occupation codes??? If they go for point # 5, they will certainly have to put occupations in 6 digits.

Last Para: Bad news for certain people who are getting full 'Age' points (30). If they increase points for experience, say 1 year 5 points, 3 years 10 points and 5 years 15 points, and reduce points for age, it will really impact some of us.


----------



## M_F

But guys, don't panic, they are all proposals. Don't know when will they implement and which ones they implement.


----------



## aurora.a

There's a more recent one from November 2015 that was reposted on iscah migration website. That one talks about migration as a whole whereas this one talked about the points system specifically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> There's a more recent one from November 2015 that was reposted on iscah migration website. That one talks about migration as a whole whereas this one talked about the points system specifically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since iscah is not a DIBP source, whatever stated on that website are all speculations.

So proposed changes are listed in the document, and we can now speculate as much as we like, which proposals will be implemented, which ones not.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> There's a more recent one from November 2015 that was reposted on iscah migration website. That one talks about migration as a whole whereas this one talked about the points system specifically
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are referring to this? 
Migrant Intake into Australia - Productivity Commission

Waiting for info on this and the new SOL


----------



## shuklasr

M_F said:


> Since iscah is not a DIBP source, whatever stated on that website are all speculations.
> 
> So proposed changes are listed in the document, and we can now speculate as much as we like, which proposals will be implemented, which ones not.


Here's the official source of the information given by iscah....

http://www.pc.gov.au/inquiries/completed/migrant-intake/draft/migrant-intake-draft.pdf

It is from the Productivity Commission and not the DIBP


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I think you are referring to this?
> Migrant Intake into Australia - Productivity Commission
> 
> Waiting for info on this and the new SOL




No I wasn't. I'll see if I can find it and as I said, it was reposted not posted by iscah with the original link to the Dibp website that says unauthorized access when you click on it.


http://www.iscah.com/new-points-test-draft-from-november-2015/

http://www.iscah.com/new-points-test-july-2016/

Edit: the link now goes to that same December 2014 proposal so I guess they are probably not going to implement anything on July 1. No wonder, what with all the strikes


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> No I wasn't. I'll see if I can find it and as I said, it was reposted not posted by iscah with the original link to the Dibp website that says unauthorized access when you click on it.
> 
> 
> New points Test Draft from November 2015 | Iscah
> 
> New Points test - July 2016 | Iscah
> 
> Edit: the link now goes to that same December 2014 proposal so I guess they are probably not going to implement anything on July 1. No wonder, what with all the strikes


What's written on the first link is exactly the same as on Page 342 of the Productivity Commission report. 

The second link is actual proposal after submissions from many stakeholders.

Anyway, I hope rules don't change as you also stated.


----------



## shuklasr

Accountants flag removal 2016

http://www.iscah.com/cpa-calls-for-retention-of-accountant-on-the-sol-for-20162017/

This is based on the report submitted by CPA

https://submissions.education.gov.a...gggMAI&usg=AFQjCNER11Kq3KBa0XU0j2MvClbXTo8eUA


Now, What is the exact meaning of.... 

"In the immediate term, while the review of skilled and temporary migration progresses, the occupational ceiling for Accountants is increased, the flag removed and this outcome is shared early."

Are they going to increase ceiling during 2015/16 before July 2016 ???????


----------



## aurora.a

Sorry guys, I totally misread the earlier posts. It looks like this is just a draft report before Dibp writes their own, which iscah is estimating November during their last video blog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28

For any interested external auditors,Northern Territory is now sponsoring.


----------



## pirata

shuklasr said:


> Accountants flag removal 2016
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/cpa-calls-for-retention-of-accountant-on-the-sol-for-20162017/
> 
> This is based on the report submitted by CPA
> 
> https://submissions.education.gov.a...gggMAI&usg=AFQjCNER11Kq3KBa0XU0j2MvClbXTo8eUA
> 
> 
> Now, What is the exact meaning of....
> 
> "In the immediate term, while the review of skilled and temporary migration progresses, the occupational ceiling for Accountants is increased, the flag removed and this outcome is shared early."
> 
> Are they going to increase ceiling during 2015/16 before July 2016 ???????


From the report os iscah website, CPA clearly asks for the retetion of accountants in the next years program.

Also, what I understood that they are asking for an increase in the ceiling. But hoping to get a grant this year and not have to worry about that.  

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Motlove

maxngo said:


> *Rab Nawaz, keep faith in next financial year, and you will have the PR. Guarantee! *


Hi bro, just a quick question, do we have to fill in form 80 and after u have lodged in your visa 190 how long did you wait for case officer allocation? Thanks brother


----------



## Ausstar

According to the recent posts about Removal of accounting from Sol for me it's not a worry thing. They will not remove Acc from Sol I am dead sure. Been listening to everyone about this bull sh** for so long 
Reason why not because CPA IPA and other bodies will be F** no way they won't let em do that
Yes they are thinking about to make some changes in points some other requirements for residency 
My only concern is will they increase the ceiling or not???? 
Which I am not sure they might increase yes because economy is getting strong slightly- mines are picking up dollar is getting strong, more trades of course so these indicators might have some effect 
So if there is growth there are opportunities that's what I think 
Rest GOD knows what will happen next


----------



## Attentionseeker

Motlove said:


> Hi bro, just a quick question, do we have to fill in form 80 and after u have lodged in your visa 190 how long did you wait for case officer allocation? Thanks brother


Normally a CO contacts you in one month time from the visa lodgement date if he\she needs anything. Or if they do not contact you, you get a direct direct in one month time. However, just recently, one person got a grant in 3 weeks time.


----------



## Dream Chaser

M_F said:


> I have the certified scanned copies of all the documents. I got them notarized from Pakistan.


Now the ball is in your court buddy. You don't want to regret not having exhausted all your avenues, given the uncertainty of the next financial year.

Having said that, it would be interesting to know if there has been a recent external auditor recipient of an NSW invitation in the forum.


----------



## Motlove

I have lodged my visa 190 application in 5 April with all documents submitted, hopefully I will get direct grant. Thanks a lot mate. Also just want to ask you do I have to fill form 80 as I saw someone mentioned in the forum?


----------



## M_F

favour28 said:


> For any interested external auditors,Northern Territory is now sponsoring.


Even Accountants are being sponsored. It's the additional requirement of AUD 35,000 worth of net assets that I am unable to fulfil.


----------



## M_F

Dream Chaser said:


> Now the ball is in your court buddy. You don't want to regret not having exhausted all your avenues, given the uncertainty of the next financial year.
> 
> Having said that, it would be interesting to know if there has been a recent external auditor recipient of an NSW invitation in the forum.


Yeah you are right, I should go for it..


----------



## aurora.a

CPA asks for an increase of the quota every year...Dibp doesn't listen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

Another dry week for accountants? Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Another dry week for accountants? Wow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There are still accountants waiting for approval from March 18 not to mention the mass invites for 2613xx that happened this month. I'm guessing they will probably wait to approve most of those before sending any more invites.


----------



## genpmel

M_F said:


> Even Accountants are being sponsored. It's the additional requirement of AUD 35,000 worth of net assets that I am unable to fulfil.


Hi M_F, 

Could you please quote the source that indicates Accountants are being sponsored. The last time I wrote to NT immigration regarding requirement for 190 visa, I was advised that I need to have an offer letter or need to have worked there for minimum 3 months. 

Thanks in advance.

Sorry, just found the link. Thanks a ton for posting this though. It's 50,000 grand with spouse, I don't have that kinda money either. Damn!


----------



## SadPanda

Most probably, I'll earn invitation in this round. Getting all documents ready nice and early


----------



## DanAli

Summit1984, thanks buddy. Yes I will do.


----------



## M_F

genpmel said:


> Hi M_F,
> 
> Could you please quote the source that indicates Accountants are being sponsored. The last time I wrote to NT immigration regarding requirement for 190 visa, I was advised that I need to have an offer letter or need to have worked there for minimum 3 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sorry, just found the link. Thanks a ton for posting this though. It's 50,000 grand with spouse, I don't have that kinda money either. Damn!


Don't know whether I should like your post or not. Such an irony..


----------



## M_F

Guys one more advice needed. Should I go for Management Accountant or General Accountant? Which one has better prospects of getting invitation?


----------



## NitroG

genpmel said:


> Hi M_F,
> 
> Could you please quote the source that indicates Accountants are being sponsored. The last time I wrote to NT immigration regarding requirement for 190 visa, I was advised that I need to have an offer letter or need to have worked there for minimum 3 months.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sorry, just found the link. Thanks a ton for posting this though. It's 50,000 grand with spouse, I don't have that kinda money either. Damn!


Hi could you please share the link with me,

Thank you


----------



## NitroG

M_F said:


> Guys one more advice needed. Should I go for Management Accountant or General Accountant? Which one has better prospects of getting invitation?



Go for General Accountant have been hearing more invites from them.


----------



## genpmel

NitroG said:


> Hi could you please share the link with me,
> 
> Thank you


Sure. 

Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory

All the best


----------



## genpmel

M_F said:


> Don't know whether I should like your post or not. Such an irony..


Lol


----------



## NitroG

genpmel said:


> Sure.
> 
> Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory
> 
> All the best


Thanks Mate


----------



## aurora.a

M_F said:


> I have the certified scanned copies of all the documents. I got them notarized from Pakistan.



I was under the impression that you have to find someone to certify that is approved by Australian government such as a Justice of the peace - it was a pain to do when I was in Taipei: I had to go to the embassy and pay $30 aud per document. 

As for accepting colour copies, I know icaa does but when I applied for cpa assessment in December they requested new certified copies as the ones I'd submitted had been certified over a year ago. If that's changed, great.


----------



## awais_666

Guys I am Coming back to australia next month i have visa till september 17 and i have 60 points already can you guys recommend the important steps i should take towards except the professional year and PTE

I am talking about the Regional and state nomination

Thanks in advance


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> I was under the impression that you have to find someone to certify that is approved by Australian government such as a Justice of the peace - it was a pain to do when I was in Taipei: I had to go to the embassy and pay $30 aud per document.
> 
> As for accepting colour copies, I know icaa does but when I applied for cpa assessment in December they requested new certified copies as the ones I'd submitted had been certified over a year ago. If that's changed, great.




Yes yes it has changed. I submitted original color scans. Did not have them certified.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Coloured scans of original would do for CPA assessment. Same is true when lodging your visa. Just scan the originals and upload them on immi account.


----------



## Attentionseeker

awais_666 said:


> Guys I am Coming back to australia next month i have visa till september 17 and i have 60 points already can you guys recommend the important steps i should take towards except the professional year and PTE
> 
> I am talking about the Regional and state nomination
> 
> Thanks in advance


For state sponsorship, you need atleast 65 points. That also depends if NSW intends to invite more people.


----------



## m.nave

Attentionseeker said:


> For state sponsorship, you need atleast 65 points. That also depends if NSW intends to invite more people.




You mean 65 + 5 for NSW
Or is that 60 + 5 NSW in total??

Please explain because I have also applied for it.
Thanks


----------



## bridge93

m.nave said:


> You mean 65 + 5 for NSW
> Or is that 60 + 5 NSW in total??
> 
> Please explain because I have also applied for it.
> Thanks


65 + 5 mainly with superior English for NSW are getting invitations. Hopefully, they send out more invites because I have applied for it too.


----------



## aurora.a

You need 65+5. Most people with 65 points got invited with eois from December to mid March. But nsw has already issued most of their invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jveer

I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
It was written somewhere that dated in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


----------



## Sumit1984

jveer said:


> I am having a question about filing eoi, in my resume which I submitted to vetassesss I stated that I started my work in june 2012 but in the outcome letter they counted from sept 2012 in outcome letter. In filing eoi in employment history which date should I mention , the date on which I actually started or from which they counted .
> It was written somewhere that dated in eoi must match with outcome letter. Any suggestion ?


It should be from the date which is mentioned in the assessment letter (because sometimes it affect your point score); however, while filling form 80 and 1221, you can mention the actual employment dates.


----------



## Bilawal009

Hi Guys 

I have two questions 
I have applied for two EOI separately 189 and 190, but some of my friends say you should have applied it in one single EOI. Now i confused what i should do

Secondly, i have experience of 9 months from my home country but i have not mentioned it in my EOI, would it affect my invitation?

Thank you


----------



## Sumit1984

Bilawal009 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have two questions
> I have applied for two EOI separately 189 and 190, but some of my friends say you should have applied it in one single EOI. Now i confused what i should do
> 
> Secondly, i have experience of 9 months from my home country but i have not mentioned it in my EOI, would it affect my invitation?
> 
> Thank you


It is fine to apply for 2 seperate EOI's, even I did the same so don't worry...no body going to question you regarding this.
And yes if you want you can mention your 9 months of experience BUT make sure you click "not relevant to your nominated occupation" anyhow as your experience is less than 3 years, so you are not going to get points for this.


----------



## ivetka233

Guys wwhat government do if they invite somebody who hs multiple EOI but left other ones still active and he went with other visa .....is that number of invite will be somehow invited more next round or how......

If not, how government makes money on this is so many people do hve like 6 multiple EOI and i am sure they do not close each of them if they invited in others......so e.g. 120 invited 20 EOI with no action taken but people are invited...so government lost 20x visa fees for residency income and based on this will 20 people be invited somehow in diff round or how


----------



## mpat01

ivetka233 said:


> Guys wwhat government do if they invite somebody who hs multiple EOI but left other ones still active and he went with other visa .....is that number of invite will be somehow invited more next round or how......
> 
> If not, how government makes money on this is so many people do hve like 6 multiple EOI and i am sure they do not close each of them if they invited in others......so e.g. 120 invited 20 EOI with no action taken but people are invited...so government lost 20x visa fees for residency income and based on this will 20 people be invited somehow in diff round or how


The EOI invitation expires after 60 days if one does not proceed within this time frame. I reckon the invitations which are not applied within 60 days are up again for the grabs.


----------



## mpat01

ivetka233 said:


> Guys wwhat government do if they invite somebody who hs multiple EOI but left other ones still active and he went with other visa .....is that number of invite will be somehow invited more next round or how......
> 
> If not, how government makes money on this is so many people do hve like 6 multiple EOI and i am sure they do not close each of them if they invited in others......so e.g. 120 invited 20 EOI with no action taken but people are invited...so government lost 20x visa fees for residency income and based on this will 20 people be invited somehow in diff round or how


The EOI invitation expires after 60 days if one does not proceed within this time frame and I reckon the quota is up for the grabs again.


----------



## jveer

Sumit1984 said:


> It should be from the date which is mentioned in the assessment letter (because sometimes it affect your point score); however, while filling form 80 and 1221, you can mention the actual employment dates.


Thanks Sumit for your reply . What to do with the gap that has arisen in the employment history as they have deducted approximately four months.


----------



## rickybd2

It's already past third Thursday/Friday of the month, Seems like NSW has no plan for Accountant for this month.
I don't know if anyone has started to explore the option of other state and regional area.
Especially 60 pointers should file EOI with a state other than NSW and manually send an application to the related state government for an invitation.
Can anyone shed some light on to this matter as I know from a website that there are other states and regional area that are sponsoring accountant and there is no Point requirement but they have some criteria which need to be filled?
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/
Accountant (General) Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## ivetka233

this week invitations coming yeeeee


Can somebody tell me how long for is visitor visa valid?


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> For state sponsorship, you need atleast 65 points. That also depends if NSW intends to invite more people.


Hi Mate

I have just lodged my visa application and made the payment of the same as well.

Now, i was just wondering that what do i need to do in medicals? I mean nothing has been mentioned in immi account as to which tests are required for me and family.

Can you advise on the matter.....

Thanks


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> I have just lodged my visa application and made the payment of the same as well.
> 
> Now, i was just wondering that what do i need to do in medicals? I mean nothing has been mentioned in immi account as to which tests are required for me and family.
> 
> Can you advise on the matter.....
> 
> Thanks


Finally congrats that u successfully made a payment after all the hassles.

For medicals, you need to generate a HAP id for you & your family from your immi account. When u select the Visa type u applied, you will get to know which all test you all need to go through.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Sumit1984

Thanks a lot for the wishes....Yes it was a hectic time while I was not able to make a payment through any mode. But God is always there to support.

And further, regarding form 80 and 1221 nothing is mentioned in document check list for 190 visa. So do i need to fill up and submit the same or wait till the co asks.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crazy student

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Sumit1984
> 
> Thanks a lot for the wishes....Yes it was a hectic time while I was not able to make a payment through any mode. But God is always there to support.
> 
> And further, regarding form 80 and 1221 nothing is mentioned in document check list for 190 visa. So do i need to fill up and submit the same or wait till the co asks.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Everybody submit form 80 and almost all CO ask for form 80. About form 1221 people have different opinion, some people submit upfront some people wait for CO to ask for it; all CO DONT ask for this document . Form 80 cover almost all section of form 1221, If you want direct grant its better to submit both upfront. If you are not in hurry just submit form 80 and wait for CO to contact you.


----------



## Sumit1984

Crazy student said:


> Everybody submit form 80 and almost all CO ask for form 80. About form 1221 people have different opinion, some people submit upfront some people wait for CO to ask for it; all CO DONT ask for this document . Form 80 cover almost all section of form 1221, If you want direct grant its better to submit both upfront. If you are not in hurry just submit form 80 and wait for CO to contact you.


@monishsharma - 'Crazy Student' is absolutely right. Even I will recommend you to upload form 80 & 1221 upfront.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Seems like nobody is looking forward to this invitation round.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Seems like nobody is looking forward to this invitation round.


Yeah its like pin drop silence everywhere. DIBP is playing the role of a horrible witch, who is always there to destroy the plans.


----------



## pirata

It seems to be going well for engineers

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## eminemkh

Rab, I have sent u a message


----------



## Rab nawaz

eminemkh said:


> Rab, I have sent u a message


I did reply, have a look again or refresh the page once.


----------



## Attentionseeker

pirata said:


> It seems to be going well for engineers
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Yep. It's all engineers. I am surprised nobody got an invite on this thread. Normally there are few here with an invite


----------



## pirata

Attentionseeker said:


> Yep. It's all engineers. I am surprised nobody got an invite on this thread. Normally there are few here with an invite


Maybe they will still come. Maybe due to the high demand there will be a delay. Lets just hope. "fingers crossed"

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohnishsharma

Crazy student said:


> Everybody submit form 80 and almost all CO ask for form 80. About form 1221 people have different opinion, some people submit upfront some people wait for CO to ask for it; all CO DONT ask for this document . Form 80 cover almost all section of form 1221, If you want direct grant its better to submit both upfront. If you are not in hurry just submit form 80 and wait for CO to contact you.


Do i need to fill up the form 80 & 1221 for all the applicants or only primary applicant form will serve the purpose?

I am not having birth certificates of myself and family members....what should i attach for the birth identification evidence?

Please Guide.


----------



## SadPanda

Invited! But that was expected after horrible results from last round.

Just finished uploading all documents incl. Form 80

Fingers Crossed! I'll keep you guys updated. 

Signatures Updated!


----------



## M_F

SadPanda said:


> Invited! But that was expected after horrible results from last round.
> 
> Just finished uploading all documents incl. Form 80
> 
> Fingers Crossed! I'll keep you guys updated.
> 
> Signatures Updated!


Great news. Good luck.


----------



## M_F

I think only people with 70 points have a chance this year. Let's see what happens next year.


----------



## serg.zador

189 EOI 17 apr 2016. 70 points. Not invited 


Serg


----------



## Bilawal009

Hi guys
Is it worth submitting EOI for external auditors or Management Accountant, external auditors have already reached their ceiling??

External Auditors ceiling also affect the 190. I mean 189 and 190 both have one quota to use OR 190 have separate quota other than DIBP, please elaborate?
Thanks


----------



## Ausstar

Looks like every prediction has been POM POM lol

Good luck lads


----------



## riyansydney

Who actually invited from this forum?? Any 70 pts

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

riyansydney said:


> Who actually invited from this forum?? Any 70 pts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Think SadPanda from the previous page was invited today (6 apr/70pts). Have seen invites up to 13 Apr in another forum. Still waiting to see if anybody has a later date.


----------



## pirata

serg.zador said:


> 189 EOI 17 apr 2016. 70 points. Not invited
> 
> 
> Serg


Mine is 189 70pts. EOI apr 18. Code 221112 mngt acct
Not invited.

From what I remember, the cut-off for accts in the last round (Apr 13) was apr 2, so for for this round it might have been the 10 or 12.



Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirata

azerty said:


> Think SadPanda from the previous page was invited today (6 apr/70pts). Have seen invites up to 13 Apr in another forum. Still waiting to see if anybody has a later date.


The invites were also for accountants?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

What is going on!!!!!! Feels like i am going to be mad soon. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

pirata said:


> The invites were also for accountants?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


Yes, so the cut off for accountants is somewhere between 13 Apr and 17 Apr. 70 points.


----------



## azerty

serg.zador said:


> 189 EOI 17 apr 2016. 70 points. Not invited
> 
> 
> Serg


Good luck! At least you are very likely to be getting an invite in the next round.


----------



## Viaan

No invitation for me this time


----------



## sm8764

Hello Members .... anybody know how long CO takes to give visa after, provided all documents submitted. 
I was lucky to be invited with 65 points on 17th Feb 2016. EOI was 17th august. 
Submitted all on 28th march no answer yet. 
Anyone getting invite on 17th feb please send me a message.


----------



## makapaka

What could be the reason NSW delaying approval from 18 March invitation?


----------



## Nirmal3913

Hello everyone,
Any 65 pointers from oct eoi date here?? 


I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189 For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points...

Haven't been invited yet, loosing hope now.


My points break down: Age 25 English language 20 level of Education 15 Australian Study requirement 5 ----- Total 65 Please advise. Thank you


----------



## Attentionseeker

sm8764 said:


> Hello Members .... anybody know how long CO takes to give visa after, provided all documents submitted.
> I was lucky to be invited with 65 points on 17th Feb 2016. EOI was 17th august.
> Submitted all on 28th march no answer yet.
> Anyone getting invite on 17th feb please send me a message.


I lodged my visa one day after you. Haven't heard anything yet. We should expect CO contact the end of next week.


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> What could be the reason NSW delaying approval from 18 March invitation?


One thing is for sure. Unless or until they do not approve all of those who applied on March 18th, they won't send out more invites.


----------



## riyansydney

Nirmal3913 said:


> Hello everyone,
> Any 65 pointers from oct eoi date here??
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 27/10/2015 for subclass 189 For the occupation General Accountants (221111) with 65 points...
> 
> Haven't been invited yet, loosing hope now.
> 
> 
> My points break down: Age 25 English language 20 level of Education 15 Australian Study requirement 5 ----- Total 65 Please advise. Thank you


We are in the Same boat mate. Loosing hope and anxiety is now killing me. Btw, how do you get 20 from language. Was it from pte. If it is then how hard it is to get 65+. As my ielts 6.5 over all. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatinStraya

makapaka said:


> What could be the reason NSW delaying approval from 18 March invitation?


Same here, still waiting for their approval. Lot of applicants got their approval within 1 or 2 weeks. Might be we did any mistakes or did not upload any required docs. Anyway, can you please share your points breakdown?


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> We are in the Same boat mate. Loosing hope and anxiety is now killing me. Btw, how do you get 20 from language. Was it from pte. If it is then how hard it is to get 65+. As my ielts 6.5 over all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi Riyan
I am asking on behalf of my mate. His points are as follows:
Category: Accounting General
Age :25
Qualification (MPA): 15
Australian qualification: 5
PTE : 10
Australian experience: 5
Professional year : 5
Total :65 (189 visa)
70 (190 visa)

Could you pls guide me when he can expect his invitation, as his DOE is 25 april.
I am asking you because u have similar points but as he has Australian experience, so will he get priority for 190 visa?


----------



## Attentionseeker

ExpatinStraya said:


> Same here, still waiting for their approval. Lot of applicants got their approval within 1 or 2 weeks. Might be we did any mistakes or did not upload any required docs. Anyway, can you please share your points breakdown?


If you haven't uploaded any docs, they would ask for it. Be patient, as long as you have not over claimed points, you will get approval.


----------



## makapaka

Thanks Attentionseeker.


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> Thanks Attentionseeker.


I was the last person from Feb 25th group to get approval. People got approval in 1-2 days while it took me 10 days to get approval. However, for the march group, the things have been much slower.


----------



## riyansydney

Sumit1984 said:


> Hi Riyan
> I am asking on behalf of my mate. His points are as follows:
> Category: Accounting General
> Age :25
> Qualification (MPA): 15
> Australian qualification: 5
> PTE : 10
> Australian experience: 5
> Professional year : 5
> Total :65 (189 visa)
> 70 (190 visa)
> 
> Could you pls guide me when he can expect his invitation, as his DOE is 25 april.
> I am asking you because u have similar points but as he has Australian experience, so will he get priority for 190 visa?


You will get 190 before me due to you pte score. As my eoi 14/10 and haven't received anything yet due to such fact. As i have Australian work experience like you but it doesn't get priority as you can see in my case. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> You will get 190 before me due to you pte score. As my eoi 14/10 and haven't received anything yet due to such fact. As i have Australian work experience like you but it doesn't get priority as you can see in my case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Thanks dear.
All the very best. Hope you get invitation soon.


----------



## ivetka233

skill website shows,, the last time been 70 points invited 2nd week of April....so they are 2 weeks behind,,,

Was anyone invited today? how fare went invitations for 27.4 round?


----------



## riyansydney

Sumit1984 said:


> Thanks dear.
> All the very best. Hope you get invitation soon.


Just a question. Did you know that how many attempts had taken your friend to get his pte score. Did he get it in one go??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumit1984

riyansydney said:


> Just a question. Did you know that how many attempts had taken your friend to get his pte score. Did he get it in one go??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


He got it in second but I got it in first attempt.
PTE is really very easy as compared to IELTS. Just do some online practice and I am sure you will get success in first attempt.


----------



## Nirmal3913

Yes, I had 79+ in pte.
Its easy you should try it. I'd say easier than IELTS


----------



## ivetka233

so how fare ernt 70 points owners in todays invite?


----------



## BAT7722

riyansydney said:


> You will get 190 before me due to you pte score. As my eoi 14/10 and haven't received anything yet due to such fact. As i have Australian work experience like you but it doesn't get priority as you can see in my case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Well I lodged my nomination EOI on April 4, and haven't heard from them yet even when i have superior english


----------



## AkramAhmed

sm8764 said:


> Hello Members .... anybody know how long CO takes to give visa after, provided all documents submitted.
> I was lucky to be invited with 65 points on 17th Feb 2016. EOI was 17th august.
> Submitted all on 28th march no answer yet.
> Anyone getting invite on 17th feb please send me a message.




hey bro... i am in the same situation. Got invite on 17 feb with 70 points and applied on same day with all documents.Still no update...nothing.... dont know whats wrong with IMMI :noidea: I Know few.. got invite on 23rd March already have their case officer . dont know how :confused2:

Everything seems complicated. What should we do? is their any way to contact immi regarding application?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Some people are never contacted by CO for months. They eventually get a direct grant but usually in 3-4 month time.


----------



## mrsalmanyousaf

Attentionseeker said:


> Some people are never contacted by CO for months. They eventually get a direct grant but usually in 3-4 month time.


Yeah，that happens with offshore applications especially those who claim work points. And also its a fact that they need that much of time to verify such things. 
But onshore applications who have sinple case never ignored.


----------



## SadPanda

ivetka233 said:


> so how fare ernt 70 points owners in todays invite?


I received invitation for 189 today. (EOI Lodged: 6th April) 

Was really disappointed with last round when cut off date was 2nd April.

I was expecting it anyway  :juggle:


----------



## AkramAhmed

mrsalmanyousaf said:


> Yeah，that happens with offshore applications especially those who claim work points. And also its a fact that they need that much of time to verify such things.
> But onshore applications who have sinple case never ignored.



bro i am onshore applicant. already 9 weeks... and didn't claim any work experience.is it normal?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I don't think it really matters if you're onshore or offshore.


----------



## blackrider89

Attentionseeker said:


> I don't think it really matters if you're onshore or offshore.


It may matter when they are processing an application, but is not a matter of concern with regard to EOI selection.


----------



## Ange007

Hi everyone.. Got a question.. According to yesterday's round I'm in a doubt that how come from 2nd to 15th or 16th April is filled with only 70pointers, if they have invited 115...???? This is an unbelievable fact... Or do u think whether they have invited a less number this time???
Please give your opinions guys..


----------



## ivetka233

so far,,, people get invited till 6.4 as we see with 70 points owners, anybody got invited any further or nay 65 points owner been invited?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Obviously not. Unless or until they do not clear all 70 pointers, there is no way 65 pointers will be invited.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> Obviously not. Unless or until they do not clear all 70 pointers, there is no way 65 pointers will be invited.


Whatever is happening in the invitation i still can't believe that there was 115 only 70 pts. And this is only in accounting category. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Whatever is happening in the invitation i still can't believe that there was 115 only 70 pts. And this is only in accounting category.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


There is no doubt, there are more 70s than we think. Have a look in other forums every third member is comming with 70 points, in short 90 ALL in PTE.


----------



## Attentionseeker

70 pointers have grown a lot. That's for sure. I think these people are all 60 pointers who are able to score well in PTE. There is no other explanation to it.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> 70 pointers have grown a lot. That's for sure. I think these people are all 60 pointers who are able to score well in PTE. There is no other explanation to it.



The way 70s are increasing with every passing day and they refuse to increase ceiling in next july. Not only sub class 189 will be available for 75s, but the 70s will also bound to sub class 489.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> The way 70s are increasing with every passing day and they refuse to increase ceiling in next july. Not only sub class 189 will be available for 75s, but the 70s will also bound to sub class 489.


Doubt that. It's not easy to get to 70 points. Next year, the wait might be longer for 70 pointers but they will eventually get it. It all depends on what they do with the ceiling.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Next year, a lot of 70 pointers will opt for 190 too. Especially those with visa expiring soon. I remember this happened last year too. Around Nov and Dec, when DIBP was sending 50 invites a round, a lot of them went for 190.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Next year, a lot of 70 pointers will opt for 190 too. Especially those with visa expiring soon. I remember this happened last year too. Around Nov and Dec, when DIBP was sending 50 invites a round, a lot of them went for 190.


Yes it is easy when thousands of people are attempting pte at the same time. In my own community people are scoring 90All easily. Today, since morning i have seen dozens of candidates having 70 points and getting ready for the next round. According to this trend when there ill be more 70s the points will jump to 75 and thats exactly happend before when the points jump from 60 to 70 and everyone was shocked.


----------



## ivetka233

anyone knows how fare went invitations?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I know somebody who appeared in both PTE and IELTS in Sydney. And he told me there were heaps more people in the IELTS exam than PTE. A lot of people are not even aware of PTE or they just prefer IELTS over PTE.


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> anyone knows how fare went invitations?


70s moved from Apr 2 to between Apr 13 (invited, agent report in another forum) and Apr 16 (SadPanda, no invite). So between 11 and 14(best case) days. 

I really hoped it was a peak, but I guess I'm resigned to it being sustained at least for now from probably the years load of <70s who recently got superior English or graduated from PY.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> I know somebody who appeared in both PTE and IELTS in Sydney. And he told me there were heaps more people in the IELTS exam than PTE. A lot of people are not even aware of PTE or they just prefer IELTS over PTE.


Yeah it is true due to increasing competition among candidates everyone is attempting ielts or pte again and again. That is the main policy of dibp to create fear among people that either they will be invited with their current points or not.


----------



## ivetka233

so if is only move of 2 weeks for 7 points owners and 120 invites...thats around 70 people are in queu in 1 week


----------



## azerty

ivetka233 said:


> so if is only move of 2 weeks for 7 points owners and 120 invites...thats around 70 people are in queu in 1 week


The number surprised me, cos before march, there were only at most 7 EOIs per day (when they were inviting 65s). Then all of a sudden there are 10 EOI/day rounds (23/3 and possibly 27/4).


----------



## Ange007

azerty said:


> ivetka233 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so if is only move of 2 weeks for 7 points owners and 120 invites...thats around 70 people are in queu in 1 week
> 
> 
> 
> The number surprised me, cos before march, there were only at most 7 EOIs per day (when they were inviting 65s). Then all of a sudden there are 10 EOI/day rounds (23/3 and possibly 27/4).
Click to expand...


Your true mate.. Hard to believe these results.. Whoever says what so ever there shouldn't be this much 70pointers suddenly for this short period..within 1.5 months..


----------



## ivetka233

so if trend goes like this till end of FY there will be no 65 points owners invited,,,

i gess uni in march finished all over the australia


----------



## Motlove

Attentionseeker said:


> Obviously not. Unless or until they do not clear all 70 pointers, there is no way 65 pointers will be invited.



Hey brother, I could not log in my immiaccount, it says " application detail could not be retrieved at this stage". Can you please try your, see if it happens to you as well. Thanks bro


----------



## Attentionseeker

Motlove said:


> Hey brother, I could not log in my immiaccount, it says " application detail could not be retrieved at this stage". Can you please try your, see if it happens to you as well. Thanks bro


Same here. Some technical issues I guess.


----------



## SadPanda

Surprisingly, March graduations are very limited. Most universities pass out graduates in July and December. I presume majority of applicant who are on 70's were 60's (with proficient English) and with that being said, PTE changed their game (blessing in disguise?) 

But on a serious note, Blaming 70 pointers wont be a good idea. To be honest, achieving superior English is not a piece of cake. We can argue about PTE vs IELTS vs TOEFL but the underlying cause for this trauma is indeed 115 invites per round. To make it worse, Only accountants are facing this followed by ICT. However, next year will be good for IT applicants because a whole new range of IT occupations will be added to skilled occupation list.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hello Everyone

Can anybody please guide me about the substitute of Birth certificates. I do not have birth certificates of mine and my family. But i have other documents like passports, Aadhar cards (National Identity documents) of India and even educational certificates where the dates of birth are mentioned.

Please guide that will it serve the purpose or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sumit1984

mohnishsharma said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Can anybody please guide me about the substitute of Birth certificates. I do not have birth certificates of mine and my family. But i have other documents like passports, Aadhar cards (National Identity documents) of India and even educational certificates where the dates of birth are mentioned.
> 
> Please guide that will it serve the purpose or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Passport, 10th Certificate or any govt. issued id (Aadhar card) can be the substitute for birth certificate.


----------



## bridge93

SadPanda said:


> Surprisingly, March graduations are very limited. Most universities pass out graduates in July and December. I presume majority of applicant who are on 70's were 60's (with proficient English) and with that being said, PTE changed their game (blessing in disguise?)
> 
> But on a serious note, Blaming 70 pointers wont be a good idea. To be honest, achieving superior English is not a piece of cake. We can argue about PTE vs IELTS vs TOEFL but the underlying cause for this trauma is indeed 115 invites per round. To make it worse, Only accountants are facing this followed by ICT. However, next year will be good for IT applicants because a whole new range of IT occupations will be added to skilled occupation list.



It is a sad situation. I too am like you I have a bachelor degree just graduated in December, superior english all 90's in PTE and meet the aussie study requirement but only because I'm 23 years old my total reaches 65 points.Wish the ceiling was higher.

Degree: 15
Aus study: 5
Age: 25 
PTE: 90 90 90 90 = 20
EOI NSW: 24/03/16
points: 65 + 5


----------



## azerty

bridge93 said:


> It is a sad situation. I too am like you I have a bachelor degree just graduated in December, superior english all 90's in PTE and meet the aussie study requirement but only because I'm 23 years old my total reaches 65 points.Wish the ceiling was higher.
> 
> Degree: 15
> Aus study: 5
> Age: 25
> PTE: 90 90 90 90 = 20
> EOI NSW: 24/03/16
> points: 65 + 5


If you don't mind me asking, bridge93, did you submit your 189 EOI at the same time as your 190? How long did it take for you to get your skills assessment?


----------



## bridge93

azerty said:


> If you don't mind me asking, bridge93, did you submit your 189 EOI at the same time as your 190? How long did it take for you to get your skills assessment?


Yes I submitted a 189 EOI the same time as 190. It took me 20 days to get my skill assessment from cpa.


----------



## julia7944

On another forum a 70 point accountant got invited with EOI date of 16th April so that must have been the cut off, meaning it moved 2 weeks exactly


----------



## mohnishsharma

Sumit1984 said:


> Passport, 10th Certificate or any govt. issued id (Aadhar card) can be the substitute for birth certificate.


Thank you Sumit1984

Please note that I am filling form 80 & form 1221 for me and my wife both. I have few questions about it. Can you please guide on this.

1. What should i mention in employment at Q 20 where It is asked to fill the unemployment details as well. What can be mentioned in unemployment period and for how many years it should be mentioned?

2. DO i need to fill these forms for my 7 years daughter as well?

3. Most of the questions are irrelevant to 190 visa. What should be mentioned there?

I Hope you understood my queries and will respond accordingly.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Attentionseeker

You've to mention how you spent time when you were unemployed. If you were financially supported by parents, just mention that. I don't think there is any need to fill form 80 for your daughter.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> You've to mention how you spent time when you were unemployed. If you were financially supported by parents, just mention that. I don't think there is any need to fill form 80 for your daughter.


Hi Attentionseeker

As I can see in your signatures that you have uploaded your medicals as well. Can you please suggest me that should i also undergo medical test now or wait till the CO ask?

If I undergo tests now, would it create trouble in any sense?

Do my 7 years old daughter need to take the medical tests as well?

Please advise.


----------



## stamang

Hello Everyone,

Just wanted to provide an update with the timelines and share the fact that we have been given a PR Been a gruelling ride but I am happy that it is all over now. Please be advised that the timelines below might not reflect the exact pattern of someone else receiving the grant. This is because of the fact that I had to wait on a couple things- USA PCC and my wife's medical (Pleural TB Treatment Letter) to be finalized. Here is the timeline-

Category: Accountant General
190 Applied- 26 Nov 2015
USA FBI Uploaded- 23 March 2016
Wife's TB Treatment Completed and Health Clearance Provided- 13 April 2016
Visa Granted- 27 Apr 2016

As you can see, I was waiting for my wife's medical to be cleared and this was the only reason it took longer than we expected. From the day the health clearance was provided to the day I was given a grant, the time lag was about a couple weeks only. In addition, I was NOT asked for a Form 80. It could be due to the fact that I was an onshore applicant and that we had entered Australia fairly recently in July 2015. 

Hope this tiny bit of information was helpful. Wish everyone in here all the best


----------



## MichaelED

*190 Visa NSW Invitation*

Hi all,

I've lodged an EOI with 65 points (60 + 5 NSW nomination) for the 190 visa.
I was wondering, how long would it usually take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa from NSW under 190?

Lodged 190 EOI: early March 2016
occupation: Accountant general. 
IELTS (academic) band 7.
Wife on CSOL.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## julia7944

Hi,

I'm in the same situation as you and i'm expecting a fairly long wait, im thinking 6-12 months minimum. There are lots of 65 + 5 pointers who have not had an invite yet so we will be behind them in the queue. In reality we may never get invited due to so many 70 point accountants.

Its hard to tell with 190 as they don't follow the rules of 189 so you cant see how many accountants they have invited or cut off dates, and they don't issue invites at any set time.

If I was you I would resit your Language test to try for Band 8 to get the extra 10 points. That will give you a very good chance.



MichaelED said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI with 65 points (60 + 5 NSW nomination) for the 190 visa.
> I was wondering, how long would it usually take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa from NSW under 190?
> 
> Lodged 190 EOI: early March 2016
> occupation: Accountant general.
> IELTS (academic) band 7.
> Wife on CSOL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Attentionseeker
> 
> As I can see in your signatures that you have uploaded your medicals as well. Can you please suggest me that should i also undergo medical test now or wait till the CO ask?
> 
> If I undergo tests now, would it create trouble in any sense?
> 
> Do my 7 years old daughter need to take the medical tests as well?
> 
> Please advise.


Ideally you should go for medicals before the CO contacts you. This includes all the applicants including your daughter.


----------



## Attentionseeker

MichaelED said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI with 65 points (60 + 5 NSW nomination) for the 190 visa.
> I was wondering, how long would it usually take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa from NSW under 190?
> 
> Lodged 190 EOI: early March 2016
> occupation: Accountant general.
> IELTS (academic) band 7.
> Wife on CSOL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


There is no hope with 60+5 points. 60 pointers have been waiting since March 2015. There will be plenty of people with superior English that will be invited before you. Not to forget all those with 65+5 will be invited before any 60 pointer will be invited. It's a mess at the moment. Only people who can hope for a NSW invite are 65+5 pointers with superior English. Only if NSW decides to invite some more accountant this year.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> Ideally you should go for medicals before the CO contacts you. This includes all the applicants including your daughter.


Thanks a lot....


----------



## makapaka

Does anyone receive approval from NSW today?


----------



## Rab nawaz

julia7944 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you and i'm expecting a fairly long wait, im thinking 6-12 months minimum. There are lots of 65 + 5 pointers who have not had an invite yet so we will be behind them in the queue. In reality we may never get invited due to so many 70 point accountants.
> 
> Its hard to tell with 190 as they don't follow the rules of 189 so you cant see how many accountants they have invited or cut off dates, and they don't issue invites at any set time.
> 
> If I was you I would resit your Language test to try for Band 8 to get the extra 10 points. That will give you a very good chance.


To be vey honest even with 65+5 points the chances are less than 10%. Today i have a word with a lawer and he reckon at the moment nsw is only inviting candidates who have superior English or relavant experience. The applicants having 65+5 without superior English or relavant experience are out of Game.


----------



## ThinkBig

Dear Mohnish,

I am new to this forum...can you please give us the break-up of your points..


----------



## Tinkerbell1

MichaelED said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI with 65 points (60 + 5 NSW nomination) for the 190 visa.
> I was wondering, how long would it usually take to receive an invitation to apply for a visa from NSW under 190?
> 
> Lodged 190 EOI: early March 2016
> occupation: Accountant general.
> IELTS (academic) band 7.
> Wife on CSOL.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Unfortunately chances for invitation at 60+5 are not very bright at the moment. i would suggest you to take PTE Exam and improve your score there that way you can easily get invite.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> To be vey honest even with 65+5 points the chances are less than 10%. Today i have a word with a lawer and he reckon at the moment nsw is only inviting candidates who have superior English or relavant experience. The applicants having 65+5 without superior English or relavant experience are out of Game.



If I were NSW I would spent the next few weeks approving nominations while waiting to see how many 65+5 accountants with superior English build up and how many higher points 2613xx accumulate before sending out any more invites. Since its been quiet for the past two Fridays I think this might actually be what they're doing.


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> If I were NSW I would spent the next few weeks approving nominations while waiting to see how many 65+5 accountants with superior English build up and how many higher points 2613xx accumulate before sending out any more invites. Since its been quiet for the past two Fridays I think this might actually be what they're doing.


They haven't even approved all of the accountants invited in March. And then in April, lots of IT people were invited. A lot of them are also awaiting approvals. When they invited accountants in March, they approved all those that were invited in Feb. So, all those invited in March needs to be approved first before they think about sending more invites.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> They haven't even approved all of the accountants invited in March. And then in April, lots of IT people were invited. A lot of them are also awaiting approvals. When they invited accountants in March, they approved all those that were invited in Feb. So, all those invited in March needs to be approved first before they think about sending more invites.




Exactly, and taking that into account I think most of the invites have already been issued since the published results are the number of nominations, not invites issued


----------



## ThinkBig

mohnishsharma said:


> Thanks a lot....


Dear Mohnish,

Could you please share your point breakup?

Also do you have 60+5 points for NSW or you have 65+5?


----------



## Attentionseeker

thinkbig said:


> dear mohnish,
> 
> could you please share your point breakup?
> 
> Also do you have 60+5 points for nsw or you have 65+5?


65+5


----------



## bridge93

Attentionseeker said:


> 65+5


Yeah looks like the rest of the invites will be sent out mid may and it might not even be sent out to accountants. Didn't know that the numbers on skill select are number of nominations and not number of invites... heart breaking stuff. 


Age: 25
Pte: 20
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5
SS: 5
Points: 65+5
EOI NSW: 24.03.2016


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Yeah looks like the rest of the invites will be sent out mid may and it might not even be sent out to accountants. Didn't know that the numbers on skill select are number of nominations and not number of invites... heart breaking stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Pte: 20
> 
> Edu: 15
> 
> Aus study: 5
> 
> SS: 5
> 
> Points: 65+5
> 
> EOI NSW: 24.03.2016




Not as heartbreaking as those people in another thread with 55+5 points who still think they are going to get invited. I think they will invite more accountants. The first 1000 invites were a bit random but many of not most of them went to IT eois, so I think they were waiting to see what would happen under 189 for accountants before issuing those invites


----------



## bridge93

aurora.a said:


> Not as heartbreaking as those people in another thread with 55+5 points who still think they are going to get invited. I think they will invite more accountants. The first 1000 invites were a bit random but many of not most of them went to IT eois, so I think they were waiting to see what would happen under 189 for accountants before issuing those invites


yeah true it is a sad situation. Thanks for the insight hope we all get through somehow.


----------



## Sammy92

Hey Guys,

Quick question..

I lodged 189 on April 21, 2016 at 65 points. I was quite disappointed to find out that some people with 65 points are waiting since September 2015. So anyway, I will have 1 year of work experience by end of July 2016, which would put me up to 70 points. I was wondering, If I update my EOI, would I end up back to square one with the queuing? Or will the fact that I lodged an EOI with 65 on April will keep me up in the queue?

Thanks Guys..


----------



## Attentionseeker

Sammy92 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question..
> 
> I lodged 189 on April 21, 2016 at 65 points. I was quite disappointed to find out that some people with 65 points are waiting since September 2015. So anyway, I will have 1 year of work experience by end of July 2016, which would put me up to 70 points. I was wondering, If I update my EOI, would I end up back to square one with the queuing? Or will the fact that I lodged an EOI with 65 on April will keep me up in the queue?
> 
> Thanks Guys..


Once you get to 70 points, you will be in the queue with other 70 points. Your date of effect will change to the date when you updated your EOI to claim 5 extra points. 

Hopefully, if they keep accountants on the skill occupation list, you will definitely get invited with 70 points in July or August. The backlog of 70 pointers at the moment is around 15 days.


----------



## Sammy92

Attentionseeker said:


> Hopefully, if they keep accountants on the skill occupation list, you will definitely get invited with 70 points in July or August. The backlog of 70 pointers at the moment is around 15 days.


Are there any news sources claiming that there is a probability of accountants to be taken out of SOL?

If they do, doesn't that only effect the people who haven't lodged their EOI? I thought if I have lodged an EOI, it means I won't be affected the regulatory changes :confused2: :scared:


----------



## Attentionseeker

Not really. But they have reduced the accountants quota for about 3 consecutive years. Not sure what's going to happen if they do.


----------



## julia7944

I think you would only be safe if you had actually already been invited to apply and were in the process of applying for your Visa. Just because you have an EOI in doesn't mean anything if they remove us from the SOL



Sammy92 said:


> Are there any news sources claiming that there is a probability of accountants to be taken out of SOL?
> 
> If they do, doesn't that only effect the people who haven't lodged their EOI? I thought if I have lodged an EOI, it means I won't be affected the regulatory changes :confused2: :scared:


----------



## julia7944

The backlog for 189 for 65 pointers is to the start of Sept 2015, so an 8 month waiting list now as a minimum.

For 190 I believe they prioritise Superior English so again you would be behind a large waiting list of others with 65+5. Not good news for Accountants right now!





textadnan said:


> PTE Date: April 15th 2016 (65 each)
> Professional year
> EOI date(Accountant general/ auditing/ Accounting management)): April 15th 2016
> 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190(NSW)
> 
> How long should I will expect for my invitation?


----------



## M_F

Accountants cannot be taken out of SOL. Accountants' requirement is dependent on the overall economic conditions of any country. We can't compare accountants with Engineers, IT professionals, or Doctors.

For example, Engineers are required by a specific industry such as mining or manufacturing. Now if these industries get a hit, demand for Engineers go down considerably. However, Accountants also feel this lack of demand but not at the same level. In this case, for example, Engineers might see 50 % less demand, and accountants see between 5-10%.

Similarly, any sector that goes up, accountants also see rise in their demand. For example, software houses will require 5-10% accountants and internal auditors, they might also need tax accounting firms or external auditors if they are big and listed.

In the last couple of years, mining and manufacturing sectors were very slow in terms of economic activity. Australian economy generally performed poorly and we saw many occupations' demand falling down. This impacted accountants as well, however, accounting occupation has not been completely taken out of SOL.

Nowadays, good news are coming from Australia. IT industry is booming. Mining sector has again started rising slowly. This will surely impact accountants' demand in a positive manner. The quota will not be decreased if not increased.

My opinion, they will increase 50% quota of accountants.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I would be very surprised if they increase the quota. There is no shortage of accountants in Australia. Especially in terms of international students graduating every year, majority of whom are looking for stay in Australia permanently. There's a reason why it's getting harder and harder to get an invite. There's just too much competition in this field and other pro-rata fields. The competition coming from abroad is another factor. A person who doesn't have any experience can get to 65 points without any experience without even coming to Australia (thanks to PTE). I think, unless or until they change the point system somehow, the competition is going to be quite intense with experienced people making the best out of it and those with Australian education lagging behind.


----------



## aurora.a

julia7944 said:


> The backlog for 189 for 65 pointers is to the start of Sept 2015, so an 8 month waiting list now as a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> For 190 I believe they prioritise Superior English so again you would be behind a large waiting list of others with 65+5. Not good news for Accountants right now!




Most 65 pointers from November to mid March received 190 invite so the backlog is not quite that bad.


----------



## aurora.a

I highly doubt they are going to increase the quota and in fact, I just read a news article two days ago saying australia is experiencing deflation for the first time in many years. The economy is not doing great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roshan123

Hi guys Im going to apply for Australian police check does anyone know the difference between full birth certificate [ not extract ] and birth certificate extract . I have my over seas birth certificate but I don't know under which category i need to submit that. Thanks in advance


----------



## Maxzone

Well my friends, don't lose your hope. I still think many things can happen in next financial year. As an example

1. They could increase the quota for Accountant 
2. PTE will no longer be valid for accounting assessment 
3. They can bring new rules for 190 ( for Experience people only)
4. 489 Visa will be open for all ( as it was before)
5. Or, very unlikely Accounting subject will be taken off form SOL until further notice. 
6. In terms of worst case senario, All the student have less point will be sent home. lol 

Well, guys *its my own opinion don't take it as seriously cause its not from any website neither from immigration.* I just believe something going to happen which will be better for everyone. Don't give up keep trying "remember you are not alone". There should be a way to get it over.


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> I would be very surprised if they increase the quota. There is no shortage of accountants in Australia. Especially in terms of international students graduating every year, majority of whom are looking for stay in Australia permanently. There's a reason why it's getting harder and harder to get an invite. There's just too much competition in this field and other pro-rata fields. The competition coming from abroad is another factor. A person who doesn't have any experience can get to 65 points without any experience without even coming to Australia (thanks to PTE). I think, unless or until they change the point system somehow, the competition is going to be quite intense with experienced people making the best out of it and those with Australian education lagging behind.


You are right and that's why I say that relevant experience should be a priority for us rather than studying in Australia. 

I was reading Australian government's labor market research on accountants yesterday and key points to think about are:


In 2014-15, there were 34 applicants per vacancy, on average, of whom 22.4 held accounting qualifications at the bachelor degree or higher level, but just 2.6 per vacancy were considered by employers to be suitable. By comparison, in 2013-14 employers attracted 36.0 applicants per vacancy on average, of whom 5.8 were considered to be suitable.

Employers generally sought bachelor degree qualified accountants with many also requiring certification as a Chartered Accountant (CA) or Certified Practising Accountant (CPA) and a minimum of five years of experience.

Key reasons applicants were not considered by employers to be suitable were:

insufficient experience (employers reported that they often attracted large numbers of graduates for positions which required significant years of experience)
lack of specific experience (such as in the provision of strategic taxation advice, commercial or business or in a particular sector)
inadequate knowledge of Australian accounting (some were overseas qualified and had little Australian experience)
inadequate written and oral communication skills not being CA or CPA accredited
inability to liaise face-to-face with a diverse client base
lack of understanding of the employers’ business needs.

Now if you guys look at the data above, it seems that selection criteria for accountants is not appropriate. A graduate can apply as an accountant, however, accounting roles differ considerably and he/ she is not qualified to fill any on them. Accounting jobs include budgeting officers, cost accountants, taxation, systems, GL accountants, payable, receivable and many more and all of which require a different set of skills which only study doesn't suffice.

ICAA and CPAA just want to increase their member base. There is a competition going on between these two giants and they are not working to make the criteria tough for accountants. Considering that only 2.6 percent candidates were considered suitable by employers in 2014-15, there seems to be a huge gap between what employers are looking for and what Australian government is supplying to them.

The above points show that there is a *huge requirement of "qualified candidates" not general accountants*. For now, they are sticking to the plan, get as many candidates as possible and let employers filter them out. Rest of the unqualified accountants become clerks, admin professionals or take up other irrelevant roles and I really feel bad for them. Even international students completing their degrees in accounting and later receiving PR are forced to accept irrelevant roles. 

Also, other factors that I considered when I assumed that this year the quota can be increased are:


Hays quarterly report suggests that there is a pickup in recruitment activity and candidate confidence. The report also notes that “the number of available candidates is decreasing…leading to skill shortages – which in some cases are becoming acute”.

In terms of future demand for accountants in Australia, most commentators suggest there will be relatively large numbers of new jobs.

CPA Australia and the Institute of Chartered Accountants Australia suggest that “over the medium, term openings for accounting jobs will number around 11,000 per annum. This is in addition to unquantified demand for accountants working in management or related financial and other services”.

As I mentioned earlier, more jobs mean more quota as they want to bring larger workforce without specific accounting skillsets. This is what we should see critically but our problem is we are so shortsighted that our only objective is to get PR that many of us will eventually get. But have we ever considered that we have such skills that differentiate us from the other 34 candidates per advertised vacancy? And if we are unable to get a suitable job and end up as a clerk or admin person, or change our profession altogether, will we be able to justify it to ourselves?


----------



## M_F

You may also want to look at the reasons that employers think about qualified (but unsuitable) candidates as mentioned in the labour market research doc:


insufficient experience (employers reported that they often attracted large numbers of graduates for positions which required significant years of experience)
lack of specific experience (such as in the provision of strategic taxation advice, commercial or business or in a particular sector)
inadequate knowledge of Australian accounting (some were overseas qualified and had little Australian experience) inadequate written and oral communication skills
not being CA or CPA accredited
inability to liaise face-to-face with a diverse client base
lack of understanding of the employers’ business needs.

Please refer to the below link for details:

https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/ausaccountants.pdf


----------



## ivetka233

you know whats the most funny, that we had difficulty to get invite and there was pretty much taken every accountant when i did apply with EOI 3 y ago,,, w 60 points, 

Now people w 70 points has problem,, 

It just show that they took people like me or before me with less requirements and smarter people now they dont wanted... funny country


----------



## aurora.a

M_F said:


> You may also want to look at the reasons that employers think about qualified (but unsuitable) candidates as mentioned in the labour market research doc:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insufficient experience (employers reported that they often attracted large numbers of graduates for positions which required significant years of experience)
> 
> lack of specific experience (such as in the provision of strategic taxation advice, commercial or business or in a particular sector)
> 
> inadequate knowledge of Australian accounting (some were overseas qualified and had little Australian experience) inadequate written and oral communication skills
> 
> not being CA or CPA accredited
> 
> inability to liaise face-to-face with a diverse client base
> 
> lack of understanding of the employers’ business needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please refer to the below link for details:
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/ausaccountants.pdf




I hope you are right but I doubt they will change the points system until later this year at earliest and I don't think it makes sense for them to increase the quota before they do so since that would just allow for more unsuitable candidates to migrate. As for lack of experience, the problem I am currently facing is that it is near impossible to find an accounting job without PR, however I think many graduates these days are lacking work experience at all whatsoever which results in the last two insufficiencies.


----------



## serg.zador

Hi,
I submitted my EOI on 17th of Apr (189 70). 6 months of my previous job I worked as the head of a trade office and did the job of financial analyst(office was small and the company couldn't afford one more employee) which is stated in my reference. I have doubts that they may consider this experience to be irrelevant. But when I get my CO I will have 8 year exp with out this job. If they find my 6m experience to be irrelevant, will I be able to proceed with my visa application? 


Serg


----------



## aurora.a

serg.zador said:


> Hi,
> I submitted my EOI on 17th of Apr (189 70). 6 months of my previous job I worked as the head of a trade office and did the job of financial analyst(office was small and the company couldn't afford one more employee) which is stated in my reference. I have doubts that they may consider this experience to be irrelevant. But when I get my CO I will have 8 year exp with out this job. If they find my 6m experience to be irrelevant, will I be able to proceed with my visa application?
> 
> 
> Serg




I'm guessing that you did not get a work experience assessment from CPA/icaa? You dont have to, but it's very risky. If you over claimed your points, then yes your visa will be denied. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you need to have the work experience for the amount of points you claimed at the time of invitation. If the lack of 6 months doesn't affect your work experience points then I think it should be okay


----------



## serg.zador

aurora.a said:


> I'm guessing that you did not get a work experience assessment from CPA/icaa? You dont have to, but it's very risky. If you over claimed your points, then yes your visa will be denied. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but you need to have the work experience for the amount of points you claimed at the time of invitation. If the lack of 6 months doesn't affect your work experience points then I think it should be okay




I had my exp assessed by CPA w/o this job a year ago. I am going to submit for the assessment this week. So I should suspend my EOI, and recover it in June?


----------



## Jack21

Hi

Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


I guess you must call them and ask for the status of the application coz generally it does not take so long for approval. 

I got my approval in 10 days, So should you.

Don't panic, just be patient but yes better to call once.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Hi, if you dont mind can you mention your's break up of 65 points.


----------



## Jack21

Rab nawaz said:


> Hi, if you dont mind can you mention your's break up of 65 points.


Yup. as below:

AGE-30
ENGLISH-10
EDUCATION-15
EXP.-10
TOTAL-65
NSW-5+65


----------



## Attentionseeker

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please suggest ! I was patiently waiting until now as everyone on this forum was saying that NSW takes 0-6 weeks for approval. I have completed 6 weeks but no approval yet. All my documents are ready for visa. I want to call them but it is written on their website not to call before 12 weeks. what should i do?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


You should not contact before the 12 weeks period ends. Some people have to wait more than 2 months to get approval.


----------



## Jack21

Attentionseeker said:


> You should not contact before the 12 weeks period ends. Some people have to wait more than 2 months to get approval.


Yup thanks for reply but i haven't seen anyone who got approval so late. I do not know what is wrong with my application.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Jack21 said:


> Yup thanks for reply but i haven't seen anyone who got approval so late. I do not know what is wrong with my application.


I have been waiting for the approval as well since 20th March. Mate, have you applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## Jack21

ExpatinStraya said:


> I have been waiting for the approval as well since 20th March. Mate, have you applied onshore or offshore?


Offshore. Do you know anyone whose approval got delayed. i am getting worried now.


----------



## Rab nawaz

SkillSelect 27 April 2016 Round Results

In 2 weeks time they got 105 candidates with 70 points, time to jump in blackhole.


----------



## serg.zador

Does anybody know when DIBP normally publish conditions for upcoming fin year?


Serg


----------



## Attentionseeker

So there are close to 450 invites left with 4 rounds to go. I have a feeling all of these will go to 70 pointers.


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> So there are close to 450 invites left with 4 rounds to go. I have a feeling all of these will go to 70 pointers.


460 invites left (115 per round for 4 rounds if they decide to keep it constant, which seems likely imho).

And then perhaps add an extra week in between one of the rounds to schedule the last round on 30th June. If the number of 70s do not decrease, I guess we won't be reaching the 65s again this FY.


----------



## ivetka233

they are just 11 days behind,, thats not bad,, there is no more uni finish unless June again so now it should a bit move towarrds others

I think in May will be recup all 70 points owners and in JUNE will come into effect 65 points owners,,,,i d believe 60 points owners has any chances this round

60 points owners wait from March 2015 ,,,but here is a question how many of them still waiting,,maybe some EOI got expired some got SS...who knows,,, same with 65 points owners....so guys pl dont give up,.


----------



## Rab nawaz

azerty said:


> 460 invites left (115 per round for 4 rounds if they decide to keep it constant, which seems likely imho).
> 
> And then perhaps add an extra week in between one of the rounds to schedule the last round on 30th June. If the number of 70s do not decrease, I guess we won't be reaching the 65s again this FY.


I am surprised people still have feelings that the points will drop. There is no chance they will invite anyone below 70 points and if the ceiling remain same am dam shure in next year the criteria will be 75 points. DIBP is playing very smartely in fact they arnt gonna remove accounting but to make it impossible to get PR with accounting.


----------



## ivetka233

nice point, if australia will becoming poorer will open again boundries to make up some cash as usual


----------



## Alex Tsai

Hi all, I have got a Bachelor Degree in Banking-Finance (not accounting) from oversea and I'm afraid that my Bachelor qualification can not be comparable to Bachelor Degree from Australia. So I'm planning to learn CPA. I have 1 year experience in Account/Admin Cleark and still currently in this position. My concerns are:
1/ If I complete CPA foundation level, can my qualifications get 15 points (as my bachelor + CPA foundation = Australian Bachelor?) ? Even if my Bachelor is from Banking-finance
2/ My working experience can be counted from now (including 1 year I already have) or just only I complete CPA foundation?
3/ Account/Admin clerk position is a "closely related" occupation to Accountant or not? 

I really thanks if anyone could help get me clear for above concerns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Alex Tsai said:


> Hi all, I have got a Bachelor Degree in Banking-Finance (not accounting) from oversea and I'm afraid that my Bachelor qualification can not be comparable to Bachelor Degree from Australia. So I'm planning to learn CPA. I have 1 year experience in Account/Admin Cleark and still currently in this position. My concerns are:
> 1/ If I complete CPA foundation level, can my qualifications get 15 points (as my bachelor + CPA foundation = Australian Bachelor?) ? Even if my Bachelor is from Banking-finance
> 2/ My working experience can be counted from now (including 1 year I already have) or just only I complete CPA foundation?
> 3/ Account/Admin clerk position is a "closely related" occupation to Accountant or not?
> 
> I really thanks if anyone could help get me clear for above concerns. Thanks in advance.


Get your degree assessed from CPA and see what exams you need to clear to get a positive assessment. Maybe you don't have to give all foundation exams. You need to have minimum of 3 years overseas experience to claim 5 extra points.


----------



## Alex Tsai

Thanks Attentionseeker for your answer ! Yes I know that I will need minimum 3 year working experience oversea . So I will have to wait for 2 years more. In that 2 year time, I will try to finish some CPA exam. But my concern is that it is counted even before I complete the core knowledge of CPA or not? I heard somewhere that experience will be counted when I get a qualifications equal to AUS Bachelor Degree...If so, after giving required exams of CPA, I have to wait for 3 years more to get enough experience  That is so long...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Yes. Normally assessing authorities only recognise experience which is post qualification.


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Jack21 said:


> Offshore. Do you know anyone whose approval got delayed. i am getting worried now.


They usually approve the offshore applicants first then the onshore ones. I know some other guys who applied onshore including me have been waiting for approval. But I don't know any offshore applicant waiting till date for approval.


----------



## jkfooty

Just wondering is there any chance 65pointers wouldve got invt with 70 in all these rounds ? DIBP only publish result for high closing pointers, its unbelievable to think so many 70 pointers in last few weeks, experts might know better but i had this thought that they might be invt few 65 pointers with 70 in few invitations ?


----------



## 65Points!

The lowest cut-offs are mentioned each time, not the highest.

The last time 65 pointers were invited were on the 17th Feb'16, and invitations went out for EoIs till 23rd Sep'15, 1:08AM

SkillSelect 17 February 2016 Round Results

I have said this and so have others, over and over again, 70 pointers have flooded the space, thanks to PTE, the best chance 65 pointers have is in the June round, if at all.


----------



## Alex Tsai

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes. Normally assessing authorities only recognise experience which is post qualification.


 Sorry I still can't make it clear from your reply. Pls help to explain more. This is my case:
I got my Bachelor in Banking-Finance in 2010, but it is done oversea. From 2010-2015 I worked in 2 banks but my task was not related to accounting much. From Apr15 to now I have been working as Account/Admin clerk and I will continue working in this positition for 2 more years . So I will have total 3 years. By then i will try to complete CPA foundation. I am concerning that my experience is counted before I complete CPA foundation or not? 
Thanks for anyone else could give me answer.


----------



## blackrider89

Alex Tsai said:


> Sorry I still can't make it clear from your reply. Pls help to explain more. This is my case:
> I got my Bachelor in Banking-Finance in 2010, but it is done oversea. From 2010-2015 I worked in 2 banks but my task was not related to accounting much. From Apr15 to now I have been working as Account/Admin clerk and I will continue working in this positition for 2 more years . So I will have total 3 years. By then i will try to complete CPA foundation. I am concerning that my experience is counted before I complete CPA foundation or not?
> Thanks for anyone else could give me answer.


Experience is counted post graduation but in your case your experience/duties are not even accounting related and your role is not assistant accountant or such at least. 

Account/Admin clerk is not adequate. Simple as that.


----------



## Alex Tsai

Thanks Blackrider, it seems there is no hope for me in my case. I can only get 30p for ages and 20p for english ( it is very very hard)....


----------



## blackrider89

Alex Tsai said:


> Thanks Blackrider, it seems there is no hope for me in my case. I can only get 30p for ages and 20p for english ( it is very very hard)....


Go for PTE and NAATI. Also if you can find a partner who can help you get 5 more points.

65 pointers (External Auditor) do stand a chance next financial year so do not lose hope.


----------



## Alex Tsai

But the thing is I also don't have experience in Auditor, can my Vietnamese Bachelor Degree in Bangking-Finance help me to score any points?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Hi guys. Just wanted to tell you guys that I have got my grant today. The process was quite smooth for me. You guys have been very very helpful. Wish you all the best for your process. Hope those who're waiting for invite will get it soon. Good luck!


----------



## Alex Tsai

Congratulations to you on this great news!


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Go for PTE and NAATI. Also if you can find a partner who can help you get 5 more points.
> 
> 
> 
> 65 pointers (External Auditor) do stand a chance next financial year so do not lose hope.




I heard someone saying that they might remove external auditors, but it's not even flagged. I don't know if 65 points external auditors will have a great chance since I'm assuming most of the 65 point accountants who don't get invite will also submit an assessment for external auditor....hopefully there's not many left over from this year


----------



## 65Points!

Attentionseeker said:


> Hi guys. Just wanted to tell you guys that I have got my grant today. The process was quite smooth for me. You guys have been very very helpful. Wish you all the best for your process. Hope those who're waiting for invite will get it soon. Good luck!


Cool and many congrats, you sounded disappointed at times, but held on well, cheers!

Okay, so it seems a big chunk of March invitees have been cleared or should be in another couple of weeks, and now there should be the last round of invites for this FY coming up soon enough from NSW, my sense, next Friday and one after should see some activity for us accountants.


----------



## aurora.a

Does anyone know if I graduate early if that will affect my cricos duration? I am trying to claim points for 2 year Australian study. I will still have studied for more than 16 calendar months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> Cool and many congrats, you sounded disappointed at times, but held on well, cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so it seems a big chunk of March invitees have been cleared or should be in another couple of weeks, and now there should be the last round of invites for this FY coming up soon enough from NSW, my sense, next Friday and one after should see some activity for us accountants.




I hope they wait until June to send out invites, not just for myself, but also for those 65 points people waiting from September-October. It would be really unfair if they invited people from after March and skipped over those people again. If I were nsw I'd wait until June to invite more accountants to see if those people got an invite from 189 before inviting anyone else


----------



## 65Points!

aurora.a said:


> I hope they wait until June to send out invites, not just for myself, but also for those 65 points people waiting from September-October. It would be really unfair if they invited people from after March and skipped over those people again. If I were nsw I'd wait until June to invite more accountants to see if those people got an invite from 189 before inviting anyone else


Sounds good but in that case, we should be looking at another 2 invite rounds. My hunch, with majority cleared up or should be over the next 2 weeks, something definitely on cards for accountants this month.


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> Sounds good but in that case, we should be looking at another 2 invite rounds. My hunch, with majority cleared up or should be over the next 2 weeks, something definitely on cards for accountants this month.




Maybe, but it's likely that they have less than 500 remaining invites. The 2667 issued at the end of March is total of nominations, not invites, and the IT people estimate about another 700 invites were sent out last month. 2667+700 =3367 not including pending nomination approvals for accountants from March. I'd guess even as few as 400 invites are left, so if they do invite it will be very limited and slow. Last year they were still sending invites during the last week of june, if that's anything to go by.


----------



## ivetka233

there are still chances for 65 points owners if they remove backlog of 70 points owners,, but if they will be all the time 2 weeks behind not really

just 4 x to be going in invites and who knows whats happen after


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Attentionseeker said:


> Hi guys. Just wanted to tell you guys that I have got my grant today. The process was quite smooth for me. You guys have been very very helpful. Wish you all the best for your process. Hope those who're waiting for invite will get it soon. Good luck!


Congratulations mate! lane:


----------



## Figa

I am new here so hello to Everyone 

Seems like we all struggle.
My EOI with 60 points was waiting from July 2015, but recently I passed NAATI and got extra 5.
Updated my EOI in April 2016 and now I am at the back of the queue of people with 65 points  long queue 

Let's be patient and see what happens.


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> I heard someone saying that they might remove external auditors, but it's not even flagged. I don't know if 65 points external auditors will have a great chance since I'm assuming most of the 65 point accountants who don't get invite will also submit an assessment for external auditor....hopefully there's not many left over from this year


Onshore accountants will most probably do so. Speaking of offshore applicants I can't be 100% sure coz it may be an obstacle for them to get assessed as an external auditor.


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Onshore accountants will most probably do so. Speaking of offshore applicants I can't be 100% sure coz it may be an obstacle for them to get assessed as an external auditor.




This is true since they may not have completed the necessary auditing unit


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Jack21 said:


> Offshore. Do you know anyone whose approval got delayed. i am getting worried now.


Mate, When is your EOI date of effect? Mine is 9th November. I have been waiting for the approval as well. I'm just trying to figure out whether date of effect is playing a role in case of approval. NSW didn't invite people with DOE that have a chance of getting 189 invitation. Now, I think, they are taking time in case of approval. I know people with my same points break-down but much later DOE have already got their grant.


----------



## Jack21

ExpatinStraya said:


> Mate, When is your EOI date of effect? Mine is 9th November. I have been waiting for the approval as well. I'm just trying to figure out whether date of effect is playing a role in case of approval. NSW didn't invite people with DOE that have a chance of getting 189 invitation. Now, I think, they are taking time in case of approval. I know people with my same points break-down but much later DOE have already got their grant.





Hi

just to make you clear that i am waiting for NSW approval for visa lodge. After that i will be able to apply for visa. Anyways my EOI date is 28th Jan,2016. Seems like NSW is on rest

Thanks


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> just to make you clear that i am waiting for NSW approval for visa lodge. After that i will be able to apply for visa. Anyways my EOI date is 28th Jan,2016. Seems like NSW is on rest
> 
> Thanks


I'm also waiting for NSW approval. I got the invitation on 18th March and applied for approval on 20th March and since then no update from them.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Does anyone know if I graduate early if that will affect my cricos duration? I am trying to claim points for 2 year Australian study. I will still have studied for more than 16 calendar months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's calculated using cricos duration * (units taken / total course units) afaik. So the graduation date moving some time in one direction or another shouldn't change that as long as you are studying 16 calendar months and the formula above is calculated to be above 92 weeks.


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> It's calculated using cricos duration * (units taken / total course units) afaik. So the graduation date moving some time in one direction or another shouldn't change that as long as you are studying 16 calendar months and the formula above is calculated to be above 92 weeks.


After 2013, you can get as many exemptions as possible, even from overseas. Only the Cricos duration and 16 calendar months matter.


----------



## Jack21

Jack21 said:


> Hi
> 
> just to make you clear that i am waiting for NSW approval for visa lodge. After that i will be able to apply for visa. Anyways my EOI date is 28th Jan,2016. Seems like NSW is on rest
> 
> Thanks



Did you ever contacted NSW or anyone on this forum has ever contacted NSW regarding approval?


----------



## M_F

blackrider89 said:


> Onshore accountants will most probably do so. Speaking of offshore applicants I can't be 100% sure coz it may be an obstacle for them to get assessed as an external auditor.


I beg to differ.

Most of the offshore applicants are members of accounting bodies. I have not seen anyone not qualifying as External Auditor.

Individuals applying on the basis of academic qualifications are very few and they have to complete more than one subject (including auditing) after CPA/ ICAA assessment.

General Accountant/ Management Accountant and External Auditor codes are easy for offshore applicants to qualify for. Taxation Accountant is the only one for which they have to complete additional bridging subject.

If DIBP splits the quota of Accountants in sub categories (General, Management and Taxation), it will be easier for onshore applicants to apply and qualify for Taxation and they will have better chance of getting invited.


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> After 2013, you can get as many exemptions as possible, even from overseas. Only the Cricos duration and 16 calendar months matter.


Hi, can you clarify what happened in 2013? First time I heard about it, and unless I misread 
Migration Regulation 1.15F
Definition of Academic Year
Combining what's written in (c) (d) (e) still reads to me that you need to have 92 weeks of academic study in Australia.

Logically such a change will allow someone enrolled in a 92 week course with exemptions to fulfill the requirement by simply failing and stretching their study period to 16 months.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I agree with M-F. It's just the taxation which is ridiculously different compared to what I had studied before. I appeared in the CPA taxation exam recently, I never struggled with CPA exam but I did struggle with this one. Financial reporting, management accounting, risk management and auditing are all same and you get positively assessed if you've done these subjects abroad. Especially with other professional bodies.


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> Hi, can you clarify what happened in 2013? First time I heard about it, and unless I misread
> Migration Regulation 1.15F
> Definition of Academic Year
> Combining what's written in (c) (d) (e) still reads to me that you need to have 92 weeks of academic study in Australia.
> 
> Logically such a change will allow someone enrolled in a 92 week course with exemptions to fulfill the requirement by simply failing and stretching their study period to 16 months.


In simple words, yes they can.

I refer to PAM3:

"Two academic years
22	Period of actual study
In terms of the 2 academic years requirement in regulation 1.15(1)(c), an ‘academic year’ is defined in regulation 1.03, and means a period that, by legislative instrument, is specified as an academic year for the purposes of that definition. The current legislative instrument relevantly specifies that, for the purposes of regulation 1.03, ‘2 academic years is at least 92 weeks, being the duration of a course or courses registered under s9 of the ESOS Act.
In considering whether the 2 academic years requirement has been met, case officers should first consider the standard duration of the applicant’s course/s as registered on CRICOS.
In the simplest cases, if a person does not have any recognised prior learning (RPL):
	if they are using a single course to meet the Australian study requirement, the course must have a registered duration of at least 92 weeks or
	if they are using more than one course to meet the Australian study requirement, the courses must have a total registered duration of at least 92 weeks.
23	RPL
An applicant can meet the 2 academic years requirement in regulation 1.15F(1)(c) on the basis of as much RPL as the educational institution conducting the course/s registered under s9 of the ESOS Act allows. This could include study done previously overseas and/or in Australia.
This is because regulation 1.15F(1)(c) simply requires a person to show that they have completed a course/s registered under s9 of the ESOS Act; it does not require the person to show that they have completed the usual or normal or approved full time workload of that course/s.
24	Study load cannot be artificially extended
As 2 academic years of study is a measure of the amount of study successfully completed, not the length of time taken to complete the study, applicants cannot artificially extend their study in order to satisfy regulation 1.15F(1)(c).
For example, visa applicants who enrolled at less than 100% of a full-time load and, as a consequence, took 2 years to complete a course with a registered duration of 78 weeks, have not completed 2 academic years of study. These applicants have completed only 1.5 academic years of study - they have extended the duration of their studies but not the amount of study undertaken.
Similarly, persons who fall one subject short of completing 2 academic years of study cannot fail a subject with the hope of counting the same subject twice. Only study successfully completed counts towards the Australian study requirement. In the same way that an educational institution does not give credit for failed subjects, they do not count for visa purposes."


----------



## blackrider89

M_F said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> Most of the offshore applicants are members of accounting bodies. I have not seen anyone not qualifying as External Auditor.
> 
> Individuals applying on the basis of academic qualifications are very few and they have to complete more than one subject (including auditing) after CPA/ ICAA assessment.
> 
> General Accountant/ Management Accountant and External Auditor codes are easy for offshore applicants to qualify for. Taxation Accountant is the only one for which they have to complete additional bridging subject.
> 
> If DIBP splits the quota of Accountants in sub categories (General, Management and Taxation), it will be easier for onshore applicants to apply and qualify for Taxation and they will have better chance of getting invited.


You can't vouch for everyone. A lot of offshore applicants from my home country, Vietnam, only finish the CPA Foundation Program to be eligible. Some who are ACCA qualified do study Auditing though.


----------



## bridge93

Apparently someone on the other forum said that their agent advised the quota for 190 has been reached. Hoping, this isn't true it couldn't be possible .


----------



## Attentionseeker

bridge93 said:


> Apparently someone on the other forum said that their agent advised the quota for 190 has been reached. Hoping, this isn't true it couldn't be possible .


Just a rumour I would say. And this is apparently the quota for 190 visa grants, not invites. One person got his grant today so it's obvious they've not reached the quota for visa grants as yet.


----------



## 65Points!

---------------


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Just a rumour I would say. And this is apparently the quota for 190 visa grants, not invites. One person got his grant today so it's obvious they've not reached the quota for visa grants as yet.




Most agents I've spoken to are terrible and have no idea what they are talking about, especially this year, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> I agree with M-F. It's just the taxation which is ridiculously different compared to what I had studied before. I appeared in the CPA taxation exam recently, I never struggled with CPA exam but I did struggle with this one. Financial reporting, management accounting, risk management and auditing are all same and you get positively assessed if you've done these subjects abroad. Especially with other professional bodies.


Hi Mate

First of all many many congrats for receiving grant. 

As I am in same process and just done my medicals today and rest all the documents I have uploaded already. 

Can you please share your experience of the time between filing visa and receiving grant. Did any CO contacted you in between?

Do they ask for original passports before granting VISA? if not, how would they send us VISA?

Looking for a insight views from your side.

Thanks a lot


----------



## pirata

Attentionseeker said:


> Just a rumour I would say. And this is apparently the quota for 190 visa grants, not invites. One person got his grant today so it's obvious they've not reached the quota for visa grants as yet.


But, what would be the point of getting the invite if you could not get the grant??
Anyway, I think that they since we are reaching the end of the 2015/2016 migration period, they are being more thorough with the applications and they might be close to a limit; so they would be inviting on a pro-rata manner.

BUT, let's keep our fingers crossed.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Ok, lets suppose the 190grant quota has reached the limit what then, what about people who got invited and lodged their visas and paid fees? what would happen to them?


----------



## Attentionseeker

mohnishsharma said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> First of all many many congrats for receiving grant.
> 
> As I am in same process and just done my medicals today and rest all the documents I have uploaded already.
> 
> Can you please share your experience of the time between filing visa and receiving grant. Did any CO contacted you in between?
> 
> Do they ask for original passports before granting VISA? if not, how would they send us VISA?
> 
> Looking for a insight views from your side.
> 
> Thanks a lot


No I didn't get contacted by CO. It was a direct grant after 35 days of lodging visa. I scanned the originals of everything that needed to be uploaded. You just have to upload the bio data page of your passport on immi account. The visa is electronic, there won't be any stamp on your passport. Normally your visa is verified via VEVO which most government authorities can access. Here's the link that everybody uses to access your visa details. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa


----------



## Attentionseeker

When the quota for visa grants has been reached, people usually get some sort of delay email. Nobody has reported receiving such an email so far.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> When the quota for visa grants has been reached, people usually get some sort of delay email. Nobody has reported receiving such an email so far.


ok now the tricky question is if they get delay email does that mean their visa processing is complete, its ready to be granted but due to quota exhaustion it will be granted in july?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Tinkerbell1 said:


> ok now the tricky question is if they get delay email does that mean their visa processing is complete, its ready to be granted but due to quota exhaustion it will be granted in july?


That's correct.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Ah well apart from the ever waiting dilemma doesn't sound that bad, hope i get mine soon, marking 31st Day today with front loading all docs.


----------



## emiliobrun

Hey guys!

Sorry for put a specific case on the thread, but my case is: I got Business bachelor in my country (4.5 years) and started work for a Big4 as External Auditor. When I was working for this company I got Accounting bachelor (2 years, because a lot of units is the same in both graduation). I worked for 3 years. Does anybody now if is possible recognize my experience? Because it was after my Business graduation, not Accounting.

Plus question: Do you guys think that accountancy will still on NSW skilled occupation for the next fiscal year?

Thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbell1

emiliobrun said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Sorry for put a specific case on the thread, but my case is: I got Business bachelor in my country (4.5 years) and started work for a Big4 as External Auditor. When I was working for this company I got Accounting bachelor (2 years, because a lot of units is the same in both graduation). I worked for 3 years. Does anybody now if is possible recognize my experience? Because it was after my Business graduation, not Accounting.
> 
> Plus question: Do you guys think that accountancy will still on NSW skilled occupation for the next fiscal year?
> 
> Thanks!


No one knows for sure whether accounting will be on the skilled list or not, probably it will be as they cant just remove it altogether, 
secondly your experience will be considered after you completed the degree that Assessing authority has recognized as a bachelors degree,


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> No one knows for sure whether accounting will be on the skilled list or not, probably it will be as they cant just remove it altogether,
> secondly your experience will be considered after you completed the degree that Assessing authority has recognized as a bachelors degree,


Just had a word with an expert and as my own survey on couple of forums all of the 65s are going nowhere. With current scenerio nsw is looking for candidates with accounting experience or superior English. Those candidates having 65 points without work experience are out of competition. The one and only option for 65s without work experience is 189 which looks like a mission impossible. I am totally failed to understand how DIBP is gonna fix all of the accountants where people with 65 points are still waiting for more than 9 months.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Attentionseeker said:


> No I didn't get contacted by CO. It was a direct grant after 35 days of lodging visa. I scanned the originals of everything that needed to be uploaded. You just have to upload the bio data page of your passport on immi account. The visa is electronic, there won't be any stamp on your passport. Normally your visa is verified via VEVO which most government authorities can access. Here's the link that everybody uses to access your visa details.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Visa


ohk fine & thanks

One more thing, I have done with my medicals yesterday and today its appearing on the immi website that health check has been completed and no further action is required on this.

Please advise that whether i need to upload the medical report from e medical login as well or not?


----------



## M_F

All those people who are saying that NSW is playing a game or DIBP is not serious etc, should be aware of the fact that Australia is their country and protecting its interest is their responsibility.

They don't have to issue a single invite even if there is quota available. They don't have to increase quota just to accommodate accountants with Australian qualifications or those who are applying from abroad. 

Those who have got the invite are lucky and those who haven't should wait or try elsewhere. People having 65 points or not, they don't care and they shouldn't care. As long as Australia's economy is in the position of supporting citizens and migrants, they will keep inviting people. Now its their decision to invite 70 point scorers or 75, we are in no position to blame them.


----------



## pirata

M_F said:


> All those people who are saying that NSW is playing a game or DIBP is not serious etc, should be aware of the fact that Australia is their country and protecting its interest is their responsibility.
> 
> They don't have to issue a single invite even if there is quota available. They don't have to increase quota just to accommodate accountants with Australian qualifications or those who are applying from abroad.
> 
> Those who have got the invite are lucky and those who haven't should wait or try elsewhere. People having 65 points or not, they don't care and they shouldn't care. As long as Australia's economy is in the position of supporting citizens and migrants, they will keep inviting people. Now its their decision to invite 70 point scorers or 75, we are in no position to blame them.


Nice. Totally agree with you!! 

I made a similar comment on another thread and although I understand the anxiety and frustration it really bugs me to keep reading the same comments.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

M_F said:


> All those people who are saying that NSW is playing a game or DIBP is not serious etc, should be aware of the fact that Australia is their country and protecting its interest is their responsibility.
> 
> They don't have to issue a single invite even if there is quota available. They don't have to increase quota just to accommodate accountants with Australian qualifications or those who are applying from abroad.
> 
> Those who have got the invite are lucky and those who haven't should wait or try elsewhere. People having 65 points or not, they don't care and they shouldn't care. As long as Australia's economy is in the position of supporting citizens and migrants, they will keep inviting people. Now its their decision to invite 70 point scorers or 75, we are in no position to blame them.



Its very easy to speak like that when you are sitting outside Australia. The local students are living a hand to mouth life due to heave feeces, living expenses, taxes, healthcare, tutions fee and visa feeces. They need a destiny and it been ages they are keep going nowhere so its better to not judge other situation. DIBP should remove accounting if there is no more space instead of playing with student's career.


----------



## M_F

Tinkerbell1 said:


> No one knows for sure whether accounting will be on the skilled list or not, probably it will be as they cant just remove it altogether,
> secondly your experience will be considered after you completed the degree that Assessing authority has recognized as a bachelors degree,


I have heard that ICAA/ CPAA have changed rules. Previously they were counting experience from the point applicant receives his bachelor degree (equivalent to Australian standards) or the point he competes all core knowledge area, whichever comes later and now the rule is whichever comes first. So if your first degree is considered equivalent, all your experience will be counted from your first degree award date.


----------



## mike445566

Rab nawaz said:


> Its very easy to speak like that when you are sitting outside Australia. The local students are living a hand to mouth life due to heave feeces, living expenses, taxes, healthcare, tutions fee and visa feeces. They need a destiny and it been ages they are keep going nowhere so its better to not judge other situation. DIBP should remove accounting if there is no more space instead of playing with student's career.


I can understand your emotions.....


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> Its very easy to speak like that when you are sitting outside Australia. The local students are living a hand to mouth life due to heave feeces, living expenses, taxes, healthcare, tutions fee and visa feeces. They need a destiny and it been ages they are keep going nowhere so its better to not judge other situation. DIBP should remove accounting if there is no more space instead of playing with student's career.


I can understand your situation and frustration brother. But it was your decision in the first place to go to Australia and bear all these costs. They offered graduate work permit for expat students and probably you have also been granted with that visa in order for you to get a job or complete professional year. They offered 5 extra points towards PR. They never promised that you would have your PR after completing two years in Australia as a student.

Sorry to disappoint you, but onshore applicants have the opportunity to score more points than a lot of offshore applicants. I truly wish that all of the onshore applicants receive their PR as soon as possible but what is after that? Will you be able to secure a good career job? 

They allow people based on Australian job market. Imagine if they allow all the accountants, including 55 points holders, and most of them end up doing casual jobs. It will be a disaster for those who have spent their fortune in Australia. 

But they are not stopping you to go back to your country, get good work experience, and then apply for PR of Australia or any other country. 

In the end, I wish you good luck and truly wish that you and others not only get the PR, but also a career job in Australia.


----------



## emiliobrun

M_F said:


> I have heard that ICAA/ CPAA have changed rules. Previously they were counting experience from the point applicant receives his bachelor degree (equivalent to Australian standards) or the point he competes all core knowledge area, whichever comes later and now the rule is whichever comes first. So if your first degree is considered equivalent, all your experience will be counted from your first degree award date.


I hope my previous experience after my first degree will be recognize, but it's not 100% sure. So, I'll try apply for Visa next semester and my agent will try validate it, let's see what will happen. I hope to share a happy story in this thread in the future, thank y'all.


----------



## pirata

M_F said:


> I have heard that ICAA/ CPAA have changed rules. Previously they were counting experience from the point applicant receives his bachelor degree (equivalent to Australian standards) or the point he competes all core knowledge area, whichever comes later and now the rule is whichever comes first. So if your first degree is considered equivalent, all your experience will be counted from your first degree award date.


I can confirm that if your first degree is considered equivalent, all your experience will be counted from your first degree award date (using CPAA).

I had a similar case and even though I had to complete a couple of foundation exams, they still considered my experiences from the beginning.


----------



## jveer

Hi everybody , I am seeking Queensland sponsorship, in their portal they demand to upload commitment statement and statement of service. What these two mean, I mean what should I write in these . Can anyone suggest me some clue.


----------



## Rab nawaz

M_F said:


> I can understand your situation and frustration brother. But it was your decision in the first place to go to Australia and bear all these costs. They offered graduate work permit for expat students and probably you have also been granted with that visa in order for you to get a job or complete professional year. They offered 5 extra points towards PR. They never promised that you would have your PR after completing two years in Australia as a student.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but onshore applicants have the opportunity to score more points than a lot of offshore applicants. I truly wish that all of the onshore applicants receive their PR as soon as possible but what is after that? Will you be able to secure a good career job?
> 
> They allow people based on Australian job market. Imagine if they allow all the accountants, including 55 points holders, and most of them end up doing casual jobs. It will be a disaster for those who have spent their fortune in Australia.
> 
> But they are not stopping you to go back to your country, get good work experience, and then apply for PR of Australia or any other country.
> 
> In the end, I wish you good luck and truly wish that you and others not only get the PR, but also a career job in Australia.


First, around 99.9% students from Asia having accounting or IT background and these subjects were on the priority lists of Australian Government so one is not responsible for choosing these subjects. Second, yes international students do accept to pay for everything while studying in Australia but in return they are looking for a bright career which is mentioned by dibp by introducing skilled migration. Third, it is not that easy as u think that if one got 2 year post study work visa he has nothing to do. Around 90% students work hard in this period in order to pay the debts and loans they had borrowed for heavy feeces. Fourth, professional year is not for free one has to pay thousands of dollars once again even he has nothing on him after completing degree. In short international students are one of the easiest way of making billions of dollars and in return they have 2500 vacancies for accountans which is not a bad deal isnt it? Majority of the colleges are just offering Accounting or IT courses so if the supply of accountants is more than demand why not the government should close those colleges. In conclusion, from a small packet of chips to per week salary international student is paying tax every day even most of us have no idea what they gonna do with us in future.


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> First, around 99.9% students from Asia having accounting or IT background and these subjects were on the priority lists of Australian Government so one is not responsible for choosing these subjects. Second, yes international students do accept to pay for everything while studying in Australia but in return they are looking for a bright career which is mentioned by dibp by introducing skilled migration. Third, it is not that easy as u think that if one got 2 year post study work visa he has nothing to do. Around 90% students work hard in this period in order to pay the debts and loans they had borrowed for heavy feeces. Fourth, professional year is not for free one has to pay thousands of dollars once again even he has nothing on him after completing degree. In short international students are one of the easiest way of making billions of dollars and in return they have 2500 vacancies for accountans which is not a bad deal isnt it? Majority of the colleges are just offering Accounting or IT courses so if the supply of accountants is more than demand why not the government should close those colleges. In conclusion, from a small packet of chips to per week salary international student is paying tax every day even most of us have no idea what they gonna do with us in future.


Brother, your whole argument is on the premise that Australian universities are supplying graduates for the Australian employers. This is not true. The number of Australian citizens completing the program are enough for the local job market. They do fill some remaining gap by granting PR to international students and qualified candidates from other countries. 

Australian higher education system works as an industry. It's like they have a good product, buyers come from all over the world to buy this product in return of money. In the end, the buyer has the product and Australian industry has the money. Now one can't blame the industry that since he has bought the product, the industry must employ him as well. So your advice that government should close the colleges is quite unreasonable. As per them: you came here, bought the product paid your fees, now please go back home. 

What I said that Australia at least gives you a chance to score more points. Now it's up to you to avail it or not. Expat applicants cannot complete a professional year or get 5 points even if they get a degree from an offshore Australian university campus. At least you have two opportunities to score 10 points for which offshore applicants have to work really hard in their home country for five years. Both onshore and offshore applicants deserve equal chance when it comes to PR.

In the end, do not get so frustrated. When one door closes, a second one opens. I wish you get your PR soon.


----------



## kandy123

Rab nawaz said:


> First, around 99.9% students from Asia having accounting or IT background and these subjects were on the priority lists of Australian Government so one is not responsible for choosing these subjects. Second, yes international students do accept to pay for everything while studying in Australia but in return they are looking for a bright career which is mentioned by dibp by introducing skilled migration. Third, it is not that easy as u think that if one got 2 year post study work visa he has nothing to do. Around 90% students work hard in this period in order to pay the debts and loans they had borrowed for heavy feeces. Fourth, professional year is not for free one has to pay thousands of dollars once again even he has nothing on him after completing degree. In short international students are one of the easiest way of making billions of dollars and in return they have 2500 vacancies for accountans which is not a bad deal isnt it? Majority of the colleges are just offering Accounting or IT courses so if the supply of accountants is more than demand why not the government should close those colleges. In conclusion, from a small packet of chips to per week salary international student is paying tax every day even most of us have no idea what they gonna do with us in future.


I second that opinion.
It's been more than a year I am waiting for an invite with 60 points. 
No one will give you a damn in job market if you don't have PR.
I will be happy if DIBP removes accounting from the list. I might stop hoping and leave this country. People with 55+5 points with other occupations are still getting PR. That means experience and English criteria is limited to Accountants and IT. 
DIBP stop playing games.
Quota was 15000 few years before 
10000 couple of years ago
5500 last year then 2525.
Next year will be 1000.
Can I say accounting was removed 3 years ago but kept alive by splitting those 10000 over 3 years.
That's rational number game was played long back. 
I must appreciate their vision. Money is being poured for these 3 years. People have confidence about accounting occupation. Students coming from overseas wont be having any idea about numbers until they graduate and get their skills assessed.


Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

I think the number of international students for accounting subjects will fall substationally. Most of the these students have Chinese or South Asian background. And let's be honest about it. Most of them will want to apply for PR after completing their degree. I agree that these people are paying thousands of dollars but they have to compete with those who're coming from abroad. Is it unfair? I would say to some extent. 5 points for 2 years study is nothing. Not to forget those with 1.5 and 1 years masters degree get nothing. There should be some other sort of incentive for international student spending such huge sums of money otherwise they will go somewhere else. Having said that, I wouldn't recommend Australia to someone for Accounting degree as things will just get worse in future.


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends.. Anyone in the forum who have got Nothern Territory state sponsership (190) while living Australia but outside NT or other regional areas.. Could you please tell whether it's possible or not..to get this.. 
Thanks in advance..


----------



## blackrider89

pirata said:


> I can confirm that if your first degree is considered equivalent, all your experience will be counted from your first degree award date (using CPAA).
> 
> I had a similar case and even though I had to complete a couple of foundation exams, they still considered my experiences from the beginning.


It's true. I have done numerous skill employment assessments for my clients, using both CA and CPA and they all accept experience if one's degree is equivalent.


----------



## ivetka233

guys i say something for sb not nice, but australia has lot of rules,,but if she would not have it how mess would it be here....the disadvantages are also advantages.

Be happy y d get PR if y dont have here job,, where would y work after
Also accoiunting degree is valid in any country nt just australia,, ...austrialian education is highly recognised..maybe y do not PR here or nt get job here bt maybe your whole career wait for you smwh else

Nothing is waste, y dont get PR dont worry, y d get jjob now you will in next 30y for sure either here or smwh else

nth is waste
And as i said,, you look it on thing from the other side as graduates who wait for PR...this country cant get PR to everybody who comes here,,, imagine you get your PR and than y live here and you have no change find job because PR has been given to international students and they took over opportunities which could feed y in this country..... wha would be point of PR that timee?


Government only invites based on job market..if more jobs advertised,, more accountants getting PR


----------



## ivetka233

i recon australia is still in recession as jobs getting down still and now is hardest to get employment as before 5y ago.

I think matther of 5y there will be no accounting on the list and maybe will be replaced by 457 on demand visas......or other option it will stay on list with funny amount like 300 and that will be hardly getten


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> I think the number of international students for accounting subjects will fall substationally. Most of the these students have Chinese or South Asian background. And let's be honest about it. Most of them will want to apply for PR after completing their degree. I agree that these people are paying thousands of dollars but they have to compete with those who're coming from abroad. Is it unfair? I would say to some extent. 5 points for 2 years study is nothing. Not to forget those with 1.5 and 1 years masters degree get nothing. There should be some other sort of incentive for international student spending such huge sums of money otherwise they will go somewhere else. Having said that, I wouldn't recommend Australia to someone for Accounting degree as things will just get worse in future.


I have a question for you. If you say that 5 points for 2 years study and 5 points for professional year are nothing, then what was the factor that students chose to study accounting in Australia? 

Addition of '5 points' is sometimes a decisive factor. In addition to that, students have an option of getting a visa that can enable them getting additional 5 points through professional year. Someone who has paid 30 K for masters should be able to pay additional 20 percent to get those 5 points. In addition, students' communication skills get refined enough to score additional points in English. I have seen more onshore students scoring 20 in English than offshore applicants. An student right after completion should score 70 points even if he doesn't opt for professional year. I am not aware what else an student should expect from DIBP. 

On the other hand, offshore applicants have to work for three years (post qualification) + do exceptionally well in English in a country where primary language spoken at their workplace or institution is not English. In Pakistan/ India and other places, most of the people work in audit firms and complete their mandatory training period before becoming a member of the accounting. They get peanuts in return and work extra hours for 5-6 years to get those 5 points. I can say that they are far ahead in knowledge and skills than onshore applicants without any experience. However since most of them can't score straight 70, they are not invited. This is one of the reason that in 2015 every vacancy attracted 34 applicants and only 5 were found by employers to qualify for the position.

In the end, it all comes down to our preferences. Some people want to get those 5 points by spending money, other prefer to work in their home country for 5-6 years. In my opinion, none should be given preference (although some states do give preference to onshore students, and that's an extra benefit I have not mentioned).


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> I wouldn't recommend Australia to someone for Accounting degree as things will just get worse in future.


I would not recommend Australia to anyone who has an option to study the same subject in his own country. 

I cousin of mine wanted to do accounting and I suggested him the following last year:

1 - Do not select accounting just because you want to migrate, instead, do it only if you have an interest in accounting.

2 - Complete a 4 years degree in business from a government university and simultaneously study for ACCA or CIMA. He can do both in just USD 3-4 K.

3 - Get a job in an audit firm as audit trainee even if he has to meet any other criteria for entry into the firm.

4 - Complete 3 years of mandatory training and become a member of the accounting body. Do not think about working hours, or the extremely low stipend. Continue the job in the same firm or move to corporate sector. It is easier in Pakistan to move to corporate sector if someone has completed training in an audit firm.

5 - Work on the English language skills simultaneously and attempt IELTS every couple of years to assess yourself.

If accounting remains in the list, he will surely get the PR one day. If it is taken out, he should accept his fate and continue in Pakistan as he was the one who chose accounting in the first place.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Professional year is expensive and one has to complete atleast 2 years of education in Australia and have work permit. Before PTE, getting 10 extra was difficult. Nowadays, just go for PTE and get 10 more points. Whereas you've to spend thousands of dollars on your degree and then more on professional year to get 10 points. Add another year for professional year whic makes it atleast 3 years before you can claim any points. With PTE, you can gain 10 points in 24 hours.


----------



## Attentionseeker

M_F said:


> I have a question for you. If you say that 5 points for 2 years study and 5 points for professional year are nothing, then what was the factor that students chose to study accounting in Australia?
> 
> Addition of '5 points' is sometimes a decisive factor. In addition to that, students have an option of getting a visa that can enable them getting additional 5 points through professional year. Someone who has paid 30 K for masters should be able to pay additional 20 percent to get those 5 points. In addition, students' communication skills get refined enough to score additional points in English. I have seen more onshore students scoring 20 in English than offshore applicants. An student right after completion should score 70 points even if he doesn't opt for professional year. I am not aware what else an student should expect from DIBP.


Not everyone can score 20 points in PTE. However, yes a lot of people are scoring 80 plus these days. Also, not everyone is 25 or above to claim 30 points. Most of the undergrad people lose 5 points here. Even majority of those who complete masters are not above 25. Then, those who have masters of 1 or 1.5 years can not claim 5 points for Australian education. It's not as black and white as you're making it.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Not everyone can score 20 points in PTE. However, yes a lot of people are scoring 80 plus these days. Also, not everyone is 25 or above to claim 30 points. Most of the undergrad people lose 5 points here. Even majority of those who complete masters are not above 25. Then, those who have masters of 1 or 1.5 years can not claim 5 points for Australian education. It's not as black and white as you're making it.



Every single argument is baseless because he got no idea how we earn money overhere and that is the main reason he is keep going in circle. Brother there is a huge difference between working in the office and doing a labour job. Around 80% of international students are doing extremely tough jobs and in return they got minimum wage rate. Every single day there are news regarding workers exploitations in Australia. Most of the accountants are covering all of the small industries and they are the main pillars of labour force in Australia. Not only Australia is meeting the need of labour force but they also have cheapest and the most productive labour force. In conclusion, when students are meeting the need of labour force the government is happy but when it comes to PR they start telling us regarding demand and supply.


----------



## kandy123

Rab nawaz said:


> Every single argument is baseless because he got no idea how we earn money overhere and that is the main reason he is keep going in circle. Brother there is a huge difference between working in the office and doing a labour job. Around 80% of international students are doing extremely tough jobs and in return they got minimum wage rate. Every single day there are news regarding workers exploitations in Australia. Most of the accountants are covering all of the small industries and they are the main pillars of labour force in Australia. Not only Australia is meeting the need of labour force but they also have cheapest and the most productive labour force. In conclusion, when students are meeting the need of labour force the government is happy but when it comes to PR they start telling us regarding demand and supply.


Totally agree.. Accountants slog their @$$ n work day n night to get casual work. 
Few employers take advantage of students exploit them on daily basis. My friend spend 15k for Professional year and got a job offer $2000/month? Does it worth? 
New comers have no idea about the local situation here. Better stop arguing and piss off people who are here. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> Not everyone can score 20 points in PTE. However, yes a lot of people are scoring 80 plus these days. Also, not everyone is 25 or above to claim 30 points. Most of the undergrad people lose 5 points here. Even majority of those who complete masters are not above 25. Then, those who have masters of 1 or 1.5 years can not claim 5 points for Australian education. It's not as black and white as you're making it.


While I agree with you, I was comparing people with similar profiles. Points increase and decrease with age for offshore applicants as well.


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> Professional year is expensive and one has to complete atleast 2 years of education in Australia and have work permit. Before PTE, getting 10 extra was difficult. Nowadays, just go for PTE and get 10 more points. Whereas you've to spend thousands of dollars on your degree and then more on professional year to get 10 points. Add another year for professional year whic makes it atleast 3 years before you can claim any points. With PTE, you can gain 10 points in 24 hours.


Don't know how I should say it. PTE is same for everyone. It's the extra 5-10 points that onshore applicants get for which offshore work for 3-5 years. For people who chose to study less than two years, you can't blame skillselect point system for not awarding points.

I don't think Australia will ever allow more than 5 points for 2 years Australian study. You were right that people will now think twice before making a decision to go there for study when they have options available locally. Quota is decreasing because they are finding it difficult to accommodate people. Seeing my brother's case, I would suggest everyone not to go to Australia just to get 5 points towards PR for 2 years Australian study.


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> Every single argument is baseless because he got no idea how we earn money overhere and that is the main reason he is keep going in circle. Brother there is a huge difference between working in the office and doing a labour job. Around 80% of international students are doing extremely tough jobs and in return they got minimum wage rate. Every single day there are news regarding workers exploitations in Australia. Most of the accountants are covering all of the small industries and they are the main pillars of labour force in Australia. Not only Australia is meeting the need of labour force but they also have cheapest and the most productive labour force. In conclusion, when students are meeting the need of labour force the government is happy but when it comes to PR they start telling us regarding demand and supply.


Sorry bro, but I have every bit of idea as my brother lives there, has completed his masters in accounting and is also waiting for the NSW invitation. He is not on this forum like many others. I tell him the same thing. Increase your points or comeback to Pakistan and he is planning to comeback if he doesn't get the PR by June 2017.

I don't have any problem when you say that you do hard casual jobs. My only argument is that you shouldn't expect that they would recognize your hard work towards PR. 

Plus it's not only you who do hard work. People living abroad also worked really hard and they are also in the same queue. Difference between you guys and us? We earn 5 points by working for 3 years post qualification and you earn 5 points by spending money. Yes, you do hard work and nobody is denying this fact, but don't ever think about others not working hard. 

These 5 points were making huge difference till a couple of years back when onshore people received PR with 60 points while offshore people were sitting back with 55 points. Now the bar has raised for everyone.

One more humble request, please change your attitude. Do not think low about others without knowing their circumstances. There are people even on this forum from India, Pakistan and other parts of the world, who have worked really hard in their life (probably more than you), and are waiting with the same points as you have. This attitude of blaming the system for not prioritizing you will not take you anywhere in life. 

And I am ending all my "baseless" arguments here. 

I wish all onshore applicants, including you, my brother and everyone else, good luck!


----------



## M_F

Guys, I just want to let you know, I contacted ICAA last week and they have informed me that I can submit review of qualification form for changing the code and my old assessment for external auditor will remain valid.

So just have to spend less than 200 on this and get a second assessment. No need to go to CPAA for a different assessment.

CPAA cancels the first assessment while ICAA doesn't. This should be a good news for some people.


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey folks,


I was having a close look at SOl, and i found that my undergraduate degree, Bachelors of Commerce, in Banking and Insurance might make me eligible for 189 or 190 category Visa. My course modules have all the core modules which are required for ICAA Management accountant assessment. Even the university syllabus mentions that the core modules required by the ICAA are included in my degree. I have the weblink to university page confirming the same as well. 

Do you guys think i should take the assessment, i know the chances of getting an invite from this category are quite slim, but i might possibly be able to apply in two different categories because of my work exp and degree qualification.

Also, if I do decide to go for the assessment, my transcripts mention my original degree, i.e. Bachelor in Banking and Insurance, can it be a problem in assessment as the title is not a purely accounting title? All the core modules required by them are present in the syllabus.

P.S: My Convocation certificate from my university mentions my degree as Bachelors in Accounting and Finance, it was goof up from university which gave me possession of a different degree. I dont blame them though, as modules are about the same in both the degrees. Even the verification for this certificate from university came positive. However, since transcripts and final certificate have different degrees, i dont think it would be a good (or ethical) to use the Accounting and Finance certificate.

Any inputs from members would be highly appreciated


----------



## SOURABH.C

Onshore candidates get 10 additional points for study and p.y. and 5 more if they study in places like Adelaide..in terms of experience they can get 5 more points for onshore exp for same no of years as compared to offshore candidate..so overall if they have spent thousand of dollars for study and have done odd jobs it has also given them a direct advantage of Atleast 15 points..in addition their onshore degree is directly assessed for accounting while most of the offshore candidates fall short of 1 or 2 subjects in accounting


----------



## Tanvir071

Dear all expert

I got 65 right now
Pte 65+
NAATI 
CPA assessment taxation accountant 
Applied for 189 with 65
And 190 with 65+5 (nsw nomination)
Date of effect : 29/4/16
Already I started professional year but it will finish on 20/8/16.
Do I have any hope this year before 30th June?
Please give me your valuable thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tanvir071 said:


> Dear all expert
> 
> I got 65 right now
> Pte 65+
> NAATI
> CPA assessment taxation accountant
> Applied for 189 with 65
> And 190 with 65+5 (nsw nomination)
> Date of effect : 29/4/16
> Already I started professional year but it will finish on 20/8/16.
> Do I have any hope this year before 30th June?
> Please give me your valuable thoughts.
> Thanks



To be very honest chances are very slim as i had placed my eoi on 02/03/2016 and i am not expecting any invitition untill i will finish my professional year. Second, have you done Naati in urdu and which course you have done and how about the level of difficulty and passing chances.?


----------



## Tanvir071

Passing NAATI is hard. I did it for Bangla..because we don't write our native language.anyway mate what is your point score now? Could you share the break down


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tanvir071 said:


> Passing NAATI is hard. I did it for Bangla..because we don't write our native language.anyway mate what is your point score now? Could you share the break down


Recently i have added 5 points on my EOI so currently 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 but the way DIBP is going am not expecting any invition at all. One has to score minimum 70 points before expecting any invitition.


----------



## Figa

Tanvir071 said:


> Dear all expert
> 
> I got 65 right now
> Pte 65+
> NAATI
> CPA assessment taxation accountant
> Applied for 189 with 65
> And 190 with 65+5 (nsw nomination)
> Date of effect : 29/4/16
> Already I started professional year but it will finish on 20/8/16.
> Do I have any hope this year before 30th June?
> Please give me your valuable thoughts.
> Thanks


Hi, 
Seems like we have similar case.

PTE 65+
NAATI
Professional year will finish in February.
65 points, date of effect April 2016.

I don't think it's possible to get invitation before June, there are 65 pointers waiting from September 2015. And additionally, the number of 70 pointers is increasing.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Tanvir071 said:


> Dear all expert
> 
> I got 65 right now
> Pte 65+
> NAATI
> CPA assessment taxation accountant
> Applied for 189 with 65
> And 190 with 65+5 (nsw nomination)
> Date of effect : 29/4/16
> Already I started professional year but it will finish on 20/8/16.
> Do I have any hope this year before 30th June?
> Please give me your valuable thoughts.
> Thanks


Being fair the chances are very slim for you to get invited at 189 as there is huge backlog of 65pointers waiting, for NSW you need to have superior Engish as in the past 2 invite rounds of NSW the folks with 65points and superior english got invited, i would say if you score extra 10 in PTE you can definitely get an invite for 189


----------



## Jack21

Anyone got NSW approval today? Plz update


----------



## aurora.a

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Being fair the chances are very slim for you to get invited at 189 as there is huge backlog of 65pointers waiting, for NSW you need to have superior Engish as in the past 2 invite rounds of NSW the folks with 65points and superior english got invited, i would say if you score extra 10 in PTE you can definitely get an invite for 189




Which last two nsw invite rounds? Did someone on this forum recently get invited with 65 points and superior English after the March 18 invites?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

aurora.a said:


> Which last two nsw invite rounds? Did someone on this forum recently get invited with 65 points and superior English after the March 18 invites?


i am referring to the Feb 25th and March 18 Round.


----------



## Subby.jhula

Hi everyone,
just wondering if anyone has filed an EOI with 60 points,do they eventually get invited?


----------



## raidergator

Dear All,

As I understand it, for Accountants, currently you require a minimum of 70 points to get an invite under visa 189. Does this 70 points apply to visa 190 as well? Or do we have a chance of getting a NSW invite even with 60+5 points?

Thanks...


----------



## raidergator

Subby.jhula said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wondering if anyone has filed an EOI with 60 points,do they eventually get invited?


I think it depends on what category you apply for. Some categories I think you have a chance with 60. Some find it difficult even with 70 points.


----------



## Subby.jhula

raidergator said:


> I think it depends on what category you apply for. Some categories I think you have a chance with 60. Some find it difficult even with 70 points.



its general accountant and external auditor.it seems like you and me are in the same situation as I can see in your points breakdown .


----------



## muz068

Hi Rab nawaz 
May I know your points breakdown ? Secondly , I have heard that completion of professional year results in full time job , by any chance were you offered job because I am planning to undertake it after course ?

I will be waiting for your response


----------



## Rab nawaz

muz068 said:


> Hi Rab nawaz
> May I know your points breakdown ? Secondly , I have heard that completion of professional year results in full time job , by any chance were you offered job because I am planning to undertake it after course ?
> 
> I will be waiting for your response



First, you dont need to post the same message on 2 different places. I have already answered yours question in message. Second, i didnt get yours question regarding professional year programe.


----------



## Viaan

Expecting an invite tonight


----------



## riyansydney

Viaan said:


> Expecting an invite tonight


What is your point breakdown

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> What is your point breakdown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Accountant General 221111

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Experience - 05
PTE - 20
Total Points - 70

PTE - 12/03/2016
CPA Assessment Submitted - 22/03/2016
Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016


----------



## riyansydney

Hopefully 70 pts will be less this round. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Hopefully 70 pts will be less this round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



To be honest i dont think so in fact all of the next rounds are already booked for 70s.


----------



## ivetka233

hey guys today night are invitations comming re y excited?


----------



## ivetka233

70 points owner best luck to invites, 65 points owners hope luck smiles at y too and 60 points keep trying to increase y scores


----------



## pirata

Viaan said:


> Accountant General 221111
> 
> Age - 30
> Qualification - 15
> Experience - 05
> PTE - 20
> Total Points - 70
> 
> PTE - 12/03/2016
> CPA Assessment Submitted - 22/03/2016
> Positive Assessment - 15/04/2016
> EOI Submitted 189 - 20/04/2016


Me too. Very anxious, just a few hours left.

221112 - management accountant
EOI - 18-04-2016
70 points for 189

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirata

Just received my invitation to apply.
Didn't get in the mail, I have just checked in skill select.

Very happy, but this is just the first step of the process!!!

All the best to everyone!!!!!

221112 - management accountant
EOI - 18-04-2016
70 points for 189


----------



## Viaan

Thanks Pirata, 

I was checking my mail, seeing your post i checked my skill select account and saw that I have received the INVITE... 


Good luck to everyone who's waiting..


----------



## Rab nawaz

pirata said:


> Just received my invitation to apply.
> Didn't get in the mail, I have just checked in skill select.
> 
> Very happy, but this is just the first step of the process!!!
> 
> All the best to everyone!!!!!
> 
> 221112 - management accountant
> EOI - 18-04-2016
> 70 points for 189


Congrts as expected 70s are on the top even on other forums most of the 70s are invited straight away.


----------



## SadPanda

so far only two from this forum who got invited?


----------



## pirata

SadPanda said:


> so far only two from this forum who got invited?


One question for you, that have recently applied or to anyone else that can help.

*Once I click on the apply button, I will have to upload all the docs, correct?!
*When will I be required to make the visa payment? Is it now or when they grant the visa??

Thanks


----------



## SadPanda

pirata said:


> One question for you, that have recently applied or to anyone else that can help.
> 
> *Once I click on the apply button, I will have to upload all the docs, correct?!
> *When will I be required to make the visa payment? Is it now or when they grant the visa??
> 
> Thanks


You pay before uploading your documents. The email containing visa invitation link leads to an on line form with payment details the last step.

Once you complete the online form with payment. You can then access your application on Immiaccount and continue to upload all necessary documents.


----------



## azerty

According to info from another forum, the cut off date should be somewhere around 3/5(invite) to 5/5(no invite).

So another 17 -18 days move.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> According to info from another forum, the cut off date should be somewhere around 3/5(invite) to 5/5(no invite).
> 
> So another 17 -18 days move.




So does this mean that the number is staying constant or decreasing? At least it's down from 10 days?


----------



## azerty

In the last 4 115 invite rounds, the cutoffs moved 17, 10, 18 then 14 days. So ~17 days is one of the better rounds, but whether this is the new norm, I'm not sure.

Also means that even if the queue improves 3-4 days (17 days -14 days wait per round) every round, we might not see 65s get another chance of 189 this FY.


----------



## arsalanzaki911

Hello guys, I got 189 invitation today

Total points:70
Eoi date: 30 April 2016

Wishing others get invites soon .


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## riyansydney

arsalanzaki911 said:


> Hello guys, I got 189 invitation today
> 
> Total points:70
> Eoi date: 30 April 2016
> 
> Wishing others get invites soon .
> 
> 
> ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
> English: Superior (PTE 79+)
> CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
> EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
> Total points without SS:65
> Points with SS:70


Have u got 189 invitation with the 65 points? ??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

riyansydney said:


> Have u got 189 invitation with the 65 points? ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


How is that possible. Mines waiting since oct last year???

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## arsalanzaki911

No, on 30 April I received 5 points for experience making total of 70


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## ricky_00

I Submitted my EOI on 18/02/2016 and updated on 19/02/2016. 
What date is considered to be the lodgment date?


----------



## arsalanzaki911

The date when eoi is updated.


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## ricky_00

I read somewhere it commence from the DATE OF EFFECT. which is in my case, still 18/02/2016.
Confused :-/


----------



## azerty

ricky_00 said:


> I read somewhere it commence from the DATE OF EFFECT. which is in my case, still 18/02/2016.
> Confused :-/


It is the date of effect. I think it only changes if your points change when you update your eoi


----------



## SadPanda

Hey guys.. Guess who got lucky today?  Just received the grant email. Made my day  If anyone has any questions, feel free to give me a shout.

Wishing Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## arsalanzaki911

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Guess who got lucky today?  Just received the grant email. Made my day  If anyone has any questions, feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> Wishing Good Luck to everyone!




Congrats mate !


----------



## Tinkerbell1

ricky_00 said:


> I Submitted my EOI on 18/02/2016 and updated on 19/02/2016.
> What date is considered to be the lodgment date?


if the update in EOI results in point change then the update date will be considered as date of effect, if points remain unchanged the lodgement data will be considered as date of effect.


----------



## ricky_00

Tinkerbell1 said:


> if the update in EOI results in point change then the update date will be considered as date of effect, if points remain unchanged the lodgement data will be considered as date of effect.


My points were still the same. Update was, selecting NSW as preferred state. Hopefully, it will still be the first date i.e. 18/02/2015


----------



## Tinkerbell1

ricky_00 said:


> My points were still the same. Update was, selecting NSW as preferred state. Hopefully, it will still be the first date i.e. 18/02/2015


Yes don't worry this wont change the date of effect of your EOI.


----------



## pirata

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Guess who got lucky today?  Just received the grant email. Made my day  If anyone has any questions, feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> Wishing Good Luck to everyone!


Congrats, that was super quick!!!! You didn't even had time to worry or get anxious...

What were all the docs that you submitted? I mean, the more docs you frontload the better are the chances to get a direct grant. There are many discussions as to what submit, and there is the minimum which is the DIBP checklist.

So, as I'm in the end of the process of getting everything ready (basically only waiting for the medicals to be finalized) I would like to know your complete docs checklist.

Also, is it just you or you have a family?

Would you mind sharing?!

Thanks!!!


----------



## ivetka233

how fare went invitations? was 65 invited?


----------



## choudharykrishna

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Guess who got lucky today?  Just received the grant email. Made my day  If anyone has any questions, feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> Wishing Good Luck to everyone!


Hey Congratulations and all the best.
I had AHC verification call on 3rd May and after that no news. Any idea by when I can expect grant. It's been now more that 4.5 months.


----------



## aurora.a

Is there anyone who is still waiting for NSW nomination approval?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

aurora.a said:


> Is there anyone who is still waiting for NSW nomination approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I think there are many including myself. I applied on 23rd March, but haven't receive my approval yet.


----------



## mohnishsharma

SadPanda said:


> Hey guys.. Guess who got lucky today?  Just received the grant email. Made my day  If anyone has any questions, feel free to give me a shout.
> 
> Wishing Good Luck to everyone!


Hi

Congarts for the victory! Just celebrate the achievement.

I am in the same boat too. I lodged my visa on 26th april and uploaded all docs (inc PCC) on 30th April and later on uploaded Medicals on 7th May. But till date haven't got any response from DIPB.

Can you please tell me how did you manage the PCC & Medicals to be uploaded same day?

Did any CO contacted you during this course? What all docs you uploaded for work experience.

Please advise so that i can have Idea about the further documentation.

Thanks for the inputs in advance. Cheer up!!!!!


----------



## davidk59

Finally, it's a grant for my 189 visa after CO contacted on 12th April. They took exactly a month. Fast process.

Good luck with your grants, guys.


----------



## mohnishsharma

davidk59 said:


> Finally, it's a grant for my 189 visa after CO contacted on 12th April. They took exactly a month. Fast process.
> 
> Good luck with your grants, guys.


Congrats dear!

As i am the same boat, can you please let me know what all documents asked by CO when contacted first time?

May it help me be proactive.
Thanks


----------



## davidk59

mohnishsharma said:


> Congrats dear!
> 
> As i am the same boat, can you please let me know what all documents asked by CO when contacted first time?
> 
> May it help me be proactive.
> Thanks


Nothing new they asked, they just asked for the proof of English Proficiency again, but I've already attached it so I didn't do anything, but clicked "information provided" button.

I uploaded the form 80 in addition to the required application upfront.  I didn't really upload form 1221.


----------



## mohnishsharma

davidk59 said:


> Nothing new they asked, they just asked for the proof of English Proficiency again, but I've already attached it so I didn't do anything, but clicked "information provided" button.
> 
> I uploaded the form 80 in addition to the required application upfront.  I didn't really upload form 1221.


okay fine.

I have provided all the employment documents which i provided to CPA earlier for assessment. Do i need to provide extra work experience documents?

How often DIPB do employment verification & how?

Thanks for the guidance in advance.


----------



## davidk59

mohnishsharma said:


> okay fine.
> 
> I have provided all the employment documents which i provided to CPA earlier for assessment. Do i need to provide extra work experience documents?
> 
> How often DIPB do employment verification & how?
> 
> Thanks for the guidance in advance.


Not sure about how they verify, but I'm sure that they will only ask you further if they doubt it, don't stress just provide all you have, if they are genuine, they will be accepted.

All the best!


----------



## mohnishsharma

davidk59 said:


> Not sure about how they verify, but I'm sure that they will only ask you further if they doubt it, don't stress just provide all you have, if they are genuine, they will be accepted.
> 
> All the best!


Thanks a lot

Just for the sake of information, did DIPB verify in your case?

Did you get any message from your employers regarding this?


----------



## davidk59

mohnishsharma said:


> Thanks a lot
> 
> Just for the sake of information, did DIPB verify in your case?
> 
> Did you get any message from your employers regarding this?


I didn't have work experience, but I believe people with work experience need more time for them to grant a visa. It also depends on where you work in as well. High-low risk countries. Eg. The UK, USA may all be considered low risks. things like that.


----------



## aurora.a

makapaka said:


> Yes I think there are many including myself. I applied on 23rd March, but haven't receive my approval yet.




Okay, don't stress even though I know it's annoying. I guess NSW has really slowed things down. The IT guys who got invited in April are waiting still as well


----------



## choudharykrishna

davidk59 said:


> Finally, it's a grant for my 189 visa after CO contacted on 12th April. They took exactly a month. Fast process.
> 
> Good luck with your grants, guys.


Hi David,
Congratulations and all the best


----------



## bubbles6806

Hi Guys. I am new here. I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.


----------



## Rab nawaz

bubbles6806 said:


> Hi Guys. I am new here. I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.


First, there is another thread with the name of accountants eoi 60 points. Second, its been ages everyone is discussing 60 pointers are out of competition. Third, the backlog of 65 pointers is touching 11th month so anone below 65 should be concious to increase his total points.


----------



## bubbles6806

Oh sorry about that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ThinkBig

bubbles6806 said:


> Hi Guys. I am new here. I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.


Hi Bubbles6806,

Could you please share your points breakdown? Are you claiming any points for experience? Have you shown any work experience (related or unrelated) in your EOI?


----------



## bubbles6806

ThinkBig said:


> bubbles6806 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys. I am new here. I applied for subclass 189 last 24 April 2015 with 60 points and subclass 190 in NSW last 26 June 2015 with 65 under 221111 (General Accountant). It has been more than a year and still nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bubbles6806,
> 
> Could you please share your points breakdown? Are you claiming any points for experience? Have you shown any work experience (related or unrelated) in your EOI?
Click to expand...

Hi ThinkBig,

I did not claim points for experience. I only put 1 year of experience, but unrelated. 

Regarding points breakdown:
Age: 30points
IELTS: 10 points
Level of Education: 15 points
Australian Study Requirement: 5 points


----------



## 65Points!

bubbles6806 said:


> Hi ThinkBig,
> 
> I did not claim points for experience. I only put 1 year of experience, but unrelated.
> 
> Regarding points breakdown:
> Age: 30points
> IELTS: 10 points
> Level of Education: 15 points
> Australian Study Requirement: 5 points


1 year is a long time, go ahead and give PTE, increase your language proficiency points from 10 to 20. Very much do-able and then update your EoI.

60pointers have no hope.


----------



## Jack21

aurora.a said:


> Okay, don't stress even though I know it's annoying. I guess NSW has really slowed things down. The IT guys who got invited in April are waiting still as well


I think we will get our approval after 12 weeks. I believe nsw will clear the grants first that's y no more invites as wel.


----------



## ricky_00

Anyone got an idea if NSW is still inviting 65 pointers with date of effect in March?
Thoughts and expert opinions please


----------



## ricky_00

makapaka said:


> Yes I think there are many including myself. I applied on 23rd March, but haven't receive my approval yet.


Yup me too.
I applied in feb and updated my application in march (selected NSW as preferred state and date of effect was unchanged). I think everyone from feb got there NSW invitation.

So unfortunate


----------



## bubbles6806

1 year is a long time, go ahead and give PTE, increase your language proficiency points from 10 to 20. Very much do-able and then update your EoI.

60pointers have no hope.[/QUOTE]

I am trying to do that. Thanks.


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> Is there anyone who is still waiting for NSW nomination approval?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes aurora.
Waiting since Feb 9 with 75points.External Auditor.
I'm frustrated.


----------



## rkasun7

riyansydney said:


> How is that possible. Mines waiting since oct last year???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi riyansydney

I have seen people with an EOI effective date later than your one being invited by NSW (for example January and February 2016) in this forum. Can I know what your points break down is, are you claiming points for experience?

Thanks


----------



## Tanvir071

With 65 I'm not hoping this year. I will have 70 in August. Guys, what you think accounting is going to be retained in sol , if they do what can be the ceiling ?


----------



## azerty

Tanvir071 said:


> With 65 I'm not hoping this year. I will have 70 in August. Guys, what you think accounting is going to be retained in sol , if they do what can be the ceiling ?


We're just a month and a half at most from the actual announcement, personally I think it's best to just wait for it.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Tanvir071 said:


> With 65 I'm not hoping this year. I will have 70 in August. Guys, what you think accounting is going to be retained in sol , if they do what can be the ceiling ?


Accounting will remain in SOL it's the only representative of Business in SOL and they cant just remove it altogether, i am looking at a decrease/retention in ceiling, very scarce chances of ceiling value going up.


----------



## Tanvir071

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With 65 I'm not hoping this year. I will have 70 in August. Guys, what you think accounting is going to be retained in sol , if they do what can be the ceiling ?
> 
> 
> 
> Accounting will remain in SOL it's the only representative of Business in SOL and they cant just remove it altogether, i am looking at a decrease/retention in ceiling, very scarce chances of ceiling value going up.
Click to expand...

What's is point break down


----------



## ricky_00

Its hard to say. By looking at the current scenario I am not much optimistic


----------



## ksal10

Hi forum members,

Can you please comment on my scenario:
189-60points
190-60+5SS points
489-70 points
489FS-70 points.

What is likelihood of getting an invite from state, also given a state does invite me i still will have 65 points on 190 visa. Is that enough for a EOI invite as an accountant?


----------



## Tanvir071

ksal10 said:


> Hi forum members,
> 
> Can you please comment on my scenario:
> 189-60points
> 190-60+5SS points
> 489-70 points
> 489FS-70 points.
> 
> What is likelihood of getting an invite from state, also given a state does invite me i still will have 65 points on 190 visa. Is that enough for a EOI invite as an accountant?


They are not inviting 489 for accountant.. 189 with 60 or 190 with 60+5 is also impossible..need to increase points.. Otherwise no hope ever!


----------



## jkfooty

Rab nawaz said:


> First, there is another thread with the name of accountants eoi 60 points. Second, its been ages everyone is discussing 60 pointers are out of competition. Third, the backlog of 65 pointers is touching 11th month so anone below 65 should be concious to increase his total points.


Do you mind sharing the link ? Thanks


----------



## aurora.a

favour28 said:


> Yes aurora.
> 
> Waiting since Feb 9 with 75points.External Auditor.
> 
> I'm frustrated.




Wow that's crazy! You have been waiting more than 12 weeks, am I right? Did you call to ask why it is taking so long?

Edit: sorry, I just looked at your signature. I was asking about people who'd already applied for nomination approval, not if anyone hadn't been invited yet. Hopefully they invite you with the next lot.


----------



## ivetka233

how fare went invitations?


----------



## Tanvir071

Good news.. Accounting is retained in sol


----------



## Rab nawaz

The NEW skilled Occupation List for 2016/2017 has been announced.

Accountants have remained on the list. Petroleum and Mining Engineers are off along with several others.

Check out the FULL list here of occupations on the SOL below for the 189 and 485 and 489 (family sponsored) visas.

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SCHEDULE-1.pdf


----------



## Maxzone

How about occupation celling for Accounting. I think it will be interesting one.


----------



## emiliobrun

Maxzone said:


> How about occupation celling for Accounting. I think it will be interesting one.


And if it still on NSW state nomination list too.


----------



## mohnishsharma

Hi Experts

I Lodged my VISA on 26th April 2016 and uploaded all the documents on 30th April. Medicals uploaded on 9th May.

The statue in my Immigration Account still shows "Application Received" nowhere it is showing "under process" or like that.

Is it Normal or do I need to enquire anything?

Please advise


----------



## jkfooty

Rab nawaz said:


> The NEW skilled Occupation List for 2016/2017 has been announced.
> 
> Accountants have remained on the list. Petroleum and Mining Engineers are off along with several others.
> 
> Check out the FULL list here of occupations on the SOL below for the 189 and 485 and 489 (family sponsored) visas.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SCHEDULE-1.pdf


Could be a rumor. No official words yet

Edited: Ok so its official, anyways they still have to play ceiling card


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty said:


> Could be a rumor. No official words yet
> 
> Edited: Ok so its official, anyways they still have to play ceiling card



Yes they still have hidden cards but this time am ready for 75 points for Accountants so what else they can do.


----------



## aurora.a

emiliobrun said:


> And if it still on NSW state nomination list too.




I doubt NSW will remove accountants as it is one of their most popular occupations for sponsorship. The only question is whether or not they will add work experience requirement


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes they still have hidden cards but this time am ready for 75 points for Accountants so what else they can do.




I will have 70 at the end of September but to be honest I'm not sure that will even be enough. If they cut the quota down to 1,000 or even 1,500 I can still see it being over in a few months


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I will have 70 at the end of September but to be honest I'm not sure that will even be enough. If they cut the quota down to 1,000 or even 1,500 I can still see it being over in a few months


Well at the moment accounting is there for 2016/2017. Second, by saying 75 points means there will be a downfall in ceiling and due to competition among candidates the next stop will be 75 points. Third, even if they will bound us for work experience most of us will touch 75 points after getting 1 year of experience.


----------



## Tanvir071

jkfooty said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NEW skilled Occupation List for 2016/2017 has been announced.
> 
> Accountants have remained on the list. Petroleum and Mining Engineers are off along with several others.
> 
> Check out the FULL list here of occupations on the SOL below for the 189 and 485 and 489 (family sponsored) visas.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/SCHEDULE-1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a rumor. No official words yet
> 
> Edited: Ok so its official, anyways they still have to play ceiling card
Click to expand...

Check it
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016L00800/Html/Text#


----------



## Tanvir071

Rab nawaz said:


> aurora.a said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have 70 at the end of September but to be honest I'm not sure that will even be enough. If they cut the quota down to 1,000 or even 1,500 I can still see it being over in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> Well at the moment accounting is there for 2016/2017. Second, by saying 75 points means there will be a downfall in ceiling and due to competition among candidates the next stop will be 75 points. Third, even if they will bound us for work experience most of us will touch 75 points after getting 1 year of experience.
Click to expand...

If they add work experience , it can be atleast 1 year or professional year...Normally it will be done by assessing authority.


----------



## aurora.a

Tanvir071 said:


> If they add work experience , it can be atleast 1 year or professional year...Normally it will be done by assessing authority.




Usually that's the case but not in the case of Victoria or other states


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Well at the moment accounting is there for 2016/2017. Second, by saying 75 points means there will be a downfall in ceiling and due to competition among candidates the next stop will be 75 points. Third, even if they will bound us for work experience most of us will touch 75 points after getting 1 year of experience.




Yeah I think 75 points will be enough but by the time I get 1 year work experience it will be 2017/2018 and accounting may be removed altogether


----------



## aurora.a

The new sol also includes external auditor and internal auditor but company secretary and corporate treasurer have been moved to the csol. I wonder if this means the quota for auditors will also be dramatically reduced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> The new sol also includes external auditor and internal auditor but company secretary and corporate treasurer have been moved to the csol. I wonder if this means the quota for auditors will also be dramatically reduced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes mate you got the point exactly right and if we calculate the time and sol repeatition cycle the sitution is getting extremely hard for accountants.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> The new sol also includes external auditor and internal auditor but company secretary and corporate treasurer have been moved to the csol. I wonder if this means the quota for auditors will also be dramatically reduced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think company secretary and corporate treasurer are in the 2015-16 list either, so don't think they were removed.


----------



## bridge93

Apparently If accounting is not on the new Csol its not eligible for state sponsorship (190) next year? Is this true.


----------



## 65Points!

bridge93 said:


> Apparently If accounting is not on the new Csol its not eligible for state sponsorship (190) next year? Is this true.


From all that I am reading on the net, if the occupation is in Schedule 1 and/or Schedule 2 then it is eligible for state nomination.

So my guess, Accountants are up for state nomination.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Apparently If accounting is not on the new Csol its not eligible for state sponsorship (190) next year? Is this true.




The states will issue their own sol.


----------



## khurramshahzad

Hi All friends
i lodged my EOI on 7th november 2015 with 60 pints and updated on 29th april 2016 after PY .what should i realistically expect ?


----------



## 65Points!

I was comparing NSW SoL list with the SoL and the CSoL list - Australia for 2015-16. From what I gathered, occupations that are listed in the CSoL list make it to the state nomination. Case in point - Hotel or Motel Manager (141311) which shows up in the CSoL list but not the SoL list but is to be found in the SoL list for NSW.

Please refer:

*SoL -* https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/SOL

*CSoL -* https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...ng-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/CSOL

*SoL (NSW) -* http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...09/NSW-Occupations-List-for-190_2015-July.pdf


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> The states will issue their own sol.


Hello aurora.
Do you think I need to open a fresh EOI for the new financial year?Or I should just hold on to this


----------



## bridge93

Yeah and the new csol does not have accounting. So a bit worried


----------



## 65Points!

Further investigation:

From the SoL and CSoL list available (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...74-new-sol-list-2016-17-out.html#post10186154), no occupation is listed twice, which means, occupations which are in the SoL are not in CSoL, and likewise ones in CSoL are not is SoL.

*Conclusion I draw:* The final CSoL list that will be released by the DIBP will be a combination of the SoL and the CSoL, so eventually, all the occupations that are reflecting in the SoL list will show up in the CSoL. This can be referenced from the last year's SoL and CSoL lists, where all the occupations listed on the SoL do reflect in CSoL list.

The states then make their respective SoL lists from the CSoL list released by the the DIBP.

Accountants can relax! We are in for 189, and 190 in 2016-17.


----------



## aurora.a

Csol stands for consolidated skilled occupation list. That means it also includes the occupations on the sol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

favour28 said:


> Hello aurora.
> 
> Do you think I need to open a fresh EOI for the new financial year?Or I should just hold on to this




I think you should just keep yours. External auditor is on the sol again and even though there might be many 70 point accountants who also get reassessed as external auditor, since your eoi date will be in the previous financial year you should get priority over everyone else for 189. Especially since most of the 65 points external auditors received invite from 190, I don't see many people being in the queue before you


----------



## aurora.a

That being said I hope they pro rata the invites for external auditor this year, otherwise it will be the same as last year and over in 3 months or less

Also does anyone know if it is easy to get your work experience as accountant reassessed under external auditor or vice versa? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends.. what is the current points required to apply NSW 190... Is it essential to have superior english or if a person fulfills 65+5 is he/she get invited? Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## AtifMalik

There is a sight of relief for all Accountants that they still appear on SOL. It seems that DIBP paid attention to the recommendation of professional bodies. We can expect that the ceiling will also be increased for the year 2016-17 As all assessing authorities have requested the same.


----------



## Tanvir071

Hi 
I will be completing Professional year in August but I already have the full assessment from CPA. After completing PY, do I need to go through via CPA to assess PY points..or after getting certificate I can update my EOI.

Please.


----------



## riyansydney

Friends. A great day of my life. I finally clear my pte and score 65+ in each band. My score is now 75 without SS. After a long struggle last seven years and patient i have managed to collect score from every avenue. when i receive that result i was in a new job interview at 4.30 pm. I finished interview check my email and couldn't hold my tears that moment all the way to my home. 

Since, i submitted my eoi at May last year with 60 points i was so very depressed and frustrated that been never before. Last few weeks i was even taking anti depression medication and practised pte along with full time job. It was terrible feeling that i can't explain. Now DIAB has come to me. 

Thank you guys been so friendly and support me with all your information will be worthwhile for rest of my life.


----------



## genpmel

riyansydney said:


> Friends. A great day of my life. I finally clear my pte and score 65+ in each band. My score is now 75 without SS. After a long struggle last seven years and patient i have managed to collect score from every avenue. when i receive that result i was in a new job interview at 4.30 pm. I finished interview check my email and couldn't hold my tears that moment all the way to my home.
> 
> Since, i submitted my eoi at May last year with 60 points i was so very depressed and frustrated that been never before. Last few weeks i was even taking anti depression medication and practised pte along with full time job. It was terrible feeling that i can't explain. Now DIAB has come to me.
> 
> Thank you guys been so friendly and support me with all your information will be worthwhile for rest of my life.


Congrats! That's great news. 

I know how hard it is, been there since a year.

I got my PTE results few days back, couldn't get 79 in all. May be I will soon start taking meds for anxiety as I for sure will not give another PTE.


----------



## riyansydney

genpmel said:


> Congrats! That's great news.
> 
> I know how hard it is, been there since a year.
> 
> I got my PTE results few days back, couldn't get 79 in all. May be I will soon start taking meds for anxiety as I for sure will not give another PTE.


Yes buddy. That meds helped me a lot to concentrate in both of my work and practice. Please keep in your prayer if i also can get the new job too. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Yes buddy. That meds helped me a lot to concentrate in both of my work and practice. Please keep in your prayer if i also can get the new job too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


m


Congrts bro really happy for you. You have mentioned in yours signature Australia study 20 i didnt get it bro would u explain?


----------



## riyansydney

Rab nawaz said:


> m
> 
> 
> Congrts bro really happy for you. You have mentioned in yours signature Australia study 20 i didnt get it bro would u explain?


Bachelor degree: 15
And aus study requirements for 2 years: 5

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanvir071

riyansydney said:


> Friends. A great day of my life. I finally clear my pte and score 65+ in each band. My score is now 75 without SS. After a long struggle last seven years and patient i have managed to collect score from every avenue. when i receive that result i was in a new job interview at 4.30 pm. I finished interview check my email and couldn't hold my tears that moment all the way to my home.
> 
> Since, i submitted my eoi at May last year with 60 points i was so very depressed and frustrated that been never before. Last few weeks i was even taking anti depression medication and practised pte along with full time job. It was terrible feeling that i can't explain. Now DIAB has come to me.
> 
> Thank you guys been so friendly and support me with all your information will be worthwhile for rest of my life.


If you don't mind, could you share your points break down..how it is 75


----------



## Rab nawaz

riyansydney said:


> Bachelor degree: 15
> And aus study requirements for 2 years: 5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk



Oh that way i got it and you have done NAATI as well hats off bro dibp should invite you straight away.


----------



## riyansydney

Tanvir071 said:


> If you don't mind, could you share your points break down..how it is 75


Brother check on my signature. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imabid

*work experience points.*

Hello everyone, please do respond if you have any information about it. I have done my bachelor's degree in business from my home country and worked as an operational manager for about 2 years. Now, I have completed my Master's in Accounting from Australia with exemptions given on my bachelor's degree. I have done the CPA assessment by providing bachelor and master degree. Am I eligible to claim work experience points. As someone said you can claim experience points if your international degree is considered while doing the CPA assessment. Please help me out, your information can save my time and money. Thanks.


----------



## azerty

imabid said:


> Hello everyone, please do respond if you have any information about it. I have done my bachelor's degree in business from my home country and worked as an operational manager for about 2 years. Now, I have completed my Master's in Accounting from Australia with exemptions given on my bachelor's degree. I have done the CPA assessment by providing bachelor and master degree. Am I eligible to claim work experience points. As someone said you can claim experience points if your international degree is considered while doing the CPA assessment. Please help me out, your information can save my time and money. Thanks.


If your "operational manager" jobscope is closely related to accounting, however you need 3 years of overseas working experience to get 5 points for work experience.


----------



## makapaka

Anyone waiting for NSW approval except me?


----------



## Jack21

makapaka said:


> Anyone waiting for NSW approval except me?


Don't worry m with you. It's been around 2 months😢


----------



## makapaka

Please update here if you get any response from them.
Just wondering why they are taking such a long time.


----------



## azerty

Getting 401 unauthorised, the latest round results should be out soon.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-may-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## Jack21

makapaka said:


> Please update here if you get any response from them.
> Just wondering why they are taking such a long time.


Sure mate, i wil update once i get my approval. I am also wondering why they are taking so much time to approval.


----------



## YuviSingh

Hey Guys,

Are there points for positive assessment from CPA ?

Can anyone tell me the breakdown of point for Accountant General 221111 ?

How to claim work-ex points ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## ricky_00

makapaka said:


> Please update here if you get any response from them.
> Just wondering why they are taking such a long time.


its been 3 months since I lodged my EOI. don't worry mate, you are not alone


----------



## ricky_00

Jack21 said:


> Sure mate, i wil update once i get my approval. I am also wondering why they are taking so much time to approval.


Sorry if I am asking again.
you applied for NSW SS (190) on 28/ 01/ 2016. and was invited on 18/03/2016?


----------



## thejesp

ShammiSyan said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Are there points for positive assessment from CPA ?
> 
> Can anyone tell me the breakdown of point for Accountant General 221111 ?
> 
> How to claim work-ex points ?
> 
> Thanks
> Syan



Syan, 

You need to get your skills positively assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA before you can submit your EOI. If they consider your degree comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree you can claim 15 points. For assessment, CPA will also require you to score 7 in each module of IELTS or equivalent PTE-A. You can simultaneously apply for employment assessment with CPA Australia whereby you can claim max 15 points for employment (8 years or above).

Presently dibp inviting 70 pointers for job code accountant (general) in 189 visa. There is a big backlog of accountants with 65 points. It seems 60 pointers have no chance this year.

Regards,
Thejes


----------



## godspeed4476

thejesp said:


> Syan,
> 
> You need to get your skills positively assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA before you can submit your EOI. If they consider your degree comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree you can claim 15 points. For assessment, CPA will also require you to score 7 in each module of IELTS or equivalent PTE-A. You can simultaneously apply for employment assessment with CPA Australia whereby you can claim max 15 points for employment (8 years or above).
> 
> Presently dibp inviting 70 pointers for job code accountant (general) in 189 visa. There is a big backlog of accountants with 65 points. It seems 60 pointers have no chance this year.
> 
> Regards,
> Thejes


Is it necessary to have the employment verification done by CPA/ICAA, in order to claim points for employment? I was assuming that the DIPB can do the verification themselves when you are claiming the points.


----------



## thejesp

Yes, you can opt not to get your employment assessed by CPA. DIBP can do the verification themselves after you lodge the application. However its better to get it assessed initially by CPA as it is free and carries more weightage.


----------



## godspeed4476

It takes 4 additional weeks, that is what bothers me. In case some one is applying for SS, then the state would do the verification, as well as DIPB, adding ICAA/CPA assessment might increase the time. This is just my assumption.


----------



## julia7944

It doesn't take any extra time for CPA to do the employment assessment, and it is free, it took me 12 working days to get mine back. I think it is different with ICAA.

Also if I hadn't got CPA to do the employment assessment I might have assumed I could claim all of my work experience as an accountant (5 years) when in actual fact I can only claim post qualification experience which is 1.5 yrs, which would have resulted in a visa rejection!



godspeed4476 said:


> It takes 4 additional weeks, that is what bothers me. In case some one is applying for SS, then the state would do the verification, as well as DIPB, adding ICAA/CPA assessment might increase the time. This is just my assumption.


----------



## ankit_smart

godspeed4476 said:


> Is it necessary to have the employment verification done by CPA/ICAA, in order to claim points for employment? I was assuming that the DIPB can do the verification themselves when you are claiming the points.


As far as I know you should get employment verification from CPA. It is mandatory . DIBP does verifies the work ex but not in all cases, they verify work ex only on some selective cases(No one knows the criteria) , and when they verify it takes more than 3 months, which is happening with me.


----------



## godspeed4476

ankit_smart said:


> As far as I know you should get employment verification from CPA.* It is mandatory* . DIBP does verifies the work ex but not in all cases, they verify work ex only on some selective cases(No one knows the criteria) , and when they verify it takes more than 3 months, which is happening with me.


Source? DIPB verification is not related to institutional verification at all. They will do their own verification if they want to, even if your employment was verified by an assessing authority.


----------



## ricky_00

Is there someone got any idea about when the next NSW invitation round is?


----------



## Attentionseeker

ricky_00 said:


> Is there someone got any idea about when the next NSW invitation round is?


This year NSW has invited accountants only two times. Whether they go ahead with other round of invitations is entirely up to them. You can not say when they intend to do it either.


----------



## Jack21

Atlast got my approval. Wil lodge visa soon. All the best to those who r waiting for their approval.


----------



## makapaka

Jack21 said:


> Atlast got my approval. Wil lodge visa soon. All the best to those who r waiting for their approval.


Congratulations Jack


----------



## Rab nawaz

Guys have a look what is the topic of this thread ( Eoi submitted Accountants ) so without searching for other relavant threads on the same forum some users are continusely posting irrelavant material. In short, kindly first search for other threads before posting anything overhere.


----------



## Jack21

makapaka said:


> Congratulations Jack


Thanks. U keep checking your mail. I am sure you will also get it soon.


----------



## YuviSingh

thejesp said:


> Syan,
> 
> You need to get your skills positively assessed by CPA/ICAA/IPA before you can submit your EOI. If they consider your degree comparable to an Australian Bachelor Degree you can claim 15 points. For assessment, CPA will also require you to score 7 in each module of IELTS or equivalent PTE-A. You can simultaneously apply for employment assessment with CPA Australia whereby you can claim max 15 points for employment (8 years or above).
> 
> Presently dibp inviting 70 pointers for job code accountant (general) in 189 visa. There is a big backlog of accountants with 65 points. It seems 60 pointers have no chance this year.
> 
> Regards,
> Thejes


Thanks Jesp,

Can you tell what all documents do we need to share for employment assessment ?

Like the list of documents to send to CPA ?

Thanks
Syan


----------



## thejesp

Employment reference from each company you worked for along with detailed duties & responsibilities, offer letter, promotion letter, payslips or bank statements, tax details and any other docs connected with employment.


----------



## YuviSingh

thejesp said:


> Employment reference from each company you worked for along with detailed duties & responsibilities, offer letter, promotion letter, payslips or bank statements, tax details and any other docs connected with employment.


What do we need to submit if the person is partner(50%) in a firm and has been working for his company ?


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends.. Whoever done NAATI can u tell me what's the process in applying.. Would be much appreciated.. Thank you!


----------



## Maxzone

Guys, I have seen that new Sol list, just wondering is there any update for 489 visa (regional ). My TR will expire within 3 months. Don't know what to do.


----------



## riyansydney

Maxzone said:


> Guys, I have seen that new Sol list, just wondering is there any update for 489 visa (regional ). My TR will expire within 3 months. Don't know what to do.


What is your total points.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Ange007 said:


> Hi friends.. Whoever done NAATI can u tell me what's the process in applying.. Would be much appreciated.. Thank you!


Drop at one of the NAATI centre
Fill in the form
Carry photographs (2-4, can't recall exact number)
Carry your English proficiency test result
Degree certificate
Passport

These are the things I can recall.


----------



## Ange007

Thank you for the info mate Cheers! N all the best to u...!!!


----------



## Figa

Ange007 said:


> Hi friends.. Whoever done NAATI can u tell me what's the process in applying.. Would be much appreciated.. Thank you!


Hi Ange,

The best option is if you go to Naati office, you can grab a booklet there.
It's actually also available on Naati website.

Just make sure you made the decision quickly as it takes around 4 weeks before you sit the exam and then approx. 10 weeks to get your results.

Good luck


----------



## Ange007

Thanks alot for the info figa.. All the best to you!


----------



## Donnyy

SkillSelect 11 May 2016 round results


----------



## azerty

Another 115 invitations sent. The remaining 3 rounds are likely to be the same.

Number of days moved in previous rounds: 17,10,18,14,17.

22 days of 70s in queue on the next round on 25th may.


----------



## makapaka

Is there anyone who is waiting for approval?


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Another 115 invitations sent. The remaining 3 rounds are likely to be the same.
> 
> Number of days moved in previous rounds: 17,10,18,14,17.
> 
> 22 days of 70s in queue on the next round on 25th may.


Can't understand how people got 70 pts now these days. Even you get 65 in pte and do professional year still 65 points. Unless you pass natti or score 79+ pte or 8 in ielts. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## imabid

Thank you Azerty


----------



## nikhil555

Hello,

I intend to apply as an accoutant & am yet to log in my EOI as my currently skills are getting assessed. On positive assessment I will be having 65 points.

From the post it appears I retake my PTE and increase the points by 10.

Nikhil


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends.. What's your opinion with regards to occupational ceiling for accountants for the new FY? Do u think they will increase, keep continue same or decrease?
your opinions please.. Hoping for the best!


----------



## thejesp

Most likely the quota will remain the same as in last year.


----------



## thejesp

Friends, do you think 65 + 5 points (NSW) with proficient and 10 years work experience submitted May 3rd can fetch an invite before June end? If not, I'll have to give a shot at PTE and try to get additional 10 points, which is quite challenging for me. Why I'm asking is I'll lose 10 points for age during July. Expect your valuable advices...


----------



## SOURABH.C

thejesp said:


> Friends, do you think 65 + 5 points (NSW) with proficient and 10 years work experience submitted May 3rd can fetch an invite before June end? If not, I'll have to give a shot at PTE and try to get additional 10 points, which is quite challenging for me. Why I'm asking is I'll lose 10 points for age during July. Expect your valuable advices...


Try for PTE if you are not sure although 65+5 is good enough for an invitation.worth a try


----------



## azerty

Adding for your info.
The occupation ceiling will be out in early june.

Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


----------



## thejesp

Thanks Saurabh...guess will try my luck with PTE for additional 10 points.


----------



## Tanvir071

azerty said:


> Adding for your info.
> The occupation ceiling will be out in early june.
> 
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)


I think it is going to be 3000+... As all the stakeholder requested govt. to increase ceiling.


----------



## vynguyen

I'm having 70pts ( 65+5) and my EOI was submitted on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything from the state. (. i


----------



## Ange007

azerty said:


> Adding for your info.
> The occupation ceiling will be out in early june.
> 
> Skilled Occupations List (SOL)



Hi mate.. It says it would be released 1st July 2016..on this link... Let's hope for the best.. As they've remained accounting and same occupations like this FY.. Hope it's gonna be atleast 5000 nxt FY.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## riyansydney

vynguyen said:


> I'm having 70pts ( 65+5) and my EOI was submitted on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything from the state. (. i


If your points is 65+5 with state sponsor and it is with 10 points for proficient english then you might have slight chance for State nomination as their lot of people waiting before you. But for 189 my opinion is, better not hope for invitation this financial year.


----------



## azerty

Ange007 said:


> Hi mate.. It says it would be released 1st July 2016..on this link... Let's hope for the best.. As they've remained accounting and same occupations like this FY.. Hope it's gonna be atleast 5000 nxt FY.. Fingers crossed..


There's a a paragraph that says:
Information on the occupation ceiling levels for the 2016-17 SOL will be available on the SkillSelect page from early June.

And yes, fingers crossed on the ceiling.


----------



## vynguyen

riyansydney said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having 70pts ( 65+5) and my EOI was submitted on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything from the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (. i
> 
> 
> 
> If your points is 65+5 with state sponsor and it is with 10 points for proficient english then you might have slight chance for State nomination as their lot of people waiting before you. But for 189 my opinion is, better not hope for invitation this financial year.
Click to expand...

Yeah! I got S7, W7,R8,L 7.5. still waiting for NSW to respond. while I'm trying to extend my visa to student visa so I can gain 1 year work experience ( next Feb will be 1 year) and try to score 79 in PTE anytime this year. does it sound like a good plan ,


----------



## Rab nawaz

vynguyen said:


> Yeah! I got S7, W7,R8,L 7.5. still waiting for NSW to respond. while I'm trying to extend my visa to student visa so I can gain 1 year work experience ( next Feb will be 1 year) and try to score 79 in PTE anytime this year. does it sound like a good plan ,


what happen with yours case. what about pswv or TR visa have you already finished yours graduate visa ?


----------



## vynguyen

I nearly finish my TR. (16th of June) So I tr y to come back to student visa so I can work to gain the experience. I submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything.


----------



## vynguyen

Rab nawaz said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! I got S7, W7,R8,L 7.5. still waiting for NSW to respond. while I'm trying to extend my visa to student visa so I can gain 1 year work experience ( next Feb will be 1 year) and try to score 79 in PTE anytime this year. does it sound like a good plan ,
> 
> 
> 
> what happen with yours case. what about pswv or TR visa have you already finished yours graduate visa ?
Click to expand...

 How do we make sure that our EOI was submitted successfully ( The correspondence in skillsect section says that my EOI was successfully submitted )


----------



## Tanvir071

Please need help

I will be completing my professional year soon. I already got my full assessment from CPA. Do i need assess PY from CPA?
Or after getting the ceritificate I can update eoi?

Please suggestion


----------



## Rab nawaz

vynguyen said:


> I nearly finish my TR. (16th of June) So I tr y to come back to student visa so I can work to gain the experience. I submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything.


Kindly mention yours age, qualification, points, date of Eoi, occupation, and further details as well.


----------



## vynguyen

Rab nawaz said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly finish my TR. (16th of June) So I tr y to come back to student visa so I can work to gain the experience. I submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly mention yours age, qualification, points, date of Eoi, occupation, and further details as well.
Click to expand...

age 25: 30pts
Bachelor degree:15pts
2 yrs study requirement :5pts
Professional year:.5pts
Ielts General S7, W7,L7.5,R8 :10pts
I submitted MY EOI 18th March 16 for both 189 and 190.


----------



## vynguyen

Rab nawaz said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nearly finish my TR. (16th of June) So I tr y to come back to student visa so I can work to gain the experience. I submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 on 18th March. Still haven't heard anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly mention yours age, qualification, points, date of Eoi, occupation, and further details as well.
Click to expand...

Skill assessment is for General Accountant


----------



## Rab nawaz

vynguyen said:


> Skill assessment is for General Accountant


Is that possible yours Eoi will be still there in the system because there is a time and if there is enough limit what i reckon u can just wait untill turned 26 and u will get points straight away.


----------



## vynguyen

Rab nawaz said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skill assessment is for General Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> Is that possible yours Eoi will be still there in the system because there is a time and if there is enough limit what i reckon u can just wait untill turned 26 and u will get points straight away.
Click to expand...

I dont quite get you. U can achieve 30 pts when you turn 25. No need to wait till 26 . I don't know what should I do now apart from trying to gain 1 yr work exp by the end of next Febuary and score 79 Pte.


----------



## Tanvir071

vynguyen said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skill assessment is for General Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> Is that possible yours Eoi will be still there in the system because there is a time and if there is enough limit what i reckon u can just wait untill turned 26 and u will get points straight away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont quite get you. U can achieve 30 pts when you turn 25. No need to wait till 26 . I don't know what should I do now apart from trying to gain 1 yr work exp by the end of next Febuary and score 79 Pte.
Click to expand...

Try for NAATI... Which language is your mother tongue ?


----------



## BAT7722

Tanvir071 said:


> Try for NAATI... Which language is your mother tongue ?




Hey tanvir
Can we get NAATI anywhere in pakistan? Or gotta be in Australia for that only?


----------



## genpmel

May 11th invitation result is out

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect 

May 3rd is the cut off date with 70 points. One more month to go, looks like there will be more 70 pointers than ever.


----------



## Crazy student

Hi everyone. I got my grant yesterday. I applied 190 external auditor on 6th april. I am onshore applicant with no experience. Due to my stupidity i forget to send my pte online score to dibp but uploaded all documents upfront. CO contact on 11 may asking for my online score for verification, i send score same day and got my grant yesterday on 23 may. It was brisbane team. Good luck to everyone for you process. Cheers crazy student


----------



## makapaka

Is it possible to receive invitation for 189 visa, while a candidate is having 190 invite, in case candidate has two separate eoi?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Crazy student said:


> Hi everyone. I got my grant yesterday. I applied 190 external auditor on 6th april. I am onshore applicant with no experience. Due to my stupidity i forget to send my pte online score to dibp but uploaded all documents upfront. CO contact on 11 may asking for my online score for verification, i send score same day and got my grant yesterday on 23 may. It was brisbane team. Good luck to everyone for you process. Cheers crazy student


Congrts and what is yours points position and other details so we can have a better idea.


----------



## bridge93

Are accountants recieving approval


----------



## BAT7722

bridge93 said:


> Are accountants recieving approval




I havent even received invite from NSW to apply for nomination from April beginning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejesp

Guys,

NSW has not send invites after March of this year. Can we expect invitations from NSW this Friday?


----------



## azerty

Any 70 point 189 EOIs reading the thread?
Mind confirming your DOE and your invite status tonight? Will be helpful for all of us.


----------



## riyansydney

azerty said:


> Any 70 point 189 EOIs reading the thread?
> Mind confirming your DOE and your invite status tonight? Will be helpful for all of us.


Ok brother. Lets hope for a easy go this time. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## eminemkh

azerty said:


> Any 70 point 189 EOIs reading the thread?
> Mind confirming your DOE and your invite status tonight? Will be helpful for all of us.


I am a 70 pointers, updated on 17 may 2015 (from 79+ PTE).
Nothing is happening on my side...


----------



## azerty

eminemkh said:


> I am a 70 pointers, updated on 17 may 2015 (from 79+ PTE).
> Nothing is happening on my side...


17 may 2016? The invitation round is midnight AEST. Just let us know if you get an invite tonight.


----------



## eminemkh

I hope I can get it now... after 10 PTE attemts


----------



## thejesp

Friends,

Can we expect NSW invites in the coming Friday and June? It seems after March rounds, NSW has not send any invites for accountant (data from myimmitracker.com). Have they closed invitations till start of next visa year in July 2016? Please advise.


----------



## bridge93

thejesp said:


> Friends,
> 
> Can we expect NSW invites in the coming Friday and June? It seems after March rounds, NSW has not send any invites for accountant (data from myimmitracker.com). Have they closed invitations till start of next visa year in July 2016? Please advise.


No way of predicting what NSW is thinking. They may or may not send invitations to accountants on Friday or June. I have a feeling they might in June, but I could be wrong. I myself am waiting since March 24th for an invitation. Below are my details

Age: 25
Edu: 15
Aus study: 5 
PTE: (90/90/90/90): 20
EOI NSW: 24/03/2016 65 + 5


----------



## thejesp

bridge93 said:


> No way of predicting what NSW is thinking. They may or may not send invitations to accountants on Friday or June. I have a feeling they might in June, but I could be wrong. I myself am waiting since March 24th for an invitation. Below are my details
> 
> Age: 25
> Edu: 15
> Aus study: 5
> PTE: (90/90/90/90): 20
> EOI NSW: 24/03/2016 65 + 5


Friend,

I see you have not claimed points for work experience. That would have helped you get 70+ points and fetch a 189 invite by now.


----------



## bridge93

thejesp said:


> Friend,
> 
> I see you have not claimed points for work experience. That would have helped you get 70+ points and fetch a 189 invite by now.


I do not have relevant work experience


----------



## thejesp

wish you good luck...i'm sure you will be invited pretty soon with your superior english score


----------



## 65Points!

Was going through Iscah's news feed, and they have listed what is being termed as "_occupations that are “*flagged*” as being in danger of coming off the SOL for 2017/2018_"

In here Accountant (General), Management Accountant, and Taxation Accountant appear.

Flagged SOL occupations for 2017/18 | Iscah

I don't want to start any panic rounds, so the question to people who have been following this for long, was Account affiliate occupations flagged for 2016-17 as well or not?

With my limited knowledge, and highly speculative, the conclusion I draw here is, quite likely the number of seats for SC189 is headed southwards come 2016-17, not the best of the news, which in turn could possibly mean the 189 and 190 cutoffs could further rise by another 5 points.

Looking to hear from people in the know of things, thanks.


----------



## aurora.a

Accountant has been flagged for several years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Yes, it was already flagged from last year.
The ceiling will be up early june, so just another few weeks before we know the new ceiling for certain.


----------



## eminemkh

I hope so, my first application was October 2015....
Hopefully after ten pte tests from Sydney to Hong Kong I am now ready for it.


----------



## serg.zador

Hi, 
I forgot to suspend my EOI and got invite. Does anybody know if I can submit another EOI? 


Serg


----------



## eminemkh

No invitation yet...


----------



## azerty

eminemkh said:


> No invitation yet...


An agent on another site mentioned accountant 70 point invites up to 5/24.

Did you check your immi account as well?


----------



## NitroG

Guys Just now received Skillselect invitation for 65 points Section 189


please check out for yours as well


----------



## eminemkh

azerty said:


> eminemkh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No invitation yet...
> 
> 
> 
> An agent on another site mentioned accountant 70 point invites up to 5/24.
> 
> Did you check your immi account as well?
Click to expand...

I'm with an agent so...
But I'm already excited! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## 65Points!

NitroG said:


> Guys Just now received Skillselect invitation for 65 points Section 189
> 
> 
> please check out for yours as well


That is a super exciting news, please share your EoI date. Thanks.


----------



## NitroG

65Points! said:


> That is a super exciting news, please share your EoI date. Thanks.


23rd September 2015 4:10 PM


----------



## BAT7722

NitroG said:


> 23rd September 2015 4:10 PM




What's your occupation NitroG?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

BAT7722 said:


> What's your occupation NitroG?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Project Accountant


----------



## Rab nawaz

NitroG said:


> Project Accountant




What is the anzo code for that i didnt get it.


----------



## NitroG

Rab nawaz said:


> What is the anzo code for that i didnt get it.


I have applied for Genreal Accountant


----------



## Rab nawaz

NitroG said:


> I have applied for Genreal Accountant



Extremely lucky mate congrts and do you have experience points or superior English with these 65+5 points??


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> Extremely lucky mate congrts and do you have experience points or superior English with these 65+5 points??




Still he has waited for 8 months mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

Rab nawaz said:


> Extremely lucky mate congrts and do you have experience points or superior English with these 65+5 points??


No Bro I have got under Section 189 which is 65 Points


----------



## Rab nawaz

NitroG said:


> No Bro I have got under Section 189 which is 65 Points


News of the day and am very happy for you.


----------



## Rab nawaz

BAT7722 said:


> Still he has waited for 8 months mate!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still lucky the way onshore candidates are scoring 79+ easily people are expecting 75 points in next year and in that sceneraio if someone got invitition with 65 points its a big relief.


----------



## riyansydney

Got invitation guys. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thejesp

riyansydney said:


> Got invitation guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Congrats Riyan. Can you tell us your eoi date and points?


----------



## NitroG

thejesp said:


> Congrats Riyan. Can you tell us your eoi date and points?


Guys can someone guide me in filling up the Immigration Account


----------



## NP101

Hi does anyone know what is the cut off for accountants?
Any 65 pointer got invited?


----------



## riyansydney

thejesp said:


> Congrats Riyan. Can you tell us your eoi date and points?


Check my signature brother. 

75 points without SS
EOI Doe: 17 May

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Wow such great unexpected news!! Congrats nitroG!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

I hope everyone who has applied for 190, has withdrawn their 189 EOI. It will help a lot of people with 65 points


----------



## 65Points!

Okay, this is precisely what I was wondering about. A lot of 65 pointers have applied for SC190, and from all that I have been reading around, all the accountants who were invited in the March round by the NSW eventually got their state nominations, and would have most likely put in their application for the visa. I was wondering, in such a scenario, are you still allowed to keep an EoI?

If not, then that's really good news for 65 pointers still waiting for invitation. Please clarify, thanks.


----------



## 65Points!

NitroG said:


> Guys can someone guide me in filling up the Immigration Account


Within "Skilled Migration" SC189 should start appearing for you now. The application form is pretty similar to form 80, technically form 80 is duplication work of the application form.

Fill up the application form online right away, and then after paying the fees you submit it, and once done, you can then keep uploading all the documents over the next couple of days, at best the whole thing will take around 3-4 hours.

Cheers and all the best!


----------



## bridge93

65Points! said:


> Okay, this is precisely what I was wondering about. A lot of 65 pointers have applied for SC190, and from all that I have been reading around, all the accountants who were invited in the March round by the NSW eventually got their state nominations, and would have most likely put in their application for the visa. I was wondering, in such a scenario, are you still allowed to keep an EoI?
> 
> If not, then that's really good news for 65 pointers still waiting for invitation. Please clarify, thanks.


If they have submitted two seperate EOI's then the 189 EOI will still be valid. Whereas, if the same EOI was used for both 189 and 190, it would have been locked once they got their nomination.


----------



## 65Points!

bridge93 said:


> If they have submitted two seperate EOI's then the 189 EOI will still be valid. Whereas, if the same EOI was used for both 189 and 190, it would have been locked once they got their nomination.


2 or more separate EoIs I understand, but what happens once someone has lodged the visa application, can that person still keep the other EoIs going (assuming different EoIs were used for SC189 and SC190), or are they supposed to withdraw.


----------



## bridge93

yeah they can still keep it going. There is no rule against that. It would just be a waste of an invitation


----------



## eminemkh

I've got my invitation too.
70 points updated on 17 May 2016.
All my PTE attempt finally pays off.


----------



## Ange007

Hi everyone any idea about the cut off date??


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Hi everyone any idea about the cut off date??


It seems 23/09/2015, 65 points.


----------



## Ange007

Hopefully atleast from now onwards there will be some invitations for 65 pointers.. Hope this will continue.. Fingers crossed everyone..


----------



## azerty

I heard of an oct 1st 65 point invite from another source.

Can any sept 65s confirm if they have been invited?


----------



## NitroG

65Points! said:


> Within "Skilled Migration" SC189 should start appearing for you now. The application form is pretty similar to form 80, technically form 80 is duplication work of the application form.
> 
> Fill up the application form online right away, and then after paying the fees you submit it, and once done, you can then keep uploading all the documents over the next couple of days, at best the whole thing will take around 3-4 hours.
> 
> Cheers and all the best!


Thanks buddy for your quick response, the problem what i am having is that I am not able to find Sec 189 in the Genral skilled migration therefore am a bit confused.


----------



## NitroG

azerty said:


> I heard of an oct 1st 65 point invite from another source.
> 
> Can any sept 65s confirm if they have been invited?


I have been invited 23 September 2016


----------



## Crazy student

Regional Development Area Southern Inland (489) have recently updated their Skilled Occupation List to reflect new occupations which they have added. Occupations that may be of interest are as follows.

- Accountant (General) - 222111
- Management Accountant - 221112
- Computer Network & Systems Engineer ? 263111

One of the requirements for this option is that you will need ?On Shore Experience?.


----------



## NitroG

NitroG said:


> I have been invited 23 September 2016


Sorry it is 23 September 2015


----------



## arsalanzaki911

NitroG said:


> Thanks buddy for your quick response, the problem what i am having is that I am not able to find Sec 189 in the Genral skilled migration therefore am a bit confused.


logout, close the browser (ideally your system too) and then log back in, it should show 189 automatically.

The same issue happened with me and I got scared, please try this and see if you see 189?


----------



## NitroG

arsalanzaki911 said:


> logout, close the browser (ideally your system too) and then log back in, it should show 189 automatically.
> 
> The same issue happened with me and I got scared, please try this and see if you see 189?


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## NitroG

Guys I have revoked my Section 190 EOI application, wish you all the best for your invitations to come


----------



## NitroG

arsalanzaki911 said:


> logout, close the browser (ideally your system too) and then log back in, it should show 189 automatically.
> 
> The same issue happened with me and I got scared, please try this and see if you see 189?


Hi,

I am still not able to log in, kind of really scary any other troubleshooting tool, or is the site down ???


----------



## BAT7722

do we have any accountants here who got invited by NSW for state nomination in April or May?


----------



## NitroG

riyansydney said:


> Got invitation guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Hi Rayan,

Have you already applied in the Immigration Account, Are you facing any issues with that ????

Please help me out on the same.

Thank you


----------



## vynguyen

BAT7722 said:


> do we have any accountants here who got invited by NSW for state nomination in April or May?


I don't think so. I submitted my EOI on 18th March (65+5). General accountant. Nothing has happened.


----------



## riyansydney

NitroG said:


> Hi Rayan,
> 
> Have you already applied in the Immigration Account, Are you facing any issues with that ????
> 
> Please help me out on the same.
> 
> Thank you


Hey bro.

I am uploading all my docs. Since i have prepared all my docs last year so few of them i have to renew. for example, my NPC expired. I already ordered new one. But the issue is with certified copy of skill assessment and employment assessment. Though CPA do not send any hard copy of those out come rather send electronic copy. In that case it is not possible to certificate this docs as i don't have any original copy. So bit confused and need your help will be highly appreciated. How you going with your application.


----------



## bridge93

BAT7722 said:


> do we have any accountants here who got invited by NSW for state nomination in April or May?


no accountants were invited. My EOI is 24th march 2016 with superior English 65 + 5 and I haven't got invited as well


----------



## SOURABH.C

riyansydney said:


> NitroG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rayan,
> 
> Have you already applied in the Immigration Account, Are you facing any issues with that ????
> 
> Please help me out on the same.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro.
> 
> I am uploading all my docs. Since i have prepared all my docs last year so few of them i have to renew. for example, my NPC expired. I already ordered new one. But the issue is with certified copy of skill assessment and employment assessment. Though CPA do not send any hard copy of those out come rather send electronic copy. In that case it is not possible to certificate this docs as i don't have any original copy. So bit confused and need your help will be highly appreciated. How you going with your application.
Click to expand...

You can save the PDF file sent by CPA and just upload it into your application


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Hey guys,

Anyone has any experience with claiming work experience? Does it matter whether we have graduated or not? 

The thing is I've been working as a junior tax accountant part-time (20hrs per week) 6 months before I graduated last Nov (2015) (this was due to the limited working hrs of international std anw) and been working full-time since then (although minus 1 month staying overseas for holiday). 

Any idea whether I could put up claim before this FY end for 1 year of experience? :noidea:

Much appreciated, 

Matt


----------



## riyansydney

SOURABH.C said:


> You can save the PDF file sent by CPA and just upload it into your application


Would that be acceptable as they asked to upload certified copy?? Have you done the same?? Was there any issue?? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## thejesp

Friends, anyone knows when are the EOI invitation dates for June?


----------



## arsalanzaki911

riyansydney said:


> Would that be acceptable as they asked to upload certified copy?? Have you done the same?? Was there any issue?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




Coloured scans will be good enough, no need for certifying the documents, I have learnt this from some seniors who have already received grants...


ANZO CODE: General Accountant (221111)
English: Superior (PTE 79+)
CPA Assessment: Received on April 8 2016
EOI Submitted: April 8 2016
Total points without SS:65
Points with SS:70


----------



## Attentionseeker

riyansydney said:


> Hey bro.
> 
> I am uploading all my docs. Since i have prepared all my docs last year so few of them i have to renew. for example, my NPC expired. I already ordered new one. But the issue is with certified copy of skill assessment and employment assessment. Though CPA do not send any hard copy of those out come rather send electronic copy. In that case it is not possible to certificate this docs as i don't have any original copy. So bit confused and need your help will be highly appreciated. How you going with your application.


You do not have to certify anything. Just scan the originals and upload on Immi account. Upload the CPA assessment as you received it.


----------



## riyansydney

Attentionseeker said:


> You do not have to certify anything. Just scan the originals and upload on Immi account. Upload the CPA assessment as you received it.


Will do brother 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Friends need your help. One of my friend has got 489 visa and recently applied for 189. His 3 months condition to move regional area has finished. How long it takes to grant 189 visa if all document upload successfully. And there is any way to extend the 3 months duration. Any suggestion will be much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rickybd2

Crazy student said:


> Regional Development Area Southern Inland (489) have recently updated their Skilled Occupation List to reflect new occupations which they have added. Occupations that may be of interest are as follows.
> 
> - Accountant (General) - 222111
> - Management Accountant - 221112
> - Computer Network & Systems Engineer ? 263111
> 
> One of the requirements for this option is that you will need ?On Shore Experience?.


this is a good news. Is it applicable for graduates who have returned to their home country after graduation and started working full time.

People seems like not interested in 489, everyone wants to move in big cities like sydney, melbourne, brisbane. But i can tell in coming days there will be a rush in 489 too just like 189 and 190.


----------



## SOURABH.C

riyansydney said:


> SOURABH.C said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can save the PDF file sent by CPA and just upload it into your application
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be acceptable as they asked to upload certified copy?? Have you done the same?? Was there any issue?? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No probs at all.I used it for nsw nomination as well as visa lodgement..


----------



## Tinkerbell1

juliagillardfanboy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone has any experience with claiming work experience? Does it matter whether we have graduated or not?
> 
> The thing is I've been working as a junior tax accountant part-time (20hrs per week) 6 months before I graduated last Nov (2015) (this was due to the limited working hrs of international std anw) and been working full-time since then (although minus 1 month staying overseas for holiday).
> 
> Any idea whether I could put up claim before this FY end for 1 year of experience? :noidea:
> 
> Much appreciated,
> 
> Matt



The Work experience will be considered after you have graduated, pre qualification experience is not counted as skilled experience by the assessing authorities (ICAA/CPA/IPA)


----------



## genpmel

rickybd2 said:


> this is a good news. Is it applicable for graduates who have returned to their home country after graduation and started working full time.
> 
> People seems like not interested in 489, everyone wants to move in big cities like sydney, melbourne, brisbane. But i can tell in coming days there will be a rush in 489 too just like 189 and 190.


HI Rickybd2 - I contacted them yday, it states one needs to have minimum 12 months exp onshore. I guess if you gradated in Aus and have at least 12 months exp, give it go. check the link below, scroll towords the very end.
I lack exp in Aus in accounting hence I can't apply. They will never make it easy for us now will they?

http://www.rdasi.org.au/assets/RDASI-SOL-24-May-2016.pdf 

Crazy student- thanks for sharing this. At least had some motivation to call and find out.


----------



## M_F

Guys anyone has any idea about 489 for external auditors? Are they considering 70 points? A friend of mine (external auditor) wants to apply for 489 and he has 60 points without state nomination, breakup of points is as under:

10 - English (IELTS 7 minimum)
30 - Age
15 - Education
05 - Work Experience (offshore)

60 - 189
65 - 190
70 - 489

Any chance for him to get invitation from regional area with above points?


----------



## NP101

Hi 
Chances of 190 round tonight guyz???


----------



## rickybd2

genpmel said:


> HI Rickybd2 - I contacted them yday, it states one needs to have minimum 12 months exp onshore. I guess if you gradated in Aus and have at least 12 months exp, give it go. check the link below, scroll towords the very end.
> I lack exp in Aus in accounting hence I can't apply. They will never make it easy for us now will they?
> 
> http://www.rdasi.org.au/assets/RDASI-SOL-24-May-2016.pdf
> 
> Crazy student- thanks for sharing this. At least had some motivation to call and find out.


thanks for the feedback. yea i am yet to write a mail to them about my eligibility.
the link does not say anything about offshore applicant neither it states about offshore experience.
it could be quite a few thing
1. applicant from onshore and offshore both are welcome to apply; onshore applicant requires 1 year experience while offshore applicant requires none.
2. only onshore applicant with experience can apply
3. as per the rules in the point test, 1 year aus exp is equivalent to 3 years overseas experience. offshore applicant may req 3 years 

perhaps this is a good news but not for all as normally australian graduates struggle to find accounting job due to lack of PR. without pr its hard to get accounting job.
there are 7 states along with 55 regional area all having their own SOL. Only southern inland has updated their sol while the other state and regional areas are yet to update their SOL list. lets just hope more state and territory opens up space for accountant under the category of 190 and 489.

Darwin(NT) is a good option for acc graduates residing in australia. Its worth a try.


----------



## genpmel

rickybd2 said:


> thanks for the feedback. yea i am yet to write a mail to them about my eligibility.
> the link does not say anything about offshore applicant neither it states about offshore experience.
> it could be quite a few thing
> 1. applicant from onshore and offshore both are welcome to apply; onshore applicant requires 1 year experience while offshore applicant requires none.
> 2. only onshore applicant with experience can apply
> 3. as per the rules in the point test, 1 year aus exp is equivalent to 3 years overseas experience. offshore applicant may req 3 years
> 
> perhaps this is a good news but not for all as normally australian graduates struggle to find accounting job due to lack of PR. without pr its hard to get accounting job.
> there are 7 states along with 55 regional area all having their own SOL. Only southern inland has updated their sol while the other state and regional areas are yet to update their SOL list. lets just hope more state and territory opens up space for accountant under the category of 190 and 489.
> 
> Darwin(NT) is a good option for acc graduates residing in australia. Its worth a try.



I agree. If I was you, I'd give them a call for clarity. I've often noticed when you email immigration, they send you more links and references which are more ambiguous, more of a copy paste. While I was in Aus I did voluntary work ( in taxation ), the person I spoke to said they will not consider it as I was not paid, although I have recommendation letters and proof. so much for voluntary work.


----------



## genpmel

Friends, Request your input on my below question.

I have two years of Accounting experience before I moved to Australia. I got my degree accessed soon after I did my prof year which caused the delay in my application( I turned 33 hence lost 5 points so had to do Prof yr to make up for it) While in Aus I did not get a job as an Accountant.

My question is I have been working for the past few months in India, so If I complete a year in this new firm and add the two yrs accounting experience from few years ago how do I go about claiming the same?
Do I have to assess my degree again along with my work experience ? I will have total of three years in few months.


----------



## riyansydney

Friends, a quick question. Is CPA positive employment assessment letter would be enough for claim 5 points or i need to upload additional docs as well. Since my work experience is in australia. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## choudharykrishna

riyansydney said:


> Friends, a quick question. Is CPA positive employment assessment letter would be enough for claim 5 points or i need to upload additional docs as well. Since my work experience is in australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


to claim experience point you need to get your employment assessed by CPA


----------



## riyansydney

choudharykrishna said:


> to claim experience point you need to get your employment assessed by CPA


I did already and uploaded the letter. But should i require to upload additional docs such as employment reference letter or payslip or bank statement , only this letter will be enough.??

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> I did already and uploaded the letter. But should i require to upload additional docs such as employment reference letter or payslip or bank statement , only this letter will be enough.??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


If you can provide more documents your case will be strong and also less CO contact as well asking for more details


----------



## thejesp

No invites from NSW this month also. No invites for accountants since March. 

Guys, do you think NSW has stopped sending invites for this year or can we expect in June. Feeling disappointed


----------



## FAIS

riyansydney said:


> Friends, a quick question. Is CPA positive employment assessment letter would be enough for claim 5 points or i need to upload additional docs as well. Since my work experience is in australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


You will need additional documents. As far as I know, two evidences should come from your employer and at least one from an external source. From employer, you need to obtain statement of service and payslips (first and last one will be enough), and from external source, either bank statement or tax return(s).

Case officer may require additional evidences as well. For example, I worked in three different countries and case officer asked for the visas of those countries to see whether I was working on a legit visa. In middle east, secondees are usually issued visit visas to work in another branch in other GCC states for a short period of time and they ensure that the work experience is completely legit.

Similarly, some international students in Australia start working right after completion of their study before graduate visa is granted to them. This is where their case becomes complicated. 

So be prepared for the surprises just like in my case, I never heard of them asking for visa stamps from anyone.


----------



## FAIS

M_F said:


> Guys anyone has any idea about 489 for external auditors? Are they considering 70 points? A friend of mine (external auditor) wants to apply for 489 and he has 60 points without state nomination, breakup of points is as under:
> 
> 10 - English (IELTS 7 minimum)
> 30 - Age
> 15 - Education
> 05 - Work Experience (offshore)
> 
> 60 - 189
> 65 - 190
> 70 - 489
> 
> Any chance for him to get invitation from regional area with above points?


I think your friend should apply for 489. Application to regional authorities is not so expensive. It's better your friend applies now to avoid any regrets in future.


----------



## riyansydney

FAIS said:


> You will need additional documents. As far as I know, two evidences should come from your employer and at least one from an external source. From employer, you need to obtain statement of service and payslips (first and last one will be enough), and from external source, either bank statement or tax return(s).
> 
> Case officer may require additional evidences as well. For example, I worked in three different countries and case officer asked for the visas of those countries to see whether I was working on a legit visa. In middle east, secondees are usually issued visit visas to work in another branch in other GCC states for a short period of time and they ensure that the work experience is completely legit.
> 
> Similarly, some international students in Australia start working right after completion of their study before graduate visa is granted to them. This is where their case becomes complicated.
> 
> So be prepared for the surprises just like in my case, I never heard of them asking for visa stamps from anyone.


I understand that, they went a lot after your employment. But mine is simple and straightforward. I started my employment after 3 months of my graduation. Hence, i sent all the docs such as my payslip, bank statement and employment reference to CPA and received positive outcome. I might be wrong, but CO should not asked me for any additional docs. Thank you for the information. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## anilsarvaiya

Did 65 pointers invited in last round ??


----------



## FAIS

riyansydney said:


> I understand that, they went a lot after your employment. But mine is simple and straightforward. I started my employment after 3 months of my graduation. Hence, i sent all the docs such as my payslip, bank statement and employment reference to CPA and received positive outcome. I might be wrong, but CO should not asked me for any additional docs. Thank you for the information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don't confuse visa application requirements with your qualification/ employment assessment. CO will definitely ask for all the documents related to your employment just like he/ she will ask for all of your education certificates. Any points that you have claimed in your EOI should again be proved even if you have already got them assessed by the assessment authority. 

What I was mentioning, my CO asked me additional information. For example, VETASSESS only required any one payslip while DIBP requested my very first payslip in addition to the last one. VETASSESS never bothered to verify if I was working in middle east on work visas while DIBP asked for the visa stickers/ evidences.

So definitely you will have to provide all the details again to CO. Arranging them should be very easy for you. Just upload the scanned copies of whatever you provided to the institute and that's it. Don't worry about additional requirements. if CO wants, he/ she will send a request through email.


----------



## fahad90

For employment points I submitted 1) CPA employment positive assessment. 2) Company reference letter. 3)Job offer letter. 4) 3 months of payslips. 5)PAYG from company. 6)Tax documents. 

It's better to submit as much as you can.


----------



## NitroG

riyansydney said:


> I did already and uploaded the letter. But should i require to upload additional docs such as employment reference letter or payslip or bank statement , only this letter will be enough.??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


It is better you upload it as in many other forums CO has asked for these details, Try providing as much document as possible so that you get a direct grant


----------



## makapaka

Can anyone please answer?
Some of my friends are telling that it is not mandatory to move to NSW after getting 190 visa. How is it possible? Is it true?


----------



## rickybd2

genpmel said:


> I agree. If I was you, I'd give them a call for clarity. I've often noticed when you email immigration, they send you more links and references which are more ambiguous, more of a copy paste. While I was in Aus I did voluntary work ( in taxation ), the person I spoke to said they will not consider it as I was not paid, although I have recommendation letters and proof. so much for voluntary work.


they replied me back with this 
"RDA Southern Inland requirement is specifically onshore paid work experience in the occupation"

I am yet to score 65 in PTE . once i score 65, i ll submit my file to southland inland.
The outcome may be positive. giving a try does not cost me any money, so i ll give it a try even though they said no.


----------



## Attentionseeker

makapaka said:


> Can anyone please answer?
> Some of my friends are telling that it is not mandatory to move to NSW after getting 190 visa. How is it possible? Is it true?


It's your ethical obligation to move to NSW as that's what you agreed when you applied for NSW sponsorship. Now, I have also heard stories where people had to explain certain things when they applied for citizenship and didn't meet this obligation.


----------



## anilsarvaiya

Guys any hope for 65 pointers ?? Please reply....


----------



## makapaka

Attentionseeker said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please answer?
> Some of my friends are telling that it is not mandatory to move to NSW after getting 190 visa. How is it possible? Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ethical obligation to move to NSW as that's what you agreed when you applied for NSW sponsorship. Now, I have also heard stories where people had to explain certain things when they applied for citizenship and didn't meet this obligation.
Click to expand...

 Thank you Attentionseeker.
I asked my agent, and she replied I must need to move as NSW does not issue any release letter for 190 visa.


----------



## NitroG

anilsarvaiya said:


> Guys any hope for 65 pointers ?? Please reply....


May 25 invitation rounds have released 65 pointers, wait for the DIPB site to be updated tpo know the exact cut off


----------



## NitroG

anilsarvaiya said:


> Guys any hope for 65 pointers ?? Please reply....


May 25 invitation rounds have released 65 pointers, wait for the DIPB site to be updated to know the exact cut off


----------



## genpmel

rickybd2 said:


> they replied me back with this
> "RDA Southern Inland requirement is specifically onshore paid work experience in the occupation"
> 
> I am yet to score 65 in PTE . once i score 65, i ll submit my file to southland inland.
> The outcome may be positive. giving a try does not cost me any money, so i ll give it a try even though they said no.



They said the same to me. All the best dude.


----------



## nikhil555

*65 Pointers - Accountants*

189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks


----------



## vynguyen

nikhil555 said:


> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks


I think because there were less 70 pointers in this 25th May round so they invited some 65 pointers and the cut off some time at the end of Sept. I submitted on 15th March 16 with 65 (visa 189) still haven't heard any thing.


----------



## NP101

vynguyen said:


> nikhil555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think because there were less 70 pointers in this 25th May round so they invited some 65 pointers and the cut off some time at the end of Sept. I submitted on 15th March 16 with 65 (visa 189) still haven't heard any thing.
Click to expand...

Haven't you got invited for 190?


----------



## Rab nawaz

nikhil555 said:


> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks


There isnt anything like that in fact very few of them got invitition *<unnecessary comment> kaju/moderator*. Not only you are spreading wrong news but you are also 
Misleading forum members.


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> There isnt anything like that in fact very few of them got invitition <*SNIP*>. Not only you are spreading wrong news but you are also
> Misleading forum members.


Some were invited. Just not all were invited. Simple as that.


----------



## vynguyen

NP101 said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikhil555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I think because there were less 70 pointers in this 25th May round so they invited some 65 pointers and the cut off some time at the end of Sept. I submitted on 15th March 16 with 65 (visa 189) still haven't heard any thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't you got invited for 190?
Click to expand...

Not even 190. I got Ielts 7. And 65+5 for Nsw 190. I heard that no accountants were invited after around 12th March. They might save for next financial year or only invite people with 8 Ielts or experienced.


----------



## vynguyen

Rab nawaz said:


> nikhil555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There isnt anything like that in fact very few of them got invitition <*SNIP*>. Not only you are spreading wrong news but you are also
> Misleading forum members.
Click to expand...

Hi! I think she/he didn't say that he was actually asking ( with a question mark). I understand that every one eagerly want to know about that cut off. ( Hopefully they will invite more 65pts throughout next year.


----------



## FAIS

nikhil555 said:


> 189 Visa: 65 Pointers are all cleared in the 25 May 2016 invitation? People with 65 points please respond.. Thanks


One forum member who lodged EOI on 23 Sep has been invited for SC189. You have to wait for some more days to get an update from Skillselect website. 

Myimmitracker shows that one member with 65 points was invited on 12 Mar for 190 by nsw. It means that 65 pointers were given opportunity to apply for 190 with EOIs lodged by March '16 and I strongly believe most of them (over 90%) would have already opted for 190. The number of people who have not opted for 190 should be very few. 

If in the next 189 round, skillselect doesn't find many 70 pointers, EOI dates of 65 pointers should skip very fast. It's like the queue numbering system when you are last in the queue and there seems to be many numbers between yours and the current running one, but the queue moves very fast because most of the people have left due to any reason. 

So, don't worry, 65 pointers will get invitations soon, if not by June, definitely after June.


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> There isnt anything like that in fact very few of them got invitition *<unnecessary comment> kaju/moderator*. Not only you are spreading wrong news but you are also
> Misleading forum members.


He asked a simple question I believe. I know you are somehow frustrated, but try not to respond to members like this. It really hurts as everyone is eagerly waiting.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> He asked a simple question I believe. If you are somehow frustrated, you shouldn't respond to members like this.



I havnt seen question mark at the end of his sentence and secondly you are not suppose to mention i am frustrated or not. Its been couple of months am here and i know exactly how to talk to people. The admin has mentioned already so i dont need yours certificate.


----------



## FAIS

One forum member really needs help. Let me respond in his own way then.. 

1 - If he can't comprehend the posts properly, he shouldn't bother to respond.

2 - He really seems to be frustrated, not only in his earlier post but how he has responded to me. By the way, he was also not supposed to disrespect a new forum member by mentioning he is misleading other forum members. My suggestion (although he is not entitled to and he doesn't want as well): he should really work on his soft skills

3 - He thinks he knows how to respond to people, I believe he doesn't.

4 - He thinks I am distributing certificates here. No I am not. But even if I have to, I will not distribute any to him.

Now excuse me for my harsh words, but some people really deserve to be responded like that.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> One forum member really needs help. Let me respond in his own way then..
> 
> 1 - If he can't comprehend the posts properly, he shouldn't bother to respond.
> 
> 2 - He really seems to be frustrated, not only in his earlier post but how he has responded to me. By the way, he was also not supposed to disrespect a new forum member by mentioning he is misleading other forum members. My suggestion (although he is not entitled to and he doesn't want as well): he should really work on his soft skills
> 
> 3 - He thinks he knows how to respond to people, I believe he doesn't.
> 
> 4 - He thinks I am distributing certificates here. No I am not. But even if I have to, I will not distribute any to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now excuse me for my harsh words, but some people really deserve to be responded like that.



First, you dont need to mention my name as i have already seen admin post. Second, by mentioning my name you have disrespect me and that is why i have respond on yours post. Third, it is obvious i didnt read his post properly so i respond by mistake now the whole process was between me, user, and admin. The admin has already mention my name and i got it so you dont need to respond me.


----------



## FAIS

vynguyen said:


> Not even 190. I got Ielts 7. And 65+5 for Nsw 190. I heard that no accountants were invited after around 12th March. They might save for next financial year or only invite people with 8 Ielts or experienced.


People with 65 points will be invited eventually. I think you should get an invitation within six months. Relax


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> First, you dont need to mention my name


First, I have not mentioned your name.. 



Rab nawaz said:


> i have already seen admin post.


Did you apologize when you realized you have made a mistake?



Rab nawaz said:


> Second, by mentioning my name you have disrespect me and that is why i have respond on yours post.


I have not disrespected you at all. It was a suggestion to be taken lightly. I only said that you seem to be frustrated and you shouldn't respond like the way you did. Where is the disrespect in this comment?



Rab nawaz said:


> Third, it is obvious i didnt read his post properly so i respond by mistake now the whole process was between me, user, and admin. The admin has already mention my name and i got it so you dont need to respond me.


This is a public forum. We are supporters of each other regardless of race and nationality as we are humans and mistakes are part and parcel of our lives. But when someone realizes his/ her mistake, he/ she should apologize. This is my take on the whole scenario. 

However, since you think I have disrespected you, let me apologize. Now please finish this argument here and move on. 

Cheers.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> First, I have not mentioned your name..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apologize when you realized you have made a mistake?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not disrespected you at all. It was a suggestion to be taken lightly. I only said that you seem to be frustrated and you shouldn't respond like the way you did. Where is the disrespect in this comment?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a public forum. We are supporters of each other regardless of race and nationality as we are humans and mistakes are part and parcel of our lives. But when someone realizes his/ her mistake, he/ she should apologize. This is my take on the whole scenario.
> 
> However, since you think I have disrespected you, let me apologize. Now please finish this argument here and move on.
> 
> Cheers.



Alright I had apologized several times whenever i have done something wrong and I was about to respond on admin post but you just jump in and call me frustrated which is very offensive to me. It was no more than a reading mistake but the way you are twisting and exaggerating my words is also very unfair and rude.


----------



## vynguyen

FAIS said:


> vynguyen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even 190. I got Ielts 7. And 65+5 for Nsw 190. I heard that no accountants were invited after around 12th March. They might save for next financial year or only invite people with 8 Ielts or experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> People with 65 points will be invited eventually. I think you should get an invitation within six months. Relax
Click to expand...

Thank you! Reading your reply first when I got up extremely made my day...) I have been very hopeless these days trying to score 79+ in PTE..but not yet achieved. And so anxious about next year occupation ceiling...


----------



## Attentionseeker

vynguyen said:


> Thank you! Reading your reply first when I got up extremely made my day...) I have been very hopeless these days trying to score 79+ in PTE..but not yet achieved. And so anxious about next year occupation ceiling...


I would say keep trying for the 79 score. It all depends on next years ceiling. Accountants are flagged next year just like last few years and the quota has not increased but halved every single year. If the quota is reduced to 1000-1500, you will need those 10 extra points as all of those spots will be filled by 70 pointers and above.


----------



## FAIS

vynguyen said:


> Thank you! Reading your reply first when I got up extremely made my day...) I have been very hopeless these days trying to score 79+ in PTE..but not yet achieved. And so anxious about next year occupation ceiling...


As attentionseeker has suggested, don't stop yourself from getting more points. Grab any opportunity you get. 

Why I am saying that 65 pointers will get invitations soon:

1 - Most of the 65 pointers have already opted for NSWs 190. The queue is now starting from Mid March/ April 2016

2 - Indications are that they will not decrease the quota. 

3 - External Auditors' quota will be refreshed and a lot of people with 70 points who have got the assessment as EA will be cleared. 

4 - I don't know for sure when is the examinations result date for onshore students. But my idea is very few people will get their final results between now and September/ October 2016? Please correct me if I am wrong.

So my analysis says that Accountants with 65 without SS should be getting invitations by September/ October this year. However, if the quota is decreased as attentionseekers has stated above, situation will be entirely different. Then even 70 pointers will struggle really.

You are on the right path if you are trying to increase your English score.


----------



## Tigerthapa

Hi, guys! M new to the forum.i just joined.i submitted my eoi on 14 april 2016.i have 65+5 (state )points.how long should i have to wait for nsw state sponsor 190 and also for 189? Thanks!


----------



## BAT7722

FAIS said:


> So my analysis says that Accountants with 65 without SS should be getting invitations by September/ October this year. However, if the quota is decreased as attentionseekers has stated above, situation will be entirely different. Then even 70 pointers will struggle really.
> 
> 
> 
> You are on the right path if you are trying to increase your English score.



FAIS, you mean invite for state nomination application or for visa application? Isn't it too late- I haven't noticed NSW doing this late does it




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

BAT7722 said:


> FAIS, you mean invite for state nomination application or for visa application? Isn't it too late- I haven't noticed NSW doing this late does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad, I was not clear. I meant to say 65 points for 189 for the EOIs filed by April/ May 2016. NSW is unpredictable but anything from them will be considered a blessing, even for 70 pointers. 

This is only my analysis, it may prove wrong...


----------



## FAIS

BAT7722 said:


> FAIS, you mean invite for state nomination application or for visa application? Isn't it too late- I haven't noticed NSW doing this late does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, you will be among the first ones to get an invitation for nomination if NSW starts inviting people.


----------



## BAT7722

FAIS said:


> By the way, you will be among the first ones to get an invitation for nomination if NSW starts inviting people.




I wish. But will not keep my hopes up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vynguyen

FAIS said:


> As attentionseeker has suggested, don't stop yourself from getting more points. Grab any opportunity you get.
> 
> Why I am saying that 65 pointers will get invitations soon:
> 
> 1 - Most of the 65 pointers have already opted for NSWs 190. The queue is now starting from Mid March/ April 2016
> 
> 2 - Indications are that they will not decrease the quota.
> 
> 3 - External Auditors' quota will be refreshed and a lot of people with 70 points who have got the assessment as EA will be cleared.
> 
> 4 - I don't know for sure when is the examinations result date for onshore students. But my idea is very few people will get their final results between now and September/ October 2016? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> So my analysis says that Accountants with 65 without SS should be getting invitations by September/ October this year. However, if the quota is decreased as attentionseekers has stated above, situation will be entirely different. Then even 70 pointers will struggle really.
> 
> You are on the right path if you are trying to increase your English score.


Yeah! I am currently working as an accountant. Trying to score 79 as well as gaining 1 year experience ( still have 9 months to go which is too long). Hopefully I can get the mark I desire. Because till Feb 2017 would be too late (.


----------



## aurora.a

Onshore students can potentially finish their course start of July.

I wonder if they are going to reduce the auditor quota or pro rata it. Or potentially cpa/icaa will require work experience for external auditor skills assessment. Last year it was finished by October.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHCS

So if you got 8 at IELTS you have more chances to be invited? Despite your total score


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Onshore students can potentially finish their course start of July.
> 
> I wonder if they are going to reduce the auditor quota or pro rata it. Or potentially cpa/icaa will require work experience for external auditor skills assessment. Last year it was finished by October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll prob find out about the new quota pretty soon (early june).
My money's definitely on auditors going pro-rata from july.


----------



## azerty

MHCS said:


> So if you got 8 at IELTS you have more chances to be invited? Despite your total score


Your score is still most important in the end though having better english will help you over other EOIs with the same points in some circumstances(eg. NSW 190)


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Onshore students can potentially finish their course start of July.
> 
> I wonder if they are going to reduce the auditor quota or pro rata it. Or potentially cpa/icaa will require work experience for external auditor skills assessment. Last year it was finished by October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finishing their course means finishing studies and waiting for examinations/ results, or results announced?

Even if the results are announced in July, it will take another 6-8 weeks for them to file an EOI. Most of them will be scoring 65 points.

If CPA/ ICAA require work experience, they will require for all the 5 occupations. It will be unfortunate for onshore applicants if they do it.


----------



## MHCS

azerty said:


> Your score is still most important in the end though having better english will help you over other EOIs with the same points in some circumstances(eg. NSW 190)


Thank you very much for the answer 



azerty said:


> We'll prob find out about the new quota pretty soon (early june).
> My money's definitely on auditors going pro-rata from july.


What do u mean about auditors?



FAIS said:


> Finishing their course means finishing studies and waiting for examinations/ results, or results announced?
> 
> Even if the results are announced in July, it will take another 6-8 weeks for them to file an EOI. Most of them will be scoring 65 points.
> 
> If CPA/ ICAA require work experience, they will require for all the 5 occupations. It will be unfortunate for onshore applicants if they do it.


Can you applied without work experience?


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> Finishing their course means finishing studies and waiting for examinations/ results, or results announced?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the results are announced in July, it will take another 6-8 weeks for them to file an EOI. Most of them will be scoring 65 points.
> 
> 
> 
> If CPA/ ICAA require work experience, they will require for all the 5 occupations. It will be unfortunate for onshore applicants if they do it.


Finishing their course means getting their final results

It does not take 6-8 weeks to file an Eoi. I got my assessment from ICAA within one week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

Hi Everyone,

Help required from experienced members here. I have following queries

1) If CPA provides positive assessment for employment, will DIBP just accept that on the face value or conduct their own verification by calling employer and from other sources. My past employer is small company without dedicated HR dept and DIBP may not get the answers like what were my job responsibilities etc.
2) If the answer to above question is yes, will DIBP reject my application in case non satisfactory response from my employer.

Thanks


----------



## aurora.a

Nickel86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Help required from experienced members here. I have following queries
> 
> 1) If CPA provides positive assessment for employment, will DIBP just accept that on the face value or conduct their own verification by calling employer and from other sources. My past employer is small company without dedicated HR dept and DIBP may not get the answers like what were my job responsibilities etc.
> 2) If the answer to above question is yes, will DIBP reject my application in case non satisfactory response from my employer.
> 
> Thanks




Yes to both I believe...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muz068

Accountants reached their ceiling . Cut off 65 points October 2015


----------



## Nickel86

muz068 said:


> Accountants reached their ceiling . Cut off 65 points October 2015


How can we check that? please provide the link if possible.

Thanks


----------



## azerty

Nickel86 said:


> How can we check that? please provide the link if possible.
> 
> Thanks


Skillselect
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

It's updated with report on the latest round.


----------



## azerty

Pro rata occupations all at ceiling.
Invitations fully sent for other occupations.

Looks like DIBP will have a pretty relaxing june.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Nickel86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Help required from experienced members here. I have following queries
> 
> 1) If CPA provides positive assessment for employment, will DIBP just accept that on the face value or conduct their own verification by calling employer and from other sources. My past employer is small company without dedicated HR dept and DIBP may not get the answers like what were my job responsibilities etc.
> 2) If the answer to above question is yes, will DIBP reject my application in case non satisfactory response from my employer.
> 
> Thanks


CPA will assess the employment/ education based on the documents you provide they wont verify them, but DIBP will extensively verify your education and employment claims by call/emails to the company you have worked for and if they are not satisfied with the verification they can reject your application.


----------



## FAIS

This is awkward situation for DIBP now.

Other occupation groups that are not closed till now were receiving 1170 invitation per month on average. These occupations are not on pro rata as well so they were being prioritized. That's why all 60 pointers having EOI dates of 25 May were invited on the same day for these occupations. 

Now DIBP has a target of 3060 invitations for the month of June 2016. How will they achieve it when they are getting very few EOI from other occupation groups?


----------



## thejesp

Guys,
Do you think NSW will send invites now in June since 189 quota is over? What was it like in June last year?


----------



## riyansydney

Tinkerbell1 said:


> CPA will assess the employment/ education based on the documents you provide they wont verify them, but DIBP will extensively verify your education and employment claims by call/emails to the company you have worked for and if they are not satisfied with the verification they can reject your application.


Is there any salary bracket for employment. I checked every where in the dibp website and haven't found any info about specific thou my job tasks are almost same with what assistant accountant do. As we all now, we can not expect higher salary without experience at starting in Australia. i already uploaded my payslip in the immi account. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

Tinkerbell1 said:


> CPA will assess the employment/ education based on the documents you provide they wont verify them, but DIBP will extensively verify your education and employment claims by call/emails to the company you have worked for and if they are not satisfied with the verification they can reject your application.


Thanks for replying. I have one more query:

My background is Investment / Accounting. I worked for the investment company so I was partly involved in Accounting partly in Investment Management of clients from 2009 to 2012. I moved to Australia for Masters of Applied Finance from 2013 to 2015 and came back in 2015.

So when I was applying for Masters, all the documents/CV I submitted with DIBP only talked about my investment experience because of experience requirement of the university. Do you think it will be an issue if the same employer now provides me a reference letter stating my ACCOUNTING plus investment experience. Will DIBP get into the previous records???


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Nickel86 said:


> Thanks for replying. I have one more query:
> 
> My background is Investment / Accounting. I worked for the investment company so I was partly involved in Accounting partly in Investment Management of clients from 2009 to 2012. I moved to Australia for Masters of Applied Finance from 2013 to 2015 and came back in 2015.
> 
> So when I was applying for Masters, all the documents/CV I submitted with DIBP only talked about my investment experience because of experience requirement of the university. Do you think it will be an issue if the same employer now provides me a reference letter stating my ACCOUNTING plus investment experience. Will DIBP get into the previous records???


Providing ambiguous data is not something i'll recommend you have to stick with what you provided previously as they might check it. secondly only post qualification experience is considered for points so if you completed you degree in 2015 you can not claim points for experience that you had before completing this degree.


----------



## MHCS

Nickel86 said:


> 1) If CPA provides positive assessment for employment, will DIBP just accept that on the face value or conduct their own verification by calling employer and from other sources. My past employer is small company without dedicated HR dept and DIBP may not get the answers like what were my job responsibilities etc.


Hi, Can you get a positive assessment of education by CPA without work experience? If you have worked for a small company without an human resources department


----------



## MichaelED

*NSW 190 Nomination Queue*

Hi,

I've lodged an EOI in March 2016 and last week updated my IELTS score.
Applied for a 190 with NSW nomination (currently have 70 point + 5 Nomination = 75). 

Does anyone have any idea how long would it take to get an invitation? 

Thanks,
Michael

Occupation: Accountant (General)
IELTS: Band 8 
Age: 32
Partner on CSOL


----------



## Donnyy

SkillSelect 25 May 2016 round results

All of this year's invitation has been distributed


----------



## Tinkerbell1

MichaelED said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've lodged an EOI in March 2016 and last week updated my IELTS score.
> Applied for a 190 with NSW nomination (currently have 70 point + 5 Nomination = 75).
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how long would it take to get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> IELTS: Band 8
> Age: 32
> Partner on CSOL


No one knows when NSW is going to conduct invitation round for Accountants but since you have high points and superior English you are definitely going to receive an invite.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

MHCS said:


> Hi, Can you get a positive assessment of education by CPA without work experience? If you have worked for a small company without an human resources department


Yes you can, work experience is not mandatory to get positive assessment for accountants.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Donnyy said:


> SkillSelect 25 May 2016 round results
> 
> All of this year's invitation has been distributed


The quota for 189 has exhausted but you never know about state quotas so there might be another round of invites from NSW before this year end.


----------



## kereta

Is the work experience for external audit recognised if I apply for the EOI under the skill assessment of VETASSESS through internal audit? Can I also combine my work experience for the point system?


----------



## Attentionseeker

I thought the 65 pointers will move faster if it comes to them. They moved almost as slow as they did in Feb.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> I thought the 65 pointers will move faster if it comes to them. They moved almost as slow as they did in Feb.




They issued 300+ invites and only cleared 13 days of 65 pointers. I guess that means the number of 70 point applicants didn't go down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> They issued 300+ invites and only cleared 13 days of 65 pointers. I guess that means the number of 70 point applicants didn't go down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Total 345 invitition are given lets suppose there are 106 of 70s and the rest 239 are 65s in that case it seems impossible they got 239 of 65s in 13 days and if it is true and we take the same average there will be Thousands of 65s in waiting. Last march or april most of the 60s were cleared and it take 1 year to complete PY which is the main source of getting 5 points for 60s. I am totally failed to understand how it is even possible they got 239 of 65s in only 13 days. Aurora what is yours opinion?


----------



## moviegoers

Hi guys...

Im new to this forum.

I have submitted my EOI back in May 2015 with 60 points for both 189 & 190 for accountant and I have just recently add on another 5 points from my work experience which give me total point of 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
Is there any possibilty of getting an invite before September this year as my TR is expiring this September 

Thanksss


----------



## SOURABH.C

moviegoers said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI back in May 2015 with 60 points for both 189 & 190 for accountant and I have just recently add on another 5 points from my work experience which give me total point of 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Is there any possibilty of getting an invite before September this year as my TR is expiring this September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksss


You have good chance to be invited..


----------



## FAIS

It seems that DIBP counts the number of invitations, not visa applications. Otherwise, when they send the invitations, how do they know in one week that all of the invitees have accepted, and applied for the visa. I am sure they just send the invites and deduct them from occupation ceilings.


A huge number of 65 pointers after NSW clearing most of them till March 2016 only points to the fact that people had multiple EOIs with different occupations in same 2211 group and those EOIs are still open. DIBP has sent invites without considering that many of them have already applied for visa through states' nominations. 

I believe there should be a passport number check in EOI system that catches any EOIs with same nationality and passport number that have been converted into the visa applications. But it seems DIBP doesn't want this control.


----------



## Ange007

Hi guys..
Can anyone tell the partner points for 190 visa, does the partner also have to have a full assessment or half assesment to contribute 5 points?
Your help much needed. Thank you!


----------



## Tigerthapa

Hi guys! I got 65 points.what's the chance of getting invitation and probably how long can it take? Occupation ceiling for accountants (189) this year has reached.what about nsw invitation?thanks!


----------



## Viaan

Guys how many point do you get for Indian CA 15 or 20


----------



## Maxzone

No hope for 60 point holder, Regional is not open, TR will be finish soon. Don't actually know whats gonna happen.


----------



## rickybd2

moviegoers said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI back in May 2015 with 60 points for both 189 & 190 for accountant and I have just recently add on another 5 points from my work experience which give me total point of 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Is there any possibilty of getting an invite before September this year as my TR is expiring this September
> 
> Thanksss


since you have onshore experience, you are eligible to apply 489 southland inland regional area. Chances are 100%.


----------



## Ange007

You can even try Darwin for 489.. Only rule is you got to work there in your field min 3months then apply once you fulfill requirements.. Visit there website n get the details..


----------



## Ange007

moviegoers said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Im new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI back in May 2015 with 60 points for both 189 & 190 for accountant and I have just recently add on another 5 points from my work experience which give me total point of 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Is there any possibilty of getting an invite before September this year as my TR is expiring this September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanksss


You can even try Darwin for 489.. Only rule is you got to work there in your field min 3months then apply once you fulfill requirements.. Visit there website n get the details..


----------



## moviegoers

What are the chances of getting invite for 489?


----------



## Tanvir071

Within 9 weeks time I will have 70(189). But still I'm uncertain about the ceiling? What will be the ceiling? Any prediction!

I'm really tensed.

Thanks


----------



## MHCS

aurora.a said:


> They issued 300+ invites and only cleared 13 days of 65 pointers. I guess that means the number of 70 point applicants didn't go down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that only for General Accountant or also for External Auditor?


----------



## rickybd2

Ange007 said:


> You can even try Darwin for 489.. Only rule is you got to work there in your field min 3months then apply once you fulfill requirements.. Visit there website n get the details..


you are right, NT 489 is a good option. Despite darwin being a good option, aspirants are reluctant to apply for Darwin. The requirement is comparatively easy as there is no points requirements like 189 and NSw 190. SA is closed, tas and WA require 3 to 5 years work experience and some cases employment contract.
IF you are lucky enough and you can convince them you also can receive 190 from NT even though its highly unlikely in your case.


----------



## moviegoers

I have checked NT subclass 489 and its stated that we need to provide evidence of financial capibility of minumum 35k. Is that for offshore applicant or onshore. Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## Ange007

moviegoers said:


> I have checked NT subclass 489 and its stated that we need to provide evidence of financial capibility of minumum 35k. Is that for offshore applicant or onshore. Anyone know? Thanks


That's for off shore applicants.. If u currently on a 485 you can move in but atleasr 4-5 months ahead coz u got to find a job, fulfill requirements then only you are eligible to apply... All the best..


----------



## godspeed4476

URGENT!
Hey guys,
I have a really important and slightly OT query. I applied for assessment under finance manager code with ICAA and received the positive assessment. I applied on last Friday and received it today morning. 

Since my letter mentions that i cover the 8 out of 9 requirements (excluding taxation), should i also apply for the assessment under Accountant category. In my last PTE attempt, i scored above 79 in all except speaking, i might be able to improve on the score on my 2nd attempt and get the necessary 70 points for accountants. 

Has any one ever done this, going for dual assessment with ICAA, please provide any inputs on the same. Its a race against the clock for me, so i hope i get some help.

Thanks


----------



## SOURABH.C

godspeed4476 said:


> URGENT!
> Hey guys,
> I have a really important and slightly OT query. I applied for assessment under finance manager code with ICAA and received the positive assessment. I applied on last Friday and received it today morning.
> 
> Since my letter mentions that i cover the 8 out of 9 requirements (excluding taxation), should i also apply for the assessment under Accountant category. In my last PTE attempt, i scored above 79 in all except speaking, i might be able to improve on the score on my 2nd attempt and get the necessary 70 points for accountants.
> 
> Has any one ever done this, going for dual assessment with ICAA, please provide any inputs on the same. Its a race against the clock for me, so i hope i get some help.
> 
> Thanks


U should have done it for accountant at first place as it's in both 189 and 190 sol..however u can do it now as well at a nominal fees but ICAA will cancel your previous assessment for finance manager


----------



## godspeed4476

SOURABH.C said:


> U should have done it for accountant at first place as it's in both 189 and 190 sol..however u can do it now as well at a nominal fees but ICAA will cancel your previous assessment for finance manager


I had read it somewhere on the forum that, unlike the CPA, ICAA does not cancel the previous assessment, just not able to find the exact link. I am more comfortable with finance manager, with this I no longer have to appear for any more exams. Accountant assessment i would like to have as back up, in case SA removes the finance manager from their list after June. 

Accountant is not in CSOL of SA.


----------



## 65Points!

godspeed4476 said:


> URGENT!
> Hey guys,
> I have a really important and slightly OT query. I applied for assessment under finance manager code with ICAA and received the positive assessment. I applied on last Friday and received it today morning.
> 
> Since my letter mentions that i cover the 8 out of 9 requirements (excluding taxation), should i also apply for the assessment under Accountant category. In my last PTE attempt, i scored above 79 in all except speaking, i might be able to improve on the score on my 2nd attempt and get the necessary 70 points for accountants.
> 
> Has any one ever done this, going for dual assessment with ICAA, please provide any inputs on the same. Its a race against the clock for me, so i hope i get some help.
> 
> Thanks


Don't go back to ICAA for accountant assessment, else they will cancel the current assessment of finance manager. Go either to CPA or IPA for the next assessment which helps you keep the finance manager assessment and also of accountant and you should then be able to file EoIs under both.


----------



## godspeed4476

65Points! said:


> Don't go back to ICAA for accountant assessment, else they will cancel the current assessment of finance manager. Go either to CPA or IPA for the next assessment which helps you keep the finance manager assessment and also of accountant and you should then be able to file EoIs under both.


Thanks, i have written to them for understanding the situation. If they cancel the previous assessment, then i would not continue with them. From what i've read and experienced myself, ICAA is very friendly and fast with their process. It took them only 24 working hour to give me my positive assessment, so i am more inclined to get my assessment done through them.


----------



## FAIS

godspeed4476 said:


> Thanks, i have written to them for understanding the situation. If they cancel the previous assessment, then i would not continue with them. From what i've read and experienced myself, ICAA is very friendly and fast with their process. It took them only 24 working hour to give me my positive assessment, so i am more inclined to get my assessment done through them.


ICAA doesn't cancel the earlier assessment. CPAA does.


----------



## favour28

Yes Icaa doesn't cancel previous assesment.I have been re assesed by them and both are still valid(as external auditor and accountant).
It took just 2 days and 300 Aud.
This was last week


----------



## Rab nawaz

i have recently done my assessments from ICAA and they have done it at the same time.

Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
Management Accountant - ANZSCO 221112
Taxation Accountant - ANZSCO 221113
External Auditor - ANZSCO 221213


----------



## anilsarvaiya

But on site of ICAA, they have mentioned that it may take 8 to 10 weeks to complete assessment in case of off shore degrees !! So how much they actually took ??


----------



## 65Points!

@godspeed4476 I stand corrected, I was aware about CPA canceling the previous assessment and proceeding with the new assessment. Please go ahead as others have mentioned.


----------



## godspeed4476

Rab nawaz said:


> i have recently done my assessments from ICAA and they have done it at the same time.
> 
> Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
> Management Accountant - ANZSCO 221112
> Taxation Accountant - ANZSCO 221113
> External Auditor - ANZSCO 221213


Did u apply for all of them at the same time? How much did u pay for it.

@fais and favour: Thanks for the info, i have still mailed them to be double sure about it. 
@AnilSarvaiya: It would take longer if you get your works assessed too, but just skill assessment is quick.
I submitted my documents for assessment on Friday evening (IST) and they sent me the assessment today morning. They just took 1 working day for my assessment.


----------



## anilsarvaiya

@rab Navaz: thanks for reply... So do u have any idea how much time they actually take if I also get my work assessed ?


----------



## ahm3i

I would like to seek you opinion/suggestion on what occupation to nominate for an assessment to ICAA given that I have 3 years work experience as an accountant but 5 years as an external auditor? Also, since Accountant is already included in the flagged occupation list, will you recommend that I nominate external auditor instead just to be safe?

Thank you very much!


----------



## alina_s

godspeed4476 said:


> Did u apply for all of them at the same time? How much did u pay for it.
> 
> @fais and favour: Thanks for the info, i have still mailed them to be double sure about it.
> @AnilSarvaiya: It would take longer if you get your works assessed too, but just skill assessment is quick.
> I submitted my documents for assessment on Friday evening (IST) and they sent me the assessment today morning. They just took 1 working day for my assessment.





godspeed4476 said:


> Yes, do you apply your documents for all these qualifications at the same time?


----------



## Rab nawaz

godspeed4476 said:


> Did u apply for all of them at the same time? How much did u pay for it.
> 
> @fais and favour: Thanks for the info, i have still mailed them to be double sure about it.
> @AnilSarvaiya: It would take longer if you get your works assessed too, but just skill assessment is quick.
> I submitted my documents for assessment on Friday evening (IST) and they sent me the assessment today morning. They just took 1 working day for my assessment.



I have paid $150+150+150+450 and they have done that in 5 working days.


----------



## anilsarvaiya

Is this including work assessment ??


----------



## BAT7722

Any accountants here got 189 invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Accountants ceiling has been reached


----------



## jkfooty

Rab nawaz said:


> I have paid $150+150+150+450 and they have done that in 5 working days.


I had my degree accessed through CPA, do you know if i need to send Course outline for courses aswel to ICAA ?


----------



## ahm3i

Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?

Thank you!


----------



## Attentionseeker

ahm3i said:


> Do we need to have the documents certified prior to submission to ICAA? It's quite confusing what their website's saying "From 1 January 2016 Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand now accepts original colour scanned copies of your documents for an assessment." They did not actually answer the question. So colour scanned copies even without certification is enough?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes. It is very clear what they are saying.


----------



## anilsarvaiya

Do ICAA accepts printed mark sheets with certification ??


----------



## FAIS

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes. It is very clear what they are saying.


Just want to ask, has job situation changed for you after the grant? I am asking about interviews etc, any change you have experienced?


----------



## favour28

Rab nawaz said:


> i have recently done my assessments from ICAA and they have done it at the same time.
> 
> Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
> Management Accountant - ANZSCO 221112
> Taxation Accountant - ANZSCO 221113
> External Auditor - ANZSCO 221213


When Icaa approved the review of my skills,they included a dibp link saying it's wrong to have multiple EOIs with different skill codes.
I was surprised!Cos I was hoping to apply have EOIs for accountant and external auditor at the same time.
Is this a recent change?


----------



## bridge93

Can you share the link ?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

anilsarvaiya said:


> Do ICAA accepts printed mark sheets with certification ??


What do you mean by printed mark sheets?


----------



## FAIS

favour28 said:


> When Icaa approved the review of my skills,they included a dibp link saying it's wrong to have multiple EOIs with different skill codes.
> I was surprised!Cos I was hoping to apply have EOIs for accountant and external auditor at the same time.
> Is this a recent change?


Can you paste the link here. NSW allows to file multiple EOIs. Don't understand why NSW will allow something that is considered wrong by DIBP...

FAQ selection - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## favour28

FAIS said:


> Can you paste the link here. NSW allows to file multiple EOIs. Don't understand why NSW will allow something that is considered wrong by DIBP...
> 
> FAQ selection - Live & Work in New South Wales


Not NSW actually.

Skills assessment and assessing authorities


----------



## favour28

Submitting more than one skills assessment
You can only have one nominated occupation when you lodge your Points Tested Skilled Migration application. Prior to submitting your Expression of Interest you may, however, apply to any number of skills assessing authorities until you obtain a suitable skills assessment. You are unable to change your nominated occupation once you are invited to apply for a Points Tested Skilled Migration visa in SkillSelect.



Is this recent?


----------



## ahm3i

Attentionseeker said:


> Yes. It is very clear what they are saying.


Thanks. 

Seems you have CPAA assess your skills and qualifications, is it better there than ICAA? Also, is it possible to nominate 2 occupations? Or should I go for the one I have longer work experience. I am an accountant for 3 yrs and was an auditor for 5 years. 

Thanks again!


----------



## FAIS

favour28 said:


> Submitting more than one skills assessment
> You can only have one nominated occupation when you lodge your Points Tested Skilled Migration application. Prior to submitting your Expression of Interest you may, however, apply to any number of skills assessing authorities until you obtain a suitable skills assessment. You are unable to change your nominated occupation once you are invited to apply for a Points Tested Skilled Migration visa in SkillSelect.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this recent?


So it means that you can only have one nominated occupation per application. You cannot have multiple occupations in one application/ EOI.

It doesn't say that you are not allowed to file two EOIs each having a different occupation.

This is the reason why NSW also allows multiple EOIs if supported by positive skill assessment.


----------



## ahm3i

Rab nawaz said:


> i have recently done my assessments from ICAA and they have done it at the same time.
> 
> Accountant (General) - ANZSCO 221111
> Management Accountant - ANZSCO 221112
> Taxation Accountant - ANZSCO 221113
> External Auditor - ANZSCO 221213


What if I have to choose only one occupation? Should I choose my current job or the job I have longer work experience?

Thank you!


----------



## Rab nawaz

ahm3i said:


> What if I have to choose only one occupation? Should I choose my current job or the job I have longer work experience?
> 
> Thank you!


Actually i dont have any work experience so i have no idea about that and secondly you can place more than one EOIs there isnt any restrictions by NSW Or dibp.


----------



## anilsarvaiya

Tinkerbell1 said:


> What do you mean by printed mark sheets?


Means print outs taken of results shown on web...


----------



## PRSEEKER19

Hey Guys, 

I have been a follower of this blog ever since I lodged my EIO with 60 points and thereafter updated it with 70 points, received the invite and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:

It has been a long journey and to make it simple for your I would highly recommend the following:

i) If you are on 60points; I suggest that you find other ways of getting more points because I can asssure you there is a huge back log of 65 and 70 pointers out there. If not then get a state sponsorship as soon as you can.

ii) If you want to get more points and have no experience; I did NAATI and PTE so that i could boost my points. With NAATI I would suggest that you choose the Translator test, this is because you are doing the test in a written form, whereas interprating is face face. Remember, the results take to about 3-4 months so be ready. With PTE I suggest that you practice more and more and become familar with the test before doing it. Downloand the materials online or ask from a friend. 

iii) Once you get your EOI make sure all your documents are in order and submit them as soon as you can. Have the document checklist with you so that you dont miss out a thing. The waiting time varies from one applicant to the other, I had to wait for my grant for 3 months, others 1 month. However, if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.

221111 Accountant (General)
Age: 25 I PTE A: 20 I Qualification: 15+5 I Naati: 5 
EOI submitted: 20 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
Invite: 08 Jan 2016
Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016 
Grant: 09 June 2016 


ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATION AND STAY STRONG BECUASE IT IS A TOUGH JOURNEY


----------



## Rab nawaz

PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I lodged my EIO with 60 points and thereafter updated it with 70 points, received the invite and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> It has been a long journey and to make it simple for your I would highly recommend the following:
> 
> i) If you are on 60points; I suggest that you find other ways of getting more points because I can asssure you there is a huge back log of 65 and 70 pointers out there. If not then get a state sponsorship as soon as you can.
> 
> ii) If you want to get more points and have no experience; I did NAATI and PTE so that i could boost my points. With NAATI I would suggest that you choose the Translator test, this is because you are doing the test in a written form, whereas interprating is face face. Remember, the results take to about 3-4 months so be ready. With PTE I suggest that you practice more and more and become familar with the test before doing it. Downloand the materials online or ask from a friend.
> 
> iii) Once you get your EOI make sure all your documents are in order and submit them as soon as you can. Have the document checklist with you so that you dont miss out a thing. The waiting time varies from one applicant to the other, I had to wait for my grant for 3 months, others 1 month. However, if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age: 25 I PTE A: 20 I Qualification: 15+5 I Naati: 5
> EOI submitted: 20 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016
> Grant: 09 June 2016
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATION AND STAY STRONG BECUASE IT IS A TOUGH JOURNEY



First, i dont think so there is a huge backlog of 70s and secondly, the way people are saying external auditors will come on pro-rata system so in that case the backlog of 65s will be cleared and there will be space in 189 as well. In my view, with this pro-rata system 65 pointers are in a very good position to get invitition in next couple of months.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> First, i dont think so there is a huge backlog of 70s and secondly, the way people are saying external auditors will come on pro-rata system so in that case the backlog of 65s will be cleared and there will be space in 189 as well. In my view, with this pro-rata system 65 pointers are in a very good position to get invitition in next couple of months.




I think that still depends on the occupational ceiling. If they cut accountants down to 1000 or 1500, the majority of the invites will be taken by 70+ points people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I think that still depends on the occupational ceiling. If they cut accountants down to 1000 or 1500, the majority of the invites will be taken by 70+ points people
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am very very confident DIBP is not gonna decrease the ceiling. Moreover, every single article, suggestions of cpa and other bodies are enforcing dibp to increase the ceiling. I reckon if they will not increase the ceiling there will be no change and the ceiling will remain same and exrernal Auditors will come on pro rata system which is the key factor for 65 pointers.


----------



## FAIS

A friend of mine asked an agent about the criteria of prorating application processing for certain occupations. He told him that at any point, the number of EOIs of a particular occupation significantly exceeds the number of available invites, DIBP prorates the application processing.

Don't know how true is this information but if it's true, we will see 2212 group in the prorated occupations sooner than later.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> I am very very confident DIBP is not gonna decrease the ceiling. Moreover, every single article, suggestions of cpa and other bodies are enforcing dibp to increase the ceiling. I reckon if they will not increase the ceiling there will be no change and the ceiling will remain same and exrernal Auditors will come on pro rata system which is the key factor for 65 pointers.




I hope you are right but if my memory serves correctly I think every year cpa and others recommend for the ceiling to be increased and they don't listen.  it just depends on how much they want to risk international student enrollment I guess, as I have heard many academics complaining regardless of whatever statistics have been published. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

In other news guys, I will update to 65 points tonight as I turn 25 tomorrow. Hope it is enough, after all the stress this year the only thing I cared about this birthday is that I'm getting 5 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> In other news guys, I will update to 65 points tonight as I turn 25 tomorrow. Hope it is enough, after all the stress this year the only thing I cared about this birthday is that I'm getting 5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am against the idea of spending money on birthday celebrations, but I think you should celebrate this birthday..


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> In other news guys, I will update to 65 points tonight as I turn 25 tomorrow. Hope it is enough, after all the stress this year the only thing I cared about this birthday is that I'm getting 5 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, will your EOI's DOE change or not?


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> By the way, will your EOI's DOE change or not?




Yes, it will change to midnight 10/06/2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatinStraya

Hi guys, I lodged my 190 visa application onshore on 11th May 2016 under ANZSCO 221111 Accountant (General). No CO contact yet. But unfortunately I have to go overseas soon for couple of weeks. I have my Temporary Graduate Visa till Feb' 2018. In this scenario, should I contact immigration and inform them regarding my travelling overseas? How can I contact them-email or phone? Is it true that the processing of my application will be postponed when I stay overseas? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## pirata

Post your question in the 190 visa topic. You will get more answers there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresythe

Congratulations to you @PRSEEKER19 and thank you for sharing your good news and experience with us.
Please help me with answers to the following questions as I am an Accountant like you
1) For CPA assessment, will all documents be uploaded online or sent by courier to CPA?
2)Who should the employer's reference letter be addressed to for the CPA assessment?
3) Which PTE is acceptable, Academics or General?
4) Do you have a list of standard duties expected for an Accountant (General) - 221111 for the purpose of the assessment? will like to compare my current duties.

I thank you in advance for you response

:yo::yo::yo:


PRSEEKER19 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been a follower of this blog ever since I lodged my EIO with 60 points and thereafter updated it with 70 points, received the invite and then lodged application after that. With great relief, I can now say I received my Grant this morning at 08:26am (AWST). Here is my summary:
> 
> It has been a long journey and to make it simple for your I would highly recommend the following:
> 
> i) If you are on 60points; I suggest that you find other ways of getting more points because I can asssure you there is a huge back log of 65 and 70 pointers out there. If not then get a state sponsorship as soon as you can.
> 
> ii) If you want to get more points and have no experience; I did NAATI and PTE so that i could boost my points. With NAATI I would suggest that you choose the Translator test, this is because you are doing the test in a written form, whereas interprating is face face. Remember, the results take to about 3-4 months so be ready. With PTE I suggest that you practice more and more and become familar with the test before doing it. Downloand the materials online or ask from a friend.
> 
> iii) Once you get your EOI make sure all your documents are in order and submit them as soon as you can. Have the document checklist with you so that you dont miss out a thing. The waiting time varies from one applicant to the other, I had to wait for my grant for 3 months, others 1 month. However, if its past 90 days since your CO contacted you then send an email to DIBP or call your processing centre to ask if there is anything delaying your application. It does help if you have solid reasons as to why you need your grant as well, as you can see below is the email I sent to them.
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> Age: 25 I PTE A: 20 I Qualification: 15+5 I Naati: 5
> EOI submitted: 20 Nov 2015 ( 70 pts )
> Invite: 08 Jan 2016
> Visa lodged : 22 Feb 2016
> Medicals : 29 Feb 2016
> CO Contact: 04 March 2016. Request for form 80, national identity card and second page of skills assessment.
> Reminder Email I sent to DIBP for my application: 06 June 2016
> Grant: 09 June 2016
> 
> 
> ALL THE BEST WITH YOUR APPLICATION AND STAY STRONG BECUASE IT IS A TOUGH JOURNEY


----------



## cathyrine

Hey everyone

I have been following this forum for months now. I am currently studying MPA in one of the universities. I have a question before I pursue cross-institutional to fast track my degree. I hope you guys could help me. So here's my situation,


Under the Cricos my degree is 2 years or 104 weeks but I can finish it in 1.5 years or 18 months. ATM I have these points

Age: 30 points
English : 20 points 
Qualifications: 15points

Even if I finish in 18months will I still be eligible for another 5 points for the criteria below?

" Australian Educational Qualification

Have you met the requirements for the award of degree, diploma, advanced diploma or trade qualification(s) which took at least 2 years of full-time study in Australia at an Australian institution, which are relevant to your nominated occupation and which were taught in English? "

I know this is out of EOI topic but your help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks! Cheers! 

-Cathy


----------



## Ange007

Hi Cathy.. Yes you would be fine.. Coz to fulfill the requirement you got to cover 16calender months or 92 weeks of minimum study which Covers 16 units


----------



## cathyrine

16 units = 104 weeks, isn't it? I mean according to Cricos website


----------



## Ange007

cathyrine said:


> 16 units = 104 weeks, isn't it? I mean according to Cricos website


Website says to fulfill aus study requirement you need min 16calender months or 92weeks of study.. If u have this no issues


----------



## ankit_smart

Viaan said:


> Guys how many point do you get for Indian CA 15 or 20




15 points


----------



## cathyrine

Ange007 said:


> Website says to fulfill aus study requirement you need min 16calender months or 92weeks of study.. If u have this no issues


Oh cool. Thanks Ange


----------



## BAT7722

Foresythe said:


> 1) For CPA assessment, will all documents be uploaded online or sent by courier to CPA?
> 
> 2)Who should the employer's reference letter be addressed to for the CPA assessment?
> 
> 3) Which PTE is acceptable, Academics or General?
> 
> 4) Do you have a list of standard duties expected for an Accountant (General) - 221111 for the purpose of the assessment? will like to compare my current duties.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> If I may...
> 1. Documents can be uploaded online and sent by courier, both. In fact, you SHOULD upload them online. Saves you the trouble of attestation. Also will save you 2-ish days, maybe.
> 2. I had mines made with a general header: "to whom it may concern". My employer though knew which organisation I was having it made for.
> 3. Definitely Academic. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AusAcc

Hello Guys,

I need help on the following questions in EOI lodging process:

FYI, my relationship status is 'engaged'. Based on this, what should be the right option to the following questions?

1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
Yes No 

2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application? 
Yes No 

Also, to me, both questions sound like same. Please shed some light on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 65Points!

AusAcc said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I need help on the following questions in EOI lodging process:
> 
> FYI, my relationship status is 'engaged'. Based on this, what should be the right option to the following questions?
> 
> 1. Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
> Yes No
> 
> 2. Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> Yes No
> 
> Also, to me, both questions sound like same. Please shed some light on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. Family members - Members of your family other than your spouse, or partner. (Like your parents, and other blood relations). If none of them are accompanying you, the answer would be No.

2. Partner - Your live in partner, spouse of fiancee (as in your case). If your fiancee would be joining you, and will be a part of the application process, your answer will be Yes.


----------



## jcsuchi

Hi, I have completed B.Com (H) from Delhi University regular 3 years programme in 2005. In 2012 I cleared all four sections for US CPA course. Don't have the license yet. I have 9 years of work experience as Taxation Accountant with one of the Big Fours in India. Have taken Academic IELTS with 7 in each band and overall 8. I am married with a kid and looking for Australia PR, please let me know my chances of getting a positive qualification and skill assessment. Thank you in advance!


----------



## AusAcc

Thanq so much, dear 65Points!


----------



## jkfooty

65Points! said:


> 1. Family members - Members of your family other than your spouse, or partner. (Like your parents, and other blood relations). If none of them are accompanying you, the answer would be No.
> 
> 2. Partner - Your live in partner, spouse of fiancee (as in your case). If your fiancee would be joining you, and will be a part of the application process, your answer will be Yes.


After reading this i went to look into my EOI and for part part 1 it says

"Clients may include the following family members in a visa application:

partner (spouse or de facto)
a dependent child of you or your partner
a dependent relative of you or your partner."

In short both questions are pretty same, if you want to include your fiancee it has to be yes for both questions


----------



## h.ghabra

*Invitation NOT received yet*

Dear All,

I have submitted my EOI on 20 Apr 2016 and i have not received an invitation yet. I scored 65 for management Accountant

Is this normal? when should i expect it?

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

h.ghabra said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 20 Apr 2016 and i have not received an invitation yet. I scored 65 for management Accountant
> 
> Is this normal? when should i expect it?
> 
> Thanks


The cut off dates are somewhere in october 2015 so there are thousands of 65s still in waiting list so you can expect invitition after 1 year.


----------



## h.ghabra

You have very good chance. Go ahead.


----------



## Maxzone

Guys, any hope for 55/60 points holder in general Accounting. I mean any regional option for us to apply. Please advice me, my TR going to expire within 2 months.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Maxzone said:


> Guys, any hope for 55/60 points holder in general Accounting. I mean any regional option for us to apply. Please advice me, my TR going to expire within 2 months.



At the moment there isnt any place open in regional areas except one coast where they required auditors with relavant experience. Furthermore, on 1st of july regional sponsorship will be open but as we can see there are thousands of 65s out there who are already waiting for any chance so i reckon 60s are out of competition right now.
I am wondering with current situation you havnt try to score more points even the situation was very clear.


----------



## Tanvir071

I will have 70 points ( 189)middle of August..am I safe? I'm really tensed. What can be the ceiling?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tanvir071 said:


> I will have 70 points ( 189)middle of August..am I safe? I'm really tensed. What can be the ceiling?




If the ceiling will remain same and they didnt put relavant experirnce or PY in that case yours chances of getting invitition are clear. There are some 70s already in waiting list because the ceiling is finished once they will be cleared you will get invitition straight away.


----------



## Tanvir071

Rab nawaz said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will have 70 points ( 189)middle of August..am I safe? I'm really tensed. What can be the ceiling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the ceiling will remain same and they didnt put relavant experirnce or PY in that case yours chances of getting invitition are clear. There are some 70s already in waiting list because the ceiling is finished once they will be cleared you will get invitition straight away.
Click to expand...

Brother my point break down will be
Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 10
Naati 5
Py 5


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tanvir071 said:


> Brother my point break down will be
> Age 30
> Study 15+5
> Pte 10
> Naati 5
> Py 5


With the present condition you are absolutely safe coz there are around 120 70s out there due to no more space in ceiling but there are 70s keep going in waiting list from 25/05/2016 to 30/06/2016 so what i reckon even if the ceiling will remain same you will be invited within 2 months.


----------



## PRSEEKER19

Foresythe said:


> Congratulations to you @PRSEEKER19 and thank you for sharing your good news and experience with us.
> Please help me with answers to the following questions as I am an Accountant like you
> 1) For CPA assessment, will all documents be uploaded online or sent by courier to CPA?
> 2)Who should the employer's reference letter be addressed to for the CPA assessment?
> 3) Which PTE is acceptable, Academics or General?
> 4) Do you have a list of standard duties expected for an Accountant (General) - 221111 for the purpose of the assessment? will like to compare my current duties.
> 
> I thank you in advance for you response
> 
> :yo::yo::yo:


Hey Foresythe,

Below is my response based on the questions you have asked:

1) For CPA assessment, I sent all my docs Via Courier to CPA. Please remember to not send any originals but certified copies. 

2) I did not have to address any letter for employer's reference. All I used was my academic background and qualifications to get the skills assessment. 

3) I did the PTE Academic. My advice is book way in advance because slots get filled up pretty quick, and practice way before the exam itself with the online materials and book. 

4) Like i stated on my second response, I used my academic background and qualifications to get the skills assessment. I reckon you are using your work experience, I would suggest directly calling CPA for that and see what they say. 

Hope this helps.

Tc


----------



## aurora.a

So much for the occupational ceiling being announced early June. It's already mid june


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> So much for the occupational ceiling being announced early June. It's already mid june
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*shrug* I'm waiting to see if that gets released when the June 8 report comes out (pretty soon).

Or it turns out to be yet another typo and they actually meant july.


----------



## prats.249

*Need some advise...*

Hi All,

I have lodged EOI with 65 points under 189 on 9th June 2016. Tried PTE-A to improve scores but my speaking score were not up to mark, I am in no mood to waste further money on English tests as I fail to understand why I am being scored less in speaking. Could any of you good people advise if I should really wait for invite under 189 or directly go for 190. If I am not mistaken Accountants have only NSW as option?

Thanks in advance.

My score breakup:
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
PTE - 10
Total = 65


----------



## Rab nawaz

prats.249 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 65 points under 189 on 9th June 2016. Tried PTE-A to improve scores but my speaking score were not up to mark, I am in no mood to waste further money on English tests as I fail to understand why I am being scored less in speaking. Could any of you good people advise if I should really wait for invite under 189 or directly go for 190. If I am not mistaken Accountants have only NSW as option?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> My score breakup:
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Experience - 10
> PTE - 10
> Total = 65



Yours one and only option is 190 as i got 65 points as well and am not expecting any invitition. If you have a look on skill select results 25/05/2016 you can easily figure out there are thousands of 65 still in waiting list. Currently NSW is only interested in those candidates having relavant experience so there are chances the state will invite you soon or later.


----------



## prats.249

Thank you Rab Nawaz. For some reason my agent is advising not to file two EOI, but I don't foresee any issue if I have another EOI under 190. Thanks again!


----------



## jkfooty

Tanvir071 said:


> Brother my point break down will be
> Age 30
> Study 15+5
> Pte 10
> Naati 5
> Py 5


Bro do you mind sharing what language did you choose for Naati exam ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

prats.249 said:


> Thank you Rab Nawaz. For some reason my agent is advising not to file two EOI, but I don't foresee any issue if I have another EOI under 190. Thanks again!


Yours agent is scared bro there isnt any harm in placing more than one EOIs so you have to do it straight away.


----------



## Tanvir071

jkfooty said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother my point break down will be
> Age 30
> Study 15+5
> Pte 10
> Naati 5
> Py 5
> 
> 
> 
> Bro do you mind sharing what language did you choose for Naati exam ?
Click to expand...

Professional translator from English to Bangla


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> Yours one and only option is 190 as i got 65 points as well and am not expecting any invitition. If you have a look on skill select results 25/05/2016 you can easily figure out there are thousands of 65 still in waiting list. Currently NSW is only interested in those candidates having relavant experience so there are chances the state will invite you soon or later.



Why would you say NSW is interested in candidates with relevant work experience? Is there any reason to believe this




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickybd2

Maxzone said:


> Guys, any hope for 55/60 points holder in general Accounting. I mean any regional option for us to apply. Please advice me, my TR going to expire within 2 months.


Southern Inland is open for accountant but they need 1 year on shore experience that you dont have it. as long as you have 1 year on shore experience you are good to fetch an invitation of 489 from southern inland. You may try to buy one year experience; lot of people are doing this.
SA and WA have updated SOL for 16/17 , but requires experience and some cases employment contract.
Nsw is not an option for you since they require highest marks.
other state and regional area are yet update their list. hope for the best.
55/60 point holder have very minimal chance...
I can offer you to try Northern Territory. go to NT website and see their requirement.
you need to live there atleast a year and have a full time job for 6 months before you are elibible to qualify. If you are a resident of NT , sooner or later they will nominate you .
Once your TR is finished , apply for another student visa and enroll i charles darwin uni. 
NT nominates people who live and study there. 
Hope it helps


----------



## Rab nawaz

BAT7722 said:


> Why would you say NSW is interested in candidates with relevant work experience? Is there any reason to believe this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Couple of my friends got invitition 65+5 and southren inner coast is still inviting those candidates having relavant experience even without 7 in each.


----------



## AusAcc

Hi Guys,

Today I received an invitation from Western Australia with a condition of employment contract. The wording of the last para was like following:

While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL. 
Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination. 

I don't understand why they require employment contract from overseas applicants while they know if we had job offer then we would opt for 457 straightaway.

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rickybd2

AusAcc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received an invitation from Western Australia with a condition of employment contract. The wording of the last para was like following:
> 
> While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL.
> Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination.
> 
> I don't understand why they require employment contract from overseas applicants while they know if we had job offer then we would opt for 457 straightaway.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Since your profession is on schedule 2 , you have to have 3 years overseas experience plus an employment contract . you have met one criteria , in order to get the inivitation to apply for nomination you have to fullfil the other criteria which is employment contract.
you could try SA they dont require employment contract.

457 is different route buddy. For 457 your employer needs to sponsor you which is additional procedure. for 457 you not only have to get a employment contract but also have to get a sponsorship.
if you try to hard you may get e employment contract but sponsorship ahh its impossible atleast in accounting profession.
I would suggest you to get in touch with a local employer in WA and ask them to give you a employment letter. or you could try employment agent offering them benefit in return of a employment contract.


----------



## SOURABH.C

AusAcc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Today I received an invitation from Western Australia with a condition of employment contract. The wording of the last para was like following:
> 
> While you have received an invitation to apply through your Expression of Interest in SkillSelect you may not meet the criteria for State nomination e.g. you are required to have a contract of employment in Western Australia if your occupation is listed on Schedule 2 of the WASMOL.
> Please note that completing and submitting this application does not guarantee you will be granted State nomination.
> 
> I don't understand why they require employment contract from overseas applicants while they know if we had job offer then we would opt for 457 straightaway.
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


These conditions make me wonder why the hell have all australian states except nsw made such strict criterias for sponsorship although their job opportunities and lifestyle are noway near nsw..nsw hasn't put any work exp,funds or employment contract requirement although it is the best place to live in oz..even some regional areas have put bizzare conditions like onshore exp somebody shud ask them y wud anyone go to those **** areas if he/ she has onshore exp..these states should have simplified conditions as they are inferior to nsw but it is other way around.


----------



## kaju

SOURABH.C said:


> These conditions make me wonder why the hell have all australian states except nsw made such strict criterias for sponsorship although their job opportunities and lifestyle are noway near nsw..nsw hasn't put any work exp,funds or employment contract requirement although it is the best place to live in oz..even some regional areas have put bizzare conditions like onshore exp somebody shud ask them y wud anyone go to those **** areas if he/ she has onshore exp..these states should have simplified conditions as they are inferior to nsw but it is other way around.


In terms of the post you are referring to, Western Australia only invites people who an employer needs. And no, that doesn't mean those people can come on a 457 anyway, that requires a nomination from the employer as sponsor, and in any case is only a temporary visa.

Having lived in much of Australia, I can COMPLETELY assure you that NSW may be superior in terms of population and hence employment prospects, but that's about it. I have lived there in the past, and it's neither my favourite State, nor is Sydney my favourite city - that will depend on what you value of course, but such a broad statement as "it is the best place to live" is patently not going to be true for many people. 

Perhaps get some experience of life over the long term in say Melbourne, or Perth, or Darwin, or, heaven forbid, in a regional area, before you make such a statement. I have lived in all of these and other parts of Australia too, as well as having lived and worked in other countries - they all have different advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Ange007

rickybd2 said:


> Maxzone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, any hope for 55/60 points holder in general Accounting. I mean any regional option for us to apply. Please advice me, my TR going to expire within 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Inland is open for accountant but they need 1 year on shore experience that you dont have it. as long as you have 1 year on shore experience you are good to fetch an invitation of 489 from southern inland. You may try to buy one year experience; lot of people are doing this.
> SA and WA have updated SOL for 16/17 , but requires experience and some cases employment contract.
> Nsw is not an option for you since they require highest marks.
> other state and regional area are yet update their list. hope for the best.
> 55/60 point holder have very minimal chance...
> I can offer you to try Northern Territory. go to NT website and see their requirement.
> you need to live there atleast a year and have a full time job for 6 months before you are elibible to qualify. If you are a resident of NT , sooner or later they will nominate you .
> Once your TR is finished , apply for another student visa and enroll i charles darwin uni.
> NT nominates people who live and study there.
> Hope it helps
Click to expand...


Hey mate.. Referring to above post.. Current rules for NT is if you are on a 485 u got to be in NT min 3months and should be working min 3 months in accounting related field.. Am I correct with this or have they now changed rules? Coz i was checking this abt 3 days ago which i got this info.. Please confirm mate.. Ta


----------



## rickybd2

Ange007 said:


> Hey mate.. Referring to above post.. Current rules for NT is if you are on a 485 u got to be in NT min 3months and should be working min 3 months in accounting related field.. Am I correct with this or have they now changed rules? Coz i was checking this abt 3 days ago which i got this info.. Please confirm mate.. Ta


that is right. min 3 months .....


----------



## Maxzone

rickybd2 said:


> Southern Inland is open for accountant but they need 1 year on shore experience that you dont have it. as long as you have 1 year on shore experience you are good to fetch an invitation of 489 from southern inland. You may try to buy one year experience; lot of people are doing this.
> SA and WA have updated SOL for 16/17 , but requires experience and some cases employment contract.
> Nsw is not an option for you since they require highest marks.
> other state and regional area are yet update their list. hope for the best.
> 55/60 point holder have very minimal chance...
> I can offer you to try Northern Territory. go to NT website and see their requirement.
> you need to live there atleast a year and have a full time job for 6 months before you are elibible to qualify. If you are a resident of NT , sooner or later they will nominate you .
> Once your TR is finished , apply for another student visa and enroll i charles darwin uni.
> NT nominates people who live and study there.
> Hope it helps


Thanks Rickybd, the criteria for southern inland was confusing. Requirement for 489 was onshore work experience. It was stated their website as

"*On Shore Experience) Requirements:
Must have proven onshore work experience after completion of qualifications.
Work experience must be relevant to your qualifications.
Minimum 12 months not including Professional Year OR 
2 years including Professional Year / Internship. Minimum of 20 hours per week work experience.*

My confusion was " Is it like 1 year paid experience + professional year or 
2 years paid experience + professional year."

Anyway it's not for me. Lets try to find out the alternate option available for me. Finger Crossed don't know whats going to happen in my life. Thanks for your valuable advice my friend. Much appreciate.


----------



## Tanvir071

It's very straight.. You have to work one year paid experience in relevant to your qualification assessment.

Doesn't matter PY!


----------



## rickybd2

Maxzone said:


> Thanks Rickybd, the criteria for southern inland was confusing. Requirement for 489 was onshore work experience. It was stated their website as
> 
> "*On Shore Experience) Requirements:
> Must have proven onshore work experience after completion of qualifications.
> Work experience must be relevant to your qualifications.
> Minimum 12 months not including Professional Year OR
> 2 years including Professional Year / Internship. Minimum of 20 hours per week work experience.*
> 
> My confusion was " Is it like 1 year paid experience + professional year or
> 2 years paid experience + professional year."
> 
> Anyway it's not for me. Lets try to find out the alternate option available for me. Finger Crossed don't know whats going to happen in my life. Thanks for your valuable advice my friend. Much appreciate.


in other words,

who have ielts 7 or pte 65 , they need 1 year paid experience.

those who dont have ielts 7 or pte 65 ,
for them its professional year + internship which takes about 1 year 
and on top of that they need 1 year paid experience. Hope it clears the confusion.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Great news for Accountants as the occupational ceiling for that occupation rises from 2525 to 4777. Also external auditors rise from 1000 to 1413. This will relieve a lot of pressure on that occupation and probably see a drop to most 65 point Accountants getting an invite. There is a little doubt as accounting occupation is showing a * so i dont know what it means but the occupational ceiling is increased.


----------



## Ange007

Rab nawaz said:


> Great news for Accountants as the occupational ceiling for that occupation rises from 2525 to 4777. Also external auditors rise from 1000 to 1413. This will relieve a lot of pressure on that occupation and probably see a drop to most 65 point Accountants getting an invite. There is a little doubt as accounting occupation is showing a * so i dont know what it means but the occupational ceiling is increased.



Bro can u share the link?? Thank you!


----------



## bridge93

Im also a bit worried about the * next to accountants on the occupational ceiling it says it was reduced by 2 and half percent last year and will futher reduce 2 and half percent. What does that mean ?


----------



## azerty

Ange007 said:


> Bro can u share the link?? Thank you!


Skillselect page from border.
The 2016-17 is released there along with the june 8 round results.


----------



## Maxzone

azerty said:


> Skillselect page from border.
> The 2016-17 is released there along with the june 8 round results.


There nothing there. I can't see anything related to occupation celling in that page.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Skillselect page from border.
> 
> The 2016-17 is released there along with the june 8 round results.




I can't see it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Maxzone said:


> There nothing there. I can't see anything related to occupation celling in that page.


Check the occupations ceiling tab if you're on the full sized webpage. There is a new 2016-17 table below the 2015-16 one.

Edit: i just realised it's pretty easy to miss on the mobile webpage. Look for a openable tab at the bottom of the 2015-16 table called occupation ceiling values for the 2016-17 programme year.


----------



## Maxzone

azerty said:


> Check the occupations ceiling tab if you're on the full sized webpage. There is a new 2016-17 table below the 2015-16 one.
> 
> Edit: i just noticed it isn't showing on the mobile webpage version


I am on my Mac but still nothing there. Would you mind share the link with us please.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Check the occupations ceiling tab if you're on the full sized webpage. There is a new 2016-17 table below the 2015-16 one.
> 
> Edit: i just realised it's pretty easy to miss on the mobile webpage. Look for a openable tab at the bottom of the 2015-16 table called occupation ceiling values for the 2016-17 programme year.




Thanks, I can't see anything on my iPhone and I'm also currently moving house


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Maxzone said:


> I am on my Mac but still nothing there. Would you mind share the link with us please.


https://www.border.gov.au/Busl/Empl/skillselect

For mobile: scroll all the way down until after the 2015 ceiling table or search for "Occupation ceiling values for the 2016-17 programme year"

For full site: go to the occupations ceiling tab and look for the same text as above. The tab is collapsed by default. Click to open.


----------



## Maxzone

Now I can see it Cheers


----------



## Maxzone

*The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year.

Whats on your mind folks. Is 4777 gonna be reduced according to information or not.


----------



## aurora.a

Maxzone said:


> *The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year.
> 
> Whats on your mind folks. Is 4777 gonna be reduced according to information or not.




This is from iscah migration:

The new Occupational Ceilings are great news for Accountants as the occupational ceiling for that occupation rises from 2525 to 4777. Also external auditors rise from 1000 to 1413. This will relieve a lot of pressure on that occupation and probably see most 65 point Accountants getting an invite. There is an asterix(*) next to Accountants which simply means that the number allocated (4777) is less than the economy needs at this stage. Normally DIBP look at how many skilled people are needed in an occupation and allocate 5% of those to the migration program. For this program year and next years (2016/17) they will only allocate 2.5% of what is needed to the skilled program.

The short story is that the Accounting places have increased from 2525 to 4777. So most EOIs at 65 points or above will get an invite. Also I expect that again DIBP will not invite any 489 Relative sponsored Accountants as all these 4777 places can be taken up by the more valuable 189 visa. DIBP may also decide to allocate these places pro rata throughout the year as it allows them to keep the quality (total points) as high as possible.

We have yet to see what the State lists and criteria will be for Accountants and will publish this when we see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> This is from iscah migration:
> 
> The new Occupational Ceilings are great news for Accountants as the occupational ceiling for that occupation rises from 2525 to 4777. Also external auditors rise from 1000 to 1413. This will relieve a lot of pressure on that occupation and probably see most 65 point Accountants getting an invite. There is an asterix(*) next to Accountants which simply means that the number allocated (4777) is less than the economy needs at this stage. Normally DIBP look at how many skilled people are needed in an occupation and allocate 5% of those to the migration program. For this program year and next years (2016/17) they will only allocate 2.5% of what is needed to the skilled program.
> 
> The short story is that the Accounting places have increased from 2525 to 4777. So most EOIs at 65 points or above will get an invite. Also I expect that again DIBP will not invite any 489 Relative sponsored Accountants as all these 4777 places can be taken up by the more valuable 189 visa. DIBP may also decide to allocate these places pro rata throughout the year as it allows them to keep the quality (total points) as high as possible.
> 
> We have yet to see what the State lists and criteria will be for Accountants and will publish this when we see it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wow an 89% increase when people there are facing hard time getting jobs! Are they kidding


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

4777 quota, great news in a long time. wonder what the asterisk is for.


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Wow an 89% increase when people there are facing hard time getting jobs! Are they kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's a cash cow for universities and it has affected enrollment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

Does anyone think 60 pointers have a chance at all? Been over a year for me.


----------



## Hedwig

Rab nawaz said:


> Yours one and only option is 190 as i got 65 points as well and am not expecting any invitition. If you have a look on skill select results 25/05/2016 you can easily figure out there are thousands of 65 still in waiting list. Currently NSW is only interested in those candidates having relavant experience so there are chances the state will invite you soon or later.


Hi, sorry for a silly question, what does it means by "look on skill select results 25/05/2016 you can easily figure out there are thousands of 65 still in waiting list"? I assume that all accountant 65 pointers received ITA in the 25 May invitation round?

If the point is 65, why weren't all 65 pointers got invited? If only some 65 pointers got invited, what are the additional selection criteria?


----------



## 65Points!

Such fantastic news and what a huge sigh of relief! Many congratulations friends!

6190 invites (Accountants+External Auditors) is a definite big number to play around with, and us 65 pointers should now start to get a look in from possibly August/September assuming the initial round will take in the bulk of 70 pointers accumulated since 24th May.

I can only hope our friends here with 60 points can now just concentrate on getting 5 more points than another 10 points and then the game is on for them as well. Hope fully the asterix (*) gets clarified soon by the DIBP because the (*_The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year_.) didn't make much sense to me.

All the best everyone, so damn happy today!

*Edit*: aurora.a, thanks a ton for explaining the asterix.


----------



## genpmel

65Points! said:


> Such fantastic news and what a huge sigh of relief! Many congratulations friends!
> 
> 6190 invites (Accountants+External Auditors) is a definite big number to play around with, and us 65 pointers should now start to get a look in from possibly August/September assuming the initial round will take in the bulk of 70 pointers accumulated since 24th May.
> 
> I can only hope my friends with 60 points can now just concentrate on getting 5 more points than another 10 points and then the game is on for them as well. Hope fully the asterix (*) gets clarified soon by the DIBP because the (*_The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year_.) didn't make much sense to me.
> 
> All the best everyone, so damn happy today!



I didn't understand any of that either. A further reduced ceiling of two and half percent will apply for 2016 - 2017 means what? especially now that they have increased the quota.


----------



## nikhil555

*2211	Accountants*	4777*

"*The occupation ceiling for Accountants was set at two and half per cent for the 2015-16 programme year, a further reduced ceiling of two and a half per cent will apply for the 2016-2017 programme year."


----------



## 65Points!

genpmel said:


> I didn't understand any of that either. A further reduced ceiling of two and half percent will apply for 2016 - 2017 means what? especially now that they have increased the quota.


aurora.a, has explained in his post.

The occupation ceiling by the DIBP for the migration is set at 5% of the total demand for the occupation, but in case of Accountants it has been reduced to 2.5%, so everything is perfectly fine. It is 4777 for Accountants, though if the 5% rule would have been used, the ceiling would have been set at 9554.


----------



## aleem444

Hi bro
How you meet the 65 point criteria with superior english or PY.


----------



## genpmel

65Points! said:


> aurora.a, has explained in his post.
> 
> The occupation ceiling by the DIBP for the migration is set at 5% of the total demand for the occupation, but in case of Accountants it has been reduced to 2.5%, so everything is perfectly fine. It is 4777 for Accountants, though if the 5% rule would have been used, the ceiling would have been set at 9554.



Got it, thank you. Also read Aurora's post, thanks Aurora!


----------



## Rab nawaz

BAT7722 said:


> Wow an 89% increase when people there are facing hard time getting jobs! Are they kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




So what u reckon the boys struggling overhere should leave the country??Most of the boys were in the middle of the ocean even after completing Degree, professional year and 7 in each. Secondly, whenever you go for a job interview the first question is that did u got the PR and if you will say no the reply is simple sorry mate we dont have any space for you. In my view, there should be atleast 5000+ vacancies for accountants. Moreover, the authorties recommend 5% increase as per demand but they have just increased 2.5% so there is still more space required for accountants.


----------



## aleem444

Rab nawaz said:


> BAT7722 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say NSW is interested in candidates with relevant work experience? Is there any reason to believe this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of my friends got invitition 65+5 and southren inner coast is still inviting those candidates having relavant experience even without 7 in each.
Click to expand...

Hi bro,
your friends who got invitation on 65+5. What is their visa date of effects. Cuz i am hoping for 190.


----------



## 65Points!

aleem444 said:


> Hi bro
> How you meet the 65 point criteria with superior english or PY.


Hi Aleem,

In case you were asking me, my points break down is: Age: 25, PTE A: 20, Qualification: 15+5, can be seen in my signature.


----------



## Maggie-May24

aurora.a said:


> This is from iscah migration:
> 
> The new Occupational Ceilings are great news for Accountants as the occupational ceiling for that occupation rises from 2525 to 4777. Also external auditors rise from 1000 to 1413. This will relieve a lot of pressure on that occupation and probably see most 65 point Accountants getting an invite. There is an asterix(*) next to Accountants which simply means that the number allocated (4777) is less than the economy needs at this stage. Normally DIBP look at how many skilled people are needed in an occupation and allocate 5% of those to the migration program. For this program year and next years (2016/17) they will only allocate 2.5% of what is needed to the skilled program.
> 
> The short story is that the Accounting places have increased from 2525 to 4777. So most EOIs at 65 points or above will get an invite. Also I expect that again DIBP will not invite any 489 Relative sponsored Accountants as all these 4777 places can be taken up by the more valuable 189 visa. DIBP may also decide to allocate these places pro rata throughout the year as it allows them to keep the quality (total points) as high as possible.
> 
> We have yet to see what the State lists and criteria will be for Accountants and will publish this when we see it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you share the link where Iscah Migration says this, as the only link I find is this one: New 2016/2017 Occupational Ceilings here | Iscah

If the reduction was 2.5% in 2015-2016 and will be 2.5% again in 2016-2017, I'm not sure why the ceiling has increased so much unless it's a typo.


----------



## FAIS

So happy for all of you. You guys faced really hard time specially the past one year was very depressing for most of you. I think now most of the 60 pointers will be invited. 

As you guys will definitely get the PR, your next strategy is to get those skills relevant for acceptance by the employers. You guys are young, have qualifications and English language proficiency, it's really not in your best interest to go for casual jobs and ruin your careers. Just as you guys have done a lot of hard work in getting there, you need equal efforts (if not more) in establishing yourself.

Good luck guys.


----------



## thejesp

Reference
https://www.acacia-au.com/occupation...or-2016-17.php
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

The Occupational Ceilings for the 2016-17 financial year have been announced. The Occupational Ceilings are the maximum number of invitations that can be issued for Skilled Independent Subclass 189 and Family Sponsored Skilled Regional Provisional Subclass 489 visas.

The occupational ceilings give a good idea of whether the waiting time or minimum pass mark for an EOI invitation will increase for the new program year. A summary of the changes by Occupational Category is below:

Accountants and Auditors

There is good news for accountants and auditors with a significant increase in the occupational ceiling.
The ceiling for Accountants has increased by 89% to 4,777 places - this was the biggest increase in percentage terms for 2016-17. The ceiling for auditors has increased by 41% to 1,413 places.

Both of these occupations were filled in the 2015-16 program year, and accountants needed a score of 70 points for an EOI invitation for subclass 189 for most of the year. As a result, we expect the minimum score to reduce for accountants - possibly back to 60 - for at least part of the program year.

IT Professionals

Most of the IT occupations were also filled in the 2015-16 program year, and also faced higher minimum scores for an invitation for most of the year.
The news is somewhat mixed for IT professionals in the 2016-17 program year:

Computer Network Professionals: ceiling reduced by 28% to 1,426 places. The minimum invitation score for this occupation was 60 for most of the 2015-16 year. We expect this minimum score to increase to above 60 for 2016-17.
Software and Applications Programmers: ceiling increased by 6% to 5,662 places. The minimum score for this occupation was 65 points for much of the year - we expect this to stay about the same or possibly reduce for 2016-17.
ICT Business and Systems Analysts: ceiling reduced by 4% to 1,482 places. For this occupation, we saw minimum scores of 65-70 points required for an invitation - we expect this to continue for 2016-17.

Engineers

Engineers will face occupational ceiling reductions for most occupations, but this is unlikely to have any significant impact on engineers applying for skilled migration:
Engineering Managers: increase of 39% to 1,407 places. As the occupation was only 3% filled in 2015-16, this is unlikely to have any impact
Civil Engineering Professionals: 27% decrease to 2,174 places. This occupation was only 45% filled in 2015-16, so this is unlikely to have any impact
Electrical Engineers: 2% increase to 1,254 places. This occupation was only 45% filled in 2015-16, so minimal impact
Electronics Engineers: no change - remains at 1,000 places
Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers: 14% reduction to 1,539 places. This occupation was filled in 2015-16, so we may see an increase in minimum points score for an invitation
Mining Engineers: Eliminated from SOL for 2016-17
Telecommunications Engineering Professionals: No change - 1,000 places
Other Engineering Professionals: No change - 1,000 places

Medical Practitioners

Most specialisations will remain largely unchanged for the 2016-17 program year. However, the category of Other Medical Practitioners will increase by 32% to 1,315 places. This was by far the most popular category within this occupational group so will ensure that sufficient places will be available for the 2016-17 year.

Other Occupations

Apart from the occupations mentioned above, the following occupational ceilings were increased significantly for 2016-17:
Airconditioning and Refrigeration Mechanics: 64% increase
Solicitors: 58% increase
Psychologists: 26% increase
Physiotherapists: 22% increase
Registered Nurses: 18% increase
Medical Laboratory Scientists: 18% increase
Chefs: 15% increase
Plasterers: 15% increase
Wall and Floor Tilers: 15% increase
The biggest losers in percentage terms were the following occupations:

Panelbeaters: 12% decrease
Architects and Landscape Architects: 16% decrease
Health and Welfare Services Managers: 17% decrease
Metal Fitters and Machinists: 17% decrease
Social Workers: 18% decrease
Note that as none of the above occupations were even close to reaching their occupational ceilings in 2015-16, the changes are unlikely to result in any impact on EOI invitations.

Conclusion

The new occupational ceilings are great news for accountants and auditors. Engineers and most occupations are largely unaffected by the new ceilings. The news is less good for IT professionals and they may well face higher minimum points scores to be invited in the 2016-17 program year.
The new ceilings will be effective from 1 July 2016. If you would like advice on applying for skilled migration to Australia, please book an appointment with one of our advisors.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> So happy for all of you. You guys faced really hard time specially the past one year was very depressing for most of you. I think now most of the 60 pointers will be invited.
> 
> As you guys will definitely get the PR, your next strategy is to get those skills relevant for acceptance by the employers. You guys are young, have qualifications and English language proficiency, it's really not in your best interest to go for casual jobs and ruin your careers. Just as you guys have done a lot of hard work in getting there, you need equal efforts (if not more) in establishing yourself.
> 
> Good luck guys.



Highly appreciate yours words bro and i got huge respect for you.


----------



## aleem444

65Points!;104e44657 said:


> aleem444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro
> How you meet the 65 point criteria with superior english or PY.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aleem,
> 
> In case you were asking me, my points break down is: Age: 25, PTE A: 20, Qualification: 15+5, can be seen in my signature.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply

I have Age: 30, PTE A: 10, Qualification: 15+5, PY: 5. Date of effect 20 May, 2016.

Am i safe for next year and what chances to get 190 from NSW state on this point.


----------



## aleem444

FAIS said:


> So happy for all of you. You guys faced really hard time specially the past one year was very depressing for most of you. I think now most of the 60 pointers will be invited.
> 
> As you guys will definitely get the PR, your next strategy is to get those skills relevant for acceptance by the employers. You guys are young, have qualifications and English language proficiency, it's really not in your best interest to go for casual jobs and ruin your careers. Just as you guys have done a lot of hard work in getting there, you need equal efforts (if not more) in establishing yourself.
> 
> Good luck guys.


No 60 points even this year. The backloc is still big enough


----------



## Tanvir071

I have withdrawn eoi for 190. In August I will have 70. I guess I'm pretty safe now. Thanks to Almighty.


----------



## 65Points!

aleem444 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I have Age: 30, PTE A: 10, Qualification: 15+5, PY: 5. Date of effect 20 May, 2016.
> 
> Am i safe for next year and what chances to get 190 from NSW state on this point.


I think you should be expecting an invite under SC 189 now.


----------



## muz068

I completely agree with you . Even if they issue invitation for 60 pointers , it will have to start from Mar 2015


----------



## aleem444

65Points! said:


> aleem444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I have Age: 30, PTE A: 10, Qualification: 15+5, PY: 5. Date of effect 20 May, 2016.
> 
> Am i safe for next year and what chances to get 190 from NSW state on this point.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be expecting an invite under SC 189 now.
Click to expand...

I really thanks for your reply.
I have 65 points and at the moment until 6th October 2015 has got invite. I am about more than 7 month far from 6th october. How can i be hopeful for 189.


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> So what u reckon the boys struggling overhere should leave the country??Most of the boys were in the middle of the ocean even after completing Degree, professional year and 7 in each. Secondly, whenever you go for a job interview the first question is that did u got the PR and if you will say no the reply is simple sorry mate we dont have any space for you. In my view, there should be atleast 5000+ vacancies for accountants. Moreover, the authorties recommend 5% increase as per demand but they have just increased 2.5% so there is still more space required for accountants.




Dude! You need to chill and pay a little more attention to what others write rather than blowing up at them for you make the context of an otherwise normal thing suitable to your fickle nature


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

muz068 said:


> I completely agree with you . Even if they issue invitation for 60 pointers , it will have to start from Mar 2015


With 400 invites per month, I think the queue will move very fast. My only worry is that if they are counting based on invitations, not the visa applications, then a lot of people who have already applied for the visas under 190 or different sub occupation codes will again get the invites and DIBP will consider this when calculating available spots. 

Apparently, they do consider only invitations as per the information provided on DIBP website:

_"An *occupation ceiling will be applied to invitations* to apply to migrate under the points based skilled visas of the general skilled migration programme. There will be *a limit on how many invitations are issued *in these subclasses for a particular occupation to ensure that the migration programme is not dominated by a small number of occupations."_


If they really want to make their programme successful, they will have to run an EOI cleanup exercise before they start sending invitations based on the passport number/ nationality of individuals already received invitations and applied for visas.


----------



## aurora.a

They need to update the system so that passport numbers can be crossed referenced across multiple EOIs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

Hi guys, 

I just updated my EOI as my IELTS score expires end of this month. My points remain the same, I just updated my recent PTE score.

My EoI Date of Effect has remained the same which is May 5th of 2015. However, under View EOI and Points breakdown the date has been changed to todays date. EOI date of submission is 20/06/2016. Which one am I meant to go by? 

Please help.


----------



## azerty

genpmel said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just updated my EOI as my IELTS score expires end of this month. My points remain the same, I just updated my recent PTE score.
> 
> My EoI Date of Effect has remained the same which is May 5th of 2015. However, under View6 EOI and Points breakdown the date has been changed to todays date. EOI date of submission is 20/06/2016. Which one am I meant to go by?
> 
> Please help.


 Your Date of Effect


----------



## aurora.a

Maggie-May24 said:


> Can you share the link where Iscah Migration says this, as the only link I find is this one: New 2016/2017 Occupational Ceilings here | Iscah
> 
> 
> 
> If the reduction was 2.5% in 2015-2016 and will be 2.5% again in 2016-2017, I'm not sure why the ceiling has increased so much unless it's a typo.




It's on the iscah Facebook page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riyansydney

Guys, 

Any one got the Case officer yet for 25th May invitation round.


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any one got the Case officer yet for 25th May invitation round.


I applied on June 2nd and got the immi commence mail on 16th June.

Viaan


----------



## riyansydney

Viaan said:


> I applied on June 2nd and got the immi commence mail on 16th June.
> 
> Viaan


 Bloody hell, I haven't received anything from them yet. I even submitted all my docs.


----------



## AtifMalik

I was just wondering that the last invitation round invited 346 Accountants and yet merely 13 days of 65 pointers moved ahead.(From 23 sep to 6 october) Is there any exceptional reason for such a long que? Because if the trend persists, only 6 months of 65 pointers would get invitation.


----------



## Viaan

riyansydney said:


> Bloody hell, I haven't received anything from them yet. I even submitted all my docs.


You might get a Direct grant


----------



## ed1903

Hopefully it will stay like that


----------



## muz068

AtifMalik said:


> I was just wondering that the last invitation round invited 346 Accountants and yet merely 13 days of 65 pointers moved ahead.(From 23 sep to 6 october) Is there any exceptional reason for such a long que? Because if the trend persists, only 6 months of 65 pointers would get invitation.


Yep this is why I highly doubt that there is going to be invitation for 60 pointers


----------



## Rab nawaz

AtifMalik said:


> I was just wondering that the last invitation round invited 346 Accountants and yet merely 13 days of 65 pointers moved ahead.(From 23 sep to 6 october) Is there any exceptional reason for such a long que? Because if the trend persists, only 6 months of 65 pointers would get invitation.




Thats the major question always striking my brain because if these figures are true there are more than 5000+ 65s outthere which is completely insane. Lets suppose they are gonna clear the backlog still a large proportion of the ceiling will goes to 70s. In conclusion even after sending 4777 invititions there will be many 65s left.

346-102(70s) = 244 of 65s were invited and the backlog just move for 13 days which is completely out of mind.


----------



## AtifMalik

It seems that the 6 Oct 2015 is not cut off date for 65 pointers. But We have not come across any applicant who received invitation but filed EOI later!


----------



## Rab nawaz

AtifMalik said:


> It seems that the 6 Oct 2015 is not cut off date for 65 pointers. But We have not come across any applicant who received invitation but filed EOI later!


It is clearely mentioned overthere its a cut off date and secondly some of my friends had places EOIs straight after this date and still there isnt a single candidate who got invitition.


----------



## AtifMalik

65 pointers were invited in Feb 2016 as well when the Queue moved from 2 July to 3 Aug, and the number of invitations were much lower than 346.

I am unable to apprehend this sudden increase of these 13 days.


----------



## Rab nawaz

AtifMalik said:


> 65 pointers were invited in Feb 2016 as well when the Queue moved from 2 July to 3 Aug, and the number of invitations were much lower than 346.
> 
> I am unable to apprehend this sudden increase of these 13 days.



As per this trend in previous 9 months including october 2015 there are large number of 65s but the situation will be very clear after the first invitition round of july 2016.


----------



## AtifMalik

When is it expected?


----------



## Rab nawaz

AtifMalik said:


> When is it expected?


Last time it was 6th of july but am not shure about 2016 may be some other member have some idea about that.


----------



## genpmel

I don't think there are 5000 65 pointers. For the matter Dec Jan and Feb so many people from this forum got 190 NSW. Given the fact that most people would have opted for both 189 and 190 and would easily take 190 given the situation. I still feel there is a chance. 5000 is ridiculous number for 65 pointers.


----------



## Rab nawaz

genpmel said:


> I don't think there are 5000 65 pointers. For the matter Dec Jan and Feb so many people from this forum got 190 NSW. Given the fact that most people would have opted for both 189 and 190 and would easily take 190 given the situation. I still feel there is a chance. 5000 is ridiculous number for 65 pointers.



We are talking about the figures mentioned by dibp and secondly we are considering about 189 not 190 in fact very few people got invititions with state sponsorship. In conclusion, if the state is inviting a large number of 65s there shouldnt be people overthere waiting for 10 months.


----------



## aleem444

Rab nawaz said:


> AtifMalik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering that the last invitation round invited 346 Accountants and yet merely 13 days of 65 pointers moved ahead.(From 23 sep to 6 october) Is there any exceptional reason for such a long que? Because if the trend persists, only 6 months of 65 pointers would get invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the major question always striking my brain because if these figures are true there are more than 5000+ 65s outthere which is completely insane. Lets suppose they are gonna clear the backlog still a large proportion of the ceiling will goes to 70s. In conclusion even after sending 4777 invititions there will be many 65s left.
> 
> 346-102(70s) = 244 of 65s were invited and the backlog just move for 13 days which is completely out of mind.
Click to expand...

Hi nawaz
Where did you get that figure 346-102=244 of 65s


----------



## genpmel

Rab nawaz said:


> We are talking about the figures mentioned by dibp and secondly we are considering about 189 not 190 in fact very few people got invititions with state sponsorship. In conclusion, if the state is inviting a large number of 65s there shouldnt be people overthere waiting for 10 months.


If you read posts going back few months, people who had superior English scores got invited for 190 NSW from Dec to March 2016 whereas there were candidates with superior Eng scores who have been waiting before them and did not get invited. Call it luck as we don;t know how NSW decides to send invitation to candidates. I also read this one guy mentioned he got invited with 65 points and did not even have superior eng score. I feel eventually 65 or even 60 pointers ( who applied after March 2015 to perhaps Aug 2015) will get invitation , if not 189 at least 190.


----------



## Rab nawaz

genpmel said:


> If you read posts going back few months, people who had superior English scores got invited for 190 NSW from Dec to March 2016 whereas there were candidates with superior Eng scores who have been waiting before them and did not get invited. Call it luck as we don;t know how NSW decides to send invitation to candidates. I also read this one guy mentioned he got invited with 65 points and did not even have superior eng score. I feel eventually 65 or even 60 pointers ( who applied after March 2015 to perhaps Aug 2015) will get invitation , if not 189 at least 190.


Lets see everything will be clear after 1st invition round of july 2016.


----------



## aurora.a

I'm pretty sure the majority, if not all, of the accountants on this forum with eois from November - March 18 were invited. It was really unfair for those people who were waiting from September-October but I guess NSW assumed they would get 189 and were sick of having to reissue invites. Even some 60+5 accountants and external auditors with superior English got invited at the start of the last year, even though there were people waiting with higher points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Also, iscah migration believes that with this quota most people with 65 points will get an invite, if that's anything to go by.

My only concern is that there are many people with multiple eois for general/tax/management accountant and external auditor, and they are going to waste invites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority, if not all, of the accountants on this forum with eois from November - March 18 were invited. It was really unfair for those people who were waiting from September-October but I guess NSW assumed they would get 189 and were sick of having to reissue invites. Even some 60+5 accountants and external auditors with superior English got invited at the start of the last year, even though there were people waiting with higher points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 65Points!

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats the major question always striking my brain because if these figures are true there are more than 5000+ 65s outthere which is completely insane. Lets suppose they are gonna clear the backlog still a large proportion of the ceiling will goes to 70s. In conclusion even after sending 4777 invititions there will be many 65s left.
> 
> 346-102(70s) = 244 of 65s were invited and the backlog just move for 13 days which is completely out of mind.


I have missed the calculation of 244 invites for 65 pointers, how was this arrived at, please explain.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> I have missed the calculation of 244 invites for 65 pointers, how was this arrived at, please explain.




How many invites are there per round for 70s i mean nearly 106 invites per round have a look on the results of total invites on 25/06/16. The total invititions are 340+ and if we assume 106 invititions goes to 70s the remaining invititions goes to 65s which are 240+. Once again these are just assumptions based on previous trend and there are chances of errors.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> How many invites are there per round for 70s i mean nearly 106 invites per round have a look on the results of total invites on 25/06/16. The total invititions are 340+ and if we assume 106 invititions goes to 70s the remaining invititions goes to 65s which are 240+. Once again these are just assumptions based on previous trend and there are chances of errors.




You forgot to account for the fact that 106 70 pointers in the past still had about 7 days of backlog. The number of 70 point eois out of the 340 issued is definitely higher than 106, as they not only cleared for all 70 point applicants but also got to 65 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

genpmel said:


> I don't think there are 5000 65 pointers. For the matter Dec Jan and Feb so many people from this forum got 190 NSW. Given the fact that most people would have opted for both 189 and 190 and would easily take 190 given the situation. I still feel there is a chance. 5000 is ridiculous number for 65 pointers.


The thing is that people who already got 190 visa haven't withdrawn their 189 EOI yet. :eyebrows:


----------



## bridge93

should I withdraw my 190 NSW EOI looking at new ceiling. My 189 EOI date of effect is on the 24th of march 2016 with 65 points. Also do you guys reckon if I submit an eoi as an external auditor with 65 points i'll get an invite earlier ? 

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> You forgot to account for the fact that 106 70 pointers in the past still had about 7 days of backlog. The number of 70 point eois out of the 340 issued is definitely higher than 106, as they not only cleared for all 70 point applicants but also got to 65 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok lets suppose there are more than 106 still the backlog is moved very slightly so it means still the backlog is huge. Second, i have already mentioned this is just calculations based on previous trends and if you have better idea its good for you.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Ok lets suppose there are more than 106 still the backlog is moved very slightly so it means still the backlog is huge. Second, i have already mentioned this is just calculations based on previous trends and if you have better idea its good for you.




I'm just saying that it wouldn't be 240 65 pointers over 13 days. When they first cleared 65 pointers in february (I think it was february), the number of eois averaged about 6-7 per day. I think it was 350 invites for 50 days if I remember correctly? 13 days X 7 per day = 91 65 pointers and 249 70 point eois which looks more realistic to me, as previously all 114 invites per round were taken up by 70 point eois after February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

I think all accountants on this forum should make lobby and put pressure on immigration to refine the EOI submission system. Everyone of us should send an email to immigration to open their eyes.


----------



## genpmel

mike445566 said:


> The thing is that people who already got 190 visa haven't withdrawn their 189 EOI yet. :eyebrows:


I know, that's the worst part. Most sensible and compassionate of them have


----------



## aleem444

I do not think it was only 106 students with 70 points. I think it was 200+ in the last 340


----------



## mike445566

aleem444 said:


> I do not think it was only 106 students with 70 points. I think it was 200+ in the last 340


You may be right....


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I'm just saying that it wouldn't be 240 65 pointers over 13 days. When they first cleared 65 pointers in february (I think it was february), the number of eois averaged about 6-7 per day. I think it was 350 invites for 50 days if I remember correctly? 13 days X 7 per day = 91 65 pointers and 249 70 point eois which looks more realistic to me, as previously all 114 invites per round were taken up by 70 point eois after February.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes i do agree with yours logic but lets just wait untill the next round is revised so we can calculate exactly what is going on.


----------



## 65Points!

Can someone please get us the number of invites sent to occupation ICT Business and Systems Analysts on the 25th May. If we have this number, we should get a pretty close estimate of the number of invites that went to 70 pointer accountants.

I am doing reverse calculation:

On 25th May, the total number of 70(+) invites under SC189= 306+66+8 = 380 Invites
(Invites break down: 70 Pointers = 306 invites; 75 Pointers = 66 invites; 80 Pointers = 8 invites)

There are 3 main occupations which attract highest points cutoff:

Software and Applications Programmers

ICT Business and Systems Analysts

Accountants

*Software and Applications Programmers* cut-offs have consistently been 60 and 65 and in the 25th May round their cut off reached 65 points, 16 April 2016 2.14 pm. This profession doesn’t really create a need for people to score higher than 65 at the moment, my best estimate, not more than 20-50 EoIs went with 70(+) points for this occupation.

*]ICT Business and Systems Analysts* is the occupation which had a cut off of 70 points, so if we have the number of invites for this profession, then we should have the pretty good estimate of the number of invites for Accounts occupation.


----------



## azerty

You prob won't need the number of invites sent to the other occupations. The 5 rounds in march-may sent out 115 accountant invites each, moving the cutoff date of 70s 17,10,18,14 and 17 days each time.

The 25/5 may round invited 345 accountants. 22 days(3/5 to 25/5) days of 70 pointers were invited. The remaining 13 days went to 65s.


----------



## kandy123

Guys .. partner 5 points added.. is the new date will be considered or 1 year old EOI submission date is considered for invitation.. i have 65 points now. Both Accountant and ext auditor.. what is possibility?

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Great news for accountants. Come to think of it, most 65 pointers are relatively safe. As the spots have been increased, I think people will stop spending money on things like professional year and NAATI. Hopefully we won't see many 70 pointers.


----------



## moviegoers

Hi all,

Quick qs, i have submitted my eoi for 60 points back in 20th of May 2015 and have updated to 65 points in 8 of June 2016. Is the possibility of getting an invite will be longer because of the date changed to June 2016?

Thanks


----------



## azerty

moviegoers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quick qs, i have submitted my eoi for 60 points back in 20th of May 2015 and have updated to 65 points in 8 of June 2016. Is the possibility of getting an invite will be longer because of the date changed to June 2016?
> 
> Thanks


You'll be invited after any 65s who put their EOI before you updated your EOI in june 2016. But you'll be invited before anybody who is 60 points.

So your wait is now shorter.


----------



## moviegoers

azerty said:


> You'll be invited after any 65s who put their EOI before you updated your EOI in june 2016. But you'll be invited before anybody who is 60 points.
> 
> So your wait is now shorter.




Yeah i do really hope to get invite soon as my current visa is expirinv this Sep


----------



## azerty

moviegoers said:


> Yeah i do really hope to get invite soon as my current visa is expirinv this Sep


You may want to look into visa extension options or state sponsorship if you haven't looked into those, imho.

The queue for 65s is currently at oct 2015 and there's also a month's worth of 70s in queue, quite a lot to get through if you're looking at september.


----------



## wnnlglj

*asterisk for new ceiling*

hi everyone, I am new here. I am still bit worry about the asterisk in the new occupational ceiling. 

I got some information from a Chinese agent, and they said that the Mia members are advised to proceed with caution for advising clients using the these new occupation ceiling, as some anomalies in the published ceilings have been identified. 

the increase in accountant places from the 2525 to 4777 in this latest release does not reflect this note, and the Mia has sought urgent clarification from the Department now. 

Is it possible that the department reduce the number later??


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> You may want to look into visa extension options or state sponsorship if you haven't looked into those, imho.
> 
> The queue for 65s is currently at oct 2015 and there's also a month's worth of 70s in queue, quite a lot to get through if you're looking at september.




I just expedited my course so I think my visa is going to expire in end of September or October too.  hopefully July will bring some good news


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I just expedited my course so I think my visa is going to expire in end of September or October too.  hopefully July will bring some good news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck! It'll bring your points up to at least 70, right?

Yes, hopefully july will bring good news.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Good luck! It'll bring your points up to at least 70, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, hopefully july will bring good news.




Yes it will but I really don't want to have to quit a third job due to visa problems :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I'm guessing NSW probably won't add a work experience requirement since the quota for 189 has been increased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

If DIBP doesn't remove EOIs of already invited candidates, 65 pointers with effective dates in April 2016 will be cleared by June 2017 (for SC189).

Don't know how 190 will move. NSW has proved to be very unpredictable.

My calculation is based on 100 70 pointers being invited in every round (200 in a month), and 400 invitees having 65 points.

60 pointers have no chance. However, if they do not send invites to already invited candidates, it will be a different story. All the 60 pointers will be cleared in the very next months of lodging their EOIs.


----------



## Attentionseeker

The first three months will have 1 round each. There won't be 2 round per month for July, August and September. Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> The first three months will have 1 round each. There won't be 2 round per month for July, August and September. Please correct me if I am wrong.


That was the situation last year, however they announced the change to once a month before it happened, and announced that they were moving back to twice a month before doing so again.

The 2013 and 2014 july to sep invites were twice a month as well. So it seems pretty much a once off event.

This archive of the skillselect page has the list of all invitation rounds from 2013
http://web.archive.org/web/20160201074350/https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> If DIBP doesn't remove EOIs of already invited candidates, 65 pointers with effective dates in April 2016 will be cleared by June 2017 (for SC189).
> 
> Don't know how 190 will move. NSW has proved to be very unpredictable.
> 
> My calculation is based on 100 70 pointers being invited in every round (200 in a month), and 400 invitees having 65 points.
> 
> 60 pointers have no chance. However, if they do not send invites to already invited candidates, it will be a different story. All the 60 pointers will be cleared in the very next months of lodging their EOIs.




I feel that most people who lodged EOIs after December or even later in the year would have already been aware that their only chance was through 190, and thus would have submitted one eoi for both 189 and 190, meaning that those eois should already be frozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

My aplologies for the longish post, but these needs to pondered over, and critically examimed, so please read through, thanks.

I was watching Iscah Migration’s QnA video done on the 21st June, and they are suggesting some 500 invites went to 65 pointers and the rest 2000 went to 70(+) pointers in 2015/16, and these numbers are in sync with the kind of numbers I was dwelling upon. I was estimating it to be 2000-2100 70 pointers and 400-500 65 pointers.






Please follow from 1:35 onwards.



Estimate 1 (Optimistic):

Of these 500 invites, the 1st two rounds for 2015/16 were largely for applicants who had filed EoIs in 2014/15.

6th July round cut off - 31 May 2015 10:43pm - 65 Points
3rd Aug round cut off - 2 July 2015 6:32am - 65 Points

This means, if not more, some 200 odd 65pointers who had filed their EoIs in 2014/15 got their invites in the the July/Aug rounds.

Then, in the 3 rounds, 3rd and 17th Feb, and 25th May rounds the remaining 300 invites for the 65 pointers moved the cut-off date from 2nd July to 6 Oct 2015, which means a flat movement of 3 months, this further means the number of EoIs filed by 65 Pointers per month was on an average 100. 

*By this estimate, the number of 65 pointers in queue till June 2016 should be 900-1000*.


If this estimate is right:

Of the 200 invites per fortnight in 2016/17 around 100 odd should go to 65 Pointers, and since each month’s average number of EoI for 65 pointers was 100, so each round starting with the Sep round, there will be a movement of 1 month on an average in the EoI cut offs.



Estimate 2 (Pessimistic):

Assuming (not logical though, but in a worst of the worst case scenarios), all the 500 invites that went out were for EoIs which were all lodged in 2015/16, and these 500 helped the cut off date move to 6th Oct, which again was a movement of 3 months starting July, so this means on an average the number of EoIs filed by 65 pointers each month was between 150-200.

*That means, starting Oct’15 till June’16 (9 months), the number of EoIs filed by 65 pointers should be between 1350-1800, let the worst number be 2000*.



Now there is no reason why the number of 70 pointers should increase more than 2000, the incentive of doing that is missing, this means, even in a worst case scenarios, every 65 pointer who has filed an EoI under SC189 in 2015/16 should have an invite by the last round of June 2017.



Please also not negate the fact that a decent number of 65 pointers have already or are in the process of getting 190 visa, and not all of them would have retained their EoIs for SC189.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I don't think 65 pointers have anything to worry about. Even if there are too many 65 pointers, NSW will also be sending invites. The only people who should be worried are those 65 pointers who will submit EOI after maybe Oct or Nov 2016. The number of 70 pointers is crucial. It seems there were around 100-150 70 pointers per round around the end of this year. i don't think it was a trend throughout the year.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> I don't think 65 pointers have anything to worry about. Even if there are too many 65 pointers, NSW will also be sending invites. The only people who should be worried are those 65 pointers who will submit EOI after maybe Oct or Nov 2016. The number of 70 pointers is crucial. It seems there were around 100-150 70 pointers per round around the end of this year. i don't think it was a trend throughout the year.




Considering you were the most pessimistic this year (although you were definitely right to be), I think I trust your opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtifMalik

Guys, I have asked this question from ISCAh, and see below their response in " ".

"It was announced yesterday that the ceiling for accountants is to be increased from 2525 this year to 4777 next year – We are getting Immigration to confirm this is correct. IF it is correct, the 65 pointers will be done very quickly and the 60 pointers will have a chance.towards the end of the year"

Chat Conversation End

Now a new worry arises, 4777 is not confirmed, It is yet to be confirmed by DIBP.


----------



## Rab nawaz

AtifMalik said:


> Guys, I have asked this question from ISCAh, and see below their response in " ".
> 
> "It was announced yesterday that the ceiling for accountants is to be increased from 2525 this year to 4777 next year – We are getting Immigration to confirm this is correct. IF it is correct, the 65 pointers will be done very quickly and the 60 pointers will have a chance.towards the end of the year"
> 
> Chat Conversation End
> 
> Now a new worry arises, 4777 is not confirmed, It is yet to be confirmed by DIBP.



Dont worry thats the same message they are sending in reply of any question regarding accounting ceiling, points, and cut offs. I got the same message word to word same even my question was bit different.


----------



## prats.249

Increase in occupation ceiling is published on DIBP website, I do not see a reason to doubt its veracity.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Iscah Agents recent post is there anyone who can explain this in detail.

DIBP have clarified the new ceiling number for accountants in the 2016/17 program year. 
The 4777 includes the number of accountants that will be approved for both the points tested visa AND employer sponsored visa subclasses.
The Department's rationale is that this will provide a more accurate figure for accountant planning levels across the broader skilled migration program.
The number of places for all other occupational categories in the SkillSelect table are for points tested visa subclasses only. 
We are seeking to clarify how many accountants were approved in last years employer sponsored categories


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Iscah Agents recent post is there anyone who can explain this in detail.
> 
> DIBP have clarified the new ceiling number for accountants in the 2016/17 program year.
> The 4777 includes the number of accountants that will be approved for both the points tested visa AND employer sponsored visa subclasses.
> The Department's rationale is that this will provide a more accurate figure for accountant planning levels across the broader skilled migration program.
> The number of places for all other occupational categories in the SkillSelect table are for points tested visa subclasses only.
> We are seeking to clarify how many accountants were approved in last years employer sponsored categories




Ugh why would they do that? The asterisk appeared next to ICT professionals as well. I guess that means the situation won't be all that different from last year depending on how many accountants get employer nomination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully this is wrong information since Iscah also previously talked about a new points test coming this year and that turned out to be something he wrongly assumed from the efficiency commission report 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Sorry I meant the note relating to the asterisk relating to the further reduced ceiling applied to chefs as well, not just accountants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wnnlglj

Why they treat accountant like this...I am depressed T^T


----------



## AtifMalik

There are two points tested visas.
1) 189
2) 190

and three employer sponsored visas.
1) 487
2) 186
3) 187

I dont expect a big number for employer sponsored visas, However if the ceiling applies collectively to 189 & 190, situation may get even worse.


----------



## aurora.a

AtifMalik said:


> There are two points tested visas.
> 
> 1) 189
> 
> 2) 190
> 
> 
> 
> and three employer sponsored visas.
> 
> 1) 487
> 
> 2) 186
> 
> 3) 187
> 
> 
> 
> I dont expect a big number for employer sponsored visas, However if the ceiling applies collectively to 189 & 190, situation may get even worse.




If you look at the chef ceiling in comparison to last year, it's almost the same. The same note applying to accountants applies to chefs as well. I would think that means accountants should stay around 2525 but they've allotted an extra 2000+ to account for the employer nominated visas. In that case we can assume that this next years situation will be similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prats.249

AtifMalik said:


> There are two points tested visas.
> 1) 189
> 2) 190
> 
> and three employer sponsored visas.
> 1) 487
> 2) 186
> 3) 187
> 
> I dont expect a big number for employer sponsored visas, However if the ceiling applies collectively to 189 & 190, situation may get even worse.


But this is what DIBP says; it says state sponsored visa in included in ceiling limit
_
An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.

An occupation ceiling is applied to:
Skilled independent visas
Skilled regional sponsored visas
Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.
You will not be invited to apply for one of these visas if your occupation has reached its ceiling._


----------



## AtifMalik

DIBP states : "Occupational ceilings do not apply to, State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses"

SkillSelect

This year as per ISCAH email, Accountants would be considered exceptions.

Moreover, 487 scheme was replaced by 489 scheme number of years before.

"The Skilled – Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 487) closed to new applications on 1 January 2013. You might be able to apply for the Skilled – Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489) visa."

Skilled â€” Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 487)

As for as 489 scheme is concerned, These are always considered in Occupation ceiling.

"Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations:"

SkillSelect 25 May 2016 round results

Now comes 187, This is Regional sponsored Visa, & not Employer sponsored Visa. So this should have no effect.

186 is Employer sponsored scheme, which I expect should not have large numbers. Though i am not sure. No data available

So now remains one major questions.

190 is included in occupation ceiling or not.

Principally speaking, state sponsorship are independant & Occupation ceilings do not apply rto this.However, If this also becomes an exceptional case, It will affect this year otherwise situation is not much different from what we expected initialy.

Good luck for everybody.


----------



## makapaka

An occupation ceiling is only applied to 189 and 489 family sponsored visa as far as I know.
You can check in the link
https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling


----------



## aurora.a

I don't think the 4777 will include state nomination because NSW relies heavily on accountants to fill their 4,000 quota and that doesn't even include the other states. The individual states set their own quotas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makapaka

aurora.a said:


> I don't think the 4777 will include state nomination because NSW relies heavily on accountants to fill their 4,000 quota and that doesn't even include the other states. The individual states set their own quotas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Aurora 
I agree with you.
Why people are thinking so differently, I don't know?
Is there any particular reason you know?
Please explain.


----------



## bridge93

sigh this is sad news..

are there a lot of 65 pointer external auditors waiting for 189 as well ?


----------



## Tanvir071

How long DIBP will play this game.? They showed up 4777 to get lot of enrollment?


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> sigh this is sad news..
> 
> are there a lot of 65 pointer external auditors waiting for 189 as well ?




Of course. Everyone else would have thought of that too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Of course. Everyone else would have thought of that too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





There are much more 65s outthere then we think and it will be clear soon after 1st invitition round of july 2017.


----------



## 11936440

Guys, DIBP has updated the definition of *occupational ceiling*. Just check the FAQs on their website about "occupational ceiling" (I am short of posts to post links). 

An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.

An occupation ceiling is applied to:
•Skilled independent visas
•Skilled regional sponsored visas
•Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.

From now on, it covers state sponsored - 190, 187 (they are both state sponsored) - visas also. AAaaaaaa!!!

This is really crucial change. Why the hell they did not make any official announcement ?!

The funny thing is, contrary to what they replied to Iscah's query, occupational ceiling has been expanded to cover state sponsored, not employer sponsored.


----------



## 11936440

makapaka said:


> An occupation ceiling is only applied to 189 and 489 family sponsored visa as far as I know.
> You can check in the link


Please actually open your link and tell me your thought, mate... DIBP has changed it!


----------



## bridge93

...


----------



## aurora.a

Maybe the individual states are planning on publishing their own occupational ceilings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

11936440 said:


> Guys, DIBP has updated the definition of *occupational ceiling*. Just check the FAQs on their website about "occupational ceiling" (I am short of posts to post links).
> 
> An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.
> 
> An occupation ceiling is applied to:
> •Skilled independent visas
> •Skilled regional sponsored visas
> •Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.
> 
> From now on, it covers state sponsored - 190, 187 (they are both state sponsored) - visas also. AAaaaaaa!!!
> 
> This is really crucial change. Why the hell they did not make any official announcement ?!
> 
> The funny thing is, contrary to what they replied to Iscah's query, occupational ceiling has been expanded to cover state sponsored, not employer sponsored.




I can't find any such news on the website. In fact the skillselect page says: An 'occupation ceiling' might be applied to invitations issued under the independent, skilled regional (provisional) visas. This means there will be a limit on how many EOIs can be selected for skilled migration from an occupation group. This ensures that the skilled mi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Wong

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and am considering to apply for Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189). The nominated occupation is 2211 Accountants. 

I am calculating my points and it would be much appreciated if someone here can answer my questions below.

1. I am HKICPA member (CPAA has reciprocal agreements with HKICPA). Do I get 10 points for "An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation"?

2. I have worked as an accountant in 3 companies. First job 6 months, second job 3 years and 10 months and third job 1 year. Do I get 15 points for skilled employment?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BAT7722

11936440 said:


> Guys, DIBP has updated the definition of *occupational ceiling*. Just check the FAQs on their website about "occupational ceiling" (I am short of posts to post links).
> 
> An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.
> 
> An occupation ceiling is applied to:
> •Skilled independent visas
> •Skilled regional sponsored visas
> •Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.
> 
> From now on, it covers state sponsored - 190, 187 (they are both state sponsored) - visas also. AAaaaaaa!!!
> 
> This is really crucial change. Why the hell they did not make any official announcement ?!
> 
> The funny thing is, contrary to what they replied to Iscah's query, occupational ceiling has been expanded to cover state sponsored, not employer sponsored.




In fact you're right the FAQs have the definition you have mentioned. But the Skillselect page itself contradicts the FAQ definition on the occupation ceiling tab. 
Maybe we should just wait to see what states come up with than panic right now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

Seems DIBP doesn't have a quality assurance process to review the quality of material presented on website.

What a bunch of jokers sitting in DIBP who can't even explain what they are trying to do. Non serious people running the whole show.

I wish DIBP hires professionals, or outsources skillselect management to a professional organization.


----------



## farazaidi99

You r right , we need to wait till 1 July and see what comes up next, instead of panicking. 
It seemed very strange that accountants quotas increased by more than 80percent this year when it was expected to go down .

I wonder if external auditors at 55 plus 5 with eoi lodged b4 July2015 have a chance of invite this year?


----------



## FAIS

In FAQ section, they have explained the invitation:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Independent and family sponsored visas*

You will require an invitation to apply for this visa if:


you have one of the highest ranking expressions of interest in SkillSelect
the occupation ceiling limit for your particular skilled occupation has not been reached
you have passed the points test.

Invitations for these visas are issued on a monthly basis and invitation rounds are published on our website.

*State and territory nominated visas*

You might receive an invitation to apply for this visa if:


you have been nominated by a state or territory government
*[*]the occupation ceiling limit for your particular skilled occupation has not been reached*
you also have to pass the points test.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seems occupation ceilings will also affect nominated visas.


----------



## ed1903

11936440 said:


> Guys, DIBP has updated the definition of *occupational ceiling*. Just check the FAQs on their website about "occupational ceiling" (I am short of posts to post links).
> 
> An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.
> 
> An occupation ceiling is applied to:
> •Skilled independent visas
> •Skilled regional sponsored visas
> •Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.
> 
> From now on, it covers state sponsored - 190, 187 (they are both state sponsored) - visas also. AAaaaaaa!!!
> 
> This is really crucial change. Why the hell they did not make any official announcement ?!
> 
> The funny thing is, contrary to what they replied to Iscah's query, occupational ceiling has been expanded to cover state sponsored, not employer sponsored.


I think we have to be critical in what defines those visas.

I did a search on the website on these and what I found:
"skilled independent visa" - 189, 175, 885
"skilled regional sponsored visa" - 475, 487 and 489
"skilled sponsored visa" - 176, 886
"business state sponsored visa" and "territory sponsored visa" - 892 (893? etc. not sure)

Meanwhile, subclass 190 is labelled "Skilled nominated visas".

I'm not sure whether what I found was correct, but perhaps don't put the hopes down just yet. Let's wait for more clarity from DIBP.


----------



## BAT7722

FAIS said:


> In FAQ section, they have explained the invitation:
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Independent and family sponsored visas*
> 
> You will require an invitation to apply for this visa if:
> 
> 
> you have one of the highest ranking expressions of interest in SkillSelect
> the occupation ceiling limit for your particular skilled occupation has not been reached
> you have passed the points test.
> 
> Invitations for these visas are issued on a monthly basis and invitation rounds are published on our website.
> 
> *State and territory nominated visas*
> 
> You might receive an invitation to apply for this visa if:
> 
> 
> you have been nominated by a state or territory government
> *
> [*]the occupation ceiling limit for your particular skilled occupation has not been reached*
> you also have to pass the points test.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Seems occupation ceilings will also affect nominated visas.




Correct, boss. But the Skillselect's homepage says just the opposite. And I believe Skillselect homepage is updated rather than the FAQ. Because we do know they have given us this new SOL on homepage, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

Rab nawaz said:


> There are much more 65s outthere then we think and it will be clear soon after 1st invitition round of july 2017.


We need to wait for at least 2 to 3 rounds as most of the slots will go to 70 pointers. There will be quite a few accumulated for the whole of June. Why has NSW stopped sending 190 is beyond me. I was hoping 65 pointers will get 190 NSW this month.

Also I think you mean July 2016 and not 17


----------



## farazaidi99

https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/what-is-an-occupation-ceiling


----------



## Rab nawaz

genpmel said:


> We need to wait for at least 2 to 3 rounds as most of the slots will go to 70 pointers. There will be quite a few accumulated for the whole of June. Why has NSW stopped sending 190 is beyond me. I was hoping 65 pointers will get 190 NSW this month.
> 
> Also I think you mean July 2016 and not 17


m


Yes its a type mistake and you are right i reckon first 2 rounds are already booked for 70s.


----------



## FAIS

BAT7722 said:


> Correct, boss. But the Skillselect's homepage says just the opposite. And I believe Skillselect homepage is updated rather than the FAQ. Because we do know they have given us this new SOL on homepage, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they haven't updated the homepage yet. They will update it with new SOL. 

But it's beyond me that they will update only the FAQ section before July 01 even if they have decided on changing their policies. Not just one, but a couple of more answers are raising doubts. 

Also, if they have really decided to link state nominations with ceilings, there is no need for a separate CSOL. Some of the occupations are only listed on states' lists (taken from CSOL), meaning these occupations will have 'zero' availability on SOL. Will they reject the nominations from states on the basis of unavailability of the occupation on SOL? 

This is why I am saying that it seems there is no review of material performed prior to its upload on the website.


----------



## BAT7722

FAIS said:


> I think they haven't updated the homepage yet. They will update it with new SOL.
> 
> But it's beyond me that they will update only the FAQ section before July 01 even if they have decided on changing their policies. Not just one, but a couple of more answers are raising doubts.
> 
> Also, if they have really decided to link state nominations with ceilings, there is no need for a separate CSOL. Some of the occupations are only listed on states' lists (taken from CSOL), meaning these occupations will have 'zero' availability on SOL. Will they reject the nominations from states on the basis of unavailability of the occupation on SOL?
> 
> This is why I am saying that it seems there is no review of material performed prior to its upload on the website.




The thing is FAIS if they have already updated the SOL on Skillselect's homepage, which they have, then there was no way they wouldn't update the tab of occupation ceiling on the very same page. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

BAT7722 said:


> The thing is FAIS if they have already updated the SOL on Skillselect's homepage, which they have, then there was no way they wouldn't update the tab of occupation ceiling on the very same page.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I meant to say, when they will replace (and completely remove) the old SOL and ceilings with the new ones. 

Old policies are still being shown as there is one more round of invitations remaining. The coming round will be based on the old policies.


----------



## wnnlglj

they just changed the 189 to 2500


----------



## Rab nawaz

wnnlglj said:


> they just changed the 189 to 2500


Where is the source i have checked the website before 5 minutes and i cant see anything like that anywhere.


----------



## wnnlglj

Rab nawaz said:


> wnnlglj said:
> 
> 
> 
> they just changed the 189 to 2500
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the source i have checked the website before 5 minutes and i cant see anything like that anywhere.
Click to expand...

Check again now


----------



## Rab nawaz

wnnlglj said:


> Check again now


Can you paste the link Please.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Rab nawaz said:


> Can you paste the link Please.


SkillSelect

The 2016-2017 occupation ceiling has been updated to 2500.


----------



## BAT7722

Maggie-May24 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> 
> 
> The 2016-2017 occupation ceiling has been updated to 2500.




**** this is for real! What the hell was 4,777 about?! Was that even a government run page? DIBP couldn't act any more ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Maggie-May24 said:


> SkillSelect
> 
> The 2016-2017 occupation ceiling has been updated to 2500.




It says 2015-2016 not 2016-2017.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Rab nawaz said:


> It says 2015-2016 not 2016-2017.


If you scroll down the page, the link for the 2016-2017 year is near the bottom and opens up when clicked.

They've also included the following statement in the introductory paragraph: "* For 2016-17, the percentage of stock employment for Accountants has been calculated as 4777 across the entire skilled migration programme."

I'd read in the last few days that the 4,777 includes all skilled visa categories (e.g. includes state-sponsored visas as well).


----------



## Viaan

what the hell how can they change it just like that? who control all these things ..so stupid!!


----------



## jkfooty1

DIBP should be legally challenged on this. What a bunch of morons


----------



## wnnlglj

jkfooty1 said:


> DIBP should be legally challenged on this. What a bunch of morons


I really hope we can do something and let them know how ridiculous they are!!!


----------



## 65Points!

That was one hell of a crude joke, but other than laughing or getting angry over it we can't do much!

Let us watch out for the NSW SoL list now, hope they don't play April's fool pranks with us again.


----------



## jkfooty1

wnnlglj said:


> I really hope we can do something and let them know how ridiculous they are!!!


This is the reply i got from Iscah on legally challenging them. 

"The short answer is NO It is a policy setting as to how many places they give to Accountants and they will claim they are allowed to manage these numbers anyway they wish. The fact they did not explain the 4777 places properly (they will say it that way) is a lack of professionalism, unfair etc but not in my view anything that is litigation-able."

Well i am not challenging them nor people behind Iscah might be the right professionals to talk about it but still.....had to take my frustration somewhere, unbelievable.

Anyways so 4777 includes State aswel that's the reason NSW stopped sending invitation when ceiling got closer to 2525 last year


----------



## Maggie-May24

I would assume their original post of 4,777 was a clerical error as it includes the other visa subclasses. I did wonder why it had jumped up so much when they also said at the top of that section that they continued to use the same decreased labour % (they've now removed that statement so I don't recall the exact wording ) as was used for 2015-2016. So it made no sense to me why using the same decreased labour % would result in such a large increase in the occupation ceiling.

This certainly isn't the first time they've had incorrect information on the website. Their quality control isn't the best unfortunately.


----------



## 65Points!

4777 includes SC189+employer sponsorship+state quotas, I am suspecting the Accounting cut-offs to jack up by another 5 points by the end of 2016/17.


----------



## Maggie-May24

jkfooty1 said:


> This is the reply i got from Iscah on legally challenging them.
> 
> "The short answer is NO It is a policy setting as to how many places they give to Accountants and they will claim they are allowed to manage these numbers anyway they wish. The fact they did not explain the 4777 places properly (they will say it that way) is a lack of professionalism, unfair etc but not in my view anything that is litigation-able."
> 
> Well i am not challenging them nor people behind Iscah might be the right professionals to talk about it but still.....had to take my frustration somewhere, unbelievable.
> 
> Anyways so 4777 includes State aswel that's the reason NSW stopped sending invitation when ceiling got closer to 2525 last year


I thought the 2525 from this (2015-2016) year was for the 189 only, but I'm not 100% sure on that. I'm not sure how they'll balance the ceiling now across 189 and 190. I guess they'll need to handle the combined visas through a pro-rata approach, but that means there's little visibility for applicants to know whether they're better off with selecting both visas just in case.


----------



## Ausstar

65Points! said:


> 4777 includes SC189+employer sponsorship+state quotas, I am suspecting the Accounting cut-offs to jack up by another 5 points by the end of 2016/17.


You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?


----------



## 65Points!

Ausstar said:


> You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?


That's the claim being made by ISCAH Migration.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Ausstar said:


> You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?


They don't say which visa subclasses are included, they simply use the phrase "skilled migration programme" but I would assume it includes the 190 and 489 state-sponsored visas. I'm not sure if employer-sponsored (186 and 187) or family sponsored 489 are included. Hopefully better/clearer information will become available soon to give people an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Folks, get ready for 75 points.


----------



## amanaksh

Its again 4777



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

amanaksh said:


> Its again 4777
> 
> 
> 
> no. doens't matter now as we've got the clear idea that 4777 is the total demand and 2500 is the only invitations they are going to send. Period
> 
> and its not coming 4777 for me


----------



## razjoee

amanaksh said:


> Its again 4777
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is 4,777 the page still reads 2,500 and that introductory note stating 4,777 as figure for the whole skilled migration quota for the occupation - presumed to include 190 and 489...


----------



## jkfooty1

....


----------



## jkfooty1

The 2500 places are just for 189 and 489 family sponsored

The extra 2277 places are 489 state sponsored, 190 state sponsored, 186 and 187 visas

Source: Iscah

Well i think its not as bad as everyone panicked at the beginning. It could've been worse, atleast accounting is still there


----------



## Ausstar

Maggie-May24 said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't say which visa subclasses are included, they simply use the phrase "skilled migration programme" but I would assume it includes the 190 and 489 state-sponsored visas. I'm not sure if employer-sponsored (186 and 187) or family sponsored 489 are included. Hopefully better/clearer information will become available soon to give people an idea of what to expect.
Click to expand...

What a crap man they treating us like a soccer ball 
Hope 190 seats are not included


----------



## b allen

Will this new change effect visa application under process, like i applied for 190 visa(nsw) in dec 2015, so will it effect under process application.


----------



## Attentionseeker

This is not the first time they have made a bloody mess on their website. But then again this is how public service people work. You still got 400 extra spots for the external auditors. And looks like there will be same number of 190 visas. I find it hard to believe that they would mess up the numbers for accountants on multiple occasions UNINTENTIONALLY.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Ausstar said:


> You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?


It doesn't matter what the rest of the number is all about. The 189 ceiling is 2500. Which means the situation won't be very different from last year.


----------



## Ausstar

Attentionseeker said:


> Ausstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You reckon these numbers included 190 seats as well?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what the rest of the number is all about. The 189 ceiling is 2500. Which means the situation won't be very different from last year.
Click to expand...

Long Waiting game started then


----------



## FAIS

Looks like DIBP hires casual workers who don't care about people's emotions. 

They calculated 4777 for all the visa sub-classes, however, provided the same number on SC 189 list by mistake.


----------



## FAIS

Attentionseeker said:


> This is not the first time they have made a bloody mess on their website. But then again this is how public service people work. You still got 400 extra spots for the external auditors. And looks like there will be same number of 190 visas. I find it hard to believe that they would mess up the numbers for accountants on multiple occasions UNINTENTIONALLY.


You never know if they further "explain" the external auditor ceiling in a couple of days. This is a perfect example of how a bunch of idiots works.

It could be very much unintentional as idiots mess around like this quite often. 

I advise international students, who have selected accounting courses this year, to drop their plans of coming to Australia if their main reason is to get PR later. Accountants will have to score 70/ 75 points to get invitations in not too distant future.


----------



## yasirkayani

its mean there is no chance for those who have score 60 or 65 points in accounting this year 2016-17


----------



## yasirkayani

bit confusing at this stage


----------



## razjoee

Attentionseeker said:


> It doesn't matter what the rest of the number is all about. The 189 ceiling is 2500. Which means the situation won't be very different from last year.


In fact will be quite worse. I've gone through Skills Select it appears there are massive 65 point backlogs from this FY (from as way back as 6 October 2015) plus the accumulated 70 pointers lodged in June 2016 we are soon going to have a situation where 65 pointers get no chance at all. the backlog can only but grow longer. Now that we also know that there are restrictions on the 190 route as well, this occupation is now tough and there are no indications of this letting up given the threats too of complete removal from the list.

Those with lower marks strive to increase those marks mainly via IELTS or whatever test you prefer.

70 pointers are safe I guess but newer 70s push out older 65s and we get a perpetual issue where no more spaces are available to lower pointers and this affects the 190 streams too as the points tallies there too will naturally go up and the 55 + 5s will never get a chance in this occupation.


----------



## favour28

I got this message yesterday.I checked my skill select account and there was nothing.
What does it mean?


"Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.
To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;
SkillSelect
Regards
SkillSelect System Administrator"


----------



## Attentionseeker

65 pointers with superior English still have some hope. The first 6 months will be very slow, even for 70 pointers if the previous year is of any indication. They sometimes send 20 invites a round, so things can get really slow. Not sure how NSW will invite. Because I remember around Nov/Dec 2015, some of 70+5 pointers opted for NSW. So if there are too many 70 pointers, people will do the same this year instead of waiting for 2-3 months.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello guys, 

I have been following this thread for a while but Im still confused about certain parts. 

I m planning to apply in the end of October and I would likely have 70 on my own or 75 (with a partner) and I apply under General Accountant. I assume there will be chances I get the invite with this? 

I hope someone can shed some lights on this since I know the ceiling was increased and I don't know why there's are still frustration going on.


----------



## Attentionseeker

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been following this thread for a while but Im still confused about certain parts.
> 
> I m planning to apply in the end of October and I would likely have 70 on my own or 75 (with a partner) and I apply under General Accountant. I assume there will be chances I get the invite with this?
> 
> I hope someone can shed some lights on this since I know the ceiling was increased and I don't know why there's are still frustration going on.


They have changed the ceiling from 4777 to 2500. So things are about same as last year. 70 would get you an invite for sure.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Attentionseeker said:


> They have changed the ceiling from 4777 to 2500. So things are about same as last year. 70 would get you an invite for sure.


Thank you for the answer. You meant from 2500 to 4777? I would appreciate if there is an estimated timeline for it if I apply with min of 70 in the end of Oct this year. I need to get it before Feb next year in order to apply for graduate jobs. 

Also, for 5 points from partner, I know that the partner has to be apply within the same SOL and have Ielts above 7 all bands. Do we need evidence of our relationship : same household, shared bank account and etc? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Maggie-May24

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Thank you for the answer. You meant from 2500 to 4777? I would appreciate if there is an estimated timeline for it if I apply with min of 70 in the end of Oct this year. I need to get it before Feb next year in order to apply for graduate jobs.
> 
> Also, for 5 points from partner, I know that the partner has to be apply within the same SOL and have Ielts above 7 all bands. Do we need evidence of our relationship : same household, shared bank account and etc?
> 
> Thank you very much


No, the ceiling was incorrectly posted as 4,777 and it's now been updated to 2,500 (4,777 includes 190 visas as well). With 70 points you'd likely get an invitation within the first 1 or 2 rounds after you submit your EOI. With 75 points, you'd pretty much be guaranteed to get an invitation in the next round.

To claim partner points, they need to have a positive skills assessment for an occupation in the same occupation list as yours, be under 50 and have competent English (e.g. 6s in all IELTS components). You need to provide sufficient evidence of your relationship to include your partner in your visa application (which I assume then confirms your ability to claim the partner points).


----------



## 65Points!

1413 invites for Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers will be handed out on pro rata basis, so along with the 200 odd invites for accountants every month we will be looking at additional 120 odd invites for Auditors, this leaves some room for the 65 pointers every month.


----------



## bridge93

65Points! said:


> 1413 invites for Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers will be handed out on pro rata basis, so along with the 200 odd invites for accountants every month we will be looking at additional 120 odd invites for Auditors, this leaves some room for the 65 pointers every month.


I think there are still tons of 65 point Auditors waiting. Since, the ceiling got over in October itself.


----------



## Rab nawaz

bridge93 said:


> I think there are still tons of 65 point Auditors waiting. Since, the ceiling got over in October itself.




Yes i reckon the same in fact the situation is getting worse and worse for Accountants and soon the next stop will be 75.


----------



## tooabroad19

jaykumar said:


> Hi, I have submitted EOI on 11th June,2015 with 65 points under 2211 accountant category. It's 189 visa class. I was expecting invitation on 6th July, but haven't got. Any valueable thoughts???do anyone think i have good chance in next invitation round???


I guess cut off points are 70 for Accountant Category.


----------



## yasirkayani

thank you for you motivation, i am hoping that it would be a good year for all of us who are stuck in the middle of no where


----------



## makapaka

65Points! said:


> 1413 invites for Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers will be handed out on pro rata basis, so along with the 200 odd invites for accountants every month we will be looking at additional 120 odd invites for Auditors, this leaves some room for the 65 pointers every month.


Hi 
How do you know that External Auditor will be on pro rata?


----------



## godspeed4476

Hey guys, i am re posting this over here as this seems to be more relevant thread. Hope you dont mind this
'A newb question, i received sponsorship from SA a week back, under the finance manager category, my points are 65 (including 5 of state sponsorship).
I received the invitation through Skillselect, now when i apply for the visa, will i be put in the group of other applicants with 65 and 70 of accountant category? or will my visa be granted (after verification and medical) as i have SS?
The reason i as this is that, i can try to increase my English score by 10 before i apply, as i slightly missed the 20 points, but i want to know if its necessary to do that. Its very difficult to get visa with 65 points in this category.'


----------



## Attentionseeker

65Points! said:


> 1413 invites for Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers will be handed out on pro rata basis, so along with the 200 odd invites for accountants every month we will be looking at additional 120 odd invites for Auditors, this leaves some room for the 65 pointers every month.


Do not mix up auditors with Accountants. There are plenty of 70 pointers external auditors waiting since last year. And pro rata doesn't mean they divide 2500 by no. of rounds and send that much invites every round. They have sent 20 invites during November or December rounds and then 375 invites in Feb last year. It won't be consistent. Plus there will be more 70 pointers around Dec, March and July as more people graduate during this time. Even if they make external auditors pro rata, that will make it even more competitive as they will wait till the end of year to finish the quota. The sooner the quota is finished, the more chances 65 pointers have.


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully they don't limit the invites to only 75 point applicants at the start  I can't believe we are in for another year of this torture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Hopefully they don't limit the invites to only 75 point applicants at the start  I can't believe we are in for another year of this torture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just another year well you are highly optimist, i got 65 points but am not gonna expect anything from dibp in fact they are simply playing silly tricks with the most deserving candidates.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Just another year well you are highly optimist, i got 65 points but am not gonna expect anything from dibp in fact they are simply playing silly tricks with the most deserving candidates.




Another year, not just another year. Although I will have 70 points hopefully start of September. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

godspeed4476 said:


> Hey guys, i am re posting this over here as this seems to be more relevant thread. Hope you dont mind this
> 'A newb question, i received sponsorship from SA a week back, under the finance manager category, my points are 65 (including 5 of state sponsorship).
> I received the invitation through Skillselect, now when i apply for the visa, will i be put in the group of other applicants with 65 and 70 of accountant category? or will my visa be granted (after verification and medical) as i have SS?
> The reason i as this is that, i can try to increase my English score by 10 before i apply, as i slightly missed the 20 points, but i want to know if its necessary to do that. Its very difficult to get visa with 65 points in this category.'


Once you have an invitation and you submit your application, your visa gets processed normally and you'll get your grant as long as you have the points you declared on your EOI.

The points system is to rank EOIs to decide who gets an invitation first. You already have your invitation.


----------



## farazaid01

Now the only way for 60 and 65 pointers is to increase score such as giving pte A or ielts etc, I think such people should create a separate thread for tips to score 8 each or 79 each , they they should target to give such tests in a month or two- just lile a combined study group bec target is common-score high -  👍👍👍


----------



## Mev84

*Mechanical engineer*

Hi, 
I am new to this site.
I am mechanical engineer based in australia on a spouse visa.
My total points for visa 189 is 55 points.
End of August i will complete one full year in my occupation and and could claim 60 points.

I have just read that they have decreased the occupation ceilings for mech engineer and might increase the minimum points.

Is that true? Because am already 32 and will lose points for age mid next year.

Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

does the 2525 places now include 190 visa as well. i thought its not included in sol ceiling.


----------



## farazaid01

Sorry as I m a new member in this forum so unable to send links of dibp FAQ occupation ceiling definition 
An occupation ceiling is a limit on the number of invitations that can be issued through SkillSelect each year.

An occupation ceiling is applied to:
Skilled independent visas
Skilled regional sponsored visas
Skilled or business state or territory sponsored visas.
You will not be invited to apply for one of these visas if your occupation has reached its ceiling.


----------



## BAT7722

sumitsagar said:


> does the 2525 places now include 190 visa as well. i thought its not included in sol ceiling.




No. The 2500 number does NOT include 190 visa category. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEIRA CCC

Hi anybody got invited for 70 pts in NSW SS (i mean 65 + 5) with NAATI ? when did the last set of ppl get approval for 70 in NSW. Couldnt find in recent pages. If anybody knows please give me a hint.

Thanks heaps


----------



## genpmel

Just read about the OC of 2500. The last time I visited this forum was just 4 days ago, was hoping to read 65 pointers getting NSW 190 only to read they have yet again played this joke on us. What about 489 Family sponsor? from what I understand they will only invite 489 once they exhaust 189 etc, anyone knows how this works?


----------



## tan011

Can we can claim PY( SMIPA) points for external auditor?


----------



## amanaksh

KEIRA CCC said:


> Hi anybody got invited for 70 pts in NSW SS (i mean 65 + 5) with NAATI ? when did the last set of ppl get approval for 70 in NSW. Couldnt find in recent pages. If anybody knows please give me a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps




Congrats mate
What is your DOE??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

amanaksh said:


> Congrats mate
> What is your DOE??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry mate misunderstood! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drashti

Hey guys,
Can I put my brother's file along with me. I being principal applicant. If possible can I claim 5 points for that as I am including family... ?? Pls reply


----------



## FAIS

On Iscah:

DIBP will pro rata the following occupations for the 2016-17 program year:

DIBP will pro rata the following occupations for the 2016-17 program year:

· 2211 Accountants

· 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers

· 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts

· 2613 Software and Applications Programmers


----------



## drashti

Hey guys,
Can I put my brother's file along with me. I being principal applicant. If possible can I claim 5 points for that as I am including family... ?? Pls reply


----------



## thejesp

Friends, does anybody know when is the 189 invitations during July?


----------



## makapaka

July round update
6th July 2600 for 189
20th July 1300 for 189


----------



## genpmel

FAIS said:


> On Iscah:
> 
> DIBP will pro rata the following occupations for the 2016-17 program year:
> 
> DIBP will pro rata the following occupations for the 2016-17 program year:
> 
> · 2211 Accountants
> 
> · 2212 Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers
> 
> · 2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> 
> · 2613 Software and Applications Programmers



So they are going to send 20 or may be 50 invites to Accountants for at least 2 to 3 months and there will be a big pile of 70 pointers towards the third month. This is what they did last year and sent out few invites once a month. This year seems to be a repeat of last year.


----------



## azerty

genpmel said:


> So they are going to send 20 or may be 50 invites to Accountants for at least 2 to 3 months and there will be a big pile of 70 pointers towards the third month. This is what they did last year and sent out few invites once a month. This year seems to be a repeat of last year.


My personal view is that the 20 to 50 invites situation was a reaction to auditors taking a huge chunk of the invites at the start of the year, extending the queue for every other occupation. With auditors also on pro-rata this year, i'm guessing they won't be doing something like that again. And the 70s will get their invites pretty quickly.

Remains to be seen how 65 invites will be this year..


----------



## drashti

Hello guys,
Any chance for 65+5 pointers for external auditors ?


----------



## jsince89

hey guys , this is my first post here.

what are the chances for NSW invite for Accountants in November this year

i have 8 each in ielts and have just completed my graduation.

will be putting up EOI in November or December max to max.

15 bachelors 
20 Ielts
30 Age 
5 NSW SS

Total points 70 
Any help from the members here is highly appreciated


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully NSW starts inviting accountants straight away this year since the quota hasn't really changed, meaning they should have a better idea of who will get invites for 189 and not waste their invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

genpmel said:


> So they are going to send 20 or may be 50 invites to Accountants for at least 2 to 3 months and there will be a big pile of 70 pointers towards the third month. This is what they did last year and sent out few invites once a month. This year seems to be a repeat of last year.


They should send 117 invites per month to fill all 1413 places. But 1413 include internal auditors and other occupations as well. So I think external auditor will get around 80-90 invites per month and it means 40-45 invites per round.

Accountants will get 200 invites per month. So we will have to see how many places are filled by 70 pointers from 250.


----------



## Stormbaby

may i ask how can you know that auditors is a pro-rata occupation this year? is there any source that i can relate to?


----------



## jsince89

genpmel said:


> So they are going to send 20 or may be 50 invites to Accountants for at least 2 to 3 months and there will be a big pile of 70 pointers towards the third month. This is what they did last year and sent out few invites once a month. This year seems to be a repeat of last year.


what are the chances for NSW invite for Accountants in November this year

i have 8 each in ielts and have just completed my graduation.

will be putting up EOI in November or December max to max.

15 bachelors 
20 Ielts
30 Age 
5 NSW SS

Total points 70


----------



## makapaka

Stormbaby said:


> may i ask how can you know that auditors is a pro-rata occupation this year? is there any source that i can relate to?


This information is on iscah migration agent Facebook page. Someone asked them about the source, they replied this is what DIBP advised them.


----------



## drashti

Hello guys,
Any chance for 65+5 pointers for external auditors ?


----------



## drashti

can we get 5 more points for fiance as a co applicant? if he is from same occupation.. if yes will u pls highlight the requirements .....


----------



## Rab nawaz

drashti said:


> can we get 5 more points for fiance as a co applicant? if he is from same occupation.. if yes will u pls highlight the requirements .....


There isnt any points for fiance.


----------



## drashti

Rab nawaz said:


> There isnt any points for fiance.


Thanks a lot Ran nawaz... Can we claim points for brothers or sisters ? If we take them as a co applicant...


----------



## aurora.a

drashti said:


> Thanks a lot Ran nawaz... Can we claim points for brothers or sisters ? If we take them as a co applicant...




No and no. You need to read the information on the Dibp website. People here can give you wrong information


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike445566

Hi guys,

I have 60 + 5 points with 65 each in PTE. Is there any chance of invitation from NSW>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mike445566

Which body takes least time for General accountant and external auditor skill assessment?????????????/


----------



## yasirkayani

CPA taking 20 working days at this stage due to a lot of work pressure, in normal circumstances they take 10 to 15 working days. And IPA fast track is really good you will get your assessment in one day but charges are very high around 800$.


----------



## NP101

mike445566 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 60 + 5 points with 65 each in PTE. Is there any chance of invitation from NSW>>>>>>>>>


Highly unlikely


----------



## Hasib_BD

Hi! I have been a silent observer of this 
forum. I submitted my EOI under general accountant occupation in April 2015 with 60+5 (SS) with superior english. Now on September, I will get 5 additional points for age and my points will be 65+5(SS). Considering the current situation, what would be a tentative time for me to get nomination e-mail from NSW? THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## sameer_mobin

*Accountant 221111-Query regarding experience assessment*

Dear forum members,

I am planning to apply for skilled employment assessment. I have a Bachelor's degree with majors in Applied Accounting. (Attained in March-2013). 

I am working as a Senior Accountant since September 2013.

My query is: Will the assessment authorities deduct 2 years in my assessment? I have been reading many members from Engineering occupations stating that their assessments had deducted 2 years from their total experience. 

Will this apply to me as-well? I am confused.

Please do let me know.


----------



## fahad90

Got my Grant today. Below is my timeline

ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)

EOI 189: 30 Oct 2015 (65 points)
EOI 190 NSW: 8 March 2016 (70 points)

NSW Invitation Received: 25 March 2016
NSW lodged: 29 March 2016
NSW Approved: 6 April 2016
VISA Lodged: 9 May 2016 (all documents front loaded inc. Form 80 and 1221)
Medical: 13 May 2016
CO Assigned: 16 June 2016 (No documents requested)
Grant: 4 July 2016

No Verification call to my employer.

Good luck everyone and have patience. Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon


----------



## Rab nawaz

fahad90 said:


> Got my Grant today. Below is my timeline
> 
> ANZCO CODE:221111 (Accountant General)
> 
> EOI 189: 30 Oct 2015 (65 points)
> EOI 190 NSW: 8 March 2016 (70 points)
> 
> NSW Invitation Received: 25 March 2016
> NSW lodged: 29 March 2016
> NSW Approved: 6 April 2016
> VISA Lodged: 9 May 2016 (all documents front loaded inc. Form 80 and 1221)
> Medical: 13 May 2016
> CO Assigned: 16 June 2016 (No documents requested)
> Grant: 4 July 2016
> 
> No Verification call to my employer.
> 
> Good luck everyone and have patience. Hopefully everyone will get there grant soon


Congrts bro just a quick question you have mentioned 190 8th march does it means you have applied for 190 on 8th march or you did applied at the same time when you had placed EOi with 65 points on 30th of october 2015?


----------



## fahad90

Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts bro just a quick question you have mentioned 190 8th march does it means you have applied for 190 on 8th march or you did applied at the same time when you had placed EOi with 65 points on 30th of october 2015?


Thanks bro  .

I applied for 189 and 190 separately, so my 189 EOI is 30 October 2015 and 190 EOI date is 8th March 2016.


----------



## Rab nawaz

fahad90 said:


> Thanks bro  .
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 separately, so my 189 EOI is 30 October 2015 and 190 EOI date is 8th March 2016.


So you just got invitition in 17 days with 65+5 for subclass 190?


----------



## AtifMalik

I will have 70 points for 190 ( 65 +5) on 1st September 2016, Do you think i stand good chance for 190 EOI this Year?. I need your advice because this will determine if i choose to increase my IELTS Band from 7 each to 8 each. PTE is not an option as it is not available in my country


----------



## fahad90

Rab nawaz said:


> fahad90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I applied for 189 and 190 separately, so my 189 EOI is 30 October 2015 and 190 EOI date is 8th March 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just got invitition in 17 days with 65+5 for subclass 190?
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right. I got invitation within 20 days from NSW .


----------



## Rab nawaz

fahad90 said:


> Yes, that's right. I got invitation within 20 days from NSW .


But once you have 65 points on 30th october 2015 for 189 why you didnt applied for 190 at the same time i mean why you just wait for 5 months thats why am confused.


----------



## fahad90

Rab nawaz said:


> fahad90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's right. I got invitation within 20 days from NSW .
> 
> 
> 
> But once you have 65 points on 30th october 2015 for 189 why you didnt applied for 190 at the same time i mean why you just wait for 5 months thats why am confused.
Click to expand...

Good question. Because when i applied for 189 someone suggested me not to apply for 190, according to him i would get invitation on 65 points with 2 months. But in march i got frustrated and applied for 190. Thankfully i applied on time otherwise i would have missed invitation.


----------



## Rab nawaz

fahad90 said:


> Good question. Because when i applied for 189 someone suggested me not to apply for 190, according to him i would get invitation on 65 points with 2 months. But in march i got frustrated and applied for 190. Thankfully i applied on time otherwise i would have missed invitation.



Oh yes i got it now still you have made a very wise decision and it works straight away. It is one of the fastest invititions i have seen around me especially when it comes to Nsw SS 190.


----------



## Hasib_BD

Just out of curiosity, did NSW nominate 2777 accountants out of their 4000 quota? Any guesses?


----------



## razjoee

Kindly assist me seniors on the forum.

I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.

*Applicant A*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 10 points - Competent
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 14 January 2016

*Applicant B*
Occupation Code:221111
IELTS Score: 20 points - Superior
Total Points: 70
Visa date of Effect: 03 June 2016

My question boils to who will be selected first in a 189 invitation round. The visa dates of effect I understand are crucial in an invitation round but I have also heard that if applicants have the same score, the english scores are considered. How does this work in the above scenario.

Thanks


----------



## aurora.a

I'm feeling very anxious about the invitations going out tonight. Hopefully there isn't some crazy unpleasant surprise like even more 70 pointers than we were expecting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24

razjoee said:


> Kindly assist me seniors on the forum.
> 
> I want to understand the selection process on SkillSelect involving same number of points, in relation to date of effect VISA and IELTS scores. Please consider the following applicants A and B.
> 
> *Applicant A*
> Occupation Code:221111
> IELTS Score: 10 points - Competent
> Total Points: 70
> Visa date of Effect: 14 January 2016
> 
> *Applicant B*
> Occupation Code:221111
> IELTS Score: 20 points - Superior
> Total Points: 70
> Visa date of Effect: 03 June 2016
> 
> My question boils to who will be selected first in a 189 invitation round. The visa dates of effect I understand are crucial in an invitation round but I have also heard that if applicants have the same score, the english scores are considered. How does this work in the above scenario.
> 
> Thanks


For a 189, the only considerations are # of points and date of EOI. So in your example, Applicant A would be invited first. I've heard some states may factor English into whether they will invite you or not, but the Skill Select system doesn't look at English at all.


----------



## azerty

Current cut off dates for 189 without taking into account people who left the queue by other means (eg.190):
Accountant	
60	23/3/2015	470 days
65	6/10/2015	273 days
70	25/5/2016	41 days

Auditor	
60	27/7/2015	344 days
65+	7/9/2015	302 days

Hopefully there'll be good movement in the cutoff times tonight.


----------



## aurora.a

Is there anyone here waiting with 70 points? Otherwise I doubt we will get an idea until they publish the results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Is there anyone here waiting with 70 points? Otherwise I doubt we will get an idea until they publish the results
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aurora just a quick question you have mentioned in your's signature updated 10/06/2016 doest it means you have added 5 more points and finally you have 65+5??


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Aurora just a quick question you have mentioned in your's signature updated 10/06/2016 doest it means you have added 5 more points and finally you have 65+5??




Yup. I turned 25.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Yup. I turned 25.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With superiot English and 65+5 i reckon there are highly chances NSW will invite your for 190 but it is little confusing as some experts reckon NSW prefer those 65+5 who got superior English or relavant experience and having onshore degree as compare to those guys having 65+5 with NAATI OR PY. I am not shure about it what is yours opinion on this and once again we are discussing sub class 190 only.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> With superiot English and 65+5 i reckon there are highly chances NSW will invite your for 190 but it is little confusing as some experts reckon NSW prefer those 65+5 who got superior English or relavant experience and having onshore degree as compare to those guys having 65+5 with NAATI OR PY. I am not shure about it what is yours opinion on this and once again we are discussing sub class 190 only.




I think at the start they only invited 65+5 with superior English but towards the end most of the 65+5 people on this forum who had eois dated from November to mid March got an invite. I have no idea what kind of messed up selection process they will use this year since last year for accountants they didn't even follow their own rule of inviting higher point applicants first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I think at the start they only invited 65+5 with superior English but towards the end most of the 65+5 people on this forum who had eois dated from November to mid March got an invite. I have no idea what kind of messed up selection process they will use this year since last year for accountants they didn't even follow their own rule of inviting higher point applicants first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is very confusing as while discussing with an agent he reckon the cut offs for 190 is falling in march 2016 and most of the 65+5 were already invited by NSW even they have 65+5 with Naati or PY and onshore degree and they have applied for 190as well so in that case if these calculations are true you should be invited by NSW in next 2 months isnt it?


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> It is very confusing as while discussing with an agent he reckon the cut offs for 190 is falling in march 2016 and most of the 65+5 were already invited by NSW even they have 65+5 with Naati or PY and onshore degree and they have applied for 190as well so in that case if these calculations are true you should be invited by NSW in next 2 months isnt it?




I hope so but last year they didn't invite 65+5 with superior English until February. Hopefully this year because the 189 quota stayed about the same they will just invite 65 point accountants straight away, but who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drashti

Hello,
I want myself to get assessed for two occupations at the same time. Is that possible ? Can I apply for both simultaneously or will have to apply separately ? Do I need to pay twice ?? Which authority is assessing it both occupation together ??


----------



## razjoee

Maggie-May24 said:


> For a 189, the only considerations are # of points and date of EOI. So in your example, Applicant A would be invited first. I've heard some states may factor English into whether they will invite you or not, but the Skill Select system doesn't look at English at all.


Thanks Maggie.

I realized id read the English preference model on the NSW official page. So I guess that applies for 190 in NSW


----------



## yasirkayani

*mrkay*



aurora.a said:


> I'm feeling very anxious about the invitations going out tonight. Hopefully there isn't some crazy unpleasant surprise like even more 70 pointers than we were expecting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when did you update your EOI last time ? hopefully you will get invitation in first round of july if you submitted in january  best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## yasirkayani

*kayani*



drashti said:


> Hello,
> I want myself to get assessed for two occupations at the same time. Is that possible ? Can I apply for both simultaneously or will have to apply separately ? Do I need to pay twice ?? Which authority is assessing it both occupation together ??[/QUOT
> 
> which occupation ? i know about accounting , yes you can but with two different assessing authorities and charges varies so make sure which would be better for you,


----------



## favour28

is it that no accountants have been invited so far?

its very silent here


----------



## Jenue

Tired said:


> I am worried about the same. I think the cut off for 60 points must have been in end february. I submitted my EOI with 60 points in May as well. I think most of the places will be taken by 65 and above points... any comments?


I have 65 points. 
Submitted my EOI in 14/07/2016
I did not get any invitation.


----------



## amanaksh

Jenue said:


> I have 65 points.
> 
> Submitted my EOI in 14/07/2016
> 
> I did not get any invitation.




14-7-15 ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

favour28 said:


> is it that no accountants have been invited so far?
> 
> its very silent here


Unfortunately first six months are going to be very quiet if last year is of any indication. If external auditor occupation is also pro-rata, that will be even slower.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Unfortunately first six months are going to be very quiet if last year is of any indication. If external auditor occupation is also pro-rata, that will be even slower.




Here we go again  although I am thankful NSW didn't change their requirements. I am hopeful I will get an invite from them with 65+5 and superior English, but if they follow last year I'll still have to wait until February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

aurora.a said:


> Here we go again  although I am thankful NSW didn't change their requirements. I am hopeful I will get an invite from them with 65+5 and superior English, but if they follow last year I'll still have to wait until February
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to immitracker NSW invited accountants that had 65 + 5 and superior English before February as well. I too am waiting for NSW


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> According to immitracker NSW invited accountants that had 65 + 5 and superior English before February as well. I too am waiting for NSW




Yes but I remember that and it was a bit random before the mass invite in February 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crystal0707

I haven't seen anyone got an invite for accountant general occupation this invitation round(06/07/16).

Did DIBP skipped our occupation this round?....


----------



## nikhil555

*6 July 2016*

Any invites for the Account? If yes then @ what score?:noidea:


----------



## Neyogasgas

It really would be nice to hear of at least one accountant or auditor who got an invite.Their points and date of effect.


----------



## lssah501

It is acknowledged that the cut-off for accountant is 70 points up to the end of May whilst auditors go for 75.
Crazy isn't it?


----------



## razjoee

lssah501 said:


> It is acknowledged that the cut-off for accountant is 70 points up to the end of May whilst auditors go for 75.
> Crazy isn't it?


Who confirmed this? It appears that NO accountants or auditors were invited. The last round - 25.05.15 cleared all 70s in the queue and I seriously doubt that 6 days of 70s (from May 26 to May 31) would be sufficient. Id think that the occupation has been deliberately skipped for this round so that higher scores accumulate - this is really bad news for 60s and 65s. I've heard that pro-rating seeks to actually bias the selection to higher scores - in this regard pliz try by all means to increase your scores esp PTE/IELTS. We are also eager to hear news of any Accountant or Auditors who actually got invited in this round cause it will give an insight of the happenings yesterday in the interim whilst we wait for the official results of the round on DIBP or an announcement from them. This year ooks like things gonna be tougher.


----------



## aurora.a

lssah501 said:


> It is acknowledged that the cut-off for accountant is 70 points up to the end of May whilst auditors go for 75.
> Crazy isn't it?




In that case they must have only issued a few invites. There's no way that they issued hundreds of invites and only cleared 6 days for accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> In that case they must have only issued a few invites. There's no way that they issued hundreds of invites and only cleared 6 days for accountants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If 300+ invites can only move 13 days for 65s so why not this could be happend and we can expect anything from DIBP.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> If 300+ invites can only move 13 days for 65s so why not this could be happend and we can expect anything from DIBP.




That was including 70 pointers as well, which was at least 100-200 so only 13 days for 65 pointers doesn't seem too scary. Also if the cut off was 70 points how come we still have someone with 75 points waiting on the tracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

I think they have probably sent only arpund 50 invites or less. I think they did it last time as well


----------



## Neyogasgas

bridge93 said:


> I think they have probably sent only arpund 50 invites or less. I think they did it last time as well


You know or hear any of the 50?
Absolutely no one on this forum even though we have 70 and 75 pointers?


----------



## Neyogasgas

razjoee said:


> Who confirmed this? It appears that NO accountants or auditors were invited. The last round - 25.05.15 cleared all 70s in the queue and I seriously doubt that 6 days of 70s (from May 26 to May 31) would be sufficient. Id think that the occupation has been deliberately skipped for this round so that higher scores accumulate - this is really bad news for 60s and 65s. I've heard that pro-rating seeks to actually bias the selection to higher scores - in this regard pliz try by all means to increase your scores esp PTE/IELTS. We are also eager to hear news of any Accountant or Auditors who actually got invited in this round cause it will give an insight of the happenings yesterday in the interim whilst we wait for the official results of the round on DIBP or an announcement from them. This year ooks like things gonna be tougher.


As odd as this sounds,nothing PROVES otherwise


----------



## MichaelZ

Hey guys,

I submitted my EOI in March (65) and scored my PTE Test late June (Superior) 

I received my invitation last night with 75 pts  

Lodged my application today and will be doing my medical check up with my wife on Friday 

Hope this clears up some of the questions on here in regards to whether there are any invites this round for General Accountant


----------



## favour28

MichaelZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in March (65) and scored my PTE Test late June (Superior)
> 
> I received my invitation last night with 75 pts
> 
> Lodged my application today and will be doing my medical check up with my wife on Friday
> 
> Hope this clears up some of the questions on here in regards to whether there are any invites this round for General Accountant


Congrats michael.Good to hear of one invite


----------



## bridge93

Thanks for the info


----------



## aurora.a

Well I guess that means the cutoff has been pushed to 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kereta

MichaelZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in March (65) and scored my PTE Test late June (Superior)
> 
> I received my invitation last night with 75 pts
> 
> Lodged my application today and will be doing my medical check up with my wife on Friday
> 
> Hope this clears up some of the questions on here in regards to whether there are any invites this round for General Accountant


Congratulations Michael! Did you take any tuition for PTE test in Malaysia? I am struggling with speaking in PTE of, both my pronunciation and oral fluency are very low, but I scored a band 7.5 in IELTS :confused2:. 

Took the PTE test twice, speaking is my weakest component somehow. 
Speaking attempt 1 - 62 (Oral fluency: 62, Pronunciation: 52)
Speaking attempt 2 - 50 (Oral fluency: 59, Pronunciation: 49)


----------



## azerty

There were 6 weeks of accountant 75s instead of the usual 2 weeks. It may have affected the number of 70s invited this round somewhat. I heard from another forum there was a 70 point invite for 27/5.


----------



## yellow22

Congrats Michael!

I lodged my eoi on 16/06/16 with 70 points(general accountant), have not heard anything..


----------



## yellow22

azerty said:


> There were 6 weeks of accountant 75s instead of the usual 2 weeks. It may have affected the number of 70s invited this round somewhat. I heard from another forum there was a 70 point invite for 27/5.


Hey azerty, do you know which forum is it from?


----------



## azerty

yellow22 said:


> Hey azerty, do you know which forum is it from?


It's in chinese, but you are welcome to check it out if you read the language.
link


----------



## razjoee

MichaelZ said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my EOI in March (65) and scored my PTE Test late June (Superior)
> 
> I received my invitation last night with 75 pts
> 
> Lodged my application today and will be doing my medical check up with my wife on Friday
> 
> Hope this clears up some of the questions on here in regards to whether there are any invites this round for General Accountant


Thanks and congrats Michael. This news shows at least some movement in the occupation invitations.

I have gone back to prior invitation rounds on dibp and summarized last year's invitations as per attached pic and the analysis is interesting. It appears that the first half of the year, DIBP preferred to pile up EOIs and only invited few numbers - evidenced by the increasing backlog on 70s from zero in the 6/7/15 round to around 75 days backlogs for applicants with 70 points in the 23 Nov, and the two Dec rounds of 2015. The data appears to show that serious invitations in this occupation started in January 2016 especially the second round for the month (22 Jan 2016) where the backlog was literally cleared for 70 pointers thus giving 65 pointers a chance in the February rounds (moving the 65 pointers invitation backlog by 105 days.

I think DIBP will want to keep this occupation open for much of the year so they will sparingly issue invitations - again this is bad news to lower points applicants (60s and 65s) and also to 70 pointers as the queue will move much more slowly whilst allowing 75+ pointers to keep jumping the queue at their expense. My earlier post was asserting that it was impossible to move 70s by only 6 days but now I think its possible. We might be seeing a repeat of the two November 2015 rounds where a backlog of 5 and 9 days respectively of 70 pointers was cleared. What it may mean is that if you lodged your EOI end of June 2016 with 70 points, it may take 3+ rounds to clear the queue for your invitation. If by any means your points score cannot be worked on to increase your tally, I guess you have to put on your "waiting coat" coz it may be hell of a looooong wait...

Cheers...


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> It's in chinese, but you are welcome to check it out if you read the language.
> 
> link




Thanks a lot for translating. My Chinese is terrible haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Thanks a lot for translating. My Chinese is terrible haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The final report in the link reports the cut off to be around 5/30 with a 70 on 5/31 not invited.

There is also advice which i urge those of you who are lucky enough to get an invite to follow, given the limited spaces available.

If you have put in 2 eois (eg. Accountant and Auditor) and gotten an invite in one. Suspend your other EOI. It keeps your EOI in queue without affecting your DOE.

Similarly, if you're expecting an invite in both at the same time (eg. 75 points) do the same.

Getting a 2nd invite does not help you and it affects the number of invites available for others to use.


----------



## drashti

Can anyone pls tell approximate waiting time for 65 pointers ??


----------



## genpmel

Hi friends,

On Iscah migration it states that 489 family sponsored visa will increase from 5 to 100 each round. how does this work for Accountants? I have 70 points with FS. Any info will greatly help.
Good news for 489 (Family sponsored) at last | Iscah


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> The final report in the link reports the cut off to be around 5/30 with a 70 on 5/31 not invited.
> 
> There is also advice which i urge those of you who are lucky enough to get an invite to follow, given the limited spaces available.
> 
> If you have put in 2 eois (eg. Accountant and Auditor) and gotten an invite in one. Suspend your other EOI. It keeps your EOI in queue without affecting your DOE.
> 
> Similarly, if you're expecting an invite in both at the same time (eg. 75 points) do the same.
> 
> Getting a 2nd invite does not help you and it affects the number of invites available for others to use.




I will definitely do this once I get an invite but unfortunately I think the majority of people probably won't bother. They really need to do something about this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28

azerty said:


> It's in chinese, but you are welcome to check it out if you read the language.
> link


I went to the page even before you provided the link because i had seen it somewhere before as a source of information.I tried translating into English but still understood absolutely nothing.
Thanks for translating


----------



## BAT7722

drashti said:


> Can anyone pls tell approximate waiting time for 65 pointers ??




Unascertainable!!


----------



## aurora.a

drashti said:


> Can anyone pls tell approximate waiting time for 65 pointers ??




There's backlog of 65 pointers from October 2015. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelZ

kereta said:


> Congratulations Michael! Did you take any tuition for PTE test in Malaysia? I am struggling with speaking in PTE of, both my pronunciation and oral fluency are very low, but I scored a band 7.5 in IELTS :confused2:.
> 
> Took the PTE test twice, speaking is my weakest component somehow.
> Speaking attempt 1 - 62 (Oral fluency: 62, Pronunciation: 52)
> Speaking attempt 2 - 50 (Oral fluency: 59, Pronunciation: 49)


Hey, I practiced PTE for about a month before attempting my first and only exam.

Can't believe that I passed it with 1 shot, a huge relief after having my confidence butchered by 8 IELST attempts!

I guess you have to identify your weakness within the Speaking tests, maybe it's the Describe Image or Retelling Lecture part that you find more challenging? etc..


----------



## ozlucas

genpmel said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> On Iscah migration it states that 489 family sponsored visa will increase from 5 to 100 each round. how does this work for Accountants? I have 70 points with FS. Any info will greatly help.


Check any previous invitations rounds(25/05 for example), it is written crystal clear:

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect *first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)* visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be *no invitations issued for subclass 489* visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
*Accountants​*
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## genpmel

ozlucas said:


> Check any previous invitations rounds(25/05 for example), it is written crystal clear:
> 
> Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each monthly invitation round over the 2015-16 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. SkillSelect *first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)* visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Spon​sored) visas. If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be *no invitations issued for subclass 489* visas in these occupations:
> 
> ICT Business and Systems Analysts
> *Accountants​*
> Software and Applications Programmers.


So in this case there wont be a single 489 FS visa given to any accountant for the whole Financial Year.


----------



## amanaksh

genpmel said:


> So in this case there wont be a single 489 FS visa  given to any accountant for the whole Financial Year.




And if someone have 75 points then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drashti

Hello,
I have read one post on this thread wherein someone has written that they applied for assessment of multiple occupations with same authority at the same time. I am unable to find that post now. can anyone pls help? is that possible to do so? which authority is doing it ?


----------



## razjoee

I think it's ICAA


----------



## SolJ

Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.

- Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70 

I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round. 
Is there a backlog for external auditors? 

Many thanks.


----------



## NP101

SolJ said:


> Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> - Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70
> 
> I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round.
> Is there a backlog for external auditors?
> 
> Many thanks.


You should get invite within 2 rounds 
Good luck


----------



## SolJ

Thank you, I really hope that's the case!!


----------



## Pennelloppe

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2016
Points: 65
Invitation:???
Visa Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???
____________________

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 190 NSW: 10-Jul-2016
Points: 670
Invitation:???
Visa Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Pennelloppe

SolJ said:


> Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> - Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70
> 
> I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round.
> Is there a backlog for external auditors?
> 
> Many thanks.


Did you apply for 189 or 190 with 70 points?


----------



## Pennelloppe

mpat01 said:


> I've read at some blog that 65 pointers before 30 May have received an invitation. Well, if there are not many 70+ pointers before the next round you are likely to receive an invitation. Good Luck.


Can you send me reference link? I've been waiting with 65 point visa 189 since 25 Feb 2015-see below

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2015
Points: 65
Invitation:???
PR Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Pennelloppe

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2015
Points: 65
Invitation:???
PR Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???
_________________________
Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 190 NSW: 10-Jul-2016
Points: 70
Invitation:???
PR Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## SolJ

Pennelloppe said:


> SolJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> - Code: 221213 External Auditor - EOI lodged: 29/04/2016 - Points: 70
> 
> I did not receive an invitation during the 6 July round.
> Is there a backlog for external auditors?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply for 189 or 190 with 70 points?
Click to expand...

My EOI is for 189 visa with 70 Points. Holding thumbs for an invite later in July or in August hopefully!


----------



## Pennelloppe

Management accountant (ANZSCO code 221112) 
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-2016 (this year)
Points: 65
Invitation:???
PR Lodgement:???
Visa Grant: ???


----------



## Pennelloppe

Correction:
EOI for 189: 25-Feb-*2016*


----------



## Rab nawaz

Pennelloppe said:


> Correction:
> EOI for 189: 25-Feb-*2016*


At the moment there isnt any chance for 65s due to huge backlog of 65s ant the cut off are still in october 2015.


----------



## Hasib_BD

Hey guys, just wanted to know till which month did NSW (190) nominate 65+5 pointers with superior english? And I assume that they had already started nominating 65+5 pointers with proficient english. Is that correct?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hasib_BD said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to know till which month did NSW (190) nominate 65+5 pointers with superior english? And I assume that they had already started nominating 65+5 pointers with proficient english. Is that correct?


Yes untill march 2016 they had sent couple of invititions for 65+5 but we arnt shure the candidates have Superior English/Experience or they just have competent English with professional year or Naati.


----------



## MichaelED

Hi

I've got 75 points and still waiting to be invited by NSW (190). [accountant general]
(lodged originally in March 2016 with 65, got 75 in May).

Does anybody know whether NSW has issued any invitations for 2016-2017 yet?
Does anyone know how long would it normally take to get an invite in my situation? 

I've heard that NSW have not been consistent in the past with issuing invitation to accountants (i.e. issuing to 65s whilst having some 70s wait) - Does anyone know to what extent is that accurate ?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## NP101

MichaelED said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got 75 points and still waiting to be invited by NSW (190). [accountant general]
> (lodged originally in March 2016 with 65, got 75 in May).
> 
> Does anybody know whether NSW has issued any invitations for 2016-2017 yet?
> Does anyone know how long would it normally take to get an invite in my situation?
> 
> I've heard that NSW have not been consistent in the past with issuing invitation to accountants (i.e. issuing to 65s whilst having some 70s wait) - Does anyone know to what extent is that accurate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


Wait for 189 you will get it in the next few rounds


----------



## razjoee

MichaelED said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got 75 points and still waiting to be invited by NSW (190). [accountant general]
> (lodged originally in March 2016 with 65, got 75 in May).
> 
> Does anybody know whether NSW has issued any invitations for 2016-2017 yet?
> Does anyone know how long would it normally take to get an invite in my situation?
> 
> I've heard that NSW have not been consistent in the past with issuing invitation to accountants (i.e. issuing to 65s whilst having some 70s wait) - Does anyone know to what extent is that accurate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


I'm guessing you have 189 Eoi too? I have the same points and occ code I lodged two EOIs 189 and 190 and with 70 you have a good chance of an earlier invite. Not too sure abt nsw attitude to higher points although their site clearly indicates that it ranks EOIs in the following order

- occupation code
- number of points per skillselect
- English ability
- work experience

I guess on paper that implies that higher points is prioritized, however in practice that may not follow (probably bcz 189 would normally take up this group)


----------



## Makybe Diva

NP101 said:


> Wait for 189 you will get it in the next few rounds


I believe he has claimed partner points from an occupation on the CSOL therefore only has 65 points for a 189.


----------



## Makybe Diva

MichaelED said:


> Hi
> 
> I've got 75 points and still waiting to be invited by NSW (190). [accountant general]
> (lodged originally in March 2016 with 65, got 75 in May).
> 
> Does anybody know whether NSW has issued any invitations for 2016-2017 yet?
> Does anyone know how long would it normally take to get an invite in my situation?
> 
> I've heard that NSW have not been consistent in the past with issuing invitation to accountants (i.e. issuing to 65s whilst having some 70s wait) - Does anyone know to what extent is that accurate ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


There has been nobody reporting any invites from NSW yet so it might be another few weeks yet.

There were suggestions that some with the same points but later EOIs jumped the queue for no obvious reason however I can't think of any situation where someone with 70+5 points missed out to someone with 65+5 points - so you should be top of the queue when invites begin for 16-17, especially with 20 for English.

Good luck....


----------



## jkfooty1

I dont know why everyone is expecting something from NSW when they clearly said they will start invitations at the end of July


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> I dont know why everyone is expecting something from NSW when they clearly said they will start invitations at the end of July


Because there is only one rule for NSW that there is no rule.


----------



## aurora.a

I don't know about accountants, but there are a few external auditors on this forum with 70+5 who did not get invited even though other external auditors with only 65+5 got invited, and their eois were also lodged before the last NSW invite round in March for accountants/external auditors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ

aurora.a said:


> I don't know about accountants, but there are a few external auditors on this forum with 70+5 who did not get invited even though other external auditors with only 65+5 got invited, and their eois were also lodged before the last NSW invite round in March for accountants/external auditors
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Aurora.a, do you know of any external auditors getting an invite for 189 Visa on 6 July? Many thanks!


----------



## FAIS

So 189 requirement has reached 75 points mark, both for External Auditors and Accountants! Next year's stop will be 80 points I believe. 

To get 75, people must score maximum towards English and Age, and get 5 extra points for Australian study in addition to more than 3 years post qualification relevant offshore experience OR without Australian study with 5 years or more post qualification experience (for offshore applicants). With more experience, people usually lose 'Age' points. I call them super humans, or super accountants/ auditors.

I am just thinking what will be the term for 80 pointers next year!


----------



## FAIS

Makybe Diva said:


> There has been nobody reporting any invites from NSW yet so it might be another few weeks yet.
> 
> There were suggestions that some with the same points but later EOIs jumped the queue for no obvious reason however I can't think of any situation where someone with 70+5 points missed out to someone with 65+5 points - so you should be top of the queue when invites begin for 16-17, especially with 20 for English.
> 
> Good luck....


Makybe Diva, you are one lucky person who has received NSW nomination with 60+5. How did you do that?


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> Hi Aurora.a, do you know of any external auditors getting an invite for 189 Visa on 6 July? Many thanks!


What's your points breakup?


----------



## ricky_00

jkfooty1 said:


> I dont know why everyone is expecting something from NSW when they clearly said they will start invitations at the end of July


Can you please quote the reference?


----------



## ricky_00

As far as I remember NSW stopped inviting after 1st week of February 2016


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> So 189 requirement has reached 75 points mark, both for External Auditors and Accountants! Next year's stop will be 80 points I believe.
> 
> Hi FAIS, may you share where these statistics came from? Many thanks!


----------



## TolecnaL

Yes, please kindly share the information.


----------



## Makybe Diva

FAIS said:


> Makybe Diva, you are one lucky person who has received NSW nomination with 60+5. How did you do that?


90s in PTE, good timing and ALOT of luck..


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> What's your points breakup?


Hi there, its as follows:

Age: 30
English: 10 (8.5 in each bandwidth except writing I got a 7, so this can be improved!) 
Qualifications: 15
Experience: 15

Total = 70


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> FAIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> So 189 requirement has reached 75 points mark, both for External Auditors and Accountants! Next year's stop will be 80 points I believe.
> 
> Hi FAIS, may you share where these statistics came from? Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have incorrectly used the word 'requirement'. I meant to say that people with 70 points are not receiving invitations. There is at least one member with 75 points (external auditor) who hasn't received invitation in the first round of 2016-17. So I believe there are many in the queue with 75 points or above.
> 
> I may be wrong, but this seems to be the most probable scenario for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## aurora.a

Azerty read on a Chinese forum that an accountant with 70 points got invited with eoi on 5/30. 70 pointers are still moving, just more slowly. External auditors have backlog from October. It just depends on how much they limited the invites this past round, I think it is likely that they only issued less than 100 invites like they did start of last July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> Hi there, its as follows:
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10 (8.5 in each bandwidth except writing I got a 7, so this can be improved!)
> Qualifications: 15
> Experience: 15
> 
> Total = 70


You are only short of 5 points to become a super human.

But you can become more than that with 80 points if you try your luck with PTE.


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> You are only short of 5 points to become a super human.
> 
> But you can become more than that with 80 points if you try your luck with PTE.



Thank you for the info FAIS, the immigration agency I am using have never mentioned PTE. How is it different from IELTS?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Guys,

Need your valuable feedback.

Lodged in EOI with 75 points for Accountants (General) under 189. When am I supposed to receive the invitation.


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Azerty read on a Chinese forum that an accountant with 70 points got invited with eoi on 5/30. 70 pointers are still moving, just more slowly. External auditors have backlog from October. It just depends on how much they limited the invites this past round, I think it is likely that they only issued less than 100 invites like they did start of last July.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How come no one on our forum reported any invitation?


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> Thank you for the info FAIS, the immigration agency I am using have never mentioned PTE. How is it different from IELTS?


It's relatively easier than IELTS. People usually get additional 10 points towards English. But check if it is available in your country.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> How come no one on our forum reported any invitation?




Because it only moved 6 days and if they only invited 75 accountants and even fewer external auditors, then it makes sense people on here didn't get invited. Hopefully it will be better next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Because it only moved 6 days and if they only invited 75 accountants and even fewer external auditors, then it makes sense people on here didn't get invited. Hopefully it will be better next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not expecting any change in 2nd round of July. First round was for 2600 invites while the second one is for 1300.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> I am not expecting any change in 2nd round of July. First round was for 2600 invites while the second one is for 1300.




They did the same last year too, even though there were more total invites for the first July round they only invited a small number of accountants. I am just going to wait until the results are published before I start freaking out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

nishesh.koirala said:


> Guys,
> 
> Need your valuable feedback.
> 
> Lodged in EOI with 75 points for Accountants (General) under 189. When am I supposed to receive the invitation.


Very soon my friend very soon. You are one of the very few. Do not forget to update us when you get it. People usually forget this forum after receiving invitations.


----------



## FAIS

I am just remembering my days when I lodged EOI in 2013. I was scoring 30 in Age. But I neither worked hard for IELTS to get maximum nor did I report all my experience as 'relevant' as I had to obtain a lot of documents from my past employers. So I just scored 60 and received invite for 189. Never ever thought about 190. I used to think 190 as inferior.

And I am now thinking that I am less deserving than you guys. I have still not decided to move to Australia so I am practically going to waste all the money and effort put into this process.

Until last year, I was thinking I would apply again if I decide to move after my first PR expires. Now I think it is not possible to get 189 or even 190 again even if I score max in Age, English and Work Experience (I have already lost 5 towards Age).

I seriously feel for the guys who are struggling this year. What a shame.


----------



## aurora.a

If the new points required is really 75 I hope to god I can get invited by NSW with 70 and superior English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

For those who were asking about nsw. The nsw page does mention the first round of invites to be in late july.
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

I'm relatively certain the cutoff hasn't moved to 75 for accountants. Will be waiting for the report.


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> If the new points required is really 75 I hope to god I can get invited by NSW with 70 and superior English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Are you gaining another 5 points to make 70 or have you already?


----------



## 65Points!

If you watch the latest Q&A video by ISCAH starting 18:10, they are suggesting the 6th July round concentrated on IT and Engineering Occupations and not so much on other occupations. If true, and all the 75 pointers have been cleared piled up till the 5th July midnight and the 70 pointers have moved by a week's time, I would doubt we are that lost in the chase for the PR as we are assuming.

If 50 odd invites (assumptive) covered that much, NSW invites are definitely on for the 65 pointers, and 70 pointers are headed the 189 way.

My sense, and as suggested by attentionseeker earlier, the initial 189 rounds are going to slow for the Accountants, so let us wait out till October to see how the things proceed, further let us not have too much high hopes of Accountants getting invites from NSW in the initial rounds, even they take it a little easy initially with the Accountants.


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Are you gaining another 5 points to make 70 or have you already?




I will get another 5 points in September when I finish my course


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

My guess is that they probably invited 20 people in the first round. If I have 70 points at any point during the next year, I wouldn't be too worried. Of course unless your visa is expiring.


----------



## bridge93

They have given 104 invitations in the 6th July round and 55 to external auditors


----------



## Rab nawaz

The most awaited news of 2016

SkillSelect 6 July 2016 round results


----------



## makapaka

What are the cut off date and points for accountant and auditors?


----------



## Rab nawaz

makapaka said:


> What are the cut off date and points for accountant and auditors?



30th of may 2016


----------



## azerty

For some unknown reason the accountant cutoff is on the main skillselect page after the occupation ceiling table. 30th may 2016 70 points for accountants. TBA for auditors (which is also weird)

Also remember there are 6 weeks of 75 pointers instead of 2 weeks this round.


----------



## Attentionseeker

So the 70 pointers have moved 5 days. The cutoff points for May 25th was 65 points, which means that all 70 pointers were cleared till 25th. There has to be around 60-70 75 pointers then.


----------



## aurora.a

Okay so should I panic yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> So the 70 pointers have moved 5 days. The cutoff points for May 25th was 65 points, which means that all 70 pointers were cleared till 25th. There has to be around 60-70 75 pointers then.


42 days of 75s and 5 days of 70s


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Okay so should I panic yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be fine come september


----------



## FAIS

Attentionseeker said:


> So the 70 pointers have moved 5 days. The cutoff points for May 25th was 65 points, which means that all 70 pointers were cleared till 25th. There has to be around 60-70 75 pointers then.


How can we deduce that there were 60-70 75 pointers in 42 days? There might be more 70s in 5 days than 75s in 42!


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Okay so should I panic yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your occupation's cutoff is showing TBA...  I wonder what are they doing.


----------



## FAIS

azerty said:


> For some unknown reason the accountant cutoff is on the main skillselect page after the occupation ceiling table. 30th may 2016 70 points for accountants. TBA for auditors (which is also weird)
> 
> Also remember there are 6 weeks of 75 pointers instead of 2 weeks this round.


I have heard from someone in Australia, his agent says that they have not arrived at the definite cutoff for auditors because they are looking for those accountants who have also filed EOIs for auditors. Once the situation gets clear, they will announce. 

But then I wonder why have they announced the number of invites. Anyway, since the source is third/ fourth party, I don't give much heed to this info.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hi Friends!!

Any hope for 65 pointers?

EOI 65 FOR 190 (30/4/2016)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Ahamudul said:


> Hi Friends!!
> 
> Any hope for 65 pointers? ☺😗😙
> 
> EOI 65 FOR 189 (30/4/2016)
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Attentionseeker said:


> So the 70 pointers have moved 5 days. The cutoff points for May 25th was 65 points, which means that all 70 pointers were cleared till 25th. There has to be around 60-70 75 pointers then.


Hi Attentionseeker,!!

Any hope for 65+5 for 190?? ⚠


----------



## aadiv83

HI All

Can someone advise if this the correct forum to get some info about 222112 Finance broker field and if yes, what are the chances to receive invitation under NSW stream 2 as i have 65 points all together for v 190 SS.

Please advise.
Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

aadiv83 said:


> HI All
> 
> Can someone advise if this the correct forum to get some info about 222112 Finance broker field and if yes, what are the chances to receive invitation under NSW stream 2 as i have 65 points all together for v 190 SS.
> 
> Please advise.
> Thanks


As per my information nsw is closed for finance broker.


----------



## aadiv83

Rab nawaz said:


> As per my information nsw is closed for finance broker.


Thanks for the info Rab

Can you please advise if there any website where i can check this information as you mentioned its closed.

Thanks


----------



## Puggy123

Hi there,

Can someone kindly advise for both General accountant and Auditor, what is the latest cut off for EOI? How many months of backlogs for 60 points?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aadiv83 said:


> Thanks for the info Rab
> 
> Can you please advise if there any website where i can check this information as you mentioned its closed.
> 
> Thanks


Finance Broker Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## ricky_00

Ahamudul said:


> Hi Attentionseeker,!!
> 
> Any hope for 65+5 for 190?? ⚠


I am in the same boat my friend.
NSW will start inviting by the end of this month.

Fingers Cross :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ku_

Applied on 19-05-2016 with a points total of 65.. Wonder what my chances are of getting an invite looking at the current round!! Will loose 5 points in August..


----------



## nomaduser

*Can we update the test scores?*

Hey guys.. Are we allowed to change the english language test score on the EOI account?:confused2:

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## nishesh.koirala

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys.. Are we allowed to change the english language test score on the EOI account?:confused2:
> 
> Please advice. Thanks


Yes you can update anytime as I did .. See my signature


----------



## Attentionseeker

FAIS said:


> How can we deduce that there were 60-70 75 pointers in 42 days? There might be more 70s in 5 days than 75s in 42!


Doubt that. If that's the case, then things will be much worse this year. However, we are sure about one thing, they invited around 100 people in last round. The fact that only 5 days backlog is cleared means that there were quite a few 75 pointers.


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some unknown reason the accountant cutoff is on the main skillselect page after the occupation ceiling table. 30th may 2016 70 points for accountants. TBA for auditors (which is also weird)
> 
> Also remember there are 6 weeks of 75 pointers instead of 2 weeks this round.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard from someone in Australia, his agent says that they have not arrived at the definite cutoff for auditors because they are looking for those accountants who have also filed EOIs for auditors. Once the situation gets clear, they will announce.
> 
> But then I wonder why have they announced the number of invites. Anyway, since the source is third/ fourth party, I don't give much heed to this info.
Click to expand...


Really hope we will get some clarity soon - The suspense is too much. Will feel better once knowing what the cutoff was for auditors!


----------



## razjoee

Attentionseeker said:


> Doubt that. If that's the case, then things will be much worse this year. However, we are sure about one thing, they invited around 100 people in last round. The fact that only 5 days backlog is cleared means that there were quite a few 75 pointers.


Looks like we had quite a chunk of 75s due to a 42 day backlog on the whole occupation but I guess 60-70 is much of a exaggerated estimate. the 2nd invitation round will paint a clearer picture I guess


----------



## blackrider89

Due to PTE it seems there is a huge backlog of 70 and 75 pointers. 

One who submits EOI today with 70 points should expect to receive an invitation in 1.5-2 months. It's just pathetic.


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Due to PTE it seems there is a huge backlog of 70 and 75 pointers.
> 
> One who submits EOI today with 70 points should expect to receive an invitation in 1.5-2 months. It's just pathetic.



Yes and on the top of that nsw never mention the orignal backlog i mean the backlog for 65 pointers is still october 2015 even after hundreds of invititions and in the same way the backlog for 70s is also out of brain.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and on the top of that nsw never mention the orignal backlog i mean the backlog for 65 pointers is still october 2015 even after hundreds of invititions and in the same way the backlog for 70s is also out of brain.


Those 65 pointers with no English points and some with 10 points were never invited by NSW. It's a myth that NSW has cleared all of 65 pointers from December to Feb. And there were very few taxation and management accountants invited by NSW. Those two big rounds were mostly 65 pointers with superior English and accountant (general). A lot of people with proficient English were also invited but I don't think all of them were invited.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Those 65 pointers with no English points and some with 10 points were never invited by NSW. It's a myth that NSW has cleared all of 65 pointers from December to Feb. And there were very few taxation and management accountants invited by NSW. Those two big rounds were mostly 65 pointers with superior English and accountant (general). A lot of people with proficient English were also invited but I don't think all of them were invited.


The question is that when someone got superior English and he is sitting onshore 99% the points touch 70 and the candidate is taken by 189 so it means majority of those 65+5 have pro-efficient English with PY or Naati but still after Hundreds of invititions in those big rounds the cut off just moves for some weeks. Moreover, in last march 2015 there were very few people who who didnt got invitition with 60 points and it takes 1 whole year to score 5 more points with PY but according to dibp they got thousands of 65 in october which is completely strange.


----------



## Attentionseeker

razjoee said:


> Looks like we had quite a chunk of 75s due to a 42 day backlog on the whole occupation but I guess 60-70 is much of a exaggerated estimate. the 2nd invitation round will paint a clearer picture I guess


It has never happened before that they sent out 100 invites and only 5 days of backlog is cleared for 70 pointers.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> The question is that when someone got superior English and he is sitting onshore 99% the points touch 70 and the candidate is taken by 189 so it means majority of those 65+5 have pro-efficient English with PY or Naati but still after Hundreds of invititions in those big rounds the cut off just moves for some weeks. Moreover, in last march 2015 there were very few people who who didnt got invitition with 65 points and it takes 1 whole year to score 5 more points with PY but according to dibp they got thousands of 65 in october which is completely strange.


I think the cutoff date should move a bit faster in the months of Nov-March but only if it gets to 65 pointers. I remember in the invitation round of Feb, most people invited had EOI dates of Dec-Feb. IMO that was the biggest of two rounds as it cleared 100 percent of those with superior English. Then March round cleared people from Feb-March with superior English and cleared most of those with proficient English. Like I said before, most were general accountants. You are forgetting taxation and management accountants. And those with no English points. 

I disagree that 99 percent of onshore people with superior English can get to 70. Majority of undergrads lose 5 points for age as they are younger than 25. And then post graduate people like me, a lot of post graduate programs are just 1-1.5 years so we lose 5 points there. And then not everyone can score 79+ in PTE.


----------



## blackrider89

Attentionseeker said:


> I think the cutoff date should move a bit faster in the months of Nov-March but only if it gets to 65 pointers. I remember in the invitation round of Feb, most people invited had EOI dates of Dec-Feb. IMO that was the biggest of two rounds as it cleared 100 percent of those with superior English. Then March round cleared people from Feb-March with superior English and cleared most of those with proficient English. Like I said before, most were general accountants. You are forgetting taxation and management accountants. And those with no English points.
> 
> I disagree that 99 percent of onshore people with superior English can get to 70. Majority of undergrads lose 5 points for age as they are younger than 25. And then post graduate people like me, a lot of post graduate programs are just 1-1.5 years so we lose 5 points there. And then not everyone can score 79+ in PTE.


Most can't score 8.0+ in Ielts and not everyone can in PTE. But it's still a huge difference between the two tests matie. Most post-graduate programs that are accredited by CPA or CA are 2 years, as a matter of fact. 

Plenty of them are over 25; they came here a few years ago, can't score 8.0 in Ielts - some can't even score 7.0. They thus renew their visa, once or twice after their 485. Some find a partner with the same situation. They then try to get more points by studying NAATI and/or Professional year. They stand at 55 or 60 points. Some have 65 even without Ielts 7.0. 

Then all in a sudden, they score 65 or even 79+ in PTE. Though I do agree with you that 99% is a bit of an exaggeration. 

As a result, heaps have 70 or even 75 points now. Is it crystal clear now?


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Most can't score 8.0+ in Ielts and not everyone can in PTE. But it's still a huge difference between the two tests matie. Most post-graduate programs that are accredited by CPA or CA are 2 years, as a matter of fact.
> 
> Plenty of them are over 25; they came here a few years ago, can't score 8.0 in Ielts - some can't even score 7.0. They thus renew their visa, once or twice after their 485. Some find a partner with the same situation. They then try to get more points by studying NAATI and/or Professional year. They stand at 55 or 60 points. Some have 65 even without Ielts 7.0.
> 
> Then all in a sudden, they score 65 or even 79+ in PTE. Though I do agree with you that 99% is a bit of an exaggeration.
> 
> As a result, heaps have 70 or even 75 points now. Is it crystal clear now?


65 arnt possible without pro efficient English even they did pass Naati+Py and there are exceptional cases when someone have degree+Py+Naati+Partner and those who can pass Naati can easily score 65+ in PTE Pearson. Second, there is no doubt folks are getting points from every possible way but how dibp is publishing the figures are indeed very strange. Last march 2015 there are very very few 65 outthere who didnt who didnt got invitition but after 7 months later when they did invite some 65s in september and october the backlog just move for couple of weeks even the easiest and the most possible way of getting 5 points for 60s was professional year but it takes atleast 11 months to complete the course and we cannot say there are thousands of 60s who did pass Naati or get partners points in those 7 months then where did they are getting that much 65s and the backlog is still there 8 october 2015.


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> 65 arnt possible without pro efficient English even they did pass Naati+Py and there are exceptional cases when someone have degree+Py+Naati+Partner and those who can pass Naati can easily score 65+ in PTE Pearson. Second, there is no doubt folks are getting points from every possible way but how dibp is publishing the figures are indeed very strange. Last march 2015 there are very very few 65 outthere who didnt who didnt got invitition but after 7 months later when they did invite some 65s in september and october the backlog just move for couple of weeks even the easiest and the most possible way of getting 5 points for 60s was professional year but it takes atleast 11 months to complete the course and we cannot say there are thousands of 60s who did pass Naati or get partners points in those 7 months then where did they are getting that much 65s and the backlog is still there 8 october 2015.


I agree with you in this instance. Figures seem very dodgy to me. However if the Department is playing Hide and Seek with you guys, there's nothing we can do but keep trying to get more points. 

Some get 1, even 3 years of experience matie. I got 1 client having 70 points before with 3 years of experience, PY and partner points. Scored only 6.0 in ielts.


----------



## aurora.a

I swear every time I check this thread I just want to shoot myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

I'm with you. At least you are gonna get 70 soon. 

Eoi 190 24/03/2016
Age 25
Study 15
English 20
AU's study 5
65 + 5


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Why is the accountant's ceiling value of this year being shown at 2500? wasn't it 4700?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Why is the accountant's ceiling value of this year being shown at 2500? wasn't it 4700?



It was a july fool prank newly started by dibp and then they goes like mate it was a typo mistake and nothing else.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> I'm with you. At least you are gonna get 70 soon.
> 
> Eoi 190 24/03/2016
> Age 25
> Study 15
> English 20
> AU's study 5
> 65 + 5




Yes but now I'm worried even 70 is not going to be enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I actually think there may have been a slight increase of 70 pointers in June/July due to new graduates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Yes but now I'm worried even 70 is not going to be enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure it'll be enough, from round 1 it looks there is enough space each round for all 75s to be invited with spares for 70s.

Do you have an accounting skills assessment as well?


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I'm sure it'll be enough, from round 1 it looks there is enough space each round for all 75s to be invited with spares for 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an accounting skills assessment as well?




Yes I do, but I got it under taxation. Not sure if I should get another as general 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Yes I do, but I got it under taxation. Not sure if I should get another as general
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Won't make a diff with 189. They are both under 2211 so i guess only there's some of diff it will make to nsw 190.


----------



## SolJ

aurora.a said:


> Yes but now I'm worried even 70 is not going to be enough
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, worried that 70 won't be enough. I'm making plans now to retake tests and hopefully score more for English.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Won't make a diff with 189. They are both under 2211 so i guess only there's some of diff it will make to nsw 190.




I actually prefer NSW because the visa has higher processing priority. I'm already working in Sydney so I don't mind the two year requirement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

75 is the new target. 

I personally know 3 colleagues (2 from my own department scoring 75, internal auditors) one 80 (age under 33, management accountant). But they have over 8 years of experience with superior English. All of them couldn't score 8 in IELTS in the past but scored 79+ in PTE in their first attempt.

Interesting thing is that, all of them wanted to go to Canada but now say Canada has made the process too difficult.

Many factors are contributing:

- Canadian applicants applying for Australian PR
- PTE
- Onshore applicants making up the lost points of experience with NAATI and PY

My previous assessment that scoring 75 was difficult, was not correct.


----------



## aurora.a

I guess thanks to pte many people's scores were inflated by 10 points. 75 is the new 65 and 70 the new 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> 75 is the new target.
> 
> I personally know 3 colleagues (2 from my own department scoring 75, internal auditors) one 80 (age under 33, management accountant). But they have over 8 years of experience with superior English. All of them couldn't score 8 in IELTS in the past but scored 79+ in PTE in their first attempt.
> 
> Interesting thing is that, all of them wanted to go to Canada but now say Canada has made the process too difficult.
> 
> Many factors are contributing:
> 
> - Canadian applicants applying for Australian PR
> - PTE
> - Onshore applicants making up the lost points of experience with NAATI and PY
> 
> My previous assessment that scoring 75 was difficult, was not correct.



And I'm turning 33 in August. So I think giving PTE a go will be a must for me.


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> I swear every time I check this thread I just want to shoot myself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy Aurora


----------



## aurora.a

SolJ said:


> And I'm turning 33 in August. So I think giving PTE a go will be a must for me.




You should take it ASAP and I think you will get the scores you need on your first attempt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> And I'm turning 33 in August. So I think giving PTE a go will be a must for me.


What are you waiting for? Go for it next week buddy.. a little practice will do for you...


----------



## genpmel

PTE is not that easy as one makes it to be. Compared to IELTS may be. I've given PTE 5 times and missed out by 2 or 3 points. I don't have a PTE center in the city I am in and need to travel overnight to a different city to take the darn test, nor can I find a decent tutor for PTE. Honestly I know so many people who get 79 who can hardly communicate properly. Its a mystery I can't figure. 

FAIS I agree with you regarding Canada, I looked into it and guess what?

WES does not even look at my degree, they prefer M'com or MBA but not Prof Accounting. So much for studying in Australia. I don't blame them, prof Accounting is so Aus specific. So regret doing Masters in Accounting in Australia.


----------



## Rab nawaz

genpmel said:


> PTE is not that easy as one makes it to be. Compared to IELTS may be. I've given PTE 5 times and missed out by 2 or 3 points. I don't have a PTE center in the city I am in and need to travel overnight to a different city to take the darn test, nor can I find a decent tutor for PTE. Honestly I know so many people who get 79 who can hardly communicate properly. Its a mystery I can't figure.
> 
> FAIS I agree with you regarding Canada, I looked into it and guess what?
> 
> WES does not even look at my degree, they prefer M'com or MBA but not Prof Accounting. So much for studying in Australia. I don't blame them, prof Accounting is so Aus specific. So regret doing Masters in Accounting in Australia.


Its not about easy or difficult exam pattren of PTE Pearson what i reckon the main factor is number of candidates just imagin when thousands of onshore students and offshore professionals are attempting PTE pearson on daily basis ofcourse there will be heaps of them come with 90 in All and thats what dibp is doing they are keep holding the ceiling so everyone will come with higher and higher points and then accountants and auditors both are on pro-rata system so it seems very easy for dibp to select some random candidates who are supposed to be super humans.


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> SolJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm turning 33 in August. So I think giving PTE a go will be a must for me.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for? Go for it next week buddy.. a little practice will do for you...
Click to expand...

Yes, I am booking the next available spot to take the test which is unfortunately only on the 11th of August.


----------



## genpmel

Rab nawaz said:


> Its not about easy or difficult exam pattren of PTE Pearson what i reckon the main factor is number of candidates just imagin when thousands of onshore students and offshore professionals are attempting PTE pearson on daily basis ofcourse there will be heaps of them come with 90 in All and thats what dibp is doing they are keep holding the ceiling so everyone will come with higher and higher points and then accountants and auditors both are on pro-rata system so it seems very easy for dibp to select some random candidates who are supposed to be super humans.



Lol Super humans is more like it.. BTW I really like your sarcasm, even in your previous post you mentioned July prank, was funny


----------



## FAIS

genpmel said:


> PTE is not that easy as one makes it to be. Compared to IELTS may be. I've given PTE 5 times and missed out by 2 or 3 points. I don't have a PTE center in the city I am in and need to travel overnight to a different city to take the darn test, nor can I find a decent tutor for PTE. Honestly I know so many people who get 79 who can hardly communicate properly. Its a mystery I can't figure.
> 
> FAIS I agree with you regarding Canada, I looked into it and guess what?
> 
> WES does not even look at my degree, they prefer M'com or MBA but not Prof Accounting. So much for studying in Australia. I don't blame them, prof Accounting is so Aus specific. So regret doing Masters in Accounting in Australia.


You are right. This professional accounting degree is crap. It's better if someone completes a mainstream tertiary degree rather than spending huge amount of money on this qualification. If someone really likes accounting subject, there are scores of professional bodies like ACCA, CIMA or other IFAC member bodies that provide offshore examinations at a much more cheaper cost and to tell you the truth, quality of people with professional qualifications is much better. These bodies have agreements all over the world so one doesn't need to complete the whole qualification if he decides to migrate to any other country. 

Recently, I have been informed by my professional association (ACCA) that they are finalizing mutual recognition agreement with ICAANZ and members of ACCA who are also resident in Australia can apply for full membership of ICAANZ and use CA designation in Australia and New Zealand. CIMA has a similar agreement in place with CPA Australia. ACCA has a reciprocity agreement with CGA Canada as well.

It all comes down to right advice at the right time. In Pakistan, there are very few good career and education councilors who guide students about the degree choices and their benefits in their chosen careers. 

And really I feel for the guys who have spent a lot of money in Australia and some state governments aren't doing much for them. For example, there are no extra benefits for the students who have completed education in NSW. Some states do give some benefits but students do not check this info before enrolling in a course at a particular location and nobody guides them as well. Student visa agents are just concerned about their commission.

I asked an agent who charges approx. PKR 25000 from a student that how is he running his business with so less fees? He said that he gets 10% of the first semester fees from the universities which are representing him if he is able to convince a student to enroll in particular universities. He is not at all concerned about the future of students.

It's a shame. People nowadays go after money and now universities and governments are also involved in this shameful practice.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> You are right. This professional accounting degree is crap. It's better if someone completes a mainstream tertiary degree rather than spending huge amount of money on this qualification. If someone really likes accounting subject, there are scores of professional bodies like ACCA, CIMA or other IFAC member bodies that provide offshore examinations at a much more cheaper cost and to tell you the truth, quality of people with professional qualifications is much better. These bodies have agreements all over the world so one doesn't need to complete the whole qualification if he decides to migrate to any other country.
> 
> Recently, I have been informed by my professional association (ACCA) that they are finalizing mutual recognition agreement with ICAANZ and members of ACCA who are also resident in Australia can apply for full membership of ICAANZ and use CA designation in Australia and New Zealand. CIMA has a similar agreement in place with CPA Australia. ACCA has a reciprocity agreement with CGA Canada as well.
> 
> It all comes down to right advice at the right time. In Pakistan, there are very few good career and education councilors who guide students about the degree choices and their benefits in their chosen careers.
> 
> And really I feel for the guys who have spent a lot of money in Australia and some state governments aren't doing much for them. For example, there are no extra benefits for the students who have completed education in NSW. Some states do give some benefits but students do not check this info before enrolling in a course at a particular location and nobody guides them as well. Student visa agents are just concerned about their commission.
> 
> I asked an agent who charges approx. PKR 25000 from a student that how is he running his business with so less fees? He said that he gets 10% of the first semester fees from the universities which are representing him if he is able to convince a student to enroll in particular universities. He is not at all concerned about the future of students.
> 
> It's a shame. People nowadays go after money and now universities and governments are also involved in this shameful practice.



Every single word is 200% true and now everyone is involved in this money making games.


----------



## itsfrans

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum. I just have a few questions:

- I submitted my EOI in Jan 2016 (55pts for SC189, 60pts for SC190). I recently updated mine, as I finally got a higher mark for PTE-A. Now I am sitting on 65pts for SC189 and 70pts for SC190, updated on 10 Jul 2016. 
At this stage, how likely it is to receive an invitation? I am not 100% on how the submission/update of EOI dates work. Would the date of submission be Jan/July?

- Additionally, I have been working as an Assistant Accountant in Sydney. I will reach 1 year in October and I hope to secure 5 addtional points, however I am not 100% sure if my experience could be valid as a work exp in Australia?
To describe my role further: I am a paid permanent (currently sponsored), full-time, salaried staff. I mostly do what graduate/junior accountants do and I am currently completing my CA.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Daryel

Hi all,

I must say this is a mighty thread. Lots of valuable information here. A quick question, if I may.

Are there any applicants (accountants, 65 points, applying for 189 Visa) who lodged their EOI between January-March 2016 and got their invitation yet? I myself lodged EOI on 20/04/16. I live in SA.

Thank you.


----------



## genpmel

FAIS said:


> You are right. This professional accounting degree is crap. It's better if someone completes a mainstream tertiary degree rather than spending huge amount of money on this qualification. If someone really likes accounting subject, there are scores of professional bodies like ACCA, CIMA or other IFAC member bodies that provide offshore examinations at a much more cheaper cost and to tell you the truth, quality of people with professional qualifications is much better. These bodies have agreements all over the world so one doesn't need to complete the whole qualification if he decides to migrate to any other country.
> 
> Recently, I have been informed by my professional association (ACCA) that they are finalizing mutual recognition agreement with ICAANZ and members of ACCA who are also resident in Australia can apply for full membership of ICAANZ and use CA designation in Australia and New Zealand. CIMA has a similar agreement in place with CPA Australia. ACCA has a reciprocity agreement with CGA Canada as well.
> 
> It all comes down to right advice at the right time. In Pakistan, there are very few good career and education councilors who guide students about the degree choices and their benefits in their chosen careers.
> 
> And really I feel for the guys who have spent a lot of money in Australia and some state governments aren't doing much for them. For example, there are no extra benefits for the students who have completed education in NSW. Some states do give some benefits but students do not check this info before enrolling in a course at a particular location and nobody guides them as well. Student visa agents are just concerned about their commission.
> 
> I asked an agent who charges approx. PKR 25000 from a student that how is he running his business with so less fees? He said that he gets 10% of the first semester fees from the universities which are representing him if he is able to convince a student to enroll in particular universities. He is not at all concerned about the future of students.
> 
> It's a shame. People nowadays go after money and now universities and governments are also involved in this shameful practice.


Excellent points FAIS. In terms of states, if students enroll at Charles Darwin uni in the NT they have chance of getting 190 I believe. Victoria only gives out business visas to rich migrants, they have absolutely nothing to do with students' interest. When I decided to move to Aus I did research well. When I applied for 189 a year ago with 60 had immigration sent out 150 to 200 invites even 60 pointers would have got through. They sent about 50 invites each month for three months straight which created this huge backlog of 65 and 70 pointers, ultimately every body had to suffer. 

Most other applicants with other skills get invited within a month with 60 points, It's depressing to have to wait for a year and hang on for so long with so much uncertainty.


----------



## Attentionseeker

There's no way there will be a MRA between ICAANZ and ACCA. You will be exempted few exams probably but no way you will be granted a CA status so easily. I just don't see ACCA (being a member myself) as a major player in Australia.


----------



## anandjthacker

I have submitted my application for skill assessment with ICAA on 11th July 2016 for Accountant general. It would be of great help if anybody can reply on the below queries:

1. When can I expect a reply from ICAA?
2. I have also claimed the experience for my articleship under Indian CA course since I have done the same in a big 4 firm. Will they count it?
3. If they count my articleship experience as valid then I will be at 80 points or else at 75 points. I understand that 75 is also good enough. Is that right?

Guys please respond based on your experience, that will be really helpful.

Thanks, 
Anand


----------



## FAIS

Attentionseeker said:


> There's no way there will be a MRA between ICAANZ and ACCA. You will be exempted few exams probably but no way you will be granted a CA status so easily. I just don't see ACCA (being a member myself) as a major player in Australia.


There is a possibility of a MRA. Just click on the below link. I called ACCA myself and they told me that it will be similar to what other GAA bodies get.

Mutual Recognition – ACCA & CPA/CAANZ | ACCA

Maybe both require a case study type exam (similar to ACCA-ICAEW mutual recognition), but I don't see this MRA being restricted to a couple of exams only. This MRA is being signed to counter growing membership of CPA Australia in my opinion.


----------



## razjoee

Daryel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I must say this is a mighty thread. Lots of valuable information here. A quick question, if I may.
> 
> Are there any applicants (accountants, 65 points, applying for 189 Visa) who lodged their EOI between January-March 2016 and got their invitation yet? I myself lodged EOI on 20/04/16. I live in SA.
> 
> Thank you.


Check out previous invitation rounds on Skillselect. the most recent time 65s got invitations for Accountants was 25 June 2016 and the most recent 65 EOI invited lodged EOI on 6 Oct 2015.

long backlog it seems for 65s from Oct 2015 to date.


----------



## Daryel

Hi,

Thank you for the reply. Not a very positive news, that is a long queue. 

Btw. why does the occupational ceiling list have an asterisk for accountant?

Thanks.


----------



## shahshyam2007

anandjthacker said:


> I have submitted my application for skill assessment with ICAA on 11th July 2016 for Accountant general. It would be of great help if anybody can reply on the below queries:
> 
> 1. When can I expect a reply from ICAA?
> 2. I have also claimed the experience for my articleship under Indian CA course since I have done the same in a big 4 firm. Will they count it?
> 3. If they count my articleship experience as valid then I will be at 80 points or else at 75 points. I understand that 75 is also good enough. Is that right?
> 
> Guys please respond based on your experience, that will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anand


1. ICAA generally replies within 2 weeks in case they need some additional information /documents.
2. Have you submitted your Bcom transcripts, certificates etc along with the CA membership details? If yes, the period of articleship which has started after Bcom should be considered. The logic here is that only relevant experience after completing the bachelor equivalent degree is considered.
3. 75 points is definitely good.


----------



## anandjthacker

shahshyam2007 said:


> anandjthacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my application for skill assessment with ICAA on 11th July 2016 for Accountant general. It would be of great help if anybody can reply on the below queries:
> 
> 1. When can I expect a reply from ICAA?
> 2. I have also claimed the experience for my articleship under Indian CA course since I have done the same in a big 4 firm. Will they count it?
> 3. If they count my articleship experience as valid then I will be at 80 points or else at 75 points. I understand that 75 is also good enough. Is that right?
> 
> Guys please respond based on your experience, that will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anand
> 
> 
> 
> 1. ICAA generally replies within 2 weeks in case they need some additional information /documents.
> 2. Have you submitted your Bcom transcripts, certificates etc along with the CA membership details? If yes, the period of articleship which has started after Bcom should be considered. The logic here is that only relevant experience after completing the bachelor equivalent degree is considered.
> 3. 75 points is definitely good.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot Shyam for your reply. Yes i have submitted all the documents for Bcom as well. Even i had the same logic for claiming articleship experience as well because my entire articleship was after Bcom. Lets see and hope for the best. We keep everybody posted...


----------



## razjoee

Daryel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Not a very positive news, that is a long queue.
> 
> Btw. why does the occupational ceiling list have an asterisk for accountant?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes not too positive, but is there any way to try increase your points tally. Whats your breakdown. You can try work on your English score.


----------



## Daryel

Yes, improving my English score is probably the only way. I did it only once and managed to score 90,78,80,90. Just one point shy from superior level. I will wait for the next round to see the changes and if the backlog is still on October/November then I am booking new test.

Thanks again.


----------



## SolJ

I saw an update on Immi Tracker. An External Auditor with 70 points got an invite on 6 July. Their EOI was 24/09/2016.


----------



## razjoee

SolJ said:


> I saw an update on Immi Tracker. An External Auditor with 70 points got an invite on 6 July. Their EOI was 24/09/2016.


I guess u mean 2015


----------



## SolJ

razjoee said:


> SolJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw an update on Immi Tracker. An External Auditor with 70 points got an invite on 6 July. Their EOI was 24/09/2016.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess u mean 2015
Click to expand...

Apologies, yes, 24/09/2015


----------



## yasirkayani

Tired said:


> Most likely you will get an invite in the next round. People who applied in april and may have got it. (most of them i know) . Best of Luck


do you know anyone who have got invitation on 65 points ? if yes ? then when did they submitted their EOI ?


----------



## NP101

Do you guyz think 70 points are good enough to get invite in another 2 3 rounds for 189?


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> Do you guyz think 70 points are good enough to get invite in another 2 3 rounds for 189?


Yes but when did you submit your EOI and its DOE?


----------



## jkfooty1

Just a quick question regarding working experience

My 1 year will complete in Jan2017 but i went abroad for 1.5mnths during my employment period what will happen in that scenario ? Will CPA accept it as annuals or does it needs to be 1yr continuous i.e without any leave


----------



## nishesh.koirala

jkfooty1 said:


> Just a quick question regarding working experience
> 
> My 1 year will complete in Jan2017 but i went abroad for 1.5mnths during my employment period what will happen in that scenario ? Will CPA accept it as annuals or does it needs to be 1yr continuous i.e without any leave


 If you can show it as paid.. Like leave pay or annual leave.. They will consider it. If its unpaid than they may question it.


----------



## favour28

In another 6hours


----------



## itsfrans

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I just have a few questions:
> 
> - I submitted my EOI in Jan 2016 (55pts for SC189, 60pts for SC190). I recently updated mine, as I finally got a higher mark for PTE-A. Now I am sitting on* 65pts for SC189 and 70pts for SC190*, updated on 10 Jul 2016.
> At this stage, how likely it is to receive an invitation? I am not 100% on how the submission/update of EOI dates work. Would the date of submission be Jan/July?
> 
> - Additionally, I have been working as an Assistant Accountant in Sydney. I will reach 1 year in October and I hope to secure 5 addtional points, however I am not 100% sure if my experience could be valid as a work exp in Australia?
> To describe my role further: I am a paid permanent (currently sponsored), full-time, salaried staff. I mostly do what graduate/junior accountants do and I am currently completing my CA.
> 
> Thanks everyone


Hi everyone,

By any chance - would anyone be able to provide any advice for my previous questions?

Thanks heaps


----------



## aurora.a

I really hope all of the external auditors with 70 points on this forum get invited tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I really hope all of the external auditors with 70 points on this forum get invited tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They didnt even mentioned the points for external auditors and we dont who know who are those 55 candidates and where did thhey come from.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> They didnt even mentioned the points for external auditors and we dont who know who are those 55 candidates and where did thhey come from.




Yes I know, but I can still dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Yes I know, but I can still dream.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With yours points i reckon they should invite you for 190 as you got Superior English even while going through couple of other forums they says if the candidate have 65+5 with superior English it means NSW will invite him soon or later.


----------



## NitroG

Hi Guys,

Could you please advise me how to speak to the Australian Authorities, I have been asked to submit a Police Verification document for my ACCA course which I am currently doing from UAE and have never visited United Kingdom.

Kindly guide me with the contact details.

Thanks in advance.
G


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. I just have a few questions:
> 
> - I submitted my EOI in Jan 2016 (55pts for SC189, 60pts for SC190). I recently updated mine, as I finally got a higher mark for PTE-A. Now I am sitting on 65pts for SC189 and 70pts for SC190, updated on 10 Jul 2016.
> At this stage, how likely it is to receive an invitation? I am not 100% on how the submission/update of EOI dates work. Would the date of submission be Jan/July?
> 
> - Additionally, I have been working as an Assistant Accountant in Sydney. I will reach 1 year in October and I hope to secure 5 addtional points, however I am not 100% sure if my experience could be valid as a work exp in Australia?
> To describe my role further: I am a paid permanent (currently sponsored), full-time, salaried staff. I mostly do what graduate/junior accountants do and I am currently completing my CA.
> 
> Thanks everyone


We're literally the same case haha except I'm only working part-time as a junior tax accountant. Regarding the date of the EOI, I think it will be the date of your latest update so it would be July in your case. Anyway, you can always download a "Correspondence" page from your EOI log in site to check. Finger crossed for us by the end of this year. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neyogasgas

Any invite guys?


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Do you know how often NSW 190 invite accountant on board? I heard somewhere the normal process takes 12 weeks or something. Any idea?


----------



## dip28

No invites for accountants today??


----------



## SolJ

dip28 said:


> No invites for accountants today??


I'm also wondering if any Auditors got invites today?


----------



## bridge93

I think accounting auditors and some IT occupation wasn't given invite this round as some 70 and 75 pointers claimed they didn't get invite as well. Dibp is probably accumulating high point EOI's. I could be wrong don't know


----------



## 65Points!

That could be true since this round was for only 1300 invites, and they might have completely omitted Accounting and IT related occupations, or possibly 50 invites for Accountants and 25 invites for Auditors went out, and the possible cut-offs were way too high, but if that's true, then at least someone would have been reporting invites, may the Chinese sites might be reporting so let us wait for someone to have a look there.

Anyway, NSW SC190 round should happen this month end, so either this or next week might see some invites from there, or may be not.


----------



## ricky_00

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> By any chance - would anyone be able to provide any advice for my previous questions?
> 
> Thanks heaps


I read it somewhere, if updating the application result in different points, new date will be the date of lodgment. 

anyways, Look for the DATE OF EFFECT when you login that's your starting point


----------



## azerty

65Points! said:


> That could be true since this round was for only 1300 invites, and they might have completely omitted Accounting and IT related occupations, or possibly 50 invites for Accountants and 25 invites for Auditors went out, and the possible cut-offs were way too high, but if that's true, then at least someone would have been reporting invites, may the Chinese sites might be reporting so let us wait for someone to have a look there.
> 
> Anyway, NSW SC190 round should happen this month end, so either this or next week might see some invites from there, or may be not.


It's been quiet on the chinese site that i go. Will update if i find more info. 

It feels very quiet for all prorata occupations this round.


----------



## azerty

Someone on the july EOI thread found some info.

Due to technical issues, no invitations were issued for occupations subject to pro rata arrangements in the 20 July 2016 invitation round. Normal pro rata arrangements will resume from the first invitation round of August 2016.

Invitations for Pro Rata Occupations in the 20 July 2016 round – SkillSelect Support


----------



## FAIS

NitroG said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could you please advise me how to speak to the Australian Authorities, I have been asked to submit a Police Verification document for my ACCA course which I am currently doing from UAE and have never visited United Kingdom.
> 
> Kindly guide me with the contact details.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> G


This is the first time I am hearing about police verification for a qualification. Do you want to say that they think you are studying towards ACCA in UK rather than UAE? If this is the case, the response is simple. The CO who has requested a police clearance (I believe through email?), just respond to the same email clarifying that ACCA is a UK based qualification however one can study and prepare for the examinations anywhere in the world. The exams are conducted through British council in the country of residence and that your current country of residence is UAE. You have never been to UK (if this is the case) to study, or for the assessments.

This response will clarify any doubts and the requirement will be removed.


----------



## FAIS

So more 75 - 80 pointers will be accumulated. Unfair play.


----------



## aurora.a

Ha "technical issues"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> Ha "technical issues"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to write the same line with quote-unquote. So typical of DIBP.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> So more 75 - 80 pointers will be accumulated. Unfair play.


Yes two more weeks to add more 75s and 80s what i reckon yesterday night they coudnt find many 75s so they just stop thy system to continue the silly tricks because once the backlog will be cleared for 70s the candidates will stop struggling for 5 more points and on the top of that am not expecting next month they will invite like july+augest but they will just send the normal invititions for augest round.


----------



## azerty

Plus they will need to add an extra week before, in between or after the august invites to keep invitations at 2 rounds per month and I'm going to cynically predict that they will be scheduling the next round 3 weeks from now.


----------



## bridge93

technical issues is such a lie. !#[email protected]%


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Ha "technical issues"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How convenient and coincidental it was aye.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Plus they will need to add an extra week before, in between or after the august invites to keep invitations at 2 rounds per month and I'm going to cynically predict that they will be scheduling the next round 3 weeks from now.




I agree with this. I guess NSW is really my only hope now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitroG

FAIS said:


> This is the first time I am hearing about police verification for a qualification. Do you want to say that they think you are studying towards ACCA in UK rather than UAE? If this is the case, the response is simple. The CO who has requested a police clearance (I believe through email?), just respond to the same email clarifying that ACCA is a UK based qualification however one can study and prepare for the examinations anywhere in the world. The exams are conducted through British council in the country of residence and that your current country of residence is UAE. You have never been to UK (if this is the case) to study, or for the assessments.
> 
> This response will clarify any doubts and the requirement will be removed.


Dear FAIS,

Thanks a lot for your quick repose, would be advisable to respond the CO by an email, I mean do they read or accept the emails or do I need to call them in person over their direct line.


Thank you,

Best Regards,
Govil


----------



## NitroG

FAIS said:


> This is the first time I am hearing about police verification for a qualification. Do you want to say that they think you are studying towards ACCA in UK rather than UAE? If this is the case, the response is simple. The CO who has requested a police clearance (I believe through email?), just respond to the same email clarifying that ACCA is a UK based qualification however one can study and prepare for the examinations anywhere in the world. The exams are conducted through British council in the country of residence and that your current country of residence is UAE. You have never been to UK (if this is the case) to study, or for the assessments.
> 
> This response will clarify any doubts and the requirement will be removed.


Dear FAIS,

Thanks a lot for your quick repose, would be advisable to respond the CO by an email, I mean do they read or accept the emails or do I need to call them in person over their direct line.


Thank you,

Best Regards,
G


----------



## Attentionseeker

Things are almost the same as last year. The backlog for 70 pointers will extend to 3 months time and then they will try to clear this backlog around December and January. I am also expecting next few months will have only one invitation round instead of two. Last year there were some 70 pointers who opted for NSW as they didn't want to wait. Imagine NSW will invite those 70 pointers first who have opted for state sponsorship.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Guys quick question, a friend of mine holds MBA Finance degree would he receive positive assessment for Accountant general?


----------



## FAIS

NitroG said:


> Dear FAIS,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick repose, would be advisable to respond the CO by an email, I mean do they read or accept the emails or do I need to call them in person over their direct line.
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Best Regards,
> Govil


Yes they always read and acknowledge the emails. Email is one of the few acceptable methods of communication and it can be used as a documentary evidence in certain cases. I never called them and always communicated through email.


----------



## NitroG

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys quick question, a friend of mine holds MBA Finance degree would he receive the positive assessment for Accountant general?


He should be getting a positive assessment as per my belief, Actually, the CPA Australia assesses you based on you Graduation only thing is you need to show CPA Australia that you have completed the requisite subjects needed by them.


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> I agree with this. I guess NSW is really my only hope now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it for me too.
I mean with the obvious rise of 75 and 80 pointers that is going to happen between now and 3wks time,sleeping relaxed with 70points is me fooling myself.

Dibp didnt try at all


----------



## NitroG

FAIS said:


> Yes they always read and acknowledge the emails. Email is one of the few acceptable methods of communication and it can be used as a documentary evidence in certain cases. I never called them and always communicated through email.


Thanks a lot for your quick advice, you just solved my dilemma


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Things are almost the same as last year. The backlog for 70 pointers will extend to 3 months time and then they will try to clear this backlog around December and January. I am also expecting next few months will have only one invitation round instead of two. Last year there were some 70 pointers who opted for NSW as they didn't want to wait. Imagine NSW will invite those 70 pointers first who have opted for state sponsorship.




I think the situation is much worse this year though, as last year during the July rounds they cleared the backlog of 65 pointers from the previous year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

If they have not issued invitations for pro rated occupations, they might not have achieved the number of invitations suggested for this round by them (just like they couldn't achieve in June). 

Let's wait for the result.


----------



## SolJ

FAIS said:


> If they have not issued invitations for pro rated occupations, they might not have achieved the number of invitations suggested for this round by them (just like they couldn't achieve in June).
> 
> Let's wait for the result.



Feel completely in the dark as to where they are at with the Pro Rata occupations. It didn't help when the results for Auditors on 6 July was marked TBA. Knowing the cutoffs will give us all a more realistic picture of what to expect hopefully.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Was waiting for the invite .. Uff another 15 days... I have to console myself.


----------



## 65Points!

SolJ said:


> Feel completely in the dark as to where they are at with the Pro Rata occupations. It didn't help when the results for Auditors on 6 July was marked TBA. Knowing the cutoffs will give us all a more realistic picture of what to expect hopefully.


And it is amazing how the DiBP couldn't figure out 6th July cut-off points, date and time for Ex. Auditors. 

65 points are stating to look like 60 points of last year.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> And it is amazing how the DiBP couldn't figure out 6th July cut-off points, date and time for Ex. Auditors.
> 
> 65 points are stating to look like 60 points of last year.


It was always like that i mean after analysing the dates 6th october 2015 every single sensible candidate was well aware that it is now almost impossible to get invitition with 65 points especially if these cut off dates are real not a fake one.


----------



## Ahamudul

Yes, really upsetting... 
Don't know what to do with 65 points. 

Applying for new student visas... May be

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

I would recommend all the 65 pointers to go for NAATI. I did the same last year when things were pretty bad. Never passed the test and didn't have to use it, but it gives you some hope. A friend of mine accepted NSW invite before he made it to 70 with the help of NAATI. Both of us agree that going for NAATI was the right decision at that point.


----------



## Ahamudul

Attentionseeker said:


> I would recommend all the 65 pointers to go for NAATI. I did the same last year when things were pretty bad. Never passed the test and didn't have to use it, but it gives you some hope. A friend of mine accepted NSW invite before he made it to 70 with the help of NAATI. Both of us agree that going for NAATI was the right decision at that point.


I have Naati point.

I am finishing py by 9th December. Then reach 70 points. 
But, Visa finish by 17 Feb 2017.

I may have to apply for a new student visa.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ

Is there a chance the DIBP will send double the amount of invites during the 1st round of August, in order to make up for the 20 July round?


----------



## FAIS

SolJ said:


> Is there a chance the DIBP will send double the amount of invites during the 1st round of August, in order to make up for the 20 July round?


No one knows other than DIBP. They are the kings (or the king makers).


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Tinkerbell1 said:


> Guys quick question, a friend of mine holds MBA Finance degree would he receive positive assessment for Accountant general?


Guys anything???


----------



## gf31hk

hi guys,
Could you give me some sort of guidance? I just finished my course and student visa is expiring on this 31 August 2016. I just submitted EOI 189 few days ago with 70. I am thinking about applying for TR 485 while waiting. I heard about this one case where the grant of 189 was overridden by grant of 485 or something along the line. Do you guys have any idea whether I could apply for TR while waiting and whether there could be any implication if I might be granted 485 before 189? Any idea (
thank you so much. the situation for accountants is so desperate.


----------



## 65Points!

gf31hk said:


> hi guys,
> Could you give me some sort of guidance? I just finished my course and student visa is expiring on this 31 August 2016. I just submitted EOI 189 few days ago with 70. I am thinking about applying for TR 485 while waiting. I heard about this one case where the grant of 189 was overridden by grant of 485 or something along the line. Do you guys have any idea whether I could apply for TR while waiting and whether there could be any implication if I might be granted 485 before 189? Any idea (
> thank you so much. the situation for accountants is so desperate.


My suggestion would be to wait till at least 24th August, which is when the 2nd round in August should happen, if it so happens. As soon as you apply for SC485, bridging visa gets issued immediately, so you have nothing to worry on that end. 

I have to seriously doubt the veracity of 189 being overridden by 485, I had a similar doubt, the reason I kept delaying my PR and concentrated on TR, but eventually I did call up DIBP, and they said you can apply to as many visas, and what you have said, shouldn't happen. Anyway, I am sure others will highlight if something of the sort has happened.

With 70 points, and if they stick to 2 rounds each months, then your invite shouldn't be too far of, all the best!


----------



## tan011

gf31hk said:


> hi guys,
> Could you give me some sort of guidance? I just finished my course and student visa is expiring on this 31 August 2016. I just submitted EOI 189 few days ago with 70. I am thinking about applying for TR 485 while waiting. I heard about this one case where the grant of 189 was overridden by grant of 485 or something along the line. Do you guys have any idea whether I could apply for TR while waiting and whether there could be any implication if I might be granted 485 before 189? Any idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> thank you so much. the situation for accountants is so desperate.


You should apply 485 now and apply 189 after 31 August 2016. If you don't get the 485 grant, still your bridging visa will be in effect. With 70 points, if you get invitation, just hold it as you have 60 days to apply.


----------



## Shree_gopalan

*Queries with respect to claiming articleship experience*

Hi All,

I have a question with respect to claiming points for employmet for 189. I am A CA with 5 years of experience. I did my articleship from 2008 to 2011, I had completed by BCOM by 2007. My doubt is whether I will be able to claim articleship experience also for my employment points considering the fact that I pursued it after my graduation?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Ahamudul

Any hope for NSW nomination (190) for 65 pointers? ☺ 😗 😙 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> Any hope for NSW nomination (190) for 65 pointers? ☺ 😗 😙
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I got 65+5 as well but i never ever expect any invitition from Nsw and if you read couple of previous pages and as i have discussed on other forums as welll everyone have same opinion that 65+5 is only possible with superior English or relavant experience.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> I got 65+5 as well but i never ever expect any invitition from Nsw and if you read couple of previous pages and as i have discussed on other forums as welll everyone have same opinion that 65+5 is only possible with superior English or relavant experience.


How about 70+5 for NSW nomination (190)?

I am finishing PY in about 4 months.: 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viaan

Shree_gopalan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question with respect to claiming points for employmet for 189. I am A CA with 5 years of experience. I did my articleship from 2008 to 2011, I had completed by BCOM by 2007. My doubt is whether I will be able to claim articleship experience also for my employment points considering the fact that I pursued it after my graduation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


Hi,

You can claim points for all the experiences after Bcom if you provide correct reference letter, and don't forget to mention full time for articleship exp on reference letter.

Viaan


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> How about 70+5 for NSW nomination (190)?
> 
> I am finishing PY in about 4 months.:
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I reckon 100% if dibp dont have any hidden cards to play.


----------



## Ange007

gf31hk said:


> hi guys,
> Could you give me some sort of guidance? I just finished my course and student visa is expiring on this 31 August 2016. I just submitted EOI 189 few days ago with 70. I am thinking about applying for TR 485 while waiting. I heard about this one case where the grant of 189 was overridden by grant of 485 or something along the line. Do you guys have any idea whether I could apply for TR while waiting and whether there could be any implication if I might be granted 485 before 189? Any idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> thank you so much. the situation for accountants is so desperate.



I agree with 65 points.. Wait until 24th Aug then decide if u don't receive any invitations.. No point of wasting money.. It will just make dibp rich.. usually what happens is, soon after u apply for any visa u will be granted a bridging visa.. So then u will have to prepare n upload ur docs... Good Luck!


----------



## Roy1108

Hi everyone,

I think this thread is relevant for accountants. I had submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July 16 with 75 points. I don't want to sound too optimistic but I was expecting the invitation on 20th July round as the cut off is 70 points. (Logically, if any 70 points holder gets an invitation, I should have got it too Coz points take precedence over timing). Does anyone know what could have caused this? Can I expect the invitation in the next round?


----------



## Ahamudul

You will get it by next round.
Bro, your score is well enough to be invited by next round. 

Good on you.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ

Roy1108 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think this thread is relevant for accountants. I had submitted an EOI for accountant general on 18th July 16 with 75 points. I don't want to sound too optimistic but I was expecting the invitation on 20th July round as the cut off is 70 points. (Logically, if any 70 points holder gets an invitation, I should have got it too Coz points take precedence over timing). Does anyone know what could have caused this? Can I expect the invitation in the next round?


No invitations were sent to pro rata occupations (including accountants) during the 20th July invitation round. The DIBP announced it was a technical problem. Invitations will resume as usual in August.


----------



## Roy1108

Thanks a lot. Can you post the link to the announcement here please?


----------



## Rab nawaz

QLD skilled Migration List

Skilled migration to Queensland | Migration Queensland


----------



## riyansydney

Hello friends. Has any one got visa grant from May 25 2016 round yet. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

Hi Guys, does anyone know if invitation for 190 subclass from a state also appear on skillselect account? I am facing some issues with my email address and want to ensure I can see it on skillselect even if I miss the email from a state


----------



## bridge93

Why are you waiting for 190. You have 75 points you will get 189 invitation next round


----------



## SolJ

Roy1108 said:


> Thanks a lot. Can you post the link to the announcement here please?



Sure, here it is: 

http://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/...o-rata-occupations-in-the-20-july-2016-round/


----------



## HARSH87

Hi everyone,

I had submitted an EOI for accountant general on 21/05/216 with 65 points under 189 subclass and 70 points under 190 subclass. My point break down is Age-30, Edu-15, PTE-10 (proficient), Experience-10 and State nomination -5. Now i wanna ask is there any chance of me getting an invite under any subclass and If Yes, till when i can expect it?


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received 190 nomination from NSW?? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> QLD skilled Migration List
> 
> Skilled migration to Queensland | Migration Queensland


Why have you pasted QLD link? Accountants/ Auditors are being nominated by QLD?


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> Why have you pasted QLD link? Accountants/ Auditors are being nominated by QLD?


I havnt read the details while pasting as am living in NSW but they reckon there isnt any space for accountants in QLD..


----------



## hamidaims

I am offshore Accountant
EOI 04th June 2016

Score 65+5 = 70

Age = 30
Education = 15
IELTS 7+ Bands each = 10
Experience 5.1 years = 10 
If State Nomination = 5

Total = 70 Points.

what are my chances to get NSW 190 invitations with 65+5 Points

regards,
Hamid


----------



## derrickng2805

Hi all,

I am new in this group, has anyone got NSW state sponsor with 65+5? (IELTS 7 and >5 year experience? Or it has to be super english to be nominated

Thanks


----------



## azerty

derrickng2805 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in this group, has anyone got NSW state sponsor with 65+5? (IELTS 7 and >5 year experience? Or it has to be super english to be nominated
> 
> Thanks


I guess it depends on the number of 65s with superior english in queue now. It did go down to competent but that was quite a while ago.

I guess we'll see on friday? (Since they love friday invites and this is the final week of july)


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> I guess it depends on the number of 65s with superior english in queue now. It did go down to competent but that was quite a while ago.
> 
> I guess we'll see on friday? (Since they love friday invites and this is the final week of july)


Proficient you mean?


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> Proficient you mean?


Oops, yes


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> I havnt read the details while pasting as am living in NSW but they reckon there isnt any space for accountants in QLD..




Don't you love the word reckon


----------



## hamidaims

azerty said:


> Oops, yes


Does Superior English means score 8+ each or overall 8 ?

I have overall 8 bands with 7+ to 9 bands each..


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> Does Superior English means score 8+ each or overall 8 ?
> 
> I have overall 8 bands with 7+ to 9 bands each..


8 each.


----------



## azerty

BAT7722 said:


> Don't you love the word reckon


I reckon a lot of people do.


----------



## derrickng2805

thanks, let s wait and see, hope all 65 points get nomination this round


----------



## hamidaims

derrickng2805 said:


> thanks, let s wait and see, hope all 65 points get nomination this round


How you can say 65+5 will nominate in this round ?


----------



## FAIS

I sent the following query to Iscah regarding occupation ceilings:

_"I have a question about SC 189 invitation process. Some applicants have filed more than one EOIs with different occupations (Accountant (General), External Auditor etc). Does DIBP send invites to them on all of their EOIs? And what if they send multiple invites, will it affect quota of all the occupations?"_

Response:

_"It is unlikely that someone will receive invites at the same time for different occupations. However, the number is just calculated as a place taken once the applicant lodges the visa. If there is no visa lodged, the number will still be there. It may just delay the process."_


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> I sent the following query to Iscah regarding occupation ceilings:
> 
> _"I have a question about SC 189 invitation process. Some applicants have filed more than one EOIs with different occupations (Accountant (General), External Auditor etc). Does DIBP send invites to them on all of their EOIs? And what if they send multiple invites, will it affect quota of all the occupations?"_
> 
> Response:
> 
> _"It is unlikely that someone will receive invites at the same time for different occupations. However, the number is just calculated as a place taken once the applicant lodges the visa. If there is no visa lodged, the number will still be there. It may just delay the process."_




I disagree with iscah, and they have given wrong information in the past. For 190 they count nominations but that's not the case with 189. Applicants have 60 days to lodge their visa and they update the quota using how many invites they issue each round. We have definitely heard about people getting multiple invites for different occupations on in this forum at the same time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owami2

Can't login on my old account: created new one. My details are: *Management Accountant 221112
EOI 189 - 65 points - 11/04/2016
EOI 190 - 65+5 NSW - 11/04/2016
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20*
**Keeping fingers crossed that NSW invites us this Friday.


----------



## Owami2

Oh and on the 25th of May 2016, Southern Inland added General Accountants & Management Accountants onto their Regional Sponsorship list (sc 489) but they wanted those with 1 year Onshore experience. I took a chance and applied (although l do not have Onshore experience.) Then.....on the 10th of June, they removed the 2 occupations from their list. I woke up to an invitation to send a full application on the 18th of july, do l stand a chance or does the region just want me to pay $700 and they reject my application? Very confused....and if NSW doesnt invite me on their 1st round....l might just apply to Southern Inland.


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> I disagree with iscah, and they have given wrong information in the past. For 190 they count nominations but that's not the case with 189. Applicants have 60 days to lodge their visa and they update the quota using how many invites they issue each round. We have definitely heard about people getting multiple invites for different occupations on in this forum at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right about ISCAH and multiple invites, and maybe this is the reason why they have used the word "unlikely"?

Anyway, I am more interested in the second part where they have stated that _"the number is calculated as a place taken once the applicant lodges the visa"_. What do you think about this info?


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I disagree with iscah, and they have given wrong information in the past. For 190 they count nominations but that's not the case with 189. Applicants have 60 days to lodge their visa and they update the quota using how many invites they issue each round. We have definitely heard about people getting multiple invites for different occupations on in this forum at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To some extent you are right i got the following reply from them when i ask them the possibility of getting an invitition with 65+5.


=NSW invite through points total, then english marks, then work experience.
I think the chance that a 65 point (+ 5 points) will get an invite from NSW in the next 12 months is only about 40%.
We may know more when they open their program again, but NSW say that it chances each month depending on the quality of their applicants that month.


----------



## Rishagar235

I am new in this process. Lots of good information on this thread, keep up the good work guys.


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> I disagree with iscah, and they have given wrong information in the past. For 190 they count nominations but that's not the case with 189. Applicants have 60 days to lodge their visa and they update the quota using how many invites they issue each round. We have definitely heard about people getting multiple invites for different occupations on in this forum at the same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very unfortunate if they are updating quota on the number of invites issued. Someone with 70 points in three sub occupation categories (Accountant General, Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant) will take up three places. 

So this is the reason why we are experiencing so many 70 pointers in just a single round.

Wonder who they are fooling.. themselves or the other deserving applicants!


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> Very unfortunate if they are updating quota on the number of invites issued. Someone with 70 points in three sub occupation categories (Accountant General, Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant) will take up three places.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the reason why we are experiencing so many 70 pointers in just a single round.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder who they are fooling.. themselves or the other deserving applicants!




Actually I did not think about that. You are right, that may very well be the reason especially since a lot of people submitted a second eoi for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Owami2 said:


> Can't login on my old account: created new one. My details are: *Management Accountant 221112
> EOI 189 - 65 points - 11/04/2016
> EOI 190 - 65+5 NSW - 11/04/2016
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> English - 20*
> **Keeping fingers crossed that NSW invites us this Friday.


We are the same....
I lodged on the 30/4/2016
With 65 for 189 and 65+5 for NSW nomination (190)

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

When is the invite guys .. both for 189 and 190 (NSW) ?? .. DIBP is just delaying it without reasons <<Technical Glitch>>


----------



## favour28

Hello All,

I just got a mail from DIBP that my EOI has expired.

Strange thing though is the EOI ID isnt mine and the date of submission is 28th July 2016:confused2:
How possible is that?

Any ideas?


----------



## loneranger

Hi guys, 
How many points are required under 189 or 190 visa streams to get invitation these days. is it 70 or 75 ?


----------



## Roy1108

Hi guys 

I had submitted an EOI for 189 and 190 subclass with 75 and 80 points respectively on 18th July. Having read that I could get the invite for 189, I decided to make way for people waiting for 190 and unticked 190 in my EOI. This has updated my EOI. I am wondering if I have made a mistake as I read somewhere any change in points will reset the ranking. In my case, 190 EOI with 80 points is removed now. Will this reset my timing/ranking for 189?


----------



## bridge93

No you should be fine don't worry. The DOE should remain the same


----------



## Rab nawaz

Roy1108 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had submitted an EOI for 189 and 190 subclass with 75 and 80 points respectively on 18th July. Having read that I could get the invite for 189, I decided to make way for people waiting for 190 and unticked 190 in my EOI. This has updated my EOI. I am wondering if I have made a mistake as I read somewhere any change in points will reset the ranking. In my case, 190 EOI with 80 points is removed now. Will this reset my timing/ranking for 189?


Doenst matter still you have maximum points 75 so just hold on for a short time you will be invited straight away in next round.


----------



## azerty

The july 20th invitation round report is out.
The page hints that the next invitation round will be on aug 3rd.


----------



## dimuthunuwan

Hi all,

I got invitation to apply Queensland SS(190) and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


----------



## azerty

dimuthunuwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invitation to apply Queensland SS(190) and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


This may answer your question:
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/Settlement-Funds_skilled.pdf


----------



## Ahamudul

dimuthunuwan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got invitation to apply Queensland SS(190) and they are asking for the commitment letter etc..but i'm having small concern about cash declaration evidence.Actually i'm having Fixed deposit on banks more than the required amount($15000) but the problem is, those FD's under my mother's name and i'm the only nominee for that FD''s.in this case they will accept it or reject it ? any ideas pls......


Hi bro,

Are from off shore? 
Do you have experience? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Doenst matter still you have maximum points 75 so just hold on for a short time you will be invited straight away in next round.


Dear You have 75 enough points for 3rd August 2016 invitation round... You dont need to worry If you have removed 190 ....

Relax you will definately receive 189 invitation round on 3rd August 2016.

cheers


----------



## Roy1108

Thanks all for your comments. Appreciate it


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> The july 20th invitation round report is out.
> The page hints that the next invitation round will be on aug 3rd.


Where can I find the hint by the way? Tyvm.

P/S: Never mind. Found it myself already.


----------



## ricky_00

Owami2 said:


> Can't login on my old account: created new one. My details are: *Management Accountant 221112
> EOI 189 - 65 points - 11/04/2016
> EOI 190 - 65+5 NSW - 11/04/2016
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> English - 20*
> **Keeping fingers crossed that NSW invites us this Friday.


Friday? is it an invitation round (NSW) date?


----------



## loneranger

How much time does 70 pointer take to be called for "invitation to apply" under visa 189 and 190.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## loneranger

hey guys, i have quick query. I am completing my accountancy degree. i although completed my graduation in arts in 2013. i have training experience with a firm as external auditor from 2012 to 2015
Can i make my graduation in arts as base degree and claim experience after graduating as relevant experience for purpose of immi ??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

loneranger said:


> hey guys, i have quick query. I am completing my accountancy degree. i although completed my graduation in arts in 2013. i have training experience with a firm as external auditor from 2012 to 2015
> Can i make my graduation in arts as base degree and claim experience after graduating as relevant experience for purpose of immi ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




No. The accounting bodies only count experience m gained after you completed your qualification.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Please update with your score, occupation, english and work exp info if you have a nsw invite today


----------



## aurora.a

Somebody got invited in the other thread. 70+5 superior English eoi 12/06/16


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee

Yes aurora thanks very much. So happy got invite from nsw accountant. Lodged 190 EOI on the 8th June 2016 (slight correction there) but my 189 was the one lodged on the 12th. I have superior ielts and points breakdown is age 30, English 20, qualification 15, experience 5. I'm removing my 189 to create space and give others a chance. 

Aurora, favor28 and others in the thread awaiting invitation I'm sure your day is soon coming. Hold on we will get there 😃


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys.. Please REMOVE your 189 eoi's if u got any invitations with 190 NSW today as it will give more chances for 189 applicants... 
Thank you!


----------



## Ahamudul

NSW inviting 70+5???? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

If I submitted my eoi for both 189 and 190 in the same eoi I don't think I can remove for 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

aurora.a said:


> If I submitted my eoi for both 189 and 190 in the same eoi I don't think I can remove for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you will get invited for one of them only.. IMO


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> If I submitted my eoi for both 189 and 190 in the same eoi I don't think I can remove for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's on the same eoi, i think it locks your eoi so you won't get a 189 invite at the same time from what i read from the others.


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> If I submitted my eoi for both 189 and 190 in the same eoi I don't think I can remove for 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro you didnt got invitition ?? Are you offshore candidate?


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> If it's on the same eoi, i think it locks your eoi so you won't get a 189 invite at the same time from what i read from the others.




Yes but that will only happen once your nomination is approved I think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro you didnt got invitition ?? Are you offshore candidate?




No, I only have 65+5 right now. Will be updating to 70 in hopefully 5 weeks. I am onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> No, I only have 65+5 right now. Will be updating to 70 in hopefully 5 weeks. I am onshore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still i was highly expecting they will invite you because there are very few 65+5 with Superior English and secondly 75+5 are also very rare.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Still i was highly expecting they will invite you because there are very few 65+5 with Superior English and secondly 75+5 are also very rare.




I am guessing they only invited 70+5 with superior English today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I am just concerned in case they spend the full 12 weeks to approve my nomination I don't want to get another invite for 189. That's not fair to everyone else. This system is actually extremely flawed and messed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I am guessing they only invited 70+5 with superior English today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finger crossed bro you will be invited in next few days.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Finger crossed bro you will be invited in next few days.




Thanks. I have put my entire life on hold waiting for this. It is torture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## favour28

Hello all,

After months of sleeplessness,anxiety,depression and even downright anger and frustration,we got our NSW invite today.
So excited and super happy right now.

I see u Aurora and I know it's going to be you very soon as well.

Congrats razjoe.


----------



## bridge93

There's no hope is there....

Eoi 190 24/03/2016
Age 25
Pte 20
Edu 15
Aus 5
Ss 5
65+5 accountant


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> There's no hope is there....
> 
> Eoi 190 24/03/2016
> Age 25
> Pte 20
> Edu 15
> Aus 5
> Ss 5
> 65+5 accountant




It's only the start of the year. We will have to see how many 75 points people are in queue for 189. I personally think 65+5 with superior English will still get invited, just probably early 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

aurora.a said:


> bridge93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no hope is there....
> 
> Eoi 190 24/03/2016
> Age 25
> Pte 20
> Edu 15
> Aus 5
> Ss 5
> 65+5 accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the start of the year. We will have to see how many 75 points people are in queue for 189. I personally think 65+5 with superior English will still get invited, just probably early 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lets see. I'm losing hope day by day
. gonna sit with a tub of ice cream now dark days lol


----------



## JamesLondon

I received an invite today for 190 NSW

External auditor 
70 + 5 points 
Superior English 
5 points work experience 
EOI date 21 June 16.

Hope that info is useful - Good luck everyone in the next rounds.


----------



## Neyogasgas

favour28 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After months of sleeplessness,anxiety,depression and even downright anger and frustration,we got our NSW invite today.
> So excited and super happy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see u Aurora and I know it's going to be you very soon as well.
> 
> Congrats razjoe.


Did you tell them of the day you cried? Hahaha. Honestly, this can be torture. I want to pray for as many as are believing God for an invite. I pray for you in Jesus' name that God will answer you soonest. Trust God friends.


----------



## azerty

Congrats to those invited!
And good luck to those waiting for the 3rd Aug 189 invitation round.

Hopefully there'll be good news for the 65s when the queue of 70s thin.


----------



## Roy1108

Feeling a bit odd unticking 190 with 80 points and seeing guys getting invitations but guess for a good cause. Congrats those who got the invite and good luck for next round for those who didn't


----------



## 65Points!

Damn you 70 pointers, always snatch it from us poor souls! 

But happy for you all, what cracking news for you fellows to start this awesome Friday evening. Now have a great weekend!


----------



## BAT7722

razjoee said:


> Yes aurora thanks very much. So happy got invite from nsw accountant. Lodged 190 EOI on the 8th June 2016 (slight correction there) but my 189 was the one lodged on the 12th. I have superior ielts and points breakdown is age 30, English 20, qualification 15, experience 5. I'm removing my 189 to create space and give others a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora, favor28 and others in the thread awaiting invitation I'm sure your day is soon coming. Hold on we will get there




Congrats mate. So we have a 65+5 guy getting NSW invite (eoi of june). I wonder why they dropped me


----------



## Harj

Hi guys , I am shocked that my agent has applied for 189 and when I imported file it saying no document has been uploaded. Is it normal ? I have given all the documents


----------



## 65Points!

BAT7722 said:


> Congrats mate. So we have a 65+5 guy getting NSW invite (eoi of june). I wonder why they dropped me


He is 70+5, not 65+5


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Congrats mate. So we have a 65+5 guy getting NSW invite (eoi of june). I wonder why they dropped me




He has 70+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Congrats mate. So we have a 65+5 guy getting NSW invite (eoi of june). I wonder why they dropped me







[/QUOTE]

He's 70 + 5. There were no 65 + 5


----------



## Rab nawaz

bridge93 said:


> Congrats mate. So we have a 65+5 guy getting NSW invite (eoi of june). I wonder why they dropped me


He's 70 + 5. There were no 65 + 5[/QUOTE]

I am highly confident soon they will invite all 65+5 with Superior English or relavant experience especially onshore candidates shouldnt be worried anymore.


----------



## Rishagar235

razjoee said:


> Yes aurora thanks very much. So happy got invite from nsw accountant. Lodged 190 EOI on the 8th June 2016 (slight correction there) but my 189 was the one lodged on the 12th. I have superior ielts and points breakdown is age 30, English 20, qualification 15, experience 5. I'm removing my 189 to create space and give others a chance.
> 
> Aurora, favor28 and others in the thread awaiting invitation I'm sure your day is soon coming. Hold on we will get there 😃


Congratulations and thanks for being considerate and removing 189.


----------



## Mohit Malkan

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI on 3rd June 2015 with 60 Points with NSW and still waiting for invitation. Can anyone please suggest if any invitations will be issued for 60 Pointers.


----------



## ozlucas

Mohit Malkan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 3rd June 2015 with 60 Points with NSW and still waiting for invitation. Can anyone please suggest if any invitations will be issued for 60 Pointers.


Highly unlikely to happen for accountants and external auditors.


----------



## Attentionseeker

70+5 pointers who have opted for SS will get the invite first. That's what happened last year too! The thing is those with 70 points without SS points will opt for SS in case they get restless and do not want to wait for few months for 189 invite.


----------



## hamidaims

Please help me.... 
I am offsure

I have submitted Accountant on 4th June 2016. 
189 = 65 Points
190 = 70 Points

I am not expecting 189 or 190 Invitation soon...
I also have MBA marketing degree. Can any state preferring Marketing,Sales professionals? I want to get quicker invitation. Please suggest me any State which is inviting Marketing or Sales Professionals very soon with low points.

regards
Hamid


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Please help me....
> I am offsure
> 
> I have submitted Accountant on 4th June 2016.
> 189 = 65 Points
> 190 = 70 Points
> 
> I am not expecting 189 or 190 Invitation soon...
> I also have MBA marketing degree. Can any state preferring Marketing,Sales professionals? I want to get quicker invitation. Please suggest me any State which is inviting Marketing or Sales Professionals very soon with low points.
> 
> regards
> Hamid


With the current points i dont think so there is any state looking for you and dont forget there are thousands of onshore 65+5 who are desperately waiting for 189 or 190 and they are ready to move in any state of Australia even there is a slight chance of getting an invitition so the honest advice is that Increase yours points or just keep waiting for a miracle. Moreover, the link below will explain every single details for accountants points, cutoffs, ceiling and possibilities so just click on the link and read everything carefully you will have a clear image of whats gonna happen.

Accountant (General) Immigration to Australia PR Visa


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> With the current points i dont think so there is any state looking for you and dont forget there are thousands of onshore 65+5 who are desperately waiting for 189 or 190 and they are ready to move in any state of Australia even there is a slight chance of getting an invitition so the honest advice is that Increase yours points or just keep waiting for a miracle. Moreover, the link below will explain every single details for accountants points, cutoffs, ceiling and possibilities so just click on the link and read everything carefully you will have a clear image of whats gonna happen.
> 
> Accountant (General) Immigration to Australia PR Visa


Dear Read My Post carefully then reply....I am talking about Marketing/Sales professionals...


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Dear Read My Post carefully then reply....I am talking about Marketing/Sales professionals...




You have mentioned submitted accountants isnt it ??


----------



## hamidaims

Its my Post.... Read carefully last lines

I am offsure

I have submitted Accountant on 4th June 2016. 
189 = 65 Points
190 = 70 Points

I am not expecting 189 or 190 Invitation soon...
I also have MBA marketing degree. Can any state preferring Marketing,Sales professionals? I want to get quicker invitation. Please suggest me any State which is inviting Marketing or Sales Professionals very soon with low points.

regards
Hamid


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Its my Post.... Read carefully last lines
> 
> I am offsure
> 
> I have submitted Accountant on 4th June 2016.
> 189 = 65 Points
> 190 = 70 Points
> 
> I am not expecting 189 or 190 Invitation soon...
> I also have MBA marketing degree. Can any state preferring Marketing,Sales professionals? I want to get quicker invitation. Please suggest me any State which is inviting Marketing or Sales Professionals very soon with low points.
> 
> regards
> Hamid


Alright the following link contains all occupation details regarding every field have a look if something suits with yours degrees.

Occupations in demand list in Australia 2016 -2017


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Alright the following link contains all occupation details regarding every field have a look if something suits with yours degrees.
> 
> Occupations in demand list in Australia 2016 -2017


Rab Nawaz I have access to all occupation lists of Sates..
The reason behind my post is that anyone has knowledge that which state is issuing invitations to Marketing/Sales professionals very quickly.

If i apply Marketing in 190 NSW with 65+5 points. Will It take long time to get invitation like Accountants?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz I have access to all occupation lists of Sates..
> The reason behind my post is that anyone has knowledge that which state is issuing invitations to Marketing/Sales professionals very quickly.
> 
> If i apply Marketing in 190 NSW with 65+5 points. Will It take long time to get invitation like Accountants?


Yes when you click any occupation the same link will give you all details as well so please atleast read once before posting anything.


----------



## Attentionseeker

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz I have access to all occupation lists of Sates..
> The reason behind my post is that anyone has knowledge that which state is issuing invitations to Marketing/Sales professionals very quickly.
> 
> If i apply Marketing in 190 NSW with 65+5 points. Will It take long time to get invitation like Accountants?


This is a thread for accountants. Not sure what made you think that people here will have any idea about other occupations. If you are looking for marketing in any state's list, google it.


----------



## ozlucas

hamidaims said:


> Dear Read My Post carefully then reply....I am talking about Marketing/Sales professionals...


Dear hamidaims read this thread title carefully then reply... This thread is about accountants...


----------



## gf31hk

Hi 
Thank you so much for the info. All the best


----------



## gf31hk

tan011 said:


> You should apply 485 now and apply 189 after 31 August 2016. If you don't get the 485 grant, still your bridging visa will be in effect. With 70 points, if you get invitation, just hold it as you have 60 days to apply.


Thank you for the info


----------



## gf31hk

65Points! said:


> My suggestion would be to wait till at least 24th August, which is when the 2nd round in August should happen, if it so happens. As soon as you apply for SC485, bridging visa gets issued immediately, so you have nothing to worry on that end.
> 
> I have to seriously doubt the veracity of 189 being overridden by 485, I had a similar doubt, the reason I kept delaying my PR and concentrated on TR, but eventually I did call up DIBP, and they said you can apply to as many visas, and what you have said, shouldn't happen. Anyway, I am sure others will highlight if something of the sort has happened.
> 
> With 70 points, and if they stick to 2 rounds each months, then your invite shouldn't be too far of, all the best!


Thank you so much for the info. All the best


----------



## gf31hk

hi guys
I would like to ask you guys if it's worthwhile getting documents like police checks ready while waiting for the invite for 189? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Roy1108

Depends on how much points you have


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

I am new to this forum, How much points do you need nowadays to get an invite for NSW 190 for general accountants ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sunil4dv

Dear Friends,
I need one clarification:

While filling EOI about "Employment details", since I have worked at 3 different designations due to regular promotions (viz. Senior Engineer, Asst. Manager & Manager) in same company. Should I fill it separately with individual designation (2003-2016 as senior Engineer, 2006-2010 as Asst. Manager, 2010 to 2011 as Manager) or single entry (2003-2011 with last designation as Manager).?

I have not opted for RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from EA but only for qualification assessment as professional engineer.


----------



## aurora.a

Sunil4dv said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need one clarification:
> 
> 
> 
> While filling EOI about "Employment details", since I have worked at 3 different designations due to regular promotions (viz. Senior Engineer, Asst. Manager & Manager) in same company. Should I fill it separately with individual designation (2003-2016 as senior Engineer, 2006-2010 as Asst. Manager, 2010 to 2011 as Manager) or single entry (2003-2011 with last designation as Manager).?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not opted for RSA (Relevant skill assessment) from EA but only for qualification assessment as professional engineer.




Wrong thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Any guess EOI till which date will get invite for 70 points on 3rd Aug ..??


----------



## blackrider89

nishesh.koirala said:


> Any guess EOI till which date will get invite for 70 points on 3rd Aug ..??


20 June 2016 maybe?


----------



## NewStars

For those who already got 75 points or more, can you please leave the opportunity of NSW 190 nomination to other applicants who just got 65 points!!! You guys already got enough points to be invited in EOI soon.


----------



## aurora.a

NewStars said:


> For those who already got 75 points or more, can you please leave the opportunity of NSW 190 nomination to other applicants who just got 65 points!!! You guys already got enough points to be invited in EOI soon.




Are you a migration agent?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

He could be one of the applicants. It makes sense. I have 75 points and I unticked 190 to make way. Why would anyone want to take an extra spot when they know they will get one in the next 189 round


----------



## FAIS

I have made sure this morning that a colleague of mine having 75 points has unchecked 190 from his EOI. Another one is not ready but I think she will get invitation in the next round and after that I will personally sit with her and force her to remove 190 from the EOI.


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

Is there any chance for general accountants with 65+5 points to receive an invitation for nsw 190 any time soon ?

Thank you.


----------



## Aka01

If yes then till when ?

Any idea guys ?


----------



## aurora.a

Roy1108 said:


> He could be one of the applicants. It makes sense. I have 75 points and I unticked 190 to make way. Why would anyone want to take an extra spot when they know they will get one in the next 189 round




I asked because his name is the same as a migration agent company in Sydney, not because of his comment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> I have made sure this morning that a colleague of mine having 75 points has unchecked 190 from his EOI. Another one is not ready but I think she will get invitation in the next round and after that I will personally sit with her and force her to remove 190 from the EOI.




I just find it unbelievable that so many people have 75 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy1108

Ok my apologies. 



aurora.a said:


> Roy1108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could be one of the applicants. It makes sense. I have 75 points and I unticked 190 to make way. Why would anyone want to take an extra spot when they know they will get one in the next 189 round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked because his name is the same as a migration agent company in Sydney, not because of his comment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I asked because his name is the same as a migration agent company in Sydney, not because of his comment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He might be. Was hoping he would confirm it himself if he was, but seemed to have dropped out.

He regularly contributes info on the chinese site I frequent and was where i translated the earlier info from.



azerty said:


> It's in chinese, but you are welcome to check it out if you read the language.
> link


----------



## aurora.a

Roy1108 said:


> Ok my apologies.




No need to apologize!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Hello All,

I am a member of ICAI.
Do we need to submit transcript or certificates and marksheets from ICAI will do while lodging visa. For CPA assessment they dint ask for any transcripts.


----------



## aurora.a

I guess this Friday we will see if nsw is still following the same pattern as last year where they mainly sent invites after the 189 invitation round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaauditor

Hi ,
Will there be draw tomorrow, no update on site till now.

Thanks..


----------



## Roy1108

Can someone in Australia call them to confirm and update the guys here please?


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> I just find it unbelievable that so many people have 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is another guy in our Finance and Accounting department with 80. He already received invitation in the first round.

Age (30), Qual (15), Exp(15), English(20)

The other two are losing 5 points in either age or experience. All three of them wanted to move to Canada, but they have now changed their mind. I know a plenty of guys in other companies and accounting firms who are in the process of getting their skilled assessed or have already submitted EOIs. Most of them are 75-80 pointers. 5 years post qualification experience is a common thing. It was IELTS that used to keep people from scoring 20. 

In my opinion, 10-20 75 pointers (or more) are filing EOIs per round.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> There is another guy in our Finance and Accounting department with 80. He already received invitation in the first round.
> 
> 
> 
> Age (30), Qual (15), Exp(15), English(20)
> 
> 
> 
> The other two are losing 5 points in either age or experience. All three of them wanted to move to Canada, but they have now changed their mind. I know a plenty of guys in other companies and accounting firms who are in the process of getting their skilled assessed or have already submitted EOIs. Most of them are 75-80 pointers. 5 years post qualification experience is a common thing. It was IELTS that used to keep people from scoring 20.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, 10-20 75 pointers (or more) are filing EOIs per round.




10-20 is okay I guess if they send about 100 invites per round. 

I am 4 weeks away from finishing my qualification and reaching 70 points. I really hope there isn't another unpleasant surprise between now and then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> 10-20 is okay I guess if they send about 100 invites per round.
> 
> I am 4 weeks away from finishing my qualification and reaching 70 points. I really hope there isn't another unpleasant surprise between now and then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are pretty much safe with 70.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> You are pretty much safe with 70.




Thanks. I will definitely be opting for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> Thanks. I will definitely be opting for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And don't forget to opt out from 189 and suspend your other EOIs (if any) when you get the invite.


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> And don't forget to opt out from 189 and suspend your other EOIs (if any) when you get the invite.




I don't think I can opt out because I submitted one eoi for 189 and 190? I can probably tell them my visa is going to expire soon and I'm working to expedite approval


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaauditor

Hi,
I am new to the forum,

I want to apply for the skill assessment for my wife from CPA Aus but the mandatory subjects listed there mentions "Quantitave appitude" as one of them. My wife is CA and covered the subject topics under "maths and Statitics" during her CA Entrance, will CPA consider this and are there any chances of positive Assessment.

Please guide.

Thanks..


----------



## FAIS

aurora.a said:


> I don't think I can opt out because I submitted one eoi for 189 and 190? I can probably tell them my visa is going to expire soon and I'm working to expedite approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But you can opt out if you receive invitation to to apply for nomination from NSW. Your EOI will be active until you get nominated by the state. Am I right?


----------



## aurora.a

FAIS said:


> But you can opt out if you receive invitation to to apply for nomination from NSW. Your EOI will be active until you get nominated by the state. Am I right?




I think I can only withdraw my eoi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

iaauditor said:


> Hi ,
> Will there be draw tomorrow, no update on site till now.
> 
> Thanks..


Yes no update is present on site.
Whats' happening there???? Any Idea


----------



## aurora.a

It takes at least half an hour to get through on the phone. There should be a round tomorrow. They unofficially announced when they published the data from the last round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iaauditor

aurora.a said:


> 10-20 is okay I guess if they send about 100 invites per round.
> 
> I am 4 weeks away from finishing my qualification and reaching 70 points. I really hope there isn't another unpleasant surprise between now and then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Qurora,

Please update which qualification you are aiming to?


----------



## Roy1108

Exactly - it's unofficial. I'm not sure if I would completely trust their unofficial announcement. Remember they published 4.7k ceiling and later slashed it to 2.5k.:joy::joy:. But I hope they do it


----------



## azerty

Unfortunately, it looks like the only hint we are going to get, and they also have a nasty habit of not updating the next invitation dates on time.

So, if it happens, it happens, otherwise it's off to bed and another week's wait.


----------



## Aka01

Hi Auora,

Will you have 70 points with state sponsorship or without ss.

Thanks.


----------



## nomaduser

Hey guys,

At what time will they send out the invitations?

Should we even expect any invitations today since they have not made any official announcement on the site?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hi guys i gave 65 points internal audit profile eoi loged in july 16..any thoughts by when can i get an invite? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolJ

Any Accountants / Auditors receive an Invite today?


----------



## Rab nawaz

SolJ said:


> Any Accountants / Auditors receive an Invite today?



Seems like 70s are treated as 65s.


----------



## azerty

NewStars announced 70 points up to june 17 for accountants so far, quite a bit of movement this round. (Double invites maybe?)


----------



## Neyogasgas

SolJ said:


> Any Accountants / Auditors receive an Invite today?


I got both invites today. Accountant and External Auditor. I am going for the External Auditor though


----------



## Rab nawaz

Neyogasgas said:


> I got both invites today. Accountant and External Auditor. I am going for the External Auditor though


Kindly share the details of points and DOE.


----------



## azerty

Neyogasgas said:


> I got both invites today. Accountant and External Auditor. I am going for the External Auditor though


Ugh.. can't be helped for your case, but for future 75s please suspend one.

Congrats!


----------



## SolJ

My agent just called to let me know I received my invite!!! External Auditor, 70 Points, EOI: 29/04/2016. So relieved!!!


----------



## Neyogasgas

azerty said:


> Ugh.. can't be helped for your case, but for future 75s please suspend one.
> 
> Congrats!


Definitely. I will suspend one! Don't want to waste the slot when another can be happy for it. This has cost me sleepless nights, money and time. I just thank God for the patience and faith. Thank you Azerty!!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

SolJ said:


> My agent just called to let me know I received my invite!!! External Auditor, 70 Points, EOI: 29/04/2016. So relieved!!!



Congrts bro and it means the cut offs for auditors arnt huge and we can expect they will invite couple of 65s in this year.


----------



## SolJ

Rab nawaz said:


> SolJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> My agent just called to let me know I received my invite!!! External Auditor, 70 Points, EOI: 29/04/2016. So relieved!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrts bro and it means the cut offs for auditors arnt huge and we can expect they will invite couple of 65s in this year.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much! I'll make sure to update Immi Tracker shortly. Congratulations to everyone who also received an invite and all the best to those still waiting patiently.


----------



## aurora.a

Neyogasgas said:


> I got both invites today. Accountant and External Auditor. I am going for the External Auditor though




Congrats, although this means they are double inviting :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

aurora.a said:


> Congrats, although this means they are double inviting :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sounds bad impact on NSW invitations- again!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Rab nawaz said:


> Seems like 70s are treated as 65s.


Didnt get u? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

BAT7722 said:


> Sounds bad impact on NSW invitations- again!



Maybe, more like the external auditor quota will be used up by 70 pointers getting multiple invites meaning there's no chance for 65 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Neyogasgas said:


> Definitely. I will suspend one! Don't want to waste the slot when another can be happy for it. This has cost me sleepless nights, money and time. I just thank God for the patience and faith. Thank you Azerty!!!




It doesn't matter at this point. 189 counts invites issued, so the spot has already been wasted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Reckon they have invited 70 pointers?
What's the cut off?


----------



## MichaelED

Any accountants (general) invited by NSW?


----------



## Crystal0707

I finally received an invitation today. Eoi submitted on 20 Jun 2016 with 70 points!!


----------



## 65Points!

Many congratulations everyone who got invites.

Couple of things:


*#* No 70+5 pointers who got invites from NSW last week will now apply there, which means NSW will now realise their mistake, and most likely they should now be sending invites to 65+5 whenever the next round happens.


*#* For external auditors 110-115 odd invites that have gone out so far this year, the movement has been of 8 months for 70(+) pointers, which indicates a real opportunity for 65 pointers. This further means, not many had put in EoIs during the last financial year, and most likely the rush of EoIs happened in June/July.


*#* The loophole, external auditors will now attract a decent chunk of 70pointers, but if their cut off dates as accountant (general) keeps moving at a pace of 14-20 days per round, then they shouldn't get desperate. On the hind side, the glut of applicants would be in July, so that means for accountant (general) the cut of date movement will reduce in terms of the number of day moved per round, and that should in turn make 70pointers move to external auditor.

It's a optimistic wait and watch I'll like to assume, not as gloomy as we were thinking.


----------



## aurora.a

Crystal0707 said:


> I finally received an invitation today. Eoi submitted on 20 Jun 2016 with 70 points!!




So the cut off is better than we think? They must have sent double invites - I'm going to check what the it guys are saying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Crystal0707 said:


> I finally received an invitation today. Eoi submitted on 20 Jun 2016 with 70 points!!


Congrats


----------



## 65Points!

I just have a hunch, might be wrong, but looking at the '189 EoI Invitation - Aug' round thread, and the way the IT guys are reporting their invites, and such big movements have happened in cut off dates, could it be possible DIBP clubbed the previous round and this round's invites and sent double the number of invites, than 104, and 55 for Accountants and Ex Auditors?


----------



## aurora.a

Yes I think it's likely. The backlog moved at least 20 days for accountants. They are also speculating this round was pro rata only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

I have the same impression, guess we'll have to wait for the official report for confirmation.


----------



## aurora.a

A civil engineer just reported getting an invite in the other thread, so it wasn't just pro rata occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762

*External auditor*



65Points! said:


> Many congratulations everyone who got invites.
> 
> Couple of things:
> 
> 
> *#* No 70+5 pointers who got invites from NSW last week will now apply there, which means NSW will now realise their mistake, and most likely they should now be sending invites to 65+5 whenever the next round happens.
> 
> 
> *#* For external auditors 110-115 odd invites that have gone out so far this year, the movement has been of 8 months for 70(+) pointers, which indicates a real opportunity for 65 pointers. This further means, not many had put in EoIs during the last financial year, and most likely the rush of EoIs happened in June/July.
> 
> 
> *#* The loophole, external auditors will now attract a decent chunk of 70pointers, but if their cut off dates as accountant (general) keeps moving at a pace of 14-20 days per round, then they shouldn't get desperate. On the hind side, the glut of applicants would be in July, so that means for accountant (general) the cut of date movement will reduce in terms of the number of day moved per round, and that should in turn make 70pointers move to external auditor.
> 
> It's a optimistic wait and watch I'll like to assume, not as gloomy as we were thinking.


I am unsure why they wouldn't cover the technical glitch they had on 20th July.. I absolutely didn't expect i'll be on the wrong side of invitations with 70 points


----------



## aurora.a

Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't we see an external auditor with superior English and 70+5 invited by nsw last week?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but didn't we see an external auditor with superior English and 70+5 invited by nsw last week?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, JamesLondon.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10711561-post5272.html


----------



## aurora.a

I can't open it for some reason but when was his eoi? I think it was June? Maybe nsw only invited those who submitted during the previous year then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I can't open it for some reason but when was his eoi? I think it was June? Maybe nsw only invited those who submitted during the previous year then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


21 june 16.


----------



## aurora.a

acr said:


> I am unsure why they wouldn't cover the technical glitch they had on 20th July.. I absolutely didn't expect i'll be on the wrong side of invitations with 70 points




Then you will probably get invited by nsw the next time they invite accountants and external auditors. I'm guessing they only invited those people who submitted eoi with 70+5 before July 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> 21 june 16.




Do you remember if nsw invited accountants with 70+5 last year during this time on an ongoing basis or was it random? I wasn't following the forum that closely then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

JamesLondon said:


> I received an invite today for 190 NSW
> 
> External auditor
> 70 + 5 points
> Superior English
> 5 points work experience
> EOI date 21 June 16.
> 
> Hope that info is useful - Good luck everyone in the next rounds.


In case you like to look at the actual post.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> In case you like to look at the actual post.




Thank you...on nights when invites go out I wake up to 150+ notifications from this forum haha. Sometimes I can't find everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Do you remember if nsw invited accountants with 70+5 last year during this time on an ongoing basis or was it random? I wasn't following the forum that closely then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't really recall either, I'm afraid. Wasn't following 190 closely either at that time. I only started to follow 189 closely around last october when the accountant invites dried up around that time.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I can't really recall either, I'm afraid. Wasn't following 190 closely either at that time. I only started to follow 189 closely around last october when the accountant invites dried up around that time.




I think attentionseeker might know. I'll message him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I know it became random around November to December, because that was when they even invited 60 pointers with superior English and I falsely got my hopes up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I know it became random around November to December, because that was when they even invited 60 pointers with superior English and I falsely got my hopes up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Couple of more rounds and you will be invited. Most of the 70+5 are gonna clear soon the backlong for Auditors isnt huge and dont forget you are standing infront of all of those 65+5 who dont have Superior English so as soon the first group of 65+5 will be invited you will be On the top of the list.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Couple of more rounds and you will be invited. Most of the 70+5 are gonna clear soon the backlong for Auditors isnt huge and dont forget you are standing infront of all of those 65+5 who dont have Superior English so as soon the first group of 65+5 will be invited you will be On the top of the list.




Thanks, I am just really concerned my student visa is going to get canceled before I get invited since I graduated early. If that happens I'm going to have to apply for 485 and use that as a very expensive bridging visa :/ I know people have spent tens of thousands on PR so I shouldn't complain but I paid for my university fees, living costs, and everything relating to this application by myself while most of the time having the part time work restriction. It is really stressful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi. Can someone assist me with my query? I lodged my EOI with 65 points in general accountant in March 2016 and applied for external auditor with 65 points in July. Does anyone know when can I expect an invitation?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Accountants - 221111 who got invite .. Kindly share your date of EOI and points


----------



## Amrita.khangura

love_life88 said:


> Hi. Can someone assist me with my query? I lodged my EOI with 65 points in general accountant in March 2016 and applied for external auditor with 65 points in July. Does anyone know when can I expect an invitation?


I am in d same boat 65 points july 16 fingers crossed internal audit profile 


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Fingers crossed... Hope they do something with applicants having 65 points!


----------



## yellow22

Hi Guys, 

Just letting you know that i have received an invitation for subclass 189 this morning 3/8/16 (12.15am).

EOI 70 points lodged on 16/6/2016.

Good luck to all thats waiting.. i know it can be a very gruelling and frustration process.


----------



## Rab nawaz

yellow22 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just letting you know that i have received an invitation for subclass 189 this morning 3/8/16 (12.15am).
> 
> EOI 70 points lodged on 16/6/2016.
> 
> Good luck to all thats waiting.. i know it can be a very gruelling and frustration process.



Accountant or Auditors ?


----------



## yellow22

JamesLondon said:


> I received an invite today for 190 NSW
> 
> External auditor
> 70 + 5 points
> Superior English
> 5 points work experience
> EOI date 21 June 16.
> 
> Hope that info is useful - Good luck everyone in the next rounds.


Hi James, 

I was wondering if you are applying via a migration agent/lawyer or yourself. 

(To all, Im sorry that this does not fit the requirement of this forum but I cannot, for the life of me, find a 'message' button or contact option.)


----------



## yellow22

Rab nawaz said:


> Accountant or Auditors ?


Accountants (General)


----------



## JamesLondon

yellow22 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I was wondering if you are applying via a migration agent/lawyer or yourself.
> 
> (To all, Im sorry that this does not fit the requirement of this forum but I cannot, for the life of me, find a 'message' button or contact option.)


Hi Yellow22,

I am applying myself. 

James


----------



## yellow22

JamesLondon said:


> Hi Yellow22,
> 
> I am applying myself.
> 
> James


Is there anyway I can contact you out of this thread? I'm thinking of applying it myself too but I was hoping to talk to someone in the same situation. 

If its not too much to ask, i can be reach at <[B]SNIP[/B]> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4: kaju/moderator*


----------



## JamesLondon

yellow22 said:


> Is there anyway I can contact you out of this thread? I'm thinking of applying it myself too but I was hoping to talk to someone in the same situation.


Hi yellow - happy to answer your questions. I cant figure out how to send a PM, though I have seen your message. Send me your email address etc and I will reply.

Best Regards - James


----------



## azerty

JamesLondon said:


> Hi yellow - happy to answer your questions. I cant figure out how to send a PM, though I have seen your message. Send me your email address etc and I will reply.
> 
> Best Regards - James


Try getting to 5 posts


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Any clue when will dey update d DIBP WEBSITE? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelED

Does anybody know of any accountants (general) 190 NSW invites issues 2016-2017 so far?


----------



## azerty

MichaelED said:


> Does anybody know of any accountants (general) 190 NSW invites issues 2016-2017 so far?


There were some 70+5 invites last friday.


----------



## Neyogasgas

I got the 190 NSW last Friday. I have however withdrawn it since I have also gotten the 189 yesterdaý


----------



## love_life88

Hi. Can someone please update me with 3rd august invitation results for general accountant and external auditor. visa date of effect and how many points? Any idea about 65 pointers?
Thanks


----------



## Amrita.khangura

love_life88 said:


> Hi. Can someone please update me with 3rd august invitation results for general accountant and external auditor. visa date of effect and how many points? Any idea about 65 pointers?
> Thanks


Hi... When did u submit the eoi... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi. I submitted my EOI in march with 65 points(accountant) and auditor in July with 65 points.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

I also have 65 points and submitted eoi in july end for audit profile. Hvent recd n invite yet. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Ok. Thanks for that...Good luck


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Wish *u* *d* same hopefully by *sep* we *shld* receive an invite

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Yes.. Fingers crossed


----------



## BAT7722

Neyogasgas said:


> I got the 190 NSW last Friday. I have however withdrawn it since I have also gotten the 189 yesterdaý




Yayyy i hope NSW learns from it


----------



## love_life88

Neyogasgas said:


> I got the 190 NSW last Friday. I have however withdrawn it since I have also gotten the 189 yesterdaý


Did u get the invite for 189 with 65 or 70 points?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

love_life88 said:


> Did u get the invite for 189 with 65 or 70 points?


Also which skill code? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

Hi guys can we claim professional year points for Auditors???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

amanaksh said:


> Hi guys can we claim professional year points for Auditors???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes u can


----------



## amanaksh

love_life88 said:


> Yes u can




Thanks for quick respond mate... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

love_life88 said:


> Yes u can


Hey whts ur skill code and on how many points did u rec an invite for 189..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hey whts ur skill code and on how many points did u rec an invite for 189..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


My skill code is 221111 and I am still waiting for an invite


----------



## Hasib_BD

My question is regarding EOI. 
I want to include my wife in my future 189 or 190 application. During submitting my eoi, should I tick the 'include family member in your future application' OR 'include partner in your future application' OR tick both the tabs? *confused*


----------



## hulk

*Subclass 190 Visa*

Hello guys,

Has anyone selected any other state under sub class 190 apart from NSW?

Cheers


----------



## ricky_00

hulk said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anyone selected any other state under sub class 190 apart from NSW?
> 
> Cheers


I am also seeking opportunities for 190 general accountants in other states. Wonder no one discussed about it on the forum (or may be I missed some)
Till now what I have found on the web is, NT is offering SS for Australian graduates or experienced accountants.
Really need some expert opinion on the matter.


----------



## Ahamudul

ricky_00 said:


> I am also seeking opportunities for 190 general accountants in other states. Wonder no one discussed about it on the forum (or may be I missed some)
> Till now what I have found on the web is, NT is offering SS for Australian graduates or experienced accountants.
> Really need some expert opinion on the matter.


To get 190 from NT, you need job offer. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagarr86

Crystal0707 said:


> I finally received an invitation today. Eoi submitted on 20 Jun 2016 with 70 points!!


Hi Crystal0707,

Congratulations for your invite. Can you please update me on exactly what procedure you followed for VISA PROCESSING from the scratch. I know much info is available on website (Which gave me confidence to file my application myself instead of opting for agent), but it will be much helpful if i receive guidance from someone who recently processed everything.

Till now I've registered for IELTS Academic (Exam due in Sep16). What i know till now that firstly i have to get IELTS cleared with minimum 7 Score (221111 ICAA) in each band and get my experience documents ready and then submit both of these to ICAA for assessment. Post that i have to file EOI through skill select.

Well, these are definitely general guidelines. Can you please guide me what exact documents and in what format are required for Exp / Qualification assessment, so that i can arrange that in the mean time i clear IELTS? 

Secondly, do we need to clear IELTS before applying for assessment with ICAA?

and do i miss some info on procedure to be followed?

Do i need to know anything else?

Anyone's help will be much appreciated!!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## drashti

Hi, is it necessary to have CA degree in order to get positive assessment from CPA?


----------



## Rab nawaz

drashti said:


> Hi, is it necessary to have CA degree in order to get positive assessment from CPA?


Thread Topic ::: Eoi Submitted Accountants.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sagarr86 said:


> Hi Crystal0707,
> 
> Congratulations for your invite. Can you please update me on exactly what procedure you followed for VISA PROCESSING from the scratch. I know much info is available on website (Which gave me confidence to file my application myself instead of opting for agent), but it will be much helpful if i receive guidance from someone who recently processed everything.
> 
> Till now I've registered for IELTS Academic (Exam due in Sep16). What i know till now that firstly i have to get IELTS cleared with minimum 7 Score (221111 ICAA) in each band and get my experience documents ready and then submit both of these to ICAA for assessment. Post that i have to file EOI through skill select.
> 
> Well, these are definitely general guidelines. Can you please guide me what exact documents and in what format are required for Exp / Qualification assessment, so that i can arrange that in the mean time i clear IELTS?
> 
> Secondly, do we need to clear IELTS before applying for assessment with ICAA?
> 
> and do i miss some info on procedure to be followed?
> 
> Do i need to know anything else?
> 
> Anyone's help will be much appreciated!!!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes - you have to get 7 min in all parts ...Suggest you take PTE and get 65. ICAA or CPA will only assess once you have proficient level of english.


----------



## drashti

Hi rabnawaz i know that this thread is for whom. I am asking for accountant onky. I am asking about CPA assessment.


----------



## Rab nawaz

drashti said:


> Hi rabnawaz i know that this thread is for whom. I am asking for accountant onky. I am asking about CPA assessment.


Thread topic is EOI Submitted accountants if you just have a look properly instead of posting comments you can find a whole new thread.



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...78-cpa-australia-skill-assessment.html#/enter


----------



## BAT7722

drashti said:


> Hi, is it necessary to have CA degree in order to get positive assessment from CPA?




No it's not necessary to have CA. They can assess Bachelors too. Whatever you give them, depending on the courses you have studied. That's why they ask you for syllabus outline.


----------



## hulk

ricky_00 said:


> I am also seeking opportunities for 190 general accountants in other states. Wonder no one discussed about it on the forum (or may be I missed some)
> Till now what I have found on the web is, NT is offering SS for Australian graduates or experienced accountants.
> Really need some expert opinion on the matter.


Thanks Ricky... Guess none of us have applied for any other state. By the way in the EOI, there is an option to select only one state. I was not able to add more than one.

Cheers


----------



## drashti

Thanks rabnavaz n BAT...??


----------



## itsfrans

Hi everyone,
sorry if this is the wrong thread but I assume it's relevant for accountants:

I have submitted my EOI for Accountant (General) for both 189 & 190 in July.

I have received a positive assessment for PR purpose from CA with regard to my qualification+IELTS score. 

I intend to claim 5 points from my Australian work experience (will reach 1 year in 6th October 2016), therefore I am planning to complete a skill assessment with CA to recognise my work exp as an accountant after that day.

However, when I checked NSW State Sponsorship website, they say:

6. Do I need my skilled employment claims assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority?

If you claim points for skilled employment in your EOI you need to ensure that you submit appropriate evidence to support this claim. 

Although it is not mandatory, we encourage candidates who are claiming points for skilled employment to obtain a 'skilled employment assessment' from the relevant assessing authority as this is strong evidence to support your claim.

Can anyone confirm if this is indeed mandatory? I should be able to request all the docs required from my workplace. Has anyone had a similar experience with skills assessment with CA/CPA?

Thanks,


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Hi everyone
I have submitted my eoi in December 8th 2015 with 60 points for nsw, i havent received my eoi yet , please tell me how long still i have to waite , occupational i have applied for is cook


----------



## Ahamudul

Jigarvrutika said:


> Hi everyone
> I have submitted my eoi in December 8th 2015 with 60 points for nsw, i havent received my eoi yet , please tell me how long still i have to waite , occupational i have applied for is cook


Same here, I lodged with 60 on 9th November. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Jigarvrutika said:


> Hi everyone
> I have submitted my eoi in December 8th 2015 with 60 points for nsw, i havent received my eoi yet , please tell me how long still i have to waite , occupational i have applied for is cook




Wrong thread. This is for accountants. Nobody here has any idea about cooks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Is it for nsw ?


----------



## muz068

Ahamudul said:


> To get 190 from NT, you need job offer.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


 Not necessary. If you are a graduate from NT after studying for two or more years then you are eligible for SS without job offer. I won't recommend students to go for professional year after graduation.I would suggest them to go to TAS for an honour degree (1 year duration) and get state sponsored as a student just need to study there for a year to apply for state sponsorship


----------



## ricky_00

muz068 said:


> Not necessary. If you are a graduate from NT after studying for two or more years then you are eligible for SS without job offer. I won't recommend students to go for professional year after graduation.I would suggest them to go to TAS for an honour degree (1 year duration) and get state sponsored as a student just need to study there for a year to apply for state sponsorship


This is what I found on Delta migration site. it says OR ALTERNATIVELY HAVE AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION. do you have any info in regards?

NT 190 requirement:

= Financial capacity
=Applicants living outside Australia:
=one year of skilled work experience in the past 2 years or alternatively have Australian qualifications.


----------



## muz068

ricky_00 said:


> This is what I found on Delta migration site. it says OR ALTERNATIVELY HAVE AUSTRALIAN QUALIFICATION. do you have any info in regards?
> 
> NT 190 requirement:
> 
> = Financial capacity
> =Applicants living outside Australia:
> =one year of skilled work experience in the past 2 years or alternatively have Australian qualifications.


Well , you are talking about 489 visa , I was talking about 190 visa. 
This might give you a better picture.

Important information for applicants already residing in Australia - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## gf31hk

Hi guys
do you know when the next invitation round (for 189):fingerscrossed: might be? how come the results for 3 August hasnt been updated 
Thank you


----------



## razjoee

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry if this is the wrong thread but I assume it's relevant for accountants:
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant (General) for both 189 & 190 in July.
> 
> I have received a positive assessment for PR purpose from CA with regard to my qualification+IELTS score.
> 
> I intend to claim 5 points from my Australian work experience (will reach 1 year in 6th October 2016), therefore I am planning to complete a skill assessment with CA to recognise my work exp as an accountant after that day.
> 
> However, when I checked NSW State Sponsorship website, they say:
> 
> 6. Do I need my skilled employment claims assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority?
> 
> If you claim points for skilled employment in your EOI you need to ensure that you submit appropriate evidence to support this claim.
> 
> *Although it is not mandatory*, we *encourage* candidates who are claiming points for skilled employment to obtain a 'skilled employment assessment' from the relevant assessing authority as this is strong evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is indeed mandatory? I should be able to request all the docs required from my workplace. Has anyone had a similar experience with skills assessment with CA/CPA?
> 
> Thanks,


Not mandatory but encouraged.


----------



## sanath89

*Visa 190*

Hi guys, i submitted an EOI in July for both 189 (65 pts) and 190 (65 + 5), from the accountant category. What is the possibility of securing an invite?


----------



## sanath89

Neyogasgas said:


> I got the 190 NSW last Friday. I have however withdrawn it since I have also gotten the 189 yesterdaý


Hi Neyogasgas,
Congratulations on your success. What is your date of EOI submission?
Would you also be kind enough to mention your points breakup?


----------



## Vovo

Submitted my eoi in july 2016 with 65poinslts for 189 and 70 for 190 for NSW for general accountant category. Anyone in the same boat with me? Any advice on how long the wait can be? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

sanath89 said:


> Hi guys, i submitted an EOI in July for both 189 (65 pts) and 190 (65 + 5), from the accountant category. What is the possibility of securing an invite?


Am in the same situation. Goodluck!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> sorry if this is the wrong thread but I assume it's relevant for accountants:
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant (General) for both 189 & 190 in July.
> 
> I have received a positive assessment for PR purpose from CA with regard to my qualification+IELTS score.
> 
> I intend to claim 5 points from my Australian work experience (will reach 1 year in 6th October 2016), therefore I am planning to complete a skill assessment with CA to recognise my work exp as an accountant after that day.
> 
> However, when I checked NSW State Sponsorship website, they say:
> 
> 6. Do I need my skilled employment claims assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority?
> 
> If you claim points for skilled employment in your EOI you need to ensure that you submit appropriate evidence to support this claim.
> 
> Although it is not mandatory, we encourage candidates who are claiming points for skilled employment to obtain a 'skilled employment assessment' from the relevant assessing authority as this is strong evidence to support your claim.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this is indeed mandatory? I should be able to request all the docs required from my workplace. Has anyone had a similar experience with skills assessment with CA/CPA?
> 
> Thanks,




If you do not get a skilled employment experience assessment, you run the risk of your visa getting rejected if Dibp finds that your employment is not relevant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

Vovo said:


> Submitted my eoi in july 2016 with 65poinslts for 189 and 70 for 190 for NSW for general accountant category. Anyone in the same boat with me? Any advice on how long the wait can be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Waiting since April. A lot of others too. You'll find many if you navigate through the forum.


----------



## Vovo

BAT7722 said:


> Waiting since April. A lot of others too. You'll find many if you navigate through the forum.


Thank you for your response. I am now working on claiming 5 spousal points from husband. Hope this will make my waiting period shorter. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Vovo said:


> Thank you for your response. I am now working on claiming 5 spousal points from husband. Hope this will make my waiting period shorter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yes - then you will be on 70 points and get ITA within 2 months for 189 and within 1 month for 190.


----------



## Vovo

I intend to claim 5 spousal points from hubby who is a general accountant working for angloamerican. I did my skills assessment with IPA. For those who did skills assessment with CPA what was your experience in terms of the turn around time. IPA took me about 12weeks. Want something quick

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Go for cpa is quicker 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanath89

BAT7722 said:


> Waiting since April. A lot of others too. You'll find many if you navigate through the forum.


Hi BAT7722, How much longer do you think that NSW would take to issue invites for 65 + 5 points?:juggle:
When was the last time 65 + 5 points secured an invite from NSW?


----------



## sanath89

Vovo said:


> Am in the same situation. Goodluck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi, Good luck for you too.


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Anyone has an idea as to how long it will take to get an invite for EOI lodged in March(accountant- 65 points)? If someone knows whether DIBP has invited all the applicants with 65 points? 
Thanks


----------



## Vovo

Read somewhere that average waiting time for some1 with 65points is 33weeks to get an ITA. Will look up the link and share

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

Amrita.khangura said:


> Go for cpa is quicker
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you a million times. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Vovo said:


> Read somewhere that average waiting time for some1 with 65points is 33weeks to get an ITA. Will look up the link and share
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


33 weeks are u sure... Thats too much

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozlucas

love_life88 said:


> Hi
> Anyone has an idea as to how long it will take to get an invite for EOI lodged in March(accountant- 65 points)? If someone knows whether DIBP has invited all the applicants with 65 points?
> Thanks


The last time when a 65 pointer received a invitation was 25/05/2016. Check the DIBP site for additional information.

Please read the previous messages of this thread, all your doubts and concerns will be answered.


----------



## love_life88

ozlucas said:


> The last time when a 65 pointer received a invitation was 25/05/2016. Check the DIBP site for additional information.
> 
> Please read the previous messages of this thread, all your doubts and concerns will be answered.


Do you know the visa date of effect.


----------



## bridge93

Last eoi date of effect for NSW 190 65 points is 17 march 2016 and for 189 is Oct 6 2015. I'm waiting since 24th March 2016


----------



## Maggie-May24

ozlucas said:


> The last time when a 65 pointer received a invitation was 25/05/2016. Check the DIBP site for additional information.
> 
> Please read the previous messages of this thread, all your doubts and concerns will be answered.
> 
> 
> 
> love_life88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the visa date of effect.
Click to expand...

As Ozlucas pointed out, you can find additional information on the DIBP website or perhaps by reading back through the thread.


----------



## Rab nawaz

bridge93 said:


> Last eoi date of effect for NSW 190 65 points is 17 march 2016 and for 189 is Oct 6 2015. I'm waiting since 24th March 2016



You forgot to mention majority of them have Superior English or relavant experience and the candidates were onshore as well. Moreover, i havnt seen anyone around me who got invite 65+5 without superior Englis or relavant experience and if you have seen some candidates who got invited 65+5 without superior English or experience kindly mention here so we will have better knowledge whats gonna happen next.


----------



## bridge93

Yeh forgot to Mention that. I have superior English and am onshore. I am waiting since march hope something happens


----------



## Rab nawaz

bridge93 said:


> Yeh forgot to Mention that. I have superior English and am onshore. I am waiting since march hope something happens



You will be invited soon or later NSW is only lookind for the candidates having superior English or relavant experience. At the moment they are inviting those candidates who got maximum points and they did select 190 but later on we can expect they will clear most of the 65+5 with superior English or relavant experience. It would be a great surprise if someone will be invited with 65+5 wituout superior English or experience.


----------



## hamidaims

My Profile:

EOI Submitted (04 June 2016)
Age 30
Education 15
IELTS ( 9+8.5+8+7) 10
Experience 6 Years 10

Total 65+5 = 70 Points (190 NSW)

What are my chances for NSW ? As I have relevant experience (6 Years) + Proficient English with some modules with 9 band and 8.5 band etc. Overall 8 Bands.

Will my experience and IELTS preferable than other candidates who are only superior English without any work experience with same points?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> My Profile:
> 
> EOI Submitted (04 June 2016)
> Age 30
> Education 15
> IELTS ( 9+8.5+8+7) 10
> Experience 6 Years 10
> 
> Total 65+5 = 70 Points (190 NSW)
> 
> What are my chances for NSW ? As I have relevant experience (6 Years) + Proficient English with some modules with 9 band and 8.5 band etc. Overall 8 Bands.
> 
> Will my experience and IELTS preferable than other candidates who are only superior English without any work experience with same points?




It doesnt matter even you have 9 9 9 7 you will have 10 points and thats it and secondly it is very hard to say anything for offshore candidates but you got relavant experience which is a + point for you.


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> It doesnt matter even you have 9 9 9 7 you will have 10 points and thats it and secondly it is very hard to say anything for offshore candidates but you got relavant experience which is a + point for you.


Rab Nawaz

What you say about expectation of getting invitation? As I have + point for experience


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz
> 
> What you say about expectation of getting invitation? As I have + point for experience


In my view you have a strong competition with offshore guys who got 65+5 with superior English and their DOE is before you.


----------



## Hasib_BD

Is there any discrimination between offshore and onshore applicants having same points in terms of receiving state nomination?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hasib_BD said:


> Is there any discrimination between offshore and onshore applicants having same points in terms of receiving state nomination?



Onshore students meets the study requirements of NSW (92 weeks Cricos)


----------



## textadnan

*I have applied EOI for General accountant (221111) for 190 &189 on 16th April 2016*

PTE 65 each 
Professional year 

190 with 65+5

189 with 65 points

Any suggestion guys when I should expect an invitation for any of the above categories?


----------



## ozlucas

love_life88 said:


> Do you know the visa date of effect.


DIBP website is your new best friend(or maybe your new love, who knows?) and this thread will also be one of your besties. Get to know them better and you shall have no doubts regarding 189, 190, 489, last visa date of effect and so on.


----------



## Ahamudul

ozlucas said:


> The last time when a 65 pointer received a invitation was 25/05/2016. Check the DIBP site for additional information.
> 
> Please read the previous messages of this thread, all your doubts and concerns will be answered.


Hi Ozlucas,

Hope you doing well.

I am Kabir, submitted EOI IN April 2016 with 65 points. No invitation yet. I submitted EOI with 60 November 2015.

HOW do you know about the last 65 invitation date?
I could not find any info from this thread. 

Can you please provide me any links? 



I appreciate your time and consideration. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Owami2

Yes, the last date for invitations for 65 pointers was 25/05/2016 & the candidate had submitted their EOI on 6 October 2015.


----------



## sanath89

bridge93 said:


> Last eoi date of effect for NSW 190 65 points is 17 march 2016 and for 189 is Oct 6 2015. I'm waiting since 24th March 2016


Hi bridge93, I also have 65 + 5 for NSW. How many invitation rounds does NSW conduct within a month? Do they give this information in their website?


----------



## sanath89

Owami2 said:


> Yes, the last date for invitations for 65 pointers was 25/05/2016 & the candidate had submitted their EOI on 6 October 2015.


Hi Friend, hope you are doing good. Can you please mention the source (link or website) that you got this information from?
Thanks


----------



## ozlucas

Ahamudul said:


> Hi Ozlucas,
> 
> Hope you doing well.
> 
> I am Kabir, submitted EOI IN April 2016 with 65 points. No invitation yet. I submitted EOI with 60 November 2015.
> 
> HOW do you know about the last 65 invitation date?
> I could not find any info from this thread.
> 
> Can you please provide me any links?
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


At this point, you should have read all the DIBP website. Have you? Probably not.

No one will help you if you don't help yourself. Life is hard, don't expect easy answers provided to you from strangers, they are not experts and sometimes are incorrect.

Google is really your best friend and DIBP your most trustful friend:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Make this your new home page from now on if you really want your PR.


----------



## 65Points!

A lot of new comers seem to have joined in, this is just a general guideline on what is happening.

SC189 invites will most likely go to 70(+) pointers this FY, may be few, very few will be spared for 65pointers, but that should at best mean a movement of a couple months to Dec'15 or Jan'16 from Oct'15.

For all you 65 pointers, your best bet is SC190, and don't just concentrate on NSW, if there are other states/territories who fulfil your criteria better, concentrate there, read about other states/territories. I think Rab Nawaz has made this point, but will just repeat it, for NSW, the focus remains: 1) Occupation, 2) Points, 3) English, 4) Work Experience, if you are with 65 points and have 10 points in English, it won't be all that easy since there is a big glut of 65pointers with 20points in English, and 65pointers with 10points in English whose DoE goes way further back than those of you with July as your DoE, so you might want to increase your English points, and then breeze through in 189.

For cut-off dates and more , read through Skill Select - DIBP - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## Lyonpark

*190 2211 eoi*

Hi

I have total of 65 points 
Superior English - 20 points 
No work experience 
On shore application. 
I put in my application on 1st April 2016. For both 189 (65 points) and 190 (65+5)
Any idea on when I should be expecting my Invitation?

Should I wait since my visa expires in 6 months or is there anything I can do for 5 extra point s

Any input replies and suggestions will be highly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Vovo

65Points! said:


> A lot of new comers seem to have joined in, this is just a general guideline on what is happening.
> 
> SC189 invites will most likely go to 70(+) pointers this FY, may be few, very few will be spared for 65pointers, but that should at best mean a movement of a couple months to Dec'15 or Jan'16 from Oct'15.
> 
> For all you 65 pointers, your best bet is SC190, and don't just concentrate on NSW, if there are other states/territories who fulfil your criteria better, concentrate there, read about other states/territories. I think Rab Nawaz has made this point, but will just repeat it, for NSW, the focus remains: 1) Occupation, 2) Points, 3) English, 4) Work Experience, if you are with 65 points and have 10 points in English, it won't be all that easy since there is a big glut of 65pointers with 20points in English, and 65pointers with 10points in English whose DoE goes way further back than those of you with July as your DoE, so you might want to increase your English points, and then breeze through in 189.
> 
> For cut-off dates and more , read through Skill Select - DIBP - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


So its a tough race. Thank you so much for the information. It explains a great deal why we can wait forever especially for us accountants, the clock is ticking, 2017-18 year may be another story

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Next round 17th August updated on website.


----------



## Vovo

Thanks. And have also noticed there are 3rounds in august

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Some latest news from Iscah

Further to our article on the 28th July speculating DIBP do not have enough 60 point EOIs to meet their program targets, we received an email today from DIBP that shows further they are struggling .

It is addressed to us on behalf of a client who has only lodged a 190 EOI and not a 189 EOI and is inviting them to now lodge an EOI for a 189 as they may well get an invite at just 60 points, which was not previously anticipated. (we cannot advise on the occupation as there are no identifiers on the DIBP email).
This makes me more confident that DIBP will eventually run out of 189 visas to fill this program year and may have to look at other means of filling the program. Hopefully relaxing some of the pro rata allocations.


----------



## aurora.a

The aug 3 results are published but I can't see the cut off for pro rata occupation - I'm not sure if it's because I'm on my phone. Can someone please confirm? The total invites issued for accountants is now 312 and 165 for auditors. Does anyone remember what it was previously? I assume this means they sent double invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

aurora.a said:


> The aug 3 results are published but I can't see the cut off for pro rata occupation - I'm not sure if it's because I'm on my phone. Can someone please confirm? The total invites issued for accountants is now 312 and 165 for auditors. Does anyone remember what it was previously? I assume this means they sent double invites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was 100+ for accountants n 55 for auditors. They did send double invites


----------



## aurora.a

love_life88 said:


> It was 100+ for accountants n 55 for auditors. They did send double invites




It's really frustrating that there's still going to be 6 weeks of backlog even though they sent double invites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I still can't find the page but someone posted a screenshot in the other thread - accountants cut off is 20 June and auditors 27 May both 70 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> The aug 3 results are published but I can't see the cut off for pro rata occupation - I'm not sure if it's because I'm on my phone. Can someone please confirm? The total invites issued for accountants is now 312 and 165 for auditors. Does anyone remember what it was previously? I assume this means they sent double invites
> 
> I believe the cut off date is not for the 3rd August.
> It's still 20 july for the pro rata, that's my guess
> They haven't updated the 3rd August result for pro rata..


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> I believe the cut off date is not for the 3rd August.
> It's still 20 july for the pro rata, that's my guess
> They haven't updated the 3rd August result for pro rata..



There were no invites for pro rata occupations during the 20 July round due to technical problems. I'm guessing they just put all the cut offs for pro rata under July 20 rounds. 

It's good to see that auditors moved all the way to end of May with only 110 invites but I have a feeling people got desperate in June and July and submitted another eoi for external auditors. Hopefully the next two rounds will clear the external auditor backlog for 70 pointers completely



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

I meant the same..


----------



## jkfooty1

love_life88 said:


> Hi
> Some latest news from Iscah
> 
> Further to our article on the 28th July speculating DIBP do not have enough 60 point EOIs to meet their program targets, we received an email today from DIBP that shows further they are struggling .
> 
> It is addressed to us on behalf of a client who has only lodged a 190 EOI and not a 189 EOI and is inviting them to now lodge an EOI for a 189 as they may well get an invite at just 60 points, which was not previously anticipated. (we cannot advise on the occupation as there are no identifiers on the DIBP email).
> This makes me more confident that DIBP will eventually run out of 189 visas to fill this program year and may have to look at other means of filling the program. Hopefully relaxing some of the pro rata allocations.



I did ask if it will be benefitial to accountants and their ans was 'Could be in future' I don't want to get my hopes up after what DIBP did with us at the beginning of the FY


----------



## 65Points!

Okay it seems they have updated the 4 pro rata invite occupations, I am also following the 2 IT occupations which have also been updated

4 July invites - 104 Accountants, 55 Auditors
3 Aug invites - 208 Accountants, 110 Auditors

They sent double the number of invites the last round on the 3rd Aug, and if the 70 pointers have only moved by 3 weeks, its not that great a news, this should be an indication of a bigger number of 75 pointers this time round.


----------



## aurora.a

Or it could mean there's more 70 pointers for the month of June and probably july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> A lot of new comers seem to have joined in, this is just a general guideline on what is happening.
> 
> SC189 invites will most likely go to 70(+) pointers this FY, may be few, very few will be spared for 65pointers, but that should at best mean a movement of a couple months to Dec'15 or Jan'16 from Oct'15.
> 
> For all you 65 pointers, your best bet is SC190, and don't just concentrate on NSW, if there are other states/territories who fulfil your criteria better, concentrate there, read about other states/territories. I think Rab Nawaz has made this point, but will just repeat it, for NSW, the focus remains: 1) Occupation, 2) Points, 3) English, 4) Work Experience, if you are with 65 points and have 10 points in English, it won't be all that easy since there is a big glut of 65pointers with 20points in English, and 65pointers with 10points in English whose DoE goes way further back than those of you with July as your DoE, so you might want to increase your English points, and then breeze through in 189.
> 
> For cut-off dates and more , read through Skill Select - DIBP - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect



The main problem is that every fresh member even didnt bother to pay attention that atleast they have to read previous 10 pages before posting anything but some guys are just keep posting same thing again and again and the asnwers were same as well. I myself have 65 points without superior English and i never expect any invitition from NSW and secondly, after these double invititions and hardly some days are cleared now it is obvious that the points will be increased soon but still as i have mentioned before auditors with 65+5 with Superior English are the only candidates who can expect NSW SS in this financial year. The chances of getting an invitition for general Accountants with 65+5 but without Superior English are very very slight.


----------



## aurora.a

I agree with rab nawaz. It's unfair to the rest of us especially when I wake up to 40-100 notifications and at least 80% of the posts are people asking the same questions over and over, sometimes even getting rude about it, and people giving the same answers again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

This 3rd invitation round is a surprise. It leaves me wondering if they plan to stretch out the 104 accountant and 55 auditor invites over the next 2 rounds or if they plan to invite slightly more this month.


----------



## love_life88

Some useful information. Latest post by Iscah

Skill Select results 3rd August 2016
---------------------------------------------

There is some confusion about these results.

- DIBP say that the pro rata invite dates were as of the 20th July 2016 round. But there were no pro rata invites that round.
- They also have invites for one of the pro rata engineering (2339) occupations up to 21st July 2016 (after 20th July 2016 ?).
- Finally for the upcoming rounds they state that there will still be 2 round per month yet have 3 invitations dates in August (3rd, 17th and 31st).

We are trying to clarify these points with DIBP.


----------



## Rab nawaz

love_life88 said:


> Some useful information. Latest post by Iscah
> 
> Skill Select results 3rd August 2016
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> There is some confusion about these results.
> 
> - DIBP say that the pro rata invite dates were as of the 20th July 2016 round. But there were no pro rata invites that round.
> - They also have invites for one of the pro rata engineering (2339) occupations up to 21st July 2016 (after 20th July 2016 ?).
> - Finally for the upcoming rounds they state that there will still be 2 round per month yet have 3 invitations dates in August (3rd, 17th and 31st).
> 
> We are trying to clarify these points with DIBP.


This isnt a useful information mate even they arnt shure what they are saying as when we ask them couple of questions before and they have random answers for the same questions so atleast i cant trust them anymore.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

aurora.a said:


> I still can't find the page but someone posted a screenshot in the other thread - accountants cut off is 20 June and auditors 27 May both 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The results published in aug pertain to july.. So in aug for audit profiles they will clear jun and same stands true for accountants. So people wid 65 pointers like me will be invited by end of sep 16.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Amrita.khangura said:


> The results published in aug pertain to july.. So in aug for audit profiles they will clear jun and same stands true for accountants. So people wid 65 pointers like me will be invited by end of sep 16.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




No, that was a typo. They didn't send any invites to pro rata occupations during the July 20 round. There's no way 65 pointers will be cleared by September. There's 6 weeks of backlog still and last year it took until February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

aurora.a said:


> No, that was a typo. They didn't send any invites to pro rata occupations during the July 20 round. There's no way 65 pointers will be cleared by September. There's 6 weeks of backlog still and last year it took until February.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thts wht i pointers out mate... They will be clearing backlogs on pro rated basis.. If u look at the dibp website clearly the table mentions these as 20 th july results published on 3rd aug.. By end of sep 65 shld strt getting invites.. I am talking abt audit profiles alone. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Amrita.khangura said:


> Thts wht i pointers out mate... They will be clearing backlogs on pro rated basis.. If u look at the dibp website clearly the table mentions these as 20 th july results published on 3rd aug.. By end of sep 65 shld strt getting invites.. I am talking abt audit profiles alone.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




And I'm saying that the July 20 is a typo. It applies to the Aug 3 round. For auditors they may be able to clear the backlog in the next two rounds but that will depend on how many people applied during June, which might be a lot. After that the backlog for 65 pointers goes until October. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

If you mean the occupation ceiling table on the main skillselect website, those are as of Aug 3.

Put the table into excel and sum up the invitations. they sum up to 4750.
3250 for july, 1500 for the August 3rd round.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Ohkey i can be wrong... I am as human as u guys are.. Sorry... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Rab nawaz said:


> This isnt a useful information mate even they arnt shure what they are saying as when we ask them couple of questions before and they have random answers for the same questions so atleast i cant trust them anymore.


I second that. I asked them if accountants at 65 points will get an invite soon or not? They said the chances are that they wont be able to get an invite till 9 months and asked them today and they said you will get an invite only in February next year


----------



## aurora.a

love_life88 said:


> I second that. I asked them if accountants at 65 points will get an invite soon or not? They said the chances are that they wont be able to get an invite till 9 months and asked them today and they said you will get an invite only in February next year




That's what happened last year and there wasn't a big of a backlog as there is this year. Chances for 65 pointers are not looking good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prats.249

*English language Test*

Fellow Applicants,

Asking this question here since all of you have applied under same SOL code, I have received my CPA assessment based on my PTE Academic results. Now I am planning to give IELTS a shot to increase my points, my question is for DIBP purpose will IELTS General scores do?


----------



## aurora.a

prats.249 said:


> Fellow Applicants,
> 
> 
> 
> Asking this question here since all of you have applied under same SOL code, I have received my CPA assessment based on my PTE Academic results. Now I am planning to give IELTS a shot to increase my points, my question is for DIBP purpose will IELTS General scores do?




Yes it will although I have never heard of someone getting a higher score on ielts after attempting pte. Usually it is the other way around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prats.249

aurora.a said:


> Yes it will although I have never heard of someone getting a higher score on ielts after attempting pte. Usually it is the other way around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks aurora. I understand this, my PTE score is above 85 in all except Speaking, I do not know if it is something to do with the computer doing the scoring, this time I thought lets try the humans, therefore going for IELTS.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

prats.249 said:


> Thanks aurora. I understand this, my PTE score is above 85 in all except Speaking, I do not know if it is something to do with the computer doing the scoring, this time I thought lets try the humans, therefore going for IELTS.


Try once more... You shall overcome ..!!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

nishesh.koirala said:


> Try once more... You shall overcome ..!!


Any thoughts on toefl... Anyone given toefl ever? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

External auditors can claim professional year points? Because it is for accounting and written on certificate.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Amrita.khangura said:


> Any thoughts on toefl... Anyone given toefl ever?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Have heard it is difficult than IELTS..Did u try PTE? I would prefer PTE over IELTS / TOEFL / CAE


----------



## nishesh.koirala

my CA degree has been assessed by CPA without the transcripts. Is it necessary / required while lodging for visa to DIBP.


----------



## hamidaims

Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 20 July 2016 invitation round.
Points	Description Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants 70	20 June 2016 4.04 pm

They have issued only 20th July Visa date of Effect. 
The 3rd august Visa date of effect is not updated yet.
They are conducting 3 rounds in a month may be to remove backlog of Pro Rata 
and also may be they will remove one round soon after update website.


----------



## Vovo

What is easier PTE or ielts? I also need to attempt a better score, l have 8, 8.5, 7.5, and 7 for ielts. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Very interesting, they are going to have 3 rounds this month, and this got me going on counting the odd Wednesdays every month when the possible invites could go out.

2016: July 2, Aug 3, Sep 2, Oct 2, Nov 3, Dec 2 = 14 possible invites
2017: Jan 2, Feb 2, Mar 3, Apr 2, May 3, Jun 2 = 14 possible invites

But DIBP has issued on an average 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors, so now if the number of invites remain constant with each round, then there shouldn't be any round for pro rata occupations after the first one in May 2017, something like what was done last FY. And in case they want to hold on to 28 rounds (which I doubt they will not), then 104 and 55 invites are going to be divided in the next 2 rounds.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

65Points! said:


> Very interesting, they are going to have 3 rounds this month, and this got me going on counting the odd Wednesdays every month when the possible invites could go out.
> 
> 2016: July 2, Aug 3, Sep 2, Oct 2, Nov 3, Dec 2 = 14 possible invites
> 2017: Jan 2, Feb 2, Mar 3, Apr 2, May 3, Jun 2 = 14 possible invites
> 
> But DIBP has issued on an average 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors, so now if the number of invites remain constant with each round, then there shouldn't be any round for pro rata occupations after the first one in May 2017, something like what was done last FY. And in case they want to hold on to 28 rounds (which I doubt they will not), then 104 and 55 invites are going to be divided in the next 2 rounds.


Didnt get u bec they have already doubled the invite for this round

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...be-dropped-australias-skilled-occupation-list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amanaksh

What is this guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

65Points! said:


> Very interesting, they are going to have 3 rounds this month, and this got me going on counting the odd Wednesdays every month when the possible invites could go out.
> 
> 2016: July 2, Aug 3, Sep 2, Oct 2, Nov 3, Dec 2 = 14 possible invites
> 2017: Jan 2, Feb 2, Mar 3, Apr 2, May 3, Jun 2 = 14 possible invites
> 
> But DIBP has issued on an average 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors, so now if the number of invites remain constant with each round, then there shouldn't be any round for pro rata occupations after the first one in May 2017, something like what was done last FY. And in case they want to hold on to 28 rounds (which I doubt they will not), then 104 and 55 invites are going to be divided in the next 2 rounds.


*Correction*:

It can't be every odd Wednesday since there can be 2 odd Wednesdays of different months one week after the other, so now I have taken a gap of 14 days and then looked at the possible invites.

2016: Jul 2 (6, 20 - cancelled, compensated on 3rd Aug), Aug 3 (3,17,31), Sep 2 (14, 28), Oct 2 (12, 26), Nov 2 (9, 23), Dec 2 (7, 21)
2017: Jan 2 (4, 18), Feb 2 (1, 15), Mar 3 (1, 15, 29), Apr (12, 26), May (10, 24), Jun (7, 21)

That means 26 possible rounds, and very likely they will have no rounds in June 2017 so I am suspecting the next rounds in August to be full fledged 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

65Points! said:


> *Correction*:
> 
> It can't be every odd Wednesday since there can be 2 odd Wednesdays of different months one week after the other, so now I have taken a gap of 14 days and then looked at the possible invites.
> 
> 2016: Jul 2 (6, 20 - cancelled, compensated on 3rd Aug), Aug 3 (3,17,31), Sep 2 (14, 28), Oct 2 (12, 26), Nov 2 (9, 23), Dec 2 (7, 21)
> 2017: Jan 2 (4, 18), Feb 2 (1, 15), Mar 3 (1, 15, 29), Apr (12, 26), May (10, 24), Jun (7, 21)
> 
> That means 26 possible rounds, and very likely they will have no rounds in June 2017 so I am suspecting the next rounds in August to be full fledged 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors.


Good work  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends.. Can anyone tell whether management accountants have the same points requirement as accountant (general) category atm? Or if a person applies through management acc is there a good chance to get invited quickly than accountant(general) ??? Please update.. Thanks heaps..


----------



## azerty

Ange007 said:


> Hi friends.. Can anyone tell whether management accountants have the same points requirement as accountant (general) category atm? Or if a person applies through management acc is there a good chance to get invited quickly than accountant(general) ??? Please update.. Thanks heaps..


If it's for 189, it'll be on the same 2211 group queue so there won't be a difference.

It might make a difference for 190 but I have no idea if it'll be better.


----------



## azerty

65Points! said:


> *Correction*:
> 
> It can't be every odd Wednesday since there can be 2 odd Wednesdays of different months one week after the other, so now I have taken a gap of 14 days and then looked at the possible invites.
> 
> 2016: Jul 2 (6, 20 - cancelled, compensated on 3rd Aug), Aug 3 (3,17,31), Sep 2 (14, 28), Oct 2 (12, 26), Nov 2 (9, 23), Dec 2 (7, 21)
> 2017: Jan 2 (4, 18), Feb 2 (1, 15), Mar 3 (1, 15, 29), Apr (12, 26), May (10, 24), Jun (7, 21)
> 
> That means 26 possible rounds, and very likely they will have no rounds in June 2017 so I am suspecting the next rounds in August to be full fledged 104 invites for Accountants and 55 for Auditors.


Thanks for that. Even if they don't repeat another 3 round month at least we have a good idea of the invitation dates to at least march.


----------



## sanath89

Guys, does anyone know about the next NSW invitation round? Please update.. Thanks


----------



## itsfrans

Hi everyone,

Just have a query regarding partner skills for additional 5 points. 

My girlfriend (planning to submit EOI as well for accountant general, i have already submitted mine for the same area few months back) is thinking of adding partner skill points. Based on the requirements, she:


- were under 50 years of age (yes)
- had at least competent English (yes)
- had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation (yes)

*had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation?*

could anyone confirm if positive skills assessment for PR by CA is sufficient for this requirement or does she need to have a minimum work experience/qualification? 

cheers


----------



## Maxzone

sanath89 said:


> Guys, does anyone know about the next NSW invitation round? Please update.. Thanks


17 August 2016
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100

31 August 2016
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1400
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	100


----------



## tan011

itsfrans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just have a query regarding partner skills for additional 5 points.
> 
> My girlfriend (planning to submit EOI as well for accountant general, i have already submitted mine for the same area few months back) is thinking of adding partner skill points. Based on the requirements, she:
> 
> 
> - were under 50 years of age (yes)
> - had at least competent English (yes)
> - had nominated an occupation on the same skilled occupation list as your nominated occupation (yes)
> 
> *had been assessed by the relevant assessing authority as having suitable skills for the nominated occupation?*
> 
> could anyone confirm if positive skills assessment for PR by CA is sufficient for this requirement or does she need to have a minimum work experience/qualification?
> 
> cheers


You need to marry her... Only spouse can give you 5 points .


----------



## nishesh.koirala

sanath89 said:


> Guys, does anyone know about the next NSW invitation round? Please update.. Thanks


Probably month end Friday as per usual practice ..!!
But, not sure.


----------



## itsfrans

tan011 said:


> You need to marry her... Only spouse can give you 5 points .


thanks for confirming, i was thinking thats the case - i dont think i would get married soon haha


----------



## 65Points!

tan011 said:


> You need to marry her... Only spouse can give you 5 points .


Seriously? Can you please sight a DIBP link where it gets stated only a spouse can help add 5 points.

My understanding, the term used is "partner skills" and not "spouse skills", and then the burden of proof that one is in a de-facto relationship for over a year.


----------



## itsfrans

65Points! said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to marry her... Only spouse can give you 5 points .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Can you please sight a DIBP link where it gets stated only a spouse can help add 5 points.
> 
> My understanding, the term used is "partner skills" and not "spouse skills", and then the burden of proof that one is in a de-facto relationship for over a year.
Click to expand...

I have read articls about including defacto partners in your application - what we have done is living together for 3years and recently we created a joint bank account. I am not 100% sure what else we can do because we are not married.


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully we will see some invites today from nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24

itsfrans said:


> I have read articls about including defacto partners in your application - what we have done is living together for 3years and recently we created a joint bank account. I am not 100% sure what else we can do because we are not married.


They are "partner" points. So spouse or de facto partner are both equivalent for claiming partner points. If you've got evidence of living together for at least 12 months prior to applying, then you could claim partner points.


----------



## sandeep3004

*DIBP Strike*



aurora.a said:


> Hopefully we will see some invites today from nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not very sure on that as DIBP is on 24 hour strike today.


----------



## aurora.a

sandeep3004 said:


> Not very sure on that as DIBP is on 24 hour strike today.




Of course they are.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

65Points! said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to marry her... Only spouse can give you 5 points .
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Can you please sight a DIBP link where it gets stated only a spouse can help add 5 points.
> 
> My understanding, the term used is "partner skills" and not "spouse skills", and then the burden of proof that one is in a de-facto relationship for over a year.
Click to expand...

Yes if the relationship is registered as de-facto then you can. But as a girlfriend you can't and girlfriend is not included in the definition of Partner


----------



## 65Points!

itsfrans said:


> I have read articls about including defacto partners in your application - what we have done is living together for 3years and recently we created a joint bank account. I am not 100% sure what else we can do because we are not married.


I think you are good to go, try and have a joint rent lease agreement of the apartment/house where you two are staying, all your email communication record with each other from the time you first started exchanging mails, phone records when you two were talking with each other, again from the first call, and for more read below.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship

Evidencing Your Relationship – Spouse or De-facto Partner Visa | My Access Australia

You two can also have your relationship registered, but only if you two so wish, and that is no mandatory requirement as per DIBP.


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

Can someone please tell what evidence does immigration ask for in order to accept work expericnce claims except for postive assessment from the cpa.

Thank you.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aka01 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell what evidence does immigration ask for in order to accept work expericnce claims except for postive assessment from the cpa.
> 
> Thank you.



I think they will ask you for job contract, job reference letter, payslips, payg summaries, tax and super returns. I am not shure after providing these documents dibp will still requires cpa assessment or not. Is there any member who can explain this in details.


----------



## Attentionseeker

sandeep3004 said:


> Not very sure on that as DIBP is on 24 hour strike today.


NSW and DIBP are two completely different entities. One is a federal entity and other is state.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> I think they will ask you for job contract, job reference letter, payslips, payg summaries, tax and super returns. I am not shure after providing these documents dibp will still requires cpa assessment or not. Is there any member who can explain this in details.




My understanding is that if you don't get employment assessment you just run the risk of Dibp rejecting your application if they decide your work experience isn't relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> My understanding is that if you don't get employment assessment you just run the risk of Dibp rejecting your application if they decide your work experience isn't relevant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Aurora what is the process of work assessments and how long it will take to get the assessment for example if am working as a junior accountant or assistant account and my job description is totally relavant as per requirements is it still compulsory to get assess from CPA.?


----------



## Aka01

I got positive assessment from cpa for my work experience, I have everything but not super details, would that be a problem for immigration.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aka01 said:


> I got positive assessment from cpa for my work experience, I have everything but not super details, would that be a problem for immigration.



What are the documents you have provided for assessments from cpa and secondly, yours employers is not paying super thats seems very strange.


----------



## hamidaims

Rab Nawaz and Aurora.

CPA has assessed 6 year work experience after my graduation..
I have total 11 years work experience 5 years before graduation and 6 years after graduation.
Can I add total 11 years work experience in EOI to claim additional points? I can provide proof from my employer that I am working here since last 11 years.


----------



## aurora.a

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz and Aurora.
> 
> CPA has assessed 6 year work experience after my graduation..
> I have total 11 years work experience 5 years before graduation and 6 years after graduation.
> Can I add total 11 years work experience in EOI to claim additional points? I can provide proof from my employer that I am working here since last 11 years.




No. Experience is only counted after you complete your degree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Aurora what is the process of work assessments and how long it will take to get the assessment for example if am working as a junior accountant or assistant account and my job description is totally relavant as per requirements is it still compulsory to get assess from CPA.?




I believe if you already have a employment assessment from cpa Dibp will just do work verification and call your employers. However if you don't then it will take longer because they will need to figure out whether or not your role was relevant. Assistant accountant is not a full accountant and therefore would not be considered relevant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I believe if you already have a employment assessment from cpa Dibp will just do work verification and call your employers. However if you don't then it will take longer because they will need to figure out whether or not your role was relevant. Assistant accountant is not a full accountant and therefore would not be considered relevant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am wondering who will take a fresh graduate as a full time accountant, i mean they will advertise as a junior accountant or assistant accountant but am still confuse dibp or cpa will consider the job title or they will consider the duties or the candidates has to prove both.🙃🙃🙃


----------



## Aka01

I think cpa would give positive reply for assistant accountant. It basically depends upon the duties.


----------



## aurora.a

Aka01 said:


> I think cpa would give positive reply for assistant accountant. It basically depends upon the duties.




Do a search of the forum and you will see that people have gotten negative assessments for assistant accountant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aka01 said:


> I think cpa would give positive reply for assistant accountant. It basically depends upon the duties.




Aka could you explain this issue in detail or do you have some reasonable grounds how it works basically.


----------



## Aka01

Oh that I didnt know about, I found Cpa staff really co-operative. I submitted my testimonial for general accountant and got it approved within 3 weeks.


----------



## Aka01

@rabnawaz I just got letter written from my employer. They explained my duties at work and thats it.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aka01 said:


> @rabnawaz I just got letter written from my employer. They explained my duties at work and thats it.




What is yours job title?


----------



## Aka01

General accoutant.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Aka01 said:


> General accoutant.



But still the confusion is there what if someone is working under junior accountant or assistant accountant and his duties are completely relavant as mentioned by cpa so will they allow him to get 5 points or not.


----------



## Aka01

That is questionable, someone has mentioned that cpa has given negative assessment under junior accountant position. Why dont you ask your employer to change your position to general accountant instead of junior. They might just give you a favor.


----------



## tan011

Hi this a question to all senior people 

For external auditors, can we claim 5 points for professional year as it is written on certificate " accounting "

Please answer this question if you know anything


----------



## Vovo

Another question if you can help. I intend to migrate alone initially and sponsor my two kids later. And filling in the eoi, there is a section where it asks for family members who will accompany you in future application? How best can l fill this in? And what is the effect of having non migrating family members for visa application? I once read a post here saying it will put your application at risk or delay it unnecessary. Is this true? May you please assist


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAT7722

Rab nawaz said:


> But still the confusion is there what if someone is working under junior accountant or assistant accountant and his duties are completely relavant as mentioned by cpa so will they allow him to get 5 points or not.




Personally I don't think that the job title matters as long as the job description matches the role as per CPA's website. My job title was in no way closer to General Accountant or Senior Accountant, yet I got positive work experience assessment from CPA.


----------



## Abercrombie

Hi, Can some one tell me if the below duties & Responsibilities are relevant under General accountant.

They are from my two different employers and together it constitutes about 3 yrs of work ex and hence very important for me.

Employer 1

1.	Posting transactions to journals, ledgers and workflow management.
2.	Analysis, verification and recording of Client’s Payables and requesting disbursements.
3.	Ensure accuracy & completeness by posting manual adjustments to the Ledger.
4.	Reconciliation of accounting statements with related transactions.
5.	Ensure adherence to financial policies and procedures in auditing expense statements and External supplier invoices.
6.	Appropriate recording of withholding taxes in accordance with IRS guidelines.
7.	Recording & reconciliation of Advance Payments to the clients in the General Ledger
8.	Processing International Payments through Wire and recording the same in the book of accounts.
9.	Liaise with Client Contacts for getting resolutions on On-Hold Payables.
10.	Maintains confidentiality and financial security by following internal controls.

Employer 2

1.	Daily Accounting for Restructure or early termination of Derivative Trades.
2.	Reconciliation of Movement in Collateral with General Ledger.
3.	Booking of Hedge Accounting in accordance with FAS133
4.	Booking manual entries in General Ledger originating as a result of amendment in the Asset portfolio allocation.
5.	Accounting Adjustment on Unwind of the Trades.
6.	Reconciliation of cashflows Settlement on the swap with the General Ledger.
7.	Booking and Reconciling the Coupon Payments in the General Ledger
8.	Reconciling MTM on Derivative Trades with the General Ledger
9.	Preparation of Monthly Reports for Senior Finance Management.
10.	Source System to Trial Balance Reconciliation and Variance Analysis.
11.	Daily & Monthly Cash Reconciliation for the settlement of trades like Forwards, Swaps, Futures.
12.	Booking accruals in the General Ledger.
13.	Requesting Wire Transfer to ensure sufficient FX Balance


Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

BAT7722 said:


> Personally I don't think that the job title matters as long as the job description matches the role as per CPA's website. My job title was in no way closer to General Accountant or Senior Accountant, yet I got positive work experience assessment from CPA.



Alright but you havnt mentioned experience points in yours signature and secondly i think #FAIS can explain this issue in detail if he is reading the posts.


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> Alright but you havnt mentioned experience points in yours signature and secondly i think #FAIS can explain this issue in detail if he is reading the posts.


Job titles don't matter. Many organizations have different job titles for the same job roles. 

In Dubai, there is a government organization that gives Chief Accountant title to junior accountants. These accountants include management/ cost accountants and general accountants. A friend of mine showed me his job letter and when I read the job title, I was shocked and asked him how was he promoted in his career so earlier in a government organization? He laughed and told me that there are around 7-8 chief accountants working under "senior chief accountants" and that chief accountant is the junior role (only university interns report to him).

In audit firms, we have seen Assistant Manager/ Manager titles. They are assessed based on the department they are working in and the job responsibilities. A manager working in Tax and Legal Services will most probably be assessed as taxation accountant and in Assurance services people will most likely be assessed as external/ internal auditors, both having same job title.

An internal auditor working in a small local company was reporting to CFO. His title was Internal Auditor however, he mentioned some advisory responsibilities towards finance function and reporting line to CFO. His assessment was negative from VETASSESS.

Another one was advised by VETASSESS to apply as accountant with CPAA/ ICAA as many of his responsibilities were related to accountancy although his title was internal auditor (again reporting to CFO due to small sized private company).

Above are all the actual cases I have encountered that forced me to believe that a title is nothing but an additional support towards your application.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> Job titles don't matter. Many organizations have different job titles for the same job roles.
> 
> In Dubai, there is a government organization that gives Chief Accountant title to junior accountants. These accountants include management/ cost accountants and general accountants. A friend of mine showed me his job letter and when I read the job title, I was shocked and asked him how was he promoted in his career so earlier in a government organization? He laughed and told me that there are around 7-8 chief accountants working under "senior chief accountants" and that chief accountant is the junior role (only university interns report to him).
> 
> In audit firms, we have seen Assistant Manager/ Manager titles. They are assessed based on the department they are working in and the job responsibilities. A manager working in Tax and Legal Services will most probably be assessed as taxation accountant and in Assurance services people will most likely be assessed as external/ internal auditors, both having same job title.
> 
> An internal auditor working in a small local company was reporting to CFO. His title was Internal Auditor however, he mentioned some advisory responsibilities towards finance function and reporting line to CFO. His assessment was negative from VETASSESS.
> 
> Another one was advised by VETASSESS to apply as accountant with CPAA/ ICAA as many of his responsibilities were related to accountancy although his title was internal auditor (again reporting to CFO due to small sized private company).
> 
> Above are all the actual cases I have encountered that forced me to believe that a title is nothing but an additional support towards your application.



Many thanks FAIS in fact you have explained everything in details so now i can understand the whole scenerio.


----------



## ricky_00

Any update regarding NSW invitation round?


----------



## itsfrans

FAIS said:


> Job titles don't matter. Many organizations have different job titles for the same job roles.
> 
> In Dubai, there is a government organization that gives Chief Accountant title to junior accountants. These accountants include management/ cost accountants and general accountants. A friend of mine showed me his job letter and when I read the job title, I was shocked and asked him how was he promoted in his career so earlier in a government organization? He laughed and told me that there are around 7-8 chief accountants working under "senior chief accountants" and that chief accountant is the junior role (only university interns report to him).
> 
> In audit firms, we have seen Assistant Manager/ Manager titles. They are assessed based on the department they are working in and the job responsibilities. A manager working in Tax and Legal Services will most probably be assessed as taxation accountant and in Assurance services people will most likely be assessed as external/ internal auditors, both having same job title.
> 
> An internal auditor working in a small local company was reporting to CFO. His title was Internal Auditor however, he mentioned some advisory responsibilities towards finance function and reporting line to CFO. His assessment was negative from VETASSESS.
> 
> Another one was advised by VETASSESS to apply as accountant with CPAA/ ICAA as many of his responsibilities were related to accountancy although his title was internal auditor (again reporting to CFO due to small sized private company).
> 
> Above are all the actual cases I have encountered that forced me to believe that a title is nothing but an additional support towards your application.


Hi Fais, thank you for the clarification.

I intend to submit my skilled employment assessment in October (when I reached 1 year of work exp in Aus) with CA as I have received a positive skill assessment for PR from CA.

I am a bit unsure on to what extent should I outline my experience, as I am afraid I will get negative assessment for my roles not being advanced/senior enough :|

- Is there a sample task list that I could refer to for General Accountant? Do I need to enquire with my employer with regard to updating my task lists for assessment purpose?

- Would CA/CPA gives a different treatment ie who do people lean towards to when they submit their assessments?

Cheers


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

Does Australian study play a vital role in receiving an invitation. I am in Australia and studying here but have not completed studies yet and I am very postive that by thr end of this month I would have 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190. 

Points break up:

Age- 30
Eng-10
Degree:15
Work exp:5
Partner points:5
State sponsorship:5

Will I be able to receive points with these points ?

Thank you.


----------



## burneraustin

*Worth giving PTE again?*

Hi guys,

I submitted my EOI on 06/06/2016 with PTE equivalent of 7 IELTS. I submitted both under 189 (65 points) and 190 (70 points). 

My visa expires on 6 January, 2017.

Do you guys recommend me to give another PTE and aim to get 8 IELTS equivalent score before my visa expires, or do you think I should be getting invitation in next 4 months? 

Need suggestions pleasee


----------



## nishesh.koirala

When is NSW invitation this month .. Any idea??


----------



## Believer269

can someone please tell me what is the difference between IELTS test reference number and test report form number?
while submitting the EOI it asks to give the IELTS reference number. Can I give Test Report Form Number which is on the Ielts Result sheet?
Please guide.


----------



## BAT7722

Believer269 said:


> can someone please tell me what is the difference between IELTS test reference number and test report form number?
> while submitting the EOI it asks to give the IELTS reference number. Can I give Test Report Form Number which is on the Ielts Result sheet?
> Please guide.




You mean the one having TRF in the number? Yes that's what's required


----------



## ricky_00

nishesh.koirala said:


> When is NSW invitation this month .. Any idea??


Refereshing the forum each day twice in hope to find this answer 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

ricky_00 said:


> Refereshing the forum each day twice in hope to find this answer
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Did you get anything ..


----------



## ricky_00

So far nope. What i understood is NSW generally issue invitations on Fridays

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

ricky_00 said:


> So far nope. What i understood is NSW generally issue invitations on Fridays
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Usually friday afternoons.


----------



## aurora.a

Good luck to all those 70 pointers waiting for an invite tonight. 20 minutes to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Good luck to all those 70 pointers waiting for an invite tonight. 20 minutes to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good luck to you aurora am expecting they gonna invite you soon i mean any friday you will be appeared for 190.&#55358;&#56595;&#55358;&#56595;


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Good luck to you aurora am expecting they gonna invite you today.




Not yet! I can't update for another 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Anyone invited yet ?? Please comment along with your EOI date


----------



## Ahamudul

Hope all the long waited 70 pointers will get an invite..... 

Please inform us about your invitation with details. 

We very much appreciate your time and consideration.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesLondon

Invited
70 points external Auditor
21 June 16

Good luck everyone


----------



## aurora.a

JamesLondon said:


> Invited
> 
> 70 points external Auditor
> 
> 21 June 16
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck everyone




Oh wow so there aren't many 70 external
auditors then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

JamesLondon said:


> Invited
> 70 points external Auditor
> 21 June 16
> 
> Good luck everyone


Good on you. 

Are you offshore or onshore?? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Oh wow so there aren't many 70 external
> auditors then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What i told you bro still you are not believing in me?


----------



## JamesLondon

Offshore. Hopefully onshore next year!


----------



## azerty

Newstars report 6/27 for accountants and 6/21 for auditors so far.
link


----------



## 1106762

*70pts on 23rd July*



aurora.a said:


> Oh wow so there aren't many 70 external
> auditors then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What Makes you say this mate?


----------



## yasirkayani

congrats mate, please suspend rest of your EOIs if any thanks.


----------



## love_life88

Anyone who received an invite with 65 points? Please update.


----------



## love_life88

What are the chances of getting an invite with 65 for external auditor?
Thanks


----------



## love_life88

aurora.a said:


> Oh wow so there aren't many 70 external
> auditors then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey
Whats your take on 65 pointers for external auditor?
EOI submitted in July.


----------



## Abercrombie

Guys- Can anyone please respond on my below query?

Thanks





Abercrombie said:


> Hi, Can some one tell me if the below duties & Responsibilities are relevant under General accountant.
> 
> They are from my two different employers and together it constitutes about 3 yrs of work ex and hence very important for me.
> 
> Employer 1
> 
> 1.	Posting transactions to journals, ledgers and workflow management.
> 2.	Analysis, verification and recording of Client’s Payables and requesting disbursements.
> 3.	Ensure accuracy & completeness by posting manual adjustments to the Ledger.
> 4.	Reconciliation of accounting statements with related transactions.
> 5.	Ensure adherence to financial policies and procedures in auditing expense statements and External supplier invoices.
> 6.	Appropriate recording of withholding taxes in accordance with IRS guidelines.
> 7.	Recording & reconciliation of Advance Payments to the clients in the General Ledger
> 8.	Processing International Payments through Wire and recording the same in the book of accounts.
> 9.	Liaise with Client Contacts for getting resolutions on On-Hold Payables.
> 10.	Maintains confidentiality and financial security by following internal controls.
> 
> Employer 2
> 
> 1.	Daily Accounting for Restructure or early termination of Derivative Trades.
> 2.	Reconciliation of Movement in Collateral with General Ledger.
> 3.	Booking of Hedge Accounting in accordance with FAS133
> 4.	Booking manual entries in General Ledger originating as a result of amendment in the Asset portfolio allocation.
> 5.	Accounting Adjustment on Unwind of the Trades.
> 6.	Reconciliation of cashflows Settlement on the swap with the General Ledger.
> 7.	Booking and Reconciling the Coupon Payments in the General Ledger
> 8.	Reconciling MTM on Derivative Trades with the General Ledger
> 9.	Preparation of Monthly Reports for Senior Finance Management.
> 10.	Source System to Trial Balance Reconciliation and Variance Analysis.
> 11.	Daily & Monthly Cash Reconciliation for the settlement of trades like Forwards, Swaps, Futures.
> 12.	Booking accruals in the General Ledger.
> 13.	Requesting Wire Transfer to ensure sufficient FX Balance
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## BAT7722

Abercrombie said:


> Guys- Can anyone please respond on my below query?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I believe they totally are.


----------



## Ange007

azerty said:


> Newstars report 6/27 for accountants and 6/21 for auditors so far.
> link



If this cutoff dates are correct.. I must say no hopes for 65 pointers this time.. Even 70 pointers bag log keep increasing.. Sad news


----------



## Ange007

Ange007 said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newstars report 6/27 for accountants and 6/21 for auditors so far.
> link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this cutoff dates are correct.. I must say no hopes for 65 pointers this time.. Even 70 pointers bag log keep increasing.. Sad news
Click to expand...


I meant for Accountants..


----------



## 65Points!

65 pointers need to stop clinging their hopes on External Auditor for SC189, I can sense a big number of 70 pointers really desperate out there who will also have their degrees assessed as External Auditor, if not already, especially when 108 invites go out and the cut-off date records a movement of sheer 7 days, more so when the big number of uni pass-outs from July have still not entered the fray, which in the end will just waste the left out 1193 invites left for EA this year. 

DIBP should have like last year sent bulk invites and cleared EA upfront, but it seems the pro-rata round for this occupation was a calculated move on part of DIBP which will lead to at least 1000 invites going waste, so in all there won't be a case of 2500+1413 invites, but at best 2500+400, with a 100 here and there. 

I am hoping NSW does a round sometime in September, and the invites for nomination goes out to 65+5 pointers, people who will cling on to the first invite they get, rather than what happened in the 29th July round, where 70 pointers dumped those invites the moment they got the SC189 invites, though the good thing about SC190, they calculate the number of nominations, and not invites for nominations.

DIBP needs to clear the double invite mess that have entered into in the SC189 with Account G and Ex Auditor, also high time the invites whether for SC489, SC190 or SC189 get calculated on the basis of applicant's passport number.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> 65 pointers need to stop clinging their hopes on External Auditor for SC189, I can sense a big number of 70 pointers really desperate out there who will also have their degrees assessed as External Auditor, if not already, especially when 108 invites go out and the cut-off date records a movement of sheer 7 days, more so when the big number of uni pass-outs from July have still not entered the fray, which in the end will just waste the left out 1193 invites left for EA this year.
> 
> DIBP should have like last year sent bulk invites and cleared EA upfront, but it seems the pro-rata round for this occupation was a calculated move on part of DIBP which will lead to at least 1000 invites going waste, so in all there won't be a case of 2500+1413 invites, but at best 2500+400, with a 100 here and there.
> 
> I am hoping NSW does a round sometime in September, and the invites for nomination goes out to 65+5 pointers, people who will cling on to the first invite they get, rather than what happened in the 29th July round, where 70 pointers dumped those invites the moment they got the SC189 invites, though the good thing about SC190, they calculate the number of nominations, and not invites for nominations.
> 
> DIBP needs to clear the double invite mess that have entered into in the SC189 with Account G and Ex Auditor, also high time the invites whether for SC489, SC190 or SC189 get calculated on the basis of applicant's passport number.


Thats true and all of the rational 65 pointers without superior English shoudnt expect any invitition untill they will add 5 more points its been months the situation is getting worse and worse for 65 pointers and with the current trend most of the 65s are already out of the game. In fact 65 in 2016 = 60 in 2015


----------



## Ahamudul

Any more invites?


Anyone else..?.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats true and all of the rational 65 pointers without superior English shoudnt expect any invitition untill they will add 5 more points its been months the situation is getting worse and worse for 65 pointers and with the current trend most of the 65s are already out of the game. In fact 65 in 2016 = 60 in 2015


I feel 65 pointers without superior English have a tremendous opportunity to give PTE A, get max 20 points there and sail through with 75 points. My sense, probably that is what is happening and so there is an increased pressure on 70pointers this time round.


----------



## azerty

Newstars report from their sources:
6/28 70 points accountants (>=8 days)
6/27 70 points auditors (~a month) (with thanks to invited accountants who suspended their auditor EOI)

They also reckon that the movement of the two groups will start keeping pace with each other and also urge that anybody with EOIs in both occupations to remember to SUSPEND the EOI of the other occupation if:

*You get an invite in one occupation.

*if it looks like you will be getting invitations in both at the same time.

REMEMBER the other EOI can be unsuspended in the future if necessary without jeopardising your place in the queue and having more than 1 invitation is useless to you and denies another person that invitation.

My personal view on the days moved for accountants is to wait for the report to see the number of people were actually invited this round.

link


----------



## zia_karim49

I have submitted my EOE for both 189 and 190 as Accounting General.
I have 65 points for 189 and 65+5=70 for 190 NSW.
Should I assess my degree as External Auditor too?
When do you guys think I will get an invite?
Thanks in advance


----------



## aurora.a

It would be great if nsw could hurry up and invite 65 pointers. I'm more than happy to withdraw my second eoi the moment that happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

zia_karim49 said:


> I have submitted my EOE for both 189 and 190 as Accounting General.
> I have 65 points for 189 and 65+5=70 for 190 NSW.
> Should I assess my degree as External Auditor too?
> When do you guys think I will get an invite?
> Thanks in advance


Hi Zia,

What is your EOI lodgement date with 65 points ?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## zia_karim49

Hello Ahamudul,
Thanks for your reply. 
Both EOI were submitted on 6/07/16 and updated on 4/8/16 as soon as I got PTE A 65+.


----------



## jontymorgan

Just noticed that the SkillSelect invitation page has been updated to say "Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 3 August 2016 invitation round." Previously the date was 20 July 2016. It doesn't appear that the visa date of effect has changed for accountants or auditors which seems to suggest that the info was for the 3 August 2016 round all along.


----------



## anandjthacker

It seems there are very few accountants who have been invited in this round. Atleast in this group I could only find one. 

Hope the clear the accountants backlog soon...


----------



## FAIS

itsfrans said:


> Hi Fais, thank you for the clarification.
> 
> I intend to submit my skilled employment assessment in October (when I reached 1 year of work exp in Aus) with CA as I have received a positive skill assessment for PR from CA.
> 
> I am a bit unsure on to what extent should I outline my experience, as I am afraid I will get negative assessment for my roles not being advanced/senior enough :|
> 
> - Is there a sample task list that I could refer to for General Accountant? Do I need to enquire with my employer with regard to updating my task lists for assessment purpose?
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Preparing financial statement for presentation to the senior management.
> - introducing and maintaining accounting systems
> - designing and maintaining internal controls around financial processes
> - assisting in formulating accounting policies
> - preparing reconciliations between sub ledgers/ general ledger and trial balance
> - advising on application of relevant accounting standards on various different transactions
> - preparing analysis on the variances on different financial indicators
> 
> - Would CA/CPA gives a different treatment ie who do people lean towards to when they submit their assessments?
> 
> I don't think there is any difference when it comes to assessment. I prefer ICAA because you can get a second assessment easily without getting your first assessment invalidated.
> 
> Cheers


Please see the responses in red.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello good people, 

Do you know the date of last NSW 190 nomination for 65 pointers?? 





Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_00

Ahamudul said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Do you know the date of last NSW 190 nomination for 65 pointers??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Probably early February 2016

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

ricky_00 said:


> Probably early February 2016
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Today, i went to a migration agent, they are saying 18th march, last 65 pointers were called. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky_00

Ahamudul said:


> Today, i went to a migration agent, they are saying 18th march, last 65 pointers were called.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Holy sh*t, i lodged NSW 190 on 19 march 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

Ahamudul said:


> Today, i went to a migration agent, they are saying 18th march, last 65 pointers were called.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


If you check on myimmitracker, last 65 pointer eois to be invited had the march visa date of effect

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

They do invite 65+5 in march round but only with Superior English i havnt seen a single
Candidate who got invited with 65+5 without Superior English and if anyone have even a single candidate around him who got invited 65+5 without superior English kindly mention here so we will have a better idea for future.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> They do invite 65+5 in march round but only with Superior English i havnt seen a single
> Candidate who got invited with 65+5 without Superior English and if anyone have even a single candidate around him who got invited 65+5 without superior English kindly mention here so we will have a better idea for future.




They first invited those with superior English in February, then those with proficient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> They first invited those with superior English in February, then those with proficient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No they didnt invite anyone, in my circle dozens of boys have 65+5 and their DOEs are before january 2016 but not even a single one got invited, so if they did invited someone 65+5 without superior English where are those people are they Ghost or Invisible or they are living somewhere underground?


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> No they didnt invite anyone, in my circle dozens of boys have 65+5 and their DOEs are before january 2016 but not even a single one got invited, so if they did invited someone 65+5 without superior English where are those people are they Ghost or Invisible or they are living somewhere underground?




They stopped posting here. One user was called crazy student, both her and her friend got invited with proficient and 65+5. I don't know how they picked but I remember it was primarily eois lodged from November to March. There were others as well but I can't remember what their usernames were 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I was following this forum very closely at the time. I wouldn't lie about this sort of thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujr

Any General Accountants with 70 points get an invite in this round (189 Visa)?? I updated my EOI on 1 July 2016. Was hoping to get an invite in this round as last round covered till 20 June 2016.


----------



## ricky_00

aurora.a said:


> I was following this forum very closely at the time. I wouldn't lie about this sort of thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Aurora, two of my friends (65+5 with IELTS 7 each ) got their invitation in feb 2016. both lodged in December 2015


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> No they didnt invite anyone, in my circle dozens of boys have 65+5 and their DOEs are before january 2016 but not even a single one got invited, so if they did invited someone 65+5 without superior English where are those people are they Ghost or Invisible or they are living somewhere underground?


I can see 5 cases with DOEs in 2016 (with proficient English) on myimmitracker.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> No they didnt invite anyone, in my circle dozens of boys have 65+5 and their DOEs are before january 2016 but not even a single one got invited, so if they did invited someone 65+5 without superior English where are those people are they Ghost or Invisible or they are living somewhere underground?


They never invited those with no English points but quite a lot of proficient English people were invited in the March 2016 round. In the Feb round, only with superior English were cleared. However, I am not sure if all of proficient English guys were cleared in the March round.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> They never invited those with no English points but quite a lot of proficient English people were invited in the March 2016 round. In the Feb round, only with superior English were cleared. However, I am not sure if all of proficient English guys were cleared in the March round.



Yes and that is why i am unable to understand if they did invited couple of 65+5 with 7 in each why there are hundreds of them still left in fact my juniors at college who did finish in 2016 most of them have 65+5 and then my own fellows almost all of them have 65+5 but we didnt see any invitition at all.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and that is why i am unable to understand if they did invited couple of 65+5 with 7 in each why there are hundreds of them still left in fact my juniors at college who did finish in 2016 most of them have 65+5 and then my own fellows almost all of them have 65+5 but we didnt see any invitition at all.




If most of them submitting eoi in early November or earlier then that's why  I think nsw just assumed those people would get 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Anujr said:


> Any General Accountants with 70 points get an invite in this round (189 Visa)?? I updated my EOI on 1 July 2016. Was hoping to get an invite in this round as last round covered till 20 June 2016.


It moved up to at least june 28th so you should be getting one in the next round.

On a side note. If you happen to have an auditor EOI as well. Please suspend that eoi. Receiving two invites does not benefit you at all.


----------



## aurora.a

The invite date for nsw for March 18, so if they submitted eoi after that may be the reason why they didn't get invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and that is why i am unable to understand if they did invited couple of 65+5 with 7 in each why there are hundreds of them still left in fact my juniors at college who did finish in 2016 most of them have 65+5 and then my own fellows almost all of them have 65+5 but we didnt see any invitition at all.


On this forum almost all of the active members with proficient English got the invite in March. if this forum represents a sample of entire population, I wouldn't assume that hundred are still waiting. Like I said, if your mates have no English points to claim, they should still be waiting as I remember there was one guy who had an EOI date of OCT but was never invited because of low English score. He eventually scored 10 points in PTE and got to 75 points.

Now, there are other factors that should be considered as well. I remember the Feb round was only for General Accountants. Whereas, the March round covered all accounting occupations. Even then, almost no one was left except for this guy with no English points. if your friends have EOI dates of March onwards, there is a possibility that they are part of that unlucky group that never got invited as all the spots were filled.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker, did you get your grant yet?
I can't read your signature when I'm on my phone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> Attentionseeker, did you get your grant yet?
> I can't read your signature when I'm on my phone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. More than 3 months have passed since I got my grant


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> On this forum almost all of the active members with proficient English got the invite in March. if this forum represents a sample of entire population, I wouldn't assume that hundred are still waiting. Like I said, if your mates have no English points to claim, they should still be waiting as I remember there was one guy who had an EOI date of OCT but was never invited because of low English score. He eventually scored 10 points in PTE and got to 75 points.
> 
> Now, there are other factors that should be considered as well. I remember the Feb round was only for General Accountants. Whereas, the March round covered all accounting occupations. Even then, almost no one was left except for this guy with no English points. if your friends have EOI dates of March onwards, there is a possibility that they are part of that unlucky group that never got invited as all the spots were filled.



Yup i do agree with you and secondly the situation will be very clear if someone from this forum will be invited with 65+5 without superior English even they will invite only one candidate still we can assume in future they will invite more.


----------



## tan011

I have 70 points... Which one I should apply external auditor or accountant?
Mean which one I can get quick invitation?

Thanks


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> They stopped posting here. One user was called crazy student, both her and her friend got invited with proficient and 65+5. I don't know how they picked but I remember it was primarily eois lodged from November to March. There were others as well but I can't remember what their usernames were
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aurora is correct, I remember few who got an invite with 65+ 5 with proficient English between Nov to March.Can't recall the name but he was from China. He used to post quite a few messages back then. These are older posts Rab Nawaz you probably missed them. We were discussing how unfair it was for people in Oct to have to wait when people after them got invited for 190.


----------



## Abercrombie

When it comes to assessing experience, is it true that the assessing authority or the CO discounts the basic accounting work done during the job? Do they only look at "Advanced" level or "Complex" accounting work?


----------



## Vovo

There is one person razjoee who got state invitation from NSW on 29 July 2016 on myimmitracker. Other discussions on this forum saying last invitations were last done in march 2016. Can someone clarify? Also, am not understandinding the criteria NSW is using for their invitation process. Another thing l dont understand is why accountants with 70points w o/ss are opting for state nomination yet they can easily get the 189. Lets not be selfish and help each other achieve our aussie dream

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Vovo said:


> There is one person razjoee who got state invitation from NSW on 29 July 2016 on myimmitracker. Other discussions on this forum saying last invitations were last done in march 2016. Can someone clarify? Also, am not understandinding the criteria NSW is using for their invitation process. Another thing l dont understand is why accountants with 70points w o/ss are opting for state nomination yet they can easily get the 189. Lets not be selfish and help each other achieve our aussie dream
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


March was the last time 65s were invited (for nsw 190). Only 70+5s were invited in the last round.

Selecting Applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales
The above link gives you an idea of how they select candidates to invite.

With everyone on edge nowadays, so I guess 70s setting EOIs on 190s in hopes of getting out of the queue earlier is bound to happen. Can only hope it'll taper off and nsw gets around to 65s if the 70s queue gets shorter over the year.


----------



## Vovo

With the current trends l do not see any hope for 65pointers because the 70s are piling too. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Very true..... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

tan011 said:


> I have 70 points... Which one I should apply external auditor or accountant?
> Mean which one I can get quick invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Accountant they have more seats dere

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

I only have 65 points (without ss) and getting an invite soon doesn't look likely so have decided to abandon the accountant route and apply as a finance manager with South Australia state sponsorship instead. South Australia seems to be giving invites in around 4-8 weeks. 

__________________________________________________ ______________
132211 - Finance Manager
Points: 65 + 5 (Age 15pts, Work exp 15pts, Education 15pts, English 20pts, SS 5pts)

EOI and SA SS lodged: 17/08/2016


----------



## saket_11pant

jontymorgan said:


> I only have 65 points (without ss) and getting an invite soon doesn't look likely so have decided to abandon the accountant route and apply as a finance manager with South Australia state sponsorship instead. South Australia seems to be giving invites in around 4-8 weeks.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Points: 65 + 5 (Age 15pts, Work exp 15pts, Education 15pts, English 20pts, SS 5pts)
> 
> EOI and SA SS lodged: 17/08/2016


Hello jonty

Which is the code for finance manager. 

I couldnt find it on the list. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anujr

azerty said:


> It moved up to at least june 28th so you should be getting one in the next round.
> 
> On a side note. If you happen to have an auditor EOI as well. Please suspend that eoi. Receiving two invites does not benefit you at all.


Thanks a lot for replying. By the way where did you get that EOI till 28 June have been invited ??

And i haven't submitted EOI for auditors.

Fingers crossed for 31 Aug list!!


----------



## ricky_00

jontymorgan said:


> I only have 65 points (without ss) and getting an invite soon doesn't look likely so have decided to abandon the accountant route and apply as a finance manager with South Australia state sponsorship instead. South Australia seems to be giving invites in around 4-8 weeks.
> 
> __________________________________________________ ______________
> 132211 - Finance Manager
> Points: 65 + 5 (Age 15pts, Work exp 15pts, Education 15pts, English 20pts, SS 5pts)
> 
> EOI and SA SS lodged: 17/08/2016


SA sponsorship require 3 years of experience in all accounting related fields.
And yes SA sponsorship processing is pretty smooth comparatively

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

saket_11pant said:


> Hello jonty
> 
> Which is the code for finance manager.
> 
> I couldnt find it on the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



It is 132211. As the occupation is only available with state nomination it appears on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and not the Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## 65Points!

There were a few invites sent out for nomination last evening by the NSW, so chances seem quite good there will be another round later in the day today, hopefully for accountants as well, but possibly a catch, the number of invites sent were pretty low so it seems this round will again target 70+5 pointers.


----------



## itsfrans

It sucks that all the 65pointers are still waiting in queue, myself being one of them. I really hope that the 70pointers get cleared soon, does the queue for 70pts getting shorter for 189? has anyone checked?

I guess I'm glad I could get the superior english marks through PTE for 20pts but it seems that my luck is running out for NSW? :|


----------



## ricky_00

65Points! said:


> There were a few invites sent out for nomination last evening by the NSW, so chances seem quite good there will be another round later in the day today, hopefully for accountants as well, but possibly a catch, the number of invites sent were pretty low so it seems this round will again target 70+5 pointers.


May i ask how to know about NSW invitation round details?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exponential

Hi all, new to the forum here.

It appears recent competition poses great difficulty for 65 pointers to get their invitation.
Myself included.

I'm wondering if it'll be really difficult for 70 pointers next year to wait for their 189 because I turn 25 next year June which would bump me up to 70 but what concerns me is that when if 70 pointers become the new 65 pointers next year...

Hope everyone gets their invitations soon!


----------



## thotasaimanoj

Hi All


----------



## thotasaimanoj

My Name is Manoj, am from Hyderabad. Submitted EOI on April 12th 2016 for Accountant General with 65 points. Here are the details:

Age-30 Points
English (PTE)-10 Points
Education-15 Points
Experience- 10 Points

When can I expect invitation under 189 with 65 points?? or invitation under 190 with 70 points???
can anyone please help me in this regard.

Thank You,
Manoj


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

Can someone please give me an idea what the possibility of receiving an invite for nsw 190 with 70 points ?


----------



## azerty

Anujr said:


> Thanks a lot for replying. By the way where did you get that EOI till 28 June have been invited ??
> 
> And i haven't submitted EOI for auditors.
> 
> Fingers crossed for 31 Aug list!!


It's from people informing their invitation status from here and other sources. A migration agent (Newstars) from another forum found invites up to 28th june. So if you're 70 points 1st july, the cutoff is anytime between those 2 dates.

Good luck with 31 Aug!


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> It's from people informing their invitation status from here and other sources. A migration agent (Newstars) from another forum found invites up to 28th june. So if you're 70 points 1st july, the cutoff is anytime between those 2 dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with 31 Aug!




That's nuts that the backlog is now up to two months


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> That's nuts that the backlog is now up to two months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know 
All the best with your last 5 points. Hopefully it goes smooth for you after that.

Another 3.5 months before my brother graduates. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## farazaid01

hi guys 
i am acca member n have 55 plus 5 points and applied for 190 visa as external auditor since 2015 may.
still no invite.
anyways I have bsc hons in applied accounting from oxford brooks university so plz let me know if it can be considered in australia for jobs/ further studies?

can it help in some way increase my score for eoi? n increase chances of invites?


----------



## cink

genpmel said:


> Aurora is correct, I remember few who got an invite with 65+ 5 with proficient English between Nov to March.Can't recall the name but he was from China. He used to post quite a few messages back then. These are older posts Rab Nawaz you probably missed them. We were discussing how unfair it was for people in Oct to have to wait when people after them got invited for 190.


 i hve also got invite in March. And i think all the members in this thread who had proficient english nd 65+5 in accountant general category got invite on that day.


----------



## tan011

Finally updated to 70.
Taxation accountant
Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 10
NAATI 5
Py 5

I may get another 5 points for job if I get experience assessment from CPA. But it's in February 2016. Should I get invitation before that?

Now the waiting game started. Lodged eoi for 189 and 190. But as long as I get one, suspend the other one. 
Guys, when should I expect invitation ?
Please suggest me.


----------



## sandeep3004

*Agree but few grants*



cink said:


> i hve also got invite in March. And i think all the members in this thread who had proficient english nd 65+5 in accountant general category got invite on that day.


I too agree with that. The only thing that concerns me is that very few grants have been given recently. 
I have seen multiple accountants waiting for grants for few months now. It has been a very slow and frustrating experience, firstly the invites were hard to come by for 65pointers and now it appears the grants are hard to come by. No calls - emails has helped. Never been so patient in my life - what a learning. 
Still not tired..Get up every morning with a hope that it will my day today to receive a grant, but it fades by the arvo. At times, I think it will only come after I am tired and hv given up.. 

Good Luck to all!


----------



## Rab nawaz

cink said:


> i hve also got invite in March. And i think all the members in this thread who had proficient english nd 65+5 in accountant general category got invite on that day.


You have relavant experience which is a complete different story, we are looking for someone who got invited with 7 in each and Professional year or Naati.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> You have relavant experience which is a complete different story, we are looking for someone who got invited with 7 in each and Professional year or Naati.




Crazy student and her friend both had only 7s and py or naati 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Crazy student and her friend both had only 7s and py or naati
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now thats sounds convincing aurora lets see what they gonna do next.


----------



## cink

sandeep3004 said:


> I too agree with that. The only thing that concerns me is that very few grants have been given recently.
> I have seen multiple accountants waiting for grants for few months now. It has been a very slow and frustrating experience, firstly the invites were hard to come by for 65pointers and now it appears the grants are hard to come by. No calls - emails has helped. Never been so patient in my life - what a learning.
> Still not tired..Get up every morning with a hope that it will my day today to receive a grant, but it fades by the arvo. At times, I think it will only come after I am tired and hv given up..
> 
> Good Luck to all!


same with me also. daily morning eagerly checking mail.


----------



## sanath89

Hi Guys, Any update about NSW invitation rounds?


----------



## Aka01

Hi brother, could you please explain how did you get points for Naati ?

Thank you.


----------



## HannahS

Hi, I submitted a EOI last week for Accountant (general) with 65 points (65+5 with NSW state sponsorship). I have superior English I got all 90's in the PTE. Any idea if I actually have a chance at state sponsorship? Thanks!


----------



## tan011

You have to sit for a test. If you are in Australia , go to NAATI office in any state n book the test. It will cost you $ 1050 first time. Buy the practice material from them as well.
Two types of test. Translator and interpreter . Depends on your ability which one you prefer. It's not easy, need practice. Only 10-15% people pass the test. So good preparation can reach you over the line.


----------



## tan011

HannahS said:


> Hi, I submitted a EOI last week for Accountant (general) with 65 points (65+5 with NSW state sponsorship). I have superior English I got all 90's in the PTE. Any idea if I actually have a chance at state sponsorship? Thanks!


Yes , You have good chance for nsw only. For 189, backlog is too long for 65 pointers. 

If for 189, all the 70 pointers are cleared soon, then people with 65 with superior English will definitely get the nsw. One things is alarming there are lot of 70 pointers.


----------



## itsfrans

tan011 said:


> Yes , You have good chance for nsw only. For 189, backlog is too long for 65 pointers.
> 
> If for 189, all the 70 pointers are cleared soon, then people with 65 with superior English will definitely get the nsw. One things is alarming there are lot of 70 pointers.



What is the current backlog of 70 pointers for 189? is it decreasing slowly?
IMMI website seems to not update their results frequently.

I think for applicants with superior english, I agree with tan011, slightly better chance for NSW, but they have not invited 65+5 in a while from my understanding.


----------



## tan011

itsfrans said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , You have good chance for nsw only. For 189, backlog is too long for 65 pointers.
> 
> If for 189, all the 70 pointers are cleared soon, then people with 65 with superior English will definitely get the nsw. One things is alarming there are lot of 70 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the current backlog of 70 pointers for 189? is it decreasing slowly?
> IMMI website seems to not update their results frequently.
> 
> I think for applicants with superior english, I agree with tan011, slightly better chance for NSW, but they have not invited 65+5 in a while from my understanding.
Click to expand...

Backlog is cleared till close to 30th June. So almost two months if you consider 31st August round. So, almost 600 70 pointers . And people are graduating this time as well. Like last year, DIBP won't be able to clear all 70 pointers in the end of financial year I guess.

So for nsw
1. 70+5 pointers
2. 65+5 with superior English 
3. 65+5 with proficient English + experience 
4. 65+5 proficient English + partner skill.

Another things, for Australian graduate they may consider the quality of the degree as well. Like Melboure Uni or Cambridge college. I feel they do consider the merit of the qualification.


----------



## HannahS

Thanks thats good to know


----------



## HannahS

HannahS said:


> Hi, I submitted a EOI last week for Accountant (general) with 65 points (65+5 with NSW state sponsorship). I have superior English I got all 90's in the PTE. Any idea if I actually have a chance at state sponsorship? Thanks!


how long do you think I will have to wait, are we talking about weeks or months??


----------



## zia_karim49

tan011 said:


> You have to sit for a test. If you are in Australia , go to NAATI office in any state n book the test. It will cost you $ 1050 first time. Buy the practice material from them as well.
> Two types of test. Translator and interpreter . Depends on your ability which one you prefer. It's not easy, need practice. Only 10-15% people pass the test. So good preparation can reach you over the line.


Hey bro,
I am planning to do NAATI (English to Bangla translator). How did you practice NAATI? Do you know anybody provide online coatching for it? 
TA


----------



## tan011

zia_karim49 said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to sit for a test. If you are in Australia , go to NAATI office in any state n book the test. It will cost you $ 1050 first time. Buy the practice material from them as well.
> Two types of test. Translator and interpreter . Depends on your ability which one you prefer. It's not easy, need practice. Only 10-15% people pass the test. So good preparation can reach you over the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro,
> I am planning to do NAATI (English to Bangla translator). How did you practice NAATI? Do you know anybody provide online coatching for it?
> TA
Click to expand...

I also did for Bangla. I bought material from NAATI Victoria office. Then I practiced 3 weeks. It's not that hard coz Bangladeshi people know Bangla a bit as they have to study till class 12.
No need to go for coaching. You can practice by yourself


----------



## muz068

tan011 said:


> Backlog is cleared till close to 30th June. So almost two months if you consider 31st August round. So, almost 600 70 pointers . And people are graduating this time as well. Like last year, DIBP won't be able to clear all 70 pointers in the end of financial year I guess.
> 
> So for nsw
> 1. 70+5 pointers
> 2. 65+5 with superior English
> 3. 65+5 with proficient English + experience
> *4. 65+5 proficient English + partner skill.
> 
> Another things, for Australian graduate they may consider the quality of the degree as well. Like Melboure Uni or Cambridge college. I feel they do consider the merit of the qualification*.


Like Seriously ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

tan011 said:


> Backlog is cleared till close to 30th June. So almost two months if you consider 31st August round. So, almost 600 70 pointers . And people are graduating this time as well. Like last year, DIBP won't be able to clear all 70 pointers in the end of financial year I guess.
> 
> So for nsw
> 1. 70+5 pointers
> 2. 65+5 with superior English
> 3. 65+5 with proficient English + experience
> 4. 65+5 proficient English + partner skill.



I do agree with you its been ages i havnt seen anyone invited witthout the aforementioned and most of the 65+5 who got invited already are also falling in the above category. It would be a surprise for me if someone from this forum will get an invitition with simple 7 in each module of ielts / 65+ Pte along with Naati or proessional year 5 points. However, i dont agree with you about the quality of education or grades.


----------



## muz068

Rab nawaz said:


> I do agree with you its been ages i havnt seen anyone invited witthout the aforementioned and most of the 65+5 who got invited already are also falling in the above category. It would be a surprise for me if someone from this forum will get an invitition with simple 7 in each module of ielts / 65+ Pte along with Naati or proessional year 5 points. However, i dont agree with you about the quality of education or grades.



and do you agree with his last statement like 65 points + 5 for spouse will be preferred ...hahaha .. I don't understand how people come wih such innovative and creative thoughts


----------



## Rab nawaz

muz068 said:


> and do you agree with his last statement like 65 points + 5 for spouse will be preferred ...hahaha .. I don't understand how people come wih such innovative and creative thoughts



Look if he is saying something so may be he got some facts behind but i havnt experience any case regarding partners points. Moreover, let us wait untill anyone from
This forum got an invititions without those things and we will assume there isnt anything like experience, partners points, Superior English etc.


----------



## Aka01

He is definately right about the exp and english preference, I am not sure about partner points though, nsw website has published this information on their website, which you can see it by Yourself. To be realistic after exp and eng there isnt much left to score points so his findings about partner points makes sense big time.


----------



## muz068

His findings could be true if NSW has some hidden criteria to select applicant apart from those it mentions on its site . However , there are many ways which can increase score to 65 apart from Spouse like- professional year ,naati , regional study .


----------



## tan011

muz068 said:


> His findings could be true if NSW has some hidden criteria to select applicant apart from those it mentions on its site . However , there are many ways which can increase score to 65 apart from Spouse like- professional year ,naati , regional study .


Last year my friends got it with partner skill . He and me applied same day. I applied with NAATI . Did not get invite. Me and my friend did same degree from la Trobe Uni and assessment was taxation accountant. My friends wife and he got taxation accountant . On this fact, they look the actual quality of the application. They are getting two skilled taxation accountants for one invite.( bother got proficient English). They now moved to nsw from Victoria. By the way, now I have 70 points.. Hopefully something will happen to me.


----------



## Abercrombie

Guys, can anyone of you help me in knowing if my work experience looks to be qualified as that of an accountant? I can PM the roles & responsibilities or list it down here as I am concerned if it may not qualify as valid experience and just end up being that of a bookkeeper.

Let me know if anyone can help?

Thanks


----------



## tan011

Skill select update

Cut off 29th June for accounting and auditor both


----------



## zia_karim49

Guys,
I have submitted two EOI for both 189 and 190 as Accountant Genaral.
I just got my degree assessed as an External Auditor. How can I again lodge EOI? I can not find the option on the website to add EOI using different occoputaion. Do I have to create different account?

Thanks in advance for your help :


----------



## azerty

tan011 said:


> Skill select update
> 
> Cut off 29th June for accounting and auditor both


And it's the full 104 acct / 55 auditor invitation too.

The queue of 70s isn't getting shorter.. hoping NSW really hurries up with their invites.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> And it's the full 104 acct / 55 auditor invitation too.
> 
> 
> 
> The queue of 70s isn't getting shorter.. hoping NSW really hurries up with their invites.




This is ridiculous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> This is ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Situation isnt that terrible bro let us wait untill 31st augest round and if the results were same then we wil assume something.


----------



## aurora.a

zia_karim49 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have submitted two EOI for both 189 and 190 as Accountant Genaral.
> 
> I just got my degree assessed as an External Auditor. How can I again lodge EOI? I can not find the option on the website to add EOI using different occoputaion. Do I have to create different account?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help :




There's actually no point in submitting a second eoi because the cut off dates for accountant and auditor are the same. If you do so, you are likely to get a second invitation which means you wasted a spot for somebody else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> There's actually no point in submitting a second eoi because the cut off dates for accountant and auditor are the same. If you do so, you are likely to get a second invitation which means you wasted a spot for somebody else
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



aurora believe me am telling the samething to many candidates but still everyone is going for both auditors and accountants even i dont think so it will make any difference.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> aurora believe me am telling the samething to many candidates but still everyone is going for both auditors and accountants even i dont think so it will make any difference.




I suspect Dibp must already be doing something about this, otherwise what was the point of the tba cut off for auditors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01

Interesting!!  

Anyways, Lets hope for the best!


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> I suspect Dibp must already be doing something about this, otherwise what was the point of the tba cut off for auditors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They should freeze the candidates ALL EOI if they receive any invitations under their name even if it is NSW, so a person should wait 14 more days in order to get another invitation if he doesn't want to go ahead with his state invitation. They are just wasting invitations which another deserving person would have got it..


----------



## farazaid01

*Congrats on your PTE score ! *



HannahS said:


> Hi, I submitted a EOI last week for Accountant (general) with 65 points (65+5 with NSW state sponsorship). I have superior English I got all 90's in the PTE. Any idea if I actually have a chance at state sponsorship? Thanks!


hey.. congrats on ur score dude! Well Done!

Just need a favor from you for all those 55 and 60 pointers like myself, 

could u please share some tips to get 79 plus in PTE A.

I got 55 in speaking, 67 in reading, despite of practise including scored mock exams.

How to improve these areas? How did you prepare for it? 

Also share with us your experience, tricks/tips and strategies for preparation!


----------



## linash

farazaid01 said:


> hey.. congrats on ur score dude! Well Done!
> 
> Just need a favor from you for all those 55 and 60 pointers like myself,
> 
> could u please share some tips to get 79 plus in PTE A.
> 
> I got 55 in speaking, 67 in reading, despite of practise including scored mock exams.
> 
> How to improve these areas? How did you prepare for it?
> 
> Also share with us your experience, tricks/tips and strategies for preparation!


mate there is a different thread for that, anyway shes from uk, so what do you expect


----------



## rber345n

Hey guys,
I have a small question. 

An agent assessed me and said that I will presumably have 70 without state sponsorship and said that my visa process will be relatively quick given the amount of points. 

I quit my job last week. I hated that job because I worked nearly 100 hours every week for nearly a year. I was thinking of not looking for a job until I get my visa and use that time to travel, read and visit my relatives.

_My question is that since I’m technically unemployed, will that affect getting the nsw state sponsorship and ultimately the grating of the visa?_


----------



## nishesh.koirala

rber345n said:


> Hey guys,
> I have a small question.
> 
> An agent assessed me and said that I will presumably have 70 without state sponsorship and said that my visa process will be relatively quick given the amount of points.
> 
> I quit my job last week. I hated that job because I worked nearly 100 hours every week for nearly a year. I was thinking of not looking for a job until I get my visa and use that time to travel, read and visit my relatives.
> 
> _My question is that since I’m technically unemployed, will that affect getting the nsw state sponsorship and ultimately the grating of the visa?_


No it wont affect until and unless you have the required experience for which you're claiming points for,


----------



## rber345n

nishesh.koirala said:


> No it wont affect until and unless you have the required experience for which you're claiming points for,


Im claiming 5 points for my wife not experience. 
btw *thank you *for the response. Although my agent suggested that it would be better if I have some kind of employment and he said that being out of work would impede the visa process.


----------



## Rab nawaz

rber345n said:


> Im claiming 5 points for my wife not experience.
> btw *thank you *for the response. Although my agent suggested that it would be better if I have some kind of employment and he said that being out of work would impede the visa process.



If you already know the annswers why are you inquiring People overhere in fact people overhere are ready to help you untill and unless you are double
Checking yours own confusions.


----------



## rber345n

Rab nawaz said:


> If you already know the annswers why are you inquiring People overhere in fact people overhere are ready to help you untill and unless you are double
> Checking yours own confusions.


my agent was being a bit vague, from his tone I gathered that he wasn't even sure himself. 

whats your problem? isnt this forum meant to help each other. so what if I want to double check. If you don't want to answer, fine, someone else will


----------



## farazaid01

linash said:


> mate there is a different thread for that, anyway shes from uk, so what do you expect


thanks


----------



## farazaid01

rber345n said:


> my agent was being a bit vague, from his tone I gathered that he wasn't even sure himself.
> 
> whats your problem? isnt this forum meant to help each other. so what if I want to double check. If you don't want to answer, fine, someone else will


Don't worry ! This forum is very informative and people are helpful! 
I do agree some agents misguide people ! My agent insisted my sister to apply 190 visa as an external accountant on 55 plus 5 score stating that waiting time is max 6 months !!!! Lol  ( that's impossible considering the current situation)


----------



## farazaid01

rber345n said:


> my agent was being a bit vague, from his tone I gathered that he wasn't even sure himself.
> 
> whats your problem? isnt this forum meant to help each other. so what if I want to double check. If you don't want to answer, fine, someone else will


Don't worry ! This forum is very informative and people are helpful! 
I do understand that some agents misguide people ! My agent insisted my sister to apply 190 visa as an external auditor or general accountant on 55 plus 5 score stating that waiting time is max 6 months !!!! Lol  ( that's impossible considering the current situation)


----------



## ozlucas

rber345n said:


> my agent was being a bit vague, from his tone I gathered that he wasn't even sure himself.
> 
> whats your problem? isnt this forum meant to help each other. so what if I want to double check. If you don't want to answer, fine, someone else will


If you already have a professional assisting you, please redirect all your doubts to him, he is being paid for this. No one here will provide you a better answer than your own agent. 

And... if you don't trust him, why are you sticking with him? Just switch to another agent


----------



## Attentionseeker

farazaid01 said:


> Don't worry ! This forum is very informative and people are helpful!
> I do understand that some agents misguide people ! My agent insisted my sister to apply 190 visa as an external auditor or general accountant on 55 plus 5 score stating that waiting time is max 6 months !!!! Lol  ( that's impossible considering the current situation)


Wow! Please make sure you leave a comment on that agents webpage or Facebook page to warn everybody how misleading he/she is. There's no way somebody with 55+5 points is getting a NSW invite. Even 60+5 don't stand a chance.


----------



## Attentionseeker

rber345n said:


> Im claiming 5 points for my wife not experience.
> btw *thank you *for the response. Although my agent suggested that it would be better if I have some kind of employment and he said that being out of work would impede the visa process.


Absolutely wrong. Not sure how this person even calls himself an agent. It doesn't matter whether you're employed or unemployed. The only thing you need to worry about is that you are not over claiming any points. If you have 65+5 points, you are in for a wait, so the process is not as fast as he's claiming. There are people waiting for a NSW invite since March with the same points. Not sure what your English score is. But if it's not superior then everybody with superior English will be preferred over you.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Absolutely wrong. Not sure how this person even calls himself an agent. It doesn't matter whether you're employed or unemployed. The only thing you need to worry about is that you are not over claiming any points. If you have 65+5 points, you are in for a wait, so the process is not as fast as he's claiming. There are people waiting for a NSW invite since March with the same points. Not sure what your English score is. But if it's not superior then everybody with superior English will be preferred over you.




If the backlog of 70 pointers for 189 stays at 8 weeks I think nsw will start inviting 70 pointers with superior English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> If the backlog of 70 pointers for 189 stays at 8 weeks I think nsw will start inviting 70 pointers with superior English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the 70s are getting 189 so if they will start inviting with 190 as well dozens of multiple EoIs will replace the most deserving candidates waiting behind.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Most of the 70s are getting 189 so if they will start inviting with 190 as well dozens of multiple EoIs will replace the most deserving candidates waiting behind.




Nsw counts nominations issued not invites unlike 189 so I actually think its better that more 70 pointers get 190 and clear out some places for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

aurora.a said:


> If the backlog of 70 pointers for 189 stays at 8 weeks I think nsw will start inviting 70 pointers with superior English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


70 points for External Auditor will be cleared in total by Sept end.. Thats one more month after which invites for 65+ points will begin. NSW may invite or may not -- They are gods of their wishes. But 65+ from March onwards will start getting invitation on 189 from Oct onwards.


----------



## aurora.a

nishesh.koirala said:


> 70 points for External Auditor will be cleared in total by Sept end.. Thats one more month after which invites for 65+ points will begin. NSW may invite or may not -- They are gods of their wishes. But 65+ from March onwards will start getting invitation on 189 from Oct onwards.




I hope this is the case but I highly doubt it. I think the eois for external auditor will go through the roof for July and August with people submitting multiple eois


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

nishesh.koirala said:


> 70 points for External Auditor will be cleared in total by Sept end.. Thats one more month after which invites for 65+ points will begin. NSW may invite or may not -- They are gods of their wishes. But 65+ from March onwards will start getting invitation on 189 from Oct onwards.


Personally, i think the auditor cutoffs will start to keep in step with the accountant cutoffs. Anytime it looks like the auditor 70s are clearing, the accountant 70s are just going rush in. For 65s to be invited for 189, the queue for both will need to clear.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

aurora.a said:


> I hope this is the case but I highly doubt it. I think the eois for external auditor will go through the roof for July and August with people submitting multiple eois
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The trend shows it but we don't have any other options. Lets see this Aug 31 invitation. It will show us a mini trend which will help in deciding the approx time.


----------



## aurora.a

nishesh.koirala said:


> The trend shows it but we don't have any other options. Lets see this Aug 31 invitation. It will show us a mini trend which will help in deciding the approx time.




The trend is only showing that not many people submitted external auditor eois during the previous financial year. All the 70 point accountants are going to submit a second eoi as soon as the external auditor queue starts to clear, just as azerty says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

azerty said:


> Personally, i think the auditor cutoffs will start to keep in step with the accountant cutoffs. Anytime it looks like the auditor 70s are clearing, the accountant 70s are just going rush in. For 65s to be invited for 189, the queue for both will need to clear.


People should not do that if they have 70 points. They are going to be invited anyhow -- its just a matter of max 2 months. If they have waited for these 27-28 years, cant they wait for another 2 months unless they are 32 years 11 months 30 days.


----------



## aurora.a

nishesh.koirala said:


> People should not do that if they have 70 points. They are going to be invited anyhow -- its just a matter or max 2 months. If they have waited for these 27-28 years, cant they wait for another 2 months unless they are 32 years 11 months 30 days.




We all agree but people are going to be selfish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

nishesh.koirala said:


> People should not do that if they have 70 points. They are going to be invited anyhow -- its just a matter of max 2 months. If they have waited for these 27-28 years, cant they wait for another 2 months unless they are 32 years 11 months 30 days.


I agree as well, and we're prob just debating what we think everyone should do vs what a lot of people will do.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

azerty said:


> I agree as well, and we're prob just debating what we think everyone should do vs what a lot of people will do.


I get a bit confused. How come an accountant who have shown 3 years of exp in accounts show 3 years of exp for external audit in those years... Being a CA, I have hardly come up with a person doing accounting work and simultaneously doing external audit. Not possible by any means. And they claim 5 points for both of them to stay in 70 bracket.
Another option is if they have studied in Australia and getting 5 extra points to jump to 70 which is more practicable.


----------



## zia_karim49

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow! Please make sure you leave a comment on that agents webpage or Facebook page to warn everybody how misleading he/she is. There's no way somebody with 55+5 points is getting a NSW invite. Even 60+5 don't stand a chance.


I am having 65+5 with 65+ in PTE, still dont see any chance.


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> I get a bit confused. How come an accountant who have shown 3 years of exp in accounts show 3 years of exp for external audit in those years... Being a CA, I have hardly come up with a person doing accounting work and simultaneously doing external audit. Not possible by any means. And they claim 5 points for both of them to stay in 70 bracket.
> Another option is if they have studied in Australia and getting 5 extra points to jump to 70 which is more practicable.


Not surprised, seen people in this forum who have 11-12 years experience but still got the 30 points from age.. And people have 6 years of accounting and 6 years of external auditor experience but still in the 25-32 bracket seems funny..


----------



## M_F

I sent an email to Skillselect to inquire about multiple EOIs and that applicants, specially with 65 and 60 points, are at a disadvantage because of multiple invites being sent to 70 points and each invite is reducing the number of available places. 

They have informed me that my understanding of the skillselect process of calculating the number of available spots in correct and that the issue is high on their agenda for further investigation with a view to changing their practices with expired invitations.

They thanked me for bringing this issue to their attention ( :confused2::confused2: ). 

What the ..... They didn't know before my email about this issue and now they have considered this as high priority? I am really surprised, amazed, annoyed, confused etc etc etc....

Anyway, it's good that now they are working on it....


----------



## Rab nawaz

M_F said:


> I sent an email to Skillselect to inquire about multiple EOIs and that applicants, specially with 65 and 60 points, are at a disadvantage because of multiple invites being sent to 70 points and each invite is reducing the number of available places.
> 
> They have informed me that my understanding of the skillselect process of calculating the number of available spots in correct and that the issue is high on their agenda for further investigation with a view to changing their practices with expired invitations.
> 
> They thanked me for bringing this issue to their attention ( :confused2::confused2: ).
> 
> What the ..... They didn't know before my email about this issue and now they have considered this as high priority? I am really surprised, amazed, annoyed, confused etc etc etc....
> 
> Anyway, it's good that now they are working on it....


I really appreciate atleast someone spoke to them but i dont think so they arnt aware about these technical issues and unfortunately they are the beneficiary of this whole system. Furthermore, due to these hidden faults the candidates are paying the cost in terms of PTE, Ielts, PY, and Naati so far the business is growing everyday.


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> I really appreciate atleast someone spoke to them but i dont think so they arnt aware about these technical issues and unfortunately they are the beneficiary of this whole system. Furthermore, due to these hidden faults the candidates are paying the cost in terms of PTE, Ielts, PY, and Naati so far the business is growing everyday.


I think they didn't realize the magnitude of this problem for accountants. I sent a very long email to them citing my own case and the way things are progressing for accountants and auditors. I haven't copied the full email and their response here, but they way they have responded, it seems that they are really working on it and we will see an adjusting factor in the later half of immigration year (first six months of 2017).


----------



## M_F

And if they really don't do anything to solve this ridiculous process, being a 65 points holder, I would like to say good bye to 189.


----------



## Rishagar235

17th Aug 2016 round results are showing as:

Accountant - 29 June 2016 7.35 pm
Auditors - 29 June 2016 10.15 am


----------



## Rishagar235

Rishagar235 said:


> 17th Aug 2016 round results are showing as:
> 
> Accountant - 29 June 2016 7.35 pm
> Auditors - 29 June 2016 10.15 am


This can be seen on DIPB site in current round - above cutoffs are for 70 points.


----------



## AtifMalik

Can someone tell the last time when any accountant with 65+5 points, with competent English got invitation from NSW.?


----------



## M_F

Can you guys also send an email to skillselect?

Their email address is [email protected]

You guys just have to register your concern about the issue of multiple EOIs, multiple invites, expired invitations and calculation of available places on the basis of invitations, not the visa applications.


----------



## M_F

Specifically mention accountants and auditors occupations as we are the ones being affected the most....


----------



## thotasaimanoj

Can someone tell the last time when any accountant with 65+5 points, with competent English got invitation from NSW.?


----------



## davidlk03

M_F said:


> Can you guys also send an email to skillselect?
> 
> Their email address is [email protected]
> 
> You guys just have to register your concern about the issue of multiple EOIs, multiple invites, expired invitations and calculation of available places on the basis of invitations, not the visa applications.


Done with emai, I too send an email yesterday.I think everyone in this thread for accountants should send an email, it's not going to help may be but still could make a tiny difference,there are lot of invitations being wasted especially for accountants and auditors.As they are not counting the approved invitation thus are only calculating quotas based on invitations they issue every round. just assume how many invitation has been wasted already in both the occupations.
For example if there are 600 people who got frustrated and apply for both Accounting and auditor all those quotas will be going to the same applicant.double invitations for the same person.and it will be wasted as you can see from the past ceilings update they never have decreased the ceiling value if they have recovered few numbers of the invitations expired, unused, or refused or from the same applicant who chose just 1 for their PR PROCESS.
So guys tiny step could make a difference please do.
I even told them that people should wait 14 days and get their all EOIS frozen under their name if they don't want to go ahead with the state invitation if they received it first.In that way this would ease a bit the queues. It's. It gonna make any difference but still that's what I think. There are some people who been waiting for long just to receive a single invitation.but the guys who have 70 0r 75 are just making the situation worst and even applying for state. Please don't apply state if you are not going to accept it that's silly. You are just killing the space which another persong would deserve because anyway you will be receiving it really soon.unless your visa is about to expire or you are turning 33. As 189 is more suitable in terms of processing, there are no further requirement after you are granted a visa. Cheaper and faster than state which has obligations to be fulfilled.


----------



## davidlk03

That's what their response was after sending an email...




UNCLASSIFIED

Dear

Thank you for your email.

The SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk is aware of this matter. The department is considering management of all pro rata occupations and may consider changes in the future.

Kind regards
______________________________________

SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully there will be some nsw invites for accountants today at 5 pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

aurora.a said:


> Hopefully there will be some nsw invites for accountants today at 5 pm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious..... 

How do u guys know, it is by 5 pm??;-) 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Any good news guys where are you 190s squad.....


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Any good news guys where are you 190s squad.....




Not a single invite . Hopefully next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762

*65+5*



Attentionseeker said:


> Wow! Please make sure you leave a comment on that agents webpage or Facebook page to warn everybody how misleading he/she is. There's no way somebody with 55+5 points is getting a NSW invite. Even 60+5 don't stand a chance.


From what i see even 65+5 don't stand a chance as of now..


----------



## Rab nawaz

acr said:


> From what i see even 65+5 don't stand a chance as of now..


We already knew before 4 months that 65+5 without superior English are getting out of competition.


----------



## farazaid01

yeah but may b some lucky person gets an invite in two years time ie before their eoi expires


----------



## azerty

farazaid01 said:


> yeah but may b some lucky person gets an invite in two years time ie before their eoi expires


I can't imagine how the person who submitted a day before that lucky person will feel if it ever happens.


----------



## Aka01

Guys do we have any other option to apply for 190 except for nsw with 65+5 points, I have been living in Melbourne for a long time now and have wasted so much money in eng tests and lawyer fees. We are now finding really hard to live on student visa.
I have applied as general accountant.

Age: 30
Eng:10
Degree:15
Work exp: 5
Partner points:5
If gets invited: 5

I would highly appreciate any reply.

Thanks.


----------



## Rab nawaz

azerty said:


> I can't imagine how the person who submitted a day before that lucky person will feel if it ever happens.


Lol exactly i do agree with yours point and one more thing luck doesnt help you when it comes to dealing with dibp.


----------



## tan011

Aka01 said:


> Guys do we have any other option to apply for 190 except for nsw with 65+5 points, I have been living in Melbourne for a long time now and have wasted so much money in eng tests and lawyer fees. We are now finding really hard to live on student visa.
> I have applied as general accountant.
> 
> Age: 30
> Eng:10
> Degree:15
> Work exp: 5
> Partner points:5
> If gets invited: 5
> 
> I would highly appreciate any reply.
> 
> Thanks.


Try NAATI or wait for nsw.. Good possibility that nsw can invite you. But after December I guess.


----------



## Horus_88

EOI Submitted 221111 : 26 August 2016 (189=65 Points, 190=70 Points)


----------



## gf31hk

Hi everyone
Do you guys think there's any chance of me getting an invite for 189 in this coming 31st August round? I submitted EOI with 70 points on 16/07/2016. My student visa is expiring on the 31st of this month as well so I was thinking to wait till the 31st to see. If nothing happens, I will immediately apply for TR on the same day. But I am just worried that if there's any technical error with their online site and I would not be able to apply for TR 
I am just trying to save my last pennies that's why,..
Thank you so much for your help


----------



## aurora.a

gf31hk said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Do you guys think there's any chance of me getting an invite for 189 in this coming 31st August round? I submitted EOI with 70 points on 16/07/2016. My student visa is expiring on the 31st of this month as well so I was thinking to wait till the 31st to see. If nothing happens, I will immediately apply for TR on the same day. But I am just worried that if there's any technical error with their online site and I would not be able to apply for TR
> 
> I am just trying to save my last pennies that's why,..
> 
> Thank you so much for your help




I highly doubt that the backlog will move 17 days if it only moved 8 during the last round. So in my opinion, no. You should get invited in 2-3 rounds which means your 485 won't even be decided by then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrozeN666

Hi everyone,
What is the possibility of accountants to be completely removed from the program?
I know that this thing has been discussed every year, but as the economy is slowing down. Is it possible for the government to completely remove our occupation pathway?

By my view of point that's not realistic because so many businesses are connected with us, starting from educational, professional year programs, skill assessments etc..

That means if we go under everyone else will suffer the consequences of not getting the revenue for the fees that we are being charged.

Thanks


----------



## gf31hk

*Thank you*



aurora.a said:


> I highly doubt that the backlog will move 17 days if it only moved 8 during the last round. So in my opinion, no. You should get invited in 2-3 rounds which means your 485 won't even be decided by then
> 
> Hi Aurora
> Thank you so much for your help. Could you please enlighten me on some of the possibilities/reasons why the backlog only moved 8 days?
> Cut off date for the 3 Aug round was 20 June
> Cut off date for the 17 Aug round was 29 June
> So does it mean that in addition to a bunch of 70 pointers already waiting ahead of me, there was also quite a few 75 or above pointers applying later and jumping the queue?
> I can't understand why..


----------



## aurora.a

It can mean that, or that the number of 70 pointers are increasing again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I just did a quick calculation and even if I update my eoi to 70 points next week, I will still have to wait 4 months to get an invite for 189 if the backlog continues to only move 8 days per invite round. At this point I am fully expecting the cut off mark to move up to 75 by 2017, so I guess I'm still going to have to hope for nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I just did a quick calculation and even if I update my eoi to 70 points, I will still have to wait 4 months to get an invite for 189 if the backlog continues to only move 8 days per invite round. At this point I am fully expecting the cut off mark to move up to 75 by 2017, so I guess I'm still going to have to hope for nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont think so and if they will not invite you even with Superior English then the whole system should be rest in peace.


----------



## linash

how many 65+5 with superior english are there?


----------



## St1811

Hi,
I had submitted the eoi...with the claim of 70 points... I also recieved the invite...hut i just realised that in one of the experiences i had incorrectly mentioned end date as 20 nov 2013 instead of 15 november.What should i do ...how will this affect my visa invite?

Waiting for your response...

RegardS


----------



## lucky888

St1811 said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted the eoi...with the claim of 70 points... I also recieved the invite...hut i just realised that in one of the experiences i had incorrectly mentioned end date as 20 nov 2013 instead of 15 november.What should i do ...how will this affect my visa invite?
> 
> Waiting for your response...
> 
> RegardS



According to the website, you only need to ignore that invite and update your EOI correctly and wait for another invite. Else, you could get your visa refused with the above reason.


----------



## azerty

St1811 said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted the eoi...with the claim of 70 points... I also recieved the invite...hut i just realised that in one of the experiences i had incorrectly mentioned end date as 20 nov 2013 instead of 15 november.What should i do ...how will this affect my visa invite?
> 
> Waiting for your response...
> 
> RegardS


Does it affect your points?


----------



## St1811

What about form 1023 cant i update this incorrect info over there... As my claim points are not affected by this


----------



## St1811

No points are not affected


----------



## azerty

Form 1023 sounds correct if you have already lodged your visa application.


----------



## St1811

I have not submitted the visa applications ... But i have accepted the invite to apply fir visa... Can you please let me know at what step do i need to update form 1023?is there any section in visa application ?


----------



## azerty

St1811 said:


> I have not submitted the visa applications ... But i have accepted the invite to apply fir visa... Can you please let me know at what step do i need to update form 1023?is there any section in visa application ?


You still get a chance to correct information on the actual application.


----------



## St1811

Yeaa in visa application i have corrected. But in eoi its wrong. so i was thinking what should be ny nxt step. Although points are not affected yet its a mistake ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

If the 2 years difference will change your points in anyway, you should let the invite lapse. If not, then go ahead with visa and make sure you mention the dates correctly.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Oops misread it. You are off by just 5 days. I made a mistake and I was off by months and still had no problem in getting the visa. Lol


----------



## Attentionseeker

lucky888 said:


> According to the website, you only need to ignore that invite and update your EOI correctly and wait for another invite. Else, you could get your visa refused with the above reason.


This is so misleading. You only get your visa rejected if you overstate your points in EOI.


----------



## St1811

Hey... Thanks for replying... I am quite worried at the moment ..although the date difference is just 5 days ...in visa i have corrected it but in eoi its different... Should i go ahead in filing the visa..points claimed is correct?


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont think so and if they will not invite you even with Superior English then the whole system should be rest in peace.




I really don't think the backlog is going to move much faster. They are already issuing the full number of invites each round.  We have no idea what nsw is going to do, maybe this year they will decide to unfairly skip over me like they did with all those 65 pointers last year with eois from October-November 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

St1811 said:


> Hey... Thanks for replying... I am quite worried at the moment ..although the date difference is just 5 days ...in visa i have corrected it but in eoi its different... Should i go ahead in filing the visa..points claimed is correct?


As said, if your points when you submit your EOI is the same even with the correct info. It should be fine. They are only checking if you have the points you claim on your EOI's date of effect.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I really don't think the backlog is going to move much faster. They are already issuing the full number of invites each round.  We have no idea what nsw is going to do, maybe this year they will decide to unfairly skip over me like they did with all those 65 pointers last year with eois from October-November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really hope not. Personally I have a good feeling about your chances with nsw once you reach 70. Hang in there!


----------



## St1811

Many thanks for your reply ... Bit relieved now:blush:


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> I really don't think the backlog is going to move much faster. They are already issuing the full number of invites each round.  We have no idea what nsw is going to do, maybe this year they will decide to unfairly skip over me like they did with all those 65 pointers last year with eois from October-November
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only those 65 pointers with zero English points were never invited. There was this round in November last year when NSW sent out invites, I guess most people with Pre-November EOI and superior English were invited in that round. In febuary round, all superior english guys till Feb 25th were invited. I am guessing that cleared 3 months (Dec-Feb) of superior English 65 pointers.


----------



## Vovo

linash said:


> how many 65+5 with superior english are there?


Overall ielts score l have 8.0 , but a 7.5 listening and 7 reading. Will l be classified under superior or proficient english under NSW state nomination?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Only those 65 pointers with zero English points were never invited. There was this round in November last year when NSW sent out invites, I guess most people with Pre-November EOI and superior English were invited in that round. In febuary round, all superior english guys till Feb 25th were invited. I am guessing that cleared 3 months (Dec-Feb) of superior English 65 pointers.




Okay that makes me feel a little better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1811

Hey... Dats a relief i must say... So did you inform them about this mistake of few months as you are saying...
Or just simply filed the visa with correct information.


----------



## St1811

Attentionseeker said:


> Oops misread it. You are off by just 5 days. I made a mistake and I was off by months and still had no problem in getting the visa. Lol


hey... so did you simply filed the visa with correct information
and ignored EOI or did you inform the authorities about this gap of few months?
What is the best way since I haven't yet filed VISA.


----------



## aurora.a

Vovo said:


> Overall ielts score l have 8.0 , but a 7.5 listening and 7 reading. Will l be classified under superior or proficient english under NSW state nomination?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




You will have proficient. It is the same points system for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

Thanks. Retaking ielts next week. Hope will score better

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Any one know Tasmania Migration 190 . Tasmania has published its occupation list.
There are two lists.
1= SMP
2= CCOL

Is there job offer required for offsure candidates, If I fall in SMP occupation list?

Please Help.


----------



## artem39

*65+5er*

Hey guys,

I'm new here. So I would like to ask whether I have any chances to be invited by NSW before the end of the current calendar year. I have 65 points without state nomination. I got superior English (PTE academic 79+) The occupation is Management Accountant. The EOI effect date is 23/05/16. 

Can I stay optimistic and wait for the invite with that or not ? 

Thanks for your help.
:confused2:


----------



## muz068

hamidaims said:


> Any one know Tasmania Migration 190 . Tasmania has published its occupation list.
> There are two lists.
> 1= SMP
> 2= CCOL
> 
> Is there job offer required for offsure candidates, If I fall in SMP occupation list?
> 
> Please Help.


Well job offer is not required if you have studied in Tasmania for at least one year or you have close relative there to sponsor you


----------



## Attentionseeker

St1811 said:


> hey... so did you simply filed the visa with correct information
> and ignored EOI or did you inform the authorities about this gap of few months?
> What is the best way since I haven't yet filed VISA.


Just filed the visa with correct dates. It was the end date of one of my qualifications.


----------



## aurora.a

Hoping the backlog moves more than 8 days tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

aurora.a said:


> Hoping the backlog moves more than 9 days tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Oops what just happened there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cink

Did anybody who got invite in feb & march got the grant? I know only abt attention seeker who got it in april. i have applied in may and still waiting. seems like they are making accountants wait for visa also.


----------



## love_life88

Can someone please tell me if u get state sponsorship invite then do you need to move to that state? What if u don't move? Will that effect citizenship?


----------



## makapaka

Hi cink 
I applied in the first week of June 
Have not received the grant yet.


----------



## Viaan

makapaka said:


> Hi cink
> I applied in the first week of June
> Have not received the grant yet.


Even I have applied on June 2nd.. Just got Immi commence mail on 16th of June after that nothing.. Just called them on last friday and they said CO is assessing your profile.


----------



## Attentionseeker

cink said:


> Did anybody who got invite in feb & march got the grant? I know only abt attention seeker who got it in april. i have applied in may and still waiting. seems like they are making accountants wait for visa also.


It's on individual basis. I can assure you that majority of them would have got their visas by now. If you look at the Immitracker, you will see most accountants have the grants by now. For me it was 35 days from the date of application. I remember there was this girl from China, she got her visa in 18 days from the date of application. That's very unusual for 190 visa. Unfortunately some of the grants take forever to come through (for both 189 and 190) My guess is that they would have sent those files for external security checks. 

I'd suggest everyone who will be applying for visa to upload everything they could ask for. Don't give them an opportunity to ask you for further docs, as it will only delay the process. You will never know when they will come back to your file again.


----------



## Adap

Hello Members,

Plez. assist:

Did any one with B.Com(H) degree from Delhi University or any university got positive assessment for accountant from CPA/CA/IPA


Thanks


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Does anyone know if there are any external auditors with 65 points and who lodged their EOI before July 2016?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aurora.a

love_life88 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know if there are any external auditors with 65 points and who lodged their EOI before July 2016?
> Thanks in advance.




I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farazaid01

in june 15 with 60 points only but im planning to go for pte second attempt in dec 2016


----------



## love_life88

Anyone who has an idea how much time will it take for 65 pointers to get an invite. I lodged my EOI 6 months before and I am still waiting. As per my knowledge 65 pointers received an invitation after 6 months. Please guide me.


----------



## love_life88

:fingerscrossed:


aurora.a said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok.. Don't know how long will it take to get an invite? Anyways, good luck👍


----------



## azerty

All the best with tonight's invites!


----------



## tan011

Doe 20th August with 70 points.

Can I expect invitation in October ?
Any idea please


----------



## aurora.a

Really hope there is a decent amount of movement in the invites tonight. 14 days is all I'm hoping for, 10 is probably more realistic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762

Any Invites ?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Guys any invites ..??


----------



## aurora.a

Well I guess this means there's another glitch since no one has reported invites, even with non pro rata


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

This silence is indicating 75s.......


----------



## nishesh.koirala

No body has got an invite... Can't be a technical glitch


----------



## aurora.a

Maybe the third round in August was a typo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

I have just done a bit of math on the number of accountant nominations. Up to 17 August, 416 accountant invitations out of 2500 were issued. That exactly equals 16.6% which is 2/12ths (i.e. 2 full months out of 12). If the pro-rata is being strictly applied then unfortunately there will be no more accountant invitations until September. Hope I am wrong in this analysis. Auditors are a little short of 2/12ths (15.6%) but not by much.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Maybe the third round in August was a typo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The number of typos and glitches they have been making is becoming a joke if it isn't already is.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> The number of typos and glitches they have been making is becoming a joke if it isn't already is.




It happens all the time. Remember last year when they updated the accountant quota to say it will completely full in the middle of the year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> It happens all the time. Remember last year when they updated the accountant quota to say it will completely full in the middle of the year?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep! Plus the time they put the accountant ceiling at 4700+ when it isn't. The botched 2nd july invitation.. what will they come up with next?


----------



## prasanna1157

Sorry, I am confused. Why is everyone saying there's no draw today already? It's only 2 a.m. in Australia. Does it have to happen before this time? Can it not happen at any time during the day?

I submitted my EOI about an hour ago (after 12 a.m.). Does it mean I won't be considered even if there's a draw today? Or, are all applications until the time of draw considered?


----------



## Horus_88

artem39 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new here. So I would like to ask whether I have any chances to be invited by NSW before the end of the current calendar year. I have 65 points without state nomination. I got superior English (PTE academic 79+) The occupation is Management Accountant. The EOI effect date is 23/05/16.
> 
> Can I stay optimistic and wait for the invite with that or not ?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> :confused2:


same boat but Accountant General, I think we will need to wait for 8weeks+ for 190NSW but 189,


----------



## love_life88

Anyone who received an invite?


----------



## love_life88

Does anyone know future of auditors with 65 points?


----------



## Attentionseeker

jontymorgan said:


> I have just done a bit of math on the number of accountant nominations. Up to 17 August, 416 accountant invitations out of 2500 were issued. That exactly equals 16.6% which is 2/12ths (i.e. 2 full months out of 12). If the pro-rata is being strictly applied then unfortunately there will be no more accountant invitations until September. Hope I am wrong in this analysis. Auditors are a little short of 2/12ths (15.6%) but not by much.


If you compare this figure to last year, it's much higher if I am not wrong. At one point, there were sending out just 20 invites a round. If they keep sending out pro rata invites every month, it is not a good news for those people who will be submitting their EOIs with 70 points around the end of year.


----------



## Attentionseeker

prasanna1157 said:


> Sorry, I am confused. Why is everyone saying there's no draw today already? It's only 2 a.m. in Australia. Does it have to happen before this time? Can it not happen at any time during the day?
> 
> I submitted my EOI about an hour ago (after 12 a.m.). Does it mean I won't be considered even if there's a draw today? Or, are all applications until the time of draw considered?


The invites are sent out at mid night Australia time.


----------



## Ltrain

A couple of people on another thread have received emails from DIBP saying the round will happen at midnight tonight instead ("technical issues" again!)


----------



## azerty

prasanna1157 said:


> Sorry, I am confused. Why is everyone saying there's no draw today already? It's only 2 a.m. in Australia. Does it have to happen before this time? Can it not happen at any time during the day?
> 
> I submitted my EOI about an hour ago (after 12 a.m.). Does it mean I won't be considered even if there's a draw today? Or, are all applications until the time of draw considered?


They have always sent out invites at midnight AEST/AEDT. So you would have missed it having submitted your EOI at 1am. It's prob a bit of luck for you the invite is probably happening tonight instead.


----------



## aleem444

0 0 0 0


----------



## aleem444

*Auditorr*

We've been sick of off shore people. I am on 07-06-2016 on 65:fingerscrossed: I have not got yet. :boxing::boxing:


aurora.a said:


> Oops what just happened there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762

*Forum Link*



Ltrain said:


> A couple of people on another thread have received emails from DIBP saying the round will happen at midnight tonight instead ("technical issues" again!)


Can you link the forum please


----------



## Anujr

Hey guys is it true that no invites have been sent out today? And instead the invites will go out tonight?? Any source for this news??

Was expecting an invite for sure today coz last time the invites were sent out for EOIs till 29 June 2016. My EOI date is 1 July 2016 (70 points, General Accountants).


----------



## Rab nawaz

DIBP have announced that the 31st August skill select invitations that should have gone out at midnight last night will now be sent out tonight because of a technical glitch.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> DIBP have announced that the 31st August skill select invitations that should have gone out at midnight last night will now be sent out tonight because of a technical glitch.


True.....

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardeep689

aleem444 said:


> We've been sick of off shore people. I am on 07-06-2016 on 65:fingerscrossed: I have not got yet. :boxing::boxing:


Onshore people can claim extra points which offshore people cant like;
1) 5 points for professional year
2) 5 points for Australian study
3) 5 points for regional area study
4) 5 points for 1 year Australian experience or 10 points for 3 years Australian experience instead for 3 /5 years of foreign experience. 

Moreover few states sponsorship gives preference to onshore candidates.

Dont rue over offshore applicants for your inability to achieve higher points and waiting for invitation.


----------



## Ltrain

acr said:


> Can you link the forum please


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...066-189-eoi-invitations-sep-2016-round-4.html


----------



## Hasib_BD

Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ltrain

Hasib_BD said:


> Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI. Thanks in advance.


I read on a migration agent's website that it is worked out proportionally. So if the full degree was 16 courses and you got exemptions for 3, the number of weeks is 13/16 x 104 = 84.5 weeks. Sorry I can't post external links yet, but it was Acacia's website under 485 (Temporary Graduate Visa) FAQs.


----------



## Ltrain

Hasib_BD said:


> Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI. Thanks in advance.


That was my 5th post, so I'm allowed to post the link now  https://www.acacia-au.com/Frequently_Asked_Questions_Graduate_Temporary_Subclass_485_Visas.php


----------



## love_life88

Does anyone know how much time will it take to get an invite for EOI lodged in March with 65 points?


----------



## ricky_00

love_life88 said:


> Does anyone know how much time will it take to get an invite for EOI lodged in March with 65 points?


Unlikely for 189, fingers crossed for 190

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Hi

CPA Australia is the best to get Skill Assessment for Accountants category for two scenarios below:

I am CA in India
My Bro is MBA (Symbiosis) in India

Will CPA Australia give the positive outcome given every other things is in order?

Thanks,
Rishi


----------



## Hasib_BD

Ltrain said:


> Hasib_BD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my 5th post, so I'm allowed to post the link now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/Frequently_Asked_Questions_Graduate_Temporary_Subclass_485_Visas.php
Click to expand...

But in their news section, they have mentioned about some recent amendment to this 92weeks rule. I can't post the link here for some reason


----------



## aurora.a

Hasib_BD said:


> But in their news section, they have mentioned about some recent amendment to this 92weeks rule. I can't post the link here for some reason




I saw what you're referring to, but it looks like they are still enforcing the exemptions via policy so it would depend on your case officer. Because there is precedent set by the 2013, if you were to appeal you may be able to fight it if they deny your visa due to over claiming points but it will be very expensive and you will have to get a migration lawyer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1106762

Hasib_BD said:


> Hi! I would like to know if there has been any change to the "Two year Australian study requirement" provisions recently. From one of the websites I came to know that the previous rule of 92 weeks study has changed in terms of exemptions given for recognition of prior learning. I have completed my Master of Professional Accounting from the University of Sydney with course CRICOS 077337E which is registered for 104 weeks. I got exemptions for 3 courses (18 credit points) for studies undertaken overseas. Now, can I claim 5 points for two years Australian study in my EOI. Thanks in advance.


Hasib

Each course is roughly worth 6.5 weeks of study in a 104 week course. That's if you are doing 16 subjects (104 weeks / 16 Subjects). In your case only 13 is completed in australia which is equivalent of 84.5 weeks of study. I'm afraid you wont be able to claim 5 points for the australian study. If your exemptions were based on study within australia then you'll be all right.


----------



## Hasib_BD

How can I get the confirmation regarding the study requirement from DIBP? I mean if they have or are planning to change this requirement provisions? Thanks!


----------



## Abood

jontymorgan said:


> I have just done a bit of math on the number of accountant nominations. Up to 17 August, 416 accountant invitations out of 2500 were issued. That exactly equals 16.6% which is 2/12ths (i.e. 2 full months out of 12). If the pro-rata is being strictly applied then unfortunately there will be no more accountant invitations until September. Hope I am wrong in this analysis. Auditors are a little short of 2/12ths (15.6%) but not by much.


I think by Mar-17.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Yes you will get


----------



## nishesh.koirala

reishigupta said:


> Hi
> 
> CPA Australia is the best to get Skill Assessment for Accountants category for two scenarios below:
> 
> I am CA in India
> My Bro is MBA (Symbiosis) in India
> 
> Will CPA Australia give the positive outcome given every other things is in order?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rishi


Yes you will get it... Go with CPA


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Who have got their ITA .. Please write code, points and EOI date.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation??? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

NewStars report 70 points:
Accountants: 2016/7/27
Auditors: 2016/8/2

link (Chinese)

Wonder what it means about wasted double invites in the earlier 2 rounds and how many have been invited in total after this round.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> NewStars report 70 points:
> Accountants: 2016/7/27
> Auditors: 2016/8/2
> 
> 2016Äê9ÔÂ1ºÅEOIÑûÇëÖ±²¥Ìù - µÚ3Ò³ - °ÄÖÞÒÆÃñ - µÎ´ðÂÛÌ³ - Powered by Discuz!
> 
> Wonder what it means about wasted double invites in the earlier 2 rounds and how many have been invited in total after this round.




Wow that's almost whole month!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ltrain

azerty said:


> NewStars report 70 points:
> Accountants: 2016/7/27
> Auditors: 2016/8/2
> 
> link (Chinese)
> 
> Wonder what it means about wasted double invites in the earlier 2 rounds and how many have been invited in total after this round.


Is it really 27th of July for Accountants? I feel my eyes must be deceiving me! I am using a migration agent and haven't heard from them yet, but my DOE is 14/7 so if this is correct, it is great news!


----------



## azerty

Ltrain said:


> Is it really 27th of July for Accountants? I feel my eyes must be deceiving me! I am using a migration agent and haven't heard from them yet, but my DOE is 14/7 so if this is correct, it is great news!


I'm relying on 2nd hand information here, so I hope you can confirm this tomorrow. But NewStars has been reliable so far.


----------



## Stickies12

Invited - General Accountant 
DOE 06/07/2016


----------



## Ltrain

azerty said:


> I'm relying on 2nd hand information here, so I hope you can confirm this tomorrow. But NewStars has been reliable so far.


Thanks for posting it here. I have been reading the forum for awhile before I registered and have always found your information from NewStars to be reliable too.


----------



## Stickies12

Stickies12 said:


> Invited - General Accountant
> DOE 06/07/2016


Oops forgot to mention, 70 points


----------



## aurora.a

Azerty, thanks so much for staying up late every round and translating for us. I'm so happy for once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

So far feeling good..... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

27th July ! Unbelievable


----------



## pm07g101

23/08 @ 75 accountant is invited, how about 05/08 @ 70?
Thank you all!!


----------



## hjau

Any idea about accountant 190 NSW state nomination? Is there any chance 65 pointers can get their invitation soon? Btw people who got 189 invitation, could you please withdraw your 190 EOI if you submitted. Leave some chances to people with 65. Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## azerty

pm07g101 said:


> 23/08 @ 75 accountant is invited, how about 05/08 @ 70?
> Thank you all!!


We'll need someone on a later date with the same points to confirm if they received or did not receive an invite.

They sort people by points then EOI date of effect. We can only tell that all 75s have been invited cos 70s are being invited and until someone with a date later than 7/27 confirm if they received or did not receive an invite, we can't tell you anymore.

If you are going through an agent. Hopefully you have an answer tomorrow and can also let us know if you got invited.


----------



## pm07g101

azerty said:


> We'll need someone on a later date with the same points to confirm if they received or did not receive an invite.
> 
> They sort people by points then EOI date of effect. We can only tell that all 75s have been invited cos 70s are being invited and until someone with a date later than 7/27 confirm if they received or did not receive an invite, we can't tell you anymore.
> 
> If you are going through an agent. Hopefully you have an answer tomorrow and can also let us know if you got invited.



Thank you so much!! Will do.


----------



## Peter9090

*Invited*

Invited - External Auditor, 70 points, DOE: 31/07/2016


----------



## urooj

Any external auditor with 65 points got invite?

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## M_F

Seems they have done something to address multiple EOI issue.


----------



## M_F

urooj said:


> Any external auditor with 65 points got invite?
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> EOI 31 AUG 2015
> POINTS 60
> UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


Seems not. They are still clearing 70s.


----------



## M_F

One month is amazing. We will see ITAs for 65ers in last round of September or first round of October.


----------



## hulk

Now that they are clearing 70 pointers, hopefully they will soon be inviting the 65 pointers as well.


----------



## BAT7722

No invites even tonight?


----------



## davidlk03

M_F said:


> Seems they have done something to address multiple EOI issue.


Feel the same, may be our emails has gone through them and they will be doing something about,
Not a single person has said they were invited in two occupations. Let see what others have to say.
If someone says they got invited in 2 occupations.


----------



## 65Points!

This is just so amazing, you all made my day, and a happy one!

I didn't read through the forum last evening and what stunning news to begin the day with, the invitation round happened last evening, Accountants moved by one hell of a month, Auditors surpassed that, and no double invitations. One really needs to pinch oneself to realise we are not dreaming!

Now, the suspicious mind says, could it be possible they again sent double the number of invites!? Ah, whatever, happy for today, damn yes!


----------



## 1106762

Invited. Thanks all for sharing some valuable inputs. Especially Azerty, Aurora


----------



## M_F

BAT7722 said:


> No invites even tonight?


A lot of invites OR same number of invites after resolving multiple EOI issue. In any case, apparently queue has moved for more than a month for both occupations (accountants and auditors)..


----------



## M_F

davidlk03 said:


> Feel the same, may be our emails has gone through them and they will be doing something about,
> Not a single person has said they were invited in two occupations. Let see what others have to say.
> If someone says they got invited in 2 occupations.


Feeling great that I have done at least one right thing in my whole life.


----------



## davidlk03

M_F said:


> Feeling great that I have done at least one right thing in my whole life.


 Hope that would be the reason and they continue to keep on doing same in future... That could be the reason of delay in invitations,(technical glitch) If it was they should do on every round.😄
So everyone has a fare chance,
And all please kindly withdraw all your rest EOIS 190,189 or 489 please, so everyone has fair chance.
Leaving multiple EOIS in the system won't take you anywhere if already received one of the invitation, will just make the situation worst..
Thanks..


----------



## flakies

Hi everyone, I got invited too. I have 70 points for Management Accountant. Lodged EOI on 7th July 2016.


----------



## davidlk03

Did anyone had two EOIS( 2 occupation) 70 points, if they had did u get invited for both or just 1,
I am sure lot of people had. please put your valuable comments..
Thanks..


----------



## magica5

Anyone here hear about how far the minimum score for Auditors have moved along? Is it still 70 or by any chance has it dropped to 65 yet?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

magica5 said:


> Anyone here hear about how far the minimum score for Auditors have moved along? Is it still 70 or by any chance has it dropped to 65 yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Still 70 of course mate.


----------



## magica5

blackrider89 said:


> Still 70 of course mate.


Ah darn, hoping it will move along soon . Anyone reckon they'll be clearing 70s soon for 2212 - Auditors?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedwig

Great to know that the queue for 70 has moved significantly  With only 65+5 point Accountant general - DOE 6 June 2016, I can only hope for 190 NSW but it has been so hopeless the last couples of months...

Do you have any guess on NSW invitation in Sep?

By the way, any of you have any idea about NT state sponsorship? I understand most of you here are currently working in big cities in Australia and NT is an outback region. 

I am applying from offshore and I have been considering NT after waiting hopelessly for NSW. I found very little information about experience with NT. Could you please let me know if NT is a good option?

Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

They should send out some invites soon, now that the backlog has been reduced to one month. It looks like almost all of NSW invites will go to 65 pointers as DIBP is sending out invites at a constant rate and clearing 70 pointers at a good rate.


----------



## Ange007

Another great news guys.. ACT occupation list is released and management accounting is in...


----------



## Ltrain

Heard from my agent and I got invited! DOE 14/7/16 (70 points), Accountant (General)


----------



## gf31hk

Hi everyone
I got invited today. EOI 16/7 @4pm. with 70points
I only submitted 1 EOI for General Accountant so no invites were wasted on me.
Good luck to everyone that's still waiting 
Thank you for everyone's help on this forum. The info on this forum has been tremendously helpful to me.


----------



## davidlk03

Ange007 said:


> Another great news guys.. ACT occupation list is released and management accounting is in...



It's not in, it's still under closed list which was the same before..


----------



## Ange007

Check Acasia migration consultants page they released it


----------



## davidlk03

Ange007 said:


> Check Acasia migration consultants page they released it


It doesn't say anything about management accountant,I think u have misread it.
And I just checked ACT Occupation list not there either..


----------



## Ange007

Sorry mate i have miss read it.. Management consultant which i misread which was removed from list


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Till which date EOI of 70 points have been invited .. Inputs needed guys


----------



## Rab nawaz

gf31hk said:


> Hi everyone
> I got invited today. EOI 16/7 @4pm. with 70points
> I only submitted 1 EOI for General Accountant so no invites were wasted on me.
> Good luck to everyone that's still waiting
> Thank you for everyone's help on this forum. The info on this forum has been tremendously helpful to me.


Congrts and really appreciate yours wise decision.


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> Till which date EOI of 70 points have been invited .. Inputs needed guys



You should have been invited?? Isn't it..urs is on July ?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Dave .. I checkd my EOI .. I shouls hv been invited .. Now m seeing my DOE has changed to 1st Aug .. Dnt know the reason why


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> Dave .. I checkd my EOI .. I shouls hv been invited .. Now m seeing my DOE has changed to 1st Aug .. Dnt know the reason why


Why has it changed to 1st of August? Did you update it any sort? I believe accountants have been invited till 27/07 as reported? 
Was it ur birthday on August.


----------



## love_life88

Hi everyone
I am bit confused. I asked ISCAH that what are the chances to get an invite for both accounting and auditing with 65 points end of this year? First they said 70 points needed for this program year and then they said that 
"Accountants on 65 points have a 12 months waiting period and for auditor 8-10 months as everyone is applying for auditor as well". I lodged my EOI for accounting in March and auditing in July. I don't know if I should trust them or not. Please assist.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## hjau

Does anyone have a idea what the last date general accountant with 65+5 got invited by NSW was? I submitted NSW 190 in April and has been waiting for 5 months desperately. Is there any chance 65+5 general accountant can get inviation soon?


----------



## azerty

NewStars' morning report has the 70 point cutoff at:
Accountant: 2016/7/29
Auditors: 2016/8/19

Translating the parts that concern accountants and auditors:

They state that there are not a lot of invites for non-prorata occupations, which may indicate a large number of invites for pro-rata occupations, and we see a huge jump in cutoff for auditors (~50 days).


NewStars approximates the number of accountant invitations this round (based on 1.5 EOIs/day for 75s and 8.8 EOIs/Day for 70s) to be about 286.5 invitations, but reckons the it may be a double invite round with 208 invites and about 110 invites for auditors based on having around double the number of days moved.

And a reminder to suspend your other EOIs if you already received an invite, or look to be receiving them at the same time. You can unsuspend the EOI in the future without sacrificing your place in the queue and you help another deserving candidate get an invite.

Report (chinese)

------------------------

Hopefully some invites today are for the wasted invites in the earlier rounds. Huge round for auditors. Fingers crossed some 65 auditors may get a nsw190 invite soon.


----------



## aurora.a

I agree with the above. I also think most likely they issued double invites this round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> I agree with the above. I also think most likely they issued double invites this round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the reason you and Azerty have stated is true, most likely DIBP will not issue invites in the next round to adjust the double invites for pro rated occupations.

Auditors' queue is moving very fast in any case though.


----------



## M_F

azerty said:


> NewStars' morning report has the 70 point cutoff at:
> Accountant: 2016/7/29
> Auditors: 2016/8/19
> 
> Translating the parts that concern accountants and auditors:
> 
> They state that there are not a lot of invites for non-prorata occupations, which may indicate a large number of invites for pro-rata occupations, and we see a huge jump in cutoff for auditors (~50 days).
> 
> 
> NewStars approximates the number of accountant invitations this round (based on 1.5 EOIs/day for 75s and 8.8 EOIs/Day for 70s) to be about 286.5 invitations, but reckons the it may be a double invite round with 208 invites and about 110 invites for auditors based on having around double the number of days moved.
> 
> And a reminder to suspend your other EOIs if you already received an invite, or look to be receiving them at the same time. You can unsuspend the EOI in the future without sacrificing your place in the queue and you help another deserving candidate get an invite.
> 
> Report (chinese)
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Hopefully some invites today are for the wasted invites in the earlier rounds. Huge round for auditors. Fingers crossed some 65 auditors may get a nsw190 invite soon.


Azerty, you are doing a fantastic job. Thank you for all your efforts. 

One question, don't you think the average number of EOIs (1.5 for 75ers and 8.8 for 70ers) provided on the forum is based on multiple EOIs? OR has it been established by some credible government sources?


----------



## azerty

M_F said:


> Azerty, you are doing a fantastic job. Thank you for all your efforts.
> 
> One question, don't you think the average number of EOIs (1.5 for 75ers and 8.8 for 70ers) provided on the forum is based on multiple EOIs? OR has it been established by some credible government sources?


Thanks. Those are NewStars own calculations and I doubt they take into account multiple EOIs. They are not official.


----------



## davidlk03

I believe there was no double invitations for the same person, as DIBP might have already taken into considerations about multiple EOIS in the system. I think that was the result of..


----------



## M_F

davidlk03 said:


> I believe there was no double invitations for the same person, as DIBP might have already taken into considerations about multiple EOIS in the system. I think that was the result of..


and maybe DIBP has identified the dormant EOIs (those who haven't applied despite receiving the ITA). The number has likely been added back to available quota. That's what I was expecting based on the email communication with them. However, I was thinking about this adjusting factor in first two quarters of 2017.


----------



## azerty

M_F said:


> and maybe DIBP has identified the dormant EOIs (those who haven't applied despite receiving the ITA). The number has likely been added back to available quota. That's what I was expecting based on the email communication with them. However, I was thinking about this adjusting factor in first two quarters of 2017.


I'm definitely hoping this is the case!


----------



## aurora.a

I hope they reissued the invites but I'm not hopeful. This is Dibp we are talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm07g101

azerty said:


> We'll need someone on a later date with the same points to confirm if they received or did not receive an invite.
> 
> They sort people by points then EOI date of effect. We can only tell that all 75s have been invited cos 70s are being invited and until someone with a date later than 7/27 confirm if they received or did not receive an invite, we can't tell you anymore.
> 
> If you are going through an agent. Hopefully you have an answer tomorrow and can also let us know if you got invited.


Invited - External Auditor, 70 points, DOE: 05/08/2016 

Good Luck.


----------



## 65Points!

azerty said:


> NewStars' morning report has the 70 point cutoff at:
> Accountant: 2016/7/29
> Auditors: 2016/8/19
> 
> Translating the parts that concern accountants and auditors:
> 
> They state that there are not a lot of invites for non-prorata occupations, which may indicate a large number of invites for pro-rata occupations, and we see a huge jump in cutoff for auditors (~50 days).
> 
> 
> NewStars approximates the number of accountant invitations this round (based on 1.5 EOIs/day for 75s and 8.8 EOIs/Day for 70s) to be about 286.5 invitations, but reckons the it may be a double invite round with 208 invites and about 110 invites for auditors based on having around double the number of days moved.
> 
> And a reminder to suspend your other EOIs if you already received an invite, or look to be receiving them at the same time. You can unsuspend the EOI in the future without sacrificing your place in the queue and you help another deserving candidate get an invite.
> 
> Report (chinese)
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Hopefully some invites today are for the wasted invites in the earlier rounds. Huge round for auditors. Fingers crossed some 65 auditors may get a nsw190 invite soon.


You bloody awesome!


----------



## john2016

Hi guys , I applied for 189 and 190 onshore on 22/06/16 is there any one have any idea when I will get an invitation below are my details 

PTE score : 65 
Occupation: management accountant 
Partner skills 5 
DOE 22/06/16
I applied for 189 with 65 points 
NSW 190 with 70 points 
Any guess guy's I will really appreciate 
Many thanks


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> Dave .. I checkd my EOI .. I shouls hv been invited .. Now m seeing my DOE has changed to 1st Aug .. Dnt know the reason why


Nishesh have you sorted out your problem, the reason... Why your DOE Changed?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

davidlk03 said:


> Nishesh have you sorted out your problem, the reason... Why your DOE Changed?


Dave, I have written mail to DIBP ... Hope they reply me asap.


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> Dave, I have written mail to DIBP ... Hope they reply me asap.


When did u update ur Pte superior points? From signature it seems 1/08/2016,
Best of luck anyway and please keep us updated. am too from Nepal hope everything sorted out for you..


----------



## nishesh.koirala

davidlk03 said:


> When did u update ur Pte superior points? From signature it seems 1/08/2016,
> Best of luck anyway and please keep us updated. am too from Nepal hope everything sorted out for you..


I updated the signature today after I saw my DOE changed.. Its ok as I was not expecting ITA yesterday. It was always going to be end of Sept ..
I am going there Sept end to apply Indian PCC as I studied there. So its fine

Have you already got the PR or still in the process .. Nice to know you're from Nepal. Namaste


----------



## davidlk03

nishesh.koirala said:


> I updated the signature today after I saw my DOE changed.. Its ok as I was not expecting ITA yesterday. It was always going to be end of Sept ..
> I am going there Sept end to apply Indian PCC as I studied there. So its fine
> 
> Have you already got the PR or still in the process .. Nice to know you're from Nepal. Namaste


NISHESH if you didn't updated anything by yourself you are to receive the invitation because everyone received it till 29/07/2016(ACCOUNTING)You should have received it today. Just get in contact with DIBP. That's unfair,Sad for you..Namaskar.
AM STILL IN THE PROCESS..


----------



## nishesh.koirala

davidlk03 said:


> NISHESH if you didn't updated anything by yourself you are to receive the invitation because everyone received it till 29/07/2016(ACCOUNTING)You should have received it today. Just get in contact with DIBP. That's unfair,Sad for you..Namaskar.
> AM STILL IN THE PROCESS..


Waiting for DIBP to answer.. Will call them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Itawslgns

Hi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damithb

Hi I submitted EOI on June 2016 with 65+5(State nomination points),management accountant, proficient english (IELTS)
Can somebody pls. help me to guess the time I recieve an invitation????


----------



## song87

I heard a guy( GENERNAL ACCOUNTANTS, EOI submitted on 2/08/2016）with 70 points（25（age）+20（qualification）+20（PTE）+5（NATTI)）got 190（NSW) invitation today. It seems that the 190 starts moving, but only for 70 pointers with superior English. NOT sure yet, anyone else got invitation here? please share. Thanks.


----------



## BAT7722

song87 said:


> I heard a guy( GENERNAL ACCOUNTANTS, EOI submitted on 2/08/2016）with 70 points（25（age）+20（qualification）+20（PTE）+5（NATTI)）got 190（NSW) invitation today. It seems that the 190 starts moving, but only for 70 pointers with superior English. NOT sure yet, anyone else got invitation here? please share. Thanks.




Any idea what time did he get his invite?


----------



## song87

BAT7722 said:


> Any idea what time did he get his invite?


This morning(02/09/2016), and he said he got invitation for external auditor on yesterday's big movement, but did not suspend his 190 EOI immediately, so got double invitation,
I guess that the dibp wants to quickly clear the backlog ... but still too many 70 pointers...


----------



## Rab nawaz

song87 said:


> I heard a guy( GENERNAL ACCOUNTANTS, EOI submitted on 2/08/2016）with 70 points（25（age）+20（qualification）+20（PTE）+5（NATTI)）got 190（NSW) invitation today. It seems that the 190 starts moving, but only for 70 pointers with superior English. NOT sure yet, anyone else got invitation here? please share. Thanks.


It might be possible as the candidate got Superior English with 92weeks of Studies in NSW.


----------



## aurora.a

song87 said:


> This morning(02/09/2016), and he said he got invitation for external auditor on yesterday's big movement, but did not suspend his 190 EOI immediately, so got double invitation,
> 
> I guess that the dibp wants to quickly clear the backlog ... but still too many 70 pointers...




It's okay if you get double invitation from nsw because they count nominations not invites issued. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

I know one person with Doe 20th July got invited.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello beautiful people, 

Any idea, next NSW nomination (190)?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk

Yes.. Am really looking forward to it now.. Any news on when NSW will send the invites next...


Cheers


----------



## Oneshift

Hey Out of curiosity, what is NewStar that you guys refer to?


----------



## Attentionseeker

Nobody on this forum or any of your agents has any idea whatsoever about the timing of next NSW invitation round. It's entirely upto the NSW government.


----------



## Winwan

I am asking on behalf of my accountant friend

Can any point me to accountant skill assessment thread? 

My friend need to do skill assessment? What document does she need? 
Anyone has the sample or template of employment reference letter? 

Thank you.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Nobody on this forum or any of your agents has any idea whatsoever about the timing of next NSW invitation round. It's entirely upto the NSW government.



The day Aurora will be invited we can guess now they have cleared all of maximum pointers and in next rounds 65+5 with simple 7 in each are going to be invited but with ages old EOIs (5 to 7 months)


----------



## ricky_00

Rab nawaz said:


> The day Aurora will be invited we can guess now they have cleared all of maximum pointers and in next rounds 65+5 with simple 7 in each are going to be invited but with ages old EOIs (5 to 7 months)


Hope this turns to reality

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> The day Aurora will be invited we can guess now they have cleared all of maximum pointers and in next rounds 65+5 with simple 7 in each are going to be invited but with ages old EOIs (5 to 7 months)




I'm updating to 70 points next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I'm updating to 70 points next week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well in that case 65+5 without superior English will be a myth.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Well in that case 65+5 without superior English will be a myth.




I think there's still a few people here who have 65+5 with superior English. I still think they will get invited but probably not until after December, like last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> I think there's still a few people here who have 65+5 with superior English. I still think they will get invited but probably not until after December, like last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup and if they are gonna clear Super English candidates in Novermber or December it means the backlog for 65+5 without Superior English will be around 8-9 months and also we can expect more people with Superior English (190) in next 3 months, so in my view it looks like same trend like previous when 60 pointers got invited straight away then all of the sudden 60s pointers are out of the game, now 65+5 without Superior English are in the same condition because after march 2016 its been 7 months we havnt seen any invitition for 65+5 without Superior English.


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> I think there's still a few people here who have 65+5 with superior English. I still think they will get invited but probably not until after December, like last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think since all the 65ers have been invited till September last year, and most of the 65ers have been invited by December (NSW 190), the queue for 189 will move very fast for Auditors. Not sure about accountants though. 

The tough competition will be seen for EOIs with DOEs post December 2015. Next 189 will start inviting 65ers of Auditors in my opinion.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> Yup and if they are gonna clear Super English candidates in Novermber or December it means the backlog for 65+5 without Superior English will be around 8-9 months and also we can expect more people with Superior English (190) in next 3 months, so in my view it looks like same trend like previous when 60 pointers got invited straight away then all of the sudden 60s pointers are out of the game, now 65+5 without Superior English are in the same condition because after march 2016 its been 7 months we havnt seen any invitition for 65+5 without Superior English.


Unfortunately this might happen in near future. But considering that 189 clears all the 70 pointers at a good rate, 65 pointers with proficient English might still have some chances.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Unfortunately this might happen in near future. But considering that 189 clears all the 70 pointers at a good rate, 65 pointers with proficient English might still have some chances.


First, i dont think so the 70s will decrease in near future and second, you are right some of the 65+5 may have chances but only with ages old EOIs.


----------



## drashti

Hello All... how about 65+5 with superior english ? Do they have chance by january or december ??


----------



## saket_11pant

Hello guys, 

I need some help me and my partner both have cleared pte 7 points, successfully assessed the skill through CPA. 
Now we want to file EOI and claim partners point but the problem is we are not married yet. 
My partner has already filed eoi 65 point in July 
Can anyone suggest what can be the best course of action going forward. Should we go for de facto. If yes what all documents we need to collate before filing the same. 
What are the chances/success rate of de facto application?

Thanks.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi. Can someone guess the estimated time to get an invite for EOI lodged in March for accounting. Auditor in July with 65 points? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 65Points!

drashti said:


> Hello All... how about 65+5 with superior english ? Do they have chance by january or december ??


A fair chance. 

I would be really perplexed if they continue sending invites to 70+5 pointers especially when 70 pointers now stand cleared till 27th July for SC189. My sense, NSW at the start of the FY doesn't send bulk invites and with smaller set of invites they simply test the waters and so the invites for 70pointers, and whenever bulk invites are sent 65+5pointers with superior English and with work experience points should make the cut, so it's more a case of when this bulk round for Accountants happen, than Dec/Jan, of course the date of DoE is as important.



saket_11pant said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I need some help me and my partner both have cleared pte 7 points, successfully assessed the skill through CPA.
> Now we want to file EOI and claim partners point but the problem is we are not married yet.
> My partner has already filed eoi 65 point in July
> Can anyone suggest what can be the best course of action going forward. Should we go for de facto. If yes what all documents we need to collate before filing the same.
> What are the chances/success rate of de facto application?
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


The way out is to prove you are in a defacto relationship. Follow the link: https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/35relationship

If you are able to prove the relationship, you have your 5 points, and 70pointers have a smooth sail under SC189.



love_life88 said:


> Hi. Can someone guess the estimated time to get an invite for EOI lodged in March for accounting. Auditor in July with 65 points?
> Thanks in advance.


*Accountant*: Very difficult to predict, but I am assuming a big chunk of 65 pointers either increased their points or they have applied for 190, which further means those who have applied for 190 either have their visa with them by now or have applied considering bulk invites for 190 went in Feb and March. No sense why 65 pointers should be waiting for SC189 other than may be people whose DoE is between Oct-Dec'15, but beyond is very difficult to understand certainly those with DoEs between Jan-Mar'16. 

At the moment they have been able to clear till 27th July which means a back log of a month, chances are very slim 65 pointers getting a look in at least for Accounting occupation this FY, if at all, it will be for a couple of rounds, and that should translate a movement in cut-off till Nov-Dec'15. It is pointless pinning your hopes on this.

*Auditor*: I am starting to sense this is where the opportunity is for the 65pointers. A big majority didn't care for this profession but as June came 65 pointers out of desperation applied in huge numbers. There is a big glut since mid June, and by July there were a huge number of EoIs, so it really depends on the number of EoIs. To get the invite, the most important factor is going to be the date of DoE, but yes 65 pointers should have some invites here. My sense, sometime in Oct we should start to see invites given that the last round saw the cut-off reaching 19th Aug, which is huge by any standards.

My only concern, and since I follow the other pro-rata occupations as well, 1st Sep round was massive, would that then mean they sent out much more invites than 108, and 55 for Accountants, and Ex Auditors, if so, this is not as good a news as it sounds.


----------



## love_life88

Thanks for your valuable information. I was just curious to know. As per Iscah they said tere is 12 months waiting period for accountants and 8-10 months for auditors but I really don't think they reliable. Also, can someone please tell me if I should get my medical done for 189 before immi ask?


----------



## nishesh.koirala

When is the next Invite guys... 7th or 14th Sep ?


----------



## sanath89

Hi guys,
Does anyone know about the dates of the scheduled invitation rounds for September 2016?
Further, why on earth would NSW send invites for 70+5 pointers now, since these guys would reject/ignore it as they are highly likely to be invited for SC189.


----------



## Ahamudul

nishesh.koirala said:


> When is the next Invite guys... 7th or 14th Sep ?


14th September... And 28th September.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Does anyone of u knows if there are any applicants(auditor) with 65 points from last year n they waiting for an invite?


----------



## Abood

sanath89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know about the dates of the scheduled invitation rounds for September 2016?
> Further, why on earth would NSW send invites for 70+5 pointers now, since these guys would reject/ignore it as they are highly likely to be invited for SC189.


I think because in June-16 there was no invites for accountants. Every EOI with 70 points submitted before 29th June 2016 was invited. Therefore, people awaiting from July and August will still get invitations.


----------



## Abood

sanath89 said:


> Hi guys,
> Does anyone know about the dates of the scheduled invitation rounds for September 2016?
> Further, why on earth would NSW send invites for 70+5 pointers now, since these guys would reject/ignore it as they are highly likely to be invited for SC189.


I heard they invite 65+5 if you have experience. Not sure from it.


----------



## Maggie-May24

nishesh.koirala said:


> When is the next Invite guys... 7th or 14th Sep ?


The dates haven't been published yet, so all anyone can do is guess. I would guess the next round will be Sept. 14th.


----------



## hamidaims

According to ISCAH latest facebook post, NSW is inviting 65+5 =70 with Superior English? 

Is this information correct or not?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> According to ISCAH latest facebook post, NSW is inviting 65+5 =70 with Superior English?
> 
> Is this information correct or not?


Cant trust them anymore.


----------



## StevenO1

This was a March 2016 invitation at 65+5. 
Iscah have just made this clear on our updated FB thread...


----------



## StevenO1

Our FB info for NSW today : Accountant (at total 70 points) - several Accountants were invited in March 2016 with IELTS of 10 points and no work experience. Several 70 pointers (10 pointers for english and work experience of 5 or 10 points) were invited in June 2016.


----------



## Rab nawaz

StevenO1 said:


> Our FB info for NSW today : Accountant (at total 70 points) - several Accountants were invited in March 2016 with IELTS of 10 points and no work experience. Several 70 pointers (10 pointers for english and work experience of 5 or 10 points) were invited in June 2016.




March 2016 is an old story now same like once upon a time they did invite 1000 auditors with only 60 points. Let us watch when they will invite even a single 65+5 without Superior English/Experience.


----------



## cmasarabjeet

Friends,

I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS with 65+5 points and proficient English on 9th April 2016 but not invited yet. According to you, when can I expect the invitation email? Whether should I go for 489 or not??


----------



## Rab nawaz

cmasarabjeet said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW SS with 65+5 points and proficient English on 9th April 2016 but not invited yet. According to you, when can I expect the invitation email? Whether should I go for 489 or not??


Many members says they did invite many 65+5 without Superior English upto march 2016 which is always mysterious to me but if in future they will invite 65+5 without Superior English/work experience, in that case you may have chance as yours DOE is ages back.


----------



## cmasarabjeet

Thanks for reply. In that case, I think I should delay 489 option till Oct-Nov? Freinds please advise, my work experience is 8 years+, 65+5 points and proficient English. More than 5 months are over??


----------



## razjoee

So happy. Got invite 189 on 3 August. Lodged on 28 August. Just got my grant email now. Happy happy!:rockon::whoo:


----------



## Owami2

Wow congrats that was super-fast!! Are you onshore?


----------



## razjoee

Owami2 said:


> Wow congrats that was super-fast!! Are you onshore?


No owami I'm not. I'm offshore here in Zim next door. Was shocked to see the unexpected so early


----------



## Attentionseeker

189 is normally quite fast. But 8 days is the fastest time I have heard. Normally direct grants come in 15 days for 189.


----------



## hamidaims

Any invitation from 190 NSW for 65+5 with superior English?????????


----------



## John_Mitra

*Management Accountant Skill Assessment for Indian MBA*

Hi, I am an MBA Finance Indian University and intending to obtain PR under Management Accountant 221112. My Basic graduation is B.Com from India too. Can anybody please let me know if my qualification is matching with the Management Accountant category for skill assessment in ICAA.


----------



## love_life88

Did someone read the new rule of additional points(5) to189,489 and 190 visas to occupations like IT, engineering and more but it does not include accounting. 
So unfair&#55357;&#56864;


----------



## nishesh.koirala

love_life88 said:


> Did someone read the new rule of additional points(5) to189,489 and 190 visas to occupations like IT, engineering and more but it does not include accounting.
> So unfair��


What is the new rule.. could you please share


----------



## blackrider89

love_life88 said:


> Did someone read the new rule of additional points(5) to189,489 and 190 visas to occupations like IT, engineering and more but it does not include accounting.
> So unfair��


Master by research is so much different so I don't think it's unfair matie.


----------



## Vovo

love_life88 said:


> Did someone read the new rule of additional points(5) to189,489 and 190 visas to occupations like IT, engineering and more but it does not include accounting.
> So unfair&#55357;&#56864;


Please share the link

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

It doesn't affect total invites to be issued under accountants. No problem mate.


----------



## love_life88

Please check iscah latest post for the new rule


----------



## love_life88

Sorry it's master by research or doctorate. My bad...


----------



## Owami2

Vovo said:


> Please share the link
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Additional 5 points in the Skilled points test (489, 189 and 190 visas) for Doctorate/Masters study in some subjects : | Iscah


----------



## nishesh.koirala

It is not relevant for us... We should think on increasing our points within the given criteria.
No point dodging on others occupation


----------



## Tina2

Hi All .. 
Just greeting!!! 
I am still doing some research what is the process and where to start. Here and there picking up slowly.
I am working in Singapore with ACCA & CA Singapore background and more than ten year experience.
Thanks for all the information shared. Wishing everyone good luck. 

_____________


----------



## Tina2

Oppss.. my profile something wrong and as I am a new member, I am not allowed to edit it yet.
Sorry for confusion. 
I am interested to move to Aussie. 


______________


----------



## hamidaims

Help Please.....

I have 65 points for 189

I have also 1 year Accounting certificate.
Can I get 5 more points on the basis of this diploma/certificate?


----------



## AtifMalik

I filed EOI Last year, My points were 60 due to havving exprerience of less than 8 years. On 1st September 2016, my points should have increased from 60 to 65 but it has not yet. Will it increase itself or I need to refresh it?


----------



## Hasib_BD

Hey guys, my eoi just got updated today. Total points: 65+5 with superior english. When isa tentative date for me to get NSW nomination according to the current trend? Thanks!


----------



## elderberry

out of the total nsw invites of 4000 how many invites are usually sent for accountants?


----------



## elderberry

Hasib_BD said:


> Hey guys, my eoi just got updated today. Total points: 65+5 with superior english. When isa tentative date for me to get NSW nomination according to the current trend? Thanks!


difficult to predict because nsw send invites as they please.


----------



## aurora.a

Could the new members please try searching through the threads and the forums and checking skillselect before repeatedly posting the same questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Could the new members please try searching through the threads and the forums and checking skillselect before repeatedly posting the same questions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do agree with you many of the new members are just doing on purpose because this thread is active and the old members even answer non topic questions.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Was expecting they would update the invitations issued on 31st Aug ... May be by tomorrow or on Friday they will


----------



## love_life88

Hi guys 
I need advice from you all. How much time will it take for offshore applicants to get an invite at 65 for EOI lodged in March and July for accounting and auditing respectively?
Thanks


----------



## M_F

love_life88 said:


> Hi guys
> I need advice from you all. How much time will it take for offshore applicants to get an invite at 65 for EOI lodged in March and July for accounting and auditing respectively?
> Thanks


You need to consult the following:

1 - Earlier pages of this thread.

2 - myimmigrationtracker.com

You also need to look at the signatures of people posting here.


----------



## hamidaims

I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.

Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....


----------



## aurora.a

hamidaims said:


> I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
> One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
> He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.
> 
> Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....




I hope this is the case. It would partially explain why the external auditors backlog moved so fast (~50 days)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

Hi
As per immitracker there are only 5 applicants who are waiting for an invite for 189 with 65 points(external auditor) and their EOI date of effect is of this year only. Not sure in total how many 65 pointers are there?


----------



## davidlk03

hamidaims said:


> I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
> One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
> He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.
> 
> Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....


I HOPE SO AS WELL, nothing wrong to have Multiple EOIS but if they have equal chances of receiving the invitation in the same round DIBP has done very good work.
It would create fair chance to others waiting. I hope NSW does the same and does not issue state invitations to the one who already received 189.

Preference over external auditor I would be wrong but may be his date of effect was earlier for the external auditor than the accounting...


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> I HOPE SO AS WELL, nothing wrong to have Multiple EOIS but if they have equal chances of receiving the invitation in the same round DIBP has done very good work.
> 
> It would create fair chance to others waiting. I hope NSW does the same and does not issue state invitations to the one who already received 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Preference over external auditor I would be wrong but may be his date of effect was earlier for the external auditor than the accounting...




Nsw definitely still issues invites to those who already got invited for 189, but it is not as bad for them because they count nominations not invitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
> One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
> He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.
> 
> Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....


Btw, can your friend check the status of his accountant eoi? Is it still active/suspended? Curious to know.


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> Nsw definitely still issues invites to those who already got invited for 189, but it is not as bad for them because they count nominations not invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In one way it's good they don't count the invited but on the other way it just makes the situation worst ,
Let say if there are only 100 people remaining for 70 points and they receive 190 invitations followed by 189 again, so they won't be using those 190 and see how NSW has been sending invites and if they send the same 100 invitations to the same people(Accounting) it's just waste of time,
There are lot of people whose visa or TR is expiring soon, they could have utilise those invitations..


----------



## hamidaims

azerty said:


> Btw, can your friend check the status of his accountant eoi? Is it still active/suspended? Curious to know.


suspended


----------



## davidlk03

hamidaims said:


> I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
> One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
> He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.
> 
> Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....


IT WOULD BE Really HELPFUL AND AN IDEA,
What happened to your friends ACCOUNTING EOI,was it suspended cancelled or still submitted? if you could confirm it with your friend..


----------



## davidlk03

hamidaims said:


> suspended


If that's the case and his, guys we would be definitely seeing some surprises,as there won't be any double invitations to the same people, which would at least ease a bit for the accounting and others too


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> In one way it's good they don't count the invited but on the other way it just makes the situation worst ,
> 
> Let say if there are only 100 people remaining for 70 points and they receive 190 invitations followed by 189 again, so they won't be using those 190 and see how NSW has been sending invites and if they send the same 100 invitations to the same people(Accounting) it's just waste of time,
> 
> There are lot of people whose visa or TR is expiring soon, they could have utilise those invitations..




I know, they did the same thing last year and then randomly even invited 60 pointers in November/December. You would think they would've done something differently this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> If that's the case and his, guys we would be definitely seeing some surprises,as there won't be any double invitations to the same people, which would at least ease a bit for the accounting and others too




I'm really hoping that this is why the backlog moved so much and not that there was a huge number of invitations issued


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I'm really hoping that this is why the backlog moved so much and not that there was a huge number of invitations issued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Definitely looking forward to the report.


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> I'm really hoping that this is why the backlog moved so much and not that there was a huge number of invitations issued
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am feeling the same of the reason, it moved 50 days but not the invitation..


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> I am feeling the same of the reason, it moved 50 days but not the invitation..




It might be both, although I feel like it is really unusual for Dibp to issue such a large number of invites at the start of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

Im guessing that they might have sent whole month of invites in one go.


----------



## aurora.a

elderberry said:


> Im guessing that they might have sent whole month of invites in one go.




Maybe, but that would completely defeat the purpose of clearing the backlog if they are just going to let it build up for another month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pennelloppe

Congratulation! Very happy for you.


----------



## M_F

hamidaims said:


> I think DIBP has canceled duplicate EOIs for different occupations.
> One of my friends did not get invitation on 70 points 20 July 16 EOI in general Accountant Category.
> He received invitation External Auditor on 31st Aug 16.
> 
> Its mean they are preferring EOIs of External Auditor....


It's not the preference. The one lodged earlier is being selected.


----------



## M_F

We are just few hours or days away from knowing whether it was due to sending a large number of invites or resolving the issue of multiple invites.


----------



## 65Points!

Fingers crossed, hoping it's really a case of multiple EoIs being suspended. If that's the case then lots of hope for us 65pointers. 

Just so that we know the exact numbers, I have attached screen grabs for the 17th August round, so can be cross checked when the update happens.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

65Points! said:


> Fingers crossed, hoping it's really a case of multiple EoIs being suspended. If that's the case then lots of hope for us 65pointers.
> 
> Just so that we know the exact numbers, I have attached screen grabs for the 17th August round, so can be cross checked when the update happens.


Hope that's the case ... Doubt that but on what basis does the algorithmic system catch multiple EOI's. Just E-mail id?? Highly doubt


----------



## bridge93

Passport number


----------



## nishesh.koirala

bridge93 said:


> Passport number


Sorry, I din't enter passport number in my EOI. I just entered the passport country.


----------



## Tina2

Anyone plan to take CPA Australia before relocate ?


----------



## dip28

Tina2 said:


> Anyone plan to take CPA Australia before relocate ?


Yes I am doing it currently.


----------



## Ahamudul

Tina2 said:


> Anyone plan to take CPA Australia before relocate ?


What you mean?? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Tina2 said:


> Anyone plan to take CPA Australia before relocate ?


I have registered.. But currently they are not taking the enrollments.


----------



## Tina2

Hope they have exemptions for CA Sg & ACCA member. 
I will tackle it after EOI submit.


----------



## Tina2

Ahamudul said:


> What you mean??
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Certified Public Accountants of Australia


----------



## Tina2

Ahamudul said:


> What you mean??
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Certified Public Accountants of Australia
-"https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa"-

It is good to have if you wish to work under Accountant General skill set.
I mean we have our experiences in our fields and it can enhance our knowledge. 
No harm to get it before you actually relocate to Australia.


----------



## hulk

Tina2 said:


> Certified Public Accountants of Australia
> 
> It is good to have if you wish to work under Accountant General skill set.
> I mean we have our experiences in our fields and it can enhance our knowledge.
> No harm to get it before you actually relocate to Australia.


Yes good to have it.. I have already done it. But it does not help get any extra points in the EOI.


----------



## Oneshift

Tina2 said:


> Hope they have exemptions for CA Sg & ACCA member.
> I will tackle it after EOI submit.


If you enrol in CPA in Nov and pay full year fee + assessment fee = AUD435
They waive migration assessment fee completely = AUD445.

SO if any one who has not yet filed the EOI/Migration assessment - can wait and first enrol in CPA (whether or not to pursue) and then get migration assessment.

Indian CA's have to appear for two exams - one from home by purchasing an onlinebook and second appearing in person.
And you will be CPA.


Hit Thanks and Like if you like this.


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully there will be some invites for nsw today although I highly doubt it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsfrans

aurora.a said:


> Hopefully there will be some invites for nsw today although I highly doubt it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so too - has the queue for 189 even moved or slowed down for Accountants/Auditors?

Does NSW have invitation schedule/pattern?


----------



## commie_rick

itsfrans said:


> I hope so too - has the queue for 189 even moved or slowed down for Accountants/Auditors?
> 
> Does NSW have invitation schedule/pattern?


hi, which code did u lodge ur eoi for ? auditors and accountants are different codes . 

btw a forum member was saying the trending for the 2 occupations are at 70 for subclass 189 for the past few invitations. I did a check and noted that it was reported as such, and beginning of this year the ceiling was reached thus I think diac is selecting 70 pointers who lodged last year.

As long as there are people lodging at 70, 60 and 65 pointers may not stand a chance .

im affected too, I might be able to bump a 5 points if I improve on my English. but I think 10 points is not possible.


----------



## commie_rick

commie_rick said:


> hi, which code did u lodge ur eoi for ? auditors and accountants are different codes .
> 
> btw a forum member was saying the trending for the 2 occupations are at 70 for subclass 189 for the past few invitations. I did a check and noted that it was reported as such, and beginning of this year the ceiling was reached thus I think diac is selecting 70 pointers who lodged last year.
> 
> As long as there are people lodging at 70, 60 and 65 pointers may not stand a chance .
> 
> im affected too, I might be able to bump a 5 points if I improve on my English. but I think 10 points is not possible.



correction, i just realized I can bump up another 10 if I improve on my English.


----------



## love_life88

Hi
Anyone having an idea as to how many applicants have applied for external auditor with 65 points from jan-July? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jontymorgan

I sat the IELTS Academic test and scored R 9.0 R 9.0 W 7.5 S 8.5 which is sufficient for the CAANZ Skills Assessment (which has been approved) but not 20 points for English.

Can I now sit the General test to increase my points? Or will DIBP only give points based on an Academic test because that is what the assessing authority requires for the Skills Assessment? I have found mixed answers on other forums and the DIBP website is not very clear on the matter:
_
"IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. "_


----------



## Aka01

Hello

I just got a Job in western Australia, i had been looking actively and finally found one for the position of Assistant accountant. My main aim is to get nomination and thats the only reason I will be working there and If I like I might even settle down. The question Is I will have 65+5 points, total 70 for 190. Will I be able to get nomination with these points ?


----------



## tan011

jontymorgan said:


> I sat the IELTS Academic test and scored R 9.0 R 9.0 W 7.5 S 8.5 which is sufficient for the CAANZ Skills Assessment (which has been approved) but not 20 points for English.
> 
> Can I now sit the General test to increase my points? Or will DIBP only give points based on an Academic test because that is what the assessing authority requires for the Skills Assessment? I have found mixed answers on other forums and the DIBP website is not very clear on the matter:
> _
> "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. "_


If you try Pte, you can score 20 points easily. Yes you can use General ielts for migration purpose with DIPB. No problem!


----------



## Vovo

Aka01 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a Job in western Australia, i had been looking actively and finally found one for the position of Assistant accountant. My main aim is to get nomination and thats the only reason I will be working there and If I like I might even settle down. The question Is I will have 65+5 points, total 70 for 190. Will I be able to get nomination with these points ?


Are you offshore or onshore?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun

Hi All,
is it easy for software programmer to get invitation with 60 points


----------



## Aka01

I am onshore currently in Melbourne for the laat 3 years.


----------



## Horus_88

zanzoun said:


> Hi All,
> is it easy for software programmer to get invitation with 60 points


wrong topic, mate


----------



## urooj

Guys anyone knows when is the next invitation round 

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## azerty

urooj said:


> Guys anyone knows when is the next invitation round
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> EOI 31 AUG 2015
> POINTS 60
> UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


For 189? The report isn't out, but it's probably 14 sept.


----------



## urooj

azerty said:


> For 189? The report isn't out, but it's probably 14 sept.


Yep 189. Ok thanks 

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## azerty

The sept 1 round report should be out soon. The page is showing 401 unauthorised instead of not found.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/1-september-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## tan011

Skill select result out

Not a good news. 312 accountant invite in last round


----------



## drashti

Howmany numbers left to be invited ??


----------



## Hardeep689

Aka01 said:


> Hello
> 
> I just got a Job in western Australia, i had been looking actively and finally found one for the position of Assistant accountant. My main aim is to get nomination and thats the only reason I will be working there and If I like I might even settle down. The question Is I will have 65+5 points, total 70 for 190. Will I be able to get nomination with these points ?


Hi,

You will get nomination, however you will have to provide job contract of 12 months and have one year Australian work experience or 3 years overseas work experience in related nomination. Moreover, you need to provide evidence of funds for settlement in WA for 3 months.


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys 
The Results are out for Sep 1 round.. 312 invites issued.. This is unbelievable what there plan is...

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


----------



## Owami2

According to the DIBP update:
2211-Accountants - they have sent 312 invites which is 3 x more (104x3)
2212-Auditors - they have sent 165 invites which is also 3 x more (55 x 3)

That is why we have a shift of 1 month+


----------



## aurora.a

I think it is safe to say that 65 pointers have no chance for 189 this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

aurora.a said:


> I think it is safe to say that 65 pointers have no chance for 189 this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even lot of 70 pointers will go for nsw because the 189 can't clear all 70 pointers. It may clear all 70 till February, the all people will apply for nsw with 70 points.
So for nsw , there is very low chance except superior English ... This year seneario is worst.

Other hand, Auditor may come to 65 points very soon for 189.


----------



## Owami2

Yes Aurora, but l think its good that DIBP sends soooo many invites for 189 then at least they clear the 70 pointers from state nomination. 
Imagine if they send another 312 for Accountants & 165 for Auditors...it means we 65 pointers will stand a greater chance in 190.


----------



## love_life88

Does that mean 65 pointers can see some hope in the upcoming round?


----------



## aurora.a

Owami2 said:


> Yes Aurora, but l think its good that DIBP sends soooo many invites for 189 then at least they clear the 70 pointers from state nomination.
> Imagine if they send another 312 for Accountants & 165 for Auditors...it means we 65 pointers will stand a greater chance in 190.




They are not going to use up the majority of the quota at the start of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bridge93

Will auditors see 65 pointers invited ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

65+5 with 7 in each modules of ielts/PTE/etc rest in peace.


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> They are not going to use up the majority of the quota at the start of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had mentioned before couple of weeks 65+5 without superior English is no more than 60 points now and in future if the quota will be finished earlier the new Sol 2017 will be open with huge backlog of 3 to 4 months.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> I had mentioned before couple of weeks 65+5 without superior English is no more than 60 points now and in future if the quota will be finished earlier the new Sol 2017 will be open with huge backlog of 3 to 4 months.




I definitely agreed with you then and now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love_life88

bridge93 said:


> Will auditors see 65 pointers invited ?


When did u submit ur EOI? As per Iscah they said that long waiting auditors 
Can see invited with 65 points.


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Will auditors see 65 pointers invited ?




I doubt it but I reckon you still have a shot with nsw 190 because you have superior English 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linash

aurora.a said:


> I doubt it but I reckon you still have a shot with nsw 190 because you have superior English
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and for accountants with 65+5 superior english, do they have a chance?


----------



## aurora.a

linash said:


> and for accountants with 65+5 superior english, do they have a chance?




Last year nsw invited accountants and external auditors together, so it's the same. If the number of 70 and 75 pointers doesn't increase then hopefully nsw will start inviting 65 pointers in December like they did last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linash

aurora.a said:


> Last year nsw invited accountants and external auditors together, so it's the same. If the number of 70 and 75 pointers doesn't increase then hopefully nsw will start inviting 65 pointers in December like they did last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They invited 65 pointers in November I think. usually how many invites do they send?
was going through the forum, and somewhere it was mentioned that more than half the 4000 invites nsw intend to send are for accountants, if this is true, then the odds are in our favor.


----------



## aurora.a

linash said:


> They invited 65 pointers in November I think. usually how many invites do they send?
> 
> was going through the forum, and somewhere it was mentioned that more than half the 4000 invites nsw intend to send are for accountants, if this is true, then the odds are in our favor.




There's no way to get an exact number. The figure published at the start of the year was about 4700 including nominations from all states, employer nominated visas and 189. It is impossible that nsw alone sends 2,000 invites to accountants, as that would mean only 200 invites left for the other states and other categories


Myself and the other members here estimate that nsw nominates about 1,000 accoutants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

linash said:


> They invited 65 pointers in November I think. usually how many invites do they send?
> was going through the forum, and somewhere it was mentioned that more than half the 4000 invites nsw intend to send are for accountants, if this is true, then the odds are in our favor.


You are talking about history which is already gone, last novermber is a long time ago exactly in the same way they did invites 60s in 2015, so get ready for new records and from now on every single 65+5 without Superior English shoudnt ask again and again when are they gonna get invited.


----------



## aurora.a

I have calculated the following estimates using the number of invites issued during the last round. Currently, there are about 10 70/75 pointer accountant eois per day and 3 70/75 pointer external auditor eois per day. If that number stays constant and doesn't increase, that means a total of 13 X 365 days = 4,745 70/75 point eois will be submitted this year. If you take away the 2500 and 1413 under 189, there's still 832 70 pointers left who will opt for 190. If nsw nominates 1,000 accountants, then there will be 168 65 pointers nominated as well. But this is only if the number of 75 points and 70 point applicants doesn't increase, which is still likely cause when people panic, they start getting creative for more points like getting fake partner points or taking the joke of a naati course. Last year we got a nasty shock when after december the number of 70 pointers skyrocketed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neyogasgas

Do people really do that? I mean create fake partner points? That is weird


----------



## 65Points!

Whoa! what a massive-massive round that was, and what is DIBP thinking? Do they want to finish off the invites earlier than the end of FY? If that is what they are working on, then this is not all that bad news for us waiting in the queue.

I have a question, when are most EoIs put in by 2016 Semester 1 passouts for both Master and Bachelors, is it in July or August? If we can have an answer for this, we should have a fair idea as to how the next couple of months till November end goes by when Sem 2, 2016 students add their EoIs.

If the bulk EoIs were in July, then again this is not all that bad news, and DIBP made a calculative round so as to clear the bulk EoIs.


----------



## aurora.a

Neyogasgas said:


> Do people really do that? I mean create fake partner points? That is weird




Yes, they do. My friend is currently living in a rental house where her landlord staged a dinner so that she could submit photos of her and her ex fiancé as evidence of a defacto relationship even though they don't live together. I see a lot of extremely sketchy things done by people trying to stay who have a lot of money 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> Whoa! what a massive-massive round that was, and what is DIBP thinking? Do they want to finish off the invites earlier than the end of FY? If that is what they are working on, then this is not all that bad news for us waiting in the queue.
> 
> I have a question, when are most EoIs put in by 2016 Semester 1 passouts for both Master and Bachelors, is it in July or August? If we can have an answer for this, we should have a fair idea as to how the next couple of months till November end goes by when Sem 2, 2016 students add their EoIs.
> 
> If the bulk EoIs were in July, then again this is not all that bad news, and DIBP made a calculative round so as to clear the bulk EoIs.




I hope you are right but I think results are posted in June/July and then it takes about 2 weeks to a month for skills assessment from cpa/icaa. However, last year when the number of 70 pointers suddenly increased we also tried to blame it on graduations but the number never went back down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

aurora.a said:


> I hope you are right but I think results are posted in June/July and then it takes about 2 weeks to a month for skills assessment from cpa/icaa. However, last year when the number of 70 pointers suddenly increased we also tried to blame it on graduations but the number never went back down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is very little hope for 65pointers from 189. I had gathered little hope from Ex Auditor occupation for 65 pointers but the scale of this round has sunk that. This is hope against hope but if DIBP keeps doing such big rounds, then that is the only way out, but that means running out of invites by Dec, something they will not do, so this big round seems either a case of trying to bring 70pointers cut-off date as close to the invite date as possible, or were they trying to make up for the 2 lost rounds in June 2016, which did not happen since they ran out of invites back then for the previous FY, if so this big round was just a one-off case.

ICT Business 2611**, and Software applications programers 2613** too had similar big rounds which were the *usual invites*3* as happened with Accounting and Auditors, so the 4 occupations pegged on pro-rata and with the stiffest competition were given the push.

I have very little hope from 189, I had given up on 189 way back in March, and I am really waiting for 190 invite. My interest in 189 is to keep a tab on how far 70pointers cut-off date is from the invite date because that in turn gives a sense of how the 190 invite round will happen, whenever the bulk invite round happens.

I have my hopes on 190, and the day it happens, I am not going to have a second thought for a second


----------



## elderberry

oh wow! more than 300 invites. I think they'll skip the 2 invitation rounds this time to make up for that. At this time it is doubtful that even 65 pointers with superior english will get an invite for nsw.


----------



## elderberry

is there a chance if I submit an EOI as external auditor?


----------



## elderberry

aurora.a said:


> I have calculated the following estimates using the number of invites issued during the last round. Currently, there are about 10 70/75 pointer accountant eois per day and 3 70/75 pointer external auditor eois per day. If that number stays constant and doesn't increase, that means a total of 13 X 365 days = 4,745 70/75 point eois will be submitted this year. If you take away the 2500 and 1413 under 189, there's still 832 70 pointers left who will opt for 190. If nsw nominates 1,000 accountants, then there will be 168 65 pointers nominated as well. But this is only if the number of 75 points and 70 point applicants doesn't increase, which is still likely cause when people panic, they start getting creative for more points like getting fake partner points or taking the joke of a naati course. Last year we got a nasty shock when after december the number of 70 pointers skyrocketed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh jeez, why did I ever register for this, whenever I read this forum I get depressed and want to jump off a cliff. :smash:


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> Oh jeez, why did I ever register for this, whenever I read this forum I get depressed and want to jump off a cliff. :smash:



Harsh truth is thousand time better than false hopes and that what i expect for being a 65 pointer.


----------



## elderberry

Rab nawaz said:


> Harsh truth is thousand time better than false hopes and that what i expect for being a 65 pointer.


watcha gonna do mate? go back home? oh man. even the thought of that makes my stomach churn 

uke:


----------



## 65Points!

Just a heads up on 190. 

38 nominations in July, and 67 nominations is August. Invitation round for Accountants happened on the 29th July. 

Do you people sense a round happening in September considering the 29th July round went to 70+5 pointers who might not have taken up the nominations considering they all eventually got invited under SC189 later. We are now roughly 6 months since the last time Accountants/Ex Auditors were invited, and people took up those nomination invites from NSW.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow more than 1/4th of invites have already been sent out in 2 months time. That means they won't be inviting many people in later months.


----------



## Attentionseeker

65Points! said:


> Whoa! what a massive-massive round that was, and what is DIBP thinking? Do they want to finish off the invites earlier than the end of FY? If that is what they are working on, then this is not all that bad news for us waiting in the queue.
> 
> I have a question, when are most EoIs put in by 2016 Semester 1 passouts for both Master and Bachelors, is it in July or August? If we can have an answer for this, we should have a fair idea as to how the next couple of months till November end goes by when Sem 2, 2016 students add their EoIs.
> 
> If the bulk EoIs were in July, then again this is not all that bad news, and DIBP made a calculative round so as to clear the bulk EoIs.


I graduated this July. My completion letter was issued sometime in mid July. I guess most of the people submit their EOIs soon after getting a completion letter.


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> I hope you are right but I think results are posted in June/July and then it takes about 2 weeks to a month for skills assessment from cpa/icaa. However, last year when the number of 70 pointers suddenly increased we also tried to blame it on graduations but the number never went back down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops. Sorry I forgot about the CPA assessment. Add few weeks to the time I mentioned before. Which means August is when most people submit their EOI.


----------



## Aka01

Thanks,
I already have 1 year work experience in Australia recognised by Cpa. I have 12 months Job contract, after 1 year will I be able to movd back to Mebourne ?


----------



## davidlk03

Attentionseeker said:


> Wow more than 1/4th of invites have already been sent out in 2 months time. That means they won't be inviting many people in later months.




They can still make it pro rata 98.9 for accountants and 60 for auditors with the remaining occupations if they follow the trends, which is normally by the end of May all the ceilings are used..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

davidlk03 said:


> They can still make it pro rata 98.9 for accountants and 60 for auditors with the remaining occupations if they follow the trends, which is normally by the end of May all the ceilings are used..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will see what they do in September rounds. I think they want to clear the recent graduates with 70 points as soon as possible. Once they are cleared, they will reduce the number of invites. There is no way they will finish the quota in 6 months time.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> Oops. Sorry I forgot about the CPA assessment. Add few weeks to the time I mentioned before. Which means August is when most people submit their EOI.




I think some schools finish in early June actually. I think it is July/August for most eois


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> We will see what they do in September rounds. I think they want to clear the recent graduates with 70 points as soon as possible. Once they are cleared, they will reduce the number of invites. There is no way they will finish the quota in 6 months time.



I think they dont need to finish the quota in 6 months in fact even they will finish the quota around 2 to 3 months before the next SOL of 2017, it would be more than enough to remove all of 65s straight away. Moreover, when there will be couple of empty rounds before next SOL there will be hundreds of 80s, 75, and 70s already waiting for their invititions.


----------



## M_F

Guys if they have sent three times the invites they usually send, why are 65ers so worried?

In fact I see it as a good news for 65ers. The rate they were sending invites previously (104 for accountants and 55 for auditors), no 65er, I repeat, no 65er had a chance of getting an ITA.

However, if they continue sending invites at this rate, 65ers stand some chance. Imagine if they send the same number of invites tonight, we will see some 65ers (auditors) who have been waiting in the queue since September 2015.

Am I missing something?


----------



## elderberry

M_F said:


> Guys if they have sent three times the invites they usually send, why are 65ers so worried?
> 
> In fact I see it as a good news for 65ers. The rate they were sending invites previously (104 for accountants and 55 for auditors), no 65er, I repeat, no 65er had a chance of getting an ITA.
> 
> However, if they continue sending invites at this rate, 65ers stand some chance. Imagine if they send the same number of invites tonight, we will see some 65ers (auditors) who have been waiting in the queue since September 2015.
> 
> Am I missing something?


doubt it that they will send 300 invites again. most likely we will see a minuscule invitation round this time.


----------



## Attentionseeker

The thing is they will have to send less invites in the later months, which means the backlog for 70 pointers will just get longer when they decide to send less invites (it stands at close to 45 days at the moment). The longer 70 pointers have to wait, the more chances they will opt for 190 (just like last year when DIBP decided to send 20 invites a round in the months of Oct and Nov).


----------



## M_F

Attentionseeker said:


> The thing is they will have to send less invites in the later months, which means the backlog for 70 pointers will just get longer when they decide to send less invites (it stands at close to 45 days at the moment). The longer 70 pointers have to wait, the more chances they will opt for 190 (just like last year when DIBP decided to send 20 invites a round in the months of Oct and Nov).


Even if they have to send fewer invites, they have effectively lessened the number of 70 pointers waiting for an ITA.

What aurora.a has mentioned earlier, there are more than 10 accountants and auditors with 70 points being added to the queue everyday. With this rate, I don't believe there is any chance of 65ers selected by NSW. It's better for 65 pointers if they send more invites in each round and finish the quota in December 2016. I know that it will be bad for applicants applying post finishing the quota, but who knows, they may increase it next year...


----------



## elderberry

the only hope for us 65 pointers is when nsw starts sending bulk invitations.
does anyone know how many invitations they send in bulk rounds?


----------



## M_F

In every round, the queue was moving just 10 days for 70 pointers if I recall correctly. The invitations are sent every 14 days. 

The number of 70 pointers accountants and auditors waiting for 45 days are close to 500. Do we still think these 500 accountants will lose NSW invite?


----------



## elderberry

M_F said:


> In every round, the queue was moving just 10 days for 70 pointers if I recall correctly. The invitations are sent every 14 days.
> 
> The number of 70 pointers accountants and auditors waiting for 45 days are close to 500. Do we still think these 500 accountants will lose NSW invite?



last year in november they sent invitations for 65 pointers when the backlog for 70 pointers was 2 months.


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> last year in november they sent invitations for 65 pointers when the backlog for 70 pointers was 2 months.


Last year is gone with old stories and now am highly doubtfull they will invite 65+5 in large numbers but may be may be very very few of 65+5 will be invited with ages old EOIs. In short, with every passing round 65s without Superior English or relavant experience are getting out of the competition.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Doubt they will send ITA to pro rata occupations .. They have already sent the required amount for Sep 2016 ... May be next will be in first round of Oct


----------



## Attentionseeker

M_F said:


> Even if they have to send fewer invites, they have effectively lessened the number of 70 pointers waiting for an ITA.
> 
> What aurora.a has mentioned earlier, there are more than 10 accountants and auditors with 70 points being added to the queue everyday. With this rate, I don't believe there is any chance of 65ers selected by NSW. It's better for 65 pointers if they send more invites in each round and finish the quota in December 2016. I know that it will be bad for applicants applying post finishing the quota, but who knows, they may increase it next year...


They will not finish the quota by December. There's a reason why it's called "pro-rata". They will reduce the number of invites in coming months and the 70 pointers will just pile up. And once they pile up, they will opt for NSW.


----------



## aurora.a

Anyone staying up for the invite round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Anyone staying up for the invite round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am. Hoping to get an idea how many they intend to send this round.

If the number of non prorata invites increase, it'll mean they cut back down on prorata invites.


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Received invitation ... Details on my signature


----------



## aurora.a

nishesh.koirala said:


> Received invitation ... Details on my signature




Thank goodness after the joke that happened with you last round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishesh.koirala

aurora.a said:


> nishesh.koirala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received invitation ... Details on my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness after the joke that happened with you last round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes .. With all the jokes around .. Finally
Thanks a lot


----------



## Ahamudul

nishesh.koirala said:


> Received invitation ... Details on my signature


Congratulation bro..

How is your points? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Any update? Nisesh's eoi is August 1, hopefully the backlog didn't just move 1 day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Any update? Nisesh's eoi is August 1, hopefully the backlog didn't just move 1 day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish i have some, but Newstars reported the same day, will prob see if they have any later dates in their morning report.

It's looking like a small round for accountants and auditors. Just enough to take up 13 days of 75+ and a few days at most of 70s.

From the movement of non-prorata in the other thread. They seem to have moved from aug 15 to abt aug 30. Which is similar to the aug 17 round move from 26 july to aug 15. So I reckon the non-prorata may have moved about the same number as that round.

Haven't tried analysing the other prorata occupations.


----------



## anandjthacker

Guys got an invite...


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Wish i have some, but Newstars reported the same day, will prob see if they have any later dates in their morning report.
> 
> It's looking like a small round for accountants and auditors. Just enough to take up 13 days of 75+ and a few days at most of 70s.
> 
> From the movement of non-prorata in the other thread. They seem to have moved from aug 15 to abt aug 30. Which is similar to the aug 17 round move from 26 july to aug 15. So I reckon the non-prorata may have moved about the same number as that round.
> 
> Haven't tried analysing the other prorata occupations.



Oh man, if the backlog only moved 1 day and they sent 98 invites that's going to be horrible



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Oh man, if the backlog only moved 1 day and they sent 98 invites that's going to be horrible
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno. I kind of doubt it'll be 98 invites or it only moved a day, but we can only wait for the report again.


----------



## genpmel

azerty said:


> I dunno. I kind of doubt it'll be 98 invites or it only moved a day, but we can only wait for the report again.


I suppose they are back to sending only 20 invites like they did last year.


----------



## davidlk03

Its horrible how they send it this time I mean common just a day of movement.either it could be a glitch or they didn't send it to the pro rata...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Just a quick update. Newstars has the cutoff at 8/3.

Assuming that is the cutoff, they calc the invites to be at
1.6 × 13 days 75 pointers.
10 × 3 days 70s
About 51 invites.

No news on 70 point invites for auditors as yet.

link


----------



## Ahamudul

azerty said:


> Just a quick update. Newstars has the cutoff at 8/3.
> 
> Assuming that is the cutoff, they calc the invites to be at
> 1.6 × 13 days 75 pointers.
> 10 × 3 days 70s
> About 51 invites.
> 
> No news on 70 point invites for auditors as yet.
> 
> link


My best friend got invited last night. 

Auditor 
EOI 29 august 
70 points 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Ahamudul said:


> My best friend got invited last night.
> 
> Auditor
> EOI 29 august
> 70 points
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Good to hear. At least a 5 days move. Things are looking up for you, aurora. You're up to 70 points now, correct?


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Good to hear. At least a 5 days move. Things are looking up for you, aurora. You're up to 70 points now, correct?



I am actually still waiting for my school to issue my completion letter before I update, as I do not want to risk getting invited by nsw before its issued. Not sure why it's taking so long.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I am actually still waiting for my school to issue my completion letter before I update, as I do not want to risk getting invited by nsw before its issued. Not sure why it's taking so long..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope it'll be soon.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Hope it'll be soon.




I'll have it before the end of the month for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john2016

Hi guys I am standing on 65+ 5 =70 with proficient English and applied for both (189/190) DOE 22/06/16 
With the current trend it looks like they are not sending any more invites to 65 pointers can any one give me any ideas how can I get 5 more points ( already got the partner skills points ) 

Thanks to all


----------



## aleem444

Another big round for Accountant:
Any news for Auditorlayball:layball:

Mine friend got invited 
General accountant
EOI= 23 August = 70


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> Another big round for Accountant:
> 
> Any news for Auditorlayball:layball:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine friend got invited
> 
> General accountant
> 
> EOI= 23 August = 70




Thank goodness. That means it didn't move only 3 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleem444

Rab nawaz said:


> I think they dont need to finish the quota in 6 months in fact even they will finish the quota around 2 to 3 months before the next SOL of 2017, it would be more than enough to remove all of 65s straight away. Moreover, when there will be couple of empty rounds before next SOL there will be hundreds of 80s, 75, and 70s already waiting for their invititions.


2500 Quota cannot go further December if you guys look at the trend. Good luck for next financial year:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> 2500 Quota cannot go further December if you guys look at the trend. Good luck for next financial year:kiss::kiss::kiss:




Are you sure it was for accountant and not external auditor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> Are you sure it was for accountant and not external auditor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely an accountant's EOI if it was filed on 23rd Aug. Can't be for EA because they got invitations till 24th Aug in last round.


----------



## aurora.a

M_F said:


> Definitely an accountant's EOI if it was filed on 23rd Aug. Can't be for EA because they got invitations till 24th Aug in last round.




Oh yeah, I forgot about that. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

M_F said:


> Definitely an accountant's EOI if it was filed on 23rd Aug. Can't be for EA because they got invitations till 24th Aug in last round.


I'm relatively surprised NewStars didn't come back with a date closer than 24 aug to be honest. 

i'm sure they would have cases of their own between 1 and 24 aug. Can any 70s between 1 and 24 aug confirm if they have been invited?


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I'm relatively surprised NewStars didn't come back with a date closer than 24 aug to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure they would have cases of their own between 1 and 24 aug. Can any 70s between 1 and 24 aug confirm if they have been invited?




I have the same thoughts. Surely they would have clients who filed eois between those dates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

My doe is 20/8/2016. Did not get invite.


----------



## M_F

azerty said:


> I'm relatively surprised NewStars didn't come back with a date closer than 24 aug to be honest.
> 
> i'm sure they would have cases of their own between 1 and 24 aug. Can any 70s between 1 and 24 aug confirm if they have been invited?


Yeah you are right. @aleem444, could you please reconfirm?


----------



## aurora.a

M_F said:


> Yeah you are right. @aleem444, could you please reconfirm?




Tan011 has also just said that he didn't get an invite and his doe is 20/08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

aurora.a said:


> M_F said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you are right. @aleem444, could you please reconfirm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan011 has also just said that he didn't get an invite and his doe is 20/08
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't have multiple assessment and I applied 190 by another eoi account. Still didn't receive Invite! How people got on 24 August ! Could you confirm this please


----------



## M_F

aurora.a said:


> Tan011 has also just said that he didn't get an invite and his doe is 20/08
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now certainly we have to believe Tan011. It's a firsthand report from him.


----------



## M_F

tan011 said:


> I don't have multiple assessment and I applied 190 by another eoi account. Still didn't receive Invite! How people got on 24 August ! Could you confirm this please


Can you please give us your points breakup?


----------



## tan011

M_F said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have multiple assessment and I applied 190 by another eoi account. Still didn't receive Invite! How people got on 24 August ! Could you confirm this please
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please give us your points breakup?
Click to expand...

Taxation accountant
Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 10
NAATI 5
Py 5
Total 70
Doe 20th August 

In February , I will have another 5 from experience but I don't want to stay till that.


----------



## davidlk03

tan011 said:


> My doe is 20/8/2016. Did not get invite.




Ur points..and occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

davidlk03 said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My doe is 20/8/2016. Did not get invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ur points..and occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Taxation accountant
Points 70
Doe 20/8/2016


----------



## davidlk03

Something fishy..no idea what's going on we need to wait for the official report..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mortaljz

I also have 70 points with DOE 18/08/16(accountant General). Did not receive any invite in this round.


----------



## davidlk03

mortaljz said:


> I also have 70 points with DOE 18/08/16(accountant General). Did not receive any invite in this round.




Had you received any states invitation or 489 ? Or anything is on process on your name



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mortaljz

davidlk03 said:


> Had you received any states invitation or 489 ? Or anything is on process on your name
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I have only applied for 189 visa. My points breakdown is 
Age 30
Pte 20
Education 15
Australian study 5


----------



## davidlk03

It's weird if someone received for23 August an 18 and 20 not invited..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mortaljz

Maybe its an offshore, onshore issue.


----------



## azerty

Thanks @tan011 and @mortaljz for the info!

@aleem444, please confirm with your friend.


----------



## davidlk03

Could be they trying to consider those but no one knows..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

aleem444 said:


> Another big round for Accountant:
> Any news for Auditorlayball:layball:
> 
> Mine friend got invited
> General accountant
> EOI= 23 August = 70


"23 Aug" Typo may be ?


----------



## M_F

jkfooty1 said:


> "23 Aug" Typo may be ?


Secondhand info. Can't rely now as we have firsthand info from the other members.


----------



## davidlk03

I too doubt when there are 2 people from 18 and 20 not invited..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

Dear fellow members,

I have just received my assessment from CPA Australia and my points (70 for 189) breakdown is as follows:

Age 30
Education 15
Experience 10
English 10
Australian Education 5

Please suggest what are the chances if I only file EOI for 189? Should I apply for 190 too? Does anyone have an idea about last cycle and minimum points for 189?

Would really appreciate your response


----------



## tan011

Nickel86 said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> I have just received my assessment from CPA Australia and my points (70 for 189) breakdown is as follows:
> 
> Age 30
> Education 15
> Experience 10
> English 10
> Australian Education 5
> 
> Please suggest what are the chances if I only file EOI for 189? Should I apply for 190 too? Does anyone have an idea about last cycle and minimum points for 189?
> 
> Would really appreciate your response


You will get 189.. May be two months you have to wait to get invite. But for the safe side apply 190, if you get it then cancel the other one.


----------



## Shree_gopalan

My DOE is 08/08 with 70 points (189) and I didnt get invite.
Occupation: Accountant General
Age: 30
Education: 15
IELTS: 10
Experience: 15


----------



## nishesh.koirala

Shree_gopalan said:


> My DOE is 08/08 with 70 points (189) and I didnt get invite.
> Occupation: Accountant General
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> IELTS: 10
> Experience: 15


So we can safely say too less invites for accountants .. I can confirm for 1st aug .. Anyone dates between 2-7


----------



## Nickel86

tan011 said:


> You will get 189.. May be two months you have to wait to get invite. But for the safe side apply 190, if you get it then cancel the other one.


Cant i file EOI for both 189 and 190 together?


----------



## tan011

Nickel86 said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will get 189.. May be two months you have to wait to get invite. But for the safe side apply 190, if you get it then cancel the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> Cant i file EOI for both 189 and 190 together?
Click to expand...

Yes you can.. No problem


----------



## urooj

aurora.a said:


> I think it is safe to say that 65 pointers have no chance for 189 this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really  for which profession 


Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys
> The Results are out for Sep 1 round.. 312 invites issued.. This is unbelievable what there plan is...
> 
> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#



2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## urooj

Gone through all the threads looks like no external auditor with 65 points stand a chance of receiving an invitation 

2212 external auditor 
EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Guys did one from feb 16 65 points got an invite.. I think some one has

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys did one from feb 16 65 points got an invite.. I think some one has
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I think no one has..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

whats your opinion people. Are 65 pointers with superior English out of the game?
obviously 189 no chance, but what about 190?


----------



## davidlk03

elderberry said:


> whats your opinion people. Are 65 pointers with superior English out of the game?
> 
> obviously 189 no chance, but what about 190?




Still they have some hope, when Nsw starts sending bulk invitations.. proficient too would have the chance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

aurora.a said:


> There's no way to get an exact number. The figure published at the start of the year was about 4700 including nominations from all states, employer nominated visas and 189. It is impossible that nsw alone sends 2,000 invites to accountants, as that would mean only 200 invites left for the other states and other categories
> 
> 
> Myself and the other members here estimate that nsw nominates about 1,000 accoutants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that 4700 is for 189 and 187. does not include nominations from states.


----------



## davidlk03

aleem444 said:


> Another big round for Accountant:
> 
> Any news for Auditorlayball:layball:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine friend got invited
> 
> General accountant
> 
> EOI= 23 August = 70




Hi Aleem please can you re-confirm with your friend it was for accountant or any other occupation
23 august


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

elderberry said:


> that 4700 is for 189 and 187. does not include nominations from states.




No, dibp clarified to say that it includes 187, 189 and 190. They updated the occupation ceiling definition page to include state nominated visas even though the top of the list still says they aren't included. Just dibp playing another joke again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

elderberry said:


> that 4700 is for 189 and 187. does not include nominations from states.




Don't think so 2500 is for 189 and rest are for the states and others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

If it was 4700 it would have been a different story and by this time lot of 65 pointers would have already started being invited..
So sad they changed it to 2500


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

aurora.a said:


> No, dibp clarified to say that it includes 187, 189 and 190. They updated the occupation ceiling definition page to include state nominated visas even though the top of the list still says they aren't included. Just dibp playing another joke again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh! is it for the whole migration programme? well, thats just depressing. I thought occupation ceilings do not apply to states.

below are the sources for my claim. 

New Accountant Occupational Ceiling 2016-17 Announced!
New occupation ceilings for the year 2016-17 have been announced | Bravo Migration


----------



## elderberry

davidlk03 said:


> If it was 4700 it would have been a different story and by this time lot of 65 pointers would have already started being invited..
> So sad they changed it to 2500
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no. I was under the impression that out of 4700, 2500 invites are for 189 and the rest for 187.


----------



## davidlk03

elderberry said:


> oh! is it for the whole migration programme? well, thats just depressing. I thought occupation ceilings do not apply to states.
> 
> 
> 
> below are the sources for my claim.
> 
> 
> 
> New Accountant Occupational Ceiling 2016-17 Announced!
> 
> New occupation ceilings for the year 2016-17 have been announced | Bravo Migration




Yes that was earlier but they clarified it later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

davidlk03 said:


> Yes that was earlier but they clarified it later
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stand corrected.


----------



## love_life88

Guys any updates regarding yesterdays invitation round?


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys.. just a quick question if anyone could help... is Auditing and assurance unit in external auditing assessment requirement, is it similar to Auditing unit which is for accountants? Or does it (Auditing and assurance) cover more than Auditing syllabus ?

If so do u think it can be exempted for a person who has completed CIMA UK exams?

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Still they have some hope, when Nsw starts sending bulk invitations.. proficient too would have the chance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per my opinion after going through couple of forums, migration agents, friends, and other sources i dont think so there will be any bulk invititions for 190 in november or december and may be may be they will invite very very few of 65+5 without Superior English so they can continue the image that they did invite 65+5 without Superior English. Moreover, if you are recalling previous stories of 65+5 in febuary or march let me tell you one thing dibp is known for making new records and in my view 65+5 without superior English is no more than an old story.


----------



## aleem444

M_F said:


> Yeah you are right. @aleem444, could you please reconfirm?


Million %


----------



## davidlk03

aleem444 said:


> Million %




Thanks Aleem,so definitely something fishy going on..
no idea how that's possible...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> Thanks Aleem,so definitely something fishy going on..
> no idea how that's possible...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Maybe his friend updated eoi without changing points and so the displayed date changed but the doe remained the same as before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> Maybe his friend updated eoi without changing points and so the displayed date changed but the doe remained the same as before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But there are still people from 18 and 20 we know have not been invited, 
Or the guy who got invited should have an earlier Date of effect...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> But there are still people from 18 and 20 we know have not been invited,
> Or the guy who got invited should have an earlier Date of effect...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




That's what I'm saying. He probably made eoi earlier, then made changes so the displayed date change to a later date but the doe remained the earlier date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> That's what I'm saying. He probably made eoi earlier, then made changes so the displayed date change to a later date but the doe remained the earlier date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Could be that...as the reported date has been 3rd of August as reported if I am not wrong..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aleem444

davidlk03 said:


> Thanks Aleem,so definitely something fishy going on..
> no idea how that's possible...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


New user has no information & knowledge just arguing. :blah::blah::blah::blah: Why the people here discussing old things like 4700 or 2500 ceiling.


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> New user has no information & knowledge just arguing.:blah::blah::blah::blah:




He's not arguing with you at all, calm down. He's just saying there's something weird going on

Edit: sorry I just realized you were talking about someone else


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

davidlk03 said:


> Thanks Aleem,so definitely something fishy going on..
> no idea how that's possible...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Trying to think outside of the box as to what could have happened. Possible miscalculation of points or error in the EOI? Someone thinks that they have 70 points but EOI calculates it as 75 points? It is unlikely but worth doubling checking the EOI points summary on SkillSelect to make sure.


----------



## davidlk03

aleem444 said:


> New user has no information & knowledge just arguing. :blah::blah::blah::blah: Why the people here discussing old things like 4700 or 2500 ceiling.




Hahaha ...just makes me laugh as please read the post what was the discussion about it was someone who got confused regarding the quotas and was helping the guy..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> Hahaha ...just makes me laugh as please read the post what was the discussion about it was someone who got confused regarding the quotas and was helping the guy..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




I guess we can't expect everyone to be obsessively checking this forum like we do haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> He's not arguing with you at all, calm down. He's just saying there's something weird going on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Of course we just need to wait for the final official report...we just trying to think 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aleem444

aleem444 said:


> Another big round for Accountant:
> Any news for Auditorlayball:layball:
> 
> Mine friend got invited
> General accountant
> EOI= 23 August = 70





jontymorgan said:


> Trying to think outside of the box as to what could have happened. Possible miscalculation of points or error in the EOI? Someone thinks that they have 70 points but EOI calculates it as 75 points? It is unlikely but worth doubling checking the EOI points summary on SkillSelect to make sure.



Onshore student can not be fool in calculation.:nono::nono::nono:


----------



## 65Points!

It's beyond ridiculous if someone with 23rd Aug claims to have an invite and someone with 8th Aug didn't receive it, and that's being confirmed first hand. I'll put my money on the date claimed by Newstars Education and Migration plus a couple of days more, and that should be the cut off date, which should put the cut-off date as 5th or the 6th of Aug, but very surprising we have no update on Ex. Auditors, what's happening there?


----------



## tan011

I submitted my eoi on 29/9/15. It was 65 points with date of effect 29/9/15. When I finished my PY on 20/8/16, I just updated then doe changed to 20/8/16 9.34am with 70 points. 

Now doe is showing 20/8/16
Submitted date 29/9/15.
Status: submitted 

Did not get invite!
It's clear now.


----------



## jontymorgan

aleem444 said:


> Onshore student can not be fool in calculation.:nono::nono::nono:


I agree! Can the same now be said about the SkillSelect system?


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> It's beyond ridiculous if someone with 23rd Aug claims to have an invite and someone with 8th Aug didn't receive it, and that's being confirmed first hand. I'll put my money on the date claimed by Newstars Education and Migration plus a couple of days more, and that should be the cut off date, which should put the cut-off date as 5th or the 6th of Aug, but very surprising we have no update on Ex. Auditors, what's happening there?




A few pages back someone reported their friend got an invite as external auditor with doe 29/08


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Since Monday when DIBP updated the 1st Sep round results, its been a really frustrating week. Add to that, Aurora.a's calculation on the number of possible EoIs per day by 70 and 75 pointers, Rab Nawaz's discussion with agents, the results for this round on the 14th, and Attentionseeker's and Aurors's assertion that the bulk of EoIs will be between July and August, and the possible cut-off date for Accountants is 1st week August have only added to the frustration, and for the 1st time I have started to feel jittery, because if not anything, I was always confident about 190 and really rue the fact that I didn't put in the EoI for 190 alongside 189 on the 10th of March, such a blunder, and really regret the fact I wasn't on this forum much earlier than April when I started following.

The way the things are slated, I can sense 70pointers getting desperate and taking the 190 route, and if that starts to happen, it is only means 70 pointers will eat up all the invites there, and 65pointers will have a sad tale to tell and it's been one terrible week!


----------



## davidlk03

Guys that was the report from iscah..

The luckiest 100 people in the world 
– 1st September 2016 Skill Select Round

The 1st September 2016 Skill Select round brought up some amazing results and likely 100 of the luckiest people on the planet.

Where to start ?
DIBP had intended to invite 1400 applicants for the 189 visa and 100 applicants for the 489 (family sponsored) visa on the 31st August 2016. Due to some sort of DIBP system glitch this was postponed until 1st September 2016 and then the fun and games really started. 

Firstly for some reason the pro rata occupations of Accountant, Auditors, Systems Analysts, Software programmers, Other Engineering professionals and Computer Network Professionals, which normally have an invite total of around 527 places, had their invite quotas TRIPLED. This meant that instead of the usual 104 places for Accountants, a juicy 312 invites were given. Similarly Auditors had 165 invites (instead of the normal 55) etc.

This meant that as the DIBP skill select system slowly invited all the 75 point EOIs in all occupation, then the 70 point EOIs and worked their way down to 65 points, they hit their 1400 maximum very quickly on the 189 allocation. While some occupations (Accountants, Auditors and Systems Analysts) closed quickly , some of the tripled pro rata occupations STILL had places left (just Software and Applications programmers, Other Engineering Professionals, Computer Network Professionals). They stopped allocating 189 invites at this point and they were still at an unusual 65 points invitation mark (because of the pro rata tripling this round).

Now bonus time they were still left with 100 places for the 489 relative sponsored visas !! Normally DIBP would not allocate ANY of these places to the pro rata occupations as their policy is that 489s would only get a look in if ALL the 189s had received an invite. Normally there are no pro rata occupations left at this stage. But in the perfect storm of DIBP tripling the pro ratas, some pro ratas not having been filled, and the invite mark not having yet dropped below 65 points in this fluky round, the 100 places have gone almost entirely to 489 family sponsored applicants in the PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS of Software and Applications programmers, Other Engineering Professionals, Computer Network Professionals.

We have already seen one very lucky fellow who lodged an EOI for Software and Applications programmer in August 2016 at 60 (+ 10 relative points) invited on 1st September 2016 for his 489 visa. He would have had no chance without this perfect storm of events as the pro rata occupations are not supposed to receive any invites this program year under current policy if there are any 189s left (which there were).

Good luck to those 100 people (pretty close to all of them would have been pro rata occupations), I doubt DIBP would let this happen again though...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Guys that was the report from iscah..
> 
> The luckiest 100 people in the world
> – 1st September 2016 Skill Select Round
> 
> The 1st September 2016 Skill Select round brought up some amazing results and likely 100 of the luckiest people on the planet.
> 
> Where to start ?
> DIBP had intended to invite 1400 applicants for the 189 visa and 100 applicants for the 489 (family sponsored) visa on the 31st August 2016. Due to some sort of DIBP system glitch this was postponed until 1st September 2016 and then the fun and games really started.
> 
> Firstly for some reason the pro rata occupations of Accountant, Auditors, Systems Analysts, Software programmers, Other Engineering professionals and Computer Network Professionals, which normally have an invite total of around 527 places, had their invite quotas TRIPLED. This meant that instead of the usual 104 places for Accountants, a juicy 312 invites were given. Similarly Auditors had 165 invites (instead of the normal 55) etc.
> 
> This meant that as the DIBP skill select system slowly invited all the 75 point EOIs in all occupation, then the 70 point EOIs and worked their way down to 65 points, they hit their 1400 maximum very quickly on the 189 allocation. While some occupations (Accountants, Auditors and Systems Analysts) closed quickly , some of the tripled pro rata occupations STILL had places left (just Software and Applications programmers, Other Engineering Professionals, Computer Network Professionals). They stopped allocating 189 invites at this point and they were still at an unusual 65 points invitation mark (because of the pro rata tripling this round).
> 
> Now bonus time they were still left with 100 places for the 489 relative sponsored visas !! Normally DIBP would not allocate ANY of these places to the pro rata occupations as their policy is that 489s would only get a look in if ALL the 189s had received an invite. Normally there are no pro rata occupations left at this stage. But in the perfect storm of DIBP tripling the pro ratas, some pro ratas not having been filled, and the invite mark not having yet dropped below 65 points in this fluky round, the 100 places have gone almost entirely to 489 family sponsored applicants in the PRO RATA OCCUPATIONS of Software and Applications programmers, Other Engineering Professionals, Computer Network Professionals.
> 
> We have already seen one very lucky fellow who lodged an EOI for Software and Applications programmer in August 2016 at 60 (+ 10 relative points) invited on 1st September 2016 for his 489 visa. He would have had no chance without this perfect storm of events as the pro rata occupations are not supposed to receive any invites this program year under current policy if there are any 189s left (which there were).
> 
> Good luck to those 100 people (pretty close to all of them would have been pro rata occupations), I doubt DIBP would let this happen again though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only believe them if they say " Australia is a multicultural country "


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> I only believe them if they say " Australia is a multicultural country "




Hahaha..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aka01

Hello guys,

I am in deep trouble. I got my wife's memebership assessment done from cpa and they accepted all her modules excpet commercial law, she sat for the law exam and cleared it. The next month we applied for migration assessment and it has come out negative saying she needs further studies in accounting theory module. There werent accepting accounting theory in the first place and we had to submit extended course outlines for membership assessment and they accpeted it.I habve Email from cpa saying that we have accepted your oultines for accounting theory and its now accepted. We called them and explained the whole situation but they arent agreeing on this and saying migration as different from membership . What shall I do please advice ??


----------



## itsfrans

hey guys, has anyone received invitations from NSW (190) this week for accountants?


----------



## Naveedh

Yes I got invitation today . 65 points proficient English internal auditor strm2. Now I'm confused should I go with it or wait for 189


----------



## satvar

Aka01 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am in deep trouble. I got my wife's memebership assessment done from cpa and they accepted all her modules excpet commercial law, she sat for the law exam and cleared it. The next month we applied for migration assessment and it has come out negative saying she needs further studies in accounting theory module. There werent accepting accounting theory in the first place and we had to submit extended course outlines for membership assessment and they accpeted it.I habve Email from cpa saying that we have accepted your oultines for accounting theory and its now accepted. We called them and explained the whole situation but they arent agreeing on this and saying migration as different from membership . What shall I do please advice ??


Try to apply with ICAA...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveedh

Hi
I got invitation today 65 points with proficient English internal auditor . now I'm confused should I go wth it or wait for 189. Plz help


----------



## Naveedh

Sorry for NSW 65+5


----------



## Aka01

Naveedh said:


> Hi
> I got invitation today 65 points with proficient English internal auditor . now I'm confused should I go wth it or wait for 189. Plz help


You should consider yourself very lucky and pursue with 190 as for 189 you would have just 60 points, which is very low.


----------



## Ahamudul

Naveedh said:


> Sorry for NSW 65+5


Go for 190.... 
When did u lodged EOI for 190 65+5??

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeychen

Naveedh said:


> Hi
> I got invitation today 65 points with proficient English internal auditor . now I'm confused should I go wth it or wait for 189. Plz help


Get the 190.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Consider yourself one the luckiest people on earth who got invited 65+5 without superior English and go for 190 even without blinking yours eyes.


----------



## sanath89

Aka01 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am in deep trouble. I got my wife's memebership assessment done from cpa and they accepted all her modules excpet commercial law, she sat for the law exam and cleared it. The next month we applied for migration assessment and it has come out negative saying she needs further studies in accounting theory module. There werent accepting accounting theory in the first place and we had to submit extended course outlines for membership assessment and they accpeted it.I habve Email from cpa saying that we have accepted your oultines for accounting theory and its now accepted. We called them and explained the whole situation but they arent agreeing on this and saying migration as different from membership . What shall I do please advice ??


If you are a CPA member and if you still fail the migration assessment, it indicates that CPA members are not competent enough to work as an Accountant. :eek2:


----------



## sanath89

Naveedh said:


> Yes I got invitation today . 65 points proficient English internal auditor strm2. Now I'm confused should I go with it or wait for 189





Naveedh said:


> Sorry for NSW 65+5


Hey, that's awesome news. What is your effective EOI submission date?


----------



## M_F

Naveedh said:


> Sorry for NSW 65+5


NSW invites internal auditors even at 60 + 5 sometimes. It's because they look at sub occupations rather than 4 digit occupation groups. 

Internal Auditor occupation doesn't have any chance in 189 queue considering the cut off of its parent occupation group. 

Go for it man... You will not have any such chance in future.


----------



## Rab nawaz

M_F said:


> NSW invites internal auditors even at 60 + 5 sometimes. It's because they look at sub occupations groups rather than 4 digit occupation groups.
> 
> Internal Auditor occupation doesn't have any chance in 189 queue considering the cut off of its parent occupation group.
> 
> Go for it man... You will not have any such chance in future.




Did you update yours EOI with Superior English on 8th April 2016 and are you onshore/offshore ??


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> Did you update yours EOI with Superior English on 8th April 2016 and are you onshore/offshore ??


Yes, with 55+5 filed last year in Feb 2015, I didn't get any invite. I then increased my score through PTE and updated my EOI in April this year. 

And i am offshore.


----------



## Rab nawaz

M_F said:


> Yes, with 55+5 filed last year in Feb 2015, I didn't get any invite. I then increased my score through PTE and updated my EOI in April this year.
> 
> And i am offshore.




Offshore long stories 🙃🙃🙃🙃.......... Sometime i feel terrible for Aurora especially when it comes to superior English+92weeks of nsw studies and still there isnt any movement in nsw SS.


----------



## Sun0930

Hey Naveedh can u please share your eoi date & doe?


----------



## M_F

sanath89 said:


> Hey, that's awesome news. What is your effective EOI submission date?


If you are thinking NSW is inviting accountants and external auditors who are at 65+5 considering his selection, then you are wrong my friend. His EOI submission date has nothing to do with us i.e. Accountants and External Auditors.


----------



## Shoji

Which occupation has highest invitation rate In nsw M_F


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

Rab nawaz said:


> Offshore long stories 🙃🙃🙃🙃.......... Sometime i feel terrible for Aurora especially when it comes to superior English+92weeks of nsw studies and still there isnt any movement in nsw SS.


Yeah I can imagine how it feels waiting for invitation. My brother is onshore and in the same boat as you guys. 

Last year, i saw accountants getting invitations at 55+5. It felt really annoying to see my colleagues getting invitations because they applied as accountants... A couple of them are already there.


----------



## M_F

Shoji said:


> Which occupation has highest invitation rate In nsw M_F
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one knows. But i have seen internal auditors getting invitations at 60+5 when they weren't even inviting 65+5 accountants and external auditors.


----------



## Shoji

Ok is anything matter for onshore and offshore applicants for nsw nomination 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> Offshore long stories .......... Sometime i feel terrible for Aurora especially when it comes to superior English+92weeks of nsw studies and still there isnt any movement in nsw SS.




Thanks, because I feel terrible pretty much all the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun0930

M_F said:


> If you are thinking NSW is inviting accountants and external auditors who are at 65+5 considering his selection, then you are wrong my friend. His EOI submission date has nothing to do with us i.e. Accountants and External Auditors.


Sorry don't agree with u... as internal auditor also comes under auditors & when we are talking about 189 & 190 it does matter if 65+5 are getting invited. Which means there are not many auditors left with 70+5 points for 189 or 190 or even none till date.
Please guys do not mix up accountants & auditors together when knowing the fact that they are different occupations with separate seats issued by DIBP


----------



## jigargandhi

*EOI score of 65*

Hi Guys,

My EOI score is 65 and had applied on 31st July 2016 for accountant.

Is there any chance of getting invitation in coming round??


----------



## aurora.a

Sun0930 said:


> Sorry don't agree with u... as internal auditor also comes under auditors & when we are talking about 189 & 190 it does matter if 65+5 are getting invited. Which means there are not many auditors left with 70+5 points for 189 or 190 or even none till date.
> 
> Please guys do not mix up accountants & auditors together when knowing the fact that they are different occupations with separate seats issued by DIBP




You can disagree all you want but we have been tracking nsw invites since November 2015, and nsw treats external auditors the same as accountants. Internal auditors is grouped together under 189 but nsw treats it as a separate occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

jigargandhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI score is 65 and had applied on 31st July 2016 for accountant.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invitation in coming round??



If you dont mind would you like to spend 10 minutes and try to read previous 5 pages and save our time and efforts.


----------



## Sun0930

jigargandhi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI score is 65 and had applied on 31st July 2016 for accountant.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting invitation in coming round??


Not anytime soon bro..


----------



## davidlk03

Internal auditor would definitely stand a very good chance even with 65+5 for state sponsor..
Even we saw 65+5 invite for internal auditor on last week or 2 weeks ago..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigargandhi

Thanks will check previous thread


----------



## aleem444

My friend invited today evening 190
General Accountant 70
eoi 5/9/2016
proficient + year Exp.


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> My friend invited today evening 190
> General Accountant 70
> eoi 5/9/2016
> proficient + year Exp.




Aaaaaah this makes me so upset my school won't release my completion letter!!!! If I'd updated to 70 points i would have gotten it by now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aleem444 said:


> My friend invited today evening 190
> General Accountant 70
> eoi 5/9/2016
> proficient + year Exp.



Proficient+exp = 65 points ??


----------



## Sun0930

aleem444 said:


> My friend invited today evening 190
> General Accountant 70
> eoi 5/9/2016
> proficient + year Exp.


Points breakdown please?


----------



## Rab nawaz

05/09/2016 what??????? It means 190 is hell faster than 189 thats not good as expected the way 65 pointer had mentioned before now people are gonna jump to 190......


----------



## hamidaims

aleem444 said:


> My friend invited today evening 190
> General Accountant 70
> eoi 5/9/2016
> proficient + year Exp.



Dear Aleem what is your points breakup?

EOI Date Updated..
Age ?
Education?
Experience?
English?

Please reply...


----------



## jigargandhi

Sun0930 said:


> Not anytime soon bro..


Looking at the previous threads ...i guess I should apply through subclass 190 and expedite the process.


----------



## urooj

Rab nawaz said:


> 05/09/2016 what??????? It means 190 is hell faster than 189 thats not good as expected the way 65 pointer had mentioned before now people are gonna jump to 190......


I started my process in December 2014 gave wrong Ielts and finally riased eoi on 31 aug 2015 with 60 points. Updated to 65 points in march. Was waiting for july hoping that i might receive an invite. After 14 sept round i have lost hopes from 189 with 65 points hence raised 190 with 65+5 points. 



2212 external auditor 
189 EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016
190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS


----------



## aleem444

Rab nawaz said:


> Proficient+exp = 65 points ??


+PY


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> +PY




So your friend has 70+5 then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

urooj said:


> I started my process in December 2014 gave wrong Ielts and finally riased eoi on 31 aug 2015 with 60 points. Updated to 65 points in march. Was waiting for july hoping that i might receive an invite. After 14 sept round i have lost hopes from 189 with 65 points hence raised 190 with 65+5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> 189 EOI 31 AUG 2015
> POINTS 60
> UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016
> 190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS



Yes and that is the point i got couple of friends having 65+5 with superior English but they didnt got any invitition from march to all the way this month. On the other hand, if the backlog for 190 is only 10 days away the way this guy has mentioned 05/09/2016 it means they dont have anymore 70+5 but they are keep waiting for the candidates who will apply for 190 and they will invite them straight away even hell faster than 189. If the whole scenario is true in that case this is riddiculous and dibp is doing this on purpose to remove all of 65+5 without Superior English or Experience.


----------



## aleem444

aurora.a said:


> So your friend has 70+5 then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys please read everything carefully. He has 70


----------



## aurora.a

aleem444 said:


> Guys please read everything carefully. He has 70




I am, you didn't specify. You just said he has 70. State nomination gives you another 5 points so we have no idea if your friend has 65+5 or 70+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

aleem444 said:


> +PY


Thanks bro aleem444. 

One request if you don't mind. Whenever you give us such news, please give us the breakdown of points as well and do respond to queries from other members quickly.. The news that you break here always raise the expectations and when you don't respond, all of us start guessing...


----------



## urooj

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and that is the point i got couple of friends having 65+5 with superior English but they didnt got any invitition from march to all the way this month. On the other hand, if the backlog for 190 is only 10 days away the way this guy has mentioned 05/09/2016 it means they dont have anymore 70+5 but they are keep waiting for the candidates who will apply for 190 and they will invite them straight away even hell faster than 189. If the whole scenario is true in that case this is riddiculous and dibp is doing this on purpose to remove all of 65+5 without Superior English or Experience.


I agree. Looks like people with 65 points have very less chance of receiving an invitation if this how 189 invitations r issued 

2212 external auditor 
189 EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016
190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS


----------



## Bilawal009

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and that is the point i got couple of friends having 65+5 with superior English but they didnt got any invitition from march to all the way this month. On the other hand, if the backlog for 190 is only 10 days away the way this guy has mentioned 05/09/2016 it means they dont have anymore 70+5 but they are keep waiting for the candidates who will apply for 190 and they will invite them straight away even hell faster than 189. If the whole scenario is true in that case this is riddiculous and dibp is doing this on purpose to remove all of 65+5 without Superior English or Experience.




Why we don't educate people who have 70 points to wait for 189, they will be invited within max 2months. In this way they can make a way for 65 pointers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

aleem444 said:


> Guys please read everything carefully. He has 70


Aleem why you are not telling the points breakdown?

Age?
Experience?
English?
Education?

onsure or offsure?


----------



## hamidaims

Request to all 70 pointers for 189... please do not submit 190 EOI...
All 70s will be invited within maximum 2 months.

Please give space to 65+5 pointers for 190 NSW.


----------



## aleem444

M_F said:


> Thanks bro aleem444.
> 
> One request if you don't mind. Whenever you give us such news, please give us the breakdown of points as well and do respond to queries from other members quickly.. The news that you break here always raise the expectations and when you don't respond, all of us start guessing...


Everything mentioned. Go through the thread. Its about my friend not mine:brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


----------



## Rab nawaz

urooj said:


> I agree. Looks like people with 65 points have very less chance of receiving an invitation if this how 189 invitations r issued
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> 189 EOI 31 AUG 2015
> POINTS 60
> UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016
> 190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS



I got the whole idea if in next couple of fridays they will not invite any 65+5 with superior English or experience it means one thing is 100% sure there isnt any backlog of 70+5 but the dibp is waiting 24/7 for those candidates who got 70+5 and they just walk in get the invition straight away. Secondly, it also means dibp loves to waste invititions because when people got scared they start clicking both 190/189 and when there isnt any backlog for 70+5 by default the other EOI will be wasted and minus from 189 quota.


----------



## M_F

aleem444 said:


> Everything mentioned. Go through the thread. Its about my friend not mine:brushteeth::brushteeth::brushteeth:


Where have you mentioned that his 70 points are including state nomination or excluding state nomination? 

Anyway, just leave it.


----------



## aleem444

M_F said:


> Where have you mentioned that his 70 points are including state nomination or excluding state nomination?
> 
> Anyway, just leave it.


Ofcourse state has 5 marks. Proficient+PY+Exp=70 
70+5 = 75


----------



## Rab nawaz

aleem444 said:


> Ofcourse state has 5 marks. Proficient+PY+Exp=70
> 70+5 = 75


Bro even i was confused the way you have mentioned the things and in forum language SS points are mentioned like that 70+5 or 60+5 and proficient+year exp means 30 age 20 studies 10 English and 5 exp total = 65 points and that is why everyone was shocked including myself.


----------



## azerty

aleem444 said:


> Ofcourse state has 5 marks. Proficient+PY+Exp=70
> 70+5 = 75


Which was what everyone was asking u in the first place. Now, was that info so hard to give?


----------



## aleem444

azerty said:


> Which was what everyone was asking u in the first place. Now, was that info so hard to give?


Thats how to break a news::eek2:


----------



## Rab nawaz

aleem444 said:


> Thats how to break a news::eek2:



Hahhahahahha that sense of humor better than ISCAH immigration news.


----------



## M_F

I hope that all the 70+5s have been invited by NSW, and wish NSW processes these cases before next 189 invitation round...


----------



## aurora.a

I am going to accept 190 when I get it but my student visa is probably going to be canceled so I will ask them to expedite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naveedh

Sun0930 said:


> Hey Naveedh can u please share your eoi date & doe?


Dear 

I launched eoi on 29th July 2016 as internal auditor with 
proficient english IELTS 10 points 
experience 15
age 25
qualification 15

total 65

plus NSW 5

EOI 70 points for 190 visa


----------



## Sun0930

Naveedh said:


> Dear
> 
> I launched eoi on 29th July 2016 as internal auditor with
> proficient english IELTS 10 points
> experience 15
> age 25
> qualification 15
> 
> total 65
> 
> plus NSW 5
> 
> EOI 70 points for 190 visa


Thanks a lot bro


----------



## Rab nawaz

aleem444 said:


> Thats how to break a news::eek2:


By the way what was the occupation lol😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Naveedh

I think I should go for 190 NSW because 189 is unpredictable. thanks for the advice


----------



## Naveedh

Sun0930 said:


> Thanks a lot bro


You are welcome Bro


----------



## elderberry

aleem444 said:


> Ofcourse state has 5 marks. Proficient+PY+Exp=70
> 70+5 = 75


this guy's info is unreliable. didnt he mention that a 70 pointer got invitation with a doe of 23rd aug when some of the members here between 3rd and 23rd said they werent invited.


----------



## Rab nawaz

It seems very strange when someone got invitition with only 10 days wait i mean this is something totally unreal but if he is confident in that case we have to believe.


----------



## aurora.a

Rab nawaz said:


> It seems very strange when someone got invitition with only 10 days wait i mean this is something totally unreal but if he is confident in that case we have to believe.




I guess we will just have to see if I get invited the next time they invite accountants. If someone with 70+5 proficient English is getting invited then I should be up straight away because I will have 70+5 with superior English when I update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

NSW has always been very quick at inviting 70+5 accountants. They don't wait for the time when they sent out bulk invites to accountants and invite people on individual basis.


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> NSW has always been very quick at inviting 70+5 accountants. They don't wait for the time when they sent out bulk invites to accountants and invite people on individual basis.




Okay I feel better. I was very upset yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> Okay I feel better. I was very upset yesterday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've to add time for the approval of nomination application. You don't get bridging visa on invitation to apply for nomination. Approval can take from 2 days to 3 months ( depending on how busy they are). Once you are approved, you can apply for visa straight away and get a bridging visa automatically when you put in your application. .


----------



## tan011

I have updated nsw with 70+5 in 20th August 

Not invited yet!


----------



## aurora.a

Attentionseeker said:


> You've to add time for the approval of nomination application. You don't get bridging visa on invitation to apply for nomination. Approval can take from 2 days to 3 months ( depending on how busy they are). Once you are approved, you can apply for visa straight away and get a bridging visa automatically when you put in your application. .




I know this, but I have spoken to the nsw office and they told me because I'm working they will expedite nomination if my visa is expiring soon. If my visa is canceled early I'll have 28 days to apply for another. So if I can get invite to apply for nomination before the end of the 28 days then hopefully it will be fine. They often approve nomination within a few days if it's urgent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

tan011 said:


> I have updated nsw with 70+5 in 20th August
> 
> Not invited yet!


You dont have experience points so we cannot correlate with that guy.😑😑


----------



## hamidaims

*Withdraw your 190 NSW EOI*



tan011 said:


> I have updated nsw with 70+5 in 20th August
> 
> Not invited yet!


Guy All people are 100% sure that you will be invited very soon in 189. Then why are you filing seats of 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW?....Please leave space for 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW.

Please withdraw your 190 NSW EOI.. You will be invited from 189 very very soon.


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> I know this, but I have spoken to the nsw office and they told me because I'm working they will expedite nomination if my visa is expiring soon. If my visa is canceled early I'll have 28 days to apply for another. So if I can get invite to apply for nomination before the end of the 28 days then hopefully it will be fine. They often approve nomination within a few days if it's urgent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes you correct you can always contact them once you are invited under NSW to expedite ur nomination process as it is mentioned in the website itself to contact if ur visa is expiring or your age..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

hamidaims said:


> Guy All people are 100% sure that you will be invited very soon in 189. Then why are you filing seats of 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW?....Please leave space for 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Please withdraw your 190 NSW EOI.. You will be invited from 189 very very soon.




This is not true. We are not 100% sure of anything this year especially since the number of 70 pointers keeps increasing. In addition, even if he opts for nsw that means he will potentially free up one spot for 189. If he doesn't take 190 that invite will be reissued because nsw counts number of nominations, not invitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> Yes you correct you can always contact them once you are invited under NSW to expedite ur nomination process as it is mentioned in the website itself to contact if ur visa is expiring or your age..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is if you are working in nsw and your visa is expiring soon. They won't expedite based on just your visa expiring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

aurora.a said:


> This is not true. We are not 100% sure of anything this year especially since the number of 70 pointers keeps increasing. In addition, even if he opts for nsw that means he will potentially free up one spot for 189. If he doesn't take 190 that invite will be reissued because nsw counts number of nominations, not invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aurora Do you know how many nominations NSW will issue during 2016-17?????

If there will not 75+5 in 190 then definitely 65+5 chances for nomination will very quick..


----------



## davidlk03

Aww That's correct visa expiry alone will not expedite so you should be working as well

I missed the working part attached to it..

But if you loosing points because of age you can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

davidlk03 said:


> Aww That's correct visa expiry alone will not expedite so you should be working as well
> 
> I missed the working part attached to it..
> 
> But if you loosing points because of age you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am working and my boss is going to freak out if I have to leave the country, so I think they will expedite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> I am working and my boss is going to freak out if I have to leave the country, so I think they will expedite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes you should be fine...they will


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

aurora.a said:


> hamidaims said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy All people are 100% sure that you will be invited very soon in 189. Then why are you filing seats of 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW?....Please leave space for 65+5 pointers in 190 NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> Please withdraw your 190 NSW EOI.. You will be invited from 189 very very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not true. We are not 100% sure of anything this year especially since the number of 70 pointers keeps increasing. In addition, even if he opts for nsw that means he will potentially free up one spot for 189. If he doesn't take 190 that invite will be reissued because nsw counts number of nominations, not invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

m

Thanks aurora.

I am waiting for 28th September round. If the cut off is closed to 20th August( as my doe 20/8/16) with 70 points, then I can withdraw from it. Actually I'm not brave enough to withdraw nsw now.

Everybody is going mad for pr. Until I get something , I can't withdraw the other one.

But yes I have external auditor assessment , but I didn't lodged eoi. I know auditor is faster than accounting but still i am confused about professional year eligibility for auditor.


----------



## Sun0930

aurora.a said:


> I am working and my boss is going to freak out if I have to leave the country, so I think they will expedite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Aurora, can you please share your experience of scoring 90 in each component?how did u manage it? Thanks in advance


----------



## ozlucas

tan011 said:


> I have updated nsw with 70+5 in 20th August
> 
> Not invited yet!


People with 70 points should not apply for 190. Period.

Really, there is no need for that. Don't be greedy, the wait time is just around 2 months for 189 and you can work anywhere and don't need to pay the extra 300.

Doing so, don't expect any sympathy from people of this forum, specially the 65 pointers.


----------



## aurora.a

Sun0930 said:


> Hi Aurora, can you please share your experience of scoring 90 in each component?how did u manage it? Thanks in advance




I didn't prepare at all. I'm from the US


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

:spit:


ozlucas said:


> People with 70 points should not apply for 190. Period.
> 
> Really, there is no need for that. Don't be greedy, the wait time is just around 2 months for 189 and you can work anywhere and don't need to pay the extra 300.
> 
> Doing so, don't expect any sympathy from people of this forum, specially the 65 pointers.


Appreciate your's signature.


----------



## Qasimkhan

100% right


----------



## aurora.a

Well the way I see it, nsw is only inviting 70 pointers with superior English or work experience right now anyways, and they make up a very small percentage of the people with 70 points. Even if they invite others it's a waste of time for nsw but doesn't really impact 65 pointers' chances since they'll get reissued if they don't accept. It just delays it some more which is annoying, but you guys are telling the 70 pointers to wait longer as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

The 70 pointers queue is bound to get longer as DIBP has sent out too many invites in first 2 months. The longer the queue, the more people will go for NSW due to different reasons (visa expiry being the obvious one).


----------



## 65Points!

It's really a case of extent to which the 70pointers are getting desperate, and they will. Till May this year, there was a waiting time line of a couple of weeks at most and back in May even 65pointers got invites which meant technically no waiting time for them, and back then no 70pointers were headed the SC190 way, now the same has gone to month-and-a-half, and in the next few months, by Dec-Jan, this wait time is likely to double (my assumption). These people are bound to get desperate.

To me it makes only one sense, unlike last FY, when 65pointers were ready to wait out for the 190 invite, even they have started to work on those extra 5 points and that seems to be the reason for the sudden spur in number of 70(+) pointers.

Our best hope is that the 190 bulk round happens now, if not, with each passing day, we are simply being pushed to the edge!


----------



## elderberry

65Points! said:


> It's really a case of extent to which the 70pointers are getting desperate, and they will. Till May this year, there was a waiting time line of a couple of weeks at most and back in May even 65pointers got invites which meant technically no waiting time for them, and back then no 70pointers were headed the SC190 way, now the same has gone to month-and-a-half, and in the next few months, by Dec-Jan, this wait time is likely to double (my assumption). These people are bound to get desperate.
> 
> To me it makes only one sense, unlike last FY, when 65pointers were ready to wait out for the 190 invite, even they have started to work on those extra 5 points and that seems to be the reason for the sudden spur in number of 70(+) pointers.
> 
> Our best hope is that the 190 bulk round happens now, if not, with each passing day, we are simply being pushed to the edge!


last year, there was a waiting time of more than two months for 70 pointers in November due to slow invites.


----------



## aurora.a

I think nsw will do what they did with 65 pointers last year with 70 pointers this year: they will invite only those with superior English and experience while they wait to see how the invites go for 189, and wait to send mass invites in the second half of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_F

I will wait for a couple of months more before I apply for NT nomination. I have two years of accounting experience. I can wait till next year when I get 5 more points towards experience, but last couple of months were just a disaster and I have changed my mind.

Guys, do you know anyone who has got the NT and got the release from fulfilling two years requirement if he landed a job in any other state?


----------



## Aka01

M_F said:


> I will wait for a couple of months more before I apply for NT nomination. I have two years of accounting experience. I can wait till next year when I get 5 more points towards experience, but last couple of months were just a disaster and I have changed my mind.
> 
> Guys, do you know anyone who has got the NT and got the release from fulfilling two years requirement if he landed a job in any other state?


DoNt you need a job offer in nt before receiving an invitr ?


----------



## M_F

Aka01 said:


> DoNt you need a job offer in nt before receiving an invitr ?


I don't think there is any such requirement for offshore applicants. Below is one of the requirements:

_Evidence of recent previous employment in the occupation for which you have provided an assessment (Note: All applicants outside Australia are required to provide verifiable evidence of full time employment in their nominated occupation for no less than 12 months out of the last twenty-four (24) months or alternatively have Australian qualifications)._

Onshore applicants must be employed in the nominated occupation in the last three months before they apply for nomination.


----------



## hamidaims

I have 190 NSW 65+5 = 70 Points.

Can Job Offer Letter enhance my chance to get quick invitation. I am offsure.
My Points are given below.


----------



## aurora.a

Well this is just great - the idiot administrator at my school reported my completion date to dibp as September 2 even though I haven't even gotten my marks yet. So I have 11 days to get invited by nsw or apply for TR. I am so angry. If they had issued my completion letter last week I would have gotten invited by nsw on Friday, now instead I will probably have to waste 1500 on Tr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

I don't know why people are posting stupid things regarding points has increased for Accountant to 70.

Dear all Candidates There will Bulk invitation round again very soon for Accountants. All 70 will be invited within 2 months and then after Jan-Feb..... 65 pointers will be invited..

So please stop to spread wrong expectations.....the Oldest 65 EOIs will be invited first.
The backlog of 65 pointers will close near March 2016 at the end of 2016-17.

So, All 70s be cool and rest at home and wait 1-2 months period.
And All 65 pointers try to NSW 190 or terrotery.


----------



## aurora.a

You can think whatever you want but the reality is that last year there are more 70 pointers this year because there's still a backlog even though they are issuing the full 104 or more invites per round, which was not the case last year. Last year there was a backlog of 70 pointers because they were limiting invites to only 25-75 per round during the first half of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

hamidaims said:


> I don't know why people are posting stupid things regarding points has increased for Accountant to 70.
> 
> Dear all Candidates There will Bulk invitation round again very soon for Accountants. All 70 will be invited within 2 months and then after Jan-Feb..... 65 pointers will be invited..
> 
> So please stop to spread wrong expectations.....the Oldest 65 EOIs will be invited first.
> The backlog of 65 pointers will close near March 2016 at the end of 2016-17.
> 
> So, All 70s be cool and rest at home and wait 1-2 months period.
> And All 65 pointers try to NSW 190 or terrotery.


I like your positive attitude but i dnt agree with you.


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> You can think whatever you want but the reality is that last year there are more 70 pointers this year because there's still a backlog even though they are issuing the full 104 or more invites per round, which was not the case last year. Last year there was a backlog of 70 pointers because they were limiting invites to only 25-75 per round during the first half of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you aurora 100% , this year situation is totally different, and its going to be worse day b day.


----------



## hamidaims

Qasim Khan.... No Situation is not worse....When they will send bulk invites 1 or 2 times then all 70s will be invited.


----------



## Qasimkhan

hamidaims said:


> Qasim Khan.... No Situation is not worse....When they will send bulk invites 1 or 2 times then all 70s will be invited.


Hope for the best, i have 65+5 but i think it is going to be
Hard for 65+5 to get ITA even NSW..


----------



## Hyderabadi

*Advise*

Hello all,

After a great struggle with PTE.. I was finally able to score 79+ after 8 attempts which has boosted my English points to 20.

I have submitted multiple EOI's:
65+10 -75 points for 489 Family sponsor visa
65 points for 189 visa
65+5-70 points for 190 (NSW)

Occupation : Management Accountant (Received positive outcome in April '16)

Could any one please predict when can I expect invitation for any of the above visas. 

Thanks
R


----------



## itsfrans

aurora.a said:


> Well this is just great - the idiot administrator at my school reported my completion date to dibp as September 2 even though I haven't even gotten my marks yet. So I have 11 days to get invited by nsw or apply for TR. I am so angry. If they had issued my completion letter last week I would have gotten invited by nsw on Friday, now instead I will probably have to waste 1500 on Tr
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry to hear that Aurora - has NSW invited 65 + 5 pointers yet, from my understanding we are quite in similar situation :|


----------



## azerty

Report should be out soon.

Getting 401 unauthorized:
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## itsfrans

Hyderabadi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> After a great struggle with PTE.. I was finally able to score 79+ after 8 attempts which has boosted my English points to 20.
> 
> I have submitted multiple EOI's:
> 65+10 -75 points for 489 Family sponsor visa
> 65 points for 189 visa
> 65+5-70 points for 190 (NSW)
> 
> Occupation : Management Accountant (Received positive outcome in April '16)
> 
> Could any one please predict when can I expect invitation for any of the above visas.
> 
> Thanks
> R


There's still a long queue for 65 pts for 189 as they are still clearing backlog for 70pts.

Best chance is to wait for NSW 190 as you got 65+5 points, the forum is expecting that they would start inviting 65+5 pointers with superior english soon - but not 100% sure when exactly - fingers crossed


----------



## aurora.a

Here's to hoping nsw invites some external auditors this Friday, although since they invited last week I'm not very hopeful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

In my opinion DIBP will slow during October-December 2016.

After Jan 2017, they will send bulk invitations same like previous year. Then all 70s backlog will finish. They will also send almost 200 invitations to 65 pointers at the end of 2016-17.

The 190 NSW will continue to send invitations to 65+5 with superior English in Oct-Nov 2016...
From December 2016, they will send invitations to 65+5 proficient+experience.

Very Less chances in this year for 190 NSW 65+5+proficient English.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> In my opinion DIBP will slow during October-December 2016.
> 
> After Jan 2017, they will send bulk invitations same like previous year. Then all 70s backlog will finish. They will also send almost 200 invitations to 65 pointers at the end of 2016-17.
> 
> The 190 NSW will continue to send invitations to 65+5 with superior English in Oct-Nov 2016...
> From December 2016, they will send invitations to 65+5 proficient+experience.
> 
> Very Less chances in this year for 190 NSW 65+5+proficient English.



Bro i would like to say only one thing, you are still living in 1560AD and thats it.


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro i would like to say only one thing, you are still living in 1560AD and thats it.


Rab Nawaz what is any wrong info in this????????


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro i would like to say only one thing, you are still living in 1560AD and thats it.



First of all see 9 October 2015 Result the backlog of 70s was 16- Aug 2015.
and At the last invitation round they invited 65 pointers...

Don't worry If they are inviting slow. They will send bulk invitations after Jan 2017


----------



## Qasimkhan

hamidaims said:


> First of all see 9 October 2015 Result the backlog of 70s was 16- Aug 2015.
> and At the last invitation round they invited 65 pointers...
> 
> Don't worry If they are inviting slow. They will send bulk invitations after Jan 2017


Hamid, i think this year unlikely this going to be happened..


----------



## azerty

Sorry Hamid, until I see the 70s cutoff move >14 days at prorata levels, I'm agreeing with the rest of the gang. It hasn't happened yet this year.


----------



## aurora.a

I guess when the report comes out I can see if there is any hope of getting an invite as external auditor this next round. I can't believe my school didn't issue me my letter on September 2 and waited until Monday to do so. If I had updated on September 2 I would have gotten invite this round! They owe me $1500 that I have to pay for a 485 which probably won't even be approved by the time I get an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> I guess when the report comes out I can see if there is any hope of getting an invite as external auditor this next round. I can't believe my school didn't issue me my letter on September 2 and waited until Monday to do so. If I had updated on September 2 I would have gotten invite this round! They owe me $1500 that I have to pay for a 485 which probably won't even be approved by the time I get an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why didn't you just apply for a Visitor visa matie?


----------



## aurora.a

blackrider89 said:


> Why didn't you just apply for a Visitor visa matie?




I'm working. Not all of us can afford just sitting onshore doing nothing while waiting for a grant. In addition I don't want to quit my third job thanks to this visa disaster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> I guess when the report comes out I can see if there is any hope of getting an invite as external auditor this next round. I can't believe my school didn't issue me my letter on September 2 and waited until Monday to do so. If I had updated on September 2 I would have gotten invite this round! They owe me $1500 that I have to pay for a 485 which probably won't even be approved by the time I get an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats sad aurora, its means when you get ITA then you have to withdraw 485
Application, what a waste of 1500 dollars.


----------



## jkfooty1

Can experts tell what are the options if TR expires ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

jkfooty1 said:


> Can experts tell what are the options if TR expires ?


Student visa i guess


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims am not gonna repeat the same data, trends and calculations for you as you are already gone through couple of pages and you have absolutely perfect idea why we are saying 65+5 without Superior English have very slim chances. Moreover, previous trends, march 2016, bulk invititions, and clearing the backlog for 190 are old stories now. In conclusion, lets assume they will invite all 65+5 without superior English but as per my knowledge, nsw rules, huge backlogs, and maximum pointers, it is highly doubtfull.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> hamidaims am not gonna repeat the same data, trends and calculations for you as you are already gone through couple of pages and you have absolutely perfect idea why we are saying 65+5 without Superior English have very slim chances. Moreover, previous trends, march 2016, bulk invititions, and clearing the backlog for 190 are old stories now. In conclusion, lets assume they will invite all 65+5 without superior English but as per my knowledge, nsw rules, huge backlogs, and maximum pointers, it is highly doubtfull.


Agreed with rab nawaz, but we are not too sure about people with superior english , in my point of view they are not in great number, According to NSW, they have almost same quota for accountants as they had in 2015-16. if they have quota then they will used it.However, i am not very hopefull due to high competition, i am trying hard to increase my points.


----------



## Ahamudul

Qasimkhan said:


> Student visa i guess


My tr is finishing soon. 

How about applying for tourist visa(600)?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Ahamudul said:


> My tr is finishing soon.
> 
> How about applying for tourist visa(600)?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


My agent told me, tourist visa 80 percent successful for TR VISA holders. Only 3 months, no working rights. 

Student visa to apply at least $4000....initial costs.. Then full tuition fee within 2months. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> My agent told me, tourist visa 80 percent successful for TR VISA holders. Only 3 months, no working rights.
> 
> Student visa to apply at least $4000....initial costs.. Then full tuition fee within 2months.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I think student visa is good option, i would suggest you dnt go for 
Tourist visa.


----------



## jkfooty1

Ahamudul said:


> My agent told me, tourist visa 80 percent successful for TR VISA holders. Only 3 months, no working rights.
> 
> Student visa to apply at least $4000....initial costs.. Then full tuition fee within 2months.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Student visa might not be a good option for people like me who did Double Masters :/


----------



## Ahamudul

jkfooty1 said:


> Student visa might not be a good option for people like me who did Double Masters :/


You are so true. 
Same here, finished Masters. 
Also, the expenses for student visa is huge.


I just need maximum of 4-5 weeks visa.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> You are so true.
> Same here, finished Masters.
> Also, the expenses for student visa is huge.
> 
> 
> I just need maximum of 4-5 weeks visa.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Its vary case to case, i am working as an assistant accountant 
And i wil claim 5 points in july but my TR going to be finished after six months.
So for me, student visa is good option to get working rights.


----------



## tan011

azerty said:


> Report should be out soon.
> 
> Getting 401 unauthorized:
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/14-september-2016-round-results.aspx


Report still not out....


----------



## tan011

Result out ... accounting cut off 5th August


----------



## azerty

tan011 said:


> Report still not out....


It is now.
Accountants : 98 invites, 5 Aug (7 days)
Auditors : 55 invites, 29 Aug (5 days) is that correct? Tot there were sept invites.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> It is now.
> 
> Accountants : 98 invites, 5 Aug (7 days)
> 
> Auditors : 55 invites, 29 Aug (5 days) is that correct? Tot there were sept invites.




Ugh, so I have no chance in this next round. It looks like the backlog is getting bigger even though they are issuing the full number of invites. I think it's safe to say 65 pointers without superior English or work experience have no chance for nsw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Ugh, so I have no chance in this next round. It looks like the backlog is getting bigger even though they are issuing the full number of invites. I think it's safe to say 65 pointers without superior English or work experience have no chance for nsw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% aurora.


----------



## jontymorgan

So help me with the maths on this for accountants and feel free to challenge or correct my assumptions because I am relatively new to this forum...

- No of 189 EOIs submitted with 70+ points is approximately 80-100 per week (based invites for last two rounds)
- Backlog of 70 pointers just before next week's invite date = approx 650-700 (7.5 weeks x 90)
- Average invites per week remaining (2500-826)/41 weeks = approx 40 invites per week

Based on this, the backlog of 70 pointers is going to increase by 40-60 per week (say an average of 50 per week). 

Assume that most of the 189 EOIs have a corresponding 190 NSW EOI and NSW does a bulk round of 1,000 invites for accountants in early December. By then the backlog of 70 pointers is 650 + 8 weeks x 50 = 1,050. If that is true then will only 70 + 5 pointers get a NSW invite? That would clear a lot of the 70 pointers from the 189 queue but if the trend of 80-100 EOIs per week with 70+ points continues and only an average of 40 invites remain per week then the 65 pointers won't be reached.

There are a lot of variables (e.g EOI submission rates, timing of NSW invites, DIBP bulk invites etc) but this seems to be the trend. Anyone agree or disagree?


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

Iscah released an estimate earlier

Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Jen-Jen M. said:


> Iscah released an estimate earlier
> 
> Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


Thanks. Iscah also seems to be predicting no 65 or 65+5 invites this year for accountants or auditors.


----------



## swathir

*EOI Submitted*

Hi ,

I have submitted my EOI today morning. I see a text stating that my experience will get recalculated when i complete '5 years' and will get my points accordingly.
Does that happen automatically or should i get my skills assessed with ACS again ?

To give you a background , 
I have 8.9years work experience in IT industry but my bachelors was in electrical background . Hence it is considered ICT minor and 4 years of my work ex is deducted , which leaves me with 4.9 years of work ex and ultimately i get 5 points . 

Please help me understand how does skillselect calculate points when i complete 5 years in next 3 months ?


----------



## aurora.a

swathir said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today morning. I see a text stating that my experience will get recalculated when i complete '5 years' and will get my points accordingly.
> 
> Does that happen automatically or should i get my skills assessed with ACS again ?
> 
> 
> 
> To give you a background ,
> 
> I have 8.9years work experience in IT industry but my bachelors was in electrical background . Hence it is considered ICT minor and 4 years of my work ex is deducted , which leaves me with 4.9 years of work ex and ultimately i get 5 points .
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me understand how does skillselect calculate points when i complete 5 years in next 3 months ?




Please read the topic. This thread is for accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

jontymorgan said:


> So help me with the maths on this for accountants and feel free to challenge or correct my assumptions because I am relatively new to this forum...
> 
> 
> 
> - No of 189 EOIs submitted with 70+ points is approximately 80-100 per week (based invites for last two rounds)
> 
> - Backlog of 70 pointers just before next week's invite date = approx 650-700 (7.5 weeks x 90)
> 
> - Average invites per week remaining (2500-826)/41 weeks = approx 40 invites per week
> 
> 
> 
> Based on this, the backlog of 70 pointers is going to increase by 40-60 per week (say an average of 50 per week).
> 
> 
> 
> Assume that most of the 189 EOIs have a corresponding 190 NSW EOI and NSW does a bulk round of 1,000 invites for accountants in early December. By then the backlog of 70 pointers is 650 + 8 weeks x 50 = 1,050. If that is true then will only 70 + 5 pointers get a NSW invite? That would clear a lot of the 70 pointers from the 189 queue but if the trend of 80-100 EOIs per week with 70+ points continues and only an average of 40 invites remain per week then the 65 pointers won't be reached.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of variables (e.g EOI submission rates, timing of NSW invites, DIBP bulk invites etc) but this seems to be the trend. Anyone agree or disagree?



The nsw total invite for accountants and auditors in total is estimated at 1,000, so the bulk invite happening would not clear that many eois. If they follow last years trend they won't issue most of the invites until January or February and the backlog will be even worse by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Attentionseeker

Wow there won't be any major rounds it seems. They have sent more invites than what everybody was expecting. All those people talking about bulk invites, there won't be one. They will never finish the quota by December.


----------



## Rab nawaz

My estimations are 100% correct regarding 65+5 and if by any chance the quota will finished in may 2017 in that case it is obvious the wait time for 70 points will be 4 months plus.


----------



## jkfooty1

Considering the current situation will EOI submitted in Feb or March with 70points stand any chance for 189 ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

:rant:


jkfooty1 said:


> Considering the current situation will EOI submitted in Feb or March with 70points stand any chance for 189 ?


2017 ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

:rant:


jkfooty1 said:


> Considering the current situation will EOI submitted in Feb or March with 70points stand any chance for 189 ?


2017 ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> :rant:
> 
> 2017 ?


Depends how nsw going to send invites.


----------



## rtsingh

Hi ..i have submitted my EOI on 12th Sep 2016 for both 189 and 190:
Accountant (General) 221111
Total points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
Have got superior english but no work experience. 
Any suggestion as to how long will the waiting period be?


----------



## Rab nawaz

rtsingh said:


> Hi ..i have submitted my EOI on 12th Sep 2016 for both 189 and 190:
> Accountant (General) 221111
> Total points: 65 for 189 and 65+5 for 190.
> Have got superior english but no work experience.
> Any suggestion as to how long will the waiting period be?



Yes the only suggestion is that, read atleast 10 previous pages before posting anything.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jontymorgan said:


> Thanks. Iscah also seems to be predicting no 65 or 65+5 invites this year for accountants or auditors.


What about EOI updated with 70 points june 2017? Any chance in next year quota??


----------



## jontymorgan

Qasimkhan said:


> What about EOI updated with 70 points june 2017? Any chance in next year quota??


It is too early to tell. We have no idea what the 2017/18 quotas will be or even if a particular occupation will remain on the list. If the current trends continue then there could be a significant backlog of 70 pointers by June 2017.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jontymorgan said:


> It is too early to tell. We have no idea what the 2017/18 quotas will be or even if a particular occupation will remain on the list. If the current trends continue then there could be a significant backlog of 70 pointers by June 2017.


100% true..


----------



## aurora.a

Those of you who pray I would really appreciate it for today.  hopefully i get invited by nsw otherwise I will have to apply for this waste of 485


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Those of you who pray I would really appreciate it for today.  hopefully i get invited by nsw otherwise I will have to apply for this waste of 485
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ray:


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Those of you who pray I would really appreciate it for today.  hopefully i get invited by nsw otherwise I will have to apply for this waste of 485
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck


----------



## hamidaims

Any Update from NSW 190 for Accountants today?


----------



## aurora.a

hamidaims said:


> Any Update from NSW 190 for Accountants today?




Nope. Thanks for everyone's prayers though - my boss decided to pay for my 485 application fee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paypilnitsa

*dublew tee*

I thought updating my EOI to 65 points would've solved my problems... but from the looks of this thread i'm not even close =|. Here's my breakup:

Applied as General Accountant with updated EOI on 22/09/2016
Age: 30
English: 20 (Superior - PTE-A)
Qualification: 15
Total: 65 (189) 65+5 (190) 65+10 (489 family sponsorship)


----------



## Rab nawaz

:bathbaby:


paypilnitsa said:


> I thought updating my EOI to 65 points would've solved my problems... but from the looks of this thread i'm not even close =|. Here's my breakup:
> 
> Applied as General Accountant with updated EOI on 22/09/2016
> Age: 30
> English: 20 (Superior - PTE-A)
> Qualification: 15
> Total: 65 (189) 65+5 (190) 65+10 (489 family sponsorship)


The award goes to you as you are first 65+5 who didnt ask when they will invite you.


----------



## elderberry

so iscah predicting that no 65 pointer with sup. english will get nsw invitation.
hey rab, was that you commenting that the prediction was wrong?


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> so iscah predicting that no 65 pointer with sup. english will get nsw invitation.
> hey rab, was that you commenting that the prediction was wrong?



Yup it was me but i have mentioned if NSW will play honestly but i never expect they have any sympthy for the candidates.


----------



## Attentionseeker

elderberry said:


> so iscah predicting that no 65 pointer with sup. english will get nsw invitation.
> hey rab, was that you commenting that the prediction was wrong?


That's quite a bold prediction considering NSW hasn't even invited much accountants yet. I am expecting a NSW round before the end of year and quite a few superior English people should get invited in that round.


----------



## Chikeak

*189 or 190*

Hi everyone
I new to this platform. I will be very appreciated if anyone can give me some suggestions. Recently I just got my PTE 65+ for each, that makes my point 70. I've updated my EOI. But I have no idea how long will it take to get the invitation. Is there any chance to apply for state nomination anywhere in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> :rant:
> 
> 2017 ?


Sorry, yes Feb, March 2017 brother


----------



## ozlucas

Chikeak said:


> Hi everyone
> I new to this platform. I will be very appreciated if anyone can give me some suggestions. Recently I just got my PTE 65+ for each, that makes my point 70. I've updated my EOI. But I have no idea how long will it take to get the invitation. Is there any chance to apply for state nomination anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


If you arrived at this forum, that means you know the DIBP website as well. Check the lastest invite rounds and you will have your answer.


----------



## paypilnitsa

Rab nawaz said:


> :bathbaby:
> 
> The award goes to you as you are first 65+5 who didnt ask when they will invite you.


Yea I read how annoyed everyone was getting over the same question. I plan on getting my work experience assessed in Jan 2017, i'm hoping DIBP doesn't increase the criteria for general accountants to 75 points by then. I wouldn't be surprised if they did though.


----------



## Rab nawaz

paypilnitsa said:


> Yea I read how annoyed everyone was getting over the same question. I plan on getting my work experience assessed in Jan 2017, i'm hoping DIBP doesn't increase the criteria for general accountants to 75 points by then. I wouldn't be surprised if they did though.



If you are going to update in january 2017 with 70 points in that case i would recommend go for both 190/189. First, if the quota will be finished at that time you may have chance to get invited by 190 in feb/march/april but if the backlog for 70s will bigger than today you may have to wait till 1st of july 2017 or even couple of months more.


----------



## paypilnitsa

Rab nawaz said:


> If you are going to update in january 2017 with 70 points in that case i would recommend go for both 190/189. First, if the quota will be finished at that time you may have chance to get invited by 190 in feb/march/april but if the backlog for 70s will bigger than today you may have to wait till 1st of july 2017 or even couple of months more.


that's the plan.


----------



## Bilawal009

Rab nawaz said:


> If you are going to update in january 2017 with 70 points in that case i would recommend go for both 190/189. First, if the quota will be finished at that time you may have chance to get invited by 190 in feb/march/april but if the backlog for 70s will bigger than today you may have to wait till 1st of july 2017 or even couple of months more.




Rab Nawaz you are suggesting every 70 pointers to go for 190 as well, though they will get invited within 2months for 189. Brother show some mercy for 65 pointers as well. The situation is not too much bad for 70 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Bilawal009 said:


> Rab Nawaz you are suggesting every 70 pointers to go for 190 as well, though they will get invited within 2months for 189. Brother show some mercy for 65 pointers as well. The situation is not too much bad for 70 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bilawal, i think 65 pointers out of the game and next year 70 pointers
Will be new 65 pointers, i hope this wont happend but could happend 
All predictions and assumptions.Hope for the best.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Bilawal009 said:


> Rab Nawaz you are suggesting every 70 pointers to go for 190 as well, though they will get invited within 2months for 189. Brother show some mercy for 65 pointers as well. The situation is not too much bad for 70 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 65 as well but that doesnt mean i have to stop someone who got 70 points and atleast have some options. Second, 2 months wait is today and we are talking about 5 months later so with every passing day get ready for the worse.


----------



## paypilnitsa

Qasimkhan said:


> Bilawal, i think 65 pointers out of the game and next year 70 pointers
> Will be new 65 pointers, i hope this wont happend but could happend
> All predictions and assumptions.Hope for the best.


and that is IF DIBP doesn't strike off accountants from the 2017-2018 list.


----------



## Qasimkhan

paypilnitsa said:


> and that is IF DIBP doesn't strike off accountants from the 2017-2018 list.


I dnt think so they gonna remove accounting from sol, accounting
Students are business for them, dibp dnt have many people for
Other occupations.. Thats only my opinion .


----------



## paypilnitsa

Qasimkhan said:


> I dnt think so they gonna remove accounting from sol, accounting
> Students are business for them, dibp dnt have many people for
> Other occupations.. Thats only my opinion .


I hope you're right bro =)


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I dnt think so they gonna remove accounting from sol, accounting
> Students are business for them, dibp dnt have many people for
> Other occupations.. Thats only my opinion .



Never underestimate the power of DIBP.


----------



## aurora.a

You guys will be happy to know I only updated 1 Eoi to 70 points. I figured there was no point updating both so I only did external auditor. Even if auditors backlog continues to move at only 5 days there's still a whole almost two months backlog of accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

aurora.a said:


> You guys will be happy to know I only updated 1 Eoi to 70 points. I figured there was no point updating both so I only did external auditor. Even if auditors backlog continues to move at only 5 days there's still a whole almost two months backlog of accountants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Aurora.. can u tell what subjects differ for sxternal auditor from general accountant.. could you please tell if you know.. thanks heaps..


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Never underestimate the power of DIBP.


All estimations only, what going to be happen God Knows.


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Hi Aurora.. can u tell what subjects differ for sxternal auditor from general accountant.. could you please tell if you know.. thanks heaps..


1 subject mate: Auditing and Assurance Services.


----------



## drashti

Hi All, I am going to get assessed myself. Which occupation I should opt Accountant or Auditor so that I can get invitation earlier...


----------



## Ange007

blackrider89 said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Aurora.. can u tell what subjects differ for sxternal auditor from general accountant.. could you please tell if you know.. thanks heaps..
> 
> 
> 
> 1 subject mate: Auditing and Assurance Services.
Click to expand...


Cheers mate..!!! This is for one of my friends.. thank you!


----------



## 1322146

Hi everyone! I've been quietly following this forum for a couple of months now.
I've submitted my EOI on 23.09.16
20p English 
15p Degree
5p Aus study
30p age
70 total

I have two questions which I hope someone can answer

1) Some people here refer to my immi tracker although information there is very limited, it's really hard to make some assumptions based on info provided by users of my immi tracker...for example if we look up invitations issued on 14.09 theres only about 30 results... why worry about it at all?

2) Are states invites issued on the same dates as others? Is there the way to track number of actual accountants invited by NSW? I understand the Gov website provides some statistics but those again are quite limited...

Thanks and good luck for tonight everyone!


----------



## azerty

MrElliot said:


> Hi everyone! I've been quietly following this forum for a couple of months now.
> I've submitted my EOI on 23.09.16
> 20p English
> 15p Degree
> 5p Aus study
> 30p age
> 70 total
> 
> I have two questions which I hope someone can answer
> 
> 1) Some people here refer to my immi tracker although information there is very limited, it's really hard to make some assumptions based on info provided by users of my immi tracker...for example if we look up invitations issued on 14.09 theres only about 30 results... why worry about it at all?
> 
> 2) Are states invites issued on the same dates as others? Is there the way to track number of actual accountants invited by NSW? I understand the Gov website provides some statistics but those again are quite limited...
> 
> Thanks and good luck for tonight everyone!


1) The round reports give a better understanding of how the round went, but I still do rely on info in places including immitracker to get an idea on how the round went on the day itself. It is useful in it's own way.

2) The states do not coordinate their invites so they can happen on different days. And as far as i know, there isn't a break down of 190 invitations by occupations.

Good luck to all for tonight!


----------



## urooj

Anyone who receives invitation today pls update us here 

2212 external auditor 
189 EOI 31 AUG 2015 
POINTS 60
UPDATED POINTS TO 65 MARCH 2016
190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS


----------



## tan011

Any invite???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

NewStars has it up to 70 points:

Accountants: Aug 9 (previously Aug 5)
Auditors : Sept 8 (Previously Aug 29)

so far.

Has anyone after these dates been invited/not invited

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## azerty

azerty said:


> NewStars has it up to 70 points:
> 
> Accountants: Aug 9 (previously Aug 5)
> Auditors : Sept 8 (Previously Aug 29)
> 
> so far.
> 
> Has anyone after these dates been invited/not invited
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See Rule 10, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


<*SNIP*> -*See Rule 5*

Accountants are at aug 11 from last read of the thread. Pls do chime in if you've been invited.


----------



## Devina2008

Hi im new to this forum, with full of hope of getting invitation with 65+5(ss) points as an accountant i submitted my eoi on 3rd of july 2016, waiting desperately for the invitation but didnt get one yet, started searching in google about how long does it take to get invited, came through this forum and a huge disappointment came accross me getting to know that so many 65 + accountant are waiting for so long. Now im so worried that even 65 points is almost out of the list. So should i expect invitation at all???


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

No invitation. still keeping my hopes 😊 💪

2211
Accountant
EOI 189 65 pts - 22 Feb 2016
EOI 489 FS 75 pts - 2 Sept 2016
EOI 190 70 pts - 22 Sept 2016



Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> NewStars has it up to 70 points:
> 
> Accountants: Aug 9 (previously Aug 5)
> Auditors : Sept 8 (Previously Aug 29)
> 
> so far.
> 
> Has anyone after these dates been invited/not invited


 
Hopefully this means I can get an invite as external auditor within the next 2-3 rounds. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_poe

Hi guys

Invitation received for 189 under general accountant. 70 points, EOI submitted 12 Aug.


----------



## azerty

NewStar's morning report has it on (70 points)

Accountant: Aug 15
Auditor: Sept 10


----------



## azerty

Right now, I'm taking any movement close to 14 days as a victory of sorts.

Hopefully the queue isn't too bad by the time my brother graduates at the end of the year. ray:


----------



## casual

Invitation received.

Occupation: Accountant 
EOI: Aug 16
70 points

I hope this is good news since we know the cut-off date moved at least 11 days from last round.

Thank you azerty for all the info, I've been following this thread for a couple of months now. I'm trying to contribute today since I have new information to share.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> NewStar's morning report has it on (70 points)
> 
> 
> Accountant: Aug 15
> 
> Auditor: Sept 10




Wow, so I might actually get an invite next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Wow, so I might actually get an invite next round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Fingers crossed




Yes but I'm lodging my 485 today. What a waste 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Yes but I'm lodging my 485 today. What a waste
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the feeling 
But at least there's light at the end of the tunnel now. It's been a long ride for you.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I know the feeling
> But at least there's light at the end of the tunnel now. It's been a long ride for you.




And it's closer than I was expecting! I thought maybe in November I'd get an invite. Hope things will be okay for your brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

casual said:


> Invitation received.
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> EOI: Aug 16
> 70 points
> 
> I hope this is good news since we know the cut-off date moved at least 11 days from last round.
> 
> Thank you azerty for all the info, I've been following this thread for a couple of months now. I'm trying to contribute today since I have new information to share.


Thanks a lot for the info, Casual!


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> And it's closer than I was expecting! I thought maybe in November I'd get an invite. Hope things will be okay for your brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! fingers crossed for my brother. Studying in a regional area turned out to be a lot more crucial than I ever expected.

He should get an invite as long as things don't change too much.


----------



## elderberry

is it a double invitation round?

Thank you azerty for translating newstar reports.

by the way, azerty whats you points breakdown


----------



## azerty

elderberry said:


> is it a double invitation round?
> 
> Thank you azerty for translating newstar reports.
> 
> by the way, azerty whats you points breakdown


Guess we'll have to wait for the report.

My brother's only graduating at the end of the year. But he'll be going in with 75.
Age 30, deg 15, eng 20, austudy 5, regional 5. :fingerscrossed:

I truely wasn't expecting needing to reach that level of points or feeling a bit stressed even with that number of points.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Guess we'll have to wait for the report.
> 
> My brother's only graduating at the end of the year. But he'll be going in with 75.
> Age 30, deg 15, eng 20, edu 5, regional 5. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I truely wasn't expecting needing to reach that level of points or feeling a bit stressed even with that number of points.




I think he will be okay even at the end of the year with 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

elderberry said:


> is it a double invitation round?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you azerty for translating newstar reports.
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, azerty whats you points breakdown




I don't think it's a double round because there's quite a lot of movement in the non pro rata occupations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I don't think it's a double round because there's quite a lot of movement in the non pro rata occupations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good point. They are also running out of non-prorata eois again. (Around 3 weeks move this invitation round and prob aonther 3 weeks in queue for the first october round)

Will have to wait and see how it may affect the number of prorata invites next month.


----------



## aurora.a

Also azerty, i would use icaa for my skills assessment at the end of the year rather than cpa Australia. I don't know if maybe it was because I applied during the peak season but it took cpa a whole month to do my assessment. Icaa did mine within 7 days ifi remember correctly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Also azerty, i would use icaa for my skills assessment at the end of the year rather than cpa Australia. I don't know if maybe it was because I applied during the peak season but it took cpa a whole month to do my assessment. Icaa did mine within 7 days ifi remember correctly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will pass that info on.


----------



## Devina2008

So no hope for 65 pointers this year??


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Yes but I'm lodging my 485 today. What a waste
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You dnt have pay for it aurora anyway, its kinda drill for 189 😁


----------



## Qasimkhan

Devina2008 said:


> So no hope for 65 pointers this year??


According to fact n figures no but hearts says yes lol,


----------



## Devina2008

Is it a good idea to apply for 489 regional sponsor visa instead of waiting for 190 with 70 points (65+5) ?? Please suggest me


----------



## aurora.a

Devina2008 said:


> Is it a good idea to apply for 489 regional sponsor visa instead of waiting for 190 with 70 points (65+5) ?? Please suggest me




Please read the information on skillselect. We keep getting this question over and over again. 489 isn't issued to pro rata occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

aurora.a said:


> Please read the information on skillselect. We keep getting this question over and over again. 489 isn't issued to pro rata occupations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Aurora and azert both of you guys kindly keep connected with the forum even you guys got invitition because it is really hard to explain everything from the start and you guys are following the forum from ages and yours suggestions are always valuable. Moreover, FAIS if you are active kindly express yours opinion regarding the fairy tale story of bulk invititions for 65+5.


----------



## razjoee

aurora.a said:


> Wow, so I might actually get an invite next round
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will


----------



## razjoee

aurora.a said:


> Also azerty, i would use icaa for my skills assessment at the end of the year rather than cpa Australia. I don't know if maybe it was because I applied during the peak season but it took cpa a whole month to do my assessment. Icaa did mine within 7 days ifi remember correctly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine also took a bit over a month with CPA. their processing times are longish..


----------



## Sun0930

aurora.a said:


> I don't think it's a double round because there's quite a lot of movement in the non pro rata occupations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have u submitted EOI for 190?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sun0930 said:


> Have u submitted EOI for 190?



Have you read previous 15 pages ??


----------



## Sun0930

Rab nawaz said:


> Have you read previous 15 pages ??


First of all, I can't recall for every individual's status...I have a life. Moreover, this is non of your concern as I didn't ask you.. so please take it easy & don't get frustrated becoz u not getting an invite...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sun0930 said:


> First of all, I can't recall for every individual's status...I have a life. Moreover, this is non of your concern as I didn't ask you.. so please take it easy & don't get frustrated becoz u not getting an invite...


First, if you have a life we all have life and we do not have time to read every single notification especially when it comes to same questions 5 times a day. second, aurora has mentioned more than 10 times he did apply for 190 as well but you dont wanna read 5 pages and start posting straight away. Third, i have patience and i never ask anyone when did they will invite me. Fourth, i will have 70 points soon so am not worried about my invitition at all.


----------



## pm07g101

Sun0930 said:


> First of all, I can't recall for every individual's status...I have a life. Moreover, this is non of your concern as I didn't ask you.. so please take it easy & don't get frustrated becoz u not getting an invite...



Hi, 

Please show your respect to senior member here.
Did you see how many posts you have?
I don't believe the attitute will get a good live in AU.
Maybe you just upset, but please, think before fighting anything.
Good luck!!


----------



## aurora.a

I just received invitation to apply for NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grats, Aurora! arty:


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Grats, Aurora! arty:




I know! I'm at work otherwise I'd run around screaming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I know! I'm at work otherwise I'd run around screaming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, lunchtime is coming up.. not too long before you can start


----------



## aurora.a

I think I'm going to accept and not wait for 189. I'm going to give them a call later to expedite approval even though I just lodged 485, otherwise I'm going to run into some problems with the bridging visa if I withdraw 485 after I lodge for 190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

aurora.a said:


> I think I'm going to accept and not wait for 189. I'm going to give them a call later to expedite approval even though I just lodged 485, otherwise I'm going to run into some problems with the bridging visa if I withdraw 485 after I lodge for 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


since you've already applied for 485, why do you need to go with 190, you're going to get the 189 in next round anyway.


----------



## aurora.a

elderberry said:


> since you've already applied for 485, why do you need to go with 190, you're going to get the 189 in next round anyway.




I explained in the post you quoted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elderberry

Totally forgot. Congrats mate! been a long time coming


----------



## Viaan

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Aurora


----------



## Devina2008

Aurora many many congratulations  so happy for you !! I was so depressed yesterday and your invitation give me a new hope  hopefully I can post the same thing very soon


----------



## Hedwig

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats! What a long waiting time  So you don't wait for 189 anymore?

I have been following this thread in the last 5 months and I have given up hope with NSW. I have tried NT instead


----------



## Devina2008

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your DOE ?? And point break down??


----------



## Rab nawaz

Many many congrts aurora and my prediction was correct and you are one of those lucky people who got invited 65+5 and thats why i had mentioned yesterday dont leave the forum even you got invited and today you got invititom.


----------



## elderberry

Rab nawaz said:


> Many many congrts aurora and my prediction was correct and you are one of those lucky people who got invited 65+5 and thats why i had mentioned yesterday dont leave the forum even you got invited and today you got invititom.


he/she has 70+5


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Aurora,


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> he/she has 70+5



Sorry i forgot he did update EOI on 70.


----------



## Attentionseeker

aurora.a said:


> I think I'm going to accept and not wait for 189. I'm going to give them a call later to expedite approval even though I just lodged 485, otherwise I'm going to run into some problems with the bridging visa if I withdraw 485 after I lodge for 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Keep in mind, you only get bridging visa once the application for nomination is approved and invitation to apply for visa has been been received.


----------



## iaauditor

Congrats Aurora.

Guys, I have a query. Will CO accept a certificate from ICAI stating that the all the groups were cleared in English as a medium as a Functional english proof for a wife. My consultant is focusing on to get the letter for Bachelor Degree or PTE.

Please suggest.

Thanks,
IA Auditor


----------



## Neyogasgas

Praise God for you Aurora. I am so excited seeing this. Wow! At last!!


----------



## favour28

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations aurora.When hubby told me this morning,I practically jumped with joy.
We have both been following this because of you.


Congrats again.


----------



## jigargandhi

Viaan said:


> Congrats Aurora


Congrats Aurora..How much time it took you to get the invite. I have the same scores applied for accountant. 
Submission dates :189 applied on 31/07/16 and 190 on 17/09/16


----------



## genpmel

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congratulations Aurora :-  . Well deserved! you have waited like forever.


----------



## aurora.a

jigargandhi said:


> Congrats Aurora..How much time it took you to get the invite. I have the same scores applied for accountant.
> 
> Submission dates :189 applied on 31/07/16 and 190 on 17/09/16




9 days, as I updated on 21/09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

genpmel said:


> Congratulations Aurora :-  . Well deserved! you have waited like forever.




Thank you. I lodged my Eoi originally on 04/01, so it really has been a long wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razjoee

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Aurora. most of us (ive just read favour28/neyogas saying that too) were on the forum just wishing u well. Its been a long journey till now, u been keeping the outlook positive and working hard to get result. I guess the rest is already in place for NSW and DIBP applications. soon youll be talking of the golden email 

EOI submitted accoutants still needs to tap into your wealth of knowledge keep strolling by and assisting some of the guys in what you know like Rab nawaz just said yesterday. all the best.


----------



## aurora.a

I forgot to mention - I did end up updating my accountant Eoi to 70 points as well, because I was suspecting I would get an invite today. This means I am going to withdraw the one for external auditor and not waste the spot for 189, and apply for nomination using the accountant Eoi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

aurora.a said:


> I forgot to mention - I did end up updating my accountant Eoi to 70 points as well, because I was suspecting I would get an invite today. This means I am going to withdraw the one for external auditor and not waste the spot for 189, and apply for nomination using the accountant Eoi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats aurora..happy for u..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Wow! That is such fantastic news Aurora, many congrats and all the best, and be around on this thread, always look forward to your posts.


----------



## aurora.a

Don't worry guys, I will still be on here to complain about the application process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

What was your updated DoE, and any idea what have been the cut off dates for 190 for both Ex. Auditor and Accountants.


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> What was your updated DoE, and any idea what have been the cut off dates for 190 for both Ex. Auditor and Accountants.




I updated the external auditor Eoi on 21/09 and the accountant one 27/09. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickel86

Hi everyone

I am not an active member of this forum but your posts have been informative and helpful for me.

I would like to inform you guys that I received an invite from NSW today. EOI date is 15/09 and I had 70+5 points for Accountant (General). 

P.S (not totally relevant to this group) The only issue is my wife is expecting and due mid November. Can somebody guide me how should I manage the timeline so that newborn is included in visa application too.


----------



## bridge93

Congrats aurora. I joined and followed this forum around the same time as you at least one of us is getting through so I'm happy for you. With 65 points don't think I'll be getting to stay here permanentely which depresses me a lot but that's life I guess


----------



## elderberry

aurora.a said:


> I updated the external auditor Eoi on 21/09 and the accountant one 27/09.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the process would be smooth here on wards for you.


----------



## 1322146

Well seems like it's all happening! I also received an invite from NSW today (70+5) and applied for a nomination...They say it's gonna take 12 weeks to get assessed...Does it really take this long?! Neverending story...


----------



## Nickel86

MrElliot said:


> Well seems like it's all happening! I also received an invite from NSW today (70+5) and applied for a nomination...They say it's gonna take 12 weeks to get assessed...Does it really take this long?! Neverending story...


You mean NSW will take 12 weeks to assess?


----------



## aurora.a

MrElliot said:


> Well seems like it's all happening! I also received an invite from NSW today (70+5) and applied for a nomination...They say it's gonna take 12 weeks to get assessed...Does it really take this long?! Neverending story...




They aren't inviting that many people currently so people in the other thread have been reporting it taking around 2 weeks to get approval


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm07g101

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulation!!

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## 1322146

aurora.a said:


> They aren't inviting that many people currently so people in the other thread have been reporting it taking around 2 weeks to get approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope that's gonna happen, it would be awesome if we get it so soon


----------



## aurora.a

MrElliot said:


> I hope that's gonna happen, it would be awesome if we get it so soon




I'm not sure because it looks like they invited a lot of people today, so approval time may slow down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

bridge93 said:


> Congrats aurora. I joined and followed this forum around the same time as you at least one of us is getting through so I'm happy for you. With 65 points don't think I'll be getting to stay here permanentely which depresses me a lot but that's life I guess




I actually joined this forum in December when I submitted my first skills assessment. I think 65+5 with superior English can still get invitation if the backlog for 70 pointers in 189 doesn't get too much worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

👋 hello good people's

I just got my new passport. 

Can I updated my EOI?

How it gonna affect my EOI? 

Any recommendations? 

Just let you know, I have 65points since April, general accountant. 
I don't think I will be involved unless having 70 points. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Ahamudul said:


> 👋 hello good people's
> 
> I just got my new passport.
> 
> Can I updated my EOI?
> 
> How it gonna affect my EOI?
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Just let you know, I have 65points since April, general accountant.
> I don't think I will be involved unless having 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Typo..." Invited "

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88

aurora.a said:


> I just received invitation to apply for NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate :first::first::first::first:

I'm wondering if the 70 points you mentioned in your signature is including the 5 points of state sponsorship :music:


----------



## Neyogasgas

aurora.a said:


> Don't worry guys, I will still be on here to complain about the application process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:joy:


----------



## taran87

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Hopefully some of the members here can help me with few doubts I have regarding the work experience section in EOI. 

I am applying for both 189 and 190(NSW).

Occupation: Accountant General

Points Breakup:

Age:30
PTE-A:20 (90/90/90/90)
Qualification:15 (Suitable assessment from ICAA)
State Sponsorship:5

I currently have 3+ years of experience but I didn't get the same assessed from ICAA because I didn't want to disclose my plans of moving abroad to my current employer. 

Now my question is, do I declare my work experience in my EOI?
Will not declaring work experience have any adverse impact on my chances of getting a visa?
Can I mention my experience in EOI even though I haven't got the same assessed by ICAA?

Really confused. Please help.


----------



## taran87

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Hopefully some of the members here can help me with few doubts I have regarding the work experience section in EOI. 

I am applying for both 189 and 190(NSW).

Occupation: Accountant General

Points Breakup:

Age:30
PTE-A:20 (90/90/90/90)
Qualification:15 (Suitable assessment from ICAA)
State Sponsorship:5

I currently have 3+ years of experience but I didn't get the same assessed from ICAA because I didn't want to disclose my plans of moving abroad to my current employer. 

Now my question is, do I declare my work experience in my EOI?
Will not declaring work experience have any adverse impact on my chances of getting a visa?
Can I mention my experience in EOI even though I haven't got the same assessed by ICAA?

Really confused. Please help.


----------



## Michaelphbell

Hi

Great forum and loads of useful advice. 

There is one bit of advice I can not seem to find but am keen for regarding maximising my points for my 15 years of accounting experience.

I am a Management Accountant that has progressed well in one bluechip company over the last 15 years. However when CPA have assessed my experience In the last ten years they consider I only have 4 years of key management accounting experience. This is because as I was encouraged to broaden my experience if I wanted to become a finance director, therefore I did 4 years an internal auditor within that company and 2 years as an accountant designing and implementing a new General Ledger and AP/AR system. Unfortunately these 2 broader experience jobs do not seem to have qualified as management accountant roles in the eyes of CPA.

My question is has anyone suffered a similar issue and overcome it somehow by including broader accountancy experience to gain more points?


----------



## gr33nb0y

Hi guys, any idea what is the waiting time currently for 189 Accounting for 75 points ? Just got the pte result this morning, super excited 

By the way, also withdrew 190 eoi


----------



## Devina2008

gr33nb0y said:


> Hi guys, any idea what is the waiting time currently for 189 Accounting for 75 points ? Just got the pte result this morning, super excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, also withdrew 190 eoi


Congrats, in how many attempts did you get your Pte score?? I I'm planning to try again for 79+ ,I currently have L 77, r 69, s 72, w 79


----------



## Attentionseeker

gr33nb0y said:


> Hi guys, any idea what is the waiting time currently for 189 Accounting for 75 points ? Just got the pte result this morning, super excited
> 
> By the way, also withdrew 190 eoi


You will get an invite whenever is the next round.


----------



## gr33nb0y

Devina2008 said:


> Congrats, in how many attempts did you get your Pte score?? I I'm planning to try again for 79+ ,I currently have L 77, r 69, s 72, w 79


Thank you. Got the result I want in the 2nd attempt


----------



## drashti

Hi, is Mark sheets of all year and degree certificate are enough to get positive assessment from IPAA or transcript from university is compulsory to get positive outcome?


----------



## Horus_88

Hi Guys , I'm wondering if anyone applying as accountant with 65+5 points got invited through NSW (or any one with my points breakdown in signature) ?


----------



## elderberry

successcre8or said:


> Hi Guys , I'm wondering if anyone applying as accountant with 65+5 points got invited through NSW (or any one with my points breakdown in signature) ?


No :juggle:


----------



## Horus_88

elderberry said:


> No :juggle:


:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## tan011

Hi all doe 20th August time 9.20am. What is the possibility of getting invitation next round? Please suggestion. 70 points


----------



## taran87

Hi,

Can someone please help me with this query?



taran87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Hopefully some of the members here can help me with few doubts I have regarding the work experience section in EOI.
> 
> I am applying for both 189 and 190(NSW).
> 
> Occupation: Accountant General
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age:30
> PTE-A:20 (90/90/90/90)
> Qualification:15 (Suitable assessment from ICAA)
> State Sponsorship:5
> 
> I currently have 3+ years of experience but I didn't get the same assessed from ICAA because I didn't want to disclose my plans of moving abroad to my current employer.
> 
> Now my question is, do I declare my work experience in my EOI?
> Will not declaring work experience have any adverse impact on my chances of getting a visa?
> Can I mention my experience in EOI even though I haven't got the same assessed by ICAA?
> 
> Really confused. Please help.


----------



## elderberry

tan011 said:


> Hi all doe 20th August time 9.20am. What is the possibility of getting invitation next round? Please suggestion. 70 points


next round, considering the 70's backlog is at somewhere around 16-18 august. good luck


----------



## elderberry

taran87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Hopefully some of the members here can help me with few doubts I have regarding the work experience section in EOI.
> 
> I am applying for both 189 and 190(NSW).
> 
> Occupation: Accountant General
> 
> Points Breakup:
> 
> Age:30
> PTE-A:20 (90/90/90/90)
> Qualification:15 (Suitable assessment from ICAA)
> State Sponsorship:5
> 
> I currently have 3+ years of experience but I didn't get the same assessed from ICAA because I didn't want to disclose my plans of moving abroad to my current employer.
> 
> Now my question is, do I declare my work experience in my EOI?
> Will not declaring work experience have any adverse impact on my chances of getting a visa?
> Can I mention my experience in EOI even though I haven't got the same assessed by ICAA?
> 
> Really confused. Please help.


you can mention your experience, but if you don't want them to verify, you have to mention that you don't claim points for it.


----------



## shailsol

July - September round for 221111 is following last year trend with demand slightly increased. If it follows same pattern as last year then 65+5 with superior English will definitely get NSW invitation. It all depends on how October - December skillselect round performs???!!! It must show backlog of 70 pointers to decreased.


----------



## commie_rick

taran87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me with this query?


Hello there, I will help you to my best of knowledge. First of all you got to understand the point system.

I will put in it Audit, accounting way of thinking to help you to understand.

The point system works on supply and demand, if there is a shortage of manpower for certain jobs, the Australian government will list it in the CSOL. If any region requires an increase of population, the local government will list the occupations that it is demanding for and region which required migrants to reside in the SOL and the local government website..

Every applicant will file an EOI and claim the points they have. This is where the accounting/ audit example comes it. if you as an accountant or auditor see a journal entry which is above the procurement threshold, you would request the department to produce the payment voucher or supporting documents to attest to the journal entry , wouldn't you ?

You would also ask for the sign-off provided by the CFO or CEO for such a high amount of payment as well.

just think of yourself being audited when the aussie government has invited you to file a nomination.
Ok, you said that you have 70 points and xxx years of working experience. Let's look at your supporting documents.

The skill assessment body is independent to provide a reasonable assurance that you are who you claim you are. Therefore if you say you have xxx working experience but have no supporting documents, how credible are your words ? The aussie government has to do it part to weed out fraudsters

Hope this helps.


----------



## commie_rick

shailsol said:


> July - September round for 221111 is following last year trend with demand slightly increased. If it follows same pattern as last year then 65+5 with superior English will definitely get NSW invitation. It all depends on how October - December skillselect round performs???!!! It must show backlog of 70 pointers to decreased.


well, that possible. But if there are a surge of 70 pointers within this month or next. the 65 points will have less chances


----------



## aurora.a

taran87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me with this query?




I didn't get my work experience assessed but my understanding is that you don't necessarily have to get work experience assessed by cpa/icaa. However it's very risky. If dibp does the work verification and finds that your experience does not fit the responsibilities they require, your visa will be denied if you claimed points for work experience in your Eoi because you will have overclaimed your points. If you don't want to claim points for experience, then it's fine but the current cut off for 189 is 70 points with the backlog getting longer every round. There's also no guarantee nsw will invite 65+5 applicants especially since the 70 pointer backlog is getting longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

shailsol said:


> July - September round for 221111 is following last year trend with demand slightly increased. If it follows same pattern as last year then 65+5 with superior English will definitely get NSW invitation. It all depends on how October - December skillselect round performs???!!! It must show backlog of 70 pointers to decreased.




Mate, I have no idea where you are getting this idea. This time last year they were not issuing the full number of pro rata invites per round, which was the only reason why the backlog of 70 eois was getting longer. This year the backlog is getting longer even though they are issuing the full number of invites each round needed to last until round 22


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigarvrutika

Ahamudul said:


> Jigarvrutika said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I have submitted my eoi in December 8th 2015 with 60 points for nsw, i havent received my eoi yet , please tell me how long still i have to waite , occupational i have applied for is cook
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I lodged with 60 on 9th November.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do toy know the time frame ?

How long so we have to still waite ?


----------



## Alexx1

*EOI General Accountant VISA 190*

Dear all

I am new on this page and it has really helpful content. Appreciate the effort.

I submitted my EOI last week for ACT state nomination visa 190 under General Accountant. I am currently doing a PHD in Canberra, ACT. My details are: 

Bachelors and Masters assessed equivalent to Australian standards (15 points), 
Age 24 years (25 points), 
PTE 90 across all (20 points)
5 points for state.

Total points 65.

Although not in a hurry but anyone knows the approx time I should keep in mind until I receive an EOI? 

Thanks
Alex


----------



## itsfrans

does anybody know the queue for 70pts (189), the results for 28 September round has not been out yet :|


----------



## azerty

Alexx1 said:


> Dear all
> 
> I am new on this page and it has really helpful content. Appreciate the effort.
> 
> I submitted my EOI last week for ACT state nomination visa 190 under General Accountant. I am currently doing a PHD in Canberra, ACT. My details are:
> 
> Bachelors and Masters assessed equivalent to Australian standards (15 points),
> Age 24 years (25 points),
> PTE 90 across all (20 points)
> 5 points for state.
> 
> Total points 65.
> 
> Although not in a hurry but anyone knows the approx time I should keep in mind until I receive an EOI?
> 
> Thanks
> Alex


I think you'll prob find it better to contact ACT directly. Most information you see here is on 189 and 190 NSW ( which most people are able to apply for).

A friend of mine who applied for SA nomination found them very helpful, so hopefully yours will be the same.


----------



## Alexx1

azerty said:


> I think you'll prob find it better to contact ACT directly. Most information you see here is on 189 and 190 NSW ( which most people are able to apply for).
> 
> A friend of mine who applied for SA nomination found them very helpful, so hopefully yours will be the same.


Thanks mate! I will do that but will have to search how to contact them.

Cheers


----------



## Mody30

Hello all,

I want to know if my assessment comes negative from Cpa Australia, could I get a foundation exam to complete it or no ?

In this case, can I get my work experience points after reassessment or no ?

please I need elaborate explain for this points

thanks in advance


----------



## drashti

Mody30 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to know if my assessment comes negative from Cpa Australia, could I get a foundation exam to complete it or no ?
> 
> In this case, can I get my work experience points after reassessment or no ?
> 
> please I need elaborate explain for this points
> 
> thanks in advance


I think CPA is the only one who can answer this better...


----------



## Alexx1

Mody30 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to know if my assessment comes negative from Cpa Australia, could I get a foundation exam to complete it or no ?
> 
> In this case, can I get my work experience points after reassessment or no ?
> 
> please I need elaborate explain for this points
> 
> thanks in advance


Yes dear just pass foundation exams of CPA. They are easy. After that CPA will issue you a positive assessment.


----------



## Mody30

Alexx1 said:


> Yes dear just pass foundation exams of CPA. They are easy. After that CPA will issue you a positive assessment.


Thank you so much

what about the experience points ?
do I get the experience points after the reassessment ?


----------



## Alexx1

Mody30 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> what about the experience points ?
> do I get the experience points after the reassessment ?


Yes unfortunately you can only get your experienced assessed after you are done with CPA migration assessment with a positive outcome.


----------



## Mody30

Alexx1 said:


> Yes unfortunately you can only get your experienced assessed after you are done with CPA migration assessment with a positive outcome.



I meant that if I work from 2010 to 2016 and I got a negative assessment then I passed the Foundation exam and get a positive assessment. in this case, do I get 10 points for the previous experience or they won't take it into account ?


----------



## Alexx1

Mody30 said:


> I meant that if I work from 2010 to 2016 and I got a negative assessment then I passed the Foundation exam and get a positive assessment. in this case, do I get 10 points for the previous experience or they won't take it into account ?


I dont know about that sorry. call CPA and confirm.


----------



## Vovo

How is NT state nomination for offshore applicants? Accountants are on the NT list but website states that some oxcupations may need a job offer withouts specifying which ones. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mody30

Vovo said:


> How is NT state nomination for offshore applicants? Accountants are on the NT list but website states that some oxcupations may need a job offer withouts specifying which ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


you can go without a job offer but you have to show funds in assets and bank account.


----------



## Vovo

Mody30 said:


> you can go without a job offer but you have to show funds in assets and bank account.


Thank you. Let me try

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Mody30 said:


> I meant that if I work from 2010 to 2016 and I got a negative assessment then I passed the Foundation exam and get a positive assessment. in this case, do I get 10 points for the previous experience or they won't take it into account ?




CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:

- assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for

-undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia

-paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week


When did you complete your Bachelors?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mody30

aurora.a said:


> CPA Australia will recognise employment that is:
> 
> - assessed as closely related to the ANZSCO occupation you have received a positive skills assessment outcome for
> 
> -undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification (or combination of qualifications) that is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor Degree according to AEI-NOOSR and CPA Australia
> 
> -paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week
> 
> 
> When did you complete your Bachelors?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have completed in 2009 and my work from 2010
but I ask about If I have an foundation exam in their opinion .. will I lost my experience points in this case for the period 2010 : 2015 ?


----------



## aurora.a

Mody30 said:


> I have completed in 2009 and my work from 2010
> 
> but I ask about If I have an foundation exam in their opinion .. will I lost my experience points in this case for the period 2010 : 2015 ?




I know. They are saying if your bachelors is assessed as equivalent to an Australian bachelors, then you may be able to get a positive assessment for your work experience if it began after the completion of your degree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Mody30 said:


> you can go without a job offer but you have to show funds in assets and bank account.


What about people onshore? Any idea about NT nomination?


----------



## Mody30

Qasimkhan said:


> What about people onshore? Any idea about NT nomination?


the same


----------



## Ange007

For people on shore min 3months work experience in relevant field in NT is needed to apply for 489 visa.. for exceptional circumstances you can even apply for 190..
This is valid only for Onshore..with a 485 visa only.. other visas you got to show funds and so on..


----------



## hamidaims

Mody30 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to know if my assessment comes negative from Cpa Australia, could I get a foundation exam to complete it or no ?
> 
> In this case, can I get my work experience points after reassessment or no ?
> 
> please I need elaborate explain for this points
> 
> thanks in advance



Mr. This is correct information for you...

You can get work experience certificate after Positive Qualification Assessment.
They will count your work experience after Australian 14 year education. No impact of foundation completion on work experience.

Suppose you complete 14 year Australian qualification in Dec 2005 and started work immediately after completion then they will count your work experience from Jan 2006.

No impact of negative or positive assessment. you can apply again after completion of Foundation Exams.... If they will send you work assessment with wrong dates then you can email them to correct the certificate.. They will re-issue your certificate within 15 days.


----------



## hamidaims

When DIBP will update its skill select dates?


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> When DIBP will update its skill select dates?


They are extremely unpredictable with the release of those reports.

You can throw a dice and it probably has as much a chance of guessing when they will release the report as all of us.


----------



## FraB

Hi guys!

I'm new here, I must say thanks to this forum I've understood a lot of things. 

Anyway, talking about the thread, I submitted me EOI for the 189 visa on September 22nd for Accountants General, with 70 points (I don't know how to put my history in the signature).

I think there's a bit of confusion with Accountants these days, with the pro rata thing going on...so I was wondering whether it is reasonable to expect an invitation in October...or it is still too early maybe?


----------



## azerty

FraB said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm new here, I must say thanks to this forum I've understood a lot of things.
> 
> Anyway, talking about the thread, I submitted me EOI for the 189 visa on September 22nd for Accountants General, with 70 points (I don't know how to put my history in the signature).
> 
> I think there's a bit of confusion with Accountants these days, with the pro rata thing going on...so I was wondering whether it is reasonable to expect an invitation in October...or it is still too early maybe?


From the information given by those who got invited (since the report isnt out), the 70 point accountant cutoff is currently at about mid august.

With the cutoff moving at about slightly more than a week per round, it's probably more realistic to expect the invitation at around nov-dec the way it is currently moving.


----------



## FraB

azerty said:


> From the information given by those who got invited (since the report isnt out), the 70 point accountant cutoff is currently at about mid august.
> 
> With the cutoff moving at about slightly more than a week per round, it's probably more realistic to expect the invitation at around nov-dec the way it is currently moving.


Thank you!

Yeah I was looking at the past reports and I was thinking that it is a bit too early. Well, I guess waiting for a couple or three months is fair, given how much time other people wait usually


----------



## Tina Barboza

*Need help*



randhir510 said:


> I have completed my masters in 2009 and than for the next two years i had work experience not not in my nominated field, so altogether i have experience of 4 years and 9 months in my nominated field.
> I have claimed 5 extra points for my australian studies. That's why i have 65. actually i had 70 points, but this October i turned 33 and my points reduced to 65. Next year in april, i can claim 10 points and than again my points will increased to 70. But i have doubt, by the time things going to be too late as current backlog of 70 pointers is for 2 months and looking at the current scenario, who knows from next financial year, accounting will not be part of SOL anymore, it's already comes under flagged occupation list.


Just one quick question, have you completed you Master is Finance? like MBA finance and do all subjects match the CPA standards?


----------



## Mody30

hamidaims said:


> Mr. This is correct information for you...
> 
> You can get work experience certificate after Positive Qualification Assessment.
> They will count your work experience after Australian 14 year education. No impact of foundation completion on work experience.
> 
> Suppose you complete 14 year Australian qualification in Dec 2005 and started work immediately after completion then they will count your work experience from Jan 2006.
> 
> No impact of negative or positive assessment. you can apply again after completion of Foundation Exams.... If they will send you work assessment with wrong dates then you can email them to correct the certificate.. They will re-issue your certificate within 15 days.


Thank you very much for your informative response 

Sent from my TECNO-L8Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sanath89

Guys, any update on NSW invitations this friday?? Has anyone received?


----------



## singhexpat20

Hi all,

I need a quick help. I am single and submitting EOI.
In the Family members section, it is asking the following questions, where I have selected the answers as below

*Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?* 
Yes 
How many family members?* 
3

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?* 
No*

Can you please let me know what ever I have chosen is correct ? I have mentioned 3, assuming my yet to be spouse,father, mother would be dependents ? Also can I add my brother and sis and increase the count to 5 ?


----------



## 1330690

Are any 65 pointers getting nomination from nsw or in 190?


----------



## cmasarabjeet

No, applied for NSW 190 in April 2016 with 65+5 points but no invitation yet.


----------



## Mody30

arjunvir91 said:


> Are any 65 pointers getting nomination from nsw or in 190?


I think no one got a nomination with 65 yet.


----------



## 1330690

Does it matter where you graduated from? State nomination is decided by humans, right and not an algorithm like skillselect.
So is an Ivy leaguer with 65 pts in the same bracket as someone with a degree from a lesser known university in Asia?


----------



## Ange007

Hi mates.. as for the current trend the accountants invitations for this financial year might finish off by Mid or end Jan 2017.. am i true? This I predicted according to current flow of invitations issued.. any ideas n thoughts guys???


----------



## azerty

Ange007 said:


> Hi mates.. as for the current trend the accountants invitations for this financial year might finish off by Mid or end Jan 2017.. am i true? This I predicted according to current flow of invitations issued.. any ideas n thoughts guys???


The ceiling is at 826/2500 as at 14 sept.
98 were invited on that date, with possibly the same number on sept 28.

Places left at 14 sep is 2500 - 826 = 1674
If they invited the same num on sep 28, there'll be 1576 places left.

If you divide the number of places left with 98, when does it look like it will reach the ceiling?


----------



## Ange007

Yes Azerty.. what i did was.. total remaining invitations divide by 10(as daily applications submitted according to current trend) will make up the ceiling for mid or end jan max.. which is sad news...


----------



## azerty

Ange007 said:


> Yes Azerty.. what i did was.. total remaining invitations divide by 10(as daily applications submitted according to current trend) will make up the ceiling for mid or end jan max.. which is sad news...


Ah sorry, was thinking about when the ceiling will reach rather than where along the queue it will end. Well.. at this stage i can only ray:


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> Yes Azerty.. what i did was.. total remaining invitations divide by 10(as daily applications submitted according to current trend) will make up the ceiling for mid or end jan max.. which is sad news...


How you calculated? I think 98/1576= 16 rounds which is May 2017? 
If i am wrong please correct me.


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> How you calculated? I think 98/1576= 16 rounds which is May 2017?
> If i am wrong please correct me.



Yea 200 people/month for a quota of 1600= ~8 months.

Are we all 65 point accountants here. Seems hopeless.....


----------



## Mody30

arjunvir91 said:


> Yea 200 people/month for a quota of 1600= ~8 months.
> 
> Are we all 65 point accountants here. Seems hopeless.....


I think they may finish the backlog for the 70 points by the end of this financial year.
if the quota still 2500 next year the invitation for the people with 65 will be very hard too.
but do you this the accountant category will remove from 189 ?
I don't think so


----------



## Qasimkhan

Mody30 said:


> I think they may finish the backlog for the 70 points by the end of this financial year.
> if the quota still 2500 next year the invitation for the people with 65 will be very hard too.
> but do you this the accountant category will remove from 189 ?
> I don't think so[/QUOTE
> What do u mean ? How they can finish back log?
> Secondly, you never know what gonna happen next year, hope for the best


----------



## 1330690

Mody30 said:


> I think they may finish the backlog for the 70 points by the end of this financial year.
> if the quota still 2500 next year the invitation for the people with 65 will be very hard too.
> but do you this the accountant category will remove from 189 ?
> I don't think so



70 is now the new 60. I fear that ****'s never gonna finish. And yea I think maybe this is the last year for accountant category.


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> 70 is now the new 60. I fear that ****'s never gonna finish. And yea I think maybe this is the last year for accountant category.


Since 5 years i am hearing the same lines from people accounting is going to be removed, i dnt think so because accounting is catchy for international students, they might reduce the quota or might make some changes like complsourly work experience etc.


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> Since 5 years i am hearing the same lines from people accounting is going to be removed, i dnt think so because accounting is catchy for international students, they might reduce the quota or might make some changes like complsourly work experience etc.


Makes sense. Is a real money maker for them


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> Makes sense. Is a real money maker for them


Indeed, CPA, IPA,ICAA all accounting bodies would be in no use if accounting 
Not in the list.


----------



## Ange007

arjunvir91 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you calculated? I think 98/1576= 16 rounds which is May 2017?
> If i am wrong please correct me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 200 people/month for a quota of 1600= ~8 months.
> 
> Are we all 65 point accountants here. Seems hopeless.....
Click to expand...


I calculated like this... 

2500-826=1674 remaining..
There's an estimation according to current flow of invites that every day 10 applicants submit eoi's.. therefore divide by 10 gives- 167.4 divide by 30 (no of days for a month)=5.58. So when we move from 5th Aug the last curoff date will be until mid Jan or end Jan..2017


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> I calculated like this...
> 
> 2500-826=1674 remaining..
> There's an estimation according to current flow of invites that every day 10 applicants submit eoi's.. therefore divide by 10 gives- 167.4 divide by 30 (no of days for a month)=5.58. So when we move from 5th Aug the last curoff date will be until mid Jan or end Jan..2017


Is that o occupation ceiling or backlog?


----------



## Ange007

Qasimkhan said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I calculated like this...
> 
> 2500-826=1674 remaining..
> There's an estimation according to current flow of invites that every day 10 applicants submit eoi's.. therefore divide by 10 gives- 167.4 divide by 30 (no of days for a month)=5.58. So when we move from 5th Aug the last curoff date will be until mid Jan or end Jan..2017
> 
> 
> 
> Is that o occupation ceiling or backlog?
Click to expand...


The backlog will be covered until mid to end Jan according to this calculation.. which means occupation ceiling for this FY will reach.. give any possibilities .. as this is an estimation i did..


----------



## 1322146

Does anyone know how NSW priorities the applications for nominations? I just saw another member (AUS1984)applied for a nomination in the end of September and already got his approval. While theres some others who have been waiting for longer than that...Any comments?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> The backlog will be covered until mid to end Jan according to this calculation.. which means occupation ceiling for this FY will reach.. give any possibilities .. as this is an estimation i did..


I dnt think so, because they not gona invite that much in every round.


----------



## aurora.a

MrElliot said:


> Does anyone know how NSW priorities the applications for nominations? I just saw another member (AUS1984)applied for a nomination in the end of September and already got his approval. While theres some others who have been waiting for longer than that...Any comments?




If you didn't claim work experience points and they don't have to do work verification then it will be faster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

No man.. what i am saying is, at the end of reaching the ceiling of 2500 for this FY the last cutoff date it's gonna move is maximum upto end jan 2017 with the current flow of invites. Applicants after January who submit eoi's would need to wait until next FY to get invited.. I'm telling all this because of the current flow invitations issued by DIBP.. if its more than 10 submissions a day would further reduce the final cutoff date for this FY.. hope u get me..


----------



## Qasimkhan

:couch2:


Ange007 said:


> No man.. what i am saying is, at the end of reaching the ceiling of 2500 for this FY the last cutoff date it's gonna move is maximum upto end jan 2017 with the current flow of invites. Applicants after January who submit eoi's would need to wait until next FY to get invited.. I'm telling all this because of the current flow invitations issued by DIBP.. if its more than 10 submissions a day would further reduce the final cutoff date for this FY.. hope u get me..


I got it now, it is true but what about state nomination quota? Offcourse 70 pointers won't wait that long and they will go for 190, which means back log at the end of FY for 70 points around 2-3 months..


----------



## Tingtingliu

I submitted 3 Sep 16, no reply.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Tingtingliu said:


> I submitted 3 Sep 16, no reply.


Next round probably, last round cuttoff dat is around 18 aug.


----------



## Ange007

Qasimkhan said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man.. what i am saying is, at the end of reaching the ceiling of 2500 for this FY the last cutoff date it's gonna move is maximum upto end jan 2017 with the current flow of invites. Applicants after January who submit eoi's would need to wait until next FY to get invited.. I'm telling all this because of the current flow invitations issued by DIBP.. if its more than 10 submissions a day would further reduce the final cutoff date for this FY.. hope u get me..
> 
> 
> 
> I got it now, it is true but what about state nomination quota? Offcourse 70 pointers won't wait that long and they will go for 190, which means back log at the end of FY for 70 points around 2-3 months..
Click to expand...


Yes it could vary due to state nominations.. let's see how things moving on..fingers crossed for tonight for everyone who applied..


----------



## tan011

Is there any round tonight? No clue from website 
Doe 20th August 
70 points


----------



## azerty

tan011 said:


> Is there any round tonight? No clue from website
> Doe 20th August
> 70 points


Most likely going to be one tonight.


----------



## Rab nawaz

azerty said:


> Most likely going to be one tonight.


Very well played by dibp at the moment previous results arnt published and if there will be a round tonight and later they will publish the results combine am dam sure there wont be anyone who can calculate and figure out what exactly happen.


----------



## azerty

Rab nawaz said:


> Very well played by dibp at the moment previous results arnt published and if there will be a round tonight and later they will publishe the results combine am dam sure there wont be anyone who can calculate and figure it what exactly happen.


They did that a few times last FY. Though they still published the two round results separately.


----------



## cathyrine

Hi,

I have a question but it is really out of this topic. I Badly need your help guys before I enrol for summer semester this year and I don't want to have trouble in my future visa application. So here is my situation:

I'm currently studying Master of Professional Accounting 

Course Start Date: 13/07/2015
Course End Date: 16/06/2017

Now, wanting to finish the degree earlier than expected. I am enrolling for summer semester this year, which runs from December 2016 - February 2017 but will be doing one of my subjects in another university so technically there will be a cross-institutional enrolment. Overall, below is the breakdown of the semesters that I did plus the last one.

July 2015 - October 2015 -- first semester (4 subjects)

December 2015 -January 2016 -- Went back home for holidays (So basically, I skipped the summer semester of last year)

February 2016 - June 2016 -- Second Semester (4 subjects)

July 2016 - October 2016 -- Third Semester (4 subjects)

November 2016 - February 2017 -- Final Semester (3 subjects in main uni, 1 subj for cross-institutional)

Technically, I'll be finishing by February 2017 (1.5years). Now the question is, will I still satisfy the Australian study requirements:

"have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months"
"have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study"
"have been completed while you were physically in Australia"

"Two academic years of study is defined as 92 weeks of study in a course or courses registered by CRICOS. CRICOS determines a standard duration (number of weeks) for each course."

Guys your help will be very much appreciated! 

Thank you,
Catherine


----------



## aurora.a

I have withdrawn my external auditor Eoi as I went ahead and applied for nsw nomination under taxation accountant. Best of luck to those expecting an invite tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1330690

aurora.a said:


> I have withdrawn my external auditor Eoi as I went ahead and applied for nsw nomination under taxation accountant. Best of luck to those expecting an invite tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does one get 20 points for qualification?
Also any chance for someone with 65 points before nomination to get nominated by NSW as an accountant?


----------



## gr33nb0y

arjunvir91 said:


> How does one get 20 points for qualification?
> Also any chance for someone with 65 points before nomination to get nominated by NSW as an accountant?


15pts for qualification + 5pts for studying in australia


----------



## tan011

Invited doe 20th August


----------



## gr33nb0y

Just got invited


----------



## Mody30

gr33nb0y said:


> Just got invited


congratulations


----------



## drashti

Now rest in peace all 65 pointers...?


----------



## SkillBacta

Any 2211 Accountants 65+5 points got invitation?


----------



## SkillBacta

Congratulations!!!


----------



## 65Points!

gr33nb0y said:


> Just got invited


That is too good to be true, so I will please request you to kindly reconfirm your Date of Effect. My understanding says 2nd Oct, 2016, please confirm.


----------



## aurora.a

65Points! said:


> That is too good to be true, so I will please request you to kindly reconfirm your Date of Effect. My understanding says 2nd Oct, 2016, please confirm.




He has 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

aurora.a said:


> He has 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, thanks. Just looked at his points.


----------



## 1322146

So far we saw one 70 pointers invited with DOE 20/8... Lets hope this is not the cut off date, 15 days move for a month is extremely slow! Someone tell us a good news please


----------



## Mody30

MrElliot said:


> So far we saw one 70 pointers invited with DOE 20/8... Lets hope this is not the cut off date, 15 days move for a month is extremely slow! Someone tell us a good news please


I saw one in the myimmitarcker was invited as an accountant and his EOI effect date was 28 of September 
I don't know is it real or not


----------



## aurora.a

Mody30 said:


> I saw one in the myimmitarcker was invited as an accountant and his EOI effect date was 28 of September
> 
> I don't know is it real or not




No, because my accountant Eoi doe is 27/09 so I would've gotten an invite from 189 if this was the case. He probably got one from nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Newstar's morning report does not have any info we do not already know. 20/8 invite for accountant,no info for auditors.

And it does look like a pretty slow round for everybody. Could be a small invitation round.


----------



## avobatistuta

Mody30 said:


> I saw one in the myimmitarcker was invited as an accountant and his EOI effect date was 28 of September
> I don't know is it real or not


Hello Guys, been following through here. The invite was from NSW on 30/09/2016 and not 189. Thanks


----------



## itsfrans

avobatistuta said:


> Hello Guys, been following through here. The invite was from NSW on 30/09/2016 and not 189. Thanks


Could you provide your points breakdown for NSW invitation? and is your DOE 28 September? That's a pretty quick invite


----------



## aurora.a

Nsw has only been inviting 70+5 with superior English or work experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avobatistuta

itsfrans said:


> Could you provide your points breakdown for NSW invitation? and is your DOE 28 September? That's a pretty quick invite


Age 30 points
English 20 points
Qualification 15 points
Experience 5 points
Total 70 Points

189 DOE 20/09/2016
190 DOE 28/09/2016
NSW Invitation for 190 30/09/2016


----------



## avobatistuta

avobatistuta said:


> Occupation (General Accountant 221111)
> Age 30 points
> English 20 points
> Qualification 15 points
> Experience 5 points
> Total 70 Points
> 
> 189 DOE (70 points) 20/09/2016
> 190 DOE (75 Points) 28/09/2016
> NSW Invitation for 190 30/09/2016


----------



## Ahamudul

avobatistuta said:


> avobatistuta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation (General Accountant 221111)
> Age 30 points
> English 20 points
> Qualification 15 points
> Experience 5 points
> Total 70 Points
> 
> 189 DOE (70 points) 20/09/2016
> 190 DOE (75 Points) 28/09/2016
> NSW Invitation for 190 30/09/2016
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing.... Nsw invitation process....
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Zaraf

DOE 20th August.

Till now no news from my agents about any invite.

Been lurking on this forum for long so I am aware of the trend.

70 points.

will update later in the day.

I know someone else with same DOE has received the invite. But I dont know what are their points.
tan011


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hello all by when is dibp expected to update the results on their website last i cld find out is 14 sep

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drashti

R u invited @ zaraf


----------



## Zaraf

Guys. help me out here real quick.

I received nomination from NSW on 2nd september 2016. Now our agent told me, I have 14 days to accept the nomination. And so I did.

Then on 21st septmeber i got the invite from skill select to apply for 190 visa for NSW.

I haven't still submitted my application because, I was preparing my documents and wanted to wait for 189 (I know I am selfish)

Now, I would like to know when exactly does your EOI gets frozen. After accepting the nomination or after lodging the visa application or after receiving the 190 invite?

My DOE with 70+5 is 20th August.

I was really expecting a invite for 189 in todays round as someone with 70 points without nsw points has already gotten it.

regards


----------



## Mody30

avobatistuta said:


> Hello Guys, been following through here. The invite was from NSW on 30/09/2016 and not 189. Thanks


congratulations ..


----------



## tan011

Zaraf said:


> DOE 20th August.
> 
> Till now no news from my agents about any invite.
> 
> Been lurking on this forum for long so I am aware of the trend.
> 
> 70 points.
> 
> will update later in the day.
> 
> I know someone else with same DOE has received the invite. But I dont know what are their points.
> tan011


I already lodged visa. My doe 20/08/2016. 9.34am


----------



## azerty

Zaraf said:


> Now, I would like to know when exactly does your EOI gets frozen. After accepting the nomination or after lodging the visa application or after receiving the 190 invite?
> 
> regards


I think the EOI gets suspended once you get an invite via skillselect. Maybe someone who accepted their nomination from NSW but has not got it approved can confirm if their EOI is still active?


----------



## razjoee

arjunvir91 said:


> 70 is now the new 60. I fear that ****'s never gonna finish. And yea I think maybe this is the last year for accountant category.


*I agree with you on your first assertion. *
To be practical, we need to accept that 65 points do have a less than realistic chance of getting an invite in this or any future period AS LONG AS accountants continue to get these low quotas (2,500) - Imagine that they want about 7,000 Metal Machinists to apply but today only 30 have done so. The accountant's situation is a complete opposite of this and it appears that the incoming stream of 70s will keep drowning out the possibility of any 65s being given a chance. The only solution is for each individual to strive to get at least 70 to get your invite and the other is not within anyone's control - Increase the quotas.

*I disagree with you on your second assertion*
As has been alluded to by other forum members, it is unlikely that they will completely take us off the list. they seem to be comfortable with tweaking the quotas but i doubt they want to take the occupation out. a source of comfort is the CPA report on the occupation that asserts its position and stance that the occupation's quotas be actually increased. Nothing is certain with DIBP but my gut seems to tell me, accountants are here to stay.


----------



## gr33nb0y

my friend said, NSW is inviting today. She got external auditor with 70 + 5


----------



## itsfrans

Hi Everyone, just want to confirm that I received invitation from NSW today for 221111 General Accountant 70 + 5 points - I hope the process will go smoothly!

Does anybody know if NSW will indeed take whole 12 weeks to determine nomination? 
then after another 60 days timeframe to apply for 190? and max 3 months for the outcome of 190? Is my assumption correct?
Sorry, I have limited knowledge about the timeframe/process for NSW and intend to apply independently

Thanks


----------



## azerty

gr33nb0y said:


> my friend said, NSW is inviting today. She got external auditor with 70 + 5


Can she give a breakdown of her points? May be helpful for the rest of us. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tan011

Got nsw invitation email. Proficient English but 70+5. Last night got 189 as well and lodged visa. Sorry forgot to cancel the eoi.after 14days, it will expire


----------



## gr33nb0y

azerty said:


> Can she give a breakdown of her points? May be helpful for the rest of us. Thanks in advance.


Pretty much same as me but without experience point


----------



## azerty

gr33nb0y said:


> Pretty much same as me but without experience point


So prof english, 70+5?


----------



## gr33nb0y

azerty said:


> So prof english, 70+5?


Yep


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Guys i recd nsw invite today 65 plus 5 points internal auditor 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

I hope this means I get my approval tomorrow  congrats to all those who received invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr33nb0y

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys i recd nsw invite today 65 plus 5 points internal auditor
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


nice bro, u got superior english? what is your point breakdown?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

gr33nb0y said:


> nice bro, u got superior english? what is your point breakdown?


I had proficient my tears of experience is over 5 years. One thing i wanted to ask dere is no update on the dibp account yet. Can anyone advise i only have a gmail

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rival50

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys i recd nsw invite today 65 plus 5 points internal auditor
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Congrats!!!
We are up and running!!
Please share your points breakdown.


----------



## azerty

Amrita.khangura said:


> I had proficient my tears of experience is over 5 years. One thing i wanted to ask dere is no update on the dibp account yet. Can anyone advise i only have a gmail
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Your immi account won't be updated yet. I believe it updates once they approve your nomination and you get a 190 invite.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

rival50 said:


> Congrats!!!
> We are up and running!!
> Please share your points breakdown.


65 plus 5 internal auditor

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gr33nb0y

azerty said:


> Your immi account won't be updated yet. I believe it updates once they approve your nomination and you get a 190 invite.


sorry bro, i don't get this. So my friend also can't see anything on dibp yet but she can apply using the link nsw gave her in the gmail?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

gr33nb0y said:


> sorry bro, i don't get this. So my friend also can't see anything on dibp yet but she can applied using the link nsw gave her in the gmail?


Ah okey den i am kool  i have the link great.. Hurray

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

gr33nb0y said:


> sorry bro, i don't get this. So my friend also can't see anything on dibp yet but she can applied using the link nsw gave her in the gmail?


Yes, it's for nsw nomination, not the actual 190 invite. That comes after nsw approval.


----------



## aurora.a

Hopefully this means 65+5 pointers still have a chance later on and it's not because there's too many 70 pointers overflowing into nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr33nb0y

azerty said:


> Yes, it's for nsw nomination, not the actual 190 invite. That comes after nsw approval.


hmm I see, so how long it will take for nsw to approve the nomination generally?


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Guys i recd nsw invite today 65 plus 5 points internal auditor
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Internal Auditor is indeed quite different from External Auditor though they are categorised under same ANZSCO code.

Some External Auditors with 70 points haven't received a NSW invitation. 

At any rate, congratulations matie .


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> Internal Auditor is indeed quite different from External Auditor though they are categorised under same ANZSCO code.
> 
> Some External Auditors with 70 points haven't received a NSW invitation.
> 
> At any rate, congratulations matie .


Thanku  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Hopefully this means 65+5 pointers still have a chance later on and it's not because there's too many 70 pointers overflowing into nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aurora, Game is pretty interesting lets see what happen in jan17,feb 2017


----------



## Rab nawaz

What a day just seen another EOI wasted, one of my friends got invited in last round for 189 and today after 2 days they did invite him for 190 as well. He got 70+5 with proficient English so what i reckon NSW SS dont have any backlog for 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone apply and they will invite him or they got a chance to waste a valuable EOI. If this is how they are dealing with our caree it is indeed tragic and completely unfair. Moreover, dibp is one of the profitable business and still they cannot put a simple software to remove double EOIS so another deserving candidate can have a chance.


----------



## 1322146

aurora.a said:


> I hope this means I get my approval tomorrow  congrats to all those who received invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you expect that to happen? Do the approvals roll out on specific dates too?
I've applied for a nomination on 30/09 and still impatiently waiting...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> What a day just seen another EOI wasted, one of my friends got invited in last round for 189 and today after 2 days they did invite him for 190 as well. He got 70+5 with proficient English so what i reckon NSW SS dont have any backlog for 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone apply and they will invite him or they got a chance to waste a valuable EOI. If this is how they are dealing with our caree it is indeed tragic and completely unfair. Moreover, dibp is one of the profitable business and still they cannot put a simple software to remove double EOIS so another deserving candidate can have a chance.


State does not count how many invites they issued, they count how many nominations got approved.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Qasimkhan said:


> State does not count how many invites they issued, they count how many nominations got approved.


Thats true

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaraf

tan011 said:


> Got nsw invitation email. Proficient English but 70+5. Last night got 189 as well and lodged visa. Sorry forgot to cancel the eoi.after 14days, it will expire


TAN011

So you got 189 after you received nomination email from NSW or after you accepted the nomination and received NSW invite through skill select. or you accepted the nomination but did not receive the invite for NSW from skill select.

Please clarify. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## tan011

Zaraf said:


> TAN011
> 
> So you got 189 after you received nomination email from NSW or after you accepted the nomination and received NSW invite through skill select. or you accepted the nomination but did not receive the invite for NSW from skill select.
> 
> Please clarify. Thanks a bunch.


I got 189 on 12 October and 13 th October lodged visa for 189.

But today I got nsw invitation to apply for nomination as I forgot to cancel it. Don't worry already I suspended it. I had a separate eoi for 190. But the thing is that proficient English can get 190 invite if the point is 70+5
Thanks


----------



## rival50

Amrita.khangura said:


> 65 plus 5 internal auditor
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Sorry what's your 65 points breakdown? English, experience, education ?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

rival50 said:


> Sorry what's your 65 points breakdown? English, experience, education ?


Everything put together gave me 65

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

To the Hopeful Accountants with superior english on 65+5
got a news from insider that nsw might invite them after December, cant reveal who told me but lets just say, everything they predicted till date was bang on.

Stay Positive. 
patience is the key


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> To the Hopeful Accountants with superior english on 65+5
> got a news from insider that nsw might invite them after December, cant reveal who told me but lets just say, everything they predicted till date was bang on.
> 
> Stay Positive.
> patience is the key



Its no more than a open secret so we all know nsw will invite most of the 65+5 but only
With Superior English and work experience so dont worry you dont need to disclose anything.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> To the Hopeful Accountants with superior english on 65+5
> got a news from insider that nsw might invite them after December, cant reveal who told me but lets just say, everything they predicted till date was bang on.
> 
> Stay Positive.
> patience is the key


For sure, if 70 pointers not going to accept 190 then they will invite 65+5 sup.eng,


----------



## Horus_88

quantum07 said:


> To the Hopeful Accountants with superior english on 65+5
> got a news from insider that nsw might invite them after December, cant reveal who told me but lets just say, everything they predicted till date was bang on.
> 
> Stay Positive.
> patience is the key





Rab nawaz said:


> Its no more than a open secret so we all know nsw will invite most of the 65+5 but only
> With Superior English and work experience so dont worry you dont need to disclose anything.





Qasimkhan said:


> For sure, if 70 pointers not going to accept 190 then they will invite 65+5 sup.eng,




:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mody30

Qasimkhan said:


> For sure, if 70 pointers not going to accept 190 then they will invite 65+5 sup.eng,


from my point of view, it depends on the number of invitations that would be issued for 189 if the70 points backlog will be finished earlier the 65+5 will get the invitation with and maybe without superior English.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Mody30 said:


> from my point of view, it depends on the number of invitations that would be issued for 189 if the70 points backlog will be finished earlier the 65+5 will get the invitation with and maybe without superior English.


Yes agree with you thats why i am saying jan n feb 2017 gona be interesting months .


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> Its no more than a open secret so we all know nsw will invite most of the 65+5 but only
> With Superior English and work experience so dont worry you dont need to disclose anything.


I was about to reveal it, but now since you told me not to, I won't. Lol


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> I was about to reveal it, but now since you told me not to, I won't. Lol


You have nothing to reveal so chill we know whats going on at the moment.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> You have nothing to reveal so chill we know whats going on at the moment.


no worries Immigration officer Qasim khan.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> no worries Immigration officer Qasim khan.


Lols


----------



## 1330690

quantum07 said:


> To the Hopeful Accountants with superior english on 65+5
> got a news from insider that nsw might invite them after December, cant reveal who told me but lets just say, everything they predicted till date was bang on.
> 
> Stay Positive.
> patience is the key


I highly doubt il ever get an invite (65pts, all 90pte). Dont get your hopes up 

Im curious though what were you gonna "reveal" but didn't?


----------



## FraB

Hey guys, I'm very confused whether I should go for an EOI 190 as well (I already have an EOI for 189 with 70 points). In my case, it would be 70 + 5 points (english, skill assessment and age) and I would apply for NSW.

I don't know much about how this 190 visa works once you apply for it. During the EOI 190 they ask you to nominate a State or Territory and they ask you if you're willing to go to a regional area.

What if I tell them that I am not willing to go to a regional area? I guess that would lower the chances to get the nomination?

Also, I live in Sydney and I would like to live permanently here. But, in case I get a nomination, can the Dibp issue an invitation putting a restriction like "you can only live in this area of NSW because there is a shortage of your nominated skill in that place" ?? 

Cause I was thinking...given that I want to live in Sydney and with this you agree to live in NSW for 2 years...wouldn't it be a great (and faster) solution for me?


----------



## azerty

@FraB I have no idea about the "willing to go to a regional area" part. Perhaps one of the others in the thread who got invited for 190 can answer.

The 190 visa doesn't have any conditions that require you to stay in any particular locations so you are definitely able to stay in Sydney on a 190. So yes, if you're planning to stay in NSW in the next 2 years anyway, you can also consider that option.


----------



## azerty

The 28 sept round result page is now showing 401 unauthorized. So if it doesn't appear by tonight, I guess it should definitely be out next week.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/pages/28-september-2016-round-results.aspx


----------



## FraB

azerty said:


> @FraB I have no idea about the "willing to go to a regional area" part. Perhaps one of the others in the thread who got invited for 190 can answer.
> 
> The 190 visa doesn't have any conditions that require you to stay in any particular locations so you are definitely able to stay in Sydney on a 190. So yes, if you're planning to stay in NSW in the next 2 years anyway, you can also consider that option.


@azerty Thanks a lot for clarifying that  

I'm seriously thinking about that option...although I'm also aware that it would be kinda difficult to get nominated since I have no work experience. I would expect NSW giving priority to those people that reach 70+5 points including work experience.


----------



## aurora.a

FraB said:


> @azerty Thanks a lot for clarifying that
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about that option...although I'm also aware that it would be kinda difficult to get nominated since I have no work experience. I would expect NSW giving priority to those people that reach 70+5 points including work experience.




I reckon you will get it soon as nsw invited 70+5 with proficient English this week. I got an invite within a week of updating to 70 points and I don't have work experience. Do you have superior English?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FraB

aurora.a said:


> I reckon you will get it soon as nsw invited 70+5 with proficient English this week. I got an invite within a week of updating to 70 points and I don't have work experience. Do you have superior English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's good to know...Yeah I do have superior English.


----------



## juded

*Assessment of ACCA*

Hello guys, 

I have my first degree in Animal Science, however I am also a member of ACCA with over 5 experience as an external auditor with a Big 4. 
Can you please enlighten me on my education assessment; will I need to send my B.Sc in Animal science along with my ACCA membership certificate to CA or I should just send my ACCA certificate only since it is assessed as equivalent to Australian degree. 

I also learnt that my years of experience will start counting from the date of obtaining ACCA membership how true is this?


----------



## Vovo

juded said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have my first degree in Animal Science, however I am also a member of ACCA with over 5 experience as an external auditor with a Big 4.
> Can you please enlighten me on my education assessment; will I need to send my B.Sc in Animal science along with my ACCA membership certificate to CA or I should just send my ACCA certificate only since it is assessed as equivalent to Australian degree.
> 
> I also learnt that my years of experience will start counting from the date of obtaining ACCA membership how true is this?


I dont think your animal science degree is relevant because its not related to your nominated occupation. Am an acca member too, membership attained this year but have 5 years experience recognised based on my first degree in accounting. However l started working in June yet l graduated in october but work experience was recognised from June probably because they look at the core modules which they use to compare with an Aus degree. In short, they may recognise part of your experience based on when you completed the relevant modules not when you attained acca membership

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

FraB said:


> That's good to know...Yeah I do have superior English.




So you haven't submitted for 190 correct? I got my invite on 30/09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juded

Vovo said:


> I dont think your animal science degree is relevant because its not related to your nominated occupation. Am an acca member too, membership attained this year but have 5 years experience recognised based on my first degree in accounting. However l started working in June yet l graduated in october but work experience was recognised from June probably because they look at the core modules which they use to compare with an Aus degree. In short, they may recognise part of your experience based on when you completed the relevant modules not when you attained acca membership
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


thanks


----------



## ally2135

Hi All


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ally2135

Hello everyone, My education is B.Com & M.Com. And my husband did BBA(Bachelor of Business Administration -3yrs) & PGDBA (Post Graduate Diploma In Business Administration - full time 2yrs) specialization in Finance. Can we apply for Accountant (General 221111) or Management Account (221112). 
Need suggestions..?

Thank You.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

ally2135 said:


> Hello everyone, My education is B.Com & M.Com. And my husband did BBA(Bachelor of Business Administration -3yrs) & PGDBA (Post Graduate Diploma In Business Administration - full time 2yrs) specialization in Finance. Can we apply for Accountant (General 221111) or Management Account (221112).
> Need suggestions..?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check with assesing bodies for accountants from their websites. There are core modules you should have completed to get a positive qualifications assessment eg accounting theory, business law etc. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

ally2135 said:


> Hello everyone, My education is B.Com & M.Com. And my husband did BBA(Bachelor of Business Administration -3yrs) & PGDBA (Post Graduate Diploma In Business Administration - full time 2yrs) specialization in Finance. Can we apply for Accountant (General 221111) or Management Account (221112).
> Need suggestions..?
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can but for skill assement you need to do 3 or 4 more subjects to match aus degree 
If you have work exp over 3 years or 7 in ielts or pte then apply for skill assessment they will tell you where you stands.


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes you can but for skill assement you need to do 3 or 4 more subjects to match aus degree
> 
> If you have work exp over 3 years or 7 in ielts or pte then apply for skill assessment they will tell you where you stands.



Thanks, I have studied all 7 subjects during my course but that's wht I want to know whether I stand somewhere near to +VE assessment or not ..?
Do I need to submit Ielts result with d assessment doc or later.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

:lalala:


ally2135 said:


> Thanks, I have studied all 7 subjects during my course but that's wht I want to know whether I stand somewhere near to +VE assessment or not ..?
> Do I need to submit Ielts result with d assessment doc or later.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes u have to provide with documents n second i cant tell u exact but one of my frds had same qualification , 
He did few subjects


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Yes u have to provide with documents n second i cant tell u exact but one of my frds had same qualification ,
> He did few subjects




So did he qualified or not..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

:hug:


ally2135 said:


> So did he qualified or not..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but he studied few subjects online then got his + ass


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> No but he studied few subjects online then got his + ass




So I have to apply 1st for assessment n then they will update me in regards to d subject I need to study online. .? ☹️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

ally2135 said:


> So I have to apply 1st for assessment n then they will update me in regards to d subject I need to study online. .? ☹️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i think so


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes i think so




Thx u


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FraB

aurora.a said:


> So you haven't submitted for 190 correct? I got my invite on 30/09
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, correct, I haven't submitted for 190, cause I was worried about the regional stuff that I explained in my previous post.

I will probably do it, but on the other hand, I don't mind waiting for a while for a decision on my 189 EOI lodged on 22nd Sept.


----------



## thepeninsula

Hello Everyone,

I have a question and this is bothering me a lot.

I am currently on 70 points.

CPA assessment - Positive outcome expected as the earlier one was negative and they asked me to complete 1 unit, waiting for that to be updated.

PTE Scores : R - 80, W - 90, S - 79 *20 points*
Aus study : *5 points*
Masters degree : *15 points *
Age: *30 points*

So in all i have 70 points for the 189 visa under accounting. 

Im just a bit concerned that I ll be filing my EOI on 15 November 2016 and then looking at the current trend and some earlier posts by senior members here, is there a chance I ll get an invite by the first week of Jan?

Realistically I want to come back to Australia by Feb and given that I have not claimed points for work ex or partner points, My agent said it should most likely be a direct grant. 

I just wanted your views on whether i m being overtly optimistic or that 70 points is still a safe score. I m in a bit of a fix. I cant relocate to NSW due to personal reasons and hence I wont be considering 190.

Some viewpoints on my situation will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Qasimkhan

thepeninsula said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a question and this is bothering me a lot.
> 
> I am currently on 70 points.
> 
> CPA assessment - Positive outcome expected as the earlier one was negative and they asked me to complete 1 unit, waiting for that to be updated.
> 
> PTE Scores : R - 80, W - 90, S - 79 *20 points*
> Aus study : *5 points*
> Masters degree : *15 points *
> Age: *30 points*
> 
> So in all i have 70 points for the 189 visa under accounting.
> 
> Im just a bit concerned that I ll be filing my EOI on 15 November 2016 and then looking at the current trend and some earlier posts by senior members here, is there a chance I ll get an invite by the first week of Jan?
> 
> Realistically I want to come back to Australia by Feb and given that I have not claimed points for work ex or partner points, My agent said it should most likely be a direct grant.
> 
> I just wanted your views on whether i m being overtly optimistic or that 70 points is still a safe score. I m in a bit of a fix. I cant relocate to NSW due to personal reasons and hence I wont be considering 190.
> 
> Some viewpoints on my situation will be greatly appreciated.


100% you would get invite for 189


----------



## thepeninsula

ally2135 said:


> So I have to apply 1st for assessment n then they will update me in regards to d subject I need to study online. .? ☹️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can answer this one : I have a similar qual, Bcom from India, Mcom from Aus, the only accounting unit being acc theory under MCom.

CPA asked me to complete Financial acc and reporting and I got credits on all the remaining units from BCom and MCom put together, hence like someone else said u ll have to submit your degrees to CPA or any other body and just wait for an outcome. Every degree is viewed differently by them as their job is to compare it with an Aus equivalent degree, Syllabus copies may also be requested for non- aus degrees. 

The good part about CPA is that they then don't charge you extra to get the assessment updated, the condition being : *The Unit MUST be completed via CPA
*.

Hope that helps.


----------



## thepeninsula

Qasimkhan said:


> 100% you would get invite for 189


Thank you so much for the response. Do u think Jan should be realistic time to expect it?


----------



## Qasimkhan

thepeninsula said:


> Thank you so much for the response. Do u think Jan should be realistic time to expect it?


In my opinion yes


----------



## ally2135

thepeninsula said:


> I can answer this one : I have a similar qual, Bcom from India, Mcom from Aus, the only accounting unit being acc theory under MCom.
> 
> 
> 
> CPA asked me to complete Financial acc and reporting and I got credits on all the remaining units from BCom and MCom put together, hence like someone else said u ll have to submit your degrees to CPA or any other body and just wait for an outcome. Every degree is viewed differently by them as their job is to compare it with an Aus equivalent degree, Syllabus copies may also be requested for non- aus degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> The good part about CPA is that they then don't charge you extra to get the assessment updated, the condition being : *The Unit MUST be completed via CPA
> 
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.




How much time required to complete extra credits from CPA..? 
My husband has done BBA & Post graduate diploma in business administration, has almost same credits does he also required to do some extra credits.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys.. do u guys think, with the current trend with NSW SS it helps to clear 189 backlog for accountants ??? Any valuable comments? I definitely know there almost no hope for 65s with 189.. but atleast if it's gonna clear 70s backlog upto date in next coming rounds.. what do u guys think?


----------



## thepeninsula

ally2135 said:


> How much time required to complete extra credits from CPA..?
> My husband has done BBA & Post graduate diploma in business administration, has almost same credits does he also required to do some extra credits.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely yes, perhaps accounting theory, coz this unit is very Australia specific and even CAs from India have to complete it. Just send them his degrees and see what they have to say. PG in Business Admin should cover Economics, Financial Mgmt and Quant Methods, again thats my opinion based on my degree, like I said the assessing bodies have their own parameters.


----------



## ally2135

thepeninsula said:


> Most likely yes, perhaps accounting theory, coz this unit is very Australia specific and even CAs from India have to complete it. Just send them his degrees and see what they have to say. PG in Business Admin should cover Economics, Financial Mgmt and Quant Methods, again thats my opinion based on my degree, like I said the assessing bodies have their own parameters.




One last ques , ILETS need to be submitted with assessment..or later after +VE ass..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thepeninsula

ally2135 said:


> How much time required to complete extra credits from CPA..?


You have 4 attempts and can schedule your exam anytime once you enrol.


----------



## thepeninsula

ally2135 said:


> One last ques , ILETS need to be submitted with assessment..or later after +VE ass..?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/next-steps-after-my-assessment

Yes, IELTS must be submitted after you have submitted your assessment, I guess they send you a mail requesting for it once your assessment has reached a decision stage, look around the CPA page for more info.

Cheers.


----------



## ally2135

thepeninsula said:


> https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/next-steps-after-my-assessment
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, IELTS must be submitted after you have submitted your assessment, I guess they send you a mail requesting for it once your assessment has reached a decision stage, look around the CPA page for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.




Thxs 🏋*♀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

ally2135 said:


> Thxs 🏋*♀
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ask same question again n again lols


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> You ask same question again n again lols




want to clear all frm everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys.. do u guys think, with the current trend with NSW SS it helps to clear 189 backlog for accountants ??? Any valuable comments? I definitely know there almost no hope for 65s with 189.. but atleast if it's gonna clear 70s backlog upto date in next coming rounds.. what do u guys think?


If in the recent round on 12th Oct the movement has been of a week for 70pointers, you will have a situation of desperation sinking in within 70pointers, may be not in the recently passed out batch, but certainly with the batch passing out in November/December. If the bulk round happens between today and mid-December, most of the 65+5pointers sail through, if not, which is what is most likely to happen since NSW seems to be concentrating on 70+5pointers, then there is a problem.

The other option, bulk round happens in January and that round in turn clears 80% odd 70pointers, then again there is hope if another 2 bulk rounds happen later.

It's a question of ifs and buts, the days of saying things with certainty are over, but that glimmer of hope is not yet over completely.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys.. do u guys think, with the current trend with NSW SS it helps to clear 189 backlog for accountants ??? Any valuable comments? I definitely know there almost no hope for 65s with 189.. but atleast if it's gonna clear 70s backlog upto date in next coming rounds.. what do u guys think?


Nsw SS would help to clear backlog for 70 pointers but the prob is 70 pointers are
Keep adding in the queue


----------



## shailsol

According to myimmitracker, someone with 65+5 with superior English and 10 year exp got invited by NSW on 13/10/2016. EOI Date: 31/03/2016. Can someone confirm it plz? Because I saw nobody in the forum talking about it. If it is correct then 65+5 starts rolling for 190.....


----------



## Qasimkhan

shailsol said:


> According to myimmitracker, someone with 65+5 with superior English and 10 year exp got invited by NSW on 13/10/2016. EOI Date: 31/03/2016. Can someone confirm it plz? Because I saw nobody in the forum talking about it. If it is correct then 65+5 starts rolling for 190.....


If it is true then its good news for 65 pointers.


----------



## emiliobrun

28 September invatation round result is out.


----------



## thepeninsula

Qasimkhan said:


> If it is true then its good news for 65 pointers.



Just had a look at last year's Skillselect Invitation round results and the cut off dates moved similar to the movement we are seeing this year, the dates are almost identical, and yes you are right, In Jan a huge backlog of 70 pointers gets cleared with the cut off date moving close to the invite date. I think its a matter of time before 65 pointers get invited again, the question is how much will that backlog move.


----------



## emiliobrun

emiliobrun said:


> 28 September invatation round result is out.


invitation*, my bad.


----------



## Qasimkhan

thepeninsula said:


> Just had a look at last year's Skillselect Invitation round results and the cut off dates moved similar to the movement we are seeing this year, the dates are almost identical, and yes you are right, In Jan a huge backlog of 70 pointers gets cleared with the cut off date moving close to the invite date. I think its a matter of time before 65 pointers get invited again, the question is how much will that backlog move.


Yes you are right because if backlog gets closer to the invitation date then 70 pointers 
Wont go for 190.


----------



## azerty

After 28/9 invitation round:
Accountants: invited 98, cutoff 16/8 (11 days)
Auditors: invited 55, cutoff 11/9 (13 days)


----------



## hamidaims

Can Anyone Confirm 190 NSW 65+5+Superior English got invitation???

getting some news from this forum.......But not yet confirm


----------



## malik.umair56

hi.
i have no idea how immigration is inviting.
i update my EOI for 189 on 23 August at 2000 with 70 points in total.
and still waiting for invitation.
I thought i probably get it in a week or two but its been months now.
and i didn't even get it on 12 Oct.


----------



## Qasimkhan

malik.umair56 said:


> hi.
> i have no idea how immigration is inviting.
> i update my EOI for 189 on 23 August at 2000 with 70 points in total.
> and still waiting for invitation.
> I thought i probably get it in a week or two but its been months now.
> and i didn't even get it on 12 Oct.


I dnt think so there was any round on 12 oct


----------



## quantum07

65+5 with Superior English and work experience has been invited. Confirmed News. 

there you go guys.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> 65+5 with Superior English and work experience has been invited. Confirmed News.
> 
> there you go guys.


How did you confirm that


----------



## hamidaims

quantum07 said:


> 65+5 with Superior English and work experience has been invited. Confirmed News.
> 
> there you go guys.


How Can you Confirm this news????????????


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi All,

I'm new here and have started following the forum since last couple of days. 

Finding it real hard to understand invitation rounds trend, but based on opinions of forum member I reckon the chances of 65 pointers accountant looks v slim. Can anyone of you tell me of my chances with the following timeline. Appreciated

EXTERNAL AUDITOR
DOE = 28 Sept 2016
180= 65 points
190 = 65+5 , PTE=10


----------



## FraB

malik.umair56 said:


> hi.
> i have no idea how immigration is inviting.
> i update my EOI for 189 on 23 August at 2000 with 70 points in total.
> and still waiting for invitation.
> I thought i probably get it in a week or two but its been months now.
> and i didn't even get it on 12 Oct.


Oh that's strange...well, then it's not good news. It means they are still stuck at August.

I've read here that someone with EOI 20th august got invited on 12 Oct and so I was hoping that the cut off date for 12 Oct had moved a bit further than that, like at the end of August...


----------



## Lyonpark

Could you please share the source of confirmation of this news?


----------



## Lyonpark

quantum07 said:


> 65+5 with Superior English and work experience has been invited. Confirmed News.
> 
> there you go guys.


Could you please share the source of confirmation of this news?


----------



## quantum07

It is on Immitracker, the guy is from south africa.


----------



## Rab nawaz

I dont know why people are getting suprised if someone got invited with 65+5 with Superior English+work experience i mean there are very exceptional cases when the candidate have these 2 things combine and if someone got invited with 10 year experience it is completely different case. NSW always prefer those candidates who got Superior English+Exp. In my view, if they will invite someone with only Superior English and 65+5 thats what we called a change otherwise everything else is not suprising at all.


----------



## manthan29

Hi guys, 

Any accountants/auditors who got there grants and moved Australia? Is there a separate group for that? Please let me know

Regards,

MT


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

Guys I am a CA from Pakistan and my qualification is assessed as equivalent to a Bachelors degree - giving me 15 points.

But I also have ACCA's Advanced Diploma in Accounting and Business (i.e. after attempting papers F4 to F9).

Wondering if I would get extra points for the ACCA diploma.. Can anyone of you please share your opinions?
Also would I need separate skills assessment for this?


----------



## loks26

Hi people, I am new to this forum. Need your help. I have 2 years and 1 month experience in the same company. Out of this, 2 years is not accepted by ACS and only 1 month is accepted.

How do I fill this in EOI? Should I make 2 entries for the same company? 1 with 2 years of experience and mark relevant as "no", and 1 entry with 1 month of relevant experience?

Please help.

Reply With Quote


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> Guys I am a CA from Pakistan and my qualification is assessed as equivalent to a Bachelors degree - giving me 15 points.
> 
> But I also have ACCA's Advanced Diploma in Accounting and Business (i.e. after attempting papers F4 to F9).
> 
> Wondering if I would get extra points for the ACCA diploma.. Can anyone of you please share your opinions?
> Also would I need separate skills assessment for this?


No you can get max 15 points for degree thats all


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

but both the programs are from separate bodies, have you ever seen any such case where they were only given 15 points?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> but both the programs are from separate bodies, have you ever seen any such case where they were only given 15 points?


I dnt think so u will get extra points untill unless you have mphile or phD then extra points.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont know why people are getting suprised if someone got invited with 65+5 with Superior English+work experience i mean there are very exceptional cases when the candidate have these 2 things combine and if someone got invited with 10 year experience it is completely different case. NSW always prefer those candidates who got Superior English+Exp. In my view, if they will invite someone with only Superior English and 65+5 thats what we called a change otherwise everything else is not suprising at all.


I agree to you on this but if you see his EOI, it was somewhere around March, so I am assuming , 65+5 superior English will get an invitation very soon.


----------



## Mody30

quantum07 said:


> I agree to you on this but if you see his EOI, it was somewhere around March, so I am assuming , 65+5 superior English will get an invitation very soon.



I agree with you too.


----------



## thepeninsula

quantum07 said:


> I agree to you on this but if you see his EOI, it was somewhere around March, so I am assuming , 65+5 superior English will get an invitation very soon.


My agent told me very categorically that it is entirely the State's discretion on who they invite, but at the same time there is a set criteria of preference - Overall Points, English prof and Work ex. Just hope for the best and keep trying.


----------



## Vovo

Unfortunately there ate no extra points for the ACCA diploma. Am an acca member, submitted my accounting degree and acca transcript and certificate, its only 10points maximum

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

Vovo said:


> Unfortunately there ate no extra points for the ACCA diploma. Am an acca member, submitted my accounting degree and acca transcript and certificate, its only 10points maximum
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


15points maximum sorry

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

thepeninsula said:


> My agent told me very categorically that it is entirely the State's discretion on who they invite, but at the same time there is a set criteria of preference - Overall Points, English prof and Work ex. Just hope for the best and keep trying.


English Superior not proficient


----------



## thepeninsula

quantum07 said:


> English Superior not proficient



Yeah, I meant English Proficiency as a yardstick, should have been more specific.


----------



## razjoee

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> but both the programs are from separate bodies, have you ever seen any such case where they were only given 15 points?


hi Ozi

im a CA (Zim) i qualified with Institute of Chartered Accountants of Zimbabwe

ACCA i have the diploma you talkd about as im left with one paper only to complete the exams.

i got 15 points for my efforts.......

well forgot to mention bachelors in accounting....... well its still just 15 points


----------



## thepeninsula

razjoee said:


> hi Ozi
> 
> im a CA (Zim) i qualified with Institute of Chartered Accountants of Zimbabwe
> 
> ACCA i have the diploma you talkd about as im left with one paper only to complete the exams.
> 
> i got 15 points for my efforts.......
> 
> well forgot to mention bachelors in accounting....... well its still just 15 points


As I would be applying for a visa early next year under the same subclass with similar points, just curious as to whether you claimed points for work ex?

You got a grant pretty quick given that there are some people who have been waiting for 6 odd months.


----------



## quantum07

thepeninsula said:


> Yeah, I meant English Proficiency as a yardstick, should have been more specific.


Oh yes, NSW has a weird pattern of invitations, apparently Iscah immigration agent predicted that no 65+5 would get invited until this financial year and would only be invited after june 2017.
However, few days back when i told people, 65+5 Superior would get invitations, no one believed me.


----------



## ozlucas

quantum07 said:


> Oh yes, NSW has a weird pattern of invitations, apparently Iscah immigration agent predicted that no 65+5 would get invited until this financial year and would only be invited after june 2017.
> However, few days back when i told people, 65+5 Superior would get invitations, no one believed me.


That's ok, few people believe in iscah predictions.


----------



## aurora.a

I have just received my approval for nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I have just received my approval for nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grats! Almost there now!


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Grats! Almost there now!




Yep, and it was super fast as well.  I applied for nomination on October 6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Also, does anyone know if I can upload my police certificate after I submit the application but before the case officer is assigned? I can do it for 485, but I'm not sure about 190. I have everything I need except the police check from the US


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> Also, does anyone know if I can upload my police certificate after I submit the application but before the case officer is assigned? I can do it for 485, but I'm not sure about 190. I have everything I need except the police check from the US
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your police certificate doesn't have to be before your case is assigned. Your case officer will just ask for it if it is not already uploaded. I did my Singapore one after submission cos they need evidence of me lodging an application, no problems there.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Your police certificate doesn't have to be before your case is assigned. Your case officer will just ask for it if it is not there.




I know, but I am hoping for a direct grant but am still waiting for my check to be mailed back from the US. I'm hoping I can just upload it when it arrives


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> I know, but I am hoping for a direct grant but am still waiting for my check to be mailed back from the US. I'm hoping I can just upload it when it arrives
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, you can just upload it when it arrives. Hopefully it arrives before your case officer gets assigned.


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> Yea, you can just upload it when it arrives. Hopefully it arrives before your case officer gets assigned.




It should arrive within the next two weeks. I thought it usually takes a month to get a case officer assigned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> It should arrive within the next two weeks. I thought it usually takes a month to get a case officer assigned?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't been checking actually, all i know is it's a lot faster then when I did mine about 5 years ago. Took a few months for a case officer to even be assigned then, and a lot longer before then.
You whippersnappers don't know how lucky you have it in this regard.


----------



## jogsan

*65+5 nsw with no experience*



Mody30 said:


> I agree with you too.


Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

aurora.a said:


> I have just received my approval for nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats aurora

Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

azerty said:


> I haven't been checking actually, all i know is it's a lot faster then when I did mine about 5 years ago. Took a few months for a case officer to even be assigned then, and a lot longer before then.
> 
> You whippersnappers don't know how lucky you have it in this regard.




My boss did the same thing and he said they lost his police check as well. His grant took 8 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

jogsan said:


> Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks


Wow, that's pretty cool, many congratulations!

Attach all such documents for which you have claimed points.

May I request you to please give a break up of your points claimed, your Date of Effect and the date you got your invitation.


----------



## azerty

aurora.a said:


> My boss did the same thing and he said they lost his police check as well. His grant took 8 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess I was bit luckier, i just checked, it took me just 5 months to get a case officer allocated. Thankfully it was a direct grant


----------



## gr33nb0y

aurora.a said:


> Yep, and it was super fast as well.  I applied for nomination on October 6.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice bro, so almost 2 weeks waiting for nomination


----------



## quantum07

jogsan said:


> Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks


Congrats mate, can you let us know your date of EOI. 
good luck for your further process


----------



## jogsan

65Points! said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool, many congratulations!
> 
> Attach all such documents for which you have claimed points.
> 
> May I request you to please give a break up of your points claimed, your Date of Effect and the date you got your invitation.


Hi, thanks mate. 
Age -30
PTE -20
Degree -15
Work Exp -0
DOE -23/08/2016


----------



## Qasimkhan

ray:


jogsan said:


> Hi, thanks mate.
> Age -30
> PTE -20
> Degree -15
> Work Exp -0
> DOE -23/08/2016


I cannot believe, i have one friend he got same points with superior english
His DOE is 10/6/16


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

jogsan said:


> Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks


Congrats mate. what time did you receive the email? and what occupation do you belong to, to be specific?


----------



## jogsan

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> Congrats mate. what time did you receive the email? and what occupation do you belong to, to be specific?


I got the email on 14th october and its accountant general


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

quantum07 said:


> I agree to you on this but if you see his EOI, it was somewhere around March, so I am assuming , 65+5 superior English will get an invitation very soon.


what's your say on the latest development? An EOI of August getting NSW invite..
I am intrigued! you told and it happened. share some more information please


----------



## commie_rick

Qasimkhan said:


> ray:
> 
> I cannot believe, i have one friend he got same points with superior english
> His DOE is 10/6/16


did your friend receive an invitation ?


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> ray:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot believe, i have one friend he got same points with superior english
> 
> His DOE is 10/6/16




I just remembered I still have an Eoi with that doe with 65+5 points under external auditor. I guess experience that doesn't count for points still is taken into consideration for nsw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

aurora.a said:


> I just remembered I still have an Eoi with that doe with 65+5 points under external auditor. I guess experience that doesn't count for points still is taken into consideration for nsw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't really say! I have August DOE and similar work exp. (from June 2014 to present). Didn't receive the invite!


----------



## Qasimkhan

commie_rick said:


> did your friend receive an invitation ?


No he did not recieved yet


----------



## commie_rick

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> Can't really say! I have August DOE and similar work exp. (from June 2014 to present). Didn't receive the invite!


my doe is in feb 2016 ! I haven't gotten an invitation either. I believe superior English will give us an edge


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> I just remembered I still have an Eoi with that doe with 65+5 points under external auditor. I guess experience that doesn't count for points still is taken into consideration for nsw?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes i think so aurora, NSW is inviting the people in the same pattern as 
Last year, now i am confused i have 3 years experience as Accountant but after 
My bachelor degree, which does not count for points. What you reckon
Should i mentioned my experience but i already lodge an EOI in june.


----------



## Abood

jogsan said:


> Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks


Congratulations! 

When did you submit your EOI?


----------



## quantum07

no, experience that doesn't counts for points are never taken into consideration. His EOI must have been in early 2016 and many 65+5 will get invited soon. Have patience guys..


----------



## Qasimkhan

:rant:


quantum07 said:


> no, experience that doesn't counts for points are never taken into consideration. His EOI must have been in early 2016 and many 65+5 will get invited soon. Have patience guys..


His DOE is 23/8/16


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> :rant:
> 
> His DOE is 23/8/16


So basically that means, now Superior English will get invite very soon. trust me on this


----------



## quantum07

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> what's your say on the latest development? An EOI of August getting NSW invite..
> I am intrigued! you told and it happened. share some more information please


Wait and have patience, Every one on 65+5 with Superior English will definitely get invited. 
last week I told everyone and they were laughing at me.


----------



## jogsan

quantum07 said:


> no, experience that doesn't counts for points are never taken into consideration. His EOI must have been in early 2016 and many 65+5 will get invited soon. Have patience guys..


Ya I submitted my EOI a while back but only got my Superior English on 23 august 2016. My CPA migration assessment though, is pretty old now, i had it done in september 2014


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Wait and have patience, Every one on 65+5 with Superior English will definitely get invited.
> last week I told everyone and they were laughing at me.


I agree on this but the guy who is saying that he got invited is totally lie.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> I agree on this but the guy who is saying that he got invited is totally lie.


Why would he lie?


----------



## HannahS

I have 65+5 superior English with no experience DOE 18.08.2016 and I haven't received an invite


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Why would he lie?


There is long queue waiting since end of march 2016 with sup eng 65+5


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> There is long queue waiting since end of march 2016 with sup eng 65+5




Well nsw might be randomly picking people again like they did last year. We had an external auditor with only 60+5 and superior English on here get an invite in November as well, even though there were many people with 65+5 waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Well nsw might be randomly picking people again like they did last year. We had an external auditor with only 60+5 and superior English on here get an invite in November as well, even though there were many people with 65+5 waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets see what happened then i am waiting since july for ex auditor.
But it looks unreal to me


----------



## quantum07

The Damn DIBP and NSW, no one will ever know what they have in mind. Rascals


----------



## 65Points!

aurora.a said:


> Well nsw might be randomly picking people again like they did last year. We had an external auditor with only 60+5 and superior English on here get an invite in November as well, even though there were many people with 65+5 waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would random picking amount to and how? There has to be a pattern I guess.

Whatever little sense I am making of it:

70(+)+5 - Superior English got invited first this FY, then followed 70(+)+5 with Proficient English, and work ex points, then the leftover 70(+)+5 pointers.

And now it seems the queue for 70(+)+5 is over and they are looking at 65+5 pointers, and this guy has One and half years work ex which makes him "employable" so his invite is understandable. 

Do you sense, once the "employable" lot are over, they will invite people with superior English with 65+5 points without work ex, though I now have over 3 months of work ex but haven't mentioned any of it. Do you recommend I mention it?

We have Bridge, a 65+5 pointer here with superior English whose DoE is 24th March, he hasn't reported anything yet. My DoE is 6th April, no email yet either.


----------



## thepeninsula

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> Can't really say! I have August DOE and similar work exp. (from June 2014 to present). Didn't receive the invite!



I really hope that NSW did not take his exp into consideration assuming that he may submit documents and claim points. Rather he may have just put in experience as part of filling his EOI. I dont want to sound pessimistic but at the end of the day DIPB issues a visa, not NSW, so one should be careful when giving details in the EOI. I believe that if experience does not count, it should not be mentioned, other than in the character assessment form where all they want to see is what you have been upto in life. 

I could be wrong on this and who knows NSW may be randomly selecting candidates.


----------



## bridge93

I have superior English with 65 + 5 points and my doe is 23/03/2016 which is very close to the last time they invited 65+5 pointers and I haven't been invited so maybe the experience he has was taken into consideration.


----------



## Rab nawaz

This is absolutely wrong NSW never consider anything untill you are gonna claim points and secondly couple of my friends have 65+5 with Superior English and their DOE are right next to those days when NSW did invite many 65+5 in march so it seems very suspecious and i dont believe in that


----------



## Qasimkhan

bridge93 said:


> I have superior English with 65 + 5 points and my doe is 23/03/2016 which is very close to the last time they invited 65+5 pointers and I haven't been invited so maybe the experience he has was taken into consideration.


I dnt think so it is true but in my opinion jan n feb 2017 would be
65+5 sup.eng months.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I dnt think so it is true but in my opinion jan n feb 2017 would be
> 65+5 sup.eng months.


Yes and the way people are comming with 65+5 with Superior English i am highly doubtfull they will clear all of 65+5 with Superior English.


----------



## Abood

NSW invitation process is not clear. I just saw some one who got an invitation with 65+5 points. He has superior English and 8 years of experience. He received the invitation in 6 days from DOE.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes and the way people are comming with 65+5 with Superior English i am highly doubtfull they will clear all of 65+5 with Superior English.


Pattern is pretty much similar compare to last year.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> NSW invitation process is not clear. I just saw some one who got an invitation with 65+5 points. He has superior English and 8 years of experience. He received the invitation in 6 days from DOE.


Nsw invitation is like lucky draw, Many people with out sup n exp got 
Invited by nsw in jan-march 2016 in bulk.Even one of my frds he updated
His EOI on 10 march 2016 and he got invited on 18 march 2016 thats what
We called lucky draw.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> Nsw invitation is like lucky draw, Many people with out sup n exp got
> Invited by nsw in jan-march 2016 in bulk.Even one of my frds he updated
> His EOI on 10 march 2016 and he got invited on 18 march 2016 thats what
> We called lucky draw.


You are absolutely right Qasim, one of my friend got invited in march 3 days after his EOI, so december to March period would see a lot of them getting invited.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> You are absolutely right Qasim, one of my friend got invited in march 3 days after his EOI, so december to March period would see a lot of them getting invited.


Yes lets see time they gonna do the same or not, i am not sure
They do give preference to NSW graduates.


----------



## azerty

May also be a good idea to check which occupation code those 65+5s who may had been invited are in as well, think. NSW invites each code seperately don't they?

I seem to remember one earlier in the thread who was an internal auditor.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes lets see time they gonna do the same or not, i am not sure
> They do give preference to NSW graduates.


I don't understand their criteria and requirements.


----------



## elderberry

how does someone with 65+5 has both superior English and work experience? 
is he/she over 32?

Maybe those who claim who got the invitation are lying, I remember someone in September also claimed one of his friends got invitation with 65+5. 

and how come that one guy got the invitation with 1.5 xp, I know people with 2 years of experience and superior English and are yet to receive nsw invite.

Im guessing he is just lucky, while I was reading the earlier pages of the forum Ive encountered a similar case where some ex audtior with 60+5( If I recall his user name is Makybe Diva and he had sup english) got invitation when there were people with 65+5.


----------



## Abood

elderberry said:


> how does someone with 65+5 has both superior English and work experience?
> is he/she over 32?
> 
> Maybe those who claim who got the invitation are lying, I remember someone in September also claimed one of his friends got invitation with 65+5.
> 
> and how come that one guy got the invitation with 1.5 xp, I know people with 2 years of experience and superior English and are yet to receive nsw invite.
> 
> Im guessing he is just lucky, while I was reading the earlier pages of the forum Ive encountered a similar case where some ex audtior with 60+5( If I recall his user name is Makybe Diva and he had sup english) got invitation when there were people with 65+5.


He is above 39 so he got 15 points for age.


----------



## hamidaims

In my opinion A guy who got NSW invitation 65+5+ Superior is fake...because some candidates with same profile with many years work of experience and EOI May & June has not yet gotten any invitation....How he can get invitation...

He might 70+5 points.
If he is not joking then attach invitation email with points breakdown. So It can clear the situation.


----------



## drashti

Exactly... If he is not lying than attach email in thread so we can get to know about the fact... He must be lying i suppose...


----------



## Qasimkhan

drashti said:


> Exactly... If he is not lying than attach email in thread so we can get to know about the fact... He must be lying i suppose...


Thats what i said few hours ago its totally a lie.


----------



## Qasimkhan

elderberry said:


> how does someone with 65+5 has both superior English and work experience?
> is he/she over 32?
> 
> Maybe those who claim who got the invitation are lying, I remember someone in September also claimed one of his friends got invitation with 65+5.
> 
> and how come that one guy got the invitation with 1.5 xp, I know people with 2 years of experience and superior English and are yet to receive nsw invite.
> 
> Im guessing he is just lucky, while I was reading the earlier pages of the forum Ive encountered a similar case where some ex audtior with 60+5( If I recall his user name is Makybe Diva and he had sup english) got invitation when there were people with 65+5.


I can't understand how Come if someone is not claming the exp
Points and NSW considered it thats totally a lie. I have 3 years
Exp but i did not mentioned because i was not claiming points, 
If its the case now i should discuss with my agent.


----------



## Alexx1

As far as I know states do not follow any criteria to select candidates. They don't rank candidates based on scores (ACT for instance). So may be an ITA is just a random draw.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Alexx1 said:


> As far as I know states do not follow any criteria to select candidates. They don't rank candidates based on scores (ACT for instance). So may be an ITA is just a random draw.


How come then 70+5 pointers getting ita withn few days


----------



## Abood

Alexx1 said:


> As far as I know states do not follow any criteria to select candidates. They don't rank candidates based on scores (ACT for instance). So may be an ITA is just a random draw.


That is incorrect. State nomination is only going to people who scored 65 without considering the ones who got 60.


----------



## Alexx1

I don't know about NSW and VIC but ACT invites people according to lodgment dates irrespective of your points (given those points are at least 55). So may be yeah NSW may have a different criteria to invite people. 
I believe NSW has a really nontransparent way to nominate people. Infact most states do not tell how they invite people.


----------



## Alexx1

ACT is quick with all this. I submitted my application last week and it will be assigned to a case officer next week. And decision anytime after that.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Alexx1 said:


> ACT is quick with all this. I submitted my application last week and it will be assigned to a case officer next week. And decision anytime after that.


Act is better than NSW in every aspect, they give priority to ACT graduates.


----------



## Devina2008

Please help me, I am in delima whether to take NAATI or try PTE to get 79+. Which one would be a good option for me, as i have 65+ in PTE already.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Devina2008 said:


> Please help me, I am in delima whether to take NAATI or try PTE to get 79+. Which one would be a good option for me, as i have 65+ in PTE already.


Go for 79+ as Naati is extremely tough and unpredictable and time taking as well.


----------



## Makybe Diva

elderberry said:


> how does someone with 65+5 has both superior English and work experience?
> is he/she over 32?
> 
> Maybe those who claim who got the invitation are lying, I remember someone in September also claimed one of his friends got invitation with 65+5.
> 
> and how come that one guy got the invitation with 1.5 xp, I know people with 2 years of experience and superior English and are yet to receive nsw invite.
> 
> Im guessing he is just lucky, while I was reading the earlier pages of the forum Ive encountered a similar case where some ex audtior with 60+5 (If I recall his user name is Makybe Diva and he had sup english) got invitation when there were people with 65+5.


From memory I don't believe there were any 65+5 external auditors in the queue when I received my invite with 60+5 - apologies if that is incorrect.

For a long time, I have had the suspicion that NSW don't just rank candidates by their DIBP points score for English but their actual score in PTE, IELTS etc. So if someone with 65+5 and 4x90s for PTE lodges their EOI after someone with 65+5 and 4x85s, they would jump them in the queue.

The NSW website details the selection criteria as
1) Occupation
2) DIBP points score
3) English language ability
4) Skilled employment
3) and 4) make no mention of DIBP points score in that category, so could they look at actual exam scores for language and actual length of employment ?


----------



## malik.umair56

FraB said:


> Oh that's strange...well, then it's not good news. It means they are still stuck at August.
> 
> I've read here that someone with EOI 20th august got invited on 12 Oct and so I was hoping that the cut off date for 12 Oct had moved a bit further than that, like at the end of August...


my DOE is 23 so i don't think its moved till end probably on 22 or 21 august.


----------



## jogsan

First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying. 

Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.

Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE. 

Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)


----------



## jogsan

jogsan said:


> First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying.
> 
> Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.
> 
> Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.
> 
> Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)


Here's the direct link of the images
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## aurora.a

jogsan said:


> First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)




Mate, I got accused of being a secret migration agent when I said there were still jobs in Australia. Don't take it too personally


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

jogsan said:


> First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying.
> 
> Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.
> 
> Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.
> 
> Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)


Take it ease bro!
It is just people are getting desperate for an invitation. 

Anyway, I am unable to see the attachments :heh:


----------



## jogsan

Abood said:


> Take it ease bro!
> It is just people are getting desperate for an invitation.
> 
> Anyway, I am unable to see the attachments :heh:


Sure mate, ive posted a direct link as well


----------



## Abood

jogsan said:


> First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying.
> 
> Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.
> 
> Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.
> 
> Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)


Folks! 

This guy has been waiting since almost one year. He deserves an applaud for being successful and patient. 

Congratulations mate!


----------



## jogsan

Abood said:


> Folks!
> 
> This guy has been waiting since almost one year. He deserves an applaud for being successful and patient.
> 
> Congratulations mate!


Thanks mate, and good luck to you.


----------



## bridge93

They have taken your date submitted rather than your date of effect into consideration I think


----------



## Abood

"The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following *order:*
1Occupation
2Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3English language ability
4Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."

I have copied the above from NSW website. I think the criteria is clear. For 65+5, candidates with superior English will be invited first.


----------



## aurora.a

Anyways, congrats jogsan. Are you already in NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Unbelivable.............first of All Congrates Rogan for NSW invitation......

Secondly, NSW invitation is very difficult to understand.....the question is why they are inviting late EOI people rather than first one with same score and rankings.


----------



## quantum07

jogsan said:


> First of all, I can't believe a bunch of well educated professionals would have trust issues and accuse a stranger, who is just sharing information and seeking suggestions from ''EXPERTS'', of lying.
> 
> Secondly, I am attaching the e-mail and my points breakdown ( can't believe I'm doing it) but I just wanted everyone to feel optimistic and hopeful for their invitation.
> 
> Thirdly, I don't usually advocate Sarcasm, but... WHAT A TIME TO BE ALIVE.
> 
> Cheers and good luck (to those who think this information might be helpful)


Don't get Upset my friend, these kind of people you would encounter in this world right now. Held your head high and don't get upset by these bunch of morons. 

They feed themselves on negativity. 
Wish you all the very best. Good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> Don't get Upset my friend, these kind of people you would encounter in this world right now. Held your head high and don't get upset by these bunch of morons.
> 
> They feed themselves on negativity.
> Wish you all the very best. Good luck in all your future endeavors.





Take it easy man cross questions are always good for the right answer and every single member have right to disagree with any information provided overhere and then later the other members discuss as well and we will have the right answer.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> Take it easy man cross questions are always good for the right answer and every single member have right to disagree with any information provided overhere and then later the other members discuss as well and we will have the right answer.


Not once did you question him mate, you accused him of lying , not me but you need to take it easy mate. 
All the best to you.

P.S Constructive Criticisms are always welcomed.


----------



## Abood

jogsan said:


> Thanks mate, and good luck to you.


When did you achieve 65 points? was it when you initially submit your EOI? I know that all candidates with 65 points were invited in Mar-16.


----------



## paypilnitsa

jogsan said:


> Thanks mate, and good luck to you.


Congratulations jogsan! 

Could you please tell us which occupation you received the invite for?


----------



## quantum07

hamidaims said:


> Unbelivable.............first of All Congrates Rogan for NSW invitation......
> 
> Secondly, NSW invitation is very difficult to understand.....the question is why they are inviting late EOI people rather than first one with same score and rankings.


Hamid , He had superior english. Superiors always get invited first with the same points.


----------



## aurora.a

quantum07 said:


> Not once did you question him mate, you accused him of lying , not me but you need to take it easy mate.
> All the best to you.
> 
> P.S Constructive Criticisms are always welcomed.




We have had people lie in here previously or been given wrong information by migration agents who just wanted people to pay them money. People are not suspicious without reason and it didn't help that jogsan's account has very few posts and is new. Thankfully he did post evidence to resolve our questions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> Not once did you question him mate, you accused him of lying , not me but you need to take it easy mate.
> All the best to you.
> 
> P.S Constructive Criticisms are always welcomed.



How long you are following this thread we are here for a year ago and couple of times some members had provided suspecious information and when we looked into deep the case was a complete different story so if you want us to believe everything posted overhere sorry to say we arnt sheeps and after analying many things like that we will prefer to ask cross questions.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> How long you are following this thread we are here for a year ago and couple of times some members had provided suspecious information and when we looked into deep the case was a complete different story so if you want us to believe everything posted overhere sorry to say we arnt sheeps and after analying many things like that we will prefer to ask cross questions.


You could have been more polite in your questioning rather than accusing him is all i say.


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> You could have been more polite in your questioning rather than accusing him is all i say.



Really what you want us to do i mean we have just asked him how it is possible and provide us more info or prove it and being a new member he shoudnt be offended but to answer everything so next time he will be reliable source for the other members.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> Really what you want us to do i mean we have just asked him how it is possible and provide us more info or prove it and being a new member he shoudnt be offended but to answer everything so next time he will be reliable source for the other members.


Are you not understanding what am i trying to say? 
Go to your previous posts and look for yourself, you accused him of lying. It is okay not to believe someone, but could have asked him to share some proof rather than jumping onto a conclusion.


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> Are you not understanding what am i trying to say?
> Go to your previous posts and look for yourself, you accused him of lying. It is okay not to believe someone, but could have asked him to share some proof rather than jumping onto a conclusion.



Spend sometime on this thread and then i will talk to you.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> Spend sometime on this thread and then i will talk to you.


Learn how to talk to people and than I will talk to you


----------



## aurora.a

Chill out guys. If you want to be Aussie, you need to learn how to chill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

aurora.a said:


> Chill out guys. If you want to be Aussie, you need to learn how to chill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, No worries mate.


----------



## kaju

That's enough, let's all play nice, please.


----------



## Qasimkhan

facts n figures are completely different, he is the luckiest guy if
He got invited by NSW.Secondly, i am following this forum since july2015
I cannot remember any post by this guy in previous pages.
If he got invited many congratulations to him and best wishes to all people who
Are waiting for ITA since March 2016.


----------



## jogsan

Abood said:


> When did you achieve 65 points? was it when you initially submit your EOI? I know that all candidates with 65 points were invited in Mar-16.


Hi, I got 65 on 23 august 2016 with PTE.


----------



## Attentionseeker

One off invite is very unusual for NSW, especially when people with exact same points breakdown with DOEs before you are still waiting. It's normal to be skeptic about it.


----------



## hamidaims

quantum07 said:


> Hamid , He had superior english. Superiors always get invited first with the same points.


Quantum07, I know they invite 65 first.. But I know some people who have 65+superior with old EOIs are still in que...


----------



## Abood

hamidaims said:


> Quantum07, I know they invite 65 first.. But I know some people who have 65+superior with old EOIs are still in que...


Old DOE means from Apr-16 or May-16?


----------



## avobatistuta

*Timeline for NSW Nomination*

Hello guys,

Please is there a definite timeline for NSW approvals or when one can expect to get the approval?

1. Do they send approvals based on ANZSCO codes?
2. Do they send based on the submission dates?
3. Do they send based on confirmation of the documents?


Will appreciate if anyone has the information on how this works because, I submitted the nomination and made payment on October 4, 2016 (221111 General Accountant with 70+5 points)

Thanks


----------



## hamidaims

Abood said:


> Old DOE means from Apr-16 or May-16?


Yes April, May, June, July, august.


----------



## sanath89

jogsan said:


> Hi, I got 65 on 23 august 2016 with PTE.


Hi jogsan, congrats to you on your great achievement.
However, at the same time, i feel confused since i have the same points breakdown as you have with an earlier EOI effective date (Please refer signature).
I still haven't received an invite. I would be grateful if anyone in this forum can explain how this is possible?


----------



## thepeninsula

drashti said:


> Exactly... If he is not lying than attach email in thread so we can get to know about the fact... He must be lying i suppose...


I don't think anyone is obliged to provide personal info on a forum to clear a doubt shared by a few members. Only time will tell, and I also doubt NSW does not have a fool proof system given that DIPB has tightened its Visa approval process after this happened:

https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...dibp-officer-ran-a-3-million-visa-racket.html


----------



## thepeninsula

Alexx1 said:


> As far as I know states do not follow any criteria to select candidates. They don't rank candidates based on scores (ACT for instance). So may be an ITA is just a random draw.


I seriously doubt it, the whole program will become a sham and vulnerable to corruption if that s the case.

The criteria is crystal clear.

Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Makybe Diva

sanath89 said:


> Hi jogsan, congrats to you on your great achievement.
> However, at the same time, i feel confused since i have the same points breakdown as you have with an earlier EOI effective date (Please refer signature).
> I still haven't received an invite. I would be grateful if anyone in this forum can explain how this is possible?


What was your actual PTE score for each section ?


----------



## azerty

thepeninsula said:


> I seriously doubt it, the whole program will become a sham and vulnerable to corruption if that s the case.
> 
> The criteria is crystal clear.
> 
> Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales


I think Alexx1 may be right with that assumption in some if not all of the states other than NSW. A friend of mine had a similar experience with SA nomination. They seem to look through each application manually and approve and reject each one separately. But they also have a more stringent criteria to qualify for state sponsorship as well.

NSW, meanwhile, seems to be the most liberal of the states when it comes to who can qualify, and thus they have the criteria thepeninsula mentioned above.


----------



## Horus_88

jogsan said:


> Hi, I got 65 on 23 august 2016 with PTE.


Congratulations and good luck ahead...



Makybe Diva said:


> What was your actual PTE score for each section ?


Hi, I do have sanath's same question as I also submitted EOI late August like jogsan and with "superior" English... (65+5)

points breakdown in my signature

I think I'm missing something....


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I think Alexx1 may be right with that assumption in some if not all of the states other than NSW. A friend of mine had a similar experience with SA nomination. They seem to look through each application manually and approve and reject each one separately. But they also have a more stringent criteria to qualify for state sponsorship as well.
> 
> NSW, meanwhile, seems to be the most liberal of the states when it comes to who can qualify, and thus they have the criteria thepeninsula mentioned above.


If it is the criteria then how do u see the invitation in jan n feb 2016 to those who had
65+5 proficient no exp.?


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> If it is the criteria then how do u see the invitation in jan n feb 2016 to those who had
> 65+5 proficient no exp.?


If you're talking about 9 months ago, the queue was different then. I vaguely remembered it making its way down from superior back then? Too tired to fact check right now though.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> If you're talking about 9 months ago, the queue was different then. I vaguely remembered it making its way down from superior back then? Too tired to fact check right now though.


All confusing 🙄


----------



## Makybe Diva

successcre8or said:


> Congratulations and good luck ahead...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I do have sanath's same question as I also submitted EOI late August like jogsan and with "superior" English... (65+5)
> 
> points breakdown in my signature
> 
> I think I'm missing something....


Jogsan had 4 x 90s. Maybe that puts him ahead of you ?


----------



## ally2135

thepeninsula said:


> I don't think anyone is obliged to provide personal info on a forum to clear a doubt shared by a few members. Only time will tell, and I also doubt NSW does not have a fool proof system given that DIPB has tightened its Visa approval process after this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> https://migrationalliance.com.au/im...dibp-officer-ran-a-3-million-visa-racket.html







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88

Makybe Diva said:


> Jogsan had 4 x 90s. Maybe that puts him ahead of you ?


Hi, maybe.... ?
okie, I will learn to be patient now 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## bridge93

Lol no I have 4 x 90's in pte and I'm still waiting since march for 190 so it's not that.


----------



## Makybe Diva

bridge93 said:


> Lol no I have 4 x 90's in pte and I'm still waiting since march for 190 so it's not that.


Do you have any experience? Even if it doesn't get you any points. Jogsan had 1.5 years....


----------



## 65Points!

Hahaha what a discussion you chaps have had. 

Jogsan it's okay bud, we had someone just a month back making tall claims about his friend getting an invite under SC189 in the 28th Sep round and the claimed invited DoE was the last week of August and he went around saying another big round, which when cross checked was fact-less, and with the recent release of DIBP figures for the round, the bluff's called, so we've had people making over the top claims, and since a few of us have been hanging around for sometime now, it just makes us a little more curious than say someone who would have put in their EoIs after June this year.

You have waited for a year, so enjoy your nomination invite, and apply quick and fast, and all the best for the next stage.

Okay fellows, even if the invite is based on the date of initial submission which is Nov'15, or even if they have accounted for the "employability" and the picked up date being Aug'16, it is a sigh of relief that at least somewhere the 65+5 pointers have started getting a look in.


----------



## aurora.a

Uh, so I'm filling out the visa application but there's no option to check saying that I've fulfilled the two year study requirement. Do they calculate manually or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

I was wondering if all the 65+5 were invited in march 2016 round?? Is any one 65+5 here who are still waiting for the invitation before march??


----------



## jogsan

Makybe Diva said:


> Do you have any experience? Even if it doesn't get you any points. Jogsan had 1.5 years....


About the experience, I emailed NSW if I needed to provide evidence of my employment, but they replied if I am not claiming points for my skilled employment then I don't have to provide any evidence.


----------



## quantum07

aurora.a said:


> Uh, so I'm filling out the visa application but there's no option to check saying that I've fulfilled the two year study requirement. Do they calculate manually or something?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, they will check manually and also when you had filed you EOI it must have asked you about your 2 years Australian study requirement.


----------



## aurora.a

quantum07 said:


> Yup, they will check manually and also when you had filed you EOI it must have asked you about your 2 years Australian study requirement.




Yes it did, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

jogsan said:


> About the experience, I emailed NSW if I needed to provide evidence of my employment, but they replied if I am not claiming points for my skilled employment then I don't have to provide any evidence.


Do they have specific email ? If someone wants to communicate with
Them? Can you please assist me in this matter.


----------



## jogsan

Qasimkhan said:


> Do they have specific email ? If someone wants to communicate with
> Them? Can you please assist me in this matter.


yes. [email protected]


----------



## Qasimkhan

jogsan said:


> yes. [email protected]


Thanks alot.


----------



## 1330690

Devina2008 said:


> I was wondering if all the 65+5 were invited in march 2016 round?? Is any one 65+5 here who are still waiting for the invitation before march??



No bro the 25may skillselect round was the last one in which they took 65 point accountants and the visa date of effect was 6 October 2015 8.48 pm. So I'm guessing someone who filed an EOI on 7oct, 2015 is still waiting?  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> No bro the 25may skillselect round was the last one in which they took 65 point accountants and the visa date of effect was 6 October 2015 8.48 pm. So I'm guessing someone who filed an EOI on 7oct, 2015 is still waiting?  :fingerscrossed:


But mostly people were cleared through state invities


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> But mostly people were cleared through state invities


so next time the 189 cutoff drops to 65 what do you think the date of effect is gonna be? Can't be greater than nov-dec2015.
Coz if 10 people/day are applying with 70 points, it stands to reason that atleast 20/day are applying with 65. The backlog must be insane by now.


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> so next time the 189 cutoff drops to 65 what do you think the date of effect is gonna be? Can't be greater than nov-dec2015.
> Coz if 10 people/day are applying with 70 points, it stands to reason that atleast 20/day are applying with 65. The backlog must be insane by now.


I have seen many people with 65+5 cleared in dec2015,jan-mar16.
But cuttoff date in may2016 round was really confusing for me.
Some people did big mistake not to choose state invitation i guess.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> I have seen many people with 65+5 cleared in dec2015,jan-mar16.
> But cuttoff date in may2016 round was really confusing for me.
> Some people did big mistake not to choose state invitation i guess.


Qasim Bhai, it might be because they did not have superior English and the pattern must have been very clear to them
but coming back to 65 for 189 would be insane. 65 pointers with SE should not even think about 189 and just wish that they get an NSW invitation soon.

Anyways, I pray everyone gets invited soon.


----------



## Abood

arjunvir91 said:


> so next time the 189 cutoff drops to 65 what do you think the date of effect is gonna be? Can't be greater than nov-dec2015.
> Coz if 10 people/day are applying with 70 points, it stands to reason that atleast 20/day are applying with 65. The backlog must be insane by now.


Not sure if the backlog is so much. NSW will take 4k this year most of them will be accountants and auditors. So if they take 1000 with 65+5 that will clear the backlog. 
Any way, I am planning to take another PTE exams hopefully I will get superior English so my score will be 75.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Qasim Bhai, it might be because they did not have superior English and the pattern must have been very clear to them
> but coming back to 65 for 189 would be insane. 65 pointers with SE should not even think about 189 and just wish that they get an NSW invitation soon.
> 
> Anyways, I pray everyone gets invited soon.


Quantum Dear, i am talking about people without SE, they got invited in dec 2015, jan-march16.


----------



## quantum07

Abood said:


> Not sure if the backlog is so much. NSW will take 4k this year most of them will be accountants and auditors. So if they take 1000 with 65+5 that will clear the backlog.
> Any way, I am planning to take another PTE exams hopefully I will get superior English so my score will be 75.


All the very best mate, go for it, you will get it for sure and than once you are on 75, go for 189


----------



## Mir0

Any thoughts on how can we know the number of invitations sent each round for each occupation ? "forget about the accumulative one".


----------



## elderberry

Makybe Diva said:


> Do you have any experience? Even if it doesn't get you any points. Jogsan had 1.5 years....


No NSW do not count the experience which the points are unclaimed for, I have few friends with more than 2 years of experience and superior english, one with even all 90 and with 2.5 years of experience, and yet get nsw invitation. 

I think nsw considered jogsons earlier date of november 2015 rather than the august 2016 one.


----------



## sanath89

Makybe Diva said:


> What was your actual PTE score for each section ?


My PTE score was 90/90/89/90.
May be they are preferring candidates who have IELTS over PTE.


----------



## aurora.a

Abood said:


> Not sure if the backlog is so much. NSW will take 4k this year most of them will be accountants and auditors. So if they take 1000 with 65+5 that will clear the backlog.
> 
> Any way, I am planning to take another PTE exams hopefully I will get superior English so my score will be 75.




Most of the 4000 invites will not be accountants. Last year we estimated that nsw invited about 1,000 accountants and auditors and this was later seen to be a pretty good estimate when the 4777 total ceiling was published at the start of the year, which was later explained to include all state sponsorship and employed nominated visas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

aurora.a said:


> Most of the 4000 invites will not be accountants. Last year we estimated that nsw invited about 1,000 accountants and auditors and this was later seen to be a pretty good estimate when the 4777 total ceiling was published at the start of the year, which was later explained to include all state sponsorship and employed nominated visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4777 does not include state sponsorship. 
It only includes 189 ,employe sponsorship and family migration.
State does not give out their actual figures.
So NSW can invite all 5000 accountants or they can not invite anyone at all, it is upto them. 

But yes, to sum up ,4777 figure does not include SS


----------



## aurora.a

quantum07 said:


> 4777 does not include state sponsorship.
> It only includes 189 ,employe sponsorship and family migration.
> State does not give out their actual figures.
> So NSW can invite all 5000 accountants or they can not invite anyone at all, it is upto them.
> 
> But yes, to sum up ,4777 figure does not include SS




No, it does. Dibp directly confirmed this with iscah and also updated the occupational ceiling definition to include state nominated visas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> No, it does. Dibp directly confirmed this with iscah and also updated the occupational ceiling definition to include state nominated visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4777-2500, rest quota is for state sponsorship


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> 4777-2500, rest quota is for state sponsorship




4777-2500, the rest is for state sponsored and employer nominated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> 4777-2500, the rest is for state sponsored and employer nominated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry employer nomaination as well but this is only for 
Accountants.


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> Sorry employer nomaination as well but this is only for
> 
> Accountants.




Yep that's right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Yep that's right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, most of the quota will be utilized by the state.
What is your opinion?


----------



## razjoee

aurora.a said:


> No, it does. Dibp directly confirmed this with iscah and also updated the occupational ceiling definition to include state nominated visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Aurora is right. If you check this thread around June/July around the time the 2016/17 quotas were released by DIBP, firstly the 4,777 figure released and later adjusted to 2,500 with an explanatory note on the supposed reduction. The 2,277 represents accountants that may obtain visas under 190 (all states - not NSW only) and employer nominations



aurora.a said:


> ...and also *updated the occupational ceiling definition to include state nominated visas*.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But Aurora, although they updated the definition and also adjusted the occupational ceiling for Accountants to 2,500, doesnt that kind of conflict the new definition? if Skillselect shows a figure of 2500 as occupational ceiling for accountants, does that also include the 190s? I think for practical purposes and in relation to the figures published on Skillselect, the definition ought to exclude State Sponsored. 

probably just one of their technical glitches ...


----------



## hamidaims

jogsan said:


> Hello guys, I got an invitation for nsw with 65+5, superior English and no experience. I do have around 1 and half year experience on my EOI but points are not awarded for it. Could you please suggest if I need to submit the experience letter with my application for nomination or I could exclude it and only submit relevant documents for which im claiming points? thanks



Dear Jogson...Have You studied Australia? or not?

If Studied then in which university and course???


----------



## Qasimkhan

Today's meeting with agent discussed josgan case.
1) he said there is no way they consider any unclaimed experience 
2) agent told me that he spoke many times with nsw state on various cases, they
Straightaway told that state look for state's benefits not for candidates, who ever is 
Best candidate for them they invite them. 
3) NSW state accept that system is not fair but that how they invite people.
4) NSW does not considered EOI effect date.
5) They rank candidates lets say in case of 65+5 (1) super.eng (2) work.exp (3) P.Y plus proficient eng (4) age does matter alot if someone is 25 n other candidate is 32, 
They will invite younger candidate if points are same.
This was whole summary of the conversation with agent today.


----------



## Rab nawaz

:brushteeth:


Qasimkhan said:


> Today's meeting with agent discussed josgan case.
> 1) he said there is no way they consider any unclaimed experience
> 2) agent told me that he spoke many times with nsw state on various cases, they
> Straightaway told that state look for state's benefits not for candidates, who ever is
> Best candidate for them they invite them.
> 3) NSW state accept that system is not fair but that how they invite people.
> 4) NSW does not considered EOI effect date.
> 5) They rank candidates lets say in case of 65+5 (1) super.eng (2) work.exp (3) P.Y plus proficient eng (4) age does matter alot if someone is 25 n other candidate is 32,
> They will invite younger candidate if points are same.
> This was whole summary of the conversation with agent today.



I wish the agent isnt ISCAH :::


----------



## razjoee

Rab nawaz said:


> :brushteeth:
> 
> 
> I wish the agent isnt ISCAH :::


hahaha ISCAH must be one kind of an agent. Lol


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> :brushteeth:
> 
> 
> I wish the agent isnt ISCAH :::


Iscah they provide all wrong estimation, my agent is migation lawyer as well with
more than 25 years experience. I discussed with him my frd case he said your frd gonna get visa on the other hand all desi agents were saying no your frd not gona get visa, but my agent was right and frd won Mrt n got visa.So according to him, nsw inviting is not fair.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Iscah they provide all wrong estimation, my agent is migation lawyer as well with
> more than 25 years experience. I discussed with him my frd case he said your frd gonna get visa on the other hand all desi agents were saying no your frd not gona get visa, but my agent was right and frd won Mrt n got visa.So according to him, nsw inviting is not fair.



Would you like to mention his or her consultancy name so we may have any previous experience to share with you.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:bathbaby:


Rab nawaz said:


> Would you like to mention his or her consultancy name so we may have any previous experience to share with you.


( Hope immigration lawyer n migration agent)


----------



## caashishsachdeva

Hi All,

I am Ashish, an Indian CA/Bcom/MBA, working in Audit Dept of KPMG global Services (Gurgaon) which provides offshore audit service to its member firm KPMG Australia, known as APC (Audit processing Center). I have decided to move to KPMG Australia, for which i have to get PR first. Currently i am preparing for PTE-A and will give exam in next month. However, i have few queries :
1. Regarding my Exp- 3 months in Small CA firm in audit dept, 7.5 months in BDO consulting (top 10 CA firm) as Consultant in Risk Advisory services, 10 months in Citi Fin Services as SME in Fund Accounting process and presently working in KPMG as Senior Auditor in Offshore audit from last 2 years. So total of around 44.5 months. First, as per my Exp for which skill should i go, External Auditor/Internal Auditor or Accountant or any other. Whether they will consider all of my above exp ? or should i exclude my exp which is not related to my skill in the application.

2. Which assessing authority should i choose ICAA/CPA/IPA ?

3. If i get my skill assessed now (after PTE) i.e. November 2016 and get a positive assessment, will DIBP consider my exp after the skill assessment date if i remain in same co. in department.

4. I will not be able to get Roles & Responsibilities from my Prev Employers . Any alternatives ? However, i have Offer letter and Exp letter from the same E'or.

5. I will not be able to get Pay Slip/Form-16 from my prev. Employer (small CA firm). Any alternatives ? and the same salary was paid in Cash for 3 months Rs.18000 pm.

6. My wife is MBA and has worked for a UK law firm in India for 2.8 years in Accounts Receivable dept. She is also an Insurance agent of LIC from last 5 years. Under which skill can i get her skills assessed to claim extra 5 points?

Awaiting for early response from all the Experts !!! 
Thanks you all in Advance


----------



## elderberry

was there an invitation round on 12th?


----------



## Qasimkhan

elderberry said:


> was there an invitation round on 12th?


 It is mentioned on dibp website for 189


----------



## razjoee

Check out my answers in text



caashishsachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Ashish, an Indian CA/Bcom/MBA, working in Audit Dept of KPMG global Services (Gurgaon) which provides offshore audit service to its member firm KPMG Australia, known as APC (Audit processing Center). I have decided to move to KPMG Australia, for which i have to get PR first. Currently i am preparing for PTE-A and will give exam in next month. However, i have few queries :
> 1. Regarding my Exp- 3 months in Small CA firm in audit dept, 7.5 months in BDO consulting (top 10 CA firm) as Consultant in Risk Advisory services, 10 months in Citi Fin Services as SME in Fund Accounting process and presently working in KPMG as Senior Auditor in Offshore audit from last 2 years. So total of around 44.5 months. First, as per my Exp for *which skill should i go*, External Auditor/Internal Auditor or Accountant or any other. *Whether they will consider all of my above exp* ? or should i exclude my exp which is not related to my skill in the application.
> 
> *Go for external audit as it appears to be your core. All other experience can still be claimed as closely related to your nominated occupation.
> 
> Try to include experience that you can easily validate to avoid complications. If the experience is closely related to your nominated occupation it will be considered as long it can be validated and supported by payslips, reference letter with roles and responsibilities, tax returns, bank statements etc. It appears that all your experience if presented correctly will qualify. However as indicated below, you can discard small CA firm experience by indicating that it is not related since it is only 3 months. 36 months of offshore experience will earn you 5 points, which is the same points you get up to 59 months (just almost 5 years) The 3 months ommitted will take your experience to 41 months which is the same points tally if you claim 44 months but without the hassle of proving employmnt.*
> 
> 2. Which assessing authority should i choose ICAA/CPA/IPA ?
> *im sure any of the 3 will do. Cannot give a good comparison but all require PTE Academic to get a postive outcome (equivalent of a 7 in IELTS) i used CPA they took like 2 months to give me outcome though.*
> 
> 3. If i get my skill assessed now (after PTE) i.e. November 2016 and get a positive assessment, will DIBP consider my exp after the skill assessment date if i remain in same co. in department.
> *Yes they will.*
> 
> 4. I will not be able to get Roles & Responsibilities from my Prev Employers . Any alternatives ? However, i have Offer letter and Exp letter from the same E'or.
> *Upload what you have. Consider doing statutory declaration for the roles and respos. Bank statements or tax forms will also be useful as proof*
> 
> 5. I will not be able to get Pay Slip/Form-16 from my prev. Employer (small CA firm). Any alternatives ? and the same salary was paid in Cash for 3 months Rs.18000 pm.
> *As indicated above, this experience if ommitted will not be consequential as far as your overall application is concerned. Omit it*
> 
> 6. My wife is MBA and has worked for a UK law firm in India for 2.8 years in Accounts Receivable dept. She is also an Insurance agent of LIC from last 5 years. Under which skill can i get her skills assessed to claim extra 5 points?
> *Yes as long as she has met language requirement, meets the age requirement, has been assesed by the assessing authrity, her skill is on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application, is to be included on your visa application, is not an australian citizen or pr holder.
> *
> 
> Awaiting for early response from all the Experts !!!
> Thanks you all in Advance


----------



## Qasimkhan

razjoee said:


> Check out my answers in text


Good work mate this what we called help


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> :bathbaby:
> 
> ( Hope immigration lawyer n migration agent)


Havnt heared that name before <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator* 
i would prefer to believe in the facts you have mentioned regarding NSW SS.


----------



## sanath89

jogsan said:


> Ya I submitted my EOI a while back but only got my Superior English on 23 august 2016. My CPA migration assessment though, is pretty old now, i had it done in september 2014





jogsan said:


> Hi, I got 65 on 23 august 2016 with PTE.


Hi jogsan,
Do you mind sharing your age as at 23rd August 2016 (or your date of birth)?
Just curious to see whether NSW rank candidates with same point breakdowns according to their age?
Thanks...


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> In my opinion, most of the quota will be utilized by the state.
> 
> What is your opinion?




Nsw is usually pretty spot on at 4,000 with their nominations. However I still think the number of accountants they will only be around 1,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

razjoee said:


> But Aurora, although they updated the definition and also adjusted the occupational ceiling for Accountants to 2,500, doesnt that kind of conflict the new definition? if Skillselect shows a figure of 2500 as occupational ceiling for accountants, does that also include the 190s? I think for practical purposes and in relation to the figures published on Skillselect, the definition ought to exclude State Sponsored.
> 
> 
> 
> probably just one of their technical glitches ...




Yes it does, but dibp posts conflicting information on the website all the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h.ghabra

*Need Help*

Hello experts
i have scored 65 points for management accountant and submitted the EOI on 20.Apr.2016.

till today i did not receive an invitation. Do you guys think that i have a chance with this score? or am i wasting my time waiting?

Thanks


----------



## h.ghabra

*need help*

Hello experts
i have scored 65 points for management accountant and submitted the EOI on 20.Apr.2016.

till today i did not receive an invitation. Do you guys think that i have a chance with this score? or am i wasting my time waiting?

Thanks


----------



## Mody30

h.ghabra said:


> Hello experts
> i have scored 65 points for management accountant and submitted the EOI on 20.Apr.2016.
> 
> till today i did not receive an invitation. Do you guys think that i have a chance with this score? or am i wasting my time waiting?
> 
> Thanks


you will wait more with 65 points for 189 visa 
If you have superior English you can go for NSW via visa 190 and I think that you may be invited on next Jan or Feb


----------



## 1330690

Mody30 said:


> you will wait more with 65 points for 189 visa
> If you have superior English you can go for NSW via visa 190 and I think that you may be invited on next Jan or Feb


Pretty sure no one with 65 is gonna be invited in this 2016-17 cycle. Why would NSW waste a single nomination on someone with 65 when there's an army of 70 pointers out there?
So english proficiency becomes kinda irrelevant.

P.S. I have all 90s so I hope what you said is true lol


----------



## quantum07

arjunvir91 said:


> Pretty sure no one with 65 is gonna be invited in this 2016-17 cycle. Why would NSW waste a single nomination on someone with 65 when there's an army of 70 pointers out there?
> So english proficiency becomes kinda irrelevant.
> 
> P.S. I have all 90s so I hope what you said is true lol


What about the guys on 65 who just got invited?


----------



## elderberry

arjunvir91 said:


> Pretty sure no one with 65 is gonna be invited in this 2016-17 cycle. Why would NSW waste a single nomination on someone with 65 when there's an army of 70 pointers out there?
> So english proficiency becomes kinda irrelevant.
> 
> P.S. I have all 90s so I hope what you said is true lol


bud you're new here, so take some time and read previous pages of this thread.
I know what youre playing here. "oh, I dont think I will get the invitation even with my good english rant" , so some senior member come to reassure you that you will get your invite pretty soon.(I've played this too  ) Its similar to the " I think I'm ugly" game girls play in facebook.


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> bud you're new here, so take some time and read previous pages of this thread.
> I know what youre playing here. "oh, I dont think I will get the invitation even with my good english rant" , so some senior member come to reassure you that you will get your invite pretty soon.(I've played this too  ) Its similar to the " I think I'm ugly" game girls play in facebook.


Unfortunately 99.9% of the feshies are trying the same theories without realising we are now used to these things especially after spending one whole year.


----------



## Qasimkhan

elderberry said:


> bud you're new here, so take some time and read previous pages of this thread.
> I know what youre playing here. "oh, I dont think I will get the invitation even with my good english rant" , so some senior member come to reassure you that you will get your invite pretty soon.(I've played this too  ) Its similar to the " I think I'm ugly" game girls play in facebook.


Hahah its so true and i think he or she got proficient english


----------



## 1330690

elderberry said:


> bud you're new here, so take some time and read previous pages of this thread.
> I know what youre playing here. "oh, I dont think I will get the invitation even with my good english rant" , so some senior member come to reassure you that you will get your invite pretty soon.(I've played this too  ) Its similar to the " I think I'm ugly" game girls play in facebook.


bud if i wanted reassurance i'd go to my lawyer/agent who's full of positivity. Dude never even mentioned that the cutoff is 70 for accountants until after I had already filed the EOI. Got the shock of my life.
And the sheer numbers of 65 pt applicants makes it so obvious that we'll be waiting a long long time. PTE is so easy all of us must have "superior" english too.


----------



## thepeninsula

arjunvir91 said:


> bud if i wanted reassurance i'd go to my lawyer/agent who's full of positivity. Dude never even mentioned that the cutoff is 70 for accountants until after I had already filed the EOI. Got the shock of my life.
> And the sheer numbers of 65 pt applicants makes it so obvious that we'll be waiting a long long time. PTE is so easy all of us must have "superior" english too.


Lawyers dont really care to inform the finer details that you just mentioned, Its a win win for them as they get their charges of 1000 odd dollars if you get an invite and take credit for it. Else they continue working on other more complicated visas. Meanwhile the waiting continues for the applicants with 65 points.

One can hope the next few rounds clears off the backlog of 70 pointers. In my opinion 65 pointers will get a chance at some stage. Dont know how PTE seems easier to you but the only differences to me were the online speaking component and that the written essay can be edited before submission which makes it look neater.


----------



## thepeninsula

Some considerations for the next few years. 

Major changes proposed for skilled migration to Australia | SBS Your Language

Lets share more info rather than attempting to predict what DIPB may do next. 

The article is not specific to the topic, but hopefully the mods will be ok with it.


----------



## Devina2008

Finally I have decided to prepare for PTE again to get superior English because I haven't seen any chances for 65 pointers with prof English. Feeling pissed off !!!


----------



## caashishsachdeva

Thank you so much RAZJOEE for yout valuable reply ???


----------



## razjoee

arjunvir91 said:


> Pretty sure no one with 65 is gonna be invited in this 2016-17 cycle. Why would NSW waste a single nomination on someone with 65 when there's an army of 70 pointers out there?
> So english proficiency becomes kinda irrelevant.
> 
> P.S. I have all 90s so I hope what you said is true lol


Not really. The problem is that a greater percentage of 70 pointers get invited for 189 sooner than later whilst the 190 invitation has been received or the state approval process is in process. When that happens, as would any person, they proceed to pursue the 189 invite and thus many of the 190 invitations are not taken up. NSW considers nomitations not invites and 70 pointers use 190 as a backup like some fallback. i believe 65 pointers are still in with a chance. i do.


----------



## Rab nawaz

razjoee said:


> Not really. The problem is that a greater percentage of 70 pointers get invited for 189 sooner than later whilst the 190 invitation has been received or the state approval process is in process. When that happens, as would any person, they proceed to pursue the 189 invite and thus many of the 190 invitations are not taken up. NSW considers nomitations not invites and 70 pointers use 190 as a backup like some fallback. i believe 65 pointers are still in with a chance. i do.


Thousands of 65+5 are already in the line and they are increasing everyday in fact my whole classmates have 65+5 with proficient+py and even they will invite some 65+5 for 190 it will be like winning a lottery so the situation will be exactly same like 189 where the did invite some 65 pointers but the cut offs are ages back. In my view, they will invite very very few of 65+5 with proficient so they can publish they did invite some of proficient and the sitaition isnt that terrible but in real 65+5 with proficient are sinking everyday.


----------



## Qasimkhan

razjoee said:


> Not really. The problem is that a greater percentage of 70 pointers get invited for 189 sooner than later whilst the 190 invitation has been received or the state approval process is in process. When that happens, as would any person, they proceed to pursue the 189 invite and thus many of the 190 invitations are not taken up. NSW considers nomitations not invites and 70 pointers use 190 as a backup like some fallback. i believe 65 pointers are still in with a chance. i do.


Strongly agree with you, its all up to 70 pointers cutoff n choosing 190.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Thousands of 65+5 are already in the line and they are increasing everyday in fact my whole classmates have 65+5 with proficient+py and even they will invite some 65+5 for 190 it will be like winning a lottery so the situation will be exactly same like 189 where the did invite some 65 pointers but the cut offs are ages back. In my view, they will invite very very few of 65+5 with proficient so they can publish they did invite some of proficient and the sitaition isnt that terrible but in real 65+5 with proficient are sinking everyday.


I don't think what you said is reasonable. As of Mar-16, all 65+5 candidates were invited, therefore, the backlog has been cleared up to this period. You need to consider that there are candidates with 60+5 and with 55+5 who are coming to the pool. I expect the backlog of 65+5 to be around 1000 to 1500 not more than that for sure.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I don't think what you said is reasonable. As of Mar-16, all 65+5 candidates were invited, therefore, the backlog has been cleared up to this period. You need to consider that there are candidates with 60+5 and with 55+5 who are coming to the pool. I expect the backlog of 65+5 to be around 1000 to 1500 not more than that for sure.


It is true to some extent but when i saw may 2016 round cutoff for 65+5
I got shocked because my all frds with 65+5 proficient eng got invited till
19march 2016.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> It is true to some extent but when i saw may 2016 round cutoff for 65+5
> I got shocked because my all frds with 65+5 proficient eng got invited till
> 19march 2016.


They are doing scaremongering


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> I don't think what you said is reasonable. As of Mar-16, all 65+5 candidates were invited, therefore, the backlog has been cleared up to this period. You need to consider that there are candidates with 60+5 and with 55+5 who are coming to the pool. I expect the backlog of 65+5 to be around 1000 to 1500 not more than that for sure.


Sorry to say but march 2016 is gone and the bulk invititins stories are already part of the history and its been 7 months people are waiting with Superior English and in next 2 months even they will start inviting 65+5 with superior English still the backlog for 65+5 will be 9months+10 days of march so with 9 and half month backlog what you reckon they will clear all of them or even 50%? Morover, remember when they had invited 65s for 189 and even it was a big round the cut off hardly move 13 days and here we are discussing about 9 and half months. In addition, 1000-1500 is no more than a joke when i have more than 20+ friends 65+5 with proficient+5 and many of others are gonna complete py in december so these figures arnt true at all.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:lalala:


Abood said:


> They are doing scaremongering


They already succeeded in scaremongering


----------



## aurora.a

You guys can call it whatever you want but rab nawaz has been following this thread much longer than both of you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Sorry to say but march 2016 is gone and the bulk invititins stories are already part of the history and its been 7 months people are waiting with Superior English and in next 2 months even they will start inviting 65+5 with superior English still the backlog for 65+5 will be 9months+10 days of march so with 9 and half month backlog what you reckon they will clear all of them or even 50%? Morover, remember when they had invited 65s for 189 and even it was a big round the cut off hardly move 13 days and here we are discussing about 9 and half months. In addition, 1000-1500 is no more than a joke when i have more than 20+ friends 65+5 with proficient+5 and many of others are gonna complete py in december so these figures arnt true at all.


dude you have no basis for your claims. I am living in the UAE, and I don't know anyone with 65+5. Having 20 friends with 65+5 means nothing. So how many friends with 70 point you have? We both don't have clear picture as the numbers are not clear. Some 65+5 candidates are already receiving invitations some folks already confirmed that.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Sorry to say but march 2016 is gone and the bulk invititins stories are already part of the history and its been 7 months people are waiting with Superior English and in next 2 months even they will start inviting 65+5 with superior English still the backlog for 65+5 will be 9months+10 days of march so with 9 and half month backlog what you reckon they will clear all of them or even 50%? Morover, remember when they had invited 65s for 189 and even it was a big round the cut off hardly move 13 days and here we are discussing about 9 and half months. In addition, 1000-1500 is no more than a joke when i have more than 20+ friends 65+5 with proficient+5 and many of others are gonna complete py in december so these figures arnt true at all.


I am not too sure about backlog for 65+5 its really confusing, second i disagree with you on bulk invitation is a past or history, they will send bulk invitation sooner or later,
If they have quota then they will definitely utilized the full quota.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> dude you have no basis for your claims. I am living in the UAE, and I don't know anyone with 65+5. Having 20 friends with 65+5 means nothing. So how many friends with 70 point you have? We both don't have clear picture as the numbers are not clear. Some 65+5 candidates are already receiving invitations some folks already confirmed that.


Sorry to say if you are living in UAE there is no point to explain to you bro just hold on for next 2 months and you will see what i am trying to say.


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> You guys can call it whatever you want but rab nawaz has been following this thread much longer than both of you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


July comes first or nove 2015 ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

:lalala:


Qasimkhan said:


> I am not too sure about backlog for 65+5 its really confusing, second i disagree with you on bulk invitation is a past or history, they will send bulk invitation sooner or later,
> If they have quota then they will definitely utilized the full quota.


Bro you remind me of one guy in this forum who was very confident about 1000 ceiling for auditors in the same they have done without pro rata but i was 100% thats not gonna happen and once again i am sure there wont be any bulk invititin for 65+5 without superior English or work exp so let us just wait and it will be crystal clear in 2 months.


----------



## hamidaims

Can Anyone Guess how many 65+5+ Superior English are submitting EOIs per Month for Accountant Category??

Rab Nawaz, Azurty, Abood, Qasim Khan and many more??????


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> July comes first or nove 2015 ?




You also only have 87 posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> :lalala:
> 
> Bro you remind me of one guy in this forum who was very confident about 1000 ceiling for auditors in the same they have done without pro rata but i was 100% thats not gonna happen and once again i am sure there wont be any bulk invititin for 65+5 without superior English or work exp so let us just wait and it will be crystal clear in 2 months.


Lolss, bro is that criteria being more informative or being senior that i have to remember everyone's name n post, Second i am not only following this thread,third 
I did not say that they will invite 65+5 with pro n no exp, i said they will invite in bulk
Reason to say: my frd updated EOI on 2/10/16 with 70 did not get any ITS from state yet, Lastly, it does not mean if someone is not posting or replying he or she not following the thread, i read each n every post n i know where i need to reply if i have 
Reasonable answer or valid point.


----------



## aurora.a

Anyways, this thread is starting to get filled up with the same stupid pointless fighting that happened over whether or not 60 pointers would get an invite last year, except this year it's 65. I'm unsubscribing, rab nawaz good luck for you getting your invite when you reach 70, I think you have a chance still. If you have any questions about anything you can always pm me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Can Anyone Guess how many 65+5+ Superior English are submitting EOIs per Month for Accountant Category??
> 
> Rab Nawaz, Azurty, Abood, Qasim Khan and many more??????


The point is that even we suppose there arnt many 65+5 with Superior English still when the wait time for 189 will increase which is 52 days many 70s will move to 190 as well so 65+5 without sup English and work exp have to deal with them as well and on the top of that even in this forum we have people waiting for couple months even with Superior English so we cant say in these months after march people arnt getting Superior English or work exp at all.


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> You also only have 87 posts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More posting is the criteria? I knw where i need to post, well no one has authority 
We all r here making opinions n predictions.


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> Anyways, this thread is starting to get filled up with the same stupid pointless fighting that happened over whether or not 60 pointers would get an invite last year, except this year it's 65. I'm unsubscribing, rab nawaz good luck for you getting your invite when you reach 70, I think you have a chance still. If you have any questions about anything you can always pm me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one is fighting , i have right to reply if some one picks on me.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> No one is fighting , i have right to reply if some one picks on me.


Hey Aurora, Qasim and Rab 

Everyone is just assuming what is going to happen, so we are not very clear about it.
Qasim, I do agree with Rab Nawaz that 65+5 with Superior English might get a chance first rather than 65 with proficient.

But lets just wait and watch, Who knows, many 65 might get invited.
Keep your cool People. Have Patience.

Aurora, please dont leave the forum, you are a old member here and it might be helpful if you were here around giving your valuable feedback


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Hey Aurora, Qasim and Rab
> 
> Everyone is just assuming what is going to happen, so we are not very clear about it.
> Qasim, I do agree with Rab Nawaz that 65+5 with Superior English might get a chance first rather than 65 with proficient.
> 
> But lets just wait and watch, Who knows, many 65 might get invited.
> Keep your cool People. Have Patience.
> 
> Aurora, please dont leave the forum, you are a old member here and it might be helpful if you were here around giving your valuable feedback


I didnot say at all that 65+5 will be getting ITA, i just disagreed on bulk invitation, which does not mean that they will invite 65+5, a long queue is there with 65+5 sup n exp before them 70 pointers, aurora misunderstood the whole discussion and start being senior


----------



## aurora.a

Qasimkhan said:


> No one is fighting , i have right to reply if some one picks on me.




No one is picking on you. Which one is worse - everyone sits around and strokes each other's egos and gives reassurance that most 65 pointers will get an invite and then they all miss out or we say some stressful things now and allow people to make an informed decision? I was at 60 points this time last year and thought that gaining 5 points for age would guarantee me an invite since I would have 65 with superior English. If I had stuck to that opinion I'd still be waiting. 

I only pointed out your 87 posts because lack of posts usually means people haven't been following the thread very closely. I have read every single post since I joined. rab nawaz came onto the forum around the same time and has been reading them as well. This is also why we get upset when people spam the thread with the same questions over and over again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

aurora.a said:


> No one is picking on you. Which one is worse - everyone sits around and strokes each other's egos and gives reassurance that most 65 pointers will get an invite and then they all miss out or we say some stressful things now and allow people to make an informed decision? I was at 60 points this time last year and thought that gaining 5 points for age would guarantee me an invite since I would have 65 with superior English. If I had stuck to that opinion I'd still be waiting.
> 
> I only pointed out your 87 posts because lack of posts usually means people haven't been following the thread very closely. I have read every single post since I joined. rab nawaz came onto the forum around the same time and has been reading them as well. This is also why we get upset when people spam the thread with the same questions over and over again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats not the right ceritia less posts or more posts, how do u know i do not read every single post.Techincally people look at the join date.well in mid march i will be at 70 n if 
Accounting stays then in july i will be at 75 with partner skill.


----------



## quantum07

aurora.a said:


> No one is picking on you. Which one is worse - everyone sits around and strokes each other's egos and gives reassurance that most 65 pointers will get an invite and then they all miss out or we say some stressful things now and allow people to make an informed decision? I was at 60 points this time last year and thought that gaining 5 points for age would guarantee me an invite since I would have 65 with superior English. If I had stuck to that opinion I'd still be waiting.
> 
> I only pointed out your 87 posts because lack of posts usually means people haven't been following the thread very closely. I have read every single post since I joined. rab nawaz came onto the forum around the same time and has been reading them as well. This is also why we get upset when people spam the thread with the same questions over and over again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calm down fellas.

Aurora, It is not about reassuring anyone, a month back many people here said no 65 would get invited and here we are now with couple of them getting invited already.

Qasim bhai, I understand your point of view as well. this is what happened to me couple of days back, I said something and the Senior member tried showing off, not pointing to Aurora at all.

I SAY IT LOUD AND CLEAR, 65 POINTS SUPERIOR WILL GET INVITED.
Peace out


----------



## VenusifiedBT

Qasimkhan said:


> Thats not the right ceritia less posts or more posts, how do u know i do not read every single post.Techincally people look at the join date.well in mid march i will be at 70 n if
> 
> Accounting stays then in july i will be at 75 with partner skill.




Dude can you just accept they really do know the trends better! Please don't feed your ego man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

I don't understand why forum members are arguing so much. If you are experienced member, it wont make you an immigration lawyer/officer. same goes for inexperienced member, your opinion/ predictions are too weak, as you are not following the forum (trends) properly.

Please be happy for each other. The visa is issued by immigration, so its upto them to grant to anyone. They may issue it to even 55+5 pointers (due to administrative error ) and still don't owe any kind of explanation to any one of you. SO, TAKE IT EASY


----------



## Abood

Guys lets wait and see the results of ITA. I am not very optimistic about 65+5, but I expect a lot of them will get invited.


----------



## aurora.a

Alright, I'm really over this. I never once claimed to know more than any of you guys - everything I know came from reading this thread. Cheers you guys, since you're now attacking me personally I have nothing left to say to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

Hopeisalive said:


> I don't understand why forum members are arguing so much. If you are experienced member, it wont make you an immigration lawyer/officer. same goes for inexperienced member, your opinion/ predictions are too weak, as you are not following the forum (trends) properly.
> 
> Please be happy for each other. The visa is issued by immigration, so its upto them to grant to anyone. They may issue it to even 55+5 pointers (due to administrative error ) and still don't owe any kind of explanation to any one of you. SO, TAKE IT EASY


Perfect


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hopeisalive said:


> I don't understand why forum members are arguing so much. If you are experienced member, it wont make you an immigration lawyer/officer. same goes for inexperienced member, your opinion/ predictions are too weak, as you are not following the forum (trends) properly.
> 
> Please be happy for each other. The visa is issued by immigration, so its upto them to grant to anyone. They may issue it to even 55+5 pointers (due to administrative error ) and still don't owe any kind of explanation to any one of you. SO, TAKE IT EASY


I think this is perfact answer for some people, i have seen many times thy insult new commers instead of welcoming them.


----------



## Qasimkhan

VenusifiedBT said:


> Dude can you just accept they really do know the trends better! Please don't feed your ego man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok i accept that now you happy? But it was not about who is better or not,
Respect everyone's opinion, you cannot forcely apply your thoughts to others.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I think this is perfact answer for some people, i have seen many times thy insult new commers instead of welcoming them.


Let me remind you qasim you are discussing overhere because many of the senior members had putted their valuable information, opinion, experience, trends, feedbacks, cross questions, and much more and thats the only reason EOI Submitted Accountants is one of the most active and alive thread and that isnt happen in one day in fact members like Aurora made it and if we start listening to everyone this thread will be like PTE Exam where you coudnt figure out what is going on so thats the difference between active old members and feshies.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> I think this is perfact answer for some people, i have seen many times thy insult new commers instead of welcoming them.


Old members thinks of themselves as a Migration lawyer or DIBP's case officer.
Listen up New members, whenever you join here, Salute the old members to feed their egos.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Let me remind you qasim you are discussing overhere because many of the senior members had putted their valuable information, opinion, experience, trends, feedbacks, cross questions, and much more and thats the only reason EOI Submitted Accountants is one of the most active and alive thread and that isnt happen in one day in fact members like Aurora made it and if we start listening to everyone this thread will be like PTE Exam where you coudnt figure out what is going on so thats the difference between active old members and feshies.


Do you own this thread? Everyone's have right to say things no one have right to
Insult anyone dude, if u r living in democratic country then u should know everyone have their own opinion.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Do you own this thread? Everyone's have right to say things no one have right to
> Insult anyone dude, if u r living in democratic country then u should know everyone have their own opinion.


Have you read what i have posted i dont think so and you are dragging the discussion in yours own words in fact we didnt insult anyone and everyone have opinion thats true and we will start following all of them today you wont be here by saying this Thread is completely useless with a lot of biased information so now i am sure you got the point.


----------



## tan011

65 pointers have no chance in this financial year for 189. But few 65+5 with superior English or heavily experienced people may get invite from nsw. But I feel chances are very low. When November graduates will come into effect, the picture will be cleared! RIP 65+5 !


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Have you read what i have posted i dont think so and you are dragging the discussion in yours own words in fact we didnt insult anyone and everyone have opinion thats true and we will start following all of them today you wont be here by saying this Thread is completely useless with a lot of biased information so now i am sure you got the point.


Well you have your own way of thinking , I should stop posting for sake of
Other people who r getting notifications of this useless conversation


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Old members thinks of themselves as a Migration lawyer or DIBP's case officer.
> Listen up New members, whenever you join here, Salute the old members to feed their egos.


Hahaha, according to them if u have more than 1000 posts you r old n experienced 
Member, i thought techincally we look at join date lols, from
Now onwards i will post a good morning post n lunch n dinner thats make me old n
Experienced member what a ceriteria.


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> Hahaha, according to them if u have more than 1000 posts you r old n experienced
> Member, i thought techincally we look at join date lols, from
> Now onwards i will post a good morning post n lunch n dinner thats make me old n
> Experienced member what a ceriteria.


Hahahahahhaha, you are funny bro. That was hilarious. Goood morning accountants.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Hahahahahhaha, you are funny bro. That was hilarious. Goood morning accountants.


Thats true 😂


----------



## 1330690

Man what a ****show. All this started just bcoz some goddamn nepali got an invite at 65pts so everyone got their hopes up. 
DIBP is taking 300 accountants per month= 10 applicants @70 points probably file an EOI everyday. IMO atleast 20 applicants must file @65. Seems like there's 3000 of us out there already.
Think about it. How easy is it to get 65? Get a bachelor's degree. Get 90 in PTE. Be 25yrs old. Thats it. 
And for 70 either get 3 yrs work exp (which I will have on 1st Feb) or NAATI which everyone knows about too. The threshold will only go higher. Crabs in a bucket scenario so typical of India.
Its gonna be a lottery for 65 with superior english. All of us won't get an invite.


----------



## Rab nawaz

arjunvir91 said:


> Man what a ****show. All this started just bcoz some goddamn nepali got an invite at 65pts so everyone got their hopes up.
> DIBP is taking 300 accountants per month= 10 applicants @70 points probably file an EOI everyday. IMO atleast 20 applicants must file @65. Seems like there's 3000 of us out there already.
> Think about it. How easy is it to get 65? Get a bachelor's degree. Get 90 in PTE. Be 25yrs old. Thats it.
> And for 70 either get 3 yrs work exp (which I will have on 1st Feb) or NAATI which everyone knows about too. The threshold will only go higher. Crabs in a bucket scenario so typical of India.
> Its gonna be a lottery for 65 with superior english. All of us won't get an invite.


Arjun that was the whole point and thats what we have realised after couple of months.


----------



## gr33nb0y

Rab nawaz said:


> Arjun that was the whole point and thats what we have realised after couple of months.


i had the same hope for a couple of months then realised i need to do work my ass to earn more points instead of just sitting there waiting


----------



## Qasimkhan

I am dam sure 65+5 pointers they already know it that they not gonna invited, all
R smart enough working on more points.


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arjun that was the whole point and thats what we have realised after couple of months.[/QUOTE
> I am dam sure 65+5 pointers they already know it that they not gonna invited, all
> R smart enough working on more points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha well some of us aren't gonna make it in time. Another rat race to deal with buddy.
> Browsing through the old posts in this thread I seen this spreadsheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit#gid=0
> 
> Why doesn't someone with a bit of time on their hands create/maintain **** like this so we can quantify the number of 65/70 pointers out there in their respective english proficiency/work exp buckets?
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha well some of us aren't gonna make it in time. Another rat race to deal with buddy.
> Browsing through the old posts in this thread I seen this spreadsheet:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1osrux_eRa8HbnHnA--EGNjWApdXdDdX6QBIvG3Y6sCE/edit#gid=0
> 
> Why doesn't someone with a bit of time on their hands create/maintain **** like this so we can quantify the number of 65/70 pointers out there in their respective english proficiency/work exp buckets?
> 
> 
> 
> Well better than doing nothing why not try to increase points, its all luck game
Click to expand...


----------



## quantum07

arjunvir91 said:


> Man what a ****show. All this started just bcoz some goddamn nepali got an invite at 65pts so everyone got their hopes up.
> DIBP is taking 300 accountants per month= 10 applicants @70 points probably file an EOI everyday. IMO atleast 20 applicants must file @65. Seems like there's 3000 of us out there already.
> Think about it. How easy is it to get 65? Get a bachelor's degree. Get 90 in PTE. Be 25yrs old. Thats it.
> And for 70 either get 3 yrs work exp (which I will have on 1st Feb) or NAATI which everyone knows about too. The threshold will only go higher. Crabs in a bucket scenario so typical of India.
> Its gonna be a lottery for 65 with superior english. All of us won't get an invite.


Get 90, Easier said than done mate and no one is pulling anyone down here, so get your story correct here. All are hopeful.


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> arjunvir91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well better than doing nothing why not try to increase points, its all luck game
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.
> It's also a good idea to workout atleast 4 times a week and consume high protein meals if anyone wasn't doing that already.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh.
> It's also a good idea to workout atleast 4 times a week and consume high protein meals if anyone wasn't doing that already.
> 
> 
> 
> Much better idea than waiting for an invite with 65+5 . Duh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Abood

Guys 

we are losing the track. I suggest that someone needs to create a new thread specifically for accountant with 65+5 points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Guys
> 
> we are losing the track. I suggest that someone needs to create a new thread specifically for accountant with 65+5 points.


You take this step😁


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> You take this step&#55357;&#56833;


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ants-65-points-awaiting-ita.html#post11278154

Done it, please post in the above link.


----------



## Ahror

What happens if my marital status changes (i get married) after submitting EOI? I show as engaged in EOI which was submitted on 21/10/16. Do i need to update EOI? or is it possible to update? Applied for 190 state sponsorship ACT today, onshore.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Abood

Ahror said:


> What happens if my marital status changes (i get married) after submitting EOI? I show as engaged in EOI which was submitted on 21/10/16. Do i need to update EOI? or is it possible to update? Applied for 190 state sponsorship ACT today, onshore.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Please post your details at the below thread

Accountants with 65 points awaiting ITA


----------



## ally2135

Qasimkhan said:


> Hahaha, according to them if u have more than 1000 posts you r old n experienced
> 
> Member, i thought techincally we look at join date lols, from
> 
> Now onwards i will post a good morning post n lunch n dinner thats make me old n
> 
> Experienced member what a ceriteria.




  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

12th Oct results out guys.. this is horrible news.. unbelievable 
Moved 4 days only to cover 98 applicants... OMG no way..


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> 12th Oct results out guys.. this is horrible news.. unbelievable
> Moved 4 days only to cover 98 applicants... OMG no way..


Occupation ceiling is not updated yet.


----------



## Abood

Ange007 said:


> 12th Oct results out guys.. this is horrible news.. unbelievable
> Moved 4 days only to cover 98 applicants... OMG no way..


Where can I see the results?


----------



## Ange007

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


----------



## Ange007

Ange007 said:


> http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#





Abood said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 12th Oct results out guys.. this is horrible news.. unbelievable
> Moved 4 days only to cover 98 applicants... OMG no way..
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I see the results?
Click to expand...


http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


----------



## 65Points!

12 Oct round results:

*Accountants* - movement of 4 days from 16th till 20th Aug for 70 pointers.
Number of invites 98

*Ex Auditors* - movement of 9 days from 11th till 20th Sep (wrongly typed as 20th Apr) for 70 pointers, and in case 20th Apr is right, then that means the cut off is for 65 pointers and not 70 pointers which further means all 70 pointers were cleared till 12th Oct mid night.
Number of invites 55.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> SkillSelect


Horrible(


----------



## Qasimkhan

65Points! said:


> 12 Oct round results:
> 
> *Accountants* - movement of 4 days from 16th till 20th Aug for 70 pointers.
> Number of invites 98
> 
> *Ex Auditors* - movement of 9 days from 11th till 20th Sep (wrongly typed as 20th Apr) for 70 pointers, and in case 20th Apr is right, then that means the cut off is for 65 pointers and not 70 pointers which further means all 70 pointers were cleared till 12th Oct mid night.
> Number of invites 55.


I think it is a typo.


----------



## 65Points!

Assumptive, maximum EoIs came in the months of July and August, which means the pressure was not much in the month of September so the cut-off date for Ex Auditors could possibly be 20th April for 65 pointers. 

@Azerty what is the update on the Chinese site about the cut-off for Ex Auditors for the 12th Oct round. I recall on the 13th Oct you mentioned no update, so please let us know what are they saying.

All those passed out recently, what do you people suggest would the months when that max EoIs were put in.


----------



## blackrider89

65Points! said:


> Assumptive, maximum EoIs came in the months of July and August, which means the pressure was not much in the month of September so the cut-off date for Ex Auditors could possibly be 20th April for 65 pointers.
> 
> @Azerty what is the update on the Chinese site about the cut-off for Ex Auditors for the 12th Oct round. I recall on the 13th Oct you mentioned no update, so please let us know what are they saying.
> 
> All those passed out recently, what do you people suggest would the months when that max EoIs were put in.


Can't be 20th April 2016. Could be 20th September 2016.


----------



## thepeninsula

Rab nawaz said:


> Let me remind you qasim you are discussing overhere because many of the senior members had putted their valuable information, opinion, experience, trends, feedbacks, cross questions, and much more and thats the only reason EOI Submitted Accountants is one of the most active and alive thread and that isnt happen in one day in fact members like Aurora made it and if we start listening to everyone this thread will be like PTE Exam where you coudnt figure out what is going on so thats the difference between active old members and feshies.


Its not that hard to figure out what is going to happen, the senior members were also at some point new and basically gave their inputs at that point in time when perhaps the situation was different. In this kind of uncertain environment, I think it will be more helpful if we respond to a query as it comes up, whoever is online instead of rudely asking the new member to look back at old posts. The whole purpose of having a dedicated forum on accountants is to interact and share ideas and possibly predict future invitation rounds.

What do you mean by listening to everyone? Dude, tone down the arrogance, this is a forum for discussion, even repetitive posts can be replied to, if someone can that is. Lets not assume everyone is as well versed with the DIPB trends as you and a few others are. If you dont like a repetitive post, ignore it, if its an abusive or an ad, report it to the mods, simple.


----------



## thepeninsula

quantum07 said:


> Old members thinks of themselves as a Migration lawyer or DIBP's case officer.
> Listen up New members, whenever you join here, Salute the old members to feed their egos.


lol. They'd probably stand a good chance to get into DIPB and may be more efficient in their jobs. 

For the ones who like to run people down and feel big, well RTBA(Residential Tenancies Bond Authority) is a good place to work.


----------



## Rab nawaz

thepeninsula said:


> Its not that hard to figure out what is going to happen, the senior members were also at some point new and basically gave their inputs at that point in time when perhaps the situation was different. In this kind of uncertain environment, I think it will be more helpful if we respond to a query as it comes up, whoever is online instead of rudely asking the new member to look back at old posts. The whole purpose of having a dedicated forum on accountants is to interact and share ideas and possibly predict future invitation rounds.
> 
> What do you mean by listening to everyone? Dude, tone down the arrogance, this is a forum for discussion, even repetitive posts can be replied to, if someone can that is. Lets not assume everyone is as well versed with the DIPB trends as you and a few others are. If you dont like a repetitive post, ignore it, if its an abusive or an ad, report it to the mods, simple.


Alright why not you have to step forward and answer every single question and repetitive posts because we have done this a lot in start and we have discussed everything more than 50 times.


----------



## thepeninsula

Yes, 98 invites issued.

SkillSelect

Tough times for 70 pointers moving forward, unless we see a huge round in the next 2 months.


----------



## VenusifiedBT

Guys when does the work experience start getting counted for ACCA folks? Is it after the affiliation date or the membership date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Alright why not you have to step forward and answer every single question and repetitive posts because we have done this a lot in start and we have discussed everything more than 50 times.


Its not complosury to answer every question


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Its not complosury to answer every question


 yup and thats what we have mentioned before.


----------



## paypilnitsa

VenusifiedBT said:


> Guys when does the work experience start getting counted for ACCA folks? Is it after the affiliation date or the membership date?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


membership date


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> yup and thats what we have mentioned before.


Here we go, you proved my point today thats what i was saying yesterday no of post
Does not make anyone superior or experienced , how you help others n how you put your input in the forum dose matter. Hope you understand what i mean.


----------



## paypilnitsa

so basically, 3 rounds (14th Sep, 28th and 12th Oct) have only covered 70 pointers with DOEs ranging from 1st August - 20th August. =| How many total candidates does that make as on 20th August?


----------



## 1330690

Soon we'll see the cut off moving to 75 and 70 pointers with superior english creating a new thread while waiting for an invite...


----------



## FraB

arjunvir91 said:


> Soon we'll see the cut off moving to 75 and 70 pointers with superior english creating a new thread while waiting for an invite...


Yeah, unfortunately I think you're right...
It's getting very tough. 

It would be interesting to know when there is a peak of EOI, I was thinking, probably August Sept is a busy time, as many students finish uni and are ready to apply. Cause that's basically what I did.
Who knows...

My EOI is 22nd Sept, so I was definitely not expecting an invitation for tomorrow's round, but damn, I was hoping they had moved further


----------



## SkillBacta

Dear Experts,

When I saved EOI (65+5 for 121111) I chose in 190 visa options "All states" and got an invitation from WA without having a job offer or contract for 12 months. How realistic is to get a job offer during 28 days in Perth for an accountant?

And the second question is if I change my option only for one state NSW now will be any effect on the EOI effective day? I carefully read the forum and find out the NSW does not take EOI on principle of "First In first Out" but based on some other criteria like English, experience and age. if so, date of EOI seems to be not so relevant...

Thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## 1330690

It's gonna reach 80 even. Just by studying in Aus and scoring high in PTE one reaches 70. Too easy. So us subcontinent folk will go for NAATI points/work for longer/get married. It's never ending. Might as well buy a golden visa to some formerly 2nd world EU country and call it a day.


----------



## Rab nawaz

arjunvir91 said:


> It's gonna reach 80 even. Just by studying in Aus and scoring high in PTE one reaches 70. Too easy. So us subcontinent folk will go for NAATI points/work for longer/get married. It's never ending. Might as well buy a golden visa to some formerly 2nd world EU country and call it a day.


Soon 75s will be seen easily and all of 70s are gonna treated like 65s if there are some more normal rounds i am doubtfull the quota will be finished in the start of may 2017.


----------



## thepeninsula

Rab nawaz said:


> Alright why not you have to step forward and answer every single question and repetitive posts because we have done this a lot in start and we have discussed everything more than 50 times.


Sure I ll do that whenever I m online. Others can do that too. or simply post a link to a the relevant thread.


----------



## thepeninsula

FraB said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I think you're right...
> It's getting very tough.
> 
> It would be interesting to know when there is a peak of EOI, I was thinking, probably August Sept is a busy time, as many students finish uni and are ready to apply. Cause that's basically what I did.
> Who knows...
> 
> My EOI is 22nd Sept, so I was definitely not expecting an invitation for tomorrow's round, but damn, I was hoping they had moved further


There was an invitation round recently, end of August if Im not mistaken where the cut off date moved by 1 month, so I'm hopeful that one of such big round occurs soon, again its speculative. You'll definitely get an invite soon, from the trends indicated, 2 months of waiting from the day you submit your EOI - 70 points.


----------



## thepeninsula

paypilnitsa said:


> so basically, 3 rounds (14th Sep, 28th and 12th Oct) have only covered 70 pointers with DOEs ranging from 1st August - 20th August. =| How many total candidates does that make as on 20th August?


What sort of candidates are you referring to?

If you mean the total invites I think its 98 invites per round. 

The total number invited is around 1000 odd so far from the annual ceiling of 2500.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:clock:


SkillBacta said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> When I saved EOI (65+5 for 121111) I chose in 190 visa options "All states" and got an invitation from WA without having a job offer or contract for 12 months. How realistic is to get a job offer during 28 days in Perth for an accountant?
> 
> And the second question is if I change my option only for one state NSW now will be any effect on the EOI effective day? I carefully read the forum and find out the NSW does not take EOI on principle of "First In first Out" but based on some other criteria like English, experience and age. if so, date of EOI seems to be not so relevant...
> 
> Thank you for your help and advice.


Did you get invitation for 190 or 489?


----------



## SkillBacta

Qasimkhan said:


> :clock:
> Did you get invitation for 190 or 489?


It was 190.


----------



## paypilnitsa

thepeninsula said:


> What sort of candidates are you referring to?
> 
> If you mean the total invites I think its 98 invites per round.
> 
> The total number invited is around 1000 odd so far from the annual ceiling of 2500.
> 
> Hope this helps.


so that's 98X3 = 294 people with 70 points that submitted their EOIs after 1st July 16 and before 21st August 16. That's almost 14.7 people per day (294/20).


----------



## NP101

Hi there can someone please tell me the cut off for 189 both AUDITORS AND GEN ACCOUNTANT?
Moreover any rough idea how many Auditiors left for 2016-17? And when is the next round for 189 ??
Thanks


----------



## Qasimkhan

SkillBacta said:


> It was 190.


Weired, for 190 you should have 1 years exp onshore for WA.
Try hard you can get job offer letter


----------



## thepeninsula

paypilnitsa said:


> so that's 98X3 = 294 people with 70 points that submitted their EOIs after 1st July 16 and before 21st August 16. That's almost 14.7 people per day (294/20).



Correct. Please note that there was a round on 1 September where the cut off date moved by 1 month, more than 98 invites were issued in that round, do check older posts in this thread around 1-2 Sep. That was the biggest round so far.


----------



## thepeninsula

NP101 said:


> Hi there can someone please tell me the cut off for 189 both AUDITORS AND GEN ACCOUNTANT?
> Moreover any rough idea how many Auditiors left for 2016-17? And when is the next round for 189 ??
> Thanks


SkillSelect


----------



## NP101

thepeninsula said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there can someone please tell me the cut off for 189 both AUDITORS AND GEN ACCOUNTANT?
> Moreover any rough idea how many Auditiors left for 2016-17? And when is the next round for 189 ??
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> SkillSelect
Click to expand...

I checked it not updated I think
Just want to know if any of the member with 70 points got invited in the last round 
Auditors or accountant ?
EOI submission date?


----------



## M_F

65Points! said:


> 12 Oct round results:
> 
> *Accountants* - movement of 4 days from 16th till 20th Aug for 70 pointers.
> Number of invites 98
> 
> *Ex Auditors* - movement of 9 days from 11th till 20th Sep (wrongly typed as 20th Apr) for 70 pointers, and in case 20th Apr is right, then that means the cut off is for 65 pointers and not 70 pointers which further means all 70 pointers were cleared till 12th Oct mid night.
> Number of invites 55.


I don't believe Auditors queue only moved 9 days. 

And I don't believe the cut off is 20th April (because I filed on 08-Apr-2016).


----------



## NP101

Does it make any effect if we submit two different Eois one for Accountant and one for Auditors?


----------



## thepeninsula

NP101 said:


> I checked it not updated I think
> Just want to know if any of the member with 70 points got invited in the last round
> Auditors or accountant ?
> EOI submission date?


Ceilings: 
Accountants : 1022/2500
Auditors : 550/1413

Latest cut offs
2211	Accountants	70	20 August 2016 10:07 pm
2212	Auditors, 70	20 April 2016 6.25 pm

One of the members has clarified as to why 20/04 may be typo and it could well be 20/09 or 20/10.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gr33nb0y

thepeninsula said:


> Ceilings:
> Accountants : 1022/2500
> Auditors : 550/1413
> 
> Latest cut offs
> 2211	Accountants	70	20 August 2016 10:07 pm
> 2212	Auditors, 70	20 April 2016 6.25 pm
> 
> One of the members has clarified as to why 20/04 may be typo and it could well be 20/09 or 20/10.
> 
> Hope this helps.


definitely not 20/10, one of my friends having doe 4/10 wasn't invited last round with 70 pts


----------



## ssachde

Hi guys,

Was just checking again, is the invitation round for this month tonight at 12 ?
Sorry, tried going through a couple of posts but could not figure out. 

Thanks in advance. cheers


----------



## thepeninsula

gr33nb0y said:


> definitely not 20/10, one of my friends having doe 4/10 wasn't invited last round with 70 pts


yeah I couldn't possibly be 20/10. Sorry, my bad. 

If your friend hasn't received an invite with a 4/10 date, then its possibly an end of Sep cut off date or even before that. We ll have to wait for DIPB to correct the typo.


----------



## thepeninsula

ssachde said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Was just checking again, is the invitation round for this month tonight at 12 ?
> Sorry, tried going through a couple of posts but could not figure out.
> 
> Thanks in advance. cheers


Yes it is. Good luck.


----------



## NP101

thepeninsula said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked it not updated I think
> Just want to know if any of the member with 70 points got invited in the last round
> Auditors or accountant ?
> EOI submission date?
> 
> 
> 
> Ceilings:
> Accountants : 1022/2500
> Auditors : 550/1413
> 
> Latest cut offs
> 2211	Accountants	70	20 August 2016 10:07 pm
> 2212	Auditors, 70	20 April 2016 6.25 pm
> 
> One of the members has clarified as to why 20/04 may be typo and it could well be 20/09 or 20/10.
> 
> Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## ssachde

Hi all,

Anyone who got an invite with 70 points for sub class 189 with 70 points (EOI date October' 16) ?


----------



## thepeninsula

ssachde said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who got an invite with 70 points for sub class 189 with 70 points (EOI date October' 16) ?


The last round on 12/10 had a cut off date of 20/08, and it moved by around 5 days, keep tracking this space and hopefully someone can share more info of any invites received after 20/08.

You should consider 2 months of waiting before you receive an invite.


----------



## FraB

So, guys, I've read here that DIBP sends invitations exactly at midnight and not during the day? So..today is the 26th oct round, so invitations were sent last night at midnight, is that correct?


----------



## azerty

Skillselect isn't updated. But the results are released on the address where the round results we guessed it should be in.

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx

The number of 70s invited (from graph, around 230) looks similar to last round. So i won't be surprised if it really was close to 4 days pending update to the ceiling on skillselect. 

In other news, they seem to have run out of non prorata invitees again. The cutoffs are at around oct 12 and they only invited 1204 people.

PS: The cutoff date of auditors seem wrong.


----------



## azerty

I haven't been monitoring the thread the last 2,3 days. So the info below may or may not be new to you.
Waiting to see if NewStars will have a report out later.

They indicated a 8/23 accountant invite when the invites were rolling.


----------



## 65Points!

azerty said:


> I haven't been monitoring the thread the last 2,3 days. So the info below may or may not be new to you.
> Waiting to see if NewStars will have a report out later.
> 
> They indicated a 8/23 accountant invite when the invites were rolling.


Well, what is with DIBP, can they not even have someone who can properly update the cut-off dates, or are they fudging the cut-off dates?

As per DIBP's notification, the cut-off stands at 20th Aug, and generally the rule has been if NewStar tells their cut-off date, then there are couple more days to it which ideally means the cut-off should have been 25th Aug and 20th Aug might not be the cut-off date as being suggested.



M_F said:


> I don't believe Auditors queue only moved 9 days.
> 
> And I don't believe the cut off is 20th April (because I filed on 08-Apr-2016).


Yup, I agree. In the previous round the movement was from 29th Aug till 11th Sep, and now they are merely quoting a movement of 9days, given when the maximum rush of EoIs should have been the months of July and August, and the dust should have settled down in the month of September with reduced number of EoIs.

I don't know what to even say now!


----------



## Alexx1

DIBP making typo errors on their websites. Pretty unprofessional from their end!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Alexx1 said:


> DIBP making typo errors on their websites. Pretty unprofessional from their end!!


Highly trained unprofessional staff continusely playing with students career twice a month every month and even after dozens of Emails regarding multiple EOIS they did nothing and the system is destroying the candidates especially when it comes to money and time.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Alexx1 said:


> DIBP making typo errors on their websites. Pretty unprofessional from their end!!


Thats why Peter Dutton wanted to cut down staff from the department.


----------



## summeryxlx

*Assistant accountant for skilled employment claim*

Got a friend who's doing part time job as an assistant accountant, she's wondering whether the job can help her claim the five points for EOI. 

She just helps the accountants prepare BAS. But her salary is only 19/h as she only does three days per week and her supervisor drove her to work daily.

Is it possible for her to claim the 5 points? And should she do the skilled employment assessment on CPA Australia firstly?

Thanks a lot.

BR,
Jessie


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> Got a friend who's doing part time job as an assistant accountant, she's wondering whether the job can help her claim the five points for EOI.
> 
> She just helps the accountants prepare BAS. But her salary is only 19/h as she only does three days per week and her supervisor drove her to work daily.
> 
> Is it possible for her to claim the 5 points? And should she do the skilled employment assessment on CPA Australia firstly?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> BR,
> Jessie


Assistant accountant rate is around 21-22 and she can claim points


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> Got a friend who's doing part time job as an assistant accountant, she's wondering whether the job can help her claim the five points for EOI.
> 
> She just helps the accountants prepare BAS. But her salary is only 19/h as she only does three days per week and her supervisor drove her to work daily.
> 
> Is it possible for her to claim the 5 points? And should she do the skilled employment assessment on CPA Australia firstly?
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> BR,
> Jessie


Salary is alright untill the boss is paying tax and super and furthermore she needs job contract, job reference letter, tax returns, super returns, bank documents showing last 3 months salary, payslips, and she has to make sure that her duties are upto advanced level because Job duties are very complicated and if later on she will go for work assessment and her duties are assisting not advanced level it will come with negative assessment. Moreover, she can apply straight away without assessment but in that case if they arnt satisfied there are chances they will cancel the visa.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Salary is alright untill the boss is paying tax and super and furthermore she needs job contract, job reference letter, tax returns, super returns, bank documents showing last 3 months salary, payslips, and she has to make sure that her duties are upto advanced level because Job duties are very complicated and if later on she will go for work assessment and her duties are assisting not advanced level it will come with negative assessment. Moreover, she can apply straight away without assessment but in that case if they arnt satisfied there are chances they will cancel the visa.


For assistant accountant rate is around 21 dollars, second its not about advanced level
These days CPA just rejecting employment assessment, one of my frds he is working as an accountant since 2 years CPA result negative assessment.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> For assistant accountant rate is around 21 dollars, second its not about advanced level
> These days CPA just rejecting employment assessment, one of my frds he is working as an accountant since 2 years CPA result negative assessment.


You need better knowledge before posting something. First, per hour salary depends on firm size and i have seen + assessments even with $18.50 an hour. Second, CPA isnt on drugs that they are rejecting all applications even the applicant is performing full time advanced level jobs. I just spoke to them 3 days ago regarding my own accounting job and i have mentioned clearly what i am doing and they says my duties are absolutely fine and there is no reason they will decline my assessment i dont know which world you are living nowadays.


----------



## summeryxlx

Qasimkhan said:


> For assistant accountant rate is around 21 dollars, second its not about advanced level
> These days CPA just rejecting employment assessment, one of my frds he is working as an accountant since 2 years CPA result negative assessment.


Thanks a lot.
So the lower-than-market-rate salary would not negatively affect the assessment right?

I guess her working content is advanced, prepraing BAS ad offering advisory service.

Why CPA is rejecting the assessment? any reasons?


----------



## blackrider89

Accountants don't really have an award so any rates above 17.7 AUD per hour (full time or part-time) or 22 AUD per hour (casual) plus super would do. 

CPA is more lenient compared to ICAA with respect to skills employment.


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> Salary is alright untill the boss is paying tax and super and furthermore she needs job contract, job reference letter, tax returns, super returns, bank documents showing last 3 months salary, payslips, and she has to make sure that her duties are upto advanced level because Job duties are very complicated and if later on she will go for work assessment and her duties are assisting not advanced level it will come with negative assessment. Moreover, she can apply straight away without assessment but in that case if they arnt satisfied there are chances they will cancel the visa.


Thank you for the clear reply.
The super and tax stuff is fine. Then should she claim the points directly in EOI or do the assessement with CPA firstly? She has already got the granted migration assessment as a general accountant in CPA.

Thx!


----------



## Qasimkhan

:llama:


Rab nawaz said:


> You need better knowledge before posting something. First, per hour salary depends on firm size and i have seen + assessments even with $18.50 an hour. Second, CPA isnt on drugs that they are rejecting all applications even the applicant is performing full time advanced level jobs. I just spoke to them 3 days ago regarding my own accounting job and i have mentioned clearly what i am doing and they says my duties are absolutely fine and there is no reason they will decline my assessment i dont know which world you are living nowadays.


Lols, you better go to sydney cdb and have an appointment with an oz immigration lawyer rather than stick to your own knowledge. I know what i am posting all practical examples, i do not know where u have seen many assessements, i am in sydney since many years i have seen many phases of immigration.Bro i am living in practical world.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:nod:


blackrider89 said:


> Accountants don't really have an award so any rates above 17.7 AUD per hour (full time or part-time) or 22 AUD per hour (casual) plus super would do.
> 
> CPA is more lenient compared to ICAA with respect to skills employment.


Mix opinion about CPA vs ICAA, some people strongly Recommend ICAA.


----------



## summeryxlx

Qasimkhan said:


> :nod:
> 
> Mix opinion about CPA vs ICAA, some people strongly Recommend ICAA.


I dnt know before tha the skilled employment should firstly be assessed by CPA or ICAA. I thought it's only one part of EOI and Visa application material preparation.

So she has to apply for the skilled employment assessment before claiming the 5 points in EOI? As she has already got her migration assessment result as a general accoutant, she has to reapply the assessment? Really confusing.

Thank you so much for the helpful info.

BR,
Jessie


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> I dnt know before tha the skilled employment should firstly be assessed by CPA or ICAA. I thought it's only one part of EOI and Visa application material preparation.
> 
> So she has to apply for the skilled employment assessment before claiming the 5 points in EOI? As she has already got her migration assessment result as a general accoutant, she has to reapply the assessment? Really confusing.
> 
> Thank you so much for the helpful info.
> 
> BR,
> Jessie


Yup she can apply straight away without assessment but it is bit risky and if she will go for assessments and she got +assessment in that case CO wont bother to ask anything and the case will be proceed quickly.


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> I dnt know before tha the skilled employment should firstly be assessed by CPA or ICAA. I thought it's only one part of EOI and Visa application material preparation.
> 
> So she has to apply for the skilled employment assessment before claiming the 5 points in EOI? As she has already got her migration assessment result as a general accoutant, she has to reapply the assessment? Really confusing.
> 
> Thank you so much for the helpful info.
> 
> BR,
> Jessie


Assesment is not complosury you can update your EOI but it is risky if your reference 
Letter n rest documentation is strong enough then go ahead.


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> Yup she can apply straight away without assessment but it is bit risky and if she will go for assessments and she got +assessment in that case CO wont bother to ask anything and the case will be proceed quickly.


Got it! But a negative assessment result from CPA would also lead to a failure of the claim for the 5 points? Or they are independent processes?

Many thanks!


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> Got it! But a negative assessment result from CPA would also lead to a failure of the claim for the 5 points? Or they are independent processes?
> 
> Many thanks!


No who says


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> Got it! But a negative assessment result from CPA would also lead to a failure of the claim for the 5 points? Or they are independent processes?
> 
> Many thanks!


Yup very good point what i have discussed with some lawers a negative assessment is nothing to do with yours EOI because you havnt claimed any points before assessments so i would suggest you go for the assessments first and then update yours Eoi.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> :nod:
> 
> Mix opinion about CPA vs ICAA, some people strongly Recommend ICAA.


I'm a Migration Agent and I vouch for CPA mate. ICAA can quickly issue outcome of your skills assessment or employment and that's why some ppl (including me) suggest using them when it comes to skills assessment. However from my experience ICAA is much tougher these days with respect to a skills employment.


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> Yup very good point what i have discussed with some lawers a negative assessment is nothing to do with yours EOI because you havnt claimed any points before assessments so i would suggest you go for the assessments first and then update yours Eoi.


So even she failed the employment assessment with CPA, she could still claim the points as the CPA stuff is only a reference?

The process is really tedious mate.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> I'm a Migration Agent and I vouch for CPA mate. ICAA can quickly issue outcome of your skills assessment or employment and that's why some ppl (including me) suggest using them when it comes to skills assessment. However from my experience ICAA is much tougher these days with respect to a skills employment.


Yes , everything is getting tougher due to unending stream of accountants.


----------



## blackrider89

summeryxlx said:


> So even she failed the employment assessment with CPA, she could still claim the points as the CPA stuff is only a reference?
> 
> The process is really tedious mate.


Yes she can. But I'd say it is very risky doing so.


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> So even she failed the employment assessment with CPA, she could still claim the points as the CPA stuff is only a reference?
> 
> The process is really tedious mate.


Yes she can but only in case her boss is very active and supportive as well so if CO call him or send him Email or ask for further details and documents the boss should respond at the spot.


----------



## Ozi_Muhammad

whats up guys, no one has reported an EOI invite?


----------



## Ange007

azerty said:


> Skillselect isn't updated. But the results are released on the address where the round results we guessed it should be in.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-october-2016-round-results.aspx
> 
> The number of 70s invited (from graph, around 230) looks similar to last round. So i won't be surprised if it really was close to 4 days pending update to the ceiling on skillselect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, they seem to have run out of non prorata invitees again. The cutoffs are at around oct 12 and they only invited 1204 people.
> 
> PS: The cutoff date of auditors seem wrong.



Hi Azerty
So you mean cutoff date for accountants in yesterday nights round is when? Did you get the date? Plz Confirm.
Cheers bro


----------



## rival50

Hi all, 
I have a small question regarding English language skills requirements . Does NSW assign a higher priority for IELTS scores over PTE scores? i.e. Possession of IELTS Proficient (7,7,7,7) is better than PTE Proficient (65+,65+,65+,65+).

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

rival50 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a small question regarding English language skills requirements . Does NSW assign a higher priority for IELTS scores over PTE scores? i.e. Possession of IELTS Proficient (7,7,7,7) is better than PTE Proficient (65+,65+,65+,65+).
> 
> Thanks


No same proficient = 10 Points


----------



## thepeninsula

Ozi_Muhammad said:


> whats up guys, no one has reported an EOI invite?


I think it has barely moved a few days. Immitracker indicated that a person with a DOE of 26/08 hasn't been invited and another person who has a DOE of 3/09 and was not invited either. 

Looks like another 5 day movement.


----------



## Qasimkhan

thepeninsula said:


> I think it has barely moved a few days. Immitracker indicated that a person with a DOE of 26/08 hasn't been invited and another person who has a DOE of 3/09 and was not invited either.
> 
> Looks like another 5 day movement.


Thats pretty bad news


----------



## paypilnitsa

thepeninsula said:


> I think it has barely moved a few days. Immitracker indicated that a person with a DOE of 26/08 hasn't been invited and another person who has a DOE of 3/09 and was not invited either.
> 
> Looks like another 5 day movement.


I don't see any invitation for general accountants on 26/10/2016 or maybe i missed it..... so i don't think we can say anything about the cut-off date at this point. Some people just don't update their record on immitracker.


----------



## razjoee

summeryxlx said:


> So even she failed the employment assessment with CPA, she could still claim the points as the CPA stuff is only a reference?
> 
> The process is really tedious mate.


Technically yes you can. Quite risky though in that the assessing authority's method of verifying skilled employment are sometimes a bit less stringent involving less verifications and would generally be easier to get a positive assessment than the department. So except if the negative assessment was a result of correctable issues with regards to the original documentation provided for assessment, the department is quite likely to reject the claim as well...


----------



## NP101

Just got invited 190 
Can someone help me with the following 
If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when? 
I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
Any help will be great


----------



## ali7827

hello folks


----------



## Lyonpark

NP101 said:


> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great



Hey just wondering what was your points breakdown ?


----------



## Abood

NP101 said:


> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great


Congratulations!

How much is your current score?


----------



## NP101

Lyonpark said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey just wondering what was your points breakdown ?
Click to expand...

70+5 on shore 20 for Pte rest same as I haven't done PY


----------



## NP101

Abood said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got invited 190
> Can someone help me with the following
> If I accept the Invite do I have to pay $350 something if not then when?
> I want to wait for 189 actually so if I accept and wait will there be any chance of getting invite for 189?
> Any help will be great
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> How much is your current score?
Click to expand...

Thanks 70+5


----------



## ali7827

before posting this question i have read through 300 pages of this thread.
i want to ask the experience members a silly question. what i have figured out from reading all the pages is that people were predicting an invitation for people with 65+5 superior english in jan/feb 2017. do you guys have same opinion about the invitation?. furthermore, i took naati paraprofesonal interpretation urdu test held on 11th oc 2016, awaiting result. i am not sure if i am going pass it because the passout ratio is very low. 
i would highly appreciate any guidance and suggestion to improve my chances of getting an invitation.
category Accountant general 
english: superior
eoi effective date 29/09/2016
invitation : waiting


----------



## quantum07

Yes, you will have to pay the sponsorship fees. What are your points breakdown.


----------



## summeryxlx

Just got the employer's reference letter, may u help check whether the job description is advanced enough to pass CPA Skilled employment assessment and then claim 5 points in EOI?

Thank you so much!

"Her duties and responsibilities mainly includes but not limited to assisting and preparing on monthly, quarterly or annual financial statements, reports and financial advice proposals at project-based upon clients we served; company, trust, partnership and individual TAX Returns; preparation and maintenance of asset register; preparation of BAS reports at our signed-servicing-project basis and PAYG; setting up Entity Structures (Company, Trust, Partnership and apply for TFN & ABN), General Ledger; and Reconcile Tax Assessments liaising with the ATO, Banks and other departments."

It's a temporary position and my friend works 20 hours per week with salary 19/h.


----------



## Abood

summeryxlx said:


> Just got the employer's reference letter, may u help check whether the job description is advanced enough to pass CPA Skilled employment assessment and then claim 5 points in EOI?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> "Her duties and responsibilities mainly includes but not limited to assisting and preparing on monthly, quarterly or annual financial statements, reports and financial advice proposals at project-based upon clients we served; company, trust, partnership and individual TAX Returns; preparation and maintenance of asset register; preparation of BAS reports at our signed-servicing-project basis and PAYG; setting up Entity Structures (Company, Trust, Partnership and apply for TFN & ABN), General Ledger; and Reconcile Tax Assessments liaising with the ATO, Banks and other departments."


It seems fine it would be better if you add some budgeting tasks. Also, don't forget to include salary, working hours, whether employment was permanent or temporary. Better that you refer to CPA website 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment

and guidance for accountant JD

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> Just got the employer's reference letter, may u help check whether the job description is advanced enough to pass CPA Skilled employment assessment and then claim 5 points in EOI?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> "Her duties and responsibilities mainly includes but not limited to assisting and preparing on monthly, quarterly or annual financial statements, reports and financial advice proposals at project-based upon clients we served; company, trust, partnership and individual TAX Returns; preparation and maintenance of asset register; preparation of BAS reports at our signed-servicing-project basis and PAYG; setting up Entity Structures (Company, Trust, Partnership and apply for TFN & ABN), General Ledger; and Reconcile Tax Assessments liaising with the ATO, Banks and other departments."
> 
> It's a temporary position and my friend works 20 hours per week with salary 19/h.



As i had mentioned before its very complicated to figureout and the duties you have mentioned are almost same as one of my friends who is already rejected by CPA so i would suggest to discuss with a senior Lawer instead of discussing overhere.


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> As i had mentioned before its very complicated to figureout and the duties you have mentioned are almost same as one of my friends who is already rejected by CPA so i would suggest to discuss with a senior Lawer instead of discussing overhere.


Thanks a lot. I know it's tricky and I asked my friend to check with her migration agent who says as she worked for a professional accounting firm, it would be fine to claim the points directly without skilled employment assesssment with CPA.

As people hold different views and the assessment can be really subjective, we both feel really confusing.


----------



## summeryxlx

Abood said:


> It seems fine it would be better if you add some budgeting tasks. Also, don't forget to include salary, working hours, whether employment was permanent or temporary. Better that you refer to CPA website
> 
> https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment
> 
> and guidance for accountant JD
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


Thank you!
As the position is temporary with 20 working hours per week and she has already resigned, would this negatively affect the assessment result?

Many thanks!


----------



## Abood

summeryxlx said:


> Thank you!
> As the position is temporary with 20 working hours per week and she has already resigned, would this negatively affect the assessment result?
> 
> Many thanks!


The requirement is a minimum 20 hours per week


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> Thanks a lot. I know it's tricky and I asked my friend to check with her migration agent who says as she worked for a professional accounting firm, it would be fine to claim the points directly without skilled employment assesssment with CPA.
> 
> As people hold different views and the assessment can be really subjective, we both feel really confusing.


I would suggest if her boss is very active and cooperative as well and he is ready to respond any inquiries mentioned by CO in that case go for it and most of the time there isnt any issue at all but to cover the risk have a word with the boss before doing anything.


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> Thanks a lot. I know it's tricky and I asked my friend to check with her migration agent who says as she worked for a professional accounting firm, it would be fine to claim the points directly without skilled employment assesssment with CPA.
> 
> As people hold different views and the assessment can be really subjective, we both feel really confusing.


Trust me its all luck game, i know one guy who was working as a manager and was looking after business but business turnover was good n he just got a letter format from agent
N claimed points n dibp approved n got his pr.


----------



## thepeninsula

ali7827 said:


> before posting this question i have read through 300 pages of this thread.
> i want to ask the experience members a silly question. what i have figured out from reading all the pages is that people were predicting an invitation for people with 65+5 superior english in jan/feb 2017. do you guys have same opinion about the invitation?. furthermore, i took naati paraprofesonal interpretation urdu test held on 11th oc 2016, awaiting result. i am not sure if i am going pass it because the passout ratio is very low.
> i would highly appreciate any guidance and suggestion to improve my chances of getting an invitation.
> category Accountant general
> english: superior
> eoi effective date 29/09/2016
> invitation : waiting


Unfortunately however pessimistic it may sound, no one can predict how states allocate invites, they are not obliged in any way to issue a fixed number of invites to accountants or any other occupation. Just be positive and hope for the best as worrying about something that is not in your hands will only cause more anxiety to you.

There is a criteria based on English proficiency and work ex, details of which you may have come across in previous posts here.

I suggest you wait for your NAATI results and give it another go if you are not confident of clearing it this time.


----------



## thepeninsula

razjoee said:


> Technically yes you can. Quite risky though in that the assessing authority's method of verifying skilled employment are sometimes a bit less stringent involving less verifications and would generally be easier to get a positive assessment than the department. So except if the negative assessment was a result of correctable issues with regards to the original documentation provided for assessment, the department is quite likely to reject the claim as well...


Quick question, looking at your visa status : Did you apply offshore or onshore?


----------



## Qasimkhan

thepeninsula said:


> Unfortunately however pessimistic it may sound, no one can predict how states allocate invites, they are not obliged in any way to issue a fixed number of invites to accountants or any other occupation. Just be positive and hope for the best as worrying about something that is not in your hands will only cause more anxiety to you.
> 
> There is a criteria based on English proficiency and work ex, details of which you may have come across in previous posts here.
> 
> I suggest you wait for your NAATI results and give it another go if you are not confident of clearing it this time.


Very well said.


----------



## ali7827

Thnaks for your opinion, i like the way you put it in simple words. i should focus on naati, actually the test was not very difficult but i am not sure what i did in the exam &#55357;&#56848; fingers crossed✌&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## Qasimkhan

ali7827 said:


> Thnaks for your opinion, i like the way you put it in simple words. i should focus on naati, actually the test was not very difficult but i am not sure what i did in the exam �� fingers crossed✌��


Would you mind to share ur points breakdown.


----------



## ali7827

age : 30
qualification :15
english 20 
i got acca membership in aug 2015 and moved to aus on student visa jna 2016. currently doing master in acvounting. 
189 : 65
190 : 65+5


----------



## razjoee

thepeninsula said:


> Quick question, looking at your visa status : Did you apply offshore or onshore?


offshore. but just got a big four post today, will be flying to sydney end of november


----------



## maika

Hi everyone,
Could you please provide me some guidance as to whether I need to provide a PCC for the year 2006?
In the document request letter that I received from DIBP, it only asks applicants to include PCC from each country that they have lived for the last 10 years. So the 10 years only go back to year 2007?
This could save me time from having a get an additional PCC.
Thank you so much for your help!!!!


----------



## Nickooh

Hey guys, update from a trusted source.

The 26th Oct round for 70 pointers is cutoff by 25 August 2016, 5 day of movement so far.

Hopefully next round will clear up to September.


----------



## gr33nb0y

Nickooh said:


> Hey guys, update from a trusted source.
> 
> The 26th Oct round for 70 pointers is cutoff by 25 August 2016, 5 day of movement so far.
> 
> Hopefully next round will clear up to September.


hi bro, any idea about external auditor? how many days it moved?


----------



## Qasimkhan

State round today, my frd got invited EOI 13/10/16 70+5.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> State round today, my frd got invited EOI 13/10/16 70+5.


190 is totally different matie. One of my clients with superior English scored a 190 invite with EOI being submitted on 24 October 2016. 

I think Accountants were invited upto 25 August 2016 while the cut-off date for Auditor is 28 or 29 September 2016.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> 190 is totally different matie. One of my clients with superior English scored a 190 invite with EOI being submitted on 24 October 2016.
> 
> I think Accountants were invited upto 25 August 2016 while the cut-off date for Auditor is 28 or 29 September 2016.


I know state is different but my got invited today 13/10/16, he lives with me.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> I know state is different but my got invited today 13/10/16, he lives with me.


I believe you mate. Like I said, almost all 70 pointers have been invited to apply for NSW Nomination.

But no, he can't get an invite to apply for 189 with 70 points, regardless of his occupation being Auditor or Accountant. With 75 yes.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:usa2:


blackrider89 said:


> I believe you mate. Like I said, almost all 70 pointers have been invited to apply for NSW Nomination.
> 
> But no, he can't get an invite to apply for 189 with 70 points, regardless of his occupation being Auditor or Accountant. With 75 yes.


Yes agreed, he just got invited for 190 only.


----------



## seanery

Hi, I am one of those silently following this thread and would like to make a contribution now that some good news is finally here.

Just got invited for 190 yesterday. Details of my breakdown:

Occupation: 221213
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
English: 20

190 NSW EOI DOE: 31/05/2016
190 NSW EOI Invitation: 27/10/2016


----------



## Qasimkhan

seanery said:


> Hi, I am one of those silently following this thread and would like to make a contribution now that some good news is finally here.
> 
> Just got invited for 190 yesterday. Details of my breakdown:
> 
> Occupation: 221213
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> English: 20
> 
> 190 NSW EOI DOE: 31/05/2016
> 190 NSW EOI Invitation: 27/10/2016


Thats very good news for ex auditors

Congratulations.


----------



## Horus_88

seanery said:


> Hi, I am one of those silently following this thread and would like to make a contribution now that some good news is finally here.
> 
> Just got invited for 190 yesterday. Details of my breakdown:
> 
> Occupation: 221213
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> English: 20
> 
> 190 NSW EOI DOE: 31/05/2016
> 190 NSW EOI Invitation: 27/10/2016


Congrats and thanks for updating


----------



## quantum07

seanery said:


> Hi, I am one of those silently following this thread and would like to make a contribution now that some good news is finally here.
> 
> Just got invited for 190 yesterday. Details of my breakdown:
> 
> Occupation: 221213
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> English: 20
> 
> 190 NSW EOI DOE: 31/05/2016
> 190 NSW EOI Invitation: 27/10/2016


Congrats mate, Good luck with your further process.


----------



## Hussy

Hi All, 

Most of the 190 talks are about NSW on this forum. Tried to find info in 700 pages about WA state sponsorship. Meet all of their requirement. Anybody is aware what s WA's cutoff for accountants?

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Expierence 5


----------



## NP101

Does anyone know what is the cutoff for Ex Auditors on 26th of October?


----------



## 65Points!

This is a very vague estimate, but my assumption would be 1st week of Oct, and the most optimistic take would be between 5th and 8th of Oct as a cut-off period for Ex Auditor.



seanery said:


> Hi, I am one of those silently following this thread and would like to make a contribution now that some good news is finally here.
> 
> Just got invited for 190 yesterday. Details of my breakdown:
> 
> Occupation: 221213
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> English: 20
> 
> 190 NSW EOI DOE: 31/05/2016
> 190 NSW EOI Invitation: 27/10/2016


Many Congratulations and all the best for getting the nomination and visa eventually.

Another good news that a 65+5 pointers gets an invite. 

My sense is, and this is something Qasim was pointing out that the DoE is not adhered to for SC190 by NSW, but the trend seems a little different, and it seems they do take the DoE into account. What do you guys think? Attentionseeker any comment on DoE being adhered to or not?


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> This is a very vague estimate, but my assumption would be 1st week of Oct, and the most optimistic take would be between 5th and 8th of Oct as a cut-off period for Ex Auditor.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Congratulations and all the best for getting the nomination and visa eventually.
> 
> Another good news that a 65+5 pointers gets an invite.
> 
> My sense is, and this is something Qasim was pointing out that the DoE is not adhered to for SC190 by NSW, but the trend seems a little different, and it seems they do take the DoE into account. What do you guys think? Attentionseeker any comment on DoE being adhered to or not?


General accountant and external auditors are completely different stories and this 65+5 for auditor is not surprising at all the only thing which can surprise us will be the 1st invitition of general accountant for 190 with 65+5 (Superior English).


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> General accountant and external auditors are completely different stories and this 65+5 for auditor is not surprising at all the only thing which can surprise us will be the 1st invitition of general accountant for 190 with 65+5 (Superior English).


Rab Nawaz can you guess how many 65+5+Superior eng Accountants in the que since first EOI to date?

Any estimation?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz can you guess how many 65+5+Superior eng Accountants in the que since first EOI to date?
> 
> Any estimation?


In my view not many but NSW is playing smart tricks by holding the invites untill someone will apply with 70+5 and they will invite him straight away. In my view, even when they will invite 65+5 with Superior they arnt gonna invite in bulk but they will invite one by one and very slowely so the other 65+5 with proficent will be removed automatically.


----------



## ali7827

hello everyone, just saw that an external auditor got invited for 190 at 65+5. i am pretty sure that i can get a positive skills assessment for external auditor as well. is it a good idea to launch an eoi for exter auditor as well to increase chances of getting visa?. i have already submitted an eoi for accountant general on 29/09/2016. can you launch two eois in different categories? plz suggest me


----------



## Rab nawaz

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, just saw that an external auditor got invited for 190 at 65+5. i am pretty sure that i can get a positive skills assessment for external auditor as well. is it a good idea to launch an eoi for exter auditor as well to increase chances of getting visa?. i have already submitted an eoi for accountant general on 29/09/2016. can you launch two eois in different categories? plz suggest me


Good point most of the onshore candidates have multiple assessments and now the way people are jumping in external auditor for 190 soon it will be like general accountant and that DOE was filed couple of months of ago which means there are still people waiting in the list and by the time you will jump in the game will be changed so in my view just hold back and wait for a miracle in december.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, just saw that an external auditor got invited for 190 at 65+5. i am pretty sure that i can get a positive skills assessment for external auditor as well. is it a good idea to launch an eoi for exter auditor as well to increase chances of getting visa?. i have already submitted an eoi for accountant general on 29/09/2016. can you launch two eois in different categories? plz suggest me


Yes you can n go for it .


----------



## ali7827

do you think that there is 60% chance of getting an invitation till the end of this immigaration year for the people who are at 65+5 with superior english.


----------



## 1330690

Rab nawaz said:


> In my view not many but NSW is playing smart tricks by holding the invites untill someone will apply with 70+5 and they will invite him straight away. In my view, even when they will invite 65+5 with Superior they arnt gonna invite in bulk but they will invite one by one and very slowely so the other 65+5 with proficent will be removed automatically.


Man if 300 invites were sent in the past 3 skillselect rounds and the 70 pointer queue only moved 20 days that means 15 70 point applicants per day.
If we just assume that number holds true for 65 pointers as well, which doesn't make sense intuitively, that still means 15x(6months)~ 3,000 65 point applicants waiting since april. 
My estimate is 5,000 odd 65 pointers so far with at least half of us having "superior" english.


----------



## NP101

I am not an expert but All I know is to increase your points to survive, everyone knows how.
I am a part of this forum since June 2015 
I have seen the behaviour of DIBP sending invites to 60-65 and 70 pointers 
The safest height of the cliff is 70. Honestly 60 pointers are no way near to it I hope I am wrong but fact is currently 70 pointers are 60. I have read an article in the newspaper 3 years ago where they said why DIBP invites people with same points where everyone has different English language skills(points), like someone has been invited on 60 with IELTS in 6 each And other one with 7 each both will be invited why?
This is effecting now see 190 preferring sup English, nothing against anyone but that's true.
If I am not wrong 65 pointers were invited around jan till March or April 2016 but this time the que is massive. keep in mind people are waiting for the last 5 months whereas back in 2016 trend was different 70 pointers started around July-August I think.
We don't know if they have just planned to invite 70 pointers this year by slowing down the process to load more 70's.
Still I hope 190 will pick up some 65's but again not all of em as in dec-Jan the process will slow down because of holidays.
60s has to increase their points to beat the que, huge numbers for 60s as they are waiting since March 2015.
I Hope you all get invites 
Don't give up 
Cheers


----------



## Rab nawaz

arjunvir91 said:


> Man if 300 invites were sent in the past 3 skillselect rounds and the 70 pointer queue only moved 20 days that means 15 70 point applicants per day.
> If we just assume that number holds true for 65 pointers as well, which doesn't make sense intuitively, that still means 15x(6months)~ 3,000 65 point applicants waiting since april.
> My estimate is 5,000 odd 65 pointers so far with at least half of us having "superior" english.



To some extent i do agree with you and that is why i have used the word (Miracle)


----------



## omermena

Hey Everyone , Im new around here but im one of those silent followers... I would like to get your feedback about my situation with an estimation of when should i expect the invitation (if at all ) 

I filed for the EOI first in 26/8 this year , Gen accountant with 60pts , I revised the same EOI to 70pts on the 25/10... Although the date submitted remains august, the visa date of effect changed to 25/10 

to make a long story short, based on your experience , how long should i expect for the magic email?

189 , Gen accountant
age:30
Degree :15
Aus Study Req :5
PTE :20

Total :70

Many thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

omermena said:


> Hey Everyone , Im new around here but im one of those silent followers... I would like to get your feedback about my situation with an estimation of when should i expect the invitation (if at all )
> 
> I filed for the EOI first in 26/8 this year , Gen accountant with 60pts , I revised the same EOI to 70pts on the 25/10... Although the date submitted remains august, the visa date of effect changed to 25/10
> 
> to make a long story short, based on your experience , how long should i expect for the magic email?
> 
> 189 , Gen accountant
> age:30
> Degree :15
> Aus Study Req :5
> PTE :20
> 
> Total :70
> 
> Many thanks


Within 50 to 60 days.


----------



## omermena

Rab nawaz said:


> Within 50 to 60 days.


Good man, thank you


----------



## Abood

omermena said:


> Hey Everyone , Im new around here but im one of those silent followers... I would like to get your feedback about my situation with an estimation of when should i expect the invitation (if at all )
> 
> I filed for the EOI first in 26/8 this year , Gen accountant with 60pts , I revised the same EOI to 70pts on the 25/10... Although the date submitted remains august, the visa date of effect changed to 25/10
> 
> to make a long story short, based on your experience , how long should i expect for the magic email?
> 
> 189 , Gen accountant
> age:30
> Degree :15
> Aus Study Req :5
> PTE :20
> Total :70
> 
> Many thanks



I think you will get it at the first coming round if they consider the date of submission rather than date of change. However, if you have applied for NSW nomination, you will get it soon. 

Good Luck!


----------



## omermena

Abood said:


> I think you will get it at the first coming round if they consider the date of submission rather than date of change. However, if you have applied for NSW nomination, you will get it soon.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks,

I did not apply for 190 as i wasn't really aware of what is the state nomination , at the present i am in Melbourne and i have no interest of moving elsewhere , therefore i did not look at the state nomination,... 

I only revised the English mark as i received a higher mark on the PTE ... im not sure why the eoi lapse to a new date of effect 

Anyone knows when's the next round due ?

thanks again


----------



## Abood

omermena said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I did not apply for 190 as i wasn't really aware of what is the state nomination , at the present i am in Melbourne and i have no interest of moving elsewhere , therefore i did not look at the state nomination,...
> 
> I only revised the English mark as i received a higher mark on the PTE ... im not sure why the eoi lapse to a new date of effect
> 
> Anyone knows when's the next round due ?
> 
> thanks again


Check submission date. In this case you have to wait, because if you apply for state nomination you cannot stay in Melbourne as Sydney is the only state that nominates accountants.


----------



## omermena

Abood said:


> Check submission date. In this case you have to wait, because if you apply for state nomination you cannot stay in Melbourne as Sydney is the only state that nominates accountants.


Submission Date 26/8


----------



## Abood

omermena said:


> Submission Date 26/8


Inshallah you will get in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## omermena

Abood said:


> Inshallah you will get in the next round. :fingerscrossed:


I really hope so , any idea when's the next round ?


----------



## Abood

omermena said:


> I really hope so , any idea when's the next round ?


They have not announced the dates. Keep checking the dates update referring to the below link

SkillSelect


----------



## Ange007

omermena said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check submission date. In this case you have to wait, because if you apply for state nomination you cannot stay in Melbourne as Sydney is the only state that nominates accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> Submission Date 26/8
Click to expand...


If submission on 26th Aug you will get invited next round.. wait patiently


----------



## Ange007

Guys need your response...
If someone apply for 189 under management accountant does it make any difference between gen accountant and management accountant when receiving an invite?
Please give valuable answer Thanks!


----------



## Ange007

Will management accountants get priority over gen accountants?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ange007 said:


> Guys need your response...
> If someone apply for 189 under management accountant does it make any difference between gen accountant and management accountant when receiving an invite?
> Please give valuable answer Thanks!





Occupations:
Accountant (General)
Management Accountant
Taxation Accountant 

Same ceiling and there is no difference under 189.


----------



## Ange007

Rab nawaz said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys need your response...
> If someone apply for 189 under management accountant does it make any difference between gen accountant and management accountant when receiving an invite?
> Please give valuable answer Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupations:
> Accountant (General)
> Management Accountant
> Taxation Accountant
> 
> Same ceiling and there is no difference under 189.
Click to expand...


Thanks buddy


----------



## azerty

omermena said:


> Hey Everyone , Im new around here but im one of those silent followers... I would like to get your feedback about my situation with an estimation of when should i expect the invitation (if at all )
> 
> I filed for the EOI first in 26/8 this year , Gen accountant with 60pts , I revised the same EOI to 70pts on the 25/10... Although the date submitted remains august, the visa date of effect changed to 25/10
> 
> to make a long story short, based on your experience , how long should i expect for the magic email?
> 
> 189 , Gen accountant
> age:30
> Degree :15
> Aus Study Req :5
> PTE :20
> 
> Total :70
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Omermena,

You should be looking at the Date of Effect (25/10), the date you updated your points to 70.

Probably give yourself about 3 months. (The cutoffs in september and the 12/10 round were 5 Aug, 16 Aug and 20 Aug ). If you take the ~10 days its been moving in the recent rounds before the october rounds.

Note: Updating your points updates your date of effect, cos that will be the date you attained that point. (Or it wouldn't be fair to those who got 70 before you.)
Which is why you should be looking at the DoE rather than your submission date.


----------



## VenusifiedBT

Guys i had submitted my EOI on 2nd april with 65+5 but still waiting. In june, I'll get 5 points for experience. Now imagine i dont get an invite till june and my PoInts score gets updated to 70+5, would i need to have my employment reassessed? The current assessment that i have is related to 1.5 years period only. 
If i will need to have it reassessed and i get an invite within that same week, how would i be supposed to support my claim for work experience on such a short notice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VenusifiedBT

Rab nawaz said:


> Occupations:
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 
> Management Accountant
> 
> Taxation Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> Same ceiling and there is no difference under 189.




Infact i am beginning to think state does not feel the same way about management accountants as it does for general and others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020

Hello older members in the house, please assist with the following questions;

-In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?

-If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination?

-What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited?

-Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis?

Thank you


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> omermena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone , Im new around here but im one of those silent followers... I would like to get your feedback about my situation with an estimation of when should i expect the invitation (if at all )
> 
> I filed for the EOI first in 26/8 this year , Gen accountant with 60pts , I revised the same EOI to 70pts on the 25/10... Although the date submitted remains august, the visa date of effect changed to 25/10
> 
> to make a long story short, based on your experience , how long should i expect for the magic email?
> 
> 189 , Gen accountant
> age:30
> Degree :15
> Aus Study Req :5
> PTE :20
> 
> Total :70
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Within 50 to 60 days.
Click to expand...

That means if you update your points after a certain period then your EOI submission date will change as well and you will be getting the invite according to your new updated date is it?
His case he will get invite according to the new date isn't it RAB NAWAZ?


----------



## blackrider89

Long as you change your points (up or down), your DOE will change accordingly. And you will be invited accordingly too. Simple as that.


----------



## Rab nawaz

NP101 said:


> That means if you update your points after a certain period then your EOI submission date will change as well and you will be getting the invite according to your new updated date is it?
> His case he will get invite according to the new date isn't it RAB NAWAZ?


Yup thats how it works and with 65+5 without superior English both 190/189 are in same condition but 189 is leading from the front with the backlog of around 1 year and 190 is chasing 189 with 7 months backlog and in my view in future 190 will cross 189 as NSW is looking for Superior English/work experience only.


----------



## VenusifiedBT

VenusifiedBT said:


> Guys i had submitted my EOI on 2nd april with 65+5 but still waiting. In june, I'll get 5 points for experience. Now imagine i dont get an invite till june and my PoInts score gets updated to 70+5, would i need to have my employment reassessed? The current assessment that i have is related to 1.5 years period only.
> If i will need to have it reassessed and i get an invite within that same week, how would i be supposed to support my claim for work experience on such a short notice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone for my question please? Rab Nawaz/Azerty?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

VenusifiedBT said:


> Anyone for my question please? Rab Nawaz/Azerty?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not sure about it and thats why i dont want to confuse the whole issue. FAIS or blackrider can explain this issue.


----------



## thepeninsula

Just wanted to get an understanding from senior members if possible - Was there a round in Jan 2016 where 70 pointers were cleared until a few days before the round, and the next round which was in Feb started to clear 65 pointers. Was that due to less invites sent out in the December rounds or did DIBP want to give 65 pointers a chance?


----------



## azerty

thepeninsula said:


> Just wanted to get an understanding from senior members if possible - Was there a round in Jan 2016 where 70 pointers were cleared until a few days before the round, and the next round which was in Feb started to clear 65 pointers. Was that due to less invites sent out in the December rounds or did DIBP want to give 65 pointers a chance?


There was such a situation back in Jan 2016. But they were

limiting invitations sent between sept and dec 2015 to the point where only 630/2525 invites were sent by Jan 2016
They were inviting 125, 250, 350, 350 people during the jan-feb 2016 period

Invites are pretty much at its expected level so far this year. And we have around 2 months of 70s in queue right now. Quite a lot to go through before it can even hit the 65s.


----------



## thepeninsula

Prof2020 said:


> Hello older members in the house, please assist with the following questions;
> 
> -In view of the increase in occupational ceilings for accountants from 2,525 to 4,777 is it reasonable to believe that cut off point may reduce from 70 to 65/60 anytime soon?
> 
> -If I am on 65 points currently, is it possible to switch my visa subclass from 189 to 190 using same EOI profile to enable me earn a state nomination?
> 
> -What does the term "date of effect" on the EOI mean and what impact does it have on being invited?
> 
> -Once one is in the Skillselect pool, is there a waiting period before one gets invitation to apply? i.e. Is it on first-come, first-serve basis?
> 
> Thank you


1. The ceiling for 189 - Accountants is 2525, DIBP has confirmed this. 4777 is the total number of accountants under all categories - 189,190,489 etc. Again there is no certainty that states have to fill this quota, some other members can clarify this bit but 2525 is the ceiling for 189 this year.

2. You should select the option of which states you d prefer an invitation from before submitting your EOI, else put in a separate EOI.

3. Date of Effect is the day you either submit your EOI or make significant changes in it that result in an alteration of points, for instance - you crack the PTE and score all 8s, your points are now 70 and assuming you update your EOI the same day, that becomes your new Date of Effect.

4. Your EOI remains in Skillselect for 2 years, it depends on which occupation you apply for, Accountants and IT occcupations have pro-rata invites - a fixed number of invites every round to ensure availability throughout the year, the ranking is based on points and DOE. At this point Accountants with 60 points - wait more than 1 year, 65 points - more than 6-7 months, 70 points : 3 months max, 75 points : Next Round. There is an oversupply of accountants wanting to apply for 189 and the seats are few. The same goes with some IT occupations like Business Analyst, the occupation ceilings are even fewer. And then you have some occupations with huge ceilings of 2000+ and they manage to invite only 15-20 in a year. 

My advice, just focus on improving your score and leave the rest to the system. Good luck.


----------



## thepeninsula

azerty said:


> There was such a situation back in Jan 2016. But they were
> 
> limiting invitations sent between sept and dec 2015 to the point where only 630/2525 invites were sent by Jan 2016
> They were inviting 125, 250, 350, 350 people during the jan-feb 2016 period
> 
> Invites are pretty much at its expected level so far this year. And we have around 2 months of 70s in queue right now. Quite a lot to go through before it can even hit the 65s.


Thanks Azerty, really appreciate that info.


----------



## Prof2020

thepeninsula said:


> 1. The ceiling for 189 - Accountants is 2525, DIBP has confirmed this. 4777 is the total number of accountants under all categories - 189,190,489 etc. Again there is no certainty that states have to fill this quota, some other members can clarify this bit but 2525 is the ceiling for 189 this year.
> 
> 2. You should select the option of which states you d prefer an invitation from before submitting your EOI, else put in a separate EOI.
> 
> 3. Date of Effect is the day you either submit your EOI or make significant changes in it that result in an alteration of points, for instance - you crack the PTE and score all 8s, your points are now 70 and assuming you update your EOI the same day, that becomes your new Date of Effect.
> 
> 4. Your EOI remains in Skillselect for 2 years, it depends on which occupation you apply for, Accountants and IT occcupations have pro-rata invites - a fixed number of invites every round to ensure availability throughout the year, the ranking is based on points and DOE. At this point Accountants with 60 points - wait more than 1 year, 65 points - more than 6-7 months, 70 points : 3 months max, 75 points : Next Round. There is an oversupply of accountants wanting to apply for 189 and the seats are few. The same goes with some IT occupations like Business Analyst, the occupation ceilings are even fewer. And then you have some occupations with huge ceilings of 2000+ and they manage to invite only 15-20 in a year.
> 
> My advice, just focus on improving your score and leave the rest to the system. Good luck.


Thanks a great deal for your detailed response.

If I apply for visa subclass 190 and have 70 points with 31 Oct 2016 as my "date of effect", approximately how long should I expect an invitation to apply for nomination by NSW?


----------



## thepeninsula

Prof2020 said:


> Thanks a great deal for your detailed response.
> 
> If I apply for visa subclass 190 and have 70 points with 31 Oct 2016 as my "date of effect", approximately how long should I expect an invitation to apply for nomination by NSW?


Would that be 70 + 5(State Sponsorship) or 65 + 5?

Within a week in case of the first situation. The backlog for 65+ 5 is huge and NSW has a very random way/criteria of inviting people although the criteria is ranked in order of Eng Proficiency and then work exp. There are members with 65+5 waiting since June.


----------



## hamidaims

Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?

I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.

Any suggestions or opinions from experts?


----------



## 1330690

thepeninsula said:


> Would that be 70 + 5(State Sponsorship) or 65 + 5?
> 
> Within a week in case of the first situation. The backlog for 65+ 5 is huge and NSW has a very random way/criteria of inviting people although the criteria is ranked in order of Eng Proficiency and then work exp. There are members with 65+5 waiting since June.


That "bridge" dude from the other thread has been waiting since march 24 wth 65+5


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?
> 
> I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions from experts?


It's more of a matter of qualifying for WA state sponsorship, rather than whether WA is a good state, imho.

Don't they also need you to have at least 5 points in Work Experience? Along with a job offer, it puts it out of reach of quite a few people.

Anyway, all the best! I hope you'll get your invite soon.


----------



## hamidaims

azerty said:


> It's more of a matter of qualifying for WA state sponsorship, rather than whether WA is a good state, imho.
> 
> Don't they also need you to have at least 5 points in Work Experience? Along with a job offer, it puts it out of reach of quite a few people.
> 
> Anyway, all the best! I hope you'll get your invite soon.


Azerty I have 10 points for work experience......


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Azerty I have 10 points for work experience......


Weterm Australia SS 190 options

1st : A limited number of nominations are available.

2nd ne year of Australian work experience within the last 10 years; or 3 years of overseas work experience within the last ten years
IELTS score of at least 7 in all bands or OET score of at least B in all bands 

3rd :IELTS exemption: citizens of UK, Ireland, USA, Canada and New Zealand.

4th :Have an employment contract. 

5th : Applicants living in another Australian state or territory:
an employment contract

6th : Applicants living Outside WA
evidence showing sufficient funds to survive.


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> Azerty I have 10 points for work experience......


Which is why I said not everyone have it. That's why you don't hear people talking about WA SS as much as NSW SS.

It's not a matter of whether the route is good. It's not open to a lot of people.


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Weterm Australia SS 190 options
> 
> 1st : A limited number of nominations are available.
> 
> 2nd ne year of Australian work experience within the last 10 years; or 3 years of overseas work experience within the last ten years
> IELTS score of at least 7 in all bands or OET score of at least B in all bands
> 
> 3rd :IELTS exemption: citizens of UK, Ireland, USA, Canada and New Zealand.
> 
> 4th :Have an employment contract.
> 
> 5th : Applicants living in another Australian state or territory:
> an employment contract
> 
> 6th : Applicants living Outside WA
> evidence showing sufficient funds to survive.


Rab Nawaz I have all things you mentioned above...


----------



## Alexx1

hamidaims said:


> Why 65+5 pointers try for Western Australia by getting job? Is western Australia not a good state?
> 
> I am going to get job offer letter from Perth by using some references. I am from Pakistan.
> 
> Any suggestions or opinions from experts?



Well frankly speaking WA is not a good state. Been there once and never want to go again. Its too far from all the east coast cities (Syd, Melb, Brisbane, Canberra). Its seriously feels like going to another country coz traveling is so much. Plus it has no life, its boring, night life sucks as well.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz I have all things you mentioned above...


My dear suficient funds means minimum $25000 which is pkr 2000000 and this isnt bank statement or loan letter thing this money should be in yours daily current account and after paying for all other expenses while travelling from pakistan and including this amount it would be $35k+ and i dont think so someone can afford that much spendings.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:whoo:


Rab nawaz said:


> My dear suficient funds means minimum $25000 which is pkr 2000000 and this isnt bank statement or loan letter thing this money should be in yours daily current account and after paying for all other expenses while travelling from pakistan and including this amount it would be $35k+ and i dont think so someone can afford that much spendings.


 You dont have sufficient knowledge abt WA, go first on their offical website then guide someone.


----------



## Qasimkhan

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz I have all things you mentioned above...


Not just job offer letter, you have to have actually a full time job, they strickly 
Monitor people who ever gets state visa on job bases.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Not just job offer letter, you have to have actually a full time job, they strickly
> Monitor people who ever gets state visa on job bases.


I am 100% sure they will ask you for financial capacity and that would be a big amount in paki rupees so ring them tomorrow and you will get the same answer.


----------



## Qasimkhan

If you live outside of Western Australia, one of the conditions of State nomination is that you bring sufficient funds into the State to cover your settlement costs. The minimum amount of funds required is:

for a single person – $20 000 (AUD);
for a couple – $30 000 (AUD)​; and
for every additional dependant –​ $5 000 (AUD). 






​You will be asked during the State nomination application process to show evidence of the above funds through bank statements or asset valuations.


----------



## 1330690

Qasimkhan said:


> Not just job offer letter, you have to have actually a full time job, they strickly
> Monitor people who ever gets state visa on job bases.


Iv heard the same from many sources. But there's always loopholes we don't know about...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> If you live outside of Western Australia, one of the conditions of State nomination is that you bring sufficient funds into the State to cover your settlement costs. The minimum amount of funds required is:
> 
> for a single person – $20 000 (AUD);
> for a couple – $30 000 (AUD)​; and
> for every additional dependant –​ $5 000 (AUD).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​You will be asked during the State nomination application process to show evidence of the above funds through bank statements or asset valuations.


Man are you serious what i had mentioned was 25 and whats the differemce between 20 and 25 they both are huge amounts for a candidates who has never landed in Australia. My whole point was the cost for an overseas applicant especially when it comes to AUD TO PKR and now you are twisting the same thing in another way.


----------



## hamidaims

Mir0 said:


> But I think for accountants, other than the funds requirement, you need to have a 12-month job offer in WA, don't you ?


Yes I will get Job offer contract till next week...


----------



## Mir0

hamidaims said:


> Yes I will get Job offer contract till next week...


But your profile says that you have applied for NSW not WA. Can you please explain ?


----------



## hamidaims

Mir0 said:


> But your profile says that you have applied for NSW not WA. Can you please explain ?


I Have applied WA with separate EOI and got invitation yesterday


----------



## Mir0

hamidaims said:


> I Have applied WA with separate EOI and got invitation yesterday


Congratulations Bro,
What advantage have you got by submitting two different EOIs over submitting just one marking "all states" for subclass 190 ?


----------



## ali7827

probably your eoi's date of effect with 65+5 superior english is the oldest in this thread isnt it ?


----------



## kaju

I've let this thread run in the hope that things would settle down. 

However, there have been too many personal attacks and personal comments. 

Please address the issues only - if you disagree with someone, that's fine - but debate what they have said and do not use personal comments directed at them.

If you find a post objectionable, report it to the moderators using the red triangle with an exclamation mark in it on the top right side of the post you are not happy with. Moderators may or may not take action depending on their assessment of the issue.

You have all been warned.  

Posters of any further inflammatory, aggressive or insulting remarks will receive infractions rather than a warning, so please be careful.


----------



## Abood

hamidaims said:


> I Have applied WA with separate EOI and got invitation yesterday


Did you receive an invitation without a job offer?


----------



## hamidaims

Abood said:


> Did you receive an invitation without a job offer?


Yes Abood everyone can get invitation from WA within 1 month if you have..

IELTS minimum 7 each
Work experience
Relevant Education
Positive Assessment
65+5+Proficient+work Experience


----------



## Abood

hamidaims said:


> Yes Abood everyone can get invitation from WA within 1 month if you have..
> 
> IELTS minimum 7 each
> Work experience
> Relevant Education
> Positive Assessment
> 65+5+Proficient+work Experience


But they need a job offer for accountant. Without job offer they will decline your application.


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> But they need a job offer for accountant. Without job offer they will decline your application.


It's very true. Being invited to apply for State Nomination doesn't guarantee one would be invited to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## hamidaims

Abood said:


> But they need a job offer for accountant. Without job offer they will decline your application.


Abood..... I will send job offer letter along with State Nomination application then they will nominate me and ask to apply for Visa.

I want to clear that there is not need of job offer before getting link for online State nomination application sent by WA.


----------



## 1330690

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...sts-liberal-branch-debate-ban-all-immigration

There's some truth to this. So many people from the subcontinent use fake degrees and work-ex.


----------



## OctNovDec

arjunvir91 said:


> http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/...sts-liberal-branch-debate-ban-all-immigration
> 
> There's some truth to this. So many people from the subcontinent use fake degrees and work-ex.


I don't think you'll get a visa if you use fake documents. Forging documents is one thing, but think about this, these Australian bodies charge quite heftily for the assessments. I don't think they charge just for the heck of it, but because they actually do a thorough check of the background of all the applicants. Plus, the documents that they ask for can't be forged such as bank statements and form 16.

It is easy to fool a potential employer with a fake degree and fake experience, but the assessing/attestation is not so simple. Rejection is what awaits if someone uses fraudulent documents. However, I'll be quite surprised and fascinated if someone can prove me wrong.


----------



## FFacs

OctNovDec said:


> I don't think you'll get a visa if you use fake documents. Forging documents is one thing, but think about this, these Australian bodies charge quite heftily for the assessments. I don't think they charge just for the heck of it, but because they actually do a thorough check of the background of all the applicants. Plus, the documents that they ask for can't be forged such as bank statements and form 16.
> 
> It is easy to fool a potential employer with a fake degree and fake experience, but the assessing/attestation is not so simple. Rejection is what awaits if someone uses fraudulent documents. However, I'll be quite surprised and fascinated if someone can prove me wrong.


People do indeed use fakes. It's not clear how many slip through the net, but many are caught trying. One of the episodes of border force on YouTube shows a guy who faked bank statements only discovered when they call the bank; they were otherwise realistic.


----------



## VenusifiedBT

OctNovDec said:


> I don't think you'll get a visa if you use fake documents. Forging documents is one thing, but think about this, these Australian bodies charge quite heftily for the assessments. I don't think they charge just for the heck of it, but because they actually do a thorough check of the background of all the applicants. Plus, the documents that they ask for can't be forged such as bank statements and form 16.
> 
> 
> 
> It is easy to fool a potential employer with a fake degree and fake experience, but the assessing/attestation is not so simple. Rejection is what awaits if someone uses fraudulent documents. However, I'll be quite surprised and fascinated if someone can prove me wrong.




The funny thing is, when i asked my Human Resources head if he had got any email/call for confirming my work experience letter that i had submitted, he told he hadnt!
Speaking of him because i had my work exp signed by him rather than my line manager. So yes i believe they really can fake it all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

VenusifiedBT said:


> The funny thing is, when i asked my Human Resources head if he had got any email/call for confirming my work experience letter that i had submitted, he told he hadnt!
> Speaking of him because i had my work exp signed by him rather than my line manager. So yes i believe they really can fake it all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the verification will happen once you lodge your visa. I have one of my friends who had very difficult times due to work verification.


----------



## blackrider89

OctNovDec said:


> I don't think you'll get a visa if you use fake documents. Forging documents is one thing, but think about this, these Australian bodies charge quite heftily for the assessments. I don't think they charge just for the heck of it, but because they actually do a thorough check of the background of all the applicants. Plus, the documents that they ask for can't be forged such as bank statements and form 16.
> 
> It is easy to fool a potential employer with a fake degree and fake experience, but the assessing/attestation is not so simple. Rejection is what awaits if someone uses fraudulent documents. However, I'll be quite surprised and fascinated if someone can prove me wrong.


People do use fake documentation.


----------



## quantum07

I don't think the assessing bodies check the genuineness of a degree or work experience. They only check whether the client's education and work experience can be equalled to Australian education.

The verification is carried out by DIBP and they would do it very bery strictly. But i have a friend who had applied for 190 and he got his grant in less than a month, no verification, either for education or work experience. 

It all depends on one case to another.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:canada:


quantum07 said:


> I don't think the assessing bodies check the genuineness of a degree or work experience. They only check whether the client's education and work experience can be equalled to Australian education.
> 
> The verification is carried out by DIBP and they would do it very bery strictly. But i have a friend who had applied for 190 and he got his grant in less than a month, no verification, either for education or work experience.
> 
> It all depends on one case to another.


Yes right, i would say its all luck sometimes they verify sometimes they dont.


----------



## 65Points!

A lot of fraud happens and not only by applicants from overseas, but here is Australia a lot of fake experience gets made or education claimed from utter fake institutes.

As per my understanding its a case of the number of red flags in an application. Experience claimed in blue chip company v/s mid sized company v/s dubious v/s black listed ones which have been red marked for handing out fake experience certificates. Cross checking experience through a blue chip company is more routine, and would take negligible time since the HR is generally known to these people and the processes, compared to mid sized company, and others. Country background matters, the sub continent is already referred to as a high risk region, and within our countries certain ethnicities come under heavier scrutiny, certain places are known to have more fraudulent applicants than others which again attract heavier scrutiny.

Verification happens accordingly, to the extent where the suspicion is higher, numerous calls can be made to various departments, I recently read someone saying his company's receptionist received a verification call which by any standards would be ridiculous but they go to such extents and in case of highest suspicion personal visits get made.


----------



## quantum07

65Points! said:


> A lot of fraud happens and not only by applicants from overseas, but here is Australia a lot of fake experience gets made or education claimed from utter fake institutes.
> 
> As per my understanding its a case of the number of red flags in an application. Experience claimed in blue chip company v/s mid sized company v/s dubious v/s black listed ones which have been red marked for handing out fake experience certificates. Cross checking experience through a blue chip company is more routine, and would take negligible time since the HR is generally known to these people and the processes, compared to mid sized company, and others. Country background matters, the sub continent is already referred to as a high risk region, and within our countries certain ethnicities come under heavier scrutiny, certain places are known to have more fraudulent applicants than others which again attract heavier scrutiny.
> 
> Verification happens accordingly, to the extent where the suspicion is higher, numerous calls can be made to various departments, I recently read someone saying his company's receptionist received a verification call which by any standards would be ridiculous but they go to such extents and in case of highest suspicion personal visits get made.


You are correct, in many cases i have seen the bosses write fake experience letter for their employees. Even if that person is no where working in accounting, they would write a lettee for him/her and also end up getting a visa. 
To go into that depth, that will never happen, only a lie detector can help. Immigration will never know who has done what. It is more about being ethically right. What will you do to a guy if the experience he is providing is fake but it is backed by his employers.


----------



## 65Points!

quantum07 said:


> You are correct, in many cases i have seen the bosses write fake experience letter for their employees. Even if that person is no where working in accounting, they would write a lettee for him/her and also end up getting a visa.
> To go into that depth, that will never happen, only a lie detector can help. Immigration will never know who has done what. It is more about being ethically right. What will you do to a guy if the experience he is providing is fake but it is backed by his employers.


Oh no my friend, I happen to know a thing or two on how these departments function here. If they get suspicious, they will bloody well make sure they have all the right details in the end, you can hands down take my word on this. They are extremely thorough and meticulous. It is another thing someone claims false points and sneaks through without raising an alarm for the CO, which happens and that's that person's luck, but if the CO gets suspicious then you can be absolutely sure, no go ahead till the time the CO has reached the bottom of it.

Let us say someone gets a PR on false points claimed and tomorrow that person gets into trouble for xyz reason other than in immigration, or someone makes a complaint and the police starts investigating, you can bet your last paisa they will find out that even the PR got was on false premise which in turn means the end of Australia story there and then.


----------



## quantum07

I am not talking about claiming false points, i am talking about the experience letter they dodge. Some might get caught, some may not. To say every person in Australia who is a immigrant has had submitted 100% genuine documents can be a over exxageration. Once they become Australian citizens, not much can be done. 

But yes, I do agree with you on the case officer going to lengths to find out the genuineness of the case. All i am saying is even with the best system put forward, there are certain people who slips through and it is impossible to catch them all.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> I am not talking about claiming false points, i am talking about the experience letter they dodge. Some might get caught, some may not. To say every person in Australia who is a immigrant has had submitted 100% genuine documents can be a over exxageration. Once they become Australian citizens, not much can be done.
> 
> But yes, I do agree with you on the case officer going to lengths to find out the genuineness of the case. All i am saying is even with the best system put forward, there are certain people who slips through and it is impossible to catch them all.


They can cancel pr or even they can cancel citizenship as well. 
I have seen one case after two years they cancel pr due to fake ielts.


----------



## thepeninsula

quantum07 said:


> You are correct, in many cases i have seen the bosses write fake experience letter for their employees. Even if that person is no where working in accounting, they would write a lettee for him/her and also end up getting a visa.
> To go into that depth, that will never happen, only a lie detector can help. Immigration will never know who has done what. It is more about being ethically right. What will you do to a guy if the experience he is providing is fake but it is backed by his employers.



One of the reasons why applicants without work ex, who have graduated from an Australian Uni and claim 5 extra points usually get a direct grant. I know 4 people who got their grants anywhere between 4-12 days.

In Australia, people rarely give fake experience letters as the person doing so can get into serious trouble if he's caught. If they do then like you said its the end of the story, DIBP cannot question the veracity unless they have proof the person was not working there, Field visits by officers are very uncommon in the skilled visa sector, more common in regard to the marriage visas where there are heaps of doubts. I ve only heard of a few cases where a family member helps out a distant relative by either sponsoring the person or providing the letter of experience. Again, that's not something I would do but well...


----------



## SumitWadhawan

thepeninsula said:


> One of the reasons why applicants without work ex, who have graduated from an Australian Uni and claim 5 extra points usually get a direct grant. I know 4 people who got their grants anywhere between 4-12 days.
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia, people rarely give fake experience letters as the person doing so can get into serious trouble if he's caught. If they do then like you said its the end of the story, DIBP cannot question the veracity unless they have proof the person was not working there, Field visits by officers are very uncommon in the skilled visa sector, more common in regard to the marriage visas where there are heaps of doubts. I ve only heard of a few cases where a family member helps out a distant relative by either sponsoring the person or providing the letter of experience. Again, that's not something I would do but well...




I used to work part time at an accounting firm a year ago. One day I noticed that there were two people on the payroll for no reason. After some enquiry I got to know that my boss was helping them out to get 5 points for work experience. Later on I also found out that one was driving taxi and the other was doing some cleaning business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> They can cancel pr or even they can cancel citizenship as well.
> I have seen one case after two years they cancel pr due to fake ielts.


They can Cancel PR, citizenship no, to revoke your citizenship you should have been convicted of terrorism or similar crimes.


----------



## quantum07

thepeninsula said:


> One of the reasons why applicants without work ex, who have graduated from an Australian Uni and claim 5 extra points usually get a direct grant. I know 4 people who got their grants anywhere between 4-12 days.
> 
> In Australia, people rarely give fake experience letters as the person doing so can get into serious trouble if he's caught. If they do then like you said its the end of the story, DIBP cannot question the veracity unless they have proof the person was not working there, Field visits by officers are very uncommon in the skilled visa sector, more common in regard to the marriage visas where there are heaps of doubts. I ve only heard of a few cases where a family member helps out a distant relative by either sponsoring the person or providing the letter of experience. Again, that's not something I would do but well...


Correct. It is all about being ethically right as i said earlier. Some does slip through and some does get caught.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> They can Cancel PR, citizenship no, to revoke your citizenship you should have been convicted of terrorism or similar crimes.


Thats true


----------



## thepeninsula

Qasimkhan said:


> They can cancel pr or even they can cancel citizenship as well.
> I have seen one case after two years they cancel pr due to fake ielts.


On paper : Can cancel PR once it is determined that the individual is not of good character. 
In reality : Enforced as there is no obligation to grant the person another visa after 5 years or process his/her citizenship. A cancelled PR visa means hardly any opportunity to work, no access to other welfare benefits, etc. 

On paper : Can cancel Citizenship once it is determined that the individual is not of good character.

In Reality : Almost never enforced. (exceptions are very few and even that decision could take a decade).


----------



## thepeninsula

SumitWadhawan said:


> I used to work part time at an accounting firm a year ago. One day I noticed that there were two people on the payroll for no reason. After some enquiry I got to know that my boss was helping them out to get 5 points for work experience. Later on I also found out that one was driving taxi and the other was doing some cleaning business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These guys are lucky to get away, but believe me, DIBP may keep an eye out for the frequency and number of such letters being dished out from the same firm, and may also ask those applicants to show bank statements, Tax Assessment notices in future to determine their main and total source of income. They surely can't be driving taxis all day and night and still work full time in accounting..

DIBP's actions are reactive rather than proactive, if they see a trend emerging they shut the door, if not they don't care and assume everyone is a saint. If someone tells on another, they sometimes respond and sometimes don't. 

There is also talk that DIBP may tighten the regulations for the 190 - Living in the state for 2 years clause as a lot of people are getting away with the fact that there is no legal obligation and don't end up living in the state that sponsored them.


----------



## OctNovDec

thepeninsula said:


> These guys are lucky to get away, but believe me, DIBP may keep an eye out for the frequency and number of such letters being dished out from the same firm, and may also ask those applicants to show bank statements, Tax Assessment notices in future to determine their main and total source of income. They surely can't be driving taxis all day and night and still work full time in accounting..
> 
> DIBP's actions are reactive rather than proactive, if they see a trend emerging they shut the door, if not they don't care and assume everyone is a saint. If someone tells on another, they sometimes respond and sometimes don't.
> 
> There is also talk that DIBP may tighten the regulations for the 190 - Living in the state for 2 years clause as a lot of people are getting away with the fact that there is no legal obligation and don't end up living in the state that sponsored them.


They are, obviously, not working in accounting at all. They have just this company on their hand who is willing to hand them experience certificates.

Again, the scrutiny is very diligent. To begin with, the documents they are asking for can't be just conjured out of thin air. I was reading the document checklist of IPA or ICAA, they are asking for 3 bank statements as proof of employment, the first month, a middle month and, if applicable, the final month. If a company has you on a fictitious payroll for a few months, how is it gonna help when you need 3 years of experience for 5 points? In 2016, how are you going to come up with an entry in your bank statement of salary credit in, let's say, Aug 2013? 

Form 16, more particularly, is near impossible to fake, because this will put not only you, but even the employer and his company at risk as you're directly messing with the Central/Federal government. Of course, there are people who will take risks, but such people are walking on thin ice.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

OctNovDec said:


> They are, obviously, not working in accounting at all. They have just this company on their hand who is willing to hand them experience certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the scrutiny is very diligent. To begin with, the documents they are asking for can't be just conjured out of thin air. I was reading the document checklist of IPA or ICAA, they are asking for 3 bank statements as proof of employment, the first month, a middle month and, if applicable, the final month. If a company has you on a fictitious payroll for a few months, how is it gonna help when you need 3 years of experience for 5 points? In 2016, how are you going to come up with an entry in your bank statement of salary credit in, let's say, Aug 2013?
> 
> 
> 
> Form 16, more particularly, is near impossible to fake, because this will put not only you, but even the employer and his company at risk as you're directly messing with the Central/Federal government. Of course, there are people who will take risks, but such people are walking on thin ice.




Mate! You don't need 3 year work exp in Aus to claim 5 points. All you need to do is work at lest 20 hours in an accounting job for 1 year. As far as bank statement is concerned, they used to return the money back in cash every month. 

Why would my employer do that? Simple, he gets to claim expenses for his company that never really happened (lower tax payable). As far as driving taxi is concerned, no taxi driver disclose their income. Everyone works on cash. So, to put it simply, on paper they were an employee of our firms although they were driving taxi all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

SumitWadhawan said:


> Mate! You don't need 3 year work exp in Aus to claim 5 points. All you need to do is work at lest 20 hours in an accounting job for 1 year. As far as bank statement is concerned, they used to return the money back in cash every month.
> 
> Why would my employer do that? Simple, he gets to claim expenses for his company that never really happened (lower tax payable). As far as driving taxi is concerned, no taxi driver disclose their income. Everyone works on cash. So, to put it simply, on paper they were an employee of our firms although they were driving taxi all the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just assumed you were talking about people outside of Australia. Yet, this approach will help only those who were proactive enough to gain a full year experience. Won't help those who start now with the possibility that accounting may not be in SOL after July.


----------



## quantum07

Been hearing that for ages that accounting and IT will not be in SOL after this year and that year.
I got an email from Karl Konrad, apparently he is one of the biggest immigration lawyer in Australia. 
He said Accounting and IT will never be removed, the reason behind 1- That will affect the universities 2 - student's won't be doing SIMPA programmes. 

Infact he believes that chances are Accounting ceiling might be increased. Posting the email as a reference.

NEWS: IT and Accounting jobs increase in demand


It is that time of year again when rumours fly around that some occupation maybe removed from the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Most of international guests studying accounting and IT at Australian universities as well those who have already completed their courses and waiting for their invitations to lodge a PR application, are nervously watching the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) site for changes to be announced.

Their are two main reasons we believe Accounting and IT will remain on the SOL:
Occupations no longer need to be removed from the SOL because the quota system can be manipulated by the DIBP to reduce the numbers if it is decided this is necessary. By the same mechanism the quota's may be increased from its current 2,500 places.
The economic impact would be immediate and severe on the Australian Educational Institutions that offer these courses. If the occupations were to be suddenly removed from the SOL students would jump out of their Accounting Degrees and the Professional Year Programs (PYP) like someone shouting bomb in the classroom. All the Accounting and IT PYP programs would instantly collapse and some of the smaller universities may actually follow suit.
A conservative Liberal government which thinks of jobs and money first is not about to let an economic meltdown of one of the countries largest source of international capital so the chances of your occupation being removed is about zero percent.

In addition to this logic as the reality that IT and Accountants have now moved up the scale of occupations in demand according to these figures recently released.

In 2015 accounting as a profession was number 7
It moved to number 6, so that concludes it is in demand and the demand is more now


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> Been hearing that for ages that accounting and IT will not be in SOL after this year and that year.
> I got an email from Karl Konrad, apparently he is one of the biggest immigration lawyer in Australia.
> He said Accounting and IT will never be removed, the reason behind 1- That will affect the universities 2 - student's won't be doing SIMPA programmes.
> 
> Infact he believes that chances are Accounting ceiling might be increased. Posting the email as a reference.
> 
> NEWS: IT and Accounting jobs increase in demand
> 
> 
> It is that time of year again when rumours fly around that some occupation maybe removed from the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Most of international guests studying accounting and IT at Australian universities as well those who have already completed their courses and waiting for their invitations to lodge a PR application, are nervously watching the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) site for changes to be announced.
> 
> Their are two main reasons we believe Accounting and IT will remain on the SOL:
> Occupations no longer need to be removed from the SOL because the quota system can be manipulated by the DIBP to reduce the numbers if it is decided this is necessary. By the same mechanism the quota's may be increased from its current 2,500 places.
> The economic impact would be immediate and severe on the Australian Educational Institutions that offer these courses. If the occupations were to be suddenly removed from the SOL students would jump out of their Accounting Degrees and the Professional Year Programs (PYP) like someone shouting bomb in the classroom. All the Accounting and IT PYP programs would instantly collapse and some of the smaller universities may actually follow suit.
> A conservative Liberal government which thinks of jobs and money first is not about to let an economic meltdown of one of the countries largest source of international capital so the chances of your occupation being removed is about zero percent.
> 
> In addition to this logic as the reality that IT and Accountants have now moved up the scale of occupations in demand according to these figures recently released.
> 
> In 2015 accounting as a profession was number 7
> It moved to number 6, so that concludes it is in demand and the demand is more now


Strongly agree with this, if we look at current situation they dnt have many EOIs 
For others occupations, secondly All acconting bodies are not in favour of removing accounting from sol even they recommend that occupation is in demand no of seats
Should be increased in future.


----------



## OctNovDec

quantum07 said:


> Been hearing that for ages that accounting and IT will not be in SOL after this year and that year.
> I got an email from Karl Konrad, apparently he is one of the biggest immigration lawyer in Australia.
> He said Accounting and IT will never be removed, the reason behind 1- That will affect the universities 2 - student's won't be doing SIMPA programmes.
> 
> Infact he believes that chances are Accounting ceiling might be increased. Posting the email as a reference.
> 
> NEWS: IT and Accounting jobs increase in demand
> 
> 
> It is that time of year again when rumours fly around that some occupation maybe removed from the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Most of international guests studying accounting and IT at Australian universities as well those who have already completed their courses and waiting for their invitations to lodge a PR application, are nervously watching the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) site for changes to be announced.
> 
> Their are two main reasons we believe Accounting and IT will remain on the SOL:
> Occupations no longer need to be removed from the SOL because the quota system can be manipulated by the DIBP to reduce the numbers if it is decided this is necessary. By the same mechanism the quota's may be increased from its current 2,500 places.
> The economic impact would be immediate and severe on the Australian Educational Institutions that offer these courses. If the occupations were to be suddenly removed from the SOL students would jump out of their Accounting Degrees and the Professional Year Programs (PYP) like someone shouting bomb in the classroom. All the Accounting and IT PYP programs would instantly collapse and some of the smaller universities may actually follow suit.
> A conservative Liberal government which thinks of jobs and money first is not about to let an economic meltdown of one of the countries largest source of international capital so the chances of your occupation being removed is about zero percent.
> 
> In addition to this logic as the reality that IT and Accountants have now moved up the scale of occupations in demand according to these figures recently released.
> 
> In 2015 accounting as a profession was number 7
> It moved to number 6, so that concludes it is in demand and the demand is more now


:angel: wow, that's refreshing to know.


----------



## NP101

What did they updat the website last time?
Still showing 12th and 26th


----------



## hamidaims

Anyone update of receiving Invitation from NSW 190 (65+5+superior English) for Accountants ?


----------



## yasirkayani

hamidaims said:


> Anyone update of receiving Invitation from NSW 190 (65+5+superior English) for Accountants ?


same here brother, waiting for 190 invitation


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Hello everyone!

I've submitted my EOI on 4th November for general accountant. When can I expect an invite?
Here is the breakdown of my points:

Age: 25 points (turning 25 in December)
Superior english: 20 points
Masters degree from Australia: 20 points


----------



## Abood

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on 4th November for general accountant. When can I expect an invite?
> Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 25 points (turning 25 in December)
> Superior english: 20 points
> Masters degree from Australia: 20 points


After December.


----------



## FAIS

Hey what's up guys? 

Sorry I have not been signing in for quite a long time. 

How do the prospects look like for accountants and auditors?

I am going through the previous few pages but anyone who can summarize in couple of lines what's happening?


----------



## Sun0930

Any invites for accountants or auditors?


----------



## MAC88

*Looking for PTE material*

Dear All,

I am willing to give PTE test and require material to start preparation. Could you please share PTE material? 

Appreciate the support


----------



## NP101

Sun0930 said:


> Any invites for accountants or auditors?


Looks like nothing happened


----------



## Ange007

Looks like no invitations issued.. although there's enough accountants both with 75 and 70 they cannot find atleast 60 (other than IT) from other occupations even though they require.. so they are reluctant to issue invitations as I believe .. this is pathetic as backlog for accountants increase... disappointed


----------



## blackrider89

Seems that they only invited a few 75 pointers, which is obviously weird and an undesired outcome.


----------



## Alizar20098

*PLease Help?*

Hi, just wanted to ask that according to current scenario, what are the likely invitation times for onshore accountants at 70 points having 20 points through english?

Secondly, are there invitations being sent out by nsw state? anyone got ss at 70+5 state points>

i have another thing to clarify? i haven't seen a state sponsorship being sent to other accounting occupations except general accountant, i got my degree assessed in Management Accountant, does nsw 190 only comes for general accountant or is there any system of preference for occupations in the same category just like points?
I wanted to know this so i may not waste my money getting my degree reassessed as general accountant?


I am left with a year of visa ahead and can i expect an invite either 190 or 189 before my visa expires on 70 points? or should i do something else like NAATI?
Your help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> Hey what's up guys?
> 
> Sorry I have not been signing in for quite a long time.
> 
> How do the prospects look like for accountants and auditors?
> 
> I am going through the previous few pages but anyone who can summarize in couple of lines what's happening?



Good to see you again FAIS, and there isnt any exciting news at all in fact same old stories accountants+auditors both are waiting for 190 with 65+5 Superior English but nothing happen after march 2016. Moreover, another group is waiting for bulk invitition for 190 in next couple of months which is highly doubtfull as well and the backlog for 189 is increasing with every passing invitition as we have expected couple of months ago.


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> Good to see you again FAIS, and there isnt any exciting news at all in fact same old stories accountants+auditors both are waiting for 190 with 65+5 Superior English but nothing happen after march 2016. Moreover, another group is waiting for bulk invitition for 190 in next couple of months which is highly doubtfull as well and the backlog for 189 is increasing with every passing invitition as we have expected couple of months ago.


I have spoken to a couple of agents who happen to be my friends. The good news is that immigration department is under pressure on the number of visa applications that are going down because of capping of Accountants and IT professionals.

Government projects income in the budget that's going to come from immigrants (both through visa applications and the money and investments they brought in). Due to less number of applications in other occupation groups, this income projection is not going to be achieved by the end of this immigration year.

So a lot of the agents are of the view that there is no way that government will remove accountants and IT professions from the list. In fact, there is a lot of chance that the quota will be increased for these skills. 

I am not sure about it but if we look at the situation right now, they seem right to me.

I hope July 2017 will bring good news for you guys.


----------



## Abood

FAIS said:


> I have spoken to a couple of agents who happen to be my friends. The good news is that immigration department is under pressure on the number of visa applications that are going down because of capping of Accountants and IT professionals.
> 
> Government projects income in the budget that's going to come from immigrants (both through visa applications and the money and investments they brought in). Due to less number of applications in other occupation groups, this income projection is not going to be achieved by the end of this immigration year.
> 
> So a lot of the agents are of the view that there is no way that government will remove accountants and IT professions from the list. In fact, there is a lot of chance that the quota will be increased for these skills.
> 
> I am not sure about it but if we look at the situation right now, they seem right to me.
> 
> I hope July 2017 will bring good news for you guys.


Let's wait and see. All depends on the economy. The number of invites will be based on the need of NSW. If they are expecting more jobs to be created they will invite more. Therefore, they will take decisions based on corporates' plans of hiring which I think they share it with DIBP. I doubt that the revenue of visas fees is real factor. adding additional 2000 accountants will not bring 40 billions to Australia


----------



## FAIS

Abood said:


> Let's wait and see. All depends on the economy. The number of invites will be based on the need of NSW. If they are expecting more jobs to be created they will invite more. Therefore, they will take decisions based on corporates' plans of hiring which I think they share it with DIBP. I doubt that the revenue of visas fees is real factor. adding additional 2000 accountants will not bring 40 billions to Australia



Of course not 40 billion, it would be much much less. But every org has a target whether small or big. Right now, DIBP is failing on achieving the targets. 

Moreover, I am talking at federal level, not the state level. NSW invites based on the demand, but federal has many more other factors to look at.

Anyway, lets hope new year brings good news for all of you.


----------



## Mir0

Does anyone think that the cutoff might increase to 75 soon ?


----------



## commie_rick

Mir0 said:


> Does anyone think that the cutoff might increase to 75 soon ?


thats gonna be insane but i wont be surprised that it happens if diac sets a higher criteria or is gonna reduce the amount of auditors and accountants


----------



## commie_rick

FAIS said:


> I have spoken to a couple of agents who happen to be my friends. The good news is that immigration department is under pressure on the number of visa applications that are going down because of capping of Accountants and IT professionals.
> 
> Government projects income in the budget that's going to come from immigrants (both through visa applications and the money and investments they brought in). Due to less number of applications in other occupation groups, this income projection is not going to be achieved by the end of this immigration year.
> 
> So a lot of the agents are of the view that there is no way that government will remove accountants and IT professions from the list. In fact, there is a lot of chance that the quota will be increased for these skills.
> 
> I am not sure about it but if we look at the situation right now, they seem right to me.
> 
> I hope July 2017 will bring good news for you guys.




i agree with you partially on the views about. Below is my assessment and some hearsay

1. A colleague of mine said that generally during pre election, the government will focus more of domestic issues like influx of immigration, social aids , funding for industries , public infrastructure. Naturally, the government will reduce the flow of immigration, reject boat asylum seekers. Basically strategise how to make the locals happy < this is evident in the country i come from.


2. i think the diac is working on backlog - people who filed EOI last year. If i saw it correctly, there was no invitation for 2015. Nonetheless it didnt stop auditors and accountants from filing EOI. Imagine the amount of water accumulated a the dam for an entire year.
The cap was lifted roughly mid this year thus that explains the cut off point of 70. I suppose nobody scored 75. It will take quite same time till pathetic 60 pointers like me get picked.
yes you are right, in 2016 july, people from this occupation will have a clearer picture what direction lies ahead of them


----------



## Mir0

commie_rick said:


> i agree with you partially on the views about. Below is my assessment and some hearsay
> 
> 1. A colleague of mine said that generally during pre election, the government will focus more of domestic issues like influx of immigration, social aids , funding for industries , public infrastructure. Naturally, the government will reduce the flow of immigration, reject boat asylum seekers. Basically strategise how to make the locals happy < this is evident in the country i come from.
> 
> 
> 2. i think the diac is working on backlog - people who filed EOI last year. If i saw it correctly, there was no invitation for 2015. Nonetheless it didnt stop auditors and accountants from filing EOI. Imagine the amount of water accumulated a the dam for an entire year.
> The cap was lifted roughly mid this year thus that explains the cut off point of 70. I suppose nobody scored 75. It will take quite same time till pathetic 60 pointers like me get picked.
> yes you are right, in 2016 july, people from this occupation will have a clearer picture what direction lies ahead of them


There were invitations for 2015, why you are saying there weren't. And which cap you are referring to, the occupational ceiling ?.
Furthermore, I think you meant July 17, don't you?


----------



## Alexx1

FAIS said:


> I have spoken to a couple of agents who happen to be my friends. The good news is that immigration department is under pressure on the number of visa applications that are going down because of capping of Accountants and IT professionals.
> 
> Government projects income in the budget that's going to come from immigrants (both through visa applications and the money and investments they brought in). Due to less number of applications in other occupation groups, this income projection is not going to be achieved by the end of this immigration year.
> 
> So a lot of the agents are of the view that there is no way that government will remove accountants and IT professions from the list. In fact, there is a lot of chance that the quota will be increased for these skills.
> 
> I am not sure about it but if we look at the situation right now, they seem right to me.
> 
> I hope July 2017 will bring good news for you guys.


Its more than just the revenues buddy. Its about foreign policies of a nation. There have been so many jobs in the past that were closed. Look at the list of closed occupation yourself! When they can close those because the demand is met then they can also close Accounting when the demand is met. There are many other aveneues from where the government can earn revenues. Not just people who come to study accounting and certainly not the visa reveneues from those who apply for accountants . My suggestion is to not trust what these agents say. They don't handle australian foreign policy. They just want to save their business and will say whatever keep them in their business.


----------



## Abood

26 Oct round result is out. 

It has moved five days only. 

26 October 2016 round results


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> 26 Oct round result is out.
> 
> It has moved five days only.
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results


Totally absurd. It means Auditors go backwards wth?


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Oct round result is out.
> 
> It has moved five days only.
> 
> 26 October 2016 round results
> 
> 
> 
> Totally absurd. It means Auditors go backwards wth?
Click to expand...

Didn't understand one thing how come people got invited in the month of July and August on 70 for ex aud?


----------



## Qasimkhan

NP101 said:


> Didn't understand one thing how come people got invited in the month of July and August on 70 for ex aud?


Dibp magic i guess..


----------



## quantum07

*Disaster DIBP*

Why are they posting the results so late? something is fishy


----------



## 65Points!

Anyone with 65 points with DoE till 17th June reporting invitation? Or for that matter any 65 pointer? 

It is time someone sent across an email to the DIBP regarding the Ex Auditor cut offs on how either double invites are being sent across for 70 pointers or wrong cut-off dates are being printed for Auditor occupation.

Azerty, what is NewStar reporting on the cut-off for Auditors?


----------



## commie_rick

Mir0 said:


> There were invitations for 2015, why you are saying there weren't. And which cap you are referring to, the occupational ceiling ?.
> Furthermore, I think you meant July 17, don't you?


I said if I saw correctly there was no invitation in 2015. It's not an absolute observation. I did qualify that there might be some error .

Ceiling for auditors and accountants. Yes July 2017


----------



## commie_rick

Alexx1 said:


> Its more than just the revenues buddy. Its about foreign policies of a nation. There have been so many jobs in the past that were closed. Look at the list of closed occupation yourself! When they can close those because the demand is met then they can also close Accounting when the demand is met. There are many other aveneues from where the government can earn revenues. Not just people who come to study accounting and certainly not the visa reveneues from those who apply for accountants . My suggestion is to not trust what these agents say. They don't handle australian foreign policy. They just want to save their business and will say whatever keep them in their business.


Agree . Foreign police and bureaucracy is the crux


----------



## MattF

External Auditor is moving really weirdly.

No updates in the immigation tracker, but i am confused as to why the days have moved backwards. I am wondering if they are starting to invite 65 pointers.

I will be able to give you an update in the next round as i am currently 70 points with EOI of 27 October 2016 which is one day after the last invitation round so i wasnt included in that round, but if they are inviting 65 pointers i should recieve an invite in the next round.


----------



## blackrider89

MattF said:


> External Auditor is moving really weirdly.
> 
> No updates in the immigation tracker, but i am confused as to why the days have moved backwards. I am wondering if they are starting to invite 65 pointers.
> 
> I will be able to give you an update in the next round as i am currently 70 points with EOI of 27 October 2016 which is one day after the last invitation round so i wasnt included in that round, but if they are inviting 65 pointers i should recieve an invite in the next round.


No, I have a few Auditor clients with 70 points who haven't been invited.


----------



## MattF

The only thing i can see which doesnt really help is because they have 75 points was an EOI 13/10/2016 invited on 26/10/2016.


----------



## MattF

blackrider89 said:


> No, I have a few Audito clients with 70 points who haven't been invited.


Do you have any idea why the category jumped backwards in the invitation round 12 Oct?

Invite Round	EOI Date
28-Sep 11-Sep
12-Oct 20-Apr (Jumps back 5 months)?
26-Oct 17-Jun (Forward almost 2 months)


----------



## blackrider89

MattF said:


> Do you have any idea why the category jumped backwards in the invitation round 12 Oct?
> 
> Invite Round	EOI Date
> 28-Sep 11-Sep
> 12-Oct 20-Apr (Jumps back 5 months)?
> 26-Oct 17-Jun (Forward almost 2 months)


Typo(s) or more likely, deliberate manipulation.


----------



## Ash144

blackrider89 said:


> Typo(s) or more likely, deliberate manipulation.


Yes you are right. It was typo and they just updated it to 11 September 2016. Silly drunk people!


----------



## MattF

Ash144 said:


> Yes you are right. It was typo and they just updated it to 11 September 2016. Silly drunk people!


Where do you see this for 2212 occupation? I dont see it in the 26 Oct round? Its saying 17 June 2016 5.28 pm


----------



## NP101

Hahahahahaha what are they doing man 
Totally sick lol


----------



## Ash144

MattF said:


> Where do you see this for 2212 occupation? I dont see it in the 26 Oct round? Its saying 17 June 2016 5.28 pm


Here is the link. But it says its 28th Sep result. Whats the hell is this!

28 September 2016 round results


----------



## MattF

Ash144 said:


> Here is the link. But it says its 28th Sep result. Whats the hell is this!
> 
> 28 September 2016 round results


Yes thats the one that is confusing at the stage is was 11 Sept.

Then the round after this is jumps backwards by about 5 months.
Then the last round (26 Oct) it jumps forward 2 months but its still bhind the September round.


----------



## NP101

MattF said:


> Ash144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link. But it says its 28th Sep result. Whats the hell is this!
> 
> 28 September 2016 round results
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats the one that is confusing at the stage is was 11 Sept.
> 
> Then the round after this is jumps backwards by about 5 months.
> Then the last round (26 Oct) it jumps forward 2 months but its still bhind the September round.
Click to expand...

Wait for another hour it will be different lol


----------



## MattF

NP101 said:


> Wait for another hour it will be different lol


Ok will do. So the latest 26 October round you are saying that the updated EOI date is 11 Sept?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Is there anyone in this group.. Who recd a 190 invite in the month of oct and paid the application fees to nsw aud 300.00 and has recd a proper invite in nov 16?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen-Jen M.

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-October-2016-round-results.aspx

Sent from my SM-J200GU using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

It's the same June 17


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Victoria suspended new EOIs for some occupations for 4 months to process existing EOIs. I hope NSW does the same by suspending further accounting EOIs. Hahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

I have a question. Are the invites offered chronologically or do people with high points are likely to get them sooner?


----------



## yasirkayani

*yasir*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Is there anyone in this group.. Who recd a 190 invite in the month of oct and paid the application fees to nsw aud 300.00 and has recd a proper invite in nov 16?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


yes my cousin he got invitation in october and then after paying 300$ got a final invitation in november 2016. But he got invitation on 75 points.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

yasirkayani said:


> yes my cousin he got invitation in october and then after paying 300$ got a final invitation in november 2016. But he got invitation on 75 points.


Which means it takes a month... I recd in 30 days

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

SumitWadhawan said:


> Victoria suspended new EOIs for some occupations for 4 months to process existing EOIs. I hope NSW does the same by suspending further accounting EOIs. Hahah
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man u r so funny... Please refrain form writing such stuff

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasirkayani

*yasir*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Which means it takes a month... I recd in 30 days
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


lucky you !yes all process takes almost a month.


----------



## yasirkayani

*yasir*

has anyone got external auditor work experience positive assessment ? if yes would you please guide me on what duties and responsibilities should i have to mention on that company letterhead?. thank you


----------



## Ange007

Any news about invitations received for 189, yesterday ? I mean 75 or 70s?


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Any news about invitations received for 189, yesterday ? I mean 75 or 70s?


Seems only 75 pointers have been invited.


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Seems only 75 pointers have been invited.


There is no doubt 75s are increasing everyday but there shoudnt be all 75s atleast there will be some 70s.


----------



## azerty

Rab nawaz said:


> There is no doubt 75s are increasing everyday but there shoudnt be all 75s atleast there will be some 70s.


I just checked NewStar's report. They do have a 70 point 8/26 accountant invite so at least a 1 day move. Prob not much further than that if even Blackrider hasn't found any 70s.

Invites in the other occupations are pretty slow too, it looks like a very small round.


----------



## azerty

I think i've seen it happen a few times now. They run out of non-prorata EOIs to invite in one round, then they slow down the number of invites in the next.


----------



## Amar_1491

Good morning fellow accountants,

Appreciate if someone can help with below queries.

a. How much is the expected time for ITA for EOI with 70 points (Age-25, Experience-10, Qualification-15, English (PTE-20)?

b. I got the Educational assessment done, but for skill employment, CPA Australia is requesting for letter with Salary details, as two of the letter are without the salary details, will that be acceptable if I can provide the Salary Slips, Tax assessments as supporting documents?

c. Although CPA, Australia have requested for Salary slips for 2 letters, remaining letter can suffice the experience for more than 5 years, and I pretty sure that, it can be positively assessed, as the experience is gained in Singapore.
Will it be possible that I submit the EOI, assuming 5 year experience and later on, if CPA accept the Salary slips, and assess the experience as more than 8 years, I can update the EOI with 15 points for Experience.

D. With 70 points along with Superior Experience and 5 years++ work experience, is it possible to get any state nomination?


Thanks a lot in advance for your help.

Regards,
Amar.


----------



## Puggy123

HI guys,

Just want to find out the current waiting time for 70 points, is it 2 months?

Do you think it is worth the effort to submit EOI under Auditor category as well?

Greatly appreciate the information about the waiting time!


----------



## MattF

Puggy123 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> Just want to find out the current waiting time for 70 points, is it 2 months?
> 
> Do you think it is worth the effort to submit EOI under Auditor category as well?
> 
> Greatly appreciate the information about the waiting time!


I initially thought based on how the category was tracking that going for the auditor category would be better than the accountant category but based on the way the invite dates are currently moving around i doubt anyone can give you a solid answer. Its just back a fair few months and then moved forward like 2 months. Currently doing some odd things.


----------



## Amar_1491

*Need help!*



Amar_1491 said:


> Good morning fellow accountants,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help with below queries.
> 
> a. How much is the expected time for ITA for EOI with 70 points (Age-25, Experience-10, Qualification-15, English (PTE-20)?
> 
> b. I got the Educational assessment done, but for skill employment, CPA Australia is requesting for letter with Salary details, as two of the letter are without the salary details, will that be acceptable if I can provide the Salary Slips, Tax assessments as supporting documents?
> 
> c. Although CPA, Australia have requested for Salary slips for 2 letters, remaining letter can suffice the experience for more than 5 years, and I pretty sure that, it can be positively assessed, as the experience is gained in Singapore.
> Will it be possible that I submit the EOI, assuming 5 year experience and later on, if CPA accept the Salary slips, and assess the experience as more than 8 years, I can update the EOI with 15 points for Experience.
> 
> D. With 70 points along with Superior Experience and 5 years++ work experience, is it possible to get any state nomination?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Amar.



Appreciate if someone can help with these queries.


----------



## 65Points!

Amar_1491 said:


> Good morning fellow accountants,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help with below queries.
> 
> a. How much is the expected time for ITA for EOI with 70 points (Age-25, Experience-10, Qualification-15, English (PTE-20)?


At the moment the waiting time is between 2 to 2 and a half months, and expected to increase since the cut-off date movement is less than 15days for the invite rounds happening every fortnight.



Amar_1491 said:


> b. I got the Educational assessment done, but for skill employment, CPA Australia is requesting for letter with Salary details, as two of the letter are without the salary details, will that be acceptable if I can provide the Salary Slips, Tax assessments as supporting documents?


I think if you provide other documentation, it should be fine.



Amar_1491 said:


> c. Although CPA, Australia have requested for Salary slips for 2 letters, remaining letter can suffice the experience for more than 5 years, and I pretty sure that, it can be positively assessed, as the experience is gained in Singapore.
> Will it be possible that I submit the EOI, assuming 5 year experience and later on, if CPA accept the Salary slips, and assess the experience as more than 8 years, I can update the EOI with 15 points for Experience.


I'll suggest not to do that, and before you proceed with the EoI, have your experience assessed. That said, if you want to proceed, it's your call. The worst, you will get the invite, and then you would have 2 months (incase of SC189), and 2 weeks (incase of SC190-NSW) to respond back. Incase of 189, if you do not have your assessment done by then, then the invite goes a waste, which would be really sad when so many here are desperately waiting for an invite. Incase of 190, even if the invite goes a waste, they just consider the number of nominations and not the invites, so an invite going a waste won't be all that bad.

How about you stick around for 189 and when the assessment happens, go for the EoI, and till then do the EoI for 190 right away.



Amar_1491 said:


> D. With 70 points along with Superior Experience and 5 years++ work experience, is it possible to get any state nomination?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> Amar.


Yes, go for NSW and Vic. Rest I haven't followed, not able to comment.


----------



## Amar_1491

*Thanks a lot!*



65Points! said:


> At the moment the waiting time is between 2 to 2 and a half months, and expected to increase since the cut-off date movement is less than 15days for the invite rounds happening every fortnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you provide other documentation, it should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll suggest not to do that, and before you proceed with the EoI, have your experience assessed. That said, if you want to proceed, it's your call. The worst, you will get the invite, and then you would have 2 months (incase of SC189), and 2 weeks (incase of SC190-NSW) to respond back. Incase of 189, if you do not have your assessment done by then, then the invite goes a waste, which would be really sad when so many here are desperately waiting for an invite. Incase of 190, even if the invite goes a waste, they just consider the number of nominations and not the invites, so an invite going a waste won't be all that bad.
> 
> How about you stick around for 189 and when the assessment happens, go for the EoI, and till then do the EoI for 190 right away.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, go for NSW and Vic. Rest I haven't followed, not able to comment.



Thanks a lot for your valuable comments!


----------



## cmasarabjeet

Only NSW is opened, Vic is closed.


----------



## jkfooty1

Was VIC even opened for Accountants ?


----------



## blackrider89

They are sending Nomination again.

2 of my clients with 70 points, superior English have received Invitation to apply for Nomination (NSW). EOIs were submitted last month.

P/s: Just checked. They are Accountants, and one EOI was actually submitted at the beginning of this month.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> They are sending Nomination again.
> 
> 2 of my clients with 70 points, superior English have received Invitation to apply for Nomination (NSW). EOIs were submitted last month.
> 
> P/s: Just checked. They are Accountants, and one EOI was actually submitted at the beginning of this month.


70 points with state nomination or without?


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> 70 points with state nomination or without?


Without. 70+5 points, Accountants, EOI submitted end of October and beginning of November. 

Those clients also got External Auditor EOIs with same points but no invitations. Apparently they only invited Accountants with 70 points today? Will update if other clients got the golden email.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> Without. 70+5 points, Accountants, EOI submitted end of October and beginning of November.
> 
> Those clients also got External Auditor EOIs with same points but no invitations. Apparently they only invited Accountants with 70 points today? Will update if other clients got the golden email.


Thank you. 

When do you expect 65+5 proficient English to be invited? Do you think we have a good chance by end of Mar-17?


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Thank you.
> 
> When do you expect 65+5 proficient English to be invited? Do you think we have a good chance by end of Mar-17?


No. My advice is to sit another PTE test.

The test is so much easier compared to Ielts matie. Most of clients who couldn't get even 7 in Ielts got 79+ in PTE with ease. And some of them get Partner points and/or experience and/or NAATI so we even have 75 pointers atm. Thus sorry to say so but not much of a chance for 65 points with only proficient English mate.


----------



## Ange007

Blackrider89 your thoughts about future invites for 189 accountants?
I believe it could increase upto 75 points before the end of FY with the current trend which is so bad..


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Blackrider89 your thoughts about future invites for 189 accountants?
> I believe it could increase upto 75 points before the end of FY with the current trend which is so bad..


It may. Say lots of candidates couldn't get Ielts 7 so they try all other options such as NAATI, partner points, experience, PY... to accumulate more points. One day they achieve 65+ or even 79+ (trust me its the case for heaps) and get 10 or even 20 points more. So they suddenly (not quite so) have 70 or even 75/80 points and the backlog would accordingly get bigger.

Nothing can circumvent the situation except for changes in acceptance of proof of English proficiency. By that I mean only Ielts/Toefl/CAE should be accepted. But it may not be ideal (and not fair either) for plenty other candidates who can only score well with PTE.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Without. 70+5 points, Accountants, EOI submitted end of October and beginning of November.
> 
> Those clients also got External Auditor EOIs with same points but no invitations. Apparently they only invited Accountants with 70 points today? Will update if other clients got the golden email.


Dear sir/madam,

I am just wondering what date did your client up date his EOI in November?

Thank you


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Without. 70+5 points, Accountants, EOI submitted end of October and beginning of November.
> 
> Those clients also got External Auditor EOIs with same points but no invitations. Apparently they only invited Accountants with 70 points today? Will update if other clients got the golden email.


Dear Sir/Madam,

Could I please know when did your client update his/her EOI in November? I updated my one with 75 points (including 5 points for State Nomination) on 6th November, but I have not received anything from NSW 

Thank you


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Could I please know when did your client update his/her EOI in November? I updated my one with 75 points (including 5 points for State Nomination) on 6th November, but I have not received anything from NSW
> 
> Thank you


Friday 4 November 2016, in late arvo.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Friday 4 November 2016, in late arvo.


Thank you! My one was on 6th November in the afternoon 

Do you know how often NSW send out the invitations?


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Thank you! My one was on 6th November in the afternoon
> 
> Do you know how often NSW send out the invitations?


Twice a month it seems?


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Twice a month it seems?


Thank you very much.

Hope I will get the invitation soon.


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Hope I will get the invitation soon.


Btw do you have PTE 79+? Otherwise you may need to wait till December/January.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Btw do you have PTE 79+? Otherwise you may need to wait till December/January.


Yes! I have superior English. But no work experience though.

I have 75 including 5 points from NSW State Nomination.

Do you think I will get the invitation soon?

Thank you


----------



## 1322146

Dear Senior Members

in my EOI i declared i'm in de facto relationship. I received an invitation but our relationship just broke up. Can i still apply for a visa using this invitation as a single? 

Please help, i don't know what to do!


----------



## Abood

MrElliot said:


> Dear Senior Members
> 
> in my EOI i declared i'm in de facto relationship. I received an invitation but our relationship just broke up. Can i still apply for a visa using this invitation as a single?
> 
> Please help, i don't know what to do!


Did u claim any points for your partner?


----------



## 1322146

Abood said:


> Did u claim any points for your partner?


No, I haven't. The only thing is that on my eoi in marital status it says de facto, but now i'm to apply as a single...


----------



## Abood

MrElliot said:


> No, I haven't. The only thing is that on my eoi in marital status it says de facto, but now i'm to apply as a single...


I don't think it should be a problem, because you have not claimed points from your partner. What happened with you can happen with anyone so just make sure that you inform you CO about it. 

Also, it is better that you seek other guys advice.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> It may. Say lots of candidates couldn't get Ielts 7 so they try all other options such as NAATI, partner points, experience, PY... to accumulate more points. One day they achieve 65+ or even 79+ (trust me its the case for heaps) and get 10 or even 20 points more. So they suddenly (not quite so) have 70 or even 75/80 points and the backlog would accordingly get bigger.
> 
> Nothing can circumvent the situation except for changes in acceptance of proof of English proficiency. By that I mean only Ielts/Toefl/CAE should be accepted. But it may not be ideal (and not fair either) for plenty other candidates who can only score well with PTE.


200% agreed with you and the way cut offs are moving and if by any chance the quota will be finished little earlier than previous year the new trend will be 75 easily.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> They are sending Nomination again.
> 
> 2 of my clients with 70 points, superior English have received Invitation to apply for Nomination (NSW). EOIs were submitted last month.
> 
> P/s: Just checked. They are Accountants, and one EOI was actually submitted at the beginning of this month.


Dear Sir/Madam,

I am so sorry for keep bothering you.

I am just wondering did your clients claim points for work experience too?

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> They are sending Nomination again.
> 
> 2 of my clients with 70 points, superior English have received Invitation to apply for Nomination (NSW). EOIs were submitted last month.
> 
> P/s: Just checked. They are Accountants, and one EOI was actually submitted at the beginning of this month.


Dear Sir/Madam,

I am so sorry for keep bothering you.

I am just wondering did your clients claim any points for work experience?

Thank you


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> I am so sorry for keep bothering you.
> 
> I am just wondering did your clients claim points for work experience too?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


No they didn't .


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> No they didn't .


Thank you so much for your prompt reply. I hope mine will be next :caked:


----------



## VenusifiedBT

blackrider89 said:


> They are sending Nomination again.
> 
> 2 of my clients with 70 points, superior English have received Invitation to apply for Nomination (NSW). EOIs were submitted last month.
> 
> P/s: Just checked. They are Accountants, and one EOI was actually submitted at the beginning of this month.




I believe an agent should at least try a little bit to make it better for the 65+5 pointer peeps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

VenusifiedBT said:


> I believe an agent should at least try a little bit to make it better for the 65+5 pointer peeps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't get what you mean?


----------



## Puggy123

I believe I read on this forum few months ago about having 2 EOIs on 189 and 190, but I couldn't seem to find it, hope someone can help me with the difference.
My date of effect for both 189 and 190 is on the 11 Nov 2016. 70pts, superior english, no work experience.
I have 2 separate EOIs, is that possible to still receive invitation from both? Does the invitation expire after certain period? I really want to wait for 189 if it is possible and cancel the 190 EOI, just that we can't tell how long it takes for the invitation at this rate...


----------



## MichaelED

*190 Issuance*

Hi, I'm currently waiting for the Adelaide office to issue my 190 visa.

Would anyone happen to know a phone number (accessible from overseas) for the Adelaide office to enquire about visa status?

Does anybody know how long would it usually take them to issue it (once of course all documents/clearances were provided)?

Many thanks 
Michael


----------



## Qasimkhan

VenusifiedBT said:


> I believe an agent should at least try a little bit to make it better for the 65+5 pointer peeps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think agents can do much about points , they can only tell people to increase points


----------



## hamidaims

Can Anybody tell me If I suspend EOI and submit again after some days then what will date of effect?

1 = New Recent Date?
or
2 = Old submitted date?


----------



## Abood

MichaelED said:


> Hi, I'm currently waiting for the Adelaide office to issue my 190 visa.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know a phone number (accessible from overseas) for the Adelaide office to enquire about visa status?
> 
> Does anybody know how long would it usually take them to issue it (once of course all documents/clearances were provided)?
> 
> Many thanks
> Michael


When did you lodge your visa and are you claiming points for employment in your application?


----------



## hamidaims

Dear Sir

I have 3 queries.

1 ) If I suspend my EOI for some reasons and after some days I reactivate same EOI then what will he date of Effect of same EOI ?

a) = New date of effect ?
"or"
b) = Old Date of effect will remain same ?

2) What is the Average Invitation time for (65+5+ Proficient+work experience) = 70 Internal Auditor 190 NSW or Victoria. Are there many Internal Auditors who are in waiting list like Accountants?

3) What is the (Qualification and Work Experience) Assessment fee for Internal Auditor from Vetassess.

Please reply me urgently.


----------



## 1322146

Abood said:


> I don't think it should be a problem, because you have not claimed points from your partner. What happened with you can happen with anyone so just make sure that you inform you CO about it.
> 
> Also, it is better that you seek other guys advice.
> 
> Good Luck!


I thought i should drop the form 1022 change of circumstances to immi office now to inform them about change of my relationship status. I will provide my EOI and invitation details, so then I can use it as a proof in case it comes to it?


----------



## Maxzone

Finally got the golden email from DIBP. Subclass 489 ( Southern Highland). So far big relief for me.


----------



## blackrider89

Hey folks I have a hypothesis that may explain why DOE for External Auditor moves backwards.

Say one's got 2 EOIs, one for Accountant and one for Auditor. The DOE of the Auditor one is 17 June 2016.

He's got 2 invitations for both EOIs on 17 August, which was the 2nd round of August (plz refer to the August figures which proves my hypothesis right). They went for the Accountant, ignoring the Auditor one. Totally understandable. They couldn't suspend the Auditor EOI even if they wished. 

As one may know, the invitation for Auditor would last for 2 months but it only expires when 2 EOIs have been sent out. On 26 October 2016, the EOI went into effect again, scoring the candidate another invitation; for sure they would have already forgotten about that EOI, or would even have gotten PR by that time. 

So if some by mistake do so, we can't do much unfortunately. I'm just worried that if one, who wishes to seek revenge on the system or so (because they can't get PR for example), creates multiple EOIs just to hinder ppl from getting an invitation, it will make the backlog even bigger and only 75 pointers will be invited. Unluckily, the latter seems to be true.

You guys reckon?


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Hey folks I have a hypothesis that may explain why DOE for External Auditor moves backwards.
> 
> Say one's got 2 EOIs, one for Accountant and one for Auditor. The DOE of the Auditor one is 17 June 2016.
> 
> He's got 2 invitations for both EOIs on 17 August, which was the 2nd round of August (plz refer to the August figures which proves my hypothesis right). They went for the Accountant, ignoring the Auditor one. Totally understandable. They couldn't suspend the Auditor EOI even if they wished.
> 
> As one may know, the invitation for Auditor would last for 2 months but it only expires when 2 EOIs have been sent out. On 26 October 2016, the EOI went into effect again, scoring the candidate another invitation; for sure they would have already forgotten about that EOI, or would even have gotten PR by that time.
> 
> So if some by mistake do so, we can't do much unfortunately. I'm just worried that if one, who wishes to seek revenge on the system or so (because they can't get PR for example), creates multiple EOIs just to hinder ppl from getting an invitation, it will make the backlog even bigger and only 75 pointers will be invited.
> 
> 
> You guys reckon?


I do agree with you and thats what happen before when the points jumped from 60 to 70 and now the circumstances are exactly same and it looks like that the new SOL will Be open for 75s.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> Hey folks I have a hypothesis that may explain why DOE for External Auditor moves backwards.
> 
> Say one's got 2 EOIs, one for Accountant and one for Auditor. The DOE of the Auditor one is 17 June 2016.
> 
> He's got 2 invitations for both EOIs on 17 August, which was the 2nd round of August (plz refer to the August figures which proves my hypothesis right). They went for the Accountant, ignoring the Auditor one. Totally understandable. They couldn't suspend the Auditor EOI even if they wished.
> 
> As one may know, the invitation for Auditor would last for 2 months but it only expires when 2 EOIs have been sent out. On 26 October 2016, the EOI went into effect again, scoring the candidate another invitation; for sure they would have already forgotten about that EOI, or would even have gotten PR by that time.
> If that is the case then system is flawed, but in my opinion it will Only increase waiting period longer rather than increment in points.what u think?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I do agree with you and thats what happen before when the points jumped from 60 to 70 and now the circumstances are exactly same and it looks like that the new SOL will Be open for 75s.


75s means 
Age 30, aus study 20
1) superior eng
2) PY 
-------
1) superior eng
2) PArtner skills
---------
1) superior eng
2) Naatti
----------
1) Superior eng
2) Work ex
----------
1) proficient eng
2) Py
3) Work exp
4) Partner skills or naattti 
--------------
I agree paritally there will be some 75s but not like 70s. Its not piece of cake to go up to 75s.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 75s means
> Age 30, aus study 20
> 1) superior eng
> 2) PY
> -------
> 1) superior eng
> 2) PArtner skills
> ---------
> 1) superior eng
> 2) Naatti
> ----------
> 1) Superior eng
> 2) Work ex
> ----------
> 1) proficient eng
> 2) Py
> 3) Work exp
> 4) Partner skills or naattti
> --------------
> I agree paritally there will be some 75s but not like 70s. Its not piece of cake to go up to 75s.



Its true 75 isnt childs play but when it comes to probablity of getting an invitition in accounting related catagaries 75s isnt a big deal especially when the occupational ceiling is just 2500 and the mumber of applicants are huge in numbers. Second, if by any chance the wait time will increase for 70s automatically the same trend of previous 65s will be revised where the cut offs are somewhere in october 2015. What did you say?


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> 75s means
> Age 30, aus study 20
> 1) superior eng
> 2) PY
> -------
> 1) superior eng
> 2) PArtner skills
> ---------
> 1) superior eng
> 2) Naatti
> ----------
> 1) Superior eng
> 2) Work ex
> ----------
> 1) proficient eng
> 2) Py
> 3) Work exp
> 4) Partner skills or naattti
> --------------
> I agree paritally there will be some 75s but not like 70s. Its not piece of cake to go up to 75s.


I'll prob add regional study
1)superior english
2) regional study

Or 
1) prof english
2) regional study/natti/py/partner/work (any 3)

It's out of reach of those who have no exp and did not study in Aus, but it's still doable for quite a number of onshore applicants, some of which missed the cut last FY and had a year or more to add to their points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I'll prob add regional study
> 1)superior english
> 2) regional study
> 
> Or
> 1) prof english
> 2) regional study/natti/py/partner/work (any 3)
> 
> It's out of reach of those who have no exp and did not study in Aus, but it's still doable for quite a number of onshore applicants, some of which missed the cut last FY and had a year or more to add to their points.


Yes 75s pointers would be those who are already at 65s points on shore.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Its true 75 isnt childs play but when it comes to probablity of getting an invitition in accounting related catagaries 75s isnt a big deal especially when the occupational ceiling is just 2500 and the mumber of applicants are huge in numbers. Second, if by any chance the wait time will increase for 70s automatically the same trend of previous 65s will be revised where the cut offs are somewhere in october 2015. What did you say?


As u following this forum since a year, how many 75s pointers have you seen so far?
I dnt think so many? I have heard that all accounting bodies are going to take accounting in Aus parliment for debate( increase no of seats). Its not only accounting where competition is high look at IT . In my opinion, in future for 70 pointers waiting period would be 6 months. Peopl are smart they are not wasting any golden opportunity like 190, which will help to clear the backlog for 70 points somehow.
I would say if dibp have no intention to strike off accounting from sol then definitely they would increase seats somehow.


----------



## commie_rick

Qasimkhan said:


> As u following this forum since a year, how many 75s pointers have you seen so far?
> I dnt think so many? I have heard that all accounting bodies are going to take accounting in Aus parliment for debate( increase no of seats). Its not only accounting where competition is high look at IT . In my opinion, in future for 70 pointers waiting period would be 6 months. Peopl are smart they are not wasting any golden opportunity like 190, which will help to clear the backlog for 70 points somehow.
> I would say if dibp have no intention to strike off accounting from sol then definitely they would increase seats somehow.


Agree , not many 75s. 
60 pointers may not stand a chance , look at my signature


----------



## Qasimkhan

commie_rick said:


> Agree , not many 75s.
> 60 pointers may not stand a chance , look at my signature


Yes unfortunately, one of my frds been to immigration lawyer yesterday, she told him
That her clients got invited few weeks ago at 65 points, but i cannot believe that therefore, i am planning to get an appointment with her.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> As u following this forum since a year, how many 75s pointers have you seen so far?
> I dnt think so many? I have heard that all accounting bodies are going to take accounting in Aus parliment for debate( increase no of seats). Its not only accounting where competition is high look at IT . In my opinion, in future for 70 pointers waiting period would be 6 months. Peopl are smart they are not wasting any golden opportunity like 190, which will help to clear the backlog for 70 points somehow.
> I would say if dibp have no intention to strike off accounting from sol then definitely they would increase seats somehow.


First, how many 70s you had seen in 2015 when people got lottery invititions on external auditor and at that time if someone was predicting 70 points people were gone mad straight away but with the passage of time 70 is just a number now. Second, accounting ceiling always decreased in previous history and dibp dont listen to anyone.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:rolleyes2:


Rab nawaz said:


> First, how many 70s you had seen in 2015 when people got lottery invititions on external auditor and at that time if someone was predicting 70 points people were gone mad straight away but with the passage of time 70 is just a number now. Second, accounting ceiling always decreased in previous history and dibp dont listen to anyone.[/QUOT
> Lols, 70 points since sept 2015. If dibp dnt listen anyone then accounting would
> Have removed ages ago, same the case with chef dibp stirke off chef from sol
> Later on they added again, how come they know we need to add again for sure
> Relevant bodies recomendations somehow demand n supply.
> 70 is the invention of PTE thats all.


----------



## omermena

Does anyone know the dates for Nov rounds ? , the skillselect website is useless


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> :rolleyes2:
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, how many 70s you had seen in 2015 when people got lottery invititions on external auditor and at that time if someone was predicting 70 points people were gone mad straight away but with the passage of time 70 is just a number now. Second, accounting ceiling always decreased in previous history and dibp dont listen to anyone.[/QUOT
> Lols, 70 points since sept 2015. If dibp dnt listen anyone then accounting would
> Have removed ages ago, same the case with chef dibp stirke off chef from sol
> Later on they added again, how come they know we need to add again for sure
> Relevant bodies recomendations somehow demand n supply.
> 70 is the invention of PTE thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> They will never remove in fact the game is simple when points jumps it multiplies money automatically. For instance, majority of the students are doing Py straight away, pte twice a month every month has started already, people are now dare to try NAATI, folks are looking for partners points already. Ultimately these 70 or 75 points are pushing people to spend more and more money and thats the main reason i am sure next year will be the year of 75s.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rolleyes2:
> 
> They will never remove in fact the game is simple when points jumps it multiplies money automatically. For instance, majority of the students are doing Py straight away, pte twice a month every month has started already, people are now dare to try NAATI, folks are looking for partners points already. Ultimately these 70 or 75 points are pushing people to spend more and more money and thats the main reason i am sure next year will be the year of 75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Majority of our desi people are stingy in nature , well lets see what going to be happen next year. Lets hope for the best .
Click to expand...


----------



## ctttest

Dear All,

I submitted my 190 EOI for 221213 (External Auditor) with 189 (70 points) and 190 (70+5 points) on 17-Nov-2016. Is there any possibility that I can get invited soon?

Here is the breakdown of my points: 

Age: 30 points
University Degree: 15 points
English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016

Thanks a lot.


----------



## commie_rick

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes unfortunately, one of my frds been to immigration lawyer yesterday, she told him
> That her clients got invited few weeks ago at 65 points, but i cannot believe that therefore, i am planning to get an appointment with her.


Good luck but I hardly think anything good will come out of it, there's no better way than increase your points. I believe no one has influenced over the selection process .


----------



## commie_rick

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rolleyes2:
> 
> They will never remove in fact the game is simple when points jumps it multiplies money automatically. For instance, majority of the students are doing Py straight away, pte twice a month every month has started already, people are now dare to try NAATI, folks are looking for partners points already. Ultimately these 70 or 75 points are pushing people to spend more and more money and thats the main reason i am sure next year will be the year of 75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dibp get a cut in commission when test applicants select "immigrantion" ? Highly possible
Click to expand...


----------



## commie_rick

ctttest said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my 190 EOI for 221213 (External Auditor) with 189 (70 points) and 190 (70+5 points) on 17-Nov-2016. Is there any possibility that I can get invited soon?
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> University Degree: 15 points
> English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
> Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
> EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Base on current trend , you stand high chances


----------



## NP101

commie_rick said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will never remove in fact the game is simple when points jumps it multiplies money automatically. For instance, majority of the students are doing Py straight away, pte twice a month every month has started already, people are now dare to try NAATI, folks are looking for partners points already. Ultimately these 70 or 75 points are pushing people to spend more and more money and thats the main reason i am sure next year will be the year of 75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dibp get a cut in commission when test applicants select "immigrantion" ? Highly possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone gets 20 in Pte he won't be bothered to go spend money and get extra 5 (PY) some do but not all of em
> 
> There are more 70 pointers than 75 I would say 80 out of 100 if you compare just 70 and 75s
> 
> DIBP is just creating a room for 75ish by delaying the process of invitation, sending less numbers or even not sending at all in random rounds I reckon
> 
> Looking at the current situation 65 has no chance at the moment, honestly 70 pointers are crying for 189 and rest jumping into 190z ship
> 
> They won't remove Accounting from Sol no way, it's a trap to attract international students Guyz
> generating billions of $$ every year how come they shut it down
> 
> Yes there is a chance of going up and down with the ceiling but not sure depends
Click to expand...


----------



## Ange007

NP101 said:


> commie_rick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will never remove in fact the game is simple when points jumps it multiplies money automatically. For instance, majority of the students are doing Py straight away, pte twice a month every month has started already, people are now dare to try NAATI, folks are looking for partners points already. Ultimately these 70 or 75 points are pushing people to spend more and more money and thats the main reason i am sure next year will be the year of 75s.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dibp get a cut in commission when test applicants select "immigrantion" ? Highly possible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone gets 20 in Pte he won't be bothered to go spend money and get extra 5 (PY) some do but not all of em
> 
> There are more 70 pointers than 75 I would say 80 out of 100 if you compare just 70 and 75s
> 
> DIBP is just creating a room for 75ish by delaying the process of invitation, sending less numbers or even not sending at all in random rounds I reckon
> 
> Looking at the current situation 65 has no chance at the moment, honestly 70 pointers are crying for 189 and rest jumping into 190z ship
> 
> They won't remove Accounting from Sol no way, it's a trap to attract international students Guyz
> generating billions of $$ every year how come they shut it down
> 
> Yes there is a chance of going up and down with the ceiling but not sure depends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RabNawaz is quite correct.. now DIbP is in the move to make 75 points the new cutoff mark as with the current trend 70points move very slow, 5 to 6 day moves for last 2-3 rounds.. unless they increase quota next FY this will be the definite situation..
Click to expand...


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> commie_rick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone gets 20 in Pte he won't be bothered to go spend money and get extra 5 (PY) some do but not all of em
> 
> There are more 70 pointers than 75 I would say 80 out of 100 if you compare just 70 and 75s
> 
> DIBP is just creating a room for 75ish by delaying the process of invitation, sending less numbers or even not sending at all in random rounds I reckon
> 
> Looking at the current situation 65 has no chance at the moment, honestly 70 pointers are crying for 189 and rest jumping into 190z ship
> 
> They won't remove Accounting from Sol no way, it's a trap to attract international students Guyz
> generating billions of $$ every year how come they shut it down
> 
> Yes there is a chance of going up and down with the ceiling but not sure depends
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying everything simultaneously; that's why I said one may suddenly get 10-20 points more overnight (no pun intended). We have at least a few 75 pointers now (one even just has Proficient English coz they only tried Ielts; should they try PTE the point might be 85 now) despite being a small migration company.
> 
> It's not likely they would remove Accounting. Just the current system has so many loopholes that can't be circumvented overnight.
Click to expand...


----------



## blackrider89

ctttest said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I submitted my 190 EOI for 221213 (External Auditor) with 189 (70 points) and 190 (70+5 points) on 17-Nov-2016. Is there any possibility that I can get invited soon?
> 
> Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> University Degree: 15 points
> English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
> Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
> EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016
> 
> Thanks a lot.


In early 2017 you might be invited to apply for NSW State Nomination. But don't quote me on this.


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> They are trying everything simultaneously; that's why I said one may suddenly get 10-20 points more overnight (no pun intended). We have at least a few 75 pointers now (one even just has Proficient English coz they only tried Ielts; should they try PTE the point might be 85 now) despite being a small migration company.


I totally agree. I've heard quite a few students are even taking up NATTI in their final semester and seen chinese migration companies offering NATTI+PY+PTE packages.

It wasn't that 75 pointers were few. There were probably quite a number of people in the earlier years who could reach that number if pushed, but the drive wasn't there (why go for 75 when 65 or 70 will get you an invite?).

The pressure is on this year. My brother's cohort is graduating soon and don't be surprised if you see quite a few rushing in with 75 on the get go.


----------



## NP101

Common sense:
Slow down the process you will get high scorer, that's what happened. 
More 75 and 80 pointers now ofcourse 
it's not a rocket science.
They know it's easy for the people to score 79+ in Pte and boost up to 70


----------



## hamidaims

DIBP is wasting talent of the world....They are not updating website since many days...also not state sponsorship list......

Many disappointments from DIBP..
Why they are doing such bad things??

Is it meant that they are going to finish Skilled Immigration soon..............


----------



## mnmedipa

azerty said:


> I totally agree. I've heard quite a few students are even taking up NATTI in their final semester and seen chinese migration companies offering NATTI+PY+PTE packages.
> 
> It wasn't that 75 pointers were few. There were probably quite a number of people in the earlier years who could reach that number if pushed, but the drive wasn't there (why go for 75 when 65 or 70 will get you an invite?).
> 
> The pressure is on this year. My brother's cohort is graduating soon and don't be surprised if you see quite a few rushing in with 75 on the get go.


Students don't realize that getting pr isn't the final goal... What is the use of pr if you don't have a good paying accounting job... If points are reaching 75 points it takes just common sense that Australia is saturated with accountants... It's better to go to a country where you can work as an accountant rather than get a pr and struggle with unemployment... Accountancy must be removed from SOL after this year as it has been a disappointment for students trying to find a job in the field . It might seem harsh but it is the truth... 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

hamidaims said:


> DIBP is wasting talent of the world....They are not updating website since many days...also not state sponsorship list......
> 
> Many disappointments from DIBP..
> Why they are doing such bad things??
> 
> Is it meant that they are going to finish Skilled Immigration soon..............


Agreed... Also the data for audit profiles does not seem correct.. The invitation results i mean. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pareshs

I really feel the pain people are going through by waiting and taking all these unnecessary exams of NAATI to get the relevant points in place. 


Its a market dependent visa system in place. If the market is saturated then it is going to get harder and harder for people looking for a life in Australia. 


I feel damn lucky now to get the PR sorted in 2015 just before things got tighter. 

Hope things will get better.


Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## Amar_1491

pareshs said:


> I really feel the pain people are going through by waiting and taking all these unnecessary exams of NAATI to get the relevant points in place.
> 
> 
> Its a market dependent visa system in place. If the market is saturated then it is going to get harder and harder for people looking for a life in Australia.
> 
> 
> I feel damn lucky now to get the PR sorted in 2015 just before things got tighter.
> 
> Hope things will get better.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Paresh


Hi Paresh,

How is the job prospects there for Senior level accounting/finance jobs, do they consider experience gained in other Asian countries like- Singapore, Hongkong?

Any benefit of gaining professional membership of CPA or ICAA?

Appreciate if you can help to reply.

Thanks.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## Rab nawaz

mnmedipa said:


> Students don't realize that getting pr isn't the final goal... What is the use of pr if you don't have a good paying accounting job... If points are reaching 75 points it takes just common sense that Australia is saturated with accountants... It's better to go to a country where you can work as an accountant rather than get a pr and struggle with unemployment... Accountancy must be removed from SOL after this year as it has been a disappointment for students trying to find a job in the field . It might seem harsh but it is the truth...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Totally agree in my view they should remove it or make it possible for the majority and if they will remove atleast the students shoudnt have false hopes and high expectitions and they will move back to other options.


----------



## pareshs

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi Paresh,
> 
> How is the job prospects there for Senior level accounting/finance jobs, do they consider experience gained in other Asian countries like- Singapore, Hongkong?
> 
> Any benefit of gaining professional membership of CPA or ICAA?
> 
> Appreciate if you can help to reply.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Amar



Hi Amar, 

Job scene is quite seasonal overall. It starts March and then slows by May end and then picks July and soothes out till November end.

It depends company to company as some may be fine with overseas experience and some may just that as a tool to show their lack of confidence in overseas experience. However, I can state from my experience that overseas experience and qualifications are a hurdle in this country as hiring decision makers don't seem to get the logic that accounting / finance concepts are universal. A debit stays debit and a credit stay credit no matter which country you are in. 

It would be a good decision to seek local accounting body membership which does help in getting through interviews. 

Another big factor I saw they judge a lot by your English skills. They expect a qualified accountant to have good command over the language. Although accents are fine and respected.


Hope this helps.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## Amar_1491

pareshs said:


> Hi Amar,
> 
> Job scene is quite seasonal overall. It starts March and then slows by May end and then picks July and soothes out till November end.
> 
> It depends company to company as some may be fine with overseas experience and some may just that as a tool to show their lack of confidence in overseas experience. However, I can state from my experience that overseas experience and qualifications are a hurdle in this country as hiring decision makers don't seem to get the logic that accounting / finance concepts are universal. A debit stays debit and a credit stay credit no matter which country you are in.
> 
> It would be a good decision to seek local accounting body membership which does help in getting through interviews.
> 
> Another big factor I saw they judge a lot by your English skills. They expect a qualified accountant to have good command over the language. Although accents are fine and respected.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Regards,
> Paresh


Thanks Paresh for your help!


----------



## Qasimkhan

mnmedipa said:


> Students don't realize that getting pr isn't the final goal... What is the use of pr if you don't have a good paying accounting job... If points are reaching 75 points it takes just common sense that Australia is saturated with accountants... It's better to go to a country where you can work as an accountant rather than get a pr and struggle with unemployment... Accountancy must be removed from SOL after this year as it has been a disappointment for students trying to find a job in the field . It might seem harsh but it is the truth...
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


Only international students are struggling to get relevant field job, because PR is one condition to work full time, Local students are easily getting jobs according to their field.According to Australian Bureuo of statistics every year 16-17 k people(oz) change their jobs, so jobs are there but u have to have a will to hunt out the job.We prefer money rather than job description, i have seen many Doctors driving taxi in Aus.


----------



## mnmedipa

Qasimkhan said:


> Only international students are struggling to get relevant field job, because PR is one condition to work full time, Local students are easily getting jobs according to their field.According to Australian Bureuo of statistics every year 16-17 k people(oz) change their jobs, so jobs are there but u have to have a will to hunt out the job.We prefer money rather than job description, i have seen many Doctors driving taxi in Aus.


What are you talking about...Local and international students both are struggling to get accounting jobs...Now top accounting firms are also looking to remove degree requirements to get an accountant job...So competition will only increase...A doctor working as a taxi driver is pathetic...They are driving taxis not because they chose it because they dont have an option...Life isnt a profit loss statement to everyone ...Because driving a drunk home and saving someone's life are not the same...


----------



## Qasimkhan

mnmedipa said:


> What are you talking about...Local and international students both are struggling to get accounting jobs...Now top accounting firms are also looking to remove degree requirements to get an accountant job...So competition will only increase...A doctor working as a taxi driver is pathetic...They are driving taxis not because they chose it because they dont have an option...Life isnt a profit loss statement to everyone ...Because driving a drunk home and saving someone's life are not the same...


Lols, well u were point out that Pr is not a final goal but we can't deny its importance though.Without having Pr we cannot apply for a full time job even.if life is not profit n loss to everyone then why we are trying hard to get settle in aus? We should go back to our own countries n apply those skills that we have. In my opinion, no one can ingnore the importance of money these days, i would not say money is everything but still we prefer money somehow.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Anyone received an invite in today's round? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

mnmedipa said:


> What are you talking about...Local and international students both are struggling to get accounting jobs...Now top accounting firms are also looking to remove degree requirements to get an accountant job...So competition will only increase...A doctor working as a taxi driver is pathetic...They are driving taxis not because they chose it because they dont have an option...Life isnt a profit loss statement to everyone ...Because driving a drunk home and saving someone's life are not the same...


Lols, well u were point out that Pr is not a final goal but we can't deny its importance though.Without having Pr we cannot apply for a full time job even.if life is not profit n loss to everyone then why we are trying hard to get settle in aus? We should go back to our own countries n apply those skills that we have. In my opinion, no one can ingnore the importance of money these days, i would not say money is everything but still we prefer money somehow.


----------



## NP101

Anyone with the invite here?


----------



## MattF

Latest i heard is someone with EOI date of 12 Sept got an invite 23 November for Auditor category. Which means its moved forward quite significantly. Since the last reported date was for round 26 Oct being 17 June.

If the trend continues then i could get an invite in the next 2 rounds!


----------



## NP101

MattF said:


> Latest i heard is someone with EOI date of 12 Sept got an invite 23 November for Auditor category. Which means its moved forward quite significantly. Since the last reported date was for round 26 Oct being 17 June.
> 
> If the trend continues then i could get an invite in the next 2 rounds!


70 or 75 pointer?

Any source bro?


----------



## Chikeak

Hi everyone!

I was surprised by the email sent from Skillselect, especially at the invitation round date. Skillselect sent me the email saying I have a message in my Skillselect mailbox, however upon logged in, I found nothing not even in the correspondence. My question is what does in possibly mean? Got invited?
Will be very appreciated with any help.

Thanks


----------



## azerty

NewStars report 70 points up to
Accountants: 9/2 (~7 days)
Auditors: 9/13

They seem to have cleared the non prorata eois again as well.


----------



## NP101

Chikeak said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was surprised by the email sent from Skillselect, especially at the invitation round date. Skillselect sent me the email saying I have a message in my Skillselect mailbox, however upon logged in, I found nothing not even in the correspondence. My question is what does in possibly mean? Got invited?
> Will be very appreciated with any help.
> 
> Thanks


What's your date of EOI?


----------



## Chikeak

NP101 said:


> What's your date of EOI?


My EOI is 23 September 2016


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> NewStars report 70 points up to
> Accountants: 9/2 (~7 days)
> Auditors: 9/13
> 
> They seem to have cleared the non prorata eois again as well.


If this is true then someone over here should have got it as his EOI was on 9/12


----------



## NP101

Chikeak said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your date of EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI is 23 September 2016
Click to expand...

You should get it in next round bro 
Good luck


----------



## Chikeak

NP101 said:


> You should get it in next round bro
> Good luck


Hopefully.
anyway thank you.
I will keep an eye on the EOI, any update will be shared among this group.


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> NewStars report 70 points up to
> Accountants: 9/2 (~7 days)
> Auditors: 9/13
> 
> They seem to have cleared the non prorata eois again as well.


Not true I gotta say. A lot of Nursing EOis with 60 points are still in the queue. Same with some Engineering Professionals (some even have 65 points).

With regards to Accountants and Auditors, it may be the case.


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> Not true I gotta say. A lot of Nursing EOis with 60 points are still in the queue. Same with some Engineering Professionals (some even have 65 points).
> 
> With regards to Accountants and Auditors, it may be the case.


Thanks for the correction, was just scanning their report. Though re-reading their report, they do mention that some of those engineering professions may have entered pro-rata.


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> Thanks for the correction, was just scanning their report. Though re-reading their report, they do mention that some of those engineering professions may have entered pro-rata.


I think so. But it remains a mystery for me why Nursing EOIs are not being invited coz Nursing shouldn't have gone pro-rated.


----------



## blackrider89

Chikeak said:


> My EOI is 23 September 2016


You may get an invite in December. Maybe the 2nd round I daresay.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Chances for eoi 70 points auditors... Eoi date 11 nov 16

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi All, 

EOI DATE: 21 Sept 16
EXTERNAL AUDITOR
POINTS= 65 (189)-- (10=IELTS,)
POINTS = 65+5(190 NSW) - NO EXPERIENCE

What do you all think about 65 point chances after this round? ANY HOPE


----------



## blackrider89

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi All,
> 
> EOI DATE: 21 Sept 16
> EXTERNAL AUDITOR
> POINTS= 65 (189)-- (10=IELTS,)
> POINTS = 65+5(190 NSW) - NO EXPERIENCE
> 
> What do you all think about 65 point chances after this round? ANY HOPE


Maybe after 30 June 2017 mate.


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> Maybe after 30 June 2017 mate.


Hi Blackrider89,

When do you think (roughly) I can get my invitation for 189?
Points: 70
EOI: 11 Nov 2016

Breakdown:
Age: 30 pts
English: 20 pts
Qualifications: 15 pts
Aus study requirement: 5 pts

Any difference in terms of processing time if I apply offshore or onshore?
Thank you!


----------



## NP101

Just wondering was that jumped from June 17 to 13 sep for Auditors or somewhere in between?


----------



## Prof2020

blackrider89 said:


> Maybe after 30 June 2017 mate.


When do you think I can get an invite? Please see my details below;

221111: Accountant (General) 

Age: 25 points

Language: 10 points (IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5)

Experience: 15 points

Qualification:15 points

Total: 65 points on visa 189 EOI, 70 points (65 + 5 SS) on visa 190

DOE: 31-10-2016


----------



## Ahamudul

Please, 

Anybody knows, next invitation date? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Ahamudul said:


> Please,
> 
> Anybody knows, next invitation date?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




I think it will be Dec 7th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Thank you very much. 

How is your points? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> Hi Blackrider89,
> 
> When do you think (roughly) I can get my invitation for 189?
> Points: 70
> EOI: 11 Nov 2016
> 
> Breakdown:
> Age: 30 pts
> English: 20 pts
> Qualifications: 15 pts
> Aus study requirement: 5 pts
> 
> Any difference in terms of processing time if I apply offshore or onshore?
> Thank you!


Is your occupation Accountant or Auditor?

Nonetheless, just opt to 190 and you're likely to receive an invite to apply for State Nomination in December. With 189 you can only receive an invite after February.


----------



## blackrider89

Prof2020 said:


> When do you think I can get an invite? Please see my details below;
> 
> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> Language: 10 points (IELTS Results L-8.5, R-8, S-.7.5, W-7.5)
> 
> Experience: 15 points
> 
> Qualification:15 points
> 
> Total: 65 points on visa 189 EOI, 70 points (65 + 5 SS) on visa 190
> 
> DOE: 31-10-2016


Give PTE a shot mate. Otherwise not much of a chance I gotta say.


----------



## artem39

Hey Guys,

Sorry, this question was probably asked many many times before. I was just wondering if I have a higher chance to be invited by NSW if my occupation is Management Accountant, not the general. My points: 65+5, Superior eng, no experience. EOI date 28/05/2016.

Please advise me on that 

Cheers.:wave:


----------



## Rab nawaz

The fear game has started again every single day there is an article in newspaper that certain occupations should be removed from new SOL 2017 and unfortunately accounting is on the top of the list. I didnt understand where are these bodies when the numbers of Eois were exceeding the limits and dibp didnt stop anything and now when the numbers are crossing infinity and they have already made millions now all of the sudden they got realized that they dont have enough jobs what a joke .....

http://www.sbs.com.au/topics/life/c...-jobs-may-be-removed-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> The fear game has started again every single day there is an article in newspaper that certain occupations should be removed from new SOL 2017 and unfortunately accounting is on the top of the list. I didnt understand where are these bodies when the numbers of Eois were exceeding the limits and dibp didnt stop anything and now when the numbers are crossing infinity and they have already made millions now all of the sudden they got realized that they dont have enough jobs what a joke .....
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/topics/life/c...-jobs-may-be-removed-skilled-occupations-list


Don't worry they won't do it, heard this a lot


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> The fear game has started again every single day there is an article in newspaper that certain occupations should be removed from new SOL 2017 and unfortunately accounting is on the top of the list. I didnt understand where are these bodies when the numbers of Eois were exceeding the limits and dibp didnt stop anything and now when the numbers are crossing infinity and they have already made millions now all of the sudden they got realized that they dont have enough jobs what a joke .....
> 
> These 52 jobs may be removed from the Skilled Occupations List | Culture


Just ignore it.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> The fear game has started again every single day there is an article in newspaper that certain occupations should be removed from new SOL 2017 and unfortunately accounting is on the top of the list. I didnt understand where are these bodies when the numbers of Eois were exceeding the limits and dibp didnt stop anything and now when the numbers are crossing infinity and they have already made millions now all of the sudden they got realized that they dont have enough jobs what a joke .....
> 
> These 52 jobs may be removed from the Skilled Occupations List | Culture


https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2016/11/23/international-education-20-billion-industry-australia


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> Is your occupation Accountant or Auditor?
> 
> Nonetheless, just opt to 190 and you're likely to receive an invite to apply for State Nomination in December. With 189 you can only receive an invite after February.


Accountant general. I was hoping the waiting time for 189 with 70 pts stays around 2 months


----------



## ro_beo9

Hi guys,
Can someone please tell me how long I should be waiting for an invitation?
My points break down should be 30 for age, 20 for education, 10 for English, 5 for PY, and 5 for working experience. I submitted 2 EOIs, one under 189 with 70p on 24/10 and the other one under 190 with 70+5 on 04/11.
Cheers,
R


----------



## Abood

9th November results are out. 

9 November 2016 round results

three days movement!!!!!!


----------



## NP101

Abood said:


> 9th November results are out.
> 
> 9 November 2016 round results
> 
> three days movement!!!!!!


Not bad for the Auditors though


----------



## azerty

Abood said:


> 9th November results are out.
> 
> 9 November 2016 round results
> 
> three days movement!!!!!!


Not sure what's up with the main skillselect page. But at least we know it's been a small invitation round. (845 invites)


----------



## NP101

Hopefully they gonna speed up for Acc as well


----------



## abishma

NP101 said:


> Hopefully they gonna speed up for Acc as well




I don't think so. Till Oct 26th, 1120 invitations had already been issued for 2211, that means 45% of invitations of 2016-17 in 33% rounds. So probably the number of invitations will remain lower for few rounds to catch up with pro-rated average. I expect invitations to be less than 100 for each of remaining rounds in 2016.

Nonetheless, all the best guys I submitted my EOI on Nov 14th with 70 points for 189. Looking at the trend I think Feb seems to be more realistic timeline for me? What do you think? Fingers crossed

Points breakdown (age 30, language 10, employment 15, qualification 15) 

Best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

abishma said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they gonna speed up for Acc as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Till Oct 26th, 1120 invitations had already been issued for 2211, that means 45% of invitations of 2016-17 in 33% rounds. So probably the number of invitations will remain lower for few rounds to catch up with pro-rated average. I expect invitations to be less than 100 for each of remaining rounds in 2016.
> 
> Nonetheless, all the best guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Nov 14th with 70 points for 189. Looking at the trend I think Feb seems to be more realistic timeline for me? What do you think? Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown (age 30, language 10, employment 15, qualification 15)
> 
> Best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't know man but from other source cut off for 2211 is 2nd of September on 23rd of Nov so it's only 5 days though


----------



## jontymorgan

abishma said:


> I don't think so. Till Oct 26th, 1120 invitations had already been issued for 2211, that means 45% of invitations of 2016-17 in 33% rounds. So probably the number of invitations will remain lower for few rounds to catch up with pro-rated average. I expect invitations to be less than 100 for each of remaining rounds in 2016.
> 
> Nonetheless, all the best guys I submitted my EOI on Nov 14th with 70 points for 189. Looking at the trend I think Feb seems to be more realistic timeline for me? What do you think? Fingers crossed
> 
> Points breakdown (age 30, language 10, employment 15, qualification 15)
> 
> Best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iscah is predicting 10 months for a 189 visa with 70 points. Hopefully the actual situation is not that bad!
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis091116.pdf

_Accountants - still on track pro rata at 98 invites per round. A that rate the 2500 places will be used up in the last round in May 2017. 70 points was needed again and the invite date only moved forward by 3 days from the 25th August to the 28th August. Based on that an EOI lodged now at 70 points would take around 10 months for an invite.

Auditors – Still no explanation of why the 12th October 2016 round took the 70 point invitation date backwards (??) from 11/09/2016 to 20/04/2016. Anyhow things have almost caught up now and invitations have progressed again to 25th July 2016. The progress at 70 points will slow down soon though as DIBP get close to inviting the September applicants who remained before the invitation date went backwards in October. I can see this occupation moving as slow as Accountants soon and an EOI lodged today at 70 points will probably take around 10 months as well. The 55 places each round will see the occupational ceiling close also in the last round in May 2017._


----------



## NP101

jontymorgan said:


> abishma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Till Oct 26th, 1120 invitations had already been issued for 2211, that means 45% of invitations of 2016-17 in 33% rounds. So probably the number of invitations will remain lower for few rounds to catch up with pro-rated average. I expect invitations to be less than 100 for each of remaining rounds in 2016.
> 
> Nonetheless, all the best guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted my EOI on Nov 14th with 70 points for 189. Looking at the trend I think Feb seems to be more realistic timeline for me? What do you think? Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown (age 30, language 10, employment 15, qualification 15)
> 
> Best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Iscah is predicting 10 months for a 189 visa with 70 points. Hopefully the actual situation is not that bad!
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis091116.pdf
> 
> _Accountants - still on track pro rata at 98 invites per round. A that rate the 2500 places will be used up in the last round in May 2017. 70 points was needed again and the invite date only moved forward by 3 days from the 25th August to the 28th August. Based on that an EOI lodged now at 70 points would take around 10 months for an invite.
> 
> Auditors ? Still no explanation of why the 12th October 2016 round took the 70 point invitation date backwards (??) from 11/09/2016 to 20/04/2016. Anyhow things have almost caught up now and invitations have progressed again to 25th July 2016. The progress at 70 points will slow down soon though as DIBP get close to inviting the September applicants who remained before the invitation date went backwards in October. I can see this occupation moving as slow as Accountants soon and an EOI lodged today at 70 points will probably take around 10 months as well. The 55 places each round will see the occupational ceiling close also in the last round in May 2017._
Click to expand...

To some extent I agree as 2211 is really slow but for Auditors as far as I know the cut off is 13th sep depends how many are there in September,Oct and Nov
Next round will decide


----------



## Rab nawaz

As expected 75s are ready to take off.


----------



## FAIS

I don't know if I am making sense. I know a lot of guys who are still jobless even after getting the PR. When I say jobless, I mean they are not in the relevant role, or following the relevant accounting/ auditing career.

If 4-5 of you can open a small accounting/ tax services firm, that will solve a lot of problems. 

I do not have a plan to come to Australia, but I would have opened a firm, and hired all of you guys and got the small accounting and tax work done by you... ranging from personal tax returns, to problems related to single entry accounting, etc etc.. You didn't have to attend the office, work being assigned remotely and you being working in the comfort of your homes, getting relevant experience.

You guys can go it.. There is a lot of outsource accounting work available on different websites. You can also purchase franchise of an existing accounting firm to help you in getting initial work easily. The good thing about this approach is that, the investment will be shared between you and your friends with similar profiles. 

I know I am sounding stupid, but it is a possibility for you guys rather than wasting your careers. The first step always seems impossible. 

I am so worried for all of you who have spent so much in Australia to get nothing.


----------



## MattF

jontymorgan said:


> Iscah is predicting 10 months for a 189 visa with 70 points. Hopefully the actual situation is not that bad!
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/Analysis091116.pdf
> 
> _
> 
> Auditors – Still no explanation of why the 12th October 2016 round took the 70 point invitation date backwards (??) from 11/09/2016 to 20/04/2016. Anyhow things have almost caught up now and invitations have progressed again to 25th July 2016. The progress at 70 points will slow down soon though as DIBP get close to inviting the September applicants who remained before the invitation date went backwards in October. I can see this occupation moving as slow as Accountants soon and an EOI lodged today at 70 points will probably take around 10 months as well. The 55 places each round will see the occupational ceiling close also in the last round in May 2017._


Yea the Auditors movement is odd, but based on someone who has said to have gotten an invite in the 23 Nov round his date was 12 Sept. Which means that there was at least a 45 day movement from the previous round. 

The slowest the auditors round has moved this year is 5 days. Even if you apply that 5 days for the rest of the year it means that invites will run out for everyone who applied up to 16 November.

That is if it follows the path of the slowest movement which i dont think is that likely. Of course if it jumps backwards again then we are going to have problems! I really hoping to get an invite before the end of the year though with an EOI of 27 October. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## blackrider89

1 invitation for NSW Nomination 190. Accountant with 70 points. Superior English. Accountant. EOI lodged at the beginning of November (can't remember when exactly, seems 4 or 5 November 2016).
P/S: EOI was lodged on 27 October 2016. In fact, another Auditor EOI was lodged on 4 November 2016, invited beginning of last week.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Was it an invitation or an application fee email for 190

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Was it an invitation or an application fee email for 190
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Invitation to apply for State Nomination. Not a 190 invitation.


----------



## MattF

So! Finally a solid explination as to why the Auditors category is moving the way it is! Its actually a fairly sad scenario because its showing how many invites are being wasted!

Direct from the skillselect team:



> Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.
> 
> On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.
> 
> The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.


And this is based on the following rule:



> Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.
> 
> If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds.


What is crazy is that out of the 3 Aug round 71% of the invites expired! That is a very high number, but i am very glad someone was able to give us insight into why this is happening!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> Invitation to apply for State Nomination. Not a 190 invitation.


Okay.. Any clue when do they send out invitations for people who have paid the application fees of aud 300.00.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Amrita.khangura said:


> Okay.. Any clue when do they send out invitations for people who have paid the application fees of aud 300.00.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Just to add any one u are aware of who recd state sponsorship email on 13th oct paid the state fees and has recd a 190 invitation after payment. I have been waiting for over a month now recd on 13 th oct. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin511

*NSW Nomination*



Amrita.khangura said:


> Just to add any one u are aware of who recd state sponsorship email on 13th oct paid the state fees and has recd a 190 invitation after payment. I have been waiting for over a month now recd on 13 th oct.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Hi Amrita

Actually I'm in the same boat, paid the application fee on 15 Oct and still waiting for a response from them. It's been about 6 weeks now. From what I have seen many have received their nomination within 2 to 3 weeks, even though they mention a 12 weeks period in their website. Starting to feel worried now.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

kevin511 said:


> Hi Amrita
> 
> Actually I'm in the same boat, paid the application fee on 15 Oct and still waiting for a response from them. It's been about 6 weeks now. From what I have seen many have received their nomination within 2 to 3 weeks, even though they mention a 12 weeks period in their website. Starting to feel worried now.


Same here but i paid on 21st oct 16.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin511

Amrita.khangura said:


> Same here but i paid on 21st oct 16.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Have you any idea of what email address they use to ask for any further information if needed?


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> 1 invitation for NSW Nomination 190. Accountant with 70 points. Superior English. Accountant. EOI lodged at the beginning of November (can't remember when exactly, seems 4 or 5 November 2016).
> P/S: EOI was lodged on 27 October 2016. In fact, another Auditor EOI was lodged on 4 November 2016, invited beginning of last week.


Hi I just received my invitation from nsw today! 11 nov for me...as I mention before too I would like to wait for 189, just didn't expect early invitation from NSW... does it valid for 60 days?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

kevin511 said:


> Have you any idea of what email address they use to ask for any further information if needed?


Hi kevin.. It could be located at the nsw website.. Pls check ur message i have sent u one. Thanks

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> Hi I just received my invitation from nsw today! 11 nov for me...as I mention before too I would like to wait for 189, just didn't expect early invitation from NSW... does it valid for 60 days?


Nope, you need to apply for Nomination now, it only lasts for 14 days from today. Then it will take about 2-6 weeks for you to receive a formal invitation from NSW to apply for 190. 

Just pay 330 now. You won't receive an 189 invitation till next year. One bird in the hand is worth more than 2 in the bush.


----------



## blackrider89

MattF said:


> So! Finally a solid explination as to why the Auditors category is moving the way it is! Its actually a fairly sad scenario because its showing how many invites are being wasted!
> 
> Direct from the skillselect team:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is based on the following rule:
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is that out of the 3 Aug round 71% of the invites expired! That is a very high number, but i am very glad someone was able to give us insight into why this is happening!


It's what I said before mate.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> 2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


Dese are state-sponsored emails for fee payment i believe

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Dese are state-sponsored emails for fee payment i believe
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yup. So far I got 2 formal invitations for 190 out of 5 invitations to apply for Nomination so 3 are still being processed. 

After today it will be 8 invitations. If any of them receives an 189 invite I will suspend their EOI(s) in due course.


----------



## Ange007

Blackrider89, 
For those who got invited NSW 190 today what's there points breakdown.. let us know cheers!


----------



## blackrider89

Ange007 said:


> Blackrider89,
> For those who got invited NSW 190 today what's there points breakdown.. let us know cheers!


All 70 points with Superior English mate (PTE 85~90).


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> Nope, you need to apply for Nomination now, it only lasts for 14 days from today. Then it will take about 2-6 weeks for you to receive a formal invitation from NSW to apply for 190.
> 
> Just pay 330 now. You won't receive an 189 invitation till next year. One bird in the hand is worth more than 2 in the bush.


Thank you so much for the advice, really appreciate it, I am not that familiar with visa 190, correct me if I am wrong- so once I have paid for the application fees, how long will the formal invitation last? 
If i submit my application during that timeframe onshore, i will get a bridging visa straightaway?

with 189, do you think I still stand a chance for an invitation before this EOFY?


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice, really appreciate it, I am not that familiar with visa 190, correct me if I am wrong- so once I have paid for the application fees, how long will the formal invitation last?
> If i submit my application during that timeframe onshore, i will get a bridging visa straightaway?
> 
> with 189, do you think I still stand a chance for an invitation before this EOFY?


From 1 to 8 weeks for most cases, I'd say.

Yeah, long as you get a formal invitation to apply for 190 before your visa expires, that's fine for you to apply for 190 (which is PR) and get a BVA immediately. You can tell them to fast track your application if your current visa is on the way to expire. 

One tip for all ppl here: if you guys don't have an invitation till the very last minute, just apply for a Visitor visa, getting you a BVA. Then apply for PR even if you're on BVA. Before (when I was a student at uni) you need to have a substantive visa to lodge PR/TR but it is no longer the case now, long as you're one a BVA/BVB/BVC (check Schedule 2, The Migration Regulations 1994).


----------



## Ahamudul

Amrita.khangura said:


> Same here but i paid on 21st oct 16.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Which state you are talking about? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Ahamudul said:


> Which state you are talking about?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Nsw

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9

Hi guys,

Once again, can anyone help me with an estimation of the waiting time for 70+5points with 190 Nsw? I submitted on the 4th Nov and haven't got anything. 

Thanks a lot,
R


----------



## blackrider89

ro_beo9 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Once again, can anyone help me with an estimation of the waiting time for 70+5points with 190 Nsw? I submitted on the 4th Nov and haven't got anything.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> R


Proficient English?


----------



## ro_beo9

Dear blackrider89,

It's correct. What's wrong about it?

Thanks,
R


----------



## blackrider89

ro_beo9 said:


> Dear blackrider89,
> 
> It's correct. What's wrong about it?
> 
> Thanks,
> R


My ex scored an invite in October with Proficient English (Ielts all 7). I haven't had any 70 points clients getting an invite with Proficient English since. I anticipate you may get one next month or in January.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> My ex scored an invite in October with Proficient English (Ielts all 7). I haven't had any 70 points clients getting an invite with Proficient English since. I anticipate you may get one next month or in January.


Hello blackrider
Can u please advise me two things. 
One by when we can expect a 190 invite after payment of application fees in last week of oct 16. The same is wid reference to NSW. 
Updated EOI for 189 internal auditor wid 70 points on 21st November 16. By when can an invite be expected. 
Thanks 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello blackrider
> Can u please advise me two things.
> One by when we can expect a 190 invite after payment of application fees in last week of oct 16. The same is wid reference to NSW.
> Updated EOI for 189 internal auditor wid 70 points on 21st November 16. By when can an invite be expected.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


First, I'd say in December, before X-mas if no more documentation is required.
Second, I believe you would receive an 189 invite at the end of February or beginning of March mate.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> First, I'd say in December, before X-mas if no more documentation is required.
> Second, I believe you would receive an 189 invite at the end of February or beginning of March mate.


Thanks.. I am thinking of going wid whatever i receive first. Hope that makes sense. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on November 14th for Accountant with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. Have 10 points for language. I wanted to ask a question:

I am eyeing move to Australia by July 2017. Should I stick to the current EOI or should I try PTE for 20 points and then 189 with 80 points?

If the current EOI gives me a good chance of landing in Australia by mid next year, I won't bother with another test etc. what do you advise?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anandjthacker

abishma said:


> Hi guys, I submitted my EOI on November 14th for Accountant with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. Have 10 points for language. I wanted to ask a question:
> 
> I am eyeing move to Australia by July 2017. Should I stick to the current EOI or should I try PTE for 20 points and then 189 with 80 points?
> 
> If the current EOI gives me a good chance of landing in Australia by mid next year, I won't bother with another test etc. what do you advise?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accountants with 70 points are getting invite immediately so you can expect one in the next round.

Assuming you submit all documents properly, there is a good chance that you will get grant before mid next year...

All the best..!!!


----------



## ctttest

Hello, all

I received an invitation from NSW this morning. Here is the breakdown of my points: 

Age: 30 points
University Degree: 15 points
English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016
NSW Invitation: 25 Nov 2016

I wish you all would get your invitation soon. Thanks for help.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ctttest said:


> Hello, all
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. Here is the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30 points
> University Degree: 15 points
> English Language (pte): L85 R82 S90 W84 20 points
> Overseas Experience: 5 points (3+ years)
> EOI Effective Date: 189 (70 points) 190 (75 points) - 17 Nov 2016
> NSW Invitation: 25 Nov 2016
> 
> I wish you all would get your invitation soon. Thanks for help.


Is this an dibp invite or an email fr application fees payment which is valid for 14 days. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctttest

Amrita.khangura said:


> Is this an dibp invite or an email fr application fees payment which is valid for 14 days.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Just the first step, an invitation from NSW to fill in the application form, to submit the application form and to pay the application fee.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ctttest said:


> Just the first step, an invitation from NSW to fill in the application form, to submit the application form and to pay the application fee.


Oh great. I also recd the same last month.. Paid fees now waiting fr invite to follow.. Its getting crazier as the days are passing by.. Will let u know whenever i receive an invite

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctttest

Amrita.khangura said:


> Oh great. I also recd the same last month.. Paid fees now waiting fr invite to follow.. Its getting crazier as the days are passing by.. Will let u know whenever i receive an invite
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Seems they are so slow these days.


----------



## sanath89

blackrider89 said:


> All 70 points with Superior English mate (PTE 85~90).


Hi blackrider89,
Is it 65+5 or 70+5 pointers who got invited by NSW?
Further. is the occupation General Accountant?
Thanks.


----------



## FrozeN666

Guys why there are again rumors that accounting may be removed from SOL.

In my opinion that's not possible. Even though the occupation is flagged, the outcome for all private colleges, PY in accounting, professional bodies, agents, universities will be devastating. I mean the country will loose much more money, than it will gain for not giving PR to accountants.


----------



## davidlk03

That's insane, got the reply regarding unusual cut off dates, they have now wasted 78 of the invitations, and I think they won't be recounting those,if the invitations has expired they should send to someone else not the same person again and again,


UNCLASSIFIED

Dear Pramod

Thank you for your enquiry, and apologies for the delay in responding.

Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.

On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.

The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]


----------



## Amrita.khangura

davidlk03 said:


> That's insane, got the reply regarding unusual cut off dates, they have now wasted 78 of the invitations, and I think they won't be recounting those,if the invitations has expired they should send to someone else not the same person again and again,
> 
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear Pramod
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry, and apologies for the delay in responding.
> 
> Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.
> 
> On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.
> 
> The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]


Seriously they are wasting invites on people who do not wish to apply for pr. Otherwise what could be the reason for expiry of an invite. People like us wait diligently for a communication from dibp. Anyways thanks for contacting them and putting clarity on this. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

This seems a botched up system, full of errors, needs to be investigated by the top tier at DIBP, bring out more transparency in inviting people, like Amrita said, they are wasting invites on people not needing it. 
What if many of those EOIs that were invited who never applied for visa were created dummy for the purpose of receiving a invite and nothing else? 

People deserving are waiting in Que.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

quantum07 said:


> This seems a botched up system, full of errors, needs to be investigated by the top tier at DIBP, bring out more transparency in inviting people, like Amrita said, they are wasting invites on people not needing it.
> What if many of those EOIs that were invited who never applied for visa were created dummy for the purpose of receiving a invite and nothing else?
> 
> People deserving are waiting in Que.


But we cant do anything about this. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof2020

blackrider89 said:


> 2 more invites, one Accountant one Auditor. Accountant one was lodged on 15, Auditor one was lodged on 18 November 2016.


Thanks for sharing this information. I have seen your comments on their overall points. Care to share the breakdown of their points?


----------



## Abood

davidlk03 said:


> That's insane, got the reply regarding unusual cut off dates, they have now wasted 78 of the invitations, and I think they won't be recounting those,if the invitations has expired they should send to someone else not the same person again and again,
> 
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear Pramod
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry, and apologies for the delay in responding.
> 
> Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.
> 
> On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.
> 
> The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]


I think this is due to multiple EOIs submitted by candidates. The best solution is to impose charges on EOI submission.


----------



## summisingh22

Hi I am b com graduate with more than 8 and half years of experience in general accounting. I am currently working with one of the big 4. My age is 29 and appearing for IELTS on 7th Jan. If my IELTS score is 7 in all the sub category, what are the chances to get pr under subclass 190? I am confused if they encourage only CA and CPA.


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> Hi I am b com graduate with more than 8 and half years of experience in general accounting. I am currently working with one of the big 4. My age is 29 and appearing for IELTS on 7th Jan. If my IELTS score is 7 in all the sub category, what are the chances to get pr under subclass 190? I am confused if they encourage only CA and CPA.


You have a good chance. Your expected overall score is 70 points, however getting positive assessment might be difficult. I did my assessment with CPA Australia and I found them good. 

To save time send your documents to CPA Australia without English test and they will give you negative assessment due to lack of English and once you finish the English test you can see an update by paying extra $145. I hope your qualification will be good enough to give you positive one.


----------



## summisingh22

Abood said:


> You have a good chance. Your expected overall score is 70 points, however getting positive assessment might be difficult. I did my assessment with CPA Australia and I found them good.
> 
> 
> 
> To save time send your documents to CPA Australia without English test and they will give you negative assessment due to lack of English and once you finish the English test you can see an update by paying extra $145. I hope your qualification will be good enough to give you positive one.




Thank you for your suggestion.. do you have any idea why IELTS academic is required and not IELTS general?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion.. do you have any idea why IELTS academic is required and not IELTS general?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea. Also, I suggest that you do PTE Academic test as I think it is better than IELTS and acceptable for your immigration.


----------



## summisingh22

Abood said:


> I have no idea. Also, I suggest that you do PTE Academic test as I think it is better than IELTS and acceptable for your immigration.



Ok. Thanks for your suggestion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick

Amrita.khangura said:


> Seriously they are wasting invites on people who do not wish to apply for pr. Otherwise what could be the reason for expiry of an invite. People like us wait diligently for a communication from dibp. Anyways thanks for contacting them and putting clarity on this.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


well dibp wouldnt know the people in the pool are serious about the invitation.
Those who are not serious about getting aussie pr, for the sake of us, do not file an EOI


----------



## commie_rick

quantum07 said:


> This seems a botched up system, full of errors, needs to be investigated by the top tier at DIBP, bring out more transparency in inviting people, like Amrita said, they are wasting invites on people not needing it.
> What if many of those EOIs that were invited who never applied for visa were created dummy for the purpose of receiving a invite and nothing else?
> 
> People deserving are waiting in Que.


i submitted EOI since feb 2016


----------



## Amrita.khangura

commie_rick said:


> i submitted EOI since feb 2016


What is point tally

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## summisingh22

Abood said:


> You have a good chance. Your expected overall score is 70 points, however getting positive assessment might be difficult. I did my assessment with CPA Australia and I found them good.
> 
> 
> 
> To save time send your documents to CPA Australia without English test and they will give you negative assessment due to lack of English and once you finish the English test you can see an update by paying extra $145. I hope your qualification will be good enough to give you positive one.




Hi Abood.. one more question why do you think getting positive response is difficult?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> Hi Abood.. one more question why do you think getting positive response is difficult?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Usually assessing authorities give negative results. It depends on your university syllabus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summisingh22

Ok... I have done my BCom with major in accounting from Calcutta University in India 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> Ok... I have done my BCom with major in accounting from Calcutta University in India
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It doesn't a matter! It depends on their criteria. I have done CMA & CFA, but I struggled to get positive assessment. I got negative one from CPA & IPA; I argued with CPA and finally got positive one. Did not really try with IPA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

Abood said:


> It doesn't a matter! It depends on their criteria. I have done CMA & CFA, but I struggled to get positive assessment. I got negative one from CPA & IPA; I argued with CPA and finally got positive one. Did not really try with IPA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Abood

This Shady from Egypt and i'm preparing for PTE next Jan 
I want to ask you if we applied to CPA or CA without English score in order to save time till we clear the english test then will they start on assessing our degree even without english ? or they will wait till all the documents are provided to them which must include the english test?
According to their website they will start the process when they have all the documents

Your help would be highly appreciated 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

shadyheikal said:


> Hi Abood
> 
> This Shady from Egypt and i'm preparing for PTE next Jan
> I want to ask you if we applied to CPA or CA without English score in order to save time till we clear the english test then will they start on assessing our degree even without english ? or they will wait till all the documents are provided to them which must include the english test?
> According to their website they will start the process when they have all the documents
> 
> Your help would be highly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Shaadi, 

I am Abdul Rahman from Palestine. You are welcomed to ask questions brother. 

I know the CPA Australia requirements. You can send them without English test, but you need to clearly mentioned that in your application email. Once u complete your English test, you can fill supplementary service application. You have to pay additional $145


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

Abood said:


> Hi Shaadi,
> 
> I am Abdul Rahman from Palestine. You are welcomed to ask questions brother.
> 
> I know the CPA Australia requirements. You can send them without English test, but you need to clearly mentioned that in your application email. Once u complete your English test, you can fill supplementary service application. You have to pay additional $145
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dear Abdo 

It's a great pleasure to talk to you 
BTW i'm working in KSA in A Palestinian company 

Ok i understand what you mean. Can you tell me is this applied also to ICAA and IPA because from what i heard that ICAA is something more lenient in assessment but i don't know if this is true or not? If you can confirm?
So if i applied now without English the outcome will of course be negative due to lack of english score but will they inform if the degree is assessed positively ?
I'm really really afraid of degree assessment because most accountants in all forums get negative

Thanks brother




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

Abood said:


> Hi Shaadi,
> 
> I am Abdul Rahman from Palestine. You are welcomed to ask questions brother.
> 
> I know the CPA Australia requirements. You can send them without English test, but you need to clearly mentioned that in your application email. Once u complete your English test, you can fill supplementary service application. You have to pay additional $145
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dear Abdo 

It's a great pleasure to talk to you 
BTW i'm working in KSA in A Palestinian company 

Ok i understand what you mean. Can you tell me is this applied also to ICAA and IPA because from what i heard that ICAA is something more lenient in assessment but i don't know if this is true or not? If you can confirm?
So if i applied now without English the outcome will of course be negative due to lack of english score but will they inform if the degree is assessed positively ?
I'm really really afraid of degree assessment because most accountants in all forums get negative

Sorry if i ask too many questions but believe me this is the first time to communicate with some arab friend which have good experience in accountant assessment

Thanks brother




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summisingh22

Abood said:


> It doesn't a matter! It depends on their criteria. I have done CMA & CFA, but I struggled to get positive assessment. I got negative one from CPA & IPA; I argued with CPA and finally got positive one. Did not really try with IPA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thank for your reply... helping a lot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

shadyheikal said:


> Dear Abdo
> 
> It's a great pleasure to talk to you
> BTW i'm working in KSA in A Palestinian company
> 
> Ok i understand what you mean. Can you tell me is this applied also to ICAA and IPA because from what i heard that ICAA is something more lenient in assessment but i don't know if this is true or not? If you can confirm?
> So if i applied now without English the outcome will of course be negative due to lack of english score but will they inform if the degree is assessed positively ?
> I'm really really afraid of degree assessment because most accountants in all forums get negative
> 
> Sorry if i ask too many questions but believe me this is the first time to communicate with some arab friend which have good experience in accountant assessment
> 
> Thanks brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly I didn't try with ICAA, but one time I asked CPA Australia if I can submit without English and they accepted that. Unlike others, I found CPA Australia very co-operative and supportive. If you have enough cash, I suggest that you submit to both. Of course, your overall assessment will be negative, because you lack English requirements. 

What is the name of your university? If you send me your syllabus, I can estimate if you have a chance for a positive assessment.

Also, if your assessment is negative, you can still study and meet the requirement after completing your study.


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> Thank for your reply... helping a lot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are welcomed anytime.


----------



## summisingh22

Abood said:


> Hi Shaadi,
> 
> I am Abdul Rahman from Palestine. You are welcomed to ask questions brother.
> 
> I know the CPA Australia requirements. You can send them without English test, but you need to clearly mentioned that in your application email. Once u complete your English test, you can fill supplementary service application. You have to pay additional $145
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



After submitting the assessment how many months do we get to take the test and provide our scores? Is there a fixed time frame?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadyheikal

Abood said:


> I honestly I didn't try with ICAA, but one time I asked CPA Australia if I can submit without English and they accepted that. Unlike others, I found CPA Australia very co-operative and supportive. If you have enough cash, I suggest that you submit to both. Of course, your overall assessment will be negative, because you lack English requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of your university? If you send me your syllabus, I can estimate if you have a chance for a positive assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if your assessment is negative, you can still study and meet the requirement after completing your study.




Sure, i'm expecting syllabus from my university in a week Inshaa Allah then it would be a great help if you could assessed it for me. 
But when you submitted your documents with CPA without English, did they send an overall negative outcome but with positive degree assessment?
My University is Faculty of commerce - Banha University, graduated 2009

Can you tell me if i got a negative outcome, how much it takes to complete study for 1 or 2 subjects? Will that affect my work experience? 
Thanks in advance 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

summisingh22 said:


> After submitting the assessment how many months do we get to take the test and provide our scores? Is there a fixed time frame?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there is no fixed timeframe.


----------



## Abood

shadyheikal said:


> Sure, i'm expecting syllabus from my university in a week Inshaa Allah then it would be a great help if you could assessed it for me.
> But when you submitted your documents with CPA without English, did they send an overall negative outcome but with positive degree assessment?
> My University is Faculty of commerce - Banha University, graduated 2009
> 
> Can you tell me if i got a negative outcome, how much it takes to complete study for 1 or 2 subjects? Will that affect my work experience?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they will do. You can check CPA Australia website as you can do their exams which they accept it to get positive assessment. You can do their exams in Saudi Arabia, but check with them first. 

If your qualification is equivalent to an Australian degree they will consider your experience from the date of first job after graduation even if you get negative assessment and later you do some exams to get positive one. I prefer that you double check this information with them, but most likely what I said is correct.


----------



## shadyheikal

Abood said:


> Yes, they will do. You can check CPA Australia website as you can do their exams which they accept it to get positive assessment. You can do their exams in Saudi Arabia, but check with them first.
> 
> 
> 
> If your qualification is equivalent to an Australian degree they will consider your experience from the date of first job after graduation even if you get negative assessment and later you do some exams to get positive one. I prefer that you double check this information with them, but most likely what I said is correct.




Thanks a million Dear Abdo for all your help
Is there any other way to communicate beside forums?

Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abdul-matt

*Need Information*



Abood said:


> I honestly I didn't try with ICAA, but one time I asked CPA Australia if I can submit without English and they accepted that. Unlike others, I found CPA Australia very co-operative and supportive. If you have enough cash, I suggest that you submit to both. Of course, your overall assessment will be negative, because you lack English requirements.
> 
> What is the name of your university? If you send me your syllabus, I can estimate if you have a chance for a positive assessment.
> 
> Also, if your assessment is negative, you can still study and meet the requirement after completing your study.


Assalamalaikum Mr. Abood,

I am Abdul Mateen from India, currently working in Qatar as an Accounts Manager.
Brother I need to ask some question even I would like to start process by myself.

My university is Osmania University, India and please find syllabus below for your reference:-
• Accounting Systems & Business Data Processing. 
• Financial Accounting. 
• Banking Finance System
• Management Accounting & Cost Accounting.
• Advance Management Accounting.
• Business Law 
• Fundamental Of Commerce.
• Business Economics
• Quantitative Techniques.

From the above mention syllabus Am I eligeble to apply for ACS?.. 
Awaiting for your kind response.

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

Amrita.khangura said:


> What is point tally
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


look at my pathetic points break down in my signature


----------



## Amrita.khangura

commie_rick said:


> look at my pathetic points break down in my signature


Ah thts less but u shld not leave hope. U can get 190 soon. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

abdul-matt said:


> Assalamalaikum Mr. Abood,
> 
> I am Abdul Mateen from India, currently working in Qatar as an Accounts Manager.
> Brother I need to ask some question even I would like to start process by myself.
> 
> My university is Osmania University, India and please find syllabus below for your reference:-
> • Accounting Systems & Business Data Processing.
> • Financial Accounting.
> • Banking Finance System
> • Management Accounting & Cost Accounting.
> • Advance Management Accounting.
> • Business Law
> • Fundamental Of Commerce.
> • Business Economics
> • Quantitative Techniques.
> 
> From the above mention syllabus Am I eligeble to apply for ACS?..
> Awaiting for your kind response.
> 
> Thanks


Is this a transcript? This cannot be considered as a syllabus.


----------



## azerty

commie_rick said:


> look at my pathetic points break down in my signature


Take the PTE practice exams and give PTE-A another shot. No way around that, I'm afraid.


----------



## abishma

shadyheikal said:


> Dear Abdo
> 
> It's a great pleasure to talk to you
> BTW i'm working in KSA in A Palestinian company
> 
> Ok i understand what you mean. Can you tell me is this applied also to ICAA and IPA because from what i heard that ICAA is something more lenient in assessment but i don't know if this is true or not? If you can confirm?
> So if i applied now without English the outcome will of course be negative due to lack of english score but will they inform if the degree is assessed positively ?
> I'm really really afraid of degree assessment because most accountants in all forums get negative
> 
> Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi,
I had a very good experience with ICAA. Although their stated timeline is 6 weeks but I got the positive assessment in 3.5 weeks.

On a separate note, I would recommend to complete the document requirements before applying for assessment. At least I wouldn't apply without IELTS results.

Good luck!


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## PNHA

abishma said:


> Hi,
> I had a very good experience with ICAA. Although their stated timeline is 6 weeks but I got the positive assessment in 3.5 weeks.
> 
> On a separate note, I would recommend to complete the document requirements before applying for assessment. At least I wouldn't apply without IELTS results.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
> IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> 
> Skill Assessment: ICAA
> Application date: 17/10/2016
> Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016
> 
> EOI submission date:
> 189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
> 190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


Good morning everyone!

I am about to lodge my application for State Nomination with NSW.

I am just wondering if these are what I need to submit

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.

Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

Is there any other extra docs that I need to include in?

Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## PNHA

Good morning @Blackrider89!

I am about to lodge my application for State Nomination with NSW.

I am just wondering if these are what I need to submit

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.

Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

Is there any other extra docs that I need to include in?

Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards,

Andy


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Proficient English?


Good morning Blackrider89!

I am about to lodge my application for State Nomination with NSW.

I am just wondering if these are what I need to submit

Bio-data page of your passport 

Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.

English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.

Full curriculum vitae/resume.

Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

Is there any other extra docs that I need to include in?

Thank you very much for your help.

Best regards,

Andy

P/S: I am still new to this forum! I might have posted the same questions several times! I tried to delete it, but I could not find the delete button


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Good morning @Blackrider89!
> 
> I am about to lodge my application for State Nomination with NSW.
> 
> I am just wondering if these are what I need to submit
> 
> Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
> 
> Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
> 
> English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
> Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
> 
> Full curriculum vitae/resume.
> 
> Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
> 
> Is there any other extra docs that I need to include in?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Andy


If you have studied Professional year and/or claim partner points, don't forget to upload related documentation.

Then... that's it. Time to sit down and relax and wait.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> If you have studied Professional year and/or claim partner points, don't forget to upload related documentation.
> 
> Then... that's it. Time to sit down and relax and wait.


Thank you very much for your help.

Hope everything will go well


----------



## Puggy123

Hello guys

I noticed my skill assessment was approved by CPA in Sep 2014, it will still be valid if I send that to dibp is it correct? as it is still within 3 years timeframe? Can someone please kindly confirm this with me? Many thanks!


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I noticed my skill assessment was approved by CPA in Sep 2014, it will still be valid if I send that to dibp is it correct? as it is still within 3 years timeframe? Can someone please kindly confirm this with me? Many thanks!


3 years mate.


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> 3 years mate.


Thanks for the quick response, any idea the date of the next invitation for 189?


----------



## commie_rick

azerty said:


> Take the PTE practice exams and give PTE-A another shot. No way around that, I'm afraid.


I know .im taking my second attempt in January


----------



## BrenLK

MattF said:


> So! Finally a solid explination as to why the Auditors category is moving the way it is! Its actually a fairly sad scenario because its showing how many invites are being wasted!
> 
> Direct from the skillselect team:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is based on the following rule:
> 
> 
> 
> What is crazy is that out of the 3 Aug round 71% of the invites expired! That is a very high number, but i am very glad someone was able to give us insight into why this is happening!




So, do you think if those invites expire again they will expire for good based on the rule that if you get 2 invitations and don't apply?


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore


----------



## azerty

BrenLK said:


> So, do you think if those invites expire again they will expire for good based on the rule that if you get 2 invitations and don't apply?
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> EOI Date: 23/09/2016
> Point total: 70pts
> Onshore


They will expire for good, but those 2 invites are wasted according to how skillselect currently works.

If any of you know someone who was recently invited, please get them to check if they had submitted multiple EOIs and suspend any uninvited EOIs they have.

They have the potential of wasting not just 1, but 2 invites for the rest, and so many have been wasted so far. Invitations have also slowed to a crawl due to these zombie EOIs.


----------



## anandjthacker

Puggy123 said:


> Thanks for the quick response, any idea the date of the next invitation for 189?


I think the next round in on 7 Dec 2016!


----------



## sadduaks

Hello Friends,

I have submitted by application for skill assessment to ICAA on 31st October 2016. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and done my Masters of commerce in Business Administration (3+2 years). What are my chances of getting a positive skill assessment and by when I can expect an outcome from ICAA.

Please advice
Aks


----------



## Melodies7788

sadduaks said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have submitted by application for skill assessment to ICAA on 31st October 2016. I am a Chartered Accountant from India and done my Masters of commerce in Business Administration (3+2 years). What are my chances of getting a positive skill assessment and by when I can expect an outcome from ICAA.
> 
> Please advice
> Aks


Hello Sadduaks,

I'm not sure about the ICAA, as i'm using cpa for skill assessment. you can check the link below to see your mba course the requirement 

Recognised accounting qualifications

For the timeline ICAA skill assessment in Australia 

rocessing Times:

The current processing times for migration assessments and reviews are shown below and are approximate. However applications are usually completed within these timeframes:

Overseas qualifications
$550 - 4 weeks 
$170 - (overseas review) 2 weeks
$650 - (express) 2 weeks
Australian qualifications and members of recognised overseas accounting bodies
$550 - 3 weeks 
$170 - (Review) 2 weeks
$650 - (express) 1 week
Combined assessment (qualifications and skilled employment) 
$600 - 6 weeks
Skilled employment assessments only 
$550 - 4 weeks
$650 - (express) 2 weeks
Express Migration Agent Fee:

This express service is $650 and exclusive to migration agents only. It will comprise of 1 week turn around time from the date the skills assessment is received.

This processing time for all applications is calculated from the date the application is received, provided all required documents have been submitted. If you are required to provide further documentation, the processing time will commence once these documents have been received.


----------



## sadduaks

Melodies7788 said:


> Hello Sadduaks,
> 
> I'm not sure about the ICAA, as i'm using cpa for skill assessment. you can check the link below to see your mba course the requirement
> 
> Recognised accounting qualifications
> 
> For the timeline ICAA skill assessment in Australia
> 
> rocessing Times:
> 
> The current processing times for migration assessments and reviews are shown below and are approximate. However applications are usually completed within these timeframes:
> 
> Overseas qualifications
> $550 - 4 weeks
> $170 - (overseas review) 2 weeks
> $650 - (express) 2 weeks
> Australian qualifications and members of recognised overseas accounting bodies
> $550 - 3 weeks
> $170 - (Review) 2 weeks
> $650 - (express) 1 week
> Combined assessment (qualifications and skilled employment)
> $600 - 6 weeks
> Skilled employment assessments only
> $550 - 4 weeks
> $650 - (express) 2 weeks
> Express Migration Agent Fee:
> 
> This express service is $650 and exclusive to migration agents only. It will comprise of 1 week turn around time from the date the skills assessment is received.
> 
> This processing time for all applications is calculated from the date the application is received, provided all required documents have been submitted. If you are required to provide further documentation, the processing time will commence once these documents have been received.


Dear Melodies,

Thanks for the information. 

I have applied for a combined assessment and paid AUD 600. Actually I should have applied using CPA America looking at the recognised list of organisations. Anyways I haven't received any email from them asking for any further documents so I assume my processing time have started from the day I filed. Keeping fingers crossed.

Regards
Aks


----------



## Melodies7788

sadduaks said:


> Dear Melodies,
> 
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I have applied for a combined assessment and paid AUD 600. Actually I should have applied using CPA America looking at the recognised list of organisations. Anyways I haven't received any email from them asking for any further documents so I assume my processing time have started from the day I filed. Keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> Regards
> Aks



I think should be alright.. if you provide all the necessary documentation they will not asking any docs as my fren provided all the necessary docs got his suitable outcome in 7 weeks have to wait a lil bit but it's worth waiting, so finger cross for you... 


cheers!


----------



## sadduaks

Melodies7788 said:


> I think should be alright.. if you provide all the necessary documentation they will not asking any docs as my fren provided all the necessary docs got his suitable outcome in 7 weeks have to wait a lil bit but it's worth waiting, so finger cross for you...
> 
> 
> cheers!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## davidlk03

azerty said:


> They will expire for good, but those 2 invites are wasted according to how skillselect currently works.
> 
> If any of you know someone who was recently invited, please get them to check if they had submitted multiple EOIs and suspend any uninvited EOIs they have.
> 
> They have the potential of wasting not just 1, but 2 invites for the rest, and so many have been wasted so far. Invitations have also slowed to a crawl due to these zombie EOIs.




That's terrible how Dibp has been dealing with the issuing of invites, not even has a common sense if the invites got issued and they had to reissue the same invite to the same people should use the back the last quota, but they have just been issuing as they like and to the same people again, as what happened to auditors where 78 invitations expired and were reissued as they were re-eligible after 60 days. But the quota never changed or rolled back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9

blackrider89 said:


> My ex scored an invite in October with Proficient English (Ielts all 7). I haven't had any 70 points clients getting an invite with Proficient English since. I anticipate you may get one next month or in January.


Dear blackrider,

Do you have an office in Sydney? Have you got any clients who got invited with proficient English lately?
I'm going for my holiday in Vietnam and coming back at the end of Jan while my visa expires in March. Do you think I should take some action as I dont want to apply offshore in case I get invited after march.

Thanks a lot,
R


----------



## blackrider89

ro_beo9 said:


> Dear blackrider,
> 
> Do you have an office in Sydney? Have you got any clients who got invited with proficient English lately?
> I'm going for my holiday in Vietnam and coming back at the end of Jan while my visa expires in March. Do you think I should take some action as I dont want to apply offshore in case I get invited after march.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> R


You may apply for a Visitor visa to stay in Australia when waiting for an invite.

Yeah I do. I will inbox you the address if you wanna come. 

Last one was in October. Then only 70 pointers with Superior English got invited by NSW.


----------



## ro_beo9

blackrider89 said:


> You may apply for a Visitor visa to stay in Australia when waiting for an invite.
> 
> Yeah I do. I will inbox you the address if you wanna come.
> 
> Last one was in October. Then only 70 pointers with Superior English got invited by NSW.


Can you please inbox me the address?
Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

What's the backlog like for 70 pointers at the moment?


----------



## azerty

Attentionseeker said:


> What's the backlog like for 70 pointers at the moment?


Reaching 3 months, i believe?


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> Reaching 3 months, i believe?


What about iscah prediction they are saying if you lodge EOi now then you would get an invitation after 40 weeks?


----------



## hamidaims

Qasimkhan said:


> What about iscah prediction they are saying if you lodge EOi now then you would get an invitation after 40 weeks?


Iscah is not reliable. They don't know the whole process of invitations. Leave them..They are not good consultants.


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> What about iscah prediction they are saying if you lodge EOi now then you would get an invitation after 40 weeks?


Iscah is probably basing 10 months on the fact that there is almost a three month queue now and the 3-4 days it is currently moving at.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> Iscah is probably basing 10 months on the fact that there is almost a three month queue now and the 3-4 days it is currently moving at.


Hope it would not be the case i am going to update in feb at 70 points(


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> Hope it would not be the case i am going to update in feb at 70 points(


All the best. Iscah's estimate is very rough, no point worrying over that right now.


----------



## Rab nawaz

azerty said:


> All the best. Iscah's estimate is very rough, no point worrying over that right now.


They are not wrong 100% but the backlog will multiply once the quota will be finish earlier and on the top of that in my view the backlog is far more than 3 months.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> They are not wrong 100% but the backlog will multiply once the quota will be finish earlier and on the top of that in my view the backlog is far more than 3 months.




I don't want to be very pessimistic, but it seems what you said is genuine. We hope that the quota for accountants will increase or hopefully Victoria will open again for accountants. 

Now the only hope is to achieve higher English score. Fingers crossed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilawal009

new update from DIBP = some 70 pts client applied for 4 occupations and 4 invitations invited. 
and if 60 days they dont suspend rest of the 3 invitation after 1 of the eoi lodged pr . 
another 3 will be auto invited again coz they are the 70 pts waited the longest.


so it means 1 person = invited 7 times OMG for 70 pts 

this is the reason casuing huge delay for 70 pts . making 65 pts not starting 
Its a message from agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Bilawal009 said:


> new update from DIBP = some 70 pts client applied for 4 occupations and 4 invitations invited.
> and if 60 days they dont suspend rest of the 3 invitation after 1 of the eoi lodged pr .
> another 3 will be auto invited again coz they are the 70 pts waited the longest.
> 
> 
> so it means 1 person = invited 7 times OMG for 70 pts
> 
> this is the reason casuing huge delay for 70 pts . making 65 pts not starting
> Its a message from agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Do u mean for invitations for the same guy. I think something is wrong with this DIBP. CPA, IPA, and ICAA are rejecting people left and right and still 3 months to receive invitation. This is really absurd. 

We need to write emails to them. There must be punishment for those people who receive 4 invites. I think DIBP must scrutinize each candidate invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

:focus:


Abood said:


> Do u mean for invitations for the same guy. I think something is wrong with this DIBP. CPA, IPA, and ICAA are rejecting people left and right and still 3 months to receive invitation. This is really absurd.
> 
> We need to write emails to them. There must be punishment for those people who receive 4 invites. I think DIBP must scrutinize each candidate invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibp should considered total no of visa grants for specific occupation rather than invitation.This EOI system is flawed, Dibp should do something about this flaw.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> They are not wrong 100% but the backlog will multiply once the quota will be finish earlier and on the top of that in my view the backlog is far more than 3 months.


Something wrong with multiple EOI lodged by candidates, but situation is worse at the moment.


----------



## azerty

Bilawal009 said:


> new update from DIBP = some 70 pts client applied for 4 occupations and 4 invitations invited.
> and if 60 days they dont suspend rest of the 3 invitation after 1 of the eoi lodged pr .
> another 3 will be auto invited again coz they are the 70 pts waited the longest.
> 
> 
> so it means 1 person = invited 7 times OMG for 70 pts
> 
> this is the reason casuing huge delay for 70 pts . making 65 pts not starting
> Its a message from agent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That "genius".. I can't even begin to.. and I'm guessing three of the EOIs are probably for the same 2211 group?


----------



## gauravghai

Hi all, Can anyone provide the clarity on the detailed process post submission of EOI?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

I may not agree with Iscah in all aspects either but I do believe that an Accountant 70 point EOI lodged today may need to wait for more than half a year (i.e. roughly 30 weeks) to receive an invite given others being equal. 

Auditor ones may be getting an invite faster but not much earlier. 

At any rate, prevention is better than cure I dare say.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> I may not agree with Iscah in all aspects either but I do believe that an Accountant 70 point EOI lodged today may need to wait for more than half a year (i.e. roughly 30 weeks) to receive an invite given others being equal.
> 
> Auditor ones may be getting an invite faster but not much earlier.
> 
> At any rate, prevention is better than cure I dare say.


What about state nomination?


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> What about state nomination?


If you have Superior English and 70 points, just go for it mate.


----------



## kevinlee

Anyone got their NSW 190 application approved recently?

Got the invitation from NSW 190 28th Oct & I submitted the application on the same day, however I still have yet to hear from them.

I know on the website states that they will take around 3 months but I know someone in the past got their application approved within a month.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## blackrider89

kevinlee said:


> Anyone got their NSW 190 application approved recently?
> 
> Got the invitation from NSW 190 28th Oct & I submitted the application on the same day, however I still have yet to hear from them.
> 
> I know on the website states that they will take around 3 months but I know someone in the past got their application approved within a month.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Yup. One lodged 9 November approved 21 November; Superior English, 70 points, External Auditor. Another lodged 25 October, got 190 invite 24 November, Proficient English, 70 points, External Auditor.


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Yup. One lodged 9 November approved 21 November; Superior English, 70 points, External Auditor. Another lodged 25 October, got 190 invite 24 November, Proficient English, 70 points, External Auditor.


Hey rider just a quick question if you look into yours past candidates what was the last date in yours books when they did invite 65+5 back in march or april 2016?


----------



## kevinlee

Thanks for your reply blackrider.

That's funny that the former got approved earlier than the latter although he/she submitted the NSW application later .

I forgot to mention that I got my NSW invitation under Accountant (General) 22111. 70 points , Proficient English , PY + 1 year working experience.

Do you know anyone got their NSW application processed under Accountant (General) 22111 but not External Auditor?

Thanks again


----------



## Amrita.khangura

I had recd state nomination nd paid on 21st oct 16. Wid 70 points. Proficient English exp over 5 years. Internal auditor. I havent heard from dem yet. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey rider just a quick question if you look into yours past candidates what was the last date in yours books when they did invite 65+5 back in march or april 2016?


May 2016 if my memory serves. "And then there were none"


----------



## Qasimkhan

Provisional visa before PR, what you guys think about this


----------



## blackrider89

blackrider89 said:


> May 2016 if my memory serves. "And then there were none"


Last got their visa in May. They had been invited by NSW in March and would lodge visa at the beginning of April. 65+5. Proficient English.


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Last got their visa in May. They had been invited by NSW in March and would lodge visa at the beginning of April. 65+5. Proficient English.


Could you please mention was it in the mid of march or in the end or is there anyone still pending in yours list who did apply in march 2016 with proficient(65+5).


----------



## genpmel

Hi Guys,

I've been in this forum for the past 1.5 yrs. Yup, one of those unlucky 60 pointers, I've tried IELTS and PTE several times but always lose out on reading. Anyway I had completely given up months back and stopped even reading this forum as I was only disappointed. I just received a call from an old classmate in Perth who said he will help me secure a job in WA and I can put through 190 WA,I have honestly lost interest and made my peace with not intending to go back to Aus

My doubts are:
I have already done my Prof yr and got my degree assessed 1.5 yr ago but did not get it assessed for work exp, now I have totally three yrs am I meant to get my work exp assessed or will the offer letter do?

I have a huge chance of securing an offer letter but I don't want to keep my hopes high as I've repeatedly only felt disappointed 

Also I will only get 65 including state sponsorship, do you think I stand a chance at all?

Thanks guy and all the best to each of you.


----------



## Melodies7788

Abood said:


> Do u mean for invitations for the same guy. I think something is wrong with this DIBP. CPA, IPA, and ICAA are rejecting people left and right and still 3 months to receive invitation. This is really absurd.
> 
> We need to write emails to them. There must be punishment for those people who receive 4 invites. I think DIBP must scrutinize each candidate invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abood, 

I've seen your signature it's mentioned that you got negative outcome, do you mind to let me know what causes that u got negative outcome. 

I currently submit my assessment, I found my employer / HR made mistake with my gross and net salary... currently confuse whether it will affect my result?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Bilawal009

blackrider89 said:


> May 2016 if my memory serves. "And then there were none"




I lodged my EOI on 12 april 2016 with 65+5 for NSW sponsorship but still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Bilawal009 said:


> I lodged my EOI on 12 april 2016 with 65+5 for NSW sponsorship but still waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro could you mention the points break down and yours State.


----------



## HannahS

Does 65+5 superior english have any chance for nsw 190 or is there little hope now?


----------



## Bilawal009

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro could you mention the points break down and yours State.




65 with proficient English + PY
65+5 NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNHA

kevinlee said:


> Thanks for your reply blackrider.
> 
> That's funny that the former got approved earlier than the latter although he/she submitted the NSW application later .
> 
> I forgot to mention that I got my NSW invitation under Accountant (General) 22111. 70 points , Proficient English , PY + 1 year working experience.
> 
> Do you know anyone got their NSW application processed under Accountant (General) 22111 but not External Auditor?
> 
> Thanks again


Hi Kelvin!

I got the invitation from NSW on 25/11 for General Accountant with 70 points (Superior English). I lodged my State Nomination on 28/11. Now I am waiting to hear back from them.

Yeah! one of my friends got the approval from NSW within 1 week. So I dont really know how it works.

I guess Blackrider would know more about this.

Cheers


----------



## blackrider89

HannahS said:


> Does 65+5 superior english have any chance for nsw 190 or is there little hope now?


Not much hope this financial year unfortunately. Wishing you best of luck though; you may get it first thing in the morning one day (this financial year) who knows mate .


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Hi Kelvin!
> 
> I got the invitation from NSW on 25/11 for General Accountant with 70 points (Superior English). I lodged my State Nomination on 28/11. Now I am waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Yeah! one of my friends got the approval from NSW within 1 week. So I dont really know how it works.
> 
> I guess Blackrider would know more about this.
> 
> Cheers


Is your friend a lady? Hopefully you will be getting the Nomination prior to X-mas. But don't quote me on this because X-mas is delaying everything you know. 

It works quite randomly; based on luck at times I'd say.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> Is your friend a lady? Hopefully you will be getting the Nomination prior to X-mas. But don't quote me on this because X-mas is delaying everything you know.
> 
> It works quite randomly; based on luck at times I'd say.


It is a guy from Melbourne Blackrider89!

Yeah! Fingers crossed that everything will go well


----------



## HannahS

blackrider89 said:


> HannahS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does 65+5 superior english have any chance for nsw 190 or is there little hope now?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much hope this financial year unfortunately. Wishing you best of luck though; you may get it first thing in the morning one day (this financial year) who knows mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Cheers Blackrider


----------



## Ahamudul

Next invitation round..14 December. 

Auzzi group told my friend. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## tan011

Today I got my grant.

Thanks everyone in this forum


----------



## Amrita.khangura

tan011 said:


> Today I got my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum


Congratulations 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

tan011 said:


> Today I got my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum


Congrats

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melodies7788

tan011 said:


> Today I got my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum


Congratss.. do you mind to share how many points u have and grant from 189 or 190?

thankss...


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

A query on if EOI invitation gets expired, then:
After an EOI invite gets expired after 60 days of invitation email, then in the next inviation round that EOI will again be sent invitation, then again after 60 days, if the second invite also gets expired, then that EOI gets removed from skillselect. Then a new EOI needs to be submitted in skillselect for getting an invite based on new application.
Is this rule correct and is it applicable for both 189 visa and 190 visa? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## tan011

Melodies7788 said:


> Congratss.. do you mind to share how many points u have and grant from 189 or 190?
> 
> thankss...


189 visa 70 points 
Onshore 
Age 30
Study 15+5
Pte 10
Naati 5
Py 5
Doe 20th August 
ITA: 12 October 
Visa lodged: 12 October 
Co contact: 3rd November for form 80
Grant: 1st December


----------



## Mody30

tan011 said:


> Today I got my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum


Congratulations


----------



## Rab nawaz

tan011 said:


> Today I got my grant.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum


Congrts bro You are one of those luckiest 70 pointers who got it soon 70 will be exists in books only.


----------



## Divya_Jain

*Work experience eligibility*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and found it quite knowledgeable. Can someone please help me understand the question that I have in my case

I got done my skill assessment (only qualifications) from CPA Australia in March'2016
Below are my qualifications and the assesment outcome

Bachelor of Commerce : Passed in June 2008
CPA Assessment outcome : Assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree

C.A (from ICAI) : Passed in January 2011
CPA Assessment outcome : Assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree

Overall Assessment Outcome : Academically suitable for migration under ANCO 221111. Competency areas met 9/9

I have a relevant work experience of 2 years and 9 months after my Bachelor of Commerce but before my C.A. Can I consider claiming points for this employment episode as it is after my firstt qualification (B.Com) which is assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree by CPA

My overall timelines are as follows

Bachlor of Commerce : June 2008 - Assessed comparable to Australian Bachelor degree
1st Employment : July 2008 to January 2011
C.A : January 2011 - Assessedcomparable to Australian Bachelor degree
2nd Employment : Feb'2011 till date

Will be glad if someone can respond to this
Thanks,
Divya


----------



## sadduaks

Divya_Jain said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and found it quite knowledgeable. Can someone please help me understand the question that I have in my case
> 
> I got done my skill assessment (only qualifications) from CPA Australia in March'2016
> Below are my qualifications and the assesment outcome
> 
> Bachelor of Commerce : Passed in June 2008
> CPA Assessment outcome : Assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree
> 
> C.A (from ICAI) : Passed in January 2011
> CPA Assessment outcome : Assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree
> 
> Overall Assessment Outcome : Academically suitable for migration under ANCO 221111. Competency areas met 9/9
> 
> I have a relevant work experience of 2 years and 9 months after my Bachelor of Commerce but before my C.A. Can I consider claiming points for this employment episode as it is after my firstt qualification (B.Com) which is assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor's degree by CPA
> 
> My overall timelines are as follows
> 
> Bachlor of Commerce : June 2008 - Assessed comparable to Australian Bachelor degree
> 1st Employment : July 2008 to January 2011
> C.A : January 2011 - Assessedcomparable to Australian Bachelor degree
> 2nd Employment : Feb'2011 till date
> 
> Will be glad if someone can respond to this
> Thanks,
> Divya


Hi Divya,

When you did your articleship?

regards
Aks


----------



## Melodies7788

tan011 said:


> 189 visa 70 points
> Onshore
> Age 30
> Study 15+5
> Pte 10
> Naati 5
> Py 5
> Doe 20th August
> ITA: 12 October
> Visa lodged: 12 October
> Co contact: 3rd November for form 80
> Grant: 1st December



Whoaaa thanksss at least see there's hope for 70 points...


----------



## Divya_Jain

sadduaks said:


> Hi Divya,
> 
> When you did your articleship?
> 
> regards
> Aks


Hi,

I finished articleship in Oct'2010. However the work exp that I am checking over here is other than articleship and was paid as well as more than 20 hours per week with a private firm

Thanks


----------



## sadduaks

Divya_Jain said:


> Hi,
> 
> I finished articleship in Oct'2010. However the work exp that I am checking over here is other than articleship and was paid as well as more than 20 hours per week with a private firm
> 
> Thanks


Hello, 

As per my understanding to claim a work experience you need to be a full time employee with some 40 hours per week criteria. A 20 hour week might not earn you a full credit of 2 years and 9 months. You might get a proportionate credit for your work experience. 

Other more experienced forum members are invited to throw some light on this matter. 

regards
Aks


----------



## Divya_Jain

sadduaks said:


> Divya_Jain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I finished articleship in Oct'2010. However the work exp that I am checking over here is other than articleship and was paid as well as more than 20 hours per week with a private firm
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> As per my understanding to claim a work experience you need to be a full time employee with some 40 hours per week criteria. A 20 hour week might not earn you a full credit of 2 years and 9 months. You might get a proportionate credit for your work experience.
> 
> Other more experienced forum members are invited to throw some light on this matter.
> 
> regards
> Aks
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing your view. But are you sure if I can claim points for a proportionate period of 2.9 years basis no. of hours worked


----------



## Lord Vestoink

*Similar trend seen last year*



Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts bro You are one of those luckiest 70 pointers who got it soon 70 will be exists in books only.


I don't know what's up with you but no need for the scare mongering. I have a friend who works in immigration, here in W.A, and he doesn't see that happening anytime soon. The only reason why the cut-off point jumped to 70 points was the culling of available slots for accountants. A 75 point cut-off will happen if they half the occupation ceilings of accountants again next year. Looking at last year's trend, 70 pointers should still get in all the way till the june 30 next year. It's following a similar trend to the one we saw in the 15-16 invites, albeit with a delay of a few days.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> I don't know what's up with you but no need for the scare mongering. I have a friend who works in immigration, here in W.A, and he doesn't see that happening anytime soon. The only reason why the cut-off point jumped to 70 points was the culling of available slots for accountants. A 75 point cut-off will happen if they half the occupation ceilings of accountants again next year. Looking at last year's trend, 70 pointers should still get in all the way till the june 30 next year. It's following a similar trend to the one we saw in the 15-16 invites, albeit with a delay of a few days.


Partially agree with you.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Qasimkhan said:


> Partially agree with you.


Why the partial agreement? Care to share with the rest here?


----------



## quantum07

*65+5 Superior English*

To all the 65+5 Superiors 

Are you all ready? Your time is gonna come soon. 2017 January will be your time. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

For those of you who want a rough estimate, you have to be on 70 points now. 

07-09-15
2211	Accountants	70	6 August 2015 11.13 am

09-10-15
2211	Accountants	70	16 August 2015 1.02 am

23-10-15
2211	Accountants	70	26 August 2015 3.17 pm

06-11-15
2211	Accountants	70	31 August 2015 12.43 pm

23-11-15
2211	Accountants	70	9 September 2015 5.26 pm

04-12-15
2211	Accountants	70	21 September 2015 5.25 pm

18-12-15
2211	Accountants	70	9 October 2015 4.48 pm

08-01-16
2211	Accountants	70	19 November 2015 10.13 am

22-01-16
2211	Accountants	70	19 January 2016 12.49 am

Now looking at this year's trend;

01-09-16
2211	Accountants	70	31 July 2016 10.51 am

14-09-16
2211	Accountants	70	5 August 2016 9.59 pm

28-09-16
2211	Accountants	70	16 August 2016 4.50 pm

12-10-16
2211	Accountants	70	20 August 2016 10.07 pm

26-10-16
2211	Accountants	70	25 August 2016 6.56 pm

09-11-16
2211	Accountants	70	28 August 2016 5.29 pm

For those of you who are still wondering why august is taking up a long time to clear, that's because alot of students finish their degrees in july, which means many people get the degree assessment done in August. Hence, this is the case. Take a chill pill and mark my words, the bottleneck will clear up.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> Why the partial agreement? Care to share with the rest here?


Situation is worse this year my frd, last year we have seen people got ss190 with 65+5 even without sup.eng. This year people are willing to secure ss190 with 70 points.
We have seen less no of people with 70 points went for ss 190 last year. We cannot
Deny the increased competition this year.


----------



## HannahS

quantum07 said:


> To all the 65+5 Superiors
> 
> Are you all ready? Your time is gonna come soon. 2017 January will be your time. Good luck everyone.


Hi quantum, just wondered what makes you say that? not that I am complaining


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lord Vestoink said:


> For those of you who want a rough estimate, you have to be on 70 points now.
> 
> 07-09-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	6 August 2015 11.13 am
> 
> 09-10-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	16 August 2015 1.02 am
> 
> 23-10-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	26 August 2015 3.17 pm
> 
> 06-11-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	31 August 2015 12.43 pm
> 
> 23-11-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	9 September 2015 5.26 pm
> 
> 04-12-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	21 September 2015 5.25 pm
> 
> 18-12-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	9 October 2015 4.48 pm
> 
> 08-01-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	19 November 2015 10.13 am
> 
> 22-01-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	19 January 2016 12.49 am
> 
> Now looking at this year's trend;
> 
> 01-09-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	31 July 2016 10.51 am
> 
> 14-09-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	5 August 2016 9.59 pm
> 
> 28-09-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	16 August 2016 4.50 pm
> 
> 12-10-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	20 August 2016 10.07 pm
> 
> 26-10-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	25 August 2016 6.56 pm
> 
> 09-11-16
> 2211	Accountants	70	28 August 2016 5.29 pm
> 
> For those of you who are still wondering why august is taking up a long time to clear, that's because alot of students finish their degrees in july, which means many people get the degree assessment done in August. Hence, this is the case. Take a chill pill and mark my words, the bottleneck will clear up.



In my view, you didnt realise the ground facts and sometime it is good to accept the truth instead of false hopes and dreaming good news from dibp and with every passing day we all know acconting is sinking more faster than titanic.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> In my view, you didnt realise the ground facts and sometime it is good to accept the truth instead of false hopes and dreaming good news from dibp and with every passing day we all know acconting is sinking more faster than titanic.


Only AWPA knows better than us whether accounting is sinking in future or not.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Only AWPA knows better than us whether accounting is sinking in future or not.



I know but you can clearly see after every round situation is getting worse which is clearly indicating either the points will jump or the cut offs for 70s will touch more than 6 months and you cannot say the ceiling will not finish before june or in the start of june so when those days comes up with previous cut offs what will happen we all know dont you?


----------



## Qasimkhan

:rain:


Rab nawaz said:


> I know but you can clearly see after every round situation is getting worse which is clearly indicating either the points will jump or the cut offs for 70s will touch more than 6 months and you cannot say the ceiling will not finish before june or in the start of june so when those days comes up with previous cut offs what will happen we all know dont you?


Agree, but your ignoring the role of ss190. I think now 70 pointers will target ss190
Rather than 189.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Rab nawaz said:


> I know but you can clearly see after every round situation is getting worse which is clearly indicating either the points will jump or the cut offs for 70s will touch more than 6 months and you cannot say the ceiling will not finish before june or in the start of june so when those days comes up with previous cut offs what will happen we all know dont you?


Correct to a certain extent, but till the time comes where 75 is the minimum, that's going to be awhile from now. Why more 70 pointers are applying for SS is because of the waiting time. People just can't be bothered waiting anymore. The backlog will clear up soon, and that's when you'll see lesser people applying for SS with 70 points. It's due to the occupation ceilings for accounting. That's the main reason why the points cut offs are so high. There's rumours flying around everywhere, I suggest you stop listening to them.

First, Accounting is probably not going to be removed from the SOL.

Second, numbers are severely shrinking for international student intakes in Accounting, and it's affecting the smaller universities. 

There is a link from further down in this thread about why it can't be removed. The government knows a little thing or two about lost revenue, and that's a very big thing for them. They won't take the risk. Just mark my words, check out the occupation ceilings for next year, if it gets cut down to below 2000, then I'll admit I'm wrong. But it's going to remain at 2500, which means 70 pointers will get an invite till at least late next year, unless something drastic happens and suddenly we see huge numbers of people getting 75 points within the next 12 months.

So let's say you apply now with 70 points in the 189 visa queue, you're going to get an invite, but you have to wait till at least February or March to get your invite, the waiting time's longer, but it's pretty much the same. Only now people are going for PYs and NAATI courses, and agencies are trying to offer packages for students planning to study accounting. They would have a much harder time getting an invite.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> Correct to a certain extent, but till the time comes where 75 is the minimum, that's going to be awhile from now. Why more 70 pointers are applying for SS is because of the waiting time. People just can't be bothered waiting anymore. The backlog will clear up soon, and that's when you'll see lesser people applying for SS with 70 points. It's due to the occupation ceilings for accounting. That's the main reason why the points cut offs are so high. There's rumours flying around everywhere, I suggest you stop listening to them.
> 
> First, Accounting is probably not going to be removed from the SOL.
> 
> Second, numbers are severely shrinking for international student intakes in Accounting, and it's affecting the smaller universities.
> 
> There is a link from further down in this thread about why it can't be removed. The government knows a little thing or two about lost revenue, and that's a very big thing for them. They won't take the risk. Just mark my words, check out the occupation ceilings for next year, if it gets cut down to below 2000, then I'll admit I'm wrong. But it's going to remain at 2500, which means 70 pointers will get an invite till at least late next year, unless something drastic happens and suddenly we see huge numbers of people getting 75 points within the next 12 months.
> 
> So let's say you apply now with 70 points in the 189 visa queue, you're going to get an invite, but you have to wait till at least February or March to get your invite, the waiting time's longer, but it's pretty much the same. Only now people are going for PYs and NAATI courses, and agencies are trying to offer packages for students planning to study accounting. They would have a much harder time getting an invite.


agree, but they can remove accounting for at least one just to divert people some where else. I am not sure it was 2003 or 2004 when dibp removed accounting for two years.


----------



## quantum07

Lord Vestoink said:


> Correct to a certain extent, but till the time comes where 75 is the minimum, that's going to be awhile from now. Why more 70 pointers are applying for SS is because of the waiting time. People just can't be bothered waiting anymore. The backlog will clear up soon, and that's when you'll see lesser people applying for SS with 70 points. It's due to the occupation ceilings for accounting. That's the main reason why the points cut offs are so high. There's rumours flying around everywhere, I suggest you stop listening to them.
> 
> First, Accounting is probably not going to be removed from the SOL.
> 
> Second, numbers are severely shrinking for international student intakes in Accounting, and it's affecting the smaller universities.
> 
> There is a link from further down in this thread about why it can't be removed. The government knows a little thing or two about lost revenue, and that's a very big thing for them. They won't take the risk. Just mark my words, check out the occupation ceilings for next year, if it gets cut down to below 2000, then I'll admit I'm wrong. But it's going to remain at 2500, which means 70 pointers will get an invite till at least late next year, unless something drastic happens and suddenly we see huge numbers of people getting 75 points within the next 12 months.
> 
> So let's say you apply now with 70 points in the 189 visa queue, you're going to get an invite, but you have to wait till at least February or March to get your invite, the waiting time's longer, but it's pretty much the same. Only now people are going for PYs and NAATI courses, and agencies are trying to offer packages for students planning to study accounting. They would have a much harder time getting an invite.


every word makes sense. i posted a article last month, Karl Konrad predicted the same. Accounting will not be removed.
save this message of mine, the ceiling will finally increase for accounting. yes, you all can laugh at me right now but that is definitely going to happen.

NEWS: IT and Accounting jobs increase in demand


It is that time of year again when rumours fly around that some occupation maybe removed from the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). Most of international guests studying accounting and IT at Australian universities as well those who have already completed their courses and waiting for their invitations to lodge a PR application, are nervously watching the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) site for changes to be announced.

Their are two main reasons we believe Accounting and IT will remain on the SOL:
Occupations no longer need to be removed from the SOL because the quota system can be manipulated by the DIBP to reduce the numbers if it is decided this is necessary. By the same mechanism the quota's may be increased from its current 2,500 places.
The economic impact would be immediate and severe on the Australian Educational Institutions that offer these courses. If the occupations were to be suddenly removed from the SOL students would jump out of their Accounting Degrees and the Professional Year Programs (PYP) like someone shouting bomb in the classroom. All the Accounting and IT PYP programs would instantly collapse and some of the smaller universities may actually follow suit.
A conservative Liberal government which thinks of jobs and money first is not about to let an economic meltdown of one of the countries largest source of international capital so the chances of your occupation being removed is about zero percent.

In addition to this logic as the reality that IT and Accountants have now moved up the scale of occupations in demand according to these figures recently released.











Overall then according this new data released and our points we have made above we have one simple message to all of those students and former students studying these two major occupations. Relax don't worry.


----------



## urooj

Hi everyone. I have just received an email that ive received a message in skill select would it be invitation? I cant contact my agent till sunday due to public holidays here 


Appreciate ur insights

2212 external auditor 
189 EOI 31 AUG 2015 60 points
updated 65 points MARCH 2016
190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS

points break down 
age 30
language 10 
education 15
experience 10


----------



## NP101

Situation is worst than the last year and it's getting worst and worst, it's really easy for people to hit 79+ in Pte now 
Every second student is getting 79+ And jumping on 70 

Don't quote me for that but I reckon cut off would be around January 2017 for 16-17 and ceiling will be up


----------



## blackrider89

urooj said:


> Hi everyone. I have just received an email that ive received a message in skill select would it be invitation? I cant contact my agent till sunday due to public holidays here
> 
> 
> Appreciate ur insights
> 
> 2212 external auditor
> 189 EOI 31 AUG 2015 60 points
> updated 65 points MARCH 2016
> 190 EOI 15/09/2016 70 POINTS
> 
> points break down
> age 30
> language 10
> education 15
> experience 10


No, it was not an invitation mate. Most likely a change in your points.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello everyone, 

When is next invitation round? 

Anyone knows? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ange007

Hi Friends.. can anyone of u tell me what are the closely related occupations for accounting which nt or other gov website mentions? 
Anyone could reply please..
Thanks heaps!


----------



## commie_rick

Ange007 said:


> Hi Friends.. can anyone of u tell me what are the closely related occupations for accounting which nt or other gov website mentions?
> Anyone could reply please..
> Thanks heaps!


Internal auditor , external auditor


----------



## blackrider89

commie_rick said:


> Internal auditor , external auditor


No, the two above-mentioned occupations are not closely related.

2 occupations are deemed to be similar if they share the same first 4 digits ANZSCO code.


----------



## azerty

Ahamudul said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> When is next invitation round?
> 
> Anyone knows?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Likely Dec 7.


----------



## sadduaks

Divya_Jain said:


> Thanks for sharing your view. But are you sure if I can claim points for a proportionate period of 2.9 years basis no. of hours worked


Not sure on this Divya


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> agree, but they can remove accounting for at least one just to divert people some where else. I am not sure it was 2003 or 2004 when dibp removed accounting for two years.


Yes and they always have plan b and i never believe they cannot remove accounting or the ceiling will not decrease yes they can do it anytime and when it comes to fair and unfair sorry to say dibp is always unfair and thats how the competition spark fear and the fear multiplies the money.


----------



## ali7827

hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed ✌&#55356;&#57341;️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice. 
finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me. 
the points break down is following.
age :30 
english : 20
edu: 15
comunity language :5 
total 70 
sub 189= 70 
sub 190 = 75
eoi sub : 28/09/2016
eoi updated 02/12/2016
thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!


----------



## summisingh22

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed &#55356;&#57341;️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice.
> finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me.
> the points break down is following.
> age :30
> english : 20
> edu: 15
> comunity language :5
> total 70
> sub 189= 70
> sub 190 = 75
> eoi sub : 28/09/2016
> eoi updated 02/12/2016
> thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!




Congrats what is naati?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed ✌��️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice.
> finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me.
> the points break down is following.
> age :30
> english : 20
> edu: 15
> comunity language :5
> total 70
> sub 189= 70
> sub 190 = 75
> eoi sub : 28/09/2016
> eoi updated 02/12/2016
> thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!


3-8 weeks from today mate.


----------



## Abood

Dear All, 

Please read the below report from Michaelpage Australia. 

They are optimistic regarding finance hiring. 

2016/17 Australia Salary & Employment Outlook


----------



## hamidaims

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed ✌��️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice.
> finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me.
> the points break down is following.
> age :30
> english : 20
> edu: 15
> comunity language :5
> total 70
> sub 189= 70
> sub 190 = 75
> eoi sub : 28/09/2016
> eoi updated 02/12/2016
> thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!


Ally Can you give me information that how can i di NAATI from Pakistan...I currently living in Pakistan...


----------



## ali7827

summisingh22 said:


> Congrats what is naati?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


national accreditation authority for translators and interpreters. if you pass their exam in your community languague you get extra 5 points.


----------



## ali7827

blackrider89 said:


> 3-8 weeks from today mate.


thanks for the reply. can i ask you another question plz. one of my friend told me that go for 190 because processing time for 190 is very quick compared to 189. he said you might have to wait one year to get visa grant after you get invited as the security clearance process takes very long. however im an onshore student. can you advise me on processing times plz.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed ✌&#55356;&#57341;️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice.
> finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me.
> the points break down is following.
> age :30
> english : 20
> edu: 15
> comunity language :5
> total 70
> sub 189= 70
> sub 190 = 75
> eoi sub : 28/09/2016
> eoi updated 02/12/2016
> thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!


What is naati? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

ali7827 said:


> thanks for the reply. can i ask you another question plz. one of my friend told me that go for 190 because processing time for 190 is very quick compared to 189. he said you might have to wait one year to get visa grant after you get invited as the security clearance process takes very long. however im an onshore student. can you advise me on processing times plz.


190 in reality is not quicker than 189. 

Nope, 1 year is way too long and I haven't seen any cases that take more than 5 months to be finalised.


----------



## ali7827

hamidaims said:


> Ally Can you give me information that how can i di NAATI from Pakistan...I currently living in Pakistan...


first if all u need to find naati office in pakistan. im not sure if they have one in pakistan. then submit a eoi to naati office along with fee and application form. they can take upto 12 weeks to more than 6 months to organize a test date. 
they need certain number of candidates to organise a test if they cant get enough people they will give the fee back. 
it is quite complicated and time taking process when youre outside Australia.
in aus fee is 1050 dollars overseas it can cost you more. 
if you can find a naati office in pakistan Nd youre desparate to score these 5 points then you can travel to uae! this would be extreme case scanario.
i hope you find something and good luck if you need help you cN ask me thanks


----------



## ali7827

blackrider89 said:


> 190 in reality is not quicker than 189.
> 
> Nope, 1 year is way too long and I haven't seen any cases that take more than 5 months to be finalised.


thanks for the reply. 
which one is better. if you were in my place what would u do? 
what is the benefit choosing 189 over 190. 
my job is in sydney nsw and in near future no plans to move outside sydney.
please guide me what would be best route for me to get pr. thanks


----------



## Lord Vestoink

ali7827 said:


> thanks for the reply.
> which one is better. if you were in my place what would u do?
> what is the benefit choosing 189 over 190.
> my job is in sydney nsw and in near future no plans to move outside sydney.
> please guide me what would be best route for me to get pr. thanks


The 189 has no restrictions on your location. The 190 would require to you remain in NSW for a period of at least 2 years.

If you have 70+5 points for 190, then there's a chance for you to get a quick invite.


----------



## 1330690

so how many people have superior english now that everyone knows about the joke that is PTE.
How can 65s ever hope to get invited...


----------



## Lord Vestoink

arjunvir91 said:


> so how many people have superior english now that everyone knows about the joke that is PTE.
> How can 65s ever hope to get invited...


Well, I agree that PTE is a joke. That's why I went with IELTS, more companies prefer it still.


----------



## ali7827

Lord Vestoink said:


> The 189 has no restrictions on your location. The 190 would require to you remain in NSW for a period of at least 2 years.
> 
> If you have 70+5 points for 190, then there's a chance for you to get a quick invite.


thanks for your sugesstion .


----------



## Lord Vestoink

ali7827 said:


> thanks for your sugesstion .


No worries!


----------



## 1330690

Lord Vestoink said:


> Well, I agree that PTE is a joke. That's why I went with IELTS, more companies prefer it still.


For NSW/aus govt pte=ielts bud. You get nothing extra for doing ielts


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> The 189 has no restrictions on your location. The 190 would require to you remain in NSW for a period of at least 2 years.
> 
> If you have 70+5 points for 190, then there's a chance for you to get a quick invite.[/QU
> 
> I dnt think so there is any restriction , yes morally u can say that but it is not obligatory


----------



## OctNovDec

I think the anxiety needs to be brought down in this thread. As much as it may dishearten us, they are not going to reduce the minimum 70 for accountants. If some x number of people are not responding to their invites then don't forget that they have 10x number of people with equal points waiting. They are not exhausting the ceiling either. It is very conspicuous that they are doing like 100 invites per round i.e., 200 per month and that will run dry the 2500 by the time June arrives. Contrary to the ceiling for industrial/mechanical engineers which is almost done - 1300/1600

The only hurdle to go over in Aus migration is getting an invitation. Therefore, for those who are at 65, it's best to give a try at NAATI. I don't suggest writing from home country itself either. See if you can go to Aus on a visit and try. Otherwise, without 70, it is going to be hopeless to be waiting.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bottleneck_007

Lord Vestoink said:


> For those of you who want a rough estimate, you have to be on 70 points now.
> 
> 07-09-15
> 2211	Accountants	70	6 August 2015 11.13 am
> .......
> For those of you who are still wondering why august is taking up a long time to clear, that's because alot of students finish their degrees in july, which means many people get the degree assessment done in August. Hence, this is the case. Take a chill pill and mark my words, the bottleneck will clear up.


makes sense mate! thank you for this.,..
a lot of people are spreading negativity and chaos around. i believe a lot of people only get to IMAGINE of doing NAATI and Professional Year after looking at this forum. And if this keeps going on, there is no doubt the cut-off will go to 75 and beyond.


----------



## bottleneck_007

quantum07 said:


> every word makes sense. i posted a article last month, Karl Konrad predicted the same. Accounting will not be removed.
> save this message of mine, the ceiling will finally increase for accounting. yes, you all can laugh at me right now but that is definitely going to happen.


Hey Quantum - just wondering, what is your EOI date's format? DD/MM or MM/DD?


----------



## commie_rick

Lord Vestoink said:


> Well, I agree that PTE is a joke. That's why I went with IELTS, more companies prefer it still.


I went for both and my scores are the same. The joke is on me


----------



## jiekhang

May I know what is the reason behind would you believe that 65 + 5 with superior English will be invited in January 2016?


----------



## Rab nawaz

jiekhang said:


> May I know what is the reason behind would you believe that 65 + 5 with superior English will be invited in January 2016?


People overhere have their own opinion, expectitions and estimations so keep moving with the flow and believe me NSW SS is more unpredictable than illumanti.


----------



## Melodies7788

:caked:


ali7827 said:


> hello everyone, today i got the result from nasti for the test that i took earlier in october. Guess what ! ... i passed ✌��️. i am super excited. i advice everyone struggling to score those extra 5 points that plz try naati. if i can do it anyone can do it you just need some practice.
> finally, can some one estimate the time of invitation for me.
> the points break down is following.
> age :30
> english : 20
> edu: 15
> comunity language :5
> total 70
> sub 189= 70
> sub 190 = 75
> eoi sub : 28/09/2016
> eoi updated 02/12/2016
> thanks for your time and consideration i wish u all best of luck!


Is it hard to pass the NAATI exam?
I've been searching for NAATI need more information as the exam is $1,000 AUD so expensive... 3x price of PTE 

Please share information thank you


----------



## hamidaims

I have the reason that NSW will invite from January 17...
May be I am wrong but Its my opinion..

DIBP has showed, they will invite 4700 Accountants.

2500 for 189
2200 for 190, 489, 186

Till to date NSW has invited very few Accountants with 70+5 points.
So, 65+5 pointers have very good chance. They have almost 2200 seats left.

Hope 2200 invitations are left and they may start bulk invitations at any time during this year. So, we should wait for it.


----------



## azerty

hamidaims said:


> I have the reason that NSW will invite from January 17...
> May be I am wrong but Its my opinion..
> 
> DIBP has showed, they will invite 4700 Accountants.
> 
> 2500 for 189
> 2200 for 190, 489, 186
> 
> Till to date NSW has invited very few Accountants with 70+5 points.
> So, 65+5 pointers have very good chance. They have almost 2200 seats left.
> 
> Hope 2200 invitations are left and they may start bulk invitations at any time during this year. So, we should wait for it.


2200 is a bit too optimistic imho. NSW does not get all of the 2200 places.

Anyways, with 70 pointers falling over each other by submitting multiple EOIs, I don't expect many 65+5s to get a look in through this route unless the 70 point queue clears up somehow.


----------



## hamidaims

azerty said:


> 2200 is a bit too optimistic imho. NSW does not get all of the 2200 places.
> 
> Anyways, with 70 pointers falling over each other by submitting multiple EOIs, I don't expect many 65+5s to get a look in through this route unless the 70 point queue clears up somehow.


Yes you are right 2200 is not only for NSW.. But to get invitations from other states is very difficult. They have tough requirements. So, NSW invites more.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> I have the reason that NSW will invite from January 17...
> May be I am wrong but Its my opinion..
> 
> DIBP has showed, they will invite 4700 Accountants.
> 
> 2500 for 189
> 2200 for 190, 489, 186
> 
> Till to date NSW has invited very few Accountants with 70+5 points.
> So, 65+5 pointers have very good chance. They have almost 2200 seats left.
> 
> Hope 2200 invitations are left and they may start bulk invitations at any time during this year. So, we should wait for it.


Hahaha where did you get these figures and hats off for yours extreme positive approach and secondly, you had mentioned before you gonna apply for WA Ss and you have solid chances to get the job offer letter so can i ask what happend with that?


----------



## quantum07

bottleneck_007 said:


> Hey Quantum - just wondering, what is your EOI date's format? DD/MM or MM/DD?


1st December 2016, i updated my eoi with experience points. 
My original date was 27th September 2016.


----------



## quantum07

azerty said:


> 2200 is a bit too optimistic imho. NSW does not get all of the 2200 places.
> 
> Anyways, with 70 pointers falling over each other by submitting multiple EOIs, I don't expect many 65+5s to get a look in through this route unless the 70 point queue clears up somehow.


Even though it is bit too optimistic, look at it this way, no other states invite accountants as easily as NSW, so even if you take into consideration of WA and NT, NSW would be getting the maximum invites.
So, 65+5 will surely go through.
The question is when is it going to happen. 
Jan or Feb


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> Even though it is bit too optimistic, look at it this way, no other states invite accountants as easily as NSW, so even if you take into consideration of WA and NT, NSW would be getting the maximum invites.
> So, 65+5 will surely go through.
> The question is when is it going to happen.
> Jan or Feb


65+5 with Superior not proficient and some of them not all of them thats what i believe.


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Hahaha where did you get these figures and hats off for yours extreme positive approach and secondly, you had mentioned before you gonna apply for WA Ss and you have solid chances to get the job offer letter so can i ask what happend with that?


Rab Nawaz.....I can get WA job offer letter very easily......But, I have relatives in NSW. So NSW is my preference. If there will not invitations in coming months for NSW then I will go for WA.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz.....I can get WA job offer letter very easily......But, I have relatives in NSW. So NSW is my preference. If there will not invitations in coming months for NSW then I will go for WA.



I think yours first priority shoud be land in Australia isnt it and you are the one highly passionate and positive about WA SS and now all of the sudden you are moved back to NSW.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 65+5 with Superior not proficient and some of them not all of them thats what i believe.


Not only superior english plus experience.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Not only superior english plus experience.


Yes absolutely correct.


----------



## hamidaims

Qasimkhan said:


> Not only superior english plus experience.


There are very very few Accountants who have 65+5+Superior+Experience...
May be less than 20 Accountants who have submitted EOI with this profile.

In my opinion, Expected Accountants EOI submission have these profiles. Up-to-date.

1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.

So, hope for the best for 1,2 and 3. If NSW will start in January then they will catch minimum 500 Accountants.

Now tell......Rab Nawaz and Qasim Khan..

Do you agree with my figures or not?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> There are very very few Accountants who have 65+5+Superior+Experience...
> May be less than 20 Accountants who have submitted EOI with this profile.
> 
> In my opinion, Expected Accountants EOI submission have these profiles. Up-to-date.
> 
> 1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
> 2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
> 3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
> 4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.
> 
> So, hope for the best for 1,2 and 3. If NSW will start in January then they will catch minimum 500 Accountants.
> 
> Now tell......Rab Nawaz and Qasim Khan..
> 
> Do you agree with my figures or not?


Bro you need to consider dozens of countries and thats what i will recommend and let me tell you just one thing accounting graduates are more than honey bees in Australia and the probability of aformentioned criteria is huge and these figures are just a tip of the ice burg.


----------



## azerty

I'm not going to debate the possibility of 65s getting an invite thru NSW. But I do believe that if you find an alternative, either by increasing your points, or by sponsorship from another state or company, you should probably go for it.

Changes are coming, and I don't know if it will be good or bad news for you when it does.
https://www.google.com.sg/amp/s/amp...crease-violent-extremism-20161129-gt0h7s.html


----------



## quantum07

azerty said:


> I'm not going to debate the possibility of 65s getting an invite thru NSW. But I do believe that if you find an alternative, either by increasing your points, or by sponsorship from another state or company, you should probably go for it.
> 
> Changes are coming, and I don't know if it will be good or bad news for you when it does.
> https://www.google.com.sg/amp/s/amp...crease-violent-extremism-20161129-gt0h7s.html


This will never happen, did you read the article? This will make them lose millions of dollars.


----------



## azerty

quantum07 said:


> This will never happen, did you read the article? This will make them lose millions of dollars.


Perhaps I need to claify. I am talking about changes to the Permanent Visa framework. Been hearing about it for the past year and am expecting a change soon. Hopefully after this FY.

Changes are already being made to the temporary visas.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/rep...ration-and-temporary-activity-visa-programmes

which is why I say changes are coming. Some of you may be better off after the change, or you may not. So I said if you qualify, go for it.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> Perhaps I need to claify. I am talking about changes to the Permanent Visa framework. Been hearing about it for the past year and am expecting a change soon. Hopefully after this FY.
> 
> Changes are already being made to the temporary visas.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/rep...ration-and-temporary-activity-visa-programmes
> 
> which is why I say changes are coming. Some of you may be better off after the change, or you may not. So I said if you qualify, go for it.


Yes you r right, i heard that they are introducing a provisional visa for pr holders next fy.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes you r right, i heard that they are introducing a provisional visa for pr holders next fy.



This time they are gonna do big changes in SOL and in all other visas. In my view the whole game is dependent on NSW SS big round in january or febuary and if nothing happen or there are very few invites for top scorers, in that case 75s will be normal and the cut off for 70s will cross infinity. Qasim you will have 70 in feb arnt you so even in yours case if they will clear most of the 70s or 65+5 you will have chance before the ceiling finish but if you will fall in next SOL the game is gonna be harder for you as well.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> This time they are gonna do big changes in SOL and in all other visas. In my view the whole game is dependent on NSW SS big round in january or febuary and if nothing happen or there are very few invites for top scorers, in that case 75s will be normal and the cut off for 70s will cross infinity. Qasim you will have 70 in feb arnt you so even in yours case if they will clear most of the 70s or 65+5 you will have chance before the ceiling finish but if you will fall in next SOL the game is gonna be harder for you as well.


Yes you r right but if i dnt get any invite this fy , next fy i will claim 5 points for partner
Skills so i will be at 75 points.In jan or feb new sol will be available then we will see whats going be happen.


----------



## mianjahangir

I have 55 points and I have applied for NSW state nomination, I am an electrical engineer and I have masters degree, recent graduate with no experience. what are the chances of NSW and should I move Tasmania before its too late? at the moment I have 7 each. please suggest anything, regards


----------



## ali7827

does anyone know what is the date of next invitation round for nsw sub 190 thanks


----------



## quantum07

azerty said:


> Perhaps I need to claify. I am talking about changes to the Permanent Visa framework. Been hearing about it for the past year and am expecting a change soon. Hopefully after this FY.
> 
> Changes are already being made to the temporary visas.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/about/rep...ration-and-temporary-activity-visa-programmes
> 
> which is why I say changes are coming. Some of you may be better off after the change, or you may not. So I said if you qualify, go for it.


Yes temporary visas are okay, but, i don't think they will change the laws for Permanent visas, the bill will not pass through. This will have a big impact on the Immigration inflow, the biggest will be for student visas.

Coming back to your point, isn't provisional visas already in place, i mean the 489 visas.

There have been many things into consideration which us nornal people don't even know of. Few years back on SBS there was a debate where they wanted to stop permanent immigration visas like UK, but that is not possible for time being in a country like Australia, they need skilled migrants and one more thing is if god forbids this gets through. This will see a major drop in students and workers 

Who will leave their settled life in India Pakistan or say any country they live in and Go to Australia on a provisional visa wjere there will be no guarante of a job because of their visa status, no company would hire a immigrant who is not permanent.

A lot of Students on 485 visas face the same issue, they don't get jobs into their own field because of their temporary status.

So, Provisional visa, Meh.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ali7827 said:


> does anyone know what is the date of next invitation round for nsw sub 190 thanks


There is no fixed date for state round, its totally up to state whenever they want to do a round, usually they do on friday.


----------



## azerty

quantum07 said:


> Yes temporary visas are okay, but, i don't think they will change the laws for Permanent visas, the bill will not pass through. This will have a big impact on the Immigration inflow, the biggest will be for student visas.
> 
> Coming back to your point, isn't provisional visas already in place, i mean the 489 visas.
> 
> There have been many things into consideration which us nornal people don't even know of. Few years back on SBS there was a debate where they wanted to stop permanent immigration visas like UK, but that is not possible for time being in a country like Australia, they need skilled migrants and one more thing is if god forbids this gets through. This will see a major drop in students and workers
> 
> Who will leave their settled life in India Pakistan or say any country they live in and Go to Australia on a provisional visa wjere there will be no guarante of a job because of their visa status, no company would hire a immigrant who is not permanent.
> 
> A lot of Students on 485 visas face the same issue, they don't get jobs into their own field because of their temporary status.
> 
> So, Provisional visa, Meh.


Changes happen from time to time. It's the reason why 885 and 185 visas are no longer being issued and you are now applying for 189 visas.

Nothing in the leaked report is final and they may not end up forcing all new immigrants to take on provisional visas. But the takeaway is changes are happening (new visa classes), and with the immigration Minister's less than friendly proposals in his leaked cabinet report, I don't like to risk waiting for his changes if I can.


----------



## quantum07

azerty said:


> Changes happen from time to time. It's the reason why 885 and 185 visas are no longer being issued and you are now applying for 189 visas.
> 
> Nothing in the leaked report is final and they may not end up forcing all new immigrants to take on provisional visas. But the takeaway is changes are happening (new visa classes), and with the immigration Minister's less than friendly proposals in his leaked cabinet report, I don't like to risk waiting for his changes if I can.


Absolutely, you are correct, but the same proposals are being made from 2010.
If 885 and 185 were scrapped, didn't the points required to apply for the Skilled visas set at 65 initially but than bought down to 60? 

Australia cannot afford to lose their 20 billion dollar industry.

So, According to me, changes will surely be made because change is constant but not at this scale by losing a lot of income.


----------



## azerty

quantum07 said:


> Absolutely, you are correct, but the same proposals are being made from 2010.
> If 885 and 185 were scrapped, didn't the points required to apply for the Skilled visas set at 65 initially but than bought down to 60?
> 
> Australia cannot afford to lose their 20 billion dollar industry.
> 
> So, According to me, changes will surely be made because change is constant but not at this scale by losing a lot of income.


Well, I'm definitely hoping the direct PR route doesn't get taken out; but, they are making a change regardless. You can't know if you will end up worse off after the change.

It really is up to you if you want to brave those changes in the end.


----------



## quantum07

azerty said:


> Well, I'm definitely hoping the direct PR route doesn't get taken out; but, they are making a change regardless. You can't know if you will end up worse off after the change.
> 
> It really is up to you if you want to brave those changes in the end.


The ground realty is we can only "HOPE" because a lot of the changes that are framed in the cabinet doesn't get approved for many reasons.

This is politics my friend. They have to keep their voters happy.

Accounting was going to be off SOL is in the news for almost 7 years now! Has that happened as of yet? 

Don't take me in a wrong way my friend, each and every point you made makes sense but my Point is to implement Provisional visa before PR will not happen.


----------



## Rab nawaz

:spit:


quantum07 said:


> The ground realty is we can only "HOPE" because a lot of the changes that are framed in the cabinet doesn't get approved for many reasons.
> 
> This is politics my friend. They have to keep their voters happy.
> 
> Accounting was going to be off SOL is in the news for almost 7 years now! Has that happened as of yet?
> 
> Don't take me in a wrong way my friend, each and every point you made makes sense but my Point is to implement Provisional visa before PR will not happen.


They are removing accounting with every passing day and Soon when the points will jump to 75 or 80 what it means ? From 60 to 65 to 70 points they are letting us know to get away from Accounting and by word removed accounting can be explained in many ways for example, a big jump in cut offs, a huge jump in points or any other filter can be applied in next SOL.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> :spit:
> 
> They are removing accounting with every passing day and Soon when the points will jump to 75 or 80 what it means ? From 60 to 65 to 70 points they are letting us know to get away from Accounting and by word removed accounting can be explained in many ways for example, a big jump in cut offs, a huge jump in points or any other filter can be applied in next SOL.


Accounting is not an issue for Aus govt, the fear is no of immigrants in aus.
Therefore, they are tightening the police every year, as they are going to condense 457 occupation list,they ban the refugees , cutting down many other occupations and what not.


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> :spit:
> 
> They are removing accounting with every passing day and Soon when the points will jump to 75 or 80 what it means ? From 60 to 65 to 70 points they are letting us know to get away from Accounting and by word removed accounting can be explained in many ways for example, a big jump in cut offs, a huge jump in points or any other filter can be applied in next SOL.


How can removed from sol be compared to the Cutoff's getting higher? 

Do you think a lot of them will get to 80? Yes some of them but it is not possible for majority of them to reach 80.
Student's enrolling at the university's are not dumb enough to not understand what is happening with the immigration. 
In fact, more students have enrolled in 2016-2017 comparing to the previous year. 

If there is even a remote possibility of the occupations being removed from SOL, a lot of the Universities will have to close down their campuses.

The economy of any country doesn't work on one or two people recommending something and decision being taken without considerations.


----------



## misecmisc

quantum07 said:


> Absolutely, you are correct, but the same proposals are being made from 2010.
> If 885 and 185 were scrapped, didn't the points required to apply for the Skilled visas set at 65 initially but than bought down to 60?
> 
> Australia cannot afford to lose their 20 billion dollar industry.
> 
> So, According to me, changes will surely be made because change is constant but not at this scale by losing a lot of income.


Hi, I just now read the last 2 to 3 pages of this thread and I feel worried now. I don't have much information regarding Aus and its immigration policies. So few basic questions here:
1. Financial Year(FY) is referred to in the above posts - so does FY is from Jan to Dec or Jul to Jun or some different months? Please tell.
2. What is the reason for saying that Aus will lose money if they introduce a temporary visa before a PR?
3. Do companies in Aus usually have a requirement of applicant, to be an Aus citizen or having a PR to apply for their jobs? Meaning will having temporary visa not allow us to apply for jobs in Aus?
Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> How can removed from sol be compared to the Cutoff's getting higher?
> 
> Do you think a lot of them will get to 80? Yes some of them but it is not possible for majority of them to reach 80.
> Student's enrolling at the university's are not dumb enough to not understand what is happening with the immigration.
> In fact, more students have enrolled in 2016-2017 comparing to the previous year.
> 
> If there is even a remote possibility of the occupations being removed from SOL, a lot of the Universities will have to close down their campuses.
> 
> The economy of any country doesn't work on one or two people recommending something and decision being taken without considerations.


Yes true, i spoke to one of Accounting teachers at university, i am quoting his wording
" they won't remove accounting but they may increase or decrease no of seats".


----------



## quantum07

misecmisc said:


> Hi, I just now read the last 2 to 3 pages of this thread and I feel worried now. I don't have much information regarding Aus and its immigration policies. So few basic questions here:
> 1. Financial Year(FY) is referred to in the above posts - so does FY is from Jan to Dec or Jul to Jun or some different months? Please tell.
> 2. What is the reason for saying that Aus will lose money if they introduce a temporary visa before a PR?
> 3. Do companies in Aus usually have a requirement of applicant, to be an Aus citizen or having a PR to apply for their jobs? Meaning will having temporary visa not allow us to apply for jobs in Aus?
> Please clarify. Thanks.


July- June
Because 90% of students going to Australia to study want to stay there for good and if they are not certain of getting a permanent visa, no point of going there.

No such requirement but companies only prefer citizens or permanent resident's.


----------



## mittu22

Hi all, 

i need a small suggestion, what are the chances for getting invitation with ( 55 + 5 )points for 190.. could you please tell me. can i go ahead for 190 and what is current time period for my points. and how to get the points for spouse as she got relevant experience.

it would be helpful if reply ASAP.


----------



## Qasimkhan

mittu22 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i need a small suggestion, what are the chances for getting invitation with ( 55 + 5 )points for 190.. could you please tell me. can i go ahead for 190 and what is current time period for my points. and how to get the points for spouse as she got relevant experience.
> 
> it would be helpful if reply ASAP.


Unfortunately, no chance for you even if u able to boost up ur points up to 65+5


----------



## mittu22

but why the eligible points are 60 right


----------



## Vovo

mittu22 said:


> but why the eligible points are 60 right


Its the competition l guess. There are so many accountants with 70+ points going for ss. If you can increase your points to that level you stand a good chance. With 55+5 l agree that you can as well forget

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Vovo said:


> Its the competition l guess. There are so many accountants with 70+ points going for ss. If you can increase your points to that level you stand a good chance. With 55+5 l agree that you can as well forget
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


True


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc

quantum07 said:


> July- June
> Because 90% of students going to Australia to study want to stay there for good and if they are not certain of getting a permanent visa, no point of going there.
> 
> No such requirement but companies only prefer citizens or permanent resident's.


So then can the new rules regarding temporary visa, if it comes, can come into effect earliest from Jul-2017 or can it be from Jan-2017 also  ? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## mittu22

Vovo said:


> Its the competition l guess. There are so many accountants with 70+ points going for ss. If you can increase your points to that level you stand a good chance. With 55+5 l agree that you can as well forget
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ohk.. so can you please let me know how to get points for spouse ,, do i need to submit her documents for ACS anyhow she got IETLS 6.5 ..written on aug 2014..this is the only chance i can increase my points..


----------



## Vovo

mittu22 said:


> ohk.. so can you please let me know how to get points for spouse ,, do i need to submit her documents for ACS anyhow she got IETLS 6.5 ..written on aug 2014..this is the only chance i can increase my points..


Yes. She needs an assessment done if her occupation is on the skills list. I think l would advise you read the entire thread for this year and see how the competition is like. Spouse points are just 5 and even with 60+5 chances are very slim. 65+5 with superior english are still waiting. The competition is getting very tough

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## mittu22

Vovo said:


> Yes. She needs an assessment done if her occupation is on the skills list. I think l would advise you read the entire thread for this year and see how the competition is like. Spouse points are just 5 and even with 60+5 chances are very slim. 65+5 with superior english are still waiting. The competition is getting very tough
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


ok.. after 6 from now months i get 5 extra points from my acs.. so as of now i am planning to apply for 190 with 55 + 5. if i modify the EOI will they consider the new date or still they consider today's date.. please let me know.

thank you for replies..


----------



## Asdfer

Does anyone know how long it takes until NSW to nominate an applicant? I was invited on the 25th Nov 2016 and from the look of it, there were plenty of other people who were invited to apply on the same date. Accountant (General): 70 points
Age : 30 points
Education: 15
Min study req: 5
Eng: 20

Thanks in advance


----------



## azerty

misecmisc said:


> So then can the new rules regarding temporary visa, if it comes, can come into effect earliest from Jul-2017 or can it be from Jan-2017 also  ? Any ideas, please suggest. Thanks.


If you're asking about provisional visas, I don't think it's that far along to be suddenly implemented in Jan if it ever gets implemented.

But I'm guessing new visa subclasses to replace the current 189 visas like how they implemented the new 500 student visa to replace the 572-576? visas may be in the pipeline.


----------



## Vovo

mittu22 said:


> ok.. after 6 from now months i get 5 extra points from my acs.. so as of now i am planning to apply for 190 with 55 + 5. if i modify the EOI will they consider the new date or still they consider today's date.. please let me know.
> 
> thank you for replies..


Please take your time to read the dibp website. It has all the information you need. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx1

quantum07 said:


> How can removed from sol be compared to the Cutoff's getting higher?
> 
> Do you think a lot of them will get to 80? Yes some of them but it is not possible for majority of them to reach 80.
> Student's enrolling at the university's are not dumb enough to not understand what is happening with the immigration.
> In fact, more students have enrolled in 2016-2017 comparing to the previous year.
> 
> If there is even a remote possibility of the occupations being removed from SOL, a lot of the Universities will have to close down their campuses.
> 
> The economy of any country doesn't work on one or two people recommending something and decision being taken without considerations.


Its called simple economics my friend! SOL list tell about the most urgent demand for occuption in the economy. With more and more students graduating in accountng and applying for PR, the supply is meeting the demand eventually. With demand getting met, point requirements is getting higher too (because skilled migration for accounting has immense demand and with high demand comes high price/points requirement). 

So I guess in near future the point cutt off with increase and accounting will be subsequently be removed from SOL.


----------



## Abood

Alexx1 said:


> Its called simple economics my friend! SOL list tell about the most urgent demand for occuption in the economy. With more and more students graduating in accountng and applying for PR, the supply is meeting the demand eventually. With demand getting met, point requirements is getting higher too (because skilled migration for accounting has immense demand and with high demand comes high price/points requirement).
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess in near future the point cutt off with increase and accounting will be subsequently be removed from SOL.




Demand cannot be met be recent graduates. There is a demand for experience accountants. If this is not the case, they will remove accountants from SOL immediately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivetka233

when is last cut off and how many points? Why they dont updating details?


----------



## ivetka233

hamidaims said:


> There are very very few Accountants who have 65+5+Superior+Experience...
> May be less than 20 Accountants who have submitted EOI with this profile.
> 
> In my opinion, Expected Accountants EOI submission have these profiles. Up-to-date.
> 
> 1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
> 2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
> 3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
> 4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.
> 
> So, hope for the best for 1,2 and 3. If NSW will start in January then they will catch minimum 500 Accountants.
> 
> Now tell......Rab Nawaz and Qasim Khan..
> 
> Do you agree with my figures or not?



Who said you there are 2000 accountants in que with 70 points?


----------



## quantum07

Alexx1 said:


> Its called simple economics my friend! SOL list tell about the most urgent demand for occuption in the economy. With more and more students graduating in accountng and applying for PR, the supply is meeting the demand eventually. With demand getting met, point requirements is getting higher too (because skilled migration for accounting has immense demand and with high demand comes high price/points requirement).
> 
> So I guess in near future the point cutt off with increase and accounting will be subsequently be removed from SOL.


Well champ, the demand Supply doesn't work with your simple economics. The accounting body doesn't agree to your economics, nor does the job market, see the recent report by the job market. 
They need more accountants in the industry right now. The accounting industry is more in demand right now to what it was last year. 
It has moved up the ladder.


----------



## Melodies7788

Qasimkhan said:


> Unfortunately, no chance for you even if u able to boost up ur points up to 65+5


Hi Qasimkhan,

Why still no chance if the point boost to 65+5 for 190?
is it becoz all the ppl is 70 point in 190?


----------



## misecmisc

azerty said:


> If you're asking about provisional visas, I don't think it's that far along to be suddenly implemented in Jan if it ever gets implemented.
> 
> But I'm guessing new visa subclasses to replace the current 189 visas like how they implemented the new 500 student visa to replace the 572-576? visas may be in the pipeline.


Just for my understanding - The topic about which that news URL was saying about in previous pages in this thread was about temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly - is it correct? If yes, then my question was - Can this thing (regarding temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly) be implemented, if at all, in Jul-2017 or even in Jan-2017  ? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Melodies7788 said:


> Hi Qasimkhan,
> 
> Why still no chance if the point boost to 65+5 for 190?
> is it becoz all the ppl is 70 point in 190?


Due to high competition among candidates


----------



## Melodies7788

Qasimkhan said:


> Due to high competition among candidates


Well... it's a lon g journey...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Due to high competition among candidates


Qasim last time did they start picking up 65s (190/proficient)in december and was it in bulk invititions or what was the trend ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim last time did they start picking up 65s (190/proficient)in december and was it in bulk invititions or what was the trend ?


If i am not wrong last year since October to 2015-dec 2015 waiting period with 65+5 was
4 weeks, then in jan2016-feb 2016 2 weeks , then in march2016 one week.
Thats how my all frds got invited thats why i am quoting this trend.


----------



## azerty

misecmisc said:


> Just for my understanding - The topic about which that news URL was saying about in previous pages in this thread was about temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly - is it correct? If yes, then my question was - Can this thing (regarding temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly) be implemented, if at all, in Jul-2017 or even in Jan-2017  ? Please suggest. Thanks.


I looks like something still under discussion. So I really don't think Jan-2017 even if they decide on it.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> If i am not wrong last year since October to 2015-dec 2015 waiting period with 65+5 was
> 4 weeks, then in jan2016-feb 2016 2 weeks , then in march2016 one week.
> Thats how my all frds got invited thats why i am quoting this trend.




Qasim you are talking about 190 not 189 and it means the train is already delayed for 3 months and even Superior English are waiting as well, thats seems interesting so all in all from last march to this december almost 8 months are gone and now on the top of that 65+5 have to fight with 70+5 as well because now the cut offs are crossing couple if months so even they will open NSW SS how many people they can invite i mean with the current situation they can just clear a certain percentage isnt it and What is yours opinion on that ?


----------



## sadduaks

Friends my view on cutoff and removal of Accountant General from SOL.

Four categories of Accountant professional:

1 Freshers - Experience 0 - 3.99 years
2 Supervisor level - Experience 4 - 7.99 years
3 Manager level - Experience 8 - 19.99 years 
4 CFO level - Experience 20+ years

Just have a look at these facts taken from job outlook issued by Aus Governement:

- Over the five years to November 2019, the number of job openings for Accountants is expected to be high (greater than 50,000). Assume : 11000 per year.

- Employment for Accounting occupation rose strongly (in percentage terms) in the past five years and rose strongly in the long-term (ten years). Looking forward, employment for Accountants to November 2020 is expected to grow strongly.
This is a very large occupation (188,100 in November 2015) suggesting that opportunities should be available in most regions. Assume : Another 8000 added to this tally to make it approx 196,000 as of now. 

- Accountants have an above average proportion of full-time jobs (81.1 per cent). For Accountants working full-time, average weekly hours are 40.3 (compared to 40.2 for all occupations) and earnings are above average - in the seventh decile. Shows overall strength of profession.

- Unemployment for Accountants is below average. Encouraging fact 

- The most common level of educational attainment for Accountants is Bachelor degree (53.1 per cent). 

- For the past 10 years, accounting profession has grown at 7%+ each year and the future prediction is that it will grow at 8%. So 158,956 (196000 x 81.1% which are in full-time employment) X 8% = 12,716 for 2017 and so on and so forth. But lets be conservative as our profession wants us to be, so assume only 11000 Accountants are required for the next 5 years and make our analysis. 

As of now each year 2500 accountants are graduating from Australian Universities and some 3000 in other commerce related subjects. Out of these, many are not opting for accounting profession but for the time being lets assume they all join the accounting force. So now out of demand of 11000, 5500 are met by onshore accountants (Freshers category). Still 11000-5500 = 5500 accountants are required.

Each year approx 1600 accountants are getting retired. (either due to age or leaving the country for good). And by the way they are expecting this figure to rise to 2500 annually in the next 10 years. So now they need 5500 + 1600 = 7100. Now the big question is from where do they get these 7100 accountants? This could be any ones guess, it's through skilled immigration program.

Now lets do some more maths based on these numbers:
2016 2017 
1 Freshers - 0 - 3.99 years 20000 20500
2 Supervisor level - 4 - 7.99 years 40000 35000 + 
3 Manager level - 8 - 19.99 years 80000 83334 +
4 CFO level - 20+ years 20000 25066 +

Assumption: Distribution of total full-time accountants in each category 
My assumption is that on a scale of 8, 1 are from category 1, 3 are from category 2, 3 are from category 3, and 1 are from category 4. So effectively it is 1:2:4:1 for 4 categories. For the sake of making the calculations easy, I have rounded off 158,956 to 160,000.

Calculation from 2016 to 2017

Category 1 Freshers: 20000/4 = 5000 (moved to next category every year)
5500 new addition each year will make it 20000 + 5500 - 5000 = 20500

Category 2 Supervisor: 40000/4 = 10000 (moved to next category every year)
5000 will add from category 1 in 2017 to make it 40000+5000-10000 = 35000

Category 3 Manager: 80000/12 = 6666 (moved to next category every year)
10000 will add from category 2 in 2017 to make it 80000+10000-6666 = 83334

Category 4 CFO: 1600 Retired
6666 will add from category 3 in 2017 to make it 20000+6666-1600 = 25066


Conclusion: I assume the demand will be approximately 7100+ each year to be filled by new Immigrants between 4 years to 20 years work experience group. So i don't see Accountant category getting knocked out of SOL soon. 

Points: Since there is an upper points limit for each aspect like age, exp., edu. etc, i don't see points getting beyond 70 cut off because if someone gains 5 more point by adding experience, he might loose 5 points or even 10 points on age since I see a very strict requirement for verification of work experience. There might be people with 75 points ( say 25-30% overall) and a few with 80 points (a rearity), but still majority would cap at 70 points. So if is matter of time before 70 pointers will start getting invites.

Wish you all the best and hope that all of you get an invite sooner or later. 
thanks and regards
Aks


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you are talking about 190 not 189 and it means the train is already delayed for 3 months and even Superior English are waiting as well, thats seems interesting so all in all from last march to this december almost 8 months are gone and now on the top of that 65+5 have to fight with 70+5 as well because now the cut offs are crossing couple if months so even they will open NSW SS how many people they can invite i mean with the current situation they can just clear a certain percentage isnt it and What is yours opinion on that ?


Offcourse i am talking avout about 190.
Well honestly speaking , we can make predictions only what is actual dsta no body knows,
But we are forgetting that last year state invited ex auditors more quickly than accountants, so almost 500 accountants n 500 ex auditors, any thing can happen,
Hope for the best


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you are talking about 190 not 189 and it means the train is already delayed for 3 months and even Superior English are waiting as well, thats seems interesting so all in all from last march to this december almost 8 months are gone and now on the top of that 65+5 have to fight with 70+5 as well because now the cut offs are crossing couple if months so even they will open NSW SS how many people they can invite i mean with the current situation they can just clear a certain percentage isnt it and What is yours opinion on that ?


The accumulated number of invitations from Jul to Oct for NSW is 753. If they invite the same number as per last year, it means they will invite at least 3000 more. Let's wait and see; I think 65+5 superior English have very good chance to receive an ITA.


----------



## bottleneck_007

Abood said:


> The accumulated number of invitations from Jul to Oct for NSW is 753. If they invite the same number as per last year, it means they will invite at least 3000 more. Let's wait and see; I think 65+5 superior English have very good chance to receive an ITA.


That's the thing- they have not mentioned anywhere they will nominate 4,000 people in 2016-17! :/
this is why it is all so uncertain.


----------



## Abood

bottleneck_007 said:


> That's the thing- they have not mentioned anywhere they will nominate 4,000 people in 2016-17! :/
> 
> this is why it is all so uncertain.




Of course, it is uncertain. However, Looking at the economic outlook it seems Australia is doing very well. The AUD has shown an appreciation trend over the year, and Chinese are buying from Australia again. I have been following the employment opportunities and I have noticed that there is a decline in job advertisements. 

Anyway let's be positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

bottleneck_007 said:


> That's the thing- they have not mentioned anywhere they will nominate 4,000 people in 2016-17! :/
> this is why it is all so uncertain.


You do have a point, haven't mentioned anywhere, but let's hope they nominate somewhere around 3500-4000 this year as well.


----------



## azerty

quantum07 said:


> You do have a point, haven't mentioned anywhere, but let's hope they nominate somewhere around 3500-4000 this year as well.


Keep 2 things in mind though:

That's the number NSW will nominate for all occupations
The number of sponsored visa places for accountants is 2277 (4777-2500) across all states and other sponsor types (from DIBP's blunder in July where they put that number as the number of 189 places available)

https://www.acacia-au.com/occupational-ceilings-announced-for-2016-17.php


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Hii guys I visited this forum months ago..got my pr in July and made my initial visit in November..from my personal experience 65+5 will easily get nsw pr and those with superior English will have to wait for less than a month to get invited..and 70 points will give you a 189 visa sooner or later


----------



## bottleneck_007

quantum07 said:


> You do have a point, haven't mentioned anywhere, but let's hope they nominate somewhere around 3500-4000 this year as well.


Read one of your posts a few days back about January 2017, you sounded pretty confident. is there any authorized source behind this information?  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bottleneck_007

SOURABHCHUGH said:


> Hii guys I visited this forum months ago..got my pr in July and made my initial visit in November..from my personal experience 65+5 will easily get nsw pr and those with superior English will have to wait for less than a month to get invited..and 70 points will give you a 189 visa sooner or later


Are you saying less than 1 month from today? Or less than 1 month in total i.e. from the date we lodge EOI?
Because I am waiting at 65+5 (superior English) for over 7 months now.


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

bottleneck_007 said:


> SOURABHCHUGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys I visited this forum months ago..got my pr in July and made my initial visit in November..from my personal experience 65+5 will easily get nsw pr and those with superior English will have to wait for less than a month to get invited..and 70 points will give you a 189 visa sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying less than 1 month from today? Or less than 1 month in total i.e. from the date we lodge EOI?
> Because I am waiting at 65+5 (superior English) for over 7 months now.
Click to expand...

It took me less than a month after getting 8 each to get invited..maybe I got lucky in march as it's near year end when they send bulk invites


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

Btw you will get it soon don't worry..


----------



## SOURABHCHUGH

I went through the same anxious times back then..you are just on the edge


----------



## HannahS

bottleneck_007 said:


> SOURABHCHUGH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hii guys I visited this forum months ago..got my pr in July and made my initial visit in November..from my personal experience 65+5 will easily get nsw pr and those with superior English will have to wait for less than a month to get invited..and 70 points will give you a 189 visa sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying less than 1 month from today? Or less than 1 month in total i.e. from the date we lodge EOI?
> Because I am waiting at 65+5 (superior English) for over 7 months now.
Click to expand...


I'm the same I have been waiting for 4 months now


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> misecmisc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for my understanding - The topic about which that news URL was saying about in previous pages in this thread was about temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly - is it correct? If yes, then my question was - Can this thing (regarding temporary visa issued first, instead of PR visa directly) be implemented, if at all, in Jul-2017 or even in Jan-2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Please suggest. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> I looks like something still under discussion. So I really don't think Jan-2017 even if they decide on it.
Click to expand...

For both onshore offshore??


----------



## quantum07

bottleneck_007 said:


> Read one of your posts a few days back about January 2017, you sounded pretty confident. is there any authorized source behind this information?  :fingerscrossed:


yes, he has been right 95% of the time, so hoping he doesn't disappoint. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## azerty

The skillselect page has been updated with thee new invitations so far.
Accountants 1316
Auditors 715


----------



## Rab nawaz

23 November 2016 round results


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 23 November 2016 round results


According to this report, the backlog is around 3 months for accountants


----------



## azerty

The queue grows by a week or more every round. (<14 days invite)


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> According to this report, the backlog is around 3 months for accountants


But still when we will have 70 points it will easily cross 6-7 months so all in all NSW SS is the only hidden card now and as soon they will show this card the future of accounting will be crystal clear.


----------



## Melodies7788

Rab nawaz said:


> But still when we will have 70 points it will easily cross 6-7 months so all in all NSW SS is the only hidden card now and as soon they will show this card the future of accounting will be crystal clear.


so the number shows in the link is for 189...?


----------



## azerty

Anyway, the last 4 rounds have been pretty consistent.
Accountant 1316/2500 (98 per round, 4-5-3-4 days moved)
Auditors 715/1413 (55 per round)

3 months of queue. if you take 4 days each round..


----------



## azerty

The issue of multiple EOIs and wasted invites will need to be solved or the queue is going to look this horrible all the way till the end of the FY.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> But still when we will have 70 points it will easily cross 6-7 months so all in all NSW SS is the only hidden card now and as soon they will show this card the future of accounting will be crystal clear.


Yes right but if u r able to boost up points to 70 sooner or later u will get pr, but i am afriad, if nsw is planning to close accounting occupation for next fy,
Then its going be big a catastrophe.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> The issue of multiple EOIs and wasted invites will need to be solved or the queue is going to look this horrible all the way till the end of the FY.


Hi azerty, what do u think these wasted invites add up again in the quota?
Except delay it does not really matters?


----------



## Abood

It is so frustrating...............:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi azerty, what do u think these wasted invites add up again in the quota?
> Except delay it does not really matters?


You saw the email a few pages back from Skillselect about 78/110 auditor invitations expiring, with 49 of those re-invited.

That is already 127 wasted invitations right there. Add smaller numbers in subsequent rounds and in the Accountant side for people who did the opposite of ignoring accountant invites and taking auditor invites, it can add up.

And they have also said (contributed by other members in earlier thread replies from skillselect replies) expired invitations do not reduce the ceiling the way Skillselect currently works.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Guys skillselect updated wid 23rd.nov results. Next invitation round is on 7th dec. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Hi Guys does anyone know how a 1 year work experience will be counted if I was away for 6 weeks in between to my country for holiday and started straight away the same job back from Australia..

I believe blackrider should shed some idea regarding
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Hi Guys does anyone know how a 1 year work experience will be counted if I was away for 6 weeks in between to my country for holiday and started straight away the same job back from Australia..
> 
> I believe blackrider should shed some idea regarding
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have confirmed from few agents about annual leaves, they said if ur employer is paying u accordingly then its not a prb , you can go on holidays up to 2 weeks,
I think blackrider can explain this better


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> I have confirmed from few agents about annual leaves, they said if ur employer is paying u accordingly then its not a prb , you can go on holidays up to 2 weeks,
> 
> I think blackrider can explain this better





Let's see as what blackrider has to say he has better idea about that..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

Our all discussion will end If NSW starts invitations to 65+5..
If NSW start inviting 65+5 then It will clear the future of Accounting.....
70+5 Pointers should apply to 189. They can get Invitation within 2-3 months...It will clear seats for 65+5 pointers.

So, 65+5 pointers wait for invitation and pray also.........


----------



## blackrider89

davidlk03 said:


> Let's see as what blackrider has to say he has better idea about that..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my experience long as the boss says yes the employee works from... to... and the applicant has 8 payslips with 4 latest ones, CO will never care about the actual days off the applicant has taken, regardless of what PAM 3 says. 

An employee, working full-time, is entitled to 20 days annual leave and 10 sick days leave. Pro-rata gets in when the person only works part-time for whole or part of the year. 

I'd say you're safe matie.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Blackrider any thoughts on audit results in skillselect. They have moved it by almost 1.5 months. When should i expect an invite a filed on 21st nov 16 wid 70 points. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

NSW has invited 420 candidates in October.
Its mean they have clear almost almost all other occupations.
Now the time for Accountant for the remaining seats if they invite around 4000 again then they must invite 65+5 soon...They will give around 500-700 seats to Accountants then rest will go to other occupations again.

Hope after this assessment.


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Blackrider any thoughts on audit results in skillselect. They have moved it by almost 1.5 months. When should i expect an invite a filed on 21st nov 16 wid 70 points.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


In reality I don't think it has moved much. Just all "due/left-over" EOIs have finally expired.

Try 190 mate. Otherwise you will need to wait till mid-2017 (more or less) to get an 189 invite with such EOI.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> From my experience long as the boss says yes the employee works from... to... and the applicant has 8 payslips with 4 latest ones, CO will never care about the actual days off the applicant has taken, regardless of what PAM 3 says.
> 
> An employee, working full-time, is entitled to 20 days annual leave and 10 sick days leave. Pro-rata gets in when the person only works part-time for whole or part of the year.
> 
> I'd say you're safe matie.


What about part timers , if some one is working for 20 hours how many weeks he/she can take holidays,


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> In reality I don't think it has moved much. Just all "due/left-over" EOIs have finally expired.
> 
> Try 190 mate. Otherwise you will need to wait till mid-2017 (more or less) to get an 189 invite with such EOI.


Alright thanks  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> What about part timers , if some one is working for 20 hours how many weeks he/she can take holidays,


Around 10-11 days.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim i still think so external auditor with proficient English 65+5 have some chance if nsw will invite in bulk as compare to journal accountant what did you say and what was the trend last time in march 2016?


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> Around 10-11 days.


One more thing, some people are saying that they dnt count 20 hours as experience for one year, accordiing to CPA, IPA, and icaa minium 20 hours.
What is ur opinion?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim i still think so external auditor with proficient English 65+5 have some chance if nsw will invite in bulk as compare to journal accountant what did you say and what was the trend last time in march 2016?


Yes they do have a chance, in march it was just like a lottery whoever lodged eoi
in march got invited , even whoever lodged two eoi one for ex n one for gen. acc,
Got invited for both.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> One more thing, some people are saying that they dnt count 20 hours as experience for one year, accordiing to CPA, IPA, and icaa minium 20 hours.
> What is ur opinion?


I beg your pardon? 20 hours is alright, long as it is not for 186 visa, which is 35 hours per week.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> I beg your pardon? 20 hours is alright, long as it is not for 186 visa, which is 35 hours per week.


For skilled employment, i mean to claim 5 points.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> For skilled employment, i mean to claim 5 points.


20 hours is ok.


----------



## davidlk03

Thanks Blackrider,
As I started working (20 hrs per week)on 4th of January 2016 and technically my EOI would make me eligible for 5 points on 4th of January 2017. It will be automatically updated.
But I was away for 6 weeks from October 3 to 15th of November. 
I have updated my details in EOI as 4th January 2016 so what should I do wait till February 14th as to make it a proper 1 year or is it fine to put that information.
Thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1330690

no chance for 65 pointers man. Things being so bad in india right now with all this demonitization drama, all the 70s will start taking the nsw invite.
I read a post from yesterday some retard estimated the queue as follows:
1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.

In reality its probably:
1) 200
2) 1500
3) 3000
4) 6000

It would be a miracle if i get an invite this FY. Would start believing in the monkey god if it happens.


----------



## hamidaims

arjunvir91 said:


> no chance for 65 pointers man. Things being so bad in india right now with all this demonitization drama, all the 70s will start taking the nsw invite.
> I read a post from yesterday some retard estimated the queue as follows:
> 1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
> 2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
> 3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
> 4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.
> 
> In reality its probably:
> 1) 200
> 2) 1500
> 3) 3000
> 4) 6000
> 
> It would be a miracle if i get an invite this FY. Would start believing in the monkey god if it happens.


hahahaha Bro I just can laugh about your numbers....
65+5+Superiors are not 1500.. To take 8 bands is not a joke....
They are not more than 50 candidates......See IMMI Tracker also for some estimations.
you can say 65+5+Proficients are many but 65+5+superior are very very few...


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> no chance for 65 pointers man. Things being so bad in india right now with all this demonitization drama, all the 70s will start taking the nsw invite.
> I read a post from yesterday some retard estimated the queue as follows:
> 1) 65+5+Superior+Experience are Less than 20 who have submitted EOI
> 2) 65+5+Superior are Less than 150
> 3) 65+5+Proficient+Experience are around 300
> 4) 65+5+Proficient are more than 2000 in a Que.
> 
> In reality its probably:
> 1) 200
> 2) 1500
> 3) 3000
> 4) 6000
> 
> It would be a miracle if i get an invite this FY. Would start believing in the monkey god if it happens.


i agree that situation is bad, however I disagree with your no aforementioned above.


----------



## OctNovDec

Are 70 pointers with proficient also having trouble getting an invite?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> i agree that situation is bad, however I disagree with your no aforementioned above.


I am not sure about others but 65+5 with proficient are easily in thousands.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I am not sure about others but 65+5 with proficient are easily in thousands.


Its very hard to predict , nos could be more could be less who knows exact figures.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Its very hard to predict , nos could be more could be less who knows exact figures.


Yeah but everyone around me even my whole class having 65+5 with proficient even my seniors are also waiting for a miracle 99% of them having 65+5 with proficient and thats just one case.


----------



## hamidaims

Our whole discussion will end if NSW starts to invite 65+5 pointers.

Right now hope for

65+5+Superior and
65+5+Proficient + Work Experience

If NSW start invitations soon then it will good news.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Yeah but everyone around me even my whole class having 65+5 with proficient even my seniors are also waiting for a miracle 99% of them having 65+5 with proficient and thats just one case.


Lets take this factor, your seniors probably finished their PY in aprial, may, and june..
And your class mates would be finishing in dec, jan, and feb.
If i am not wrong , no of students in py class won't be more than 15.
When i was doing Py we were only 10 in total. All of my seniors already cleared in march with 65+5.


----------



## Qasimkhan

A new legislative instrument dated 19/11/2016 - showed no change in the Skills and Occupation List (SOL).(https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2016C01004).

However the Department for Education and Training who advises DIBP on the composition of the SOL indicates the new SOL will be released 01/07/2017.


----------



## summisingh22

hamidaims said:


> Our whole discussion will end if NSW starts to invite 65+5 pointers.
> 
> Right now hope for
> 
> 65+5+Superior and
> 65+5+Proficient + Work Experience
> 
> If NSW start invitations soon then it will good news.




What does 65+5 mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vovo

summisingh22 said:


> What does 65+5 mean?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65points +5 for state nomination

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## summisingh22

Vovo said:


> 65points +5 for state nomination
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Ok... thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lcm1215

Hi guys
Anyone know when would be the next round for NSW invitation this month?
I know there is not a specific dates for state invitation but would like to know the approximate dates..


----------



## blackrider89

hamidaims said:


> hahahaha Bro I just can laugh about your numbers....
> 65+5+Superiors are not 1500.. To take 8 bands is not a joke....
> They are not more than 50 candidates......See IMMI Tracker also for some estimations.
> you can say 65+5+Proficients are many but 65+5+superior are very very few...


IELTS straight 8s' is not a joke but PTE is a piece of cake if you are well-prepared and know what it takes. And please do not try to say otherwise. 

My agency now has about 11-12 clients with PTE 79+. Some were even unable to get straight 7s with IELTS. All of them have at least 70 points (and if they pass the NAATI internal exam at SIIT, some will have 75 points or 80 points).

If you have 70 points and at least Proficient English, you may stand a chance for 190 NSW. Otherwise good luck mate.


----------



## blackrider89

lcm1215 said:


> Hi guys
> Anyone know when would be the next round for NSW invitation this month?
> I know there is not a specific dates for state invitation but would like to know the approximate dates..


This or next week mate. And after that we may need to wait till the new year.


----------



## blackrider89

davidlk03 said:


> Thanks Blackrider,
> As I started working (20 hrs per week)on 4th of January 2016 and technically my EOI would make me eligible for 5 points on 4th of January 2017. It will be automatically updated.
> But I was away for 6 weeks from October 3 to 15th of November.
> I have updated my details in EOI as 4th January 2016 so what should I do wait till February 14th as to make it a proper 1 year or is it fine to put that information.
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you part-time or casual?

Like I said, they don't really care if your boss can advocate for you. Say you were paid during the period it would be perfectly fine. Still it shouldn't be a problem if your boss doesn't mention it on the Statement of Employment/Service.


----------



## davidlk03

blackrider89 said:


> Are you part-time or casual?
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, they don't really care if your boss can advocate for you. Say you were paid during the period it would be perfectly fine. Still it shouldn't be a problem if your boss doesn't mention it on the Statement of Employment/Service.




I am part time 20 hrs per week,so how many months statements is necessary. I believe it's 3 months.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackrider89 said:


> Are you part-time or casual?
> 
> Like I said, they don't really care if your boss can advocate for you. Say you were paid during the period it would be perfectly fine. Still it shouldn't be a problem if your boss doesn't mention it on the Statement of Employment/Service.


Hey rider what you think the quota of general accountant and external auditor for 190 is same or what was the trend in last march. Are these both moved in the same way or what was the proportion of invititions.


----------



## lcm1215

blackrider89 said:


> This or next week mate. And after that we may need to wait till the new year.


Thanks mate have a great day!


----------



## blackrider89

One client got NSW Approval and 190 Invitation today. Application for NSW Nomination was sent on 31 October 2016. External Auditor, 70 points, Proficient English (IELTS 7+).


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Approval and 190 Invitation today. Application for NSW Nomination was sent on 31 October 2016. External Auditor, 70 points, Proficient English (IELTS 7+).




Dear Blackrider89, 

Is it difficult to receive a state nomination from NT for accountant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Dear Blackrider89,
> 
> Is it difficult to receive a state nomination from NT for accountant?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. In fact both WA and NT rarely send invites. They do but not many at all. 

But you can try to get a job offer from an employer in WA. Then it would be much easier.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Approval and 190 Invitation today. Application for NSW Nomination was sent on 31 October 2016. External Auditor, 70 points, Proficient English (IELTS 7+).


I sent it on 21st oct 16. Internal auditor 70 points. Have been waiting for nsw approval nd invite. Proficient english. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> Yes. In fact both WA and NT rarely send invites. They do but not many at all.
> 
> But you can try to get a job offer from an employer in WA. Then it would be much easier.


WA requires one year work exp related filed plus 12 months job offer letter,
Do they considered part timer 20 hours working experience?


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> I sent it on 21st oct 16. Internal auditor 70 points. Have been waiting for nsw approval nd invite. Proficient english.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Their EOI was lodged on 13 October 2016. Got invitation on 27 October 2016. Applied for NSW Nomination on 31 October 2016. Got it today.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> Their EOI was lodged on 13 October 2016. Got invitation on 27 October 2016. Applied for NSW Nomination on 31 October 2016. Got it today.


Considering this by when should i be receiving it. Have been waiting very patiently. Any thing u would be able to advice. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamidaims

NSW 190 Invitations: 

2015-16 2016-17
July 75
Aug 33
Sep 40
Oct 185 420
Nov 284
Dec 206
Jan 513
Feb 647
March 676
April 607
May 549
June 79

See the difference between last year and current year. NSW inviting more than last year. See the October 2015 and October 2016. 
This is the indication that NSW has started bulk invitations. but right now they inviting 70+5s. Hope they will start 65+5, If few 70+5s will apply for nomination.


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Considering this by when should i be receiving it. Have been waiting very patiently. Any thing u would be able to advice.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Around Feb/March next year matie.


----------



## blackrider89

Qasimkhan said:


> WA requires one year work exp related filed plus 12 months job offer letter,
> Do they considered part timer 20 hours working experience?


Except for 186 visa, 20 hours per week is sufficient.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> Around Feb/March next year matie.


Hi blackrider thanks for reverting. I already have paid state fees for nsw on 21st oct 16. I am waiting fr an approval to receive an invite since then. Wanted to understand how many days it can take. Considering the case you mentioned has paid after me. I have 70 points with proficient English. Internal auditor job profile. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hi blackrider thanks for reverting. I already have paid state fees for nsw on 21st oct 16. I am waiting fr an approval to receive an invite since then. Wanted to understand how many days it can take. Considering the case you mentioned has paid after me. I have 70 points with proficient English. Internal auditor job profile.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Ahhh I thought you hadn't applied for Nomination.

They are trying to finalise everything before X-mas so you may be receiving an invite for 190 just next week or the week after.

It depends on your case officer.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> Ahhh I thought you hadn't applied for Nomination.
> 
> They are trying to finalise everything before X-mas so you may be receiving an invite for 190 just next week or the week after.
> 
> It depends on your case officer.


Thank you  

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

blackrider89 said:


> Ahhh I thought you hadn't applied for Nomination.
> 
> They are trying to finalise everything before X-mas so you may be receiving an invite for 190 just next week or the week after.
> 
> It depends on your case officer.


Hey Blackrider,

What do they check when we send our documents for nomination, is it a routine check or just the claims we make on the EOI?


----------



## Ahamudul

blackrider89 said:


> Their EOI was lodged on 13 October 2016. Got invitation on 27 October 2016. Applied for NSW Nomination on 31 October 2016. Got it today.


hello blackridet89,

Are you in Australia? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_1491

Hello,

Appreciate if someone, can advise the expected timeline for invitation/nomination, below are details.

Accountant (general)
189 EOI-70 Points.
DOE-2nd December 2016
Age-25
Education-15
Experience-10
English-20

190-NSW- 70+5 points.
DOE-2nd December 2016.


How much time can be expected for 189 invitation?

NSW send nomination weekly or fortnightly, how much time can be expected for NSW nomination?

Regards,
Amar


----------



## NP101

Get ready for the invitations guys 
Good luck


----------



## sadduaks

*ICAA Skill Assessment*

Hello mates,

I applied for skilled assessment to ICAA on 31 Oct 2016 and not yet received the result. When I checked my Qualification Assessment section, status tab is showing "awaited information". Please can someone tell me what it means because I didn't get any documentation request from them till date?

regards
Aks


----------



## Abood

sadduaks said:


> Hello mates,
> 
> I applied for skilled assessment to ICAA on 31 Oct 2016 and not yet received the result. When I checked my Qualification Assessment section, status tab is showing "awaited information". Please can someone tell me what it means because I didn't get any documentation request from them till date?
> 
> regards
> Aks


It means they need more documents to process your application. Check your email or drop them an email tomorrow.


----------



## sadduaks

Abood said:


> It means they need more documents to process your application. Check your email or drop them an email tomorrow.


But I did not receive any email from them? I will drop an email to them thanks.


----------



## 1330690

hamidaims said:


> NSW 190 Invitations:
> 
> 2015-16 2016-17
> July 75
> Aug 33
> Sep 40
> Oct 185 420
> Nov 284
> Dec 206
> Jan 513
> Feb 647
> March 676
> April 607
> May 549
> June 79
> 
> See the difference between last year and current year. NSW inviting more than last year. See the October 2015 and October 2016.
> This is the indication that NSW has started bulk invitations. but right now they inviting 70+5s. Hope they will start 65+5, If few 70+5s will apply for nomination.



Hamid bro this time the game has changed. There are too many 70 pointers in the system now. People have known about the 70 point threshold for a year now and have acted accordingly by doing PTE/NAATI/other drama. Last year bulk invites @ 65s was a one off and will never happen again.


----------



## Qasimkhan

arjunvir91 said:


> Hamid bro this time the game has changed. There are too many 70 pointers in the system now. People have known about the 70 point threshold for a year now and have acted accordingly by doing PTE/NAATI/other drama. Last year bulk invites @ 65s was a one off and will never happen again.


True, next fy if they make any changes to occupation ceiling then this threshold could be down or could be up.


----------



## bottleneck_007

arjunvir91 said:


> hamidaims said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW 190 Invitations:
> 
> 2015-16 2016-17
> July 75
> Aug 33
> Sep 40
> Oct 185 420
> Nov 284
> Dec 206
> Jan 513
> Feb 647
> March 676
> April 607
> May 549
> June 79
> 
> See the difference between last year and current year. NSW inviting more than last year. See the October 2015 and October 2016.
> This is the indication that NSW has started bulk invitations. but right now they inviting 70+5s. Hope they will start 65+5, If few 70+5s will apply for nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamid bro this time the game has changed. There are too many 70 pointers in the system now. People have known about the 70 point threshold for a year now and have acted accordingly by doing PTE/NAATI/other drama. Last year bulk invites @ 65s was a one off and will never happen again.
Click to expand...

I think NSW is playing very smart and logical. We haven't seen the state invite guys with 70 points in bulk this year and clear the backlog of 3 months (or however long it has got now). Probably they know too that this situation might get better once August's university peeps clear up (as mentioned by someone earlier here on the forum). This is why they have to have bulk invite session- they can't waste the quota for this year now, can they! So if they are not showering it all on the 70s, it has got to come down to 65+5 even if the number is lower than last year


----------



## NP101

Guys any updates???


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> Guys any updates???


1 Accountant with 75 points got invited. EOI lodged yesterday.

1 External Auditor with 70 points also got invited. I believe I lodged her EOI on 20 or 22 September 2016. She decided to go with 189 and will not proceed with NSW Nomination.


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any updates???
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Accountant with 75 points got invited. EOI lodged yesterday.
> 
> 1 External Auditor with 70 points also got invited. I believe I lodged her EOI on 20 or 22 September 2016. She decided to go with 189 and will not proceed with NSW Nomination.
Click to expand...

That means Auditors with 70 points are around 25th of sep

Too bad for Accountants though


----------



## azerty

I heard from others a few accountant 70s (9/3, about a day move) may have been invited.

On a personal note, my brother has been invited yesterday on 75 points so happy for him.


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> I heard from others a few accountant 70s (9/3, about a day move) may have been invited.
> 
> On a personal note, my brother has been invited yesterday on 75 points so happy for him.


Congrats mate 
Any news from NEWSTARS??


----------



## Ange007

That's sad to hear about a day move.. congrats to ur brother for his achievement.. im sure dibp will make 75 cutoff mark soon with this trend..


----------



## azerty

NP101 said:


> Congrats mate
> Any news from NEWSTARS??


NewStars report
9/3 for accountants
7/23 for auditors

other people reported invites for auditors on 9/26


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate
> Any news from NEWSTARS??
> 
> 
> 
> NewStars report
> 9/3 for accountants
> 7/23 for auditors
> 
> other people reported invites for auditors on 9/26
Click to expand...

Thanks champ


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I heard from others a few accountant 70s (9/3, about a day move) may have been invited.
> 
> On a personal note, my brother has been invited yesterday on 75 points so happy for him.


Congrats to yr bro


----------



## hamidaims

Amar_1491 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Appreciate if someone, can advise the expected timeline for invitation/nomination, below are details.
> 
> Accountant (general)
> 189 EOI-70 Points.
> DOE-2nd December 2016
> Age-25
> Education-15
> Experience-10
> English-20
> 
> 190-NSW- 70+5 points.
> DOE-2nd December 2016.
> 
> 
> How much time can be expected for 189 invitation?
> 
> NSW send nomination weekly or fortnightly, how much time can be expected for NSW nomination?
> 
> Regards,
> Amar


Amar First of all you should remove 190 EOI because you will get 189 invitation within 2 months. So, no need to submit 190 NSW EOI. 

Please remove NSW 190 EOI, It can give space to other candidates....who have less socre and waiting for NSW invitations

Thanks


----------



## blackrider89

hamidaims said:


> Amar First of all you should remove 190 EOI because you will get 189 invitation within 2 months. So, no need to submit 190 NSW EOI.
> 
> Please remove NSW 190 EOI, It can give space to other candidates....who have less socre and waiting for NSW invitations
> 
> Thanks


Nah he shouldn't. No guarantee he will be getting an invite for 189 in 2 months. In fact I'd say he may need to wait till mid-2017 or even later to get one. 

I know it is not a desired situation for 65 pointers but every man for himself as the saying goes.


----------



## hamidaims

blackrider89 said:


> Nah he shouldn't. No guarantee he will be getting an invite for 189 in 2 months. In fact I'd say he may need to wait till mid-2017 or even later to get one.
> 
> I know it is not a desired situation for 65 pointers but every man for himself as the saying goes.


I don't know why people in this forum are spreading wrong informations about invitation expected dates...In Amar Case 70 pointers will get 189 invitations very very soon , maximum maximum 3 months...

On what basis you are saying that 70 pointers should also apply for 190 NSW?????

The position is 100% same as last year...... Here is this forum people don't know anything about immigration process. They are just showing their own point of view..

1) The 189 position is 100% same as last year. Same cut-off dates as well.
2) 65+5 pointers have few chances in 189 in this year. but next year they will get invitations from July-August 2017 invitations.
3) In this year DIBP will clear 70s cutoff till june 2017... Almost 1200 seats are left (1200/6) =200/2 round per year = 100 invitations per round. If they send 100 invitations per round to 70s then the cutoff will clear in june 2017. So, It will good for 65+5 from July 2017.

4) So, in this year position is little tight for 65+5 for 189 Visa...The 70s has Guranteed 100% chance to get invitations within 2-3 months. So no need to worry and remove NSW 190 EOI.

5) The 70s Cut-off is long because August university students are entering. This load will clear within 1-2 months..and the cut-off dates will same as round date..

So, Keep good news, and ignore irrelevant news,

I know some persons in this forum who took information about immigration from me, but now they are posting wrong expectations and irrelevant post in this group. they have lack of knowledge about Invitation process..


----------



## NP101

Amar_1491 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Appreciate if someone, can advise the expected timeline for invitation/nomination, below are details.
> 
> Accountant (general)
> 189 EOI-70 Points.
> DOE-2nd December 2016
> Age-25
> Education-15
> Experience-10
> English-20
> 
> 190-NSW- 70+5 points.
> DOE-2nd December 2016.
> 
> 
> How much time can be expected for 189 invitation?
> 
> NSW send nomination weekly or fortnightly, how much time can be expected for NSW nomination?
> 
> Regards,
> Amar



According to the current situation It's highly unlikely you will get invite for 189 in the next 4 or 5 months for ACC GEN

As the que moved only 2-3 days of yesterday's round don't quote me on this but that's what everyone's saying 

I hope I am wrong but what I feel is qota will be finished for 16-17 in Dec so you would be very lucky if picked 

I would suggest you to keep your 190 active instead of putting yourself in a risk 

Hope this help


----------



## blackrider89

hamidaims said:


> I don't know why people in this forum are spreading wrong informations about invitation expected dates...In Amar Case 70 pointers will get 189 invitations very very soon , maximum maximum 3 months...
> 
> On what basis you are saying that 70 pointers should also apply for 190 NSW?????
> 
> The position is 100% same as last year...... Here is this forum people don't know anything about immigration process. They are just showing their own point of view..
> 
> 1) The 189 position is 100% same as last year. Same cut-off dates as well.
> 2) 65+5 pointers have few chances in 189 in this year. but next year they will get invitations from July-August 2017 invitations.
> 3) In this year DIBP will clear 70s cutoff till june 2017... Almost 1200 seats are left (1200/6) =200/2 round per year = 100 invitations per round. If they send 100 invitations per round to 70s then the cutoff will clear in june 2017. So, It will good for 65+5 from July 2017.
> 
> 4) So, in this year position is little tight for 65+5 for 189 Visa...The 70s has Guranteed 100% chance to get invitations within 2-3 months. So no need to worry and remove NSW 190 EOI.
> 
> 5) The 70s Cut-off is long because August university students are entering. This load will clear within 1-2 months..and the cut-off dates will same as round date..
> 
> So, Keep good news, and ignore irrelevant news,
> 
> I know some persons in this forum who took information about immigration from me, but now they are posting wrong expectations and irrelevant post in this group. they have lack of knowledge about Invitation process..


On the basis that I'm a Migration Agent who has followed this year's trend closely mate. 

You have no ideas about what's going on here in Australia where people can get more points if they really want to. The situation this year is much worse and people are trying their utmost to get more points. PTE is no longer new and more and more ppl now get (and will be getting) 79+. 

You are offshore and please do not tell people what you merely think is right and beneficial to yourself.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> On the basis that I'm a Migration Agent who has followed this year's trend closely mate.
> 
> You have no ideas about what's going on here in Australia where people can get more points if they really want to. The situation this year is much worse and people are trying their utmost to get more points. PTE is no longer new and more and more ppl now get (and will be getting) 79+.
> 
> You are offshore and please do not tell people what you merely think is right and beneficial to yourself.


Blackrider if u have office in sydney please inbox me thanks.


----------



## Amar_1491

Dear Hamid, Blackrider and NP101,

Thanks for your information, taking into consideration the present situation, 3-4 months for 189 seems logical, unless there is big movement in coming months.

Even if I got invite for 189, I am looking forward to settle in Sydney, so that's the reason applied for 190-NSW specifically and to cut short the time to get invitation, i will be suspending 189 application, once i go through 190-NSW.

How much time is expected to get invite for 190-NSW?

Regards,
Amar


----------



## 1330690

> 2) 65+5 pointers have few chances in 189 in this year. but next year they will get invitations from July-August 2017 invitations.


wow hamid is on his own trip. buddy listen to this blackhorseriding guy, he seems to know his stuff and most of the information is on the internet anyways. Next Fy things will be worse- more awareness more applicants. 

I wish there were more conclusive evidence that 65s will get bulk invites.


----------



## hamidaims

Amar, if you want to settle in NSW then its good for you that you have submitted EOI 190 as well...

Listen others, If you are migration Agent then your all information are wrong. The same cut-off was last year... and there is not any evidence that 70 can't get invitation within 3 months..

Dear Anjunvir, black rider and NP 101........You are not well aware of expectations about invitation trends....I know the position is tight but only for 65+5 only for this year...

Dear. The position is not worse for 70 pointers. The 70 pointers can get invitation within 3 months.
To take 75 points is very very rare..you can say 40 candidates may take 75 points in whole year.
So, the maximum trend will remain on 70. It will never never go to 75..


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Amar, if you want to settle in NSW then its good for you that you have submitted EOI 190 as well...
> 
> Listen others, If you are migration Agent then your all information are wrong. The same cut-off was last year... and there is not any evidence that 70 can't get invitation within 3 months..
> 
> Dear Anjunvir, black rider and NP 101........You are not well aware of expectations about invitation trends....I know the position is tight but only for 65+5 only for this year...
> 
> Dear. The position is not worse for 70 pointers. The 70 pointers can get invitation within 3 months.
> To take 75 points is very very rare..you can say 40 candidates may take 75 points in whole year.
> So, the maximum trend will remain on 70. It will never never go to 75..


The same theory was very active back in those days when people says 70 points are impossible who is gonna score 8 in each and it is never gonna happen and finally 70s are crossing hundreds in numbers. My dear hamid when it comes to infinite number of accounting graduates and only 2500 vacancies, the boys can go to any extent to increase their scores and mark my words if the cut off will move in the same way next year 75s will be easily available.


----------



## omermena

Hey guys, ive asked before but i'd like to get some of the experts opinion based on the latests inv. rounds.. 

i submitted an eoi 26oct with 70 points 189 
pte 20 
deg 20 
age 30 

i have no interest taking your spots in the 190 visa , therefore i did not file for it ...

i thought i would get the invitation by now but as we all experienced the days are ticking at a pace that is slower than an Italian car without an engine...
does it typical for this time of the year ? should i expect my Inv by feb ? or much later in the year ?

Much obliged ...


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> The same theory was very active back in those days when people says 70 points are impossible who is gonna score 8 in each and it is never gonna happen and finally 70s are crossing hundreds in numbers. My dear hamid when it comes to infinite number of accounting graduates and only 2500 vacancies, the boys can go to any extent to increase their scores and mark my words if the cut off will move in the same way next year 75s will be easily available.


Rab Nawaz can you give any proof that the cutoff will jump to 75?????

I can give you proof that the cutoff will remain 70 in whole life.

you give me proof 1st then I give you exact proof


----------



## Qasimkhan

:behindsofa:


Rab nawaz said:


> The same theory was very active back in those days when people says 70 points are impossible who is gonna score 8 in each and it is never gonna happen and finally 70s are crossing hundreds in numbers. My dear hamid when it comes to infinite number of accounting graduates and only 2500 vacancies, the boys can go to any extent to increase their scores and mark my words if the cut off will move in the same way next year 75s will be easily available.


In my point of view, main factor would be occupation ceiling for next fy,
Lets say ceiling for next fy 2500 then threshold would be 70 points but if
They reduced ceiling to 1800-2000 then definitely threhold would be 75 points.


----------



## hamidaims

omermena said:


> Hey guys, ive asked before but i'd like to get some of the experts opinion based on the latests inv. rounds..
> 
> i submitted an eoi 26oct with 70 points 189
> pte 20
> deg 20
> age 30
> 
> i have no interest taking your spots in the 190 visa , therefore i did not file for it ...
> 
> i thought i would get the invitation by now but as we all experienced the days are ticking at a pace that is slower than an Italian car without an engine...
> does it typical for this time of the year ? should i expect my Inv by feb ? or much later in the year ?
> 
> Much obliged ...


You will get invitation within 2 months. So, don't need to worry and don't listen others from this forum....All here are Migration Agents without any proper knowledge....


----------



## hamidaims

Qasimkhan said:


> :behindsofa:
> 
> In my point of view, main factor would be occupation ceiling for next fy,
> Lets say ceiling for next fy 2500 then threshold would be 70 points but if
> They reduced ceiling to 1800-2000 then definitely threhold would be 75 points.


Qasim Khan exactly...You are right .....Pls make little correction...If the ceiling will go to 500-700 in next financial year then cutoff may be 75. But its seems impossible.
The cut-off will remain same or can increase..there are not chances of decrease ceiling.

Please teach this to other members of this forum. They are not well prepared about invitation rounds.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Rab Nawaz can you give any proof that the cutoff will jump to 75?????
> 
> I can give you proof that the cutoff will remain 70 in whole life.
> 
> you give me proof 1st then I give you exact proof


The key proof is the bahavior of dibp and the trends of invititions and when it comes to cut offs it always grow up and there are still couple of months but the ceiling is already shrinking quickly so what it means the indications are clear what you want they have to write on paper for us ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> The key proof is the bahavior of dibp and the trends of invititions and when it comes to cut offs it always grow up and there are still couple of months but the ceiling is already shrinking quickly so what it means the indications are clear what you want they have to write on paper for us ?


What u think about 190 nsw next for fy, 70+5 or 75+5 ?


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> The key proof is the bahavior of dibp and the trends of invititions and when it comes to cut offs it always grow up and there are still couple of months but the ceiling is already shrinking quickly so what it means the indications are clear what you want they have to write on paper for us ?


hahahahaha Rab Nawaz...If DIBP send 100 invitaions per round then it will end in June 2017. The cut off dates will shrink very quickly because all August students are clearing. In future weeks there will not rush of August candidates. Only fresh EOIs will get invitations.

In easy words. Suppose In August, September 500 EOIs submitted of 70 points then in October, nov, Dec and Jan the EOI submmition rate is very low like around 100-200.
So, The cutoff will clear very quickly..


----------



## kaju

As I have said in the past, I don't mind a robust discussion. 

But in order to pre-empt any problems, I'd like to give a gentle warning to all posters that they need to keep civil in their posts, and not attack or ridicule other posters, or infractions will follow.

Disagreeing is fine, but let's not make it personal. 

kaju


----------



## Abood

I have sent an email to skillselect asking them if they are lapsed invitations for accountants. Lets see if they will reply.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I have sent an email to skillselect asking them if they are lapsed invitations for accountants. Lets see if they will reply.


Hope so that would be the case


----------



## permont

Hello experts,

I was wondering would it be better to get a qualifications assessment for *external auditor* or *accountant (gen) *to apply for a 189/190?

Thank you very much for your kind assistance in advance.

My points= 70 points 

Age- 25 points
Education- 15 points
English- 20 points (superior)
NAATI- 5 points
Australian study- 5 points


----------



## NP101

Abood said:


> I have sent an email to skillselect asking them if they are lapsed invitations for accountants. Lets see if they will reply.


Good on ya 
Let us know 
Cheers


----------



## sadduaks

I somewhat agree with Hamid. It would be really difficult for majority of people to achieve 75. I have just tried to summarize the points sheet. This is mostly the perfect case scenario. 

If you are young and below 33, most often you loose 5 points on experience. As soon as you reach 33+ you loose 5 points for age. To prove 8+ years of experience with all the documentary requirement is not going to be easy anyways. With PTE, superior English is a possibility but probability is again 50:50. Only if you meet all these criteria perfectly you will reach 75 points so i don't think it will be too easy to achieve for each and every applicant. 

Yes the situation currently is looking really shaky but lets wait a couple of month to see once we pass through this Augusta Storm. 


Criteria	Age upto 33 33-39 39+

Age 30 25 15

Education 15 15 15

Experience 10 15 15

English 20 20 20


Total Points 75 75 65

regards
Aks


----------



## Lord Vestoink

sadduaks said:


> I somewhat agree with Hamid. It would be really difficult for majority of people to achieve 75. I have just tried to summarize the points sheet. This is mostly the perfect case scenario.
> 
> If you are young and below 33, most often you loose 5 points on experience. As soon as you reach 33+ you loose 5 points for age. To prove 8+ years of experience with all the documentary requirement is not going to be easy anyways. With PTE, superior English is a possibility but probability is again 50:50. Only if you meet all these criteria perfectly you will reach 75 points so i don't think it will be too easy to achieve for each and every applicant.
> 
> Yes the situation currently is looking really shaky but lets wait a couple of month to see once we pass through this Augusta Storm.
> 
> 
> Criteria	Age upto 33 33-39 39+
> 
> Age 30 25 15
> 
> Education 15 15 15
> 
> Experience 10 15 15
> 
> English 20 20 20
> 
> 
> Total Points 75 75 65
> 
> regards
> Aks


To be honest, I'm expecting an invitation for those who submitted before mid November with 70 points in April latest. But if you lodged your EOI after that, I can't guarantee that you won't be waiting a little longer. I can see that some other users are claiming this and some of that, but I'll assure most in this thread, I work for a registered migration agent. Here's the thing, we've seen a trend whereby agents try to make people do the professional year because some of them get a cut when you do your professional year via applying through them. To see the claims made in this thread is just outstanding to say the least. 

Let me just clarify a few things with those who have just joined this perfect chat space.

If you're aiming for the 190 visa with NSW, 65+5 pointers are threading on thin waters, for now. That's all I have to say. Unless the 70+5 pointers go to the 189 queue, things will not clear up. 

The queue timings are growing, but not just for Accountants. As mentioned, the ceiling plays a part in the cut off scores. The lower the ceiling goes for accountants, the higher the point cut-offs will be. It's basic common sense really. Hypothetically, if the ceiling gets cut down to 1500, I'm afraid 75 will be the new norm. 

Though, if you ask me now, at this present moment, for the rest of next year, will the cut-offs become 75 with the same occupational ceiling? I'm not god, I can't tell you the answer. But I can say that it's unlikely with the same ceiling. It's going to probably remain at 70 with the movement being less than 10 days, probably 7-10 days movement between rounds as a worse case scenario after the clear up. 

Remember people, the ceiling was slashed by half to 2500++ last year from 5000+ the year before and then 2500 this year. If you don't factor this in, then you're not really understanding trends and patterns. It's elementary correlation at play here. 

And to the PTE vs IELTS discussion, I'd just like to shed some holy light onto it. Yes, more people are getting 4X90s in PTE because it's simply easier. I did my IELTS academic the first time and got 9.0 9.0 8.5 8.5, and I would say that I really had to think hard for certain portions of the paper. This year, with all the PTE conspiracy theories, I thought it's unfair to bash Pearson for no apparent reason. I told people it's a comparable test, and tried hard to justify it to some people. The only problem was that, I've not taken it at all. 

So I did. And my oh my, to my absolute surprise, I got 4 x 90s. This is without knowing the format of the test, not even trying and writing pure rubbish in the writing section. I've also coached other uni students back in the days, so I would say that I'm a reasonably competent native user of the language. One thing's clear, no matter what you claim, PTE is an easier test to score in. Period. I just feel that PTE's administration system is way better. One day wait for the test report to come to you, why not right?


----------



## MishoElmasri

permont said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I was wondering would it be better to get a qualifications assessment for *external auditor* or *accountant (gen) *to apply for a 189/190?
> 
> Thank you very much for your kind assistance in advance.
> 
> My points= 70 points
> 
> Age- 25 points
> Education- 15 points
> English- 20 points (superior)
> NAATI- 5 points
> Australian study- 5 points


Hello Permont,

I would like actually to ask the the same question as yours, hopefully some experienced mate would advice.

My question to you regarding NAATI points, If you were accredited by testing, which test you have taken? Was it easy? Which one you think is easier Paraprofessional Interpreter or Professional translator?

The only one available overseas is professional translator, since its quite expensive I wish to check to which point I can take the risk.

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> To be honest, I'm expecting an invitation for those who submitted before mid November with 70 points in April latest. But if you lodged your EOI after that, I can't guarantee that you won't be waiting a little longer. I can see that some other users are claiming this and some of that, but I'll assure most in this thread, I work for a registered migration agent. Here's the thing, we've seen a trend whereby agents try to make people do the professional year because some of them get a cut when you do your professional year via applying through them. To see the claims made in this thread is just outstanding to say the least.
> 
> Let me just clarify a few things with those who have just joined this perfect chat space.
> 
> If you're aiming for the 190 visa with NSW, 65+5 pointers are threading on thin waters, for now. That's all I have to say. Unless the 70+5 pointers go to the 189 queue, things will not clear up.
> 
> The queue timings are growing, but not just for Accountants. As mentioned, the ceiling plays a part in the cut off scores. The lower the ceiling goes for accountants, the higher the point cut-offs will be. It's basic common sense really. Hypothetically, if the ceiling gets cut down to 1500, I'm afraid 75 will be the new norm.
> 
> Though, if you ask me now, at this present moment, for the rest of next year, will the cut-offs become 75 with the same occupational ceiling? I'm not god, I can't tell you the answer. But I can say that it's unlikely with the same ceiling. It's going to probably remain at 70 with the movement being less than 10 days, probably 7-10 days movement between rounds as a worse case scenario after the clear up.
> 
> Remember people, the ceiling was slashed by half to 2500++ last year from 5000+ the year before and then 2500 this year. If you don't factor this in, then you're not really understanding trends and patterns. It's elementary correlation at play here.
> 
> And to the PTE vs IELTS discussion, I'd just like to shed some holy light onto it. Yes, more people are getting 4X90s in PTE because it's simply easier. I did my IELTS academic the first time and got 9.0 9.0 8.5 8.5, and I would say that I really had to think hard for certain portions of the paper. This year, with all the PTE conspiracy theories, I thought it's unfair to bash Pearson for no apparent reason. I told people it's a comparable test, and tried hard to justify it to some people. The only problem was that, I've not taken it at all.
> 
> So I did. And my oh my, to my absolute surprise, I got 4 x 90s. This is without knowing the format of the test, not even trying and writing pure rubbish in the writing section. I've also coached other uni students back in the days, so I would say that I'm a reasonably competent native user of the language. One thing's clear, no matter what you claim, PTE is an easier test to score in. Period. I just feel that PTE's administration system is way better. One day wait for the test report to come to you, why not right?


Thats what I mentioned before, core factor is occupation ceiling,
50/50 chances it would be the same or may be they will reduced.


----------



## Asdfer

blackrider89 said:


> Nah he shouldn't. No guarantee he will be getting an invite for 189 in 2 months. In fact I'd say he may need to wait till mid-2017 or even later to get one.
> 
> I know it is not a desired situation for 65 pointers but every man for himself as the saying goes.


Hi blackrider89, thanks for all your information in this forum. As a silent reader, I found it helpful. I have a question. Here are my points breakdown:
Accountant (General)
Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 20

I lodged for both 189 and 190 mid November and like everyone with the same point breakdown, I received an invite for NSW nomination on the 25th and I lodged the application on the 28th. I know it's too early to be worried, but the more I read this forum, the more anxious I get since people seem to be able to predict what's gonna happen in the next few months.

Here goes my questions, do you know how long more until I can be approved for NSW nomination? I have seen people waiting from several days to months. I recently graduated and I may have to apply for 485 visa if I don't get a nomination by the end of December. 

And what are my chances with 189 invitation? 
Please shed some light to my uncertain future


----------



## blackrider89

Asdfer said:


> Hi blackrider89, thanks for all your information in this forum. As a silent reader, I found it helpful. I have a question. Here are my points breakdown:
> Accountant (General)
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Education: 20
> 
> I lodged for both 189 and 190 mid November and like everyone with the same point breakdown, I received an invite for NSW nomination on the 25th and I lodged the application on the 28th. I know it's too early to be worried, but the more I read this forum, the more anxious I get since people seem to be able to predict what's gonna happen in the next few months.
> 
> Here goes my questions, do you know how long more until I can be approved for NSW nomination? I have seen people waiting from several days to months. I recently graduated and I may have to apply for 485 visa if I don't get a nomination by the end of December.
> 
> And what are my chances with 189 invitation?
> Please shed some light to my uncertain future


You may be receiving an 189 invitation in April or May. You should get another skills assessment (External Auditor) if you only wish to opt to 189.

With regard to 190, I think you're gonna receive an invite to apply for the visa in early January. Or with some luck it would be prior to Xmas.

Seems to me that an 190 invite is much better.


----------



## blackrider89

1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today. 
Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> 1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today.
> Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


Wow! I submitted my application on 28th November. Hope I will receive the Nomination soon! Fingers crossed


----------



## Amrita.khangura

I received nsw approval today and have received a formal invitation as well. Thankyou everyone and especially blackrider for all your guidance and support. My points are 70 and my job code is internal auditor. I had filed eoi in aug 16 and recd an invite from nsw on 13th oct 16. Paid on 21st oct 16. Approved on 8th dec 16. Thanks again. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Amrita.khangura said:


> I received nsw approval today and have received a formal invitation as well. Thankyou everyone and especially blackrider for all your guidance and support. My points are 70 and my job code is internal auditor. I had filed eoi in aug 16 and recd an invite from nsw on 13th oct 16. Paid on 21st oct 16. Approved on 8th dec 16. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congrts you made it.


----------



## Melodies7788

Hi all,

Just would like to ask about the CPA assessment, how do I know that I got the positive outcome?

as the employment assessment does not mentioned that our result is positive outcome right?

many thanksss


----------



## Melodies7788

Amrita.khangura said:


> I received nsw approval today and have received a formal invitation as well. Thankyou everyone and especially blackrider for all your guidance and support. My points are 70 and my job code is internal auditor. I had filed eoi in aug 16 and recd an invite from nsw on 13th oct 16. Paid on 21st oct 16. Approved on 8th dec 16. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Congratsss... at least you give us a hope that there's still a possibility to get a grant wiht 70 point through nsw...


----------



## Asdfer

blackrider89 said:


> You may be receiving an 189 invitation in April or May. You should get another skills assessment (External Auditor) if you only wish to opt to 189.
> 
> With regard to 190, I think you're gonna receive an invite to apply for the visa in early January. Or with some luck it would be prior to Xmas.
> 
> Seems to me that an 190 invite is much better.


Thank you for your reply. I was thinking that 190 is a better option too. But I do not know for sure whether getting an invite guarantees a 100% approval  Your following post mentions that someone got nominated today and they applied on the 25th. Base on that alone, do you still think that I will receive the approval after New Year or just prior to Xmas?


----------



## Maggie-May24

hamidaims said:


> Amar First of all you should remove 190 EOI because you will get 189 invitation within 2 months. So, no need to submit 190 NSW EOI.
> 
> Please remove NSW 190 EOI, It can give space to other candidates....who have less socre and waiting for NSW invitations
> 
> Thanks


Or he can wait for the 190 which may come sooner and then remove the 189 EOI. Either way he get an invitation and a queue (either 189 or 190) will move forward by one.


----------



## Figa

Hey everyone, I have been following this forum for a long time now and finally managed to recover my password so I can add some things as well.

Congrats to all of you who got invite!  Good on you guys.

This situation is hard, we all know this already, nothing surprising.

Is there anyone here who has the same situation like me - I will update EOI to 70 points in Feb 2017 (189 visa). Any hopes for us? What is worrying me is that by this time the quota will be finished. Please share some views.


----------



## Abood

New occupations were added to pro-rata list: 

•Electronics Engineer
•Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers
•Registered Nurses

https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-results-november-2016.php


----------



## PNHA

Asdfer said:


> Thank you for your reply. I was thinking that 190 is a better option too. But I do not know for sure whether getting an invite guarantees a 100% approval  Your following post mentions that someone got nominated today and they applied on the 25th. Base on that alone, do you still think that I will receive the approval after New Year or just prior to Xmas?


Hi I am having the same situation as you. I lodged my state nomination application on 28th Nov, and I am still waiting for the approval.

Based on my understanding, if you submit all the required documents, and you are able to prove your points. Then you should not be worry. If they are going to reject you, they will still provide you an opportunity to explain.

Blackrider89 is an expert in this!


----------



## bottleneck_007

I may not make sense, but I was comparing the cut offs of last year and this year, and observed that up to the first round of November, the cut offs of 2015 and 2016 were roughly the same (31st August and 28th August respectively). Situation has changed only from the second round of November and till the latest one i.e. first round of December, where in 2015, we had reached 21st September of cut off, but for 2016, we are still at 3rd September (a slower movement by 18 days).

Now why should we assume that the August's passout guys have remained same compared to the last year? Of course it hasn't. What is think is, with the rising awareness of PTE, people doing PY and NAATI, the guys who had lodged their EOIs in August have to be more than the last year. And some of them doing it in September's first week as well. Obviously if more candidates come, the assessing authorities are going to have delays in issuing assessments resulting in EOIs submitted beyond August. 

So yeah the situation seems bad, but we need to factor in the above facts too including the reality that more and more people are now inclined towards immigrating. I see it is only a matter of time before this backlog of August-September gets cleared (probably by December's second round or January's first one) and things will start flowing like last year. Yes, the 65 point guys won't get a shot at 189, but i don't see the backlog of 3-4 months of 70 points by the end of June 2016.


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Hi I am having the same situation as you. I lodged my state nomination application on 28th Nov, and I am still waiting for the approval.
> 
> Based on my understanding, if you submit all the required documents, and you are able to prove your points. Then you should not be worry. If they are going to reject you, they will still provide you an opportunity to explain.
> 
> Blackrider89 is an expert in this!


They only reject an application if the applicant has over-claimed their points or submitted bogus documentation. 

If you have a compelling reason you may ask them to facilitate your application.


----------



## permont

MishoElmasri said:


> Hello Permont,
> 
> I would like actually to ask the the same question as yours, hopefully some experienced mate would advice.
> 
> My question to you regarding NAATI points, If you were accredited by testing, which test you have taken? Was it easy? Which one you think is easier Paraprofessional Interpreter or Professional translator?
> 
> The only one available overseas is professional translator, since its quite expensive I wish to check to which point I can take the risk.
> 
> Thanks and good luck.


I took the paraprofessional interpreter exam. 

I think the advantage of the professional translator exam is that you can choose with language to translate to i.e. English to LOTE or LOTE to English. For the interpreter exams, you must interpret into both English and LOTE. I do not think the NAATI exam is impossible, but it definitely does not have a high pass rate (assuming you are doing the NAATI exam externally and not through a TAFE). The reason for this is many people assume that being bilingual is sufficient to pass the exam. However, if you prepare sufficiently (as you would for any exam) you should be alright, but I do not think passing the NAATI exam is a walk in the park. 

Also just be aware that NAATI takes 3 months to give your results (they do everything via post), so just keep that in mind. 

I hope this was helpful


----------



## permont

blackrider89 said:


> You may be receiving an 189 invitation in April or May. You should get another skills assessment (External Auditor) if you only wish to opt to 189.
> 
> With regard to 190, I think you're gonna receive an invite to apply for the visa in early January. Or with some luck it would be prior to Xmas.
> 
> Seems to me that an 190 invite is much better.


Hi blackrider89,

First thank you for your insights in your previous posts.

In your opinion would it be better to go for a skill assessment to lodge an EOI as an accountant or an external auditor for the 189/190 schemes? If I receive a positive skills assessment for either occupations I would have 70 points.

Thank you for your kind assistance in advance.


----------



## blackrider89

permont said:


> Hi blackrider89,
> 
> First thank you for your insights in your previous posts.
> 
> In your opinion would it be better to go for a skill assessment to lodge an EOI as an accountant or an external auditor for the 189/190 schemes? If I receive a positive skills assessment for either occupations I would have 70 points.
> 
> Thank you for your kind assistance in advance.


I'd say both. If you can only get 1, just grab an External Auditor one.


----------



## permont

blackrider89 said:


> I'd say both. If you can only get 1, just grab an External Auditor one.


Thank you for your reply.

What are your thoughts on the IPA fast track process for skills assessments (I am an Aus. uni graduate)? 48 hours turnaround sounds too good to be true.

Have you by any chance assisted clients for the IPA fast track skills assessment?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## blackrider89

permont said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the IPA fast track process for skills assessments (I am an Aus. uni graduate)? 48 hours turnaround sounds too good to be true.
> 
> Have you by any chance assisted clients for the IPA fast track skills assessment?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


It's true. Not too good to be true. And the service is not exclusive to Migration Agents. 

Normally CA only takes me less than 2 days to finalise an Express Service skills assessment (exclusive to RMA though).


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

I have the below question regarding health check-up, though it is slightly off-topic, but still asking here, if anybody has any information on it, then please suggest.

Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have the below question regarding health check-up, though it is slightly off-topic, but still asking here, if anybody has any information on it, then please suggest.
> 
> Is there any list of diseases mentioned in some webpage URL, which states that which diseases, if found in health check-up, would get the visa rejected by DIBP? Which diseases of applicants are allowed to be taken treatment for some time by DIBP and then again asked to go for health check-up by DIBP? Any information here, please. Thanks.


Good question i also wanted to check d same. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

I'm going to be submitting documents for assessment next week. CPA? ICAA? IPA? Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## misecmisc

Amrita.khangura said:


> Good question i also wanted to check d same.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I have raised a new thread for this query, as I was not able to find any thread for it. Most of the threads are for 189/190 EOI invite/visa lodging, skill assessment etc - which are very important steps, but what if, we are through with skill assessment, english test, got invite for EOI, lodged visa application, but then at the health check-up step, if something unexpected comes up, which just stops this whole process or delays it to such an extent that getting the final visa would take significant amount of time. I don't want to sound pessimistic here, rather I wish that nobody gets stopped at health check-up step. But I had queries regarding this health check-up step, so I had raised a new thread for it.

May all be healthy and strong and may all achieve their desired goals.


----------



## NP101

octnovdec said:


> i'm going to be submitting documents for assessment next week. Cpa? Icaa? Ipa? Which one do you guys recommend?


ipa


----------



## quantum07

OctNovDec said:


> I'm going to be submitting documents for assessment next week. CPA? ICAA? IPA? Which one do you guys recommend?


ICAA for sure.


----------



## permont

OctNovDec said:


> I'm going to be submitting documents for assessment next week. CPA? ICAA? IPA? Which one do you guys recommend?


I believe any of those three will be fine.

The only factor to consider is which one of the accounting bodies can give you a positive assessment in the shortest period of time.


----------



## azerty

permont said:


> I believe any of those three will be fine.
> 
> The only factor to consider is which one of the accounting bodies can give you a positive assessment in the shortest period of time.


Do also take into account that the accounting bodies offices will be closed during the Christmas-New Years period.

So if your skills assessment is not finalised before Dec 24, you will need to wait till after the new year.

From NewStars' report.

CPA: 24 Dec - 2 Jan (skeleton crew 28-30 Dec)
Chartered Accounting: 24 Dec - 4 Jan
IPA: 24 Dec - 8 Jan

Report


----------



## MishoElmasri

permont said:


> I took the paraprofessional interpreter exam.
> 
> I think the advantage of the professional translator exam is that you can choose with language to translate to i.e. English to LOTE or LOTE to English. For the interpreter exams, you must interpret into both English and LOTE. I do not think the NAATI exam is impossible, but it definitely does not have a high pass rate (assuming you are doing the NAATI exam externally and not through a TAFE). The reason for this is many people assume that being bilingual is sufficient to pass the exam. However, if you prepare sufficiently (as you would for any exam) you should be alright, but I do not think passing the NAATI exam is a walk in the park.
> 
> Also just be aware that NAATI takes 3 months to give your results (they do everything via post), so just keep that in mind.
> 
> I hope this was helpful


Actually it was, thank you so much and good luck.


----------



## kevinlee

blackrider89 said:


> 1 Accountant, 70+5, PTE 79+, got their Nomination today.
> Invite received 25/11/2016, application for Nomination lodged same day.


Hi Blackrider,

I found it so interesting that why some people would get their nomination earlier even though there were some people submitted before them?

I got invited on the 27th Oct and submitted the application same day, and I have not heard any news since then . And I know someone who submitted their application on the 19th Oct and has not been approved too .

One thing I notice is that I have a different point break down in comparison to your client - (70 )Age (25) + Degree (25)+IELTS (10)+ PY(5) +Working Experience (5 - 1 year in Aus) (Onshore) . My skilled employment assessment had been assessed by CA and got a positive outcome.

Do you know what caused the delay ? Or the people in NSW are just randomly picking people from the list ?

Cheers


----------



## quantum07

*External Auditor Vs General Accountant*

Hey guys, 

My cousin is getting her degree assessed and looking at the situation right now, what do you think she should go with?
She has Superior English.
Age 30

External Auditor or General Accountant.
I know it is tough right now for both, but if y'all have to suggest, which assessment should she go through if it is worth taking a risk.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Lord Vestoink

kevinlee said:


> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> I found it so interesting that why some people would get their nomination earlier even though there were some people submitted before them?
> 
> I got invited on the 27th Oct and submitted the application same day, and I have not heard any news since then . And I know someone who submitted their application on the 19th Oct and has not been approved too .
> 
> One thing I notice is that I have a different point break down in comparison to your client - (70 )Age (25) + Degree (25)+IELTS (10)+ PY(5) +Working Experience (5 - 1 year in Aus) (Onshore) . My skilled employment assessment had been assessed by CA and got a positive outcome.
> 
> Do you know what caused the delay ? Or the people in NSW are just randomly picking people from the list ?
> 
> Cheers


What i know is that the invite system for NSW doesn't really work like a queue system. They pick you based on the point combination they require in that invitation round. So someone who came after you may get the invite before you. It's not random.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

And I managed to skim through some questions about the medicals somewhere here, some people were asking what kind of problem's will they be searching for in your medicals. These are things like HIV, HPV, severe bronchitis and stuffs like that. They also look for deformities like your abnormally large organs and for internal swelling. Organ damage will also be looked into. That's all. If you have things like high blood pressure and slight obesity, it's not going to affect you. I asked the doctor at HBF, and got a thorough explanation when i did it.


----------



## kevinlee

Lord Vestoink said:


> What i know is that the invite system for NSW doesn't really work like a queue system. They pick you based on the point combination they require in that invitation round. So someone who came after you may get the invite before you. It's not random.


Thanks for your reply.

No I wasn't referring to EOI , but after you submitted your NSW application .

190 EOI -> Submit NSW Application -> Approve -> Apply visa via DIBP


----------



## Lord Vestoink

permont said:


> I believe any of those three will be fine.
> 
> The only factor to consider is which one of the accounting bodies can give you a positive assessment in the shortest period of time.


From my experiences, seeing it happening, CPA gives the fastest assessment for students who recently graduated. IPA works well for people needing their employment history vetted. They're all pretty much doing the same thing.

But if you want the fastest, try CPA.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

kevinlee said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> No I wasn't referring to EOI , but after you submitted your NSW application .
> 
> 190 EOI -> Submit NSW Application -> Approve -> Apply visa via DIBP


They look deeper into your soul in that process. Ok maybe not. That I think may consist of many deciding factors, like the documents you submitted and your claiming of points. 

How credible is the company you claimed the employment points from?
What's your country of origin?
Your age group.
Your experience level.

Knowing someone in DIBP, she mentioned a vetting process. But she's not in the correct department to get the real information. 

Someone may have a simpler case than you, which requires less time than yours. 
(He graduated from university, did PY, done.)

But maybe you graduated from an overseas uni, with slightly comparable degree standards to local students, and you worked for a company nobody's ever heard of back home, you were involved in a political strike to overthrow your overlord.. etc) 

Heaps of things can be the deciding factor. That's all I know. So the points is just a guideline for them to formally give you the nomination.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

quantum07 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My cousin is getting her degree assessed and looking at the situation right now, what do you think she should go with?
> She has Superior English.
> Age 30
> 
> External Auditor or General Accountant.
> I know it is tough right now for both, but if y'all have to suggest, which assessment should she go through if it is worth taking a risk.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Auditors have later cut-offs for the 189 invitations, so yeah. 

Up to her really, can she get a positive outcome for both? If yes, just do both and put your EOIs for both. Increases your chances. 

After which you put up your 190 EOIs in for both as well.


----------



## quantum07

Lord Vestoink said:


> Auditors have later cut-offs for the 189 invitations, so yeah.
> 
> Up to her really, can she get a positive outcome for both? If yes, just do both and put your EOIs for both. Increases your chances.
> 
> After which you put up your 190 EOIs in for both as well.


She will be filing a 190 EOI, suppose out of blue she gets an invite, what do you think is better
65+5 superior. external auditor or general accountant?
Which occupation code is worth going for


----------



## gr33nb0y

kevinlee said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> No I wasn't referring to EOI , but after you submitted your NSW application .
> 
> 190 EOI -> Submit NSW Application -> Approve -> Apply visa via DIBP


I would say it depends on the person who looks after your case. If he/she is a performer then your nomination would be approved within few days. If not would take 2-6 werks. When I was waiting for my approval, I saw some people got the approval within a week. I myself had to wait for a month and I didnt have to claim work exp so definitely much simpler case.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone,

Can expertise please shed a light on my work experience if its closely related to my degree. I have submitted work experience assessment to CPA, my Anzco code is 221111(General Accounting). Duties briefly include

Maintaining SKU for different category
Maintaining Stock level and inventory etc

Only thing i am worried about is i hope they don't reject it arguing as its mainly inventory control etc it comes under Management Acc category


----------



## blackrider89

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can expertise please shed a light on my work experience if its closely related to my degree. I have submitted work experience assessment to CPA, my Anzco code is 221111(General Accounting). Duties briefly include
> 
> Maintaining SKU for different category
> Maintaining Stock level and inventory etc
> 
> Only thing i am worried about is i hope they don't reject it arguing as its mainly inventory control etc it comes under Management Acc category


Seems to me that your claim would be rejected. It however depends on your case officer.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Figa said:


> Hey everyone, I have been following this forum for a long time now and finally managed to recover my password so I can add some things as well.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who got invite!  Good on you guys.
> 
> This situation is hard, we all know this already, nothing surprising.
> 
> Is there anyone here who has the same situation like me - I will update EOI to 70 points in Feb 2017 (189 visa). Any hopes for us? What is worrying me is that by this time the quota will be finished. Please share some views.


The Accountant occupation is being invited on a pro rata basis which is set up specifically to ensure that all the invitations aren't used up early in the financial year. So invitations should still be available until at least the end of May (sometimes they do exhaust the invitations before June, and then the ceiling resets July 1st). Due to the high level of competition, there's no guarantee how quickly they will invite 70-point candidates, but at least you'll move up the queue as soon as you reach 70 points.


----------



## azerty

I think NSW have started inviting. Heard that a 70+5 accountant with prof eng and experience got invited.

Anyone else has good news?


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> They only reject an application if the applicant has over-claimed their points or submitted bogus documentation.
> 
> If you have a compelling reason you may ask them to facilitate your application.


Hi Blackrider89!

Sorry to keep bothering you!

I just went back to check on my confirmation email from NSW when I submitted my application for State Nomination.

I noticed that the C/O line is blank.

Is it normal?

Thank you


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> I think NSW have started inviting. Heard that a 70+5 accountant with prof eng and experience got invited.
> 
> Anyone else has good news?


One client, 70+5, Superior English, no ex, has also been invited.

Not the case with Proficient English and no ex.


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Hi Blackrider89!
> 
> Sorry to keep bothering you!
> 
> I just went back to check on my confirmation email from NSW when I submitted my application for State Nomination.
> 
> I noticed that the C/O line is blank.
> 
> Is it normal?
> 
> Thank you


It's their normal practice mate. No need to be worried.


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> It's their normal practice mate. No need to be worried.


Hi Blackrider, 

Today is my last day to accept the first step of invitation from NSW, the reason why I hesitated for this long is because I really want to go for 189 since I have job commitment in Melb, but right now my visa has expired, so I will be leaving Aus to be an offshore applicant since it will take a few months anyway...

However after looking at the slow movement again for 189, I think I should just secure it for now..Once I submit and make the payment today for NSW (70+5 superior English, no exp), I believe I will need to wait for max 12 weeks for a formal invitation and approval, and after that it will also provide me 60 days to accept it, is it correct?

Based on your experience, how likely do you think I can get an invitation from 189 during the 60days?


----------



## gr33nb0y

Puggy123 said:


> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> Today is my last day to accept the first step of invitation from NSW, the reason why I hesitated for this long is because I really want to go for 189 since I have job commitment in Melb, but right now my visa has expired, so I will be leaving Aus to be an offshore applicant since it will take a few months anyway...
> 
> However after looking at the slow movement again for 189, I think I should just secure it for now..Once I submit and make the payment today for NSW (70+5 superior English, no exp), I believe I will need to wait for max 12 weeks for a formal invitation and approval, and after that it will also provide me 60 days to accept it, is it correct?
> 
> Based on your experience, how likely do you think I can get an invitation from 189 during the 60days?


when did you submit eoi for 189 mate? and is it for auditor or accountant?


----------



## Puggy123

gr33nb0y said:


> when did you submit eoi for 189 mate? and is it for auditor or accountant?


Accountant, 11 Nov 2016


----------



## gr33nb0y

Puggy123 said:


> Accountant, 11 Nov 2016


within 60 days is unlikely i think


----------



## Puggy123

gr33nb0y said:


> within 60 days is unlikely i think


but it seems like NSW is taking time to approve applicants as well..could be more than 60 days..so I dont know what to expect too


----------



## Melodies7788

why some people insist 189? 

any disadvantage of 190? beside have to stay in nsw for 2 years?

my point of view is we still need to stay 2 years in Australia right once we got the PR

Please me give u guys point of view...


Thankssss


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> Today is my last day to accept the first step of invitation from NSW, the reason why I hesitated for this long is because I really want to go for 189 since I have job commitment in Melb, but right now my visa has expired, so I will be leaving Aus to be an offshore applicant since it will take a few months anyway...
> 
> However after looking at the slow movement again for 189, I think I should just secure it for now..Once I submit and make the payment today for NSW (70+5 superior English, no exp), I believe I will need to wait for max 12 weeks for a formal invitation and approval, and after that it will also provide me 60 days to accept it, is it correct?
> 
> Based on your experience, how likely do you think I can get an invitation from 189 during the 60days?


You won't get an 189 invite in 60 days. Just accept the NSW invite for now.

You don't have to live in NSW. It is not a condition of the visa.

Also you can apply for a Visitor visa if you wish to stay in Australia. And if your visa is expiring soon you can ask NSW to facilitate your visa application. You may receive an approval in a few days.


----------



## Puggy123

Melodies7788 said:


> why some people insist 189?
> 
> any disadvantage of 190? beside have to stay in nsw for 2 years?
> 
> my point of view is we still need to stay 2 years in Australia right once we got the PR
> 
> Please me give u guys point of view...
> 
> 
> Thankssss


Well, it is due to personal reason. There is nothing wrong with 190, apart from the 2 years commitment.
I have settled in Melb for 8 years now, in terms of job, family, friends etc everything is here, no future plans in moving to other states, so 189 will work for me perfectly, just the timing isn't right.


----------



## Melodies7788

Puggy123 said:


> Well, it is due to personal reason. There is nothing wrong with 190, apart from the 2 years commitment.
> I have settled in Melb for 8 years now, in terms of job, family, friends etc everything is here, no future plans in moving to other states, so 189 will work for me perfectly, just the timing isn't right.



Oh IC now, well in your case 189 is perfect for you then... 

Well based on Blackrider89 you don't have to stay in NSW... I also heard the same information but not sure how accurate that one as I haven't got 190...


----------



## Puggy123

blackrider89 said:


> You won't get an 189 invite in 60 days. Just accept the NSW invite for now.
> 
> You don't have to live in NSW. It is not a condition of the visa.
> 
> Also you can apply for a Visitor visa if you wish to stay in Australia. And if your visa is expiring soon you can ask NSW to facilitate your visa application. You may receive an approval in a few days.


O_O I thought living in NSW for 2 years is compulsory, I even called them to ask about it, they told me firmly the visa doesn't allow nominated applicants to move around as it is the commitment we accepted. but at the same time I find it silly, what if your job in NSW requires you to relocate to other states, just doesnt make sense to me!


----------



## gr33nb0y

Puggy123 said:


> but it seems like NSW is taking time to approve applicants as well..could be more than 60 days..so I dont know what to expect too


should not be more than 6 weeks in most cases


----------



## Melodies7788

Puggy123 said:


> O_O I thought living in NSW for 2 years is compulsory, I even called them to ask about it, they told me firmly the visa doesn't allow nominated applicants to move around as it is the commitment we accepted. but at the same time I find it silly, what if your job in NSW requires you to relocate to other states, just doesnt make sense to me!


A friend of my friend move from melb to syd and disregard that, she said was ok, when I heard that I was really??? are you sure?? she seems very confidence about it... 

Well, then when you call, u should ask, what if your company ask u to relocate to other state?? at least u move to nsw first right and that's very common company has branch in other state such as melb...? i think you can ask or appeal if company able to provide letter explanation for the relocation...


----------



## blackrider89

Puggy123 said:


> O_O I thought living in NSW for 2 years is compulsory, I even called them to ask about it, they told me firmly the visa doesn't allow nominated applicants to move around as it is the commitment we accepted. but at the same time I find it silly, what if your job in NSW requires you to relocate to other states, just doesnt make sense to me!


No its not a visa condition mate. You should be staying but if you can't for a reason, just write them a letter to explain. No more. 

DIBP may change it in the future to enforce 190 visa applicant to live in the State that has nominated them. But not for now.


----------



## Melodies7788

blackrider89 said:


> No its not a visa condition mate. You should be staying but if you can't for a reason, just write them a letter to explain. No more.
> 
> DIBP may change it in the future to enforce 190 visa applicant to live in the State that has nominated them. But not for now.


Hi Blackridder89,

I send you a PM for couple question...


----------



## Shailz

does anyone has idea about the occupation 132211 - Finance Manager?

It has been in high availability in South Australia for quite some time; but recently it got into medium availability.
Actually, I had applied for skill assessment through CPA but I lacked one subject of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I fear, till the time i clear that exam, the occupation might get closed in South Australia as well.

is there any chance that the occupation would open up in any other state? Or, would it appear in next SOL?

Please advice what to do?


----------



## Melodies7788

Just would like to ask... is there any date for 190 invitation? I mean like 189 invitation round... ?

we can submit eoi anytime right?


----------



## gr33nb0y

Melodies7788 said:


> Just would like to ask... is there any date for 190 invitation? I mean like 189 invitation round... ?
> 
> we can submit eoi anytime right?


there is no certain date. However, they tend to invite right after 189, on thursday or friday


----------



## OctNovDec

Melodies7788 said:


> why some people insist 189?
> 
> any disadvantage of 190? beside have to stay in nsw for 2 years?
> 
> my point of view is we still need to stay 2 years in Australia right once we got the PR
> 
> Please me give u guys point of view...
> 
> 
> Thankssss


It's basically the expectation of the state that, at least, for the first 2 years of your stay, you will work in their state and pay them taxes. The state nominates you with the prerogative of milking you for taxes for 2 years minimum, especially when you're a skilled migrant - having passed all their assessments, English requirements and not of retiring age. 

Your other question of what if you have to relocate. Again, as long as the organization you're working for is registered in your sponsor state, the taxes will go to both them and the state you're being asked to relocate to. 

Governments, despite all the hassle, controversy and risks, do not forbid migration because overall it adds to the economy. 

I think the easiest way to PR is the 132 visa which is for entrepreneurs. The reason it being easiest is because fulfilling the requirements itself makes it clear to the Aussie government that you're bring lots of money with you to pump into their economy.


----------



## Rab nawaz

So 65+5 with proficient is like a bermuda triangle in short it exists but we have no idea where it is in actual.


----------



## Shailz

Shailz said:


> does anyone has idea about the occupation 132211 - Finance Manager?
> 
> It has been in high availability in South Australia for quite some time; but recently it got into medium availability.
> Actually, I had applied for skill assessment through CPA but I lacked one subject of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I fear, till the time i clear that exam, the occupation might get closed in South Australia as well.
> 
> is there any chance that the occupation would open up in any other state? Or, would it appear in next SOL?
> 
> Please advice what to do?


Any inputs please?


----------



## ali7827

hi every one i got an email to lodge application for nomination for nsw sub 190. points 190 = 75
eoi date 2/12/2016


----------



## azerty

ali7827 said:


> hi every one i got an email to lodge application for nomination for nsw sub 190. points 190 = 75
> eoi date 2/12/2016


Grats! Do you mind sharing points breakdown (occupation, english and experience)?


----------



## Qasimkhan

ali7827 said:


> hi every one i got an email to lodge application for nomination for nsw sub 190. points 190 = 75
> eoi date 2/12/2016


Congrats ali


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> So 65+5 with proficient is like a bermuda triangle in short it exists but we have no idea where it is in actual.


Correct, i think nsw state wants cream in form of 70+5.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Correct, i think nsw state wants cream in form of 70+5.


To be very honest am not worried of having 65+5 but my real stress is the future cut offs i mean when we will update on 70 in next year the game will be too far from our hands and who knows at that time we will have enough time to fight with these cut offs untill PSWV will be finished.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> To be very honest am not worried of having 65+5 but my real stress is the future cut offs i mean when we will update on 70 in next year the game will be too far from our hands and who knows at that time we will have enough time to fight with these cut offs untill PSWV will be finished.


I think, the only worry should be accounting occupation removal from the sol,
Otherwise I don't think so with 70 points there would be much problem.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I think, the only worry should be accounting occupation removal from the sol,
> Otherwise I don't think so with 70 points there would be much problem.


But if the cut offs will grow longer pswv will be expired and we have to moveback to anyother sub class so we can wait for the invitition.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> But if the cut offs will grow longer pswv will be expired and we have to moveback to anyother sub class so we can wait for the invitition.


Thats true, in that case student visa would be the best one option to avail 20 hours requirement.


----------



## jiekhang

Does any 221111 Accountant out there has received NSW 190 invitation today with 65+5? I have seen from another thread in this forum that an Internal Auditor has received NSW 190 invitation today with 65+5.


----------



## azerty

jiekhang said:


> Does any 221111 Accountant out there has received NSW 190 invitation today with 65+5? I have seen from another thread in this forum that an Internal Auditor has received NSW 190 invitation today with 65+5.


Not that I've heard of. I think there aren't many Internal Auditors compared to External Auditors which may be why they are getting invited at 65+5.


----------



## jontymorgan

Shailz said:


> does anyone has idea about the occupation 132211 - Finance Manager?
> 
> It has been in high availability in South Australia for quite some time; but recently it got into medium availability.
> Actually, I had applied for skill assessment through CPA but I lacked one subject of Financial Accounting and Reporting. I fear, till the time i clear that exam, the occupation might get closed in South Australia as well.
> 
> is there any chance that the occupation would open up in any other state? Or, would it appear in next SOL?
> 
> Please advice what to do?


I received my 190 visa as a Finance Manager two weeks ago (see timeline below). I believe SA is the only state which is sponsoring this occupation at this time without a job offer and/or specific residency requirements. Last year the occupation went from high to low availability but never to special conditions. There is no sign of it being added to the SOL. 

Many accountants struggle to qualify for SA sponsorship as a Finance Manager because SA requires the following:
- 3 years experience as a Finance Manager. Finance Manger is not considered closely related to Accountant so you must have experience relevant to the Finance Manager occupation code.
- Proficient English in all areas (or Proficient Plus overall)
- If you are living in Australia then you must be resident in SA

However, if you do qualify, the SA nomination process is much easier than NSW. SA seems to process and approve applications in the order received and if you meet the criteria then you will get the nomination when it is your turn. It took me 7.5 weeks to get my SA nomination (their website said a 7-8 week processing time).

Hope this information is helpful.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Hi to all, just to update you guys here, I got my invitation to apply for a nomination from NSW today in the morning. 

Age: 30
Degree: 15
English: 20
Australian Study: 5

I waited 11 days for my invite. My friend who submitted 1 month before me did not get an invite at all. No idea what's going on there. But I wish you all the best in receiving the invites, let's hope that they start inviting 65 pointers soon with the 70+5s cleared. 

I'll still remain in this thread though.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

And to reply to some of you saying that you 'don't really have to stay in NSW for 2 years' with the 190 visa, you're risking your own visa there. They don't really care for now, but there are plans to lock in your visa. Not happening anytime soon, but they have the right to act on you if you don't stay in the state. Some people have had troubles there but most of the times, they just simply don't care. 

It's really up to you whether or not you want to take the risk in doing so. I wouldn't want to mess with fire.


----------



## Prof2020

gr33nb0y said:


> there is no certain date. However, they tend to invite right after 189, on thursday or friday



Please, am I eligible for partner points if my spouse gets a positive assessment for his nominated occupation which is on CSOL? I thought I could since I am applying for visa subclass 190.

My nominated occupation, Accountant (General), appears on both SOL and CSOL but my spouse's appears only on CSOL. Kindly assist with clarification.


----------



## ali7827

azerty said:


> Grats! Do you mind sharing points breakdown (occupation, english and experience)?


eng = 20
age = 30
edu= 15
naati = 5


----------



## Au16

Dear all,
I have been following this forum since 2015. I would like to ask our experts 
what will happen when have 189 and 190 eoi. 
If 190 get first invitation does 189 eoi still get invitation?
Can someone get both 189 and 190 invitation?
Also I have heard people use 190 to hold by paying $300 which gives few time to wait for 189 invitation.
Too much confusion...


----------



## gr33nb0y

Prof2020 said:


> Please, am I eligible for partner points if my spouse gets a positive assessment for his nominated occupation which is on CSOL? I thought I could since I am applying for visa subclass 190.
> 
> My nominated occupation, Accountant (General), appears on both SOL and CSOL but my spouse's appears only on CSOL. Kindly assist with clarification.


Since your spouse occipation is only on CSOL list, your only option is to go for 190 mate to get extra 5pts. If you go for 189, you won't be able to claim 5pts


----------



## gr33nb0y

Au16 said:


> Dear all,
> I have been following this forum since 2015. I would like to ask our experts
> what will happen when have 189 and 190 eoi.
> If 190 get first invitation does 189 eoi still get invitation?
> Can someone get both 189 and 190 invitation?
> Also I have heard people use 190 to hold by paying $300 which gives few time to wait for 189 invitation.
> Too much confusion...


Very simple, if you apply both 189 and 190 on same eoi, you still can receive both invitations. If state invite you for 190, you have to send supporting documents to state for access and also pay $300 fee. If state approve your application, then you will be able to apply for visa


----------



## Victoryvn

Hi guys, 
I received NSW ss invitation on Friday 9 Dec 2016 with 70 + 5 points
221111 Accountant 
20 points English
Good luck everyone


----------



## Qasimkhan

Victoryvn said:


> Hi guys,
> I received NSW ss invitation on Friday 9 Dec 2016 with 70 + 5 points
> 221111 Accountant
> 20 points English
> Good luck everyone


Congrats


----------



## davidlk03

hi guys,
how many (months or number)BANK statements/Payslips required(sufficient) for 189 or 190???


----------



## jiekhang

Accountant with 70+5 now takes as soon as 7 days to receive a NSW 190 invitation. Hopefully the 70+5 clears up quickly and soon it will be 65+5 turn.


----------



## jkfooty1

blackrider89 said:


> Seems to me that your claim would be rejected. It however depends on your case officer.


Hi Blackrider,

Is it because its more related to working with Inventory ? Do you have any background of Accounting ? Because i met couple agents they said should be ok, I am worried


----------



## Melodies7788

jiekhang said:


> Accountant with 70+5 now takes as soon as 7 days to receive a NSW 190 invitation. Hopefully the 70+5 clears up quickly and soon it will be 65+5 turn.



Oh really, so ppl with 70 points +5 from nsw state gov got the grant within 7 days...?

Yeah finger cross that 65 point +5 from nsw oso got the grant in within 4 weeks... 

Finger cross...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Melodies7788 said:


> Oh really, so ppl with 70 points +5 from nsw state gov got the grant within 7 days...?
> 
> Yeah finger cross that 65 point +5 from nsw oso got the grant in within 4 weeks...
> 
> Finger cross...


Not suprising at all its not 189 and secondly there wasnt any backlog for 190 for maximum pointer but the state is sitting doing nothing untill someone walk in with 75+5 and they will invite him straight away.


----------



## 1330690

approx how many people accept 190 in a week on average


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Not suprising at all its not 189 and secondly there wasnt any backlog for 190 for maximum pointer but the state is sitting doing nothing untill someone walk in with 75+5 and they will invite him straight away.




Brother, 

Just be positive. I understand that you have a point, but this is immigration you cannot control it. Last year they cleared up 65 points up to march. Total invites for nsw is 4K. How much do think accountants received invites out of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Brother,
> 
> Just be positive. I understand that you have a point, but this is immigration you cannot control it. Last year they cleared up 65 points up to march. Total invites for nsw is 4K. How much do think accountants received invites out of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro if you still think dibp and NSW is playing fairly i will be silent and on the top of that if the cut offs will move in the same way and nsw bulk invititon will remain closed till feb am dam sure most of the invititions will be taken by 70+5 in fact even today 70s are moving to 190 because who wants to wait for 10 months even 5 months absolutely none of them, now what is yours opinion on that or correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Not suprising at all its not 189 and secondly there wasnt any backlog for 190 for maximum pointer but the state is sitting doing nothing untill someone walk in with 75+5 and they will invite him straight away.


Very true... 

Well said. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro if you still think dibp and NSW is playing fairly i will be silent and on the top of that if the cut offs will move in the same way and nsw bulk invititon will remain closed till feb am dam sure most of the invititions will be taken by 70+5 in fact even today 70s are moving to 190 because who wants to wait for 10 months even 5 months absolutely none of them, now what is yours opinion on that or correct me if i am wrong.




Bro, this is like business! If they have cleared 70+5, they will start inviting 65+5. Of course, they will look for the cream to invite, but they are not trying to screw everyone as you pointed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Bro, this is like business! If they have cleared 70+5, they will start inviting 65+5. Of course, they will look for the cream to invite, but they are not trying to screw everyone as you pointed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro within 7 days they are inviting what it means they have only some 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone will claim 190 and they will award him an invitition on the spot.


----------



## HannahS

Rab nawaz said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, this is like business! If they have cleared 70+5, they will start inviting 65+5. Of course, they will look for the cream to invite, but they are not trying to screw everyone as you pointed out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Bro within 7 days they are inviting what it means they have only some 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone will claim 190 and they will award him an invitition on the spot.
Click to expand...

I agree with Abood, I work for UK immigration and it is a business. It is all to do with making money and filling the quotas set, that's it. Nothing is personal and they don't care enough to screw anyone over. If anything they will just be biding their time and fill the quota when necessary i.e. nearer end of the year.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro within 7 days they are inviting what it means they have only some 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone will claim 190 and they will award him an invitition on the spot.




All depends on the need! If they need 1000, and only 55+5 applied they will invite them. Don't forget that immigration employees follow the rules which means they will invite top scorers regardless whether 70 or 55. There is no such rules of waiting, and DIBP is relatively transparent in their process. 

You may have a point, but I have not seen something officially written with such rule. People who are 65+5 with proficient and superior English are getting invitations quickly like 70 pointers. 

Anyway, I might be wrong. But, I don't think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro within 7 days they are inviting what it means they have only some 70+5 but they are keep waiting untill someone will claim 190 and they will award him an invitition on the spot.


I don't think so they wait for anybody, its all about utilising the allocated quota, but 
Everything is in their hands they can do whatever they want, same thing they did in last fy year, they have to utilised the quota pattern can be vary.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so they wait for anybody, its all about utilising the allocated quota, but
> Everything is in their hands they can do whatever they want, same thing they did in last fy year, they have to utilised the quota pattern can be vary.


Lets see qasim only some working days left soon xmas holidays will cover the whole december so this is gettig more interesting than game of thrones.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so they wait for anybody, its all about utilising the allocated quota, but
> Everything is in their hands they can do whatever they want, same thing they did in last fy year, they have to utilised the quota pattern can be vary.


The way they're clearing the 70+5s is showing something.

There are not many left. That means you all know who's next. But the way things work here, everything will pick up after the new year. I'm not expecting to get my visa anytime before the end of the year anw.


----------



## elderberry

elderberry said:


> Hi sorry to be the bearer of the bad news. just had a chat with an agent and he says that there won't be any nomination invitations for 65 pointers even with sup english this financial year, a buddy of mine who is well versed on this subject also agreed on his opinion. :violin: :violin: :violin:
> 
> Moreover he says that there have been too many nsw invitations this year compared to last year, in fact the total nsw invitations until October 2016 have surpassed the total nsw invitation compared december 2016. even for accountants there have been more invitations compared to last year and we still only saw few sup english with experience getting invitation. he says that there wont be any bulk round this year since alot of invitations have already being sent. Also he sees that there wont be invitations even for 70 pointers until march next year, maybe for the ones with sup english. and with the influx of december graduates the backlog will be 4 months in february at that time most of the impatient ones will opt for nsw.
> 
> I hope he is wrong, but he said the same thing in september when I submitted my EOI.
> his advice was to withdraw the eoi and apply for student visa again :frusty:
> 
> 
> :deadhorse:
> 
> please kindly ignore the spellings and grammar mistakes



*Hi with regard to my previous post which I posted in another similar thread,

If I were to apply for student visa again? is it ok if my EOI in the system?
the agent dude says my student visa will get rejected if I didnt withdraw my EOI, as it is a clear indication for my intention to further stay in australia or something like that.*


----------



## NP101

elderberry said:


> elderberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sorry to be the bearer of the bad news. just had a chat with an agent and he says that there won't be any nomination invitations for 65 pointers even with sup english this financial year, a buddy of mine who is well versed on this subject also agreed on his opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moreover he says that there have been too many nsw invitations this year compared to last year, in fact the total nsw invitations until October 2016 have surpassed the total nsw invitation compared december 2016. even for accountants there have been more invitations compared to last year and we still only saw few sup english with experience getting invitation. he says that there wont be any bulk round this year since alot of invitations have already being sent. Also he sees that there wont be invitations even for 70 pointers until march next year, maybe for the ones with sup english. and with the influx of december graduates the backlog will be 4 months in february at that time most of the impatient ones will opt for nsw.
> 
> I hope he is wrong, but he said the same thing in september when I submitted my EOI.
> his advice was to withdraw the eoi and apply for student visa again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please kindly ignore the spellings and grammar mistakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hi with regard to my previous post which I posted in another similar thread,
> 
> If I were to apply for student visa again? is it ok if my EOI in the system?
> the agent dude says my student visa will get rejected if I didnt withdraw my EOI, as it is a clear indication for my intention to further stay in australia or something like that.*
Click to expand...

It shouldn't be rejected as I have some mates applied student visa with the Eoi in the system and they been granted but it's better to consult your migration agent or consultant 
Didn't understand why did he say 70 pointers won't be invited till march as they have been picking up 70 pointers though there is massive que but still 
Anyways hope that help


----------



## blackrider89

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> Is it because its more related to working with Inventory ? Do you have any background of Accounting ? Because i met couple agents they said should be ok, I am worried


It is a tad bit simple compared to what they expect from an Accountant and CA would very likely to reject your claim. You may stand a chance with CPA or IPA, depending on your case officer. 

Be prepared for an appeal if necessary.


----------



## Nomaddie

blackrider89 said:


> jkfooty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> Is it because its more related to working with Inventory ? Do you have any background of Accounting ? Because i met couple agents they said should be ok, I am worried
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tad bit simple compared to what they expect from an Accountant and CA would very likely to reject your claim. You may stand a chance with CPA or IPA, depending on your case officer.
> 
> Be prepared for an appeal if necessary.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed. Your experience seems far too simple. I have a Bachelor degree in economics and a professional accountancy qualification (and 8 years experience). Received positive assessment from CPA for both education and employment.
> 
> CPA criteria for positive assessment is as follows:
> 
> Mandatory
> 
> Accounting Systems and Processes
> Financial Accounting and Reporting
> Management Accounting
> Finance and Financial Management
> Business Law
> Economics
> Quantitative Methods
> 
> Optional
> 
> Audit and Assurance
> Taxation
> 
> Based on that list of areas, I cannot see how inventory management will cut it. Just my opinion.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello good people, 

Do Nsw has any invitation date for 190?

My EOI first lodged on 6th November 2015 with 60 points. 
EOI updated to 70 points on 9th December (general accountant). 

When should I receive 190 invitation? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Ahamudul said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Do Nsw has any invitation date for 190?
> 
> My EOI first lodged on 6th November 2015 with 60 points.
> EOI updated to 70 points on 9th December (general accountant).
> 
> When should I receive 190 invitation?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Nobody has a clue, unfortunately. They usually do it on a Friday though, but they recently had a round last Friday so it's hard to think they will do another round this week.

If they don't do one next Friday, it'll be in January as they close for the Christmas holidays after next Friday.


----------



## Shailz

jontymorgan said:


> I received my 190 visa as a Finance Manager two weeks ago (see timeline below). I believe SA is the only state which is sponsoring this occupation at this time without a job offer and/or specific residency requirements. Last year the occupation went from high to low availability but never to special conditions. There is no sign of it being added to the SOL.
> 
> Many accountants struggle to qualify for SA sponsorship as a Finance Manager because SA requires the following:
> - 3 years experience as a Finance Manager. Finance Manger is not considered closely related to Accountant so you must have experience relevant to the Finance Manager occupation code.
> - Proficient English in all areas (or Proficient Plus overall)
> - If you are living in Australia then you must be resident in SA
> 
> However, if you do qualify, the SA nomination process is much easier than NSW. SA seems to process and approve applications in the order received and if you meet the criteria then you will get the nomination when it is your turn. It took me 7.5 weeks to get my SA nomination (their website said a 7-8 week processing time).
> 
> Hope this information is helpful.


Thanks a lot for the detailed reply! the info is indeed helpful.


----------



## permont

blackrider89 said:


> It's true. Not too good to be true. And the service is not exclusive to Migration Agents.
> 
> Normally CA only takes me less than 2 days to finalise an Express Service skills assessment (exclusive to RMA though).


Hi blackrider89,
I got my +ve assessment from the IPA for external auditor today.

I submitted my EOI today (12/12/16) for the external auditor occupation for both the 189 and 190 (NSW only) visas. 

When do you think I would receive an invitation for either the 189 or 190 (NSW only) visas with the below points?

My point breakdown=70 points
Age: 25
English: 20 (PTE-A superior)
Education: 15 (Bachelors)
Aust study: 5
NAATI: 5

Thank you for your time and assistance in advance.


----------



## sadduaks

I am writing this on behalf of my cousin. He has recently applied to CPA for qualification and Skill employment assessment. 

He completed his CA from India in 2007 and joined PWC in International Taxation department as an associate and worked there for 4 years. He then moved to EnY Saudi Arabia and worked there again under taxation department for 1 year. After that he is working in the back office finance team as an assistant manager and then promoted to Finance manager. In totality 4 years in back office finance. Now my question is, will he be assessed positive for 8+ years under Accountant General category since his experience is a mix of taxation and finance?

Experts please advice

regards
Aks


----------



## jkfooty1

Nomaddie said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a tad bit simple compared to what they expect from an Accountant and CA would very likely to reject your claim. You may stand a chance with CPA or IPA, depending on your case officer.
> 
> Be prepared for an appeal if necessary.[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed. Your experience seems far too simple. I have a Bachelor degree in economics and a professional accountancy qualification (and 8 years experience). Received positive assessment from CPA for both education and employment.
> 
> CPA criteria for positive assessment is as follows:
> 
> Mandatory
> 
> Accounting Systems and Processes
> Financial Accounting and Reporting
> Management Accounting
> Finance and Financial Management
> Business Law
> Economics
> Quantitative Methods
> 
> Optional
> 
> Audit and Assurance
> Taxation
> 
> Based on that list of areas, I cannot see how inventory management will cut it. Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate do you mind sharing you experience letter, you can inbox me if you want, might make my life easier. Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## anandjthacker

Guys, 

A thread has been created for our accountant friends who have lodged their visa application in 2016. This thread will help us to have a focused discussion post visa filing stage. 

A request to the people who have lodged their visa in 2016 and already received their grant to be a part of this thread so that you can share important tips / inputs with the people awaiting their grant. 

Link for the thread is given below - request you to share your timeline and important points / observation / tips here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tants-visa-lodged-2016-gang.html#post11584473

Hope to create a group of fellow accountants -- which shall definitely help in a long run.....:tea:


----------



## OctNovDec

Hi.
I have been preparing the documents to submit for assessment. How important is this course handbook? I graduated over 6 years ago, and I don't think I will be able to acquire it. Any tips?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## HannahS

jiekhang said:


> Accountant with 70+5 now takes as soon as 7 days to receive a NSW 190 invitation. Hopefully the 70+5 clears up quickly and soon it will be 65+5 turn.


Is that 70+5 with proficient English which is clearing or just 70+5 with superior? Thanks


----------



## Nomaddie

Hi Jkfooty. What do you mean by experience letter? My confirmation from Cpa or the documents I provided to them to support my experience?


----------



## permont

It depends where you graduated for your course equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree.

1. Australian graduate= do not have to submit handbooks
2. Overseas graduate

Best is submitting course handbook from your year of study. If not, most current handbook of your course is also accepted. If that is not available either you can yourself write what the course covered in the form of a statutory document.


----------



## blackrider89

HannahS said:


> Is that 70+5 with proficient English which is clearing or just 70+5 with superior? Thanks


Superior English only. And bunch of 70+5 pointers with Proficient English are still waiting. My company has more than 10 such candidates atm. Some even have 1 or 3 years of experience.


----------



## blackrider89

permont said:


> Hi blackrider89,
> I got my +ve assessment from the IPA for external auditor today.
> 
> I submitted my EOI today (12/12/16) for the external auditor occupation for both the 189 and 190 (NSW only) visas.
> 
> When do you think I would receive an invitation for either the 189 or 190 (NSW only) visas with the below points?
> 
> My point breakdown=70 points
> Age: 25
> English: 20 (PTE-A superior)
> Education: 15 (Bachelors)
> Aust study: 5
> NAATI: 5
> 
> Thank you for your time and assistance in advance.


You're likely to receive a 190 invitation end of this month or early January 2017.


----------



## HannahS

Thanks blackrider


----------



## NP101

Someone got invited in the last round with 70 points on 12th of sep so cut should be around 15th of sep let's see once they update the website 
Is there anyone got invited the mid of sep 
What about your clients BLACKRIDER?


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> Someone got invited in the last round with 70 points on 12th of sep so cut should be around 15th of sep let's see once they update the website
> Is there anyone got invited the mid of sep
> What about your clients BLACKRIDER?


Accountant 189? Nope.


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got invited in the last round with 70 points on 12th of sep so cut should be around 15th of sep let's see once they update the website
> Is there anyone got invited the mid of sep
> What about your clients BLACKRIDER?
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 189? Nope.
Click to expand...

Yeah Accountant 189 with 70 anyone waiting in Mid or end of sep?


----------



## omermena

NP101 said:


> Someone got invited in the last round with 70 points on 12th of sep so cut should be around 15th of sep let's see once they update the website
> Is there anyone got invited the mid of sep
> What about your clients BLACKRIDER?


How do you know that someone got invited 70pts sep12th? i was under the impression from the guys here that the cutoff was set at the 3rd of Sep ?


----------



## NP101

omermena said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got invited in the last round with 70 points on 12th of sep so cut should be around 15th of sep let's see once they update the website
> Is there anyone got invited the mid of sep
> What about your clients BLACKRIDER?
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that someone got invited 70pts sep12th? i was under the impression from the guys here that the cutoff was set at the 3rd of Sep ?
Click to expand...

One of my friend's mate got it and it's 100% true just confirmed 
I know it was 3rd of sep man everyone knows it but actually it's not


----------



## Amrita.khangura

NP101 said:


> One of my friend's mate got it and it's 100% true just confirmed
> I know it's 3rd man everyone knows it


I am at 70 points updated on 21st nov 16 for internal audit profile. 189.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Amrita.khangura said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friend's mate got it and it's 100% true just confirmed
> I know it's 3rd man everyone knows it
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 70 points updated on 21st nov 16 for internal audit profile. 189.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What do you mean?? 
Its 12th Sep not Nov bud


----------



## jkfooty1

Nomaddie said:


> Hi Jkfooty. What do you mean by experience letter? My confirmation from Cpa or the documents I provided to them to support my experience?


If you can just share the duties you wrote in the experience letter please


----------



## SumitWadhawan

I have finally reached 70. Phew!! Has been a very long ride.


----------



## Qasimkhan

NP101 said:


> One of my friend's mate got it and it's 100% true just confirmed
> I know it was 3rd of sep man everyone knows it but actually it's not


Yes agree with you dibp cut off date is not 100% correct.


----------



## Alizar20098

Hi guys. If anyone who can help with my simple question would be much more appreciated. 
; how long does nsw take to approve application for nomination under external auditor category?


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Alizar20098 said:


> Hi guys. If anyone who can help with my simple question would be much more appreciated.
> ; how long does nsw take to approve application for nomination under external auditor category?


Around 40 days

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

NP101 said:


> What do you mean??
> Its 12th Sep not Nov bud


I understand that i was just checking by when will i get it. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

SumitWadhawan said:


> I have finally reached 70. Phew!! Has been a very long ride.


What occupation code u have? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

jkfooty1 said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jkfooty. What do you mean by experience letter? My confirmation from Cpa or the documents I provided to them to support my experience?
> 
> 
> 
> If you can just share the duties you wrote in the experience letter please
Click to expand...

I provided detailed employment references which were verified and signed by the finance directors of the companies I worked for. They were basically,detailed CVs/Resumes. Duties included budgeting, forecasting, cash flow management, management and financial/statutory accounts preparation, capital expenditure management, business partnering, tax computations, group consolidations etc. I made sure to provide examples obviously and not just list the duties. Hope that helps.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Amrita.khangura said:


> What occupation code u have?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Accountant general and external auditor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1330690

Hi folks,
Did anyone claim points for work experience recently?
I'm gonna complete 3 years in less than 2 months and wanted to start understanding the process for work exp assessment.
What documents are required exactly, is a letter from my employer with details about the work performed enough?


----------



## OctNovDec

Hello everyone
I'm kind of divided between choosing CPA or IPA for assessment. I was more inclined towards IPA because I had heard that CPA is harsh towards non-Australian degrees, but the process given on CPA website looks simpler and easier for my situation.

What do you people suggest? Anyone got a positive nod from CPA for a non-Australian qualification?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

arjunvir91 said:


> Hi folks,
> Did anyone claim points for work experience recently?
> I'm gonna complete 3 years in less than 2 months and wanted to start understanding the process for work exp assessment.
> What documents are required exactly, is a letter from my employer with details about the work performed enough?


You will need reference letter stating everything they need to know. Usually given on their websites.
Form 16
Bank statements with salary credits

These 3 are the most important that I can recall from the top of my head.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> arjunvir91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks,
> Did anyone claim points for work experience recently?
> I'm gonna complete 3 years in less than 2 months and wanted to start understanding the process for work exp assessment.
> What documents are required exactly, is a letter from my employer with details about the work performed enough?
> 
> 
> 
> You will need reference letter stating everything they need to know. Usually given on their websites.
> Form 16
> Bank statements with salary credits
> 
> These 3 are the most important that I can recall from the top of my head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

CPA assessed my UK economics degree and my professional accountancy qualifications to both be equivalent to Australian Bachelors. 

Positive work experience was achieved with providing detailed employer references only. I ensured the references stated my salary so I did not need to provide any other documentation. 

I found the process to be very simple and would recommend.


----------



## Alizar20098

Thank you so much for the reply.


----------



## aurora.a

Just thought I'd post to let everyone know I received my grant for 190 this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

aurora.a said:


> Just thought I'd post to let everyone know I received my grant for 190 this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate .


----------



## blackrider89

Also one client got their invitation to apply for 190 visas this morning. Can't remember when I lodged the application for nomination coz client requested to use their personal email; I believe it was around 20 November 2016. 

External Auditor. 70+5 points with Superior English. Seems that NSW is quite efficient now.


----------



## Asdfer

I also would like to inform everyone that I have alao receuved my invite to apply for 190 this morning.
Nsw nomination lodged on 28 November 2016.
Accountant
Age:30
Education:20
English:20

Thanks everyone for the info, especially blackrider89 for the input. Here is to the next step :beer:


----------



## blackrider89

One more client, a Registered Nurse (nec), got their invitation this morning. 

Her reference number is 11824. The aforementioned External Auditor one is 11825. Now I remember, I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016, not 20 November 2016 as aforesaid. 

Asdfer, if you don't mind, can you share your reference number so we all have a better indication of how NSW is going?


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> One more client, a Registered Nurse (nec), got their invitation this morning.
> 
> Her reference number is 11824. The aforementioned External Auditor one is 11825. Now I remember, I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016, not 20 November 2016 as aforesaid.
> 
> Asdfer, if you don't mind, can you share your reference number so we all have a better indication of how NSW is going?


OMG!!! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th Nov too. However, I have not received anything from NSW 

General Accountant with 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 20 (Education) + 5 (PY).

and My reference is 11836


----------



## Amrita.khangura

PNHA said:


> OMG!!! I lodged my Nomination Application on 28th Nov too. However, I have not received anything from NSW
> 
> General Accountant with 25 (Age) + 20 (English) + 20 (Education) + 5 (PY).
> 
> and My reference is 11836


I guess u will receive it soon. Because ur reference number is after the reference numbers quoted by blackrider.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asdfer

blackrider89 said:


> One more client, a Registered Nurse (nec), got their invitation this morning.
> 
> Her reference number is 11824. The aforementioned External Auditor one is 11825. Now I remember, I lodged both applications on 28 November 2016, not 20 November 2016 as aforesaid.
> 
> Asdfer, if you don't mind, can you share your reference number so we all have a better indication of how NSW is going?


Dont mind at all. 11821 is my reference number.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

aurora.a said:


> Just thought I'd post to let everyone know I received my grant for 190 this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow congratulations in how many days. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Amrita.khangura said:


> Wow congratulations in how many days.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I lodged my application on 26/10, received case officer allocation on 8/11, granted on 14/12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

aurora.a said:


> I lodged my application on 26/10, received case officer allocation on 8/11, granted on 14/12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super quick. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Amrita.khangura said:


> I guess u will receive it soon. Because ur reference number is after the reference numbers quoted by blackrider.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


True. Bit of luck I'd say. I lodged one application for an External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English on 22 November 2016 and they haven't received an invitation to apply for a 190 visa.

Btw, it comes to my notice that they and PNHA are similar. Both only have 25 points for age and 5 points for PY. So they may process applications with PR a bit later? Can't say anything definite, just hazarding a guess.


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> True. Bit of luck I'd say. I lodged one application for an External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English on 22 November 2016 and they haven't received an invitation to apply for a 190 visa.
> 
> Btw, it comes to my notice that they and PNHA are similar. Both only have 25 points for age and 5 points for PY. So they may process applications with PR a bit later? Can't say anything definite, just hazarding a guess.


I kind of gave up trying to make total sense of the way NSW sends out their invites a while back. 

They always seem to surprise us with something weird every time. The only thing that seems certain is they are looking through each application manually.

Btw, thanks for the great info and grats to those invited.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I kind of gave up trying to make total sense of the way NSW sends out their invites a while back.
> 
> They always seem to surprise us with something weird every time. The only thing that seems certain is they are looking through each application manually.
> 
> Btw, thanks for the great info and grats to those invited.


Yes azerty completely agreed, they are checking manually n giving preference to superior English over other factors.


----------



## OctNovDec

Nomaddie said:


> CPA assessed my UK economics degree and my professional accountancy qualifications to both be equivalent to Australian Bachelors.
> 
> Positive work experience was achieved with providing detailed employer references only. I ensured the references stated my salary so I did not need to provide any other documentation.
> 
> I found the process to be very simple and would recommend.


I think your process was simpler because UK is categorized under "safe" countries. I forgot the exact word which is used for such countries.

India, however, is not a part of the same list and the documents will get scrutinized strictly. Any Indians with good experience with CPA with Indian qualifications and experience?


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> True. Bit of luck I'd say. I lodged one application for an External Auditor, 70+5 with Superior English on 22 November 2016 and they haven't received an invitation to apply for a 190 visa.
> 
> Btw, it comes to my notice that they and PNHA are similar. Both only have 25 points for age and 5 points for PY. So they may process applications with PR a bit later? Can't say anything definite, just hazarding a guess.


Fingers crossed!

Please keep us updated when your client gets the approval.

Thank you Blackrider89


----------



## Alizar20098

Is it approval or just invitation to apply? Could you please share your occupation and timeline .


----------



## Alizar20098

Hi black rider can you please predict the approval time for an application for nomination nsw lodged on 15th November. Your time and help would be much appreciated .


----------



## 1330690

OctNovDec said:


> You will need reference letter stating everything they need to know. Usually given on their websites.
> Form 16
> Bank statements with salary credits
> 
> These 3 are the most important that I can recall from the top of my head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply bud, much appreciated.
From what i understand, form 16 is applicable only if employer is deducting tax at source. 
What if someone was receiving his salary in cash and an amount so low that he was below the taxable income threshold. In that case, are employer references enough?


----------



## 1330690

Nomaddie said:


> CPA assessed my UK economics degree and my professional accountancy qualifications to both be equivalent to Australian Bachelors.
> 
> Positive work experience was achieved with providing detailed employer references only. I ensured the references stated my salary so I did not need to provide any other documentation.
> 
> I found the process to be very simple and would recommend.


Great to hear man. Even my undergrad degree evaluation process by ICAA went real smooth and took less than a week. I hope experience evaluation works out the same way. 
So for now I'm just gonna ask for references from my employer explaining duties and mentioning my salary. Might hit you up for advice early next year if I'm confused about something.


----------



## blackrider89

PNHA said:


> Fingers crossed!
> 
> Please keep us updated when your client gets the approval.
> 
> Thank you Blackrider89


I meant they are processing candidates with 5 points from PY (Professional Year) with less priority. Not PR. My bad.


----------



## blackrider89

Alizar20098 said:


> Hi black rider can you please predict the approval time for an application for nomination nsw lodged on 15th November. Your time and help would be much appreciated .


Next week or in the 1st half of January matie.


----------



## blackrider89

Alizar20098 said:


> Is it approval or just invitation to apply? Could you please share your occupation and timeline .


Approvals. Invitation round was Friday last week.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi Blackrider, 

Would appreciate if you could answer my questions. 

I have updated my EOI yesterday with 70 points (25 age, 15+5 Aus Degree, 20-90each, and 5 for NAATI) 

1) Is NSW inviting people with same point score/breakup like me? If yes, what is the expected wait time? 

2) I had applied my EOI 5 months ago, and had selected both, 189 and 190 in same EOI. Does that make any difference? Someone advised me that I should have applied via two separate EOIs. 

3) In my EOI if have mentioned that I am working as a graduate accountant at Monash Corporate Finance in Victoria. Would that have a negative impact on getting NSW invite? 

Thanks 

To everyone who is going to ask me how I cleared Naati. My answer would be - God knows!! It took me 3 attempts to finally crack it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alizar20098

blackrider89 said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it approval or just invitation to apply? Could you please share your occupation and timeline .
> 
> 
> 
> Approvals. Invitation round was Friday last week.
Click to expand...



Thanks for reply black rider. Just was curious that a guy got approval at 28th November lodgement date as an accountant by nsw whereas i have seen the applications lodged for 15th November are still pending according to immitracker. I am on the same boat . It would be highly appreciated if you may predict the date for approval of an application for nomination lodged on 15th November for external auditor .


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim 100% as expected whole december and half january is gone.

NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017.


----------



## PNHA

blackrider89 said:


> I meant they are processing candidates with 5 points from PY (Professional Year) with less priority. Not PR. My bad.



Thank you for your info Blackrider89.

Hope they wont take too long to approve for it.


----------



## blackrider89

Alizar20098 said:


> Thanks for reply black rider. Just was curious that a guy got approval at 28th November lodgement date as an accountant by nsw whereas i have seen the applications lodged for 15th November are still pending according to immitracker. I am on the same boat . It would be highly appreciated if you may predict the date for approval of an application for nomination lodged on 15th November for external auditor .


Like I said I have one client, who I lodged an application for invitation several days ahead of those who already received invitations to apply for the visa, that hasn't received their invitation. So can't see the pattern yet.

I think you will be receiving an invitation next week or the week commencing 12 January 2017.


----------



## sumitsagar

hi,
great job cracking Naati. can i ask you to provide some info please.
which language did you get accredited for ?
also did you sit professional or paraprofessional test.

please reply as it can help some naati enthusiasts like me who are eager to increase their points given the current situation.



SumitWadhawan said:


> To everyone who is going to ask me how I cleared Naati. My answer would be - God knows!! It took me 3 attempts to finally crack it.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

sumitsagar said:


> hi,
> great job cracking Naati. can i ask you to provide some info please.
> which language did you get accredited for ?
> also did you sit professional or paraprofessional test.
> 
> please reply as it can help some naati enthusiasts like me who are eager to increase their points given the current situation.



I did paraprofessional Hindi. All I can advice you is to stay positive and stick to basics. No need to use fancy words. I guess as long as you are able to convey the message without omission or distortion, you'll be alright. 

I remember using very fancy vocabulary in my first two tests and ended up failing miserably. The other thing is better to ask for a repeat rather than fumbling during test. 

Lastly patience is very important. I know everyone is extremely anxious given the situation, but staying calm helps.


----------



## sumitsagar

thanks for replying. very helpful information.

since you also sat hindi exam, another thing i wanted to ask is how soon after eoi do you get the exam date.

i have scored 90 each in pte english and proficient in hindi. i am planning to go for paraprofessional hindi as well. how long you suggest i should prepare for in order to succeed.

sorry to bombard you with questions but lack of information is what's been holding me back from attempting and i might give it a go now. thanks again.



SumitWadhawan said:


> I did paraprofessional Hindi. All I can advice you is to stay positive and stick to basics. No need to use fancy words. I guess as long as you are able to convey the message without omission or distortion, you'll be alright.
> 
> I remember using very fancy vocabulary in my first two tests and ended up failing miserably. The other thing is better to ask for a repeat rather than fumbling during test.
> 
> Lastly patience is very important. I know everyone is extremely anxious given the situation, but staying calm helps.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

sumitsagar said:


> thanks for replying. very helpful information.
> 
> since you also sat hindi exam, another thing i wanted to ask is how soon after eoi do you get the exam date.
> 
> i have scored 90 each in pte english and proficient in hindi. i am planning to go for paraprofessional hindi as well. how long you suggest i should prepare for in order to succeed.
> 
> sorry to bombard you with questions but lack of information is what's been holding me back from attempting and i might give it a go now. thanks again.




Mate! Getting 90 each in PTE is no evidence of superior English (although I am guilty of using the same term) 

NAATI requires different skill set. It's all about being able to memories and being spontaneous on the same time. I really can't advise you of any technique since I myself don't know how I passed it. The only thing I did different in the last test was that I used a lot of basic words. 

The minimum period to sit for the exam is 28 days from the date of registration (told by Naati Melbourne office) and then it takes approximately 10 weeks to get the result (no priority result or any such thing). So altogether it's a minimum of 4 month process. Given the situation, 4 month is a long time. Anything can change during this period. Who knows NSW may end up using their allocated accounting quota. And the other thing is that success in NAATI is not guaranteed. 

Hope that helps!

P. S. after getting the result, I had the most peaceful sleep that night in a long long time.


----------



## Alizar20098

blackrider89 said:


> Alizar20098 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reply black rider. Just was curious that a guy got approval at 28th November lodgement date as an accountant by nsw whereas i have seen the applications lodged for 15th November are still pending according to immitracker. I am on the same boat . It would be highly appreciated if you may predict the date for approval of an application for nomination lodged on 15th November for external auditor .
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said I have one client, who I lodged an application for invitation several days ahead of those who already received invitations to apply for the visa, that hasn't received their invitation. So can't see the pattern yet.
> 
> I think you will be receiving an invitation next week or the week commencing 12 January 2017.
Click to expand...

Thank you very much blackrider89 for the info. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## HannahS

I can get a positive skills assessment for external auditor 65+5 sup English, so far I haven't but should I do this? Would I just be wasting more money and time? I'm in the queue for General Acc with same points but obviously not looking too hopeful right now


----------



## blackrider89

HannahS said:


> I can get a positive skills assessment for external auditor 65+5 sup English, so far I haven't but should I do this? Would I just be wasting more money and time? I'm in the queue for General Acc with same points but obviously not looking too hopeful right now


If you have 70+5 I'd say you definitely should. With 65+5 points I can't see the point having 2 skills assessments. The point is you should get at least 70+5 mate/gal.


----------



## HannahS

that's what I thought, can't get anymore points unfortunately to make upto 70


----------



## MishoElmasri

HannahS said:


> that's what I thought, can't get anymore points unfortunately to make upto 70


I wonder also, someone with a similar estimation of score (65) , that did not start the process yet at all, should proceed or better to give it up?


----------



## HannahS

MishoElmasri said:


> HannahS said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I thought, can't get anymore points unfortunately to make upto 70
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder also, someone with a similar estimation of score (65) , that did not start the process yet at all, should proceed or better to give it up?
Click to expand...

That's a good question actually :/


----------



## NP101

I am surprised to see that someone got invited in the last round with the following 

70 points 
Accountant general 
EOI Lodged 30th November 

First I thought he was kidding but was shocked that he was actually invited when I saw that
Not 190 
No Exp
No professional y

What the hell is happening, looks like random picked whereas It shouldn't be
As I told you guys before someone was invited on 12th of sep too in the last round


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> I am surprised to see that someone got invited in the last round with the following
> 
> 70 points
> Accountant general
> EOI Lodged 30th November
> 
> First I thought he was kidding but was shocked that he was actually invited when I saw that
> Not 190
> No Exp
> No professional y
> 
> What the hell is happening, looks like random picked whereas It shouldn't be
> As I told you guys before someone was invited on 12th of sep too in the last round


Can't be true. He's either got 75 points or 190, not 189.


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to see that someone got invited in the last round with the following
> 
> 70 points
> Accountant general
> EOI Lodged 30th November
> 
> First I thought he was kidding but was shocked that he was actually invited when I saw that
> Not 190
> No Exp
> No professional y
> 
> What the hell is happening, looks like random picked whereas It shouldn't be
> As I told you guys before someone was invited on 12th of sep too in the last round
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be true. He's either got 75 points or 190, not 189.
Click to expand...

No he was on 70, I had a doubt on the one invited on 12th of sep but it looks true 
Either it's a system error or they picked randomly 
Waiting for Dibp to update the website, if que moved 3 of 4 days then there is a bug in the system


----------



## quantum07

What the hell, how does a 30th number eoi get an invite?
I hope this is not true, if it is big big problem with the department.

DIBP, get your act together


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> No he was on 70, I had a doubt on the one invited on 12th of sep but it looks true
> Either it's a system error or they picked randomly
> Waiting for Dibp to update the website, if que moved 3 of 4 days then there is a bug in the system


Did you mean the guy, with 70 points and being an accountant, got an invite to apply for a 189 visa on 7 December 2016, EOI lodged on 30 November 2016?

It's definitely not true because I have heaps of clients with similarities who haven't got an invite. 

He might have gotten a 190 invite though,


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he was on 70, I had a doubt on the one invited on 12th of sep but it looks true
> Either it's a system error or they picked randomly
> Waiting for Dibp to update the website, if que moved 3 of 4 days then there is a bug in the system
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean the guy, with 70 points and being an accountant, got an invite to apply for a 189 visa on 7 December 2016, EOI lodged on 30 November 2016?
> 
> It's definitely not true because I have heaps of clients with similarities who haven't got an invite.
> 
> He might have gotten a 190 invite though,
Click to expand...

I know I have few mates in October as well, I dont believe it but it's true man 
I am not trying to panic anyone here or making stories but that's True it's 189 100%
As I said earlier it looks like it happened because that 12th sep guy got one too
So there is some glitch in the system


----------



## Harvisingh7

Hello 

Can anyone please tell me the rough waiting time for the 190 with 70 Points.

Lodged on 11 december 2016
points breakdown 
study 20
english 20
age 30

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24

Harvisingh7 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the rough waiting time for the 190 with 70 Points.
> 
> Lodged on 11 december 2016
> points breakdown
> study 20
> english 20
> age 30
> 
> Thanks in advance


Which state?


----------



## Harvisingh7

maggie-may24 said:


> which state?


nsw


----------



## kevin511

aurora.a said:


> I lodged my application on 26/10, received case officer allocation on 8/11, granted on 14/12
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Aurora

Many congratulations on your grant!!

I remember you waiting since last year with 65 points and finally u got it. eace:

Do you mind answering the below? 

1. Did you front loaded all the docs when submitting the visa application.(ie. Form 80, PCC, Medical).

2. I see in your signature that CO has contacted you. Does front loading documents lead to a quick grant?

3. And have you any idea how long DIPB is closed for the Xmas holidays. 

4. How do u get to know a CO has been allocated to you, Did they communicate it in an email?

Thanks


----------



## Prideonur

Hi,
I have lodged my coe last week under general accountant. 65 for 189 and 70 for 190NSW. i have got 5 points from one year work experience in Sydney. However there is a little problem about it. I started working at an accounting company, after that, I applied CPA to get skill assessment. Initially it was not successfull because of lacking two subjects. I had used my university degree(business administration) from my home country. After taking those two subjects in Sydney from a collage, I got my positive skill assessment. And recently, my work experience has become one year to get five more points. The question is that i started working before getting positive skill assessment do you think there will be a problem to claim that five points? Because I have heard that it is only counted after having positive skill assessment. 
Thanks


----------



## aurora.a

kevin511 said:


> Hi Aurora
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations on your grant!!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you waiting since last year with 65 points and finally u got it.



Thank you, it has been a long wait.



kevin511 said:


> 1. Did you front loaded all the docs when submitting the visa application.(ie. Form 80, PCC, Medical).


I front loaded everything except form 80 and my Overseas police check because i had to redo it and it took a long time to be processed.




kevin511 said:


> 2. I see in your signature that CO has contacted you. Does front loading documents lead to a quick grant?



I got CO allocation while waiting on my FBI check, so unfortunately I didn't get a direct grant. It can speed things up but it depends if they decide to request more documents.



kevin511 said:


> 3. And have you any idea how long DIPB is closed for the Xmas holidays.



Most offices here are closed after next Friday until Jan 3 but I wouldn't be surprised if some people took an extra week or two off. 




kevin511 said:


> 4. How do u get to know a CO has been allocated to you, Did they communicate it in an email?



You get an email that starts with gsm.allocated




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bottleneck_007

*Need help please!*

Guys, I notice something different in the EOI form.. my date of effect is 2nd April - this is the date i submitted my EOI for NSW on. Later on, I changed the type of degree from Bachelors in Business, Science and Technology to Bachelors (Others).. I know it sounds stupid, but I did it anyway. So there came a date called "updated on" 13th August when I made that change.

Now when I open my EOI, the home page shows me 3 dates - "date of effect" and "EOI initially submitted on" (2nd April) and the third being "EOI last submitted on" (i.e. 13 August). 

I wonder if this impacts my selection if NSW starts inviting 65+5 anytime soon?!

Blackrider, appreciate if you can advise me on this please


----------



## Abood

bottleneck_007 said:


> Guys, I notice something different in the EOI form.. my date of effect is 2nd April - this is the date i submitted my EOI for NSW on. Later on, I changed the type of degree from Bachelors in Business, Science and Technology to Bachelors (Others).. I know it sounds stupid, but I did it anyway. So there came a date called "updated on" 13th August when I made that change.
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I open my EOI, the home page shows me 3 dates - "date of effect" and "EOI initially submitted on" (2nd April) and the third being "EOI last submitted on" (i.e. 13 August).
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this impacts my selection if NSW starts inviting 65+5 anytime soon?!
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrider, appreciate if you can advise me on this please




I doubt that, because skillselect considers the date you achieved the points. So update in my opinion has no effect as long as points remain the same. 

Blackrider has better information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1330690

MishoElmasri said:


> I wonder also, someone with a similar estimation of score (65) , that did not start the process yet at all, should proceed or better to give it up?


I would genuinely like the wise blackrider to answer this. What would you tell a prospective client who shows up at your doorstep with 65pts. Is there any chance for them to get a 190 NSW invite in feb/march and you take their case or do you straight up tell em no chance bud go home.


----------



## jkfooty1

Re: NSW invitation is it ok if we put 'Any' state in EOI ? Experts and people who got NSW invitations can you please share


----------



## Lord Vestoink

jkfooty1 said:


> Re: NSW invitation is it ok if we put 'Any' state in EOI ? Experts and people who got NSW invitations can you please share


Put NSW as the state. When you put any, it's like telling them you may go there if needed but it's not your first choice. And for Accountants, just put NSW because most of the other states have more stringent requirements for invites.

I have written a post a while back regarding why some people move ahead of others in the 190 invitation/nomination process. 

I'll extract out the important parts;

'What i know is that the invite system for NSW doesn't really work like a queue system. They pick you based on the point combination they require in that invitation round. So someone who came after you may get the invite before you. It's not random.

That I think may consist of many deciding factors, like the documents you submitted and your claiming of points. 

How credible is the company you claimed the employment points from?
What's your country of origin?
Your age group.
Your experience level.

Knowing someone in DIBP, she mentioned a vetting process. But she's not in the correct department to get the real information. 

Someone may have a simpler case than you, which requires less time than yours. 
(He graduated from university, did PY, done.)

But maybe you graduated from an overseas uni, with slightly comparable degree standards to local students, and you worked for a company nobody's ever heard of back home, you were involved in a political strike to overthrow your overlord.. etc) 

Heaps of things can be the deciding factor. That's all I know. So the points is just a guideline for them to formally give you the nomination.

The same process and guidelines are used for the the granting of nominations. It's basically a verification of your invite claims.'

OctNovDec also said something that's very true:

--I think your process was simpler because UK is categorized under "safe" countries. I forgot the exact word which is used for such countries.

India, however, is not a part of the same list and the documents will get scrutinized strictly. Any Indians with good experience with CPA with Indian qualifications and experience?--

I can vouch that this is true. There's a bin of countries whereby documents are easier to vet because of how true certificates and claims are. UK, USA, Canada, some parts of the EU, Singapore and Switzerland and few other countries fit this bill. That's why if you have lived, work or studied in these countries, your claims go through much easier because of the difficulties in obtaining fake/hyped up qualifications/work experience testimonials.

I hope this clears up some doubts in this thread.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

arjunvir91 said:


> I would genuinely like the wise blackrider to answer this. What would you tell a prospective client who shows up at your doorstep with 65pts. Is there any chance for them to get a 190 NSW invite in feb/march and you take their case or do you straight up tell em no chance bud go home.


I would recommend for you to at least just put in the EOI. You will not know what's going to happen in 4 months time. What if the line clears up and you could have gotten something if you had lodged your EOI today? You would be banging your head on the wall. In the mean time, try NAATI if you can, hindi's in there.


----------



## Moiz23

Hey everyone, guess i am late to the party. Bit about myself before i start moaning about the current situation for Accountants.

I graduated with a Bachelors degree from University of Technology Sydney. Recently got 8 in my IELTS, which means i have 65 points. My Post Graduate work visa expires in May 2018. Would appreciate if anyone would help me with me below queries.

1) Can i complete my EOI without getting the result of the Skills Assessment? In other words, can i complete the EOI Straight after completing the Skills Assessment form?

2) What are the chances of NSW Inviting 65+5 points this financial year? Have people got invited with superior english and 65 points recently?


3) Will Accounting be removed off the SO for 2017-18?

4) If NSW is not inviting 65+5 points (Superior English - NO work experience), is doing a PY year the best option for me to reach 70 Points?

Much appreciated


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Moiz23 said:


> Hey everyone, guess i am late to the party. Bit about myself before i start moaning about the current situation for Accountants.
> 
> I graduated with a Bachelors degree from University of Technology Sydney. Recently got 8 in my IELTS, which means i have 65 points. My Post Graduate work visa expires in May 2018. Would appreciate if anyone would help me with me below queries.
> 
> 1) Can i complete my EOI without getting the result of the Skills Assessment? In other words, can i complete the EOI Straight after completing the Skills Assessment form?
> 
> 2) What are the chances of NSW Inviting 65+5 points this financial year? Have people got invited with superior english and 65 points recently?
> 
> 
> 3) Will Accounting be removed off the SO for 2017-18?
> 
> 4) If NSW is not inviting 65+5 points (Superior English - NO work experience), is doing a PY year the best option for me to reach 70 Points?
> 
> Much appreciated


1) Best not to, because if you get a negative skills assessment, that means you would have entered false information in the EOI. The EOI requires you to input a reference number for positive skill assessment outcomes. 

2) Not for now, they have been inviting 70+5s.

3) Not for the foreseeable future. Cutting of ceilings may be done, but not a complete removal.

4) You can do a professional year program, but if you can try NAATI, go for it, that's a faster route for the extra 5 points. It is however not going to be easy.


----------



## Moiz23

Lord Vestoink said:


> 1) Best not to, because if you get a negative skills assessment, that means you would have entered false information in the EOI. The EOI requires you to input a reference number for positive skill assessment outcomes.
> 
> 2) Not for now, they have been inviting 70+5s.
> 
> 3) Not for the foreseeable future. Cutting of ceilings may be done, but not a complete removal.
> 
> 4) You can do a professional year program, but if you can try NAATI, go for it, that's a faster route for the extra 5 points. It is however not going to be easy.


 - Don't think i will get a negative assessment considering i have 0 work experience and have graduated from an Australian University. 
- If the cut off for 189 is 70 points, why would states invite people with 70 points? If thats the case, wouldn't 189 eventually reduce the cut off to 65? Unless there are heaps of accounting applications which i assume they are

- What are the chances of people passing the NATI? Hindi is my first language but i've got to admit, not my preferred language.


----------



## mctowel

I have a question... If I remove 190 from my EOI that also has 189, will it change the DOE of 189?


----------



## Nomaddie

Moiz23 said:


> Lord Vestoink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Best not to, because if you get a negative skills assessment, that means you would have entered false information in the EOI. The EOI requires you to input a reference number for positive skill assessment outcomes.
> 
> 2) Not for now, they have been inviting 70+5s.
> 
> 3) Not for the foreseeable future. Cutting of ceilings may be done, but not a complete removal.
> 
> 4) You can do a professional year program, but if you can try NAATI, go for it, that's a faster route for the extra 5 points. It is however not going to be easy.
> 
> 
> 
> - Don't think i will get a negative assessment considering i have 0 work experience and have graduated from an Australian University.
> - If the cut off for 189 is 70 points, why would states invite people with 70 points? If thats the case, wouldn't 189 eventually reduce the cut off to 65? Unless there are heaps of accounting applications which i assume they are
> 
> - What are the chances of people passing the NATI? Hindi is my first language but i've got to admit, not my preferred language.
Click to expand...

The state invites the most highly ranked candidates who submitted an eoi for the 190. It doesn't matter what the 189 cut off is. They pick from the 190 pool of candidates. Due to the backlog in 189 for 70 pointers, more of these highly ranked people have submitted eoi for 190 as well, as the wait appears to be shorter.


----------



## aurora.a

Moiz23 said:


> - Don't think i will get a negative assessment considering i have 0 work experience and have graduated from an Australian University.
> 
> - If the cut off for 189 is 70 points, why would states invite people with 70 points? If thats the case, wouldn't 189 eventually reduce the cut off to 65? Unless there are heaps of accounting applications which i assume they are
> 
> 
> 
> - What are the chances of people passing the NATI? Hindi is my first language but i've got to admit, not my preferred language.




- You need English test results and a positive skills assessment before you lodge your eoi. If your Eoi submission date is before your skills assessment date, your visa will be denied

- There is about 3 months backlog for 70 point Eois for 189, and it is only moving at 1-3 days per round. Of course people will opt for 190

- The test is extremely difficult, even for native speakers. You can also take a naati approved course if you can find it to claim the 5 points. It will cost about 10k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

arjunvir91 said:


> I would genuinely like the wise blackrider to answer this. What would you tell a prospective client who shows up at your doorstep with 65pts. Is there any chance for them to get a 190 NSW invite in feb/march and you take their case or do you straight up tell em no chance bud go home.


I will tell them to get more points. Of course one can if they think they are able to. By that I mean, why not work and get more points for experience? If you don't work at all, start working is good right; if you are working as an Accountant, keep up the good work. 

Or else NAATI and/or partner points and/or Professional Year could be the solution (hard but how about several years at uni, was that even a walk in the park?). And remember, studying 1 year in Tasmania will entitle you to a few privileges. I know it's costly but compared to the benefits that PR brings about, what do you think? 

Or try to find a job offer in Western Australia. If you think you can't, speak out loud the reason and we can help. 

If their visa is expiring, applying for a student visa/visitor visa. Or you can apply offshore, it's not the end of the world aye? Or if you are working, try telling your boss about 457 visa? It would borrow you some more time to get more points. 

Last but not least, remember the Pandora's story. All seems lost, hope remains. Think positive and try to get what it takes.


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> I doubt that, because skillselect considers the date you achieved the points. So update in my opinion has no effect as long as points remain the same.
> 
> Blackrider has better information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DOE only changes if one's points increase or decrease.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> I will tell them to get more points. Of course one can if they think they are able to. By that I mean, why not work and get more points for experience? If you don't work at all, start working is good right; if you are working as an Accountant, keep up the good work.
> 
> Or else NAATI and/or partner points and/or Professional Year could be the solution (hard but how about several years at uni, was that even a walk in the park?). And remember, studying 1 year in Tasmania will entitle you to a few privileges. I know it's costly but compared to the benefits that PR brings about, what do you think?
> 
> Or try to find a job offer in Western Australia. If you think you can't, speak out loud the reason and we can help.
> 
> If their visa is expiring, applying for a student visa/visitor visa. Or you can apply offshore, it's not the end of the world aye? Or if you are working, try telling your boss about 457 visa? It would borrow you some more time to get more points.
> 
> Last but not least, remember the Pandora's story. All seems lost, hope remains. Think positive and try to get what it takes.


Very well said


----------



## ali7827

Once you get the invitaion email from department of indusrty to apply for nsw state nomination application. on average how long do they take to process your application and issue invite.?


----------



## sadduaks

Eoi moved one day as expected to 3 September on skill select. No more speculations


----------



## Abood

sadduaks said:


> Eoi moved one day as expected to 3 September on skill select. No more speculations


There is definitely something wrong with skillselect. If the trend is correct, then it will be very difficult for 70+5 proficient English to receive an invitation. 


7 December 2016 round results


----------



## davidlk03

That's insane,
It might be they are reissuing the expired invitations back and forth..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

davidlk03 said:


> That's insane,
> It might be they are reissuing the expired invitations back and forth..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they might be. Plus some of the sem 2 grads (if they have 75) are starting to join the queue.


----------



## hamidaims

Can anyone tell me the email of DIBP immigration department?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Still remember when i was saying 75 most of the people were gone crazy.


----------



## Abood

I have contacted DIBP asking them for details of lapsed invitations: 

UNCLASSIFIED

Dear XXXX

Thank you again for your enquiry.

Invitations take 60 calendar days before they can lapse. This Helpdesk is not in a position to identify how many invitations will ‘lapse’ or for which occupation these lapsed invitations belong to.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]

I think there is either a glitch in the system or lapsed invitations re-issued again. I strongly doubt that the assessing authorities CPA, IPA, and ICAA can issue 100 assessments per day which all of the have 70 points and above. 

I have suggested to DIBP that they should consider imposing a fee for submitting EOI, because some people are sending fake ones or submit multiple one and killing our chances. 

Totally absurd situation!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Abood said:


> I have contacted DIBP asking them for details of lapsed invitations:
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Thank you again for your enquiry.
> 
> Invitations take 60 calendar days before they can lapse. This Helpdesk is not in a position to identify how many invitations will ‘lapse’ or for which occupation these lapsed invitations belong to.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]
> 
> I think there is either a glitch in the system or lapsed invitations re-issued again. I strongly doubt that the assessing authorities CPA, IPA, and ICAA can issue 100 assessments per day which all of the have 70 points and above.
> 
> I have suggested to DIBP that they should consider imposing a fee for submitting EOI, because some people are sending fake ones or submit multiple one and killing our chances.
> 
> Totally absurd situation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello can u pass on the email id of dibp. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello can u pass on the email id of dibp.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hello can u pass on the email id of dibp.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Please propose to them that they need to consider imposing a fee. This is the only solution in my opinion. Definitely DIBP will like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helphelp2

Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 7th of December for 190 (NSW) accountant general with 70 points (70+5) but i dont have any experience in the same field. Can anyone please tell me if I have any chance of getting an invitation anytime soon?

If not then what is the best possible way to get a PR as my visa is expiring in 2 months.


----------



## mctowel

Abood said:


> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly bro...well thought... That is the only way the system can be more effective.. Its happening in many occupations even when the assessing body is on a close down, multiple EOIs affect the system and wickedly delay sincere low pointers waiting for their chance...Like $300 EOI fee will suffice...then we ll pay the rest during application.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Please propose to them that they need to consider imposing a fee. This is the only solution in my opinion. Definitely DIBP will like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case only offshore candidates would suffer, because onshore candidates wouldn't bother to pay any fee to increase chances.


----------



## blackrider89

helphelp2 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 7th of December for 190 (NSW) accountant general with 70 points (70+5) but i dont have any experience in the same field. Can anyone please tell me if I have any chance of getting an invitation anytime soon?
> 
> If not then what is the best possible way to get a PR as my visa is expiring in 2 months.


You got PTE 79+ or 65+?


----------



## mctowel

helphelp2 said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 7th of December for 190 (NSW) accountant general with 70 points (70+5) but i dont have any experience in the same field. Can anyone please tell me if I have any chance of getting an invitation anytime soon?
> 
> If not then what is the best possible way to get a PR as my visa is expiring in 2 months.


My suggestion...you can apply for a holiday visa.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> In that case only offshore candidates would suffer, because onshore candidates wouldn't bother to pay any fee to increase chances.


Brother, 

If someone cannot afford to pay extra $300, then he shouldn't migrate as he will not be able to survive for 1 month in Australia. However, if this is the case let offshore suffer at least not all will suffer. 

I don't think that $300 will be a dilemma for someone intending to migrate.


----------



## mctowel

Qasimkhan said:


> In that case only offshore candidates would suffer, because onshore candidates wouldn't bother to pay any fee to increase chances.


Why wouldn't onshore applicants pay? It should be for everyone


----------



## davidlk03

Abood said:


> I have contacted DIBP asking them for details of lapsed invitations:
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear XXXX
> 
> Thank you again for your enquiry.
> 
> Invitations take 60 calendar days before they can lapse. This Helpdesk is not in a position to identify how many invitations will ‘lapse’ or for which occupation these lapsed invitations belong to.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]
> 
> I think there is either a glitch in the system or lapsed invitations re-issued again. I strongly doubt that the assessing authorities CPA, IPA, and ICAA can issue 100 assessments per day which all of the have 70 points and above.
> 
> I have suggested to DIBP that they should consider imposing a fee for submitting EOI, because some people are sending fake ones or submit multiple one and killing our chances.
> 
> Totally absurd situation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




In that case they should just get the hell off there bul sit EOIs system out,
They are making the situation worse and people who don't have any knowledge are putting their arse up in the chair.
It's redicous they don't have any idea how many invitations are being lapsed and how many reissued again,
If they are lapsed just add it back again if they are not used up, that's not happening they are just using new quota every time to reissue to the expired invitations,
Guys everyone should send an email to DIBP to shut off their EOIs system..
If this continues only 1000 genuine would be getting of 2500
Others would be just lost either expired or not used..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

Qasimkhan said:


> In that case only offshore candidates would suffer, because onshore candidates wouldn't bother to pay any fee to increase chances.


Ooh.. I see your point.Its not about having money to migrate. The essense is for everyone to be careful when filling EOIs..and also for the system to be self sufficient. They could create a system where EOI refunds are locked after like 10 days of invite..So, if one gets an invite on an EOI, he/she will have to notify of multiple EOIs within 10 days to subsidize the visa fees as it all goes to DIPB. Once its done within 10days, other EOI's get deleted automatically otherwise, the money is gone.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello everyone, 

Did NSW issued any invitation in last two weeks for accountants?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

mctowel said:


> Why wouldn't onshore applicants pay? It should be for everyone


Where did i say it that only it should be for onshore?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Brother,
> 
> If someone cannot afford to pay extra $300, then he shouldn't migrate as he will not be able to survive for 1 month in Australia. However, if this is the case let offshore suffer at least not all will suffer.
> 
> I don't think that $300 will be a dilemma for someone intending to migrate.


Bro,
Its my opinion only, i have seen many onshore candidates with 4 skill assessments,whereas offshore candidates with only one.


----------



## abishma

Qasimkhan said:


> Where did i say it that only it should be for onshore?




Why can't they have system control for one EOI per passport number? 


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## helphelp2

blackrider89 said:


> You got PTE 79+ or 65+?


79+


----------



## blackrider89

helphelp2 said:


> 79+


You will be receiving a 190 invite in early 2017 probably.


----------



## helphelp2

blackrider89 said:


> You will be receiving a 190 invite in early 2017 probably.


Thanks for your reply. However i have heard that they want atleast one years experience, which i do not have. I dont know about the credibility of that information thats why i have posted it here.


----------



## Qasimkhan

abishma said:


> Why can't they have system control for one EOI per passport number?
> 
> 
> Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
> IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> 
> Skill Assessment: ICAA
> Application date: 17/10/2016
> Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016
> 
> EOI submission date:
> 189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
> 190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


They should do something like that, only imposing fee is not a complete solution to the problem.


----------



## mctowel

abishma said:


> Why can't they have system control for one EOI per passport number?
> 
> 
> Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
> IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> 
> Skill Assessment: ICAA
> Application date: 17/10/2016
> Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016
> 
> EOI submission date:
> 189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
> 190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


Very good idea...Simply locking passport number so it cannot be edited will make a lot of changes.. After application with one EOI, others get deleted..OR simply prevent multiple EOIs completely.


----------



## blackrider89

mctowel said:


> Very good idea...Simply locking passport number so it cannot be edited will make a lot of changes.. After application with one EOI, others get deleted..OR simply prevent multiple EOIs completely.


They can change or edit their Passport details at any time as a matter of fact.

If there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## mctowel

blackrider89 said:


> They can change or edit their Passport details at any time as a matter of fact.
> 
> If there's a will, there's a way.


I get, but truly, DIPB needs to review this so as to reflect the true state of invites. Someone with low points can miss out if an occupation gets remove from SOL all because of multiple EOIs


----------



## Qasimkhan

mctowel said:


> Very good idea...Simply locking passport number so it cannot be edited will make a lot of changes.. After application with one EOI, others get deleted..OR simply prevent multiple EOIs completely.


Idea is great but dibp is not going to do anything thats for sure, i think they already 
Know that system is not fair. Eoi system is new for dibp they introduced it couple of
Years back, so it will take time to make system more accurate and fair for everyone.


----------



## blackrider89

mctowel said:


> I get, but truly, DIPB needs to review this so as to reflect the true state of invites. Someone with low points can miss out if an occupation gets remove from SOL all because of multiple EOIs


I think imposing a fee on submission of an EOI is a good idea. If the applicant chooses to suspend an invite, they will receive a refund in full. That would ensure once one has received an invitation they will on purpose suspend their EOI(s).


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> I think imposing a fee on submission of an EOI is a good idea. If the applicant chooses to suspend an invite, they will receive a refund in full. That would ensure once one has received an invitation they will on purpose suspend their EOI(s).




Great that you agree with my suggestion! 

Dear all, 

Please submit recommendation to impose a fee on eoi to DIBP. I have already done that, and once they see too many people they will look into it. It great idea for them as it will generate additional revenue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel

blackrider89 said:


> I think imposing a fee on submission of an EOI is a good idea. If the applicant chooses to suspend an invite, they will receive a refund in full. That would ensure once one has received an invitation they will on purpose suspend their EOI(s).


Or even if its not directly refunded as it may cause logistic problems, each EOI(paid) can just have a refund code which when used on an invite, automatically gets subtracted from the visa fees and then deletes the other redundant EOI(s).


----------



## mctowel

Hopefully, these suggested changes can take effect next financial year... And hopefully we would all have gotten invites before then. But a change is still good for fairness


----------



## mctowel

Abood said:


> Great that you agree with my suggestion!
> 
> Dear all,
> 
> Please submit recommendation to impose a fee on eoi to DIBP. I have already done that, and once they see too many people they will look into it. It great idea for them as it will generate additional revenue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Through the mail right?


----------



## Abood

mctowel said:


> Through the mail right?




Yes, I have also suggested to DIBP via online service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

[email protected] 

You may also send to this email.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> [email protected]
> 
> You may also send to this email.


Sure ill do that.


----------



## MishoElmasri

blackrider89 said:


> I will tell them to get more points. Of course one can if they think they are able to. By that I mean, why not work and get more points for experience? If you don't work at all, start working is good right; if you are working as an Accountant, keep up the good work.
> 
> Or else NAATI and/or partner points and/or Professional Year could be the solution (hard but how about several years at uni, was that even a walk in the park?). And remember, studying 1 year in Tasmania will entitle you to a few privileges. I know it's costly but compared to the benefits that PR brings about, what do you think?
> 
> Or try to find a job offer in Western Australia. If you think you can't, speak out loud the reason and we can help.
> 
> If their visa is expiring, applying for a student visa/visitor visa. Or you can apply offshore, it's not the end of the world aye? Or if you are working, try telling your boss about 457 visa? It would borrow you some more time to get more points.
> 
> Last but not least, remember the Pandora's story. All seems lost, hope remains. Think positive and try to get what it takes.


Thanks for your advice Blackrider89. All your efforts are highly appreciated.

May you please provide more information about Tasmania education, in terms of cost as well as privileges as you kindly mentioned ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nomaddie

To everyone having a rant about how they think the system is unfair and there should be an Eoi fee, please kindly set up another forum. You're getting off topic now, clogging up the thread and making it harder to find the helpful information. 

You're also misinterpreting the response for dibp. They said that the 'helpdesk' was not in a position to 'identify' lapsed invites. Not that dibp doesn't know what they are.


----------



## NP101

I won't beilve it it's not true there is something fishy man 
I have seen that invite on 70 points for GEN ACCT issued in the last round with the lodged on 12th SEP 
NO WAY ITS NOT CORRECT


----------



## davidlk03

NP101 said:


> I won't beilve it it's not true there is something fishy man
> I have seen that invite on 70 points for GEN ACCT issued in the last round with the lodged on 12th SEP
> NO WAY ITS NOT CORRECT




Could be something fishy,obviously it is if your friend had one, 
It could be a proof if there was some sort of screenshot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

NP101 said:


> I won't beilve it it's not true there is something fishy man
> I have seen that invite on 70 points for GEN ACCT issued in the last round with the lodged on 12th SEP
> NO WAY ITS NOT CORRECT


If you can provide a screenshot, it would be much appreciated. We can all appeal to the DIBP aye?


----------



## blackrider89

MishoElmasri said:


> Thanks for your advice Blackrider89. All your efforts are highly appreciated.
> 
> May you please provide more information about Tasmania education, in terms of cost as well as privileges as you kindly mentioned ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"Nomination Criteria:
Available to Tasmanian international graduates who studied for a minimum of one academic year (46 weeks);
or
have formal job offer for a job that is based in Tasmania and in-line with applicant's skills assessment (for a minimum of 35 hours per week);
or
have an immediate family member (parent, child, sibling, aunt, uncle, first cousin, or grandparent) permanently residing in Tasmania.
and 

sufficient funds. 

Processing Time: 20 working days

Sponsorship Fee: Nill"

You see, Tasmania is pretty much sponsoring many occupations and a person may be eligible if they have studied 1 year in Tasmania.


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't beilve it it's not true there is something fishy man
> I have seen that invite on 70 points for GEN ACCT issued in the last round with the lodged on 12th SEP
> NO WAY ITS NOT CORRECT
> 
> 
> 
> If you can provide a screenshot, it would be much appreciated. We can all appeal to the
> DIBP aye?
Click to expand...

I will definetly try to get one from her as she applied through an agent 
But will try


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all, I'm usually a silent member, but why I'm writing now is because I don't understand the logic of people here to email DIBP. Members should realise that the Australian immigration is only providing applicants the privelage to apply as skilled worker, they are not inviting them to be the policy makers. So, members should stop this childish attitude of imposing their opinions on them. Because that's not going to help. And also, they should stop questioning that why a particular person is invited and other is not. Pls understand they are not bound to explain to u anything. So , pls b happy for others instead of getting jealous. And pray for itself and others


----------



## Abood

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I'm usually a silent member, but why I'm writing now is because I don't understand the logic of people here to email DIBP. Members should realise that the Australian immigration is only providing applicants the privelage to apply as skilled worker, they are not inviting them to be the policy makers. So, members should stop this childish attitude of imposing their opinions on them. Because that's not going to help. And also, they should stop questioning that why a particular person is invited and other is not. Pls understand they are not bound to explain to u anything.


Brother, 

There is a problem in their system. They have confirmed that by email that there are invitations been lapsed and wasted. DIBP accepted suggestions from anyone, therefore, this is not childish. Most of us are professional and understand that they can take the decisions the way they want. But, since that they are opened for suggestions we will send suggestions to them. 

This is not childish!!!!!


----------



## blackrider89

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I'm usually a silent member, but why I'm writing now is because I don't understand the logic of people here to email DIBP. Members should realise that the Australian immigration is only providing applicants the privelage to apply as skilled worker, they are not inviting them to be the policy makers. So, members should stop this childish attitude of imposing their opinions on them. Because that's not going to help. And also, they should stop questioning that why a particular person is invited and other is not. Pls understand they are not bound to explain to u anything. So , pls b happy for others instead of getting jealous. And pray for itself and others


I'm offended by this mate. We shouldn't tell them what to do, I agree. By that I mean we should not intervene if they choose to remove off or add on an occupation to the SOL list. Nor should we tell a State what criteria they should rely on when selecting an EOI.

We, however, can suggest if there is an obvious error or lapse on their system. DIBP is missing their program targets which could have adverse effects on the economy or labour market at a macroeconomic level.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, I'm usually a silent member, but why I'm writing now is because I don't understand the logic of people here to email DIBP. Members should realise that the Australian immigration is only providing applicants the privelage to apply as skilled worker, they are not inviting them to be the policy makers. So, members should stop this childish attitude of imposing their opinions on them. Because that's not going to help. And also, they should stop questioning that why a particular person is invited and other is not. Pls understand they are not bound to explain to u anything. So , pls b happy for others instead of getting jealous. And pray for itself and others


We were discussing the flawed system not the policy.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody waiting for tonight's invitation? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

blackrider89 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm usually a silent member, but why I'm writing now is because I don't understand the logic of people here to email DIBP. Members should realise that the Australian immigration is only providing applicants the privelage to apply as skilled worker, they are not inviting them to be the policy makers. So, members should stop this childish attitude of imposing their opinions on them. Because that's not going to help. And also, they should stop questioning that why a particular person is invited and other is not. Pls understand they are not bound to explain to u anything. So , pls b happy for others instead of getting jealous. And pray for itself and others
> 
> 
> 
> I'm offended by this mate. We shouldn't tell them what to do, I agree. By that I mean we should not intervene if they choose to remove off or add on an occupation to the SOL list. Nor should we tell a State what criteria they should rely on when selecting an EOI.
> 
> We, however, can suggest if there is an obvious error or lapse on their system. DIBP is missing their program targets which could have adverse effects on the economy or labour market at a macroeconomic level.
Click to expand...

I don't have an issue with the discussion about the error with the invitation date. They have proven time again that the system is not free of technical errors and have rectified those issues when brought to their attention. The error is also an issue relevant to this thread as it relates to an accountant claiming an invitation was received at a later date than dibp advised. 

I do however disagree with those going off on a tangent about charging fees and emailing dibp their solutions. Please create a new thread for that. It is not relevant here.


----------



## NP101

Anyone over here waiting for the golden email tonight
GEN ACCOUNTANT or AUDITOR?


----------



## abishma

NP101 said:


> Anyone over here waiting for the golden email tonight
> GEN ACCOUNTANT or AUDITOR?




Still have time I guess. My EOI date is Nov 14th with 70 points.

I would be happy if the cut off move into October

Good luck to all though!


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

a 75 accountant got invited so it's started.


----------



## Ahamudul

azerty said:


> a 75 accountant got invited so it's started.


I haven't got invited!!! 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

newstars has auditor oct 8, 70 points


----------



## gr33nb0y

azerty said:


> newstars has auditor oct 8, 70 points


true, one of my friend from auditor 70 pts eoi 6/10 just got invited


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Oh cool! Do you think NSW may run a invitation round before closing? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

SumitWadhawan said:


> Oh cool! Do you think NSW may run a invitation round before closing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No idea, pray, I guess!

Anybody has any news on accountant 70s (invited or not)?


----------



## Qasimkhan

:yell:


azerty said:


> a 75 accountant got invited so it's started.


So its means there are plenty 75s now


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> :yell:
> 
> So its means there are plenty 75s now


Bro you never believe in me in fact i wont be surprised if they got all 75s because numbers of accountants are unlimited in Australia and they are increasing like honey bees.


----------



## MishoElmasri

blackrider89 said:


> "Nomination Criteria:
> Available to Tasmanian international graduates who studied for a minimum of one academic year (46 weeks);
> or
> have formal job offer for a job that is based in Tasmania and in-line with applicant's skills assessment (for a minimum of 35 hours per week);
> or
> have an immediate family member (parent, child, sibling, aunt, uncle, first cousin, or grandparent) permanently residing in Tasmania.
> and
> 
> sufficient funds.
> 
> Processing Time: 20 working days
> 
> Sponsorship Fee: Nill"
> 
> You see, Tasmania is pretty much sponsoring many occupations and a person may be eligible if they have studied 1 year in Tasmania.


Thanks for the information mate, it seems Tasmania has only one university, which I found very expensive, around 30k tuition fee for one year accounting study ..


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro you never believe in me in fact i wont be surprised if they got all 75s because numbers of accountants are unlimited in Australia and they are increasing like honey bees.


Nahi, i was agreed with you partially on that, but now it seems all 65 pointers are trying hard
To boost up points so i am doing. we have to try every single option now


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro you never believe in me in fact i wont be surprised if they got all 75s because numbers of accountants are unlimited in Australia and they are increasing like honey bees.




You guys assume things which are not confirmed. Since more than one the invitations were issued only for 70 pointers. I doubt that the cut off points will be 75. 

Very unlikely!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> You guys assume things which are not confirmed. Since more than one the invitations were issued only for 70 pointers. I doubt that the cut off points will be 75.
> 
> Very unlikely!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, have u checked last round result?


----------



## azerty

Does anyone here have an accountant eoi on 75? Can any of you confirm if you have or have not been invited?


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Bro, have u checked last round result?




Yes I have seen it. We need to analyze it carefully. 

Do you think that the three assessing authorities can finalized 100 POSITIVE assessments per day? If this is true, it means that there are at least 200 assessments were finalized by them, because there are negative assessments, 55 pointers, 60 pointers, 65 pointers, 70 pointers and 75 pointers. So 200 per day is very conservative. 

Looking at previous rounds, we can see that 98 invites will move the cut off date by 6 days on average. This means that application for accountants have increased by 6 times in a very short period. Do u think that is making sense? 

Previously, DIBP admitted that there are significant invitations lapsed for auditors. Moreover, they did not send invitations for certain prorated occupations during latest round because of technical problems. 


There is definitely significant number of invitations beefing lapsed. 

Please challenge my analysis. I will be happy to discuss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Yes I have seen it. We need to analyze it carefully.
> 
> Do you think that the three assessing authorities can finalized 100 POSITIVE assessments per day? If this is true, it means that there are at least 200 assessments were finalized by them, because there are negative assessments, 55 pointers, 60 pointers, 65 pointers, 70 pointers and 75 pointers. So 200 per day is very conservative.
> 
> Looking at previous rounds, we can see that 98 invites will move the cut off date by 6 days on average. This means that application for accountants have increased by 6 times in a very short period. Do u think that is making sense?
> 
> Previously, DIBP admitted that there are significant invitations lapsed for auditors. Moreover, they did not send invitations for certain prorated occupations during latest round because of technical problems.
> 
> There is definitely significant number of invitations beefing lapsed.
> 
> Please challenge my analysis. I will be happy to discuss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro, as i have mentioned before 65 pointers are trying hard to boost up their points, they already have skill assessment . In my opinion, 75s are not new people they are actually 65 pointers who are converting into 75s.Even myself trying every single option
Because i know 70 is not a safe flight now.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Bro, as i have mentioned before 65 pointers are trying hard to boost up their points, they already have skill assessment . In my opinion, 75s are not new people they are actually 65 pointers who are converting into 75s.Even myself trying every single option
> 
> Because i know 70 is not a safe flight now.




It is not easy to increase your points quickly especially when experience and nati are the only two options. I agree that there are folks trying to increase their points, but reaching 75 points cut off is not easy. 75 means only candidates with 3 years plus if experience can make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> It is not easy to increase your points quickly especially when experience and nati are the only two options. I agree that there are folks trying to increase their points, but reaching 75 points cut off is not easy. 75 means only candidates with 3 years plus if experience can make it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right but mostly people are targeting pte , because if you prepare it properly then juicy 10 points would be added into ur acount.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes you are right but mostly people are targeting pte , because if you prepare it properly then juicy 10 points would be added into ur acount.




Yeah, I am also trying for pte. Only 100 people in the last round across all occupations had 75 points. Definitely there are multiple EOIs for accountants or a glitch in the system. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

This is the invitation trend for 70 and 75 points compared to total invites this year 
Round Total 70's 75's
July 6 2202 350 180
July 20 848 70 25
Aug 3 1400 450 125
Aug 17 1400 250 100
Sep 1 1400 550 100
Sep 14 1400 225 100
Sep 28 1400 250 90
Oct 12 1204 240 90
Oct 26 1196 225 140
Nov 9 845 240 100
Nov 23 1016 260 140
Dec 7 606 100 100


July 6 was an exceptional round where 2202 invitations were sent. Else if you notice 75 pointers have never been above 140. Which means at any point in time there were never more than 140 75 pointers. Even when on Dec 7 only 606 invites were send there is a drop in 70 point invitees and not on 75 points. So just relax and wait till january rounds when things become normal and we see 1400 or so invites per round, a huge chunk of 70 pointers will be cleared. If it doesn't happen in January, then definitely one should start looking to achieve 75 points somehow. 

regards
Aks


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> newstars has auditor oct 8, 70 points


No doubt that NEWSTARS predictions are always true 
Thanks Azert for updating us


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't beilve it it's not true there is something fishy man
> I have seen that invite on 70 points for GEN ACCT issued in the last round with the lodged on 12th SEP
> NO WAY ITS NOT CORRECT
> 
> 
> 
> If you can provide a screenshot, it would be much appreciated. We can all appeal to the DIBP aye?
Click to expand...

Tried to get a pic of it but sorry you know TRUST and blah blah


----------



## bottleneck_007

we don't have any accountants here who got invited yesterday?!


----------



## NP101

The way they dragging 70 pointers for GEN ACC looks like no way they will cross SEP for 16-17 quota 

But as I said earlier there is something wrong with their system, how come it's 2,3 or 4 days movement in every round with people claiming that they have got invited in late sep with 70


----------



## bottleneck_007

NP101 said:


> No doubt that NEWSTARS predictions are always true
> Thanks Azert for updating us


what did NEWSTARS predict?


----------



## natali-new

Hi all !
So now only 70+ points can be invited by states ?


----------



## NP101

bottleneck_007 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt that NEWSTARS predictions are always true
> Thanks Azert for updating us
> 
> 
> 
> what did NEWSTARS predict?
Click to expand...

Cutoff for Auditors 8/10


----------



## davidlk03

Hi Blackride89
Did anyone of your clients got invitation for accounting.
If not there is some glitch or they are issuing the same invitations again and again,
As a registered MARN everyone of you should appeal how they managing the skill select definitely it would help a bit..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro you never believe in me in fact i wont be surprised if they got all 75s because numbers of accountants are unlimited in Australia and they are increasing like honey bees.


This is depressing


----------



## Qasimkhan

NP101 said:


> The way they dragging 70 pointers for GEN ACC looks like no way they will cross SEP for 16-17 quota
> 
> But as I said earlier there is something wrong with their system, how come it's 2,3 or 4 days movement in every round with people claiming that they have got invited in late sep with 70


100% true, many people already opt for 190 but 189 movement is still
One day this is unbelievably.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> This is depressing


Unfortunately this is truth the supply of accountants is unlimited and when an invitition round comes its not simply 100 invites but actually its 100 vs unlimited candidates and when you are scanning 100 candidates out of thousands it is crystal clear they will easily find 75 or even 80 because the probabality is extremely high and by word 75s doesnt mean all 75 even half 75s are enough to create huge gap in cut offs that most of the 70s with proficient+py will be automatically out of the game. For instance, i had started my py without missing even a single day after getting my degree and it takes 4 to 5 months to get a job so all in all when i will update my EOI on 70 the cut offs will be crossing 10 months whereas my pswv will be expired before meeting cut offs and by default i have to choose student visa again.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Unfortunately this is truth the supply of accountants is unlimited and when an invitition round comes its not simply 100 invites but actually its 100 vs unlimited candidates and when you are scanning 100 candidates out of thousands it is crystal clear they will easily find 75 or even 80 because the probabality is extremely high and by word 75s doesnt mean all 75 even half 75s are enough to create huge gap in cut offs that most of the 70s with proficient+py will be automatically out of the game. For instance, i had started my py without missing even a single day after getting my degree and it takes 4 to 5 months to get a job so all in all when i will update my EOI on 70 the cut offs will be crossing 10 months whereas my pswv will be expired before meeting cut offs and by default i have to choose student visa again.


It is good that you have changed your mind and finally agreed that 75 points is least likely to be the trend.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> It is good that you have changed your mind and finally agreed that 75 points is least likely to be the trend.


Every single trend was a controvery in start but with the passage of time folks have seen with their own eyes and when it comes to accounting either it is technical glitch, poor managment or slow process maximum pointers are all the way up and if they didnt solve these issues in next couple of rounds 75s will be easily seen.


----------



## azerty

Newstars and some of the other agent reports I went through have no info on accountant 70s though 75s up to dec 20 have been invited so it's likely to have gone through the 75 queue. What happened after I have no idea. So if anybody has 70 points in sept please say if you have or have not been invited.

Auditor seems to have moved to at least oct 9th.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi everyone! My friend got invited for 189 Ext Auditor with 70 points. He lodged his eoi on 10 Oct. I guess it's one of those rounds where dibp invited more people than the set quota. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi everyone! My friend got invited for 189 Ext Auditor with 70 points. He lodged his eoi on 10 Oct. I guess it's one of those rounds where dibp invited more people than the set quota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats 
Looks like Auditors paced up


----------



## tan011

My friend got invited 
Doe 5 sep 1.11pm
70 points


----------



## Qasimkhan

tan011 said:


> My friend got invited
> Doe 5 sep 1.11pm
> 70 points[/quote
> Sorry my bad it is Gen acc.


----------



## tan011

Qasimkhan said:


> tan011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend got invited
> Doe 5 sep 1.11pm
> 70 points
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Acc? Or Ex Auditor?
Click to expand...

General accounting


----------



## jkfooty1

Can anyone please tell whats the cuttoff of 65pointers Ex Auditors ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

tan011 said:


> General accounting


Yes sorry my bad,it was obviously gen acc.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jkfooty1 said:


> Can anyone please tell whats the cuttoff of 65pointers Ex Auditors ?


Who knows, may be around 2016 march


----------



## Prideonur

Hi everyone I submitted my eoi on 10th December under general accountant with 65+5. Do you think by any chance there is a chance for me to get invitation from nsw.


----------



## Abood

Prideonur said:


> Hi everyone I submitted my eoi on 10th December under general accountant with 65+5. Do you think by any chance there is a chance for me to get invitation from nsw.




Very difficult to predict, but for sure will take long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prideonur

And also my 5 points come from one year work experience in Australia, however this is a little problematic. I got positive skill assessment by providing my university degree from my home country plus taking 2 subjects independently in sydney because of lacking two mandatory subjects. Before getting these two subjects I started working to do my one year work experience. Do you think it is not going to be counted as one year work experience just because I started working before getting full positive skill assessment.


----------



## Nomaddie

Prideonur said:


> And also my 5 points come from one year work experience in Australia, however this is a little problematic. I got positive skill assessment by providing my university degree from my home country plus taking 2 subjects independently in sydney because of lacking two mandatory subjects. Before getting these two subjects I started working to do my one year work experience. Do you think it is not going to be counted as one year work experience just because I started working before getting full positive skill assessment.


You might be OK. CPA included all the experience I gained after completing my Bachelor degree, despite not completing my accountancy qualification until until a few years later. I know for a fact that my degree alone did not include all mandatory subjects. So as far as I can tell, if your home degree is equivalent to an Australian bachelors, your experience after that should count.


----------



## Prideonur

That is what I thought it should be the way they assess the work experience. Hopefully it will not be a problem. Thank you all for the quick responses.


----------



## elderberry

man what a depressing round that was, to top it off nsw office will be closed for the month of jan... 

anywho.. were *every* 65 pointers cleared upto march? even the ones without xp?

I know we dont have a chance but..... sigh... nevermind..


----------



## Qasimkhan

Iscah is saying that they have few 75s but not being invited, according to them there
Is no invitation being sent to accountant or there is error , or may be there are plenty 
Of 75s still in the system. Whats going now thats really depressing.


----------



## bottleneck_007

elderberry said:


> man what a depressing round that was, to top it off nsw office will be closed for the month of jan...
> 
> anywho.. were *every* 65 pointers cleared upto march? even the ones without xp?
> 
> I know we dont have a chance but..... sigh... nevermind..


What? NSW will remain close during January? Complete month? Why? What's the source?! This sounds unbelievable.


----------



## Qasimkhan

bottleneck_007 said:


> What? NSW will remain close during January? Complete month? Why? What's the source?! This sounds unbelievable.


No they will reopen on 9th January.


----------



## abishma

Is their any chances of NSW nominations for 70 pointers with proficient English? Reading through the forum suggests that NSW been inviting candidates with only superior English so far?


----------



## Qasimkhan

abishma said:


> Is their any chances of NSW nominations for 70 pointers with proficient English? Reading through the forum suggests that NSW been inviting candidates with only superior English so far?


I think they will invite in feb or march.


----------



## tikky72

Is superior english or 5 year experience is the same thing for NSW invitation?

As NSW gives preference to superior english, does it give preference to experience over proficient english in a same way?


----------



## Rab nawaz

tikky72 said:


> Is superior english or 5 year experience is the same thing for NSW invitation?
> 
> As NSW gives preference to superior english, does it give preference to experience over proficient english in a same way?


In my view, which might be wrong 70 points with proficient and Naati or partner is the lowest category for nsw 190 and people with work exp and 70 points have preference but in the meanwhile DOE is also another important factor when it comes to same pointers.


----------



## Qasimkhan

21dec round report is out accountant 5/9/16, Ex auditors 13/10/16.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 21dec round report is out accountant 5/9/16, Ex auditors 13/10/16.


120+ days including december and january public holidays i dont know what they want and if the situation is so bad 190 is the next stop for all 70s so all in all even nsw will start inviting in bulk there will be dozens of 70s the time they will open nsw ss so i think 65+5 with superior are also close close to join 65+5 with proficient club.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 120+ days including december and january public holidays i dont know what they want and if the situation is so bad 190 is the next stop for all 70s so all in all even nsw will start inviting in bulk there will be dozens of 70s the time they will open nsw ss so i think 65+5 with superior are also close close to join 65+5 with proficient club.


Yes bro, i think due to 75s pointers accountants are moving slowly, once all 75s get cleard may be it ill start pick up one week movement atleast? What you think? Second 65+5 might have chance for ex auditors for 190 ss, as you see there is only two month
Backlog which is normal. What you say?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes bro, i think due to 75s pointers accountants are moving slowly, once all 75s get cleard may be it ill start pick up one week movement atleast? What you think? Second 65+5 might have chance for ex auditors for 190 ss, as you see there is only two month
> Backlog which is normal. What you say?


I believe external auditor 65+5 with Superior English still have a chance in 190 but once again it depends on one's DOE and on the top of that if by any chance there are some little more technical glitches even auditors will be rest in peace. I really dont want to disappoint anyone but we have to face the actual truth with open eyes and stop living in dreams and the reality is that accountants are in great trouble.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I believe external auditor 65+5 with Superior English still have a chance in 190 but once again it depends on one's DOE and on the top of that if by any chance there are some little more technical glitches even auditors will be rest in peace. I really dont want to disappoint anyone but we have to face the actual truth with open eyes and stop living in dreams and the reality is that accountants are in great trouble.


No doubt accountants are in deep trouble, hopes things get better in couple of months,
We only can pray thats it, otherwise increase points is the only solution to this problem.


----------



## Abood

hopefully by the end of Jun-17 all candidates with 70 points up to Feb-17 will be cleared. Also, if NSW starts inviting 70 points proficient English this would move cut off dates significantly.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> hopefully by the end of Jun-17 all candidates with 70 points up to Feb-17 will be cleared. Also, if NSW starts inviting 70 points proficient English this would move cut off dates significantly.


But the way it is moving i am sure its not going to be cleard up to jan.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> hopefully by the end of Jun-17 all candidates with 70 points up to Feb-17 will be cleared. Also, if NSW starts inviting 70 points proficient English this would move cut off dates significantly.


All 70s clear bro now thats what we called extreme optimism.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> All 70s clear bro now thats what we called extreme optimism.


I said up to Feb-17


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> I said up to Feb-17


Still you are going very very positive.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Still you are going very very positive.


Anyway, I have lost hope in receiving invitation with my current points. I am going to study English and if I am successful in achieving 79+ I will just add on to accountants problems


----------



## NP101

No chance they will let GEN ACC cross SEP 17 
Doesn't look like


----------



## Nomaddie

http://goo.gl/FGXxAE

This link was posted in another thread if anyone is interested. Someone has collated the trend for accountants over the last couple of years.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie said:


> http://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> 
> This link was posted in another thread if anyone is interested. Someone has collated the trend for accountants over the last couple of years.


We have memorised these trends in our mind and that is the main reason this is the most active thread.


----------



## tikky72

Does anyone know the last cutoff for 70+5 (General Accountant) for NSW?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> We have memorised these trends in our mind and that is the main reason this is the most active thread.


Rab nawaz, one of my frds been to one immigration lawyer ( Sarah Gillis, north Sydney), she told him that her few client got invited by nsw 190 in sep at 65+5 ex.auditors. Today i met one immigration lawyer he told me the same story that hus 
Few clients got invited in September at 65+5, i told him how come it is possible as i am waiting for invite since june, he said why i should lie to you my clients already got pr, they got invited as management accountant, lastly he told me may be they will remove
Accounting next year. Totally confused who to believe.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> We have memorised these trends in our mind and that is the main reason this is the most active thread.


Rab Nawas will tell u may be few by mistakes


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://goo.gl/FGXxAE
> 
> This link was posted in another thread if anyone is interested. Someone has collated the trend for accountants over the last couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> We have memorised these trends in our mind and that is the main reason this is the most active thread.
Click to expand...

You may have. But others clearly have not as there are plenty of people are always asking for information about trends and chances of invite. Someone had just asked about 65 point cut off for auditors. That's why I posted it.


----------



## HannahS

How long would it take to get a skills assessment completed at this time of year with it now the holidays and all? Surely a while? And does this not have a positive effect i.e. Less EOIs, I am debating External Auditor 65+5 I don't know if there's any point now


----------



## Rab nawaz

:lie:


Qasimkhan said:


> Rab nawaz, one of my frds been to one immigration lawyer ( Sarah Gillis, north Sydney), she told him that her few client got invited by nsw 190 in sep at 65+5 ex.auditors. Today i met one immigration lawyer he told me the same story that hus
> Few clients got invited in September at 65+5, i told him how come it is possible as i am waiting for invite since june, he said why i should lie to you my clients already got pr, they got invited as management accountant, lastly he told me may be they will remove
> Accounting next year. Totally confused who to believe.


Well thats suspecious i got friends who choosed Acaica, auzzi group, yunus chinese, iscah, move migration, ises migration consultants, global migration, and dozens of desies agents around lakemba, bankstown, and cbd but not even a single one has reported anything like that and by any chance if they had invited taxation accountant or managment accountant, the whole Discussion will be changed. For example, most of the people have 2 assessments accountant and auditor because the other wont make any difference but if the criteria or the quota or the algorithm for taxation accountant or management accountant is different when it comes to 190 in that case ofcourse they will invite someone even with 65+5 with proficient English because the other didnt apply or thet dont have positive assessment. Just on a safe side i have contacted all of 65+5 in my list which are more than 50 people but all of them says there is a complete silence from NSW SS department.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> :lie:
> 
> Well thats suspecious i got friends who choosed Acaica, auzzi group, yunus chinese, iscah, move migration, ises migration consultants, global migration, and dozens of desies agents around lakemba, bankstown, and cbd but not even a single one has reported anything like that and by any chance if they had invited taxation accountant or managment accountant, the whole Discussion will be changed. For example, most of the people have 2 assessments accountant and auditor because the other wont make any difference but if the criteria or the quota or the algorithm for taxation accountant or management accountant is different when it comes to 190 in that case ofcourse they will invite someone even with 65+5 with proficient English because the other didnt apply or thet dont have positive assessment. Just on a safe side i have contacted all of 65+5 in my list which are more than 50 people but all of them says there is a complete silence from NSW SS department.


Well who knows why they said, i was shocked too how it can be possible, i been to all these migrations agent what u have mentioned above, they haven't said anything like that, as far as skill assessment concerned, many migrations advice to get skill assessment for taxation accountant, as last year nsw invited many taxation accountants.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

tikky72 said:


> Does anyone know the last cutoff for 70+5 (General Accountant) for NSW?


I got invited on the 9th of December, that might be the cut-off date. I don't see anymore invitations coming till the mid-late January next year.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Rab nawaz said:


> :lie:
> 
> Well thats suspecious i got friends who choosed Acaica, auzzi group, yunus chinese, iscah, move migration, ises migration consultants, global migration, and dozens of desies agents around lakemba, bankstown, and cbd but not even a single one has reported anything like that and by any chance if they had invited taxation accountant or managment accountant, the whole Discussion will be changed. For example, most of the people have 2 assessments accountant and auditor because the other wont make any difference but if the criteria or the quota or the algorithm for taxation accountant or management accountant is different when it comes to 190 in that case ofcourse they will invite someone even with 65+5 with proficient English because the other didnt apply or thet dont have positive assessment. Just on a safe side i have contacted all of 65+5 in my list which are more than 50 people but all of them says there is a complete silence from NSW SS department.


Rab, with the way things are going now, the assessment matters little. NSW considers the 3 types of accountants as one big group. It's just that with the waiting time for the 189 invites, most of the 70 pointers will go to NSW, like me. That in turn will increase the backlog of NSW state invites. I've withdrawn my 189 EOI because I don't see it coming anytime soon to be honest. Information from the agents at my workplace are telling me that NSW's inviting those with superior english only. The ones with PY and partner points have the least priority. That's why there are 70 pointers back dating to October with PY and Partner points not even getting an invite.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Just to remind you guys of the holiday closure:

"We would like to remind our *customers* that the NSW business and skilled migration office will close on 24 December 2016 for the holiday period, and will reopen on 9 January 2017. During this time, we are unable to process nomination applications or respond to your enquiries. NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process and we appreciate your help by not contacting us about enquiries within the first 12 weeks."

I like their choice of word in this one. It's really like an enterprise now.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Well who knows why they said, i was shocked too how it can be possible, i been to all these migrations agent what u have mentioned above, they haven't said anything like that, as far as skill assessment concerned, many migrations advice to get skill assessment for taxation accountant, as last year nsw invited many taxation accountants.


Well in that case i have all 4 assessments and i got 65+5 2 months ago but still there isnt any response at all and if thats the trick i should have invitition when the game will resume again isnt it. ?


----------



## Tanya_GL

Lord hello) Can you please say how many years experience do you have working as accountant? NSW requires specific amount of years, right?


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Tanya_GL said:


> Lord hello) Can you please say how many years experience do you have working as accountant? NSW requires specific amount of years, right?


I have no working experience at all. NSW doesn't require it.


----------



## Tanya_GL

Lord Vestoink said:


> I have no working experience at all. NSW doesn't require it.


Thank you!


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Tanya_GL said:


> Thank you!


No worries.


----------



## Tanya_GL

Lord Vestoink said:


> No worries.


Allow me one more question please. When did you apply for state sponsorship? How many moths did it take them to grand you additional 5 points?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Rab nawaz said:


> Well in that case i have all 4 assessments and i got 65+5 2 months ago but still there isnt any response at all and if thats the trick i should have invitition when the game will resume again isnt it. ?




I applied four different 190 Eoi for all four professions on 12 July '16 (thinking just in case they'll categorise them separately). I didn't hear anything back from them. However, I know a family friend in India who got invited at 65 (ext auditor, 8 each with just over 3 years exp) getting an invite in sept. He applied in august '16. 

I guess NSW did invite some 65 pointers (8 each plus some exp) when dibp invited in bulk sometime during Aug-Sep.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Well in that case i have all 4 assessments and i got 65+5 2 months ago but still there isnt any response at all and if thats the trick i should have invitition when the game will resume again isnt it. ?


Not too sure, i have been waiting since june who knows what is exactly a trick, but for 
Sure they have got invited back in sep, n i knw in sep n oct they sent many invitation as compare to nov-dec.


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> I applied four different 190 Eoi for all four professions on 12 July '16 (thinking just in case they'll categorise them separately). I didn't hear anything back from them. However, I know a family friend in India who got invited at 65 (ext auditor, 8 each with just over 3 years exp) getting an invite in sept. He applied in august '16.
> 
> I guess NSW did invite some 65 pointers (8 each plus some exp) when dibp invited in bulk sometime during Aug-Sep.


Thats what i have heard from couple of migration lawyers. What is fact who knows we all here been waiting for many months still no good news. Hope new year will bring a
Good news for all of us.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Tanya_GL said:


> Allow me one more question please. When did you apply for state sponsorship? How many moths did it take them to grand you additional 5 points?


It's all in my signature really.. haha


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Thats what i have heard from couple of migration lawyers. What is fact who knows we all here been waiting for many months still no good news. Hope new year will bring a
> Good news for all of us.


Qasim if they will remove accounting i am 200% ready for that and will have a party because false hopes and poor system wont give you anything but anxiety and unlimited stress.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim if they will remove accounting i am 200% ready for that and will have a party because false hopes and poor system wont give you anything but anxiety and unlimited stress.


You are so pessimistic!!!

You can have your party now if you like. May be you are submitting multiple EOIs so you can prove your point. All invitations sent have Rab nawas name. 

I am just joking please no offence.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim if they will remove accounting i am 200% ready for that and will have a party because false hopes and poor system wont give you anything but anxiety and unlimited stress.


No problem, i have plan B.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> No problem, i have plan B.


You gotta share bro may be i will join you as well.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> You gotta share bro may be i will join you as well.


If they remove accounting, NSW will continue inviting accountants. However, at least, 75 points will be required.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> You gotta share bro may be i will join you as well.


Start a business in regional area n get sponsorship,
Or WA state nomination get a job offer.


----------



## caramelle

Does anyone know if there are better chances to be invited soon with WA sponsorship? I have a job offer already. Accountant (general), 65 points (proficient english) without state sponsorship.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> You are so pessimistic!!!
> 
> You can have your party now if you like. May be you are submitting multiple EOIs so you can prove your point. All invitations sent have Rab nawas name.
> 
> I am just joking please no offence.


Take it easy bro pessimistics are offen realistic people they wont live on false hopes and illusions and the reality is infront of you go back 50 pages you will see people gone mad on me when i was clearly saying there will be dozens of 75s soon but people like you call me negative etc and today 75s are visible and clear and i like qasim plan b and glade to see he is ready to accept everything.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Rab nawaz said:


> Take it easy bro pessimistics are offen realistic people they wont live on false hopes and illusions and the reality is infront of you go back 50 pages you will see people gone mad on me when i was clearly saying there will be dozens of 75s soon but people like you call me negative etc and today 75s are visible and clear and i like qasim plan b and glade to see he is ready to accept everything.


Rab, why aren't you trying NAATI or something? Or partner points? Or something along those lines?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Lord Vestoink said:


> Rab, why aren't you trying NAATI or something? Or partner points? Or something along those lines?


I did try pte having all 79+ except reading where i have missed 4 times consistent with only 1 marks 78,78,78,78. On the other hand, trying again and again if i got 79+ in all i will have 75 and if i got in next 4 months i will have 80 points lets see if they want aliens am ready for that.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I did try pte having all 79+ except reading where i have missed 4 times consistent with only 1 marks 78,78,78,78. On the other hand, trying again and again if i got 79+ in all i will have 75 and if i got in next 4 months i will have 80 points lets see if they want aliens am ready for that.


I am doing the same, but praying to God accounting stays on sol am not worried about cutoffs.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Qasimkhan said:


> I am doing the same, but praying to God accounting stays on sol am not worried about cutoffs.


It will stay but the cut-offs are going to be high now. For those of you who can do NAATI, PY or claim partner points, do it. For 189 invites, they don't really care how you get the points. But for NSW state invites, I'm afraid they're really picky about it. I have 5 other friends still waiting for their invites on 70+5 points, while I got mine in few days. It's as if they're selectively giving out invites. :-S


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> It will stay but the cut-offs are going to be high now. For those of you who can do NAATI, PY or claim partner points, do it. For 189 invites, they don't really care how you get the points. But for NSW state invites, I'm afraid they're really picky about it. I have 5 other friends still waiting for their invites on 70+5 points, while I got mine in few days. It's as if they're selectively giving out invites. :-S


Totally agree with you, when did they lodge eoi i mean your friends?
In my opinion, if you have work experience you would get 190 eventually after
Waiting for a bit.


----------



## Abood

Lord Vestoink said:


> It will stay but the cut-offs are going to be high now. For those of you who can do NAATI, PY or claim partner points, do it. For 189 invites, they don't really care how you get the points. But for NSW state invites, I'm afraid they're really picky about it. I have 5 other friends still waiting for their invites on 70+5 points, while I got mine in few days. It's as if they're selectively giving out invites. :-S




Can you share the breakdown of your points? Why do u think that you were invited quickly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Can you share the breakdown of your points? Why do u think that you were invited quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He or she got superior english.


----------



## elderberry

Rab nawaz said:


> I did try pte having all 79+ except reading where i have missed 4 times consistent with only 1 marks 78,78,78,78. On the other hand, trying again and again if i got 79+ in all i will have 75 and if i got in next 4 months i will have 80 points lets see if they want aliens am ready for that.


how the hell did you even get close to 79? you dont even come off as a 65 pointer..
did you use some kind of hack to beat the system.

Or is pte easier nowadays? eventhough I got 90 in all, it was extremely tough when i was doing it, tougher than ielts.


----------



## Qasimkhan

elderberry said:


> how the hell did you even get close to 79? you dont even come off as a 65 pointer..
> did you use some kind of hack to beat the system.
> 
> Or is pte easier nowadays? eventhough I got 90 in all, it was extremely tough when i was doing it, tougher than ielts.


How do you know about him?


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> how the hell did you even get close to 79? you dont even come off as a 65 pointer..
> did you use some kind of hack to beat the system.
> 
> Or is pte easier nowadays? eventhough I got 90 in all, it was extremely tough when i was doing it, tougher than ielts.


Age = 30

English = 10

Education = 20 

Py = 5

Will have 5 points from my casual job in may 2017 and i dont know what else you are talking about and who says pte is easy and on the top of that i work hard as well.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Age = 30
> 
> English = 10
> 
> Education = 20
> 
> Py = 5
> 
> Will have 5 points from my casual job in may 2017 and i dont know what else you are talking about and who says pte is easy and on the top of that i work hard as well.


They dont consider casual job?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> They dont consider casual job?


20 hours are enough to claim 5 points qasim.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 20 hours are enough to claim 5 points qasim.


Yes I understand that but if your causal then we cannot claim 5 points,
Casual means some times you get work and some times not, it has to be part time
And no less than 20 hours.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes I understand that but if your causal then we cannot claim 5 points,
> Casual means some times you get work and some times not, it has to be part time
> And no less than 20 hours.


Yup part time bro.


----------



## elderberry

elderberry said:


> how the hell did you even get close to* 79(in pte)*? you dont even come off as a **65+ in pte*
> did you use some kind of hack to beat the system.
> 
> Or is pte easier nowadays? eventhough I got 90 in all, it was extremely tough when i was doing it, tougher than ielts.


:sorry:


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hello guys,


I have submitted my Eoi for 189 and 190 NSW as on 25 September and 2 November respectively . What are chances of me getting an invite before 31 st March as my visa expires . My points are 70 from
Age :30
English : 10
Education : 20
Experience : 5
PY :5

Your responses would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Qasimkhan

elderberry said:


> :sorry:


Thats good elderberry


----------



## natali-new

Please advise if it is possible to get invitation with 65 points to nsw ?


----------



## Abood

natali-new said:


> Please advise if it is possible to get invitation with 65 points to nsw ?


Not possible.


----------



## natali-new

Abood said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise if it is possible to get invitation with 65 points to nsw ?
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible.
Click to expand...

Why not possible if nsw requirements is 60 points.


----------



## natali-new

To submit for visa takes 70 points. My understanding that 65+5 is enough to continue the process. Or we have lot of such cases and should keep 70+5 at least?


----------



## Qasimkhan

natali-new said:


> To submit for visa takes 70 points. My understanding that 65+5 is enough to continue the process. Or we have lot of such cases and should keep 70+5 at least?


You asked the question n gave the answer by urself, they also mentioned highly ranked
Candidates .


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> To submit for visa takes 70 points. My understanding that 65+5 is enough to continue the process. Or we have lot of such cases and should keep 70+5 at least?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the question n gave the answer by urself, they also mentioned highly ranked
> Candidates .
Click to expand...

Thanks that have confirmed my understanding. To my mind it is high points level. The demand is high and 65 should be enough to continue. 70-75 is very big target


----------



## elderberry

natali-new said:


> Thanks that have confirmed my understanding. To my mind it is high points level. The demand is high and 65 should be enough to continue. 70-75 is very big target


nat, unfortunately supply is higher.. :sad:


----------



## natali-new

nat, unfortunately supply is higher..







[/QUOTE]

Sad that other occupations get visa much faster even if have only diploma without any kind of experience


----------



## natali-new

elderberry said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that have confirmed my understanding. To my mind it is high points level. The demand is high and 65 should be enough to continue. 70-75 is very big target
> 
> 
> 
> nat, unfortunately supply is higher..
Click to expand...




natali-new said:


> nat, unfortunately supply is higher..


Sad that other occupations get visa much faster even if have only diploma without any kind of experience[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> To submit for visa takes 70 points. My understanding that 65+5 is enough to continue the process. Or we have lot of such cases and should keep 70+5 at least?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked the question n gave the answer by urself, they also mentioned highly ranked
> Candidates .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks that have confirmed my understanding. To my mind it is high points level. The demand is high and 65 should be enough to continue. 70-75 is very big target
Click to expand...

You say you understand yet then go on to say that 65 is enough, showing that you have clearly not understood at all. 

It's always worth submitting an Eoi as you never know for sure what will happen. But I would not be getting my hopes up on 65 points. Plenty of 70+ pointers still waiting in the NSW queue, and has been discussed already, given the movement in 189, the competition for 190 will only get stronger too.


----------



## Qasimkhan

:amen:


Nomaddie said:


> You say you understand yet then go on to say that 65 is enough, showing that you have clearly not understood at all.
> 
> It's always worth submitting an Eoi as you never know for sure what will happen. But I would not be getting my hopes up on 65 points. Plenty of 70+ pointers still waiting in the NSW queue, and has been discussed already, given the movement in 189, the competition for 190 will only get stronger too.[/
> 
> Nsw state can close the accounting occupation any time, we never know that.


----------



## Nomaddie

Qasimkhan said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you understand yet then go on to say that 65 is enough, showing that you have clearly not understood at all.
> 
> It's always worth submitting an Eoi as you never know for sure what will happen. But I would not be getting my hopes up on 65 points. Plenty of 70+ pointers still waiting in the NSW queue, and has been discussed already, given the movement in 189, the competition for 190 will only get stronger too.[/
> 
> Nsw state can close the accounting occupation any time, we never know that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with that. Was saying I wouldn't be getting my hopes up on 65 but at the same time, there is nothing to lose by submitting an Eoi as anything could happen in the few months.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nomaddie said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with that. Was saying I wouldn't be getting my hopes up on 65 but at the same time, there is nothing to lose by submitting an Eoi as anything could happen in the few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be you miss my point, its totally up to nsw industry if they think that there is
> Demand of accountants, they will keep inviting accountants, As in the past they kept
> Close accounting occupation for couple of months when there was different system.
Click to expand...


----------



## Roni2

Hi Guyz 
I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following

1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?

I will appreciate if someone can answer the above


----------



## Nomaddie

Qasimkhan said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't disagree with that. Was saying I wouldn't be getting my hopes up on 65 but at the same time, there is nothing to lose by submitting an Eoi as anything could happen in the few months.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be you miss my point, its totally up to nsw industry if they think that there is
> Demand of accountants, they will keep inviting accountants, As in the past they kept
> Close accounting occupation for couple of months when there was different system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Didn't miss the point. I agreed with it. You obviously just missed mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nomaddie said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Didn't miss the point. I agreed with it. You obviously just missed mine.
> 
> 
> 
> No i got ur point too, i was just adding one more point what could happen in the future.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ange007

Bsrsyd said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi for 189 and 190 NSW as on 25 September and 2 November respectively . What are chances of me getting an invite before 31 st March as my visa expires . My points are 70 from
> Age :30
> English : 10
> Education : 20
> Experience : 5
> PY :5
> 
> Your responses would be highly appreciated.






You will get invited in 2 to 3 invitation rounds for 189 mate.. it might be earlier if they do invite in bulk.. i mean higher than current max for a round .. all the best buddy!!!


----------



## NP101

Roni2 said:


> Hi Guyz
> I am new to this forum just need some info regarding medical exam for 189, i know it is not the relevant post over here but it would be great if someone can ans the following
> 
> 1- Can i go for the medical exam before i get my invitation? is it good to have your medical exam already done and ready to mention your HAP ID while uploading or lodging your visa?
> 2- Also i already have a HAP ID as i am on student visa, so is it better to create a new one and then do Medical as one of the medical center told me it is better to have a new HAP ID?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can answer the above


You can do your medical prior and upload the HAP ID no harm in it, save your processing time though 
But don't know about using the existing HAP ID, I reckon it's better to creat a new one 
Better call DIBP or ask any migration agent


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Abood said:


> Can you share the breakdown of your points? Why do u think that you were invited quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's in my signature. I did Ielts academic and almost got full scores for it. I think it's because of that. I don't know. My country of passport? Im a male human subject btw.

"Totally agree with you, when did they lodge eoi i mean your friends?
In my opinion, if you have work experience you would get 190 eventually after
Waiting for a bit."

The lodged before me, way before. September i think. And they're claiming partner and PY points. I have none of those.


----------



## Nomaddie

Ange007 said:


> Bsrsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> I have submitted my Eoi for 189 and 190 NSW as on 25 September and 2 November respectively . What are chances of me getting an invite before 31 st March as my visa expires . My points are 70 from
> Age :30
> English : 10
> Education : 20
> Experience : 5
> PY :5
> 
> Your responses would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will get invited in 2 to 3 invitation rounds for 189 mate.. it might be earlier if they do invite in bulk.. i mean higher than current max for a round .. all the best buddy!!!
Click to expand...

That's a 20 day movement from the last cut off of September 5th.189 has moved 20 days exactly over the last 6 rounds. Even if that trend continues you should still be invited by the end of March. But fingers crossed all round that the pace picks up.


----------



## Ahamudul

HELLO FRIENDS 
Please help....!!!! 

I did a terrible mistake in my EOI.

Usual country of residence: Bangladesh

I actually live in Australia. 

My EOI is 1 year old. 
On 9th December I updated to 70 points as Accountant General.

How is that gonna affect me now?


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> HELLO FRIENDS
> Please help....!!!!
> 
> I did a terrible mistake in my EOI.
> 
> Usual country of residence: Bangladesh
> 
> I actually live in Australia.
> 
> My EOI is 1 year old.
> On 9th December I updated to 70 points as Accountant General.
> 
> How is that gonna affect me now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Dont worry you have just entered in the game on 9th december so all in all if you wil consider public holidays there isnt any loss at all.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Dont worry you have just entered in the game on 9th december so all in all if you wil consider public holidays there isnt any loss at all.


I applied EOI on the 6th November 2015 with 60 then 65 on April 2016.

Now,I find it out, usual country of residence: Bangladesh. 

It should be Australia. 

I am just speechless and shocked!!!! 



Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

One of my frds updated his EOI on 14/10/16 for 189, i told him you would receive an invitation in April or may be not , any other estimates? .


----------



## jkfooty1

I didnt know that either lol anyways i didnt change points but my EOI submission date keeps changing everytime i make some minor changes :/ EOI last submitted date ?


----------



## powell

Lord Vestoink said:


> It's in my signature. I did Ielts academic and almost got full scores for it. I think it's because of that. I don't know. My country of passport? Im a male human subject btw.
> 
> "Totally agree with you, when did they lodge eoi i mean your friends?
> In my opinion, if you have work experience you would get 190 eventually after
> Waiting for a bit."
> 
> The lodged before me, way before. September i think. And they're claiming partner and PY points. I have none of those.


I guess people with 20 points with their qualifications/education (PHd level) gets prioritised.

I saw other one, who nominated External Auditor, same case with yours, got invited less than 2 weeks after EOI.


----------



## powell

Ahamudul said:


> HELLO FRIENDS
> Please help....!!!!
> 
> I did a terrible mistake in my EOI.
> 
> Usual country of residence: Bangladesh
> 
> I actually live in Australia.
> 
> My EOI is 1 year old.
> On 9th December I updated to 70 points as Accountant General.
> 
> How is that gonna affect me now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



As far as I know, if you edit your EOI, but the points are not changed, the date of effect will not change. I tried this on my EOIs, I changed the postcodes of my relative for my 489 EOI and the date of effect did not changed.

However, it will still be best to wait for others to confirm.


----------



## BrenLK

As long as your points don't change your date of effect doesn't change. I updated my IELTS test date and my date of effect was unaffected. 


ANZSCO Code: 221213
EOI Date: 23/09/2016
Point total: 70pts
Onshore 
Invited: 7/12/2016
Applied: 7/12/2016


----------



## powell

BrenLK said:


> As long as your points don't change your date of effect doesn't change. I updated my IELTS test date and my date of effect was unaffected.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 221213
> EOI Date: 23/09/2016
> Point total: 70pts
> Onshore
> Invited: 7/12/2016
> Applied: 7/12/2016


Good to hear that confirmation, thanks mate


----------



## Qasimkhan

powell said:


> As far as I know, if you edit your EOI, but the points are not changed, the date of effect will not change. I tried this on my EOIs, I changed the postcodes of my relative for my 489 EOI and the date of effect did not changed.
> 
> However, it will still be best to wait for others to confirm.


Correct


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi guys just a quick question does Regional sponsorship works like State sponsorship or do we have to apply through Skill Select (DIBP) directly and they invite if their target is not met


----------



## powell

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys just a quick question does Regional sponsorship works like State sponsorship or do we have to apply through Skill Select (DIBP) directly and they invite if their target is not met


Apply through Skill Select, and you will be invited if there are still places left. Unfortunately as of the moment, for accountants and auditors that are pro-rata, there is 0% chance that they will invite for 489.


----------



## jkfooty1

powell said:


> Apply through Skill Select, and you will be invited if there are still places left. Unfortunately as of the moment, for accountants and auditors that are pro-rata, there is 0% chance that they will invite for 489.


I thought the same but talked to one of the agents he told me we will have to apply like State Sponshorship :/

Can experts shed some light on this ?


----------



## powell

jkfooty1 said:


> I thought the same but talked to one of the agents he told me we will have to apply like State Sponshorship :/
> 
> Can experts shed some light on this ?


No expert needed, this is enough, please see below:

"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

-Accountants
-Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers"


----------



## Qasimkhan

layball:


powell said:


> No expert needed, this is enough, please see below:
> 
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.
> 
> -Accountants
> -Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers"


This is for family sponsorship.


----------



## Dkaur

Hi Seniors

I have completed my masters in Melbourne and am currently on TR with my husband(who completed his masters in India).I submitted my EOI in dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+ 5 for state sponsorship.I am trying to increase my points in PTE and am about to finish my professional year.If I do not get the required score,Can I reapply for student visa as my visa is expiring in August 2017 or my husband can apply for student visa.Please advise.Thanks in advance.


----------



## jkfooty1

Qasimkhan said:


> layball:
> 
> This is for family sponsorship.


Infact my agent is correct then. Qasim bro where are you based in Aus ? Mind sending me your contact no


----------



## powell

Dkaur said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I have completed my masters in Melbourne and am currently on TR with my husband(who completed his masters in India).I submitted my EOI in dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+ 5 for state sponsorship.I am trying to increase my points in PTE and am about to finish my professional year.If I do not get the required score,Can I reapply for student visa as my visa is expiring in August 2017 or my husband can apply for student visa.Please advise.Thanks in advance.


One of my friends did the same after his TR


----------



## Qasimkhan

jkfooty1 said:


> Infact my agent is correct then. Qasim bro where are you based in Aus ? Mind sending me your contact no


What your agent says? I am in syney bro, what about you?


----------



## Dkaur

Is it possible for you to elaborate.As in who can apply and what kind of course can we apply for Masters or diploma.Also if we both have completed our masters,can we again
Apply for masters course.Or can we oth apply for diploma course seperately.thank u


----------



## jkfooty1

Qasimkhan said:


> What your agent says? I am in syney bro, what about you?


Melbourne, Just what i said above Regional has to be applied as State where after submitting EOI we have to send all relevant docs to that particular state in order to get invitation for 489


----------



## Dkaur

powell said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors
> 
> I have completed my masters in Melbourne and am currently on TR with my husband(who completed his masters in India).I submitted my EOI in dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+ 5 for state sponsorship.I am trying to increase my points in PTE and am about to finish my professional year.If I do not get the
> required score,Can I reapply for student visa as my visa is expiring in August 2017 or my husband can apply for student visa.Please advise.Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends did the same after his TR
Click to expand...

Is it possible for you to elaborate.As in who can apply and what kind of course can we apply for Masters or diploma.Also if we both have completed our masters,can we again
Apply for masters course.Or can we oth apply for diploma course seperately.thank u


----------



## Qasimkhan

jkfooty1 said:


> Melbourne, Just what i said above Regional has to be applied as State where after submitting EOI we have to send all relevant docs to that particular state in order to get invitation for 489


I know about Sydney regional area sponsorship, currently it is close for accountants and for ex auditors it is open only for far south area but needed 2 years experience.
Yes, you have to apply and pay fees then they invite you for visa.


----------



## jkfooty1

Qasim and RabNawaz bro

What will you guys suggest should Accountants grab the opportunity of Regional if it comes or 189/190 should be the first priority ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

jkfooty1 said:


> Qasim and RabNawaz bro
> 
> What will you guys suggest should Accountants grab the opportunity of Regional if it comes or 189/190 should be the first priority ?


Depends how many points you have right now?


----------



## Ash144

Dkaur said:


> Hi Seniors
> 
> I have completed my masters in Melbourne and am currently on TR with my husband(who completed his masters in India).I submitted my EOI in dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+ 5 for state sponsorship.I am trying to increase my points in PTE and am about to finish my professional year.If I do not get the required score,Can I reapply for student visa as my visa is expiring in August 2017 or my husband can apply for student visa.Please advise.Thanks in advance.


If you re-apply for student visa as a main applicant your case wouldn't be that strong and the chances of rejection is high because you have already completed masters degree in Aus, although your husband can apply for a diploma program and that would save you money as well.


----------



## Dkaur

Ash144 said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors
> 
> I have completed my masters in Melbourne and am currently on TR with my husband(who completed his masters in India).I submitted my EOI in dec 2016 with 60 points for 189 and 60+ 5 for state sponsorship.I am trying to increase my points in PTE and am about to
> finish my professional year.If I do not get the required score,Can I reapply for student visa as my visa is expiring in August 2017 or my husband can apply for student visa.Please advise.Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> If you re-apply for student visa as a main applicant your case wouldn't be that strong and the chances of rejection is high because you have already completed masters degree in Aus, although your husband can apply for a diploma program and that would save you money as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks for ur reply.If my husband will apply for diploma then I don't think I can stay with him.I think it is only through masters program Il be eligible for spouse visa.is it so?Can we both apply seperately for diploma?


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> Qasim and RabNawaz bro
> 
> What will you guys suggest should Accountants grab the opportunity of Regional if it comes or 189/190 should be the first priority ?


Whatever comes just grab it on the spot, i got 65+5 if tomorrow I got invited for regional i will leave sydney on the spot.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey guys, 

Can you guys let me know if i update 75 points as accountant on EOI on 5th Jan, how many rounds will take to get invitation for 189. currently, i have 65 points. 

Regards


----------



## Abood

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can you guys let me know if i update 75 points as accountant on EOI on 5th Jan, how many rounds will take to get invitation for 189. currently, i have 65 points.
> 
> Regards




One round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

Happy New Year Everyone. Hope you all have a nice time. 
God bless you all


----------



## Hopeisalive

Abood said:


> One round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Appreciate mate !!


----------



## Bsrsyd

Tnxs guys for the response it really helped.


----------



## BaazzZ

Hello friends, 

as i lodged my EOI for (70 points) 189 & 190 NSW (75 points). i want to know, do i need to do anything more on NSW website or have to wait for their reply now

Thanks
BaazzZ


----------



## Abood

Australian GDP has declined for the first time in the third quarter. If the government doesn't intervene to stimulate the economy, there will be very limited chance for accountants to get NSW invitations. Also, they might remove accounting based on economic data.

Australia GDP Growth Rate | 1959-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast


----------



## Lord Vestoink

BaazzZ said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> as i lodged my EOI for (70 points) 189 & 190 NSW (75 points). i want to know, do i need to do anything more on NSW website or have to wait for their reply now
> 
> Thanks
> BaazzZ


Now you just have to wait for them to invite you. That's it. They will send you an email to tell you that you have been selected to apply for state nomination. The fee to apply is 300 AUD. Once they approve your nomination, then only will you get a formal invitation through skill select.


----------



## Nomaddie

Abood said:


> Australian GDP has declined for the first time in the third quarter. If the government doesn't intervene to stimulate the economy, there will be very limited chance for accountants to get NSW invitations. Also, they might remove accounting based on economic data.
> 
> Australia GDP Growth Rate | 1959-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast


Even in times of high growth, the occupation was flagged. Quite simply, the number of accountants applying for skilled visas is dwarfing the demand.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie said:


> Even in times of high growth, the occupation was flagged. Quite simply, the number of accountants applying for skilled visas is dwarfing the demand.


Yes the only problem is that onshore applicants are close to infinity and unfortunately majority of them are 65+5 so being 65s or 60s or 55s all of them are in the same bucket untill and unless occupational ceiling will increase or nsw will chage the criteria for 190 applicants.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes the only problem is that onshore applicants are close to infinity and unfortunately majority of them are 65+5 so being 65s or 60s or 55s all of them are in the same bucket untill and unless occupational ceiling will increase or nsw will chage the criteria for 190 applicants.



They might ask candidates to show evidence of enough cash such as AUD 30k. This is the only thing they might do. I am not sure if it will brink a massive impact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

There is an invitation on 4th January. 
According to immigration website. 

But, upto 9th January most offices are closed. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Ahamudul said:


> There is an invitation on 4th January.
> According to immigration website.
> 
> But, upto 9th January most offices are closed.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




It is electronic, no human is required to issue invitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Lord Vestoink said:


> Now you just have to wait for them to invite you. That's it. They will send you an email to tell you that you have been selected to apply for state nomination. The fee to apply is 300 AUD. Once they approve your nomination, then only will you get a formal invitation through skill select.


Thanks bro


----------



## BaazzZ

Abood said:


> Australian GDP has declined for the first time in the third quarter. If the government doesn't intervene to stimulate the economy, there will be very limited chance for accountants to get NSW invitations. Also, they might remove accounting based on economic data.
> 
> [Australia GDP Growth Rate | 1959-2017 | Data | Chart | Calendar | Forecast[/url]


Hi Abood, could you please elaborate on how lower GDP is related to limited chances for accountants.

Thanks
BaazzZ


----------



## Abood

BaazzZ said:


> Hi Abood, could you please elaborate on how lower GDP is related to limited chances for accountants.
> 
> Thanks
> BaazzZ


State nomination is based on the need in the state. If there is no growth, it means no requirement for more accountants and less jobs are available.


----------



## Ahamudul

Abood said:


> It is electronic, no human is required to issue invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, invitation will go forever???? 


Immigration has full control of EOI system.

If they don't have enough staff to process the invitations, they do not invite generally. 

Obviously, the system select whome to invite based on points and other factors. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

Abood said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abood, could you please elaborate on how lower GDP is related to limited chances for accountants.
> 
> Thanks
> BaazzZ
> 
> 
> 
> State nomination is based on the need in the state. If there is no growth, it means no requirement for more accountants and less jobs are available.
Click to expand...

That is macroeconomics at its most basic and level. Fact does not always follow theory and the link between GDP and employment levels are different for all occupations and industries. As mentioned earlier, high growth did not stop the accountancy occupation from being flagged for removal. Furthermore, when the UK was last in recession, I found myself with an abundance of job offers. The increased need for financial scrutiny and cost management meant the demand for accountants was actually higher. 

There are many factors at play here. GDP is way down the list of what is impacting invites right now.


----------



## Abood

Nomaddie said:


> That is macroeconomics at its most basic and level. Fact does not always follow theory and the link between GDP and employment levels are different for all occupations and industries. As mentioned earlier, high growth did not stop the accountancy occupation from being flagged for removal. Furthermore, when the UK was last in recession, I found myself with an abundance of job offers. The increased need for financial scrutiny and cost management meant the demand for accountants was actually higher.
> There are many factors at play here. GDP is way down the list of what is impacting invites right now.


Bro, I am qualified CFA from the USA. There is a strong relationship between employment and GDP growth. Slow growth or negative growth means less job opportunities. These things are being considered when deciding the quotas of occupations or state nomination. They are issuing visas to people only because they need them, and when the need disappear they will not invite anyone to apply.

The graph of GDP growth looks like exactly as 2008 crisis. hope that it won't get worse.


----------



## Nomaddie

Abood said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is macroeconomics at its most basic and level. Fact does not always follow theory and the link between GDP and employment levels are different for all occupations and industries. As mentioned earlier, high growth did not stop the accountancy occupation from being flagged for removal. Furthermore, when the UK was last in recession, I found myself with an abundance of job offers. The increased need for financial scrutiny and cost management meant the demand for accountants was actually higher.
> There are many factors at play here. GDP is way down the list of what is impacting invites right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, I am qualified CFA from the USA. There is a strong relationship between employment and GDP growth. Slow growth or negative growth means less job opportunities. These things are being considered when deciding the quotas of occupations or state nomination. They are issuing visas to people only because they need them, and when the need disappear they will not invite anyone to apply.
> 
> The graph of GDP growth looks like exactly as 2008 crisis. hope that it won't get worse.
Click to expand...

I have a masters in economics and in addition am Chartered accountant. What's your point? I'm not disputing the relationship. I said it doesn't ALWAYS hold true all the time for every occupation. It is fact that high economic growth did not directly increase immigration demand for accountants. That's not to say that next time it won't.

I was merely saying that the immediate issue impacting accountant invites right now, is not GDP.


----------



## Maddy07

*190 Invitations*

Hey Guys,

Can someone shed some light on how invitations work for NSW 190 State Sponsorship? Is it the first week of every month? I had applied on 11th Nov 2016 with 75 points in Accountancy..any idea when I may get an invite?

Also, I had applied for 189 Accountancy on 2nd October 2016..the invitations have really slowed down.. invites have been sent until 5th September. Does it usually slow around the end of the year? My current visa expires towards end of Jan..is that considered at all while sending invitations?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> They might ask candidates to show evidence of enough cash such as AUD 30k. This is the only thing they might do. I am not sure if it will brink a massive impact.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30k isnt a big deal onshore students are already living a Slave life either it is taxi, retail, security or anyother job they are working 60 to 70 hours a week and most of them having credit cards, bank loans and personal savings so even they will bound for financial capacity most of the applicant will arrange this amount.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> 30k isnt a big deal onshore students are already living a Slave life either it is taxi, retail, security or anyother job they are working 60 to 70 hours a week and most of them having credit cards, bank loans and personal savings so even they will bound for financial capacity most of the applicant will arrange this amount.




Other states ask for this amount of money. I am not sure if the impact is significant if they will do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Maddy07 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can someone shed some light on how invitations work for NSW 190 State Sponsorship? Is it the first week of every month? I had applied on 11th Nov 2016 with 75 points in Accountancy..any idea when I may get an invite?
> 
> Also, I had applied for 189 Accountancy on 2nd October 2016..the invitations have really slowed down.. invites have been sent until 5th September. Does it usually slow around the end of the year? My current visa expires towards end of Jan..is that considered at all while sending invitations?


Muddy,

Same here, my visa finishes on 17th February. 

I updated to 70 on the 9th December. 

I don't know, what to do?

Very very frustrating...... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Other states ask for this amount of money. I am not sure if the impact is significant if they will do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do ask but they required job offer letter as well and to get a job without PR isnt childs play and on the top of that those areas arnt populated at all in fact very few accounting firms are working there so it is very difficult to get a job offer from those states such as South Australia. Previous week i had visted SA And it feels like i was walking in a village.


----------



## quantum07

Nocookies | The Australian


Kindly read this article, Australia is doing very well and the unemployment rate is down to 5.6 from 5.9


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes they do ask but they required job offer letter as well and to get a job without PR isnt childs play and on the top of that those areas arnt populated at all in fact very few accounting firms are working there so it is very difficult to get a job offer from those states such as South Australia. Previous week i had visted SA And it feels like i was walking in a village.




Did u visit Adelaide? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Did u visit Adelaide?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i did and one by one am gonna visit all other options as well.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Yeah i did and one by one am gonna visit all other options as well.




Is it like small village? I PM you one week back regarding pte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello friends,
I need suggestions from you all, i got a job offer for Tasmania state, should I accept it ?
Or i should wait for couple of months, as i would be at 70 points in feb.


----------



## Au16

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello friends,
> I need suggestions from you all, i got a job offer for Tasmania state, should I accept it ?
> Or i should wait for couple of months, as i would be at 70 points in feb.


Depends upon your visa expery date.. usually 70 point is enough to get 190 and 189 at the moment, only thing is you have to wait..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello friends,
> I need suggestions from you all, i got a job offer for Tasmania state, should I accept it ?
> Or i should wait for couple of months, as i would be at 70 points in feb.


Qasim very simple just wait for the month of january and if the cut offs will
Move in the same way or NSW didnt change their policies in that case without missing a single second apply for Tasmania. The rules are very simple it is thousand time better to be in the game instead of waiting for a miracle and you have to figure it out before the expirey of yours PSWV.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Is it like small village? I PM you one week back regarding pte.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is very slow few markets and a small city area and for pte i dont think so i can recall any material becuase everytime the exam come in a different way.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes it is very slow few markets and a small city area and for pte i dont think so i can recall any material becuase everytime the exam come in a different way.




Ok, there is an institute teaching pte in Victoria; I have found very interesting materials from them. I am sure these materials are the exact exam ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Ok, there is an institute teaching pte in Victoria; I have found very interesting materials from them. I am sure these materials are the exact exam ones.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol 😂 There are dozens of scum bags overhere bro and the intresting fact is that everyone is claiming they got the orignal data so while living here we just ignore these things and get prepared by ourself which the best solution and there is no magic to score 90 All and those who got these bands are truely brilliant candidates.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol  There are dozens of scum bags overhere bro and the intresting fact is that everyone is claiming they got the orignal data so while living here we just ignore these things and get prepared by ourself which the best solution and there is no magic to score 90 All and those who got these bands are truely brilliant candidates.




I know this fact mate, but this institute is different. They have almost all of charts which come in the real exam. 100% sure form it as I have seen it myself after taking the exam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powell

Abood said:


> I know this fact mate, but this institute is different. They have almost all of charts which come in the real exam. 100% sure form it as I have seen it myself after taking the exam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As per my experience, I got my overall score 90 by reviewing and researching for materials online.

I also attended a 1 month review in a review centre, but I believe they are teaching general english skills, not the strategy or short-cut techniques to achieve your desired score. So, it's a waste of time and money.

I advise you to read the scoring criteria of PTE, it will teach you how to hack or crack that english test, just think it's a computer and there is a way to fool it. That's what I did, and surely 90 will be easy for you.


----------



## Qasimkhan

powell said:


> As per my experience, I got my overall score 90 by reviewing and researching for materials online.
> 
> I also attended a 1 month review in a review centre, but I believe they are teaching general english skills, not the strategy or short-cut techniques to achieve your desired score. So, it's a waste of time and money.
> 
> I advise you to read the scoring criteria of PTE, it will teach you how to hack or crack that english test, just think it's a computer and there is a way to fool it. That's what I did, and surely 90 will be easy for you.


100% agree with powell


----------



## Abood

powell said:


> As per my experience, I got my overall score 90 by reviewing and researching for materials online.
> 
> 
> 
> I also attended a 1 month review in a review centre, but I believe they are teaching general english skills, not the strategy or short-cut techniques to achieve your desired score. So, it's a waste of time and money.
> 
> 
> 
> I advise you to read the scoring criteria of PTE, it will teach you how to hack or crack that english test, just think it's a computer and there is a way to fool it. That's what I did, and surely 90 will be easy for you.




I partially agree with you. For example, the chart in the attachment came in my exam and it was in the speaking practice charts of the institute which I am talking about. 

*
Resize your image to a smaller size if you wish to post it again, please. kaju/moderator 
*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I partially agree with you. For example, the chart in the attachment came in my exam and it was in the speaking practice charts of the institute which I am talking about.
> 
> *
> Resize your image to a smaller size if you wish to post it again, please. kaju/moderator
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> View attachment 73641


Make sure it is right thing to do, beacuse prepared answers in the exam always get penalised


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello guys, 

I am new to this forum but would love to get some recommendation/advises

Here is my breakdown

Age: 30 points
English: 20 points (PTE: 89/90) 
Bachelor Degree: 15 points

As of now, I have 65 points, can I apply to both 189 and 190 and how long is the wait? 

I am finishing a masters program at UNSW meaning I get 5 extra points when I finish in July

Age: 30 points
English: 20 points (PTE: 89/90) 
Bachelor Degree: 15 points
Australian Study Qualification: 5 points

Which would give me 70 points (189) and 75 (190) 

SHould I apply now with 65 points (189) and 70 points (190) and or should I just wait until July to apply once I am done with uni? 

I am very torn since I ned to apply asap but I have heard that the wait for 65 pointers would be painfully long


----------



## FAIS

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello friends,
> I need suggestions from you all, i got a job offer for Tasmania state, should I accept it ?
> Or i should wait for couple of months, as i would be at 70 points in feb.


I have heard that if you are living in another state in Australia, you are not eligible for nomination from Tasmania.

You can check it yourself.. Go to the website and apply. It will ask you some basic questions, and if you answer to Question that you in Australia but not in Tasmania, the application will throw you out stating you are not eligible.


----------



## Qasimkhan

FAIS said:


> I have heard that if you are living in another state in Australia, you are not eligible for nomination from Tasmania.
> 
> You can check it yourself.. Go to the website and apply. It will ask you some basic questions, and if you answer to Question that you in Australia but not in Tasmania, the application will throw you out stating you are not eligible.


I know bro, even for 489 u need a job offer for tas state,i did not mention anywhere in my post that i am going to apply for 190, they don't give anyone 190 visa, one of my
Frds applied for 190 with in line job offer but tas state offered him 489 visa.


----------



## FAIS

Qasimkhan said:


> I know bro, even for 489 u need a job offer for tas state,i did not mention anywhere in my post that i am going to apply for 190, they don't give anyone 190 visa, one of my
> Frds applied for 190 with in line job offer they offered him 489 visa.


Thanks for the response.

But you friend applied from another state or from within Tasmania? As far as I know, the application eligibility is same for 190 and 489. When you start your application, the system throws you out saying that you are not eligible.. No distinction made between 489 and 190.

If you friend has applied from another state, could you please tell me how he went through this step. I am asking because someone I know has a job offer starting from February 2017 in regional Tasmania and he is happy with 489 as well. But when he provides information that he is in Australia but in a different state, he is not allowed to proceed further....


----------



## Tchin

FAIS
bro your partially wrong

for tasmania 190 u need job offer in your occupation Category 3
for tasmania 489 u need job offer in any occupation Category 3
need funds and geniunie intention to move though
being in any state is irrelevant unless applying for Cat 1


----------



## Qasimkhan

FAIS said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> But you friend applied from another state or from within Tasmania? As far as I know, the application eligibility is same for 190 and 489. When you start your application, the system throws you out saying that you are not eligible.. No distinction made between 489 and 190.
> 
> If you friend has applied from another state, could you please tell me how he went through this step. I am asking because someone I know has a job offer starting from February 2017 in regional Tasmania and he is happy with 489 as well. But when he provides information that he is in Australia but in a different state, he is not allowed to proceed further....


I am not sure about steps, beacuse i have not done yet, but i been to many agents in sydney, they told me the same what i wrote before , my friend applied through a agent, 
If you say then i will confirm with few agents about this query.


----------



## FAIS

Qasimkhan said:


> I am not sure about steps, beacuse i have not done yet, but i been to many agents in sydney, they told me the same what i wrote before , my friend applied through a agent,
> If you say then i will confirm with few agents about this query.


That would be too good, bro.. If you could ask from any agent about it. The guy is ready for 190 and 489 both...


----------



## FAIS

Tchin said:


> FAIS
> bro your partially wrong
> 
> for tasmania 190 u need job offer in your occupation Category 3
> for tasmania 489 u need job offer in any occupation Category 3
> need funds and geniunie intention to move though
> being in any state is irrelevant unless applying for Cat 1


Thanks Bro...

Do you have any link where I can read more about the categories?

What about "Accountant" occupation? Is it in Cat 1 or 3?

I know accountant is in SMP of Tasmania.. That is the only list I know...

Also, application process doesn't differentiate between Cat 1, 3 or 189/ 489.. It just throws you out of the system.. I personally checked it..


----------



## FAIS

Tchin said:


> FAIS
> bro your partially wrong
> 
> for tasmania 190 u need job offer in your occupation Category 3
> for tasmania 489 u need job offer in any occupation Category 3
> need funds and geniunie intention to move though
> being in any state is irrelevant unless applying for Cat 1


Thanks Bro...

Do you have any link where I can read more about the categories?

What about "Accountant" occupation? 

I know accountant is in SMP of Tasmania.. That is the only list I know... 


Edit: Sorry, now I know which categories you are talking about.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody waiting for tonight's invitation round???? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## powell

Ahamudul said:


> Anybody waiting for tonight's invitation round????
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I am sure we are all waiting. haha


----------



## azerty

9/15 accountants and 10/17 auditor 70s from info from somwhere else.


----------



## Ahamudul

My friend just got invitation with 80 points for 189.

EOI lodged 4 days ago.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## powell

Ahamudul said:


> My friend just got invitation with 80 points for 189.
> 
> EOI lodged 4 days ago.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a lot of points! Congrats to him, surely he deserves it. :hail::hail::hail:


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> 9/15 accountants and 10/17 auditor 70s from info from somwhere else.


10 days movement wow


----------



## azerty

From what I could find out, Newstars has 
Accountants 9/12
Auditors 10/21

Can't really confirm the 9/15 invite, so not 100% sure on that one.

Does anyone else have info?


----------



## kirk1031

9-13 70 accountant not invited, cutoff is more likely to be 912


----------



## prateik

Grant came today.
Occupation : Accountant
Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
Visa : NSW 190
EOI date : 10/10/2016
NSW invitation : 27/10/2016
NSW nomination approved on : 7/11/2016
Visa Lodgement date : 12/11/2016
Visa Grant : 03/01/2017
Immigration Office : Adelaide. 
I wish good luck to all who are waiting. 
Mat the force be with you.
Regards
Prateik .


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> From what I could find out, Newstars has
> Accountants 9/12
> Auditors 10/21
> 
> Can't really confirm the 9/15 invite, so not 100% sure on that one.
> 
> Does anyone else have info?


That's a bit of a slow movement for AUDITORS this time 
God bless Accountants ?


----------



## natali-new

prateik said:


> Grant came today.
> Occupation : Accountant
> Points : 70 + 5 (ss)
> Visa : NSW 190
> EOI date : 10/10/2016
> NSW invitation : 27/10/2016
> NSW nomination approved on : 7/11/2016
> Visa Lodgement date : 12/11/2016
> Visa Grant : 03/01/2017
> Immigration Office : Adelaide.
> I wish good luck to all who are waiting.
> Mat the force be with you.
> Regards
> Prateik .


Lucky you! Great! 
Have you prepared medicine and police letter in advance ?


----------



## OctNovDec

I saw on the CPA website that there are options of both emailing and posting the documents. However, posting the documents requires an additional document of certification of truthfulness of the documents. So, is it better to email the docs or post them? I ask because as the authentication stamp from an official might be half job done even for CPA as now they only have to evaluate the syllabus and make the call. So, is posting better than emailing?


----------



## NP101

Any update of your clients BLACKRIDER?


----------



## MattF

No invite for auditor sitting on 29/10/2016.

Auditors are clearly moving slowly!


----------



## NP101

MattF said:


> No invite for auditor sitting on 29/10/2016.
> 
> Auditors are clearly moving slowly!


Yeah slow movement in this round as AZERTY said the que moved 10/21


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello Friends, 

Anybody waiting for 190 nomination from NSW? 

I updated to 70 points on 9th December. General Accountant. 

Anybody, waiting longer than me?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## SUVARNHA

*Invited_Accountant_80 points*

Hi, I have been a silent observer on the forum since a while. 
Thank you Azerty, Rab Nawaz, Qasim and Blackrider ! Your inputs and trend analysis really made to try PTE thrice and cracked it in the third attempt to get 80 points.
Got my invitation today!


----------



## Qasimkhan

SUVARNHA said:


> Hi, I have been a silent observer on the forum since a while.
> Thank you Azerty, Rab Nawaz, Qasim and Blackrider ! Your inputs and trend analysis really made to try PTE thrice and cracked it in the third attempt to get 80 points.
> Got my invitation today!


Thatss great, many congratulations Suvarnha


----------



## NP101

SUVARNHA said:


> Hi, I have been a silent observer on the forum since a while.
> Thank you Azerty, Rab Nawaz, Qasim and Blackrider ! Your inputs and trend analysis really made to try PTE thrice and cracked it in the third attempt to get 80 points.
> Got my invitation today!


Congrats


----------



## NP101

Ahamudul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anybody waiting for 190 nomination from NSW?
> 
> I updated to 70 points on 9th December. General Accountant.
> 
> Anybody, waiting longer than me?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


For 189 heaps but for 190 not many I reckon


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello Friends,

My friend got invited for 189, but his 190 is already approved and applied for visa already.

How he can suspend or withdraw 189 invitation?? 

Anybody knows?????????????????????? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Ahamudul said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My friend got invited for 189, but his 190 is already approved and applied for visa already.
> 
> How he can suspend or withdraw 189 invitation??
> 
> Anybody knows??????????????????????
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Ouch.. he can't 

He'll have to wait for the invite to expire in 60 days then withdraw/suspend it to avoid getting a 2nd invite.


----------



## Ahamudul

True.... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

So if the cut off moved to 12/9, is it okay to expect an invite sometime in March for 70 point (189), EOI date 14/11/2016?


----------



## BaazzZ

I lodged eoi with 75 points for 190 on 9 th dec. In NSW. I hope , we Should get on same time. Good luck.


----------



## Abood

BaazzZ said:


> I lodged eoi with 75 points for 190 on 9 th dec. In NSW. I hope , we Should get on same time. Good luck.




Bro, apply only for 189 and remove 190. You will get it for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

BaazzZ said:


> I lodged eoi with 75 points for 190 on 9 th dec. In NSW. I hope , we Should get on same time. Good luck.




When did you apply for 189?


----------



## BaazzZ

Bro i am thinking too, but very confuse. If i did not get in 2016-17 , we all dnt know about SOL of 2017-18. Whos know what gonna happen, so have to go for it buddy.


----------



## BaazzZ

abishma said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged eoi with 75 points for 190 on 9 th dec. In NSW. I hope , we Should get on same time. Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply for 189?
Click to expand...

 5th dec for 189. Can anybody tell me, when could i expect for 190? Any guess


----------



## Ahamudul

My EOI homepage states that :

EOI initially submitted on: 06/11/2015
EOI last submitted on: 28/12/2016

Which one is my date of effect? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi,

Got some questions for the skilled employment documents required.

1. For the tax return, is it the one I can download from myGov-ATO?
2. Do I need to upload any documents regarding my super? 
As I hadn't opened the super account till the end of last financial year, my former employer transferred the whole year super amount to the account by 30/06/2016. Thus the super balance I can see online (myGov-ATO) is zero.
May I print a balance detail from the bank as the proof of the super?

3. And we are still in this fiscal year, I cannot render the tax return for this year, is it fine?


Thanks a lot.

Jessie


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> Hi,
> 
> Got some questions for the skilled employment documents required.
> 
> 1. For the tax return, is it the one I can download from myGov-ATO?
> 2. Do I need to upload any documents regarding my super?
> As I hadn't opened the super account till the end of last financial year, my former employer transferred the whole year super amount to the account by 30/06/2016. Thus the super balance I can see online (myGov-ATO) is zero.
> May I print a balance detail from the bank as the proof of the super?
> 
> 3. And we are still in this fiscal year, I cannot render the tax return for this year, is it fine?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Jessie


When did you start working?
In my opinion, you neeed tax assessment notice, Group certificate from employer, super statment.


----------



## summeryxlx

Qasimkhan said:


> When did you start working?
> In my opinion, you neeed tax assessment notice, Group certificate from employer, super statment.


Thanks a lot!!! from Jul 2015 til last month.

I got the assessment notice from my ATO account and the PAYG summary from the employer. But what is super statement, where can I download it? The super account summary from my bank is also fine?

Actually, I checked the document checklist on immigration department, super is not required...


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> Thanks a lot!!! from Jul 2015 til last month.
> 
> I got the assessment notice from my ATO account and the PAYG summary from the employer. But what is super statement, where can I download it? The super account summary from my bank is also fine?
> 
> Actually, I checked the document checklist on immigration department, super is not required...


As you haven't open a super account with any super company, therefore you won't have any statement from that acc, i have super ac with rest super n my employer send super money into that ac every quarter, i am not sure about your bank ac statement,
Yes i have heard about super is not the requirement, but they may ask for this.


----------



## summeryxlx

Qasimkhan said:


> As you haven't open a super account with any super company, therefore you won't have any statement from that acc, i have super ac with rest super n my employer send super money into that ac every quarter, i am not sure about your bank ac statement,
> Yes i have heard about super is not the requirement, but they may ask for this.


Thank you so much!
I opened the super account by the end of last fiscal year, then my employer transfered the whole-year amount into my accout. And in th 2016-2017 fiscal year, they pay me quarterly just like everyone does.

So I think the account balance summary for my super account is sufficient?
No need for the super info on myGov-ATO account?

Thanks a lot~~~~

BR,
Jessie


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all,

Just wondering if yo could assist me with the following. I am a recent graduate from a sydney university and on the hunt for junior/accounting roles. Has anyone recently submitted their work experience for skill assessment to CPA? 

Is there a certain criteria-list of of job responsibilities they follow while assessing the work experience? I just want to make sure my at the end of 1 year, i get a positive assessment. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Abood

Dear all, 

I need your help. Can someone provide me a sample answer for the attached chart. It came in my exam and i couldn't describe it probably.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need your help. Can someone provide me a sample answer for the attached chart. It came in my exam and i couldn't describe it probably.


Inbox


----------



## Attentionseeker

They have already sent out 1500 invites with 6 months to go and 4 months of backlog. This is not a very good situation. If i was a 65 pointer, i would go for other options like Naati or improving the English score. There are private institution who are providing tuition for NAATI (Urdu, BANGLA AND HINDI) now, unlike last year. I would definitely look into it. This backlog is not going anywhere with only 1000 invites left in the bank.


----------



## abishma

Attentionseeker said:


> They have already sent out 1500 invites with 6 months to go and 4 months of backlog. This is not a very good situation. If i was a 65 pointer, i would go for other options like Naati or improving the English score. There are private institution who are providing tuition for NAATI (Urdu, BANGLA AND HINDI) now, unlike last year. I would definitely look into it. This backlog is not going anywhere with only 1000 invites left in the bank.




You are right. I think the backlog will be at least 6 months by end of June I.e I would be surprised if anyone with EOI effective date of 2017 with 70 pointers is invited this year.


----------



## natali-new

Dear forumers,
Please advise if 70p is enough to receive visa progress after submitted 189 visa type for accountant. Or better to submit to NSW for 190 visa?

And another question , please, can I submit 189 with 70 points and 190 in the same time?

Thank you all!


----------



## Qasimkhan

natali-new said:


> Dear forumers,
> Please advise if 70p is enough to receive visa progress after submitted 189 visa type for accountant. Or better to submit to NSW for 190 visa?
> 
> And another question , please, can I submit 189 with 70 points and 190 in the same time?
> 
> Thank you all!


Yes you can apply for both 189,190 and 70 points should be fine for 190.


----------



## sumitsagar

any institute in Melbourne for Naati coaching?
thanks.


Attentionseeker said:


> There are private institution who are providing tuition for NAATI (Urdu, BANGLA AND HINDI) now, unlike last year. I would definitely look into it.


----------



## NP101

Qasimkhan said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear forumers,
> Please advise if 70p is enough to receive visa progress after submitted 189 visa type for accountant. Or better to submit to NSW for 190 visa?
> 
> And another question , please, can I submit 189 with 70 points and 190 in the same time?
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can apply for both 189,190 and 70 points should be fine for 190.
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad just edited yes you can


----------



## ashmiya

Hi all 

I have 70p for 189 visa ...Will be submitting a EOI by monday morning ..
What are the chances for 189 with 70p.
Also could you all suggest that i submit a different EOI for 189 and 190 NSW as i learnt that once 190 is granted 189 gets suspended if both are applied through the same EOI.

And also kindly clarify if i get 190NSW how long should i stay in NSW as my brother lives in Melbourne ...

Do we just submit an EOI with 190 selected for NSW or along with that we have to do something additional, like logging into NSW state site.

Last question how long do you all think would be the painful wait for 189 with 70points ...

Would you all suggest me to do IELTS again to score more points and reach 80p for 189 if yes then would IELTS general be accepted for scoring purpose as I know CPA demanded for IELTS academic but to score in EOI I think General is enough ……Kindly clarify….


Thank you all!


----------



## ashmiya

Hello everyone 

I have a positive work assessment from CPA for 8+yrs . 

my question is would DIBP do further verification or go with the CPA work exp assessment results ...

For CPA assessment i had only provided a testimony from my mangers as that was the requirement of CPA ....
Now for DIBP ..... do i need to provide more details or just the same testimony and the CPA work Exp assessment letter will do ?


----------



## Nomaddie

ashmiya said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have 70p for 189 visa ...Will be submitting a EOI by monday morning ..
> What are the chances for 189 with 70p.
> Also could you all suggest that i submit a different EOI for 189 and 190 NSW as i learnt that once 190 is granted 189 gets suspended if both are applied through the same EOI.
> 
> And also kindly clarify if i get 190NSW how long should i stay in NSW as my brother lives in Melbourne ...
> 
> Do we just submit an EOI with 190 selected for NSW or along with that we have to do something additional, like logging into NSW state site.
> 
> Last question how long do you all think would be the painful wait for 189 with 70points ...
> 
> Would you all suggest me to do IELTS again to score more points and reach 80p for 189 if yes then would IELTS general be accepted for scoring purpose as I know CPA demanded for IELTS academic but to score in EOI I think General is enough ??Kindly clarify?.
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


Chances of being invited for 189 with 70 points have been heavily discussed in this thread countless times. I think you already know the answers to your questions. 70 points right now is the minimum and there is large backlog already that won't be cleared for months. Gaining more points is the obvious solution. 

As for the EOI, you've answered your own question. It gets locked. So if you want to keep your options open then yes submit separate EOIs. I did not do this and regret not doing so. 

IELTS general is fine. Academic is a requirement for CPA only, not DIBP. 

You need to stay in NSW for 2 years. Nomination conditions are very clearly stated on their website.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nomaddie said:


> Chances of being invited for 189 with 70 points have been heavily discussed in this thread countless times. I think you already know the answers to your questions. 70 points right now is the minimum and there is large backlog already that won't be cleared for months. Gaining more points is the obvious solution.
> 
> As for the EOI, you've answered your own question. It gets locked. So if you want to keep your options open then yes submit separate EOIs. I did not do this and regret not doing so.
> 
> IELTS general is fine. Academic is a requirement for CPA only, not DIBP.
> 
> You need to stay in NSW for 2 years. Nomination conditions are very clearly stated on their website.


For visa 190 there is no legal requirement to stay for 2 years in nsw.


----------



## jontymorgan

ashmiya said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have 70p for 189 visa ...Will be submitting a EOI by monday morning ..
> What are the chances for 189 with 70p.
> Also could you all suggest that i submit a different EOI for 189 and 190 NSW as i learnt that once 190 is granted 189 gets suspended if both are applied through the same EOI.
> 
> And also kindly clarify if i get 190NSW how long should i stay in NSW as my brother lives in Melbourne ...
> 
> Do we just submit an EOI with 190 selected for NSW or along with that we have to do something additional, like logging into NSW state site.
> 
> Last question how long do you all think would be the painful wait for 189 with 70points ...
> 
> Would you all suggest me to do IELTS again to score more points and reach 80p for 189 if yes then would IELTS general be accepted for scoring purpose as I know CPA demanded for IELTS academic but to score in EOI I think General is enough ……Kindly clarify….
> 
> 
> Thank you all!


In answer to your IELTS question, I obtained a skills assessment with ICAA using IELTS academic (my lowest score was 7.5) but gained 20 points with DIBP by using IELTS general (my lowest score was 8.5). Even as a native English speaker, I found the writing section much easier in IELTS general than IELTS academic.


----------



## Saad55

I submitted 2 separate Eoi for 189 and 190 as an external auditor yesterday at 75 points which means for 190 my points are 80. 
Which means there are very high chance for me to get invitation for 190 in first round which is 18 Jan. 
So my question is that is it possible to get invites for both 189 and 190 at the same time, or once I get invite for 190, I won't be getting invite for 189. Please help me with this as I prefer to get 189.
Although I know with 75 points, I can expect 189 in first round as well. If I can't get invites for both at the same time, I might have to withdraw 190. 
Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Saad55 said:


> I submitted 2 separate Eoi for 189 and 190 as an external auditor yesterday at 75 points which means for 190 my points are 80.
> Which means there are very high chance for me to get invitation for 190 in first round which is 18 Jan.
> So my question is that is it possible to get invites for both 189 and 190 at the same time, or once I get invite for 190, I won't be getting invite for 189. Please help me with this as I prefer to get 189.
> Although I know with 75 points, I can expect 189 in first round as well. If I can't get invites for both at the same time, I might have to withdraw 190.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Keep your 189 eoi you will get it for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

Abood said:


> Keep your 189 eoi you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for that. 
That means we can't get invites for 189 & 190 at the same time. Means we get either of the 2, not both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

Saad55 said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your 189 eoi you will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> That means we can't get invites for 189 & 190 at the same time. Means we get either of the 2, not both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If you have submitted 2 separate EOIs then you can receive both. It is only where a single EOI is submitted for both visas, that the EOI is locked once you receive an invite. As far as the system is concerned, if you enter 2 separate EOIs then you are essentially 2 separate applicants and are therefore treated as such.


----------



## Nomaddie

Qasimkhan said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chances of being invited for 189 with 70 points have been heavily discussed in this thread countless times. I think you already know the answers to your questions. 70 points right now is the minimum and there is large backlog already that won't be cleared for months. Gaining more points is the obvious solution.
> 
> As for the EOI, you've answered your own question. It gets locked. So if you want to keep your options open then yes submit separate EOIs. I did not do this and regret not doing so.
> 
> IELTS general is fine. Academic is a requirement for CPA only, not DIBP.
> 
> You need to stay in NSW for 2 years. Nomination conditions are very clearly stated on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> For visa 190 there is no legal requirement to stay for 2 years in nsw.
Click to expand...

Indeed. It is a moral not legal requirement. However, I have read a few forums where people have encountered difficulties when attempting to apply for citizenship as the failure not to comply with the sponsoring state requirements, has understandably called their 'good character' into question. It isn't a risk I would personally take.


----------



## hananmaqbool8

I submitted my EOI on 2nd November 2016 with 65 points for 189. I turned 25 in December so I updated it to 70 points on 23rd Dec. Any idea when can I expect an invitation? Or should I go for 190 as well?


----------



## ashmiya

Nomaddie said:


> Chances of being invited for 189 with 70 points have been heavily discussed in this thread countless times. I think you already know the answers to your questions. 70 points right now is the minimum and there is large backlog already that won't be cleared for months. Gaining more points is the obvious solution.
> 
> As for the EOI, you've answered your own question. It gets locked. So if you want to keep your options open then yes submit separate EOIs. I did not do this and regret not doing so.
> 
> IELTS general is fine. Academic is a requirement for CPA only, not DIBP.
> 
> You need to stay in NSW for 2 years. Nomination conditions are very clearly stated on their website.


Thank you Nomaddie for clarifying all my queries ...
Initially i was happy that i reached more than the minimum but once i read this thread i got concerned as many 70 points are waiting ....Approx how many you think are waiting with 70 points ....

I have started working on my IELTS general ....I am 84 Dec born hence this mean i have time till Dec 17 when i will lose another 5 points right ?

Yes I went through their website and saw that they require us to stay in NSW for 2 yrs ...

Ielts would be my 1st option.....

Would you recommend me to apply 190NSW simultaneously along with 189 or wait for at least 3 rounds to see and then apply 190.....

As with 189 its 70p and 190 75p....A bit concerned will get 190 and then after a while get 189.....
And NSW gives us only 14days to lodge the application from the time we receive an invite.


----------



## ashmiya

Nomaddie said:


> If you have submitted 2 separate EOIs then you can receive both. It is only where a single EOI is submitted for both visas, that the EOI is locked once you receive an invite. As far as the system is concerned, if you enter 2 separate EOIs then you are essentially 2 separate applicants and are therefore treated as such.


Doesnt the system recognizance the same passport number in both the EOI..


----------



## Nomaddie

ashmiya said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have submitted 2 separate EOIs then you can receive both. It is only where a single EOI is submitted for both visas, that the EOI is locked once you receive an invite. As far as the system is concerned, if you enter 2 separate EOIs then you are essentially 2 separate applicants and are therefore treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt the system recognizance the same passport number in both the EOI..
Click to expand...

No. Being able to submit multiple EOIs is actually one of the flaws in the system.


----------



## sagarr86

As per ICAA requirements, I have already acquired the minimum score of 7 in IELTS academic under Accountants general category. However, I see most of people target for 8 in IELTS general for getting 20 points while submitting EOI. 
Can anyone please confirm if IELTS *general* score of 8 is valid to score 20 points though ICAA guidelines says IELTS *academic*
Any reference provided will be much appreciated as I am unable to find any writeup on Australian immigration websites

Thanks
Sagar


----------



## ali7827

hello, anyone here applied for approval of state nomination? in the website they say it can take upto 12 weeks for approval. i applied on 14th dec 2016 was wondering if they are going to take full 12 weeks or more ?


----------



## Tchin

sagarr86
many people apply with academic ielts for immi, immi wants you to have 2 ielts in the case of accountant, 1 for assesment and a General one for IMMI
you can ask your assessment authority to if they can tell immi to accept academic, that would work aswell

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
visa 189- points test- english language ability- last para
"IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."


----------



## jontymorgan

sagarr86 said:


> As per ICAA requirements, I have already acquired the minimum score of 7 in IELTS academic under Accountants general category. However, I see most of people target for 8 in IELTS general for getting 20 points while submitting EOI.
> Can anyone please confirm if IELTS *general* score of 8 is valid to score 20 points though ICAA guidelines says IELTS *academic*
> Any reference provided will be much appreciated as I am unable to find any writeup on Australian immigration websites
> 
> Thanks
> Sagar


The English requirements for a skills assessment are completely separate from those for getting points with DIBP. I can confirm this from personal experience as I asked the same question to others on the forum when I was applying. I couldn't find anything about this situation on the DIBP website so I decided to confirm it with a migration agent before applying. 

I sat IELTS general first because I wanted to make sure I could get the points before proceeding any further and got L(9.0) R(9.0) W(8.5) S(9.0). A month later I sat IELTS academic and got L(9.0) R(9.0) W(7.5) S(8.5). I submitted the IELTS academic certificate with my skills assessment application to ICAA. I then entered the IELTS general details in my EOI and uploaded a copy of the IELTS general certificate during the visa application stage. DIBP did not ask about the IELTS academic test. I now have my visa in hand.


----------



## ashmiya

Hello there 

i had this doubt as well and you have cleared it ...Thank you...

I see that you have completed your meds & PCC before you got you invite .How did you do that ....Dont you require a HAP number which is given to you in the invite ...

I am very much impressed with your IELTS results ....Any tips you would like to provide us which will also help us score more....

I have 70p and 75p for NSW but my aim is 189 as want to join my bro in Melbourne and unfortunately VIC doesn't have management account in the SOL list...


----------



## ashmiya

jontymorgan said:


> The English requirements for a skills assessment are completely separate from those for getting points with DIBP. I can confirm this from personal experience as I asked the same question to others on the forum when I was applying. I couldn't find anything about this situation on the DIBP website so I decided to confirm it with a migration agent before applying.
> 
> I sat IELTS general first because I wanted to make sure I could get the points before proceeding any further and got L(9.0) R(9.0) W(8.5) S(9.0). A month later I sat IELTS academic and got L(9.0) R(9.0) W(7.5) S(8.5). I submitted the IELTS academic certificate with my skills assessment application to ICAA. I then entered the IELTS general details in my EOI and uploaded a copy of the IELTS general certificate during the visa application stage. DIBP did not ask about the IELTS academic test. I now have my visa in hand.


Hi there 

I like you signature 
Can you explain what is CO assignment and IED ?


----------



## varunjajoo

I've submitted my EOI with 70 points on October 26th. However, I have not taken credit for my work experience while filing the EOI. I have also not got my skill employment assessment, as I thought 70 points would be enough. Also, proving work experience of my own CA practice will be a pain in the ....

I have 2.5 years of work experience in PwC and 2.8 years of experience in my own CA practice.

Looking at the current scenario, I'm not sure whether the EOI guys will ever reach till October 26. 

Do you guys suggest I should take my work experience credit of 5.3 years and bump up my EOI to 80 points? If yes, would I necessarily need my skill employment assessment, or is it a recommended (as against necessary) step.

Thanks,

Varun.


----------



## jontymorgan

ashmiya said:


> Hi there
> 
> I like you signature
> Can you explain what is CO assignment and IED ?


CO assignment is the date I received notification from DIPB which office was dealing with my case (Adelaide or Brisbane) and the name of my case officer. It seems some people receive this notification and others don't. Some people receive a direct visa grant or a request for further information instead of or as well as the CO assignment notification.

IED is the Initial Entry Date. This is the last date permitted to enter Australia to activate the visa. Normally this is a year from the earlier of the medical or police clearance (as both of these are only valid for a year).


----------



## jontymorgan

ashmiya said:


> Hello there
> 
> i had this doubt as well and you have cleared it ...Thank you...
> 
> I see that you have completed your meds & PCC before you got you invite .How did you do that ....Dont you require a HAP number which is given to you in the invite ...
> 
> I am very much impressed with your IELTS results ....Any tips you would like to provide us which will also help us score more....
> 
> I have 70p and 75p for NSW but my aim is 189 as want to join my bro in Melbourne and unfortunately VIC doesn't have management account in the SOL list...


You can get a HAP ID before your invite here. You will need to log into or create an ImmiAccount. You should create and print out the HAP ID for you and each member of your family who are emigrating and take it to the medical appointment. Once you are invited, you enter the HAP ID during the online application process. However, only use this system if you want to get your medicals done before you get your invite. If you get the medicals done in advance, the doctor will not tell if there are any problems which might affect your application. 

PCCs can be done at any time and don't require the HAP ID.

The main disadvantage to getting the medical and PCC done in advance is that they are only valid for 1 year. If your invite and visa application take a long time and the medical and/or PCC are about to expire, then you will need to do them again. Also, your initial entry date (last date of entry) into Australia is normally 1 year from the earliest of the date of your medical or PCC. 

The main advantage to getting the medical and PCC done in advance is that you can upload them immediately with your full visa application. This increases the chance of getting a direct grant.

I don't have any specific tips for IELTS (other than going through practice tests) because I grew up in the UK and am a native English speaker.


----------



## Ahamudul

varunjajoo said:


> I've submitted my EOI with 70 points on October 26th. However, I have not taken credit for my work experience while filing the EOI. I have also not got my skill employment assessment, as I thought 70 points would be enough. Also, proving work experience of my own CA practice will be a pain in the ....
> 
> I have 2.5 years of work experience in PwC and 2.8 years of experience in my own CA practice.
> 
> Looking at the current scenario, I'm not sure whether the EOI guys will ever reach till October 26.
> 
> Do you guys suggest I should take my work experience credit of 5.3 years and bump up my EOI to 80 points? If yes, would I necessarily need my skill employment assessment, or is it a recommended (as against necessary) step.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Varun.


Hi Varun,

Did you applied for 190 NSW??

I assume you are applying from offshore 

I do think, you have a good chance getting 190 nomination from NSW. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo

Ahamudul said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Did you applied for 190 NSW??
> 
> I assume you are applying from offshore
> 
> I do think, you have a good chance getting 190 nomination from NSW.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



Hi,

I am applying from my country of residence i.e. India. And I have applied for 189 General, because I don't want to be bound to a specific state for employment.

Thanks


----------



## ashmiya

jontymorgan said:


> CO assignment is the date I received notification from DIPB which office was dealing with my case (Adelaide or Brisbane) and the name of my case officer. It seems some people receive this notification and others don't. Some people receive a direct visa grant or a request for further information instead of or as well as the CO assignment notification.
> 
> IED is the Initial Entry Date. This is the last date permitted to enter Australia to activate the visa. Normally this is a year from the earlier of the medical or police clearance (as both of these are only valid for a year).


hey 
Thank you so much for the detailed explanation ....

This will be my third time taking IELTS ...

1st attempt IELTS general overall score 7.5
2nd attempt IELTS academic Overall score 7 

Now trying hard for IELTS general band 8 

If i have a positive work assessment from CPA do you think still DIBP will do their own investigation or ask for more documents as they both are my ex employers now....

Ohhhh thats a concern that We have to enter within one yr from pcc & meds....Is that only for the main applicant or applicable to all family members along with the applicant .....


----------



## ashmiya

varunjajoo said:


> I've submitted my EOI with 70 points on October 26th. However, I have not taken credit for my work experience while filing the EOI. I have also not got my skill employment assessment, as I thought 70 points would be enough. Also, proving work experience of my own CA practice will be a pain in the ....
> 
> I have 2.5 years of work experience in PwC and 2.8 years of experience in my own CA practice.
> 
> Looking at the current scenario, I'm not sure whether the EOI guys will ever reach till October 26.
> 
> Do you guys suggest I should take my work experience credit of 5.3 years and bump up my EOI to 80 points? If yes, would I necessarily need my skill employment assessment, or is it a recommended (as against necessary) step.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Varun.


OHhhhhh thats too disturbing to hear that they might now even reach Oct16 as i applied only in Jan17....

Looks like i seriously need to work on and get to 80p.....

does any one have a different opinion on what will be the chances for 70p applied on jan17....


----------



## Tingtingliu

Tchin said:


> sagarr86
> many people apply with academic ielts for immi, immi wants you to have 2 ielts in the case of accountant, 1 for assesment and a General one for IMMI
> you can ask your assessment authority to if they can tell immi to accept academic, that would work aswell
> 
> 
> visa 189- points test- english language ability- last para
> "IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise. You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate."


Is it possible if I already got General Accountant skill assessment with academic IELTS with proficient English, then have General test targeting superior English?


----------



## Tchin

Tingtinglui
Assessment part is seperate
U can try general ielts to get superior points
It's the same if you have diploma in hairdressing(which your applying skilled immigration)
And claim 15 points for bachelors in accounting which has nothing to do with hairdressing


----------



## Tingtingliu

Tchin said:


> Tingtinglui
> Assessment part is seperate
> U can try general ielts to get superior points
> It's the same if you have diploma in hairdressing(which your applying skilled immigration)
> And claim 15 points for bachelors in accounting which has nothing to do with hairdressing


Really? I didn't know that. Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Guys please dont go our of the topic next week is very important for all of 65+5 and may be we will see some movement in nsw 190.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys please dont go our of the topic next week is very important for all of 65+5 and may be we will see some movement in nsw 190.


I dnt have much hope, as i know few people who are waiting since nov with 70 points.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys please dont go our of the topic next week is very important for all of 65+5 and may be we will see some movement in nsw 190.


Everybody wake up... 

In Next 1-2 weeks, we may see some movement. 

Please share your views and news, if you have any. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

I have applied for EOI as general accountant on 5th dec with 70 points (189), and now i got my assesment for auditor as well. Is it better to update existing EOI application or go for new one?

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I dnt have much hope, as i know few people who are waiting since nov with 70 points.


You know me qasim when it comes to dibp or nsw i dont have any hopes but i just want to understand how they gonna kill accounting. First, will they invite 65+5 with superior in january or feb or all of 65+5 in the same basket and if all of 65+5 are in the same bucket well in that case even 75 will be waiting for months and we will easily see 80 pointers.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> You know me qasim when it comes to dibp or nsw i dont have any hopes but i just want to understand how they gonna kill accounting. First, will they invite 65+5 with superior in january or feb or all of 65+5 in the same basket and if all of 65+5 are in the same bucket well in that case even 75 will be waiting for months and we will easily see 80 pointers.


You mean 70+5 = 75 or 75+5??


----------



## ashmiya

Let me get this right 

When we say 70+ 5 means 

70p for 189 and 75p for 190 ???/


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Rab nawaz said:


> You know me qasim when it comes to dibp or nsw i dont have any hopes but i just want to understand how they gonna kill accounting. First, will they invite 65+5 with superior in january or feb or all of 65+5 in the same basket and if all of 65+5 are in the same bucket well in that case even 75 will be waiting for months and we will easily see 80 pointers.




I don't get this comment. Why will NSW invite 65+5 before finishing up with 70+5? And if the queue does get to 65+5, then it should be pretty easy for 70+5 (irrespective of points composition).


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> I don't get this comment. Why will NSW invite 65+5 before finishing up with 70+5? And if the queue does get to 65+5, then it should be pretty easy for 70+5 (irrespective of points composition).


I think 70+5 ( proficient English) queue starts from nov 2016 , so pretty much 2 months backlog for 190 nsw too.


----------



## Rab nawaz

:fingerscrossed:


SumitWadhawan said:


> I don't get this comment. Why will NSW invite 65+5 before finishing up with 70+5? And if the queue does get to 65+5, then it should be pretty easy for 70+5 (irrespective of points composition).


One bulk invitition will easily clear most of the 70+5 but here in these 2 months nsw will clear either there will be bulk invititions or not and on the top of that 65+5 with superior or proficient is the game the other are safe before next SOL.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> You mean 70+5 = 75 or 75+5??



70+5 with 8 in each.


----------



## kirk1031

ashmiya said:


> Let me get this right
> 
> When we say 70+ 5 means
> 
> 70p for 189 and 75p for 190 ???/


Right


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 70+5 with 8 in each.


I don't think so anyone with superior english with 70 points is waiting for nsw 190.
All 70 pointers with proficient english are waiting for the invite.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so anyone with superior english with 70 points is waiting for nsw 190.
> All 70 pointers with proficient english are waiting for the invite.


Yeah right but in case if they will stop inviting for sometime i mean in the month of january.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so anyone with superior english with 70 points is waiting for nsw 190.
> 
> All 70 pointers with proficient english are waiting for the invite.




I am waiting since 13 Dec


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> I am waiting since 13 Dec


You have superior english? Then 100% u wil get an invitation in coming round


----------



## kirk1031

Some statistics to share regarding first half year invitation for accountant and auditor(189)
2211 Accountant

























2212 Auditor


----------



## varunjajoo

Rab nawaz said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> One bulk invitition will easily clear most of the 70+5 but here in these 2 months nsw will clear either there will be bulk invititions or not and on the top of that 65+5 with superior or proficient is the game the other are safe before next SOL.


Does 189 get a bulk invitation ever?? Or is it just the states which would do that. I am wondering because I am really not sure whether I should get into the hassles of trying to prove my work experience and reach 80 points vs sitting at 70 points (Oct 26, 2016 EOI submission) and hoping for an invite in a month or 2.

Thanks,

Varun


----------



## Qasimkhan

varunjajoo said:


> Does 189 get a bulk invitation ever?? Or is it just the states which would do that. I am wondering because I am really not sure whether I should get into the hassles of trying to prove my work experience and reach 80 points vs sitting at 70 points (Oct 26, 2016 EOI submission) and hoping for an invite in a month or 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Varun


For 189 there was a bulk round in the start of fiancial year , after that rounds are pretty 
Smooth.


----------



## varunjajoo

Qasimkhan said:


> For 189 there was a bulk round in the start of fiancial year , after that rounds are pretty
> Smooth.


Oh wow.. that's music to my ears.. So I guess I'll wait till the first or second round of February too see if there's some real progress.. else take a chance with the work experience.

Thanks a lot for this update !


----------



## SumitWadhawan

varunjajoo said:


> Oh wow.. that's music to my ears.. So I guess I'll wait till the first or second round of February too see if there's some real progress.. else take a chance with the work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for this update !



Have you applied ext auditor? What's your points break? Have you also applied for NSW?


----------



## varunjajoo

SumitWadhawan said:


> Have you applied ext auditor? What's your points break? Have you also applied for NSW?


Hey,

I've applied for a general accountant

Age - 30 points
English - 20 points
Bachelor's degree - 15 points
Partner's skill - 5 points

And no.. I've applied only for the general invite (189) atleast as of now.. because I don't want to be stuck in a specific state. My wife and I are planning to look for work in one of the Big 4 consulting firms, and for that I need to move either to Melbourne or Sydney.


----------



## ashmiya

In that case then you can apply for NSW-Sydney .....

Myself i am specific about Melbourne as my Bro lives there and that way it will be easy for us to settle there....


----------



## varunjajoo

ashmiya said:


> In that case then you can apply for NSW-Sydney .....
> 
> Myself i am specific about Melbourne as my Bro lives there and that way it will be easy for us to settle there....


Oh yes.. that's a good option.. will 70+ 5 help me get a visa faster?

What do the people on this group think about being tied down by a 190 visa as opposed to a 189?


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys please dont go our of the topic next week is very important for all of 65+5 and may be we will see some movement in nsw 190.




Hi, 

Do u expect some invitations for 65+5? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

So whats the opinion about the next round ....

Its on the 18thJan next wednesday ....

Does anyone think it would be a bulk invite ....

Will all the 70p be invited or just the 75p

Gosh so many questions going on :der:


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do u expect some invitations for 65+5?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You never know


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> So whats the opinion about the next round ....
> 
> Its on the 18thJan next wednesday ....
> 
> Does anyone think it would be a bulk invite ....
> 
> Will all the 70p be invited or just the 75p
> 
> Gosh so many questions going on :der:


Hope for the best


----------



## powell

Sigh, the pain of waiting


----------



## Qasimkhan

powell said:


> Sigh, the pain of waiting


Officially u did not wait much😂, 23def-9jan holidays


----------



## ashmiya

Lets take a guess

How many do you all think are waiting 

80p -
75p -
70p -
65p-
60p-

I dont think anyone with 85p would be still waiting ...


----------



## Qasimkhan

4th jan round report out
Accountant 12/9/16
Ex Auditors 26/10/16


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 4th jan round report out
> Accountant 12/9/16
> Ex Auditors 26/10/16


100+ days general accountants and you will be remembered in historic books.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> 4th jan round report out
> Accountant 12/9/16
> Ex Auditors 26/10/16


Hey Qasim 

Can you explain this 

Accountant 12/9/16 means all those who submitted by 12/9/16 got their invite ?????


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 100+ days general accountants and you will be remembered in historic books.


Lets see in next round , it is very important round.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> Hey Qasim
> 
> Can you explain this
> 
> Accountant 12/9/16 means all those who submitted by 12/9/16 got their invite ?????


Yes till this date clear


----------



## Au16

ashmiya said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th jan round report out
> Accountant 12/9/16
> Ex Auditors 26/10/16
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Qasim
> 
> Can you explain this
> 
> Accountant 12/9/16 means all those who submitted by 12/9/16 got their invite ?????
Click to expand...

I think it is cleared upto 12/9 with 70 points..


----------



## quantum07

Qasimkhan said:


> Lets see in next round , it is very important round.


glitch again
see at the bottom of that page
Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 7 December 2016 invitation round.

this is what is written for 4th Jan 2017 round.

why are they showing for 7th december 2016?


----------



## ashmiya

Au16 said:


> I think it is cleared upto 12/9 with 70 points..


Oh my that measn Oct,Nov,Dec and Jan - 4 months of back log ......

Will they even reach jan17 - 70p


----------



## ashmiya

quantum07 said:


> glitch again
> see at the bottom of that page
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 7 December 2016 invitation round.
> 
> this is what is written for 4th Jan 2017 round.
> 
> why are they showing for 7th december 2016?


Which page are you talking about here


----------



## Qasimkhan

quantum07 said:


> glitch again
> see at the bottom of that page
> Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 7 December 2016 invitation round.
> 
> this is what is written for 4th Jan 2017 round.
> 
> why are they showing for 7th december 2016?


Yes there is an error it should be 4 jan instead of 7 dec, anyway we all know about that this report is for jan not for dec .


----------



## sagarr86

Hi All,

I've applied for skill assessment with ICAA few days back, but still have few doubts, can someone please help!!

1. I didn't received anything except acknowledgement from ICAA. Do we receive any login details etc to track our application? as it was just mentioned that you will receive your outcome in secured pdf!!

2. Can anyone please guide me on some good website/training material for IELTS General? I tried searching on expat forum a lot, but couldn't managed to  

3. Can someone please guide on what exactly to do post migration assessment from ICAA?

Any help would be much appreciated!!

BR,
Sagar


----------



## varunjajoo

*Why IELTS and not PTE Academic*

A random question -

Why do people prefer IELTS as compared to PTE Academic?

I personally feel PTE is a lot more objective with 0 human interaction, thereby reducing more subjectivity.

I got 90 / 90 in PTE whereas I am pretty sure I would never get 100% in IELTS.

Regards,

Varun


----------



## Abood

Dear All, 

Nsw has invited 1173 up to December. In order to meet their quota of 4000 for all occupations, they have to invite accountants and auditors. I am sure that the dates will move and it would be up to late Dec by end of this month. 

I don't believe that accounting will require 75 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

varunjajoo said:


> A random question -
> 
> Why do people prefer IELTS as compared to PTE Academic?
> 
> I personally feel PTE is a lot more objective with 0 human interaction, thereby reducing more subjectivity.
> 
> I got 90 / 90 in PTE whereas I am pretty sure I would never get 100% in IELTS.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun


I was just about to ask a question related to this subject .....
I have taken IELTS twice once academic and once general ....
Now trying to take IELTS general again to score band 8 and achieve 20p

Ielts - I have given it twice hence familiar with the format and some tricks ..
PTE - have to study from scratch and the part where it says if we are silent for 5 sec ...we lose is bit scary ....

varun what are the points you would keep forwards to state that PTE is more easier...

Regards

Ash


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi everyone! 

I am considering withdrawing 190 eoi in external auditor after seeing today's result. I am just 40 odd days away from getting 189 invite. Would you recommend me withdrawing? 

I waited 5+ months on 65 points and I know the amount of anxiety I had to go though during that time. So I feel it would be very unfair on my part to apply for both, 189 and 190. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am considering withdrawing 190 eoi in external auditor after seeing today's result. I am just 40 odd days away from getting 189 invite. Would you recommend me withdrawing?
> 
> I waited 5+ months on 65 points and I know the amount of anxiety I had to go though during that time. So I feel it would be very unfair on my part to apply for both, 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Todays result ???/

Was there a Invite out today for 189 ???


----------



## varunjajoo

ashmiya said:


> I was just about to ask a question related to this subject .....
> I have taken IELTS twice once academic and once general ....
> Now trying to take IELTS general again to score band 8 and achieve 20p
> 
> Ielts - I have given it twice hence familiar with the format and some tricks ..
> PTE - have to study from scratch and the part where it says if we are silent for 5 sec ...we lose is bit scary ....
> 
> varun what are the points you would keep forwards to state that PTE is more easier...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


Apart from checking the rule I absolutely did not study or take any mock tests. It was a very general exam pertaining to english grammar, reading and understanding. Also, since it does not have any personal interaction (you are sitting in front of a computer for 3 hours), it is genuinely stress free.

I would alwaysrecommend anyone who came to me for a personal opinion, to take PTE as compared to IELTS.

Regards,

Varun


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am considering withdrawing 190 eoi in external auditor after seeing today's result. I am just 40 odd days away from getting 189 invite. Would you recommend me withdrawing?
> 
> I waited 5+ months on 65 points and I know the amount of anxiety I had to go though during that time. So I feel it would be very unfair on my part to apply for both, 189 and 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would suggest u to wait till next round.


----------



## OctNovDec

ashmiya said:


> Todays result ???/
> 
> Was there a Invite out today for 189 ???


Yes, bro. The Skillselect page update once every 2 weeks and gives details of the invitation round - updating the occupation ceiling and revealing the date upto which submitted EOIs got invitation in the said invitation round. The date only applies to EOIs that have reached the minimum points requirement i.e., 70 in the case of accountants & auditors. EOIs with higher points get invitations much sooner obviously. Someone on the forum had mentioned getting the invite in mere 4 days with 80 points. The Skillselect page updated today with the details of the Jan 4 round. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
Bookmark this page. Also contains number of 190s, 489s and other state sponsored visas issued.


----------



## powell

I hope the trend will continue in external auditor (2 weeks movement)


----------



## Qasimkhan

powell said:


> I hope the trend will continue in external auditor (2 weeks movement)


Hope for the accountants too plz😜


----------



## powell

Qasimkhan said:


> Hope for the accountants too plz😜


Haha yeah sorry about that

I wish they also published a report that accounting will remain on the SOL, because that way, I will not be worried even it will take almost a year to receive an invite



But at least, external auditor is not included on the flagged list..

ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


----------



## Qasimkhan

powell said:


> Haha yeah sorry about that
> 
> I wish they also published a report that accounting will remain on the SOL, because that way, I will not be worried even it will take almost a year to receive an invite
> 
> 
> 
> But at least, external auditor is not included on the flagged list..
> 
> ray2:ray2:ray2:ray2:


Yes that so true, but accounting is not going anywhere.


----------



## ashmiya

OctNovDec said:


> Yes, bro. The Skillselect page update once every 2 weeks and gives details of the invitation round - updating the occupation ceiling and revealing the date upto which submitted EOIs got invitation in the said invitation round. The date only applies to EOIs that have reached the minimum points requirement i.e., 70 in the case of accountants & auditors. EOIs with higher points get invitations much sooner obviously. Someone on the forum had mentioned getting the invite in mere 4 days with 80 points. The Skillselect page updated today with the details of the Jan 4 round.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil
> Bookmark this page. Also contains number of 190s, 489s and other state sponsored visas issued.


hey thank you so much for the update ...I have bookmarked it and will have a close watch on that .....

So accountants are left with 890 more invites and so far they have reached only 19Sep2016.......Gosh its a long way to go for Jan17....

Now i have heard that accountants are flagged does that mean in the next yr 2017-2018 ....accountants wont be on the SOL list .....

They can send out a max of 1600invites but still they sent out only 955 in the jan4th round......why is that ?


Occupation Description Points score	Visa date of effect
2211 Accountants 70 12/09/2016 7.16 pm

Does this mean every one holding 70p and who have submitted their EOI before 12thSep2016 7.16pm have got their invites.....And now this includes all the occupations .....

Bear with me ...i am still new to this whole process...


----------



## OctNovDec

ashmiya said:


> hey thank you so much for the update ...I have bookmarked it and will have a close watch on that .....
> 
> So accountants are left with 890 more invites and so far they have reached only 19Sep2016.......Gosh its a long way to go for Jan17....
> 
> Now i have heard that accountants are flagged does that mean in the next yr 2017-2018 ....accountants wont be on the SOL list .....
> 
> They can send out a max of 1600invites but still they sent out only 955 in the jan4th round......why is that ?
> 
> 
> Occupation Description Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211 Accountants 70 12/09/2016 7.16 pm
> 
> Does this mean every one holding 70p and who have submitted their EOI before 12thSep2016 7.16pm have got their invites.....And now this includes all the occupations .....
> 
> Bear with me ...i am still new to this whole process...


Nobody knows for sure what will be on the next SOL.

955/1600, possibly because this round was immediately after the holidays and not the usual number of invites may have been issued during this time. 

No, the 12th Sep 2016 7:16 PM time applies only to Accountants as it is mentioned right next to accountants.


----------



## Ahamudul

Hello Good people, 

Anyone waiting for NSW 190 invitation with 70 points from October and November? 

Anybody ? ? ? 

Please stand-up...... ###@@@§§§&&&

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Ahamudul said:


> Hello Good people,
> 
> Anyone waiting for NSW 190 invitation with 70 points from October and November?
> 
> Anybody ? ? ?
> 
> Please stand-up...... ###@@@§§§&&&
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




No news even on 190 yet. EOI 14/11 with 70+5 points. I think NSW is only inviting 75 with 20 points for language at the moment.


----------



## Ahamudul

abishma said:


> No news even on 190 yet. EOI 14/11 with 70+5 points. I think NSW is only inviting 75 with 20 points for language at the moment.


I agree.... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagarr86

sagarr86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've applied for skill assessment with ICAA few days back, but still have few doubts, can someone please help!!
> 
> 1. I didn't received anything except acknowledgement from ICAA. Do we receive any login details etc to track our application? as it was just mentioned that you will receive your outcome in secured pdf!!
> 
> 2. Can anyone please guide me on some good website/training material for IELTS General? I tried searching on expat forum a lot, but couldn't managed to
> 
> 3. Can someone please guide on what exactly to do post migration assessment from ICAA?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!!
> 
> BR,
> Sagar



Can someone please guide me on these points.

Thanks & regards,
Sagar


----------



## abishma

sagarr86 said:


> Can someone please guide me on these points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> Sagar




Hi,

I got my education/skill assessment done by ICAA. Although I went through a migration agent but I believe we only got the acknowledgement email from ICAA. There is no login details to check the status online. Probably you can email them if you want to check the status. You would get the assessment results through email.

For IELTS, I only gave academic and I found ieltsliz.com to be pretty helpful. You can check there might be something on IELTS General.


Post assessment, you should be ready to apply for EOI.


----------



## azerty

ashmiya said:


> hey thank you so much for the update ...I have bookmarked it and will have a close watch on that .....
> 
> So accountants are left with 890 more invites and so far they have reached only 19Sep2016.......Gosh its a long way to go for Jan17....


It is bad at the moment. The cutoff has been moving less than a week each round. we've been stuck in sept for 70 points for around 2 months now.



ashmiya said:


> Now i have heard that accountants are flagged does that mean in the next yr 2017-2018 ....accountants wont be on the SOL list .....


It's means there's a possibility, but not something that will definitely happen. Accountants along with a few other occupations have been flagged for a few years now, but stayed on the list after each review.

You can follow the process as it goes on here: 
https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol

But nobody outside of the DIBP will know for certain the composition of the list until around June.



ashmiya said:


> They can send out a max of 1600invites but still they sent out only 955 in the jan4th round......why is that ?


They could send up to 1600 invites per round, but as it stands right now, as they don't have a lot of non-prorata EOIs in the queue. 

They are only able to invite 955 people (the full prorata amount for the prorata occupations, and all of the non-prorata EOIs).



ashmiya said:


> Occupation Description Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211 Accountants 70 12/09/2016 7.16 pm
> 
> Does this mean every one holding 70p and who have submitted their EOI before 12thSep2016 7.16pm have got their invites.....And now this includes all the occupations .....
> 
> Bear with me ...i am still new to this whole process...


Yes with accountants. Everybody before 12 sep 2016 on 70 and everybody with 75 and above points have been invited.

You have to look at each pro-rata occupation cutoff dates and the single non-prorata cutoff date seperately. The situation is different for all of them. 

Most prorata occupations are inviting 65s at various cutoff dates while all non-prorata occupations have been invited.


----------



## ashmiya

azerty said:


> It is bad at the moment. The cutoff has been moving less than a week each round. we've been stuck in sept for 70 points for around 2 months now.
> 
> 
> It's means there's a possibility, but not something that will definitely happen. Accountants along with a few other occupations have been flagged for a few years now, but stayed on the list after each review.
> 
> You can follow the process as it goes on here:
> https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupations-list-sol
> 
> But nobody outside of the DIBP will know for certain the composition of the list until around June.
> 
> 
> They could send up to 1600 invites per round, but as it stands right now, as they don't have a lot of non-prorata EOIs in the queue.
> 
> They are only able to invite 955 people (the full prorata amount for the prorata occupations, and all of the non-prorata EOIs).
> 
> 
> Yes with accountants. Everybody before 12 sep 2016 on 70 and everybody with 75 and above points have been invited.
> 
> You have to look at each pro-rata occupation cutoff dates and the single non-prorata cutoff date seperately. The situation is different for all of them.
> 
> Most prorata occupations are inviting 65s at various cutoff dates while all non-prorata occupations have been invited.


WOW.....Nice you have ans all my questions.....
Appreciate your patience level ....

Could you kindly put some lights on the PRORATA things .....How does that work ...

Thanks a ton..


----------



## Abood

Ahamudul said:


> I agree....
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


No, they are inviting 80+5. Common guys, stop spreading scaremongering.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> No, they are inviting 80+5. Common guys, stop spreading scaremongering.


Lol abood we are far positive than you in the start but unfortunately we have seen points jumping from 60 to 75 in just few months and neverever underestimate the monopoy of states and dibp.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol abood we are far positive than you in the start but unfortunately we have seen points jumping from 60 to 75 in just few months and neverever underestimate the monopoy of states and dibp.




Bro, how are you positive? We have not seen 75 till now. 70 pointers theoretically still having a good chance. If nsw 500 accountants the cut off date will move significantly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol abood we are far positive than you in the start but unfortunately we have seen points jumping from 60 to 75 in just few months and neverever underestimate the monopoy of states and dibp.


No worries, pearson is going to change the format or may be they make it more strick,
I have heard about this.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Bro, how are you positive? We have not seen 75 till now. 70 pointers theoretically still having a good chance. If nsw 500 accountants the cut off date will move significantly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe its all about accounting staying on the sol or not.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> I believe its all about accounting staying on the sol or not.




I have heard this planned change from multiple people. I hope they will make it easier. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I have heard this planned change from multiple people. I hope they will make it easier.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope we all get through


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Hope we all get through



But in this case the points will jump to 80. I think the problem is as Rab Nawas pointed out. There is an infestation of accountants. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> But in this case the points will jump to 80. I think the problem is as Rab Nawas pointed out. There is an infestation of accountants. Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, how come bro?


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Lol, how come bro?




Everyone will achieve 90


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

Abood said:


> Everyone will achieve 90
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


90??? How is that even possible ...
Oh God ...I am already trying hard for 80...


----------



## azerty

ashmiya said:


> WOW.....Nice you have ans all my questions.....
> Appreciate your patience level ....
> 
> Could you kindly put some lights on the PRORATA things .....How does that work ...
> 
> Thanks a ton..


Prorata occupations have their places rationed so as to last for the entire year as there are more EOIs than the number of places available.

Eg. for accountants, the number of invites sent in the 4 jan round is limited to 98 even though there are a lot more accountants who could have been invited when the eois are ordered by points and date.

This prevents too many accountants from being invited at once and allows the accountant occupation to stay open till around june when the ceiling resets, which also allows them to invite higher scoring applicants from throughout the year instead of closing every july.


----------



## NP101

While lodging the Visa after invite do we have to fill up the form in one go and upload the docs or can we save it incase we don't know something and then upload the docs later?
What is the procedure by the way?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Any precious luckiest 75+5 with proficient got invited today please let us know or that was another silent friday.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation yet? 

Please share with us.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

From another source: There's an auditor 70+5, superior english invite, Dec 21 eoi.


----------



## commie_rick

azerty said:


> From another source: There's an auditor 70+5, superior english invite, Dec 21 eoi.


where did u get ur source?

as of date, dipb show that the last applicant invited had doe of oct 2016 and 70 points.

pls clarify


----------



## azerty

commie_rick said:


> where did u get ur source?
> 
> as of date, dipb show that the last applicant invited had doe of oct 2016 and 70 points.
> 
> pls clarify


i'm talking about NSW invitation which is running today. It's from someone who is invited.

edit: Have you gotten an email from NSW? seeing ur points breakdown.


----------



## varunjajoo

*190 visa - partner rights?*

Just wanted to understand that what kind of visa will my partner get, if I apply for a 190 visa and mention in the EOI that I shall be applying for Visa with my partner.


----------



## azerty

varunjajoo said:


> Just wanted to understand that what kind of visa will my partner get, if I apply for a 190 visa and mention in the EOI that I shall be applying for Visa with my partner.


Both you and your partner will be on a 190 visa after approval.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi guys! I got invited today for NSW190. Finally my day in a long long time!!! Hopefully 65 pointer will get a fair chance soon. 


189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16

Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)


----------



## Rab nawaz

Why it feels like 70+5 with py+proficient and 65+5 with superior are in the same boat and the state is just looking for 70 points with superior English.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

A friend of mine who applied in late Oct with 70 (py + 10 English) points in ext auditor never got invited for 190, although he got 189 already on 4th Jan. 

I got invited for Gen Accountant, whereas I was 100% sure that if I ever got invited it would be ext auditor. 

So yeah, not sure what's in their mind. 


189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16

Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)


----------



## davidlk03

Lucky you guys but don't understand the pattern of the states invitation as there are lot of people waiting since September 12 with superior English and 70 points and they invite the ones from December.
Nsw is getting crap on how they inviting candidates..


----------



## helphelp2

Hello

I submitted my EOI on 11th December with 70+5 superior English and I still haven't got the invitation. I don't understand the process at all.


----------



## BaazzZ

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys! I got invited today for NSW190. Finally my day in a long long time!!! Hopefully 65 pointer will get a fair chance soon.
> 
> 
> 189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
> Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16
> 
> Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)


congrats bro

i surprised as i submit my eoi for 190 on 9th dec, but did not get invite from nsw.

age 30, study 20, english 20,state 5 = 75 total.....


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Why it feels like 70+5 with py+proficient and 65+5 with superior are in the same boat and the state is just looking for 70 points with superior English.




Because they are inviting 55+5. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

I think nsw will invite people in bulk. They are preparing to shoot invites. Just wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Abood said:


> I think nsw will invite people in bulk. They are preparing to shoot invites. Just wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hope it will true, and 189 should get bit fast


----------



## powell

I got invited today for 190!

Hope you guys get your invite soon!


----------



## Ahamudul

powell said:


> I got invited today for 190!
> 
> Hope you guys get your invite soon!


Can you please share your points break down?

Please....... 

We do appreciate your time and consideration. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

powell said:


> I got invited today for 190!
> 
> Hope you guys get your invite soon!


congrats bro, but i am not understanding , you and me was in same boat, same age and all breakdown. but i am not getting their procedure. even i submited my eoi 14 days prior to you. I am curious to know what was your response to the question where it was asked to live outside the capital city.


----------



## powell

Ahamudul said:


> Can you please share your points break down?
> 
> Please.......
> 
> We do appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


It's on my signature

but i think you can't see it maybe you're using a mobile device or something

Anyway, here it is:

Age: 30 pts
Australian Study: 5 pts
Bachelor's degree: 15 pts
PTE Superior: 20 pts (Overall Score: 90)


----------



## powell

BaazzZ said:


> congrats bro, but i am not understanding , you and me was in same boat, same age and all breakdown. but i am not getting their procedure. even i submited my eoi 14 days prior to you. I am curious to know what was your response to the question where it was asked to live outside the capital city.


my response there was Yes, even though my real answer is No.

You have to sell yourself to them, that's what I thought when I am filling out my EOI.


----------



## helphelp2

Can you please tell me when did you apply and your points breakdown?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

BaazzZ said:


> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> i surprised as i submit my eoi for 190 on 9th dec, but did not get invite from nsw.
> 
> 
> 
> age 30, study 20, english 20,state 5 = 75 total.....




It's surprising that you didn't get it. The only point I have derived from my and Powell's case it that we both had 90 each.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

powell said:


> I got invited today for 190!
> 
> Hope you guys get your invite soon!




Congrats mate! Which occupation class though?


----------



## abishma

So the invitations for 190 are still at 70+5 with superior English (20 points)?

Congrats to all who go the invite


----------



## SumitWadhawan

davidlk03 said:


> Lucky you guys but don't understand the pattern of the states invitation as there are lot of people waiting since September 12 with superior English and 70 points and they invite the ones from December.
> 
> Nsw is getting crap on how they inviting candidates..




Looks like you haven't been keeping up with NSW's invitation trend.


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> It's surprising that you didn't get it. The only point I have derived from my and Powell's case it that we both had 90 each.


Yes this is the case. If two applicants have same points then they compare english
Scores.


----------



## davidlk03

SumitWadhawan said:


> Looks like you haven't been keeping up with NSW's invitation trend.


I have been closely following the trend, have been watching it june-July 2015
happy and best of luck to you..
My point is,there are lots of people who got 70 points but haven't been invited.. people with 70 points have been waiting since September 12 and there are lot of people who have work experience as well with the 70 points..(70+5),


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> I have been closely following the trend, have been watching it june-July 2015
> happy and best of luck to you..
> My point is,there are lots of people who got 70 points but haven't been invited.. people with 70 points have been waiting since September 12 and there are lot of people who have work experience as well with the 70 points..(70+5),


No man, people are waiting since nov 2016, as there was a big round by state in oct, which cleared many 70 pointers with proficient English but after that nsw been inviting 
70 points with sup Eng.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> No man, people are waiting since nov 2016, as there was a big round by state in oct, which cleared many 70 pointers with proficient English but after that nsw been inviting
> 70 points with sup Eng.


Qasim you reckon things are getting same for 70+5 with procient as well??


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you reckon things are getting same for 70+5 with procient as well??


U mean as same as 65+5 ?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi guys, i have couple of questions , will appreciate if someone can help: 

what should i answer the following questions in EOI. 

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application?
Yes No

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
Yes No

Actually, I'm still single and will be applying for the visa alone. But yes, definitely i would like to add my partner whenever i get married. (in future but not now). 

And at some point, yes i would love my parents to join me (which seems to be impossible based on parent visa requirement). 

So, what advice should you give. Yes or No


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi guys, i have couple of questions , will appreciate if someone can help:
> 
> what should i answer the following questions in EOI.
> 
> Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
> Yes No
> 
> Actually, I'm still single and will be applying for the visa alone. But yes, definitely i would like to add my partner whenever i get married. (in future but not now).




Hey! If you select no to this ques, then you can never have a gf or partner outside of Australia. Just in case if you do, then your PR would be cancelled. 

Just kidding!!! Select no if you are single at the moment.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey


----------



## Hopeisalive

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hey! If you select no to this ques, then you can never have a gf or partner outside of Australia. Just in case if you do, then your PR would be cancelled.
> 
> Just kidding!!! Select no if you are single at the moment.



HAHA !! that cracked me up. So, i think its better to select No in both of these.

Appreciate your timely reply.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

davidlk03 said:


> I have been closely following the trend, have been watching it june-July 2015
> 
> happy and best of luck to you..
> 
> My point is,there are lots of people who got 70 points but haven't been invited.. people with 70 points have been waiting since September 12 and there are lot of people who have work experience as well with the 70 points..(70+5),




Hi David, thank you for your kind wishes. 

Just to give you an overview of my case; since being 21 years old, I was not awarded with 5 extra points in a silver platter. I had to earn those 5 precious points by clearing Naati, which a lot of people fail to clear. 

As far as work exp goes, even though being an international student, I was employed straight after uni at a big 4 consulting firm as a grad accountant (been working there for 8 months), and quite apparently I had mentioned that on my EOI for obvious reasons. Not sure what else one can do to get an invitation from a crappy system!


----------



## mumbaica3456

Hi I have recently cleared PTE with 90 score (20 points), have 5+ years of experience (10 points), aged 29 years (30 points) and education is CA and Bcom (15 points)... so total 75 points. Do I hold better chance of eligibility?


----------



## BaazzZ

powell said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats bro, but i am not understanding , you and me was in same boat, same age and all breakdown. but i am not getting their procedure. even i submited my eoi 14 days prior to you. I am curious to know what was your response to the question where it was asked to live outside the capital city.
> 
> 
> 
> my response there was Yes, even though my real answer is No.
> 
> You have to sell yourself to them, that's what I thought when I am filling out my EOI.
Click to expand...

may be , it is the reason .


----------



## BaazzZ

SumitWadhawan said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> i surprised as i submit my eoi for 190 on 9th dec, but did not get invite from nsw.
> 
> 
> 
> age 30, study 20, english 20,state 5 = 75 total.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's surprising that you didn't get it. The only point I have derived from my and Powell's case it that we both had 90 each.
Click to expand...

 ya man, my overall is 85. But i dnt think its affecting. Because 79 to 90 are same to get 20 points


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim 65+5 with superior and 70+5 with proficient for nsw 190.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim 65+5 with superior and 70+5 with proficient for nsw 190.


I don't think so that would be the case, people with 70points proficient still have good
Chance to get an invite.


----------



## Kanwalsingh

*Partner points*

Hey All,

Frequent reader, first time poster.

I'm in the process of claiming spouse points, but have read a lot of forums which state that a "12 month experience in the last 24 months" is required to claim the 5 points along with the threshold GSM requirement.

My wife changed to a derivative profile from a consulting one just before our trip to australia and is doing her accounting degree and has already got her skills assessed. Does she need a work assessment as well for us to claim her points.

I am the primary applicant and have 4.5 years of experience with superior english.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

P.S.- We hope and pray for everyone waiting for an invite, may god help us through this.

Regards


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so that would be the case, people with 70points proficient still have good
> Chance to get an invite.


But the backlog for 70+5 with proficient is indicating different story and if couple of fridays will be silent, it means they are treating both in the same way.


----------



## Saad55

I got invited for 190 this Friday..
75 + 5 ( state points). 
I'm expecting for 189 with 75 points on 18th Jan as well. What do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Saad55 said:


> I got invited for 190 this Friday..
> 75 + 5 ( state points).
> I'm expecting for 189 with 75 points on 18th Jan as well. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superior or proficient ?


----------



## Saad55

Rab nawaz said:


> Superior or proficient ?




Superior 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Saad55 said:


> I got invited for 190 this Friday..
> 75 + 5 ( state points).
> I'm expecting for 189 with 75 points on 18th Jan as well. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would say wait for the 189 round and go for it. You will surely get it with 75 points. Why restrict yourself to NSW when you have a sure option of 189


----------



## Saad55

abishma said:


> I would say wait for the 189 round and go for it. You will surely get it with 75 points. Why restrict yourself to NSW when you have a sure option of 189




Thanks for the advice.. that's what I'm thinking and very hopeful to get invite on 18th Jan..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Saad55 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. that's what I'm thinking and very hopeful to get invite on 18th Jan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congrats bro, whats your DOE for 189?


----------



## Saad55

BaazzZ said:


> congrats bro, whats your DOE for 189?




7th Jan 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Saad55 said:


> 7th Jan 2017
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice man, it mean you have 75+ points.


----------



## azerty

Saad55 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. that's what I'm thinking and very hopeful to get invite on 18th Jan..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, just wait for the 18 jan round. You are pretty much definitely getting an invite at 75 points.

I highly doubt that nsw will be able to approve your nomination faster than 18 jan in any case.


----------



## natali-new

Dears please advise, am I correct that in EOI it will be enough just to describe experience without attaching any documents?


----------



## natali-new

Another question. I see that there is no logic in invitations. They can invite December submitter earlier than October submitter though points are the same. Can they pay attention on company names where the applicant is working for.


----------



## ashmiya

azerty said:


> I agree, just wait for the 18 jan round. You are pretty much definitely getting an invite at 75 points.
> 
> I highly doubt that nsw will be able to approve your nomination faster than 18 jan in any case.


But isnt it true that NSW gives you 14days by which you have to submit your application with them.....

Thats one concern why i still havent submited my EOI as 190 with 70+5P for NSW as once the invite comes for NSW then its a tuff dialemma either to submit application with NSW or wait for 189....

Working hard towards IELTS band 8 to reach 80p for 189


----------



## abishma

ashmiya said:


> But isnt it true that NSW gives you 14days by which you have to submit your application with them.....
> 
> 
> 
> Thats one concern why i still havent submited my EOI as 190 with 70+5P for NSW as once the invite comes for NSW then its a tuff dialemma either to submit application with NSW or wait for 189....
> 
> 
> 
> Working hard towards IELTS band 8 to reach 80p for 189




Well, I think if you have 70 points with EOI date Nov 2016 or later, you should def go for 190 if you get an invite. 

If you have 75 or more points, don't even bother about 190, you will get 189.


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Dears please advise, am I correct that in EOI it will be enough just to describe experience without attaching any documents?





natali-new said:


> Another question. I see that there is no logic in invitations. They can invite December submitter earlier than October submitter though points are the same. Can they pay attention on company names where the applicant is working for.


For EOI purposes you don't need to provide documentation for anything. However, you do need to provide evidence that you have had a positive skills assessment from a relevant assessing authority. The EOI will ask you for the date and reference number of your assessment. You cannot submit an EOI without it. 

As far as invitation logic, presumably you're referring to 190 and not 189? I see no evidence and nowhere is it mentioned that your employer name has any relevance on an invitation. It is about the breakdown of points, not just the points total.


----------



## natali-new

Nomaddie said:


> For EOI purposes you don't need to provide documentation for anything. However, you do need to provide evidence that you have had a positive skills assessment from a relevant assessing authority. The EOI will ask you for the date and reference number of your assessment. You cannot submit an EOI without it.
> 
> As far as invitation logic, presumably you're referring to 190 and not 189? I see no evidence and nowhere is it mentioned that your employer name has any relevance on an invitation. It is about the breakdown of points, not just the points total.


Thank you!!! I talked abt 190. Why December receives earlier than October submitters ... the clear line should be here. First in first out like in logistic ??


----------



## Attentionseeker

Can't believe people with 75+5 points are opting for 190. The situation can not be more desperate that this. I have to admit that the situation is so different this year. I feel like we were lucky that we filed our EOI at the start of 2016 and not this year. With so many 70+5 people opting for 190, there must be less spots available for 190 for 65+5 pointers (whenever NSW decides to invite).


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> Can't believe people with 75+5 points are opting for 190. The situation can not be more desperate that this. I have to admit that the situation is so different this year. I feel like we were lucky that we filed our EOI at the start of 2016 and not this year. With so many 70+5 people opting for 190, there must be less spots available for 190 for 65+5 pointers (whenever NSW decides to invite).


65+5 is different story now am concerned about 70+5 with proficient and if the backlog will continusely increasing even 70+5 will be in the same boat.


----------



## powell

Submitted by nomination today, hope you guys get invited for nomination soon as well!


----------



## powell

Lord Vestoink said:


> Now you just have to wait for them to invite you. That's it. They will send you an email to tell you that you have been selected to apply for state nomination. The fee to apply is 300 AUD. Once they approve your nomination, then only will you get a formal invitation through skill select.


Hi bro, did you already got an approval from NSW?


----------



## Kiran_K

I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 with 60 points on December 2016 for economist position . What are the chances to get invitation ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Kiran_K said:


> I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 with 60 points on December 2016 for economist position . What are the chances to get invitation ?


You are in the wrong boat😂


----------



## Kiran_K

Why????


----------



## Kiran_K

Why I am in wrong boat Qasim????


----------



## Kiran_K

Qasimkhan said:


> Kiran_K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for subclass 190 with 60 points on December 2016 for economist position . What are the chances to get invitation ?
> 
> 
> 
> You are in the wrong boat😂
Click to expand...

 Please can anyone suggest me why I am in wrong boat?


----------



## jontymorgan

Kiran_K said:


> Please can anyone suggest me why I am in wrong boat?


This thread is for accountants and auditors. There are specific issues being discussed on this thread such as limited places through prorating which relate to accountants/auditors and not other occupations (such as economists). You might find more people who can help with your question on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/1194409-190-visa-lodge-2017-january.html


----------



## Kiran_K

Thank you very much @jontymorgan for clarification ?


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For EOI purposes you don't need to provide documentation for anything. However, you do need to provide evidence that you have had a positive skills assessment from a relevant assessing authority. The EOI will ask you for the date and reference number of your assessment. You cannot submit an EOI without it.
> 
> As far as invitation logic, presumably you're referring to 190 and not 189? I see no evidence and nowhere is it mentioned that your employer name has any relevance on an invitation. It is about the breakdown of points, not just the points total.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! I talked abt 190. Why December receives earlier than October submitters ... the clear line should be here. First in first out like in logistic ??
Click to expand...

As I said, it is about the breakdown of points. 2 people can have the same points total but if one has better English and more experience, they will invite that person. Only when the candidates are identical, will the date of effect be a consideration.


----------



## ashmiya

Kiran_K said:


> Please can anyone suggest me why I am in wrong boat?


This thread is for accountants ....maybe thats what Qasim meant....

Nothing offensive...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Rab nawaz said:


> 65+5 is different story now am concerned about 70+5 with proficient and if the backlog will continusely increasing even 70+5 will be in the same boat.


That's no good. I am surprised how the number of 70+5 has drastically increased. 4 months backlog with people waiting for NSW invites. Can't imagine what will be the situation if (that's a big if) they decide to reduce the quota next year!


----------



## Qasimkhan

Attentionseeker said:


> That's no good. I am surprised how the number of 70+5 has drastically increased. 4 months backlog with people waiting for NSW invites. Can't imagine what will be the situation if (that's a big if) they decide to reduce the quota next year!


In my opinion, dibp should increase the quota otherwise accounting should remove from the SOL.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Attentionseeker said:


> That's no good. I am surprised how the number of 70+5 has drastically increased. 4 months backlog with people waiting for NSW invites. Can't imagine what will be the situation if (that's a big if) they decide to reduce the quota next year!


I dont know why people are discussing irrelavant things when every passing day is killing 70+5 wih proficient i mean we all know 65+5 are in trouble but its time to accept the truth that even with 70 points and proficient nsw isnt interested at all and if the same people will comeback to 189 they have to wait for 8 to 12 months so all in all there are two ways either 70+5 with superior English or 75 points for 189.


----------



## Nomaddie

In my opinion, dibp should increase the quota otherwise accounting should remove from the SOL.[/QUOTE]

I don't understand this point at all. To say that if they don't increase it, then they should remove it makes absolutely no sense. Why should they remove it just because they aren't increasing it? Why shouldn't they just keep it the same or reduce it?


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hello guys


Just a quick question, I have lodged my 189 general accounting Eoi with 70 points on 25 sept. Just wanted to know by when I can expect an invite as my visa expires in 2 months . 

Your responses would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Bsrsyd said:


> Hello guys
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, I have lodged my 189 general accounting Eoi with 70 points on 25 sept. Just wanted to know by when I can expect an invite as my visa expires in 2 months .
> 
> Your responses would be highly appreciated.


Depending on the queue movements, you might be waiting 2-3 rounds or 4-5 rounds.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Just a heads up to you peeps who are still waiting for NSW approval, I just got mine a few days back.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont know why people are discussing irrelavant things when every passing day is killing 70+5 wih proficient i mean we all know 65+5 are in trouble but its time to accept the truth that even with 70 points and proficient nsw isnt interested at all and if the same people will comeback to 189 they have to wait for 8 to 12 months so all in all there are two ways either 70+5 with superior English or 75 points for 189.


I really think they are being particular about the language capabilities because it seems to me that they're only inviting those with superior english, nothing less than that.


----------



## Alizar20098

Is there any specific day or time for approvals to come.? Do they send out approvals on Saturday or Sundays? After business hours? Or approvals can be sent anytime of the day during the week?
Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Attentionseeker

Alizar20098 said:


> Is there any specific day or time for approvals to come.? Do they send out approvals on Saturday or Sundays? After business hours? Or approvals can be sent anytime of the day during the week?
> Thanks in advance for the help


There is no fixed time for approvals. Not sure what the normal waiting time is these days. But it could take maximum of 3 months. There's no fixed minimum time. It varies from case to case. Approvals are obviously sent out during working hours! Not sure why you expect them to work on a weekend lol


----------



## Rab nawaz

So things are ver clear till today.

Nsw 190 70+5 with Superior

Sub class 189 = 75 points


Remaining all of them either 65+5 with proficient 65+5 with Superior 70+5 with proficient are in the same boat.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> So things are ver clear till today.
> 
> Nsw 190 70+5 with Superior
> 
> Sub class 189 = 75 points
> 
> 
> Remaining all of them either 65+5 with proficient 65+5 with Superior 70+5 with proficient are in the same boat.


Yes at the moment, situation is pretty much as it is as you mentioned above.


----------



## varunjajoo

Are you guys saying the cut off for 189 is practically 75 because 70 is taking forever? Or is it that 70 is officially closed and the cut off has moved to 75?


----------



## Qasimkhan

varunjajoo said:


> Are you guys saying the cut off for 189 is practically 75 because 70 is taking forever? Or is it that 70 is officially closed and the cut off has moved to 75?


Nothing is official and sure, we all are making predictions.


----------



## BaazzZ

Rab nawaz said:


> So things are ver clear till today.
> 
> Nsw 190 70+5 with Superior
> 
> Sub class 189 = 75 points
> 
> 
> Remaining all of them either 65+5 with proficient 65+5 with Superior 70+5 with proficient are in the same boat.


 i have 70+5 with superior , submited on 9th dec. But did not get invite. So i dnt think they do it the way you mentioned. They must be taking other factors such as experience and will to live captial city or not , into consideration


----------



## natali-new

.[/QUOTE] i have 70+5 with superior , submited on 9th dec. But did not get invite. So i dnt think they do it the way you mentioned. They must be taking other factors such as experience and will to live captial city or not , into consideration[/QUOTE]

I consider they also take into account the company you work for (international big or local small)


----------



## Rab nawaz

BaazzZ said:


> i have 70+5 with superior , submited on 9th dec. But did not get invite. So i dnt think they do it the way you mentioned. They must be taking other factors such as experience and will to live captial city or not , into consideration


No get ready they are gonna invite you on any friday and by they way you have just waited for few working days in fact just 3 or 2 fridays.


----------



## Abood

Where is Blackrider? He is not commenting at all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr33nb0y

Abood said:


> Where is Blackrider? He is not commenting at all!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He just got back from holiday last week. Probs still busy sorting out his stuff at the moment


----------



## BaazzZ

Rab nawaz said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have 70+5 with superior , submited on 9th dec. But did not get invite. So i dnt think they do it the way you mentioned. They must be taking other factors such as experience and will to live captial city or not , into consideration
> 
> 
> 
> No get ready they are gonna invite you on any friday and by they way you have just waited for few working days in fact just 3 or 2 fridays.
Click to expand...

I wish what you have said comes true.


----------



## Devina2008

hi all please help me, I have changed my address 2 months before but forgot to update it in skill select, I am trying to do it now but don't know how to do it, do I nee to fill any form ? please help


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> No get ready they are gonna invite you on any friday and by they way you have just waited for few working days in fact just 3 or 2 fridays.




Rab Nawas/Qasemkhan/blackrider

Do u have any tips for pte academic? I am scoring almost 78 in all tests and I need some help. 

Appreciate your support. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Rab Nawas/Qasemkhan/blackrider
> 
> Do u have any tips for pte academic? I am scoring almost 78 in all tests and I need some help.
> 
> Appreciate your support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can help u in speaking and writing.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> I can help u in speaking and writing.




Thank you. I will PM, but please reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Thank you. I will PM, but please reply.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just send me ur email i will send u material which is usefull and i hope u will crack this time.


----------



## GANEWAN

Hi All,

I need a help on the work experience Assessment .

I have fully completed my Finance qualification in May 2015 but was working as an Assi Management Accountant from 2012 and promoted to Accountant in 2014 .

Since CPA /CA consider the post qualification it would be two years for this May 2017 .However I got the opportunity to conduct Accounting lectures at the institute I studied from January 2016 part time (Only Saturday and Sunday)

My question is can I claim points on the part time lecturing experience I have from 2016 January ?
what type of supporting should I show as an evidence ?


----------



## bottleneck_007

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a help on the work experience Assessment .
> 
> I have fully completed my Finance qualification in May 2015 but was working as an Assi Management Accountant from 2012 and promoted to Accountant in 2014 .
> 
> Since CPA /CA consider the post qualification it would be two years for this May 2017 .However I got the opportunity to conduct Accounting lectures at the institute I studied from January 2016 part time (Only Saturday and Sunday)
> 
> My question is can I claim points on the part time lecturing experience I have from 2016 January ?
> what type of supporting should I show as an evidence ?


Hey- full qualification attainment is not necessary for having the work experience assessed as skilled. eg, my work experience as a management accountant got counted right after i started working in my current job (management accounting job) BECAUSE i had cleared the relevant exam before i started working in this role. Like my work experience started counting from June 2014 whereas i attained the full qualification in February 2015.

So when you have your work experience documents submitted, make sure you submit them for ALL the experience that you have attained so far.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Attentionseeker said:


> That's no good. I am surprised how the number of 70+5 has drastically increased. 4 months backlog with people waiting for NSW invites. Can't imagine what will be the situation if (that's a big if) they decide to reduce the quota next year!


I just saw your reply, yes 70+5s are aplenty now. But it's the point make-up that matters too. As you can tell now, not everyone with 70+5s are getting invites.


----------



## nascar

*75 points - 189 and 190 both?*

two questions 

i submitted my profile today will it be considered for the draw on 18th jan. 

I have 75 points for 189, should I select the option of 190 as well or not.
assuming i dont get considered in 18th jan draw and get 190 from NSW do i get stuck with it if i get 189 later. 
what happens if i get both 190 and 189 can i choose.


----------



## Nomaddie

GANEWAN said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need a help on the work experience Assessment .
> 
> I have fully completed my Finance qualification in May 2015 but was working as an Assi Management Accountant from 2012 and promoted to Accountant in 2014 .
> 
> Since CPA /CA consider the post qualification it would be two years for this May 2017 .However I got the opportunity to conduct Accounting lectures at the institute I studied from January 2016 part time (Only Saturday and Sunday)
> 
> My question is can I claim points on the part time lecturing experience I have from 2016 January ?
> what type of supporting should I show as an evidence ?


Is the part time work paid and for at least 20 hours a week? That is guidelines for claiming experience. If it doesn't meet both of those criteria then it won't be considered.


----------



## natali-new

could you please help me.
Invitation rounds (twice a month) refer to 189 visa class only? or for 190 as well (after eoi submitted)?


----------



## Saad55

natali-new said:


> could you please help me.
> Invitation rounds (twice a month) refer to 189 visa class only? or for 190 as well (after eoi submitted)?




Yes.. 2 rounds per month is for 189


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

Saad55 said:


> Yes.. 2 rounds per month is for 189
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



After EOI submitted i can be invited to apply any time?
there are no regular or planned rounds for 190?


----------



## Saad55

natali-new said:


> After EOI submitted i can be invited to apply any time?
> 
> there are no regular or planned rounds for 190?




Yes you can get invitation any time..
As far as to my knowledge, invitations for 190 comes every Friday.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

Saad55 said:


> Yes you can get invitation any time..
> As far as to my knowledge, invitations for 190 comes every Friday..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thank you so much for your help!


----------



## MishoElmasri

Qasimkhan said:


> Just send me ur email i will send u material which is usefull and i hope u will crack this time.


Hello Qasimkhan,

I just sent you a Pm, not sure whether you received it as its my first one in the forums, would you please confirm?


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Just send me ur email i will send u material which is usefull and i hope u will crack this time.



Thanks qasim for ur help as i am imagining that u r receiving plenty msgs sorry for this pain. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim you are absolutely right about CPA, they are declining every single work assessment even without looking now thas very very strange i dont know being a young graduate i cannot replace CEO of the company or i am not authorized to take decisions for the company. I didnt get the logic they says advisory level jobs but being a new employee its not possible for me to advise seniors.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you are absolutely right about CPA, they are declining every single work assessment even without looking now thas very very strange i dont know being a young graduate i cannot replace CEO of the company or i am not authorized to take decisions for the company. I didnt get the logic they says advisory level jobs but being a new employee its not possible for me to advise seniors.


I got my experience assessment done very easily. They recognized all my years of experience. Why do you think they are difficult?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> I got my experience assessment done very easily. They recognized all my years of experience. Why do you think they are difficult?


Bro you are offshore i am talking about onshore experience especially small or average firms in nsw. In this week 3 of my friends got negative assessments from cpa even the responsibilities they have mentioned are appropriate with their experience, education and the size of the company.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro you are offshore i am talking about onshore experience especially small or average firms in nsw. In this week 3 of my friends got negative assessments from cpa even the responsibilities they have mentioned are appropriate with their experience, education and the size of the company.


I think offshore must be more difficult. There must be a good reason for their rejections.


----------



## ashmiya

*CPA positive work assessment*



Abood said:


> I think offshore must be more difficult. There must be a good reason for their rejections.


I have a question related to positive work assessment from CPA...

Will DIBP redo the work assessment or go with the positive result from CPA....

When i submitted my work assessment with CPA ,i was working with that company and right after that they closed and left for good.

Though i am in contact with my manager whose contact details i had provided on my work testimony written by him.

I had provided both his work and personal contact ....My concern is DBIP ,if they want to check they will end up sending emails and reaching out on the work contact .....But then none of us have access to our work emails or work phone numbers anymore ....

So the ultimate ? ....will DBIP do work assessment again or go with CPA positive assessment letter...


----------



## Abood

ashmiya said:


> I have a question related to positive work assessment from CPA...
> 
> 
> 
> Will DIBP redo the work assessment or go with the positive result from CPA....
> 
> 
> 
> When i submitted my work assessment with CPA ,i was working with that company and right after that they closed and left for good.
> 
> 
> 
> Though i am in contact with my manager whose contact details i had provided on my work testimony written by him.
> 
> 
> 
> I had provided both his work and personal contact ....My concern is DBIP ,if they want to check they will end up sending emails and reaching out on the work contact .....But then none of us have access to our work emails or work phone numbers anymore ....
> 
> 
> 
> So the ultimate ? ....will DBIP do work assessment again or go with CPA positive assessment letter...




DIBP will do scrutinized ur work experience very carefully. Their checks may be ten times more than cpa. Is your company still operating? They will call them for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

So Having of years recognized by CPA does not garantee DIPB will follow that . Correct?


----------



## Harry parry

Hi All, just a quick one, I have received my positive Education assessment result last week and yesterday I have filled all the documents and fee for my work assessment to the same assessing authority. 
Can I file EOI (claiming my work experience points as well) before getting the work asssessement results? 

I believe we can save some time doing so, but not sure if it's allowed to do so or it's impact. Any valuable comments would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Saad55

Harry parry said:


> Hi All, just a quick one, I have received my positive Education assessment result last week and yesterday I have filled all the documents and fee for my work assessment to the same assessing authority.
> Can I file EOI (claiming my work experience points as well) before getting the work asssessement results?
> 
> I believe we can save some time doing so, but not sure if it's allowed to do so or it's impact. Any valuable comments would be helpful. Thanks.




I believe in Eoi you have to specify the date of your assessment so still not getting the assessment result means you dont have the date to put in Eoi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment 
Any idea guy?


----------



## Harry parry

Saad55 said:


> I believe in Eoi you have to specify the date of your assessment so still not getting the assessment result means you dont have the date to put in Eoi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which means I can't or I can amend the date after getting my assessment result?


----------



## Ahamudul

Harry parry said:


> Which means I can't or I can amend the date after getting my assessment result?


Relax, 

no assessment means no EOI lodgement. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Ahamudul said:


> Relax,
> 
> no assessment means no EOI lodgement.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I am not sure that is correct. @Harryparry said that he already has his Skills Assessment but is now applying for a Skilled Employment Assessment. 

It is a requirement to have a Skills Assessment to submit an EOI but not a Skilled Employment Assessment. There is nowhere on the EOI that asks for details of the Skilled Employment Assessment. My understanding is that it is used to support points claimed for employment but is not required. As the Skilled Employment Assessment does not confer points in itself I don't see why the EOI couldn't be submitted now and the assessment uploaded at the time of the visa application as supporting documentation.

If the assessment is negative or less years than expected then it may be best to update the EOI accordingly as the DIBP is unlikely to give points for employment where the assessing authority has not approved it.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you are absolutely right about CPA, they are declining every single work assessment even without looking now thas very very strange i dont know being a young graduate i cannot replace CEO of the company or i am not authorized to take decisions for the company. I didnt get the logic they says advisory level jobs but being a new employee its not possible for me to advise seniors.


I will not get my employment assessment as there is no such requirements from 
Dibp.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> DIBP will do scrutinized ur work experience very carefully. Their checks may be ten times more than cpa. Is your company still operating? They will call them for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my opinion, dibp is much lenient than any assessing body,
I have seen one great example, dibp did not even verify with employer.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> I will not get my employment assessment as there is no such requirements from
> Dibp.


Qasim CPA gives a free of charge work assessment so why not get it....

And i think i saw something that said during the EOI process "do you have your work assessment completed '...


----------



## ashmiya

Abood said:


> DIBP will do scrutinized ur work experience very carefully. Their checks may be ten times more than cpa. Is your company still operating? They will call them for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My company which is United Airlines stopped operation to Kuwait in april 2016 hence they are not here anymore .....

Will they call my manager or my company headquarter which is located in America ....

If they want to reach out to my company whom would they want to reach out to .....

As in my testimony i had provided the office contact here in Kuwait which is no more and My manager's work email id which is also no more and His personal details which is still active ....

Oh Gosh this is one reason why i want to reach to 80p so that even i lose those 15p towards work exp i get down to 65p and not 55p....

How does this work for 190 visa ....Does the state do the scrutinizing or DBIP....


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> Qasim CPA gives a free of charge work assessment so why not get it....
> 
> And i think i saw something that said during the EOI process "do you have your work assessment completed '...


160 dollars or may be 180 dollars i think


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> In my opinion, dibp is much lenient than any assessing body,
> I have seen one great example, dibp did not even verify with employer.


Oh Qasim i wish this is true ......
Like we have a saying " tere Muh mein sakkar " if you know hindi....

Regards

Ash


----------



## varunjajoo

ashmiya said:


> My company which is United Airlines stopped operation to Kuwait in april 2016 hence they are not here anymore .....
> 
> Will they call my manager or my company headquarter which is located in America ....
> 
> If they want to reach out to my company whom would they want to reach out to .....
> 
> As in my testimony i had provided the office contact here in Kuwait which is no more and My manager's work email id which is also no more and His personal details which is still active ....
> 
> Oh Gosh this is one reason why i want to reach to 80p so that even i lose those 15p towards work exp i get down to 65p and not 55p....
> 
> How does this work for 190 visa ....Does the state do the scrutinizing or DBIP....


In case they (DIBP) do not agree with your points, they apparently have the rights to reject your visa even if you qualify (i.e. more than 60 points) without the points of disagreement (work experience in this case)

That's the reason I am also not claiming my 10 points for 5 + yrs of work experience.. cuz its a big risk.
Regards,
Varun.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> 160 dollars or may be 180 dollars i think


No i did my work assessment free along with my educational assessment ....
They charge for the educational assessment .....

the professional assessment is free along with it...But they would provide you a Professional skilled assessment only if you have a positive education assessment...


----------



## varunjajoo

*Practicing Chartered Accountant*

Anyone out here who is a practicing Chartered Accountant who has claimed work experience points / got skill employment assessment done for his CA practice?

I am a practicing CA and am wondering what all documents would I need if I had to get my skill employment assessment done and claim 10 points for work experience.

Regards,

Varun


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> Oh Qasim i wish this is true ......
> Like we have a saying " tere Muh mein sakkar " if you know hindi....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


It is true ash, as i spoke to one lawyer n she told me the same story.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> No i did my work assessment free along with my educational assessment ....
> They charge for the educational assessment .....
> 
> the professional assessment is free along with it...But they would provide you a Professional skilled assessment only if you have a positive education assessment...


How much they charged you for educational assessment, i paid 600 dollars to CPA for full skill assessment.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> It is true ash, as i spoke to one lawyer n she told me the same story.


In that case CPA didnt reach out to my superiors whose contact information i had provided in the reference letter and still got a positive assessment from CPA....

Hope the same happens with DBIP....

Should i get a new reference letter without the work contact details and only his personal contact information to be submitted to DBIP during application process


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> In that case CPA didnt reach out to my superiors whose contact information i had provided in the reference letter and still got a positive assessment from CPA....
> 
> Hope the same happens with DBIP....
> 
> Should i get a new reference letter without the work contact details and only his personal contact information to be submitted to DBIP during application process


I think in reference letter company official address, contact, and the person who is writing letter his contact should be included.


----------



## MishoElmasri

Qasimkhan said:


> I think in reference letter company official address, contact, and the person who is writing letter his contact should be included.


Hello Qasim, would you please help me brother?

I am trying to Pm you but I dont know something goes wrong and I cant even find the message in my sent items.

Sorry for being intrusive, but i have only you guys to help.


----------



## Qasimkhan

MishoElmasri said:


> Hello Qasim, would you please help me brother?
> 
> I am trying to Pm you but I dont know something goes wrong and I cant even find the message in my sent items.
> 
> Sorry for being intrusive, but i have only you guys to help.


Hi there, 
Please contact to Ahood, I already sent him everything.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> How much they charged you for educational assessment, i paid 600 dollars to CPA for full skill assessment.


Skilled migration assessment $473

This is the fees for skilled migration assessment which includes both educational and work assessment but not sure if i paid additional membership application fees which is another 164$.....

I am pretty sure i just paid $473 ....

Now did you pay it though an agency or directly to CPA ..


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> I think in reference letter company official address, contact, and the person who is writing letter his contact should be included.


In my initial reference letter which i submitted to CPA i had provided our company official address located here in kuwait .....

The head quarter of United Airlines is in Chicago ....I didnt provide that as we have our own location official address for each International Location....

Now the scenario has changed as they stopped flying to Kuwait and hence closed all operations in kuwait....

There is still a offline office in kuwait for United Airlines with my colleague working there as an Account Manager .....should i get a new reference letter from his with United letter head and his office address....


----------



## Qasimkhan

:boink:


ashmiya said:


> Skilled migration assessment $473
> 
> This is the fees for skilled migration assessment which includes both educational and work assessment but not sure if i paid additional membership application fees which is another 164$.....
> 
> I am pretty sure i just paid $473 ....
> 
> Now did you pay it though an agency or directly to CPA ..


Directly, for provisional assessment i paid $490 and then $160 for full.


----------



## MishoElmasri

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi there,
> Please contact to Ahood, I already sent him everything.


Thank you so much brother, hopefully everything will go great for you and for him as well, and you both will hear good news so soon.

I just contacted him.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> :boink:
> 
> Directly, for provisional assessment i paid $490 and then $160 for full.


So you got your work assessment done too


----------



## Qasimkhan

:boink:


ashmiya said:


> So you got your work assessment done too


No, they will charge me $160 for that.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> :boink:
> 
> No, they will charge me $160 for that.


Give Them a call ...I have a feeling they wont as I called them several times and they confirmed that the work assessment comes without charge along with the educational assessment .

And here is your example .....i got my work assessment without additional charge...


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Hi guys! If someone has positive work assessment for accountant general, can he/she claim that work exp in ext auditor? Asking because my friend already got his invitation for ext auditor with 70 points but his employment assessment is for acc general, and his agent be advising that there's no problem with that. Thanks in advance. 


189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16

Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)


----------



## Qasimkhan

:boink:


SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys! If someone has positive work assessment for accountant general, can he/she claim that work exp in ext auditor? Asking because my friend already got his invitation for ext auditor with 70 points but his employment assessment is for acc general, and his agent be advising that there's no problem with that. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
> Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16
> 
> Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)


Do u think role of a Gen Accountant n Ex Auditor is same?


----------



## jkfooty1

Abood said:


> I got my experience assessment done very easily. They recognized all my years of experience. Why do you think they are difficult?


Can you please pvt msg me your duties ?


----------



## jkfooty1

ashmiya said:


> In that case CPA didnt reach out to my superiors whose contact information i had provided in the reference letter and still got a positive assessment from CPA....
> 
> Hope the same happens with DBIP....
> 
> Should i get a new reference letter without the work contact details and only his personal contact information to be submitted to DBIP during application process


Can you please pvt msg the duties bro


----------



## kirk1031

Jan 16 Accountant 75 points received


----------



## Qasimkhan

kirk1031 said:


> Jan 16 Accountant 75 points received


Congrats kirk points break down please


----------



## kirk1031

Auditor Oct 27 70 points received


----------



## kirk1031

Qasimkhan said:


> Congrats kirk points break down please


Friend's breakdownTE 4 90 and NAATI


----------



## Qasimkhan

kirk1031 said:


> Friend's breakdownTE 4 90 and NAATI


Hmm cool, he or she truly deserve.


----------



## abishma

Any member with 70 points for General Accountant got invited today? I hope cut off moves forward to at least 25/09/2016


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello azerty, 
Have you got any report? What about newstar ?
I believe u must be busy today otherwise you always keep us update with true report.


----------



## andreyx108b

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello azerty,
> Have you got any report? What about newstar ?
> I believe u must be busy today otherwise you always keep us update with true report.


guys any update from your side?


----------



## blackrider89

Back from home country.

As you may know, External Auditors play upper hand here. 1 just scored an invite, DOE 02/11/2016.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Qasimkhan said:


> :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> Do u think role of a Gen Accountant n Ex Auditor is same?




Aren't they highly relatable?


----------



## Qasimkhan

:faint2:


SumitWadhawan said:


> Aren't they highly relatable?


How they are relatable?


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> Back from home country.
> 
> As you may know, External Auditors play upper hand here. 1 just scored an invite, DOE 02/11/2016.


Welcome back rider


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> guys any update from your side?


Nothing up to mark, any update from ur side?


----------



## Abood

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys! If someone has positive work assessment for accountant general, can he/she claim that work exp in ext auditor? Asking because my friend already got his invitation for ext auditor with 70 points but his employment assessment is for acc general, and his agent be advising that there's no problem with that. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 189 and 190 Eoi with 65 points: 12 July '16
> Updated 189 - 70 and 190 - 70+5: 13 Dec '16
> 
> Points break: 25(age), 15+5 (Aus degree), 5 NAATI and 20 (English)




Brother,

Please apply for "civil engineer" with ex auditor assessment. You will get it as well! 

Good luck with your case officer as he will give u very difficult times and u will be very lucky to get ur visa. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Abood said:


> Brother,
> 
> Please apply for "civil engineer" with ex auditor assessment. You will get it as well!
> 
> Good luck with your case officer as he will give u very difficult times and u will be very lucky to get ur visa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mate that was just a question. No need to be sarcastic. And it's not even for me, but for a friend whose agent applied for ext auditor without even letting him know.


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello azerty,
> Have you got any report? What about newstar ?
> I believe u must be busy today otherwise you always keep us update with true report.


Doesn't seem like a good round accountant side, I'll prob check the morning reports and get back on this. I think Kirk may one of the people from Newstars.


----------



## blackrider89

SumitWadhawan said:


> Mate that was just a question. No need to be sarcastic. And it's not even for me, but for a friend whose agent applied for ext auditor without even letting him know.


Experience is deemed to be similar if nomination occupation's first four digits number belong to a unit group, i.e. identical.

So 221111 and 221213, what do you think? Nah your mate can't do that.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

blackrider89 said:


> Experience is deemed to be similar if nomination occupation's first four digits number belong to a unit group, i.e. identical.
> 
> 
> 
> So 221111 and 221213, what do you think? Nah your mate can't do that.




Thanks for the reply blackrider! He's basically working at the risk assurance division, but his job responsibilities mostly pertain to that of a tax accountant. Although the job is tax related, but it's mostly related to auditing tax compliance of the external clients. I guess there's an overlap here. We are probably thinking of writing to ICAA to do a second assessment and then proceed with the lodgement.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation tonight? 

Please share with us....... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031

Nov 2 2016 70 Points Auditor received


----------



## andreyx108b

azerty said:


> Doesn't seem like a good round accountant side, I'll prob check the morning reports and get back on this. I think Kirk may one of the people from Newstars.


Newstars is a migration agency?


----------



## Qasimkhan

kirk1031 said:


> Nov 2 2016 70 Points Auditor received


Any update about Gen Accountant


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> Doesn't seem like a good round accountant side, I'll prob check the morning reports and get back on this. I think Kirk may one of the people from Newstars.


Hoping for atleast one week movement but doesn't seem that way


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> Mate that was just a question. No need to be sarcastic. And it's not even for me, but for a friend whose agent applied for ext auditor without even letting him know.


Take it esay sumit😊


----------



## Ahamudul

Qasimkhan said:


> Hoping for atleast one week movement but doesn't seem that way


Seems like very much quite...... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Also one 75 pointer got invited (not quite surprised aye). DOE 16/01/2017 Gen Accountant.


----------



## OctNovDec

blackrider89 said:


> Also one 75 pointer got invited (not quite surprised aye). DOE 16/01/2017.


Wow. This has to be the fastest response I've seen so far.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

andreyx108b said:


> Newstars is a migration agency?


Yes, their reports are in Chinese though.


----------



## nascar

*got invite*

got my invite 2 hours ago, management accountant 75 points.

wats next?
i just submitted EOI yesterday and have very little idea on the process 

Please let me know a good thread to understand visa submission process.


----------



## natali-new

nascar said:


> got my invite 2 hours ago, management accountant 75 points.
> 
> wats next?
> i just submitted EOI yesterday and have very little idea on the process
> 
> Please let me know a good thread to understand visa submission process.



You gave applied on 189 ?


----------



## Alizar20098

kirk1031 said:


> Nov 2 2016 70 Points Auditor received


Congrats mate. Did u submitt your eoi on 2nd November? I think cut off date forcthis round for external auditor would be 2nd November as i didn't get an invite my doe is 4th November.


----------



## ashmiya

blackrider89 said:


> Also one 75 pointer got invited (not quite surprised aye). DOE 16/01/2017 Gen Accountant.


Do you mean a General accountant SOL with 75p who just submitted his EOI on 16thJan 2017 that is 2 days back got invited for 189...

Is this for real


----------



## ashmiya

Kindly requesting all of you to include your signatures by default hence atleast questions like when did you submit your EOI and at what points can be avoided ....

No offense guys ...trying to make the thread more efficient ....

Any update on the number of invites that has been sent today and how much is left over in the quota .....

What date and at what point have they reached....


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> Back from home country.
> 
> As you may know, External Auditors play upper hand here. 1 just scored an invite, DOE 02/11/2016.


Congrats man
Can I know the time of EOI submitted?


----------



## NP101

kirk1031 said:


> Nov 2 2016 70 Points Auditor received


Congrats 
Can I know the time of EOI submitted?
Mine is at 2/11 too but haven't received anything yet


----------



## nascar

natali-new said:


> You gave applied on 189 ?


yes both 189 and 190


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Do you mean a General accountant SOL with 75p who just submitted his EOI on 16thJan 2017 that is 2 days back got invited for 189...
> 
> Is this for real


yes it falls under general accountant however my skill assessment from CA Australia & NZ is for management account 221112 got it on 10 jan 17 with over 8 yrs experience 

got my PTE result 88 overall on 16th and applied same day.


----------



## NP101

NP101 said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back from home country.
> 
> As you may know, External Auditors play upper hand here. 1 just scored an invite, DOE 02/11/2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats man
> Can I know the time of EOI submitted or if any of your client waiting with 70 on 3/11 or 4?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

ashmiya said:


> Do you mean a General accountant SOL with 75p who just submitted his EOI on 16thJan 2017 that is 2 days back got invited for 189...
> 
> Is this for real


I don't understand your surprise at this result? Cut off has been at 70 points all year therefore anyone with 75+ points will obviously be invited in the first round that they're in the pool.


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> yes it falls under general accountant however my skill assessment from CA Australia & NZ is for management account 221112 got it on 10 jan 17 with over 8 yrs experience
> 
> got my PTE result 88 overall on 16th and applied same day.


Hey myself also almost on the same boat...
Got my CPA results on 6thJan17 and submitted my EOI on 9thJan17...

Working on my IELTS now ...

How does the PTE work ...What is the requirement to gain 20points ....Is it overall score more than 79 or each band should be scored more than 79....

my Sol also Management account 221112


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> yes it falls under general accountant however my skill assessment from CA Australia & NZ is for management account 221112 got it on 10 jan 17 with over 8 yrs experience
> 
> got my PTE result 88 overall on 16th and applied same day.


So you initially had 65p and then updated it on the 16th Jan to 75p....

Ohhh how i wish this comes true for me too ...

Myself all set to give IELTS general on 21stJan ..but the most frustrating part of IELTS is the results come after 2 weeks


----------



## ashmiya

Nomaddie said:


> I don't understand your surprise at this result? Cut off has been at 70 points all year therefore anyone with 75+ points will obviously be invited in the first round that they're in the pool.


Getting invited in the first round is amazing man .....
My bro got his invite in 1st round with 70p too....

Wish the same could happen to all of us.....


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Hey myself also almost on the same boat...
> Got my CPA results on 6thJan17 and submitted my EOI on 9thJan17...
> 
> Working on my IELTS now ...
> 
> How does the PTE work ...What is the requirement to gain 20points ....Is it overall score more than 79 or each band should be scored more than 79....
> 
> my Sol also Management account 221112


yes each above 79, IELTS just seems tough for me and getting all 8s is tricky, PTE seems easy 1st try i got one 78 rest were above 79 , next try i got R&S 90 and L88 and W84. saw lots of youtube videos on PTE tips that helped


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> So you initially had 65p and then updated it on the 16th Jan to 75p....
> 
> Ohhh how i wish this comes true for me too ...
> 
> Myself all set to give IELTS general on 21stJan ..but the most frustrating part of IELTS is the results come after 2 weeks


i only submitted when i got 75 points.

go for PTE


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Kindly requesting all of you to include your signatures by default hence atleast questions like when did you submit your EOI and at what points can be avoided ....
> 
> No offense guys ...trying to make the thread more efficient ....
> 
> Any update on the number of invites that has been sent today and how much is left over in the quota .....
> 
> What date and at what point have they reached....



sorry!

----------------------
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall) 16/01/17
Total: 75

CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
NSW invite: not received , not required 
Medicals & PCC completed: X
Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
Direct grant:X


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant 70 received, 913 reached 25 and update the age points automatically.Clear cutoff-913


----------



## lingling

blackrider89 said:


> Also one 75 pointer got invited (not quite surprised aye). DOE 16/01/2017 Gen Accountant.


Hi, is this for 189? Noted from skill select that the next 189 invite is on 18th which is today in my coubtry. Australian time is only 2 hours ahead of my country. So I'm a bit confused as to whether this invite is a 189 OR 190. Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Qasimkhan

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 received, 913 reached 25 and update the age points automatically.Clear cutoff-913


U mean only one day movement?


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> U mean only one day movement?


It appears so. Went through 3 chinese agents' reports. Mostly no data and with a sept 13 no invite. The accountant cutoff may be there.

Auditors are at Nov 2 for the same reason. Nov 2 invite from their reports and Nov 2 no invite from here.

(Note: 70 points)


----------



## azerty

lingling said:


> Hi, is this for 189? Noted from skill select that the next 189 invite is on 18th which is today in my coubtry. Australian time is only 2 hours ahead of my country. So I'm a bit confused as to whether this invite is a 189 OR 190. Appreciate your reply.


189. The invites were sent midnight AEDT (daylight savings), or 9PM jan 17 Malaysian time.


----------



## azerty

double posted


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> It appears so. Went through 3 chinese agents' reports. Mostly no data and with a sept 13 no invite. The accountant cutoff may be there.
> 
> Auditors are at Nov 2 for the same reason. Nov 2 invite from their reports and Nov 2 no invite from here.
> 
> (Note: 70 points)


I think only option is PTE now to get quick invite.


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> I think only option is PTE now to get quick invite.


I'm afraid so. Seems to be the talk among a lot of people on the same queue.


----------



## Asdfer

Just thought I should inform you guys that I receive my grant for 190 today. Here are my points breakdown and timeline:

Age: 30 points
Education: 20 points
English : 20 points 

CA results : 15/11/16
EOI (189 &190): 17/11/16 
190 NSW Invite : 25/11/16
NSW Nomination : 14/12/16
190 Visa Applied lodged: 15/12/16
Medical : 23/12/16
Direct grant : 18/01/17

Thank you everyone, especially blackrider for the unlimited useful resources provided for free. You are doing God's work. Hoping everyone to receive their invites soon.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim only 2 fridays to cover the whole january what you reckon still is there any slight chance?


----------



## andreyx108b

Asdfer said:


> Just thought I should inform you guys that I receive my grant for 190 today. Here are my points breakdown and timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 points
> 
> Education: 20 points
> 
> English : 20 points
> 
> 
> 
> CA results : 15/11/16
> 
> EOI (189 &190): 17/11/16
> 
> 190 NSW Invite : 25/11/16
> 
> NSW Nomination : 14/12/16
> 
> 190 Visa Applied lodged: 15/12/16
> 
> Medical : 23/12/16
> 
> Direct grant : 18/01/17
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone, especially blackrider for the unlimited useful resources provided for free. You are doing God's work. Hoping everyone to receive their invites soon.




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> sorry!
> 
> ----------------------
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall) 16/01/17
> Total: 75
> 
> CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
> EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
> EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
> 189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
> NSW invite: not received , not required
> Medicals & PCC completed: X
> Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
> Direct grant:X



Hey Nascar 

Thank you for acknowledging my request and doing the necessary ...
Looks like the rest didnt even notice it and i can understand why ....this tense situation now where everyone is trying to find out who got invited and where they stand ...

Now i can see that we both are exactly on the same phase...

The only difference being the age...

Same SOL ..
Both of us from a tax free country ...

Stay with us and let us know how did the process go till the end ...
Like how did the CO deal with your work exp....

What did you do for PCC & Meds ....and many more ....
Would love to hear from you....

Didnt quite understand this part 

CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17

Do you hold a positive work assessment results ....


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim only 2 fridays to cover the whole january what you reckon still is there any slight chance?


In my opinion, NSW will give a chance to those candidates who are sydney based( 70with one year experience).


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> In my opinion, NSW will give a chance to those candidates who are sydney based( 70with one year experience).


Qasim I am keen to know whats your points break down


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> Qasim I am keen to know whats your points break down


65+5 at the moment, will update to 70 in feb 2017.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 65+5 at the moment, will update to 70 in feb 2017.


Qasim this hold is good for you imagin the machine will just turn on in feb and you did update at the same time so the first bulk invite will get you the golden Email.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim this hold is good for you imagin the machine will just turn on in feb and you did update at the same time so the first bulk invite will get you the golden Email.


Same thing happened in the past ( 2016 feb) people just updated their points n got 
Invited.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Same thing happened in the past ( 2016 feb) people just updated their points n got
> Invited.


Mark my words its gonna happen in yourd case as well.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Mark my words its gonna happen in yourd case as well.


congratulations Qasim!!


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Mark my words its gonna happen in yourd case as well.


Hope for the best


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> congratulations Qasim!!


For what ?


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> For what ?


Reaching 70+5.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> 65+5 at the moment, will update to 70 in feb 2017.


Hey whats in Feb ...is it the experience ...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Reaching 70+5.


Lols, anyway thanks but it seems i need to increase 5 more points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> Hey whats in Feb ...is it the experience ...


Yes ash


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Hey Nascar
> 
> Thank you for acknowledging my request and doing the necessary ...
> Looks like the rest didnt even notice it and i can understand why ....this tense situation now where everyone is trying to find out who got invited and where they stand ...
> 
> Now i can see that we both are exactly on the same phase...
> 
> The only difference being the age...
> 
> Same SOL ..
> Both of us from a tax free country ...
> 
> Stay with us and let us know how did the process go till the end ...
> Like how did the CO deal with your work exp....
> 
> What did you do for PCC & Meds ....and many more ....
> Would love to hear from you....
> 
> Didnt quite understand this part
> 
> CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
> 
> Do you hold a positive work assessment results ....



Yes i got both qualification and skill assessment together from CA Aus & Nz. they call is Combined PASA( Pre Application Skill Assessment) it was cheaper and quicker than getting education first and then submitting experience later. 


Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall) 16/01/17
Total: 75

CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
NSW invite: not received , not required 
Medicals & PCC completed: X
Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
Direct grant:X


----------



## varunjajoo

nascar said:


> Yes i got both qualification and skill assessment together from CA Aus & Nz. they call is Combined PASA( Pre Application Skill Assessment) it was cheaper and quicker than getting education first and then submitting experience later.
> 
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall) 16/01/17
> Total: 75
> 
> CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
> EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
> EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
> 189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
> NSW invite: not received , not required
> Medicals & PCC completed: X
> Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
> Direct grant:X


How long did the CA Anz take to respond for your skill and employment assessment?


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> Yes i got both qualification and skill assessment together from CA Aus & Nz. they call is Combined PASA( Pre Application Skill Assessment) it was cheaper and quicker than getting education first and then submitting experience later.
> 
> 
> Age: 25 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 15 points
> English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall) 16/01/17
> Total: 75
> 
> CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
> EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
> EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
> 189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
> NSW invite: not received , not required
> Medicals & PCC completed: X
> Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
> Direct grant:X


Hmmm So CA Aus & Nz is a assessment body same as CPA ...

Now i am more keen to know how the CO deals with your work assessment as i have a positive assessment too for work exp and i am worried how far the CO would go on his part of assessment towards work exp...

keep us posted...


----------



## Amrita.khangura

Hello guys quick query. For someone who got married in nov 16. Looped in partner later received invite in oct 16 approval after marriage in dec 16. No partner points claimed. What all will be checked by case officer. Passport updated with same address and spouse details. Identification card also updated. Pcc is in d name of partner and not father. What else can be checked? Please advise. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855

I got my invitation on 17/1/17 (IST), accountant general 221111, 75 pointer. EOI submitted a day before (EST).
Any tips on how to proceed further?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nascar

varunjajoo said:


> How long did the CA Anz take to respond for your skill and employment assessment?


I applied to C AnZ on 28 november 16. got it in 6 weeks on 10 Jan 17, despite Christmas holidays. which they said are not include din the 6 week commitment they give. 



----------------------------------------
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE) : 20 points (88 overall, L88,R90,S90,W84) 16/01/17
Total: 75

CA Aus & NZ Combined PASA results : 10/01/17
EOI (189): 16/01/17 submitted 2 pm UAE time
EOI (190-NSW): option selected in EOI
189 Invite : dated 18/01/17 received on 17th 5pm UAE time
NSW invite: not received , not required 
Medicals & PCC completed: X
Applied for visa & uploaded docs: X
Direct grant:X


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Hmmm So CA Aus & Nz is a assessment body same as CPA ...
> 
> Now i am more keen to know how the CO deals with your work assessment as i have a positive assessment too for work exp and i am worried how far the CO would go on his part of assessment towards work exp...
> 
> keep us posted...


I think the CO has to rely on the assessment body decision otherwise whats the logic in asking them to provide a assessment report . i will share the same data with the CO which i gave to CA Anz. If the CO wants something else he can ask.


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> I think the CO has to rely on the assessment body decision otherwise whats the logic in asking them to provide a assessment report . i will share the same data with the CO which i gave to CA Anz. If the CO wants something else he can ask.


Could you kindly share what are all the work assessment supporting documents that you submitted ...
And CPA took 1working days which was approximately around 4week including christmas and new yr holidays to complete my assessment...both education and work ....

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

nascar said:


> I think the CO has to rely on the assessment body decision otherwise whats the logic in asking them to provide a assessment report . i will share the same data with the CO which i gave to CA Anz. If the CO wants something else he can ask.


Yeah Nascar .....I agree whats the point in double work ....


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes ash


Congrats on that Qasim ....Do you have to resubmit your EOI or it gets updated by default...


----------



## ashmiya

Kindly confirm is the next round on 1st Feb ????

there is a link where the left over quota for accountants is mention ....can someone kindly provide that link ....

And please explain what this immitracker is all about ??


----------



## mumbaica3456

Search for "border.gov.au skillselect" on Google... This page shows occupation ceiling limits


----------



## nascar

ashmiya said:


> Could you kindly share what are all the work assessment supporting documents that you submitted ...
> And CPA took 1working days which was approximately around 4week including christmas and new yr holidays to complete my assessment...both education and work ....
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


work reference letter signed by HR, hr manager visiting card , 6 month pay slips,some old bank statements proving salary transfer in the last 10 yrs , roughly for 6 months where ever salary changes happened, all personal visiting cards with designations.

i decided not to share employment contract as were not asked. 


please see the migration link on CA AnZ website, it has details and what should be given in the reference letter.


----------



## Sumit Goenka

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/#/topics/1202905?page=1&_k=wzz41t
Please subscribe the above link


----------



## Qasimkhan

I think this tread is only related to EOI submission n invitation pattern for accountants , but it has changed as i have seen mostly posts regarding visa process n skill assessment discussion.
Your thoughts on that Rab nawaz, Ahood, Azerty, and black rider?


----------



## Dkaur

Qasimkhan said:


> I think this tread is only related to EOI submission n invitation pattern for accountants , but it has changed as i have seen mostly posts regarding visa process n skill assessment discussion.
> Your thoughts on that Rab nawaz, Ahood, Azerty, and black rider?


Hi Qasim

I have pm you with a query.
Could you pls have a look into it and reply.
Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I think this tread is only related to EOI submission n invitation pattern for accountants , but it has changed as i have seen mostly posts regarding visa process n skill assessment discussion.
> Your thoughts on that Rab nawaz, Ahood, Azerty, and black rider?


Folks are misusing the most active thread for their personal visa question even this is the most important time for most of us and these two months will decide the future of accountants so guys kindly put the questions regarding topic otherwise try to search the relavant threads.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Folks are misusing the most active thread for their personal visa question even this is the most important time for most of us and these two months will decide the future of accountants so guys kindly put the questions regarding topic otherwise try to search the relavant threads.


True 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeresaAu

Hi all,
I am still waiting for my skill assessment in External Auditor, expecting next week. I will have 70 Points by that time, however, as I will turn 33 in April, my points will reduce to 65 points. Can you advise if I apply for 489 family, what are my chances for invitation? Thanks for your guidance and support.


----------



## TeresaAu

TeresaAu said:


> Hi all,
> I am still waiting for my skill assessment in External Auditor, expecting next week. I will have 70 Points by that time, however, as I will turn 33 in April, my points will reduce to 65 points. Can you advise if I apply for 489 family, what are my chances for invitation? Thanks for your guidance and support.


Sorry guys, if this is not the relevant thread. Can you please guide me which one is more relevant. Thanks.


----------



## azerty

TeresaAu said:


> Hi all,
> I am still waiting for my skill assessment in External Auditor, expecting next week. I will have 70 Points by that time, however, as I will turn 33 in April, my points will reduce to 65 points. Can you advise if I apply for 489 family, what are my chances for invitation? Thanks for your guidance and support.


It's pretty much impossible to get a 489 invitation under family sponsorship as accountants are under pro-rata.

Invites are currently limited to 98 per round, with that number being the number of invites given to both 189 and 489, with 189 prioritised over 489 EOIs.

As the number of 189 EOIs in queue are definitely over 98. Invites won't be sent to 489 FS eois.

Do you have any other way to add to your points or have looked into 190?


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> I think this tread is only related to EOI submission n invitation pattern for accountants , but it has changed as i have seen mostly posts regarding visa process n skill assessment discussion.
> Your thoughts on that Rab nawaz, Ahood, Azerty, and black rider?


I agree with you Qasim....
Sorry if i got deviated away from the topic....

Ok so topic related questions ...

When do you think the information related to the 18thJAn round will be updated on the website ....

Is 1st Feb the next expected round ....

IS it true that 189 has only moved a few days in Sep16


----------



## Rab nawaz

ashmiya said:


> I agree with you Qasim....
> Sorry if i got deviated away from the topic....
> 
> Ok so topic related questions ...
> 
> When do you think the information related to the 18thJAn round will be updated on the website ....
> 
> Is 1st Feb the next expected round ....
> 
> IS it true that 189 has only moved a few days in Sep16


2 weeks by the way if your dont mind would you like to read dibp skill select pages so you will have lots of information for future.


----------



## TeresaAu

Age: 30 (reduced to 25 in early April)
PTE: 10
Experience: 15
Qualification: 15


My only chance is PTE 79 to get 20 pt. However, coming from a non English speaking country, its pretty tough. NAATI is not an option as they are not available in my language. 
I was hoping 489 could help as my sister lives in Au.
 

Do you think I have any chance for External Auditor 190 with NSW?


----------



## Java Joshi

Hi, I am new to this Forum. I have recently (on December 19th, 2016) applied for EOI with 70+5 points {30(Age)+15(Qualif.)+10(PTE)+10(Exp.)+5(Spouse)}. I have two basic queries:

1) As per my point structure, what are the chances for getting invitation under 189 & 190?
2) By what e-mail ID or subject line I will receive my invitation mail from the Authority? 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Java Joshi


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you are absolutely right about CPA, they are declining every single work assessment even without looking now thas very very strange i dont know being a young graduate i cannot replace CEO of the company or i am not authorized to take decisions for the company. I didnt get the logic they says advisory level jobs but being a new employee its not possible for me to advise seniors.


Are they ? Did anyone you know of got their declined aswel ?


----------



## varunjajoo

nascar said:


> I applied to C AnZ on 28 november 16. got it in 6 weeks on 10 Jan 17, despite Christmas holidays. which they said are not include din the 6 week commitment they give.


Oh.. that's cool.. thanks a lot ! should hopefully take a couple of weeks max if I apply next week, considering that there are not many upcoming holidays. 

Guys, do you suggest that I update my EOI for my work experience, or should I wait till I get my Employment Assessment report from CA ANZ.


----------



## jkfooty1

Sorry Nawaz bro saw your other comment, thats worrying why do you think they would do that ? Is it better to go to ICAA or CA for assessment ? What are your friends and you planning to do

I will also apply in 2 weeks time lets hope they accept mine


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> Sorry Nawaz bro saw your other comment, thats worrying why do you think they would do that ? Is it better to go to ICAA or CA for assessment ? What are your friends and you planning to do
> 
> I will also apply in 2 weeks time lets hope they accept mine


This week one of my friends got declined even the duties mentioned on the letter were strong enough to justify the job title but they says the duties are very basic and you dont need masters degree for that even certificae iv is enough to do these things. Couple of days ago when i had a word with a guy. He says the jobs should be advisory level but i dont know what is the meaning of advisory when they didnt accept anything mentioned on job letter and how it is possible for a young graduate to takeover the company and start making decisions for the company or start making policies for the company or staff so all in all i didnt get the right answer. I have asked Auzzi Group, iscah, acaica and many others but nobody have the right answer so then i stopped asking and if by any chance they will decline my assessment i will invite them to visit my company or justify their stance how come a young graduate can influence company decisions. Sorry i didnt read yours messages now i have mentioned everything.


----------



## fin123

Hi mates ,
Is it possible to apply for Thasmeniya sponsorship for Accountant General 489 visa without a job offer ?

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

fin123 said:


> Hi mates ,
> Is it possible to apply for Thasmeniya sponsorship for Accountant General 489 visa without a job offer ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


You need a job offer letter for tas state


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> jkfooty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Nawaz bro saw your other comment, thats worrying why do you think they would do that ? Is it better to go to ICAA or CA for assessment ? What are your friends and you planning to do
> 
> I will also apply in 2 weeks time lets hope they accept mine
> 
> 
> 
> This week one of my friends got declined even the duties mentioned on the letter were strong enough to justify the job title but they says the duties are very basic and you dont need masters degree for that even certificae iv is enough to do these things. Couple of days ago when i had a word with a guy. He says the jobs should be advisory level but i dont know what is the meaning of advisory when they didnt accept anything mentioned on job letter and how it is possible for a young graduate to takeover the company and start making decisions for the company or start making policies for the company or staff so all in all i didnt get the right answer. I have asked Auzzi Group, iscah, acaica and many others but nobody have the right answer so then i stopped asking and if by any chance they will decline my assessment i will invite them to visit my company or justify their stance how come a young graduate can influence company decisions. Sorry i didnt read yours messages now i have mentioned everything.
Click to expand...

What kind of duties have you included? All my experience was counted from day one of completing my Bachelor degree, even before I began my accountancy qualification. I had no issues at all and it never even crossed my mind that I'd be rejected. Can PM me if you want, and I'll let you know the kind of things I put down.


----------



## Nomaddie

If it helps give you confidence that I know what I'm talking about, then I can also tell you that I am actually a full CPA. I as invited to join following my successful skills assessment. 

You may also find the following link useful. It details the kind of skills they are looking for to become a CPA, however, this will be the kind of 'advisory' level stuff they will expect you to have for your skills assessment. 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/cpa-program/your-experience/skills-list


----------



## jkfooty1

Nomaddie said:


> What kind of duties have you included? All my experience was counted from day one of completing my Bachelor degree, even before I began my accountancy qualification. I had no issues at all and it never even crossed my mind that I'd be rejected. Can PM me if you want, and I'll let you know the kind of things I put down.


Can you please PM me the duties?


----------



## jkfooty1

Nomaddie

Do we have to meet all the skills provided in the code or can be 2 or 3 from those codes and if you can also tell me how many did you write in total ?

V useful link thanks mate


----------



## Rab nawaz

Another complete silent friday still there is not even a single 70+5 with proficient who got invited.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received any invitation from NSW? 

Please share with us. 

We all will appreciate your time and consideration. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alizar20098

Rab nawaz said:


> Another complete silent friday still there is not even a single 70+5 with proficient who got invited.


Bro you talking about invitation . I can see even they are in silent mode regarding approvals for the people who have been invited already .


----------



## Rab nawaz

Alizar20098 said:


> Bro you talking about invitation . I can see even they are in silent mode regarding approvals for the people who have been invited already .



Nsw 190 70+5 but with 10 points of English.


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahamudul said:


> Anybody received any invitation from NSW?
> 
> Please share with us.
> 
> We all will appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




A few people did, not sure if any accountants are among them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

andreyx108b said:


> A few people did, not sure if any accountants are among them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am talking about accountants.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Ahamudul said:


> I am talking about accountants.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




I can see 1 with 70+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

andreyx108b said:


> I can see 1 with 70+5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please mention the points break down and a screenshot as well.


----------



## BaazzZ

Rab nawaz said:


> Another complete silent friday still there is not even a single 70+5 with proficient who got invited.


one more silent friday...no invite..waiting from 9th dec 16


----------



## andreyx108b

Rab nawaz said:


> Can you please mention the points break down and a screenshot as well.




Please see yourself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

I think NSW will invite accountants in bulk, just wait and see.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> I think NSW will invite accountants in bulk, just wait and see.




It does bulk invites Feb-March, usyally 26131* though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

andreyx108b said:


> Please see yourself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did thats why i have asked you and i cant see any 70+5 with proficient got invited so can you please guide us where you have seen?


----------



## summisingh22

Hi All..I got my IELTS results today so now I want to start my assessment procedure ... can you all please guide me on the documents that are required for the skill assessment... for qualification assessment I am quite clear on the requirement but I want to get a clear picture on the professional assessment too.. Thank you all in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omsaibaba

my EOI is filled today for both 189 and 190


----------



## BaazzZ

omsaibaba said:


> my EOI is filled today for both 189 and 190


best of luck ...what is your breakdown?


----------



## natali-new

omsaibaba said:


> my EOI is filled today for both 189 and 190


Thru one EOI?


----------



## natali-new

How many accountants are waiting for 190 invitation with 70+5 points ? Only immitracker is the source here ?


----------



## zia_karim49

Hi Guys,
I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 (pte 65+, PY and Naati)
I updated my eoi on 18/01/17.
Applied for both Accountant and External Auditor.
When will I get invitation? 
My TR is expiring on 5th June 2017 
Please help
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rab nawaz

zia_karim49 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 (pte 65+, PY and Naati)
> I updated my eoi on 18/01/17.
> Applied for both Accountant and External Auditor.
> When will I get invitation?
> My TR is expiring on 5th June 2017
> Please help
> Thanks in advance


At the moment 70+5 with proficient backlog is crossing 4 months and if there is no big rounds and nsw will keep looking for superior i dont think so you have any chance untill you will be ended up competing with 189. Moreover, while searching on immi tracker i have seen candidates with years of experiences waiting because they dont have superior English and the state is completely silent when it comes to 10 points of English.


----------



## Dkaur

Abood said:


> I think NSW will invite accountants in bulk, just wait and see.


Hi Abood,

I have pm you.
Can you pls help me.

Thanks


----------



## rvss

Hi guys,

If I may ask a quick question. I lodged my EOI on 1/1/2017 with 70 points. Since, I have worked as an external auditor for 4 year, I would like to claim 5 more points to revise my lodgement to 75 points. Must I get the work experience certified by CPA first? Or can I go ahead since i have a testimonial from my employer and other documents i.e. payslips. The DIBP website does not make a clear reference to this.

Thank you.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Ahamudul said:


> Anybody received any invitation from NSW?
> 
> Please share with us.
> 
> We all will appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk



I recevied one on 13/01/17. EOI was submitted on 25/12/16 with 70+5 points (20 pts for English and 5 pts from NAATI). It seems like the NSW state gov have been pretty efficient lately.


----------



## OctNovDec

rvss said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If I may ask a quick question. I lodged my EOI on 1/1/2017 with 70 points. Since, I have worked as an external auditor for 4 year, I would like to claim 5 more points to revise my lodgement to 75 points. Must I get the work experience certified by CPA first? Or can I go ahead since i have a testimonial from my employer and other documents i.e. payslips. The DIBP website does not make a clear reference to this.
> 
> Thank you.


No points can be claimed without assessments. EOI can be filed only when qualification and experience have been assessed by relevant authorities. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> No points can be claimed without assessments. EOI can be filed only when qualification and experience have been assessed by relevant authorities.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Work experience assessment is not mandatory


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> Work experience assessment is not mandatory


It is if you are claiming points for it and that is what the questioner was asking about. Goes without saying.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> It is if you are claiming points for it and that is what the questioner was asking about. Goes without saying.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


My two frds n one cnz got pr, they had work experience n they did not get work experience assessment, now u should sue dibp😜


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> My two frds n one cnz got pr, they had work experience n they did not get work experience assessment, now u should sue dibp😜


Did they claim points for it?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> Did they claim points for it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Yes 100% and i am going to do same in feb


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes 100% and i am going to do same in feb


Lol don't. I might just sue.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

OctNovDec said:


> Lol don't. I might just sue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Its not compulsory am gonna do the same in july.


----------



## Oneshift

Hi, A quick check on the process: 
I have applied for Migration assessment with CPA Australia - outcome should be on hand this week.

Next would be EOI with DIBP immi account

on positive outcome
Then need to apply for VISA?

Can I update my english points, at any of above stage? Or will I need the assessment over again from CPA Australia?


----------



## OctNovDec

Rab nawaz said:


> Its not compulsory am gonna do the same in july.


So, I can claim to have years of experience and even gain points from it, but I don't have to get it assessed? Are you guys sure about it? Could it be an exemption for onshore applicants? My wife passed out in 2010. If I don't have to get her experience assessed then I can claim 6 years of experience and with my wife as primary applicant, we'll be at 80.  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> So, I can claim to have years of experience and even gain points from it, but I don't have to get it assessed? Are you guys sure about it? Could it be an exemption for onshore applicants? My wife passed out in 2010. If I don't have to get her experience assessed then I can claim 6 years of experience and with my wife as primary applicant, we'll be at 80.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


We are onshore and have only 1 years of experience, may be easy to verify for them that could be a case.


----------



## rvss

OctNovDec said:


> So, I can claim to have years of experience and even gain points from it, but I don't have to get it assessed? Are you guys sure about it? Could it be an exemption for onshore applicants? My wife passed out in 2010. If I don't have to get her experience assessed then I can claim 6 years of experience and with my wife as primary applicant, we'll be at 80.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Which is exactly where my confusion stems from. A migration agent mentioned to me that the work experience will be assessed by the case officer irrespective of whether you have obtained an assessment from CPA.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Guys please be calm
We are here to help each other
Please don't take it personal.


----------



## Qasimkhan

<*SNIP*>
Hi sumit ,
Please <*SNIP*>, whats up with ur State nomination?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi sumit ,
> 
> Please we should wind up this issue now, whats up with ur State nomination?




Nothing much mate! Just applied yesterday. Hoping for it to come sometime in Feb.


----------



## kaju

*To all posters - keep it nice, or infractions (rather than warnings) will follow. *


----------



## rvss

Thank you for the clarification Sumit and Qasim. 

I suppose people get an assessment done just to be on the safe side. I want to be risk averse but CPA is known to take up to 3-4 weeks before coming back with an assessment, which is a fairly long wait considering the limited number of places available.


----------



## rvss

rvss said:


> Which is exactly where my confusion stems from. A migration agent mentioned to me that the work experience will be assessed by the case officer irrespective of whether you have obtained an assessment from CPA.





arjunvir91 said:


> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
> *
> What's the deal with 65 point applicants, how long do we have to wait?
> Man I wish people never found out about PTE/NAATI, now every one and their neighbor has 70 points



I believe the current cut-off is at 70 points. So at 65 points you might have to wait for the 70 point pool to be completed. Subsequent to which there would be applicants with 65 points with date of effects prior to yours. My pessimistic view would be 12-15 months.


----------



## 1330690

rvss said:


> I believe the current cut-off is at 70 points. So at 65 points you might have to wait for the 70 point pool to be completed. Subsequent to which there would be applicants with 65 points with date of effects prior to yours. My pessimistic view would be 12-15 months.


That's true but it was 70 till 2feb2016 and then on 3feb it fell to 65 right. When does that happen this year was what i really wanted to ask


----------



## OctNovDec

After the debate that took place here yesterday, I looked up some info about the EOI process on the DIBP website, and I found this:

"If you receive an invitation to apply, and your score under the points test is less than claimed in your EOI, your visa might be refused even if you are able to pass the points test or meet other threshold criteria. If you receive an invitation and your points have decreased or your personal information is not accurate, you do not have to proceed to make an application. You should correct the information in your EOI and wait to receive another invitation."
Source - DIBP
Under Expression of Interest > Helpful information when completing an EOI

This skipping of experience assessment might work for the 1 year experience cases on graduate visa, but if you're claiming points for more years or for offshore experience, this doesn't seem like a safe option considering that assessment bodies are known to cut years from experience and give points accordingly. So, one might be targeting 10 points for 5 years of experience but what if the assessment sees it fit for only 5 points then the words I underlined above in the quoted text are daunting enough as they are. 

Again, I'm not trying to prove anyone wrong here. This is just an exchange of ideas, opinions and information. If anyone has anything more to add or if there is some detail that I missed then please point it out civilly.


----------



## natali-new

Dears , pls advise. Am I correct thinking that with 70 points I should wait for ITA for 2m about? And current queue is since sep ?


----------



## Attentionseeker

rvss said:


> Which is exactly where my confusion stems from. A migration agent mentioned to me that the work experience will be assessed by the case officer irrespective of whether you have obtained an assessment from CPA.


That's true. DIBP won't rely on CPA assessment on its own. They will conduct the reference check anyhow. They also require more extensive documentation from what I have heard. 

I still can not believe compared to last year how many 70 pointers we have this year. Looks like people are gong for every possible avenue in order to get to 70 points.


----------



## Attentionseeker

natali-new said:


> Dears , pls advise. Am I correct thinking that with 70 points I should wait for ITA for 2m about? And current queue is since sep ?


Seems like it really depends on your English score. Because the wait for 190 is much shorter than 189 if you have superior English skills.


----------



## Bea12

Hello guys
Need some advice please...
Is it necessary to get reassess for general accountant coz I'm not getting any invite for management accountant for NSW 190. Updated my eoi on 4/11/16 from 55+5 to 65+5 superior english. Below are my points
Age-25
Educ-15+5
English-20
SS-5
Total=70
Thanks in advance. Went to CPA and they said it's a new application that will cost me $520 so I'm considering to get reassessment or you think just stick to Mgmt acctn and wait? 
Any advice about NAATI exam too? Thanks again😊


----------



## natali-new

Attentionseeker said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears , pls advise. Am I correct thinking that with 70 points I should wait for ITA for 2m about? And current queue is since sep ?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it really depends on your English score. Because the wait for 190 is much shorter than 189 if you have superior English skills.
Click to expand...

Thank you ! Overall English is 8. And experience is max possible score confirmed by CPA. 
Am I correct that in case I have been invited by jun 17 and after jul 17 there will be no accountant in SOL I'll have grant in any way as already got my invitation??


----------



## Attentionseeker

natali-new said:


> Thank you ! Overall English is 8. And experience is max possible score confirmed by CPA.
> Am I correct that in case I have been invited by jun 17 and after jul 17 there will be no accountant in SOL I'll have grant in any way as already got my invitation??


You need to have a score of atleast 8 in each of English test components to get 20 points for immigration purposes. If you get an invite before July 2017 and they remove accountants after June 2017, you application will be processed as usual.


----------



## Attentionseeker

Bea12 said:


> Hello guys
> Need some advice please...
> Is it necessary to get reassess for general accountant coz I'm not getting any invite for management accountant for NSW 190. Updated my eoi on 4/11/16 from 55+5 to 65+5 superior english. Below are my points
> Age-25
> Educ-15+5
> English-20
> SS-5
> Total=70
> Thanks in advance. Went to CPA and they said it's a new application that will cost me $520 so I'm considering to get reassessment or you think just stick to Mgmt acctn and wait?
> Any advice about NAATI exam too? Thanks again😊



Instead of reassessing as General Accountant, I'd try to increase my points to 70 if I were you.


----------



## ctttest

natali-new said:


> Thank you ! Overall English is 8. And experience is max possible score confirmed by CPA.
> Am I correct that in case I have been invited by jun 17 and after jul 17 there will be no accountant in SOL I'll have grant in any way as already got my invitation??


No worries. it will be processed as usual.


----------



## ashmiya

*DIBP employment assessment*

Skilled employment
Evidence of any claimed skilled employment or self-employment in the 10 year period immediately before you were invited to apply, such as:
employment references
contracts, pay slips, tax returns, group certificates
evidence that you have been self-employed
any other documents that you provided to the relevant assessing authority to obtain your skills assessment, including any documents relating to your employment history.

The above is what i found on the DIBP website under 189 document checklist ...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim have you visted immi tracker recently? I can see numbers of 70+5 with proficient English is increasing rapidly as compare to previous months. Is there any specific reason you could see?


----------



## ashmiya

When someone receives an invitation for 190 visa does that also count towards the total count of 189 visa ....


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim have you visted immi tracker recently? I can see numbers of 70+5 with proficient English is increasing rapidly as compare to previous months. Is there any specific reason you could see?


I did not follow immi tracker much, i am not too sure about increasing 70 pointers


----------



## jontymorgan

ashmiya said:


> When someone receives an invitation for 190 visa does that also count towards the total count of 189 visa ....


No, 190 visas don't count toward the 189 visa quota.


----------



## sadduaks

Hello mates!!

As per my understanding, when you apply for Skill Assessment, you have two options. Either you can go for an Qualification assessment or you can go for a Combo assessment of Qualification and Work experience.

Advantage of doing combo: CPA/ICAA are in better position to evaluate your work experience for your occupation. They have more experienced assessing officer who can check the relevancy of your work ex. 
I am sure the final authority of acceptance lies with Case Officer, but you will definitely be in for a lesser stringent review if you have already been assessed by CPA/ICAA for work experience. CO will only then take into account the genuineness in terms of fake claim. 

regards


----------



## helphelp2

Hello 

I submitted my EOI on 11th december with superior english (70+5) for NSW 
I am just wondering that there is a question that.... Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
I answered no to this, would it affect the response time?
and if yes can i submit another EOI with same details and just change the answer to this question.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## natali-new

ctttest said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ! Overall English is 8. And experience is max possible score confirmed by CPA.
> Am I correct that in case I have been invited by jun 17 and after jul 17 there will be no accountant in SOL I'll have grant in any way as already got my invitation??
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. it will be processed as usual.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind comments !!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Accountants = 13/09/2016

Auditors = 2/11/16 

So all in all as expected general accountants with 70 points today will have to wait for unlimited time because the backlog is expanding every single day and one should have long visa expirey to win the battle.


----------



## jkfooty1

This is so depressing, only if they would've put any restriction last year like PY prg etc we wouldn't have seen this day. Anyways more 70 points means either +79 each in PTE, Naati/Experience + PY + 65 PTE.

CPA taking ages to assess skill employment means candidates have got experience which they are availing

Why only Accounting that's suffering


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> This is so depressing, only if they would've put any restriction last year like PY prg etc we wouldn't have seen this day. Anyways more 70 points means either +79 each in PTE, Naati/Experience + PY + 65 PTE.
> 
> CPA taking ages to assess skill employment means candidates have got experience which they are availing
> 
> Why only Accounting that's suffering


Even you have py+exp+proficient with right age and education points you still have 70+5 with proficient which isnt enough for 190 and for 189 you must have years of expirey in yours visa so till today if you want 189 bring 75 points even with proficient and if you want 190 bring 70+5 with Superior.


----------



## abishma

I think there is no point in waiting for a miracle to happen if you have 70+5 proficient English. PTE is the way to go. Any suggestions where can I get online help to prepare, tips etc? Thanks


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> Accountants = 13/09/2016
> 
> Auditors = 2/11/16
> 
> So all in all as expected general accountants with 70 points today will have to wait for unlimited time because the backlog is expanding every single day and one should have long visa expirey to win the battle.


Thank GOD I was stressed because of Auditors cutoff as I lodged my EOI on 2/11 at 7:09pm 
Hopefully will get mine in this round and withdraw 190 straight away


----------



## NP101

By the way I got my 190 approval after 3 months


----------



## NP101

It's really horrible for Accountants this year though, Worst than the last year


----------



## Rab nawaz

NP101 said:


> Thank GOD I was stressed because of Auditors cutoff as I lodged my EOI on 2/11 at 7:09pm
> Hopefully will get mine in this round and withdraw 190 straight away


Dont withdraw anything i mean you cant trust them for a second, one typo can change the whole story wish you best of luck.


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank GOD I was stressed because of Auditors cutoff as I lodged my EOI on 2/11 at 7:09pm
> Hopefully will get mine in this round and withdraw 190 straight away
> 
> 
> 
> Dont withdraw anything i mean you cant trust them for a second, one typo can change the whole story wish you best of luck.
Click to expand...

Not even after the invite bro?


----------



## azerty

NP101 said:


> Not even after the invite bro?


If it's on a seperate eoi, just suspend it. Waiting for your good news on Feb 1st.


----------



## NP101

azerty said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even after the invite bro?
> 
> 
> 
> If it's on a seperate eoi, just suspend it. Waiting for your good news on Feb 1st.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's seperate, I will do once I will get it 
Cheers man


----------



## Rab nawaz

NP101 said:


> Yeah it's seperate, I will do once I will get it
> Cheers man


They have cleared upto 12:05 Am so your EOI is ready to fly in few weeks but make sure everything is cleared before withdrawing the other Eoi.


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's seperate, I will do once I will get it
> Cheers man
> 
> 
> 
> They have cleared upto 12:05 Am so your EOI is ready to fly in few weeks but make sure everything is cleared before withdrawing the other Eoi.
Click to expand...

Yeah sure bud


----------



## Qasimkhan

Bad year for Accountants


----------



## ashmiya

I see a * beside accountants under the occupation ceiling list i n DBIP .
Does this mean accountants are flagged for the next yr or that it is under pro rata ????

Regards

Ash


----------



## varunjajoo

*Should I wait for the Skill Employment Assessment results*

I have applied for the Skill Employment Assessment from CA ANZ, and I guess they'll get back to me in a couple of weeks. 
Should I increase my points for the Work Experience right away or should I wait for the CA ANZ report. 

I can always provide my supporting docs to DIBP as well in case I havent got the report from CA ANZ by the time I get my invite.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

helphelp2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 11th december with superior english (70+5) for NSW
> I am just wondering that there is a question that.... Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?
> I answered no to this, would it affect the response time?
> and if yes can i submit another EOI with same details and just change the answer to this question.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Did you get your nomination? Timing and point wise we're similar so hopefully we could update each other.


----------



## davidlk03

Just a quick one,

Please withdraw your 190 or 189 EOI if you have already received any one of it.
Getting two in hand won't let u do anything if there is an invitation for you.
You have the same rights as 189 0r 190.

Or if there is a rejection in anyone of that(189/190) it's no way you can apply for another back after a rejection is already made. So putting a lot of EOIs in the system won't help you by getting multiple invitations.just let other people have that opportunities.

It's a lot of people who must have multiple EOIs in the system who fail to withdraw or don't want to as they may think securing a lot of invitations would make them ahead.. of one is rejected or they will wait for 60 days and see if they receive 189. That causes the invitation trend to push back to 2 months.

Thanks
One factor can't be ignored of such a bad year for Accountants is having multiple EOIS AND GETTING INVITATIONS IN BOTH OF THEM and as well as for 190 state. So getting invitations and not using them just push the invitations trend back to 60 days that's the expiry date..


----------



## mumbaica3456

Had a technical query... If I have 75 + 5 points, will I be considered in date wise cut off or will I be preferred over someone having 70 + 5 regardless of date of filing application?


----------



## Bea12

Hello guys
I need more points to improve my score for 190NSW. I'm considering sitting for NAATI exam. Any advice which exam should I take? Is paraprofessional accepted? Translator or interpreter? Also, i can't find much material online to help me prepare for the exam any advice guys... Thank you


----------



## sadduaks

Hello Mates,

I am planning to submit an EOI for 189 with 70 points as of now. I am expecting to reach 75 points in couple of weeks time once my CPA assessment is out. My query to the experts:

My Points breakup currently:

Age - 25 
Edu - 15 
PTE - 20
Exp.- 10. Expecting this to reach 15 after CPA assessment outcome. 

1. Should I submit EOI only for 189?
2. If I submit 190 NSW as well, when can I expect an invite from NSW looking at the current scenario?
3. How long is this NSW invite valid? 

Appreciate your quick response on this.

thanks and regards
Aks


----------



## azerty

mumbaica3456 said:


> Had a technical query... If I have 75 + 5 points, will I be considered in date wise cut off or will I be preferred over someone having 70 + 5 regardless of date of filing application?


You will be considered over 70+5. But 75 is enough for a 189 invite pretty much right away, any reason why you are looking at 190?


----------



## azerty

sadduaks said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I am planning to submit an EOI for 189 with 70 points as of now. I am expecting to reach 75 points in couple of weeks time once my CPA assessment is out. My query to the experts:
> 
> My Points breakup currently:
> 
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> PTE - 20
> Exp.- 10. Expecting this to reach 15 after CPA assessment outcome.
> 
> 1. Should I submit EOI only for 189?
> 2. If I submit 190 NSW as well, when can I expect an invite from NSW looking at the current scenario?
> 3. How long is this NSW invite valid?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this.
> 
> thanks and regards
> Aks


1) Personally, I will drop 190 and just wait for 189 once I have 75.
3) 14 days.


----------



## mumbaica3456

azerty said:


> You will be considered over 70+5. But 75 is enough for a 189 invite pretty much right away, any reason why you are looking at 190?


No Actually I am not aware whether to file EOI with ticking both 189 and 190 options or only 189. Which one is better? I am yet awaiting my skill assessment.


----------



## ashmiya

sadduaks said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I am planning to submit an EOI for 189 with 70 points as of now. I am expecting to reach 75 points in couple of weeks time once my CPA assessment is out. My query to the experts:
> 
> My Points breakup currently:
> 
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> PTE - 20
> Exp.- 10. Expecting this to reach 15 after CPA assessment outcome.
> 
> 1. Should I submit EOI only for 189?
> 2. If I submit 190 NSW as well, when can I expect an invite from NSW looking at the current scenario?
> 3. How long is this NSW invite valid?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this.
> 
> thanks and regards
> Aks



Hello AKS 

I would do the same ....

File a 189 with 70p and then wait for the update from CPA ...
Once i receive a positive outcome from CPA ,update my EOI to 75...
Based on the present scenario it looks like 75p and 80p for 189 are getting their invite in the 1st round following their EOI submission....
If thats the case then why bother 190....

And they give you only 14days for 190 thats too short...

if you see my signature ...thats one reason why i havnt submitted my 190 yet...

Good luck 

Regards

Ash


----------



## azerty

mumbaica3456 said:


> No Actually I am not aware whether to file EOI with ticking both 189 and 190 options or only 189. Which one is better? I am yet awaiting my skill assessment.


If you have the points you claim, 189 invites are pretty much instant at 75 points. Just make sure you have your skills assessment first.


----------



## mumbaica3456

azerty said:


> If you have the points you claim, 189 invites are pretty much instant at 75 points. Just make sure you have your skills assessment first.


Yes I am 29 yrs so age 30 pts.
PTE - 20 points
Education- CA and BCom - so 15 pts and 
Work ex of 6+ years apart from articleship of 3 yrs - 10 points.

I hope I am correct in my calculation. 

So if I get invite for 189, I need not bother with proceeding with 190 invite?? Or how does this work. I am not getting my head around the process...


----------



## sumitsagar

can you send me a pm we can discuss regarding naati


Bea12 said:


> Hello guys
> I need more points to improve my score for 190NSW. I'm considering sitting for NAATI exam. Any advice which exam should I take? Is paraprofessional accepted? Translator or interpreter? Also, i can't find much material online to help me prepare for the exam any advice guys... Thank you


----------



## Attentionseeker

sadduaks said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> I am planning to submit an EOI for 189 with 70 points as of now. I am expecting to reach 75 points in couple of weeks time once my CPA assessment is out. My query to the experts:
> 
> My Points breakup currently:
> 
> Age - 25
> Edu - 15
> PTE - 20
> Exp.- 10. Expecting this to reach 15 after CPA assessment outcome.
> 
> 1. Should I submit EOI only for 189?
> 2. If I submit 190 NSW as well, when can I expect an invite from NSW looking at the current scenario?
> 3. How long is this NSW invite valid?
> 
> Appreciate your quick response on this.
> 
> thanks and regards
> Aks


Can I ask how are you claiming 15 points for experience? Not sure how can someone under the age of 25 and is overseas have 8 years of experience! Or maybe you are above 32.


----------



## sadduaks

Attentionseeker said:


> Can I ask how are you claiming 15 points for experience? Not sure how can someone under the age of 25 and is overseas have 8 years of experience! Or maybe you are above 32.


I am claiming 25 points for age as i fall in 33-39 year category. I have over 14 years experience.


----------



## ashmiya

Attentionseeker said:


> Can I ask how are you claiming 15 points for experience? Not sure how can someone under the age of 25 and is overseas have 8 years of experience! Or maybe you are above 32.


Why is that not possible ....
I finished my graduation in may 2005 and started working right from Sep 2005 .....
By now I have more than 10yrs exp....

Hence why is that not possible ?


----------



## ashmiya

ashmiya said:


> Why is that not possible ....
> I finished my graduation in may 2005 and started working right from Sep 2005 .....
> By now I have more than 10yrs exp....
> 
> Hence why is that not possible ?


I am exactly 32 and started working from 22.....

didnt mean anything offensive bro ...

regards

Ash


----------



## Nomaddie

ashmiya said:


> Attentionseeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how are you claiming 15 points for experience? Not sure how can someone under the age of 25 and is overseas have 8 years of experience! Or maybe you are above 32.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that not possible ....
> I finished my graduation in may 2005 and started working right from Sep 2005 .....
> By now I have more than 10yrs exp....
> 
> Hence why is that not possible ?
Click to expand...

Exact same situation for me. I don't understand the confusion. Perfectly possible. 

Also, I don't understand the relevance of Attentionseeker's point about being overseas. Nowhere does it state that any of the 8 years needs to be onshore.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Just a random thought. All those people who are now applying with tons and tons of exp, what were you guys doing in the past 2-3 years when getting PR was an easy thing. I still remember people getting 190 with 55 points in first half of 2015. Pretty sure you all would have got 65+ at that time too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

SumitWadhawan said:


> Just a random thought. All those people who are now applying with tons and tons of exp, what were you guys doing in the past 2-3 years when getting PR was an easy thing. I still remember people getting 190 with 55 points in first half of 2015. Pretty sure you all would have got 65+ at that time too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not sure what the point is in expressing this thought. We don't have to have lived our whole lives with a goal for obtaining an Australian PR. Any number of reasons for someone deciding to apply in their 30s or later.


----------



## Nomaddie

I did think this thread was supposed to be about helping each other. 

Lately there has been a lot of sniping, arguing, accusations or just general off topic discussions/opinions being thrown about. 

Specifically "This Thread is for accountants who submitted their EOI and awaiting the invite both visa sc 189 & 190". 

Would be nice if things could stay relevant for a while.


----------



## Attentionseeker

ashmiya said:


> Why is that not possible ....
> I finished my graduation in may 2005 and started working right from Sep 2005 .....
> By now I have more than 10yrs exp....
> 
> Hence why is that not possible ?


Because if you're 24, there is no way you can have 8 years of relevant work experience. but if you are above 32, then that makes sense. Normally we see people who are onshore and recent graduates or those with limited experience in this thread. But there seem to be a new trend of people in the 33-39 age bracket in the queue as it gets more competitive. In that age bracket, most people are claiming 15 points of experience so it makes it much easier for them to get to 70 or above score, especially with the help of PTE. it doesn't look good for recent graduates unfortunately.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Thread topic EOI SUBMITTED ACCOUNTANTS. I didnt understand whats wrong with you guys as soon someone having 65 or 70 points they just jump in and start asking irrelavant questions like when did they will invite him or why they arnt inviting him and then they just disappear in 2 days. Second, Guys this thread isnt design to discuss how you get the points and before posting anything atleast read some pages and try to spend some weeks on the same thread so you will understand everything.


----------



## Bea12

sumitsagar said:


> can you send me a pm we can discuss regarding naati



Hello have you sat for the exam? Any advice how to pass the exam? I badly needs 5 points and would appreciate your help im a Filipino by the way so looking for either fil to eng or the other way. Thank you



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

Rab nawaz said:


> Thread topic EOI SUBMITTED ACCOUNTANTS. I didnt understand whats wrong with you guys as soon someone having 65 or 70 points they just jump in and start asking irrelavant questions like when did they will invite him or why they arnt inviting him and then they just disappear in 2 days. Second, Guys this thread isnt design to discuss how you get the points and before posting anything atleast read some pages and try to spend some weeks on the same thread so you will understand everything.


Hi frnd. 
Hope u can answ me on this.i have lodged EOI in Nov to NSW and NT for Accountant Gen . Bt as per my agent i may nt gt invited frm NSW since i have only 65 points. So m still waitin to here somthin gud from NT.bt no response so far. 😕😕
In this case if i come to ausi through Student Visa wil it cancel my current EOI s ? Can i come and update my EOI by gainin more points ? Pls advice 😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Rab nawaz said:


> Accountants = 13/09/2016
> 
> Auditors = 2/11/16
> 
> So all in all as expected general accountants with 70 points today will have to wait for unlimited time because the backlog is expanding every single day and one should have long visa expirey to win the battle.


Hi Guys  

I am new here. I have a question, if say my visa is expiring and I still haven't received the invitation. Can I go back to Indonesia and wait for my invitation there? Or do I have to apply for a student visa to prolong my stay in the country waiting to be invited?


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

mumbaica3456 said:


> Had a technical query... If I have 75 + 5 points, will I be considered in date wise cut off or will I be preferred over someone having 70 + 5 regardless of date of filing application?


If you have 75+5 pts, you will be invited before all the 70+5 pointers regardless of the EOI submission time.


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hi friends,


I was looking for help with PTE as I want to improve my score, if any you got any material which could help me, I would be of great help and your responses would be highly appreciated . Thanks in advance .


----------



## jkfooty1

Bsrsyd said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> I was looking for help with PTE as I want to improve my score, if any you got any material which could help me, I would be of great help and your responses would be highly appreciated . Thanks in advance .


Refer to PTE thread. CHeers


----------



## Ahamudul

I have 70 points from 9th December (general accountant) 

I am thinking to get married for 5 extra points. 

It seems 70 points not enough for a invitation. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am new here. I have a question, if say my visa is expiring and I still haven't received the invitation. Can I go back to Indonesia and wait for my invitation there? Or do I have to apply for a student visa to prolong my stay in the country waiting to be invited?


You can. Being on or offshore doesn't affect your chances of an invite.


----------



## Ahamudul

Any invitation from NSW 190 General Accountant ?

Please share with us. 

I will appreciate your time and consideration. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> Any invitation from NSW 190 General Accountant ?
> 
> Please share with us.
> 
> I will appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Already asked many people but there is complete silence not even a single candidate invited.


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Already asked many people but there is complete silence not even a single candidate invited.


Hmm,

I have 3 Weeks visa left.

I am going to apply for new student visa. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

Ahamudul said:


> Any invitation from NSW 190 General Accountant ?
> 
> Please share with us.
> 
> I will appreciate your time and consideration.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




I got for External auditor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Saad55 said:


> I got for External auditor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please break down your points 

Do you have 79 in PTE or experience 

How long did you wait?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Saad55 said:


> I got for External auditor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superior English ?


----------



## Saad55

Rab nawaz said:


> Superior English ?




Yes superior English.. 
does superior English and work experience has a priority.. just asking for a friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

Ahamudul said:


> Please break down your points
> 
> Do you have 79 in PTE or experience
> 
> How long did you wait?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk




Age 30
Aus qualified 5
Qualification 15
Pte 20
Professional year 5

Total 75 points.

I lodged on 8th Jan and got the very first Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

Saad55 said:


> Age 30
> Aus qualified 5
> Qualification 15
> Pte 20
> Professional year 5
> 
> Total 75 points.
> 
> I lodged on 8th Jan and got the very first Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does it mean you got your 190 invite on 13th Jan?


----------



## Ahamudul

Saad55 said:


> Yes superior English..
> does superior English and work experience has a priority.. just asking for a friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Priority number one is point.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

azerty said:


> Does it mean you got your 190 invite on 13th Jan?




Yes


----------



## Rab nawaz

Saad55 said:


> Yes



Yes State is only looking for 70+5 with Superior English.


----------



## Saad55

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes State is only looking for 70+5 with Superior English.




What if someone has 70 + 5 with proficient English? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Saad55 said:


> What if someone has 70 + 5 with proficient English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dozens of EOIs are pending on immitracker and the only missing thing is Superior English and 70 points, even the candidates having years of experience.


----------



## powell

Anyone got their NSW nomination approved recently? My application is 2 weeks old now..


----------



## Saad55

powell said:


> Anyone got their NSW nomination approved recently? My application is 2 weeks old now..




Normal
Processing time is 3 months as specified on their website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powell

Saad55 said:


> Normal
> Processing time is 3 months as specified on their website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, but fastest I've seen was 1 week, average was 2 weeks, and the longest was around 1 month..


----------



## natali-new

What you mean superior ? 8 overall ? At immitracker I can see only one figure related to English level.


----------



## amir577

*Name confusion*

Hi, 

i got my invitation, and i am in the middle of adding information in immiAccount, i just realized that when i submitted my EOI i entered my full name in "Family Name" section, because i dont have a family name, and i am doing it same for ImmiAccount, but when i saw my passport they have broken it down to family name and sir name. 

so at this point i dont know what to do, should break it down to family and sir name or should i enter same as i entered as EOI

Seniors please advise, Thank you in advance

Amir


----------



## Nomaddie

powell said:


> Saad55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normal
> Processing time is 3 months as specified on their website
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but fastest I've seen was 1 week, average was 2 weeks, and the longest was around 1 month..
Click to expand...

Mine took 8 weeks. Someone with same code, same point breakdown and from same country was invited 2 weeks after me and was approved before me. Asking others how if they've been approved or not, wont give you any ideas when yours will be approved. They give a 3 month time line for a reason. Until that deadline passes, there is nothing to be done.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Nomaddie said:


> Mine took 8 weeks. Someone with same code, same point breakdown and from same country was invited 2 weeks after me and was approved before me. Asking others how if they've been approved or not, wont give you any ideas when yours will be approved. They give a 3 month time line for a reason. Until that deadline passes, there is nothing to be done.


I think it all depends on the nature of the application. How straight forward, how much of the actual paperwork the Department of Industry needs to go through. These should determine the processing time. I too have been waiting for 2 weeks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Oneshift

Hello Guys, I am waiting for CPA migration skill assessment (submitted on 11th Jan).
Can I go ahead and file EOI as well?
Can I update details in EOI (about improved PTE marks and skill assessment completion) at a later stage? or will it be a new application?

Can anyone please help!


----------



## jontymorgan

reishigupta said:


> Hello Guys, I am waiting for CPA migration skill assessment (submitted on 11th Jan).
> Can I go ahead and file EOI as well?
> Can I update details in EOI (about improved PTE marks and skill assessment completion) at a later stage? or will it be a new application?
> 
> Can anyone please help!


You can't file an EOI without an approved skills assessment as you are required to enter the reference and date of the skills assessment in the EOI before submission.

Once you have the approved skills assessment then you can file the EOI with your current PTE marks. You can then update the EOI later if you get better PTE marks which increase your points for English.


----------



## Saad55

reishigupta said:


> Hello Guys, I am waiting for CPA migration skill assessment (submitted on 11th Jan).
> 
> Can I go ahead and file EOI as well?
> 
> Can I update details in EOI (about improved PTE marks and skill assessment completion) at a later stage? or will it be a new application?
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please help!




Unfortunately you cannot go ahead until you get your skill assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

And just a follow up question, how long will CPA Australia take to come back with results?

They have already asked me for few docs (like all the mark sheets for CA) on 2nd day after first submission.


----------



## Oneshift

One more question: Seniors please help!

If I pursue and complete CPA Australia (given I am CA already in India), will the same suffice for Australian Study requirement to yield 5 points?


----------



## FrozeN666

Guys what happens if we don't get PR while we are on 485 visa?

Can we get another visa, like maybe another student visa or something else? I tried looking for this answer but i couldn't find anything.


----------



## Saad55

FrozeN666 said:


> Guys what happens if we don't get PR while we are on 485 visa?
> 
> Can we get another visa, like maybe another student visa or something else? I tried looking for this answer but i couldn't find anything.




Yes you can go back on student visa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

reishigupta said:


> And just a follow up question, how long will CPA Australia take to come back with results?
> 
> They have already asked me for few docs (like all the mark sheets for CA) on 2nd day after first submission.





reishigupta said:


> One more question: Seniors please help!
> 
> If I pursue and complete CPA Australia (given I am CA already in India), will the same suffice for Australian Study requirement to yield 5 points?


Not a CPA thread. Ask your questions on a relevant thread.


----------



## Nomaddie

This thread manages to stay relevant for about 2 posts.

It is supposed to be for those of us who have ALREADY submitted EOIs for 189 and 190. It is not about CPA assessments, whether or not we think you should get married to gain points, how to help you pass PTE etc. There are other active threads for those questions. Please direct your queries there. Or, as someone else already said, at least spend time reading this thread to see if you're questions have already been answered.


----------



## powell

juliagillardfanboy said:


> I think it all depends on the nature of the application. How straight forward, how much of the actual paperwork the Department of Industry needs to go through. These should determine the processing time. I too have been waiting for 2 weeks :fingerscrossed:


Wow, based on your signature, we are exactly the same with the dates, hope we get our nomination approval soon!


----------



## powell

Hi Guys,

I'm currently on a TR 485 visa expiring Nov 2018, I recently got my invitation to apply for nomination to NSW 190. I submitted it, and now waiting for the approval of the State.

However, I will be overseas for the next 2 weeks, and there is a chance that I will get the approval while i'm outside Australia.

My question is: Can I lodge my 190 while overseas? I'm currently under 485 visa.

Thanks


----------



## Attentionseeker

reishigupta said:


> One more question: Seniors please help!
> 
> If I pursue and complete CPA Australia (given I am CA already in India), will the same suffice for Australian Study requirement to yield 5 points?



CPA Australia won't give me you any points. You have to do a masters (2 years) or an undergraduate degree to get 5 points for Australian study requirement.


----------



## Nomaddie

powell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently on a TR 485 visa expiring Nov 2018, I recently got my invitation to apply for nomination to NSW 190. I submitted it, and now waiting for the approval of the State.
> 
> However, I will be overseas for the next 2 weeks, and there is a chance that I will get the approval while i'm outside Australia.
> 
> My question is: Can I lodge my 190 while overseas? I'm currently under 485 visa.
> 
> Thanks


There is no requirement to be in the country when lodging a visa or waiting for approval. I've Lodged outside Australia and will still be outside the country when it is approved.


----------



## S_SHO

Hi guys, thanks for sharing loads of great info. 
I have a question relating to my EOI, even though I know the depressing situation with accountants. I filed my EOI on 7th December 2016, with 70 points in the Accountant (General) category. Will it be impossible to get an invite before the last round of the year (in June 2017)?
My points breakdown are Age 30, English 20, Education 15, Naati 5


----------



## chubb

S_SHO said:


> Hi guys, thanks for sharing loads of great info.
> I have a question relating to my EOI, even though I know the depressing situation with accountants. I filed my EOI on 7th December 2016, with 70 points in the Accountant (General) category. Will it be impossible to get an invite before the last round of the year (in June 2017)?
> My points breakdown are Age 30, English 20, Education 15, Naati 5


Correct me if I was wrong but I think it is impossible for you to get an 189 invite this financial year.

However I believe you stand a chance to be invited by NSW if you choose 190.


----------



## andreyx108b

powell said:


> Anyone got their NSW nomination approved recently? My application is 2 weeks old now..




Usually takes 3-6 weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

powell said:


> Yes, but fastest I've seen was 1 week, average was 2 weeks, and the longest was around 1 month..




This is incorrect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bea12

S_SHO said:


> Hi guys, thanks for sharing loads of great info.
> I have a question relating to my EOI, even though I know the depressing situation with accountants. I filed my EOI on 7th December 2016, with 70 points in the Accountant (General) category. Will it be impossible to get an invite before the last round of the year (in June 2017)?
> My points breakdown are Age 30, English 20, Education 15, Naati 5




Hello there, kindly please share your NAATi experience... Any advice abt the exam? Thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

itsfrans said:


> Could you provide your points breakdown for NSW invitation? and is your DOE 28 September? That's a pretty quick invite


Hi Frans, When you put through your work experience. Did they call your employer to verify? Did you get your work experience assessed by CA or CPA? 

Thanks


----------



## chinkyjenn

itsfrans said:


> Could you provide your points breakdown for NSW invitation? and is your DOE 28 September? That's a pretty quick invite


Hi Frans, When you put through your work experience. Did they call your employer to verify? Did you get your work experience assessed by CA or CPA? 

Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi. Did you sit paraprofessional interpreter or translator test? 



S_SHO said:


> Hi guys, thanks for sharing loads of great info.
> I have a question relating to my EOI, even though I know the depressing situation with accountants. I filed my EOI on 7th December 2016, with 70 points in the Accountant (General) category. Will it be impossible to get an invite before the last round of the year (in June 2017)?
> My points breakdown are Age 30, English 20, Education 15, Naati 5


----------



## sumitsagar

Bea12 can you shoot me an email at aminsagar 123 at gmail



Bea12 said:


> Hello there, kindly please share your NAATi experience... Any advice abt the exam? Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Qasimkhan said:


> You have superior english? Then 100% u wil get an invitation in coming round


Hi guys, 
How can you be so sure that 70 pointers with superior English will be invited by NSW for V190? If I pass my PTE in mid February with 79 - what do you think my chance of being invited by NSW? 

Thank you guys...ray2: I am so desperate right now


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How can you be so sure that 70 pointers with superior English will be invited by NSW for V190? If I pass my PTE in mid February with 79 - what do you think my chance of being invited by NSW?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys...ray2: I am so desperate right now




Anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> Anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Accountant 221111
So currently I have 60 points, and I plan to take my PTE in February hoping to get 79-- then I will have 70 points. 
I then will lodge V189 and V190. 
What is my chance? 

Thank you for your help


----------



## Rab nawaz

chinkyjenn said:


> Accountant 221111
> So currently I have 60 points, and I plan to take my PTE in February hoping to get 79-- then I will have 70 points.
> I then will lodge V189 and V190.
> What is my chance?
> 
> Thank you for your help



There is a huge difference between if and if not so pay attention on practice and you can see on immitracker people with superior and 70 points are getting invititions within few working days.


----------



## Qasimkhan

chinkyjenn said:


> Accountant 221111
> So currently I have 60 points, and I plan to take my PTE in February hoping to get 79-- then I will have 70 points.
> I then will lodge V189 and V190.
> What is my chance?
> 
> Thank you for your help


Your chances are bright but please crack pte first 😉


----------



## chinkyjenn

Qasimkhan said:


> Your chances are bright but please crack pte first &#55357;&#56841;





Rab nawaz said:


> There is a huge difference between if and if not so pay attention on practice and you can see on immitracker people with superior and 70 points are getting invititions within few working days.


Thank you Guys! 

I know I am trying. I was just asking because I've been reading this thread and I noticed there are many people with 70 points that are still waiting to be invited....


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Your chances are bright but please crack pte first




Qasim

Have you updated your eoi to 70 points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Your chances are bright but please crack pte first




Bro, he can do nati and achieve additional 5 points. He can be 75 points. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Qasim
> 
> Have you updated your eoi to 70 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 more days to go☝


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> 2 more days to go☝




So you can join the club of 70 pointers. 

Good luck bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Bro, he can do nati and achieve additional 5 points. He can be 75 points.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes hard but not impossible


----------



## chinkyjenn

Best of luck for those who are still waiting to be invited


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> So you can join the club of 70 pointers.
> 
> Good luck bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but i am aware of current situation i am looking for 5 more points


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes but i am aware of current situation i am looking for 5 more points


I dont think so Qasim you have 70+5 with superior and nsw studies and 2 years stay as well. In my view, there are visible chances you will be invited in few weeks.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont think so Qasim you have 70+5 with superior and nsw studies and 2 years stay as well. In my view, there are visible chances you will be invited in few weeks.


I dnt have superior eng, my eng is not that good


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I dnt have superior eng, my eng is not that good


Still there is a hope if by any chance they will organise some rounds atleast you are standing infront of 65+5 and second these 2 months will make it crystal clear either you should go for 5 more points or not and if at the end of the day 5 more points are the solution in that case at 75 points you dont need long visa to win this game as soon you got 5 more points the next week you will be invited in 189.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Still there is a hope if by any chance they will organise some rounds atleast you are standing infront of 65+5 and second these 2 months will make it crystal clear either you should go for 5 more points or not and if at the end of the day 5 more points are the solution in that case at 75 points you dont need long visa to win this game as soon you got 5 more points the next week you will be invited in 189.


Agree with you 100%, lets see how nsw goes with bulk round.


----------



## ashmiya

*NSW visa*



Qasimkhan said:


> Agree with you 100%, lets see how nsw goes with bulk round.


Hey Qasim 

Can you give me an headsup
when are we expecting the NSW bulk round 

I need to submit a different EOI for 190 NSW and wait for NSW to invite me and only then any a process on the NSW will start ....

Am i right ???? Kindly correct me if i am wrong ....

I am getting ready to apply for NSW 70+5 Proficient eng....

Thank you

Ash


----------



## Qasimkhan

:loco:


ashmiya said:


> Hey Qasim
> 
> Can you give me an headsup
> when are we expecting the NSW bulk round
> 
> I need to submit a different EOI for 190 NSW and wait for NSW to invite me and only then any a process on the NSW will start ....
> 
> Am i right ???? Kindly correct me if i am wrong ....
> 
> I am getting ready to apply for NSW 70+5 Proficient eng....
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Ash


Usually they do in feb-march but this time i dnt think so they R going to do, because 
They already have done one big round in oct


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Still there is a hope if by any chance they will organise some rounds atleast you are standing infront of 65+5 and second these 2 months will make it crystal clear either you should go for 5 more points or not and if at the end of the day 5 more points are the solution in that case at 75 points you dont need long visa to win this game as soon you got 5 more points the next week you will be invited in 189.


Agree with you 100%, lets see how nsw goes with bulk round.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> :loco:
> Usually they do in feb-march but this time i dnt think so they R going to do, because
> They already have done one big round in oct


Just be positive guys.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Just be positive guys.


Ground reality is crystal clear so we have to accept the truth.


189 = 75 or with 70 points you must have long long years of visa expirey and EOI validity as well.

190 = 70+5 with Superior


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Just be positive guys.


Hope for the best


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Ground reality is crystal clear so we have to accept the truth.
> 
> 
> 189 = 75 or with 70 points you must have long long years of visa expirey and EOI validity as well.
> 
> 190 = 70+5 with Superior


I partially agree with you. We can be positive by achieving higher score in PTE which will add additional points or doing nati etc...


----------



## natali-new

Dear all, please advise if management accountant and general accountant are in the same queue?


----------



## chinkyjenn

Qasimkhan said:


> I think in reference letter company official address, contact, and the person who is writing letter his contact should be included.


My friend claimed her work experience from a company who went under. So she submitted the reference letter on a plain A4 (without company letter head) and signed by the ex director. She got her PR! IMMI didn't even check the company. I guess she was lucky.


----------



## Bea12

Guys my eoi stands at 65 points superior english and applied at NSW. Obviously it's not competitve enough to get an invite so im planning to sit for NAATI. I'm a Filipino and there's a paraprofessional interpreter exam and professional translator on march. I'm not confident with prof as I'm new to the system but people are saying interpreter is harder than translator. Any advice please...thanks a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

chinkyjenn said:


> My friend claimed her work experience from a company who went under. So she submitted the reference letter on a plain A4 (without company letter head) and signed by the ex director. She got her PR! IMMI didn't even check the company. I guess she was lucky.


Yes i have seen similar case earlier


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hello guys,

I have question that my Eoi was created on 11 Oct 2015 with 60 points which I have updated to 70 in September 2016 , just wanted to know in which month and year my Eoi would expire. Appreciate your replies.


----------



## Ahamudul

Bsrsyd said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have question that my Eoi was created on 11 Oct 2015 with 60 points which I have updated to 70 in September 2016 , just wanted to know in which month and year my Eoi would expire. Appreciate your replies.


EOI is valid for 2 years only. 

Your EOI is valid until 11 Oct 2017.

Don't worry, I guess you will receive invitation very soon. 

May I ask, what is the date of your 70 points? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bsrsyd

25 September


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> EOI is valid for 2 years only.
> 
> Your EOI is valid until 11 Oct 2017.
> 
> Don't worry, I guess you will receive invitation very soon.
> 
> May I ask, what is the date of your 70 points?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Ahmed what if someone just filed another fresh EOI instead of updating old EOI will they consider the new EOI date after adding more points or what will be the situation.??


----------



## Ahamudul

Rab nawaz said:


> Ahmed what if someone just filed another fresh EOI instead of updating old EOI will they consider the new EOI date after adding more points or what will be the situation.??


Every time you increase your points by updating EOI, you have a new Date of Effect. 

Yes, you may consider lodging new EOI instead of updating. It's almost the same. 

But,the difference is, if you and me same points and same date of effect, you will be invited first as your EOI is lodged earlier than me.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> Every time you increase your points by updating EOI, you have a new Date of Effect.
> 
> Yes, you may consider lodging new EOI instead of updating. It's almost the same.
> 
> But,the difference is, if you and me same points and same date of effect, you will be invited first as your EOI is lodged earlier than me.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


New date of effect means 2 year new validity or what? Second bro, ofcourse the candidate got more points but he dont have enough visa to remain in the game lets suppose myself gonna update on 70 soon but i dont think so i have enough visa to fight with current cut offs so instead of updating the old EOI which is gonna expired soon what you recomment do i have to file another new fresh EOI with 70 points so the validity will be for next 2 years and even i will move back to student visa i will be in the game and may be after numbers of months i will get a chance in sub class 189 ???


----------



## Ahamudul

Update the old EOI as it doesn't costs any money or time.

Should lodged new fresh EOI which would be valid for another 2 years.

Which day you will updated your EOI to 70 points? 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ahamudul said:


> Update the old EOI as it doesn't costs any money or time.
> 
> Should lodged new fresh EOI which would be valid for another 2 years.
> 
> Which day you will updated your EOI to 70 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


April 2017 and i am assuming all variables constant such as i have assumed nsw is not looking for anyone with 10 points of English so even in worst case i should be in the game for 189 and for that purpose i need maximum validity of my EOI so i will moveback to study visa but may be after 19 or 20 months i will have a chance for 189.


----------



## ashmiya

Rab nawaz said:


> April 2017 and i am assuming all variables constant such as i have assumed nsw is not looking for anyone with 10 points of English so even in worst case i should be in the game for 189 and for that purpose i need maximum validity of my EOI so i will moveback to study visa but may be after 19 or 20 months i will have a chance for 189.


A question related to the same...

So when we update a EOI ,is it valid for 2 yrs from the update date...

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

I need to submit a different EOI for 190 NSW and wait for NSW to invite me and only then any a process on the NSW will start ....

Am i right ???? Kindly correct me if i am wrong ....


----------



## Qasimkhan

30 minutes to go for Golden email


----------



## andreyx108b

Guys any update?


----------



## James Yoo

Anyone with 70pts in General Accountant got invited?


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation? 

Please share with us. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackpearl

*Invite*

First ever post after having followed this website for 6 years, I got the Invite for external Auditor at 7th Nov with 70 points, 20 PTE 30 AGE 20 Education. Thanks all for the contribution and the efforts, I will always appreciate it and remember it. For the guys who are waiting, best of luck


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016,

Auditor my latest figure is 70 points Nov 8,2016


----------



## natali-new

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016


Really very slowly !!!


----------



## natali-new

Dear experts! Pls advise when I can expect invitation to apply:
Management accountant, 70 points, academic English higher 7 each, overall 8. Experience maximum score. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## natali-new

SEEms not less 3M nor in the queue...


----------



## Qasimkhan

#Western #Australian #Skilled #Migration Occupation list (#WASMOL). 

The following occupations are now CLOSED for invitations:

221111: Accountant (General)
272613: Welfare worker
341111: Electrician (General)


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> #Western #Australian #Skilled #Migration Occupation list (#WASMOL).
> 
> 
> 
> The following occupations are now CLOSED for invitations:
> 
> 
> 
> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> 272613: Welfare worker
> 
> 341111: Electrician (General)




What doesn't mean? Removed from schedule 2 occupation list? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> What doesn't mean? Removed from schedule 2 occupation list?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closed for this FY


----------



## NP101

Invited 70 points External Auditor EOI lodged 2 Nov


----------



## natali-new

natali-new said:


> Dear all, please advise if management accountant and general accountant are in the same queue?


Pls advise


----------



## namdo

Qasimkhan said:


> #Western #Australian #Skilled #Migration Occupation list (#WASMOL).
> 
> The following occupations are now CLOSED for invitations:
> 
> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 272613: Welfare worker
> 341111: Electrician (General)


Can you please clarify if that mean for the rest of 2017 there will be no more accountant being invited? Does this only applicable to 221111 Accountant (General) and it means that 221112 Management Accountant still continue to get invited? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## chubb

namdo said:


> Can you please clarify if that mean for the rest of 2017 there will be no more accountant being invited? Does this only applicable to 221111 Accountant (General) and it means that 221112 Management Accountant still continue to get invited?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Qas was not talking about 189 if that is what worries you.

He is talking about WA state sponsorship and I found its website in 1 minute. 221112 was never on the list to start with. 221111 will no longer receive any invitations for WA SS.


----------



## namdo

chubb said:


> Qas was not talking about 189 if that is what worries you.
> 
> He is talking about WA state sponsorship and I found its website in 1 minute. 221112 was never on the list to start with. 221111 will no longer receive any invitations for WA SS.


Thank you! Yes, I was thinking about 189 skilled independent. Thank you very much for the clarification.


----------



## James Yoo

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016,
> 
> Auditor my latest figure is 70 points Nov 8,2016



how do you know it only moved by couple of hours??


----------



## Saad55

James Yoo said:


> how do you know it only moved by couple of hours??




It's clear if you compare last 2 rounds.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

James Yoo said:


> how do you know it only moved by couple of hours??


I believe Kirk is a migration agent and those were stats from their clients.

If there is an invite on sep 13 2:30pm and someone with an eoi on sep 13 2:40pm isn't, you can be quite sure the cutoff is within that region.


----------



## summeryxlx

It seems that 70 is insufficient for 189 general accountant. And 190 asks for superior english, I am wondering what else I can do.....

Anyone knows for proficient english, is it still possible to get 190 invitation? Any information for the cut-off date for the 70 with proficinet english?

Thanks!


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> It seems that 70 is insufficient for 189 general accountant. And 190 asks for superior english, I am wondering what else I can do.....
> 
> Anyone knows for proficient english, is it still possible to get 190 invitation? Any information for the cut-off date for the 70 with proficinet english?
> 
> Thanks!


Till 01/02/2017 70+5 with 10 points of English and 65+5 with superior Both are out of the game.

190 = 70+5 with superior

189 = 75 or onshore students must have atleast 2 years remaining in visa expirey, EOI expirey, assessments, Language proficieny.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Till 01/02/2017 70+5 with 10 points of English and 65+5 with superior Both are out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 190 = 70+5 with superior
> 
> 
> 
> 189 = 75 or onshore students must have atleast 2 years remaining in visa expirey, EOI expirey, assessments, Language proficieny.




Your comment regarding 75 points is not clear. Do u mean offshore with 75 points will not be invited? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> #Western #Australian #Skilled #Migration Occupation list (#WASMOL).
> 
> The following occupations are now CLOSED for invitations:
> 
> 221111: Accountant (General)
> 272613: Welfare worker
> 341111: Electrician (General)


It was the last option for me in fact i was just waiting for 1 year completion but now it seems like soon they are going to remove accounting.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Your comment regarding 75 points is not clear. Do u mean offshore with 75 points will not be invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets suppose if today i have 70 points for 189 and am an onshore student. I must have long long visa and EOI expirey so i can hold for years and may be may be i will meet the cut offs in future.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> It was the last option for me in fact i was just waiting for 1 year completion but now it seems like soon they are going to remove accounting.


They closed accountants for this FY


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Lets suppose if today i have 70 points for 189 and am an onshore student. I must have long long visa and EOI expirey so i can hold for years and may be may be i will meet the cut offs in future.




Not clear! This is not what I asked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Not clear! This is not what I asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75s are completely safe meawhile 70 today or couple of months before arnt possible to meet the cut offs.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> They closed accountants for this FY


I was talking about SOL and what about SA with 1 year onshore experience I reckon they are still open arnt they ??


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I was talking about SOL and what about SA with 1 year onshore experience I reckon they are still open arnt they ??


You have to be in SA ( work experience) or you have highest points like 75 or so.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Not clear! This is not what I asked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What i have learnt from ongoing situation just keep increasing your points, just do not sit around n wait for invites.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> What i have learnt from ongoing situation just keep increasing your points, just do not sit around n wait for invites.


Dont you think so qasim we have to hold for feb and march and if the states will be remain silent we will start working on 5 more points. It is possible the state is creating huge gape so in some rounds they will clear all of 70+5 with proficient.


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> Dont you think so qasim we have to hold for feb and march and if the states will be remain silent we will start working on 5 more points. It is possible the state is creating huge gape so in some rounds they will clear all of 70+5 with proficient.


Rab Nawaz and optimism are two opposite things 

DIBP have totally wasted the ceiling this FY


----------



## Rab nawaz

jkfooty1 said:


> Rab Nawaz and optimism are two opposite things
> 
> DIBP have totally wasted the ceiling this FY


Lol i wish i have one reason to say on next friday they will clear all of 70+5 and the other friday they will clear all of 65+5 and soon they will fix all typo mistakes and multiple EOIs problems.


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol i wish i have one reason to say on next friday they will clear all of 70+5 and the other friday they will clear all of 65+5 and soon they will fix all typo mistakes and multiple EOIs problems.


That's true, no point in giving to the people who are gonna be invited in the next round.
And therefore the people being invited state sponsor will be wasting the state invitations and rather go to 189
They should always do it on Thursday or Friday following the 189 invitation round.
And people who got invited in any one of the occupations should withdraw their all other EOIs


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Dont you think so qasim we have to hold for feb and march and if the states will be remain silent we will start working on 5 more points. It is possible the state is creating huge gape so in some rounds they will clear all of 70+5 with proficient.


Yes we have to wait till feb - march but nsw state is very selective this FY


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi experts,

Got a quesiton regarding the EOI expiry. I firstly submitted EOI 190 with 65+5 on 12/05/2016 and then updated it to 70+5 on 01/19/2016, when will the EOI expire?

Also, the result of the eoi is 'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points'. It just means I submitted it successfully?

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> Lol i wish i have one reason to say on next friday they will clear all of 70+5 and the other friday they will clear all of 65+5 and soon they will fix all typo mistakes and multiple EOIs problems.


Do want to remain positive but it seems it's just getting harder and harder.


----------



## commie_rick

summeryxlx said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Got a quesiton regarding the EOI expiry. I firstly submitted EOI 190 with 65+5 on *12/05/2016 *and then updated it to 70+5 on 01/19/2016, when will the EOI expire?
> 
> Also, the result of the eoi is 'The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 75 points'. It just means I submitted it successfully?
> 
> Thanks a lot!!



the expiry date will be 2 years from the one in bold


----------



## summeryxlx

jkfooty1 said:


> Rab Nawaz and optimism are two opposite things
> 
> DIBP have totally wasted the ceiling this FY



Waste of hte ceiling? What does it mean? does NSW 190 also have a ceiling?

Thanks~


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> You have to be in SA ( work experience) or you have highest points like 75 or so.


 Even high points for SA is not sufficient, they told me I should be working in SA so if I am interstate am not eligible to apply even though you have high points


----------



## OctNovDec

davidlk03 said:


> Even high points for SA is not sufficient, they told me I should be working in SA so if I am interstate am not eligible to apply even though you have high points


That's too bad. A friend of mine was hopeful of getting nominated from there for Retail Pharmacist. He is at 75. I think only Queensland 489 has that occupation other than the SA supplementary list. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

OctNovDec said:


> That's too bad. A friend of mine was hopeful of getting nominated from there for Retail Pharmacist. He is at 75. I think only Queensland 489 has that occupation other than the SA supplementary list.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


If you are onshore you can't and the funny thing is if you are offshore you are eligible as the requirement is 3 years and you need to have that if you claiming 5 points from offshore..



Thank you for your email.

Because you studied interstate and are currently employed and residing in NSW, you are unable to apply to South Australia for state nomination because you do not meet the eligibility requirements for South Australia. Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia

One of the requirements for South Australian state nomination post qualification skilled work experience. The work experience requirement for Accountant General (ANZSCO 22111) is 3 (three) years post qualification work experience in the field. If you are relying on Australian work experience to meet the definition as you would be, at time of application, at least 50 % (18 months) must be achieved in South Australia and you must also be currently employed in South Australia in the occupation. Please refer to the following South Australian eligibility requirements link, in particular work experience definition published on our website at section 5 (5.6) and commitment to South Australia at section 1 (1.3.1).
Skilled nomination requirements

1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.

5.6 If you are onshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement, you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia and you are currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week). 

Regards
Terry
Program Support Officer
Immigration SA


----------



## OctNovDec

davidlk03 said:


> If you are onshore you can't and the funny thing is if you are offshore you are eligible as the requirement is 3 years and you need to have that if you claiming 5 points from offshore..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> Because you studied interstate and are currently employed and residing in NSW, you are unable to apply to South Australia for state nomination because you do not meet the eligibility requirements for South Australia. Nomination options if you studied outside of South Australia
> 
> One of the requirements for South Australian state nomination post qualification skilled work experience. The work experience requirement for Accountant General (ANZSCO 22111) is 3 (three) years post qualification work experience in the field. If you are relying on Australian work experience to meet the definition as you would be, at time of application, at least 50 % (18 months) must be achieved in South Australia and you must also be currently employed in South Australia in the occupation. Please refer to the following South Australian eligibility requirements link, in particular work experience definition published on our website at section 5 (5.6) and commitment to South Australia at section 1 (1.3.1).
> Skilled nomination requirements
> 
> 1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories.
> 
> 5.6 If you are onshore and relying on Australian skilled work experience to meet the work experience requirement, you are only eligible to apply if at least 6 months of this has been achieved in South Australia and you are currently working in a skilled occupation in South Australia (minimum 20 hours per week).
> 
> Regards
> Terry
> Program Support Officer
> Immigration SA


Ha. Although it works to the advantage of both me and my friend, I find this criteria hard to understand. Looks like SA thinks of itself as the California of Aus.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gas

Hi,

I submitted my EoI under Accountant (General) for 189 Visa with 70 points on 19 Nov 2016. The break down was Age (25) + English (20) + Education (15) + Experience (10).

Can I expect an invite in Feb ? ( Per the acacia immigration news for the EoIs submitted prior to 23rd Nov the estimated wait time is 10-12 weeks. Really appreciate your advice!


----------



## Qasimkhan

gas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EoI under Accountant (General) for 189 Visa with 70 points on 19 Nov 2016. The break down was Age (25) + English (20) + Education (15) + Experience (10).
> 
> Can I expect an invite in Feb ? ( Per the acacia immigration news for the EoIs submitted prior to 23rd Nov the estimated wait time is 10-12 weeks. Really appreciate your advice!


What ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

gas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EoI under Accountant (General) for 189 Visa with 70 points on 19 Nov 2016. The break down was Age (25) + English (20) + Education (15) + Experience (10).
> 
> Can I expect an invite in Feb ? ( Per the acacia immigration news for the EoIs submitted prior to 23rd Nov the estimated wait time is 10-12 weeks. Really appreciate your advice!


Yeh why not feb 2020.


----------



## EnergySystem

Hi everyone,

I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.

I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).

Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:

Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


----------



## Abood

EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


I think you need to do either nati or one year experience in Australia. I think nati is a better option.


----------



## chubb

EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


I think you are likely to be invited in the next few rounds if not the next round.

Your date of effect is likely to be 12.03am 14/9/16 and the current cutoff is 2.30pm 13/9/16.

You are only less than 10 hours away from the 1st Feb cutoff time.

The cutoff moved by 5 hours and 14 hours respectively in the last two rounds so I do believe you are getting an invite this month or March.


----------



## Qasimkhan

EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


 Likely you would receive an invite in coming round or ist round of march.


----------



## EnergySystem

Thanks guys.

Hopefully so. Seems like there are a huge amount of EOIs waiting during that dreadful September month. Will definitely update on my progress. Just a curious question, how are you able to check the most current cut off date/hour?


----------



## azerty

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016,
> 
> Auditor my latest figure is 70 points Nov 8,2016


@EnergySystem
Just quoting the source from a few pages back.


----------



## natali-new

Rab nawaz said:


> gas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EoI under Accountant (General) for 189 Visa with 70 points on 19 Nov 2016. The break down was Age (25) + English (20) + Education (15) + Experience (10).
> 
> Can I expect an invite in Feb ? ( Per the acacia immigration news for the EoIs submitted prior to 23rd Nov the estimated wait time is 10-12 weeks. Really appreciate your advice!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeh why not feb 2020.
Click to expand...

Why 2020? 70 points is not so less...


----------



## natali-new

Dear all, please advise if management accountant and general accountant are in the same queue?


----------



## chubb

gas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EoI under Accountant (General) for 189 Visa with 70 points on 19 Nov 2016. The break down was Age (25) + English (20) + Education (15) + Experience (10).
> 
> Can I expect an invite in Feb ? ( Per the acacia immigration news for the EoIs submitted prior to 23rd Nov the estimated wait time is 10-12 weeks. Really appreciate your advice!


I can see that this was your first post and you asked nicely... 

You've got responses from other fellow members that were not so explanatory because (I guess) they thought you were joking.

You seriously need to do more research on the trends of 189 invitations for Accountant (General). The best source is the SkillSelect official round results but you can also use a Google doc compiled by another member on this forum that lists all invitation round results for pro-rata occupations.

The cutoff moved a total 44 days (31/7-13/9) in the last 11 rounds, averaging 4 days movement per round. You are currently 67 days from the latest cutoff of 13/9 which means you would need 67/4 = 17 rounds to get an invite, that is, 34 weeks. This gives us an estimate date of invitation of 27th September 2017 for a 70 pointer with EOI 19/11/16.

The above calculation is not the worst case scenario in anyway because the current movement per round is waaayyyy less than 4 days per round. It also omits the fact that the occupation ceiling could drop in July and more 75+ pointers are in the competition etc...

Long story short, you are not likely to be invited this financial year for 189 based on current trends. Your best shot is either NSW state sponsorship, which is still taking 70 pointers who have 20 English points or improve your point score to 75.


----------



## chubb

natali-new said:


> Dear all, please advise if management accountant and general accountant are in the same queue?


I have not checked the code for mgmt accountant but if it starts with 2211, it's in the same queue as general accountant. 

If my remember it correctly they are in fact in the same group/queue and that is why people cannot be bothered to apply for mgmt accountant.


----------



## natali-new

chubb said:


> I have not checked the code for mgmt accountant but if it starts with 2211, it's in the same queue as general accountant.
> 
> If my remember it correctly they are in fact in the same group/queue and that is why people cannot be bothered to apply for mgmt accountant.


thank you!! so it is does not matter which code to assess?


----------



## chinkyjenn

natali-new said:


> thank you!! so it is does not matter which code to assess?


No, it doesn't matter


----------



## Ahamudul

I have EOI for general accountant with 70 points from 9 the December. 

Can I update the EOI with Auditor? 

It seems Auditor is well ahead than accountant. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> I have EOI for general accountant with 70 points from 9 the December.
> 
> Can I update the EOI with Auditor?
> 
> It seems Auditor is well ahead than accountant.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes you can if you are not claiming work experience points.


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> Your comment regarding 75 points is not clear. Do u mean offshore with 75 points will not be invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not relevance onshore/offshore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Has anyone received a NSW invitation for accountant with 70 points recently? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

chinkyjenn said:


> Has anyone received a NSW invitation for accountant with 70 points recently?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yeah yesterday all of them invited.


----------



## natzy1

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points moves only hours again to around 2:30 p.m Sep 13 2016,
> 
> Auditor my latest figure is 70 points Nov 8,2016


Only hours for accountant? Wow. So bad. Not even 1 day move.
Surprisingly the round before this moved for 7 days.


----------



## gas

*Thank you!*



chubb said:


> I can see that this was your first post and you asked nicely...
> 
> You've got responses from other fellow members that were not so explanatory because (I guess) they thought you were joking.
> 
> You seriously need to do more research on the trends of 189 invitations for Accountant (General). The best source is the SkillSelect official round results but you can also use a Google doc compiled by another member on this forum that lists all invitation round results for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> The cutoff moved a total 44 days (31/7-13/9) in the last 11 rounds, averaging 4 days movement per round. You are currently 67 days from the latest cutoff of 13/9 which means you would need 67/4 = 17 rounds to get an invite, that is, 34 weeks. This gives us an estimate date of invitation of 27th September 2017 for a 70 pointer with EOI 19/11/16.
> 
> The above calculation is not the worst case scenario in anyway because the current movement per round is waaayyyy less than 4 days per round. It also omits the fact that the occupation ceiling could drop in July and more 75+ pointers are in the competition etc...
> 
> Long story short, you are not likely to be invited this financial year for 189 based on current trends. Your best shot is either NSW state sponsorship, which is still taking 70 pointers who have 20 English points or improve your point score to 75.


Thank you ever so much for a comprehensive reply. You have really cleared the position. Basically, I was at the cusp of 70 and 75 points and was not sure whether to change my EoI to 75 or just to wait to get an invite under the 70 points. Your explanation really clarified this in a very nice way.

This morning I updated my EoI with 75 points (15 Feb invitation round) and I await now with crossed fingers. Thank you once again for a patient reply. Can you advise the timespan I should expect an ITA under 75 points.


----------



## OctNovDec

gas said:


> Thank you ever so much for a comprehensive reply. You have really cleared the position. Basically, I was at the cusp of 70 and 75 points and was not sure whether to change my EoI to 75 or just to wait to get an invite under the 70 points. Your explanation really clarified this in a very nice way.
> 
> This morning I updated my EoI with 75 points (15 Feb invitation round) and I await now with crossed fingers. Thank you once again for a patient reply. Can you advise the timespan I should expect an ITA under 75 points.


A couple of weeks ago, two people were invited the very next day of filing their EOI with 75 points. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## gas

*Thank you!*



OctNovDec said:


> A couple of weeks ago, two people were invited the very next day of filing their EOI with 75 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Thank you for your advice, this is a big help....

Best wishes


----------



## Saad55

gas said:


> Thank you for your advice, this is a big help....
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes




I got invited 3-4 days after lodging with 75 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gas

*Thank you!*



Saad55 said:


> I got invited 3-4 days after lodging with 75 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks!


----------



## emios88

I'm going to apply for PR under 189.I badly want to know what is the minimum Ielts mark for accountant to get an Invitation?


----------



## Saad55

emios88 said:


> I'm going to apply for PR under 189.I badly want to know what is the minimum Ielts mark for accountant to get an Invitation?




At the current scenario, I would say the minimum requirement is 8 each.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

Saad55 said:


> At the current scenario, I would say the minimum requirement is 8 each..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks saad55.I'm kind of new to this.Does that mean you would not get an invitation with 70 marks with ielts 7 each?


----------



## Saad55

emios88 said:


> Thanks saad55.I'm kind of new to this.Does that mean you would not get an invitation with 70 marks with ielts 7 each?




With 70 points, it's still taking too much time, even months for 189.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hi Guys,

I have got 70 points right now for Accountant 2211. I have filed my EOI on 07.11.2016 and still I am waiting for invitation can some one please tell me by what time can I get an invitation because there are around 800 Invitations yet to be sent. So on 70 points how much it is likely that I will get invited and if yes then by what time frame?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mumbaica3456

Hi Jaimin 

Google "border gov au skill select". Go to this page and click current invitation round link on that page. Press the date (if you do it right now it will show results of 18 January 2017). On that page if you go down you will see that Accountants visa date of effect is 13/09/2016 12:03 am with a cutoff of 70 points. So this means on 18th January last eoi accepted with a cutoff was of date 13/09/2016. So depending upon how many applications of 70 points are filed before you, the invitations can take that much time.


----------



## Priyanka261

aurora.a said:


> Thanks a lot for translating. My Chinese is terrible haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi how come you have got 20 points for qualifications. Are you a Chartered Accountant.


----------



## jaimin007

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Jaimin
> 
> Google "border gov au skill select". Go to this page and click current invitation round link on that page. Press the date (if you do it right now it will show results of 18 January 2017). On that page if you go down you will see that Accountants visa date of effect is 13/09/2016 12:03 am with a cutoff of 70 points. So this means on 18th January last eoi accepted with a cutoff was of date 13/09/2016. So depending upon how many applications of 70 points are filed before you, the invitations can take that much time.


Thanks a lot bro. But do you think that we have a chance in 70 points and what if we do not get invitation by June 2017? And is it that Accounting will be getting closed in next year? 

Also is it worth it to give PTE again and try to get 20 points so that my profile reaches to 80?

Please share your feedback on the above points.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## chubb

emios88 said:


> I'm going to apply for PR under 189.I badly want to know what is the minimum Ielts mark for accountant to get an Invitation?


I reckon you can still get invited even if you only have IELTS band 6 (Is 6 a minimum?). As long as you can get 75 points, you do not have to claim points for English to be invited very soon.

But without IELTS or with only 10 English points, you might need to carefully plan your studies in Australia to get the maximum possible points. 

One such example can be: Age 30 + Aus qualification 20 + Regional study 5 + Partner Skill 5 + PY 5 + NAATI 5 + Experience 5 = 75 points. This can be completed within one year after you graduation when you are still on 485 visa.

But this method does not apply to most applicants, even onshore applicants. It will be fair to say most people who got 70+ pts had 10/20 pts for English.

Overall it depends on your situation and how you are able gain the points you needed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

chubb said:


> I reckon you can still get invited even if you only have IELTS band 6 (Is 6 a minimum?). As long as you can get 75 points, you do not have to claim points for English to be invited very soon.
> 
> But without IELTS or with only 10 English points, you might need to carefully plan your studies in Australia to get the maximum possible points.
> 
> One such example can be: Age 30 + Aus qualification 20 + Regional study 5 + Partner Skill 5 + PY 5 + NAATI 5 + Experience 5 = 75 points. This can be completed within one year after you graduation when you are still on 485 visa.
> 
> But this method does not apply to most applicants, even onshore applicants. It will be fair to say most people who got 70+ pts had 10/20 pts for English.
> 
> Overall it depends on your situation and how you are able gain the points you needed.



Make it simple if you have 70 points with 10 points of English, there are 99.9% chances yours's EOI, visa, assessments will be expired before the cut offs meet yours EOI dates so 70 today are going nowhere, lets make it more simple sub class 189 = 75 points sub class 190 70+5 with 20 points of English untill and unless nsw will change his behavior regarding state sponsorship.


----------



## mumbaica3456

jaimin007 said:


> Thanks a lot bro. But do you think that we have a chance in 70 points and what if we do not get invitation by June 2017? And is it that Accounting will be getting closed in next year?
> 
> Also is it worth it to give PTE again and try to get 20 points so that my profile reaches to 80?
> 
> Please share your feedback on the above points.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Hi

I m not sure about whether accounting will be removed or not because its all in the hands of dibp. Giving PTE and getting more points if you are confident is advisable. I am from vernacular medium school and have developed english slowly over time still could manage to get overall 90 and more than 85 in all modules individually. So if you are confident even you can do it. All the best.


----------



## emios88

Rab nawaz said:


> Make it simple if you have 70 points with 10 points of English, there are 99.9% chances yours's EOI, visa, assessments will be expired before the cut offs meet yours EOI dates so 70 today are going nowhere, lets make it more simple sub class 189 = 75 points sub class 190 70+5 with 20 points of English untill and unless nsw will change his behavior regarding state sponsorship.


:faint:


----------



## natali-new

Dear experts! Pls advise when I can expect invitation to apply:
Management accountant, 70 points, academic English higher 7 each, overall 8. Experience maximum score. 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Dear experts! Pls advise when I can expect invitation to apply:
> Management accountant, 70 points, academic English higher 7 each, overall 8. Experience maximum score.
> Thank you!!!


Please read the forum. The invitation trends have been discussed over and over.


----------



## natali-new

Nomaddie said:


> Please read the forum. The invitation trends have been discussed over and over.



from what i see - 2-3-4-5m to wait for ITA....


----------



## OctNovDec

natali-new said:


> Dear experts! Pls advise when I can expect invitation to apply:
> Management accountant, 70 points, academic English higher 7 each, overall 8. Experience maximum score.
> Thank you!!!


Looking at the pace at which the date of effect is moving, you can expect an invite in this financial year only if you're EOI is max by the end of October. I think the final invitation round for this year will be in April. I don't think that accounting will be out of SOL for 2017-18, BUT the backlog of previous year's EOIs will be so large that it is highly possible that the entire ceiling will be taken up by it. I expect a reduced ceiling like 1000-1500, but I'm optimistic accounting will be there. 

In your case, if your EOI is before November, you might get invited this year. Otherwise, work on your English and get 20 points for it. That way you'll be at 80, and a 189 invite will be a matter of just hours. State sponsorship as well is seemingly preferring only candidates with superior English.


----------



## natali-new

OctNovDec said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear experts! Pls advise when I can expect invitation to apply:
> Management accountant, 70 points, academic English higher 7 each, overall 8. Experience maximum score.
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the pace at which the date of effect is moving, you can expect an invite in this financial year only if you're EOI is max by the end of October. I think the final invitation round for this year will be in April. I don't think that accounting will be out of SOL for 2017-18, BUT the backlog of previous year's EOIs will be so large that it is highly possible that the entire ceiling will be taken up by it. I expect a reduced ceiling like 1000-1500, but I'm optimistic accounting will be there.
> 
> In your case, if your EOI is before November, you might get invited this year. Otherwise, work on your English and get 20 points for it. That way you'll be at 80, and a 189 invite will be a matter of just hours. State sponsorship as well is seemingly preferring only candidates with superior English.
Click to expand...

Thank you for very valuable comments  
My eoi is January 
Improve Ielts is impossible as of now


----------



## Saad55

dontshareinfo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not share information with others.
> 
> we are all competitors here.
> 
> 
> 
> if you help others. that means the chances of you getting invitation will significantly decrease.
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE ALL COMPETITORS!!! DONT HELP EACH OTHER!!!!




It's only helping many people, doesn't makes any effect in each specific case.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

dontshareinfo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please do not share information with others.
> we are all competitors here.
> 
> if you help others. that means the chances of you getting invitation will significantly decrease.
> 
> WE ARE ALL COMPETITORS!!! DONT HELP EACH OTHER!!!!


I am afraid I cannot agree with you.

Helping others and sharing information and current trends does not make others more competitive than you are. Ultimately you have to earn your own points.

If you are sitting in front of a screen and hoping everyone else would stop improving at 55 pts so you could get a chance, you are wrong.


----------



## chinkyjenn

dontshareinfo said:


> Some people spend their money and time to consult immigration experts.
> if you share free information here online, there are other thousands of people effortlessly having access to that information online and it will make it harder and harder to get invited!!
> 
> If you have some good information, just keep it to yourself!!!!


I disagree, what is wrong with helping others? we all are on the same boat trying to get PR....


----------



## Ange007

Hi Guys..
Heard that WA has removed Accounting from there state SoL.. bad news.. 
i have a feeling that dibp might make it more tougher for 189 accountants after this FY.. or possibly remove...with the current decisions they've taken..
Any thoughts?


----------



## Nomaddie

dontshareinfo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please do not share information with others.
> we are all competitors here.
> 
> if you help others. that means the chances of you getting invitation will significantly decrease.
> 
> WE ARE ALL COMPETITORS!!! DONT HELP EACH OTHER!!!!


The whole purpose of these forums is to help each other. They are a sounding board for discussion and information sharing. 

I have absolutely no problem helping people and will continue to do so. But only if the questions are relevant to the thread and if people have a least attempted some research before asking. 

I do have issues with helping people increase points. But only because those discussions such as naati, Pte etc do not belong on this thread. I will happily help on relevant thread.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ange007 said:


> Hi Guys..
> Heard that WA has removed Accounting from there state SoL.. bad news..
> i have a feeling that dibp might make it more tougher for 189 accountants after this FY.. or possibly remove...with the current decisions they've taken..
> Any thoughts?


They clearly said closed occupations ? 
Close n remove is there any difference Btw these words ?


----------



## pmadushan

Hi People, 
One question from my side.. I am a 1st class accounting degree holder, a Chartered Accountant and an ACCA associate member with couple of world prizes.. Does that mean that I would be able to claim 20 points for the Edu qualifications? I can claim 10 points for IELTS as I've got three 8s each and 7.5 for listening.. Also my spouse has PTE, equivalent to 7 each..

In summary,
1. Can I claim 20 for education?
2. Myself and spouse have two different English assessments, is that fine?
3. Currently I have 70 points assuming that I will only get 15 for education plus spouse 5. Will that be enough for accountants? (70+5)

Btw, I don't mind either 189 or 190.. Whichever is I'm fine with..

Looking for expert's advises.. Thank you guys..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Urgent HELP PLEASE!! 

I have EOI lodged on 9th December with 70 points. General Accountant. 

If I update the EOI with Auditor, is that going to give me new Date of Effect? 

what is the consequences, if I update now with Auditor?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> Urgent HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> I have EOI lodged on 9th December with 70 points. General Accountant.
> 
> If I update the EOI with Auditor, is that going to give me new Date of Effect?
> 
> what is the consequences, if I update now with Auditor?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I already gave u the answer


----------



## jontymorgan

Qasimkhan said:


> They clearly said closed occupations ?
> Close n remove is there any difference Btw these words ?


They are slightly different things. When a state closes an occupation it is usually part way through the year because they have reached their quota for that occupation. Often but not always, that occupation is still on the list in the following year. Removing an occupation takes it off the list completely.

Last week WA closed the General (Accountant) occupation for the remainder of their migration year. There was hope that the occupation would reopen when the new migration year started. However, yesterday WA released its new Migration Skilled Occupation List (WAMSOL) for 2017 and General (Accountant) has been removed from the list completely.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jontymorgan said:


> They are slightly different things. When a state closes an occupation it is usually part way through the year because they have reached their quota for that occupation. Often but not always, that occupation is still on the list in the following year. Removing an occupation takes it off the list completely.
> 
> Last week WA closed the General (Accountant) occupation for the remainder of their migration year. There was hope that the occupation would reopen when the new migration year started. However, yesterday WA released its new Migration Skilled Occupation List (WAMSOL) for 2017 and General (Accountant) has been removed from the list completely.


What i have understood that they have closed this occupation for this fy?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> What i have understood that they have closed this occupation for this fy?


No they have removed completely thats why the occupation is disappeared from the list.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> No they have removed completely thats why the occupation is disappeared from the list.


As per my understanding, in the end of 2014 nsw closed accountants for few months but later on state reopened again.
If u check act and vic states they did the same


----------



## jontymorgan

Qasimkhan said:


> As per my understanding, in the end of 2014 nsw closed accountants for few months but later on state reopened again.
> If u check act and vic states they did the same


In 2014 NSW closed/suspended accountants for a few months because they had reached their quota. However, the occupation remained on the list even though it was temporarily closed.

WA has just removed Accountant (General) from their SOL completely and is effectively saying they do not need any accountants in 2017. It would take WA updating their SOL to add the occupation back on to the list. This does not look like a short-term suspension of the occupation.


----------



## varunjajoo

*Why are you here*



dontshareinfo said:


> If it's urgent, go out and seek some advice from an expert instead of sitting in front of your computer you lazy ****.


Why exactly are you on this forum if you do not want to help people.. or let other people help each other?

You just want free information and experiences shared by other people.. but do not want to help anyone yourself!

Sounds brilliant ! :/

Can anyone else report this guy to the admin please?


----------



## varunjajoo

pmadushan said:


> Hi People,
> One question from my side.. I am a 1st class accounting degree holder, a Chartered Accountant and an ACCA associate member with couple of world prizes.. Does that mean that I would be able to claim 20 points for the Edu qualifications? I can claim 10 points for IELTS as I've got three 8s each and 7.5 for listening.. Also my spouse has PTE, equivalent to 7 each..
> 
> In summary,
> 1. Can I claim 20 for education?
> 2. Myself and spouse have two different English assessments, is that fine?
> 3. Currently I have 70 points assuming that I will only get 15 for education plus spouse 5. Will that be enough for accountants? (70+5)
> 
> Btw, I don't mind either 189 or 190.. Whichever is I'm fine with..
> 
> Looking for expert's advises.. Thank you guys..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I am in a similar position.. i am currently on 70 points, including my wife's skill assessment for Chartered Accountant.

1. Yes you can and should claim 20 points for education.

2. Does not matter as long as your wife's marks are over and above the minimum level required (i.e. 6.5 i guess)

3. Try getting work experience if you can

4. At 70, it is practical to only go for state sponsorship, considering the fact that the backlog is clearing terribly slowly since the past few rounds.

If you can get beyond 70, you must definitely go for 189, as that will give you a lot more mobility.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Qasimkhan

varunjajoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar position.. i am currently on 70 points, including my wife's skill assessment for Chartered Accountant.
> 
> 1. Yes you can and should claim 20 points for education.
> 
> 2. Does not matter as long as your wife's marks are over and above the minimum level required (i.e. 6.5 i guess)
> 
> 3. Try getting work experience if you can
> 
> 4. At 70, it is practical to only go for state sponsorship, considering the fact that the backlog is clearing terribly slowly since the past few rounds.
> 
> If you can get beyond 70, you must definitely go for 189, as that will give you a lot more mobility.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


I don't think so he can claim 5 extra points for education, 15 for degree n 5 for being
Onshore for 2 years.


----------



## varunjajoo

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't think so he can claim 5 extra points for education, 15 for degree n 5 for being
> Onshore for 2 years.


Oh.. alright.. my bad. Apologies


----------



## emios88

Will they remove accounting in 2018 from sol?I'm scared


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> As per my understanding, in the end of 2014 nsw closed accountants for few months but later on state reopened again.
> 
> If u check act and vic states they did the same




Qasim 

Do u think NSW will do the same and remove accountants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

emios88 said:


> Will they remove accounting in 2018 from sol?I'm scared


No one knows. 

They probably have not started working on the next year's list. It's all rumours at this point.


----------



## Nomaddie

varunjajoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in a similar position.. i am currently on 70 points, including my wife's skill assessment for Chartered Accountant.
> 
> 1. Yes you can and should claim 20 points for education.
> 
> 2. Does not matter as long as your wife's marks are over and above the minimum level required (i.e. 6.5 i guess)
> 
> 3. Try getting work experience if you can
> 
> 4. At 70, it is practical to only go for state sponsorship, considering the fact that the backlog is clearing terribly slowly since the past few rounds.
> 
> If you can get beyond 70, you must definitely go for 189, as that will give you a lot more mobility.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


I disagree. Unless degree is a masters then you will only get 15 points. ACCA as far as I am aware is also only equivalent to Australian bachelors. The fact that you have 2 degree equivalents is irrelevant as they only consider the highest for points. So unless your degree is a masters then you will only get 15.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Qasim
> 
> Do u think NSW will do the same and remove accountants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be because they have already invited many accountants last year n this year,
Anything is possible


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> May be because they have already invited many accountants last year n this year,
> 
> Anything is possible




Rab Nawas, do u agree with Qasim? I am a bit apprehensive now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

Abood said:


> Rab Nawas, do u agree with Qasim? I am a bit apprehensive now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You can expect anything from NSW.. but let's hope they keep on inviting like they are doing at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Saad55 said:


> You can expect anything from NSW.. but let's hope they keep on inviting like they are doing at the moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But very selective at the moment


----------



## emios88

chubb said:


> No one knows.
> 
> They probably have not started working on the next year's list. It's all rumours at this point.


:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## varunjajoo

Nomaddie said:


> I disagree. Unless degree is a masters then you will only get 15 points. ACCA as far as I am aware is also only equivalent to Australian bachelors. The fact that you have 2 degree equivalents is irrelevant as they only consider the highest for points. So unless your degree is a masters then you will only get 15.


Hi,

Yes.. I stand corrected.. I, for some reason was thinking of bachelors getting 20 points.

My bad ! It will be 15 points.. I'll try editing my original answer.

Thanks for pointing out the error !


----------



## NP101

Just a quick question fellows 
Can we upload our 189 docs in PDF format or not as its mentioned to upload in JPG or USB it just for the citizenship applicant?


----------



## handyjohn

Hi guys 
I'm new to this forum as I just started to explore these forums after getting superior English level today. 
I just want to ask that how much time is nsw taking to invite a 70 pointer with 20 English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new to this forum as I just started to explore these forums after getting superior English level today.
> I just want to ask that how much time is nsw taking to invite a 70 pointer with 20 English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As soon the software will finish the refreshing process.


----------



## pmadushan

varunjajoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> I am in a similar position.. i am currently on 70 points, including my wife's skill assessment for Chartered Accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes you can and should claim 20 points for education.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Does not matter as long as your wife's marks are over and above the minimum level required (i.e. 6.5 i guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Try getting work experience if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 4. At 70, it is practical to only go for state sponsorship, considering the fact that the backlog is clearing terribly slowly since the past few rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get beyond 70, you must definitely go for 189, as that will give you a lot more mobility.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Varun




Thanks a lot mate.. Great news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

No hope for 65 points anymore in the coming years??


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> As soon the software will finish the refreshing process.




Thanks mate
Usually how much time it takes to refresh?
I've heard NSW is soon gonna remove accountants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summeryxlx

emios88 said:


> No hope for 65 points anymore in the coming years??


As people with 70 are still struggling, 65 seems insufficient for sure unless they triple the ceiling next fiscal year which is nearly impossible.


----------



## Rab nawaz

summeryxlx said:


> As people with 70 are still struggling, 65 seems insufficient for sure unless they triple the ceiling next fiscal year which is nearly impossible.


Tripple ceiling i reckon there will be only 1500 vacancies and after typo they will reduce it to 1200z


----------



## summeryxlx

Rab nawaz said:


> Tripple ceiling i reckon there will be only 1500 vacancies and after typo they will reduce it to 1200z


That's why I am still waiting for the NSW nomination for accountant 70 with proficient English. They invited only 1173 people in 190 till the end of last year which means there are still around 3000 to go. 

do hope they will follow the pattern last year, otherwise I have to get superior English in next 2-3 months. also nearly impossible


----------



## Qasimkhan

summeryxlx said:


> That's why I am still waiting for the NSW nomination for accountant 70 with proficient English. They invited only 1173 people in 190 till the end of last year which means there are still around 3000 to go.
> 
> do hope they will follow the pattern last year, otherwise I have to get superior English in next 2-3 months. also nearly impossible


3000 means all occupations not only accountants n nsw usually takes more IT professionals than accountants.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 3000 means all occupations not only accountants n nsw usually takes more IT professionals than accountants.


7 more fridays and the game will be crystal clear.


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> As per my understanding, in the end of 2014 nsw closed accountants for few months but later on state reopened again.
> If u check act and vic states they did the same


Does this mean Vic might have accountants in their list of 2017-2018....Are there any chances of that happening ?


----------



## ashmiya

Nomaddie said:


> I disagree. Unless degree is a masters then you will only get 15 points. ACCA as far as I am aware is also only equivalent to Australian bachelors. The fact that you have 2 degree equivalents is irrelevant as they only consider the highest for points. So unless your degree is a masters then you will only get 15.


I have Master of Business administration - financial Management 

Cpa provided me a result stating - Your Master of Business Administration is assessed as comparable to an Australian Master degree.

How much points could this bring me ?


----------



## Abood

ashmiya said:


> I have Master of Business administration - financial Management
> 
> Cpa provided me a result stating - Your Master of Business Administration is assessed as comparable to an Australian Master degree.
> 
> How much points could this bring me ?


Zero points. You need to have PHD to get additional 5 points.


----------



## ashmiya

ashmiya said:


> I have Master of Business administration - financial Management
> 
> Cpa provided me a result stating - Your Master of Business Administration is assessed as comparable to an Australian Master degree.
> 
> How much points could this bring me ?


 To receive 15 points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree completed in Australia or overseas, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor degree level at Australian standards.

This is what i found in DIBP hence it looks like its 15 points for masters too..


----------



## ashmiya

Abood said:


> Zero points. You need to have PHD to get additional 5 points.


OOOO wait wait .....

With cpa assessing my MBA to be equivalent to Australian MBA ...I am eligible for 15p for education right ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Just have a long conversation with tasmanian state and the conclusion is funny and shocking at the same time. 

Candidate accountant 

Points 70+5 

Current status already moved in tasminia having full time job, having complete rental details, bills, etc

Simple question did i qualify for state nomination ? 

she said absolutely no and the reason behind is we calculate each candidate individually and when i told her i got the exact points for age, studies and having 70 points with 10 points of English and thats is the only reason am gonna apply for tasmania but she said even you have full time job with all documents and those points still there is absolutely no gurantee we will invite you. Another thing is she said there are high volume of applicants but none of my friends or anyone around us ever apply for tasmania so from where those candidates are landing in tasmania is absolutely clueless.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Just have a long conversation with tasmanian state and the conclusion is funny and shocking at the same time.
> 
> Candidate accountant
> 
> Points 70+5
> 
> Current status already moved in tasminia having full time job, having complete rental details, bills, etc
> 
> Simple question did i qualify for state nomination ?
> 
> she said absolutely no and the reason behind is we calculate each candidate individually and when i told her i got the exact points for age, studies and having 70 points with 10 points of English and thats is the only reason am gonna apply for tasmania but she said even you have full time job with all documents and those points still there is absolutely no gurantee we will invite you. Another thing is she said there are high volume of applicants but none of my friends or anyone around us ever apply for tasmania so from where those candidates are landing in tasmania is absolutely clueless.


We can't possibly estimate from these forums or our own social circles, just how many people we are competing with across the world. None of my friends nor anyone around me is emigrating. Also, it is incredibly rare for me to see other Brits on these forums, so with these small pieces of information, it would appear that not many Brits move to Australia. However, I know that to be completely untrue. Official stats are that over 40k people per year emigrate to Australia from the UK alone. Obviously, even more than that will try and will sat waiting in the queue with the rest of us. How many of those are accountants? Impossible to know. And this is just one place.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Just have a long conversation with tasmanian state and the conclusion is funny and shocking at the same time.
> 
> Candidate accountant
> 
> Points 70+5
> 
> Current status already moved in tasminia having full time job, having complete rental details, bills, etc
> 
> Simple question did i qualify for state nomination ?
> 
> she said absolutely no and the reason behind is we calculate each candidate individually and when i told her i got the exact points for age, studies and having 70 points with 10 points of English and thats is the only reason am gonna apply for tasmania but she said even you have full time job with all documents and those points still there is absolutely no gurantee we will invite you. Another thing is she said there are high volume of applicants but none of my friends or anyone around us ever apply for tasmania so from where those candidates are landing in tasmania is absolutely clueless.




No one will give guarantee brother. She cannot tell you that you will absolutely get it. Your papers might be lacking, it is just common to tell these words 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

ashmiya said:


> OOOO wait wait .....
> 
> 
> 
> With cpa assessing my MBA to be equivalent to Australian MBA ...I am eligible for 15p for education right ?




Yes, only 15 points even with master degree. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Rab nawaz said:


> Just have a long conversation with tasmanian state and the conclusion is funny and shocking at the same time.
> 
> Candidate accountant
> 
> Points 70+5
> 
> Current status already moved in tasminia having full time job, having complete rental details, bills, etc
> 
> Simple question did i qualify for state nomination ?
> 
> she said absolutely no and the reason behind is we calculate each candidate individually and when i told her i got the exact points for age, studies and having 70 points with 10 points of English and thats is the only reason am gonna apply for tasmania but she said even you have full time job with all documents and those points still there is absolutely no gurantee we will invite you. Another thing is she said there are high volume of applicants but none of my friends or anyone around us ever apply for tasmania so from where those candidates are landing in tasmania is absolutely clueless.


The Iscah monthly video which has just been released mentions an increasing number of people applying for Tasmanian state sponsorship for 190/489 visas, particularly for pro-rata occupations. They contacted the Tasmanian state immigration department to ask what the chances are of getting a nomination for someone who has moved there, is renting and has a job. The reply was that factors such as the occupation and English language ability are taken into account in addition to whether someone has moved there and has work. At the end of the conversation the immigration department said, "it is best for you not to advise that there is a good chance of someone being nominated."

This doesn't mean that someone won't be nominated but there seems to be a lot of competition. Like NSW, Tasmania is looking at additional criteria such as language, occupation and experience.


----------



## Rab nawaz

jontymorgan said:


> The Iscah monthly video which has just been released mentions an increasing number of people applying for Tasmanian state sponsorship for 190/489 visas, particularly for pro-rata occupations. They contacted the Tasmanian state immigration department to ask what the chances are of getting a nomination for someone who has moved there, is renting and has a job. The reply was that factors such as the occupation and English language ability are taken into account in addition to whether someone has moved there and has work. At the end of the conversation the immigration department said, "it is best for you not to advise that there is a good chance of someone being nominated."
> 
> This doesn't mean that someone won't be nominated but there seems to be a lot of competition. Like NSW, Tasmania is looking at additional criteria such as language, occupation and experience.


I have very good PTE score having 8 in all except reading and on the top of that i got onshore experience as well. In conclusion, i have 70 points but the only thing i have missing is superior English and that is the main reason to ask them for state sponsorship and if i am not eligble as per their criteria in that case what is the criteria 75 points lets suppose then why i will move there or superior English same why i will apply there when i can get nsw state sponsorship. As per their criteria i am the most eligble candidate still if they cannot ensure it means they are looking for something else.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> I have very good PTE score having 8 in all except reading and on the top of that i got onshore experience as well. In conclusion, i have 70 points but the only thing i have missing is superior English and that is the main reason to ask them for state sponsorship and if i am not eligble as per their criteria in that case what is the criteria 75 points lets suppose then why i will move there or superior English same why i will apply there when i can get nsw state sponsorship. As per their criteria i am the most eligble candidate still if they cannot ensure it means they are looking for something else.




Bro I remember that you had 65 points. How did u achieve 5 points so quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

Rab nawaz said:


> I have very good PTE score having 8 in all except reading and on the top of that i got onshore experience as well. In conclusion, i have 70 points but the only thing i have missing is superior English and that is the main reason to ask them for state sponsorship and if i am not eligble as per their criteria in that case what is the criteria 75 points lets suppose then why i will move there or superior English same why i will apply there when i can get nsw state sponsorship. As per their criteria i am the most eligble candidate still if they cannot ensure it means they are looking for something else.


No government official will GUARANTEE you an invite over a conversation.


----------



## Puggy123

chubb said:


> No government official will GUARANTEE you an invite over a conversation.


Exactly, even if they know the answer, they will still make it vague since things may change later on.
Just like how I had been contacting NSW couple of times through email and over the phone, never once they answered me specifically, but simply copy and paste or repeat the information that can be found on the general email which they sent out for those who received an invitation. Hence, I will not jump into a conclusion just based on what they said.......they always play safe.


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> I have very good PTE score having 8 in all except reading and on the top of that i got onshore experience as well. In conclusion, i have 70 points but the only thing i have missing is superior English and that is the main reason to ask them for state sponsorship and if i am not eligble as per their criteria in that case what is the criteria 75 points lets suppose then why i will move there or superior English same why i will apply there when i can get nsw state sponsorship. As per their criteria i am the most eligble candidate still if they cannot ensure it means they are looking for something else.


Did u apply for the Tasmania state and rejected?

It's funny and lots of my friends are been rejected. That's the answer they provide, lot of factors are taken to considerations


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Bro I remember that you had 65 points. How did u achieve 5 points so quickly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro i have represented a best scenerio case so i can figureout what is going on by the there is no way i will leave nsw for nothing and thats very difficult to settled there when there isnt any jobs, conplete new state and uncertain terms and conditions like i have mentioned before. I have assumed everything abood.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.



Very strange that you have not been invited since everyone with 70s points under 189 and EOI effective date before Nov should have been invited already. Why don't you fill an EOI for 190 NSW?


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Nomaddie said:


> We can't possibly estimate from these forums or our own social circles, just how many people we are competing with across the world. None of my friends nor anyone around me is emigrating. Also, it is incredibly rare for me to see other Brits on these forums, so with these small pieces of information, it would appear that not many Brits move to Australia. However, I know that to be completely untrue. Official stats are that over 40k people per year emigrate to Australia from the UK alone. Obviously, even more than that will try and will sat waiting in the queue with the rest of us. How many of those are accountants? Impossible to know. And this is just one place.


I used to work for IELTS and the number of Brits/US passport holders taking the test for immigration purposes wasn't that small. There are a lot of immigrants from all over the world.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new to this forum as I just started to explore these forums after getting superior English level today.
> I just want to ask that how much time is nsw taking to invite a 70 pointer with 20 English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have 70+5 points (20 pts for English), NSW will invite you anytime from 3 days to 3 weeks since your EOI effective date.


----------



## chubb

juliagillardfanboy said:


> Very strange that you have not been invited since everyone with 70s points under 189 and EOI effective date before Nov should have been invited already. Why don't you fill an EOI for 190 NSW?


He should not have been invited since the cutoff is 13 Sep 2016 for gen. accountant.

You mistake him/her as an external auditor.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

chubb said:


> He should not have been invited since the cutoff is 13 Sep 2016 for gen. accountant.
> 
> You mistake him/her as an external auditor.


I'm very sorry. My bad. Yes, with accountant, cutoff date was only around middle of Sep. But anw, he should be invited soon. One day more haha.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anyone knows, Auditor Cut-off date? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbaica3456

Ahamudul said:


> Anyone knows, Auditor Cut-off date?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


In the 18th January round, the date was 2nd November 2016. 1st Feb results are not visible on border (dot) gov (dot) au website


----------



## fin123

Can someone please advice me...
I am an EOI submitted Accountant who has not received an invitation sofar. At the same time can i apply for student visa to a Masters degree.? What if i get invited during my studies under student visa ? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

fin123 said:


> Can someone please advice me...
> I am an EOI submitted Accountant who has not received an invitation sofar. At the same time can i apply for student visa to a Masters degree.? What if i get invited during my studies under student visa ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk




Yes you can apply and if you get invited, you can apply for the visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fin123

Saad55 said:


> Yes you can apply and if you get invited, you can apply for the visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u very much Saad.Hope i can even update my EOI during that time if by any chance with more points. 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Hi, 

I have asked this question at some other forums before but haven't got the answer yet.
Can anyone tell me any chances of getting invite with 70 points for External Auditor under 190 NSW? If yes, any time period?
I lodged EOI on 1st Feb 2017. (bw I've also lodged for 189 with 65, i know it's almost impossible to get invite for 189)
Age- 25
PTE- 20
Aus Degree- 20


----------



## Abood

Heyaguy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have asked this question at some other forums before but haven't got the answer yet.
> Can anyone tell me any chances of getting invite with 70 points for External Auditor under 190 NSW? If yes, any time period?
> I lodged EOI on 1st Feb 2017. (bw I've also lodged for 189 with 65, i know it's almost impossible to get invite for 189)
> Age- 25
> PTE- 20
> Aus Degree- 20


As per current trend, it will be very tough to get. 

I suggest that you try to raise you points. I think the best for you is to do NATI.


----------



## Heyaguy

I've no idea and neither I heard anyone cleared NAATI till now. i think doing professional year is a better option. What do you think?


----------



## Abood

Heyaguy said:


> I've no idea and neither I heard anyone cleared NAATI till now. i think doing professional year is a better option. What do you think?


It might be shorter to do it. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Heyaguy said:


> I've no idea and neither I heard anyone cleared NAATI till now. i think doing professional year is a better option. What do you think?


It will take 10 months to get the certificate by the time accounting will be in the history books.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> It will take 10 months to get the certificate by the time accounting will be in the history books.




This is too much man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

And for NAATI booking is like after 2 months for test and it takes 11 weeks to get ur marks.
If they remove accounting then even NAATI can't protect me...lol 
Let see how it goes.


----------



## Abood

Heyaguy said:


> And for NAATI booking is like after 2 months for test and it takes 11 weeks to get ur marks.
> If they remove accounting then even NAATI can't protect me...lol
> Let see how it goes.




Bro 
You are external auditor. Your occupation is not flagged so don't worry too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Thanks heaps for the hope , I'm planning to apply for accounting assessment as well if I do professional year.
I don't think they can remove accounting or else most of the universities here in Australia gonna get broke...lol


----------



## Abood

Heyaguy said:


> Thanks heaps for the hope , I'm planning to apply for accounting assessment as well if I do professional year.
> I don't think they can remove accounting or else most of the universities here in Australia gonna get broke...lol




Anything can happen. Better to achieve maximum points as quickly as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Lets see, I guess auditing will be safe as it is still not flagged but still NAATI got a lot of bad rep. for looting people, I'll start professional year soon.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Heyaguy said:


> Thanks heaps for the hope , I'm planning to apply for accounting assessment as well if I do professional year.
> I don't think they can remove accounting or else most of the universities here in Australia gonna get broke...lol



They dont need to remove accounting when the cut offs are just moving 120 minutes per round or maximum one day in that case by default the huge gap in cut offs will remove all of the fresh 70s straight away.


----------



## chubb

Heyaguy said:


> Lets see, I guess auditing will be safe as it is still not flagged but still NAATI got a lot of bad rep. for looting people, I'll start professional year soon.


Professional year is not cheap and with that amount of money you could get a tutor or a course for PTE. PTE results are way faster and you still have a chance to be invited this financial year.

If you choose a professional year, you face the uncertainties of July policy changes and cutoff increase potentials. But it's better than doing nothing.


----------



## Heyaguy

I already got superior english and for NAATI I don't know what to say but professional year will finish in October and I can update my EOI straight away but professional year cost $5000 and you can pay in instalments. And till I see some hope to receive invite under 190 NSW


----------



## Heyaguy

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...cs/average-time-to-an-invite-based-on-a-state ......check this link I see a lot of 70 points getting invite under NSW 190 within 1 month or so. Just wondering I'm looking this wrong then?


----------



## chubb

Heyaguy said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...cs/average-time-to-an-invite-based-on-a-state ......check this link I see a lot of 70 points getting invite under NSW 190 within 1 month or so. Just wondering I'm looking this wrong then?


Sorry I didn't see your point breakdown. 

I believe you only have 65? NSW is only inviting 70 pointers with 20 English, that is, 70 points without state sponsorship.

65 pointers will not get an invite from NSW. You can try TAS or ACT, if you meet their residential criteria.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Heyaguy said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/tra...cs/average-time-to-an-invite-based-on-a-state ......check this link I see a lot of 70 points getting invite under NSW 190 within 1 month or so. Just wondering I'm looking this wrong then?




Mate that 70 is without state sponsorships. I waited 5 months on 65 with superior English. Didn't get it at all!


----------



## Heyaguy

Thanks I wish I were 25 
I guess I should find a job or professional year then.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Heyaguy said:


> Thanks I wish I were 25
> I guess I should find a job or professional year then.




I used to wish the same. Work up your points!


----------



## Heyaguy

Do u have any resources or any advice for NAATI mate?
I'll try that before jumping into professional year.


----------



## Heyaguy

Do u have any resources or any advice for NAATI mate?
I'll try that before jumping into professional year.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Heyaguy said:


> Do u have any resources or any advice for NAATI mate?
> I'll try that before jumping into professional year.




Nope! I just got one sample paper that NAATI provided while booking. I'll suggest you to give it a shot but not rely on it solely. Do both, NAATI and PY and/or find a job in some audit firm immediately. Normal accounting exp such as tax assistant/assistant accountant may or may not work later on.


----------



## EnergySystem

Yea, that's what I'm perplexed about. A few people on this thread has mentioned that the cut off date has only moved for about 5 hours for 13/9/16, so mine's probably still waiting in line.

I'm currently doing a Masters in Melbourne (still got a year to go) so I'm not sure if applying for the NSW 190 would affect my current arrangement. Any thoughts?


----------



## EnergySystem

juliagillardfanboy said:


> Very strange that you have not been invited since everyone with 70s points under 189 and EOI effective date before Nov should have been invited already. Why don't you fill an EOI for 190 NSW?


Yea, that's what I'm perplexed about. A few people on this thread has mentioned that the cut off date has only moved for about 5 hours for 13/9/16, so mine's probably still waiting in line.

I'm currently doing a Masters in Melbourne (still got a year to go) so I'm not sure if applying for the NSW 190 would affect my current arrangement. Any thoughts?


----------



## muz068

chubb said:


> Sorry I didn't see your point breakdown.
> 
> I believe you only have 65? NSW is only inviting 70 pointers with 20 English, that is, 70 points without state sponsorship.
> 
> 65 pointers will not get an invite from NSW. You can try TAS or ACT, if you meet their residential criteria.


I can assure you that it is indeed quite difficult to get sponsored in TAS. One of the condition which most people would be relying is having job offer in Tasmania . Trust me its not easy to find genuine employment here in Tasmania. Above all, the state has reduced the number of intakes from '"JOB OFFER stream "to minimum . The reason I got to know was that many people who are on 489 sponsorship didn't have an actual job offer but paid employers to get that job offer letter. I have almost met 5-6people who got the letter in this manner while residing overseas so state had to take some tough measures . Believe me or not , there were two accounting students on 55+5 points from Melbourne who got 190 State sponsorship in this fashion. However, now State is quite concerned about rising number of applicants so this job pathway is difficult.

On the other hand regarding ACT , I am not sure about it but I can tell you one thing that they love their own graduates , many of my friends(accounting graduates) who had 55 points got sponsored.

I hope this explains the situation.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Heyaguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps for the hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm planning to apply for accounting assessment as well if I do professional year.
> I don't think they can remove accounting or else most of the universities here in Australia gonna get broke...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dont need to remove accounting when the cut offs are just moving 120 minutes per round or maximum one day in that case by default the huge gap in cut offs will remove all of the fresh 70s straight away.
Click to expand...

I don't understand this comment. Per my understanding, removing it from the list means that no one will be invited regardless of points or submission date. The backlog would just sit there until EOIs become expired or accounting is added back to the list. Therefore they would of course remove accounting from the list if they no longer require accountants. 

If it's removed the backlog remains that. A backlog. That's what I thought anyway. 

Or is that if you're already in the queue then you can still be invited after removal of the occupation? Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## jaimin007

*189 Accountant*

Hello,

I have applied for 189 Visa and filed my EOI on 07.11.2016. My profile is of Accountant and right now I am on 70 points. I am still waiting for the Invitation can any one please swiftly explain me that by what time can I expect for an Invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Au16

Hi experts, Can I expect invitation for 189 on 15th Feb 2016 round with 75 points updated on 7th Feb 2017 fron 70points.


----------



## azerty

jaimin007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 189 Visa and filed my EOI on 07.11.2016. My profile is of Accountant and right now I am on 70 points. I am still waiting for the Invitation can any one please swiftly explain me that by what time can I expect for an Invitation?
> 
> Thanks


You are in for a very long wait. The cutoff is still in Sep 13 and it's been moving very slowly.. from a week till 3-4 days and now, a few hours per round.


----------



## Abood

Au16 said:


> Hi experts, Can I expect invitation for 189 on 15th Feb 2016 round with 75 points updated on 7th Feb 2017 fron 70points.




Expect an invitation on 14th Feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

How about 489 for external auditor ? Any idea what's the minimum required to get an invite, I think they sponsor auditors in far south coast.
Thanks


----------



## Heyaguy

Or I think NT is also sponsoring for 489 even if u have completed degree in NSW.


----------



## chubb

muz068 said:


> I can assure you that it is indeed quite difficult to get sponsored in TAS. One of the condition which most people would be relying is having job offer in Tasmania . Trust me its not easy to find genuine employment here in Tasmania. Above all, the state has reduced the number of intakes from '"JOB OFFER stream "to minimum . The reason I got to know was that many people who are on 489 sponsorship didn't have an actual job offer but paid employers to get that job offer letter. I have almost met 5-6people who got the letter in this manner while residing overseas so state had to take some tough measures . Believe me or not , there were two accounting students on 55+5 points from Melbourne who got 190 State sponsorship in this fashion. However, now State is quite concerned about rising number of applicants so this job pathway is difficult.
> 
> On the other hand regarding ACT , I am not sure about it but I can tell you one thing that they love their own graduates , many of my friends(accounting graduates) who had 55 points got sponsored.
> 
> I hope this explains the situation.


I was simply trying to say TAS and ACT are two options. 

I have heard of people who went to these two states to study in order to meet their requirements. It's not easy.


----------



## fin123

Heyaguy said:


> Or I think NT is also sponsoring for 489 even if u have completed degree in NSW.


Even NT is demanding these days 😞

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## natzy1

Hi EnergySystem,

I am on the same boat too.

Please keep us updated if you get invited in the next round (15/02/2017).

It is highly appreciated.


---------------------------
General Accountant
Age: 25
Australian study: 5
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 5






EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

natzy1 said:


> Hi EnergySystem,
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the same boat too.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep us updated if you get invited in the next round (15/02/2017).
> 
> 
> 
> It is highly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Australian study: 5
> 
> Qualification: 15
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Work experience: 5




Did you apply for 190? If yes, when?


----------



## Heyaguy

Energy system pretty sure mate that next round is yours


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS man if you are there post something its been ages havnt seem you around.


----------



## natzy1

Hi Sumit, 

I didn't apply for 190 as I don't want to move to NSW.

I applied 189 visa on 16/09/2016 with 70 points.

Still waiting currently   

--------------------------
General Accountant
Age: 25
Australian study: 5
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 5
Total points for 189: 70 pts
EOI submitted: 16/09/2016
Invitation received: xx/xx/2017





SumitWadhawan said:


> Did you apply for 190? If yes, when?


----------



## natzy1

Hi Sumit, 

-Correction-

I didn't apply for 190 as I don't want to move to NSW.

I submitted EOI for 189 visa on 16/09/2016 with 70 points.

Still waiting currently 

--------------------------
General Accountant
Age: 25
Australian study: 5
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 5
Total points for 189: 70 pts
EOI submitted: 16/09/2016
Invitation received: xx/xx/2017


SumitWadhawan said:


> Did you apply for 190? If yes, when?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

natzy1 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> 
> 
> -Correction-
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't apply for 190 as I don't want to move to NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted EOI for 189 visa on 16/09/2016 with 70 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting currently
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> Age: 25
> 
> Australian study: 5
> 
> Qualification: 15
> 
> English: 20
> 
> Work experience: 5
> 
> Total points for 189: 70 pts
> 
> EOI submitted: 16/09/2016
> 
> Invitation received: xx/xx/2017




Suicide is the only word I can think of atm!


----------



## blackpearl

hey man what do u think of the chances if a person apply for tas state sponsorship after completing one academic year there ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

blackpearl said:


> hey man what do u think of the chances if a person apply for tas state sponsorship after completing one academic year there ?


Complete uncertain nowadays tasmania is the new york of Australia.


----------



## muz068

blackpearl said:


> hey man what do u think of the chances if a person apply for tas state sponsorship after completing one academic year there ?


I thought you have already been invited?


----------



## emios88

SumitWadhawan said:


> Suicide is the only word I can think of atm!


 Why's that?


----------



## muz068

emios88 said:


> Why's that?


You should have applied for NSW SS. It is just a moral obligation , not a "LEGAL"requirement to live in NSW


----------



## Nomaddie

emios88 said:


> SumitWadhawan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide is the only word I can think of atm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why's that?
Click to expand...

Date of effect is only a few days after the cut off. To say 'suicide' here is not applicable at all. You will be invited very soon.


----------



## paypilnitsa

Any general accountants who got invited for NSW this week? the last guy to get invited on immitracker had a DOE of 05/12/16.... and the guy before him had a DOE of 14/12/16.. how is this invites system working ?


----------



## SumitWadhawan

emios88 said:


> Why's that?




It's just a moral obligation. Lucky you that you are not too far away and would easily get 189, but that was some serious mistake. It's hard to digest the fact that you waited almost 6 months even after getting superior English.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Nomaddie said:


> Date of effect is only a few days after the cut off. To say 'suicide' here is not applicable at all. You will be invited very soon.




Obviously I can see that! He's lucky that his DOE is near the cutoff otherwise it was some serious mistake.


----------



## azerty

1 feb report is out
accountants: 2016/09/13 11:08pm
auditors: 2016/11/08 1:13 pm
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/1-february-2017-round-results


----------



## OctNovDec

azerty said:


> 1 feb report is out
> accountants: 2016/09/13 11:08pm
> auditors: 2016/11/08 1:13 pm
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/1-february-2017-round-results


That's a sloth. And an Australian at that.

Could it be that this is still the bottleneck of fresh graduates, receiving their assessments as late as September and then filing their EoI? A man can be optimistic.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

OctNovDec said:


> That's a sloth. And an Australian at that.
> 
> Could it be that this is still the bottleneck of fresh graduates, receiving their assessments as late as September and then filing their EoI? A man can be optimistic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Personally, I think it's 75s. There are quite a lot of them from the bar chart.


----------



## chubb

OctNovDec said:


> That's a sloth. And an Australian at that.
> 
> Could it be that this is still the bottleneck of fresh graduates, receiving their assessments as late as September and then filing their EoI? A man can be optimistic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


It seems to me like people started their PY, NAATI courses around September 2015 when the cutoff went up to 70. If you are onshore then it is quite easy to get to 70 points with PTE 65. I've seen a PTE school producing over 150 PTE 65 and 79 pointers every month.


----------



## commie_rick

I just gotten nsw invite


----------



## Abood

commie_rick said:


> I just gotten nsw invite




Congrats! When did you receive nomination? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

commie_rick said:


> I just gotten nsw invite


Grats! was that an invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorship? And today?

Do you also mind sharing your points breakdown?


----------



## blackpearl

muz068 said:


> I thought you have already been invited?


yeah I have been  but my brother onshore also accountant but one year left in his studies, with the current outlook I thought it wouldnt hurt to look for better chances than just staying in Melbourne


----------



## natzy1

Hi Sumit,

Actually yes.

Just wanted a free of mind as I have already got a job in Melbourne.

So no chance to go Sydney. And thought and hoped that invitation will be received soon.

The fact is it is still taking so long.    and moved by only hours. 


-----------------------------------

General Accountant
Age: 25
Australian study: 5
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 5
Total points for 189: 70 pts
EOI submitted: 16/09/2016
Invitation received: xx/xx/2017





muz068 said:


> You should have applied for NSW SS. It is just a moral obligation , not a "LEGAL"requirement to live in NSW


----------



## natzy1

Thank you Nomaddie!!!  

I hope I can be invited very soon.

Otherwise, I'll regret to forgo NSW SS.

------------------

General Accountant
Age: 25
Australian study: 5
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Work experience: 5
Total points for 189: 70 pts
EOI submitted: 16/09/2016
Invitation received: xx/xx/2017






Nomaddie said:


> Date of effect is only a few days after the cut off. To say 'suicide' here is not applicable at all. You will be invited very soon.


----------



## muz068

blackpearl said:


> yeah I have been  but my brother onshore also accountant but one year left in his studies, with the current outlook I thought it wouldnt hurt to look for better chances than just staying in Melbourne


ok I might be able to help you . May I know his points breakdown ? Is he doing bachelors or masters degree in Australia?


----------



## commie_rick

azerty said:


> Grats! was that an invitation to apply for NSW state sponsorship? And today?
> 
> Do you also mind sharing your points breakdown?





age 25
superior english	20
outside AUS employment 10
educational 15

total 70 +5

im an auditor btw


----------



## satyagvk

Hi All,

Below are my details:

189
Category: Accountant General
No. of points: 65
Date of EOI: 12-Feb-16
Invitation: Still waiting (even after a year)

190 (NSW)
Category: Accountant General
No. of points: 65+5 (70)
Date of EOI: 07-Oct-16
Invitation: Still waiting (even after 4 months)

I want to know if I stand any chance of getting the invitation either in 189 or 190.

Also, I heard from different forums that Accountant category is going to removed from the list for the year 2017-18 year. Is that true ? Could some one throw some light on this ?

Also, I am planning to write my English language test again to improve my score to 20 points so that I can get 75 points overall for 189. I need a very honest advise whether I should give IELTS or PTE. I have already given IELTS thrice and the last time I scored S-8, L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7 

Thanks very much in advance for your help.

Regards,
SG


----------



## azerty

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> 189
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65
> Date of EOI: 12-Feb-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after a year)
> 
> 190 (NSW)
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65+5 (70)
> Date of EOI: 07-Oct-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after 4 months)
> 
> I want to know if I stand any chance of getting the invitation either in 189 or 190.
> 
> Also, I heard from different forums that Accountant category is going to removed from the list for the year 2017-18 year. Is that true ? Could some one throw some light on this ?
> 
> Also, I am planning to write my English language test again to improve my score to 20 points so that I can get 75 points overall for 189. I need a very honest advise whether I should give IELTS or PTE. I have already given IELTS thrice and the last time I scored S-8, L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> SG


1) No chance at all for either 189 or 190 going by the current situation. there's around 4 months of 70s in queue and it is barely moving and NSW invites seem to be limited to 70s with superior english the past few months.

2) Don't heed anything about it being taken off till the new SOL is announced around june. They have not even finished the consultation process for it yet.

3) Why not buy the PTE test kit and see where you stand?


----------



## chinkyjenn

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> 189
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65
> Date of EOI: 12-Feb-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after a year)
> 
> 190 (NSW)
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65+5 (70)
> Date of EOI: 07-Oct-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after 4 months)
> 
> I want to know if I stand any chance of getting the invitation either in 189 or 190.
> 
> Also, I heard from different forums that Accountant category is going to removed from the list for the year 2017-18 year. Is that true ? Could some one throw some light on this ?
> 
> Also, I am planning to write my English language test again to improve my score to 20 points so that I can get 75 points overall for 189. I need a very honest advise whether I should give IELTS or PTE. I have already given IELTS thrice and the last time I scored S-8, L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> SG


I would suggest you try PTE. There are heaps of PTE course or academy in Sydney and they do free trial class and many students have achieved 90 in the short amount of time. 

I have a question though, I just met a guy who works at the immigration agent. He said that NSW doesn't invite 70 pointers accountant (general) even the one with superior English. Is that true?  I hope that is not true.

I am aware that according to the immitracker, some ppl with 70 points are getting the invitations. but how reliable is this website?


----------



## Qasimkhan

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> 189
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65
> Date of EOI: 12-Feb-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after a year)
> 
> 190 (NSW)
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65+5 (70)
> Date of EOI: 07-Oct-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after 4 months)
> 
> I want to know if I stand any chance of getting the invitation either in 189 or 190.
> 
> Also, I heard from different forums that Accountant category is going to removed from the list for the year 2017-18 year. Is that true ? Could some one throw some light on this ?
> 
> Also, I am planning to write my English language test again to improve my score to 20 points so that I can get 75 points overall for 189. I need a very honest advise whether I should give IELTS or PTE. I have already given IELTS thrice and the last time I scored S-8, L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> SG


No chance at all, from your signature i can see u have made big mistake by not selecting nsw state when u lodged ur eoi on feb 2016.


----------



## Sushev

I submitted my eoi for accountant general(189&190)at the end of jan 2017 with 70 points (age-30, Australian degree:5, Academic qualification:15, English:20). As of now looking at the pace 189 is taking, i dont think i will get an invitation for 189 this fiscal year. But should i be hopeful to get invitation for 190?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sushev said:


> I submitted my eoi for accountant general(189&190)at the end of jan 2017 with 70 points (age-30, Australian degree:5, Academic qualification:15, English:20). As of now looking at the pace 189 is taking, i dont think i will get an invitation for 189 this fiscal year. But should i be hopeful to get invitation for 190?


Untill today it looks fine but you cant say nothing if tomorrow nsw will ask for 75+5 with superior English in fact there is no rules at all they are playing as they want.


----------



## Ange007

Hi Rab Nawaz i have PM you bro.. if u mind replying.. thank you!!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ange007 said:


> Hi Rab Nawaz i have PM you bro.. if u mind replying.. thank you!!!


Bro post in PTE thread its been ages i havnt attempt Pte exam so i have no idea what is going on.


----------



## bluesky2009

paypilnitsa said:


> Any general accountants who got invited for NSW this week? the last guy to get invited on immitracker had a DOE of 05/12/16.... and the guy before him had a DOE of 14/12/16.. how is this invites system working ?


Hi mate,

Did you receive an invite yesterday from NSW? Heard several have been invited yesterday.


----------



## annaazn

Hey guys,

I just submitted my EOI today

Occupation: Accountant 221111
Points: 65 (189), 75 (489 FS)

Although I understand that only they have taken enough 189, the remaining slots will be allocated to 489, may I ask if they would choose a 75pts 489 over a 70pts 189? 

Has anyone been through a similar case or happen to know any simlar situation?

Many thanks,


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone and specially new joiners,

There is an increasing trend many new people are joining which is good but everyone has been asking the same question over and over again 'When i will get an invitation' Instead of asking same question kindly scroll back to few pages and you will get your ans.

Regarding people getting frustrated, we understand you have been waiting from 2-6 months or whatever, most of us are in the same boat and there are people like me who have been waiting from more than a year now, be patient and pray for everyone.

I feel it was better if i would've come on boat, that would've saved me more than 50grands excl taxes that i have paid over the years and there's still so much uncertainty over my future.


----------



## azerty

annaazn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just submitted my EOI today
> 
> Occupation: Accountant 221111
> Points: 65 (189), 75 (489 FS)
> 
> Although I understand that only they have taken enough 189, the remaining slots will be allocated to 489, may I ask if they would choose a 75pts 489 over a 70pts 189?
> 
> Has anyone been through a similar case or happen to know any simlar situation?
> 
> Many thanks,



To quote the paragraph found in each skillselect rounds' report:


> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


Using accountants(2211) as an example, in that round, if they decide to prorata the number of invites to 98 that round. They will look into queue and invite all eligible 189 accountant invites all the way down to 60 points.

If there are slots left that round, they will invite any eligible 489 FS to make up 98.

So the only way accountant 489FS will get an invite is if there are less than 98 accoutant 189s waiting in queue, or by some strange circumstance, the ceiling for the 189 invites for the round reaches before the accountant pro-rata limit is filled
( Luckiest 100 visa applicants - Skill select 489 visa | Iscah ).

Looking at the number of people waiting even at 70, you can judge how possible it is for such a situation to take place.


----------



## paypilnitsa

bluesky2009 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Did you receive an invite yesterday from NSW? Heard several have been invited yesterday.


No not yet... i think i'll get it in a couple of weeks considering the current trend.


----------



## paypilnitsa

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> 189
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65
> Date of EOI: 12-Feb-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after a year)
> 
> 190 (NSW)
> Category: Accountant General
> No. of points: 65+5 (70)
> Date of EOI: 07-Oct-16
> Invitation: Still waiting (even after 4 months)
> 
> I want to know if I stand any chance of getting the invitation either in 189 or 190.
> 
> Also, I heard from different forums that Accountant category is going to removed from the list for the year 2017-18 year. Is that true ? Could some one throw some light on this ?
> 
> Also, I am planning to write my English language test again to improve my score to 20 points so that I can get 75 points overall for 189. I need a very honest advise whether I should give IELTS or PTE. I have already given IELTS thrice and the last time I scored S-8, L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help.
> 
> Regards,
> SG


I found PTE to be a lot easier... i gave CAE and scored 198, scored the same as you in IELTS and then i gave PTE and got all 90s... I only prepared from the sample tests that were available on their website.


----------



## helphelp2

Hello 

I have submitted my EOI on 11th December with 70+5 superior English NSW and still haven't got an invitation :/


----------



## Onixe

helphelp2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 11th December with 70+5 superior English NSW and still haven't got an invitation :/


That's weird, according to immitracker someone with 70+5 points (superior/no experience) who applied on 14th of December received the invitation in January. Did you select NSW or All States when submitted your EOI for 190?


----------



## Au16

I update my EOI for 189 with 75 ponts on 6th Feb 2017. Can anyone please advice me when ca I expect the invitation. Too much worried now. 
Have been struggling since July 2015. I was left few days behind for invitation that time with 60 points.


----------



## OctNovDec

Au16 said:


> I update my EOI for 189 with 75 ponts on 6th Feb 2017. Can anyone please advice me when ca I expect the invitation. Too much worried now.
> Have been struggling since July 2015. I was left few days behind for invitation that time with 60 points.


You are likely to get the invite very soon. Accountants with 75 points have gotten invited the next day itself, but you have updated your eoi to 75 and so your invitation might be taking some time. Let us know when you get the invite, the info will help people who are updating their EoI to 75.


----------



## blackpearl

muz068 said:


> ok I might be able to help you . May I know his points breakdown ? Is he doing bachelors or masters degree in Australia?


thanks bro, he is currently at 55 points and he already has his assessments done for both Auditor and Accountant, he is doing a Master in Accounting, he is going to give his pte soon again to get 20 points there, he is lagging in speaking only. he 30 for age and 15 for education so far, no experience, he was thinking of transferring to Uof T at the end of his second trimester because only then will he complete his six month time period required for transfer. This would leave him with exactly one academic year of study left, 2 semester.. thanks again


----------



## Saad55

Au16 said:


> I update my EOI for 189 with 75 ponts on 6th Feb 2017. Can anyone please advice me when ca I expect the invitation. Too much worried now.
> Have been struggling since July 2015. I was left few days behind for invitation that time with 60 points.




You will definitely get. Invite in next round.. just work on the documents for the visa file 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Au16

Saad55 said:


> Au16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I update my EOI for 189 with 75 ponts on 6th Feb 2017. Can anyone please advice me when ca I expect the invitation. Too much worried now.
> Have been struggling since July 2015. I was left few days behind for invitation that time with 60 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will definitely get. Invite in next round.. just work on the documents for the visa file
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks...It has been a long journey... hoping for the invitation in this round.


----------



## hamidaims

Can any expert guide me:

In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested be Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card attested ?

Or just to Scan original documents without attestation?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Can any expert guide me:
> 
> In 189 Visa application, Is it necessary to attach (Attested be Notry Public) passport, birth certificate, Marriage certificate and ID Card attested ?
> 
> Or just to Scan original documents without attestation?


Hey hamid you didnt apply for WA 190 lol...


----------



## hamidaims

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey hamid you didnt apply for WA 190 lol...


Nops. Its my friend case....

WA has closed Accountant category recently. So, waiting for July 17. Hope they will reopen it again.


----------



## Rab nawaz

hamidaims said:


> Nops. Its my friend case....
> 
> WA has closed Accountant category recently. So, waiting for July 17. Hope they will reopen it again.


Let me tell you at that time when we had big discussion on WA one of my friends tried and refused straight away even he got all documents.


----------



## drashti

When NSW is going to invite people in bulk?


----------



## Rab nawaz

drashti said:


> When NSW is going to invite people in bulk?


I think next friday they are gonna invite all of us.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> I think next friday they are gonna invite all of us.


May be tomorrow. Lol!


----------



## natali-new

drashti said:


> When NSW is going to invite people in bulk?


Hi. What is in bulk people ?


----------



## zaback21

natali-new said:


> Hi. What is in bulk people ?


Well like 200-500 people. Almost 64% of 4000 NSW invite is left for 190 Visa.


----------



## natali-new

zaback21 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What is in bulk people ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well like 200-500 people. Almost 64% of 4000 NSW invite is left for 190 Visa.
Click to expand...

This is like remaining places for occupations in this financial year ?


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. What is in bulk people ?
> 
> 
> 
> Well like 200-500 people. Almost 64% of 4000 NSW invite is left for 190 Visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is like remaining places for occupations in this financial year ?
Click to expand...

Yes for this financial year. But for all occupations not just accountants.


----------



## SSSShhhh

Hey folks, 
Hope you all are doing great. I'm new to this forum and want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process? 
Also I want to know whether I can assess degree as I completed my all semesters and passed successfully but officially I will get degree after 4 months.

thanks


----------



## chubb

Harryz said:


> Hey folks,
> Hope you all are doing great. I'm new to this forum and want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process?
> Also I want to know whether I can assess degree as I completed my all semesters and passed successfully but officially I will get degree after 4 months.
> 
> thanks



CPA, CAANZ and I think there is another one....

You said you are in Australia. Do you have an Australian degree? 

I had an Australian degree and used the express option. Received the assessment in one week or so.

You can get a completion letter from your uni student office. It will serve as your degree certificate. Your do not have to wait for your official graduation certificate.


----------



## Nomaddie

Harryz said:


> Hey folks,
> Hope you all are doing great. I'm new to this forum and want to know that which Australian bodies assess the degrees of accountant and how much time they will take in whole process?
> Also I want to know whether I can assess degree as I completed my all semesters and passed successfully but officially I will get degree after 4 months.
> 
> thanks


Did you even do any of your own research before coming on here? The information is very easily found on the border gov/skillselect website. 

Being new to the forum... Maybe actually read the forum before asking the same questions. Also, have you submitted your Eoi? Without an assessment of your degree I'd guess not. So why come to a forum created for people that have? 

I'm getting over this


----------



## Gersus

*Help*

Hi everyone,

I have been reading this forum as I wanted to apply for visa 189/190 after I graduate this year. However, it seems 65 and 70 points are not enough as an accountant or an auditor, and things are getting harder and harder. 

Therefore, I was wondering if anyone knows if I am able to apply using another occupation in the SOL list and still work as an accountant after that? Like for example, let's assume I am a doing double degree course, one of my degrees is accounting and the other economics, since applying with an accounting degree is hard, I could apply with the economics one (as long as there is a SOL occupation for economics). Then, after being invited (if I do) and acquiring permanent residency, I would work as an accountant or an auditor (since that is what I wanted to do originally).

Is this allow? Or am I only allow to work under the SOL occupation I used in the application? I tried to google it but couldn't find any answer. 

Hopefully, I managed to explain myself. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Danaaus

will I get NSW state nomination with current 65 points without nomination points??


----------



## jkfooty1

natali-new said:


> Hi. What is in bulk people ?


Bulk is hope for everyone here which is never gonna happen


----------



## fin123

jkfooty1 said:


> Bulk is hope for everyone here which is never gonna happen


In that bulk round will they consider even 55 or 60 pointers? 

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Guys NSW seems very slow for 70's with superior. Waiting but No invitation from 2 weeks. Is there any other state for accountants or auditors?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo

*Moved to 80 points*

Guys,

Just wanted to thank you all for your responses on this forum.

I've updated my EOI to 80 points today, so hopefully I'll be invited soon. Will move to another appropriate forum then.

Thanks a ton.

Regards, 
Varun


----------



## muz068

Hi there,
What level of education have you completes , bachelor or Masters?


----------



## muz068

Gersus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been reading this forum as I wanted to apply for visa 189/190 after I graduate this year. However, it seems 65 and 70 points are not enough as an accountant or an auditor, and things are getting harder and harder.
> 
> Therefore, I was wondering if anyone knows if I am able to apply using another occupation in the SOL list and still work as an accountant after that? Like for example, let's assume I am a doing double degree course, one of my degrees is accounting and the other economics, since applying with an accounting degree is hard, I could apply with the economics one (as long as there is a SOL occupation for economics). Then, after being invited (if I do) and acquiring permanent residency, I would work as an accountant or an auditor (since that is what I wanted to do originally).
> 
> Is this allow? Or am I only allow to work under the SOL occupation I used in the application? I tried to google it but couldn't find any answer.
> 
> Hopefully, I managed to explain myself. Thanks for the help in advance!


What is your education level?


----------



## davidlk03

varunjajoo said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you all for your responses on this forum.
> 
> I've updated my EOI to 80 points today, so hopefully I'll be invited soon. Will move to another appropriate forum then.
> 
> Thanks a ton.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun


Ur points breakdown...?


----------



## varunjajoo

davidlk03 said:


> Ur points breakdown...?


Age -30 points
English - 20
Education - 15
Overseas exp - 10
Partner skills - 5

Total - 80


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Guys NSW seems very slow for 70's with superior. Waiting but No invitation from 2 weeks. Is there any other state for accountants or auditors?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see couple of EOI cleared with 70+5 with superior which means the game is still on for 70+5 with superior but you cant say nothing if the wait time will keep increasing the answer is simple, they are going to remove 70+5 with superior as well. Just wait and watch what next filter they have decided for diamond sub class 190.


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> I can see couple of EOI cleared with 70+5 with superior which means the game is still on for 70+5 with superior but you cant say nothing if the wait time will keep increasing the answer is simple, they are going to remove 70+5 with superior as well. Just wait and watch what next filter they have decided for diamond sub class 190.




Yes there are couple of invitations for 70+5 last month but after that there is complete silence. Maybe other people got invited but they didn't changed their status in immitracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gersus

muz068 said:


> What is your education level?


Hi Muz068,

Currently, I am doing a bachelor's degree in Australia. My course is "Bachelor of Business (Accounting) and Bachelor of Business (Management)", also majoring in banking and finance. To my knowledge, there are no SOL occupations that require a management degree so I was thinking to replace it with Bachelor of Business (Banking and Finance) and apply with that one. 

I will graduate by December with 65 points (70 if I apply for 190), so I was thinking to apply, after graduation, using a SOL occupation that requires a banking and finance degree instead of applying with accountant (general) or external auditor. If I get permanent residency by doing this, I would not work under the SOL occupation I used but as an accountant or auditor. However, I do not know if such thing is allow or not.

Any ideas?


----------



## woolee517

Guys, thank you very much for sharing all the useful information. It has been very useful to look at you guys posts. I really need you guys advice for my EOI. I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24th of October, 2016, however, I have not heard anything from both 189 and 190. For the 190, I claimed for 70+5 points. It would be greatly appreciate if anyone could predict when will be my invitation for 189? Thank you very much for your time and help in advnace. 

I am looking forward to hearing from you all


----------



## woolee517

*189 accountant*

Guys, thank you very much for all the information. 
It has been very useful to look at all the posts you guys are sharing. 
I really need you guys advice for my EOI. I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24th of October, 2016, however, I have not heard anything from both 189 and 190. For 190, I claimed for 70+5 (IELTS 7). It would be greatly appreciate if you could predict when will be my turn for 189 and 190? Should I take other courses like Natti and PTE ? 

Thank you very much for your help in advance.


----------



## Onixe

handyjohn said:


> Yes there are couple of invitations for 70+5 last month but after that there is complete silence. Maybe other people got invited but they didn't changed their status in immitracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been waiting for almost a month with 70+5 with superior, so seems to be dead.


----------



## Ahamudul

Onixe said:


> I've been waiting for almost a month with 70+5 with superior, so seems to be dead.


HI onixe, 

What are you waiting for?

190 or 189?

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Onixe

Ahamudul said:


> HI onixe,
> 
> What are you waiting for?
> 
> 190 or 189?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


190 NSW. I don't have much hope for 189.


----------



## Ahamudul

True... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Nomaddie said:


> Did you even do any of your own research before coming on here? The information is very easily found on the border gov/skillselect website.
> 
> Being new to the forum... Maybe actually read the forum before asking the same questions. Also, have you submitted your Eoi? Without an assessment of your degree I'd guess not. So why come to a forum created for people that have?
> 
> I'm getting over this




Guys,

Relax. If you don't want to help him, you have an option not to respond!

Be happy!


----------



## varunjajoo

woolee517 said:


> Guys, thank you very much for all the information.
> It has been very useful to look at all the posts you guys are sharing.
> I really need you guys advice for my EOI. I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24th of October, 2016, however, I have not heard anything from both 189 and 190. For 190, I claimed for 70+5 (IELTS 7). It would be greatly appreciate if you could predict when will be my turn for 189 and 190? Should I take other courses like Natti and PTE ?
> 
> Thank you very much for your help in advance.


If you can give the PTE and get a better score, go for it. The current scenario for 189 with 70 points for mid october application looks very bleak. And if you can get a 189, why give up your mobility for 190.

Personally, reading your query, I feel that your english is not bad at all. It may not be difficult for you to get 79+ in PTE and that should have you soaring through.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## varunjajoo

*Couldn't agree more*



abishma said:


> Guys,
> 
> Relax. If you don't want to help him, you have an option not to respond!
> 
> Be happy!


This is so true. I understand that people think that others did not do their research well and jump to this forum directly, but hey.. everyone starts somewhere. If you wish, direct them to the correct link, but politely, else ignore them. Why this frustration.

Regards,
Varun


----------



## Nomaddie

varunjajoo said:


> abishma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Relax. If you don't want to help him, you have an option not to respond!
> 
> Be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so true. I understand that people think that others did not do their research well and jump to this forum directly, but hey.. everyone starts somewhere. If you wish, direct them to the correct link, but politely, else ignore them. Why this frustration.
> 
> Regards,
> Varun
Click to expand...

Threads have topics for a reason. To keep discussions relevant and allow for ease of then following the thread to search for answers. 

The reason so many people on this thread ask the same questions over and over, is because it gets clogged with irrelevant and lazy questions. Which makes it difficult to find any helpful relevant information. 

The particular post got my back up because as well as not being applicable to this thread, it was incredibly lazy. The person copy and pasted the exact same question on numerous threads. It had been answered many times over on this thread alone, and the information is readily available on the skillselect website. There are an increasing number of people asking questions without doing any research in the slightest. Yes you're correct, people have to start somewhere. That somewhere should be the bordergov/ skillselect website. This person (and they are not alone) didn't even do that, let alone read this thread to find the answers. They started with asking everyone else to research for them. 

Anyone applying should as a minimum read the Australian gov/skillselect site.


----------



## Danaaus

If I lodge my EOI in June 2017 & in July 2017 during annual update of SOL list Accountants is removed, will I still be able to get invitation for 189 independent visa since I applied while the occupation was in SOL list? Thanks. Sorry for a tough question.


----------



## commie_rick

Onixe said:


> I've been waiting for almost a month with 70+5 with superior, so seems to be dead.


you will get it soon. 189 or 190 ?


----------



## Onixe

commie_rick said:


> you will get it soon. 189 or 190 ?


Hope so... 190 NSW.


----------



## handyjohn

Danaaus said:


> If I lodge my EOI in June 2017 & in July 2017 during annual update of SOL list Accountants is removed, will I still be able to get invitation for 189 independent visa since I applied while the occupation was in SOL list? Thanks. Sorry for a tough question.




You can't get invited if occupation isn't on sol. But if you already invited and then occupation is removed from sol then your visa application will be processed normally 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Nomaddie said:


> Threads have topics for a reason. To keep discussions relevant and allow for ease of then following the thread to search for answers.
> 
> The reason so many people on this thread ask the same questions over and over, is because it gets clogged with irrelevant and lazy questions. Which makes it difficult to find any helpful relevant information.
> 
> The particular post got my back up because as well as not being applicable to this thread, it was incredibly lazy. The person copy and pasted the exact same question on numerous threads. It had been answered many times over on this thread alone, and the information is readily available on the skillselect website. There are an increasing number of people asking questions without doing any research in the slightest. Yes you're correct, people have to start somewhere. That somewhere should be the bordergov/ skillselect website. This person (and they are not alone) didn't even do that, let alone read this thread to find the answers. They started with asking everyone else to research for them.
> 
> Anyone applying should as a minimum read the Australian gov/skillselect site.




Can't agree more! Anyone applying as a "professional" should at least do some basic research before bluntly posting anything anywhere just to make fool of themselves.


----------



## Joe1990$

*New member*

Hello guys,
i,m planning to lodge my EOI on March
as I have 70 Points and I'm just wondering if external auditor is among the flagged occupations for 2017?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Joe1990$ said:


> Hello guys,
> i,m planning to lodge my EOI on March
> as I have 70 Points and I'm just wondering if external auditor is among the flagged occupations for 2017?


Yes it is and may be next month they will remove auditors permanent.


----------



## Joe1990$

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes it is and may be next month they will remove auditors permanent.


Great!! Thats so cheering. Thank you anyway :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BaazzZ

Onixe said:


> Hope so... 190 NSW.


 i am waiting from 9 dec 2016 with same point buddy


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes it is and may be next month they will remove auditors permanent.




Bro, 

External auditor isn't flagged occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

:ban:


Abood said:


> Bro,
> 
> External auditor isn't flagged occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was asking on purpose so i make him comfortable bro.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> :ban:
> 
> 
> 
> He was asking on purpose so i make him comfortable bro.




Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danaaus

Abood said:


> Bro,
> 
> External auditor isn't flagged occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you need to be currently working in a job as an external auditor to nominate it in sol list or a bachelor/masters degree in accounting with minimum points of 70 is enough to lodge EOI ? I have heard it is very difficult to get a job as an external auditor without pr. Thoughts?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Danaaus said:


> Do you need to be currently working in a job as an external auditor to nominate it in sol list or a bachelor/masters degree in accounting with minimum points of 70 is enough to lodge EOI ? I have heard it is very difficult to get a job as an external auditor without pr. Thoughts?


Degree is fine and job is difficult for general accountant as well and yes if you do have 70 points with Superior English, the chances are clear you will get 190.


----------



## Ahamudul

Anybody received invitation tonight???? 
? 
?
?
Please share with us. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## varunjajoo

*Got the invite*

Got the invite.. Finally. 

Thanks a lot to all the people out here for their help.

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied: Feb 13, 2017
Invite received: Feb 14, 2017


----------



## woolee517

Wow! Congratulations on getting your invitation tonight  could I ask how long did you take to get 8 in PTE?


----------



## Ahamudul

Any Auditor got invited??? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> Degree is fine and job is difficult for general accountant as well and yes if you do have 70 points with Superior English, the chances are clear you will get 190.


External Auditors having 70+5 with superior english are not getting invitation from last 2 months according to immitracker which seems NSW is no more interested for 70+5 even with superior english.


----------



## varunjajoo

Hi,

I got these marks in the first attempt.


----------



## varunjajoo

woolee517 said:


> Wow! Congratulations on getting your invitation tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could I ask how long did you take to get 8 in PTE?



Hi,

I got these marks in the first attempt.

Regards

Varun


----------



## Lord Vestoink

*Visa Granted*

Hello humans in this thread,

My visa just got approved yesterday after waiting for 10+ days. I hope the very best for you guys in the coming months, and for the invites to be kind on everyone. I'll still be here responding to questions when I can. 

May the gods be you. 

Regards,
Vestoink


----------



## abishma

varunjajoo said:


> Got the invite.. Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot to all the people out here for their help.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Varun
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> Anzco: 221111
> 
> Age: 30 pts
> 
> Edu: 15 pts
> 
> Work Exp: 10 pts
> 
> Partner: 5 pts
> 
> PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
> 
> Total : 80 pts
> 
> Applied: Feb 13, 2017
> 
> Invite received: Feb 14, 2017




Congratulations! Is it your profile on immitracker with EOI date of 26/10/2016?


----------



## lingling

Lord Vestoink said:


> Hello humans in this thread,
> 
> My visa just got approved yesterday after waiting for 10+ days. I hope the very best for you guys in the coming months, and for the invites to be kind on everyone. I'll still be here responding to questions when I can.
> 
> May the gods be you.
> 
> Regards,
> Vestoink


190 from which state? Saw that u r in Perth now.


----------



## namdo

*Timeline*

Hi guys,

Anyone know how much did they move in this round for 189? 1 day?


----------



## chubb

namdo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone know how much did they move in this round for 189? 1 day?


All I know is one of the big agent only got 75 pointer invites for accountant general.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Nsw


----------



## Danaaus

Rab nawaz said:


> Degree is fine and job is difficult for general accountant as well and yes if you do have 70 points with Superior English, the chances are clear you will get 190.


This is good news. At least I can lodge EOI without a job right after graduation for both 189 & 190. External auditors are not flagged as well so can expect it in sol for atleast 2/3 years. i presume if accountant is removed, everyone getting a higher education degree in accounting will nominate external auditor. I can look towards NAATI & work experience/PY to make it 80 points.


----------



## natzy1

Hi EnergySystem,

Have you got invited in today's round?

Please keep us updated.

Thank you!

May I know what is the time you submitted your EOI too?

Thanks, all the best.





EnergySystem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following this thread for a while now and it has given me valuable resources in my application.
> 
> I first submitted my EOI (General Accountant 189) on the 3/9/16 at 65 points and was updated to 70 points when I turned 25 on 14/9/16 (that's the date of effect).
> 
> Since then, I've been waiting for nearly 4 months now, you can imagine the frustration when this round passed (1/2/16) and still no invite in sight. Here's the breakdown of my points:
> 
> Age: 30​Australian study: 5​Qualification: 15​English: 20​
> I understand that there are probably a lot of people in my situation right now. So any advice or insight would be greatly appreciated on what's been happening and why these last few invitation rounds have had very little movements. I'll probably keep updating on my progress though at this stage, it's wearing down my patience.


----------



## omermena

Any updates on today's round? , Anyone ?


----------



## Au16

Invited with 75pts.


----------



## davidlk03

What a stupid ediot system, they are inviting people whose EOI expired and After the invitations. And they issue it again after 2 months to the same people and guess what another 55 invitations issued because of those people not using their auditor invitation to lodge the visa.
Auditor has moved back to September 16 from November 9, that's what happen few months before.
And what will happen is those people won't be using it again because they have already lodge their Accounting invitations or other occupations 
Commn people why in the world would you do such things??
I can't believe how selfish are people to do such things...


----------



## EnergySystem

natzy1 said:


> Hi EnergySystem,
> 
> Have you got invited in today's round?
> 
> Please keep us updated.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> May I know what is the time you submitted your EOI too?
> 
> Thanks, all the best.


Very disappointing, still no invite. And to think that I was also really close to it since the last cut off was 13/09/16 at 11.16pm. The time my EOI was updated was 12.03am on 14/09/16. Is there anyone with similar cutoff date at 70s? What's been happening with this system?


----------



## chinkyjenn

My friend just got an invitation for v189 and v190 this morning!!! 2 invitations at the same time  

she is accountant with 75 points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

EnergySystem said:


> Very disappointing, still no invite. And to think that I was also really close to it since the last cut off was 13/09/16 at 11.16pm. The time my EOI was updated was 12.03am on 14/09/16. Is there anyone with similar cutoff date at 70s? What's been happening with this system?


Unfortunately poor system


----------



## Ahamudul

Qasimkhan said:


> Unfortunately poor system


Hmm, very poor system. 

Immigration have to reset the whole system. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

I read through a few chinese agents' reports.
No one has any reports of accountant 70 invites. If EnergySystem isn't invited at 14/9/16, I don't know how many if any accountant 70s are invited this round.

Two of the agent reports has auditor 70 invites. (11/11) NewStars and Monkey King.


----------



## chinkyjenn

and I am hoping for NSW to nominate accountants with 70 points soon  why is this getting harder and harder each time? so frustrating >.<


----------



## davidlk03

chinkyjenn said:


> and I am hoping for NSW to nominate accountants with 70 points soon  why is this getting harder and harder each time? so frustrating >.<


I think there are lot of invitation getting reissued each and every time after the expiry of 60 days,even for the Accountants. as lot of people putting double and triple EOI's for 189 even though they have 75 points and in the end they just use 1, so if they don't cancel it or withdraw their EOI is automatically taken into consideration for invitation after 60 days..
This whole crap System needs to get down, they don't have experience people working in the field..


----------



## woolee517

The system is terrible. I really feel exhausted with this long journey. After 3 years studying, 2 years working experience, professional year and IELTS 7.. there are still more things to do...


----------



## StevenO1

davidlk03 said:


> What a stupid ediot system, they are inviting people whose EOI expired and After the invitations. And they issue it again after 2 months to the same people and guess what another 55 invitations issued because of those people not using their auditor invitation to lodge the visa.
> Auditor has moved back to September 16 from November 9, that's what happen few months before.
> And what will happen is those people won't be using it again because they have already lodge their Accounting invitations or other occupations
> Commn people why in the world would you do such things??
> I can't believe how selfish are people to do such things...


Hi David

Where did this figure of 55 come from please ?

Thanks


----------



## StevenO1

How do you know it went backwards


----------



## StevenO1

davidlk03 said:


> What a stupid ediot system, they are inviting people whose EOI expired and After the invitations. And they issue it again after 2 months to the same people and guess what another 55 invitations issued because of those people not using their auditor invitation to lodge the visa.
> Auditor has moved back to September 16 from November 9, that's what happen few months before.
> And what will happen is those people won't be using it again because they have already lodge their Accounting invitations or other occupations
> Commn people why in the world would you do such things??
> I can't believe how selfish are people to do such things...


And more importantly how do you know the date went backwards from September 16th ?


----------



## muz068

StevenO1 said:


> Hi David
> 
> Where did this figure of 55 come from please ?
> 
> Thanks


Are you from iscah migration consultancy?

Kind Regards


----------



## StevenO1

muz068 said:


> Are you from iscah migration consultancy?
> 
> Kind Regards


Yes


----------



## Qasimkhan

An other bad round for Accountants


----------



## Qasimkhan

StevenO1 said:


> Yes


Steven is here to get update then he will update on his fb page😜


----------



## chubb

StevenO1 said:


> Hi David
> 
> Where did this figure of 55 come from please ?
> 
> Thanks


If you are a migration agent then you should know 55 is the pro-rata number for auditors.

And David is talking about 55 auditor invitations were issued every round to people who had already applied for 189 visa as accountants (general).

This is not completely accurate but it rings some truth. I do believe a large portion of the 55 invitations are wasted due to multiple EOIs.


----------



## chubb

BTW, I know this is off topic but my agent charged me ZERO dollar for my 485 visa application because I applied for a NAATI course through them. This includes getting my skills assessment and arranging health exam & PCC for me. The quote for 189 was AUD$500 (incl. PCC/Health etc.). I was quite shocked to hear about some agent's fees.

Just an honest opinion.


----------



## varunjajoo

abishma said:


> Congratulations! Is it your profile on immitracker with EOI date of 26/10/2016?


Hi, Yes. That's my profile.

Updated the details. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## StevenO1

chubb said:


> If you are a migration agent then you should know 55 is the pro-rata number for auditors.
> 
> And David is talking about 55 auditor invitations were issued every round to people who had already applied for 189 visa as accountants (general).
> 
> This is not completely accurate but it rings some truth. I do believe a large portion of the 55 invitations are wasted due to multiple EOIs.



Yes there are 55 invitations per round for Auditor. But it is not true to say that all 55 have been wasted as many invites will have gone to Auditors at 75 points or 80 points before the invitation system dropped down to 70 points. The way that post was worded suggest it was some sort of fact. And I was asking where that came from. It seems it was more speculation. No probz.

I am more interested in where he heard that the invitations date dropped back to September 2016 for the last invite at 70 points. There may be the odd one back that far due to the glitches and unfairness in the system. But again his post suggest this was a fact he had heard from somewhere.

We are always trying to source accurate info on these issues and hence why I posted. We continue to lobby DIBP to address the unfairness of the double invite system. 
Cheers


----------



## davidlk03

StevenO1 said:


> Yes there are 55 invitations per round for Auditor. But it is not true to say that all 55 have been wasted as many invites will have gone to Auditors at 75 points or 80 points before the invitation system dropped down to 70 points. The way that post was worded suggest it was some sort of fact. And I was asking where that came from. It seems it was more speculation. No probz.
> 
> I am more interested in where he heard that the invitations date dropped back to September 2016 for the last invite at 70 points. There may be the odd one back that far due to the glitches and unfairness in the system. But again his post suggest this was a fact he had heard from somewhere.
> 
> We are always trying to source accurate info on these issues and hence why I posted. We continue to lobby DIBP to address the unfairness of the double invite system.
> Cheers


Hi Steven
That was the report from Newsstars report which is always 90-95% accurate, as they didn't have any invites for auditors after 8 November 
But rather told it was reported to September 16th they could find auditor invites.


----------



## StevenO1

davidlk03 said:


> Hi Steven
> That was the report from Newsstars report which is always 90-95% accurate, as they didn't have any invites for auditors after 8 November
> But rather told it was reported to September 16th they could find auditor invites.


Cool thanks David
It may be that there was the odd backwards invite due to double invites etc. I presume they mean they had no invites at 70 points after 8/11/17, but may well have been some at 75 points ets. 
It will be interesting to see if that is also the "last" invite at 70 points as well. As that is what sets back the date.

I appreciate your clarification, thanks .


----------



## chubb

davidlk03 said:


> Hi Steven
> That was the report from Newsstars report which is always 90-95% accurate, as they didn't have any invites for auditors after 8 November
> But rather told it was reported to September 16th they could find auditor invites.


Hi David would you mind check again?

From what I've read:

Newstars reported 70pts cutoff 11/11 for auditors
It's NZ International that reported 16/9 

I don't think NZ have any auditor with EOI from 8/11 to 11/11.


----------



## azerty

StevenO1 said:


> Yes there are 55 invitations per round for Auditor. But it is not true to say that all 55 have been wasted as many invites will have gone to Auditors at 75 points or 80 points before the invitation system dropped down to 70 points. The way that post was worded suggest it was some sort of fact. And I was asking where that came from. It seems it was more speculation. No probz.
> 
> I am more interested in where he heard that the invitations date dropped back to September 2016 for the last invite at 70 points. There may be the odd one back that far due to the glitches and unfairness in the system. But again his post suggest this was a fact he had heard from somewhere.
> 
> We are always trying to source accurate info on these issues and hence why I posted. We continue to lobby DIBP to address the unfairness of the double invite system.
> Cheers


I did hear of an auditor 16/9/2016 dropback invite from one of the migration agency's report that I read this morning.

Now an 16/9 auditor invite was invited in the 7 dec round. That invite would expire on Feb 5 and be put back into pool, and be re-eligible for invite in this 15/2 round.

If the above scenario is the cause, I find it pretty careless of them and goes to show that certain number of prorata invites continue to be wasted by people who do not clean up their extra invites after getting one.

A fact that needs to be known to anybody who submitted multiple invites as long as the invitation system stays in it's current form.


----------



## abishma

varunjajoo said:


> Hi, Yes. That's my profile.
> 
> 
> 
> Updated the details. Thanks for reminding.




 I thought the cut off jumped to 28/10/2017


----------



## Rab nawaz

abishma said:


> I thought the cut off jumped to 28/10/2017


I reckon dibp and the states are ready to apply massive changes in point based skilled migration and that is the main reason they are not paying any attention that there are thousands of people waiting with 70 and 65 points so the new filter will remove most of them automatically.


----------



## emios88

Guys anybody doing masters in accounting here?


----------



## Rab nawaz

emios88 said:


> Guys anybody doing masters in accounting here?


No man we are all electric engineer here i think you have selected wrong thread.


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

handyjohn said:


> External Auditors having 70+5 with superior english are not getting invitation from last 2 months according to immitracker which seems NSW is no more interested for 70+5 even with superior english.


This is incorrect. I got an invite a month ago.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon dibp and the states are ready to apply massive changes in point based skilled migration and that is the main reason they are not paying any attention that there are thousands of people waiting with 70 and 65 points so the new filter will remove most of them automatically.


In my opinion, they would probably make following changes.
1- age factor 20-29 30 points afterward 25
2- Py complosury 
3- post studies experience at least one year onshore
4- changes in English requirements 
( it is only my opinion though, you may disagree with it )


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> In my opinion, they would probably make following changes.
> 1- age factor 20-29 30 points afterward 25
> 2- Py complosury
> 3- post studies experience at least one year onshore
> 4- changes in English requirements
> ( it is only my opinion though, you may disagree with it )


This is exactly in my brain but even with this filter there will be thousands of candidates because most of the 70s without superior have the aforementioned points break up.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> This is exactly in my brain but even with this filter there will be thousands of candidates because most of the 70s without superior have the aforementioned points break up.




I highly doubt that bro. We are similar to softwares engineers. Plenty of applicants but because the quota is high they are not struggling. ACS welcome most applicants which is not the same as accountants. 

I think there are around 15000 applications for accountants now in skillselect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I highly doubt that bro. We are similar to softwares engineers. Plenty of applicants but because the quota is high they are not struggling. ACS welcome most applicants which is not the same as accountants.
> 
> I think there are around 15000 applications for accountants now in skillselect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do u know exact figure?


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> How do u know exact figure?




Estimates. 
When the quota was 5500 for accountants the minimum point was 60. That was two years back. If u extrapolate that u will expect similar number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

Rab nawaz said:


> No man we are all electric engineer here i think you have selected wrong thread.


 Anyone studying at CSU?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Estimates.
> When the quota was 5500 for accountants the minimum point was 60. That was two years back. If u extrapolate that u will expect similar number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then it would be around 20000


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Then it would be around 20000




Maybe. I definitely agree with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

Qasimkhan said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon dibp and the states are ready to apply massive changes in point based skilled migration and that is the main reason they are not paying any attention that there are thousands of people waiting with 70 and 65 points so the new filter will remove most of them automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, they would probably make following changes.
> 1- age factor 20-29 30 points afterward 25
> 2- Py complosury
> 3- post studies experience at least one year onshore
> 4- changes in English requirements
> ( it is only my opinion though, you may disagree with it )
Click to expand...

They are increasing the upper age limit on working holiday visas this year in order to attract a larger pool of workers in that route. So in my opinion, I can't see them reducing the age for maximum points. It goes against the wider immigration plan. 

I also doubt they will make a PY or onshore experience compulsory. They already allow additional points for those. By making for example, a year onshore compulsory, they would potentially be narrowing the field to exclude very highly skilled applicants with 8+ years overseas experience who have never been onshore. It wouldn't be in dibp interests to do that. They want as skilled a pool as possible. 

Onshore experience rightly counts for additional points. But I cannot see them excluding those without it.


----------



## handyjohn

In my view its a complete supply and demand equilibrium. DIBP has no reason to change the point system just for the sake of accountants who aren't getting invitations. Even if DBIP continue current ceiling for next program year, cutoff points will be 80. But in long run it will tend to decrease due to a huge number of future accountants who are extremely discouraged now to opt accounting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vestoink

juliagillardfanboy said:


> This is incorrect. I got an invite a month ago.


Very true. My friend got an invite last month with the same point make up as me. Waited less than 3 weeks. Like I said before, its the thing that make up your 70 + 5. Your points breakdown matters.


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon dibp and the states are ready to apply massive changes in point based skilled migration and that is the main reason they are not paying any attention that there are thousands of people waiting with 70 and 65 points so the new filter will remove most of them automatically.


Whatever may be the changes dont think they will implement them straightaway ?


----------



## Ange007

IMO I believe they should make compulsory PY or 1 year work experience as to encourage more students in to the country coz people who study in Australia contribute alot to the au economy and revenue wise it's good for the universities to keep going well... so they should be given priority for onshore applicants over off shore applicants..


----------



## muz068

Well in my perspective it would be more like mixture of Canada and NZ policies. 
Age 20-30 will get maximum points.
A person with job offer/employer sponsored will have additional points like NZ
Maximum points will be awarded to the primary applicant who doesn't have any dependents like Canada.
This is just my opinion. I can be wrong . This is what I could interpret from the recent suggestions made to immigration authorities


----------



## OctNovDec

Is it logical to assume that DIBP will change it's points system just because accountants are not getting PRs? Especially considering that accounting is hands down *the easiest route to getting a 189 visa*. If you look at the requirements that are asked of other occupations then even with a 75 or 80 point cut off, accounting is a much easier option.


----------



## Rab nawaz

OctNovDec said:


> Is it logical to assume that DIBP will change it's points system just because accountants are not getting PRs? Especially considering that accounting is hands down *the easiest route to getting a 189 visa*. If you look at the requirements that are asked of other occupations then even with a 75 or 80 point cut off, accounting is a much easier option.


Yeah you are right 80 points is nothing one can get these points in 2 years, they should fix points minimum 90 points for 189.


----------



## Abood

OctNovDec said:


> Is it logical to assume that DIBP will change it's points system just because accountants are not getting PRs? Especially considering that accounting is hands down *the easiest route to getting a 189 visa*. If you look at the requirements that are asked of other occupations then even with a 75 or 80 point cut off, accounting is a much easier option.


Yeah. Very easy! 

What happened with you? How long have you been waiting for PR?


----------



## OctNovDec

Rab nawaz said:


> Yeah you are right 80 points is nothing one can get these points in 2 years, they should fix points minimum 90 points for 189.


30 for age + 20 for English + 20 for Aus degree + 5 for partner skills + 5 for py or even naati
You have 80. 
Even offshore candidates with 5 years experience can score 80 with a similar breakdown. CAs in India have to work for 3-4 years anyway for their articleship and I know of some cases where that experience was accepted by cpa/caanz. Still, if you look at the hassle doctors have to go through for their 15 points for degree or the fact that ACS has made it mandatory to have 2 years experience to be considered bachelor's equal then accounting is cakewalk even though it's a non-technical field. Plus, ACS's practice of clipping experience is getting outrageous day by day. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

Abood said:


> Yeah. Very easy!
> 
> What happened with you? How long have you been waiting for PR?


I got my PR long ago. I just hang around here. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> Is it logical to assume that DIBP will change it's points system just because accountants are not getting PRs? Especially considering that accounting is hands down *the easiest route to getting a 189 visa*. If you look at the requirements that are asked of other occupations then even with a 75 or 80 point cut off, accounting is a much easier option.


Yes very easy it should be 85 next year


----------



## Abood

OctNovDec said:


> I got my PR long ago. I just hang around here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Yeah! 

I still remember your old queries about getting invitations. 

Congrats for getting PR.


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes very easy it should be 85 next year


Guys, I'm just trying to say that people who have science degrees have it much harder, and I say that because getting a science degree itself is a harder route. Don't take it the wrong way.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> 30 for age + 20 for English + 20 for Aus degree + 5 for partner skills + 5 for py or even naati
> You have 80.
> Even offshore candidates with 5 years experience can score 80 with a similar breakdown. CAs in India have to work for 3-4 years anyway for their articleship and I know of some cases where that experience was accepted by cpa/caanz. Still, if you look at the hassle doctors have to go through for their 15 points for degree or the fact that ACS has made it mandatory to have 2 years experience to be considered bachelor's equal then accounting is cakewalk even though it's a non-technical field. Plus, ACS's practice of clipping experience is getting outrageous day by day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


You mentioned docotors, the following occupations need only 60 points to secure PR
1- agricultural analysts 
2- other engineers 
3- GIS ( surveyor, cartographers)
4- Primary teachers
5- welders n many more


----------



## OctNovDec

Abood said:


> Yeah!
> 
> I still remember your old queries about getting invitations.
> 
> Congrats for getting PR.


Thank you, good sir.

My queries were regarding assessments. Now the question remains whether I was asking them for myself.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> You mentioned docotors, the following occupations need only 60 points to secure PR
> 1- agricultural analysts
> 2- other engineers
> 3- GIS ( surveyor, cartographers)
> 4- Primary teachers
> 5- welders n many more


I still stand by what I said. 4 out of 5 of them need a science degree. Although one can become a teacher with a degree in accounting as well, and not to forget that one needs a bachelor degree first in order to gain a degree in teaching. 

Welder and the blue collar occupations - these as well are almost a lot reliant on having an Australian diploma or degree except for chefs as hotel management is a pretty common course in 3rd world countries as well. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## muz068

Dude no one is making speculations. It is a fact. Skilled migration point changes were recommended to DIBP in October. DIBP will be making a decision on it soon. I am pretty sure current point system will be reviewed


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mentioned docotors, the following occupations need only 60 points to secure PR
> 1- agricultural analysts
> 2- other engineers
> 3- GIS ( surveyor, cartographers)
> 4- Primary teachers
> 5- welders n many more
> 
> 
> 
> I still stand by what I said. 4 out of 5 of them need a science degree. Although one can become a teacher with a degree in accounting as well, and not to forget that one needs a bachelor degree first in order to gain a degree in teaching.
> 
> Welder and the blue collar occupations - these as well are almost a lot reliant on having an Australian diploma or degree except for chefs as hotel management is a pretty common course in 3rd world countries as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I appreciate that it is just your opinion, but the problem is that it is much too narrow. You are making generalisations based on the experiences in your own country. DIBP manages applications from a multitude of countries, both developed and developing. 

To say that many other routes are much harder maybe true for your own country, but not for mine. Nor for many many others. 

All Bachelor degrees in the UK require 3 years of University. This is regardless of the discipline that is studied. An Accounting degree is no easier to obtain than a Science degree.


----------



## OctNovDec

Nomaddie said:


> I appreciate that it is just your opinion, but the problem is that it is much too narrow. You are making generalisations based on the experiences in your own country. DIBP manages applications from a multitude of countries, both developed and developing.
> 
> To say that many other routes are much harder maybe true for your own country, but not for mine. Nor for many many others.
> 
> All Bachelor degrees in the UK require 3 years of University. This is regardless of the discipline that is studied. An Accounting degree is no easier to obtain than a Science degree.


3 yr requirement is almost a global prerequisite for a bachelor's degree. I will be surprised if some country gives away bachelors in 2 years, and I'd be vary of such a qualification as well. 

It's not a matter of length, it's the content of the course. Can you honestly say that accounting is the same as studying biology, physics and mathematics? The difficulty is equal?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that it is just your opinion, but the problem is that it is much too narrow. You are making generalisations based on the experiences in your own country. DIBP manages applications from a multitude of countries, both developed and developing.
> 
> To say that many other routes are much harder maybe true for your own country, but not for mine. Nor for many many others.
> 
> All Bachelor degrees in the UK require 3 years of University. This is regardless of the discipline that is studied. An Accounting degree is no easier to obtain than a Science degree.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 yr requirement is almost a global prerequisite for a bachelor's degree. I will be surprised if some country gives away bachelors in 2 years, and I'd be vary of such a qualification as well.
> 
> It's not a matter of length, it's the content of the course. Can you honestly say that accounting is the same as studying biology, physics and mathematics? The difficulty is equal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I never said anything about obtaining a degree in 2 years. The only point I was making about length of time was that it was the same for all degrees. 

As to the difficulty of content? That is completely subjective to each individual. Everyone excels in different ways. What comes easy/hard is not the same for everyone. Never heard the expression "don't judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree"? I could never be a lawyer the same as my lawyer friend could never be an accountant.


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> 3 yr requirement is almost a global prerequisite for a bachelor's degree. I will be surprised if some country gives away bachelors in 2 years, and I'd be vary of such a qualification as well.
> 
> It's not a matter of length, it's the content of the course. Can you honestly say that accounting is the same as studying biology, physics and mathematics? The difficulty is equal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Mate, absolutely difficultly is equal if someone doesn't have relevant background of studies it would be difficult for those students, in Australia to obtain a degree is not
a big issue only problem is huge amount of fees, i have seen many students working
7 days just to make fees and passing in each semster.


----------



## Rab nawaz

OctNovDec said:


> 3 yr requirement is almost a global prerequisite for a bachelor's degree. I will be surprised if some country gives away bachelors in 2 years, and I'd be vary of such a qualification as well.
> 
> It's not a matter of length, it's the content of the course. Can you honestly say that accounting is the same as studying biology, physics and mathematics? The difficulty is equal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Get out of stone age mate passing an ac****ing degree and getting PR both are complete different stories. Even after passing degree most of the students are in the middle of the ocean and the degree is no more than a piece of paper and let me tell you if goverment and the other boddies stop pushing accounting and as a visible way of residency folks will try other subjects as well but they had created a perception and now the same perception is destroying many studnets career straight away and would you like to mention on how many points you have got the PR and if you had less than 85 points would you like to surrender residency on moral grounds before telling us 80 points are nothing.


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> *see previous post - kaju/moderator* /QUOTE]
> 
> There are so many variables at play. The volume of applicants for a particular occupation by no means correlates to the ease of an occupation or obtaining skills for that occupation.
> 
> Points threshold is being pushed up due to competition. People are improving English and doing NAATI to gain more points and skip the queue. For non pro rata occupations, people do not need to make that effort. In those occupations 60 is enough. So many applicants will apply with the minimum and avoid the costs of NAATI and Pte. Lower points in those occupations does not mean it is harder to get those points. It simply means people aren't trying to get more points because they don't need to.


----------



## natali-new

I would say that getting 70 points for accountant is a big work. More difficult to get assessment at CPA rather than in vetassess. We spent 5m to prepare syllabus and 1+y to reach academic Ielts 7 in each (CPA requirement). 
It's completely incorrect approach to prioritize English level rather than experience. Moreover, I consider AU authorities should pay attention to the company you work(ed) for. 

I do hope that 70p is a maximum score for accountants next year.


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> I would say that getting 70 points for accountant is a big work. More difficult to get assessment at CPA rather than in vetassess. We spent 5m to prepare syllabus and 1+y to reach academic Ielts 7 in each (CPA requirement).
> It's completely incorrect approach to prioritize English level rather than experience. Moreover, I consider AU authorities should pay attention to the company you work(ed) for.
> 
> I do hope that 70p is a maximum score for accountants next year.


I couldn't disagree more with the language point you make. 

I spent several months working as an accountant in South America. I had an abundance of experience and fair grasp of the Spanish language. But when it came to explaining complicated financial concepts, to non financial colleagues, it was a huge struggle. Someone with less experience than me but with a greater fluency in Spanish, would have been much more effective. So I can absolutely see why language is prioritised.


----------



## Rab nawaz

OctNovDec said:


> *see previous deleted post - kaju/moderator*


Once again you are wrong holmes per unit fee is $2200 so 16 subjects $35200 and when it comes to bachlor $1900 per unit $45600 in total. Furthermore, to catch yours desired 80 points one has to attempt PTE dozens of times and let me remind you my friend per attempt is $330 lets talk further Naati is terrible expensive and the passing ratio is very very low per exam will cost you $1300 including material, lets talk further when the supply is unlimited and you are choosing few out of thousands ofcourse you will find people with exceptional points and by the way who says everyone has a wife 5 points and once again who told you scoring Superior English is a piece of cake and let me remind you again for all those things you are putting on the table should be done wihin 2 year of pswv and in my view, those degrees you have mentioned are not even close to accounting especially when it comes to money, anxiety, and uncertain conditions twice a day everyday. One more, the day you will enjoy one typo mistake in yours occupations it will be enough to destroy All hopes but we are facing these blunders for years.


----------



## Danaaus

Guys sorry to disturb. I had one query. Please respond if you can. I wanted to go to Sydney to study Masters in Accounting this year but current pr situation for accountants is forcing me to consider regional australia (adelaide,hobart,darwin) for study to claim 5 regional points. (i think i'll pick adelaide). However, If i study in Sydney, I would have 70 points upon graduation in 2019 (age-30,study-20,pte-20). I can increase it 80 through NAATI & PY/work experience. I am preparing for the worst that cut-off will be increased to 80 points in 2019-2020 year. I would nominate external auditor if accountant is removed (i hope not). What do you guys think? Given my profile do you think I need to go to regional australia for 5 points? I really wanted to study in sydney but I m willing to give up the dream if absolutely necessary. Please suggest & sorry again for disturbing. I know you are busy with pr issues for current year. But after finding this thread I got worried which compelled me to write this post. Thanks.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Danaaus said:


> Guys sorry to disturb. I had one query. Please respond if you can. I wanted to go to Sydney to study Masters in Accounting this year but current pr situation for accountants is forcing me to consider regional australia (adelaide,hobart,darwin) for study to claim 5 regional points. (i think i'll pick adelaide). However, If i study in Sydney, I would have 70 points upon graduation in 2019 (age-30,study-20,pte-20). I can increase it 80 through NAATI & PY/work experience. I am preparing for the worst that cut-off will be increased to 80 points in 2019-2020 year. I would nominate external auditor if accountant is removed (i hope not). What do you guys think? Given my profile do you think I need to go to regional australia for 5 points? I really wanted to study in sydney but I m willing to give up the dream if absolutely necessary. Please suggest & sorry again for disturbing. I know you are busy with pr issues for current year. But after finding this thread I got worried which compelled me to write this post. Thanks.


Simple and straight i Wont recomment accounting at all even with 80 points.


----------



## Danaaus

Rab nawaz said:


> Simple and straight i Wont recomment accounting at all even with 80 points.


I dont have any other option. I have a business background. I cant just study engineering. plumber/wielder is not an option either.
My query is whether to study in regional australia for 5 points and take possible points to 85 when I apply. or whether I can forgo these points. Cos I still see heaps of students going to sydney/melbourne to study accounting.


----------



## Nomaddie

Danaaus said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple and straight i Wont recomment accounting at all even with 80 points.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have any other option. I have a business background. I cant just study engineering. plumber/wielder is not an option either.
> My query is whether to study in regional australia for 5 points and take possible points to 85 when I apply. or whether I can forgo these points. Cos I still see heaps of students going to sydney/melbourne to study accounting.
Click to expand...

You're talking about 2/3 years from now... No one can answer that query. Prudent advice would obviously be to maximise points to give yourself the best possible chance. But it's a long time away. The occupation could be removed by then meaning that no amount of points will help you.


----------



## Danaaus

Nomaddie said:


> You're talking about 2/3 years from now... No one can answer that query. Prudent advice would obviously be to maximise points to give yourself the best possible chance. But it's a long time away. The occupation could be removed by then meaning that no amount of points will help you.


External auditor is still not flagged. Employee-sponsored/state-sponsored/regional-sponsored visas would still be available. I believe there will always be a way for hardworking individuals to gain PR. Just the process might get tougher.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Danaaus said:


> External auditor is still not flagged. Employee-sponsored/state-sponsored/regional-sponsored visas would still be available. I believe there will always be a way for hardworking individuals to gain PR. Just the process might get tougher.


Then go for it if you have already made yours mind and you are exceptional student as well. SA is full of jobs and you will also find many cheaper colleges and uni as well.


----------



## Nomaddie

Danaaus said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about 2/3 years from now... No one can answer that query. Prudent advice would obviously be to maximise points to give yourself the best possible chance. But it's a long time away. The occupation could be removed by then meaning that no amount of points will help you.
> 
> 
> 
> External auditor is still not flagged. Employee-sponsored/state-sponsored/regional-sponsored visas would still be available. I believe there will always be a way for hardworking individuals to gain PR. Just the process might get tougher.
Click to expand...

As I said. I was giving the most prudent advice. You aren't applying until 2019. Who knows what they will decide in July 2017,2018 and 2019. Auditor may not be flagged now but if accounting is removed in July, logically there will be an increase in audit applicants which will put pressure on that occupation. But accounting has been flagged for a while without removal so no one can say for sure. It's all a guessing game. More so the further in the future you apply. A year ago the situation was not as tough as it is now. 

And yes state and regional sponsors have their own ceilings separate to 189. But we have seen some states this year close applications for certain occupations already. 

No one can give you any better advice than you have already given yourself. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Danaaus

Rab nawaz said:


> Then go for it if you have already made yours mind and you are exceptional student as well. SA is full of jobs and you will also find many cheaper colleges and uni as well.


Mate I am going for it. Probably way too invested in this to change now. Tuition is same in Sydney & Adelaide in the unis I short-listed so doesn't matter. In my current scenario I would probably be forced to study in SA for 5 regional points. But I am still looking for ways to rationalize studying in NSW  more jobs/more fun/more mates/bigger city. Lets see. Cheers mate thanks for replying.


----------



## Danaaus

Nomaddie said:


> As I said. I was giving the most prudent advice. You aren't applying until 2019. Who knows what they will decide in July 2017,2018 and 2019. Auditor may not be flagged now but if accounting is removed in July, logically there will be an increase in audit applicants which will put pressure on that occupation. But accounting has been flagged for a while without removal so no one can say for sure. It's all a guessing game. More so the further in the future you apply. A year ago the situation was not as tough as it is now.
> 
> And yes state and regional sponsors have their own ceilings separate to 189. But we have seen some states this year close applications for certain occupations already.
> 
> No one can give you any better advice than you have already given yourself. I wish you the best of luck.


Thanks a bunch. Your right. But I have my heart set to Australia  I also prefer accountant as an occupation so its win-win for me. If i can somehow convince myself to study in tasmania/darwin I think PR would be very easy since currently these states almost guarantees state nomination for graduates. But not much happening in these states so I probably wont go.


----------



## OctNovDec

Danaaus said:


> I dont have any other option. I have a business background. I cant just study engineering. plumber/wielder is not an option either.
> My query is whether to study in regional australia for 5 points and take possible points to 85 when I apply. or whether I can forgo these points. Cos I still see heaps of students going to sydney/melbourne to study accounting.


If you already have a business degree then try for Marketing Specialist with NSW Stream 2, but that again depends on how much of your course was focused on marketing. Your question is near impossible to answer as who knows what SOL will be in 2019-20. Who knows whether there will even be a SOL then?


----------



## fin123

Danaaus said:


> Thanks a bunch. Your right. But I have my heart set to Australia  I also prefer accountant as an occupation so its win-win for me. If i can somehow convince myself to study in tasmania/darwin I think PR would be very easy since currently these states almost guarantees state nomination for graduates. But not much happening in these states so I probably wont go.


Hello friend. 
This is not to discourage u. Gettin a statae sponsorship is tough these days even from Darwin and Thasmania. Im waitin for Darwin for 3 months without even a proper acknowledgement. So things getting harder and harder day by day. 😒

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.
> This is not to discourage u. Gettin a statae sponsorship is tough these days even from Darwin and Thasmania. Im waitin for Darwin for 3 months without even a proper acknowledgement. So things getting harder and harder day by day. 😒
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


I have already mention this on the same thread but folks wont acknowledge even they have never tried.


----------



## davidlk03

fin123 said:


> Hello friend.
> This is not to discourage u. Gettin a statae sponsorship is tough these days even from Darwin and Thasmania. Im waitin for Darwin for 3 months without even a proper acknowledgement. So things getting harder and harder day by day. 😒
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


Tasmania has been rejecting lot of applications these days one of my friend even with 70+5 and 70+10 got decline with inline accounting occupations and basically they have no reason
And when tried speaking the case officer don't want to they just leave the messages with the reception.
They should not misguide people as pretending that they are open to occupations..


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Tasmania has been rejecting lot of applications these days one of my friend even with 70+5 and 70+10 got decline with inline accounting occupations and basically they have no reason
> And when tried speaking the case officer don't want to they just leave the messages with the reception.
> They should not misguide people as pretending that they are open to occupations..


I spoke to them in fact the guy dont have any logical answer at all even my question was simple and clear " what is the best ideal candidate to apply in yours state either 190 or 489 but they have absolutely no idea at all.


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> I spoke to them in fact the guy dont have any logical answer at all even my question was simple and clear " what is the best ideal candidate to apply in yours state either 190 or 489 but they have absolutely no idea at all.


That's what is funny they say people can apply 190 or 489 and they reject it without any proper reason, he even provided Tasmanian address.


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> That's what is funny they say people can apply 190 or 489 and they reject it without any proper reason, he even provided Tasmanian address.


I had mentioned 70 points 1 year onshore exp having full time job all bills on my name and complete address just for the sake of inquirey but still no logical answer at all.


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> I had mentioned 70 points 1 year onshore exp having full time job all bills on my name and complete address just for the sake of inquirey but still no logical answer at all.


Yes he too had 70 points with nsw onshore experience, commonwealth bank address update of Tasmania.. and a contract letter of employmen for full time Accountant..
And just few months back on January 1st week one of my friend he was approved with 55 points for 489

Only suggestion I want to give to the people is don't think of moving to Tasmania unless you really makeup your mind of moving in hope of 190 or 489


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Yes he too had 70 points with nsw onshore experience, commonwealth bank address update of Tasmania.. and a contract letter of employmen for full time Accountant..
> And just few months back on January 1st week one of my friend he was approved with 55 points for 489
> 
> Only suggestion I want to give to the people is don't think of moving to Tasmania unless you really makeup your mind of moving in hope of 190 or 489


I dont know why tasmania is behaving like california.


----------



## muz068

I did have a long chat with Tasmania regarding state nomination. 
It's clear that they are looking towards achieving their target of increasing their population by 2050 . However , it has been made clear that they are looking for genuine applicants. They have reduced the number of takes for 489 stream as it has turned very competitive since many people with accounting background had got offer letters for different occupation. 190 stream is relatively easy but you need to genuine job offer from a recognized company . There are many applicants who have brought job offer letters and were later refused because the same employer has already given such offer letters to other people therefore they are already under scrutiny.


----------



## muz068

Today I am really happy , my bro got nsw invitation. His points breakdown were 30 age , 20 edu, 20 English and eoi submission date is 04 February. General Accountant


----------



## BaazzZ

Congrats mate, hoping to hear more today


----------



## chinkyjenn

muz068 said:


> Today I am really happy , my bro got nsw invitation. His points breakdown were 30 age , 20 edu, 20 English and eoi submission date is 04 February. General Accountant


Congratz!! so NSW is still inviting people with 70 points? Thank God! 

Did your brother apply by himself or through agent? 

How come there are many accountants with 70 points on immitracker that are not being invited? or maybe they haven't updated their record?


----------



## muz068

Yeah he got invited so it seems nsw is still considering applicants with 70 points. He did not use agent but took my assistance


----------



## davidlk03

Don't u guys think that there is something wrong with the invitations as there is 5 months backlog and there could be a lot of 70 points with superior English but NSW has been picking up from Jan and feb, either the invitations are being reissued back and forth after expiring
It can't be that it's only moving few hours since 2-3 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

muz068 said:


> Yeah he got invited so it seems nsw is still considering applicants with 70 points. He did not use agent but took my assistance



It feels good to hear these kind of news! I am happy for your brother hehe... This gives me hope too!


----------



## chinkyjenn

davidlk03 said:


> Don't u guys think that there is something wrong with the invitations as there is 5 months backlog and there could be a lot of 70 points with superior English but NSW has been picking up from Jan and feb, either the invitations are being reissued back and forth after expiring
> It can't be that it's only moving few hours since 2-3 rounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe some people get the invitation but doesn't update their record in ImmiTracker website?


----------



## davidlk03

chinkyjenn said:


> Maybe some people get the invitation but doesn't update their record in ImmiTracker website?




No but it's clear they have just invited up to September 13 accountant 
So where are the people from September 13 onwards till December..
And currently since few nsw rounds they have invited January and feb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srogue

*190 Invitation*

Hello guys, 

I've just been invited for the for 190 today




___________________________

Occupation code: 2211 (Accountant General)
EOI 190: EOI 14/1/17
Age: 30
Education: 15
Australia study: 5
PTE: 20
Total Points: 70


----------



## azerty

srogue said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've just been invited for the for 190 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Occupation code: 2211 (Accountant General)
> EOI 190: EOI 14/1/17
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Australia study: 5
> PTE: 20
> Total Points: 70


Grats!

And grats to your brother, muz068!


----------



## muz068

I am not sure if this makes difference, but he didn't apply for 189. He just went for NSW 190 application


----------



## Amar_1491

By grace of Waheguru!

TODAY I GOT THE GRANT!!!!

I am one of those silent members of this forum, and highly thankful to fellow accountants for sharing information, and i was also sharing the information, which i have done through posts and PM as well.

Job Code: General Accountant (70 Points with Superior English)
Skill Assessment- CPA, Australia.
EOI (189 & 190) Filed- 2nd Dec 2016.
Nomination NSW- 9th December 2016
Invitation NSW- 16th Jan 2017
Lodged Visa- 20th Jan 2017
CO Contact- 30th Jan 2017 (Requesting Singapore PCC, Medical and Spouse English Proficiency Letter) (GSM Adelaide- Mr. Simon)
Information Provided- 10th Feb 2017
Grant Received- 17th Feb 2017.

Good luck to fellow members and accountants.

Now the next big hurdle is getting the Job!!

Regards,
Amar


----------



## chinkyjenn

Amar_1491 said:


> By grace of Waheguru!
> 
> TODAY I GOT THE GRANT!!!!
> 
> I am one of the silent member of the forum, and highly thankful to fellow accountants for sharing information, and i was also sharing the information, which i have done through posts and PM as well.
> 
> Job Code: General Accountant (70 Points with Superior English)
> Skill Assessment- CPA, Australia.
> EOI (189 & 190) Filed- 2nd Dec 2016.
> Nomination NSW- 9th December 2016
> Invitation NSW- 16th Jan 2017
> Lodged Visa- 20th Jan 2017
> CO Contact- 30th Jan 2017 (Requesting Singapore PCC, Medical and Spouse English Proficiency Letter)
> Information Provided- 10th Feb 2017
> Grant Received- 17th Feb 2017.
> 
> Good luck to fellow members and accountants.
> 
> Now the next big hurdle is getting the Job!!
> 
> Regards,
> Amar


Congratz Amar! Did you lodge a separate EOI for 189 and 190 or just one EOI for both?


----------



## Amar_1491

chinkyjenn said:


> Congratz Amar! Did you lodge a separate EOI for 189 and 190 or just one EOI for both?


Just one EOI for both, but selected only NSW for nomination, no other state.


----------



## Qasimkhan

muz068 said:


> I am not sure if this makes difference, but he didn't apply for 189. He just went for NSW 190 application


Hi muzz,
Is your brother onshore or offshore?


----------



## Onixe

muz068 said:


> Today I am really happy , my bro got nsw invitation. His points breakdown were 30 age , 20 edu, 20 English and eoi submission date is 04 February. General Accountant


This is so crazy, I have the exact same break down and my EOI for NSW is January 19, and I didn't get anything...


----------



## muz068

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi muzz,
> Is your brother onshore or offshore?


Onshore


----------



## Qasimkhan

muz068 said:


> Onshore


Thats what i was thinking, i think nsw is considering onshore applicants now.


----------



## Onixe

muz068 said:


> Today I am really happy , my bro got nsw invitation. His points breakdown were 30 age , 20 edu, 20 English and eoi submission date is 04 February. General Accountant





Qasimkhan said:


> Thats what i was thinking, i think nsw is considering onshore applicants now.


I don't think there is any logic to how they do it. I have the same break down with the guy who got invited today and I've been waiting since Jan 19... I'm onshore and live in NSW as well...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Onixe said:


> I don't think there is any logic to how they do it. I have the same break down with the guy who got invited today and I've been waiting since Jan 19... I'm onshore and live in NSW as well...


Totally weired


----------



## chinkyjenn

Onixe said:


> I don't think there is any logic to how they do it. I have the same break down with the guy who got invited today and I've been waiting since Jan 19... I'm onshore and live in NSW as well...


That is so weird!! did you check your junk mail? did you tick for both 189 and 190?


----------



## Ahamudul

Any Auditor got invited from NSW 190? 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## muz068

Yeah did you tick for both ? Because I made sure that he selects just nsw and doesn't tick 189


----------



## Ahamudul

muz068 said:


> Yeah did you tick for both ? Because I made sure that he selects just nsw and doesn't tick 189


Hi the,

In my EOI I ticked both 190 and 189.

For nominations, I ticked only nsw.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Ahamudul said:


> Hi the,
> 
> In my EOI I ticked both 190 and 189.
> 
> For nominations, I ticked only nsw.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


oh so when they ask you which state, you only ticked NSW? 

Does it actually matter whether you tick 189 and 190 or just 190?


----------



## Ahamudul

I don't have any clear idea on this.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snappysnake

I have my eoi submitted on 11 dec 2016. Still havent got invited
70 points + 5 ss with superior english

Stressed!!


----------



## Snappysnake

Btw i am general accountant


----------



## Onixe

Yeah I have both 189 and 190 submitted, but for 190 I selected NSW only. Maybe they just randomly select from the people with the same point break down, regardless of the submission date.


----------



## natali-new

Nomaddie said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that getting 70 points for accountant is a big work. More difficult to get assessment at CPA rather than in vetassess. We spent 5m to prepare syllabus and 1+y to reach academic Ielts 7 in each (CPA requirement).
> It's completely incorrect approach to prioritize English level rather than experience. Moreover, I consider AU authorities should pay attention to the company you work(ed) for.
> 
> I do hope that 70p is a maximum score for accountants next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't disagree more with the language point you make.
> 
> I spent several months working as an accountant in South America. I had an abundance of experience and fair grasp of the Spanish language. But when it came to explaining complicated financial concepts, to non financial colleagues, it was a huge struggle. Someone with less experience than me but with a greater fluency in Spanish, would have been much more effective. So I can absolutely see why language is prioritised.
Click to expand...

When the applicant pass Ielts with 7+ in each is always means that he can write, talk and communicate. Probable here you mention abt the people who can reach 5 overall.


----------



## muz068

I absolutely have no clue about how nsw select applicants . It could be that nsw prefers applicants who have not ticked 189 and prefers nsw as their state for 190 or it might further rank applicants on uni's reputation ( like G8 getting more preference) However , if this is the case then I am not in favour of it on moral grounds.


----------



## paypilnitsa

I got invited for NSW 190 today as well.


----------



## Snappysnake

Is there anyone from december or jan waiting for invitation?


----------



## paypilnitsa

chinkyjenn said:


> oh so when they ask you which state, you only ticked NSW?
> 
> Does it actually matter whether you tick 189 and 190 or just 190?


no it does not matter, i had ticked both


----------



## muz068

paypilnitsa said:


> no it does not matter, i had ticked both


Mate you are offshore and you have got experience is well. So because of your experience you would obviously be preferred over other inexperienced applicants.
NSW have other ways to prioritize applicants which they are not obliged to disclose


----------



## azerty

Snappysnake said:


> Is there anyone from december or jan waiting for invitation?


I'll ask an obvious question just to make sure.
Have you checked all of your email folders including spam mail for an email from [email protected] ?


----------



## omermena

Snappysnake said:


> Is there anyone from december or jan waiting for invitation?


yes, me 

190

DOE 28/1 

70+5 superior English


----------



## Onixe

muz068 said:


> Today I am really happy , my bro got nsw invitation. His points breakdown were 30 age , 20 edu, 20 English and eoi submission date is 04 February. General Accountant


Are you sure he didn't claim any experience? And was the code 221111?


----------



## Sushev

Yes. Eoi submitted 23rd jan with 70 points superior English.


----------



## natali-new

Be positive! We have the part of the day for some more invitations


----------



## Candidate

Snappysnake said:


> Is there anyone from december or jan waiting for invitation?


Hi, I submitted my EOI with NSW SS on January 13th. Since then, no invitation yet 
I honestly do not understand how is it even possible for someone who applied few weeks later to receive an invitation earlier then me. 

My points breakdown:
Age = 30
English = 20
Education+Aus Study = 20
Total: 70 

BTW, I am onshore.


----------



## muz068

Onixe said:


> Are you sure he didn't claim any experience? And was the code 221111?


Pretty sure mate.


----------



## muz068

srogue said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I've just been invited for the for 190 today
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> 
> Occupation code: 2211 (Accountant General)
> EOI 190: EOI 14/1/17
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Australia study: 5
> PTE: 20
> Total Points: 70


Congratulations mate. Could you share your details please ?

Did you apply for 190 and 189 together or 190 separately?
Like your uni - is it from G8?

I hope this will clear everything out


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that getting 70 points for accountant is a big work. More difficult to get assessment at CPA rather than in vetassess. We spent 5m to prepare syllabus and 1+y to reach academic Ielts 7 in each (CPA requirement).
> It's completely incorrect approach to prioritize English level rather than experience. Moreover, I consider AU authorities should pay attention to the company you work(ed) for.
> 
> I do hope that 70p is a maximum score for accountants next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the applicant pass Ielts with 7+ in each is always means that he can write, talk and communicate. Probable here you mention abt the people who can reach 5 overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps. But (as a native English speaker), reading some of the comments on here makes me question the reliability of the tests. There are some comments that are incredibly hard to understand due to very poor spelling, grammar and overall sentence structure. Some I have to read many times over and some still don't make any sense.
> 
> The scariest thing is that a lot of the culprits are claiming proficient or even superior English.
> 
> I've read a few articles proposing changes to the English requirement. I wouldn't be surprised if this was why.
> 
> Edit: I would like to add that I mean absolutely no disrespect. English people are renowned for being ignorant as far as learning other languages goes. So I think everyone on here is amazing. I wouldn't be able to participate in a forum like this if it wasn't my first language. You are all fantastic.
Click to expand...


----------



## srogue

muz068 said:


> Congratulations mate. Could you share your details please ?
> 
> Did you apply for 190 and 189 together or 190 separately?
> Like your uni - is it from G8?
> 
> I hope this will clear everything out



I applied for the 190 separately. I had a 189 with an EOI of 7/1/17, which is taking too long. I've graduate from Swinburne University.


----------



## omermena

srogue said:


> I applied for the 190 separately. I had a 189 with an EOI of 7/1/17, which is taking too long. I've graduate from Swinburne University.


Im exactly on the same points break as you , DOE 28/1 
lets hope for the best soon, :fingerscrossed:

Congrats for the invite mate ...


----------



## muz068

srogue said:


> I applied for the 190 separately. I had a 189 with an EOI of 7/1/17, which is taking too long. I've graduate from Swinburne University.


This makes it clear that those who have applied 190 separately were preferred - something which I never imagined


----------



## chinkyjenn

muz068 said:


> This makes it clear that those who have applied 190 separately were preferred - something which I never imagined


Hmmmm should I create a new EOI now... 

can you actually create more than one EOI? wouldn't they find out though? with the same name, DOB and etc?


----------



## fin123

Hello friends. 

Is there any Accountant waiting for Darwin nomination ? Or who recently got nominated ? Pls share .

Sent from my SM-A500H using Tapatalk


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Congrats to those who got their invitation. And the ones who didn't get it, just keep hanging guys! Your time will eventually come.


----------



## handyjohn

paypilnitsa said:


> I got invited for NSW 190 today as well.




Would you like to share your occupation, eoi date and points breakup. 
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Snappysnake said:


> I have my eoi submitted on 11 dec 2016. Still havent got invited
> 70 points + 5 ss with superior english
> 
> Stressed!!


Don't stress bro,

I have lodged EOI with 70 + 5 points for NSW on 9th Dec 2016, i also have not got anything as well yet.


waiting for some magic


----------



## chinkyjenn

BaazzZ said:


> Don't stress bro,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 70 + 5 points for NSW on 9th Dec 2016, i also have not got anything as well yet.
> 
> 
> waiting for some magic


Did you lodge a separate EOI for v190 or not?


----------



## BaazzZ

chinkyjenn said:


> Did you lodge a separate EOI for v190 or not?


 yes, i lodged separately 190


----------



## muz068

BaazzZ said:


> yes, i lodged separately 190


Points breakdown and occupation?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Guys please try to visit immitracker, they are clearing 70+5 with superior one by one and soon they will clear most of them. Have patience the game is full on for 70+5 with Superior.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys please try to visit immitracker, they are clearing 70+5 with superior one by one and soon they will clear most of them. Have patience the game is full on for 70+5 with Superior.




I think cut off date will start to move by 5 days due to nsw invites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> I think cut off date will start to move by 5 days due to nsw invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys please try to visit immitracker, they are clearing 70+5 with superior one by one and soon they will clear most of them. Have patience the game is full on for 70+5 with Superior.


What about 70 with proficient?


----------



## davidlk03

Abood said:


> I think cut off date will start to move by 5 days due to nsw invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It won't unless they have applied in the same EOI and their EOI is locked but due to multiple EOI they will still keep their other EOI I don't know why?? For getting 189 and go with 189.
Let's hope other is the case


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> What about 70 with proficient?


This question is similar to bermuda triangle bro it exists but no one has ever seen.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> I think cut off date will start to move by 5 days due to nsw invites.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish it could happen so in that case I can expect invitition after 1 year and 11 months so i will file a fresh EOI then jump back to student visa again and keep waiting for a miracle but only if it will start moving 5 to 6 days per round.


----------



## natali-new

Nomaddie said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that getting 70 points for accountant is a big work. More difficult to get assessment at CPA rather than in vetassess. We spent 5m to prepare syllabus and 1+y to reach academic Ielts 7 in each (CPA requirement).
> It's completely incorrect approach to prioritize English level rather than experience. Moreover, I consider AU authorities should pay attention to the company you work(ed) for.
> 
> I do hope that 70p is a maximum score for accountants next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the applicant pass Ielts with 7+ in each is always means that he can write, talk and communicate. Probable here you mention abt the people who can reach 5 overall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> some of the comments on here makes me question the reliability of the tests. There are some comments that are incredibly hard to understand due to very poor spelling, grammar and overall sentence structure. Some I have to read many times over and some still .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha)) agree completely!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

natali-new said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha)) agree completely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many natives speak very nice but coudnt fill petrol in the car so my dear English is nothing to do with personal skills and talent.
Click to expand...


----------



## handyjohn

Guys it seems that NSW is only inviting 70+5 with superior English and university studies. As 2 of my friends having EOI in December aren't invited but NSW invited January applicants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SumitWadhawan

SumitWadhawan said:


> Hi guys! If someone has positive work assessment for accountant general, can he/she claim that work exp in ext auditor? Asking because my friend already got his invitation for ext auditor with 70 points but his employment assessment is for acc general, and his agent be advising that there's no problem with that. Thanks in advance.





SumitWadhawan said:


> Thanks for the reply blackrider! He's basically working at the risk assurance division, but his job responsibilities mostly pertain to that of a tax accountant. Although the job is tax related, but it's mostly related to auditing tax compliance of the external clients. I guess there's an overlap here. We are probably thinking of writing to ICAA to do a second assessment and then proceed with the lodgement.


So we did another employment assessment as an external auditor, and got positive outcome. Case officer should be fine I guess. 

By the way, I got 190 grant on 16th.


----------



## Sushev

I graduated from university and my EOI submitted date is 23rd jan with 70+5 superior english but still i haven't got an invitation. So it is not clear how they are sending the invitation.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha)) agree completely!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many natives speak very nice but coudnt fill petrol in the car so my dear English is nothing to do with personal skills and talent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said it was. If you read my full quote, my point was that I questioned the reliability of the English tests as a method for assessing language ability. Absolutely no mention of personal skills or talent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

People also need to be careful when quoting others and deleting parts of the quote. If you read the original post, you will see that Natali made the 'haha' comment, not me.

Also, by selecting only partial quotes, it can impact the entire tone or meaning of a comment.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was. If you read my full quote, my point was that I questioned the reliability of the English tests as a method for assessing language ability. Absolutely no mention of personal skills or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, it should be more easy we arnt born here but we are skilled workers and it has nothing to do with brilliant English.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my view, it should be more easy we arnt born here but we are skilled workers and it has nothing to do with brilliant English.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend was subjected to the same scrutiny when applying to Argentina. Those assessed as having a higher Spanish language ability were favoured.
> 
> I completely agree that English language ability has nothing to do ones skill level as an accountant. But I do agree that it effects how effectively one can perform their job when having to do that job in an English speaking country.
> 
> I do think there should be another way of assessing the language ability though. There are some people on here who seem to write incredibly well, yet struggle to score well on the tests. At the same time there are others who are claiming to have scored full marks and yet seem incapable of stringing a sentence together.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sushev

Can one applicant submit 2 EOI for 2 different occupations eg. Accoutant general and taxation accountant or auditor?


----------



## handyjohn

Sushev said:


> I graduated from university and my EOI submitted date is 23rd jan with 70+5 superior english but still i haven't got an invitation. So it is not clear how they are sending the invitation.




You submitted as accountant or auditor??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Nomaddie said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do think there should be another way of assessing the language ability though. There are some people on here who seem to write incredibly well, yet struggle to score well on the tests. At the same time there are others who are claiming to have scored full marks and yet seem incapable of stringing a sentence together.
> 
> 
> 
> Truly agree on the assessment part. I took both PTE n IELTS many times, trying to hit superior English. I could get 8.5 for speaking in IELTS but a poor 32 in PTE. Both are English language tests so why such vast difference. Till today I can't comprehend.
Click to expand...


----------



## OctNovDec

Nomaddie said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was. If you read my full quote, my point was that I questioned the reliability of the English tests as a method for assessing language ability. Absolutely no mention of personal skills or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually language will always be preferred. I've seen excellent engineers, programmers, medical professionals being overtaken by people with lesser skills, but better command over a foreign language. In the Middle East, you're likely to get a 60% higher wage for the same job if you're fluent in Arabic. I had applied for jobs in Switzerland, and another guy with half my experience got the job solely because his French was better than mine even though the entire country speaks perfect English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## dip28

Nomaddie said:


> They are increasing the upper age limit on working holiday visas this year in order to attract a larger pool of workers in that route. So in my opinion, I can't see them reducing the age for maximum points. It goes against the wider immigration plan.
> 
> I also doubt they will make a PY or onshore experience compulsory. They already allow additional points for those. By making for example, a year onshore compulsory, they would potentially be narrowing the field to exclude very highly skilled applicants with 8+ years overseas experience who have never been onshore. It wouldn't be in dibp interests to do that. They want as skilled a pool as possible.
> 
> Onshore experience rightly counts for additional points. But I cannot see them excluding those without it.


I agree with Nomaddie!! They can't do that way!


----------



## Sushev

Accountant general


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was. If you read my full quote, my point was that I questioned the reliability of the English tests as a method for assessing language ability. Absolutely no mention of personal skills or talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually language will always be preferred. I've seen excellent engineers, programmers, medical professionals being overtaken by people with lesser skills, but better command over a foreign language. In the Middle East, you're likely to get a 60% higher wage for the same job if you're fluent in Arabic. I had applied for jobs in Switzerland, and another guy with half my experience got the job solely because his French was better than mine even though the entire country speaks perfect English.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. That is exactly the point I was making. Earlier I used my own experience of working in South America as an example. I was more highly skilled than many, but my command of Spanish was not as good as some lesser skilled people. Because of that, they were able to do the job more effectively than I could. That has been my key argument when stating my agreement with NSW over their preference for language over experience.
> 
> For some reason I have been having to defend myself over points that I didn't make. I was accused of saying language ability was a reflection of occupational skills which I never said. What you have quoted me on, was my response to that accusation.
> 
> Of course being better at English does not make someone a better accountant. But when in an English speaking country such as Australia, the more fluent you are then the more effective you will be.
> 
> I am glad someone finally gets my point.
Click to expand...


----------



## chubb

Nomaddie said:


> OctNovDec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is exactly the point I was making. Earlier I used my own experience of working in South America as an example. I was more highly skilled than many, but my command of Spanish was not as good as some lesser skilled people. Because of that, they were able to do the job more effectively than I could. That has been my key argument when stating my agreement with NSW over their preference for language over experience.
> 
> For some reason I have been having to defend myself over points that I didn't make. I was accused of saying language ability was a reflection of occupational skills which I never said. What you have quoted me on, was my response to that accusation.
> 
> Of course being better at English does not make someone a better accountant. But when in an English speaking country such as Australia, the more fluent you are then the more effective you will be.
> 
> I am glad someone finally gets my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with your view on English abilities and examinations.
> 
> "Filling petrol" is a pure action which is completely different from working effectively as a professional in Australia.
> 
> You cannot be a good accountant/engineer etc. without good English in Australia. You'll need to communicate with colleagues, clients and government officials and use IT systems and read standards in English. Even if you have the whole world's experience and technical skills, no one in Australia will be able to work with you if your English is not making any sense to them.
> 
> I think IELTS is a harder test but is more representative of your English skills. I only got 7s in speaking and writing with IELTS but got 90s with PTE. I am far from speaking/writing like a native accounting professional.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

chubb said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OctNovDec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is exactly the point I was making. Earlier I used my own experience of working in South America as an example. I was more highly skilled than many, but my command of Spanish was not as good as some lesser skilled people. Because of that, they were able to do the job more effectively than I could. That has been my key argument when stating my agreement with NSW over their preference for language over experience.
> 
> For some reason I have been having to defend myself over points that I didn't make. I was accused of saying language ability was a reflection of occupational skills which I never said. What you have quoted me on, was my response to that accusation.
> 
> Of course being better at English does not make someone a better accountant. But when in an English speaking country such as Australia, the more fluent you are then the more effective you will be.
> 
> I am glad someone finally gets my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree with your view on English abilities and examinations.
> 
> "Filling petrol" is a pure action which is completely different from working effectively as a professional in Australia.
> 
> You cannot be a good accountant/engineer etc. without good English in Australia. You'll need to communicate with colleagues, clients and government officials and use IT systems and read standards in English. Even if you have the whole world's experience and technical skills, no one in Australia will be able to work with you if your English is not making any sense to them.
> 
> I think IELTS is a harder test but is more representative of your English skills. I only got 7s in speaking and writing with IELTS but got 90s with PTE. I am far from speaking/writing like a native accounting professional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely! Thank you Chubb! I don't mean for agreeing with me (although that is always a bonus) but for actually understanding everything I said.
> 
> I would also like to add that your written English here is superb.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

I am well aware that there will always be someone who disagrees with my opinions. I don't expect to convince everyone into seeing my point of view. I am more than happy to listen to the opinions of others and am absolutely open to changing my mind when presented with a convincing counter argument. But please if you are going to quote me and then argue with me, I would appreciate it if you could firstly use a relevant quote and argue against points that I have actually made. It is very frustrating to defend myself against things I never said.


----------



## OctNovDec

SumitWadhawan said:


> So we did another employment assessment as an external auditor, and got positive outcome. Case officer should be fine I guess.
> 
> By the way, I got 190 grant on 16th.


Congratulations, Sumit.


----------



## natali-new

Dears, my initial point for accountants was that experience and English 7777 is better than no experience and English 8888. 
I have about 9y experience with English 7+ each and can not understand why other applicants with English 8 but without confirmed experience are being invited first.


----------



## Danaaus

Do I need to hit 70 points as an Accountant even if I apply for a 489 Provisional Visa? or 60 points is acceptable ?


----------



## jkfooty1

Danaaus said:


> Do I need to hit 70 points as an Accountant even if I apply for a 489 Provisional Visa? or 60 points is acceptable ?


Minimum 70points with superior english (+79 PTE or 8 Each) or 75points for any kind of skilled migration visa unless you want to take alternate route through any agent which i'd say is more easier these days. No point spending all this money in PY and crap courses because at the end you will have to go to agent for alternate way out.

PY, PTE, Degree all will go to waste if PR is your ultimate goal. If you studied Accounting, unfortunately they are only looking for super human at this time my friend.

Even Asylum Seekers and people who came on boat are more imp to them than accountants. Period


----------



## lingling

chubb said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think IELTS is a harder test but is more representative of your English skills. I only got 7s in speaking and writing with IELTS but got 90s with PTE. I am far from speaking/writing like a native accounting professional.
> 
> 
> 
> Chubb, your English result is the total opposite of mine. I cannot understand PTE' s way of assessing n had lost faith in it. I had seen so many people claiming perfect 90s in it but it's like a far away dream for me. IELTS killed many in writing segment but people sailed through easily in PTE (including me).
Click to expand...


----------



## Danaaus

jkfooty1 said:


> Minimum 70points with superior english (+79 PTE or 8 Each) or 75points for any kind of skilled migration visa unless you want to take alternate route through any agent which i'd say is more easier these days. No point spending all this money in PY and crap courses because at the end you will have to go to agent for alternate way out.
> 
> PY, PTE, Degree all will go to waste if PR is your ultimate goal. If you studied Accounting, unfortunately they are only looking for super human at this time my friend.
> 
> Even Asylum Seekers and people who came on boat are more imp to them than accountants. Period


whats the point of a 489 regional visa, which are issued with additional conditions, if they hold us accountable with same requirements as a 189. LOL.


----------



## chubb

Danaaus said:


> whats the point of a 489 regional visa, which are issued with additional conditions, if they hold us accountable with same requirements as a 189. LOL.


489 is easier for most occupations than 189 or 190. For example one can get 489 with just 50 pts and 10 nomination points to get a 489 visa. I am not an expert on 489 but I think this is what happens.

But you need to know 189 is prioritised over 489, which means 489 will only be issued if there are leftover places after ALL eligible 189 applicants have been invited.

So, no 489 will get invited under pro-rata occupations because there are more 189 EOIs in the pool than there are invitations available each round.


----------



## chubb

lingling said:


> chubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chubb, your English result is the total opposite of mine. I cannot understand PTE' s way of assessing n had lost faith in it. I had seen so many people claiming perfect 90s in it but it's like a far away dream for me. IELTS killed many in writing segment but people sailed through easily in PTE (including me).
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 58-59 in PTE speaking three times before finally getting 90.
> 
> If you are a female with high pitch voice as I am, you need to lower your pitch and practice speaking with minimal upward intonations. PTE computer doesn't recognise high pitch sounds that well.....
> 
> This trick made all the difference for me. My pronunciation improved from 50+ to 88 just with voice changes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Nomaddie said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But (as a native English speaker), reading some of the comments on here makes me question the reliability of the tests. There are some comments that are incredibly hard to understand due to very poor spelling, grammar and overall sentence structure. Some I have to read many times over and some still don't make any sense.
> 
> The scariest thing is that a lot of the culprits are claiming proficient or even superior English.
> 
> I've read a few articles proposing changes to the English requirement. I wouldn't be surprised if this was why.
> 
> Edit: I would like to add that I mean absolutely no disrespect. English people are renowned for being ignorant as far as learning other languages goes. So I think everyone on here is amazing. I wouldn't be able to participate in a forum like this if it wasn't my first language. You are all fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I know someone in DIBP, yes, there is chatter that there will be changes to the english language requirements. But it's mainly to do with PTE. As you all probably already know, PTE is not accepted for migration purposes in the UK. That should already tell you something.
Click to expand...


----------



## emios88

natali-new said:


> Dears, my initial point for accountants was that experience and English 7777 is better than no experience and English 8888.
> I have about 9y experience with English 7+ each and can not understand why other applicants with English 8 but without confirmed experience are being invited first.


What??


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Nomaddie said:


> OctNovDec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That is exactly the point I was making. Earlier I used my own experience of working in South America as an example. I was more highly skilled than many, but my command of Spanish was not as good as some lesser skilled people. Because of that, they were able to do the job more effectively than I could. That has been my key argument when stating my agreement with NSW over their preference for language over experience.
> 
> For some reason I have been having to defend myself over points that I didn't make. I was accused of saying language ability was a reflection of occupational skills which I never said. What you have quoted me on, was my response to that accusation.
> 
> Of course being better at English does not make someone a better accountant. But when in an English speaking country such as Australia, the more fluent you are then the more effective you will be.
> 
> I am glad someone finally gets my point.
> 
> 
> 
> I get you. It's frustrating when I try to communicate with some of my fellow workers. These people are the ones who scored 90s in PTE and got their skilled migration visas approved due to that. Before that, from my knowledge, they have been struggling with IELTS, some even doing it for more than 5,6 times. Due to that, these 'superior english' workers have been having issues trying to communicate with native speakers at my workplace, and I can tell all of you that the number of times instructions were misinterpreted annoys everyone. I respect everyone is this thread, and I understand many of you don't have english as your first language. However, Nomaddie has a very valid point regarding the effective usage of english as a communication medium.
Click to expand...


----------



## natali-new

emios88 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dears, my initial point for accountants was that experience and English 7777 is better than no experience and English 8888.
> I have about 9y experience with English 7+ each and can not understand why other applicants with English 8 but without confirmed experience are being invited first.
> 
> 
> 
> What??
Click to expand...

What ?


----------



## Nomaddie

natali-new said:


> Dears, my initial point for accountants was that experience and English 7777 is better than no experience and English 8888.
> I have about 9y experience with English 7+ each and can not understand why other applicants with English 8 but without confirmed experience are being invited first.


We understood your point perfectly. We have thoroughly discussed the reason for language being a priority. There unfortunately has to be a cut off somewhere. That cut off point is 7. The difference between 7 and 8 is proficient or superior. 

None of us said that we agree with that cut-off or how they assess language ability. But the principle of prioritising ability makes complete sense. We have given many reasons why.

And again I mean no offence. But this lack of understanding is perhaps the difference between you achieving a 7 or an 8. In the reading part of the exam you are very often asked to deduce the point the writer has made, without them explicitly saying it. This is a perfect example.


----------



## Nomaddie

chubb said:


> lingling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I scored 58-59 in PTE speaking three times before finally getting 90.
> 
> If you are a female with high pitch voice as I am, you need to lower your pitch and practice speaking with minimal upward intonations. PTE computer doesn't recognise high pitch sounds that well.....
> 
> This trick made all the difference for me. My pronunciation improved from 50+ to 88 just with voice changes.
> 
> 
> 
> I can completely believe that. A computer cannot truly assess someone's ability to speak a language. The UK is well known to have a multitude of very broad dialects and I have known those people to have difficulty with Pte because it fails to recognise their accents properly. In reality their English is perfect. It is Pte itself that has a limited understanding of differing pronunciations.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie said:


> chubb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can completely believe that. A computer cannot truly assess someone's ability to speak a language. The UK is well known to have a multitude of very broad dialects and I have known those people to have difficulty with Pte because it fails to recognise their accents properly. In reality their English is perfect. It is Pte itself that has a limited understanding of differing pronunciations.
> 
> 
> 
> Completely disagree with you I got 8.5 in ielts speaking all the time and at the same time i got 90 in PTE speaking all the time as well and during all of attempts my speaking score is between 85-90.
Click to expand...


----------



## handyjohn

jkfooty1 said:


> Minimum 70points with superior english (+79 PTE or 8 Each) or 75points for any kind of skilled migration visa unless you want to take alternate route through any agent which i'd say is more easier these days. No point spending all this money in PY and crap courses because at the end you will have to go to agent for alternate way out.
> 
> PY, PTE, Degree all will go to waste if PR is your ultimate goal. If you studied Accounting, unfortunately they are only looking for super human at this time my friend.
> 
> Even Asylum Seekers and people who came on boat are more imp to them than accountants. Period




So may I know what are some "alternative " routes for accountants. I'm seriously considering this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Completely disagree with you I got 8.5 in ielts speaking all the time and at the same time i got 90 in PTE speaking all the time as well and during all of attempts my speaking score is between 85-90.


IELTS is not the issue. That is human interaction. Another human scores your speaking ability based on an actual conversation. They are a much better judge than a computer as language is obviously how fellow humans interact.

I am a native speaker. I scored all 90s first time in Pte. I am also female and obviously did not experience the same issues as chubb with regard to recognition of the female pitch. However, I was agreeing with her that it is absolutely possible for it to happen given the limited range of accents that a computer can possibly recognise. 

Like me, your personal Pte experience was different. But when I have known native speakers to also fail purely due to their accents (and fail quite significantly) when I know for a fact that they speak perfect English, you cannot possibly say you disagree that a computer system is flawed. We just happened not to experience it ourselves.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Completely disagree with you I got 8.5 in ielts speaking all the time and at the same time i got 90 in PTE speaking all the time as well and during all of attempts my speaking score is between 85-90.


IELTS is not the issue. That is human interaction. Another human scores your speaking ability based on an actual conversation. They are a much better judge than a computer as language is obviously how fellow humans interact.

I am a native speaker. I scored all 90s first time in Pte. I am also female and obviously did not experience the same issues as chubb with regard to recognition of the female pitch. However, I was agreeing with her that it is absolutely possible for it to happen given the limited range of accents that a computer can possibly recognise. 

Like me, your personal Pte experience was different. But when I have known native speakers to also fail purely due to their accents (and fail quite significantly) when I know for a fact that they speak perfect English, you cannot possibly say you disagree that a computer system is flawed. We just happened not to experience it ourselves.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie said:


> IELTS is not the issue. That is human interaction. Another human scores your speaking ability based on an actual conversation. They are a much better judge than a computer as language is obviously how fellow humans interact.
> 
> I am a native speaker. I scored all 90s first time in Pte. I am also female and obviously did not experience the same issues as chubb with regard to recognition of the female pitch. However, I was agreeing with her that it is absolutely possible for it to happen given the limited range of accents that a computer can possibly recognise.
> 
> Like me, your personal Pte experience was different. But when I have known native speakers to also fail purely due to their accents (and fail quite significantly) when I know for a fact that they speak perfect English, you cannot possibly say you disagree that a computer system is flawed. We just happened not to experience it ourselves.


Ielts is one of the big scam in the history of English in fact they says 0.05 scam of the history one can score 9 9 9 but 7.5 and they will repeat this untill you will give up but when it comes to PTE folks are proving their skills apart of speaking other modules are not easy especially when you are targeting for Superior English.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Ielts is one of the big scam in the history of English in fact they says 0.05 scam of the history one can score 9 9 9 but 7.5 and they will repeat this untill you will give up but when it comes to PTE folks are proving their skills apart of speaking other modules are not easy especially when you are targeting for Superior English.


Please do not quote me if making points not relevant to what I said. I had already said that Ielts was not the issue I was discussing. I was defending chubb with regard to the fallibility of computer voice recognition software. Nothing that you say here bears any relevance to that. Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

In that case non of your's post is relavant to this thread.


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> In that case non of your's post is relavant to this thread.


I actually agree with you there. I was a one of the people who used to complain about all off topic comments on the thread. I gave up because it was pointless as people continued to post anything they felt like discussing.


----------



## OctNovDec

Nomaddie said:


> I can completely believe that. A computer cannot truly assess someone's ability to speak a language. The UK is well known to have a multitude of very broad dialects and I have known those people to have difficulty with Pte because it fails to recognise their accents properly. In reality their English is perfect. It is Pte itself that has a limited understanding of differing pronunciations.


Haha, in PTE's defense, I would say that some of UK's accents are indeed incomprehensible. I've never really interacted with Scottish or Irish accents, but I had a chat with a client from Wales and that was one embarrassing call. I could hardly understand a word he was saying. The gentleman was kind enough to bear with me and repeat everything sometimes 4-5 times. So, I won't just say PTE, but people from other countries also have trouble with UK accents. The first time I heard Frankie Boyle, I could hardly get a word he was saying while the crowd was laughing their guts out.


----------



## Nomaddie

OctNovDec said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS is not the issue. That is human interaction. Another human scores your speaking ability based on an actual conversation. They are a much better judge than a computer as language is obviously how fellow humans interact.
> 
> I am a native speaker. I scored all 90s first time in Pte. I am also female and obviously did not experience the same issues as chubb with regard to recognition of the female pitch. However, I was agreeing with her that it is absolutely possible for it to happen given the limited range of accents that a computer can possibly recognise.
> 
> Like me, your personal Pte experience was different. But when I have known native speakers to also fail purely due to their accents (and fail quite significantly) when I know for a fact that they speak perfect English, you cannot possibly say you disagree that a computer system is flawed. We just happened not to experience it ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, in PTE's defense, I would say that some of UK's accents are indeed incomprehensible. I've never really interacted with Scottish or Irish accents, but I had a chat with a client from Wales and that was one embarrassing call. I could hardly understand a word he was saying. The gentleman was kind enough to bear with me and repeat everything sometimes 4-5 times. So, I won't just say PTE, but people from other countries also have trouble with UK accents. The first time I heard Frankie Boyle, I could hardly get a word he was saying while the crowd was laughing their guts out.
Click to expand...

Ha. Absolutely true. Some of accents our accents are crazy. Scottish is particularly crazy. When the first trainspotting movie was screened in the USA, it had to be shown with subtitles because Americans could not understand the accent.


----------



## jkfooty1

Lets stick to the thread's topic please


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nomaddie said:


> I actually agree with you there. I was a one of the people who used to complain about all off topic comments on the thread. I gave up because it was pointless as people continued to post anything they felt like discussing.


Now you are posting totally irrelevant comments, its looking more than a yahoo chat room


----------



## Nomaddie

Qasimkhan said:


> Now you are posting totally irrelevant comments, its looking more than a yahoo chat room


I didn't start the discussion. PTE is irrelevant yet people continue to discuss it on this thread. Instead of sitting back and getting annoyed as I normally do, I decided to decided to join in these last couple of days.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nomaddie dont worry you will be disappear in few days, we have seen many experts like you in previous whole year. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Nomaddie

Rab nawaz said:


> Nomaddie dont worry you will be disappear in few days, we have seen many experts like you in previous whole year. &#55357;&#56834;


Rab you are one of the biggest culprits of irrelevant chat on here. 

The last couple of days you've been arguing with me for arguments sake. At least twice you've been challenging points that I never even made.


----------



## handyjohn

Seems a nice chat to pass time in long waiting for invitations. To all those who are wasting their precious time and efforts by criticising PTE or DIBP, It would be wise if you overcome your frustration and start focussing on your objects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid

Salam Seniors,

One of my friend's wife has MBA & BBA Dagree with no experince, Can he get the 5 points of his spouse. Please reply.


----------



## NP101

Heard Auditors jumped back again, is that true guys?


----------



## aus_rishi

*Need your help guys.*

Hi experts and friends,

Please read the query below and please advise.

My wife is working as an Accountant and she has got 8+ years of experience in Accounting and Finance. She had completed Bachelors of Commerce (part time/correspondence) and Masters of Commerce in Accounting and Finance (part- time/correspondence). She also has completed 3 years "Advanced Diploma in French" (full time).

My wife had completed Bachelors of Commerce (Part-time, correspondence) in 2008. After completion of her Bachelor’s degree, she started working full time. In 2009 while she was working full time, she took admission in Master of Commerce in Accounting & Finance (Part time, correspondence) and completed in 2013. She worked continuously from 2008 till present on different designations.

Will assessment body will consider Bachelors of Commerce as a relevant degree and Master of Commerce as an additional degree?

If they will consider Bachelors as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 8 years + and we will claim 15 points.

Otherwise, if the assessment body will consider Master's as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 3 years + then we will claim only 5 points.

Can you please advise me how the assessment body works and how many points we are able to claim in the above-mentioned query?

And please also advise me that which assessment body is more lenient. I heard IPA is the right assessment body for B.Com and M.Com passed?

I read somewhere that the assessment body consider Bachelors and give full points for work experience after Bachelors. Is that true?

We have checked assessment bodies website & details for skill assessment (CPA/ICAA/IPA) and found that Sonal has completed 7 mandatory subjects which are mentioned on IPA website:-

IPA mandatory subjects:- 

1. Basic Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)

2. Cost & Management Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)

3. Financial Accounting & Reporting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)

4. Financial Management - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)

5. Business Law (including corporate law) - (passed in B.Com)

6. Economics - (passed in B.Com)

7. Statistics - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)

Please advise ......


----------



## Nomaddie

aus_rishi said:


> Hi experts and friends,
> 
> Please read the query below and please advise.
> 
> My wife is working as an Accountant and she has got 8+ years of experience in Accounting and Finance. She had completed Bachelors of Commerce (part time/correspondence) and Masters of Commerce in Accounting and Finance (part- time/correspondence). She also has completed 3 years "Advanced Diploma in French" (full time).
> 
> My wife had completed Bachelors of Commerce (Part-time, correspondence) in 2008. After completion of her Bachelor’s degree, she started working full time. In 2009 while she was working full time, she took admission in Master of Commerce in Accounting & Finance (Part time, correspondence) and completed in 2013. She worked continuously from 2008 till present on different designations.
> 
> Will assessment body will consider Bachelors of Commerce as a relevant degree and Master of Commerce as an additional degree?
> 
> If they will consider Bachelors as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 8 years + and we will claim 15 points.
> 
> Otherwise, if the assessment body will consider Master's as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 3 years + then we will claim only 5 points.
> 
> Can you please advise me how the assessment body works and how many points we are able to claim in the above-mentioned query?
> 
> And please also advise me that which assessment body is more lenient. I heard IPA is the right assessment body for B.Com and M.Com passed?
> 
> I read somewhere that the assessment body consider Bachelors and give full points for work experience after Bachelors. Is that true?
> 
> We have checked assessment bodies website & details for skill assessment (CPA/ICAA/IPA) and found that Sonal has completed 7 mandatory subjects which are mentioned on IPA website:-
> 
> IPA mandatory subjects:-
> 
> 1. Basic Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 2. Cost & Management Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 3. Financial Accounting & Reporting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 4. Financial Management - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 5. Business Law (including corporate law) - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 6. Economics - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 7. Statistics - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> Please advise ......


Can't speak for IPA or specifically for degree in commerce. But I can tell you that CPA assessed all my experience gained after completing my economics degree, despite not beginning my professional accounting qualification until 2 years later. I am sure IPA will follow the same principles. 

I emailed CPA my question before submitting my application and they happily answered, so perhaps drop the question directly to IPA if you want some clarification.


----------



## aus_rishi

Thanks Nomaddie, much appreciated. 

I will contact IPA via an email. 

Cheers!!!!



Nomaddie said:


> Can't speak for IPA or specifically for degree in commerce. But I can tell you that CPA assessed all my experience gained after completing my economics degree, despite not beginning my professional accounting qualification until 2 years later. I am sure IPA will follow the same principles.
> 
> I emailed CPA my question before submitting my application and they happily answered, so perhaps drop the question directly to IPA if you want some clarification.


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Guys! Remember one thing; AT THE END OF THE DAY, NONE OF OUR OPINIONS MATTER. So instead, buckle up and start focusing on increasing your points. 

When I initially applied for my student visa in 2013, I got 8 each in IELTS, and while applying for PR I scored 90 each in first attempt. In my honest opinion, English do play a major role, specially in English speaking countries, and there's no debate over that. Even after scoring 90s and getting a great job straight after uni, I was struck at 65 for 5 months. I can't explain how devastated I was when I saw people getting invites at 70 as I was lacking 5 points for age (I am just 21). But instead of being complacent about DIBP's policies, I decided to do everything I could to chase my dream, and to my relief I cleared NAATI in my 3rd attempt. 

Moral of the story: ALL'S NOT GONE UNTILL YOU KEEP ON TRYING. 

Anyways, I am leaving this group now and if anyone need any help or anything, feel free to text me. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

SumitWadhawan said:


> Guys! Remember one thing; AT THE END OF THE DAY, NONE OF OUR OPINIONS MATTER. So instead, buckle up and start focusing on increasing your points.
> 
> When I initially applied for my student visa in 2013, I got 8 each in IELTS, and while applying for PR I scored 90 each in first attempt. In my honest opinion, English do play a major role, specially in English speaking countries, and there's no debate over that. Even after scoring 90s and getting a great job straight after uni, I was struck at 65 for 5 months. I can't explain how devastated I was when I saw people getting invites at 70 as I was lacking 5 points for age (I am just 21). But instead of being complacent about DIBP's policies, I decided to do everything I could to chase my dream, and to my relief I cleared NAATI in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> Moral of the story: ALL'S NOT GONE UNTILL YOU KEEP ON TRYING.
> 
> Anyways, I am leaving this group now and if anyone need any help or anything, feel free to text me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats on the grant dude. You are indeed correct. At the end of the day our opinions count for nothing. 

My frustrations on here have nothing to do with the process. I am lucky in that it has actually been an easy process for me. I received my NSW invitation back in October, just a couple of days after lodging my EOI. I've had difficulty obtaining Police Certs from some countries, which is the reason for my delay. 

My frustrations are dealing with people that decide to argue with me about things I've not actually said.


----------



## Qasimkhan

SumitWadhawan said:


> Guys! Remember one thing; AT THE END OF THE DAY, NONE OF OUR OPINIONS MATTER. So instead, buckle up and start focusing on increasing your points.
> 
> When I initially applied for my student visa in 2013, I got 8 each in IELTS, and while applying for PR I scored 90 each in first attempt. In my honest opinion, English do play a major role, specially in English speaking countries, and there's no debate over that. Even after scoring 90s and getting a great job straight after uni, I was struck at 65 for 5 months. I can't explain how devastated I was when I saw people getting invites at 70 as I was lacking 5 points for age (I am just 21). But instead of being complacent about DIBP's policies, I decided to do everything I could to chase my dream, and to my relief I cleared NAATI in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> Moral of the story: ALL'S NOT GONE UNTILL YOU KEEP ON TRYING.
> 
> Anyways, I am leaving this group now and if anyone need any help or anything, feel free to text me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats sumit all the very best for future


----------



## Qasimkhan

Jamil Sid said:


> Salam Seniors,
> 
> One of my friend's wife has MBA & BBA Dagree with no experince, Can he get the 5 points of his spouse. Please reply.[/QUOTE
> Wsalam jamil bhai,
> To claim spouse points occupation has to be on sol list, furthermore full skill assessment n 6 each in English.


----------



## Jamil Sid

Do you think MBA dagree without work experience come under SOL category?


----------



## handyjohn

Jamil Sid said:


> Do you think MBA dagree without work experience come under SOL category?




If she has studied all compulsory units of CPA in her studies and has 7 each IELTS then she can get full assessment and her husband can claim points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OctNovDec

aus_rishi said:


> Hi experts and friends,
> 
> Please read the query below and please advise.
> 
> My wife is working as an Accountant and she has got 8+ years of experience in Accounting and Finance. She had completed Bachelors of Commerce (part time/correspondence) and Masters of Commerce in Accounting and Finance (part- time/correspondence). She also has completed 3 years "Advanced Diploma in French" (full time).
> 
> My wife had completed Bachelors of Commerce (Part-time, correspondence) in 2008. After completion of her Bachelor’s degree, she started working full time. In 2009 while she was working full time, she took admission in Master of Commerce in Accounting & Finance (Part time, correspondence) and completed in 2013. She worked continuously from 2008 till present on different designations.
> 
> Will assessment body will consider Bachelors of Commerce as a relevant degree and Master of Commerce as an additional degree?
> 
> If they will consider Bachelors as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 8 years + and we will claim 15 points.
> 
> Otherwise, if the assessment body will consider Master's as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 3 years + then we will claim only 5 points.
> 
> Can you please advise me how the assessment body works and how many points we are able to claim in the above-mentioned query?
> 
> And please also advise me that which assessment body is more lenient. I heard IPA is the right assessment body for B.Com and M.Com passed?
> 
> I read somewhere that the assessment body consider Bachelors and give full points for work experience after Bachelors. Is that true?
> 
> We have checked assessment bodies website & details for skill assessment (CPA/ICAA/IPA) and found that Sonal has completed 7 mandatory subjects which are mentioned on IPA website:-
> 
> IPA mandatory subjects:-
> 
> 1. Basic Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 2. Cost & Management Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 3. Financial Accounting & Reporting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 4. Financial Management - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 5. Business Law (including corporate law) - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 6. Economics - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 7. Statistics - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> Please advise ......


The answer to these questions, you will get only upon getting the degrees assessed. To begin with, I know a guy who got his B.Com assessed alone and he got a negative result. Later, he appealed and sent his M.Com docs along and then he got a positive response. Plus, it is likely they won't consider the experience that your wife gained during her masters as they count only post-degree experience. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

OctNovDec said:


> The answer to these questions, you will get only upon getting the degrees assessed. To begin with, I know a guy who got his B.Com assessed alone and he got a negative result. Later, he appealed and sent his M.Com docs along and then he got a positive response. Plus, it is likely they won't consider the experience that your wife gained during her masters as they count only post-degree experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


The experience statement is incorrect. they will consider experience after bachelor's degree even if you require further studies. The minimum requirement is your bachelor degree should be equivalent to Australian degree. 

I have seen a person got negative assessment and did CPA foundation exams and got his positive experience assessment after earning his bachelor.


----------



## OctNovDec

Abood said:


> The experience statement is incorrect. they will consider experience after bachelor's degree even if you require further studies. The minimum requirement is your bachelor degree should be equivalent to Australian degree.
> 
> I have seen a person got negative assessment and did CPA foundation exams and got his positive experience assessment after earning his bachelor.


Yes. I agree with this.
They might find an issue with part-time or full-time status though.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## aus_rishi

Thanks Abood for the information, much appreciated 




Abood said:


> The experience statement is incorrect. they will consider experience after bachelor's degree even if you require further studies. The minimum requirement is your bachelor degree should be equivalent to Australian degree.
> 
> I have seen a person got negative assessment and did CPA foundation exams and got his positive experience assessment after earning his bachelor.


----------



## aus_rishi

*Naati*

Hi Sumit,

As mentioned in your profile you have claimed NAATI 5 points. Please read the query below and please advise.

My wife had completed 3 years of "Advanced Diploma in French" affiliated from J.N.U. Delhi.

She also passed French DELF A2 and B1 exams.

She is currently working as a Process Specialist - Accountant (French Language Expert).

Can you please advise me, if we are able to apply for assessment from NAATI (Translator & Interpreter) or we need to give NAATI exam (How many marks we need to claim the points)?

Which one is cheaper and easier option to clear and claim 5 points. Please advise.

Thanks.....



SumitWadhawan said:


> Guys! Remember one thing; AT THE END OF THE DAY, NONE OF OUR OPINIONS MATTER. So instead, buckle up and start focusing on increasing your points.
> 
> When I initially applied for my student visa in 2013, I got 8 each in IELTS, and while applying for PR I scored 90 each in first attempt. In my honest opinion, English do play a major role, specially in English speaking countries, and there's no debate over that. Even after scoring 90s and getting a great job straight after uni, I was struck at 65 for 5 months. I can't explain how devastated I was when I saw people getting invites at 70 as I was lacking 5 points for age (I am just 21). But instead of being complacent about DIBP's policies, I decided to do everything I could to chase my dream, and to my relief I cleared NAATI in my 3rd attempt.
> 
> Moral of the story: ALL'S NOT GONE UNTILL YOU KEEP ON TRYING.
> 
> Anyways, I am leaving this group now and if anyone need any help or anything, feel free to text me.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

handyjohn said:


> Jamil Sid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think MBA dagree without work experience come under SOL category?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she has studied all compulsory units of CPA in her studies and has 7 each IELTS then she can get full assessment and her husband can claim points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi

Are you trying to say, we can claim points for partner if we get the skill assessed without work ex in accounting.

Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

Dkaur said:


> Hi
> 
> Are you trying to say, we can claim points for partner if we get the skill assessed without work ex in accounting.
> 
> Thanks




There's no requirement of work experience if you assess qualification as accountant. Only positive skill assessment is required 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Does anyone have any idea when will be NSW next invitation round. Last time it was Friday 17/02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

handyjohn said:


> Does anyone have any idea when will be NSW next invitation round. Last time it was Friday 17/02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's every Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dkaur

OctNovDec said:


> aus_rishi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi experts and friends,
> 
> Please read the query below and please advise.
> 
> My wife is working as an Accountant and she has got 8+ years of experience in Accounting and Finance. She had completed Bachelors of Commerce (part time/correspondence) and Masters of Commerce in Accounting and Finance (part- time/correspondence). She also has completed 3 years "Advanced Diploma in French" (full time).
> 
> My wife had completed Bachelors of Commerce (Part-time, correspondence) in 2008. After completion of her Bachelor?s degree, she started working full time. In 2009 while she was working full time, she took admission in Master of Commerce in Accounting & Finance (Part time, correspondence) and completed in 2013. She worked continuously from 2008 till present on different designations.
> 
> Will assessment body will consider Bachelors of Commerce as a relevant degree and Master of Commerce as an additional degree?
> 
> If they will consider Bachelors as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 8 years + and we will claim 15 points.
> 
> Otherwise, if the assessment body will consider Master's as a relevant degree then my wife work experience is 3 years + then we will claim only 5 points.
> 
> Can you please advise me how the assessment body works and how many points we are able to claim in the above-mentioned query?
> 
> And please also advise me that which assessment body is more lenient. I heard IPA is the right assessment body for B.Com and M.Com passed?
> 
> I read somewhere that the assessment body consider Bachelors and give full points for work experience after Bachelors. Is that true?
> 
> We have checked assessment bodies website & details for skill assessment (CPA/ICAA/IPA) and found that Sonal has completed 7 mandatory subjects which are mentioned on IPA website:-
> 
> IPA mandatory subjects:-
> 
> 1. Basic Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 2. Cost & Management Accounting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 3. Financial Accounting & Reporting - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 4. Financial Management - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> 5. Business Law (including corporate law) - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 6. Economics - (passed in B.Com)
> 
> 7. Statistics - (passed in B.Com and M.Com)
> 
> Please advise ......
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to these questions, you will get only upon getting the degrees assessed. To begin with, I know a guy who got his B.Com assessed alone and he got a negative result. Later, he appealed and sent his M.Com docs along and then he got a positive response. Plus, it is likely they won't consider the experience that your wife gained during her masters as they count only post-degree experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi

I also want to get my partners skill assessment.He has completed his b.com from delhi university and has done his MBA from delhi .He has completed most of his subjects which is required for assessment but I don't see the basic accounting subject.
Would you confirm is it there for ur wife in b.com marksheet.
Also how would you manage to get the syllabus?

Thank u


----------



## aus_rishi

Dkaur said:


> Hi
> 
> I also want to get my partners skill assessment.He has completed his b.com from delhi university and has done his MBA from delhi .He has completed most of his subjects which is required for assessment but I don't see the basic accounting subject.
> Would you confirm is it there for ur wife in b.com marksheet.
> Also how would you manage to get the syllabus?
> 
> Thank u


Hi Dkaur, 

There are two ways to get the B.Com Syllabus:-

First one is to file the RTI online and it will take more than a month to get the reply from Delhi university. Delhi University will ask for the Demand Draft of Rs 100 (Don't know the exact amount) by post and after then you will get the syllabus by post. 

Second one is more convenient one, send anyone from your family or your partner to Delhi University with all the xerox copies of B.Com mark sheets even with provisional and convocation certificate. You need to submit above-mentioned xerox if they ask any and you will get the syllabus within 2 to 3 days.

*Basic Accounting*:-

B.Com 1st year

Subject name:- Financial Accounting

The below topic is mentioned in above subject syllabus:-

•	Basic Accounting: - Concept and conventions.


----------



## Dkaur

aus_rishi said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I also want to get my partners skill assessment.He has completed his b.com from delhi university and has done his MBA from delhi .He has completed most of his subjects which is required for assessment but I don't see the basic accounting subject.
> Would you confirm is it there for ur wife in b.com marksheet.
> Also how would you manage to get the syllabus?
> 
> Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dkaur,
> 
> There are two ways to get the B.Com Syllabus:-
> 
> First one is to file the RTI online and it will take more than a month to get the reply from Delhi university. Delhi University will ask for the Demand Draft of Rs 100 (Don't know the exact amount) by post and after then you will get the syllabus by post.
> 
> Second one is more convenient one, send anyone from your family or your partner to Delhi University with all the xerox copies of B.Com mark sheets even with provisional and convocation certificate. You need to submit above-mentioned xerox if they ask any and you will get the syllabus within 2 to 3 days.
> 
> *Basic Accounting*:-
> 
> B.Com 1st year
> 
> Subject name:- Financial Accounting
> 
> The below topic is mentioned in above subject syllabus:-
> 
> ?	Basic Accounting: - Concept and conventions.
Click to expand...

Hi,

Thank you for the information.

Also please confirm I can claim points for my partner if his qualifications get assessed but not working in the same field.
In short he has no exp in accounting but meets the criteria of education assessment.
Will I still get 5 points?

Thank u


----------



## Dkaur

Dkaur said:


> aus_rishi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I also want to get my partners skill assessment.He has completed his b.com from delhi university and has done his MBA from delhi .He has completed most of his subjects which is required for assessment but I don't see the basic accounting subject.
> Would you confirm is it there for ur wife in b.com marksheet.
> Also how would you manage to get the syllabus?
> 
> Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dkaur,
> 
> There are two ways to get the B.Com Syllabus:-
> 
> First one is to file the RTI online and it will take more than a month to get the reply from Delhi university. Delhi University will ask for the Demand Draft of Rs 100 (Don't know the exact amount) by post and after then you will get the syllabus by post.
> 
> Second one is more convenient one, send anyone from your family or your partner to Delhi University with all the xerox copies of B.Com mark sheets even with provisional and convocation certificate. You need to submit above-mentioned xerox if they ask any and you will get the syllabus within 2 to 3 days.
> 
> *Basic Accounting*:-
> 
> B.Com 1st year
> 
> Subject name:- Financial Accounting
> 
> The below topic is mentioned in above subject syllabus:-
> 
> ?	Basic Accounting: - Concept and conventions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Also please confirm I can claim points for my partner if his qualifications get assessed but not working in the same field.
> In short he has no exp in accounting but meets the criteria of education assessment.
> Will I still get 5 points?
> 
> Thank u
Click to expand...

Do we also submit the syllabus to CPA/IPA ?

Sorry for bothering you with so many questions 

Thanks


----------



## aus_rishi

Dkaur said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Also please confirm I can claim points for my partner if his qualifications get assessed but not working in the same field.
> In short he has no exp in accounting but meets the criteria of education assessment.
> Will I still get 5 points?
> 
> Thank u


You're welcome. 

I don't know regarding partner assessment points.

Please check with the assessment bodies. Send them an email or call them and get the right information.


----------



## aus_rishi

Dkaur said:


> Do we also submit the syllabus to CPA/IPA ?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you with so many questions
> 
> Thanks


No worris, all good!!


If you can check assessment bodies website and under FAQ "Frequently Asked questions", they have mentioned to submit the syllabus with the mark-sheets because sometimes the name of the subjects are changed but the assessment body always check the contents.

With the help of the syllabus they can get the full information what your partner had studied in B.Com


----------



## Dkaur

aus_rishi said:


> Dkaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the information.
> 
> Also please confirm I can claim points for my partner if his qualifications get assessed but not working in the same field.
> In short he has no exp in accounting but meets the criteria of education assessment.
> Will I still get 5 points?
> 
> Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I don't know regarding partner assessment points.
> 
> Please check with the assessment bodies. Send them an email or call them and get the right information.
Click to expand...

Ok,but what I could recall is someone in the thread mentioned that we can also claim partners point through the qualification as well not necessarily work experience.


Do we also submit the syllabus to CPA/IPA ?

Sorry for bothering you with so many questions 

Thanks


----------



## aus_rishi

Dkaur said:


> Ok,but what I could recall is someone in the thread mentioned that we can also claim partners point through the qualification as well not necessarily work experience.
> 
> 
> Do we also submit the syllabus to CPA/IPA ?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you with so many questions
> 
> Thanks


No worris, all good!!

I am not sure regarding partner assessment points. The best way is to call the assessment body and ask them the same question, I am sure they will help you out and give you the right information.


If you can check assessment bodies website and under FAQ "Frequently Asked questions", they have mentioned to submit the syllabus with the mark-sheets because sometimes the name of the subjects are changed but the assessment body always check the contents.

With the help of the syllabus they can get the full information what your partner had studied in B.Com


----------



## marvinng

Hi everyone,

I have been following this thread and have learnt a lot of valuable information regarding NSW nomination and the DIBP's trends in inviting Accountants/Auditors. Hence I am currently having some questions and would really appreciate any advice on my case.

I have logged my EOI (External Auditor) on 13/2/17 with 70pts. My point breakdown is as below:
Age: 25pts
Qualifications: 20pts
English: 20 pts
Professional Year: 5pts

Would there be any chance for me to receive NSW invitation during this financial year? I have noted that quite many people have received their NSW invitation under General Accountant but there are very limited invites for External Auditor.

Lastly, I am also confused on whether my wife should be included in my EOI, as she is currently pregnant and will be going overseas this Saturday for delivery (expected date is June). Her student visa will be expired this August and she will be extending her visa approximately around July. Would my chance of getting invitation for NSW nomination be affected by including my wife? 

Thank you all for reading this. Your advice will be much appreciated!

Marvin


----------



## chubb

marvinng said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread and have learnt a lot of valuable information regarding NSW nomination and the DIBP's trends in inviting Accountants/Auditors. Hence I am currently having some questions and would really appreciate any advice on my case.
> 
> I have logged my EOI (External Auditor) on 13/2/17 with 70pts. My point breakdown is as below:
> Age: 25pts
> Qualifications: 20pts
> English: 20 pts
> Professional Year: 5pts
> 
> Would there be any chance for me to receive NSW invitation during this financial year? I have noted that quite many people have received their NSW invitation under General Accountant but there are very limited invites for External Auditor.
> 
> Lastly, I am also confused on whether my wife should be included in my EOI, as she is currently pregnant and will be going overseas this Saturday for delivery (expected date is June). Her student visa will be expired this August and she will be extending her visa approximately around July. Would my chance of getting invitation for NSW nomination be affected by including my wife?
> 
> Thank you all for reading this. Your advice will be much appreciated!
> 
> Marvin


I am curious as to why you are only an external auditor and not an accountant. I am assuming you are onshore since you claimed 20 points for education. The criteria for external auditors have one extra competency area than accountants, which means if you are assessed as an external auditor, you are almost certain to meet the criteria for accountants. You can pay like 50 or 100 extra and get your accountant assessment done in a few days.

I think it's better for your family to include your wife in your application. I guess her health examinations could be delayed because of her current conditions but I am not sure about how this works. My concern is that it will take years for you to sponsor your wife before she get her PR and in the mean time she will be disadvantaged when looking for jobs. Well if she doesn't intend to work in the next 3 years then there is no difference....


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

marvinng said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have been following this thread and have learnt a lot of valuable information regarding NSW nomination and the DIBP's trends in inviting Accountants/Auditors. Hence I am currently having some questions and would really appreciate any advice on my case.
> 
> I have logged my EOI (External Auditor) on 13/2/17 with 70pts. My point breakdown is as below:
> Age: 25pts
> Qualifications: 20pts
> English: 20 pts
> Professional Year: 5pts
> 
> Would there be any chance for me to receive NSW invitation during this financial year? I have noted that quite many people have received their NSW invitation under General Accountant but there are very limited invites for External Auditor.
> 
> Lastly, I am also confused on whether my wife should be included in my EOI, as she is currently pregnant and will be going overseas this Saturday for delivery (expected date is June). Her student visa will be expired this August and she will be extending her visa approximately around July. Would my chance of getting invitation for NSW nomination be affected by including my wife?
> 
> Thank you all for reading this. Your advice will be much appreciated!
> 
> Marvin


You should be receiving an invite very soon (anytime from a few days to 2-3 weeks in the future). Our cases are fairly similar. Refer to my signature so you know how much time each stage will take. All the best!


----------



## handyjohn

I also lodged eoi on 13/02/2017 as accountant and external auditor with 70 points and superior English. NSW has to issue remaining 2500 invitations before June so there are pretty good chances until 189 cutoff points reach 75 which can be a possibility in next 189 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> I also lodged eoi on 13/02/2017 as accountant and external auditor with 70 points and superior English. NSW has to issue remaining 2500 invitations before June so there are pretty good chances until 189 cutoff points reach 75 which can be a possibility in next 189 round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But we are not sure about accountants n ex auditors out of 2500.


----------



## namdo

*Nsw 190*

If I receive 190 visa from NSW nomination, do you know if I have to arrive there as soon as I get to Australia? If I have a relative elsewhere, can I stay with them for a short time to get things sorted out before moving to NSW? Any rules around that? 

Also, they require only 2 years, does that mean after that I can go wherever in Australia to live?


----------



## azerty

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx

15 Feb results are out.
Accountants went backwards (meaning no one new got invited at 70 and some invites were wasted.
Auditors are at 11/11.

There will be 3 invitation rounds in March (1, 15, 29th).


----------



## zs217

chubb said:


> I am curious as to why you are only an external auditor and not an accountant. I am assuming you are onshore since you claimed 20 points for education. The criteria for external auditors have one extra competency area than accountants, which means if you are assessed as an external auditor, you are almost certain to meet the criteria for accountants. You can pay like 50 or 100 extra and get your accountant assessment done in a few days.
> 
> I think it's better for your family to include your wife in your application. I guess her health examinations could be delayed because of her current conditions but I am not sure about how this works. My concern is that it will take years for you to sponsor your wife before she get her PR and in the mean time she will be disadvantaged when looking for jobs. Well if she doesn't intend to work in the next 3 years then there is no difference....




Is it possible to submit EOIs for 2 or 3 different occupations? I meet the criteria for Accountant General, Ext Auditor and Int Auditor but am stuck with 65 points.


----------



## handyjohn

azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> 15 Feb results are out.
> Accountants went backwards (meaning no one new got invited at 70 and some invites were wasted.
> Auditors are at 11/11.
> 
> There will be 3 invitation rounds in March (1, 15, 29th).




Why cutoff dates are going backward????? Can anyone please explain this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55

handyjohn said:


> Why cutoff dates are going backward????? Can anyone please explain this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think more applicants are getting 75 points so it moved backward for 70 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

azerty said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/15-febuary-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> 15 Feb results are out.
> Accountants went backwards (meaning no one new got invited at 70 and some invites were wasted.
> Auditors are at 11/11.
> 
> There will be 3 invitation rounds in March (1, 15, 29th).


I dont know what to say now. UNBELIEVABLE


----------



## davidlk03

Saad55 said:


> I think more applicants are getting 75 points so it moved backward for 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so,
It's because the invites are being wasted and it is expired and so when they are reissued it goes backward..
For sure it's lots of Accountants and auditors are getting wasted this time 
I think that's the reason it's just moving few hours...


----------



## jkfooty1

Any chance if someone can explain how can a cutoff go backwards ? Whats the science behind it


----------



## azerty

jkfooty1 said:


> Any chance if someone can explain how can a cutoff go backwards ? Whats the science behind it


Someone got invited in a previous round ( eg. dec 7 invite) and invitation expires ( on feb 5) and goes back to queue.

A combination of a lot of 75s plus those expired invites get invited first as they are at the front of the queue.

The queue cuts off at the reinvited 70s and (no new 70s get invited) the queue looks like it moved backwards.


----------



## davidlk03

I wish even the 189 were considered as the state(190) as the nomination were counted instead of the invitations issued every 2 weeks. At least in the end the should reissue all the invitations which were expired or unused but the reality isn't that.
It's we people as well who made the situation worse today by putting multiple EOIS in the system as clearly when they knew they would be invited in the coming rounds,


----------



## Qasimkhan

Report out again pathetic system


----------



## Ange007

The other bad side is.. with the invitations left it will finish on 10th May for this financial year. Then from 11th May until end june the backlog will increase alot until the new FY starts. So there will be a big backlog to clear first.. which will take longer for eoi submissions after 1st July..to receive an invite. so pathetic and stressful situation... 
unless they increase the ceiling it will be another start of a hectic year for accountants FY17/18...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Saad55 said:


> I think more applicants are getting 75 points so it moved backward for 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't make any logic, i think it is due to lapsed EOIs.


----------



## omermena

Anyone got their NSW invitation today ? 2211?


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> It doesn't make any logic, i think it is due to lapsed EOIs.


That's what I am trying to say as because of some selfish people and not withdrawing their EOI from the system, as they don't care the other EOI if they get invited in one.
So in that way the EOI would be invited and be there for 60 days and after 60 days it will be re invited again so if 20 EOIS expired and were reinvited again after 60 days so there is waste of 40 EOIS
And imagine if that number is in hundred and for sure there is for example 200 EOIS
So it's 400 Invitations wasted
And I don't think it's just 200 EOIS, it's more than that,
That's the reason it might be moving really slow because those 70 pointers (expired invitations)would be first eligible to get the invitation rather than the EOIS lodge before 2 months(60 days) 
So expired EOIS lodge on DEcEMBEr will be invited again though there are pending 70 pointers from January/February


----------



## natzy1

I think this has happened before with auditors?

Result of 28 Sept round: Auditors cut off 11 Sept 2016 70 points

Then moved backwards.

Result on 12 Oct round: Auditors cut off 20 April 2016 70 points.

From then it takes another 4/5 rounds to get the cut off back for auditors to around mid Sept 2016 again.

Is it gonna happen with accountant now?
So frustrating.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

Hi there,

I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?

Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
Points without SS: 70
- Qualification: 20
- Age: 30
- English: 20
EOI submitted: 23/02/2017

I also submitted EOI for 189 under general accountant with little hope. Should I run another one for auditor as well?

Thanks,


----------



## dannybne

Its high time DIBP review their policy of reissuing an invite after 60 days. If someone doesn't care to accept an invitation in 60 days, why care to reissue at all (Unless the candidate has a medical condition which could be proved later on and can claim for a re-invitation). It is amazing to see someone who has been in this frustrating queue forgetting to withdraw their EOI, once they have already received an invitation for a different EOI. They muck up others chance of getting an invitation or at least succeed in delaying the prospect of others getting an invitation sooner. Anyways, that’s how things are and nothing can be done


----------



## dannybne

Please note that a number of occupations (Accountants for example) are artificially slower than in reality because we believe quite a number of invitations are not being taken up in the quota each round. This is because those invited have already received an invite through another EOI, another occupation (ie Auditor), or for a different visa (190). As a result invites are being wasted. We have raised this with DIBP and are suggesting they use these invitations for REAL people in future rounds.
[Courtesy: News | Iscah]


----------



## davidlk03

:blah:


dannybne said:


> Its high time DIBP review their policy of reissuing an invite after 60 days. If someone doesn't care to accept an invitation in 60 days, why care to reissue at all (Unless the candidate has a medical condition which could be proved later on and can claim for a re-invitation). It is amazing to see someone who has been in this frustrating queue forgetting to withdraw their EOI, once they have already received an invitation for a different EOI. They muck up others chance of getting an invitation or at least succeed in delaying the prospect of others getting an invitation sooner. Anyways, that’s how things are and nothing can be done


60 days is hell long enough to utilise their invitation.if one doesn't accept it it's very much clear that they don't want it.. DIBP should change this policy of reissuing invitation and using a new quota(decreasing) from the ceiling, I would definitely not be an argue if the expired invitations reissued from the same number, so if a expired invitation is reissued then it should not be taken or counted.from the remaining ceiling 
It would be ok to deal with but if they are reissuing from the remaining ceiling.
I haven't seen anyone stupidest or fool than DIBP if they keep on continuing to do so..
They are still lagging 100 years behind in their IT. If 500 invitations are wasted from auditors out of 1413 just imagine and 500-700 from accountant because of tebissue of reissue and expiry
Give me some break.
You are the most dumbest industry..


----------



## azerty

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
> Points without SS: 70
> - Qualification: 20
> - Age: 30
> - English: 20
> EOI submitted: 23/02/2017
> 
> I also submitted EOI for 189 under general accountant with little hope. Should I run another one for auditor as well?
> 
> Thanks,


If you are able to get an auditor assessment, prob no harm getting one. Just rem to suspend/withdraw your other eois if you get invited for one. I believe there are a few invites for 70 points superior english by NSW, some of which are from feb.

Hard to tell if selecting NSW only will improve your chances, it is pretty hard to read how they actually invite people.


----------



## davidlk03

dannybne said:


> Please note that a number of occupations (Accountants for example) are artificially slower than in reality because we believe quite a number of invitations are not being taken up in the quota each round. This is because those invited have already received an invite through another EOI, another occupation (ie Auditor), or for a different visa (190). As a result invites are being wasted. We have raised this with DIBP and are suggesting they use these invitations for REAL people in future rounds.
> [Courtesy: News | Iscah]


Thanks a lot Iscah..As there should be some responsibility from these people of how they manage their rounds and invitations. clearly can be seen there is no communication between them..hope they re use all those unused and expired invitations to the future round.. They don't even response or take suggestion, what a bunch of fools are working in the departments.
As I believe you were the one who attempted abd was successful in bringing in concern to the department and helped a lot for the nursing occupations to lift it from pro rata back to normal as how confuse these guys were abt 16000 and 1600..

I don't thing other migration agent or consultancy have any problem Of the issues going on, they just care abt money
But why don't these guys(migration agent) be really serious about this matter and raise it to DIBP.
I am sure if all the migration agents come together and bring the issues to the DIBP
WE CAN SEE BIG CHANGES..


----------



## dannybne

Analysis from Iscah of the latest Invitation round (15 February):

Accountants – Our estimate is 4,000-6,000 in the backlog for this application at 60,
65 and 70 points. Just 6 more rounds will see the invitations up to 2492 (out of
2500). So it will effectively close for most people in the first round of May, with just 8
places left for the 2nd round on probably May 17th
.
The invitation date at 70 points went backwards 17 days to the 27th August 2016.
This must hurt a lot of people who were already frustrated with it crawling along at
just a day a time each invite before that.
Even more frustrating is the mismanagement of the invitations by the Department of
Education who continue to invite initial and recycled Accountant EOIs that are no
longer necessary as people already have an invite as Auditors. Further it seems
these ‘wasted” invitations are not being reused again and so the 2500 ceiling is not
being fully utilised. We have highlighted this to the DIBP policy section 5 times now
with no response.
A 70 point EOI lodged now will take over 15 months for an invite if it that occupation
stays on the skilled occupation list in July 2017.
Accountants 70 points EOI dated 27/08/2016 

Auditors – With the 3 invitation rounds in March 2017, places will now run out in the
second invitation round of May 2017 for this occupation. With many Accountants
lodging EOIs as Auditors and some brave souls swapping their EOI listed occupation
from Accountant to Auditors (This has dangerous, be careful), this occupation is also
slowing to a crawl.
A 70 point EOI lodged today should now take around 12 months, again only if the
occupation remains on the SOL an July 2017.
The last 60/65 point invitation was back on 27th July 2015.
Auditors 70 Points EOI dated 11/11/2016


----------



## chinkyjenn

OH Gosh!! this is very very frustrating! All we can do now is just sit tight and pray


----------



## natali-new

dannybne said:


> Analysis from Iscah of the latest Invitation round (15 February):
> 
> Accountants – Our estimate is 4,000-6,000 in the backlog for this application at 60,
> 65 and 70 points. Just 6 more rounds will see the invitations up to 2492 (out of
> 2500). So it will effectively close for most people in the first round of May, with just 8
> places left for the 2nd round on probably May 17th
> .
> The invitation date at 70 points went backwards 17 days to the 27th August 2016.
> This must hurt a lot of people who were already frustrated with it crawling along at
> just a day a time each invite before that.
> Even more frustrating is the mismanagement of the invitations by the Department of
> Education who continue to invite initial and recycled Accountant EOIs that are no
> longer necessary as people already have an invite as Auditors. Further it seems
> these ‘wasted” invitations are not being reused again and so the 2500 ceiling is not
> being fully utilised. We have highlighted this to the DIBP policy section 5 times now
> with no response.
> A 70 point EOI lodged now will take over 15 months for an invite if it that occupation
> stays on the skilled occupation list in July 2017.
> Accountants 70 points EOI dated 27/08/2016
> 
> Auditors – With the 3 invitation rounds in March 2017, places will now run out in the
> second invitation round of May 2017 for this occupation. With many Accountants
> lodging EOIs as Auditors and some brave souls swapping their EOI listed occupation
> from Accountant to Auditors (This has dangerous, be careful), this occupation is also
> slowing to a crawl.
> A 70 point EOI lodged today should now take around 12 months, again only if the
> occupation remains on the SOL an July 2017.
> The last 60/65 point invitation was back on 27th July 2015.
> Auditors 70 Points EOI dated 11/11/2016


This is high level of irresponsibility.
it is full responsibility of the applicant to cancel all pending EOI after ITA received. From other site DIPB should monitor and does not allow some EOI submission for different occupations. Here every applicant should show respect to all other applicants and avoid jumping between occupations


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
> Points without SS: 70
> - Qualification: 20
> - Age: 30
> - English: 20
> EOI submitted: 23/02/2017
> 
> I also submitted EOI for 189 under general accountant with little hope. Should I run another one for auditor as well?
> 
> Thanks,


From my experience, NSW is not interested in general accountant with 20 pts for English and 70 pts in total. So go for external auditor. Create an EOI for 190 NSW only. Hope this helps.


----------



## chinkyjenn

juliagillardfanboy said:


> From my experience, NSW is not interested in general accountant with 20 pts for English and 70 pts in total. So go for external auditor. Create an EOI for 190 NSW only. Hope this helps.


That is not true... a couple weeks a go a lot of accountants with 70 points got invited by NSW.....


----------



## natali-new

juliagillardfanboy said:


> Mai Nguyen 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
> Points without SS: 70
> - Qualification: 20
> - Age: 30
> - English: 20
> EOI submitted: 23/02/2017
> 
> I also submitted EOI for 189 under general accountant with little hope. Should I run another one for auditor as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, NSW is not interested in general accountant with 20 pts for English and 70 pts in total. So go for external auditor. Create an EOI for 190 NSW only. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Nsw invites with 70p but due to some EOI Many applicants wait for 189 and doesn't use 190 ITA


----------



## chinkyjenn

natali-new said:


> Nsw invites with 70p but due to some EOI Many applicants wait for 189 and doesn't use 190 ITA


What is ITA?


----------



## dannybne

chinkyjenn said:


> What is ITA?


Invitation To Apply


----------



## chinkyjenn

dannybne said:


> Invitation To Apply


ahh I see. Thank you! 

Has anyone (accountants general) received NSW invitation last Friday?


----------



## natali-new

chinkyjenn said:


> dannybne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invitation To Apply
> 
> 
> 
> ahh I see. Thank you!
> 
> Has anyone (accountants general) received NSW invitation last Friday?
Click to expand...

Me not


----------



## handyjohn

Atleast no accountant got invitation after 13 January. People are even waiting since December with 70 points and superior English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vestoink

handyjohn said:


> Atleast no accountant got invitation after 13 January. People are even waiting since December with 70 points and superior English.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. There were invites to people in february. 2 of them were on 70 + 5 with superior english. These are the people I know of. 1 from Singapore and 1 from Wales. So yes, 70+5s are still getting invites as General Accountants by NSW. NSW is just selectively giving out invites. So even if 2 candidates have the same point scores, they choose which one they want to give out the invite to.


----------



## handyjohn

Lord Vestoink said:


> Nope. There were invites to people in february. 2 of them were on 70 + 5 with superior english. These are the people I know of. 1 from Singapore and 1 from Wales. So yes, 70+5s are still getting invites as General Accountants by NSW. NSW is just selectively giving out invites. So even if 2 candidates have the same point scores, they choose which one they want to give out the invite to.




If it's the case then its clear contradiction of selection criteria which NSW has published. Where if English and experience are same, candidates are ranked according to their EOI date. 
It's really weird that NSW didn't invited December lodgers but selected January or February lodgers where English and experience were same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vestoink

handyjohn said:


> If it's the case then its clear contradiction of selection criteria which NSW has published. Where if English and experience are same, candidates are ranked according to their EOI date.
> It's really weird that NSW didn't invited December lodgers but selected January or February lodgers where English and experience were same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can select candidates however they want to, and they have no obligations to do otherwise. There's also an apparent trend where they actually invite candidates who went to state universities and such. I honestly have no idea what their selection criteria is, because a few of my friends who applied with me still have not gotten their invites. It really puzzles me tbh.


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> If it's the case then its clear contradiction of selection criteria which NSW has published. Where if English and experience are same, candidates are ranked according to their EOI date.
> It's really weird that NSW didn't invited December lodgers but selected January or February lodgers where English and experience were same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Age factor is very important here, if candidates have same points state compare the age btw them, EOI date is the last option for the state to select candidate.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Lord Vestoink said:


> They can select candidates however they want to, and they have no obligations to do otherwise. There's also an apparent trend where they actually invite candidates who went to state universities and such. I honestly have no idea what their selection criteria is, because a few of my friends who applied with me still have not gotten their invites. It really puzzles me tbh.


Probably age factor state gives preference to younger people


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Qasimkhan said:


> Age factor is very important here, if candidates have same points state compare the age btw them, EOI date is the last option for the state to select candidate.


Makes sense, the younger the candidate, the longer she/he has to work and contribute to the state (Pay taxes).


----------



## chinkyjenn

Lord Vestoink said:


> Nope. There were invites to people in february. 2 of them were on 70 + 5 with superior english. These are the people I know of. 1 from Singapore and 1 from Wales. So yes, 70+5s are still getting invites as General Accountants by NSW. NSW is just selectively giving out invites. So even if 2 candidates have the same point scores, they choose which one they want to give out the invite to.


Yeah I agree... 

I also noticed some people with 70p (superior english) on this forum received invitations from NSW on 17/02. Some of them only lodged their EOI in February whilst there are others with the same points who are still waiting since January...

I am puzzled too as to how they issue these invitations... 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

chinkyjenn said:


> That is not true... a couple weeks a go a lot of accountants with 70 points got invited by NSW.....


It is only from my experience, as I applied for both accountants and ex.auditors with 70+5 points since Dec 16. While my ex.auditor EOI received an ITA in Jan 17, my accountant EOI has received nothing. Again, maybe this is just my case.


----------



## bluesky2009

Lord Vestoink said:


> They can select candidates however they want to, and they have no obligations to do otherwise. There's also an apparent trend where they actually invite candidates who went to state universities and such. I honestly have no idea what their selection criteria is, because a few of my friends who applied with me still have not gotten their invites. It really puzzles me tbh.


Hi Lord,

Do your friends applying with you have the same point breakdown as you do, ie: with Superior English? And when were their EOI date of effect?


----------



## davidlk03

juliagillardfanboy said:


> It is only from my experience, as I applied for both accountants and ex.auditors with 70+5 points since Dec 16. While my ex.auditor EOI received an ITA in Jan 17, my accountant EOI has received nothing. Again, maybe this is just my case.


Did u withdraw ur other EOis as we can see u are already been granted a visa..


----------



## Lord Vestoink

bluesky2009 said:


> Hi Lord,
> 
> Do your friends applying with you have the same point breakdown as you do, ie: with Superior English? And when were their EOI date of effect?


Most of them have earlier EOI dates. Not the same point breakdown, they did NAATI and PY. They all came from different parts of the world too. And they went to another university. But we all ended up on 70+5. :S Here I am with a granted visa and they're still waiting. So yes, I feel kinda bad that I can't explain to them why I got the invite first.


----------



## azerty

Lord Vestoink said:


> Most of them have earlier EOI dates. Not the same point breakdown, they did NAATI and PY. They all came from different parts of the world too. And they went to another university. But we all ended up on 70+5. :S Here I am with a granted visa and they're still waiting. So yes, I feel kinda bad that I can't explain to them why I got the invite first.


Like I've said before, I gave up making sense of NSW 190 invites. The only conclusion I could make was it does not work exactly the way they explained on their website.

Grats on your 190, btw!


----------



## davidlk03

Guys please withdraw your other EOIs if you already received an invitation or grant, please remember to withdraw your all other EOIs so everyone has fair chance, as getting 189 and 190 is the same thing..


----------



## Lord Vestoink

azerty said:


> Like I've said before, I gave up making sense of NSW 190 invites. The only conclusion I could make was it does not work exactly the way they explained on their website.
> 
> Grats on your 190, btw!


Yeap, definitely not how we think they select us. 

Thanks anyway, I feel indifferent tbh, because my company was going to sponsor me anyway. But getting this means I can quit my job now if I wanted to.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

davidlk03 said:


> Guys please withdraw your other EOIs if you already received an invitation or grant, please remember to withdraw your all other EOIs so everyone has fair chance, as getting 189 and 190 is the same thing..


I withdrew my 189 immediately after getting my 190 approved. But I think many others are not doing the same.


----------



## davidlk03

Lord Vestoink said:


> I withdrew my 189 immediately after getting my 190 approved. But I think many others are not doing the same.


Thank you I wish everyone does the same as you...
Yes let everyone deserving live their dreams to Australia..as doing so will help a lot,
You can even send an email to skill select if you have been invited in multiple EOIs
As this might help in stopppng issue or reissue expired invitations and may be add 
the unused or expired invitations back, 
That will ease a lot..
There is no benefit of keeping multiple EOIs and invitations in the system..


----------



## Abood

Guys, 

Please start complaining to DIBP regarding their processes in inviting people. I can see accountants are struggling a lot because of that and we need to highlight that DIBP system is flawed.


----------



## bluesky2009

Lord Vestoink said:


> Most of them have earlier EOI dates. Not the same point breakdown, they did NAATI and PY. They all came from different parts of the world too. And they went to another university. But we all ended up on 70+5. :S Here I am with a granted visa and they're still waiting. So yes, I feel kinda bad that I can't explain to them why I got the invite first.


I see. Congrats on your new visa. best of luck!! Did you complete your university and apply for 190 in NSW?


----------



## davidlk03

Abood said:


> Guys,
> 
> Please start complaining to DIBP regarding their processes in inviting people. I can see accountants are struggling a lot because of that and we need to highlight that DIBP system is flawed.


I wrote an email to them already ,
Please everyone in this forum send an email
I wrote them regarding all the 95 invitations or 55(auditor)invitations are not going to real new people but rather it's been issued to the expired ones as welll means even the expired invitations are issued a new invitation after 60 days and the expired invitations are never added back..
If there are 40 invitaions expired because of people using only one invitation either acc or auditor those are expired and again reissued after 60 days wasted..
So there are 100's of people and if not wrong 1000's filing double EOIS and not cancelling them after they receive invitation or lodge a visa


----------



## Abood

davidlk03 said:


> I wrote an email to them already ,
> Please everyone in this forum send an email
> I wrote them regarding all the 95 invitations or 55(auditor)invitations are not going to real new people but rather it's been issued to the expired ones as welll means even the expired invitations are issued a new invitation after 60 days and the expired invitations are never added back..
> If there are 40 invitaions expired because of people using only one invitation either acc or auditor those are expired and again reissued after 60 days wasted..
> So there are 100's of people and if not wrong 1000's filing double EOIS and not cancelling them after they receive invitation or lodge a visa




Can u share with me the email address which u have? I will send from my end as well. 

Dear All, 

Please complain. If huge numbers complained they will look into the matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Abood said:


> Can u share with me the email address which u have? I will send from my end as well.
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> Please complain. If huge numbers complained they will look into the matter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I send them to [email protected] and 
[email protected]

It's only possible if we people try to be fair among us in this forum as well,
I am sure there are 100's of people who haven't withdrawn their EOIS even though they have received an invitation or grant,
They might just have left it in the skill select 
But that's impossible to do, it's only possible if DIBP really intervenes..


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> I send them to [email protected] and
> [email protected]
> 
> It's only possible if we people try to be fair among us in this forum as well,
> I am sure there are 100's of people who haven't withdrawn their EOIS even though they have received an invitation or grant,
> They might just have left it in the skill select
> But that's impossible to do, it's only possible if DIBP really intervenes..


I am done


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> I am done


Bro did u send an email,
My only logic how can it move back to august 1 month back suddenly(accountant)
when it's only moving few hours or just a single day from months with 70 points we have never seen in DIBP cutoff as 75 points so how is that even possible that there are so many 70 or 75 points I don't think it's possible 
I think 90% it's just the invitations are expiring and been reissued again and again


And I think the situation can be better again if they count and add the expired invitations and issue it back to real genuine people


----------



## Lord Vestoink

bluesky2009 said:


> I see. Congrats on your new visa. best of luck!! Did you complete your university and apply for 190 in NSW?


Nope. I completed my studies at UWA and applied for NSW's invitation program from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## Naweedn

Hello, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.

I've lodged my EOI on 08.02.17 under Accountant but am not feeling so hopeful as my points breakdown is;

Age 25
Education 15
English 20

I'll be turning 25 this Oct which means I can get get another 5 points but am not sure how much of a difference that would make. I've lodged 189 and 190, but am wondering if I should try 489 too.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> I am done


I am also done.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Naweedn said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I've lodged my EOI on 08.02.17 under Accountant but am not feeling so hopeful as my points breakdown is;
> 
> Age 25
> Education 15
> English 20
> 
> I'll be turning 25 this Oct which means I can get get another 5 points but am not sure how much of a difference that would make. I've lodged 189 and 190, but am wondering if I should try 489 too.


Try NAATI and think about doing the professional year if you can. You need to be on 70+5 points to get an invite from NSW to apply for your PR. A 489 visa under accounting is rather hard to get these days.


----------



## Naweedn

Lord Vestoink said:


> Try NAATI and think about doing the professional year if you can. You need to be on 70+5 points to get an invite from NSW to apply for your PR. A 489 visa under accounting is rather hard to get these days.


Professional year in what?


----------



## juliagillardfanboy

davidlk03 said:


> Did u withdraw ur other EOis as we can see u are already been granted a visa..


Yea for sure. From the day I received my 190 invite.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Naweedn said:


> Professional year in what?


Accounting of course.


----------



## Naweedn

Lord Vestoink said:


> Accounting of course.


I am CIMA qualified and had a positive skills assessment with CPA Australia


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Naweedn said:


> I am CIMA qualified and had a positive skills assessment with CPA Australia


They wouldn't care. You're just doing the professional year or the NAATI course for extra points.


----------



## handyjohn

Lord Vestoink said:


> They wouldn't care. You're just doing the professional year or the NAATI course for extra points.




Guys he mentioned he has 15 points dor education means he is offshore so he can't do professional year. Only options left for him are NAATI and experience to get 10 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naweedn

handyjohn said:


> Guys he mentioned he has 15 points dor education means he is offshore so he can't do professional year. Only options left for him are NAATI and experience to get 10 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's correct, I am offshore. I have five years experience but apparently you need to have post qualified experience which I lack since I qualified last August. I'm not sure if it's going to be worth waiting another two years for this. I'm looking at other options such as Canada, anyone care to share their opinion please?


----------



## natali-new

juliagillardfanboy said:


> Mai Nguyen 7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I just passed my PTE test and submitted my new EOI for 190. What is the chance for me to get invited by NSW this year? Do you think I should change my state to NSW only as opposed to leaving it as any?
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant (221111)
> Points without SS: 70
> - Qualification: 20
> - Age: 30
> - English: 20
> EOI submitted: 23/02/2017
> 
> I also submitted EOI for 189 under general accountant with little hope. Should I run another one for auditor as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience, NSW is not interested in general accountant with 20 pts for English and 70 pts in total. So go for external auditor. Create an EOI for 190 NSW only. Hope this helps.
Click to expand...

The same for management accountant?


----------



## Nomaddie

Naweedn said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys he mentioned he has 15 points dor education means he is offshore so he can't do professional year. Only options left for him are NAATI and experience to get 10 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's correct, I am offshore. I have five years experience but apparently you need to have post qualified experience which I lack since I qualified last August. I'm not sure if it's going to be worth waiting another two years for this. I'm looking at other options such as Canada, anyone care to share their opinion please?
Click to expand...

Did you do a Bachelors prior to CIMA? If so, they will consider any relevant experience after completion of the Bachelor degree, regardless of when you obtained your full CIMA qualification.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

Thank you for your comments. Well, it seems that there is no apparent pattern on how NSW invite people since they do the selection manually. It has a lot of subjective elements there. I just have to keep my fingers cross for myself and for others then.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Well, it seems that there is no apparent pattern on how NSW invite people since they do the selection manually. It has a lot of subjective elements there. I just have to keep my fingers cross for myself and for others then.


Yeah We are on the same boat! Fingers crossed they are inviting again this Friday or next Friday!


----------



## jaimin007

*189,190 and 489*

Hello Guys,

I have submitted my EOI for Accountant General 2211 on 07.11.2016 for 189 Visa. I have got 10 points for PTE. My profile score is right now 70 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa? 

For 190 - I have submitted my EOI for 2211 on 07.12.2016. My profile score is 75 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa? 

For 489 - I have submitted my EOI on 1302.2017 for 2211 Occupation. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?

If someone can help me or advise me for all the above 3 visa's query that would be great.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Danaaus

Off topic, Answer if u can. 
Which uni will be best for studying masters in Accounting, with respect to industry connections,graduate employability & flexibility for part-time jobs?
Asking this here cos many of you have done a masters in Australia so might have good insights on the process. I am applying for this July session. You may PM me if you want as well. Thanks.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Danaaus said:


> Off topic, Answer if u can.
> Which uni will be best for studying masters in Accounting, with respect to industry connections,graduate employability & flexibility for part-time jobs?
> Asking this here cos many of you have done a masters in Australia so might have good insights on the process. I am applying for this July session. You may PM me if you want as well. Thanks.


Please post your query on relevant thread or consult to any agent around your area thanks.


----------



## phong88777

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Well, it seems that there is no apparent pattern on how NSW invite people since they do the selection manually. It has a lot of subjective elements there. I just have to keep my fingers cross for myself and for others then.


Hi Mai Nguyen, I'm from Vietnam too. How is your application?

I don't know how to send private email to your inbox? 

Looking to hearing from you soon.

Phong


----------



## chubb

jaimin007 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant General 2211 on 07.11.2016 for 189 Visa. I have got 10 points for PTE. My profile score is right now 70 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 190 - I have submitted my EOI for 2211 on 07.12.2016. My profile score is 75 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 489 - I have submitted my EOI on 1302.2017 for 2211 Occupation. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> If someone can help me or advise me for all the above 3 visa's query that would be great.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Maybe do some research?

It is quite obvious that you will not get any of these in this financial year unless you were talking about TAS or ACT state sponsorships which require less points but you have to meet some other strange selection criteria.


----------



## chinkyjenn

jaimin007 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant General 2211 on 07.11.2016 for 189 Visa. I have got 10 points for PTE. My profile score is right now 70 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 190 - I have submitted my EOI for 2211 on 07.12.2016. My profile score is 75 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 489 - I have submitted my EOI on 1302.2017 for 2211 Occupation. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> If someone can help me or advise me for all the above 3 visa's query that would be great.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


For 190- Which state did you select? Some ppl on this forum received invitations on 17 Feb 17.... is your point 70+(5)?


----------



## phong88777

Hi guys, did you guys apply for skilled employment assessment (work experience) simultaneously with the skill assessment with CPA ?

And I saw on the CPA's website, only testimonial in employer letterhead needed, can I ask for your experience on this ? 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment

Thanks and really appreciated !


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

jaimin007 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for Accountant General 2211 on 07.11.2016 for 189 Visa. I have got 10 points for PTE. My profile score is right now 70 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 190 - I have submitted my EOI for 2211 on 07.12.2016. My profile score is 75 points. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> For 489 - I have submitted my EOI on 1302.2017 for 2211 Occupation. Any idea by what time can I get an invitation for this Visa?
> 
> If someone can help me or advise me for all the above 3 visa's query that would be great.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


At the moment, NSW invites people with 70(+5) a lot but only with superior English. For 189, it's a long queue for 70pts. So if you push your English score to 20 points, you can get invite for 189 and 190 straight away in the next round. Otherwise, you may not even get it this financial year ~~~


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

phong88777 said:


> Hi Mai Nguyen, I'm from Vietnam too. How is your application?
> 
> I don't know how to send private email to your inbox?
> 
> Looking to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Phong


Hi Phong, 

I'm new to expartforum too. Not so sure about sending/receiving private messages. I am still waiting for invitation. My 189 has EOI of 19/1/2017, 190 23/2/2017. Points are 70pts without SS
- Age: 30
- English: 20
- Qualification: 20

I just sent my employment reference for CPA for 5pts of experience about a week ago. I have yet received the assessment.


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hi friends,

As suggested by some members to send a email to skillselect team, I have done it from my end. One thing to add I was going through the Iscah analysis and they have said that they complained to Dibp and further invitations are overlooked by department of education, so what you guys should we email them as well. Your responses are highly appreciated.


----------



## phong88777

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> Hi Phong,
> 
> I'm new to expartforum too. Not so sure about sending/receiving private messages. I am still waiting for invitation. My 189 has EOI of 19/1/2017, 190 23/2/2017. Points are 70pts without SS
> - Age: 30
> - English: 20
> - Qualification: 20
> 
> I just sent my employment reference for CPA for 5pts of experience about a week ago. I have yet received the assessment.


Hi, I have just sent you a private message with my contact. Hope I can get in touch with you.

Thanks a lot !

Phong


----------



## Ku_

Hi,

Following are the details of my EOI application. Please advice on my chances of getting an invitation:

EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
EOI updated: 28/02/2017- 70 Points
Accountant general 221111

Now point break up
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## NP101

Good luck guys for tonight


----------



## NP101

Ku_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Following are the details of my EOI application. Please advice on my chances of getting an invitation:
> 
> EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
> EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
> EOI updated: 28/02/2017- 70 Points
> Accountant general 221111
> 
> Now point break up
> Age:25
> English:20
> Education:15
> Experience 10


Can't say anything mate, heaps waiting 
Hope you get 190


----------



## Ku_

NP101 said:


> Can't say anything mate, heaps waiting
> Hope you get 190


Hope so too! fingers crossed!


----------



## blackrider89

I'm back to update you guys if possible.

Apologies for my disappearance for the last 2 months. Visited back home country for marriage ).

So far no invitation for NSW Nomination for Accountant/Auditor with 70+5, PTE 79+, lodged after 10/02/2017. 

As per discussion, its likely that an Accountant needs at least 75 points to get an invitation for 189 this round.

All my clients (4 applications, 8 applicants) got their 190 visa granted really quick since Jan. Turnaround time is from 1 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> I'm back to update you guys if possible.
> 
> Apologies for my disappearance for the last 2 months. Visited back home country for marriage ).
> 
> So far no invitation for NSW Nomination for Accountant/Auditor with 70+5, PTE 79+, lodged after 10/02/2017.
> 
> As per discussion, its likely that an Accountant needs at least 75 points to get an invitation for 189 this round.
> 
> All my clients (4 applications, 8 applicants) got their 190 visa granted really quick since Jan. Turnaround time is from 1 to 6 weeks.




Hi, 

Congrats! 

What do u think about 70+5 proficient English? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> What do u think about 70+5 proficient English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With or without experience mate?


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> With or without experience mate?




With experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> With experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do stand a chance with NSW Nomination end of this financial year. Don't quote me on that too seriously though. Things may change a lot because heaps 70+5 wit PTE 79+ will jump onto the NSW boat after the result of this round have been released. 

Heaps of my client with just ok English have achieved 90 in PTE after a few attempts. Give it another shot mate.


----------



## azerty

Grats on your marriage, Blackrider!
And good luck to all of you waiting for tonight's invitation round!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

*New here for 189/190*

Hey guys, new to the site. I've submitted my EOI for 189 on 20/02/2017 with 70 points and 70+5 for 190 (Accountant General) Reading all the previous posts looks like it is going to take quite some time for the NSW invite  *fingers crossed*

Good luck to everyone for tonight's invitation round!


----------



## kirk1031

Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received


----------



## chinkyjenn

kirk1031 said:


> Feb 18 Auditor 75 points received


Congratz dude!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031

Feb 27 General Accountant 75 points invited


----------



## kirk1031

Nov 17,70 points Extenal Auditor invited


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant 70 points Sep 16 invited


----------



## sadduaks

Got Invited 75 points


----------



## kirk1031

External auditor 70 points Nov 18 invited


----------



## blackrider89

External Auditor 70 points lodged 18 Nov 2016 invited, 03.27pm.


----------



## pmadushan

Congratulations all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

Wow....wow....

So many invitation....... 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

3 days movement for Accountants 😱


----------



## kirk1031

External auditor 70 points Nov 28 invited


----------



## blackrider89

kirk1031 said:


> External auditor 70 points Nov 28 invited


Seems very unlikely. Or else they have invited a massive number, then the quotas will have been used up by end of March.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 3 days movement for Accountants 😱


Typo is one the way bro cant believe in my own eyes.


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> Seems very unlikely. Or else they have invited a massive number, then the quotas will have been used up by end of March.


Yes they are trying to clear many applicants


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Typo is one the way bro cant believe in my own eyes.


Yes, but they are trying to clear mAny people


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes, but they are trying to clear mAny people


I wish there isnt any hidden terms and conditions in these three days movement so atleast my wait time will be cut down to 1.5 years.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I wish there isnt any hidden terms and conditions in these three days movement so atleast my wait time will be cut down to 1.5 years.


I am hopeful that things will be smooth sooner


----------



## handyjohn

As auditors are almost 2 months ahead of accountants, there are many lodgers who had multiple EOIs and got invitation already as external auditor in 189 or 190 but they didn't remove their EOI as accountant. The result of this loophole is obvious. Gap is continually increasing between cutoff dates of accountants and auditors. Only accountants are suffering from this crap. So guys please if you are invited please remove all other EOIs as soon as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

blackrider89 said:


> Seems very unlikely. Or else they have invited a massive number, then the quotas will have been used up by end of March.


I think they invited more than the pro-rata rate this round.

Accountants - 26 Sep
Auditors 1 Dec


----------



## Bsrsyd

Hi friends,

By the Grace of Almighty, received an invitation dated 25 September 2016. May all you guys waiting out there receive it quick and without hassle.Best of luck.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Bsrsyd said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty, received an invitation dated 25 September 2016. May all you guys waiting out there receive it quick and without hassle.Best of luck.


Congrts man you are extremely lucky no doubt.


----------



## indmigaus

*EOI submitted SC 189,190*

Hello All,

I am new to the forum, have submitted my EOI on 23rd Feb with 189 at 65 pts and 190 at 70pts, can anyone tell me with current situation do i stand a chance and what is the timeline I can expect.

Thanks...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Bsrsyd said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty, received an invitation dated 25 September 2016. May all you guys waiting out there receive it quick and without hassle.Best of luck.


Accountant?


----------



## davidlk03

Guys if you invited please take 5 minutes of your time and withdraw all your EOIS please,
Whether it's 190 0r 189


----------



## omermena

Bsrsyd said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> By the Grace of Almighty, received an invitation dated 25 September 2016. May all you guys waiting out there receive it quick and without hassle.Best of luck.



70pts ?
221111?


----------



## Ange007

Seems like they've sent double invitations this time... and they might make 2 rounds rather making 3 for accounting for month of march.. let's see.. all the best n gud luck those who got invited..mates...


----------



## chinkyjenn

Ange007 said:


> Seems like they've sent double invitations this time... and they might make 2 rounds rather making 3 for accounting for month of march.. let's see.. all the best n gud luck those who got invited..mates...


What do you mean by double invitations and 2 or 3 rounds?


----------



## mossman

I have been waiting for 3 months now. 
EOI submitted 190: 03 Dec 2016 with 65+5= 70 points
both in auditor and accountant. 
still waiting. hopefully will get something in next round.


----------



## Ange007

Double invitations means 2 invitation rounds count in one go.. 
march has 3 invitation rounds so they might make it two rounds if this is the case


----------



## Qasimkhan

mossman said:


> I have been waiting for 3 months now.
> EOI submitted 190: 03 Dec 2016 with 65+5= 70 points
> both in auditor and accountant.
> still waiting. hopefully will get something in next round.


Yes in next round u may have a chance


----------



## Ahamudul

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes in next round u may have a chance


Someone is kidding...... 

I have 65 since April 2016.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossman

I hope so, Best of luck everyone as I know how frustrating and annoying this can be.


----------



## chinkyjenn

mossman said:


> I hope so, Best of luck everyone as I know how frustrating and annoying this can be.


but I thought they are currently only inviting accountant with at least with 70 points for 190.....


----------



## gr33nb0y

quick question guys, can external auditor claims 5 points for professional year? One of my friends is asking his agent to submit EOI for external auditor but got told not do to claim the 5 pts since they are not related. 

Cheers


----------



## mossman

Ahamudul said:


> Someone is kidding......
> 
> I have 65 since April 2016.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


do you have 65 with state censorship or without?


----------



## mossman

chinkyjenn said:


> but I thought they are currently only inviting accountant with at least with 70 points for 190.....


I have 70 with 190 but 65 with 189 and I dont know if someone with 70 points have got invitation from NSW in Accounting or External Auditor


----------



## Ahamudul

mossman said:


> do you have 65 with state censorship or without?


EOI WITH 60 POINTS 8th November 2015
EOI WITH 65 POINTS 30 April 2016
EOI WITH 70 POINTS 9th December 2016.

###All without 5 state sponsorship. ####

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossman

Ahamudul said:


> EOI WITH 60 POINTS 8th November 2015
> EOI WITH 65 POINTS 30 April 2016
> EOI WITH 70 POINTS 9th December 2016.
> 
> ###All without 5 state sponsorship. ####
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


expext an invitation really soon then. with SS you have 75 points and will surely get an invite in near future. best of luck bro


----------



## natzy1

Hi guys,

After a long long wait, I have finally received an invitation on today's round.

I would like to thank you all for all of your supports and helps. 

Good luck with your EOI submission!!! Your time will come too 

-------------------------
Accountant (General)
Total points: (70 points with Superior English)
EOI Submitted for 189 visa: 16/09/2016
Invitation Date: 01/03/2017
Visa grant date: XX/XX/2017


----------



## abishma

natzy1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a long long wait, I have finally received an invitation on today's round.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for all of your supports and helps.
> 
> Good luck with your EOI submission!!! Your time will come too
> 
> -------------------------
> Accountant (General)
> Total points: (70 points with Superior English)
> EOI Submitted for 189 visa: 16/09/2016
> Invitation Date: 01/03/2017
> Visa grant date: XX/XX/2017




Congratulations


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

indmigaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum, have submitted my EOI on 23rd Feb with 189 at 65 pts and 190 at 70pts, can anyone tell me with current situation do i stand a chance and what is the timeline I can expect.
> 
> Thanks...


To make it short and sweet, you have no chance to get invited with this score. So you really need to boost your score up to 70points w/o SS.


----------



## Qasimkhan

gr33nb0y said:


> quick question guys, can external auditor claims 5 points for professional year? One of my friends is asking his agent to submit EOI for external auditor but got told not do to claim the 5 pts since they are not related.
> 
> Cheers


Agent name please i want to pay tribute to him/her


----------



## kirk1031

one more update: External auditor 70 points Dec 2,2016


----------



## bluesky2009

natzy1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> After a long long wait, I have finally received an invitation on today's round.
> 
> I would like to thank you all for all of your supports and helps.
> 
> Good luck with your EOI submission!!! Your time will come too
> 
> -------------------------
> Accountant (General)
> Total points: (70 points with Superior English)
> EOI Submitted for 189 visa: 16/09/2016
> Invitation Date: 01/03/2017
> Visa grant date: XX/XX/2017


Did you submit a 190 EOI as well?


----------



## EnergySystem

Hey everyone,

Hope you still remember me. Finally got the invitation this round 1/3/17. It's been a very very long wait but finally the invitation came and I can breathe a sigh of relief.

I wish everyone best of luck and if possible, try to increase your points to 75 to improve the chances. Will update again once the grant is finalised. Hang in there, guys!


Accountant (General)
189 & 190 Visa applied
Total points: 70
EOI date of effect: 14/09/2016
Date invited: 01/03/2017
PR grant date: unknown


----------



## bluesky2009

EnergySystem said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hope you still remember me. Finally got the invitation this round 1/3/17. It's been a very very long wait but finally the invitation came and I can breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> I wish everyone best of luck and if possible, try to increase your points to 75 to improve the chances. Will update again once the grant is finalised. Hang in there, guys!
> 
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 189 & 190 Visa applied
> Total points: 70
> EOI date of effect: 14/09/2016
> Date invited: 01/03/2017
> PR grant date: unknown


Have you got an invitation for 190 NSW as well?


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> mossman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting for 3 months now.
> EOI submitted 190: 03 Dec 2016 with 65+5= 70 points
> both in auditor and accountant.
> still waiting. hopefully will get something in next round.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in next round u may have a chance
Click to expand...

For accountant you don't have a chance. Lot of guys in queue with 70+5


----------



## natali-new

mossman said:


> Ahamudul said:
> 
> 
> 
> EOI WITH 60 POINTS 8th November 2015
> EOI WITH 65 POINTS 30 April 2016
> EOI WITH 70 POINTS 9th December 2016.
> 
> ###All without 5 state sponsorship. ####
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> expext an invitation really soon then. with SS you have 75 points and will surely get an invite in near future. best of luck bro
Click to expand...

Have you withdrawn EOI with 60 and 65 points ?


----------



## natali-new

indmigaus said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to the forum, have submitted my EOI on 23rd Feb with 189 at 65 pts and 190 at 70pts, can anyone tell me with current situation do i stand a chance and what is the timeline I can expect.
> 
> Thanks...


Pls read this topic. Lot of useful info is here. All answers are also here for you. Judy go thru the thread


----------



## natzy1

Congrats! 



EnergySystem said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Hope you still remember me. Finally got the invitation this round 1/3/17. It's been a very very long wait but finally the invitation came and I can breathe a sigh of relief.
> 
> I wish everyone best of luck and if possible, try to increase your points to 75 to improve the chances. Will update again once the grant is finalised. Hang in there, guys!
> 
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 189 & 190 Visa applied
> Total points: 70
> EOI date of effect: 14/09/2016
> Date invited: 01/03/2017
> PR grant date: unknown


----------



## natzy1

No I didn't. 



bluesky2009 said:


> Did you submit a 190 EOI as well?


----------



## blackrider89

One more invitation: External Auditor, 70 points, 189, DOE 12am 30 Nov 2016 (he turned 25 on the day btw).


----------



## Ahamudul

natali-new said:


> Have you withdrawn EOI with 60 and 65 points ?


No, I have updated the same EOI. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

I am afraid they might used remaining quota or may be they have realised the issue, hope for the best


----------



## HARSH87

can some one tell me how to send a private message??


----------



## kaju

HARSH87 said:


> can some one tell me how to send a private message??


Shortly after you have made 5 good posts (that is, not simply nonsense or vague posts just to get 5 posts, those would be deleted by moderators) you will have access to the Private Message system.

The easiest way is to left-click on the name of the person in the top left of their post and select "Send a private message to.."

However, you could also look in the green bar across the top of the page and select "Quick Links", or in the column on the far right of the page, scroll down to and select "Member Navigation" and then go to "Send Private Messages" on either of these.

Or, on the very top right of your screen, under your username, select "Private Messages".

Or, in the green bar at the top of the page, select "UserCP" and and scroll down and on the far left select "Private Messages" and then "Send New Message".

Once you have made 5 posts, it may take up to an hour or so for the system to give you access, and you may need to log out and back in again before trying to send messages .


----------



## natali-new

blackrider89 said:


> One more invitation: External Auditor, 70 points, 189, DOE 12am 30 Nov 2016 (he turned 25 on the day btw).


Great! I wish I could see the same progress in accounting sector


----------



## HARSH87

Thank you so much for the reply. But its like a long procedure. So i think i will post my query here only.


----------



## HARSH87

My query is for all the experts and feel free to answer. I have applied as an accountant and my eoi date is 21 may 2016. I have applied for both 189 and 190. My point break down is 
age- 30
eng- 10
edu- 15
exp- 10.
So its 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.
What are my chances of any one of them.


----------



## FraB

Invitation finally received.

EOI 22 Sept 2016
70 points
Accountant General

Immitracker updated

Best of luck to all of you guys.


----------



## HARSH87

Can i request blackrider to reply me in private message. As i need to ask him something in person. Please


----------



## HARSH87

Can i request blackrider to reply in private message. As i need to talk to him in person. Please


----------



## natali-new

FraB said:


> Invitation finally received.
> 
> EOI 22 Sept 2016
> 70 points
> Accountant General
> 
> Immitracker updated
> 
> Best of luck to all of you guys.


. 
Congrats!!! 
What English level you had ?


----------



## FraB

natali-new said:


> .
> Congrats!!!
> What English level you had ?


Thanks!

Superior


----------



## Qasimkhan

Skill Select Double and wasted invitations for Accountants etc - 

As mentioned a number of times there is a problem with the 189 Skill Select system whereby a person is invited through an EOI in an occupation such as Auditor and so does not need their second EOI as an Accountant anymore. Unfortunately this Accountant EOI invite still attracts an invitation when it's turn comes up. And then when that is not accepted (the person does not need it) , it then attracts a second invitation when it goes back in the queue 60 days later.

In effect this WASTES two invitations off the Accountant occupational ceiling number which are not replaced.

We have brought this up with DIBP and finally got a reply that at least acknowledges the problem. Although does not solve it yet.

Their reply in part was ...

".. As a migration agent, you would be aware that invitations are issued from SkillSelect via an automated process for which we are not in a position to influence and, as a result, we are unable to intervene in this process. 

The department is aware of the issue you raise and is currently investigating enhancements to be made to SkillSelect in the future.." ( source ISCAh)


----------



## rmsprs

Hey guys, I am new to the forum. i have couple questions and hopefully i can find the answers in this forum. 
1) Can you submit EOI for 189 and 190 when you are on a bridging visa waiting to get the TR 485? i am still waiting on my results of the last sem which come out next week but I want to get the assessment done asap and submit EOI. Please let me know if any of you have done this.

2) Secondly, reading this thread i gather that most of you got assessment done under accountant and auditor. A friend of mine said you cannot do that with CPA but you can do it with IPA and ICAA. can you advice me on this and from which institution did you get your assessment done. also if you can tell me which is better, that'd be great. thanks and cheers


----------



## Ku_

Hi,
Had a query. Can one submit 2 EOI's? under the auditor category and other under accountant? If so then do we do the skill assessment twice?

EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
EOI updated: 28/02/2017- 70 Points
Accountant general 221111
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> Skill Select Double and wasted invitations for Accountants etc -
> 
> As mentioned a number of times there is a problem with the 189 Skill Select system whereby a person is invited through an EOI in an occupation such as Auditor and so does not need their second EOI as an Accountant anymore. Unfortunately this Accountant EOI invite still attracts an invitation when it's turn comes up. And then when that is not accepted (the person does not need it) , it then attracts a second invitation when it goes back in the queue 60 days later.
> 
> In effect this WASTES two invitations off the Accountant occupational ceiling number which are not replaced.
> 
> We have brought this up with DIBP and finally got a reply that at least acknowledges the problem. Although does not solve it yet.
> 
> Their reply in part was ...
> 
> ".. As a migration agent, you would be aware that invitations are issued from SkillSelect via an automated process for which we are not in a position to influence and, as a result, we are unable to intervene in this process.
> 
> The department is aware of the issue you raise and is currently investigating enhancements to be made to SkillSelect in the future.." ( source ISCAh)


So they are a bunch of fools and inexperienced if they can't make their system effective which is happening from a long time, 
It's ok if they think they can't intervene the system so why not add the expired ones when they are not used up.
Believe me they have made the immigation process much worst by introducing the skill select where they say they can't do anything about their ridiculous system.
And claim skill select and EOI will bring effectiveness and easier


----------



## jontymorgan

davidlk03 said:


> So they are a bunch of fools and inexperienced if they can't make their system effective which is happening from a long time,
> It's ok if they think they can't intervene the system so why not add the expired ones when they are not used up.
> Believe me they have made the immigation process much worst by introducing the skill select where they say they can't do anything about their ridiculous system.
> And claim skill select and EOI will bring effectiveness and easier


How difficult could it be to program the EOI system so that once an invitation is issued any other EOIs with same passport number and nationality are suspended? 

Also, couldn't the current system be open to abuse by someone filing multiple EOIs but having no intention of actually applying for a visa? Someone could do this with either genuine or fake information. There is no limit to the number of EOIs that can be submitted and there doesn't appear to be an verification of information before an invitation is issued so there is the potential for a lot of invitations to go wasted.


----------



## chubb

jontymorgan said:


> How difficult could it be to program the EOI system so that once an invitation is issued any other EOIs with same passport number and nationality are suspended?
> 
> Also, couldn't the current system be open to abuse by someone filing multiple EOIs but having no intention of actually applying for a visa? Someone could do this with either genuine or fake information. There is no limit to the number of EOIs that can be submitted and there doesn't appear to be an verification of information before an invitation is issued so there is the potential for a lot of invitations to go wasted.


The system was set up before any occupation became pro-rata. Back in the days everyone with 60 points would get invited so there was no need to submit multiple EOIs and no invitation would go wasted.

Then pro-rata happened and was OK at first but as the competition get worse and people get so worried, they submitted multiple EOIs.

The situation got inevitably worse this financial year - around October 2016, when people seriously realised what had happened.


----------



## EnergySystem

bluesky2009 said:


> Have you got an invitation for 190 NSW as well?


I did but because I'm doing my masters now with a year to go, moving to NSW would be impossible so I waited for the 189, as the trend back a few months ago was moving much faster that what had been happening now. Are you waiting for 190 as well?


----------



## natali-new

The best case is one eoi where some states can be indicated. There will be nothing such many missed or old eoi on SS


----------



## bluesky2009

EnergySystem said:


> I did but because I'm doing my masters now with a year to go, moving to NSW would be impossible so I waited for the 189, as the trend back a few months ago was moving much faster that what had been happening now. Are you waiting for 190 as well?


Yes I am. I don't have much hope for 189 as my DOE is in Feb . How long dit it take you to get invited by NSW?


----------



## sumitsagar

looks like a 70 pointer accountant ANZSCO 221111, with date of effect of 25/09/2017 got invited.

Check this immitrackr thread. and filter by username "Feb"


----------



## chubb

gr33nb0y said:


> quick question guys, can external auditor claims 5 points for professional year? One of my friends is asking his agent to submit EOI for external auditor but got told not do to claim the 5 pts since they are not related.
> 
> Cheers


BE CAREFUL! Don't use that agent. They definitely don't know what they are talking about.

SMIPA (Professional Year for accountants) can be used to add points for accountants (general), external auditors and taxation accountants etc.

Well, your friend won't be able to claim points as an external auditor if he did IT or Engineering Professional Year....


----------



## Qasimkhan

chubb said:


> BE CAREFUL! Don't use that agent. They definitely don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> SMIPA (Professional Year for accountants) can be used to add points for accountants (general), external auditors and taxation accountants etc.
> 
> Well, your friend won't be able to claim points as an external auditor if he did IT or Engineering Professional Year....


Accountants, Auditors and IT professionals come under same category of PY.


----------



## Mai Nguyen 7

HARSH87 said:


> My query is for all the experts and feel free to answer. I have applied as an accountant and my eoi date is 21 may 2016. I have applied for both 189 and 190. My point break down is
> age- 30
> eng- 10
> edu- 15
> exp- 10.
> So its 65 for 189 and 70 for 190.
> What are my chances of any one of them.


Oh, you should have worked up your score since you already got 65pts in May 2016. We only see 70+ got invited now. It's going to be hard with 65. Similarly, some people with 70 (+5) for 190 still has not got invited with only 10 in English. You still have time though. Get 8+ in IELTS or 79+ in PTE, you should be invited next round.


----------



## marvinng

chubb said:


> I am curious as to why you are only an external auditor and not an accountant. I am assuming you are onshore since you claimed 20 points for education. The criteria for external auditors have one extra competency area than accountants, which means if you are assessed as an external auditor, you are almost certain to meet the criteria for accountants. You can pay like 50 or 100 extra and get your accountant assessment done in a few days.
> 
> I think it's better for your family to include your wife in your application. I guess her health examinations could be delayed because of her current conditions but I am not sure about how this works. My concern is that it will take years for you to sponsor your wife before she get her PR and in the mean time she will be disadvantaged when looking for jobs. Well if she doesn't intend to work in the next 3 years then there is no difference....


Thanks Chubb for your advice! been busy these days so it took me a while to respond! I ended up not including my wife in both Accountant and Auditor's EOIs as the top priority for us at the moment is me getting NSW Nomination in this financial year. There is no point updating as the DOE will drag me far away from my current position... 

Hopefully they will start picking up candidates that submitted in February as well!


----------



## marvinng

juliagillardfanboy said:


> You should be receiving an invite very soon (anytime from a few days to 2-3 weeks in the future). Our cases are fairly similar. Refer to my signature so you know how much time each stage will take. All the best!


Appreciated your advice man! Hopefully I can get NSW Nomination in March. All the best to you and your family


----------



## chinkyjenn

marvinng said:


> Thanks Chubb for your advice! been busy these days so it took me a while to respond! I ended up not including my wife in both Accountant and Auditor's EOIs as the top priority for us at the moment is me getting NSW Nomination in this financial year. There is no point updating as the DOE will drag me far away from my current position...
> 
> Hopefully they will start picking up candidates that submitted in February as well!


I hope so too! I lodged mine in February as well. We are on the same boat. 

Does anyone have any idea how long does it take for NSW to issue grant from documents' lodgement? roughly on average?


----------



## chubb

Qasimkhan said:


> Accountants, Auditors and IT professionals come under same category of PY.


I am curious as where did you get that idea from?

Skilled Migration Internship Program: Accounting (SMIPA) is only for accounting related occupations.

The PY for IT is a completely different program. I would imagine it has its own name (not SMIPA) and fee structures. Most importantly, SMIPA students must go for accounting internships while IT students must have IT internships.


----------



## chubb

marvinng said:


> Thanks Chubb for your advice! been busy these days so it took me a while to respond! I ended up not including my wife in both Accountant and Auditor's EOIs as the top priority for us at the moment is me getting NSW Nomination in this financial year. There is no point updating as the DOE will drag me far away from my current position...
> 
> Hopefully they will start picking up candidates that submitted in February as well!


I don't think including your wife will change your DOE.

DOE only updates when there are changes to your points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

chubb said:


> I am curious as where did you get that idea from?
> 
> Skilled Migration Internship Program: Accounting (SMIPA) is only for accounting related occupations.
> 
> The PY for IT is a completely different program. I would imagine it has its own name (not SMIPA) and fee structures. Most importantly, SMIPA students must go for accounting internships while IT students must have IT internships.


Lols, i did my PY with IT students n they claimed 5 points from
Same institution.


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> Lols, i did my PY with IT students n they claimed 5 points from
> Same institution.


I think both of you guys are correct as me too did SMIPA WITH IT STUDENTS AND THE Same CLASS AND SAME ASSESSMENT and tutorials were assigned to us.
The only difference was the internship needed to be done in their prospective field accounting and It and the certificate of completeion letter after you finished would be different We would receive SMIPA AND THEY RECEIVED in IT
But rest than that everything is same..


----------



## marvinng

chubb said:


> I don't think including your wife will change your DOE.
> 
> DOE only updates when there are changes to your points.


Wow that surprised me! Basically I update my Accountant's EOI from 65pts -> 70pts on 03/02/17. And my last update was on 13/02/17. Does that mean my DOE is still 03/02/17 ? if so then should I be expecting a NSW invitation next week ?


----------



## marvinng

Qasimkhan said:


> Lols, i did my PY with IT students n they claimed 5 points from
> Same institution.


It's true. from what I know there are only 7 subjects for both IT and Accounting students. the only difference is that they must complete an additional online course (ACS) during/throughout their internship. 

The Certificate for both categories would be Skilled Migration Internship Program (difference is SMIP-Accounting and SMIP-IT) which is the same like the majors in every other Bachelor Degrees


----------



## chubb

Qasimkhan said:


> Lols, i did my PY with IT students n they claimed 5 points from
> Same institution.


Yes I also did PY with IT and Engineering classmates.

However this only means you have the same coursework component.

You and your classmates are actually in different programs and will receive graduation certificates with different program name on it.


----------



## chubb

marvinng said:


> Wow that surprised me! Basically I update my Accountant's EOI from 65pts -> 70pts on 03/02/17. And my last update was on 13/02/17. Does that mean my DOE is still 03/02/17 ? if so then should I be expecting a NSW invitation next week ?


You can see your DOE with time and date (precise to seconds) in your skillselect account. I don't know exactly what your DOE is but if you have not changed your points since, your DOE should be 03/02/17.

No one knows for sure when NSW will invite you. They can only speculate and say that you have a good chance.


----------



## zia_karim49

Hello guys,
My EOI was updated to 70 points for 189 for both Accountant General and External Auditor on 18th January. (No work experience, so not expecting 190 from NSW)
When should I expect an invitation? 

I will appreciate your kind replies.
Thank you


----------



## cheeconay

zia_karim49 said:


> Hello guys,
> My EOI was updated to 70 points for 189 for both Accountant General and External Auditor on 18th January. (*No work experience, so not expecting 190 from NSW)*
> When should I expect an invitation?
> 
> I will appreciate your kind replies.
> Thank you


So you have to have work experience in order to apply for NSW 190?


----------



## cheeconay

Mai Nguyen 7 said:


> To make it short and sweet, you have no chance to get invited with this score. So you really need to boost your score up to 70points w/o SS.


Is that for both Accountant and External Auditor? So you're saying External Auditor with 65+5 for NSW 190 basically has no chance?


----------



## marvinng

cheeconay said:


> Is that for both Accountant and External Auditor? So you're saying External Auditor with 65+5 for NSW 190 basically has no chance?


That's correct. A lot of 70 pts (w/o SS) candidates currently hold 2 EOIs (Accountants & Auditors). Based on the current trend, it is generally believed that one should obtain at least 75 pts for 189 to secure an invitation in the very next round, or at least 70pts with Superior English in order to be considered for NSW Invitation for Nomination (regardless of being Accountants or Auditors)


----------



## marvinng

cheeconay said:


> So you have to have work experience in order to apply for NSW 190?


Not really. If you have 70 pts with Superior English (minimum requirement) and have at least 1 year related exp then your EOI will stand a better chance to be invited by NSW than others that meet the minimum requirement but without any exp


----------



## moka33445566

Hello,
I updated my EOI for accountant on 23th of JAN.
70 points for 189,and 75 for 190.
I got 79 in pte test, but I haven't receive invitation from nsw, is this normal?


----------



## Snappysnake

I have been waiting since 11th dec. With same point structure


----------



## marvinng

Hi Snappysnake and moka33445566,

May I ask if you guys include partners in your EOI ?


----------



## Snappysnake

I do!

Would that be a reason??


----------



## marvinng

We are on the same boat, and to be honest I am not too sure either!

From what I believe, DIBP assumes it is 'natural' for skilled workers who apply for sub 189 to include their family members as part of the new policy issued in 2016. Since there are about 2/3 invitation rounds per month and giving that candidates are invited in orders, I believe there is nothing wrong with including partners for 189.

However, for sub 190 there is one additional stage (NSW Nomination) which candidates are assumingly invited based on their occupation (accountant/auditor specifically), points (minimum 70), English (Superior), related experience (minimum 1 year). As such there is no guarantee that a candicate would definitely secure a NSW nomination if he/she meets the above criteria. As we are all randomly selected (orderly somehow) to suit/support Australia economically, I am doubtful about candidates with partners being currently overlooked.

Anyone please advise if you know about this situation. I will be appreciated for your help!


----------



## handyjohn

If this is the case then people who got invited recently should be without partner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xivam00

*190 - invitations - NSW*

Hi guys!

Anyone received an invitation from NSW this week ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

xivam00 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Anyone received an invitation from NSW this week ?


Seems like another silent friday.


----------



## xivam00

Whau...I'm losing my hope ...:/


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Seems like another silent friday.


I don't know what NSW state is looking for😳


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I don't know what NSW state is looking for😳


Bro honestly am ready for another COE and these 3 days movement is the last hope so after 1.8 years my DOE will match the cut offs for 189. I cant see any other option right now 70+5 with proficient is attached with 189 and thats it.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro honestly am ready for another COE and these 3 days movement is the last hope so after 1.8 years my DOE will match the cut offs for 189. I cant see any other option right now 70+5 with proficient is attached with 189 and thats it.


Accountants have moved to 26/9/16 now


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro honestly am ready for another COE and these 3 days movement is the last hope so after 1.8 years my DOE will match the cut offs for 189. I cant see any other option right now 70+5 with proficient is attached with 189 and thats it.


I have heard that dibp is not granting student visa to those who got PWS but they are granting visa to those who got 18 months TR visa.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I have heard that dibp is not granting student visa to those who got PWS but they are granting visa to those who got 18 months TR visa.


Untill now havnt seen any 70+5(proficient) with pswv expired condition but i reckon we will be the first batch. I have no information regarding student visa extension and if they wont grant us another visa in that case game is over for us (no further stay). How many days movement you have mentioned 3 days ?


----------



## jaimin007

chinkyjenn said:


> For 190- Which state did you select? Some ppl on this forum received invitations on 17 Feb 17.... is your point 70+(5)?


Hi,

Yes my score is 75 right now and still waiting for an invite any idea?


----------



## Qasimkhan

jaimin007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes my score is 75 right now and still waiting for an invite any idea?


Next round


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Untill now havnt seen any 70+5(proficient) with pswv expired condition but i reckon we will be the first batch. I have no information regarding student visa extension and if they wont grant us another visa in that case game is over for us (no further stay). How many days movement you have mentioned 3 days ?


13 days movement


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> 13 days movement


13 days what you reckon it must be a typo isnt it ? From 4 hours to 13 days it doesnt looks real.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 13 days what you reckon it must be a typo isnt it ? From 4 hours to 13 days it doesnt looks real.


No candidates have confirmed here so it would be real movement.


----------



## jaimin007

Qasimkhan said:


> Next round


Thanks for your reply it is for NSW and my EOI date is 07.12.2016 how did you thought of next round can you please explain me?

Thanks a lot bro


----------



## jaimin007

chinkyjenn said:


> For 190- Which state did you select? Some ppl on this forum received invitations on 17 Feb 17.... is your point 70+(5)?


Yes 75 points for NSW State and also applied for 489 Adelaide on 80 points


----------



## Qasimkhan

jaimin007 said:


> Thanks for your reply it is for NSW and my EOI date is 07.12.2016 how did you thought of next round can you please explain me?
> 
> Thanks a lot bro


I thought u have 75 without state


----------



## chubb

Qasimkhan said:


> I thought u have 75 without state


I've already answered his question earlier that he had no chance. He possibly was thinking asking again would result in a different answer.


----------



## Sushev

I did MBA but i have a positive skill assessment for accountant general and have submitted EOI on jan 23rd 2017 for both 189 &190. So i am eligible to apply for accountant occupation without having MPA degree right?


----------



## marvinng

handyjohn said:


> If this is the case then people who got invited recently should be without partner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should be. With 189 we can actually have some certainty and have no problem including our partners but especially with NSW nomination stage we can't guarantee anything if we do so, even though we have met 70pts with Superior English (unless we have years of local experience etc...). 

When NSW individually selects candidates, it's all about luck until this financial year ends. But still we should keep the faith, cause personally I don't think Accounting will be removed from next year's SOL


----------



## natali-new

Could you pls advise. I have submitted one eoi for both visa 190 and 189. Am I eligible to receive only one ITA or may expect from state and DIPB ?


----------



## jaimin007

chubb said:


> I've already answered his question earlier that he had no chance. He possibly was thinking asking again would result in a different answer.


So for 189 and 190 i dont have any chance in this financial year is it? What do you reckon about 489 visa for Adelaide I have got 80 points in that. Any chance of getting an invite in this?

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

jaimin007 said:


> So for 189 and 190 i dont have any chance in this financial year is it? What do you reckon about 489 visa for Adelaide I have got 80 points in that. Any chance of getting an invite in this?
> 
> Thanks


You may qualify for SA sponsorship under high points if you meet their criteria. The main challenges for Accountants/Auditors in SA are experience and residency. You must have: 
- 3 years work experience as an accountant/auditor. Experience in unrelated occupations does not count; 
- SA graduates must be currently working in their field in SA for the last 12 months;
- If you are onshore you must have been living/working in SA for 6-12 months.

I suggest you review their criteria carefully. If you do qualify it is much easier to get an invite from SA than NSW. SA is objective in their selection process (i.e. if you are eligible then you will get an invite). SA processing time is currently around 6 weeks.


----------



## jaimin007

jontymorgan said:


> You may qualify for SA sponsorship under high points if you meet their criteria. The main challenges for Accountants/Auditors in SA are experience and residency. You must have:
> - 3 years work experience as an accountant/auditor. Experience in unrelated occupations does not count;
> - SA graduates must be currently working in their field in SA for the last 12 months;
> - If you are onshore you must have been living/working in SA for 6-12 months.
> 
> I suggest you review their criteria carefully. If you do qualify it is much easier to get an invite from SA than NSW. SA is objective in their selection process (i.e. if you are eligible then you will get an invite). SA processing time is currently around 6 weeks.



Thanks for your reply for Residency purpose I have read that they give you 4 years visa on 489. And after 2 years you can be eligible for PR which they refer to as 882 visa. The condition is that you need to stay in Adelaide for 2 years and from that 2 years you need to show experience of 1 year in whichever filed it may be.


----------



## sidcannon

Hi all, I've just joined here  

I've gone through most of the relevant parts of the forum and this thread, yet I'm still not sure about my situation. 

My profile - 

ANZSCO - 221213 - External Auditor 

Points breakdown (70+5):

PTE - 20 | Education - 15 | Age (25 y.o.) - 30 | NAATI - 5 

No work experience  

Is this eligible for NSW 190 invite? 

If so, and knowing the NSW invites follow no particular timeline or occupation-specific quotas, what are the invite times for 70+5 external auditors with 20 English + 0 experience nowadays?

I know this must be an oft-repeated query. Any information on this would be super helpful


----------



## Lord Vestoink

marvinng said:


> Not really. If you have 70 pts with Superior English (minimum requirement) and have at least 1 year related exp then your EOI will stand a better chance to be invited by NSW than others that meet the minimum requirement but without any exp


I'm going to have to stop you right there. From the profiles of the clients in our partner's firm, the trend is the complete opposite of that. The students with superior english language test scores are the ones who get the invite almost instantly. There's also a trend where state universities seem to get noticed more. So no, having work experience does not push you up the queue for NSW invites.


----------



## natali-new

Deleted


----------



## chinkyjenn

Lord Vestoink said:


> I'm going to have to stop you right there. From the profiles of the clients in our partner's firm, the trend is the complete opposite of that. The students with superior english language test scores are the ones who get the invite almost instantly. There's also a trend where state universities seem to get noticed more. So no, having work experience does not push you up the queue for NSW invites.


Hi if I lodged my EOI for v190 on 25 Feb 17 - 70 points with superior english.. Will I get the invitation from NSW soon? my visa is running out and I am hoping to receive the invitation this month


----------



## marvinng

Lord Vestoink said:


> I'm going to have to stop you right there. From the profiles of the clients in our partner's firm, the trend is the complete opposite of that. The students with superior english language test scores are the ones who get the invite almost instantly. There's also a trend where state universities seem to get noticed more. So no, having work experience does not push you up the queue for NSW invites.


That's good to hear. Thanks for clarifying that for me! But i am still confused about this: giving that many candidates with the same superior english level and the same degrees from state universities, how would they get selected then ? would experience then matter ? 
and also I have heard that the selection process is somehow in orders as candidates are somehow invited based on their DOE (ie: invitation given to whoever lodged EOI in Dec then respectively the ones did so in Jan and then Feb). In that case, my EOI as External Auditor was filed 13/2/17. Theoretically would I be expecting invitation in the next 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## handyjohn

NSW has issued alot of invitations to IT applicants today. But no accountant or auditor is reported to get invite. Even some people from December are still waiting with 70 and superior English. No idea what's going on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horus_88

is it with 65+5 , superior English, I have to forget about being invited or what ?
Been waiting since August '16 now


----------



## chinkyjenn

Horus_88 said:


> is it with 65+5 , superior English, I have to forget about being invited or what ?
> Been waiting since August '16 now


Hmm it is hard to say.. Lots of people with 70 pts (superior english) are still waiting..


----------



## sidcannon

Is there any way to get a quick assessment in the other accounting occupation code if we have a positive assessment in one? I have External Auditor from CPA, wondering how to get any of the Accountant codes in a shorter time frame


----------



## chrisgee

*Just submitted my EOI*

Hi all

I've just submitted my EOI yesterday, 6 March 2017, with 70 points (Proficient English). Would you know what the estimated waiting time is, and if I should bother to retake the IELTS / PTE to bump my score up by another 10 points with Superior English?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chinkyjenn

chrisgee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've just submitted my EOI yesterday, 6 March 2017, with 70 points (Proficient English). Would you know what the estimated waiting time is, and if I should bother to retake the IELTS / PTE to bump my score up by another 10 points with Superior English?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think you should take PTE to bump your score...


----------



## sidcannon

I have submitted my EOI today for 190 NSW (70+5 = Age 30, English 20, Qual 15, Naati 5), External Auditor. 

Considering that my current code is Auditor, is it worth getting another assessment for Accountant? Considering Accountant applications are already more than Auditor


----------



## natali-new

sidcannon said:


> I have submitted my EOI today for 190 NSW (70+5 = Age 30, English 20, Qual 15, Naati 5), External Auditor.
> 
> Considering that my current code is Auditor, is it worth getting another assessment for Accountant? Considering Accountant applications are already more than Auditor


Auditors moves faster in the queue


----------



## jaimin007

sidcannon said:


> Hi all, I've just joined here
> 
> I've gone through most of the relevant parts of the forum and this thread, yet I'm still not sure about my situation.
> 
> My profile -
> 
> ANZSCO - 221213 - External Auditor
> 
> Points breakdown (70+5):
> 
> PTE - 20 | Education - 15 | Age (25 y.o.) - 30 | NAATI - 5
> 
> No work experience
> 
> Is this eligible for NSW 190 invite?
> 
> If so, and knowing the NSW invites follow no particular timeline or occupation-specific quotas, what are the invite times for 70+5 external auditors with 20 English + 0 experience nowadays?
> 
> I know this must be an oft-repeated query. Any information on this would be super helpful


Hi,

Have you done anything special to get 8 in each I did got 7 in each


----------



## sidcannon

jaimin007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you done anything special to get 8 in each I did got 7 in each


Hi Jaimin, 

I took the Pearson Test of English - Academic. It is also available in India. 

It is somewhat easier than IELTS and TOEFL in terms of getting the required score (79+/90 in all 4 sections), but the format takes a bit of familiarisation and practice. 

Hope this helps,

Sid


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello all,
Is anyone here who can assist me? 
Regarding partner points, i have few questions about skill assessment.
Thanks in advance


----------



## handyjohn

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello all,
> Is anyone here who can assist me?
> Regarding partner points, i have few questions about skill assessment.
> Thanks in advance




For partners points you need to get full skill assessment of your partner from sol list. Like if your partner is an accountant then CPA requires an accounting major degree with IELTs 7 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossman

has anyone got invitation with 70 points with SS in Accounting or external auditor?
I'm on student visa is it worth staying onshore and wait for an invitation?


----------



## Ange007

Hey.. are u really sure even the partner need to score 7 each or just 6 each?
I think the partner need only 6 each with the occupation on the same SOL as main applicant and an assessment from the assessing body


----------



## davidlk03

Ange007 said:


> Hey.. are u really sure even the partner need to score 7 each or just 6 each?
> I think the partner need only 6 each with the occupation on the same SOL as main applicant and an assessment from the assessing body


Yes that's correct she can have 6
But in order to have full skill assessment she either needs to have 7 each or PYP


----------



## handyjohn

As some occupations require 6 each for assessment that's why it shows minimum 6 each on border website. But in case of accountants full skill assessment can only be achieved with either 7 each otherwise 6 each with professional year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> As some occupations require 6 each for assessment that's why it shows minimum 6 each on border website. But in case of accountants full skill assessment can only be achieved with either 7 each otherwise 6 each with professional year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about IT ? My spouse has IT degree n 3 years of experience


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> What about IT ? My spouse has IT degree n 3 years of experience


ACS doesn't have additional english requirements, so the minimum competent english is enough.

other than that, It's only a matter of whether your spouse can get a successful skills assessment from ACS.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> ACS doesn't have additional english requirements, so the minimum competent english is enough.
> 
> other than that, It's only a matter of whether your spouse can get a successful skills assessment from ACS.


Thanks Azerty, do u have any idea what dibp requires partner full assessment n competent English?? Or every thing related to work experience as well ( like pay slips, tax returns etc)?


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> Thanks Azerty, do u have any idea what dibp requires partner full assessment n competent English?? Or every thing related to work experience as well ( like pay slips, tax returns etc)?


I have no idea on that, but I'm sure your partner still going to need some of those for their ACS skills assessment anyway.


----------



## Raghu794

Experts, 

I got a question. 

My ACS result indicates that Exp after Feb 2009 is considered for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312). Here are the experience details I added in EOI - 

14 JUN 2005 - 28 FEB 2009 - Not approved
01 MAR 2009 - 23 DEC 2010 
27 DEC 2010 - 18 SEP 2012
3 OCT 2012 - current date

However this is giving me only 10 points. To check more details - if I change last experience date to 19 SEP 2012 till date I get 15 points.

I have 65 points now. If I get those extra 5 I will have 70.

My questions are -
- If I submit EOI by not mentioning the end date in current job will the experience be cumulative and I should get 15 points by end of MAR? 

- Should I wait until the end of MAR and then file EOI?

Thanks


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Hey mossman got my NSW SS invite on the 6th. EOI done on 22nd Feb 17. Had 70 points for 190 and 75 for 190.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

mossman said:


> has anyone got invitation with 70 points with SS in Accounting or external auditor?
> I'm on student visa is it worth staying onshore and wait for an invitation?


Hey, got my NSW SS invite on the 6th, EOI submitted on 22 Feb 17. Had 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190 in Accountant general..


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey mossman got my NSW SS invite on the 6th. EOI done on 22nd Feb 17. Had 70 points for 190 and 75 for 190.


Occupation? Please


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Occupation? Please


Accountant


----------



## Saad55

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Accountant




How many points you got English? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Saad55 said:


> How many points you got English?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20. Scored 90 in all bands for PTE. The ranking for NSW SS selection, as I understand from my research, is first they look at your age and then English. So if someone had more points in experience but less in English and still had 70+5, the one with 20 English would get the nomination first.


----------



## Saad55

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 20. Scored 90 in all bands for PTE. The ranking for NSW SS selection, as I understand from my research, is first they look at your age and then English. So if someone had more points in experience but less in English and still had 70+5, the one with 20 English would get the nomination first.




That's what my research has told me.. my friend with 70 points but 10 in English has lodged Eoi on 4th Jan but still waiting for the invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Saad55 said:


> That's what my research has told me.. my friend with 70 points but 10 in English has lodged Eoi on 4th Jan but still waiting for the invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has he done IELTS?


----------



## Saad55

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Has he done IELTS?




Pte with 10 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanya_GL

Zidane's Daddy said:


> 20. Scored 90 in all bands for PTE. The ranking for NSW SS selection, as I understand from my research, is first they look at your age and then English. So if someone had more points in experience but less in English and still had 70+5, the one with 20 English would get the nomination first.


Could you please share your all points claimed? Age, experience etc. Thank you!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Tanya_GL said:


> Could you please share your all points claimed? Age, experience etc. Thank you!


Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5 (Should have had 10 but for some reason CPA did not count it )
State Nomination - 5


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Saad55 said:


> Pte with 10 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs to get 20 in English. Once done the invite will come within 2 weeks.

Even with 65 points for 189 and 70 points for 190 NSW is going to take ages to invite. Lots of 70ers for 189 so they will always get preference.


----------



## Ku_

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Age - 30
> English - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 5 (Should have had 10 but for some reason CPA did not count it )
> State Nomination - 5


Congratulations!

I hope I receive the invite soon. Have updated my EOI on 3rd March 2017.

Accountant General
Age-25
English 20
Education 15
Experience 10
State Nomination 5

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Ku_ said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I hope I receive the invite soon. Have updated my EOI on 3rd March 2017.
> 
> Accountant General
> Age-25
> English 20
> Education 15
> Experience 10
> State Nomination 5
> 
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Good luck dude! Could be a a bit delayed for you due to losing 5 points in age but hope NSW :fish2: you out from the pool!


----------



## Ku_

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Good luck dude! Could be a a bit delayed for you due to losing 5 points in age but hope NSW :fish2: you out from the pool!


Ya.. I hope do too!! :fingerscrossed: lost 5 points last august for age


----------



## natali-new

natali-new said:


> Could you pls advise. I have submitted one eoi for both visa 190 and 189. Am I eligible to receive only one ITA or may expect from state and DIPB ?


Could you pls reply, seniors !


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

natali-new said:


> Could you pls reply, seniors !


You can receive both. They are two separate EOIs. If both come at the same time you have the choice to apply for one, and obviously 189 is better.


----------



## handyjohn

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey mossman got my NSW SS invite on the 6th. EOI done on 22nd Feb 17. Had 70 points for 190 and 75 for 190.




Congratulations atleast NSW started to invite accountants. But this time they have raised their criteria again. Now they are considering 70 pointers with superior English and experience as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Congratulations atleast NSW started to invite accountants. But this time they have raised their criteria again. Now they are considering 70 pointers with superior English and experience as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The game was never over for 70+5 with superior English, i dont think so they are looking for 70+5 with experience and Superior as well.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

handyjohn said:


> Congratulations atleast NSW started to invite accountants. But this time they have raised their criteria again. Now they are considering 70 pointers with superior English and experience as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

But don't think that is the case now. Experience is the lowest ranked in their criteria. The below is from the NSW website:

*The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.*


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

So even if you don't have experience it doesn't matter as long as you score 70 for 189 with superior english.


----------



## sidcannon

I needed to pass a CPA foundation exam to get my assessment done. So if I need a second assessment for Accountant (General) now, what are my options? Both IPA and CA ANZ don't have such foundation exams and if I pay ~$550 and then get a negative assessment I'll be left with no way to change that. Will IPA and CA ANZ consider CPA's foundation exam? 

Is there any other way to get the second assessment? Are there folks who simply used another assessment from CPA itself, even though they have said only one occupation code can be valid at a time from CPA? 

Or should I just wait with my current EOI (details below)?


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> The game was never over for 70+5 with superior English, i dont think so they are looking for 70+5 with experience and Superior as well.




Yes you are right. But NSW has been very selective for 70 pointers with superior. Some people got it last month but mostly are waiting since January and December including me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

sidcannon said:


> I needed to pass a CPA foundation exam to get my assessment done. So if I need a second assessment for Accountant (General) now, what are my options? Both IPA and CA ANZ don't have such foundation exams and if I pay ~$550 and then get a negative assessment I'll be left with no way to change that. Will IPA and CA ANZ consider CPA's foundation exam?
> 
> Is there any other way to get the second assessment? Are there folks who simply used another assessment from CPA itself, even though they have said only one occupation code can be valid at a time from CPA?
> 
> Or should I just wait with my current EOI (details below)?


I don't think IPA or CA will reject CPA exams, but best to check with them directly. Yep only one assessment is valid at a time from CPA. IF you do an accountant assessment now, the auditor will become invalid.

If IPA or CA accept CPA exams then get the assessment done for Accountant and use that to add in another EOI. Auditors move faster in the queue for 189 though. Accountants are still stuck in Sept whereas Auditors are in Dec. Can't tell you if you should wait, that is totally up to you to decide. Although if I was in your position, I would check with IPA or CA and get a second assessment to have 4 EOIs (2 for 189 and 2 for 190 in different occupations).

Hope this helps.


----------



## handyjohn

sidcannon said:


> I needed to pass a CPA foundation exam to get my assessment done. So if I need a second assessment for Accountant (General) now, what are my options? Both IPA and CA ANZ don't have such foundation exams and if I pay ~$550 and then get a negative assessment I'll be left with no way to change that. Will IPA and CA ANZ consider CPA's foundation exam?
> 
> Is there any other way to get the second assessment? Are there folks who simply used another assessment from CPA itself, even though they have said only one occupation code can be valid at a time from CPA?
> 
> Or should I just wait with my current EOI (details below)?




You already have external auditor EOI which is quite fast than accountants. Hopefully you get invitation in this fiscal year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marvinng

Hi everyone,

For those of you who have 70+5 with Superior English, and have been waiting since December and January, may I ask if you also include your partners in your EOI ?????

The reason why I ask this question is because I am concerned that there are some candidates who do so have been overlooked by NSW nomination... I would like to confirm if we have a higher chance of being selected for Nomination if we do not include our partners, or is it just me overthinking?

Experts please advise!!! Many thanks!!!


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

marvinng said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For those of you who have 70+5 with Superior English, and have been waiting since December and January, may I ask if you also include your partners in your EOI ?????
> 
> The reason why I ask this question is because I am concerned that there are some candidates who do so have been overlooked by NSW nomination... I would like to confirm if we have a higher chance of being selected for Nomination if we do not include our partners, or is it just me overthinking?
> 
> Experts please advise!!! Many thanks!!!


I had 70+5 with superior, submitted 20th Feb 17 and received my NSW invite on 6th March. Included my family in EOI.


----------



## sidcannon

Thanks for the replies Zidane's Daddy and handyjohn  

I have submitted both 189 and 190 in the same EOI, that should be ok? Or they're better separate? Are 70+5 superior English EOIs getting regularly invited by NSW? For example, is there anyone with this profile still left without an invite for 4-5 months?


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Yes you are right. But NSW has been very selective for 70 pointers with superior. Some people got it last month but mostly are waiting since January and December including me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are inviting from december as well but folks never bother to scan immitracker before posting here.


----------



## marvinng

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I had 70+5 with superior, submitted 20th Feb 17 and received my NSW invite on 6th March. Included my family in EOI.


Thanks for your reply. I guess the reason why you have been invited in such a short period of time was because of your PTE band score (9) and also your experience. This makes sense to me as there are so many candidates with the same 70 pts and Superior English level...

All the best with your next application process!


----------



## marvinng

Rab nawaz said:


> They are inviting from december as well but folks never bother to scan immitracker before posting here.


You comment just took away all the stress... Cheers bro


----------



## Ku_

Any idea how frequently does NSW sends out 190 ITA?


----------



## Raghu794

<posting again>

Experts, 

I got a question. 

My ACS result indicates that Exp after Feb 2009 is considered for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312). Here are the experience details I added in EOI - 

14 JUN 2005 - 28 FEB 2009 - Not approved
01 MAR 2009 - 23 DEC 2010 
27 DEC 2010 - 18 SEP 2012
3 OCT 2012 - current date

However this is giving me only 10 points. To check more details - if I change last experience date to 19 SEP 2012 till date I get 15 points.

I have 65 points now. If I get those extra 5 I will have 70.

My questions are -
- If I submit EOI by not mentioning the end date in current job will the experience be cumulative and I should get 15 points by end of MAR? 

- Should I wait until the end of MAR and then file EOI?

Thanks


----------



## jontymorgan

Raghu794 said:


> <posting again>
> 
> Experts,
> 
> I got a question.
> 
> My ACS result indicates that Exp after Feb 2009 is considered for DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER (261312). Here are the experience details I added in EOI -
> 
> 14 JUN 2005 - 28 FEB 2009 - Not approved
> 01 MAR 2009 - 23 DEC 2010
> 27 DEC 2010 - 18 SEP 2012
> 3 OCT 2012 - current date
> 
> However this is giving me only 10 points. To check more details - if I change last experience date to 19 SEP 2012 till date I get 15 points.
> 
> I have 65 points now. If I get those extra 5 I will have 70.
> 
> My questions are -
> - If I submit EOI by not mentioning the end date in current job will the experience be cumulative and I should get 15 points by end of MAR?
> 
> - Should I wait until the end of MAR and then file EOI?
> 
> Thanks


This thread is for issues about accountancy related occupations after submitting an EOI which is probably why no one has responded. You might get a response if you post your question in a thread about IT related EOIs or start your own thread.


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi sidcannon,
are you able to help me with a few queries regarding Naati. i have sent you a private message.
would be great if you are able to reply me.
thank you.


----------



## sam2206

Hey guys,

Sorry, newbie here.. have 3 questions, which may be basic to some of you, but is bugging the hell out of me:

I am applying for 189, under Internal Audit profession (221214) in April this month. I want to get 5 points for my spouse also. She is an accountant. So she is applying for Skill assessment for External Auditor (221213).

I wanted to know:
1. Does Internal Auditor and External Auditor come under the same professional category for claiming the 5 additional points for spouse.

2. If yes, which agency would you recommend for the quickest skill assessment - CPA, CA or IPA

3. Does she need to get only her education assessed or also her work experience ?

4. Based on what I read on the CPA website, it seems they need the IELTS/English test score also. Is that correct ?

Thanks for the help..


----------



## chinkyjenn

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I had 70+5 with superior, submitted 20th Feb 17 and received my NSW invite on 6th March. Included my family in EOI.


Congratz Zidane! you received the invitation in less than 2 weeks!! how good is that...

I am still waiting for mine, I lodged it on 25th Feb... What time did you get the email from DIBP?


----------



## mossman

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey mossman got my NSW SS invite on the 6th. EOI done on 22nd Feb 17. Had 70 points for 190 and 75 for 190.


Thanks for your reply zidance. I have 65 without SS. With SS its 70 for 190. I dont know if I should expect any invite in the next round cause apparently only 75 with SS are getting invites.


----------



## mkcobain

Hi Folks,

submitting EOI with the points breakdown below:

general accountant.

age:30 pt
english: 20 pt (pte)
education: 15 pt
partner occupation: 5 pt (accountant)

70 + 5 ss from NSW.


I know people are waiting for 4-5 months to get 189 invitation with 70 pts. 

what are the chances of me getting 190 in this fiscal year?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Darshana

mkcobain said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> submitting EOI with the points breakdown below:
> 
> general accountant.
> 
> age:30 pt
> english: 20 pt (pte)
> education: 15 pt
> partner occupation: 5 pt (accountant)
> 
> 70 + 5 ss from NSW.
> 
> 
> I know people are waiting for 4-5 months to get 189 invitation with 70 pts.
> 
> what are the chances of me getting 190 in this fiscal year?
> 
> thanks in advance.


You should know perfectly of your chance if I get my invite. I put my EOI on 25th Feb with 70+5 and same breakdown


----------



## mkcobain

Darshana said:


> You should know perfectly of your chance if I get my invite. I put my EOI on 25th Feb with 70+5 and same breakdown


I am counting on you!!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chinkyjenn

Darshana said:


> You should know perfectly of your chance if I get my invite. I put my EOI on 25th Feb with 70+5 and same breakdown


Darshana let me know if you get the invite. we have the same date


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know perfectly of your chance if I get my invite. I put my EOI on 25th Feb with 70+5 and same breakdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darshana let me know if you get the invite. we have the same date
Click to expand...

No I haven't received it yet... Have you?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim bro what is the oldest EOI in yours mind 70+5 with proficient onshore with 2 years of nsw stay.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim bro what is the oldest EOI in yours mind 70+5 with proficient onshore with 2 years of nsw stay.


You mean waiting for nsw or 189?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> You mean waiting for nsw or 189?


190 bro.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> 190 bro.


My friend is waiting since jan ist, that's the oldest i know so far honestly.


----------



## Sushev

mkcobain said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> submitting EOI with the points breakdown below:
> 
> general accountant.
> 
> age:30 pt
> english: 20 pt (pte)
> education: 15 pt
> partner occupation: 5 pt (accountant)
> 
> 70 + 5 ss from NSW.
> 
> 
> I know people are waiting for 4-5 months to get 189 invitation with 70 pts.
> 
> what are the chances of me getting 190 in this fiscal year?
> 
> thanks in advance.


i have my EOI of 23rd jan 2017 with 70+5 SS superior, but haven't got invitation for 190 NSW until today.


----------



## sidcannon

Sushev said:


> i have my EOI of 23rd jan 2017 with 70+5 SS superior, but haven't got invitation for 190 NSW until today.


Your points breakup?


----------



## Sushev

sidcannon said:


> Your points breakup?


Age: 30
Education: 20
English : 20
But in my case i dont have MPA degree,i have MBA degree from Australia however i have met all the subjecr required to get positive skill assessment under accountant(general and taxation).


----------



## sidcannon

Sushev said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 20
> English : 20
> But in my case i dont have MPA degree,i have MBA degree from Australia however i have met all the subjecr required to get positive skill assessment under accountant(general and taxation).


Oh, so applied through Accountant (General) occupation?


----------



## hananmaqbool8

I've been waiting since 3rd November. 

Age: 25 years old: 30 points
Superior english: 20 points
2 years masters in Australia+ qualification: 5+15= 20 points

Initially i put my eoi for 189 on 3rd november at 65 points then updated it on 23rd December when I turned 25. Got tired of the wait so I updated again and added 190 as well last week.
70 points for 189
70+5 for 190.

Since i added 190 last week, will my date of effect stay as 3rd November?

Any idea when can I expect an invitation?


----------



## Sushev

sidcannon said:


> Oh, so applied through Accountant (General) occupation?


first i applied for both 189&190 for accountant general on 23rd of jan, then my agent advised me to do the skill assessment for taxation accountant and on feb 22nd i submitted EOI for taxation accountant(190 nsw only) with the same points.


----------



## Darshana

Sushev said:


> sidcannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your points breakup?
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 20
> English : 20
> But in my case i dont have MPA degree,i have MBA degree from Australia however i have met all the subjecr required to get positive skill assessment under accountant(general and taxation).
Click to expand...

Is MBA degree considered to be of doctorate level? I thought 20 points was only for doctorate level


----------



## Sushev

Darshana said:


> Is MBA degree considered to be of doctorate level? I thought 20 points was only for doctorate level


at least bachelor degree will give you 15 points and 2years study in Australia will give 5 points. And i have studied 2years MBA in Australia.


----------



## Darshana

OK to for the clarification... Was trying to find gleams of hope


----------



## Sushev

Darshana said:


> OK to for the clarification... Was trying to find gleams of hope


But actually we don't how skill select sends the invitation. Last time on feb, applicants(same points break down as mine) of 14th jan and feb4th got the 190 invitation but unfortunately i did not get one.


----------



## Darshana

Sushev said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK to for the clarification... Was trying to find gleams of hope
> 
> 
> 
> But actually we don't how skill select sends the invitation. Last time on feb, applicants(same points break down as mine) of 14th jan and feb4th got the 190 invitation but unfortunately i did not get one.
Click to expand...

It's very weird indeed. I know someone who got an invite for 20 Feb... But he has work experience I think.
Does the person from 14th Jan and 4th Feb also have work experience?


----------



## handyjohn

hananmaqbool8 said:


> I've been waiting since 3rd November.
> 
> Age: 25 years old: 30 points
> Superior english: 20 points
> 2 years masters in Australia+ qualification: 5+15= 20 points
> 
> Initially i put my eoi for 189 on 3rd november at 65 points then updated it on 23rd December when I turned 25. Got tired of the wait so I updated again and added 190 as well last week.
> 70 points for 189
> 70+5 for 190.
> 
> Since i added 190 last week, will my date of effect stay as 3rd November?
> 
> Any idea when can I expect an invitation?




Your DOE for 190 is last week but 189 is 23 December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

i think they don't have any work experience.


----------



## Darshana

Sushev said:


> i think they don't have any work experience.


OK. Then that might be a differentiating factor. Doesn't seem favorable to me then


----------



## Ku_

Sushev said:


> first i applied for both 189&190 for accountant general on 23rd of jan, then my agent advised me to do the skill assessment for taxation accountant and on feb 22nd i submitted EOI for taxation accountant(190 nsw only) with the same points.


Hi,

Did you get your skill assessed for both ANZSCO's differently? or went for a review post initial assessment?


----------



## blackrider89

Darshana said:


> It's very weird indeed. I know someone who got an invite for 20 Feb... But he has work experience I think.
> Does the person from 14th Jan and 4th Feb also have work experience?


He must have gotten points for experience. Simple as that.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

blackrider89 said:


> He must have gotten points for experience. Simple as that.


Yep I did have overseas experience so scored points there. Got my 190 in less than 2 weeks. This tells me even if you have studied in australia, nsw does not count that as a priority and education anyways is the lowest factor.


----------



## sidcannon

When are the skillselect results going to be published for the 1st March round? They usually put them up within a week after the round.


----------



## Snappysnake

Any good news for general accountants?


----------



## chinkyjenn

Darshana said:


> It's very weird indeed. I know someone who got an invite for 20 Feb... But he has work experience I think.
> Does the person from 14th Jan and 4th Feb also have work experience?


No there is one guy in this forum who reported that he only has 70 points with superior english and without work experience, lodged his eoi on 4 Feb and got the invitation on 17 Feb  

Is NSW gonna send invitations tonight? thought guys?


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's very weird indeed. I know someone who got an invite for 20 Feb... But he has work experience I think.
> Does the person from 14th Jan and 4th Feb also have work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> No there is one guy in this forum who reported that he only has 70 points with superior english and without work experience, lodged his eoi on 4 Feb and got the invitation on 17 Feb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is NSW gonna send invitations tonight? thought guys?
Click to expand...


That's positive news for me 

I hope they send it today... It's the 13th day for both of us... Good luck to you


----------



## Sushev

Ku_ said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> first i applied for both 189&190 for accountant general on 23rd of jan, then my agent advised me to do the skill assessment for taxation accountant and on feb 22nd i submitted EOI for taxation accountant(190 nsw only) with the same points.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Did you get your skill assessed for both ANZSCO's differently? or went for a review post initial assessment?
Click to expand...

First i submitted for proper skill assessment, but ica told me that as they already have my previous file, i can just do a review of previous skill assessment and charged me $170 or $177 only.


----------



## Ku_

Sushev said:


> First i submitted for proper skill assessment, but ica told me that as they already have my previous file, i can just do a review of previous skill assessment and charged me $170 or $177 only.


Oh Ok.. And then you filed 2 EOI's for each ANZSCO? Don't know y my agent is saying it cant be done!


----------



## chinkyjenn

no invite from NSW today?


----------



## blackrider89

Ku_ said:


> Oh Ok.. And then you filed 2 EOI's for each ANZSCO? Don't know y my agent is saying it cant be done!


Like I have said many times here, it's very much possible.


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> no invite from NSW today?


Looks like the day is down uneventfully... So much for the high hopes


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nsw added more occupations to the list,
Is it the sign of accounting getting removed from the CSOL list? 
Any thoughts people?


----------



## Tanya_GL

Qasimkhan said:


> Nsw added more occupations to the list,
> Is it the sign of accounting getting removed from the CSOL list?
> Any thoughts people?


When did they add?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Tanya_GL said:


> When did they add?


8 march but it is regional skilled occupation list


----------



## Ku_

Qasimkhan said:


> 8 march but it is regional skilled occupation list


Can you pls post a link of the same?


----------



## Qasimkhan

lane:


Ku_ said:


> Can you pls post a link of the same?


http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## Sushev

Ku_ said:


> Oh Ok.. And then you filed 2 EOI's for each ANZSCO? Don't know y my agent is saying it cant be done!


 I don't see why not cause they are 2 different occupation even under Accountant, so in my view, 2 190 eoi for 2 occupation gives you more chances but for 189 i think putting only one eoi for any accountant occupation may it be general, management or taxation is fine as it moves in a same que.


----------



## Ku_

Sushev said:


> I don't see why not cause they are 2 different occupation even under Accountant, so in my view, 2 190 eoi for 2 occupation gives you more chances but for 189 i think putting only one eoi for any accountant occupation may it be general, management or taxation is fine as it moves in a same que.


Thanks. I am going to review my skills and file the 2nd EOI soon. Though I Hope my current status gets results soon!

EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points
EOI updated: 03/03/2017- 70 Points
Accountant general 221111
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sulemanhaider

Hi everyone. I need some guidance. I did cpa assessment last year for my experience and I got 2 years positive. But now I completed my 3 years in the same company. As I am working in the same company, Should I go for employment assessment again to claim 3 years ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hi everyone. I need some guidance. I did cpa assessment last year for my experience and I got 2 years positive. But now I completed my 3 years in the same company. As I am working in the same company, Should I go for employment assessment again to claim 3 years ? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No you don't need in case your company and responsiblities are same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sulemanhaider

handyjohn said:


> No you don't need in case your company and responsiblities are same
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks handyjohn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hello friends,
Any update regarding invites?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Hello friends,
> Any update regarding invites?


Complete silence bro seems like storm is coming.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Complete silence bro seems like storm is coming.




A storm of invites? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Complete silence bro seems like storm is coming.


I don't think so


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> A storm of invites?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it looks like they are gonna fix the pressure so they will have grounds to issue the same ceiling in next FY.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Yes it looks like they are gonna fix the pressure so they will have grounds to issue the same ceiling in next FY.


Hope for the best bro


----------



## Qasimkhan

Labor have won the State ( WA) elections, possible changes in several visa ( RMS, regional sponsorship , 190 and so )


----------



## chinkyjenn

No invites? =(=(

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanya_GL

Qasimkhan said:


> Labor have won the State ( WA) elections, possible changes in several visa ( RMS, regional sponsorship , 190 and so )


Why? Could you please explain?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Tanya_GL said:


> Why? Could you please explain?


They want to give jobs to local people, therefore they are likely to remove Perth from RMS list.


----------



## Tanya_GL

Qasimkhan said:


> They want to give jobs to local people, therefore they are likely to remove Perth from RMS list.


Would it affect the entire country's visa process you think? Or WA mostly?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Tanya_GL said:


> Would it affect the entire country's visa process you think? Or WA mostly?


Perth


----------



## Qasimkhan

IMPORTANT UPDATE: WA AND RSMS VISA 

As you all might be aware, the Labour party did mention about RSMS being removed from WA. Earlier this morning, there has been updates on the WA govt website about RSMS. It was mentioned that RSMS has been suspended until further notice. However, the same link seems to have been deleted from the web and some people are stating that the link is there again. Additionally, it is true that the western australian skilled list is being reviewed and as such no invitations will be sent for state sponsorships until the list had been reviewed.

At this point of time, its very hard to predict anything as its seems to be quite unstable. Its wiser to wait for an official announcement rather than doing assumptions . 

Please see below link: Migration WA - Western Australian skilled migration occupation list (WASMOL)
( source ISCAH)


----------



## omermena

does anyone know if last round (189) was double invites ? or was it the normal 98 allocations ?


----------



## blackrider89

omermena said:


> does anyone know if last round (189) was double invites ? or was it the normal 98 allocations ?


I can assure you that much more than 98 invites had been sent out.


----------



## Amrita.khangura

blackrider89 said:


> I can assure you that much more than 98 invites had been sent out.


Any heads up on the visa processing timelines. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> I can assure you that much more than 98 invites had been sent out.


100% agree with rider


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> I can assure you that much more than 98 invites had been sent out.


Do you think that was a bulk invitations?


----------



## omermena

so what are u guys estimating in terms of inv left for this year ? 

400-350 ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Do you think that was a bulk invitations?


See i was telling you guys this isnt normal at all and this movement is very very strange and if by any chance the occupation ceiling will be finished even 2 months beofore, there will be monster backlog for the next FY.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> See i was telling you guys this isnt normal at all and this movement is very very strange and if by any chance the occupation ceiling will be finished even 2 months beofore, there will be monster backlog for the next FY.


I think it is only due to state, state being very selective this fy n we are expecting a bulk round, which is not likely to happen.


----------



## blackrider89

omermena said:


> so what are u guys estimating in terms of inv left for this year ?
> 
> 400-350 ?


None or fewer than 300.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> None or fewer than 300.


Hi Blackrider, 

Can I claim partner points if my partner occupation is *"Insurance Agent"*?


----------



## Darshana

blackrider89 said:


> omermena said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what are u guys estimating in terms of inv left for this year ?
> 
> 400-350 ?
> 
> 
> 
> None or fewer than 300.
Click to expand...

Any basis for the extreme pessimism?


----------



## Qasimkhan

:bounce:


blackrider89 said:


> None or fewer than 300.


I am afriad they might used all remaining quota lets see


----------



## Qasimkhan

Darshana said:


> Any basis for the extreme pessimism?


There is sound logic behind this pessimism if you followed this fy invitation rounds.


----------



## Darshana

Qasimkhan said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any basis for the extreme pessimism?
> 
> 
> 
> There is sound logic behind this pessimism if you followed this fy invitation rounds.
Click to expand...

I haven't been following for long...

But just being practical. There were 596 spots left. If everything was sent out on March 1st, ppl waiting even in October/Nov at 70 should have received it... That did not happen... It's unlikely that 596 70 point candidates applied in September alone in my view


----------



## Qasimkhan

Darshana said:


> I haven't been following for long...
> 
> But just being practical. There were 596 spots left. If everything was sent out on March 1st, ppl waiting even in October/Nov at 70 should have received it... That did not happen... It's unlikely that 596 70 point candidates applied in September alone in my view


Yes you are right, but the way accountants were moving only hours n then suddenly big
Jump of 13 days.


----------



## jontymorgan

The 1 March results should be out soon. The "1-march-2017-round-results.aspx" page is now showing as unauthorized instead of not found.


----------



## Darshana

Qasimkhan said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been following for long...
> 
> But just being practical. There were 596 spots left. If everything was sent out on March 1st, ppl waiting even in October/Nov at 70 should have received it... That did not happen... It's unlikely that 596 70 point candidates applied in September alone in my view
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right, but the way accountants were moving only hours n then suddenly big
> Jump of 13 days.
Click to expand...

Maybe because it even went back on date between 1st Feb and 15th Feb (that's what I can see from the website.. Not that I've been following then)


----------



## Darshana

jontymorgan said:


> The 1 March results should be out soon. The "1-march-2017-round-results.aspx" page is now showing as unauthorized instead of not found.


That should put some concerns at rest!


----------



## natzy1

jontymorgan said:


> The 1 March results should be out soon. The "1-march-2017-round-results.aspx" page is now showing as unauthorized instead of not found.


The 1 March results is out.

2211	Accountants	70	27/09/2016 7:34 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	70	04/12/2016 1:26 am

There are 400 spots left for accountants


----------



## jontymorgan

natzy1 said:


> The 1 March results is out.
> 
> 2211	Accountants	70	27/09/2016 7:34 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	70	04/12/2016 1:26 am
> 
> There are 400 spots left for accountants


Looks like it was a double invite round. Invitations for accountants increased by 196 instead of the normal 98.


----------



## Ange007

natzy1 said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 March results should be out soon. The "1-march-2017-round-results.aspx" page is now showing as unauthorized instead of not found.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1 March results is out.
> 
> 2211	Accountants	70	27/09/2016 7:34 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	70	04/12/2016 1:26 am
> 
> There are 400 spots left for accountants
Click to expand...


As mentioned yes it is a double invitation round.. this may have done to limit this months 3 rounds to 2 rounds... i hope they might have done something to fix unnecessary invitations sent due to technical glitches happened in previous rounds... fingers crossed for tomorrow's round everyone


----------



## azerty

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9cA0MYvhaMXay1UUml0TEI5SEk/view?usp=drivesdk

My summary of 2017-mar-1 results.


----------



## dannybne

March 1 Invitation Round Results:
2211	Accountants	70	27/09/2016 7:34 pm
2212	Auditors 70	04/12/2016 1:26 am


----------



## blackrider89

More spots left than I expected. Anw, the quotas for both will have been used up by the end of this month at this rate.


----------



## NP101

blackrider89 said:


> More spots left than I expected. Anw, the quotas for both will have been used up by the end of this month at this rate.


Looks like it's going to be happened or hardly they will drag it to the middle of next month 
Seriously horrible


----------



## Qasimkhan

NP101 said:


> Looks like it's going to be happened or hardly they will drag it to the middle of next month
> Seriously horrible


May be they will cross oct


----------



## NP101

Qasimkhan said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's going to be happened or hardly they will drag it to the middle of next month
> Seriously horrible
> 
> 
> 
> May be they will cross oct
Click to expand...

May be yeah but I feel sorry for those who are still in waiting with min points
Who knows better than me, hope all get out of it


----------



## NP101

If I am not wrong last year the quota ran out in the start of MAY for both but this time it looks like they will wind it up quicker


----------



## jkfooty1

Cant understand why they are doing that


----------



## woolee517

Guys, I thought 14 movements are positive. However you guys recent post made me worried again haha. So... does anyone can predict the possibility of invitation for October applicants ? I submitted my EOI in the middle of October...i would greatly appreciate if you could answer my question! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> Guys, I thought 14 movements are positive. However you guys recent post made me worried again haha. So... does anyone can predict the possibility of invitation for October applicants ? I submitted my EOI in the middle of October...i would greatly appreciate if you could answer my question! Thanks in advance.


I think you have bright chances in this FY.


----------



## bottleneck_007

Qasimkhan said:


> :bounce:
> 
> I am afriad they might used all remaining quota lets see


or on the contrary, may be the massive number of graduates who lodged their applications in august finally got cleared...

The exact same thing happened last year as well! although that time August did not take so many rounds to clear.


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> woolee517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I thought 14 movements are positive. However you guys recent post made me worried again haha. So... does anyone can predict the possibility of invitation for October applicants ? I submitted my EOI in the middle of October...i would greatly appreciate if you could answer my question! Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have bright chances in this FY.
Click to expand...

If you points are not less 70


----------



## natali-new

400 places left. Can they increase the quantity of invitations as they know for sure that there were lot of double invitations for people who applied with two or more EOIs and have not used invitation for accountant? 
This occupation has "*" and there were a note about 4000 invitations required


----------



## woolee517

Yes I submitted my EOi with 70 points. I hope there is a positive side with the recent invite!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Guys one positive thing is that there wasnt any typo otherwise they can destroy everything with simple excuses. If the double rounds will continue the occupational ceiling will be finished soon and with 2 months gap the total backlog for 70 will be around 5 to 6 months, which is enough to remove majority of the 70s.


----------



## handyjohn

Hi expert did anyone noticed about NSW invitations during February. Its just 432. By this speed how can NSW meet their target of 4000 Nominations this financial year. What I am thinking is NSW will issue bulk invits in April and May when all 189 quota is used in march. Eventually they have found a fix for double invitations problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

Rab nawaz said:


> Guys one positive thing is that there wasnt any typo otherwise they can destroy everything with simple excuses. If the double rounds will continue the occupational ceiling will be finished soon and with 2 months gap the total backlog for 70 will be around 5 to 6 months, which is enough to remove majority of the 70s.


 as I understood from iscah site that there are no much hope that the way will change. They will continue missing of 189 invitations...


----------



## sidcannon

What's the oldest known Acc/Aud EOI (70+5, superior English) waiting for an NSW 190 invite? 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidcannon

Could my profile get a 190 invite before the close of this FY?

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

sidcannon said:


> What's the oldest known Acc/Aud EOI (70+5, superior English) waiting for an NSW 190 invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk




Few are waiting since December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Total NSW invitations are 1,853 this is not even 50% of last year invitations (4,000 invites). 

I expect NSW to bulk invite candidates this year inline with DIBP trend.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Total NSW invitations are 1,853 this is not even 50% of last year invitations (4,000 invites).
> 
> I expect NSW to bulk invite candidates this year inline with DIBP trend.


Somehow it is good for onshore students in these 2 months their future will be clear either they will move back to study visas or they can leave the country. 2 months more silence from State will remove most of the 70s in next FY because even an increase in 189 quota will not be enough to rescue thousands of 70s and 6 to 7 months backlog.


----------



## natali-new

Rab nawaz said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total NSW invitations are 1,853 this is not even 50% of last year invitations (4,000 invites).
> 
> I expect NSW to bulk invite candidates this year inline with DIBP trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow it is good for onshore students in these 2 months their future will be clear either they will move back to study visas or they can leave the country. 2 months more silence from State will remove most of the 70s in next FY because even an increase in 189 quota will not be enough to rescue thousands of 70s and 6 to 7 months backlog.
Click to expand...

I am not sure there are thousands of people who are with 70.


----------



## Rab nawaz

natali-new said:


> I am not sure there are thousands of people who are with 70.


I am talking about july 2017 with 2 months bonus backlog and complete silence from state for 70+5 with proficient.


----------



## sidcannon

And I think 4000 includes all state visa-subclasses, not just 190. So we have around 1850 issued out of around 2700 based on last year's ratio (2 out of 3 NSaw invites were for 190). 

8 out of 12 months done in Feb. So 1850/2700 is almost exactly proportional, and they're proceeding as planned it would seem.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

sidcannon said:


> And I think 4000 includes all state visa-subclasses, not just 190. So we have around 1850 issued out of around 2700 based on last year's ratio (2 out of 3 NSaw invites were for 190).
> 
> 8 out of 12 months done in Feb. So 1850/2700 is almost exactly proportional, and they're proceeding as planned it would seem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


No 190 in alone has 4000
So we should at least have 2147


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> sidcannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I think 4000 includes all state visa-subclasses, not just 190. So we have around 1850 issued out of around 2700 based on last year's ratio (2 out of 3 NSaw invites were for 190).
> 
> 8 out of 12 months done in Feb. So 1850/2700 is almost exactly proportional, and they're proceeding as planned it would seem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No 190 in alone has 4000
> So we should at least have 2147
Click to expand...

I really do hope that 2147 cells can cover accountants with 70 points till January including. I am not sure that there are lot of people with superior English and nsw should start issue the invitations for proficient English with some Year work experience


----------



## natali-new

Coming to previous years reports there were not such big gap between cutoff date (end sep) and invitation round (mid mar)


----------



## sidcannon

sidcannon said:


> Could my profile get a 190 invite before the close of this FY?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Any idea?


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> I really do hope that 2147 cells can cover accountants with 70 points till January including. I am not sure that there are lot of people with superior English and nsw should start issue the invitations for proficient English with some Year work experience


But they won't be doing that, that's the idiotism with Nsw,
They will wait until lot of superior put their EOI with 70,
if Nsw was smooth with their invitations this wouldn't be an issue, so 
They haven't invited Accountants since few couple of weeks, so there is built up of the superiors English and they get that easy even they lodge it a week ago or two comparing to the people who have lodge their EOIS months and months back..


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> I really do hope that 2147 cells can cover accountants with 70 points till January including. I am not sure that there are lot of people with superior English and nsw should start issue the invitations for proficient English with some Year work experience


We can only hope, even though there may not be much,what do you think of their inviting pattern
When they haven't invited few week or may be month, so if they invite in few weeks only 70 with superiors will be invited 
And they will keep on continuing to do that unless a good number of people from accountants get invited, I mean massive,
But the problem is people they don't use up the state invitations and even they get that they won't be using so in 60 days they would secure 189,
Seeiously there should be the time consideration for the expiry of EOI UPON INVITATION AND AFTER INVITATIONS
2 months is really a very long period, they should decrease it to a month
And upon expiry to be added back to the ceiling..


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do hope that 2147 cells can cover accountants with 70 points till January including. I am not sure that there are lot of people with superior English and nsw should start issue the invitations for proficient English with some Year work experience
> 
> 
> 
> But they won't be doing that, that's the idiotism with Nsw,
> They will wait until lot of superior put their EOI with 70,
> if Nsw was smooth with their invitations this wouldn't be an issue, so
> They haven't invited Accountants since few couple of weeks, so there is built up of the superiors English and they get that easy even they lodge it a week ago or two comparing to the people who have lodge their EOIS months and months back..
Click to expand...

They will not receive abt +2000 applicants with superior only till 30/06. The queue with superior is not such big. 
We should remember that unfortunately for such people with superior level 189 visa invitation will be issued as well.


----------



## davidlk03

As suggestion from Iscah on their report I would like to enlighten few things as they have said changing the job code to auditor might get quick invitation but be prepared for the consequences as well. I am sure lot of people might have got skill assessment for auditor as well when they thought that accountant would take long time and they still have their accounting EOI active and submitted with an effective date. BUT remember what information you have provided and the dates on your EOI

: your auditor skill assessment date should match with your EOI date that means if you change the occupation to auditor but your effective date goes back to your birth date or remain same for the EOI when changed, your effective date can't be before the auditor skill assessment date or naati results,experience dates or PTE DATES.
If you have an accounting EOI SUBMITTED with 70 points and effective form October,November, December,you can't have a skill assessment for auditor from December , January, February march and update to your old accountant EOI, it's a clear rejection of the PR even you secure invitation and lodged PR
That means your SKILL ASSESSMent for auditor should be before or on the same day as your effective date for accountant. AND similarly all the PTE results, work experience, naati should match..


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> They will not receive abt +2000 applicants with superior only till 30/06. The queue with superior is not such big.
> We should remember that unfortunately for such people with superior level 189 visa invitation will be issued as well.


But that's the point so if they don't invite in big numbers the superior will be increasing day by day and every hour..as the month passes and the end of financial year
And the problem is those people who are issued with 189 PR (superior)should been invited state as well its just the waste of invitations because if they won't be applying 190 and lot of other people might have been invited who have actually used up the ceiling..
Remember state won't issue invitations to proficient unless superiors are cleared..


----------



## handyjohn

double 189 invitations in march and silence of NSW for accountants are two big reasons for my thinking that department has found a somehow effective arrangement to fix the double invitation scam. NSW will issue massive invitations in April and May to those who were leftover by 189 this year. And state sponsorship invitation has an expiry of 14 days so after 14 days, invitation will rolled over to next available applicant. currently NSW invited few accountants with superior and experience but in next massive rounds they have to consider superior with no experience and afterwards proficient and work experience and so on. I am fully optimistic regarding NSW 190 as they have to reach the level of 4000 before June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkcobain

speaking of NSW nominations, is "superior + skilled partner" more likely than "superior + experience"? 

any of you have idea?


----------



## Darshana

mkcobain said:


> speaking of NSW nominations, is "superior + skilled partner" more likely than "superior + experience"?
> 
> any of you have idea?


Superior + experience
Wish the other was the case


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> double 189 invitations in march and silence of NSW for accountants are two big reasons for my thinking that department has found a somehow effective arrangement to fix the double invitation scam. NSW will issue massive invitations in April and May to those who were leftover by 189 this year. And state sponsorship invitation has an expiry of 14 days so after 14 days, invitation will rolled over to next available applicant. currently NSW invited few accountants with superior and experience but in next massive rounds they have to consider superior with no experience and afterwards proficient and work experience and so on. I am fully optimistic regarding NSW 190 as they have to reach the level of 4000 before June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I like that your too optimistic but we have to look at the fact 4000 seats are not only for accountants n auditors, these seats are for all occupations, further more dibp allocated 2700 accountants seats for all states, i dnt think so it would be more than 600 seats for NSW state.


----------



## NP101

I like that your too optimistic but we have to look at the fact 4000 seats are not only for accountants n auditors, these seats are for all occupations, further more dibp allocated 2700 accountants seats for all states, i dnt think so it would be more than 600 seats for NSW state.[/QUOTE]

That's what happened last year people were thinking including me that they have heaps of seats left for accountants(190) and they will invite in bulk but didn't happen


----------



## handyjohn

Qasimkhan said:


> I like that your too optimistic but we have to look at the fact 4000 seats are not only for accountants n auditors, these seats are for all occupations, further more dibp allocated 2700 accountants seats for all states, i dnt think so it would be more than 600 seats for NSW state.




Yes I second you that 4000 are for all occupations but what is the source of this information that 2700 was allocated for all states. According to my info state ceiling value and then their respective occupation ceiling value have never been published.


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> Yes I second you that 4000 are for all occupations but what is the source of this information that 2700 was allocated for all states. According to my info state ceiling value and then their respective occupation ceiling value have never been published.


Initially dibp published that 4700 seats for accountants n everyone was over the moon but later on they clarified that 2500 seats for 189 and remaining for states.


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> Yes I second you that 4000 are for all occupations but what is the source of this information that 2700 was allocated for all states. According to my info state ceiling value and then their respective occupation ceiling value have never been published.


If you go to state n territory reports and analysis them, you would find that how many
Seats were allocated to different states.


----------



## Ahamudul

davidlk03 said:


> As suggestion from Iscah on their report I would like to enlighten few things as they have said changing the job code to auditor might get quick invitation but be prepared for the consequences as well. I am sure lot of people might have got skill assessment for auditor as well when they thought that accountant would take long time and they still have their accounting EOI active and submitted with an effective date. BUT remember what information you have provided and the dates on your EOI
> 
> : your auditor skill assessment date should match with your EOI date that means if you change the occupation to auditor but your effective date goes back to your birth date or remain same for the EOI when changed, your effective date can't be before the auditor skill assessment date or naati results,experience dates or PTE DATES.
> If you have an accounting EOI SUBMITTED with 70 points and effective form October,November, December,you can't have a skill assessment for auditor from December , January, February march and update to your old accountant EOI, it's a clear rejection of the PR even you secure invitation and lodged PR
> That means your SKILL ASSESSMent for auditor should be before or on the same day as your effective date for accountant. AND similarly all the PTE results, work experience, naati should match..


Very good point, 

I have done this. My immi agent, asked me to do this.
Hoping for invitation tonight. 

According to you, immigration will reject my pr application. 


Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> Very good point,
> 
> I have done this. My immi agent, asked me to do this.
> Hoping for invitation tonight.
> 
> According to you, immigration will reject my pr application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Yes he has pointed out very good point, you have to be very carefull about skill assessment dates, on the time of EOI lodgement you have to have skill assessment for particular occupation.


----------



## muz068

Yes, you are right. The ceiling only applies to 489 family sponsored and 189 according to iscah . They got a message from dibp which clarified what the meant when they stated that number has increased to 4777


----------



## Ahamudul

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes he has pointed out very good point, you have to be very carefull about skill assessment dates, on the time of EOI lodgement you have to have skill assessment for particular occupation.


Thank you for your reply. 

Yes, I have updated my EOI on the day I received my skill assessment. 

But, EOI effective date did not change. 

Obviously, my Auditor assessment date is in January but EOI effective date is 9/12/16.

So, you saying, my EOI will invitation will be rejected? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes, I have updated my EOI on the day I received my skill assessment.
> 
> But, EOI effective date did not change.
> 
> Obviously, my Auditor assessment date is in January but EOI effective date is 9/12/16.
> 
> So, you saying, my EOI will invitation will be rejected?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


I wish u all the very best , hope everything will go in your favour.


----------



## handyjohn

One of my over clever ex classmate did this in January and got refused as CO simply stated that it is clearly mentioned on skillselect webpage that skill assessment must be finalised before lodgement of EOI. Luckily after refusal he got another invitation in accountant and now his 189 is again under process. But according to him, another guy did the same and there was no objection in his visa application. So I think it all varies from case officer to case officer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> One of my over clever ex classmate did this in January and got refused as CO simply stated that it is clearly mentioned on skillselect webpage that skill assessment must be finalised before lodgement of EOI. Luckily after refusal he got another invitation in accountant and now his 189 is again under process. But according to him, another guy did the same and there was no objection in his visa application. So I think it all varies from case officer to case officer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 100% its all about luck, if someone is lucky enough then there is no problem.


----------



## davidlk03

handyjohn said:


> One of my over clever ex classmate did this in January and got refused as CO simply stated that it is clearly mentioned on skillselect webpage that skill assessment must be finalised before lodgement of EOI. Luckily after refusal he got another invitation in accountant and now his 189 is again under process. But according to him, another guy did the same and there was no objection in his visa application. So I think it all varies from case officer to case officer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what been pointing out don't take a risk with your future..


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Just to add to the NSW state invite discussion, they are taking time on accountants now even after sending the invite. I know they say after you submit to NSW invite the processing time is 12 weeks but I have never heard of someone having to actually wait for that long. Usually they confirm and DIBP invitation comes within 10 days or even 4 or 5 days, but I have been waiting for some time and they are being slow on closing out the state nominations as well. I think they looked at the 1st March rounds and slowing down on state nominations or perhaps their state quota is almost over. So if you are waiting for NSW invite could be some time they send it as maybe theu are clearing their current invited backlog to send more.


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant 70 points Oct 5 2016 received


----------



## davidlk03

Both the occupation moving in good pace,
I think DIBP might have rectified few issues with their invitation system.
Accountant 70 October 5
Auditor -15 dec


----------



## Rab nawaz

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points Oct 5 2016 received


Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.


----------



## davidlk03

Ahamudul said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> Did u get invited?


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.


Let's hope that's not the case today


----------



## Darshana

Rab nawaz said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 70 points Oct 5 2016 received
> 
> 
> 
> Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.
Click to expand...

That is scary!!


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.


I think its too early to say that lets see more confirmation.


----------



## Darshana

Darshana said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 70 points Oct 5 2016 received
> 
> 
> 
> Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is scary!!
Click to expand...

I mean the possibility of it being a double invite of course


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Let's hope that's not the case today


It is crystal clear 9 days no way this is impossible in one round.


----------



## Ange007

Rab nawaz said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 70 points Oct 5 2016 received
> 
> 
> 
> Congrts and one more double invitition round is detected.
Click to expand...

How can you justify that this is a double invite again? 
It could be 5-10 move for a normal round ???


----------



## woolee517

9 day movements? I wish it could be 14days again!! :anyway! Congratulations those who got invitations tonight


----------



## Ahamudul

davidlk03 said:


> Ahamudul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> 
> Did u get invited?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But very upset about what you just explained.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim i would still appreciate even thats a double round not a *Typo*


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But very upset about what you just explained.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> What us ur DoE n dnt b upset it was ur decision stick to it n pray , i wish u good luck that u get through
Click to expand...


----------



## davidlk03

Ahamudul said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. But very upset about what you just explained.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes just be careful of what you do as you will be pouring money and your effort wish u all the best
Click to expand...


----------



## Ahamudul

davidlk03 said:


> Ahamudul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes just be careful of what you do as you will be pouring money and your effort wish u all the best
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, where do I get some legitimate info about changing occupation on EOI.
> 
> Do you have any link?
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## omermena

congrats to everyone who got their INV


----------



## andreyx108b

guys what is double invite?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim i would still appreciate even thats a double round not a *Typo*


I may be wrong, i think there is a reason behind double invites, may be dibp want to see how many visas they have approved so far this year for accountants, because if they are going to used up quota in this month then they will have three months to finalised all cases,So, they might be in a position to see how many Invitations being wasted.
Note: This only my opinion, dibp never said that so you may disagree please share your thoughts.


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> guys what is double invite?


For accountants normally they send invites to 98 but now they are sending to 196 applicants.


----------



## davidlk03

I don't have any links but that's the reason of submitting EOI in the system when you have everything ready on your hand for example Naati, experience, academic certificates, PTE skill assessment otherwise anyone could create an EOI WITH 70 or 75 points and update it with same date of effect even though you haven't graduated or completed these.
And it says your personal information and all the information you provide in your EOI should be correct
But anyway concentrate on how you will be lodging the application and take a good advice of migration agents.


----------



## woolee517

Guys. I have been looking at your post for almost four months now. However I am still confused with some points. How did you guys know those whoes EOI on the 5th of Oct got invitation tonight ? Are you guys working at immigration agency? Are there any possibility for more movements tonight ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> Guys. I have been looking at your post for almost four months now. However I am still confused with some points. How did you guys know those whoes EOI on the 5th of Oct got invitation tonight ? Are you guys working at immigration agency? Are there any possibility for more movements tonight ? Thanks in advance!


So far confirmation is 5oct, lets wait for some more confirmations from other people.


----------



## Ahamudul

davidlk03 said:


> I don't have any links but that's the reason of submitting EOI in the system when you have everything ready on your hand for example Naati, experience, academic certificates, PTE skill assessment otherwise anyone could create an EOI WITH 70 or 75 points and update it with same date of effect even though you haven't graduated or completed these.
> And it says your personal information and all the information you provide in your EOI should be correct
> But anyway concentrate on how you will be lodging the application and take a good advice of migration agents.


Well, the scenario is, do I have skill assessment before updating EOI? Yes, I do.

But, the EOI system did not change my date of effect. 

From my side, I am clear. 
But, i am not aware of any other speculation which may affect my legitimacy. 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz, 
Did you read what i posted before, do you think this the case?


----------



## andreyx108b

Qasimkhan said:


> For accountants normally they send invites to 98 but now they are sending to 196 applicants.


Thanks got it.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ahamudul said:


> Well, the scenario is, do I have skill assessment before updating EOI? Yes, I do.
> 
> But, the EOI system did not change my date of effect.
> 
> From my side, I am clear.
> But, i am not aware of any other speculation which may affect my legitimacy.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Bro, don't get confused go ahead if you start thinking negatively then things will go
Negatively, be positive n pray thats what i can say.


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> Bro, don't get confused go ahead if you start thinking negatively then things will go
> Negatively, be positive n pray thats what i can say.


Just cheer up and be happy and prepare all your documents ahead as you have 60!days to lodge, and be positive lodge your applications with all the documents


----------



## natali-new

If u receive assessment today you should submit your eoi today or later. U can not start your queue in October but then add needed docs and still stay in the oct queue


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant 70 points Oct 9 Invited


----------



## Rab nawaz

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points Oct 9 Invited


Any doubt now guys ??


----------



## sidcannon

Surely a double round


----------



## abishma

Rab nawaz said:


> Any doubt now guys ??




Happy with the movement even if it's a double round or so. Much better than 1 day movement with "standard rounds"


----------



## Rab nawaz

abishma said:


> Happy with the movement even if it's a double round or so. Much better than 1 day movement with "standard rounds"


I dont know i should happy or not soon the ceiling will be finished heaps earlier than june and next FY will start with infinite backlog for 70s.


----------



## natali-new

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant 70 points Oct 9 Invited


What is the points for English ?


----------



## sidcannon

Cutoff could be raised to 75 points in that case


----------



## sidcannon

natali-new said:


> What is the points for English ?


Doesn't matter for 189 visa. Just need 70 points.


----------



## handyjohn

Qasimkhan said:


> I may be wrong, i think there is a reason behind double invites, may be dibp want to see how many visas they have approved so far this year for accountants, because if they are going to used up quota in this month then they will have three months to finalised all cases,So, they might be in a position to see how many Invitations being wasted.
> 
> Note: This only my opinion, dibp never said that so you may disagree please share your thoughts.




It can be a possibility as 189 invitation has an expiry of 60 days and after using up all 189 ceilings till 30 march, DIBP has a clear idea of unused invitations on 1 June. If this happens, there will be hundreds of unused invitations found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

sidcannon said:


> Surely a double round


Trying to catch thru the forum but could not . 
We talk abt double eoi for accountant and auditor?


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> It can be a possibility as 189 invitation has an expiry of 60 days and after using up all 189 ceilings till 30 march, DIBP has a clear idea of unused invitations on 1 June. If this happens, there will be hundreds of unused invitations found.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


N they may add wasted invitation to next ceiling if they dnt strik off accounting.


----------



## natali-new

sidcannon said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the points for English ?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter for 189 visa. Just need 70 points.[/QUOTE
> Just stay in queue and relax ))]
Click to expand...


----------



## sidcannon

natali-new said:


> sidcannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter for 189 visa. Just need 70 points.[/QUOTE
> Just stay in queue and relax ))]
> 
> 
> 
> If this can be called relaxing
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

My friend texted me he got invited accountant he is not sure about doe it would be 11/10 or 13/10 as he lodged through agent.


----------



## handyjohn

Qasimkhan said:


> N they may add wasted invitation to next ceiling if they dnt strik off accounting.




DIBP can issue unused invitations in June even though they decide to keep accountants on SOL list or no, an invitation remains valid for two months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> DIBP can issue unused invitations in June even though they decide to keep accountants on SOL list or no, an invitation remains valid for two months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes true, hope for the best


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP can issue unused invitations in June even though they decide to keep accountants on SOL list or no, an invitation remains valid for two months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yes true, hope for the best
Click to expand...

Let's hope


----------



## natali-new

Rab nawaz said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant 70 points Oct 9 Invited
> 
> 
> 
> Any doubt now guys ??
Click to expand...

Very slow queue. In other topics her I I see faster and faster movement


----------



## OctNovDec

I think Accounting is going through what Mechanical Engineering has had over the past couple of months. I wasn't following it very closely, but their ceiling is kind of stuck at 1400/1500 from the past 6-7 rounds now. That occupation as well is pro rata (70 points). 

There is a strange movement in their timeline. 

18 Jan - DOE 01/11
1 Feb - DOE 02/11
15 Feb - DOE 13/02
1 Mar - DOE 10/11

I guess the invitations have finally expired after being sent double over, and thus the left over invitations along with the rest of the ceiling are doing the trick here. Stay strong people, the unused invitations haven't gone to waste. I assume that more than 196 people were invited in the last round through the unused ones.


----------



## natali-new

OctNovDec said:


> I think Accounting is going through what Mechanical Engineering has had over the past couple of months. I wasn't following it very closely, but their ceiling is kind of stuck at 1400/1500 from the past 6-7 rounds now. That occupation as well is pro rata (70 points).
> 
> There is a strange movement in their timeline.
> 
> 18 Jan - DOE 01/11
> 1 Feb - DOE 02/11
> 15 Feb - DOE 13/02
> 1 Mar - DOE 10/11
> 
> I guess the invitations have finally expired after being sent double over, and thus the left over invitations along with the rest of the ceiling are doing the trick here. Stay strong people, the unused invitations haven't gone to waste. I assume that more than 196 people were invited in the last round through the unused ones.


Better to have this situation now in order to let invitations to expiry and return into the pool before 30/06


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> I think Accounting is going through what Mechanical Engineering has had over the past couple of months. I wasn't following it very closely, but their ceiling is kind of stuck at 1400/1500 from the past 6-7 rounds now. That occupation as well is pro rata (70 points).
> 
> There is a strange movement in their timeline.
> 
> 18 Jan - DOE 01/11
> 1 Feb - DOE 02/11
> 15 Feb - DOE 13/02
> 1 Mar - DOE 10/11
> 
> I guess the invitations have finally expired after being sent double over, and thus the left over invitations along with the rest of the ceiling are doing the trick here. Stay strong people, the unused invitations haven't gone to waste. I assume that more than 196 people were invited in the last round through the unused ones.


It will be more clear when qouta used up all , if DIBP keep sending invitations then it mrans invitationd not being wasted.


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> It will be more clear when qouta used up all , if DIBP keep sending invitations then it mrans invitationd not being wasted.


Trust me, Mech Engineering has been stuck on 1400/1500 since December. I had looked it up then for a friend, and that number has not moved till now.


----------



## natali-new

OctNovDec said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be more clear when qouta used up all , if DIBP keep sending invitations then it mrans invitationd not being wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, Mech Engineering has been stuck on 1400/1500 since December. I had looked it up then for a friend, and that number has not moved till now.
Click to expand...

Whey just waited for invitations to return ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> Trust me, Mech Engineering has been stuck on 1400/1500 since December. I had looked it up then for a friend, and that number has not moved till now.


If this is the case i bet there must be 500 more invitations


----------



## OctNovDec

natali-new said:


> Whey just waited for invitations to return ?


I don't know what they have done for sure. Mech Engg has been a rapidly moving occupation as well. They had issued 1280 invitations by the end of October itself.


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> I don't know what they have done for sure. Mech Engg has been a rapidly moving occupation as well. They had issued 1280 invitations by the end of October itself.


 Are you talking abot this(Industrial Mech Engg 1533 used 1439)?


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> Are you talking abot this(Industrial Mech Engg 1533 used 1439)?


Yup

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

I can guess there must be around 500-600 unused invitations in both accountants and auditors in FY2016-17. And this number is more than enough to clear all backlog of 70 pointers in this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

handyjohn said:


> I can guess there must be around 500-600 unused invitations in both accountants and auditors in FY2016-17. And this number is more than enough to clear all backlog of 70 pointers in this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i would rely on your expertise  waiting for 3-4-5 months is killing....


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> I can guess there must be around 500-600 unused invitations in both accountants and auditors in FY2016-17. And this number is more than enough to clear all backlog of 70 pointers in this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, yes couple of months could be clear


----------



## woolee517

According to previous posts here, there were more than 10 day movements this time as well. Thanks God!!!!! Congratulations those who got an invitation this round.


----------



## Bilawal009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Guys please withdraw all your other EOIS(189,190) lot of people have it, please take 2 minutes of your time logging in your other EOIS AND WITHDRAW it so it might create fair chance for others waiting..
IF YOU HAVE been invited today,
Thanks..


----------



## Ange007

I believe that this could be a single invitation round.. if we take the last round, nearly 30 days moved for the double invites. This round its about 13 days move which looks like 1 single round.
Other consequences if quota finishes early
- hugh backlog will be there for the new FY which accumulated from April,May,June

-possibly then DIBP will invite only 75pointers..no more 70s as if they continue current ceiling for next FY they can easily fill one round from 75s which is the hardest game..

Any thoughts?


----------



## jkfooty1

@Blackrider and other seniors

Any chance if you can please tell me do migration agents apply for state through any dedicated portal etc ? Because i don't know my agent is claiming he has already applied for few states incl TAS but they apply through dedicated portal ? I am but concerned dont know what portal is he talking about


----------



## chinkyjenn

handyjohn said:


> double 189 invitations in march and silence of NSW for accountants are two big reasons for my thinking that department has found a somehow effective arrangement to fix the double invitation scam. NSW will issue massive invitations in April and May to those who were leftover by 189 this year. And state sponsorship invitation has an expiry of 14 days so after 14 days, invitation will rolled over to next available applicant. currently NSW invited few accountants with superior and experience but in next massive rounds they have to consider superior with no experience and afterwards proficient and work experience and so on. I am fully optimistic regarding NSW 190 as they have to reach the level of 4000 before June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you are right =(

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

So now they've done 189 round... when do you think NsW will issue 190 invitations? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Chikeak

*Skillselect result 15/03/2017*

Hi guys!

I just want to share some information. I got lot of useful information from this site, so I want to do something for this page. EOI(subclass 189) submitted on 05/10/2106 based on 70 points, in the field of General Accounting. Invitation received on 15/03/2017. Hope it is useful for potential applicants.


Cheer


----------



## chinkyjenn

Chikeak said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I just want to share some information. I got lot of useful information from this site, so I want to do something for this page. EOI(subclass 189) submitted on 05/10/2106 based on 70 points, in the field of General Accounting. Invitation received on 15/03/2017. Hope it is useful for potential applicants.
> 
> 
> Cheer


Congratz!did you lodge eoi for 190 as well?


----------



## dannybne

I hope everyone would be aware that Occupation 2212: Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers does not feature in the 'Occupations Flagged for Removal 2016-17'.
I was of the impression that since it doesn't feature in the Flagged List, its being removed from the list is improbable.
However, on posing an enquiry to ISCAH in regards to this, I received the following reply:
_"DIBP and the Department of Education know that most applicants are able to get skills assessed in both so if Accountants comes off the SOL there is a good chance that Auditor will also come off. They are intrinsically linked

An occupation does not have to be on the flagged list to come off, that is only a guide."_


----------



## Qasimkhan

dannybne said:


> I hope everyone would be aware that Occupation 2212: Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers does not feature in the 'Occupations Flagged for Removal 2016-17'.
> I was of the impression that since it doesn't feature in the Flagged List, its being removed from the list is improbable.
> However, on posing an enquiry to ISCAH in regards to this, I received the following reply:
> _"DIBP and the Department of Education know that most applicants are able to get skills assessed in both so if Accountants comes off the SOL there is a good chance that Auditor will also come off. They are intrinsically linked
> 
> An occupation does not have to be on the flagged list to come off, that is only a guide."_


In my opinion, they won't take off accounting from SOL.


----------



## natali-new

Lot of 2613 were invited this round. I do hope we should wait for a big move next round. It's completely visible that there are lots of sleeping eoi in the system which are not used. It's impossible move for 14 days only!


----------



## natali-new

handyjohn said:


> double 189 invitations in march and silence of NSW for accountants are two big reasons for my thinking that department has found a somehow effective arrangement to fix the double invitation scam. NSW will issue massive invitations in April and May to those who were leftover by 189 this year. And state sponsorship invitation has an expiry of 14 days so after 14 days, invitation will rolled over to next available applicant. currently NSW invited few accountants with superior and experience but in next massive rounds they have to consider superior with no experience and afterwards proficient and work experience and so on. I am fully optimistic regarding NSW 190 as they have to reach the level of 4000 before June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nsw will not invite 70 pointers with proficient English. I guess there are lot 70 with superior (even with no experience). 
In this case DIPB should issue invitations to those how potentially will not be invited by nsw this year. In other way, again, we will lose lot of invitations


----------



## omermena

Do u guys think its the next round is the last one for this FY ?


----------



## natali-new

omermena said:


> Do u guys think its the next round is the last one for this FY ?


I hope no. But as per knowledge from this forum it's a high probability for that. 
But in the same time there is a very big queue- somewhere from October


----------



## Qasimkhan

omermena said:


> Do u guys think its the next round is the last one for this FY ?


For sure


----------



## handyjohn

Last repored accountant invitation is 9 oct and auditor 15 dec. I'm doubtful that it might be single invitation because we witnessed huge jumps in double invitations last time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woolee517

According to two big Chinese agencies, accountants who submitted their EOI on 11/10/2016 were invited this time!


----------



## sidcannon

Why is it considered a bad thing if the program year for Accountants closes early? It's the same people who are gonna get invited anyway isn't it


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> Last repored accountant invitation is 9 oct and auditor 15 dec. I'm doubtful that it might be single invitation because we witnessed huge jumps in double invitations last time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, last time cutoff date was 13-9-16 then it went back to August n on 1 march they
Sent double invites n cutoff date reached to 27/9/16 ( 14 days movement).


----------



## Qasimkhan

sidcannon said:


> Why is it considered a bad thing if the program year for Accountants closes early? It's the same people who are gonna get invited anyway isn't it


Because it will effect future applicants and people will start pushing their points to 75, due to 8 months backlog it would be hard to get invite with 70 points.


----------



## Chikeak

chinkyjenn said:


> Congratz!did you lodge eoi for 190 as well?


yes i did


----------



## chinkyjenn

Chikeak said:


> yes i did


Are you gonna withdraw your 190 now? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Guys please withdraw your other EOIS if you are invited in any one..


----------



## andreyx108b

natali-new said:


> If u receive assessment today you should submit your eoi today or later. U can not start your queue in October but then add needed docs and still stay in the oct queue




Same day is good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahamudul

chinkyjenn said:


> Are you gonna withdraw your 190 now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Why is the hurry??? 

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

Ahamudul said:


> Why is the hurry???
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


So that the queue gets cleared a bit and others get a fair chance to get an invite!


----------



## woolee517

Do you guys think that the next round will also move around 14 days ? Well I hope so.....


----------



## chinkyjenn

On the NSW invitation thread, one guy got an invitation today for accountant... only one??


----------



## chinkyjenn

Ahamudul said:


> Why is the hurry???
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Trolling ha?


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> On the NSW invitation thread, one guy got an invitation today for accountant... only one??


Someone did? What's to EOI date??


----------



## chinkyjenn

Darshana said:


> Someone did? What's to EOI date??


same like ours


----------



## davidlk03

Really it's pathetic how nsw is acting upon their invitations, it's almost a month and they are just waiting lot of 70 with superior to build up and they issue the invitations,what a crap they have made their system..


----------



## andreyx108b

woolee517 said:


> Do you guys think that the next round will also move around 14 days ? Well I hope so.....




Based on the pattern - yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

andreyx108b said:


> Based on the pattern - yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean? V189 or v190?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## caramelle

The one on 29th March?


----------



## caramelle

caramelle said:


> The one on 29th March?


 I mean the invitation round on 29th march might be the last one for the accountants this financial year?


----------



## Rab nawaz

davidlk03 said:


> Really it's pathetic how nsw is acting upon their invitations, it's almost a month and they are just waiting lot of 70 with superior to build up and they issue the invitations,what a crap they have made their system..


Nsw is killing accountant with slow poison, they are just inviting superior English along with maximum points so they can claim state is still open but in real they are just playing silly tricks to spark the cut offs.


----------



## omermena

Rab nawaz said:


> Nsw is killing accountant with slow poison, they are just inviting superior English along with maximum points so they can claim state is still open but in real they are just playing silly tricks to spark the cut offs.


ive been waiting on 190 since 24/1 70+5 with superior english, no exp .

I believe they have other criteria they are picking by , it is likely to be state universities and or experience.

anyhow , they are picky as you mentioned :|


----------



## Welshtone

sidcannon said:


> Why is it considered a bad thing if the program year for Accountants closes early? It's the same people who are gonna get invited anyway isn't it


If it closes say 2 months early and you did not get invited on 70 points, then come July you have 2 months of 75 pointers and above joining the queue ahead of you.

so those 70 pointers that benefit from the double invite rounds, do it at he expense of those that just miss out and have to wait longer


----------



## davidlk03

caramelle said:


> I mean the invitation round on 29th march might be the last one for the accountants this financial year?


I don't think so it's the last one, I beleieve this round was a single round 90% sure compared to the days divided by invitations last round and this round


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> Nsw is killing accountant with slow poison, they are just inviting superior English along with maximum points so they can claim state is still open but in real they are just playing silly tricks to spark the cut offs.


Believing one can be invited from state sponsorship has been the thing of past, at least it was confirmed before even with 55+5 accountant would get and invite in 3-4 months before the PTE was introduced
But the PTE has really messed up now, 
IELTS WAS quite tough to achieve even 6 for people
And messed up of because of the people putting multiple EOIs 
I am sure there would be more than 500-600 invitations wasted in each Accounting and auditor occupations


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Believing one can be invited from state sponsorship has been the thing of past, at least it was confirmed before even with 55+5 accountant would get and invite in 3-4 months before the PTE was introduced
> But the PTE has really messed up now,
> IELTS WAS quite tough to achieve even 6 for people
> And messed up of because of the people putting multiple EOIs
> I am sure there would be more than 500-600 invitations wasted in each Accounting and auditor occupations


Yes , thats what i mentioned many times over here, but i think things gona be smooth soon as i read one article stating that new changes in july would be in favour of onshore applicants.


----------



## davidlk03

For example accountant when it had double invitations it move like 15-16 days and this round it moved just 8 days till october 5 I think so,
196 by 16-12.25 EOI PER DAY
AND 98 by 8- 12.25 EOI PER DAY and if you compare other EOI's it brings near same results


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes , thats what i mentioned many times over here, but i think things gona be smooth soon as i read one article stating that new changes in july would be in favour of onshore applicants.


I give you thousand likes man but that won't be the case even they said 2016 would be easier for people but nothing,any info abt that at least 189 0r 190 should have been in favour of onshore applicants otherwise what's the point of coming here and spending tons of money work like ****, pay the tax earn a Australian degree and still you are stranded out ..


----------



## woolee517

I don't think it only moved 8 days. According to two biggest Chinese agencies including Newstart said that 15 days moved which was up to those who submitted their EOI on the 11st of October.


----------



## Welshtone

handyjohn said:


> Last repored accountant invitation is 9 oct and auditor 15 dec. I'm doubtful that it might be single invitation because we witnessed huge jumps in double invitations last time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was a double round looking at all the other pro rata occupations but I can't say for certain. You can't go by last months jump of 31 days - 14 days is a huge jump in itself. That big jump on 1st March was after it went backwards - the previous date of effect had already been to 13th September 2016

Maybe there are less EOIs in September, November as most June Graduates would have got into the system in July and August - this is why I can't say for sure it was a double round as there are too many variables. If it was a double, no more 70 point invites until July earliest, if it was a single, then another final single invite for 29th March. Auditors are OK for another couple of invites


----------



## andreyx108b

chinkyjenn said:


> What do you mean? V189 or v190?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


sc189. 

sc190 NSW is unpredictable


----------



## davidlk03

woolee517 said:


> I don't think it only moved 8 days. According to two biggest Chinese agencies including Newstart said that 15 days moved which was up to those who submitted their EOI on the 11st of October.


I haven't seen NEWSSTARS REPORTING ACCOUNTING invited to till 11 October. Have . Been watching closely, where did you get that info??


----------



## andreyx108b

woolee517 said:


> I don't think it only moved 8 days. According to two biggest Chinese agencies including Newstart said that 15 days moved which was up to those who submitted their EOI on the 11st of October.


This is false info. 100%

Based on the fact we have this is confirmed. Unless they only picked up guys from this biggest Chinese agency  which is naturally impossible


----------



## Ku_

Waiting for invite for accountants is getting frustrating!!


----------



## davidlk03

andreyx108b said:


> This is false info. 100%
> 
> Based on the fact we have this is confirmed. Unless they only picked up guys from this biggest Chinese agency  which is naturally impossible


I have been checking newstars and checked it again there is no any reporting of 11th October Accounting invited, they too have the info of 5 October accounting no more than that


----------



## natali-new

Could you pls clarify for me. 
If the person submitted eoi, then got invite and then didn't use It (as already applied thru other eoi). The invitation will expire. But What will happen with eoi !? It will back to the queue or will be like closed/completed?


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> Could you pls clarify for me.
> If the person submitted eoi, then got invite and then didn't use It (as already applied thru other eoi). The invitation will expire. But What will happen with eoi !? It will back to the queue or will be like closed/completed?


It will be pushed back to the queue again and once expired it will be reissued again after 60 days unless they withdraw it or after 2 invitations for the same EOI it will expire or be removed


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could you pls clarify for me.
> If the person submitted eoi, then got invite and then didn't use It (as already applied thru other eoi). The invitation will expire. But What will happen with eoi !? It will back to the queue or will be like closed/completed?
> 
> 
> 
> It will be pushed back to the queue again and once expired it will be reissued again after 60 days unless they withdraw it or after 2 invitations for the same EOI it will expire or be removed
Click to expand...

I wish that invitation to be sent to each eoi once. If expired or not used, the applicant should submitted the new eoi and stay at the end of the queue.


----------



## Ku_

natali-new said:


> Could you pls clarify for me.
> If the person submitted eoi, then got invite and then didn't use It (as already applied thru other eoi). The invitation will expire. But What will happen with eoi !? It will back to the queue or will be like closed/completed?


If you know someone who is in this situation pls ask them to withdraw their EOI if they no longer wish to use it!


----------



## Ku_

Do the SC 190 invites happen the same way as SC 189? or the invites are sent out randomly without any order of date of application?


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> I wish that invitation to be sent to each eoi once. If expired or not used, the applicant should submitted the new eoi and stay at the end of the queue.


I wish it would be the case, and the invitation be valid for 30 days instead of 60


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish that invitation to be sent to each eoi once. If expired or not used, the applicant should submitted the new eoi and stay at the end of the queue.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it would be the case, and the invitation be valid for 30 days instead of 60
Click to expand...

It could be very fair and logical !


----------



## chinkyjenn

Ku_ said:


> Waiting for invite for accountants is getting frustrating!!


I feel it too =(

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Ku_ said:


> Do the SC 190 invites happen the same way as SC 189? or the invites are sent out randomly without any order of date of application?


Totally different state choose candidates manually, while 189 is totally computerised 
Selection.


----------



## woolee517

My friend is working at Newstart. They said those who submitted their EOI on the 11/10/2016 were Invited. It's a true fact!


----------



## azerty

woolee517 said:


> My friend is working at Newstart. They said those who submitted their EOI on the 11/10/2016 were Invited. It's a true fact!


I can confirm that Newstars wrote
Accountants: 2016/10/11
Auditors:2016/12/15

Report

Are there people not being invited before those dates?


----------



## Ku_

Qasimkhan said:


> Totally different state choose candidates manually, while 189 is totally computerised
> Selection.


Thanks for the clarifying. :fingerscrossed: they send out invites soon!


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for invite for accountants is getting frustrating!!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel it too =(
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Have faith... I strongly believe (hope  ) tomorrow is "the day"


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> Have faith... I strongly believe (hope  ) tomorrow is "the day"


I hope so too!!!!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## zia_karim49

Hello Experts,
My eoi is updated for external auditor at 70 points on 18th January (for 189). Do I have a chance of getting a invite? When should I expect one?
Thanks in advance


----------



## azerty

zia_karim49 said:


> Hello Experts,
> My eoi is updated for external auditor at 70 points on 18th January (for 189). Do I have a chance of getting a invite? When should I expect one?
> Thanks in advance


You should probably check back when the march 15 report comes out. It's a question of where the cutoff will be at the ceiling.


----------



## Nomaddie

Welshtone said:


> sidcannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it considered a bad thing if the program year for Accountants closes early? It's the same people who are gonna get invited anyway isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> If it closes say 2 months early and you did not get invited on 70 points, then come July you have 2 months of 75 pointers and above joining the queue ahead of you.
> 
> so those 70 pointers that benefit from the double invite rounds, do it at he expense of those that just miss out and have to wait longer
Click to expand...

I am also confused by the concerns surrounding double invites and sit in the camp that views it as a positive thing. It means the backlog is getting cleared. The quicker the dates move on the better. The slower it moves, the more chance there is of others with more points joining the queue ahead of you. Were it not for double invites, the cut off would be further back and those with 75 points that were going to join, still will anyway. But at least some 70 points get a chance before they do.


----------



## Welshtone

Nomaddie said:


> I am also confused by the concerns surrounding double invites and sit in the camp that views it as a positive thing. It means the backlog is getting cleared. The quicker the dates move on the better. The slower it moves, the more chance there is of others with more points joining the queue ahead of you. Were it not for double invites, the cut off would be further back and those with 75 points that were going to join, still will anyway. But at least some 70 points get a chance before they do.


It is good for 70 pointers as many will be getting invites before July when they would have been after with single invites - no big deal maybe as long as it stays on SOL with a similar or greater ceiling. A double invite is worth more than double the places for the 70 pointers e.g.

lets say 38 new 75 pointers and above join the system every fortnight - 38 invites go to them and 60 to the 70 point queue, a Double invite means 38 go to the new high scorers and 158 go to the 70 point queue - so it means much more than double the benefit for the 70 pointers - the losers will be those 75 pointers and above that join the system after it closes and before it reopens in July (we hoe it reopens in July)


----------



## Rab nawaz

Welshtone said:


> It is good for 70 pointers as many will be getting invites before July when they would have been after with single invites - no big deal maybe as long as it stays on SOL with a similar or greater ceiling. A double invite is worth more than double the places for the 70 pointers e.g.
> 
> lets say 38 new 75 pointers and above join the system every fortnight - 38 invites go to them and 60 to the 70 point queue, a Double invite means 38 go to the new high scorers and 158 go to the 70 point queue - so it means much more than double the benefit for the 70 pointers - the losers will be those 75 pointers and above that join the system after it closes and before it reopens in July (we hoe it reopens in July)


Maximum pointers can easily jump into 190 even the ceiling will be finished but 2
Months of bonus backlog along with previous backog wil swallow most of the 70s on the spot.


----------



## Nomaddie

Welshtone said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also confused by the concerns surrounding double invites and sit in the camp that views it as a positive thing. It means the backlog is getting cleared. The quicker the dates move on the better. The slower it moves, the more chance there is of others with more points joining the queue ahead of you. Were it not for double invites, the cut off would be further back and those with 75 points that were going to join, still will anyway. But at least some 70 points get a chance before they do.
> 
> 
> 
> It is good for 70 pointers as many will be getting invites before July when they would have been after with single invites - no big deal maybe as long as it stays on SOL with a similar or greater ceiling. A double invite is worth more than double the places for the 70 pointers e.g.
> 
> lets say 38 new 75 pointers and above join the system every fortnight - 38 invites go to them and 60 to the 70 point queue, a Double invite means 38 go to the new high scorers and 158 go to the 70 point queue - so it means much more than double the benefit for the 70 pointers - the losers will be those 75 pointers and above that join the system after it closes and before it reopens in July (we hoe it reopens in July)
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## andreyx108b

azerty said:


> I can confirm that Newstars wrote
> 
> Accountants: 2016/10/11
> 
> Auditors:2016/12/15
> 
> 
> 
> Report
> 
> 
> 
> Are there people not being invited before those dates?




Lets wait for official results. Looks very much incorrect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

andreyx108b said:


> Lets wait for official results. Looks very much incorrect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, let's wait for the results.


----------



## davidlk03

Something is really wrong with Nsw, it's totally unfair at least they should have conducted 2 rounds in a month, but they completely go on silence for weeks and months and then when the people with points build up, they invite in few numbers, and they invite people from anywhere they like where people are left behind months with the same points and same same level of English, only god know their selection criteria, people get invited from February whereas there are people waithing from OCT NOV DEC JANUARY, with superior 70 points

They have just destryoyed and completely messed up the invitaions by introducing skill select, 
At least before there wasn't a problem like double EOI's double invitaions, people got approved and nominated only once,
But as of today people have 5-6 invitations on hand..
Really hate those people who does that sick and tired, even if you got invitaions just send and email and to withdraw the EOI's.. or manually withdraw yourself,,


----------



## chinkyjenn

davidlk03 said:


> Something is really wrong with Nsw, it's totally unfair at least they should have conducted 2 rounds in a month, but they completely go on silence for weeks and months and then when the people with points build up, they invite in few numbers, and they invite people from anywhere they like where people are left behind months with the same points and same same level of English, only god know their selection criteria, people get invited from February whereas there are people waithing from OCT NOV DEC JANUARY, with superior 70 points
> 
> They have just destryoyed and completely messed up the invitaions by introducing skill select,
> At least before there wasn't a problem like double EOI's double invitaions, people got approved and nominated only once,
> But as of today people have 5-6 invitations on hand..
> Really hate those people who does that sick and tired, even if you got invitaions just send and email and to withdraw the EOI's.. or manually withdraw yourself,,



I know I am frustated too
Some people who just lodged their EOI in Feb got the invite right away whereas some are still waiting from Dec to get invitations  

I am hoping today they will issue some invitations though

Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## omermena

Anything from nsw today ? Anyone ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

omermena said:


> Anything from nsw today ? Anyone ?


Looks another boring Friday.


----------



## nand_sumitra

*Clarity required*

Dear Members,

Need an urgent help.

I have received the Positive Academic Assessment from CPA for my brother. I had word with few people who told me that you also have to get the Work experience assessment from the assessing body (i.e. CPA Australia). The reason they made for this is to claim the work experience point at the time of EOI. In the absence of this work experience assessment, he will not be able to claim point for his work experience.

Please guide.

Regards


----------



## dannybne

nand_sumitra said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need an urgent help.
> 
> I have received the Positive Academic Assessment from CPA for my brother. I had word with few people who told me that you also have to get the Work experience assessment from the assessing body (i.e. CPA Australia). The reason they made for this is to claim the work experience point at the time of EOI. In the absence of this work experience assessment, he will not be able to claim point for his work experience.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards


Check out this link:

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment


----------



## Qasimkhan

nand_sumitra said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need an urgent help.
> 
> I have received the Positive Academic Assessment from CPA for my brother. I had word with few people who told me that you also have to get the Work experience assessment from the assessing body (i.e. CPA Australia). The reason they made for this is to claim the work experience point at the time of EOI. In the absence of this work experience assessment, he will not be able to claim point for his work experience.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards


Well work experience assessment is not required by the DIBP, however, it is good to get work experience assessment, SO, its totally up to you now how you go with that.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ATO, Immigration vulnerable to cyber attacks, ANAO report finds


----------



## omermena

Qasimkhan said:


> ATO, Immigration vulnerable to cyber attacks, ANAO report finds


Why am i not surprised ....


----------



## natali-new

andreyx108b said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that Newstars wrote
> 
> Accountants: 2016/10/11
> 
> Auditors:2016/12/15
> 
> 
> 
> Report
> 
> 
> 
> Are there people not being invited before those dates?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets wait for official results. Looks very much incorrect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Why so? Which cutoff dates you foresee ?)


----------



## nand_sumitra

Hi,

Thanks for responding. In case if he don't go for an experience assessed through assessing authority, then how can he claim points for his work experience.

Also, What are the advantages, if he goes with the work assessment.


Regards


----------



## nand_sumitra

Hi dannybne,

I have been to the CPA link, but the thing is still not clear to me that whether my brother can claim point for his work experience without getting his employment assessed by CPA. Here what is mentioned in CPA link.

Skilled employment assessment 


CPA Australia’s assessment of your work history *can be used to claim points for skilled employment*. *This is an optional component *to the general skills assessment. 

Criteria

Work experience or employment claims will only be considered if you receive (or have previously received) a positive skills assessment under your nominated occupation by CPA Australia.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Iscah just updated their fb post 
Accountant 12/10/16 invited as well.


----------



## woolee517

That's fantastic news  thank you for your information


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> That's fantastic news  thank you for your information


Your DOE is 14/10/16 ??


----------



## woolee517

Sorry I don't know how to reply to you on this website. I submitted my EOI is in the middle of October as well. I hope I can get some luck next time!


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> Sorry I don't know how to reply to you on this website. I submitted my EOI is in the middle of October as well. I hope I can get some luck next time!


There is an option reply with quote, you can click on this button and reply to relevant post, yes for sure you would get an ITA next round. All the very best mate.


----------



## natali-new

woolee517 said:


> That's fantastic news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your information


Not so fantastic. The queue should move faster


----------



## Welshtone

nand_sumitra said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Need an urgent help.
> 
> I have received the Positive Academic Assessment from CPA for my brother. I had word with few people who told me that you also have to get the Work experience assessment from the assessing body (i.e. CPA Australia). The reason they made for this is to claim the work experience point at the time of EOI. In the absence of this work experience assessment, he will not be able to claim point for his work experience.
> 
> Please guide.
> 
> Regards


Getting work experience recognised by CPA makes it a bit more certain that DIBP will accept it for the claimed experience points. So it depends on how confidant he is on proving he has been working as a skilled Accountant. If his job is Accountant wit ha firm of Accountants, then that should be OK. If he works for a small company, there is no need for Financial Reports and Director Report and audited accounts for ASIC and it is then less likely to be accepted that he is working as an Accountant - DIBP may find he is working as a bookkeeper and refuse the points claimed and the visa application

This is from the ASIC website:

A proprietary company is defined as being large or small. 

Large proprietary company

A proprietary company is defined as large for a financial year if it satisfies at least two of the following paragraphs:

the consolidated revenue for the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $25 million or more

the value of the consolidated gross assets at the end of the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $12.5 million or more, and

the company and any entities it controls have 50 or more employees at the end of the financial year.

Large proprietary companies must prepare and lodge a financial report and a directors’ report for each financial year. The accounts must be audited unless ASIC grants relief.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Any News guys?
No News is a good news 😜


----------



## omermena

Qasimkhan said:


> Any News guys?
> No News is a good news 😜


No news, but we can start a guessing game how far next round will hit ....

i'll start . Oct 26th


----------



## Rab nawaz

omermena said:


> No news, but we can start a guessing game how far next round will hit ....
> 
> i'll start . Oct 26th


In that case get ready for 75 points from 1st of july.😪😪


----------



## Qasimkhan

omermena said:


> No news, but we can start a guessing game how far next round will hit ....
> 
> i'll start . Oct 26th


Hope they cross more than that


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> In that case get ready for 75 points from 1st of july.😪😪


All depends on occupation ceiling, lets see


----------



## handyjohn

Folks Who are waiting for NSW should be ready for huge number of invites in April and May as almost all prorated occupation ceilings will be reached in march. DIBP deliberately arranged this because a large number of 190 invitations have also been wasted and states especially NSW is far behind its target. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woolee517

As I submitted my EOI in October, I am getting so nervous everyday... I hope many people can have chances this time!


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> Folks Who are waiting for NSW should be ready for huge number of invites in April and May as almost all prorated occupation ceilings will be reached in march. DIBP deliberately arranged this because a large number of 190 invitations have also been wasted and states especially NSW is far behind its target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope this is the case, if state does a big round i am sure there will be sufficient movement in cutoff date.


----------



## sidcannon

handyjohn said:


> Folks Who are waiting for NSW should be ready for huge number of invites in April and May as almost all prorated occupation ceilings will be reached in march. DIBP deliberately arranged this because a large number of 190 invitations have also been wasted and states especially NSW is far behind its target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Iscah guys are saying that NSW will mostly invite the 75+5 folks after the ceilings are reached in 189 

Hope you are right


----------



## Welshtone

handyjohn said:


> Folks Who are waiting for NSW should be ready for huge number of invites in April and May as almost all prorated occupation ceilings will be reached in march. DIBP deliberately arranged this because a large number of 190 invitations have also been wasted and states especially NSW is far behind its target.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is that when Accountants close off early, those with 75 +5, 80 + 5, 85 +5 etc, will be applying for 190 NSW sponsorship too.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Welshtone said:


> Problem is that when Accountants close off early, those with 75 +5, 80 + 5, 85 +5 etc, will be applying for 190 NSW sponsorship too.


Yes right but it is good for future applicants if DIBP don't take off accounting from the SOL.


----------



## Welshtone

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes right but it is good for future applicants if DIBP don't take off accounting from the SOL.


No argument with that statement - 100% agree


----------



## handyjohn

I don't think so that mostly 75+5 lodge their 190 after 29 march. Reason is quite simple, it takes about 1-2 months for NSW to approve application. And according to past experience, some people were ready to wait for 189 invitation even after 190 approval. So I don't think so mostly 75 pointers will join 190 queue when it's almost sure they will go through in July depending on next SOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes right but it is good for future applicants if DIBP don't take off accounting from the SOL.


I have high doubts that they will remove Accountants from SOL. I was going through the department of education site where we publish the reports of different assessing bodies about their recommendation of whether to remove a certain occupation or not, both CPA and CA have expressed "anger and concern" about putting Accountant into the review list. IPA however, has said they are ok with anything lol however have suggested that the points be raised for accountants. That CPA and CA report also mentioned that about 20,000 jobs will be available on average each year for the near future, the source being some government statistics and hence it is very unlikely they will remove us. Probably will make it 75.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

handyjohn said:


> I don't think so that mostly 75+5 lodge their 190 after 29 march. Reason is quite simple, it takes about 1-2 months for NSW to approve application. And according to past experience, some people were ready to wait for 189 invitation even after 190 approval. So I don't think so mostly 75 pointers will join 190 queue when it's almost sure they will go through in July depending on next SOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why NSW takes longer to approve Accountant invitation application when other occupations get it so quickly. Just today someone received they NSW application approval when they submitted their documents on 6th March. I also submitted on 6th but no sign of approval till now.


----------



## handyjohn

A slight reduction in ceiling will be enough to raise required points upto 75-80 in next FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I have high doubts that they will remove Accountants from SOL. I was going through the department of education site where we publish the reports of different assessing bodies about their recommendation of whether to remove a certain occupation or not, both CPA and CA have expressed "anger and concern" about putting Accountant into the review list. IPA however, has said they are ok with anything lol however have suggested that the points be raised for accountants. That CPA and CA report also mentioned that about 20,000 jobs will be available on average each year for the near future, the source being some government statistics and hence it is very unlikely they will remove us. Probably will make it 75.


According to DIBP, if someone has 60 points then he or she is eligible for PR , in my view it not the department who will raise the point, its all about applicants who are trying hard to increase points, i do agree with that all accounting bodies in favour of
Accountants to be in next SOL.


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> A slight reduction in ceiling will be enough to raise required points upto 75-80 in next FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree on that part if they reduce no of seats then there will be big mess of accountants.


----------



## natali-new

They should anyhow to separate 190 and 189 invitation rounds in order to minimize quantity of doublicated Eoi. 

DIPB invitation system is quite stupid and doesn't let the queue to move. They should minimize quantity of people who got 190 but still wait for 189. Probable if one eoi issued all other pending eoi should be freezen


----------



## andreyx108b

natali-new said:


> They should anyhow to separate 190 and 189 invitation rounds in order to minimize quantity of doublicated Eoi.
> 
> DIPB invitation system is quite stupid and doesn't let the queue to move. They should minimize quantity of people who got 190 but still wait for 189. Probable if one eoi issued all other pending eoi should be freezen




They are not related at all, how else to separate these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

andreyx108b said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should anyhow to separate 190 and 189 invitation rounds in order to minimize quantity of doublicated Eoi.
> 
> DIPB invitation system is quite stupid and doesn't let the queue to move. They should minimize quantity of people who got 190 but still wait for 189. Probable if one eoi issued all other pending eoi should be freezen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not related at all, how else to separate these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

The best here is to freeze all eoi for one passport after any first eoi issued.


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> The best here is to freeze all eoi for one passport after any first eoi issued.


And then if he doesn't use up that EOI, which he has enough time to do,only after the expiry next invitation to be issued..because he will be applying for Permanent residence from that EOI and only 1 PR can be granted at a time..
Doesn't matter if they receive 190 or 189 but once the state nomination has been approved shouldn't be allowed for another invitation,


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> The best here is to freeze all eoi for one passport after any first eoi issued.
> 
> 
> 
> And then if he doesn't use up that EOI, which he has enough time to do,only after the expiry next invitation to be issued..because he will be applying for Permanent residence from that EOI and only 1 PR can be granted at a time..
> Doesn't matter if they receive 190 or 189 but once the state nomination has been approved shouldn't be allowed for another invitation,
Click to expand...

If the invitation expired and was not used the applicant should start from very beggining. Submit the new eoi and stay in the end of queue


----------



## shailsol

Acacia March Skillselect review

"The General Skilled Migration program certainly appears to be behind planning levels.
Much will depend on the Department of Immigration's reaction to this. Options they could consider would be:

Raising the occupational ceiling for pro rata occupations - this would meet the program and result in lower points requirements for an invitation

Relaxing the restriction on pro rata occupations applying for family sponsored 489s - this would probably still not meet the planning level for the program, but would be a boon for people with permanent resident relatives in Australia

Do nothing - in this case, we can expect the number of pro rata invitations to be increased in the short term to attempt to get closer to program numbers"

How likely is DIBP to consider this options???


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hey qasim can we assess for corporate tresurer as well??


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey qasim can we assess for corporate tresurer as well??


Not sure, but it is not on any list


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey qasim can we assess for corporate tresurer as well??




Don't think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hash1112

Hey guys, I have currently got skills assessment for accountant through CPA. I was wondering if I can get assessed as an external auditor through IPA. Is it possible to apply for multiple occupations?
Pardon me if this has question has already been answered. I just can't get a clear answer from the immigration.

Regards,
Harish


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hash1112 said:


> Hey guys, I have currently got skills assessment for accountant through CPA. I was wondering if I can get assessed as an external auditor through IPA. Is it possible to apply for multiple occupations?
> Pardon me if this has question has already been answered. I just can't get a clear answer from the immigration.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish


Yes you can apply for an other assessment n you can lodge EOIs for both.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Hash1112 said:


> Hey guys, I have currently got skills assessment for accountant through CPA. I was wondering if I can get assessed as an external auditor through IPA. Is it possible to apply for multiple occupations?
> Pardon me if this has question has already been answered. I just can't get a clear answer from the immigration.
> 
> Regards,
> Harish


Yes definetly!


----------



## Hash1112

Thanks guys


----------



## nand_sumitra

Welshtone said:


> Getting work experience recognised by CPA makes it a bit more certain that DIBP will accept it for the claimed experience points. So it depends on how confidant he is on proving he has been working as a skilled Accountant. If his job is Accountant wit ha firm of Accountants, then that should be OK. If he works for a small company, there is no need for Financial Reports and Director Report and audited accounts for ASIC and it is then less likely to be accepted that he is working as an Accountant - DIBP may find he is working as a bookkeeper and refuse the points claimed and the visa application
> 
> This is from the ASIC website:
> 
> A proprietary company is defined as being large or small.
> 
> Large proprietary company
> 
> A proprietary company is defined as large for a financial year if it satisfies at least two of the following paragraphs:
> 
> 
> the consolidated revenue for the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $25 million or more
> 
> the value of the consolidated gross assets at the end of the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $12.5 million or more, and
> 
> the company and any entities it controls have 50 or more employees at the end of the financial year.
> 
> Large proprietary companies must prepare and lodge a financial report and a directors’ report for each financial year. The accounts must be audited unless ASIC grants relief.


He is working as with a TOP Indian Listed Companies with and Annual turnover in excess of USD 5 billion dollars.

I hope his employer experience letter from HR and Immediate manager would be accepted by Govt. of Australia.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Guys ready for big round from state at the end of March or start of April.


----------



## shailsol

Qasimkhan said:


> Guys ready for big round from state at the end of March or start of April.


Can you reveal the source?

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

shailsol said:


> Can you reveal the source?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


At the moment even dibp and states dont have any source what they are doing.


----------



## Nomaddie

nand_sumitra said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting work experience recognised by CPA makes it a bit more certain that DIBP will accept it for the claimed experience points. So it depends on how confidant he is on proving he has been working as a skilled Accountant. If his job is Accountant wit ha firm of Accountants, then that should be OK. If he works for a small company, there is no need for Financial Reports and Director Report and audited accounts for ASIC and it is then less likely to be accepted that he is working as an Accountant - DIBP may find he is working as a bookkeeper and refuse the points claimed and the visa application
> 
> This is from the ASIC website:
> 
> A proprietary company is defined as being large or small.
> 
> Large proprietary company
> 
> A proprietary company is defined as large for a financial year if it satisfies at least two of the following paragraphs:
> 
> 
> the consolidated revenue for the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $25 million or more
> 
> the value of the consolidated gross assets at the end of the financial year of the company and any entities it controls is $12.5 million or more, and
> 
> the company and any entities it controls have 50 or more employees at the end of the financial year.
> 
> Large proprietary companies must prepare and lodge a financial report and a directors? report for each financial year. The accounts must be audited unless ASIC grants relief.
> 
> 
> 
> He is working as with a TOP Indian Listed Companies with and Annual turnover in excess of USD 5 billion dollars.
> 
> I hope his employer experience letter from HR and Immediate manager would be accepted by Govt. of Australia.
Click to expand...

In that case, I wouldn't bother paying the fee for the assessment if I was confident my experience was relevant. DIBP will still perform their own checks regardless. The only benefit of obtaining such an experience assessment is really for those who are uncertain of what experience can count towards a claim for points. I didn't know that at the time of paying for my assessment, had I known, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## natali-new

How do you consider how many accountants are waiting for invitations in general and how many with 70+ points? Abt 2000 persons with 70+, I guess.


----------



## andreyx108b

shailsol said:


> Can you reveal the source?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk




Imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

State can do big round on following dates if not then forget about 190 invites in this FY
1) 31/03/17
2) 28/04/2017


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> State can do big round on following dates if not then forget about 190 invites in this FY
> 1) 31/03/17
> 2) 28/04/2017


I think we need to give up with states as the way they acting this time, if they had done that there would be lot of 70's cleared up by this time comparing previous year on the same time


----------



## chinkyjenn

davidlk03 said:


> I think we need to give up with states as the way they acting this time, if they had done that there would be lot of 70's cleared up by this time comparing previous year on the same time


But I am still hoping to see some today!


----------



## Hopeisalive

chinkyjenn said:


> But I am still hoping to see some today!



Hi there, sorry i I'm going a bit off topic. I have attempted PTE exams 3-4 times, but always lag behind by 1 2 mark in the reading & writing section. Could you please send some content or material thru which i can score 79+, help will be appreciated. thnx


----------



## Darshana

Qasimkhan said:


> State can do big round on following dates if not then forget about 190 invites in this FY
> 1) 31/03/17
> 2) 28/04/2017


What makes you mention these days specifically??


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Darshana said:


> What makes you mention these days specifically??


Probably because these are the dates after the 189 invites. Also states tend to send invites after 189 rounds.


----------



## handyjohn

All prorated occupation ceilings will be reached till the end of this month. I'm pretty sure State will play lonely and openly from April to June. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

handyjohn said:


> All prorated occupation ceilings will be reached till the end of this month. I'm pretty sure State will play lonely and openly from April to June.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by play openly? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi there, sorry i I'm going a bit off topic. I have attempted PTE exams 3-4 times, but always lag behind by 1 2 mark in the reading & writing section. Could you please send some content or material thru which i can score 79+, help will be appreciated. thnx


You can private message me... i think it is better to ask this question in pte-a exam thread though =)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

Any invitation form state today? ??


----------



## abezverkhiy

Hi All,
Would like to see feedback from experienced applicants. My case:
Accountant, English level of 7+ EILTS, skills confirmed by CPA AU, experience of 10+ years (also confirmed), seeking for nomination from NSW.
So I submitted my EOI on Dec 16 2016, 14 weeks ago indicating that I am seeking for NSW nomination. I since then nothing. I read that for my profession it takes about 18 weeks of waiting for invitation which has not expired yet. 
My questions:
- is 18 weeks still the case or it got longer? Any accountant nominated recently can confirm that?
- preliminary assessment (the one made by the SkillSelect system at time of filing EOI) gives me 70 points. Looks good but what worries me is that they include 5 points for nomination in this 70 points. But how can they include points for nomination which has not been awarded yet??? Is this normal to award you points prior the fact of nomination to be approved by the state???
I tried to contact immigration department to clarify but they all send me to someone else who sends me to another party etc. A vicious circle.
Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## mbilal1265

Yes you can, but if you have 70 points then wait for your turn 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Sushev said:


> Any invitation form state today? ??


Someone from a different occupation said he received it today... But that's the only case known. Immitrackers shows none


----------



## Sushev

Darshana said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any invitation form state today? ??
> 
> 
> 
> Someone from a different occupation said he received it today... But that's the only case known. Immitrackers shows none
Click to expand...

Umm.. i dont know whether start trying to increase my points to 75 or wait for state to start giving away the invitations.. big confusio .


----------



## Abood

15th March results out. around 200 invites sent cut off date 12 Oct. more than 13 days movement. at least some good news. 

15 March 2017 round results


----------



## Darshana

189 for accountants has been updated. 12th October was the last call for 70 and 2296 is the total so far... Indeed was a double round!!
But wondering why the page says 12th April is the next round... Shouldn't it be 29th March?? It still shows 15th March as current round


----------



## davidlk03

Why is the next round 12 April??


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Why is the next round 12 April??


May be they don't wana utilised whole quota early.


----------



## natali-new

Darshana said:


> 189 for accountants has been updated. 12th October was the last call for 70 and 2296 is the total so far... Indeed was a double round!!
> But wondering why the page says 12th April is the next round... Shouldn't it be 29th March?? It still shows 15th March as current round


If it's double round can we expect that during next round 2296 will turn to 2100, as the example ? I am sure that in fact not all 2296 persons used their invitations


----------



## Ku_

I think we should just pray that Accountant stays on the SOL! Lost all hopes of getting an invite this year atleast!

Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
EOI submitted: 19/05/2016- 65 Points +5
EOI updated: 21/11/2016- 60 Points +5
EOI updated: 03/03/2017- 70 Points +5
Age:25
English:20
Education:15
Experience 10


----------



## azerty

I noticed that 2339 and 2631 went over the ceiling, which is curious.


----------



## natali-new

Or another option is also possible- they would like to wait for invitation expiration and return some invitations in the 2296 pool and invite more people


----------



## natali-new

azerty said:


> I noticed that 2339 and 2631 went over the ceiling, which is curious.


Really I see the same


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I noticed that 2339 and 2631 went over the ceiling, which is curious.


May be lapsed invitation back to quota, what u think?


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that 2339 and 2631 went over the ceiling, which is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> May be lapsed invitation back to quota, what u think?
Click to expand...

I hope for the same scenario for accountants


----------



## omermena

As much action that accounting and auditors give to the DIBP action , its only a small chunk of the Skillselect platform , therefore, i highly doubt it that they will just skip the 29th round just for the sake of preserving some extra spots on this years accounting allocations , there are plenty of other ppl in other occupations waiting for their invitations. 

It is just my opinion: but i strongly believe the round of march 29th will appear as usual.


----------



## natali-new

omermena said:


> As much action that accounting and auditors give to the DIBP action , its only a small chunk of the Skillselect platform , therefore, i highly doubt it that they will just skip the 29th round just for the sake of preserving some extra spots on this years accounting allocations , there are plenty of other ppl in other occupations waiting for their invitations.
> 
> It is just my opinion: but i strongly believe the round of march 29th will appear as usual.


They can have this 29th march round but invite only few occupations


----------



## omermena

natali-new said:


> They can have this 29th march round but invite only few occupations


sure, although the took it off the site like it never existed ....


----------



## Darshana

omermena said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can have this 29th march round but invite only few occupations
> 
> 
> 
> sure, although the took it off the site like it never existed ....
Click to expand...

Maybe they just dint happen to update the current round date?


----------



## woolee517

I hope the government invites people on the 29th of March as well. The 12 of April seems pretty far from now. Also it may affect the people who submitted their EOIs in October and September as more people can join in the line. Waiting for invitation is like a disaster...


----------



## natali-new

woolee517 said:


> I hope the government invites people on the 29th of March as well. The 12 of April seems pretty far from now. Also it may affect the people who submitted their EOIs in October and September as more people can join in the line. Waiting for invitation is like a disaster...


Really disaster. Neven seen such a Long queue


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim what you reckon how many rounds will go blank in this FY?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim what you reckon how many rounds will go blank in this FY?


Hey Rab Nawaz, 
As i was predicting for accountants that they want to see how many lapsed invitations 
In the system they have, i think i was right they did it for two other occupations where
Ceiling exceeded the allocated quota, therefore i m poisitive about Accountants as well.
What you think?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> Hey Rab Nawaz,
> As i was predicting for accountants that they want to see how many lapsed invitations
> In the system they have, i think i was right they did it for two other occupations where
> Ceiling exceeded the allocated quota, therefore i m poisitive about Accountants as well.
> What you think?


I am completely speechless if professionals coudnt handle few pro rata occupations in my view they are getting paid for nothing, at the moment I coudnt figureout what is going on even all of our previous calculations seems twisted and clueless as well.


----------



## Nikiarora

Hi 
Can someone please tell me when shall I expect an invitation for accounting with 75 points? EOI lodged in March 2016 but updated on 15/03/17 with 75 points. As the DIBPhas cancelled 29th march invitation round and the next round is on 12th April but my birthday is on 8th April so I need to know if the EOI date will change as well? Please assist. Thanks in advance


----------



## woolee517

If you turn 33 on your birthday, your claim points will be affected.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I am completely speechless if professionals coudnt handle few pro rata occupations in my view they are getting paid for nothing, at the moment I coudnt figureout what is going on even all of our previous calculations seems twisted and clueless as well.


I went to a Lawyer few days ago, she told me very interesting point about accounting removal, According to her, DIBP has only one point if they want to remove accounting.

If you remember DIBP announced TR visa changes in nov 2011, before that for tr visa occupation has to be on sol list but later on they changed that students needs to complete 2 years degree and will get 2 years work visa, she said thats why DIBP did not remove accounting in 2015-2016 because they had many graduates students.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nikiarora said:


> Hi
> Can someone please tell me when shall I expect an invitation for accounting with 75 points? EOI lodged in March 2016 but updated on 15/03/17 with 75 points. As the DIBPhas cancelled 29th march invitation round and the next round is on 12th April but my birthday is on 8th April so I need to know if the EOI date will change as well? Please assist. Thanks in advance


Better go with 190 visa


----------



## Nikiarora

woolee517 said:


> If you turn 33 on your birthday, your claim points will be affected.


Hi
Thanks for your reply. No my claim points will not be affected as m still in age 25-32 bracket. The only points is that Iscah mentioned in one of their posts that EOI date will change if you had your birthday since your last updated your EOI.


----------



## jontymorgan

Qasimkhan said:


> Hey Rab Nawaz,
> As i was predicting for accountants that they want to see how many lapsed invitations
> In the system they have, i think i was right they did it for two other occupations where
> Ceiling exceeded the allocated quota, therefore i m poisitive about Accountants as well.
> What you think?


Doesn't look like that this is going to be the case. Both of the occupations that exceeded their ceiling in the last round are now closed for the rest of the year according to the DIBP website:

"Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."


----------



## jontymorgan

Nikiarora said:


> Hi
> Thanks for your reply. No my claim points will not be affected as m still in age 25-32 bracket. The only points is that Iscah mentioned in one of their posts that EOI date will change if you had your birthday since your last updated your EOI.


Your EOI is only be affected if you change your occupation code in your EOI and you have had a birthday since you filed your EOI. Your EOI effective date for 75 points will remain at 15/3/17 and you should get an invitation in the next round.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jontymorgan said:


> Doesn't look like that this is going to be the case. Both of the occupations that exceeded their ceiling in the last round are now closed for the rest of the year according to the DIBP website:
> 
> "Other Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) have exceeded thier ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year."


 I am curious why did these occupations exceeded their ceiling? 
Any thoughts from your side?


----------



## apj84

Dear Friends,

I have one doubt. I am going to fill my EOI.

My actual experience starts from July 2007. In ACS I got the "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as "AFTER July 2009".

Now, while applying EOI, should I mention :

a) July 2007 as my experience start date OR
b) July 2009 as my experience start date OR
c) August 2009 as my experience start date


----------



## Ricks1990

arunprasathj said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have one doubt. I am going to fill my EOI.
> 
> My actual experience starts from July 2007. In ACS I got the "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as "AFTER July 2009".
> 
> Now, while applying EOI, should I mention :
> 
> a) July 2007 as my experience start date OR
> b) July 2009 as my experience start date OR
> c) August 2009 as my experience start date


Since ACS assessed your "Skill Level Requirement Met Date" as "After July 2009".. so *August 2009* is your experience start date month..!!


----------



## handyjohn

Stay positive guys as DIBP exceeded occupation ceilings in two occupations, it clearly indicates that there is no hard and fast rule to follow number of ceilings in accountants as well. I'm pretty optimistic DIBP will invite more than 2500 accountants as they are already far behind 189 targets in this FY. And DIBP already acknowledged the lapsed invitation issue in accounting occupations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

handyjohn said:


> Stay positive guys as DIBP exceeded occupation ceilings in two occupations, it clearly indicates that there is no hard and fast rule to follow number of ceilings in accountants as well. I'm pretty optimistic DIBP will invite more than 2500 accountants as they are already far behind 189 targets in this FY. And DIBP already acknowledged the lapsed invitation issue in accounting occupations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Although DIBP exceeded the ceilings in two occupations, those occupations are now closed for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Qasimkhan

jontymorgan said:


> Although DIBP exceeded the ceilings in two occupations, those occupations are now closed for the remainder of the year.


Yes I know we need find out reason, but why DIBP exceeded the ceiling in two occupations?


----------



## Nikiarora

Hi
Can someone please clarify my doubt. One of the migration agents said that if I updated my points from 70 to 75 then I'll get invited in the next round but if it's otherwise say from 65 to 75 then it might take longer. How does that makes sense? Is there any logic?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Nikiarora said:


> Hi
> Can someone please clarify my doubt. One of the migration agents said that if I updated my points from 70 to 75 then I'll get invited in the next round but if it's otherwise say from 65 to 75 then it might take longer. How does that makes sense? Is there any logic?


Agent name please?


----------



## Nikiarora

Qasimkhan said:


> Agent name please?


Aussizz group


----------



## Dumbledore

Hello from a newbie!

I just updated my EOIs Taxation Accountant on 24.3.2017 with 75 + 5 NSW following a successful PTE attempt. My previous EOI was at 65pts. 

I hope I can have an invite this FY. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Noah90

HI everyone! 
I have sumitted my EOI on feb 7 with 70 points in gen accountant and auditor. How long do you think It will take to get invitation?


----------



## natali-new

Noah90 said:


> HI everyone!
> I have sumitted my EOI on feb 7 with 70 points in gen accountant and auditor. How long do you think It will take to get invitation?


For 189: the queue is since oct 16..


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all,

I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?


----------



## handyjohn

Nikiarora said:


> Aussizz group




Once they caused rejection of my friend's 189 visa because they selected different occupation in application after invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybne

On going through the Skill Select analysis regarding 2 occupations namely Engineering Professionals (2339) and Computer Network Professionals (2631) getting invitations in excess of their occupational ceiling quota:
Invitations left for each occupation before 15 March Invite:
Engineering Professionals (2339) - 38 invites left
Computer Network Professionals (2631) - 44 invites left
With the double invitation for both there pro-rata occupation the no. of invites were as follows:
Engineering Professionals (2339) - 56 invites
Computer Network Professionals (2631) - 100 invites
Now what actually happened in the 15 March invite was instead of inviting 38 and 44 for both these occupations, the SkillsSelect program invited 56 and 100 respectively.
This resulted in the following:
Engineering Professionals (2339) - Getting 18 extra invites
Computer Network Professionals (2631) - Getting 56 extra invites
-This occupations are closed for invitations for this financial year.
This suggests that the extra invites was not added due to lapsed invitations.
Its just Skill Select algorithm doing its job as programmed (which was issuing double invitation even though doing that exceeded the occupation ceiling).
-Dont know whether that was intentional or they we too lazy to do necessary adjustments to the system.
If this trend continues (ie, double invitation), then for General Accountant and Auditing may get some additional invites:
This could be the result of it:
12 April: Gen Accountant - 196 invites - which will leave only 8 invites left for next round
26 April: Gen Accountant - 196 invites - That would be 188 invites more that the Occupational Celining of 2500 pushing it to 2688.
Now you guys can make similar interpretation on Auditing.
Wish this was the case


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all,

Just curious to know

Hi all,

I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?


----------



## Abood

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious to know
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?


Most likely yes.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious to know
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?[/QUOT
> 
> What would be your points breakdown?


----------



## natali-new

Pls advise if I have a maximum points for experience and assessed diploma, can Cima bring me any additional points ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

natali-new said:


> Pls advise if I have a maximum points for experience and assessed diploma, can Cima bring me any additional points ?


Diploma will give you less points as compare to degree, if you are asking that on top of
Degree then there wouldn't be any additional points.


----------



## woolee517

I hope you guys had a great weekend. Do you guys really think that the Government will skip the invitation round on the 29th of March!? I hope they don't!!!!!


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> I hope you guys had a great weekend. Do you guys really think that the Government will skip the invitation round on the 29th of March!? I hope they don't!!!!!


According to their website it is likely yes.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Qasimkhan said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Just curious to know
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?[/QUOT
> 
> What would be your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 15= Australian study
> 5= Regional study
> 30= Age
> 20= English
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hopeisalive said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 15= Australian study
> 5= Regional study
> 30= Age
> 20= English
> 
> 
> 
> Confused, according to this breakdown your points should be 70
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Qasimkhan said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confused, according to this breakdown your points should be 70
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my mistake, it should as following
> 
> 15= Australian degree
> 5= Australian study
> 5= Regional
> 20= English
> 30= Age
Click to expand...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hopeisalive said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my mistake, it should as following
> 
> 15= Australian degree
> 5= Australian study
> 5= Regional
> 20= English
> 30= Age
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is correct
Click to expand...


----------



## dannybne

natali-new said:


> Pls advise if I have a maximum points for experience and assessed diploma, can Cima bring me any additional points ?


** There is a cap of 20 points for individuals claiming both Australian and Overseas work experience.
*** Regarding educational Qualification, the points are awarded as below:
Offshore recognised apprenticeship, AQFIII/IV completed in Australia, Diploma completed in Australia - 10 points
Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters - 15 points
PhD - 20 points

-I dont think the CIMA program would give any additional points than the already 10 points you have for the assessed diploma.

-Please cross check though


----------



## dannybne

woolee517 said:


> I hope you guys had a great weekend. Do you guys really think that the Government will skip the invitation round on the 29th of March!? I hope they don't!!!!!


DIBP have changed their mind about a 29th March invitation round and have
announced it will not happen. Instead the next rounds will be on the 12th and 26th
April. The numbers published of 2000 for 189s and 200 for 489s suggests again that
it may be double rounds. At least until it closes the Pro Rata groups. [Iscah]

-Its official. Wishful thinking wouldn't change it


----------



## dannybne

Noah90 said:


> HI everyone!
> I have sumitted my EOI on feb 7 with 70 points in gen accountant and auditor. How long do you think It will take to get invitation?


Accountants - 2211 : Invitation Gap - 5 months 3 days
Auditors - 2212 : Invitation Gap - 3 months 0 days

The invitation gap may increase once these pro-rata occupations closes on 26th April with a few 75+ pointers jumping up the Queue from 26 Apr - 30 Jun, before the new financial year invitations open on 1 July 2017.


----------



## chinkyjenn

woolee517 said:


> I hope you guys had a great weekend. Do you guys really think that the Government will skip the invitation round on the 29th of March!? I hope they don't!!!!!





Qasimkhan said:


> According to their website it is likely yes.


Guys they are not gonna have another V189 invitation round in March. The next invitation round will be on the 12th of April. 

I am just hoping we will see NSW sending out some invitations prior then? Or is this a wishful thinking?


----------



## dannybne

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be updating my EOI on 4th April with 75 points,(Currently on 65 points). Based on your knowledge, do you think there is chance to get invitation on 12th April round?


With 75 points, you will definitely get an invitation on 12 April. I know someone who updated his points to 75 on 14 March and got an invitation on 15 March round. Good on ya!


----------



## Hopeisalive

dannybne said:


> With 75 points, you will definitely get an invitation on 12 April. I know someone who updated his points to 75 on 14 March and got an invitation on 15 March round. Good on ya!


Good to know mate


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Finally got my NSW nomination approval


----------



## Hopeisalive

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Finally got my NSW nomination approval


Congrats Zidane, well deserved.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Finally got my NSW nomination approval


Superior ?


----------



## natali-new

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Finally got my NSW nomination approval


great! small move 
do you have 20p for English?


----------



## blackrider89

natali-new said:


> great! small move
> do you have 20p for English?


He got 20 for PTE and also points for experience, I'm quite sure abt it.


----------



## natali-new

blackrider89 said:


> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> great! small move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have 20p for English?
> 
> 
> 
> He got 20 for PTE and also points for experience, I'm quite sure abt it.
Click to expand...

Seems no chance to have invitation from NSW with 10 points for English even if I have maximum score for experience


----------



## Qasimkhan

blackrider89 said:


> He got 20 for PTE and also points for experience, I'm quite sure abt it.


Yes


----------



## Sushev

natali-new said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natali-new said:
> 
> 
> 
> great! small move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have 20p for English?
> 
> 
> 
> He got 20 for PTE and also points for experience, I'm quite sure abt it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems no chance to have invitation from NSW with 10 points for English even if I have maximum score for experience
Click to expand...

Even having only superior English is not getting any favor.. i am also waiting since jan with 70+5 superior english.


----------



## Dumbledore

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Finally got my NSW nomination approval


Congratulations!


----------



## Rab nawaz

natali-new said:


> Seems no chance to have invitation from NSW with 10 points for English even if I have maximum score for experience


190 is simple and smooth bring 70 points with 20 points of English otherwise all of the other 70+5 whatever the point break down state is not even looking at them. Some superior waiting from january you will be invited anytime anywhere soon.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Rab nawaz said:


> Superior ?





natali-new said:


> great! small move
> do you have 20p for English?



Yep 20.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

blackrider89 said:


> He got 20 for PTE and also points for experience, I'm quite sure abt it.


Correct, 20 for English and 5 for experience although should have been 10 for exp but whatever.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Rab nawaz said:


> 190 is simple and smooth bring 70 points with 20 points of English otherwise all of the other 70+5 whatever the point break down state is not even looking at them. Some superior waiting from january you will be invited anytime anywhere soon.


Those waiting since January probably do not have experience. If you are 70+5 with superior and experience, boom your invite should be coming within 3 weeks, i.e. IF NSW still wants to invite accountants. But as we all know even NSW has been acting weird in 2017.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Those waiting since January probably do not have experience. If you are 70+5 with superior and experience, boom your invite should be coming within 3 weeks, i.e. IF NSW still wants to invite accountants. But as we all know even NSW has been acting weird in 2017.


No in fact Superior English and 70 points is the key but sometime it depends on individual case, qualification, points claim etc but they are continusely clearing most of the 70+5 with superior English.


----------



## jayng28

Hi guys, 

Just wanna join in the queue with you guys. 

I have submitted EIO on 16/2 with 70points 189 and 70+5 190 ( with working exp but still seem to be no hope for this FY) 
I just managed to pass PTE so i got it updated yesterday 27/3 with 80p on 189 and 80+5 on 190 

Its just sad to hear that they cancelled the 29/3 round  

Hope we can all get through this


----------



## natali-new

jayng28 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wanna join in the queue with you guys.
> 
> I have submitted EIO on 16/2 with 70points 189 and 70+5 190 ( with working exp but still seem to be no hope for this FY)
> I just managed to pass PTE so i got it updated yesterday 27/3 with 80p on 189 and 80+5 on 190
> 
> Its just sad to hear that they cancelled the 29/3 round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we can all get through this


80 is great result


----------



## chinkyjenn

Rab nawaz said:


> No in fact Superior English and 70 points is the key but sometime it depends on individual case, qualification, points claim etc but they are continusely clearing most of the 70+5 with superior English.


But I have submitted mine on 25th of Feb and still no invite =( hoping this weekend. I got 70 +5 with superior English too

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

NSW was smoothly inviting 70 with superior till December but after that its has been very selective. Few people who got invited were either had experience or university graduation. I know couple of guys waiting from January. Not sure about future but it seems that having 70 even with superior is not a guarantee to fetch NSW invitation in this FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvel03

Hi. Am new to the forum and I saw that you received an approval from NSW. Wanted to find out for the 5 points you received for work experience if you had it assessed by the assessing authority or did you just provide evidence to NSW directly without an assessment.


----------



## Marvel03

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Those waiting since January probably do not have experience. If you are 70+5 with superior and experience, boom your invite should be coming within 3 weeks, i.e. IF NSW still wants to invite accountants. But as we all know even NSW has been acting weird in 2017.


Hi. Am new to the forum and I saw that you received an approval from NSW. Wanted to find out for the 5 points you received for work experience if you had it assessed by the assessing boards or did you just provide evidence and when did you submit your application for approval to NSW


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> NSW was smoothly inviting 70 with superior till December but after that its has been very selective. Few people who got invited were either had experience or university graduation. I know couple of guys waiting from January. Not sure about future but it seems that having 70 even with superior is not a guarantee to fetch NSW invitation in this FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No untill today the maximum filter is 70 points with 20 points of English and you can have a look on immitracker they are clearing many 70+5 with superior so little patience will get you there soon.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> No untill today the maximum filter is 70 points with 20 points of English and you can have a look on immitracker they are clearing many 70+5 with superior so little patience will get you there soon.


Weird year so far


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Marvel03 said:


> Hi. Am new to the forum and I saw that you received an approval from NSW. Wanted to find out for the 5 points you received for work experience if you had it assessed by the assessing boards or did you just provide evidence and when did you submit your application for approval to NSW


Hi and welcome! Yes I had the work experience assessed by CPA while along with education assessment. As for the second part of your question, I just lodged an EOI for 190 and selected NSW as the state I intend to get nomination from. NSW will then review all EOIs available and cherry pick the one they want if they like your points score and profile. They will then email you to submit your application. The email will contain all further steps.


----------



## mkcobain

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi and welcome! Yes I had the work experience assessed by CPA while along with education assessment. As for the second part of your question, I just lodged an EOI for 190 and selected NSW as the state I intend to get nomination from. NSW will then review all EOIs available and cherry pick the one they want if they like your points score and profile. They will then email you to submit your application. The email will contain all further steps.


Hey Zidane

So you didn't submit EOI for 189? Only for 190. Am I correct? If so, does that help?


----------



## Marvel03

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi and welcome! Yes I had the work experience assessed by CPA while along with education assessment. As for the second part of your question, I just lodged an EOI for 190 and selected NSW as the state I intend to get nomination from. NSW will then review all EOIs available and cherry pick the one they want if they like your points score and profile. They will then email you to submit your application. The email will contain all further steps.



Thank you very much for the reply. And if you do submit an application after being invited to apply without the work experience assessment but claiming 5 Points for work experience does this affect my chances of getting an approval?


----------



## summisingh22

Hi All... I am a BCom graduate. I had submitted my documents along with syllabus for qualification and skill assessment... I received a negative assessment and the letter states that mandatory competence area is not met... pls suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

summisingh22 said:


> Hi All... I am a BCom graduate. I had submitted my documents along with syllabus for qualification and skill assessment... I received a negative assessment and the letter states that mandatory competence area is not met... pls suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CA ANZ and CPA both provide a list of subjects which are to be mandatorily completed to get a positive assessment. Usually the issue is law. Please refer the websites, you'll get an idea.


----------



## OctNovDec

My cousin got his invitation yesterday. 80 points
30 + 20 + 15 + 10 for experience + 5 for partner skills


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

OctNovDec said:


> My cousin got his invitation yesterday. 80 points
> 30 + 20 + 15 + 10 for experience + 5 for partner skills
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Congratulations to your cousin.. 189 or 190?


----------



## OctNovDec

Ku_ said:


> Congratulations to your cousin.. 189 or 190?


Thank you. 189

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

OctNovDec said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to your cousin.. 189 or 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

189 sent invites yesterday? That's weird :O


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> 189 sent invites yesterday? That's weird :O


This month is wierd!!!


----------



## Darshana

Ku_ said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 sent invites yesterday? That's weird :O
> 
> 
> 
> This month is wierd!!!
Click to expand...

But I think that's good for us... Can expect 190 invites in the weekend then...


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> But I think that's good for us... Can expect 190 invites in the weekend then...


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> Thank you. 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Occupation? Because there was no round on 27 ?


----------



## OctNovDec

Qasimkhan said:


> Occupation? Because there was no round on 27 ?


Gen Accountant. They are sending quick invitations for 75 and 80 pointers. Remember earlier as well, a couple of people (75 pointers) had got invites the very next day. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore

OctNovDec said:


> Gen Accountant. They are sending quick invitations for 75 and 80 pointers. Remember earlier as well, a couple of people (75 pointers) had got invites the very next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


I have 75 (DOE 24.3.17) and have not received an invite. Perhaps they are inviting only 80 pointers early. The system is becoming more unpredictable I guess.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

mkcobain said:


> Hey Zidane
> 
> So you didn't submit EOI for 189? Only for 190. Am I correct? If so, does that help?


I did submit EOI for 189 as well. You can submit more than one EOIs as long as you have the nominated occupation positive assessment.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Marvel03 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. And if you do submit an application after being invited to apply without the work experience assessment but claiming 5 Points for work experience does this affect my chances of getting an approval?


Yes it will affect. You should NOT claim for 5 points when you submit the application for nomination after receiving an invite. If you do, they will reject it as you don't have a positive assessment for your work experience. You will need to input 0 points.


----------



## OctNovDec

Dumbledore said:


> I have 75 (DOE 24.3.17) and have not received an invite. Perhaps they are inviting only 80 pointers early. The system is becoming more unpredictable I guess.


Yeah. In fact, even I was surprised when I got the news, but I didn't get into the details. She got the invitation and that was good enough (somewhat good riddance as well). You will get the invitation for sure. Anytime now if this untimely invitation is considered. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

OctNovDec said:


> Gen Accountant. They are sending quick invitations for 75 and 80 pointers. Remember earlier as well, a couple of people (75 pointers) had got invites the very next day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Strange


----------



## davidlk03

OctNovDec said:


> Thank you. 189
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Not possible should be 190


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Not possible should be 190


Yes, in my view, people ( my personal friends ) still don't know the difference between sc190 n sc 189.


----------



## azerty

Good luck for tonight's invitation round if there is one.
Have a good feeling there'll be one though.


----------



## Lord Vestoink

Rab nawaz said:


> No in fact Superior English and 70 points is the key but sometime it depends on individual case, qualification, points claim etc but they are continusely clearing most of the 70+5 with superior English.


True that. Like i mentioned before, you need superior english to be looked at by NSW. That's just how it is now. I know people who jumped the queue just because they had superior english scores.


----------



## azerty

Invites have started


----------



## natali-new

azerty said:


> Invites have started


More details pls


----------



## Qasimkhan

Invites started &#55357;&#56396;&#55356;&#57343;


----------



## Dumbledore

natali-new said:


> More details pls


I received my invite 10 mins ago. Seems they went ahead with 29 March round.


----------



## azerty

natali-new said:


> More details pls


.

Edit: one 70 point auditor, 25 dec


----------



## omermena

guys ,any updates ?


----------



## natali-new

Any accountants for 189 ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

natali-new said:


> Any accountants for 189 ?


It seems single round


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Just a quick question, does editing an EOI without changing any points makes a difference to the date of effect? Can we change the EOI as much as we want?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> It seems single round


If thats a single round how many places should left after this round?


----------



## natali-new

What is the single round ?
I guess cutoff for accountants will move ...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> If thats a single round how many places should left after this round?


May be 104 sorry


----------



## natali-new

Let's hope for the best! We are all deserve it!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim you reckon we should start looking for a cheaper degree and securing a golden COE as well. Lol&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim you reckon we should start looking for a cheaper degree and securing a golden COE as well. Lol����


Yes I already started that process. I am hoping that accounting stays on sol so i can update my EOI to 75z


----------



## handyjohn

Any accountant or auditor 189 invitations tonight ????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

NewStars has the cutoff at 70 points
Accountants: 2016/10/14
Auditors: 2016/12/25

Report

Has anyone have any later dates? I think the January Auditors were not invited.


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> NewStars has the cutoff at 70 points
> Accountants: 2016/10/14
> Auditors: 2016/12/25
> 
> Report
> 
> Has anyone have any later dates? I think the January Auditors were not invited.


Seems few invites may be 50-70


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> NewStars has the cutoff at 70 points
> Accountants: 2016/10/14
> Auditors: 2016/12/25
> 
> Report
> 
> Has anyone have any later dates? I think the January Auditors were not invited.


I have one friend his EOI date is 13/10/16 lets see tomorrow he will update me.


----------



## woolee517

Just two days movement again? That's really bad..


----------



## Qasimkhan

woolee517 said:


> Just two days movement again? That's really bad..


I think they have invited few people


----------



## natali-new

Qasimkhan said:


> woolee517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just two days movement again? That's really bad..
> 
> 
> 
> I think they have invited few people
Click to expand...

Really sad for that


----------



## Qasimkhan

natali-new said:


> Really sad for that


This year dibp acted so weirdly I can't imagine


----------



## handyjohn

Other occupations like 261313 got double invitation tonight according to movement in their cutoff dates. In Last round auditors cutoff moved 11 days with double invitation, if this time its 10 days with single invitation then its a big move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

I received an invitation last night, well around midnight
for V189. 
I have 75 points (claiming my work experience). 
It's so weird coz I thought there is supposed to be no invitation round today. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Congrats to everyone invited.
Guys please withdraw your EOIS IF YOU GOT INVITED in today's round. We have seen there are lot of high pointers 75 and 80 and they lodged their state nomination as well. Please guys be fare and withdraw all your EOI's if you got invited in either Accountant or Auditor.Lot of people won't even bother to as they think they don't care whatever because they been invited already,you gone through this phase as well.


----------



## rurouni777

Hi chinkyjenn, Congratulations for your invitation.
Just to understand your claim and help other understand how DIBP is working right now.
Your score is as follows:
EOI for 189 visa. You also applied for EOI 190 but NSW didnt nominated you right?

Occupation: Accountant (221111)
Age: 26 = 30pts
Education: = 15pts
Australian Study: = 5pts
English: = 20pts

Total Points: =70pts

Your (SS=5pts.) doesnt count for todays invitation because you weren't nominated by NSW and because today you have been invited under 189 visa scheme.
Meaning that people with 70pts and Superior English still are being invited. Am I right?
What work experience you meant? When did you upda those points?


----------



## handyjohn

rurouni777 said:


> Hi chinkyjenn, Congratulations for your invitation.
> Just to understand your claim and help other understand how DIBP is working right now.
> Your score is as follows:
> EOI for 189 visa. You also applied for EOI 190 but NSW didnt nominated you right?
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (221111)
> Age: 26 = 30pts
> Education: = 15pts
> Australian Study: = 5pts
> English: = 20pts
> 
> Total Points: =70pts
> 
> Your (SS=5pts.) doesnt count for todays invitation because you weren't nominated by NSW and because today you have been invited under 189 visa scheme.
> Meaning that people with 70pts and Superior English still are being invited. Am I right?
> What work experience you meant? When did you upda those points?




Most probably he has recently successfully assessed his work experience from CPA and updated his points to 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore

davidlk03 said:


> Congrats to everyone invited.
> Guys please withdraw your EOIS IF YOU GOT INVITED in today's round. We have seen there are lot of high pointers 75 and 80 and they lodged their state nomination as well. Please guys be fare and withdraw all your EOI's if you got invited in either Accountant or Auditor.Lot of people won't even bother to as they think they don't care whatever because they been invited already,you gone through this phase as well.


That is the first thing I will do once I arrive at the office today. Still have sc190 EOI.


----------



## chinkyjenn

davidlk03 said:


> Congrats to everyone invited.
> Guys please withdraw your EOIS IF YOU GOT INVITED in today's round. We have seen there are lot of high pointers 75 and 80 and they lodged their state nomination as well. Please guys be fare and withdraw all your EOI's if you got invited in either Accountant or Auditor.Lot of people won't even bother to as they think they don't care whatever because they been invited already,you gone through this phase as well.


Dw I am going to withdraw mine

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

rurouni777 said:


> Hi chinkyjenn, Congratulations for your invitation.
> Just to understand your claim and help other understand how DIBP is working right now.
> Your score is as follows:
> EOI for 189 visa. You also applied for EOI 190 but NSW didnt nominated you right?
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (221111)
> Age: 26 = 30pts
> Education: = 15pts
> Australian Study: = 5pts
> English: = 20pts
> 
> Total Points: =70pts
> 
> Your (SS=5pts.) doesnt count for todays invitation because you weren't nominated by NSW and because today you have been invited under 189 visa scheme.
> Meaning that people with 70pts and Superior English still are being invited. Am I right?
> What work experience you meant? When did you upda those points?


Hi Ruroni, 

Yes I believe so. 70 pointers with superior English are still getting the NSW invites. It's just that it might take some time. Hopefully NSW will issue some invitations this week though! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## chinkyjenn

rurouni777 said:


> Hi chinkyjenn, Congratulations for your invitation.
> Just to understand your claim and help other understand how DIBP is working right now.
> Your score is as follows:
> EOI for 189 visa. You also applied for EOI 190 but NSW didnt nominated you right?
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (221111)
> Age: 26 = 30pts
> Education: = 15pts
> Australian Study: = 5pts
> English: = 20pts
> 
> Total Points: =70pts
> 
> Your (SS=5pts.) doesnt count for todays invitation because you weren't nominated by NSW and because today you have been invited under 189 visa scheme.
> Meaning that people with 70pts and Superior English still are being invited. Am I right?
> What work experience you meant? When did you upda those points?


No no. This EOI, I only ticked for v189 actually. Didn't tick V190. 
I received the invitation last night for v189. 
So I actually have 2 EOIs. One for v189 and the other for v190. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rurouni777

chinkyjenn said:


> No no. This EOI, I only ticked for v189 actually. Didn't tick V190.
> I received the invitation last night for v189.
> So I actually have 2 EOIs. One for v189 and the other for v190.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks for replying me so fast. 
1- I understand, But you were invited with 70pts and superior English right?
2- Because you wrote that you update your working experience so I thought you got 5pts extra for that making your EOI 75pts with superior english?

Regards
Edward


----------



## woolee517

Congratulations on those who got an invitation over the night. I was expected to receive one as well, however, this time was not mine as well. Thus, I have a quick question in regard to double invite. As everyone here is aware, this time was a single round due to the fact that the government sent out only 98 invitations. If a single round can move just 2days, why the double invitation could go more than 10days for the last two rounds ? From my understand, it was supposed to move for just 4 days for each double round. I would greatly appreciate if anyone could explain the double round invitation system. Many thanks and have a great day


----------



## chinkyjenn

rurouni777 said:


> Thanks for replying me so fast.
> 1- I understand, But you were invited with 70pts and superior English right?
> 2- Because you wrote that you update your working experience so I thought you got 5pts extra for that making your EOI 75pts with superior english?
> 
> Regards
> Edward


Hi Edward.... 

Yeah sorry for the confusion
Okay let me explain. I have 2 EOIs: 
1. V190- 70 points (with superior English) + 5. 
EOI Updated on 25 Feb
2. V189 - 75 points (with superior English and work experience point)
EOI Updated on 25 Mar

So My initial plan was to apply for V190 only and wait for NSW nomination since I couldn't be bothered to ask my boss for the reference letter and etc for work experience thingy.

I had waited for a month but no invite from NSW. So then I decided to just ask my boss to sign my reference letter and etc so that I could claim 5 points for work experience. I also figured with 75 points, I would get V189. Hence, I lodged a new EOI on 25 Mar for V189 only. 
I received the invitation for V189 last night. 

Hope that makes sense......


----------



## rurouni777

chinkyjenn said:


> Hi Edward....
> 
> Yeah sorry for the confusion
> Okay let me explain. I have 2 EOIs:
> 1. V190- 70 points (with superior English) + 5.
> EOI Updated on 25 Feb
> 2. V189 - 75 points (with superior English and work experience point)
> EOI Updated on 25 Mar
> 
> So My initial plan was to apply for V190 only and wait for NSW nomination since I couldn't be bothered to ask my boss for the reference letter and etc for work experience thingy.
> 
> I had waited for a month but no invite from NSW. So then I decided to just ask my boss to sign my reference letter and etc so that I could claim 5 points for work experience. I also figured with 75 points, I would get V189. Hence, I lodged a new EOI on 25 Mar for V189 only.
> I received the invitation for V189 last night.
> 
> Hope that makes sense......


Thanks, It make sense now. You were invited based on 75pts (superior english + working experience).
Thanks a lot for helping me clarify this.
Cheers.


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> rurouni777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying me so fast.
> 1- I understand, But you were invited with 70pts and superior English right?
> 2- Because you wrote that you update your working experience so I thought you got 5pts extra for that making your EOI 75pts with superior english?
> 
> Regards
> Edward
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Edward....
> 
> Yeah sorry for the confusion
> Okay let me explain. I have 2 EOIs:
> 1. V190- 70 points (with superior English) + 5.
> EOI Updated on 25 Feb
> 2. V189 - 75 points (with superior English and work experience point)
> EOI Updated on 25 Mar
> 
> So My initial plan was to apply for V190 only and wait for NSW nomination since I couldn't be bothered to ask my boss for the reference letter and etc for work experience thingy.
> 
> I had waited for a month but no invite from NSW. So then I decided to just ask my boss to sign my reference letter and etc so that I could claim 5 points for work experience. I also figured with 75 points, I would get V189. Hence, I lodged a new EOI on 25 Mar for V189 only.
> I received the invitation for V189 last night.
> 
> Hope that makes sense......
Click to expand...

Hey! Congrats... Did you withdraw the 190??


----------



## davidlk03

Compass team reports accounting till October 19


----------



## woolee517

davidlk03 said:


> Compass team reports accounting till October 19


Yes! I heard that another Chinese agency also reported till 19. double invite again ??


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hellow friends,
I mistakenly override my old EOI as i was submitting new EOI, but my points were same and mistake was only occupation, will it be changed my initial date ?


----------



## azerty

Qasimkhan said:


> Hellow friends,
> I mistakenly override my old EOI as i was submitting new EOI, but my points were same and mistake was only occupation, will it be changed my initial date ?


I don't think it changes the date of effect since the points are the same, why don't check the date of effect of the EOI?


----------



## davidlk03

Why were u changing what's the date of effect showing and what was the old EOI DOE?


----------



## Qasimkhan

azerty said:


> I don't think it changes the date of effect since the points are the same, why don't check the date of effect of the EOI?


YES Date of Effect is same, thanks Azerty


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Why were u changing what's the date of effect showing and what was the old EOI DOE?


1-2-17 now last sumitted 29/03/17, GeN Accountant to Ex Auditors.


----------



## omermena

can someone shed some light about the 19th October rumours ?


----------



## woolee517

omermena said:


> can someone shed some light about the 19th October rumours ?


So far two agencies reported oct 19 and Newstart said oct 14 so... Just wait for a few days. Last round was also the same. Isac and Newstart reported different dates as well. If I remember correctly, the gap was pretty big at that time as well. What's your DOE though ?


----------



## omermena

oct 26th


----------



## handyjohn

omermena said:


> oct 26th




Source please??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

handyjohn said:


> omermena said:
> 
> 
> 
> oct 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source please??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's the EOI date for omermena... Not last call


----------



## bottleneck_007

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi and welcome! Yes I had the work experience assessed by CPA while along with education assessment. As for the second part of your question, I just lodged an EOI for 190 and selected NSW as the state I intend to get nomination from. NSW will then review all EOIs available and cherry pick the one they want if they like your points score and profile. They will then email you to submit your application. The email will contain all further steps.


Hey mate, i will complete my 5 points' eligible work experience soon. My skills assessment already mentions the start date of skilled work experience. Do you think I would need to get a new assessment done when I become eligible for 5 points?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

bottleneck_007 said:


> Hey mate, i will complete my 5 points' eligible work experience soon. My skills assessment already mentions the start date of skilled work experience. Do you think I would need to get a new assessment done when I become eligible for 5 points?


Hey! If your skills assessment already mentions the start date of your work and has given it a positive result then I don't believe you should be going for another assessment. However, to satisfy DIBP you might need, I'm not sure though, to get another letter from your employer stating that you are still working with the company from the date that was mentioned in the experience assessment letter.

To get an even better reply try contacting DIBP or get in touch with your assessing body and check with them what you would need to do. What I have said above is what I understand of the process.

Hope this helps


----------



## Takhan07

I submitted my EOI on 20th Oct. Received invite in this round. So cut-off date has officially gone until 20th Oct or perhaps more.

Hope that helps.


----------



## woolee517

Takhan07 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 20th Oct. Received invite in this round. So cut-off date has officially gone until 20th Oct or perhaps more.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Wow! What a great news! Thanks for your information ! So you applied your EOI with 70 points right? Congratulations


----------



## Takhan07

woolee517 said:


> Wow! What a great news! Thanks for your information ! So you applied your EOI with 70 points right? Congratulations
> 
> Thanks  Yes I did submit my EOI with 70 points.


----------



## omermena

well , we all know its somewhere between 20 to 26 now....


----------



## Takhan07

woolee517 said:


> Wow! What a great news! Thanks for your information ! So you applied your EOI with 70 points right? Congratulations


Thanks  Yes I did submit my EOI with 70 points.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Takhan07 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 20th Oct. Received invite in this round. So cut-off date has officially gone until 20th Oct or perhaps more.
> 
> Hope that helps.


What is your points breakdown please.


----------



## Takhan07

Zidane's Daddy said:


> What is your points breakdown please.


Age - 30
Two year study - 5
English test - 20
Degree - 15


----------



## Qasimkhan

Takhan07 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 20th Oct. Received invite in this round. So cut-off date has officially gone until 20th Oct or perhaps more.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hope it is single round.


----------



## jayng28

I update my EOI on 27/3/17 with 80poins General accountant (20eng with working exp) but did not hear anythig from my agent yet  

Would the invitation for this round end already guys ??? =.=


----------



## Qasimkhan

jayng28 said:


> I update my EOI on 27/3/17 with 80poins General accountant (20eng with working exp) but did not hear anythig from my agent yet
> 
> Would the invitation for this round end already guys ??? =.=


How come ? You should receive invitation on 29 march, better check with your agent.


----------



## omermena

jayng28 said:


> I update my EOI on 27/3/17 with 80poins General accountant (20eng with working exp) but did not hear anythig from my agent yet
> 
> Would the invitation for this round end already guys ??? =.=


was it 190? or189 ? if it was 189 you surely got it , as some 70 pointers got theirs , if its 190 there is no certainty about it , maybe youll get it in a week or 2


----------



## jayng28

Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=


----------



## Qasimkhan

jayng28 said:


> Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=


No man you should have received in this round for sure۔


----------



## jayng28

Qasimkhan said:


> No man you should have received in this round for sure۔


Thax bro, im just wondering if the invitation for every round last for a few days or would it stop for this round already?


----------



## natali-new

jayng28 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No man you should have received in this round for sure۔
> 
> 
> 
> Thax bro, im just wondering if the invitation for every round last for a few days or would it stop for this round already?
Click to expand...

Lot of examples here that invitation is coming in half of the day with such points


----------



## natali-new

Is it possible to have eoi date earlier than cpa assessment finalized ?


----------



## Qasimkhan

jayng28 said:


> Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=





natali-new said:


> Is it possible to have eoi date earlier than cpa assessment finalized ?


Nopes


----------



## muz068

Guys i was wondering if its possible for someone to be skill assessment as finance managers without work experience?


----------



## muz068

Get*


----------



## Nomaddie

muz068 said:


> Guys i was wondering if its possible for someone to be skill assessment as finance managers without work experience?


Academic requirements would essentially be the same as for an accountant but I would think that it is unlikely that you would obtain a positive assessment. It is not an entry level job therefore, in my opinion you would surely have to demonstrate experience to satisfy the assessment.


----------



## woolee517

Nomaddie said:


> muz068 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i was wondering if its possible for someone to be skill assessment as finance managers without work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> Academic requirements would essentially be the same as for an accountant but I would think that it is unlikely that you would obtain a positive assessment. It is not an entry level job therefore, in my opinion you would surely have to demonstrate experience to satisfy the assessment.
Click to expand...

How come the person can be a manager level without any experience? It does not make sense at all.....


----------



## jontymorgan

muz068 said:


> Guys i was wondering if its possible for someone to be skill assessment as finance managers without work experience?


Even if you got the assessment I am not sure that it would help. The occupation is on the CSOL so it is not eligible for a 189 visa. For a 190 visa, most states require a degree from that state and/or a job offer. South Australia is the only state inviting Finance Managers without those requirements but they require 3 years of relevant experience to apply. Finance Manager is not considered closely related to Accountant or Auditor because the first four digits of its ANZSCO code are not the same as those occupations.


----------



## handyjohn

I wish 29 march should be double invitations round. The reason is after 15 march round, there were 204 ceilings left for accountants so if 196 invitations are issued on 29 march round then 8 are left for 12 April round. And according to recent experience of two occupations where invitations were issued more than total ceiling, i am optimistic that DIBP will issue regular 98 or 196 invitations to accountants in next round. So accountants will also enjoy more invitations than total number of ceilings in this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

jayng28 said:


> Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=


Something is definitely wrong with ur agent...


----------



## natali-new

davidlk03 said:


> jayng28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=
> 
> 
> 
> Something is definitely wrong with ur agent...
Click to expand...

Maybe agent updated the eoi too late


----------



## andreyx108b

jayng28 said:


> I update my EOI on 27/3/17 with 80poins General accountant (20eng with working exp) but did not hear anythig from my agent yet
> 
> Would the invitation for this round end already guys ??? =.=




Strange. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> Maybe agent updated the eoi too late


Even if he submitted his EOI before 12 midnight at 28 he would be invited..I believe he hadn't submitted why don't ask for the EOI PDF letter with the agent


----------



## davidlk03

Does anyone have their EOI Accountant or External Auditor after the cut off dates to the related occupation 20 October(Accountants) 25 December (Auditor)


----------



## chinkyjenn

jayng28 said:


> Yeah i got 80 for 189 and 80+5 for 190, my agent was like because i updated it on 27/3 which was a bit close to the invite day 29/3, thats why maybe i need to wait for next round =.=


Hmmm maybe your agent forgot to submit your EOI? Or they haven't submitted it? 

You should have received your invitations for sure dude... especially with 80 points!


----------



## StevenO1

natali-new said:


> is it possible to have eoi date earlier than cpa assessment finalized ?


yes


----------



## jayng28

chinkyjenn said:


> Hmmm maybe your agent forgot to submit your EOI? Or they haven't submitted it?
> 
> You should have received your invitations for sure dude... especially with 80 points!


Yeah my agent did update it and send a pdf file for me which stated that last update on 9.20am 27/3, sounds like its weird for not receiving invitation for now yeah ?


----------



## davidlk03

jayng28 said:


> Yeah my agent did update it and send a pdf file for me which stated that last update on 9.20am 27/3, sounds like its weird for not receiving invitation for now yeah ?


Looks strange check the EOI date of effect, may be he forgot to include something and later when updated changed the points..


----------



## jayng28

davidlk03 said:


> Looks strange check the EOI date of effect, may be he forgot to include something and later when updated changed the points..


Yup thanks you guys so much for the info and help

I got the invitation, my agent thought this round has been cancelled so she didnt check the email  huge relief


----------



## davidlk03

jayng28 said:


> Yup thanks you guys so much for the info and help
> 
> I got the invitation, my agent thought this round has been cancelled so she didnt check the email  huge relief


Hire a different agent mate, he should be checking his email,if he files an EOI he gets an email when a client is invited..


----------



## dalalhu

Good luck with the application process now !!!


----------



## woolee517

According to Iscah, Accountants : 21/10/2016 invited & Auditor : 24/12/2016! 

Do you guys think this round was double invite as well ?


----------



## sidcannon

woolee517 said:


> According to Iscah, Accountants : 21/10/2016 invited & Auditor : 24/12/2016!
> 
> Do you guys think this round was double invite as well ?


Seems like it


----------



## 1330690

What up boys! Long time since I was active on here <*SNIP*> *See Rule 5, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*

Anyways I had been waiting patiently for 6 months for NSW to finally start inviting 65 pointers but I dont think thats ever gonna happen. Made my peace with that, amazing series win for India against the Aussies this week!
So instead my family bought a Hungarian PR and I'm relocating to Budapest in May. I highly recommend it to you guys as well. We are all highly skilled here and can succeed easily be it the EU or in Aus.

If there are Hungarians on this forum or have an Hungarian connections I'd appreciate if you PM me. Help a brother out, Central Europe is an unusual destination for skilled migrants...

Viszlát és sok szerencsét!


----------



## Amrita.khangura

arjunvir91 said:


> What up boys! Long time since I was active on here <*SNIP*>
> 
> Anyways I had been waiting patiently for 6 months for NSW to finally start inviting 65 pointers but I dont think thats ever gonna happen. Made my peace with that, amazing series win for India against the Aussies this week!
> So instead my family bought a Hungarian PR and I'm relocating to Budapest in May. I highly recommend it to you guys as well. We are all highly skilled here and can succeed easily be it the EU or in Aus.
> 
> If there are Hungarians on this forum or have an Hungarian connections I'd appreciate if you PM me. Help a brother out, Central Europe is an unusual destination for skilled migrants...
> 
> Viszlát és sok szerencsét!


Hungaruan pr thats news to me

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Hungaruan pr thats news to me
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




"Bought" - it can be bought legally  there are ways to migrate there, but not "buying" it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amrita.khangura

andreyx108b said:


> "Bought" - it can be bought legally  there are ways to migrate there, but not "buying" it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh that sounds a bit different 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Amrita.khangura said:


> Ahhh that sounds a bit different
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


sorry meant to say can not be bought


----------



## 1330690

andreyx108b said:


> sorry meant to say can not be bought


A simple google search along the lines of 'Can hungarian PR be bought' wouldve proved you wrong. Anyways bro check out the Hungarian permanent residency program for investors, its easily the most value for money out of all the EU countries bcoz of the ease of converting to citizenship and inclusion of dependent family members to the principal application.

Also there are like 10 EU country PRs for sale ranging from Euro 150k to 10mil but your native Germany is not on the list.


----------



## ashmiya

Hello there 

I have a question .
If my brother who is in Melbourne Victoria has to sponsor me under 489, does my designation Accountant be under the SOL of Victoria ....

Can someone shed some light on this ...


----------



## andreyx108b

arjunvir91 said:


> A simple google search along the lines of 'Can hungarian PR be bought' wouldve proved you wrong. Anyways bro check out the Hungarian permanent residency program for investors, its easily the most value for money out of all the EU countries bcoz of the ease of converting to citizenship and inclusion of dependent family members to the principal application.
> 
> Also there are like 10 EU country PRs for sale ranging from Euro 150k to 10mil but your native Germany is not on the list.


you can google search million times  lets not refer to illigal ways - can you share governament source?


----------



## 1330690

andreyx108b said:


> you can google search million times  lets not refer to illigal ways - can you share governament source?


Lmao are you for real man? Like wtf kind of childish response is that.
I have the PR card with my photo on it. I went to the Hungarian embassy in Delhi and signed the required documents in front of the ambassador herself.
Its called the Residency Bond Program Hungary and its government approved, open for all, nothing shady like you seem to be implying...


----------



## andreyx108b

arjunvir91 said:


> Lmao are you for real man? Like wtf kind of childish response is that.
> I have the PR card with my photo on it. I went to the Hungarian embassy in Delhi and signed the required documents in front of the ambassador herself.
> Its called the Residency Bond Program Hungary and its government approved, open for all, nothing shady like you seem to be implying...


well, ok, so now we can disclose further, the evil is in details - this is an investment visa, which is intially temprory residence visa without right to work (after certain period of time you become a permanent resident with the right to work) . The investment amout as far as i can recall is 300k? I am sure that some maybe interested in it - but it is not a skilled visa and you do not buy it, you invest money which you can return, after 5 years, and the program ends on 31/03/2017.

There are other investment visas, such as in Portugal, Spain and Poland and Bulgaria - but they share some employment coniditions


----------



## 1330690

andreyx108b said:


> well, ok, so now we can disclose further, the evil is in details - this is an investment visa, which is intially temprory residence visa without right to work (after certain period of time you become a permanent resident with the right to work) . The investment amout as far as i can recall is 300k? I am sure that some maybe interested in it - but it is not a skilled visa and you do not buy it, you invest money which you can return, after 5 years, and the program ends on 31/03/2017.


Its a right to work buddy and its not for 5years its for life. Like seriously where are you getting your information?  
You think my family is stupid to not do it's research and take such a big step in terms of capital. Check again you are jumping to conclusions to save your 10 star forum reputation it seems...

Who wants to do charity, gifting 300k to the Hungarian govt lol, hey man are you trying to troll? its a simple transaction- pay 300k get PR within 30days, after 5 years get your money back at 0% interest.


----------



## andreyx108b

arjunvir91 said:


> Its a right to work buddy and its not for 5years its for life. Like seriously where are you getting your information?
> You think my family is stupid to not do it's research and take such a big step in terms of capital. Check again you are jumping to conclusions to save your 10 star forum reputation it seems...
> 
> Who wants to do charity, gifting 300k to the Hungarian govt lol, hey man are you trying to troll? its a simple transaction- pay 300k get PR within 30days, after 5 years get your money back at 0% interest.


Troll? Stupid? if u say so. 

Facts are hard things to argue with


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> Troll? Stupid? if u say so.
> 
> Facts are hard things to argue with


Hi andrey, 
Please refer him to the relevant thread.


----------



## 1330690

andreyx108b said:


> Troll? Stupid? if u say so.
> 
> Facts are hard things to argue with


Luckily facts are on the internet for everyone to see. Unbelievable how you misconstrued the benefits of such a simple investor PR program. Till 1 hour ago you were denying the existence of any such path to EU citizenship so I guess you're just slow on the uptake. :crazy:

Anyways I'm probably gonna delete my account today since I require no further assistance with finally leaving India. My advice to all is to buy an EU investor PR. It's getting tougher for Indians with the recent nationalist/protectionist right wing wave in developed countries... 
Peace brothers! :rockon:


----------



## andreyx108b

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi andrey,
> Please refer him to the relevant thread.


brother not sure which thread about Hungarian investors visa  sorry about the off-topic  wont post again  :closed_2:


----------



## Qasimkhan

andreyx108b said:


> brother not sure which thread about Hungarian investors visa  sorry about the off-topic  wont post again  :closed_2:


Much Appreciated mate


----------



## Abood

Hi All, 

Do u think that there are significant differences between "accountant" and "finance manager" when it comes to experience assessment?

Is it possible that accountant experience be considered as finance manager? Anyone had two employment assessments from cpa Australia? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Do u think that there are significant differences between "accountant" and "finance manager" when it comes to experience assessment?
> 
> Is it possible that accountant experience be considered as finance manager? Anyone had two employment assessments from cpa Australia?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it may be difficult. The occupation is described as: "Finance Managers plan, organise, direct, control and coordinate the financial and accounting activities within organisations."

As an accountant, if your clients are giving you a great deal of control and freedom over managing their finances then you might be able to argue that you are undertaking the duties of a Finance Manager. However, if you are auditing or providing advisory services then it will be difficult to show that you are directing or controlling their finances. You should compare your daily tasks to the ANZSCO tasks for Finance Manager to see if they overlap.


----------



## Abood

jontymorgan said:


> I think it may be difficult. The occupation is described as: "Finance Managers plan, organise, direct, control and coordinate the financial and accounting activities within organisations."
> 
> As an accountant, if your clients are giving you a great deal of control and freedom over managing their finances then you might be able to argue that you are undertaking the duties of a Finance Manager. However, if you are auditing or providing advisory services then it will be difficult to show that you are directing or controlling their finances. You should compare your daily tasks to the ANZSCO tasks for Finance Manager to see if they overlap.


Thank you so much. 

Do u think the below tasks could be considered for positive employment assessment: 

*• Yearly budget preparation for the assigned business units 
• Variance detailed analysis review and investigations of business reasons behind variances.
• Preparing monthly financial statements for presentation to management for their review. 
• Participate in new accounting software implementation process and explaining complex business cases to be accommodated in new computer based accounting software, as well as assisting in data migration.
• Testing and approving new solutions provided by accounting software developer. 
• Analysis of overdue receivables and discuss with regulator and management possible solutions to enforce collection. 
• Liaison with external auditors in relation to audit issues and submit the final draft version of financials to finance manager for review. 
• Drafting financial accounting policies.
• Establishing reserve fund requirements. 
• Maintain and update chart of accounts.
• Monthly cash collection reporting and roll out the monthly cash collection forecast. 
• Planning treasury requirements for each business unit and invest excess cash in fixed deposits instruments. 
• Ad hoc reports as requested by management and operation. *


I got positive employment assessment for the above tasks for accountant.


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Do u think the below tasks could be considered for positive employment assessment:
> 
> *• Yearly budget preparation for the assigned business units
> • Variance detailed analysis review and investigations of business reasons behind variances.
> • Preparing monthly financial statements for presentation to management for their review.
> • Participate in new accounting software implementation process and explaining complex business cases to be accommodated in new computer based accounting software, as well as assisting in data migration.
> • Testing and approving new solutions provided by accounting software developer.
> • Analysis of overdue receivables and discuss with regulator and management possible solutions to enforce collection.
> • Liaison with external auditors in relation to audit issues and submit the final draft version of financials to finance manager for review.
> • Drafting financial accounting policies.
> • Establishing reserve fund requirements.
> • Maintain and update chart of accounts.
> • Monthly cash collection reporting and roll out the monthly cash collection forecast.
> • Planning treasury requirements for each business unit and invest excess cash in fixed deposits instruments.
> • Ad hoc reports as requested by management and operation. *
> 
> 
> I got positive employment assessment for the above tasks for accountant.


Those look like some of the main duties of a Finance Manager so it could be worth getting the assessment. Is your experience at an accountancy firm or a company/organization in industry? At 65+5 points there is little or no chance of getting an invitation as an Accountant so there is not much to lose other than paying CPA to review your qualifications/experience under a new ANZSCO code.

Finance Manager currently has medium availability in South Australia so if you meet their criteria and have at least 55+5 points then you should get an invite from them within 6 weeks of applying. If you are onshore or worked/studied in Australia, SA has some residency requirements. If you are offshore then those don't apply. SA accepts a skilled employment assessment as proof of the required 3 years experience. 

If you have further questions on Finance Manager and SA then we can switch over to the 'South Australia State Sponsorship' thread as this thread is for the Accountants/Auditor occupations.


----------



## Abood

jontymorgan said:


> Those look like some of the main duties of a Finance Manager so it could be worth getting the assessment. Is your experience at an accountancy firm or a company/organization in industry? At 65+5 points there is little or no chance of getting an invitation as an Accountant so there is not much to lose other than paying CPA to review your qualifications/experience under a new ANZSCO code.
> 
> Finance Manager currently has medium availability in South Australia so if you meet their criteria and have at least 55+5 points then you should get an invite from them within 6 weeks of applying. If you are onshore or worked/studied in Australia, SA has some residency requirements. If you are offshore then those don't apply. SA accepts a skilled employment assessment as proof of the required 3 years experience.
> 
> If you have further questions on Finance Manager and SA then we can switch over to the 'South Australia State Sponsorship' thread as this thread is for the Accountants/Auditor occupations.


Thank you. 

I am working in a company - one of the largest real estate developer in the UAE. I have applied for a second assessment from CPA Australia. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am working in a company - one of the largest real estate developer in the UAE. I have applied for a second assessment from CPA Australia.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Good luck! As you are working in industry, I think your experience is closer to Finance Manager than Accountant...hopefully the CPA agree! 

I made the same choice as you. I am working in industry and was originally going to apply as an Accountant with 65+5 points. When the points started increasing for accountants, I switched my assessment (with ICAA) to Finance Manager and applied for SA state nomination.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Another dark friday .&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Another dark friday .&#55357;&#56862;




Looks like that! I am hopeless now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Looks like that! I am hopeless now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 more fridays otherwise get ready for 8 months monster backlog so even they will keep accounting or not in both cases most of the 70s will be out of the game.


----------



## ashmiya

Abood said:


> Looks like that! I am hopeless now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does this mean NSW is not sending invites anymore ?
Even to the 70 pointers with Superior english ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## omermena

What do u guys think would be the last call before the quota will be all used up ?


----------



## NP101

Rab nawaz said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that! I am hopeless now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 4 more fridays otherwise get ready for 8 months monster backlog so even they will keep accounting or not in both cases most of the 70s will be out of the game.
Click to expand...

Don't worry it will survive but yes the backlog would be massive if they won't increase the quota


----------



## Rab nawaz

NP101 said:


> Don't worry it will survive but yes the backlog would be massive if they won't increase the quota


Quota never increases in the history of Australia. The game is very clear now if by any chance the states will not invite 70+5 with proficient in that case from november 2016 to july 2017 there will be 8 months backlog. Even the state has to organise massive rounds to clear atleast 3 months so atleast some of the 70s will be in the game after years of waiting.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all, what do you reckon how many invitations left for accountants and Auditors ? How many more rounds remaining?


----------



## natali-new

i guess accountants will remain in sol and scol and still with 70p cutoff.


----------



## ashmiya

Hello everyone 

Can someone kindly clarify this ?

Is NSW still giving out invites to 70 + 5 p with superior English for accountants?

Thank you 

Regards


----------



## Sushev

ashmiya said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can someone kindly clarify this ?
> 
> Is NSW still giving out invites to 70 + 5 p with superior English for accountants?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Regards


I have been waiting since jan 2017 havent got one. ??


----------



## ashmiya

So you are waiting with 70 + p with superior english ?

Can you kindly provide your breakdown to get a more clearer picture.

Did anyone report getting a invite recently for 190 ?


Thanks


----------



## Sushev

ashmiya said:


> So you are waiting with 70 + p with superior english ?
> 
> Can you kindly provide your breakdown to get a more clearer picture.
> 
> Did anyone report getting a invite recently for 190 ?
> 
> My points breakdown is:
> Age-30
> Atleast bachelor's degree-15
> Australian study -5
> English-20
> 
> As far as i know,people who had superior english + experience did get the invitation.


----------



## ashmiya

Sushev said:


> ashmiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are waiting with 70 + p with superior english ?
> 
> Can you kindly provide your breakdown to get a more clearer picture.
> 
> Did anyone report getting a invite recently for 190 ?
> 
> My points breakdown is:
> Age-30
> Atleast bachelor's degree-15
> Australian study -5
> English-20
> 
> As far as i know,people who had superior english + experience did get the invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , that is what i wanted to know if experience makes a difference..
> 
> I would love to hear from someone who received an invite which confirms that NSW has not yet stopped giving out invites.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash
Click to expand...


----------



## chinkyjenn

ashmiya said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you , that is what i wanted to know if experience makes a difference..
> 
> I would love to hear from someone who received an invite which confirms that NSW has not yet stopped giving out invites.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last invite I heard from NSW is on the 6th of March. It's been quiet ever since!
Click to expand...


----------



## ashmiya

chinkyjenn said:


> ashmiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last invite I heard from NSW is on the 6th of March. It's been quiet ever since!
> 
> 
> 
> That is almost a month now which is not good.
> 
> Anyone has any different information on the same subject ...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash
Click to expand...


----------



## shailsol

Can anyone give email for writing to immigration department regarding SkillSelect?


----------



## varunjajoo

Guys,

Thanks a lot for all the assistance and support while I waited for the EOI. I've now finally got a direct grant.
Phew.. I'm relieved.
All the best to you guys !!

Regards,

Varun

__________________
Anzco: 221111
Age: 30 pts
Edu: 15 pts
Work Exp: 10 pts
Partner: 5 pts
PTE: 20 pts (90, 90, 90, 90)
Total : 80 pts
Applied: Feb 13, 2017
Invite received: Feb 14, 2017
Applied for visa: March 22, 2017
Direct Grant: April 3, 2017


----------



## Abood

shailsol said:


> Can anyone give email for writing to immigration department regarding SkillSelect?


Already sent emails. No feedback!


----------



## ashmiya

The big question .....

Will there be another round of invite ?


Regards

Ash


----------



## natali-new

Something should be changed in accounting queue. It's impossibly long row and waiting period. The queue is much longer than 2016-2017 quota


----------



## davidlk03

Does anyone or their friend has EOIs after the cutoff dates or we say the cut off fo the dates would have been the same.
Accountant:19 October
Auditor-25 October


----------



## omermena

there's a dude here that said he got an invite and he is oct 20th, someone on immitracker wrote 21st as well, further , my eoi is 26 oct and im yet to be invited so you can guess its somewhere in between ...


----------



## davidlk03

Hey guys I think we all should send an email to border.gov /skill select/immigration regarding the unused or expired invitation to be reconsidered again and add it back to the system.
Imagine if they do that it would help a lot of people who been waiting in the queue at least 500-600 in both Accountants and Auditors I think it would compell them to take decisions if they see a lot of email stating that.
It's really unfair where the ceiling for Accountants and auditors are so low and the ceilings are misused and not given to genuine people. It just created havoc this year because of this issue.

If that happens there would be so many people that would have the chance otherwise the unused ceilings would just be wasted.

I have already send and email..

From my observations the movement of 1 day and 2 days is really strange there won't be 96 people filling up their EOIs in a single day or 2 .its just because of double invitaions it would have been reissued after expiring, just imagine 80 people who applied in auditor gets invitations before accounting so there is just 16 invitations issued in the next round as 80 expired invitations will be issued back again..
We never saw the cut off for accountant or aauditor 75, never so 1 day 2 days and three days is just the result of that..
It's no way possible there would be 96 or 100 EOI's in single days or 2-3 days so many time.


----------



## Qasimkhan

davidlk03 said:


> Hey guys I think we all should send an email to border.gov /skill select/immigration regarding the unused or expired invitation to be reconsidered again and add it back to the system.
> Imagine if they do that it would help a lot of people who been waiting in the queue at least 500-600 in both Accountants and Auditors I think it would compell them to take decisions if they see a lot of email stating that.
> It's really unfair where the ceiling for Accountants and auditors are so low and the ceilings are misused and not given to genuine people. It just created havoc this year because of this issue.
> 
> If that happens there would be so many people that would have the chance otherwise the unused ceilings would just be wasted.
> 
> I have already send and email..
> 
> From my observations the movement of 1 day and 2 days is really strange there won't be 96 people filling up their EOIs in a single day or 2 .its just because of double invitaions it would have been reissued after expiring, just imagine 80 people who applied in auditor gets invitations before accounting so there is just 16 invitations issued in the next round as 80 expired invitations will be issued back again..
> We never saw the cut off for accountant or aauditor 75, never so 1 day 2 days and three days is just the result of that..
> It's no way possible there would be 96 or 100 EOI's in single days or 2-3 days so many time.


One of my friends, he been to an agent n asked that i got invited for 189 but I don't have money to apply what I should do, agent gave suggestion to him don't worry let the invitation get expire, in that way you wont lose your spot, so its mean agents are doing this on purpose and they know all the drawbacks.


----------



## davidlk03

Qasimkhan said:


> One of my friends, he been to an agent n asked that i got invited for 189 but I don't have money to apply what I should do, agent gave suggestion to him don't worry let the invitation get expire, in that way you wont lose your spot, so its mean agents are doing this on purpose and they know all the drawbacks.


Thats really disgusting they have 60 days to arrange money and apply,
They shouldn't really lodge their EOI if they can't..


----------



## woolee517

Qasimkhan said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I think we all should send an email to border.gov /skill select/immigration regarding the unused or expired invitation to be reconsidered again and add it back to the system.
> Imagine if they do that it would help a lot of people who been waiting in the queue at least 500-600 in both Accountants and Auditors I think it would compell them to take decisions if they see a lot of email stating that.
> It's really unfair where the ceiling for Accountants and auditors are so low and the ceilings are misused and not given to genuine people. It just created havoc this year because of this issue.
> 
> If that happens there would be so many people that would have the chance otherwise the unused ceilings would just be wasted.
> 
> I have already send and email..
> 
> From my observations the movement of 1 day and 2 days is really strange there won't be 96 people filling up their EOIs in a single day or 2 .its just because of double invitaions it would have been reissued after expiring, just imagine 80 people who applied in auditor gets invitations before accounting so there is just 16 invitations issued in the next round as 80 expired invitations will be issued back again..
> We never saw the cut off for accountant or aauditor 75, never so 1 day 2 days and three days is just the result of that..
> It's no way possible there would be 96 or 100 EOI's in single days or 2-3 days so many time.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends, he been to an agent n asked that i got invited for 189 but I don't have money to apply what I should do, agent gave suggestion to him don't worry let the invitation get expire, in that way you wont lose your spot, so its mean agents are doing this on purpose and they know all the drawbacks.
Click to expand...

How do you know that there will be only 16 invitations left next round? there will be around 100 left though.


----------



## davidlk03

woolee517 said:


> How do you know that there will be only 16 invitations left next round? there will be around 100 left though.


I never said there will be 16 invitations left next round. please read it carefully. Just talking about general wastage of EOI in the system..


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi can someone please guide regarding Skill assessment question while lodging EOI

"Does the client have a suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority?"

Does this include Skilled employment assessment only or i can just put Qualification assessment details in here ? Experts can you please guide


----------



## BaazzZ

did you guys check South Australia news about new high points (80 - 85) for some occupations? please check source South Australia Website or SBS news , 

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/news-events/news-releases/2448

its giving us a guess about what other states gonna do now.


----------



## Ku_

BaazzZ said:


> did you guys check South Australia news about new high points (80 - 85) for some occupations? please check source SBS news ,
> 
> its giving us a guess about what other states gonna do now.


High points nomination
From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points. 

This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.

This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.

High points and chain migration exclusions

Effective immediately the following occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are no longer available for high points or chain migration nomination:

221111 Accountant (General)
223111 Human Resource Adviser (not available for high points since 02/09/2016)
225113 Marketing Specialist
225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) 
242111 University Lecturer 
242112 University Tutor 
251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist 
This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1pm on 5 April 2017. Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.


I think Accountants are in danger!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## BaazzZ

Ku_ said:


> High points nomination
> From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points.
> 
> This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.
> 
> This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.
> 
> High points and chain migration exclusions
> 
> Effective immediately the following occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are no longer available for high points or chain migration nomination:
> 
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 223111 Human Resource Adviser (not available for high points since 02/09/2016)
> 225113 Marketing Specialist
> 225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)
> 242111 University Lecturer
> 242112 University Tutor
> 251511 Hospital Pharmacist
> 251513 Retail Pharmacist
> This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1pm on 5 April 2017. Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.
> 
> 
> I think Accountants are in danger!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Yes buddy, We are in ICU now...


----------



## Ku_

BaazzZ said:


> Yes buddy, We are in ICU now...


I just hope we continue to remain in the SOL!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

What if i tell you guys they have invited dozens of corporate tresurers on 65+5.


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> What if i told you guys they have invited dozens of corporate tresurers on 65+5.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> What if i tell you guys they have invited dozens of corporate tresurers on 65+5.


Rab, 

Did they invite you?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Rab,
> 
> Did they invite you?


No cuz when he told me i was cracking jokes on him and then he just drop the evidence so i gotta believe now, come in PM i will share with you as well.


----------



## AAO1984

hello - 

Anyone had experience of their EOI getting expired? nO invite yet, just the EOI itself is expiring.
What does this mean and what is the next step? to create a new EOI again?

thanks in advance


----------



## davidlk03

Whenever I see this message, it's really upsets me of how lot of EOis has been wasted this year, 78 invitations reissued back because no one used and it expired. So that's 78*2= 156 invitations were not used and it happened so many times with accounting and auditor at least there would be 500-600,more than that in each Accounting and Auditor unused invitaions..


UNCLASSIFIED

Dear Pramod

Thank you for your enquiry, and apologies for the delay in responding.

Invitation rounds may vary significantly as rounds can sometimes include previously expired invitations. This has been the case here.

On August 3rd, 110 invites were issued for Auditors. 60 days later, on October 3rd, 78 of those invitations expired. 78 of these expired invitations were eligible to be invited again, on October 12. The October 12 round saw 55 Auditors invited, with 49 of those from the August 3rd round.

The date of effect shown for October 12 relates back to the earliest date of effect from those EOIs invited back on August 3rd. The pool of EOIs used for October 12 was vastly different because of the high number of expired invitations on October 3rd.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration an


----------



## azerty

AAO1984 said:


> hello -
> 
> Anyone had experience of their EOI getting expired? nO invite yet, just the EOI itself is expiring.
> What does this mean and what is the next step? to create a new EOI again?
> 
> thanks in advance


As in you have been waiting for 2 years? Can you elaborate? Cos you can submit another EOI, but if you don't have enough points, it's going to be another futile wait


----------



## Hopeisalive

When is the last round and will it be double invitation?


----------



## Arora900

Ku_ said:


> I just hope we continue to remain in the SOL!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


It is a major source of revenue for agencies like CPA, they wont let it close down.


----------



## Arora900

sidcannon said:


> Seems like it


Hi Sidcannon

Can you please share the procedure to get 5 points for NAATI, i am at 65 points, i need 5 more points. I am an Indian and can try my luck with Hindi. Can you please share the whole process, thank you.


----------



## azerty

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results

29 mar round report is out


----------



## azerty

Accountants - 24/10/2016, 8 invites left
Auditors 26/12/2016, 38 invites left.

Although it is possible they may give another full double invite round for 12/4. Fingers crossed for those of you waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Arora900

Only 8 spots left for the year now..


----------



## Ange007

So sad about this result... double invite again.. the bad part is the 3 months backlog will have a big impact and probably only 75s will be invited from next FY if accounting still remains... 
Frustrating!!!


----------



## Ange007

All of this because DIBP was unable to fulfill there targets with other occupations so only alternative is to invite more accountants to fillup the gap..
SA, WA no longer invite accountants for state nominations..
Bad time for accountants. So frustrating!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ange007 said:


> All of this because DIBP was unable to fulfill there targets with other occupations so only alternative is to invite more accountants to fillup the gap..
> SA, WA no longer invite accountants for state nominations..
> Bad time for accountants. So frustrating!


Nothing new i was already expecting this before 5 months ago, so now the game is completely dependent on state nomination. Lets see how many days state can clear to save the sinking boat of accountants.


----------



## davidlk03

Guys please send an email to skill select/immigration to reconsider the unused ceilings for the accountants and auditors.


----------



## Ange007

Rab nawaz said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this because DIBP was unable to fulfill there targets with other occupations so only alternative is to invite more accountants to fillup the gap..
> SA, WA no longer invite accountants for state nominations..
> Bad time for accountants. So frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new i was already expecting this before 5 months ago, so now the game is completely dependent on state nomination. Lets see how many days state can clear to save the sinking boat of accountants.
Click to expand...


Due to the close of state sponsorships in WA,SA,Queensland the backlog will be even more with higher points in future for 189 accountants as some states are under regional category so they get additional 5points.. compared to major states who doesn't give those points..


----------



## mctowel

nishesh.koirala said:


> Waiting for DIBP to answer.. Will call them tomorrow morning.


Hi and hello everyone
What was the reply when you called DIPB? I am also having the same issue. My doe on points breakdown changed to my birthday in March meanwhile my points did not change.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Nothing new i was already expecting this before 5 months ago, so now the game is completely dependent on state nomination. Lets see how many days state can clear to save the sinking boat of accountants.




I think next round the minimum points would be minimum 75 or 80. I know it is clear because of the less seats for accountants, but still it is a very bad indication. South Australia removed accounting from high points requirements, and they have low availability seats for finance managers. It is getting worse and it will more worse if they remove accounting from SOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new i was already expecting this before 5 months ago, so now the game is completely dependent on state nomination. Lets see how many days state can clear to save the sinking boat of accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think next round the minimum points would be minimum 75 or 80. I know it is clear because of the less seats for accountants, but still it is a very bad indication. South Australia removed accounting from high points requirements, and they have low availability seats for finance managers. It is getting worse and it will more worse if they remove accounting from SOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting minimum 80 for 190 or 189??


----------



## Ku_

Its really a frustrating situation for the 2211 group! double invites, wasted invitations, increase in min points, fear of being removed from SOL and God knows what other situations! Hope DIBP/skillselect realizes their issues and sorts them out soon!


----------



## shariq123

Guys, I just submitted my EOI right now for Accountant (General) category. My points are:

189 visa: 75 points
190 visa: 80 points 

I have Superior English. 

I just noticed that there are only 8 spaces left for Accountant category before the ceiling is reached. The Visa Date of Effect mentioned is 24 October 2016. 

Does this mean that I cannot get an invite for 189 visa in the next round i.e. on 12th April 2017? Are my chances solely dependent on 190 visa, basically only New South Wales? 

I don't have much understanding about this Visa Date of Effect thing.


----------



## Abood

shariq123 said:


> Guys, I just submitted my EOI right now for Accountant (General) category. My points are:
> 
> 189 visa: 75 points
> 190 visa: 80 points
> 
> I have Superior English.
> 
> I just noticed that there are only 8 spaces left for Accountant category before the ceiling is reached. The Visa Date of Effect mentioned is 12 October 2016.
> 
> Does this mean that I cannot get an invite for 189 visa in the next round i.e. on 12th April 2017? Are my chances solely dependent on 190 visa, basically only New South Wales?
> 
> I don't have much understanding about this Visa Date of Effect thing.




If you are very lucky you will get it. Concentrate on 190. Don't worry too much as I think u have a very good chances. 
Good luck! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Guys, I just submitted my EOI right now for Accountant (General) category. My points are:
> 
> 189 visa: 75 points
> 190 visa: 80 points
> 
> I have Superior English.
> 
> I just noticed that there are only 8 spaces left for Accountant category before the ceiling is reached. The Visa Date of Effect mentioned is 24 October 2016.
> 
> Does this mean that I cannot get an invite for 189 visa in the next round i.e. on 12th April 2017? Are my chances solely dependent on 190 visa, basically only New South Wales?
> 
> I don't have much understanding about this Visa Date of Effect thing.


You should be safe at 75... Date of effect 24 October is majorly for 70 pointers


----------



## shariq123

Abood said:


> If you are very lucky you will get it. Concentrate on 190. Don't worry too much as I think u have a very good chances.
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. Great. Thanks a lot. Hoping for 189 but even 190 will do


----------



## Arora900

Darshana said:


> You should be safe at 75... Date of effect 24 October is majorly for 70 pointers


True.. unless there a a lot of 75 adn 80 pointers


----------



## omermena

do u guys thing it would go pass 2500 ? ( reuse the expired invites )


----------



## Arora900

omermena said:


> do u guys thing it would go pass 2500 ? ( reuse the expired invites )


I think they may let it pass 2500 to compensate for duplicate invites.


----------



## davidlk03

Arora900 said:


> I think they may let it pass 2500 to compensate for duplicate invites.


Pls guys send an email to skill select regarding that, it might make a little difference when there are like 100s email saying the same thing.
Please do it so that they might have to think about that because that's the quota which haven't been used because of double invites or expired invites
Please send it..


----------



## Arora900

davidlk03 said:


> Pls guys send an email to skill select regarding that, it might make a little difference when there are like 100s email saying the same thing.
> Please do it so that they might have to think about that because that's the quota which haven't been used because of double invites or expired invites
> Please send it..


hi David,

It would be easier for everyone if you can share the email ID, and if you have already sent an email, please share the text.


----------



## davidlk03

[email protected]

Subject: please reconsider expired unused invitations and reissue back..

Hi, as it's nearly the end of the occupation ceilings for Accountants and Auditors, please add back the unused or expired invitations back to the genuine people who really need it.

It's really unfair when the occupation ceiling is quite low for Accountants and Auditors and the ceilings are misused and even after knowing regarding the issue DIBP DOESNT FIX it.
There would be around 500-600 EOI's unused or expired in each Accounting and Auditor because of the double invitaions and the EOIS not being used up technically.

Technically 2 invitaions are wasted for the same people (1 client) when it's reissued the second time so if there are 100 people who applied both auditor and accounting 200 EOI's are technically wasted. Because the client is invited and apply lodge his visa with Auditor..
There would be like more than 500 Eois.

Please reconsider the expired or unused EOis and issue it back to Genuine people.

Thank you..


----------



## ju9863

shariq123 said:


> Guys, I just submitted my EOI right now for Accountant (General) category. My points are:
> 
> 189 visa: 75 points
> 190 visa: 80 points
> 
> I have Superior English.
> 
> I just noticed that there are only 8 spaces left for Accountant category before the ceiling is reached. The Visa Date of Effect mentioned is 24 October 2016.
> 
> Does this mean that I cannot get an invite for 189 visa in the next round i.e. on 12th April 2017? Are my chances solely dependent on 190 visa, basically only New South Wales?
> 
> I don't have much understanding about this Visa Date of Effect thing.


Hey mate
You are exactly same situation as me except my date of effect is 5/4/2017. I updated yesterday. But the remaining seats seem 204 not 8 seats. R u sure about that?


----------



## Arora900

davidlk03 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Subject: please reconsider expired unused invitations and reissue back..
> 
> Hi, as it's nearly the end of the occupation ceilings for Accountants and Auditors, please add back the unused or expired invitations back to the genuine people who really need it.
> 
> It's really unfair when the occupation ceiling is quite low for Accountants and Auditors and the ceilings are misused and even after knowing regarding the issue DIBP DOESNT FIX it.
> There would be around 500-600 EOI's unused or expired in each Accounting and Auditor because of the double invitaions and the EOIS not being used up technically.
> 
> Technically 2 invitaions are wasted for the same people (1 client) when it's reissued the second time so if there are 100 people who applied both auditor and accounting 200 EOI's are technically wasted. Because the client is invited and apply lodge his visa with Auditor..
> There would be like more than 500 Eois.
> 
> Please reconsider the expired or unused EOis and issue it back to Genuine people.
> 
> Thank you..



Email, sent


----------



## Abood

Arora900 said:


> Email, sent




You won't hear from them. I sent two times with no feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Littleann

Hi guys, Given there are only 38 invitations left for auditor do you think an EOI submitted on 10/1 at 70 points will have a chance for invitation? (Couldnt have my skill assessment for auditor done earlier as 24dec to 10 jan was public holiday) i summitted my EOI for Gen Acct in early Dec but no hope for that


----------



## Arora900

Littleann said:


> Hi guys, Given there are only 38 invitations left for auditor do you think an EOI submitted on 10/1 at 70 points will have a chance for invitation? (Couldnt have my skill assessment for auditor done earlier as 24dec to 10 jan was public holiday) i summitted my EOI for Gen Acct in early Dec but no hope for that


Don't lose hope, sooner or later it will come opcorn:


----------



## ashmiya

Abood said:


> If you are very lucky you will get it. Concentrate on 190. Don't worry too much as I think u have a very good chances.
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought someone had mentioned that NSW had stopped issuing invites for 190 long back.
There is no movement found there now.


----------



## Littleann

Thanks Arora,

As I luckily received an 489 invitation before SA changed their rules but still hope for an 189 invitation. Still havent sumitted my 489 application


----------



## BaazzZ

davidlk03 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Subject: please reconsider expired unused invitations and reissue back..
> 
> Hi, as it's nearly the end of the occupation ceilings for Accountants and Auditors, please add back the unused or expired invitations back to the genuine people who really need it.
> 
> It's really unfair when the occupation ceiling is quite low for Accountants and Auditors and the ceilings are misused and even after knowing regarding the issue DIBP DOESNT FIX it.
> There would be around 500-600 EOI's unused or expired in each Accounting and Auditor because of the double invitaions and the EOIS not being used up technically.
> 
> Technically 2 invitaions are wasted for the same people (1 client) when it's reissued the second time so if there are 100 people who applied both auditor and accounting 200 EOI's are technically wasted. Because the client is invited and apply lodge his visa with Auditor..
> There would be like more than 500 Eois.
> 
> Please reconsider the expired or unused EOis and issue it back to Genuine people.
> 
> Thank you..


done


----------



## omermena

done


----------



## AAO1984

azerty said:


> As in you have been waiting for 2 years? Can you elaborate? Cos you can submit another EOI, but if you don't have enough points, it's going to be another futile wait


Yes - originally started with 60 points but no luck, now I am at 75 and hoping but my EOI is expiring soon. Can I create a new EOI even before my current one expires?


----------



## Abood

ashmiya said:


> I thought someone had mentioned that NSW had stopped issuing invites for 190 long back.
> 
> There is no movement found there now.




I saw people saying that they were invited by nsw. The quantity is less. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

Abood said:


> You won't hear from them. I sent two times with no feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We know that but still it might make sense when they see lots of emails regarding that as it's unfair when there is still ceiling left but unused because of doubl invitations and multiple EOI's not cancelled after invitation in 1which can be turned into genuine invitaions..


----------



## woolee517

I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24 of Oct at around 6pm. I am so hopeless.. I am not sure how long I should wait for from now on.. I really hope that they will invite more than 8 people next round.. good luck those who submitted your EOIs in Oct and Nov...


----------



## Rab nawaz

woolee517 said:


> I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24 of Oct at around 6pm. I am so hopeless.. I am not sure how long I should wait for from now on.. I really hope that they will invite more than 8 people next round.. good luck those who submitted your EOIs in Oct and Nov...


You should be happy atleast you are in the game if the things will keep moving like that next FY most of us will be out of the game straight away.


----------



## drashti

How about NSW ?? Howmany numbers left to be invited for NSW ??


----------



## ju9863

shariq123 said:


> Guys, I just submitted my EOI right now for Accountant (General) category. My points are:
> 
> 189 visa: 75 points
> 190 visa: 80 points
> 
> I have Superior English.
> 
> I just noticed that there are only 8 spaces left for Accountant category before the ceiling is reached. The Visa Date of Effect mentioned is 24 October 2016.
> 
> Does this mean that I cannot get an invite for 189 visa in the next round i.e. on 12th April 2017? Are my chances solely dependent on 190 visa, basically only New South Wales?
> 
> I don't have much understanding about this Visa Date of Effect thing.


Hi, mate
I searched the Immitracker then I found out that there are seemingly at the most 2~3 people with 75 points who are waiting for the next April round. So you and me probably get the invitation, which means that we can be in the remaining 8. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

and the effect of date should be taken by 70 pointers or less. and during the march rounds, people with 75 points or more only could get the invitation.. the situation for accountant is getting fierce.. hope the quarter will be extended.


----------



## Abood

ju9863 said:


> Hi, mate
> 
> I searched the Immitracker then I found out that there are seemingly at the most 2~3 people with 75 points who are waiting for the next April round. So you and me probably get the invitation, which means that we can be in the remaining 8. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> and the effect of date should be taken by 70 pointers or less. and during the march rounds, people with 75 points or more only could get the invitation.. the situation for accountant is getting fierce.. hope the quarter will be extended.




My dear 

You are not considering people who are not on immitracker list. Expect at least to people with 80 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ju9863

Abood said:


> My dear
> 
> You are not considering people who are not on immitracker list. Expect at least to people with 80 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, mate
Thanks for your concern and reply.
But according to the 29th March round result in this thread, a guy with 70 point (21/10/2016 effect date) got the invitation which made me to think that there is no 80 or 75 pointers left during the course of the 29th round. There are only a few people with 75 or 80 (not many) I guess probably 2~3 people with 75 or 80 pointers as there are only 1 person listed in the immitracker so I multiply by 2~3 to think it conservatively. If there would be a person with 75 or 80 points, the guy with 70 couldn't have gotten the invitation, right?

that is my reasoning. make sense?


----------



## shailsol

davidlk03 said:


> Pls guys send an email to skill select regarding that, it might make a little difference when there are like 100s email saying the same thing.
> Please do it so that they might have to think about that because that's the quota which haven't been used because of double invites or expired invites
> Please send it..


Email ID please...

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shailsol

davidlk03 said:


> [email protected]rder.gov.au
> 
> Subject: please reconsider expired unused invitations and reissue back..
> 
> Hi, as it's nearly the end of the occupation ceilings for Accountants and Auditors, please add back the unused or expired invitations back to the genuine people who really need it.
> 
> It's really unfair when the occupation ceiling is quite low for Accountants and Auditors and the ceilings are misused and even after knowing regarding the issue DIBP DOESNT FIX it.
> There would be around 500-600 EOI's unused or expired in each Accounting and Auditor because of the double invitaions and the EOIS not being used up technically.
> 
> Technically 2 invitaions are wasted for the same people (1 client) when it's reissued the second time so if there are 100 people who applied both auditor and accounting 200 EOI's are technically wasted. Because the client is invited and apply lodge his visa with Auditor..
> There would be like more than 500 Eois.
> 
> Please reconsider the expired or unused EOis and issue it back to Genuine people.
> 
> Thank you..


   

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

I submitted my EOI today but I never received a confirmation email about it. Is that normal?


----------



## ju9863

shariq123 said:


> I submitted my EOI today but I never received a confirmation email about it. Is that normal?


I think there is no that kind of confirmation email~
Just cross our fingers for the next round..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## shariq123

ju9863 said:


> Hi, mate
> I searched the Immitracker then I found out that there are seemingly at the most 2~3 people with 75 points who are waiting for the next April round. So you and me probably get the invitation, which means that we can be in the remaining 8. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> and the effect of date should be taken by 70 pointers or less. and during the march rounds, people with 75 points or more only could get the invitation.. the situation for accountant is getting fierce.. hope the quarter will be extended.


I don' think Immitracker is accurate to the extent that we can deduce that there are less than 5 people on 75 and above. For e.g. I'm not on Immitracker and I have 75 points. Similarly there might be many people who don't even know about this website at all. They are using an agent so they won't be on Immitracker.


----------



## knell

I have a question regarding education history section in eoi, suppose my bachelor degree got assessed as AQF bachelor level so I got 15 points for that, but what happens if I have an MBA which is not assessed and thus I don't get any point for that; so do I need to mention that mba degree on eoi? My question is, do we need to provide only that educational info by which we are claiming points?


----------



## ju9863

shariq123 said:


> I don' think Immitracker is accurate to the extent that we can deduce that there are less than 5 people on 75 and above. For e.g. I'm not on Immitracker and I have 75 points. Similarly there might be many people who don't even know about this website at all. They are using an agent so they won't be on Immitracker.


Yeap I know ur point but as I mentioned above, in the 29th round a guy with 70 points get the invitation, which mean there are not 75 or 80 pointers left for the 29th round. Also, the meaning of the cut off EOD is 24/10/2016 is that they are all with 70 or less points. Therefore, we can only focus on people with 75 or more and with EOD from 30/03/2017. I submitted EOI on 5th of April so the gap between 30th to 5th of April is just 7 days. And you submitted it the next day right?

For me, I have a capacity of accepting 7 people with 75 or 80 who rank after me. And for you, just 6 people because my EOD is one day faster than yours.

So, I statistically think that we have high chance to get the invitation in the next round. Hopefully. I am a human being too but just I am analyzing the situation.


----------



## Nomaddie

ju9863 said:


> shariq123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don' think Immitracker is accurate to the extent that we can deduce that there are less than 5 people on 75 and above. For e.g. I'm not on Immitracker and I have 75 points. Similarly there might be many people who don't even know about this website at all. They are using an agent so they won't be on Immitracker.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap I know ur point but as I mentioned above, in the 29th round a guy with 70 points get the invitation, which mean there are not 75 or 80 pointers left for the 29th round. Also, the meaning of the cut off EOD is 24/10/2016 is that they are all with 70 or less points. Therefore, we can only focus on people with 75 or more and with EOD from 30/03/2017. I submitted EOI on 5th of April so the gap between 30th to 5th of April is just 7 days. And you submitted it the next day right?
> 
> For me, I have a capacity of accepting 7 people with 75 or 80 who rank after me. And for you, just 6 people because my EOD is one day faster than yours.
> 
> So, I statistically think that we have high chance to get the invitation in the next round. Hopefully. I am a human being too but just I am analyzing the situation.
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you mate. Not to quash your dreams but don't forget there is still another week to go, meaning another week of potential 80 pointers who could submit ahead of you. A difficult score to get, so unlikely but not impossible. However, your biggest issue is expired invitations. There could well be more than 8 expired invites that will be reissued ahead of you next round.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Hi all,
I am asking one question for my friend, recently he submitted his nsw nomination application but he forgot to named each document as they mentioned on website?
Does it really matter? Or its just a minor mistake?
Please anyone who came across this situation?
Much appreciated your kind response


----------



## sanjay_nnn

*EOI - Accountant General*

Dear Friends,

My score = 70 points for 189 subclass, 75 points for 190 sub-class
Occupation = Accountant General

I am planning to give PTE ( got 10 points) to get better score of 20 points and improve my score to 80 points.

My immigration agent says that with 70 points we can get invite in 2-3 months from now.

Please advise on the waiting period for both the sub-classes, when can we expect an invite if we file EOI now.

Many Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## Darshana

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My score = 70 points for 189 subclass, 75 points for 190 sub-class
> Occupation = Accountant General
> 
> I am planning to give PTE ( got 10 points) to get better score of 20 points and improve my score to 80 points.
> 
> My immigration agent says that with 70 points we can get invite in 2-3 months from now.
> 
> Please advise on the waiting period for both the sub-classes, when can we expect an invite if we file EOI now.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sanjay


I have a 70+5 190 EOI from 25th Feb. Haven't received an invite yet despite having superior English. I think the 2 month timeline is doable with superior English. Since you? have the possibility of achieving more points I recommend that you try PTE again


----------



## chubb

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My score = 70 points for 189 subclass, 75 points for 190 sub-class
> Occupation = Accountant General
> 
> I am planning to give PTE ( got 10 points) to get better score of 20 points and improve my score to 80 points.
> 
> My immigration agent says that with 70 points we can get invite in 2-3 months from now.
> 
> Please advise on the waiting period for both the sub-classes, when can we expect an invite if we file EOI now.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sanjay


With your current points breakdown. There is no chance for NSW 190 invite.

Your only hope is 189. The issue is 189 has nearly no quota left -> you are gonna wait till next year's quota in July.

The best case scenario would be they somehow invite loads of people so a few month's backlog are cleared and you are invited.

That is, if low numbers of 75+ pointers turn up and Accountants are still on the list. 

Basically I think your agent is either too optimistic or just trying to trick you. You chance of getting invited in 2 months is very low according what is happening now.

You are much better off if you have 80.


----------



## jontymorgan

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My score = 70 points for 189 subclass, 75 points for 190 sub-class
> Occupation = Accountant General
> 
> I am planning to give PTE ( got 10 points) to get better score of 20 points and improve my score to 80 points.
> 
> My immigration agent says that with 70 points we can get invite in 2-3 months from now.
> 
> Please advise on the waiting period for both the sub-classes, when can we expect an invite if we file EOI now.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sanjay


There have been no invites from NSW for 70 points with only proficient English for quite some time. There are even people with 70 points + superior English still waiting for an invite from NSW.

The quota limit for Accountant will be reached in the next round so the next invites after that won't be until July. By that point there will be a huge backlog of people with 70, 75, 80+ points. Unless something major happens (e.g. a major quota increase in July or bulk invite from NSW), the current projection for getting an invite for a 189 visa with 70 points submitted today is 12+ months.

If you can increase your score to 80 points then you should get a NSW invitation quite quickly or a 189 visa in July (assuming Accountant remains on the SOL).


----------



## omermena

does anyone here was in this same situation last fy ? and can share some information with us, did they go past the quota due to expired/rejected invites ?


----------



## handyjohn

omermena said:


> does anyone here was in this same situation last fy ? and can share some information with us, did they go past the quota due to expired/rejected invites ?




This situation was not like this in the end of last FY as auditors weren't prorated and all 1000 ceiling was filled in the early months of last FY probably on 60 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

So the game is clear now 8 months backlog VS state. Lets see whose gonna win.


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj

sanjay_nnn said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> My score = 70 points for 189 subclass, 75 points for 190 sub-class
> Occupation = Accountant General
> 
> I am planning to give PTE ( got 10 points) to get better score of 20 points and improve my score to 80 points.
> 
> My immigration agent says that with 70 points we can get invite in 2-3 months from now.
> 
> Please advise on the waiting period for both the sub-classes, when can we expect an invite if we file EOI now.
> 
> Many Thanks
> Sanjay


Hi Sanjay,

It's hard to predict but it's very unlikely that you will get an invitation as ceiling for the Accountants has almost been reached for this financial year. I can only see 8 places left as of today for the skilled independent stream. 

Yatharth


----------



## natali-new

Hi all, wish you a great week!

Any chances that some unused invitations will back to the pool prior to 189 round ?


----------



## Darshana

natali-new said:


> Hi all, wish you a great week!
> 
> Any chances that some unused invitations will back to the pool prior to 189 round ?


Quite sure they will do that... Since they have called over and above quota for some other occupations


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Hey guys does anyone know if submitting the birth certificate is compulsory for visa application? I'm not even sure if my birth certificate even exists lol


----------



## handyjohn

Darshana said:


> Quite sure they will do that... Since they have called over and above quota for some other occupations




Yes it happened because at that time DIBP hadn't developed algorithms to stop the invitations at ceiling value so two occupations went above the ceiling value but in last round DIBP didn't issue over invitations than ceilings in ICT profession so chance is accountants and auditors won't go over in tomorrow's round anyway I wish otherwise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abishma

Hello


----------



## shariq123

I'm at 80 points with Superior English for 190 visa and still no invitation from NSW. Things are bleak.


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> I'm at 80 points with Superior English for 190 visa and still no invitation from NSW. Things are bleak.


When did you put your EOI?


----------



## handyjohn

shariq123 said:


> I'm at 80 points with Superior English for 190 visa and still no invitation from NSW. Things are bleak.




I advise you to go for 189 as even after invitation from Nsw. They will take around 6 weeks to approve your application. But in case of 189 you will definitely invited in first round of july. And if you are concerned regarding maintenance of accounting in SOL then you will be clear of it till 15 May. NSW will definitely invite you in few days after today's 189 round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

handyjohn said:


> Yes it happened because at that time DIBP hadn't developed algorithms to stop the invitations at ceiling value so two occupations went above the ceiling value but in last round DIBP didn't issue over invitations than ceilings in ICT profession so chance is accountants and auditors won't go over in tomorrow's round anyway I wish otherwise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




They still might go over the quota, there is theoretically few scenarios why it may occur.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

Darshana said:


> When did you put your EOI?


6 days ago. I'm being impatient lol I know.


----------



## natali-new

Never seen So long queue. Abt 7m for accountants


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you put your EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> 6 days ago. I'm being impatient lol I know.
Click to expand...

Not quite... With 80 points you can be impatient... But why don't you try 189... They have calls going out tonight... You don't need 190


----------



## shariq123

handyjohn said:


> I advise you to go for 189 as even after invitation from Nsw. They will take around 6 weeks to approve your application. But in case of 189 you will definitely invited in first round of july. And if you are concerned regarding maintenance of accounting in SOL then you will be clear of it till 15 May. NSW will definitely invite you in few days after today's 189 round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let's say I don't receive invite from 189 after today's round and a couple of days later I get an invite from NSW. I have only 14 days to send them the application and documents. If I don't, my NSW invite will lapse for that EOI. May 15th wouldn't have arrived by then. And if Accounting is removed from SOL on May 15th, I would be left with no 189 and no 190. So wouldn't it be advisable to take the 190 if it comes before May 2nd?? If it comes after May 2nd, I will have 14 days to send my application to NSW and in the meantime if on May 15th accounting is still in 189, I will reject the invite from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b

natali-new said:


> Never seen So long queue. Abt 7m for accountants




It will only increase, or points cut off will raise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaimin007

Hi There,

I have got 75 points and applied for 190 NSW. I applied on 07.12.2016 and still haven't received any invitation whats your case upto?







natali-new said:


> Never seen So long queue. Abt 7m for accountants


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Preference should be given to onshore applicants as they deserve it over offshore applicants


----------



## Ku_

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Preference should be given to onshore applicants as they deserve it over offshore applicants


All deserving candidates should get the invite! onshore or offshore.. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## azerty

Good luck to those waiting, hoping it will be a double invite round for accountants and auditors.


----------



## ju9863

Is the invitation round result coming at 12:00 am by email?


----------



## azerty

ju9863 said:


> Is the invitation round result coming at 12:00 am by email?


You can log into your immiaccount too.


----------



## ju9863

azerty said:


> You can log into your immiaccount too.


Not Skillselect? You mean immiaccount? 
And are they sending an email too right?


----------



## commie_rick

ju9863 said:


> Is the invitation round result coming at 12:00 am by email?


yes you will get the invitation via email if they select u :target:


----------



## ju9863

Has anyone got the invitation yet?
It's already 00:13am.


----------



## shariq123

ju9863 said:


> Has anyone got the invitation yet?
> It's already 00:13am.


Nope. I guess no 189 invite. There were many 75+ candidates. Now resting my hopes on 190 NSW.


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> ju9863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got the invitation yet?
> It's already 00:13am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I guess no 189 invite. There were many 75+ candidates. Now resting my hopes on 190 NSW.
Click to expand...

You had 80 right??


----------



## shariq123

Darshana said:


> You had 80 right??


I have 80 with 190 but 75 with 189.


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had 80 right??
> 
> 
> 
> I have 80 with 190 but 75 with 189.
Click to expand...

Ok ok... And you haven't received?? Surprising


----------



## shariq123

No. There were only 8 invites left in 189 before the ceiling was reached. I wasn't hopeful anyways. There must be many people with 80 points and with 75 points with earlier DOE than mine.


----------



## handyjohn

Means they didn't go over the ceilings and they closed the invitation on the iconic 75 points for accountants which is a psychological barrier and indicative for 75 points requirement in next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> No. There were only 8 invites left in 189 before the ceiling was reached. I wasn't hopeful anyways. There must be many people with 80 points and with 75 points with earlier DOE than mine.


I was hopeful that they would call beyond quota


----------



## shariq123

Is there a possibility of getting 190 NSW invite in the coming days or so? Anybody has an idea when does NSW make their picks?


----------



## natali-new

There are abt 6000 Management accountants vacancies in seekau. Half of them with location in Sy. 
DIPB should react anyhow. The demand is huge and 70 points barrier is also big one. The cutoff for next FY should stay 70 and not more


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Is there a possibility of getting 190 NSW invite in the coming days or so? Anybody has an idea when does NSW make their picks?


No idea... But considering 189 quota is over they might call now I suppose


----------



## phong88777

anybody invited yet?

or the game is over?


----------



## woolee517

shariq123 said:


> No. There were only 8 invites left in 189 before the ceiling was reached. I wasn't hopeful anyways. There must be many people with 80 points and with 75 points with earlier DOE than mine.


When did you submit your EOI? I submitted mine on the 24 of October at 6ish pm.


----------



## davidlk03

I thik there has been huge error with the DIBP,as evenguy with 80 not invited means the same that's been happening expired EOI BEING reissued back as people didn't use up that EOI, I bet the cut off would move for Accountants and Auditors as that's been happening since ages. Could be 8 spots been used up by the Expired EOI's again after 60 days. And the auditors would have hardly moved to a singe or 2 days because of the same issue like may be 20 Expired EOI's being reissued.

And I guarantee the cut off for both occupation wouldn't be 75 or 80 at this time because the 70 pointers expired EOI was isssued and we have never seen cut off for both occupations more than 70 at any time throughout the year.
So DIBP has F up with all of us this year..


----------



## Littleann

the way DIBP works is so frustrating. This morning I had to pay a few thousands for my 489 visa application as my current visa is abt to expire . was hoping for 189 invitation but nothing has happened. I guess lots of people are in the same situation seeking to apply either new student visa or some other types of temp visa and yeah DIBP makes a huge amount of money on that.


----------



## woolee517

davidlk03 said:


> I thik there has been huge error with the DIBP,as evenguy with 80 not invited means the same that's been happening expired EOI BEING reissued back as people didn't use up that EOI, I bet the cut off would move for Accountants and Auditors as that's been happening since ages. Could be 8 spots been used up by the Expired EOI's again after 60 days. And the auditors would have hardly moved to a singe or 2 days because of the same issue like may be 20 Expired EOI's being reissued.
> 
> And I guarantee the cut off for both occupation wouldn't be 75 or 80 at this time because the 70 pointers expired EOI was isssued and we have never seen cut off for both occupations more than 70 at any time throughout the year.
> So DIBP has F up with all of us this year..


Unfortunately, according to a big Chinese agency, those who had 75+ got invitations this time. Guys I have a quick question. My EOI with 70pt was submitted in October. Should I increase my points from 70 to 75+ by taking PTE or Natti ? I hope everyone here keep up and get PR soon xx


----------



## ju9863

woolee517 said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thik there has been huge error with the DIBP,as evenguy with 80 not invited means the same that's been happening expired EOI BEING reissued back as people didn't use up that EOI, I bet the cut off would move for Accountants and Auditors as that's been happening since ages. Could be 8 spots been used up by the Expired EOI's again after 60 days. And the auditors would have hardly moved to a singe or 2 days because of the same issue like may be 20 Expired EOI's being reissued.
> 
> And I guarantee the cut off for both occupation wouldn't be 75 or 80 at this time because the 70 pointers expired EOI was isssued and we have never seen cut off for both occupations more than 70 at any time throughout the year.
> So DIBP has F up with all of us this year..
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, according to a big Chinese agency, those who had 75+ got invitations this time. Guys I have a quick question. My EOI with 70pt was submitted in October. Should I increase my points from 70 to 75+ by taking PTE or Natti ? I hope everyone here keep up and get PR soon xx
Click to expand...

But someone who with 80 points I know hasnt got the invitation yet. Is that agency quite sure about invitation being issued?


----------



## woolee517

ju9863 said:


> woolee517 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thik there has been huge error with the DIBP,as evenguy with 80 not invited means the same that's been happening expired EOI BEING reissued back as people didn't use up that EOI, I bet the cut off would move for Accountants and Auditors as that's been happening since ages. Could be 8 spots been used up by the Expired EOI's again after 60 days. And the auditors would have hardly moved to a singe or 2 days because of the same issue like may be 20 Expired EOI's being reissued.
> 
> And I guarantee the cut off for both occupation wouldn't be 75 or 80 at this time because the 70 pointers expired EOI was isssued and we have never seen cut off for both occupations more than 70 at any time throughout the year.
> So DIBP has F up with all of us this year..
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, according to a big Chinese agency, those who had 75+ got invitations this time. Guys I have a quick question. My EOI with 70pt was submitted in October. Should I increase my points from 70 to 75+ by taking PTE or Natti ? I hope everyone here keep up and get PR soon xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But someone who with 80 points I know hasnt got the invitation yet. Is that agency quite sure about invitation being issued?
Click to expand...

I am not sure whether or not their info is 100% accurate. They said those who submitted their EOI with 75+ up to the 29th of March got invitation.


----------



## davidlk03

Guys am gonna tell you it's the expired invitaions which were reissued back, that's why even guys with 80!points were not invited, and that thing has really destroyed this year which has been happening all the way and just a single day and few hours of movement. Its impossible.
So it's just the invitaions being issued back and forth.


----------



## phong88777

I have 75pt (189), submitted on 29th March and yet received any invitation.


----------



## davidlk03

phong88777 said:


> I have 75pt (189), submitted on 29th March and yet received any invitation.


That's what am talking about, so there must be either 85 points or 90 points otherwise 75 point on 29th March would definitely have been invited. So DIBP SERIOUSLY NEED professional IT guys who can work the things out and fix all of these stuff. 200 unused EOI means 400 wasted invitaions and how many time it would have happen.
They don't even listen and reply back and take feedback. What a paIn when everyone knows about the issues, I mean people around the world know about the unused double invitaions why can't they sit on their arse and fix the f issue and issue make the proper use of the invitaions.
Wish someone sues these guys.. really pissed off.


----------



## woolee517

davidlk03 said:


> phong88777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 75pt (189), submitted on 29th March and yet received any invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what am talking about, so there must be either 85 points or 90 points otherwise 75 point on 29th March would definitely have been invited. So DIBP SERIOUSLY NEED professional IT guys who can work the things out and fix all of these stuff. 200 unused EOI means 400 wasted invitaions and how many time it would have happen.
> They don't even listen and reply back and take feedback. What a paIn when everyone knows about the issues, I mean people around the world know about the unused double invitaions why can't they sit on their arse and fix the f issue and issue make the proper use of the invitaions.
> Wish someone sues these guys.. really pissed off.
Click to expand...

What a world we live in. How come the government has been using the stupid system for MIGRATION ?? A lot of people have been wasting their time and money due to the stupid system...


----------



## blackrider89

natali-new said:


> There are abt 6000 Management accountants vacancies in seekau. Half of them with location in Sy.
> DIPB should react anyhow. The demand is huge and 70 points barrier is also big one. The cutoff for next FY should stay 70 and not more


Definitely it will be 75 points for awhile. So one'd better get 75 points otherwise no chance with 189.


----------



## shariq123

I wanted to understand one thing that if come July 2017, the cutoff score increases to 75 points lets say, then all those who have 70 points and have visa Date of Effect November 2016 onwards, will their EOI's become useless and would have to try to up their score to 75?


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> I wanted to understand one thing that if come July 2017, the cutoff score increases to 75 points lets say, then all those who have 70 points and have visa Date of Effect November 2016 onwards, will their EOI's become useless and would have to try to up their score to 75?


No. They would be called once the 75s done


----------



## shariq123

Darshana said:


> No. They would be called once the 75s done


well, theoretically you're correct but raising the cut-off to 75 would essentially be an indication by DIBP that they have sufficient candidates with 75 points. Like last year they raised the cutoff to 70 points and it never got lowered to 65 the whole year. So all those who had 65 were never invited. I think same would happen here. If it goes to 75, I don't see people who have EOI's with 70 points ever getting a chance unless they upgraded themselves to 75.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Just thinking about the backlog of all EOIs is going to be massive. Am I the last accountant to receive an NSW invite as far as immitracker and expatforum show? :O


----------



## Darshana

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Just thinking about the backlog of all EOIs is going to be massive. Am I the last accountant to receive an NSW invite as far as immitracker and expatforum show? :O


Apparently yes


----------



## Ku_

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Just thinking about the backlog of all EOIs is going to be massive. Am I the last accountant to receive an NSW invite as far as immitracker and expatforum show? :O


Yeah.. looks like you were the last lucky soul to get NSW invite as far as accountants are concerned! Its just down hill for the rest.. gotta start looking at different avenues now!


----------



## ju9863

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Just thinking about the backlog of all EOIs is going to be massive. Am I the last accountant to receive an NSW invite as far as immitracker and expatforum show? :O


When did you get the invite from NSW btw?


----------



## woolee517

shariq123 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. They would be called once the 75s done
> 
> 
> 
> well, theoretically you're correct but raising the cut-off to 75 would essentially be an indication by DIBP that they have sufficient candidates with 75 points. Like last year they raised the cutoff to 70 points and it never got lowered to 65 the whole year. So all those who had 65 were never invited. I think same would happen here. If it goes to 75, I don't see people who have EOI's with 70 points ever getting a chance unless they upgraded themselves to 75.
Click to expand...

I don't think so. Getting 75 is really hard for people. Even getting 7 is very hard for most people. If someone want to obtain 70, it will take almost 2 years after graduation unless they are able to get 79 in PTE.


----------



## blackrider89

woolee517 said:


> I don't think so. Getting 75 is really hard for people. Even getting 7 is very hard for most people. If someone want to obtain 70, it will take almost 2 years after graduation unless they are able to get 79 in PTE.


Matter of fact heaps's got 90 in PTE. So if they are willing to spend money studying Professional Year, 75 is not out of reach.


----------



## Rab nawaz

When the supply of graduate accountants in Australia is crossing infinity and all of colleges and unis are full, there is no doubt it isnt very difficult to find people with perfect 90 in PTE.


----------



## Darshana

ju9863 said:


> Zidane's Daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking about the backlog of all EOIs is going to be massive. Am I the last accountant to receive an NSW invite as far as immitracker and expatforum show? :O
> 
> 
> 
> When did you get the invite from NSW btw?
Click to expand...

March 6th


----------



## ju9863

Darshana said:


> March 6th


wow congrats! do you think they will send some invitation in April?
Btw, what was ur total points for NSW


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

ju9863 said:


> wow congrats! do you think they will send some invitation in April?
> Btw, what was ur total points for NSW


[ Points = Age - 30 | English - 20 | Education - 15 | Experience - 5 ]


----------



## ashmiya

Darshana said:


> March 6th


So looks like they are giving preference to superior than experience because I have the same points as you but my 10 points are due to more experience ....

Anyways all the best ..... When the time is right, everything goes right.


----------



## shariq123

I'm hoping for a NSW invite. I have 80 points with NSW and I have Superior English (90 in all PTE sections). By the way I selected "ANY" in my EOI instead of just selecting NSW. Do you think that would be a problem? I hope not.


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> I'm hoping for a NSW invite. I have 80 points with NSW and I have Superior English (90 in all PTE sections). By the way I selected "ANY" in my EOI instead of just selecting NSW. Do you think that would be a problem? I hope not.


No that should be fine


----------



## Attentionseeker

Next year if the quota is not increased, there's a good possibility that lots of 75 points people will be accumulated. While it is really hard to get to 75 points without any experience points, people are opting for every possibe avenue to increase their points. I would say a recent graduate with normal English can get to 70 points easily, they would have to struggle with getting additional 5 points next year.


----------



## abishma

Any idea by when the SOL list is expected to be finalized?


----------



## davidlk03

I think we need to start a troll tagging DIBP to fix up the crap and reconsider unused EXPIRED EOIS and fix double invitaions.  
Just thinking sending email doesn't work, they don't even take feedback, what a pain..


----------



## Arora900

davidlk03 said:


> I think we need to start a troll tagging DIBP to fix up the crap and reconsider unused EXPIRED EOIS and fix double invitaions.
> Just thinking sending email doesn't work, they don't even take feedback, what a pain..


Hi David,

I got a reply for the email from skill select, see below, basically they say nothing for now.

UNCLASSIFIED

Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your feedback.

The department is currently exploring various options to address this matter for the coming program year.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## davidlk03

Arora900 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I got a reply for the email from skill select, see below, basically they say nothing for now.
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> The department is currently exploring various options to address this matter for the coming program year.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


I too had the same reply this morning which means they won't be doing any thing this year befor june


----------



## dannybne

Excerpt from Iscah News:
Regarding: The wasted double invitations in Skill Select
_DIBP have confirmed again yesterday to us that

- The invitations are issued from SkillSelect via an automated process for which they are not in a position to either influence or manually manipulate
- These places will not be replaced this program year (2016/17)
- They hope to have fixed this for the next program year starting in July 2017_


----------



## shariq123

Just saw myImmitracker and apparently even 80 pointers for 189 visa have not been invited in the last round. Adds to my confusion about what's going on.


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Just saw myImmitracker and apparently even 80 pointers for 189 visa have not been invited in the last round. Adds to my confusion about what's going on.


Don't think immitracker is very reliable. The 190 EOI list has accountants from Jan at 70 saying they haven't been invited. But one person here who had 70 points with 20 Feb EOI date has already been invited. Maybe the tracker is just not updated


----------



## shariq123

Darshana said:


> Don't think immitracker is very reliable. The 190 EOI list has accountants from Jan at 70 saying they haven't been invited. But one person here who had 70 points with 20 Feb EOI date has already been invited. Maybe the tracker is just not updated


Yeah even I don't rely on immitracker, but the guy himself who has 80 points commented there that he didn't receive any invite.


----------



## davidlk03

Darshana said:


> Don't think immitracker is very reliable. The 190 EOI list has accountants from Jan at 70 saying they haven't been invited. But one person here who had 70 points with 20 Feb EOI date has already been invited. Maybe the tracker is just not updated


It is somehow,
It's the state that invited people randomly where people have been invited from Jan feb whereas there were people waiting from October. November with same points not been invited. Nsw has messed up this year


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

I think it is better if you select NSW rather than any in your 190 EOI.


----------



## Darshana

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I think it is better if you select NSW rather than any in your 190 EOI.


I have selected only nsw as the option in my EOI


----------



## Darshana

shariq123 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think immitracker is very reliable. The 190 EOI list has accountants from Jan at 70 saying they haven't been invited. But one person here who had 70 points with 20 Feb EOI date has already been invited. Maybe the tracker is just not updated
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah even I don't rely on immitracker, but the guy himself who has 80 points commented there that he didn't receive any invite.
Click to expand...

Ok. Then it's a different story


----------



## Darshana

davidlk03 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think immitracker is very reliable. The 190 EOI list has accountants from Jan at 70 saying they haven't been invited. But one person here who had 70 points with 20 Feb EOI date has already been invited. Maybe the tracker is just not updated
> 
> 
> 
> It is somehow,
> It's the state that invited people randomly where people have been invited from Jan feb whereas there were people waiting from October. November with same points not been invited. Nsw has messed up this year
Click to expand...

The difference with the people waiting from November is superior English. I don't think anyone with superior English and 70+5 in 221111 is waiting since November for NSW 190


----------



## davidlk03

Darshana said:


> I have selected only nsw as the option in my EOI


I think it only matters 10% because they invite people even you select any states. It's up to them.


----------



## Bilalahmed

*CIMA Assessment/ Experience requirement*

I am Recent CIMA qualified accountant and with almost no post qualification experience. So

1- Which body should i chose CPAA, ICAA, IPA ( i know CIMA has agreement with CPAA but i heard they are very strict in assessment and plus CIMA & CPA competes each other so they try to discourage CIMA degree holders 

2- i think there is a risk that i might lose my experience marks since i dont have any post qualification experience ( have more that 8 year of professional work experience) 

Need suggestions please


----------



## BaazzZ

woolee517 said:


> shariq123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. They would be called once the 75s done
> 
> 
> 
> well, theoretically you're correct but raising the cut-off to 75 would essentially be an indication by DIBP that they have sufficient candidates with 75 points. Like last year they raised the cutoff to 70 points and it never got lowered to 65 the whole year. So all those who had 65 were never invited. I think same would happen here. If it goes to 75, I don't see people who have EOI's with 70 points ever getting a chance unless they upgraded themselves to 75.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. Getting 75 is really hard for people. Even getting 7 is very hard for most people. If someone want to obtain 70, it will take almost 2 years after graduation unless they are able to get 79 in PTE.
Click to expand...

 agree with wooleee, if they have sufficient number of 75, how 70 queue going forward? If we say its very slow , just because of double or may be more EOI lodged by all of us or lodged for both occupation.


----------



## sagarr86

Hi all,

Can someone please guide which state should we select while filing an EOI under 190 for 221111 code?

Selecting one specific state would be better or should i select ALL? If any one specific state then which one and why?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## shariq123

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I think it is better if you select NSW rather than any in your 190 EOI.


Wouldn't make sense if this thing makes any difference. 

As per my understanding, the EOI will show that I'm interested in moving to NSW if NSW is seeing my profile. Similarly when Victoria state sees my EOI, they will only be seeing that I'm interested in Victoria. If this isn't the case, then the option of "Any" is ridiculous.


----------



## dreamdream

Hi guys, could you please shortly explain why it's better to create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190 for Accountants? (not just tick both visas in one EOI)?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## chinkyjenn

Darshana said:


> The difference with the people waiting from November is superior English. I don't think anyone with superior English and 70+5 in 221111 is waiting since November for NSW 190


But there are some people waiting for NSW from jan with 70 and superior English whilst some ppl lodged it in Feb and got the invite right away. So weird! Wtf is going on NSW and DIBP? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Bilalahmed said:


> I am Recent CIMA qualified accountant and with almost no post qualification experience. So
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Which body should i chose CPAA, ICAA, IPA ( i know CIMA has agreement with CPAA but i heard they are very strict in assessment and plus CIMA & CPA competes each other so they try to discourage CIMA degree holders
> 
> 
> 
> 2- i think there is a risk that i might lose my experience marks since i dont have any post qualification experience ( have more that 8 year of professional work experience)
> 
> 
> 
> Need suggestions please




All accounting bodies are similar in criteria except processing time and fees. IPA or ICAA are much faster than CPA. As far as your experience is concerned, you should send all academic and experience credentials. If your pre ICMA degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor with major in accounting then your experience will be considered otherwise its upto them how much experience they consider relevant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahara77

Subscribing


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference with the people waiting from November is superior English. I don't think anyone with superior English and 70+5 in 221111 is waiting since November for NSW 190
> 
> 
> 
> But there are some people waiting for NSW from jan with 70 and superior English whilst some ppl lodged it in Feb and got the invite right away. So weird! Wtf is going on NSW and DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Maybe a ex??


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference with the people waiting from November is superior English. I don't think anyone with superior English and 70+5 in 221111 is waiting since November for NSW 190
> 
> 
> 
> But there are some people waiting for NSW from jan with 70 and superior English whilst some ppl lodged it in Feb and got the invite right away. So weird! Wtf is going on NSW and DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Work ex I mean


----------



## Nomaddie

handyjohn said:


> Bilalahmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Recent CIMA qualified accountant and with almost no post qualification experience. So
> 
> 
> 
> 1- Which body should i chose CPAA, ICAA, IPA ( i know CIMA has agreement with CPAA but i heard they are very strict in assessment and plus CIMA & CPA competes each other so they try to discourage CIMA degree holders
> 
> 
> 
> 2- i think there is a risk that i might lose my experience marks since i dont have any post qualification experience ( have more that 8 year of professional work experience)
> 
> 
> 
> Need suggestions please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All accounting bodies are similar in criteria except processing time and fees. IPA or ICAA are much faster than CPA. As far as your experience is concerned, you should send all academic and experience credentials. If your pre ICMA degree is equivalent to Australian bachelor with major in accounting then your experience will be considered otherwise its upto them how much experience they consider relevant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think your concerns regarding CPA are misguided. I am CIMA qualified and had absolutely no issues. If anything, the MRA makes things smoother. It's in the name. 'Mutual Recognition'. The two bodies have already come to an agreement that the qualifications are equal. That's exactly why I did my assessment with CPA, and I was also granted full CPA Membership after my assessment.


----------



## srikeek

Hi all- I just submitted my eoi today with 70+5 for nsw and also general. Any suggestions on when I ll get the invite?


----------



## chubb

woolee517 said:


> I don't think so. Getting 75 is really hard for people. Even getting 7 is very hard for most people. If someone want to obtain 70, it will take almost 2 years after graduation unless they are able to get 79 in PTE.


It's really not that hard to reach even 80.

I did PY + naati + PTE and got 80 within a year of graduation.

I've seen classmates with just mediocre English getting 20 language points with PTE.


----------



## Darshana

srikeek said:


> Hi all- I just submitted my eoi today with 70+5 for nsw and also general. Any suggestions on when I ll get the invite?


Do you have work ex? What's your English score?


----------



## blackrider89

chinkyjenn said:


> But there are some people waiting for NSW from jan with 70 and superior English whilst some ppl lodged it in Feb and got the invite right away. So weird! Wtf is going on NSW and DIBP?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


PTE 90 is not a hassle we all know. But if one gets points for experience also, they will be invited first, ahead of those who got 70 points with PTE 79+ only.

So yeah, all applicants with only 70 points and PTE 79+, no experience, are still waiting for NSW Nomination if EOI lodged post 2016.


----------



## srikeek

Hi Darshana, yes 8 yrs work exp. proficient english


----------



## Nomaddie

srikeek said:


> Hi Darshana, yes 8 yrs work exp. proficient english


Heavily discussed already. At present NSW are inviting only those with superior English.


----------



## Darshana

srikeek said:


> Hi Darshana, yes 8 yrs work exp. proficient english


Yes superior English is necessary... People with proficient English waiting from January


----------



## omermena

Darshana said:


> Yes superior English is necessary... People with proficient English waiting from January


Ive been waiting since Jan and i have superior eng....


----------



## Darshana

omermena said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes superior English is necessary... People with proficient English waiting from January
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been waiting since Jan and i have superior eng....
Click to expand...

I meant November for proficient and January for superior... My bad
What's your EOI date by the way


----------



## omermena

Darshana said:


> I meant November for proficient and January for superior... My bad
> What's your EOI date by the way


189 @ 26 Oct
190 @ 24 Jan

I know , frustrating .......


----------



## ashmiya

Does anyone have an idea about when the next Sol will be published?


----------



## sagarr86

Hi All,

Can someone please confirm that whether 190 invites are send at the same time of normal 189 rounds (i.e. twice a month) or these invites are sent randomly, as the invites are not part of 189 ceiling. 

Thanks


----------



## puppy

ashmiya said:


> Does anyone have an idea about when the next Sol will be published?


In May I guess. Last year, sol was released in the middle of May.


----------



## natali-new

puppy said:


> ashmiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about when the next Sol will be published?
> 
> 
> 
> In May I guess. Last year, sol was released in the middle of May.
Click to expand...

If i am not mistaken it was published in end jun. some days before 1 jul


----------



## davidlk03

natali-new said:


> If i am not mistaken it was published in end jun. some days before 1 jul


It was out in mid may...


----------



## ashmiya

davidlk03 said:


> It was out in mid may...


Whats your idea on this ?

Will accountants be on the list ?

Which all states might demand for accountants?

And how many would be the decided number of invites for 189 ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## Rahul_UK183

puppy said:


> In May I guess. Last year, sol was released in the middle of May.


Does that apply to CSOL as well ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new

I believe accountants will be in sol. In other way cpa and other authorities will feel losses of the interest to their Programms. The cutoff should be 70 points still. They have not found lot of 75 and 80 pointers in 2016-2017.


----------



## ju9863

natali-new said:


> I believe accountants will be in sol. In other way cpa and other authorities will feel losses of the interest to their Programms. The cutoff should be 70 points still. They have not found lot of 75 and 80 pointers in 2016-2017.


But there are lots of 75s who havent got the invitation in March


----------



## NP101

They won't remove Accountants from the list don't know why everyone is so stressed but yes they might reduce ceilings, tighten up the criteria etc


----------



## chinkyjenn

Guys... I am planning to lodge my v189 but I am not quite sure about the reference letter. Do they generally very strict about the duties and responsibilities? I am not sure if I put enough on my reference letter


----------



## BaazzZ

If i am not wrong...SOL replaced by MLTSSL.......http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists/mltssl. Congrats to all of you, who's waiting for new sol


----------



## sidcannon

Auditor is not shown in removed list. But it's not shown on the MLTSSL either. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

sidcannon said:


> Auditor is not shown in removed list. But it's not shown on the MLTSSL either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


its there buddy, check external auditor


----------



## Ku_

So I guess we can breathe for now.. they haven't mentioned that this MLTSSL list is applicable for program year July 17-18. It says applicable from today..


----------



## NP101

Relax and prepare yourselves to apply


----------



## NP101

NP101 said:


> They won't remove Accountants from the list don't know why everyone is so stressed but yes they might reduce ceilings, tighten up the criteria etc


Chill now


----------



## Rab nawaz

Accountig is on the list but those *** are still there last time these things drop the ceiling from 4777 to 2500 and now i have no idea why they are still there.


----------



## BaazzZ

Rab nawaz said:


> Accountig is on the list but those *** are still there last time these things drop the ceiling from 4777 to 2500 and now i have no idea why they are still there.


 that indicate for 457


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> Accountig is on the list but those *** are still there last time these things drop the ceiling from 4777 to 2500 and now i have no idea why they are still there.


Its caveat for 457 visa
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00450

In relation to specifications of occupations for a Subclass 457 – Temporary Work (Skilled) visa, despite paragraph 2 of this instrument, for the purposes of paragraph 2.72(10)(aa) of the Regulations, the specification excludes any of the following:
a) clerical, book keeper and accounting clerk positions;
b) positions in a business that have an annual turnover of less than 
AUD 1 million;
c) positions in a business that have fewer than five employees.


----------



## handyjohn

This is not sol list for PY 2016-17 rather it shows the general availability of occupations in medium to long term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

handyjohn said:


> This is not sol list for PY 2016-17 rather it shows the general availability of occupations in medium to long term.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On 19 April 2017, the:
Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous ‘Skilled Occupation List’ (SOL) and is available in Schedule 1 of the relevant legislative instrument
Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) replaced the previous ‘Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List’ (CSOL) and is available in Schedule 2 of the relevant legislative instrument.


----------



## ashmiya

Can all of this be summarized ?

Does this mean that Accountants will remain in the new SOL list which is to be published sometime in May?

Kindly someone elucidate this in plain words .

Thank you


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Ku_ said:


> So I guess we can breathe for now.. they haven't mentioned that this MLTSSL list is applicable for program year July 17-18. It says applicable from today..


You can say so as there is indeed some ambiguity.

However I doubt there will a major deviation should a new list be published in May June 2017. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

The real question what is the occupation ceilings as it will impact the points requirement in next FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

So this means the below occupations will remain in the new sol 2017-2018, but yet to know what is going to be the occupation ceiling for each . Is it ?

Accountants 
Management accountants
External Auditors


----------



## Qasimkhan

What about those who already got approval from nsw and lodge 190 visa under csol list and they lodge just today.?


----------



## Darshana

Qasimkhan said:


> What about those who already got approval from nsw and lodge 190 visa under csol list and they lodge just today.?


Accountants is still part of the new csol right??


----------



## Darshana

Can someone guide me on the chances of internal auditor at 70+5 for 190 in nsw


----------



## sumitsagar

sol list has been abolished. mltssl is the new list for 189 visa. its still not clear if the mltss list applies from new financial year or from today. although its clear that accountants and auditors are safe for now. limits or other criteria might change. if that happens it'll be for all occupations not just accounting.

also the sol list page on border website is showing 401 error so i think they are in the process of updating it.


----------



## sumitsagar

hi mate. i am sitting professional translator test hindi to english on the 3rd. which test did you take and which language ?


----------



## Darshana

sumitsagar said:


> sol list has been abolished. mltssl is the new list for 189 visa. its still not clear if the mltss list applies from new financial year or from today. although its clear that accountants and auditors are safe for now. limits or other criteria might change. if that happens it'll be for all occupations not just accounting.
> 
> also the sol list page on border website is showing 401 error so i think they are in the process of updating it.


Applicable from tomorrow for 457 and from July 1st for 189


----------



## sumitsagar

not 100% but looks like mltss list applies from 19th check the skillselect page.

skillselect>expression of interest>submitting an eoi>list of eligible skilled occupations

the above link redirects to new lists.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> What about those who already got approval from nsw and lodge 190 visa under csol list and they lodge just today.?


I doubt this will affect them. Think this is for the EOI stage or occupation nomination stage.


----------



## zaback21

ashmiya said:


> So this means the below occupations will remain in the new sol 2017-2018, but yet to know what is going to be the occupation ceiling for each . Is it ?
> 
> Accountants
> Management accountants
> External Auditors





sumitsagar said:


> sol list has been abolished. mltssl is the new list for 189 visa. its still not clear if the mltss list applies from new financial year or from today. although its clear that accountants and auditors are safe for now. limits or other criteria might change. if that happens it'll be for all occupations not just accounting.
> 
> also the sol list page on border website is showing 401 error so i think they are in the process of updating it.





Darshana said:


> Applicable from tomorrow for 457 and from July 1st for 189


New MLTSSL already replaces the current SOL from 19 April 2017 effective immediately.

And you will still get another updated MLTSSL from July 2017 when Department of Education and Training releases the updates MLTSSL 2017-18 for next year. So, we will still have to wait for new MLTSSl to find out which occupation is staying and which is not.


----------



## jkfooty1

Ku_ said:


> On 19 April 2017, the:
> Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) replaced the previous ‘Skilled Occupation List’ (SOL) and is available in Schedule 1 of the relevant legislative instrument
> Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) replaced the previous ‘Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List’ (CSOL) and is available in Schedule 2 of the relevant legislative instrument.


So both SOL list are consolidated for time being, if CSOL is different can you please share the link


----------



## Darshana

Helpful link

https://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&...BX78c4onG3aYTZCJg&sig2=NEaVXzBQ5FI1ccZurYH8Wg


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> I doubt this will affect them. Think this is for the EOI stage or occupation nomination stage.


Hi zidane,
I got confirmed from different sources yes they are safe because dibp skill select already invited them.


----------



## jontymorgan

The new TSS visa (replacing 457 company sponsored visa) will require 2 years of experience. I wonder if a similar requirement will be introduced for 189/190 visas?


----------



## natali-new

All published changes were for 457, 186 and 187 visas. No relation to 189-190


----------



## natali-new

jontymorgan said:


> The new TSS visa (replacing 457 company sponsored visa) will require 2 years of experience. I wonder if a similar requirement will be introduced for 189/190 visas?


It's very logical when skill migration visa requires work experience!


----------



## jontymorgan

natali-new said:


> All published changes were for 457, 186 and 187 visas. No relation to 189-190


The removal of 216 occupations from the CSOL does have an impact on some 190 visas. South Australia just announced this:

Immigration SA has this afternoon been informed by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) that effective from 19 April 2017, the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) is being replaced by the Short term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL). The immediate impact of this change is the removal of 216 occupations which will affect the Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) and the State and Territory Nominated stream of the subclass 489...In the event that an application is not able to be processed before the occupation list changes are introduced (19 April 12am AEST) a refund of the Immigration SA application fee will be offered.

It does not affect Accountants or Auditors as they remain on both lists.


----------



## zaback21

natali-new said:


> It's very logical when skill migration visa requires work experience!


Then it means no graduate from Aus uni will be able to apply for PR Visa. That's is something that needs to be considered. But I feel they will keep the points system as Aus gives more priority for English level than anything else. I mean exp can be earned after you start your work in Aus, but English skill is one's ability. Without good English skills, a migrant won't be able to succeed or adjust to Aus culture and work environment.


----------



## zaback21

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi zidane,
> I got confirmed from different sources yes they are safe because dibp skill select already invited them.


Did you got the confirmation from DIBP ?



> These changes will only apply to new applications lodged on, or after, 19 April 2017 for: Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)


I am not sure but getting invite in EOI and lodging visa by paying PR visa fee are two separate things.


----------



## Qasimkhan

zaback21 said:


> Did you got the confirmation from DIBP ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure but getting invite in EOI and lodging visa by paying PR visa fee are two separate things.


What if someone lodge application on 18-4-17?
I did not confirm from dibp but some consultant agencies, but it clearly says from april 19-4-17 if someone lodge application whereas occupation is removed from list would be affected for visa 190-489 as well


----------



## zaback21

Qasimkhan said:


> What if someone lodge application on 18-4-17?
> I did not confirm from dibp but some consultant agencies, but it clearly says from april 19-4-17 if someone lodge application whereas occupation is removed from list would be affected for visa 190-489 as well


18 April is fine. 19 April 12 am Sydney time is not as per DIBP.

Saying that, things will get much clearer in upcoming days.


----------



## Qasimkhan

zaback21 said:


> 18 April is fine. 19 April 12 am Sydney time is not as per DIBP.
> 
> Saying that, things will get much clearer in upcoming days.


Yes, you are right might b you misunderstood what I wrote before.


----------



## zaback21

Qasimkhan said:


> Yes, you are right might b you misunderstood what I wrote before.


Well people can mean a lot of things by lodging application. First ITA may be lodging. Getting SkillSelect approval may be considered done deal. Then submitting the application may be.

But nothing is lodged till Visa fee is paid, so lots of confusion can happen.


----------



## Preets_nshah

Hi

Please anybody can let me know for Accountant category we can get additional 10 points for superior English by appearing for IELTS General.

Thank you in advance
Regards


----------



## shariq123

Preets_nshah said:


> Hi
> 
> Please anybody can let me know for Accountant category we can get additional 10 points for superior English by appearing for IELTS General.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Regards


Yes you can. You'll need to get at least 8.0 in each section of the IELTS exam. However if Reading and Listening is your strong suit and you struggle a little bit in Writing and Speaking, then I would suggest you to go for PTE rather than IELTS. But if Reading and Listening is not your strong point, then go for IELTS.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants

Useful link please read


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Important changes to the occupation list for subclass 489 and 190 applicants
> 
> Useful link please read


So it would seem already nominated and invited applications are not being affected. Hence these changes are only for those who have not received the final SkillSelect invite yet.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> So it would seem already nominated and invited applications are not being affected. Hence these changes are only for those who have not received the final SkillSelect invite yet.


Yes absolutely correct


----------



## natali-new

As I see accountants will stay in pool. That's great. 

When can we expect occupation ceilings for 2017?


----------



## Qasimkhan

*Big bomb*

Hi guys,
Be ready for tomorrow's big bomb from MR PM Aus, he is going to announce changes 
In citizenship requirements (criteria).


----------



## Qasimkhan

'Speak English, respect our values': Malcolm Turnbull's next citizenship crackdown
All info regarding citizenship changes


----------



## muz068

Horrible news for international students after pr we have to wait for another 4 years that is pathetic


----------



## natali-new

The process will not be simplified for sIre


----------



## Qasimkhan

muz068 said:


> Horrible news for international students after pr we have to wait for another 4 years that is pathetic


I doubt that this will mainly affect offshore candidates. For example, if someone is already in Australia since 3 or 4 years, they will still eligible for citizenship after one year of PR.
( its my opinion only, I might be wrong need to wait till announcement from DIBP)


----------



## muz068

Qasimkhan said:


> muz068 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible news for international students after pr we have to wait for another 4 years that is ypathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that this will mainly affect offshore candidates. For example, if someone is already in Australia since 3 or 4 years, they will still eligible for citizenship after one year of PR.
> ( its my opinion only, I might be wrong need to wait till announcement from DIBP)
Click to expand...

Nope I am pretty sure if this rule is passed then it will mainly affect onshore visa holder because currently we need to be on any valid visa for at least 3 years and the last 1 year should be resided in Australia as PR then only we can apply for citizenship. Now if new rules are passed then after getting pr we still have to stay for another 4 years to get nationality


----------



## Qasimkhan

muz068 said:


> Nope I am pretty sure if this rule is passed then it will mainly affect onshore visa holder because currently we need to be on any valid visa for at least 3 years and the last 1 year should be resided in Australia as PR then only we can apply for citizenship. Now if new rules are passed then after getting pr we still have to stay for another 4 years to get nationality


I hope that would not be the case or they apply this rule after july 2017.


----------



## zaback21

Qasimkhan said:


> I doubt that this will mainly affect offshore candidates. For example, if someone is already in Australia since 3 or 4 years, they will still eligible for citizenship after one year of PR.
> ( its my opinion only, I might be wrong need to wait till announcement from DIBP)


No. It's for onshore applicant's. Offshore guys are already waiting for 4 years after grant. 

Citizenship is after minimum of 4 years of PR. But for onshore it was 1 year if they already stayed 3 years in Australia. Now it is same for all.


----------



## sri003

Hi,

A beginner question,

On average, how many months will it take to get an invitation I apply for PR now? 

I have 65 points and will be applying as accountant. 

Will it help if I have more points?

Regards


----------



## Nomaddie

sri003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A beginner question,
> 
> On average, how many months will it take to get an invitation I apply for PR now?
> 
> I have 65 points and will be applying as accountant.
> 
> Will it help if I have more points?
> 
> Regards


189 invites for accountants have closed until July. Even so, you've no chance on 65 points. There is already a 6 month backlog of applicants with 70 points, plus many others with 65 all in the queue ahead of you. Your only chance this year is 190, but you won't be invited with 65 points, as again there are applicants with 70 points that have been waiting for months.


----------



## Abood

sri003 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A beginner question,
> 
> On average, how many months will it take to get an invitation I apply for PR now?
> 
> I have 65 points and will be applying as accountant.
> 
> Will it help if I have more points?
> 
> Regards




Eternity! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mklam90

Hey guys, just want to ask, IF worst case scenario, Accountants and Auditors get removed from the new list in this July, will this be it for us? Like there's nothing we can do?


----------



## commie_rick

mklam90 said:


> Hey guys, just want to ask, IF worst case scenario, Accountants and Auditors get removed from the new list in this July, will this be it for us? Like there's nothing we can do?


Yes unless you have been moonlighting in other occupations in demand


----------



## Ku_

Hi,

I had a doubt about documents to be submitted. Do we have to submit hard copies duly notarised? My agent has asked me to keep 2 sets ready and a courier charge for the same too. wanted to check if I'm getting duped! I keep reading about uploading documents online so was wondering if hard copies are required?


----------



## Abood

Ku_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a doubt about documents to be submitted. Do we have to submit hard copies duly notarised? My agent has asked me to keep 2 sets ready and a courier charge for the same too. wanted to check if I'm getting duped! I keep reading about uploading documents online so was wondering if hard copies are required?


It is too early brother. It will take some time before getting ITA.


----------



## natali-new

mklam90 said:


> Hey guys, just want to ask, IF worst case scenario, Accountants and Auditors get removed from the new list in this July, will this be it for us? Like there's nothing we can do?


My understanding is that they have already announced new occupation list for next year


----------



## jontymorgan

natali-new said:


> My understanding is that they have already announced new occupation list for next year


In a DIBP fact sheet about the 457 visa changes it says:

"From 1 July 2017, for the existing 457 visa:

- Occupation lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment. The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review."

Historically there has only been a single SOL list for 457 and 189 visas so I expect that will be true for the MTSSL. If the MTSSL list is being reviewed for 2017-18 for 457 visas then I expect any changes will also impact 189 visas. There were no occupation changes to the MTSSL on 19 April (only to the STSOL) so it seems unlikely that this is the final list for 2017-18.


----------



## zaback21

Ku_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had a doubt about documents to be submitted. Do we have to submit hard copies duly notarised? My agent has asked me to keep 2 sets ready and a courier charge for the same too. wanted to check if I'm getting duped! I keep reading about uploading documents online so was wondering if hard copies are required?


The agent who asks for courier charge is no agent at all. He has no idea about Aus immigration system. Everything is online, nothing is sent or can be sent.


----------



## zaback21

Abood said:


> It is too early brother. It will take some time before getting ITA.


It's not early. He can get the invite tomorrow in fact 20 English and 10 Exp, he has a very good chance.


----------



## Ange007

Hi
The new Vic state nomination list it shows that all occupations need a minimum 2yr work experience for to apply...for subvlass 489,190s..
Do you think they will apply those rules for 189s from new FY? Or professional year be compulsory?


----------



## Nomaddie

Ange007 said:


> Hi
> The new Vic state nomination list it shows that all occupations need a minimum 2yr work experience for to apply...for subvlass 489,190s..
> Do you think they will apply those rules for 189s from new FY? Or professional year be compulsory?


Professional year is only available to onshore applicants so there's no way that they would make that compulsory. It narrows the pool of applicants to those on shore and excludes highly skilled off shore applicants with years of experience. It is absolutely not in dibp interests to do that.


----------



## mklam90

Nomaddie said:


> Professional year is only available to onshore applicants so there's no way that they would make that compulsory. It narrows the pool of applicants to those on shore and excludes highly skilled off shore applicants with years of experience. It is absolutely not in dibp interests to do that.


My worry is that they might put a condition in that requires work experience. But as far as I know, no other occupations requires any work experience for 189? Is that right?


----------



## Nomaddie

mklam90 said:


> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Professional year is only available to onshore applicants so there's no way that they would make that compulsory. It narrows the pool of applicants to those on shore and excludes highly skilled off shore applicants with years of experience. It is absolutely not in dibp interests to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> My worry is that they might put a condition in that requires work experience. But as far as I know, no other occupations requires any work experience for 189? Is that right?
Click to expand...

Before all the crackdowns in the last few days, I would have thought it was highly unlikely. But now I don't know. 

When I first began the immigration process, I will admit I was surprised that experience wasn't already a prerequisite for a skilled visa. Having qualifications alone does not prove someone is skilled in an occupation. That is why the professional accountancy bodies require you to not only pass exams, but also demonstrate several years experience before they grant full membership. If dibp do decide to make experience compulsory then I would completely understand the logic. But in my opinion, I don't think they will make it a requirement.


----------



## Qasimkhan

NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
Bad news guys


----------



## NP101

Qasimkhan said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Bad news guys


What's the bad news bro?


----------



## Arora900

Qasimkhan said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Bad news guys


Please tell what is the bad news here? :smash:


----------



## NP101

Arora900 said:


> Qasimkhan said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Bad news guys
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell what is the bad news here?
Click to expand...

Nothing I think


----------



## Samjassi

It's an old post


----------



## commie_rick

Darshana said:


> Can someone guide me on the chances of internal auditor at 70+5 for 190 in nsw


Highly possible that you will get a nomination from nsw


----------



## emios88

We are screwed


----------



## omermena

no need to stress my friend , speculations and rumours were in the air for the last years, until things are certain, you should not be worried , 

when i started uni , accounting was flagged , 4 years after , its still there ....


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> NSW Skilled Occupation Lists - Live & Work in New South Wales
> Bad news guys


This NSW list is still for 2016-2017 , right ?

Does the same list apply for 2017-2018 as well ?

Regards

Ash

Has any other state published a new list ?


----------



## marvinng

Hi experts,

Just a quick query, will the changes on 19/04 affected any of the Accountants/Auditors (70 pts) who have been waiting on NSW Invitation for Nomination?


----------



## Gunner14

:fingerscrossed: Hi Guys,
I have been a silent a follower for few months and i really appreciate all the updates that you guys have been posting. 
I have submitted my EOI 70 points (20 PTE) in march2017 and I am waiting for an invitation. 
By analysing the current situation, it seems like it's taking forever for 70 pointer to get an invite. Furthermore, I have submitted an EOI for state sponsorship as well. I have selected "any" in the options when applying for the 190, so i am keeping my fingers crossed and i hope I selected the right option. 

I was wondering if you guys have an idea how long do i have to wait to receive an invitation, and also the changes made to nsw list i think accountant have not been affected by those amendments. 
But the being said, I am kinda naive when it comes to immigration rules and regulation. 

I would really appreciate if you can share your opinion. Thank you.


----------



## handyjohn

Gunner14 said:


> :fingerscrossed: Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been a silent a follower for few months and i really appreciate all the updates that you guys have been posting.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI 70 points (20 PTE) in march2017 and I am waiting for an invitation.
> 
> By analysing the current situation, it seems like it's taking forever for 70 pointer to get an invite. Furthermore, I have submitted an EOI for state sponsorship as well. I have selected "any" in the options when applying for the 190, so i am keeping my fingers crossed and i hope I selected the right option.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you guys have an idea how long do i have to wait to receive an invitation, and also the changes made to nsw list i think accountant have not been affected by those amendments.
> 
> But the being said, I am kinda naive when it comes to immigration rules and regulation.
> 
> 
> 
> I would really appreciate if you can share your opinion. Thank you.




No one is able to predict invitation timeline as it all depends in the occupation ceilings and SOL list of next year. Probably both things will be announced in May and then invitation and cutoff points can be worked out for next year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

I heard there have been changes to Tasmania state sponsorship and accountants are no longer eligible. Is that true? 
Anyone got any updates?


----------



## zaback21

sumitsagar said:


> I heard there have been changes to Tasmania state sponsorship and accountants are no longer eligible. Is that true?
> Anyone got any updates?


You can check it here: 

http://www.migration.tas.gov.au

https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/__...tion_List_2016-17_effective_19_April_2017.pdf

It seems like yes and no. 2211 is not in TAS SOL. But 2211 is still in STSOL.

It seems like if it is still in STSOL, you are eligible for both 190 and 489 visa for TAS.


----------



## handyjohn

Seems Tasmania has also closed accountants for the rest of this year as already done by some other states. Hopefully they will reopen it from July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjassi

july is not that far I don't know why they change their occupation list every day


----------



## ju9863

It seems that we are lucky in terms of 190 NSW because accounting occupation has ranked the 8th on the priority list


----------



## natali-new

ju9863 said:


> It seems that we are lucky in terms of 190 NSW because accounting occupation has ranked the 8th on the priority list


The rank occupations? I considered they have list just from A to Z


----------



## ju9863

natali-new said:


> ju9863 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that we are lucky in terms of 190 NSW because accounting occupation has ranked the 8th on the priority list
> 
> 
> 
> The rank occupations? I considered they have list just from A to Z
Click to expand...

I checked it again and u r half right. It is not alphabetical order but ordered in numerical order of the code. Sorry to make guys confused. Anyway fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Arora900

natali-new said:


> The rank occupations? I considered they have list just from A to Z


Yes, i also agree


----------



## joy512

Hi guys,

I got my PTE result just now. My points now total up to 80 and i submitted the EOI today.

Are there any positions left? or will it be 2017-2018?

Hoping for a helpful response. 

Cheers guys


----------



## jontymorgan

joy512 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result just now. My points now total up to 80 and i submitted the EOI today.
> 
> Are there any positions left? or will it be 2017-2018?
> 
> Hoping for a helpful response.
> 
> Cheers guys


Congrats on getting to 80 points!

The 2016-17 quotas for the 189 visa for Accountants/Auditors should have been reached in the last invitation round so the next opportunity will be in July, assuming the occupation stays on the MLTSSL (formerly the SOL).

If you have applied to NSW for a 190 visa then you may be nominated sooner.


----------



## BaazzZ

why did they not declare 12 Apr result?


----------



## commie_rick

joy512 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PTE result just now. My points now total up to 80 and i submitted the EOI today.
> 
> Are there any positions left? or will it be 2017-2018?
> 
> Hoping for a helpful response.
> 
> Cheers guys


The likelihood of you getting an invitation has greatly increased


----------



## Ange007

Hi friends 
Can anyone roughly tell how many 75 to 80 pointers can be allocated for a day of getting an invite?the movements when the new rounds start.. I mean i focus on 189 backlog for to aim the 1st invitation round in new FY

Any guesses?

Thank you!


----------



## Nomaddie

Ange007 said:


> Hi friends
> Can anyone roughly tell how many 75 to 80 pointers can be allocated for a day of getting an invite?the movements when the new rounds start.. I mean i focus on 189 backlog for to aim the 1st invitation round in new FY
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> Thank you!


You can't possibly know that until the quota for the year is released, as the invitations are spread across the year


----------



## Ange007

what I meant was how many 75 to 80 pointers will be for a day at this trend..As of last few months we were roughly calculating taking 10 applicants with 70points would lodge eoi's for a day... likewise for 75 pointers for the upcoming FY as there would possibly be an increasing backlog for 75 pointers.. senior forum members know about this... anyone please respond 

Cheers!




Nomaddie said:


> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends
> Can anyone roughly tell how many 75 to 80 pointers can be allocated for a day of getting an invite?the movements when the new rounds start.. I mean i focus on 189 backlog for to aim the 1st invitation round in new FY
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't possibly know that until the quota for the year is released, as the invitations are spread across the year
Click to expand...


----------



## Nomaddie

Ange007 said:


> what I meant was how many 75 to 80 pointers will be for a day at this trend..As of last few months we were roughly calculating taking 10 applicants with 70points would lodge eoi's for a day... likewise for 75 pointers for the upcoming FY as there would possibly be an increasing backlog for 75 pointers.. senior forum members know about this... anyone please respond
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomaddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ange007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends
> Can anyone roughly tell how many 75 to 80 pointers can be allocated for a day of getting an invite?the movements when the new rounds start.. I mean i focus on 189 backlog for to aim the 1st invitation round in new FY
> 
> Any guesses?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't possibly know that until the quota for the year is released, as the invitations are spread across the year
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No offence intended as I know that English isn't your first language. But, you're not making much sense. At first I thought that you were asking for predictions of how many invites are issued per round to those with 75+ points. Now it reads more that you're asking about the quantity of new EOIs lodged per day, with 75+ points. Please clarify.


----------



## BaazzZ

did you guys check 12th Apr Result? please give your views on it. 
Occupation Identification	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
2211	Accountants	70	

03/04/2017 2:20 pm
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	70	

07/04/2017 4:28 pm


----------



## Darshana

BaazzZ said:


> did you guys check 12th Apr Result? please give your views on it.
> Occupation Identification	Description	Points score	Visa date of effect
> 2211	Accountants	70
> 
> 03/04/2017 2:20 pm
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers	70
> 
> 07/04/2017 4:28 pm


Maybe it's 75 on 03/04 or even 80.. definitely not 70


----------



## mklam90

The updated invitation round for 12th of April is out and it says Accountant and Auditors are calling up to April. I've submitted my 2 EOIs (Accountant and Auditor) on Feb and Mar for 70 points and still have not my invitation yet?


----------



## Abood

mklam90 said:


> The updated invitation round for 12th of April is out and it says Accountant and Auditors are calling up to April. I've submitted my 2 EOIs (Accountant and Auditor) on Feb and Mar for 70 points and still have not my invitation yet?


No more invites you need to wait for next year. below is as per their website: 

*Please note: all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.*


----------



## omermena

guys, dont you forget that they only hand over 8 Invitations, this is virtually nothing, the cutoff is likely to be 80pts @ 3/4 as we have guys here at the forum that submitted 75pts @ 1/4 and got none...

It looks very bad, but it was only 8 Invitations, so no reason to stress


----------



## mklam90

I understand but it says that it's up to April while my applications are Feb and Mar, so I just thought it's weird that I haven't received anything. But yea, I think it's up to April for 75 or even 80 pointers given only 8 invitations left. I was just being paranoid.


----------



## Nomaddie

omermena said:


> guys, dont you forget that they only hand over 8 Invitations, this is virtually nothing, the cutoff is likely to be 80pts @ 3/4 as we have guys here at the forum that submitted 75pts @ 1/4 and got none...
> 
> It looks very bad, but it was only 8 Invitations, so no reason to stress


There were also some people with 80 points that didn't receive invites, so another likely possibility is that they were perhaps issued to those applicants with previously expired invites


----------



## ashmiya

So you mean even DBIP can make mistakes 

80P at 3rd apr makes sense....

Gosh how can they make such a mistake


----------



## Rab nawaz

Skilled migration rest in peace in my view they should put this PR system via loto or some gambling thing.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Report out 
Once again technical glitch


----------



## davidlk03

What a piece of trash these people are they just playing with peoples future.seriously I think there a bunch of people who didn't even pass their high school and sitting on their a** making mistakes all the time. If it is a mistake they better correct it, or meh be when next invitation round open on July they can say they have distributed the invitation till April? They are the god and do whatever they like..and people might me left with no hope.
I mean common even after complete 2 weeks you can't even update correct results..


----------



## ashmiya

davidlk03 said:


> What a piece of trash these people are they just playing with peoples future.seriously I think there a bunch of people who didn't even pass their high school and sitting on their a** making mistakes all the time. If it is a mistake they better correct it, or meh be when next invitation round open on July they can say they have distributed the invitation till April? They are the god and do whatever they like..and people might me left with no hope.
> I mean common even after complete 2 weeks you can't even update correct results..


wooo wooo woooo .....

Cool down bro ...

I know it's frustrating ...But ultimately they are humans and every form of human is allowed to do mistakes...

Hang in there bro ...the right thing will happen the right time...

Let's wait for them to correct their mistake .....

And if they and what you state is right ..."They consider invitation been given until the 3rd Mar".....Then the only option i guess we are left out with is to resubmit a new Eoi ...

Regards Ash


----------



## omermena

Question for the experienced among us , it is quite obvious that the cut off will be raised to 80/75 at the first round of July. 
By which date you do u estimate they will swing back to the 70 pointers ? 
Do u guys think there's a change that it would stay fix on 75points ? 

Im asking all these questions while assuming all the other variables remains constant and next year will be the same as the previous one with 2500 inv.


----------



## zaback21

omermena said:


> Question for the experienced among us , it is quite obvious that the cut off will be raised to 80/75 at the first round of July.
> By which date you do u estimate they will swing back to the 70 pointers ?
> Do u guys think there's a change that it would stay fix on 75points ?
> 
> Im asking all these questions while assuming all the other variables remains constant and next year will be the same as the previous one with 2500 inv.


It's highly unlikely it will stay at 75 points unless the total quota is at under 700 or so.


----------



## Nomaddie

For those who keep asking for expert opinions. Iscah pro rata estimates can be found here

http://www.iscah.com/pro-rata-estimated-invitation-times-from-july-2017/


----------



## handyjohn

So according to iscah, 70 pointers are out of game in next fiscal year even if ceilings remain same. It's scary ..........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

handyjohn said:


> So according to iscah, 70 pointers are out of game in next fiscal year even if ceilings remain same. It's scary ..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And thats exactly what the iscah post is doing. 

Scare-mongering ! :/

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mkcobain

the predictions of iscah make sense to me. 70 pointers who got invitation in this fiscal year was in 4 months period from 1st july 2016 to the end of october. In other words, 70 pointers cut-off date moved only 4 months in one year. 

considering the next fiscal year will be the same, statistically, if you add 4 months to current cut-off date, we can predict that at the end of next year's invitations the cut-off will be around February-March 2017. 

again statistically speaking, It means a 70 pointer who lodged EOI on late March- April 2017 (Like me) can only receive invitation after July 2018.


----------



## Gunner14

So in a nutshell, 70 pointers are as relevant as the 60 pointers at this stage. what a load of bull c**p !
These guys literally playing with our futures !!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Not suprise at all 70 pointers are out of the game was 200% obvious and inwas predicting this even 6 month before but folks never understand the ground facts and start commenting even without doing maths. All of us should realize the supply of accountants in Australia is crossing infinity hundreds and thousands of candidates are struggling to score maximum points but on the other hand occupational ceiling is just 2500 and on the top of that strict state policies closing all other states no more regional advantages are more than enough to push the score upto 80 easily.


----------



## natali-new

Rab nawaz said:


> Not suprise at all 70 pointers are out of the game was 200% obvious and inwas predicting this even 6 month before but folks never understand the ground facts and start commenting even without doing maths. All of us should realize the supply of accountants in Australia is crossing infinity hundreds and thousands of candidates are struggling to score maximum points but on the other hand occupational ceiling is just 2500 and on the top of that strict state policies closing all other states no more regional advantages are more than enough to push the score upto 80 easily.


Currently 70 pointers in the game and I do hope no changes in next fiscal year. 70 will be a cutoff


----------



## Zaalim

*190 Accounttant (general) WA state update?*

Hi,

I lodged the application for 190 Western Australia on 24/12/2016. I got a query on my salary slips from immigration on 17/02/2017, which was answered on 07/03/2017. Still waiting for an update on the application. Almost 2 months but no response or update.

Recently, the WA state sponsorship program was suspended from 13/03/2017 to 13/04/2017 which was reinstated for Medical professionals only. 

I am unsure about my fate since I scored 60+5 points (+5 for state sponsorship). Please help, I need some guidance what is an alternative route to get a PR soon.

Should I try to increase my points? Or Do I apply for other states and 189? Or anything else. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Score -

Age - 30
Education - 15
English Score - 10
Experience - 5
WA State (190) Invite & Nomination - :rockon:

Total - 60 + 5 = 65


----------



## Nomaddie

Zaalim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged the application for 190 Western Australia on 24/12/2016. I got a query on my salary slips from immigration on 17/02/2017, which was answered on 07/03/2017. Still waiting for an update on the application. Almost 2 months but no response or update.
> 
> Recently, the WA state sponsorship program was suspended from 13/03/2017 to 13/04/2017 which was reinstated for Medical professionals only.
> 
> I am unsure about my fate since I scored 60+5 points (+5 for state sponsorship). Please help, I need some guidance what is an alternative route to get a PR soon.
> 
> Should I try to increase my points? Or Do I apply for other states and 189? Or anything else.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Score -
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> English Score - 10
> Experience - 5
> WA State (190) Invite & Nomination -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Total - 60 + 5 = 65


All applications received before suspension of the program on 13 March 2017 will be processed according to the criteria that were in place prior to this date. Invitations issued to intending migrants before 13 March will be honoured and their applications processed

Did you even do a basic check of WA website before posting here? Your question is explicitly answered on the home page.


----------



## Attentionseeker

handyjohn said:


> So according to iscah, 70 pointers are out of game in next fiscal year even if ceilings remain same. It's scary ..........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's reasonable of them to assume that. Last year, the ceiling was unchanged and the cut off points jumped from 65 to 70. So if the number stays the same next year, I assume lots of 75 points will be in queue. I personally know 2 people who are jumping from 65 points to 75 points by the end of 2017. However, I still feel some 70 points people will be invited but the competition will be so tough.


----------



## Attentionseeker

mkcobain said:


> the predictions of iscah make sense to me. 70 pointers who got invitation in this fiscal year was in 4 months period from 1st july 2016 to the end of october. In other words, 70 pointers cut-off date moved only 4 months in one year.
> 
> considering the next fiscal year will be the same, statistically, if you add 4 months to current cut-off date, we can predict that at the end of next year's invitations the cut-off will be around February-March 2017.
> 
> again statistically speaking, It means a 70 pointer who lodged EOI on late March- April 2017 (Like me) can only receive invitation after July 2018.


70 pointers from June and May 2016 were also invited this year if I am not wrong.


----------



## drashti

Hello everyone, i did employment assessment with CPA previously. As my years of experience are increasing and need to upgrade my points. Do i need to re assess my employment with CPA ?? If yes do i need to pay full charges again ??


----------



## Marsfield1

Hi everyone. New here and good to see people helping each other out with information. I have only recently (this week - Monday) put in an EOI for 189 and 190 with 70 points. From the previous posts I can see that things are not looking good for 70 pointers. Any advice or information would be great. As far as I know, NAATI seems to be tje only option left to me. But the results for even that take ages.


----------



## Abood

Got invited by SA today. 
Very happy and good luck for everyone here! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today.
> Very happy and good luck for everyone here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yaaaayyyy Ahood 🎉


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today.
> Very happy and good luck for everyone here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!! Please share your details (anzsco and points breakdown)


----------



## Abood

Darshana said:


> Congratulations!! Please share your details (anzsco and points breakdown)



Occupation: Finance Manager
English: 10 points 
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points 
Education: 15 points


----------



## Ku_

I had mailed Skillselect regarding the 12th April results cutoff of Accountants. I asked them if it was really 70 points till 03/04/3017? I got the following reply from them which clarifies that they really don't understand the goof up made by them! I really hope when they update the results of the last round they correct the previous mistake!! 

Thank you for your enquiry.

As stated on the Departments website for the invitation round run on 12 April 2017, all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.

12 April 2017 round results


----------



## BaazzZ

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today.
> Very happy and good luck for everyone here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congrats bro


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! Please share your details (anzsco and points breakdown)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Finance Manager
> English: 10 points
> Age: 25 points
> Experience: 15 points
> Education: 15 points
Click to expand...

Thanks! And good luck for your further processing


----------



## Rahul_UK183

Ku_ said:


> I had mailed Skillselect regarding the 12th April results cutoff of Accountants. I asked them if it was really 70 points till 03/04/3017? I got the following reply from them which clarifies that they really don't understand the goof up made by them! I really hope when they update the results of the last round they correct the previous mistake!!
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> As stated on the Departments website for the invitation round run on 12 April 2017, all pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year.
> 
> 12 April 2017 round results


Unbelievable, sadly makes one doubt about their competency to judge our credentials.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Good to see 2 guys getting inv here but isnt SA WA only inviting their own graduates ? Can someone shed some light how did they get inv please


----------



## jkfooty1

Congrats, are you in WA ? Can you please share you ANZCSO code



Zaalim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged the application for 190 Western Australia on 24/12/2016. I got a query on my salary slips from immigration on 17/02/2017, which was answered on 07/03/2017. Still waiting for an update on the application. Almost 2 months but no response or update.
> 
> Recently, the WA state sponsorship program was suspended from 13/03/2017 to 13/04/2017 which was reinstated for Medical professionals only.
> 
> I am unsure about my fate since I scored 60+5 points (+5 for state sponsorship). Please help, I need some guidance what is an alternative route to get a PR soon.
> 
> Should I try to increase my points? Or Do I apply for other states and 189? Or anything else.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Score -
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> English Score - 10
> Experience - 5
> WA State (190) Invite & Nomination - :rockon:
> 
> Total - 60 + 5 = 65


----------



## jontymorgan

jkfooty1 said:


> Good to see 2 guys getting inv here but isnt SA WA only inviting their own graduates ? Can someone shed some light how did they get inv please


SA offers 190 visas for Finance Managers with 55 + 5 points. The main challenges for most people are having 3 years of related work experience and the residence/study requirements if applying onshore (there are no restrictions if applying offshore).

I was originally going to apply for a 189 visa as an Accountant but switched to Finance Manager because I only had 65 points. I applied to SA from offshore so I didn't have to meet any SA residence or study criteria.


----------



## Darshana

jontymorgan said:


> jkfooty1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see 2 guys getting inv here but isnt SA WA only inviting their own graduates ? Can someone shed some light how did they get inv please
> 
> 
> 
> SA offers 190 visas for Finance Managers with 55 + 5 points. The main challenges for most people are having 3 years of related work experience and the residence/study requirements if applying onshore (there are no restrictions if applying offshore).
> 
> I was originally going to apply for a 189 visa as an Accountant but switched to Finance Manager because I only had 65 points. I applied to SA from offshore so I didn't have to meet any SA residence or study criteria.
Click to expand...

Is work experience mandatory?


----------



## davidlk03

Darshana said:


> Is work experience mandatory
> 
> 3 years experience required in any accounting or finance manager?
> It's beneficial again for offshore as they don't have any criteria of offshore or meet residency or study criteria. it's again benefited to offshore candidates but onshore people from Australia doesn't stand any chance though onshore.


----------



## Darshana

davidlk03 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is work experience mandatory
> 
> 3 years experience required in any accounting or finance manager?
> It's beneficial again for offshore as they don't have any criteria of offshore or meet residency or study criteria. it's again benefited to offshore candidates but onshore people from Australia doesn't stand any chance though onshore.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is beneficial to get work ex points... But I think I can manage 70 without work ex... Hence asking if it's mandatory
Click to expand...


----------



## jkfooty1

But Finance manager is OUT of State Occ list so we dont stand a chance anyway


----------



## Darshana

jkfooty1 said:


> But Finance manager is OUT of State Occ list so we dont stand a chance anyway


Are you sure? Someone reported receiving an invite yesterday from SA


----------



## Abood

Darshana said:


> Are you sure? Someone reported receiving an invite yesterday from SA


Yes, I received yesterday.


----------



## davidlk03

Darshana said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is beneficial to get work ex points... But I think I can manage 70 without work ex... Hence asking if it's mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it requires work experience and SA is inviting finance manager
Click to expand...


----------



## davidlk03

jkfooty1 said:


> But Finance manager is OUT of State Occ list so we dont stand a chance anyway


SA is still inviting Finance Manager


----------



## jontymorgan

Darshana said:


> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is beneficial to get work ex points... But I think I can manage 70 without work ex... Hence asking if it's mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> For SA state nomination, 3 years work experience is mandatory for Finance Manager. This is a SA requirement to be able to apply and nothing to do with points.
Click to expand...


----------



## Darshana

jontymorgan said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is beneficial to get work ex points... But I think I can manage 70 without work ex... Hence asking if it's mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> For SA state nomination, 3 years work experience is mandatory for Finance Manager. This is a SA requirement to be able to apply and nothing to do with points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok thanks...
Click to expand...


----------



## Abood

jontymorgan said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> For SA state nomination, 3 years work experience is mandatory for Finance Manager. This is a SA requirement to be able to apply and nothing to do with points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense to add stipulation of experience. Experience always count while looking for a job which is the most important thing for migrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> For SA state nomination, 3 years work experience is mandatory for Finance Manager. This is a SA requirement to be able to apply and nothing to do with points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense to add stipulation of experience. Experience always count while looking for a job which is the most important thing for migrants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do have 3 years of experience in finance... Just not at the manager level.. But I assume this experience has to be relevant in the?category... So no point
Click to expand...


----------



## Arora900

Abood said:


> Yes, I received yesterday.


Hi Abood, did you also got your work experience assessed or not from CPA?


----------



## Abood

Arora900 said:


> Hi Abood, did you also got your work experience assessed or not from CPA?


Yes, you have to assess it if you want to apply. You can do a review and retain your old assessment.


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi experts,

I got superior English finally and made it to 75 for general accountant. Just worried about the ceiling for next fiscal year, do I need to apply for the NSW nomination? Is it still feasible? 

I dnt want to relocate to Sydney but all the negative news these days shows a bleak future. dnt know what to do

Thanks!


----------



## Ange007

Finance Manager occupation is a high ranked occupation that's why experience is mandatory. IMO without any experience highly unlikely getting invited as experience is a must even though a person got more points..



jontymorgan said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlk03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand it is beneficial to get work ex points... But I think I can manage 70 without work ex... Hence asking if it's mandatory
> 
> 
> 
> For SA state nomination, 3 years work experience is mandatory for Finance Manager. This is a SA requirement to be able to apply and nothing to do with points.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## azerty

summeryxlx said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I got superior English finally and made it to 75 for general accountant. Just worried about the ceiling for next fiscal year, do I need to apply for the NSW nomination? Is it still feasible?
> 
> I dnt want to relocate to Sydney but all the negative news these days shows a bleak future. dnt know what to do
> 
> Thanks!


Tbh, the way Turnbull & Co is tinkering with the system, anything that gets you PR, I'll try.


----------



## Sd1982

Do i stand a chance for 190 for NSW?

Age: +25
Bachelors: +15
Aus study: +5 .
PTE: +20
SS NSW: +5 
Overseas experience: +0 (IPA gave negative assessment for 5 years accounting experience. Appealing now)

190 Visa : 70 Points NSW

I have been on this site for years now but this is my first post. Everyone's knowledgable & supportive.


----------



## Darshana

Did any accountants get invite from nsw today? Few people have reported receiving invites on the nsw group


----------



## Darshana

Sd1982 said:


> Do i stand a chance for 190 for NSW?
> 
> Age: +25
> Bachelors: +15
> Aus study: +5 .
> PTE: +20
> SS NSW: +5
> Overseas experience: +0 (IPA gave negative assessment for 5 years accounting experience. Appealing now)
> 
> 190 Visa : 70 Points NSW
> 
> I have been on this site for years now but this is my first post. Everyone's knowledgable & supportive.


Lot of 70+5 and higher points waiting... Frankly I don't think so...


----------



## Arora900

Darshana said:


> Lot of 70+5 and higher points waiting... Frankly I don't think so...



I also agree, try getting your work exp reognised.


----------



## Arora900

Sd1982 said:


> Do i stand a chance for 190 for NSW?
> 
> Age: +25
> Bachelors: +15
> Aus study: +5 .
> PTE: +20
> SS NSW: +5
> Overseas experience: +0 (IPA gave negative assessment for 5 years accounting experience. Appealing now)
> 
> 190 Visa : 70 Points NSW
> 
> I have been on this site for years now but this is my first post. Everyone's knowledgable & supportive.



No chance, try getting your work exp recognised.


----------



## Sd1982

Thanks guys. Although I'm trying to get the work experience recognized, I don't know whether should I use cpa to see what they say. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## davidlk03

I think few 80 points Accountant were able to secure invites


----------



## Darshana

Sd1982 said:


> Thanks guys. Although I'm trying to get the work experience recognized, I don't know whether should I use cpa to see what they say. What do you guys recommend?


My husband did CPA... They weren't very helpful... Started getting picky about how borderline his work was between internal audit and accounting... Depends on what your job is exactly


----------



## Darshana

davidlk03 said:


> I think few 80 points Accountant were able to secure invites


Do you mean 75+5 or 80 without ss?


----------



## davidlk03

Darshana said:


> Do you mean 75+5 or 80 without ss?


80+5 
Was expecting as it was quite silent months ..


----------



## Darshana

davidlk03 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean 75+5 or 80 without ss?
> 
> 
> 
> 80+5
> Was expecting as it was quite silent months ..
Click to expand...

Ok... Was just confirming.. just in case there is a ray of Hope


----------



## Danaaus

Is IELTS General accepted by DIBP for point test? or do I need to sit for IELTS Academic?


----------



## jontymorgan

Danaaus said:


> Is IELTS General accepted by DIBP for point test? or do I need to sit for IELTS Academic?


General is accepted by DIBP for the points test. Academic is required for the Skills Assessment.


----------



## awais_666

Hi Guys I have submitted Eoi for Auditor and general accountant on 1st May for both 189 and and 190 what do you thing is there any hope before july or will be after june my points or 70 without state nomination
Education 20
age 30
Pte academic 20

my friends are telling me i may get 190 before july is it possible


----------



## andreyx108b

jontymorgan said:


> General is accepted by DIBP for the points test. Academic is required for the Skills Assessment.




Accepted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi mate,

Please let us know how did you go with the appeal coz they IPA and CPA both refused my exp aswel.



Sd1982 said:


> Do i stand a chance for 190 for NSW?
> 
> Age: +25
> Bachelors: +15
> Aus study: +5 .
> PTE: +20
> SS NSW: +5
> Overseas experience: +0 (IPA gave negative assessment for 5 years accounting experience. Appealing now)
> 
> 190 Visa : 70 Points NSW
> 
> I have been on this site for years now but this is my first post. Everyone's knowledgable & supportive.


----------



## OctNovDec

Abood said:


> Got invited by SA today.
> Very happy and good luck for everyone here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations. Offshore applicants with experience should go this route. It can be very well said that jontymorgan found a loophole.


----------



## jiekhang

I have lodged two separate EOIs for NSW 190 under the same nominated occupation - Accountant (General). Reason being so is that I have added 5 points for work experience. So I have updated the old EOI and lodged a new EOI. SkillSelect page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is fine, but NSW 190 page has mentioned that multiple EOIs is possible if you are qualified in more than one skilled occupation. In my case, should I withdraw one of the EOI? Or leaving two EOIs to run in the system is equally fine? Does multiple EOIs for NSW 190 undermine my chances to receive an invitation from NSW?


----------



## akash_futureca

Hi friends

I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.

I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree. 

If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.

Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Nomaddie

akash_futureca said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.
> 
> I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree.
> 
> If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.
> 
> Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Direct your question to a more appropriate thread. You will get more helpful answers.


----------



## jiekhang

Hi All, may I know what are my chances of receiving a NSW 190 invitation before 30 June 2017?

ANZSCO : 221111 Accountant (General)
English : Superior (PTE 90 90 90 80)
Total points : 70 - (Age-30, PTE-20, Edu-15, Exp-5)
189 EOI applied with 70 : 6th May 2017
NSW 190 EOI applied with 75 : 6th May 2017


----------



## Darshana

jiekhang said:


> Hi All, may I know what are my chances of receiving a NSW 190 invitation before 30 June 2017?
> 
> ANZSCO : 221111 Accountant (General)
> English : Superior (PTE 90 90 90 80)
> Total points : 70 - (Age-30, PTE-20, Edu-15, Exp-5)
> 189 EOI applied with 70 : 6th May 2017
> NSW 190 EOI applied with 75 : 6th May 2017


If NSW starts calling 70+5 then you have a good chance... Since 70+5 with experience and superior English is preferred over those with just superior English... So question is... How big is the queue of applicants with 75+5


----------



## Dkaur

Hi

Is there anyone whose done his bcom pass from delhi university and MBA from delhi..has got positive skill assessment from any of the assessing authoritiies.

Thank you


----------



## Rab nawaz

Darshana said:


> If NSW starts calling 70+5 then you have a good chance... Since 70+5 with experience and superior English is preferred over those with just superior English... So question is... How big is the queue of applicants with 75+5


There was a time when state has a lot of respect for superior English but at the moment state is treating superior English equal to basic English and they dont care even you have 90 90 90 90 in PTE.


----------



## Darshana

Rab nawaz said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If NSW starts calling 70+5 then you have a good chance... Since 70+5 with experience and superior English is preferred over those with just superior English... So question is... How big is the queue of applicants with 75+5
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when state has a lot of respect for superior English but at the moment state is treating superior English equal to basic English and they dont care even you have 90 90 90 90 in PTE.
Click to expand...

What makes you think so?? They've not called anyone with same points and basic English before same points and superior English as far as I know


----------



## andreyx108b

Rab nawaz said:


> There was a time when state has a lot of respect for superior English but at the moment state is treating superior English equal to basic English and they dont care even you have 90 90 90 90 in PTE.




There are plenty of applicants with high score, they select based on overall score first of all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb

summeryxlx said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> I got superior English finally and made it to 75 for general accountant. Just worried about the ceiling for next fiscal year, do I need to apply for the NSW nomination? Is it still feasible?
> 
> I dnt want to relocate to Sydney but all the negative news these days shows a bleak future. dnt know what to do
> 
> Thanks!


haha can I say that I actually really like Sydney. I thoroughly enjoyed my time here. The only problems are housing prices and population.


----------



## handyjohn

So guys when will be the next year list and ceilings are expected to be announced ???
Budget is going to be unveiled today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183

handyjohn said:


> So guys when will be the next year list and ceilings are expected to be announced ???
> Budget is going to be unveiled today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully by May end 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricks1990

Rab nawaz said:


> There was a time when state has a lot of respect for superior English but at the moment state is treating superior English equal to basic English and they dont care even you have 90 90 90 90 in PTE.


I think.. we are all here to help and support each other and not for to discourage/hurt anyone with our negative comments.. let us pray for the success to everyone.. :tea:


----------



## cyetukuri

Hi,
Can you please clarify my below query?
I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 (I selected both in one EOI). I got the invite for 190 to apply visa in skill select on 27th April. Now as the quota for 189 opens up in July, I am thinking to wait for another two months. Now as my EOI for 190 invitation becomes invalid after two months (By 26th June), does the entire EOI gets suspended along with 189 and 190 or only the 190 gets suspended so that my EOI for 189 still holds good when the quota opens in July.

Regards
Chandra


----------



## andreyx108b

handyjohn said:


> So guys when will be the next year list and ceilings are expected to be announced ???
> Budget is going to be unveiled today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wait, the long term and short term lists have already been published. They 
Replace the SOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

andreyx108b said:


> Wait, the long term and short term lists have already been published. They Replace the SOL.


These are not the necessarily the final lists for 2017/18. In a DIBP fact sheet about the visa changes it says:

"From 1 July 2017:

- Occupation lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment. The MLTSSL will be revised based on outcomes from the Department of Education and Training’s 2017-18 SOL review."


----------



## handyjohn

cyetukuri said:


> Hi,
> Can you please clarify my below query?
> I have submitted my EOI for both 189 and 190 (I selected both in one EOI). I got the invite for 190 to apply visa in skill select on 27th April. Now as the quota for 189 opens up in July, I am thinking to wait for another two months. Now as my EOI for 190 invitation becomes invalid after two months (By 26th June), does the entire EOI gets suspended along with 189 and 190 or only the 190 gets suspended so that my EOI for 189 still holds good when the quota opens in July.
> 
> Regards
> Chandra




If you applied 189 and 190 in a single EOI then you won't be invited in 189 as your EOI is locked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

andreyx108b said:


> Wait, the long term and short term lists have already been published. They
> Replace the SOL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Those are for FY 2016-17. From 1st July new MLTL and STSOL will be applicable which is yet to be announced alongwith occupation ceilings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

handyjohn said:


> Those are for FY 2016-17. From 1st July new MLTL and STSOL will be applicable which is yet to be announced alongwith occupation ceilings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


UPDATE: Saw the post above. Understood now. Sorry. I didn't see the message from DIBP.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasim any update bro and what is the next plan ?


----------



## sagarr86

akash_futureca said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I did B.Com (distance education) in 2008, completed Chartered Accountants course in 2011 and Company Secretary course in 2012.
> 
> I am confused that which of my education will taken by assessment authority and embassy as equivalent to Bachelor degree.
> 
> If they consider B.com, then is it eligible as it was from distance education.
> 
> Is there chance that I can get 15 points for Bachelor degree.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


Hi Akash,

Just assess your degrees from ICAA, you will get a positive assessment (assuming you are applying for 221111 - on the basis of CA) and yes correspondence B.Com i also considered eligible for points.

BR,


----------



## davidlk03

Bunch of idiots..updated 26th round but the cut off is still wrong for Accountants.whats wrong with these people


----------



## ashmiya

davidlk03 said:


> Bunch of idiots..updated 26th round but the cut off is still wrong for Accountants.whats wrong with these people


When i click on the invitation round, i do not find 26May enabled to be able to click on that particular date and retrieve the invitation details of that particular round .


----------



## Rahul_UK183

ashmiya said:


> When i click on the invitation round, i do not find 26May enabled to be able to click on that particular date and retrieve the invitation details of that particular round .


I believe the gentleman was referring to 26th April and not May 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

Rahul_UK183 said:


> I believe the gentleman was referring to 26th April and not May
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Oh yes i meant 26th Apr too , sorry about that....

Regards

Ash


----------



## BaazzZ

Ceiling will be same for 2017-2018..no change

http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...killed-migration-intake-announced?language=en


----------



## Nomaddie

BaazzZ said:


> Ceiling will be same for 2017-2018..no change
> 
> http://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/...killed-migration-intake-announced?language=en


That is the overall ceiling. No mention of what the ceiling for accountants will be.


----------



## Rab nawaz

I am sure the ceiling will be same or will decline straight away the way dibp is targetting skilled migrants how come we can expect an increase in occupational ceiling.


----------



## Darshana

Rab nawaz said:


> I am sure the ceiling will be same or will decline straight away the way dibp is targetting skilled migrants how come we can expect an increase in occupational ceiling.


They have already announced that it will be the same.


----------



## drashti

Darshana said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the ceiling will be same or will decline straight away the way dibp is targetting skilled migrants how come we can expect an increase in occupational ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> They have already announced that it will be the same.
Click to expand...

They have announced overall ceiling of i guess 190000 but not announced for accountant.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> I am sure the ceiling will be same or will decline straight away the way dibp is targetting skilled migrants how come we can expect an increase in occupational ceiling.




There is a chance of an increase in ceiling since there are more restrictions on work visa. Last year they said the quota is 5000, but decreased it due to work visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

Guys it seems that something will happen in English side. Some folks want to complain about pte academic questions being leaked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

Abood said:


> View attachment 78602
> 
> 
> Guys it seems that something will happen in English side. Some folks want to complain about pte academic questions being leaked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's very unfortunate.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Abood said:


> View attachment 78602
> 
> 
> Guys it seems that something will happen in English side. Some folks want to complain about pte academic questions being leaked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it seems it is back in Oct last year. It is more than 6 months now, doubt anything has happened ever since.


----------



## akash_futureca

Very serious matter, PTE organisation should take necessary steps



Abood said:


> View attachment 78602
> 
> 
> Guys it seems that something will happen in English side. Some folks want to complain about pte academic questions being leaked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Well it seems it is back in Oct last year. It is more than 6 months now, doubt anything has happened ever since.


They don't care about anything, they just need dollars


----------



## Abood

Chinese students are taking the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akash_futureca

Dear Friend

I am looking for "Auditor" instead of "Accountant" occupation.

Will it make any difference if i apply to CPA for migration assessment instead of ICAA?



sagarr86 said:


> Hi Akash,
> 
> Just assess your degrees from ICAA, you will get a positive assessment (assuming you are applying for 221111 - on the basis of CA) and yes correspondence B.Com i also considered eligible for points.
> 
> BR,


----------



## sagarr86

akash_futureca said:


> Dear Friend
> 
> I am looking for "Auditor" instead of "Accountant" occupation.
> 
> Will it make any difference if i apply to CPA for migration assessment instead of ICAA?


Even for Auditor i think you must go for ICAA, as you might be aware that ICAI has MOU with ICAA, due to which you need to provide very less documentation to ICAA and they recognise all the subjects and don't ask for detailed guidelines of subjects covered. I've read few cases on forum where CPA has didn't recognise few subjects covered in CA course and asked to complete those subjects again. Its your choice and other experience members might also guide you, but i would recommend you to go for ICAA.

BR,


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> They don't care about anything, they just need dollars


True ..... My results have always been unbelievable and unjustifiable ...


----------



## drashti

I have just cleared ca inter from ICAI india... and applied for assessment with CPA. What are the chances of getting positive outcome ??


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> There is a chance of an increase in ceiling since there are more restrictions on work visa. Last year they said the quota is 5000, but decreased it due to work visa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with you because they haven't met their target this year.


----------



## ashmiya

Can someone please post the link to the invitation round of 26th apr 2017.
I am someone not able to get to that page.


Regards

Ash


----------



## dannybne

ashmiya said:


> Can someone please post the link to the invitation round of 26th apr 2017.
> I am someone not able to get to that page.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


26th April 2017 Skill Select results - Iscah


----------



## ashmiya

dannybne said:


> 26th April 2017 Skill Select results - Iscah


Thank you ...

Ok now i see that they have not rectified their mistake, so did someone write to them about it ?


----------



## ashmiya

seriously 

People have been invited with 100p ....How do they even reach there ?


----------



## dannybne

ashmiya said:


> seriously
> 
> People have been invited with 100p ....How do they even reach there ?


Someone completes their bachelors by the age of 20
Immediately on completion of the degree, works for 8-9 years (29 years)
Then take up higher studies in Australia in a regional area (31 years)
Follow it up by a Professional Year Program (32 years)
Along with PYP, get 8 each in IELTS / PTE and also clear NAATI
Age: 30
Degree: 15
2 year Australian Study: 5
2 year Regional Study: 5
8 years Overseas Experience: 15
IELTS/PTE: 20
PYP: 5
NAATI: 5
There you go, 100 points!
[PS: If you manage to have a partner with skills, then get another 5 points, so 105 ]


----------



## ashmiya

dannybne said:


> Someone completes their bachelors by the age of 20
> Immediately on completion of the degree, works for 8-9 years (29 years)
> Then take up higher studies in Australia in a regional area (31 years)
> Follow it up by a Professional Year Program (32 years)
> Along with PYP, get 8 each in IELTS / PTE and also clear NAATI
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> 2 year Australian Study: 5
> 2 year Regional Study: 5
> 8 years Overseas Experience: 15
> IELTS/PTE: 20
> PYP: 5
> NAATI: 5
> There you go, 100 points!
> [PS: If you manage to have a partner with skills, then get another 5 points, so 105 ]


Phewwwwwww......... Looks like you got to start planning from birth ...


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Qasim any update bro and what is the next plan ?


Hi rab nawaz,
I am waiting for my grant lodged visa 190 25 days ago, i am the luckiest one who got
Invited on march 31 from nsw.


----------



## desiaussie

Hey guys, please help me out with this one:-
My wife is appearing for CA final. She has been left with only one group. Can she continue her CA with CA Australia and claim credits for the subjects she has passed here.

Has anyone faced similar situation.


----------



## hannahng21

There are rumors that the cut off point for accountants reach 80 on 26th April round  Has anyone heard of that?


----------



## Qasimkhan

hannahng21 said:


> There are rumors that the cut off point for accountants reach 80 on 26th April round  Has anyone heard of that?


Yes it is 100% true.


----------



## sumitsagar

Qasim what's your points breakdown. When did you lodge your 190 eoi. Thanks.


----------



## Qasimkhan

*Pte speaking update*

From last week no body able to secure 7 in speaking with tricks( in Aus), pte has updated their system so definitely pte79+ would not be that easy now.


----------



## natali-new

Could you pls advise if I am correct that there is no points cutoff announced yet for 2017-2018 and no understanding how much ceilings will be proposed for accountants?
Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Could you elaborate on this information please. 



Qasimkhan said:


> From last week no body able to secure 7 in speaking with tricks( in Aus), pte has updated their system so definitely pte79+ would not be that easy now.


----------



## handyjohn

Qasimkhan said:


> From last week no body able to secure 7 in speaking with tricks( in Aus), pte has updated their system so definitely pte79+ would not be that easy now.




I second you. Many of my acquaintances who have already achieved 65+ in PTE are now struggling to get reach at 65. PTE is either updated or they have raised their criteria. You can check the trends of 79+ in top PTE institutions of Sydney through their Facebook pages. Ratio of 79+ is lowered to less than half from last 3-4 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiekhang

Guys, what do you think of the likely backlog of 2211 Accountant in queue at 70, 75 and 80? Seems like 6000 backlog at 70 sounds logical based on the current invitation trend.


----------



## jkfooty1

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi rab nawaz,
> I am waiting for my grant lodged visa 190 25 days ago, i am the luckiest one who got
> Invited on march 31 from nsw.


Congrats bro, thats great news. Mind sharing your points breakdown ? Did you get your experience assessed ?What occupation/


----------



## sumitsagar

someone has comented on emdad's pte centre's facebook page that they contacted pte regarding unbelievably low scores in speaking, they said pte have acknowledged a technical issue with marking of speaking module for pte exams conducted during last few days, they are looking at the solution and will rescore the candidate's submissions who are affected by this glitch.



handyjohn said:


> I second you. Many of my acquaintances who have already achieved 65+ in PTE are now struggling to get reach at 65. PTE is either updated or they have raised their criteria. You can check the trends of 79+ in top PTE institutions of Sydney through their Facebook pages. Ratio of 79+ is lowered to less than half from last 3-4 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Here's the message some people got from pte. 

http://i.imgur.com/p5F6meC.jpg


----------



## drashti

drashti said:


> I have just cleared ca inter from ICAI india... and applied for assessment with CPA. What are the chances of getting positive outcome ??


Would anyone please through some light on this query ??


----------



## SgtRoswell

Hello Accountants guys, 

Could you tell me that if one paper is left from ACCA (done foundation) can be constitute as partner / spouse qualification ?


----------



## prakashbutani

Hi All,

I had filed EOI under Skilled Independent Visa Subclass 189 as a general accountant last year on 11/08/2016 claiming 60 points however no response received until now. In between, on 05/04/2017 I had updated EOI claiming 65 points under category visa subclass 189 and with 70 points under visa subclass 190 (state sponsorship).

Still am waiting for response from immigration department and now understand that for the year 2016-17, the occupation ceilings for accountants has already fulfilled. 

Appreciate if anyone can suggest the cause of delay in receiving invitation from the immigration authorities. Is there any other way to improve the chances for receiving invitation in future, pleased to hear your suggestions / comments. 

Thanks & Regards,

Prakash 
(CPA Australia)


----------



## Abood

prakashbutani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I had filed EOI under Skilled Independent Visa Subclass 189 as a general accountant last year on 11/08/2016 claiming 60 points however no response received until now. In between, on 05/04/2017 I had updated EOI claiming 65 points under category visa subclass 189 and with 70 points under visa subclass 190 (state sponsorship).
> 
> 
> 
> Still am waiting for response from immigration department and now understand that for the year 2016-17, the occupation ceilings for accountants has already fulfilled.
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can suggest the cause of delay in receiving invitation from the immigration authorities. Is there any other way to improve the chances for receiving invitation in future, pleased to hear your suggestions / comments.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> Prakash
> 
> (CPA Australia)




My friend, 
You are outdated. With 65 points you stand no chance of getting an ITA, therefore, I suggest that you try to increase your points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

70 points are enough to get an invitation for 190 in nsw evidenced by several posts here. However it is competitive. At 65 you won't meet the points for 189.

It


----------



## Sd1982

prakashbutani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had filed EOI under Skilled Independent Visa Subclass 189 as a general accountant last year on 11/08/2016 claiming 60 points however no response received until now. In between, on 05/04/2017 I had updated EOI claiming 65 points under category visa subclass 189 and with 70 points under visa subclass 190 (state sponsorship).
> 
> Still am waiting for response from immigration department and now understand that for the year 2016-17, the occupation ceilings for accountants has already fulfilled.
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can suggest the cause of delay in receiving invitation from the immigration authorities. Is there any other way to improve the chances for receiving invitation in future, pleased to hear your suggestions / comments.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> 
> Prakash
> (CPA Australia)


Hey Prakash, don't be discouraged by your wait time. Before April 2017 you didn't meet the points for 190 which is why you didn't the invitation. Now keep your fingers crossed! It may come anytime.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitsagar said:


> someone has comented on emdad's pte centre's facebook page that they contacted pte regarding unbelievably low scores in speaking, they said pte have acknowledged a technical issue with marking of speaking module for pte exams conducted during last few days, they are looking at the solution and will rescore the candidate's submissions who are affected by this glitch.




I think PTE has always been notoriously known for huge swings in speaking, like my score ranged from 90 to 23, for no apparent reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Sd1982 said:


> 70 points are enough to get an invitation for 190 in nsw evidenced by several posts here. However it is competitive. At 65 you won't meet the points for 189.
> 
> It


It's 70+5 for 190 which has a chance... I'm afraid chances for 65+5 are very very bleak


----------



## drashti

Darshana said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points are enough to get an invitation for 190 in nsw evidenced by several posts here. However it is competitive. At 65 you won't meet the points for 189.
> 
> It
> 
> 
> 
> It's 70+5 for 190 which has a chance... I'm afraid chances for 65+5 are very very bleak
Click to expand...

But in NSW inviting 70 pointers currently ??


----------



## wing

The DIBP updated the cut off point score for 4.12 EOI eventually, it was 80 for accountant but the score graph is still unreadable.


----------



## hannahng21

The cut off is so high now  What do you guys think about the new cut off point after July 1? 75 or 80?


----------



## Ku_

took me so long to increase my points to 70+5 for 189 & 190.. now with the cutoff increasing losing all hopes of getting an invite!


----------



## Abood

Ku_ said:


> took me so long to increase my points to 70+5 for 189 & 190.. now with the cutoff increasing losing all hopes of getting an invite!


You will need one year at least to get ITA.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> You will need one year at least to get ITA.


Hi Ahood,
Have you got your bassbort?😜


----------



## Ku_

Abood said:


> You will need one year at least to get ITA.


I doubt that would happen.. they said the same thing about 65 points at the start of last year.. the cut off never reduced from 70 and now with the 12 april results being updated.. (80 points cutoff) i'm expecting the cutoff to be 75 points for the next year..


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ku_ said:


> took me so long to increase my points to 70+5 for 189 & 190.. now with the cutoff increasing losing all hopes of getting an invite!


With 2500 occupational ceiling 189 no chance at all even in 1.5 or 2 years on the other hand you got superior English which isnt favourite for 190 at the moment but in future you may have chance for state invitition. Am here since the last 65+5 was invited by state and in previous months state is simply ignoring superior English as well so my honest and most realistic advice is that just go for 5 more points, i do have 70 points but without superior English and believe me 189 isnt even in my list anymore. I could be wrong in my analysis but thats what i have realized after following dibp, expat, states and many other sources.


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> With 2500 occupational ceiling 189 no chance at all even in 1.5 or 2 years on the other hand you got superior English which isnt favourite for 190 at the moment but in future you may have chance for state invitition. Am here since the last 65+5 was invited by state and in previous months state is simply ignoring superior English as well so my honest and most realistic advice is that just go for 5 more points, i do have 70 points but without superior English and believe me 189 isnt even in my list anymore. I could be wrong in my analysis but thats what i have realized after following dibp, expat, states and many other sources.


Thanks for the advise.. but don't know how to increase my points to 75.. i'm just gonna let this be for the time being.. if its meant to be, it will happen.. gonna stop stressing about it now!


----------



## Sd1982

Darshana said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points are enough to get an invitation for 190 in nsw evidenced by several posts here. However it is competitive. At 65 you won't meet the points for 189.
> 
> It
> 
> 
> 
> It's 70+5 for 190 which has a chance... I'm afraid chances for 65+5 are very very bleak
Click to expand...

What criteria does dibp look at to make that decision? If a person has 20 points from work experience does it still make him/her less eligible than someone with no work experience?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> With 2500 occupational ceiling 189 no chance at all even in 1.5 or 2 years on the other hand you got superior English which isnt favourite for 190 at the moment but in future you may have chance for state invitition. Am here since the last 65+5 was invited by state and in previous months state is simply ignoring superior English as well so my honest and most realistic advice is that just go for 5 more points, i do have 70 points but without superior English and believe me 189 isnt even in my list anymore. I could be wrong in my analysis but thats what i have realized after following dibp, expat, states and many other sources.


I think nsw need very few accountants now, its only my opinion.


----------



## Darshana

Sd1982 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 points are enough to get an invitation for 190 in nsw evidenced by several posts here. However it is competitive. At 65 you won't meet the points for 189.
> 
> It
> 
> 
> 
> It's 70+5 for 190 which has a chance... I'm afraid chances for 65+5 are very very bleak
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What criteria does dibp look at to make that decision? If a person has 20 points from work experience does it still make him/her less eligible than someone with no work experience?
Click to expand...

The state looks for maximum points first and foremost because that's their idea of maximizing over all fit to the criteria
If two people have the same points then their English points is looked into... If they also have same English points then work experience is looked into and if you have same of all this then date of eoi is looked into.


----------



## awais_666

Hello Guys I have submitted on 2nd May 2017 with following details
General Accountant
70 points
75 190
External auditor
70 points
75 190

for both 190 NSW and 189 i hold superior english 

my query is i have been doing professional year which will be finished on 15 july so which makes my points to 75 and 80 respectiverly so can i put those 5 points in my EOI now or i need to wait for it to be completed someone told me that i can put now as i will be getting invitation after july and will have proof that i have completed the PY


----------



## Darshana

awais_666 said:


> Hello Guys I have submitted on 2nd May 2017 with following details
> General Accountant
> 70 points
> 75 190
> External auditor
> 70 points
> 75 190
> 
> for both 190 NSW and 189 i hold superior english
> 
> my query is i have been doing professional year which will be finished on 15 july so which makes my points to 75 and 80 respectiverly so can i put those 5 points in my EOI now or i need to wait for it to be completed someone told me that i can put now as i will be getting invitation after july and will have proof that i have completed the PY


All points should be valid as of date of eoi.. so ideally you need to wait till it's over


----------



## summeryxlx

Hi Expert,

One of my friends got invited by NSW with 80+5 for general accountant.
She lodged the eoi 2 weeks a go. It seems 75+5 is not enough for this fiscal year.

Just got one question here. Should she upload all the materials in relation to the points she claimed regarding the NSW processing? Or she just needs to fill forms and upload all the material when she applies for the VISA after the approval from NSW.

She claimed 5 points for working experience but worried whether it would be recognised. Would it negatively affect her application for 189 with 75 points, if the application for 190 is declined?

She was worried that the accountant would be removed next year, which was the reason why she claim the points for 190.

The effect date for the 189 eoi with 75 is around 20th April.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Abood

summeryxlx said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> One of my friends got invited by NSW with 80+5 for general accountant.
> She lodged the eoi 2 weeks a go. It seems 75+5 is not enough for this fiscal year.
> 
> Just got one question here. Should she upload all the materials in relation to the points she claimed regarding the NSW processing? Or she just needs to fill forms and upload all the material when she applies for the VISA after the approval from NSW.
> 
> She claimed 5 points for working experience but worried whether it would be recognised. Would it negatively affect her application for 189 with 75 points, if the application for 190 is declined?
> 
> She was worried that the accountant would be removed next year, which was the reason why she claim the points for 190.
> 
> The effect date for the 189 eoi with 75 is around 20th April.
> 
> Thanks a lot.




This is very bad. Your friend is trying to take something that she doesn't deserve. Probably they will reject her because she overstated her points. It will have no effect as long as they believe that it was not intentional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summeryxlx

Abood said:


> summeryxlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expert,
> 
> One of my friends got invited by NSW with 80+5 for general accountant.
> She lodged the eoi 2 weeks a go. It seems 75+5 is not enough for this fiscal year.
> 
> Just got one question here. Should she upload all the materials in relation to the points she claimed regarding the NSW processing? Or she just needs to fill forms and upload all the material when she applies for the VISA after the approval from NSW.
> 
> She claimed 5 points for working experience but worried whether it would be recognised. Would it negatively affect her application for 189 with 75 points, if the application for 190 is declined?
> 
> She was worried that the accountant would be removed next year, which was the reason why she claim the points for 190.
> 
> The effect date for the 189 eoi with 75 is around 20th April.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very bad. Your friend is trying to take something that she doesn't deserve. Probably they will reject her because she overstated her points. It will have no effect as long as they believe that it was not intentional.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

thanks for the reply. She just worried about the evaluation result as her salary was only 20/h, and only the result can tell whether she deserves it. Just hope she can get positive result or the negative result will not affect her 189 later.


----------



## Darshana

summeryxlx said:


> Abood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> summeryxlx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Expert,
> 
> One of my friends got invited by NSW with 80+5 for general accountant.
> She lodged the eoi 2 weeks a go. It seems 75+5 is not enough for this fiscal year.
> 
> Just got one question here. Should she upload all the materials in relation to the points she claimed regarding the NSW processing? Or she just needs to fill forms and upload all the material when she applies for the VISA after the approval from NSW.
> 
> She claimed 5 points for working experience but worried whether it would be recognised. Would it negatively affect her application for 189 with 75 points, if the application for 190 is declined?
> 
> She was worried that the accountant would be removed next year, which was the reason why she claim the points for 190.
> 
> The effect date for the 189 eoi with 75 is around 20th April.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very bad. Your friend is trying to take something that she doesn't deserve. Probably they will reject her because she overstated her points. It will have no effect as long as they believe that it was not intentional.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the reply. She just worried about the evaluation result as her salary was only 20/h, and only the result can tell whether she deserves it. Just hope she can get positive result or the negative result will not affect her 189 later.
Click to expand...

Isn't it necessary to have an assessment result from on or before the date of EOI?


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> Isn't it necessary to have an assessment result from on or before the date of EOI?


That is what even I thought...


----------



## blackrider89

Darshana said:


> Isn't it necessary to have an assessment result from on or before the date of EOI?


Nope, you don't have to.


----------



## Darshana

Hi all,

I realize that? this is not a forum for expert advice but I just want your opinions. My work experience is as a sell side equity research analyst. As a result, I have not applied for a work experience assessment under 221111. However I see that financial analyst is part of 221111. Do you think I have a chance for positive assessment? Anyone who has had similar experiences please let me know.


----------



## 1474130

May I ask if anyone knows what is the current cut-off points for general accountant 221111 under 189?


----------



## Qasimkhan

:mad2:


lynna said:


> May I ask if anyone knows what is the current cut-off points for general accountant 221111 under 189?


Unfortunately 80 points as per last round 8 places were left.


----------



## Abood

Darshana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I realize that? this is not a forum for expert advice but I just want your opinions. My work experience is as a sell side equity research analyst. As a result, I have not applied for a work experience assessment under 221111. However I see that financial analyst is part of 221111. Do you think I have a chance for positive assessment? Anyone who has had similar experiences please let me know.




Zero chance. Financial analyst in corporate is completely different from sell side equity analyst. Anyway try no harm in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I realize that? this is not a forum for expert advice but I just want your opinions. My work experience is as a sell side equity research analyst. As a result, I have not applied for a work experience assessment under 221111. However I see that financial analyst is part of 221111. Do you think I have a chance for positive assessment? Anyone who has had similar experiences please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero chance. Financial analyst in corporate is completely different from sell side equity analyst. Anyway try no harm in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thought as much. But with the continuos rise in required points, I just wanted to confirm if I'm thinking right


----------



## Abood

Darshana said:


> Thought as much. But with the continuos rise in required points, I just wanted to confirm if I'm thinking right




Give it a try. You never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Abood said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought as much. But with the continuos rise in required points, I just wanted to confirm if I'm thinking right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a try. You never know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind if it was a review of my existing assessment... But apparently I have to make a fresh one... That's? going to cost me a bomb


----------



## 65Points!

Hi fellows!

Barging in after a long time! It just got so frustrating in between that I absolutely didn't feel like even reading, let alone being interactive here.

The news at my end, was stuck at 65 for long, gave NAATI this March and cleared it, so adding 5 points for that, and my 1 year experience adds another 5 points by this July, so that means I now would butt off to 75 under 189 and 75+5 under 190 (NSW) by the 3rd of July. 

What I am looking for is to get a sense of the possible time line I might end up getting an invite. Rab, and Qasim, I know you chaps from earlier times so looking for your inputs, and rest as well, please chip in.

Cheers!


----------



## ashmiya

65Points! said:


> Hi fellows!
> 
> Barging in after a long time! It just got so frustrating in between that I absolutely didn't feel like even reading, let alone being interactive here.
> 
> The news at my end, was stuck at 65 for long, gave NAATI this March and cleared it, so adding 5 points for that, and my 1 year experience adds another 5 points by this July, so that means I now would butt off to 75 under 189 and 75+5 under 190 (NSW) by the 3rd of July.
> 
> What I am looking for is to get a sense of the possible time line I might end up getting an invite. Rab, and Qasim, I know you chaps from earlier times so looking for your inputs, and rest as well, please chip in.
> 
> Cheers!


COuld you give me some heads up in Naati ......I would be looking to do Hindi ....Is it easy to clear ...How are the test formats ....

Coming to your question ....according to my guess ...before the end of July you should get your invite...


Regards

Ash


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi 65 points. First of all congrats on clearing Naati. You should get an invite within 1 month of eoi lodgement at 75 points. 
I myself gave Naati Hindi to English professional translator test. Currently waiting for results. Are you able to share how long it took for results and which test you sat. I am also thinking of booking in for paraprofessional interpreter just in case I don't clear translator test. Any info will be highly appreciated cheers mate.


----------



## 65Points!

In general, NAATI is as technical as it gets, and it is anything like IELTS or PTE or whatever.

You need to remember, if you clear NAATI, you are eligible to be an interpreter or translator, and here is where most end up going wrong. General belief is, NAATI is just a side kick that helps one with 5 points, and since we can converse in LOTE and English equally well so if we give the test it ought to be a cake walk, it is anything but that.

They focus on accuracy, omissions, and additions, than on the vocabulary, though even vocabulary is important but not as much and here is where most go wrong, and this is what needs to be corrected and perfected.

For test format, follow:

https://www.naati.com.au/media/1104/accreditation_by_testing_booklet.pdf

I am going to limit my discussion on NAATI till this because this is not the thread for it, thanks.


----------



## ashmiya

65Points! said:


> In general, NAATI is as technical as it gets, and it is anything like IELTS or PTE or whatever.
> 
> You need to remember, if you clear NAATI, you are eligible to be an interpreter or translator, and here is where most end up going wrong. General belief is, NAATI is just a side kick that helps one with 5 points, and since we can converse in LOTE and English equally well so if we give the test it ought to be a cake walk, it is anything but that.
> 
> They focus on accuracy, omissions, and additions, than on the vocabulary, though even vocabulary is important but not as much and here is where most go wrong, and this is what needs to be corrected and perfected.
> 
> For test format, follow:
> 
> https://www.naati.com.au/media/1104/accreditation_by_testing_booklet.pdf
> 
> I am going to limit my discussion on NAATI till this because this is not the thread for it, thanks.


Thank you for the information ......

If only i could score 79+ in PTE then I wouldnt really require to do NAATI, as with additional 10 points I would reach 80p for 189.

Soon I will be giving my 6th attempt towards PTE, hope I clear it this time . Its always so close, that too just in one of the four.

All the best.

Regards

Ash


----------



## Qasimkhan

65Points! said:


> Hi fellows!
> 
> Barging in after a long time! It just got so frustrating in between that I absolutely didn't feel like even reading, let alone being interactive here.
> 
> The news at my end, was stuck at 65 for long, gave NAATI this March and cleared it, so adding 5 points for that, and my 1 year experience adds another 5 points by this July, so that means I now would butt off to 75 under 189 and 75+5 under 190 (NSW) by the 3rd of July.
> 
> What I am looking for is to get a sense of the possible time line I might end up getting an invite. Rab, and Qasim, I know you chaps from earlier times so looking for your inputs, and rest as well, please chip in.
> 
> Cheers!



Hi bro,
You're absolutely in the game as you would end up with 75 points, i wish you get your
Invitation very soon in july, congratulations you have passed Naati.


----------



## wjh425

Hi folks!

Currently I submitted EOI with 70 points for external auditor and taxation accountant under 189 and 190 (NSW).

I have 65+ PTE, Naati, 1 year of work experience of both external auditor and taxation accountant.

I am supposed to complete the professional year program on 11/11/2017.

Basically, after completing PY, I will get 75 for both external auditor and taxation accountant.

I am just wondering if I will have a chance to be invited under either 189 or 190?

Thanks


----------



## Ange007

Hi guys..
Heard a very strange but possible news from a friend who recently went to see a migration lawyer.. who've said the cutoff date for new FY for accountants will most likely be 80 points as government has plans to further tougher the accounting invitations.. what's your say?
This is frustrating!!!


----------



## davidlk03

Ange007 said:


> Hi guys..
> Heard a very strange but possible news from a friend who recently went to see a migration lawyer.. who've said the cutoff date for new FY for accountants will most likely be 80 points as government has plans to further tougher the accounting invitations.. what's your say?
> This is frustrating!!!


No one knows except DIBP , the points would stay 60 for all occupations its just the competition and people in queue..


----------



## ashmiya

Any idea by when the occupation ceilings are expected to be announced for the upcoming year?


Regards

Ash


----------



## sumitsagar

last time the sol list was released on 16th may 2016. ceiling , we will only get to know on july 1.


----------



## ashmiya

sumitsagar said:


> last time the sol list was released on 16th may 2016. ceiling , we will only get to know on july 1.


So before the 1st of July , no way to know if accountants are going to be a part of the new sol or not .


----------



## nishish

ashmiya said:


> So before the 1st of July , no way to know if accountants are going to be a part of the new sol or not .



I think what Sumit meant was that you would know whether accountant will be on SOL 2017-18 or not by May or June but the ceiling number would be known only on 1st July.


----------



## ashmiya

Kindly someone elucidate if financial analyst come under Accountants - 2211 ?


----------



## Darshana

ashmiya said:


> Kindly someone elucidate if financial analyst come under Accountants - 2211 ?


Yes


----------



## Abood

ashmiya said:


> Kindly someone elucidate if financial analyst come under Accountants - 2211 ?


If the analyst working in a company, then yes. If working in banks and financial markets then I think no.


----------



## Ricks1990

ashmiya said:


> Kindly someone elucidate if financial analyst come under Accountants - 2211 ?





Darshana said:


> Yes





Abood said:


> If the analyst working in a company, then yes. If working in banks and financial markets then I think no.



221111 ACCOUNTANT (GENERAL) 
Plans and provides systems and services relating to the financial dealings of organisations and individuals, and advises on associated record-keeping and compliance requirements. Registration or licensing is required. 

Skill Level: 1 

Specialisations: 
Financial Analyst 
Insolvency Practitioner

Source link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## a.Afridi

Hi Everyone, 

I am new in this forum but I have tried to follow the discussion and catchup by reviewing last 10 pages. However, I couldnt find a perfect match. So here goes:

I see that many people are sharing their experiences on cut-off and (NSW) state nomination waiting time. I found out that "myimmitracker.com" offers some kind of tracking. I did try this website which seemed quite insightful but I was not able to find my answers - maybe someone can direct me accordingly. 

Actually, I want to know whether there is anyway to track official timing for getting 
(1) NSW invitation after submitting EOI and 
(2) PR after submission of all formalities based on 75 + 5 points. 

Secondly, I have already obtained PCC & Medical to speed-up the PR process (I am in Australia on a student visa at the moment). _Now, _I submitted EOI on 19th May 2017 - which was updated from 65 point that I had in Oct 2016 - but didnt received any response on that EOI. 
So, should I be worried if the invitation does not come through within a month or so, and what can I do?

Appreciate the wisdom and support provided by all the contributing members! Thank you.


----------



## Gunner14

Hello Friends,

Someone was telling me that DIBP is going to introduce a Provisional PR before issuing the actual PR to a candidate. I was wondering if you guys have knowledge about this. 

Also if you guys have any updates in regards to the new SOL and ceiling. 

Last but not least, congratulations to folks who have received an invite and best of luck for the ones who are still waiting. Thank you


----------



## prakashbutani

Abood said:


> My friend,
> You are outdated. With 65 points you stand no chance of getting an ITA, therefore, I suggest that you try to increase your points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your suggestion my friend. I will try to increase my points with superior English test.


----------



## blackrider89

Gunner14 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Someone was telling me that DIBP is going to introduce a Provisional PR before issuing the actual PR to a candidate. I was wondering if you guys have knowledge about this.
> 
> Also if you guys have any updates in regards to the new SOL and ceiling.
> 
> Last but not least, congratulations to folks who have received an invite and best of luck for the ones who are still waiting. Thank you


Not applicable now.


----------



## prakashbutani

Sd1982 said:


> Hey Prakash, don't be discouraged by your wait time. Before April 2017 you didn't meet the points for 190 which is why you didn't the invitation. Now keep your fingers crossed! It may come anytime.


Thanks for your encouragement my friend, keeping fingers crossed now.


----------



## bottleneck_007

Guys i have recently had a change in my title/designation at my office. The job responsibilities haven't changed and it's not a promotion either. Just a change to be aligned with the market designations. 

How should i reflect this in my EOI? Should I update the EOI to a new position? I'll be getting 5 points for work ex in June and the work experience assessment that I have from CPA is based on my previous title. Please advise.


----------



## Ricks1990

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new in this forum but I have tried to follow the discussion and catchup by reviewing last 10 pages. However, I couldnt find a perfect match. So here goes:
> 
> I see that many people are sharing their experiences on cut-off and (NSW) state nomination waiting time. I found out that "myimmitracker.com" offers some kind of tracking. I did try this website which seemed quite insightful but I was not able to find my answers - maybe someone can direct me accordingly.
> 
> Actually, I want to know whether there is anyway to track official timing for getting
> (1) NSW invitation after submitting EOI and
> (2) PR after submission of all formalities based on 75 + 5 points.
> 
> Secondly, I have already obtained PCC & Medical to speed-up the PR process (I am in Australia on a student visa at the moment). _Now, _I submitted EOI on 19th May 2017 - which was updated from 65 point that I had in Oct 2016 - but didnt received any response on that EOI.
> So, should I be worried if the invitation does not come through within a month or so, and what can I do?
> 
> Appreciate the wisdom and support provided by all the contributing members! Thank you.


Here is my reply (to the best of my knowledge) to your questions:

1. There is no known officially published way to track NSW Invitations and State Sponsorship Applications processing timeline.
2. State Sponsorship and PR Applications processing timeline mainly *depends* on how relevant and authentic documents we attach with our application.
3. At present, one need 75+5 Points with Superior English to remain in queue for getting NSW Invitation for State Sponsorship.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Hasn

What about point score ? I ve read that its 80 because there were only 8 places left?


----------



## andreyx108b

Ricks1990 said:


> Here is my reply (to the best of my knowledge) to your questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There is no known officially published way to track NSW Invitations and State Sponsorship Applications processing timeline.
> 
> 2. State Sponsorship and PR Applications processing timeline mainly *depends* on how relevant and authentic documents we attach with our application.
> 
> 3. At present, one need 75+5 Points with Superior English to remain in queue for getting NSW Invitation for State Sponsorship.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you




1. There is indicators, and relatively accurate. 
2. Not really. 
3. For sone anzscos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a.Afridi

Ricks1990 said:


> Here is my reply (to the best of my knowledge) to your questions:
> 
> 1. There is no known officially published way to track NSW Invitations and State Sponsorship Applications processing timeline.
> 2. State Sponsorship and PR Applications processing timeline mainly *depends* on how relevant and authentic documents we attach with our application.
> 3. At present, one need 75+5 Points with Superior English to remain in queue for getting NSW Invitation for State Sponsorship.
> 
> Hope this helps you


Thanks a lot Ricks!

However, can I request clarification for few of my follow-up queries: Could you give an example of relevant and authentic documents, please?
Secondly, I do have 75 + 5, but I cannot find any information regarding queues etc on NSW website regarding their process - except for the standard information that I have read several times (here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190). Perhaps, what I am looking for are some details like that on DIBP website which is updated after every round. 
*I want to know is when do they take applications; what was the last cut-off in the last round when they selected candidates and who got invited to understand time it may take me. *

Finally, I have already obtained PCC & Medical and havnt received an invitation yet - in your opinion, can I cause any trouble for me? for example, I received my invite after 3 months. The medical would be 3.5 month old and so would the Police Clearance / PCC...

Thanks again!


----------



## a.Afridi

andreyx108b said:


> 1. There is indicators, and relatively accurate.
> 2. Not really.
> 3. For sone anzscos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Audrey,
For '1' could you point me in the right direction where I could find these indicators?Thanks.


----------



## a.Afridi

*NSW SS Invitation & NSW SS Approval*

Guys:
Can someone briefly explain what is the difference b/w the two? And what documents, NSW requests before issuing Invitation & Approval?

My understanding is that these days NSW Invitations require merely submitting an EOI at https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications, and when one gets selected the state issues an invitation. Is that true?
I dont know what approval means.


----------



## andreyx108b

a.Afridi said:


> Hi Audrey,
> For '1' could you point me in the right direction where I could find these indicators?Thanks.


Everyone have been invited!


----------



## andreyx108b

a.Afridi said:


> Guys:
> Can someone briefly explain what is the difference b/w the two? And what documents, NSW requests before issuing Invitation & Approval?
> 
> My understanding is that these days NSW Invitations require merely submitting an EOI at https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications, and when one gets selected the state issues an invitation. Is that true?
> I dont know what approval means.


1. Before Invitation, just your EOI. 
2. For approval, they will send a checklist as far as i remember, but what you need to supply is the documents which support the claims you made in your EOI (below list may not be inclusive, just off the top of my head): 

1. Passport
2. CV
3. English Language test result
4. Work exp. references and Assessment result. 
5. Education docs

make sure you cover each point you claim - and attach document against it. 

Good luck


----------



## drashti

But is NSW inviting currently or not ?? If yes at which point ?


----------



## Sushev

drashti said:


> But is NSW inviting currently or not ?? If yes at which point ?


I doubt that they are sending any invites at the moment. I have been waiting since jan for invitation.


----------



## drashti

Sushev said:


> drashti said:
> 
> 
> 
> But is NSW inviting currently or not ?? If yes at which point ?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they are sending any invites at the moment. I have been waiting since jan for invitation.
Click to expand...

What are your point breakdown ??


----------



## woolee517

Guys! I hope you all are having a great week! Can anyone anticipate when the new ceiling will be announced ? Many thanks !


----------



## Sushev

drashti said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drashti said:
> 
> 
> 
> But is NSW inviting currently or not ?? If yes at which point ?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that they are sending any invites at the moment. I have been waiting since jan for invitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are your point breakdown ??
Click to expand...

70+5 with SS
Age-30
Atleast bachelor degree-15
Aus study-5
English -20


----------



## blackrider89

Sushev said:


> I doubt that they are sending any invites at the moment. I have been waiting since jan for invitation.


They sent some to 80+5 pointers only...


----------



## Hash1112

Could someone kindly tell me what does CV mean in the state invitation? Is it only for people who have worked as accountants or for everyone. For instance, Im a graduate and I have never worked as an accountant, so do I need to submit a CV too?

Thank you


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Hi Guys, just wondering if there is a limit to how many times I can change my EOI as long as it doesn't effect my Date of effect. My date of effect is 23 Dec at 70 points, but I changed my Eoi twice after that as I was in between jobs. Just recently I got a new job so I wanted to updated my EOI, my DOE will remain the same though.

Will changing EOI many times effect my chances of getting an invitation?


----------



## ali7827

hello everyone, 
i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant longer than me. 
many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have waited longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low. thanks


----------



## shawnfj

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone,
> i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
> i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant longer than me.
> many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have waited longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low. thanks


Hi Ali,

Congrats on the invite!! Could you please share with us your points breakdown?


----------



## a.Afridi

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone,
> i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
> i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant longer than me.
> many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have waited longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low. thanks


https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

This website might be of use, unless you have tried it already.


----------



## ali7827

Hi Ali,

Congrats on the invite!! Could you please share with us your points breakdown?[/QUOTE]
hi did analysis on immi tracker already
i got imvited in mid dec
english 20
edu 15
age 30 
naati 5 
total 70+5


----------



## gr33nb0y

shawnfj said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> Congrats on the invite!! Could you please share with us your points breakdown?


I think are all mistaken, he said he lodged the visa application in Feb, not the EOI.


----------



## Qasimkhan

ali7827 said:


> hello everyone,
> i have lodged sc190 visa on 9th feb 2017, CO contact on 24th feb.
> i was wondering if there are any accountants on this thread waiting for visa grant longer than me.
> many people got grants shortly after co contact. however, i have come across few accountants who have waited longer than other professions like medical, engineering etc for the grant. i was wondering if dibp priortise grants based on profession as its year end and the grant quota is very low. thanks


Its not about profession, they take other factors into account specially 
Verification, degree equivalency and so.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Its not about profession, they take other factors into account specially
> Verification, degree equivalency and so.


Hey bro, still haven't received your grant?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey bro, still haven't received your grant?


Hi Zidane,
Nopes, i sent my pte scores on 18 may since then no answer, what about
You? Any good news


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Zidane,
> Nopes, i sent my pte scores on 18 may since then no answer, what about
> You? Any good news


Hi Qasim

Did you get an invite for 189 or 190 ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## drashti

Anyone having idea regarding what to do if u receive negative assessment from CPA ?? Please help.


----------



## shawnfj

drashti said:


> Anyone having idea regarding what to do if u receive negative assessment from CPA ?? Please help.


What does your letter say? Are they saying you have a degree that is equivalent to Australian standard however, you do not meet the ANZSCO requirements?


----------



## drashti

shawnfj said:


> drashti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone having idea regarding what to do if u receive negative assessment from CPA ?? Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> What does your letter say? Are they saying you have a degree that is equivalent to Australian standard however, you do not meet the ANZSCO requirements?
Click to expand...

Hello, thanks for reply... they r telling that u have not studied 1 subject of accounting theory. I am in india now. I just wanted to know how can i complete additional study requirment ?


----------



## shawnfj

drashti said:


> Hello, thanks for reply... they r telling that u have not studied 1 subject of accounting theory. I am in india now. I just wanted to know how can i complete additional study requirment ?


Well, I suggest you do the unit through CPA foundation level so that your degree is recognized for the purpose of ANZSCO related to your skills. I, also were in the same scenario and had to do further studies via CPA. Have you considered other professional bodies for the assessment? Like IPA, etc. I'm sure there may be some here who could guide you with other professional bodies...


----------



## Ricks1990

drashti said:


> Hello, thanks for reply... they r telling that u have not studied 1 subject of accounting theory. I am in india now. I just wanted to know how can i complete additional study requirment ?


You may open the following expat forum link for to get some support on your query...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...pa-negative-assessment-accounting-theory.html

.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Zidane,
> Nopes, i sent my pte scores on 18 may since then no answer, what about
> You? Any good news


No man, nothing yet CO contacted on 2nd May, gave more evidence of employment on 8th and pressed the IP, got employment verification call on 9th after that it's just silence :frusty:


----------



## Qasimkhan

ashmiya said:


> hi qasim
> 
> did you get an invite for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> ash


190


----------



## cyetukuri

Zidane's Daddy said:


> No man, nothing yet CO contacted on 2nd May, gave more evidence of employment on 8th and pressed the IP, got employment verification call on 9th after that it's just silence :frusty:


How do we know that we got an employment verification call?

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> No man, nothing yet CO contacted on 2nd May, gave more evidence of employment on 8th and pressed the IP, got employment verification call on 9th after that it's just silence :frusty:


It took me 7 weeks from the employment verification call to visa grant. There are others who have taken much longer and some shorter. Unfortunately all you can do is wait now.


----------



## shariq123

Received NSW invite for General Accountant today. However I'm conflicted whether to accept the invitation or should i wait for 1 July to get 189 invite? 

If Accountant remains in the skilled list and cutoff does not move to 80, I'm pretty confident of being invited for 189 in the first round itself. 

Guys, what should I do? 

My score is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

When did you lodge your eoi for 190?


----------



## andreyx108b

cyetukuri said:


> How do we know that we got an employment verification call?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk




From employer 

Or from DIBP... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

sumitsagar said:


> When did you lodge your eoi for 190?


6 April

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashmiya

shariq123 said:


> 6 April
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Do you have a proficient or superior english ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

Qasimkhan said:


> 190


Which state Qasim and can you please share your points breakdown?

Thank you 


Ash


----------



## shariq123

superior


----------



## sumitsagar

Superior.


----------



## ashmiya

shariq123 said:


> superior


Ok thank you for the information.

I applied with the same point but proficient english, way long back, but no response .

So now we have a brief idea to what is their preference.

Well if I was you I wouldn't have applied for 190 but would have waited to see what the new sol list is like .

But now that you have received the invite and they provide only 14 days to fill in the application, the question is what happens once you go past the date.

Would they consider sending you an invite again in case you do not make it through 189?

My personal opinion, the points wouldn't stay at 80 for long, it will eventually get back to 70 at some point, maybe even after the 1st round.

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

andreyx108b said:


> From employer
> 
> Or from DIBP...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they call the number that is provided on the letter or they try and get to the HR department of the company ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## ashmiya

andreyx108b said:


> From employer
> 
> Or from DIBP...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you submit a positive employment assessment letter ?

Regards

Ash


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

cyetukuri said:


> How do we know that we got an employment verification call?
> 
> Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


My HR officer informed me right away after she got the call.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

jontymorgan said:


> It took me 7 weeks from the employment verification call to visa grant. There are others who have taken much longer and some shorter. Unfortunately all you can do is wait now.


7 weeks is a very goo turnaround time I would say!


----------



## shariq123

ashmiya said:


> Ok thank you for the information.
> 
> I applied with the same point but proficient english, way long back, but no response .
> 
> So now we have a brief idea to what is their preference.
> 
> Well if I was you I wouldn't have applied for 190 but would have waited to see what the new sol list is like .
> 
> But now that you have received the invite and they provide only 14 days to fill in the application, the question is what happens once you go past the date.
> 
> Would they consider sending you an invite again in case you do not make it through 189?
> 
> My personal opinion, the points wouldn't stay at 80 for long, it will eventually get back to 70 at some point, maybe even after the 1st round.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


Well i have till 8 June to fill in the application. I'm hoping the SOL for 2017/18 will be released by then. If accountant is in the list I'll let my 190 invite expire. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

shariq123 said:


> Received NSW invite for General Accountant today. However I'm conflicted whether to accept the invitation or should i wait for 1 July to get 189 invite?
> 
> If Accountant remains in the skilled list and cutoff does not move to 80, I'm pretty confident of being invited for 189 in the first round itself.
> 
> Guys, what should I do?
> 
> My score is 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


You should take 190 because you have that now. Don't be so expectant on getting 189 in first round of new FY as there are many more waiting with higher points. Take what you get and don't wasate an invite. That is unfair to others who have been waiting in the queue.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

ashmiya said:


> Do they call the number that is provided on the letter or they try and get to the HR department of the company ?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


They try the numbers on your work reference letter. If it is your supervisor's number they will call him/her. They may or may not try to get in touch with HR. Totally depends on the case officer.


----------



## ashmiya

Zidane's Daddy said:


> They try the numbers on your work reference letter. If it is your supervisor's number they will call him/her. They may or may not try to get in touch with HR. Totally depends on the case officer.


What do you think would be the scenario if a positive employment assessment letter was provided?

Regards

Ash


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

ashmiya said:


> What do you think would be the scenario if a positive employment assessment letter was provided?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ash


The positive assessment letter will be from CPA in your case. However, for DIBP verification, you still need to provide all the relevant supporting to support the positive assessment like your work reference letter, payslips, employment contract etc etc.


----------



## Abood

Hi, 

I lodged my visa on 21 May 2017, but my EOI still showing invited and I have not been allocated any CO. 

Is there a problem in my application? I have uploaded all documents so far.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Abood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I lodged my visa on 21 May 2017, but my EOI still showing invited and I have not been allocated any CO.
> 
> Is there a problem in my application? I have uploaded all documents so far.


What is the IMMIacount status? Does it say received?


----------



## Abood

Zidane's Daddy said:


> What is the IMMIacount status? Does it say received?




Yes. It says received and the visa fee was deducted from my credit card. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Abood said:


> Yes. It says received and the visa fee was deducted from my credit card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well then it is most probably a system glitch. Since you clicked apply for visa from skillselect and then created a immiaccount, paid the fees and uploaded the documents I think you should be fine. Like I said could be their system acting up as usual.

You can maybe contact skillselect customer service team and see if they reply anything.


----------



## Nomaddie

Abood said:


> Zidane's Daddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the IMMIacount status? Does it say received?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It says received and the visa fee was deducted from my credit card.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry. This was the same for me. I was allocated a CO after 2 weeks which was per the standard at the time of my application. The time line maybe different now, but there is a page somewhere which states the the visa application date that has most recently been allocated a CO


----------



## rsharma17

*NSW invite*

Hi All,

Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?", 

1. do i need to select yes for including application of my partner?
2. Is partner same as dependent, I hope not!! but partner details are not asked anywhere in the form.
3. In the description to this question its written that check the definition of Dependent of DIBP, can someone please guide to the relevant link DIBP website!!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darshana

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?",
> 
> 1. do i need to select yes for including application of my partner?
> 2. Is partner same as dependent, I hope not!! but partner details are not asked anywhere in the form.
> 3. In the description to this question its written that check the definition of Dependent of DIBP, can someone please guide to the relevant link DIBP website!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Partner is generally not considered a dependent. Also since they ask about partner and dependent separately I think they aren't for sure.
Could you also share your points details and eoi doe for our reference?


----------



## drashti

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?",
> 
> 1. do i need to select yes for including application of my partner?
> 2. Is partner same as dependent, I hope not!! but partner details are not asked anywhere in the form.
> 3. In the description to this question its written that check the definition of Dependent of DIBP, can someone please guide to the relevant link DIBP website!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


What are your points breakdown ??


----------



## Sky123

Hi Guys,

I just updated my points to 70 in 189 and it will be 70+ 5 in 190. The breakdown are as follows:
Age 30
Study 20
English 10
PY 5
Experience 5

Based on whatever I have read in the forum, my chances of getting an invitation seems to be slim in this FY, is that right? How long do you recon I might have to wait to get an invite (if possible) with this points breakdown?


----------



## shawnfj

Sky123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just updated my points to 70 in 189 and it will be 70+ 5 in 190. The breakdown are as follows:
> Age 30
> Study 20
> English 10
> PY 5
> Experience 5
> 
> Based on whatever I have read in the forum, my chances of getting an invitation seems to be slim in this FY, is that right? How long do you recon I might have to wait to get an invite (if possible) with this points breakdown?


If I may provide my insights, then I would say that it really depends on the occupation ceiling for accountants. If we continue with the 2.5k ceiling, it will be very difficult to get an invite under 189 with a backlog of 6+ months with 70 points; however, if we do have 5k as our ceiling, it would definitely reduce the load and 70 pointers should get through fairly quickly.

I've corresponded to a few migration experts outside of this forum such as through Iscah and they have stated that 70 pointers under the same scenario (2.5k ceiling) may take a very long time to be invited and could be well over a year. However, if you are able to increase your points to 75, you could be invited within a month or two.

Do you think you will be able to sit your English exam and get 20 points?


----------



## Sky123

shawnfj said:


> If I may provide my insights, then I would say that it really depends on the occupation ceiling for accountants. If we continue with the 2.5k ceiling, it will be very difficult to get an invite under 189 with a backlog of 6+ months with 70 points; however, if we do have 5k as our ceiling, it would definitely reduce the load and 70 pointers should get through fairly quickly.
> 
> I've corresponded to a few migration experts outside of this forum such as through Iscah and they have stated that 70 pointers under the same scenario (2.5k ceiling) may take a very long time to be invited and could be well over a year. However, if you are able to increase your points to 75, you could be invited within a month or two.
> 
> Do you think you will be able to sit your English exam and get 20 points?


Hi shawnfj,

Thanks for the reply. I have been sitting for my IELTS and PTE tests both, but I am stuck at 7.5 for writing in IELTS and similar for speaking in the PTE test. I will be continuing giving in the English tests. I am thinking to join NAATI classes soon, as it provides an extra 5 points. However, getting the marks from NAATI test will not be until November, as the next exams are in October. I wonder if 75 points would be enough to get an invitation in the next 6 months, given the volatile situation we have right now. What other option do we have, other than keep trying to increase the points, right?


----------



## shawnfj

Sky123 said:


> Hi shawnfj,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have been sitting for my IELTS and PTE tests both, but I am stuck at 7.5 for writing in IELTS and similar for speaking in the PTE test. I will be continuing giving in the English tests. I am thinking to join NAATI classes soon, as it provides an extra 5 points. However, getting the marks from NAATI test will not be until November, as the next exams are in October. I wonder if 75 points would be enough to get an invitation in the next 6 months, given the volatile situation we have right now. What other option do we have, other than keep trying to increase the points, right?


Hi Sky123,

I guess IELTS and NAATI are the way to go. Also, if you do have a partner, and if their occupation is in the SOL then you could also obtain 5 points there.

In my view, 75 points would easily get you an invite, all other things being equal of-course.

Just a question, which Professional body did you use in order to have your education (and skills) assessed?


----------



## toffalatey

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please guide. I received a NSW invite for nomination in 221111 accountant, and while filling up the form online its been asked that "Do you have any dependants?",
> 
> 1. do i need to select yes for including application of my partner?
> 2. Is partner same as dependent, I hope not!! but partner details are not asked anywhere in the form.
> 3. In the description to this question its written that check the definition of Dependent of DIBP, can someone please guide to the relevant link DIBP website!!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi, I've got the NSW invite too and filled it out today. I've put my partner on as a dependent because next to the question there's a little info button that says to select yes if you want to include anyone into your application, so if your partner relies on you to obtain a visa then I would assume you'll have to include him/her. But I haven't attached any of my partner's info because it is not affecting the points I've claimed.

Furthermore when I applied for sc457 previously they also termed partner as "dependent" so I guess it means the same here. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ilaeez

Hello can someone help me out with this ..

Will be submitting my skill assessment icaa . I also want to claim 10 points over employment .. so skilled employment assessment is compulsory or optional for points .. my agent says it's not required only educational assessment is enough .. can anyone confirm me with the right thing to do?!


----------



## sumitsagar

Getting skilled employment assesment is the safest bet.


----------



## blackrider89

toffalatey said:


> Hi, I've got the NSW invite too and filled it out today. I've put my partner on as a dependent because next to the question there's a little info button that says to select yes if you want to include anyone into your application, so if your partner relies on you to obtain a visa then I would assume you'll have to include him/her. But I haven't attached any of my partner's info because it is not affecting the points I've claimed.
> 
> Furthermore when I applied for sc457 previously they also termed partner as "dependent" so I guess it means the same here. Hope this helps!


You have 75+5 points and points for experience right?

Just include them as your migrating dependents. All good.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> You have 75+5 points and points for experience right?
> 
> Just include them as your migrating dependents. All good.


Hello Blackrider89, 

Happy to see you active again.


----------



## Sky123

Hi shawfj,

I had my skills assessed with the CA. And I can't get the 5 points from my partner because we are not on the same visa, unfortunately. Thank you for the information.



shawnfj said:


> Sky123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shawnfj,
> 
> 
> Hi Sky123,
> 
> I guess IELTS and NAATI are the way to go. Also, if you do have a partner, and if their occupation is in the SOL then you could also obtain 5 points there.
> 
> In my view, 75 points would easily get you an invite, all other things being equal of-course.
> 
> Just a question, which Professional body did you use in order to have your education (and skills) assessed?
Click to expand...


----------



## LondonChen

I was going to settle in Australia as a partner of a NZ citizen, however with the recent change to Australian citizenship that a minimum of 4 years permanent residence is required has put me in a pickle. I am now considering applying for 189 and/or 190 so I could be on a permanent visa from an earlier date. 

My academic IELTS results are as follows:

Listening: 8.0
Reading: 8.0
Writing: 7.5
Speaking: 8.0

My current points breakdown:

Age: 30
English: 10
Employment: 10
Qualification: 15

Generating a total of 65 points which is below the invitation threshold for accountants annoyingly. 

My questions are:

Q1: Between IELTS General and PTE, which stands a better chance for Superior English as a point booster?
Q2: How realistic is it to receive an invitation as an accountant with 75 points in the next 6 months?


I appreciate all opinions and advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## blackrider89

LondonChen said:


> I was going to settle in Australia as a partner of a NZ citizen, however with the recent change to Australian citizenship that a minimum of 4 years permanent residence is required has put me in a pickle. I am now considering applying for 189 and/or 190 so I could be on a permanent visa from an earlier date.
> 
> My academic IELTS results are as follows:
> 
> Listening: 8.0
> Reading: 8.0
> Writing: 7.5
> Speaking: 8.0
> 
> My current points breakdown:
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 10
> Employment: 10
> Qualification: 15
> 
> Generating a total of 65 points which is below the invitation threshold for accountants annoyingly.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> Q1: Between IELTS General and PTE, which stands a better chance for Superior English as a point booster?
> Q2: How realistic is it to receive an invitation as an accountant with 75 points in the next 6 months?
> 
> 
> I appreciate all opinions and advice.
> 
> Thanks!


Give PTE a shot gal. Ielts General is not easier than Academic but PTE sure is.

You gotta know what it takes to achieve PTE 90 though. I definitely recommend taking a short course in Sydney and 90s would be a piece of cake.


----------



## LondonChen

blackrider89 said:


> Give PTE a shot gal. Ielts General is not easier than Academic but PTE sure is.
> 
> You gotta know what it takes to achieve PTE 90 though. I definitely recommend taking a short course in Sydney and 90s would be a piece of cake.



Thanks for your suggestion! Sadly PTE does not seem to be as popular in the UK, it's hard to find a good targeted course to attend. I might have to end up having a crack at IELTS General... 

On a separate note, I've just noticed that it has risen to 80 points for accountants in the May 2017 round??!!! It's getting atrocious!


----------



## Nomaddie

LondonChen said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give PTE a shot gal. Ielts General is not easier than Academic but PTE sure is.
> 
> You gotta know what it takes to achieve PTE 90 though. I definitely recommend taking a short course in Sydney and 90s would be a piece of cake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion! Sadly PTE does not seem to be as popular in the UK, it's hard to find a good targeted course to attend. I might have to end up having a crack at IELTS General...
> 
> On a separate note, I've just noticed that it has risen to 80 points for accountants in the May 2017 round??!!! It's getting atrocious!
Click to expand...

I'm from the UK and did PTE here. I didn't bother with a course, I just went straight for the exam. Based on your IELTS score, I sincerely doubt that you would have any issue scoring 90. I just read over the exam format and a couple of examples on the Internet. I'm sure that would be sufficient for you as well.


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi fellow accountants. If I have assesment from IPA as General Accountant. And go for reassert as external auditor, will both the assessments be valid for migration purposes. Only asking because I want to lodge 2 different eoi's. 

Hope someone with experience with IPA can help. 

Sorry if this is not the correct thread for this query.


----------



## blackrider89

LondonChen said:


> Thanks for your suggestion! Sadly PTE does not seem to be as popular in the UK, it's hard to find a good targeted course to attend. I might have to end up having a crack at IELTS General...
> 
> On a separate note, I've just noticed that it has risen to 80 points for accountants in the May 2017 round??!!! It's getting atrocious!


It will go down to 75 in July or August then level off for a few months.


----------



## Ilaeez

I am with 65 points and want to claim 5 for ss .. total 70 how much chance do I have for an invite in the next 7-8 months??


----------



## Rab nawaz

I have 70+5 with proficient and and i dont have have any expectation at all that they will invite me by anytime, the way states are getting strict one has to score 75 points for 189 otherwise get ready for another study visa.


----------



## Abood

Ilaeez said:


> I am with 65 points and want to claim 5 for ss .. total 70 how much chance do I have for an invite in the next 7-8 months??


No chance at all.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> I have 70+5 with proficient and and i dont have have any expectation at all that they will invite me by anytime, the way states are getting strict one has to score 75 points for 189 otherwise get ready for another study visa.


Congratulations! when did you achieve 70 points? Keep it up bro try PTE again and again.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> I have 70+5 with proficient and and i dont have have any expectation at all that they will invite me by anytime, the way states are getting strict one has to score 75 points for 189 otherwise get ready for another study visa.


This year nsw played otherway around, and i must say nsw gave a chance to onshore candidates, so it was our smartness or luck to grab this opportunity.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Congratulations! when did you achieve 70 points? Keep it up bro try PTE again and again.


Just completed 1 year onshore work experience 1 week before and updated on 70+5 but my other fellows are even waiting for 3 months and most of them have 90All in PTE with 70 points so if the states are ignoring Superior English straight away how come they will invite proficient English.


----------



## woolee517

Guys, anyone know when we will know the new SOL list and a number of ceiling for this coming financial year ?


----------



## shawnfj

woolee517 said:


> Guys, anyone know when we will know the new SOL list and a number of ceiling for this coming financial year ?


Well last year they took out the new occupations list in Mid May; I have a feeling this year it could be out very soon and probably in the next week or two!


----------



## jkfooty1

Lets go to Canada


----------



## asadkhalid

jkfooty1 said:


> Lets go to Canada


Lets go then!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

asadkhalid said:


> Lets go then!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Canaca. Lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozlucas

jkfooty1 said:


> Lets go to Canada


Already gave up Australia and going to Canada


----------



## asadkhalid

ozlucas said:


> Already gave up Australia and going to Canada
> 
> Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00LD usando Tapatalk




Oh! We should rename the post! All accountants should move to Canada now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Hello Blackrider89,
> 
> Happy to see you active again.


Thank you very much matie ^^


----------



## Kevin23

ozlucas said:


> Already gave up Australia and going to Canada


However, Canada doesn't accept PTE A for immigration, does it?


----------



## ashmiya

Kevin23 said:


> However, Canada doesn't accept PTE A for immigration, does it?


Yeah that's what i learnt too that Canada doesn't accept PTE - A, yet.


Ash


----------



## ozlucas

Kevin23 said:


> However, Canada doesn't accept PTE A for immigration, does it?


IELTS 7 in all band will be enough in most cases


----------



## Rab nawaz

I just love yours signature in fact you have solved bermuda trainagle.


----------



## Ilay

maxngo said:


> Hey Attentionseeker,
> 
> I lodged Skill assessment on Monday, and received it today.
> 
> Just lodged EOI 70 pts 190 visa also. Hopefully NSW will pick me first coz my high pte marks.
> 
> You got top marks pte also. Thats amazing. First attempt? Thats amazing man.


Do they pick you though according to any of your particular aspect? Or according to your application turn? As in first come first serve.. 

For instance would they not prefer someone who has the same PTE score but older than you are, although that person has applied before you have?


----------



## sumitsagar

If that's the case. I might have a chance as well for Nsw as well in next FY. Because I have 90 each in pte and 70+5 points. But I am a fresh graduate so have no experience.



Ilay said:


> maxngo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Attentionseeker,
> 
> I lodged Skill assessment on Monday, and received it today.
> 
> Just lodged EOI 70 pts 190 visa also. Hopefully NSW will pick me first coz my high pte marks.
> 
> You got top marks pte also. Thats amazing. First attempt? Thats amazing man.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they pick you though according to any of your particular aspect? Or according to your application turn? As in first come first serve..
> 
> For instance would they not prefer someone who has the same PTE score but older than you are, although that person has applied before you have?
Click to expand...


----------



## blackrider89

ozlucas said:


> IELTS 7 in all band will be enough in most cases


Which is, in many cases, harder to achieve than PTE 79+.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Where are those expired EOIs guys, i reckon something even worse is one the way.


----------



## mklam90

Rab nawaz said:


> Where are those expired EOIs guys, i reckon something even worse is one the way.


Like?


----------



## srikeek

Hi - I had applied eoi on Apr 15 with 70 points with proficient English. i wrote ielts again for improving the points and got results yesterday for superior English. Will be updating eoi with 80 points next week. My worry is that I have resigned from my current job and will be taking a new job in Aug. Will that have any impact on employment verification if and when I get invite?


----------



## ashmiya

srikeek said:


> Hi - I had applied eoi on Apr 15 with 70 points with proficient English. i wrote ielts again for improving the points and got results yesterday for superior English. Will be updating eoi with 80 points next week. My worry is that I have resigned from my current job and will be taking a new job in Aug. Will that have any impact on employment verification if and when I get invite?


Hi 

Can you please guide me as to how did you score band 8 in writing specially ?

Ash


----------



## srikeek

Hi - keep to the word limit, have a proper introductory paragraph and conclude. Don't elaborate on a single point, bounce around both cons and pros. Don't overuse a single word or set of words. Hope this helps


----------



## wing

It seems taking forever for 70 scores accountant to get invited. I give up and will go for Finance Manager instead.


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Good day all,

I am accounting and finance graduating student this year with Degree in Accounting and Finance. After looking through the previous posts, it seems that it is getting harder to get into Australia using General Accountant as EOI and it would be better to go for Finance manager as the better choice but the choice of choosing different places could be limited?



I am thinking of migrating in 2021 and am making preparation now so that I would be able to prepare myself when the time come.


----------



## wing

CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I am accounting and finance graduating student this year with Degree in Accounting and Finance. After looking through the previous posts, it seems that it is getting harder to get into Australia using General Accountant as EOI and it would be better to go for Finance manager as the better choice but the choice of choosing different places could be limited?
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of migrating in 2021 and am making preparation now so that I would be able to prepare myself when the time come.


Where are you studying? From 27 May 2017 onward, only applicants who has connection in SA or has 85 points can apply.


----------



## srikeek

Hi any response to my question?


----------



## 65Points!

srikeek said:


> Hi - I had applied eoi on Apr 15 with 70 points with proficient English. i wrote ielts again for improving the points and got results yesterday for superior English. Will be updating eoi with 80 points next week. My worry is that I have resigned from my current job and will be taking a new job in Aug. Will that have any impact on employment verification if and when I get invite?


Na, none. Verification will happen for all the experience you have claimed points for, and it has no bearing whether you are still employed there or not.


----------



## NB

srikeek said:


> Hi - I had applied eoi on Apr 15 with 70 points with proficient English. i wrote ielts again for improving the points and got results yesterday for superior English. Will be updating eoi with 80 points next week. My worry is that I have resigned from my current job and will be taking a new job in Aug. Will that have any impact on employment verification if and when I get invite?


Under what circumstances you left the company would be known only to you.

If you left on a bitter note, then in case, DIBP calls them up for verification, they may give a negative report

I think you are the best judge on how fairly the company will respond to any call from DIBP.
If it is company with high ethical standards, they would not give any wrong information about you.
But some members in the past have mentioned that HR of companies did not give a favourable report about the applicants as they did not part ways amicably 

So try to maintain a bridge with the old company especially HR, till such time that you get your PR as the probability of a verification call is quite high
Cheers


----------



## deepalivg

Hello, 
To claim partner points, my partner has all conditions fulfilled for 5 points. However IELTS score is 7, 6.5, 6.5, 8 with overall score of 7.
Can I claim 5 points for partner with this score?


----------



## nishish

deepalivg said:


> Hello,
> To claim partner points, my partner has all conditions fulfilled for 5 points. However IELTS score is 7, 6.5, 6.5, 8 with overall score of 7.
> Can I claim 5 points for partner with this score?


You only need competent English, which is minimum 6 in each IELTS module to claim partner points.
https://www.border.gov.au/Visas/sup.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
Read the above.
So, yes if all other conditions are satisfied, you can claim partner points with this score.


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

wing said:


> Where are you studying? From 27 May 2017 onward, only applicants who has connection in SA or has 85 points can apply.


I am studying in distance learning school in Singapore with University of London(Singapore Institute Management University of London(SIM UOL). However, this is only my Bachelor degree, would taking up CPA give me a higher chance of being selected through accountancy?

What is SA(South Australia)? now the point has increased to 85? that is pretty ridiculous.

I wonder what is this connection they are mentioning. Relatives and Friends in Australia?


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Given that I am 25-32 years old by 2021(30 points), Superior English(20points) and Bachelor Degree(15 points) and less than 5 years working experience(Because I just graduated this year) The most I can hit 70 points 

If I were to take the nomination by state subclass 190, would that grant me extra 5 points?

Getting CPA doesn't grant extra point right?


----------



## deepalivg

nishish said:


> You only need competent English, which is minimum 6 in each IELTS module to claim partner points.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visas/sup.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> Read the above.
> So, yes if all other conditions are satisfied, you can claim partner points with this score.


Thanks. ALso please let me know do I have to actually get partner's skills assessment done through CPA?


----------



## nishish

deepalivg said:


> Thanks. ALso please let me know do I have to actually get partner's skills assessment done through CPA?


No idea about that mate as I am an engineer.


----------



## asadkhalid

deepalivg said:


> Thanks. ALso please let me know do I have to actually get partner's skills assessment done through CPA?




Yes, if she is an accountant. Depends on her nominated occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saadi

deepalivg said:


> Thanks. ALso please let me know do I have to actually get partner's skills assessment done through CPA?


In order to claim partner qualification points, the qualification must be assessed by accredited body. For accounting, 7 each module is mandatory for qualification assessment by either CPA/CA/IPA


----------



## jontymorgan

wing said:


> Where are you studying? From 27 May 2017 onward, only applicants who has connection in SA or has 85 points can apply.


This just means that the quota has been filled for the 2016/17 year. It should reset from 1 July, unless SA removes it from the list next year.


----------



## ozlucas

blackrider89 said:


> Which is, in many cases, harder to achieve than PTE 79+.


Some cases just need to study college, a master degree or work for 1 year and don't need an overall ielts 7, it's really easier than Australia. Best of all: no pro rata restrictions for accountants or any occupation. 3600+ invitations per round and there are 2/3 rounds per month.


----------



## ashmiya

ozlucas said:


> Some cases just need to study college, a master degree or work for 1 year and don't need an overall ielts 7, it's really easier than Australia. Best of all: no pro rata restrictions for accountants or any occupation. 3600+ invitations per round and there are 2/3 rounds per month.



Can you elaborate on this ?

Best of all: no pro rata restrictions for accountants or any occupation. 3600+ invitations per round and there are 2/3 rounds per month.[/QUOTE]


Does this mean the new SOL is published ?


Ash


----------



## rajagrm

Ozlucas is tallking about Canadian immigration not Australia!!


----------



## ashmiya

rajagrm said:


> Ozlucas is tallking about Canadian immigration not Australia!!


Ohhh ok got it .


Ash


----------



## Ange007

As far as i know to claim partner points, for an accounting degree, need to get the full skill assessment done which requires 7 each in ielts academic..
Please check with an agent or a lawyer..




nishish said:


> deepalivg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> To claim partner points, my partner has all conditions fulfilled for 5 points. However IELTS score is 7, 6.5, 6.5, 8 with overall score of 7.
> Can I claim 5 points for partner with this score?
> 
> 
> 
> You only need competent English, which is minimum 6 in each IELTS module to claim partner points.
> https://www.border.gov.au/Visas/sup.../supporting/Pages/skilled/Partner-skills.aspx
> Read the above.
> So, yes if all other conditions are satisfied, you can claim partner points with this score.
Click to expand...


----------



## kealank

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 for visa 189 with 70 points. Anyone have any idea when I will be invited?

Meanwhile I was 32 when I put in my EOI however am now 33. Does this mean my age points will decrease from 30 to 25?

Thanks!


----------



## Abood

kealank said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 for visa 189 with 70 points. Anyone have any idea when I will be invited?
> 
> Meanwhile I was 32 when I put in my EOI however am now 33. Does this mean my age points will decrease from 30 to 25?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, if u check ur EOI you must see 65 points in skillselect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

anyone got any clue how far has the 70 points queue moved in external auditor category?

according to cases on myimmitracker, it's up to 20/01/2017 for 70.


----------



## md90

sumitsagar said:


> anyone got any clue how far has the 70 points queue moved in external auditor category?
> 
> according to cases on myimmitracker, it's up to 20/01/2017 for 70.


According to skills select the last 70 I can see is 26/12/16, maybe it was a 190?


----------



## hananmaqbool8

My EOI is 70 points, DOE is 23/12/1991


----------



## asadkhalid

1991? Now that is a looong wait


----------



## andreyx108b

asadkhalid said:


> 1991? Now that is a looong wait




Definitely a record 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

hananmaqbool8 said:


> My EOI is 70 points, DOE is 23/12/1991


Is it a typo ?

I thought that the EOI is valid only for 2 years after which it gets canceled automatically 

Cheers


----------



## karizma360

Hello everyone,

- I have recently scored 8 bands each in PTE and i qualify at 70 points. I just applied EOI and i am waiting for the response.
- I also went ahead and applied for health declaration from immi account.
Can someone please let me know if i did the right thing, or i should have waited out. I read on the Australia immigration website that you should only go for the medicals only after you have received the invitation. is this true?
- Also i happen to come across the occupation ceiling for accountants which was 2500/2500 filled up full. Will i get my PR? Also i am currently in India and i don't have any visa on me, i have applied from India? 
Your response is much appreciated.


----------



## asadkhalid

karizma360 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> - I have recently scored 8 bands each in PTE and i qualify at 70 points. I just applied EOI and i am waiting for the response.
> 
> - I also went ahead and applied for health declaration from immi account.
> 
> Can someone please let me know if i did the right thing, or i should have waited out. I read on the Australia immigration website that you should only go for the medicals only after you have received the invitation. is this true?
> 
> - Also i happen to come across the occupation ceiling for accountants which was 2500/2500 filled up full. Will i get my PR? Also i am currently in India and i don't have any visa on me, i have applied from India?
> 
> Your response is much appreciated.




Hi, health declaration are usually required after you receive the invitation. However, I'm not sure about preloading it. Maybe someone else can shed light on that. 

For the occupation ceiling, accountants have reached the ceiling this FY. It would be reset on 1 July and have a new ceiling for the FY 2017-18.

You can apply from India. It is quite normal.
Best of luck for the invitation. Let's hope that the occupation ceiling is higher than 2500 next year so we, 70 pointers could stand a chance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

karizma360 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> - I have recently scored 8 bands each in PTE and i qualify at 70 points. I just applied EOI and i am waiting for the response.
> - I also went ahead and applied for health declaration from immi account.
> Can someone please let me know if i did the right thing, or i should have waited out. I read on the Australia immigration website that you should only go for the medicals only after you have received the invitation. is this true?
> - Also i happen to come across the occupation ceiling for accountants which was 2500/2500 filled up full. Will i get my PR? Also i am currently in India and i don't have any visa on me, i have applied from India?
> Your response is much appreciated.


The medical tests are valid for only 1 year, and as long as your visa is finally processed within that period, there is no problem 
However, if you have a long wait ahead of you to get an invite, then by the time, your visa grant reaches finalisation stage and your medical have expired, the CO may ask you to get them done again.
Anyways no use thinking about that as you have already got them done.

There are many more applicants for Accountant then the visas to be issued.
If I remember correctly. The cutoff is quite high in the rounds for this category 

You can check the cutoff for accountant in last year rounds and guess reasonably when you can expect an invite

Cheers


----------



## karizma360

asadkhalid said:


> Hi, health declaration are usually required after you receive the invitation. However, I'm not sure about preloading it. Maybe someone else can shed light on that.
> 
> For the occupation ceiling, accountants have reached the ceiling this FY. It would be reset on 1 July and have a new ceiling for the FY 2017-18.
> 
> You can apply from India. It is quite normal.
> Best of luck for the invitation. Let's hope that the occupation ceiling is higher than 2500 next year so we, 70 pointers could stand a chance..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is so ridiculous. After banning the work visas i hope they give more invites to people with at least 70 points. 80 points is just total nonsense. 
When would they release the new occupation ceiling for 2017-18? 
I hope too we get an invite soon. 
How much time did it took for you to get your PCC? 
When did you applied your EOI?
cheers


----------



## annaazn

Hello accounting fellows,

I just submitted my EOI on 6/6/2017 with 75 points. 

Does anyone know how long it would take for me to get the invitation, as this year has already been filled up and I suspect that the first round next year would be for those 75 pointers (and above) queuing up before June 2017. 

They said that technically 75 pointers have to wait for about 2 months or so for getting invitation right. (Sorry I remember seeing the link to online doc where expat fellows update their progress and waiting time but I could not find it now)

Many thanks,


----------



## andreyx108b

newbienz said:


> Is it a typo ?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that the EOI is valid only for 2 years after which it gets canceled automatically
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Ahha) yep) the system is only few years old) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srikeek

Hi - I updated my EOI today to reflect 80 + 5 points with superior English. Can anyone tell me the approximate waiting period for invite?


----------



## mklam90

srikeek said:


> Hi - I updated my EOI today to reflect 80 + 5 points with superior English. Can anyone tell me the approximate waiting period for invite?


Only 80? I think you'll need to wait for quite a bit, I'd say 5 months min


----------



## Ku_

srikeek said:


> Hi - I updated my EOI today to reflect 80 + 5 points with superior English. Can anyone tell me the approximate waiting period for invite?


NSW invite might happen soon for you.. Good luck!


----------



## srikeek

Ku_ said:


> srikeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - I updated my EOI today to reflect 80 + 5 points with superior English. Can anyone tell me the approximate waiting period for invite?
> 
> 
> 
> NSW invite might happen soon for you.. Good luck!
Click to expand...

 thank you!


----------



## srikeek

mklam90 said:


> srikeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - I updated my EOI today to reflect 80 + 5 points with superior English. Can anyone tell me the approximate waiting period for invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Only 80? I think you'll need to wait for quite a bit, I'd say 5 months min
Click to expand...

 is this for real or are you being facetious?


----------



## blackrider89

srikeek said:


> is this for real or are you being facetious?


Nah, with 80 points he will be invited in late June (190) or beginning of July (189).

Mark my words.


----------



## srikeek

blackrider89 said:


> srikeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> is this for real or are you being facetious?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, with 80 points he will be invited in late June (190) or beginning of July (189).
> 
> Mark my words.
Click to expand...

 ok, thanks. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## Ku_

srikeek said:


> thank you!


Please share your points break up


----------



## srikeek

Ku_ said:


> srikeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your points break up
Click to expand...

 age 30 + education 15 + exp 15 + English 20


----------



## MaryBrown

Hi All,
I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria. 
Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?

Please advise.


----------



## NB

MaryBrown said:


> Hi All,
> I have submitted my visa application last week. Today I realised that I have claimed 5 points for overseas experience for 3 to 5 yrs,but actually I have 2yrs 10 months 11 days overseas experience.. Total I have claimed 65 points in EOI for 190 visa in Victoria.
> Currently I am working in Victoria for more than a year. Please let me know what is the possible way to rectify this?
> 1) Will the case office accept the mistake and grant?
> 2) Will I get any other possible way to proceed my application?
> 
> Please advise.


Sorry 
Misunderstood the situation


----------



## asadkhalid

karizma360 said:


> This is so ridiculous. After banning the work visas i hope they give more invites to people with at least 70 points. 80 points is just total nonsense.
> 
> When would they release the new occupation ceiling for 2017-18?
> 
> I hope too we get an invite soon.
> 
> How much time did it took for you to get your PCC?
> 
> When did you applied your EOI?
> 
> cheers




The occupation ceiling is expected within the next couple of weeks. 

I have not done the PCC yet, waiting for the invite.

My DOE is 16 May 2017 at 70 points. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Ku_ said:


> Please share your points break up


Please let us know in this thread when you get an invite since your case is quite similar to mine. Would help me gauge my chances.

Thanks.


----------



## karizma360

srikeek said:


> age 30 + education 15 + exp 15 + English 20


Why only 15 points for education? Shouldn't you be saying 20 points for bachelors or masters degree in Australia. 15 points for the degree and 5 points for Australian study requirement.

I have completed my Masters in Professional Accounting Extended (16 subjects course) 2 years duration. 

I was under the impression that if the duration of your degree course is of 2 years, that gives you 5 points.


----------



## Kiki88

Hi, 

I'm trying to get CPA to assess my work experience. The first outcome was negative based on not giving enough information. I have asked for a review. 
My question is: If I have pay slips and reference from my employer, do I actually need the assessment from CPA to claim 5 points?

Thanks for your help.

Kiki88


----------



## gr33nb0y

Kiki88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to get CPA to assess my work experience. The first outcome was negative based on not giving enough information. I have asked for a review.
> My question is: If I have pay slips and reference from my employer, do I actually need the assessment from CPA to claim 5 points?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Kiki88


you can but since you have been rejected by CPA, there's a high chance immi will also reject it and they will also cancel the visa application. Better wait for the review from CPA


----------



## Kiki88

gr33nb0y said:


> you can but since you have been rejected by CPA, there's a high chance immi will also reject it and they will also cancel the visa application. Better wait for the review from CPA


Hi,

Thanks for your prompt reply. I'll have to think about a plan B then!
Hopefully the review will be positive. 

Kiki88


----------



## drashti

Do anyone have idea regarding physical verification of employment by dibp. What do they ask and to whom they would ask ? I heard that they also ask peon or security guard of the building as well that whether this guy was coming here regularly or not ?


----------



## MaryBrown

I have launched visa application with 65 points and now realised that I claim 5 points incorrectly for overseas experience. Will the case office reduce 5 points and grant me visa for 60 points?


----------



## NB

MaryBrown said:


> I have launched visa application with 65 points and now realised that I claim 5 points incorrectly for overseas experience. Will the case office reduce 5 points and grant me visa for 60 points?


I dont think thats an option for the CO to reduce your points
He will send you a Natural justice letter asking you to explain why you have claimed extra points
Based on your answer, he will take a decision but the probability of rejection are more then grant

Cheers


----------



## Ilaeez

Hey i submitted my application to CA ANZ yesterday... but my payment is not being processed till now , does any one know the process CA ANZ / ICAA does it ? any one can explain the process ..!?


----------



## MaryBrown

What will be right option for me now? Could you please advise?


----------



## NB

MaryBrown said:


> What will be right option for me now? Could you please advise?



There is nothing you can do but to wait

Prepare a strong reply on how you misread the rules and made a genuine mistake in claiming points for which you were not eligible.
You had no intentions of making a misrepresentation to the department

This is all I can advise

Cheers


----------



## Qasimkhan

newbienz said:


> There is nothing you can do but to wait
> 
> Prepare a strong reply on how you misread the rules and made a genuine mistake in claiming points for which you were not eligible.
> You had no intentions of making a misrepresentation to the department
> 
> This is all I can advise
> 
> Cheers


Overstated points lead to visa rejection there is no if and but.


----------



## MaryBrown

Hi All,

I have planned to withdraw my visa application due to incorrect ponits claimed. Will I be able to reapply EOI with correct points? Is there any possibilities to get state sponsership once again from Victoria? Please advice. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sushev

MaryBrown said:


> I have launched visa application with 65 points and now realised that I claim 5 points incorrectly for overseas experience. Will the case office reduce 5 points and grant me visa for 60 points?


It is very surprising that you got invitation with 65 points. You must be one lucky guy. There are many including me who is waiting for invitation with 70 and 70+ points since long time.


----------



## NB

Sushev said:


> It is very surprising that you got invitation with 65 points. You must be one lucky guy. There are many including me who is waiting for invitation with 70 and 70+ points since long time.


This a case where the operation was successful but the patient died

Cheers


----------



## MaryBrown

I have applied for 190 visa. I guess yours might be 189?


----------



## Sushev

MaryBrown said:


> I have applied for 190 visa. I guess yours might be 189?


Which state did you apply for? I appiled for NSW SS with 70+5 points in jan but still no invitation. ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sushev said:


> Which state did you apply for? I appiled for NSW SS with 70+5 points in jan but still no invitation. ?


Seems like states are almost closed now and from next july it will be 2500 vs infinity top maximum pointers will be chosen and the remaining rest in peace.


----------



## MaryBrown

I have got from Victoria within a day.


----------



## Abood

MaryBrown said:


> I have got from Victoria within a day.




R u accountant? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepalivg

I am getting worried. Is general accountant going to remain in new list?


----------



## kinger

Hi all
I filed my EOI with 60 points in november 2016 in sub class 189, 190 , and 489 in Accountant (general) 221111 code, but till now i did not get any nomination.

In july 2017 i will earn another 5 points of my experience and my total point score would be 65 and with state it will be 70.

Please guide or suggest me is there any chance of me to get an invitaion..

Helpies please help, i am in a very tensed situation.. god bless u all..


----------



## md90

kinger said:


> Hi all
> I filed my EOI with 60 points in november 2016 in sub class 189, 190 , and 489 in Accountant (general) 221111 code, but till now i did not get any nomination.
> 
> In july 2017 i will earn another 5 points of my experience and my total point score would be 65 and with state it will be 70.
> 
> Please guide or suggest me is there any chance of me to get an invitaion..
> 
> Helpies please help, i am in a very tensed situation.. god bless u all..


There's already an 8 month backlog on 70 pointers for the 189 so you need to increase your points if you want to get in, 65 just isn't enough points for the foreseeable future


----------



## deepalivg

Will accountants remain on the new list?


----------



## kinger

md90 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I filed my EOI with 60 points in november 2016 in sub class 189, 190 , and 489 in Accountant (general) 221111 code, but till now i did not get any nomination.
> 
> In july 2017 i will earn another 5 points of my experience and my total point score would be 65 and with state it will be 70.
> 
> Please guide or suggest me is there any chance of me to get an invitaion..
> 
> Helpies please help, i am in a very tensed situation.. god bless u all..
> 
> 
> 
> There's already an 8 month backlog on 70 pointers for the 189 so you need to increase your points if you want to get in, 65 just isn't enough points for the foreseeable future
Click to expand...


Sir and what is the status for 190..can i be invited in 70 pts including state nomination 5 pts..
Thanks a ton


----------



## elderberry

howdy people? it's been a long time, I am currently working towards gaining an extra 5 points to increase it to 70.

Recently I got told by an agent that there would be a significant increase in the accountants and auditor category this time. 5100 for accountants and 2400 for external auditors. his reasoning was that there is a hole of 30000 spots in the quota(out of 190k) after cancelling 457's, but majority of those will goto a the new kiwi visa introduced and some for other occupation categories. kinda trust him, dude's got contacts. iykwim

so relieved after hearing this. but don't quote me on this :tape2:


----------



## md90

kinger said:


> Sir and what is the status for 190..can i be invited in 70 pts including state nomination 5 pts..
> Thanks a ton


I want to go to Victoria so I've only really been following the 189 but from what I've seen on here I don't think 190 is in a much better position as a lot of people are applying for both with 70+5 

I'm sure someone on here who's applying for 190 will know a lot more than me about it though.


----------



## kinger

md90 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sir and what is the status for 190..can i be invited in 70 pts including state nomination 5 pts..
> Thanks a ton
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go to Victoria so I've only really been following the 189 but from what I've seen on here I don't think 190 is in a much better position as a lot of people are applying for both with 70+5
> 
> I'm sure someone on here who's applying for 190 will know a lot more than me about it though.
Click to expand...

So it means that with 65 points no invitation would be expected for this year also...


----------



## md90

kinger said:


> So it means that with 65 points no invitation would be expected for this year also...


I don't think so, I expect to be waiting into 2018 (assuming we stay on the list) and I have 70 points. If the above poster is correct and we get over 5000 ceiling it may get back to 65 points sometime in 2018 as long as NZ don't take up too much of it.


----------



## kinger

md90 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it means that with 65 points no invitation would be expected for this year also...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I expect to be waiting into 2018 (assuming we stay on the list) and I have 70 points. If the above poster is correct and we get over 5000 ceiling it may get back to 65 points sometime in 2018 as long as NZ don't take up too much of it.
Click to expand...

"as long as NZ don't take up too much of it" sir i dont understand this quoted line..kindly explain...whats the role of NZ in this.

Further , the point booster would be PTe only.. 79 points above in PTE is quite a hard task..but no other choice left..


----------



## kinger

kinger said:


> md90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it means that with 65 points no invitation would be expected for this year also...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, I expect to be waiting into 2018 (assuming we stay on the list) and I have 70 points. If the above poster is correct and we get over 5000 ceiling it
> may get back to 65 points sometime in 2018 as long as NZ don't take up too much of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "as long as NZ don't take up too much of it" sir i dont understand this quoted line..kindly explain...whats the role of NZ in this.
> 
> Further , the point booster would be PTe only.. 79 points above in PTE is quite a hard task..but no other choice left..
Click to expand...

Sir thanks for all your valuable replies..


----------



## md90

kinger said:


> "as long as NZ don't take up too much of it" sir i dont understand this quoted line..kindly explain...whats the role of NZ in this.
> 
> Further , the point booster would be PTe only.. 79 points above in PTE is quite a hard task..but no other choice left..


There's a new visa for NZ citizens to go into Australia a lot easier so if they think they will supply a lot of accountants on that visa it will impact on the amount Australia need and therefore the size of the occupational ceiling that they release for everyone else.


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> howdy people? it's been a long time, I am currently working towards gaining an extra 5 points to increase it to 70.
> 
> Recently I got told by an agent that there would be a significant increase in the accountants and auditor category this time. 5100 for accountants and 2400 for external auditors. his reasoning was that there is a hole of 30000 spots in the quota(out of 190k) after cancelling 457's, but majority of those will goto a the new kiwi visa introduced and some for other occupation categories. kinda trust him, dude's got contacts. iykwim
> 
> so relieved after hearing this. but don't quote me on this :tape2:


I reckon it will be less than 2500 and they will close all of the state sponsorships as well so the candidates will be like 2500 vs infinity twice and you can clearly see the way they are pushing accountants soon they may put a sighn accountants with 70 points arnt eligible to apply for PR, you can apply if you have 80 points same
As SA did couple of months before.


----------



## asadkhalid

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon it will be less than 2500 and they will close all of the state sponsorships as well so the candidates will be like 2500 vs infinity twice and you can clearly see the way they are pushing accountants soon they may put a sighn accountants with 70 points arnt eligible to apply for PR, you can apply if you have 80 points same
> As SA did couple of months before.


Let's stay a little optimistic.. atleast until we get the new occupation ceiling.

Anyways, does anyone know when it would be released? I was hoping it would come mid-june so that it could be implemented 1st of July. Anyone has any news on that?


----------



## md90

asadkhalid said:


> Let's stay a little optimistic.. atleast until we get the new occupation ceiling.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know when it would be released? I was hoping it would come mid-june so that it could be implemented 1st of July. Anyone has any news on that?


I don't think the ceiling came out until the start of July last year so I'm working off that assumption again this year


----------



## asadkhalid

1st July it is then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP101

Did they already release the new Sol list for 2017-2018 or not yet?


----------



## NB

NP101 said:


> Did they already release the new Sol list for 2017-2018 or not yet?


Not yet
Expected any day now


----------



## NP101

newbienz said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they already release the new Sol list for 2017-2018 or not yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet
> Expected any day now
Click to expand...

Ohh ok then what is the MLTSSL thing?


----------



## NB

NP101 said:


> Ohh ok then what is the MLTSSL thing?


SOL and CSOL has been replaced with MLTSSL and STSOL

Because it's so difficult to remember the new names, members still refer to them As SOL and CSOL

Cheers


----------



## Ange007

Hi members

Can anyone tell what's the percentage of eoi submissions done on immitracker? Just to get a rough idea..
Since most people aren't aware of immitracker submissions..


----------



## NB

Ange007 said:


> Hi members
> 
> Can anyone tell what's the percentage of eoi submissions done on immitracker? Just to get a rough idea..
> Since most people aren't aware of immitracker submissions..


There was a Facebook comment made by a member about the lack of grants from Brisbane or Adelaide 
DIBP gave some statistics which showed that only about 6% -7% of all visas issued were being reflected on immitracker 

Cheers


----------



## Kua PTE

Hello everyone,

I have finished my PTE Academic and got 79+ in June (85+ to be exact). I have submitted my EOIs for 189 and 190 for Accountant 221111. My points are like this: 
Age:30, Degree:15, English:20, Australian Study:5, Regional:5, Professional Year:5, Total:80 (visa 189) and Total:85 (visa 190). 

I know we will have to wait until July for the new occupational ceiling, but I want to secure my spot so could anyone tell me if I need to do more or should I just wait? I am thinking of doing NATTI but it will be quite costly and take longer time. 

Please help me, I am quite desperate.


----------



## asadkhalid

Kua PTE said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have finished my PTE Academic and got 79+ in June (85+ to be exact). I have submitted my EOIs for 189 and 190 for Accountant 221111. My points are like this:
> Age:30, Degree:15, English:20, Australian Study:5, Regional:5, Professional Year:5, Total:80 (visa 189) and Total:85 (visa 190).
> 
> I know we will have to wait until July for the new occupational ceiling, but I want to secure my spot so could anyone tell me if I need to do more or should I just wait? I am thinking of doing NATTI but it will be quite costly and take longer time.
> 
> Please help me, I am quite desperate.


I believe 80 is sufficient to get an invite. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

asadkhalid said:


> I believe 80 is sufficient to get an invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hi all,
I am new in this forum . I have submitted documents to CPAAustralia for My Sklls + work experience assesment. My query is , Even if I get postive result for my work Experience ,Can DIAC not agree with this? As mentioned on the website,

The Institute does not award points for the purposes of migration. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test is at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). For information about the current number of points attributed to a particular occupation please refer to the DIAC website.

And what if DIAC does not agree with the Assesment result of CPA?


----------



## asadkhalid

Moiz23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new in this forum . I have submitted documents to CPAAustralia for My Sklls + work experience assesment. My query is , Even if I get postive result for my work Experience ,Can DIAC not agree with this? As mentioned on the website,
> 
> 
> 
> The Institute does not award points for the purposes of migration. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test is at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). For information about the current number of points attributed to a particular occupation please refer to the DIAC website.
> 
> 
> 
> And what if DIAC does not agree with the Assesment result of CPA?




The assessing body would only assess that the position and work experience gained is relevant and qualifies under the profession chosen. DIAC would not challenge the assessment if the assessing body has marked the qualification as skilled as the body is a specialist in the field. 

DIAC on the other hand would verify your claims, your position and if you actually worked in the said position. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Moiz23 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new in this forum . I have submitted documents to CPAAustralia for My Sklls + work experience assesment. My query is , Even if I get postive result for my work Experience ,Can DIAC not agree with this? As mentioned on the website,
> 
> The Institute does not award points for the purposes of migration. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test is at the discretion of the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC). For information about the current number of points attributed to a particular occupation please refer to the DIAC website.
> 
> And what if DIAC does not agree with the Assessment result of CPA?


DIAC will only recheck that all the documents and statements that you gave for assessment were true or not
I have not come across any case where Immigration has not accepted the skills assessment on any other ground

The points will be calculated automatically in Skillselect when you fill the data

Dont get anxious. Wait for the results and post it here. The members will help you in calculating your points

In the meantime you can complete your English test, if not already done

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23

newbienz said:


> DIAC will only recheck that all the documents and statements that you gave for assessment were true or not
> I have not come across any case where Immigration has not accepted the skills assessment on any other ground
> 
> The points will be calculated automatically in Skillselect when you fill the data
> 
> Dont get anxious. Wait for the results and post it here. The members will help you in calculating your points
> 
> In the meantime you can complete your English test, if not already done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I've completed my English test. Have 70 points ATM. Should I get a positive assessment, my points will increase to 75. 

One of my mates had got a positive assessment from cpa. He is currently working for a real estate company in Sydney. The government rejected his claim as they are of the opinion that a real estate company does not need a financial accountant, it only needs an accounting clerk.. isthis a common occurrence?


----------



## Moiz23

asadkhalid said:


> The assessing body would only assess that the position and work experience gained is relevant and qualifies under the profession chosen. DIAC would not challenge the assessment if the assessing body has marked the qualification as skilled as the body is a specialist in the field.
> 
> DIAC on the other hand would verify your claims, your position and if you actually worked in the said position.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Have expressed my comcerns below, if you could read it, would appreciate it


----------



## NB

Moiz23 said:


> Thanks mate. I've completed my English test. Have 70 points ATM. Should I get a positive assessment, my points will increase to 75.
> 
> One of my mates had got a positive assessment from cpa. He is currently working for a real estate company in Sydney. The government rejected his claim as they are of the opinion that a real estate company does not need a financial accountant, it only needs an accounting clerk.. isthis a common occurrence?


Which visa did your mate apply for ?

PR or some other work visa ?

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23

newbienz said:


> Which visa did your mate apply for ?
> 
> PR or another work visa ?
> 
> Cheers


PR.


----------



## NB

Moiz23 said:


> PR.


Really surprised to know that

The CO must have very strong evidence that this employment title is wrong based on which he is rejecting the assessment by CPA

At least I have not come across any such case

In work visas like 457 it is quite common as Employers and Applicants try to Tort the system so its a constant tussle 

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23

newbienz said:


> Really surprised to know that
> 
> The CO must have very strong evidence that this employment title is wrong based on which he is rejecting the assessment by CPA
> 
> At least I have not come across any such case
> 
> In work visas like 457 it is quite common as Employers and Applicants try to Tort the system so its a constant tussle
> 
> Cheers


How important is the employment title? Do they consider the employment title or the job responsibilities when deciding the application?


----------



## blackrider89

Moiz23 said:


> Thanks mate. I've completed my English test. Have 70 points ATM. Should I get a positive assessment, my points will increase to 75.
> 
> One of my mates had got a positive assessment from cpa. He is currently working for a real estate company in Sydney. The government rejected his claim as they are of the opinion that a real estate company does not need a financial accountant, it only needs an accounting clerk.. isthis a common occurrence?


It's quite common these days. Normally case officers only strictly follow decisions made by ACS. It's only a rule of thumb though. 

A real estate company may need an accounting if it's a big one. Otherwise no.


----------



## Kua PTE

asadkhalid said:


> I believe 80 is sufficient to get an invite.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you Asadkhalid. 
That is such a relief to know.


----------



## karizma360

I just recently heard from one of my friend that the waiting period for invitation is currently 1 year. Is this true? I thought it was around 8 months. He filed his EOI in march 2017, he said he is expecting his invitation in 2018 if accounting stays on the list. I'm so devastated hearing this. Hopefully the govt. grants an invitation to at-least those applicants who have scored 8 each bands in IELTS,PTE etc and securing 70 points. It takes so much effort to score that and get 70 points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB

karizma360 said:


> I just recently heard from one of my friend that the waiting period for invitation is currently 1 year. Is this true? I thought it was around 8 months. He filed his EOI in march 2017, he said he is expecting his invitation in 2018 if accounting stays on the list. I'm so devastated hearing this. Hopefully the govt. grants an invitation to at-least those applicants who have scored 8 each bands in IELTS,PTE etc and securing 70 points. It takes so much effort to score that and get 70 points. :fingerscrossed:


The picture will become clear only after the July rounds
Too much fog to see anything clearly due to the 457 issue 

Cheers


----------



## NB

rsharma17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone please help. I was trying to schedule a PCC appointment for Pune India and i received below message:
> 
> You have registered under RPO XXXX (other city) but your present residential address lies within the jurisdiction of RPO Pune. The registration and present residential address should be with the same RPO.
> Does it mean, i have to get PCC done from my permanent address instead or my current city. I heard it's the opposite!!
> 
> I'm not able to schedule appointment due to this error, can anyone please suggest!!


When registering you have to give the local Pune address if you want to take an appointment for PSK Pune 
I don't understand the need to hide with XXX the city which has been mentioned 

I don't understand what you have done

Cheers


----------



## rsharma17

newbienz said:


> When registering you have to give the local Pune address if you want to take an appointment for PSK Pune
> I don't understand the need to hide with XXX the city which has been mentioned
> 
> I don't understand what you have done
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the reply.. i have mentioned the current address as Pune only thats. XXXX is the city of issue of passport and its saying that registered PSK and appointment PSK is different, so its not allowing me to book. Are you done with this process? Did you had similar case? 

And no need for wild imagination, xxxx is just a city, hidden due to some personal reasons.


----------



## hulk

Hello guys,
I had submitted my Eoi on 19.06.2016 with 65 points..I got an additional points on 05.01.2017 which made it 70 in total for 189 and 75 for 190. Have been waiting since them. Any idea by when can I expect an invite?

Cheers


----------



## NB

hulk said:


> Hello guys,
> I had submitted my Eoi on 19.06.2016 with 65 points..I got an additional points on 05.01.2017 which made it 70 in total for 189 and 75 for 190. Have been waiting since them. Any idea by when can I expect an invite?
> 
> Cheers


All the applicants till 24th October 2016 have been cleared so about 2.5 months of applicants are ahead of you in 70 points category 

As there would be quite a few higher pointers also as no invites have been issued in the last 3 months, I think in another 3/4 months you should have the invite
The position will be much clear after the results for the July rounds are out

190 is totally unpredictable as it depends on the states who have their own criteria for inviting

Cheers


----------



## hulk

newbienz said:


> All the applicants till 24th October 2016 have been cleared so about 2.5 months of applicants are ahead of you in 70 points category
> 
> As there would be quite a few higher pointers also as no invites have been issued in the last 3 months, I think in another 3/4 months you should have the invite
> The position will be much clear after the results for the July rounds are out
> 
> 190 is totally unpredictable as it depends on the states who have their own criteria for inviting
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot buddy for your revert. Really helps.


----------



## ashmiya

newbienz said:


> All the applicants till 24th October 2016 have been cleared so about 2.5 months of applicants are ahead of you in 70 points category
> 
> As there would be quite a few higher pointers also as no invites have been issued in the last 3 months, I think in another 3/4 months you should have the invite
> The position will be much clear after the results for the July rounds are out
> 
> 190 is totally unpredictable as it depends on the states who have their own criteria for inviting
> 
> Cheers


Hi there you really think by 3 or 4 months the invite might come in for the 70P who submitted eoi in Jan.
I stand in a very critical position here.
My EOI date is 9th jan 2017 with 70P for the accountant sol, by dec I will lose another 5 points for age. If only I could get the invite before dec 29th, that will be my dream come true.
I have been trying hard enough giving several attempts of PTE (total of 6 PTE and 1 IELTS) and still giving.


Ash


----------



## NB

ashmiya said:


> Hi there you really think by 3 or 4 months the invite might come in for the 70P who submitted eoi in Jan.
> I stand in a very critical position here.
> My EOI date is 9th jan 2017 with 70P for the accountant sol, by dec I will lose another 5 points for age. If only I could get the invite before dec 29th, that will be my dream come true.
> I have been trying hard enough giving several attempts of PTE (total of 6 PTE and 1 IELTS) and still giving.
> 
> 
> Ash


As i wrote in my earlier post, wait for the results of the 1st Round in July.
Then we will know if the department is front loading the invites or distributing it equally over the months
Also how many high pointers are there in the system

Cheers


----------



## Moiz23

Hi there, has anybody got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia? What are the major factors they look at in your application?
Is it the job title or the job duties? Under job duties, what are the main responsibilities they consider whilst deciding the outcome of the assessment

Thanks


----------



## KKlife

Moiz23 said:


> Hi there, has anybody got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia? What are the major factors they look at in your application?
> Is it the job title or the job duties? Under job duties, what are the main responsibilities they consider whilst deciding the outcome of the assessment
> 
> Thanks


Has anybody got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia?

I recently received a positive outcome from CPA on my three years skilled employment as Taxation Accountant. Here is the time frame:

(1) 08 May 2017 - Assessment Application with Employment Reference from director/business owner, three PAYG Summary, and latest payslip.

(2) 15 May 2017 - Request for additional information - I provided them the Colour scan of my employment reference, even although the only "colour" on the letter was the bloody CPA LOGO. So, I went through all the trouble to reprint in COLOUR and asked my employer to re-sign again.

(3) 16 May 2017 - Sent the COLOUR letter to CPA.

(4) 10 Jun 2017 - Received Positive outcome. Basically it took me more than one month. But one thing I do want to point out is CPA officers are working on Saturday, 1:42 PM to be exact.


Is it the job title or the job duties?

My job title: Tax Accountant (Senior Level)
Job Description: I put very specific tax duties that are too many to list down here.
All I can say is be as relevant and specific as possible. I wrote down 1 and a half pages of work I have done for my clients.


What are the main responsibilities they consider whilst deciding the outcome of the assessment?

Honestly? No one know. Based on my research, they whether say yes or no. Nothing in between. They don't even give you chance to add more responsibilities and duties. So, give them as much supporting information as possible.


----------



## KKlife

*Has anybody got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia?*

I recently received a positive outcome from CPA on my three years skilled employment as Taxation Accountant. Here is the time frame:

(1) 08 May 2017 - Assessment Application with Employment Reference from director/business owner, three PAYG Summary, and latest payslip.

(2) 15 May 2017 - Request for additional information - I provided them the Colour scan of my employment reference, even although the only "colour" on the letter was the bloody CPA LOGO. So, I went through all the trouble to reprint in COLOUR and asked my employer to re-sign again.

(3) 16 May 2017 - Sent the COLOUR letter to CPA.

(4) 10 Jun 2017 - Received Positive outcome. Basically it took me more than one month. But one thing I do want to point out is CPA officers are working on Saturday, 1:42 PM to be exact.


*Is it the job title or the job duties?*

My job title: Tax Accountant (Senior Level)
Job Description: I put very specific tax duties that are too many to list down here.
All I can say is be as relevant and specific as possible. I wrote down 1 and a half pages of work I have done for my clients.


*What are the main responsibilities they consider whilst deciding the outcome of the assessment?*

Honestly? No one know. Based on my research, they whether say yes or no. Nothing in between. They don't even give you chance to add more responsibilities and duties. So, give them as much supporting information as possible.


----------



## Moiz23

Hi mate,

Thank you for your response. Appreciate your time and effort for the above reply. 

The time frame is of no concern for me at the moment. It's mainly about ensuring I receive a positive outcome assessment.

J completed my bachelors degree in Sydney and currently working as a Trainee Accountant in Sydney. opposed to your senior level experience. 

As to what they consider while reviewing the application, I guess the best I can do is give them as much information as possible. 

Do they need all the documents in colour? Is it one of their requirements? 

Cheers


----------



## KKlife

*I completed my bachelors degree in Sydney and currently working as a Trainee Accountant in Sydney. opposed to your senior level experience. *

For Accountant Trainee, you have to be really careful when you write down your position title and responsibility. Assuming you are applying for Accountant (general), you have to bear in mind that it is somewhat similar to Bookkeeper / Account Clerk / Officer Administer. And, i read on other forum where a person received negative outcome as Accountant - general (10 Jan 2016) because "The duties & responsibilities performed in the *Assistant Accountant* roles are not assessed as being at an *advanced level* required under the nominated ANZSCO code". So I believe the key point would be "ADVANCE LEVEL". General administrative tasks such as keying in invoices and invoicing to client are not sufficient i reckon. 

*Do they need all the documents in colour? Is it one of their requirements? *

It have to be Original (means colour i believe), or certified copy. My advice is certify every single page if possible. You do not want to go through the troubles I have experienced


----------



## Ange007

WA has cut many occupations from there state list.. bad news at the start for new FY.. this means other states also could act in the same manner for migrants.. Disappointing news!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ange007 said:


> WA has cut many occupations from there state list.. bad news at the start for new FY.. this means other states also could act in the same manner for migrants.. Disappointing news!


I reckon it will be 2500 vs unlimited and there will be no more 190 or they will ask for 80 points for state sponsorship in the way same SA is asking.


----------



## handyjohn

KKlife said:


> *I completed my bachelors degree in Sydney and currently working as a Trainee Accountant in Sydney. opposed to your senior level experience. *
> 
> 
> 
> For Accountant Trainee, you have to be really careful when you write down your position title and responsibility. Assuming you are applying for Accountant (general), you have to bear in mind that it is somewhat similar to Bookkeeper / Account Clerk / Officer Administer. And, i read on other forum where a person received negative outcome as Accountant - general (10 Jan 2016) because "The duties & responsibilities performed in the *Assistant Accountant* roles are not assessed as being at an *advanced level* required under the nominated ANZSCO code". So I believe the key point would be "ADVANCE LEVEL". General administrative tasks such as keying in invoices and invoicing to client are not sufficient i reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> *Do they need all the documents in colour? Is it one of their requirements? *
> 
> 
> 
> It have to be Original (means colour i believe), or certified copy. My advice is certify every single page if possible. You do not want to go through the troubles I have experienced




If you are trainee or doing internship then you can't get positive outcome as CPA requires the role should be paid according to market level 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKlife

handyjohn said:


> If you are trainee or doing internship then you can't get positive outcome as CPA requires the role should be paid according to market level
> 
> I totally agree with you that paid according to market rate is a factor to be consider. But, it will still depend heavily on what you actually have done during work. Most Trainees or interns are doing entry level tasks documenting data, filing, and lots of paperwork during their first six months. Hence, CPA may consider those tasks as "basic level". So, what i want to point out is your responsibilities have to been at an advance level.


----------



## woolee517

KKlife said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are trainee or doing internship then you can't get positive outcome as CPA requires the role should be paid according to market level
> 
> I totally agree with you that paid according to market rate is a factor to be consider. But, it will still depend heavily on what you actually have done during work. Most Trainees or interns are doing entry level tasks documenting data, filing, and lots of paperwork during their first six months. Hence, CPA may consider those tasks as "basic level". So, what i want to point out is your responsibilities have to been at an advance level.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly, trainees and interns will not count as they are not paid. All the relevant paid experience will be counted for adding the migration point. The job title itself is not very important unless your responsibilities are matched. Also, the company you work for must have the financial department and CFO..
Click to expand...


----------



## Attentionseeker

Hi everyone. Can somebody fill me in with the latest updates? A friend of mine has asked me for some advice so just wanted to make sure I know the latest updates before I give him any advice. 

1) any updates on the occupation ceilings for accountants and external auditors?

2) Did NSW eventually send out any invites during the last 6 months? I am talking about those massive invitation rounds like we had last year. 

3) what's the cut off date for accountants and auditors at the moment?

4) I am assuming accountant and auditors are still there in the list for next year, right? 

Thanks!


----------



## md90

Attentionseeker said:


> Hi everyone. Can somebody fill me in with the latest updates? A friend of mine has asked me for some advice so just wanted to make sure I know the latest updates before I give him any advice.
> 
> 1) any updates on the occupation ceilings for accountants and external auditors?
> 
> 2) Did NSW eventually send out any invites during the last 6 months? I am talking about those massive invitation rounds like we had last year.
> 
> 3) what's the cut off date for accountants and auditors at the moment?
> 
> 4) I am assuming accountant and auditors are still there in the list for next year, right?
> 
> Thanks!


1) No the new ceilings will be released early July

2) They sent some but not a massive number of invites

3) Late Oct 2016 for 70 pointers (I think it's the 24th)

4) We don't know yet, I'm expecting they will be released along with the new ceilings in early July


----------



## srikeek

Guys - some good news. I got nsw invite. Planning to apply this week. Only worry is that te waiting time for grant is supposedly 9-13 months which seems too long to me.


----------



## annaazn

srikeek said:


> Guys - some good news. I got nsw invite. Planning to apply this week. Only worry is that te waiting time for grant is supposedly 9-13 months which seems too long to me.


Congrats mate! I'd say applying right away before any unexpected changes this 1st of July


----------



## Kiki88

Hi,

Congrats!! Can you please share the breakdown of your points?


----------



## srikeek

Total 85 points including 5 state pts and superior english


----------



## KDT16

srikeek said:


> Total 85 points including 5 state pts and superior english


Congrats srikeek! When did you submit your EOI? I submitted with 80 points including 5 state points and superior English on 9th June. I was wondering if I might have a chance of state nomination before the end of June, or whether I'm in with more of a chance with a 189 next month when the new year opens.


----------



## Rab nawaz

I reckon you shoudnt even try 190 because at the moment state dont care even you have 90+5 but on the other hand with 189 you will be invited in first round of july 2017. Many friends of mine are waiting for 190 since january 2017 with 90All in PTE and maximum points.


----------



## srikeek

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon you shoudnt even try 190 because at the moment state dont care even you have 90+5 but on the other hand with 189 you will be invited in first round of july 2017. Many friends of mine are waiting for 190 since january 2017 with 90All in PTE and maximum points.


 when is the first round of July?


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

KKlife said:


> Has anybody got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia?
> 
> I recently received a positive outcome from CPA on my three years skilled employment as Taxation Accountant. Here is the time frame:
> 
> (1) 08 May 2017 - Assessment Application with Employment Reference from director/business owner, three PAYG Summary, and latest payslip.
> 
> (2) 15 May 2017 - Request for additional information - I provided them the Colour scan of my employment reference, even although the only "colour" on the letter was the bloody CPA LOGO. So, I went through all the trouble to reprint in COLOUR and asked my employer to re-sign again.
> 
> (3) 16 May 2017 - Sent the COLOUR letter to CPA.
> 
> (4) 10 Jun 2017 - Received Positive outcome. Basically it took me more than one month. But one thing I do want to point out is CPA officers are working on Saturday, 1:42 PM to be exact.
> 
> 
> Is it the job title or the job duties?
> 
> My job title: Tax Accountant (Senior Level)
> Job Description: I put very specific tax duties that are too many to list down here.
> All I can say is be as relevant and specific as possible. I wrote down 1 and a half pages of work I have done for my clients.
> 
> 
> What are the main responsibilities they consider whilst deciding the outcome of the assessment?
> 
> Honestly? No one know. Based on my research, they whether say yes or no. Nothing in between. They don't even give you chance to add more responsibilities and duties. So, give them as much supporting information as possible.


actually, the color scan confused me if the letter itself does not have color originally, how to reprint in color scan?


----------



## NB

CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:


> actually, the color scan confused me if the letter itself does not have color originally, how to reprint in color scan?


Better to get that notarised and scanned
The notary stamps will invariably be in blue

Cheers


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

newbienz said:


> Better to get that notarised and scanned
> The notary stamps will invariably be in blue
> 
> Cheers


Ok thanks! So i guess the colour scan implying here is that any of the documents must be original and certified with the signature or something rather than the documents have to be in 'color'?

Another question i would like to ask, for education qualification, how do we prove that we actually stayed in school for 3 years even though there is no way for us to prove it?
For education qualification, just submit the transcript and the Certificate of Achievement for the Bachelor Degree and also for the course taken, need to write down the course outline and description for each subject?


----------



## andreyx108b

CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:


> actually, the color scan confused me if the letter itself does not have color originally, how to reprint in color scan?




Color signature? 

No requirement to notarize. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

andreyx108b said:


> Color signature?
> 
> No requirement to notarize.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply, anyway is there some truth that CPA tends to be more strict in their requirements in assessing the candidate as compared to other accounting bodies?


----------



## Abood

CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:


> Thanks for the reply, anyway is there some truth that CPA tends to be more strict in their requirements in assessing the candidate as compared to other accounting bodies?




I don't think so. I got reject by IPA, but got positive by cpa. CPA is very professional, supportive, and responsive while IPA work like police. They just want to find something to fail u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Abood said:


> I don't think so. I got reject by IPA, but got positive by cpa. CPA is very professional, supportive, and responsive while IPA work like police. They just want to find something to fail u.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for your reply. I got some queries regarding the subject qualification.

For Quantitative Methods, is it the same equivalent as Statistics and for Financial Accounting and Reporting, Is it Financial Reporting module equivalent?

Because from what I saw in IPA, there is no qualitative methods, but only statistics.. So I was wondering if both can be equivalent.


----------



## handyjohn

Yes both are identical 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winnie1991

Hi guys, 
I am new to the forum and needs your expert advice. 
I want to ask about my 2 year study case. In 2012, I graduated Bachelor of Finance and Accounting in Deakin whose duration is 1.5 years (I was exempted from several units). In 2016, I completed another Advanced Diploma of Translating at RMIT University, the duration of which is 0.5 year. So in total, I got 2 years studying in Australia. Can you guys advise me if it is eligible to claim the 5 points for meeting 2 year study requirement? I saw somewhere saying that the courses must be related to the occupation.
Thanks a lottt


----------



## pareshs

Abood said:


> I don't think so. I got reject by IPA, but got positive by cpa. CPA is very professional, supportive, and responsive while IPA work like police. They just want to find something to fail u.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abood, 

That is odd! I got positive assessment from IPA straight away. Infact my friends have faced issues in getting positive assessments from CPA body and have had to raise a few question marks to get things rolling. 

I think its case to case and depends on various factors such as accounting body the individual qualified from, experience etc.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## Abood

pareshs said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> 
> 
> That is odd! I got positive assessment from IPA straight away. Infact my friends have faced issues in getting positive assessments from CPA body and have had to raise a few question marks to get things rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its case to case and depends on various factors such as accounting body the individual qualified from, experience etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paresh





IPA staff were like police with me. They thought that I was forging my CMA qualification from usa, and asked for stupid things from IMA. 

Also, they didn't recognize my CFA qualification for the purpose of assessment. I don't know what sort of qualifications IPA grants, but it seems to be a 4th rate qualification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

pareshs said:


> Hi Abood,
> 
> That is odd! I got positive assessment from IPA straight away. Infact my friends have faced issues in getting positive assessments from CPA body and have had to raise a few question marks to get things rolling.
> 
> I think its case to case and depends on various factors such as accounting body the individual qualified from, experience etc.
> 
> Regards,
> Paresh


I think CPA is pretty strict too with the criteria that they have. But I think IPA is more expensive compared to CPA? 

That why most people try not to go with CPA?


----------



## Abood

CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:


> I think CPA is pretty strict too with the criteria that they have. But I think IPA is more expensive compared to CPA?
> 
> 
> 
> That why most people try not to go with CPA?




IPA takes ages to reply with assessment results for overseas degrees. They are not professional like CPA, and they don't offer cheap and easy options to compensate for lack in competency areas in case of negative assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drashti

Abood said:


> CPAFinancialAnalyst093 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think CPA is pretty strict too with the criteria that they have. But I think IPA is more expensive compared to CPA?
> 
> 
> 
> That why most people try not to go with CPA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IPA takes ages to reply with assessment results for overseas degrees. They are not professional like CPA, and they don't offer cheap and easy options to compensate for lack in competency areas in case of negative assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I am planning to apply with CA ANZ. How aboit them ? Do they reply quick and how strict they are ?


----------



## natali-new

Dears, pls advise if we have invitation round on 1st Jul ?


----------



## Darshana

Hi all.
Been away from this forum for a while. Does anyone have an idea what is the status of 190 applicants? Like what date of eoi received the last invite at 70+5 points?


----------



## mkcobain

natali-new said:


> Dears, pls advise if we have invitation round on 1st Jul ?


next round is 12th of july 

SkillSelect


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Abood said:


> IPA takes ages to reply with assessment results for overseas degrees. They are not professional like CPA, and they don't offer cheap and easy options to compensate for lack in competency areas in case of negative assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess different people would have different experience.


----------



## NB

Darshana said:


> Hi all.
> Been away from this forum for a while. Does anyone have an idea what is the status of 190 applicants? Like what date of eoi received the last invite at 70+5 points?


24th October 2016 under 189


Cheers


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Hi guys,

Want to ask another question, does Account Payable and Receivable and General Ledger/Fixed Assets job experience qualify as the General Accountant job scope as mentioned in the website?


----------



## Darshana

newbienz said:


> 24th October 2016 under 189
> 
> 
> Cheers


Sorry I wanted to know about the 190 applicants


----------



## NB

Darshana said:


> Sorry I wanted to know about the 190 applicants


State sponsorship cannot be decided based on fixed parameters like 189

Every state has their own criterias for sponsorship and is not point based or first come first served

Cheers


----------



## Darshana

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship cannot be decided based on fixed parameters like 189
> 
> Every state has their own criterias for sponsorship and is not point based or first come first served
> 
> Cheers


Yes I do realize that. My question was specifically if anyone was aware of what date was the last EOI date for 70 pointers who did receive a call for accountants. Because the discussion was going on in this thread before I went inactive.
Thanks nevertheless


----------



## Rab nawaz

Darshana said:


> Yes I do realize that. My question was specifically if anyone was aware of what date was the last EOI date for 70 pointers who did receive a call for accountants. Because the discussion was going on in this thread before I went inactive.
> Thanks nevertheless


With 10 points of english and 70 points may be we are talking about ice age and with 20 points of English many applicants are waiting for more than 4 months but in the meanwhile they have invited very few of them with 20 point of English. The current eligibility of 190 is 75+5 or 80+5 with 20 points of English and experience points as well.


----------



## LondonChen

A friend from Perth told me today that accountants are likely to be removed from the occupation list in the upcoming financial year. I mean we will find out in 2 days.


----------



## asadkhalid

LondonChen said:


> A friend from Perth told me today that accountants are likely to be removed from the occupation list in the upcoming financial year. I mean we will find out in 2 days.




I hope your friend is wrong. I really hope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

Me too! Apparently for the time being, 189 is the best pathway to PR in terms of process time and flexibility. I haven't had the chance to have another crack at IELTS. I would be so gutted if it was to be removed.


----------



## andreyx108b

LondonChen said:


> A friend from Perth told me today that accountants are likely to be removed from the occupation list in the upcoming financial year. I mean we will find out in 2 days.




Is he minister of immigration? Senior DIBP official? Then i will say he does not know, hundreds of such are online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

andreyx108b said:


> Is he minister of immigration? Senior DIBP official? Then i will say he does not know, hundreds of such are online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neither, he is a migration agent.


----------



## asadkhalid

In my last convo with Hon Peter Dutton, he said accountants are definitely there. 


Kidding..  no one knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

Is anyone currently working to achieve the superior English level? Any tips/advice/feedback please?

IELTS General or PTE Academic? 

I need superior English result in order to obtain 75 points. Ugh!


----------



## asadkhalid

From a personal experience, PTE is way easier to score 20 points. You just need to get a hang of the format, since there are too many types of questions unlike IELTS. But it's always easier to crack it than IELTS. I had 7.5 in IELTS and i was reluctant on going for PTE since i was familiar with IELTS, but going for PTE was definitely a good decision for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

asadkhalid said:


> From a personal experience, PTE is way easier to score 20 points. You just need to get a hang of the format, since there are too many types of questions unlike IELTS. But it's always easier to crack it than IELTS. I had 7.5 in IELTS and i was reluctant on going for PTE since i was familiar with IELTS, but going for PTE was definitely a good decision for me. :rant:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly how I feel about PTE. As I have previously sat for IELTS Academic for assessment. I got 8s in Reading, Listening and Speaking, but Writing disappointed me with a 7.5. 

I am unfamiliar with PTE hence always feeling a bit reluctant. But well done on scoring 20 points in English! How should I prepare for PTE Asad? :fencing:


----------



## asadkhalid

Well i started off with going through the book by Macmillan. It has four practice papers. You'll learn about the type of questions there are aswell, format and stuff. 
After that, i just went through youtube videos for specific sections. Surprisingly there are alot of material and videos for it.

When you do the practice paper, your first reaction would be that it is much more difficult than IELTS, but in reality the marking is lenient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

asadkhalid said:


> Well i started off with going through the book by Macmillan. It has four practice papers. You'll learn about the type of questions there are aswell, format and stuff.
> After that, i just went through youtube videos for specific sections. Surprisingly there are alot of material and videos for it.
> 
> When you do the practice paper, your first reaction would be that it is much more difficult than IELTS, but in reality the marking is lenient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your study tips generously, I think you have just successfully persuaded me into PTE. I will make a start tomorrow :typing:

What's your points if you don't mind me asking. Have you lodged an EOI?


----------



## asadkhalid

LondonChen said:


> Thanks for sharing your study tips generously, I think you have just successfully persuaded me into PTE. I will make a start tomorrow :typing:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your points if you don't mind me asking. Have you lodged an EOI?




No problem at all. All the best! I'm sure you won't regret this decision. 

I'm at 70+5. I updated my points mid of May-17.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonChen

asadkhalid said:


> No problem at all. All the best! I'm sure you won't regret this decision.
> 
> I'm at 70+5. I updated my points mid of May-17.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You too! Best of luck! The invite is making its way to your doorstep lane:


----------



## asadkhalid

LondonChen said:


> You too! Best of luck! The invite is making its way to your doorstep lane:




 Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajagrm

Accountant on SOL or MLTSSL

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## abishma

rajagrm said:


> Accountant on SOL or MLTSSL
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850




Good to see Accountant in the list. Next question is occupation ceiling.


----------



## Darshana

abishma said:


> Good to see Accountant in the list. Next question is occupation ceiling.


Does this mean it is not eligible for 190??


----------



## abishma

Darshana said:


> Does this mean it is not eligible for 190??




I guess each province will announce their 190 program separately, similar to what VIC announced few days back


----------



## Darshana

abishma said:


> I guess each province will announce their 190 program separately, similar to what VIC announced few days back


That, I agree... But my question was, doesn't it have to be in the overall short term list to be on the individual state list


----------



## Abood

rajagrm said:


> Accountant on SOL or MLTSSL
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850




Old news! More importantly is the ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

rajagrm said:


> Accountant on SOL or MLTSSL
> 
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850




Of course it will be! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajagrm

Abood said:


> Old news! More importantly is the ceiling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, when can we expect ceiling information ? By any chance tomorrow ?


----------



## andreyx108b

rajagrm said:


> Sir, when can we expect ceiling information ? By any chance tomorrow ?




3-5th more likely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajagrm

andreyx108b said:


> 3-5th more likely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Audrey


----------



## winnie1991

guys, now that the sol 2017-18 is out. Is 75 for taxation accountant enough to be invited in Jul or Aug invitation rounds? Thanks


----------



## NB

winnie1991 said:


> guys, now that the sol 2017-18 is out. Is 75 for taxation accountant enough to be invited in Jul or Aug invitation rounds? Thanks


Let the quotas also be announced 

Cheers


----------



## Rab nawaz

Is everyone ready for a typo mistake.����


----------



## Mohamed785

Hi all, 

Does US CMA or US CPA can add points to the EOI.

I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Management Accountant On April 17, any chance to get an invitation?

Thanks


----------



## mumbaica3456

Mohamed785 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does US CMA or US CPA can add points to the EOI.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Management Accountant On April 17, any chance to get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks



Hi Mohamed,

CMA/CPA degrees hold equal number of points as BCom. So no value add there except it can help ur skill assessment done smoother.

EOI with 65 has no chance of getting through. Since last year for 70 pointers the waiting has been over 6 months... So pls provide ur points breakup so that forum guys can help u improve ur points.


----------



## Abood

Mohamed785 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does US CMA or US CPA can add points to the EOI.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Management Accountant On April 17, any chance to get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks




It won't add anything! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohamed785

mumbaica3456 said:


> Hi Mohamed,
> 
> CMA/CPA degrees hold equal number of points as BCom. So no value add there except it can help ur skill assessment done smoother.
> 
> EOI with 65 has no chance of getting through. Since last year for 70 pointers the waiting has been over 6 months... So pls provide ur points breakup so that forum guys can help u improve ur points.


Thanks for your reply.
I've got 65 points as below:

Age: 30 points - just turned 32!
Language:10 points - Ielts Academic 7.5
Educational Qualification: 15 points - BCom.
Experience: 10 points- 5+ years.

Any Idea how can I increase them?

Thank you


----------



## asadkhalid

Mohamed785 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've got 65 points as below:
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30 points - just turned 32!
> 
> Language:10 points - Ielts Academic 7.5
> 
> Educational Qualification: 15 points - BCom.
> 
> Experience: 10 points- 5+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Idea how can I increase them?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Mohamed785 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I've got 65 points as below:
> 
> Age: 30 points - just turned 32!
> Language:10 points - Ielts Academic 7.5
> Educational Qualification: 15 points - BCom.
> Experience: 10 points- 5+ years.
> 
> Any Idea how can I increase them?
> 
> Thank you


Take PTE or IELTS general. IELTS Academic is needed for the Skills Assessment (a score of 7 in each of RLSW). However, you can use a different IELTS test for points. This could be a good option if you easily scored 8 in listening and speaking but struggled with reading or writing. Reading and writing are much easier in the IELTS general test than the academic test. I haven't taken PTE but many people on this forum say that PTE is easier than IELTS. As you are familiar with the IELTS test you might want to try IELTS general first and then try PTE, or you could just switch to PTE now.


----------



## mumbaica3456

jontymorgan said:


> Mohamed785 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I've got 65 points as below:
> 
> Age: 30 points - just turned 32!
> Language:10 points - Ielts Academic 7.5
> Educational Qualification: 15 points - BCom.
> Experience: 10 points- 5+ years.
> 
> Any Idea how can I increase them?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Take PTE or IELTS general. IELTS Academic is needed for the Skills Assessment (a score of 7 in each of RLSW). However, you can use a different IELTS test for points. This could be a good option if you easily scored 8 in listening and speaking but struggled with reading or writing. Reading and writing are much easier in the IELTS general test than the academic test. I haven't taken PTE but many people on this forum say that PTE is easier than IELTS. As you are familiar with the IELTS test you might want to try IELTS general first and then try PTE, or you could j us ugt switch to PTE now.
Click to expand...


Ielts general is not considered for points. Only academic is considered. And yes pte is supposed to be easier than Ielts. Again ur age points will reduce to 25...so u cn think abt partner 5 points if you both are in same profession or atleast same profession by master code (2211) (for eg. You can be external auditor and she can be general accountant and that's fine) or another option is naati (language translation test) (a little complicated method, please Google naati, visit its website and get info).


----------



## ykhawaja

mumbaica3456 said:


> Ielts general is not considered for points. Only academic is considered. And yes pte is supposed to be easier than Ielts. Again ur age points will reduce to 25...so u cn think abt partner 5 points if you both are in same profession or atleast same profession by master code (2211) (for eg. You can be external auditor and she can be general accountant and that's fine) or another option is naati (language translation test) (a little complicated method, please Google naati, visit its website and get info).


Ielts general is considered for migration points. However we need Ielts Academic/Professional Year or PTE for positive skill assessment. For the sake of migration points you can take ielts general, as you already have gotten the desired ielts academic result of 7 each.


----------



## jontymorgan

mumbaica3456 said:


> Ielts general is not considered for points. Only academic is considered. And yes pte is supposed to be easier than Ielts. Again ur age points will reduce to 25...so u cn think abt partner 5 points if you both are in same profession or atleast same profession by master code (2211) (for eg. You can be external auditor and she can be general accountant and that's fine) or another option is naati (language translation test) (a little complicated method, please Google naati, visit its website and get info).


IELTS General is considered for points but not for the Skills Assessment. I got my 190 visa with 9,9,8.5,7.5 in IELTS Academic for my Skills Assessment and 9,9,9,8.5 in IELTS General for 20 points.


----------



## kinger

Hi all,
Is there any latest information about which state has opened the accountant (G) category under 190..


----------



## Rab nawaz

kinger said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any latest information about which state has opened the accountant (G) category under 190..


Yes bring 80+5 with Superior English and get it in 1 week.


----------



## kinger

Rab nawaz said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> Is there any latest information about which state has opened the accountant (G) category under 190..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bring 80+5 with Superior English and get it in 1 week.
Click to expand...

Never thought of the situation could be like this one day...

Feeling helpless


----------



## Rab nawaz

kinger said:


> Never thought of the situation could be like this one day...
> 
> Feeling helpless


I dont have big hopes anymore even the occupational ceiling will come 5000 still if they gonna move cut offs 1 day per 108 invites or 98 invites most of the candidate will be hanging in the air on the top of that double invites, closing state sponsorship and treating 10 points of english like a minority will be enough to push the points upto 75 or 80.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> I dont have big hopes anymore even the occupational ceiling will come 5000 still if they gonna move cut offs 1 day per 108 invites or 98 invites most of the candidate will be hanging in the air on the top of that double invites, closing state sponsorship and treating 10 points of english like a minority will be enough to push the points upto 75 or 80.




Bro be positive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinger

Hi helpies,
Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sumitsagar

489 invites are not issued in Accounting and Auditing categories because of an excessive amount of applicants in 189,190 categories. But if the cutoff is moved to 75,80 in future rounds and there are not enough applicants with that many points . there might be a possibility that some of the invites will go to 489 visa.

I think I am providing right inform anyone please comment if otherwise. thanks.




kinger said:


> Hi helpies,
> Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
> Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## asadkhalid

If the cut off is moved to 75/80 wouldn't that only happen if the number of applicants with this much points would fill the required quota.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

kinger said:


> Hi helpies,
> Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
> Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello Kinger, 

I have submitted my EOI for 489FS 65+10 Points as General accountant in September 2016 and no luck as they are not inviting 489 Family sponsor for pro-rata occupations. 

No luck in following EOI's for me 

65+10 (489 Family Sponsor)
65+5 (190 NSW)
65 ( 189 Visa)

I hope this helps


----------



## asadkhalid

auzziedream said:


> Hello Kinger,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 489FS 65+10 Points as General accountant in September 2016 and no luck as they are not inviting 489 Family sponsor for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> 
> 
> No luck in following EOI's for me
> 
> 
> 
> 65+10 (489 Family Sponsor)
> 
> 65+5 (190 NSW)
> 
> 65 ( 189 Visa)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps




That's sad. I was just thinking of applying for 489FS with 70 base points. 

Now I think it would be pretty useless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

asadkhalid said:


> That's sad. I was just thinking of applying for 489FS with 70 base points.
> 
> Now I think it would be pretty useless.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My migration agent is saying that they might change 489 policy for pro-rata occupation this year. 

I suggest you to go ahead and submit your EOI. Who knows what god has planned for everyone


----------



## kinger

auzziedream said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi helpies,
> Kindly update when is the chance of getting an invitation for 489 regional family sponsored visa with 65+ 10 points under accountant general.
> Eoi filed with updated points in july 2017.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Kinger,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for 489FS 65+10 Points as General accountant in September 2016 and no luck as they are not inviting 489 Family sponsor for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> No luck in following EOI's for me
> 
> 65+10 (489 Family Sponsor)
> 65+5 (190 NSW)
> 65 ( 189 Visa)
> 
> I hope this helps
Click to expand...

Hi mate,

Kindly explain what exactly is the prorata..


----------



## zaback21

kinger said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Kindly explain what exactly is the prorata..


This will answer most of your questions: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html


----------



## auzziedream

kinger said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Kindly explain what exactly is the prorata..


Hello, 

Pro-rata occupations are those for which there are more eligible EOIs being lodged than there are places available in the occupational ceiling. Invitations are limited in each round, which results in higher minimum points and/or longer waiting times for an invitation.
Occupations listed on the pro-rata list are still experiencing difficulties, particularly Accountants and Auditors, certain IT-related occupations and some engineering specialisations:
Accountants and Auditors - these occupations currently require 70 points for an invitation and waiting time is 3-6 months.

Ref: gofast . com


----------



## auzziedream

gofastvisa . com/blog/march-2017-skillselect-invitation-rounds-state-nomination


----------



## kinger

zaback21 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> Kindly explain what exactly is the prorata..
> 
> 
> 
> This will answer most of your questions: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
Click to expand...

Hello mate,
Marvelous work done by you brother. It can solve all the queries of the person.

One thing i would like to ask that if the cut off point in future comes down to 75 then as per prorata if my points are 65+10 under 489 , then also i will not get the invite?


----------



## kinger

Another query, Is EOI automatically 
gets updated if one person experience is getting more than 5 years, OR it is manually updated by the applicant himself?


----------



## zaback21

kinger said:


> Hello mate,
> Marvelous work done by you brother. It can solve all the queries of the person.
> 
> One thing i would like to ask that if the cut off point in future comes down to 75 then as per prorata if my points are 65+10 under 489 , then also i will not get the invite?


Cut-off points is in general 70 not 75, but 489 won't get invited in pro rata occupations. You need 70 points for 189 and then it's a long long wait like 7-12 months or may be more. It might even go 75 soon.



kinger said:


> Another query, Is EOI automatically
> gets updated if one person experience is getting more than 5 years, OR it is manually updated by the applicant himself?


Automatically. You should leave the *To Date* blank as explained in that thread.


----------



## kinger

zaback21 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> Marvelous work done by you brother. It can solve all the queries of the person.
> 
> One thing i would like to ask that if the cut off point in future comes down to 75 then as per prorata if my points are 65+10 under 489 , then also i will not get the invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Cut-off points is in general 70 not 75, but 489 won't get invited in pro rata occupations. You need 70 points for 189 and then it's a long long wait like 7-12 months or may be more. It might even go 75 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another query, Is EOI automatically
> gets updated if one person experience is getting more than 5 years, OR it is manually updated by the applicant himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatically. You should leave the *To Date* blank as explained in that thread.
Click to expand...

I have my migration agent, i have to ask him if he had left the TO DATE column blank or not.

Thanks mate. Cheers


----------



## kinger

kinger said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> Kindly explain what exactly is the prorata..
> 
> 
> 
> This will answer most of your questions: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello mate,
> Marvelous work done by you brother. It can solve all the queries of the person.
> 
> One thing i would like to ask that if the cut off point in future comes down to 75 then as per prorata if my points are 65+10 under 489 , then also i will not get the invite?
Click to expand...




kinger said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello mate,
> Marvelous work done by you brother. It can solve all the queries of the person.
> 
> One thing i would like to ask that if the cut off point in future comes down to 75 then as per prorata if my points are 65+10 under 489 , then also i will not get the invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Cut-off points is in general 70 not 75, but 489 won't get invited in pro rata occupations. You need 70 points for 189 and then it's a long long wait like 7-12 months or may be more. It might even go 75 soon.
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another query, Is EOI automatically
> gets updated if one person experience is getting more than 5 years, OR it is manually updated by the applicant himself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Automatically. You should leave the *To Date* blank as explained in that thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have my migration agent, i have to ask him if he had left the TO DATE column blank or not.
> 
> Thanks mate. Cheers
Click to expand...

k
Is right to say that, 489 subclass will not get invitation regardless of the points it has in prorata condition.


----------



## zaback21

kinger said:


> k
> Is right to say that, 489 subclass will not get invitation regardless of the points it has in prorata condition.


Yes. Only 189 and 190 works for pro rata occupations.


----------



## kinger

zaback21 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> k
> Is right to say that, 489 subclass will not get invitation regardless of the points it has in prorata condition.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Only 189 and 190 works for pro rata occupations.
Click to expand...

Sir i dont understand a bit..

Y is it so if some one has 75 points with 489 subclass.. y dont he will get an invite if the cut off is 70 for accountant..


----------



## md90

kinger said:


> Sir i dont understand a bit..
> 
> Y is it so if some one has 75 points with 489 subclass.. y dont he will get an invite if the cut off is 70 for accountant..


The 70 cut off is for 189 visa which means those people have 70+5 and 70+10. Given the demand/sponsorship in those areas is far less than the occupational ceiling the sponsorship still generally gets filled up by people with 70 points under 189. It's hard to see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## zaback21

kinger said:


> Sir i dont understand a bit..
> 
> Y is it so if some one has 75 points with 489 subclass.. y dont he will get an invite if the cut off is 70 for accountant..


Well 75 points is basically 65+10. So, 5 short of 70 cut-off points anyway. Also for the purpose of mentioning points here, only 189 points is usually talked about since everybody can add +5 and +10 next to their points , meaning everybody is on the same page anyway.

+5 and +10 only works for non pro rata occupations where lets say one has 55 points and gets state sponsorship and thus have 60 minm to apply for visa in 190 or 50 points with 489 regional sponsorship allowing them to submit visa at 60 points. For anything above 60, the +5 and +10 basically has no use other than the invite cos one already has enough to lodge visa.


----------



## handyjohn

Actually some migration agents are also confused on 489 family sponsored. Some say that as per border website the 489 will only be invited when invitations left after 189 so let's suppose in an invitation round they clear all 75's then people with 65+10 will be invited and then 70. 
But some of them say that first all 189 lodgers will be invited from top to bottom 60 points and then if invitations still left then 489 will be accomodated which will never happen in prorata occupations. 
In my view, as a person mentioned that he/she is waiting with 65+10 since September then the second theory seems correct because cutoff was 70 last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

handyjohn said:


> Actually some migration agents are also confused on 489 family sponsored. Some say that as per border website the 489 will only be invited when invitations left after 189 so let's suppose in an invitation round they clear all 75's then people with 65+10 will be invited and then 70.
> But some of them say that first all 189 lodgers will be invited from top to bottom 60 points and then if invitations still left then 489 will be accomodated which will never happen in prorata occupations.
> In my view, as a person mentioned that he/she is waiting with 65+10 since September then the second theory seems correct because cutoff was 70 last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the 2nd theory. 


> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*


----------



## md90

zaback21 said:


> It's the 2nd theory.


Not according to what I've read. Nominations are first but the state or territory still picks highest points and that at the moment is 70. See below from the website (https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled)

Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
all other applications.


----------



## zaback21

md90 said:


> Not according to what I've read. Nominations are first but the state or territory still picks highest points and that at the moment is 70. See below from the website (https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled)
> 
> Since 1 July 2017, processing priorities (with highest priority listed first) are:
> applications from people who are sponsored under the RSMS programme
> applications from people who are sponsored under the ENS programme
> applications from people who are nominated by a state or territory government agency
> applications from people who have nominated an occupation on the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) - Schedule 1 in effect since 1 July 2017
> all other applications.


That's visa processing priority not EOI selection priority. Plus 189 and 190 is totally separate.


----------



## andreyx108b

asadkhalid said:


> If the cut off is moved to 75/80 wouldn't that only happen if the number of applicants with this much points would fill the required quota.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thats right, not required but available rather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

Fingers crossed for this very crucial week, hopefully we end up getting at least 3000 invites under 189. My sense would be that if there are 3000 invites, the cut-offs after a couple of months should start touching 70. If its 2500 or under, as has happened the last 2 fiscals, the cut-offs would not budge under 75 but the movement for the 75 pointers would be significant unlike what was happening for 70 pointers, where just a day's movement was happening per round since January rounds.

Apparently the feedback on PTE is that people are not anymore able to walk away with 8 bands each as easily, not sure how true, but if thats true, cut-offs should start to see a drop, but I won't hold my breath on that!

Reasons for 2500(+) invites:
Overall number of invites remain constant as last year
Over 200 occupations dropped from the SoL list, so additional invites need to be adjusted somewhere
457 dropped off

Reasons for 2500(+) invites not happening:
Its a flagged occupation
Trades remain high in demand, drop in number of occupations would very likely be adjusted with trades, nurses etc not accounting

My strong feeling says, there wont be any additions to 2500, so the best shot would be 2500 which means 75 cut-offs could very well be here to stay. Another strong sense, Ex Auditor could go up to 1700-2000 invites from 1413.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> Fingers crossed for this very crucial week, hopefully we end up getting at least 3000 invites under 189. My sense would be that if there are 3000 invites, the cut-offs after a couple of months should start touching 70. If its 2500 or under, as has happened the last 2 fiscals, the cut-offs would not budge under 75 but the movement for the 75 pointers would be significant unlike what was happening for 70 pointers, where just a day's movement was happening per round since January rounds.
> 
> Apparently the feedback on PTE is that people are not anymore able to walk away with 8 bands each as easily, not sure how true, but if thats true, cut-offs should start to see a drop, but I won't hold my breath on that!
> 
> Reasons for 2500(+) invites:
> Overall number of invites remain constant as last year
> Over 200 occupations dropped from the SoL list, so additional invites need to be adjusted somewhere
> 457 dropped off
> 
> Reasons for 2500(+) invites not happening:
> Its a flagged occupation
> Trades remain high in demand, drop in number of occupations would very likely be adjusted with trades, nurses etc not accounting
> 
> My strong feeling says, there wont be any additions to 2500, so the best shot would be 2500 which means 75 cut-offs could very well be here to stay. Another strong sense, Ex Auditor could go up to 1700-2000 invites from 1413.


Ceiling doesnt matter at all untill and unless they will let us know how come the cut offs are moving 2 hours or 1day per round on the top of that its been ages states are simply ignoring every single candidate with 10 points of English so all of them are joining 189 club. There is 8 months monster backlog and I am unable to understand how come they will chase those cut offs when there are thousands of candidates waiting for months and years and if the cut offs are gonna move in the same way in that case even 5000 ceiling will do nothing.


----------



## zaback21

Rab nawaz said:


> Ceiling doesnt matter at all untill and unless they will let us know how come the cut offs are moving 2 hours or 1day per round on the top of that its been ages states are simply ignoring every single candidate with 10 points of English so all of them are joining 189 club. There is 8 months monster backlog and I am unable to understand how come they will chase those cut offs when there are thousands of candidates waiting for months and years and if the cut offs are gonna move in the same way in that case even 5000 ceiling will do nothing.


Ceiling does matter. Its 70 pointers which is moving few hours, 75+ guys are not waiting.

They will not clear any backlog cos it's not their concern to clear anything. They will invite based on the no. of places available and select the highest ranking candidates whether the cut-off goes 75, 80 or 85 based on no of applicants points.


----------



## handyjohn

Slow movement of cutoff date was primarily due to multiple eoi issue. If by any chance DIBP develop any arrangement to tackle this, Approximately 700-1000 slots will be added in pool otherwise be ready for 75-80 in this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

handyjohn said:


> Slow movement of cutoff date was primarily due to multiple eoi issue. If by any chance DIBP develop any arrangement to tackle this, Approximately 700-1000 slots will be added in pool otherwise be ready for 75-80 in this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sad truth and it is an incredibly easy thing to do by checking the skills assessment number and removing the duplicates. But DIBP doesn't care.


----------



## Rab nawaz

zaback21 said:


> Ceiling does matter. Its 70 pointers which is moving few hours, 75+ guys are not waiting.
> 
> They will not clear any backlog cos it's not their concern to clear anything. They will invite based on the no. of places available and select the highest ranking candidates whether the cut-off goes 75, 80 or 85 based on no of applicants points.


Thats what i was saying when they wont clear any backlog more and more 70s will be added and in few months 70s will be new 65s and once the backlog will keep expanding it wont stop on 75s or 80 untill and unless they will let us know how exactly these cut offs are moving that way. The struggle of extra points will crush onshore students on the spot and the profit will be in billions especially when it comes to new study visas, Pte, ielts, PY, Naati, and many other sources of milking money from international students. I reckon you arnt onshore students so you have no idea how they are slow poisning international students every single day.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats what i was saying when they wont clear any backlog more and more 70s will be added and in few months 70s will be new 65s and once the backlog will keep expanding it wont stop on 75s or 80 untill and unless they will let us know how exactly these cut offs are moving that way. The struggle of extra points will crush onshore students on the spot and the profit will be in billions especially when it comes to new study visas, Pte, ielts, PY, Naati, and many other sources of milking money from international students. I reckon you arnt onshore students so you have no idea how they are slow poisning international students every single day.




I think the trend will be 20 points for English and experience. So onshore applicants will leave to their home country gaining experience and then try to return to Australia. The trend seems to be 75 for accountants, and I highly doubt that fresh graduates can achieve it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats what i was saying when they wont clear any backlog more and more 70s will be added and in few months 70s will be new 65s and once the backlog will keep expanding it wont stop on 75s or 80 untill and unless they will let us know how exactly these cut offs are moving that way. The struggle of extra points will crush onshore students on the spot and the profit will be in billions especially when it comes to new study visas, Pte, ielts, PY, Naati, and many other sources of milking money from international students. I reckon you arnt onshore students so you have no idea how they are slow poisning international students every single day.


They already explained highest points first. How does that not tell you how the cut-off dates are moving.

Accounting is already a flagged occupation and oversubscribed too. I studied in Australia and have quite a lot of family members so I know.

Plus unis didn't asked anyone to come to Australia for PR but study. Coming here for PR and not study and then getting disappointed won't help much. No one is poisoning international students. Australia need trade workers, nurses and other skilled workers not accountants. Accounting getting 3000 quota is actually surprising considering Aus don't need any Accountants as there are way too many Accountant PR with no jobs.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey just wanted to know that does occupational ceiling/pro rata occupation also apply to 190 visas or just for 189 and 489 family sponsor.


----------



## zaback21

ykhawaja said:


> Hey just wanted to know that does occupational ceiling/pro rata occupation also apply to 190 visas or just for 189 and 489 family sponsor.


Ceilings only apply to 189 I think. It doesn't apply to 190. Don't remember about 489 but I think both 489 and 190 comes from the states quota (states don't exactly have a quota and can invite as much as they want) and hence not from the ceiling.


----------



## ykhawaja

zaback21 said:


> Ceilings only apply to 189 I think. It doesn't apply to 190. Don't remember about 489 but I think both 489 and 190 comes from the states quota (states don't exactly have a quota and can invite as much as they want) and hence not from the ceiling.


Hypothetically speaking I can still get an invite with 65 points for Finance Manager then if I apply for 190 visa.

30 points for age
15 points for education
5 points for Australian Study
5 points for regional study
5 points for PY
5 Points for 190 State sponsorship.

Just in case I am not able to get the score in english requirement.?


----------



## zaback21

ykhawaja said:


> Hypothetically speaking I can still get an invite with 65 points for Finance Manager then if I apply for 190 visa.
> 
> 30 points for age
> 15 points for education
> 5 points for Australian Study
> 5 points for regional study
> 5 points for PY
> 5 Points for 190 State sponsorship.
> 
> Just in case I am not able to get the score in english requirement.?


Yes any state other than NSW 190 for 60+5 points.


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> Hypothetically speaking I can still get an invite with 65 points for Finance Manager then if I apply for 190 visa.
> 
> 30 points for age
> 15 points for education
> 5 points for Australian Study
> 5 points for regional study
> 5 points for PY
> 5 Points for 190 State sponsorship.
> 
> Just in case I am not able to get the score in english requirement.?


Yes, you can potentially qualify for Finance Manager with 55 + 5 points. However, many states have very specific residency, experience and/or job offer requirements for 190 visas so check their criteria carefully. 

For example in 2016-17, VIC and QLD only accepted invitations from PhD graduates from the state, TAS required a job offer, and SA had residency requirements (if on-shore) and 3 years of experience. NSW did not have Finance Manager on their list.


----------



## ykhawaja

Thanks for the reply. According to migration tas website



International student graduates in Tasmania are not required to include a job offer with the application because they can use their professional and personal networks to help them find employment.


Therefore if you have graduated from UTAS with a master of professional accounting specialization of 2 years, then job offer is not required?


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> Thanks for the reply. According to migration tas website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International student graduates in Tasmania are not required to include a job offer with the application because they can use their professional and personal networks to help them find employment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore if you have graduated from UTAS with a master of professional accounting specialization of 2 years, then job offer is not required?




For finance manager, your must need post qualification experience for positive assessment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

For finance manager, your must need post qualification experience for positive assessment 

Is this specified somewhere. Unfortunately I can not post any link since I am new. If there is evidence of this , could you please direct me to it. Secondly what about occupations such as external auditor or management/tax accountant. Do you need work experience or job offer if opting of 190 state visa Tasmania if you have graduated from utas . It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> Thanks for the reply. According to migration tas website
> 
> International student graduates in Tasmania are not required to include a job offer with the application because they can use their professional and personal networks to help them find employment.
> 
> Therefore if you have graduated from UTAS with a master of professional accounting specialization of 2 years, then job offer is not required?


Yes, with Tasmania you can qualify through study instead of a job offer. You must have studied on-site in TAS for at least one academic year. You also must be currently living in TAS. However, these are the MINIMUM requirements for applying. On the 190 visa forum there have been several people who have met the minimum requirements and applied but did not receive an invitation. The TAS website says:

_Please note that meeting any of the above mentioned nomination requirements does not guarantee that your application will be successful.
_
_Every application for visa nomination is assessed individually with a focus on your ability to address a number of assessment criteria, including:

- your ability to meet the minimum requirements
- the demand for your particular skills and expertise and your ability to find work in Tasmania
- the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience -including any specialist capabilities that meets the needs of Tasmania’s labour market
- your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Tasmania with a view to your prospects for long-term settlement in the state._

If you are going to apply to TAS you may want to consult with an agent specialising in this state to determine what is typically needed to get an invitation rather than the minimum required to file an application.


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> For finance manager, your must need post qualification experience for positive assessment
> 
> Is this specified somewhere. Unfortunately I can not post any link since I am new. If there is evidence of this , could you please direct me to it. Secondly what about occupations such as external auditor or management/tax accountant. Do you need work experience or job offer if opting of 190 state visa Tasmania if you have graduated from utas . It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]



For internal auditor and finance manager, assessment bodies require post qualification experience for assessment but no experience is required for external auditor, general accountant, management accountant and taxation accountant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUStraliaExpat093

Hi all,

Just want to ask, for vetting of course qualification. 

Do we have to write down the course outline/syllabus for the specific module that we will be doing in points form? How do we 'prove' that what we have written is correct and true? Do we need some supporting documents to prove the course outline that we have written?

Also, do we have to write down the course syllabus for other 'non-relevant' module. Like for example, do I have to write the course outline for Programming module even though I am applying for General Accountant?

Thanks!


----------



## Sky123

Hey Guys,

I have attained 90 each in PTE which increases my points to 80. When is the next invitation round for 189 and 190? Someone told me that delays in invitation can be expected because the quota for accountants for monthly invitation rounds has not been decided yet. Is that true? Do you reckon I will get an invitation in July?


----------



## andreyx108b

Sky123 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have attained 90 each in PTE which increases my points to 80. When is the next invitation round for 189 and 190? Someone told me that delays in invitation can be expected because the quota for accountants for monthly invitation rounds has not been decided yet. Is that true? Do you reckon I will get an invitation in July?




189 is on the 12th July. 

Sc190 has no rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samk315

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and looking for some clarification on 190 visa
I've submitted EOI in Skill Select for NSW, My concern here is do I have any other action from my end...like filling some application form for that state or So??
I am confused, please help me out.

TIA


----------



## muz068

ykhawaja said:


> Thanks for the reply. According to migration tas website
> 
> 
> mate you can get skill assessment as a finance manager without experience. Secondly, I believe that you are getting confused - you can get state sponsored from Tasmania even if you are a General accountant, taxation accountant, management accountant , external auditor. You don't need to get skill assessment as finance manager to get sponsorship from Tasmania. Please relax and don't panic.
> 
> One more thing guys , now Tasmania won't sponsor graduates who have just completed one year degree. From Jan 2018 graduates will need to study at least 2 years. Beware!!!
> Listen mate you can get skill assessment as a finance manager without experience. Secondly, I believe that you are getting confused - you can get state sponsored from Tasmania even if you are a General accountant, taxation accountant, management accountant , external auditor. You don't need to get skill assessment as finance manager to get sponsorship from Tasmania. Please relax and don't panic.
> 
> One more thing guys , now Tasmania won't sponsor graduates who have just completed one year degree. From Jan 2018 graduates will need to study at least 2 years. Beware!!!
> 
> International student graduates in Tasmania are not required to include a job offer with the application because they can use their professional and personal networks to help them find employment.
> 
> 
> Therefore if you have graduated from UTAS with a master of professional accounting specialization of 2 years, then job offer is not required?


mate you can get skill assessment as a finance manager without experience. Secondly, I believe that you are getting confused - you can get state sponsored from Tasmania even if you are a General accountant, taxation accountant, management accountant , external auditor. You don't need to get skill assessment as finance manager to get sponsorship from Tasmania. Please relax and don't panic. 

One more thing guys , now Tasmania won't sponsor graduates who have just completed one year degree. From Jan 2018 graduates will need to study at least 2 years. Beware!!!


----------



## Qasimkhan

muz068 said:


> mate you can get skill assessment as a finance manager without experience. Secondly, I believe that you are getting confused - you can get state sponsored from Tasmania even if you are a General accountant, taxation accountant, management accountant , external auditor. You don't need to get skill assessment as finance manager to get sponsorship from Tasmania. Please relax and don't panic.
> 
> One more thing guys , now Tasmania won't sponsor graduates who have just completed one year degree. From Jan 2018 graduates will need to study at least 2 years. Beware!!!


One year diploma study will offer you 489 , but for 190 you need 2 years degree.


----------



## muz068

Qasimkhan said:


> One year diploma study will offer you 489 , but for 190 you need 2 years degree.


Yes I are right . This will be effective from 1 Jan 2018. However those who graduate before 1 Jan can get Tas 190 SS even if they don't meet the residency criteria according to the revised fact sheet


----------



## magnet_larry

How powerful are the three accounting licensing bodies and universities in Oz? How much power do they really have in terms of their lobbying capability? I have heard that the reason that accountants which have been flagged for removal since time immemorial but still persist on being eligible for skilled migration is solely because of the combined lobbying efforts of ICAA/CPA/IPA and universities. Is that true at all?


----------



## zaback21

magnet_larry said:


> How powerful are the three accounting licensing bodies and universities in Oz? How much power do they really have in terms of their lobbying capability? I have heard that the reason that accountants which have been flagged for removal since time immemorial but still persist on being eligible for skilled migration is solely because of the combined lobbying efforts of ICAA/CPA/IPA and universities. Is that true at all?


They do have a lot of lobbying capability. But the most important reason is the education sector.

There are billions of dollars involved regarding unis and colleges to keep international students coming in and pay huge fees which will ultimately lead to PR. If Accounting is removed, unis and colleges will stand to lose and people might seek other countries. 

Aus don't want to lose on that and even if they don't need Accounting, they will still keep it in MLTSSL just and decrease the ceiling to such an extent that may be only 80+ people will be able to apply. This will still keep hopes among new students and education machine will keep on rolling.


----------



## Atul_CA

Hi Guys,
My first post. Been reading a lot on this forum and thanks to all of you who have been so very helpful.
I have applied in Accountant category for 189 with DOE being 23-5-17. I had also tagged 190 in the same EOI. However, on reading various forums and checking immitracker, I got the sense that there may not be too many applicants with 75 or more points awaiting an invite. I saw that there are less than 50 applicants on immitracker with 75 or more points awaiting invite. Not sure how good a sample immitracker is of the total population of applicants?
I also read that 190 (NSW) invites have been taking too long (8-12 months) for processing these days (vis-a-vis 189). Is this true?
Above reasons made me remove 190 from my EOI with the belief that I should expect an invite at most by August (if not in July). Not sure if I have made an error here. 
I am now thinking of submitting another EOI with just 190 (NSW) application. The thought behind this is that NSW has not yet started their invite process so nothing is probably going to happen by 26th July (2nd round of 189). By that time, I should also have clarity on Accountancy ceiling as well as my status for 189 invite. Please let me know if I should go ahead and submit another EOI with 190 with 75+5 points?

Finally, many suggest to go ahead with PCC and Medical if one is sure of getting an invite soon. Where do I stand in this respect? Should I also go ahead with this in July or wait for an invite first (given the uncertainty prevailing these days)?

Lots of queries here but I know the guys here are very helpful and will respond soon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Darshana

Atul_CA said:


> Hi Guys,
> My first post. Been reading a lot on this forum and thanks to all of you who have been so very helpful.
> I have applied in Accountant category for 189 with DOE being 23-5-17. I had also tagged 190 in the same EOI. However, on reading various forums and checking immitracker, I got the sense that there may not be too many applicants with 75 or more points awaiting an invite. I saw that there are less than 50 applicants on immitracker with 75 or more points awaiting invite. Not sure how good a sample immitracker is of the total population of applicants?
> I also read that 190 (NSW) invites have been taking too long (8-12 months) for processing these days (vis-a-vis 189). Is this true?
> Above reasons made me remove 190 from my EOI with the belief that I should expect an invite at most by August (if not in July). Not sure if I have made an error here.
> I am now thinking of submitting another EOI with just 190 (NSW) application. The thought behind this is that NSW has not yet started their invite process so nothing is probably going to happen by 26th July (2nd round of 189). By that time, I should also have clarity on Accountancy ceiling as well as my status for 189 invite. Please let me know if I should go ahead and submit another EOI with 190 with 75+5 points?
> 
> Finally, many suggest to go ahead with PCC and Medical if one is sure of getting an invite soon. Where do I stand in this respect? Should I also go ahead with this in July or wait for an invite first (given the uncertainty prevailing these days)?
> 
> Lots of queries here but I know the guys here are very helpful and will respond soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



If it is 75 points for 189 I think it's safe enough. You may indeed go ahead with your medicals and pcc. The backlog of 80 pointers won't be long enough. I believe you should clear in a Max of 3-4 calls (just my estimates)
Worst case, you can apply for 190 later on anyway.
Good luck with the your process


----------



## KDT16

Hi,

I also have submitted an EOI with 75 points for 189 and 75+5 for NSW 190. These were both on the same EOI and the EOI date is 9th June 2017. 

My question is, if I get invited by NSW will it freeze the EOI and make it impossible to be invited for the 189?

Thanks


----------



## awais_666

Hi guys just a quick Query

I have two assessments one is External auditor and other one is General accountant and I will be holding 75 points next week my issue is my visa will expire on the 2nd september 2017 and if before that i dont receive invite i need to leave or find alternate visa need your kind suggestions for best strategy to choose my points breakdown is below
age 30
superior english 20
education 15
australian bachelor degree 5
professional year in accounting 5(next week)

someone told me that professional year in accounting wont apply on the external auditor assessment, is it true?

thanks in advance


----------



## zaback21

Atul_CA said:


> Hi Guys,
> My first post. Been reading a lot on this forum and thanks to all of you who have been so very helpful.
> I have applied in Accountant category for 189 with DOE being 23-5-17. I had also tagged 190 in the same EOI. However, on reading various forums and checking immitracker, I got the sense that there may not be too many applicants with 75 or more points awaiting an invite. I saw that there are less than 50 applicants on immitracker with 75 or more points awaiting invite. Not sure how good a sample immitracker is of the total population of applicants?
> I also read that 190 (NSW) invites have been taking too long (8-12 months) for processing these days (vis-a-vis 189). Is this true?
> Above reasons made me remove 190 from my EOI with the belief that I should expect an invite at most by August (if not in July). Not sure if I have made an error here.
> I am now thinking of submitting another EOI with just 190 (NSW) application. The thought behind this is that NSW has not yet started their invite process so nothing is probably going to happen by 26th July (2nd round of 189). By that time, I should also have clarity on Accountancy ceiling as well as my status for 189 invite. Please let me know if I should go ahead and submit another EOI with 190 with 75+5 points?
> 
> Finally, many suggest to go ahead with PCC and Medical if one is sure of getting an invite soon. Where do I stand in this respect? Should I also go ahead with this in July or wait for an invite first (given the uncertainty prevailing these days)?
> 
> Lots of queries here but I know the guys here are very helpful and will respond soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


75 points will get you invite hopefully by July 26 if not July 12. Worst case scenario, 9 Aug. So, yes go ahead with PCC and do Medical close to your invite.

Also submit a new 190 NSW to keep as a backup with earlier DOE from today.


----------



## zaback21

KDT16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have submitted an EOI with 75 points for 189 and 75+5 for NSW 190. These were both on the same EOI and the EOI date is 9th June 2017.
> 
> My question is, if I get invited by NSW will it freeze the EOI and make it impossible to be invited for the 189?
> 
> Thanks


It's not quite like that. You get email from NSW asking you to submit documents and AUD 300 fee. After that they approve you and then it is locked. So, you can chose not to accept.

In any case, you will get invite most likely July 26 if not July 12. Worst case scenario, 9 Aug. So, yes go ahead with PCC and do Medical close to your invite and lodge Complete Applications.


----------



## zaback21

awais_666 said:


> Hi guys just a quick Query
> 
> I have two assessments one is External auditor and other one is General accountant and I will be holding 75 points next week my issue is my visa will expire on the 2nd september 2017 and if before that i dont receive invite i need to leave or find alternate visa need your kind suggestions for best strategy to choose my points breakdown is below
> age 30
> superior english 20
> education 15
> australian bachelor degree 5
> professional year in accounting 5(next week)
> 
> someone told me that professional year in accounting wont apply on the external auditor assessment, is it true?
> 
> thanks in advance


75 points will get you invite hopefully by July 26 if not July 12. Worst case scenario, 9 Aug. 

You don't need two invite for your PR. Just stick to Accounting and you should be fine. Get everything ready and apply for visa as soon as you get invite, then switch to automatic bridging visa.

So, yes go ahead with PCC and do Medical now and lodge Complete Application.


----------



## awais_666

zaback21 said:


> 75 points will get you invite hopefully by July 26 if not July 12. Worst case scenario, 9 Aug.
> 
> You don't need two invite for your PR. Just stick to Accounting and you should be fine. Get everything ready and apply for visa as soon as you get invite, then switch to automatic bridging visa.
> 
> So, yes go ahead with PCC and do Medical now and lodge Complete Application.


thanks for a quick reply ill keep my hopes high :music:


----------



## Dkaur

Hi Seniors,

I want to get my qualifications assessed from cpa. I have done bcom from Delhi university and PGDM from Delhi. I have submitted all the documents for Delhi university including syllabus but I don't have the syllabus for PGDM.What is the alternate for this as CPA is asking for the PGDM syllabus as well.Can we get a letter or something similar from the institute??

Regards
Dkaur


----------



## annaazn

Guys, do you know if Professional year in accounting can add 5pts to external auditor eoi, or just for general accountant only?


----------



## sanjay_nnn

*Accountant General 189 subclass*

Hello all,

I have 70 points for accountant general, EOI submitted in May'17.

What is the chance of getting invite in this July? Did anyone got invited with this score recently?

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## asadkhalid

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 70 points for accountant general, EOI submitted in May'17.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the chance of getting invite in this July? Did anyone got invited with this score recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sanjay




Getting invite in July 17 with 70 is impossible. We have a 6 to 7 months lag for 70 pointers. I am in a similar situation as yours. 

In july we should really expect only 75 above. Later we could have the 70 pointers getting invite from earliest EOI first. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 70 points for accountant general, EOI submitted in May'17.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the chance of getting invite in this July? Did anyone got invited with this score recently?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sanjay




Zero! Lucky if you get invited in Jan 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> Zero! Lucky if you get invited in Jan 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


246 days backlog and being a 70 pointer i dont think so even whole 2018 i wil have any chance for subclass 189. How come you forgot there were many rounds when per 102 invites had moved only 3 hours and now we have 246 days infront of us.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> 246 days backlog and being a 70 pointer i dont think so even whole 2018 i wil have any chance for subclass 189. How come you forgot there were many rounds when per 102 invites had moved only 3 hours and now we have 246 days infront of us.




This is the reason for telling him "lucky"! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Rab nawaz said:


> 246 days backlog and being a 70 pointer i dont think so even whole 2018 i wil have any chance for subclass 189. How come you forgot there were many rounds when per 102 invites had moved only 3 hours and now we have 246 days infront of us.




Yes.. thats the point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

What's the chances for External auditor. Eoi lodged in mid June. 70 points for 189 and 75+5 for Nsw 190. No experience and superior English. 

Thanks.


----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


> What's the chances for External auditor. Eoi lodged in mid June. 70 points for 189 and 75+5 for Nsw 190. No experience and superior English.
> 
> Thanks.


70 for 189
75+5 for 190?

Are you sure?


----------



## sumitsagar

Sorry typing error. It's 70 for 189.

70+5 for 190.

Thanks.


----------



## gr33nb0y

sumitsagar said:


> Sorry typing error. It's 70 for 189.
> 
> 70+5 for 190.
> 
> Thanks.


4-5 months


----------



## zaback21

sumitsagar said:


> What's the chances for External auditor. Eoi lodged in mid June. 70 points for 189 and 75+5 for Nsw 190. No experience and superior English.
> 
> Thanks.


It's hard to tell. It could be touch and go. If the ceiling is not increased you could miss out on 189.

And no one can tell you anything about state but themselves. Only state knows it.


----------



## andreyx108b

We just need to wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

*Work points*

Hello All, 

Could you please confirm if we can claim points for work experience without going for "Skilled Employment Assessment" if the migration agent is confident? 

My migration agent is saying that we will directly claim points for work experience without assessment. 

I have got my educations qualifications assesment as Management Accountant and now planning to claim points for work experience. 

Please advise.


----------



## wing

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could you please confirm if we can claim points for work experience without going for "Skilled Employment Assessment" if the migration agent is confident?
> 
> My migration agent is saying that we will directly claim points for work experience without assessment.
> 
> I have got my educations qualifications assesment as Management Accountant and now planning to claim points for work experience.
> 
> Please advise.


Your agent is correct. For accountant, skilled qualifications assessment is a mandatory threshold requirement, but employment assessment is not mandatory.


----------



## 65Points!

Starting a new thread for the new financial year. Please continue here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4-eoi-submitted-accountants.html#post12787706

Thanks


----------



## commie_rick

sumitsagar said:


> What's the chances for External auditor. Eoi lodged in mid June. 70 points for 189 and 75+5 for Nsw 190. No experience and superior English.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm an auditor with 70+5 , I was invited by nsw in feb


----------



## andreyx108b

Few hours left guys!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilaeez

Can anyone help me with this documentation for skill assessment .. as i recieved from CAANZ to submit for further processing 

--Confirmation of working hours for all employments - must be in official documentation..

How do i submit this?


----------



## Darshana

Ilaeez said:


> Can anyone help me with this documentation for skill assessment .. as i recieved from CAANZ to submit for further processing
> 
> --Confirmation of working hours for all employments - must be in official documentation..
> 
> How do i submit this?


Usually hours of work per week is mentioned in your employment contract


----------



## Darshana

andreyx108b said:


> Few hours left guys!)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't they usually release the occupation ceiling beforehand?? Very surprised not to see it yet


----------



## Ilaeez

Darshana said:


> Usually hours of work per week is mentioned in your employment contract


it wasnt mentioned for both employments , so do i request them for a special letter?


----------



## Darshana

Ilaeez said:


> it wasnt mentioned for both employments , so do i request them for a special letter?


Yes. You could do that. I'm sure they'll accept it as long as it is in the official letterhead and issued by an authorized person


----------



## Abood

Ilaeez said:


> it wasnt mentioned for both employments , so do i request them for a special letter?




Yes. May be an email from your HR to them would be enough. Just call icaa and confirm if an email is sufficient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Next invitation round is tomorrow. Does anyone know At what time are invites are normally sent? 

Hoping to get the ceiling information before that or at least will get some Idea from immi tracker about the movement of queue.


----------



## sumitsagar

hi, can you please share your points breakdown and whether you applied as an internal or external auditor.
thank you.


commie_rick said:


> I'm an auditor with 70+5 , I was invited by nsw in feb


----------



## zaback21

sumitsagar said:


> Next invitation round is tomorrow. Does anyone know At what time are invites are normally sent?
> 
> Hoping to get the ceiling information before that or at least will get some Idea from immi tracker about the movement of queue.


Invite is tonight 7:30 India time.


----------



## Rab nawaz

zaback21 said:


> Invite is tonight 7:30 India time.


You cant say nothing they dont care what they have mentioned there.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Hi guys,
I have been checking this thread for long long time and now is my first post.
I submitted my EOI on 31/12/2016 with 70 points. Seems like no hope for 70 pointers this financial year ???. I am now working on my PTE to get extra 10 points. Otherwise I need to wait next June to get 5 more points for my age. So depressed. It is weird that no information regarding the occupation ceiling? Hope we all can get good news.


----------



## zaback21

Rab nawaz said:


> You cant say nothing they dont care what they have mentioned there.


Sorry, I didn't get what you mean.


----------



## zaback21

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for long long time and now is my first post.
> I submitted my EOI on 31/12/2016 with 70 points. Seems like no hope for 70 pointers this financial year ???. I am now working on my PTE to get extra 10 points. Otherwise I need to wait next June to get 5 more points for my age. So depressed. It is weird that no information regarding the occupation ceiling? Hope we all can get good news.


31 Dec is not so far. No one can say if you will make it or not, but cut-off won't be 75 as not many can achieve that. You might have to wait 8-9 months for invite, that's the only thing I can see.


----------



## blackrider89

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for long long time and now is my first post.
> I submitted my EOI on 31/12/2016 with 70 points. Seems like no hope for 70 pointers this financial year ???. I am now working on my PTE to get extra 10 points. Otherwise I need to wait next June to get 5 more points for my age. So depressed. It is weird that no information regarding the occupation ceiling? Hope we all can get good news.


You can get five more points for experience for instance?

You stand a chance in the 2017-2018 financial year. When does your visa expire?


----------



## blackrider89

Having a couple of clients with 75 points lodged in May. Will update if any get invited this upcoming round.


----------



## Littleann

Did you apply for auditor on 31/12/16 as well as cut off for auditor is on 26/12


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

blackrider89 said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for long long time and now is my first post.
> I submitted my EOI on 31/12/2016 with 70 points. Seems like no hope for 70 pointers this financial year ???. I am now working on my PTE to get extra 10 points. Otherwise I need to wait next June to get 5 more points for my age. So depressed. It is weird that no information regarding the occupation ceiling? Hope we all can get good news.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get five more points for experience for instance?
> 
> You stand a chance in the 2017-2018 financial year. When does your visa expire?
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, 
I am only 24 atm, i got 5 points for work exp, 5 points for naati and 5 pt for py alr but seems like it is not enough with this current situation, i only have proficient english for ielts 7.5, that's why i decide to try pte to maximise my points. I willl be staying here for 1+ year.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

zaback21 said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have been checking this thread for long long time and now is my first post.
> I submitted my EOI on 31/12/2016 with 70 points. Seems like no hope for 70 pointers this financial year ???. I am now working on my PTE to get extra 10 points. Otherwise I need to wait next June to get 5 more points for my age. So depressed. It is weird that no information regarding the occupation ceiling? Hope we all can get good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 31 Dec is not so far. No one can say if you will make it or not, but cut-off won't be 75 as not many can achieve that. You might have to wait 8-9 months for invite, that's the only thing I can see.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate,
I have been waiting 7 months alr, I dont mind waiting longer as long as they still invite 70 pointers


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Littleann said:


> Did you apply for auditor on 31/12/16 as well as cut off for auditor is on 26/12


Sadly no mate, I got 1 year work experience just for accounting only and not sure if the py for accounting is applicable for auditor.


----------



## natali-new

So, 30 more min before start?


----------



## sumitsagar

anyone who gets invited please make sure to update immi tracker or create a case there if you don't have one. Will really help to analyse the current situation since dibp is lazy even to update the ceiling come first round in of invites.


----------



## Darshana

sumitsagar said:


> anyone who gets invited please make sure to update immi tracker or create a case there if you don't have one. Will really help to analyse the current situation since dibp is lazy even to update the ceiling come first round in of invites.


Any update ppl???


----------



## sumitsagar

People in 189 visa for July thread reporting receiving invites. None in accounting yet though.


----------



## 65Points!

29th March 75 pointer invitation being reported in the other thread. General Accountant

Moves to 4th April now


----------



## aaninon

Accountant (General) April 9 DOE 75 points invited


----------



## Ash144

sumitsagar said:


> People in 189 visa for July thread reporting receiving invites. None in accounting yet though.


I have 75 points and DOE is 13/04/17 no luck so far :/


----------



## 65Points!

Ash144 said:


> I have 75 points and DOE is 13/04/17 no luck so far :/


If not this, you are getting your invite in the next


----------



## aaninon

Accountant 75 points DOE April 8 2017 INVITED


----------



## azerty

Ash144 said:


> I have 75 points and DOE is 13/04/17 no luck so far :/


One of the chats I'm in has a 75 point accountant invite on 4/4. Please let us know if you receive anything, otherwise, it's probably close to that date.

Still, it's good, considering it cleared all ~2 months worth of 80++ pointers and it isn't a huge invitation round (1000).

Update: there's a 9/4/2017 invite.


----------



## aaninon

65Points! said:


> 29th March 75 pointer invitation being reported in the other thread. General Accountant
> 
> Moves to 4th April now


April 8 here 75 points INVITED


----------



## blackrider89

I have 1 nurse with 60 points no invite at all.

They might have had an issue with sending out some invitations this round for some occupations?


----------



## Ash144

65Points! said:


> If not this, you are getting your invite in the next


I have been waiting since 2015. First I achieved 60 points in June 2015 but the cut-off reached to 65. Then I achieved 65 points and cut-off points jumped to 70. This year I finally achieved 75 points but cut-off points reached to 80 as the quota got filled. By the way, I had the least amount of hope that I will receive invite tonight. Don't know when this tom & jerry game will be over for me.... I am just BORED & TIRED of DIBP wicked games with Accountants.....


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> I have 1 nurse with 60 points no invite at all.
> 
> They might have had an issue with sending out some invitations this round for some occupations?


Can it be possible they were sending a lot of pro-ratas?
It is a 1000 invite round. Pretty small if a lot of pro-ratas are being given out.


----------



## azerty

Ash144 said:


> I have been waiting since 2015. First I achieved 60 points in June 2015 but the cut-off reached to 65. Then I achieved 65 points and cut-off points jumped to 70. This year I finally achieved 75 points but cut-off points reached to 80 as the quota got filled. By the way, I had the least amount of hope that I will receive invite tonight. Don't know when this tom & jerry game will be over for me.... I am just BORED & TIRED of DIBP wicked games with Accountants.....


I'm sure July 26 will be your round. Stay strong!


----------



## natali-new

No invitations for 70 pointers?


----------



## 65Points!

Ash144 said:


> I have been waiting since 2015. First I achieved 60 points in June 2015 but the cut-off reached to 65. Then I achieved 65 points and cut-off points jumped to 70. This year I finally achieved 75 points but cut-off points reached to 80 as the quota got filled. By the way, I had the least amount of hope that I will receive invite tonight. Don't know when this tom & jerry game will be over for me.... I am just BORED & TIRED of DIBP wicked games with Accountants.....


I feel you mate, I have been hanging around since Dec 2015, so have been few others. Next round is your round.


----------



## Abood

natali-new said:


> No invitations for 70 pointers?




May be in 2018! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

natali-new said:


> No invitations for 70 pointers?


Won't be for a while.

Think the cutoff for accountants is 75 between 9/4 and 13/4.
Not sure how auditors is.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Folks are still confused with ceiling but my point is still there they have created a whole trap called cut offs and the way things are moving soon they will claim we are getting 100 70s in every one hour.


----------



## Ash144

azerty said:


> Won't be for a while.
> 
> Think the cutoff for accountants is 75 between 9/4 and 13/4.
> Not sure how auditors is.


I have also lodged EOI for External Auditor with the same points and DOE. No luck for auditor either :/


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> May be in 2018!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May be 2019 Abood


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> May be 2019 Abood


How cool is the that the points will stay 70 and the cut offs will stay behind for 6+ months and the money making game will never stop and am 100% sure soon you guys will see one whole round and 2 hours movement.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> How cool is the that the points will stay 70 and the cut offs will stay behind for 6+ months and the money making game will never stop and am 100% sure soon you guys will see one whole round and 2 hours movement.


This is sad infact


----------



## drashti

Qasimkhan said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cool is the that the points will stay 70 and the cut offs will stay behind for 6+ months and the money making game will never stop and am 100% sure soon you guys will see one whole round and 2 hours movement.
> 
> 
> 
> This is sad infact
Click to expand...

By what time we may get invitation if eoi submitted yesterday with 75+5 points ?


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> Can it be possible they were sending a lot of pro-ratas?
> It is a 1000 invite round. Pretty small if a lot of pro-ratas are being given out.


They might have overlooked and invited all occupations without taking pro-rata matter into account I think?


----------



## azerty

blackrider89 said:


> They might have overlooked and invited all occupations without taking pro-rata matter into account I think?


Possible.. Just looking at the previous 3 rounds, there are about close to 700 invites to non prorata occupations, I believe?

With all the prorata invites, there prob isn't enough for all non-prorata to be invited.


----------



## Kevin23

blackrider89 said:


> They might have overlooked and invited all occupations without taking pro-rata matter into account I think?


 Hi blackrider89, did you see any external auditor got invited this round?


----------



## blackrider89

Kevin23 said:


> Hi blackrider89, did you see any external auditor got invited this round?


Nope. One client, external auditor, got 75+5 points, lodged on 15 April 2017 and not invited.

They are waiting for their NSW Nomination though.


----------



## Sky123

Hey guys,

I updated my points to 80 last week with superior English and I got an invitation today for 189. I'm so happy. I hope you all get an invitation soon too... Best of luck!!


----------



## Xavier91

Accountant (General)/External Auditor
Age: 30
PTE A: 20
Qualification: 20
NAATI: 5 
EoI: SC189: 26/05/17(75) 
SC190: 26/05/17 (75+5)
No invitation


----------



## asadkhalid

Xavier91 said:


> Accountant (General)/External Auditor
> Age: 30
> PTE A: 20
> Qualification: 20
> NAATI: 5
> EoI: SC189: 26/05/17(75)
> SC190: 26/05/17 (75+5)
> No invitation


DOE? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

asadkhalid said:


> DOE?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Please ignore my question. I didn't read it thoroughly 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Sky123 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I updated my points to 80 last week with superior English and I got an invitation today for 189. I'm so happy. I hope you all get an invitation soon too... Best of luck!!


congrats mate.....just wanted to know whether it is as General accountant or External auditor?


----------



## Shiva1000

Hi All

I have applied for 189 (Accountant General) visa with 70 points in February. I will receive another 5 points for work experience on the 24th. Do you know when I can expect to receive an invitation? I am currently on a Post Study Work visa that expires mid August. Do you think I will receive it before then?


----------



## Ku_

Has anyone applied for South Australia recently and got the invitation?


----------



## lingling

Ku_ said:


> Has anyone applied for South Australia recently and got the invitation?


I have been a silent reader for quite a while but noted few people asking about SA sponsoring accountant of late. As far as I'm aware, SA doesn't sponsor accountant and I just double check their website. If I'm wrong, pls do correct me.


----------



## Ku_

lingling said:


> I have been a silent reader for quite a while but noted few people asking about SA sponsoring accountant of late. As far as I'm aware, SA doesn't sponsor accountant and I just double check their website. If I'm wrong, pls do correct me.



South Australia does sponsor accountants, it features in their supplementary list. Just that its not too popular considering the 2 year commitment to stay there.


----------



## lingling

ku_ said:


> south australia does sponsor accountants, it features in their supplementary list. Just that its not too popular considering the 2 year commitment to stay there.


190?


----------



## shariq123

Ok so I had been invited by NSW and my invitation expires on 29th July 2017. I have 75+5 points with DOE 6th April 2017. 

My question is what if I choose to let my 190 NSW invitation lapse and then wait for 189 invitation in the next round. Would I receive an invitation? Someone mentioned here that they got an invite with 75 points and DOE 8th April 2017. Currently my 189 EOI is locked because I have a 190 invitation. Once 190 invitation lapses, would my 189 EOI automatically resume and would I be invited in the next round? 

Would appreciate if someone can give me clarity here. Thanks.


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> Ok so I had been invited by NSW and my invitation expires on 29th July 2017. I have 75+5 points with DOE 6th April 2017.
> 
> My question is what if I choose to let my 190 NSW invitation lapse and then wait for 189 invitation in the next round. Would I receive an invitation? Someone mentioned here that they got an invite with 75 points and DOE 8th April 2017. Currently my 189 EOI is locked because I have a 190 invitation. Once 190 invitation lapses, would my 189 EOI automatically resume and would I be invited in the next round?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can give me clarity here. Thanks.


Create a new EOI for 189.
Get invited on July 26 at 75 points.
And let NSW 190 expire separately.
One EOI doesn't affect another and in the meantime do PCC, Medical, then lodge Visa and get a grant.


----------



## shariq123

zaback21 said:


> Create a new EOI for 189.
> Get invited on July 26 at 75 points.
> And let NSW 190 expire separately.
> One EOI doesn't affect another and in the meantime do PCC, Medical, then lodge Visa and get a grant.


If I create a new 189 EOI, the DOE will change and no I don't think so I will get the invite next round. I think 75 pointers with DOE around 15th april are being invited.


----------



## zaback21

shariq123 said:


> If I create a new 189 EOI, the DOE will change and no I don't think so I will get the invite next round. I think 75 pointers with DOE around 15th april are being invited.


If you don't get it with the new EOI on July 26, then you have Aug 9 invite with your old unlocked EOI. 

Its up to you.


----------



## shariq123

zaback21 said:


> If you don't get it with the new EOI on July 26, then you have Aug 9 invite with your old unlocked EOI.
> 
> Its up to you.


Yeah. Thanks for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## azerty

lingling said:


> 190?


For both 190 and 489, but being on the supplementary list means there are other requirements.

Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply
You need to apply under:

I am an international graduate of South Australia.
I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
I have high points.

Another requirement is:
_Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months_

Unless, if I read it correctly, you get an experience waiver for being a high performing SA graduate.
_9.4 You can access a work experience waiver for both occupation lists if you meet one of the following high performing graduate categories. You will need to be currently residing in South Australia and have completed one of the following qualifications from a South Australian public university (within the last two years) with the required Grade Point Average (GPA) listed below: 

Completed a PhD or Masters by Research
GPA of 6.0 or above in a Bachelor Degree
First Class Honours in a dedicated Honours year (following completion of a Bachelor degree in South Australia)
GPA of 6.0 or above in Masters by Coursework degree (following completion of a Bachelor degree in South Australia).
The three South Australian public universities are: Flinders University, University of Adelaide and University of South Australia. 

If you are a high performing graduate from a private higher education provider in South Australia, further information is available here._


----------



## shariq123

Also can't do PCC for Saudi Arabia beforehand because the Australian Embassy will not issue me a letter that is required to be presented to the police station here to get PCC. The Embassy requires me to forward them the CO email that requests for a Saudi PCC. So for Saudi Applicants, there is nothing called a "complete application". LOL. We will have to wait for CO contact.


----------



## lingling

azerty said:


> For both 190 and 489, but being on the supplementary list means there are other requirements.
> 
> Supplementary Skilled List and Special Conditions Apply
> You need to apply under:
> 
> I am an international graduate of South Australia.
> I have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months.
> I have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.
> I have high points.
> 
> Another requirement is:
> _Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months_
> 
> Unless, if I read it correctly, you get an experience waiver for being a high performing SA graduate.
> _9.4 You can access a work experience waiver for both occupation lists if you meet one of the following high performing graduate categories. You will need to be currently residing in South Australia and have completed one of the following qualifications from a South Australian public university (within the last two years) with the required Grade Point Average (GPA) listed below:
> 
> Completed a PhD or Masters by Research
> GPA of 6.0 or above in a Bachelor Degree
> First Class Honours in a dedicated Honours year (following completion of a Bachelor degree in South Australia)
> GPA of 6.0 or above in Masters by Coursework degree (following completion of a Bachelor degree in South Australia).
> The three South Australian public universities are: Flinders University, University of Adelaide and University of South Australia.
> 
> If you are a high performing graduate from a private higher education provider in South Australia, further information is available here._


TQ so much for sharing. With such strict requirements, many wouldn't qualify. We'll just have to fight for 189 or pray that NSW wants us 1 fine day.


----------



## Gunner14

G'day Guys,

189 - 70 points
190 - 75 
(Superior english)
DOE : 18/03/2017

I've been a silent follower from last few months, and one can say that there is still a lot ambiguity in the air. I have already applied for a student visa, which means that I have bought some time till 2019, but the question remains; if there is still a chance for 70 pointers to invited in the following months?


----------



## Darshana

Gunner14 said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> 189 - 70 points
> 190 - 75
> (Superior english)
> DOE : 18/03/2017
> 
> I've been a silent follower from last few months, and one can say that there is still a lot ambiguity in the air. I have already applied for a student visa, which means that I have bought some time till 2019, but the question remains; if there is still a chance for 70 pointers to invited in the following months?


There definitely is chance for 70 pointers. Only question is how fast will the backlog clear


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys, this is a bit of topic but has anyone has done naati urdu. How hard or easy it is ? Secondly I heard that the labor is opposing citizenship changes. Are there any chances that the changes do not pass ?

Thanks


----------



## Gunner14

Appreciatethe prompt reply Darshana, but I was just wondering if for instance, the cut off remains at 75 that means 90% of the EOI's submitted with 70 points in 16/17 will be written off ?? There are a lot of people who just focused on obtaining 8 each in pte instead of doing a PY and naati ?


----------



## Darshana

Gunner14 said:


> Appreciatethe prompt reply Darshana, but I was just wondering if for instance, the cut off remains at 75 that means 90% of the EOI's submitted with 70 points in 16/17 will be written off ?? There are a lot of people who just focused on obtaining 8 each in pte instead of doing a PY and naati ?


It's valid for two years right?? Current backlog is 10 months. There's a long way to go Before these eois get when off.. the backlog for 75 is currently only 2 months and that too because calls were paused. I'm sure it'll clear in 2-3 calls


----------



## Gurlovekambo

shariq123 said:


> Ok so I had been invited by NSW and my invitation expires on 29th July 2017. I have 75+5 points with DOE 6th April 2017.
> 
> My question is what if I choose to let my 190 NSW invitation lapse and then wait for 189 invitation in the next round. Would I receive an invitation? Someone mentioned here that they got an invite with 75 points and DOE 8th April 2017. Currently my 189 EOI is locked because I have a 190 invitation. Once 190 invitation lapses, would my 189 EOI automatically resume and would I be invited in the next round?
> 
> Would appreciate if someone can give me clarity here. Thanks.


People like you are the reason why there is so much back log. Could you please accept the NSW invitation? As if you don't then it will get wasted and they will not put back to ceiling quota. Also please don't submit multiple eoi. Last year nearly 2000 all together in accounting and auditing (nsw 190 + 189) invitation gets wasted because of this thing.
People create multiple EOI accounts and don't bother to withdraw other after accepting one, resulting in sucking up the ceiling.


----------



## asadkhalid

ykhawaja said:


> Guys, this is a bit of topic but has anyone has done naati urdu. How hard or easy it is ? Secondly I heard that the labor is opposing citizenship changes. Are there any chances that the changes do not pass ?
> 
> Thanks


Please let me if you find someone who has done his NAATI, since i would want to do it myself

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

Gurlovekambo said:


> People like you are the reason why there is so much back log. Could you please accept the NSW invitation? As if you don't then it will get wasted and they will not put back to ceiling quota. Also please don't submit multiple eoi. Last year nearly 2000 all together in accounting and auditing (nsw 190 + 189) invitation gets wasted because of this thing.
> People create multiple EOI accounts and don't bother to withdraw other after accepting one, resulting in sucking up the ceiling.


First of all, I haven't created multiple EOIs. I have one EOI for both 189 and 190. 

Secondly, before you know each person's situation, it's better to not pass judgement. The reason why I have not been able to accept NSW invitation is because my child was born just a month ago and his documents are not complete. We live in Saudi Arabia and getting things done here in time is almost a herculean task especially when the govt here announces 3 weeks vacation for Eid for public sector. For 3 weeks everything was closed. So I don't have his birth certificate, a national ID card and his passport. How can I apply? My EOI application was made on 6th April 2017. My wife delivered on 10th June and NSW invited me on 29th May. It's not my fault that I got invited for 190 before 189 and it's not in my hands that I may not be able to get all my newborn documents in time. Now you can't blame me for choosing 190 as well if I intended 189. Like everyone, I also hedged my bets given that I was applying so late in the financial year. Also my 190 invite was issued in 2016/17 financial year. So I don't think that me allowing this invite to expire will have any affect on 2017/18 financial year invitation quotas of NSW. (I may be wrong on this so pardon me if I am). 

I don't like to take anyone's position. If I manage to get all my child's documents before 29th July, I will do my utmost to go with 190. But all I asked was if my 190 invite expires (yes I may have worded it wrongly by saying "if I choose to let it lapse" but what I meant was if I could not process 190 in time), would my 189 remain valid? I hope you understand my situation.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

shariq123 said:


> Gurlovekambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like you are the reason why there is so much back log. Could you please accept the NSW invitation? As if you don't then it will get wasted and they will not put back to ceiling quota. Also please don't submit multiple eoi. Last year nearly 2000 all together in accounting and auditing (nsw 190 + 189) invitation gets wasted because of this thing.
> People create multiple EOI accounts and don't bother to withdraw other after accepting one, resulting in sucking up the ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, I haven't created multiple EOIs. I have one EOI for both 189 and 190.
> 
> Secondly, before you know each person's situation, it's better to not pass judgement. The reason why I have not been able to accept NSW invitation is because my child was born just a month ago and his documents are not complete. We live in Saudi Arabia and getting things done here in time is almost a herculean task especially when the govt here announces 3 weeks vacation for Eid for public sector. For 3 weeks everything was closed. So I don't have his birth certificate, a national ID card and his passport. How can I apply? My EOI application was made on 6th April 2017. My wife delivered on 10th June and NSW invited me on 29th May. It's not my fault that I got invited for 190 before 189 and it's not in my hands that I may not be able to get all my newborn documents in time. Now you can't blame me for choosing 190 as well if I intended 189. Like everyone, I also hedged my bets given that I was applying so late in the financial year. Also my 190 invite was issued in 2016/17 financial year. So I don't think that me allowing this invite to expire will have any affect on 2017/18 financial year invitation quotas of NSW. (I may be wrong on this so pardon me if I am).
> 
> I don't like to take anyone's position. If I manage to get all my child's documents before 29th July, I will do my utmost to go with 190. But all I asked was if my 190 invite expires (yes I may have worded it wrongly by saying "if I choose to let it lapse" but what I meant was if I could not process 190 in time), would my 189 remain valid? I hope you understand my situation.
Click to expand...

Accepting the invitation doesn't mean you have to submit the documents straight away and they will ask you to move to NSW on the spot. It is a long process and you can always ask for more time I guess. 

You can check the processing time on website it's generally 4 to 7 months before you get your PR. So I don't know why would you not accept the NSW invitation?


----------



## shariq123

Gurlovekambo said:


> Accepting the invitation doesn't mean you have to submit the documents straight away and they will ask you to move to NSW on the spot. It is a long process and you can always ask for more time I guess.
> 
> You can check the processing time on website it's generally 4 to 7 months before you get your PR. So I don't know why would you not accept the NSW invitation?


There's a 17 page questionnaire that you have to fill out before the documents stage appear. In that questionnaire I will need to mention that I have a child now. Once I do that, it asks for passport and ID document number. I don't have that. Therefore I can't move forward right now.


----------



## karizma360

Darshana said:


> It's valid for two years right?? Current backlog is 10 months. There's a long way to go Before these eois get when off.. the backlog for 75 is currently only 2 months and that too because calls were paused. I'm sure it'll clear in 2-3 calls


Hi Darshana,

I can see that you have claimed 5 points for partner, can you please share a bit of info on what are the criteria to successfully claim 5 points from partner? A little do i know is a partner has to score 6 each bands and should nominated in his/her partners occupation. Does my partner should or should have undertaken a degree in Australia to meet the requirement or it could be from India as well? I'm at 70 points as of now, was wondering if i could stretch it to 75 just like you. Please if you could explain it to me would be awesome.

Thanks
Anil


----------



## zaback21

karizma360 said:


> Hi Darshana,
> 
> I can see that you have claimed 5 points for partner, can you please share a bit of info on what are the criteria to successfully claim 5 points from partner? A little do i know is a partner has to score 6 each bands and should nominated in his/her partners occupation. Does my partner should or should have undertaken a degree in Australia to meet the requirement or it could be from India as well? I'm at 70 points as of now, was wondering if i could stretch it to 75 just like you. Please if you could explain it to me would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> Anil


Age : Under 45
English: IELTS 6+ level

Occupation : Anyone from MLTSSL will do for 189 and 190 but if not in MLTSSL, but in STSOL , then points can only be claimed for 190.

Partner just need the skills assessed (you need the occupation code) and no need for Australian degree. No need for work exp or education either.


----------



## karizma360

zaback21 said:


> Age : Under 45
> English: IELTS 6+ level
> 
> Occupation : Anyone from MLTSSL will do for 189 and 190 but if not in MLTSSL, but in STSOL , then points can only be claimed for 190.
> 
> Partner just need the skills assessed (you need the occupation code) and no need for Australian degree. No need for work exp or education either.


Thanks mate.


----------



## 65Points!

I'll stick with what Rab Nawaz is insisting, ceiling is just an illusion being created. If, because of multiple EoIs and multiple invites for the same person constraints the number of people eventually invited, then 2,500 or 10,000 invites for the financial do not make any sense.

The new reality is, 75 cut-offs are here to stay and at least be around till the end of 2017. And even if it were to touch 70 at some point in 2018, the movement per round every 15 days would be a day at max, at worst a couple of minutes.

DIBP has certainly lost the trust ........

Anyway, my guess remains:

Ceiling: 2,500
Number of invites 12th July: 100-110
80 pointers: Estimated 80-90 were piled up in the last 3 months, all cleared, which means roughly around one 80 point EoI per day.
75 pointers moved by 11 days from 29th March to 9th April, so my assumption remains there were 20-25 75 pointers who got cleared in this round, which means roughly 2-2.5 75 point EoIs every day.

If in the 26th July round the movement for 75 points is between 40-50 days, ie 20th May-31st May, my estimates are pretty much what is happening.


----------



## ykhawaja

65Points! said:


> I'll stick with what Rab Nawaz is insisting, ceiling is just an illusion being created. If, because of multiple EoIs and multiple invites for the same person constraints the number of people eventually invited, then 2,500 or 10,000 invites for the financial do not make any sense.
> 
> The new reality is, 75 cut-offs are here to stay and at least be around till the end of 2017. And even if it were to touch 70 at some point in 2018, the movement per round every 15 days would be a day at max, at worst a couple of minutes.
> 
> DIBP has certainly lost the trust ........
> 
> Anyway, my guess remains:
> 
> Ceiling: 2,500
> Number of invites 12th July: 100-110
> 80 pointers: Estimated 80-90 were piled up in the last 3 months, all cleared, which means roughly around one 80 point EoI per day.
> 75 pointers moved by 11 days from 29th March to 9th April, so my assumption remains there were 20-25 75 pointers who got cleared in this round, which means roughly 2-2.5 75 point EoIs every day.
> 
> If in the 26th July round the movement for 75 points is between 40-50 days, ie 20th May-31st May, my estimates are pretty much what is happening.


so this means if you have 70 points the no chance of n invite. Sorry I am new here


----------



## Darshana

karizma360 said:


> Hi Darshana,
> 
> I can see that you have claimed 5 points for partner, can you please share a bit of info on what are the criteria to successfully claim 5 points from partner? A little do i know is a partner has to score 6 each bands and should nominated in his/her partners occupation. Does my partner should or should have undertaken a degree in Australia to meet the requirement or it could be from India as well? I'm at 70 points as of now, was wondering if i could stretch it to 75 just like you. Please if you could explain it to me would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> Anil


Hi Anil,

My partner has ielts 6+ English and he's an accountant too (though it's only necessary that your partner's occupation is on the list) 
You need to get education assessed and English done. That's pretty much it! Good luck 

Regards,
Darshana


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> so this means if you have 70 points the no chance of n invite. Sorry I am new here


They will invite some of the 70s from october 2016 so the general perception will be accountants needs 70 points and the money making industry will never stop but in actual terms these huge cut offs will be leading path to 75 and then 80 points in near future but unfortunately folks are still confused with occupational ceiling which is completely useless. In previous 1 year 70+5 are simply ignored by all states so the cut off for 189 will be growing every single day and today 240+ days are standing infront of us imagin with technical mistakes, errors, two hours movement, two days movement and many other glitches dibp coudnt chase these monster backlogs and every single sensible candidate should be ready for 75 points.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> They will invite some of the 70s from october 2016 so the general perception will be accountants needs 70 points and the money making industry will never stop but in actual terms these huge cut offs will be leading path to 75 and then 80 points in near future but unfortunately folks are still confused with occupational ceiling which is completely useless. In previous 1 year 70+5 are simply ignored by all states so the cut off for 189 will be growing every single day and today 240+ days are standing infront of us imagin with technical mistakes, errors, two hours movement, two days movement and many other glitches dibp coudnt chase these monster backlogs and every single sensible candidate should be ready for 75 points.


so does 75 incude points for states sponsorship. I have heard that it is easier in states such as TAS and NT if you have graduated from their universities compared to mainland Australia such as NSW. Also what about naati urdu, have you experienced it, other option is pte but that takes a year and close to $7-10k


----------



## woolee517

Guys, thank you for sharing all the information. I have a quick question and advice. I submitted my EOI with 70points on the 24th of October, 2016 at around 6pm.... I have been waiting for invitation for nearly 9months. How long should I wait for the invitation?... Is there any chance for me this year? I am too tired waiting for the invitation. Thanks in advance! x


----------



## Figa

Hi everyone, I have updated my EOI to 80 point today, finally got PTE 79+ such a big relief now. 
Do you think I may get invited in the next round or is there any backlog of 80 pointers?
Cheers


----------



## asadkhalid

Figa said:


> Hi everyone, I have updated my EOI to 80 point today, finally got PTE 79+ such a big relief now.
> Do you think I may get invited in the next round or is there any backlog of 80 pointers?
> Cheers


You should be able to get it in the next round. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyetukuri

You might be the first in the list in the next round 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## woolee517

Figa said:


> Hi everyone, I have updated my EOI to 80 point today, finally got PTE 79+ such a big relief now.
> Do you think I may get invited in the next round or is there any backlog of 80 pointers?
> Cheers


I admire your patience and efforts. Since I have achieved 7 in IELTS, I just gave up on taking another english test. Did you get 7 in IELTS as well?


----------



## lingling

woolee517 said:


> I admire your patience and efforts. Since I have achieved 7 in IELTS, I just gave up on taking another english test. Did you get 7 in IELTS as well?


Don't give up. I took 12x IELTS, always stuck at 7.5 for writing n sometimes speaking (got 8.0 & 8.5 before).


----------



## Ku_

lingling said:


> Don't give up. I took 12x IELTS, always stuck at 7.5 for writing n sometimes speaking (got 8.0 & 8.5 before).



I had similar issues with writing..finally I got some guidance and got 8 each in IELTS. Practice a lot of writing and get some training where they can point out your mistakes. That really helped me improve my score. And do practice writing essays as that does improve our hand writing. All the best!


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Darshana said:


> Hi Anil,
> 
> My partner has ielts 6+ English and he's an accountant too (though it's only necessary that your partner's occupation is on the list)
> You need to get education assessed and English done. That's pretty much it! Good luck
> 
> Regards,
> Darshana


Hi Darshana, 
My partner has the same situation, he got ielts 6 each but could not manage to get 7 each for the skill assessment from CPA, however, I heard my friend saying the provisional skill assessment should be enough (which means 6 each). If you have any experience, very appreciate your help.
Thanks


----------



## lingling

Ku_ said:


> I had similar issues with writing..finally I got some guidance and got 8 each in IELTS. Practice a lot of writing and get some training where they can point out your mistakes. That really helped me improve my score. And do practice writing essays as that does improve our hand writing. All the best!


I attended several classes already but 7.5 so many times till it's almost heart breaking to see the result


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

woolee517 said:


> I admire your patience and efforts. Since I have achieved 7 in IELTS, I just gave up on taking another english test. Did you get 7 in IELTS as well?


PTE is way easier than ielts, one of my friend who are struggling to score 7 each in ielts and she was quite depressed but recently got 80 each in PTE for her first attempt and successfully got invitation just now. People are saying number of 79 pointers in PTE even higher than 7 pointers in IELTS. I am studying hard to get 79 to get extra 10 points (as I got 7.5 each in ielts nearly 2 years ago). Highly recommend pte as an alternative to ielts.


----------



## lingling

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> PTE is way easier than ielts, one of my friend who are struggling to score 7 each in ielts and she was quite depressed but recently got 80 each in PTE for her first attempt and successfully got invitation just now. People are saying number of 79 pointers in PTE even higher than 7 pointers in IELTS. I am studying hard to get 79 to get extra 10 points (as I got 7.5 each in ielts nearly 2 years ago). Highly recommend pte as an alternative to ielts.


I don't mean to discourage u but i personally had bad experience with IELTS. Could score 90 in writing but miserable 30+ in speaking


----------



## Ku_

lingling said:


> I attended several classes already but 7.5 so many times till it's almost heart breaking to see the result


I know how it feels. gave 5 times and got 8 each. Just practice a lot and concentrate on your weak areas which could be grammar, spellings, too long essays or formation of sentences. Hope you hit the bulls eye on your next attempt!


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

lingling said:


> I don't mean to discourage u but i personally had bad experience with IELTS. Could score 90 in writing but miserable 30+ in speaking


I can see. As many of my classmates (most of them hardly manage to get ielts 7) achieve 79 in pte, which put a lot of pressure on me. One tip for speaking is to focus on your fluency and not so much on the content. PTE is all about tips and tricks. If they can do it, I think I can do it as well, just sooner or later. I have been waiting in this line with 70 points since 31/12/16 and I have no way to maximize my score except pte (sadly im only 24 which made me lack of 5 points for age).
Thanks for your advice and please do not give up


----------



## zaback21

woolee517 said:


> I admire your patience and efforts. Since I have achieved 7 in IELTS, I just gave up on taking another english test. Did you get 7 in IELTS as well?


Just go for PTE. Marking is not as strict as IELTS and it assess your English ability and not your exam skills and ability to follow the format.


----------



## zaback21

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> PTE is way easier than ielts, one of my friend who are struggling to score 7 each in ielts and she was quite depressed but recently got 80 each in PTE for her first attempt and successfully got invitation just now. People are saying number of 79 pointers in PTE even higher than 7 pointers in IELTS. I am studying hard to get 79 to get extra 10 points (as I got 7.5 each in ielts nearly 2 years ago). Highly recommend pte as an alternative to ielts.


That is very much true. I never managed 7 in Writing (max 6.5) and once 7 in Speaking. I took PTE and it seems like PTE wants to give me all the marks in the world. I didn't even tried much and made so many mistakes, still ended up at 90 in Writing and 89 in Speaking (I thought I won't even get 70 with so many mistakes). I was good in Reading and Listening in IELTS, so got as expected there too.


----------



## lingling

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> PTE is way easier than ielts, one of my friend who are struggling to score 7 each in ielts and she was quite depressed but recently got 80 each in PTE for her first attempt and successfully got invitation just now. People are saying number of 79 pointers in PTE even higher than 7 pointers in IELTS. I am studying hard to get 79 to get extra 10 points (as I got 7.5 each in ielts nearly 2 years ago). Highly recommend pte as an alternative to ielts.


I don't mean to discourage u but i personally had bad experience with IELTS. Could score 90 in writing but miserable 30+ in speaking when I could score 7.0-8.5 for speaking in IELTS. Tried PTE 3x but same pitiful speaking result. How I wish it's my cure as well.


----------



## zaback21

lingling said:


> I don't mean to discourage u but i personally had bad experience with IELTS. Could score 90 in writing but miserable 30+ in speaking


I can see why. You need to make computer understand while speaking. Hence, during test, one needs to be very clear with pronunciation (try speak with an open mouth more than closed one), else mark can dip. Also breathing noise interference is a huge issue. Try put the mic above your nose.There are some tips which will help you a lot if you can follow. But I will say, PTE is the way to go.

What's your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency score ?


----------



## lingling

zaback21 said:


> I can see why. You need to make computer understand while speaking. Hence, during test, one needs to be very clear with pronunciation (try speak with an open mouth more than closed one), else mark can dip. Also breathing noise interference is a huge issue. Try put the mic above your nose.There are some tips which will help you a lot if you can follow. But I will say, PTE is the way to go.
> 
> What's your Pronunciation and Oral Fluency score ?


Oral = 21, pronunciation = 25, overall = 32. It's miserable beyond recognition. I'm so ashamed of these scores even as I'm typing it for everyone in this blog to see


----------



## lingling

lingling said:


> Oral = 21, pronunciation = 25, overall = 32. It's miserable beyond recognition. I'm so ashamed of these scores even as I'm typing it for everyone in this blog to see


Most people say PTE is easier but i feel miserable every time I see my own result. How can I only get 32 for speaking? It's as if I cannot even read a few simple sentences.


----------



## zaback21

lingling said:


> Oral = 21, pronunciation = 25, overall = 32. It's miserable beyond recognition. I'm so ashamed of these scores even as I'm typing it for everyone in this blog to see


Try post recording of your Read Aloud and others here. People will be able to tell you where you messed up.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html

Also this will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html

Go for PTE, if you already can score 79+ in other 3 sections.


----------



## lingling

zaback21 said:


> Try post recording of your Read Aloud and others here. People will be able to tell you where you messed up.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html
> 
> Also this will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html
> 
> Go for PTE, if you already can score 79+ in other 3 sections.


Thanks so much for sharing. I had actually registered for my 13th IELTS this mth end n hope I don't need PTE. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## ykhawaja

I did Ielts Academic

got 8.5 in listening
got 6 in reading i
got 7.5 in writing and
got in speaking

Is ielts general easier and could I get 65 each with PTE based on my Ielts. I had a bad day on reading tbh.


----------



## commie_rick

ykhawaja said:


> I did Ielts Academic
> 
> got 8.5 in listening
> got 6 in reading i
> got 7.5 in writing and
> got in speaking
> 
> Is ielts general easier and could I get 65 each with PTE based on my Ielts. I had a bad day on reading tbh.


Pte was easier for me


----------



## ykhawaja

commie_rick said:


> Pte was easier for me


thanks. i was just curious whether i could achieve 65 in pte. is it easy to achieve 65 in pte


----------



## Darshana

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi Darshana,
> My partner has the same situation, he got ielts 6 each but could not manage to get 7 each for the skill assessment from CPA, however, I heard my friend saying the provisional skill assessment should be enough (which means 6 each). If you have any experience, very appreciate your help.
> Thanks


Oh by 6+ I just meant he crossed minimum requirements... But he has 7 and has the necessary skill assessment
We are desperately trying to get him to the pte 79+ band because that will give him 75 points... He's going to be giving his 9th aren't next week!! So have faith... Your partner will cross it too and hopefully mine does too


----------



## lingling

Terrifyingly competitive now, even more so with the unknown ceiling. Hope all of us reach our goal soon


----------



## nishish

oscarnguyen1406 said:


> I can see. As many of my classmates (most of them hardly manage to get ielts 7) achieve 79 in pte, which put a lot of pressure on me. One tip for speaking is to focus on your fluency and not so much on the content. PTE is all about tips and tricks. If they can do it, I think I can do it as well, just sooner or later. I have been waiting in this line with 70 points since 31/12/16 and I have no way to maximize my score except pte (sadly im only 24 which made me lack of 5 points for age).
> Thanks for your advice and please do not give up


Hi mate,
May I know that if you are just 24 years old, how did you manage 70 points already?
Thanks.


----------



## karizma360

Darshana said:


> Oh by 6+ I just meant he crossed minimum requirements... But he has 7 and has the necessary skill assessment
> We are desperately trying to get him to the pte 79+ band because that will give him 75 points... He's going to be giving his 9th aren't next week!! So have faith... Your partner will cross it too and hopefully mine does too


Hi Darshana,

Can you please tell why have you written 15 points for qualifications, shouldn't you be getting 20 in total, 15 for degree and 5 points for australian study requirement? I have seen so many claiming only 15 points for their degree/studies, how is that possible? Have you or your partner whoever's the main applicant haven't finished a 2 year course in order to get those 5 points. Just wanted to clarify for my future reference.


----------



## zaback21

lingling said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. I had actually registered for my 13th IELTS this mth end n hope I don't need PTE. Keeping my fingers crossed.


13th IELTS ? You wouldn't need more than 2-3 PTE to get your desired scores I believe.


----------



## BaazzZ

Hi Guys, I am thinking about trying Naati Hindi/Punjabi. Can someone suggest me which Naati test should i focus on as i could not figure out which one is eligible to get 5 points?
Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS, Aurora, Bilal if you guys are still reading the forum kindly respond what you guys want to say regarding present condition of Accountants.


----------



## lingling

zaback21 said:


> 13th IELTS ? You wouldn't need more than 2-3 PTE to get your desired scores I believe.


1st PTE speaking was 50+. This I took a 2nd n 3rd. Speaking for both was only 30+. I surrendered. Could it be mic problem, could it be that I was too soft? I have no idea. In IELTS I struggled only with writing. Speaking is ok. Real people understand me but computer doesn't!


----------



## Darshana

karizma360 said:


> Hi Darshana,
> 
> Can you please tell why have you written 15 points for qualifications, shouldn't you be getting 20 in total, 15 for degree and 5 points for australian study requirement? I have seen so many claiming only 15 points for their degree/studies, how is that possible? Have you or your partner whoever's the main applicant haven't finished a 2 year course in order to get those 5 points. Just wanted to clarify for my future reference.


Hi,

Currently I'm the primary applicant because I have 70 points and my husband has 65. If he clears PTE 79+ then we'll change that to him being primary. My education is at 15 because I did not study in Australia. However my husband did - so he has 20 points in education and I do not.


----------



## Dank

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Anyone can give me a feedback on my status and when can I expect the invitation.

Thanks

Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
EOI submitted: 23/06/2017- 75 and 80

Age:30
English:10
Education:20
Experience:10
PY:05
189 Invite: :fingerscrossed:
NSW 190::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Darshana

Dank said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Anyone can give me a feedback on my status and when can I expect the invitation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
> EOI submitted: 23/06/2017- 75 and 80
> 
> Age:30
> English:10
> Education:20
> Experience:10
> PY:05
> 189 Invite: :fingerscrossed:
> NSW 190::fingerscrossed:


Very soon... 2-3 calls in my best estimate


----------



## sumitsagar

Go for paraprofessional Interpreter or English to Hindi/Punjabi.



BaazzZ said:


> Hi Guys, I am thinking about trying Naati Hindi/Punjabi. Can someone suggest me which Naati test should i focus on as i could not figure out which one is eligible to get 5 points?
> Thanks


----------



## sanjay_nnn

*EOI subclass 189, 190 for accountant general*

Hi All,

Could anyone of you advise, what are chances of invitation from Northern Territory (NT) subclass 190.

Occupation - Accountant General (221111)

Overall points = 70+5

Thanks
Sanjay


----------



## lingling

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone of you advise, what are chances of invitation from Northern Territory (NT) subclass 190.
> 
> Occupation - Accountant General (221111)
> 
> Overall points = 70+5
> 
> Thanks
> Sanjay


If I'm not mistaken, NT doesn't care much about points. Main consideration is on your statement, job offer in hand n whether u have relative staying there.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

nishish said:


> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see. As many of my classmates (most of them hardly manage to get ielts 7) achieve 79 in pte, which put a lot of pressure on me. One tip for speaking is to focus on your fluency and not so much on the content. PTE is all about tips and tricks. If they can do it, I think I can do it as well, just sooner or later. I have been waiting in this line with 70 points since 31/12/16 and I have no way to maximize my score except pte (sadly im only 24 which made me lack of 5 points for age).
> Thanks for your advice and please do not give up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> May I know that if you are just 24 years old, how did you manage 70 points already?
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi,
I got 5pt for 1 yr work exp, 5 pt for naati n 5pt for py, i have done nearly everything that can get me extra points and now i have to clear pte 79 ?.


----------



## sumitsagar

did you do paraprofessional interpreter or translator test for Naati?
if translator it won't be that hard to get 79+ in pte :thumb:



oscarnguyen1406 said:


> Hi,
> I got 5pt for 1 yr work exp, 5 pt for naati n 5pt for py, i have done nearly everything that can get me extra points and now i have to clear pte 79 ?.


----------



## BaazzZ

*****A humble request to all the 75/80 pointers*****

Please please please withdraw your 190 visa EOI coz you are going to get 189 invitation anyways.
Please have some sympathy/ empathy on us 70 pointers and below. Atleast leave 190 for us.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

sumitsagar said:


> did you do paraprofessional interpreter or translator test for Naati?
> if translator it won't be that hard to get 79+ in pte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oscarnguyen1406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I got 5pt for 1 yr work exp, 5 pt for naati n 5pt for py, i have done nearly everything that can get me extra points and now i have to clear pte 79 ?.
Click to expand...

I graduated the course Advanced dip of translating for Vietnamese in Rmit. Thanks, it was my first attempt for pte ?


----------



## lingling

BaazzZ said:


> *****A humble request to all the 75/80 pointers*****
> 
> Please please please withdraw your 190 visa EOI coz you are going to get 189 invitation anyways.
> Please have some sympathy/ empathy on us 70 pointers and below. Atleast leave 190 for us.


Another request- to those 75/80 pointers whom have received a 190 invite and accepted it, pls cancel your 189 so that a slot is not wasted. Lots of 189 invites was wasted as those people had accepted 190. Please spare the rest of us a chance. TQVM.... I'm sure lots of people will appreciate this.


----------



## Abood

lingling said:


> Another request- to those 75/80 pointers whom have received a 190 invite and accepted it, pls cancel your 189 so that a slot is not wasted. Lots of 189 invites was wasted as those people had accepted 190. Please spare the rest of us a chance. TQVM.... I'm sure lots of people will appreciate this.




The desperation among accounting applicants is so high. I hope that we see something that will overhaul the current trend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> The desperation among accounting applicants is so high. I hope that we see something that will overhaul the current trend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bro they can fix the whole thing in 2 days but in that case the money making industry will stop. Am living in sydney and you wont believe 80% of my fellows are highly positive to get invited on 65 or 70 points and most of them are still happy that the points required for accounting are just 70 because no one has ever explain to them what are the cut offs and the general perception is if one of the 70s invited from 24october 2016 it means points required for accounting are still 70. Further all of the PTE dates are packed, professional year institutes packed, naati packed, ielts packed and those typical agents were keep suggesting accounting due to high commision in admission and feeces.


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> Bro they can fix the whole thing in 2 days but in that case the money making industry will stop. Am living in sydney and you wont believe 80% of my fellows are highly positive to get invited on 65 or 70 points and most of them are still happy that the points required for accounting are just 70 because no one has ever explain to them what are the cut offs and the general perception is if one of the 70s invited from 24october 2016 it means points required for accounting are still 70. Further all of the PTE dates are packed, professional year institutes packed, naati packed, ielts packed and those typical agents were keep suggesting accounting due to high commision in admission and feeces.




I agree with you that people are not aware of the requirements and other details. It is almost the same here in Dubai as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

To get 79+ in PTE in no more a piece of cake like it was few months ago. A lot of friends and class fellows of mine who were narrowly missing 79 are now far behind. Don't know either PTE have updated their system or this is just temporary restriction for money making. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

I s see tens of people everyday claiming they achieved 79+ whereas they could only achieve less than 7 in Ielts. 



handyjohn said:


> To get 79+ in PTE in no more a piece of cake like it was few months ago. A lot of friends and class fellows of mine who were narrowly missing 79 are now far behind. Don't know either PTE have updated their system or this is just temporary restriction for money making.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> To get 79+ in PTE in no more a piece of cake like it was few months ago. A lot of friends and class fellows of mine who were narrowly missing 79 are now far behind. Don't know either PTE have updated their system or this is just temporary restriction for money making.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When accounting graduates are crossing infinity it means hundreds of them will still manage to score 79+ and with 9 month previous backlog and new graduates supply i dont think so there is anything left except 75 and 80 points in near future.


----------



## Abood

Guys, 

QLD has opened applications for finance manager. The only stipulation is you need to have a master degree from QLD. 

Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) - BSMQ


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> I s see tens of people everyday claiming they achieved 79+ whereas they could only achieve less than 7 in Ielts.




I agree with you but still this ratio is far less than before. Even top PTE coaching centres announcements of 79+ has significantly declined on their Facebook pages. I also agree on other person's view that if one hundred are getting 79+ each month from approximately 7000-9000 accountants then it's not a big news. We only see and hear the people who achieved this but not those who are continuously attempting it for a long time. And last but not least, every 79+ achiever is not accountant as recent cutoff for IT professionals is also expected to reach 70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys I had a question regarding 2 week study. If my course is registered as having 104 weeks and I am granted one subject exemption, would I still get points for Australian Study and regional . I am doing a master in professional Accounting Specialization. 

Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I had a question regarding 2 week study. If my course is registered as having 104 weeks and I am granted one subject exemption, would I still get points for Australian Study and regional . I am doing a master in professional Accounting Specialization.
> 
> Thanks


2 year study I mean


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> When accounting graduates are crossing infinity it means hundreds of them will still manage to score 79+ and with 9 month previous backlog and new graduates supply i dont think so there is anything left except 75 and 80 points in near future.


But is it possible that everyone can achieve 75/80 points ? If you get PTE/IELTS 20 points. even then you reach 70 points considering that you did study at least 2 years in Australia. Not everyone can pass NAATI and not everyone can afford Professional Year. Additionally not everyone has a partner and it is hard for an international student to get 1 year experience in their field if they do not have permanent residency. Plus not everyone does not go to a regional university.


----------



## sumitsagar

16 calendar months is the rule. Even if you gain exemptions and fast track it make sure you don't finish in less than 16 months. 



ykhawaja said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys I had a question regarding 2 week study. If my course is registered as having 104 weeks and I am granted one subject exemption, would I still get points for Australian Study and regional . I am doing a master in professional Accounting Specialization.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 2 year study I mean
Click to expand...


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Back on expat forum almost after 6 months. The situation seems even worse this time around, however I do believe that it is still gettable (particular for recently graduated onshore students) . As far as ceiling value is concerned, I agree with Rab's opinion that it doesn't matter now as far as multiple EOI problem is not fixed. 

For all those who have their reservations for NSW190;I can confirm from my experience that you won't be forced to settle there - although it's better to at least give it a try. I never received any letter from NSW to update my address. Even the grant letter had NIL visa conditions. So, it's as good as 189. (P.S. I did apply for jobs in NSW, got an offer too, but opted to stay in Vic because of reasons beyond my control that didn't exist at the time I made my application)

Don't loose hope guys. In the end it's really worth it, and life post PR is really worth all the efforts.


----------



## Attentionseeker

SumitWadhawan said:


> Back on expat forum almost after 6 months. The situation seems even worse this time around, however I do believe that it is still gettable (particular for recently graduated onshore students) . As far as ceiling value is concerned, I agree with Rab's opinion that it doesn't matter now as far as multiple EOI problem is not fixed.
> 
> For all those who have their reservations for NSW190;I can confirm from my experience that you won't be forced to settle there - although it's better to at least give it a try. I never received any letter from NSW to update my address. Even the grant letter had NIL visa conditions. So, it's as good as 189. (P.S. I did apply for jobs in NSW, got an offer too, but opted to stay in Vic because of reasons beyond my control that didn't exist at the time I made my application)
> 
> Don't loose hope guys. In the end it's really worth it, and life post PR is really worth all the efforts.


When you applied for the 190 visa, you made a moral commitment to work in NSW for first two years. They may not enforce it by law but it is still an obligation. I would be quite interested to hear what happens when you apply for the citizenship. It is clearly mentioned on NSW government website that you commit to live and work in NSW for 2 years.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## m.hassan

Hi all. I've submitted my EOI on April 30.

Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
EOI submitted: 30/04/2017- 70 and 75

Age:30 (I'm 27 years old)
English:20 (90 in all 4 bands of PTE-A)
Education:15 (My UK ACA qualification was assessed as equivalent to an Australian Bachelors)
Experience:5 (3 years)

However, I'll be having 5 years experience at the end of July'17 so I can claim an additional 5 points for experience. Then my points will move to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.

My question is do I need to get another employment assessment done by CPA for these few months of employment? I got my Skills Assessment results on April 28th and they assessed my employment till March'17 since that was the date my reference letter was issued.

Also please let me know if and when I'll get the chance to be invited.

Thanks


----------



## SumitWadhawan

Attentionseeker said:


> When you applied for the 190 visa, you made a moral commitment to work in NSW for first two years. They may not enforce it by law but it is still an obligation. I would be quite interested to hear what happens when you apply for the citizenship. It is clearly mentioned on NSW government website that you commit to live and work in NSW for 2 years.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible



It's only if I want to get it!! Moreover I was going to receive 189 invitation on 15th March round had I not withdrawn my EOI a night before 

Also seeing the whole overhaul of citizenship laws, I don't think that after 4 years when I apply for citizenship; my application would be refused just because of one reason since by then I would have paid enough taxes to convince them of my allegiance towards Australia.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> 16 calendar months is the rule. Even if you gain exemptions and fast track it make sure you don't finish in less than 16 months.


Thanks. I started my studies in February 2017 (MPAS UTAS) and it ends in december 2018 . The course is for 2 years. On the CRICOS website it says, duration is 104 weeks. If I get 1 exemption I would still graduate in the same month and year, however I would have to take 3 classes instead of 4. I should be fine right?


----------



## ykhawaja

m.hassan said:


> Hi all. I've submitted my EOI on April 30.
> 
> Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
> EOI submitted: 30/04/2017- 70 and 75
> 
> Age:30 (I'm 27 years old)
> English:20 (90 in all 4 bands of PTE-A)
> Education:15 (My UK ACA qualification was assessed as equivalent to an Australian Bachelors)
> Experience:5 (3 years)
> 
> However, I'll be having 5 years experience at the end of July'17 so I can claim an additional 5 points for experience. Then my points will move to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> My question is do I need to get another employment assessment done by CPA for these few months of employment? I got my Skills Assessment results on April 28th and they assessed my employment till March'17 since that was the date my reference letter was issued.
> 
> Also please let me know if and when I'll get the chance to be invited.
> 
> Thanks


How did you manage all 90s. Any specific tips?


----------



## sumitsagar

That's 20 months so more than enough. 



ykhawaja said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 16 calendar months is the rule. Even if you gain exemptions and fast track it make sure you don't finish in less than 16 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I started my studies in February 2017 (MPAS UTAS) and it ends in december 2018 . The course is for 2 years. On the CRICOS website it says, duration is 104 weeks. If I get 1 exemption I would still graduate in the same month and year, however I would have to take 3 classes instead of 4. I should be fine right?
Click to expand...


----------



## dannybne

Abood said:


> Guys,
> 
> QLD has opened applications for finance manager. The only stipulation is you need to have a master degree from QLD.
> 
> Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) - BSMQ


Not quite...

There is an additional requirement apart from the 2-year Queensland study requirement.

Job offer: Provide evidence of an offer of employment from a Queensland employer registered in Australia in your skilled occupation (or a closely related occupation). This job offer must be for a minimum of 12 months.

However, a job offer is not required for PhD graduates


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> Thanks. I started my studies in February 2017 (MPAS UTAS) and it ends in december 2018 . The course is for 2 years. On the CRICOS website it says, duration is 104 weeks. If I get 1 exemption I would still graduate in the same month and year, however I would have to take 3 classes instead of 4. I should be fine right?




You need to check your course credit hour on cricos website. It must be 92 or more after deducting your exemption to claim 2 year study requirement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

m.hassan said:


> Hi all. I've submitted my EOI on April 30.
> 
> Accountant general 221111- 189 and 190
> EOI submitted: 30/04/2017- 70 and 75
> 
> Age:30 (I'm 27 years old)
> English:20 (90 in all 4 bands of PTE-A)
> Education:15 (My UK ACA qualification was assessed as equivalent to an Australian Bachelors)
> Experience:5 (3 years)
> 
> However, I'll be having 5 years experience at the end of July'17 so I can claim an additional 5 points for experience. Then my points will move to 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> My question is do I need to get another employment assessment done by CPA for these few months of employment? I got my Skills Assessment results on April 28th and they assessed my employment till March'17 since that was the date my reference letter was issued.
> 
> Also please let me know if and when I'll get the chance to be invited.
> 
> Thanks




No additional employment assessment is required if you didn't change your company or responsibilities. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Thanks. I came out with this 
104 weeks/16 units =6.5 weeks
6.5 x 15 =97.5> 92


----------



## sumitsagar

should be fine mate.

what the case officer will check is the duration of the course on cricos and how many months you studied.


ykhawaja said:


> Thanks. I came out with this
> 104 weeks/16 units =6.5 weeks
> 6.5 x 15 =97.5> 92


----------



## cachandra

I did my skill assessment with CPA, I did skill assessment using CA qualification and they reduced 1-year experience from total 5 years experience. I passed CA in May 2012. I completed ICWA in December 2010. From Jan 2011 to June 2012 I had worked with Audit firm. So I want to re-apply skill assessment with ICWA and 18 months experience before completing CA. Now, what is the procedure to be followed in my case?

Right now I submitted EOI with 60 and 65 points under 189 & 190. I want to increase my points to the extent possible.


----------



## m.hassan

cachandra said:


> I did my skill assessment with CPA, I did skill assessment using CA qualification and they reduced 1-year experience from total 5 years experience. I passed CA in May 2012. I completed ICWA in December 2010. From Jan 2011 to June 2012 I had worked with Audit firm. So I want to re-apply skill assessment with ICWA and 18 months experience before completing CA. Now, what is the procedure to be followed in my case?
> 
> Right now I submitted EOI with 60 and 65 points under 189 & 190. I want to increase my points to the extent possible.


They count your employment from the day you have been assessed to have a qualification which is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's degree. The date should be mentioned in your skills assessment letter. If they consider your CA qualification to be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's then they'll only count your employment after that. 

I my case I lost 3 years of employment at an audit firm because of this.


----------



## cachandra

m.hassan said:


> They count your employment from the day you have been assessed to have a qualification which is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's degree. The date should be mentioned in your skills assessment letter. If they consider your CA qualification to be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's then they'll only count your employment after that.
> 
> I my case I lost 3 years of employment at an audit firm because of this.


Thanks for your reply. I completed CA on May 2012 and worked in Audit firm from June 2012 to April 2014. But they considered my experience from July 2013 to April 2014. I don't know why they reduced.


----------



## m.hassan

cachandra said:


> Thanks for your reply. I completed CA on May 2012 and worked in Audit firm from June 2012 to April 2014. But they considered my experience from July 2013 to April 2014. I don't know why they reduced.


The same thing happened with me. My immigration lawyer called them up and they revised the employment assessment.


----------



## cachandra

m.hassan said:


> The same thing happened with me. My immigration lawyer called them up and they revised the employment assessment.


Did they add those 3 years after calling them?


----------



## m.hassan

cachandra said:


> Did they add those 3 years after calling them?


Nope. In my Skills Assessment, they said I have a Australia equivalent Bachelors from May 2012. But they started counting my employment from November 2013. That's when I joined a new company. But I had worked at an audit firm from 2008-2013 and they completely ignored that. Then when my lawyer called them, they revised the letter and counted employment from May'12 on wards.


----------



## cachandra

m.hassan said:


> Nope. In my Skills Assessment, they said I have a Australia equivalent Bachelors from May 2012. But they started counting my employment from November 2013. That's when I joined a new company. But I had worked at an audit firm from 2008-2013 and they completely ignored that. Then when my lawyer called them, they revised the letter and counted employment from May'12 on wards.


Thank you


----------



## lingling

m.hassan said:


> Nope. In my Skills Assessment, they said I have a Australia equivalent Bachelors from May 2012. But they started counting my employment from November 2013. That's when I joined a new company. But I had worked at an audit firm from 2008-2013 and they completely ignored that. Then when my lawyer called them, they revised the letter and counted employment from May'12 on wards.


If I may add for sharing purpose, assessing body will only recognise experience after we obtain out certification. Hence, in your case, 2008 till before may 2012 wasn't considered. I clarified this with my Agent sometime back.


----------



## SunnyBoy

It looks like the External auditors were not invited in the last invitation round. Guys, Did anyone got an invitation for 221213 ?


----------



## sumitsagar

Auditors didn't get invited last round. 



SunnyBoy said:


> It looks like the External auditors were not invited in the last invitation round. Guys, Did anyone got an invitation for 221213 ?


----------



## auzziedream

**

Hello All, 

I have started my PR journey 18 months back with 55 points and now I'm at 70 points. I believe now in this situation things are bit hard with these points. 

Could you please throw some light on when can I expect invitation. 

Management Accountant 
189 - 70 Points 
190 - 70+5 Points
489 Family Sponsor 70+10 (DIBP is currently not issuing 489 invited for pro-rata occupation. 

Points breakdown: 
Age 30 
English 20 
Qualification - 15 
Experience - 5

Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Have to wait for a few more rounds and ceiling to get clear idea for 70 pointers.


----------



## asadkhalid

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have started my PR journey 18 months back with 55 points and now I'm at 70 points. I believe now in this situation things are bit hard with these points.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please throw some light on when can I expect invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> Management Accountant
> 
> 189 - 70 Points
> 
> 190 - 70+5 Points
> 
> 489 Family Sponsor 70+10 (DIBP is currently not issuing 489 invited for pro-rata occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> Age 30
> 
> English 20
> 
> Qualification - 15
> 
> Experience - 5
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I am at the exact same situation and i am pondering over NAATI. Still can't figure out. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rurouni777

Hi Guys,

Please, Could somebody confirm if any 75 points was invited this 12th of July round?

Also, I heard and read that only IELTS 8.0 are being invited at the moment. I believe most 80 points and even 75 points got IELTS 8.0 (that is how the reach 75-80 points)

But that doesn't mean IELTS 7.0 aren't being invited. It is just that most IELTS 7.0 have 65-70 points.

Could somebody please guide me and correct me If I am wrong?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ku_

rurouni777 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please, Could somebody confirm if any 75 points was invited this 12th of July round?
> 
> Also, I heard and read that only IELTS 8.0 are being invited at the moment. I believe most 80 points and even 75 points got IELTS 8.0 (that is how the reach 75-80 points)
> 
> But that doesn't mean IELTS 7.0 aren't being invited. It is just that most IELTS 7.0 have 65-70 points.
> 
> Could somebody please guide me and correct me If I am wrong?
> 
> Thanks guys.



Wait for the 12th July results to be out. We will have a clearer picture by then. No point pondering over rumors. all the best


----------



## ykhawaja

Ku_ said:


> Wait for the 12th July results to be out. We will have a clearer picture by then. No point pondering over rumors. all the best



this is just for 189 correct?


----------



## Ku_

ykhawaja said:


> this is just for 189 correct?


Yeah.. NSW 190 has been quite for a while.. and till they don't release occupation ceilings or invites, one cannot really predict what is in store this year!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ku_ said:


> Yeah.. NSW 190 has been quite for a while.. and till they don't release occupation ceilings or invites, one cannot really predict what is in store this year!


They are always open for maximum pointers so bring 80 and they will love to give you 80+5 and thats how they are playing silly tricks to waste valuble places for 70+5 and thats how they are gonna continue the entire system so the lower cut offs will keep pushing the points up and up.


----------



## jassu2

Ku_ said:


> Wait for the 12th July results to be out. We will have a clearer picture by then. No point pondering over rumors. all the best


Any clue when the results are going to be out???


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> They are always open for maximum pinters so bring 80 and they will love to give you 80+5 and thats how they are playing silly tricks to waste valuble places for 70+5 and thats how they are gonna continue the entire system so the lower cut offs will keep pushing the points up and up.


even someone with 75+ 5 does not have a chance?


----------



## Ku_

ykhawaja said:


> even someone with 75+ 5 does not have a chance?


Wait and watch! Hopefully 75+5 should get invite soon.. but will know trend only after results are published.. as the cutoff at the last invite last year was 80.


----------



## Ku_

jassu2 said:


> Any clue when the results are going to be out???


Hopefully before the next round! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> They are always open for maximum pointers so bring 80 and they will love to give you 80+5 and thats how they are playing silly tricks to waste valuble places for 70+5 and thats how they are gonna continue the entire system so the lower cut offs will keep pushing the points up and up.


unfortunately true and a sad state of affairs for accountants


----------



## ykhawaja

Ku_ said:


> Wait and watch! Hopefully 75+5 should get invite soon.. but will know trend only after results are published.. as the cutoff at the last invite last year was 80.


Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah

According to this, for 189, 75 are being invited. This means 80 have been cleared?


----------



## jassu2

I got a quick question.. for 189.. i currently have 70 point.. but they will fall to 65, thanks to my bday this October.. I do not think I will get an invite before bday... how would my application be considered after October? as 65 or 70 pointer?? Thanks..


----------



## Darshana

jassu2 said:


> I got a quick question.. for 189.. i currently have 70 point.. but they will fall to 65, thanks to my bday this October.. I do not think I will get an invite before bday... how would my application be considered after October? as 65 or 70 pointer?? Thanks..


What is the date of EOI??? With 70 points you might have a chance with 189 only if you put your EOI in last October... Highly unlikely otherwise... 65 is pointless for accounts


----------



## NB

jassu2 said:


> I got a quick question.. for 189.. i currently have 70 point.. but they will fall to 65, thanks to my bday this October.. I do not think I will get an invite before bday... how would my application be considered after October? as 65 or 70 pointer?? Thanks..


On your 33rd Birthday, the department gift to you would be reducing your points to 65 and resetting your date to effect of the EOI to that date also

It's a double whammy 

Cheers


----------



## jassu2

Darshana said:


> What is the date of EOI??? With 70 points you might have a chance with 189 only if you put your EOI in last October... Highly unlikely otherwise... 65 is pointless for accounts


I submitted EOI on 16th May..


----------



## jassu2

newbienz said:


> On your 33rd Birthday, the department gift to you would be reducing your points to 65 and resetting your date to effect ofbthe EOI to that date also
> 
> It's a double whammy
> 
> Cheers


tat suks.. i submitted on 16th May.. guess i will miss it by a month or so.. and will have to try out for PTE


----------



## Darshana

jassu2 said:


> I submitted EOI on 16th May..


Extremely unfortunate!
Please apply 190 for NSW... You might get through at 70... Again depends on your English... If it's not superior English, that is also doubtful... But depends on your luck


----------



## jassu2

Darshana said:


> Extremely unfortunate!
> Please apply 190 for NSW... You might get through at 70... Again depends on your English... If it's not superior English, that is also doubtful... But depends on your luck


Thanks for the advice...

I have applied for both 189 and 190.. after Oct i will have 70 in 190 category.. and I have selected "any" for the interested in seeking nomination question.. hope that should be fine..

I have proficient English but heard PTE is easier than IELTS so thinking i shld give it a shot to get superior english..

Do I have do anything further so apply for 190 for NSW??

Thanks once again..


----------



## NB

jassu2 said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> I have applied for both 189 and 190.. after Oct i will have 70 in 190 category.. and I have selected "any" for the interested in seeking nomination question.. hope that should be fine..
> 
> I have proficient English but heard PTE is easier than IELTS so thinking i shld give it a shot to get superior english..
> 
> Do I have do anything further so apply for 190 for NSW??
> 
> Thanks once again..


You can do nothing else but wait patiently for the preinvite
Once you get that you will have to submit a detailed application again to NSW

Cheers


----------



## Sd1982

How relevant is the EOI date of lodgement?

I have seen a few instances of people updating their EOI with work experience and getting an invite within days. There was a user here Chikyjenn who received an invite within three days of updating her skilled employment. 

I'm quite sure factors like language score and periods of skilled employment matter more than when you applied as the first come, first serve rule is long gone. 

I don't seem to understand the purpose of multiple EOIs. Can someone shed some light here?


----------



## Sd1982

jassu2 said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> I have applied for both 189 and 190.. after Oct i will have 70 in 190 category.. and I have selected "any" for the interested in seeking nomination question.. hope that should be fine..
> 
> I have proficient English but heard PTE is easier than IELTS so thinking i shld give it a shot to get superior english..
> 
> Do I have do anything further so apply for 190 for NSW??
> 
> Thanks once again..


PTE is not just easier, it's almost incomparable to IELTS. I would suggest getting those additional 10 points for language ASAP by doing a PTE test. I scored 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5 in IELTS while my PTE score was 90, 90, 90 and 88 with no preparation at all. You can do it too, especially since you already crossed the threshold.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sd1982 said:


> PTE is not just easier, it's almost incomparable to IELTS. I would suggest getting those additional 10 points for language ASAP by doing a PTE test. I scored 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5 in IELTS while my PTE score was 90, 90, 90 and 88 with no preparation at all. You can do it too, especially since you already crossed the threshold.


I agree, however there have been many instances where PTE has fetched more marks, as there is no human element involved and bias comapred to IELTS.


----------



## jassu2

Sd1982 said:


> PTE is not just easier, it's almost incomparable to IELTS. I would suggest getting those additional 10 points for language ASAP by doing a PTE test. I scored 7, 7.5, 8, 8.5 in IELTS while my PTE score was 90, 90, 90 and 88 with no preparation at all. You can do it too, especially since you already crossed the threshold.


I scored exactly the same in IELTS.. will apply for PTE at the earliest.. Thanks..


----------



## jontymorgan

Overall visa numbers remain completely unchanged for 2017/18. 

Still nothing about ceilings for individual occupations yet.


----------



## Darshana

Sd1982 said:


> How relevant is the EOI date of lodgement?
> 
> I have seen a few instances of people updating their EOI with work experience and getting an invite within days. There was a user here Chikyjenn who received an invite within three days of updating her skilled employment.
> 
> I'm quite sure factors like language score and periods of skilled employment matter more than when you applied as the first come, first serve rule is long gone.
> 
> I don't seem to understand the purpose of multiple EOIs. Can someone shed some light here?


chinkyjenn had got her points increased by adding skill employment and she got her invite because she has 75+5 points after that
Your EOI date matters when you are at the same points as another person


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Darshana said:


> chinkyjenn had got her points increased by adding skill employment and she got her invite because she has 75+5 points after that
> Your EOI date matters when you are at the same points as another person


Hey Darshana, still no positive news eh.


----------



## Darshana

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hey Darshana, still no positive news eh.


Absolutely none! Terrible timing for me.
How's it going for you? Have you received your grant?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Darshana said:


> Absolutely none! Terrible timing for me.
> How's it going for you? Have you received your grant?


You had your EOI I think less than 5 days ahead of me. Instead of experience you have partner points though. Not sure why that should be different but it seems like after me no 70 pointer was invited by NSW as far as I can see. Hope you get it this time around.

Nope, haven't received it yet. Been almost 3 months now, hoping to have it soon.


----------



## Darshana

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You had your EOI I think less than 5 days ahead of me. Instead of experience you have partner points though. Not sure why that should be different but it seems like after me no 70 pointer was invited by NSW as far as I can see. Hope you get it this time around.
> 
> Nope, haven't received it yet. Been almost 3 months now, hoping to have it soon.


They prefer candidates with experience over ones with no experience points... Realized that later... I think there were others invited as per immitracker... But they had experience


----------



## m.hassan

lingling said:


> If I may add for sharing purpose, assessing body will only recognise experience after we obtain out certification. Hence, in your case, 2008 till before may 2012 wasn't considered. I clarified this with my Agent sometime back.


Thanks. And yes I was already aware of that. My agent already explained.


----------



## blackrider89

m.hassan said:


> Thanks. And yes I was already aware of that. My agent already explained.


Experience obtained after first degree, which must be comparable to an Australian degree, may be recognised and attracts points.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You had your EOI I think less than 5 days ahead of me. Instead of experience you have partner points though. Not sure why that should be different but it seems like after me no 70 pointer was invited by NSW as far as I can see. Hope you get it this time around.
> 
> Nope, haven't received it yet. Been almost 3 months now, hoping to have it soon.


Hi Zidane,
Any progress related to your application?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Hi Zidane,
> Any progress related to your application?


Hi Qasim, absolute silence after employment verification. I lodged on 22nd April and the "Allocation dates" via DIBP website says currently applications allocated are upto 10th April. So maybe that is why I am still waiting.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi Qasim, absolute silence after employment verification. I lodged on 22nd April and the "Allocation dates" via DIBP website says currently applications allocated are upto 10th April. So maybe that is why I am still waiting.


Hmm hope you get your grant soon, i am waiting also as there is nothing in my application because no work experience claimed, as per my agent i might get grant
Next week. Fingers crossed


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Qasimkhan said:


> Hmm hope you get your grant soon, i am waiting also as there is nothing in my application because no work experience claimed, as per my agent i might get grant
> Next week. Fingers crossed


Yes I do hope you get it very very soon. Probably see you sometime in OZ


----------



## Qasimkhan

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Yes I do hope you get it very very soon. Probably see you sometime in OZ


Welcome brother always.


----------



## pareshs

Zidane's Daddy said:


> You had your EOI I think less than 5 days ahead of me. Instead of experience you have partner points though. Not sure why that should be different but it seems like after me no 70 pointer was invited by NSW as far as I can see. Hope you get it this time around.
> 
> Nope, haven't received it yet. Been almost 3 months now, hoping to have it soon.



Wow! Sad to see how tough the situation has become for getting a grant for accountants. Experience over partner points have become a deciding factor. Astonishing. 

Glad I got through it at the right time.


----------



## handyjohn

Guys can professional year points contribute to auditor's eoi as well ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

handyjohn said:


> Guys can professional year points contribute to auditor's eoi as well ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## awais_666

guys did anyone receive invite for 190 in last 2 weeks for accountant or auditor with 75 points? should we expect it my eoi date is 14 july 2017 with 75 points


----------



## auzziedream

awais_666 said:


> guys did anyone receive invite for 190 in last 2 weeks for accountant or auditor with 75 points? should we expect it my eoi date is 14 july 2017 with 75 points


Hi Awais, 

Can we expect 489 Family sponsor invitation for accountants?

Thanks


----------



## awais_666

auzziedream said:


> Hi Awais,
> 
> Can we expect 489 Family sponsor invitation for accountants?
> 
> Thanks


I dont think so mate i had family sponsor points as well but no hopes so far only hope is 75 points my visa is expiring 2nd september that is why i am worried


----------



## auzziedream

awais_666 said:


> I dont think so mate i had family sponsor points as well but no hopes so far only hope is 75 points my visa is expiring 2nd september that is why i am worried


You will very soon get the invitation... all the very best


----------



## Gunner14

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. I have submitted an EOI for 190 with 75, and while lodging an eoi i have selected the option of "Any state". Is that the correct way of lodging 190?


----------



## zaback21

Gunner14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a quick question. I have submitted an EOI for 190 with 75, and while lodging an eoi i have selected the option of "Any state". Is that the correct way of lodging 190?


That's fine, but other than NSW no one will invite you till you apply to each state personally and fulfill their requirements. That's what matters not Any State or or a certain state in EOI.


----------



## Aimee31

Hi there. Me and my partner have 75 points (accountant/auditor) but we didnt get an invite last 12 July 2017.

-------
Accountant/auditor
189: 75 points (age 25+degree 15+5 + partner 5 + naati 5+ pte 20)
190: 80 points 
EOI: 7/7/17


----------



## zaback21

Aimee31 said:


> Hi there. Me and my partner have 75 points (accountant/auditor) but we didnt get an invite last 12 July 2017.
> 
> -------
> Accountant/auditor
> 189: 75 points (age 25+degree 15+5 + partner 5 + naati 5+ pte 20)
> 190: 80 points
> EOI: 7/7/17


It's the 1st round of the year. There were lots of 85, 80 and 75 pointers with earlier Date of Effect than you were waiting. You need to wait for them to clear up before you can expect your invite.


----------



## ykhawaja

Can we get an invite under 489 regional sponsorship.


----------



## KDT16

Aimee31 said:


> Hi there. Me and my partner have 75 points (accountant/auditor) but we didnt get an invite last 12 July 2017.
> 
> -------
> Accountant/auditor
> 189: 75 points (age 25+degree 15+5 + partner 5 + naati 5+ pte 20)
> 190: 80 points
> EOI: 7/7/17


Hi Aimee31 - I submitted an EOI as an accountant for 189 @ 75 points and 190 @ 80 points on 9th June 2017 and didn't get an invite on the July 12th round. I think currently those with 75 points on or before 9th or 10th April have been invited - so we may need to wait a couple of rounds before expecting our own.


----------



## NP101

Have they announced the ceilings yet or not?


----------



## NP101

Attentionseeker said:


> SumitWadhawan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back on expat forum almost after 6 months. The situation seems even worse this time around, however I do believe that it is still gettable (particular for recently graduated onshore students) . As far as ceiling value is concerned, I agree with Rab's opinion that it doesn't matter now as far as multiple EOI problem is not fixed.
> 
> For all those who have their reservations for NSW190;I can confirm from my experience that you won't be forced to settle there - although it's better to at least give it a try. I never received any letter from NSW to update my address. Even the grant letter had NIL visa conditions. So, it's as good as 189. (P.S. I did apply for jobs in NSW, got an offer too, but opted to stay in Vic because of reasons beyond my control that didn't exist at the time I made my application)
> 
> Don't loose hope guys. In the end it's really worth it, and life post PR is really worth all the efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> When you applied for the 190 visa, you made a moral commitment to work in NSW for first two years. They may not enforce it by law but it is still an obligation. I would be quite interested to hear what happens when you apply for the citizenship. It is clearly mentioned on NSW government website that you commit to live and work in NSW for 2 years.
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter I have seen people applied and got their citizenship not living in the designated area 
But while applying for citizenship you should be in that designated area which you mentioned you will be moving after your 190, reason because there are few question in the interview and I think in the paper work where you have to answer regarding your current resindence


----------



## zaback21

NP101 said:


> Doesn't matter I have seen people applied and got their citizenship not living in the designated area
> But while applying for citizenship you should be in that designated area which you mentioned you will be moving after your 190, reason because there are few question in the interview and I think in the paper work where you have to answer regarding your current resindence


Yes, it is true what you have seen. But can anyone tell about the future and guarantee no one will face any issues in future for not honouring the moral obligations given all those changes in citizenship applications recently.

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## NP101

zaback21 said:


> NP101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter I have seen people applied and got their citizenship not living in the designated area
> But while applying for citizenship you should be in that designated area which you mentioned you will be moving after your 190, reason because there are few question in the interview and I think in the paper work where you have to answer regarding your current resindence
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is true what you have seen. But can anyone tell about the future and guarantee no one will face any issues in future for not honouring the moral obligations given all those changes in citizenship applications recently.
> 
> Better to be safe than sorry.
Click to expand...

There is no free guarantee in this materialistic world lol
But yeah why take a risk better to be on a safer side man


----------



## sanath89

Hi Guys, i will be completing 3 years of Experience, end of July 2017. I have gathered the experience in 2 jobs, including my current one.
I am planning to assess my experience via CPA, Australia.
My question is, after we submit employer letters and pay slips to CPA, do they call/e-mail our employers to check the accuracy of it? How do they verify it?


----------



## NB

sanath89 said:


> Hi Guys, i will be completing 3 years of Experience, end of July 2017. I have gathered the experience in 2 jobs, including my current one.
> I am planning to assess my experience via CPA, Australia.
> My question is, after we submit employer letters and pay slips to CPA, do they call/e-mail our employers to check the accuracy of it? How do they verify it?



Even if CPA will not do it, when you apply for the PR, the DIBP department will

They will email or call your employers in all probability and verify the claims you have made during assessment 

Cheers


----------



## handyjohn

newbienz said:


> Even if CPA will not do it, when you apply for the PR, the DIBP department will
> 
> 
> 
> They will email or call your employers in all probability and verify the claims you have made during assessment
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




A physical verification is also done by immigration in Sydney last week. DIBP person verified my friend's name and position from reception in cbd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyonpark

Hi Guys, I am a silent follower of this thread. Were the occupation ceiling released this year? I cannot seem to find it


----------



## NB

Lyonpark said:


> Hi Guys, I am a silent follower of this thread. Were the occupation ceiling released this year? I cannot seem to find it


Not yet
We are all waiting 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b

Lyonpark said:


> Hi Guys, I am a silent follower of this thread. Were the occupation ceiling released this year? I cannot seem to find it


They may release them this week, its very rare that DIBP would delay info for more than 2 rounds in the row.


----------



## Abood

andreyx108b said:


> They may release them this week, its very rare that DIBP would delay info for more than 2 rounds in the row.




The problem is that we don't know the reason of the delay. It seems that the government is struggling to pass new immigration changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Abood said:


> The problem is that we don't know the reason of the delay. It seems that the government is struggling to pass new immigration changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, changes would first be announced as per historical changes. Its not that they would overhaul the whole system without telling anyone. 

One more thing to note, DIBP had previously delayed release of invite rounds information for 2-4 weeks, but thats was once or twice as far as i can recall. However, never longer than that (again based on me remembering correctly). This is not uncommon.


----------



## Alvinia

Hi all, 
My 485 visa expiring this Sep, but i am still waiting invitation from immi. 65points for 189 and 70points for 190NSW. How is visa 489 works? Do you all know which state is available for 489?


----------



## zaback21

Alvinia said:


> Hi all,
> My 485 visa expiring this Sep, but i am still waiting invitation from immi. 65points for 189 and 70points for 190NSW. How is visa 489 works? Do you all know which state is available for 489?


You do realise 65 pointers will not get invite this year and may not be next year too considering 70 pointers is waiting for over 12 months. Unless you increase points, the chances are very slim to none. Try get 10 more English points or other means.

Else try any state but NSW as they won't invite anyone less than 70+5 either.


----------



## Rab nawaz

75 is the new stop for accountants and if the occupational ceiling come 2.5k in few months of time 80 will standing on the top.


----------



## 65Points!

I am expecting the cut-off date to move between 20th-31st May for 75 pointers later in the evening.


----------



## omermena

looks like 23/5 - 75pts was invited , immi tracker...


----------



## 65Points!

25th May - 75 points - already being reported


----------



## Lord Vestoink

*Nsw*

Hi peeps,

For the NSW state sponsorship, it's actually better to move and do it. They technically have the right to revoke your residency if you do not fulfill that obligation. I'm moving at the end of the year, so I'm really just taking no chances with it.


----------



## 65Points!

So I continue to stick out my neck with my estimates:

Ceiling Accountant (General) - 2,500
80(+) - 1 EoI/day
75 - 2 to 2.5EoIs/day

This trend will continue till another couple of months, and with increasing frustration amongst 70 pointers, they are bound to increase the points to 75/80, and from Oct/Nov 80(+) EoIs/day should jump to 1.25/1.5/day and 75 EoIs to 3-3.5/day.

By Oct, all the 75pointer backlog should have been cleared, but from then on, of the 105/110 odd invites each round roughly 20 odd invites would go to 80(+) pointers, and 50 odd invites to 75 pointers, which means come Oct 1st round 35-40 70pointers should start to get invites each round. Those 70 pointers who have put their EoIs in 2017 need to start increasing points, but my guess is around Dec17/Jan18 NSW should start giving invites to 70+5pointers

Anyway, I continue to keep my NSW EoI "suspended", and am hoping to get the invite during the 2nd round of August. My suggestion to fellow 75 pointers, please have patience and let us not eat into invites stored for 70+5pointers.

Ex Auditor 2nd May - 75 points being reported.


----------



## davidlk03

Pleade withdraw your other EOIS from the skill select aystem


----------



## omermena

any update ?


----------



## azerty

75 points accountants seem to have moved till at least May 25.
Maybe early may for 75 point auditors.


----------



## blackrider89

Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.

Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.

They only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points not invited this month.


----------



## blackrider89

Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.

Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.

They only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points not invited this month.


----------



## SunnyBoy

blackrider89 said:


> Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.
> 
> Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.
> 
> They only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points not invited this month.


External auditor 24 April 17 invited. Auditors were not invited in 12 July round. Thats the latest info we got.


----------



## mrdr2017

23 may submission date with 75 points...just got my invite today


----------



## SunnyBoy

mrdr2017 said:


> 23 may submission date with 75 points...just got my invite today


Congrats my friend.....For which occupation ? Anzsco ?


----------



## mrdr2017

Thanks....Under Accountants...


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> So I continue to stick out my neck with my estimates:
> 
> Ceiling Accountant (General) - 2,500
> 80(+) - 1 EoI/day
> 75 - 2 to 2.5EoIs/day
> 
> This trend will continue till another couple of months, and with increasing frustration amongst 70 pointers, they are bound to increase the points to 75/80, and from Oct/Nov 80(+) EoIs/day should jump to 1.25/1.5/day and 75 EoIs to 3-3.5/day.
> 
> By Oct, all the 75pointer backlog should have been cleared, but from then on, of the 105/110 odd invites each round roughly 20 odd invites would go to 80(+) pointers, and 50 odd invites to 75 pointers, which means come Oct 1st round 35-40 70pointers should start to get invites each round. Those 70 pointers who have put their EoIs in 2017 need to start increasing points, but my guess is around Dec17/Jan18 NSW should start giving invites to 70+5pointers
> 
> Anyway, I continue to keep my NSW EoI "suspended", and am hoping to get the invite during the 2nd round of August. My suggestion to fellow 75 pointers, please have patience and let us not eat into invites stored for 70+5pointers.
> 
> Ex Auditor 2nd May - 75 points being reported.


I do agree with yours calculations but am highly doubtfull NSW will ever invite anyone 70+5 with 10 points of English even dozens of fellows are never invited(january2017) by NSW with 90All in PTE so this whole system is twisting around state sponsorship if by any chance NSW will start inviting 70+5 with 10 points of English the cut offs for 70s will be chased in 1 year of time and the accountants will move back to 70 points with few months of wait time.


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> I do agree with yours calculations but am highly doubtfull NSW will ever invite anyone 70+5 with 10 points of English even dozens of fellows are never invited(january2017) by NSW with 90All in PTE so this whole system is twisting around state sponsorship if by any chance NSW will start inviting 70+5 with 10 points of English the cut offs for 70s will be chased in 1 year of time and the accountants will move back to 70 points with few months of wait time.


They will invite those 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+. I for one don't think they will be inviting any 70+5 pointers with less than Superior English though.

PTE has changed the game and 79+ has become the norm these days.


----------



## thapa.aashik

*Expected Invitation*

Please update any official updates for invitation on 26 July 2017? Both independent and NSW SS? 


EOI updated : 21/07/2017
Age : 30
Qualification : 20
English : 20
PY : 5 
EOI invitation : :fingerscrossed:

EOI independent 189 : 75 points
EOI NSW SS 190 : (75+5) points


----------



## blackrider89

thapa.aashik said:


> Please update any official updates for invitation on 26 July 2017? Both independent and NSW SS?
> 
> 
> EOI updated : 21/07/2017
> Age : 30
> Qualification : 20
> English : 20
> PY : 5
> EOI invitation : :fingerscrossed:
> 
> EOI independent 189 : 75 points
> EOI NSW SS 190 : (75+5) points


You may be receiving a 189 invite in September.


----------



## thapa.aashik

blackrider89 said:


> You may be receiving a 189 invite in September.


Hope so. Thanks.


EOI updated : 21/07/2017
Age : 30
Qualification : 20
English : 20
PY : 5 
EOI invitation : :fingerscrossed:

*External Auditor - 221213*
EOI independent 189 : 75 points
EOI NSW SS 190 : (75+5) points


----------



## chinkyjenn

blackrider89 said:


> They will invite those 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+. I for one don't think they will be inviting any 70+5 pointers with less than Superior English though.
> 
> PTE has changed the game and 79+ has become the norm these days.


I highly doubt it though.... My friend with 70+5 points with superior english hasn't received the invite. She lodged her EOI back in February!


----------



## diablo154

I submitted my EOI on 17/6/2017 and waiting for an reply. I have 70 points in management accounting. Any idea when can i expect to receive an invite?


----------



## Lord Vestoink

blackrider89 said:


> They will invite those 70+5 pointers with PTE 79+. I for one don't think they will be inviting any 70+5 pointers with less than Superior English though.
> 
> PTE has changed the game and 79+ has become the norm these days.


Yes definitely. PTE really changed everything for everyone. I've mentioned long ago, that NSW has only been inviting 70+5 with superior english. Nothing less. Check my previous posts, I've explained it there too.


----------



## Rab nawaz

In my view nsw 190 will be declared only for overseas clients with years and years of experience two of my fellows had 90All in first attempt in january 2017 and both of them havnt got any invitition but on the other hand one guy was recently invited from my home country with 10 year of experience+partner points so at the moment i reckon state sponsorship is nearly closed for onshore students.


----------



## tikitiki

diablo154 said:


> I submitted my EOI on 17/6/2017 and waiting for an reply. I have 70 points in management accounting. Any idea when can i expect to receive an invite?


Chance of ever getting an invitation is very slim.


----------



## KDT16

Hi I submitted an EOI (221111 General Accountant) for NSW with 75+5 including superior English on 9th June and have not had an invite.

Hoping to get 189 in the next round though.


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> In my view nsw 190 will be declared only for overseas clients with years and years of experience two of my fellows had 90All in first attempt in january 2017 and both of them havnt got any invitition but on the other hand one guy was recently invited from my home country with 10 year of experience+partner points so at the moment i reckon state sponsorship is nearly closed for onshore students.


That guy might have had 75+5 points?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

blackrider89 said:


> You may be receiving a 189 invite in September.


What. Am i missing something here. 

He has 80 points for 190 and he has to wait till September??? 

What are my chances when I only have 75 for 190 (Superior English)? Will I still be able to get it this year? 

Many thanks


----------



## davidlk03

Rab nawaz said:


> In my view nsw 190 will be declared only for overseas clients with years and years of experience two of my fellows had 90All in first attempt in january 2017 and both of them havnt got any invitition but on the other hand one guy was recently invited from my home country with 10 year of experience+partner points so at the moment i reckon state sponsorship is nearly closed for onshore students.


Exactly, and again onshore will have to suffer. They (offshore) already have the option of 189, i do undersatand when someone occupations is not in the sol list, but whats the ppint in giving the same priority and making it accessable to anyone anywhere, 190, when they qre not going to use 190 if they receive 189 and so thats how it gets wasted.
it doesnt matter even though u worked ur a** off and paid tax and earned degree from onshore contributing to the state for so many years..


----------



## ykhawaja

davidlk03 said:


> Exactly, and again onshore will have to suffer. They (offshore) already have the option of 189, i do undersatand when someone occupations is not in the sol list, but whats the ppint in giving the same priority and making it accessable to anyone anywhere, 190, when they qre not going to use 190 if they receive 189 and so thats how it gets wasted.
> it doesnt matter even though u worked ur a** off and paid tax and earned degree from onshore contributing to the state for so many years..


This only applies to NSW right ? or other states as well


----------



## ykhawaja

tikitiki said:


> Chance of ever getting an invitation is very slim.



So 70 pointers will never get an invite ? Or will it take just longer than ever before ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> So 70 pointers will never get an invite ? Or will it take just longer than ever before ?


I have 70+5 with 10 points of English and i knew exactly even the occupational ceiling will come 5000 still there is 0.00% chances i will be invited this whole scam is sparked by the word cut offs they can easily claim per two hours they have received 102 EOIs with 75 points so in my view untill and unless they will remove multiple Eois, technical glitches and clear all of the other hidden cards most of the candidates are already out of the game.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> I have 70+5 with 10 points of English and i knew exactly even the occupational ceiling will come 5000 still there is 0.00% chances i will be invited this whole scam is sparked by the word cut offs they can easily claim per two hours they have received 102 EOIs with 75 points so in my view untill and unless they will remove multiple Eois, technical glitches and clear all of the other hidden cards most of the candidates are already out of the game.



ok. However from what I am reading,this situation is for 189 and 190 nsw. Does it apply to other 190 states as well?


----------



## natali-new

I guess accountants with th 70 who submitted their eoi during oct16-feb17 have a chance to get invitations in 2017-2018 financial year.
They will start to invite oct 2016 eoi with 70 somewhere in oct 2017 i guess


----------



## Abood

natali-new said:


> I guess accountants with th 70 who submitted their eoi during oct16-feb17 have a chance to get invitations in 2017-2018 financial year.
> They will start to invite oct 2016 eoi with 70 somewhere in oct 2017 i guess




You are very optimistic! 70 points means no chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What. Am i missing something here.
> 
> He has 80 points for 190 and he has to wait till September???
> 
> What are my chances when I only have 75 for 190 (Superior English)? Will I still be able to get it this year?
> 
> Many thanks


70+5 only with luck will you receive an invite in 2017-2018 financial year should you submit your EOI post April 2017.


----------



## 65Points!

Rab nawaz said:


> I do agree with yours calculations but am highly doubtfull NSW will ever invite anyone 70+5 with 10 points of English even dozens of fellows are never invited(january2017) by NSW with 90All in PTE so this whole system is twisting around state sponsorship if by any chance NSW will start inviting 70+5 with 10 points of English the cut offs for 70s will be chased in 1 year of time and the accountants will move back to 70 points with few months of wait time.


I agree, quite unlikely people with 10 points for English will get invited at 70+5 points. It is people with superior along with work experience who would end up walking away with most of the invites.


----------



## zaback21

natali-new said:


> I guess accountants with th 70 who submitted their eoi during oct16-feb17 have a chance to get invitations in 2017-2018 financial year.
> They will start to invite oct 2016 eoi with 70 somewhere in oct 2017 i guess


Considering how slow Accounting moved like 6 mins to few hrs every 14 days, you will be lucky if you get invite in April/May 2018.


----------



## blackrider89

zaback21 said:


> Considering how slow Accounting moved like 6 mins to few hrs every 14 days, you will be lucky if you get invite in April/May 2018.


He might be talking about 190 NSW State Nomination mate.


----------



## zaback21

blackrider89 said:


> He might be talking about 190 NSW State Nomination mate.


Then there is no chance at 65+5 for NSW. Other state may work.


----------



## blackrider89

zaback21 said:


> Then there is no chance at 65+5 for NSW. Other state may work.


He said 70+5. No, doesn't work with any other states. NSW is the last resort.


----------



## diablo154

Okay I am sorry if I offend somebody but after my initial question I have realised people seem to talk that they have all the information to need to draw such conclusion where no such thing exits. To all the people answering questions may i what are your sources and how are drawing out these conclusions?


----------



## tikitiki

diablo154 said:


> Okay I am sorry if I offend somebody but after my initial question I have realised people seem to talk that they have all the information to need to draw such conclusion where no such thing exits. To all the people answering questions may i what are your sources and how are drawing out these conclusions?


Nothing is 100%. Who knows if tomorrow ceiling will be announced at 5000 (altho ?e all know it's nearly impossible)? All are just our best speculations based on how frustratingly slow things are moving. You can go to immitracker and take a guess for yourself how many higher pointers than u there are. Also imagine the vast numbers of 70 pointers with earlier DOE from Oct 2016. My eoi is literally 1 day earlier than yours and I am working on my naati. So let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

diablo154 said:


> Okay I am sorry if I offend somebody but after my initial question I have realised people seem to talk that they have all the information to need to draw such conclusion where no such thing exits. To all the people answering questions may i what are your sources and how are drawing out these conclusions?


Source is time, experience, trends, knowledge, examples, immitracker, living in sydney with huge social circle and on the top massive changes in entire GSM is a clear indicator that the situation is gonna worse and worse for immigrants.


----------



## Sd1982

Rab nawaz said:


> Source is time, experience, trends, knowledge, examples, immitracker, living in sydney with huge social circle and on the top massive changes in entire GSM is a clear indicator that the situation is gonna worse and worse for immigrants.


I agree with you 100%. Most of the responses are very constructive and drawn out of observation for months and years. 

However, responses such as "You are very optimistic! you have no chance!" is asinine.


----------



## awais_666

Hi guys i have updated my EOI on 14-07-17 with 75 points really getting stressed out as visa is expiring on 2nd september and 2 rounds left and didnt hear any update on 190 as well

any suggestions that what i should do if didnt get invite in next 2 rounds whats the best way out as if i go to my home country it will be too many expenses on me

thanks in advance


----------



## ykhawaja

blackrider89 said:


> He said 70+5. No, doesn't work with any other states. NSW is the last resort.


so you can not get 60+5 or 65+5 for states such as NT or TAS


----------



## tikitiki

ykhawaja said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He said 70+5. No, doesn't work with any other states. NSW is the last resort.
> 
> 
> 
> so you can not get 60+5 or 65+5 for states such as NT or TAS
Click to expand...

As far as I know, each state has completely different requirements that most of us don't satisfy (except nsw). Some states ask for u to study/ live there, others require PHD or job experiences etc.


----------



## tikitiki

I think only NSW has this point- based assessment that is similar to 189. Other require some specific conditions. But I am not too sure.


----------



## Welshtone

Sd1982 said:


> I agree with you 100%. Most of the responses are very constructive and drawn out of observation for months and years.
> 
> However, responses such as "You are very optimistic! you have no chance!" is asinine.


I'm with Rab on this one - I have been analysing the numbers for a few years and I calculate that, for 189 EOIs, anyone who has lodged a 70 point EOI from May 2017, is bordering on a fatal 2 year wait and more - 75 is the new 70.

If comments to such 70 pointers, and those 70 pointers yet to lodge an EOI include, "You are very optimistic! you have no chance!", and that wakes them up to the fact that 75 points is required, and it gets them working on alternative solutions early into their 485, in stead of near the end, when it is too late - then such comments would be invaluable - certainly not asinine

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## muz068

I am not sure but I am getting the feeling that soon pass mark of all the occupations would be increased to 65/70 because even NONpro rata occupations are getting an invite at higher points.


----------



## helphelp2

Hello everyone 

I have lodged my EOI on 3rd december with 70 points (30+20+20) for 189
do i have any chances of getting invited at all?


----------



## nishish

blackrider89 said:


> Auditor 75 points 15 April 2017 invited.
> 
> Accountant 75 points 19 May 2017 invited.
> 
> They only invited pro-rata occupations this month. I have 1 radiographer 70 points not invited this month.


I think they invited non pro-rata as well but with 70 points only. One Nurse with 70 points updated on the forum. Don't remember the EOI DOE but will post once I find that post again. Can you share the EOI DOE for this radiographer with 70 points? Thanks.


----------



## Ditzu

Hi, I've submitted my EOI on march 2017 with 70 points. In January 2018 I'll lose 5 points. Is there any chance to get invited before?
Thanks

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ro_beo9

blackrider89 said:


> He might be talking about 190 NSW State Nomination mate.


Blackrider, I have a question regarding processing time for 189 and 190 visa. Hope you can help. I lodged my 190 (accountant) 2 months ago, how long you think it will take to get granted?
Plus, i received an invitation to apply for 189 (auditor), can you please advise what i should do with it?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## 65Points!

diablo154 said:


> Okay I am sorry if I offend somebody but after my initial question I have realised people seem to talk that they have all the information to need to draw such conclusion where no such thing exits. To all the people answering questions may i what are your sources and how are drawing out these conclusions?


Please ask a specific question, only then would one know what you are after. 

As a generic comment to your question, there is a world of difference what a migration agent will ever tell you and what people here will tell you. Migration agent has money to make from you, so you will always been shown hope where none exists, unlike people here who have nothing to conceal. Just last week a renowned migration agent here in Melbourne was claiming to my friend that all the 75point back log will be cleared in the 26th July round, and on this very thread on the 25th July, I put in an estimate of the cut off date moving between 20th-31st May, and now the cut off date happens to be 25th May. Not saying we will be right always, but yes, after being "overly optimistic" for such a long time a sense of realism drives one down and makes one stand closer to reality. 

Rab and many of us have seen how once people used to get invites with 50points along with 10points for rural back then when the number of invites were 10,000 to now when the scenario seems pretty hopeless for 70pointers if their EoIs are after Jan/Feb'17 (and that's a best case scenario I have in mind). Other than that, it's your free will what to believe or not to, but if you are onshore, my very friendly suggestion, take this thread seriously!




awais_666 said:


> Hi guys i have updated my EOI on 14-07-17 with 75 points really getting stressed out as visa is expiring on 2nd september and 2 rounds left and didnt hear any update on 190 as well
> 
> any suggestions that what i should do if didnt get invite in next 2 rounds whats the best way out as if i go to my home country it will be too many expenses on me
> 
> thanks in advance


August 2nd round on the 23rd Aug is the round for you, and if you are really lucky, then you will have the invite by 9th Aug, but that's hoping hope against hope!


----------



## chinkyjenn

awais_666 said:


> Hi guys i have updated my EOI on 14-07-17 with 75 points really getting stressed out as visa is expiring on 2nd september and 2 rounds left and didnt hear any update on 190 as well
> 
> any suggestions that what i should do if didnt get invite in next 2 rounds whats the best way out as if i go to my home country it will be too many expenses on me
> 
> thanks in advance


yeah hope you get the invite in August. 

IF not, you can try to extend your visa (ex: student visa maybe?) while waiting for the invite.


----------



## handyjohn

ro_beo9 said:


> Blackrider, I have a question regarding processing time for 189 and 190 visa. Hope you can help. I lodged my 190 (accountant) 2 months ago, how long you think it will take to get granted?
> 
> Plus, i received an invitation to apply for 189 (auditor), can you please advise what i should do with it?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!




If you are already invited then you should had suspended all other EOIs. Sorry man but due to this attitude, we accountants are suffering the most as this invitation will be wasted and will never be included again in the pool. I humbly request all to please stop draining the ceilings by keeping active other EOIs even after invitation and lodgement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03

handyjohn said:


> If you are already invited then you should had suspended all other EOIs. Sorry man but due to this attitude, we accountants are suffering the most as this invitation will be wasted and will never be included again in the pool. I humbly request all to please stop draining the ceilings by keeping active other EOIs even after invitation and lodgement.
> 
> Thats how we all been <*SNIP*> -* see Rule 2, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*
> 
> People are beling so selfless and even after invitation and visa lodgement they been keeping up their EOIS active, what wrong with some people,so basically a guy with 3 different EOIS ruins up 6-7 spaces of theceilings gettinv invitation and double invitation again for not cancelling and is happy all about.


----------



## tikitiki

ro_beo9 said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He might be talking about 190 NSW State Nomination mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrider, I have a question regarding processing time for 189 and 190 visa. Hope you can help. I lodged my 190 (accountant) 2 months ago, how long you think it will take to get granted?
> Plus, i received an invitation to apply for 189 (auditor), can you please advise what i should do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!
Click to expand...

You have received ur 189 invitation. Why do need 190??? Why?? Cancel it pls n dont eat up hope of other people. Serious! I dont get it.


----------



## chinkyjenn

tikitiki said:


> You have received ur 189 invitation. Why do need 190??? Why?? Cancel it pls n dont eat up hope of other people. Serious! I dont get it.


yeah and it is too late now. he already received 2 invitations... Even if he cancelled it, it wouldn't have made any difference....


----------



## Snappysnake

helphelp2 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have lodged my EOI on 3rd december with 70 points (30+20+20) for 189
> do i have any chances of getting invited at all?




i HAVE BEEN WAITING SINCE 9TH DECEMBER WITH SAME POINT STRUCTURE. 
GETTING TOO STRESSED NOW!


----------



## blackrider89

Snappysnake said:


> i HAVE BEEN WAITING SINCE 9TH DECEMBER WITH SAME POINT STRUCTURE.
> GETTING TOO STRESSED NOW!


If you both have had submitted an EOI for 190 Nomination you both would have been invited. What a pity.

With 189 chance is very very slim.


----------



## blackrider89

ro_beo9 said:


> Blackrider, I have a question regarding processing time for 189 and 190 visa. Hope you can help. I lodged my 190 (accountant) 2 months ago, how long you think it will take to get granted?
> Plus, i received an invitation to apply for 189 (auditor), can you please advise what i should do with it?
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Once you have received such an invite, nothing you can do. Just wait till it expires.

Now the process is very slow. Those who applied in early May haven't been contacted so I anticipate that you may be contacted/granted the visa in August or September.


----------



## mklam90

Ditzu said:


> Hi, I've submitted my EOI on march 2017 with 70 points. In January 2018 I'll lose 5 points. Is there any chance to get invited before?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Pretty much zero chance at 70 points.


----------



## Snappysnake

blackrider89 said:


> if you both have had submitted an eoi for 190 nomination you both would have been invited. What a pity.
> 
> With 189 chance is very very slim.



i had applied for 190 just a day after and still haven't heard from them.


----------



## chinkyjenn

Snappysnake said:


> i had applied for 190 just a day after and still haven't heard from them.


how many points you have for English requirement?


----------



## sanjayguha

Hello Everyone, 
I applied for my 189 and 190 on 27-June-2017 with 70(+5) points and superior english (90/90 in PTE) under management accounting. Are there any chances of me getting in an invite? if yes then how long can it take if not then what can I do to improve my chances of getting an invite.

P.S Sorry I am new to this forum and asking such a noob question.
Also is the waiting time of accountant and management accountant same?


----------



## mklam90

sanjayguha said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I applied for my 189 and 190 on 27-June-2017 with 70(+5) points and superior english (90/90 in PTE) under management accounting. Are there any chances of me getting in an invite? if yes then how long can it take if not then what can I do to improve my chances of getting an invite.
> 
> P.S Sorry I am new to this forum and asking such a noob question.
> Also is the waiting time of accountant and management accountant same?


Given there's a 6 months backlog for 70 pointers, your chance of getting invitation this F.Y is very slim. You could try doing professional year and/or NAATI (Not sure about the availability in your language).


----------



## sanjayguha

mklam90 said:


> Given there's a 6 months backlog for 70 pointers, your chance of getting invitation this F.Y is very slim. You could try doing professional year and/or NAATI (Not sure about the availability in your language).


I cant do PY I dont have 12 months left on my visa. I native language is Hindi but I have no info on the NAATI test.


----------



## ro_beo9

tikitiki said:


> You have received ur 189 invitation. Why do need 190??? Why?? Cancel it pls n dont eat up hope of other people. Serious! I dont get it.


Because 190 invited first and already lodged, <*SNIP*>:hat:
*
Note Rule 1: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Snappysnake

chinkyjenn said:


> how many points you have for english requirement?


i had 8 each (pte)


----------



## ro_beo9

handyjohn said:


> If you are already invited then you should had suspended all other EOIs. Sorry man but due to this attitude, we accountants are suffering the most as this invitation will be wasted and will never be included again in the pool. I humbly request all to please stop draining the ceilings by keeping active other EOIs even after invitation and lodgement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My EOI as accountant has been suspended, as 190 visa has been lodged. I think everyone has a different case. When you have more points, I think you have the right to choose which one you want to go for. I might not want to live in NSW for 2 years due to work, for instance.Also Immigration allows you to lodge as many applications as you like, as long as you are invited and willing to pay the fee.
Sorry man, i think you need to focus on how to achieve more points to get an invitation rather than judging in the dark


----------



## Ku_

ro_beo9 said:


> Because 190 invited first and already lodged, dumbass:hat:


Congratulations on ur invite.. by calling others dumbass, it does not make you a smartass.. so pls refrain from using such language on this forum where people are just looking to get advice and help. Little politeness would be highly appreciated here.
Good luck with your PR journey


----------



## ro_beo9

Ku_ said:


> Congratulations on ur invite.. by calling others dumbass, it does not make you a smartass.. so pls refrain from using such language on this forum where people are just looking to get advice and help. Little politeness would be highly appreciated here.
> Good luck with your PR journey


Thank you for your wish and advice, sir! It was a bit overreacting. However, I was obviously seeking help from another member, not the one who jumped in and gave some comment without reading my post completely.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

Everyone, as immigration is not fixing there double invitation system, we could force them too. As you all aware that people could create as many EOI as much they want and invitation gets wasted when they don't accept it.

What if everyone creates an EOI at 100 points, and let's not accept it and get wasted. That way immigration has to come up with something to fix there system.

Let's do for every PRO RATA occupation. 

Or else we have to get 75 this year and next year 80 and then 85.


----------



## Gunner14

Hi Fellas,
Currently sitting on 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. In order to gain 5 extra points i called NAATI to book a interpreter test, and they have advised me that last last test is going to be conducted in September and after that there are no naati test till 2018. So just a heads up if you are planning to sit a naati test do it asap. 

Furthermore considering the current Naati situation and PTE strictness I think ceiling will come down to 70 Points. But then again I am no expert, I am just speculating. Thank you


----------



## handyjohn

Gunner14 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> Currently sitting on 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. In order to gain 5 extra points i called NAATI to book a interpreter test, and they have advised me that last last test is going to be conducted in September and after that there are no naati test till 2018. So just a heads up if you are planning to sit a naati test do it asap.
> 
> Furthermore considering the current Naati situation and PTE strictness I think ceiling will come down to 70 Points. But then again I am no expert, I am just speculating. Thank you




NAATI is just money making scam. Their passing ratio is just 10-15% on average in all exams plus they take months to declare results. It's much better to concentrate on PTE rather on NAATI. They can't justify $1050 and two months delay for a single half an hour exam which takes 15 minutes for an examiner to score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Gunner14 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> Currently sitting on 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. In order to gain 5 extra points i called NAATI to book a interpreter test, and they have advised me that last last test is going to be conducted in September and after that there are no naati test till 2018. So just a heads up if you are planning to sit a naati test do it asap.
> 
> Furthermore considering the current Naati situation and PTE strictness I think ceiling will come down to 70 Points. But then again I am no expert, I am just speculating. Thank you


Guys can we all share NAATI information or Study material with each other on the following thread :-

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/1221721-naati-professional-year.html


----------



## blackrider89

I've got a lot of materials for PTE, ielts, OET, CAE and NAATI (Vietnamese)...

Wishing to share with you guys. Have some more Ielts materials but couldn't be bother uploading. Ielts is getting harder so don't think you guys should opt to it anw.

<*SNIP*> *See Rule 10: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi blackrider if you don't mind can you pm link to Naati materials.


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> Hi blackrider if you don't mind can you pm link to Naati materials.


I only have NAATi Vietnamese test sample kit mate.


----------



## sanjayguha

me too please


----------



## helphelp2

blackrider89 said:


> If you both have had submitted an EOI for 190 Nomination you both would have been invited. What a pity.
> 
> With 189 chance is very very slim.



Hello blackrider

I did apply for 190 but no luck 

What do you think that i should do in this case?


----------



## blackrider89

helphelp2 said:


> Hello blackrider
> 
> I did apply for 190 but no luck
> 
> What do you think that i should do in this case?


You can claim partner points (if your partner is eligible) or sit the NAATi test.


----------



## doing333

I will have 75 points in October for 189. What is the chance of getting invite this FY do u reckon guys.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, what are the chances for 75 (70+5) NSW 190? 

Im submitting it in 5 weeks time. 
So anxious. I never thought 75 would be a problem!!! 

I will have TR for 2 years, till August 2019. Any chances for me


----------



## tikitiki

ro_beo9 said:


> tikitiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have received ur 189 invitation. Why do need 190??? Why?? Cancel it pls n dont eat up hope of other people. Serious! I dont get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Because 190 invited first and already lodged, dumbass
Click to expand...

Oops. Sorry for misunderstanding your post. Doesn't change the fact that you're rude and inconsiderate and by calling people dumbass, good luck with getting any help in here.


----------



## tikitiki

Gunner14 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> Currently sitting on 70 points for 189 and 75 for 190. In order to gain 5 extra points i called NAATI to book a interpreter test, and they have advised me that last last test is going to be conducted in September and after that there are no naati test till 2018. So just a heads up if you are planning to sit a naati test do it asap.
> 
> Furthermore considering the current Naati situation and PTE strictness I think ceiling will come down to 70 Points. But then again I am no expert, I am just speculating. Thank you


Hi. Can u elaborate more on PTE strictness? Has it changed its marking system? Or you're mentioning the new question bank released in May? Because even with that new QB PTE is still a piece of cake.


----------



## sanjayguha

I know it might be a noob thing to ask but is the occupation ceiling same as last year? or we dont know yet? if we dont know can it be higher than last year or it goes down every year? if it goes up will it help people with 70 points?


----------



## Welshtone

sanjayguha said:


> I know it might be a noob thing to ask but is the occupation ceiling same as last year? or we dont know yet? if we dont know can it be higher than last year or it goes down every year? if it goes up will it help people with 70 points?


I don't want to raise false hope but here is a bit of my analysis:

If quotas remain similar to last year, it should be about 680 per month total for the pro rata occupations - This would give 320 for Non Pros for 12th July in a total of 1000 invites..

With the last 3 months of invitations being free of Pros, you can get an idea of how many non pros build up each fortnight and roughly the proportion at each points value. Looking at the last 4 rounds it is about an average of:

60 points = 410 EOIs
65 points = 185 EOIs
70 points = 50 EOIs
75+ points = 35 Eois

the 12th of July round was a 3 week gap so in the system was about:

60 points = 615
65 points = 280
70 points = 75
75 points = 50

So if there were 320 invites for the non pros, you would expect them to go down to nearly all the 65 pointers. - 50 + 75 and about 200 of the 280 65 pointers.

I think all the 75 and above non-pros were invited only about 125 meaning that 875 pro ratas were invited and some spilled over into the 489 invites - so pro rata invites could be about 900 or more, 220+ more than I expected. I don't want to get the accountants and auditors excited but increases in other occupations would be small and in-line with an increase in the number of such workers in Australia. The pro rata numbers for Accountants and Auditors was slashed over a couple of years and is artificially low - so is it possible the numbers for Accountants and Auditors have been doubled.

Let's follow through this theory for the 26th July invites for non pros:

60 points = 615 + 410 = 1025
65 points = 280 + 185 = 465
70 points = 75 + 50 = 125
70+ points = 0 + 35

The results show that the non-pros got down to about 3rd July 2017 - so they moved 12 days from 21st June and are 23 days in arrears - so it got through about 1/3 of the 125 X 70 pointers = about 40 + 35 = 75. Over 900 for Pro rata again.

This is all guess work in the absence of Ceilings etc but it looks to me that there is a huge increase in the number of prorata invites which I can only see explained by an increase in Accountants/Auditors Ceilings.

Further evidence for increased Ceiling for Auditors (and Accountants) - look at the invitation round for Auditors for 12th April 2017 - there were only 38 invites as it hit the annual ceiling and all 80+ were invited and 75s up to 7th April. Lets say of the 38 invites 35 were at 75 and 3 at 80 and above. so in 2 weeks from the previous invite, 70 Auditor EOIs went on at 75 and above. No more invites until 12th July 6.5 fortnights later. I have no figures for Auditors for that round so lets look at the 26th July round - 7.5 fortnights of backlog - so there would be a backlog of 525 EOIs at 75 and above - say 500 at 75 and 25 at 80 and above. The invitations got down to at least 2nd May 2017 for 75 point auditors - all of the 80 points (25) plus 25 days of 75 pointers - 25 days out of a 91 day backlog = 25/91*500 = 137 invites +25 = about 162 invites over 2 rounds for auditors.

So maybe the Auditors and Accountants have been greatly increased but there are so many unknown and variables, let's not get too excited until we see some official results and ceilings

Regards


Tony Coates


----------



## kinger

Hi helpies, just a random question.
From where we can get to know about the results of the last invitation round, which was held on 26th july. I mean to say cut off amd how many invites for each occupation. Is there any source kindly let me know.
Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Really do hope your analysis is right. Fingers crossed for the new ceiling. 



Welshtone said:


> sanjayguha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it might be a noob thing to ask but is the occupation ceiling same as last year? or we dont know yet? if we dont know can it be higher than last year or it goes down every year? if it goes up will it help people with 70 points?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to raise false hope but here is a bit of my analysis:
> 
> If quotas remain similar to last year, it should be about 680 per month total for the pro rata occupations - This would give 320 for Non Pros for 12th July in a total of 1000 invites..
> 
> With the last 3 months of invitations being free of Pros, you can get an idea of how many non pros build up each fortnight and roughly the proportion at each points value. Looking at the last 4 rounds it is about an average of:
> 
> 60 points = 410 EOIs
> 65 points = 185 EOIs
> 70 points = 50 EOIs
> 75+ points = 35 Eois
> 
> the 12th of July round was a 3 week gap so in the system was about:
> 
> 60 points = 615
> 65 points = 280
> 70 points = 75
> 75 points = 50
> 
> So if there were 320 invites for the non pros, you would expect them to go down to nearly all the 65 pointers. - 50 + 75 and about 200 of the 280 65 pointers.
> 
> I think all the 75 and above non-pros were invited only about 125 meaning that 875 pro ratas were invited and some spilled over into the 489 invites - so pro rata invites could be about 900 or more, 220+ more than I expected. I don't want to get the accountants and auditors excited but increases in other occupations would be small and in-line with an increase in the number of such workers in Australia. The pro rata numbers for Accountants and Auditors was slashed over a couple of years and is artificially low - so is it possible the numbers for Accountants and Auditors have been doubled.
> 
> Let's follow through this theory for the 26th July invites for non pros:
> 
> 60 points = 615 + 410 = 1025
> 65 points = 280 + 185 = 465
> 70 points = 75 + 50 = 125
> 70+ points = 0 + 35
> 
> The results show that the non-pros got down to about 3rd July 2017 - so they moved 12 days from 21st June and are 23 days in arrears - so it got through about 1/3 of the 125 X 70 pointers = about 40 + 35 = 75. Over 900 for Pro rata again.
> 
> This is all guess work in the absence of Ceilings etc but it looks to me that there is a huge increase in the number of prorata invites which I can only see explained by an increase in Accountants/Auditors Ceilings.
> 
> Further evidence for increased Ceiling for Auditors (and Accountants) - look at the invitation round for Auditors for 12th April 2017 - there were only 38 invites as it hit the annual ceiling and all 80+ were invited and 75s up to 7th April. Lets say of the 38 invites 35 were at 75 and 3 at 80 and above. so in 2 weeks from the previous invite, 70 Auditor EOIs went on at 75 and above. No more invites until 12th July 6.5 fortnights later. I have no figures for Auditors for that round so lets look at the 26th July round - 7.5 fortnights of backlog - so there would be a backlog of 525 EOIs at 75 and above - say 500 at 75 and 25 at 80 and above. The invitations got down to at least 2nd May 2017 for 75 point auditors - all of the 80 points (25) plus 25 days of 75 pointers - 25 days out of a 91 day backlog = 25/91*500 = 137 invites +25 = about 162 invites over 2 rounds for auditors.
> 
> So maybe the Auditors and Accountants have been greatly increased but there are so many unknown and variables, let's not get too excited until we see some official results and ceilings
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony Coates
Click to expand...


----------



## handyjohn

Welshtone said:


> I don't want to raise false hope but here is a bit of my analysis:
> 
> 
> 
> If quotas remain similar to last year, it should be about 680 per month total for the pro rata occupations - This would give 320 for Non Pros for 12th July in a total of 1000 invites..
> 
> 
> 
> With the last 3 months of invitations being free of Pros, you can get an idea of how many non pros build up each fortnight and roughly the proportion at each points value. Looking at the last 4 rounds it is about an average of:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points = 410 EOIs
> 
> 65 points = 185 EOIs
> 
> 70 points = 50 EOIs
> 
> 75+ points = 35 Eois
> 
> 
> 
> the 12th of July round was a 3 week gap so in the system was about:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points = 615
> 
> 65 points = 280
> 
> 70 points = 75
> 
> 75 points = 50
> 
> 
> 
> So if there were 320 invites for the non pros, you would expect them to go down to nearly all the 65 pointers. - 50 + 75 and about 200 of the 280 65 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think all the 75 and above non-pros were invited only about 125 meaning that 875 pro ratas were invited and some spilled over into the 489 invites - so pro rata invites could be about 900 or more, 220+ more than I expected. I don't want to get the accountants and auditors excited but increases in other occupations would be small and in-line with an increase in the number of such workers in Australia. The pro rata numbers for Accountants and Auditors was slashed over a couple of years and is artificially low - so is it possible the numbers for Accountants and Auditors have been doubled.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's follow through this theory for the 26th July invites for non pros:
> 
> 
> 
> 60 points = 615 + 410 = 1025
> 
> 65 points = 280 + 185 = 465
> 
> 70 points = 75 + 50 = 125
> 
> 70+ points = 0 + 35
> 
> 
> 
> The results show that the non-pros got down to about 3rd July 2017 - so they moved 12 days from 21st June and are 23 days in arrears - so it got through about 1/3 of the 125 X 70 pointers = about 40 + 35 = 75. Over 900 for Pro rata again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all guess work in the absence of Ceilings etc but it looks to me that there is a huge increase in the number of prorata invites which I can only see explained by an increase in Accountants/Auditors Ceilings.
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence for increased Ceiling for Auditors (and Accountants) - look at the invitation round for Auditors for 12th April 2017 - there were only 38 invites as it hit the annual ceiling and all 80+ were invited and 75s up to 7th April. Lets say of the 38 invites 35 were at 75 and 3 at 80 and above. so in 2 weeks from the previous invite, 70 Auditor EOIs went on at 75 and above. No more invites until 12th July 6.5 fortnights later. I have no figures for Auditors for that round so lets look at the 26th July round - 7.5 fortnights of backlog - so there would be a backlog of 525 EOIs at 75 and above - say 500 at 75 and 25 at 80 and above. The invitations got down to at least 2nd May 2017 for 75 point auditors - all of the 80 points (25) plus 25 days of 75 pointers - 25 days out of a 91 day backlog = 25/91*500 = 137 invites +25 = about 162 invites over 2 rounds for auditors.
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe the Auditors and Accountants have been greatly increased but there are so many unknown and variables, let's not get too excited until we see some official results and ceilings
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Coates




Statistically your analysis seems fine but here is another theory in my mind. I believe DIBP is following the same model as they did in Feb-Apr 2017. They want to use all ceilings of prorated occupations early in this financial year and then they will leave the ground open for non prorated occupations. It will increase the temporary pressure on non prorated occupation cutoff dates but when all prorated occupation hit their ceilings in the mid of this year then they will rule till end of this financial year. This is just a thought solely based on last financial year model still i wish your theory to be real.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybne

Finally some updates on the Occupation Ceiling:
Source: Iscah
Update on Occupational Ceilings for 2017/18
———————————————————

– DIBP is anticipating publishing the 2017/18 Occupational Ceilings next week
****** **
– The SAME occupations will be pro rata as the 2016/17 program year (we do not know numbers yet)
****** **
– 489 (family sponsored) visas will continue to only receive invitations if there are extra places left after all the 189s have been invited


----------



## ro_beo9

blackrider89 said:


> Once you have received such an invite, nothing you can do. Just wait till it expires.
> 
> Now the process is very slow. Those who applied in early May haven't been contacted so I anticipate that you may be contacted/granted the visa in August or September.


They contacted me last month. Havent got anything else since then. How long you think it will take after CO contacted? 

Also, Can i use the 189 EOI? Is it possible to have 2 applications for 2 types of visa?
Thanks


----------



## Gunner14

tikitiki said:


> Hi. Can u elaborate more on PTE strictness? Has it changed its marking system? Or you're mentioning the new question bank released in May? Because even with that new QB PTE is still a piece of cake.



Like i mentioned before I am not an expert and whatever I said before is solemnly based on my personal observation. Before there were a lot people getting 79 plus in PTE and it was widely advertised by PTE prep institutes. However, I have noticed these number have declined in past few months. 

I am hoping things will get better in the future considering number student in Australia have declined by declined 39% in past few months as per ISCAH statistics. Lets keep our fingers crossed and hope for the best


----------



## Gunner14

handyjohn said:


> NAATI is just money making scam. Their passing ratio is just 10-15% on average in all exams plus they take months to declare results. It's much better to concentrate on PTE rather on NAATI. They can't justify $1050 and two months delay for a single half an hour exam which takes 15 minutes for an examiner to score.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand where you are coming from, but i don't have many options to obtain 5 points. I have already scored 8 each in PTE, and I can not do a PY because I am on a student visa.
I guess NAATI is the last card in my deck.


----------



## Sujayvasist

G'day Ladies and Gents, 

Just a general question here. What are the chances of being invited for a 189 visa in 2017 if I was to apply in September / October. 

Anzsco: 221111
75 points. 

I know it's hard to estimate without the information from DIBP. 
Any information will be highly appreciated. 

Thanks 
Sujay


----------



## mklam90

Sujayvasist said:


> G'day Ladies and Gents,
> 
> Just a general question here. What are the chances of being invited for a 189 visa in 2017 if I was to apply in September / October.
> 
> Anzsco: 221111
> 75 points.
> 
> I know it's hard to estimate without the information from DIBP.
> Any information will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Sujay


I would say you've got a pretty high chance with 75 points. Assuming by then ceiling drop down to 70, then you would get an invitation on the next round after lodging.


----------



## Sujayvasist

Thanks for your reply bud. This gives me some hope. 
I still have to give 2 more exams for CPA and NAATI. That would get me to 75.

Passing NAATI would be a whole new ball game though!


----------



## sumitsagar

Which Naati exam are you sitting mate, I am sitting paraprofessional interpreter in August. PM me if you wanna share materials etc.


Sujayvasist said:


> Thanks for your reply bud. This gives me some hope.
> I still have to give 2 more exams for CPA and NAATI. That would get me to 75.
> 
> Passing NAATI would be a whole new ball game though!


----------



## Sujayvasist

Thanks for your reply Sumit. I am giving the same one, para professional interpreter - hindi/English. 

Only just applied today, still waiting a call from them to confirm the test date. 

I would love to get pointers and share study material once I have some!


----------



## Ku_

Was just going through DIBP's facebook page..someone had asked a question: Why are the results not updated on the DIBP website for the invitation rounds for skilled visas?. 
the reply from the DIBP is pretty interesting: 
Hi... When they become available, they will be updated 

I seriously wonder what kind of surprise is in store for all of us including the department!!


----------



## blackrider89

ro_beo9 said:


> They contacted me last month. Havent got anything else since then. How long you think it will take after CO contacted?
> 
> Also, Can i use the 189 EOI? Is it possible to have 2 applications for 2 types of visa?
> Thanks


You can but what's the point paying 3700 more for another application?


----------



## nomaduser

Hi guys,

Just a general question. I have applied for the 190 visa - QLD state nomination (221111). I am working as an accountant here in the state itself which means that I already have my job offer/contract.

Currently, I have 70 points which includes the 5 points of state nomination. Can some expert/agent please guide me on whether the required pro rata - 75 points will affect my application, despite having been working in the state as an accountant since a while. Also, I believe the state nomination requirements differ a little from the GSM requirements as there is additional criteria to be met for the 190 visa.

Thanks!


----------



## Oneshift

Good Morning Folks - Two questions that I seek your guidance on:
1. Does Australia has any Visa where my Uncle (Citizen/PR in Australia) can sponsor me? Or atlas that sponsorship can add some points to tally?

2. If I have MSc. in Computer Science in India, will I still be assessed for Bachelors degree to fetch 15 points or I have chance to fetching 20 points?

Please advice.


----------



## Sujayvasist

reishigupta said:


> Good Morning Folks - Two questions that I seek your guidance on:
> 1. Does Australia has any Visa where my Uncle (Citizen/PR in Australia) can sponsor me? Or atlas that sponsorship can add some points to tally?
> 
> 2. If I have MSc. in Computer Science in India, will I still be assessed for Bachelors degree to fetch 15 points or I have chance to fetching 20 points?
> 
> Please advice.


1. Yes, you may have a look at visa sub class 489,where in an eligible relative is able to sponsor you. The relative must be living in a designated area of Australia and even you will have to stay on one. There are a few more guidelines to this - have a look at the DIBP website. 

2. As far as I am aware, a masters degree will fetch you 15 points.


----------



## 65Points!

*Naati!*

Someone here said, NAATI is a scam, and they just have a pass result of mere 10-15%. 

NAATI is anything but a scam or whatever you may think of it to be, and it is as plain and simple as that. NAATI is an accreditation body which judges you on the basis of your interpretation/translation skills and not on how well you know LOTE, and this is where most get it wrong and fail the test and so such low pass rate. The assumption remains, just because we can speak/write 2 languages we have complete authority to be an interpreter or translator. Being an interpreter/translator is a full time job which is a technical specialization, and once you are accredited by NAATI be it level 2 or 3, you not only get your 5 points to PR, but you are a full time translator/interpreter who will be as employable as any in the field. You think it is a scam, you reserve the right for re-evaluation furthermore, you can sue them in the court of law and have your paper checked to your satisfaction.

The only problem is PTE which has ridiculed the very essence of the English language and getting away with 20 points in the English language test has become a walk in the park. The assumption then becomes its just about 5 more points, and since this is also related with migration and is about language just as PTE is, so it would be way easier than even the PTE. Dont be fooled into believing that.


----------



## tikitiki

65Points! said:


> Someone here said, NAATI is a scam, and they just have a pass result of mere 10-15%.
> 
> NAATI is anything but a scam or whatever you may think of it to be, and it is as plain and simple as that. NAATI is an accreditation body which judges you on the basis of your interpretation/translation skills and not on how well you know LOTE, and this is where most get it wrong and fail the test and so such low pass rate. The assumption remains, just because we can speak/write 2 languages we have complete authority to be an interpreter or translator. Being an interpreter/translator is a full time job which is a technical specialization, and once you are accredited by NAATI be it level 2 or 3, you not only get your 5 points to PR, but you are a full time translator/interpreter who will be as employable as any in the field. You think it is a scam, you reserve the right for re-evaluation furthermore, you can sue them in the court of law and have your paper checked to your satisfaction.
> 
> The only problem is PTE which has ridiculed the very essence of the English language and getting away with 20 points in the English language test has become a walk in the park. The assumption then becomes its just about 5 more points, and since this is also related with migration and is about language just as PTE is, so it would be way easier than even the PTE. Dont be fooled into believing that.


Imo, It's about your memory. Long- term memory for technical & unfamiliar vocabs in both languages. Short term memory for remembering wth they are talking about and translate it in to other language so that meaning is as close as possible. Don't think u have 90 pte u are bound to pass. No. My friend who hasnt achieved 7.0 ielts yet passed Naati with flying colors while I am here struggling. ???


----------



## Zhou_2111

Dear Experts! I need help. I in similar situation like Ro_beo9. I applied ext auditor skill assessment last year and got rejected by CPA, but my agent advised to continue with my EOI. I received 189 invitation in Nov last year and lodged my application. There has been no reply by immi since then. I have even left my previous job on a bad note. I re-applied for my skill assessment in general accountant and got a positive reply. After that I re-applied EOI in accountant general fearing that immi may reject my claim for external auditor. I have recently received 189 in accountant general. I ma very confident that if i apply this time in accountant general my case would go through. Pls advise should I wait for immi to come back to me with my previous application or should I withdraw that one and lodge a new one? Would withdrawing affect my new application? Thx.


----------



## sumitsagar

Some incompetent agent you got, to have given you this foolish advise.

i suggest you the below:

1. withdraw application asap.
2. gather all the proofs of being misguided and report agent to MARA.
3. if you are in Australia perhaps get a lawyer to take the agent to VCAT and try to recover your fee and losses sustained.
4. Lodge a new visa application.

The withdrawal won't affect your case at all.



Zhou_2111 said:


> Dear Experts! I need help. I in similar situation like Ro_beo9. I applied ext auditor skill assessment last year and got rejected by CPA, but my agent advised to continue with my EOI. I received 189 invitation in Nov last year and lodged my application. There has been no reply by immi since then. I have even left my previous job on a bad note. I re-applied for my skill assessment in general accountant and got a positive reply. After that I re-applied EOI in accountant general fearing that immi may reject my claim for external auditor. I have recently received 189 in accountant general. I ma very confident that if i apply this time in accountant general my case would go through. Pls advise should I wait for immi to come back to me with my previous application or should I withdraw that one and lodge a new one? Would withdrawing affect my new application? Thx.


----------



## hannahng21

sumitsagar said:


> Some incompetent agent you got, to have given you this foolish advise.
> 
> i suggest you the below:
> 
> 1. withdraw application asap.
> 2. gather all the proofs of being misguided and report agent to MARA.
> 3. if you are in Australia perhaps get a lawyer to take the agent to VCAT and try to recover your fee and losses sustained.
> 4. Lodge a new visa application.
> 
> The withdrawal won't affect your case at all.


Hi sumitsagar,

I just saw your signature that showed you have received invitation recently. I am curious what type of visa you lodged? Was it 190 NSW?

Thanks!


----------



## sumitsagar

My signature has date of EOI lodged not invite received. I am still waiting for an invite. thanks.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi, everyone i am new to this forum, what you guys think are the odds of getting invitation from NSW with 75 points and superior english, i updated my eoi in june 2017?


----------



## Welshtone

Welshtone said:


> I don't want to raise false hope but here is a bit of my analysis:
> 
> If quotas remain similar to last year, it should be about 680 per month total for the pro rata occupations - This would give 320 for Non Pros for 12th July in a total of 1000 invites..
> 
> With the last 3 months of invitations being free of Pros, you can get an idea of how many non pros build up each fortnight and roughly the proportion at each points value. Looking at the last 4 rounds it is about an average of:
> 
> 60 points = 410 EOIs
> 65 points = 185 EOIs
> 70 points = 50 EOIs
> 75+ points = 35 Eois
> 
> the 12th of July round was a 3 week gap so in the system was about:
> 
> 60 points = 615
> 65 points = 280
> 70 points = 75
> 75 points = 50
> 
> So if there were 320 invites for the non pros, you would expect them to go down to nearly all the 65 pointers. - 50 + 75 and about 200 of the 280 65 pointers.
> 
> I think all the 75 and above non-pros were invited only about 125 meaning that 875 pro ratas were invited and some spilled over into the 489 invites - so pro rata invites could be about 900 or more, 220+ more than I expected. I don't want to get the accountants and auditors excited but increases in other occupations would be small and in-line with an increase in the number of such workers in Australia. The pro rata numbers for Accountants and Auditors was slashed over a couple of years and is artificially low - so is it possible the numbers for Accountants and Auditors have been doubled.
> 
> Let's follow through this theory for the 26th July invites for non pros:
> 
> 60 points = 615 + 410 = 1025
> 65 points = 280 + 185 = 465
> 70 points = 75 + 50 = 125
> 70+ points = 0 + 35
> 
> The results show that the non-pros got down to about 3rd July 2017 - so they moved 12 days from 21st June and are 23 days in arrears - so it got through about 1/3 of the 125 X 70 pointers = about 40 + 35 = 75. Over 900 for Pro rata again.
> 
> This is all guess work in the absence of Ceilings etc but it looks to me that there is a huge increase in the number of prorata invites which I can only see explained by an increase in Accountants/Auditors Ceilings.
> 
> Further evidence for increased Ceiling for Auditors (and Accountants) - look at the invitation round for Auditors for 12th April 2017 - there were only 38 invites as it hit the annual ceiling and all 80+ were invited and 75s up to 7th April. Lets say of the 38 invites 35 were at 75 and 3 at 80 and above. so in 2 weeks from the previous invite, 70 Auditor EOIs went on at 75 and above. No more invites until 12th July 6.5 fortnights later. I have no figures for Auditors for that round so lets look at the 26th July round - 7.5 fortnights of backlog - so there would be a backlog of 525 EOIs at 75 and above - say 500 at 75 and 25 at 80 and above. The invitations got down to at least 2nd May 2017 for 75 point auditors - all of the 80 points (25) plus 25 days of 75 pointers - 25 days out of a 91 day backlog = 25/91*500 = 137 invites +25 = about 162 invites over 2 rounds for auditors.
> 
> So maybe the Auditors and Accountants have been greatly increased but there are so many unknown and variables, let's not get too excited until we see some official results and ceilings
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony Coates



So here is some Accountant analysis:

With 8 invites on 12th April 2017, it got down to 80 points for 3rd April - so moved 5 days - lets say 3 were 85+so remaining 5 moved 5 days along the 80 point queue. This would mean about 17 X 80+ EOIs are added every fortnight - of the 98 pro rata leading up to the double rounds, it looked like only a few were getting down to the 70 pointers - so let's say 75 X 75 point EOI's went onto the system every fortnight - so that would be 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight - so only about 6 invites for 70 pointers. A double invite of 196 would eat into the 70 pointers by about 2 weeks.

So with about 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight, the numbers of 75 and 80+ would be:

12/04 = 75 + 9
26/04 = 150 + 26
10/05 = 225 + 43
24/05 = 300 + 60
07/06 = 375 + 77
21/06 = 450 + 94
12/07 = 565 + 120

So if there were only 98 invites for accountants, you would expect it to stay in the 80s, but it got to about 9th April - 11 days along the 75 queue. with about 5 a day 75 pointers going onto the system this would be 120 @ 80+ and about 55 @75 - close to a double invite.

26/07 = 17 X 80+ and the 75 point queue moved form 9th April to 25th May - 46 days - this looks over 200 invites - so maybe it is closer to about 4 per day going onto the system.

Whether it looks a bit below 200 or a bit over 200 - it certainly is not 98.

This could mean double invite or, hopefully, double ceiling for Accountants.

so even with 200 per round, it will still be in the 75s for 9th August and maybe gets to 70 for 2nd round in August

We have been promised some results this week so all should be revealed soon

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Darshana

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi, everyone i am new to this forum, what you guys think are the odds of getting invitation from NSW with 75 points and superior english, i updated my eoi in june 2017?


Do you mean 70+5?
My EOI date is 25 Feb with 70 points and superior English and i havent received it yet - so its going to be a little wait


----------



## ro_beo9

blackrider89 said:


> You can but what's the point paying 3700 more for another application?


It maybe faster with 189, as I dont claim any points of work experience. Plus, I can move to other states.


----------



## magnet_larry

Welshtone said:


> So here is some Accountant analysis:
> 
> With 8 invites on 12th April 2017, it got down to 80 points for 3rd April - so moved 5 days - lets say 3 were 85+so remaining 5 moved 5 days along the 80 point queue. This would mean about 17 X 80+ EOIs are added every fortnight - of the 98 pro rata leading up to the double rounds, it looked like only a few were getting down to the 70 pointers - so let's say 75 X 75 point EOI's went onto the system every fortnight - so that would be 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight - so only about 6 invites for 70 pointers. A double invite of 196 would eat into the 70 pointers by about 2 weeks.
> 
> So with about 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight, the numbers of 75 and 80+ would be:
> 
> 12/04 = 75 + 9
> 26/04 = 150 + 26
> 10/05 = 225 + 43
> 24/05 = 300 + 60
> 07/06 = 375 + 77
> 21/06 = 450 + 94
> 12/07 = 565 + 120
> 
> So if there were only 98 invites for accountants, you would expect it to stay in the 80s, but it got to about 9th April - 11 days along the 75 queue. with about 5 a day 75 pointers going onto the system this would be 120 @ 80+ and about 55 @75 - close to a double invite.
> 
> 26/07 = 17 X 80+ and the 75 point queue moved form 9th April to 25th May - 46 days - this looks over 200 invites - so maybe it is closer to about 4 per day going onto the system.
> 
> Whether it looks a bit below 200 or a bit over 200 - it certainly is not 98.
> 
> This could mean double invite or, hopefully, double ceiling for Accountants.
> 
> so even with 200 per round, it will still be in the 75s for 9th August and maybe gets to 70 for 2nd round in August
> 
> We have been promised some results this week so all should be revealed soon
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Thank you. its very imformative. Good Luck to us all ~!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## redcountrybear

Welshtone said:


> This could mean double invite or, hopefully, double ceiling for Accountants.
> 
> so even with 200 per round, it will still be in the 75s for 9th August and maybe gets to 70 for 2nd round in August


Thank you *Welshtone*, you are giving a 75 a lot of hope.


----------



## magnet_larry

Hi all,

Given the information we have at hand, which is not a lot, with only 2 rounds of EOI invitation, what will be my chances of getting a 190 invitation from NSW this year with 70+5 (with superior English and work experience)???

Any input will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## NB

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Given the information we have at hand, which is not a lot, with only 2 rounds of EOI invitation, what will be my chances of getting a 190 invitation from NSW this year with 70+5 (with superior English and work experience)???
> 
> Any input will be highly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


No matter how much information you have, State sponsorship can never be predicted
Its entirely on the whims and fancies of the state bureaucrats

Its just 189 invites which can be predicted as they follow a fixed guideline and timelines

Cheers


----------



## redcountrybear

Hi all, I have a question on CPA Australia skill assessment. My assessment letter only mentions a positive assessment on education and no mention of work history. 

Should I go back and ask or is this standard?


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

redcountrybear said:


> Hi all, I have a question on CPA Australia skill assessment. My assessment letter only mentions a positive assessment on education and no mention of work history.
> 
> Should I go back and ask or is this standard?


You should have received 2 separate letters for both assessments, IF you submitted your CV and reference letters and whatever else was required in your case.


----------



## Gunner14

Welshtone said:


> So here is some Accountant analysis:
> 
> With 8 invites on 12th April 2017, it got down to 80 points for 3rd April - so moved 5 days - lets say 3 were 85+so remaining 5 moved 5 days along the 80 point queue. This would mean about 17 X 80+ EOIs are added every fortnight - of the 98 pro rata leading up to the double rounds, it looked like only a few were getting down to the 70 pointers - so let's say 75 X 75 point EOI's went onto the system every fortnight - so that would be 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight - so only about 6 invites for 70 pointers. A double invite of 196 would eat into the 70 pointers by about 2 weeks.
> 
> So with about 92 X 75+ EOIs going onto the system every fortnight, the numbers of 75 and 80+ would be:
> 
> 12/04 = 75 + 9
> 26/04 = 150 + 26
> 10/05 = 225 + 43
> 24/05 = 300 + 60
> 07/06 = 375 + 77
> 21/06 = 450 + 94
> 12/07 = 565 + 120
> 
> So if there were only 98 invites for accountants, you would expect it to stay in the 80s, but it got to about 9th April - 11 days along the 75 queue. with about 5 a day 75 pointers going onto the system this would be 120 @ 80+ and about 55 @75 - close to a double invite.
> 
> 26/07 = 17 X 80+ and the 75 point queue moved form 9th April to 25th May - 46 days - this looks over 200 invites - so maybe it is closer to about 4 per day going onto the system.
> 
> Whether it looks a bit below 200 or a bit over 200 - it certainly is not 98.
> 
> This could mean double invite or, hopefully, double ceiling for Accountants.
> 
> so even with 200 per round, it will still be in the 75s for 9th August and maybe gets to 70 for 2nd round in August
> 
> We have been promised some results this week so all should be revealed soon
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates



Hi tony,

By looks of your analysis, it seems like you have an in depth knowledge about this whole scenario. I know your analysis is well explanatory, but still for someone naive like me it's quite hard to get our heads around all these numbers. I would be be really grateful if you were able to speculate an estimate time frame for an invitation for 70 pointers with DOE in march. thank you


----------



## shawnfj

Gunner14 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> By looks of your analysis, it seems like you have an in depth knowledge about this whole scenario. I know your analysis is well explanatory, but still for someone naive like me it's quite hard to get our heads around all these numbers. I would be be really grateful if you were able to speculate an estimate time frame for an invitation for 70 pointers with DOE in march. thank you


Hi Gunner14, that's because, if i am correct, Tony happens to be a registered MARA agent and is extremely helpful to everyone who shoots a question


----------



## Rab nawaz

His analysis is attractive but dibp is the king of the game they have milions of hidden cards to change the entire system in 2 seconds, four continues round with some hour movement will automatically knockout hundreds of 70s pointers on the spot.


----------



## sanjayguha

Hey Guys,
First of all i hope Tony is right and the new accounting occupation ceiling is the double of last year. Just a quick question, assuming that Tonys analysis is correct, is there any possibility that I will get a 189 invite if i applied in june 2017?


----------



## sanjayguha

sanjayguha said:


> Hey Guys,
> First of all i hope Tony is right and the new accounting occupation ceiling is the double of last year. Just a quick question, assuming that Tonys analysis is correct, is there any possibility that I will get a 189 invite if i applied in june 2017?


Sorry forgot to mention that I have 70 points.


----------



## Welshtone

Gunner14 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> By looks of your analysis, it seems like you have an in depth knowledge about this whole scenario. I know your analysis is well explanatory, but still for someone naive like me it's quite hard to get our heads around all these numbers. I would be be really grateful if you were able to speculate an estimate time frame for an invitation for 70 pointers with DOE in march. thank you


Hi Gunner

A lot of ifs and maybes - If the pro rata has doubled to 200 per round, as oppose to double invites for July, then about 100 invitations would be going to 70 pointers (after backlog of 75 pointers is cleared. So If about 17 X 85 plus join the queue and 75 X 75 pointers:

Just before 12th July invite 75 and 80+ was:

12/07 = 565 + 120 then after invite = 485 + 0
26/07 = 560 + 17 then after invite = 377 + 0
09/08 = 452 + 17 then after invite = 269 + 0
23/08 = 344 + 17 then after invite = 161 + 0
If there are 3 invites in September:
06/09 = 236 + 17 then after invite = 53 + 0
20/09 = 128 + 17 then after invite = 55 invites for 70 pointers at last 

this would be for 70 points EOI lodged late October and early November - so then it could move about 14 days every fortnight going through the 70 pointers - could take another 4 to 5 months to get to March 2017 70 pointers. So even with a doubling of the Ceiling, you would be January/February to get invitation, if the ceiling stays the same or similar, it may never get to your EOI or take close to 2 years.

I held back on sharing this analysis as I don't want to give any 70 pointers false hope, but even if my ifs and maybes are way out, then the invitations available to Accountants has to be at least 150 plus - As I said previously, it could be a continuation for double invites on the same ceiling of 2500 and that only helps a few of the 70 pointers and creates an even bigger backlog of 75 and above EOIs - the only long-term hope for 70 pointers is an actual doubling of that ceiling - so fingers crossed for that and all should be revealed this week

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Welshtone

sanjayguha said:


> Sorry forgot to mention that I have 70 points.


Hi

Close to 12 months wait even with a miracle doubling of the ceiling. IF ceiling remains the same or similar, the only hope for 70 points is maybe those that lodged their 70 point EOI late in October 2016, and maybe not even for them - so until a huge increase in the ceiling is official, you have to assume 75 points or more is the only chance of an invite in future

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## Rab nawaz

Welshtone said:


> Hi Gunner
> 
> A lot of ifs and maybes - If the pro rata has doubled to 200 per round, as oppose to double invites for July, then about 100 invitations would be going to 70 pointers (after backlog of 75 pointers is cleared. So If about 17 X 85 plus join the queue and 75 X 75 pointers:
> 
> Just before 12th July invite 75 and 80+ was:
> 
> 12/07 = 565 + 120 then after invite = 485 + 0
> 26/07 = 560 + 17 then after invite = 377 + 0
> 09/08 = 452 + 17 then after invite = 269 + 0
> 23/08 = 344 + 17 then after invite = 161 + 0
> If there are 3 invites in September:
> 06/09 = 236 + 17 then after invite = 53 + 0
> 20/09 = 128 + 17 then after invite = 55 invites for 70 pointers at last
> 
> this would be for 70 points EOI lodged late October and early November - so then it could move about 14 days every fortnight going through the 70 pointers - could take another 4 to 5 months to get to March 2017 70 pointers. So even with a doubling of the Ceiling, you would be January/February to get invitation, if the ceiling stays the same or similar, it may never get to your EOI or take close to 2 years.
> 
> I held back on sharing this analysis as I don't want to give any 70 pointers false hope, but even if my ifs and maybes are way out, then the invitations available to Accountants has to be at least 150 plus - As I said previously, it could be a continuation for double invites on the same ceiling of 2500 and that only helps a few of the 70 pointers and creates an even bigger backlog of 75 and above EOIs - the only long-term hope for 70 pointers is an actual doubling of that ceiling - so fingers crossed for that and all should be revealed this week
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Dam spot on i do agree with every single word written by you.


----------



## ykhawaja

Nocookies | The Australian


does this mean you can not get pr after studies? Secondly i have heard that labor will fight citizenship changes. See any hope of that reversing.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Nocookies | The Australian
> 
> 
> does this mean you can not get pr after studies? Secondly i have heard that labor will fight citizenship changes. See any hope of that reversing.


P-plates for migrants in Peter Dutton's visa overhaul | afr.com

Article titled Provisional visas in mix for residency reform


----------



## sumitsagar

I think it will be more like 489 VISA with provisional stay before PR. 




ykhawaja said:


> Nocookies | The Australian
> 
> 
> does this mean you can not get pr after studies? Secondly i have heard that labor will fight citizenship changes. See any hope of that reversing.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> I think it will be more like 489 VISA with provisional stay before PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nocookies | The Australian
> 
> 
> does this mean you can not get pr after studies? Secondly i have heard that labor will fight citizenship changes. See any hope of that reversing.
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> So will the 189 and 190 visa be replaced. This doesn't make sense as you pay 3600 first and then anotherv3600
Click to expand...


----------



## 65Points!

With 4 years made mandatory as a PR for citizenship, quite likely they will make a stay in Australia of 2-4 years on a visa before being eligible for PR. Not bad at all!

Anyway, I think the 4 years as a PR for citizenship are here to stay. They have decided, and when I say "they" I mean the powers that be, and labour is simply positioning itself for the elections, and on some technicality or the other or at best making pre-condition of 4 years as a PR to 3 years as a PR, the bill will be passed.


----------



## ykhawaja

65Points! said:


> With 4 years made mandatory as a PR for citizenship, quite likely they will make a stay in Australia of 2-4 years on a visa before being eligible for PR. Not bad at all!
> 
> Anyway, I think the 4 years as a PR for citizenship are here to stay. They have decided, and when I say "they" I mean the powers that be, and labour is simply positioning itself for the elections, and on some technicality or the other or at best making 4 years as a PR to 3 years as a PR, the bill will be passed.



I agree with you , then in that case what happens to 189 and 190 visas that are in place . Secondly these changes have still not passed right ? (As of right now)


----------



## sanjayguha

Quick question guys asking this for a friend, she applied for her 190 with 70+5 points on 7 July with superior english 8.5/9 in IELTS. Her IELTS score expires in Jan 2018 so shes a bit worried as she doesnt want to do the english test again. So is there any chance she will get an invite before Jan or at all? Do we have any info on 190? like until when the backlog has been cleared or something? or its all on the NSW govt.


----------



## azerty

401 error, results may be out soon
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## ykhawaja

azerty said:


> 401 error, results may be out soon
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/12-july-2017-round-results.aspx


For some reason why does external auditor not get flagged. Also do you think accounting will be removed from the list . If it is removed from 189 can we apply for 190?


----------



## magnet_larry

Dear all,

I have a question about EOI submission. Also, I am rather new to the whole 189/190 application process and I do everything on my own as I dont hv the money to get an agent.

Originally, I submitted an EOI for NSW 190 on 16th July 2017 with 70+5 with foreign work experience. 16th July was exactly the day when I got 5 points for my foreign work experience. Yet, I just realise that I actually needed not put an end date to my employment for my EOI if I did not quit. The system will then automatically accumulate more work experience for me without my constant update. 

Right now, I am weighing two options: (1) updating my original EOI but getting a new submission date and (2) submitting a completely new EOI without putting an end date towards my current job and let the original EOI stay as is. 

I prefer the second option of submitting another EOI becos the original EOI can still act as an insurance for my submission date, but I am afraid that an extra EOI will somehow have negative impact on either of the submissions, like cancelling out or something. Thus, my question is what the consequences will be if I submit another EOI. Thank you in advance.


----------



## tikitiki

sanjayguha said:


> Quick question guys asking this for a friend, she applied for her 190 with 70+5 points on 7 July with superior english 8.5/9 in IELTS. Her IELTS score expires in Jan 2018 so shes a bit worried as she doesnt want to do the english test again. So is there any chance she will get an invite before Jan or at all? Do we have any info on 190? like until when the backlog has been cleared or something? or its all on the NSW govt.


Sorry but chances are little to none. Too many people with 70 points ahead of her. Pls tell her to prepare for the English test and find ways to earn more points.


----------



## Welshtone

magnet_larry said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question about EOI submission. Also, I am rather new to the whole 189/190 application process and I do everything on my own as I dont hv the money to get an agent.
> 
> Originally, I submitted an EOI for NSW 190 on 16th July 2017 with 70+5 with foreign work experience. 16th July was exactly the day when I got 5 points for my foreign work experience. Yet, I just realise that I actually needed not put an end date to my employment for my EOI if I did not quit. The system will then automatically accumulate more work experience for me without my constant update.
> 
> Right now, I am weighing two options: (1) updating my original EOI but getting a new submission date and (2) submitting a completely new EOI without putting an end date towards my current job and let the original EOI stay as is.
> 
> I prefer the second option of submitting another EOI becos the original EOI can still act as an insurance for my submission date, but I am afraid that an extra EOI will somehow have negative impact on either of the submissions, like cancelling out or something. Thus, my question is what the consequences will be if I submit another EOI. Thank you in advance.


Hi

Don't worry about it - it will take 2 years for you to get updated an extra 5 points, if you are not invited by then, your EOI dies anyway

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## magnet_larry

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Don't worry about it - it will take 2 years for you to get updated an extra 5 points, if you are not invited by then, your EOI dies anyway
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Thank you for your message. Still, does that mean that a few extra days or months of work experience wont make a difference for the NSW government?


----------



## Welshtone

magnet_larry said:


> Thank you for your message. Still, does that mean that a few extra days or months of work experience wont make a difference for the NSW government?


I think if the NSW Government will invite you, they will do it sooner rather than later but they will have 75+5 EOIs to choose from at the moment. If the ceiling is increased and 70 pointers get invited for 189 again, then 70+5 could come back into play - put a second EOI up - no problem having 2 EOIs bu try and remember to cancel the second one if you get invited on one

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## mudradi19

Hey just had a question. I am looking for NSW state sponsorship. I am currently at 70 points with superior English. I have done my CIMA and I heard that it is comparable to an Australian Degree. Can I claim additional 5 points for this?


----------



## Darshana

mudradi19 said:


> Hey just had a question. I am looking for NSW state sponsorship. I am currently at 70 points with superior English. I have done my CIMA and I heard that it is comparable to an Australian Degree. Can I claim additional 5 points for this?


You mean Australian education points?? Nope... You need to study in Australia for that


----------



## mudradi19

What if I have a CPA Australia membership? Would that help me gain more points?


----------



## Darshana

mudradi19 said:


> What if I have a CPA Australia membership? Would that help me gain more points?


I'm not sure... But I believe it is a two year study requirement in Australia


----------



## blackrider89

mudradi19 said:


> What if I have a CPA Australia membership? Would that help me gain more points?


Nope.


----------



## redcountrybear

mudradi19 said:


> What if I have a CPA Australia membership? Would that help me gain more points?


You can get a free skills assessment with them but no additional points.


----------



## dorot

Hi everybody, 
I have a question regarding proof of studying and living in a regional area. I submitted my EOI on 1 July 2017 with 75 points (Accountant, English PTE 20, Age 15, Australian education 5, Regional studies 5, qualification 15 and overseas experience 15). According to what I have read here I should be able to expect an invite possibly in the next round but at least in August. Am I right?
I have asked the univerisity to send me some sort of documentation about my studies being on campus and so forth, but for some reason they have not replied. Since I studied in Australia over 20 years ago, I am not even going to try with any utility invoices . I did however go to Australia with a friend (she is now an Australian citizen) - do you think that a letter from her would be sufficient? Or do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## davidlk03

dorot said:


> Hi everybody,
> I have a question regarding proof of studying and living in a regional area. I submitted my EOI on 1 July 2017 with 75 points (Accountant, English PTE 20, Age 15, Australian education 5, Regional studies 5, qualification 15 and overseas experience 15). According to what I have read here I should be able to expect an invite possibly in the next round but at least in August. Am I right?
> I have asked the univerisity to send me some sort of documentation about my studies being on campus and so forth, but for some reason they have not replied. Since I studied in Australia over 20 years ago, I am not even going to try with any utility invoices . I did however go to Australia with a friend (she is now an Australian citizen) - do you think that a letter from her would be sufficient? Or do you have any other suggestions?


For regional area points u need to have studied in a regional area
I doubt ur friend letter will help in immigration.


----------



## Gunner14

I guess all we ( 70 pointers) can do is pray for ceiling to be doubled. lol


----------



## Shiva1000

Hi All, 

I was hoping you all would be able to help me. I have been following this thread for quite some time and have found it very helpful. 

I applied for Accountant General in April 2017 with 70 points for both 189 and 190. Following that i received another 5 points and my EOI was updated to 75 points on 25th July and superior English.

Can I expect to get my invitation in August? My current visa expires August 22nd


----------



## karizma360

Hello everybody,

ANZCSO - 221111 - General Accountant
EOI 189 - 7/6/2017 - 70 points
EOI 190 - 1/8/2017 - 70 +5 points

My points breakdown as follow:
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Australian Study requirement - 5 
PTE - 20 
Total - 70 points
I just applied for 190 today itself. I should have applied earlier when i filed 189. I have been following up this thread everyday, and i get it that for 190 visa applicants with maximum points would be invited first, and having work exp + superior english would give them a stronger chance.

I just want to know if i would stand any chance for 190 NSW visa just because i have superior english? I came across some people who say that having superior english may give you an invite, is this true? I've got no experience so i'm pretty sure i would not receive an invite from NSW compared to the applicants with superior english + work exp. Any suggestions/feedback welcomed.

Cheers


----------



## blackrider89

karizma360 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> ANZCSO - 221111 - General Accountant
> EOI 189 - 7/6/2017 - 70 points
> EOI 190 - 1/8/2017 - 70 +5 points
> 
> My points breakdown as follow:
> Age - 30
> Qualification - 15
> Australian Study requirement - 5
> PTE - 20
> Total - 70 points
> I just applied for 190 today itself. I should have applied earlier when i filed 189. I have been following up this thread everyday, and i get it that for 190 visa applicants with maximum points would be invited first, and having work exp + superior english would give them a stronger chance.
> 
> I just want to know if i would stand any chance for 190 NSW visa just because i have superior english? I came across some people who say that having superior english may give you an invite, is this true? I've got no experience so i'm pretty sure i would not receive an invite from NSW compared to the applicants with superior english + work exp. Any suggestions/feedback welcomed.
> 
> Cheers


If you don't have any experience, not much of a chance mate. PTE 79+ is the norm nowadays.


----------



## magnet_larry

Welshtone said:


> I think if the NSW Government will invite you, they will do it sooner rather than later but they will have 75+5 EOIs to choose from at the moment. If the ceiling is increased and 70 pointers get invited for 189 again, then 70+5 could come back into play - put a second EOI up - no problem having 2 EOIs bu try and remember to cancel the second one if you get invited on one
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Its very helpful. Thank you


----------



## ykhawaja

blackrider89 said:


> If you don't have any experience, not much of a chance mate. PTE 79+ is the norm nowadays.


what if you have 75 points for 189 without experience? do you stand a chance ?


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> what if you have 75 points for 189 without experience? do you stand a chance ?


If you have 75 points for 189 then you should receive an invitation in the next 1-3 months (subject to confirmation of the ceiling numbers and the backlog of 75 pointers). For 189 the breakdown of the points is not relevant.

NSW does take into account the breakdown of the points and seems to prefer superior English and experience. However, if you already have 75 points for 189 then there is limited value going for NSW sponsorship unless you are set on living there as you shouldn't have to wait long for a 189 visa. The 189 visa doesn't have geographical restrictions and currently has a faster average processing time than 190 visas.


----------



## 65Points!

ykhawaja said:


> I agree with you , then in that case what happens to 189 and 190 visas that are in place . Secondly these changes have still not passed right ? (As of right now)


If they are saying they will add provisional residency, which in my sense should be between 2-4 years, the high point pressure created on SC 189 and 190 will ease out significantly. There is already enough pressure from DIBP on Pearson, and I'll like to assume over the next 12 months walking away with 79(+) in PTE won't be as easy, so for people to score as many points will be a thing of past over the next 12 months.

As far as I am aware, and I am pretty certain but not fully, the changed rules for citizenship are being used. People not with 4 years of PR are not being considered for the citizenship, also the test has been changed.



ykhawaja said:


> what if you have 75 points for 189 without experience? do you stand a chance ?


The 3 main criteria for 189 are

Occupation
Points claimed
DoE of the EoI

It is only for NSW for SC190 that superior English and work ex are necessary to score an invite. The sequence I guess is occupation, points claimed, English, work ex and just one another thing as well which I think I am forgetting


----------



## ykhawaja

65Points! said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you , then in that case what happens to 189 and 190 visas that are in place . Secondly these changes have still not passed right ? (As of right now)
> 
> 
> 
> If they are saying they will add provisional residency, which in my sense should be between 2-4 years, the high point pressure created on SC 189 and 190 will ease out significantly. There is already enough pressure from DIBP on Pearson, and I'll like to assume over the next 12 months walking away with 79(+) in PTE won't be as easy, so for people to score as many points will be a thing of past over the next 12 months.
> 
> As far as I am aware, and I am pretty certain but not fully, the changed rules for citizenship are being used. People not with 4 years of PR are not being considered for the citizenship, also the test has been changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if you have 75 points for 189 without experience? do you stand a chance ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 3 main criteria for 189 are
> 
> Occupation
> Points claimed
> DoE of the EoI
> 
> It is only for NSW for SC190 that superior English and work ex are necessary to score an invite. The sequence I guess is occupation, points claimed, English, work ex and just one another thing as well which I think I am forgetting
Click to expand...


So to my understanding it's going to be like 489 right? To me this does not make sense. First you wait for 2-4 years for pr and then another 4 years for citizenship?


----------



## awais_666

Hi guys just a quick query I am working at a college as Accounts Executive (Part time)in Melbourne and my 1 year will finish by the end of August and after that i will claim 5 points for experience what sort of documentation I should keep ready to provide to immigration when required I have the payslips available but issue is I worked on ABN all the way does it make any hassle


----------



## Sd1982

awais_666 said:


> Hi guys just a quick query I am working at a college as Accounts Executive (Part time)in Melbourne and my 1 year will finish by the end of August and after that i will claim 5 points for experience what sort of documentation I should keep ready to provide to immigration when required I have the payslips available but issue is I worked on ABN all the way does it make any hassle


Safer to claim employment points after getting an assessment by CPA. As you are self employed, they will require tax returns, letters of duties performed from client(s), a letter from you on your letterhead, the amount and hours you worked. What's important is the duties you performed. If Accounts Executive performed tasks for ANZSCO code 221111, then you should be able to claim the 5 points.


----------



## awais_666

thanks for quick reply mate my visa expires in end of september i did not wanted to claim points but lets see if i get assessment done before that


----------



## Sd1982

awais_666 said:


> thanks for quick reply mate my visa expires in end of september i did not wanted to claim points but lets see if i get assessment done before that


If your visa is expiring, you can send CPA your visa and they will process your request faster than normal. The details are there on their website (look at the column on the right): https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment

However, give them a phone call and discuss your case.


----------



## woolee517

Hello guys! I hope you guys are having a great week. I know guys here are so exhausted waiting for the invitation. I hope everything will sort out soon. By the way, I have a quick question in regard to my invitation. I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 24/Oct/2016. I was not lucky enough to get an invite last financial year. Do you guys think I might have a chance to get an invite this year ? I hope so..  thanks in advance!


----------



## Rab nawaz

woolee517 said:


> Hello guys! I hope you guys are having a great week. I know guys here are so exhausted waiting for the invitation. I hope everything will sort out soon. By the way, I have a quick question in regard to my invitation. I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 24/Oct/2016. I was not lucky enough to get an invite last financial year. Do you guys think I might have a chance to get an invite this year ? I hope so..  thanks in advance!


I think you are asking this question just for yours 2000% satisfaction otherwise i dont think so you dont know the answer.


----------



## blackrider89

Rab nawaz said:


> I think you are asking this question just for yours 2000% satisfaction otherwise i dont think so you dont know the answer.


Seems he only got 65+5? If so chance is none.


----------



## sanjayguha

Hello guys,
I hope everyone is well, as I have recently learned getting an invite with 70 points is almost impossible. I booked my NAATI interpreter paraprofessional and have 45 days to prepare. Any tip, advices, help is much appreciated especially from people who have cleared it. As this thread is not for NAATI please PM me I check this website every 10 mins so will reply quick.

PS I already booked a workshop session and got myself a sample test kit.
PPS NAATI very expensive $1500 in already so really want to clear it in one sitting.


----------



## sumitsagar

hi mate, i am sitting the same test in September. i tried sending you private message but its not going through, please pm me your email address. Message functionality here is horrible.



sanjayguha said:


> Hello guys,
> I hope everyone is well, as I have recently learned getting an invite with 70 points is almost impossible. I booked my NAATI interpreter paraprofessional and have 45 days to prepare. Any tip, advices, help is much appreciated especially from people who have cleared it. As this thread is not for NAATI please PM me I check this website every 10 mins so will reply quick.
> 
> PS I already booked a workshop session and got myself a sample test kit.
> PPS NAATI very expensive $1500 in already so really want to clear it in one sitting.


----------



## 65Points!

woolee517 said:


> Hello guys! I hope you guys are having a great week. I know guys here are so exhausted waiting for the invitation. I hope everything will sort out soon. By the way, I have a quick question in regard to my invitation. I submitted my EOI with 70 points on 24/Oct/2016. I was not lucky enough to get an invite last financial year. Do you guys think I might have a chance to get an invite this year ? I hope so..  thanks in advance!


If that's for 189, I seriously feel for you since you've missed out by a couple of hours. Cut-offs should come down to 70, even if the movement happens by a couple of hours each round. The best would be September 2nd round, the worst sometime in November. If your visa is not expiring soon, wait out till November. You should have your invite.


----------



## woolee517

blackrider89 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are asking this question just for yours 2000% satisfaction otherwise i dont think so you dont know the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems he only got 65+5? If so chance is none.
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, however, I as talking abou 189, not 190!


----------



## Abood

The ceiling is out 4785 places for accountants. This seems to be real number. 

12 July round requires 75 points. 

We might see a chance for 65 pointers this year 

12 July 2017 round results

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3


----------



## Rab nawaz

4785 accountants with titanic cut offs no excitement at all untill and unless they will let us know how come the cut offs are gonna clear thousands of 70s.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Abood said:


> The ceiling is out 4785 places for accountants. This seems to be real number.
> 
> 12 July round requires 75 points.
> 
> We might see a chance for 65 pointers this year
> 
> 12 July 2017 round results
> 
> SkillSelect


65 you serious bro ???? I reckon it will max clear upto feb 2017.


----------



## sanjayguha

Thats good news right? Btw what do they mean by visa date of effect on the round results page? Also Tony was spot on with his analysis. I hope he comes and tells us what does it mean for everyone?


----------



## Abood

Rab nawaz said:


> 65 you serious bro ???? I reckon it will max clear upto feb 2017.




Well, I was too optimistic. In one round they invited 239 applicants and still last one was in April with a score of 75 points. I can say 75 points will be the trend for a while. Let's say may be early 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Awesome news. Might be a chance for 190 atleast with 70 points.


----------



## sumitsagar

On second thought could it be error like last year. Including 190 places as well.


----------



## sanjayguha

sumitsagar said:


> On second thought could it be error like last year. Including 190 places as well.


I dont think 190 has limited spots.


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> On second thought could it be error like last year. Including 190 places as well.


Very likely so.


----------



## Qasimkhan

I was right in my prediction,
Accountants seats incread 5k


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> Very likely so.




I don't think so bro. In one round they invited 239. Otherwise, they would have invited only 100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I was right in my prediction,
> Accountants seats incread 5k


Even 15000 coudnt do absolutely nothing am 100% ready for 1 hour / 2 hour movement and you will also see with yours own eyes, this figure is no more than a lolypop for desies so they wont stop spending money. The real and the most important issue is fair and efficient system which can fix the problems and give us a fair chance.


----------



## handyjohn

yes. every prorata occupation is invited by dividing its ceilings to 20 which means DIBP has planned just 20 rounds in this financial year and they will stop rounds of prorata in April 2018 like they did in this year. To be honest I believe that after 239 invitations in every round, Cutoff will be back to 70 after few more rounds but it will move just few days in every round and in whole year it will reach maximum December/January 2018


----------



## handyjohn

Another things which if somebody has noticed that auditors cutoff moved back in March from April. Means double invitation issue is not yet fixed and this will drain the ceilings very quickly again in this year


----------



## jontymorgan

Abood said:


> I don't think so bro. In one round they invited 239. Otherwise, they would have invited only 100.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks like they invited 1/20th of the annual quota in each of the pro rata occupations. 
For accountants, 239 people received invitations which is 1/20th of 4785. This is in line with the other pro rata occupations so it appears that the total number is correct.


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> yes. every prorata occupation is invited by dividing its ceilings to 20 which means DIBP has planned just 20 rounds in this financial year and they will stop rounds of prorata in April 2018 like they did in this year. To be honest I believe that after 239 invitations in every round, Cutoff will be back to 70 after few more rounds but it will move just few days in every round and in whole year it will reach maximum December/January 2018


That is exactly what my point is handy and the system
Is so polluted and rigged even 10k figure cant do nothing at all.


----------



## Gunner14

A glimpse of hope for accountants lol


----------



## jontymorgan

One interesting observation...in the 12 July round, 966 invitations were given to pro rata occupations out of a total of 1,000 invitations. The lowest score for any of the pro rata occupations is currently 70 points. This means only 34 invitations were given to non-pro rata occupations (which must have been at 70+ points). 

In 2016-17 anyone in a non-pro rata occupation with 60 points or more could get an invitation in the next round. This is no longer the case because in a regular round going forward up to 966 places can be allocated to pro rata occupations. This means that people with 60 and 65 points in non-pro rata occupations are going to have wait until either the points drop or places run out in pro rata occupations before getting an invite.


----------



## Gunner14

Welshtone said:


> Hi Gunner
> 
> A lot of ifs and maybes - If the pro rata has doubled to 200 per round, as oppose to double invites for July, then about 100 invitations would be going to 70 pointers (after backlog of 75 pointers is cleared. So If about 17 X 85 plus join the queue and 75 X 75 pointers:
> 
> Just before 12th July invite 75 and 80+ was:
> 
> 12/07 = 565 + 120 then after invite = 485 + 0
> 26/07 = 560 + 17 then after invite = 377 + 0
> 09/08 = 452 + 17 then after invite = 269 + 0
> 23/08 = 344 + 17 then after invite = 161 + 0
> If there are 3 invites in September:
> 06/09 = 236 + 17 then after invite = 53 + 0
> 20/09 = 128 + 17 then after invite = 55 invites for 70 pointers at last
> 
> this would be for 70 points EOI lodged late October and early November - so then it could move about 14 days every fortnight going through the 70 pointers - could take another 4 to 5 months to get to March 2017 70 pointers. So even with a doubling of the Ceiling, you would be January/February to get invitation, if the ceiling stays the same or similar, it may never get to your EOI or take close to 2 years.
> 
> I held back on sharing this analysis as I don't want to give any 70 pointers false hope, but even if my ifs and maybes are way out, then the invitations available to Accountants has to be at least 150 plus - As I said previously, it could be a continuation for double invites on the same ceiling of 2500 and that only helps a few of the 70 pointers and creates an even bigger backlog of 75 and above EOIs - the only long-term hope for 70 pointers is an actual doubling of that ceiling - so fingers crossed for that and all should be revealed this week
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Hi tony,
Now that the ceiling has almost doubled, you reckon 70 pointers with DOE in march stand a chance?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Rab nawaz said:


> Even 15000 coudnt do absolutely nothing am 100% ready for 1 hour / 2 hour movement and you will also see with yours own eyes, this figure is no more than a lolypop for desies so they wont stop spending money. The real and the most important issue is fair and efficient system which can fix the problems and give us a fair chance.


I heard they have fixed some issues relating to EOIs.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Qasimkhan said:


> I heard they have fixed some issues relating to EOIs.


Just hold for 2 months bro and you will see with yours own eyes how they gonna apply black magic with this figure and cut offs, officially 75 and 80 is the new stop and thats it.


----------



## handyjohn

Another important factor to be considered is NSW 190. If NSW removed accountants from occupation list then it will be a big mess for this year. Cutoff can only be 70 if NSW continue to invite accountants like previous year. Here I'll appreciate Mr. Tony whose statistics based assumptions are proved now. He is in much better position to predict again the future of 70 pointers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> I don't think so bro. In one round they invited 239. Otherwise, they would have invited only 100.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They also invited 1/20th of programmers. But I cant trust their algorithms. You guys all know what I mean aye? 

They once invited a few hundred before to clear the backlog and all in a sudden no more invitation left.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Guys congratulations, at least something positive happened for accountants. What do you guys reckon gonna happen with 70 pointers with DOE June 2017, I've still got a year visa left?


----------



## Welshtone

Gunner14 said:


> Hi tony,
> Now that the ceiling has almost doubled, you reckon 70 pointers with DOE in march stand a chance?


Hi Gunner

wow, 239 invites per round - brilliant.

If the round on 26th July took 2 weeks worth of 80 pointers and above plus 43 days of the 75 point backlog, then the 9th August round will take the 75 point invites up to about 7th July and on the 23rd August round it should take us up to just about all 75 pointers, so 70 point invitations look on the cards for the first invite in September - either the 6th or 13th September. When the 70 pointers start getting invited, at these numbers, about up to a month of 70 pointers should be invited each fortnight.

so October November cleared in September, December January in October - you looking good for invite in November 2017.

Obviously as each result comes out we would re-calculate but looking really good for you now

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## sanjayguha

Hey Tony,
What does the visa date of effect means on the invitation round result page means?


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> They also invited 1/20th of programmers. But I cant trust their algorithms. You guys all know what I mean aye?
> 
> They once invited a few hundred before to clear the backlog and all in a sudden no more invitation left.


I agree with you. However, it is a tough situation for accountants. At least we want to see accountants with 70 points being invited and considered by NSW.


----------



## Anu Ratti

Even I have got the same points 60. Waiting for the invitation since May.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Welshtone said:


> Hi Gunner
> 
> wow, 239 invites per round - brilliant.
> 
> If the round on 26th July took 2 weeks worth of 80 pointers and above plus 43 days of the 75 point backlog, then the 9th August round will take the 75 point invites up to about 7th July and on the 23rd August round it should take us up to just about all 75 pointers, so 70 point invitations look on the cards for the first invite in September - either the 6th or 13th September. When the 70 pointers start getting invited, at these numbers, about up to a month of 70 pointers should be invited each fortnight.
> 
> so October November cleared in September, December January in October - you looking good for invite in November 2017.
> 
> Obviously as each result comes out we would re-calculate but looking really good for you now
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Hi Tony,
What would you suggest for 70 points with DOE June 2017? ps- your calculation was perfect


----------



## 65Points!

If the 12th July round closed at 12th April with 239 invites (our assumption was 9th April)., then the assumption remains the 26th July round roughly closed at 25th-28th May at 75 points with another slot of 239 invites.

Which means in 14 days the movement for 75pointers was from 12th April to 25th-28th May with 239 EoIs for 75(+) points, this is phenomenal if true. That means around 30-45 80(+) pointers and 190-210 75 pointers in just 14 days added their EoIs/updated EoIs.

Very difficult to believe these figures!

If this is true, then there should be a decent movement for 70 pointers, reason being a lot of 70 pointers have infact increased their points and updated them. Again conditional, "if this is true", pressure will significantly ease out and all those lined up for PYs and NAATI will loose the incentive to "waste" money.


----------



## Gunner14

Welshtone said:


> Hi Gunner
> 
> wow, 239 invites per round - brilliant.
> 
> If the round on 26th July took 2 weeks worth of 80 pointers and above plus 43 days of the 75 point backlog, then the 9th August round will take the 75 point invites up to about 7th July and on the 23rd August round it should take us up to just about all 75 pointers, so 70 point invitations look on the cards for the first invite in September - either the 6th or 13th September. When the 70 pointers start getting invited, at these numbers, about up to a month of 70 pointers should be invited each fortnight.
> 
> so October November cleared in September, December January in October - you looking good for invite in November 2017.
> 
> Obviously as each result comes out we would re-calculate but looking really good for you now
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates


Well that's good to know. Just to be on the safe side, I'll give a shot at naati, and see how I go. Thank you for you're valuable input


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks for your valuable analysis and advise on this forum, you are a beacon of hope in these dark times. I myself got doe of 6/6/17 with 70 points. I reckon not much Chances for 189 but have some hope for 190 this FY. 







Welshtone said:


> Gunner14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tony,
> Now that the ceiling has almost doubled, you reckon 70 pointers with DOE in march stand a chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gunner
> 
> wow, 239 invites per round - brilliant.
> 
> If the round on 26th July took 2 weeks worth of 80 pointers and above plus 43 days of the 75 point backlog, then the 9th August round will take the 75 point invites up to about 7th July and on the 23rd August round it should take us up to just about all 75 pointers, so 70 point invitations look on the cards for the first invite in September - either the 6th or 13th September. When the 70 pointers start getting invited, at these numbers, about up to a month of 70 pointers should be invited each fortnight.
> 
> so October November cleared in September, December January in October - you looking good for invite in November 2017.
> 
> Obviously as each result comes out we would re-calculate but looking really good for you now
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates
Click to expand...




Gunner14 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gunner
> 
> wow, 239 invites per round - brilliant.
> 
> If the round on 26th July took 2 weeks worth of 80 pointers and above plus 43 days of the 75 point backlog, then the 9th August round will take the 75 point invites up to about 7th July and on the 23rd August round it should take us up to just about all 75 pointers, so 70 point invitations look on the cards for the first invite in September - either the 6th or 13th September. When the 70 pointers start getting invited, at these numbers, about up to a month of 70 pointers should be invited each fortnight.
> 
> so October November cleared in September, December January in October - you looking good for invite in November 2017.
> 
> Obviously as each result comes out we would re-calculate but looking really good for you now
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's good to know. Just to be on the safe side, I'll give a shot at naati, and see how I go. Thank you for you're valuable input
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

Gunner, what is your second language. Also date for Naati are fast filling up since last accreditation test is in September . I applied in start of July and got date in end of September for paraprofessional test Hindi-English. If you haven't booked yet be quick and I suggest go in person to your nearest Naati office.


----------



## Gunner14

sumitsagar said:


> Gunner, what is your second language. Also date for Naati are fast filling up since last accreditation test is in September . I applied in start of July and got date in end of September for paraprofessional test Hindi-English. If you haven't booked yet be quick and I suggest go in person to your nearest Naati office.


Hi sumit, 

My first language is Urdu, I can not book the test this week because i am overseas. However, I have already spoken to naati and they have advised me I can book a spot for September before 18 august.


----------



## asadkhalid

Gunner14 said:


> Hi sumit,
> 
> My first language is Urdu, I can not book the test this week because i am overseas. However, I have already spoken to naati and they have advised me I can book a spot for September before 18 august.


Hi Gunner, 

I'm also overseas and planning on NAATI urdu. Would love to have a chat with you. Let me know if that is a possibility. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## doing333

*work experience*

Hi Guys, I have been working as an company accountant in a building company and my main task is AP, AR, Bank Rec, Job management, Payroll, Sub contractor management etc... So mainly in-house accounting works. It's been a year, so just wanted to check if this work experience is claimable for 5 points, The annual sales is around 50 million AU$ and it is a team of 7 accountants. Appreciate your advices. Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone

sanjayguha said:


> Hey Tony,
> What does the visa date of effect means on the invitation round result page means?


It means the date (and points) that the EOI was lodged for the last invitation of that round. 

So 16/06/2017 at 70 points for 189 means that the last EOI invited for the round was lodged 16/06/2017. This tells us much as the earliest non pro 70 point EOI on the system was 21/06/2017. So the system had not got to any 70 point non-pros before it shut off at 1000 total. With the DOE for Electronic and Mechanical being the same, then they are the two occupations that may still have had some quota left which then flowed over into the 489 invitations.

The 966 Pro rata invites is across 189 and 489 as is the 130 invites for non pros. I estimate there were about 50 non pros at 75 and above so there were about 16 X 489 invites for 489 Mechanical and Electrical

Regards


tony Coates


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi Tony any chance this year for 189 or 190 with 70 points D.O.E 6/6/2017.thank you.


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys I had a couple of questions. Last year I got skill assessment done from Chartered Accountants Australia and NewZealand. They told me that my overseas US bachelor degree is comparable to an Australian bachelor degree however I need to complete one subject that is Business Law. Currently I am studying at University of Tasmania and hopefully by the end of this semester would have finished that subject. I also need to submit PTE/Ielts Academic and get 7/65 each. My question is that if I pass the business law subject and get the english language requirement, should I do a review of my skills assessment as I would most likely pass. I finish my 2 year degree in December 2018. Or should I wait for my Australian Degree to finish and submit a new skills assessment with my Australian Masters. Basically I want to ask is that which degree should I use for skills assessment.

Secondly if I go for my overseas degree, and get positive skills assessment then I get 15 points right. Additionally would I still be eligible for 5 points for Australian Study AND 5 points for regional study ? My course is registered for 104 weeks however I am getting 1 exemption and even with that I would satisfy the 92 week rule (104weeks/16 units==6.5 x 15=97.5 weeks)

Lastly as a Tasmanian graduate, would it be better if I apply for 190 nomination as I have heard compared to NSW it is relatively easier?


----------



## ykhawaja

I had a question regarding police clearing certificates for 485 visa and permanent visas. 


If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.

I just wanted a heads up. Say for example I graduate in December 2018 and lodged my 485 visa in January 2019. I know I would have to apply for police clearance from Australia, Pakistan and USA. I wanted to know that would I need one from UAE as well. I stayed in Dubai from August 2003 till July 2009. If I apply in January 2019 and go back 10 years that would be January 2009. From January 2009 to June 2009 I was in Dubai. In that case , that is less than 12 months and therefore I would not need UAE police clearance right ?


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> I had a question regarding police clearing certificates for 485 visa and permanent visas.
> 
> 
> If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> I just wanted a heads up. Say for example I graduate in December 2018 and lodged my 485 visa in January 2019. I know I would have to apply for police clearance from Australia, Pakistan and USA. I wanted to know that would I need one from UAE as well. I stayed in Dubai from August 2003 till July 2009. If I apply in January 2019 and go back 10 years that would be January 2009. From January 2009 to June 2009 I was in Dubai. In that case , that is less than 12 months and therefore I would not need UAE police clearance right ?




I was born on 3rd November 1991 so was above 16.


----------



## elderberry

as predicted accountants number doubled, I was hoping for more than that but I'll take it :fingerscrossed: . I hope atleast now rab nawaz would stop spewing doomsday theories. 

Although the numbers doubled it will still be hard since they havent fixed the double invitation issue?

what do you guys think about it?
If they fix it, even the 65 pointer will have a chance. 

currently I'm at 65 and working towards increasing to 70. that is for 189.

Oh, and also I've heard that PTE is hard now? Is it true? I still see alot of people getting 79+ quite easily.


----------



## blackrider89

elderberry said:


> as predicted accountants number doubled, I was hoping for more than that but I'll take it :fingerscrossed: . I hope atleast now rab nawaz would stop spewing doomsday theories.
> 
> Although the numbers doubled it will still be hard since they havent fixed the double invitation issue?
> 
> what do you guys think about it?
> If they fix it, even the 65 pointer will have a chance.
> 
> currently I'm at 65 and working towards increasing to 70. that is for 189.
> 
> Oh, and also I've heard that PTE is hard now? Is it true? I still see alot of people getting 79+ quite easily.


Ppl keep saying it hard to self justify. In fact heaps of Ielts 6.5ers got PTE straight 90s.


----------



## Welshtone

OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).

So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.

The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.

those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite

Tony Coates


----------



## Madhukaushik

Abood said:


> I don't think so bro. In one round they invited 239. Otherwise, they would have invited only 100.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last year, the occupation ceiling for the year 2016 opened on 8th June 2016 with 4777 however on 24 June it was reduced to 2500. For this year 2017, how much are chances and possibility of the same correction in the upcoming rounds where it is 
again revised to 2500.

Also my applications details are as below

189 Visa Points -65 and under 90-70 points 
EOI dated 2nd Aug 2017.

My husband has also applied filed EOI dated 3rd Aug 2017 under subclass visa 190 with the occupation code 1493112 ( Conference & Events) in SA with 80 points(High Points category) 

Please advise if i have a chance to obtain ITA grant in this year where the 221112 occupation ceiling is not reduced to 2500 like last year .

Or the ITA though my husband 190 ( 80 points ) in SA has a better choice for a grant approval.

Please advice and share your expert views in our scenario.


----------



## veilrazor

Hi All,

I currently have 70 points, applying for 2211 Accountants (General). Submitted this EOI on 29/03

I also have another EOI under External Auditor 221213, 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190.

Last invitation round in July didnt look too good for me, could anyone here please advise how much longer is it estimated i have to wait?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jontymorgan

Madhukaushik said:


> Last year, the occupation ceiling for the year 2016 opened on 8th June 2016 with 4777 however on 24 June it was reduced to 2500. For this year 2017, how much are chances and possibility of the same correction in the upcoming rounds where it is
> again revised to 2500.
> 
> Also my applications details are as below
> 
> 189 Visa Points -65 and under 90-70 points
> EOI dated 2nd Aug 2017.
> 
> My husband has also applied filed EOI dated 3rd Aug 2017 under subclass visa 190 with the occupation code 1493112 ( Conference & Events) in SA with 80 points(High Points category)
> 
> Please advise if i have a chance to obtain ITA grant in this year where the 221112 occupation ceiling is not reduced to 2500 like last year .
> 
> Or the ITA though my husband 190 ( 80 points ) in SA has a better choice for a grant approval.
> 
> Please advice and share your expert views in our scenario.


The initial indications based on the number of invitations sent out on 12 July is that the ceiling is correct and there is not an error like in 2016-17. 

There is such a backlog of 65 and 70 pointers for 189 visas for Accountants that there is little hope for someone applying with 65 (or 65+5) points now, even with the increase in the ceiling. SA is the much better option. Normally with SA, if you meet their criteria then you will receive an invite. Unlike other states, they process applications in the order received and do not select based on other factors such as English, experience or points over and above the minimum requirements. SA processing time is currently 4 weeks so if you have sent all of the information required to SA up front then your husband should receive his nomination in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question regarding police clearing certificates for 485 visa and permanent visas.
> 
> 
> If you are applying for temporary or permanent migration
> For the Australian Government to determine whether you are of good character, you might be asked to provide police certificates for each country you have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age.
> 
> I just wanted a heads up. Say for example I graduate in December 2018 and lodged my 485 visa in January 2019. I know I would have to apply for police clearance from Australia, Pakistan and USA. I wanted to know that would I need one from UAE as well. I stayed in Dubai from August 2003 till July 2009. If I apply in January 2019 and go back 10 years that would be January 2009. From January 2009 to June 2009 I was in Dubai. In that case , that is less than 12 months and therefore I would not need UAE police clearance right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born on 3rd November 1991 so was above 16.
Click to expand...


Could anyone please answer this question ?


----------



## azerty

The 26 july results are out too
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx

Another ~5% invitation round for both accountants and auditors
Cutoffs at 75 points
Acct: 26/5/2017
Auditor:6/5/2017


----------



## asadkhalid

azerty said:


> The 26 july results are out too
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> Another ~5% invitation round for both accountants and auditors
> Cutoffs at 75 points
> Acct: 26/5/2017
> Auditor:6/5/2017


Not that great, though! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jomjom

*Any hope for accountants with 60-65 points?*



Welshtone said:


> OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).
> 
> So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.
> 
> The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.
> 
> those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite
> 
> Tony Coates


Hi, 

My understanding of the 189 visa selection process for accountants is really very poor. Your forecasts seem to be spot on- could I just ask where you think the cut off for accountants will get to this financial year? Could it go below 70 by any chance? Thank you!


----------



## tikitiki

azerty said:


> The 26 july results are out too
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/26-july-2017-round-results.aspx
> 
> Another ~5% invitation round for both accountants and auditors
> Cutoffs at 75 points
> Acct: 26/5/2017
> Auditor:6/5/2017


This means next year they're gonna stop sending invitation in April again ???


----------



## NB

tikitiki said:


> This means next year they're gonna stop sending invitation in April again ???


Its early days

They can always do a course correction and reduce the monthly invites to last the entire year

No one can predict what they will do
Moreover next year is an election year, so more tightening of migration rules cannot be ruled out as populist measure

Cheers


----------



## SunnyBoy

Need help !!
Hi guys I need to find out about changing occupations. I wanna change my occupation in EOI. I have read somewhere that it will change the DOE on my birthday even if the point score remains unchanged. Is that true ? Please guide me. Thanks


----------



## Sam_2810

Hello everyone.. I am new to this forum.. I need some advice from the experts of this forum. 

I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I lodged my 189 / 190 EOI as external auditor with 70 / 75 points on 28.06.2017.
Points break down as below 
Age 30
Edu 15
PTE 20
Exp 5

Since accountants was flagged my agent adviced me to go under external auditor. Now since the ceilings are out with account having 4 times more invites compared to external auditor. I am considering doing my skills assessment under Accountants too. I have 5 plus years experience in accounts so my points will go up to 75 for 189. I have few queries in this regard. 

1. My earlier skills assessment was done by CPA. So which body should i select for accountants IPA or CA. Which one would be quicker? 

2. Can I have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time i.e one under Accountant and one under External Auditor? Or should i withdraw my auditor eoi before i submit accountants EOI? 

3. My wife is also from accounting background. She is yet to complete her CA final exam but can i do her skills assessment based on her Bachelor's degree (B. Com from Mumbai University) and claim additional 5 points. Will that be accepted as equivalent to Australian bachelor's? 

Thanks. 

Regards, 
Sam


----------



## m.nave

Hey guys, hope you doing good.

Good news for Accountants though, wondering if this ceiling for Accountants is real, what will be the cutoff date for 70 pointers at the end of financial year 17/18 or until ceiling finish??

Would be great if get any idea.

Thanks


----------



## asadkhalid

m.nave said:


> Hey guys, hope you doing good.
> 
> Good news for Accountants though, wondering if this ceiling for Accountants is real, what will be the cutoff date for 70 pointers at the end of financial year 17/18 or until ceiling finish??
> 
> Would be great if get any idea.
> 
> Thanks


Too early to predict. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21

Sam_2810 said:


> Hello everyone.. I am new to this forum.. I need some advice from the experts of this forum.
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I lodged my 189 / 190 EOI as external auditor with 70 / 75 points on 28.06.2017.
> Points break down as below
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> PTE 20
> Exp 5
> 
> Since accountants was flagged my agent adviced me to go under external auditor. Now since the ceilings are out with account having 4 times more invites compared to external auditor. I am considering doing my skills assessment under Accountants too. I have 5 plus years experience in accounts so my points will go up to 75 for 189. I have few queries in this regard.
> 
> 1. My earlier skills assessment was done by CPA. So which body should i select for accountants IPA or CA. Which one would be quicker?
> 
> 2. Can I have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time i.e one under Accountant and one under External Auditor? Or should i withdraw my auditor eoi before i submit accountants EOI?
> 
> 3. My wife is also from accounting background. She is yet to complete her CA final exam but can i do her skills assessment based on her Bachelor's degree (B. Com from Mumbai University) and claim additional 5 points. Will that be accepted as equivalent to Australian bachelor's?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Your agent is stupid. Accounting gets flagged every year and it is also flagged for next year 2017-18. But nothing will happen as usual most likely.

In any case, well the ceiling for auditors might be less, but so are the amount of people applying there. If you are applying now in Accounting, even with almost 5000 ceiling, you most likely won't get invited this year I think.


----------



## sumitsagar

He's saying he will have 75 pts in accounting if he assess his experience so invite is pretty much guaranteed. Even at 70 points eoi lodged today is likely to get invited near the end of this FY quota according to estimates given by Iscah and our very own Tony Coates.


----------



## zaback21

sumitsagar said:


> He's saying he will have 75 pts in accounting if he assess his experience so invite is pretty much guaranteed. Even at 70 points eoi lodged today is likely to get invited near the end of this FY quota according to estimates given by Iscah and our very own Tony Coates.


75 will get him invite if he can mange it. But for 70, cut-off won't even move past July 2017 this year if being generous even with 5000 ceilings. Lets not forget cut-off moved barely minutes and sometime 1-7 days every 14 days. So, if being generous and cut-off moves 14 days/14 days, 24 Oct + 9.33 months = 4 Aug. 

I am assuming more competition in accounting this year than previous year. So, one needs to consider these factors too.

Accounting will get 20 rounds if they keep 239 invite/round and hence, 20 rounds = 40 weeks = 9.33 months

So, one can assume cut-off dates won't reach 4 Aug but will finish earlier as more competition arises. 

Anyone applying today with 70 points won't get their invite this year that's almost certain.

Don't know about Tony Coates, but for Iscah, the guy who after being in this business for so long can't even tell that occupation rounds happen every 14 days and 3 rounds in a month is possible since it already happened before, I am not quite confident in his analysis. And there is no way one can tell how many people are waiting at certain points. There is not enough data and it is not linearly distributed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> He's saying he will have 75 pts in accounting if he assess his experience so invite is pretty much guaranteed. Even at 70 points eoi lodged today is likely to get invited near the end of this FY quota according to estimates given by Iscah and our very own Tony Coates.


Occupational ceiling has 0.00% impact on anything and am still stick in with my point untill and unless they will let us know how these cut offs are moving for some hours and from where they are getting 102 EOis with 70 points per 2 hours. This whole figure 4785 could be finish easily upto january 2017.


----------



## sumitsagar

Next few rounds will paint the picture. Stay hopeful for now.


----------



## vishalparul

Darshana said:


> They prefer candidates with experience over ones with no experience points... Realized that later... I think there were others invited as per immitracker... But they had experience



Hi,

I have 16 years of work experience post CA. Will that help.

Best regards,
Vishal


----------



## Darshana

vishalparul said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 16 years of work experience post CA. Will that help.
> 
> Best regards,
> Vishal


Work experience is preference amongst ppl who have higher points. 65+5 with work experience and superior English will have preference after all 70+5 are cleared


----------



## NP101

Did they increase the ceilings actually or is it same as like they did in 2016?
As they announced 2500 and rest for 457


----------



## sumitsagar

ceiling increased as is evident from invitation trends.


----------



## Sydney_Ko_Nepali

Kiwis can now apply for 189 PR visa.Perhaps someone can enlighten us if this will in anyways affect the rest of pro rated visa like accounting.


----------



## elderberry

had a chat with my agent and he gave some gloomy news. he said that if I apply with 70 today I wont get an invitation even in next year. 

the double invitation issue is so bad that the doubling of the numbers won't rectify, they sure as heck won't fix it those lazy dimwits, thousands of invitations will go to waste, and this year it will be more brutal than last year. I don't know why he said that, he's usually peppy.

It's 75 or no-go for new applicants. 


This is so bad for us, If they fixed the double invitation issue even 65 pointers can invitations easily but those lazy neanderthals don't care, we've sent so many emails but still.. it's almost as if they want it to stay broken because they do not want us.  I'm at my wit's end guys.


----------



## ykhawaja

elderberry said:


> had a chat with my agent and he gave some gloomy news. he said that if I apply with 70 today I wont get an invitation even in next year.
> 
> the double invitation issue is so bad that the doubling of the numbers won't rectify, they sure as heck won't fix it those lazy dimwits, thousands of invitations will go to waste, and this year it will be more brutal than last year. I don't know why he said that, he's usually peppy.
> 
> It's 75 or no-go for new applicants.
> 
> 
> This is so bad for us, If they fixed the double invitation issue even 65 pointers can invitations easily but those lazy neanderthals don't care, we've sent so many emails but still.. it's almost as if they want it to stay broken because they do not want us.  I'm at my wit's end guys.



is this for 189 visa or 190 visa? What about chances of 190 visa with 70 points iF the state is not NSW. (What is the situation like for 70 pointers of 190 who are eligable and applying for states such as TAS and NT)


----------



## muz068

ykhawaja said:


> is this for 189 visa or 190 visa? What about chances of 190 visa with 70 points in the state is not NSW. (What is the situation like for 70 pointers of 190 who are eligible and applying for states such as TAS and NT)


Well, it is hard to predict as to what will happen next year. As you are studying in UTAS, I believe even 55 points would be sufficient to be sponsored for TAS 190 in the current scenario. Since you are graduating on Dec 18 , the DIBP policies could change. However, having said that, if DIBP policies are similar then I believe that TAS government will nominate you as you have graduated from their university and they would prefer you over others.


----------



## zaback21

elderberry said:


> had a chat with my agent and he gave some gloomy news. he said that if I apply with 70 today I wont get an invitation even in next year.
> 
> the double invitation issue is so bad that the doubling of the numbers won't rectify, they sure as heck won't fix it those lazy dimwits, thousands of invitations will go to waste, and this year it will be more brutal than last year. I don't know why he said that, he's usually peppy.
> 
> It's 75 or no-go for new applicants.
> 
> 
> This is so bad for us, If they fixed the double invitation issue even 65 pointers can invitations easily but those lazy neanderthals don't care, we've sent so many emails but still.. it's almost as if they want it to stay broken because they do not want us.  I'm at my wit's end guys.


Double invitation issue is not as bad as you think. Lots of 190 invitation may go waste but 189 doesn't. I don't think even 3% invitation goes to waste.

The issue is too many people graduates every year from Aus uni with accounting and get in the queue and those people who applied before now have to increase their points or wait long.

4785 quota in a year is nothing when you consider so many graduates from Aus uni and all over the world.


----------



## sumitsagar

The main reason for points increasing is new graduates adding eoi's into the pool and existing candidates increasing their points through all avenues like Naati, PY, PTE 79+, etc because of uncertainty in this occupation and the reduced quotas for 2 consecutive years.

But given the current situation and current estimates, and the fact that it would take a new onshore graduate of ideal age and superior English at least 1 year to go over 70 points. There is very well a chance for 70 pointers given than NSW keeps inviting as they did in previous years.


----------



## 65Points!

Another couple of months and NSW will be left with no other choice than to choose from 70+5 EoIs but they will start of with 75+5 and it would be very foolish of 75pointers to even put their EoIs for state sponsorship anymore. The wait period for 75 pointers for SC189 should technically get over by Sep 2nd round/Oct 1st round, which means people get 75 and they get their invites whenever the next round is, this further means no charm for 75pointers to seek state sponsorship.

In all this the harrowing thing for 70 pointers is that around 2.5 EoIs of 80(+) pointers and 5 EoIs of 75 pointers each day, at least that is what I judge from the 26th July round, which means of the 239 invites, 100-120 invites being eaten up by these people. 

My calculations based on:
12July - 12th April 75 points
26July - 26th May 75 points

So my assumption is of the 239 invites, roughly 35-40 invites went to 80(+) pointers, 200 odd to 75 pointers. 200/3=60-70 EoIs of 75 pointers every 15 days.

Technically 70pointers will be left with 14 rounds (since 2 rounds each of Jul, Aug, Sep would have resulted nothing for them), which means they will be dabbling with roughly 2000odd invites and a decent numbers will be lost to double/triple invites.

The pressure to score 75 points will remain.

How many 70 pointers do you guys think are lined up in the system.

Rab Nawaz, I think you should get your invite at 70. What is your DoE?


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> Another couple of months and NSW will be left with no other choice than to choose from 70+5 EoIs but they will start of with 75+5 and it would be very foolish of 75pointers to even put their EoIs for state sponsorship anymore. The wait period for 75 pointers for SC189 should technically get over by Sep 2nd round/Oct 1st round, which means people get 75 and they get their invites whenever the next round is, this further means no charm for 75pointers to seek state sponsorship.
> 
> In all this the harrowing thing for 70 pointers is that around 2.5 EoIs of 80(+) pointers and 5 EoIs of 75 pointers each day, at least that is what I judge from the 26th July round, which means of the 239 invites, 100-120 invites being eaten up by these people.
> 
> My calculations based on:
> 12July - 12th April 75 points
> 26July - 26th May 75 points
> 
> So my assumption is of the 239 invites, roughly 35-40 invites went to 80(+) pointers, 200 odd to 75 pointers. 200/3=60-70 EoIs of 75 pointers every 15 days.
> 
> Technically 70pointers will be left with 14 rounds (since 2 rounds each of Jul, Aug, Sep would have resulted nothing for them), which means they will be dabbling with roughly 2000odd invites and a decent numbers will be lost to double/triple invites.
> 
> The pressure to score 75 points will remain.
> 
> How many 70 pointers do you guys think are lined up in the system.
> 
> Rab Nawaz, I think you should get your invite at 70. What is your DoE?


Am watching them for 15 months continusely this whole system
Is scam and this 4785 is just an illusion. Occupational ceiling is absolutely useless if the technical problems are still there and this figure cant do nothing absolutely nothing at all and i strongly believe they have raised the figure because the general perception about accounting was getting worse and worse now they have finally decided to support those cheaper colleges, PTE, py institutes and Naati. My DOE is in last week of april and i have 0.00000% hope at all. Moreover, get ready for dozens of blunders, technical glitches, blank rounds, double EOIs, 1 hour movement, and system failures. Nsw will never invite anyone with 10 points of English even I am highly doubfull they will invite 70+5 with Superior English because one guy at my home having 90All is waiting for 4.5 months and there is no response at all, now this is the realistic view which is often ignored by users and then ended up with the same results in future.


----------



## diesel7390

Welshtone said:


> OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).
> 
> So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.
> 
> The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.
> 
> those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite
> 
> Tony Coates




Hello Tony, 

I have lodged by EoI under Accountant General on in Feb 2017 at 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for 190. Do you think I will get an invite this year? if yes, till when can I expect an invite approximately? 

Thanks


----------



## diesel7390

Welshtone said:


> OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).
> 
> So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.
> 
> The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.
> 
> those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite
> 
> Tony Coates


Hello Tony, 

I have lodged my EoI under Accountant General in Feb 2017 at 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for 190. Do you think I will get an invite this year? if yes, till when can I expect an invite approximately? 

Thanks


----------



## Darshana

diesel7390 said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> I have lodged my EoI under Accountant General in Feb 2017 at 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for 190. Do you think I will get an invite this year? if yes, till when can I expect an invite approximately?
> 
> Thanks


February what date? And what's the breakdown.
As you can see in my signature, I have a similar case


----------



## Jessica89

Hi .
My eoi date is 1st feb 2017 for general accountant
Age :30
Studies:15
Study in Australia:5
English:20
Total:70
I have Also booked naati exam for 15 th sept and I am taking naati classes too.
When can I expect to get an invite? Iscah n aussizz group are predicting November but some people say I might not get an invite in this program year. 
Please share your thoughts


----------



## diesel7390

Darshana said:


> February what date? And what's the breakdown.
> As you can see in my signature, I have a similar case


My points breakdown is 
30 age
15 education
5 - 2 years study
20 English

My date of lodgement is mid-February.


----------



## vishalparul

Darshana said:


> Work experience is preference amongst ppl who have higher points. 65+5 with work experience and superior English will have preference after all 70+5 are cleared




Hi Darshana,

Does it mean that there are bright chances of getting the invite soon.

Best regards,
Vishal


----------



## nabeelmanj

Hello group members,

I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.

Q1. Can i apply for assessment as Accountant (general) without IELTS/PTE?

Q2. Can I apply for assessment without any experience?

Q3. Shall i need all degrees to be attested from Higher Education, Foreign affair, notary public ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ykhawaja

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.
> 
> Q1. Can i apply for assessment as Accountant (general) without IELTS/PTE?
> 
> Q2. Can I apply for assessment without any experience?
> 
> Q3. Shall i need all degrees to be attested from Higher Education, Foreign affair, notary public ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


do not know about the last question, but for question 1 you can do a professional year for the English language requirement.

And for question 2 , yes you can apply without experience.


----------



## sanjayguha

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.
> 
> Q1. Can i apply for assessment as Accountant (general) without IELTS/PTE?
> 
> Q2. Can I apply for assessment without any experience?
> 
> Q3. Shall i need all degrees to be attested from Higher Education, Foreign affair, notary public ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


No, You need 7 in IELTS or equivalent PTE
Yes 
Yes, They need to be attested by a JP.


----------



## ykhawaja

sanjayguha said:


> No, You need 7 in IELTS or equivalent PTE
> Yes
> Yes, They need to be attested by a JP.



A Professional year could be done only if the accounting degree is from Australia and of 2 years.


----------



## muz068

nabeelmanj said:


> Hello group members,
> 
> I am new and need expert opinion on certain questions, please help me to get positive assessment.
> 
> Q1. Can i apply for assessment as Accountant (general) without IELTS/PTE?
> 
> Q2. Can I apply for assessment without any experience?
> 
> Q3. Shall i need all degrees to be attested from Higher Education, Foreign affair, notary public ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Answer to Q1 ) In theory yes, but technically no. If you intend to do Professional Year then it would waive your proficient English language requirement ( 7 in each component). However, in order to get into this professional year program, you need to 6 in each component of IELTS.


----------



## doing333

Hi guys re. skilled employment assessment by CPA, do they accept accountant role as an in house accountant who basically deal with AP AR Payroll Job costing Bank Rec ? Should it only be a work from accounting firm to get a positive assessment?


----------



## cherryblossomtree

doing333 said:


> Hi guys re. skilled employment assessment by CPA, do they accept accountant role as an in house accountant who basically deal with AP AR Payroll Job costing Bank Rec ? Should it only be a work from accounting firm to get a positive assessment?




Dear is ur position title accountant or ap / ar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Anyone knows what is happening with NSW 190 invites, according to immitracker there is no recent activity from NSW inviting accountants for 190, is this common trend at start of every new FY or is this silence unique to this year ?


----------



## Welshtone

OK - done my detailed analysis - here is what I reckon: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...nvitations-august-2017-a-39.html#post12982666

Regards

Tony Coates
MARN 0601801


----------



## Abood

cherryblossomtree said:


> Dear is ur position title accountant or ap / ar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Title is irrelevant! Tasks are important 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasib_BD

Hello! May be this is off topic here, but I can't find the right forum. I sat for NAATI exam and scored 65.5/100. I missed out by 4.5 marks. Is it worth reviewing the test result? Any experiences regarding this issue please share. Thanks!

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cherryblossomtree

Abood said:


> Title is irrelevant! Tasks are important
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thx for the info but is ap/ar cosidered not relevant bro how about bookkeeping? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

doing333 said:


> Hi guys re. skilled employment assessment by CPA, do they accept accountant role as an in house accountant who basically deal with AP AR Payroll Job costing Bank Rec ? Should it only be a work from accounting firm to get a positive assessment?


Refer to ANZSCO 221111 job description of an accountant. 

My experience: There is a difference between a book keeper and an Accountant. AR/AP, Bank Rec etc. usually do not fall under the JD of an Accountant. 

Refer to this link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

If the majority of your tasks fall under the duties described above, you can get a positive skilled employment assessment.

My suggestion is to contact an EXPERIENCED lawyer/migration agent who can guide you by analyzing your duties and seeing if it fits.


----------



## sumitsagar

i would suggest go for a review.

which language and which test did you sit ?

thanks


Hasib_BD said:


> Hello! May be this is off topic here, but I can't find the right forum. I sat for NAATI exam and scored 65.5/100. I missed out by 4.5 marks. Is it worth reviewing the test result? Any experiences regarding this issue please share. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

Sam_2810 said:


> Hello everyone.. I am new to this forum.. I need some advice from the experts of this forum.
> 
> I am a Chartered Accountant from India. I lodged my 189 / 190 EOI as external auditor with 70 / 75 points on 28.06.2017.
> Points break down as below
> Age 30
> Edu 15
> PTE 20
> Exp 5
> 
> Since accountants was flagged my agent adviced me to go under external auditor. Now since the ceilings are out with account having 4 times more invites compared to external auditor. I am considering doing my skills assessment under Accountants too. I have 5 plus years experience in accounts so my points will go up to 75 for 189. I have few queries in this regard.
> 
> 1. My earlier skills assessment was done by CPA. So which body should i select for accountants IPA or CA. Which one would be quicker?
> 
> 2. Can I have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time i.e one under Accountant and one under External Auditor? Or should i withdraw my auditor eoi before i submit accountants EOI?
> 
> 3. My wife is also from accounting background. She is yet to complete her CA final exam but can i do her skills assessment based on her Bachelor's degree (B. Com from Mumbai University) and claim additional 5 points. Will that be accepted as equivalent to Australian bachelor's?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Hi.. Can someone reply to my queries. I need to submit my Skills assessment for accountants but wanted to clear my doubts before that..
Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## Sam_2810

Welshtone said:


> OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).
> 
> So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.
> 
> The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.
> 
> those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite
> 
> Tony Coates


Hi Tony..

I have my 189 EOI as External Auditor with 70 points (190 with 75 points) with DOE 28.06.2017. I am thinking of applying for another skills assessment under accountant with ICA. However my immigration consultant is saying that the case officer might reject the application if he finds out that I have 2 different skills assessment. Is it true? He is not sure if one can have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time. Is there a way that the case officer might come to know that I have another skills assessment from CPA under External Auditor? I will get 10 points for experience under accountants taking my score to 75 points. I wanted your advice on this before I can go ahead..
Thanks in advance.

Sam


----------



## Hasib_BD

sumitsagar said:


> i would suggest go for a review.
> 
> which language and which test did you sit ?
> 
> thanks


I sat for professional translator bangla to english exam. I passed all the individual criterias. But only lack by 4.5 marks to reach 70 marks passing score.

Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi.. Can someone reply to my queries. I need to submit my Skills assessment for accountants but wanted to clear my doubts before that..
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sam


On point 3: BCom is enough for assessment. However, we don't know if it's equivalent to Australian bachelor's. I got my BCom assessed positive - not Mumbai University though. So it's worth a try.
And of course, her English scores also need to be submitted along with that.


----------



## sumitsagar

You can have multiple skill assessments and eoi's. Change your agent. 



Sam_2810 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - I have crunched the numbers a bit - the 1000 limit per round is tough for the non-pro ratas and the lower Pro ratas (electronics and Mechanical) but will not affect Accountants and Auditors as their invitation activity is well above the DOE of the 100 cut off line (70 points on 16th June 2017).
> 
> So the 9th August is likely to see all 75 point Accountants being invited up to about DOE 01 July 2017. For the 23rd August, 75 pointers should get to about 13th August.
> 
> The first invite in September should see those 70 pointers lodged in late October finally get an invite.
> 
> those 70 pointers that only have Auditor and can score same with Accountant, lodge an Accountant EOI today and apply for your skills assessment as the Accountant as an Accountant EOI today could get invited before a 70 point Auditor EOI lodged in March 2017 - should always have one of each if score is same. Can also consider changing occupation of EOI from Auditor to Accountant but be careful as it re-sets to your birthday if you have a birthday between lodging EOI as Auditor and changing to Accountant or if you change to accountant and you have birthday before invite
> 
> Tony Coates
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tony..
> 
> I have my 189 EOI as External Auditor with 70 points (190 with 75 points) with DOE 28.06.2017. I am thinking of applying for another skills assessment under accountant with ICA. However my immigration consultant is saying that the case officer might reject the application if he finds out that I have 2 different skills assessment. Is it true? He is not sure if one can have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time. Is there a way that the case officer might come to know that I have another skills assessment from CPA under External Auditor? I will get 10 points for experience under accountants taking my score to 75 points. I wanted your advice on this before I can go ahead..
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sam
Click to expand...




Hasib_BD said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would suggest go for a review.
> 
> which language and which test did you sit ?
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I sat for professional translator bangla to english exam. I passed all the individual criterias. But only lack by 4.5 marks to reach 70 marks passing score.
> 
> Sent from my 0PJA10 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam_2810

Darshana said:


> On point 3: BCom is enough for assessment. However, we don't know if it's equivalent to Australian bachelor's. I got my BCom assessed positive - not Mumbai University though. So it's worth a try.
> And of course, her English scores also need to be submitted along with that.


Thanks Darshana.. Can you elaborate on your case. Have you done any other course apart from Bcom? From which body did you do your Skills Assessment? Did they ask you to sit for any of the foundation exams? My consultant is saying that CPA might ask her to give couple of exams before they give a positive outcome, but he is not sure. As regards the english, I can get her registered for PTE if there is possibility that CPA or any other body might accept her Bachelors as Australian equivalent and give a positive skills assessment. In my case, even though my CA was completed almost 1.5 years after my graduation, CPA has considered my work experience from the date I completed my BCom. Since both of us have done our Bcom from the same university, I was thinking of having her skills assessment too. But I wanted to know if anyone else has also done the same? Also If she gets a positive assessment under accountants, Can I claim those additional 5 points for my Auditor EOI? I am asking this because the ANZSCO for both are different.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## lingling

Sam_2810 said:


> Thanks Darshana.. Can you elaborate on your case. Have you done any other course apart from Bcom? From which body did you do your Skills Assessment? Did they ask you to sit for any of the foundation exams? My consultant is saying that CPA might ask her to give couple of exams before they give a positive outcome, but he is not sure. As regards the english, I can get her registered for PTE if there is possibility that CPA or any other body might accept her Bachelors as Australian equivalent and give a positive skills assessment. In my case, even though my CA was completed almost 1.5 years after my graduation, CPA has considered my work experience from the date I completed my BCom. Since both of us have done our Bcom from the same university, I was thinking of having her skills assessment too. But I wanted to know if anyone else has also done the same? Also If she gets a positive assessment under accountants, Can I claim those additional 5 points for my Auditor EOI? I am asking this because the ANZSCO for both are different.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Hi Sam, CPA can ask applicant to sit for certain paper if what was taken earlier wasn't complete. I was asked to take business law. As for claiming partner's point, u can claim as auditor n accountant are both in the same list.


----------



## lingling

Sam_2810 said:


> Thanks Darshana.. Can you elaborate on your case. Have you done any other course apart from Bcom? From which body did you do your Skills Assessment? Did they ask you to sit for any of the foundation exams? My consultant is saying that CPA might ask her to give couple of exams before they give a positive outcome, but he is not sure. As regards the english, I can get her registered for PTE if there is possibility that CPA or any other body might accept her Bachelors as Australian equivalent and give a positive skills assessment. In my case, even though my CA was completed almost 1.5 years after my graduation, CPA has considered my work experience from the date I completed my BCom. Since both of us have done our Bcom from the same university, I was thinking of having her skills assessment too. But I wanted to know if anyone else has also done the same? Also If she gets a positive assessment under accountants, Can I claim those additional 5 points for my Auditor EOI? I am asking this because the ANZSCO for both are different.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Sam, list of mandatory modules are listed in CPA website. So a quick search n compare with what u had taken in uni n u will have an idea of whether u will be subjected to further exams. My previous Agent did not do this n I wasted a couple of months having to study for the exam and thereafter to queue for CPA reassessment.


----------



## Darshana

Sam_2810 said:


> Thanks Darshana.. Can you elaborate on your case. Have you done any other course apart from Bcom? From which body did you do your Skills Assessment? Did they ask you to sit for any of the foundation exams? My consultant is saying that CPA might ask her to give couple of exams before they give a positive outcome, but he is not sure. As regards the english, I can get her registered for PTE if there is possibility that CPA or any other body might accept her Bachelors as Australian equivalent and give a positive skills assessment. In my case, even though my CA was completed almost 1.5 years after my graduation, CPA has considered my work experience from the date I completed my BCom. Since both of us have done our Bcom from the same university, I was thinking of having her skills assessment too. But I wanted to know if anyone else has also done the same? Also If she gets a positive assessment under accountants, Can I claim those additional 5 points for my Auditor EOI? I am asking this because the ANZSCO for both are different.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


I have also done my PGDM from IIM after that - but that's not perfectly relevant to accounting. My assessment was for B.Com indeed. I did not assessment with CA ANZ. They did not ask me to sit for any foundation courses. However, I have heard of cases where they have. That's why I said BCom from various universities in India isn't comparable and hence attaining a positive assessment varies from case to case. Maybe your assessment for BCom could be a better indicator for her assessment than mine


----------



## zaback21

Sam_2810 said:


> Also If she gets a positive assessment under accountants, Can I claim those additional 5 points for my Auditor EOI? I am asking this because the ANZSCO for both are different.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam


Yes, you can claim 5 additional points given she has Competent English and under 50 I think.


----------



## Sam_2810

Darshana said:


> I have also done my PGDM from IIM after that - but that's not perfectly relevant to accounting. My assessment was for B.Com indeed. I did not assessment with CA ANZ. They did not ask me to sit for any foundation courses. However, I have heard of cases where they have. That's why I said BCom from various universities in India isn't comparable and hence attaining a positive assessment varies from case to case. Maybe your assessment for BCom could be a better indicator for her assessment than mine


What you are saying makes sense... So. I guess i should get her registered for PTE and prepare for her skills assessment. Which body do u think i should go for? 

Regards, 
Sam


----------



## handyjohn

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you can claim 5 additional points given she has Competent English and under 50 I think.




To claim partner points, spouse must be having full skill assessment and full skill assessment can be done with either proficient English or competent English plus professional year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie Jay

Hi All,

Does anybody have an idea how long it is going to take the medicals to be completed and sent to the relevant case officer?

Should I do it before the invitation or after ? 

Many thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Abood

Kylie Jay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how long it is going to take the medicals to be completed and sent to the relevant case officer?
> 
> Should I do it before the invitation or after ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your inputs.




Habibi 
Secure ITA first and then think about medicals and documents. It is already too early to discuss the medicals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Around 2 weeks and no do not do your medical before you get an invite as per the departments website.


Kylie Jay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how long it is going to take the medicals to be completed and sent to the relevant case officer?
> 
> Should I do it before the invitation or after ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## Kylie Jay

Abood said:


> Habibi
> Secure ITA first and then think about medicals and documents. It is already too early to discuss the medicals.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

What is ITA ? (sorry for being an ignorant if it is a too basic q)


----------



## Kylie Jay

sanjayguha said:


> Around 2 weeks and no do not do your medical before you get an invite as per the departments website.


Thanks


----------



## Kylie Jay

Kylie Jay said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What is ITA ? (sorry for being an ignorant if it is a too basic q)


Ok I guess it means an invitation ?


----------



## SunnyBoy

SunnyBoy said:


> Need help !!
> Hi guys I need to find out about changing occupations. I wanna change my occupation in EOI. I have read somewhere that it will change the DOE on my birthday even if the point score remains unchanged. Is that true ? Please guide me. Thanks


Any ideas on this Please anyone ??


----------



## NB

SunnyBoy said:


> Need help !!
> Hi guys I need to find out about changing occupations. I wanna change my occupation in EOI. I have read somewhere that it will change the DOE on my birthday even if the point score remains unchanged. Is that true ? Please guide me. Thanks


What do you mean by changing your occupation ?
You are assessed for more then 1 Anzsco code ?

What is your present Anzsco code and what is your proposed Anzsco code

Are you sure you can edit the Anzsco code in the EOI ?
(never tried it earlier and now its locked, so dont know for sure)

Cheers


----------



## SunnyBoy

newbienz said:


> SunnyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need help !!
> Hi guys I need to find out about changing occupations. I wanna change my occupation in EOI. I have read somewhere that it will change the DOE on my birthday even if the point score remains unchanged. Is that true ? Please guide me. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by changing your occupation ?
> You are assessed for more then 1 Anzsco code ?
> 
> What is your present Anzsco code and what is your proposed Anzsco code
> 
> Are you sure you can edit the Anzsco code in the EOI ?
> (never tried it earlier and now its locked, so dont know for sure)
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have got 2 skill assessments for 2 occupatuons 221111 & present eoi as 221213 
Yes we can edit and update it. But some ppl have experienced the changed DOE after the Birthday so it is bit confusing. ATM i am just seeking help before updating it. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## handyjohn

SunnyBoy said:


> I have got 2 skill assessments for 2 occupatuons 221111 & present eoi as 221213
> Yes we can edit and update it. But some ppl have experienced the changed DOE after the Birthday so it is bit confusing. ATM i am just seeking help before updating it. Thanks for your reply.




Yes you can change it but if your birthday falls between the EOI date and expected invitation date then your DOE will become your birthday date. So make it sure and do your maths as its very risky incase invitation gets late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

Please can someone tell me when can I expect an invite? trying to figure out if its even worth pursuing this or not. Have filed my EOI on 2nd March 2017, for accountant 221111 with 70+5 Points.


----------



## SunnyBoy

handyjohn said:


> SunnyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got 2 skill assessments for 2 occupatuons 221111 & present eoi as 221213
> Yes we can edit and update it. But some ppl have experienced the changed DOE after the Birthday so it is bit confusing. ATM i am just seeking help before updating it. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can change it but if your birthday falls between the EOI date and expected invitation date then your DOE will become your birthday date. So make it sure and do your maths as its very risky incase invitation gets late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Current DOE may 17
Dob nov 17
ITA expected in 2nd round of Dec 17
Could you plz share any source of that info ? Thanks for your reply


----------



## sumitsagar

Current estimates suggest your invite will be at the earliest in November could he as late as in January 2018. Experts here will recalculate these estimates as we get results for upcoming rounds. But no need to lose heart as t given the double. Ceiling the situation is very hopeful for 70 pointers lodged upto last FY end. 




Ku_ said:


> Please can someone tell me when can I expect an invite? trying to figure out if its even worth pursuing this or not. Have filed my EOI on 2nd March 2017, for accountant 221111 with 70+5 Points.


----------



## sumitsagar

You can do your medical now. But say you get your invite in 1 month, then you apply at the end of 2 months given to lodge a visa, waiting time for 75th percentile for 189 grant is currently at 8 months i reckon. So there is a huge chance that your medicals will expire within that time frame. So hold. On and do it near your visa lodgement date. 



Kylie Jay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anybody have an idea how long it is going to take the medicals to be completed and sent to the relevant case officer?
> 
> Should I do it before the invitation or after ?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your inputs.


----------



## hananmaqbool8

It's been a long wait for the invite guys. Currently sitting on 70 for 189points, DOE 23/12/2016. 70+5 points for 190 with DOE 3/3/2017. Any idea when can i expect an invite?


----------



## Kylie Jay

sumitsagar said:


> You can do your medical now. But say you get your invite in 1 month, then you apply at the end of 2 months given to lodge a visa, waiting time for 75th percentile for 189 grant is currently at 8 months i reckon. So there is a huge chance that your medicals will expire within that time frame. So hold. On and do it near your visa lodgement date.


Really, does it take roughly 8 months to grant the visa after invitation ?


----------



## handyjohn

SunnyBoy said:


> Current DOE may 17
> Dob nov 17
> ITA expected in 2nd round of Dec 17
> Could you plz share any source of that info ? Thanks for your reply




You shouldn't change. Just create a new EOI as accountant and you will be invited in Feb or march on accountant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Current estimates - all 75 pointers backlog to be cleared by September first or second round. Then 2 months backlog of 70 pointers will be cleared every 1 month. That means you should receive your invite late October early November.



hananmaqbool8 said:


> It's been a long wait for the invite guys. Currently sitting on 70 for 189points, DOE 23/12/2016. 70+5 points for 190 with DOE 3/3/2017. Any idea when can i expect an invite?


----------



## sumitsagar

That's right. See dibp global visa processing times https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times



Kylie Jay said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can do your medical now. But say you get your invite in 1 month, then you apply at the end of 2 months given to lodge a visa, waiting time for 75th percentile for 189 grant is currently at 8 months i reckon. So there is a huge chance that your medicals will expire within that time frame. So hold. On and do it near your visa lodgement date.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, does it take roughly 8 months to grant the visa after invitation ?
Click to expand...


----------



## SunnyBoy

handyjohn said:


> SunnyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Current DOE may 17
> Dob nov 17
> ITA expected in 2nd round of Dec 17
> Could you plz share any source of that info ?
> 
> 
> You shouldn't change. Just create a new EOI as accountant and you will be invited in Feb or march on accountant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help Mate
Click to expand...


----------



## Darshana

Ku_ said:


> Please can someone tell me when can I expect an invite? trying to figure out if its even worth pursuing this or not. Have filed my EOI on 2nd March 2017, for accountant 221111 with 70+5 Points.


Extremely surprised to see that you haven't received it yet... People beyond your date have reported to receiving the nsw invite at 70+5 provided they had both superior English as well as work experience


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> Extremely surprised to see that you haven't received it yet... People beyond your date have reported to receiving the nsw invite at 70+5 provided they had both superior English as well as work experience


I do have superior English and work exp. But I guess NSW stopped sending out invites to accountants..haven't heard anyone get since a long time. Hope I get one soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diesel7390

Guys I need some help very desperately. I have lodged my EOI in mid-february as an Accountant on 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for NSW 190 visa. 

I'm currently on a TR 485 which expires exactly at the end of september. 

In this case do you think I should; 1) Get a student visa 2)Go back to my home country and wait for the invite.

But....

I just read that the processing time for 189 visa is around 8 months, so if i go back it will waste a lot of time. Does being onshore or offshore affect the processing times for 189? 

If I apply for a student visa now, I will be on a bridging visa A and if while being on this bridging visa I get an invite for 189 then it will create a clash and I'm not sure what happens in this case.
Also dont know what happens if my student visa application gets refused!

What do you think I should do? Please help!


----------



## sumitsagar

Only leave if you get invite or if future trends show a solid movement for 70 pointers then you can go offshore. Same processing time for onshore and offshore. But I would suggest you that if you get your invitation, do police clearance and medicals onshore to speed up the process.


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> Only leave if you get invite or if future trends show a solid movement for 70 pointers then you can go offshore. Same processing time for onshore and offshore. But I would suggest you that if you get your invitation, do police clearance and medicals onshore to speed up the process.


only go if you get invite? My visa expires in september and I dont think i will get an invite before that.


----------



## sumitsagar

Sorry I didn't read your D.O.E, better apply for student visa to be on the safe side. my friends have successfully got student visa after 485 in the past.


----------



## Shiva1000

diesel7390 said:


> Guys I need some help very desperately. I have lodged my EOI in mid-february as an Accountant on 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for NSW 190 visa.
> 
> I'm currently on a TR 485 which expires exactly at the end of september.
> 
> In this case do you think I should; 1) Get a student visa 2)Go back to my home country and wait for the invite.
> 
> But....
> 
> I just read that the processing time for 189 visa is around 8 months, so if i go back it will waste a lot of time. Does being onshore or offshore affect the processing times for 189?
> 
> If I apply for a student visa now, I will be on a bridging visa A and if while being on this bridging visa I get an invite for 189 then it will create a clash and I'm not sure what happens in this case.
> Also dont know what happens if my student visa application gets refused!
> 
> What do you think I should do? Please help!




Hi I am in the same position as you, my 485 visa expires 19th August however I have 75 points so am expecting my invitation soon *fingers crossed*.

Not sure what would be the best option in your case but just wanted to flag that if you put in your application offshore you will not get a bridging visa. So if you are very keen on staying here, I would suggest getting a student visa and then when you receive your invitation and put in your application you will be transferred onto the bridging.

Hope this helps


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi Shiva, wish you all the best for the invite. Let us know of your D.O.E and if you get the invite tonight. thanks.


----------



## karizma360

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if i should apply for any state under 190? At the moment i'm at 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for 190 NSW for 221111. I know there are no chances for me to expect an invite for either of them, should i apply for any state, will that increase my chances? 

I have read that you only receive an invite in SA if you are graduated and also VIC doesn't need 221111 so that leaves with other remaining states for which i don't have info about. 

Any news on invitation sent to an applicant with 70+5 with superior english only?
Any replies much appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

02/06/2017 at 75 points invitation reported on immi tracker.


----------



## handyjohn

75 pointer 25 june accountant invitation reported


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

karizma360 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if i should apply for any state under 190? At the moment i'm at 70 points for 189 and 70 + 5 for 190 NSW for 221111. I know there are no chances for me to expect an invite for either of them, should i apply for any state, will that increase my chances?
> 
> 
> 
> I have read that you only receive an invite in SA if you are graduated and also VIC doesn't need 221111 so that leaves with other remaining states for which i don't have info about.
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on invitation sent to an applicant with 70+5 with superior english only?
> 
> Any replies much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




What's your DOE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

No 70 pointers from Accountant? I believe the cut off should remain at 75 this round aswell

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

No accountants invited this round? This thread looks dead


----------



## 65Points!

25th -27th June tentatively!!!! 

Seriously, after a 45 days movement last round for 75 points just 30 days movement this round with 239 invites This is beyond ridiculous. This is getting crazier by the round. I think we are looking at a very strong possibility of around 20-30 days movement next round, if this was to inch closer to 20 days I think we are looking at a very very real possibility of 75 cut-offs to stay or at best a couple of hours movement for 70 pointers. If the trend continues even a 70+5 invite seems to be a distant dream .........


----------



## asadkhalid

Hard times indeed.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Where are those people expecting huge movements, thank God i have already cracked this game ages ago.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> 25th -27th June tentatively!!!!
> 
> Seriously, after a 45 days movement last round for 75 points just 30 days movement this round with 239 invites This is beyond ridiculous. This is getting crazier by the round. I think we are looking at a very strong possibility of around 20-30 days movement next round, if this was to inch closer to 20 days I think we are looking at a very very real possibility of 75 cut-offs to stay or at best a couple of hours movement for 70 pointers. If the trend continues even a 70+5 invite seems to be a distant dream .........


Wait for 3 months and you will see huge blunders and i reckon now those cut offs are unstopable. No one is safe in this game so keep pushing for more and more points untill you will be invited.


----------



## karizma360

handyjohn said:


> What's your DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189 - 7/June/2017
190 - 1/Aug-2017


----------



## asadkhalid

karizma360 said:


> 189 - 7/June/2017
> 190 - 1/Aug-2017


 Next year ITA maybe? Thats what i believe considering the backlog. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiva1000

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Shiva, wish you all the best for the invite. Let us know of your D.O.E and if you get the invite tonight. thanks.


Hi Sumit, Thank you but unfortunately no invite today. my D.O.E is 25th July. So i think it might be next round or 6th September.


----------



## sumitsagar

Yeah next one for sure.


----------



## handyjohn

karizma360 said:


> 189 - 7/June/2017
> 
> 190 - 1/Aug-2017




According to my statistics and also published by iscah, you should get before April 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nomaduser

Hi guys,

I am planning to apply for 190 visa for the state of QLD. I am currently employed in the state as a tax accountant and also have an extending job offer with me. I meet all the particular requirements of the BSMQ. However, I don't meet the pro rata requirement of 75 points. Will this affect my 190 state application? Please advise

Thanks!


----------



## sumitsagar

Won't affect. Only need 60 for state.


----------



## nomaduser

sumitsagar said:


> Won't affect. Only need 60 for state.


Even if 221111 is listed as a pro rata occupation?


----------



## sumitsagar

State is different. Pro rata is for 189.


----------



## KKlife

Hi Guys,

First of all, I received my 189 invitation today. My point breakdown:

Age 30
English 10
Australian bachelor 20
Naati 5
3 year local exp 10
Total 75
Date: 14/07/2017

It took me exactly two years and one month to get to the points I have now. All I want to say is this point test is not a waiting. Two years ago, 65 point was never actually a thing until PTE academic came out. One year ago, 70 points was never a thing until people started getting 79 marks in PTE. And from now onward, I can tell that 75 is the main trend and will remain to be for the foreseeable future. 

To make this clear, I am not here to discourage anyone. But, I never really a fan of queueing for point test. I know every two weeks, the people with the highest points get invitation. It is as simple as that. I know PTE may have be difficult to score now, but day by day everyone are finding ways to obtain more points. Naati, spouse, English, working experience. You are competing with people who have more points than you. People will catch up if you stop moving. After all, no one pity me just because o waited for 2 years +. All I did was get all my **** together and fight back. Everyone in the system is my enemy. 

Finally, I wish you guys all the best. And welcome to the world of point war.


----------



## sumitsagar

Is your date of effect 14/07/2017 at 75 points for accounting??? IF yes I am Shocked and happy at the same time. we are looking good.


----------



## Sd1982

Out of curiosity, are invitations sent out the same day as the date of the invitation round?

My DoE is 19/7/2017 with 75 for 189. Can someone tell me when can I expect an invite?


----------



## sumitsagar

Yeah same day just after 0000 hours.someone above reported 75 points invite with DOE of 14/7/17 so you should get your next round. 



Sd1982 said:


> Out of curiosity, are invitations sent out the same day as the date of the invitation round?
> 
> My DoE is 19/7/2017 with 75 for 189. Can someone tell me when can I expect an invite?


----------



## Sd1982

sumitsagar said:


> Yeah same day just after 0000 hours.someone above reported 75 points invite with DOE of 14/7/17 so you should get your next round.


Was there an invitation round yesterday? Because DIBP says the next one is 9th of August. 

Just a bit confused that KKlife got his invite this morning as opposed to 26th July.


----------



## awais_666

KKlife said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all, I received my 189 invitation today. My point breakdown:
> 
> Age 30
> English 10
> Australian bachelor 20
> Naati 5
> 3 year local exp 10
> Total 75
> Date: 14/07/2017
> 
> It took me exactly two years and one month to get to the points I have now. All I want to say is this point test is not a waiting. Two years ago, 65 point was never actually a thing until PTE academic came out. One year ago, 70 points was never a thing until people started getting 79 marks in PTE. And from now onward, I can tell that 75 is the main trend and will remain to be for the foreseeable future.
> 
> To make this clear, I am not here to discourage anyone. But, I never really a fan of queueing for point test. I know every two weeks, the people with the highest points get invitation. It is as simple as that. I know PTE may have be difficult to score now, but day by day everyone are finding ways to obtain more points. Naati, spouse, English, working experience. You are competing with people who have more points than you. People will catch up if you stop moving. After all, no one pity me just because o waited for 2 years +. All I did was get all my **** together and fight back. Everyone in the system is my enemy.
> 
> Finally, I wish you guys all the best. And welcome to the world of point war.



seriously i got the same date of eoi and 75 points i didnt get it  if i dont get it by next round i need to apply some other visa really stressful now


----------



## sumitsagar

Today is 9th of August. Invites were sent last night 



Sd1982 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same day just after 0000 hours.someone above reported 75 points invite with DOE of 14/7/17 so you should get your next round.
> 
> 
> 
> Was there an invitation round yesterday? Because DIBP says the next one is 9th of August.
> 
> Just a bit confused that KKlife got his invite this morning as opposed to 26th July.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sd1982

sumitsagar said:


> Today is 9th of August. Invites were sent last night


Thanks...fingers crossed!


----------



## Darshana

sumitsagar said:


> Is your date of effect 14/07/2017 at 75 points for accounting??? IF yes I am Shocked and happy at the same time. we are looking good.


I think he was a taxation accountant... Not 221111


----------



## sumitsagar

All accountants come under same umbrella for 189.


----------



## KKlife

My apologies. Mine was 14/06/2017.


----------



## sumitsagar

Means we are in suspense again regarding cutoff
Thanks. 



KKlife said:


> My apologies. Mine was 14/06/2017.


----------



## diesel7390

I'm currently on 70 points (DoE mid feb 17) for 189 and my 485 expires in September. Thinking of getting a student visa. What happens if the student visa gets rejected? 
I read this on dibp website "if your substantive visa application is refused, and you leave Australia, and you later apply for another visa outside Australia you might not be able to be granted another visa for three years after you leave Australia." 

Can anyone explain?


----------



## awais_666

KKlife said:


> My apologies. Mine was 14/06/2017.


congrates mate thats ok otherwise i was disappointed lol anyway someone said one invite is given on 25 june 17 so hopefully thats the cutoff date :bathbaby:


----------



## sumitsagar

3 years ban doesn't apply to 189,190,489. And if you exit after refusal no ban is applied. Only if you stay past 28 days after refusal.



diesel7390 said:


> I'm currently on 70 points (DoE mid feb 17) for 189 and my 485 expires in September. Thinking of getting a student visa. What happens if the student visa gets rejected?
> I read this on dibp website "if your substantive visa application is refused, and you leave Australia, and you later apply for another visa outside Australia you might not be able to be granted another visa for three years after you leave Australia."
> 
> Can anyone explain?


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> 3 years ban doesn't apply to 189,190,489. And if you exit after refusal no ban is applied. Only if you stay past 28 days after refusal.


are you sure about this? 
can u please send me a link about this information? I just wanted to make sure about the same. 

Thanks!


----------



## handyjohn

You can't apply 189 if you are ever refused any visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

You will have to read migration laws for that. Check with a good MARA agent.


----------



## sumitsagar

Incorrect information. 3 years ban is only on temporary visas



handyjohn said:


> You can't apply 189 if you are ever refused any visa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Can't apply onshore is true. But can apply offshore if meet criteria.


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> You will have to read migration laws for that. Check with a good MARA agent.



My agent doesnt give right info. I dont trust him. He said "My friend who has 75 points as an Accountant with DoE June 2016 hasnt received an invite as yet". Which is absolute ********. This is why I think he doesnt know anything.


----------



## sumitsagar

Give me few days I will dig out the info for you along with relevant sections from migration act.


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> Give me few days I will dig out the info for you along with relevant sections from migration act.


Thank you very much! I have to pay the fees by Monday. 

Also on the other hand, given the current scenario of accountants (considering the invites given out today), when do you think an Accountant having 70 points with DoE Feb 2017 will get an invite for 189?


----------



## Gunner14

Hi fellas,
How are things looking after the latest invitation round?


----------



## Gk.0731

diesel7390 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me few days I will dig out the info for you along with relevant sections from migration act.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I have to pay the fees by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the other hand, given the current scenario of accountants (considering the invites given out today), when do you think an Accountant having 70 points with DoE Feb 2017 will get an invite for 189?
Click to expand...

Hey Diesel,
I have the same points breakdown as you. EOI date Feb 3,2017.
Gul


----------



## sumitsagar

Bleak and gloomy.


Gunner14 said:


> Hi fellas,
> How are things looking after the latest invitation round?


----------



## Gk.0731

Jessica89 said:


> Hi .
> My eoi date is 1st feb 2017 for general accountant
> Age :30
> Studies:15
> Study in Australia:5
> English:20
> Total:70
> I have Also booked naati exam for 15 th sept and I am taking naati classes too.
> When can I expect to get an invite? Iscah n aussizz group are predicting November but some people say I might not get an invite in this program year.
> Please share your thoughts


Hey Jessica,
I have the same points breakdown with EOI on Feb 3,2017. How is Naati? I'm preparing to sit for the test too.
Thanks,
Gul


----------



## diesel7390

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 9th August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah


----------



## Gunner14

As per a Chinese migration agency, EOI 19/07/17 has been invited.


----------



## awais_666

Gunner14 said:


> As per a Chinese migration agency, EOI 19/07/17 has been invited.


it must be with 80 points i got 75 points and eoi date is 14-7-17 and still havent received anything


----------



## Darshana

awais_666 said:


> it must be with 80 points i got 75 points and eoi date is 14-7-17 and still havent received anything


No 80 has clearly not been the cut off for 221111 since people in late June with 75 have reported receiving it.
However it could be for taxation accountant etc like we saw one person reporting for 15-07-17 earlier today.


----------



## awais_666

Darshana said:


> No 80 has clearly not been the cut off for 221111 since people in late June with 75 have reported receiving it.
> However it could be for taxation accountant etc like we saw one person reporting for 15-07-17 earlier today.


on immitracker someone has reported getting invite on 80 points who applied on 4th august 2017 anyways lets see i am worried becuase my visa expires on 2nd september and dont know what i will do if dont get it in next round


----------



## handyjohn

Gunner14 said:


> As per a Chinese migration agency, EOI 19/07/17 has been invited.



If its 80 then it would be invited on 26 July round. Can you share the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

awais_666 said:


> on immitracker someone has reported getting invite on 80 points who applied on 4th august 2017 anyways lets see i am worried becuase my visa expires on 2nd september and dont know what i will do if dont get it in next round


Apply offshore then?

Then come back.

Seems you will be receiving an invite end of this month but it's not a given.


----------



## awais_666

blackrider89 said:


> Apply offshore then?
> 
> Then come back.
> 
> Seems you will be receiving an invite end of this month but it's not a given.


lets see going offshore is not an option for me i may go for student visa and then withdraw it when receive an invite


----------



## diesel7390

awais_666 said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apply offshore then?
> 
> Then come back.
> 
> Seems you will be receiving an invite end of this month but it's not a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see going offshore is not an option for me i may go for student visa and then withdraw it when receive an invite
Click to expand...

 what is your student visa application gets rejected? You can be in trouble then. I'm in the same boat except I'm on 70 points.


----------



## blackrider89

diesel7390 said:


> what is your student visa application gets rejected? You can be in trouble then. I'm in the same boat except I'm on 70 points.


He can apply to AAT then be granted a BVB to travel out, apply for 189 then come back.

Plenty of options. Cost is the main issue here.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> He can apply to AAT then be granted a BVB to travel out, apply for 189 then come back.
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of options. Cost is the main issue here.




Hi Blackrider89, 

Have you received any grants for your clients today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Hi Blackrider89,
> 
> Have you received any grants for your clients today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


189 Auditor, EOI submitted in early June/late May cant bother checking now. 

189 Medical Radiographer, EOI submitted 25 July 2017.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> 189 Auditor, EOI submitted in early June/late May cant bother checking now.
> 
> 
> 
> 189 Medical Radiographer, EOI submitted 25 July 2017.




Are these visa grants or invitations? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish

blackrider89 said:


> 189 Auditor, EOI submitted in early June/late May cant bother checking now.
> 
> 189 Medical Radiographer, EOI submitted 25 July 2017.


Did this 25th July guy get his grant in just 14 days?


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Are these visa grants or invitations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitations.

Regarding grants:
_ 2 registered nurses, one in late May and 1 in July (189)
_ 1 Accountant, early 2017 (190)
_ 1 Auditor, late June (190)

On the contrary, 1 civil engineer in early May 2017 not granted nor contacted. 

Matter of luck it seems.


----------



## awais_666

diesel7390 said:


> what is your student visa application gets rejected? You can be in trouble then. I'm in the same boat except I'm on 70 points.



It doesnt effect much on permanent visas and even it does it will take some time to get rejected before that i will get invite for sure the only issue which will arise is i will be put on bridging visa e in case of withdrawal of student visa but lets hope for the best and it may come in next round if doesnt then i will take proper advise and then choose the option i dont know about 190 that why NSW is not giving any invites


----------



## cachandra

I did my skill assessment with CPA for Accountant General. Right now I have only 60 points for 189. I want to increase points. I am thinking to take IELTS. One of my friends said that I can take IELTS general for EOI. I want to confirm with experts. Can someone confirm this, please?


----------



## asadkhalid

cachandra said:


> I did my skill assessment with CPA for Accountant General. Right now I have only 60 points for 189. I want to increase points. I am thinking to take IELTS. One of my friends said that I can take IELTS general for EOI. I want to confirm with experts. Can someone confirm this, please?


DIBP requires only IELTS General. Since your skills assessment is already done, i believe you dont need academic. CPA requires IELTS Academic. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cachandra

asadkhalid said:


> DIBP requires only IELTS General. Since your skills assessment is already done, i believe you dont need academic. CPA requires IELTS Academic.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## magnet_larry

awais_666 said:


> It doesnt effect much on permanent visas and even it does it will take some time to get rejected before that i will get invite for sure the only issue which will arise is i will be put on bridging visa e in case of withdrawal of student visa but lets hope for the best and it may come in next round if doesnt then i will take proper advise and then choose the option i dont know about 190 that why NSW is not giving any invites


maybe its becos NSW has not announced their occupation list for 2017-18, but why they still keep it from us is another unknown. hope all the best:fingerscrossed:


----------



## chinkyjenn

blackrider89 said:


> Invitations.
> 
> Regarding grants:
> _ 2 registered nurses, one in late May and 1 in July (189)
> _ 1 Accountant, early 2017 (190)
> _ 1 Auditor, late June (190)
> 
> On the contrary, 1 civil engineer in early May 2017 not granted nor contacted.
> 
> Matter of luck it seems.


I completely agree with you! It all comes down to luck...


----------



## Darshana

chinkyjenn said:


> I completely agree with you! It all comes down to luck...


Hi,
Is there a typo on your signature? Says 75 points 189, but includes 5 points for SS?


----------



## sumitsagar

*189 visa*

Requirements for applicant

(1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4020 and 4021.

Source: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas

Applicant doesn't have to satisfy public interest criterion 4013, 4014. 4013 relates to 3 years ban after onshore visa refusal when the candidate doesn't have any other substantive visa.

These criterions are there to disallow temporary entrants that are trying to enter on a temporary visa but in the past have failed to exit the country and tried to maintain their stay even after being refused a visa. these criteria don't jeopardize the permanent visa applications because by lodging a P.R or leading to P.R visa you are already showing your intent to come as a permanent resident.

These criteria don't apply to 190, 489 and some partner visas as well.




diesel7390 said:


> Thank you very much! I have to pay the fees by Monday.
> 
> Also on the other hand, given the current scenario of accountants (considering the invites given out today), when do you think an Accountant having 70 points with DoE Feb 2017 will get an invite for 189?


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> *189 visa*
> 
> Requirements for applicant
> 
> (1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4020 and 4021.
> 
> Source: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas
> 
> Applicant doesn't have to satisfy public interest criterion 4013, 4014. 4013 relates to 3 years ban after onshore visa refusal when the candidate doesn't have any other substantive visa.
> 
> These criterions are there to disallow temporary entrants that are trying to enter on a temporary visa but in the past have failed to exit the country and tried to maintain their stay even after being refused a visa. these criteria don't jeopardize the permanent visa applications because by lodging a P.R or leading to P.R visa you are already showing your intent to come as a permanent resident.
> 
> These criteria don't apply to 190, 489 and some partner visas as well.


Also, 485 visa. A big surprise right? The only temporary visa that is not affected by 3 year ban of re-entry.


----------



## sumitsagar

Is it really true? 
I didn't know that.


----------



## sumitsagar

On other note. won't section 48 bar any onshore application for 485, and since 485 can only be applied onshore. It will have same effect, in other words 485 is not an option after onshore refusal.


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> *189 visa*
> 
> Requirements for applicant
> 
> (1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4020 and 4021.
> 
> Source: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas
> 
> Applicant doesn't have to satisfy public interest criterion 4013, 4014. 4013 relates to 3 years ban after onshore visa refusal when the candidate doesn't have any other substantive visa.
> 
> These criterions are there to disallow temporary entrants that are trying to enter on a temporary visa but in the past have failed to exit the country and tried to maintain their stay even after being refused a visa. these criteria don't jeopardize the permanent visa applications because by lodging a P.R or leading to P.R visa you are already showing your intent to come as a permanent resident.
> 
> These criteria don't apply to 190, 489 and some partner visas as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diesel7390 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I have to pay the fees by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the other hand, given the current scenario of accountants (considering the invites given out today), when do you think an Accountant having 70 points with DoE Feb 2017 will get an invite for 189?
Click to expand...


Thank you very much man! I really appreciate you taking so much effort to dog into these rules. 
You mentioned these don't affect 190, 489 amd some partner visas, does that mean it affects 189?


----------



## awais_666

blackrider89 said:


> He can apply to AAT then be granted a BVB to travel out, apply for 189 then come back.
> 
> Plenty of options. Cost is the main issue here.


what is AAT?


----------



## karizma360

Hello everyone,

Can i also add 489 on my eoi along with 189 & 190 which has been already applied? One of the agents told me you cannot apply side by side with 189 and/or 190. Can someone please clarify.

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

Doesn't apply to 189.



diesel7390 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> *189 visa*
> 
> Requirements for applicant
> 
> (1) The applicant satisfies public interest criteria 4001, 4002, 4003, 4004, 4020 and 4021.
> 
> Source: MIGRATION REGULATIONS 1994 - SCHEDULE 2 Provisions with respect to the grant of Subclasses of visas
> 
> Applicant doesn't have to satisfy public interest criterion 4013, 4014. 4013 relates to 3 years ban after onshore visa refusal when the candidate doesn't have any other substantive visa.
> 
> These criterions are there to disallow temporary entrants that are trying to enter on a temporary visa but in the past have failed to exit the country and tried to maintain their stay even after being refused a visa. these criteria don't jeopardize the permanent visa applications because by lodging a P.R or leading to P.R visa you are already showing your intent to come as a permanent resident.
> 
> These criteria don't apply to 190, 489 and some partner visas as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diesel7390 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! I have to pay the fees by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on the other hand, given the current scenario of accountants (considering the invites given out today), when do you think an Accountant having 70 points with DoE Feb 2017 will get an invite for 189?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you very much man! I really appreciate you taking so much effort to dog into these rules.
> You mentioned these don't affect 190, 489 amd some partner visas, does that mean it affects 189?
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

You can apply 189,190,489 in one single eoi. 



karizma360 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can i also add 489 on my eoi along with 189 & 190 which has been already applied? One of the agents told me you cannot apply side by side with 189 and/or 190. Can someone please clarify.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## tormflow

Hi everyone, could you please help me with my brother's case?
Age: 38
PTE: 79 target
Work: external auditor since 2007 to 2015, CFO since 2015 till now.
He had Bachelor degree in law in 2001 (which is equivalent to Bachelor in Australia) and has been ACCA member since 2016 (but completed F1-F9 which cover subjects of CPA for external auditor in 2011), so I wonder if he could submit Bachelor degree + transcript of F1-F9 (completed in 2011) to get the experience counted from 2011 instead of submitting Bachelor degree + ACCA membership. Anyone could advise which better way to get the highest point?

Many thanks!


----------



## asadkhalid

tormflow said:


> Hi everyone, could you please help me with my brother's case?
> Age: 38
> PTE: 79 target
> Work: external auditor since 2007 to 2015, CFO since 2015 till now.
> He had Bachelor degree in law in 2001 (which is equivalent to Bachelor in Australia) and has been ACCA member since 2016 (but completed F1-F9 which cover subjects of CPA for external auditor in 2011), so I wonder if he could submit Bachelor degree + transcript of F1-F9 (completed in 2011) to get the experience counted from 2011 instead of submitting Bachelor degree + ACCA membership. Anyone could advise which better way to get the highest point?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hi, i am not sure about it. But i can tell you what happened to me and you can guage from that what could happen. 

I had no graduation. Had ACCA member. My experience was counted only after my membership date though i was an affiliate 3 years before that. Affiliate means that i had cleared all ACCA examinations. 

For your case, unfortunately, ICAA would only access your experience after ACCA membership. Law degree should not count in the assessment as accountant. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tormflow

asadkhalid said:


> Hi, i am not sure about it. But i can tell you what happened to me and you can guage from that what could happen.
> 
> I had no graduation. Had ACCA member. My experience was counted only after my membership date though i was an affiliate 3 years before that. Affiliate means that i had cleared all ACCA examinations.
> 
> For your case, unfortunately, ICAA would only access your experience after ACCA membership. Law degree should not count in the assessment as accountant.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank asadkhalid. I'm so confused because my brother still had Bachelor degree equivalent to Australia B.D


----------



## asadkhalid

tormflow said:


> Thank asadkhalid. I'm so confused because my brother still had Bachelor degree equivalent to Australia B.D


I can understand your point and it would seem logical as well.. But ICAA won't be able to access the Law degree for the profession of accountant. 

Think of it as this way. Qualification and experience needs to be in the same profession and experience would count after the qualification. Thats my understanding. Not that fair. But its how this goes. 

I too was really disappointed when ICAA refused my experience before membership since i believed that i had completed all examinations and the remaining was all work experience. But they insisted that only after the membership date they will count. My job responsibilities were exactly the same before and after the membership. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tormflow

asadkhalid said:


> I can understand your point and it would seem logical as well.. But ICAA won't be able to access the Law degree for the profession of accountant.
> 
> Think of it as this way. Qualification and experience needs to be in the same profession and experience would count after the qualification. Thats my understanding. Not that fair. But its how this goes.
> 
> I too was really disappointed when ICAA refused my experience before membership since i believed that i had completed all examinations and the remaining was all work experience. But they insisted that only after the membership date they will count. My job responsibilities were exactly the same before and after the membership.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


But I know there are cases that people have Bachelor other in accounting/auditing could learn CPA foundation (to satisfy the 8 subjects required) to get possitive SA. So the point is that you don't need to be complete all CPA subjects if you have any recognised Bachelor. Omg, I'm too stuck.


----------



## lauralau88

Hi, I've got 75 points aug 9, apply both 189 & 190, my chance get invited?
I've applied NSW nomination, do i need to apply separately?


----------



## sharma1981

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, I've got 75 points aug 9, apply both 189 & 190, my chance get invited?
> I've applied NSW nomination, do i need to apply separately?


Share the points for each . 189 and 190


----------



## lauralau88

sharma1981 said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've got 75 points aug 9, apply both 189 & 190, my chance get invited?
> I've applied NSW nomination, do i need to apply separately?
> 
> 
> 
> Next round i guess. worst case round after that
Click to expand...

Thank u for replying! But i saw the recent one is 75 for 26 may.....im 9 aug.....
And also if i got invited, they send me email or i check my eoi? They invite on exact 23 aug? Ive applied nsw nomination as well, would nsw ask me to apply at the same time?


----------



## sharma1981

lauralau88 said:


> Thank u for replying! But i saw the recent one is 75 for 26 may.....im 9 aug.....
> And also if i got invited, they send me email or i check my eoi? They invite on exact 23 aug? Ive applied nsw nomination as well, would nsw ask me to apply at the same time?


usually an email comes at Australia 12 - 12:15 AM if invited. Also status in skill select changes to "invited" and "apply visa" button gets enabled.

Not sure about other questions about both invites at same time. others may suggest


Also, can you specify whether you have 75 or 70 points for 189?


----------



## lauralau88

sharma1981 said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u for replying! But i saw the recent one is 75 for 26 may.....im 9 aug.....
> And also if i got invited, they send me email or i check my eoi? They invite on exact 23 aug? Ive applied nsw nomination as well, would nsw ask me to apply at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> usually an email comes at Australia 12 - 12:15 AM if invited. Also status in skill select changes to "invited" and "apply visa" button gets enabled.
> 
> Not sure about other questions about both invites at same time. others may suggest
> 
> 
> Also, can you specify whether you have 75 or 70 points for 189?
Click to expand...


Thank you Sharma! Im 75 for 189, 80 for 190. I'm thinking what if nsw nominates me , can i wait to see if i can get 189 instead, but scare lossing both opportunities.
Besides, i dont hv a birth certificate, do u know what should i do? Thank you!


----------



## Darshana

lauralau88 said:


> Thank you Sharma! Im 75 for 189, 80 for 190. I'm thinking what if nsw nominates me , can i wait to see if i can get 189 instead, but scare lossing both opportunities.
> Besides, i dont hv a birth certificate, do u know what should i do? Thank you!


You'll definitely get 189. If not on August 23rd then definitely at least by 1st call on September. Theres no need of looking into NSW nomination.


----------



## sharma1981

lauralau88 said:


> Thank you Sharma! Im 75 for 189, 80 for 190. I'm thinking what if nsw nominates me , can i wait to see if i can get 189 instead, but scare lossing both opportunities.
> Besides, i dont hv a birth certificate, do u know what should i do? Thank you!


You have bullseye chance at 189 in very next round.

For DOB proof you can use your 10th/SSC/Matric certificate. Worst case an affidavit and passport


----------



## lauralau88

Thank you Shama and Darshana!
I want play safe. So if NSW invites me to apply the nomination and i took it, will then 189 stop invite me?


----------



## sharma1981

lauralau88 said:


> Thank you Shama and Darshana!
> I want play safe. So if NSW invites me to apply the nomination and i took it, will then 189 stop invite me?


Both invites???

The most recent VISA cancels the previous one. Once you get the invite your EOI gets locked for 60 days. You might be interested in the conversation here 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-2347.html


----------



## lauralau88

So i should withdraw my application to NSW? Or just leave it?


----------



## BaazzZ

lauralau88 said:


> So i should withdraw my application to NSW? Or just leave it?


withdraw 190 and look forward to 189

190 is useless for you.


----------



## Welshtone

lauralau88 said:


> Hi, I've got 75 points aug 9, apply both 189 & 190, my chance get invited?
> I've applied NSW nomination, do i need to apply separately?


Hi Laura

The 75 point one looks good for 23rd August or, at worse, for 1st invite in September - but you just never know.

Put separate 190 EOI for NSW, if you get invited for 190 by NSW, you have 14 days to accept, then you get invited to lodge 190 by DIBP and have 60 days to lodge 190 visa application. If you have only one EOI, DIBP inviting 190 visa application will suspend your EOI and no chance of 189 invite for that 60 days.

so you can get more than 1 invite at the same time with separate EOIs

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## doing333

Hi Guys, just a quick question please.
I am preparing a reference letter for my skilled employment assessment and I have started my work 1 months earlier than my qualification completion date. (qualification completion was 11.07 but started work on 01.06)
In this case, should I write my actual start date or my qualification completion date as 'start date'?
This question is because assessing body only recognises work experience after the completion date so I don't want to claim work experience before that, but not sure if I still need to put my actual start date. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB

doing333 said:


> Hi Guys, just a quick question please.
> I am preparing a reference letter for my skilled employment assessment and I have started my work 1 months earlier than my qualification completion date. (qualification completion was 11.07 but started work on 01.06)
> In this case, should I write my actual start date or my qualification completion date as 'start date'?
> This question is because assessing body only recognises work experience after the completion date so I don't want to claim work experience before that, but not sure if I still need to put my actual start date.
> Thanks in advance.


The reference letter is issued by the company that you are working for
They will write the actual dates you worked for them, your designation, and roles and responsibilities 
In your application also you should write as it actually happened.
Let ACS decide what to accept or not

Cheers


----------



## lauralau88

Welshtone said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I've got 75 points aug 9, apply both 189 & 190, my chance get invited?
> I've applied NSW nomination, do i need to apply separately?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Laura
> 
> The 75 point one looks good for 23rd August or, at worse, for 1st invite in September - but you just never know.
> 
> Put separate 190 EOI for NSW, if you get invited for 190 by NSW, you have 14 days to accept, then you get invited to lodge 190 by DIBP and have 60 days to lodge 190 visa application. If you have only one EOI, DIBP inviting 190 visa application will suspend your EOI and no chance of 189 invite for that 60 days.
> 
> so you can get more than 1 invite at the same time with separate EOIs
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates
Click to expand...

Thank u very much Tony! So i need to withdraw my 190 from my EOI now and lodge another for 190. 
So mu old EOI, will they assume my date as the original date i lodge which is 9 aug? Or it will change the date as now?
Worry that will delay .....


----------



## Welshtone

lauralau88 said:


> Thank u very much Tony! So i need to withdraw my 190 from my EOI now and lodge another for 190.
> So mu old EOI, will they assume my date as the original date i lodge which is 9 aug? Or it will change the date as now?
> Worry that will delay .....


Hi

If you withdraw the 190 from the EOI, the 189 will maintain it's DOE - the new 190 you lodge will have today's DOE

Regards


Tony


----------



## lauralau88

Welshtone said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u very much Tony! So i need to withdraw my 190 from my EOI now and lodge another for 190.
> So mu old EOI, will they assume my date as the original date i lodge which is 9 aug? Or it will change the date as now?
> Worry that will delay .....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> If you withdraw the 190 from the EOI, the 189 will maintain it's DOE - the new 190 you lodge will have today's DOE
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

Thank you Tony! But after i withdrew my 190 from my original EOI, it said the last submitted date is 13 Aug instead of 9 Aug, but i guess just a few days diff, should be ok.


----------



## lauralau88

lauralau88 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u very much Tony! So i need to withdraw my 190 from my EOI now and lodge another for 190.
> So mu old EOI, will they assume my date as the original date i lodge which is 9 aug? Or it will change the date as now?
> Worry that will delay .....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> If you withdraw the 190 from the EOI, the 189 will maintain it's DOE - the new 190 you lodge will have today's DOE
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Tony! But after i withdrew my 190 from my original EOI, it said the last submitted date is 13 Aug instead of 9 Aug, but i guess just a few days diff, should be ok.
Click to expand...

Tony, sorry my mislook, you are rite! The DOE is still 9 aug!


----------



## Sydney_Ko_Nepali

For all those who have 70 points or less,please stop whining about double invites or other conspiracy theories.Do something about it.Go to darwin,ACT or Tasmania n study there.u can get state nomination from those universities.i am not being rude,just honest.Sure its tough but when things need to be done,it needs to be done.Of course this only applies to those currenrlt living in OZ.


----------



## sumitsagar

HI fellas,
just wanted to ask a question regarding NSW 190 nomination.

if one has an eoi with both 189 and 190 selected and one receives an email from NSW to put in an application for nomination within 14 days.

Does the eoi get locked and 189 invite won't be sent?

or does the eoi only gets locked after NSW nomination is approved and apply visa button is activated.


----------



## sidcannon

The latter, I'd reckon. 

EOI would only get locked once DIBP gets involved, which is after approval. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> If you withdraw the 190 from the EOI, the 189 will maintain it's DOE - the new 190 you lodge will have today's DOE
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony




Hi tony 
Do you have any statistics about how many EOIs of accountants at 70 are in system from October to March 2017. Just want to get an idea that much time will cutoff take to reach at 70 in march. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

I second this request. Info will be highly appreciated. 



handyjohn said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> If you withdraw the 190 from the EOI, the 189 will maintain it's DOE - the new 190 you lodge will have today's DOE
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tony
> Do you have any statistics about how many EOIs of accountants at 70 are in system from October to March 2017. Just want to get an idea that much time will cutoff take to reach at 70 in march. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks mate. 


sidcannon said:


> The latter, I'd reckon.
> 
> EOI would only get locked once DIBP gets involved, which is after approval.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

handyjohn said:


> Hi tony
> Do you have any statistics about how many EOIs of accountants at 70 are in system from October to March 2017. Just want to get an idea that much time will cutoff take to reach at 70 in march. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Is always an estimate but here goes:

In January 2017 and February 2017 invite rounds, the DOE was hardly moving with 98 invites - so about 100 EOIs were being added to the system at 75 and above each fortnight. When the 3 double invitation rounds of 198 came in March 2017, the DOE moved 30 days, 15 days and 12 days - so if we average that out it would be 19 days for say 100 EOIs - so let's guess that about 5 X 70 point EOIs a day get put on the system, each fortnight - back then at least..

Let's assume that more than 100 go onto the system at 75 and above recently - lets say a 50% increase to 150, leaving 89 invites per round for Accountants at 70 points when 70 points are being invited from 23rd August or 1st invite in September. So I see the backlog of Accountants being cleared at about just over 2 weeks per fortnight and I am trying to be pessimistic here ( I think it could be cleared at 3 or 4 weeks per fortnight but let's wait for some results of 70 pointers before we get too hopeful).

We can speculate and estimate but the accurate estimates will be after 2 or 3 rounds of 70 pointers being invited. The good think about the 70 point accountants is that they are independent of the 1000 per round affecting all other occupations (except Auditors and ICT Business analysts).

Regards

Tony Coates


----------



## sumitsagar

Thank you Tony for sharing your analysis. Let's see how we go in the upcoming rounds.


----------



## handyjohn

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Is always an estimate but here goes:
> 
> In January 2017 and February 2017 invite rounds, the DOE was hardly moving with 98 invites - so about 100 EOIs were being added to the system at 75 and above each fortnight. When the 3 double invitation rounds of 198 came in March 2017, the DOE moved 30 days, 15 days and 12 days - so if we average that out it would be 19 days for say 100 EOIs - so let's guess that about 5 X 70 point EOIs a day get put on the system, each fortnight - back then at least..
> 
> Let's assume that more than 100 go onto the system at 75 and above recently - lets say a 50% increase to 150, leaving 89 invites per round for Accountants at 70 points when 70 points are being invited from 23rd August or 1st invite in September. So I see the backlog of Accountants being cleared at about just over 2 weeks per fortnight and I am trying to be pessimistic here ( I think it could be cleared at 3 or 4 weeks per fortnight but let's wait for some results of 70 pointers before we get too hopeful).
> 
> We can speculate and estimate but the accurate estimates will be after 2 or 3 rounds of 70 pointers being invited. The good think about the 70 point accountants is that they are independent of the 1000 per round affecting all other occupations (except Auditors and ICT Business analysts).
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony Coates




That's exactly my estimate to be around 15 days movement at 70 from October first round if September second round partially invites 70s. Another big factor we are excluding is number of 70 pointers who upgraded their EOIs to 75. So it's still hopeful for 70s who lodged till April-may 2017 to get invitation before April 2018. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidcannon

Clear and concise analysis, thanks Tony

Let's hope we don't have to wait too long to get to the 70 pointers

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidcannon

Could we have similar numbers for Auditor? 

Thanks again Tony 

Considering it's at 26th Dec 2016, shouldn't it clear at least till April-May 16 for 70 pointers? Even with 66 per round...

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

What's the exact DOE cutoff for 70 points? On immitracker i see 23/10/16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

handyjohn said:


> That's exactly my estimate to be around 15 days movement at 70 from October first round if September second round partially invites 70s. Another big factor we are excluding is number of 70 pointers who upgraded their EOIs to 75. So it's still hopeful for 70s who lodged till April-may 2017 to get invitation before April 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Shouldn't we also take into account the 190 invites that some of the 70 pointers might get during the year, thus reducing the 189 backlog?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Hey Guys - What chances do you see for 70 points? (65 + 5 (spouse))?
Appreciate your help.


----------



## asadkhalid

asadkhalid said:


> What's the exact DOE cutoff for 70 points? On immitracker i see 23/10/16.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone has an idea on this? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

asadkhalid said:


> Shouldn't we also take into account the 190 invites that some of the 70 pointers might get during the year, thus reducing the 189 backlog?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes. Some 70s were invited by NSW till January who had superior English. Exact cutoff for 70 is 24/10/2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veilrazor

Hi All,

Could anyone please tell me when should i be expecting my invitation to come out? Is October 2017 looking good for me? 

Below are my EOI details:

70 points (2211 - Accountants) DOE 27/03/2017
- Age 30 points
- English 20 points
- Australian education 20 points

70+5 points (2212 - External Auditor) DOE 12/04/2017
- Age 30 points
- English 20 points
- Australian education 20 points
- State nomination 5 points

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sumitsagar

Could be as late as Feb 2018 for accountant



veilrazor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me when should i be expecting my invitation to come out? Is October 2017 looking good for me?
> 
> Below are my EOI details:
> 
> 70 points (2211 - Accountants) DOE 27/03/2017
> - Age 30 points
> - English 20 points
> - Australian education 20 points
> 
> 70+5 points (2212 - External Auditor) DOE 12/04/2017
> - Age 30 points
> - English 20 points
> - Australian education 20 points
> - State nomination 5 points
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## veilrazor

sumitsagar said:


> Could be as late as Feb 2018 for accountant


oh really.. damn i'd be so devastated if that was the case..

anyway thanks for the response


----------



## lauralau88

sharma1981 said:


> Share the points for each . 189 and 190


Age: 25
English: 20
Education: 15
experience: 15


----------



## Rab nawaz

Any silent reader here with DOE october and november 2016 with 70 points.


----------



## asadkhalid

veilrazor said:


> oh really.. damn i'd be so devastated if that was the case..
> 
> 
> 
> anyway thanks for the response




My guess is somewhere in Dec17. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

veilrazor said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could anyone please tell me when should i be expecting my invitation to come out? Is October 2017 looking good for me?
> 
> Below are my EOI details:
> 
> 70 points (2211 - Accountants) DOE 27/03/2017
> - Age 30 points
> - English 20 points
> - Australian education 20 points
> 
> 70+5 points (2212 - External Auditor) DOE 12/04/2017
> - Age 30 points
> - English 20 points
> - Australian education 20 points
> - State nomination 5 points
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Seems after Feb 2018.


----------



## sumitsagar

it would take at least 2-3 rounds of 70 pointers movement to average out the amount of 70 pointers still in the system and how the queue moves, also there are other factors like how many people get invited by NSW for 190 and how many people have updated their eoi's to 75 or 80.

Currently, the pessimistic estimates are of 14 days movement every round for 70 pointers once all 75ers catch up, which could be after the 1st round of September. but the situation could be better and we will have more clarity in a couple of months.


----------



## chookudi

Hi, My wife expects to upgrade her points to 75 on Friday which means her DOE will be 18th August, 2017. How soon can she expect an invite for 189 and what is the latest invite round she could be called?
Thanks a LOT


----------



## Oneshift

reishigupta said:


> Hey Guys - What chances do you see for 70 points? (65 + 5 (spouse))?
> Appreciate your help.




can anyone help here please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awais_666

reishigupta said:


> can anyone help here please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi mate there are statistics given in previous please check those it depends on your DOE if you have updated EOI this month then it might be after june 2018 as there is huge backlog of 70 points since 2016


----------



## asadkhalid

reishigupta said:


> can anyone help here please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well, see the link below. Its an analysis by ISCAH

Iscah's 189 EOI estimates for an invitation - Iscah

Though i want this to be true but from the recent comments i believe it might be latter than this. 

Tony also presented his analysis in a few posts back. Read through those aswell. 

My estimate is somewhere in Jan-2018.


----------



## asadkhalid

awais_666 said:


> hi mate there are statistics given in previous please check those it depends on your DOE if you have updated EOI this month then it might be after june 2018 as there is huge backlog of 70 points since 2016


Hi Awais, 

Did you appear in NAATI Urdu?


----------



## awais_666

asadkhalid said:


> Hi Awais,
> 
> Did you appear in NAATI Urdu?


No dear i have done accounting professional year in australia and scored 20 points through PTE


----------



## asadkhalid

awais_666 said:


> No dear i have done accounting professional year in australia and scored 20 points through PTE


Ah ok, thanks. Do let me know if you know anyone planning on appearing for NAATI Urdu.


Would be a great help. Those damn 5 points are killing me.


----------



## awais_666

asadkhalid said:


> Ah ok, thanks. Do let me know if you know anyone planning on appearing for NAATI Urdu.
> 
> 
> Would be a great help. Those damn 5 points are killing me.


I did my research on NAATI and realised its all self practice even PTE is 90% on self basis will let you know if i know anyone try to post on PSAA student forum on fb


----------



## asadkhalid

awais_666 said:


> I did my research on NAATI and realised its all self practice even PTE is 90% on self basis will let you know if i know anyone try to post on PSAA student forum on fb


Well, i've already maxed out on my English points and NAATI is the only way to increase. 

I'll search PSAA student forum on FB.


----------



## karizma360

awais_666 said:


> hi mate there are statistics given in previous please check those it depends on your DOE if you have updated EOI this month then it might be after june 2018 as there is huge backlog of 70 points since 2016


Hi,

I see you have applied for 489 as well. Do they hand out the invites to the applicants with the highest points or is it just like 190 NSW, highest points with superior english skills + experience? I'm at 80 points for 489 at the moment. I suppose the waiting period is like 1.5 years isn't it? Share any info on this if you can.

Cheers


----------



## nomaduser

Hi guys,
Does anyone here have any knowledge or have applied for 186 ENS visa for 221111? Can anyone advise how long does it take to get a response from immigration? I have checked the processing times on the website but wanted to know from someone with prior experience or if any migration agent could shed some light?

Thanks!


----------



## awais_666

karizma360 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see you have applied for 489 as well. Do they hand out the invites to the applicants with the highest points or is it just like 190 NSW, highest points with superior english skills + experience? I'm at 80 points for 489 at the moment. I suppose the waiting period is like 1.5 years isn't it? Share any info on this if you can.
> 
> Cheers


hi its just a formality even as i am waiting since october 2015 and just reached 75 points that is why i dont mind 190 or 489 as it takes your hassles away and honestly if i could find an opportunity in regional i would love to live there then the city


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> Any silent reader here with DOE october and november 2016 with 70 points.


Bro are you taking the risk with work exp ?


----------



## asadkhalid

Do we have statistics on how many accountants did NSW nominate in the previous years? Is there any data on that? 

I can see the total state nominations, but not by occupation code.


----------



## sumitsagar

Does anyone know when nsw normally releases the occupation list for for 190/489.thanks. 


asadkhalid said:


> Do we have statistics on how many accountants did NSW nominate in the previous years? Is there any data on that?
> 
> I can see the total state nominations, but not by occupation code.


----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


> Does anyone know when nsw normally releases the occupation list for for 190/489.thanks.


I would love to know that aswell. If someone who knows could share it.


----------



## abbas.kakajewala

I have submitted EOI on 12th July 2017

Claiming 80 points for 190 NSW
Claiming 75 points for 189 NSW
Accountant

Any one got invitation recently with lower or higher points?


----------



## sharma1981

abbas.kakajewala said:


> I have submitted EOI on 12th July 2017
> 
> Claiming 80 points for 190 NSW
> Claiming 75 points for 189 NSW
> Accountant
> 
> Any one got invitation recently with lower or higher points?


You are already sitting at summit.


Must be no one from this occupation is invited yet. Lets wait for other members opinion


----------



## sumitsagar

You will be invited in next round. Queue for 75 has reportedly moved upto 1st July and should move to atleast end of July by next round.


----------



## Lyonpark

9 August results are out https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-August-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## sumitsagar

Too bad. Only 30 days movement for accountants. 
24 days movement for auditors.

Accountants cutoff moved from 26/05/17 to 26/06/17.

Auditors cutoff moved from 6/5/17 to 30/5/17.



Lyonpark said:


> 9 August results are out https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/9-August-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## ykhawaja

So ICT business analyst dropped to 70. Any idea when can we expect Accountants to drop to 70.


----------



## sumitsagar

Second round of September. 



ykhawaja said:


> So ICT business analyst dropped to 70. Any idea when can we expect Accountants to drop to 70.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Second round of September.


any idea how is that possible. sorry I am new here and not aware of how the places move ?


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> Too bad. Only 30 days movement for accountants.
> 24 days movement for auditors.
> 
> Accountants cutoff moved from 26/05/17 to 26/06/17.
> 
> Auditors cutoff moved from 6/5/17 to 30/5/17.




Last time it was one month and 10 days movement which is now reduced to one month. let's see how much it moves to 23 August round. If cutoff continues to decrease then there would be no chance for 70s even in this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Last time it was one month and 10 days movement which is now reduced to one month. let's see how much it moves to 23 August round. If cutoff continues to decrease then there would be no chance for 70s even in this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From day one am telling you guys occupational ceiling is just a joke and the real issue is cut offs and they will never let us know how come 200+ invites are clearing only a few days and am still shocked from where they are getting 75s even after couple of rounds we still have 60+ days backlog and am literally feeling they gonna enjoy with maximum pointers for next 4 months so the remaining ceiling will just touch 24th of october 2016 for the 70s.


----------



## asadkhalid

handyjohn said:


> Last time it was one month and 10 days movement which is now reduced to one month. let's see how much it moves to 23 August round. If cutoff continues to decrease then there would be no chance for 70s even in this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cutoff move cannot be linear. If it is, then i believe something is fishy as Rab Nawaz says.
People put up applications not at a same number through out the year. So it should not continue to decrease, IMO.


----------



## anurag_aus

Hello Friends,

Can anyone guide me how to get educational documents and experience verified for MBA Finance in India. I believe job code will be Accountant General. However, I have no idea how to proceed further on this.

Please suggest.


----------



## BaazzZ

Just a simple perdiction for accountant

12 jul - 12 apr - 75 points 239
26 jul - 26 may - 75 points 478

9 aug - 25 jun - 75 points when 75 doe, 239 = 30 days 717 
23 aug -25 jul - expected 75 points 956 

6 sep - 25 aug - expected 75 points 1195
20 sep - 1 nov - 70 points expected 1434

4 oct - 16 nov expected 70 points expected 1673 
18 oct - 30 nov expected when 70 doe 239=15 days 1912 

1 nov - 15 dec expected 2151
15 nov - 30 dec expected 2390
29 nov - 15 jan expected 2629

13 dec - 30 jan expected 2868 
27 dec - 15 feb expected 3107

10 jan - 1 mar expected 3346
24 jan - 15 mar expected 3585

7 feb - 30 mar expected 3824 
21 feb - 15 apr expected 4063

7 mar - 30 apr expected 4302 
21 mar - 15 may expected 4541

4 apr - 30 may expected 4780 
18 apr - 6 apr 18 - 80 points expected 4785



what you guys think?


----------



## Littleann

've been waiting for an invitation since Dec 2016 with 70 points. Does not have very high hope with the current situation....


----------



## 65Points!

I don't want to add to the stress levels here and I sincerely hope 70 pointers get their invites and walk away happy in the end but facts as they are:

12th July - 75 points - 12th April'17
26th July - 75 points - 26th May'17 = 44 days movement
9th August - 75 Points - 24th June'17 = 29 days movement

Just that shows the there has been a big spike in 75 pointers within a span of a mere 15days, and be rest assured a huge chunk of these are people who were sitting with 65 and 70 points and are working to increase their points. 

All you optimistic guys should seriously hope 23 Aug gives you a cut off of atleast 25th-27th July, if not, and I am starting to believe the next round will generate a cut off of around 15th-20th July, and if that is what it comes to, it is going to be a long long wait with 70 points if your DoE is anything *XX/XX/2017.*


----------



## magnet_larry

65Points! said:


> I don't want to add to the stress levels here and I sincerely hope 70 pointers get their invites and walk away happy in the end but facts as they are:
> 
> 12th July - 75 points - 12th April'17
> 26th July - 75 points - 26th May'17 = 44 days movement
> 9th August - 75 Points - 24th June'17 = 29 days movement
> 
> Just that shows the there has been a big spike in 75 pointers within a span of a mere 15days, and be rest assured a huge chunk of these are people who were sitting with 65 and 70 points and are working to increase their points.
> 
> All you optimistic guys should seriously hope 23 Aug gives you a cut off of atleast 25th-27th July, if not, and I am starting to believe the next round will generate a cut off of around 15th-20th July, and if that is what it comes to, it is going to be a long long wait with 70 points if your DoE is anything *XX/XX/2017.*


I wonder why. What happened in June to give us all these 75-pointers all at once but not between April and May? Could it be because June and July are the months when students graduate? Or the other way around? April and May were the outliers in which there were a few 75-pointers for unknown reasons?

If it is seasonal because of graduation, then perhaps you are right. The next cutoff is likely to fall somewhere between 15th July and 20th July, especially it could take sometime for the assessment bodies to give out their assessment results. 

If it is not seasonal, what do you reckon its the cause behind the comparatively few 75-pointers between April and May?


----------



## lauralau88

May i know if the quota for accountant has been increased from 2500 to 4785 now?


----------



## magnet_larry

lauralau88 said:


> May i know if the quota for accountant has been increased from 2500 to 4785 now?


yes. it got increased to 4,785 

check out here: SkillSelect


----------



## asadkhalid

Littleann said:


> 've been waiting for an invitation since Dec 2016 with 70 points. Does not have very high hope with the current situation....


You should get it in this FY.


----------



## Jessica89

Do u have superior English??


asadkhalid said:


> Littleann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 've been waiting for an invitation since Dec 2016 with 70 points. Does not have very high hope with the current situation....
> 
> 
> 
> You should get it in this FY.
Click to expand...


----------



## 65Points!

magnet_larry said:


> I wonder why. What happened in June to give us all these 75-pointers all at once but not between April and May? Could it be because June and July are the months when students graduate? Or the other way around? April and May were the outliers in which there were a few 75-pointers for unknown reasons?
> 
> If it is seasonal because of graduation, then perhaps you are right. The next cutoff is likely to fall somewhere between 15th July and 20th July, especially it could take sometime for the assessment bodies to give out their assessment results.
> 
> If it is not seasonal, what do you reckon its the cause behind the comparatively few 75-pointers between April and May?


I don't want to get into any speculations here, because my experience says "seasonal" argument is just one of the many highly speculative arguments that do rounds on this forum every season. 

For me the real story will be what happens on 23rd Aug.


A cut off of 15th-20th July, there is tons to worry.
A cut off of 24-27th July, dust has settled and 70 pointers will have their chance, and there will be significant movement for them.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> I don't want to get into any speculations here, because my experience says "seasonal" argument is just one of the many highly speculative arguments that do rounds on this forum every season.
> 
> For me the real story will be what happens on 23rd Aug.
> 
> 
> A cut off of 15th-20th July, there is tons to worry.
> A cut off of 24-27th July, dust has settled and 70 pointers will have their chance, and there will be significant movement for them.


You are guessing bermuda triangle bro this whole system is full of silly tricks one invitition round wont give you anything but one thing is sure if by any chance they will start from 24th of october 2016 in that case there should be huge jump as many of the old 70s were already gone for 75 or 80 and the remaining candidates are on the edge of visa expiries and many of them are moved to other states.


----------



## sumitsagar

It all depends on nsw now.


----------



## Sureed01

hi guys, hope all is well.
just wondering if someone could give me a heads up about my situation.
I lodged my eoi for accountant on 20th of January'17 for both 189 and 190 with 70 points. As usual still waiting on invitation. I will loose 5 points on 18th of September as my NATTI certificate will be expiring that day. Even though I booked another NATTI test for 20th September but if I pass this test the EOI lodgement date will be changed again.
Is there any chance of getting an invitation before September the 18th?


----------



## magnet_larry

65Points! said:


> I don't want to get into any speculations here, because my experience says "seasonal" argument is just one of the many highly speculative arguments that do rounds on this forum every season.
> 
> For me the real story will be what happens on 23rd Aug.
> 
> 
> A cut off of 15th-20th July, there is tons to worry.
> A cut off of 24-27th July, dust has settled and 70 pointers will have their chance, and there will be significant movement for them.


I am not trying to argue with anyone. I am trying to understand what is going on here. 

As you pointed out, there was this huge spike of 75-pointers in June. And if we are to have any prediction, then I guess we need to understand why there was this spike in the number of 75-pointers in June, and whether this spike would stay around long into July or even beyond. And if we do not try to understand what is happening, I guess it will become very difficult to make good prediction. 

Again, I am not trying to argue. I am rather new to this whole 189/190 thing. I am just trying to make sense of the situation here.


----------



## handyjohn

Sureed01 said:


> hi guys, hope all is well.
> 
> just wondering if someone could give me a heads up about my situation.
> 
> I lodged my eoi for accountant on 20th of January'17 for both 189 and 190 with 70 points. As usual still waiting on invitation. I will loose 5 points on 18th of September as my NATTI certificate will be expiring that day. Even though I booked another NATTI test for 20th September but if I pass this test the EOI lodgement date will be changed again.
> 
> Is there any chance of getting an invitation before September the 18th?




No chance of 70 before 18th September but I'm wondering why NAATI has an expiry. Isn't it a lifelong qualification??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureed01

handyjohn said:


> No chance of 70 before 18th September but I'm wondering why NAATI has an expiry. Isn't it a lifelong qualification??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx a lot for the reply,
About NATTI certificate it was surprising for me as well to know there is a date of expiration.
The certificate i got from NATTI was in 18th Sept 2014 and it says there "it will expire on 18th September 2017"
Not sure for immigration purpose if NATTI doesnt have any expeiring dayte oor not?


----------



## handyjohn

Sureed01 said:


> Thnx a lot for the reply,
> 
> About NATTI certificate it was surprising for me as well to know there is a date of expiration.
> 
> The certificate i got from NATTI was in 18th Sept 2014 and it says there "it will expire on 18th September 2017"
> 
> Not sure for immigration purpose if NATTI doesnt have any expeiring dayte oor not?




I think you need to check from NAATI. May be they issue a new certificate without test after charging nominal fee. There is no wording on DIBP website which says that Naati test points are valid only for 3 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi Tony..
> 
> I have my 189 EOI as External Auditor with 70 points (190 with 75 points) with DOE 28.06.2017. I am thinking of applying for another skills assessment under accountant with ICA. However my immigration consultant is saying that the case officer might reject the application if he finds out that I have 2 different skills assessment. Is it true? He is not sure if one can have 2 different 189 EOIs at the same time. Is there a way that the case officer might come to know that I have another skills assessment from CPA under External Auditor? I will get 10 points for experience under accountants taking my score to 75 points. I wanted your advice on this before I can go ahead..
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sam


Hi tony, 

Can u advise on my query. I wanted to go ahead with my skills assessment under Accountants also from ICA. Regarding my work experience, I am partner in a CA firm where we undertake both accounting as well as External Audit work. I am personally involved in both the work equally. While getting the skills assessment from CPA i had mentioned only Audit related experience in the reference letter which i took from my senior partner. I didnt mention accounting experience as my assessment was under external auditor category. Now since, i need to do skills assessment under Accountant, I will have to mention my accounting experience in the new reference letter which i will have to submit to ICA. I hope that is fine? Will this be a problem while the case officer is analysing my case. Is there any way that the case officer will find out that I have a separate assessment under External auditor, even if I withdraw my Auditor EOI before submitting accountants EOI. Also is this a reason for rejecting the application? Will highly appreciate your advice on this. 

Regards, 
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> Can u advise on my query. I wanted to go ahead with my skills assessment under Accountants also from ICA. Regarding my work experience, I am partner in a CA firm where we undertake both accounting as well as External Audit work. I am personally involved in both the work equally. While getting the skills assessment from CPA i had mentioned only Audit related experience in the reference letter which i took from my senior partner. I didnt mention accounting experience as my assessment was under external auditor category. Now since, i need to do skills assessment under Accountant, I will have to mention my accounting experience in the new reference letter which i will have to submit to ICA. I hope that is fine? Will this be a problem while the case officer is analysing my case. Is there any way that the case officer will find out that I have a separate assessment under External auditor, even if I withdraw my Auditor EOI before submitting accountants EOI. Also is this a reason for rejecting the application? Will highly appreciate your advice on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



u can get that done with ICA. No problems.
its matter of what documents u have to substantiate the claim u r making.

and case office will only see the assessment that you are sharing with him as your both assessments will bear different unique numbers - as u r getting it done from CPA and another one from ICA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi guys,
i think Naati is no longer accepting new applications for accreditation testing. The application link has disappeared from Naati online account.


----------



## Faraz365

Hello friends,
I applied under management accountant with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 9june 2017. My immigration consultant told me that the process of invitatiin is different for account general and management accountant as dibp separately mentioned these occupations. My question is if it is true, i think there are low applicants in line compared to account general. So is there a chance for me with 65 in coming months??


----------



## handyjohn

Faraz365 said:


> Hello friends,
> I applied under management accountant with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 on 9june 2017. My immigration consultant told me that the process of invitatiin is different for account general and management accountant as dibp separately mentioned these occupations. My question is if it is true, i think there are low applicants in line compared to account general. So is there a chance for me with 65 in coming months??




You should change your agent. Both accountant general and management accountant share the same ceilings. 65 has no chance in near future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auzziedream

*Nsw*

Hello All, 

Any idea when will NSW invite 70+5 candidates? I have submitted in EOI in June 2017. 

Age: 30 
Experience: 5 points (3 years) 
English : 20 points 
Qualification: 15

Also, any change for me for 189 with 70 points submitted in April 2017? When can I expect invitation

Thanks
R


----------



## sumitsagar

No one has a clue about when NSW will start inviting again. I think last accountants at 70 points were invited in December 2016.

Accountant invite for 189 at 70 points with D.O.E of April 2017 could be as early as January 2017 or it might never come in this financial year, no one knows for sure and we will have to see how the queue moves in the upcoming rounds.


auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Any idea when will NSW invite 70+5 candidates? I have submitted in EOI in June 2017.
> 
> Age: 30
> Experience: 5 points (3 years)
> English : 20 points
> Qualification: 15
> 
> Also, any change for me for 189 with 70 points submitted in April 2017? When can I expect invitation
> 
> Thanks
> R


----------



## sanjayguha

sumitsagar said:


> Hi guys,
> i think Naati is no longer accepting new applications for accreditation testing. The application link has disappeared from Naati online account.


I was at the NAATI office today for a workshop and I can confirm they are no longer accepting applications until next feb.


----------



## sumitsagar

Too bad. Looks like this gateway to 5 extra points has closed. 



sanjayguha said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> i think Naati is no longer accepting new applications for accreditation testing. The application link has disappeared from Naati online account.
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the NAATI office today for a workshop and I can confirm they are no longer accepting applications until next feb.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meshach14

Anyone know what the approximate wait time for an accounting with...

65 points vs 70 points?

Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

65 is only possible with state nomination 190 visa. 

70 lodged today, very rare chance to get invited by the end of financial year. Likely to get invited by NSW in the future. 



Meshach14 said:


> Anyone know what the approximate wait time for an accounting with...
> 
> 65 points vs 70 points?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 65Points!

Expecting my invite in the coming round. There are 2 forms that need to be submitted with the complete application process. One I recall is form 1221, the other one is slipping of my mind. Please tell me which is the other one. Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981

65Points! said:


> Expecting my invite in the coming round. There are 2 forms that need to be submitted with the complete application process. One I recall is form 1221, the other one is slipping of my mind. Please tell me which is the other one. Thanks.


Form 80


----------



## asadkhalid

65Points! said:


> Expecting my invite in the coming round. There are 2 forms that need to be submitted with the complete application process. One I recall is form 1221, the other one is slipping of my mind. Please tell me which is the other one. Thanks.


75?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

sharma1981 said:


> Form 80


Sure mate, thanks a lot. Cheers!



asadkhalid said:


> 75?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes. DoE 10th July


----------



## asadkhalid

65Points! said:


> Sure mate, thanks a lot. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. DoE 10th July


All the best 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> No one has a clue about when NSW will start inviting again. I think last accountants at 70 points were invited in December 2016.
> 
> Accountant invite for 189 at 70 points with D.O.E of April 2017 could be as early as January 2017 or it might never come in this financial year, no one knows for sure and we will have to see how the queue moves in the upcoming rounds.


Dude my friend got an invite from NSW as a Management Accountant on 65 + 5 points on 9th March 2017 his DoE was July 2016. 
NSW approved on 23rd March. 
PR lodged on 31st March and granted on 13th April.


----------



## sanjayguha

sumitsagar said:


> Too bad. Looks like this gateway to 5 extra points has closed.


probably forever the new system is even harder and even more complicated and you will need to do have some qualifications, work ex to even sit the test.


----------



## Darshana

diesel7390 said:


> Dude my friend got an invite from NSW as a Management Accountant on 65 + 5 points on 9th March 2017 his DoE was July 2016.
> NSW approved on 23rd March.
> PR lodged on 31st March and granted on 13th April.


There's some highly unbelievable timeline! PR granted in 13 days... He must be one really lucky chap... That too for a 65+5... Gives some hopes


----------



## sanjayguha

Darshana said:


> There's some highly internal timeline! PR granted in 13 days... He must be one really lucky chap... That too for a 65+5 lodged in March...!


March, 2016. So almost an year and 190 visa grant time after you submit all your documents is typically not very long.


----------



## Darshana

sanjayguha said:


> March, 2016. So almost an year and 190 visa grant time after you submit all your documents is typically not very long.


Couple of typos in what I wrote there... Corrected above
But timeline for 190 is at 8-9 months for 75% of the case. That makes 13 days extremely lucky truly


----------



## sanjayguha

Darshana said:


> Couple of typos in what I wrote there... Corrected above
> But timeline for 190 is at 8-9 months for 75% of the case. That makes 13 days extremely lucky truly


Thats for 189


----------



## Darshana

sanjayguha said:


> Thats for 189


Well it's 11 months for 190 then... That's even slower


----------



## diesel7390

Darshana said:


> There's some highly unbelievable timeline! PR granted in 13 days... He must be one really lucky chap... That too for a 65+5... Gives some hopes


Even more shocking thing is, he claimed 5 additional points for 3 years overseas experience and then changed his EOI to 70 + 5 in January 2017 but then CPA didn't approve his work ex and he had to change his points back to 65 + 5 in March 2017. And 2 days later, he got his invite on 9th March 2017.


----------



## sanjayguha

diesel7390 said:


> Even more shocking thing is, he claimed 5 additional points for 3 years overseas experience and then changed his EOI to 70 + 5 in January 2017 but then CPA didn't approve his work ex and he had to change his points back to 65 + 5 in March 2017. And 2 days later, he got his invite on 9th March 2017.


How is this even possible? Are you sure its not March, 2016?


----------



## diesel7390

sanjayguha said:


> How is this even possible? Are you sure its not March, 2016?


It is March 2017. He is my best friend so I know his case very well.


----------



## magnet_larry

diesel7390 said:


> It is March 2017. He is my best friend so I know his case very well.


perhaps your friend fell right between two separate state invitation rounds. States dont have fixed invitation rounds, do they? Anyway your friend was very lucky. Congratulations to him~!


----------



## gurungkai

Hey guys, 

I have a question. How do i prove overseas experience?
When i was 16, i worked at my uncles Hotel as a receptionist & accountant. We had no software such as MYOB,Reckon etc back in my country, so i did most of the accounting section manually in a notebook and Excel.

I worked from the age of 16 to right before i came to Australia, which was one month after i turned 19. So can i show these as oversea's experience for accountant?


----------



## sanjayguha

gurungkai said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a question. How do i prove overseas experience?
> When i was 16, i worked at my uncles Hotel as a receptionist & accountant. We had no software such as MYOB,Reckon etc back in my country, so i did most of the accounting section manually in a notebook and Excel.
> 
> I worked from the age of 16 to right before i came to Australia, which was one month after i turned 19. So can i show these as oversea's experience for accountant?


Experience only counts after you get your degree any exp before that doesnt counts. so any work you did at ur uncles hotel wont get you any points.


----------



## Kevin23

diesel7390 said:


> Dude my friend got an invite from NSW as a Management Accountant on 65 + 5 points on 9th March 2017 his DoE was July 2016.
> NSW approved on 23rd March.
> PR lodged on 31st March and granted on 13th April.


My goodness, must be a miracle. Luck is real.


----------



## drashti

sharma1981 said:


> 65Points! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Expecting my invite in the coming round. There are 2 forms that need to be submitted with the complete application process. One I recall is form 1221, the other one is slipping of my mind. Please tell me which is the other one. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Form 80
> 
> Hey guys, when do we need to fill this form ? I am also looking for invite soon with 75 points !! Please guide when to fill this forms ??
Click to expand...


----------



## zaback21

drashti said:


> Form 80
> 
> Hey guys, when do we need to fill this form ? I am also looking for invite soon with 75 points !! Please guide when to fill this forms ??


You can pre-fill now and it is a better practice since it is quite extensive. Then if requires, change as info gets updated.

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## bottleneck_007

diesel7390 said:


> Dude my friend got an invite from NSW as a Management Accountant on 65 + 5 points on 9th March 2017 his DoE was July 2016.
> NSW approved on 23rd March.
> PR lodged on 31st March and granted on 13th April.


It's weird! I had 65+5 as a management accountant from April 2016 too but did not get an invite. Updated to 70+5 this june.


----------



## Welshtone

bottleneck_007 said:


> It's weird! I had 65+5 as a management accountant from April 2016 too but did not get an invite. Updated to 70+5 this june.


Looks like his friend got invite from NSW when he had increased his points to 70 +5 - then he reduced back to 65 + 5 - I know he got NSW invite a few days after reducing to 65 + 5 , but the process from NSW was probably instigated when the higher score was in the Skills Select system - so he is just the luckiest 190 NSW person ever

Regards

Tony


----------



## kinger

Hi, a small question.
Do we need to send the PTE scores to someone while lodging the EOI or while getting the state invitation?


----------



## thapa.aashik

Hi all,

Can you please update next invitation round? When can I expect to get an invitation for me?

221111 (General Accountant)
EOI update : July 21 2017
Age : 30 points
Qualification : 20 points
PTE : 20 points
PY : 5 points

Total : 75 points

Invitation :


----------



## asadkhalid

thapa.aashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please update next invitation round? When can I expect to get an invitation for me?
> 
> 221111 (General Accountant)
> EOI update : July 21 2017
> Age : 30 points
> Qualification : 20 points
> PTE : 20 points
> PY : 5 points
> 
> Total : 75 points
> 
> Invitation :


23rd Aug

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## md90

Hi all,

Looking for some help, I'm looking at upgrading my points to 75 some time in September. Does anyone know when the exact time my EOI needs to be updated by to get into a given invitation round e.g. is it like midnight the night before?

Also does anyone know what causes the 8 month visa processing time, is it complicated cases/people not providing the right information first time when asked or can everyone really expect to have to wait 8 months after receiving an invitation?


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi mate, the invites are sent around midnight at the start of the day so as long as your eoi is entered before the date rolls over to invite day you should be fine. 

Regarding the visa processing time it basically has to do with their cutting of staff I think, and if you mean why they take so long to grant P.R even for some decision ready applications where every document is front loaded please understand that endorsing an individual as a Australia resident which also may lead to future citizenship is a complicated process and they have to check the applicant in every aspect be it their educational credentials , experience verification, character, criminal history, commonwealth debt, etc, etc. Plus all this for the coapplicants, there are various agencies involved and lots of back and forth.



md90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for some help, I'm looking at upgrading my points to 75 some time in September. Does anyone know when the exact time my EOI needs to be updated by to get into a given invitation round e.g. is it like midnight the night before?
> 
> Also does anyone know what causes the 8 month visa processing time, is it complicated cases/people not providing the right information first time when asked or can everyone really expect to have to wait 8 months after receiving an invitation?


----------



## md90

sumitsagar said:


> Hi mate, the invites are sent around midnight at the start of the day so as long as your eoi is entered before the date rolls over to invite day you should be fine.
> 
> Regarding the visa processing time it basically has to do with their cutting of staff I think, and if you mean why they take so long to grant P.R even for some decision ready applications where every document is front loaded please understand that endorsing an individual as a Australia resident which also may lead to future citizenship is a complicated process and they have to check the applicant in every aspect be it their educational credentials , experience verification, character, criminal history, commonwealth debt, etc, etc. Plus all this for the coapplicants, there are various agencies involved and lots of back and forth.


Thanks, yes those are the types of things I meant. Just wondered whether there is any knowledge out there of large variations in time of 189's, say 3 months for some and 12 for others or is everyone roughly 8, and whether that's purely down to luck or how easy/hard the case is and how quickly information is provided? 

I think it's only recently gone from 4 months to 8 months so thought staff would be a large impact but also perhaps due to extra precautions around national security given recent attacks?


----------



## asadkhalid

I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.


----------



## sumitsagar

70 pointer checking in. 


asadkhalid said:


> I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.


----------



## Jessica89

Hi I still have 70 points and 1st February 2017 Eoi 
My agent wasn't aware of the 6months deadline after studies to launch tr. I missed that time period and I can't get my tr now to start professional year or to get work experience points. I am studying masters of accounting now. I have naati exam on 15 September and it is my only resort to achieve extra 5 points . But I really don't have big hopes from this exam. I hope 70s will start getting invited soon.


asadkhalid said:


> I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.


----------



## Littleann

Another 70 pointer here from Dec 2016


----------



## deepalivg

*Experience for working with CA*

Hello
I worked with CA but do not have a salary certificate. I used to take up assignments of accounting and tax and got paid in cash. This experience is of 2 years. This experience is old but CA is ready to issue me any letter required.
What can I take from CA and submit in such case?


----------



## asadkhalid

Littleann said:


> Another 70 pointer here from Dec 2016


Keep us all posted when you get an invite. Share it on the forum so we can track the movement. In 2018 that is..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

Another 70 here from June 2017, although I don't have much hope to receive the invitation. Do you guys know when NSW will start inviting the applicants?


----------



## asadkhalid

NSW is sleeping while listening to "Wake me up when September ends"

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Which language and which test are you sitting. Have some materials for Hindi. 



Jessica89 said:


> Hi I still have 70 points and 1st February 2017 Eoi
> My agent wasn't aware of the 6months deadline after studies to launch tr. I missed that time period and I can't get my tr now to start professional year or to get work experience points. I am studying masters of accounting now. I have naati exam on 15 September and it is my only resort to achieve extra 5 points . But I really don't have big hopes from this exam. I hope 70s will start getting invited soon.
> 
> 
> asadkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica89

Hi,
I am preparing for punjabi paraprofessional interpreter. I am attending coaching classes as well. Fingers crossed.


sumitsagar said:


> Which language and which test are you sitting. Have some materials for Hindi.
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I still have 70 points and 1st February 2017 Eoi
> My agent wasn't aware of the 6months deadline after studies to launch tr. I missed that time period and I can't get my tr now to start professional year or to get work experience points. I am studying masters of accounting now. I have naati exam on 15 September and it is my only resort to achieve extra 5 points . But I really don't have big hopes from this exam. I hope 70s will start getting invited soon.
> 
> 
> asadkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> Which language and which test are you sitting. Have some materials for Hindi.


I have an Hindi Naati exam this friday. would you be able to share the Hindi materials with me?


----------



## Mir0

deepalivg said:


> Hello
> I worked with CA but do not have a salary certificate. I used to take up assignments of accounting and tax and got paid in cash. This experience is of 2 years. This experience is old but CA is ready to issue me any letter required.
> What can I take from CA and submit in such case?


as long as u dont have any third party documents to support your claim like tax statement or bank stagement. Forget about it.


----------



## md90

asadkhalid said:


> I'm just wondering if there are any 70 pointers left out there? Every accountant is upgrading to 75 these days.


Sign of the times I'm afraid, got to move with the competition. I'm late May for 70 so don't want to wait till 2020 to actually get in to Australia!!


----------



## sumitsagar

Check your private messages. Thx. 




diesel7390 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which language and which test are you sitting. Have some materials for Hindi.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an Hindi Naati exam this friday. would you be able to share the Hindi materials with me?
Click to expand...


----------



## Ku_

So.. what are the predictions for the 23rd Aug invites??


----------



## awais_666

Ku_ said:


> So.. what are the predictions for the 23rd Aug invites??


No idea seems like cutoff for 75 may get to 20 july what do you guys predict?


----------



## Ku_

awais_666 said:


> No idea seems like cutoff for 75 may get to 20 july what do you guys predict?


In that case keep your documents ready! All the best


----------



## awais_666

Ku_ said:


> In that case keep your documents ready! All the best


Thank you yes on the edge now  thank you


----------



## asadkhalid

In such times, if the cutoff dropped to 70 this round, people will have a heart attack!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

I'm 70 pointer as well.

EOI:
189 - 7/June/2017 - 70 points
190 - 1/August/2017 - 70 + 5 points
489 - 13/ August/2017 - 70 + 10 points


----------



## asadkhalid

5 hrs to go, right?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

asadkhalid said:


> In such times, if the cutoff dropped to 70 this round, people will have a heart attack!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Not heart attack!! it will be dancing with tears of joy!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

Ku_ said:


> So.. what are the predictions for the 23rd Aug invites??


Predictions ? Absolute guesses ? I cannot see how so many 75 pointers and above joined the system between 26th May 2017 and 24th June 2017 compared to 12th April 2017 to 26th May 2017. So how many joined the system at 75 and over from 24th June 2017 to today. If it is similar to the invitation round of 26th July, then we could get 75 pointers invited up to say 7th August 2017, if it is similar to the 9th August 2017 then the 75 pointers would get invited to about 22nd July 2017. 

so I can only "predict" an average - 75 pointers invited up to 31st July 2017 and then very close to a 70 pointer on 6th September round

Good luck 

tony


----------



## asadkhalid

Updates people!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 65Points!

The long, very long wait gets over. Invited at last!


----------



## handyjohn

any accountant or auditor got invited??????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

65Points! said:


> The long, very long wait gets over. Invited at last!


Congrats! Really happy for you! All the best! Change your username to Invited instead of 65points 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

65Points! said:


> The long, very long wait gets over. Invited at last!




DOE please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meshach14

65Points! said:


> The long, very long wait gets over. Invited at last!


Hi,

How many points did you have and when did you apply?


----------



## awais_666

shukar Alhamdulillah thanks alot tony and group members i got invited


----------



## Faraz365

Doe please and points?


----------



## 65Points!

DoE 10th July, 75 points


----------



## asadkhalid

So we are at 14th July - 75 points till now according to this forum
Keep posting guys.

Congrats to all that have been invited


----------



## asadkhalid

I so hope 14th July isn't the cut off this round for accountants.


----------



## 65Points!

The foolishness of 2015 resulted in a very long wait and lots of money wasted, but at last an invite makes one feel better.

The cut off date is definitely not 14th, and my estimate remains, it is between 17th and 23rd July. A quick observation, there has been an invite for a nurse, which means this round was not just for the pro-rata occupations and very likely the number of invites might not be 239, but less, though I could be wrong.

No more late waking up the alternate Tuesday nights


----------



## lauralau88

Definitely not 9 aug ?


----------



## lauralau88

Its a said face, not a question mark


----------



## asadkhalid

65Points! said:


> The foolishness of 2015 resulted in a very long wait and lots of money wasted, but at last an invite makes one feel better.
> 
> The cut off date is definitely not 14th, and my estimate remains, it is between 17th and 23rd July. A quick observation, there has been an invite for a nurse, which means this round was not just for the pro-rata occupations and very likely the number of invites might not be 239, but less, though I could be wrong.
> 
> No more late waking up the alternate Tuesday nights


All the best! 

The nurse had 70 points, right? I think i read it aswell.


----------



## abbas.kakajewala

FINALLY GOT INVITED!

DOL: 12th July 2017
75 Points for 189 NSW (Invited)
80 Points for 190 NSW (Still pending)


----------



## blackrider89

13/7 and 14/7 got invited.


----------



## blackrider89

lauralau88 said:


> Definitely not 9 aug ?


Not after 20 July 2017. 

Seems 16 July 2017 to me.


----------



## Abood

blackrider89 said:


> 13/7 got invited.




Hi Blackrider, 

What is the reason for the delay in visa grants? Any information you might know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Abood said:


> Hi Blackrider,
> 
> What is the reason for the delay in visa grants? Any information you might know?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I observe that also.

We migration agents haven't received any official news but if I gotta hazard a guess I'd say they are deliberately doing so due to an unknown reason. I rest my case here if you know what I mean.


----------



## Welshtone

65Points! said:


> The foolishness of 2015 resulted in a very long wait and lots of money wasted, but at last an invite makes one feel better.
> 
> The cut off date is definitely not 14th, and my estimate remains, it is between 17th and 23rd July. A quick observation, there has been an invite for a nurse, which means this round was not just for the pro-rata occupations and very likely the number of invites might not be 239, but less, though I could be wrong.
> 
> No more late waking up the alternate Tuesday nights


Accountants will always get their 239 invites before the 1000 cut off until the 70 point DOE gets similar to the main DOE at 70 points - no fear of that in the near future

Regards

tony


----------



## kirk1031

Latest invitation cutoff info to share:
Accountant 75 July 14
Auditor 75 June 10
Electronics 70 Aug 15
Industrial and mechanic 70 Aug 21
Other engineer 70 July 19
ICT Business 70 May 11
2613 Software 70 Aug 22
2631 Network 70 Aug 20
Other occupation 7 Aug 20


----------



## asadkhalid

Welshtone said:


> Accountants will always get their 239 invites before the 1000 cut off until the 70 point DOE gets similar to the main DOE at 70 points - no fear of that in the near future
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony


So for now, 14 july has been the cut off for accountants this round? Have you got any updates?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Just 20 days movement. Its very disappointing. Firstly 44 days then 29 and now just 20. It seems 75 will remain cutoff points for accountants this whole year. So no predictions and guesses have worked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

There must be a whole lot of 75 pointers. Damn. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Hopeless situation for Accountants and Auditors again this year. Double invites are still wasting the quota.


----------



## thapa.aashik

65Points! said:


> The foolishness of 2015 resulted in a very long wait and lots of money wasted, but at last an invite makes one feel better.
> 
> The cut off date is definitely not 14th, and my estimate remains, it is between 17th and 23rd July. A quick observation, there has been an invite for a nurse, which means this round was not just for the pro-rata occupations and very likely the number of invites might not be 239, but less, though I could be wrong.
> 
> No more late waking up the alternate Tuesday nights


Hi,
I guess cut off is less than 21st July because I didn't got invite this round.

General Accountant
EOI submitted : 23/03/2017
EOI updated : 21/07/2017


----------



## davidlk03

sumitsagar said:


> Hopeless situation for Accountants and Auditors again this year. Double invites are still wasting the quota.


Thats what been happening, people updating with 5 extra points updated all their EOI for G account, ext Auditor, Taxation, mgmt accountant at the same time and 1 person can have 4 EOIS with 75 points with same date of effect and gets invited in all 4. And thats how it gets wasted and
From next round onwards situation is going to be worst than ever as all the double invites will be reissued after 60 days again in the system and we might see just 4-5 days movement. As DIBP has shown how incapable it is in managing these issues despite knowung it for long time and the thing is simply they dont care,
Lots of people had their EOIs expired and loose points because of their incapability and where it was taken care of they would have been invited And DIBP just f.... peoples life in whatever way possible.


----------



## 65Points!

We are very likely looking at a cut-off date of 17th July, if true, the movement at 75 points has dropped off from 45 days to 30 days and now 24 days. The only reason I am writing this is because I missed my opportunity and I sulked for a good year and a half since and there is a sense of despair in this thread, similar to what I experienced, which is very understandable.

My suggestion, mates don't be overly optimistic at 70 points if your DoE is *XX/XX/2017*. I have seen accounting occupation over the last 3 years, and it's one hell of a sucker. Fact is, class rooms were brimming with students till last year and when they come and queue up with EoIs, they are putting in continuous effort to jack up their points, and this remains an on going process.

75 points is very real, on the face figure and room for 70 pointers remains for only with DoE *XX/XX/2016*. The way the trends are coming each round, we are very well looking at the possibility of 1st 70pointer being invited in November, and this as per me remains an optimistic estimate. The moment the movement drops to less than 20days at 75 points, believe you me, even those with DoE *XX/12/2016* have much to worry.


----------



## kirk1031

I don't understand those ppl submit 3 accountant related EOI for 189, it's no point as they all take the same occupation ceiling of 2211. Submit accountant and auditor is somewhat understandable as they use different quota


----------



## sidcannon

I don't think we can explain 239 invites at 75 points moving just 20 odd days. Even with double invites considered.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

Where are all these 75 pointers coming from???? its so frustrating!! seriously looking at options now..!! no hopes for 70 pointers!! i know the moment i increase my points to 75 the cutoff will move to 80! happened when i increased from 60-70 and can happen now also!


----------



## Ku_

Sincere request: Friends, if you know anyone who has filed multiple EOI's and has got invited.Please ask them to withdraw the other EOI's. And if they have received invitation in each of them please ask them to surrender one and not hold up the queue!


----------



## Bilawal009

Hi everyone

I am going to lodge my 489.
I have few questions if somebody can please answer me

Firstly, when I lodged my EOI, in education I only mentioned about my bachelor which I have done from country and claiming points for that, I am currently enrolled in Australian uni which I have not mentioned in my EOI, now I am lodging the application it is asking me the same question, 

Has the applicant completed or currently enrolled in any studies above secondary education 

Should I write about my current enrolled studies leave it until bachelors 

Or mention it only form 80

Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

Seriously somebody should file a petition against the Australian Immigration for taking things so leniently. They can easily come up with a fix, but they are avoiding and making it really difficult. Nobody knows who all applicants are getting invited and on what basis and how many are getting invited. This is total BS. Hopefully a petition can make them come up with a more systematic organised process.


----------



## oscarnguyen1406

Hi guys I have some questions regarding my 1 year experience. 
I worked for 2 accounting companies: I worked for company A as an accountant for 7 months then I quit and worked for company B for 3 month as an assistant accountant then I got back to work for company A for 6 months. I am afraid the job description for the role taken in company B is not macthing with accountant role ( I did some ad hoc duties mainly bookkeeping), but the time I worked for company A (7mth+6mth=13mth>12month) is eligible for claiming 1 year experience in accounting even i have a gap of 3 months working for B? Does it work like that in this case? And should I include 3 months working for B in my EOI?


----------



## Littleann

I agree, the people working there should not be paid (even employed)with such a bad quality of work. Any idea of whom we should make a complaint to?


----------



## Rab nawaz

I was the only member on expat expecting 14 days movement and am still suprised how come the movement was more than 14 days, this entire system is full of silly tricks and still i cant find even 1 75 pointer in my entire community in sydney and also got dozens of contacts in other communities but still it is very exceptional for an onshore students to score 75 points so from where they are getting 239, 75 pointers per 15 to 20 days is a huge mystery if the system was gonna work like that the occupational ceiling should be atleast 20k.


----------



## sumitsagar

Everyone in my circle having onshore studies and 8 each having 70 points is either enrolled in professional year or Naati course. Some of them in both. 

The bad thing about 70 points is that 65 pointers are unlimited and will keep on adding 10 extra pte points to jump to 75. But still the inconsistency of movement between the last 4 rounds cannot be explained by any logic. 



Rab nawaz said:


> I was the only member on expat expecting 14 days movement and am still suprised how come the movement was more than 14 days, this entire system is full of silly tricks and still i cant find even 1 75 pointer in my entire community in sydney and also got dozens of contacts in other communities but still it is very exceptional for an onshore students to score 75 points so from where they are getting 239, 75 pointers per 15 to 20 days is a huge mystery if the system was gonna work like that the occupational ceiling should be atleast 20k.


----------



## davidlk03

kirk1031 said:


> I don't understand those ppl submit 3 accountant related EOI for 189, it's no point as they all take the same occupation ceiling of 2211. Submit accountant and auditor is somewhat understandable as they use different quota


Exactly my point, Why in the world qould people keep their accounting related EOI in the system, and as its the same category pitting 3 EOIS wont make them to be invited earlier than the other one, if its going to to happen it will but they dont care they are wasting like 5 spaces in the ceiling just by 1 person after reissue of the invitation in 60 days. Having accounting and auditir ia understable but doesnt make sense to pit all EOIS having same date of effect and same catwgory.

I think DIBP has just been playing games around making it look like they have bwen inviting first 45 days then 30 and then 15, As a developed nation they arent capable to deal with such minor things, its all B.S happening and fishy going on.there cant be like 20 (75 points) EOIs in a day, they should beter come up and stop the invitations and skill select crappy system.
Despite being aware of wasted invitations last year, they just dont care


----------



## sumitsagar

it's not the fault of people, say everyone decides to create 100 fake eoi's claiming 90 points each does that mean they will waste all the quota and not a single genuine applicant will be invited. 

The system should be able to handle scenarios like this effectively otherwise what are their I.T people good for. I say we wrote a email to DIBP and nag then until they fix the stupid system and MARA agents should raise this issue as well otherwise what are they good for. 



davidlk03 said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand those ppl submit 3 accountant related EOI for 189, it's no point as they all take the same occupation ceiling of 2211. Submit accountant and auditor is somewhat understandable as they use different quota
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point, Why in the world qould people keep their accounting related EOI in the system, and as its the same category pitting 3 EOIS wont make them to be invited earlier than the other one, if its going to to happen it will but they dont care they are wasting like 5 spaces in the ceiling just by 1 person after reissue of the invitation in 60 days. Having accounting and auditir ia understable but doesnt make sense to pit all EOIS having same date of effect and same catwgory.
> 
> I think DIBP has just been playing games around making it look like they have bwen inviting first 45 days then 30 and then 15, As a developed nation they arent capable to deal with such minor things, its all B.S happening and fishy going on.there cant be like 20 EOIs in a day, they should beter come up and stop the invitations and skill select crappy system.
> Despite being aware of wasted invitations last year, they just dont care
Click to expand...


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> Everyone in my circle having onshore studies and 8 each having 70 points is either enrolled in professional year or Naati course. Some of them in both.
> 
> The bad thing about 70 points is that 65 pointers are unlimited and will keep on adding 10 extra pte points to jump to 75. But still the inconsistency of movement between the last 4 rounds cannot be explained by any logic.


Some good news if this is true. A 70 pointer with DoE Nov 2016 got an invite. UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 23rd August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah


----------



## sumitsagar

Can't be true. Iscah havr a record of posting unverified cutoffs, did same thing last round. If I make a comment on their Facebook saying I got invited with 70 point d. O. E 01/01/2017 they will change their round results.


----------



## woolee517

diesel7390 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in my circle having onshore studies and 8 each having 70 points is either enrolled in professional year or Naati course. Some of them in both.
> 
> The bad thing about 70 points is that 65 pointers are unlimited and will keep on adding 10 extra pte points to jump to 75. But still the inconsistency of movement between the last 4 rounds cannot be explained by any logic.
> 
> 
> 
> Some good news if this is true. A 70 pointer with DoE Nov 2016 got an invite. UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 23rd August Skill Select round for 189 visa - Iscah
Click to expand...

I don't think the report is true because I didn't get an invite this round. My DOE is 24/10/2016. I really hope I can get an invite this year!


----------



## sumitsagar

yeah as expected iscah modified the post, 70 pointer invite is now gone.

most of their analysis regarding accounting comes from this thread and facebook comments. :typing:


woolee517 said:


> I don't think the report is true because I didn't get an invite this round. My DOE is 24/10/2016. I really hope I can get an invite this year!


----------



## naveenkama

Hi I'm new to this forum. I just accumulated 70 points with one year work experience. After going through the comments, I feel it's highly unlikely for me to get an invitation before my visa expires which is in two months. Is there any other option like state sponsorship? Having one year local experience would help me in fetching state sponsorship? I have my PTE score as S/L/W/R 90/83/79/73.


----------



## sumitsagar

Try pte again mate you will have 80 points.


naveenkama said:


> Hi I'm new to this forum. I just accumulated 70 points with one year work experience. After going through the comments, I feel it's highly unlikely for me to get an invitation before my visa expires which is in two months. Is there any other option like state sponsorship? Having one year local experience would help me in fetching state sponsorship? I have my PTE score as S/L/W/R 90/83/79/73.


----------



## naveenkama

sumitsagar said:


> Try pte again mate you will have 80 points.


I did..but couldn't cross the line .. still tryinglayball:


----------



## sumitsagar

Did you look at Criteria for Tasmania 190 or 489.


----------



## naveenkama

sumitsagar said:


> Did you look at Criteria for Tasmania 190 or 489.


Yes..they need a job offer from Tasmanian employer..I guess only NSW state is available but I heard it is too hard to get invitation from them.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Just two more terrible rounds and we can easily say the cut offs for 70s will remain in 2016.


----------



## sumitsagar

Won't even need data from new rounds. We already know that.


----------



## handyjohn

They must need to overhaul their system. 20 EOIs with 75 or 80 points in a single day for whole fortnight can't be justified. Somebody commented few days ago that recent surge in 75's EOIs is due to fresh graduates in June and July but I'm thinking how can a fresh graduate can claim 75 right after his graduation. To be honest I believe there cannot be more than 120 genuine EOIs at 75 per fortnight. Rest all is mystery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

It will take minimum 10 months to add 5 points for a new graduate even he or she has 90 all in PTE so from day 1 since they had announced 4785 i was feeling in the air that now they are gonna play silly tricks with cut offs and will ruined the entire system and thats exactly what they did now in future am expecting couple of few days movement rounds with 1 good round so no one could figureout what is going on. This 4785 is a huge joke with accountants and every rational candidate knew exactly how smartly they are removing lower pointers and creating new records every month.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> It will take minimum 10 months to add 5 points for a new graduate even he or she has 90 all in PTE so from day 1 since they had announced 4785 i was feeling in the air that now they are gonna play silly tricks with cut offs and will ruined the entire system and thats exactly what they did now in future am expecting couple of few days movement rounds with 1 good round so no one could figureout what is going on. This 4785 is a huge joke with accountants and every rational candidate knew exactly how smartly they are removing lower pointers and creating new records every month.


If a person graduates from a regional university of 2 years and gets all 90s, wouldn't they get 75 points easily considering he is around 27.?


----------



## sumitsagar

Not Many people study in regional area mate. 



ykhawaja said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will take minimum 10 months to add 5 points for a new graduate even he or she has 90 all in PTE so from day 1 since they had announced 4785 i was feeling in the air that now they are gonna play silly tricks with cut offs and will ruined the entire system and thats exactly what they did now in future am expecting couple of few days movement rounds with 1 good round so no one could figureout what is going on. This 4785 is a huge joke with accountants and every rational candidate knew exactly how smartly they are removing lower pointers and creating new records every month.
> 
> 
> 
> If a person graduates from a regional university of 2 years and gets all 90s, wouldn't they get 75 points easily considering he is around 27.?
Click to expand...


----------



## diesel7390

Rab nawaz said:


> Just two more terrible rounds and we can easily say the cut offs for 70s will remain in 2016.


We can only estimate when the 70 pointers start getting invites. Until then no one can estimate anything. So just wait for 2 more rounds then we might have an idea about something. 

PS - I feel the 70 pointers list (from 2016) can move fairly quickly cause most of them might have got additional 5 points by either finishing their professional year or by doing NAATI.


----------



## Darshana

Sorry a little off topic!
Anyone who has experience with the 485 subsequent entrant visa, please PM me


----------



## blackrider89

Darshana said:


> Sorry a little off topic!
> Anyone who has experience with the 485 subsequent entrant visa, please PM me


Feel free to ask mate.


----------



## Darshana

blackrider89 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry a little off topic!
> Anyone who has experience with the 485 subsequent entrant visa, please PM me
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask mate.
Click to expand...

So I applied for my 485 subsequent entrant visa today. After I sent my application that I missed to include the Indian police check and my pte scores (I know that's extremely careless)
I wanted to join my husband in Sydney ASAP, so I planned to do a decision ready application. We have been doing a long distance for 7 months now and I hoped a decision ready application would help me shorten the wait.
Now wondering how long the visa process might take and if my carelessness will add extra time to it..
I have the documents ready though. So if anyone has any idea on recent timelines on the visa, that would be of help

Thanks in advance


----------



## blackrider89

Darshana said:


> So I applied for my 485 subsequent entrant visa today. After I sent my application that I missed to include the Indian police check and my pte scores (I know that's extremely careless)
> I wanted to join my husband in Sydney ASAP, so I planned to do a decision ready application. We have been doing a long distance for 7 months now and I hoped a decision ready application would help me shorten the wait.
> Now wondering how long the visa process might take and if my carelessness will add extra time to it..
> I have the documents ready though. So if anyone has any idea on recent timelines on the visa, that would be of help
> 
> Thanks in advance


Why did you need a PTE score anyway?

Also once your application has been received, just import it to your Immiaccount and upload what is missing. Easy peasy gal. It is still a decision ready application.


----------



## Darshana

blackrider89 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I applied for my 485 subsequent entrant visa today. After I sent my application that I missed to include the Indian police check and my pte scores (I know that's extremely careless)
> I wanted to join my husband in Sydney ASAP, so I planned to do a decision ready application. We have been doing a long distance for 7 months now and I hoped a decision ready application would help me shorten the wait.
> Now wondering how long the visa process might take and if my carelessness will add extra time to it..
> I have the documents ready though. So if anyone has any idea on recent timelines on the visa, that would be of help
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you need a PTE score anyway?
> 
> Also once your application has been received, just import it to your Immiaccount and upload what is missing. Easy peasy gal. It is still a decision ready application.
Click to expand...

Ok that's encouraging. Thanks!!
And do you have any idea of the timeline?


----------



## NAVK

Darshana said:


> Ok that's encouraging. Thanks!!
> And do you have any idea of the timeline?


It took one and half month for my wife visa..it was very quick though


----------



## Darshana

NAVK said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok that's encouraging. Thanks!!
> And do you have any idea of the timeline?
> 
> 
> 
> It took one and half month for my wife visa..it was very quick though
Click to expand...

Ok... That's a reasonable timeline.
Thank you all!


----------



## kunalbatra46

Can you also please advise me as well, i am also applying for my wife,s subsequent entrant visa (485) in december first week but my visa is expiring in may mid 2018, just wondering if there will be any problem as i would only have 6 months of visa left?
Thanks


----------



## blackrider89

kunalbatra46 said:


> Can you also please advise me as well, i am also applying for my wife,s subsequent entrant visa (485) in december first week but my visa is expiring in may mid 2018, just wondering if there will be any problem as i would only have 6 months of visa left?
> Thanks


Sounds ok to me. No need to worry abt anything.


----------



## NAVK

Hey can anyone help me in lodging accounting 457 visa please?? I want to know the process and documents required.


----------



## NAVK

kunalbatra46 said:


> Can you also please advise me as well, i am also applying for my wife,s subsequent entrant visa (485) in december first week but my visa is expiring in may mid 2018, just wondering if there will be any problem as i would only have 6 months of visa left?
> Thanks


 Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> Hey can anyone help me in lodging accounting 457 visa please?? I want to know the process and documents required.


Has your sponsor completed his portion and got the approval ?

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

newbienz said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can anyone help me in lodging accounting 457 visa please?? I want to know the process and documents required.
> 
> 
> 
> Has your sponsor completed his portion and got the approval ?
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 No..not yet..I need to that process as well..


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> No..not yet..I need to that process as well..


How can you complete the employers process ?

I think you have totally misunderstood the 457 process
Please study the process in details again 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/457-

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

newbienz said:


> How can you complete the employers process ?
> 
> I think you have totally misunderstood the 457 process
> Please study the process in details again
> 
> 
> Cheers


My employer is ready to sponsor but they don't know the process..so I have to do employer's part and my part...Can't afford giving it to a migration agent..wanted to know what documents are required from employer and process.


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> My employer is ready to sponsor but they don't know the process..so I have to do employer's part and my part...Can't afford giving it to a migration agent..wanted to know what documents are required from employer and process.


The process is there in the link I gave you in my previous post

But unfortunately in my opinion the employer part is quite complicated and It would require the services of an agent, if you want to be successful 

Once your employer has got the nomination approved, your application portion can be handled by you directly

But no harm in trying and maybe I am underestimating your capabilities 

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition

Hi All,

I am applying ACS for ANZSCO 263111 computers and network administrator.
Could you please help me with Job reference letters or roles and responsibilities which any one has given previously and got max mark with no experience deduction.
/SNIP/
Thanks,


----------



## NB

Your company will certify that you have the same RNR that someone else did for some other company ?

Your post is the first step towards getting into serious trouble at verification stage

Cheers


----------



## Rajambition

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying ACS for ANZSCO 263111 computers and network administrator.
> Could you please help me with Job reference letters or roles and responsibilities which any one has given previously and got max mark with no experience deduction.
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> Thanks,
> r


----------



## diesel7390

Rajambition said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying ACS for ANZSCO 263111 computers and network administrator.
> Could you please help me with Job reference letters or roles and responsibilities which any one has given previously and got max mark with no experience deduction.
> /SNIP/
> Thanks,


This is an accounting thread mate.


----------



## Sd1982

I finished my Masters in Accounting in Sydney last year, and virtually 80% of all graduates enrolled in Professional Year within weeks. Most of these graduates are below 32, and quite a few of them had started preparing for the PTE months in advance.

A friend of mine who initially scored 45 in PTE, crossed 80 in all modules and scored his 20 points (after 7 attempts). He also finished his PY. This alone scored him 25 points. Add his skills assessment and age factor, he scored 30 (age) + 15 (skills) + 5 (AU study) + 20 (PTE) + 5 (PY) = 75 (for 189).

I'm not surprised to see the bar raised to 75+. There are thousands of young graduates who graduated with the news that 70 points is not enough and have been doing nothing but trying to raise their score through PY, PTE and NAATI. Agents are pushing PY in all directions because it earns them commissions and frankly, it is good advice. Graduates are more than happy to pay for those 5 additional points and stay ahead of the game.

Best wishes for all, waiting is painful and I hope DIBP invites genuine applicants who have spent years waiting and loads of money complying to every whim and requirement to prove their authenticity.


----------



## Sureed01

hi all, just had a question,
If i suspend my eoi for some reason, can i unsuspend it again when ever i want..,or there is a time limit for that?
Thnx a lot in advance


----------



## NB

Sureed01 said:


> hi all, just had a question,
> If i suspend my eoi for some reason, can i unsuspend it again when ever i want..,or there is a time limit for that?
> Thnx a lot in advance


AN EOI is valid for 2 years.

So in my opinion anytime within that period would be acceptable 

Cheers


----------



## Sureed01

newbienz said:


> AN EOI is valid for 2 years.
> 
> So in my opinion anytime within that period would be acceptable
> 
> Cheers


thnx for the reply ,
someone just actually told me if i suspend it once ,cant unsuspend it again within 60 days..thts y wondering
anyone aware of these sort of issues?


----------



## Sam_2810

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> Can u advise on my query. I wanted to go ahead with my skills assessment under Accountants also from ICA. Regarding my work experience, I am partner in a CA firm where we undertake both accounting as well as External Audit work. I am personally involved in both the work equally. While getting the skills assessment from CPA i had mentioned only Audit related experience in the reference letter which i took from my senior partner. I didnt mention accounting experience as my assessment was under external auditor category. Now since, i need to do skills assessment under Accountant, I will have to mention my accounting experience in the new reference letter which i will have to submit to ICA. I hope that is fine? Will this be a problem while the case officer is analysing my case. Is there any way that the case officer will find out that I have a separate assessment under External auditor, even if I withdraw my Auditor EOI before submitting accountants EOI. Also is this a reason for rejecting the application? Will highly appreciate your advice on this.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Tony and blackrider.. Can u advise on my situation. 

Thanks 
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hash1112

Hey guys, this question may be off topic but any insight would be much appreciated. I applied for 189 onshore and currently offshore since my 485 expired. I am considering of going back on a student visa and wondering if I can enrol in another bachelor's degree or it has to be masters? any insight would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## blackrider89

Hash1112 said:


> Hey guys, this question may be off topic but any insight would be much appreciated. I applied for 189 onshore and currently offshore since my 485 expired. I am considering of going back on a student visa and wondering if I can enrol in another bachelor's degree or it has to be masters? any insight would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thank you


You can apply for a visitor visa first. Once you're onshore you are open to cheaper options. Otherwise you should apply to study a Master degree.


----------



## blackrider89

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi Tony and blackrider.. Can u advise on my situation.
> 
> Thanks
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Case officers won't care.

You can apply for a new skill employment via CPA or IPA. Doesn't gotta be CA aye.


----------



## Sam_2810

blackrider89 said:


> Case officers won't care.
> 
> You can apply for a new skill employment via CPA or IPA. Doesn't gotta be CA aye.


Thanks blackrider.. 
Since my original assessment for External Auditor was through CPA, I will have to do the new assessment for accountants either from IPA or CA. 
Any specific reason that u suggest not going through CA? 
And what are the time lines for completing the skills assessment from IPA? 

Thanks, 
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelycat2312

Sam_2810 said:


> Thanks blackrider..
> Since my original assessment for External Auditor was through CPA, I will have to do the new assessment for accountants either from IPA or CA.
> Any specific reason that u suggest not going through CA?
> And what are the time lines for completing the skills assessment from IPA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


CPA now allows multiple skill assessments. You can apply via CPA


----------



## blackrider89

lovelycat2312 said:


> CPA now allows multiple skill assessments. You can apply via CPA


He's talking about multiple and overlapped skill employments which may be an issue.


----------



## blackrider89

Sam_2810 said:


> Thanks blackrider..
> Since my original assessment for External Auditor was through CPA, I will have to do the new assessment for accountants either from IPA or CA.
> Any specific reason that u suggest not going through CA?
> And what are the time lines for completing the skills assessment from IPA?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


For me CPA and IPA are more lenient speaking of skill employment.

Each to their own though. You can give them all a shot?


----------



## Jerry28

In first invitation round this f.y. the cut-off for auditors has jumped back again . And hardly anyone has noticed it .
What are we going to do with the DIBP's lazy persons who can't resolve the issue of multiple EOIS for already about 9 months ?
Last year everyone was waiting that the cut-off for accountants will get back to 65 and it never happened due to the multiple eois .
Now you wait when a 70 pointer will get invited and it may never happen . Every round the queue moves less and less.

The problem can be resolved if they just re-issue all the EOIs that they waste ! They just need to put them back to the available invitation pool.
For example, they can :
1) Add up a question in Form 80 about "did you withdraw all your other EOIs before applying for the visa ?
2) They can alter the skillselest's script with adding a few strings which will delete all other EOIs with the same number once an EOI with a particular passport number is invited.
3) They must alter the skillselect's script with strings like :

" IF an INVITE is SENT and NOT USED , then "EOIS AVAILABLE = EOIS AVAILABLE + 1 ""
" INVITES FOR NEXT ROUND = ( CEILING - INVITES sent + INVITES sent and not used ) / nubmer of remaining rounds "
That all can easily be transmitted into the script by their programmer...

I am extremely frustrated with them and this issue . I know that a lot of people on this forum are in the same situation .
So, if you want to cooperate - send me a private message and we can co-operate doing something about it ...


----------



## Sam_2810

blackrider89 said:


> For me CPA and IPA are more lenient speaking of skill employment.
> 
> Each to their own though. You can give them all a shot?


Cool. Thanks. I may then go ahead with IPA then. How long do you think IPA will take to clear the skills and employment assessment?

Regards, 
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

As there was very huge uncertainty regarding ceilings till 10 August so people even with 75 points were submitting multiple EOIs but after announcement of generous accountants ceilings, mostly 75 pointers don't need to go to auditor eoi as they will be very easily invited in accounting so till 10 August cutoff , auditor queue will be expected to move very slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

lovelycat2312 said:


> CPA now allows multiple skill assessments. You can apply via CPA



What do u mean by multiple assessment? U mean tha t one can apply for a brand new assessment. It doesn't make sense.I think they do only updates on the current one after paying 140 AUd approximately.


----------



## asadkhalid

Has NSW announced its SOL? Started inviting?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Nsw still sleeping. 


asadkhalid said:


> Has NSW announced its SOL? Started inviting?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsth

Hi all,

I am claiming 5 points for on-shore work experience; could anyone please advise me what documents I need to submit to immigration department.

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB

ajsth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am claiming 5 points for on-shore work experience; could anyone please advise me what documents I need to submit to immigration department.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The same set of documents that one would submit for off shore experience would be required for onshore also

Job offer letter 
Pay slips
Tax deducted statements 
Bank statement showing salary credited
Superannuation payment evidence

Add any other documents which will strengthen your case

Cheers


----------



## lovelycat2312

Mir0 said:


> What do u mean by multiple assessment? U mean tha t one can apply for a brand new assessment. It doesn't make sense.I think they do only updates on the current one after paying 140 AUd approximately.


They do the update, but the original oen is still valid. They have just change the rule this year.


----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


> Nsw still sleeping.


For how long? I mean do they offer invites for only a few months during the year?


----------



## NB

asadkhalid said:


> For how long? I mean do they offer invites for only a few months during the year?


Technically all states get new quota for invites from 1st July of each year for the current FY and become eligible to sponsor

When NSW will start sponsoring depends on their internal schedule

You have no option but to wait patiently

Cheers


----------



## Millenia

Hi guys! I am new here. I have a quick question, maybe someone can help me. Recently, I have changed my passport, if I am updating my EOI with the new passport details, will the DOE change? I have subbmitted an EOI on 26/02/2017 70 points. Also, at the end of september is my birthday but my points should remain unchanged (28 years), will these affect my DOE as well??

Thanks in Advance!

EOI subbmitted:26/02/2017 Accountant general (70 points)
Age: 30
Qualifications: 15
AUS education: 5
PTE:20


----------



## asadkhalid

Millenia said:


> Hi guys! I am new here. I have a quick question, maybe someone can help me. Recently, I have changed my passport, if I am updating my EOI with the new passport details, will the DOE change? I have subbmitted an EOI on 26/02/2017 70 points. Also, at the end of september is my birthday but my points should remain unchanged (28 years), will these affect my DOE as well??
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
> 
> EOI subbmitted:26/02/2017 Accountant general (70 points)
> Age: 30
> Qualifications: 15
> AUS education: 5
> PTE:20


No, it should not

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

asadkhalid said:


> No, it should not
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jerry28

lovelycat2312 said:


> They do the update, but the original oen is still valid. They have just change the rule this year.



So, multiple assessments mean that multiple EOIs will make the queue to move even slower and the cut-off can stay at 75 . It's really a sinister feeling when the evil DIBP is doing nothing to re-issue the wasted EOIs and the stupid people pollute the system further and further . Next year the cut-off will be at 80 /
Welcome to the rat race !


----------



## lj48758

Look Mate, I know what you are trying to do. I really do, because I track down your previous post which has been deleted. Registering a new account is never a good way to hide your identity. As a network engineer, I can tell that you can always be tracked down by simply analyzing the metadata left when you register your account or submit any documents, either on this forum or other website. There isn't anything called "safe" over the internet, especially when you try to cause detriment to others.

I do want to remind you, and those who had similar thoughts as Jerry28, of several things that haven't caught your attentions in T&C when you use the EOI system. And yes, please read very carefully before things become too late.

1.

"Security"
For the security of this website and to ensure that this service remains available to all users, this Government computer system monitors network traffic to identify unauthorised attempts to upload or change information, or otherwise cause damage. Anyone using this system expressly consents to such monitoring and is advised that if such monitoring reveals evidence of possible abuse or criminal activity, such evidence may be provided to appropriate law enforcement authorities. Unauthorized attempts to upload or change information on this server are strictly prohibited and may be punishable by Australian law.

2.

The information provided will be used for:
assessing your eligibility for your Expression of Interest; and
other purposes relating to the administration of SkillSelect,
to monitor the conduct and compliance by nominating and sponsoring employers and all persons using SkillSelect and/or making Expression Of Interest ;and
other Departmental systems relating to visa applications.

Also, spend sometime in reading the privacy statement of the Department itself, at least has a brief concept of what information will be collected. But I can tell you this is just a brief list as well.

You have no idea what extra data has been record the moment when you submit your EOI. And you have no idea what those data can be used for, including maintaining the system integrity and identifying one's true identity. I guess although you are not 100% sure what the risks are, you do want to avoid it, so you encourage people to send you private message and then ask them to do this with you or simply for you. But once again, don't think you can do anything casuing damage to the system or even public interest without being caught. This is for the sake of yourself.

Many other occupations slowed down last round, not just accountants and auditors. If you look closer into the record of previous year, movements in June, July and August have similar pattern. But things will change after September. I still have confidence that candidate with 70 will get invitation this year.

I encourage people who have questions in regard to double invitation to write emails to technical department, this is an official and legal way. And I also warn people to think twice before doing anything with consequences. The system may be full of loopholes, but it doesn't mean it can not track you down and deprive the likelihood of your future visa grant.



Jerry28 said:


> In first invitation round this f.y. the cut-off for auditors has jumped back again . And hardly anyone has noticed it .
> What are we going to do with the DIBP's lazy persons who can't resolve the issue of multiple EOIS for already about 9 months ?
> Last year everyone was waiting that the cut-off for accountants will get back to 65 and it never happened due to the multiple eois .
> Now you wait when a 70 pointer will get invited and it may never happen . Every round the queue moves less and less.
> 
> The problem can be resolved if they just re-issue all the EOIs that they waste ! They just need to put them back to the available invitation pool.
> For example, they can :
> 1) Add up a question in Form 80 about "did you withdraw all your other EOIs before applying for the visa ?
> 2) They can alter the skillselest's script with adding a few strings which will delete all other EOIs with the same number once an EOI with a particular passport number is invited.
> 3) They must alter the skillselect's script with strings like :
> 
> " IF an INVITE is SENT and NOT USED , then "EOIS AVAILABLE = EOIS AVAILABLE + 1 ""
> " INVITES FOR NEXT ROUND = ( CEILING - INVITES sent + INVITES sent and not used ) / nubmer of remaining rounds "
> That all can easily be transmitted into the script by their programmer...
> 
> I am extremely frustrated with them and this issue . I know that a lot of people on this forum are in the same situation .
> So, if you want to cooperate - send me a private message and we can co-operate doing something about it ...


----------



## dannybne

I think deliberately creating fake EOI's with artificially high points will do more harm than good. I understand that the idea is to give DIBP a wake up call, when they see the points go up to say 90 points or more. However, this will muck up an invitation round, which otherwise would have moved 15-20 days or so. I think that the issue with the double invitation is still ON as I know the personal case of 75-pointer friend who got an invitation however his Auditor EOI was still in the system, which he had to manually withdraw. If the double invitation issue had been fixed, the second EOI should have been automatically locked once an invitation was issued to his first EOI. 

Anyways, from the point of view of DIBP, they have almost doubled the occupational ceiling of Accounting. This has been done to an occupation which is flagged for removal and the industry already has an oversupply of accountants. The only reason, I believe the occupation ceiling has been increased is to make up for the quota lost due to double invitation issues. Remember, during the last financial year, with the last three rounds which had double the invitation (196 invitations), the queue moved unlike the earlier 1-day movements.

However, on the brighter side the I think the race to pump up points would have lessened after August 3, when the occupation ceiling was announced and considering the queue to be at July 14 (75 points), it may tend to move faster after crossing August 3. And once the 75 pointers are cleared, the 70 queue would move faster as many 70 pointers would have pumped up their points and got invitations already. And then there is NSW (190), when it finally starts will relive the pressure of the 189 queue. So, I believe there is reason enough to be optimistic and not resort to drastic measures.

My appeal to all the forum members is to remove any additional EOI's they have in the system once they have received an invitation. You could also prompt all your friends who have received an invitation to remove any EOI's still in the system. This way, the issue with double invitation can be fixed to a certain extend. Good luck friends


----------



## Darshana

Are you suggesting that people are planning to put fake EOI's to give DIBP a wake up call?? Why don't people understand that it doesn't matter to DIBP whether the quota is filled or not! They are giving you a chance to migrate... It's not their obligation really... Just a government being nice to foreign national... By doing that you'll just screw up someone else's chance with no changes to the system.. Request all members to stop playing around if there are plans to do such things. you might be putting someone else's life in Jeopardy with such actions


----------



## sidcannon

Darshana said:


> Are you suggesting that people are planning to put fake EOI's to give DIBP a wake up call?? Why don't people understand that it doesn't matter to DIBP whether the quota is filled or not! They are giving you a chance to migrate... It's not their obligation really... Just a government being nice to foreign national... By doing that you'll just screw up someone else's chance with no changes to the system.. Request all members to stop playing around if there are plans to do such things. you might be putting someone else's life in Jeopardy with such actions


This. A hundred times this. 

Let's not get desperate please

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Hi All..I have recently submitted eoi with 70 points under Gen Accountant. My wife has done her MBA major in HR and worked as a HR in India for about 8 months. 
1) Can she get her qualification assessed as recruitment consultant?
2) If yes, can I claim 5 points under partner skills? I've gone through DIBP website and it says "_Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation._". I think recruitment consultant and Gen a/c doesn't fall under same SOL for 189 but it does for 190.

Can someone please clarify me with the above two queries? Thanks


----------



## Darshana

NAVK said:


> Hi All..I have recently submitted eoi with 70 points under Gen Accountant. My wife has done her MBA major in HR and worked as a HR in India for about 8 months.
> 1) Can she get her qualification assessed as recruitment consultant?
> 2) If yes, can I claim 5 points under partner skills? I've gone through DIBP website and it says "_Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation._". I think recruitment consultant and Gen a/c doesn't fall under same SOL for 189 but it does for 190.
> 
> Can someone please clarify me with the above two queries? Thanks


If it's in the same list for 190 then yes you can claim 5 points for 190... Provided she gets positively assessed

About the assessment... I'm not sure if 8 months of work ex will be sufficient for a positive assessment... But definitely worth a try. All the best


----------



## NAVK

Darshana said:


> If it's in the same list for 190 then yes you can claim 5 points for 190... Provided she gets positively assessed
> 
> About the assessment... I'm not sure if 8 months of work ex will be sufficient for a positive assessment... But definitely worth a try. All the best


Thanks for the quick reply.. Any idea about what all the documents should be submitted to prove overseas experience?


----------



## Darshana

NAVK said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's in the same list for 190 then yes you can claim 5 points for 190... Provided she gets positively assessed
> 
> About the assessment... I'm not sure if 8 months of work ex will be sufficient for a positive assessment... But definitely worth a try. All the best
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.. Any idea about what all the documents should be submitted to prove overseas experience?
Click to expand...

Not very sure... But I think it should be
1/ employment letter
2/ detail of responsibilities in her role (probably one from her manager)
3/ salary slips and Tax proofs to prove it was a paid employment

In any case, should be similar as documents to prove your onshore experience


----------



## lauralau88

Hi all, any body knows when the auzz govt will release 8.23 invitation result?


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.. Any idea about what all the documents should be submitted to prove overseas experience?


The list is endless, but the main are

Offer letter
Pay slips
Tax deducted statements
PF Deducted statements
Reference letter
Tax assessment 
Promotion or commendation letters
Bank statement showing direct credit of salary

Try to get as many as you can

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

Thanks Darshana and newbienz


----------



## NAVK

lauralau88 said:


> Hi all, any body knows when the auzz govt will release 8.23 invitation result?


May be by end of this week


----------



## Rab nawaz

Massive cut offs are the hurricanes of money, I can clearly see terrible fear in young accounting graduates that they will never have 75-80 points to get PR but still everyone of them is paying thousands of dollars in terms of PY, PTE, IELTS, and Naati so they can satisfy themselves that atleast they are struggling towards a better career but on the other hand most of them are travelling towards dead end. Dozens of silly tricks in skill select are playing with onshore and offshore candidates so smoothly that no one can even figureout what is actually going on and this whole skilled migration is no more than a money making machine.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi guys little off topic here, do you guys have any idea regarding the processing times for 485 subsequent entrant visa? My agent is saying it could take around 4 to months?
Thanks in advance?


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Massive cut offs are the hurricanes of money, I can clearly see terrible fear in young accounting graduates that they will never have 75-80 points to get PR but still everyone of them is paying thousands of dollars in terms of PY, PTE, IELTS, and Naati so they can satisfy themselves that atleast they are struggling towards a better career but on the other hand most of them are travelling towards dead end. Dozens of silly tricks in skill select are playing with onshore and offshore candidates so smoothly that no one can even figureout what is actually going on and this whole skilled migration is no more than a money making machine.


can you be optimistic for once mate?


----------



## Darshana

ykhawaja said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massive cut offs are the hurricanes of money, I can clearly see terrible fear in young accounting graduates that they will never have 75-80 points to get PR but still everyone of them is paying thousands of dollars in terms of PY, PTE, IELTS, and Naati so they can satisfy themselves that atleast they are struggling towards a better career but on the other hand most of them are travelling towards dead end. Dozens of silly tricks in skill select are playing with onshore and offshore candidates so smoothly that no one can even figureout what is actually going on and this whole skilled migration is no more than a money making machine.
> 
> 
> 
> can you be optimistic for once mate?
Click to expand...

That's like asking for sun to rise in the west


----------



## Jerry28

lj48758 said:


> Look Mate, I know what you are trying to do. I really do, because I track down your previous post which has been deleted. Registering a new account is never a good way to hide your identity. As a network engineer, I can tell that you can always be tracked down by simply analyzing the metadata left when you register your account or submit any documents, either on this forum or other website. There isn't anything called "safe" over the internet, especially when you try to cause detriment to others.
> 
> I do want to remind you, and those who had similar thoughts as Jerry28, of several things that haven't caught your attentions in T&C when you use the EOI system. And yes, please read very carefully before things become too late.
> 
> 1.
> 
> "Security"
> For the security of this website and to ensure that this service remains available to all users, this Government computer system monitors network traffic to identify unauthorised attempts to upload or change information, or otherwise cause damage. Anyone using this system expressly consents to such monitoring and is advised that if such monitoring reveals evidence of possible abuse or criminal activity, such evidence may be provided to appropriate law enforcement authorities. Unauthorized attempts to upload or change information on this server are strictly prohibited and may be punishable by Australian law.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The information provided will be used for:
> assessing your eligibility for your Expression of Interest; and
> other purposes relating to the administration of SkillSelect,
> to monitor the conduct and compliance by nominating and sponsoring employers and all persons using SkillSelect and/or making Expression Of Interest ;and
> other Departmental systems relating to visa applications.
> 
> Also, spend sometime in reading the privacy statement of the Department itself, at least has a brief concept of what information will be collected. But I can tell you this is just a brief list as well.
> 
> You have no idea what extra data has been record the moment when you submit your EOI. And you have no idea what those data can be used for, including maintaining the system integrity and identifying one's true identity. I guess although you are not 100% sure what the risks are, you do want to avoid it, so you encourage people to send you private message and then ask them to do this with you or simply for you. But once again, don't think you can do anything casuing damage to the system or even public interest without being caught. This is for the sake of yourself.
> 
> Many other occupations slowed down last round, not just accountants and auditors. If you look closer into the record of previous year, movements in June, July and August have similar pattern. But things will change after September. I still have confidence that candidate with 70 will get invitation this year.
> 
> I encourage people who have questions in regard to double invitation to write emails to technical department, this is an official and legal way. And I also warn people to think twice before doing anything with consequences. The system may be full of loopholes, but it doesn't mean it can not track you down and deprive the likelihood of your future visa grant.


Can you please, transmit the information about the necessity to remove multiple EOIs to their department of migration ? 
I tried and many others did and they do nothing about it for a long long time . 
I don't care if you track me or not as with this multiple EOIs problem , I definitely will never become able to apply for PR and I invested plenty of money in that all. And what do I get ? Only frustration and other negative emotions !
I don't care if they or you will track me and ban in the evil skillselect as I said, with this issue I will never get their invite. 
I can give them a 1000 of 100 pointing psychiatrists or other "applicants" per round even alone and without help of others. Definitely it is not a the best way to deal with the issues, but my options are too limited and soon the evil system will cut my age points .
You try to show me that I can cause a demage to the system, but what I do care about is that the evil system causes demage to me.
But anyway thank you for your comment.


----------



## Darshana

Jerry28 said:


> lj48758 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look Mate, I know what you are trying to do. I really do, because I track down your previous post which has been deleted. Registering a new account is never a good way to hide your identity. As a network engineer, I can tell that you can always be tracked down by simply analyzing the metadata left when you register your account or submit any documents, either on this forum or other website. There isn't anything called "safe" over the internet, especially when you try to cause detriment to others.
> 
> I do want to remind you, and those who had similar thoughts as Jerry28, of several things that haven't caught your attentions in T&C when you use the EOI system. And yes, please read very carefully before things become too late.
> 
> 1.
> 
> "Security"
> For the security of this website and to ensure that this service remains available to all users, this Government computer system monitors network traffic to identify unauthorised attempts to upload or change information, or otherwise cause damage. Anyone using this system expressly consents to such monitoring and is advised that if such monitoring reveals evidence of possible abuse or criminal activity, such evidence may be provided to appropriate law enforcement authorities. Unauthorized attempts to upload or change information on this server are strictly prohibited and may be punishable by Australian law.
> 
> 2.
> 
> The information provided will be used for:
> assessing your eligibility for your Expression of Interest; and
> other purposes relating to the administration of SkillSelect,
> to monitor the conduct and compliance by nominating and sponsoring employers and all persons using SkillSelect and/or making Expression Of Interest ;and
> other Departmental systems relating to visa applications.
> 
> Also, spend sometime in reading the privacy statement of the Department itself, at least has a brief concept of what information will be collected. But I can tell you this is just a brief list as well.
> 
> You have no idea what extra data has been record the moment when you submit your EOI. And you have no idea what those data can be used for, including maintaining the system integrity and identifying one's true identity. I guess although you are not 100% sure what the risks are, you do want to avoid it, so you encourage people to send you private message and then ask them to do this with you or simply for you. But once again, don't think you can do anything casuing damage to the system or even public interest without being caught. This is for the sake of yourself.
> 
> Many other occupations slowed down last round, not just accountants and auditors. If you look closer into the record of previous year, movements in June, July and August have similar pattern. But things will change after September. I still have confidence that candidate with 70 will get invitation this year.
> 
> I encourage people who have questions in regard to double invitation to write emails to technical department, this is an official and legal way. And I also warn people to think twice before doing anything with consequences. The system may be full of loopholes, but it doesn't mean it can not track you down and deprive the likelihood of your future visa grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please, transmit the information about the necessity to remove multiple EOIs to their department of migration ?
> I tried and many others did and they do nothing about it for a long long time .
> I don't care if you track me or not as with this multiple EOIs problem , I definitely will never become able to apply for PR and I invested plenty of money in that all. And what do I get ? Only frustration and other negative emotions !
> I don't care if they or you will track me and ban in the evil skillselect as I said, with this issue I will never get their invite.
> I can give them a 1000 of 100 pointing psychiatrists or other "applicants" per round even alone and without help of others. Definitely it is not a the best way to deal with the issues, but my options are too limited and soon the evil system will cut my age points .
> You try to show me that I can cause a demage to the system, but what I do care about is that the evil system causes demage to me.
> But anyway thank you for your comment.
Click to expand...

Dude! Why are you screwing up others chances just because you think you don't have a chance? You must be insane to even think this.


----------



## Jerry28

dannybne said:


> If the double invitation issue had been fixed, the second EOI should have been automatically locked once an invitation was issued to his first EOI.


This is exactly what they must do . 
Once an invite is received, Skillselect automaticly locks all other EOIs belonging to a particular person by their name or passport number. Makes them "Suspended" .
Then, when PR is granted, Skillselect must delete all these multiple EOIs .
They can rewrite the Skillselect's algothythm in a few minutes .

Can anyone send this data to the Skillselect technical team ? ? 
I tried , but they do nothing about it for many months and it is really sad...


----------



## Jerry28

Darshana said:


> Dude! Why are you screwing up others chances just because you think you don't have a chance? You must be insane to even think this.



Those who submit multiple EOIs and don't withdaw them once invited, screw up my chances . Did they care about others when doing so ??


----------



## blackrider89

Jerry28 said:


> Those who submit multiple EOIs and don't withdaw them once invited, screw up my chances . Did they care about others when doing so ??


So you wanna screw up others? Are you for real mate? It's insane and inhumane. 

Just don't. You're ruining your own chance too matie.


----------



## Darshana

Jerry28 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude! Why are you screwing up others chances just because you think you don't have a chance? You must be insane to even think this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who submit multiple EOIs and don't withdaw them once invited, screw up my chances . Did they care about others when doing so ??
Click to expand...

Their intention was to improve their chances. Your intention is to only screw up everyone.
Why don't you realize that it doesn't impact DIBP one bit even if a single accountant doesn't get a PR this year? For them the show will go on no matter what happens. However by doing this you'll destroy careers of a lot of ppl who have 485s expiring this year. Please be rational


----------



## lj48758

I understand your feeling, Mate. Getting an invitation from DIBP is not easy, especially for accountants and auditors. And this applies to all the applicants. Multiple EOI is indeed a big problem. But what you are planning to do can not fix the system, but jeopardizing chances of others and make the situation worse. At the same time, you will be in great risks. What I mean is not just being ban from invitation, they can track you down and prosecute you for causing damage to public interest, or their own interest.

Mate, claim down. The best way to solve the problem is to write emails to the technical department to report the issues. And the more people report this problem, the more likely it will be repaired. Second, tell people who get invitation to withdraw their EOIs. People are not evil, they are just lazy and selfish. But if you remind they, they will realize the problem of multiple EOI and withdraw theirs. I personally told 3 of my friends to withdraw after they get invitations.

Third, be optimistic! Thing will get better. The movement of July, August is slowing down, but this happened before, and it happened to other occupations as well. The situation will get better once the cut-off day move to August. 

At the same time, I am going to write email to report the problem and your recommendation of dealing the problem to the technical department. And I hope people join me to write recommendation to the technical department.

We must find the right way to solve this problem. Wait 2 more rounds to see the trend of movement. Again, I have confidence that 70 will get invitation this year.




Jerry28 said:


> Can you please, transmit the information about the necessity to remove multiple EOIs to their department of migration ?
> I tried and many others did and they do nothing about it for a long long time .
> I don't care if you track me or not as with this multiple EOIs problem , I definitely will never become able to apply for PR and I invested plenty of money in that all. And what do I get ? Only frustration and other negative emotions !
> I don't care if they or you will track me and ban in the evil skillselect as I said, with this issue I will never get their invite.
> I can give them a 1000 of 100 pointing psychiatrists or other "applicants" per round even alone and without help of others. Definitely it is not a the best way to deal with the issues, but my options are too limited and soon the evil system will cut my age points .
> You try to show me that I can cause a demage to the system, but what I do care about is that the evil system causes demage to me.
> But anyway thank you for your comment.


----------



## handyjohn

I can understand that double invitation is a bitter fact but can you people who are so much frustrated give a single reason for almost 100% increment in accountant ceilings ??? Why not they increased auditors ceilings? For me the answer is very simple. They increased accountant numbers just due to multiple invitations as its only accountant not auditors who were suffering last year. DIBP acknowledged and intended to solve this issue last year. May be they improve their system this year otherwise i am optimistic they will again increase ceilings next year and yes one last thing, even if I was among those who were expecting for reduction of ceilings and if they would do so, No one would really bother . So even if any invitation round cutoff closes at 90 points, it won't matter them. They will improve only when they ready.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralau88

Maybe we should blame our govt instead, cause they make us want to migrate.


----------



## Rab nawaz

All of those optimistic think tanks will be disappear after next two rounds.


----------



## blackrider89

lauralau88 said:


> Maybe we should blame our govt instead, cause they make us want to migrate.


Good thinking mate. Or blame our loved ones?


----------



## Jerry28

handyjohn said:


> Why not they increased auditors ceilings? For me the answer is very simple. They increased accountant numbers just due to multiple invitations as its only accountant not auditors who were suffering last year


No. Auditors also have also suffered a lot last f.y. In Autumn when there was a few days of 70 pointing backlog and score was due to fall back to 65, the multiple EOIs sent the cut-off several months backwards !! 

I'm sure that if everyone has just a single EOI or Skillselect will automatically delete multiples once a person is invited or if they will not substract a seat from the quota unless it is used in a real visa application, then we all soon will get our invites at much more reasonable scores !


----------



## Welshtone

Rab nawaz said:


> All of those optimistic think tanks will be disappear after next two rounds.


you talking about me Rab ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Welshtone said:


> you talking about me Rab ?


No No not you but there are some people overhere keep spreading fake hopes which doesnt even exist, am here on this thread since when I was doing graduation and also keep observing skill select for a long time. I can see clearly whats gonna happen in next few rounds but folks will never realize the ground conditions.


----------



## Welshtone

Rab nawaz said:


> No No not you but there are some people overhere keep spreading fake hopes which doesnt even exist, am here on this thread since when I was doing graduation and also keep observing skill select for a long time. I can see clearly whats gonna happen in next few rounds but folks will never realize the ground conditions.


was only joking - but I am an optimist.


----------



## Chaingang04

i have applied eoi on last april 7 2017 for accounting with 70 points...i am just wondering if it is possible to get invitation with 70 points and my visa is going to expire on march ...i just want to know views....


----------



## lauralau88

Hi next invitation round is the coming wednesday? Cos the website doesnt say..


----------



## NAVK

23rd August 17 Invitation Round Results
Accountants 75 DOE: 14/7/17
Auditors 75 DOE: 23/06/17

Next invitation rounds on 6th and 23rd with 1750 invitations each


----------



## TaqTaq

Hi, 
Help, I just received my migration assessment from CPA Australia and got a negative outcome on my employment assessment. Can I apply for an assessment from another assessing authority? and which authority would be best? Thank you!


----------



## NB

NAVK said:


> 23rd August 17 Invitation Round Results
> Accountants 75 DOE: 14/7/17
> Auditors 75 DOE: 23/06/17
> 
> Next invitation rounds on 6th and 23rd with 1750 invitations each


Good News for those waiting with 65 points

Cheers


----------



## NAVK

TaqTaq said:


> Hi,
> Help, I just received my migration assessment from CPA Australia and got a negative outcome on my employment assessment. Can I apply for an assessment from another assessing authority? and which authority would be best? Thank you!


Yes. you can apply.. I believe CPA and IPA.. If you believe your employment experience is related to the nominated occupation, you can apply for a review to CPA.


----------



## sumitsagar

Predicted movements:

**6th September 2017 Round**

Cutoff to be 75 Points.
Accountants: 19th August 2017
Auditors: 4th August 2017

**20th September 2017 Round:**

Accountants: 75 pointers to catch up plus few days movement for 70 pointers. 

Auditors: 75 pointers to clear up to 15 September 2017. 70 pointers movement expected in 1st round of October.


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> Predicted movements:
> 
> **6th September 2017 Round**
> 
> Cutoff to be 75 Points.
> Accountants: 19th August 2017
> Auditors: 4th August 2017
> 
> **20th September 2017 Round:**
> 
> Accountants: 75 pointers to catch up plus few days movement for 70 pointers.
> 
> Auditors: 75 pointers to clear up to 15 September 2017. 70 pointers movement expected in 1st round of October.


Too optimistic mate. 19-25 August 2017 may be cut off date for 20 September 2017.


----------



## TaqTaq

NAVK said:


> Yes. you can apply.. I believe CPA and IPA.. If you believe your employment experience is related to the nominated occupation, you can apply for a review to CPA.


Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Littleann

Hi guys, I lodged my visa application for subclass 489 - State Nomination - SA 5 months ago but still haven't received the visa grant. As being too tired of waiting plus I dont think I'll get an invitation for 189 (EOI submitted Dec 2016 - 70 points) given the current situation, last week I applied for 190 state nomination - SA and luckily got the invitation today. Does anybody has any idea on how should I withdraw my 489 visa application and lodge a new application under subclass 190? Thank you


----------



## sumitsagar

Correct. my prediction is wrong since it was based on increased number of invites in the upcoming rounds. But looks like increased overall numbers won't mean increased invites for Accountants and Auditors. 



blackrider89 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predicted movements:
> 
> **6th September 2017 Round**
> 
> Cutoff to be 75 Points.
> Accountants: 19th August 2017
> Auditors: 4th August 2017
> 
> **20th September 2017 Round:**
> 
> Accountants: 75 pointers to catch up plus few days movement for 70 pointers.
> 
> Auditors: 75 pointers to clear up to 15 September 2017. 70 pointers movement expected in 1st round of October.
> 
> 
> 
> Too optimistic mate. 19-25 August 2017 may be cut off date for 20 September 2017.
Click to expand...


----------



## 65Points!

The movement has dropped from 45 days to 30 and now 20, what next? 15 days!!! I think it is getting very realistically probable to say, anyone with *DoE XX/XX/2017* needs to start working on 75 points if they can jack up their points till March/April next and if it gets to July 2018, by when you can increase your points, God forbid, but 80 could well be screaming down on people then. At this rate even NSW wont look in at 70+5 pointers because the moment the movement drops below 15 days, 75+5 are bound to apply for and take up NSW invites. The only other option 70 pointers are left with is to get together and sue the DIBP and take them to task for double invites, and I would advice on-shore applicants with 70 points to give a serious thought about this, especially when DIBP has acknowledged that a problem of double invite remians a sticking point. 

Exactly the same thing with the invites happened in 2015 when 65 points then became the new 60 points, repeated itself last year when 70 points became the new 65 points starting July 2016 and now 75 points seem to have started becoming the new 70 points.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> The movement has dropped from 45 days to 30 and now 20, what next? 15 days!!! I think it is getting very realistically probable to say, anyone with *DoE XX/XX/2017* needs to start working on 75 points if they can jack up their points till March/April next and if it gets to July 2018, by when you can increase your points, God forbid, but 80 could well be screaming down on people then. At this rate even NSW wont look in at 70+5 pointers because the moment the movement drops below 15 days, 75+5 are bound to apply for and take up NSW invites. The only other option 70 pointers are left with is to get together and sue the DIBP and take them to task for double invites, and I would advice on-shore applicants with 70 points to give a serious thought about this, especially when DIBP has acknowledged that a problem of double invite remians a sticking point.
> 
> Exactly the same thing with the invites happened in 2015 when 65 points then became the new 60 points, repeated itself last year when 70 points became the new 65 points starting July 2016 and now 75 points seem to have started becoming the new 70 points.



Finally someone understood the whole game and with this trend 80 points arnt that far away i can see if there will be only 2 terrible rounds the cut offs will easily jump to 80 points.


----------



## Faraz365

Hi newbienz...you mean to say. With 65 for 189. I stand chance for the invite??


----------



## NB

Faraz365 said:


> Hi newbienz...you mean to say. With 65 for 189. I stand chance for the invite??


Sorry wrong initial post
No idea about accountant 
I thought I was posting under general 189 thread

Cheers


----------



## Jerry28

65Points! said:


> The only other option 70 pointers are left with is to get together and sue the DIBP and take them to task for double invites, and I would advice on-shore applicants with 70 points to give a serious thought about this, especially when DIBP has acknowledged that a problem of double invite remians a sticking point.


It's true. Some people here warned me that if the system will get clogged as a result of giving them thousands of 100 pointers per round, they can sue me for making harm for the system . 

And I wonder, why noone is sueing them ? 
They can easily remove all those fakes and multiple EOIs which are also fakes in essence as they will not be used for a PR application. Or they can reissue them. 
If they are removed, then no doubts that genuine applicants will get their invites at 65 or even 60 points again or with 60/65 through NSW nomination if they keep accountants in their SOL this year ! 
Because in f.y. 2015-2016 they castrated the accounting quota to 2525. The PTE sham which gives 79+ points to those with mediocre or "just ok" English and IELTS 6.5ers , was already there . Auditor got closed quickly . Still the queue of 70 pointers moved reasonably and even occasionally it dropped back to 65 . 
Just ponder about how better the things will go if they delete the multiples now , when the quota is 4785 and Auditor is open !
You will not have to struggle fighting against the evil system and will not have to jump over the heads of others and will not be coerced to waste your money . :smile:
When they know about the multiple EOI problem since November 2016, they deprived thousands of people from ,lets say, an average salary in their occupation for the period to now .
Is it possible to sue them if I'm overseas and how to do that?


----------



## diesel7390

blackrider89 said:


> Too optimistic mate. 19-25 August 2017 may be cut off date for 20 September 2017.


that sucks. Do you think most of the 70 pointers from last year (oct 2016 - dec 2016) for accountants may have been cleared by now? As they might have gotten 5 more points by now and would be sitting on 75 points.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Hi all, very happy to inform you all I have received my grant today 

Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!

Cheers!


----------



## blackrider89

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all I have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


How long had you been waiting mate?


----------



## blackrider89

diesel7390 said:


> that sucks. Do you think most of the 70 pointers from last year (oct 2016 - dec 2016) for accountants may have been cleared by now? As they might have gotten 5 more points by now and would be sitting on 75 points.


Some, not most, mate.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

blackrider89 said:


> How long had you been waiting mate?


4 months only. Applied on 22nd April 2017.


----------



## Mir0

Congrats buddy. Have u got any co contact or it was direct grant?


----------



## diesel7390

blackrider89 said:


> Some, not most, mate.


When do you think the 70 pointers will start getting their invites?


----------



## ozlwin

I just passed my PTE 79 the other day. Bad that I didn't send the supporting documents for skill assessment. I just send the documents now and waiting the result. As soon as I receive, I'm thinking to submit EOI with 70 points. I am also on the way to get another 5 points in dec- jan.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated mates.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

U can of course submit ur EoI with the outcomes of skill assessment alone. Nevertheless, U wont get an invite with ur 70 points soon, so early submission of ur EOI is not a great advantage specially that u will get additional 5 very soon. U can submit ur employment for assessment and wait for ur EOI to get updated automatically. Then u can expect an invitation.


ozlwin said:


> I just passed my PTE 79 the other day. Bad that I didn't send the supporting documents for skill assessment. I just send the documents now and waiting the result. As soon as I receive, I'm thinking to submit EOI with 70 points. I am also on the way to get another 5 points in dec- jan.
> 
> Any advice will be greatly appreciated mates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhukaushik

Hi my points are as below.
Accountant management. 

Age -30, education-15, experience-10, pte-10 

Total - 65 +5

EOI submitted on 3rd August.

Can you advise and guide the chances of receiving the invite from nsw and if yes by what time.

Thanks .


----------



## ozlwin

Thanks mate. 

My additional 5 points are from Professional Year not from employment. So It doesn't update automatically right? I have to wait till I get the certificate that I completed the program and update the EOI? Am I correct?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

Madhukaushik said:


> Hi my points are as below.
> Accountant management.
> 
> Age -30, education-15, experience-10, pte-10
> 
> Total - 65 +5
> 
> EOI submitted on 3rd August.
> 
> Can you advise and guide the chances of receiving the invite from nsw and if yes by what time.
> 
> Thanks .


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

Cheers


----------



## Madhukaushik

Thanks for the reply.

Any idea if NSW has started giving invitations this year basis their discretion. 





newbienz said:


> Madhukaushik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi my points are as below.
> Accountant management.
> 
> Age -30, education-15, experience-10, pte-10
> 
> Total - 65 +5
> 
> EOI submitted on 3rd August.
> 
> Can you advise and guide the chances of receiving the invite from nsw and if yes by what time.
> 
> Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## Faraz365

Hi all, even I applied for 190 with 70 points for management account for nsw.can anyone please tell me whether i get invitatiin or do i have to change to other state or finally apply for 489 visa?


----------



## NB

Faraz365 said:


> Hi all, even I applied for 190 with 70 points for management account for nsw.can anyone please tell me whether i get invitatiin or do i have to change to other state or finally apply for 489 visa?


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

If I were you, I would file more separate EOIs for all states sponsoring the code

Whether 489 meets your long term goals or not, only you can decide 

Cheers


----------



## mudradi19

What are the options for 489 visa for management accountant?


----------



## ozlwin

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> If I were you, I would file more separate EOIs for all states sponsoring the code
> 
> Whether 489 meets your long term goals or not, only you can decide
> 
> Cheers


I'm wondering how seperate EOI works. 

Can I submit 189 EOI with 70 points and another EOI for 190 with 75 points? 

Let's say I get invited for 190 and I have 60 days period to decide whether to follow that part or not. Is there any chance I get invitation from 189 if the invitation reach to my queue in the meantime? 

Any effect on my 189 EOI bec of seperate EOI?

Accountant 70 points
Skill select assessment waiting
Age 30
English 20
Education 15 +5


----------



## NB

ozlwin said:


> I'm wondering how seperate EOI works.
> 
> Can I submit 189 EOI with 70 points and another EOI for 190 with 75 points?
> 
> Let's say I get invited for 190 and I have 60 days period to decide whether to follow that part or not. Is there any chance I get invitation from 189 if the invitation reach to my queue in the meantime?
> 
> Any effect on my 189 EOI bec of seperate EOI?
> 
> Accountant 70 points
> Skill select assessment waiting
> Age 30
> English 20
> Education 15 +5


It's morally wrong to block invites by having multiple EOIs, but the system allows it

Even if you have the 190 invite, as the 189 EOI is separate, it will participate in the rounds, and should you come to the top of the queue, would get invited under 189 also

So yes you can have 2 invites from which you can decide to proceed under which

Cheers


----------



## diesel7390

ozlwin said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> If I were you, I would file more separate EOIs for all states sponsoring the code
> 
> Whether 489 meets your long term goals or not, only you can decide
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering how seperate EOI works.
> 
> Can I submit 189 EOI with 70 points and another EOI for 190 with 75 points?
> 
> Let's say I get invited for 190 and I have 60 days period to decide whether to follow that part or not. Is there any chance I get invitation from 189 if the invitation reach to my queue in the meantime?
> 
> Any effect on my 189 EOI bec of seperate EOI?
> 
> Accountant 70 points
> Skill select assessment waiting
> Age 30
> English 20
> Education 15 +5
Click to expand...


You get 14 days only to submit your documents for the 190 visa to your nominated state.


----------



## Chaingang04

i have applied eoi on last april 7 2017 by myself for accounting with 70 points...i am just wondering if it is possible to get invitation with 70 points...i just want to know your views...Thank you and increased from 1000 to 1750 per rounds..will it affect accounting or not..will it increase accounting from 239 per invitation or not.....


----------



## karizma360

I'm trying to access skillselect and it is showing me"401 unauthorized access". You do not have permission to the requested resource.

Has anyone ever saw this error message?


----------



## Welshtone

Chaingang04 said:


> i have applied eoi on last april 7 2017 by myself for accounting with 70 points...i am just wondering if it is possible to get invitation with 70 points...i just want to know your views...Thank you and increased from 1000 to 1750 per rounds..will it affect accounting or not..will it increase accounting from 239 per invitation or not.....


Hi

the increase from 1000 to 1750 has no effect whatsoever on invitation prospects of an Accountant or Auditor EOI. Their only restriction is the 239 invites per round - not helped by multiple EOIs causing multiple Second Invites etc.

Now that the Non pros are sorted with the increase to 1750, and the other 6 Pro rata occupation are now easier to predict, I will try and get a handle on the 70 point Accountant situation, but it looks totally infected with multiple EOIs and double invites - to the extent that maybe only one third of the 239 invitations actually get a visa lodged.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Lyonpark

karizma360 said:


> I'm trying to access skillselect and it is showing me"401 unauthorized access". You do not have permission to the requested resource.
> 
> Has anyone ever saw this error message?



Yes I am seeing that issue


----------



## Welshtone

OK

I have had a crack at analysing the Accountants and it may not be as bad as I first thought:


Let’s look at some historical figures for the 70 pointers. From invitation round 1st September 2016 to invitation round 15th February 2017 (when the quota was 98 per round), the 70 point DOE moved 27 days – that is 27 days in nearly 6 months. Nearer the end of that period, the DOE was not moving and even went backwards – so we can assume that about 100 EOIs at 75 and above were going onto the system every fortnight around February 2017 moving forwards.

With the double round (196 invites) on 1st March 2017, it moved the 70 point DOE 2 weeks -so about 100 per fortnight being added at 75 and above and about 100 backlog on 70 points being invited - this backlog was from September 2016 lodged EOIs.

So the final invitation for an Accountant at 75 points was DOE 29th March 2017. By 12th July 2017, there would be about 750 EOIs at 75 and above – maybe 600 at 75 and 150 at 80+

So the first round on 12th July 2017, of 239, would take all the 80 pointers and about 90 of the 75 backlog – so we would expect the 75 point backlog to move about a little less than 2 weeks to about 10th April.

The 12th July results had DOE for 75 points at 12th April 2017 – so everything looked to make sense at that stage. The prediction for 26th July 2017 would be say 20 X 80 pointers and above and about 219 going to the 75 point backlog to move it about 4 weeks to 10th May 2017.

The 26th July results had DOE for 75 points at 26th May 2017 – so a big drop of 75 and above EOIs going onto the system for April/May 2017. Maybe it had closed off for the year so people thought no more invites until July 2017, no hurry to sit the new PTE until June ? who knows? So this drop off in April/May could explain the big increase for June/July ?

So keeping with the original trend of about 100 X 75 and above, EOIs joining the system each fortnight and a 75 point backlog of about 100 per fortnight:

The prediction for 9th August 2017 would be for 75 point DOE to move another 4 weeks to about 7th June 2017. 

The actual DOE for 9th August was 24th June 2017.

The Prediction for 23rd August 2017 would be for 75 point DOE to be about 5th July 2017. 

The actual DOE was 14th July 2017.

6th September 2017 prediction would be 2nd August 2017

20th September 2017 prediction would be 31st August 2017

4th October 2017 prediction would be 28th September 2017

18th October 2017 prediction would be to hit the 70 pointers at last.

So to me, the Accounting invites are slightly ahead of trend but I think everyone just got over optimistic with the huge jump with the results of 26th July 2017

Things seem to have settled back now with the last two invites moving the 75 point DOE 29 days and 20 days.

I would expect the DOE to be about 20 days or more for 6th September 2017 but the 20th September 2017 could be a disappointment as the huge number of 80 pointers (and the few 75 pointers) invited on 12th July 2017, would have their 60 day suspension lifted on 10th September 2017, if no visas were lodged – so the 20th September round will be affected by these double invites and so will future rounds (maybe not so much as the 20th September round as there were so many 80 pointers invited on 12th July 2017).

So I do not subscribe to the conspiracy theory with Accountants - when you analyse the figures, they seem to be within normal bounds.

Looking further ahead for the 70 pointers, I think 239 is going to be close to the number that lodge each fortnight at 70 and above. So let’s say we start inviting the 70 pointers in late October, we will be looking at a 1 year wait on 70 points, or maybe a 1 year and 1 month wait if it happens in November. 

With the 2 weeks of 70 pointers being cleared each week, the wait for the 70 pointers would remain fairly constant. So if it turns out to be a 1 year constant wait, then those who have lodged 70 point EOI before early April 2017, may just get invited his year. If it is a 13 month wait, then those who lodged 70 point EOI by early March 2017 may just get invited this year.

So I am saying there is some hope for those with 70 point Accountant EOIs lodged October 2016 to April 2017, but this is all theoretical and is my first proper look at the Accountants - but until you get an invite, don't pass over a chance to get your points to 75 or above by March 2018, as that would virtually guarantee an invite in that last round of April, unless too many of you left it to the last minute 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Gunner14

Welshtone said:


> OK
> 
> I have had a crack at analysing the Accountants and it may not be as bad as I first thought:
> 
> 
> Let’s look at some historical figures for the 70 pointers. From invitation round 1st September 2016 to invitation round 15th February 2017 (when the quota was 98 per round), the 70 point DOE moved 27 days – that is 27 days in nearly 6 months. Nearer the end of that period, the DOE was not moving and even went backwards – so we can assume that about 100 EOIs at 75 and above were going onto the system every fortnight around February 2017 moving forwards.
> 
> With the double round (196 invites) on 1st March 2017, it moved the 70 point DOE 2 weeks -so about 100 per fortnight being added at 75 and above and about 100 backlog on 70 points being invited - this backlog was from September 2016 lodged EOIs.
> 
> So the final invitation for an Accountant at 75 points was DOE 29th March 2017. By 12th July 2017, there would be about 750 EOIs at 75 and above – maybe 600 at 75 and 150 at 80+
> 
> So the first round on 12th July 2017, of 239, would take all the 80 pointers and about 90 of the 75 backlog – so we would expect the 75 point backlog to move about a little less than 2 weeks to about 10th April.
> 
> The 12th July results had DOE for 75 points at 12th April 2017 – so everything looked to make sense at that stage. The prediction for 26th July 2017 would be say 20 X 80 pointers and above and about 219 going to the 75 point backlog to move it about 4 weeks to 10th May 2017.
> 
> The 26th July results had DOE for 75 points at 26th May 2017 – so a big drop of 75 and above EOIs going onto the system for April/May 2017. Maybe it had closed off for the year so people thought no more invites until July 2017, no hurry to sit the new PTE until June ? who knows? So this drop off in April/May could explain the big increase for June/July ?
> 
> So keeping with the original trend of about 100 X 75 and above, EOIs joining the system each fortnight and a 75 point backlog of about 100 per fortnight:
> 
> The prediction for 9th August 2017 would be for 75 point DOE to move another 4 weeks to about 7th June 2017.
> 
> The actual DOE for 9th August was 24th June 2017.
> 
> The Prediction for 23rd August 2017 would be for 75 point DOE to be about 5th July 2017.
> 
> The actual DOE was 14th July 2017.
> 
> 6th September 2017 prediction would be 2nd August 2017
> 
> 20th September 2017 prediction would be 31st August 2017
> 
> 4th October 2017 prediction would be 28th September 2017
> 
> 18th October 2017 prediction would be to hit the 70 pointers at last.
> 
> So to me, the Accounting invites are slightly ahead of trend but I think everyone just got over optimistic with the huge jump with the results of 26th July 2017
> 
> Things seem to have settled back now with the last two invites moving the 75 point DOE 29 days and 20 days.
> 
> I would expect the DOE to be about 20 days or more for 6th September 2017 but the 20th September 2017 could be a disappointment as the huge number of 80 pointers (and the few 75 pointers) invited on 12th July 2017, would have their 60 day suspension lifted on 10th September 2017, if no visas were lodged – so the 20th September round will be affected by these double invites and so will future rounds (maybe not so much as the 20th September round as there were so many 80 pointers invited on 12th July 2017).
> 
> So I do not subscribe to the conspiracy theory with Accountants - when you analyse the figures, they seem to be within normal bounds.
> 
> Looking further ahead for the 70 pointers, I think 239 is going to be close to the number that lodge each fortnight at 70 and above. So let’s say we start inviting the 70 pointers in late October, we will be looking at a 1 year wait on 70 points, or maybe a 1 year and 1 month wait if it happens in November.
> 
> With the 2 weeks of 70 pointers being cleared each week, the wait for the 70 pointers would remain fairly constant. So if it turns out to be a 1 year constant wait, then those who have lodged 70 point EOI before early April 2017, may just get invited his year. If it is a 13 month wait, then those who lodged 70 point EOI by early March 2017 may just get invited this year.
> 
> So I am saying there is some hope for those with 70 point Accountant EOIs lodged October 2016 to April 2017, but this is all theoretical and is my first proper look at the Accountants - but until you get an invite, don't pass over a chance to get your points to 75 or above by March 2018, as that would virtually guarantee an invite in that last round of April, unless too many of you left it to the last minute
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony



Hi tony, 
I was eagerly waiting for your response on the current situation, and thank you for a detailed analysis. Considering that on shore applicants can not increase point via naati until 2018 . I was wondering what is the prediction for 70 points eoi DOE 18 march 2017. I would really appreciate your input. Thank you


----------



## Welshtone

Gunner14 said:


> Hi tony,
> I was eagerly waiting for your response on the current situation, and thank you for a detailed analysis. Considering that on shore applicants can not increase point via naati until 2018 . I was wondering what is the prediction for 70 points eoi DOE 18 march 2017. I would really appreciate your input. Thank you


My best guess, at this early (premature) stage, is that you could be lucky by the final invitation round of April 2018 

Regards

tony


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like with D.O.E of 6/6/2017 with 70 points I could only hope NSW 190 by end of this FY. 

Tony, do you think 70 pointers with superior English have any chance for NSW 190 this FY either in Accounting or External Auditor. I am worried at some stage NSW is also gonna follow other states and make work experience mandatory for 190 in these occupations. 



Welshtone said:


> Gunner14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi tony,
> I was eagerly waiting for your response on the current situation, and thank you for a detailed analysis. Considering that on shore applicants can not increase point via naati until 2018 . I was wondering what is the prediction for 70 points eoi DOE 18 march 2017. I would really appreciate your input. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best guess, at this early (premature) stage, is that you could be lucky by the final invitation round of April 2018
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony
Click to expand...


----------



## Welshtone

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like with D.O.E of 6/6/2017 with 70 points I could only hope NSW 190 by end of this FY.
> 
> Tony, do you think 70 pointers with superior English have any chance for NSW 190 this FY either in Accounting or External Auditor. I am worried at some stage NSW is also gonna follow other states and make work experience mandatory for 190 in these occupations.


I don't pay much attention to NSW 190 and just advise people that it is a lotto and you have to be in it, to win it. But I thought they always wanted Superior plus some work experience. 

Tony


----------



## blackrider89

diesel7390 said:


> When do you think the 70 pointers will start getting their invites?


End of this calendar year, in Nov or Dec.


----------



## diesel7390

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like with D.O.E of 6/6/2017 with 70 points I could only hope NSW 190 by end of this FY.
> 
> Tony, do you think 70 pointers with superior English have any chance for NSW 190 this FY either in Accounting or External Auditor. I am worried at some stage NSW is also gonna follow other states and make work experience mandatory for 190 in these occupations.


Has NSW even started sending out invites to Accountants? Whenever that happens, it will ease of the load on 189 Accountants.


----------



## asadkhalid

diesel7390 said:


> Has NSW even started sending out invites to Accountants? Whenever that happens, it will ease of the load on 189 Accountants.




We all are waiting for the 190 invites to start rolling out. Have they forgotten us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlovekambo

I think DIBP should charge money let's say $500 to submit an EOI for pro rata occupations. Which will we refundable(or can be use as a part of application fee) once invitation is accepted or EOI withdrawn but not if invitation is not accepted. That way they can control one user multiple EOI's or double invitation issue.


----------



## NB

Gurlovekambo said:


> I think DIBP should charge money let's say $500 to submit an EOI for pro rata occupations. Which will we refundable(or can be use as a part of application fee) once invitation is accepted or EOI withdrawn but not if invitation is not accepted. That way they can control one user multiple EOI's or double invitation issue.


It's really a good idea

Maybe DIBP will implement it in the future 

Cheers


----------



## blackrider89

Gurlovekambo said:


> I think DIBP should charge money let's say $500 to submit an EOI for pro rata occupations. Which will we refundable(or can be use as a part of application fee) once invitation is accepted or EOI withdrawn but not if invitation is not accepted. That way they can control one user multiple EOI's or double invitation issue.


Was talking about that long time ago and nothing would happen then...


----------



## sidcannon

Yeah pretty good idea. At the moment it seems like a simulation game more than an immigration system 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

sidcannon said:


> Yeah pretty good idea. At the moment it seems like a simulation game more than an immigration system
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


There is a massive overhaul of the entire visa process being planned

I am sure this multiple EOI disease would also be plugged during the exercise 

Cheers


----------



## Mir0

newbienz said:


> There is a massive overhaul of the entire visa process being planned
> 
> I am sure this multiple EOI disease would also be plugged during the exercise
> 
> Cheers




Can u please elaborate a bit on this regard?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

newbienz said:


> There is a massive overhaul of the entire visa process being planned
> 
> I am sure this multiple EOI disease would also be plugged during the exercise
> 
> Cheers




Source?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abood

newbienz said:


> There is a massive overhaul of the entire visa process being planned
> 
> I am sure this multiple EOI disease would also be plugged during the exercise
> 
> Cheers




There is an overhaul, but not for EOI. Multiple EOI will continue as nothing has been introduced to remedy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyonpark

Hi I'm a silent follower. I turned 25 yesterday that means I can update my EOI for accounting by 5 points. Just wondering if I have to physically log in and update my EOI or does the point update by itself with change of age? 
The reason is ask this is because I am unable to log in, it shows the 401 error. 
Please help! 
Thanks


----------



## Mir0

Lyonpark said:


> Hi I'm a silent follower. I turned 25 yesterday that means I can update my EOI for accounting by 5 points. Just wondering if I have to physically log in and update my EOI or does the point update by itself with change of age?
> The reason is ask this is because I am unable to log in, it shows the 401 error.
> Please help!
> Thanks




Age will get updated automatically.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Abood said:


> There is an overhaul, but not for EOI. Multiple EOI will continue as nothing has been introduced to remedy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What will be updated Abood, please give more information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybne

Iscah: 189 invitation – September 2017 estimates
When will I get my 189 invitation - September 2017 estimates - Iscah


----------



## Welshtone

Lyonpark said:


> Hi I'm a silent follower. I turned 25 yesterday that means I can update my EOI for accounting by 5 points. Just wondering if I have to physically log in and update my EOI or does the point update by itself with change of age?
> The reason is ask this is because I am unable to log in, it shows the 401 error.
> Please help!
> Thanks


Hi Lyonpark

EOI's only have 2 year validity so I always advise to put in new EOI on your birthday and cancel the old EOI - that way you have new 2 year validity on your new EOI in case the waiting period for an invite drags on.

Regards

Tony


----------



## sumitsagar

i thought the 2 years validity of eoi restarts from the date the points are increased.


Welshtone said:


> Hi Lyonpark
> 
> EOI's only have 2 year validity so I always advise to put in new EOI on your birthday and cancel the old EOI - that way you have new 2 year validity on your new EOI in case the waiting period for an invite drags on.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## karizma360

When did NSW started sending out invites for 190 last 2016-2017 FY? Was it this late? September's already up and signs of 190 invites!! I hope they at least start sending invites before Dec 2017.


----------



## Welshtone

sumitsagar said:


> i thought the 2 years validity of eoi restarts from the date the points are increased.


"on your birthday" ? what was I talking about there ??? I mean when you increase your points - put new EOI - don't update. EOI is 2 year validity from Creation - 2 years does not reset when you update points

Regards

tony


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks for Info.


Welshtone said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought the 2 years validity of eoi restarts from the date the points are increased.
> 
> 
> 
> "on your birthday" ? what was I talking about there ??? I mean when you increase your points - put new EOI - don't update. EOI is 2 year validity from Creation - 2 years does not reset when you update points
> 
> Regards
> 
> tony
Click to expand...


----------



## jpcoke90

Hey guys, quick question!
My PTE score expires in July 2018 and I'm pretty sure I will not be able to get an invitation by then as I'm sitting on 70points with DOE in July 2017.  Was just wondering if I do another test before its expiry and get the same results (superior english), will I able to maintain the 20 points with same the DOE or will my DOE change to the date that I upload my new results?

Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## NB

jpcoke90 said:


> Hey guys, quick question!
> My PTE score expires in July 2018 and I'm pretty sure I will not be able to get an invitation by then as I'm sitting on 70points with DOE in July 2017.  Was just wondering if I do another test before its expiry and get the same results (superior english), will I able to maintain the 20 points with same the DOE or will my DOE change to the date that I upload my new results?
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated!


I hope you are aware that although PTEA says that their results are valid for only 2 years, DIBp accepts results till 3 years

Cheers


----------



## jpcoke90

newbienz said:


> I hope you are aware that although PTEA says that their results are valid for only 2 years, DIBp accepts results till 3 years
> 
> Cheers


oh thats great! thanks for your help!


----------



## sumitsagar

say you get invited within 3 years of pte expiry and lodge a visa application. But PTE scores expire during the visa processing time.do you need to sit another test to get visa granted.


----------



## NB

sumitsagar said:


> say you get invited within 3 years of pte expiry and lodge a visa application. But PTE scores expire during the visa processing time.do you need to sit another test to get visa granted.


Your PTE score should be valid on the day of the invite
If it expires after that, no problem
You don't have to sit for tests again

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

thanks for the information.


----------



## thapa.aashik

Hi all,

Is next invitation round tomorrow - 6 September 2017 ?

______________________
221111 General Accountant
*
EOI Lodged : 21st July 2017*

Age : 30
PTE : 20
Study : 20 
Prof. Year : 5

189 applied : 75 points


----------



## sumitsagar

Tonight mate just after 2400 hours.


thapa.aashik said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is next invitation round tomorrow - 6 September 2017 ?
> 
> ______________________
> 221111 General Accountant
> *
> EOI Lodged : 21st July 2017*
> 
> Age : 30
> PTE : 20
> Study : 20
> Prof. Year : 5
> 
> 189 applied : 75 points


----------



## Alvinia

Hi all, sorry a bit off topic here.
My friend is about to finished her diploma study here in Sydney.
Do you think it is a good idea for her to further her study with bachelor of acct?
She is 20yrs old, i think she has low chance to get PR.
Any recommendations of what she should be studying with higher chance to secure PR?
Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

I would stay away from Accounting and I.T courses. Nursing is the best bet and good prospects of employment. 



Alvinia said:


> Hi all, sorry a bit off topic here.
> My friend is about to finished her diploma study here in Sydney.
> Do you think it is a good idea for her to further her study with bachelor of acct?
> She is 20yrs old, i think she has low chance to get PR.
> Any recommendations of what she should be studying with higher chance to secure PR?
> Thanks


----------



## asadkhalid

One hour to go? Right?
Who's expecting an invite in this round? Please raise your hands!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Accountant July 28 75 points invite reported on 189 thread.


----------



## asadkhalid

Great! Keep us posted if any other news comes. Its strange there is no activity on this thread today.


----------



## asadkhalid

Accountant Aug 3rd reported in 189 thread.


----------



## Sd1982

Invited. DOE 19/7/2017

Thank God for this. Thanks to everyone here who told me the hard reality rather than paint a pretty picture.


----------



## asadkhalid

Sd1982 said:


> Invited. DOE 19/7/2017
> 
> Thank God for this. Thanks to everyone here who told me the hard reality rather than paint a pretty picture.


Congrats!


----------



## Darshana

asadkhalid said:


> Accountant Aug 3rd reported in 189 thread.


That's great!!


----------



## lauralau88

asadkhalid said:


> Accountant Aug 3rd reported in 189 thread.


You r 75 or 80?


----------



## sadduaks

Guys got my grant today Alhamdolillah


----------



## asadkhalid

lauralau88 said:


> You r 75 or 80?




It wasn't me. Someone in the 189 thread on this forum reported an invite at 75 points DoE Aug 3rd. You can check him on immitracker aswell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

sadduaks said:


> Guys got my grant today Alhamdolillah




Alhamdullah, congrats bro. When did u lodge ur visa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks

Mir0 said:


> Alhamdullah, congrats bro. When did u lodge ur visa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother, i lodged my visa 189 on 17 March 2017


----------



## Gunner14

Guys you reckon if a 70 pointer would've got an invite or I'm just being too optimistic Lol


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like 3 weeks movement. With cutoff of 75.


----------



## asadkhalid

Gunner14 said:


> Guys you reckon if a 70 pointer would've got an invite or I'm just being too optimistic Lol




Too optimistic for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresythe

Sd1982 said:


> Invited. DOE 19/7/2017
> 
> Thank God for this. Thanks to everyone here who told me the hard reality rather than paint a pretty picture.


Congrats!
Invite for 189 OR 190? just to be sure I understand.


----------



## NAVK

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like 3 weeks movement. With cutoff of 75.


If it is only a 3 weeks movement then the cutoff will come down to 70 by October 2nd round or November 1st round


----------



## m.hassan

Got the Invite!!! Thank God!!

Eoi initially submitted 1/5/17 (with 70pts)
Eoi updated 23/7/17 (with 75pts)


----------



## Gurlovekambo

Hi everyone,

I have made an excel file (goo.gl/N7Kqvv)to calculate when can people with 70 point expect invitation. Please feel free to share.

As per analyst:-

2nd invitation round of Dec will come down to 70 and will have 1917 seats left by the time.


----------



## Darshana

Hi all, does anyone know what kind of tasks are involved under the financial analyst specialization of the general accountant job code? Basically want to try and compare if my job profile fits so that I don't waste money on the assessment if it doesn't (I believe it is a long shot... Hence asking)


----------



## Sanjay8789

guys, do you think the cut off will go back to the 60s again?


----------



## Darshana

Sanjay8789 said:


> guys, do you think the cut off will go back to the 60s again?


60s extremely unlikely... 70s yes


----------



## 65Points!

There are 2 cut-offs for 5th August that I have come across, so tentatively the cut-off date this round could well be between 6-7 August which suggests a movement of 23/24 days which is a zillion times better than 20 days movement last round and with 30 days backlog and around 8-10 days excess movement every round, November could well bring good news for 70 pointers or worst to worst December, but I am putting my bets on November conditional that the current trend of 25 odd days movement continues. Not bad at all among all the doom and gloom stories doing rounds.


----------



## KKlife

65Points! said:


> There are 2 cut-offs for 5th August that I have come across, so tentatively the cut-off date this round could well be between 6-7 August which suggests a movement of 23/24 days which is a zillion times better than 20 days movement last round and with 30 days backlog and around 8-10 days excess movement every round, November could well bring good news for 70 pointers or worst to worst December, but I am putting my bets on November conditional that the current trend of 25 odd days movement continues. Not bad at all among all the doom and gloom stories doing rounds.


You honestly hope that things will get better ? If I were 70 point right now regardless of the DOE, I will focus on increasing my point in any way possible. All i know is a big group NAATI, Spouse, Work Experience claimers are popping out in December and January 2018. By then. These people will join with graduates from December as well. And , this cycle is repeat itself again and again. 

Plus, Is it not obvious where the quota has doubled, and yet the movement slowed down ? I was in 65/70 position before, and I have given up hoping this crazy system would somehow pity my struggle. Never once in these past 2 year ors so since the last change on accountant quota in 2015 that DIBP ever failed to surprise us. And, 99% of the time was bad news. Even when the cutoff does come down to 70s, how many days do you think it will move?

I personally gave up my full time work for 6 months to attend NAATI course. And continued working at a low paid tax firm for 3 years experience claims. After nearly 9 months i increased my point to 75 in June 2017, and received my invitation in August 2017. I believe everyone here sacrifice something/everything in one way or other. I don't mean to discourage anyone, but this is the reality. Please guys, do not make the same mistake I did two years before. I waited and waited for miracle that are not there to begin with. Just grab any opportunity available to you. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## sidcannon

KKlife said:


> You honestly hope that things will get better ? If I were 70 point right now regardless of the DOE, I will focus on increasing my point in any way possible. All i know is a big group NAATI, Spouse, Work Experience claimers are popping out in December and January 2018. By then. These people will join with graduates from December as well. And , this cycle is repeat itself again and again.
> 
> Plus, Is it not obvious where the quota has doubled, and yet the movement slowed down ? I was in 65/70 position before, and I have given up hoping this crazy system would somehow pity my struggle. Never once in these past 2 year ors so since the last change on accountant quota in 2015 that DIBP ever failed to surprise us. And, 99% of the time was bad news. Even when the cutoff does come down to 70s, how many days do you think it will move?
> 
> I personally gave up my full time work for 6 months to attend NAATI course. And continued working at a low paid tax firm for 3 years experience claims. After nearly 9 months i increased my point to 75 in June 2017, and received my invitation in August 2017. I believe everyone here sacrifice something/everything in one way or other. I don't mean to discourage anyone, but this is the reality. Please guys, do not make the same mistake I did two years before. I waited and waited for miracle that are not there to begin with. Just grab any opportunity available to you. :sad::sad::sad:


Are you Rab Nawaz in disguise?  

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Sanjay8789 said:


> guys, do you think the cut off will go back to the 60s again?


70s maybe.

60 never. Only when they abolish PTE...


----------



## asadkhalid

sidcannon said:


> Are you Rab Nawaz in disguise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


LMAO!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay8789

Would Accountant still be in the SOL next year? or do you guys think it will be removed?


----------



## asadkhalid

Sanjay8789 said:


> Would Accountant still be in the SOL next year? or do you guys think it will be removed?


No one knows. IMO, it might stay. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidcannon

asadkhalid said:


> No one knows. IMO, it might stay.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Don't think the IT and Accounting occupations will be removed any time soon. 

Can't wait for 80 point cutoffs next year when I reach 75...

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Sanjay8789 said:


> guys, do you think the cut off will go back to the 60s again?


Extremely impossible. Maybe in 2045? Who knows. Could be in 2050! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## KKlife

Of course not. But if you think I sound like Rab Nawaz, I guess me and Rab are sharing the same mindset. In fact, I believe I have the most right to talk about this topic as I am the unlucky few batch of people in second half of 2015 round aka the last round of the 60s.

Can you imagine two whole years of hopeless hoping that things will get better? Never once it actually good news including this year double quota. To me, it is not the DIBP that hurting me but the hoping attitude I have that put me in this depression state. So, last year I told myself to stop dreaming and hoping something good would happen out of nowhere. I made my decision to increase my point by 10 point in 9 months. (Eg work experience and NAATI). And, i am now proud to say that I did it. And that is what matter the most. Someone once told me, result is not important, the process is. Now, I will say the result is most important. Process is nothing when you don't get your invitation.


----------



## Sanjay8789

Do you guys think, Accountant would be removed from SOL next year?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sanjay8789 said:


> Do you guys think, Accountant would be removed from SOL next year?


It will be never removed even in 2080 nobody will slaughter a hen who lays 
100 gold eggs a day.


----------



## Millenia

KKlife said:


> You honestly hope that things will get better ? If I were 70 point right now regardless of the DOE, I will focus on increasing my point in any way possible. All i know is a big group NAATI, Spouse, Work Experience claimers are popping out in December and January 2018. By then. These people will join with graduates from December as well. And , this cycle is repeat itself again and again.
> 
> Plus, Is it not obvious where the quota has doubled, and yet the movement slowed down ? I was in 65/70 position before, and I have given up hoping this crazy system would somehow pity my struggle. Never once in these past 2 year ors so since the last change on accountant quota in 2015 that DIBP ever failed to surprise us. And, 99% of the time was bad news. Even when the cutoff does come down to 70s, how many days do you think it will move?
> 
> I personally gave up my full time work for 6 months to attend NAATI course. And continued working at a low paid tax firm for 3 years experience claims. After nearly 9 months i increased my point to 75 in June 2017, and received my invitation in August 2017. I believe everyone here sacrifice something/everything in one way or other. I don't mean to discourage anyone, but this is the reality. Please guys, do not make the same mistake I did two years before. I waited and waited for miracle that are not there to begin with. Just grab any opportunity available to you. :sad::sad::sad:


It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points. What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?What if spouse can't help you with points?? Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!


----------



## sidcannon

Millenia said:


> It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points. What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?What if spouse can't help you with points?? Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!


Exactly. Here's to the truly stuck!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

65Points! said:


> There are 2 cut-offs for 5th August that I have come across, so tentatively the cut-off date this round could well be between 6-7 August which suggests a movement of 23/24 days which is a zillion times better than 20 days movement last round and with 30 days backlog and around 8-10 days excess movement every round, November could well bring good news for 70 pointers or worst to worst December, but I am putting my bets on November conditional that the current trend of 25 odd days movement continues. Not bad at all among all the doom and gloom stories doing rounds.


I just confirmed 75 point invite for 5th August also - I reckon November too for 70 pointers

Tony


----------



## blackrider89

Welshtone said:


> I just confirmed 75 point invite for 5th August also - I reckon November too for 70 pointers
> 
> Tony


2nd round of November or Dec's first round, depending on NSW Nomination.


----------



## handyjohn

So if it starts from December, how long it can go till April 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

handyjohn said:


> So if it starts from December, how long it can go till April 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Lets hope most of the 70 pointers have upgraded and NSW starts inviting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

Millenia said:


> It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points. What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?What if spouse can't help you with points?? Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!


Very well said. It is especially true for those who have never ever studied in Oz.


----------



## KKlife

Millenia said:


> It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points. What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?What if spouse can't help you with points?? Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!


Thank for taking your precious time replying my comment. Let me comment on each of your queries according

*It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points.* [/B]

It is not easy for me my dear friend. I work extremely hard both study and work to pay off any expenses along the way of increasing my point. Like everyone in this Forum, we spent thousand and thousand of hard earned money to get to where we are now. Lucky is never part of the factor here. In australia, the strongest stays. In fact, this apply to anywhere in the World.


*What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?*

My friend. If you can not speak the MAIN language, you have no advantage over other. Then, why can you get more point than other? This is just a simple fact. 

No one tell you to go for external exam from NAATI at all. As we all know the passing rate is 20-30% which i personally think is ridiculous. But you do go for external, then deal with the high difficulty and high failing rate. 

And, Yes.I took NAATI Mandarin - English to gain the extra 5 point. But do you think it is easy to pass? The passing rate is only 50% in my class and i cleared only at my re-assessment aka third marker. In additional to that, Although Mandarin is my mother tongue, I seldom speak the language since I arrived in Australia 7 years ago. To make things worse, I don't have Mandarin lesson since I was in secondary school. Mandarin was never my specialty to begin with. 


*What if spouse can't help you with points?? *
you got me on this. In fact, I am the unlucky few based on you. My spouse can;t help me with the extra 5 point. But, I never ever worry at all. I know that was my choice. 


*Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). *
My friend. Even a local finds it hard to land a full time job in Accounting. Left alone someone without a PR (me) and fresh graduate (3 and a half year ago). I have gone through so much to work at the office I am right now. The stupid training fee, long hour study and low pays is everything i got for the past three years. You get what you work for. It is that simple. No pain No gain. To top it up more,I worked on 3 months internship at the start too. And guess what, it is infamous non paid work. 

*Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. *
Guess what. I didn't studied in regional area too. And Guess what. I didn't claim PY point too. I guess I am the unlucky few again.

*So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality![/quote]*
I guess you are right for those who have no option to increase point. You can ONLY wait and hope. But to me, you are merely stating the FACT.

The reality is thousand of people onshore and offshore are trying all type of ways to increase the mark. Sacrificing money and time to do so. To my best knowledge, they deserve more to migrate to Australia. They work for it. They support the economy in Australia. They paid tax for the government. How can you expect to benefit the Australian society when you can not speak the MAIN language (NAATI, other tha English); when your spouse skill is not needed in Australia (spouse point); when you have zero experience in your occupation. This is the REALITY.


----------



## jjjaaaun

Hi everyone, 
what's your opinion on the latest EOI dat for 221111 that would be invited in the current financial year?
I'll share mine first based on my calculations : 10/5/2017.


----------



## jjjaaaun

I couldn't delete or edit my previous post because I am a newbie..
What I meant in my previous post was
the latest DOE for 221111 for 70 points that would be invited in the current financial year.


----------



## Gunner14

Millenia said:


> It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points. What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?What if spouse can't help you with points?? Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!



Well said !

Everyone is living a life with different set of circumstances. For instance I just had an open spine surgery, does that mean I should give a naati exam on a stretcher? and also there are no naati exams before 2018 for on shore ppl! plus I'm not married. Doest that mean i should get marry just to claim spouse points?

I have studied in since i was in secondary grad, obviously I understand the Australian culture. I have been working in Straya since I was last 7 years , obviously I have contributed my share of taxes and obviously I'm competent in language. 

The point is every is living a different life and I'm sure everyone has done what they can do to claim their points. If someone has managed to score more points than others its good for them, That does not mean they can pass a prejudice on others stating that they have not work hard enough or they are by anyway less deserving. Instead, I think we should respect everyones effort to achieve the Strayan dream as I'm sure everyone on this forum is competent enough to offer something positive to the Australian economy !!


----------



## KKlife

Gunner14 said:


> Well said !
> 
> Everyone is living a life with different set of circumstances. For instance I just had an open spine surgery, does that mean I should give a naati exam on a stretcher? and also there are no naati exams before 2018 for on shore ppl! plus I'm not married. Doest that mean i should get marry just to claim spouse points?
> 
> I have studied in since i was in secondary grad, obviously I understand the Australian culture. I have been working in Straya since I was last 7 years , obviously I have contributed my share of taxes and obviously I'm competent in language.
> 
> The point is every is living a different life and I'm sure everyone has done what they can do to claim their points. If someone has managed to score more points than others its good for them, That does not mean they can pass a prejudice on others stating that they have not work hard enough or they are by anyway less deserving. Instead, I think we should respect everyones effort to achieve the Strayan dream as I'm sure everyone on this forum is competent enough to offer something positive to the Australian economy !!


Mate. You don't seem to get the point I am trying to make here. Yes. Everyone is living on a different life. And yes. Everyone has their own problem to deal with just like you and me. I truly respect you on that. But you my friend should also respect that fact that I am trying to warn those who still have option to increase their point. Stop them from the hoping things will get better. I can tell you these group of people I am talking about are the majority still. Take you as an example, Naati Acrreditation course is still available until end of this year. New classes are open every months.

As a silent reader of this forum for the past two years, the forum has given me lots of HOPE. But most of them are false hope. I must put a disclaimer here, you guys did a great job offering help to other. But the whole EOI round cutoff will out of your control. Things like "they will double the quota". Yes they did. but looks what happening now. It is worse than last year. Also thing like "they will drop the cutoff to 70s". Again, most forecast that 70s cutoff in September, now they said in Nov/Dec. Guess what will happen in November.

I really hope that there were someone tell me these truth two years ago.


----------



## Welshtone

jjjaaaun said:


> I couldn't delete or edit my previous post because I am a newbie..
> What I meant in my previous post was
> the latest DOE for 221111 for 70 points that would be invited in the current financial year.


My pessimistic guess would be early April 2017. But we may find that the 70 pointers left in the system from say October 2016 to April 2017 are less than are going onto the system at 75 points currently - so hopefully we will be surprised by the speed at which the 70 pointers go, when they eventually get going

Regards

Tony


----------



## Rab nawaz

Welshtone said:


> My pessimistic guess would be early April 2017. But we may find that the 70 pointers left in the system from say October 2016 to April 2017 are less than are going onto the system at 75 points currently - so hopefully we will be surprised by the speed at which the 70 pointers go, when they eventually get going
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


I will prefer to believe in aliens life compare to this theory.


----------



## Millenia

Gunner14 said:


> Well said !
> 
> Everyone is living a life with different set of circumstances. For instance I just had an open spine surgery, does that mean I should give a naati exam on a stretcher? and also there are no naati exams before 2018 for on shore ppl! plus I'm not married. Doest that mean i should get marry just to claim spouse points?
> 
> I have studied in since i was in secondary grad, obviously I understand the Australian culture. I have been working in Straya since I was last 7 years , obviously I have contributed my share of taxes and obviously I'm competent in language.
> 
> The point is every is living a different life and I'm sure everyone has done what they can do to claim their points. If someone has managed to score more points than others its good for them, That does not mean they can pass a prejudice on others stating that they have not work hard enough or they are by anyway less deserving. Instead, I think we should respect everyones effort to achieve the Strayan dream as I'm sure everyone on this forum is competent enough to offer something positive to the Australian economy !!




I see some people understood my point of view. This is exactly what i meant. The point was not to discourage others who cannot gain more points and that the only option for them is just to stay positive and to wait for some miracle.This does not mean that they are not working hard to achieve their aim, it's just the way it is. 
BTW in regards to spouse points: YES there are many cases where people are simply getting married for points. YES this is real.


----------



## Millenia

KKlife said:


> Thank for taking your precious time replying my comment. Let me comment on each of your queries according
> 
> *It is easy to say, but not many people are so lucky to increase points.* [/B]
> 
> It is not easy for me my dear friend. I work extremely hard both study and work to pay off any expenses along the way of increasing my point. Like everyone in this Forum, we spent thousand and thousand of hard earned money to get to where we are now. Lucky is never part of the factor here. In australia, the strongest stays. In fact, this apply to anywhere in the World.
> 
> 
> *What if Naati does not provide any courses for some languages, or even the exam (is not so easy for some just to take it without courses and so on) ?*
> 
> My friend. If you can not speak the MAIN language, you have no advantage over other. Then, why can you get more point than other? This is just a simple fact.
> 
> No one tell you to go for external exam from NAATI at all. As we all know the passing rate is 20-30% which i personally think is ridiculous. But you do go for external, then deal with the high difficulty and high failing rate.
> 
> And, Yes.I took NAATI Mandarin - English to gain the extra 5 point. But do you think it is easy to pass? The passing rate is only 50% in my class and i cleared only at my re-assessment aka third marker. In additional to that, Although Mandarin is my mother tongue, I seldom speak the language since I arrived in Australia 7 years ago. To make things worse, I don't have Mandarin lesson since I was in secondary school. Mandarin was never my specialty to begin with.
> 
> 
> *What if spouse can't help you with points?? *
> you got me on this. In fact, I am the unlucky few based on you. My spouse can;t help me with the extra 5 point. But, I never ever worry at all. I know that was my choice.
> 
> 
> *Not many people can have work experience (esspecially fake one). *
> My friend. Even a local finds it hard to land a full time job in Accounting. Left alone someone without a PR (me) and fresh graduate (3 and a half year ago). I have gone through so much to work at the office I am right now. The stupid training fee, long hour study and low pays is everything i got for the past three years. You get what you work for. It is that simple. No pain No gain. To top it up more,I worked on 3 months internship at the start too. And guess what, it is infamous non paid work.
> 
> *Not many people studied in regional area and not everyone is eligible for PY. *
> Guess what. I didn't studied in regional area too. And Guess what. I didn't claim PY point too. I guess I am the unlucky few again.
> 
> *So, if there are no options to increase points, one can only wait and hope for a miracle. This is the reality!*



I guess you are right for those who have no option to increase point. You can ONLY wait and hope. But to me, you are merely stating the FACT.

The reality is thousand of people onshore and offshore are trying all type of ways to increase the mark. Sacrificing money and time to do so. To my best knowledge, they deserve more to migrate to Australia. They work for it. They support the economy in Australia. They paid tax for the government. How can you expect to benefit the Australian society when you can not speak the MAIN language (NAATI, other tha English); when your spouse skill is not needed in Australia (spouse point); when you have zero experience in your occupation. This is the REALITY.[/QUOTE]


Mate, I understand what your are trying to say, but I think you didn;t get my point. But that's alright. And yes, CONGRATULATIONS for your achievement. BUt do not try to discourage people who do not have any other options to increase points or who tried very hard to do everything to increase their points. Many of us spent a lot of money, effort, stress, taxes, and so on., in trying to do something to stay in Australia. And YES many of us are living here for 7 years or so, but still...nothing more to do, just stay calm, hope and wait. at the end of the day this is not the end of the WORLD!

BEST of Luck to everyone in achieving what they want to achieve!!!


----------



## sidcannon

Rab nawaz said:


> I will prefer to believe in aliens life compare to this theory.


Classic RN   

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

Millenia said:


> [/B]
> I guess you are right for those who have no option to increase point. You can ONLY wait and hope. But to me, you are merely stating the FACT.
> 
> The reality is thousand of people onshore and offshore are trying all type of ways to increase the mark. Sacrificing money and time to do so. To my best knowledge, they deserve more to migrate to Australia. They work for it. They support the economy in Australia. They paid tax for the government. How can you expect to benefit the Australian society when you can not speak the MAIN language (NAATI, other tha English); when your spouse skill is not needed in Australia (spouse point); when you have zero experience in your occupation. This is the REALITY.



Thank you for your past few messages here. I think your words are brilliant. Your comments appeal to the human side of quite a few of us. Your willingness to take notice of the possibility for some unfortunate visa applicants who may only have a very limited number of options available for them to bump up their points is very compassionate and deserves a shout-out. This process is very depressing if not outright soul-crushing. Maybe its just only me, but your words offer the warmth, the recognition, and very importantly, the understanding that some of us desperately need. Thank you.


----------



## MaQ2017

For those who have completed Master of Professional Accounting, may I please ask for your help in submitting my EOI?

For QUALIFICATION, I am confused whether I should select:
- Masters Degree (others) or
- Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology

Please help.


----------



## Welshtone

MaQ2017 said:


> For those who have completed Master of Professional Accounting, may I please ask for your help in submitting my EOI?
> 
> For QUALIFICATION, I am confused whether I should select:
> - Masters Degree (others) or
> - Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
> 
> Please help.


The second one, but not that important

Tony


----------



## MaQ2017

Thank you! I appreciate the prompt response! 




Welshtone said:


> The second one, but not that important
> 
> Tony


----------



## Gunner14

Hi tony; A question here. I have received my new passport and i was wondering if i have to update the new passport number in the Eoi. I was looking for the option to update it but i couldn't find it. thanks


----------



## Welshtone

Gunner14 said:


> Hi tony; A question here. I have received my new passport and i was wondering if i have to update the new passport number in the Eoi. I was looking for the option to update it but i couldn't find it. thanks


Don't worry about updating it - as long as you get it right in the visa application, all ok

Tony


----------



## Gunner14

Welshtone said:


> The second one, but not that important
> 
> Tony


Thank you


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi Tony,
Does the Australian study have to be closely related to the nominated ANZSCO to claim 5 points for Australian Study ?

I did a certificate 3 and a diploma in the past which meet the Australian study requirement.

Then i did Accounting degree. Exemptions for which were awarded for overseas study but still the duration of units I completed was over 100 weeks. The only thing is i completed in fast track and finished it a month or so short of 16 calendar months.

I am pretty sure i am eligible for 5 points for Australian study.



Welshtone said:


> Don't worry about updating it - as long as you get it right in the visa application, all ok
> 
> Tony


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Tony,
> Does the Australian study have to be closely related to the nominated ANZSCO to claim 5 points for Australian Study ?
> 
> I did a certificate 3 and a diploma in the past which meet the Australian study requirement.
> 
> Then i did Accounting degree. Exemptions for which were awarded for overseas study but still the duration of units I completed was over 100 weeks. The only thing is i completed in fast track and finished it a month or so short of 16 calendar months.
> 
> I am pretty sure i am eligible for 5 points for Australian study.


Don't worry mate. You are eligible.


----------



## sumitsagar

Good to know. Thanks heaps mate. 



blackrider89 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tony,
> Does the Australian study have to be closely related to the nominated ANZSCO to claim 5 points for Australian Study ?
> 
> I did a certificate 3 and a diploma in the past which meet the Australian study requirement.
> 
> Then i did Accounting degree. Exemptions for which were awarded for overseas study but still the duration of units I completed was over 100 weeks. The only thing is i completed in fast track and finished it a month or so short of 16 calendar months.
> 
> I am pretty sure i am eligible for 5 points for Australian study.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry mate. You are eligible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sky Train

Hi All, FYI of my profile
- GA/ 221111
- EOI-189-75pts (5 pts of Spouse): 8 Jun 2017
- Invitation to apply: 9 Aug 2017
- Attach documents: 3 Sep 2017
- VISA grant: 7 Sep 2017

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## lauralau88

Sky Train said:


> Hi All, FYI of my profile
> - GA/ 221111
> - EOI-189-75pts (5 pts of Spouse): 8 Jun 2017
> - Invitation to apply: 9 Aug 2017
> - Attach documents: 3 Sep 2017
> - VISA grant: 7 Sep 2017
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!


Seriously? 4 days to process ur doc and grant u visa?


Se


----------



## blackrider89

lauralau88 said:


> Seriously? 4 days to process ur doc and grant u visa?
> 
> 
> Se


Attach document date is not necessarily date of application.


----------



## magnet_larry

Hi all,

from your observation, do you think that the NSW gov will keep accountants (221111) on their upcoming SOL?


----------



## blackrider89

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> from your observation, do you think that the NSW gov will keep accountants (221111) on their upcoming SOL?


Yes, but they're likely to invite less.


----------



## jassu2

Sky Train said:


> Hi All, FYI of my profile
> - GA/ 221111
> - EOI-189-75pts (5 pts of Spouse): 8 Jun 2017
> - Invitation to apply: 9 Aug 2017
> - Attach documents: 3 Sep 2017
> - VISA grant: 7 Sep 2017
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!


tat was quite quick.. anything specific you did to get it done so quick??


----------



## magnet_larry

blackrider89 said:


> Yes, but they're likely to invite less.


thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## diesel7390

blackrider89 said:


> Yes, but they're likely to invite less.


Do you have any idea when will they start inviting?


----------



## Mir0

Sky Train said:


> Hi All, FYI of my profile
> 
> - GA/ 221111
> 
> - EOI-189-75pts (5 pts of Spouse): 8 Jun 2017
> 
> - Invitation to apply: 9 Aug 2017
> 
> - Attach documents: 3 Sep 2017
> 
> - VISA grant: 7 Sep 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!!



First if all, congrats.
Secondly, can u please give more insight on ur points breakdown and how u managed to support ur docs to have ur grant that quick.
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky Train

Mir0 said:


> First if all, congrats.
> Secondly, can u please give more insight on ur points breakdown and how u managed to support ur docs to have ur grant that quick.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad, should be more specific. Here you go: 
- Age: 25pts
- English - Ielts: 10pts
- Experience (>8yrs): 15pts
- Qualification: 15 pts
- Australian study: 5pts
- Partner's skill: 5 pts
=> total 75pts

My gut feeling is DIBP gives higher priority for profile of Australian study and for whom that claim Partner's points. Therefore, it seems that they kick start the review (hence CO allocation) for these profiles earlier. 

Besides, I tried to obtain all supporting documents as many and complete as I can. This process takes long time and long before the EOI is submitted. But nothing of a secret sauce rather than coming up with everything that is required in Document checklist. This really paid off as I don't receive any query from CO. It is sort of, a direct grant, folks.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Mir0

Sky Train said:


> My bad, should be more specific. Here you go:
> 
> - Age: 25pts
> 
> - English - Ielts: 10pts
> 
> - Experience (>8yrs): 15pts
> 
> - Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> - Australian study: 5pts
> 
> - Partner's skill: 5 pts
> 
> => total 75pts
> 
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is DIBP gives higher priority for profile of Australian study and for whom that claim Partner's points. Therefore, it seems that they kick start the review (hence CO allocation) for these profiles earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I tried to obtain all supporting documents as many and complete as I can. This process takes long time and long before the EOI is submitted. But nothing of a secret sauce rather than coming up with everything that is required in Document checklist. This really paid off as I don't receive any query from CO. It is sort of, a direct grant, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!




Thanks a lot for your reply. It does help indeed. Two more questions, did you apply from onshore or offshore? And what documents have you uploaded to prove employment points, since usually this one claimed to be the most time consuming in terms of DIBP verification.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky Train

Mir,

Mine is offshore application.

With regard to the proof of Employment: 
- I obtained what it requires: (1) contract; (2) payslips; (3) employement reference as per requested content; (4) tax notice; (5) skilled employment assessment; (6) bank statement; (7) resume. 
- More importantly, these docs are obtained in full to cover the period of over 8 years.

It was obviously a lengthy process but trade-off with any potential query received from CO at later stage. In fact, they didn't ask anything but make the direct grant.




Mir0 said:


> Sky Train said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, should be more specific. Here you go:
> 
> - Age: 25pts
> 
> - English - Ielts: 10pts
> 
> - Experience (>8yrs): 15pts
> 
> - Qualification: 15 pts
> 
> - Australian study: 5pts
> 
> - Partner's skill: 5 pts
> 
> => total 75pts
> 
> 
> 
> My gut feeling is DIBP gives higher priority for profile of Australian study and for whom that claim Partner's points. Therefore, it seems that they kick start the review (hence CO allocation) for these profiles earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I tried to obtain all supporting documents as many and complete as I can. This process takes long time and long before the EOI is submitted. But nothing of a secret sauce rather than coming up with everything that is required in Document checklist. This really paid off as I don't receive any query from CO. It is sort of, a direct grant, folks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply. It does help indeed. Two more questions, did you apply from onshore or offshore? And what documents have you uploaded to prove employment points, since usually this one claimed to be the most time consuming in terms of DIBP verification.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Mir0

Sky Train said:


> Mir,
> 
> Mine is offshore application.
> 
> With regard to the proof of Employment:
> - I obtained what it requires: (1) contract; (2) payslips; (3) employement reference as per requested content; (4) tax notice; (5) skilled employment assessment; (6) bank statement; (7) resume.
> - More importantly, these docs are obtained in full to cover the period of over 8 years.
> 
> It was obviously a lengthy process but trade-off with any potential query received from CO at later stage. In fact, they didn't ask anything but make the direct grant.


Great. 

Thanks Bro for taking time to reply my queries.

All the best in OZ.


----------



## Alvinia

Hi all
My current situation is
Age 22 yrs old (25pts)
Work exp 1.5 yrs (5pts)
Professional yr (5pts)
English ielts band 7( 10pts)
Bachelor (15pts)
Australia study (5pts)
Total 65 pts at the moment.
My TR is expiring soon. I need to extend my visa, so i can do my best to achieve 79+ in PTE ,while waiting for my age and experience will which help me to gain more points.
Many student agents recommended me to take student visa again, but i am worried if my student application will get rejected if i take diploma course. What should i do? 
Thanks


----------



## Welshtone

Alvinia said:


> Hi all
> My current situation is
> Age 22 yrs old (25pts)
> Work exp 1.5 yrs (5pts)
> Professional yr (5pts)
> English ielts band 7( 10pts)
> Bachelor (15pts)
> Australia study (5pts)
> Total 65 pts at the moment.
> My TR is expiring soon. I need to extend my visa, so i can do my best to achieve 79+ in PTE ,while waiting for my age and experience will which help me to gain more points.
> Many student agents recommended me to take student visa again, but i am worried if my student application will get rejected if i take diploma course. What should i do?
> Thanks


Rejection could be better:

1 they approve your visa for 12 month Diploma course - so you have to pay $8K+ for fees and can only work 40 hours per fortnight
2 they refuse your visa and you apply to AAT ($1,731) - your Bridging visa A continues with full work rights - for 6 to 9 month or more.

2 has further complications as if you get invited after student visa is refused and your 485 has expired, you cannot apply within Australia and have to depart to make the 189 visa application. Can then either wait for it to be processed from outside or return on Bridging visa B as the AAT are still waiting to set a hearing date for your student refusal appeal

The main thing here is that you tell yourself you need PTE 79 or you will never be invited - so you spend the next few month making that happen anyway you can

Regards

Tony


----------



## awais_666

Alvinia said:


> Hi all
> My current situation is
> Age 22 yrs old (25pts)
> Work exp 1.5 yrs (5pts)
> Professional yr (5pts)
> English ielts band 7( 10pts)
> Bachelor (15pts)
> Australia study (5pts)
> Total 65 pts at the moment.
> My TR is expiring soon. I need to extend my visa, so i can do my best to achieve 79+ in PTE ,while waiting for my age and experience will which help me to gain more points.
> Many student agents recommended me to take student visa again, but i am worried if my student application will get rejected if i take diploma course. What should i do?
> Thanks


Tony is exactly right i was in the same boat but once decided to get 79 each in PTE i did it in 3 months with ongoing job it is hard but not impossible spending on PTE is better then spending on other stuff


----------



## Millenia

[quote=Welshtone;1322


----------



## Millenia

Welshtone said:


> Rejection could be better:
> 
> 1 they approve your visa for 12 month Diploma course - so you have to pay $8K+ for fees and can only work 40 hours per fortnight
> 2 they refuse your visa and you apply to AAT ($1,731) - your Bridging visa A continues with full work rights - for 6 to 9 month or more.
> 
> 2 has further complications as if you get invited after student visa is refused and your 485 has expired, you cannot apply within Australia and have to depart to make the 189 visa application. Can then either wait for it to be processed from outside or return on Bridging visa B as the AAT are still waiting to set a hearing date for your student refusal appeal
> 
> The main thing here is that you tell yourself you need PTE 79 or you will never be invited - so you spend the next few month making that happen anyway you can
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony



So, Tony, What do you reckon??To go overseas and wait for the invitation and then once invited to apply for 189 from there???Or we should risk and apply for another student visa (kinda diploma)?I am in the same boat, I have 70 points DOE 26 February 2017, and my 485 is expiring in one month time(o


----------



## Welshtone

Millenia said:


> So, Tony, What do you reckon??To go overseas and wait for the invitation and then once invited to apply for 189 from there???Or we should risk and apply for another student visa (kinda diploma)?I am in the same boat, I have 70 points DOE 26 February 2017, and my 485 is expiring in one month time(o


there is no guarantee of getting invited by the close off in April - who knows what the story will be next year. If you can't possibly increase your score before April 2018, it may be better for you to return overseas and if you get invited in 2018 or 2019, you can get processed from overseas and return. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Millenia

Millenia said:


> Welshtone;1322[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no guarantee of getting invited by the close off in April - who knows what the story will be next year. If you can't possibly increase your score before April 2018, it may be better for you to return overseas and if you get invited in 2018 or 2019, you can get processed from overseas and return.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> This is dissapointing but THank YOu for a quick reply!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Millenia

:attention:Hey guys, who else is the same boat as me. 485 expiring soon and still waiting for invitation with 70 points or even 75? What do you guys do???


----------



## Mir0

Millenia said:


> :attention:Hey guys, who else is the same boat as me. 485 expiring soon and still waiting for invitation with 70 points or even 75? What do you guys do???




75 is not an issue at the moment because the ITA is predictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozchica

Hi everyone! 

I got my visa 189 grant on Friday morning  would like to thank you all for all the advice you have posted on here. I am listing my entire process below in hopes that it will help someone else in the future- 

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work experience: 5
Pearson PTE: 20
Total = 70 points
Skills assessment for education was rejected by IPA saying that I didn't fulfill Management & Financial Accounting
I submitted the skills assessment (exact same documents and syllabus) to CPA Australia and they approved it (not sure why IPA rejected me) and gave me the letter saying I am competent. 
EOI submitted April 2017
CO allocated May 2017
Submitted Police certificates from Australia, UK and UAE
My police certificates from Australia and U.K. came late but my CO was very understanding as it was out of my control. 
Submitted medicals, complete form 80 and the supplement form as well with all details as honestly as I could. There were some circumstances I had to use the extra sheet for but it really pays to be honest and give as much detail about your life as possible! 

I guess all my honesty and sincerity in the application paid off because my CO didn't call my employer even though I had informed HR to expect a call from them and submitted all evidence. 

I didn't hear from the CO at all after all my documents were completed on IMMI account

Finally on 8th of September 2017 I received my 189 grant  

Thank you all once again!!


----------



## Mir0

Ozchica said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I got my visa 189 grant on Friday morning  would like to thank you all for all the advice you have posted on here. I am listing my entire process below in hopes that it will help someone else in the future-
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Education: 15
> 
> Work experience: 5
> 
> Pearson PTE: 20
> 
> Total = 70 points
> 
> Skills assessment for education was rejected by IPA saying that I didn't fulfill Management & Financial Accounting
> 
> I submitted the skills assessment (exact same documents and syllabus) to CPA Australia and they approved it (not sure why IPA rejected me) and gave me the letter saying I am competent.
> 
> EOI submitted April 2017
> 
> CO allocated May 2017
> 
> Submitted Police certificates from Australia, UK and UAE
> 
> My police certificates from Australia and U.K. came late but my CO was very understanding as it was out of my control.
> 
> Submitted medicals, complete form 80 and the supplement form as well with all details as honestly as I could. There were some circumstances I had to use the extra sheet for but it really pays to be honest and give as much detail about your life as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess all my honesty and sincerity in the application paid off because my CO didn't call my employer even though I had informed HR to expect a call from them and submitted all evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hear from the CO at all after all my documents were completed on IMMI account
> 
> 
> 
> Finally on 8th of September 2017 I received my 189 grant
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all once again!!




Congratulations, have you processed the application yourself or you had an agent to help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozchica

I applied on my own... didn't use any agent because I don't trust them at all haha and they charge too much so I just did all my research online.


----------



## Mir0

Ozchica said:


> I applied on my own... didn't use any agent because I don't trust them at all haha and they charge too much so I just did all my research online.




Well done. If the HR letter was addressed to CPA, do I need to get a new one addressed to DIBP? Or the one addressed to CPA will do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozchica

Mir0 said:


> Well done. If the HR letter was addressed to CPA, do I need to get a new one addressed to DIBP? Or the one addressed to CPA will do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I had forgotten to mention - I only got my education skills assessment done and not the employment assessment because the latter is not compulsory. My HR hadn't addressed the letter to anyone they just said 'To whom it may concern' so that I could use it for whatever reason. I would advise to try get one the same because neither CPA or the CO requires a personalized letter. Then your HR won't have to keep reissuing it as you can just use the one copy for everything.


----------



## Mir0

Ozchica said:


> Sorry I had forgotten to mention - I only got my education skills assessment done and not the employment assessment because the latter is not compulsory. My HR hadn't addressed the letter to anyone they just said 'To whom it may concern' so that I could use it for whatever reason. I would advise to try get one the same because neither CPA or the CO requires a personalized letter. Then your HR won't have to keep reissuing it as you can just use the one copy for everything.




Great to hear that CO accepted it without assessment. My employer wishes only to address the letter to someone because it contains payroll data. So I asked them to address it to CPA australia. Not sure if I still can use the same one for the DIPB or I need to get a new one issued. What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozchica

It should be fine if it's the most recent and updated letter. The CO only cares about seeing the information in the employment reference (with clear contact details of company). If CPA gives you a positive employment assessment then they really won't care too much about the reference letter as your CO will focus on the CPA report more. They trust CPA a lot so if you get a good report from them you won't have to worry about anything. I took a big risk not asking CPA for an employment assessment as well but I was confident in my job description and my HR wrote a perfect letter.


----------



## Sd1982

Cannot take the risk. I got my employment assessed by CPA. And CPA assesses employment for no extra cost if do a skills assessment. Although money is never a factor, it's always safer to claim points after the assessing body approves.


----------



## Alvinia

Thank you for your quick reply Tony.

PTE79+ is a necessity for getting PR soon and fast.
Really need work on this.
This is not easy, been trying PTE for 7th time, always few points short on speaking part 



Welshtone said:


> Rejection could be better:
> 
> 1 they approve your visa for 12 month Diploma course - so you have to pay $8K+ for fees and can only work 40 hours per fortnight
> 2 they refuse your visa and you apply to AAT ($1,731) - your Bridging visa A continues with full work rights - for 6 to 9 month or more.
> 
> 2 has further complications as if you get invited after student visa is refused and your 485 has expired, you cannot apply within Australia and have to depart to make the 189 visa application. Can then either wait for it to be processed from outside or return on Bridging visa B as the AAT are still waiting to set a hearing date for your student refusal appeal
> 
> The main thing here is that you tell yourself you need PTE 79 or you will never be invited - so you spend the next few month making that happen anyway you can
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## nomaduser

Ozchica said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got my visa 189 grant on Friday morning  would like to thank you all for all the advice you have posted on here. I am listing my entire process below in hopes that it will help someone else in the future-
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Work experience: 5
> Pearson PTE: 20
> Total = 70 points
> Skills assessment for education was rejected by IPA saying that I didn't fulfill Management & Financial Accounting
> I submitted the skills assessment (exact same documents and syllabus) to CPA Australia and they approved it (not sure why IPA rejected me) and gave me the letter saying I am competent.
> EOI submitted April 2017
> CO allocated May 2017
> Submitted Police certificates from Australia, UK and UAE
> My police certificates from Australia and U.K. came late but my CO was very understanding as it was out of my control.
> Submitted medicals, complete form 80 and the supplement form as well with all details as honestly as I could. There were some circumstances I had to use the extra sheet for but it really pays to be honest and give as much detail about your life as possible!
> 
> I guess all my honesty and sincerity in the application paid off because my CO didn't call my employer even though I had informed HR to expect a call from them and submitted all evidence.
> 
> I didn't hear from the CO at all after all my documents were completed on IMMI account
> 
> Finally on 8th of September 2017 I received my 189 grant
> 
> Thank you all once again!!



Hi OzChica,

Firstly, congratulations on receiving the grant

I just want to confirm if you received the grant at 70 or 75 points?


----------



## Mir0

Ozchica said:


> It should be fine if it's the most recent and updated letter. The CO only cares about seeing the information in the employment reference (with clear contact details of company). If CPA gives you a positive employment assessment then they really won't care too much about the reference letter as your CO will focus on the CPA report more. They trust CPA a lot so if you get a good report from them you won't have to worry about anything. I took a big risk not asking CPA for an employment assessment as well but I was confident in my job description and my HR wrote a perfect letter.




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

6th September Skillselect round results released.

Cutoff at 75 points. 
Accountants 06/08/2017
Auditors 11/07/2017


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> 6th September Skillselect round results released.
> 
> Cutoff at 75 points.
> Accountants 06/08/2017
> Auditors 11/07/2017


Still one and half month backlog and get ready for a terrible round when by any chance it will come down to 30 days so all in all 75s are gonna rule the industry till december 2017 and Dont forget there will be couple of technical glitches on the way as well and one thing is obvious sub class 189 is hot favt for 75s and 80s only.


----------



## sumitsagar

Agree, anyone with 70 and date of effect after 2016 shouldn't keep their hopes up for 189. Although once points come down to 70 and if NSW starts inviting accountants like previous years, which is a big if. Only then there could be a chance for Accountants with superior English for NSW 190.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Rab nawaz said:


> Still one and half month backlog and get ready for a terrible round when by any chance it will come down to 30 days so all in all 75s are gonna rule the industry till december 2017 and Dont forget there will be couple of technical glitches on the way as well and one thing is obvious sub class 189 is hot favt for 75s and 80s only.


Hi,

Do you think the points could go back to 80 points?

Thanks.


----------



## kunalbatra46

sumitsagar said:


> Agree, anyone with 70 and date of effect after 2016 shouldn't keep their hopes up for 189. Although once points come down to 70 and if NSW starts inviting accountants like previous years, which is a big if. Only then there could be a chance for Accountants with superior English for NSW 190.


Hi sumit,

I think we are in the same boat my DOE is also June 2017 with superior English, I lose points from my age, otherwise would have got the invitation by now, although I am pursuing my Naati course and the exam is in November, let's see what happens. fingers crossed!


----------



## sumitsagar

Which institute and which language mate? 


kunalbatra46 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, anyone with 70 and date of effect after 2016 shouldn't keep their hopes up for 189. Although once points come down to 70 and if NSW starts inviting accountants like previous years, which is a big if. Only then there could be a chance for Accountants with superior English for NSW 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sumit,
> 
> I think we are in the same boat my DOE is also June 2017 with superior English, I lose points from my age, otherwise would have got the invitation by now, although I am pursuing my Naati course and the exam is in November, let's see what happens. fingers crossed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam_2810

L a

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozchica

Mine was granted on 70 points as I had applied in April-May this year but now it seems that due to competition the cutoff is 75. Hopefully they will start accepting 70 pointers again for all of you!


----------



## blackrider89

Ozchica said:


> Mine was granted on 70 points as I had applied in April-May this year but now it seems that due to competition the cutoff is 75. Hopefully they will start accepting 70 pointers again for all of you!


Excuse me?


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi,
can you please confirm if you got invited for 189 or 190 at 70 points.
you also said on another post that you have got invited at 70 points with date of effect April 2017 but the last time i checked the 70 pointers queue haven't moved past October 2016.



Ozchica said:


> Mine was granted on 70 points as I had applied in April-May this year but now it seems that due to competition the cutoff is 75. Hopefully they will start accepting 70 pointers again for all of you!


----------



## mpeu424

Hello everyone! 

I've been a silent reader and am worried about the trend invitation rounds are going. I hope I can get some insight and honest opinions.

I will be graduating from uni (onshore) in February and if I get superior english, I will expect to have 70 points. With the amount of time it will take me to get a skill assessment (I heard it can take up to three months), I probably won't get to submit my EOI until May. I know that that is almost the end of the FY and accounting may be closed by then (judging by this year). If I submit my EOI when it reopens in July with 70 points, is it a long shot? 

Any help will be much appreciated! Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Ozchica

sumitsagar said:


> Hi,
> can you please confirm if you got invited for 189 or 190 at 70 points.
> you also said on another post that you have got invited at 70 points with date of effect April 2017 but the last time i checked the 70 pointers queue haven't moved past October 2016.


Hello, I just checked my account once again and yes you are right. I had received my invitation to apply on November 23 2016. Then I didn't get a CO until April 2017. After getting the CO I finished my application and sent everything by May 2017. Then my grant finally came September 2017. Sorry for the misunderstanding it's hard to write everything clearly from my phone and I forgot to clarify my invitation date.


----------



## Ozchica

Ozchica said:


> Hello, I just checked my account once again and yes you are right. I had received my invitation to apply on November 23 2016. Then I didn't get a CO until April 2017. After getting the CO I finished my application and sent everything by May 2017. Then my grant finally came September 2017. Sorry for the misunderstanding it's hard to write everything clearly from my phone and I forgot to clarify my invitation date.


I was invited for 189 and got the grant. I also want to clarify that my application was already completed and ready on my immi account even before I got a CO but the reason it took me from April-May 2017 to finish it was because my Police certificates from England and Australia took a few weeks to come. The CO said no problem they were very understanding in giving me the extra time.


----------



## asadkhalid

Ozchica said:


> Hello, I just checked my account once again and yes you are right. I had received my invitation to apply on November 23 2016. Then I didn't get a CO until April 2017. After getting the CO I finished my application and sent everything by May 2017. Then my grant finally came September 2017. Sorry for the misunderstanding it's hard to write everything clearly from my phone and I forgot to clarify my invitation date.



Again, this too is coming to me as a shock since everyone in the forum believes that the last invitation that was received for 189 at 70 points was in Oct 2016 and you're saying you have received an invite for a DOE November 23.

Are you sure?


----------



## Ozchica

Although I live in Dubai I did my entire successful application all by myself I'm a 28 year old single female. I can provide consultancy services and help with your documents if anyone needs it while I'm here. I found the process to be very easy because I've had visas from U.K. USA Europe etc and this was the most straight forward one for me. I also recommend CPA Australia a lot because they were a lot more helpful than IPA and accepted my syllabus when IPA was saying I should do financial and management accounting again. My future prediction is that Accounting will most likely still be on the 2018 SOL list because every company needs accountants and if they removed it then CPA IPA etc will go out of business. However, it would be beneficial to increase your points to at least 70-80 because the competition is fierce. I know a lot of people who are looking to migrate and leave the UAE and they will be joining the pool as well soon.


----------



## Ozchica

asadkhalid said:


> Again, this too is coming to me as a shock since everyone in the forum believes that the last invitation that was received for 189 at 70 points was in Oct 2016 and you're saying you have received an invite for a DOE November 23.
> 
> Are you sure?


Yes I am 100% positive as I still have the email -

23 Nov 2016

Dear (Full name removed) 

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.

SkillSelect
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator

Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Welshtone

I'm still hopeful for Accountants to get to 70 points in the 18th October round. It is slightly ahead of schedule in my opinion:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/13163890-post11876.html

Regards

Tony


----------



## asadkhalid

Well that's good news.



Ozchica said:


> Yes I am 100% positive as I still have the email -
> 
> 23 Nov 2016
> 
> Dear (Full name removed)
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application
> 
> To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
> 
> SkillSelect
> Regards
> 
> SkillSelect System Administrator
> 
> Important Notice: If you have received this email by mistake, please advise the sender and delete the message and attachments immediately. This email, including attachments, may contain confidential, sensitive, legally privileged and/or copyright information. Any review, retransmission, dissemination or other use of this information by persons or entities other than the intended recipient is prohibited. The Department of Immigration and Border Protection respects your privacy and has obligations under the Privacy Act 1988. The official departmental privacy policy can be viewed on the department’s website at Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Ozchica

asadkhalid said:


> Again, this too is coming to me as a shock since everyone in the forum believes that the last invitation that was received for 189 at 70 points was in Oct 2016 and you're saying you have received an invite for a DOE November 23.
> 
> Are you sure?


Since I am a single female I could only get 70 points as my work experience as well was just 3 years. I didn't have a partner to help for more points and I didn't take NAATI because I had money problems and couldn't afford to spend more for this application. So the only points I had before getting invited in November 2016 was - 

Age: 30
Bachelors degree: 15
Pearson PTE: 20
Work experience: 5 

Total points before 23 November 2016 invite = 70 points 
CO allocated in April 2017
Application officially completed May 2017
Grant received September 2017


----------



## asadkhalid

Ozchica said:


> Since I am a single female I could only get 70 points as my work experience as well was just 3 years. I didn't have a partner to help for more points and I didn't take NAATI because I had money problems and couldn't afford to spend more for this application. So the only points I had before getting invited in November 2016 was -
> 
> Age: 30
> Bachelors degree: 15
> Pearson PTE: 20
> Work experience: 5
> 
> Total points before 23 November 2016 invite = 70 points
> CO allocated in April 2017
> Application officially completed May 2017
> Grant received September 2017


Well I have the exact same points with DOE of May-17. However, i misunderstood from your post regarding your DOE. You received your invitation on November 23. Your DOE would probably be before that.


----------



## Ozchica

asadkhalid said:


> Well I have the exact same points with DOE of May-17. However, i misunderstood from your post regarding your DOE. You received your invitation on November 23. Your DOE would probably be before that.


Yes I can't remember exactly when I first submitted my expression of interest but it was a month or 2 before November 2016 and I was freaking out because already there were so many 70 and 75 pointers and some 80 pointers too. Now it seems most are applying with 75 points so there's a baglog for those with 70. I guess I got very lucky applying early enough with my 70 points.


----------



## asadkhalid

Ozchica said:


> Yes I can't remember exactly when I first submitted my expression of interest but it was a month or 2 before November 2016 and I was freaking out because already there were so many 70 and 75 pointers and some 80 pointers too. Now it seems most are applying with 75 points so there's a baglog for those with 70. I guess I got very lucky applying early enough with my 70 points.


Indeed, you could have very well been the last few who got invited at 70 points.


----------



## raqibm

What are the chances with 70 points and DOE at 9th Jan 2017 to get an invite and around which month. Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

raqibm said:


> What are the chances with 70 points and DOE at 9th Jan 2017 to get an invite and around which month. Thanks


No one is even born to predict skill select poker machine and currently they are updating the entire game to make more money.


----------



## andrearios

Hi,

I have a question and hopefully, you can help me. I´ve applied in July 2017 with (65) 189 and 70 (190). Following the trend, I do not have many opportunities, so I want to update my points by increasing to superior English. However, in my country (Chile) there aren´t dates available for PTE until 2019. I´m planning to take the TOEFL, but in writing, they ask for 30 points. Please, how difficult is to score that? What are the best tools to prepare?

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Welshtone

Rab nawaz said:


> No one is even born to predict skill select poker machine and currently they are updating the entire game to make more money.


Hi Rab

I often ask, why was I even born - let me look into my crystal ball ....., I see a problem -
DOEs around that date are a chance to be invited by the 1st round in April 2018 - but if RAQIBM just misses out, the problem is RAQIBM may never be invited because we know even less, if that is possible, about numbers and trends next year.

Regards


Tony


----------



## asadkhalid

Welshtone said:


> Hi Rab
> 
> I often ask, why was I even born - let me look into my crystal ball ....., I see a problem -
> DOEs around that date are a chance to be invited by the 1st round in April 2018 - but if RAQIBM just misses out, the problem is RAQIBM may never be invited because we know even less, if that is possible, about numbers and trends next year.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, well if DOE Jan 17, gets an invite in April 17, then we won't be able to reach Mar-April 17 DOE this year. I saw your analysis and was referring to that. 

Are we being very pessimistic to match with Rab Nawaz pessimism? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

I think Tony didn't say exactly till what date 70 pointers will be cleared this financial year. He only said it could be anywhere in 2017 upto April 2017.


----------



## addy101

sumitsagar said:


> I think Tony didn't say exactly till what date 70 pointers will be cleared this financial year. He only said it could be anywhere in 2017 upto April 2017.


Hey Sumit.. best of luck for the invitation.

I am also planning to file my assessment with CPA Australia, I am B.Com, MBA and CPA (USA).. I have around 10 years of accounting experience. Could you please help in providing details on documents required for assessment. I don't think it will be possible for me to provide reference letters from past employers. Can i provide STAT DEC for all organizations (5 in total ) and if yes please assist in the format. It would be really helpful.

Thanks.. Addy


----------



## Abood

Granted my visa on 12 Sep.
My advice to all that keep trying and patient and try different ways to achieve your goal. Special thank to Qasem khan and good luck for all. 

Hope to meet you in Australia. 

Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Granted my visa on 12 Sep.
> My advice to all that keep trying and patient and try different ways to achieve your goal. Special thank to Qasem khan and good luck for all.
> 
> Hope to meet you in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the best for future endeavours


----------



## rajesh.prabha10

Hello experts,

I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or 
again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


----------



## sidcannon

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I have applied EOI(PR 190) for NSW with 55+5(60 pts) under 261313 (Software Engineer).I am aware of the fact that i wont get reply in near future with just 60 pts. Meanwhile I am trying to increase my score in PTE. Please clarify my below query.
> 
> I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assessment.
> So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 years overseas experience,
> provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November skill select automatically evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or
> again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here.


This is an accountants thread. I'm sure you'll find a CS thread in the main forum. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

addy101 said:


> Hey Sumit.. best of luck for the invitation.
> 
> I am also planning to file my assessment with CPA Australia, I am B.Com, MBA and CPA (USA).. I have around 10 years of accounting experience. Could you please help in providing details on documents required for assessment. I don't think it will be possible for me to provide reference letters from past employers. Can i provide STAT DEC for all organizations (5 in total ) and if yes please assist in the format. It would be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks.. Addy


Can anyone please respond on the above as well.. Fellow expats kindly advise..


----------



## mkcobain

hi people,

can anyone tell my chances to get 189 invitation this financial year?

EOI submitted on 30th March 2017 with 70 points. 

good luck all!


----------



## sumitsagar

There might be chances for you next calendar year, have to wait till queue moves back to 70 points first to come up with an estimate. 



mkcobain said:


> hi people,
> 
> can anyone tell my chances to get 189 invitation this financial year?
> 
> EOI submitted on 30th March 2017 with 70 points.
> 
> good luck all!


----------



## mrchevre

Hi everyone, i updated my EOI on the 13/9/2017 with 75pts, can anyone enlighten me an expected round that i will be invited. So far i know that next round is 20th of September .

Thanks a ton!


----------



## 65Points!

Abood said:


> Granted my visa on 12 Sep.
> My advice to all that keep trying and patient and try different ways to achieve your goal. Special thank to Qasem khan and good luck for all.
> 
> Hope to meet you in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many congratulations. 

Qasim what's the update at your end. I lodged my file yesterday.


----------



## 65Points!

addy101 said:


> Can anyone please respond on the above as well.. Fellow expats kindly advise..


Have read here:

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/criteria-and-requirements


----------



## salman1987

*EOI points 70. friends will I get invite?*

Hi firends,

I updated my EOI to 70 points yesterday. 

bad news is points requirement is 75 now.

why friends, why? when I had 55 points its 60, when I had 60 points its 65. last year I had 65 points and believed I get it 100% surely. but no. now I have 70 it's 75. I have no options now. only thing I can do is to marry someone with qualifications and get 5 points from them. Why is destiny doing this to me. It's so unfair. 


also friends how are there lot of people with 75 points , I only known 2 or 4 people who have 75 points even in my professtional year class there are no high pointers , I have lot of friends and I cant find 75 people.people say it's pte. but even in my PTe class there is only 20 people with 79 plus every month. class have lot of students. accounting and other professionals also. 

even my idoit friends who have 65 points think they have high marks for enough and they will invited surely. people 

My agent is from India and said, there are alot of fake agens in coutries like shri lanka, india and pakistan . that they will advertise in job news papers saying whatever degree is enough and can get visa within 3 months. then fake agents will create fake positive skill assessment pdf's show to them and say give $500 and we will submit EOI.


they claim high points in EOIs because they know these people wont get it, and when they get invites they charge high amounts because they know everyone will try do them alone. they only care about sumit EOI because it's easy. 
agent said he know a fake agent who submited 200-300 eoi and all invited and went to waste because he claim high points claiming false experience and assessment. they make alot of money these way. there are lot of agents like this. the agent said he know lot of people in government departments, and they said about 40% EOI invites are wastage. 

Im so sad because if there is no wastage invitationa I get invitation 2 years ago.  .

I remember my best friend getting invite with 55 points! is god saying to me to go back to my country. because everytime I try something happens.


----------



## sumitsagar

It's something new I am hearing but honestly it could very well be true that some of the eoi's are also being wasted due to dodgy agents overseas, every now and then I am hearing about agents trying to peddle work visas to people with low skills, people overseas have no clue how the system works so they are falling for it, I know many such cases myself. 



salman1987 said:


> Hi firends,
> 
> I updated my EOI to 70 points yesterday.
> 
> bad news is points requirement is 75 now.
> 
> why friends, why? when I had 55 points its 60, when I had 60 points its 65. last year I had 65 points and believed I get it 100% surely. but no. now I have 70 it's 75. I have no options now. only thing I can do is to marry someone with qualifications and get 5 points from them. Why is destiny doing this to me. It's so unfair.
> 
> 
> also friends how are there lot of people with 75 points , I only known 2 or 4 people who have 75 points even in my professtional year class there are no high pointers , I have lot of friends and I cant find 75 people.people say it's pte. but even in my PTe class there is only 20 people with 79 plus every month. class have lot of students. accounting and other professionals also.
> 
> even my idoit friends who have 65 points think they have high marks for enough and they will invited surely. people
> 
> My agent is from India and said, there are alot of fake agens in coutries like shri lanka, india and pakistan . that they will advertise in job news papers saying whatever degree is enough and can get visa within 3 months. then fake agents will create fake positive skill assessment pdf's show to them and say give $500 and we will submit EOI.
> 
> 
> they claim high points in EOIs because they know these people wont get it, and when they get invites they charge high amounts because they know everyone will try do them alone. they only care about sumit EOI because it's easy.
> agent said he know a fake agent who submited 200-300 eoi and all invited and went to waste because he claim high points claiming false experience and assessment. they make alot of money these way. there are lot of agents like this. the agent said he know lot of people in government departments, and they said about 40% EOI invites are wastage.
> 
> Im so sad because if there is no wastage invitationa I get invitation 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I remember my best friend getting invite with 55 points! is god saying to me to go back to my country. because everytime I try something happens.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> It's something new I am hearing but honestly it could very well be true that some of the eoi's are also being wasted due to dodgy agents overseas, every now and then I am hearing about agents trying to peddle work visas to people with low skills, people overseas have no clue how the system works so they are falling for it, I know many such cases myself.


They are very well aware of these issues but there is no point to solve these issues especially when higher points and massive cut offs are converting the profit into billions and poor onshore students are completely helpless when they cant see any 75 pointer around them but every round says there are hundreds of 75s in the market.


----------



## Mir0

addy101 said:


> Can anyone please respond on the above as well.. Fellow expats kindly advise..




Nothing complicated man, just submit the following:
1- for Bcom, MBA, please submit degree, transcripts and syllabus contents.
2- for US CPa, submit the exam reports as well as the certificate/license.
Along with that you have to submit ur English score.
You can find more info on their website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KKlife

Sorry to hear that. Would you mind post your point breakdown here? If your facts mentioned held true, that would actually explain what has happened in the past 6 months. I myself was wondering why there were a sudden increase in 75/80s.


----------



## KKlife

Sorry to hear that. Would you mind post your point breakdown here? If your facts mentioned held true, that would actually explain what has happened in the past 6 months. I myself was wondering why there were a sudden increase in 75/80s.



salman1987 said:


> Hi firends,
> 
> I updated my EOI to 70 points yesterday.
> 
> bad news is points requirement is 75 now.
> 
> why friends, why? when I had 55 points its 60, when I had 60 points its 65. last year I had 65 points and believed I get it 100% surely. but no. now I have 70 it's 75. I have no options now. only thing I can do is to marry someone with qualifications and get 5 points from them. Why is destiny doing this to me. It's so unfair.
> 
> 
> also friends how are there lot of people with 75 points , I only known 2 or 4 people who have 75 points even in my professtional year class there are no high pointers , I have lot of friends and I cant find 75 people.people say it's pte. but even in my PTe class there is only 20 people with 79 plus every month. class have lot of students. accounting and other professionals also.
> 
> even my idoit friends who have 65 points think they have high marks for enough and they will invited surely. people
> 
> My agent is from India and said, there are alot of fake agens in coutries like shri lanka, india and pakistan . that they will advertise in job news papers saying whatever degree is enough and can get visa within 3 months. then fake agents will create fake positive skill assessment pdf's show to them and say give $500 and we will submit EOI.
> 
> 
> they claim high points in EOIs because they know these people wont get it, and when they get invites they charge high amounts because they know everyone will try do them alone. they only care about sumit EOI because it's easy.
> agent said he know a fake agent who submited 200-300 eoi and all invited and went to waste because he claim high points claiming false experience and assessment. they make alot of money these way. there are lot of agents like this. the agent said he know lot of people in government departments, and they said about 40% EOI invites are wastage.
> 
> Im so sad because if there is no wastage invitationa I get invitation 2 years ago.  .
> 
> I remember my best friend getting invite with 55 points! is god saying to me to go back to my country. because everytime I try something happens.


----------



## KKlife

mrchevre said:


> Hi everyone, i updated my EOI on the 13/9/2017 with 75pts, can anyone enlighten me an expected round that i will be invited. So far i know that next round is 20th of September .
> 
> Thanks a ton!


Personally, the chances of getting invited in the next round is slim. So you most likely getting it in the 1st round or the worst case in 2nd round of October. And once again, Congratulate on achieving 75 point.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey guys quick question.

I spoke to an agent yesterday and she told me that if my course is registered for 104 weeks, I can claim how many exemptions I want. Since my course is registered for 104 weeks and I want to get 1 exemption is a 16 unit master, would I still be eligible for points for Australian study (92 weeks of study). Also what documentation I need for regional points. Arethe academic transcripts enough that show my campus address, or rental lease and bank statement would help. Currently I have my lease for my current place but if I do not have a written lease for my other place, would bank statements from CommonWealth would be enough to prove that I have lived in TAS for 2 years.


----------



## ykhawaja

Secondly what is a certified copy. I have a pdf version of my passport, education qualifications, ielts test and current lease ( basically I scanned the original copy and saved it as a pdf). Is that alright?


----------



## ykhawaja

One last question, for age is the bio page of current passport more than enough.


----------



## Qasimkhan

Finally got the email guys 

Points 65 
Code 221212
Lodgement date 18/4/17
Granted 19/09/17
Thanks to my friend abdul


----------



## sumitsagar

Congrats buddy

190 or189?


----------



## Qasimkhan

sumitsagar said:


> congrats buddy
> 
> 190 or189?


190


----------



## ykhawaja

Qasimkhan said:


> Finally got the email guys
> 
> Points 65
> Code 221212
> Lodgement date 18/4/17
> Granted 19/09/17
> Thanks to my friend abdul



Wow with 65 points, may I ask which state?


----------



## ykhawaja

Qasimkhan said:


> Finally got the email guys
> 
> Points 65
> Code 221212
> Lodgement date 18/4/17
> Granted 19/09/17
> Thanks to my friend abdul


Is that corporate secretary. Is it on the list of 190 visa?


----------



## BaazzZ

Good luck to all who are expecting invitations tonight.


----------



## naveen00727

BaazzZ said:


> Good luck to all who are expecting invitations tonight.


When the invitation round start as per IST.

Regards
Naveen


----------



## Qasimkhan

ykhawaja said:


> Wow with 65 points, may I ask which state?


Nsw


----------



## Qasimkhan

ykhawaja said:


> Is that corporate secretary. Is it on the list of 190 visa?


Yes but unfortunately not in any list now.


----------



## Abood

Qasimkhan said:


> Finally got the email guys
> 
> 
> 
> Points 65
> 
> Code 221212
> 
> Lodgement date 18/4/17
> 
> Granted 19/09/17
> 
> Thanks to my friend abdul




Big congratulations 
Enjoy my dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

naveen00727 said:


> When the invitation round start as per IST.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen


it will between 7.30 pm to 8pm IST.

are you expecting today?


----------



## Qasimkhan

Abood said:


> Big congratulations
> Enjoy my dear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro


----------



## naveen00727

BaazzZ said:


> naveen00727 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the invitation round start as per IST.
> 
> Regards
> Naveen
> 
> 
> 
> it will between 7.30 pm to 8pm IST.
> 
> are you expecting today?
Click to expand...

Yes bro, last time I missed by 9.5 hours ?


----------



## asadkhalid

Good luck everyone. Don't forget to update us!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

This thread looks so dead that it feels no accountants were invited in this round? Any updates on the cut off? Naveen?


----------



## lauralau88

Should we suppose to receive invitation within half hour?


----------



## asadkhalid

lauralau88 said:


> Should we suppose to receive invitation within half hour?


Probably. Login to your account and check if the status has changed. What are your points and DOE?


----------



## lauralau88

asadkhalid said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should we suppose to receive invitation within half hour?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably. Login to your account and check if the status has changed. What are your points and DOE?
Click to expand...

Im 75, my DOE os 9 of aug 2017.
I've login to skill select, but the status is still "submitted".....


----------



## asadkhalid

lauralau88 said:


> Im 75, my DOE os 9 of aug 2017.
> I've login to skill select, but the status is still "submitted".....


Strange. You should have received an invite.


----------



## asadkhalid

There seems to be something seriously wrong with the accountant invitation in this round. Lets hope for the best and let us know when you get an invite.


----------



## lauralau88

asadkhalid said:


> lauralau88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im 75, my DOE os 9 of aug 2017.
> I've login to skill select, but the status is still "submitted".....
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. You should have received an invite.
Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I've expected....
Anyone else got invitation?
Or they stop inviting 2211?


----------



## asadkhalid

lauralau88 said:


> Yes, that's what I've expected....
> Anyone else got invitation?
> Or they stop inviting 2211?


I have not read a single invite yet for accountants in this round.


----------



## magnet_larry

nope, no one gets invited for general accountants, at least thats true from the live streaming of a Chinese agent


----------



## asadkhalid

naveen00727 said:


> Yes bro, last time I missed by 9.5 hours ?


Hi Naveen, could you confirm if you got invited? If you didn't get invited, then i believe no accountant did. 

Thanks.


----------



## lauralau88

Hv they ever skip inviting during the year?
I thought they only skip when all the invitation have been sent for the year quota


----------



## magnet_larry

lauralau88 said:


> Hv they ever skip inviting during the year?
> I thought they only skip when all the invitation have been sent for the year quota


seems like they did for unknown reasons


----------



## lauralau88

I saw there was one day move in last year, maybe this is happening again.....


----------



## Gunner14

What a joke !! TBH this episode is pushing me to believe in what Mr Rab nawaz has been saying !!


----------



## jassu2

I am expecting an invite in this round... but nothin has come in so far.. have 80 points and next time around will drop to 75 due to birthday...


----------



## handyjohn

If i can remember, Mr. tony predicted it few weeks ago regarding 20 September round. According to him, this round alot of invitations will go back to expired EOIs which have just completed 2 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

jassu2 said:


> I am expecting an invite in this round... but nothin has come in so far.. have 80 points and next time around will drop to 75 due to birthday...




What's DOE of 80 points????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu2

handyjohn said:


> what's doe of 80 points????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


9/9/2017


----------



## NGN2017

handyjohn said:


> If i can remember, Mr. tony predicted it few weeks ago regarding 20 September round. According to him, this round alot of invitations will go back to expired EOIs which have just completed 2 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't understand you. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

handyjohn said:


> If i can remember, Mr. tony predicted it few weeks ago regarding 20 September round. According to him, this round alot of invitations will go back to expired EOIs which have just completed 2 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if that was the case, at least 80 pointers would have received it... So no... Not possible
Do you think the guy who threatened to put fake 90 pointers actually did it


----------



## asadkhalid

I still believe that it would be a better sign that they didn't invite accountants at all rather than a movement of one day!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sometime i feel sorry for the deserving candidates who still believe they can win in poker skill select. since 16 march 2016 to this day the game is fixed and you guys will join my club one by one.


----------



## muz068

I think that happened well before mar 2016. Especially with the reduced ceilings and pte - July 2015 to be specific. I remember I created my account back in mar 2015 bec my sis wanted apply as an accountant at 55 + 5 ..we were so excited that she would receive invitation next round but July 15 changes proved to be a game changer. Our hopes diminished with each round and waited to 2 years before she decided to study in TAS


----------



## sumitsagar

Hopefully we get some clarity soon about what happened with accounting invites in this round. Didn't hear about any invitation this round, also no invite reported on immitracker.


----------



## Gil8

Hey mate, 
I submitted an EOI with 75 points on 30/8/17 and still waiting as well.


----------



## lauralau88

Rab nawaz said:


> Sometime i feel sorry for the deserving candidates who still believe they can win in poker skill select. since 16 march 2016 to this day the game is fixed and you guys will join my club one by one.


Rab, what happened on 16 march 2016?


----------



## magnet_larry

lauralau88 said:


> I saw there was one day move in last year, maybe this is happening again.....


One day move last year??? where did you get that idea???


----------



## magnet_larry

Guys

Two major Chinese agents are now saying that none of their students got an invite last night. Not even 80 pointers. They also say that there was a time last financial year just like this round, but it was way crazier. That round didnt give out any invite to four main pro rata occupations, not just only accountants like this time. They guess DIBP made the same mistake like last year. These Chinese agents have also sent out emails to DIBP to report this issue and try to get an update on things from them.


----------



## lauralau88

magnet_larry said:


> Guys
> 
> Two major Chinese agents are now saying that none of their students got an invite last night. Not even 80 pointers. They also say that there was a time last financial year just like this round, but it was way crazier. That round didnt give out any invite to four main pro rata occupations, not just only accountants like this time. They guess DIBP made the same mistake like last year. These Chinese agents have also sent out emails to DIBP to report this issue and try to get an update on things from them.


Hi Larry,
So it was a mistake last year? so did the DIBP fixed it? say sending the invitation out in the following days? or they just skip the round?
Thank you!
Laura


----------



## lauralau88

magnet_larry said:


> One day move last year??? where did you get that idea???


Larry, last year 11/23/2016, the DOE was 2 sep 2016, on the next round 12/7/2016, the DOE was 3 sep 2016...
You can check this info on the below site "previous invitation round"
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2


----------



## handyjohn

lauralau88 said:


> Larry, last year 11/23/2016, the DOE was 2 sep 2016, on the next round 12/7/2016, the DOE was 3 sep 2016...
> 
> You can check this info on the below site "previous invitation round"
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2




It wasn't a mistake. Invitations were issued but cutoff couldn't move much due to high pointers. This time something strange happened 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

lauralau88 said:


> Hi Larry,
> So it was a mistake last year? so did the DIBP fixed it? say sending the invitation out in the following days? or they just skip the round?
> Thank you!
> Laura


Here below is the link to the news (in Chinese tho) about last year DIBP didnt invite any one from the four pro-rata occupations of accountants, auditors, ICT, and programmers in their 20th July 2016 round.  Imagine what it must have been like last year......

https://sanwen8.cn/p/20ekBP1.html

And one of the Chinese agents is guessing DIBP will rush out 478 invites for accountants the next round. But if DIBP could skip four major pro-rata occupations last year and then repeat it once again for accountants this year? Nothing is certain. But I guess we should all keep our cool and wait and see. DIBP probably didnt know what had happened last night until this morning when they got back to the office and saw all the emails. Lets see what DIBP will say


----------



## hutoof

That is like the blackest day of my life....

My points are 75, DoE 16/8. (20 English, 20 Australian Study, 30 year, 5 partner)

There is nothing to worry about if I will not lose my point of age before the next round date (I will turn 33 this 30 Sept). Why this happens to me? Feeling so lost that I will need to wait for another 1 year in the line. 

Applied for NSW SS but no news until now. 

I still have option of either doing a PY, Work experience or NAATI. The first 2 options will take another 1 year at least, but the 3rd option seems hard.

Tony and all,
Please advise what should I do now to increase my chance? what is the option which save most time/money and most feasible? Thanks


----------



## magnet_larry

hutoof said:


> That is like the blackest day of my life....
> 
> My points are 75, DoE 16/8. (20 English, 20 Australian Study, 30 year, 5 partner)
> 
> There is nothing to worry about if I will not lose my point of age before the next round date (I will turn 33 this 30 Sept). Why this happens to me? Feeling so lost that I will need to wait for another 1 year in the line.
> 
> Applied for NSW SS but no news until now.
> 
> I still have option of either doing a PY, Work experience or NAATI. The first 2 options will take another 1 year at least, but the 3rd option seems hard.
> 
> Tony and all,
> Please advise what should I do now to increase my chance? what is the option which save most time/money and most feasible? Thanks


mate, i am very sorry to hear that.  I wish you all the best


----------



## blackrider89

1 80 pointer, Accountant, not invited. Confirmed.


----------



## BaazzZ

blackrider89 said:


> 1 80 pointer, Accountant, not invited. Confirmed.


 thanks for confirming, have you any idea, what happened?


----------



## NAVK

I wish DIBP couldn't invite accountants as they were working to remove double invites


----------



## blackrider89

BaazzZ said:


> thanks for confirming, have you any idea, what happened?


Another system glitch it seems.

Or a dodgy move by the Department.

In any case, they invited just a few last round. A couple of hundred instead of 1750 as stated.


----------



## sumitsagar

If someone tells me that they have found a drug to reverse old age or that interstellar aliens have made contact, ill be more likely to believe those things than believing that DIBP is working to solve double invites. 



NAVK said:


> I wish DIBP couldn't invite accountants as they were working to remove double invites


----------



## Darshana

I seriously believe it's that guy who threatened to create fake 90 pointer EOI's... What if he actually did enough numbers to block anyone from getting it this time? Auditors got a call this time! So it's unlikely they'll only ignore accountants


----------



## blackrider89

Darshana said:


> I seriously believe it's that guy who threatened to create fake 90 pointer EOI's... What if he actually did enough numbers to block anyone from getting it this time? Auditors got a call this time! So it's unlikely they'll only ignore accountants


Just a few Auditors, Programmers... got invited. So not very likely he did that.


----------



## Mir0

hutoof said:


> That is like the blackest day of my life....
> 
> My points are 75, DoE 16/8. (20 English, 20 Australian Study, 30 year, 5 partner)
> 
> There is nothing to worry about if I will not lose my point of age before the next round date (I will turn 33 this 30 Sept). Why this happens to me? Feeling so lost that I will need to wait for another 1 year in the line.
> 
> Applied for NSW SS but no news until now.
> 
> I still have option of either doing a PY, Work experience or NAATI. The first 2 options will take another 1 year at least, but the 3rd option seems hard.
> 
> Tony and all,
> Please advise what should I do now to increase my chance? what is the option which save most time/money and most feasible? Thanks


I'm sorry to hear that, why don't you try with SA SS High point stream?


----------



## Darshana

blackrider89 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously believe it's that guy who threatened to create fake 90 pointer EOI's... What if he actually did enough numbers to block anyone from getting it this time? Auditors got a call this time! So it's unlikely they'll only ignore accountants
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few Auditors, Programmers... got invited. So not very likely he did that.
Click to expand...

Ok it's a relief if that's the case! At least invites weren't wasted then


----------



## Mir0

blackrider89 said:


> 1 80 pointer, Accountant, not invited. Confirmed.


If this case is confirmed, chances are very slim that any invitations went out. I think it might be a technical glitch similar to what happened with 20 July 2016 round.


----------



## Ku_

Darshana said:


> I seriously believe it's that guy who threatened to create fake 90 pointer EOI's... What if he actually did enough numbers to block anyone from getting it this time? Auditors got a call this time! So it's unlikely they'll only ignore accountants


I too feel its him.. If he's really done this then its goodbye for all 70 pointers this year!


----------



## BaazzZ

Ku_ said:


> I too feel its him.. If he's really done this then its goodbye for all 70 pointers this year!


not at all, we will have to write to DIBP. Guys we should all send bulk emails to immigration about the scam of people submitting fake EOIs from overseas (Some immigration agents in India/Pak/Bangladesh/China etc.. submit fake EOI with high scores as no proof is required to get invites and fool their clients showing those invitation to earn huge sums). We should all get together and make a format of that email and send it to immigration so that they find a way to fix this issue. This is causing a tremendous loss to genuine point scorers like us. Please comment if any one of you has any other point of view.

Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ku_

BaazzZ said:


> not at all, we will have to write to DIBP. Guys we should all send bulk emails to immigration about the scam of people submitting fake EOIs from overseas (Some immigration agents in India/Pak/Bangladesh/China etc.. submit fake EOI with high scores as no proof is required to get invites and fool their clients showing those invitation to earn huge sums). We should all get together and make a format of that email and send it to immigration so that they find a way to fix this issue. This is causing a tremendous loss to genuine point scorers like us. Please comment if any one of you has any other point of view.
> 
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:


Lets send this email.. u have the email id?


----------



## Gurlovekambo

BaazzZ said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too feel its him.. If he's really done this then its goodbye for all 70 pointers this year!
> 
> 
> 
> not at all, we will have to write to DIBP. Guys we should all send bulk emails to immigration about the scam of people submitting fake EOIs from overseas (Some immigration agents in India/Pak/Bangladesh/China etc.. submit fake EOI with high scores as no proof is required to get invites and fool their clients showing those invitation to earn huge sums). We should all get together and make a format of that email and send it to immigration so that they find a way to fix this issue. This is causing a tremendous loss to genuine point scorers like us. Please comment if any one of you has any other point of view.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..


----------



## magnet_larry

Gurlovekambo said:


> DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..


DIBP may not care, but the industry will make them care if the problem gets way too crazy. A few cases are still tolerable, but 239 people with 90 points and none of them accepts an invite is another thing.

People often say that the only reason as to why accountants are still on the occupation list year after year is not because of the actual demand of the job market but because of the pressure from the industry. I believe so. And look, the quota ceiling gets almost doubled this year. I doubt it just happens simply out of the mercy of DIBP. If someone tried to ruin the party by making gazillions of phantom 90 pointers and got rid of all the quota, that would mean all the hard work and lobbying the industry did to make DIBP raise the ceiling this year would go down the drain. Should that terrifying scenario come into reality and the DIBP would just sit there and shrug, I expect the industry would wanna talk. 

Of course, all this could turn out to be only my wishful thinking. Lets hope that nightmare never comes true


----------



## magnet_larry

Ku_ said:


> I too feel its him.. If he's really done this then its goodbye for all 70 pointers this year!


Who has threatened to make fake 90-point EOIs???


----------



## Ku_

magnet_larry said:


> Who has threatened to make fake 90-point EOIs???


there was this guy on this forum who had this weird idea of flooding the DIBP system with 90 pointers to highlight their faulty system.. and wanted others to join him..dont remember his name


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurlovekambo said:


> DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..


There is absolutely no need to fix any problem and thats where they are earning billions exactly like a poker machine where 30% should be given to random players and the remaining will keep spending money in the hope of winning. I got only one question from where they are claiming 75 pointers when being a resident in Australia with huge social gathring we dont have any 75 pointer around us. Lets suppose there are people outthere with 75 points but it shoudnt be in hundreds and due to this fear game every single onshore candidate is spending thousand and thounsand of dollars for no reason especially when some of them will never have 75 or even 70 points. Current Situation in Australia PTE, ielts, Naati, and professional year organizations are fully packed and with PTE you cant book a date within 2 months of time.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

magnet_larry said:


> Gurlovekambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP may not care, but the industry will make them care if the problem gets way too crazy. A few cases are still tolerable, but 239 people with 90 points and none of them accepts an invite is another thing.
> 
> People often say that the only reason as to why accountants are still on the occupation list year after year is not because of the actual demand of the job market but because of the pressure from the industry. I believe so. And look, the quota ceiling gets almost doubled this year. I doubt it just happens simply out of the mercy of DIBP. If someone tried to ruin the party by making gazillions of phantom 90 pointers and got rid of all the quota, that would mean all the hard work and lobbying the industry did to make DIBP raise the ceiling this year would go down the drain. Should that terrifying scenario come into reality and the DIBP would just sit there and shrug, I expect the industry would wanna talk.
> 
> Of course, all this could turn out to be only my wishful thinking. Lets hope that nightmare never comes true
Click to expand...




Rab nawaz said:


> Gurlovekambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..
> 
> 
> 
> There is absolutely no need to fix any problem and thats where they are earning billions exactly like a poker machine where 30% should be given to random players and the remaining will keep spending money in the hope of winning. I got only one question from where they are claiming 75 pointers when being a resident in Australia with huge social gathring we dont have any 75 pointer around us. Lets suppose there are people outthere with 75 points but it shoudnt be in hundreds and due to this fear game every single onshore candidate is spending thousand and thounsand of dollars for no reason especially when some of them will never have 75 or even 70 points. Current Situation in Australia PTE, ielts, Naati, and professional year organizations are fully packed and with PTE you cant book a date within 2 months of time.
Click to expand...

When we write an email it goes to employees who work there, everytime I write an email someone at clerk level replies back but have never received a reply from anyone from the highest position in the department. These clerks are getting paid and they are happy with it, it doesn't effect them in any way. I don't think the person who can actually make a difference is even aware of this issue. Maybe if any media cover this issue, someone at higher position (let's say peter dutton) may reply to this and why they are not fixing it.


----------



## sumitsagar

i don't think it has anything to do with that person. The reason is that i was able to find replies to that post but i couldn't find that particular post.

What i think that so many people advised that person not to go ahead with the stupid move and put his future in jeopardy. After that we didn't hear from him, i think that individual must have requested mods to delete his posts so he doesn't get in trouble if someone picks up his idea and acts on it.

On the other hand, anyone out of the many people that have grievances with skillselect system could have done it. There are services on deep web allowing you to access all kind of stuff and services, you can pay someone with bitcoin anonymously and get it done for as low as 50 cents per fake eoi.




Ku_ said:


> there was this guy on this forum who had this weird idea of flooding the DIBP system with 90 pointers to highlight their faulty system.. and wanted others to join him..dont remember his name


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurlovekambo said:


> When we write an email it goes to employees who work there, everytime I write an email someone at clerk level replies back but have never received a reply from anyone from the highest position in the department. These clerks are getting paid and they are happy with it, it doesn't effect them in any way. I don't think the person who can actually make a difference is even aware of this issue. Maybe if any media cover this issue, someone at higher position (let's say peter dutton) may reply to this and why they are not fixing it.


I reckon dibp officials are very very well aware of these issues, its been 1 year we are continusely trying to let them know but they dont even care so in real onshore Accounting graduates are being slow poisned when every single dollar in their pocked is being robbed via these so called English exams, naati, and professional year. typical onshore agents are still fooling innocent people by saying 65 points will be enough to get an invitition in 1 year of time but at the end most of those students are already gone back to other study visas and now the rules are very simple if you wanna stay keep working keep paying each and every single dollar in yours pocket and let the world know you are living in Australia.


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon dibp officials are very very well aware of these issues, its been 1 year we are continusely trying to let them know but they dont even care so in real onshore Accounting graduates are being slow poisned when every single dollar in their pocked is being robbed via these so called English exams, naati, and professional year. typical onshore agents are still fooling innocent people by saying 65 points will be enough to get an invitition in 1 year of time but at the end most of those students are already gone back to other study visas and now the rules are very simple if you wanna stay keep working keep paying each and every single dollar in yours pocket and let the world know you are living in Australia.


I'm with you on this.. can actually feel ur frustration.. I too have given up hopes that I will ever get an invite from them... From 65 to 60 to 70.. no way can invest more as i know it will go on to 80 next!! if the invite comes along.. well and good.. though after today's fiasco i know it wont come!! crappy system!!


----------



## Ku_

sumitsagar said:


> i don't think it has anything to do with that person. The reason is that i was able to find replies to that post but i couldn't find that particular post.
> 
> What i think that so many people advised that person not to go ahead with the stupid move and put his future in jeopardy. After that we didn't hear from him, i think that individual must have requested mods to delete his posts so he doesn't get in trouble if someone picks up his idea and acts on it.
> 
> On the other hand, anyone out of the many people that have grievances with skillselect system could have done it. There are services on deep web allowing you to access all kind of stuff and services, you can pay someone with bitcoin anonymously and get it done for as low as 50 cents per fake eoi.


I know if this is the case for today's invitation round, where fake 90 pointers could have only been invited, i hope there are tons of them!! coz these fake EOI's wouldn't have paid anything to lodge the EOI nor would have paid for IELTS/PTE/TOEFL nor skill assessment! Let DIBP loose more revenue if its all about that!! 
I know it ruins the chances of many eligible and genuine applicants.. but DIBP needs to realise that they cant always blame the system or be just ignorant about it! 
They are playing with our lives and this needs to end!!
Hope we get a clarity on this invitation round soon!


----------



## Jerry28

Hi, guys.
I did not file any "gifts" for them yet, so don't vilify me , please. 
Also, I was not the first who came up with this idea . I am just another poor person who was unlucky to get into that trap ): .

Maybe some other desperate migrants given them a thousand of psychiatrists, who knows. 
Might be one or several of those who also lost tens of thousands of dollars and years of life 
trying to get through the evil system .
But more likely, the evil system is just experiencing another glitch ...

I received an e-mail from them , but again...there is no substance . They just again have said
that they are aware of the issues of their Fakeselect.
They know that Fakeselect is sending invites to the multiple EOIs (which are FAKE in essence, since they will not be used, but they waste the quota).
Also said that the suggestions that I had sent them are known to them .
However, they did not state if they will ever solve the problem. 
So, Rab Navaz is right. I also believe that wasting our invites and therefore our lives is their deliberate policy
which they implement to screw the most out of you by directing you into wasting your money and lifetime on PY, IELTS, PTE, Naati, masters degree and so on. It's very sad.
I don't know what to do apart from giving them thousands of 100 pointers. But if that will happen, they are still unlikely to do anything
to fix Fakeselect. Also, I received feedback from other people on this forum advising against it. Extremely few people would
take part in a proposed insurrection , other probably have "slave-like" mindset or are afraid to doanything. So, I gave up and go for a marriage IYKWIM .
I have no options, but to curse ALL those who are complicit in the multiple EOI problem. Their evil dids will get back to them in one form or another! I was forced to curse them because all the attempts to do something with our problems have failed. I have no doubts that many people 
have already done so. 

Today I read about another calamity that there are crooked agents in India\Pakistan\China\whatever who file photoshopped documents 
to get invites for their stupid clients who will get caught and lose thousands of dollars in fees once a migration officer 
verifies their skills assessment and finds out that it does not exist or belongs to another person . That all is probably also true.

Nothing will change for the better unless they start counting the quota filling by the number of people who get PR under
an occupation, but not by the number of invites sent by Fakeselect !!!!!

There is a glimse of hope that DIBP may have suspended invites to have more time to fix Fakeselect , but I have extremely
little hope on that. 
If anyone is able to publish an article in newspapers, raise the issues thriugh politicians, plese do so and it may help.


----------



## Jerry28

deleted


----------



## magnet_larry

Guys

why dont we wait for a few days first and see ? DIBP is gonna release the invitation statistics for this round anyway. We will then know for sure


----------



## jassu2

magnet_larry said:


> Guys
> 
> why dont we wait for a few days first and see ? DIBP is gonna release the invitation statistics for this round anyway. We will then know for sure


I am guessing most likely they didnt invite any one at all... which suks..


----------



## Gil8

Hi Rab

I have an EOI with 75 points which was lodged on 30/8/17. Haven't received invitation.


----------



## asadkhalid

jassu2 said:


> I am guessing most likely they didnt invite any one at all... which suks..


Well, its better than if they actually invited and the DOE didn't move at all. In which case there were alot of applicants and the invites got used up. We'll have to wait and see. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

asadkhalid said:


> Well, its better than if they actually invited and the DOE didn't move at all. In which case there were alot of applicants and the invites got used up. We'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk



I think most probably this is due to some technical glitch. They might double next round invitations, same like last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Mir0 said:


> I think most probably this is due to some technical glitch. They might double next round invitations, same like last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ofcourse there will be a double round with 10 to 15 days movement which will be restore by the gap between next rounds and this 2 months backlog will keep constant and in my view they are gonna suck maximum portion of 4785 for maximum pointers so very very few exceptional invititions will be issued to lower pointers
so the general perception will be 70 points.


----------



## muz068

It's good to know that we have all agreed that this system is rigged. So I would like to advise all the graduates out there to please look for other options. The best advice that I have for graduates is to study in states which are keen to sponsor them. I am telling you this is much better than appearing for PTE/NAATI/PY because :

1)there is no guarantee that you will be able to succeed in exams such as PTE/NAATI
2) Time-consuming especially with the people who are relying on PY as there is no guarantee that the current points level will stay the same. We have seen this since 2015 the cut-off was 65 then some people achieved that score but in 2016 the cut-off rose 70 and when people tried to achieve 70, the cut-off now is now 75 so who knows maybe next year it is 80

So I would request people to grab whatever opportunity that comes in their way. Enrol in colleges in Canberra, Tasmania or NT but don't waste your time in increasing your score. It seriously is a waste of time and effort. It might be a bit costly but at least there is a high certainty that you will be sponsored.


For those who have graduated with a bachelor degree here in Australia or have at least completed three years of education here in Australia, you guys have a bright chance of getting an invitation if you are willing to relocate to Perth (ECU) and study graduate diploma in early childhood or secondary education. You will get an invitation easily as a teacher. 

So, guys, you have to play "SMART" rather than work "HARD"


----------



## Gil8

my friend who works in a migration agent advised that they received few invitations on 20/9/17 for those with 80 + 75 points.


----------



## hutoof

Mir0 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, why don't you try with SA SS High point stream?


Thanks for your suggestion. Can onshore applicant not residing in SA apply for Highpoint Stream, as I read on SA website:"1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories."

I am so fragile now, and even do not want to do my normal work


----------



## Darshana

Gil8 said:


> my friend who works in a migration agent advised that they received few invitations on 20/9/17 for those with 80 + 75 points.


Accountant or auditors??


----------



## jassu2

Gil8 said:


> my friend who works in a migration agent advised that they received few invitations on 20/9/17 for those with 80 + 75 points.


I am at 80.. and i havent received it.. so the migration agent has no idea wat he is talking abt


----------



## downUnderTheHood

As someone who's currently just starting the Professional Year program, I'm really scared about the future of the skill-select program. However, It is possible that Accountants weren't invited this round because DIBP wants to use the places for other non-pro rata occupations this round and go back to the usual pattern they were following on the next round where Accountants were not being affected by the 1000 invites per round limit.


----------



## Gil8

You guys are probably right. 
I asked him again and he hasn't replied.... No invitations have been issues on immiaccount. 

Hopfulllllllly I will get invited this round I'm sick of waiting


----------



## Mir0

hutoof said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. Can onshore applicant not residing in SA apply for Highpoint Stream, as I read on SA website:"1.3.1 If you are in Australia but not residing in South Australia, you are ineligible to apply for South Australian state nomination. This restriction includes South Australian international graduates residing interstate and overrides chain migration and high points categories."
> 
> I am so fragile now, and even do not want to do my normal work


I don't know frankly speaking. U may consult other members. 
I really feel sorry for you bro, try to find other sources of points like spouse point etc.


----------



## blackrider89

Gil8 said:


> my friend who works in a migration agent advised that they received few invitations on 20/9/17 for those with 80 + 75 points.


Impossible. I haven't received an invite for an 80 points EOI lodged on 12 Sep 2017. Accountant.


----------



## balweet21

hello everyone

can anyone please guide me how can i obtain 5 points for NAATI.
thanks in advance.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Hi,

I'm Shekhar Mehta from Kolkata, India. This is in regards to getting an invite with 75 points and entire processing time taken by DIBP after the invite*for Permanent Residency File Under section 189, 190 and 489 for General Accountant.

I submitted my academics and experience documents along with my PTE scores of 70-W, 75-L, 79-R and 90-S to CPA Australia for my skill assessment on 6th June, 2017. I got a reply from them on 6th July, 2017 stating that I need to pass two papers namely Financial Accounting and Reporting and Business Law to get a positive outcome for my assessment as General Accountant.*

I appeared for FAR on 4th August, 2017 and Business Law on 24th August, 2017 and cleared both the examinations. I submitted a supplementary form to CPA Australia on 24th, August, 2017 for updating my assessment and on 6th September, 2017 I received a positive outcome on my skill assessment for academics and Employment.

I took my PTE Academic examination again on 18th September, 2017 and got my result on 21st September, 2017 with scores of S-90, W-81, R-83, L-81.

I lodged my EOI on 21st September, 2017 with 75 points.

Age - 30

Education - 15

Experience - 10

English - 20

When can I expect an invite for 189 and 190 (NSW) and is there any chance of getting PR with the points I have, as I got to know from different forums that its pretty difficult to get an invite with 75 points. Again, how long it takes for the entire process and are there any chances of rejection from DIBP after invite.

Kindly reply on it guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## NAVK

st_141 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Shekhar Mehta from Kolkata, India. This is in regards to getting an invite with 75 points and entire processing time taken by DIBP after the invite*for Permanent Residency File Under section 189, 190 and 489 for General Accountant.
> 
> I submitted my academics and experience documents along with my PTE scores of 70-W, 75-L, 79-R and 90-S to CPA Australia for my skill assessment on 6th June, 2017. I got a reply from them on 6th July, 2017 stating that I need to pass two papers namely Financial Accounting and Reporting and Business Law to get a positive outcome for my assessment as General Accountant.*
> 
> I appeared for FAR on 4th August, 2017 and Business Law on 24th August, 2017 and cleared both the examinations. I submitted a supplementary form to CPA Australia on 24th, August, 2017 for updating my assessment and on 6th September, 2017 I received a positive outcome on my skill assessment for academics and Employment.
> 
> I took my PTE Academic examination again on 18th September, 2017 and got my result on 21st September, 2017 with scores of S-90, W-81, R-83, L-81.
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 21st September, 2017 with 75 points.
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Education - 15
> 
> Experience - 10
> 
> English - 20
> 
> When can I expect an invite for 189 and 190 (NSW) and is there any chance of getting PR with the points I have, as I got to know from different forums that its pretty difficult to get an invite with 75 points. Again, how long it takes for the entire process and are there any chances of rejection from DIBP after invite.
> 
> Kindly reply on it guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You might get invite in another 2-3 rounds


----------



## st_141

Thanks a lot for replying. But is there any chance of rejection by DIBP after invitation is accepted and Visa fees is paid.


----------



## magnet_larry

st_141 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying. But is there any chance of rejection by DIBP after invitation is accepted and Visa fees is paid.


of cos. Lets say someone overstates their points on EOI. Then, it is very natural for DIBP to reject the application. There are other reasons for rejection, like, health problems or severe criminal records etc. Invitation does not guarantee a grant of any visa.


----------



## st_141

Thanks will keep that in mind and will lodge with the actual points from my skill assessment.


----------



## lingling

*EOI date*

I submitted an EOI with 65 points in early Aug n updated to 75 points on 22nd Sept upon attaining superior English in IELTS.

Hence, will my EOI date remains at early Aug or changed automatically to 22nd Sept? I hope to be invited in the coming invitation on 4th Oct n pray that my dream come true.

Expert, pls let me have your view.


----------



## Millenia

lingling said:


> I submitted an EOI with 65 points in early Aug n updated to 75 points on 22nd Sept upon attaining superior English in IELTS.
> 
> Hence, will my EOI date remains at early Aug or changed automatically to 22nd Sept? I hope to be invited in the coming invitation on 4th Oct n pray that my dream come true.
> 
> Expert, pls let me have your view.


It gonna change to 22nd of September``


----------



## Arora900

st_141 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Shekhar Mehta from Kolkata, India. This is in regards to getting an invite with 75 points and entire processing time taken by DIBP after the invite*for Permanent Residency File Under section 189, 190 and 489 for General Accountant.
> 
> I submitted my academics and experience documents along with my PTE scores of 70-W, 75-L, 79-R and 90-S to CPA Australia for my skill assessment on 6th June, 2017. I got a reply from them on 6th July, 2017 stating that I need to pass two papers namely Financial Accounting and Reporting and Business Law to get a positive outcome for my assessment as General Accountant.*
> 
> I appeared for FAR on 4th August, 2017 and Business Law on 24th August, 2017 and cleared both the examinations. I submitted a supplementary form to CPA Australia on 24th, August, 2017 for updating my assessment and on 6th September, 2017 I received a positive outcome on my skill assessment for academics and Employment.
> 
> I took my PTE Academic examination again on 18th September, 2017 and got my result on 21st September, 2017 with scores of S-90, W-81, R-83, L-81.
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 21st September, 2017 with 75 points.
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> Education - 15
> 
> Experience - 10
> 
> English - 20
> 
> When can I expect an invite for 189 and 190 (NSW) and is there any chance of getting PR with the points I have, as I got to know from different forums that its pretty difficult to get an invite with 75 points. Again, how long it takes for the entire process and are there any chances of rejection from DIBP after invite.
> 
> Kindly reply on it guys. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Please get your experience assessed from CPA as well because you just completed the relevant exams and the old experience may not be relevant for migration purposes.


----------



## st_141

@Arora900 I went for full skill assessment and got two separate outcome letters for academics and experience together from CPA on 6th September, 2017. Thanks.


----------



## NAVK

NSW has released their SOL.. 
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf


----------



## Rab nawaz

NAVK said:


> NSW has released their SOL..
> http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf


It was never closed but the rules are simple if you do need 5 points nsw will never give you but if lets suppose you dont need 5 points they will definately give you 5 points so you will be invited on 75+5 or 80+5. In short there is no state sponsorship at all but some lolypops to make us fool.


----------



## NAVK

Rab nawaz said:


> It was never closed but the rules are simple if you do need 5 points nsw will never give you but if lets suppose you dont need 5 points they will definately give you 5 points so you will be invited on 75+5 or 80+5. In short there is no state sponsorship at all but some lolypops to make us fool.


Yes..at least if they invite 75+5 or 80+5, it should clear the queue..but again why would a 75 and 80 pointer choose state sponsorship when they can get invite via 189..even if they choose, they should withdraw their 189 EOI..if not double invites issues..too much complicated..


----------



## magnet_larry

NAVK said:


> Yes..at least if they invite 75+5 or 80+5, it should clear the queue..but again why would a 75 and 80 pointer choose state sponsorship when they can get invite via 189..even if they choose, they should withdraw their 189 EOI..if not double invites issues..too much complicated..


I agree and I also hope so. This year, the ceiling for accountants for 189 gets almost doubled. Except for those whose points will go down because of age, why should 75 pointers go for 190 when they just need to wait for a few rounds? Good Luck Everyone :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rab nawaz

NAVK said:


> Yes..at least if they invite 75+5 or 80+5, it should clear the queue..but again why would a 75 and 80 pointer choose state sponsorship when they can get invite via 189..even if they choose, they should withdraw their 189 EOI..if not double invites issues..too much complicated..


Now you get my point yes when you dont need 5 points they are ready to give you, it means there is no state sponsorship at all and these figures are absolutely useless. if lets suppose accountants are in the list of 190 but it makes 0.0000% difference especially when the maximum pointers are selecting 189. I got friends having 90All in first attempt with 70 points but its been ages nsw didnt even look who are they where they come from untill and unless they will add 5 more points and click 190 so all of the sudden nsw will jump in to invite them.


----------



## BaazzZ

NAVK said:


> Yes..at least if they invite 75+5 or 80+5, it should clear the queue..but again why would a 75 and 80 pointer choose state sponsorship when they can get an invite via 189..even if they choose, they should withdraw their 189 EOI..if not double invites issues..too much complicated..


 how many times we could get invites if we don't accept it? one of famous Melbourne agent told me, you will ge 2 invite in your whole life. is it true?


----------



## Mir0

BaazzZ said:


> how many times we could get invites if we don't accept it? one of famous Melbourne agent told me, you will ge 2 invite in your whole life. is it true?


Max is 2 invites for each EOI. Nevertheless, there is no control on how many EOIs each person can submit. This is one of the main current system flaws.


----------



## NAVK

BaazzZ said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes..at least if they invite 75+5 or 80+5, it should clear the queue..but again why would a 75 and 80 pointer choose state sponsorship when they can get an invite via 189..even if they choose, they should withdraw their 189 EOI..if not double invites issues..too much complicated..
> 
> 
> 
> how many times we could get invites if we don't accept it? one of famous Melbourne agent told me, you will ge 2 invite in your whole life. is it true?
Click to expand...

I'm really not sure but you may receive invite until EOI expires..


----------



## handyjohn

A current 75 pointer will not be interested in NSW 190. Reasons are quite simple. First he will be easily invited in 189 in few rounds. Second if he/she shows interest in 190 and invited by NSW even than NSW will take around one month to approve nomination and 189 can be easily fetched before 190. So why a rational 75 pointer would like to pay $300 extra and wait more for a visa which will be restricted to a state ???? These are the reasons which make to believe me that NSW will be a good opportunity for 70 pointers with superior English or work experience points but it strongly depends how much ceilings NSW has for accountants because unlike previous years NSW has not mentioned their annual ceilings so far.


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> A current 75 pointer will not be interested in NSW 190. Reasons are quite simple. First he will be easily invited in 189 in few rounds. Second if he/she shows interest in 190 and invited by NSW even than NSW will take around one month to approve nomination and 189 can be easily fetched before 190. So why a rational 75 pointer would like to pay $300 extra and wait more for a visa which will be restricted to a state ???? These are the reasons which make to believe me that NSW will be a good opportunity for 70 pointers with superior English or work experience points but it strongly depends how much ceilings NSW has for accountants because unlike previous years NSW has not mentioned their annual ceilings so far.


Let me remind you hundreds of 70 pointers have superior English but its been 7+ months nsw didnt even look at them. In my view, there is no more state nomination in nsw and they will never invite anyone 70+5 no matter they got superior English or work experience. The game is clear no one wants to clear any 70 pointer so the pressure and the fear will push the points to 75 and then 80.


----------



## jassu2

Arora900 said:


> Please get your experience assessed from CPA as well because you just completed the relevant exams and the old experience may not be relevant for migration purposes.


I have got a positive assessment done for education by CPA... How much does a skill assessment cost and how long does it take??

Is it beneficial to get it done?? I can only guess that there would be quite few who would just go directly to DIBP.. Any advice would be much appreciated..


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> Let me remind you hundreds of 70 pointers have superior English but its been 7+ months nsw didnt even look at them. In my view, there is no more state nomination in nsw and they will never invite anyone 70+5 no matter they got superior English or work experience. The game is clear no one wants to clear any 70 pointer so the pressure and the fear will push the points to 75 and then 80.




NSW wasn't inviting because they stopped inviting accountants in February due to exhaustion of quota. It was not the reason that they were just inviting 75 pointers. This is what I am trying to believe that If NSW starts inviting now then why a 75 pointer will accept its nomination when he/she knows that 189 invitation will be much faster than NSW 190.
Although I believe that almost all people select 190 alongwith 189 in EOI. But state gives only 14 days to apply and after expiration of this period, that invitation is issued to someone else. So I believe if NSW has a number of invitations for accountants and 189 invitations gap doesn't cross one month for 75 pointers than all NSW invitations will go to 70 pointers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Let me remind you hundreds of 70 pointers have superior English but its been 7+ months nsw didnt even look at them. In my view, there is no more state nomination in nsw and they will never invite anyone 70+5 no matter they got superior English or work experience. The game is clear no one wants to clear any 70 pointer so the pressure and the fear will push the points to 75 and then 80.


Ok mr. optimistic


----------



## magnet_larry

Instead of using any automation, I have heard that NSW hand picks candidates from the EOI system. Is it true?


----------



## sumitsagar

That's seems to be the case yes.


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> That's seems to be the case yes.


If NSW handpicks candidates, it means that it is possible that they overlook someone, unintentionally or otherwise. :fingerscrossed: Good luck to everyone


----------



## magnet_larry

Hi all,

With the new NSW list, if anyone gets invited, please leave us a message. Thank you. Best wishes.


----------



## mudradi19

*Nsw*

Hi Guys,

Anyone here has applied for management accountant and also does management accountants have different quota compared to accountants?


----------



## sumitsagar

Same quota for 189.


----------



## NGN2017

Looks like 20 Sep invite round results are out and 239 invites were issued to accountants!

Cant view the new cut off date or point details


----------



## NGN2017

jassu2 said:


> I have got a positive assessment done for education by CPA... How much does a skill assessment cost and how long does it take??
> 
> Is it beneficial to get it done?? I can only guess that there would be quite few who would just go directly to DIBP.. Any advice would be much appreciated..



CPA does it for free if you request in 12 months from date of education assessment.
Its recommended to get it done and possibly avoid bad surprises with DIBP.


----------



## jassu2

NGN2017 said:


> CPA does it for free if you request in 12 months from date of education assessment.
> Its recommended to get it done and possibly avoid bad surprises with DIBP.


Thanks for the reply.. will get the process started in a day or two..


----------



## sumitsagar

It's showing 401 unauthorized error at the moment. 


NGN2017 said:


> Looks like 20 Sep invite round results are out and 239 invites were issued to accountants!
> 
> Cant view the new cut off date or point details


----------



## NAVK

NGN2017 said:


> Looks like 20 Sep invite round results are out and 239 invites were issued to accountants!
> 
> Cant view the new cut off date or point details


Looks like there was a double invite


----------



## sumitsagar

But I heard not a single accountant was invited in the 20th September round.


----------



## Ku_

I think only 85/90 pointers got invited this round


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> But I heard not a single accountant was invited in the 20th September round.


At this very moment, only the ceiling shows that there were 239 issued to accountants in 20 Sep 2017 round. However, the actual report is not out and shows an error message. Dont know what is going on now :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like another technical error by Dibp.


----------



## sumitsagar

Honestly I have not seen single 85/90 pointer in my life.


----------



## Ku_

sumitsagar said:


> Honestly I have not seen single 85/90 pointer in my life.


Me too.. but I actually wont be surprised to find them now! 85/90 pointers wont need to be on the forum


----------



## sumitsagar

I am pretty sure whoever messed up is cooking up a fake report as we speak that will be uploaded shortly. This is what happens when the department is not answerable to its clients because as prospective migrants we have no rignts to ask any question. That privilege is for Australian citizens only. 



Ku_ said:


> I think only 85/90 pointers got invited this round





magnet_larry said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I heard not a single accountant was invited in the 20th September round.
> 
> 
> 
> At this very moment, only the ceiling shows that there were 239 issued to accountants in 20 Sep 2017 round. However, the actual report is not out and shows an error message. Dont know what is going on now
Click to expand...


----------



## magnet_larry

Ku_ said:


> I think only 85/90 pointers got invited this round


In essence, you are saying there were 239 people with 85/90 points who just popped up out of the blue only between 6 Sep 2017 and 20 Sep 2017. Unless someone did that on purpose, I do not think (or perhaps I hope) that was not the case


----------



## Ku_

magnet_larry said:


> In essence, you are saying there were 239 people with 85/90 points who just popped up out of the blue only between 6 Sep 2017 and 20 Sep 2017. Unless someone did that on purpose, I do not think (or perhaps I hope) that was not the case


I hope so too that this is not the case.. but considering no 80 pointers were invited (we have some on the forum) 85/90 is the only thing I can expect


----------



## sumitsagar

I wouldn't even believe all invites went to 80 pointers unless their number quadrupled within 2 week period. Saying that all invites went to 85/90 pointers is next level of ignorance. 



magnet_larry said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think only 85/90 pointers got invited this round
> 
> 
> 
> In essence, you are saying there were 239 people with 85/90 points who just popped up out of the blue only between 6 Sep 2017 and 20 Sep 2017. Unless someone did that on purpose, I do not think (or perhaps I wish) that was not the case
Click to expand...


----------



## sidcannon

Never a dull moment!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

sumitsagar said:


> I wouldn't even believe all invites went to 80 pointers unless their number quadrupled within 2 week period. Saying that all invites went to 85/90 pointers is next level of ignorance.


Its not what you or me believe! Ignorant or not DIBP has surprised us at every level.. Who got those 239 invites is something we all want to know and will know only when the results are out! till then i guess all we can do is :typing:


----------



## Welshtone

sidcannon said:


> Never a dull moment!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Hopefully, DIBP will see it is a rort of the system and double up the invites for 4th October 2017 - we are still waiting for them to confirm what is going on

Regards

Tony


----------



## jontymorgan

Welshtone said:


> Hopefully, DIBP will see it is a rort of the system and double up the invites for 4th October 2017 - we are still waiting for them to confirm what is going on
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


If there were fake EOIs with 85+ points then the challenge for DIBP will be working out which are fake. They can't invalidate all of the invitations because there may have been a few genuine people with 85+ points.

Charging a fee for submitting an EOI which is then either refunded if the EOI is withdrawn or offset against the application fee if the EOI is successful would solve a lot of these problems.


----------



## jassu2

this suks man.. i had 80 points and by next draw i m gonna be down to 75..


----------



## sidcannon

While I'm obviously against jeopardizing honest applications considering I'm one of them, DIBP cannot continue with this exploitative and traumatic system for such an important thing as skilled migration. 

If fake EOIs is what really happened and this makes them finally wake up and clean this mess, it will have been for the greater good. 

Doubtful though. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

jassu2 said:


> this suks man.. i had 80 points and by next draw i m gonna be down to 75..


You would still have a chance to get an invite.. though it will take a couple of rounds


----------



## Gurlovekambo

I think someone has created EOI with 90+ in frustration to mess up the system. As an increase of 239 can easily be seen in accounting ceiling. If it's true and there is no glitch in the system then I don't think DIBP will do anything about it. As they have already said last year to ISCAH that we can't manually manipulate the system to put back wasted invitation in the system or reissue those invitations.

I think if this happens with all pro rata occupations ONLY then DIBP will do something.

And I really hope, whoever messed up the system for accountant is reading this.


----------



## NGN2017

Gurlovekambo said:


> I think someone has created EOI with 90+ in frustration to mess up the system. As an increase of 239 can easily be seen in accounting ceiling. If it's true and there is no glitch in the system then I don't think DIBP will do anything about it. As they have already said last year to ISCAH that we can't manually manipulate the system to put back wasted invitation in the system or reissue those invitations.
> 
> I think if this happens with all pro rata occupations ONLY then DIBP will do something.
> 
> And I really hope, whoever messed up the system for accountant is reading this.


If 239 invites went to fake EOIs, thats AU$877,130 of lost income!
Its worth fixing the problem. 

Recommended step is charge a fee on submitting an EOI which can be adjusted with visa application fee! For example, split AU$3,670 visa application fees to AU$1,000 and AU$2,670 for EOI stage and VISA lodging stage respectively.


----------



## Mir0

Ku_ said:


> Me too.. but I actually wont be surprised to find them now! 85/90 pointers wont need to be on the forum




They do exist, but they don't exist in such numbers. Please check any invitation round and find out how many of them. They are hardly 10-20 for all occupations.


----------



## Rab nawaz

This is just a tip of the iceburg get ready for dozens of blunders in upcoming month and i strongly believe they are trying their best to finish this 4785 among 75-80-85-90.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

NGN2017 said:


> Gurlovekambo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone has created EOI with 90+ in frustration to mess up the system. As an increase of 239 can easily be seen in accounting ceiling. If it's true and there is no glitch in the system then I don't think DIBP will do anything about it. As they have already said last year to ISCAH that we can't manually manipulate the system to put back wasted invitation in the system or reissue those invitations.
> 
> I think if this happens with all pro rata occupations ONLY then DIBP will do something.
> 
> And I really hope, whoever messed up the system for accountant is reading this.
> 
> 
> 
> If 239 invites went to fake EOIs, thats AU$877,130 of lost income!
> Its worth fixing the problem.
> 
> Recommended step is charge a fee on submitting an EOI which can be adjusted with visa application fee! For example, split AU$3,670 visa application fees to AU$1,000 and AU$2,670 for EOI stage and VISA lodging stage respectively.
Click to expand...

Well AU$877,130 is not really a lose for them, as they have other ways to making money. Lots of students have to extend their visas because of not getting an invitation. Then comes the Cottage or UNI fee. More people appearing to PTE. If you consider those expenses that would be more than AU$3,670 per person. So, they are actually making more profit by this. Consider this, they introduce pro rata system to control supply. If you check accounting ceiling back in 2015 and previous years, it was not even getting full in those years. They even try to put Nurses in pro rata but it didn't work.

It's a money making business for them, that's why even getting a lots of complains, DIBP simply denies that they are unable to do anything.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurlovekambo said:


> Well AU$877,130 is not really a lose for them, as they have other ways to making money. Lots of students have to extend their visas because of not getting an invitation. Then comes the Cottage or UNI fee. More people appearing to PTE. If you consider those expenses that would be more than AU$3,670 per person. So, they are actually making more profit by this. Consider this, they introduce pro rata system to control supply. If you check accounting ceiling back in 2015 and previous years, it was not even getting full in those years. They even try to put Nurses in pro rata but it didn't work.
> 
> It's a money making business for them, that's why even getting a lots of complains, DIBP simply denies that they are unable to do anything.


Finally someone understand the actual facts and the real ground conditions in Australia. Hats off ....


----------



## sidcannon

Except it won't work like that. There's a difference between a tough entry and an impossible entry. If the system goes mental with 80/85/90 cutoffs or virtually zero progress on genuine EOIs, everyone except the most gullible and naive applicants will start looking elsewhere. 

This is because while 75 is achievable in some way or other for most applicants (for some like me not even that), 80+ is near impossible for the majority.

So a standstill in invites will kill the golden egg laying goose of accountants, which is obviously not something DIBP would want. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

There has to be a mistake. 239 80+ pointers can't come. Its not an easy score to achieve.. and that too in that short period of 2 weeks.

I'm shocked. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Can someone share the link to the results?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlovekambo

sidcannon said:


> Except it won't work like that. There's a difference between a tough entry and an impossible entry. If the system goes mental with 80/85/90 cutoffs or virtually zero progress on genuine EOIs, everyone except the most gullible and naive applicants will start looking elsewhere.
> 
> This is because while 75 is achievable in some way or other for most applicants (for some like me not even that), 80+ is near impossible for the majority.
> 
> So a standstill in invites will kill the golden egg laying goose of accountants, which is obviously not something DIBP would want.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Well nobody knows what exactly DIBP wants. Whether they will fix the system or not, but one thing is for sure that Accountants have to suffer now. Specially the accounting students in Australia who have spend lots of money in the hope of getting permanent residency in Australia one day.


----------



## Ku_

A simple job of posting results can't be done without a glitch!! How can one expect their system to work properly!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Gurlovekambo said:


> Well nobody knows what exactly DIBP wants. Whether they will fix the system or not, but one thing is for sure that Accountants have to suffer now. Specially the accounting students in Australia who have spend lots of money in the hope of getting permanent residency in Australia one day.


From previous 1 year the game was already started at the moment an average onshore students having 60-65-70 points had spent every single dollar in his pocket via ielts, pte, py, and naati now atleast we should accept the harsh truth that accounting is no more leading for permanent residency. Word hope means more points which means keep spending tons of money to chase maximum points but at the end dibp is simple jack of all trade.


----------



## Mir0

asadkhalid said:


> There has to be a mistake. 239 80+ pointers can't come. Its not an easy score to achieve.. and that too in that short period of 2 weeks.
> 
> I'm shocked.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Some one flooded the system with fake EOIs, it's shame when Australia's DIBP doesn't have a solution for such silly floods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Mir0 said:


> Some one flooded the system with fake EOIs, it's shame when Australia's DIBP doesn't have a solution for such silly floods.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That could be the only logical reasoning. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngenhit

Welshtone said:


> Hopefully, DIBP will see it is a rort of the system and double up the invites for 4th October 2017 - we are still waiting for them to confirm what is going on
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony



Tony,

Do they usually respond to questions from MARA agents on these aspects?. I would really want to know what has happened!. This round was an absurd one. For all occupation codes!.

Either 70% of EOI's coming back to queue or,
10% of actual EOIs + 90% of fake EOIs ( Why in the HELL is DIBP not having a proper captcha or spam filter for their critical system). 

Both of them look suspect!

I assume that the reason why the page (with actual charts ) is not up is because the guy who was about to publish must have seen the absurdness! :-(


----------



## sumitsagar

They should rename the useless system to skillreject.


----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


> They should rename the useless system to skillreject.


I think FakeSelect is a better name.


----------



## sidcannon

asadkhalid said:


> I think FakeSelect is a better name.


Sounds oddly familiar...

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Nsw state sponsorship is also one the biggest lolypop in the history of Australia, from previous 8 months they are closed at all except for maximum pointers those who dont need and those who will never apply for 190. Hundreds of deserving candidates having superior English on shore off shore experience are getting out of the competition especially when it comes to 485 visas expirey ielts expiries EOI expires age and there are dozens of other factors directly destroying individuals career 24/7. What a joke when they says you just need 60 points to file an EOI so he or she will start chasing this pokerSelect and will end up on paying thousands of dollars for absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mir0

Results are out. Accountants cutoff is 85 now. It's pretty clear now that this was an intentional flooding of 85 pointers. No idea what will happen especially that it can't be proved that they are fake before 2 months when the invitations expire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

239 invitations at 85 points and the last one was invited on 15.09 not even on the last day 19.09..WTF????What's going on((((((((((((((((.. This means nobody has chances even those with 80 points. What if the same person is puting these fake EOI's each round at 85???This means that everything we wre doing here to increase points, to extend visa, is in vain!so Sad!!!


----------



## magnet_larry

WOW !!! O.O !!!
he really did it didnt he?
I guess the ones who are now most concerned are all those migration agents
I expect the phones of DIBP are pretty occupied now


----------



## sumitsagar

if we keep calm now we deserve it. Devise a plan of action to wake them up. Send them emails and posts on their Facebook. 


One of two things happened, either someone entered too many fake eoi's or immi doing it on purpose to keep people stuck in the game so they can keep on making money. This could very well also happen in upcoming rounds.


----------



## azerty

Looks very obvious, i'm afraid. Just look at the number of 85 pointers in the bar chart on 20th sept round and compare with all other reports.


----------



## Mir0

magnet_larry said:


> WOW !!! O.O !!!
> he really did it didnt he?
> I guess the ones who are now most concerned are all those migration agents
> I expect the phones of DIBP are pretty occupied now




I don't think DIBP would really care until this happens for all pro-rata occupations. I guess only then, they will wake-up.


----------



## azerty

Mir0 said:


> I don't think DIBP would really care until this happens for all pro-rata occupations. I guess only then, they will wake-up.


They don't have to do it to prorata occupations if they want to crash the whole system.

It's a huge warning how easily the system will stop if abused a certain way.


----------



## sumitsagar

https://i.imgur.com/9BTlFE8.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/TIyqDoe.jpg

too many errors in the report. incompetent fools.


----------



## arf712

Next is what? Auditors??


----------



## Darshana

So the verdict is out... We are in big soup thanks to one guy who thought he could change the system. Why does it have to be us :'(


----------



## magnet_larry

Mir0 said:


> I don't think DIBP would really care until this happens for all pro-rata occupations. I guess only then, they will wake-up.


well, yes. 

And today's report just shows how easily this can be done. I mean, if they dont act fast enough, I guess there would be plenty of furious people who would be willing to create phantom 100-point EOIs. Very soon, the report chart would show just one single 100-point column. Imagine that. 

And the whole industry, from migration agents, NAATI and PTE tutors, to PY agents, and even uni administrators, everyone would be waiting at the door steps of DIBP. :laser:


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi guys this system is rugged and hopeless, unitl and unless we take some collective action no one is gonna care, who is in for a peaceful protest ? against department of immigration in sydney. If we have more than 60 or 70 people i think we can attract local media and radios and then they might do something to fix this stupid system. But atleast we have to try


----------



## Welshtone

Hi

We are pushing for some comment from DIBP on this obvious sabotage of their system. I expect to get some response today

Regards

Tony


----------



## NAVK

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi guys this system is rugged and hopeless, unitl and unless we take some collective action no one is gonna care, who is in for a peaceful protest ? against department of immigration in sydney. If we have more than 60 or 70 people i think we can attract local media and radios and then they might do something to fix this stupid system. But atleast we have to try


True..I agree with you..we should let them know.. few days ago I have provided online feedback to DIBP about this skill select and I was told that they would update me on my feedback but nothing has been actioned.


----------



## magnet_larry

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> We are pushing for some comment from DIBP on this obvious sabotage of their system. I expect to get some response today
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Many thanks


----------



## kunalbatra46

Honestly, i think we should atleast try to pass out message to the department to make this system atleast fair if not easy. They wont be bothered until media is involved.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

Guys, before it's too late, let's create fake EOI's for other pro rata occupations only that way DIBP have more pressure to fix the system.


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks Tony for trying to notify the department.

Fellas, whoever is on facebook please leave messages on DIBP page and also major migration firms like Iscah, Ausizz, etc so we can push department to implement some measures for next rounds.

I am highly doubtful that someone could enter 200+ eoi's manually. but given the condition of skillselect system which doesn't have even basic checks to prevent this sort of thing someone may have developed an automation script, tool, etc and if that's the case we are in for more surprises.

Under section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995, providing false or misleading information to a Commonwealth entity is punishable by law. i hope they get to the bottom of this and find whoever gamed the system. :frusty:


----------



## ykhawaja

Darshana said:


> So the verdict is out... We are in big soup thanks to one guy who thought he could change the system. Why does it have to be us :'(


who is this guy? Is he in this forum? Why dooesnt anyone report him/her


----------



## sumitsagar

not a very good idea, for now we should use the power of social media and see if the department wants to respond to this one . they have been aware of this issue from last year but refused to even acknowledge it.



Gurlovekambo said:


> Guys, before it's too late, let's create fake EOI's for other pro rata occupations only that way DIBP have more pressure to fix the system.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi sumit i dont think, they will take any action untill media is involved, as tony said they have raised the question of double invites multiple times, otherwise we will be exploited like this and it will never stop.


----------



## magnet_larry

Right now, the cut off time is 15 Sep 2017 at 10:37 pm. With only this much of information, we dont know how many phantom EOIs were actually created. That person could have created more than 239 phantom accounts with 85 points. That means the next round on 4 Oct 2017 is not safe.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

I have reported 7 NEWS on fb about this fraud. May be if everyone reading this do the same, it might bring their attention and they cover this. Involving media in this will put more pressure on DIBP.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Gurlovekambo said:


> I have reported 7 NEWS on fb about this fraud. May be if everyone reading this do the same, it might bring their attention and they cover this. Involving media in this will put more pressure on DIBP.


I think we all should do the same, so that atleast it will come to their notice.


----------



## sumitsagar

It won't be that hard to figure out which of the eoi's were fake as there must be a pattern to them.
Also considering that individual visa fee is $3875, department lost revenue in upward of $900,000.


----------



## sumitsagar

Iscah have reported the issue and said that they are trying to get in touch with the dibp to get a response.


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> It won't be that hard to figure out which of the eoi's were fake as there must be a pattern to them.
> Also considering that individual visa fee is $3875, department lost revenue in upward of $900,000.


figuring out which EOIs are bogus is only treating the symptom. They need to treat the cause in seven days before the next round. And the clock is ticking.


----------



## sumitsagar

If they don't remove these fake eoi's 239 more eoi's will be wasted due to double invites in November round. 

10% Accounting quota wasted right there. 



magnet_larry said:


> Right now, the cut off time is 15 Sep 2017 at 10:37 pm. With only this much of information, we dont know how many phantom EOIs were actually created. That person could have created more than 239 phantom accounts with 85 points. That means the next round on 4 Oct 2017 is not safe.





magnet_larry said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't be that hard to figure out which of the eoi's were fake as there must be a pattern to them.
> Also considering that individual visa fee is $3875, department lost revenue in upward of $900,000.
> 
> 
> 
> figuring out which EOIs are bogus is only treating the symptom. They need to treat the cause in seven days before the next round. And the clock is ticking.
Click to expand...


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> Iscah have reported the issue and said that they are trying to get in touch with the dibp to get a response.


The Chinese firm, NewStars, has also reported it as well. They are also trying to get in touch with the Migration Institute of Australia and see what they can do. Below is their news alert (if you read Chinese):

【 9.20EOI官报 】会计239个85分！移民局EOI系统bug被不法分子恶意利用，EOI邀请恐失效！？请大家一起呼吁移民修正！纽星达教育移民


----------



## sumitsagar

Just check Dibp's facebook. People are flooding the page with messages regarding the issue.


1.DIBP Facebook Page:https://www.facebook.com/DIBPAustralia/

2.DIBP Twitter:https://twitter.com/dibpaustralia

3.DIBP Hotline:131881


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> If they don't remove these fake eoi's 239 more eoi's will be wasted due to double invites in November round.
> 
> 10% Accounting quota wasted right there.


Also, DIBP should address those who have suffered. There is this poor guy who was supposed to get invited but will soon fall off from 75 points to 70 points because of his birthday. I hope he keeps all the EOI records that he has so that he can show them to DIBP and try to get some sort of relief. 



hutoof said:


> That is like the blackest day of my life....
> 
> My points are 75, DoE 16/8. (20 English, 20 Australian Study, 30 year, 5 partner)
> 
> There is nothing to worry about if I will not lose my point of age before the next round date (I will turn 33 this 30 Sept). Why this happens to me? Feeling so lost that I will need to wait for another 1 year in the line.
> 
> Applied for NSW SS but no news until now.
> 
> I still have option of either doing a PY, Work experience or NAATI. The first 2 options will take another 1 year at least, but the 3rd option seems hard.
> 
> Tony and all,
> Please advise what should I do now to increase my chance? what is the option which save most time/money and most feasible? Thanks


----------



## sidcannon

This is ridiculous man :| 

Will they even take notice of this? And if someone was flooding fake EOIs manually, why 85? Why not 100 to catch their attention? 

Every single aspect of this is a farce. 

Can we please please get together and get media attention for this? That's the only way anything could possibly change. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## kinger

Hi guys,
I need sincere help. My friend's consultant is troubling him alot. He is going to increase his points from 65 to 70 in next week. 
My question can he make one more EOI of his own with 70 points?
Whether the consultant will ever get to know that he filed his own EOI with 70 points?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## azerty

NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink

Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


----------



## Darshana

kinger said:


> Hi guys,
> I need sincere help. My friend's consultant is troubling him alot. He is going to increase his points from 65 to 70 in next week.
> My question can he make one more EOI of his own with 70 points?
> Whether the consultant will ever get to know that he filed his own EOI with 70 points?
> Thanks in advance.


Why do you want to do that? Just fire the consultant!


----------



## sumitsagar

Good work by NewStars. Already more than 100 signatures. 


azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


----------



## Darshana

azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


Thanks for sharing the same. Done!


----------



## blackrider89

azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


I did.


----------



## kunalbatra46

I did


----------



## Ku_

azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


Done :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sidcannon

azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


Done. 

But I still agree with the post here that said nothing much is gonna change unless this has the media spotlight. 

We will lose 239 invites just like that and any further such ones that may be submitted this year. That's all that will happen unless this gets public attention. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

sumitsagar said:


> I wouldn't even believe all invites went to 80 pointers unless their number quadrupled within 2 week period. Saying that all invites went to 85/90 pointers is next level of ignorance.


\

Hope you have signed the petition now!!


----------



## kunalbatra46

sidcannon said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> But I still agree with the post here that said nothing much is gonna change unless this has the media spotlight.
> 
> We will lose 239 invites just like that and any further such ones that may be submitted this year. That's all that will happen unless this gets public attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Dont forgot the movement was till 15/09, so possibly more invitations at 85 in the next round


----------



## azerty

sidcannon said:


> Done.
> 
> But I still agree with the post here that said nothing much is gonna change unless this has the media spotlight.
> 
> We will lose 239 invites just like that and any further such ones that may be submitted this year. That's all that will happen unless this gets public attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


I think the bigger issue is this can potentially affect another occupation, or the entire skillselect system itself if not properly fixed. The lost accountant invites is a serious warning to a larger problem.


----------



## sumitsagar

In that message I said that I refuse to believe that so many genuine candidates exist with 80+ points. My stand is still the same. all those eoi's are fake. and that's why I have signed the petition. 



Ku_ said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't even believe all invites went to 80 pointers unless their number quadrupled within 2 week period. Saying that all invites went to 85/90 pointers is next level of ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Hope you have signed the petition now!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ku_

kunalbatra46 said:


> Dont forgot the movement was till 15/09, so possibly more invitations at 85 in the next round


I think they will not send out invites to accountants in the next round. Like they had not done in one round last year sighting technical glitch.. and if that happens then at least its a hint that they have taken note of this big Technical Glitch!!


----------



## Gunner14

This whole episode makes me feel so helpless and discouraged about the future. What a freakin Joke !! People with fake Eois and DIBP are taking a piss on genuine candidates !!


----------



## blackrider89

Whoever did this should be hung.


----------



## quantum07

Doomsday for accountants, this has been happening for more than a year now, i am glad someone took the initiative to file an petition.
I hope DIBP puts an serious effort into this.

Charge for EOIs, only that will solve the problem.


----------



## sidcannon

Whoever did this underestimates the how little DIBP cares about this. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidcannon

Is there any way to contact CPA and IPA etc. and get them to put pressure on DIBP? After all they'll be the ones to lose out as well if Accountant becomes an unreliable route for PR 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017. 

Seems they are hand-picking and correcting the You-know-what loophole.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sidcannon said:


> Is there any way to contact CPA and IPA etc. and get them to put pressure on DIBP? After all they'll be the ones to lose out as well if Accountant becomes an unreliable route for PR
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Double standards at peak when the points jumps from 70 to 75 no one pays attention especially offshore candidates were happy but now when it goes out of their range all of them start crying. Let me tell you clearly even that many 75s are almost impossible and if they wanna fix the system then fix it from the grounds not just a drop from 85 to 75. I can bet there are dozens of fake EOIs on 75s as well so whose gonna take care of 70s is a big question.


----------



## sumitsagar

80+5 you mean.


----------



## sidcannon

Rab nawaz said:


> Double standards at peak when the points jumps from 70 to 75 no one pays attention especially offshore candidates were happy but now when it goes out of their range all of them start crying. Let me tell you clearly even that many 75s are almost impossible and if they wanna fix the system then fix it from the grounds not just a drop from 85 to 75. I can bet there are dozens of fake EOIs on 75s as well so whose gonna take care of 70s is a big question.


I have 70 with no visible chance of 75. So what are you going on about mate 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> Seems they are hand-picking and correcting the You-know-what loophole.


Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## lauralau88

Mir0 said:


> Results are out. Accountants cutoff is 85 now. It's pretty clear now that this was an intentional flooding of 85 pointers. No idea what will happen especially that it can't be proved that they are fake before 2 months when the invitations expire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fro. Where u know that?


----------



## sumitsagar

What's gonna happen in 2 months is that the same amount will be wasted in double invites unless something is done by Dibp.


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> 80+5 you mean.


Yes.


----------



## magnet_larry

Rab nawaz said:


> Double standards at peak when the points jumps from 70 to 75 no one pays attention especially offshore candidates were happy but now when it goes out of their range all of them start crying. Let me tell you clearly even that many 75s are almost impossible and if they wanna fix the system then fix it from the grounds not just a drop from 85 to 75. I can bet there are dozens of fake EOIs on 75s as well so whose gonna take care of 70s is a big question.


I think this time DIBP will do so. Look at all the migration agent firms this morning. If DIBP still doesnt take any action, the problem will very soon spill into other occupations. Soon enough, the whole EOI system will break down. And then, no one will take IELTS or PTE or NAATI or PY programmes. If they still wouldnt move a toe, all the universities would also come out becos very few would come and study in Oz without the chance of migrating to Oz. Look at what the universities did to change the course of 457 visa. So, maybe I am a bit too optimistic, or its all just my wishful thinking. I think they will fix it this time. I just hope they fix it soon enough :fingerscrossed:


----------



## elderberry

What's happening here guys. how could this happen.

Jesus, the timing! just when Im about to get 70 points.

is this an individual or a team?

200 invites are alot isnt it? surely this has to be a movement.

I'm discussing with my friends and our hypothesis is that PY institutions are behind it.
They are the ones who benefit from this. PY institutions are the most nefarious I know of. In a span of two years they mushroomed and prospered. before 2015, hardly any candidates, now they don't even have enough seats.

maybe even before they were doing this with 70 points EOI's so that there will always will be a bottleneck, and pressured students will opt for PY. Because, I've only seen very few 70 pointers. maybe they've seen there numbers drop once the accountant quota doubled. 


this is so bizzare. :frusty:


----------



## blackrider89

elderberry said:


> What's happening here guys. how could this happen.
> 
> Jesus, the timing! just when Im about to get 70 points.
> 
> is this an individual or a team?
> 
> 200 invites are alot isnt it? surely this has to be a movement.
> 
> I'm discussing with my friends and our hypothesis is that PY institutions are behind it.
> They are the ones who benefit from this. PY institutions are the most nefarious I know of. In a span of two years they mushroomed and prospered. before 2015, hardly any candidates, now they don't even have enough seats.
> 
> maybe even before they were doing this with 70 points EOI's so that there will always will be a bottleneck, and pressured students will opt for PY. Because, I've only seen very few 70 pointers. maybe they've seen there numbers drop once the accountant quota doubled.
> 
> 
> this is so bizzare. :frusty:


They did. One couldn't.


----------



## elderberry

Gurlovekambo said:


> Guys, before it's too late, let's create fake EOI's for other pro rata occupations only that way DIBP have more pressure to fix the system.




Please do not do this! you may think you're a trying make them notice. but it wont happen. you're just being stupid! how heartless can you be?

if you're an onshore candidate you know how hard we've been working towards getting our points, we deserve the invite more than those offshore candidates with sketchy experience. 
nothing will be rectified. just the invitations will be lost.


----------



## Rab nawaz

elderberry said:


> What's happening here guys. how could this happen.
> 
> Jesus, the timing! just when Im about to get 70 points.
> 
> is this an individual or a team?
> 
> 200 invites are alot isnt it? surely this has to be a movement.
> 
> I'm discussing with my friends and our hypothesis is that PY institutions are behind it.
> They are the ones who benefit from this. PY institutions are the most nefarious I know of. In a span of two years they mushroomed and prospered. before 2015, hardly any candidates, now they don't even have enough seats.
> 
> maybe even before they were doing this with 70 points EOI's so that there will always will be a bottleneck, and pressured students will opt for PY. Because, I've only seen very few 70 pointers. maybe they've seen there numbers drop once the accountant quota doubled.
> 
> 
> this is so bizzare. :frusty:


Yes and this game was started one year before but these maximum pointers were relaxed and having fun untill and unless someone give them a tough call, I was always shocked while living in sydney having huge social gathering we cant see any 75 or 80 pointer so from where dibp is claiming that many 75 or 80 pointers so all in all these fake EOIs or system tricks arnt new and there are dozens of factors making millions of dollars via pte, ielts, py, and naati.


----------



## Millenia

azerty said:


> NewStars created a change.org petitio regarding the issue.
> https://www.change.org/p/dibp-refin...source=share_for_starters&utm_medium=copyLink
> 
> Please sign the petition or send an email to skillselect regarding the issue.


DONE!Hope it helps!


----------



## Darshana

Gurlovekambo said:


> Guys, before it's too late, let's create fake EOI's for other pro rata occupations only that way DIBP have more pressure to fix the system.


Someone did this for accountants and we are suffering now. Do you really want to kill others chances too! Please refrain from doing anything so absurd


----------



## NAVK

Rab nawaz said:


> elderberry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening here guys. how could this happen.
> 
> Jesus, the timing! just when Im about to get 70 points.
> 
> is this an individual or a team?
> 
> 200 invites are alot isnt it? surely this has to be a movement.
> 
> I'm discussing with my friends and our hypothesis is that PY institutions are behind it.
> They are the ones who benefit from this. PY institutions are the most nefarious I know of. In a span of two years they mushroomed and prospered. before 2015, hardly any candidates, now they don't even have enough seats.
> 
> maybe even before they were doing this with 70 points EOI's so that there will always will be a bottleneck, and pressured students will opt for PY. Because, I've only seen very few 70 pointers. maybe they've seen there numbers drop once the accountant quota doubled.
> 
> 
> this is so bizzare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and this game was started one year before but these maximum pointers were relaxed and having fun untill and unless someone give them a tough call, I was always shocked while living in sydney having huge social gathering we cant see any 75 or 80 pointer so from where dibp is claiming that many 75 or 80 pointers so all in all these fake EOIs or system tricks arnt new and there are dozens of factors making millions of dollars via pte, ielts, py, and naati.
Click to expand...

True..if they had been doing the same for 75 pointers as well, then all onshore candidates are putting their hard earned money to increase points.. this whole process is worse than gambling..at least in gambling u have chances to win but not here.


----------



## Ku_

i really feel nothing is gonna come of this.. they still gonna say we are looking into it and do nothing about it and blame the system!


----------



## kunalbatra46

I still think they will do nothing about it, they will still say they have alot of 85 pointers but in reality its hard to find even a 75 pointer here in sydney.


----------



## sumitsagar

Keep bugging them until they acknowledge what happened and when they gonna fix it.


----------



## zaback21

magnet_larry said:


> I think this time DIBP will do so. Look at all the migration agent firms this morning. If DIBP still doesnt take any action, the problem will very soon spill into other occupations. Soon enough, the whole EOI system will break down. And then, no one will take IELTS or PTE or NAATI or PY programmes. If they still wouldnt move a toe, all the universities would also come out becos very few would come and study in Oz without the chance of migrating to Oz. Look at what the universities did to change the course of 457 visa. So, maybe I am a bit too optimistic, or its all just my wishful thinking. I think they will fix it this time. I just hope they fix it soon enough :fingerscrossed:


The problem is already in 2339 too. Why everyone thinks Accounting is the only occupation. This is happening for the last 4 rounds.


----------



## abezverkhiy

This is all very discouraging.

We are working our arses off to get needed number of points just to find out that receiving system is broken. There is no phone to call re your EOI, no person to talk to, not even status updater or a tracker. You submit your case in a 'black hole' and get absolutely no response. Just sit down and wait for them to smile upon you and permit to file your docs. Excellent way to treat prominent citizens. And now we find out that this 'black hole' system is being abused and broken.

My neighbor from Adelaide warned me that I was about to experience 7 hells or bureaucratic ignorance but I could not imagine how right he was.


----------



## Foundinsydney

kunalbatra46 said:


> I still think they will do nothing about it, they will still say they have alot of 85 pointers but in reality its hard to find even a 75 pointer here in sydney.



I am a 75 pointer in Sydney waiting and now feel hopeless about this situation.
This is just awful.


----------



## mudradi19

*Nsw*

Hi All, 

I have applied for state sponsorship of NSW for management accountant but I just wanted to know whether NSW will consider accountant and management accountant together in terms of the points or is it different. Do you guys think it is possible to get a state invite with 70 + 5 points. 

Thank you.


----------



## Millenia

Guys maybe I look a bit crazy, but maybe we can all write the story to the Current Affair, so that they ca do tell it on TV and so on..What do you think?
https://www.9now.com.au/a-current-affair/2017/extras/tell-us-your-story/form/contact-us


----------



## Millenia

Guys, maybe I look a bit crazy, but maybe we can all write the story to the Current Affair, so that they ca do tell it on TV and so on..What do you think? Anyway, everything is about our future and our hardworking being ignored!
https://www.9now.com.au/a-current-affair/2017/extras/tell-us-your-story/form/contact-us


----------



## kunalbatra46

Millenia said:


> Guys, maybe I look a bit crazy, but maybe we can all write the story to the Current Affair, so that they ca do tell it on TV and so on..What do you think? Anyway, everything is about our future and our hardworking being ignored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.9now.com.au/a-current-affair/2017/extras/tell-us-your-story/form/contact-us


I think we should all do the same, just write same content and ask everyone to send from their behalf.


----------



## magnet_larry

mudradi19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship of NSW for management accountant but I just wanted to know whether NSW will consider accountant and management accountant together in terms of the points or is it different. Do you guys think it is possible to get a state invite with 70 + 5 points.
> 
> Thank you.


How many points do you have right now? From what I heard, NSW just sent out invitation this morning, and the accountant who got the invite has 80 points. It seems like the NSW is taking advantage of the situation. In hindsight, it seems like that NSW has been monitoring the situation very closely and decided to release their occupation list right before the day DIBP did.


----------



## FFacs

All,

I think you're all owed an explanation, but the calls to sabotage other skills, complain to press, etc are premature. You don't yet know what happened. Last year the accountants skill moved backwards. Everyone cried cheating, broken system, etc. but, as it turned out, there was a very rational explanation. Not saying that people here are wrong, but hold yer horses. THere may yet be a rational explanation. Example: what would happen if a couple of the leading unis for accountancy released their degree certs to ALL candidates on the same day, and these candidates en masse had them assessed and filed an EOI. Unlikely, true, but there are plenty of unlikley things that happen in this process. Keep cool heads and see what develops.


----------



## NGN2017

if fake applications theory is true, why arent there any 90 pointers?
I think the fake application theory is not true but it is internally "managed".

Probably the country doesnt need so many migrant accountants and 4700 quota was a mistake. 
There is a bigger agenda in my opinion.


----------



## Darshana

FFacs said:


> All,
> 
> I think you're all owed an explanation, but the calls to sabotage other skills, complain to press, etc are premature. You don't yet know what happened. Last year the accountants skill moved backwards. Everyone cried cheating, broken system, etc. but, as it turned out, there was a very rationale explanation. Not saying that people here are wrong, but hold yer horses. THere may yet be a rational explanation. Example: what would happen if a couple of the leading unis for accountancy released their degree certs to ALL candidates on the same day, and these candidates en masse had them assessed and filed an EOI. Unlikely, true, but there are plenty of unlikley things that happen in this process. Keep cool heads and see what develops.


Inside for freshers to get 85 points.. and that too 239 of them! So the scenario is not the case


----------



## Darshana

NGN2017 said:


> if fake applications theory is true, why arent there any 90 pointers?
> I think the fake application theory is not true but it is internally "managed".
> 
> Probably the country doesnt need so many migrant accountants and 4700 quota was a mistake.
> There is a bigger agenda in my opinion.


If they don't need accountants then they can close the occupation... The fake application theory arises from the fact that one guy threatened to do it on this very forum...


----------



## Rab nawaz

FFacs said:


> All,
> 
> I think you're all owed an explanation, but the calls to sabotage other skills, complain to press, etc are premature. You don't yet know what happened. Last year the accountants skill moved backwards. Everyone cried cheating, broken system, etc. but, as it turned out, there was a very rational explanation. Not saying that people here are wrong, but hold yer horses. THere may yet be a rational explanation. Example: what would happen if a couple of the leading unis for accountancy released their degree certs to ALL candidates on the same day, and these candidates en masse had them assessed and filed an EOI. Unlikely, true, but there are plenty of unlikley things that happen in this process. Keep cool heads and see what develops.


Come on man in that case those graduates are imported from bermude triangle or area 51 so they are invisible to human eye.


----------



## kunalbatra46

FFacs said:


> All,
> 
> I think you're all owed an explanation, but the calls to sabotage other skills, complain to press, etc are premature. You don't yet know what happened. Last year the accountants skill moved backwards. Everyone cried cheating, broken system, etc. but, as it turned out, there was a very rational explanation. Not saying that people here are wrong, but hold yer horses. THere may yet be a rational explanation. Example: what would happen if a couple of the leading unis for accountancy released their degree certs to ALL candidates on the same day, and these candidates en masse had them assessed and filed an EOI. Unlikely, true, but there are plenty of unlikley things that happen in this process. Keep cool heads and see what develops.



How can you even have 85 points right after you get your degree. Please Note for having 85 points you must have, superior english, right age, professional year ,naati plus 1 year onshore experiance. To do naati and professional year you atleast need 1 year.


----------



## NGN2017

Darshana said:


> If they don't need accountants then they can close the occupation... The fake application theory arises from the fact that one guy threatened to do it on this very forum...


It will be a bad move if they close it as it will deprive ICAA/CPA and PTE from making money; and reduced student inflow for Oz education.
I could be wrong as these are my theories. If there were a few 90 pointers I wouldnt have come up with this.:moony:


----------



## FFacs

kunalbatra46 said:


> How can you even have 85 points right after you get your degree. Please Note for having 85 points you must have, superior english, right age, professional year ,naati plus 1 year onshore experiance. To do naati and professional year you atleast need 1 year.


Fair points. My suggestion is only that we all cool down until we hear what has happened and what they intend to do.


----------



## abezverkhiy

if you are ACCA then what level of education do you claim? I am bachelor in Business Administration on top of that.


----------



## FFacs

There is a simple solution for this and the wasted second invites issue. You have to pay AUD100 to submit an EOI. If you're invited, and it expires ,the EOI is deactivated; cost to reactivate: AUD100.

AUD100 is probably the sweet-spot. High enough to discourage frivalous use, low enough that those who never get invited don't feel they've been totally ripped off.


It will stop fake EOIs
It will stop people creating EOIs for fun/experimentation
It will discourage multiple EOIs, and therefore states will have more faith in those they invite.
It will stop abandoned EOIs getting reinvited.


----------



## Ku_

FFacs said:


> There is a simple solution for this and the wasted second invites issue. You have to pay AUD100 to submit an EOI. If you're invited, and it expires ,the EOI is deactivated; cost to reactivate: AUD100.
> 
> AUD100 is probably the sweet-spot. High enough to discourage frivalous use, low enough that those who never get invited don't feel they've been totally ripped off.
> 
> 
> It will stop fake EOIs
> It will stop people creating EOIs for fun/experimentation
> It will discourage multiple EOIs, and therefore states will have more faith in those they invite.
> It will stop abandoned EOIs getting reinvited.


Only if DIBP would have thought this and applied it!!


----------



## magnet_larry

NGN2017 said:


> It will be a bad move if they close it as it will deprive ICAA/CPA and PTE from making money; and reduced student inflow for Oz education.
> I could be wrong as these are my theories. If there were a few 90 pointers I wouldnt have come up with this.:moony:


I do not pretend that I know what is going on exactly, but I think this is exactly what that person wants to get out of it. If we were to put ourselves into that person's shoes, we should not have a few high pointers here and there across different point scores. Spreading fake EOIs across multiple point scores would make it look genuine. 

If that person wanted to make a point to expose the flaw of the system, that person should stick to one point score only. It doesnt matter if it is 85 or 90 or 95 or 100, sticking to one point score will create the biggest impression on the flaw of this system. Think about the visual effect on that report chart. Right now, the chart shows a stand alone crazy column on the right side of the chart. This creates the most visual impact. And most people who have a look at that chart can tell you something not right there. If that person wanted to tell DIBP how easily the system could be manipulated, that person should do exactly that.

So, I think that sticking to one point score makes perfect sense for someone who really wants to make a point and gets DIBP's attention.


----------



## abezverkhiy

85 points is not something you get easily. In fact you need to start working on that as early as since college days. I take my example:
- you get extra points for AU education, the path I did not take 18 years ago. Who knew I would need it? So I lost few points here and another number of points for not studying for Masters or PhD;
- by the time I scored max points for skills + work experience I turned 36, 4 years after I lost max points for age which means;
- next, I spent several months on getting needed results with either IELTS or Pearson and waited for AU CPA to verify my skills and experience. I ticked another year in the meantime.
So it appears that I would get 85 if
- I studied in AU AND
- I worked on getting there since mid-20s to get max age, skills, exp points AND
- I worked a couple of years in AU AND
- I got a nomination OR scored another 5 points somewhere else - translation exam, partners skills, relatives in AU (which I do not have) etc.
The case described above is possible but highly improbable for most of the applicants. Which makes me think that having so many 85s is a fraud. They can't have 239*6=1,434 people who worked on getting into AU as accountants since the time they finished secondary school and started to choose a univercity.


----------



## Mir0

FFacs said:


> All,
> 
> I think you're all owed an explanation, but the calls to sabotage other skills, complain to press, etc are premature. You don't yet know what happened. Last year the accountants skill moved backwards. Everyone cried cheating, broken system, etc. but, as it turned out, there was a very rational explanation. Not saying that people here are wrong, but hold yer horses. THere may yet be a rational explanation. Example: what would happen if a couple of the leading unis for accountancy released their degree certs to ALL candidates on the same day, and these candidates en masse had them assessed and filed an EOI. Unlikely, true, but there are plenty of unlikley things that happen in this process. Keep cool heads and see what develops.


Of course, it is a spoof. Can you imagine that just back in April, they invited 8 accountants only in the FY final round. The cut-off for that round was 80. 80 points for 8 invitees. How can they come suddenly with 289 85 pointers? No way. it never happened for all occupations cumulatively to have 200 80 pointers. let alone 85.


----------



## doing333

Feels like immigation should move to fix this. Otherwise its gonna be a whole mess.


----------



## kirk1031

MIA NOTICE REGARDING Accountants-Skillselect 20 September 2017 round

Many members have contacted the MIA about the jump from 75 points to 85 points for the accountant in this round

The MIA has contacted the Department seeking an explanation and has been informed that the Department has taken no action to increase the points to 85 points.The skillselect system is being exmainied to establish an explanation for the increase.


----------



## asadkhalid

kirk1031 said:


> MIA NOTICE REGARDING Accountants-Skillselect 20 September 2017 round
> 
> Many members have contacted the MIA about the jump from 75 points to 85 points for the accountant in this round
> 
> The MIA has contacted the Department seeking an explanation and has been informed that the Department has taken no action to increase the points to 85 points.The skillselect system is being exmainied to establish an explanation for the increase.


How will they issue a statement, if any. Is there an official mode of communication of such anomalies?

Let's hope they clean the system. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Yes skillselect login screen gives you updates every time.


----------



## quicksnow

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Upbeat

Been sitting on 75 points. Submitted August 23rd. Not sure how long of a wait this issue will result in now.


----------



## magnet_larry

Upbeat said:


> Been sitting on 75 points. Submitted August 23rd. Not sure how long of a wait this issue will result in now.


Exactly, I think they will come up with a solution, but the problem becomes how soon they will do it. About their efficiency, I am sorry, but I dont have much faith in them ... :help: Hope they prove me wrong :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

magnet_larry said:


> Exactly, I think they will come up with a solution, but the problem becomes how soon they will do it. About their efficiency, I am sorry, but I dont have much faith in them ... :help: Hope they prove me wrong :fingerscrossed:


I agree, it could take a while for them to sort this as they did not initially see anything wrong until it was pointed out to them today that there were 239 invites at 85 points instead of historically less than 5 per round - the response from DIBP ? "we did not have any hand in this" - brilliant !

Let's see if they come out with any sense tomorrow

Tony


----------



## kinger

Darshana said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I need sincere help. My friend's consultant is troubling him alot. He is going to increase his points from 65 to 70 in next week.
> My question can he make one more EOI of his own with 70 points?
> Whether the consultant will ever get to know that he filed his own EOI with 70 points?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Why do you want to do that? Just fire the consultant
> 
> He will not give him the password of EOI.
> What can he do now..
Click to expand...


----------



## kinger

Guys please reply to my previous post.
Can my friend file another EOI for 70 points. His consultant already has filed EOI with 65 points but he is exploiting him and dont want to continue with him. What resort he has?


----------



## Mir0

kinger said:


> Guys please reply to my previous post.
> Can my friend file another EOI for 70 points. His consultant already has filed EOI with 65 points but he is exploiting him and dont want to continue with him. What resort he has?




He can do so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinger

Mir0 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please reply to my previous post.
> Can my friend file another EOI for 70 points. His consultant already has filed EOI with 65 points but he is exploiting him and dont want to continue with him. What resort he has?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can do so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So his consultant will ever get to know about his new EOI?


----------



## magnet_larry

kinger said:


> Guys please reply to my previous post.
> Can my friend file another EOI for 70 points. His consultant already has filed EOI with 65 points but he is exploiting him and dont want to continue with him. What resort he has?


Of cos, like other Mir0 has suggested, he can always submit an EOI himself. A person can submit multiple EOIs. (That is part of the reason why we are now in this hot mess ..... )

Another thing is to tell your friend to keep all records of correspondence between him and his agent. These records will help him to file a complaint, or help him to threaten the agent that he will file a complaint if the agent keeps on pushing him. Hope everything works out for your friend 



Mir0 said:


> He can do so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu2

kinger said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I need sincere help. My friend's consultant is troubling him alot. He is going to increase his points from 65 to 70 in next week.
> My question can he make one more EOI of his own with 70 points?
> Whether the consultant will ever get to know that he filed his own EOI with 70 points?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Why do you want to do that? Just fire the consultant
> 
> He will not give him the password of EOI.
> What can he do now..
> 
> 
> 
> filing a new EOI is hardly a 20-30 min job at max.. just ask him to file a new EOI.. and in btw is the agent is registered agent then to file a complaint with DIBP or someone else...
> 
> Sorry to say it but u make it sound as if filing an EOI is a big deal and your friend has no other options.. alternatively u r just trolling all off us..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jerry28

I see a lot of hassle around that invitation round and it looks like there is a Hero who has started an insurrection against the evil system.
I was surprised to see that the comments on recent pages are overwhelmingly in disapprove of it. So, you guys deserve what you get. I see that slaves of the evil system are happy to be slaves and it's very sad. There is even a very offensive comment that whose who did it should be hung. Why don't you first hang those who file multiple EOIs and don't withdraw them once invited ? Why don't you write similar things about those DIBP's officials who are guilty by negligence in the multiple EOI problem ? They know about the flaws of the Skillreject since November 2016 and did nothing to rectify the evil system! 
Why there is so much of squealing now and there was not so much when the cut off was at 70 ? Noone protested ? Noone tried to get media attention? Why the big migration firms did not write petitions when the multiple EOI issue was discovered in November 2016? 
Everything above 60 points is way too cruel !

About that petition. I will not sign it because it is only about the symptoms as was said in one of the comments. There is no mention about the causes of it . About multiple EOI issue and about the crooked agents in some countries who submit fake EOIs for their stupid customers
what also drains our quota !
They can impose a 1000 dollars on creating an EOI and make it refundable.
However, situation will not get better until they start counting the ceiling filling by the number of people who get PR under an occupation, but not by the number of invites sent by Fakeselect !!! Can we get them to do it somehow? I highly doubt it. That is why I had no options, but to put a curse on those who are indeed guilty in this extremely unfair situation !

Unfortunately ,the cruel essence of our situation is that DIBP is not interested in solving the flaws of Fakeselect. I am sure that they want 
to keep their slaves paying for the longest possible period of time. Otherwise there is no explanation why they have not solved the multiple EOI issue in November 2016 when it was first discovered that Fakeselect is infested with multiple EOIs which are fake in essence. These were not used in a 189 applicaion. They can easily solve it in 1 hour ! They can reissue all the wasted invites. They don't do so because they want their captive audience , first of all international students, to constantly pay for the language tests, PY, NAATI, skills assessments, other degrees and so on. ):

There are thousands of people from around the globe who are opressed by their evil system. Those who filed these bogus EOIs concentrated on pro-rata occupations. There are much slower movements across almost all the pro-rata occupations this round. 
I expect that it will go like the Spartak's insurrection in the antique times when it started with one fugitive gladiator slave and then a lot of other fugitive slaves joined the insurrection while the fame was spreading and they caused a huge lot of damage to the evil Roman empire. Therefore, next round we can see the whole system inundated with fakes. 
After that I expect that DIBP will partially fix the Skillreject to keep the evil system going, so that it continues to suck your blood!

However, it is not 100% certain that some of the oppressed slaves decided to file fake EOIs.
The explanation can be even more wicked than you can imagine. What if someone was at 65 or 70 points and in September they, for instance, finished a PY or 1 year of experience and passed a language for 10 more points. Then such a person can create hundreds, thousands, millions of EOIs with the same content to make those tho filed multiple EOIs and did not withdraw them once invited to feel the taste of their own remedy ! Then the Fakeselect even could not consider their EOIs bogus since formally they are not! There is no limit on the number of copies!
In Australian accounting there a rule of "substance over the form" . When we look at the quota, any commonsensical person thinks that it shows the limit to the number of people allowed to get PR under an occupation. Unfortunately, in Skillreject they follow the "form over substance" rule ! So, just 1 person can gobble all the invites !


----------



## sidcannon

What is this stuff about remaining silent when it went from 65 to 70 but wanting attention now that it is going to 80+? 

The attention is to look at the current situation which AFAIK hasn't happened before. Where 0 actual people were invited but 239 invites went to fake EOIs. 

The sad conclusion is nothing is gonna change. We've provably just been robbed of 239 invites this year and that's about all. 


Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlovekambo

Jerry28 said:


> I see a lot of hassle around that invitation round and it looks like there is a Hero who has started an insurrection against the evil system.
> I was surprised to see that the comments on recent pages are overwhelmingly in disapprove of it. So, you guys deserve what you get. I see that slaves of the evil system are happy to be slaves and it's very sad. There is even a very offensive comment that whose who did it should be hung. Why don't you first hang those who file multiple EOIs and don't withdraw them once invited ? Why don't you write similar things about those DIBP's officials who are guilty by negligence in the multiple EOI problem ? They know about the flaws of the Skillreject since November 2016 and did nothing to rectify the evil system!
> Why there is so much of squealing now and there was not so much when the cut off was at 70 ? Noone protested ? Noone tried to get media attention? Why the big migration firms did not write petitions when the multiple EOI issue was discovered in November 2016?
> Everything above 60 points is way too cruel !
> 
> About that petition. I will not sign it because it is only about the symptoms as was said in one of the comments. There is no mention about the causes of it . About multiple EOI issue and about the crooked agents in some countries who submit fake EOIs for their stupid customers
> what also drains our quota !
> They can impose a 1000 dollars on creating an EOI and make it refundable.
> However, situation will not get better until they start counting the ceiling filling by the number of people who get PR under an occupation, but not by the number of invites sent by Fakeselect !!! Can we get them to do it somehow? I highly doubt it. That is why I had no options, but to put a curse on those who are indeed guilty in this extremely unfair situation !
> 
> Unfortunately ,the cruel essence of our situation is that DIBP is not interested in solving the flaws of Fakeselect. I am sure that they want
> to keep their slaves paying for the longest possible period of time. Otherwise there is no explanation why they have not solved the multiple EOI issue in November 2016 when it was first discovered that Fakeselect is infested with multiple EOIs which are fake in essence. These were not used in a 189 applicaion. They can easily solve it in 1 hour ! They can reissue all the wasted invites. They don't do so because they want their captive audience , first of all international students, to constantly pay for the language tests, PY, NAATI, skills assessments, other degrees and so on. ):
> 
> There are thousands of people from around the globe who are opressed by their evil system. Those who filed these bogus EOIs concentrated on pro-rata occupations. There are much slower movements across almost all the pro-rata occupations this round.
> I expect that it will go like the Spartak's insurrection in the antique times when it started with one fugitive gladiator slave and then a lot of other fugitive slaves joined the insurrection while the fame was spreading and they caused a huge lot of damage to the evil Roman empire. Therefore, next round we can see the whole system inundated with fakes.
> After that I expect that DIBP will partially fix the Skillreject to keep the evil system going, so that it continues to suck your blood!
> 
> However, it is not 100% certain that some of the oppressed slaves decided to file fake EOIs.
> The explanation can be even more wicked than you can imagine. What if someone was at 65 or 70 points and in September they, for instance, finished a PY or 1 year of experience and passed a language for 10 more points. Then such a person can create hundreds, thousands, millions of EOIs with the same content to make those tho filed multiple EOIs and did not withdraw them once invited to feel the taste of their own remedy ! Then the Fakeselect even could not consider their EOIs bogus since formally they are not! There is no limit on the number of copies!
> In Australian accounting there a rule of "substance over the form" . When we look at the quota, any commonsensical person thinks that it shows the limit to the number of people allowed to get PR under an occupation. Unfortunately, in Skillreject they follow the "form over substance" rule ! So, just 1 person can gobble all the invites !


What if DIBP excuses that they all are genuine EOI's at 85. Some people and agents are already making statement that it could be genuine cases. But if this happens to all other occupations at 85+, only then it can bring DIBP attention, I guess.


----------



## 65Points!

The problem has been allowed to persist on purpose, solutions can be as easy as max 2 or 3 EoIs per passport with a charge that matches the cost of visa application which in case of SC189 can be $3,600 which later gets transferred once the visa application gets filed or partially reimbursed when the EoI elapses and people would never ever dare to put in a second EoI and only when someone has absolute need will they.

They haven't tried to fix this just shows their apathy and just how the department has been minting money. Imagine NAATI was a $1,000 test, not anymore since they realise the desperation of the people and even at $6,000 people will en-roll and do the test.

This is absolute exploitation and the worst affected remain onshore applicants who end up spending 10s of thousands and most never get to do a job as an Accountant ever, imagine I recently came across a CA with 10 years overseas experience working as a kitchen hand, though I hope he gets a job as an accountant soon.

I agree with the person who said they will partially correct the system and let the things move on especially when the government sees this as an excellent way by which revenue can be generated. Even if they address this problem partially, the idea seems to push accounting to 80 points by next year. NSW is giving invite to 80+5 is a perfect example to the way the things will be in times to come.


----------



## Welshtone

My take -

The system is a very simply supply and demand system - DIBP control the overall limit and the individual pro rata limits.

Driving required points above 60 is governed by the number of invites, in relation to limits, that are entered onto the system. DIBP have no influence over this. I think they are negligent, not purposeful, in not producing a more secure system, and being so slow to react to the obvious problems of Multiple EOIs and possible false EOIs.

A specific fix for accountants will, I think, take some time. If they are down on their numbers of actual visas applied for later in the year, they will just increase the limit in February/March and take extra non-pro rata EOIs at 60 points to make up for all the false 85 point Accountants EOIs, that got invited but never lodged a visa application. The losers are all the 75 and some 70 point EOI Accountants, who should have got invited if the system was not corrupted.

Regards

Tony


----------



## diesel7390

Welshtone said:


> My take -
> 
> The system is a very simply supply and demand system - DIBP control the overall limit and the individual pro rata limits.
> 
> Driving required points above 60 is governed by the number of invites, in relation to limits, that are entered onto the system. DIBP have no influence over this. I think they are negligent, not purposeful, in not producing a more secure system, and being so slow to react to the obvious problems of Multiple EOIs and possible false EOIs.
> 
> A specific fix for accountants will, I think, take some time. If they are down on their numbers of actual visas applied for later in the year, they will just increase the limit in February/March and take extra non-pro rata EOIs at 60 points to make up for all the false 85 point Accountants EOIs, that got invited but never lodged a visa application. The losers are all the 75 and some 70 point EOI Accountants, who should have got invited if the system was not corrupted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hello Tony,

But the main question here remains, how many fake EOIs have been created? What if that person has created 500 of them? Then even the next round will be affected.

Will the cut off ever come down to 75 and then 70?


----------



## mudradi19

Thank you for your response. I have got 60 points currently excluding state sponsorship points and taking PTE next month and hoping can add another 10 points to get it to 70. Do you think its possible to get sponsored by NSW for 70 points?


----------



## magnet_larry

Jerry28 said:


> I see a lot of hassle around that invitation round and it looks like there is a Hero who has started an insurrection against the evil system.
> I was surprised to see that the comments on recent pages are overwhelmingly in disapprove of it. So, you guys deserve what you get. I see that slaves of the evil system are happy to be slaves and it's very sad. There is even a very offensive comment that whose who did it should be hung. Why don't you first hang those who file multiple EOIs and don't withdraw them once invited ? Why don't you write similar things about those DIBP's officials who are guilty by negligence in the multiple EOI problem ? They know about the flaws of the Skillreject since November 2016 and did nothing to rectify the evil system!
> Why there is so much of squealing now and there was not so much when the cut off was at 70 ? Noone protested ? Noone tried to get media attention? Why the big migration firms did not write petitions when the multiple EOI issue was discovered in November 2016?
> Everything above 60 points is way too cruel !
> 
> About that petition. I will not sign it because it is only about the symptoms as was said in one of the comments. There is no mention about the causes of it . About multiple EOI issue and about the crooked agents in some countries who submit fake EOIs for their stupid customers
> what also drains our quota !
> They can impose a 1000 dollars on creating an EOI and make it refundable.
> However, situation will not get better until they start counting the ceiling filling by the number of people who get PR under an occupation, but not by the number of invites sent by Fakeselect !!! Can we get them to do it somehow? I highly doubt it. That is why I had no options, but to put a curse on those who are indeed guilty in this extremely unfair situation !
> 
> Unfortunately ,the cruel essence of our situation is that DIBP is not interested in solving the flaws of Fakeselect. I am sure that they want
> to keep their slaves paying for the longest possible period of time. Otherwise there is no explanation why they have not solved the multiple EOI issue in November 2016 when it was first discovered that Fakeselect is infested with multiple EOIs which are fake in essence. These were not used in a 189 applicaion. They can easily solve it in 1 hour ! They can reissue all the wasted invites. They don't do so because they want their captive audience , first of all international students, to constantly pay for the language tests, PY, NAATI, skills assessments, other degrees and so on. ):
> 
> There are thousands of people from around the globe who are opressed by their evil system. Those who filed these bogus EOIs concentrated on pro-rata occupations. There are much slower movements across almost all the pro-rata occupations this round.
> I expect that it will go like the Spartak's insurrection in the antique times when it started with one fugitive gladiator slave and then a lot of other fugitive slaves joined the insurrection while the fame was spreading and they caused a huge lot of damage to the evil Roman empire. Therefore, next round we can see the whole system inundated with fakes.
> After that I expect that DIBP will partially fix the Skillreject to keep the evil system going, so that it continues to suck your blood!
> 
> However, it is not 100% certain that some of the oppressed slaves decided to file fake EOIs.
> The explanation can be even more wicked than you can imagine. What if someone was at 65 or 70 points and in September they, for instance, finished a PY or 1 year of experience and passed a language for 10 more points. Then such a person can create hundreds, thousands, millions of EOIs with the same content to make those tho filed multiple EOIs and did not withdraw them once invited to feel the taste of their own remedy ! Then the Fakeselect even could not consider their EOIs bogus since formally they are not! There is no limit on the number of copies!
> In Australian accounting there a rule of "substance over the form" . When we look at the quota, any commonsensical person thinks that it shows the limit to the number of people allowed to get PR under an occupation. Unfortunately, in Skillreject they follow the "form over substance" rule ! So, just 1 person can gobble all the invites !


I think a lot of members of this forum do understand, or even appreciate, the motive behind that person who has submitted all those fake EOIs. Perhaps I have been overreading. Yet, between the lines, it seems to me that a lot of our members are actually behind him but do not dare to say it outright for obvious reasons everyone should know. They are saying, "Bro, this act of civil disobedience is good but not big enough. Go bigger!!!" Quite a few of them have said something along the line that DIBP would not care without other prorata occupations also being flooded by fake EOIs. In essence, they are encouraging him to make even more fake EOIs.

I am pretty sure DIBP will do something, but looking at their yesterday's response and past performance, maybe they will just wait until the next financial year. Meanwhile, like Tony has suggested, the most hard hit people are all those accountants with 75 or 70 points, and I also happen to be in their midst. 

I dont think people are genuinely against the idea of somehow making DIBP overhaul the system. Still, if we take into account and balance the personal interest of all those affected in this episode and the potential benefits for the whole community from the future repair of SkillSelect, it seems that we have more losses than gains at this very moment. We do not yet know what DIBP will do tomorrow, but the impact on those affected right now is real. It is only natural for people to react the way they have reacted.

It seems naive, but I just hope DIBP will get it fixed before the next round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



Welshtone said:


> My take -
> 
> The system is a very simply supply and demand system - DIBP control the overall limit and the individual pro rata limits.
> 
> Driving required points above 60 is governed by the number of invites, in relation to limits, that are entered onto the system. DIBP have no influence over this. I think they are negligent, not purposeful, in not producing a more secure system, and being so slow to react to the obvious problems of Multiple EOIs and possible false EOIs.
> 
> A specific fix for accountants will, I think, take some time. If they are down on their numbers of actual visas applied for later in the year, they will just increase the limit in February/March and take extra non-pro rata EOIs at 60 points to make up for all the false 85 point Accountants EOIs, that got invited but never lodged a visa application. The losers are all the 75 and some 70 point EOI Accountants, who should have got invited if the system was not corrupted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


----------



## sidcannon

Welshtone said:


> My take -
> 
> The system is a very simply supply and demand system - DIBP control the overall limit and the individual pro rata limits.
> 
> Driving required points above 60 is governed by the number of invites, in relation to limits, that are entered onto the system. DIBP have no influence over this. I think they are negligent, not purposeful, in not producing a more secure system, and being so slow to react to the obvious problems of Multiple EOIs and possible false EOIs.
> 
> A specific fix for accountants will, I think, take some time. If they are down on their numbers of actual visas applied for later in the year, they will just increase the limit in February/March and take extra non-pro rata EOIs at 60 points to make up for all the false 85 point Accountants EOIs, that got invited but never lodged a visa application. The losers are all the 75 and some 70 point EOI Accountants, who should have got invited if the system was not corrupted.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


This exactly. 

People here have been saying DIBP have been gaming the system but the fact of the matter is that "exploitation" was taking place quite nicely without the need for a fake EOI dump. 

If the person or group who did this reads this forum and plans to continue, please stop right now. Because you're dealing with a far bigger enemy than evil i.e. incompetence. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

To all those who are encouraging to multiply the issue we are already facing... Thank you for effectively ruining hopes and dreams of 100s of people like us... At least think once about others before you do such evil


----------



## arf712

From ISCAH:

"DIBP have confirmed that they are examining the Skill Select system to see what happened to Accountants in the 20/9/2017 round and why the invite mark increased to 85 points.
We will publish news as soon as we hear."


----------



## magnet_larry

arf712 said:


> From ISCAH:
> 
> "DIBP have confirmed that they are examining the Skill Select system to see what happened to Accountants in the 20/9/2017 round and why the invite mark increased to 85 points.
> We will publish news as soon as we hear."


Thank you  Hope they will have everything fixed before the next round :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## magnet_larry

Look at the clock. Its another day. And all they have done is confirm they are examining it. Sigh.....its depressing.....


----------



## NGN2017

sidcannon said:


> This exactly.
> 
> People here have been saying DIBP have been gaming the system but the fact of the matter is that "exploitation" was taking place quite nicely without the need for a fake EOI dump.
> 
> If the person or group who did this reads this forum and plans to continue, please stop right now. Because you're dealing with a far bigger enemy than evil i.e. incompetence.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Sid, well said. 
Not sure if it will be heard in the right sense though.



Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Iscah mostly copy pastes from this forum. 



arf712 said:


> From ISCAH:
> 
> "DIBP have confirmed that they are examining the Skill Select system to see what happened to Accountants in the 20/9/2017 round and why the invite mark increased to 85 points.
> We will publish news as soon as we hear."


----------



## sidcannon

arf712 said:


> From ISCAH:
> 
> "DIBP have confirmed that they are examining the Skill Select system to see what happened to Accountants in the 20/9/2017 round and why the invite mark increased to 85 points.
> We will publish news as soon as we hear."


This is good. At least they're acknowledging. 

Didn't even expect that to be honest. Let's see what they come up with now. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

magnet_larry said:


> Look at the clock. Its another day. And all they have done is confirm they are examining it. Sigh.....its depressing.....


At least they acknowledged the problem. Milestone achievement! 
I don't have hopes on Oct round 1 and round 2. Pray the system will be up and running without fake eois from November. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> Iscah mostly copy pastes from this forum.


Really???


----------



## arf712

NGN2017 said:


> Sid, well said.
> Not sure if it will be heard in the right sense though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Agree.


----------



## arf712

NGN2017 said:


> At least they acknowledged the problem. Milestone achievement!
> I don't have hopes on Oct round 1 and round 2. Pray the system will be up and running without fake eois from November.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Relax friend. You dont have to worry with 80 points. You'll get it next round.


----------



## magnet_larry

NGN2017 said:


> At least they acknowledged the problem. Milestone achievement!
> I don't have hopes on Oct round 1 and round 2. Pray the system will be up and running without fake eois from November.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Well...they have not acknowledged the existence of any problem per se. All they are saying is examining ...  ... they may still somehow notice nothing particularly wrong ... arhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## huongpinky

If people with 80 points are worrying then it's like no chance for 75 point people like my partner and I


----------



## sumitsagar

They should manually review those eoi's from last round in Accounting.


----------



## sidcannon

sumitsagar said:


> They should manually review those eoi's from last round in Accounting.


Indeed. If that's not their job at DIBP then no idea what is. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

huongpinky said:


> If people with 80 points are worrying then it's like no chance for 75 point people like my partner and I


75 points (net) should be fine )


----------



## kunalbatra46

Lets see what information they will provide us. 
It is just so easy to fix this studip system, but they are just reluctant to make any changes. I hope they do not give us false hopes this times


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jerry28 said:


> I see a lot of hassle around that invitation round and it looks like there is a Hero who has started an insurrection against the evil system.
> I was surprised to see that the comments on recent pages are overwhelmingly in disapprove of it. So, you guys deserve what you get. I see that slaves of the evil system are happy to be slaves and it's very sad. There is even a very offensive comment that whose who did it should be hung. Why don't you first hang those who file multiple EOIs and don't withdraw them once invited ? Why don't you write similar things about those DIBP's officials who are guilty by negligence in the multiple EOI problem ? They know about the flaws of the Skillreject since November 2016 and did nothing to rectify the evil system!
> Why there is so much of squealing now and there was not so much when the cut off was at 70 ? Noone protested ? Noone tried to get media attention? Why the big migration firms did not write petitions when the multiple EOI issue was discovered in November 2016?
> Everything above 60 points is way too cruel !
> 
> About that petition. I will not sign it because it is only about the symptoms as was said in one of the comments. There is no mention about the causes of it . About multiple EOI issue and about the crooked agents in some countries who submit fake EOIs for their stupid customers
> what also drains our quota !
> They can impose a 1000 dollars on creating an EOI and make it refundable.
> However, situation will not get better until they start counting the ceiling filling by the number of people who get PR under an occupation, but not by the number of invites sent by Fakeselect !!! Can we get them to do it somehow? I highly doubt it. That is why I had no options, but to put a curse on those who are indeed guilty in this extremely unfair situation !
> 
> Unfortunately ,the cruel essence of our situation is that DIBP is not interested in solving the flaws of Fakeselect. I am sure that they want
> to keep their slaves paying for the longest possible period of time. Otherwise there is no explanation why they have not solved the multiple EOI issue in November 2016 when it was first discovered that Fakeselect is infested with multiple EOIs which are fake in essence. These were not used in a 189 applicaion. They can easily solve it in 1 hour ! They can reissue all the wasted invites. They don't do so because they want their captive audience , first of all international students, to constantly pay for the language tests, PY, NAATI, skills assessments, other degrees and so on. ):
> 
> There are thousands of people from around the globe who are opressed by their evil system. Those who filed these bogus EOIs concentrated on pro-rata occupations. There are much slower movements across almost all the pro-rata occupations this round.
> I expect that it will go like the Spartak's insurrection in the antique times when it started with one fugitive gladiator slave and then a lot of other fugitive slaves joined the insurrection while the fame was spreading and they caused a huge lot of damage to the evil Roman empire. Therefore, next round we can see the whole system inundated with fakes.
> After that I expect that DIBP will partially fix the Skillreject to keep the evil system going, so that it continues to suck your blood!
> 
> However, it is not 100% certain that some of the oppressed slaves decided to file fake EOIs.
> The explanation can be even more wicked than you can imagine. What if someone was at 65 or 70 points and in September they, for instance, finished a PY or 1 year of experience and passed a language for 10 more points. Then such a person can create hundreds, thousands, millions of EOIs with the same content to make those tho filed multiple EOIs and did not withdraw them once invited to feel the taste of their own remedy ! Then the Fakeselect even could not consider their EOIs bogus since formally they are not! There is no limit on the number of copies!
> In Australian accounting there a rule of "substance over the form" . When we look at the quota, any commonsensical person thinks that it shows the limit to the number of people allowed to get PR under an occupation. Unfortunately, in Skillreject they follow the "form over substance" rule ! So, just 1 person can gobble all the invites !


Absolutely spot on i personaly believe they will do nothing absolutely nothing and if the pressure will increase may be some lolypops will be distributed for a short period of time. Skill poker machine will continue again untill and unless dumb and the dumbest onshore offshore candidates stop paying tons of money via these so called English exams, naati, py, and assessments so one day when the profit of the casino will decrease quickly on the same day the owner will fix every single machine so people can win again and the casino will bring profit again. 90% of the onshore students are already out of the game and they will never have those points but still they are keep paying thousands of dolllars to stay in the game and those typical agents are keep telling them 70 points will be enough to get PR. in conclusion onshore offshore candidates should accept accounting is no more leading for PR and slowely the perception will change people will stop spending thousand of dollars so the department will realize otherwise they dont care of any fake EOIs and this system is desighned to create fear and the fear is leading to millions of dollars profit.


----------



## tikitiki

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response. I have got 60 points currently excluding state sponsorship points and taking PTE next month and hoping can add another 10 points to get it to 70. Do you think its possible to get sponsored by NSW for 70 points?


unless u can make it to 75 + 5 , don't bother


----------



## asadkhalid

huongpinky said:


> If people with 80 points are worrying then it's like no chance for 75 point people like my partner and I


If 80 and 75 are worrying there is no chance for myself at 70.


----------



## loneranger

Hi guys

Recently a friend of mine contacted an agent for his eligibility for aus immi. His profile is as follows:

Age 28

Educational record 

Bsc applied obu 2016

Acca affiliate 2012 (didn't claim Acca membership)

The agent said thing or two which i want to check with you guys

1) the agent told us that from july 2015 onwards ACCAs need to clear statistics and economics seperately to establish their case for immi otherwise they are not eligibile for immi

2) he told that for purpose of post qualification experience, he will count experience from 2016 onwards (date of clearing bsc) as he is not acca member hence does not meet requirement. 

Can anyone pls guide me on this. Esp. 2nd point is very confusing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

asadkhalid said:


> If 80 and 75 are worrying there is no chance for myself at 70.


80..75.. 70... are just numbers if there are lot of fake 90..85..
I am against time too as i will soon lose points for age! 

I doubt an overhaul of current system will be an easy fix from DIBP perspective, and so its better to keep our hopes low and look for alternatives. NZ anyone?out:


----------



## magnet_larry

While I do not expect DIBP will come up with any solution soon, do you think we can get at least an official answer from DIBP as to what exactly happened by COB tomorrow? Or do you think they wont do it even they know so that they will get more time to come up with a solution?


----------



## NGN2017

magnet_larry said:


> While I do not expect DIBP will come up with any solution soon, do you think we can get at least an official answer from DIBP as to what exactly happened by COB tomorrow? Or do you think they wont do it even they know so that they will get more time to come up with a solution?


I dont think we can expect one soon. If they accept a weakness, it will gain media attention and it wont look good on them. So its wise not go public.

Over time they will fix the issue and let everyone know that "there are new changes to SS for improved efficiency". Until then the show should continue as is.

Again, i could be proved wrong!


----------



## Ku_

What happens to the petition that we all over enthu people signed??


----------



## NGN2017

Ku_ said:


> What happens to the petition that we all over enthu people signed??


Currently stands at 1,250. 
Will it get any attention? Maybe if it hits 50,000
:grouphug:


----------



## Mir0

They have replied at least that they are investigating, we should keep pushing them. Please share the complaints page so we can all submit complaints to keep it hot.


----------



## Gurlovekambo

NGN2017 said:


> Ku_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happens to the petition that we all over enthu people signed??
> 
> 
> 
> Currently stands at 1,250.
> Will it get any attention? Maybe if it hits 50,000
Click to expand...

Only 1250?? This shows how much genuine Accountants are out there. The EOI system is simply messed up and consist of fake EOI's since ever. Not only DIBP but even Accountants don't care. It's us who put multiple EOI's in the system and never withdraw after receiving invitation for one. Is any accountant who already got PR is even reading this forum?? Don't think so.
I read lots of post here, where people advising to put multiple EOI's or even not to accept NSW and wait for 189 invitation. Someone try to correct one person not to do so, he replied, dude why you are jealous, you should increase your points instead.

The thing is accounting Quota is only 4700 out of total imitation quota of 190,000. And look at the fact only 1250 people have signed the petition. The issue is very small for DIBP, and more likely it's not going to get fixed. Anyway everyone is saying accounting will get back to 75, but what if fake EOI's continue?? Even whole accounting Quota of 4700 gets wasted its still nothing compares against 190,000 total year quota.

I guess we are all scared to do the right thing and waiting for someone else to do it, if anyone know what I mean.


----------



## mkcobain

Maybe this whole "fake EOI" stuff is a set up by DIBP in order to:

1- create a chaos that disable us to estimate cut-off dates, movements etc.. 

2- justify and cover up their intentions to reduce the amount of invitations for accountants.

3- redirect the attention/anger to a mysterious party. 

Maybe that guy who predicted this attack beforehand was someone inside DIBP. Maybe some of the regular posters in this forum are DIBP agents/trolls.


----------



## sumitsagar

There's no conspiracy here, the only thing is lack of unity among prospective migrants and the fact that we have no voice being temporary residents. Looks how the permanent residents thrashed the citizenship bill and forced the immigration minister to back down and listen to their demands. All we are asking for is a level playing field but Once again we will have to suck it up. 


mkcobain said:


> Maybe this whole "fake EOI" stuff is a set up by DIBP in order to:
> 
> 1- create a chaos that disable us to estimate cut-off dates, movements etc..
> 
> 2- justify and cover up their intentions to reduce the amount of invitations for accountants.
> 
> 3- redirect the attention/anger to a mysterious party.
> 
> Maybe that guy who predicted this attack beforehand was someone inside DIBP. Maybe some of the regular posters in this forum are DIBP agents/trolls.


----------



## NGN2017

mkcobain said:


> Maybe this whole "fake EOI" stuff is a set up by DIBP in order to:
> 
> 1- create a chaos that disable us to estimate cut-off dates, movements etc..
> 
> 2- justify and cover up their intentions to reduce the amount of invitations for accountants.
> 
> 3- redirect the attention/anger to a mysterious party.
> 
> Maybe that guy who predicted this attack beforehand was someone inside DIBP. Maybe some of the regular posters in this forum are DIBP agents/trolls.


Another theory?
Are we watched by aliens too?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

there is this rumour circulating among Chinese forums. Some people, but not all, are having some difficulties in submitting new EOIs. I myself dare not try. If anyone has tried, regardless successful or not, please kindly leave a message here. Thank you.


----------



## Foresythe

Gurlovekambo said:


> Only 1250?? This shows how much genuine Accountants are out there. The EOI system is simply messed up and consist of fake EOI's since ever. Not only DIBP but even Accountants don't care. It's us who put multiple EOI's in the system and never withdraw after receiving invitation for one. Is any accountant who already got PR is even reading this forum?? Don't think so.
> I read lots of post here, where people advising to put multiple EOI's or even not to accept NSW and wait for 189 invitation. Someone try to correct one person not to do so, he replied, dude why you are jealous, you should increase your points instead.
> 
> The thing is accounting Quota is only 4700 out of total imitation quota of 190,000. And look at the fact only 1250 people have signed the petition. The issue is very small for DIBP, and more likely it's not going to get fixed. Anyway everyone is saying accounting will get back to 75, but what if fake EOI's continue?? Even whole accounting Quota of 4700 gets wasted its still nothing compares against 190,000 total year quota.
> 
> I guess we are all scared to do the right thing and waiting for someone else to do it, if anyone know what I mean.


You have made a good number of valid facts. Let me say that most of us (Accountants) ain't scared of doing the right thing except that most of us are not aware of the petition list going round. Please make the list available so that more of us can append our signatures. The higher number, the more serious DIBP will take our case. I pray DIBP do something fast. God bless us all!


----------



## sumitsagar

What issue are they reporting? 
If you have any other details please let us know. 


magnet_larry said:


> there is this rumour circulating among Chinese forums. Some people, but not all, are having some difficulties in submitting new EOIs. I myself dare not try. If anyone has tried, regardless successful or not, please kindly leave a message here. Thank you.


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> What issue are they reporting?
> If you have any other details please let us know.


a few are saying they cannot submit new EOIs, but many say okay. Other members take that as a sign that DIBP is testing something, while yet some others guess they just dont know how to properly submit a new EOI. And conclusion....? No one knows for sure what the heck is going on...


----------



## Mir0

Some agents are saying that DIBP 
are working on tracing down the EOIs submitters and they are going to take legal actions against them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

mir0 said:


> some agents are saying that dibp
> are working on tracing down the eois submitters and they are going to take legal actions against them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


hahahahahaha legal action against whom? This is like a thief investigating a robbery.


----------



## Mir0

quantum07 said:


> hahahahahaha legal action against whom? This is like a thief investigating a robbery.




I don't think that DIBP has any hand on that. Their only mistake is that they have built such vulnerable system. 
Nevertheless, they can still lawsuit this/those loser(s) regardless wherever they are. Believe me if they have taken it seriously, this can be done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

Mir0 said:


> Some agents are saying that DIBP
> are working on tracing down the EOIs submitters and they are going to take legal actions against them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can't in practice. Agents who say so probably know nothing about the jurisdiction here. 

But I think this time they are taking it seriously.


----------



## quantum07

Good luck on believing that the department has no hand in this. it has been more than a year that the system is f up and they are ignoring it like everything is normal.

The reasons are very clear
more and more people joining PY NAATI and giving them thousands of dollars in revenues, not like they dont know anything about this, they are ignoring this **** purposely.

I can go around in sydney and wont find a lot of 75 pointers.

Maybe a year or so later they will pay a hefty price for this when the world will really come to know that STUDYING IN AUSTRALIA IS NOTHING BUT A SCAM, THAT IS WHEN THIS BUFFOONS WILL REALIZE THEY WERE WRONG AND START FIXING THIS SKILL REJECT


----------



## Mir0

blackrider89 said:


> They can't in practice. Agents who say so probably know nothing about the jurisdiction here.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think this time they are taking it seriously.




Actually, they can. Even with the usage of proxies/VPN any IP can be traced. 

And I believe they are taking it seriously too, if they didn't take proper actions, and if this continues for accountants, the whole pro rata system can be crashed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

quantum07 said:


> Good luck on believing that the department has no hand in this. it has been more than a year that the system is f up and they are ignoring it like everything is normal.
> 
> The reasons are very clear
> more and more people joining PY NAATI and giving them thousands of dollars in revenues, not like they dont know anything about this, they are ignoring this **** purposely.
> 
> I can go around in sydney and wont find a lot of 75 pointers.
> 
> Maybe a year or so later they will pay a hefty price for this when the world will really come to know that STUDYING IN AUSTRALIA IS NOTHING BUT A SCAM, THAT IS WHEN THIS BUFFOONS WILL REALIZE THEY WERE WRONG AND START FIXING THIS SKILL REJECT




Even this confirms that it is at their best interest to keep points system (attainable).
If the ceiling continues to be 85, no one will chase PY/NAATI or whatsoever. Simply, because they can't get this score with all of those added together. They need to keep it between 70-80. If it goes any higher, people will give up. I know that many students in OZ are doing all of those things, but there is a limit on the number of points they can grab specially when there is no assurance that after finishing all of that, ceiling will remain as it was.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

Mir0 said:


> Even this confirms that it is at their best interest to keep points system (attainable).
> If the ceiling continues to be 85, no one will chase PY/NAATI or whatsoever. Simply, because they can't get this score with all of those added together. They need to keep it between 70-80. If it goes any higher, people will give up. I know that many students in OZ are doing all of those things, but there is a limit on the number of points they can grab specially when there is no assurance that after finishing all of that, ceiling will remain as it was.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you do have a point but not many think like you and are spending thousands of dollars in this institutes.

Don't know what the future holds for accountants but i can say this for sure that if they don't act now a lot of international students will be directed to other countries.

60, 65 and now 70 are out of the game. 2 years back 60 were easily getting invited for PR and look at the mess now


----------



## magnet_larry

Mir0 said:


> Actually, they can. Even with the usage of proxies/VPN any IP can be traced.
> 
> And I believe they are taking it seriously too, if they didn't take proper actions, and if this continues for accountants, the whole pro rata system can be crashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how can you be so sure that just someone is using the same IP address is the one behind it all??? Must there always be only one user per device???

Second, what if the whole episode took place outside of Oz??? Are they gonna send someone over to another country to gather evidence??? 

And even they are able to catch that person, Australia does not have a bill of rights. And the track records of Oz human rights violation are pretty bad, just look at all those detention centres. And if there is a real concern of human rights violation, the suspect may argue in their home country's court not to hand them over to Oz because no one can guarantee their right to due process.

Also, what if it took place in a country that is not particularly friendly towards Oz, say Russia or China??? Do you think they are gonna just let a team of Aussies wander round their country to catch a person who may or may not be a criminal??? Or, is DIBP gonna ask for help from Interpol???

I am not saying DIBP will not take legal action. They will, but their goal will not purely try to catch that person. Taking legal action is one way to shift the focus away from their incompetence and faulty system. It will be more like a show than not.


----------



## Meshach14

anyone know of any accountants who applied under 489 in Victoria?

I have a family member so will be going under the family stream. I will have 75 points when lodging expression.

Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> Good luck on believing that the department has no hand in this. it has been more than a year that the system is f up and they are ignoring it like everything is normal.
> 
> The reasons are very clear
> more and more people joining PY NAATI and giving them thousands of dollars in revenues, not like they dont know anything about this, they are ignoring this **** purposely.
> 
> I can go around in sydney and wont find a lot of 75 pointers.
> 
> Maybe a year or so later they will pay a hefty price for this when the world will really come to know that STUDYING IN AUSTRALIA IS NOTHING BUT A SCAM, THAT IS WHEN THIS BUFFOONS WILL REALIZE THEY WERE WRONG AND START FIXING THIS SKILL REJECT


100% agree with you even a large number of international have absolutely zero knowledge how this fakeselect is playing with their career, most of my fellows are appearing for pte atleast twice a month even some of them going to other states due to date shortage and around 99.999999% are doing PY straightaway. A large population is also diverted to Naati as well and those agents are keep telling them 70 points will be enough to win this battle. Fake 4785 was one of the biggest lolypop in the history of Australia so the dumb and the dumbest onshore candidates were gone crazy and those agents are keep spreading false hopes to collect more money via commissions in py and later huge comissions will be collected when the same students will apply for anothet study visa after the expirey of 485. In every situation these agents, PTE, naati, and those assessing bodies are ripping off as much they can. Everyone is winning in this game except poor international student.


----------



## sumitsagar

No 489 given in Accounting and other Pro-rata occupations in recent years. I have family in S.A and have 80 points for 489 but S.A asks for 3 years work experience. Federal 489 is closed off in all pro rata occupations. We are getting shafted from all sides.


----------



## sumitsagar

The guy that killed someone in hit and run in Melbourne and then fled to India on a stolen passport has still not been able to be extradited after more than 9 years. 

They shouldn't even bother and concentrate on fixing the shortcomings of the skillselect. 



magnet_larry said:


> Mir0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. Even with the usage of proxies/VPN any IP can be traced.
> 
> And I believe they are taking it seriously too, if they didn't take proper actions, and if this continues for accountants, the whole pro rata system can be crashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> how can you be so sure that just someone is using the same IP address is the one behind it all??? Must there always be only one user per device???
> 
> Second, what if the whole episode took place outside of Oz??? Are they gonna send someone over to another country to gather evidence???
> 
> And even they are able to catch that person, Australia does not have a bill of rights. And the track records of Oz human rights violation are pretty bad, just look at all those detention centres. And if there is a real concern of human rights violation, the suspect may argue in their home country's court not to hand them over to Oz because no one can guarantee their right to due process.
> 
> Also, what if it took place in a country that is not particularly friendly towards Oz, say Russia or China??? Do you think they are gonna just let a team of Aussies wander round their country to catch a person who may or may not be a criminal??? Or, is DIBP gonna ask for help from Interpol???
> 
> I am not saying DIBP will not take legal action. They will, but their goal will not purely try to catch that person. Taking legal action is one way to shift the focus away from their incompetence and faulty system. It will be more like a show than not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Meshach14

sumitsagar said:


> No 489 given in Accounting and other Pro-rata occupations in recent years. I have family in S.A and have 80 points for 489 but S.A asks for 3 years work experience. Federal 489 is closed off in all pro rata occupations. We are getting shafted from all sides.


So you couldn't apply through family because you needed 3 years work experience?


----------



## Gurlovekambo

So DIBP CAN track down who did this, but they can't fix the system because it's requires advance IT infrastructure??? ???. If they fix the system first rather than catching who did it, that will mean they really do care. But if they catch the culprit first, then they simply making us fool from last one year by saying, fixing the system is out of their hand.



magnet_larry said:


> Mir0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they can. Even with the usage of proxies/VPN any IP can be traced.
> 
> And I believe they are taking it seriously too, if they didn't take proper actions, and if this continues for accountants, the whole pro rata system can be crashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> how can you be so sure that just someone is using the same IP address is the one behind it all??? Must there always be only one user per device???
> 
> Second, what if the whole episode took place outside of Oz??? Are they gonna send someone over to another country to gather evidence???
> 
> And even they are able to catch that person, Australia does not have a bill of rights. And the track records of Oz human rights violation are pretty bad, just look at all those detention centres. And if there is a real concern of human rights violation, the suspect may argue in their home country's court not to hand them over to Oz because no one can guarantee their right to due process.
> 
> Also, what if it took place in a country that is not particularly friendly towards Oz, say Russia or China??? Do you think they are gonna just let a team of Aussies wander round their country to catch a person who may or may not be a criminal??? Or, is DIBP gonna ask for help from Interpol???
> 
> I am not saying DIBP will not take legal action. They will, but their goal will not purely try to catch that person. Taking legal action is one way to shift the focus away from their incompetence and faulty system. It will be more like a show than not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jerry28

WOW ! Are they going to track down the multiple EOI submiters and sue them? Then they need to sue themselves for negligence and 
incompetence , for allowing multiple EOIs to happen!

I expect that the 75 and 80 pointers will get in through a nomination, and a good thing is that 60-65-70 pointers don't have false hopes
now. But wait, they will partially fix Skillreject soon and your false hopes will be again with you .

In that petition they say that they have a reasonable doubt that there can be so many 85 pointers. Well, I have a reasonable doubt 
that they can find even 100 genuine 70 pointers per round.

I read that "someone is going to sabotage the system" . Come on, the system is being sabotaged through multiple EOIs for about a year ! That is why you are screwed .
How can we see the statistics about how many people get PR under each occupation and at which points? Do they publish that?

Also, I have a reasonable doubt that this extremely unfair situation can go for so long without someone's personal interest in it!
Follow the money!

Who get screwed by Fakeselect? The propata people, first of all, accountants. Then DIBP since each invite sent to the multiple EOI wastes 
the tolls of minimum 3700 each, which otherwise would have been paid if they send invite to genuine applicants. Australian economy loses
people who would work and pay taxes.

Who reap the benefits? Those who earn money on skills assessments, language tests, degrees, NAATI , PY and so on. In one of the comments here the author states that those who run PY are nefarious...
Why don't the DIBP want to send invites to genuine applicants? Why don't they reissue the wasted invites? Their explanations that they can't do that are laughable. Can't they click a few buttons? Who can believe in that? 
Who allows the Fakeselect to stay intaсt for so long when there are obvious flaws ? Why they don't make Fakeselect automatically delete other
EOIs once a person gets invited through another EOI? Why they don't automatically reissue the wasted invites? Why they don't impose a 
refundable fee on submitting an EOI ? They can fix the flaws on Fakeselect in one hour. 

The only reasonable explanation is that someone gets kick-backs from those who loot us ! 
How much an international student wastes per month on average? It may me from 1 to 2 thousand dollars. How big is the captive audience?
A few thousands of slaves. So , if they get a few hundreds of dollars per month per slave for allowing the evil system to keep on, then it
works out as a few hundreds of thousands cash in hand ! And this is not for doing something, it is for not moving a finger!
Now the puzzle gets complete and logical !

I have a reasonable suspicion that the evil forces are to be found among senior DIBP's officials. Do you also see a fishy smell of corruption?


----------



## Sd1982

For some of us who are upset at the mishap in the last invitation, please don't jump to conclusions and begin questioning genuine people who have spent years and years accumulating points to reach the current benchmark of 75 - which is very well possible to score. If you can't find anyone in your social circle with a 75, keep looking.

Multiple EOIs have always been used by people who wanted to stay ahead in queue - the very reason several people here ask your DOE. Frankly it's a brilliant system of ensuring that any change in circumstances doesn't affect your timeline. People on this very forum use it to their advantage. So why cause a ruckus only when someone intentionally plays the system? You can very well waste invites when people use the multiple EOI policy genuinely as well. 

While we are unhappy to be dishing loads of money towards PY, NAATI and PTE...be happy DIBP has given us various methods to increase our points. I'd rather see everyone increase their points and get invited than have DIBP take away the extra paths given to us to accumulate points. And I really hope they increase the pathways to score points because it would benefit us all. And of course, multiple EOIs is one of them. Would rather have it than not.


----------



## Millenia

Oh yeah, Thanks God they gave us a lot of possibilities to increase points and multiple EOI's. Are you serious mate?!!But don't forget they gave us possibilities to decrease points as well, and the posibilities to increase points are not easy attainable. Look at the case, where one guy spent one year of his life doing PY and $10,000+ just to get 5 points to have 75 by 26 th of August and he was hopeful that he will get an invite on the 20th of September. On 27th of September he lost 5 points because of the age. And, because the @#%! system was manipulated, the guy lost 5 points, without any invitation and, now he has 70 points with DOE 27 the September. So, the question is why the heck he spent a lot of money and one year of his life?????What he is gonna do now?it seems that everything is in vain!
so guys, it is easy to critique others when you already done with the invitations and PR.

Cheers, 

Good Luck everyone.!


----------



## quantum07

Rab nawaz said:


> 100% agree with you even a large number of international have absolutely zero knowledge how this fakeselect is playing with their career, most of my fellows are appearing for pte atleast twice a month even some of them going to other states due to date shortage and around 99.999999% are doing PY straightaway. A large population is also diverted to Naati as well and those agents are keep telling them 70 points will be enough to win this battle. Fake 4785 was one of the biggest lolypop in the history of Australia so the dumb and the dumbest onshore candidates were gone crazy and those agents are keep spreading false hopes to collect more money via commissions in py and later huge comissions will be collected when the same students will apply for anothet study visa after the expirey of 485. In every situation these agents, PTE, naati, and those assessing bodies are ripping off as much they can. Everyone is winning in this game except poor international student.


that is correct, in reality there is no 4785 quota at all. the department itself is creating fakeselect EOIs and than fooling everyone.

There are hundreds of students who have applied for their student visa again after the expiry of 485 visa. This is bloody insane, THEY HAVE CREATED A FAKE DEMAND AND HAVE PUSHED PEOPLE TO OPT FOR PY AND NAATI

DIBP IS ROBBING THEM IN BROAD DAYLIGHT AND THE WORST CASE IS, EVERYTHING IS LEGAL.


----------



## lingling

Sd1982 said:


> For some of us who are upset at the mishap in the last invitation, please don't jump to conclusions and begin questioning genuine people who have spent years and years accumulating points to reach the current benchmark of 75 - which is very well possible to score. If you can't find anyone in your social circle with a 75, keep looking.
> 
> Multiple EOIs have always been used by people who wanted to stay ahead in queue - the very reason several people here ask your DOE. Frankly it's a brilliant system of ensuring that any change in circumstances doesn't affect your timeline. People on this very forum use it to their advantage. So why cause a ruckus only when someone intentionally plays the system? You can very well waste invites when people use the multiple EOI policy genuinely as well.
> 
> While we are unhappy to be dishing loads of money towards PY, NAATI and PTE...be happy DIBP has given us various methods to increase our points. I'd rather see everyone increase their points and get invited than have DIBP take away the extra paths given to us to accumulate points. And I really hope they increase the pathways to score points because it would benefit us all. And of course, multiple EOIs is one of them. Would rather have it than not.


75 is achievable and for many of us, it is through lots of pain and hard work. I just achieved 75 points on 22 Sept after taking 14x of IELTS and 5x of PTE. I started taking exam since Dec 2015. So, 75 is possible but may be a painful journey. 

Using myself as example, i would think that 80 points and 85 points could be possible through partner contribution as well studies in Australia. Unfortunately I'm not able to claim both of these. Hence, 80 and 85 points are possible numbers but how many can hit that is a big question mark of which in my humble opinion is there won't be many.


----------



## Foundinsydney

Has anyone come across a 85 pointer in Accounrant strean in recent times? In Forums or elsewhere?


----------



## blackrider89

Mir0 said:


> Actually, they can. Even with the usage of proxies/VPN any IP can be traced.
> 
> And I believe they are taking it seriously too, if they didn't take proper actions, and if this continues for accountants, the whole pro rata system can be crashed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not that easy to take legal action against someone mate.


----------



## sumitsagar

I have never come across an 85 pointer online or otherwise.

There isn't event a facility to sort by 85 pointers on immitracker because there are none in the system.

There are only 29 80 pointers combined in all occupations. That's out of a total of 4697 eoi's. That's less than 1% of overall eoi's.



Foundinsydney said:


> Has anyone come across a 85 pointer in Accounrant strean in recent times? In Forums or elsewhere?


----------



## Abercrombie

I submitted EOI last year with 80 points that too just 2 days before the Nov draw was due and luckily I got the invite. 
Visa was granted on 4th of Jan.
I'm surprised how people with even 80 points are now worried about their fate,Let alone those with 70.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Someone can even explain to me from where these 75 are coming when being a resident in the heart of sydney with massive social gathering there is only 1 75 pointer around me and that fellow spent atleast 1.5 year yo pass Naati exam after failing twice. I dont think so even there are orignal 70s in the market and i strongly believe this poker selecet is fully rigged.


----------



## Abercrombie

It isnt difficult to score 75 if you have relevant education (15 points) and work ex even if it is outside Australia. I reckon people in the age bracket of 30-32 (30 points) can easily qualify as they are likely to have work ex greater than 5 years. (10 points)
given they have superior english (20 points)

Total 75.

I know many such people with such case and a few those who have everything but superior english and they are working really hard to crack PTE and may join the 75 band soon.

Cheers


----------



## Millenia

Rab nawaz said:


> Someone can even explain to me from where these 75 are coming when being a resident in the heart of sydney with massive social gathering there is only 1 75 pointer around me and that fellow spent atleast 1.5 year yo pass Naati exam after failing twice. I dont think so even there are orignal 70s in the market and i strongly believe this poker selecet is fully rigged.



A lot of people a bringing fake overseas experience. I know few people who brought 8+ years of fake experience! Cpa is giving the skilled employment very easily. It does not require a lot of documentation. The reference letter from the employer it's more than enough. Moreover, it's easy to make fake documentation overseas to show experience; Payslip, contracts, tax returns and so on. The department of Immigration can't really prove that this is fake eperience. I know few individuals who received their invitations with 75 points and then they've been granted visas and they have no Idea of accounting or work experience! That's really sad and unfair but, this is the sad truth!


----------



## Millenia

Millenia said:


> A lot of people a bringing fake overseas experience. I know few people who brought 8+ years of fake experience! Cpa is giving the skilled employment very easily. It does not require a lot of documentation. The reference letter from the employer it's more than enough. Moreover, it's easy to make fake documentation overseas to show experience; Payslip, contracts, tax returns and so on. The department of Immigration can't really prove that this is fake eperience. I know few individuals who received their invitations with 75 points and then they've been granted visas and they have no Idea of accounting or work experience! That's really sad and unfair but, this is the sad truth!


They are not very stressed about spending hips of money on PY, NAATI, or further studies.


----------



## kalyan1503

Current round that ended in Sept 2017 cutoff was 75 points for 2211. May take another 2-3 months to start inviting 65 points. It is a long wait for all.


----------



## sumitsagar

you are gravely mistaken mate, last round cutoff for 2211 - 85 points for Accountants and 75 for Accountants. No chance for 70 for 189.


kalyan1503 said:


> Current round that ended in Sept 2017 cutoff was 75 points for 2211. May take another 2-3 months to start inviting 65 points. It is a long wait for all.


----------



## quantum07

kalyan1503 said:


> current round that ended in sept 2017 cutoff was 75 points for 2211. May take another 2-3 months to start inviting 65 points. It is a long wait for all.


hahahahahahahahahahaha and than 60 will also get invited. Dude, where were you all this years?


----------



## Millenia

kalyan1503 said:


> Current round that ended in Sept 2017 cutoff was 75 points for 2211. May take another 2-3 months to start inviting 65 points. It is a long wait for all.


2-3 rounds for 65???Are you for real mate??Who knows if 70's are gonna start being invited by January or February(


----------



## Abercrombie

Honestly asking. What do you think the fate for 70 pointers who submitted EOI about a year ago?


----------



## Foundinsydney

I am 75 pointer in Sydney waiting for an invite forever. 
I have Oz qualification and Oz work ex.


----------



## sumitsagar

cant say anything especially with all the recent muck around by these revolutionary minds. 

There could still be chance for some of us 70 pointers if the fanatical fake eoi lodgers take a chill pill for now and let the system run as normal. 



Abercrombie said:


> Honestly asking. What do you think the fate for 70 pointers who submitted EOI about a year ago?


----------



## Rab nawaz

Even with superior English who says on 485 visa you will get a job easily onshore students are struggling for irrelavant jobs and here someone is telling me experience points are too easy and still it will take 1 whole year 52 weeks to add those 5 points so an onshore student will have 75 points after atleast 1.2 year. The way dibp is claiming 75 points is completely insane and completely fake and this 4785 is the biggest lie since GSM was started.


----------



## sumitsagar

Its depressing to see how even 75 pointers are now uncertain when they will get an invite.



Foundinsydney said:


> I am 75 pointer in Sydney waiting for an invite forever.
> I have Oz qualification and Oz work ex.


----------



## jassu2

Rab nawaz said:


> Someone can even explain to me from where these 75 are coming when being a resident in the heart of sydney with massive social gathering there is only 1 75 pointer around me and that fellow spent atleast 1.5 year yo pass Naati exam after failing twice. I dont think so even there are orignal 70s in the market and i strongly believe this poker selecet is fully rigged.



i got 80.. but unfortunately gonna drop down to 75.. for the 1st time in life i hate my bday. wish it was 3 days earlier...


----------



## NGN2017

jassu2 said:


> i got 80.. but unfortunately gonna drop down to 75.. for the 1st time in life i hate my bday. wish it was 3 days earlier...


A few share your feeling bro..
Looks like I will join your boat soon.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

sumitsagar said:


> Its depressing to see how even 75 pointers are now uncertain when they will get an invite.


If they close all the loopholes and bugs, I guess its gonna go down fairly quickly, but its a big if ...


----------



## Rab nawaz

jassu2 said:


> i got 80.. but unfortunately gonna drop down to 75.. for the 1st time in life i hate my bday. wish it was 3 days earlier...


Points collection is such a tough deal many of us had paid 3-5 years hard earned income in these exams still many of us are going to be out of the game. Offshore candidates were always excited to land in the country without knowing they have changed international students into inernational slaves. I myself had attempted PTE atleast 13 times having 78 in reading with 90 in others and now i cant pay even a single dollar to this fake system.


----------



## jassu2

Rab nawaz said:


> Points collection is such a tough deal many of us had paid 3-5 years hard earned income in these exams still many of us are going to be out of the game. Offshore candidates were always excited to land in the country without knowing they have changed international students into inernational slaves. I myself had attempted PTE atleast 13 times having 78 in reading with 90 in others and now i cant pay even a single dollar to this fake system.


Oh man.. tat would have sucked.. yes i had to go thru 2 CPA subjects.. which was quite annoying.. but then i guess the system doesnt allow you to complain..


----------



## sumitsagar

Honestly you'll still be alright with 75 once system starts running normally. 


jassu2 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone can even explain to me from where these 75 are coming when being a resident in the heart of sydney with massive social gathering there is only 1 75 pointer around me and that fellow spent atleast 1.5 year yo pass Naati exam after failing twice. I dont think so even there are orignal 70s in the market and i strongly believe this poker selecet is fully rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 80.. but unfortunately gonna drop down to 75.. for the 1st time in life i hate my bday. wish it was 3 days earlier...
Click to expand...


----------



## magnet_larry

its official. its another day.  no announcement. no nothing


----------



## Abercrombie

So people with 70 should still keep hope? Given the system works normally.


----------



## magnet_larry

Abercrombie said:


> So people with 70 should still keep hope? Given the system works normally.


if they close all the loopholes and bugs, i think so. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jassu2

NGN2017 said:


> A few share your feeling bro..
> Looks like I will join your boat soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I guess immigration is one of those few places that make you hate your own bdays.. lol

i was so sure i am gonna get an invite.. didnt expect something like this to happen..


----------



## Millenia

jassu2 said:


> Oh man.. tat would have sucked.. yes i had to go thru 2 CPA subjects.. which was quite annoying.. but then i guess the system doesnt allow you to complain..


With one Master of Accounting back home and Master of Business Administration in Australia, I had to go thru 3 CPA exam (I don't know why 3, because everyone else had 2 only((((). It was a nightmare these exams, I thought I will never finish them..(((


----------



## deepalivg

Hello,
I got a negative assessment from CPA mentioning 2 subjects to complete - Business Finance and FAR. However when I enrolled for CPA Business Finance, I saw their syllabus and realised that I have already covered topics in my earlier studies.
Can I appeal my assessment in such case and ask them to recheck for Business Finance?
What are the chances of getting positive outcome?


----------



## magnet_larry

Apparently, some in the Chinese speaking community are praising that person responsible for all this and likening him to Robin Hood. Some others feel the targeting of accountants unfair and think how to return this "favour" to other occupations as well.....


----------



## azerty

magnet_larry said:


> Apparently, some in the Chinese speaking community are praising that person responsible for all this and likening him to Robin Hood. Some others feel the targeting of accountants unfair and think how to return this "favour" to other occupations as well.....


That's why the situation is serious if DIBP doesn't seriously look into it quickly.
Once non-prorata occupations get targeted, the system falls apart for everyone, including pro-rata occupations. Prorata occupations have a limit to how many they can send per round. Nons don't


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Points collection is such a tough deal many of us had paid 3-5 years hard earned income in these exams still many of us are going to be out of the game. Offshore candidates were always excited to land in the country without knowing they have changed international students into inernational slaves. I myself had attempted PTE atleast 13 times having 78 in reading with 90 in others and now i cant pay even a single dollar to this fake system.



Rab Nawaz may I ask what did you get in PTE since I would be taking it this december. Secondly from your own experience, what is the situation for those accounting graduates who are studying from a regional university and can get State Sponsorship. Do they have a chance with 70 points with 190 TAS or NT


----------



## magnet_larry

azerty said:


> That's why the situation is serious if DIBP doesn't seriously look into it quickly.
> Once non-prorata occupations get targeted, the system falls apart for everyone, including pro-rata occupations. Prorata occupations have a limit to how many they can send per round. Nons don't


Exactly, I hope somehow someone from DIBP is also reading our posts here ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kinger

Hi
Is there any benefit to file another EOI to be invited from NSW under 190 subclass with specially mention as a interest in NSW??
I have already filed an EOI with nomination filled with 'ANY STATE' .

Comments will be appreciated.


----------



## bergkamp17

magnet_larry said:


> Apparently, some in the Chinese speaking community are praising that person responsible for all this and likening him to Robin Hood. Some others feel the targeting of accountants unfair and think how to return this "favour" to other occupations as well.....


I think it is essential to report that person who is responsible for all this. Are there any Chinese online discussion forums where we can see what monkey business is going on?


----------



## magnet_larry

bergkamp17 said:


> I think it is essential to report that person who is responsible for all this. Are there any Chinese online discussion forums where we can see what monkey business is going on?


those among the Chinese groups are not the ones who started it. The ones who first contemplated this idea are among us on this very forum. The ones who have extended their praise to that person think his goal is good. What that person or those people behind it all have done may not win the recognition of all. Yet, we must not forget to ask why. Why did they do it? And its like many problems in life. What they have done is only a symptom, not the cause. 

The one who has the ultimate control of the whole situation is none other but DIBP. The long story begins with some migration agents creating fake EOIs to fool their clients in order to boost their revenue, wasting a lot of quotas and hurting all visa applicants in the process. As a result, people started doing all sorts of things to bump up their points to try to secure a spot. And the migration agents once again exploit their clients by offering them English tutoring classes or even speed dating sessions, milking and turning their clients into cash cows. And what is next??? Those migration agents create even more EOIs. A vicious circle begins.

Naturally, before long, people have started realising how they have been taken advantage of and made complaints to DIBP. The response??? You guess it. Nothing. DIBP doesnt care. DIBP connives at this shady practice for years. 

Of course, it is up for a debate as to whether creating 239 phantom EOIs with 85 points to force DIBP to take action is the best way to solve the problem once and for all. And it has resulted in many casualties, myself included. 

However, we shouldn’t overlook the fact that the root of the problem does not rest on those behind the recent episode but on the industry. And because DIBP has the ultimate control, plus they have been aware of the problem for ages, DIBP perhaps should bear the ultimate responsibility. 

And back to your suggestion as to report those behind it all, my friend, I'm afraid DIBP has already known them for a long, long time.



Ku_ said:


> there was this guy on this forum who had this weird idea of flooding the DIBP system with 90 pointers to highlight their faulty system.. and wanted others to join him..dont remember his name





BaazzZ said:


> not at all, we will have to write to DIBP. Guys we should all send bulk emails to immigration about the scam of people submitting fake EOIs from overseas (Some immigration agents in India/Pak/Bangladesh/China etc.. submit fake EOI with high scores as no proof is required to get invites and fool their clients showing those invitation to earn huge sums). We should all get together and make a format of that email and send it to immigration so that they find a way to fix this issue. This is causing a tremendous loss to genuine point scorers like us. Please comment if any one of you has any other point of view.
> 
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:





Gurlovekambo said:


> DIBP is well aware of this issue but don't care to fix it and why would they??..


----------



## quantum07

IF PEOPLE BELIEVE ANYTHING IS GOING TO CHANGE THAN LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING NO COMPANY WOULD MAKE THEIR LOSS AND THINK OF THEIR CUSTOMERS FIRST. CUSTOMER IS A GOD IS A MYTH AND DIBP HAS PROVED THAT TIME AND AGAIN.

COMING BACK TO THE SKILL REJECT SYSTEM, THE HARSH REALITY IS THAT THEY WILL CONTINUE THE SYSTEM AS IT IS AND THINGS WILL GET BACK TO NORMAL AND STUDENTS IN AUSTRALIA WILL DISH OUT 1000s of DOLLARS AND NO ONE WILL GIVE A F... 

SORRY BUT THIS IS THE HARSH TRUTH ONE SHOULD ACCEPT AND IF THEY WANT PR SCORE 75 AND ABOVE POINTS


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> IF PEOPLE BELIEVE ANYTHING IS GOING TO CHANGE THAN LET ME TELL YOU ONE THING NO COMPANY WOULD MAKE THEIR LOSS AND THINK OF THEIR CUSTOMERS FIRST. CUSTOMER IS A GOD IS A MYTH AND DIBP HAS PROVED THAT TIME AND AGAIN.
> 
> COMING BACK TO THE SKILL REJECT SYSTEM, THE HARSH REALITY IS THAT THEY WILL CONTINUE THE SYSTEM AS IT IS AND THINGS WILL GET BACK TO NORMAL AND STUDENTS IN AUSTRALIA WILL DISH OUT 1000s of DOLLARS AND NO ONE WILL GIVE A F...
> 
> SORRY BUT THIS IS THE HARSH TRUTH ONE SHOULD ACCEPT AND IF THEY WANT PR SCORE 75 AND ABOVE POINTS


In my own community 99.99% friends are ready for another study visa and you know very well it will be like 7 days job for absolutely zero dollar in pocket and on the top of that they wont give you another visa if you will choose lower or cheaper degree or diploma so all in all one has to choose another master level degree or PHD if you wanna stay in the country. In real terms there is no skill shortage in Australia and this system is desighned to rip off dumb international students.


----------



## bergkamp17

Rab nawaz said:


> In my own community 99.99% friends are ready for another study visa and you know very well it will be like 7 days job for absolutely zero dollar in pocket and on the top of that they wont give you another visa if you will choose lower or cheaper degree or diploma so all in all one has to choose another master level degree or PHD if you wanna stay in the country. In real terms there is no skill shortage in Australia and this system is desighned to rip off dumb international students.


I feel that attaining proficient english + bachelor degree should be enough to get PR like what happened few years back. However, the required points kept on increasing because of the introduction of PTE in 2014. I don't really have a problem with that since more competition in the English testing market is better for consumers.

Now they require people to waste time and money to study useless stuff like PY and NAATI which are not relevant to their careers. PY might be useful but is definitely a rip off to earn more revenue from cash cows. PY students have to pay money to do internships and are susceptible to exploitation. NAATI is just there to scam dumb international students. How can they be a non profit company when the examination fees are so expensive? 

It is very obvious that PY and NATTI are there to rip off dumb international students. You just need to visit George St in Sydney CBD to see the insane amount of dodgy schools offering PY and NATTI courses. Some even offer free air tickets if you enrol in PY and natti courses with them.


----------



## kinger

Hi
Someone pls reply to my question.

Is there any benefit to file another EOI to be invited from NSW under 190 subclass with specially mention as a interest in NSW??
I have already filed an EOI with nomination filled with 'ANY STATE' .

Comments will be appreciated.


----------



## jassu2

magnet_larry said:


> those among the Chinese groups are not the ones who started it. The ones who first contemplated this idea are among us on this very forum. The ones who have extended their praise to that person think his goal is good. What that person or those people behind it all have done may not win the recognition of all. Yet, we must not forget to ask why. Why did they do it? And its like many problems in life. What they have done is only a symptom, not the cause.
> 
> The one who has the ultimate control of the whole situation is none other but DIBP. The long story begins with some migration agents creating fake EOIs to fool their clients in order to boost their revenue, wasting a lot of quotas and hurting all visa applicants in the process. As a result, people started doing all sorts of things to bump up their points to try to secure a spot. And the migration agents once again exploit their clients by offering them English tutoring classes or even speed dating sessions, milking and turning their clients into cash cows. And what is next??? Those migration agents create even more EOIs. A vicious circle begins.
> 
> Naturally, before long, people have started realising how they have been taken advantage of and made complaints to DIBP. The response??? You guess it. Nothing. DIBP doesnt care. DIBP connives at this shady practice for years.
> 
> Of course, it is up for a debate as to whether creating 239 phantom EOIs with 85 points to force DIBP to take action is the best way to solve the problem once and for all. And it has resulted in many casualties, myself included.
> 
> However, we shouldn’t overlook the fact that the root of the problem does not rest on those behind the recent episode but on the industry. And because DIBP has the ultimate control, plus they have been aware of the problem for ages, DIBP perhaps should bear the ultimate responsibility.
> 
> And back to your suggestion as to report those behind it all, my friend, I'm afraid DIBP has already known them for a long, long time.


Well said buddy.. unfortunately I dont see how such a dumb move would help solve things when DIBP is more aware abt the situation then we are.. offcourse this might have caught their attention, but lets be frank nothing moves in bureaucracy.. They are better off worrying abt the border, illegal immigrants, refuges etcc.... than few hundred accountants...


----------



## Rab nawaz

bergkamp17 said:


> I feel that attaining proficient english + bachelor degree should be enough to get PR like what happened few years back. However, the required points kept on increasing because of the introduction of PTE in 2014. I don't really have a problem with that since more competition in the English testing market is better for consumers.
> 
> Now they require people to waste time and money to study useless stuff like PY and NAATI which are not relevant to their careers. PY might be useful but is definitely a rip off to earn more revenue from cash cows. PY students have to pay money to do internships and are susceptible to exploitation. NAATI is just there to scam dumb international students. How can they be a non profit company when the examination fees are so expensive?
> 
> It is very obvious that PY and NATTI are there to rip off dumb international students. You just need to visit George St in Sydney CBD to see the insane amount of dodgy schools offering PY and NATTI courses. Some even offer free air tickets if you enrol in PY and natti courses with them.


Those agents/school are making millions of dollars and taking full advantage of the situation and in return more and more lolypops were distributed, lets take an example 2 months before i was sitting with an agent in york street and he was telling me dude the points will come down to 70 and all of the 70s will be invited and i was like man are you serious then i just gave him a page and a pen so he can explain to me explain how these cut offs works and believe me that dumb chicken was looking at my face and he got absolutely no idea what the hell is going on with skillselect and he was also completely clueless how the points, backlogs and cut offs works. On the same day 2 of my known friends get enroll in py class via same agent and he got his percentage on the same day.


----------



## nomaduser

Hey guys 

Have you seen this report by DIBP? They're planning to reform the EOI process.

Expressions of interest invited for Immigration Reform ? Global Digital Platform - The Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection Service Newsroom


----------



## dannybne

nomaduser said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Have you seen this report by DIBP? They're planning to reform the EOI process.
> 
> Expressions of interest invited for Immigration Reform ? Global Digital Platform - The Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection Service Newsroom


In this post, DIBP seems to be inviting EOI from industry partners regarding enhancement of their global visa delivery system. Nothing to do with the reform of current SkillSelect system.


----------



## lauralau88

What if the fake 85 keeps going for every invite after? We never gonna be invited then.......


----------



## sidcannon

lauralau88 said:


> What if the fake 85 keeps going for every invite after? We never gonna be invited then.......


The next round is just a few days away. Let's wait rather than speculate. No point anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

jassu2 said:


> Well said buddy.. unfortunately I dont see how such a dumb move would help solve things when DIBP is more aware abt the situation then we are.. offcourse this might have caught their attention, but lets be frank nothing moves in bureaucracy.. They are better off worrying abt the border, illegal immigrants, refuges etcc.... than few hundred accountants...


I would not say that they are too worried about illegal immigrants. One of my friends reported at least 3 cases of illegal immigrants who are here for 2-8 years making money, not paying taxes, and guess what?! Nothing happened!, They are still here and some of them got married and received their PR already. So, as you can see, they are not too worried about anything!((((((((But we as international students should be worried not to be sacked off this country.((((


----------



## magnet_larry

Maybe I am a bit paranoid. I still want to put it out here first. 

Some have suggested DIBP to begin charging a fee at the moment of submitting an EOI. It just came to me. This may still not do the trick. Yes, it may stop people from initiating any act of civil disobedience like in the recent drama. It does not completely cure the original cause: migration agents. Those migration agents may still submit fake EOIs and spread the cost of doing so among their clients. 

I am not saying that we should not charge a fee upfront. It feels like there must be multiple measures and safeguards to completely eradicate this bug. Charging a fee upfront should only be one of them.

Of course, all of this is based on the assumption that DIBP is willing to take action. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## blackrider89

magnet_larry said:


> Maybe I am a bit paranoid. I still want to put it out here first.
> 
> Some have suggested DIBP to begin charging a fee at the moment of submitting an EOI. It just came to me. This may still not do the trick. Yes, it may stop people from initiating any act of civil disobedience like in the recent drama. It does not completely cure the original cause: migration agents. Those migration agents may still submit fake EOIs and spread the cost of doing so among their clients.
> 
> I am not saying that we should not charge a fee upfront. It feels like there must be multiple measures and safeguards to completely eradicate this bug. Charging a fee upfront should only be one of them.
> 
> Of course, all of this is based on the assumption that DIBP is willing to take action. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


We migration agents find this very offensive.


----------



## sidcannon

I think he's referring to the ones abroad who dupe unsuspecting local clients 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

blackrider89 said:


> We migration agents find this very offensive.


I am sorry that my words have offended you and other migration agents who abide by the code of ethics faithfully and conduct your business professionally. I may have generalised the whole profession of migration agents with a just few culprits. My apologies!

Yet, there are migration agents out there who engage in these shady practices, hurting genuine visa applicants and tarnishing the reputation of the profession of migration agents. 

And as a professional migration agent, you have the expertise that we dont. Perhaps you can joint us in this fight against fake EOIs. Maybe you can share some thoughts here. What measures should DIBP take to safeguard the EOIs system? Thank you. 
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:




BaazzZ said:


> not at all, we will have to write to DIBP. Guys we should all send bulk emails to immigration about the scam of people submitting fake EOIs from overseas (Some immigration agents in India/Pak/Bangladesh/China etc.. submit fake EOI with high scores as no proof is required to get invites and fool their clients showing those invitation to earn huge sums). We should all get together and make a format of that email and send it to immigration so that they find a way to fix this issue. This is causing a tremendous loss to genuine point scorers like us. Please comment if any one of you has any other point of view.
> 
> Thanks:fingerscrossed:


----------



## quantum07

magnet_larry said:


> I am sorry that my words have offended you and other migration agents who abide by the code of ethics faithfully and conduct your business professionally. I may have generalised the whole profession of migration agents with a just few culprits. My apologies!
> 
> Yet, there are migration agents out there who engage in these shady practices, hurting genuine visa applicants and tarnishing the reputation of the profession of migration agents.
> 
> And as a professional migration agent, you have the expertise that we dont. Perhaps you can joint us in this fight against fake EOIs. Maybe you can share some thoughts here. What measures should DIBP take to safeguard the EOIs system? Thank you.
> :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


You don't owe an apology to anyone, those who are not engaging is shoddy practices will not get offended, as simple as that.

There are 100's of agents who are duping their customers and also give dodgy advice's, asking them to submit fake experience and what not

BLACKRIDER is not one of them, I can vouch for that, he helped me without even knowing me and that too online.


----------



## bergkamp17

Rab nawaz said:


> Those agents/school are making millions of dollars and taking full advantage of the situation and in return more and more lolypops were distributed, lets take an example 2 months before i was sitting with an agent in york street and he was telling me dude the points will come down to 70 and all of the 70s will be invited and i was like man are you serious then i just gave him a page and a pen so he can explain to me explain how these cut offs works and believe me that dumb chicken was looking at my face and he got absolutely no idea what the hell is going on with skillselect and he was also completely clueless how the points, backlogs and cut offs works. On the same day 2 of my known friends get enroll in py class via same agent and he got his percentage on the same day.


I know some Chinese migration agencies in Sydney also provide natti and py courses which may give rise to conflict of interest. They will offer discounts for 189/190/485 visa application if you take natti/py courses with them. I despise these agencies.

I suspect these scumbag agents/schools are colloborating with dibp to increase the required points so that everyone has to do py and natti. Why should we waste so much time and effort to do these BS when applicants only needed proficient english+ relevant degree to get PR 4-5 years back?


----------



## magnet_larry

bergkamp17 said:


> I know some Chinese migration agencies in Sydney also provide natti and py courses which may give rise to conflict of interest. They will offer discounts for 189/190/485 visa application if you take natti/py courses with them. I despise these agencies.
> 
> I suspect these scumbag agents/schools are colloborating with dibp to increase the required points so that everyone has to do py and natti. Why should we waste so much time and effort to do these BS when applicants only needed proficient english+ relevant degree to get PR 4-5 years back?


Agree, I also feel that DIBP is somehow in collaboration with the industry. Look at the result for the quota ceiling for each invitation round since the start of this financial year. The non-pro rata occupations are also headed to take naati and pte to bump up their points because of the ceiling. The era of 60 points for non-pro rata applicants seems very likely to be gone. Had not DIBP kept the ceiling for each round this low, those non-pro ratas should have got their invites for ages.


----------



## jassu2

well.. if they start charging a fees.. atleast a lone applicant who has nothing to lose.. will not pull off this kinda move.. he would have a lot of lose.. 

we cant help immigrants and the clients who follow them blindly with regards to the points they have..


----------



## magnet_larry

jassu2 said:


> well.. if they start charging a fees.. atleast a lone applicant who has nothing to lose.. will not pull off this kinda move.. he would have a lot of lose..
> 
> we cant help immigrants and the clients who follow them blindly with regards to the points they have..


Charging a fee can prevent a one time incident, but more measures are also needed to prevent a constant stream of very realistic-looking fake EOIs from being created by unethical migration agents. These agents can and will shift the cost of making fake EOIs to their clients. And I would argue that these fake EOIs are more toxic and insidious than the recent ones.

Some more measures will need to be put in place in addition to charging a fee. Otherwise, we may lose out on this very important opportunity to completely fix the problem, both short term and in the long run.


----------



## Sd1982

Millenia said:


> I would not say that they are too worried about illegal immigrants. One of my friends reported at least 3 cases of illegal immigrants who are here for 2-8 years making money, not paying taxes, and guess what?! Nothing happened!, They are still here and some of them got married and received their PR already. So, as you can see, they are not too worried about anything!((((((((But we as international students should be worried not to be sacked off this country.((((


Do you have any stats & numbers of these illegal/fake "foreign" experience/fake EOI submitters? 

I'm a little curious to see how facts stack up against claims by people here that genuine applicants are somehow deceiving the system by submitting fake experience.


----------



## magnet_larry

Hi all,

I just want to get your thoughts on this. In addition to charging a fee, how plausible is it to create an automatic cross check system with all the assessment bodies? Will that be enough to prevent fake EOIs while still administratively efficient enough?

Can DIBP set up an internal system which only the assessment bodies have access? And then every time when an assessment body issues an assessment result, the assessment body should also transfer those data (the assessment result reference number, the occupation code, the applicant's name and birthday) into that DIBP system. That way, because the assessment body should have run through a basic check of the applicant personal data as well as his/her English score and other qualifications, we can pretty much sure that this applicant is a genuine, living person instead of phantoms.

At the same time, each assessment reference number under each occupation code can only be used to submit one single EOI, and no assessment can be renewed until fully expired.

How does it sound?


----------



## 65Points!

It is my very strong suggestion to not put in more of these suspect EoIs, and if the Chinese are discussing this, then that forum needs to be reported to the DIBP, and they be made aware that such things are being contemplated, also people there be discouraged from doing such things.

Believe me you, DIBP gives a <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Comment, see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* about these invites going a waste and these will never ever be reissued, nor will the DIBP ever accept there is a fault with the whole EoI system, because the moment they do, they expose themselves to litigations coming their way in thousands. Even if the whole skill-select goes for a toss this financial year with all pro-rata occupations, the DIBP and the government wont bat an eyelid, especially when the commonwealth government and state governments are not as interested in migrants anyway.

Even if the cut-off stays at 100 if thats possible with 1000s of fake EoIs nothing much will be done, only some cosmetic touch-ups here and there and it is only sensible to stop this stupidity for your own good!


----------



## magnet_larry

65Points! said:


> It is my very strong suggestion to not put in more of these suspect EoIs, and if the Chinese are discussing this, then that forum needs to be reported to the DIBP, and they be made aware that such things are being contemplated, also people there be discouraged from doing such things.
> 
> Believe me you, DIBP gives a <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate Comment, see http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator* about these invites going a waste and these will never ever be reissued, nor will the DIBP ever accept there is a fault with the whole EoI system, because the moment they do, they expose themselves to litigations coming their way in thousands. Even if the whole skill-select goes for a toss this financial year with all pro-rata occupations, the DIBP and the government wont bat an eyelid, especially when the commonwealth government and state governments are not as interested in migrants anyway.
> 
> Even if the cut-off stays at 100 if thats possible with 1000s of fake EoIs nothing much will be done, only some cosmetic touch-ups here and there and it is only sensible to stop this stupidity for your own good!


If DIBP could not care less even in the event of having a thousand fake 100-point EOIs, why would they be interested if anyone is now thinking about dumping in another pile of fake EOIs? DIBP would be just as indifferent. Reporting anyone would be just as useless then. Plus, the first person who started contemplating this idea on this forum did not have anyone to follow. Now, pretty much, everyone, regardless of race or national origin, everyone who is applying for 189 or 190 knows how to exhaust the system because it already happened once, and everyone has an example to mimic if they would like to do so. 

The only way to stop people or unethical migration agents from creating more fake EOIs is for DIBP to overhaul the system with sound measures and safeguards. Perhaps we can all try to come up with some possible changes, the best that we can, and then suggest them to DIBP. They may not accept our suggestions in the end, but at least we have tried. Maybe you can critique the suggestion below?

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just want to get your thoughts on this. In addition to charging a fee, how plausible is it to create an automatic cross check system with all the assessment bodies? Will that be enough to prevent fake EOIs while still administratively efficient enough?
> 
> Can DIBP set up an internal system which only the assessment bodies have access? And then every time when an assessment body issues an assessment result, the assessment body should also transfer those data (the assessment result reference number, the occupation code, the applicant's name and birthday) into that DIBP system. That way, because the assessment body should have run through a basic check of the applicant personal data as well as his/her English score and other qualifications, we can pretty much sure that this applicant is a genuine, living person instead of phantoms.
> 
> At the same time, each assessment reference number under each occupation code can only be used to submit one single EOI, and no assessment can be renewed until fully expired.
> 
> How does it sound?


----------



## handyjohn

There should be an approval system for EOI lodgement. Everyone who lodge EOi it must be cross checked from assessment authority for its validity and then it should be approved to stay in queue. And Second and most important step to tackle multiple invitations is very simple. DIBP should put a single line in visa application that this visa application will be invalid if applicant has any active submitted EOIs other than which is used for that visa application. 
By these simple two steps, fake Eoi as well as multiple invitations issue can be resolved forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

handyjohn said:


> There should be an approval system for EOI lodgement. Everyone who lodge EOi it must be cross checked from assessment authority for its validity and then it should be approved to stay in queue. And Second and most important step to tackle multiple invitations is very simple. DIBP should put a single line in visa application that this visa application will be invalid if applicant has any active submitted EOIs other than which is used for that visa application.
> By these simple two steps, fake Eoi as well as multiple invitations issue can be resolved forever.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is good.  Cancelling any visa application when there are other active EOIs. Still, there may be quite a few people opposing this for being a bit too harsh. What if we modify it a bit and say that DIBP should put on hold of a visa application when there are other active EOIs?


----------



## sumitsagar

The solutions are endless and easy to implement. There are many methods of identity verification which are already being used by other governmental departments. 

1. Identity verification at eoi lodgement stage can be implemented. There is already a national online system that allows organisations to compare a customer's identifying information with a government record. For example : When you activate your phone sim online by giving your licence details etc. Although it will be tricky to implement this for offshore individuals.

2. Implement Statutory declaration at EOI stage. Statutory declaration may be made before a person on the list of authorised witnesses in the Statutory Declarations regulations. No manual verification needed by department, only a document upload facility during lodgement stage and problem solved. 

3. EOI lodgement to be done through migration agents with their endorsement where they check your identity beforehand. Or through migration agents portal if there is such a thing.


----------



## deepalivg

Hi all,
I have a question: can we submit below 3 EOIs together for General Accountant?
1. Under 189 which is open
2. Under 190 for South Australia
3. Under 489 (Family relation) for ACT where General Accountant is closed occupation
My MARA agent says that we will have to withdraw 489 if we want to lodge under 190
Also what are the chances of getting invite under 489 in ACT where General Accountant is closed occupation?


----------



## lauralau88

I still dont understand why people bother to creat the fake EOI? For what purposes?
fake 85 EOI will only defer the whole invitation.


----------



## sandeepamin7897

Hi Everyone, 

I have got a total of 75points and lodged my EOI of 13th September 2017. With all the chaos going around the fake eoi`s for ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant, Seems like its a lost cause to expect an invite.




_________________________________________________________________________
ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points (PTE-A with L 83, R 90, S 90, W 83)
Non-Aussie Degree: 15 points (ACCA positive assessment received)
Foreign Work Experience: 10 points (Positive Assessment received)
Total : 75 points
DOE: 13 Sept 2017


----------



## st_141

I'm on the same situation with same 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 lodged on 21st September and no updates yet. Hope there is a turn around on 4th October with invites going back to 75 or else no hope for 75 pointers.


----------



## asadkhalid

sandeepamin7897 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have got a total of 75points and lodged my EOI of 13th September 2017. With all the chaos going around the fake eoi`s for ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant, Seems like its a lost cause to expect an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant
> Age: 30 points
> English: 20 points (PTE-A with L 83, R 90, S 90, W 83)
> Non-Aussie Degree: 15 points (ACCA positive assessment received)
> Foreign Work Experience: 10 points (Positive Assessment received)
> Total : 75 points
> DOE: 13 Sept 2017


Hi Sandeep, Just a quick question. For your work experience, did they consider only post ACCA membership date work experience?

Bdw, you should receive an invite very soon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepamin7897

asadkhalid said:


> Hi Sandeep, Just a quick question. For your work experience, did they consider only post ACCA membership date work experience?
> 
> Bdw, you should receive an invite very soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


No, They have considered my experience before the membership date as well.

Thanks for the encouraging words on the invite. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## kirk1031

deepalivg said:


> Hi all,
> I have a question: can we submit below 3 EOIs together for General Accountant?
> 1. Under 189 which is open
> 2. Under 190 for South Australia
> 3. Under 489 (Family relation) for ACT where General Accountant is closed occupation
> My MARA agent says that we will have to withdraw 489 if we want to lodge under 190
> Also what are the chances of getting invite under 489 in ACT where General Accountant is closed occupation?


I recommend you to lodge three different EOIs


----------



## asadkhalid

sandeepamin7897 said:


> No, They have considered my experience before the membership date as well.
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words on the invite. Just have to wait and see.


Could we have a private chat? Since I'm in a dilemma!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

asadkhalid said:


> Hi Sandeep, Just a quick question. For your work experience, did they consider only post ACCA membership date work experience?
> 
> Bdw, you should receive an invite very soon.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


They will recognize your skilled employment from the date you acquire a comparable bachelor degree. if your ACCA is your first degree, they will recognize it only from that date.


----------



## asadkhalid

Mir0 said:


> They will recognize your skilled employment from the date you acquire a comparable bachelor degree. if your ACCA is your first degree, they will recognize it only from that date.


Yes, thats the first thing i did. And hence they allowed only post membership. However, the examination ended 3 years before my membership date. I'm losing those 3 years of experience. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandeepamin7897

Mir0 said:


> They will recognize your skilled employment from the date you acquire a comparable bachelor degree. if your ACCA is your first degree, they will recognize it only from that date.


Yes, Miro0 is right. 

I have a bachelor`s degree and only after that i started working and studying for my ACCA. 

I got both my qualifications assessed.


----------



## sandeepamin7897

asadkhalid said:


> Could we have a private chat? Since I'm in a dilemma!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Really dont know how to go about having a private chat.


----------



## asadkhalid

sandeepamin7897 said:


> Really dont know how to go about having a private chat.


Thanks! Yeah, it makes sense since you had a bachelors. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

asadkhalid said:


> Yes, thats the first thing i did. And hence they allowed only post membership. However, the examination ended 3 years before my membership date. I'm losing those 3 years of experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Can you quote what they have mentioned in your assessment letter?


----------



## st_141

Your Experience after bachelors will count and anything before that even an intership of CA is invalid. Though I'm an MBA from Latrobe University, Melbourne, CPA assessed my employment after post graduation and got a positive outcome on that. So, count your experience after your graduation and get it assessed by any relevant authority. I would recommend CPA as they are quick and less expensive. Moreover, the employment outcome states that the point awarded will be strictly under DIBP discretion so lets see how DIBP evaluates them although you have a positive assessment from CPA.


----------



## Faraz365

Hello All,
Which states are open for 489 visa. I have 75 points for 489.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi everyone

October 4 round is days few days now? Any guesses for accountants?
I think it will be 80 or 85 as there will be a backlog of 80 pointer and few fake EOI,s from 15th sep to 20th sep?


----------



## Welshtone

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> October 4 round is days few days now? Any guesses for accountants?
> I think it will be 80 or 85 as there will be a backlog of 80 pointer and few fake EOI,s from 15th sep to 20th sep?


I think there may be no invites until they sort it out

Tony


----------



## kunalbatra46

Welshtone said:


> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> October 4 round is days few days now? Any guesses for accountants?
> I think it will be 80 or 85 as there will be a backlog of 80 pointer and few fake EOI,s from 15th sep to 20th sep?
> 
> 
> 
> I think there may be no invites until they sort it out
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


I realy hope that they sort something out and
The cut off comes back to 75.


----------



## Mir0

Faraz365 said:


> Hello All,
> Which states are open for 489 visa. I have 75 points for 489.



Are you on or off shore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

If there is a round in this week in that case Australia Skilled migration, skilled select and accounting graduates all of them rest in peace.


----------



## sumitsagar

fake eoi lodgers right now.


----------



## Lyonpark

So true Sumitsagar.
My EOI was updated with 75 points early September, and I was expecting an invite last round. 
I hope there's a miracle in the upcoming round. Fingers crossed.


----------



## asadkhalid

Lyonpark said:


> So true Sumitsagar.
> My EOI was updated with 75 points early September, and I was expecting an invite last round.
> I hope there's a miracle in the upcoming round. Fingers crossed.


I still believe 75 pointers are safe for the year. They will definitely get an invite very soon. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## lauralau88

The delay will pile up 80....
And 75 may not be able get invited....
Losing hope now... My age will soon pass and my points will drop....


----------



## Rab nawaz

There shoudnt be any round untill and unless they will fix the whole system otherwise a faulty engine wont take you long. Couple of days were added in previous backlog for 75s-80s but still if the system will be fixed and fair believe me we all have chance but with minor changes and some fake lolypops soon there will be another blunder any day any time.


----------



## sumitsagar

Big day tomorrow. Tomorrow will decide the future of Accountants.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> There shoudnt be any round untill and unless they will fix the whole system otherwise a faulty engine wont take you long. Couple of days were added in previous backlog for 75s-80s but still if the system will be fixed and fair believe me we all have chance but with minor changes and some fake lolypops soon there will be another blunder any day any time.


I agree with Rab. I just wanted to know that does this affect people who would be applying for 190 visa, states such as Tasmania if you are graduating from there since I am really worried about this. Secondly, I will be taking PTE for the first time. Is it achievable to get 65+


----------



## sumitsagar

If you got over 6 each in ielts. 65+ in pte is Achievable. To check where you stand I suggest you buy a pte mock test.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> If you got over 6 each in ielts. 65+ in pte is Achievable. To check where you stand I suggest you buy a pte mock test.



Got 8.5 in listening and speaking , 7.5 in writing and 6 in reading. This time i am trying general Ielts cos their reading is easier. Plus Pte in december


----------



## sumitsagar

If you do good in reading even 8 each is possible in pte. But I'd say 7 each won't be a problem.


----------



## Mir0

ykhawaja said:


> I agree with Rab. I just wanted to know that does this affect people who would be applying for 190 visa, states such as Tasmania if you are graduating from there since I am really worried about this. Secondly, I will be taking PTE for the first time. Is it achievable to get 65+


Theoretically, 189 Invitation rounds have no effect on 190. Though, It may increase the demand for 190 as a result of losing hope with 189. Nevertheless, with the inherent limitations on each states nomination criteria e.g. for Tasmania, you need to be a state graduate. Such impact doesn't seem to be significant except for NSW as there are no such limitations.

Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja

Mir0 said:


> Theoretically, 189 Invitation rounds have no effect on 190. Though, It may increase the demand for 190 as a result of losing hope with 189. Nevertheless, with the inherent limitations on each states nomination criteria e.g. for Tasmania, you need to be a state graduate. Such impact doesn't seem to be significant except for NSW as there are no such limitations.
> 
> Thanks


So if I am a state graduate from UTAS, that increases my chances.


----------



## Mir0

ykhawaja said:


> So if I am a state graduate from UTAS, that increases my chances.


This should be the only chance, if applicable. Accountants are not on their list. Check their eligibility criteria.


----------



## ykhawaja

International students who graduate in Tasmania are given key advantages:

applicants may select an occupation from the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL) and the occupations listed on the Migration Instrument 2017 (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) 

I guess they are. Thanks though


----------



## Mir0

ykhawaja said:


> International students who graduate in Tasmania are given key advantages:
> 
> applicants may select an occupation from the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL) and the occupations listed on the Migration Instrument 2017 (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities)
> 
> I guess they are. Thanks though


we are not in their TSOL. Though we are on the IMMI list. You have access to this list because you are a Tasmania graduate. Others don't have the same access.
This is a great advantage. Apply now and don't waste any time.


----------



## muz068

Yes, you are right. Although, Tasmania is a good state for nominating its own graduates, there are certain limitations too. It has a limited number of places for state nomination approximately 1000 so even if you meet the criteria you can't be guaranteed nomination. Though, I believe that those who have studied there for two years have significantly higher chances than those who have completed one year study.


----------



## Rab nawaz

muz068 said:


> Yes, you are right. Although, Tasmania is a good state for nominating its own graduates, there are certain limitations too. It has a limited number of places for state nomination approximately 1000 so even if you meet the criteria you can't be guaranteed nomination. Though, I believe that those who have studied there for two years have significantly higher chances than those who have completed one year study.


There is a huge list for being seleced for Tasmania state as well and now time has changed dramatically and all of the states are kicking accountants like a african slave. There is a huge wrong perception in Australia that after getting one year diploma they will invite you for 190. In real age, exp, py, naati, degree duration, institutions, partner points, language proficiency, total stay in the state, total points, and there are dozens of other factors for being selected for tasmanian 190. By following the above criteria top candidates will be selected and the remaining will be simply kicked out.


----------



## muz068

Rab nawaz said:


> There is a huge list for being seleced for Tasmania state as well and now time has changed dramatically and all of the states are kicking accountants like a african slave. There is a huge wrong perception in Australia that after getting one year diploma they will invite you for 190. In real age, exp, py, naati, degree duration, institutions, partner points, language proficiency, total stay in the state, total points, and there are dozens of other factors for being selected for tasmanian 190. By following the above criteria top candidates will be selected and the remaining will be simply kicked out.


This state is highly unpredictable. I will give you all an example - I had a conversation with the department of TAS state representatives via webinar in MAY 2017- I asked them specifically" Do you intend to change 1-year education requirement " And they replied, " We have no plans to change the criteria for graduate stream". Guess what happened in July 2017 - exactly after less than two months- Their requirement of study changed to 2 years for 190 nominations. 

I am not even sure what is going to happen with me when I graduate in November after completing postgraduate diploma. Seems my chances are pretty slim to get nominated


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> There is a huge list for being seleced for Tasmania state as well and now time has changed dramatically and all of the states are kicking accountants like a african slave. There is a huge wrong perception in Australia that after getting one year diploma they will invite you for 190. In real age, exp, py, naati, degree duration, institutions, partner points, language proficiency, total stay in the state, total points, and there are dozens of other factors for being selected for tasmanian 190. By following the above criteria top candidates will be selected and the remaining will be simply kicked out.


Thank you . so factors like studying for 2 years rather than 1 plays a part ? I met with a MARA agent and she told me that if you have been working while styding and studied for 2 years, along with proficient english and working while you are studying makes a difference along with commitment to your state in the statement of purpose.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> Thank you . so factors like studying for 2 years rather than 1 plays a part ? I met with a MARA agent and she told me that if you have been working while styding and studied for 2 years, along with proficient english and working while you are studying makes a difference along with commitment to your state in the statement of purpose.


Get ready for massive competition as you will see in next couple of months dozens of 70s are gonna move in tasmanian state so all of them have 70 points already now they will try their best to meet the criteria of tasmanian state. In my view, accounting graduates in Australia were in hot water nomatter even you have moved to an island with no population at all. Dibp+states have played very smart so from march 2016 to this date very few of real candidates were invited the remaining were moved in ACT, Tasmania, Darwin anD Brisban but unfortunately i can clearly see the way things are getting worse soon all of the states will be same for accountants.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Get ready for massive competition as you will see in next couple of months dozens of 70s are gonna move in tasmanian state so all of them have 70 points already now they will try their best to meet the criteria of tasmanian state. In my view, accounting graduates in Australia were in hot water nomatter even you have moved to an island with no population at all. Dibp+states have played very smart so from march 2016 to this date very few of real candidates were invited the remaining were moved in ACT, Tasmania, Darwin anD Brisban but unfortunately i can clearly see the way things are getting worse soon all of the states will be same for accountants.


I agree with you. A lot of people have moved from Perth, Melbourne to Tasmania, however they wont be eligable for 190 since they only have 1 year left. Tasmania is my only hope.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy

Hey guys. It seems things have been getting worse since I was last online here! Accountants cut off is now 85 :O ??


----------



## whitenoise

...


----------



## kirk1031

DIBP Posted on: 3/10/2017 at 17:00

Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.

https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


----------



## Upbeat

Such a big day tomorrow! My hopes are rising even when I know there are chances of the system failing yet again.
75pointer since Aug 23.


----------



## sumitsagar

That's what we needed to hear. Wow. 


kirk1031 said:


> DIBP Posted on: 3/10/2017 at 17:00
> 
> Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications


----------



## Upbeat

Upbeat said:


> Such a big day tomorrow! My hopes are rising even when I know there are chances of the system failing yet again.
> 75pointer since Aug 23.


Oh, just saw that there's no invites tomorrow!


----------



## lingling

*75 pointers*

Can I pls know how many 75 pointers are still waiting in this blog? So far, I counted only 14 in immitracker, including myself.

I lodged EOI on 22nd Sept with 75 points.

The news on suspension is coming at such an untimely manner. I was hoping and praying for good news from my agent.


----------



## Rab nawaz

lingling said:


> Can I pls know how many 75 pointers are still waiting in this blog? So far, I counted only 14 in immitracker, including myself.
> 
> I lodged EOI on 22nd Sept with 75 points.
> 
> The news on suspension is coming at such an untimely manner. I was hoping and praying for good news from my agent.


Lol just hold and dibp will bring 500 75 pointer in 5 minutes.


----------



## quantum07

rab nawaz said:


> lol just hold and dibp will bring 500 75 pointer in 5 minutes.


hahahaha, we are resolving to create a even bigger mess and fool you all


----------



## Darshana

kirk1031 said:


> DIBP Posted on: 3/10/2017 at 17:00
> 
> Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.
> 
> https://skillselect.gov.au/SKILLSELECT/Portal/Notifications



Finally something!!


----------



## mudradi19

*State Sponsoship*

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI for management accountant. I just wanted to get your thoughts on a few things. I currently stand at 60 points but taking PTE again this month to increase my total points to 70. I see that NT is offering state sponsorship for Management accountants and also in SA if we got high points. 

Would you guys suggest getting an 190 from NT or getting 489 from SA. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Welshtone

Hi

If anyone is currently on 75 points, and will be losing 5 points before 18th October 2017, please PM me

Regards


Tony


----------



## Mir0

mudradi19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted EOI for management accountant. I just wanted to get your thoughts on a few things. I currently stand at 60 points but taking PTE again this month to increase my total points to 70. I see that NT is offering state sponsorship for Management accountants and also in SA if we got high points.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys suggest getting an 190 from NT or getting 489 from SA. Thank you for your response.




SA is 85 now for accountants high pointers. It’s not an option anymore, go for NT, they will offer you 489 unless you have shown strong ties to NT.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone is currently on 75 points, and will be losing 5 points before 18th October 2017, please PM me
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for helping other people, Please post a new thread for this as this post might get easily overlooked by others.
Also, do you have any idea on DIBP plans to fix this issue?


----------



## chookudi

can


Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone is currently on 75 points, and will be losing 5 points before 18th October 2017, please PM me
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


----------



## chookudi

What options REALISTICALLY can me and my wife go for? She has 75 points , DOE is 18th August, 2017 and we have about 5 months left on our visa? we currently live in NSW. Are there any other states that we can turn to as other options?


----------



## mudradi19

Mir0 said:


> SA is 85 now for accountants high pointers. It’s not an option anymore, go for NT, they will offer you 489 unless you have shown strong ties to NT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your response but isnt it 80 points for 489 in SA? And do you think NT has good opportunities and also just worried about showing the financial capacity as they require $35000 AUD which is high.


----------



## sumitsagar

Can someone confirm how many years of work experience is required for S.A chain migration in Accounting.


----------



## Lyonpark

lingling said:


> Can I pls know how many 75 pointers are still waiting in this blog? So far, I counted only 14 in immitracker, including myself.
> 
> I lodged EOI on 22nd Sept with 75 points.
> 
> The news on suspension is coming at such an untimely manner. I was hoping and praying for good news from my agent.


I am on 75 points as of 3/09/17


----------



## blackrider89

sumitsagar said:


> Can someone confirm how many years of work experience is required for S.A chain migration in Accounting.


I got 7-8 clients. Do they count?


----------



## sumitsagar

Sorry didn't get what you are trying to say. 

I asked about family sponsored visa for S.A which is named Chain migration. Apparently all occupations on Stsol can be accessed but don't know how much experience they require. Last year it was 3 years. 


blackrider89 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone confirm how many years of work experience is required for S.A chain migration in Accounting.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 7-8 clients. Do they count?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mir0

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response but isnt it 80 points for 489 in SA? And do you think NT has good opportunities and also just worried about showing the financial capacity as they require $35000 AUD which is high.


Check the S.SOL, you will find a note in fron of accountants that it has become 85 (including State points). so for 489 you need 75 w/o state points and for 190, you need 80 points without state points.
for NT, I think it represents net assets. so you don't need to own cash of this amount if you have assets of the same amount, not sure though


----------



## jontymorgan

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response but isnt it 80 points for 489 in SA? And do you think NT has good opportunities and also just worried about showing the financial capacity as they require $35000 AUD which is high.


Normally 80 points is required for high points but SA requires 85 points for Accountants. These are the current conditions listed on their website:

_Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category_

Also, if you are living/working in Australia but not in SA then you can't get SA state sponsorship.

It looks like Auditors only require 80 points so if you can get assessed as an Auditor then then that could be an option.


----------



## Ku_

Iscah update

Accountants Skill Select update

_Accountants Skill Select update –

Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.

We believe that DIBP will invite the 239 from this round manually, not sure when that will happen though_

Manually???


----------



## azerty

Ku_ said:


> Iscah update
> 
> Accountants Skill Select update
> 
> _Accountants Skill Select update –
> 
> Due to a technical issue no invitations will be issued to accounting professions in the round of 4/10/2017. Invitations to accounting professions will be issued on resolution of the issue and the delay will not affect overall numbers.
> 
> We believe that DIBP will invite the 239 from this round manually, not sure when that will happen though_
> 
> Manually???


I saw a post over at the NewStars chat with an announcement from MIA saying the same.
I guess most of the fake EOIs look obvious when looked at closely.


----------



## chookudi

vvv


----------



## chookudi

can anyone please help answer my question?


----------



## handyjohn

azerty said:


> I saw a post over at the NewStars chat with an announcement from MIA saying the same.
> I guess most of the fake EOIs look obvious when looked at closely.




If they start inviting manually and stop multiple invitations then it’ll be very good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

In other words... 
We ran out of Technical errors so get ready for human errors.


----------



## Darshana

I think we should rather view this positively... I'm sure manual errors will not be to the tune of 239 a round at least


----------



## NGN2017

I agree. 
DIBP acknowledged the issue. 
In the short term, this probably is the only alternative. 

But ofcos, tough luck for those people who will lose points.


----------



## Darshana

NGN2017 said:


> I agree.
> DIBP acknowledged the issue.
> In the short term, this probably is the only alternative.
> 
> But ofcos, tough luck for those people who will lose points.


They have also asked the agents to write to them about clients who will lose points... So they are considering that too... Tough luck for ppl who are doing it on their own indeed


----------



## Mir0

NGN2017 said:


> I agree.
> DIBP acknowledged the issue.
> In the short term, this probably is the only alternative.
> 
> But ofcos, tough luck for those people who will lose points.


Agree, and good luck for everyone. I think you will be on of the first to get invited. Please let us know when that happens.

Thanks


----------



## md90

lingling said:


> Can I pls know how many 75 pointers are still waiting in this blog? So far, I counted only 14 in immitracker, including myself.
> 
> I lodged EOI on 22nd Sept with 75 points.
> 
> The news on suspension is coming at such an untimely manner. I was hoping and praying for good news from my agent.


I updated to 75 on 12th Sept and I'm not on immitracker.

I'm not sure what to make of DIBP asking for people losing points to contact them, does this mean they are only going to manually invite people who are losing points until the issues are resolved (which could be several months)? Surely they would just invite the 239 next genuine EOI's at 4th October like skillselect should and therefore wouldn't need people to contact them if they were just going to issue them all?

I was hoping to be invited today before all the 85 point problems in the last round!


----------



## jagritisharma

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If anyone is currently on 75 points, and will be losing 5 points before 18th October 2017, please PM me
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Could you please confirm how to contact you?

Thanks


----------



## a.singh0224

jagritisharma said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Could you please confirm how to contact you?
> 
> Thanks


I Just hope they quickly sought out this issue, this is really getting out of control.


----------



## mudradi19

*Finance Manager*

Hi All,

Just need a suggestion as getting an invite for an accountant seems very hard now would you guys to see if we can invite under Finance manager from some states? Wanted to get a fair idea before investing in the CPA assessment again. Thank you.


----------



## a.singh0224

mudradi19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need a suggestion as getting an invite for an accountant seems very hard now would you guys to see if we can invite under Finance manager from some states? Wanted to get a fair idea before investing in the CPA assessment again. Thank you.


IF you have 2 years work ex as a external or Internal auditor you can get 489 visa for Nowra in NSW.


----------



## mudradi19

Thank you for your response. Do you know if 60 points is enough for that regional NSW invite?


----------



## a.singh0224

mudradi19 said:


> Thank you for your response. Do you know if 60 points is enough for that regional NSW invite?


Yes, 60 point is enough to apply for 190 & 489 Visa


----------



## jassu2

Darshana said:


> They have also asked the agents to write to them about clients who will lose points... So they are considering that too... Tough luck for ppl who are doing it on their own indeed


Do you have any idea whom we can contact.. i had 80 points.. but thanks to the mess up off 20.09.2017 and my bday.. i dropped to 75 on 2.10.2017.. do you reckon i shld email DIBP and can you please share the email id??


----------



## asadkhalid

jassu2 said:


> Do you have any idea whom we can contact.. i had 80 points.. but thanks to the mess up off 20.09.2017 and my bday.. i dropped to 75 on 2.10.2017.. do you reckon i shld email DIBP and can you please share the email id??


PM Welshtone on this forum.


----------



## Azid

Dont stress, even you will get it on 75 soon. I bet marks will drop down to 70 at the end of year. Its not that bad as it looks. All 75 pointers are those who once got 70 so que is clearing up, and as per my presumption,if skill select is rectified all 70 pointers ahould be cleared up by end of finacial year. Its not such a massive que. So kist be patient. Regards


jassu2 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have also asked the agents to write to them about clients who will lose points... So they are considering that too... Tough luck for ppl who are doing it on their own indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea whom we can contact.. i had 80 points.. but thanks to the mess up off 20.09.2017 and my bday.. i dropped to 75 on 2.10.2017.. do you reckon i shld email DIBP and can you please share the email id??
Click to expand...


----------



## Azid

Apologies for spelling mistakes. Trust me its long since this blog was started in 2015 and Accountants yave been crying since then but be positive i think on shore candidates are safe as compared to off shores. But you need to struggle for 75.



Azid said:


> Dont stress, even you will get it on 75 soon. I bet marks will drop down to 70 at the end of year. Its not that bad as it looks. All 75 pointers are those who once got 70 so que is clearing up, and as per my presumption,if skill select is rectified all 70 pointers ahould be cleared up by end of finacial year. Its not such a massive que. So be patient. Regards
> 
> 
> jassu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have also asked the agents to write to them about clients who will lose points... So they are considering that too... Tough luck for ppl who are doing it on their own indeed
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any idea whom we can contact.. i had 80 points.. but thanks to the mess up off 20.09.2017 and my bday.. i dropped to 75 on 2.10.2017.. do you reckon i shld email DIBP and can you please share the email id??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 65Points!

It is very difficult to make sense of how is it that they will clear up the clutter of fake EoIs. What if this person has used different passport numbers, different email ids to file EoIs. DIBP can't just randomly start deleting EoIs with 85 claimed points. I think at best very few EoIs will be suspended, with email notification from the skill select that the EoI has been suspended, and a major chunk will be left in the system. Even if the DIBP is acting on this, I doubt much can be done..........


----------



## ykhawaja

UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 4th October Skill Select round for 189 visa
These are our observations on the results overnight.
2211 Accountants – No results (previously 6/08/2017 - 75 points )
(DIBP advise Accountants will be invited manually shortly for this round)
2212 Auditors – 75 points - 30/07/2017 (unconfirmed)
2334 Electronics Engineer 65 points – 20/08/2017 (unconfirmed at 22/8/2017)
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 65 points 14/03/2017 (unconfirmed at 20/3/2017)
2339 Other Engineering Professionals – 70 points – 21/09/2017
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points – 29/06/2017 
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 65 points – 10/04/2017 
2631 Computer Network Professionals 65 points – 25/02/2017
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations – 65 points - 22/09/2017
– If you have any more recent credible results please email details to us at [email protected], thanks
– This table will be updated as we get more info in the next 48 hours
(Note these are unofficial results from our own cases, online forums and other sources, they are not DIBP figures).
Please email any questions to [email protected], not the thread below.


----------



## Sushev

*Off topic inquiry*

Haven't posted anything for a while but was following silently. Do you guys have any knowledge about how long will it take to get accredited by NAATI. I appear for NAATI test and manage to pass it and i want to update my points to 75 asap as my visa is going to expire on feb. This whole new drama thing to accountant has made me worried that my visa duration will not be enough to get an invitation.
Thanks


----------



## Scorpio22

Hopefully the mess up gets sorted soon.


----------



## target8

Will DIBP release invitations manually? Or they will only check whether the EOIs are fake.


----------



## doing333

Not sure yet. . .


----------



## Upbeat

Hey peeps! A quick question amongst all the waiting.
I have all my documents ready, I'm on 75 points. My PCC is done. I'm just waiting for an invite now.
I haven't gone through a lawyer. Do you'll reckon I should? Would the agent have an upper hand to anything that I wouldn't at this stage and in future?
Since everything is prepared, I don't really feel like going through an agent, but then again, I don't really want to risk it in case individuals who are applying on their own are disadvantaged.


----------



## sumitsagar

You can claim points once Naati sends you a scorecard and letter saying you passed. Unless you are talking about clearing internal test with an institute. 


Sushev said:


> Haven't posted anything for a while but was following silently. Do you guys have any knowledge about how long will it take to get accredited by NAATI. I appear for NAATI test and manage to pass it and i want to update my points to 75 asap as my visa is going to expire on feb. This whole new drama thing to accountant has made me worried that my visa duration will not be enough to get an invitation.
> Thanks


----------



## jassu2

Azid said:


> Dont stress, even you will get it on 75 soon. I bet marks will drop down to 70 at the end of year. Its not that bad as it looks. All 75 pointers are those who once got 70 so que is clearing up, and as per my presumption,if skill select is rectified all 70 pointers ahould be cleared up by end of finacial year. Its not such a massive que. So kist be patient. Regards


Yup I m 1 of the 70 pointers.. but i would have dropped to 65 so took PTE and bumped it up to 80..


----------



## elderberry

How come the auditors moved only like 2 days? it used to be 20-25 days of movement usually per round right?

that means there are fake EOI's in auditors too, maybe there werent enough EOI's to overwhelm the quota and it stilled bounced back to 75 points with getting only few invites. like under 60 fake EOI's of 85 pointers.

maybe the people who did this found that they screwed up raising alarm bells, and now spreading fake EOI's thinly around different points so that it will stay in the usual point level.

gosh, I feel like I'm getting too paranoid coming up with this conspiracy theories. 

I pray and hope I don't have to do another expensive and useless Masters to extend my visa like these bozo's without enough points.


----------



## Welshtone

elderberry said:


> How come the auditors moved only like 2 days? it used to be 20-25 days of movement usually per round right?
> 
> that means there are fake EOI's in auditors too, maybe there werent enough EOI's to overwhelm the quota and it stilled bounced back to 75 points with getting only few invites. like under 60 fake EOI's of 85 pointers.
> 
> maybe the people who did this found that they screwed up raising alarm bells, and now spreading fake EOI's thinly around different points so that it will stay in the usual point level.
> 
> gosh, I feel like I'm getting too paranoid coming up with this conspiracy theories.
> 
> I pray and hope I don't have to do another expensive and useless Masters to extend my visa like these bozo's without enough points.


Hi

Maybe a good few Accountants scoring 75 and 80 and even 85 changed their EOIs from Accountants to Auditors ?

Tony


----------



## elderberry

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Maybe a good few Accountants scoring 75 and 80 and even 85 changed their EOIs from Accountants to Auditors ?
> 
> Tony


yeah maybe that.

but it couldnt be 75 pointers. those who create a new EOI after the fake EOI fiasco did it after September 20th. not in july 28-30th.

definitely 80-85 pointers. but 50-60 of them is doubtful and that too in a short period of time? mind you in that two weeks, they had to get assessed for auditor by cpa. If they already had it done it before, it stands to reason that they've already had the auditor EOI placed.

hmm.. something's fishy. :suspicious:


----------



## Kjm815

do you guys think there will be an invitation before 18th October? my visa expires on 15th October. the EOI is 75point on 3rd October. 
I might need to change to tourist visa and wait for next round.


----------



## Welshtone

Kjm815 said:


> do you guys think there will be an invitation before 18th October? my visa expires on 15th October. the EOI is 75point on 3rd October.
> I might need to change to tourist visa and wait for next round.


If you have an Agent, see if they are a member of the MIA and your agent can then request the MIA to contact the powers that be to see if anything can be done 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Scorpio22

Does anyone know when the manual invites will start coming out?


----------



## lupilipid

Kjm815 said:


> do you guys think there will be an invitation before 18th October? my visa expires on 15th October. the EOI is 75point on 3rd October.
> I might need to change to tourist visa and wait for next round.


You can try to get a bridging visa mate. I think you would be eligible. Contact CSRS. 

Please let me know how it goes, as I may end up in the same situation as you.


----------



## sumitsagar

Can't lodge onshore after bridging visa e which CSRS will entail.


----------



## mpeu424

a.singh0224 said:


> Yes, 60 point is enough to apply for 190 & 489 Visa


Hi there! 

Excuse my ignorance but why do people wait for the 189 if they can apply 190? I haven't applied for any myself but I was just wondering so that I will know what to do in the future.

I would only have 70 points (superior english, no naati or py) when I graduate this semester and knowing that 70 pts is clearly not enough, can I apply for 190 NSW? How would that be different from the 189?


----------



## sumitsagar

190 looks like a distant dream with 70


----------



## mpeu424

sumitsagar said:


> 190 looks like a distant dream with 70


Hi sumitsagar!

Thanks for your reply. Oh yeah? So I guess I'll need to increase my points. I'm not familiar with all this yet so pardon my ignorance! lol. Is there a points threshold as well for 190? What points do you usually need to have to be able to do 190?


----------



## sumitsagar

Last lot of NSW 190 went on sale for 80+ points.


----------



## mpeu424

sumitsagar said:


> Last lot of NSW 190 went on sale for 80+ points.


 omg


----------



## Darshana

mpeu424 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 190 looks like a distant dream with 70
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sumitsagar!
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Oh yeah? So I guess I'll need to increase my points. I'm not familiar with all this yet so pardon my ignorance! lol. Is there a points threshold as well for 190? What points do you usually need to have to be able to do 190?
Click to expand...

70+5 points with superior English... Waiting since February... For accountants it's a long wait!
There was one case who applied 5 days before me and got through at 70+5 since he had work experience. So back then, these points were sufficient... Now we'll know only when the 189 mess is sorted out first


----------



## Sushev

70+5 points with superior English... Waiting since February... For accountants it's a long wait!
There was one case who applied 5 days before me and got through at 70+5 since he had work experience. So back then, these points were sufficient... Now we'll know only when the 189 mess is sorted out first[/QUOTE]

You and i were at the same phase,i have been waiting since jan with 70+5 superior english. But i recently appeared for naati and manage to pass the internal exam. Now i have to do accreditation from naati to claim 5 points which seems to be a long process. It looks like i can claim 5 points on dec only. And my visa is expiring on mid week of feb. Finger crossed until then.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Hey guys, 

I submitted my 75 points EOI on 30/oct/17 for General Accountant under 189 skilled visa. 

My 485 visa expires on 4 nov 17. What are my chances of getting an invitation before. If not, what are my options to extend visa??

Thanks


----------



## suryakiranv

Darshana said:


> 70+5 points with superior English... Waiting since February... For accountants it's a long wait!
> There was one case who applied 5 days before me and got through at 70+5 since he had work experience. So back then, these points were sufficient... Now we'll know only when the 189 mess is sorted out first


Have they been giving out invites under 190 to accountants? I hardly know anyone who has.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Eoi date in 3 Oct 2017, typo error before.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I submitted my 75 points EOI on 3/oct/17 for General Accountant under 189 skilled visa.
> 
> My 485 visa expires on 4 nov 17. What are my chances of getting an invitation before. If not, what are my options to extend visa??
> 
> Thanks you guys


----------



## Rab nawaz

So all in all 7+ months backlog for 70+5 for 190 around 11+ months backlog for 70s for 189 around 2.5months backlog for 75s-80s. Since first of july the backlog for maximum pointers is continusely increasing and even afer 1200+ invites the game is still there as they have planned and am dam sure upto december the situation will be the same. Thousands of 485 visa holders with bags of money were in the line to chose another degree so they can survive in the top multicultural country in the world.


----------



## mpeu424

Darshana said:


> 70+5 points with superior English... Waiting since February... For accountants it's a long wait!
> There was one case who applied 5 days before me and got through at 70+5 since he had work experience. So back then, these points were sufficient... Now we'll know only when the 189 mess is sorted out first


oh my. I guess itll be impossible to get an invite without py, naati or experience now!


----------



## ovi008

Hi Guys,

Is there is any chance to receive 190 NSW total points 75.

General Accountant
Eoi Lodged: 02/12/2016
65 + 5 
Age:30
PTE: 10
Australian Study: 20
Experience: 5
PY:5 
Invite: awaiting


----------



## krish75

Hi there 
Any one knows if they start sending manual invitation for Accountant. I am waiting for invitation on 75 points eoi update date 31 Aug 2017. Thank you......


----------



## Upbeat

I haven't heard of any invites being offered as of yet. Probably they're trying to sort their system out first.

Not sure what's happening with NSW. I would think 75 is good enough, but seeing the current trend, I have more hopes on 189 though their system is down than NSW 190


----------



## Sureed01

Hi Fellas,

Hope all is well. Just had a quick question, I current course is Advance Diploma in Leadership and Management. I just wanted to know if my partner can work full time, if she holds the same visa as me as a dependent.
Any answer will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kirk1031

Sureed01 said:


> Hi Fellas,
> 
> Hope all is well. Just had a quick question, I current course is Advance Diploma in Leadership and Management. I just wanted to know if my partner can work full time, if she holds the same visa as me as a dependent.
> Any answer will be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.


Nope,she can only work 40 hours Fornightly.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Stud/More/Visa-conditions/visa-conditions-family


----------



## Kjm815

Guys is there any course that I could get education visa? i have finished my University and i dont wanna spend much on post graduated. can i get student visa by lodging academy?


----------



## kirk1031

Kjm815 said:


> Guys is there any course that I could get education visa? i have finished my University and i dont wanna spend much on post graduated. can i get student visa by lodging academy?


Yes you can,as long as you can get a good GTE explanation for your new course option.


----------



## Darshana

Sushev said:


> 70+5 points with superior English... Waiting since February... For accountants it's a long wait!
> There was one case who applied 5 days before me and got through at 70+5 since he had work experience. So back then, these points were sufficient... Now we'll know only when the 189 mess is sorted out first


You and i were at the same phase,i have been waiting since jan with 70+5 superior english. But i recently appeared for naati and manage to pass the internal exam. Now i have to do accreditation from naati to claim 5 points which seems to be a long process. It looks like i can claim 5 points on dec only. And my visa is expiring on mid week of feb. Finger crossed until then.[/QUOTE]

Oh! That's close... Good luck


----------



## asadkhalid

How long has it been since an accountant was invited? And i believe there are 10 more days remaining.. that is if they fix the system before the next invitation round?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## doing333

This round Result up and no invite to acct as announced. .


----------



## sumitsagar

Round results amended. Accountants nw showing N/A means no invite issued. Also graphs updated.


----------



## Rab nawaz

So nearly 3 months backlog for maximum pointers. From every side they are crushing accountants as much they can imagin one of my fellow has lost 5 points due to overage today and i still believe long cut offs are pushing the profit like a bullet.


----------



## 65Points!

I believe if they do a bulk round where they issue multiples of 239*X (where X could be 2 or 3), the problem of very high cut-offs gets resolved. If not, which I believe is very likely, and with the pile up of high pointers, invites with 70 points are going to be a real slow process, and now I have started to hear quite a few 80 pointers as well, something I was personally not coming across a couple of months back.

There is a news doing rounds that the invites will not be computer generated for accountants, but will be issued manually, if they can do that, then 70 pointers getting invites real quick is a very real possibility.

Look at the other thing which is not being looked at, Ex Auditors moved just 5 days this round, which means if you are applying as an Auditor it is very unlikely you will be invited this financial year (2017-18)if your DoE is going to be XX/11/2017 with 75points, and this should also be an indication of how the accountants will proceed once all the problems settle down.


----------



## Kjm815

Guys i dont think there will be an invitation before 18th of Oct. my current visa will expire on this sunday. Because of those stupid fake EOI, i need to quit my job and change to tourist visa. doing nothing.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Yup same situation as mine, visa expires on 4 next month and im on 75 points


----------



## Kjm815

there is new updates from DIBP
Progress is being made to resolve the technical issue relating to issuing invitations for accountants. A manual round is expected to run for accountants shortly.. SHORTLY


----------



## NAVK

Kjm815 said:


> there is new updates from DIBP
> Progress is being made to resolve the technical issue relating to issuing invitations for accountants. A manual round is expected to run for accountants shortly.. SHORTLY


 where did they post??


----------



## Upbeat

Some hope?


----------



## doing333

Thats great news.


----------



## ericxu

Hopefully the word "shortly' doesnt mean one or two month


----------



## Darshana

ericxu said:


> Hopefully the word "shortly' doesnt mean one or two month


I'm sure if they took the pains to post that, it's indeed shorter


----------



## doing333

Darshana said:


> ericxu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the word "shortly' doesnt mean one or two month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure if they took the pains to post that, it's indeed shorter
Click to expand...

Well said 
Otherwise no need to bother themselves or take risks saying there is gonna something shortly


----------



## Foundinsydney

Any updates ?


----------



## sumitsagar

None


----------



## Millenia

sumitsagar said:


> None


"Shortly" means next week before 18th October (invitation round)


----------



## Antelope2

Sushev said:


> Haven't posted anything for a while but was following silently. Do you guys have any knowledge about how long will it take to get accredited by NAATI. I appear for NAATI test and manage to pass it and i want to update my points to 75 asap as my visa is going to expire on feb. This whole new drama thing to accountant has made me worried that my visa duration will not be enough to get an invitation.
> Thanks





sumitsagar said:


> You can claim points once Naati sends you a scorecard and letter saying you passed. Unless you are talking about clearing internal test with an institute.
> 
> 
> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted anything for a while but was following silently. Do you guys have any knowledge about how long will it take to get accredited by NAATI. I appear for NAATI test and manage to pass it and i want to update my points to 75 asap as my visa is going to expire on feb. This whole new drama thing to accountant has made me worried that my visa duration will not be enough to get an invitation.
> 
> I know that NAATI is no longer taking appointment to directly take the test for community language points since August 2017. The only way to get NAATI points is when you complete a course of translating or interpreting, then you will be legible to take the test directly with NAATI and this process start in January 2018. It is best ti call NAATI office directly to ask them about your concern as they know exactly the timeline.
Click to expand...


----------



## Antelope2

elderberry said:


> How come the auditors moved only like 2 days? it used to be 20-25 days of movement usually per round right?
> 
> that means there are fake EOI's in auditors too, maybe there werent enough EOI's to overwhelm the quota and it stilled bounced back to 75 points with getting only few invites. like under 60 fake EOI's of 85 pointers.
> 
> maybe the people who did this found that they screwed up raising alarm bells, and now spreading fake EOI's thinly around different points so that it will stay in the usual point level.
> 
> gosh, I feel like I'm getting too paranoid coming up with this conspiracy theories.
> 
> I pray and hope I don't have to do another expensive and useless Masters to extend my visa like these bozo's without enough points.


There is high chance that people applying for Accountants also apply for Auditor (including me). Lets say if DIBP issued invitations for Accountants then 239 Eois for accountants are gone and these people will withdraw their EOIs in Auditors. However there have been 2 rounds with no Accountants invited, these applicants are likely to leave their EOIs for Auditors activate simultaneously with their accountants EOIs.

Not to mention that the points a person have for EOIs of accounting will be the same as Auditor, unless they can claim experience in accounting while cannot in auditing. 

Therefore if there is no accountant is invited, i guess the movement in auditor will be even slower. But lets hope things will be sorted SHORTLY!


----------



## arf712

Started NAATI approved course to get 5 extra points as there is no hope with 70 points.


----------



## sumitsagar

Which language and which institute mate. 


arf712 said:


> Started NAATI approved course to get 5 extra points as there is no hope with 70 points.


----------



## Foundinsydney

???


----------



## arf712

Language : Bengali. Institution : Australian Ideal College (AIC)


----------



## rameezcfa

arf712 said:


> Started NAATI approved course to get 5 extra points as there is no hope with 70 points.



hello bro,

i wish u good luck in ur naati preparation, plz help me regarding naati.

i am from pakistan, how may i prepare naati and where to attempt the exam? how much time is required for preparation, plz help.

it would be so nice of u if u guide me in this regard. i have looked into naati website, but couldnt understand much..

looking forward to u

thanks


----------



## gurungkai

Hi ,
I have a question regarding EOI lodgement.
So in the education history, Should i include a course i withdrew from as well?
I completed my Diploma in Business information system. Then did 1 semester of Bachelors of business information System before switching to Bachelors of Information Technology.
Then started Bachelor in information Technology did it for 2 semester and didnt like it so i switched to Bachelors of business[Accounting] and completed it.

So do i need to show proof of Bachelors of Business information system and Information technology in the EOI? Or only information of the completed Degree?

Thanks


----------



## rameezcfa

Jessica89 said:


> Hi I still have 70 points and 1st February 2017 Eoi
> My agent wasn't aware of the 6months deadline after studies to launch tr. I missed that time period and I can't get my tr now to start professional year or to get work experience points. I am studying masters of accounting now. I have naati exam on 15 September and it is my only resort to achieve extra 5 points . But I really don't have big hopes from this exam. I hope 70s will start getting invited soon.



hello, plz guide about naati test


which test did u take??

plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.

thanks


----------



## handyjohn

rameezcfa said:


> hello, plz guide about naati test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which test did u take??
> 
> 
> 
> plz guide the paraprofessional test toughness? and also tell how much material does the kit have? is it enough for preparation for the test.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks




Naati is no more testing. Only option is to go for colleges who offer diploma in some languages like indian punjabi, hindi, mandarin and bengali etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

handyjohn said:


> Naati is no more testing. Only option is to go for colleges who offer diploma in some languages like indian punjabi, hindi, mandarin and bengali etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That too would only make you eligible to apply for the NAATI test and appear in one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Internal tests will still be conducted for students who enrol before December. 



asadkhalid said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naati is no more testing. Only option is to go for colleges who offer diploma in some languages like indian punjabi, hindi, mandarin and bengali etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That too would only make you eligible to apply for the NAATI test and appear in one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## rameezcfa

sumitsagar said:


> Internal tests will still be conducted for students who enrol before December.


so what are my options?? i am fom pakistan, how may i improve my points, i need only 5 to stand out from the crowd??

help.


----------



## sumitsagar

Partner points or PTE. 



rameezcfa said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internal tests will still be conducted for students who enrol before December.
> 
> 
> 
> so what are my options?? i am fom pakistan, how may i improve my points, i need only 5 to stand out from the crowd??
> 
> help.
Click to expand...


----------



## Millenia

NAATI- money makers! Now that they have a lot of Demand from students who are desperate for 5 points, they have changed the rules making even more tougher((( and everyone is happy to pay thousands and thousands. So what next..the exam is $1000 and something now, what next..5000 for one [email protected]#$%^&


----------



## Millenia

Two years ago, NAATI was dying, because there were few international people taking exams or diploma of some kind of language. Well, every business that does not really has profit, DIBP will include it in skills points, so that someone who has an amount of share in it will gain 5 points, or someone who will invest a lot of money in something will gain extra 5 points. S**t!


----------



## Millenia

Millenia said:


> Two years ago, NAATI was dying, because there were few international people taking exams or diploma of some kind of language. Well, every business that does not really has profit, DIBP will include it in skills points, so that someone who has an amount of share in it will gain 5 points, or someone who will invest a lot of money in something will gain extra 5 points. S**t!


P.S : Who will gain?-Australian Economy..Who will Lose??-International Students, because they are fooled by Australian Government(( Sad Reality!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Millenia said:


> P.S : Who will gain?-Australian Economy..Who will Lose??-International Students, because they are fooled by Australian Government(( Sad Reality!


Desparate, dumb, selfish, and slave minded international student is keep refusing to accept this fakeselect is desighn to rip off every single dollar in their pocket for 6 to 7 years then at the end if you are lucky enough will be granted PR. Untill and unless all of us stand together and prove the world how international student is being crushed in Australia and how these points distribution institutions are making more money than a drug dealer. A business will never take any action untill the profit start declining rapidly.


----------



## Millenia

You are so damn right..!!!But again nobody realises this, and people keep wasting thei hard earn money.....(((I think that in few years Australia will no more be so attractive country for international students as well as for skilled people.


----------



## hulk

When was the last time a 70 pointer had received an invite? I think it was in the 29th March 2017 round. So people with 70 points with date of effect 24.10.2016 have already received invites. My EOI was updated to 70 on 05.01.2017. What do you guys think are my chances? Can I expect an invite this year?


----------



## asadkhalid

hulk said:


> When was the last time a 70 pointer had received an invite? I think it was in the 29th March 2017 round. So people with 70 points with date of effect 24.10.2016 have already received invites. My EOI was updated to 70 on 05.01.2017. What do you guys think are my chances? Can I expect an invite this year?




No 70 pointer has been invited in this FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

There is a huge back log of 70 pointers. Not any time soon and with the mess of 85 pointers and fake eoi's you never know whats gonna happen. Practically 2 rounds have been wasted due to issues with Eoi's and even manual invite hasn't started yet. So no respite for people waiting for long.

Cheers.


----------



## lingling

Upbeat said:


> Some hope?


Hi, can u pls share the link to that news?


----------



## sumitsagar

Login to Skillselect . This message will appear before you are taken to eoi details page.


lingling said:


> Hi, can u pls share the link to that news?


----------



## lingling

sumitsagar said:


> Login to Skillselect . This message will appear before you are taken to eoi details page.


Oh..... I won't be able to check for updates then since my application is handled by an agent. Thanks for your reply. I'll just follow this thread more closely for updates.


----------



## awais_666

One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points


----------



## kirk1031

Many 75 points got manually invitation from dibp now


----------



## Mir0

awais_666 said:


> One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points




What is DOE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

I got invited. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Congrats Bro. Good news at last.
Any 75 pointers to confirm their DOE?


----------



## sumitsagar

Please post points and D.O.E Please Guys


----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


> Please post points and D.O.E Please Guys


Yes please.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

80 points; DOE 25 Sep 2017


----------



## asadkhalid

awais_666 said:


> One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points


DOE, Awais?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

awais_666 said:


> One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points


Bro, what is your DOE, it can't be July "as per your signature" without receiving an invitation so far!!


----------



## awais_666

Mir0 said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

23 august 2017


----------



## Foundinsydney

awais_666 said:


> Mir0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friend just received invite for 189 with 75 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 23 august 2017
Click to expand...


I am waiting too. Not recd invite yet. 
75 points
DOE : 23rd Aug 2017


----------



## lauralau88

Im 75 and got invited DOE 9 aug 2017


----------



## Upbeat

Congratulations, you guys!
Please confirm the DOE.

I'm on 75. DOE Aug 23rd. Nothing yet.

When they say manually, you still get an email as well as a notification on Skillselect, yeah?


----------



## Foundinsydney

Upbeat said:


> Congratulations, you guys!
> Please confirm the DOE.
> 
> I'm on 75. DOE Aug 23rd. Nothing yet.
> 
> When they say manually, you still get an email as well as a notification on Skillselect, yeah?



Ditto with me. 
Let's hope for good news soon.


----------



## krish75

Point 75 
Doe 31 Aug
Hope to get invitation soon.......


----------



## jkfooty1

Rab nawaz said:


> Desparate, dumb, selfish, and slave minded international student is keep refusing to accept this fakeselect is desighn to rip off every single dollar in their pocket for 6 to 7 years then at the end if you are lucky enough will be granted PR. Untill and unless all of us stand together and prove the world how international student is being crushed in Australia and how these points distribution institutions are making more money than a drug dealer. A business will never take any action untill the profit start declining rapidly.


'Unity' ? and how is that possible? Stop giving PTE/IELTS, Naati or PY program ? Thats practically not possible


----------



## NGN2017

krish75 said:


> Point 75
> Doe 31 Aug
> Hope to get invitation soon.......


My suggestion is, while I dont know how DIBP is conducting the manual invite process, to be on the safer side, please ensure you have sent your PTE/IELTS scores to DIBP in case they are using that to cross check whether the EOI is genuine. 

This is purely my intuition.


----------



## Millenia

Keep working guys, if you have a good chance, keep working!


----------



## Millenia

jkfooty1 said:


> 'Unity' ? and how is that possible? Stop giving PTE/IELTS, Naati or PY program ? Thats practically not possible


Keep working guys!!!...If you have good chances...Keep Working!!!!


----------



## lingling

awais_666 said:


> 23 august 2017


Last invite appears to be 23rd aug which is only 2.5 weeks from 6th aug


----------



## chookudi

DOE of 17/08.17 and 75 points NOT invited yet...Wondering what the problem may be


----------



## lingling

chookudi said:


> DOE of 17/08.17 and 75 points NOT invited yet...Wondering what the problem may be


Manual invite.... hope they don't accidentally miss genuine EOI


----------



## chookudi

Thats my fear..If people who have DOEs of 23.8.17 can get invited, then I should be a bit worried as I thought even the manual invite should be on a First come, First served basis..Nonetheless, any idea if there wil be invites tomorrow also?



lingling said:


> Manual invite.... hope they don't accidentally miss genuine EOI


----------



## Mir0

chookudi said:


> Thats my fear..If people who have DOEs of 23.8.17 can get invited, then I should be a bit worried as I thought even the manual invite should be on a First come, First served basis..Nonetheless, any idea if there wil be invites tomorrow also?


Have you sent your PTE score to DIBP? I think they do validate the information before sending out invitations.


----------



## handyjohn

My friend got invited on 75. DOE 20 August. Seems they are clearing those who have single EOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

jkfooty1 said:


> 'Unity' ? and how is that possible? Stop giving PTE/IELTS, Naati or PY program ? Thats practically not possible





handyjohn said:


> My friend got invited on 75. DOE 20 August. Seems they are clearing those who have single EOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they do clear those with single EOI!!!!:fingerscrossed:
> Maybe this will make history in the SkillReject Saga!


----------



## chookudi

When you mean single EOI, do you mean if people have double 189 EOIs or 189 EOI and 190 EOI?


handyjohn said:


> My friend got invited on 75. DOE 20 August. Seems they are clearing those who have single EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

Does anyone know if they are inviting for 20th Sep round or 4th Oct round? As it will make alot of difference in the backlog?


----------



## st_141

Hi,

Will there be draw on 18th October than I guess people filing EOI with 75 points in September will get invitation.

Thanks.


----------



## quicksnow

NGN2017 said:


> My suggestion is, while I dont know how DIBP is conducting the manual invite process, to be on the safer side, please ensure you have sent your PTE/IELTS scores to DIBP in case they are using that to cross check whether the EOI is genuine.
> 
> This is purely my intuition.


Hi friend,

Do you mean to send DIBP your PTE result in a separate email or you mean the email where PTE automatically share your test result with DIBP?


----------



## st_141

You cannot share again as I tried sending scores but it says it already sent and you cant send again.


----------



## NGN2017

quicksnow said:


> Hi friend,
> 
> Do you mean to send DIBP your PTE result in a separate email or you mean the email where PTE automatically share your test result with DIBP?


I was referring to PTE sharing your test result. 
AGAIN, this is only my theory.


----------



## Antelope2

DIBP actually sent me an invitation today for accountant 75 points date of effect 9/8/2017. 

The email was sent at 4:19pm. They are actually inviting people manually!!!!!


----------



## chookudi

Is there anyone else here who had DOE before 23rd August and has 75 points and was not invited???


----------



## Antelope2

NGN2017 said:


> quicksnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friend,
> 
> Do you mean to send DIBP your PTE result in a separate email or you mean the email where PTE automatically share your test result with DIBP?
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to PTE sharing your test result.
> AGAIN, this is only my theory.
Click to expand...

No they didnt ask for sharing the PTE test result at all. They only ask for pte result once we lodge the application. So i think for invitation they still invite through cut off date of effect but maybe check the reference number of skill assessment. If duplicAte then eliminate the eoi (my assumption)


----------



## Foundinsydney

chookudi said:


> Is there anyone else here who had DOE before 23rd August and has 75 points and was not invited???



I am at 75, 23rd Aug and with no invite yet.


----------



## lingling

chookudi said:


> When you mean single EOI, do you mean if people have double 189 EOIs or 189 EOI and 190 EOI?


Do u have more than 1 EOI?


----------



## chookudi

I actually created a second EOI last week. Could that be the problem? I have withdrawn it though


----------



## Foundinsydney

chookudi said:


> I actually created a second EOI last week. Could that be the problem? I have withdrawn it though


My friend got invited at 75 points, EOI 12th Aug. She had two EOIs.. one for 189 and the other for 190.


----------



## Mir0

I don't think they are bothered with the 190 EOIs at the moment. The whole point was to cleanse the 189 pool from the fake EOIs. This seems to be happening at the moment.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## lingling

chookudi said:


> I actually created a second EOI last week. Could that be the problem? I have withdrawn it though


I was actually thinking whether u were skipped because of double EOI but this appeared not to be the case since someone got invite despite having 189 & 190 at the same time.


----------



## chookudi

I actually opened another 189 EOI because my current one is expiring in November and I wasn't sure when DIBP was going to rectify the mess. So maybe because I Had 2 189 EOIs I was skipped but I have withdrawn the latter one



lingling said:


> chookudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually created a second EOI last week. Could that be the problem? I have withdrawn it though
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually thinking whether u were skipped because of double EOI but this appeared not to be the case since someone got invite despite having 189 & 190 at the same time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mir0

chookudi said:


> I actually opened another 189 EOI because my current one is expiring in November and I wasn't sure when DIBP was going to rectify the mess. So maybe because I Had 2 189 EOIs I was skipped but I have withdrawn the latter one




Now it is crystal clear. That is the reason mate. When did you withdraw the other one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chookudi

This evening after the invites we're mailed. Hoping by next set of invites I will be called up



Mir0 said:


> chookudi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually opened another 189 EOI because my current one is expiring in November and I wasn't sure when DIBP was going to rectify the mess. So maybe because I Had 2 189 EOIs I was skipped but I have withdrawn the latter one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is crystal clear. That is the reason mate. When did you withdraw the other one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## elderberry

hi, did anyone with 80 points get invited? one of my friends has 80 points and yet to get invited.

She said she has 4 EOI submittedmad, accountant and auditor , 189 and 190. 

should she withdraw other EOIs?.

man. I'm really glad if they are really overlooking people with multiple EOI's.


----------



## asadkhalid

elderberry said:


> hi, did anyone with 80 points get invited? one of my friends has 80 points and yet to get invited.
> 
> She said she has 4 EOI submittedmad, accountant and auditor , 189 and 190.
> 
> should she withdraw other EOIs?.
> 
> man. I'm really glad if they are really overlooking people with multiple EOI's.


Agreed. They should really force the people to withdraw their multiple EOIs and not invite until they have done so.

One candidate should have a maximum of one 189 and one 190. That's is.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Hello guys, i am abit confused, please clarify. I have submitted my eoi 189, 190nsw general accountant and auditor 189, 190 nsw. Is this the right way to submit the eoi?s? I heard that i cant submit multiple eoi?s etc and dipb might consider it fake???


----------



## ramontubero28

Hi guys,
This has probably been asked a lot of times but it's too hard to dig into the forums to answer this... I have this scenario: I am expecting an invite on 18/10/17 and created my HAP ID yesterday. Would there be any issue if I lodge my visa application on 20/10/17 and have the actual health exam a week or two after lodging, using the HAP ID I created yesterday?
Thanks for the answers.


----------



## 65Points!

Congratulations everyone all those who got invited. I think there will be another round later tonight, and if that happens everything seems sorted.



ramontubero28 said:


> Hi guys,
> This has probably been asked a lot of times but it's too hard to dig into the forums to answer this... I have this scenario: I am expecting an invite on 18/10/17 and created my HAP ID yesterday. Would there be any issue if I lodge my visa application on 20/10/17 and have the actual health exam a week or two after lodging, using the HAP ID I created yesterday?
> Thanks for the answers.


Use the generated HAP ID to book an appointment, which can be in a week or 2 week's time from the lodgement of the application, no problem with that. You can even have your medical done prior to the invite, the validity of the medical is 12 months.


----------



## handyjohn

chookudi said:


> When you mean single EOI, do you mean if people have double 189 EOIs or 189 EOI and 190 EOI?




He had one 189 as accountant and one seperate 190 eoi as accountant too. Seems they are only inviting those who have single 189 eoi as this is the best way to sort out genuine eois either by skill assessment reference number or by pte/ielts reference number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987

You can submit two eoi?s, one for 189 and one for 190 for 221111.


----------



## lingling

elderberry said:


> hi, did anyone with 80 points get invited? one of my friends has 80 points and yet to get invited.
> 
> She said she has 4 EOI submittedmad, accountant and auditor , 189 and 190.
> 
> should she withdraw other EOIs?.
> 
> man. I'm really glad if they are really overlooking people with multiple EOI's.


Read few pages before this. 1 with 80 points got it yday


----------



## Foundinsydney

Anyone got invited today ? (17 Oct 17)


----------



## lingling

Foundinsydney said:


> Anyone got invited today ? (17 Oct 17)


It's either manual invite has stopped pending tomorrow's normal invite round OR people are too happy rejoicing to update here.


----------



## ericxu

Hi guys
Just wondering if there is another manual invitation this afternoon as the invitation happened yesterday was to make up to invitation that didnt occur on 4th October. What about 20th September? Not sure if they will make it up to that round as well.


----------



## target8

Hi mate
My friend got invitation, but she submitted both external auditor and accountants. 




handyjohn said:


> My friend got invited on 75. DOE 20 August. Seems they are clearing those who have single EOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

ericxu said:


> Hi guys
> Just wondering if there is another manual invitation this afternoon as the invitation happened yesterday was to make up to invitation that didnt occur on 4th October. What about 20th September? Not sure if they will make it up to that round as well.


I counted less than 10 manual invites yday. Can't be that's to make up for 4/10 or 20/9 quota isn't it? I was trying to check immi tracker but the system appear to be down.


----------



## ericxu

Also, does anyone here know where has accountant been invited up to? I've been told that the 16th August is the cut-off date. My friend who has DOE of 17/08 hasnt been invited yet.


----------



## Upbeat

ericxu said:


> Also, does anyone here know where has accountant been invited up to? I've been told that the 16th August is the cut-off date. My friend who has DOE of 17/08 hasnt been invited yet.


My understanding is the manual round that happened covered upto 10 days approx. That's Aug 7th - Aug 16th.
That would explain people who didn't get it after 16th.
But somehow just 1 person one this group mentioned their mate got it with DOE 23RD.

I've been on 75, DOE 23rd. Didn't receive anything yet. This is just my understanding.


----------



## Mir0

target8 said:


> Hi mate
> My friend got invitation, but she submitted both external auditor and accountants.


What is her DOE?


----------



## chookudi

DIBP has removed the information regarding the manual invitation process for accountants from the skill select website..Probably things will move as normal and invites will once again be issued automatically


----------



## Darshana

A manual round with just 10 days movement for 75 doesn't look very encouraging


----------



## asadkhalid

We don’t really have any info on the number of invites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foundinsydney

Upbeat said:


> ericxu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone here know where has accountant been invited up to? I've been told that the 16th August is the cut-off date. My friend who has DOE of 17/08 hasnt been invited yet.
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is the manual round that happened covered upto 10 days
> approx. That's Aug 7th - Aug 16th. That would explain people who didn't get it after 16th.
> But somehow just 1 person one this group mentioned their mate got it with DOE 23RD.
> 
> I've been on 75, DOE 23rd. Didn't receive anything yet. This is just my understanding.
Click to expand...


I think you are right, Upbeat.


----------



## Upbeat

Now that the notice on Skillselect regarding the technical issue and manual invite has been taken off, let's hope they'll be a round tonight like the usual.

If not, time to change my username to 'lowbeat.' ?


----------



## gurungkai

Can i apply for EOI with 70 points?
I did Diploma in Business info system and Bachelors in Business [accounting]


----------



## quicksnow

Hey all,

Do you guys know any 70 pointers were invited in the past few days?


----------



## Foundinsydney

Upbeat said:


> Now that the notice on Skillselect regarding the technical issue and manual invite has been taken off, let's hope they'll be a round tonight like the usual.
> 
> If not, time to change my username to 'lowbeat.' ?



Lets stay with "Upbeat", Mate. 
Positive thoughts only.


----------



## CAAMagan

Mir0 said:


> What is her DOE?


what was the score of your friend?


----------



## Mir0

CAAMagan said:


> what was the score of your friend?




She is not my friend, The score was 75 for sure, the question I have raised is regarding the DOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chookudi

Got the invite......DOE 17/08/17 points 75


----------



## Foundinsydney

I got my invitation
EOI - 23rd Aug 17,
75 Points.


----------



## Lyonpark

DOE 03/09/17, 75 Points (Accountant)
Got my invitation!

All the best guys!


----------



## Foundinsydney

chookudi said:


> Got the invite......DOE 17/10/17 points 75


Congratulations!
You got it on the same day as your EOI.


----------



## Foundinsydney

Upbeat said:


> Now that the notice on Skillselect regarding the technical issue and manual invite has been taken off, let's hope they'll be a round tonight like the usual.
> 
> If not, time to change my username to 'lowbeat.' ?


You must have got your invite .


----------



## chookudi

It was an error..i have corrected it...DOE is 17/08/17



Foundinsydney said:


> Congratulations!
> You got it on the same day as your EOI.


----------



## asadkhalid

chookudi said:


> It was an error..i have corrected it...DOE is 17/08/17


Yes, i had a burst of excitement when i read it first  Congrats!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foundinsydney

chookudi said:


> It was an error..i have corrected it...DOE is 17/08/17
> 
> 
> 
> Foundinsydney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> You got it on the same day as your EOI.
Click to expand...

Congratulations. What a relief after all the drama


----------



## asadkhalid

quicksnow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Do you guys know any 70 pointers were invited in the past few days?


I don't really think so!

Are there any 75 pointers that have not been invited? Share your DOEs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

I'm at 75 points with single EOI and DOE 21st September.


----------



## md90

12/09 with 75 not been invited, hopefully next round!


----------



## Mir0

Congrats everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Is the invitation round over and so fast. It means like people from 17th August till 3rd September are invited and in 18 days there have been 239 invitees with 75 points and few 80's. Thats strange.


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> Is the invitation round over and so fast. It means like people from 17th August till 3rd September are invited and in 18 days there have been 239 invitees with 75 points and few 80's. Thats strange.


The invite is so early? Thought it's 12am Sydney time 18th Oct. It's half an hour more to go. Can we be hopeful for another batch in half an hour's time?

EOI 22nd Sept with 75 points


----------



## Upbeat

Foundinsydney said:


> Upbeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the notice on Skillselect regarding the technical issue and manual invite has been taken off, let's hope they'll be a round tonight like the usual.
> 
> If not, time to change my username to 'lowbeat.' ?
> 
> 
> 
> You must have got your invite .
Click to expand...

Yes!!!!! Fianlly, the wait is over.
Congratulations to everyone who got.
And hang in there, for the people who are awaiting. Things will be in your favour soon. 
And my EOD 23rd August.


----------



## handyjohn

lingling said:


> The invite is so early? Thought it's 12am Sydney time 18th Oct. It's half an hour more to go. Can we be hopeful for another batch in half an hour's time?
> 
> 
> 
> EOI 22nd Sept with 75 points




Its already 12:34 in Sydney as daylight saving is on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

:grouphug:


handyjohn said:


> Its already 12:34 in Sydney as daylight saving is on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for my ignorance but what do u mean by daylight saving is on? Sydney is 2 hours ahead of my time here in Malaysia n hence it should only be 11.41pm there. I'm relying on this forum for update as my agent lodged my EOI. So I have no access to check on the status


----------



## st_141

Guys please post the last DOE of invitation. Someone wrote 3rd September got invited. If anybody getting invitation beyond 3rd September kindly update here.

Thanks.


----------



## krish75

Got invited
75 point DOE 31 Aug......
Happy.....


----------



## Upbeat

lingling said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its already 12:34 in Sydney as daylight saving is on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but what do u mean by daylight saving is on? Sydney is 2 hours ahead of my time here in Malaysia n hence it should only be 11.41pm there. I'm relying on this forum for update as my agent lodged my EOI. So I have no access to check on the status
Click to expand...

Clocks change twice a year. Australia is now 3 hours ahead of Malaysia. Its 12:48am here currently.


----------



## kirk1031

4 Sep 75 points accountant invited!


----------



## lingling

Upbeat said:


> Clocks change twice a year. Australia is now 3 hours ahead of Malaysia. Its 12:48am here currently.


Thanks. Means I'll have to keep waiting for another 2 weeks. If not for 4th of Oct blunder, it should have reach my turn by today's invite. Really disappointed


----------



## st_141

Congratulations people.


----------



## Gil8

Hi all, 

My 75 points EOI that was submitted on 30/8/17 just received invitation for 189 visa. 

Just a question for those WHO HAVE SUBMITTED their application to the DIBP. 

I have been invited to apply for 189 visa for General Accountant with an 80 points EOI. 

CPA did not approve my workplace experience and therefore my application with the 80 points EOI is still open but haven't been submitted. 

I then submitted another EOI with 75 points on 30/8/17 and currently awaiting an invite. 

Meanwhile I had a look at the questionnaire when you get once inviteted, I have a question with respect to the following 3 (three) questions:

1. Non-migrating members of the family unit:
Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not an Australian citizens or Australian permanent resident? 

I'm in Australia by myself, my parents etc. are in my home country and WON'T be migrating to Australia, DO I NEED to list them down and include them in this question? 

Thanks for answering


----------



## Upbeat

Hey guys.
Any thread available for guidance to start applying after getting the invite?


----------



## Foundinsydney

Upbeat said:


> Hey guys.
> Any thread available for guidance to start applying after getting the invite?


Great, please start a new thread. Thanks Upbeat


----------



## Scorpio22

Hello Everyone,

I am new member in this forum. The updates here are really helpful.

I am currently sitting on 70 points with DOE in June. From the looks of the invitation speed, 70 pointers does not seem to have any chance.


----------



## st_141

With 70 points chances are remote and even if it happens it won't be soon. DIBP is moving at such a pace you can't predict anything. I hope there are no more fake eoi's and it doesn't haunt us again. It already spoilt 2 rounds or else September backlog would have been cleared for 75 pointers.

Cheers.


----------



## Scorpio22

Do you guys think if there is a chance for 70 pointers?


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi guys, can someone please clear some queries. The date of effect of 18 oct round is around 4th Sep 2017. Does it mean that for the last 3 rounds, i.e for 20th sep and 4th oct and 18th Oct round only had 29 days moment? If that is the case this is a realy bad thing for 75 pointers and 70 pointers dont stand a chance.


----------



## Rab nawaz

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi guys, can someone please clear some queries. The date of effect of 18 oct round is around 4th Sep 2017. Does it mean that for the last 3 rounds, i.e for 20th sep and 4th oct and 18th Oct round only had 29 days moment? If that is the case this is a realy bad thing for 75 pointers and 70 pointers dont stand a chance.


They are trying their best to kick out 75s but unfortunately they cant do that so they are pushing the cut offs as much they can so in few months of time 75s will be like 70s today.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Rab nawaz said:


> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, can someone please clear some queries. The date of effect of 18 oct round is around 4th Sep 2017. Does it mean that for the last 3 rounds, i.e for 20th sep and 4th oct and 18th Oct round only had 29 days moment? If that is the case this is a realy bad thing for 75 pointers and 70 pointers dont stand a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> They are trying their best to kick out 75s but unfortunately they cant do that so they are pushing the cut offs as much they can so in few months of time 75s will be like 70s today.
Click to expand...


Agreed, backlog started from 40 days, and see now its 10 days per round, this is crazy


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> They are trying their best to kick out 75s but unfortunately they cant do that so they are pushing the cut offs as much they can so in few months of time 75s will be like 70s today.



So the cut-offpoint will be increased to 85-90 or even 100 ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> So the cut-offpoint will be increased to 85-90 or even 100 ?


The answer is yes and they are slow poisioning accountants by fake cut offs so in a few months of time there will be massive backlog for 75s and the points will jump on 80 and at a certain point people will give up. If anyone having 70 points now go for 10 points jump otherwise by the time 70s will jump to 75s cut will be crossing 80.


----------



## asadkhalid

I’m pretty sure that they didn’t invite 239x3 candidates manually! Thats just not possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> The answer is yes and they are slow poisioning accountants by fake cut offs so in a few months of time there will be massive backlog for 75s and the points will jump on 80 and at a certain point people will give up. If anyone having 70 points now go for 10 points jump otherwise by the time 70s will jump to 75s cut will be crossing 80.


And if point cut off will increase to 90, how will people fullfill that.


----------



## asadkhalid

ykhawaja said:


> And if point cut off will increase to 90, how will people fullfill that.




Well cut off reaching 90 interns means that there are all 90 pointers in the system so people would be full filling that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

asadkhalid said:


> Well cut off reaching 90 interns means that there are all 90 pointers in the system so people would be full filling that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you really thing it is possible for everyone to reach 90 points? 75 is achievable but 90 is out of the way. you need to be perfect age, english, australian degree, py.naati, regional, work experience. Come on , seriously!!!


----------



## asadkhalid

ykhawaja said:


> Do you really thing it is possible for everyone to reach 90 points? 75 is achievable but 90 is out of the way. you need to be perfect age, english, australian degree, py.naati, regional, work experience. Come on , seriously!!!




I personally believe that 80 is the maximum limit for a normal human. That too are exceptional. 75 can be a norm. But 80 cannot be a norm. The only way it could be possible is if they reduced the occupation ceiling next year. That would mean maybe most 80 and only a few 75 pointers would be invited. 

Let’s hope things get better. But I’m started to feel that Oz isn’t the place for me now. I’m at 70. And would only get to 75 somewhere in 2019 lol. 

Finding alternatives now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

asadkhalid said:


> I personally believe that 80 is the maximum limit for a normal human. That too are exceptional. 75 can be a norm. But 80 cannot be a norm. The only way it could be possible is if they reduced the occupation ceiling next year. That would mean maybe most 80 and only a few 75 pointers would be invited.
> 
> Let’s hope things get better. But I’m started to feel that Oz isn’t the place for me now. I’m at 70. And would only get to 75 somewhere in 2019 lol.
> 
> Finding alternatives now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You arnt alone i got 70 as well and i knew exactly by the time i will add 5 points the cut offs will be crossing 80 so there is no need to waste yours precious hard earned dollars for no reason.


----------



## hulk

Rab nawaz said:


> You arnt alone i got 70 as well and i knew exactly by the time i will add 5 points the cut offs will be crossing 80 so there is no need to waste yours precious hard earned dollars for no reason.


What is ur doe? I also have 70 points

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Rab nawaz said:


> You arnt alone i got 70 as well and i knew exactly by the time i will add 5 points the cut offs will be crossing 80 so there is no need to waste yours precious hard earned dollars for no reason.




Well, thats so true. I have for now decided not to spend one penny anymore on DIBP. I would be completing my work experience by 2019. If i get it, fine. If not, I’m not going to wait for it. I was thinking about NAATI, but ive decided against it. I’m offshore and don’t really want to spend that amount. 

I really feel for the onshore international students who are prisoned by these policies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Further now that i put things into perspective, i wouldn’t be earning anymore than i am right now. Maybe, its a blessing in disguise for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

asadkhalid said:


> Well, thats so true. I have for now decided not to spend one penny anymore on DIBP. I would be completing my work experience by 2019. If i get it, fine. If not, I’m not going to wait for it. I was thinking about NAATI, but ive decided against it. I’m offshore and don’t really want to spend that amount.
> 
> I really feel for the onshore international students who are prisoned by these policies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally I feel that International Students should boycott places like Sydney and Melbourne and come to places like Tasmania and Darwin. Not only you got extra points for your residency but there is a good chance to get 190 visa for these states if you have 2 year degrees. I honestly feel there is no point in going to mainland now.

Btw the citizenship bil was rejected? Does that mean back to old rules ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

hulk said:


> What is ur doe? I also have 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


DOE doesnt matter when it comes to 70 points.


----------



## hulk

Rab nawaz said:


> DOE doesnt matter when it comes to 70 points.


Why is that so?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

Rab nawaz said:


> You arnt alone i got 70 as well and i knew exactly by the time i will add 5 points the cut offs will be crossing 80 so there is no need to waste yours precious hard earned dollars for no reason.


That is exactly what I amk thinking right now. I was thinking to invest some money and maybe by 2019 reaching 75, but the way things are going now, I understood that this (skillselect) is just another big joke from DIBP, so let's hope for the good, but everything right now it just so unreal, I cannot believe it that just 1.5 years ago ppl with 60 points were receivinh invitations just one month wait and the ceilings were just like now. So now, I am realising that all my hard earned money I have invested in OZ is just a big WASTE of my life!
That is so dissapointing. Lost so many years on this @#$%^ SH*T

Looking for alternatives!


----------



## Millenia

Millenia said:


> That is exactly what I amk thinking right now. I was thinking to invest some money and maybe by 2019 reaching 75, but the way things are going now, I understood that this (skillselect) is just another big joke from DIBP, so let's hope for the good, but everything right now it just so unreal, I cannot believe it that just 1.5 years ago ppl with 60 points were receivinh invitations just one month wait and the ceilings were just like now. So now, I am realising that all my hard earned money I have invested in OZ is just a big WASTE of my life!
> That is so dissapointing. Lost so many years on this @#$%^ SH*T
> 
> Looking for alternatives!


Insteaad of living a normal life, I felt stressed and unwanted in OZ, you are nobody here, and you have no benefits, no discounts (as an international student) but only paying taxes as every australian! and at the end of the day what do you have??????


----------



## ericxu

Do you guys have any idea about when those 75 pointers will be cleared? seem like invition for 70 points is far far away.


----------



## st_141

The slow progress of DIBP and fake EOI's doesn't make me feel that the invite will start soon for 70 pointers as the backlog is still a huge one 45 days and until next round you never know if the backlog increase or decrease. 

But frankly speaking, 20th september to 18 October (239*3=717) genuine invites other than the fake ones and it covered a time span of just 29 days i.e. 6th August to 4th September. So, these many people reached to 75 and 80 points in such a short span of time. This fact is really hard to take. Although you never know how the system works. I hope they clear the September Backlog in the first round of November or else the wait will increase.

Cheers.


----------



## asadkhalid

ericxu said:


> Do you guys have any idea about when those 75 pointers will be cleared? seem like invition for 70 points is far far away.




We don’t know much. We don’t have an exact cut off date nor do we have how many invites have been officially sent after what happened last week. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

ericxu said:


> Do you guys have any idea about when those 75 pointers will be cleared? seem like invition for 70 points is far far away.


With this pace, not very soon. Sadly. I don't know where so many 75 points are coming from. I know one case, where the guy claimed 75 points with 5 points from AUS experience but he actually worked in hospitality. He then did the skilled employment with CPA giving them only a reference letter from "employer" (he made it himself), and CPA recognised his experience as an accountant. He got invited and when he applied for visa his CO asked for Payslip, contracts, tax return...Well, now he does not know what to do and he is thinking to tell DIBP that he misunderstood the points he needed to claim, and he made a mistake...W...F? 
Also, in July the processing time for 189 Visas was 12 to 15 months, and suddenly (despite there are so many invitation given every 2 weeks, many more compared to other years)the processing time is 7 to 8 months????Why is that???This means not all of those 80 and 75's are applying for visas???????!

Maybe I am wrong..!!!????


----------



## Millenia

st_141 said:


> The slow progress of DIBP and fake EOI's doesn't make me feel that the invite will start soon for 70 pointers as the backlog is still a huge one 45 days and until next round you never know if the backlog increase or decrease.
> 
> But frankly speaking, 20th september to 18 October (239*3=717) genuine invites other than the fake ones and it covered a time span of just 29 days i.e. 6th August to 4th September. So, these many people reached to 75 and 80 points in such a short span of time. This fact is really hard to take. Although you never know how the system works. I hope they clear the September Backlog in the first round of November or else the wait will increase.
> 
> Cheers.


I don't think they gave 717 invites this round. Mate 717 of 80's and 75's in only 29 days?????? This is way too much!!!! Then the hope for 70's is gone forever! and soon will be for 75's


----------



## st_141

That is what is worrying me than how many actual invites go. When I look into this forum and immitracker I hardly find 20 odd people sitting with 75 and 80 points. So the rest are either not on immitracker and forum or are from Mars and getting invited by DIBP.

Cheers.


----------



## Millenia

st_141 said:


> That is what is worrying me than how many actual invites go. When I look into this forum and immitracker I hardly find 20 odd people sitting with 75 and 80 points. So the rest are either not on immitracker and forum or are from Mars and getting invited by DIBP.
> 
> Cheers.


Sometimes I think that even the aliens want to come to OZ and they are submitting EOI's as well!


----------



## ericxu

Mate, I guess they only did one round invitation last time. they didnt make it up to the invitation that was wasted on 20th September. They've taken off that message from skill select page which means most likely they wont send another invitation that was supposed to be done on 20th September. 239 invitations made a movement from 6th August to 16th August kinda looks reasonable. its just my own opinion. lets wait for the official news next week and see how many invitatons will be issued on 1st November.


----------



## st_141

I hope they invite and clear all back logs as the time taking is killing each one of us and it not just the invite, the DIBP visa game is also a battle and time taking. Fingers crossed.

Cheers.


----------



## ericxu

exactly man. I've been waiting for nearly a year. everyday for me feels like a long long time. I've no interest doing something else but get this thing sorted. Waiting is such a frustrating experience and I hope things can get better soon. Stay positive


----------



## handyjohn

Millenia said:


> With this pace, not very soon. Sadly. I don't know where so many 75 points are coming from. I know one case, where the guy claimed 75 points with 5 points from AUS experience but he actually worked in hospitality. He then did the skilled employment with CPA giving them only a reference letter from "employer" (he made it himself), and CPA recognised his experience as an accountant. He got invited and when he applied for visa his CO asked for Payslip, contracts, tax return...Well, now he does not know what to do and he is thinking to tell DIBP that he misunderstood the points he needed to claim, and he made a mistake...W...F?
> 
> Also, in July the processing time for 189 Visas was 12 to 15 months, and suddenly (despite there are so many invitation given every 2 weeks, many more compared to other years)the processing time is 7 to 8 months????Why is that???This means not all of those 80 and 75's are applying for visas???????!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am wrong..!!!????




I’m agree with you. Mostly people who are claiming experience points are getting caught by DIBP in visa processing. I’ve an example of my friend who claimed points on a stupid advice of agent and now got refused. Dibp asked so many documents including Organization chart which was impossible to arrange and then Same agent was advising him to withdraw case as submitting fake document can lead to serious breach and even banning to apply further for some time. In my personal opinion, mostly 75 or 80 points are applying on such experience and then a large of them rejected eventually. So here is the answer why accountant ceiling is going to 75 or 80. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk

There is news on Iscaah which confirms our understanding that the latest cutoff has moved to 04/09 (75 points)









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanwal9o1

handyjohn said:


> I’m agree with you. Mostly people who are claiming experience points are getting caught by DIBP in visa processing. I’ve an example of my friend who claimed points on a stupid advice of agent and now got refused. Dibp asked so many documents including Organization chart which was impossible to arrange and then Same agent was advising him to withdraw case as submitting fake document can lead to serious breach and even banning to apply further for some time. In my personal opinion, mostly 75 or 80 points are applying on such experience and then a large of them rejected eventually. So here is the answer why accountant ceiling is going to 75 or 80.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mates, i think the reason for all that movement in 189 grants was because of grants issued by DIBP in September which was c. 300, the highest since the start of this year (from july). As the waiting period is based on previous month’s grants, it moved down to 7-8 months from 12-15 months. Cheers!


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> That is what is worrying me than how many actual invites go. When I look into this forum and immitracker I hardly find 20 odd people sitting with 75 and 80 points. So the rest are either not on immitracker and forum or are from Mars and getting invited by DIBP.
> 
> Cheers.


Agree. Where did all the 75 pointers come from? Not even sighted on immi tracker n this forum? Some planet where people are not IT savvy but the people is capable enough to easily hit 75 or even 80 points?


----------



## arf712

I still believe that the double invitation is the reason for slow movement of accountant professions. I don't understand why people with 75/80/85 points have to submit more than one EOI to make sure they get invited. They will get it anyway. If we could all withdraw our unwanted extra eois, the cutoff will go down to 70 point within couple of rounds. We are all requesting our friends who have already got invitations to withdraw their extra EOIs. Please do it.


----------



## FrozeN666

Breakdown of points? Is that 70+5?
Or you had 75 on 189?


----------



## awais_666

lingling said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what is worrying me than how many actual invites go. When I look into this forum and immitracker I hardly find 20 odd people sitting with 75 and 80 points. So the rest are either not on immitracker and forum or are from Mars and getting invited by DIBP.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree. Where did all the 75 pointers come from? Not even sighted on immi tracker n this forum? Some planet where people are not IT savvy but the people is capable enough to easily hit 75 or even 80 points?
Click to expand...

Its all competition bro i achieved 60 points in 2015 when 60 were required and still couldnt get it till i decided to give my 100% efforts and do PY plus 79 each pte and just 1 week before my visa to expire i got it. Its all competition and luck


----------



## KKlife

Hi guys,

First of all, I feel sorry for anyone who is affected by the fake EOIs recently. Hope everything goes well from now on after the so-called "manual fix". The reason I am back to posting is to talk you guys about EOI with 75s. If a person follow a specific "plan", he/she can achieve such score with one to one and half year after graduate.

We all know Every graduates in Australia has a base points of 45 when graduate (Age 18-24) . Most people I knew has already done their NAATI before they graduate (+5). Believe or not, he/she is most likely paired with another applicant (+5). As at now, he/she is sitting at 55 points just before they graduate.

Then when he/she graduate, enrol in PY and focus on PTE is a must. Within one year, 5+10 will be obtained. Plus if they willing to "pay", they can easily get the 1 years experience in the same year. So after a year, they are sitting at 75s point or even 80s if their age move up to 25.

Yes. I agreed that people who are in the above scenario, are limited. But trust me, this group of people is more than enough to occupy the quotas after considering the fake EOIs or double EOIs. It has been a trend in the industry where agent selling "migration package" as what i typed above.

Anyway, I wish you guys the best for what may come in the future.


----------



## arf712

KKlife said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all, I feel sorry for anyone who is affected by the fake EOIs recently. Hope everything goes well from now on after the so-called "manual fix". The reason I am back to posting is to talk you guys about EOI with 75s. If a person follow a specific "plan", he/she can achieve such score with one to one and half year after graduate.
> 
> We all know Every graduates in Australia has a base points of 45 when graduate (Age 18-24) . Most people I knew has already done their NAATI before they graduate (+5). Believe or not, he/she is most likely paired with another applicant (+5). As at now, he/she is sitting at 55 points just before they graduate.
> 
> Then when he/she graduate, enrol in PY and focus on PTE is a must. Within one year, 5+10 will be obtained. Plus if they willing to "pay", they can easily get the 1 years experience in the same year. So after a year, they are sitting at 75s point or even 80s if their age move up to 25.
> 
> Yes. I agreed that people who are in the above scenario, are limited. But trust me, this group of people is more than enough to occupy the quotas after considering the fake EOIs or double EOIs. It has been a trend in the industry where agent selling "migration package" as what i typed above.
> 
> Anyway, I wish you guys the best for what may come in the future.


 I agree with you. But even after that, the extra unwanted EOIs are holding us back. I'm currently sitting on 70 but fortunately it'll be 75 in March next year.


----------



## dannybne

The last invitation round of FY 2015 – 2016 happened on 11 May 2016 and the cut-off point was 70 points with DOE 03 May 2016 (with an invitation gap of just 8 days).
For the entire financial year 2016 – 2017, the cut-off moved from 03 May 2016 to 24 October 2016 (175 days movement for the entire financial year at 70 points).
I believe that of the 2500 seats available for 2016-17 FY, only 215 would have been used up (the rest 2,285 got wasted and would have been added to current FY 2017-18, making the total seats 4,785 (2,500 + 2,285).
I believe, in effect all we had was 215 seats, no wonder the queue movement for each round looked like the following for the last financial year:
0, 21, 9, 1m2d, 5, 11, 4, 5, 3, 5, 1, 2, 7, 1, 0, -17, 1m, 15, 12 days
I do not believe the conspiracy theory that DIBP has anything to do with artificially inflating the points.
The probable reasons for this have been discussed in this forum and could be any or all of the following:
a)	a candidate can have any number of EOI’s and once an invitation has been received on an EOI, then wouldn’t care to suspend other EOI’s.
b)	candidates creating EOI’s with points which they can’t substantiate and therefore, either pull out after getting invitations in fear of getting rejected or may get rejected after submitting false documents.
c)	some agents overseas (not sure how realistic this is), create fake EOI’s to lure candidates.
d)	some desperate candidates creating phantom EOI’s to mess up the system
Leaving aside all other possibilities, double invitation itself does enough damage as unaccepted invitations gets re-invites after 60 days.
I have been living in Brisbane for the last 4 years and have big circle of friends and prospective migrants that I have came across through university, various seminars, expo’s etc. There are just a few 75 pointers that I have known of. It’s very hard to believe that 10-20 candidates succeed in claiming 75 points each day.
I do not think that DIBP is evil and somehow plotting against accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE! You may well attach a lot of emotions to the efforts and sacrifices undertaken to build up your points. But for DIBP, it’s just another occupation in the MLTSSL out of 178 occupations.
There are numerous ways in which the system can be enhanced and this has been shared by members of this forum. Introducing a fee for submitting EOI’s would be a starting point and there was a forum member who even provided the code to eliminate double invitation. The moment someone accepts an invitation, all the EOI’s pertaining to the candidates tracked via passport gets locked/suspended. It’s just one fix, which they will never do. I don’t think DIBP has got anything personal against Accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE.
Four months have gone by in this financial year and the cut-off hasn’t hit 70 points yet. And I wouldn’t be surprised, if it doesn’t hit 70 at all for the entire FY! With an Occupation Ceiling of 4,785, the estimate was that even 65 pointers stood a chance in this financial year. I believe that last FY, we just had 215 seats used (8.6%*2,500) which means that realistically we would all be vying for 412 seats (8.6%*4,785). Otherwise, there is no rationale of how the point stays at 75, even though the quota has almost doubled.
Moreover, DIBP is not at all transparent. The only information provided is the cut-off points. DIBP doesn’t provide any information as to how many seats have actually been used up for a financial year. Why was the quota for accountants doubled, when the occupation is already flagged for removal? If the scenario of last FY is repeated, we will have the Accountants seats increased to 6,873 (2,500 + 4,373) for the next FY, however the points would still stay at 75.
The moment I saw a post from a forum member wanting to create phantom EOI’s to give DIBP a wake up call, I had listed out the reasons for not indulging in such a practice. However, after the 85 points debacle, I have come across a few who hailed the perpetrator as someone who fought a corrupt system and bought us justice. Nothing doing! We just lost 239 seats. The discrepancy of 200-odd 85 points in a single invitation round, came to their notice only after an outcry from various candidates and agents through the social media. 
DIBP acknowledged a “technical glitch” only but NOT a “major flaw” in their system due to which anyone who wishes can still mess with the system. Anyways, DIBP went into a damage control mode for 2 weeks (during which who knows how many hours of overtime pay would have been claimed!) and scoops up a manual invite and hopefully elimination of all the phantom EOI’s at 85 (If not, after 60 days we would know, when the points hit back at 85).
I don’t think the lost 239 invites due to fake EOI’s in the 20 September would have been manually invited. However, DIBP would have a rationale for that, “Just to be fair to Accountants, we would be adding those lost invitations to next year’s Quota!”.


----------



## Millenia

dannybne said:


> The last invitation round of FY 2015 – 2016 happened on 11 May 2016 and the cut-off point was 70 points with DOE 03 May 2016 (with an invitation gap of just 8 days).
> For the entire financial year 2016 – 2017, the cut-off moved from 03 May 2016 to 24 October 2016 (175 days movement for the entire financial year at 70 points).
> I believe that of the 2500 seats available for 2016-17 FY, only 215 would have been used up (the rest 2,285 got wasted and would have been added to current FY 2017-18, making the total seats 4,785 (2,500 + 2,285).
> I believe, in effect all we had was 215 seats, no wonder the queue movement for each round looked like the following for the last financial year:
> 0, 21, 9, 1m2d, 5, 11, 4, 5, 3, 5, 1, 2, 7, 1, 0, -17, 1m, 15, 12 days
> I do not believe the conspiracy theory that DIBP has anything to do with artificially inflating the points.
> The probable reasons for this have been discussed in this forum and could be any or all of the following:
> a)	a candidate can have any number of EOI’s and once an invitation has been received on an EOI, then wouldn’t care to suspend other EOI’s.
> b)	candidates creating EOI’s with points which they can’t substantiate and therefore, either pull out after getting invitations in fear of getting rejected or may get rejected after submitting false documents.
> c)	some agents overseas (not sure how realistic this is), create fake EOI’s to lure candidates.
> d)	some desperate candidates creating phantom EOI’s to mess up the system
> Leaving aside all other possibilities, double invitation itself does enough damage as unaccepted invitations gets re-invites after 60 days.
> I have been living in Brisbane for the last 4 years and have big circle of friends and prospective migrants that I have came across through university, various seminars, expo’s etc. There are just a few 75 pointers that I have known of. It’s very hard to believe that 10-20 candidates succeed in claiming 75 points each day.
> I do not think that DIBP is evil and somehow plotting against accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE! You may well attach a lot of emotions to the efforts and sacrifices undertaken to build up your points. But for DIBP, it’s just another occupation in the MLTSSL out of 178 occupations.
> There are numerous ways in which the system can be enhanced and this has been shared by members of this forum. Introducing a fee for submitting EOI’s would be a starting point and there was a forum member who even provided the code to eliminate double invitation. The moment someone accepts an invitation, all the EOI’s pertaining to the candidates tracked via passport gets locked/suspended. It’s just one fix, which they will never do. I don’t think DIBP has got anything personal against Accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE.
> Four months have gone by in this financial year and the cut-off hasn’t hit 70 points yet. And I wouldn’t be surprised, if it doesn’t hit 70 at all for the entire FY! With an Occupation Ceiling of 4,785, the estimate was that even 65 pointers stood a chance in this financial year. I believe that last FY, we just had 215 seats used (8.6%*2,500) which means that realistically we would all be vying for 412 seats (8.6%*4,785). Otherwise, there is no rationale of how the point stays at 75, even though the quota has almost doubled.
> Moreover, DIBP is not at all transparent. The only information provided is the cut-off points. DIBP doesn’t provide any information as to how many seats have actually been used up for a financial year. Why was the quota for accountants doubled, when the occupation is already flagged for removal? If the scenario of last FY is repeated, we will have the Accountants seats increased to 6,873 (2,500 + 4,373) for the next FY, however the points would still stay at 75.
> The moment I saw a post from a forum member wanting to create phantom EOI’s to give DIBP a wake up call, I had listed out the reasons for not indulging in such a practice. However, after the 85 points debacle, I have come across a few who hailed the perpetrator as someone who fought a corrupt system and bought us justice. Nothing doing! We just lost 239 seats. The discrepancy of 200-odd 85 points in a single invitation round, came to their notice only after an outcry from various candidates and agents through the social media.
> DIBP acknowledged a “technical glitch” only but NOT a “major flaw” in their system due to which anyone who wishes can still mess with the system. Anyways, DIBP went into a damage control mode for 2 weeks (during which who knows how many hours of overtime pay would have been claimed!) and scoops up a manual invite and hopefully elimination of all the phantom EOI’s at 85 (If not, after 60 days we would know, when the points hit back at 85).
> I don’t think the lost 239 invites due to fake EOI’s in the 20 September would have been manually invited. However, DIBP would have a rationale for that, “Just to be fair to Accountants, we would be adding those lost invitations to next year’s Quota!”.


OMG..YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!!!!!! You Just said What everryone else is thinkingt but for I DONT KNOW what reasons they are afraid to say it! I DO NOT believe that there are so many genuine 75's, but still there are people who think that in ONE YEAR time you can build 75-80 points. People stuggle for alsmost 2 years in Taking PTE 79'


----------



## Rab nawaz

dannybne said:


> The last invitation round of FY 2015 – 2016 happened on 11 May 2016 and the cut-off point was 70 points with DOE 03 May 2016 (with an invitation gap of just 8 days).
> For the entire financial year 2016 – 2017, the cut-off moved from 03 May 2016 to 24 October 2016 (175 days movement for the entire financial year at 70 points).
> I believe that of the 2500 seats available for 2016-17 FY, only 215 would have been used up (the rest 2,285 got wasted and would have been added to current FY 2017-18, making the total seats 4,785 (2,500 + 2,285).
> I believe, in effect all we had was 215 seats, no wonder the queue movement for each round looked like the following for the last financial year:
> 0, 21, 9, 1m2d, 5, 11, 4, 5, 3, 5, 1, 2, 7, 1, 0, -17, 1m, 15, 12 days
> I do not believe the conspiracy theory that DIBP has anything to do with artificially inflating the points.
> The probable reasons for this have been discussed in this forum and could be any or all of the following:
> a)	a candidate can have any number of EOI’s and once an invitation has been received on an EOI, then wouldn’t care to suspend other EOI’s.
> b)	candidates creating EOI’s with points which they can’t substantiate and therefore, either pull out after getting invitations in fear of getting rejected or may get rejected after submitting false documents.
> c)	some agents overseas (not sure how realistic this is), create fake EOI’s to lure candidates.
> d)	some desperate candidates creating phantom EOI’s to mess up the system
> Leaving aside all other possibilities, double invitation itself does enough damage as unaccepted invitations gets re-invites after 60 days.
> I have been living in Brisbane for the last 4 years and have big circle of friends and prospective migrants that I have came across through university, various seminars, expo’s etc. There are just a few 75 pointers that I have known of. It’s very hard to believe that 10-20 candidates succeed in claiming 75 points each day.
> I do not think that DIBP is evil and somehow plotting against accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE! You may well attach a lot of emotions to the efforts and sacrifices undertaken to build up your points. But for DIBP, it’s just another occupation in the MLTSSL out of 178 occupations.
> There are numerous ways in which the system can be enhanced and this has been shared by members of this forum. Introducing a fee for submitting EOI’s would be a starting point and there was a forum member who even provided the code to eliminate double invitation. The moment someone accepts an invitation, all the EOI’s pertaining to the candidates tracked via passport gets locked/suspended. It’s just one fix, which they will never do. I don’t think DIBP has got anything personal against Accountants. It’s just that THEY DON’T CARE.
> Four months have gone by in this financial year and the cut-off hasn’t hit 70 points yet. And I wouldn’t be surprised, if it doesn’t hit 70 at all for the entire FY! With an Occupation Ceiling of 4,785, the estimate was that even 65 pointers stood a chance in this financial year. I believe that last FY, we just had 215 seats used (8.6%*2,500) which means that realistically we would all be vying for 412 seats (8.6%*4,785). Otherwise, there is no rationale of how the point stays at 75, even though the quota has almost doubled.
> Moreover, DIBP is not at all transparent. The only information provided is the cut-off points. DIBP doesn’t provide any information as to how many seats have actually been used up for a financial year. Why was the quota for accountants doubled, when the occupation is already flagged for removal? If the scenario of last FY is repeated, we will have the Accountants seats increased to 6,873 (2,500 + 4,373) for the next FY, however the points would still stay at 75.
> The moment I saw a post from a forum member wanting to create phantom EOI’s to give DIBP a wake up call, I had listed out the reasons for not indulging in such a practice. However, after the 85 points debacle, I have come across a few who hailed the perpetrator as someone who fought a corrupt system and bought us justice. Nothing doing! We just lost 239 seats. The discrepancy of 200-odd 85 points in a single invitation round, came to their notice only after an outcry from various candidates and agents through the social media.
> DIBP acknowledged a “technical glitch” only but NOT a “major flaw” in their system due to which anyone who wishes can still mess with the system. Anyways, DIBP went into a damage control mode for 2 weeks (during which who knows how many hours of overtime pay would have been claimed!) and scoops up a manual invite and hopefully elimination of all the phantom EOI’s at 85 (If not, after 60 days we would know, when the points hit back at 85).
> I don’t think the lost 239 invites due to fake EOI’s in the 20 September would have been manually invited. However, DIBP would have a rationale for that, “Just to be fair to Accountants, we would be adding those lost invitations to next year’s Quota!”.


When a pokerselect machine is making billions instead of its orignal worth do you really think so the casino owner will care for anything? this sentence they dont care mean infinite attempts of PTE, IELTS, NAATI, PY, Exp, Partners Fee and Taxes and this is one of the easiest way to collect ships of money from every single onshore graduates.


----------



## lingling

Millenia said:


> OMG..YOU ARE SO RIGHT!!!!!!! You Just said What everryone else is thinkingt but for I DONT KNOW what reasons they are afraid to say it! I DO NOT believe that there are so many genuine 75's, but still there are people who think that in ONE YEAR time you can build 75-80 points. People stuggle for alsmost 2 years in Taking PTE 79'


I took IELTS from Dec 2015 n after 14 exams only I got my 8.0 in Sept 2017, after 1 year 9 mths!


----------



## Millenia

lingling said:


> I took IELTS from Dec 2015 n after 14 exams only I got my 8.0 in Sept 2017, after 1 year 9 mths!


Well, you spent approx. $5000 worth, 2 years of you life (living in fear, stress, without many rights, taxes, an so on....)and apart from that..many other expenses!!!!

And there are rumours that DIBP are doing this because they want to get rid of migrants. Slowly they want to close their borders, so that only pure OZies will live here. Even the non-prorata occupations can't be invited with 60 points...IT's a shame!!!


----------



## FrozeN666

If you think about it, coming in this ****ty country was the worst decision for everyone.
We've spent money on education, living costs, agents, travel, had heaps of stress and at the end to be even not considered for PR?!?
Let me ask you this, what if you get PR? What are you gonna do?
You can never buy a house especially in Sydney, the other cities are just dead end with very low job prospects.

Just look at the economy, mining is gone and Australia doesn't produce anything! It's just people, real estate and services.
What is services? Students, agents, lawyers, accountants. Everything is related to the government. 

That's why we came to another country right? To work hard, pay fees and not be able to buy a proper house? but a small shoebox for 500k. Lolz this country sickens me to be honest.
If we've put all this effort in our homeland i will guarantee by now we would be successful.


----------



## Millenia

FrozeN666 said:


> If you think about it, coming in this ****ty country was the worst decision for everyone.
> We've spent money on education, living costs, agents, travel, had heaps of stress and at the end to be even not considered for PR?!?
> Let me ask you this, what if you get PR? What are you gonna do?
> You can never buy a house especially in Sydney, the other cities are just dead end with very low job prospects.
> 
> Just look at the economy, mining is gone and Australia doesn't produce anything! It's just people, real estate and services.
> What is services? Students, agents, lawyers, accountants. Everything is related to the government.
> 
> That's why we came to another country right? To work hard, pay fees and not be able to buy a proper house? but a small shoebox for 500k. Lolz this country sickens me to be honest.
> If we've put all this effort in our homeland i will guarantee by now we would be successful.


This is exactly what I was talking with my friends these days. You will never afford a house. And even if you work hard, it will never be yours. If one person is buying a house at 35 (for e.g), it will have to pay 30 years morgage. This means that all their life is gonna be spent on paying debts (no travel, and put limit on everything).......
Anyways, we don't have to be desperate. And this is an accounting thread not a whingeing thread!!:


Let's hope for the best!!! Good Luck everyone!


----------



## karizma360

The regional areas in Australia needs more people, but no one is willing or very few are willing to shift to regional areas for obvious reasons. I just can't fathom why immigration doesn't send invites to deserving people with 70+ points to any regional area from a selection of few with a 5 year condition of staying etc or something else.


----------



## st_141

NSW 190 Subclass should be scrapped as it gives false hopes to people even with 80 points including SS. Even the Northern Territory doesn't entertain people with experience and points. DIBP should by now make it official that 75 is the cut off for 189 and all 70 and 65 pointers should either withdraw their EOI's or keep paying their hard earned money to PTE, Naati, PY and get to 75. A real sad scenerio and looking at the current slow progress of invites it may take 2 rounds of November to complete September backlog of Eoi's and this will create a gap of 2 months. And again a number of people from Mars will pile up with 75 and 80 points and the gap will gradually keep on increasing.


----------



## gurungkai

Hi,
Can someone please enlighten me on this .
So i was told that for an individual PR, the expense range between 4000 - 5000 AUD.
However, is that only after we receive invitation from the government on 189 or 190?
Does lodging EOI require no cost? Aside from agent cost?


----------



## hulk

gurungkai said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please enlighten me on this .
> So i was told that for an individual PR, the expense range between 4000 - 5000 AUD.
> However, is that only after we receive invitation from the government on 189 or 190?
> Does lodging EOI require no cost? Aside from agent cost?


Yes lodging Eoi does not involve any cost...you need to pay the Visa fees only after u get the invite

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## md90

Millenia said:


> And this is an accounting thread not a whingeing thread!!:


This is exactly what I was thinking! This might be controversial on here but it's supply and demand if you don't make the cut at the moment then you either need to improve your points so you do or look elsewhere (yes I know a lot of money has been spent and the barrier has moved and that's unfortunate but the queue isn't determined by how much money you've spent so you need to get past it, it's sunk cost you can't get it back!). 

For those who say they can't upgrade points, most of you are really saying 'I can't be bothered to put in any more effort to this or wait any more, I feel I'm owed the success now'! Lets be honest millions of people around the world have degrees now, that doesn't make you special anymore, you need to do way more to stand out from the crowd! For all the moaners on here you just want to cry about the fact you can't get it now like a child does! I've got 75 because I've worked and waited for 5 years to get the points, I could learn a language and get NATTI for another 5, I could do the Australian study for 5, I could do an Australian professional year for 5, I could get a partner and ask them to skill in a relevant occupation for 5, I could work for another 3 years to get another 5 points. They are options for me, not immediate ones but none the less options I could pursue if it meant that much to me. Unless you've done all these you've not done all you can, age is the only points that are unavailable to some if you are on the wrong end of 32. 

Fake EOI's aren't an excuse either, DIBP will have taken them into account (obviously excluding abnormal ones like what happened a few rounds ago), people not getting grants once invited etc in the ceiling for this year i.e. if there's a 20% grant success rate and they want a 1000 accountants then they make the ceiling 5000 knowing they haven't fixed the system from last year (these figures aren't intended to be accurate). When people create fake EOI's in the mass that we saw a month ago then do they really care? They will just adjust the number for next year, it doesn't matter to them they'll generate the income next year instead and they'll give more hope of the booming accounting industry to the next batch of graduates who won't research it properly. Anyone who thinks they haven't take this into account answer me this, is there 500-1000 accounting vacancies laying open now, that companies can't fill, or whatever you think has been wasted this FY? I'm going to Melbourne (hopefully) and there's maybe 10-20 jobs a week and they get filled reasonably quickly, Melbourne isn't seeing the issue with lack of skilled Accountants clearly!

If you get PR then does DIBP owe you a job as well or are you going to moan about the fact you have to do an unskilled job because there isn't enough accounting jobs? Are you willing to do what it takes to differentiate yourself from the crowd or does the fact you've graduated make you so special every company will be chasing after you? As a manager now, I see 50-100 applications for every role and the majority have degrees and I don't live in a prime talent location like Sydney etc! I hate to tell you lifes not that easy, if you think what you've done is tough then you need a wake up call, graduating is the easy part! The top jobs have every person from multiple years, in multiple countries competing for them! What stands each of you out from the rest of us? The successful power through adversity and reinvent themselves to deal with problems not sit and moan about it online!

As for the money you've spent, what does Australia care about the money they already have? or the money you have the potential to generate in future? People will always back themselves so if you think Australian universities will be suddenly void of foreign students then you're mistaken, if I'd decided on Australia back then it wouldn't have stopped me because I know I could get 85, 90 etc if I really had the desire to do so.

Also I keep hearing 'but there's only 25 people on here with 75+ points, where are all the people?', this forum is predominately Asian countries and a handful of European people. Do you really think that is anywhere close to reflective of the population of people applying? Where's all the rest of Europeans & Asians? North Americans? South Americans? Africans? NZ? There will be loads of silent readers, loads who rely solely on agents for info, loads on alternative forums, loads who just look at the DIBP results. This is a tiny sample of the people who will be applying and always will be. As we don't know how small a sample this or immitracker is (and how much it varies at any given time) we've no way of knowing who many invites get wasted and how many DIPB actually wanted to let in but we can be sure they didn't expect to get 4800 or whatever the accurate ceiling figure is!

I come here for genuinely useful info or updates from Welshtone, blackrider etc and have to wade through this moaning crap every day to find it! If the moaners don't change your attitudes then I hate to tell you but you won't be as successful as you seem to feel you're entitled to be! Some of you need a serious reality check!


----------



## arf712

md90 said:


> Millenia said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this is an accounting thread not a whingeing thread!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking! This might be controversial on here but it's supply and demand if you don't make the cut at the moment then you either need to improve your points so you do or look elsewhere (yes I know a lot of money has been spent and the barrier has moved and that's unfortunate but the queue isn't determined by how much money you've spent so you need to get past it, it's sunk cost you can't get it back!).
> 
> For those who say they can't upgrade points, most of you are really saying 'I can't be bothered to put in any more effort to this or wait any more, I feel I'm owed the success now'! Lets be honest millions of people around the world have degrees now, that doesn't make you special anymore, you need to do way more to stand out from the crowd! For all the moaners on here you just want to cry about the fact you can't get it now like a child does! I've got 75 because I've worked and waited for 5 years to get the points, I could learn a language and get NATTI for another 5, I could do the Australian study for 5, I could do an Australian professional year for 5, I could get a partner and ask them to skill in a relevant occupation for 5, I could work for another 3 years to get another 5 points. They are options for me, not immediate ones but none the less options I could pursue if it meant that much to me. Unless you've done all these you've not done all you can, age is the only points that are unavailable to some if you are on the wrong end of 32.
> 
> Fake EOI's aren't an excuse either, DIBP will have taken them into account (obviously excluding abnormal ones like what happened a few rounds ago), people not getting grants once invited etc in the ceiling for this year i.e. if there's a 20% grant success rate and they want a 1000 accountants then they make the ceiling 5000 knowing they haven't fixed the system from last year (these figures aren't intended to be accurate). When people create fake EOI's in the mass that we saw a month ago then do they really care? They will just adjust the number for next year, it doesn't matter to them they'll generate the income next year instead and they'll give more hope of the booming accounting industry to the next batch of graduates who won't research it properly. Anyone who thinks they haven't take this into account answer me this, is there 500-1000 accounting vacancies laying open now, that companies can't fill, or whatever you think has been wasted this FY? I'm going to Melbourne (hopefully) and there's maybe 10-20 jobs a week and they get filled reasonably quickly, Melbourne isn't seeing the issue with lack of skilled Accountants clearly!
> 
> If you get PR then does DIBP owe you a job as well or are you going to moan about the fact you have to do an unskilled job because there isn't enough accounting jobs? Are you willing to do what it takes to differentiate yourself from the crowd or does the fact you've graduated make you so special every company will be chasing after you? As a manager now, I see 50-100 applications for every role and the majority have degrees and I don't live in a prime talent location like Sydney etc! I hate to tell you lifes not that easy, if you think what you've done is tough then you need a wake up call, graduating is the easy part! The top jobs have every person from multiple years, in multiple countries competing for them! What stands each of you out from the rest of us? The successful power through adversity and reinvent themselves to deal with problems not sit and moan about it online!
> 
> As for the money you've spent, what does Australia care about the money they already have? or the money you have the potential to generate in future? People will always back themselves so if you think Australian universities will be suddenly void of foreign students then you're mistaken, if I'd decided on Australia back then it wouldn't have stopped me because I know I could get 85, 90 etc if I really had the desire to do so.
> 
> Also I keep hearing 'but there's only 25 people on here with 75+ points, where are all the people?', this forum is predominately Asian countries and a handful of European people. Do you really think that is anywhere close to reflective of the population of people applying? Where's all the rest of Europeans & Asians? North Americans? South Americans? Africans? NZ? There will be loads of silent readers, loads who rely solely on agents for info, loads on alternative forums, loads who just look at the DIBP results. This is a tiny sample of the people who will be applying and always will be. As we don't know how small a sample this or immitracker is (and how much it varies at any given time) we've no way of knowing who many invites get wasted and how many DIPB actually wanted to let in but we can be sure they didn't expect to get 4800 or whatever the accurate ceiling figure is!
> 
> I come here for genuinely useful info or updates from Welshtone, blackrider etc and have to wade through this moaning crap every day to find it! If the moaners don't change your attitudes then I hate to tell you but you won't be as successful as you seem to feel you're entitled to be! Some of you need a serious reality check!
Click to expand...

 So you are meaning that there are millions of applicants around the world with 80 points for accountants whereas all other occupations only have 65 pointers??? How funny!!! Your arrogance just surprised me!!!


----------



## ANZ1412

md90 said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking! This might be controversial on here but it's supply and demand if you don't make the cut at the moment then you either need to improve your points so you do or look elsewhere (yes I know a lot of money has been spent and the barrier has moved and that's unfortunate but the queue isn't determined by how much money you've spent so you need to get past it, it's sunk cost you can't get it back!).
> 
> For those who say they can't upgrade points, most of you are really saying 'I can't be bothered to put in any more effort to this or wait any more, I feel I'm owed the success now'! Lets be honest millions of people around the world have degrees now, that doesn't make you special anymore, you need to do way more to stand out from the crowd! For all the moaners on here you just want to cry about the fact you can't get it now like a child does! I've got 75 because I've worked and waited for 5 years to get the points, I could learn a language and get NATTI for another 5, I could do the Australian study for 5, I could do an Australian professional year for 5, I could get a partner and ask them to skill in a relevant occupation for 5, I could work for another 3 years to get another 5 points. They are options for me, not immediate ones but none the less options I could pursue if it meant that much to me. Unless you've done all these you've not done all you can, age is the only points that are unavailable to some if you are on the wrong end of 32.
> 
> Fake EOI's aren't an excuse either, DIBP will have taken them into account (obviously excluding abnormal ones like what happened a few rounds ago), people not getting grants once invited etc in the ceiling for this year i.e. if there's a 20% grant success rate and they want a 1000 accountants then they make the ceiling 5000 knowing they haven't fixed the system from last year (these figures aren't intended to be accurate). When people create fake EOI's in the mass that we saw a month ago then do they really care? They will just adjust the number for next year, it doesn't matter to them they'll generate the income next year instead and they'll give more hope of the booming accounting industry to the next batch of graduates who won't research it properly. Anyone who thinks they haven't take this into account answer me this, is there 500-1000 accounting vacancies laying open now, that companies can't fill, or whatever you think has been wasted this FY? I'm going to Melbourne (hopefully) and there's maybe 10-20 jobs a week and they get filled reasonably quickly, Melbourne isn't seeing the issue with lack of skilled Accountants clearly!
> 
> If you get PR then does DIBP owe you a job as well or are you going to moan about the fact you have to do an unskilled job because there isn't enough accounting jobs? Are you willing to do what it takes to differentiate yourself from the crowd or does the fact you've graduated make you so special every company will be chasing after you? As a manager now, I see 50-100 applications for every role and the majority have degrees and I don't live in a prime talent location like Sydney etc! I hate to tell you lifes not that easy, if you think what you've done is tough then you need a wake up call, graduating is the easy part! The top jobs have every person from multiple years, in multiple countries competing for them! What stands each of you out from the rest of us? The successful power through adversity and reinvent themselves to deal with problems not sit and moan about it online!
> 
> As for the money you've spent, what does Australia care about the money they already have? or the money you have the potential to generate in future? People will always back themselves so if you think Australian universities will be suddenly void of foreign students then you're mistaken, if I'd decided on Australia back then it wouldn't have stopped me because I know I could get 85, 90 etc if I really had the desire to do so.
> 
> Also I keep hearing 'but there's only 25 people on here with 75+ points, where are all the people?', this forum is predominately Asian countries and a handful of European people. Do you really think that is anywhere close to reflective of the population of people applying? Where's all the rest of Europeans & Asians? North Americans? South Americans? Africans? NZ? There will be loads of silent readers, loads who rely solely on agents for info, loads on alternative forums, loads who just look at the DIBP results. This is a tiny sample of the people who will be applying and always will be. As we don't know how small a sample this or immitracker is (and how much it varies at any given time) we've no way of knowing who many invites get wasted and how many DIPB actually wanted to let in but we can be sure they didn't expect to get 4800 or whatever the accurate ceiling figure is!
> 
> I come here for genuinely useful info or updates from Welshtone, blackrider etc and have to wade through this moaning crap every day to find it! If the moaners don't change your attitudes then I hate to tell you but you won't be as successful as you seem to feel you're entitled to be! Some of you need a serious reality check!


So you meant there are more than new 500 accountants with 75+ every 2 weeks applying for Australian visa in Europeans & Asians? North Americans? South Americans? Africans? NZ? there?

Remember 75 point is a significant number. 
IF they have 15 points for experience they must lost points because of their age. 
IF they are not living in Australia how can they earn points with NATTI, PY or Australian study?
And even English native speakers cannot achieve IELTS 8 all skills.

Definitely, they are fake applications or DIBP intends to do it.


----------



## md90

arf712 said:


> So you are meaning that there are millions of applicants around the world with 80 points for accountants whereas all other occupations only have 65 pointers??? How funny!!! Your arrogance just surprised me!!!


No, did you read what I've written? There are millions of graduates in the world (meaning all different degrees and professions), it doesn't make someone special by having a degree now. It's the norm in professions like accounting these days.

I'm not really sure what point you're trying to make, you can't compare to a lot of the other professions, such as the trades, as many of them aren't ones where you'd naturally follow a degree route and so they're competing on a playing field that mostly excludes degrees. It's also not competitive, they aren't filling the ceilings therefore the supply isn't exceeding demand so they don't really have to search for ways to get additional points past the minimum (they would get in with 60 if the pro-rata's weren't taking up most of the overall round quota's). In pro-rata occupations it is competitive which changes the landscape, some are more competitive than others as can be evidenced by how many points are needed.

My point is in accounting a degree doesn't make you special in this industry, it's the norm to have one and/or a professional qualification such as CIMA, CPA etc (obviously you wouldn't have these straight after a degree). That brings you onto a level playing field with many other candidates qualification wise (once you get past the first rung in accounting) these days. However, my take from reading this forum is a number of the graduates on here think a degree gives you the right to be into the top X number of people DIPB wants (as above DIBP will take fake EOI's etc into account in ceiling numbers). My point is it doesn't if the supply is exceeding that, which at the moment it is and for the foreseeable future it would appear to be the same. If I was wrong then the points would be at 70 with little delay.

Arrogance? I'm confused, since when does stating that people need to get to the same level as the competition amount to arrogance? That is a fact of life, if you don't rise above the competition then how do you expect to succeed. I'm not arrogant, I've done my degree and professional qualification which has brought me onto the level playing field, I'm still continually searching and developing things that will make me stand out in the job market. I know I need to improve continually to keep up, that's the difference, I've not gotten my degree and assumed I'm set up for a successful life.


----------



## md90

ANZ1412 said:


> So you meant there are more than new 500 accountants with 75+ every 2 weeks applying for Australian visa in Europeans & Asians? North Americans? South Americans? Africans? NZ? there?
> 
> Remember 75 point is a significant number.
> IF they have 15 points for experience they must lost points because of their age.
> IF they are not living in Australia how can they earn points with NATTI, PY or Australian study?
> And even English native speakers cannot achieve IELTS 8 all skills.
> 
> Definitely, they are fake applications or DIBP intends to do it.


Well 239 every two weeks would keep us with a consistent delay. Excluding fake EOI round a few back then we'd be eating into it slightly. As I stated DIPB will take into account what the success % is when setting the ceiling, I've no idea what this % would be so I can't say what number of genuine applicants there are. I know there aren't thousands of jobs in Australia that can't be filled so I believe DIPB haven't got that % significantly wrong. My point was simply given the small sample we have on the forum we can't assume that there's anywhere close to only being 15-25 75+ pointers out there at the moment and assume the remainder is fake EOI's.

It is for a graduate but you (or I) don't know what route people are taking. I've taken 5 years experience but there are several other routes to 75 such as partner points (I know a few people who have taken this route). 

I can't comment for other native English speakers but I found IELTS quite easy, I got two 8.5's and two 9's (I can't remember which order). Before I'm accused of being arrogant again I will say my English at school and uni was quite poor in comparison to the competition so I don't think I'm anywhere close to elite amongst native English speakers. If I was doing it in another language I would fail miserably.

I'm not debating there's fake EOI's, I'm debating they've taken that into account in the ceiling


----------



## elderberry

@md90
*
get off your high horse mate.

getting 75 is easy? pfft..

live the life of an international student and then talk. 

your decision to move to australia is to maybe to get more sun.

for us it is to escape from our $300 month average salaried country and start a whole new/better life in here.

that's why the granting of PR is a make or break to us. and that's why we are anxious about everything that is to do with the process.*


----------



## Madhukaushik

Most logical and real approach I have come across in this forum other then querulousness what is there from everyone. Really appreciate your hard pressed decisiveness.


----------



## arf712

elderberry said:


> @md90
> *
> get off your high horse mate.
> 
> getting 75 is easy? pfft..
> 
> live the life of an international student and then talk.
> 
> your decision to move to australia is to maybe to get more sun.
> 
> for us it is to escape from our $300 month average salaried country and start a whole new/better life in here.
> 
> that's why the granting of PR is a make or break to us. and that's why we are anxious about everything that is to do with the process.*


 Well said mate.


----------



## Gunner14

Recent arguments on this forum defeat the purpose of this thread. Guys if you have managed to score 75 points and got your invite then GOOD FOR YOU !! 

Gaining 75 points does not mean that you have the right to say that other people are less hardworking or less deserving. We all are living life's in different pair of shoes. Especially off shore 75 pointers you guys dont even know what us "on shore" candidates are going through at this stage. 

And for my fellow 70 pointers guys if you really think that Australia is such a bad place to be then I dont see a reason why ya'll are even bother to go through this process.

Last but not least, I urge you all to keep a positive vibe on this forum and keep updating each other with any news which can beneficial for all of us . Peace !


----------



## Gunner14

: )


----------



## blackrider89

NSW has sent invites today.


----------



## md90

elderberry said:


> @md90
> *
> get off your high horse mate.
> 
> getting 75 is easy? pfft..
> 
> live the life of an international student and then talk.
> 
> your decision to move to australia is to maybe to get more sun.
> 
> for us it is to escape from our $300 month average salaried country and start a whole new/better life in here.
> 
> that's why the granting of PR is a make or break to us. and that's why we are anxious about everything that is to do with the process.*


Again reading into things I haven't written! Where did I say it was easy? I said DIPB has taken into account the success %, if that's 10% (& I'm not claiming it is) then they only want 480 (or whatever the ceiling was) and therefore 70 pointers aren't in that top 480 as it stands. Everyone seems to be under the impression that DIPB has ruined your life because they didn't fix fake EOI's but if they did then the ceiling would most likely be significantly lower. Who saw the ceiling rise at the start of the year? Where are all the jobs that these people are supposed to be filling? As I'm sure you've seen people have been increasing to 75 on this thread fairly regularly, if we apply that trend to people not on the forum then people are moving to improve points which is taking up the invites, do the same or PR won't happen. That's all I've said. 

Although if we're on the point of 'easy'. I've spent 9 years through uni and working to get 75, that's TIME CONSUMING, it's not especially hard but of course you want it now straight out of uni?

There's that self-entitlement I was talking about, 'I'm an international student I deserve PR'. It's a point system, the top points get in not prioritised by graduates (they could put more points for Australian degree if they wanted to), or money spent or perceived effort. Again I'm not saying it's an easy situation and if I had spent the money i'd be really annoyed but I'd either take the hit and go to NZ (or elsewhere) or I'd be doing what I could to get the points, not sitting moaning and waiting for points to move back to 70 (which in less your relatively near the front of that queue doesn't appear to be happening).

What are you on? Seriously? Because I'm from the UK I have no right to be applying or should be at the back of the queue? Do you really think that's the attitude Australia or companies are looking for? You have no idea what my reasons are for moving to Australia and I can guarantee you it's not simply about getting more sun! I appreciate you're annoyed but don't take the annoyance with the system out on other people or other countries!

Guess what I want to move to Australia for a better life to, or should I just sit here because it's not as bad as what some of you have come from. Unless you're from a war torn countries, or starving/no clean water etc then there are people worse of than you, they'd love a 300 average salary! So maybe you should go back home and allow them to take your place?

Totally understand the anxious, I'm anxious about things that could go wrong with my visa to but I just need to do all I can to make sure nothing goes wrong. All of us can only do the same thing to maximise chances!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Md our argument is simple play fair and we are ready for even 90 points but if the entire game is full of evil tricks sorry to say we do have strong reservations and let me tell you spade a spade soon 80 pointers will be saying the same thing to 75 pointers and this do more game will never stop.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Md our argument is simple play fair and we are ready for even 90 points but if the entire game is full of evil tricks sorry to say we do have strong reservations and let me tell you spade a spade soon 80 pointers will be saying the same thing to 75 pointers and this do more game will never stop.


So you think the 4185 seats for accountants has more than 50% that are fake. Evil tricks? Please explain mate ?


----------



## awais_666

elderberry said:


> @md90
> *
> get off your high horse mate.
> 
> getting 75 is easy? pfft..
> 
> live the life of an international student and then talk.
> 
> your decision to move to australia is to maybe to get more sun.
> 
> for us it is to escape from our $300 month average salaried country and start a whole new/better life in here.
> 
> that's why the granting of PR is a make or break to us. and that's why we are anxious about everything that is to do with the process.*


Well said fully agree


----------



## kunalbatra46

blackrider89 said:


> NSW has sent invites today.


Hey, can you please tell us their points and DOE?

Thanks


----------



## Bakhtooooooot

Do we have no accountant invitations from NSW today?

I had been a member of this forum from 2015, lodged my EOI in April 2016 with 65+5 (IELTS all 8s), but never got an invite. Score increased to 70+5 this year's June, but still no invite! Applied for Canadian immigration and viola got my PR status within 3 months!

Australia's immigration system is heavily flawed! First they accept two unequal level of English tests, PTE and IELTS, and let a lot of people with weaker English have undue advantage over the ones whose skills are actually really good. What's the point of having points for "English Skills" if they can't sort out the huge difference in difficulty levels of both the tests. Second, when the candidates can't make it, they resort to doing Masters, Professional Years, NAATI courses, money from all of which flows to Australian economy. And when all this is not enough, you pay visa fee of over $3,500. What a convenient way to show we need people and are open to immigration yet have such a flawed system to their advantage. 
If they really needed people, their system would be as good as Canada's. And I am not saying this just because I got PR from Canada and not Australia. You guys can check the system for yourself!

btw, any accountant invitations from NSW today?


----------



## Millenia

Bakhtooooooot said:


> Do we have no accountant invitations from NSW today?
> 
> I had been a member of this forum from 2015, lodged my EOI in April 2016 with 65+5 (IELTS all 8s), but never got an invite. Score increased to 70+5 this year's June, but still no invite! Applied for Canadian immigration and viola got my PR status within 3 months!
> 
> Australia's immigration system is heavily flawed! First they accept two unequal level of English tests, PTE and IELTS, and let a lot of people with weaker English have undue advantage over the ones whose skills are actually really good. What's the point of having points for "English Skills" if they can't sort out the huge difference in difficulty levels of both the tests. Second, when the candidates can't make it, they resort to doing Masters, Professional Years, NAATI courses, money from all of which flows to Australian economy. And when all this is not enough, you pay visa fee of over $3,500. What a convenient way to show we need people and are open to immigration yet have such a flawed system to their advantage.
> If they really needed people, their system would be as good as Canada's. And I am not saying this just because I got PR from Canada and not Australia. You guys can check the system for yourself!
> 
> btw, any accountant invitations from NSW today?


hey mate, can you PM me?????I cannot find where to write a message to you


----------



## Bakhtooooooot

Millenia said:


> hey mate, can you PM me?????I cannot find where to write a message to you


yeah I think we can't for now. I am using a new account too


----------



## yogeshb

*Time taken by CA Australia for qualification and work assessment*

Hi, Can anyone help me with avg time taken by CA Australia for skill and work ex assessment?

Thanks.


----------



## arf712

yogeshb said:


> Hi, Can anyone help me with avg time taken by CA Australia for skill and work ex assessment?
> 
> Thanks.


 3 weeks


----------



## yogeshb

arf712 said:


> 3 weeks


Thanks a lot. I already applied 8 months back but subsequently been asked for some additional documents which i submitted in June-17. But still no reply as my agent is telling me that due to some changes which happened in the month of July and Aug in the system it is taking time. Now i don't know whether he telling me truth or lying. According to him CA Australia is taking time for every applicant in general. did anyone got positive skill assessment recently?
Thanks.


----------



## churek

yogeshb said:


> Thanks a lot. I already applied 8 months back but subsequently been asked for some additional documents which i submitted in June-17. But still no reply as my agent is telling me that due to some changes which happened in the month of July and Aug in the system it is taking time. Now i don't know whether he telling me truth or lying. According to him CA Australia is taking time for every applicant in general. did anyone got positive skill assessment recently?
> Thanks.


My wife got her result for CPA Australia (not CA) exactly 3 weeks. What I know CA should also be the same. But yours is so long already. You might need to ask your agent for the login credentials he created for CA. You can check the status by yourself. It should be reflected there if it is still under assessment.


----------



## asadkhalid

yogeshb said:


> Thanks a lot. I already applied 8 months back but subsequently been asked for some additional documents which i submitted in June-17. But still no reply as my agent is telling me that due to some changes which happened in the month of July and Aug in the system it is taking time. Now i don't know whether he telling me truth or lying. According to him CA Australia is taking time for every applicant in general. did anyone got positive skill assessment recently?
> 
> Thanks.




8 months is a ridiculous amount of time for a skills assessment! I got mine in 2-3 weeks aswell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenia

asadkhalid said:


> 8 months is a ridiculous amount of time for a skills assessment! I got mine in 2-3 weeks aswell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I did mine with CPA, it took 3 months


----------



## asadkhalid

Millenia said:


> When I did mine with CPA, it took 3 months


3 is still reasonable timeframe. 8 months is just too much!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## md90

elderberry said:


> @md90
> *
> get off your high horse mate.
> 
> getting 75 is easy? pfft..
> 
> live the life of an international student and then talk.
> 
> your decision to move to australia is to maybe to get more sun.
> 
> for us it is to escape from our $300 month average salaried country and start a whole new/better life in here.
> 
> that's why the granting of PR is a make or break to us. and that's why we are anxious about everything that is to do with the process.*





awais_666 said:


> Well said fully agree


Okay then let me put it this way. Based on my assumptions (& feel free to disagree), according to the most consistent/reliable figure I could see on google there's 23800 uni's worldwide, let's assume 60% of them offer accounting degrees that's 14,280 uni's. Based on my experience of UK class sizes are about 200 but let assume that 50 are right age/stay in accounting/graduate etc then that's 714,000 accounting graduates every year. Regardless of your own assumptions I'm sure it would still be a significant number.

There are many ways to get to 75 but lets take the experience route, in the UK the age most go to uni is 18 so 3-4 years of uni puts you at 21-22, you then have 10-11 years to gain experience points before starting to lose points for age (but even then your 5 loss in age would be made up by 8 years experience). Therefore can you get 75 overnight, no! Is there a lot of people who have it, yes! (subject to English test). Take the numbers however you want but 714,000 multiplied by X years less the percentage you think couldn't pass the English test will still give you a rather large number of potential 75+ pointers out there. How many want to go to Australia? who knows but it doesn't take a significant % of them to take up the 2500-5000 successful candidates.

Why has it moved? Again who knows but some of the things that may have influenced it could be, Trump, Brexit, European instability, worry around Chinese national debt, Korean conflict, terrorist attacks across Europe and the middle east. Many things impact peoples decision process along with personal circumstances.

If people want to debate points I've made then I'm happy to partake. However, all I've heard so far (other than one poster) is attacks on my character, background, upbringing etc etc (& yes I did see the one about caucasians this morning UK time before the mods deleted it). I have no desire to debate my personal circumstances (which you have no idea about), it's childish and isn't going to help anyone, you can use whatever excuses you want but we are all competing for the same goal, in the same system under the same rules regardless of personal situations. I know I posted it with helpful intentions, if you've taken it another way then that's your prerogative. I hope I've helped some people see past the DIBP witch hunt that occurs on here almost daily and if not well good luck to you all in whatever direction you choose to proceed with life.


----------



## jontymorgan

yogeshb said:


> Thanks a lot. I already applied 8 months back but subsequently been asked for some additional documents which i submitted in June-17. But still no reply as my agent is telling me that due to some changes which happened in the month of July and Aug in the system it is taking time. Now i don't know whether he telling me truth or lying. According to him CA Australia is taking time for every applicant in general. did anyone got positive skill assessment recently?
> Thanks.


I did mine with CA Australia last year and it took 7 weeks. Have you tried contacting CA Australia directly?


----------



## jassu2

md90 said:


> Okay then let me put it this way. Based on my assumptions (& feel free to disagree), according to the most consistent/reliable figure I could see on google there's 23800 uni's worldwide, let's assume 60% of them offer accounting degrees that's 14,280 uni's. Based on my experience of UK class sizes are about 200 but let assume that 50 are right age/stay in accounting/graduate etc then that's 714,000 accounting graduates every year. Regardless of your own assumptions I'm sure it would still be a significant number.
> 
> There are many ways to get to 75 but lets take the experience route, in the UK the age most go to uni is 18 so 3-4 years of uni puts you at 21-22, you then have 10-11 years to gain experience points before starting to lose points for age (but even then your 5 loss in age would be made up by 8 years experience). Therefore can you get 75 overnight, no! Is there a lot of people who have it, yes! (subject to English test). Take the numbers however you want but 714,000 multiplied by X years less the percentage you think couldn't pass the English test will still give you a rather large number of potential 75+ pointers out there. How many want to go to Australia? who knows but it doesn't take a significant % of them to take up the 2500-5000 successful candidates.
> 
> Why has it moved? Again who knows but some of the things that may have influenced it could be, Trump, Brexit, European instability, worry around Chinese national debt, Korean conflict, terrorist attacks across Europe and the middle east. Many things impact peoples decision process along with personal circumstances.
> 
> If people want to debate points I've made then I'm happy to partake. However, all I've heard so far (other than one poster) is attacks on my character, background, upbringing etc etc (& yes I did see the one about caucasians this morning UK time before the mods deleted it). I have no desire to debate my personal circumstances (which you have no idea about), it's childish and isn't going to help anyone, you can use whatever excuses you want but we are all competing for the same goal, in the same system under the same rules regardless of personal situations. I know I posted it with helpful intentions, if you've taken it another way then that's your prerogative. I hope I've helped some people see past the DIBP witch hunt that occurs on here almost daily and if not well good luck to you all in whatever direction you choose to proceed with life.


agree with u mate.. 

getting a 75 or 80 is no big deal.. almost any and everyone can get it.. i m surprised tat there are so few ppl having 75.. i guess sooner or later 75 is gonna be the norm, if it is not the norm already.. everyone is in a race.. and everyone wants to win the prize.. quite surprised tat ppl r getting pissed up over it.. 

Though yes, i agree there r fake and stupid profiles.. but then nothin is 100%.. that doesnt mean that majority are fake profile, bcoz they the government would have done something long back..

and to all who feel aus govt is against accountants.. get real guys.. we r a small minority.. less than 5000 over all.. in the big wide immigration stuff we r small tiny fish.. no point of cheating accountants.. i m sure no one in DIBP personally hate us..

i did my bachelors... offshore experience.. got CPA done, had to do the general 2 foundations.. have 10+ experience.. just turned 33 this month.. so now i m at 75.. if the 2nd draw of sept had not screwed, i would have been busy uploading docs.. lol.. but then i have no hard feeling..


----------



## 65Points!

Here is another thing to reflect on, I lodged my application on the 15th of September, and since have been following myimmitracker on the daily daily basis\. Very interestingly it is extremely rare that the site gets updated with an accountant getting a grant. Now, it could well be that very few accountants are getting grants, else number of genuine accountants as applicants is extremely low, which further gives credence to the on going discussion that the issue of multiple EoIs are not being addressed. 

That said, 75 is no longer a number that you do not anymore hear, there are many that I do atleast, even 80 have started appearing, heck one person I know would have 85 by Jan, already sitting on 75.



blackrider89 said:


> NSW has sent invites today.


At what points were the invites sent?


----------



## arf712

jassu2 said:


> md90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then let me put it this way. Based on my assumptions (& feel free to disagree), according to the most consistent/reliable figure I could see on google there's 23800 uni's worldwide, let's assume 60% of them offer accounting degrees that's 14,280 uni's. Based on my experience of UK class sizes are about 200 but let assume that 50 are right age/stay in accounting/graduate etc then that's 714,000 accounting graduates every year. Regardless of your own assumptions I'm sure it would still be a significant number.
> 
> There are many ways to get to 75 but lets take the experience route, in the UK the age most go to uni is 18 so 3-4 years of uni puts you at 21-22, you then have 10-11 years to gain experience points before starting to lose points for age (but even then your 5 loss in age would be made up by 8 years experience). Therefore can you get 75 overnight, no! Is there a lot of people who have it, yes! (subject to English test). Take the numbers however you want but 714,000 multiplied by X years less the percentage you think couldn't pass the English test will still give you a rather large number of potential 75+ pointers out there. How many want to go to Australia? who knows but it doesn't take a significant % of them to take up the 2500-5000 successful candidates.
> 
> Why has it moved? Again who knows but some of the things that may have influenced it could be, Trump, Brexit, European instability, worry around Chinese national debt, Korean conflict, terrorist attacks across Europe and the middle east. Many things impact peoples decision process along with personal circumstances.
> 
> If people want to debate points I've made then I'm happy to partake. However, all I've heard so far (other than one poster) is attacks on my character, background, upbringing etc etc (& yes I did see the one about caucasians this morning UK time before the mods deleted it). I have no desire to debate my personal circumstances (which you have no idea about), it's childish and isn't going to help anyone, you can use whatever excuses you want but we are all competing for the same goal, in the same system under the same rules regardless of personal situations. I know I posted it with helpful intentions, if you've taken it another way then that's your prerogative. I hope I've helped some people see past the DIBP witch hunt that occurs on here almost daily and if not well good luck to you all in whatever direction you choose to proceed with life.
> 
> 
> 
> agree with u mate..
> 
> getting a 75 or 80 is no big deal.. almost any and everyone can get it.. i m surprised tat there are so few ppl having 75.. i guess sooner or later 75 is gonna be the norm, if it is not the norm already.. everyone is in a race.. and everyone wants to win the prize.. quite surprised tat ppl r getting pissed up over it..
> 
> Though yes, i agree there r fake and stupid profiles.. but then nothin is 100%.. that doesnt mean that majority are fake profile, bcoz they the government would have done something long back..
> 
> and to all who feel aus govt is against accountants.. get real guys.. we r a small minority.. less than 5000 over all.. in the big wide immigration stuff we r small tiny fish.. no point of cheating accountants.. i m sure no one in DIBP personally hate us..
> 
> i did my bachelors... offshore experience.. got CPA done, had to do the general 2 foundations.. have 10+ experience.. just turned 33 this month.. so now i m at 75.. if the 2nd draw of sept had not screwed, i would have been busy uploading docs.. lol.. but then i have no hard feeling..
Click to expand...

 Getting 75 or 80 is no big deal??? Are you serious??!! Then the cutoff should be at 90 by now!! ROFL


----------



## arf712

Has anyone got NSW ITA for 190 visa yesterday??


----------



## Gunner14

Gentlemen would really appreciate some news or confirmation on yesterdays 190 invites. thanks


----------



## awais_666

arf712 said:


> jassu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> md90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay then let me put it this way. Based on my assumptions (& feel free to disagree), according to the most consistent/reliable figure I could see on google there's 23800 uni's worldwide, let's assume 60% of them offer accounting degrees that's 14,280 uni's. Based on my experience of UK class sizes are about 200 but let assume that 50 are right age/stay in accounting/graduate etc then that's 714,000 accounting graduates every year. Regardless of your own assumptions I'm sure it would still be a significant number.
> 
> There are many ways to get to 75 but lets take the experience route, in the UK the age most go to uni is 18 so 3-4 years of uni puts you at 21-22, you then have 10-11 years to gain experience points before starting to lose points for age (but even then your 5 loss in age would be made up by 8 years experience). Therefore can you get 75 overnight, no! Is there a lot of people who have it, yes! (subject to English test). Take the numbers however you want but 714,000 multiplied by X years less the percentage you think couldn't pass the English test will still give you a rather large number of potential 75+ pointers out there. How many want to go to Australia? who knows but it doesn't take a significant % of them to take up the 2500-5000 successful candidates.
> 
> Why has it moved? Again who knows but some of the things that may have influenced it could be, Trump, Brexit, European instability, worry around Chinese national debt, Korean conflict, terrorist attacks across Europe and the middle east. Many things impact peoples decision process along with personal circumstances.
> 
> If people want to debate points I've made then I'm happy to partake. However, all I've heard so far (other than one poster) is attacks on my character, background, upbringing etc etc (& yes I did see the one about caucasians this morning UK time before the mods deleted it). I have no desire to debate my personal circumstances (which you have no idea about), it's childish and isn't going to help anyone, you can use whatever excuses you want but we are all competing for the same goal, in the same system under the same rules regardless of personal situations. I know I posted it with helpful intentions, if you've taken it another way then that's your prerogative. I hope I've helped some people see past the DIBP witch hunt that occurs on here almost daily and if not well good luck to you all in whatever direction you choose to proceed with life.
> 
> 
> 
> agree with u mate..
> 
> getting a 75 or 80 is no big deal.. almost any and everyone can get it.. i m surprised tat there are so few ppl having 75.. i guess sooner or later 75 is gonna be the norm, if it is not the norm already.. everyone is in a race.. and everyone wants to win the prize.. quite surprised tat ppl r getting pissed up over it..
> 
> Though yes, i agree there r fake and stupid profiles.. but then nothin is 100%.. that doesnt mean that majority are fake profile, bcoz they the government would have done something long back..
> 
> and to all who feel aus govt is against accountants.. get real guys.. we r a small minority.. less than 5000 over all.. in the big wide immigration stuff we r small tiny fish.. no point of cheating accountants.. i m sure no one in DIBP personally hate us..
> 
> i did my bachelors... offshore experience.. got CPA done, had to do the general 2 foundations.. have 10+ experience.. just turned 33 this month.. so now i m at 75.. if the 2nd draw of sept had not screwed, i would have been busy uploading docs.. lol.. but then i have no hard feeling..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Getting 75 or 80 is no big deal??? Are you serious??!! Then the cutoff should be at 90 by now!! ROFL
Click to expand...

trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve


----------



## ykhawaja

awais_666 said:


> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve


How hard it is ti get 7 or 8 in pte ? Need some advice


----------



## awais_666

ykhawaja said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> How hard it is ti get 7 or 8 in pte ? Need some advice
Click to expand...

It depends on your basic english and your learning i scored 65 each in march 2015 and 79 each in april 2017 took me 4 months of full dedicated practice and 7 tests to achieve it


----------



## ykhawaja

awais_666 said:


> It depends on your basic english and your learning i scored 65 each in march 2015 and 79 each in april 2017 took me 4 months of full dedicated practice and 7 tests to achieve it



Ok. Im giving it this January and would need 10 points as that would do the trick for me. 20 would be icing on the cake. Gave ielts academic and lost out on reading at 6. Have you given ielts general, how easy it is . Possible to give 7?


----------



## jkfooty1

Bakhtooooooot said:


> Do we have no accountant invitations from NSW today?
> 
> I had been a member of this forum from 2015, lodged my EOI in April 2016 with 65+5 (IELTS all 8s), but never got an invite. Score increased to 70+5 this year's June, but still no invite! Applied for Canadian immigration and viola got my PR status within 3 months!
> 
> Australia's immigration system is heavily flawed! First they accept two unequal level of English tests, PTE and IELTS, and let a lot of people with weaker English have undue advantage over the ones whose skills are actually really good. What's the point of having points for "English Skills" if they can't sort out the huge difference in difficulty levels of both the tests. Second, when the candidates can't make it, they resort to doing Masters, Professional Years, NAATI courses, money from all of which flows to Australian economy. And when all this is not enough, you pay visa fee of over $3,500. What a convenient way to show we need people and are open to immigration yet have such a flawed system to their advantage.
> If they really needed people, their system would be as good as Canada's. And I am not saying this just because I got PR from Canada and not Australia. You guys can check the system for yourself!
> 
> btw, any accountant invitations from NSW today?


Can you please inbox me or drop your email address or fb please ?


----------



## jassu2

awais_666 said:


> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve


I seriously do not get it..
this is my point break down.. 

25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands.. 
20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..

so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..


----------



## Darshana

jassu2 said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously do not get it..
> this is my point break down..
> 
> 25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands..
> 20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
> 15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
> 15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..
> 
> so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..
Click to expand...

Because it's not easy for everyone to get their experiences recognized... And not everyone has been working in Australia to make 15 work ex points easier..


----------



## awais_666

jassu2 said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously do not get it..
> this is my point break down..
> 
> 
> 25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands..
> 20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
> 15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
> 15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..
> 
> so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..
Click to expand...

We get 5 extra points for australian studies believe me or not whoever came in my group to study they couldnt get pr and left only i survived as i decided to not to give up alot of misguidance always keeps u suffering and still i havent get a professional job even with my professional year and internship experience and even if i get it then mortgages and other expenses in the end only your kids get good life unless the partner is working its a long long journey


----------



## ykhawaja

awais_666 said:


> jassu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously do not get it..
> this is my point break down..
> 
> 
> 25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands..
> 20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
> 15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
> 15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..
> 
> so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get 5 extra points for australian studies believe me or not whoever came in my group to study they couldnt get pr and left only i survived as i decided to not to give up alot of misguidance always keeps u suffering and still i havent get a professional job even with my professional year and internship experience and even if i get it then mortgages and other expenses in the end only your kids get good life unless the partner is working its a long long journey
Click to expand...

May i ask when did you get your PR? What was the points breakdown ?


----------



## lingling

ykhawaja said:


> Ok. Im giving it this January and would need 10 points as that would do the trick for me. 20 would be icing on the cake. Gave ielts academic and lost out on reading at 6. Have you given ielts general, how easy it is . Possible to give 7?


IELTS reading is very structured. Do lots of practices n u Will get the hang of the format. 7.0 is achievable. PM me if u need to know where to get the materials from


----------



## ykhawaja

lingling said:


> IELTS reading is very structured. Do lots of practices n u Will get the hang of the format. 7.0 is achievable. PM me if u need to know where to get the materials from



I have the materials. However I am giving ielts general to see how it is? Do you have experience with that ?


----------



## lingling

ykhawaja said:


> I have the materials. However I am giving ielts general to see how it is? Do you have experience with that ?


Plenty. Got 9.0 most of the times. Minimum 8.5. I was struggling with writing (to hit 8.0) n that's y I had to take so many times.


----------



## ykhawaja

lingling said:


> Plenty. Got 9.0 most of the times. Minimum 8.5. I was struggling with writing (to hit 8.0) n that's y I had to take so many times.


Thanks. So general is easier than academic ?


----------



## lingling

ykhawaja said:


> Thanks. So general is easier than academic ?


Reading in general is indeed easier. Writing no difference to me except the topic in general is more relevant to working adults and/or parents (hence, easier to get ideas). Speaking topic is also different.


----------



## awais_666

ykhawaja said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jassu2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> trying since 2015 to achieve 70 and bar raised to 75 spent over 15000 aud to achieve 75 py pte studies and for sure its not easy it two stressful years to achieve
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously do not get it..
> this is my point break down..
> 
> 
> 25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands..
> 20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
> 15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
> 15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..
> 
> so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get 5 extra points for australian studies believe me or not whoever came in my group to study they couldnt get pr and left only i survived as i decided to not to give up alot of misguidance always keeps u suffering and still i havent get a professional job even with my professional year and internship experience and even if i get it then mortgages and other expenses in the end only your kids get good life unless the partner is working its a long long journey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May i ask when did you get your PR? What was the points breakdown ?
Click to expand...

 I havent got pr yet but applied 30 age 15 study 5 australian study 20 pte and 5 professional year

I


----------



## st_141

Someone wrote the invite and visa grant process will be slow from now on due to backlog of citizenship process of DIBP.


----------



## lingling

awais_666 said:


> I havent got pr yet but applied 30 age 15 study 5 australian study 20 pte and 5 professional year
> 
> I


Hi, is your timeline correct? EOI in July with 75 points but yet to be invited?


----------



## awais_666

lingling said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent got pr yet but applied 30 age 15 study 5 australian study 20 pte and 5 professional year
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is your timeline correct? EOI in July with 75 points but yet to be invited?
Click to expand...

 nop updated eoi was in july got invite on august 23 just 1 week before my visa expiry


----------



## gurungkai

jassu2 said:


> I seriously do not get it..
> this is my point break down..
> 
> 25 - age - i m regular guy and age is not in my hands..
> 20 - english - i gave PTE twice and took classes for abt 24 hours
> 15 - experience - offcourse I have been working ever since i left collage..
> 15 - Bachelors - and like a majority of guys i hav done my bachelors, which is frankly very standard..
> 
> so please explain y every one cant get a 75 or 80...?? the only reason i lost 5 was bcoz i applied very late.. i got interested in migration to aussie less than a year bak..


Well it seems like you are over the age of 33. I am just 25 years old and for me to achieve extra work experience points in australia, i have to do an accounting job which is pretty hard to find. You are lucky that wherever you got the experience from, it was accepted cause overseas experience recognized at 15 points means over 8 years of work experience, definitely not the case for us new graduates.

It's a good thing you got your PR, but please be open minded about other individuals like us as well cause not everyone graduates from university with a 100% placement in jobs.


----------



## sumitsagar

if that's the case it shouldn't be, P.R should be granted as priority and dibp mustn't hamper the process to expedite citizenship applications especially when 99% people won't have any added benefit of getting citizenship a few months early while delaying the P.R process leaves many in limbo.


st_141 said:


> Someone wrote the invite and visa grant process will be slow from now on due to backlog of citizenship process of DIBP.


----------



## elderberry

Great insights from iscah

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Accountant2-1.pdf


I still think they are underestimating the situation. the actual visa grant to the accountant and auditor occupation ceiling is likely to be around 30% 45%

These are some of the areas they failed to include.

- People who submit EOI's with experience points where they do not have sufficient evidence/Fake experience. there are people in the subcontinent and in some arab countries who submit EOI's in this way for them, they have nothing to lose, so they submit their EOI's and see if they will get them. sure as hell there visa's get denied or they pull out when the officers ask for more info. this is an area where visa officers do thorough checks. few lucky souls get visa's but its very rare. even the CPA provides positive experience letter because they do not back check evidences like visa officers. these lost invitations are not added back sadly.

- agents in subcontinents who fool their clients into thinking they got their visas. 
There are agents in the subcontinent, where they create EOI's on behalf of gullible candidates without even getting assessment/fake assessment from CPA's. they will do free EOI submission on behalf of the candidates and will keep all the login details.
surely they will get the the invitation and they will release account information only after they get paid. gullible candidates will pay and they stall further actions by pretending there are compilations.( purely anecdotal)

- fake EOI's submitted by PY institutes. I dont believe agents do this because it's their best interest that people get more visa so they can market themselves. 
PY institutes on the other hand profit from the ever increasing points level. I also now don't believe the 200 odd invitations were done by them but maybe a sour grape individual/s trying to expose the flaws in the system. 
but I believe they are strategically submitting EOI's in the system without raising eyebrows. let's not forget, two years ago they barely had any students, now every institute is packed. 

- students who submit EOI's every few weeks for insurance( I know someone who does this because they think their EOI's will expire)


Anyway, if we didn't do something about this it will get way worse than this. (not taking about fake EOI's)


----------



## Rab nawaz

I would like to appreciate ISCAH for their efforts for Accountants and they are trying their best to make a difference.


----------



## hulk

I agree. A very well written article. Hope DIBP implements some of the suggestions

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakhtooooooot

jkfooty1 said:


> Can you please inbox me or drop your email address or fb please ?


<*SNIP*> *Inappropriate comment - see: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sd1982

elderberry said:


> Great insights from iscah
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Accountant2-1.pdf
> 
> 
> I still think they are underestimating the situation. the actual visa grant to the accountant and auditor occupation ceiling is likely to be around 30% 45%
> 
> These are some of the areas they failed to include.
> 
> - People who submit EOI's with experience points where they do not have sufficient evidence/Fake experience. there are people in the subcontinent and in some arab countries who submit EOI's in this way for them, they have nothing to lose, so they submit their EOI's and see if they will get them. sure as hell there visa's get denied or they pull out when the officers ask for more info. this is an area where visa officers do thorough checks. few lucky souls get visa's but its very rare. even the CPA provides positive experience letter because they do not back check evidences like visa officers. these lost invitations are not added back sadly.
> 
> - agents in subcontinents who fool their clients into thinking they got their visas.
> There are agents in the subcontinent, where they create EOI's on behalf of gullible candidates without even getting assessment/fake assessment from CPA's. they will do free EOI submission on behalf of the candidates and will keep all the login details.
> surely they will get the the invitation and they will release account information only after they get paid. gullible candidates will pay and they stall further actions by pretending there are compilations.( purely anecdotal)
> 
> - fake EOI's submitted by PY institutes. I dont believe agents do this because it's their best interest that people get more visa so they can market themselves.
> PY institutes on the other hand profit from the ever increasing points level. I also now don't believe the 200 odd invitations were done by them but maybe a sour grape individual/s trying to expose the flaws in the system.
> but I believe they are strategically submitting EOI's in the system without raising eyebrows. let's not forget, two years ago they barely had any students, now every institute is packed.
> 
> - students who submit EOI's every few weeks for insurance( I know someone who does this because they think their EOI's will expire)
> 
> 
> Anyway, if we didn't do something about this it will get way worse than this. (not taking about fake EOI's)


This is once again blantant scapegoating of people with genuine EOIs who manage to score 75. We have VALID overseas work experience, but the ones who never seem to score an invitation due to low points point their fingers at us yelling "fake experience."


----------



## sumitsagar

Unless you can vouch for authenticity of every single person with overseas experience you shouldn't take it personally. People are just speculating here. And although hard to believe people with fake experience do exist.


----------



## Sd1982

sumitsagar said:


> Unless you can vouch for authenticity of every single person with overseas experience you shouldn't take it personally. People are just speculating here. And although hard to believe people with fake experience do exist.


I agree with your point, however what should be a healthy discussion to encourage and support people to get an invite sometimes turns into a sling fest of repeatedly questioning authenticity of EOIs. 

A 60 pointer is as good as an 85 pointer IMO, and the pathway should be available to all - based on a first come first serve basis - is my belief and this is what we should be striving to get DIBP to do.


----------



## sidcannon

sumitsagar said:


> Unless you can vouch for authenticity of every single person with overseas experience you shouldn't take it personally. People are just speculating here. And although hard to believe people with fake experience do exist.


This is something we can all aim to understand in this group. That speculation about general problems are not a personal attack on anyone. 

There were some who said "75 pointers who were quiet when 70 pointers were being mistreated are speaking up now that they are getting affected". 

Not everyone knows about an issue before it affects them. That doesn't mean they were ok with it earlier or ignoring others' issues. 

On the matter itself, I don't think anything is gonna change unless there is collective and continuous action taken to force DIBP to attend to this issue. 

A grassroots movement of migrant resident families all over Australia ultimately defeated the Citizenship Bill in the Senate. We need similar advocacy from onshore candidates here. 

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

sidcannon said:


> This is something we can all aim to understand in this group. That speculation about general problems are not a personal attack on anyone.
> 
> There were some who said "75 pointers who were quiet when 70 pointers were being mistreated are speaking up now that they are getting affected".
> 
> Not everyone knows about an issue before it affects them. That doesn't mean they were ok with it earlier or ignoring others' issues.
> 
> On the matter itself, I don't think anything is gonna change unless there is collective and continuous action taken to force DIBP to attend to this issue.
> 
> A grassroots movement of migrant resident families all over Australia ultimately defeated the Citizenship Bill in the Senate. We need similar advocacy from onshore candidates here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Singling out Arab and Subcontinent applicants is not needed, here or anywhere.



> "there are people in the subcontinent and in some arab countries who submit EOI's in this way for them"


----------



## magnet_larry

sidcannon said:


> This is something we can all aim to understand in this group. That speculation about general problems are not a personal attack on anyone.
> 
> There were some who said "75 pointers who were quiet when 70 pointers were being mistreated are speaking up now that they are getting affected".
> 
> Not everyone knows about an issue before it affects them. That doesn't mean they were ok with it earlier or ignoring others' issues.
> 
> On the matter itself, I don't think anything is gonna change unless there is collective and continuous action taken to force DIBP to attend to this issue.
> 
> A grassroots movement of migrant resident families all over Australia ultimately defeated the Citizenship Bill in the Senate. We need similar advocacy from onshore candidates here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


are you suggesting we should perhaps somehow find a way to get the attention of Parliament? getting an MP to challenge DIBP's forever indifference towards us in a question time session?


----------



## asadkhalid

Sd1982 said:


> Singling out Arab and Subcontinent applicants is not needed, here or anywhere.




Agreed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

Are we expecting at an announcement of the official results of the previous round today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md90

magnet_larry said:


> are you suggesting we should perhaps somehow find a way to get the attention of Parliament? getting an MP to challenge DIBP's forever indifference towards us in a question time session?


The problem is they don't really care, they have bigger things to worry about than a few accountants. If it started impacting skills which are in genuine shortage they might care a little but not when it's mainly on pro-rata occupations. If no more accountants were invited this year then there still wouldn't be a labour shortage, unemployment is on the rise in Australia and as someone mentioned on here once you do get PR it's still really difficult to find a job in accounting.

If I'm honest I don't think they're devastated that there's problems and there's less Accountants coming in as a chunk would just sit unemployed.

It's so far off the radar of the press, MP's etc and the higher up people of DIBP would have been far more concerned about the citizenship bill than a few duplicate EOI's on a couple of pro-rata occupations. I don't know what forum migration agents have to voice concerns to DIBP but I think that would be the best route to get something done if they went about it on mass.


----------



## shawnfj

Finally I can become active on this thread again as I have mustered up 75 points to get an invite, hopefully in the next month or so! Folks, it's a tiring journey and I hope all of you that have sacrificed your health, peace of mind, money, time and career choices get an invite soon. I feel for us accountants, such a prestigious occupation, yet, we are treated like sheep that are asked to enter through a narrow gate.


----------



## liloreokid

md90 said:


> The problem is they don't really care, they have bigger things to worry about than a few accountants. If it started impacting skills which are in genuine shortage they might care a little but not when it's mainly on pro-rata occupations. If no more accountants were invited this year then there still wouldn't be a labour shortage, unemployment is on the rise in Australia and as someone mentioned on here once you do get PR it's still really difficult to find a job in accounting.
> 
> If I'm honest I don't think they're devastated that there's problems and there's less Accountants coming in as a chunk would just sit unemployed.
> 
> It's so far off the radar of the press, MP's etc and the higher up people of DIBP would have been far more concerned about the citizenship bill than a few duplicate EOI's on a couple of pro-rata occupations. I don't know what forum migration agents have to voice concerns to DIBP but I think that would be the best route to get something done if they went about it on mass.


Unfortunately, md90 speaks the truth. The press simply isn't going to care about a story like this as there are so many other issues out there. Silly issues, but that's what the Australian government cares about. I suspect that most accountants might be supportive of less competition coming in.


----------



## liloreokid

Sd1982 said:


> I agree with your point, however what should be a healthy discussion to encourage and support people to get an invite sometimes turns into a sling fest of repeatedly questioning authenticity of EOIs.
> 
> A 60 pointer is as good as an 85 pointer IMO, and the pathway should be available to all - based on a first come first serve basis - is my belief and this is what we should be striving to get DIBP to do.


The points system is there to select migrants with a specific set of attributes.

It's obvious that DIBP is looking for experienced professionals with excellent English. The more qualified a migrant is, the higher the chance of that migrant being selected.

Of course this kinda falls apart when fake EOIs are created. Delays for everyone involved.

Also, getting 75 points isn't that hard tbh.

30 for age - Lots of experienced accountants between 25-32
20 for English - If I could get this from PTE there must be lots of people who can as well.
10 for experience - Is it really that hard to have 5 years of overseas experience for an accountant aged between 25-32?
15 for degree - Basic bachelors degree

That's 75 already. Most people in my social circle of accountants could probably get 75 with a bit of effort in PTE or IELTS.


----------



## asadkhalid

Guys shouldn’t the results for the previous round be announced by now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

asadkhalid said:


> Guys shouldn’t the results for the previous round be announced by now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delaying tactics is one of the favt hobbies of dibp.


----------



## Rab nawaz

md90 said:


> The problem is they don't really care, they have bigger things to worry about than a few accountants. If it started impacting skills which are in genuine shortage they might care a little but not when it's mainly on pro-rata occupations. If no more accountants were invited this year then there still wouldn't be a labour shortage, unemployment is on the rise in Australia and as someone mentioned on here once you do get PR it's still really difficult to find a job in accounting.
> 
> If I'm honest I don't think they're devastated that there's problems and there's less Accountants coming in as a chunk would just sit unemployed.
> 
> It's so far off the radar of the press, MP's etc and the higher up people of DIBP would have been far more concerned about the citizenship bill than a few duplicate EOI's on a couple of pro-rata occupations. I don't know what forum migration agents have to voice concerns to DIBP but I think that would be the best route to get something done if they went about it on mass.



Accounting poker machine is making tons of money every month and if you will remove accounting those PTE, naati, py, and ielts institutions will be collapse like a wall of sand and if there is no need of accounting there was no point to come with 4785. From first post to till now we are trying to let you know they are playing chess with accountants but the game is fully planned so international slave will never win in this game.


----------



## jayng28

i think at the end of the day it is absolutely a competition ( against other applicants and against yourself) . For me Ive been trying to get PR for the last 3 years, i got 60 its 65, i got 65 its 70 and when i got 70 its 75, ive spent 1 year for PY and another 1 year for accounting job that i dont enjoy at all. Cuz its literally a tough completion score test so i think its better to try our best to improve your score and secure a spot other than complaining, DIBP dont really care how you feel.


----------



## 65Points!

DIBP has in the past regularly printed the results for the invitation rounds on Thursday/Friday the next week, so the result for last week should be out by today or tomorrow.

The real deal to look for will not be the cut off date, which should be roughly 4th Sep, I know someone with EoI for the 5th, and stands not invited but the over all number of invites sent out till date. Right now the number stands at 1434, which means 6 rounds of 239 invites each, which includes the 20th Sep round of 85points cut-off.

If the number of invites move to 1912, thats trouble. This either means the 20th Sep round has not been either scrapped else that round was scrapped, and of the 717 (239*3) fresh invites sent the movement has been of just 1 month (10 days movement for every 239 invites). Even if the 20th Sep round was not scrapped, a movement of 1 month with 478 invites is again not a good news (15days movement every 15 days).

All that people can hope for is the total number of invites sent would be much less whenever the new results get published, hopefully 1673 or a lesser number.


----------



## Rab nawaz

65Points! said:


> DIBP has in the past regularly printed the results for the invitation rounds on Thursday/Friday the next week, so the result for last week should be out by today or tomorrow.
> 
> The real deal to look for will not be the cut off date, which should be roughly 4th Sep, I know someone with EoI for the 5th, and stands not invited but the over all number of invites sent out till date. Right now the number stands at 1434, which means 6 rounds of 239 invites each, which includes the 20th Sep round of 85points cut-off.
> 
> If the number of invites move to 1912, thats trouble. This either means the 20th Sep round has not been either scrapped else that round was scrapped, and of the 717 (239*3) fresh invites sent the movement has been of just 1 month (10 days movement for every 239 invites). Even if the 20th Sep round was not scrapped, a movement of 1 month with 478 invites is again not a good news (15days movement every 15 days).
> 
> All that people can hope for is the total number of invites sent would be much less whenever the new results get published, hopefully 1673 or a lesser number.



Their first priority is to waste fresh invites so the quota will be finished within ghost clients and those sparking cut offs will remove 75s within few months of time.


----------



## karizma360

Anyone please help me understand how does one claim partners points? 

The 3 criteria's to qualify are:
-age under 45
- IELTS/PTE etc 6 each bands
- positive skills assessment

I'm aware of these all 3 criteria's but i'm unsure about the last one - skills assessment.
Does my partner have to have a degree from a recognized University from India in order to have a positive response from assessing authority? Or it can be from any University provided the course content/subjects outlined matches with that of Australian University standards?

If anyone has claimed please share the information in detail.

Please anyone clarify my doubt.


----------



## CAAMagan

shawnfj said:


> Finally I can become active on this thread again as I have mustered up 75 points to get an invite, hopefully in the next month or so! Folks, it's a tiring journey and I hope all of you that have sacrificed your health, peace of mind, money, time and career choices get an invite soon. I feel for us accountants, such a prestigious occupation, yet, we are treated like sheep that are asked to enter through a narrow gate.


hi ... I agree to you. its been a pain to see the current treatment of accountants visa under 189.
Both me and my husband are CAs and my husband submitted EoI with 70 points in Mar 2017. but now seems almost impossible.

For claiming partner points, would it be ok I have my IELTs score in General category while his is in Academic category?


----------



## Abood

CAAMagan said:


> hi ... I agree to you. its been a pain to see the current treatment of accountants visa under 189.
> 
> Both me and my husband are CAs and my husband submitted EoI with 70 points in Mar 2017. but now seems almost impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> For claiming partner points, would it be ok I have my IELTs score in General category while his is in Academic category?




No! 

You need 7 in each subtest in IELTS academic to get positive skill assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

CAAMagan said:


> hi ... I agree to you. its been a pain to see the current treatment of accountants visa under 189.
> Both me and my husband are CAs and my husband submitted EoI with 70 points in Mar 2017. but now seems almost impossible.
> 
> For claiming partner points, would it be ok I have my IELTs score in General category while his is in Academic category?


Both need to have IELTS Academic scores of 7 in each component. 

Cheers


----------



## Darshana

karizma360 said:


> Anyone please help me understand how does one claim partners points?
> 
> The 3 criteria's to qualify are:
> -age under 45
> - IELTS/PTE etc 6 each bands
> - positive skills assessment
> 
> I'm aware of these all 3 criteria's but i'm unsure about the last one - skills assessment.
> Does my partner have to have a degree from a recognized University from India in order to have a positive response from assessing authority? Or it can be from any University provided the course content/subjects outlined matches with that of Australian University standards?
> 
> If anyone has claimed please share the information in detail.
> 
> Please anyone clarify my doubt.


You need to get the same skill assessment done for your partner as you would for any primary applicant... Whether it's sufficient to have subjects matching that of Australian universities is highly dependent on the assessor... Can't say I guess... But worth a try


----------



## suryakiranv

karizma360 said:


> Anyone please help me understand how does one claim partners points?
> 
> The 3 criteria's to qualify are:
> -age under 45
> - IELTS/PTE etc 6 each bands
> - positive skills assessment
> 
> I'm aware of these all 3 criteria's but i'm unsure about the last one - skills assessment.
> Does my partner have to have a degree from a recognized University from India in order to have a positive response from assessing authority? Or it can be from any University provided the course content/subjects outlined matches with that of Australian University standards?
> 
> If anyone has claimed please share the information in detail.
> 
> Please anyone clarify my doubt.


Bachelor's Degree from any Uni accepted by CPA / CA Australia and the English language requirement sought by CPA ? CA Australia is IELTS 7 in all or equivalent PTE


----------



## suryakiranv

CAAMagan said:


> hi ... I agree to you. its been a pain to see the current treatment of accountants visa under 189.
> Both me and my husband are CAs and my husband submitted EoI with 70 points in Mar 2017. but now seems almost impossible.
> 
> For claiming partner points, would it be ok I have my IELTs score in General category while his is in Academic category?


IELTS Academic is what is required


----------



## karizma360

shawnfj said:


> Both need to have IELTS Academic scores of 7 in each component.
> 
> Cheers



Are you sure it is now 7 each IELTS or 65 in PTE? It used to be 6 each which is proficient english.


----------



## asadkhalid

karizma360 said:


> Are you sure it is now 7 each IELTS or 65 in PTE? It used to be 6 each which is proficient english.




CAANZ and CPA require you to have atleast 7 each to get a positive skills assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yash Chellani

*PTE validity*

Hi Guys, I am new on this thread. I just wanted to know how long is the validity of the PTE test. I did mine in Dec 2016 and the expiry on the test shows 2018. I heard somewhere that it is valid for an extra year for migration purposes. Is that true?


----------



## shawnfj

Yash Chellani said:


> Hi Guys, I am new on this thread. I just wanted to know how long is the validity of the PTE test. I did mine in Dec 2016 and the expiry on the test shows 2018. I heard somewhere that it is valid for an extra year for migration purposes. Is that true?


For immigration purposes, English test results are valid for 3 years.


----------



## Yash Chellani

So can I still lodge a EOI after the expiry date on my score report?


----------



## shawnfj

Yash Chellani said:


> So can I still lodge a EOI after the expiry date on my score report?


Yes, you can count 3 years from the date of your examination to determine it's validity. Usually IELTS and PTE show 2 years validity, but for immigration, you get 3 years.

Cheers


----------



## Saskia25

Bakhtooooooot said:


> Do we have no accountant invitations from NSW today?
> 
> I had been a member of this forum from 2015, lodged my EOI in April 2016 with 65+5 (IELTS all 8s), but never got an invite. Score increased to 70+5 this year's June, but still no invite! Applied for Canadian immigration and viola got my PR status within 3 months!
> 
> Australia's immigration system is heavily flawed! First they accept two unequal level of English tests, PTE and IELTS, and let a lot of people with weaker English have undue advantage over the ones whose skills are actually really good. What's the point of having points for "English Skills" if they can't sort out the huge difference in difficulty levels of both the tests. Second, when the candidates can't make it, they resort to doing Masters, Professional Years, NAATI courses, money from all of which flows to Australian economy. And when all this is not enough, you pay visa fee of over $3,500. What a convenient way to show we need people and are open to immigration yet have such a flawed system to their advantage.
> If they really needed people, their system would be as good as Canada's. And I am not saying this just because I got PR from Canada and not Australia. You guys can check the system for yourself!
> 
> btw, any accountant invitations from NSW today?


Hi, I badly need some help because I'm in the same situation as you were. Could you please give me inbox me or give me your email address? Awaiting your response impatiently.


----------



## shawnfj

Eagerly awaiting the outcome of the 18th October round, especially how many invitations have been sent out against the quota. Hoping to hear some positive turnaround with the invites matching against ACTUAL eoi's and not the recent scam we had. 

November seems promising if we do have 3 rounds, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Nav2018

I am an accountant with 60 points as of now. Planning to take my PTE once again for getting 10 extra points. Can somebody suggest me with 70 points in general PR and 75 points in State Nomination will have any chances to get the invitation ??? 
Also my agent told me this time cut off is most probably 80. Is it true ? I checked the site they have not yet published the round results. Please let me know guys..


----------



## Ku_

Nav2018 said:


> I am an accountant with 60 points as of now. Planning to take my PTE once again for getting 10 extra points. Can somebody suggest me with 70 points in general PR and 75 points in State Nomination will have any chances to get the invitation ???
> Also my agent told me this time cut off is most probably 80. Is it true ? I checked the site they have not yet published the round results. Please let me know guys..


Chances of getting an invite at 70 points is very grim this year. there is a huge pile of 70 pointers waiting since Nov-dec 2016. And going by experience i'm sure by the time you come to 70 points the cut off will raise to 80 as thts what happened with many of us!! 65 to 70 to 75!


----------



## Bakhtooooooot

Saskia25 said:


> Hi, I badly need some help because I'm in the same situation as you were. Could you please give me inbox me or give me your email address? Awaiting your response impatiently.


Hi
You can inbox me here at the forum


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ku_ said:


> Chances of getting an invite at 70 points is very grim this year. there is a huge pile of 70 pointers waiting since Nov-dec 2016. And going by experience i'm sure by the time you come to 70 points the cut off will raise to 80 as thts what happened with many of us!! 65 to 70 to 75!


Dibp is trying their level best to remove 75s as soon as possible and am sure it will happen with few technical glitches.


----------



## suryakiranv

Ku_ said:


> Chances of getting an invite at 70 points is very grim this year. there is a huge pile of 70 pointers waiting since Nov-dec 2016. And going by experience i'm sure by the time you come to 70 points the cut off will raise to 80 as thts what happened with many of us!! 65 to 70 to 75!


Its been a long wait already for most of us and the recent hiccups seem to only prolong this wait..


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> Dibp is trying their level best to remove 75s as soon as possible and am sure it will happen with few technical glitches.


And by the time that happens my EOI will expire!! and will have to get back in the queue! Since an EOI is valid for 2 years and my initial date of application is 19/05/2016 i just have 7 more months to wait on this one now! out:


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ku_ said:


> And by the time that happens my EOI will expire!! and will have to get back in the queue! Since an EOI is valid for 2 years and my initial date of application is 19/05/2016 i just have 7 more months to wait on this one now! out:


Exactly same here mate but now am not worry at all when the entire game is rigged there shoudnt be any regret and those maximum pointers will be in our club sooner or later.


----------



## st_141

If it goes to 80 points minimum than it will be RIP for all Applicants in General Accountant Category.


----------



## karizma360

Darshana said:


> You need to get the same skill assessment done for your partner as you would for any primary applicant... Whether it's sufficient to have subjects matching that of Australian universities is highly dependent on the assessor... Can't say I guess... But worth a try


If i remember i did asked you about your partner points. Did your partner had to score 7 each bands or 6 each bands even if he is dependant?


----------



## Rab nawaz

No more state sponsorship for queensland migrants.


----------



## hulk

When is the next round for invites?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskia25

I was thinking the options for the pathway to go to Canada. My chances of being granted my PR in Australia has become very slim. I was wondering if you could please tell me how you started your process and got your PR for Canada. What are the requirements and all? What agent did you use, if any?

Thanks in advance 
Saskia


----------



## Saskia25

Bakhtooooooot said:


> Saskia25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I badly need some help because I'm in the same situation as you were. Could you please give me inbox me or give me your email address? Awaiting your response impatiently.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> You can inbox me here at the forum
Click to expand...

I was thinking the options for the pathway to go to Canada. My chances of being granted my PR in Australia has become very slim. I was wondering if you could please tell me how you started your process and got your PR for Canada. What are the requirements and all? What agent did you use, if any?

Thanks in advance 
Saskia


----------



## sam2206

Saskia25 said:


> I was thinking the options for the pathway to go to Canada. My chances of being granted my PR in Australia has become very slim. I was wondering if you could please tell me how you started your process and got your PR for Canada. What are the requirements and all? What agent did you use, if any?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Saskia


Read this :https://www.canadavisa.com/canada-immigration-discussion-board/threads/express-entry-step-by-step-instructions.273928/


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi All. I have few questions, if someone could please answer i'll be very thankful.

1. Is it still a good idea to create separate eoi's for 189/190 given the rumours that people with multiple eoi's in system are not being invited.

2. If i have combined eoi with 189/190 and receive NSW 190 does that mean my eoi will be locked and i wont be invited for 189.

3. Does the eoi date of effect remains the same if eoi is suspended and then resumed.


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> Hi All. I have few questions, if someone could please answer i'll be very thankful.
> 
> 1. Is it still a good idea to create separate eoi's for 189/190 given the rumours that people with multiple eoi's in system are not being invited.
> 
> 2. If i have combined eoi with 189/190 and receive NSW 190 does that mean my eoi will be locked and i wont be invited for 189.
> 
> 3. Does the eoi date of effect remains the same if eoi is suspended and then resumed.




“Yes” to all your queries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks handyjohn.

Regarding my second query does the eoi get locked after initial email from NSW to apply for nomination, or only after they approve the nomination and apply for visa link is activated.


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> Thanks handyjohn.
> 
> Regarding my second query does the eoi get locked after initial email from NSW to apply for nomination, or only after they approve the nomination and apply for visa link is activated.




Only After they approve nomination


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Cool. Thanks again mate.


----------



## wjh425

Hi, folks


I am just wondering what the PR visa processing time for 189 after receiving invitation.

If I am a single and prepared all documents necessary and sent them to the case officer, would it take a couple of weeks for the visa process to be completed these days?


Thank you.


----------



## sumitsagar

2 weeks is too optimistic but not unheard of. Average processing time nowadays is 7-8 months. 

If you are not claiming work experience it would reduce the time taken to verify that and if you are not from a high risk country, security checks wont take long. Also it depends if you front load all documents as a decision ready application. For straight forward cases I have seen applications approved with 5-6 weeks.


----------



## quantum07

Nav2018 said:


> I am an accountant with 60 points as of now. Planning to take my PTE once again for getting 10 extra points. Can somebody suggest me with 70 points in general PR and 75 points in State Nomination will have any chances to get the invitation ???
> Also my agent told me this time cut off is most probably 80. Is it true ? I checked the site they have not yet published the round results. Please let me know guys..


70 points, no chance at all.


----------



## Rab nawaz

quantum07 said:


> 70 points, no chance at all.


Late EOIs with 75 points are also in big trouble. 4785 was one of the biggest scam we have been ever seen.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Late EOIs with 75 points are also in big trouble. 4785 was one of the biggest scam we have been ever seen.



How long for late eois? 2 years, 3 or 4 years?


----------



## sumitsagar

75 pointers currently in the system are safe in my opinion.


----------



## st_141

There is still no update by DIBP on upcoming rounds of November. Can it be because of the new Citizenship rules passed by Government, that DIBP is so engrossed in it and it forgot each one of us who are waiting for invite for ages. People on this forum were commenting for 3 rounds in November and even Iscah said the same but still no official clarification yet. I hope that's a technical glitch of DIBP's website and Monday brings some good news to EOI aspirants.

Again, 75 pointers will ever be out of reckoning. It may happen that with 75 points the wait time may increase and 80 pointers will be invited at one go. But with 70 points, chances are gloom at the moment looking at the current scenerio. This all happens provided, the upcoming July SOL list doesn't remove Accounting as it is already flagged by DIBP. 

Getting invite is only one part of coin and a grant is even more difficult, as DIBP scrutinises each and every aspect of claimed points. Hope all goes well with everyone who have been working very hard and waiting for all these years to get a PR. Good Luck to Everyone.

Cheers.


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> How long for late eois? 2 years, 3 or 4 years?


EOIs are only valid for 2 years so if you don't get invited by then and your EOI expires then you have to reapply and join the back of the queue.


----------



## handyjohn

st_141 said:


> There is still no update by DIBP on upcoming rounds of November. Can it be because of the new Citizenship rules passed by Government, that DIBP is so engrossed in it and it forgot each one of us who are waiting for invite for ages. People on this forum were commenting for 3 rounds in November and even Iscah said the same but still no official clarification yet. I hope that's a technical glitch of DIBP's website and Monday brings some good news to EOI aspirants.
> 
> Again, 75 pointers will ever be out of reckoning. It may happen that with 75 points the wait time may increase and 80 pointers will be invited at one go. But with 70 points, chances are gloom at the moment looking at the current scenerio. This all happens provided, the upcoming July SOL list doesn't remove Accounting as it is already flagged by DIBP.
> 
> Getting invite is only one part of coin and a grant is even more difficult, as DIBP scrutinises each and every aspect of claimed points. Hope all goes well with everyone who have been working very hard and waiting for all these years to get a PR. Good Luck to Everyone.
> 
> Cheers.




I’m agree with you. Good old days are gone where things were very lenient. Nowadays DIBP is much concerned about partner and experience points. If someone doesn’t claim these points, he should expect grant in 1-2 months. DIBP is requesting further documentation/information and validating claims for partner/experience points in almost every case according to two leading Sydney based migration agents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Verification calls and emails have become like mandatory in each and every case where they call employer and applicant and email them to verify. Even they have started visiting offices and gathering personal info from colleagues and other employees. So, its better to upfront all documents and be well prepared for an hour of interview where they gonna drill you with each and every evidence you provided. Now all hopes rests on Almighty.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sith Assassin

Hi Guys,

I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:

1) I have done B Com + MBA (Finance) + CA (Foundation Course Only) from India. Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation? Is a full CPA/CA qualification a must?
2) I have 75 points. No partner points. Do you think I will get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## karizma360

Can someone please tell me what all documents are needed for work experience?

I know to claim 5 points for work ex outside Australia we have to have 3 years or exp, but i was thinking if i have a year's exp, will that increase my chances for 190?

Recently somebody posted no invites for qld for 190, is this true?


----------



## Sushev

Sith Assassin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:
> 
> 1) I have done B Com + MBA (Finance) + CA (Foundation Course Only) from India. Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation? Is a full CPA/CA qualification a must?
> 2) I have 75 points. No partner points. Do you think I will get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


If you have fulfilled or studied all the foundation course then still you can get positive skill assessment for accountant. You have similiar case as mine, i did BBA back home,MBA in Australia and just the foundation course of MPA and i got positive skill assessment for accountant. Hope this info will be helpful to you.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone just a quick question, once you get invited and plan to travel on bridging visa one will need to apply for Bridging B, does the file pauses on Bridging B or DIBP can make decision while you are abroad ?


----------



## sumitsagar

Processing continues as normal.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi Guys,

I'm new to this forum, although I have read the historical thrads.I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:

1) I have done BE(Electrical). + PGPM(Finance) from India and have 7 years of Work Ex. in FP&A...Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation?
2) Still to give my PTE to get the max. points. No partner points. What max. points do you think I need to get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?

Thanks in advance for the replies.


----------



## sumitsagar

Can't help with your query #1.

For query #2, currently you need 75 points minimum for 189 invitation.


----------



## Sith Assassin

Thanks for the response. MPA means Master in Public Administration, right? Which subjects did you take in MPA Foundation?


----------



## pfalor12

Hi members,

Would really appreciate if I could get some advice from you for my case. 
I am graduating soon in Dec and expecting 5 pts for Australian Study.

I am not sure whether I can submit the EOI now claiming those 5 pts early now in Oct?

Can I submit EOI claiming those pts early, and wait until I get my completion letter later in December?
I still make sure that my invitation will come later than my completion letter date. I just hope that I could save some waiting time for the EOI.

Thank you a lot for your help.


----------



## sumitsagar

You can only lodge eoi once you have received the skills assesment. Any points claimed before completing will be deemed and dibp will reject your visa and forfeit any fees. 
Better wait to get completion letter and go for FastTrack skills assesment and lodge eoi once you have everything in hand. 


pfalor12 said:


> Hi members,
> 
> Would really appreciate if I could get some advice from you for my case.
> I am graduating soon in Dec and expecting 5 pts for Australian Study.
> 
> I am not sure whether I can submit the EOI now claiming those 5 pts early now in Oct?
> 
> Can I submit EOI claiming those pts early, and wait until I get my completion letter later in December?
> I still make sure that my invitation will come later than my completion letter date. I just hope that I could save some waiting time for the EOI.
> 
> Thank you a lot for your help.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Thnx Sumit for your quick response.
75 would be little difficult in my current scenario i guess..
Also if you can suggest that can I try for 190 Visa ? My brother is working on PR in Sydney since last 8 months. So can he sponsor me for 190 VISA ? If Yes, then do I need to wait for any open positions by DIBP or he can directly sponsor me to get there ?
If No, then what Best can be done to get the VISA in such case...
Appreciate your help..


----------



## Mir0

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Thnx Sumit for your quick response.
> 75 would be little difficult in my current scenario i guess..
> Also if you can suggest that can I try for 190 Visa ? My brother is working on PR in Sydney since last 8 months. So can he sponsor me for 190 VISA ? If Yes, then do I need to wait for any open positions by DIBP or he can directly sponsor me to get there ?
> If No, then what Best can be done to get the VISA in such case...
> Appreciate your help..


190 is a state sponsorship and your brother can't sponsor you for this one.. There is another stream which is Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489). but you can't practically get an invitation for a pro-rata occupation on 489 as they issue invitations only if there are any places left from 189, which is not the case with accountants.

I think your only feasible option would be 489 Regional-Nominated. Try with NT.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Mir0 said:


> 190 is a state sponsorship and your brother can't sponsor you for this one.. There is another stream which is Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489). but you can't practically get an invitation for a pro-rata occupation on 489 as they issue invitations only if there are any places left from 189, which is not the case with accountants.
> 
> I think your only feasible option would be 489 Regional-Nominated. Try with NT.


Hi Mir,

Thnx for the response.
Looking at the current situation, can you suggest if I can apply for 189 (with 70pts) for Accountant or Management Acountant (whichever has higher chances to clear) and how long can be the wait process, if i dont take help of any agents ?


----------



## Mir0

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Mir,
> 
> Thnx for the response.
> Looking at the current situation, can you suggest if I can apply for 189 (with 70pts) for Accountant or Management Acountant (whichever has higher chances to clear) and how long can be the wait process, if i dont take help of any agents ?


Accountant "General or management or tax" all are in one pool. you don't get any advantage from anyone of them over the others.

Chances for accountants with 70 seem slim at the moment. Nevertheless, who knows! Submit your EOI and try to increase your points if you have any means for that. Otherwise, wait for the good to come.


----------



## p_p25

*South Australia State Sponsorship with 85 points*

Hi
I have a question regarding South Australia State sponsorship under 489 visa for Accountants. It is mentioned on the South Australia Immigration site on 5th April, 2017 that they will no longer accept accountants for state sponsorship. But from July 1, 2017, the exclusions will not be applicable. My question is "Has someone applied for South Australia sponsorship under 489 visa with 85 points?" Are they accepting accountants?


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Mir0 said:


> Accountant "General or management or tax" all are in one pool. you don't get any advantage from anyone of them over the others.
> 
> Chances for accountants with 70 seem slim at the moment. Nevertheless, who knows! Submit your EOI and try to increase your points if you have any means for that. Otherwise, wait for the good to come.


Hi Mir,
Thanks for the update.. Tell me one more thing... If Iwant to claim Partner's 5 points for 189 and her skills are in the list of 190, can i do so ?


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi, 
Accountants and auditors are on S.A Supplementary skilled list.

you need 1 year work experience plus 80 points to go under high points stream.
if you have 75+5 you can be eligible for 190 visa under high points category.
If you have 70, you'll need 10 to reach 80 so you can only get 489 provisional visa.

However, the Accounting and Auditing occupations currently list 3 years minimum work experience for state nomination. I am not sure if you get exemption and can show only 1 years experience if you are a high pointer. Would need someone to clarify this.

If you have 3 years+ experience and 70 points you can look into 489 provisional visa under high pointer category. But if you already have 75 for 189 as you have said in your post. Why would you want to get state sponsorship, 189 invite could be just around the corner.



priyankparikh25 said:


> Hi
> I have a question regarding South Australia State sponsorship under 489 visa for Accountants. It is mentioned on the South Australia Immigration site on 5th April, 2017 that they will no longer accept accountants for state sponsorship. But from July 1, 2017, the exclusions will not be applicable. My question is "Has someone applied for South Australia sponsorship under 489 visa with 85 points?" Are they accepting accountants?


----------



## Mir0

sumitsagar said:


> Hi,
> Accountants and auditors are on S.A Supplementary skilled list.
> 
> you need 1 year work experience plus 80 points to go under high points stream.
> if you have 75+5 you can be eligible for 190 visa under high points category.
> If you have 70, you'll need 10 to reach 80 so you can only get 489 provisional visa.
> 
> However, the Accounting and Auditing occupations currently list 3 years minimum work experience for state nomination. I am not sure if you get exemption and can show only 1 years experience if you are a high pointer. Would need someone to clarify this.
> 
> If you have 3 years+ experience and 70 points you can look into 489 provisional visa under high pointer category. But if you already have 75 for 189 as you have said in your post. Why would you want to get state sponsorship, 189 invite could be just around the corner.


Accountants require 85 points at the moment for SA.


----------



## sumitsagar

As far as i know if you want to claim partner's points for 189 visa you need to get their skill assesment and occupation must be in MTSSOL.

If you want to claim their points for 190 visa they must have skill assesment for occupation on Long term SOL whatever its called.




Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Mir,
> Thanks for the update.. Tell me one more thing... If Iwant to claim Partner's 5 points for 189 and her skills are in the list of 190, can i do so ?


----------



## Mir0

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Mir,
> Thanks for the update.. Tell me one more thing... If Iwant to claim Partner's 5 points for 189 and her skills are in the list of 190, can i do so ?


You can claim five more points but only under 190, e.g. State Nomination.


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks Mir0.

I couldn't find this info regarding 85 points required in Accounting. If possible could you post the link. Also do you know what's the work experience requirement under Accounting if you have 75+10 for S.A 489 under high pointers category.

Nevermind, found the info.

221111	Accountant (General)	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category	CPA / CA / IPA
221112	Management Accountant	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category	CPA / CA / IPA
221113	Taxation Accountant	Competent Plus English (or Proficient overall); 3 years work experience in field; South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months; 85 points required under the 'high points' category	CPA / CA / IPA


----------



## p_p25

sumitsagar said:


> Hi,
> Accountants and auditors are on S.A Supplementary skilled list.
> 
> you need 1 year work experience plus 80 points to go under high points stream.
> if you have 75+5 you can be eligible for 190 visa under high points category.
> If you have 70, you'll need 10 to reach 80 so you can only get 489 provisional visa.
> 
> However, the Accounting and Auditing occupations currently list 3 years minimum work experience for state nomination. I am not sure if you get exemption and can show only 1 years experience if you are a high pointer. Would need someone to clarify this.
> 
> If you have 3 years+ experience and 70 points you can look into 489 provisional visa under high pointer category. But if you already have 75 for 189 as you have said in your post. Why would you want to get state sponsorship, 189 invite could be just around the corner.


Hi sumit,

Thanks for the reply. Actually, I will have 75 points under 189 visa by the end of this month. So, what do you think about getting invitation under 189 visa with EOI updated in the month of November? I do have a 5 years of work-experience. I was only considering my options. 

On supplementary skilled occupations in South Australia Immigration site, we can clearly see 85 points required under the accountant category. My agent said that there might be a refusal from the South Australia for sponsorship under the accountant occupation.


----------



## sumitsagar

I think you'll be safe with 75 points with D.O.E in November. I think once we get the results for last round and cutoff for the next round things will be much clearer.


----------



## st_141

Guys is there any round on 1st November. My DOE is 21st September with 75 points. I hope there is a round so that atleast in November backlog can clear.


----------



## Oneshift

Sith Assassin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:
> 
> 1) I have done B Com + MBA (Finance) + CA (Foundation Course Only) from India. Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation? Is a full CPA/CA qualification a must?
> 2) I have 75 points. No partner points. Do you think I will get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


If you are not complete CA in India, you may be required to write additional exams before you get positive skills assessment.
It all is decided basis the subjects that you have studied and written exams for. 
So, for an Indian MBA - additional exams are required to be comparable to Australian bachelors degree.

No one other than the assessing authority can tell you which all subject(s) you have to write.


----------



## Oneshift

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, although I have read the historical thrads.I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:
> 
> 1) I have done BE(Electrical). + PGPM(Finance) from India and have 7 years of Work Ex. in FP&A...Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation?
> 2) Still to give my PTE to get the max. points. No partner points. What max. points do you think I need to get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.


Abhishek, It will all depend on the subjects that you have written exams for. Research on what subjects does CPAA take as comparable to Australian Bachelors degree. If you have those under your belt, you will get the +ve result straight away else they will let u know what subjects you need to write exams for.


----------



## Oneshift

Hi Friends - Australia is very specific about burden on its resources and hence evaluates every person coming into the country wisely.

Do you think or have facts to support that claiming partner points will help in both increasing points and securing invitation and then Visa?
Or it works opposite?

Just confused and curious.
Please help.


----------



## Abercrombie

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, although I have read the historical thrads.I have a couple of questions which I was hoping to get answers to:
> 
> 1) I have done BE(Electrical). + PGPM(Finance) from India and have 7 years of Work Ex. in FP&A...Do you think I would get a positive response for skill assessment from CPA Australia for "accountant" occupation?
> 2) Still to give my PTE to get the max. points. No partner points. What max. points do you think I need to get invite under 189 for "accountant" occupation?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the replies.



For Point no.1 I can assure you that you'd definately be asked to sit for atleast Financial reporting exam by CPA or equivalent if you get your assesment done by others. You may or may not have to appear for more than one exams depending on what you studied in your PG but I am 100% sure you wouldn't have studied IFRS etc so FAR is something that you'd have to clear to get a positive assesment.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Abercrombie said:


> For Point no.1 I can assure you that you'd definately be asked to sit for atleast Financial reporting exam by CPA or equivalent if you get your assesment done by others. You may or may not have to appear for more than one exams depending on what you studied in your PG but I am 100% sure you wouldn't have studied IFRS etc so FAR is something that you'd have to clear to get a positive assesment.


Hi,
Thanks for ur response. Just to clarify that I have covered Financial Reporting and Accounting, along with Business law in my PGPM, do i still be asked for writing these extra exams ??


----------



## Abercrombie

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Point no.1 I can assure you that you'd definately be asked to sit for atleast Financial reporting exam by CPA or equivalent if you get your assesment done by others. You may or may not have to appear for more than one exams depending on what you studied in your PG but I am 100% sure you wouldn't have studied IFRS etc so FAR is
> something that you'd have to clear to get a positive assesment.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for ur response. Just to clarify that I have covered Financial Reporting and Accounting, along with Business law in my PGPM, do i still be asked for writing these extra exams ??
Click to expand...


If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Abercrombie said:


> If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.


Ok. Then I think *U* *shud* give it a try *n* wait for their response... 
When did *u* receiver *ur* grant? Share *ur* experience or PM me . Would love to hear *fr* *u*...

*No text speech please - see Language, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderater*


----------



## Abercrombie

I got my grant in Jan. I had 80 points so got it in a month.


----------



## nanananananana-BATMAN

Hey guys. I had a quick question, been trying to figure out exactly how this is supposed to work out. 

I submitted by EOI in April, 2017 with 70 points. Now I know that it is not very likely for me to get an invitation based on 70 points, however, my total points will increase to 75 in February 2018 (after another work experience year is added). 

I got my experience evaluated from IPA Australia which was based on the numbers of years worked till April 2017 (my original EOI date). My question is that if I get the invitation subsequent to my increase in points (from 70 to 75 based on the added work year) [fingers crossed], will I have to get another experience evaluation from IPA? Or does the original work with added proof of employment provided to the visa/case officer?

There probably may be guidance on this at DIBP's website but I have been following this forum for some time and I know people here always give the most practical/ realistic solutions based on actual experience.


----------



## asadkhalid

nanananananana-BATMAN said:


> Hey guys. I had a quick question, been trying to figure out exactly how this is supposed to work out.
> 
> I submitted by EOI in April, 2017 with 70 points. Now I know that it is not very likely for me to get an invitation based on 70 points, however, my total points will increase to 75 in February 2018 (after another work experience year is added).
> 
> I got my experience evaluated from IPA Australia which was based on the numbers of years worked till April 2017 (my original EOI date). My question is that if I get the invitation subsequent to my increase in points (from 70 to 75 based on the added work year) [fingers crossed], will I have to get another experience evaluation from IPA? Or does the original work with added proof of employment provided to the visa/case officer?
> 
> There probably may be guidance on this at DIBP's website but I have been following this forum for some time and I know people here always give the most practical/ realistic solutions based on actual experience.


If you are working in the same company and position, there is no need for an experience assessment done again.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

I don't think another experience assessment will be required. Also your points will be automatically increased to 75 if you leave the end date of employment as ongoing.


----------



## st_141

Guys any updates on rounds.


----------



## nanananananana-BATMAN

asadkhalid said:


> If you are working in the same company and position, there is no need for an experience assessment done again.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## asadkhalid

st_141 said:


> Guys any updates on rounds.




Nope. Nothing yet. Its creating more confusion as to if there is going to be another round this Wednesday! We haven’t received the results of the previous round. What are they doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

asadkhalid said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys any updates on rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Nothing yet. Its creating more confusion as to if there is going to be another round this Wednesday! We haven?t received the results of the previous round. What are they doing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I feel the Citizenship issues has made DIBP forgot about the invites. I hope they hold a draw in the month of November.


----------



## Rab nawaz

st_141 said:


> I feel the Citizenship issues has made DIBP forgot about the invites. I hope they hold a draw in the month of November.


The whole drama was planted to create fake fear so dibp can destroy all of pro and non pro rata occupation and now PR itself is a mystery and people are crying over citizenship bill even dozens of those protestors were those accountants got invited on 60 points when they had issued 1000 invites for external auditors for absolutely free.


----------



## Sith Assassin

Abercrombie said:


> If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.


Hi Guys, 

I am in the same boat as Abhishek. Can somebody tell me where can I view the syllabus and course for the FAR exam (website link)? Can this exam be given online from India and how much preparation is generally required?


----------



## st_141

Rab nawaz said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the Citizenship issues has made DIBP forgot about the invites. I hope they hold a draw in the month of November.
> 
> 
> 
> The whole drama was planted to create fake fear so dibp can destroy all of pro and non pro rata occupation and now PR itself is a mystery and people are crying over citizenship bill even dozens of those protestors were those accountants got invited on 60 points when they had issued 1000 invites for external auditors for absolutely free.
Click to expand...


I hope they clear this mess.


----------



## st_141

Sith Assassin said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat as Abhishek. Can somebody tell me where can I view the syllabus and course for the FAR exam (website link)? Can this exam be given online from India and how much preparation is generally required?
Click to expand...

You can't have the syllabus as such. If you are a CA and have done IFRS than only expect an exemption or else with Bcom and Mba even from Australia you will be asked to sit for FAR and Law irrespective of you doing it on your previous studies as the same happened in my case too.


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> You can't have the syllabus as such. If you are a CA and have done IFRS than only expect an exemption or else with Bcom and Mba even from Australia you will be asked to sit for FAR and Law irrespective of you doing it on your previous studies as the same happened in my case too.


Not necessary. My degree is from university of London n I was asked to do law only. Materials are only made available after registration foe the exam. I took over a mth to prepare for my law exam.


----------



## Oneshift

reishigupta said:


> Hi Friends - Australia is very specific about the burden on its resources and hence evaluates every person coming into the country wisely.
> 
> Do you think or have facts to support that claiming partner points will help in both increasing points and securing invitation and then Visa?
> Or it works opposite?
> 
> Just confused and curious.
> Please help.


Hi Guys - any pointers - if I should go for partner skill assessment or the current points are good enough - considering the present cut off's?

Or suggestion is to hold for Nov and watch if the cut off comes down from 85?


----------



## Saskia25

Bakhtooooooot said:


> Do we have no accountant invitations from NSW today?
> 
> I had been a member of this forum from 2015, lodged my EOI in April 2016 with 65+5 (IELTS all 8s), but never got an invite. Score increased to 70+5 this year's June, but still no invite! Applied for Canadian immigration and viola got my PR status within 3 months!
> 
> Australia's immigration system is heavily flawed! First they accept two unequal level of English tests, PTE and IELTS, and let a lot of people with weaker English have undue advantage over the ones whose skills are actually really good. What's the point of having points for "English Skills" if they can't sort out the huge difference in difficulty levels of both the tests. Second, when the candidates can't make it, they resort to doing Masters, Professional Years, NAATI courses, money from all of which flows to Australian economy. And when all this is not enough, you pay visa fee of over $3,500. What a convenient way to show we need people and are open to immigration yet have such a flawed system to their advantage.
> If they really needed people, their system would be as good as Canada's. And I am not saying this just because I got PR from Canada and not Australia. You guys can check the system for yourself!
> 
> btw, any accountant invitations from NSW today?


Hey could you please send me viola, who I assumed was your migration agent details. I just want to assess my case. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance 
Saskia


----------



## dannybne

I think what Bakhtooooooot meant was "voilà", which is an expression to show that you are pleased with something that you have achieved.


----------



## Abercrombie

Sith Assassin said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat as Abhishek. Can somebody tell me where can I view the syllabus and course for the FAR exam (website link)? Can this exam be given online from India and how much preparation is generally required?
Click to expand...


https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/~/m...on-exams/far-study-guide-7th-ed-pdf.pdf?la=en


----------



## Abercrombie

Sith Assassin said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have then you wont be asked but I highly doubt as even some of the Indian CA's (2003 and before) were asked to appear for FAR.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in the same boat as Abhishek. Can somebody tell me where can I view the syllabus and course for the FAR exam (website link)? Can this exam be given online from India and how much preparation is generally required?
Click to expand...


you have to pay about Aud550 for each exam and annual membership fee. But if you go for migration assesment later you wont be charged extra i reckon. Additionaly, make sure you pay full annual fee to have an exemption at the time of migration assesment and not half year membership fee.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite 

General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.


----------



## sumitsagar

Had a good laugh at this lol


dannybne said:


> I think what Bakhtooooooot meant was "voilà", which is an expression to show that you are pleased with something that you have achieved.


----------



## sumitsagar

We don't even know if there's a round tomorrow. 



Jonsnow1987 said:


> Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite
> 
> General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
> DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Lol 


sumitsagar said:


> we don't even know if there's a round tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite
> 
> general accountant 189 (anzsco 221111)
> doe on 03 oct 17 with 75 points.
Click to expand...


----------



## Welshtone

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Will today be my brothers lucky day of getting invite
> 
> General Accountant 189 (ANZSCO 221111)
> DOE on 03 Oct 17 with 75 points.




As Sumit says, we don't even know for sure there is an invitation round tonight as the 18th October results still are not up - pessimistic outlook

so anything could happen:

maybe about 20 day movement to late September for the 75 pointers would be a reasonable outlook.

Optimistically, I would say if DIBP are sorting out all the wasted invitations then 70 pointers would already have been reached by now. we don't know if the invites to 4th September 2017 was a double, treble or quadruple round. So if they really have sorted out the Accountants let's see all the 75 pointers invited up to 31st October 2017

Tony


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi all. Please post here and update immitracker with your D.O.E if you get invited tonight.


----------



## st_141

Did the round happen?
I don't think so..


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> Did the round happen?
> I don't think so..


Oh no..... seriously no invite?


----------



## Jonsnow1987

What is your doe ?


st_141 said:


> Did the round happen?
> I don't think so..


----------



## st_141

21st sep


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Points?


st_141 said:


> 21st sep


----------



## st_141

75.. now need to wait till 14th Nov..Now there will be a huge backlog again.. 

Thanks DIBP..


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like there isn't an invitation round today.


----------



## sumitsagar

On another post someone said next round will be on next Tuesday. 


st_141 said:


> 75.. now need to wait till 14th Nov..


----------



## lingling

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like there isn't an invitation round today.


No invitation for accountant only or across all skills? Agents reading, any idea?


----------



## lingling

sumitsagar said:


> On another post someone said next round will be on next Tuesday.


Where was that posted?


----------



## sumitsagar

Couldn't find any reported invites on other posts as well so looks like no invites tonight.


----------



## lingling

sumitsagar said:


> Couldn't find any reported invites on other posts as well so looks like no invites tonight.


So sad. Backlog for 75 pointers is already almost 2 mths now since 4th sept. By 14th Sept, it'll be almost 2.5 mths! That's a crazy timeline for 75 pointers.


----------



## sumitsagar

On 189 November post I think. 


lingling said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> On another post someone said next round will be on next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that posted?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> On 189 November post I think.


Delaying tactics are sparking the cut offs like Tsunami and am dam sure this game is being played on purpose so the longer wait time will start kicking out fresh 75 pointers and by the time they will inviting some of the old 75s dozens of 80s will take place in the same way 75s take place for 70s in the past.


----------



## NCH

Hello Friends..!

My EOI is originally submitted in January 2017 for 190 VISA and in October 2017, I changed it to 189 and now the effective date of EOI is October 2017. 

Is it advisable to keep put a new EOI for 189 or keep this EOI as it is? 
Thanks.


----------



## sumitsagar

You should have kept old one as it is for 190 and put a new one for 189.
Anyways you can withdraw old one and create new one for 190 as well as it gives you 24 months from today if your DOE has changed to October better to start fresh. 



NCH said:


> Hello Friends..!
> 
> My EOI is originally submitted in January 2017 for 190 VISA and in October 2017, I changed it to 189 and now the effective date of EOI is October 2017.
> 
> Is it advisable to keep put a new EOI for 189 or keep this EOI as it is?
> Thanks.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Delaying tactics are sparking the cut offs like Tsunami and am dam sure this game is being played on purpose so the longer wait time will start kicking out fresh 75 pointers and by the time they will inviting some of the old 75s dozens of 80s will take place in the same way 75s take place for 70s in the past.


Mate could you tell me how dozen of 80 pointers can be achieved. It takes a lot of effort and years to achieve 80 points. Your posts just do not make sense mate.


----------



## tikitiki

Hello. Can someone please help me with this. I got my PTE so I stand at 70 points now (accountant)
I have studied in Geelong, VIC (regional area) for 2 years but only stay there for like 1.5 years because I couldn't find any affordable accomodation at first (I know it's stupid of me)
But in order to claim 5 points for regional study, can I study another course for 1 year to make up for the time I lost?
Any answer would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## arf712

tikitiki said:


> Hello. Can someone please help me with this. I got my PTE so I stand at 70 points now (accountant)
> I have studied in Geelong, VIC (regional area) for 2 years but only stay there for like 1.5 years because I couldn't find any affordable accomodation at first (I know it's stupid of me)
> But in order to claim 5 points for regional study, can I study another course for 1 year to make up for the time I lost?
> Any answer would be appreciated. Thank you


 Yes, you can.


----------



## Scorpio22

I was just wondering if anyone has considered emailing the immigration minister about all this mess?


----------



## NCH

Scorpio22 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has considered emailing the immigration minister about all this mess?


I saw these people have already contacted the department and waiting for the reply.
https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/


----------



## mudradi19

Has anyone applied for Northern Territory state sponsorship? I do not know whether to go ahead and apply for NT as I do not know how the prospects are out in NT. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> Mate could you tell me how dozen of 80 pointers can be achieved. It takes a lot of effort and years to achieve 80 points. Your posts just do not make sense mate.


Dont worry hold for 2 months and let me tell you points are just numbers for dibp and they can claim 100 eighty pointers every round and you cant do nothing and thats what they are doing with 75 points especially when there are very very few onshore 75 around us but dibp is continusely claiming tons of 75s every round.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate could you tell me how dozen of 80 pointers can be achieved. It takes a lot of effort and years to achieve 80 points. Your posts just do not make sense mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry hold for 2 months and let me tell you points are just numbers for dibp and they can claim 100 eighty pointers every round and you cant do nothing and thats what they are doing with 75 points especially when there are very very few onshore 75 around us but dibp is continusely claiming tons of 75s every round.
Click to expand...

So when is the cut off going to get to 85 -90 points? Any guess ?


----------



## quantum07

ykhawaja said:


> So when is the cut off going to get to 85 -90 points? Any guess ?


Very soon, maybe by march or July next year, the cut off would have skyrocketed to 85. save this message as a screenshot


----------



## ykhawaja

quantum07 said:


> Very soon, maybe by march or July next year, the cut off would have skyrocketed to 85. save this message as a screenshot


done


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> done


Still remeber when people challenge us on 65 points and now the cut offs are crossing 75 and now soon if this same fakeselect will remain in the system 80 is waiting for you on next door and let me tell you they didnt fix even 1% of the whole issue.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Still remeber when people challenge us on 65 points and now the cut offs are crossing 75 and now soon if this same fakeselect will remain in the system 80 is waiting for you on next door and let me tell you they didnt fix even 1% of the whole issue.


Why only with accountants? why not auditors? ict professionals?engineers? sofrware programmers. So that means no one will get an invite. How many genuine invites you think there will be? 1 or 2 out of 4785.


----------



## awais_666

Hey guys just a quick query if someone has any idea about my friend is going to apply for assessment for CPA but his last paper for final module is remaining his query is that has someone gone through same process qualified from ICAP pakistan do CPA accepts CA intermediate or not?


----------



## Abercrombie

awais_666 said:


> Hey guys just a quick query if someone has any idea about my friend is going to apply for assessment for CPA but his last paper for final module is remaining his query is that has someone gone through same process qualified from ICAP pakistan do CPA accepts CA intermediate or not?



Yes they do. As long as its comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree.


----------



## tmmanath

Hi Friends, 

Just to get some information. My case was handled by a migration agent. But I requested him to provide me with the skill select log in details. He is happy to provide the details. However, he is saying that if I get an invitation it will still go to his email. Is there a way I can change the correspondence email add in skill select?

Thank you


----------



## dannybne

189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select:
189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah
[Iscah News]


----------



## Scorpio22

I have seen that on Iscah's Facebook page. This is so unfair for people who are waiting for invitation for a long time now. I hope this all gets sorted soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## handyjohn

dannybne said:


> 189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select:
> 189 Pro Rata invitations in 2016/17 wasted and not reinvited through Skill Select - Iscah
> [Iscah News]




I’m sure if they compare “visa granted” figures with “invitations” figures then results will be more devastating as from last few months , a large number of applications are refused/withdrawn due to strict scrutiny of experience/partner claims which makes it even more worse situations. Now its not only multiple EOIs but also genuine EOIs issue is draining accountants ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpio22

handyjohn said:


> I’m sure if they compare “visa granted” figures with “invitations” figures then results will be more devastating as from last few months , a large number of applications are refused/withdrawn due to strict scrutiny of experience/partner claims which makes it even more worse situations. Now its not only multiple EOIs but also genuine EOIs issue is draining accountants ceiling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree. My visa expires next month. Such a stressful situation and this unfair process makes it worse.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Wasted 24% what a joke. In my view most of invititions has been sent to alien clients and they have refused to land on planet earth.


----------



## st_141

Rab nawaz said:


> Wasted 24% what a joke. In my view most of invititions has been sent to alien clients and they have refused to land on planet earth.


Couldn't agree more on that.


----------



## handyjohn

Rab nawaz said:


> Wasted 24% what a joke. In my view most of invititions has been sent to alien clients and they have refused to land on planet earth.




This is only visa lodged ratio, visa granted ratio must br very worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Does anyone know what's happening with NSW 190, did they conveniently forget about Accountants and Auditors.

It's heartbreaking to see dibp playing these silly games.


----------



## asadkhalid

No accountants have been invited for either 190 or 189 for a long time now. The wait is extremely long. And there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Rab nawaz

asadkhalid said:


> No accountants have been invited for either 190 or 189 for a long time now. The wait is extremely long. And there seems to be no light at the end of the tunnel.


There is no state sponsorship at all and they are contiusely making us fool. Since march 2016 NSW is continusely inviting maximum pointer so they can remove deserving candidate looking forward for 5 points, first 70+5 then 75+5 and now 80+5.


----------



## tikitiki

arf712 said:


> Yes, you can.


[/QUOTE] "Hello. Can someone please help me with this. I got my PTE so I stand at 70 points now (accountant)
I have studied in Geelong, VIC (regional area) for 2 years but only stay there for like 1.5 years because I couldn't find any affordable accomodation at first (I know it's stupid of me)
But in order to claim 5 points for regional study, can I study another course for 1 year to make up for the time I lost?
Any answer would be appreciated. Thank you"[/QUOTE]

Thank you for your answer

Are there any agents in this forum that can help me with this please. I believe I have quite a tricky case so agents with intensive professional knowledge and experience in claiming regional points are who I am looking for. I have met a lot of agents but most of them are very vague and say they need more time to do research, which is quite disappointing.
Please if someone can help me with an advice on my case, I'd gladly pay for the service. I'm in Melbourne now.
thank you


----------



## Darshana

Such stressful times for us accountants... My husband gave another pte to try better his score and he got 79, 81, 87, 78... Can't believe our bad luck... Such bleak chances we have now


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi Darshana, 
You guys should keep trying in PTE, the only option now is to increase the points. 

I think something fishy is going on with pte as well, i know more 4-5 that are also attempting pte every other week but couldn't seem to achieve 8 in only one module every time. Also they are always 1 or 2 points below 79 in one module everytime. 



Darshana said:


> Such stressful times for us accountants... My husband gave another pte to try better his score and he got 79, 81, 87, 78... Can't believe our bad luck... Such bleak chances we have now


----------



## NCH

Guys, Is there any clues about next invitation round?


----------



## sumitsagar

No updates yet. 



NCH said:


> Guys, Is there any clues about next invitation round?


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Hi Darshana,
> You guys should keep trying in PTE, the only option now is to increase the points.
> 
> I think something fishy is going on with pte as well, i know more 4-5 that are also attempting pte every other week but couldn't seem to achieve 8 in only one module every time. Also they are always 1 or 2 points below 79 in one module everytime.


Guys I just want to ask are only accountants targetted by this game or it is the other people in pro-rata professions. Cos what I am hearing from this forum is only accountants are in trouble.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hi guys
I’m in Australia since 2009 and every time I fulfill immigration requirements something happens.
Finally we got 75 points in accounting on 29 October 2017 but can’t see anything happening now.
Should we be good because our visa expires on 24 December and will loose 5 points in February 2018.
I have only one EOI for 189 in system should I think about any other options?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Lodge a separate eoi for 190 as a backup. The way things are can't say how long its gonna take for 189.



Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hi guys
> I?m in Australia since 2009 and every time I fulfill immigration requirements something happens.
> Finally we got 75 points in accounting on 29 October 2017 but can?t see anything happening now.
> Should we be good because our visa expires on 24 December and will loose 5 points in February 2018.
> I have only one EOI for 189 in system should I think about any other options?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannybne

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I just want to ask are only accountants targetted by this game or it is the other people in pro-rata professions. Cos what I am hearing from this forum is only accountants are in trouble.


If you follow the trend of other pro-rata occupations on the below excel spreadsheet with invitation trends, you will find that it is the case with most other occupations. For Example: Computer Network Professionals Queue is moving at snails pace. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009

However, I would say Accountants/Auditors would be the most messed as its just for us that we could get assessed in both the occupations, triggering the double invitation issue.

As far as I know, even though there are 4 IT Occupations on the MLTSSL namely; ICT Business and Systems Analysts, Software and Applications Programmers, Computer Network Professionals and Database and Systems Administrators and ICT Security Specialists; one can only get assessed in any 1 of these 4 occupations by ACS.

The option of getting assessed as both Accountants and Auditors (With 3 assessing bodies) seem to have backfired for Accountants.


----------



## ykhawaja

I am doing a 104 weeks course study in Accounting that is of 2 years. I am getting 1 exemption , will I still be able to get 5 points for Australian Study. The exemption is based on my studies overseas. From what I nderstand

104 weeks / 16 subjects in Masters of Professional Accounting Specialization Course = 6.5 weeks

6.5 weeks x 15 subjects(studied in Australia) =97.5 weeks

Does that mean I am fine with one exemption?

Cheers


----------



## david_lie

NSW 190 Pre-Invitation (3 November 2017)

Occupation: Accountant (General)
Points:
Age: 30
English: 20
Qualification: 15
Study in Aus: 5
Work Experience: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI Date of Effect: 2 Oct 2017


----------



## kinger

Hi friends
My friend got NSW invitation today with 75+5 points. Guys please suggest should he wait for 189 invitation or should he proceed with 190.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

david_lie said:


> NSW 190 Pre-Invitation (3 November 2017)
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Points:
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Qualification: 15
> Study in Aus: 5
> Work Experience: 5
> State Sponsorship: 5
> 
> EOI Date of Effect: 2 Oct 2017


Congratulations David... You score looks impressive for Accountant.. Keep updating your Invite and Visa details so that we all here can get a fair idea as to what exactly happening with High Pointers as well..


----------



## david_lie

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Congratulations David... You score looks impressive for Accountant.. Keep updating your Invite and Visa details so that we all here can get a fair idea as to what exactly happening with High Pointers as well..


Thanks Abhishek. But I am also in the same dilemma as to wait for 190 or wait a while more with 189. 

All the best for you too!

Best,

David


----------



## sumitsagar

Anyone got NSW invite 190 with 75+5 and no experience? 



kinger said:


> Hi friends
> My friend got NSW invitation today with 75+5 points. Guys please suggest should he wait for 189 invitation or should he proceed with 190.


----------



## st_141

I have 75+5 and DOE 21st September and have 6 years experience and superior english but I didn't get any invite yet. Is it on luck than?

Cheers.


----------



## st_141

Got the invite for 190 with DOE 21st september 75+5. In a dilema to accept or wait for 189 with DOE 21st september. Any suggestion guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ykhawaja

st_141 said:


> Got the invite for 190 with DOE 21st september 75+5. In a dilema to accept or wait for 189 with DOE 21st september. Any suggestion guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Accept 190 and delete 189


----------



## st_141

ykhawaja said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the invite for 190 with DOE 21st september 75+5. In a dilema to accept or wait for 189 with DOE 21st september. Any suggestion guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Accept 190 and delete 189
Click to expand...

Any chance of getting invited for 189 in upcoming round with DOE 21st September.


----------



## Mir0

I have the same 75 breakdown with no luck so far!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Mir0 said:


> I have the same 75 breakdowns with no luck so far!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Points: Management Accountant

Age: 30
English: 20
Qualification: 15
Work Experience: 10
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI Date of Effect: 15 Sep 2017


----------



## st_141

Management Accountant I'm not sure as I put it as General Accountant and I'm not sure if both has same Anzsco.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> I am doing a 104 weeks course study in Accounting that is of 2 years. I am getting 1 exemption , will I still be able to get 5 points for Australian Study. The exemption is based on my studies overseas. From what I nderstand
> 
> 104 weeks / 16 subjects in Masters of Professional Accounting Specialization Course = 6.5 weeks
> 
> 6.5 weeks x 15 subjects(studied in Australia) =97.5 weeks
> 
> Does that mean I am fine with one exemption?
> 
> Cheers


Could anyone help ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

st_141 said:


> Management Accountant I'm not sure as I put it as General Accountant and I'm not sure if both has same Anzsco.


Mate go for it take it otherwise you cant trust them for even 5 seconds so you must have something in yours hands.👍


----------



## Mir0

Guys, does anyone one know if the different accountants codes get treated equally? I have been assessed on ‘Management acc code” despite having the same breakdown and even earlier DOE, I haven’t been invited!! Those who were invited have been assessed on “Accountant code” any thoughts? Dors it work the same way like 189 and they are all in the same pool, or they are different here?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Whoever got 190 invites it's better to proceed as we don't know when 189 is going to be invited..it's highly unpredictable with Dibp's skill select system...so.."make hay while the sun shines"


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> Got the invite for 190 with DOE 21st september 75+5. In a dilema to accept or wait for 189 with DOE 21st september. Any suggestion guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Take it if u don't mind being tied to the state for 2 years.


----------



## sumitsagar

Different accountant codes are treated differently by NSW for 190 visa invitations.


Mir0 said:


> Guys, does anyone one know if the different accountants codes get treated equally? I have been assessed on ‘Management acc code” despite having the same breakdown and even earlier DOE, I haven’t been invited!! Those who were invited have been assessed on “Accountant code” any thoughts? Dors it work the same way like 189 and they are all in the same pool, or they are different here?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

sumitsagar said:


> Different accountant codes are treated differently by NSW for 190 visa invitations.




Thanks for your reply. What do you think, should I apply for reassessment for Accountant (general) or just wait for some time? This is so disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

189 is likely with 75 points.


Mir0 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different accountant codes are treated differently by NSW for 190 visa invitations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply. What do you think, should I apply for reassessment for Accountant (general) or just wait for some time? This is so disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## chookudi

Really don't understand how these invites work. I (my wife rather) got 189 invitation on the 18th of October with 75 points. Initially tried to withdraw the 190 EOI but had network problems for a few days and then forgot to do so until WEDNESDAY, 1st of November when i withdrew the 190 and got an acknowledgment email that it had been withdrawn. Only for us to get an email from NSW today inviting us to apply for the 190. Strange huh? Yet when I try accessing that EOI, it says it doesn't exist!!


----------



## st_141

Congratulations to all who got invited by NSW 190. It seems everyone who had 75 points and more excluding SS have been invited today.

No updates by DIBP yet on November 189 round.


----------



## Rab nawaz

st_141 said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited by NSW 190. It seems everyone who had 75 points and more excluding SS have been invited today.
> 
> No updates by DIBP yet on November 189 round.


Nsw was always open for those who dont need 5 points and thats how they are kicking out deserving candidates and keep inviting maximum pointers but am dam sure the way things are getting insane soon they will stop inviting even maximum pointer so everyone has to fight with sub class 189. If you have an option for 190 go for it without even thinking.


----------



## st_141

Rab nawaz said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who got invited by NSW 190. It seems everyone who had 75 points and more excluding SS have been invited today.
> 
> No updates by DIBP yet on November 189 round.
> 
> 
> 
> Nsw was always open for those who dont need 5 points and thats how they are kicking out deserving candidates and keep inviting maximum pointers but am dam sure the way things are getting insane soon they will stop inviting even maximum pointer so everyone has to fight with sub class 189. If you have an option for 190 go for it without even thinking.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro even I'm with you on this and you are right. Its better to grab this opportunity rather than wasting it.


----------



## Mir0

st_141 said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited by NSW 190. It seems everyone who had 75 points and more excluding SS have been invited today.
> 
> No updates by DIBP yet on November 189 round.




Not everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Any other 75 pointers didn’t receive a NSW invitation today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu2

got an invite for 190..

have 2 quick questions.. hope for a good response.. 

1) do we need to do skilled employment assessment (last time i got it negative, contacted CPA and was gonna resubmit papers in few days for reevaluation)
2) When would I need to give my wife functional english proof??
3) how much time do we get to submit documents?
4) any benefit of 190 over 189???

Thanks..


----------



## Jonsnow1987

I haven?t received any invitation NSW 75+5 doe 3 oct



Any other 75 pointers didn?t receive a NSW invitation today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Darshana

chookudi said:


> Really don't understand how these invites work. I (my wife rather) got 189 invitation on the 18th of October with 75 points. Initially tried to withdraw the 190 EOI but had network problems for a few days and then forgot to do so until WEDNESDAY, 1st of November when i withdrew the 190 and got an acknowledgment email that it had been withdrawn. Only for us to get an email from NSW today inviting us to apply for the 190. Strange huh? Yet when I try accessing that EOI, it says it doesn't exist!!


Could you raise this issue with them? It might help sort about glitch on the system for the benefit of others?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Darshana

jassu2 said:


> got an invite for 190..
> 
> have 2 quick questions.. hope for a good response..
> 
> 1) do we need to do skilled employment assessment (last time i got it negative, contacted CPA and was gonna resubmit papers in few days for reevaluation)
> 2) When would I need to give my wife functional english proof??
> 3) how much time do we get to submit documents?
> 4) any benefit of 190 over 189???
> 
> Thanks..


You've to submit all proofs for your point claims within 14 days I believe for 190
189 and 190 are exactly the same except that you need to live in nsw for 2 years. Please don't waste the invite that you got... We don't know what is the situation with 189 invites anyway


----------



## Darshana

Jonsnow1987 said:


> I haven?t received any invitation NSW 75+5 doe 3 oct
> 
> 
> 
> Any other 75 pointers didn?t receive a NSW invitation today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]

One person below has reported not receiving.... What's your breakdown?


----------



## st_141

Did you show them experience and was it general accountant. As my friend lodged his eoi on 27th Oct and is invited. So, i guess all having applied as general accountant with 75 points and experience are invited.


----------



## jassu2

Darshana said:


> You've to submit all proofs for your point claims within 14 days I believe for 190
> 189 and 190 are exactly the same except that you need to live in nsw for 2 years. Please don't waste the invite that you got... We don't know what is the situation with 189 invites anyway


1) do we need to do skilled employment assessment (last time i got it negative, contacted CPA and was gonna resubmit papers in few days for reevaluation)

2) When would I need to give my wife functional english proof??

is 190 faster or any other thing??


----------



## Jonsnow1987

75 points with 79 each PTE, but no experience!! I seriously don?t know how this process works ?




st_141 said:


> Did you show them experience and was it general accountant. As my friend lodged his eoi on 27th Oct and is invited. So, i guess all having applied as general accountant with 75 points and experience are invited.


----------



## Mir0

Jonsnow1987 said:


> I haven?t received any invitation NSW 75+5 doe 3 oct
> 
> 
> 
> Any other 75 pointers didn?t receive a NSW invitation today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[/QUOTE]



Me too, what is ur breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doing333

Mir0 said:


> Any other 75 pointers didn?t receive a NSW invitation today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



75 +5 with 5point work expeience in qld
My eoi is with NSW for 190 interstate apply
Not invited yet .
Doe 7.10.2017


----------



## Mir0

doing333 said:


> 75 +5 with 5point work expeience in qld
> My eoi is with NSW for 190 interstate apply
> Not invited yet .
> Doe 7.10.2017




What is ur occupation name?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakhtooooooot

awais_666 said:


> Hey guys just a quick query if someone has any idea about my friend is going to apply for assessment for CPA but his last paper for final module is remaining his query is that has someone gone through same process qualified from ICAP pakistan do CPA accepts CA intermediate or not?


No. Only complete CA is assessed as equivalent to Bachelors, because you wouldn't otherwise have completed the required courses.


----------



## asadkhalid

Guys those who have been invited for 190 please accept it and withdraw 189. Please. Let us have a chance aswell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_p25

Bakhtooooooot said:


> No. Only complete CA is assessed as equivalent to Bachelors, because you wouldn't otherwise have completed the required courses.


In my case, they have recognized partially completed chartered accountancy course from ICAI, India as well along with the B.com and I have got a positive skill assessment from CPA Australia without giving any papers. So, it does not matter whether it is done from Pakistan or India, they will consider it. But, it can not be predicted that CPA Australia will give you a positive skill assessment. It totally depends on the syllabus of your graduation and partially completed professional course.


----------



## doing333

General accountant mate




Mir0 said:


> doing333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 +5 with 5point work expeience in qld
> My eoi is with NSW for 190 interstate apply
> Not invited yet .
> Doe 7.10.2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is ur occupation name?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Mir0

doing333 said:


> General accountant mate




This is strange !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand

How many 75 pointers are waiting for 189 now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

There's no way to figure that out mate. Eoi numbers are not public record.


mirand said:


> How many 75 pointers are waiting for 189 now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awais_666

Bakhtooooooot said:


> No. Only complete CA is assessed as equivalent to Bachelors, because you wouldn't otherwise have completed the required courses.


That is what I thought as well its just i read somewhere that CA intermediate is also recognized as it fulfills the requirements for CA together with a separate bachelors degree in commerce which my friend has already Pakistan's CA is a scam he has been trying to finish it since 12 years by now and stuck on last paper now  I also called CPA but couldnt get a proper response they just asked me to try it possibly it can get through its just i am sure he can get through but experience will be recognized or not thats uknnown


----------



## Jonsnow1987

My some friends got invited for 190 75+5 nsw doe 5 oct, where as in haven?t got yet invited even d o e is 3 oct. my points are 75+5 accountant.


----------



## handyjohn

Jonsnow1987 said:


> My some friends got invited for 190 75+5 nsw doe 5 oct, where as in haven?t got yet invited even d o e is 3 oct. my points are 75+5 accountant.




What’s your points breakdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner14

As per Immitracker there are 17 accountants with 75 points and one with 80 points. Now the only question is how authentic are those numbers. 

Many congratulations y'all who have received 190 invites. Now it is a kind and humble request if you guys can withdraw your 189 EOIs so its a win win for everyone. Thank you..


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Age 30
Degree 15
Pte 20
Py 5
Aus study 5
State nsw 5 



handyjohn said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My some friends got invited for 190 75+5 nsw doe 5 oct, where as in haven?t got yet invited even d o e is 3 oct. my points are 75+5 accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?s your points breakdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Noime P

I’m new here as I am also waiting for invitation.
I am one of those who have 75points.
DOE: 25 Oct 2017
Age: 30
Degree:15
Pte:20
Py:5
Aus study:5

When will i possibly be invited?


----------



## Noime P

I have submitted EOI for 189 Accountant


----------



## doing333

Now its 1 to 2 months wait 





Noime P said:


> I have submitted EOI for 189 Accountant


----------



## nanananananana-BATMAN

awais_666 said:


> That is what I thought as well its just i read somewhere that CA intermediate is also recognized as it fulfills the requirements for CA together with a separate bachelors degree in commerce which my friend has already Pakistan's CA is a scam he has been trying to finish it since 12 years by now and stuck on last paper now  I also called CPA but couldnt get a proper response they just asked me to try it possibly it can get through its just i am sure he can get through but experience will be recognized or not thats uknnown


1) Pakistan's CA is not a scam. I completed it in the prescribed time and I know a lot of my colleagues did it too. If your friend isn't studying properly, please do not deface the system and ICAP.

2) *Most likely* only completed CA will be given a positive skills assessment.

3) Years of experience begin from the date when you qualified for the degree that grants you the positive assessment. So if that happens at membership with ICAP, only experience after membership will count.


----------



## lingling

doing333 said:


> Now its 1 to 2 months wait


It's more than a month for sure. I'm at 75 points. Waiting since 22 Sept. Many thanks to the messed up by DIBP, cancellation of invited n latest unannounced cancellation.


----------



## awais_666

nanananananana-BATMAN said:


> awais_666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I thought as well its just i read somewhere that CA intermediate is also recognized as it fulfills the requirements for CA together with a separate bachelors degree in commerce which my friend has already Pakistan's CA is a scam he has been trying to finish it since 12 years by now and stuck on last paper now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also called CPA but couldnt get a proper response they just asked me to try it possibly it can get through its just i am sure he can get through but experience will be recognized or not thats uknnown
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Pakistan's CA is not a scam. I completed it in the prescribed time and I know a lot of my colleagues did it too. If your friend isn't studying properly, please do not deface the system and ICAP.
> 
> 2) *Most likely* only completed CA will be given a positive skills assessment.
> 
> 3) Years of experience begin from the date when you qualified for the degree that grants you the positive assessment. So if that happens at membership with ICAP, only experience after membership will count.
Click to expand...

Its not story of just one person i know atleast 6 people personally who have gone through similar situation and its my personal opinion nothing to be defensive of and i agree CA complete will get full assessment but as my friend asked me many times that is why tryed to inquire if anyone has similar experience


----------



## doing333

Is immigration officers working ? Why no update on anything


----------



## NAVK

Hi..I need some experts advise. As my visa was expiring on 2nd Nov, I have lodged 457 visa last week and moved into bridging visa. At last, today I have scored 79+ making my points to 80. I hope that with 80 I will be invited in the very next round. So is there any way that I can get a refund for the 457 visa as I have spent considerable amount? Thanks


----------



## Darshana

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Age 30
> Degree 15
> Pte 20
> Py 5
> Aus study 5
> State nsw 5
> 
> 
> 
> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My some friends got invited for 190 75+5 nsw doe 5 oct, where as in haven?t got yet invited even d o e is 3 oct. my points are 75+5 accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?s your points breakdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They've probably only invited 75+5 with superior English and work ex so far


----------



## Oneshift

1. I wanted to check whether I should go for my spouse assessment as well and claim additional 5 points or is it good as of now considering the scenario that we are in. She is equally experienced and qualified.
Is it worth going for assessment and delaying the process by like 2 months (1 month in clearing PTE and another in Migration assessment)

2. Also, if I don't get the assessment done, will she be able to find a job in Aus without assessment? 

English - 20pts
Exp - 15 pts
Age - 25 pts
Education - 15 points

Thanks for helping.


----------



## Mir0

One question for those who have got an invitation from NSW, did u receive any correspondences from your EOI or it is just NSW email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Mir0 said:


> One question for those who have got an invitation from NSW, did u receive any correspondences from your EOI or it is just NSW email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First of all its not an invite its just a pre invite and if they are satisfied and assess documents for points claim positively than only you get an invite and that too after paying 300 AUD and total time frame for invite is 12 weeks. Its just an email by NSW. So, by the time you get invite letter you will be through with Visa Lodge for 189 if the round happens in near future and points stay at 75 which should happen.


----------



## handyjohn

I was told few days back by a leading Sydney based agent regarding an emerging trend of application withdrawal when I asked him from where hundred of 75’s are coming every fortnight. According to him, the rise of points requirements was mainly due to applicants who apply on fake/weak claims regarding experience and spouse and if immigration ask for further information they withdraw their applications otherwise in some cases, they can be granted visa without scrutiny. This was one of the big reasons of wasted invitations other than multiple eoi reason. Some agents have also reported this rising trend to MIA as well. Today immigration has come up with a solution to deter this practice.

http://www.iscah.com/4020-penalties...fective-applications-lodged-18-november-2017/



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

handyjohn said:


> I was told few days back by a leading Sydney based agent regarding an emerging trend of application withdrawal when I asked him from where hundred of 75?s are coming every fortnight. According to him, the rise of points requirements was mainly due to applicants who apply on fake/weak claims regarding experience and spouse and if immigration ask for further information they withdraw their applications otherwise in some cases, they can be granted visa without scrutiny. This was one of the big reasons of wasted invitations other than multiple eoi reason. Some agents have also reported this rising trend to MIA as well. Today immigration has come up with a solution to deter this practice.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/4020-penalties...fective-applications-lodged-18-november-2017/
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is such a great initiative by DIBP which can save us from fake eoi's.


----------



## Darshana

reishigupta said:


> 1. I wanted to check whether I should go for my spouse assessment as well and claim additional 5 points or is it good as of now considering the scenario that we are in. She is equally experienced and qualified.
> Is it worth going for assessment and delaying the process by like 2 months (1 month in clearing PTE and another in Migration assessment)
> 
> 2. Also, if I don't get the assessment done, will she be able to find a job in Aus without assessment?
> 
> English - 20pts
> Exp - 15 pts
> Age - 25 pts
> Education - 15 points
> 
> Thanks for helping.


Assessment is mandatory to claim the points. She'll have to submit proofs of her education being recognized for you to claim 5 points.
Assessment does not affect finding jobs. It is only for immigration purposes


----------



## sumitsagar

4020 PIC penalties have been made more stringent. Department can now check previous application up to last 10 years, this was previously 12 months.
Department can now check veracity of documents for withdrawn applications as well. Applicants attract a ban of 3 years under PIC 4020. Applicant is fully responsible for the actions of the agents as well.



handyjohn said:


> I was told few days back by a leading Sydney based agent regarding an emerging trend of application withdrawal when I asked him from where hundred of 75’s are coming every fortnight. According to him, the rise of points requirements was mainly due to applicants who apply on fake/weak claims regarding experience and spouse and if immigration ask for further information they withdraw their applications otherwise in some cases, they can be granted visa without scrutiny. This was one of the big reasons of wasted invitations other than multiple eoi reason. Some agents have also reported this rising trend to MIA as well. Today immigration has come up with a solution to deter this practice.
> 
> 4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

handyjohn said:


> I was told few days back by a leading Sydney based agent regarding an emerging trend of application withdrawal when I asked him from where hundred of 75’s are coming every fortnight. According to him, the rise of points requirements was mainly due to applicants who apply on fake/weak claims regarding experience and spouse and if immigration ask for further information they withdraw their applications otherwise in some cases, they can be granted visa without scrutiny. This was one of the big reasons of wasted invitations other than multiple eoi reason. Some agents have also reported this rising trend to MIA as well. Today immigration has come up with a solution to deter this practice.
> 
> 4020 penalties to be widened in new legislation effective for applications lodged on or after 18 November 2017 - Iscah


Who is the agent and which leading agency is this? I'm curious to see his source for these stats.

There are enough Accounting grads in Australia who finish Professional Year and get superior englsh in PTE. This alone is 25 points. Add age 30 and Education 20 and you have 75 points. I know people who have given PTE 14 to 15 times to score 20 and I wouldnt be surprised if most of the 75 pointers coming up every few weeks are from this pool. From my uni there are around 100 Accounting grads every year. Multiply this by the 3 campuses and that's 300 a year. There are much bigger universities around Australia....so we can assume at least 4000 to 6000 accounting grads a year with Australian education?


----------



## NAVK

Hi..I have a question..currently I'm on my 457 bridging visa and yesterday I moved to 80 points and expecting an invite in the next round.. can I lodge 189 visa when I'm already on a bridging visa? My TR had expired on 2nd Nov and I have lodged 457 4 days before.


----------



## awais_666

NAVK said:


> Hi..I have a question..currently I'm on my 457 bridging visa and yesterday I moved to 80 points and expecting an invite in the next round.. can I lodge 189 visa when I'm already on a bridging visa? My TR had expired on 2nd Nov and I have lodged 457 4 days before.


yes you can lodge and after lodging you can withdraw 457 only issue which will arise is as you dont have a substantive visa so they might grant you Bridging Visa C and solution to that which i think is to get bridging visa b go overseas and apply 189 and come back which will grant you bridging visa A after just for safe side consult with tonywelshe


----------



## NAVK

awais_666 said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..I have a question..currently I'm on my 457 bridging visa and yesterday I moved to 80 points and expecting an invite in the next round.. can I lodge 189 visa when I'm already on a bridging visa? My TR had expired on 2nd Nov and I have lodged 457 4 days before.
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can lodge and after lodging you can withdraw 457 only issue which will arise is as you dont have a substantive visa so they might grant you Bridging Visa C and solution to that which i think is to get bridging visa b go overseas and apply 189 and come back which will grant you bridging visa A after just for safe side consult with tonywelshe
Click to expand...

Thank you..any idea how to contact Tony? PM directly?


----------



## awais_666

NAVK said:


> Thank you..any idea how to contact Tony? PM directly?


yep he is very helpful


----------



## NAVK

awais_666 said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you..any idea how to contact Tony? PM directly?
> 
> 
> 
> yep he is very helpful
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Hema1234

I do understand that it is almost impossible to predict at the moment but still Any rough idea for sc190 NSW nomination for accountants in the near future with 70+5 score which includes 20 for English and experience marks? Doe 25th may 2017

Accountant
DOE 25th may
Score 70+5
English -20
Experience marks included


----------



## st_141

Hema1234 said:


> I do understand that it is almost impossible to predict at the moment but still Any rough idea for sc190 NSW nomination for accountants in the near future with 70+5 score which includes 20 for English and experience marks? Doe 25th may 2017
> 
> Accountant
> DOE 25th may
> Score 70+5
> English -20
> Experience marks included


Its all luck but chances are pretty slim looking at the high pointers in the current scenerio and it won't come as a surprise that 75 pointers will be only eligible and invited for 190 and 80 pointers for 189 due to high points system in near future. 

Again, there is no assurity of 190 invitation rounds and there are no proper updates on the quota filled up. So, anytime the quoto is filled up for Accountants news may come that no more invites gonna take place for 190.

Good luck.


----------



## Rab nawaz

st_141 said:


> Its all luck but chances are pretty slim looking at the high pointers in the current scenerio and it won't come as a surprise that 75 pointers will be only eligible and invited for 190 and 80 pointers for 189 due to high points system in near future.
> 
> Again, there is no assurity of 190 invitation rounds and there are no proper updates on the quota filled up. So, anytime the quoto is filled up for Accountants news may come that no more invites gonna take place for 190.
> 
> Good luck.


In real terms there is no state sponsorship at all and these stories will be the part of history and the following pattern is clearly indicating they are offering everything for maximum to maximum pointers so the lower pointers will be kicked out and those lower pointers doesnt mean 70 but with every passing day 75 are also gonna join the same club and guess what till today they didnt even fix 0.000000001 % of the fakeselect.


----------



## st_141

Rab nawaz said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its all luck but chances are pretty slim looking at the high pointers in the current scenerio and it won't come as a surprise that 75 pointers will be only eligible and invited for 190 and 80 pointers for 189 due to high points system in near future.
> 
> Again, there is no assurity of 190 invitation rounds and there are no proper updates on the quota filled up. So, anytime the quoto is filled up for Accountants news may come that no more invites gonna take place for 190.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> In real terms there is no state sponsorship at all and these stories will be the part of history and the following pattern is clearly indicating they are offering everything for maximum to maximum pointers so the lower pointers will be kicked out and those lower pointers doesnt mean 70 but with every passing day 75 are also gonna join the same club and guess what till today they didnt even fix 0.000000001 % of the fakeselect.
Click to expand...

There is no updates on round yet. This is even creating more and more back log.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> In real terms there is no state sponsorship at all and these stories will be the part of history and the following pattern is clearly indicating they are offering everything for maximum to maximum pointers so the lower pointers will be kicked out and those lower pointers doesnt mean 70 but with every passing day 75 are also gonna join the same club and guess what till today they didnt even fix 0.000000001 % of the fakeselect.


state sponsorship regarding only nsw ? cos I have seen people getting invites with 70 points for other states if they have graduated from that one.


----------



## sanath89

Hi Guys, after a two year wait, i finally managed to get an 189 invite.
I lodged my visa on the 1st Nov 2017. Anyone have an idea about current processing times?


----------



## st_141

sanath89 said:


> Hi Guys, after a two year wait, i finally managed to get an 189 invite.
> I lodged my visa on the 1st Nov 2017. Anyone have an idea about current processing times?


Its roughly 7 months and depends on case to case basis. I hope you get a grant soon as I know how difficult the journey is to get invite and filing Visa.

Good Luck Bro.


----------



## Hema1234

ykhawaja said:


> state sponsorship regarding only nsw ? cos I have seen people getting invites with 70 points for other states if they have graduated from that one.


Only NSW...they don't seem to have too many positions available for accountants and the cut off is at 75+5...
Please correct me if I m wrong....


----------



## triston118

Hema1234 said:


> Only NSW...they don't seem to have too many positions available for accountants and the cut off is at 75+5...
> Please correct me if I m wrong....


Lets not forget about Northern Territory although not many people is willing to go there.


----------



## Hema1234

sanath89 said:


> Hi Guys, after a two year wait, i finally managed to get an 189 invite.
> I lodged my visa on the 1st Nov 2017. Anyone have an idea about current processing times?[/QUOTE
> 
> It took u two years to get an invite on 80 score??


----------



## target8

triston118 said:


> Lets not forget about Northern Territory although not many people is willing to go there.


Compared with other states, NSW has the lowest standard which is only point, regardless other elements. However, states like NT SA and QLD required job offer if students are from other states. So it would be a good idea for accountants grads from states other than NSW applying for ss from their own states.


----------



## ykhawaja

target8 said:


> Compared with other states, NSW has the lowest standard which is only point, regardless other elements. However, states like NT SA and QLD required job offer if students are from other states. So it would be a good idea for accountants grads from states other than NSW applying for ss from their own states.


so you mean if i graduate from a state like tasmania, it is better to get 190 state sponsorship from them. I do not think TAS graduates require a job offer. Correct me if i am wrong ?


----------



## asadkhalid

Hema1234 said:


> sanath89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, after a two year wait, i finally managed to get an 189 invite.
> I lodged my visa on the 1st Nov 2017. Anyone have an idea about current processing times?[/QUOTE
> 
> It took u two years to get an invite on 80 score??
> 
> 
> 
> He probably increased his points to 80 at a later stage.
> 
> 2 years ago 80 pointers were quite rare.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Hema1234

asadkhalid said:


> Hema1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He probably increased his points to 80 at a later stage.
> 
> 2 years ago 80 pointers were quite rare.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, thats what I thought,....anyway, ur points and doe is pretty much like mine.,...plz let me know when u hear any movement......thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## asadkhalid

Hema1234 said:


> asadkhalid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, thats what I thought,....anyway, ur points and doe is pretty much like mine.,...plz let me know when u hear any movement......thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i noticed that too! Lets hope for a miracle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sanath89

st_141 said:


> Its roughly 7 months and depends on case to case basis. I hope you get a grant soon as I know how difficult the journey is to get invite and filing Visa.
> 
> Good Luck Bro.


Thanks. Yes, it was a hell of a journey.


----------



## sanath89

Hema1234 said:


> sanath89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, after a two year wait, i finally managed to get an 189 invite.
> I lodged my visa on the 1st Nov 2017. Anyone have an idea about current processing times?[/QUOTE
> 
> It took u two years to get an invite on 80 score??
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged an EOI with just 60 pts ( 55+5) 2 years back I updated my EOI to 80+5 pts in Oct 2017.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hema1234

sanath89 said:


> Hema1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged an EOI with just 60 pts ( 55+5) 2 years back I updated my EOI to 80+5 pts in Oct 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Great! Congratulations!!
Click to expand...


----------



## expat4aus2

Lets hope DIBP comes up with something, though it is very unlikely given their record.


----------



## Hema1234

expat4aus2 said:


> Lets hope DIBP comes up with something, though it is very unlikely given their record.


DIBP was doing just fine up untill June, I guess......No?


----------



## expat4aus2

Hema1234 said:


> DIBP was doing just fine up untill June, I guess......No?


Well 24% wasted invitation in Accounting and 55% in Auditors last year, I hardly think DIBP is doing anything. If in a single occupation you have more invitation wasted that accepted, that pretty much tells you how ruined Auditors and Accounting are and we are all screaming for a single invite.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Does anyone know why this year submissions in regards to SOL by CPA AND IPA were not made public by department? Are they trying to hide anything?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Does anyone know why this year submissions in regards to SOL by CPA AND IPA were not made public by department? Are they trying to hide anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?


----------



## Hema1234

ykhawaja said:


> does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?


Oh God!! That doesn't sound good


----------



## sumitsagar

Next sol coming in January mate. I don't think changes will be made as the quota is already there for whole year. Might be changes next July. 


ykhawaja said:


> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know why this year submissions in regards to SOL by CPA AND IPA were not made public by department? Are they trying to hide anything?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hema1234

ykhawaja said:


> does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?


Oh God!! That doesn't sound good.


----------



## st_141

Meanwhile 18th Oct round results will be announced soon.. latest update by dibp in eoi skill select page.. back log of 75 pointers almost 2 and half months if round happens on 15th nov.


----------



## asadkhalid

st_141 said:


> Meanwhile 18th Oct round results will be announced soon.. latest update by dibp in eoi skill select page.. back log of 75 pointers almost 2 and half months if round happens on 15th nov.


When?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar




----------



## asadkhalid

sumitsagar said:


>


About time!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

16.15 and i hope its updated soon so that we can get confirmation about the movement of accountants doe.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Next sol coming in January mate. I don't think changes will be made as the quota is already there for whole year. Might be changes next July.


Do you think Accountants will be removed ? What about External Auditors as they have never been flagged ? I graduate next year so it would be really unfortunate if that happens


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Do you think Accountants will be removed ? What about External Auditors as they have never been flagged ? I graduate next year so it would be really unfortunate if that happens


Secondly if it is removed from SOL, this means we can not apply for 189 but only for 190?


----------



## Mir0

ykhawaja said:


> Secondly if it is removed from SOL, this means we can not apply for 189 but only for 190?




There are many lists, removal from one of them doesn’t mean necessarily the removal from all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Mir0 said:


> There are many lists, removal from one of them doesn’t mean necessarily the removal from all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that. Based on the trends, do you think it will be removed ? External Auditors or accountants ?


----------



## Mir0

Look, in my opinion actually there is no skill shortage in both of them in Oz Market. The main reasons of keeping them are mainly 1- The influence of CP/CA/IPA. 2- Tempting int business student to come and study in Aus with a pathway to get PR thereafter.
If they want to remove them they will remove them, this will have its pitfalls though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Mir0 said:


> Look, in my opinion actually there is no skill shortage in both of them in Oz Market. The main reasons of keeping them are mainly 1- The influence of CP/CA/IPA. 2- Tempting int business student to come and study in Aus with a pathway to get PR thereafter.
> If they want to remove them they will remove them, this will have its pitfalls though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are right. That is why I feel they will keep it in the list atleast till next year for the money international students bring. Because I have never see external auditor getting flagged, it is always accountants, management accountants that get flagged.


----------



## NAVK

Iscah got confirmation from DIBP that Nov invitation rounds will be on 8th and 22nd November


----------



## sumitsagar

Read that too. 
So there's a round tonight. 
People please keep us updated with your DOE and points if you get invited tonight. Thanks. 



NAVK said:


> Iscah got confirmation from DIBP that Nov invitation rounds will be on 8th and 22nd November


----------



## asadkhalid

NAVK said:


> Iscah got confirmation from DIBP that Nov invitation rounds will be on 8th and 22nd November


But what about the results of the previous round? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

asadkhalid said:


> But what about the results of the previous round?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk




Most probably it was 4th Sep 75 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like lazy dibp wants us to extrapolate the cutoffs ourselves by looking at the DOE's of people being invited in tonight's round lol.


asadkhalid said:


> But what about the results of the previous round?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## arf712

ykhawaja said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next sol coming in January mate. I don't think changes will be made as the quota is already there for whole year. Might be changes next July.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Accountants will be removed ? What about External Auditors as they have never been flagged ? I
> graduate next year so it would be really unfortunate if that happens
Click to expand...

 Relax, Accounting will not be removed. It's a money making machine for them.


----------



## sumitsagar

cool. did you come across a 75 pointer invited with DOE 4/9/17. thanks.


Mir0 said:


> Most probably it was 4th Sep 75 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

My friend got invited and he has doe of 3rd september. So I'm completely sure of 3rd and regarding 4th hope someone was invited that would make the movement of a day. Good luck to all tonight. My DOE is 21st Sep and hope there is an invite tonight.


----------



## Mir0

sumitsagar said:


> cool. did you come across a 75 pointer invited with DOE 4/9/17. thanks.




I think somone in thai forum was invited with same DOE.


----------



## lingling

Mir0 said:


> I think somone in thai forum was invited with same DOE.


What is more important is knowing the number of invited being sent out on 18th Oct. Is it only the allocation for 18th? Or include for 4th as well since the movement is less than a mth after the last available data.


----------



## asadkhalid

Exactly! We need to know how many of the invitations have been used up and the remaining quota!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

No update by DIBP yet on tonights round so I hope Iscah doesn't mess around and the round takes place or else the back log will stretch further.


----------



## addy101

Hello Friends,

My PTE score is as follows: L 89 R 85 S 90 W 85 and overall score is 90.

I need help from fellow expats on whether for immigration they consider just the communicative scores I have mentioned or they want us to score 79+ each in Enabling skills as well... Please advise


----------



## asadkhalid

addy101 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My PTE score is as follows: L 89 R 85 S 90 W 85 and overall score is 90.
> 
> I need help from fellow expats on whether for immigration they consider just the communicative scores I have mentioned or they want us to score 79+ each in Enabling skills as well... Please advise


Enabling skills are not considered. Just the L, S, R, W scores have to be above 79. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

You'll be alright. Enabling skills doesn't matter. 


addy101 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My PTE score is as follows: L 89 R 85 S 90 W 85 and overall score is 90.
> 
> I need help from fellow expats on whether for immigration they consider just the communicative scores I have mentioned or they want us to score 79+ each in Enabling skills as well... Please advise


----------



## addy101

thanks Asad & Sumit


----------



## jjeon

Is there going to be invitation tonight?


----------



## Mir0

jjeon said:


> Is there going to be invitation tonight?




Hopefully, let’s see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

I doubt there will be invite as DIBP didn't update anything.. I hope there is a round on 15th if not today for which chances are slim..


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Fingers crossed ?


----------



## st_141

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Fingers crossed ?


Read in the other forum that round is on 15th and 29th Nov.. Everyone speculating and it has become more of a Stock Market now..


----------



## ykhawaja

jjeon said:


> Is there going to be invitation tonight?


May I ask where have have you studied from as it says in your points break down regional too ? How many points you have for 189 and 190 ?


----------



## jjeon

ykhawaja said:


> May I ask where have have you studied from as it says in your points break down regional too ? How many points you have for 189 and 190 ?


I studied in Adelaide, SA

I am currently holding 60 for 189. Turning 65 this month with +5 for age.


----------



## asadkhalid

jjeon said:


> I studied in Adelaide, SA
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently holding 60 for 189. Turning 65 this month with +5 for age.




Happy birthday in advance then! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK

Do we get an email if there is any invitation?


----------



## Mir0

NAVK said:


> Do we get an email if there is any invitation?




Check ur EOi, statues becomes invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjeon

asadkhalid said:


> Happy birthday in advance then!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! I sat PTE few days ago. If I get 79+ this time it will be my bd gift


----------



## Mir0

Anyone got invited, seems it was a scam 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

jjeon said:


> Thank you!!! I sat PTE few days ago. If I get 79+ this time it will be my bd gift




All the best!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoy

Manual invitations for Accountants so it can only happen during office hours.


----------



## lingling

SunnyBoy said:


> Manual invitations for Accountants so it can only happen during office hours.


Where did u get the news that it's manual?


----------



## st_141

As predicted, No round and Iscah just fooled everyone. This gives a perfect reply why migration agents should never be trusted. DIBP will update the results of previous round by 8th or 9th and announce a new date which should be ideally 15th November and next draw on 29th.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## SunnyBoy

lingling said:


> SunnyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manual invitations for Accountants so it can only happen during office hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did u get the news that it's manual?
Click to expand...

Just heard that they have been inviting the Accountants manually since october due to fake eois mess up.


----------



## blackrider89

st_141 said:


> As predicted, No round and Iscah just fooled everyone. This gives a perfect reply why migration agents should never be trusted. DIBP will update the results of previous round by 8th or 9th and announce a new date which should be ideally 15th November and next draw on 29th.
> 
> Cheers Guys.


Why should us never be trusted mate? Do we owe you anything so we have to update you on a daily basis?


----------



## NAVK

I'm with 80 points doe 4th Nov.. not invited


----------



## st_141

blackrider89 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As predicted, No round and Iscah just fooled everyone. This gives a perfect reply why migration agents should never be trusted. DIBP will update the results of previous round by 8th or 9th and announce a new date which should be ideally 15th November and next draw on 29th.
> 
> Cheers Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should us never be trusted mate? Do we owe you anything so we have to update you on a daily basis?
Click to expand...

Its not about you Sir but its about Iscah as it gave false hopes to everyone and it is not right.


----------



## lingling

blackrider89 said:


> Why should us never be trusted mate? Do we owe you anything so we have to update you on a daily basis?


Did u see the announcement that iscah said was done by DIBP?


----------



## st_141

lingling said:


> blackrider89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should us never be trusted mate? Do we owe you anything so we have to update you on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> 
> Did u see the announcement that iscah said was done by DIBP?
Click to expand...

They are spoiling the name of DIBP which is a big issue here as people won't take that.


----------



## blackrider89

So just name and shame them. Don't over-generalise or else. 

Tmw just ask them to show evidence. If they can't, shame on them. If they can, shame on the Department.


----------



## st_141

blackrider89 said:


> So just name and shame them. Don't over-generalise or else.
> 
> Tmw just ask them to show evidence. If they can't, shame on them. If they can, shame on the Department.


I completely agree with you as it will be hard to believe Iscah from today if they can't show evidence of email by DIBP to them.


----------



## st_141

So Iscah have come up with the email by DIBP. So, sorry to them for blaming and what now to say to DIBP as they confirmed for 8th November round. Speechless


----------



## asadkhalid

st_141 said:


> So Iscah have come up with the email by DIBP. So, sorry to them for blaming and what now to say to DIBP as they confirmed for 8th November round. Speechless


Link?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

asadkhalid said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Iscah have come up with the email by DIBP. So, sorry to them for blaming and what now to say to DIBP as they confirmed for 8th November round. Speechless
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ita on the iscah facebook page.


----------



## Hema1234

asadkhalid said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/


----------



## asadkhalid

Hema1234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/




Thanks! I was looking at their website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

Since the email says 8th November so it may happen that the invite starts morning or afternoon as I received NSW pre invite mail on 3rd November in the afteroon.. Hope it happens anytime and DIBP stick to their words written to Iscah on email.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Delaying tactics are one of the easiest way to spark the cut offs and they are trying their best to expand the cut offs to a stage where 75 will start thinking of 5 more points and slowely the entire game will be walking towards 80 points.


----------



## Oneshift

Rab nawaz said:


> Delaying tactics are one of the easiest way to spark the cut offs and they are trying their best to expand the cut offs to a stage where 75 will start thinking of 5 more points and slowely the entire game will be walking towards 80 points.


Indeed.
The organisation should behave professionally and keep its timelines intact.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

ykhawaja said:


> does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?




Normally department of education publish all submissions on their websites by CPA and CPA always defends that accounting should remain on sol and ceiling increase and flag removed.
But this year they didn’t bother to put those submissions on their website. I emailed them regarding but their reply was they will publish shortly but never did.
These days they are so ignorant and don’t bother anything and just ignore things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Sukhpuni84 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean accounting will be removed from next years sol ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally department of education publish all submissions on their websites by CPA and CPA always defends that accounting should remain on sol and ceiling increase and flag removed.
> But this year they didn?t bother to put those submissions on their website. I emailed them regarding but their reply was they will publish shortly but never did.
> These days they are so ignorant and don?t bother anything and just ignore things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Interesting . However do you think accountants will remain or not. What about auditors ?


----------



## sumitsagar

It's possible that they are delaying invitations till after 18th November to capture all new applications under new 4020 PIC changes being implemented on visas lodged after 18/11/2017. DIBP have planned system maintenance
Friday 17 November to Saturday 18 November 2017.


----------



## shawnfj

reishigupta said:


> Indeed.
> The organisation should behave professionally and keep its timelines intact.


Hi Rishi,

We have similar DOE's. Let's hope for the best and keep our fingers crossed as we may be invited in the same batch!


Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Sukhpuni84

ykhawaja said:


> Interesting . However do you think accountants will remain or not. What about auditors ?




I think accounting will remain on sol forever. It’s not about skill shortage it’s about money making. But DIBP will keep current scenario as it is so only high pointers get PR unless they overhaul skill select system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Here we go again.

ISCAH received another email from DIBP. 


> Skill Select November update from DIBP -
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> 
> 
> Due technical issues the round did not run on 8 Nov. We are anticipating running the round as soon as the issue is rectified. For this, we cannot provide a timeframe.
> 
> 
> 
> Should you receive an invitation in the round, you will be notified by email to the registered email address in your EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Information regarding the invitation round run on 18 October will be made available on the Departments website in shortly.
> 
> * - via ISCAH's Facebook*


----------



## gurungkai

The talks about Accounting being removed from SOL has been going on since 2013. And seriously, thinking about it now, i feel like its just a unverified rumor spread by Applicants. Walk up to 5 different applicant and you will hear 5 different rumor. So, unless, DIBP themselves clarify that accountants will be removed from SOL, dont panic.

Also if they do remove it from SOL, then the australian economy will be gravel affected. Since accounting is one of the most common and mostly enrolled course of the nation.


----------



## st_141

Invitations happening.. any1 invited


----------



## Oneshift

st_141 said:


> Invitations happening.. any1 invited


Are you sure, they have started inviting?


----------



## asadkhalid

st_141 said:


> Invitations happening.. any1 invited


Seriously?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

reishigupta said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Invitations happening.. any1 invited
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, they have started inviting?
Click to expand...

Ya.. it happened.. my DOE was 21st sep and was not invited 75 points..


----------



## Mir0

15 Sep, not invited too


----------



## st_141

Mir0 said:


> 15 Sep, not invited too


So again 85 and 80 pointers invited or what. Whats happening.


----------



## asadkhalid

What would be the latest DOE being invited? If it happened then probably it has been sent already!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

st_141 said:


> So again 85 and 80 pointers invited or what. Whats happening.


But dude how do you know if invitation round took place?

I think everyone is saying not invited then who is being invited?


----------



## st_141

My friend was invited on 18th october and doe was 3rd september.. Here we have 15th September DOE and no invite to him so it means the movement is very less.. How is that possible man..


----------



## st_141

reishigupta said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So again 85 and 80 pointers invited or what. Whats happening.
> 
> 
> 
> But dude how do you know if invitation round took place?
> 
> I think everyone is saying not invited then who is being invited?
Click to expand...

Check other forum Rishi Bhai.. Invitations flowing for them.. It happened 15 mins back..


----------



## asadkhalid

OZ immigration is a lost cause. If this is what happened and there was merely a few days movement on 75 points. I must say I'm done. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

st_141 said:


> Check other forum Rishi Bhai.. Invitations flowing for them.. It happened 15 mins back..


Maybe its not for accountants? Only other occupations?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

So they skipped Accountants yet again. How come we are the targets time and again.


----------



## Mir0

st_141 said:


> So they skipped Accountants yet again. How come we are the targets time and again.


No IDEA


----------



## Jonsnow1987

No Accountant invited???????


----------



## thapasuresh

Invited 
DOE- 15/09/2017
75 points


----------



## st_141

Mir0 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So they skipped Accountants yet again. How come we are the targets time and again.
> 
> 
> 
> some other occupations 261313 was reported to to be invited even with a score above the cutoff. very strange.
Click to expand...

I feel the movement is less than 10 days so we didn't get any invite or else they skipped accountants this time again.


----------



## thapasuresh

Invited!!
Doe-15/09/2017
75 Points


----------



## Mir0

Immitracker shows an accountant invited with 75 DOE 15/9. I'm 15-9 too and was not invited.


----------



## st_141

Mir0 said:


> Immitracker shows an accountant invited with 75 DOE 15/9. I'm 15-9 too and was not invited.


Is it because you selected Management Accountant.


----------



## ericxu

My friends got invited just now. his DOE is 6th September. good luck everyone


----------



## Jonsnow1987

I check my eoi, its still submitted ?


----------



## Oneshift

ericxu said:


> My friends got invited just now. his DOE is 6th September. good luck everyone


Can you share his profile - i mean at what cut off he was? 75/80/85pts


----------



## Mir0

Jonsnow1987 said:


> I check my eoi, its still submitted ?


what is your points and DOE?


----------



## Mir0

st_141 said:


> Is it because you selected Management Accountant.


No, it is one pool. this is 100% assured here in 189. maybe they just invited few out of 15-09. I think so.


----------



## ericxu

reishigupta said:


> Can you share his profile - i mean at what cut off he was? 75/80/85pts


He has 75 points


----------



## st_141

Mir0 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it because you selected Management Accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is one pool. this is 100% assured here in 189. maybe they just invited few out of 15-09. I think so.
Click to expand...

So the movement is approx 12 days in this round. May be we will be invited on 22nd November than.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

75 points, doe 3 oct 221111, may be wait for two rounds???


----------



## Mir0

st_141 said:


> So the movement is approx 12 days in this round. May be we will be invited on 22nd November than.


I was expecting a slow down this round. obviously, a 80 pointers backlog was built. it has been a while since they have invited anyone. Anyway, I'm sick of waiting let's hope that things will improve next time and they will clear 75 backlog and start inviting 70 pointers soon.


----------



## thapasuresh

Invited!!
Doe-15/9/2017
75 Points


----------



## st_141

thapasuresh said:


> Invited!!
> Doe-15/9/2017
> 75 Points


Congratulations. When did you receive the invite email.


----------



## Mir0

thapasuresh said:


> Invited!!
> Doe-15/9/2017
> 75 Points


Congrats, it seemed you have submitted early 15th, right?


----------



## thapasuresh

Thanks, I received the email just after 12:00 am Sydney time.


----------



## thapasuresh

Mir0 said:


> Congrats, it seemed you have submitted early 15th, right?


Yeah, I updated my Pte score early in the morning.


----------



## lingling

thapasuresh said:


> Thanks, I received the email just after 12:00 am Sydney time.


Looks like there was an invite but strange as this contradicts the mail iscah got from DIBP. It's so puzzling. What's happening???


----------



## CAAMagan

Mir0 said:


> I was expecting a slow down this round. obviously, a 80 pointers backlog was built. it has been a while since they have invited anyone. Anyway, I'm sick of waiting let's hope that things will improve next time and they will clear 75 backlog and start inviting 70 pointers soon.


Yes, I so agree to your comment.. we are 70 pointers too and just hoping that some day soon we'll get invite


----------



## NAVK

Invited..DOE 4/11/17 80 points


----------



## sumitsagar

Congrats to everyone who got invited.

Those still waiting don't forget recent NSW 190 invites at 75+5 will also make a huge difference in next round's movements.


----------



## Hema1234

Mir0 said:


> I was expecting a slow down this round. obviously, a 80 pointers backlog was built. it has been a while since they have invited anyone. Anyway, I'm sick of waiting let's hope that things will improve next time and they will clear 75 backlog and start inviting 70 pointers soon.


I don't mean to be harsh but 70 pointers may not get invites this year at all.......m a 70 pointer myself.....chances are almost negligible


----------



## 65Points!

sumitsagar said:


> Congrats to everyone who got invited.
> 
> Those still waiting don't forget recent NSW 190 invites at 75+5 will also make a huge difference in next round's movements.


Sumit, 

Don't have too much hope from NSW invites. Here is how it goes. A decent chunk who now get invited with 75+5 by the NSW, will also get invited under 189. The thing that happens is, even after getting an invite under 190, and after having filed for the nomination, people still do not withdraw their EoI under 189. Even if they get the nomination, and even if they have filed the application with the DIBP, they still keep the EoI under 189 active under the hope of getting an invitation, though they might have already given up the VISA application fee.

Only the very desperate take up 190, and only those 75 pointers will head for 190 who would have their DoE after Jan'18, otherwise it would be rare that at this moment all those 75+5 pointers getting the 190 invites will take up 190 and leave aside 189. Don't cling too much hope on 190 at the moment.

You'll now have a lot of people with 75+5 points who have been invited by NSW coming to this forum and wondering whether they should take up the invite or wait out for 189.


----------



## asadkhalid

75 could very well now be the minimum required for accountant even for next year aswell. I don't see this trend changing. 

So for all the 70 pointers out there, either forget or increase. I've opted for the former. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## johndenver122

Got invited guys. 75 points, DOE 14/09/2017


----------



## teengo13

Congrats, mate! I am still waiting here! 16/09/2017 DOE - 75 points


----------



## ksyuen

Hi all,

Some forumers mentioned that its almost impossible to get an invitation (NSW 190) for Accountant at 70 points. I am starting to worry. 

May I ask is there anyone with 70 points get invited last year?

What about external auditor? is 70 points ok for external auditor?


----------



## lingling

johndenver122 said:


> Got invited guys. 75 points, DOE 14/09/2017


Invited on 8th Nov round that DIBP state never happened?


----------



## jontymorgan

lingling said:


> Invited on 8th Nov round that DIBP state never happened?


The DIBP said that they had technical difficulties on 8 Nov. It appears that they ran it on 9 Nov instead.


----------



## blackrider89

ksyuen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some forumers mentioned that its almost impossible to get an invitation (NSW 190) for Accountant at 70 points. I am starting to worry.
> 
> May I ask is there anyone with 70 points get invited last year?
> 
> What about external auditor? is 70 points ok for external auditor?


Impossible this fiscal year. The following year maybe mate.


----------



## shawnfj

Per ISCAH via Facebook:

Skill Select results 9th November 2017 - 
****** **
UNOFFICIAL skill select results of the 9th November 2017 round - 
****** **
These are our observations on the results overnight, it clearly looks like it was not a full round.
By our estimates only around 200-400 invitations have gone out.
****** **
DIBP have announced that the skill select system will be down again for 9 hours this Saturday for Maintenance. 
I expect this must be to try and fix the new problems they are experiencing.
****** **
Results mean VERY little then from last night, but on the few figures we have seen, here are the latest dates.
(Do not worry if the invite date for your occupation looks much worse than last time, these figures are skewed because of the very few invitations that look like they went out last night)
****** **
2211 Accountants – 75 points - 15/09/2017*
2335 Industrial, Mech and Prod Engineers 75 points - 25/10/2017*
2611 ICT Business and System Analysts 70 points - 27/07/2017*
2613 Software/Applic Programmers 70 points - 21/10/2017*
ALL OTHER NON Pro rata occupations – 70 points - 18/10/2017*
****** ** ****** **
(We have NO results for other occupations at the moment)


----------



## johndenver122

@ lingling:

Yeah, I was expected to get the invitation on the 8th, luckily they invited me on the 9th


----------



## sam2206

ksyuen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some forumers mentioned that its almost impossible to get an invitation (NSW 190) for Accountant at 70 points. I am starting to worry.
> 
> May I ask is there anyone with 70 points get invited last year?
> 
> What about external auditor? is 70 points ok for external auditor?


Accountants and Auditors come under different codes..

1. Accountants - the last time they invited people with score of 70, was March this year.. so you never know.. 

2. Auditor - Auditors also have been on a 75 score since April.. so if you are on 70, you can hope for a NSW invite and make the cut.. but best to not wait for it..


----------



## st_141

Iscah posted that it was not a full invite, can we have one more set of invite today. Has it ever happened, as movement of 11 days from 5th to 15th September for Accountants with 75 and 80 pointers is really hard to take. If this is the pace than there will be almost a backlog of 2 and half months by the time 22nd Nov round takes place.


----------



## ksyuen

blackrider89 said:


> Impossible this fiscal year. The following year maybe mate.


Thanks for the reply mate.

When you say this fiscal year means 2017-2018? (1st July 2017 to 30 June 2018)?


----------



## ksyuen

sam2206 said:


> Accountants and Auditors come under different codes..
> 
> 1. Accountants - the last time they invited people with score of 70, was March this year.. so you never know..
> 
> 2. Auditor - Auditors also have been on a 75 score since April.. so if you are on 70, you can hope for a NSW invite and make the cut.. but best to not wait for it..


Thanks for the reply mate.

Noted that both of these occupations come under different codes.

However, I don't quite understand why you say its bet to not wait for it? Can you please elaborate further?

I am targeting to migrate to Aus in June 2019. So I am actually not in a rush. Just that I am worry that they may change their visa system next year.


----------



## lingling

johndenver122 said:


> @ lingling:
> 
> Yeah, I was expected to get the invitation on the 8th, luckily they invited me on the 9th


Looks like a sporadic manual invite by DIBP to redeem it's name since it announced that there'll be an 8th Nov invite


----------



## md90

st_141 said:


> Iscah posted that it was not a full invite, can we have one more set of invite today. Has it ever happened, as movement of 11 days from 5th to 15th September for Accountants with 75 and 80 pointers is really hard to take. If this is the pace than there will be almost a backlog of 2 and half months by the time 22nd Nov round takes place.


It holds pace with the last two rounds for accountants, we had the manual round and the automatic round a day or two later which gave us a total (unofficial) movement of 29 days, given we have an extra week of 80+ pointers it wouldn't seem that abnormal based on those two rounds? I was personally worried about receiving an invite with 75 on the 12th sept if we had to wait another week.

Also 190 is almost pointless in pro rata occupations, the people who get invited are nearly there with getting a 189 so wait for that instead most of the time and waste the state invite. It's the same as the multiple EOI issue just from another pot. People who want to lodge should have all EOI's locked when any invite is sent to them and then it's everyone's choice whether they want to apply for 190 or not because at the moment it's just another way for people to waste another form of invites for others.


----------



## st_141

md90 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iscah posted that it was not a full invite, can we have one more set of invite today. Has it ever happened, as movement of 11 days from 5th to 15th September for Accountants with 75 and 80 pointers is really hard to take. If this is the pace than there will be almost a backlog of 2 and half months by the time 22nd Nov round takes place.
> 
> 
> 
> It holds pace with the last two rounds for accountants, we had the manual round and the automatic round a day or two later which gave us a total (unofficial) movement of 29 days, given we have an extra week of 80+ pointers it wouldn't seem that abnormal based on those two rounds? I was personally worried about receiving an invite with 75 on the 12th sept if we had to wait another week.
> 
> Also 190 is almost pointless in pro rata occupations, the people who get invited are nearly there with getting a 189 so wait for that instead most of the time and waste the state invite. It's the same as the multiple EOI issue just from another pot. People who want to lodge should have all EOI's locked when any invite is sent to them and then it's everyone's choice whether they want to apply for 190 or not because at the moment it's just another way for people to waste another form of invites for others.
Click to expand...

So more of 80 pointers have piled up till date and few 75 pointers between 5th september to early morning of 15th September.. If thats the case and 239 people got invited yesterday than 70 pointers have no chance and for 75 pointers filing eoi today will have to wait for 6 rounds for invite if the movement is 10 days and that too if normal round takes place. Now, 80 pointers are the only secured ones it seems.


----------



## Hema1234

md90 said:


> It holds pace with the last two rounds for accountants, we had the manual round and the automatic round a day or two later which gave us a total (unofficial) movement of 29 days, given we have an extra week of 80+ pointers it wouldn't seem that abnormal based on those two rounds? I was personally worried about receiving an invite with 75 on the 12th sept if we had to wait another week.
> 
> Also 190 is almost pointless in pro rata occupations, the people who get invited are nearly there with getting a 189 so wait for that instead most of the time and waste the state invite. It's the same as the multiple EOI issue just from another pot. People who want to lodge should have all EOI's locked when any invite is sent to them and then it's everyone's choice whether they want to apply for 190 or not because at the moment it's just another way for people to waste another form of invites for others.


I agree.....but shouldnt the state (in this case NSW) worry about it as they won't get as many people if they send out the invites to the people who have either recieved the invite for 189 or are about to? I don't understand how that works? How can both the invites 189 and state be at the same score? Wouldn't people obviously reject the state invite?


----------



## st_141

Hema1234 said:


> md90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It holds pace with the last two rounds for accountants, we had the manual round and the automatic round a day or two later which gave us a total (unofficial) movement of 29 days, given we have an extra week of 80+ pointers it wouldn't seem that abnormal based on those two rounds? I was personally worried about receiving an invite with 75 on the 12th sept if we had to wait another week.
> 
> Also 190 is almost pointless in pro rata occupations, the people who get invited are nearly there with getting a 189 so wait for that instead most of the time and waste the state invite. It's the same as the multiple EOI issue just from another pot. People who want to lodge should have all EOI's locked when any invite is sent to them and then it's everyone's choice whether they want to apply for 190 or not because at the moment it's just another way for people to waste another form of invites for others.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....but shouldnt the state (in this case NSW) worry about it as they won't get as many people if they send out the invites to the people who have either recieved the invite for 189 or are about to? I don't understand how that works? How can both the invites 189 and state be at the same score? Wouldn't people obviously reject the state invite?
Click to expand...

People who have an eoi date of late October for example will definately take 190 as it will take another 5 rounds for an invite and for Accountants Sydney has better job options compared to other states. So, I guess people will take 190 NSW who has DOE late October or early November.

Again, ideally all 70 pointers should be invited for state as the benchmark for 189 is 75 and it won't come down for sure. So keeping both at same points doesn't make sense. But I guess they just want high pointers who has maximum skills and superior English to come to their state.


----------



## Hema1234

st_141 said:


> People who have an eoi date of late October for example will definately take 190 as it will take another 5 rounds for an invite and for Accountants Sydney has better job options compared to other states. So, I guess people will take 190 NSW who has DOE late October or early November.
> 
> Again, ideally all 70 pointers should be invited for state as the benchmark for 189 is 75 and it won't come down for sure. So keeping both at same points doesn't make sense. But I guess they just want high pointers who has maximum skills and superior English to come to their state.


They clearly don't need too many accountants if that are able to manage just with the highest pointers..


----------



## st_141

Hema1234 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have an eoi date of late October for example will definately take 190 as it will take another 5 rounds for an invite and for Accountants Sydney has better job options compared to other states. So, I guess people will take 190 NSW who has DOE late October or early November.
> 
> Again, ideally all 70 pointers should be invited for state as the benchmark for 189 is 75 and it won't come down for sure. So keeping both at same points doesn't make sense. But I guess they just want high pointers who has maximum skills and superior English to come to their state.
> 
> 
> 
> They clearly don't need too many accountants.....do they?
Click to expand...

That is also a point as already people finding hard to get jobs there. Lets see what happens as again getting invite and getting grant are two different sides of a coin and experts from other forums have said that grant is also very less after lodging Visa if you can't convince DIBP on points claimed and from 18th November they have made amendments too on clause 4020 so it will be more scrutinised before they give a grant.


----------



## handyjohn

st_141 said:


> People who have an eoi date of late October for example will definately take 190 as it will take another 5 rounds for an invite and for Accountants Sydney has better job options compared to other states. So, I guess people will take 190 NSW who has DOE late October or early November.
> 
> Again, ideally all 70 pointers should be invited for state as the benchmark for 189 is 75 and it won't come down for sure. So keeping both at same points doesn't make sense. But I guess they just want high pointers who has maximum skills and superior English to come to their state.




Thanks to that man who has created this mess by fake EOIs. If he wouldn’t do this, then apparently there would be no cutoff time for 75 pointers in 189. And all 190 invitations would go to 70 pointers. But due to his mess, there is a significant cutoff time of almost 2 month for 75 and that’s why all 190 are being wasted by them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

handyjohn said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who have an eoi date of late October for example will definately take 190 as it will take another 5 rounds for an invite and for Accountants Sydney has better job options compared to other states. So, I guess people will take 190 NSW who has DOE late October or early November.
> 
> Again, ideally all 70 pointers should be invited for state as the benchmark for 189 is 75 and it won't come down for sure. So keeping both at same points doesn't make sense. But I guess they just want high pointers who has maximum skills and superior English to come to their state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to that man who has created this mess by fake EOIs. If he wouldn?t do this, then apparently there would be no cutoff time for 75 pointers in 189. And all 190 invitations would go to 70 pointers. But due to his mess, there is a significant cutoff time of almost 2 month for 75 and that?s why all 190 are being wasted by them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more on that mate. Its getting tough for 75 pointers too and days are not far off when 80 points will be the benchmark for Accountants to qualify for 189.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Well, I haven?t got the invitation from nsw, doe 75+5 221111, but i know some people who got the invite with same points and doe of 5 oct.... I seriously don?t know how come....


----------



## Jonsnow1987

My doe is of 3 oct


Jonsnow1987 said:


> Well, I haven?t got the invitation from nsw, doe 75+5 221111, but i know some people who got the invite with same points and doe of 5 oct.... I seriously don?t know how come....


----------



## st_141

Jonsnow1987 said:


> My doe is of 3 oct
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven?t got the invitation from nsw, doe 75+5 221111, but i know some people who got the invite with same points and doe of 5 oct.... I seriously don?t know how come....
Click to expand...

Its because you didn't show experience and NSW prefers people with experience and superior english.

You are the most sorted person mate as you are almost eligible for direct grant in 189 as you haven't claimed any experience points. A little bit of patience here and 2 more rounds loooking at last night movement for invite and you will get your PR.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Bro Thanks for your response bro, wish you best of luck as well. 


st_141 said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My doe is of 3 oct
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I haven?t got the invitation from nsw, doe 75+5 221111, but i know some people who got the invite with same points and doe of 5 oct.... I seriously don?t know how come....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its because you didn't show experience and NSW prefers people with experience and superior english.
> 
> You are the most sorted person mate as you are almost eligible for direct grant in 189 as you haven't claimed any experience points. A little bit of patience here and 2 more rounds loooking at last night movement for invite and you will get your PR.
Click to expand...


----------



## CAAMagan

NAVK said:


> Invited..DOE 4/11/17 80 points


Congratulations! Awesome and good luck for new journey


----------



## CAAMagan

NAVK said:


> Invited..DOE 4/11/17 80 points


Congratulations! Awesome and good luck for new journey


----------



## NAVK

Thank you.. wish you good luck


----------



## doing333

75+5 points doe 7/10/17
How many rounds should I wait more??
Getting tired..


----------



## teengo13

doing333 said:


> 75+5 points doe 7/10/17
> How many rounds should I wait more??
> Getting tired..


I guess 2 more rounds maybe. Finger crossed! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lingling

doing333 said:


> 75+5 points doe 7/10/17
> How many rounds should I wait more??
> Getting tired..


Hang on there. I hv been waiting for much longer. 75 points 22 sept


----------



## ericxu

Hey guys Just wondering if there is another round going on tonight. I know its almost impossible


----------



## st_141

ericxu said:


> Hey guys Just wondering if there is another round going on tonight. I know its almost impossible


No more rounds and the next one would be on 22nd November. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## st_141

doing333 said:


> 75+5 points doe 7/10/17
> How many rounds should I wait more??
> Getting tired..


2 or max 3 rounds looking at the current movement.


----------



## CAAMagan

How much wait for people with 70 points... i m getting my skill assessment documents ready so that my hubby can claim my 5 points and add upto 75 points... any hope for 70 Pointers ??


----------



## st_141

CAAMagan said:


> How much wait for people with 70 points... i m getting my skill assessment documents ready so that my hubby can claim my 5 points and add upto 75 points... any hope for 70 Pointers ??


The hope with 75 points too getting slim for 189 as the que getting bigger. But with 75+5 for NSW chances are bright.


----------



## sumitsagar

In my opinion. 75 pointers with DOE till January or February will still be safe. After that if k quota runs out, by the time new financial year program opens there will be a huge lineup of 80 & over so it'll be a long wait. 



st_141 said:


> CAAMagan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much wait for people with 70 points... i m getting my skill assessment documents ready so that my hubby can claim my 5 points and add upto 75 points... any hope for 70 Pointers ??
> 
> 
> 
> The hope with 75 points too getting slim for 189 as the que getting bigger. But with 75+5 for NSW chances are bright.
Click to expand...


----------



## magnet_larry

Hi everyone

the MIA just concluded their annual meeting, and a Chinese agent raised a few questions about the EOI system with people from DIBP in the Q&A session. The Chinese agent has posted a short audio clip on their webpage. The link is below (for those who dont read Chinese, you can still listen to the audio clip in the middle of the webpage). 

In short, the DIBP passes the buck to DoE (not Date of Effect but the Department of Employment), saying the skillselect system is under the control of the DoE. And there is no nothing whatsoever related to them until one submits a visa application. Particularly in terms of the frequency and the number of invites for different occupations, all are DoE's problems but DIBP's to blame. 

Oh, and also, they have been in talks with the DoE in the past FEW MONTHS not to limit the number of invitation based on the number of EOIs but to based on the number of actual visa application submission. And they also think the skillselect system has been great until very recently.

Warning: for those who want to listen to the audio clip, please be prepared not to get too upset because their attitude is not the nicest in town

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/4cbislIBMZ4DKhZH_JWyhQ


----------



## asadkhalid

magnet_larry said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> the MIA just concluded their annual meeting, and a Chinese agent raised a few questions about the EOI system with people from DIBP in the Q&A session. The Chinese agent has posted a short audio clip on their webpage. The link is below (for those who dont read Chinese, you can still listen to the audio clip in the middle of the webpage).
> 
> In short, the DIBP passes the buck to DoE (not Date of Effect but the Department of Employment), saying the skillselect system is under the control of the DoE. And there is no nothing whatsoever related to them until one submits a visa application. Particularly in terms of the frequency and the number of invites for different occupations, all are DoE's problems but DIBP's to blame.
> 
> Oh, and also, they have been in talks with the DoE in the past FEW MONTHS not to limit the number of invitation based on the number of EOIs but to based on the number of actual visa application submission. And they also think the skillselect system has been great until very recently.
> 
> Warning: for those who want to listen to the audio clip, please be prepared not to get too upset because their attitude is not the nicest in town
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/4cbislIBMZ4DKhZH_JWyhQ


Interesting.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Has anyone read the latest survey done by department of employment for accounting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Has anyone read the latest survey done by department of employment for accounting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey guys 
Read this latest market research done by department of employment who is responsible for identifying skill shortage in Australia and releasing and amending sol every yers.
They have found there is no shortage of accountants in Australia but they are surplus. Please note this survey was done in June this year 2017.

https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/ausaccountants_1.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnet_larry

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hey guys
> Read this latest market research done by department of employment who is responsible for identifying skill shortage in Australia and releasing and amending sol every yers.
> They have found there is no shortage of accountants in Australia but they are surplus. Please note this survey was done in June this year 2017.
> 
> https://docs.employment.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/ausaccountants_1.pdf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if it proves anything, the report shows that they dont really follow what they got from their research. The report says it is for June 2017, and they released the ceiling quota not until August this year. And they doubled the ceiling. So, it seems to me that there are other "forces" at work which are way more important than the actual demand in the job market.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

magnet_larry said:


> if it proves anything, the report shows that they dont really follow what they got from their research. The report says it is for June 2017, and they released the ceiling quota not until August this year. And they doubled the ceiling. So, it seems to me that there are other "forces" at work which are way more important than the actual demand in the job market.




Also CPA AND IPA has totally different point of view. They been saying this from years that Australia need more accountants so DOE should increase the quota and remove the flag, that is why DOE decided this year not to make CPA,IPA SUBMISSIONS publicly as they do every year.
It’s so hard to understand what they all doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Also CPA AND IPA has totally different point of view. They been saying this from years that Australia need more accountants so DOE should increase the quota and remove the flag, that is why DOE decided this year not to make CPA,IPA SUBMISSIONS publicly as they do every year.
> It’s so hard to understand what they all doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why does it say in the submisisions usually?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

ykhawaja said:


> why does it say in the submisisions usually?




You can google submissions by Cpa for previous years by typing submissions by Cpa to doe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Sukhpuni84 said:


> You can google submissions by Cpa for previous years by typing submissions by Cpa to doe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks for the advice


----------



## magnet_larry

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Also CPA AND IPA has totally different point of view. They been saying this from years that Australia need more accountants so DOE should increase the quota and remove the flag, that is why DOE decided this year not to make CPA,IPA SUBMISSIONS publicly as they do every year.
> It’s so hard to understand what they all doing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Clearly, DoE has been in collaboration with DIBP for years. The 239 fake 85 EOIs and the aftermath have cornered DIBP and forced them to reveal the fact that the skillselect system is under the control of DoE. We all knew DoE was in charge of setting the ceiling, but very few realised that they also controlled the skillselect system. And DIBP had maintained the facade that they, not DoE, were the one who controlled the EOI system for ages up until this week. Now, I really feel like that DIBP and DoE have been orchestrating some sort of ponzi scheme here.


----------



## Rab nawaz

magnet_larry said:


> Clearly, DoE has been in collaboration with DIBP for years. The 239 fake 85 EOIs and the aftermath have cornered DIBP and forced them to reveal the fact that the skillselect system is under the control of DoE. We all knew DoE was in charge of setting the ceiling, but very few realised that they also controlled the skillselect system. And DIBP had maintained the facade that they, not DoE, were the one who controlled the EOI system for ages up until this week. Now, I really feel like that DIBP and DoE have been orchestrating some sort of ponzi scheme here.


This scam has ruined thousands of careers and after wasting 4 to 5 year of international students they are distrubutung lolypops on daily basis. Point is simple if there is no space remove accounting and shut down all those poker machines such as PTE, IELTS, PY, NAATI, Accounting degrees, and those assessing bodies so there wont be fake drama and people will decide their future in a realistic way.
Below is the average story of onshore graduates in Australia while they were studying so called Accounting.

First semester : 60
Second : 65
Third: 70
Fourth: 75
Applied 485: 80


----------



## auzziedream

Hello Guys, 

Can anyone please predict where will this silence lead us to. Are they trying to fix things or is it the game that they are playing since past 18 months. 

I believe DIBP will go on X-mas vacation from Dec 15 and there would be next round again somewhere in Jan second week. Does this again pile up the 75 and 80 pointers for accountants. 

Thanks
R


----------



## karizma360

Hello Guys,

I'm currently at 70 points eoi 7th June 2017, no means to increase my points as of now, i have filed 189,190 and 489 as well in under one eoi.

Lot of people her have said that for 190 they are inviting maximum pointers with 8 each bands and work exp, i have 8 each bands but with 0 exp, if i show 6 months of exp like some voluntary work, it won't give me any additional points but would that still increase my chance for an invite for 190?

Or does it have to be paid exp and for a certain period, please anyone can pitch in any info on this? Any replies much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## handyjohn

karizma360 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently at 70 points eoi 7th June 2017, no means to increase my points as of now, i have filed 189,190 and 489 as well in under one eoi.
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of people her have said that for 190 they are inviting maximum pointers with 8 each bands and work exp, i have 8 each bands but with 0 exp, if i show 6 months of exp like some voluntary work, it won't give me any additional points but would that still increase my chance for an invite for 190?
> 
> 
> 
> Or does it have to be paid exp and for a certain period, please anyone can pitch in any info on this? Any replies much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers




Must be paid, relevant and at least one year if you are onshore 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woolee517

Guys, quick questions. Are there any chances for those who submitted their EOI with 70 points in the late Oct and Nov, 2016? seems like the increasing number of ceiling is useless...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Yes it will definately touch 70 for once and will clear some days of october 2016 so the clever migration agents and dibp can fool everyone that Points required for residency are still 70 and this scam will never stop.


----------



## hulk

Can we expect a round today or tomorrow? Going by the trend... Looks very unlikely..but just checking

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## st_141

hulk said:


> Can we expect a round today or tomorrow? Going by the trend... Looks very unlikely..but just checking
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus
> 
> No hopes with 189


----------



## shawnfj

The round seems to be on 22nd November, so don't think they will conduct one tomorrow. 

Cheers


----------



## asadkhalid

All things aside, when are we getting the rounds result?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quantum07

*Scamtralia*

Million-dollar visa scam leaves migrants $50,000 out of pocket, boss drives Porsche


----------



## TryingforPR

*Process for Accountants*

Hi,

Can anybody let me know the process for applying PR for accountants.

As per my knowledge..we should get the skill assessment done by CPA and then submit the EOI. I just wanted to know if the CPA assessment is similar to ACS. ACS would cut the experience by 2 years for computer science background and more than that for non cse background people. Is the assessment similar with CPA as well?? will they cut the experience even if we have an all finance background ??


----------



## asadkhalid

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody let me know the process for applying PR for accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my knowledge..we should get the skill assessment done by CPA and then submit the EOI. I just wanted to know if the CPA assessment is similar to ACS. ACS would cut the experience by 2 years for computer science background and more than that for non cse background people. Is the assessment similar with CPA as well?? will they cut the experience even if we have an all finance background ??




Only post qualification experience is considered by CPA/CAANZ


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody let me know the process for applying PR for accountants.
> 
> 
> 
> As per my knowledge..we should get the skill assessment done by CPA and then submit the EOI. I just wanted to know if the CPA assessment is similar to ACS. ACS would cut the experience by 2 years for computer science background and more than that for non cse background people. Is the assessment similar with CPA as well?? will they cut the experience even if we have an all finance background ??




Usually they don’t cut experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arf712

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody let me know the process for applying PR for accountants.
> 
> As per my knowledge..we should get the skill assessment done by CPA and then submit the EOI. I just wanted to know if the CPA assessment is similar to ACS. ACS would cut the experience by 2 years for computer science background and more than that for non cse background people. Is the assessment similar with CPA as well?? will they cut the experience even if we have an all finance background ??


 You have to have experience in Accounting sector. Experience in Finance won't be counted.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello,

Has anyone given PTE in melbourne. Which test center you recommend. PLT at Cliftons or RMIT English worldwide ?


----------



## teengo13

ykhawaja said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone given PTE in melbourne. Which test center you recommend. PLT at Cliftons or RMIT English worldwide ?


I recommend Cliftons. It has noise cancelling headphones. The test rooms are quiet and good. The enrollment is quick and easy. 

Many Pakistani guys have achieved their desired scores 79+ in Cliftons.


----------



## ykhawaja

teengo13 said:


> I recommend Cliftons. It has noise cancelling headphones. The test rooms are quiet and good. The enrollment is quick and easy.
> 
> Many Pakistani guys have achieved their desired scores 79+ in Cliftons.



Thankyou. What do you mean by noise cancelling headphones?


----------



## TryingforPR

arf712 said:


> You have to have experience in Accounting sector. Experience in Finance won't be counted.


thank you for your reply.

IS CPA assessment documentation similar to ACS.

my Brother is trying for CPA assessment and he has 5.8years experience in banking sector. How are the points calculatd. Is the Accountant best way to apply for him..or any other finance related stream will be there?? He has done his MBA (Finance)


----------



## CAAMagan

I am in same boat... submitted EoI with 70 points in March 2017...Now no hopes of getting 189 visa because of this delay and uncertainty.
We have kept so many things on hold , not buying any life insurance scheme for our 2.5 year old son, no investment in house property or no buying of a sedan car in India because of our migration plan in coming year.
I really repent now for not submitting our EoI 2 years back when lots of accountants were easily getting PR ....


----------



## arf712

TryingforPR said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to have experience in Accounting sector. Experience in Finance won't be counted.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your reply.
> 
> IS CPA assessment documentation similar to ACS.
> 
> my Brother is trying for CPA assessment and he has 5.8years experience in banking sector. How are the points calculatd. Is the Accountant best way to apply for him..or any other finance related stream will be there?? He has done his MBA (Finance)
Click to expand...

 Banking job is completely different from Accounting job. I myself has 5 years banking experience back in my country as a Credit Analyst. But yet I had to study MPA in Australia. I'm not sure if there any finance related occupation on MLTSSL. The only occupation I know which is somewhat related to finance is Actuary. Again this profession is different from Banking.


----------



## Sd1982

TryingforPR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anybody let me know the process for applying PR for accountants.
> 
> As per my knowledge..we should get the skill assessment done by CPA and then submit the EOI. I just wanted to know if the CPA assessment is similar to ACS. ACS would cut the experience by 2 years for computer science background and more than that for non cse background people. Is the assessment similar with CPA as well?? will they cut the experience even if we have an all finance background ??


CPA will conduct a skills assessment based on your educational qualification. It can be Bachelors or Masters - but it must fulfill certain mandatory units in order to get a positive skills assessment.

Your work experience will be assessed as long as you have 1) a positive skills assessment and 2) a qualification equivalent to an Australian bachelors or above. It can be in any field, not just Accounting. 

In order to get a positive work assessment, your roles and responsibility should completely or partially match the roles and responsibility described in ANZSCO 221111 job description. 

Only work experience done in the past 10 years from your application date will be considered. 

CPA doesn't award points. DIBP does. If you mention the dates as exactly what your CPA work assessment letter states, Skill Select will award points accordingly.


----------



## Oneshift

*EOI results 18th Oct*

EOI results for 18th Oct are out. Accountants with 75points till DOE 4th Sept were invited. However, in overall goof up, accountants have lost 228 seats. Invitations to date have additions of 228 (1663-1435) till 18th Oct.


----------



## sumitsagar

All hope lost for 75 points and less. 
That's nearly 3 months gap for 75 pointers. 



reishigupta said:


> EOI results for 18th Oct are out. Accountants with 75points till 8 aug were invited. However, in overall goof up, accountants have lost 228 seats. Invitations to date have additions of 228 (1663-1435) till 18th Oct.


----------



## Oneshift

Guys if you can help one of my friends, he is B Com Pass with MBA from Symbiosis. What do you think his chances of positive skills assessment are?

Which all papers he will be asked to write by CPAA?


----------



## Mir0

sumitsagar said:


> All hope lost for 75 points and less.
> That's nearly 3 months gap for 75 pointers.




It is up to Sep 4th. Nowhere Aug 8th is mentioned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Mir0 said:


> It is up to Sep 4th. Nowhere Aug 8th is mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are correct - I referred Auditors date by mistake. - Its DOE 4th Sept.


----------



## sumitsagar

I think you made a mistake bro. Results say accountants upto 4/9/17 invited in 18/10/17 round. For auditors it's upto 8/8/17.


reishigupta said:


> EOI results for 18th Oct are out. Accountants with 75points till 8 aug were invited. However, in overall goof up, accountants have lost 228 seats. Invitations to date have additions of 228 (1663-1435) till 18th Oct.


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like Iscah was right that 9th November round was a small one with only 700 invites sent. Estimated cutoff DOE for Accountants is 15/09 for 9/11 round that means 11 days movement. If they didn't send full Invites in that round that means the system is slowly getting on track.


----------



## shawnfj

*18th October Results*

As per 18th October results, 1663 out of 4785 accountants have been invited till date. With an average pro rata of 239 per round, one would consider that after 8 rounds, there would be 1912 invites (239 * 8 rounds), a difference of 249 invites. If the first 5 rounds went well , there would have been 1195 invites sent out, and since the 6th round was an issue due to fake eoi's, in total the difference should be 249 from above calculations as well as the 239 in the 85 point round - total of 488 invites that are still pending if DIBP are to be on par with their invitation rounds. 

I'd like to see how many invites were sent out for the November round for Accountants to make better sense, but surely it can't be the full 239...

That's my understanding with this fiasco...others please join in.....


----------



## Rab nawaz

There you go 19 more days needed to wipeout all of fresh EOIs with 75 points and those claiming high priority for higher points will be sitting with 70s and the game will be continued........


----------



## arf712

There are almost 250 invitations short till 18th October. Had these 250 been invited the cutoff would move toward the end of September for 18th October round. Hence there would have been only 20 days backlog for 75 pointers which is not bad at all. Hope things will get positive from now on.


----------



## Oneshift

reishigupta said:


> Guys if you can help one of my friends, he is B Com Pass with MBA from Symbiosis. What do you think his chances of positive skills assessment are?
> 
> Which all papers he will be asked to write by CPAA?


anyone?


----------



## Rab nawaz

arf712 said:


> There are almost 250 invitations short till 18th October. Had these 250 been invited the cutoff would move toward the end of September for 18th October round. Hence there would have been only 20 days backlog for 75 pointers which is not bad at all. Hope things will get positive from now on.


The whole game is twisted around cut offs and thats how they have kicked out 60, 65, 70, and exactly on the same pattern they are expanding cut offs so finally they can remove 75s with longer wait time. Since march 2016 the game is working on the same rules keep expanding wait time and the candidates will be kicked out by the system.


----------



## Sushev

reishigupta said:


> Guys if you can help one of my friends, he is B Com Pass with MBA from Symbiosis. What do you think his chances of positive skills assessment are?
> 
> Which all papers he will be asked to write by CPAA?


I did BBA(back home) and MBA in Australia, and gave for skill assessment for general accountant. They asked me to do 4 extra subject in order to get full positive assement under general accountant. I did all 4 subject and again gave skill assessment and it came out positive. So, you never know which subject is required by your friend to get positive assessment, it depends upon university to university in which he/she studied. One of my friend who did BBA from different uni as of me was asked only to do 2 extra subject. Hope this will help.


----------



## dannybne

shawnfj said:


> As per 18th October results, 1663 out of 4785 accountants have been invited till date. With an average pro rata of 239 per round, one would consider that after 8 rounds, there would be 1912 invites (239 * 8 rounds), a difference of 249 invites. If the first 5 rounds went well , there would have been 1195 invites sent out, and since the 6th round was an issue due to fake eoi's, in total the difference should be 249 from above calculations as well as the 239 in the 85 point round - total of 488 invites that are still pending if DIBP are to be on par with their invitation rounds.
> 
> I'd like to see how many invites were sent out for the November round for Accountants to make better sense, but surely it can't be the full 239...
> 
> That's my understanding with this fiasco...others please join in.....


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009

12 Jul - 6 Sep - 239*5 = 1195 Invites
20 Sep - 239 Invites
4 Oct - 0 Invites
18 Oct - 229 Invites
Total: 1663 Invites till 18 Oct


----------



## handyjohn

Means they haven’t added back those wasted 239 invites at 85 points. See who are at loss in the end ?? Its all accountants who suffered after all this drama of fake EOIs. If that wouldn’t happen, cutoff would be either gone or near gone for 75 pointers and all NSW 190 invitations would go to 70 pointers because no 75 pointer would bother to apply when they were sure to receive 189 in few days. I believe it’s not all DIBP who is ruining accountants. Who force accountants to recieve multiple invitations. Accountants should also have a sense of self accountability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

handyjohn said:


> Means they haven’t added back those wasted 239 invites at 85 points. See who are at loss in the end ?? Its all accountants who suffered after all this drama of fake EOIs. If that wouldn’t happen, cutoff would be either gone or near gone for 75 pointers and all NSW 190 invitations would go to 70 pointers because no 75 pointer would bother to apply when they were sure to receive 189 in few days. I believe it’s not all DIBP who is ruining accountants. Who force accountants to recieve multiple invitations. Accountants should also have a sense of self accountability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


exactly. because of some frustrated fool everyone is suffering.


----------



## sumitsagar

9th November Round - 75 pointers - Invitation Gap according to estimated d.o.e of 15/09/2017 is around 1 month 24 days.

which increased 10 days from 18/10/2017 round which had invitation gap of 1 month 14 days.

Don't even know what the hell happened to auditors.


----------



## st_141

sumitsagar said:


> 9th November Round - 75 pointers - Invitation Gap according to estimated d.o.e of 15/09/2017 is around 1 month 24 days.
> 
> which increased 10 days from 18/10/2017 round which had invitation gap of 1 month 14 days.


Looking at the decrease in caps, I don't expect movement of more than 10 days on 22nd Round and more and more que will be piled up for 75 pointers.


----------



## ykhawaja

st_141 said:


> Looking at the decrease in caps, I don't expect movement of more than 10 days on 22nd Round and more and more que will be piled up for 75 pointers.


so the cap of 4783 that was issued has been decreased ?


----------



## st_141

ykhawaja said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the decrease in caps, I don't expect movement of more than 10 days on 22nd Round and more and more que will be piled up for 75 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> so the cap of 4783 that was issued has been decreased ?
Click to expand...


I don't think the overall cap decreased. It's for November they mentioned 700. Once the 9th November results are out we will get to know exact number of invites and if it had full 239 invites than its indeed a bad scenerio as the movement is very slow for 75 pointers and the backlog will increase further.


----------



## arf712

st_141 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the decrease in caps, I don't expect movement of more than 10 days on 22nd Round and more and more que will be piled up for 75 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> so the cap of 4783 that was issued has been decreased ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the overall cap decreased. It's for November they mentioned 700. Once the 9th November results are out we will get to know exact number of invites and if it had full 239 invites than its indeed a bad scenerio as the movement is very slow for 75 pointers and the backlog will increase further.
Click to expand...

 I don't think out of 700 invites 239 went for accountants. Because Software Applications Programmer occupation has even higher ceiling than Accountants. These two occupation alone will take around 550 places out of 700. As per the ratio, may be half of 239 or even less accountants have been invited .


----------



## arf712

sumitsagar said:


> 9th November Round - 75 pointers - Invitation Gap according to estimated d.o.e of 15/09/2017 is around 1 month 24 days.
> 
> which increased 10 days from 18/10/2017 round which had invitation gap of 1 month 14 days.
> 
> Don't even know what the hell happened to auditors.


 Auditors are corrupted by unwanted EOIs of Accountants.


----------



## st_141

arf712 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the decrease in caps, I don't expect movement of more than 10 days on 22nd Round and more and more que will be piled up for 75 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> so the cap of 4783 that was issued has been decreased ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think the overall cap decreased. It's for November they mentioned 700. Once the 9th November results are out we will get to know exact number of invites and if it had full 239 invites than its indeed a bad scenerio as the movement is very slow for 75 pointers and the backlog will increase further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think out of 700 invites 239 went for accountants. Because Software Applications Programmer occupation has even higher ceiling than Accountants. These two occupation alone will take around 550 places out of 700. As per the ratio, may be half of 239 or even less accountants have been invited .
Click to expand...

I feel the same and the movement in coming rounds will be at a snail's pace as it will be a partial round. Only hope for late 75 EOI's submission is to take NSW invite if they hold rounds and this can clear some backlog.


----------



## TryingforPR

Sd1982 said:


> CPA will conduct a skills assessment based on your educational qualification. It can be Bachelors or Masters - but it must fulfill certain mandatory units in order to get a positive skills assessment.
> 
> Your work experience will be assessed as long as you have 1) a positive skills assessment and 2) a qualification equivalent to an Australian bachelors or above. It can be in any field, not just Accounting.
> 
> In order to get a positive work assessment, your roles and responsibility should completely or partially match the roles and responsibility described in ANZSCO 221111 job description.
> 
> Only work experience done in the past 10 years from your application date will be considered.
> 
> CPA doesn't award points. DIBP does. If you mention the dates as exactly what your CPA work assessment letter states, Skill Select will award points accordingly.




Hi,

Thank you very much for the information.

I don't see any invites being sent to the Finance Manager profile.

Do they mention all the codes in the EOI invitations link in the site??
Or is it better we apply for any other code ??


----------



## arf712

TryingforPR said:


> Sd1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CPA will conduct a skills assessment based on your educational qualification. It can be Bachelors or Masters - but it must fulfill certain mandatory units in order to get a positive skills assessment.
> 
> Your work experience will be assessed as long as you have 1) a positive skills assessment and 2) a qualification equivalent to an Australian bachelors or above. It can be in any field, not just Accounting.
> 
> In order to get a positive work assessment, your roles and responsibility should completely or partially match the roles and responsibility described in ANZSCO 221111 job description.
> 
> Only work experience done in the past 10 years from your application date will be considered.
> 
> CPA doesn't award points. DIBP does. If you mention the dates as exactly what your CPA work assessment letter states, Skill Select will award points accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you very much for the information.
> 
> I don't see any invites being sent to the Finance Manager profile.
> 
> Do they mention all the codes in the EOI invitations link in the site??
> Or is it better we apply for any other code ??
Click to expand...

 Unfortunately Finance Manager occupation is not on MLTSSL. I think some states may sponsor in that occupation.


----------



## TryingforPR

arf712 said:


> Unfortunately Finance Manager occupation is not on MLTSSL. I think some states may sponsor in that occupation.


Thank you for letting me know.
Like i have informed previously, my brother is into Banking, Finance and Accounts, Finance being the best suited for him. If that is not listed, may be we will try applying with the Accountant profile. 
Is the documentation to be submitted similar to that of ACS ??


----------



## ykhawaja

arf712 said:


> Unfortunately Finance Manager occupation is not on MLTSSL. I think some states may sponsor in that occupation.



Finance Manager is on the Short Term Skill list. I had 1 question. On the Migration Tasmania website it says 

"applicants may select an occupation from the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List (TSOL) and the occupations listed on the Migration Instrument 2017 (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) ".


Finance Manager is not on the Tasmanian Skilled Occupations List but it is in the Short Term. Does that mean it is included in the Migration Instrument 2017 (IMMI 17/072: Specification of Occupations and Assessing Authorities) ".


Regards


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys sorry this is out of topic. I am doing ielts practice and am confused about one question.

In the text the answer is January 7, 2017 .

The question is how I should write the date with no more than three words and/or a number.

Can it be 
Seventh of January 2017
January Seventh 2017 or 
January 7 , 2017

Is year considered a number. Am I really confused about that?


----------



## ykhawaja

One last one:-

In the passage is says open to beginners, pre-intermediate and intermediate.

The course is available for how many skill levels ?

Answers 

3
beginners, pre-intermediate , intermediate

are both correct ?


----------



## shawnfj

dannybne said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009
> 
> 12 Jul - 6 Sep - 239*5 = 1195 Invites
> 20 Sep - 239 Invites
> 4 Oct - 0 Invites
> 18 Oct - 229 Invites
> Total: 1663 Invites till 18 Oct


My main concern is the 239 fake eois sent out on September 20th round, hopefully they do add this back in the very near future. As mentioned, to be on par they need to send out 239+249 invites to be on track with the pro-rata arrangement after 8 rounds. But the recent 700 invites per round has seemed to ruin any chances of big movements in the Accountant DOE.


----------



## Andy Nguyen

I am new to this threat. Hope to receive an advice from you all.

I have received a positive skill assessment for general accountant. Just wonder if any of you (or you may know) are able to claim experience from PhD degree in Accounting? (I received a scholarship to do research in my PhD and my supervisor is a FCPA).


----------



## magnet_larry

handyjohn said:


> Means they haven’t added back those wasted 239 invites at 85 points. See who are at loss in the end ?? Its all accountants who suffered after all this drama of fake EOIs. If that wouldn’t happen, cutoff would be either gone or near gone for 75 pointers and all NSW 190 invitations would go to 70 pointers because no 75 pointer would bother to apply when they were sure to receive 189 in few days. I believe it’s not all DIBP who is ruining accountants. Who force accountants to recieve multiple invitations. Accountants should also have a sense of self accountability.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, according to DIBP. But perhaps you did not notice. I'd love to repeat it again and draw the attention of other unwary fellow members of this forum. 

In the annual MIA conference last week, the officer from DIBP emphasised (as if everyone should have known from 1st grade upwards) that it had always been the Department of Employment who managed the EOI system because DOE was responsible for setting the ceiling. (did you ever hear about DOE running the EOI system before? I didnt, and very few did) DIBP *reminded* everyone that they had no business in the EOI system until the point where an actual visa application got submitted. That means every digital component of the whole skillselect process is determined and run by DOE, including the frequency and the number of invitation for each round, not DIBP. 

If you ask me...mmmm....i dont wanna swear, but I think DIBP has a hand in every part of this. DIBP has put up this show for years that they run the EOI system. And last time I checked, the skillselect system can only be accessed through DIBP's website, not DOE's website. And for them to "reveal" the fact now that DOE is the one who runs the EOI system, it is infuriating to say the least. And lets not forget DIBP didnt come clean because they wanted to, but only because they ran of excuses. And like it or not, it all thanks to those 293 fake EOIs. 

The good news is that DIBP confirmed in the MIA conference that they had recommended DOE to change their approach to set the ceiling based on the number of actual visa applications instead of the number of EOI invites in RECENT MONTHS. *IF* DOE is willing to faithfully execute DIBP's recommendation, then, our dream of no-more-wasted-invites will come true.

But the bad news is ... can these people, DIBP or DOE or otherwise, still be trusted?


----------



## sesankredp

hello friends

am coming from another account to tell something and my safety. am working odd job(cleaning) on weekend and I met tihs person. he says he and his roomates creates all the fake profiles for the EOI system so goverment people will finally fix it. he say that they created 900 fake profiles for 85 points,80 points, 75 points. half of all of them are 85 points. said only half got invited because goverment started manual inviting and caught some fake profiles. he says to me just watch and no one will ever get invite after november for 75 pointer profile as they created another 1000 new profiles for 75 points because govement people did not fix issue. he think when all are not invited everyone will go to road and protests and finally the goverment fixes the issue. I told them the bad they are doing and he got angry and lecture me on how they are stealing are money and racism. I told my agent but he wont believe so if there any agent here please tell them.


----------



## lingling

ykhawaja said:


> Guys sorry this is out of topic. I am doing ielts practice and am confused about one question.
> 
> In the text the answer is January 7, 2017 .
> 
> The question is how I should write the date with no more than three words and/or a number.
> 
> Can it be
> Seventh of January 2017
> January Seventh 2017 or
> January 7 , 2017
> 
> Is year considered a number. Am I really confused about that?


Is this the listening module?


----------



## Ku_

Hi,
You should report on the DIBP website!! Like ASAP!!


----------



## Ku_

sesankredp said:


> hello friends
> 
> am coming from another account to tell something and my safety. Am working odd job(cleaning) on weekend and i met tihs person. He says he and his roomates creates all the fake profiles for the eoi system so goverment people will finally fix it. He say that they created 900 fake profiles for 85 points,80 points, 75 points. Half of all of them are 85 points. Said only half got invited because goverment started manual inviting and caught some fake profiles. He says to me just watch and no one will ever get invite after november for 75 pointer profile as they created another 1000 new profiles for 75 points because govement people did not fix issue. He think when all are not invited everyone will go to road and protests and finally the goverment fixes the issue. I told them the bad they are doing and he got angry and lecture me on how they are stealing are money and racism. I told my agent but he wont believe so if there any agent here please tell them.


report to dibp asap!


----------



## st_141

I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.

Cheers.


----------



## ericxu

sesankredp said:


> hello friends
> 
> am coming from another account to tell something and my safety. am working odd job(cleaning) on weekend and I met tihs person. he says he and his roomates creates all the fake profiles for the EOI system so goverment people will finally fix it. he say that they created 900 fake profiles for 85 points,80 points, 75 points. half of all of them are 85 points. said only half got invited because goverment started manual inviting and caught some fake profiles. he says to me just watch and no one will ever get invite after november for 75 pointer profile as they created another 1000 new profiles for 75 points because govement people did not fix issue. he think when all are not invited everyone will go to road and protests and finally the goverment fixes the issue. I told them the bad they are doing and he got angry and lecture me on how they are stealing are money and racism. I told my agent but he wont believe so if there any agent here please tell them.


Hi man
First of all, I dont know whats your point of telling all of us that fake EOI are created again. Are you trying to create CHAOS or PANICS here again? I think the government will be much wiser to choose genuine applicants since that incident occurred. The simple way for them to do it is to check their PTE/IELTS ID, passport number etc before they send out any invitation. Based on your post, there are numerous grammer mistakes and inappropriate spelling. Apart from that, you dont even dare to use your genuine account here to post anything. It just seems so suspicous to me....
Please be optimistic and you will see the result next week.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Seriously don?t spread rumours


ericxu said:


> sesankredp said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello friends
> 
> am coming from another account to tell something and my safety. am working odd job(cleaning) on weekend and I met tihs person. he says he and his roomates creates all the fake profiles for the EOI system so goverment people will finally fix it. he say that they created 900 fake profiles for 85 points,80 points, 75 points. half of all of them are 85 points. said only half got invited because goverment started manual inviting and caught some fake profiles. he says to me just watch and no one will ever get invite after november for 75 pointer profile as they created another 1000 new profiles for 75 points because govement people did not fix issue. he think when all are not invited everyone will go to road and protests and finally the goverment fixes the issue. I told them the bad they are doing and he got angry and lecture me on how they are stealing are money and racism. I told my agent but he wont believe so if there any agent here please tell them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi man
> First of all, I dont know whats your point of telling all of us that fake EOI are created again. Are you trying to create CHAOS or PANICS here again? I think the government will be much wiser to choose genuine applicants since that incident occurred. The simple way for them to do it is to check their PTE/IELTS ID, passport number etc before they send out any invitation. Based on your post, there are numerous grammer mistakes and inappropriate spelling. Apart from that, you dont even dare to use your genuine account here to post anything. It just seems so suspicous to me....
> Please be optimistic and you will see the result next week.
Click to expand...


----------



## woolee517

Is EOI valid for only two years? hopeless..


----------



## magnet_larry

st_141 said:


> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.


your consideration for others deserves our praise! Thank you  And best of luck to you as well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Legend bro, i wish you good luck for your future endeavours!


st_141 said:


> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## st_141

magnet_larry said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> your consideration for others deserves our praise! Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And best of luck to you as well
Click to expand...

Thanks and good luck to you too.


----------



## st_141

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Legend bro, i wish you good luck for your future endeavours!
> 
> 
> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Thanks Jon Snow and hope you sit on that Throne of subclass 189 soon. Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

st_141 said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legend bro, i wish you good luck for your future endeavours!
> 
> 
> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jon Snow and hope you sit on that Throne of subclass 189 soon. Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

Bro your kind words are very motivating for me.


----------



## st_141

Jonsnow1987 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legend bro, i wish you good luck for your future endeavours!
> 
> 
> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jon Snow and hope you sit on that Throne of subclass 189 soon. Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro your kind words are very motivating for me.
Click to expand...

Anytime bro. Everyone who has worked really hard to get to this stage deserves the Throne.


----------



## Rab nawaz

st_141 said:


> Anytime bro. Everyone who has worked really hard to get to this stage deserves the Throne.


A wise decision man soon there will be no more sub class 189. Things are getting so worse most of my fellows were gone back to study visas so they can stay in the country and many of them are moved in NT for absolutely 0.00% assurance at the time when you have to chose higher degree to get the visa So i strongly believe any of them can create tons of fake EOIs to destroy the entire skill select because they have lost the game without even playing. An offshore candidate will never have any idea how onshore students are paying every single dollar in their pocket So they can stay in the country.


----------



## Oneshift

st_141 said:


> Anytime bro. Everyone who has worked really hard to get to this stage deserves the Throne.


You are leading the way for all. Best Wishes mate.


----------



## st_141

Rab nawaz said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime bro. Everyone who has worked really hard to get to this stage deserves the Throne.
> 
> 
> 
> A wise decision man soon there will be no more sub class 189. Things are getting so worse most of my fellows were gone back to study visas so they can stay in the country and many of them are moved in NT for absolutely 0.00% assurance at the time when you have to chose higher degree to get the visa So i strongly believe any of them can create tons of fake EOIs to destroy the entire skill select because they have lost the game without even playing. An offshore candidate will never have any idea how onshore students are paying every single dollar in their pocket So they can stay in the country.
Click to expand...

Agreed bro.


----------



## st_141

reishigupta said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime bro. Everyone who has worked really hard to get to this stage deserves the Throne.
> 
> 
> 
> You are leading the way for all. Best Wishes mate.
Click to expand...

Thanks Rishi Bhai.


----------



## ykhawaja

lingling said:


> Is this the listening module?


This is reading. Could you advice me on this ?How did you do in ielts? Academic or General


----------



## shawnfj

st_141 said:


> I have lodged Visa with NSW 190 as I always wanted to stay and begin with Sydney. I have withdrawn my EOI for 189 so that a genuine deserving person gets a chance and its not wasted. Good Luck People.
> 
> Cheers.


Very thoughtful and generous to say the least. Hope many more do the same so that it paves the way for the rest of us.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Oneshift

Got NSW190 pre invite just now!


----------



## kinger

Guys my cousin again got the NSW pre invite. Earlier he got pre invite on 3rd november and he paid the fees and submitted all the documents.
What is happening in australia, cant figure it out.


----------



## shawnfj

reishigupta said:


> Got NSW190 pre invite just now!


Awesome news Reishi, are you sticking to NSW or waiting for 189?


----------



## Jonsnow1987

reishigupta said:


> Got NSW190 pre invite just now!


Good on you, what?s your breakdown?


----------



## dublinse

I really hope I get one soon...anyone on here think I will? Visa expires soon


----------



## boombaya

dublinse said:


> I really hope I get one soon...anyone on here think I will? Visa expires soon


Should be this coming round.. 
2349	Other Natural and Physical Science Professionals	(only 12/1000 of the spot has been taken) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mir0

dublinse said:


> I really hope I get one soon...anyone on here think I will? Visa expires soon



Brother, it will take 4-7 to months to get invited.
If your current visa expires before that. Please try to find other options.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksyuen

Hi fellow accountants, 

I have some questions regarding the skill assessment and employment assessment from CPA/DIPB.

My qualification: Degree + ACCA + CFA (Level 3 next year).
Work experience: 2 years in external auditing, 8 months in accounting, 6 months in Financial market as an analyst.

First question:
In my degree, we didn't really study for Quantitative Methods (QM) and Economics, which both of these subjects are the mandatory subjects stated by CPA. However, during my studies in CFA, both of these subjects are covered heavily. In my opinion, the syllabus covered are way beyond the course syllabus offered by an Australian Bachelor Degree. My question is that, will CPA recognise my studies for both QM and Econs offered by CFA?

Second question:
I have been working as the preparer (accounting-8 months), reviewer (External auditor-2 years) and user (Analyst-6 months) of finance statements. Will CPA consider all these working experiences are closely related to the ANZ code?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mir0

ksyuen said:


> Hi fellow accountants,
> 
> I have some questions regarding the skill assessment and employment assessment from CPA/DIPB.
> 
> My qualification: Degree + ACCA + CFA (Level 3 next year).
> Work experience: 2 years in external auditing, 8 months in accounting, 6 months in Financial market as an analyst.
> First question:
> In my degree, we didn't really study for Quantitative Methods (QM) and Economics, which both of these subjects are the mandatory subjects stated by CPA. However, during my studies in CFA, both of these subjects are covered heavily. In my opinion, the syllabus covered are way beyond the course syllabus offered by an Australian Bachelor Degree. My question is that, will CPA recognise my studies for both QM and Econs offered by CFA?
> 
> Second Equation:
> I have been working as the preparer (accounting-8 months), reviewer (External auditor-2 years) and user (Analyst-6 months) of finance statements. Will CPA consider all these working experiences are closely related to the ANZ code?
> 
> Thank you very much.




1- yes they will consider.
2 no they are nor closely related occupations.
Update: to be accurate ( Accounting and financial analysis are closely related, auditing is not? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonsnow1987

mir0 said:


> dublinse said:
> 
> 
> 
> i really hope i get one soon...anyone on here think i will? Visa expires soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brother, it will take 4-7 to months to get invited.
> If your current visa expires before that. Please try to find other options.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk
Click to expand...

nsw only inviting people with experience!


----------



## david_lie

kinger said:


> Guys my cousin again got the NSW pre invite. Earlier he got pre invite on 3rd november and he paid the fees and submitted all the documents.
> What is happening in australia, cant figure it out.


Hi Kinger,

That is exactly happened to me as well. Anyone has an answer?


Best,

David


----------



## ksyuen

Mir0 said:


> 1- yes they will consider.
> 2 no they are nor closely related occupations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. So that means I can never get the 5 points from employment. That's sad man. 

you say they are not closely related occupations is it because of my occupation as an analyst?


----------



## Mir0

Jonsnow1987 said:


> nsw only inviting people with experience!




I was referring to his chances with 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse

Jonsnow1987 said:


> nsw only inviting people with experience!


I have experience just not 3years. I have two years experience! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mir0

ksyuen said:


> Thanks for the reply. So that means I can never get the 5 points from employment. That's sad man.
> 
> 
> 
> you say they are not closely related occupations is it because of my occupation as an analyst?




Check the update written on my post.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksyuen

Mir0 said:


> Check the update written on my post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I always thought auditing and accounting are closely related. Since the tasks they stated are quite similar. no? 

In the case of my occupation as an analyst, I am in the fixed income side. Which mean we will have to analyse the issuers' financial statement coupled with the market information to make a call on whether to invest or not. Can this be consider as a closely related occupation?

Once again, thanks.


----------



## liloreokid

ksyuen said:


> Well, I always thought auditing and accounting are closely related. Since the tasks they stated are quite similar. no?
> 
> In the case of my occupation as an analyst, I am in the fixed income side. Which mean we will have to analyse the issuers' financial statement coupled with the market information to make a call on whether to invest or not. Can this be consider as a closely related occupation?
> 
> Once again, thanks.


I obtained a successful assessment from CPA Australia as an accountant - general with 3 years of external audit experience.

Just putting that out there.


----------



## ksyuen

liloreokid said:


> I obtained a successful assessment from CPA Australia as an accountant - general with 3 years of external audit experience.
> 
> Just putting that out there.


Hi, thank you for the input. 

what about my experience as an analyst? In your opinion, will it contribute towards my working experience assessment? I'm getting worried.


----------



## jhoney98

I've got an invitation for 190 NSW just two hours ago.

Below are my details for your reference.

221111 Accountant (General)
DOE : 03/11/2017
Points: 75 without State Sponsorship. (English 20 points, Experience 10 points)

I will accept this invitation since 189 is currently very slow and cancel 189 EOI once I receive an approval from NSW.


----------



## liloreokid

ksyuen said:


> Hi, thank you for the input.
> 
> what about my experience as an analyst? In your opinion, will it contribute towards my working experience assessment? I'm getting worried.


Sorry, any input from me there would be pure conjecture on my part. 

Have you submitted your assessment yet?


----------



## xulf.ali

Hi Guys! 
Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW. 
I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW. 
Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
My points break down is as under: 
Age 25
Aus Education 20
Regional Education 5
English 20


----------



## xulf.ali

Hi Guys! 
Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW. 
I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW. 
Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
My points break down is as under: 
Age 25
Aus Education 20
Regional Education 5
English 20


----------



## xulf.ali

One more question if someone can help me please.
I worked as an Accountant in my country for seven years before finishing my Australian qualification (Masters in Accounting) and at that time my qualification was graduation in statistics. Can claim my work experience points?


----------



## blackrider89

xulf.ali said:


> One more question if someone can help me please.
> I worked as an Accountant in my country for seven years before finishing my Australian qualification (Masters in Accounting) and at that time my qualification was graduation in statistics. Can claim my work experience points?


Is your degree equivalent to a bachelor degree in Australia?


----------



## blackrider89

xulf.ali said:


> Hi Guys!
> Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW.
> I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW.
> Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
> My points break down is as under:
> Age 25
> Aus Education 20
> Regional Education 5
> English 20


Maybe 1 year?


----------



## Oneshift

shawnfj said:


> Awesome news Reishi, are you sticking to NSW or waiting for 189?


Thanks mate. Yes, will be withdrawing once I have confirmation from NSW. Paid fees for NSW. Again waiting


----------



## Oneshift

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Good on you, what?s your breakdown?


its in signatures bro.

Age:25 PTE:20 Qualification: 15 Exp.: 15
PTE-A (L87/R82/S90/W90): 28 Oct 2017
Skill Assessment: Docs. submitted to CPA Australia 11 Jan 2017 - Positive result: 27 Feb 2017 (took time as there was some discrepancy in result)

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 221111 - Accountant General DOE 28 Oct 2017 - 75 Points
Visa 190 ANZSCO Code: 221111 - Accountant General DOE 5 Nov 2017 NSW - 80 Points


----------



## Hema1234

Is it necessary to get the employment assessment done ( in my case CPA)? If not, how will the whole process get affected after getting it done?


----------



## Mir0

Hema1234 said:


> Is it necessary to get the employment assessment done ( in my case CPA)? If not, how will the whole process get affected after getting it done?




It acts as Just an additional support to your application. Not a must though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xulf.ali

blackrider89 said:


> Is your degree equivalent to a bachelor degree in Australia?


I have done masters in Accounting


----------



## david_lie

xulf.ali said:


> Hi Guys!
> Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW.
> I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW.
> Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
> My points break down is as under:
> Age 25
> Aus Education 20
> Regional Education 5
> English 20


Hi,

At the moment, the competition for accountants are tight such that they are only inviting at 75 points. If you have 70+5 points, the chances are quite slim in my opinion as there are many 70 pointers (DOE Nov 2016) that are yet to be invited.

NSW is currently inviting the 75+5 points (with work experiences). 

Best,

David


----------



## Oneshift

Hema1234 said:


> Is it necessary to get the employment assessment done ( in my case CPA)? If not, how will the whole process get affected after getting it done?


Just FYI....
Employment assessment is free - no additional cost charged by CPAA. 

It would help u in assessing your shortcomings - if any, at primary stage than at DIBP level.


----------



## Hema1234

reishigupta said:


> Just FYI....
> Employment assessment is free - no additional cost charged by CPAA.
> 
> It would help u in assessing your shortcomings - if any, at primary stage than at DIBP level.


Sure, will get it done....how long does it take? Any idea?


----------



## blackrider89

xulf.ali said:


> I have done masters in Accounting


I mean, your degree in India. Experience is counted if gained after you have completed a degree that is equivalent to an Australian Bachelor Degree.


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys a question. For pte , the practice tests and the test material is harder or easier than the actual test. I am actually looking at the practice tests and they look tough. I have ielts general and pte academic in december and january and am scared I wont get the desired result. The only other option for me would be to do Professional Year for skills assessment . 

Please give advice as I am really nervous.


----------



## st_141

ykhawaja said:


> Guys a question. For pte , the practice tests and the test material is harder or easier than the actual test. I am actually looking at the practice tests and they look tough. I have ielts general and pte academic in december and january and am scared I wont get the desired result. The only other option for me would be to do Professional Year for skills assessment .
> 
> Please give advice as I am really nervous.



PTE test materials are a bit tough compared to actual exam.

Bro don't have such a pessimist attitude towards life. If you don't believe in yourself than you will never get what you aim for. Its just a thought nothing personal. 

If an Average and non native English speaker like me can do it with faith, confidence and hardwork than anyone can crack PTE. Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## st_141

Congratulations people for receving pre-invite from NSW. This will definately clear back log for 189 whosoever looking to migrate to Sydney. Good Luck Guys.

Cheers.


----------



## sumitsagar

Pte mock tests are marked more strictly or they are bit hard.
There's normally difference of 10-15 points in writing, reading, listening. Speaking is normally the same.


ykhawaja said:


> Guys a question. For pte , the practice tests and the test material is harder or easier than the actual test. I am actually looking at the practice tests and they look tough. I have ielts general and pte academic in december and january and am scared I wont get the desired result. The only other option for me would be to do Professional Year for skills assessment .
> 
> Please give advice as I am really nervous.


----------



## ykhawaja

st_141 said:


> PTE test materials are a bit tough compared to actual exam.
> 
> Bro don't have such a pessimist attitude towards life. If you don't believe in yourself than you will never get what you aim for. Its just a thought nothing personal.
> 
> If an Average and non native English speaker like me can do it with faith, confidence and hardwork than anyone can crack PTE. Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks st_141 Sent you a private message,


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Pte mock tests are marked more strictly or they are bit hard.
> There's normally difference of 10-15 points in writing, reading, listening. Speaking is normally the same.


Thanks sumitsagar. Did you receive my message.


----------



## Oneshift

Hema1234 said:


> Sure, will get it done....how long does it take? Any idea?


Three Australian working days weeks. No less than that. Try sending a completed application with all documents (as much as you can collect and support) to keep the period short.


----------



## Oneshift

st_141 said:


> Congratulations people for receving pre-invite from NSW. This will definately clear back log for 189 whosoever looking to migrate to Sydney. Good Luck Guys.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Shekhar. Hope you are also moving ahead with lodge.


----------



## st_141

reishigupta said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations people for receving pre-invite from NSW. This will definately clear back log for 189 whosoever looking to migrate to Sydney. Good Luck Guys.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Shekhar. Hope you are also moving ahead with lodge.
Click to expand...

Ya I'm.


----------



## Hema1234

reishigupta said:


> Three Australian working days weeks. No less than that. Try sending a completed application with all documents (as much as you can collect and support) to keep the period short.


Will do that..thanks for the advice.


----------



## sumitsagar

Does anyone know upto what date has the NSW 190 queue moved for 75+5 with superior English and experience. Last invite I heard of had DOE of 3/11/17.


----------



## lingling

st_141 said:


> Congratulations people for receving pre-invite from NSW. This will definately clear back log for 189 whosoever looking to migrate to Sydney. Good Luck Guys.
> 
> Cheers.


The backlog will only clear if those that accept 190 removes/delete their 189 EOI immediately like u. Otherwise, there'll just be more wasted invited. 75 pointers don't move as fast as we want n 70 pointers are just queuing helplessly.

Those accepting 190, pls be considerate and take 1 extra step by deleting your 189.


----------



## lingling

sumitsagar said:


> Does anyone know upto what date has the NSW 190 queue moved for 75+5 with superior English and experience. Last invite I heard of had DOE of 3/11/17.


Few pages ago, someone with 5/11 got NSW invite.


----------



## sumitsagar

Cool thanks


----------



## deepalivg

*Acacia accountant webinar*

Has anyone attended Acacia accountants webinar on 16th November? I couldn't attend it as it was night time where I live.
Please share any important updates


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys quick question,

For the Graduate Visa 485, do they require only police certificate from Australia or from your own home country and other overseas countries. 

Secondly, do you need to purchase additional health insurance. for 485 visa.


----------



## Faraz365

lingling said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know upto what date has the NSW 190 queue moved for 75+5 with superior English and experience. Last invite I heard of had DOE of 3/11/17.
> 
> 
> 
> Few pages ago, someone with 5/11 got NSW invite.
Click to expand...

Hello,
Even i applied with 80 points for nsw on 21 oct but i wasnt invited.
Pte 20
Exp 10
D3gree 30
Age 15
189 75
Nsw 80
What can be the reason?


----------



## Oneshift

Faraz365 said:


> Hello,
> Even i applied with 80 points for nsw on 21 oct but i wasnt invited.
> Pte 20
> Exp 10
> D3gree 30
> Age 15
> 189 75
> Nsw 80
> What can be the reason?




if u r asking for accountant, experience may b the reason!
NSW give weightage to experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

Hello Expats.. I am about to send my documents for CPA assessment, just a small question regarding that. 
They have mentioned that documents needs to be sent through 2 attachments and the email size cannot be more than 40mb. So do they mean two emails with single attachment or both of them in one single email. Because if it is a single email then how can this be done as Gmail has the maximum size limit of 25mb. Kindly advise..


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> Hello Expats.. I am about to send my documents for CPA assessment, just a small question regarding that.
> They have mentioned that documents needs to be sent through 2 attachments and the email size cannot be more than 40mb. So do they mean two emails with single attachment or both of them in one single email. Because if it is a single email then how can this be done as Gmail has the maximum size limit of 25mb. Kindly advise..




Dear use softwares to compress the file size - below 25 mb if u want to send by gmail only. There are multiple available online.

Else, use outlook type of softwares to send big attachments.

I preferred first one for myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

reishigupta said:


> Dear use softwares to compress the file size - below 25 mb if u want to send by gmail only. There are multiple available online.
> 
> Else, use outlook type of softwares to send big attachments.
> 
> I preferred first one for myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the quick reply. Could you please suggest some examples you used and your reply means it has to be in one email, right?


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Could you please suggest some examples you used and your reply means it has to be in one email, right?




There is no restriction though. It is preferred to be in one.
You can write in first email that second attachment follows in second email.

Why I say so you may provide additional info even after sending the first email before finalising the assessment.

Just search on google compressing pdf file. I am not on PC as of now else would have given link as well.

In windows as well there is functionality - using photo editor u can compress.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

reishigupta said:


> There is no restriction though. It is preferred to be in one.
> You can write in first email that second attachment follows in second email.
> 
> Why I say so you may provide additional info even after sending the first email before finalising the assessment.
> 
> Just search on google compressing pdf file. I am not on PC as of now else would have given link as well.
> 
> In windows as well there is functionality - using photo editor u can compress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok.. shall i use Google Drive, that seems to be a good option.. i will also search for more..


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> ok.. shall i use Google Drive, that seems to be a good option.. i will also search for more..




No CPAA will not accept google drive links.

I have tried that and got reply to resend without using third party drives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

reishigupta said:


> No CPAA will not accept google drive links.
> 
> I have tried that and got reply to resend without using third party drives.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Dear just use any website to compress and u will b good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Faraz365 said:


> Hello,
> Even i applied with 80 points for nsw on 21 oct but i wasnt invited.
> Pte 20
> Exp 10
> D3gree 30
> Age 15
> 189 75
> Nsw 80
> What can be the reason?




What is your code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moony_2013

Hello, accountants, since everyone here submitted/submmiting EOI, I am just hoping may be I could enlist some help here.

I am received an invitation ( general accountant) on Nov 8 (75 points with eoi submited on 8 Sep), then I proceeded to fill in the application and attach documents. Should I certify my assessment result from CPA Australia and scan it to attach to the application? Or, will attaching the assessment pdf emailed from CPA Australia suffice? 

It seems awkward to certify electronic documents, particularly when the document (i.e. aseesment result) is secured.

Thank you in advance !


----------



## kinger

moony_2013 said:


> Hello, accountants, since everyone here submitted/submmiting EOI, I am just hoping may be I could enlist some help here.
> 
> I am received an invitation ( general accountant) on Nov 8 (75 points with eoi submited on 8 Sep), then I proceeded to fill in the application and attach
> documents. Should I certify my assessment result from CPA Australia and scan it to attach to the application? Or, will attaching the assessment pdf emailed from CPA Australia suffice?
> 
> It seems awkward to certify electronic documents, particularly when the document (i.e. aseesment result) is secured.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance !


No need of attestation.. attach pdf as it is. BTW you got nsw invite?


----------



## Mir0

moony_2013 said:


> Hello, accountants, since everyone here submitted/submmiting EOI, I am just hoping may be I could enlist some help here.
> 
> I am received an invitation ( general accountant) on Nov 8 (75 points with eoi submited on 8 Sep), then I proceeded to fill in the application and attach documents. Should I certify my assessment result from CPA Australia and scan it to attach to the application? Or, will attaching the assessment pdf emailed from CPA Australia suffice?
> 
> It seems awkward to certify electronic documents, particularly when the document (i.e. aseesment result) is secured.
> 
> Thank you in advance !




Just attach the pdf sent to you from CPA Australia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

i have a similar question, is it mandatory to certify documents, i read somewhere that colour scans are ok for visa application.


----------



## NAVK

Hi..For electronic docs follow this procedure..if you go to a JP, they will give you a stat dec for electronic copies. Mention your details and list the e-documents that you are declaring. There is a separate stat dec form for this purpose.. 

Sample wording..
(alternative to certifying these documents is for the person concerned to annex the ?copy? to a statutory declaration and attest in the declaration that ?The attached document (e.g. ANZ bank statement dated 13/04/2016) is a true copy of the document received by (e.g. electronic means or post)?.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Hi All,
Have been following this thread for long.. need a quick help all experienced people..
Im aspiring to apply for PR through Accountant profile and have experience of around 9 years..
Can someone please suggest me which asessing body to go with CPA/ CA or IPA ?? Since Im a BE grad and PGPM(Finance), which body would be lenient to get an assessment done ??
Appreciate your help...
Thanks in advance..


----------



## moony_2013

kinger said:


> No need of attestation.. attach pdf as it is. BTW you got nsw invite?


It’a 289. May I check if it’s based on your personal experience that attaching the pdf from CPAA with suffice? Thank you!


----------



## moony_2013

Mir0 said:


> Just attach the pdf sent to you from CPA Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Mir0, thanks for prompt reply! May I check if it’s based on your personal experience that attaching the pdf from CPAA with suffice? Thank you!


----------



## Mir0

moony_2013 said:


> Hi Mir0, thanks for prompt reply! May I check if it’s based on your personal experience that attaching the pdf from CPAA with suffice? Thank you!




Haven’t lodged my visa yet. Nevertheless, there is no point of certifying it. Any originals may be scanned without being certified.
Moreover, they will double check it with the assessment body for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moony_2013

NAVK said:


> Hi..For electronic docs follow this procedure..if you go to a JP, they will give you a stat dec for electronic copies. Mention your details and list the e-documents that you are declaring. There is a separate stat dec form for this purpose..
> 
> Sample wording..
> (alternative to certifying these documents is for the person concerned to annex the ?copy? to a statutory declaration and attest in the declaration that ?The attached document (e.g. ANZ bank statement dated 13/04/2016) is a true copy of the document received by (e.g. electronic means or post)?.


Hi Navk, thanks for prompt reply! Do I have to get one declaration for each document? Or I just list out all documents in one declaration? Thanks!


----------



## kinger

moony_2013 said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need of attestation.. attach pdf as it is. BTW you got nsw invite?
> 
> 
> 
> It?a 289. May I check if it?s based on your personal experience that attaching the pdf from CPAA with suffice? Thank you!
Click to expand...


Yes some of my friends personal exp.


----------



## moony_2013

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi All,
> Have been following this thread for long.. need a quick help all experienced people..
> Im aspiring to apply for PR through Accountant profile and have experience of around 9 years..
> Can someone please suggest me which asessing body to go with CPA/ CA or IPA ?? Since Im a BE grad and PGPM(Finance), which body would be lenient to get an assessment done ??
> Appreciate your help...
> Thanks in advance..


I went for CPAA, because it was the cheapest, and it has the best customer services. They always replied promptly when I emailed my enquiries.


----------



## Oneshift

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Hi All,
> Have been following this thread for long.. need a quick help all experienced people..
> Im aspiring to apply for PR through Accountant profile and have experience of around 9 years..
> Can someone please suggest me which asessing body to go with CPA/ CA or IPA ?? Since Im a BE grad and PGPM(Finance), which body would be lenient to get an assessment done ??
> Appreciate your help...
> Thanks in advance..


Abhishek - Any Assessing authority would first assess your academics. Since you are going for accountants assessment, you will have to show the relevant academics for same i.e. you have studied and qualified the required subjects. Below is the link to the subjects which CPAA looks in your submitted syllabus of academics.

https://pteasuccess.blogspot.com/2017/11/certified-practising-accountants.html

If you can show that you have studied and qualified the said subjects in any of your academic year(s), CPAA or any other assessing body will equate your academics with Australian bachelors degree and hence positive skill assessment else vice versa.

Now, only where you have positive skill assessment - they assess you in employment years.
If you have practised the accounting stream for the claimed number of years.
But if you don't have the positive skill assessment, CPAA will not proceed with employment assessment until you make the first positive.

You need to have a minimum of PTE score as well to have a positive assessment.


----------



## kinger

Hi friends,
I have a small question for your valuable advice.
Is english proficiency is required to be submitted for wife which is a secondary applicant. If yes, then what can be the alternative besides ielts/ pte score??


----------



## teengo13

kinger said:


> Hi friends,
> I have a small question for your valuable advice.
> Is english proficiency is required to be submitted for wife which is a secondary applicant. If yes, then what can be the alternative besides ielts/ pte score??


Yes-If You want to claim 5 points for partners skill, and I recommend PTE which is the easiest compared to the other English tests.


----------



## sumitsagar

If you are asking about adding partner as dependent. 4.5 or 5 overall in ielts/pte is required I think.


----------



## Oneshift

teengo13 said:


> Yes-If You want to claim 5 points for partners skill, and I recommend PTE which is the easiest compared to the other English tests.


And your wife would only need PTE 50 marks in each Speaking, reading, listening and writing.

Not even 65 which was required for you!


----------



## kinger

Thank you friends for your quick reply.

But i think i have not clarified my question fully. I am not claiming 5 points for my wife. Should i then be required english proficiency for my wife as a dependent candidate? Or should i need certificate from the college that her graduation is in english medium?


----------



## Oneshift

kinger said:


> Thank you friends for your quick reply.
> 
> But i think i have not clarified my question fully. I am not claiming 5 points for my wife. Should i then be required english proficiency for my wife as a dependent candidate? Or should i need certificate from the college that her graduation is in english medium?



Yes in that case only the certificate(s) claiming the study was in english.


----------



## kinger

reishigupta said:


> kinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you friends for your quick reply.
> 
> But i think i have not clarified my question fully. I am not claiming 5 points for my wife. Should i then be required english proficiency for my wife as a dependent candidate? Or should i need certificate from the college that her graduation is in english medium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes in that case only the certificate(s) claiming the study was in english.
Click to expand...

Thanks dear.


----------



## NAVK

moony_2013 said:


> NAVK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi..For electronic docs follow this procedure..if you go to a JP, they will give you a stat dec for electronic copies. Mention your details and list the e-documents that you are declaring. There is a separate stat dec form for this purpose..
> 
> Sample wording..
> (alternative to certifying these documents is for the person concerned to annex the ?copy? to a statutory declaration and attest in the declaration that ?The attached document (e.g. ANZ bank statement dated 13/04/2016) is a true copy of the document received by (e.g. electronic means or post)?.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Navk, thanks for prompt reply! Do I have to get one declaration for each document? Or I just list out all documents in one declaration? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Just list out all docs in one stat dec


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like Naati is starting new Credentialed Community Language test from March 2018.

The sole purpose of the test will be to award 5 points for migration purposes. The individuals passing this exam won't even be allowed to work in the profession of interpreter.

Looks like Naati is also jumping onto the gravy train. They have found a way to test overseas students on their mother tongue and make money in the process. 

I am not sure if this test will have social/cultural and ethics based questions as this test is solely for migration points. Another question is if currently accredited translators and interpreters will continue to be eligible for 5 points or everyone have to now sit the new test.

The test is starting In March 2018 and some institutes have already started the classes to prepare for this test. The test fee will be $800.

This will increase the cutoffs even more.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like Naati is starting new Credentialed Community Language test from March 2018.
> 
> The sole purpose of the test will be to award 5 points for migration purposes. The individuals passing this exam won't even be allowed to work in the profession of interpreter.
> 
> Looks like Naati is also jumping onto the gravy train. They have found a way to test overseas students on their mother tongue and make money in the process.
> 
> I am not sure if this test will have social/cultural and ethics based questions as this test is solely for migration points. Another question is if currently accredited translators and interpreters will continue to be eligible for 5 points or everyone have to now sit the new test.
> 
> The test is starting In March 2018 and some institutes have already started the classes to prepare for this test. The test fee will be $800.
> 
> This will increase the cutoffs even more.


Migration agents are the key factors behind this scam and most of them are keep pushing their clients for more and more points so every single 5 point deal will have a decent share for these migration agents, from Py to naati migration are getting flithy rich in Australia.


----------



## plagenor

Rab nawaz said:


> Migration agents are the key factors behind this scam and most of them are keep pushing their clients for more and more points so every single 5 point deal will have a decent share for these migration agents, from Py to naati migration are getting flithy rich in Australia.


And dibp seems to enjoy this scam
How pathetic and money looting process for innocent who are living away from their loved ones shame shame


----------



## xulf.ali

just as I was thinking.


----------



## sumitsagar

This is totally ridiculous, awarding points for accredited translators and interpreters is one thing because it's an extra skill that prospective migrants can use to gain employment and i don't have any issues with that. But this new test is nothing more than a moneymaking scam because you are not allowed to practice in the field by passing this test. So does that mean they just giving extra points to people that can converse efficiently in a second language. Dibp isn't making any sense. In case I am missing something and how these points make any sense. Someone please enlighten me.


----------



## plagenor

sumitsagar said:


> This is totally ridiculous, awarding points for accredited translators and interpreters is one thing because it's an extra skill that prospective migrants can use to gain employment and i don't have any issues with that. But this new test is nothing more than a moneymaking scam because you are not allowed to practice in the field by passing this test. So does that mean they just giving extra points to people that can converse efficiently in a second language. Dibp isn't making any sense. In case I am missing something and how these points make any sense. Someone please enlighten me.


How do u know naati guys must have paid something to dibp
Otherwise no one gives a rats ass abt naati
Everything google translate can do
If somebody want tk become interpretor he she can do if they have passion
Not link shoving naati in people throat..
Its billion doller scam


----------



## mirand

Can auditor get NSW 190 invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Just spoke to SA regional body and would you believe they are asking for 85 points in those areas where if something happen in night you will be looking for air ambulance and if someone have 75 points why he is suppose to move in those areas so he can claim 75+10. The entire system is based on fraud, misleading, and gambling.


----------



## Hema1234

Incase of NSW nomination, the state verifies the documents after we reply to the PRE-INVITE....so how differently do they verify all the docs the second time after the INVITE when we upload the docs again? I just want to know the difference....if the docs are approved by state after the PRE- INVITE, any chance they may disapprove the docs after the INVITE?if yes, then under what circumstances?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hey guys,
Any guess for 2211(general accountant) DOE 29/10/17 at 75 points?
I must need to apply visa before end of calendar year.
Regards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hey guys,
> Any guess for 2211(general accountant) DOE 29/10/17 at 75 points?
> I must need to apply visa before end of calendar year.
> Regards
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait for 22nd Nov invite. Not much point in guessing. I have been waiting for almost 2 months now.


----------



## Oneshift

Hema1234 said:


> Incase of NSW nomination, the state verifies the documents after we reply to the PRE-INVITE....so how differently do they verify all the docs the second time after the INVITE when we upload the docs again? I just want to know the difference....if the docs are approved by state after the PRE- INVITE, any chance they may disapprove the docs after the INVITE?if yes, then under what circumstances?


I assume, its verification from NSW - if the claims made in EOI are correct.

Then as every caveat says, DIBP's decision is final - hence DIBP verifies everything from scratch irrespective of which body(s) have verified already.

In all, each body is doing its job - its intended to. No one is relying on anyone else. That's good isn't it?


----------



## Hema1234

reishigupta said:


> I assume, its verification from NSW - if the claims made in EOI are correct.
> 
> Then as every caveat says, DIBP's decision is final - hence DIBP verifies everything from scratch irrespective of which body(s) have verified already.
> 
> In all, each body is doing its job - its intended to. No one is relying on anyone else. That's good isn't it?


Sure... Just that if DIBP finds something objectionable then the entire fee will go down the drain.....ideally the initial verification by the state should decide the fate of an application .......before the whole fee is paid...


----------



## FrozeN666

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like Naati is starting new Credentialed Community Language test from March 2018.
> 
> The sole purpose of the test will be to award 5 points for migration purposes. The individuals passing this exam won't even be allowed to work in the profession of interpreter.
> 
> Looks like Naati is also jumping onto the gravy train. They have found a way to test overseas students on their mother tongue and make money in the process.
> 
> I am not sure if this test will have social/cultural and ethics based questions as this test is solely for migration points. Another question is if currently accredited translators and interpreters will continue to be eligible for 5 points or everyone have to now sit the new test.
> 
> The test is starting In March 2018 and some institutes have already started the classes to prepare for this test. The test fee will be $800.
> 
> This will increase the cutoffs even more.


This is how this country operates, with monopolies and scam!
4 Banks, 3 retailers, 1 government.

Just check on all australian forums, people are question what on earth is Australia producing at the moment. NOTHING!

If you have a look under the sector services is all this migration crap.
Degree 60k, Visa and agent costs 10-20k, PY 7k, PTE 2-3k, NAATI 1-2k (10% pass rate).

What are they doing now? English test for citizenship? When is this form filling and paying fees lifestyle is gonna stop. I reckon another test and degree when you apply for citizenship should be implemented, because we are not educated.

In conclusion modern slavery, we work for $0 because they take away everything from us and give you piece of paper with the title certificate.


----------



## Abercrombie

Why do you want to migrate to such country then?



FrozeN666 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Naati is starting new Credentialed Community Language test from March 2018.
> 
> The sole purpose of the test will be to award 5 points for migration purposes. The individuals passing this exam won't even be allowed to work in the profession of interpreter.
> 
> Looks like Naati is also jumping onto the gravy train. They have found a way to test overseas students on their mother tongue and make money in the process.
> 
> I am not sure if this test will have social/cultural and ethics based questions as this test is solely for migration points. Another question is if currently accredited translators and interpreters will continue to be eligible for 5 points or everyone have to now sit the new test.
> 
> The test is starting In March 2018 and some institutes have already started the classes to prepare for this test. The test fee will be $800.
> 
> This will increase the cutoffs even more.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how this country operates, with monopolies and scam!
> 4 Banks, 3 retailers, 1 government.
> 
> Just check on all australian forums, people are question what on earth is Australia producing at the moment. NOTHING!
> 
> If you have a look under the sector services is all this migration crap.
> Degree 60k, Visa and agent costs 10-20k, PY 7k, PTE 2-3k, NAATI 1-2k (10% pass rate).
> 
> What are they doing now? English test for citizenship? When is this form filling and paying fees lifestyle is gonna stop. I reckon another test and degree when you apply for citizenship should be implemented, because we are not educated.
> 
> In conclusion modern slavery, we work for $0 because they take away everything from us and give you piece of paper with the title certificate.
Click to expand...


----------



## FrozeN666

Abercrombie said:


> Why do you want to migrate to such country then?


How did you make your decision for migration?
Australia is advertised everywhere how beautiful and prosperous country it is, but once you come here you realize a lot of things.

I did PY and got my 5 points. All we did every day was watching videos on youtube. Do you think that is value for money and it's morally right?


----------



## Abercrombie

I made a decision after being associated with an Australian Bank for 5.5 years and working in Australia for 1 year on a 457 Visa.

If your decision was totaly based on advertisements about its natural beauty rather than on your independant research about employment opportunties and future prospects then there is a flaw in your thought process. Just because you are not getting the PR you are now reducing yourself to find flaws in the country you are trying really hard to get in.This is not fair.

The game is simple. There are too many accountants and the seats are limited so cut-off has to be high. Australia's GDP will be least impacted even if there are 100 people taking PY with the hope of increasing their points. So dont just find negative everywhere. There is no noise as such in other skills but only with accountants and main reason is too many people applying for this.
I'd suggest to calm down and wait. If you are scoring 75 then you'll get it sooner or later.



FrozeN666 said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to migrate to such country then?
> 
> 
> 
> How did you make your decision for migration?
> Australia is advertised everywhere how beautiful and prosperous country it is, but once you come here you realize a lot of things.
> 
> I did PY and got my 5 points. All we did every day was watching videos on youtube. Do you think that is value for money and it's morally right?
Click to expand...


----------



## FrozeN666

Abercrombie said:


> I made a decision after being associated with an Australian Bank for 5.5 years and working in Australia for 1 year on a 457 Visa.
> 
> If your decision was totaly based on advertisements about its natural beauty rather than on your independant research about employment opportunties and future prospects then there is a flaw in your thought process. Just because you are not getting the PR you are now reducing yourself to find flaws in the country you are trying really hard to get in.This is not fair.
> 
> The game is simple. There are too many accountants and the seats are limited so cut-off has to be high. Australia's GDP will be least impacted even if there are 100 people taking PY with the hope of increasing their points. So dont just find negative everywhere. There is no noise as such in other skills but only with accountants and main reason is too many people applying for this.
> I'd suggest to calm down and wait. If you are scoring 75 then you'll get it sooner or later.


FYI, I already have invitation for 189, i am just stating the facts. You've lost touch with reality, LOL! People like you who got PR without spending time and money on australian education are usually the ones posting things like that.
Doors are closed from March 2018 for international students for 457 regardless of their occupation.

Very soon offshore applicants will be replaced with onshore graduates who gain 5 points for study here, PY & NAATI. Good luck with claiming 15 years worth of work experience, the Age points will cut them off from the system. So i won't see ironic posts anymore saying to people that reaching 80 points is easy.

I have friends who have spent so much time and money, have risked everything to come here and now they have to go back.

Independent research? Population growth is masking australian economic growth, i would really suggest for you to do your reasearch on how this country actually makes money. lolz


----------



## Abercrombie

Congrats on the invitation but did any of the universities promised you a PR before admission. Everyone who enrolled or still enrolling is doing it based on an assumption that status quo wouldn't change or wouldn't go out of hand. A country will absorb migrants as long as it needs it and can stop anytime (like UK). Dont take it as their obligation and they are right in every aspect.

And anyways are you declining the invite as the country is not what you thought of earlier? Frauds, monopoly etc?



FrozeN666 said:


> Abercrombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a decision after being associated with an Australian Bank for 5.5 years and working in Australia for 1 year on a 457 Visa.
> 
> If your decision was totaly based on advertisements about its natural beauty rather than on your independant research about employment opportunties and future prospects then there is a flaw in your thought process. Just because you are not getting the PR you are now reducing yourself to find flaws in the country you are trying really hard to get in.This is not fair.
> 
> The game is simple. There are too many accountants and the seats are limited so cut-off has to be high. Australia's GDP will be least impacted even if there are 100 people taking PY with the hope of increasing their points. So dont just find negative everywhere. There is no noise as such in other skills but only with accountants and main reason is too many people applying for this.
> I'd suggest to calm down and wait. If you are scoring 75 then you'll get it sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I already have invitation for 189, i am just stating the facts. You've lost touch with reality, LOL! People like you who got PR without spending time and money on australian education are usually the ones posting things like that.
> Doors are closed from March 2018 for international students for 457 regardless of their occupation.
> 
> Very soon offshore applicants will be replaced with onshore graduates who gain 5 points for study here, PY & NAATI. Good luck with claiming 15 years worth of work experience, the Age points will cut them off from the system. So i won't see ironic posts anymore saying to people that reaching 80 points is easy.
> 
> I have friends who have spent so much time and money, have risked everything to come here and now they have to go back.
> 
> Independent research? Population growth is masking australian economic growth, i would really suggest for you to do your reasearch on how this country actually makes money. lolz
Click to expand...


----------



## shawnfj

Fingers crossed for the 22nd round, hopefully there is a considerable jump in the DOE's. In all honesty, don't think we will even get the full 239 invites, leaving aside the backlog of waste invites from the September round. The 700 invite per round in November doesn't help much with things but I hope December picks up.


----------



## FrozeN666

Abercrombie said:


> Congrats on the invitation but did any of the universities promised you a PR before admission. Everyone who enrolled or still enrolling is doing it based on an assumption that status quo wouldn't change or wouldn't go out of hand. A country will absorb migrants as long as it needs it and can stop anytime (like UK). Dont take it as their obligation and they are right in every aspect.
> 
> And anyways are you declining the invite as the country is not what you thought of earlier? Frauds, monopoly etc?


No my friend, but along the years i realized they are not actually doing what they are promoting. As Malcom Turnbull says we want to attract the best and the brightest, but that's not actually happening.

I work as an accountant in a big company.
Please tell me how can a person with 1-2 years australian experience can be worth the same as a person doing PY and basically knows nothing about the industry? It doesn't make sense.

Now if NAATI creates similar course, that will replace the people with 2-4 years experience, i mean it's ridiculous. Or people with overseas experience like you, not sure how many years they need for 10 points.

The system is like a ponzi scheme. Also there is a reason why the standard of living actually declines, as i mentioned there is no inovation and competition. My grandfather bought a house in Sydney and paid it off in 3 years, long time ago and now that's only a miracle.

Australia is still okay place to live, but the living standard is actually decreasing because of schemes like these.


----------



## plagenor

Migration agents are culprit for high cut off


----------



## jjeon

Good luck everyone for tonight's invitation round!!!


----------



## Faraz365

Hi guys,

Any 75 pointers who has applied in october please for 189?


----------



## Nusrat Fateh

*189 - Accounting*

EOI submitted on 18/09/2017. 

Points - 75


----------



## Nusrat Fateh

*189 - Accounting*

EOI submitted on 18 Oct 2017. 189 Accounting 75 Points

Still waiting...


----------



## blackrider89

plagenor said:


> Migration agents are culprit for high cut off


Oh well, please elaborate?


----------



## plagenor

blackrider89 said:


> Oh well, please elaborate?


They are pushing clients to get naati and 79 each look jow many classes for pte to get 79
Let me. Tell. U pte never checks english
What it checks how u can fool a. I


----------



## xulf.ali

Will NAATI test be conducted overall the world or just Australia?


----------



## mirand

Anyone got invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031

Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited


----------



## lingling

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited


Congrats. What about 75 pointers? Anyone got it?


----------



## Faraz365

lingling said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. What about 75 pointers? Anyone got it?
Click to expand...

27 sep 75 points invited


----------



## Rab nawaz

2 months backlog Refreshed. The game will be continued ......


----------



## kinger

I hv heard from someone 28 sep invited 75pts


----------



## Jonsnow1987

3 oct received invitation 75 pts


----------



## mirand

Jonsnow1987 said:


> 3 oct received invitation 75 pts








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

I don't understand, they say they want people to migrate to low level population areas or regional areas so those areas boom and get populated affecting the economy in a positive way but then why are they not issuing grants with conditions of 3+ years or 4+ years or even first 5 years initial stay in a particular area.


----------



## karizma360

Today i got to know from an agent that 489 relative sponsorship is only for on-shore applicants and not for off-shore applicants. Is this true? 

She also told me to apply for Tasmania State although i said i haven't graduated from Tasmania.


----------



## lingling

Jonsnow1987 said:


> 3 oct received invitation 75 pts


Congrats. Looks like the movement is almost 3 weeks this round.


----------



## Rab nawaz

kirk1031 said:


> Accountant Nov 13 80 points invited


8 days backlog for 80 points what a joke even a fake drama will be realistic than pokerSelect .........


----------



## Faraz365

lingling said:


> Jonsnow1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 oct received invitation 75 pts
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Looks like the movement is almost 3 weeks this round.
Click to expand...

Hi lingling,
Your doe please and points?
Anybody else who has submitted in oct and awaiting?


----------



## lingling

Faraz365 said:


> Hi lingling,
> Your doe please and points?
> Anybody else who has submitted in oct and awaiting?


Waited since 26th Sept with 75 points. Finally got it today.


----------



## Jonsnow1987

Congratulations everyone who got invitation!!!


----------



## mudradi19

Congrats to everyone who got invited. Does this mean people with 70 people can have some hopes on atleast an invite from NSW?


----------



## kinger

Dear all sincere advice is required.
1) If spouse is expecting a baby in a month or so, then the visa fees is to be paid for primary applicant and as well as spouse also?
2) Side by side for medical purpose dibp should be informed about the pregnancy of the mother because medical cannot be done till the baby arrives in this world.
3) Can the main applicant submit his medical and the spouse and baby's medical afterwards.
4) How the baby visa fees can be paid afterwards.
Please advice.


----------



## shawnfj

Congratulations to everyone that got invited in this round. 

Hopefully, I can be too, in the next round 

Cheers


----------



## Nusrat Fateh

*189 - Accounting*

Hi

Anyone got any idea why haven't I received an invitation? Accounting - 189 

EOI submitted on 18th Sep on 65 points.
EOI updated on the 13th Oct with 75 points. 

Still waiting....


----------



## doing333

75 point doe 7.10 still waiting here


----------



## sumitsagar

One of my contacts received invite with 75 points D.O.E 03/10/2017.

Looks like cutoff is around 3rd Oct.


----------



## sumitsagar

Offshore applicants can apply for 489.
But relative sponsored 489 visa isn't an option in pro rata occupations. 
Check Migration Tasmania website to check eligibility criteria. 



karizma360 said:


> Today i got to know from an agent that 489 relative sponsorship is only for on-shore applicants and not for off-shore applicants. Is this true?
> 
> She also told me to apply for Tasmania State although i said i haven't graduated from Tasmania.


----------



## Hopeisalive

My EOI updated on 26 October with 75 points, fingers crossed. Expecting in next round


----------



## Hopeisalive

You have to understand at the end of the day,it's their country and they can make any policy they want without your input.


----------



## shakaybj

sure you will mate， luckily next round, no later than the last round this year..


----------



## shakaybj

Hopeisalive said:


> My EOI updated on 26 October with 75 points, fingers crossed. Expecting in next round



sure you will mate， luckily next round, no later than the last round this year..


----------



## blackrider89

mudradi19 said:


> Congrats to everyone who got invited. Does this mean people with 70 people can have some hopes on atleast an invite from NSW?


Not really.


----------



## sumitsagar

There's still 7 weeks backlog for 75 pointers.
So given the best case scenario if we have 21 days movement every round. 
It will still take 7 rounds to clear the backlog and 189 cutoff won't go down to 70 anytime soon.
Also many people with their 485 visas running out, eoi's nearing expiry date are happily taking NSW 190 at 75 points so they don't have to take chances with student visas or going offshore. 
I really think that the big movement we have seen this round is because NSW invited all 75 pointers with superior English and experience till 5/10/2017.
I do think that people without experience but 75 pts and superior english will start getting invites from NSW soon.


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> There's still 7 weeks backlog for 75 pointers.
> So given the best case scenario if we have 21 days movement every round.
> It will still take 7 rounds to clear the backlog and 189 cutoff won't go down to 70 anytime soon.
> Also many people with their 485 visas running out, eoi's nearing expiry date are happily taking NSW 190 at 75 points so they don't have to take chances with student visas or going offshore.
> I really think that the big movement we have seen this round is because NSW invited all 75 pointers with superior English and experience till 5/10/2017.
> I do think that people without experience but 75 pts and superior english will start getting invites from NSW soon.




Strongly agree. If DIBP wouldn’t waste 2 rounds due to some frustrated loosers then 75 backlog would be almost finished till now. As before this fake invitations drama, things were going pretty smooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudradi19

Hi All,

Could I claim extra 5 points if I have an Australian CPA? As its an Australian qualification. I am a member of CIMA and in one of the international briefs which I was going through they had mentioned that I might be eligible for additional points. 

Regards,
Srikanth


----------



## woolee517

handyjohn said:


> Strongly agree. If DIBP wouldn’t waste 2 rounds due to some frustrated loosers then 75 backlog would be almost finished till now. As before this fake invitations drama, things were going pretty smooth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's so true. Before the fake invitation incidents happened, I thought 70 pointers lodged their EOI back in Oct and Nov, 2016 was able to get an invoice around this time. The selfish people ruined many people's lives and hopes living in Australia. Great job!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> Strongly agree. If DIBP wouldn’t waste 2 rounds due to some frustrated loosers then 75 backlog would be almost finished till now. As before this fake invitations drama, things were going pretty smooth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way they did it on purpose and have a look in november 2016 exactly same thing happened but the same backlog was refreshed in december holidays and when they did start after NY the game was completely insane and the backlog was even bigger than before.


----------



## blackrider89

mudradi19 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could I claim extra 5 points if I have an Australian CPA? As its an Australian qualification. I am a member of CIMA and in one of the international briefs which I was going through they had mentioned that I might be eligible for additional points.
> 
> Regards,
> Srikanth


No you can't. You haven't studied a Cricos course here physically for 2 academic years.


----------



## Mir0

Invited, 75 Points, 15 Sep. 

I have withdrawn my 190 NSW EOI, as well as my SA 190 Finance Manager application "I have already paid the fees" but no decision as of yet.

All the best for the rest of you guys.


----------



## Mir0

Mir0 said:


> Invited, 75 Points, 15 Sep.
> 
> I have withdrawn my 190 NSW EOI, as well as my SA 190 Finance Manager application "I have already paid the fees" but no decision as of yet.
> 
> All the best for the rest of you guys.


I have also sent an email to SA Immigration to stop process my application further and they confirmed doing the same. Maybe one genuine candidate would be able to grasp this ITA.

Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Good call mate


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi guys, good to see most are supporting each other. We should ensure that we keep on doing this and the rest leave on God. 

I have seen some forum members very disappointed with the invitation process/immigration affairs, but I want to say them that don't worry even if anyone of you don't get invitation bcoz Australia is not the last country of this planet. Try your luck somewhere else. And just remember that if you spent 30 years of your life in home country then I'm sure it's also easier to spend the last 20 productive. Feel lucky as you all will have support of your families throughout. Don't be disheartened, and feel positive. Good luck to all . Thabks


----------



## doing333

Does anyone knows when the next round is scheduled?


----------



## Sushev

*Out of topic query*

Will there be any problems in Australian immigration if i return back to Australia with just 3 weeks visa left of my current 485(graduate) visa? Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sushev said:


> Will there be any problems in Australian immigration if i return back to Australia with just 3 weeks visa left of my current 485(graduate) visa? Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.
> Thanks


No problem at all in fact they will love to offer you another study visa which is the main business in Australia.


----------



## plagenor

Rab nawaz said:


> No problem at all in fact they will love to offer you another study visa which is the main business in Australia.


Here are real evils in order
Dibp specially after eoi system 
Agents
Fake colleges
Ielts
Pte
Ielts and pte coaching
Naati
Naati. Coaching
457 exploitation
20 hour work limit


----------



## Hopeisalive

Evils?? Mate you need to consider other options if you know it's scam. Don't blame other country, blame your country first which is forcing you apply for immigration in another country.

QUOTE=plagenor;13640618]


Rab nawaz said:


> No problem at all in fact they will love to offer you another study visa which is the main business in Australia.


Here are real evils in order
Dibp specially after eoi system 
Agents
Fake colleges
Ielts
Pte
Ielts and pte coaching
Naati
Naati. Coaching
457 exploitation
20 hour work limit[/QUOTE


----------



## Hopeisalive

As long as your visa is valid, there won't be an issue. However, they might ask you some questions

QUOTE=Sushev;13640474]Will there be any problems in Australian immigration if i return back to Australia with just 3 weeks visa left of my current 485(graduate) visa? Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## kinger

Hi,
What does certified copy of the documents means which are mention while uploading the documents for visa.

Is only colour scan documents will be sufficient??


----------



## nav223392

*eoi submitted accountants*

hi friends can you plz help me DOS 25/09/17 75 points didnt received invitation
any possible reason


----------



## Jonsnow1987

nav223392 said:


> hi friends can you plz help me DOS 25/09/17 75 points didnt received invitation
> any possible reason


Which subclass?


----------



## xulf.ali

Dear Forum members, 
I know we all have been waiting eagerly for the invitations as most of us have worked hard for it. It has been frustrating the way situation has become for 70 pointers, I wanna ask a simple question please answer regardless of any sarcasm or outta frustration. 
Are there any chances for 70 pointers to be invited?
If yes then how long i is gonna take? 
If not this year then will there be any chance at the start of next year?
Waiting for your reply, thanks.


----------



## plagenor

xulf.ali said:


> Dear Forum members,
> I know we all have been waiting eagerly for the invitations as most of us have worked hard for it. It has been frustrating the way situation has become for 70 pointers, I wanna ask a simple question please answer regardless of any sarcasm or outta frustration.
> Are there any chances for 70 pointers to be invited?
> If yes then how long i is gonna take?
> If not this year then will there be any chance at the start of next year?
> Waiting for your reply, thanks.


Which course


----------



## nav223392

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Which subclass?


subclass 189


----------



## xulf.ali

plagenor said:


> Which course


Accountant


----------



## nav223392

Jonsnow1987 said:


> Which subclass?


subclass 189


----------



## BeefalaRus

DOE 29 oct 2017, 189 : 75 190: 80 (NSW)
Received pre-invite from NSW on 3rd nov 2017;
Invite in another 4-5 days.
Still no 189 invitation but I will not wait for it and will give up the spot to someone else.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## xulf.ali

BeefalaRus said:


> DOE 29 oct 2017, 189 : 75 190: 80 (NSW)
> Received pre-invite from NSW on 3rd nov 2017;
> Invite in another 4-5 days.
> Still no 189 invitation but I will not wait for it and will give up the spot to someone else.
> Good luck everyone.


Congr8s mate!!!
Thx for your kind move.


----------



## shawnfj

BeefalaRus said:


> DOE 29 oct 2017, 189 : 75 190: 80 (NSW)
> Received pre-invite from NSW on 3rd nov 2017;
> Invite in another 4-5 days.
> Still no 189 invitation but I will not wait for it and will give up the spot to someone else.
> Good luck everyone.


Thanks mate, we need more generous people like you! 

Cheers


----------



## Sushev

nav223392 said:


> hi friends can you plz help me DOS 25/09/17 75 points didnt received invitation
> any possible reason


Thats weird. Did you submit your eoi by yourself or through agent?


----------



## nav223392

I applied through agent . when I saw post someone DOS 3 oct 2017 got invitation I was bit worried so if anyone have any suggestion plz help me out I spoke to my agent she advice me to wait till next year is thr any other way I can send email or contact relevant authority for more information thanks for help
D.O.S 26/9/17 with 75 points superior English 
no experience


----------



## Mir0

nav223392 said:


> I applied through agent . when I saw post someone DOS 3 oct 2017 got invitation I was bit worried so if anyone have any suggestion plz help me out I spoke to my agent she advice me to wait till next year is thr any other way I can send email or contact relevant authority for more information thanks for help
> 
> D.O.S 26/9/17 with 75 points superior English
> 
> no experience




No way, you should have been invited. Ask her to send u a snap of the EOI or the credentials preferably.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu2

Hi guys.. i have a quick question.. I have received an invite for 189.. The name of my company has very recently changed from abc to xyz. In my application it states abc.

Not sure how to proceed with this.. I have the certificate of name change from the license issuing authorities.. any advice. Thanks...


----------



## nav223392

I know that's why I am worried I spoke to her but she said nothing yet is thr other way I can find out what happened like call immigration or ????


----------



## Mir0

nav223392 said:


> I know that's why I am worried I spoke to her but she said nothing yet is thr other way I can find out what happened like call immigration or ????




No, I’m afraid. Submit ur EOi by your own now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nav223392

Mir0 said:


> No way, you should have been invited. Ask her to send u a snap of the EOI or the credentials preferably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that's why I am worried I spoke to her but she said nothing yet is thr other way I can find out what happened like call immigration or ????


----------



## Sushev

nav223392 said:


> I know that's why I am worried I spoke to her but she said nothing yet is thr other way I can find out what happened like call immigration or ????


Didn't you ask your agent to send you the snap of your submitted EOI?


----------



## xulf.ali

so no one is here to answer ?


----------



## sumitsagar

Invite in Accounting at 70 is gonna take a miracle honestly.


xulf.ali said:


> so no one is here to answer ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> Invite in Accounting at 70 is gonna take a miracle honestly.


Unfortunately 50,55,60,65,70 = Same


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Unfortunately 50,55,60,65,70 = Same


You can not qualify for a 189 visa with less than 60 points. Seriously


----------



## xulf.ali

ykhawaja said:


> You can not qualify for a 189 visa with less than 60 points. Seriously


We are talking about Accountants only.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> You can not qualify for a 189 visa with less than 60 points. Seriously


No bro with the following points you did qualify for another study visa.☺


----------



## sanjayguha

quick question guys, I just moved houses, should i update my EOI if yes will I lose my EOI submission date?


----------



## sumitsagar

They don't ask for your address anywhere during eoi process. Once you get to visa lodgement, use your current address. 
Also eoi changes unrelated to points breakdown wont change your date of effect. 


sanjayguha said:


> quick question guys, I just moved houses, should i update my EOI if yes will I lose my EOI submission date?


----------



## bergkamp17

plagenor said:


> How do u know naati guys must have paid something to dibp
> Otherwise no one gives a rats ass abt naati
> Everything google translate can do
> If somebody want tk become interpretor he she can do if they have passion
> Not link shoving naati in people throat..
> Its billion doller scam


I believe that obtaining work experience/australian education plus superior english is more than good enough to qualify for PR. Why the hell should I study to be an interpretor when I want to be an accountant in the first place? Everyone should just boycott this corrupted organisation. I heard the pass rate is like 15%? Seems like they are earning big bucks failing people.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Ban? Why? I think if you are lagging behind in points, you will be the first one to pass this exam. 

So stop giving wrong suggestions to people.



UOTE=bergkamp17;13658185]


plagenor said:


> How do u know naati guys must have paid something to dibp
> Otherwise no one gives a rats ass abt naati
> Everything google translate can do
> If somebody want tk become interpretor he she can do if they have passion
> Not link shoving naati in people throat..
> Its billion doller scam


I believe that obtaining work experience/australian education plus superior english is more than good enough to qualify for PR. Why the hell should I study to be an interpretor when I want to be an accountant in the first place? Everyone should just boycott this corrupted organisation. I heard the pass rate is like 15%? Seems like they are earning big bucks failing people.[/QUOTE]


----------



## xulf.ali

Hopeisalive said:


> Ban? Why? I think if you are lagging behind in points, you will be the first one to pass this exam.
> 
> So stop giving wrong suggestions to people.
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=bergkamp17;13658185]
> 
> I believe that obtaining work experience/australian education plus superior english is more than good enough to qualify for PR. Why the hell should I study to be an interpretor when I want to be an accountant in the first place? Everyone should just boycott this corrupted organisation. I heard the pass rate is like 15%? Seems like they are earning big bucks failing people.


[/QUOTE]
Urdu being our national language, having double masters from Australian Universities and having superior English I was more than sure that I have done very well in NAATI but they failed me I so anted to recheck my paper or sue them but i could not do anything


----------



## plagenor

Hopeisalive said:


> Ban? Why? I think if you are lagging behind in points, you will be the first one to pass this exam.
> 
> So stop giving wrong suggestions to people.
> 
> 
> 
> UOTE=bergkamp17;13658185]
> 
> I believe that obtaining work experience/australian education plus superior english is more than good enough to qualify for PR. Why the hell should I study to be an interpretor when I want to be an accountant in the first place? Everyone should just boycott this corrupted organisation. I heard the pass rate is like 15%? Seems like they are earning big bucks failing people.


[/QUOTE]
The day all indian united against pte ielts and naati scams that day pr will be scam free


----------



## Rab nawaz

The day all indian united against pte ielts and naati scams that day pr will be scam free[/QUOTE]

International students should realize this isnt about point based migration but this is a game to cashout candidates stupidity so finally they can convince you to chase more and more points and those poker machines will keep winning.


----------



## bergkamp17

Urdu being our national language, having double masters from Australian Universities and having superior English I was more than sure that I have done very well in NAATI but they failed me I so anted to recheck my paper or sue them but i could not do anything [/QUOTE]

Boycott such corrupted organisations. NAATI does not help in your career and is only there to exploit migrants by treating them as cashcows. They must be envious of how much profits IELTS and PTE are making so they want to earn big bucks from foolish intl students as well


----------



## SSSShhhh

Hi everyone 
Just quick query regarding state nomination.
I applied 189 (70) points and 190(75) points in Jan 2017. But as cutoff points are 75, didn’t get any invitation yet. I have given NAATI exam and hopefully will get result by next week. What are the chances of getting state nomination at 75 (and how long it will take) if I update points on 1st December.
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Was it for Urdu naati? If yes, then I may request some practice material from you. 

Regarding Ur question about 75 points, if you have 75 for 189, it's taking 2 months for invitations for accountant, which means 4 rounds.
Thanks


QUOTE=Harryz;13660985]Hi everyone 
Just quick query regarding state nomination.
I applied 189 (70) points and 190(75) points in Jan 2017. But as cutoff points are 75, didn’t get any invitation yet. I have given NAATI exam and hopefully will get result by next week. What are the chances of getting state nomination at 75 (and how long it will take) if I update points on 1st December.
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## plagenor

Rab nawaz said:


> The day all indian united against pte ielts and naati scams that day pr will be scam free


International students should realize this isnt about point based migration but this is a game to cashout candidates stupidity so finally they can convince you to chase more and more points and those poker machines will keep winning.[/QUOTE]
100% true


----------



## SSSShhhh

Hi everyone 
Just quick query regarding state nomination.
I applied 189 (70) points and 190(75) points in Jan 2017. But as cutoff points are 75, didn’t get any invitation yet. I have given NAATI exam and hopefully will get result by next week. What are the chances of getting state nomination at 75 (and how long it will take) if I update points on 1st December.
TIA



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor.trinh

*75 points 189 9/11/2017*

Hi all,

Hopefully someone can give some info that can ease my nerve.

I updated EOI on 9th Nov with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.

is there any chance to get invited within 2017?

Thank you all


----------



## shawnfj

trevor.trinh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hopefully someone can give some info that can ease my nerve.
> 
> I updated EOI on 9th Nov with 75 for 189 and 80 for 190.
> 
> is there any chance to get invited within 2017?
> 
> Thank you all


Hi Trevor,

Based on unofficial results from last invitation round of 22nd November, it seems we are on 3rd October, 2017. There is over a month of backlog for you but there is some hope.

You may be pre-invited for NSW much earlier though.

All the best!


----------



## trevor.trinh

Hi Shawn,

thanks so much for the info.

The last official date on DIBP website is only up to 4/9/17 so i am quite worried. 

hopefully the backlog will move fairly quickly.

Also, what does "pre invite" means? if you dont mind explaining.

Much appreciate
Trev


----------



## shawnfj

trevor.trinh said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> thanks so much for the info.
> 
> The last official date on DIBP website is only up to 4/9/17 so i am quite worried.
> 
> hopefully the backlog will move fairly quickly.
> 
> Also, what does "pre invite" means? if you dont mind explaining.
> 
> Much appreciate
> Trev


Pre-invite is basically where you will be asked to fill in the online application form and submit documents as support to the amount of points claimed. This needs to be done within a 14 day window. The state will then screen and validate your information prior to issuing an invite. 

See more info:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## trevor.trinh

shawnfj said:


> Pre-invite is basically where you will be asked to fill in the online application form and submit documents as support to the amount of points claimed. This needs to be done within a 14 day window. The state will then screen and validate your information prior to issuing an invite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much appreciate the info Shawn.


----------



## Sushev

Does anyone has any idea that is dibp still sending invitation manually or the problem has been fixed?


----------



## sankav

Hello everyone,
I am working in Dubai. In my previous co. I was working as an accountant, but my employment contract shows as Archive clerk. Is it ok to submit the employment contract or will it be a problem since my experience certificate shows as Accountant and employment contract as Archive clerk.

Can somebody guide me on above pls…..anybody who has applied from dubai and faced similar problem..


----------



## Hopeisalive

Anyone got 190 NSW INVITATION ?Heard there was a round couple of days ago


----------



## trevor.trinh

I have 80 points for 190, have not received any invitation either.

Trev


----------



## Hopeisalive

What's your timeline. Even I have 80, but no experience points. I think they are giving priority to experienced candidates.

UOTE=trevor.trinh;13669089]I have 80 points for 190, have not received any invitation either.

Trev[/QUOTE]


----------



## trevor.trinh

Hopeisalive said:


> What's your timeline. Even I have 80, but no experience points. I think they are giving priority to experienced candidates.
> 
> I doubt that since it simply is a point system so i dont think i take into consideration your experience.
> 
> In saying that, i have been in manager position for a while with high income even though it is not Accounting related. This means i have been contributing a fair amount of my share (tax) to the state.
> Again, just my assumption.
> 
> My DOE is 9 Nov 2017
> 
> Trevor


----------



## teengo13

trevor.trinh said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your timeline. Even I have 80, but no experience points. I think they are giving priority to experienced candidates.
> 
> For 190 subclass, the invites are more likely to be sent out to the ones with accounting experience.
> 
> That is what has been discussed lately on the Expat forum, and everyone appear to agree with this point.
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...


----------



## ykhawaja

teengo13 said:


> trevor.trinh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your timeline. Even I have 80, but no experience points. I think they are giving priority to experienced candidates.
> 
> For 190 subclass, the invites are more likely to be sent out to the ones with accounting experience.
> 
> That is what has been discussed lately on the Expat forum, and everyone appear to agree with this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this only for nsw 190 or other states as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## teengo13

ykhawaja said:


> teengo13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trevor.trinh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this only for nsw 190 or other states as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I think NSW 190 prefers the intending migrants with several years of accounting experience. I dont know about other states.
> 
> Anyone got other opinions? :thumb:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Oneshift

teengo13 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teengo13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but I think NSW 190 prefers the intending migrants with several years of accounting experience. I dont know about other states.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got other opinions? :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## doing333

Is there gonna be a round tonight??


----------



## sumitsagar

nope


----------



## wjh425

Occupation: Accountant
DOE: 11/11/2017 (75 Points) - SC189
11/11/2017 (80 Points) - SC190

Any chance to receive an invitation within next 2 rounds?


----------



## Oneshift

wjh425 said:


> Occupation: Accountant
> DOE: 11/11/2017 (75 Points) - SC189
> 11/11/2017 (80 Points) - SC190
> 
> Any chance to receive an invitation within next 2 rounds?


Considering current situation - 189 is unlikely in next two rounds.
Whereas 190 is a possibility - subject to NSW issuing invites - which have no set days.


----------



## Ku_

wjh425 said:


> Occupation: Accountant
> DOE: 11/11/2017 (75 Points) - SC189
> 11/11/2017 (80 Points) - SC190
> 
> Any chance to receive an invitation within next 2 rounds?


You should go and check you EOI status. Someone with DOE 22/11/2017 got a 190 invite


----------



## Oneshift

Ku_ said:


> You should go and check you EOI status. Someone with DOE 22/11/2017 got a 190 invite


Instead - I would advice checking your email. NSW has issues pre-invites today. Nothing would change on EOI status but an email would have been received from Digital Services email id.


----------



## sumitsagar

Any reported NSW invite at 75+5 superior English but no experience??


----------



## Sushev

Ku_ said:


> wjh425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Occupation: Accountant
> DOE: 11/11/2017 (75 Points) - SC189
> 11/11/2017 (80 Points) - SC190
> 
> Any chance to receive an invitation within next 2 rounds?
> 
> 
> 
> You should go and check you EOI status.
> 
> Someone with DOE 22/11/2017 got a 190 invite
Click to expand...


I have DOE of 20/11 with 75+5 points(superior but no experience),haven't heard anything from nsw.


----------



## sanath89

Hi Guys, i lodged my 189 visa application on 1st Nov 2017, already been a month and still no CO contact. Anybody knows about the current processing times?


----------



## jontymorgan

sanath89 said:


> Hi Guys, i lodged my 189 visa application on 1st Nov 2017, already been a month and still no CO contact. Anybody knows about the current processing times?


The official answer from the DIBP website is that 75% of applications are processed in 7 months and 90% in 8 months. In practice some people are approved in a few weeks with no contact from a CO and others take over a year. There is no way of knowing which end of this range your application will be in.


----------



## Faraz365

Hi All,
I applied with 75 points for 189 on 21 oct for management accountant. When can i expect invitation?


----------



## mirand

When is the invitations for December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Faraz365 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied with 75 points for 189 on 21 oct for management accountant. When can i expect invitation?




Next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

mirand said:


> When is the invitations for December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Every second and fourth Wednesday of month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xulf.ali

how can we claim 2 years experience dating back 8 years ? and hat if the company is closed ? ho will they verify? can some one plz answer ?


----------



## doing333

Oneshift said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the invitations for December
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every second and fourth Wednesday of month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Is next round 6th or 13th of December ?


----------



## sumitsagar

According to ISCAH next rounds are 6th and 20th December.


----------



## trevor.trinh

Sushev said:


> I have DOE of 20/11 with 75+5 points(superior but no experience),haven't heard anything from nsw.


I am in the same situation but my DOE earlier at 9/11/17. Apparently, we wont have a chance without experience.


----------



## Sushev

trevor.trinh said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have DOE of 20/11 with 75+5 points(superior but no experience),haven't heard anything from nsw.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in the same situation but my DOE earlier at 9/11/17. Apparently, we wont have a chance without experience.
Click to expand...


I have no hope or expectation from Nsw. When i had 70+5, people before and after my doe with experience got the invitation and i had to increase my points to 75 for 189.
So even now i don't think Nsw will send invitation to the candidates who has 75+5 without experience.


----------



## doing333

sumitsagar said:


> According to ISCAH next rounds are 6th and 20th December.


Thanks for the info


----------



## p_p25

When can I expect NSW invite? EOI updated on 30th november 189-75 points and 190-80 points with experience.


----------



## anaryusifov

*189 Accountant*

Hi everyone!!

I have re-submitted by 189 EOI for Accountant recently, with 80 points.
Should I expect to receive the invitation in next round (6th of December)?


----------



## letsfindout

Hi everyone,
I submitted my eoi on 29/11/2017 for NSW 190 Accountant/Auditor with 80 points (Superior English but no work experience). Is there any chance of getting an invitation?


----------



## letsfindout

priyankparikh25 said:


> When can I expect NSW invite? EOI updated on 30th november 189-75 points and 190-80 points with experience.


You might get 190 invitation on 08/12/17 Friday and 189 after 4 rounds. Cheers!


----------



## letsfindout

Did anyone get an invitation of 190 NSW Accountant/Auditor?


----------



## letsfindout

Sushev said:


> I have no hope or expectation from Nsw. When i had 70+5, people before and after my doe with experience got the invitation and i had to increase my points to 75 for 189.
> So even now i don't think Nsw will send invitation to the candidates who has 75+5 without experience.


Did anyone get an invitation of 190 NSW (Accountant/Auditor) with 80 points without experience?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Nope waiting since october

[

QUOTE=letsfindout;13694706]


Sushev said:


> I have no hope or expectation from Nsw. When i had 70+5, people before and after my doe with experience got the invitation and i had to increase my points to 75 for 189.
> So even now i don't think Nsw will send invitation to the candidates who has 75+5 without experience.


Did anyone get an invitation of 190 NSW (Accountant/Auditor) with 80 points without experience?[/QUOTE]


----------



## julianlopez_85

HI guys I recently lodged an EOI on 1st Dec 2017 with total points of 70...Would that be enough to get an invitation?? also should i try state sponsorship?? looking for advice here? also any idea what is the duration they are clearing the backlog?


----------



## mirand

julianlopez_85 said:


> HI guys I recently lodged an EOI on 1st Dec 2017 with total points of 70...Would that be enough to get an invitation?? also should i try state sponsorship?? looking for advice here? also any idea what is the duration they are clearing the backlog?




Not enough. At least 75. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## julianlopez_85

ok so what suggestions can you guys give to try and push my points up?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Share your points breakdown

QUOTE=julianlopez_85;13696090]ok so what suggestions can you guys give to try and push my points up?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any round tonight?


----------



## sumitsagar

any update fellas....


----------



## Hopeisalive

Many forum members active, but no replies.


----------



## Oneshift

Hopeisalive said:


> Any round tonight?




seems no invitations today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Agree, doesn't look like there was round tonight.


----------



## lingling

Oneshift said:


> seems no invitations today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be patient. I was just like u all 2 weeks back n only read about invites almost half an hour after midnight. My own agent also called about that time as he received the invite at almost 12.15am


----------



## sumitsagar

looks like no round.


----------



## BaazzZ

Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17. 
Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...


----------



## sumitsagar

Congrats Bro. very happy for you.


----------



## Oneshift

BaazzZ said:


> Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17.
> Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...




congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaazzZ

Thankz sumit.
... All the best to you..i lodged my eoi with 70 points on 5/12/16 and updated few month ago with 75points and got it on 6/11/17..exactly one year.. Cant sleep tonight... Specially thanks rab nawaz,
Blackrider, tony, ku_, sumit and all.. Good luck u guys again


sumitsagar said:


> Congrats Bro. very happy for you.


----------



## BaazzZ

Thanks buddy


Oneshift said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17.
> Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Congrats buddy. Enjoy this moment.

And so certainly 13+ days movement. 




Oneshift said:


> BaazzZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17.
> Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## xulf.ali

BaazzZ said:


> Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17.
> Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...


congratulation Bro


----------



## akash11132

BaazzZ said:


> Finaly got it after 1 year.. DOE 16/10/17.
> Points 75 ..thanks everyone who helped me here...


 Congrats bro?


----------



## Rab nawaz

BaazzZ said:


> Thankz sumit.
> ... All the best to you..i lodged my eoi with 70 points on 5/12/16 and updated few month ago with 75points and got it on 6/11/17..exactly one year.. Cant sleep tonight... Specially thanks rab nawaz,
> Blackrider, tony, ku_, sumit and all.. Good luck u guys again


Many many congrts bro you have won the battle.


----------



## jebinson

Anyone else got an invite?


----------



## Sushev

BaazzZ said:


> Thankz sumit.
> ... All the best to you..i lodged my eoi with 70 points on 5/12/16 and updated few month ago with 75points and got it on 6/11/17..exactly one year.. Cant sleep tonight... Specially thanks rab nawaz,
> Blackrider, tony, ku_, sumit and all.. Good luck u guys again
> 
> Congratulations bro. Even i have similar story like yours. I submitted my eoi on 22jan17 with 70 points and updated 20nov17 with 75 points. Hoping It to turn out the same way as yours. Finger crossed. Congratulations once again.


----------



## Hema1234

Heyy guys, a quick question here......is form 16A mandatory to submit? What if someone has no form 16 a for the years the employment has been claimed or the most recent years?


----------



## WajahatSufian

jebinson said:


> Anyone else got an invite?


I got that invitation email last night at 12:16 am.

My D.O.E was 07/10/17 at 75 points for 189

All the best of luck guys. I hope there wont be any further distortion in invitation rounds


----------



## kirk1031

17 Oct 2017,75 points invited!


----------



## shawnfj

Congrats to all those who got invited. It seems only Accountants were invited in this round, specifically to cater for the lost invites through the fake EOI's back in September. If that's the case, it seems there will be 2 proper rounds in December meaning more movement!

This is just a guess.


----------



## sumitsagar

Looks like cutoff D.O.E is between 17/10 and 20/10 with 75 pts.


----------



## Sushev

sumitsagar said:


> Looks like cutoff D.O.E is between 17/10 and 20/10 with 75 pts.


My friend has an EOI of 19oct17 but she did not get invited in this round. So it seems like cutoff date is 17th or 18th of October. BTW how many invites did they send?is there any possible way that we can get to know?


----------



## Ku_

BaazzZ said:


> Thankz sumit.
> ... All the best to you..i lodged my eoi with 70 points on 5/12/16 and updated few month ago with 75points and got it on 6/11/17..exactly one year.. Cant sleep tonight... Specially thanks rab nawaz,
> Blackrider, tony, ku_, sumit and all.. Good luck u guys again


Congratulations  hope we all see u on the other side soon  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hopeisalive

My doe is 26 Oct and waiting. 75 points. I hope that's going to be my last few waiting weeks


----------



## Hema1234

For ITR, can we just upload the itr acknowledgement page?


----------



## Hema1234

Hema1234 said:


> For ITR, can we just upload the itr acknowledgement page?


I really need to know this plzzz......if we can upload just the acknowledgement page of the ITR?….... or the detailed one is mandatory?


----------



## xulf.ali

:clock:


----------



## Hema1234

Hema1234 said:


> I really need to know this plzzz......if we can upload just the acknowledgement page of the ITR?….... or the detailed one is mandatory?


Could somebody please answer this?


----------



## preet_0202

what if ITR has not been filed for a year to be claimed as work experience? will certificate issued by employer and the bank statements showing the cheques received will serve the purpose?


----------



## Oneshift

preet_0202 said:


> what if ITR has not been filed for a year to be claimed as work experience? will certificate issued by employer and the bank statements showing the cheques received will serve the purpose?


File a late ITR - consult a professional on how to do that. Acknowledgement is immediate.

Although, you can submit other supportive documents to your case.


----------



## Darshana

Hi all,

Been offline for a while. Can anyone tell me what points are 190 NSW invites for accountants now going at and what is the last known DOE at which it was received?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Oneshift

Darshana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been offline for a while. Can anyone tell me what points are 190 NSW invites for accountants now going at and what is the last known DOE at which it was received?
> Thanks in advance


NSW is going for 75 points + 5 SS with experience. With DOE they are fairly current without lag.


----------



## Darshana

Oneshift said:


> NSW is going for 75 points + 5 SS with experience. With DOE they are fairly current without lag.


Ok then I hope 70+5 pointers will be called soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## preet_0202

oneshift said:


> file a late itr - consult a professional on how to do that. Acknowledgement is immediate.
> 
> Although, you can submit other supportive documents to your case.


thank you


----------



## p_p25

Has anyone received an invitation from NSW today with 75+5 including experience points?


----------



## preet_0202

I want to know the difference between VETASSESS, SkillSelect and other assessing authorities such as CPAA and CA. Can anybody please explain?


----------



## preet_0202

In case applicant is having a graduate-level degree(2013) and later on membership of an accounting body(2017) as well, will the work experience be considered from completion of former or latter? (work experience- full time from 2013 till date)


----------



## p_p25

preet_0202 said:


> In case applicant is having a graduate-level degree(2013) and later on membership of an accounting body(2017) as well, will the work experience be considered from completion of former or latter? (work experience- full time from 2013 till date)


Work experience will be considered after completion of graduation. In your case, it will be considered from 2013.


----------



## preet_0202

priyankparikh25 said:


> Work experience will be considered after completion of graduation. In your case, it will be considered from 2013.


thanks for prompt reply
further, skill assessment form has a section asking for accounting body membership (if applicable). in the above case, is it necessary/recommended to quote such membership?


----------



## p_p25

preet_0202 said:


> thanks for prompt reply
> further, skill assessment form has a section asking for accounting body membership (if applicable). in the above case, is it necessary/recommended to quote such membership?


If you want to get positive skill assessment based on the professional accounting course, then yes it is mandatory. I think you should quote such membership.

In my case, even when I haven't completed CA final, they still asked me about membership certificate but I explained them that I wasn't eligible for membership as I have only completed CA Inter. They have considered it and I got positive skill assessment.


----------



## preet_0202

priyankparikh25 said:


> If you want to get positive skill assessment based on the professional accounting course, then yes it is mandatory. I think you should quote such membership.
> 
> In my case, even when I haven't completed CA final, they still asked me about membership certificate but I explained them that I wasn't eligible for membership as I have only completed CA Inter. They have considered it and I got positive skill assessment.


even then work experience will be considered right after graduation (2013)?
meaning thereby the term of paid articleship can be claimed as work experience?


----------



## p_p25

preet_0202 said:


> even then work experience will be considered right after graduation (2013)?
> meaning thereby the term of paid articleship can be claimed as work experience?


If any relevant accounting experience is post bachelors, it can be claimed as work exp. Not sure about articleship though. It is mentioned on CPAA site that

CPAA will only recognize employment that is undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification( or combination of qualifications) that is recognized by CPAA as atleast equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree level.

Did you do B.COM, from which University?


----------



## preet_0202

priyankparikh25 said:


> If any relevant accounting experience is post bachelors, it can be claimed as work exp. Not sure about articleship though. It is mentioned on CPAA site that
> 
> CPAA will only recognize employment that is undertaken after you have completed a formal qualification( or combination of qualifications) that is recognized by CPAA as atleast equivalent to Australian Bachelor degree level.
> 
> Did you do B.COM, from which University?


B.Com. Professional- GURU NANAK DEV UNIVERSITY, AMRITSAR


----------



## p_p25

preet_0202 said:


> B.Com. Professional- GURU NANAK DEV UNIVERSITY, AMRITSAR


Yeah, your work experience will be counted after B.com. Your professional degree and membership of accounting body will be taken in to account to check whether your qualifications are equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. Even if you have to sit in any of the exams of CPAA then also your experience will be counted after your bachelor degree.


----------



## preet_0202

priyankparikh25 said:


> Yeah, your work experience will be counted after B.com. Your professional degree and membership of accounting body will be taken in to account to check whether your qualifications are equivalent to Australian bachelor degree. Even if you have to sit in any of the exams of CPAA then also your experience will be counted after your bachelor degree.


Any suggestions on ANZSCO best suited to this case?


----------



## woolee517

According to a migration agency. There were only 300-500 invitations across all the occupations last round. Anyone knows what’s going on?


----------



## Jerry28

woolee517 said:


> According to a migration agency. There were only 300-500 invitations across all the occupations last round. Anyone knows what’s going on?


They create an artificial scarcity of invites through giving an unfair advantage to New Zealanders . Giving advantage to the people of only 1 country is discrimination. 
They do it because 1) Over the last FY they managed to send only about 31000 invites out of 44000 and this is including the wasted invites sent to nowhere ( to multiple and other fake EOIs) . It was due to their dead end ceiling and pro-rata policies. DIBP want to write in their books New Zealanders who are already working in Australia as a fig leaf to patch a lack of applicants this year, thus twisting and distorting the whole point of immigration ! This is sort of a "creative accounting" 2) They want non-pro-rata to pay into that Scam Industry to maximize its profits . So, now the cut offs and required poins will be up again in BOTH pro-rata and non-pro-rata ...


----------



## sumitsagar

It's clear as day now that skillselect is being artificially manipulated. Never in the history have we seen the lack of disclosure regarding numbers, cutoff dates, etc. Technical issues are all staged.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

Hi Friends, I have 75 Points (updated on 6th Dec 2017). How long might i need to wait for invitatio, any rough ideas?


----------



## teengo13

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Friends, I have 75 Points (updated on 6th Dec 2017). How long might i need to wait for invitatio, any rough ideas?


I guess You will receive an invite in Feb if the point still stay at 75. 

To be honest, nobody knows what will happen to the points next year. Finger crossed! 

The immigration got week break for Xmas and New Year holiday soon.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hi guys any idea which Wednesday will be next round? My DOE is 29/[email protected] should I expect invitation in next round?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hi guys any idea which Wednesday will be next round? My DOE is 29/[email protected] should I expect invitation in next round?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mostly you will get it I believe. Even i am waiting with 75 points and doe is 21 oct.


----------



## shawnfj

Faraz365 said:


> Yes mostly you will get it I believe. Even i am waiting with 75 points and doe is 21 oct.


That makes the 3 of us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

My wife got 69 overall in PTE but 64 in Speaking.. Can i claim her 5 points fr some other assessing body or do I need to get it done through CPA only ?


----------



## Oneshift

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> My wife got 69 overall in PTE but 64 in Speaking.. Can i claim her 5 points fr some other assessing body or do I need to get it done through CPA only ?


Yes, u can claim 5 points after getting her qualifications assessed by relevant assessing body - CPAA is for Accountants along with others.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Oneshift said:


> Yes, u can claim 5 points after getting her qualifications assessed by relevant assessing body - CPAA is for Accountants along with others.


Thanks for the quick response. Just one mor clarification needed. If i have to get her assessment done fron CPA/CA/IPA as a secondary applicant, does she need 65+ individually in all sections or 50+ is sufficient ?


----------



## Oneshift

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Just one mor clarification needed. If i have to get her assessment done fron CPA/CA/IPA as a secondary applicant, does she need 65+ individually in all sections or 50+ is sufficient ?


Follow the links:

1. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

On this page: Points > Other factors> Partner Skills
Says Competent English is required

2. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

This page gives the definition of competent English.

In addition, CPAA will need atleast 50 points in each to assess the application.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

CPA says you need to have 65+ in each section 
to get an assessment from them for 189/190 Visa but there is no distinction for partner Assessment separately i guess.Thats why Im a bit confused. I only want to get her Qualification assessed, that will fetch me 5 points.
QUOTE=Oneshift;13724298]Follow the links:

1. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-

On this page: Points > Other factors> Partner Skills
Says Competent English is required

2. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english

This page gives the definition of competent English.

In addition, CPAA will need atleast 50 points in each to assess the application.

Hope this helps.[/QUOTE]


----------



## handyjohn

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> CPA says you need to have 65+ in each section
> 
> to get an assessment from them for 189/190 Visa but there is no distinction for partner Assessment separately i guess.Thats why Im a bit confused. I only want to get her Qualification assessed, that will fetch me 5 points.
> 
> QUOTE=Oneshift;13724298]Follow the links:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> 
> 
> On this page: Points > Other factors> Partner Skills
> 
> Says Competent English is required
> 
> 
> 
> 2. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
> 
> 
> 
> This page gives the definition of competent English.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, CPAA will need atleast 50 points in each to assess the application.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


[/QUOTE]



Information on border websites is minimum criteria while every assessment authority has its own criteria. For spouse points, full skill assessment is required and for accountants its require 65 each in PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> CPA says you need to have 65+ in each section
> to get an assessment from them for 189/190 Visa but there is no distinction for partner Assessment separately i guess.Thats why Im a bit confused. I only want to get her Qualification assessed, that will fetch me 5 points.
> QUOTE=Oneshift;13724298]Follow the links:
> 
> 1. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/189-
> 
> On this page: Points > Other factors> Partner Skills
> Says Competent English is required
> 
> 2. https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/Form/Immi-FAQs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-competent-english
> 
> This page gives the definition of competent English.
> 
> In addition, CPAA will need atleast 50 points in each to assess the application.
> 
> Hope this helps.


[/QUOTE]

I can confirm if you have less than 50 in any of the four mandates, CPAA will not give you positive assessment. They will hold back the result and after three weeks, just say that 

Actual Words from assessment of person I know:
"
Assessment Outcome
Your Bachelor of Commerce (Honours) from University of Delhi is assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree. Your Associate Membership Qualification from Institute of Chartered Accountants of India is assessed as comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree. I can confirm the content of your qualifications has been considered according to the skills assessment criteria.
The result of this assessment is that you are not academically suitable for migration under ANZSCO 221111 - Accountant (General).

Please note that all decisions relating to eligibility for skilled migration are at the discretion of the Department of
Immigration and Border Protection.
For further confirmation of your assessment outcome, please refer to the table on the following page.

The two pages are attached.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hopeisalive

My doe is 26 th as well. And waiting.

QUOTE=shawnfj;13721874]


Faraz365 said:


> Yes mostly you will get it I believe. Even i am waiting with 75 points and doe is 21 oct.


That makes the 3 of us. Fingers crossed![/QUOTE]


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, 

Im gonna lodge EOI within the next 7 days, just waiting from CPA for the migration assessment. 

My points breakdown would be

Age: 30 points
English: 20 points 
Education: 15 points
Australian Study: 5 points

so 189 - 70 points
190 (NSW) - 75 points 

My question is, 

given the market at the moment, how long do I have to wait for an invitation? 
My TR expires in September 2018, meaning just a little bit less than 2 years. 

However, should I do something else to get 5 points. Im not very keen in taking the NAATI so I was wondering if 2 years is enough to get the invitation


----------



## sumitsagar

No chance at 70. Increase points. Easiest way is Naati. 


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im gonna lodge EOI within the next 7 days, just waiting from CPA for the migration assessment.
> 
> My points breakdown would be
> 
> Age: 30 points
> English: 20 points
> Education: 15 points
> Australian Study: 5 points
> 
> so 189 - 70 points
> 190 (NSW) - 75 points
> 
> My question is,
> 
> given the market at the moment, how long do I have to wait for an invitation?
> My TR expires in September 2018, meaning just a little bit less than 2 years.
> 
> However, should I do something else to get 5 points. Im not very keen in taking the NAATI so I was wondering if 2 years is enough to get the invitation


----------



## Sukhpuni84

According to iscah next round will have very minimal invitations between 200-500, do you guys think it will effect accountants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Where did you read that mate


Sukhpuni84 said:


> According to iscah next round will have very minimal invitations between 200-500, do you guys think it will effect accountants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

sumitsagar said:


> Where did you read that mate




Iscah fb page


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xulf.ali

is naati conducting exams or it will resume after march 2018?


----------



## Sam_2810

priyankparikh25 said:


> If you want to get positive skill assessment based on the professional accounting course, then yes it is mandatory. I think you should quote such membership.
> 
> In my case, even when I haven't completed CA final, they still asked me about membership certificate but I explained them that I wasn't eligible for membership as I have only completed CA Inter. They have considered it and I got positive skill assessment.


 Hi Priyank!!
Did u mention CA inter in the qualification? My wife is a graduate (B. Com) and she has also completed her CA inter. I am thinking of doing her skills assessment for claiming additional 5 points for partner. So we should get a positive Skills assessment for Bcom and C A inter? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## p_p25

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi Priyank!!
> Did u mention CA inter in the qualification? My wife is a graduate (B. Com) and she has also completed her CA inter. I am thinking of doing her skills assessment for claiming additional 5 points for partner. So we should get a positive Skills assessment for Bcom and C A inter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes, I got positive skill assessment on the basis of B.com and Ca Inter. Send detailed syllabus of CA inter. Also, send syllabus of any group/subject/subjects of Ca final if cleared. Some have gotten positive skill assessment based on Ca inter and b.com only, while some have to clear atleast one subject of Cpa. I think your overall profile also matters. Also 7 in each section of Pte is mandatory. Good luck


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

sumitsagar said:


> No chance at 70. Increase points. Easiest way is Naati.


No Chance like forever? 

Im doing both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points). 

Is 75 points for 190 okay? 

I can wait up to September 2018. Does that make a difference? 
I dont think I can do Naati


----------



## sumitsagar

In my honest opinion even 75 pointers with D.O.E after March will be pushed to next financial year. The number of people achieving 79 each in PTE and adding 20 extra points is staggering, and most them already have 70 points. Increasing points to 75 is the only option and that too doesn't guarantee an invite.

Regarding 190, they also require 75+5 points with superior English and at least 1 year experience.

Tough times.



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No Chance like forever?
> 
> Im doing both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points).
> 
> Is 75 points for 190 okay?
> 
> I can wait up to September 2018. Does that make a difference?
> I dont think I can do Naati


----------



## Hopeisalive

Anxiously waiting for next round. Oh I have waited so long. Excited.


----------



## Hopeisalive

For those waiting in line, pls start doing Naati, PAY or gain points through spouse points


----------



## sumitsagar

Whats your DOE

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No Chance like forever?
> 
> Im doing both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points).
> 
> Is 75 points for 190 okay?
> 
> I can wait up to September 2018. Does that make a difference?
> I dont think I can do Naati


Hello

I mean I can wait up until September 2019. 
So what is the likelihood of me getting the invitation by September 2019? 

Im lodging EOI next week, (estimate before 22 December) - still waiting for the migration assessment from CPA 

Points breakdown
Age: 30 Points
English: 20 Points
Education: 15 Points
Australia Study: 5 points
NSW ss: 5 

--> 190 with 70+5 points. 

Many thanks. Im not intending to do Naati, or professional year so I would like to know if this is still ok to wait till Sept 2019.


----------



## Hopeisalive

26 october

QUOTE=sumitsagar;13731770]Whats your DOE

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hopeisalive

Bro as forum members suggested there is 0.01 percent chance with 70+5 points. So pretty much no chance. 

Better to gain points in this time. Or otherwise even a 55+5 pointer can also get positive assesment, which offcourse is useless as you will not receive any invitation with that.

QUOTE=AnxietyAttack9x;13732066]


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No Chance like forever?
> 
> Im doing both 189 (70 points) and 190 NSW (75 points).
> 
> Is 75 points for 190 okay?
> 
> I can wait up to September 2018. Does that make a difference?
> I dont think I can do Naati


Hello

I mean I can wait up until September 2019. 
So what is the likelihood of me getting the invitation by September 2019? 

Im lodging EOI next week, (estimate before 22 December) - still waiting for the migration assessment from CPA 

Points breakdown
Age: 30 Points
English: 20 Points
Education: 15 Points
Australia Study: 5 points
NSW ss: 5 

--> 190 with 70+5 points. 

Many thanks. Im not intending to do Naati, or professional year so I would like to know if this is still ok to wait till Sept 2019.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

No chance even after 2 years? 

Is it for real? 

Last December people with 70+5 can easily get the invitations within 1-3 months. I apply 1 year after, and even waiting for 2 years is no use?


----------



## Rab nawaz

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No chance even after 2 years?
> 
> Is it for real?
> 
> Last December people with 70+5 can easily get the invitations within 1-3 months. I apply 1 year after, and even waiting for 2 years is no use?


Even waiting for 5 years wont make any difference in fact 50,55,60,65,70 are same points for accountants and as soon the backlog will hit 90+ days for 75s by default most of the 75s will be kicked out at the spot.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rab nawaz said:


> Even waiting for 5 years wont make any difference in fact 50,55,60,65,70 are same points for accountants and as soon the backlog will hit 90+ days for 75s by default most of the 75s will be kicked out at the spot.


Can anyone else confirm if this is true? 
70+5 for 190 is no hope even if I wait till September 2019?


----------



## lingling

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Can anyone else confirm if this is true?
> 70+5 for 190 is no hope even if I wait till September 2019?


It's hard to predict what will happen in 2019. Existing quota will officially end on 30/6/18. Keep fingers crossed that accountant continue to be in the list for FYE 2018/19.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

lingling said:


> It's hard to predict what will happen in 2019. Existing quota will officially end on 30/6/18. Keep fingers crossed that accountant continue to be in the list for FYE 2018/19.


Let's just say accounting would still be on the list, is there still a chance? 
I know the chance is slim but how can it be impossible to get it with 70+5 when a year ago people with my points breakdown get it within less than 3 months? 

All the sudden in a year there so many 80+ applicants?


----------



## lingling

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Let's just say accounting would still be on the list, is there still a chance?
> I know the chance is slim but how can it be impossible to get it with 70+5 when a year ago people with my points breakdown get it within less than 3 months?
> 
> All the sudden in a year there so many 80+ applicants?


It's the sad truth. Situation for accountant is getting more n more competitive. I started taking my 1st exam in 2015, 70 points would hv guaranteed an immediate invite. Now it's 80. People are thinking of all sorts of way and going all out to increase their points just to secure an invite.


----------



## mklam90

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Can anyone else confirm if this is true?
> 70+5 for 190 is no hope even if I wait till September 2019?


Since you're willing to wait until Sep 2019, why don't you start doing Professional Year now and get the 5 points? P.Y is easy, it just takes time.


----------



## addy101

Hey Folks.. can anyone advise how much time CPA Australia takes to complete the assessment. Actually i have received positive assessment for education on 7th Dec but nothing as of yet for employment. Is this a regular practice or there seems to be some issue with my application? Should i contact them or wait?


----------



## sumitsagar

75 is the new 65 because of points inflation. everyone got 10 extra points due to the scam that's called PTE. 



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No chance even after 2 years?
> 
> Is it for real?
> 
> Last December people with 70+5 can easily get the invitations within 1-3 months. I apply 1 year after, and even waiting for 2 years is no use?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

mklam90 said:


> Since you're willing to wait until Sep 2019, why don't you start doing Professional Year now and get the 5 points? P.Y is easy, it just takes time.


Because I work fulltime in a tech company, it is quite stressful. On the weekends no time to do P.Y so i dont think I can do P.Y or Naati. 

Im quite certain there is still hope for 70+5, not like everyone can just get 5 points for Naati or P.Y in a few months, or even for work experience, it takes up to a year.


----------



## shawnfj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Because I work fulltime in a tech company, it is quite stressful. On the weekends no time to do P.Y so i dont think I can do P.Y or Naati.
> 
> Im quite certain there is still hope for 70+5, not like everyone can just get 5 points for Naati or P.Y in a few months, or even for work experience, it takes up to a year.


Buddy, competition is fierce and you need to be achieving max points to be able to get an invite in our field. I'm not a glass half full half empty person but more of a realist and I think 75 points are here to stay for both 189 and 190.

All the best!


----------



## sumitsagar

Naati doesn't take more than 15 minutes a day if you are committed enough. Use Anki flashcards for vocab and practice note-taking techniques. You can easily clear paraprofessional interpreter test.


----------



## Darshana

sumitsagar said:


> Naati doesn't take more than 15 minutes a day if you are committed enough. Use Anki flashcards for vocab and practice note-taking techniques. You can easily clear paraprofessional interpreter test.


That is if you originally know a language that is tested by NAATI... Not necessarily the case for everyone


----------



## Darshana

After waiting for 10 months at 70 points... We have finally crossed into the 75 threshold with an EOI dates 12th December... Fingers Crossed that at least now we'll get our invite soon!!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Darshana said:


> That is if you originally know a language that is tested by NAATI... Not necessarily the case for everyone


Yeah, it would be extremely difficult for me. Im from Vietnam but my Vietnamese is horrible, which is why it is barely an option for me. 

Is it possible to get 5+ work experience if it is not related to accounting? as long as the HR can "reword" the description to match CPA requirements?


----------



## Darshana

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah, it would be extremely difficult for me. Im from Vietnam but my Vietnamese is horrible, which is why it is barely an option for me.
> 
> Is it possible to get 5+ work experience if it is not related to accounting? as long as the HR can "reword" the description to match CPA requirements?


Its unethical and HRs don't usually do that. I think they also check with your references on what you do... so not recommended...


----------



## sumitsagar

It's possible but they are very strict with experience points these days and if you get caught out there will be 3 years ban under PIC 4020.


----------



## ykhawaja

shawnfj said:


> Buddy, competition is fierce and you need to be achieving max points to be able to get an invite in our field. I'm not a glass half full half empty person but more of a realist and I think 75 points are here to stay for both 189 and 190.
> 
> All the best!


I would suggest looking into regional states.They do not need 70 +5 or 75 +5. Most require a job offer or some years of experience.


----------



## teengo13

shawnfj said:


> Buddy, competition is fierce and you need to be achieving max points to be able to get an invite in our field. I'm not a glass half full half empty person but more of a realist and I think 75 points are here to stay for both 189 and 190.
> 
> All the best!


Nobody knows what will happen next year tho. It may skyrocket to 80. So it is better to increase points by taking both Naati and PY.


----------



## teengo13

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah, it would be extremely difficult for me. Im from Vietnam but my Vietnamese is horrible, which is why it is barely an option for me.
> 
> Is it possible to get 5+ work experience if it is not related to accounting? as long as the HR can "reword" the description to match CPA requirements?


It is highly recommended not to do this. It is not that easy to fool the immigration.


----------



## Scorpio22

Hi Sumit,

Can you please throw some light on using Anki Flashcards as I am aspiring to appear for NAATI to gain extra 5 points? I will be grateful. Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Pm me plz with your first language. Thanks. 


Scorpio22 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Can you please throw some light on using Anki Flashcards as I am aspiring to appear for NAATI to gain extra 5 points? I will be grateful. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

sumitsagar said:


> It's possible but they are very strict with experience points these days and if you get caught out there will be 3 years ban under PIC 4020.


As of November 18th, the PIC 4020 ban now extends 10 years. So even though it was always a bad idea to use fraudulent documents, it's gotten more strict.


----------



## ykhawaja

Maggie-May24 said:


> As of November 18th, the PIC 4020 ban now extends 10 years. So even though it was always a bad idea to use fraudulent documents, it's gotten more strict.


https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...05/parliament-overturns-10-year-visa-ban-rule


I thought it was overturned


----------



## sumitsagar

It is overturned and now back to 3 years ban.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> I would suggest looking into regional states.They do not need 70 +5 or 75 +5. Most require a job offer or some years of experience.


Hey khawaja have you ever seen someone invited by tasmanian state for 489 with 70+10 and 1 year of local education, i have tried my best but coudnt find even 1 single case to support this fairytale story. However, there are dozens of cases simply rejected by tasmanian state even with 65+10 and many of them clearly saying it is completely gambling process where they are chosing few candidates to fool hundreds of other candidates.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Hey khawaja have you ever seen someone invited by tasmanian state for 489 with 70+10 and 1 year of local education, i have tried my best but coudnt find even 1 single case to support this fairytale story. However, there are dozens of cases simply rejected by tasmanian state even with 65+10 and many of them clearly saying it is completely gambling process where they are chosing few candidates to fool hundreds of other candidates.


No I have not . However I have seen people who have studied 2 years in Tasmania, got 10 points for english and gotten the 190 state visa.

They would normally nominate people if they have 2 years education instead of 1.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> No I have not . However I have seen people who have studied 2 years in Tasmania, got 10 points for english and gotten the 190 state visa.
> 
> They would normally nominate people if they have 2 years education instead of 1.


Recently one of my friends is rejected by them with 65+10 with 1 year of education for 489 and on the top of that the rejection was only an auto generated email with robotic contents even all of those requirements were fulfilled by the candidate. Tasmanian graduates are paying tons of dollars every semester at the time when there are very few jobs with minimum per hour wages so every single of them deserve an invitition.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Recently one of my friends is rejected by them with 65+10 with 1 year of education for 489 and on the top of that the rejection was only an auto generated email with robotic contents even all of those requirements were fulfilled by the candidate. Tasmanian graduates are paying tons of dollars every semester at the time when there are very few jobs with minimum per hour wages so every single of them deserve an invitition.


Yes I agree with you. So in your opinion someone who has studied at TAS uni for 2 years with pro-efficient english has a chance ? I know a friend who got pte 65+ each and he has applied for 190 so I am curious what his chances are ?


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> Yes I agree with you. So in your opinion someone who has studied at TAS uni for 2 years with pro-efficient english has a chance ? I know a friend who got pte 65+ each and he has applied for 190 so I am curious what his chances are ?


I reckon there are 100% chances and they will never ignore tasmanian graduates especially when they are ripping them off and those graduates are surviving there with absolutely minium sources of jobs.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> I reckon there are 100% chances and they will never ignore tasmanian graduates especially when they are ripping them off and those graduates are surviving there with absolutely minium sources of jobs.


Exactly. Even after getting 190 visa, they have to stay there for 2 years and considering the job market they are still struggling.


----------



## StevenO1

We can see what has happened now

DIBP have used the dates from the Skill Select round of 20th September 2017
20 September 2017 round results

And copied them to the Skill Select round of 9th November 2017
9 November Invitation round

We have advised DIBP
Steven Iscah


----------



## Ku_

StevenO1 said:


> We can see what has happened now
> 
> DIBP have used the dates from the Skill Select round of 20th September 2017
> 20 September 2017 round results
> 
> And copied them to the Skill Select round of 9th November 2017
> 9 November Invitation round
> 
> We have advised DIBP
> Steven Iscah


ONE job they have!! and that too they goof up so badly!!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Ku_ said:


> ONE job they have!! and that too they goof up so badly!!


Does it make any difference, they will publish any results or not when the entire system is full of fake figures and skillReject is manually controlled by unknow aliens from supernova galaxy.


----------



## xulf.ali

Can we do Naati in Pakistan?


----------



## Ku_

Rab nawaz said:


> Does it make any difference, they will publish any results or not when the entire system is full of fake figures and skillReject is manually controlled by unknow aliens from supernova galaxy.


I know it doesn't make any difference! its just frustrating when our future is decided by a bunch of incompetent fools!! would suggest them to give us their job and i'm sure we will do a much better job! (would solve the problem of lack of jobs too )


----------



## dannybne

November 9 SkillSelect Results:
Accountants: 492 Invites (239*2 + 14)
Movement: 11 Days (4-Sep to 15-Sep)
That equates to 45 75-Point EOI submissions per day.
Amazing!!!


----------



## addy101

addy101 said:


> Hey Folks.. can anyone advise how much time CPA Australia takes to complete the assessment. Actually i have received positive assessment for education on 7th Dec but nothing as of yet for employment. Is this a regular practice or there seems to be some issue with my application? Should i contact them or wait?



Can you guys please advise on this?


----------



## Rab nawaz

dannybne said:


> November 9 SkillSelect Results:
> Accountants: 492 Invites (239*2 + 14)
> Movement: 11 Days (4-Sep to 15-Sep)
> That equates to 45 75-Point EOI submissions per day.
> Amazing!!!


If someone still believes it is possible in that case rest in peace.


----------



## Hopeisalive

I'm sure we can also fix lack of jobs in our home country if we wish?


QUOTE=Ku_;13736850]


Rab nawaz said:


> Does it make any difference, they will publish any results or not when the entire system is full of fake figures and skillReject is manually controlled by unknow aliens from supernova galaxy.


I know it doesn't make any difference! its just frustrating when our future is decided by a bunch of incompetent fools!! would suggest them to give us their job and i'm sure we will do a much better job! (would solve the problem of lack of jobs too







)[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ku_

Hopeisalive said:


> I'm sure we can also fix lack of jobs in our home country if we wish?
> 
> 
> QUOTE=Ku_;13736850]
> 
> I know it doesn't make any difference! its just frustrating when our future is decided by a bunch of incompetent fools!! would suggest them to give us their job and i'm sure we will do a much better job! (would solve the problem of lack of jobs too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


[/QUOTE]


Well...not everyone wants to move due to lack of jobs in their home country and I can vouch there are many jobs here in my country! and FYI I was talking about the job situation in AUS which many keep talking about!


----------



## Jerry28

Today the employees of Fakeselect prepared for us another bunch of sick jokes !

With 492 accounting invites sent, the cut off moved 11 days ...
Auditor is sent way backwards again ! They sent all the invites to fakes, phantoms, multiples...
There are also other sick jokes for other occupation groups as I read in another tread....
I'm so much depressed and disgusted by the behavior of DIBP and other sick people complicit in turning Skillselect into Skillreject ... 
Now you can't be safe even with 75 or 80 points ...


----------



## SSSShhhh

Jerry28 said:


> Today the employees of Fakeselect prepared for us another bunch of sick jokes !
> 
> With 492 accounting invites sent, the cut off moved 11 days ...
> Auditor is sent way backwards again ! They sent all the invites to fakes, phantoms, multiples...
> There are also other sick jokes for other occupation groups as I read in another tread....
> I'm so much depressed and disgusted by the behavior of DIBP and other sick people complicit in turning Skillselect into Skillreject ...
> Now you can't be safe even with 75 or 80 points ...




DIBP has now posted corrected numbers as they found errors in previous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> Can you guys please advise on this?


3 weeks at least


----------



## trevor.trinh

kirk1031 said:


> 17 Oct 2017,75 points invited!


Hi, 

Is your ANZ 2211 - Accountant?

i am just confused as you got invited with DOE as at 17 Oct 2017, However the cut off DOE on Skillselect was published at 15/9/2017


----------



## Oneshift

trevor.trinh said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Is your ANZ 2211 - Accountant?
> 
> 
> 
> i am just confused as you got invited with DOE as at 17 Oct 2017, However the cut off DOE on Skillselect was published at 15/9/2017




DIBP is behind.
The have published the results for 9nov.
DOE 17 oct was invited on 6th dec.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24

ykhawaja said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...05/parliament-overturns-10-year-visa-ban-rule
> 
> I thought it was overturned


Thanks, I'd missed the update. Still, a 3 year ban is not something to take lightly either.


----------



## sachin.2

Hi All,

When will be next round of invite for 189 and 190 (NSW)? Any information.

Thanks
Sachin


----------



## teengo13

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When will be next round of invite for 189 and 190 (NSW)? Any information.
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


The next round starts from 12AM on Tuesday night - Weds early morning next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Darshana

Quick question people. We recently made it to 75 points and have put down the EOI for 189. Do you think its safe enough or I should go ahead and also put it for 190? I have not been tracking the visas for a while now and I'm not sure I'm in a position to judge the trends.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Oneshift

Darshana said:


> Quick question people. We recently made it to 75 points and have put down the EOI for 189. Do you think its safe enough or I should go ahead and also put it for 190? I have not been tracking the visas for a while now and I'm not sure I'm in a position to judge the trends.
> Thanks in advance


Your signature shows that you have EOI for 190 with DOE feb 2017?

Although, it is good to have wide net with both 190 and 189.

190 can happen anytime for NSW no fix dates where as 189 is due to this 20th Sydney time.


----------



## Darshana

Oneshift said:


> Your signature shows that you have EOI for 190 with DOE feb 2017?
> 
> Although, it is good to have wide net with both 190 and 189.
> 
> 190 can happen anytime for NSW no fix dates where as 189 is due to this 20th Sydney time.


My signature is outdated. I have an EOI for 190 dated February with 70+5 points (which I intend to pull out now).

My query is about the 189... It is safe to assume that a 221111 EOI for 189 with 75 points will go through before next September right (that is my visa expiry date)?


----------



## Oneshift

Darshana said:


> My signature is outdated. I have an EOI for 190 dated February with 70+5 points (which I intend to pull out now).
> 
> My query is about the 189... It is safe to assume that a 221111 EOI for 189 with 75 points will go through before next September right (that is my visa expiry date)?


Last 189 was assumed to be till DOE 17-18 Oct 2017. You can do predictions (with caveats - this being DIBP) with 15 days DOE movement per round- given everything else remains in your favour.
Instead of pulling out 190, u shud update it.


----------



## Darshana

Oneshift said:


> Last 189 was assumed to be till DOE 17-18 Oct 2017. You can do predictions (with caveats - this being DIBP) with 15 days DOE movement per round- given everything else remains in your favour.
> Instead of pulling out 190, u shud update it.


Well its the same thing. Its going to change anyway. So I was wondering if I should put in 190 at all. Anyway thanks.. I guess it should go through in Jan/Feb


----------



## Oneshift

Darshana said:


> Well its the same thing. Its going to change anyway. So I was wondering if I should put in 190 at all. Anyway thanks.. I guess it should go through in Jan/Feb




With 190 NSW is fairly current with DOE, just that they dont have fix dates when they invite.

with 70 points in old 190 u anyways dont stand a chance in near draws. You have to update eoi.
My suggestion is to go for both 190 and 189 whichever comes first, pick that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bergkamp17

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Because I work fulltime in a tech company, it is quite stressful. On the weekends no time to do P.Y so i dont think I can do P.Y or Naati.
> 
> Im quite certain there is still hope for 70+5, not like everyone can just get 5 points for Naati or P.Y in a few months, or even for work experience, it takes up to a year.


Exactly. 

Taking PY takes time. I heard it takes 10 months.
Naati only has a 10-15% pass rate so it is largely a waste of money. NAATI feels like a scam to me. 
Even getting 20 pts in PTE also requires time and a few attempts on average.

Migration agents said that required points may decrease to 70 points but they are most probably lying.


----------



## ykhawaja

bergkamp17 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Taking PY takes time. I heard it takes 10 months.
> Naati only has a 10-15% pass rate so it is largely a waste of money. NAATI feels like a scam to me.
> Even getting 20 pts in PTE also requires time and a few attempts on average.
> 
> Migration agents said that required points may decrease to 70 points but they are most probably lying.


Best bet would be pte. py is around 10000 AUD while pte is 330 AUD . I heard for most people they ace pte in the first attempt. If you have the money, go for PY as well, since it guarantees 5 points.


----------



## bergkamp17

ykhawaja said:


> Best bet would be pte. py is around 10000 AUD while pte is 330 AUD . I heard for most people they ace pte in the first attempt. If you have the money, go for PY as well, since it guarantees 5 points.


Getting 20 pts in PTE alone is insufficient unless the pts drop to 70 like what those migration agents have been predicting. Both PY and NAATI requires the applicant to be in Australia. You need to have a temporary study & work visa to study PY so this automatically excludes many people.


----------



## Maggie-May24

bergkamp17 said:


> Naati only has a 10-15% pass rate so it is largely a waste of money. NAATI feels like a scam to me.


I would guess that the low pass rate is due to a high number of people attempting the test in hopes of getting 5 points. Having translator-level language skills is going to be difficult to prove for a lot of people. That isn't a reflection on NAATI. It's a good option for the applicants who do have very strong language skills though.


----------



## Piyali

Good day everyone,

My name is Piyali and I am new to expat forum and please interrupt me if I violate any rules of this thread. 

I recently lodged EOI (189 and 190) with 75 points for occupation code 221111 (12 December 2017). My current visa is expiring on 5 March 2018. I am in dilemma whether I should apply for 485 visa or not. I completed my study on 10th November 2017. One of my friend told me that we have to apply 485 within 60 days of completion of studies or otherwise it will be rejected.

Experts please guide me on this matter.

Points breakdown
Age 30
PTE-20
Degree-20
NAATI-5


Thanks


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

Hi Piyali, I am waiting for my EOI with 75 points too. 
Can you share when di you submit your EOI. I updated my EOI on 7th December 2017.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

Hi, did you get your Invitation yet?


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

I would suggest you to Apply 485 visa just to be on the safe side in case you don't get an invite since you have less than 3 months in visa expiry.

TR 485 can be applied within 6 months of completing study.


Piyali said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> My name is Piyali and I am new to expat forum and please interrupt me if I violate any rules of this thread.
> 
> I recently lodged EOI (189 and 190) with 75 points for occupation code 221111 (12 December 2017). My current visa is expiring on 5 March 2018. I am in dilemma whether I should apply for 485 visa or not. I completed my study on 10th November 2017. One of my friend told me that we have to apply 485 within 60 days of completion of studies or otherwise it will be rejected.
> 
> Experts please guide me on this matter.
> 
> Points breakdown
> Age 30
> PTE-20
> Degree-20
> NAATI-5
> 
> 
> Thanks


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

The last lot to get invited with 75 points had date of effect of 17/10/2017. It will take couple of months to get invited with doe in december.


Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi, did you get your Invitation yet?


----------



## Piyali

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Piyali, I am waiting for my EOI with 75 points too.
> Can you share when di you submit your EOI. I updated my EOI on 7th December 2017.


I lodged EOI on 12th December. Still waiting for invitation.
lets get connected as we both in same boat.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

Piyali said:


> I lodged EOI on 12th December. Still waiting for invitation.
> lets get connected as we both in same boat.


Definitely Piyali. Let me know if you come up with any updates on invitation. I expect to receive invitation within January.


----------



## Piyali

bunnykumarxyz said:


> I would suggest you to Apply 485 visa just to be on the safe side in case you don't get an invite since you have less than 3 months in visa expiry.
> 
> TR 485 can be applied within 6 months of completing study.


Thank you *bunnykumarxyz* for your valuable response.
Are you sure its 6 months time to lodge 485. where can I access such information. Can you please share any link if you know.

Thanks bud


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

bunnykumarxyz said:


> The last lot to get invited with 75 points had date of effect of 17/10/2017. It will take couple of months to get invited with doe in december.


Thanks for the info. Is there any website to see such information in future as well, or did you know through your friends?
In that case, those who lodged/updated on December should get invitation within few invitation rounds. Desperately waiting for invitation.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

sure, https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/485-

But i think theres also a condition where you have to stay enrolled while on student visa, issues can arise if you don't apply 485 or enrol again after few weeks of completing studies. Not 100% sure though. Hope someone in similar situation can advise.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

sure, sign up on immitracker.com and sort by ANZSCO and points and you will get the picture. Also go through the previous posts in this thread starting at 06/12/2017 00:01 hrs when the last invites were reported. Yes i know couple of people that were invited with Date of effect around 17/10/2017.

Also subscribe to ISCAH migration facebook page and check their website.


Deependra_Sharma said:


> Thanks for the info. Is there any website to see such information in future as well, or did you know through your friends?
> In that case, those who lodged/updated on December should get invitation within few invitation rounds. Desperately waiting for invitation.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

@Piyali if i were you i would go around CBD and speak to couple of migration agents, many of them don't charge any fee for initial consulation in hope of getting your business.


----------



## Piyali

But i think theres also a condition where you have to stay enrolled while on student visa, issues can arise if you don't apply 485 or enrol again after few weeks of completing studies. Not 100% sure though. Hope someone in similar situation can advise.[/quote]

I went through this link but did not able to find appropriate info. 
I really appreciate you for your timely response.

thanks


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

bunnykumarxyz said:


> sure, sign up on immitracker.com and sort by ANZSCO and points and you will get the picture. Also go through the previous posts in this thread starting at 06/12/2017 00:01 hrs when the last invites were reported. Yes i know couple of people that were invited with Date of effect around 17/10/2017.
> 
> Also subscribe to ISCAH migration facebook page and check their website.



Immitracker.com wouldnt load, is the address correct?


----------



## p_p25

Received a pre invite today from NSW.


----------



## Hopeisalive

priyankparikh25 said:


> Received a pre invite today from NSW.


Congrats Alot !! pls share your timeline. 

NSW having round today which is strange, as tomorrow there's going to be 189 round


----------



## Piyali

priyankparikh25 said:


> Received a pre invite today from NSW.




Congrats dear,
Can you please share timeline so others can estimate dates.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p_p25

Piyali said:


> Congrats dear,
> Can you please share timeline so others can estimate dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EOI updated 190 & 189: 30/11/2017
Anzsco code : 221111
Occupation code : Accountant General
Points : 75+5
Age: 30 
Education : 15
Experience: 10
PTE : 20
NSW invite: 18/12/2017


----------



## Hopeisalive

priyankparikh25 said:


> Piyali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dear,
> Can you please share timeline so others can estimate dates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> EOI updated 190 & 189: 30/11/2017
> Anzsco code : 221111
> Occupation code : Accountant General
> Points : 75+5
> Age: 30
> Education : 15
> Experience: 10
> PTE : 20
> NSW invite: 18/12/2017
Click to expand...



Have you decided to accept this invitation or going to wait for 189 visa?


----------



## Noime P

Is their any invitation round tomorrow 20 Dec 2017?


----------



## Noime P

I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.

My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?


----------



## p_p25

Hopeisalive said:


> Have you decided to accept this invitation or going to wait for 189 visa?


Hi. Yeah, I'm going to accept this invitation and gonna withdraw 189 once I get nominated.


----------



## Oneshift

Noime P said:


> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?


Seems Rare anomaly. I would suggest making a new EOI as well while keeping this active. Only DIBP can tell what DOI they have in the system.


----------



## Oneshift

Noime P said:


> Is their any invitation round tomorrow 20 Dec 2017?


Yes, 20th Dec 2017 - Wednesday


----------



## Hopeisalive

Noime P said:


> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?


Doe is which is in front of your webpage. 

View points breakdown shows the day when your points were counted.Read it carefully. There is no mention of Doe also on the view points breakdown page.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Noime P said:


> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?



My understanding is that if you have changed the points , for instance decreased experience points or decreased study points etc, then you will not have same doe.
On the other side, if you have made changes in details, for instance changed the degree details/name which did not have any affect on score , then the Doe will remain the same.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Noime P said:


> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?




Hi 
I have just checked my EOI and I have same issue.
My DOE IS 29/[email protected] points in front page and it’s 5/11/17 on EOI points breakdown even I didn’t change any details or points.
I don’t know why there are two different DOEs and which one is right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Hopeisalive said:


> My understanding is that if you have changed the points , for instance decreased experience points or decreased study points etc, then you will not have same doe.
> On the other side, if you have made changes in details, for instance changed the degree details/name which did not have any affect on score , then the Doe will remain the same.


You are right. My EOI was lodged in Sept. Thereafter I had my bday on 9th Oct but no change in points. My date remains in Sept. I came to this conclusion as I got invited on 22/11 whereby the cut off for this round was EOI lodged on 4th Oct


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?
> 
> 
> 
> Doe is which is in front of your webpage.
> 
> View points breakdown shows the day when your points were counted.Read it carefully. There is no mention of Doe also on the view points breakdown page.
Click to expand...

If you open that page, their is also date of effect. Plz have a look again. Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

Hoping for an invite tonight! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Noime P

Oneshift said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is their any invitation round tomorrow 20 Dec 2017?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 20th Dec 2017 - Wednesday
Click to expand...

Thanks. Hopefully i will get invited this round


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that if you have changed the points , for instance decreased experience points or decreased study points etc, then you will not have same doe.
> On the other side, if you have made changes in details, for instance changed the degree details/name which did not have any affect on score , then the Doe will remain the same.
Click to expand...

Thanks. I hope i will get the invite tonight.


----------



## Noime P

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question. Can someone help me clarify this.
> 
> My DOE in the front webpage of my skills select account is 25 OCT 2017.
> I add some details last 17 Nov 2017 which didn't change the my points and the DOE in the front webpage. But when i clicked the part "POINTS BREAK DOWN", The DOE has become 17 Nov 2017. How did it become Different as compared with the front page? And which will be the bases of skills select for DOE invitation, the front page which is 25 Oct 2017?or the 17 Nov 2017 which is the "view points breakdown content"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have just checked my EOI and I have same issue.
> My DOE IS 29/[email protected] points in front page and it’s 5/11/17 on EOI points breakdown even I didn’t change any details or points.
> I don’t know why there are two different DOEs and which one is right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. This makes it clear. Im hoping to get the invitation tonight


----------



## Hopeisalive

shawnfj said:


> Hoping for an invite tonight! Fingers crossed!


Even I'm hoping for an invite tonight, fingers crossed


----------



## Piyali

Hopeisalive said:


> Even I'm hoping for an invite tonight, fingers crossed




Good luck guys!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmerFarooq11

shawnfj said:


> Hoping for an invite tonight! Fingers crossed!


Hi Shawnfj,

I have similar profile to yours, however my skilled employment assessment was deemed by CPA as 'not enough depth in responsibilities' even though I had provided whatever was relevant.

Would you kindly be able to assist in this matter ?


----------



## shawnfj

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Hi Shawnfj,
> 
> I have similar profile to yours, however my skilled employment assessment was deemed by CPA as 'not enough depth in responsibilities' even though I had provided whatever was relevant.
> 
> Would you kindly be able to assist in this matter ?


Hi UmerFarooq11,

Sadly if your role does not equate to that of an Accountant, then it will be difficult to claim points for that as DIBP will most certainly have the same verdict. 

All the best,
Shawn


----------



## Oneshift

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Hi Shawnfj,
> 
> I have similar profile to yours, however my skilled employment assessment was deemed by CPA as 'not enough depth in responsibilities' even though I had provided whatever was relevant.
> 
> Would you kindly be able to assist in this matter ?


Try Detailing your work responsibilities and resubmit with CPAA.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

is there a round tonight ?


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

bunnykumarxyz said:


> is there a round tonight ?



Hi Bunny,
Are you waiting for 189?
I have 75 points (189) and 80 (190), got invitation from NSW yesterday and accepted it today.
Still, I am willing to drop it for 189.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

27/10/2017
Accountant General 
75
ITA not received.


----------



## shawnfj

DOE 25/10/2017 still waiting...


----------



## gyb9922

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Bunny,
> Are you waiting for 189?
> I have 75 points (189) and 80 (190), got invitation from NSW yesterday and accepted it today.
> Still, I am willing to drop it for 189.


Hi

What's your break down


----------



## Noime P

bunnykumarxyz said:


> 27/10/2017
> Accountant General
> 75
> ITA not received.


Me too. I have DOE 25 Oct 2017. No invitation received.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

Damn. not even 10 days movement it seems.


----------



## Faraz365

You are talking about 10 days movement mate.here i am waiting with doe 21oct. Not even 2 days


----------



## noveyex

My D.O.E is 18 Oct 2017 for Management Accountant and haven't received the invite yet


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

hug your pillow and go to sleep. may be no accountants invited this round. better luck next time.


----------



## Noime P

Faraz365 said:


> You are talking about 10 days movement mate.here i am waiting with doe 21oct. Not even 2 days


Seems like they haven’t sent invites at the moment.


----------



## shawnfj

Seems like accountants weren't invited in this round!


----------



## Oneshift

Today's Diwali/Christmas is over!
May be to avoid the huge application During Holidays, they have reduced the size of round.


----------



## Welshtone

This is crap

75 pointers getting invited in other occupations so it looks like no accountants this round.

Tony


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

We don't even know when is the next round. Since there will only be 2 rounds every month, its very likely they will skip the 3-01-18 round.


----------



## mirand

80 for 190 without experience. Can I get invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Fakeselect is trying their level best to increae the cut offs for 75 so they can remove 75s as soon as possible.


----------



## piyush_n

Welshtone said:


> This is crap
> 
> 75 pointers getting invited in other occupations so it looks like no accountants this round.
> 
> EOI date 18 Oct, Accountant General. No invitation received. This is frustating. I was very hopeful this time.


----------



## Noime P

piyush_n said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is crap
> 
> 75 pointers getting invited in other occupations so it looks like no accountants this round.
> 
> EOI date 18 Oct, Accountant General. No invitation received. This is frustating. I was very hopeful this time.
> 
> 
> 
> So sad!! Seems like they havent sent any invites for accountant..
Click to expand...


----------



## noveyex

noveyex said:


> My D.O.E is 18 Oct 2017 for Management Accountant and haven't received the invite yet


According to last round's result, someone with DOE of 17 Oct was invited, that means there were no movements this round....


----------



## Oneshift

So very frustrating....such an esteemed organisation not living upto standards.

They are not living up to the expectations of migrants.


----------



## farhananwar41

It's so frustrating to see these kinds of irregularities from immi department. They are just playing with the future of students who struggled hard to gather these pathetic points. 

It seems a huge waste of time and money to achieve 75 points if there is still long waiting time for an invitation. 

God bless the accountants.


----------



## gyb9922

As there is no invitation tonight, if Dipb skips 03/01/2018 round, that means 5 weeks. To be honest, I think 75 pointers will not see invitations at least within 1 months.

Also, as Dipb updated the lasted invitations issued, it seems that the 239 fake eoi will never be reissued again. They are just wasted.

I think we should all go Dipb Facebook to complain it.


----------



## farhananwar41

gyb9922 said:


> As there is no invitation tonight, if Dipb skips 03/01/2018 round, that means 5 weeks. To be honest, I think 75 pointers will not see invitations at least within 1 months.
> 
> Also, as Dipb updated the lasted invitations issued, it seems that the 239 fake eoi will never be reissued again. They are just wasted.
> 
> I think we should all go Dipb Facebook to complain it.



The thing is that nobody can do anything. Many guys tried to sign the petition in change.org, but still no impacts can be seen at all. According to Skillselect, there is the movement of 400+ invitation in 9 Nov round. Obviously there is something fishy going on.


----------



## farhananwar41

I think the cutoff for 75s is going to be more than 3 months or maybe more due to 80s in the next few weeks. 
One possibility of not any invitation to 75 pointers can be the presence of more fake EOIs at 85 again. 
Anything is possible in FAKESELECT system.


----------



## Rab nawaz

farhananwar41 said:


> I think the cutoff for 75s is going to be more than 3 months or maybe more due to 80s in the next few weeks.
> One possibility of not any invitation to 75 pointers can be the presence of more fake EOIs at 85 again.
> Anything is possible in FAKESELECT system.


I was 200% sure there isnt any round today because this is the best time to get massive spark in cut offs, those public holidays will add couple of days for 75 and soon 2 more technical glitches will remove 75s and thats what they have done with 70s.


----------



## Noime P

I msg ISCAH Migration about the current situation and their reply is:

I think that because the limit was so low for 6th and 20th December (maybe only 150 or 200 max) over 95% would have been Accountant invitations - so for tonight they blocked the Accountants to spread the invitations over more occupations.

I also asked if more invites will be sent out for these round but they replied: I don't think there will be any more invites until 3rd or 10th January


----------



## Noime P

lingling said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that if you have changed the points , for instance decreased experience points or decreased study points etc, then you will not have same doe.
> On the other side, if you have made changes in details, for instance changed the degree details/name which did not have any affect on score , then the Doe will remain the same.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. My EOI was lodged in Sept. Thereafter I had my bday on 9th Oct but no change in points. My date remains in Sept. I came to this conclusion as I got invited on 22/11 whereby the cut off for this round was EOI lodged on 4th Oct
Click to expand...

I also asked ISCAH about this matter and their reply is: I know, it worries everyone - we have confirmed with DIBP that the ranking date of effect used is the one on the Home page - so 25th October for you


----------



## Deependra_Sharma

gyb9922 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> What's your break down




Age 30
Edu 15(overseas)
Experience 5(overseas)
English 20
Naati 5 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

This is so frustrating. Had 70 points in jan2017 didn't get any luck with 190,increased my points to 75 on nov20 and was hoping to get invited before my visa expires (15feb2018) but with all these drama of fake EOI and dibp not sending out proper invites, it looks like they are making applicant to look for other alternatives to stay in Australia and to increase the waiting time so that the cut off points will reach 80. ?


----------



## teengo13

Sushev said:


> This is so frustrating. Had 70 points in jan2017 didn't get any luck with 190,increased my points to 75 on nov20 and was hoping to get invited before my visa expires (15feb2018) but with all these drama of fake EOI and dibp not sending out proper invites, it looks like they are making applicant to look for other alternatives to stay in Australia and to increase the waiting time so that the cut off points will reach 80. ?


According to Iscah, all IT and Engineer occupations' points are now 75. What will be the worst scenario for Accounting in 2018? Any ideas and suggested solutions?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I got this message from skill select 


Thank you for your enquiry

The SkillSelect rounds were successfully run on the 22 November, 6 December and 20 December. The Department expects to run the next round on 3 January 2018. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.

Should you receive an invitation in any round, you will be notified by email to the registered email address in your EOI.

Information regarding these invitation rounds will be published to the Departments website in due course.

Kind regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Hi everyone 
The outcome of this round is unexpected and not so good for accountants. 
Is there anyway I can know number of invitations remaining for the year 2017-18.
Thanks

Piyali





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

Will there be 3 invitation round in 1 month? Jan has 3rd 17th and 31st. In previous year i have seen 3 rounds in a month. Is it possible to be like that in jan2018 too? Any idea guys?


----------



## sumitsagar

Only 2 rounds every month as per skillselect website. 



Sushev said:


> Will there be 3 invitation round in 1 month? Jan has 3rd 17th and 31st. In previous year i have seen 3 rounds in a month. Is it possible to be like that in jan2018 too? Any idea guys?


----------



## teengo13

According to Iscah's latest update, Accountants were still invited last round but with 80 points only. It is getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## Hopeisalive

It was very annoying to miss out on invitation last time. Fingers crossed again for next round.


----------



## Hopeisalive

I think next rounds going to be Jan mid and end.


----------



## Sushev

But if you look at the invitation round on march 2017 there were 3invitations on 1st 15th and 29th. Hope it will be the same case in jan2018.




sumitsagar said:


> Only 2 rounds every month as per skillselect website.
> 
> 
> 
> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be 3 invitation round in 1 month? Jan has 3rd 17th and 31st. In previous year i have seen 3 rounds in a month. Is it possible to be like that in jan2018 too? Any idea guys?
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

Hi I have submitted my eoi for accountants with 75 (189) and 80 (190) when can I expect my invitation


----------



## Sushev

Nothing is certain with skill select and dibp.





Devina2008 said:


> Hi I have submitted my eoi for accountants with 75 (189) and 80 (190) when can I expect my invitation


----------



## LondonChen

Hello everyone, I have a situation which I am seeking for help/advice please. I recently submitted my skill assessment with CPA for both academic and skilled employment (5 year UK) assessments. I got a positive result for the academic part, however a negative result on part of my work experience on the basis that "the duties listed in my employment references are not considered to be at the level of responsibilities to a general accountant". I am suspecting it is my job title being as an "assistant financial accountant"? 

Could someone kindly advise that whether CPA's opinion matters in terms of claim any employment points? Can I still go ahead log my EOI without disclosing my negative employment assessment from CPA? And how does a case officer assess any point claimed under employment? 

A thousand thanks!


----------



## agentkamz2015

LondonChen said:


> Hello everyone, I have a situation which I am seeking for help/advice please. I recently submitted my skill assessment with CPA for both academic and skilled employment (5 year UK) assessments. I got a positive result for the academic part, however a negative result on part of my work experience on the basis that "the duties listed in my employment references are not considered to be at the level of responsibilities to a general accountant". I am suspecting it is my job title being as an "assistant financial accountant"?
> 
> Could someone kindly advise that whether CPA's opinion matters in terms of claim any employment points? Can I still go ahead log my EOI without disclosing my negative employment assessment from CPA? And how does a case officer assess any point claimed under employment?
> 
> A thousand thanks!


Hi, i have mine assessed with position of Assistant financial controller and finance supervisor and got positive result. Look at the anzsco code of general accountant if it relates to the duties you have in your employment references.


in my opinion, CPA assessment is a huge factor on whether DIBP can grant you points as you claim them. If its not, then why do we need to be assessed anyway. They will still see your negative assessment if you put in the reference number that contains that assessment, and it might be the case of overclaiming points. 

Just have it reassessed with updated responsibilities that is more related to the accountant anzsco.


----------



## LondonChen

Hi, thanks so much for your reply 

After I update the wording in job responsibilities more closely matched with the requirements of ANZSCO code of general accountant. Is it better for me to reassess with the same accounting body - CPA through a review or an appeal? Or simply start a brand-new assessment together with the degree again possibly with a different institution? 

the below is the rejected JD btw, any tips please: 

*as an Assistant Financial Accountant:*

•	Prepare, review and submit quarterly VAT returns for UK and ROI businesses including Close Invoice Finance, Close Asset Finance and Commercial Vehicle Rentals.
•	Prepare monthly corporation tax/irrecoverable VAT provisions for multiple business units.
•	Calculate monthly VAT bad debt relief and regulation 38 on repossession hire purchase deals and prepare VAT BDR reports for management on behalf of 12 Close Asset Finance UK and ROI branches.
•	Calculate VAT bad debt relief on factoring and invoice discounting deals for management on behalf of Close Invoice Finance business.
•	VAT bad debt relief on lease agreements.
•	Prepare and review monthly Intrastat and EC sales reporting for all UK and ROI businesses.
•	Calculate quarterly VAT partial exemption rate for multiple businesses.
•	Prepare and file annual VAT Return of Trader Details (RTD ) to Irish Revenue for Close Asset Finance and Close Invoice Finance.
•	Assist tax manager prepare Interim and Year-end corporation tax packs and prior year adjustments.
•	Arrange UK corporation tax instalment payments and ROI preliminary tax payments.
•	Reconcile intercompany recharges.
•	Reconcile balance sheet general ledgers for VAT, corporation tax and deferred tax.
•	Transfer pricing.
•	Reverse charge VAT.
•	Provide some VAT guidance to branches on writing and loading business deals.
•	Suspense VAT and contra agreements.
•	Prepare and process journals on SAP.
•	Assist Accounts Payable team process purchases invoices with correct VAT application on SAP
•	Assist with year-end audit queries
•	Assist tax manager with ad hoc tasks


*As a Financial Administrator:*

•	Processing expenses claims and sales and purchases invoices on accounting systems including Sage, QuickBooks, Intacct etc
•	Updating daily cashflow, bank reconciliations and cash projection
•	Preparing payment runs and managing cash calls
•	Processing monthly payroll, suppliers and tax payments via online banking systems including Lloyds, RBS, NatWest, HSBC, Silicon Valley Bank and JP Morgan
•	Liaising and answering suppliers’ and clients’ queries
•	Raising sales invoices for clients
•	Assisting with the preparation of year end audit and VAT inspection 
•	Assisting with production of monthly management accounts
•	Providing support to managers and management accountants on ad hoc tasks


----------



## Faraz365

Sushev said:


> But if you look at the invitation round on march 2017 there were 3invitations on 1st 15th and 29th. Hope it will be the same case in jan2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2 rounds every month as per skillselect website.
> 
> 
> 
> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be 3 invitation round in 1 month? Jan has 3rd 17th and 31st. In previous year i have seen 3 rounds in a month. Is it possible to be like that in jan2018 too? Any idea guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

As per one of the member here as he/she recieved an email from dibp, the next round is on 3 jan


----------



## pmadushan

Any luck with 70+5 for the moment?

Age 30
Edu 20
Experience 5
Spouse 5
Language 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

pmadushan said:


> Any luck with 70+5 for the moment?
> 
> Age 30
> Edu 20
> Experience 5
> Spouse 5
> Language 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. Even 75 and 75+5 are struggling at the moment.


----------



## andrearios

Hi everyone,

I have a question, I started working in PwC when I was in the university the last two years, and I received my degree certificate after one year after I finished the bachelor, because they wait for everyone to have the ceremony, but at the time of the ceremony I was graduated. However, my certificate has the date of the ceremony. So, my questions are?

1.- Do i have the chance to claim that year where I was graduated but waiting for the ceremony, because ( The assessment only considered the experience after the date of the certificate)?
2.- While I was in the University I worked as a Senior Auditor in PwC can I claim that experience ?


----------



## david_lie

andrearios said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question, I started working in PwC when I was in the university the last two years, and I received my degree certificate after one year after I finished the bachelor, because they wait for everyone to have the ceremony, but at the time of the ceremony I was graduated. However, my certificate has the date of the ceremony. So, my questions are?
> 
> 1.- Do i have the chance to claim that year where I was graduated but waiting for the ceremony, because ( The assessment only considered the experience after the date of the certificate)?
> 2.- While I was in the University I worked as a Senior Auditor in PwC can I claim that experience ?



CPA/CA/ICAA will only recognised employment post-education (i.e., post-bachelor degree). If you are studying your master and/or PhD and work at least 20 hours per week, it can be counted. If you were still doing your bachelor degree while working, it will not be counted.

Skilled Employment for Accountant/Auditor under CPA/CA/IPA:
1. Must be post-qualification (equivalent to Australian Bachelor Qualification).
2. Must work at least 20 hours per week.

Best,

David


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hello guys
According to last post on iscah page they have said that There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.

Does it mean no more invitations at 75 points and only 80-85 pointers will get invitations?
Even that have confirmed a case of 85 point invitation to accountant last round which happened on 20 dec.

I think there is no hope for even 75 pointers.

So heart broken at the moment.

I been in Australia since 2009 struggle has been so long 60-65-70-75 now 80-85 this is so ********.
I been waiting at 75 points for two months and I don’t see any hope now.


----------



## teengo13

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello guys
> According to last post on iscah page they have said that There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.
> 
> Does it mean no more invitations at 75 points and only 80-85 pointers will get invitations?
> Even that have confirmed a case of 85 point invitation to accountant last round which happened on 20 dec.
> 
> I think there is no hope for even 75 pointers.
> 
> So heart broken at the moment.
> 
> I been in Australia since 2009 struggle has been so long 60-65-70-75 now 80-85 this is so ********.
> I been waiting at 75 points for two months and I don’t see any hope now.


The only option now is that we need to find a way to get more points. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sukhpuni84

teengo13 said:


> The only option now is that we need to find a way to get more points. :fingerscrossed:




What’s the point of increasing your points if they stopped sending invitations to pro rata occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

I just hope that this is a mistake. How come people achieve 85 points. Are people still creating fake eoi?


----------



## Sushev

Even if its just a mistake,it shows how incompetent dibp is. The fake eoi of 85 points has already created chaos. Again if this has happened in 20 Dec round, they are just happily playing with students migrant life in order to earn money.




ykhawaja said:


> I just hope that this is a mistake. How come people achieve 85 points. Are people still creating fake eoi?


----------



## Hopeisalive

teengo13 said:


> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys
> According to last post on iscah page they have said that There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.
> 
> Does it mean no more invitations at 75 points and only 80-85 pointers will get invitations?
> Even that have confirmed a case of 85 point invitation to accountant last round which happened on 20 dec.
> 
> I think there is no hope for even 75 pointers.
> 
> So heart broken at the moment.
> 
> I been in Australia since 2009 struggle has been so long 60-65-70-75 now 80-85 this is so ********.
> I been waiting at 75 points for two months and I don’t see any hope now.
> 
> 
> 
> The only option now is that we need to find a way to get more points.
Click to expand...


The waiting time is going to increase, which all the applicants needs to understand.

Secondly, the statement is just an assumption of ISCAH which cannot be trusted, it may or may not be true.

I have seen that many time ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member and not accurate.

There have been few changings happening in the govt policies structure as the border.gov has changed into homeaffairs , so we have to give benefit of doubt to them as it takes time for cbage. Last and not the least, I think the 75s pointer upto January will be safe. The rest 75/70/65 pointers need to worry at this time.

Hope for the best


----------



## Hopeisalive

Sushev said:


> Even if its just a mistake,it shows how incompetent dibp is. The fake eoi of 85 points has already created chaos. Again if this has happened in 20 Dec round, they are just happily playing with students migrant life in order to earn money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope that this is a mistake. How come people achieve 85 points. Are people still creating fake eoi?
Click to expand...

There's no way to control fake eois buddy.


----------



## Oneshift

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello guys
> According to last post on iscah page they have said that There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.
> 
> Does it mean no more invitations at 75 points and only 80-85 pointers will get invitations?
> Even that have confirmed a case of 85 point invitation to accountant last round which happened on 20 dec.
> 
> I think there is no hope for even 75 pointers.
> 
> So heart broken at the moment.
> 
> I been in Australia since 2009 struggle has been so long 60-65-70-75 now 80-85 this is so ********.
> I been waiting at 75 points for two months and I don’t see any hope now.


Wait and watch 3rd/10th Jan 2018 round. That will give the indication of DIBP's mood.

If one is thinking only to move to Australia then instead of giving up - think of making an effort to notch up points.

It may not sound good from time and resource perspective, however, the basis of SkillSelect system is to select the best in the lot on given parameters.

Cribbing is just another option that doesn't help!


----------



## Rab nawaz

There is only one system in dibp that there is no system put the cards and gamble yours luck.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hopeisalive said:


> The waiting time is going to increase, which all the applicants needs to understand.
> 
> Secondly, the statement is just an assumption of ISCAH which cannot be trusted, it may or may not be true.
> 
> I have seen that many time ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member and not accurate.
> 
> There have been few changings happening in the govt policies structure as the border.gov has changed into homeaffairs , so we have to give benefit of doubt to them as it takes time for cbage. Last and not the least, I think the 75s pointer upto January will be safe. The rest 75/70/65 pointers need to worry at this time.
> 
> Hope for the best


From your perspective will the points or the waiting time will increase?


----------



## Sushev

http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx


Results for dec 6th. There were just 300 invites in all occupation and 78 were 80 pointers. And there was movement of 14 days for 75 pointers. Should we take it in a positive way?


----------



## Piyali

Sushev said:


> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
> 
> 
> Results for dec 6th. There were just 300 invites in all occupation and 78 were 80 pointers. And there was movement of 14 days for 75 pointers. Should we take it in a positive way?




Thanks Sushev for sharing something positive in this forum (however link doesn’t work)
People here only share negativity and curse system without thinking once about the real culprit behind this mess. 
Most of the time Australians made good system but people find difficulties in following it. Everyday I read posts about people asking for easy driving test, PTE tricks, blah blah.......
If you really think you deserve something why don’t you hard work for it?

I know many people will argue that this is not the fact but in deep inside they know the whole story.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

ykhawaja said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time is going to increase, which all the applicants needs to understand.
> 
> Secondly, the statement is just an assumption of ISCAH which cannot be trusted, it may or may not be true.
> 
> I have seen that many time ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member and not accurate.
> 
> There have been few changings happening in the govt policies structure as the border.gov has changed into homeaffairs , so we have to give benefit of doubt to them as it takes time for cbage. Last and not the least, I think the 75s pointer upto January will be safe. The rest 75/70/65 pointers need to worry at this time.
> 
> Hope for the best
> 
> 
> 
> From your perspective will the points or the waiting time will increase?
Click to expand...

The waiting time is definitely going to increase even for 75s, possibly 3-4 months+ if lodged now. Plus slight possibility that after few months it may go to 80, but at this time my assumption is that 75s upto January will be securing invitation in this financial year.

But that's all my assumption.


----------



## StevenO1

Hopeisalive said:


> The waiting time is going to increase, which all the applicants needs to understand.
> 
> Secondly, the statement is just an assumption of ISCAH which cannot be trusted, it may or may not be true.
> 
> I have seen that many time ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member and not accurate.
> 
> There have been few changings happening in the govt policies structure as the border.gov has changed into homeaffairs , so we have to give benefit of doubt to them as it takes time for cbage. Last and not the least, I think the 75s pointer upto January will be safe. The rest 75/70/65 pointers need to worry at this time.
> 
> Hope for the best


I can assure you we never base our opinion on forum member comments .
We probably have around 15 factors that go into our estimates, have 4 ex DIBP staff working for us and put a lot of thought into our opinions.

We think it is VERY significant the latest comments by the department that their invitations will be influenced at least in part by the current amount of lodged 189 applications. With a 6 months wait already and the significant slow down in invites in December this should be noted.

You may see our latest explanation as well we just posted about why the 6th December skill select results from DIBP should be ignored for most of the pro rata occupations.

We of course are not always right but we hope to add some good information for our followers. Again though I wish to correct you though as your statement copied below could not be more wrong ..

Iscah

"... ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member ..."


----------



## Rab nawaz

StevenO1 said:


> I can assure you we never base our opinion on forum member comments .
> We probably have around 15 factors that go into our estimates, have 4 ex DIBP staff working for us and put a lot of thought into our opinions.
> 
> We think it is VERY significant the latest comments by the department that their invitations will be influenced at least in part by the current amount of lodged 189 applications. With a 6 months wait already and the significant slow down in invites in December this should be noted.
> 
> You may see our latest explanation as well we just posted about why the 6th December skill select results from DIBP should be ignored for most of the pro rata occupations.
> 
> We of course are not always right but we hope to add some good information for our followers. Again though I wish to correct you though as your statement copied below could not be more wrong ..
> 
> Iscah
> 
> "... ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member ..."


Completely agree with you.


----------



## Noime P

Piyali said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
> 
> 
> Results for dec 6th. There were just 300 invites in all occupation and 78 were 80 pointers. And there was movement of 14 days for 75 pointers. Should we take it in a positive way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sushev for sharing something positive in this forum (however link doesn’t work)
> People here only share negativity and curse system without thinking once about the real culprit behind this mess.
> Most of the time Australians made good system but people find difficulties in following it. Everyday I read posts about people asking for easy driving test, PTE tricks, blah blah.......
> If you really think you deserve something why don’t you hard work for it?
> 
> I know many people will argue that this is not the fact but in deep inside they know the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
This is the link containing # of invites sent last 20dec. So just stay positive guys.


----------



## Hopeisalive

StevenO1 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time is going to increase, which all the applicants needs to understand.
> 
> Secondly, the statement is just an assumption of ISCAH which cannot be trusted, it may or may not be true.
> 
> I have seen that many time ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member and not accurate.
> 
> There have been few changings happening in the govt policies structure as the border.gov has changed into homeaffairs , so we have to give benefit of doubt to them as it takes time for cbage. Last and not the least, I think the 75s pointer upto January will be safe. The rest 75/70/65 pointers need to worry at this time.
> 
> Hope for the best
> 
> 
> 
> I can assure you we never base our opinion on forum member comments .
> We probably have around 15 factors that go into our estimates, have 4 ex DIBP staff working for us and put a lot of thought into our opinions.
> 
> We think it is VERY significant the latest comments by the department that their invitations will be influenced at least in part by the current amount of lodged 189 applications. With a 6 months wait already and the significant slow down in invites in December this should be noted.
> 
> You may see our latest explanation as well we just posted about why the 6th December skill select results from DIBP should be ignored for most of the pro rata occupations.
> 
> We of course are not always right but we hope to add some good information for our followers. Again though I wish to correct you though as your statement copied below could not be more wrong ..
> 
> Iscah
> 
> "... ISCAH's assumption/interpretation is based on opinion of different forum member ..."
Click to expand...

I take your words for that. No hard feelings mate. I know there are others factors also that you consider. But this is what I felt. So cheers


----------



## StevenO1

Hopeisalive said:


> I take your words for that. No hard feelings mate. I know there are others factors also that you consider. But this is what I felt. So cheers


All good buddy, we are all trying our best to bring some sense to DIBPs skill select policy
We try and justify our thoughts as much as we can.
I sense it will need a change of minister and even a change of government to have a change to a more pro/friendly migration policy now.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Noime P said:


> Piyali said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
> 
> 
> Results for dec 6th. There were just 300 invites in all occupation and 78 were 80 pointers. And there was movement of 14 days for 75 pointers. Should we take it in a positive way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sushev for sharing something positive in this forum (however link doesn’t work)
> People here only share negativity and curse system without thinking once about the real culprit behind this mess.
> Most of the time Australians made good system but people find difficulties in following it. Everyday I read posts about people asking for easy driving test, PTE tricks, blah blah.......
> If you really think you deserve something why don’t you hard work for it?
> 
> I know many people will argue that this is not the fact but in deep inside they know the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/6-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx
> This is the link containing # of invites sent last 20dec. So just stay positive guys.
Click to expand...



We all should appreciate the time and effort Iscah immigration is putting in to provide us a clear picture of skill select and almost every time they are on point with their calculations. On the other hand all other major immigratin consultancies are busy selling their packages for PTE, PY & NAATI by providing inaccurate and incomplete information, ISCAH is the only consultancy which is genuinely helping graduates by showing them the true picture.


----------



## Devina2008

Totally agree


----------



## Piyali

kunalbatra46 said:


> We all should appreciate the time and effort Iscah immigration is putting in to provide us a clear picture of skill select and almost every time they are on point with their calculations. On the other hand all other major immigratin consultancies are busy selling their packages for PTE, PY & NAATI by providing inaccurate and incomplete information, ISCAH is the only consultancy which is genuinely helping graduates by showing them the true picture.




I never condemned sincere efforts of Iscah . In fact, I follow them from last one year and found that their 95% predictions they made in past came true with time. Iscah is the only organisation which helping people with their best capabilities.

However some people goes too much negative and try to convey that now there is no way. Eventually it creates hoax among people who will lodge application in future and eventually end in changing their career stream. Consequently, they end up in spending huge amounts and suffer through depression.

Please don’t share any information for which you are unsure.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Hi guys, would you please give me some suggestions in this case. My EOI is going to expire on June 2018, I didn't knew about it until yesterday, I updated my eoi with 75 and 75+5 (189 & 190) 10 days ago. Do you think it should be alright, since my eoi is until June which is almost 6 month, or any other suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Devina2008

Can I submit two eoi for same visa 189? Using different email address!


----------



## lingling

Devina2008 said:


> Can I submit two eoi for same visa 189? Using different email address!


Any particular reason for wanting to do this? Most will submit 2 different EOIs, 189 & 190.


----------



## piyush_n

Wait for 1-2 rounds more. Things will get clear soon.


----------



## sumitsagar

You might not be invited if they still have manual selection in place. 


Devina2008 said:


> Can I submit two eoi for same visa 189? Using different email address!


----------



## poojarajjha-29

can you get my PCC even if there is a suit filled and written off against you from a bank and your cibil score is poor?


----------



## Devina2008

So you mean to say I should withdraw the old one and make a new one? Is that ok if I make 2 eoi for 2 visa? Thanks heaps


sumitsagar said:


> You might not be invited if they still have manual selection in place.
> 
> 
> Devina2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I submit two eoi for same visa 189? Using different email address!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sd1982

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello guys
> According to last post on iscah page they have said that There is now no guarantee that DIBP will fill their whole quota of invites in the pro rata occupations for 2017/18 and the invite mark is going to continue to stay high under this interpretation.
> 
> Does it mean no more invitations at 75 points and only 80-85 pointers will get invitations?
> Even that have confirmed a case of 85 point invitation to accountant last round which happened on 20 dec.
> 
> I think there is no hope for even 75 pointers.
> 
> So heart broken at the moment.
> 
> I been in Australia since 2009 struggle has been so long 60-65-70-75 now 80-85 this is so ********.
> I been waiting at 75 points for two months and I don’t see any hope now.


ISCAH is not an authority. I'd avoid taking their opinions seriously.


----------



## Sd1982

LondonChen said:


> Hi, thanks so much for your reply
> 
> After I update the wording in job responsibilities more closely matched with the requirements of ANZSCO code of general accountant. Is it better for me to reassess with the same accounting body - CPA through a review or an appeal? Or simply start a brand-new assessment together with the degree again possibly with a different institution?
> 
> the below is the rejected JD btw, any tips please:
> 
> *as an Assistant Financial Accountant:*
> 
> •	*Prepare, review and submit quarterly VAT returns for UK and ROI businesses including Close Invoice Finance, Close Asset Finance and Commercial Vehicle Rentals.
> •	Prepare monthly corporation tax/irrecoverable VAT provisions for multiple business units.
> •	Calculate monthly VAT bad debt relief and regulation 38 on repossession hire purchase deals and prepare VAT BDR reports for management on behalf of 12 Close Asset Finance UK and ROI branches.
> •	Calculate VAT bad debt relief on factoring and invoice discounting deals for management on behalf of Close Invoice Finance business.
> •	VAT bad debt relief on lease agreements.*
> •	Prepare and review monthly Intrastat and EC sales reporting for all UK and ROI businesses.
> •	Calculate quarterly VAT partial exemption rate for multiple businesses.
> •	Prepare and file annual VAT Return of Trader Details (RTD ) to Irish Revenue for Close Asset Finance and Close Invoice Finance.
> •	Assist tax manager prepare Interim and Year-end corporation tax packs and prior year adjustments.
> *•	Arrange UK corporation tax instalment payments and ROI preliminary tax payments.
> *•	Reconcile intercompany recharges.
> •	Reconcile balance sheet general ledgers for VAT, corporation tax and deferred tax.
> *•	Transfer pricing.
> •	Reverse charge VAT.
> •	Provide some VAT guidance to branches on writing and loading business deals.*
> *•	Suspense VAT and contra agreements.
> **•	Prepare and process journals on SAP.
> **•	Assist Accounts Payable team process purchases invoices with correct VAT application on SAP
> **•	Assist with year-end audit queries
> **•	Assist tax manager with ad hoc tasks
> *
> 
> *As a Financial Administrator:*
> 
> •	Processing expenses claims and sales and purchases invoices on accounting systems including Sage, QuickBooks, Intacct etc
> •	Updating daily cashflow, bank reconciliations and cash projection
> •	Preparing payment runs and managing cash calls
> •	Processing monthly payroll, suppliers and tax payments via online banking systems including Lloyds, RBS, NatWest, HSBC, Silicon Valley Bank and JP Morgan
> •	Liaising and answering suppliers’ and clients’ queries
> •	Raising sales invoices for clients
> •	Assisting with the preparation of year end audit and VAT inspection
> •	Assisting with production of monthly management accounts
> •	Providing support to managers and management accountants on ad hoc tasks


Match your roles and responsibilities with the ANZSCO code 221111. 

My suggestion is to hire a professional to do this for you. It may cost a little, but it will be worth it.


----------



## a.singh0224

Sd1982 said:


> ISCAH is not an authority. I'd avoid taking their opinions seriously.


 You must be a migration agent .


----------



## Sd1982

a.singh0224 said:


> You must be a migration agent .


oh no you catched me


----------



## pmadushan

I know this thread is for Accountants. However, does anyone know what would be the required points for ANZSCO 132211 - Finance Manager to get invited? Any references from last rounds would be much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

Hello friends..I got my CPA assessment in which they have considered 7.75 years (93months) of experience. So I want to know can I claim 15 points or it will come under 10 category.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone,

To get 5 points for regional study do we have to study 1 or 2 years in regional area ?


----------



## ykhawaja

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> To get 5 points for regional study do we have to study 1 or 2 years in regional area ?


2 years


----------



## jontymorgan

pmadushan said:


> I know this thread is for Accountants. However, does anyone know what would be the required points for ANZSCO 132211 - Finance Manager to get invited? Any references from last rounds would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not possible to get a 189 visa for the Finance Manager occupation. It is possible to get state sponsorship from NT, SA, VIC, ACT or TAS for a 190/489 under this occupation but each state has very specific residency, experience and/or qualification requirements which are often difficult to meet. I suggest you look at each state's migration website to see if you meet their requirements.


----------



## piyush_n

addy101 said:


> Hello friends..I got my CPA assessment in which they have considered 7.75 years (93months) of experience. So I want to know can I claim 15 points or it will come under 10 category.


You can claim 15 points when you complete 8 years of exp. While submitting your EOI just leave the end date of the latest company experience as blank. The points will be updated when your exp hits 8 years mark


----------



## pmadushan

jontymorgan said:


> It is not possible to get a 189 visa for the Finance Manager occupation. It is possible to get state sponsorship from NT, SA, VIC, ACT or TAS for a 190/489 under this occupation but each state has very specific residency, experience and/or qualification requirements which are often difficult to meet. I suggest you look at each state's migration website to see if you meet their requirements.




Thanks for this info mate!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

Hi.. i got my assessment done through CPA Australia and got a positive outcome, the thing is that they have not considered one particular year of experience due to duties not matching as mentioned in their letter. rest of them is ok.

My query is related to review / appeal of the outcome, do CPA reconsider the case if I send the duties again with changes as per their requirement? And if they do not change the result can i go ahead and claim the points in EOI for that particular year and leave it to DIBP's judgement? Has anyone experienced the same situation and what is CPA's stand on these cases?

I am very confused what should be done. Please advise fellow expats.


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> Hi.. i got my assessment done through CPA Australia and got a positive outcome, the thing is that they have not considered one particular year of experience due to duties not matching as mentioned in their letter. rest of them is ok.
> 
> My query is related to review / appeal of the outcome, do CPA reconsider the case if I send the duties again with changes as per their requirement? And if they do not change the result can i go ahead and claim the points in EOI for that particular year and leave it to DIBP's judgement? Has anyone experienced the same situation and what is CPA's stand on these cases?
> 
> I am very confused what should be done. Please advise fellow expats.


Yes they will consider the relevant updated documentation provided and update the assessment.


----------



## addy101

Oneshift said:


> Yes they will consider the relevant updated documentation provided and update the assessment.


ok.. but a quick question. Do i need to contact them and inform that i will send updated duties. And i am confused that if i send the updated duties, will they not have a question that how come the duties have changed. I mean earlier i mentioned xyz duties which was not according to their requirement and now I will send the updated duties for the same organization. How this works.


----------



## Oneshift

addy101 said:


> ok.. but a quick question. Do i need to contact them and inform that i will send updated duties. And i am confused that if i send the updated duties, will they not have a question that how come the duties have changed. I mean earlier i mentioned xyz duties which was not according to their requirement and now I will send the updated duties for the same organization. How this works.


I am not sure to what extent they may or will ask questions.

The case I am familiar with is mine with CPAA where there was some discrepancy in dates of relieving letter from two successive organisations. CPAA did not recognise one experience. 

I got the same corrected from organisation and resubmitted documents in week's time and they revised the assessment as well. No questions asked from me as such. 

What I additionally did (both first and revised) was getting the same attested - even where the things were on letterhead and in colour scan.


----------



## addy101

Ok thanks buddy for your input. This thing is really confusing


----------



## handyjohn

addy101 said:


> Hi.. i got my assessment done through CPA Australia and got a positive outcome, the thing is that they have not considered one particular year of experience due to duties not matching as mentioned in their letter. rest of them is ok.
> 
> My query is related to review / appeal of the outcome, do CPA reconsider the case if I send the duties again with changes as per their requirement? And if they do not change the result can i go ahead and claim the points in EOI for that particular year and leave it to DIBP's judgement? Has anyone experienced the same situation and what is CPA's stand on these cases?
> 
> I am very confused what should be done. Please advise fellow expats.




CPA do not accept modifications/addition of duties in case of non approval from the same organisation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Hi everyone 
Wish you Happy New Year (advance).
Is passport necessary for visa medicals. I’m in a situation where my passport is with vfs for PCC and they said it will take about 2 months. On the other hand, I need to do medicals for 485 visa (as my current visa going to expire in March 2018.
Please guide me if anyone gone through this situation or had any information regarding this.
Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi, Passport is required for visa medical. You should have done medicals first before lodging PCC application. I have seen many cases where PCC is finalised and passport returned within less than a week. 2 months is the upper limit.



Piyali said:


> Hi everyone
> Wish you Happy New Year (advance).
> Is passport necessary for visa medicals. I’m in a situation where my passport is with vfs for PCC and they said it will take about 2 months. On the other hand, I need to do medicals for 485 visa (as my current visa going to expire in March 2018.
> Please guide me if anyone gone through this situation or had any information regarding this.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

sumitsagar said:


> Hi, Passport is required for visa medical. You should have done medicals first before lodging PCC application. I have seen many cases where PCC is finalised and passport returned within less than a week. 2 months is the upper limit.



Thanks for replying 
Can we do medicals before receiving an invite? If so how can we generate HAP ID.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Piyali said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Passport is required for visa medical. You should have done medicals first before lodging PCC application. I have seen many cases where PCC is finalised and passport returned within less than a week. 2 months is the upper limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying
> Can we do medicals before receiving an invite? If so how can we generate HAP ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

See the attached pic.


----------



## Appmm

*Work experience point*

Anyone claimed 1 year work experience?

I heard I don't have to get CPA assessed (Letter from CPA not needed), but just need to provide a letter from your employer when invited if the work is in Australia.

Has anyone claimed work point in this way?

Thanks,


----------



## gurungkai

A quick question.

To claim the Work experience, should we be working full time? Or does part time work for a whole year count as well?


----------



## jontymorgan

gurungkai said:


> A quick question.
> 
> To claim the Work experience, should we be working full time? Or does part time work for a whole year count as well?


In order for part-time work to be counted you must have been working at least 20 hours per week.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

To add on to the previous query, does 25 hours weekly work for 8+ years qualify as acceptable by DIBP for 20 points or they need full time for the same ? Any idea ??


----------



## Sd1982

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> To add on to the previous query, does 25 hours weekly work for 8+ years qualify as acceptable by DIBP for 20 points or they need full time for the same ? Any idea ??


Would be safe to get your work experience assessed by CPA.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Sd1982 said:


> Would be safe to get your work experience assessed by CPA.


Agreed. That's the first step towards assessment. But is it acceptable or not ?


----------



## Sd1982

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> Agreed. That's the first step towards assessment. But is it acceptable or not ?


acceptable to DIBP?


----------



## agentkamz2015

Appmm said:


> Anyone claimed 1 year work experience?
> 
> I heard I don't have to get CPA assessed (Letter from CPA not needed), but just need to provide a letter from your employer when invited if the work is in Australia.
> 
> Has anyone claimed work point in this way?
> 
> Thanks,


Hi, i got mine updated with positive CPA assessment letter provided as work related to ANZSCO code accountant. I called CPA with this query and they said i need to provide detailed COE to assess.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any rounds tonight?


----------



## shawnfj

Hopeisalive said:


> Any rounds tonight?


I believe so as this is what DIBP's website says:

"Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered twice monthly. Dates for the rounds are subject to change.

The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018."

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Devina2008

Good luck to those who are expecting invitation on this round.


----------



## mirand

amy invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Anyone got the invite?


----------



## sumitsagar

Did the round run tonight.


----------



## sumitsagar

Did you get invited mate


shawnfj said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any rounds tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe so as this is what DIBP's website says:
> 
> "Invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) visas will be offered twice monthly. Dates for the rounds are subject to change.
> 
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018."
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn
Click to expand...


----------



## Gk.0731

Got invite
80 pts EOI 21/12/2017


----------



## piyush_n

Any 75 pointer? My EOI date is 18 Oct 2017 at 75 points. Fingers crossed


----------



## Gk.0731

Received email but skillselect has not been updated yet.


----------



## noveyex

Looks like the number of invitations issued were again, very small. My EOI is for Management Accountant, 75pts 18/10 and not invited.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

75 points 29/10 general accountant
Not invited 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gk.0731

Gk.0731 said:


> Received email but skillselect has not been updated yet.


Received in External Auditor


----------



## Noime P

Same. Waiting and still waiting. Accountant 75 points DOE:25/10/17


----------



## mirand

Gk.0731 said:


> Received in External Auditor




Date? Point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

mirand said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received in External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date? Point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Seems like they only sent invites to external auditor for this round.


----------



## piyush_n

Any general or management accountant got the invite?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I think accountants won’t get any invite this financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farhananwar41

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I think accountants won’t get any invite this financial year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's what i am thinking. The situation will go worse If it continues for next some rounds.


----------



## Gemini82

I am a very optimistic person, but after today's round, I have serious doubts about accountants getting any further invites this year and even if they do get invited, the cut off will soon jump to 80 or 85 points. They might not invite the full quota of accountants (if they invite accountants at all) . After each round you think, things will get better, but it is only getting worse.


----------



## Noime P

mirand said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received in External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date? Point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

External auditor is on different category. They are not together with Accountant(general) so it doesn’t affect the 2211111 group. Maybe they didn’t send any invites to accountant as it is on manual process and they’ve just came back from their holidays. Hopefully they will resume sending invitations to accountant by next round.


----------



## Hopeisalive

75 points, accountant Doe: 26/10. Not invited


----------



## Devina2008

75 +5 pointers are also not getting invited these days??


----------



## shawnfj

Not sure why Accountants are not being invited under 189. I hope this will be rectified in the next round but it's getting gloomier by the day!


----------



## mirand1

80 points, doe=28/12/2017, no invite.


----------



## Rab nawaz

100% as expected they are pushing hard to remove 75s as soon as possible now the mission will be easily completed with 1 or 2 more technical glitches.


----------



## Heyaguy

I think you're right Rab, 75 is already out since there is no invitation to 75 till now in last two rounds


----------



## Heyaguy

Gk.0731 said:


> Received in External Auditor


When did you lodged the EOI?


----------



## duc.pham89

DOE 26/10: 75 points. Not invited. It’s getting worse. I quitted my job for PTE exam. Better go on with my life than waiting for the invite that ll never come...


----------



## Gk.0731

Heyaguy said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received in External Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> When did you lodged the EOI?
Click to expand...

80 points EOI 21/12


----------



## sumitsagar

In my honest opinion Accountants with 75 points with D.O.E after January are out of the game.


----------



## Heyaguy

Agree, I think too many people have already got 75 points.
Now only 80 will get the PR


----------



## Devina2008

Please guys be optimistic, at least those whose DOE is 2017.


----------



## shawnfj

I've personally been waiting for over 10 weeks with a DOE of 25/10/17 - sadly it seems the competition is that damn tough and we all are being affected, despite attaining as much points as possible. I'm still hopeful that at least 2017 backlog will be cleared in 2-3 months.


----------



## Sushev

I personally don't think we are in this situation due to tough competition. It is due to irregularity of dibp sending invites to accountants. If there were not the drama of fake eois and dibp skipping some rounds the cut off points should have dropped to 70 points way to earlier. But now it looks as even there is no certainty that candidates with 75 points will ever get invited. 





shawnfj said:


> I've personally been waiting for over 10 weeks with a DOE of 25/10/17 - sadly it seems the competition is that damn tough and we all are being affected, despite attaining as much points as possible. I'm still hopeful that at least 2017 backlog will be cleared in 2-3 months.


----------



## Heyaguy

Let's be positive and wait for 1/2 more rounds, I guess it will be more clearer in the next round.
As, this one was seems to be a small round coz of the holidays.


----------



## Heyaguy

quick question guyz, does DIBP have to fill the quota?
As accountants still have 2100 left
and auditors around 600


----------



## mirand

75 is impossible now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Heyaguy said:


> Let's be positive and wait for 1/2 more rounds, I guess it will be more clearer in the next round.
> As, this one was seems to be a small round coz of the holidays.


I agree with you as im also waiting. doe:25/10/17 75pts


----------



## Heyaguy

mirand said:


> 75 is impossible now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I think it will go down to 70 sooner or later.
DIBP just messed it in last 2 rounds and with a new NAATI system in place,
people can increase their points easy. But, NAATI will start from March and it
takes 2 months for results to come out and 1 month for accreditation.
I think 75 will be good till Feb.


----------



## sumitsagar

You guys have no idea how many people are out there with Py+Naati and Pte 8 each with 80 points.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> You guys have no idea how many people are out there with Py+Naati and Pte 8 each with 80 points.


Accounting graduates are more than honey bees in Australia and those greedy migration agents are keep enrolling them in py+naati+accounting so they Earn commision by the foolish decisions taken by international students.


----------



## shakaybj

Too optimistic mate..this F/Y only have 11 rounds to go and I think only DOE before Dec 2017 will still have chances..all these are even based on a reasonable invitation by DHA.


----------



## shakaybj

they dont have to, not all quota are requird to be invited


----------



## shakaybj

The main issue is not what you mentioned, but the department refuse to invite more people in one ground- too many New Zealand stream applicants used the total amount.


----------



## Heyaguy

sumitsagar said:


> You guys have no idea how many people are out there with Py+Naati and Pte 8 each with 80 points.


Agree with you but its still too hard to have perfect age, clear NAATI which is really hard
and score perfect in PTE in first few goes. Moreover, PY takes at least one to complete which I guess is really takes a long time. Lets hope for the best for 75 pointers till new NAATI jumps in in March (first exam date for few students).


----------



## Heyaguy

shakaybj said:


> The main issue is not what you mentioned, but the department refuse to invite more people in one ground- too many New Zealand stream applicants used the total amount.


Never heard that DIBP didn't filled in the quota, but can't say anything.
I think next round will be better with more invitation where more accountants will be invited.


----------



## Josh Cameron

Guys 
Just got an email from skill select they have advised no more accountants will be invited this year.
They will start sending invites to accountants again in next financial year if this occupation stays on list.
So try to find other ways if your visa is expires soon!
Good luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

You received Such a non sense message, don't get frustrated guys, this is Just a fake one.


----------



## sumitsagar

Total Posts: 1
Enough said.


----------



## Devina2008

True, he/she joined forum just 15 minutes ago and trying to frustrate everyone


----------



## Ku_

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys
> Just got an email from skill select they have advised no more accountants will be invited this year.
> They will start sending invites to accountants again in next financial year if this occupation stays on list.
> So try to find other ways if your visa is expires soon!
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fools like him only have ruined everyone's chances of getting an invite!!


----------



## Heyaguy

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys
> Just got an email from skill select they have advised no more accountants will be invited this year.
> They will start sending invites to accountants again in next financial year if this occupation stays on list.
> So try to find other ways if your visa is expires soon!
> Good luck !
> 
> Well, if you got the email can you send us the screenshot?
> Its a big news and there should be a proper check.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

Don't know why fools come and try making things worse for us with lies and ambiguity. At the end of the day we are Accountants and are much more clever than that! I really hope next round will be our saving grace to see things back on track!


----------



## Ku_

Heyaguy said:


> Josh Cameron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys
> Just got an email from skill select they have advised no more accountants will be invited this year.
> They will start sending invites to accountants again in next financial year if this occupation stays on list.
> So try to find other ways if your visa is expires soon!
> Good luck !
> 
> Well, if you got the email can you send us the screenshot?
> Its a big news and there should be a proper check.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother.. he joined the forum only to give this news  which is fake news just like him!
Click to expand...


----------



## Oneshift

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys
> Just got an email from skill select they have advised no more accountants will be invited this year.
> They will start sending invites to accountants again in next financial year if this occupation stays on list.
> So try to find other ways if your visa is expires soon!
> Good luck !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You took birth on the forum just to update what DIBP disclosed just to you.
Seems you are too very close to DIBP but mind ur closeness as the information that is being shared with you is not right.

Things just don't reconcile back Josh. Go get a life


----------



## Heyaguy

Well I hope you are right Ku, let's be patient
and don't lose the hope


----------



## Devina2008

Good to see some positives vibes


----------



## Oneshift

Has anyone written to Iscah about the update on the 3rd Jan's round? Generally Iscah comes up with interim updates or emails.


----------



## Gemini82

This year has been a roller coaster ride for all 189 aspirants, especially accountants. Honestly, at the start of the FY, I thought by December, 70 pointers will start getting invitations. But it seems like even the 75 pointers are in danger now. Last year around this time, 70 pointers stopped getting invitations and same thing is happening with 75 pointers. The wait time for 75 pointers in now around 3 months. I know I am being very negative, but it is very hard to keep your hopes high in times of such uncertainty.


----------



## lovish9

Gemini82 said:


> This year has been a roller coaster ride for all 189 aspirants, especially accountants. Honestly, at the start of the FY, I thought by December, 70 pointers will start getting invitations. But it seems like even the 75 pointers are in danger now. Last year around this time, 70 pointers stopped getting invitations and same thing is happening with 75 pointers. The wait time for 75 pointers in now around 3 months. I know I am being very negative, but it is very hard to keep your hopes high in times of such uncertainty.


Hi Hope you are doing well.

I have updated my EOI on 5th dec,2017 at 75 points for accountants subclass 189 and 80 points for Subclass 190.

Do you think there are any chances of getting invitation now at 75 points for accountants or there is no chance of going back from 85 to 75?

Please advice.


----------



## Heyaguy

lovish9 said:


> Hi Hope you are doing well.
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 5th dec,2017 at 75 points for accountants subclass 189 and 80 points for Subclass 190.
> 
> Do you think there are any chances of getting invitation now at 75 points for accountants or there is no chance of going back from 85 to 75?
> 
> Please advice.


Lovish most probably you're safe, they haven't issued much invites to accounting or auditing. Any 75 pointer till Jan will be safe what I can see right now. 
But, once NAATI kicks in around April points will go to 80 max


----------



## handyjohn

People who believe that NAATI will be a piece of cake for them is not true. Its just like another way to grab money from students pockets. NAATI pass rate won’t be more than 10-15%. They already closed private institutions coz private institutions had more than 70% pass rate. Plus NAATI exam will require more than 2 months to book and 2-3 months for result. I believe good days for NAATI have gone as the last private badge was enrolled in December. So to be honest I’m not too much optimistic that alot of people will start to claim NAATI points. And with extra secruitny of experience and spouse points by DIBP, its very difficult for cutoff points to reach 80 points by next year. If DIBP couldn’t invite all ceilings in this year it will be added into next year so it will stay at 75 guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana

Accountants,

Any idea what is the last known EOI date for a 75+5 to have received a preinvite for 190? Especially someone without work experience...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rab nawaz

handyjohn said:


> People who believe that NAATI will be a piece of cake for them is not true. Its just like another way to grab money from students pockets. NAATI pass rate won’t be more than 10-15%. They already closed private institutions coz private institutions had more than 70% pass rate. Plus NAATI exam will require more than 2 months to book and 2-3 months for result. I believe good days for NAATI have gone as the last private badge was enrolled in December. So to be honest I’m not too much optimistic that alot of people will start to claim NAATI points. And with extra secruitny of experience and spouse points by DIBP, its very difficult for cutoff points to reach 80 points by next year. If DIBP couldn’t invite all ceilings in this year it will be added into next year so it will stay at 75 guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely disagree with yours stance because when the supply is crossing infinity there will be hundreds of candidates with 80 and 85 points and let me tell you clearly 4785 was no more than a fake figure so when the system is corrupt even 10k ceiling cant do nothing. Untill and unless fakeselect is there even 90 points is possible in one round.


----------



## Heyaguy

Rab nawaz said:


> Completely disagree with yours stance because when the supply is crossing infinity there will be hundreds of candidates with 80 and 85 points and let me tell you clearly 4785 was no more than a fake figure so when the system is corrupt even 10k ceiling cant do nothing. Untill and unless fakeselect is there even 90 points is possible in one round.


I doubt Rab, 75 should be safe but its really hard even to reach 75 points


----------



## Faraz365

Friends, finally can I expect invite with 75 points for 189 doe 21 oct. I lost all the hopes. Even with 80 points for 190 i did not get the pre invite.


----------



## lovish9

Heyaguy said:


> Lovish most probably you're safe, they haven't issued much invites to accounting or auditing. Any 75 pointer till Jan will be safe what I can see right now.
> But, once NAATI kicks in around April points will go to 80 max


Hi Thanks a lot for your advice, fingers crossed. 

Appreciate ur help and info.


----------



## lovish9

Faraz365 said:


> Friends, finally can I expect invite with 75 points for 189 doe 21 oct. I lost all the hopes. Even with 80 points for 190 i did not get the pre invite.


Hi Faraz , i think we are on the same boat.I have updated my EOI on 5th dec,2017 with 75 points and now they have raised the bar to 85 points from last 2 to 3 rounds.

Hopefully we will get through it, All the very best mate.

Keep posted if you have news in regards to the above.

Thanks


----------



## Piyali

handyjohn said:


> People who believe that NAATI will be a piece of cake for them is not true. Its just like another way to grab money from students pockets. NAATI pass rate won’t be more than 10-15%. They already closed private institutions coz private institutions had more than 70% pass rate. Plus NAATI exam will require more than 2 months to book and 2-3 months for result. I believe good days for NAATI have gone as the last private badge was enrolled in December. So to be honest I’m not too much optimistic that alot of people will start to claim NAATI points. And with extra secruitny of experience and spouse points by DIBP, its very difficult for cutoff points to reach 80 points by next year. If DIBP couldn’t invite all ceilings in this year it will be added into next year so it will stay at 75 guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi everyone 
This is absolutely true. I’m a professional interpreter and working in this field for last 2 years. People who think new test format will be easy and 5 points will be a piece of cake really don’t know new test format. Yes they removed ethics and cultural context but they introduced “ role play dialogue interpretation” and also considering to introduce “Teleconferencing interpretation”(if you go to naati Website it still says “draft”)In traditional methods of test audio speed is comparatively slow to normal speaking speed and you can repeat audio during test. All these facilities not available in new test format. I personally believe with this system passing rate will fall below 10%.

People who gave external will need accreditation from NAATI and they also changed accreditation process from 1 Jan 2018.

Good luck who going to appear in new test system.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharmila.r

Hi All,

I have a total of 70 points and I am from Accounting background. My points split are as below:

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Overseas Exp: 10
IELTS: 10
Spouse contribution: 5

I am planning to apply for 190 with State Sponsorship where I would get additional 5 points.

My question here is do i have a chance of EOI getting approved with the above said points?

Also I am currently pursuing my masters (MPA), one more semester to complete my studies.

I am just wondering if it is right step to drop my visa now or wait till I finish my studies and gain some extra 5 points. 

I consulted two lawyers, who advised two contradicting views. I am so confused. Looking for some experts advise.

One of the lawyer is advising me to do a professional year plus NATTI course, which I feel is a waste of money and time as well. Please advice.


----------



## ykhawaja

It says Accountant upto 18/10/2017 were invited for 75 points.


Unofficial Skill Select Results 3rd January 2018 - Iscah


----------



## Hopeisalive

They have only sent few invitations, so people need to understand and not panic. But at the moment it seems that 65,70s printers are seriously out ofgame. 75s pointers after Jan Feb are not safe too, but offcourse they do have little hope. Don't think so that there will lots of 80 pointers anytime soon. Plus fake eois have spoiled the case for accountants.


----------



## Hopeisalive

No accountants were invited in last round. This is what I have seen so far


----------



## sumitsagar

Naati CCL test doesn't have any of the modules you mentioned. You are confusing it with Interpreter certification test. The Naati CCL test is the easiest Naati test that ever was as the ethics and social modules have been dropped and its created solely to make money off overseas students and to keep the points up. 

Naati CCL test is not in draft stage, Its already open for booking and there are institutes providing training for the test.



Piyali said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who believe that NAATI will be a piece of cake for them is not true. Its just like another way to grab money from students pockets. NAATI pass rate won’t be more than 10-15%. They already closed private institutions coz private institutions had more than 70% pass rate. Plus NAATI exam will require more than 2 months to book and 2-3 months for result. I believe good days for NAATI have gone as the last private badge was enrolled in December. So to be honest I’m not too much optimistic that alot of people will start to claim NAATI points. And with extra secruitny of experience and spouse points by DIBP, its very difficult for cutoff points to reach 80 points by next year. If DIBP couldn’t invite all ceilings in this year it will be added into next year so it will stay at 75 guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> This is absolutely true. I’m a professional interpreter and working in this field for last 2 years. People who think new test format will be easy and 5 points will be a piece of cake really don’t know new test format. Yes they removed ethics and cultural context but they introduced “ role play dialogue interpretation” and also considering to introduce “Teleconferencing interpretation”(if you go to naati Website it still says “draft”)In traditional methods of test audio speed is comparatively slow to normal speaking speed and you can repeat audio during test. All these facilities not available in new test format. I personally believe with this system passing rate will fall below 10%.
> 
> People who gave external will need accreditation from NAATI and they also changed accreditation process from 1 Jan 2018.
> 
> Good luck who going to appear in new test system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## drashti

Hello all, can we have any hope for NSW 75+5 with experience (DOE jan 2018) ?? Or to look for some other alternative say Canada !!


----------



## shakaybj

drashti said:


> Hello all, can we have any hope for NSW 75+5 with experience (DOE jan 2018) ?? Or to look for some other alternative say Canada !!


Completely depends on the NSW government but so far most of cases suggest if you have like experience or highest language points will be considered but it is hard to predict whether you can be picked...good luck


----------



## shakaybj

sumitsagar said:


> Naati CCL test doesn't have any of the modules you mentioned. You are confusing it with Interpreter certification test. The Naati CCL test is the easiest Naati test that ever was as the ethics and social modules have been dropped and its created solely to make money off overseas students and to keep the points up.
> 
> Naati CCL test is not in draft stage, Its already open for booking and there are institutes providing training for the test.


Agree, the new introduced NAATI seems like more easier, however, we still need to wait for the reflection from the market and the actual result of pass rate when the new exam start.


----------



## shakaybj

sharmila.r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a total of 70 points and I am from Accounting background. My points split are as below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> Overseas Exp: 10
> IELTS: 10
> Spouse contribution: 5
> 
> I am planning to apply for 190 with State Sponsorship where I would get additional 5 points.
> 
> My question here is do i have a chance of EOI getting approved with the above said points?
> 
> Also I am currently pursuing my masters (MPA), one more semester to complete my studies.
> 
> I am just wondering if it is right step to drop my visa now or wait till I finish my studies and gain some extra 5 points.
> 
> I consulted two lawyers, who advised two contradicting views. I am so confused. Looking for some experts advise.
> 
> One of the lawyer is advising me to do a professional year plus NATTI course, which I feel is a waste of money and time as well. Please advice.


70 is obviously not enough for accountant and 75 is still out of the game for 190. I suggest you to take PTE exam for 20 language points and you will reach 80, the quickest way for you and ignore PY OR NATTI


----------



## Sd1982

sharmila.r said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a total of 70 points and I am from Accounting background. My points split are as below:
> 
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> Overseas Exp: 10
> IELTS: 10
> Spouse contribution: 5
> 
> I am planning to apply for 190 with State Sponsorship where I would get additional 5 points.
> 
> My question here is do i have a chance of EOI getting approved with the above said points?
> 
> Also I am currently pursuing my masters (MPA), one more semester to complete my studies.
> 
> I am just wondering if it is right step to drop my visa now or wait till I finish my studies and gain some extra 5 points.
> 
> I consulted two lawyers, who advised two contradicting views. I am so confused. Looking for some experts advise.
> 
> One of the lawyer is advising me to do a professional year plus NATTI course, which I feel is a waste of money and time as well. Please advice.


70 points will get you nowhere for ANZCO 221111, sadly. You have hope with 75+. My recommendation is start your PY and do not drop out of your university.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello everyone, 

My EOI is in Jan 2018 
my PTE is going to expire in April 2018. 

It is unlikely I would get an invite before APril 2018, 

My question is: Do I need to redo my PTE once I get the invite (which would be after April 2018? 

Many thanks


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Also, just to confirm again 

IS there absolutely no hope for 75 NSW 190? (Superior English, No Work Experience) 

My EOI is Jan 2018 
My 457 visa expires in September 2019. 

Many thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Pte valid for 3 years


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My EOI is in Jan 2018
> my PTE is going to expire in April 2018.
> 
> It is unlikely I would get an invite before APril 2018,
> 
> My question is: Do I need to redo my PTE once I get the invite (which would be after April 2018?
> 
> Many thanks


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

sumitsagar said:


> Pte valid for 3 years


UHm Im not asking how long PTE is valid for. Plus PTE is valid for only 2 years only 

My PTE result is going to expire in APril 2018 and if I dont get an invite before then do I need to retake it?


----------



## Jessica89

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pte valid for 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> UHm Im not asking how long PTE is valid for. Plus PTE is valid for only 2 years only
> 
> My PTE result is going to expire in APril 2018 and if I dont get an invite before then do I need to retake it?
Click to expand...

Pte is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes. There is a related post about this on iscah Facebook page. If your 3 years validity is expiring in April 2018, then you need to retake the exam.


----------



## Piyali

sumitsagar said:


> Naati CCL test doesn't have any of the modules you mentioned. You are confusing it with Interpreter certification test. The Naati CCL test is the easiest Naati test that ever was as the ethics and social modules have been dropped and its created solely to make money off overseas students and to keep the points up.
> 
> Naati CCL test is not in draft stage, Its already open for booking and there are institutes providing training for the test.




I agree in Naati CCL they dropped ethics and cultural context questions but they also replaced dialogue interpretation. Previously people need to interpret audio played at test venue but from now on real people will sit in front of you and you have to do interpreting. The Naati’s appointed role players will speak in front of candidates. 

It is way far tough than audio interpretation. That’s why less than 1% people who pass make interpreting as their profession. If you not believe me go to NAATI website and find registered interpreters list. You will not find more than 20 -30 people.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Also, just to confirm again
> 
> IS there absolutely no hope for 75 NSW 190? (Superior English, No Work Experience)
> 
> My EOI is Jan 2018
> My 457 visa expires in September 2019.
> 
> Many thanks


70+5 or 75+5?

75+5 with experience maybe. Otherwise after 4/2018 with an EOI being lodged in January.


----------



## piyush_n

I am waiting at 75 points EOI date 18 Oct 2017. ISCAH reports says 75 cleared till 18 OCT. But I havent received any invite so far. Fingers crossed


----------



## Josh Cameron

You will be the first one
To get invitation once they start sending to 75s my doe is 29/[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi, aren't you the same person that was trolling others by saying that you received an email from skillselect saying no more accountants to be invited this financial year.


Josh Cameron said:


> You will be the first one
> To get invitation once they start sending to 75s my doe is 29/[email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakaybj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My EOI is in Jan 2018
> my PTE is going to expire in April 2018.
> 
> It is unlikely I would get an invite before APril 2018,
> 
> My question is: Do I need to redo my PTE once I get the invite (which would be after April 2018?
> 
> Many thanks


Carefully check the expiry date due to if you do not have all your points valid at the moment you got invitation- your lodge will be refused..you need to redo it before you get invited.


----------



## sumitsagar

Can you please link me to this information that says this, as far as I know Naati CCL will be dame format as paraprofessional interpreter test except ethics and social modules will be dropped. Naati websites and their samples attest to that. 

For your second statement, not all interpreters and translators register for online listing as it's a paid service, no use to list there if you are only accredited for points. Only a fraction of people that passes the test are listed there. 


Piyali said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naati CCL test doesn't have any of the modules you mentioned. You are confusing it with Interpreter certification test. The Naati CCL test is the easiest Naati test that ever was as the ethics and social modules have been dropped and its created solely to make money off overseas students and to keep the points up.
> 
> Naati CCL test is not in draft stage, Its already open for booking and there are institutes providing training for the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in Naati CCL they dropped ethics and cultural context questions but they also replaced dialogue interpretation. Previously people need to interpret audio played at test venue but from now on real people will sit in front of you and you have to do interpreting. The Naati’s appointed role players will speak in front of candidates.
> 
> It is way far tough than audio interpretation. That’s why less than 1% people who pass make interpreting as their profession. If you not believe me go to NAATI website and find registered interpreters list. You will not find more than 20 -30 people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## shakaybj

piyush_n said:


> I am waiting at 75 points EOI date 18 Oct 2017. ISCAH reports says 75 cleared till 18 OCT. But I havent received any invite so far. Fingers crossed


HaHa mate you are the lucky guy...may just several seconds gap..


----------



## shakaybj

Josh Cameron said:


> You will be the first one
> To get invitation once they start sending to 75s my doe is 29/[email protected]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey mate, as what you said yesterday, you can give up and forget the s**t of doe, may god bless you get invited next F/Y.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Jessica89 said:


> Pte is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes. There is a related post about this on iscah Facebook page. If your 3 years validity is expiring in April 2018, then you need to retake the exam.


Hey mate, 

what does it exactly mean? 

So basically I took PTE in April 2016, 90 points on all 4 sections and it is said the result would expire in April 2018. 

What do you mean by 3 years for immigration purposes?


----------



## sumitsagar

Doesn't matter what the result says. Immigration will accept it for 3 years from date of test.
So it's valid till April 2019 in your case.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pte is valid for 3 years for immigration purposes. There is a related post about this on iscah Facebook page. If your 3 years validity is expiring in April 2018, then you need to retake the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate,
> 
> what does it exactly mean?
> 
> So basically I took PTE in April 2016, 90 points on all 4 sections and it is said the result would expire in April 2018.
> 
> What do you mean by 3 years for immigration purposes?
Click to expand...


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

shakaybj said:


> Carefully check the expiry date due to if you do not have all your points valid at the moment you got invitation- your lodge will be refused..you need to redo it before you get invited.


My PTE expires in April 2018 (as it said on the result page) 

The thing is, how can anyone know when they get the invitation. wouldnt it be abit too much to retake the exam? What if we have to take NAATI and PTE again? 

I thought as long as I submit EOI when the results are valid, I am safe??/ 

Can someone please classify this? 
Many thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Check this link to iscah newsletter. PAGE 10.

Mate for Gods sake please read what people are writing and don't rush into questions. We are all trying to guide you here. 

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...sDJoQFgglMAA&usg=AOvVaw0ldp_geBHbK07zGnm8cQhp


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

sumitsagar said:


> Doesn't matter what the result says. Immigration will accept it for 3 years from date of test.
> So it's valid till April 2019 in your case.


Oh wow really? 
That sounds good. So as long as I get the invitation before April 2019 I am good? 

If I dont get the invitation by April 2019 then I need to retake PTE plus resubmit my EOI?


----------



## sumitsagar

Yes that's right


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what the result says. Immigration will accept it for 3 years from date of test.
> So it's valid till April 2019 in your case.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow really?
> That sounds good. So as long as I get the invitation before April 2019 I am good?
> 
> If I dont get the invitation by April 2019 then I need to retake PTE plus resubmit my EOI?
Click to expand...


----------



## shakaybj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> My PTE expires in April 2018 (as it said on the result page)
> 
> The thing is, how can anyone know when they get the invitation. wouldnt it be abit too much to retake the exam? What if we have to take NAATI and PTE again?
> 
> I thought as long as I submit EOI when the results are valid, I am safe??/
> 
> Can someone please classify this?
> Many thanks


No, unfortunately, all your results must be valid at the time when you get invited, if the CO found that your result is expired or invalid at that moment, your application will be refused. It is the law. And that is also why so many people are struggling with recent abnormal invitations as their points may expired due to such a delay.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

shakaybj said:


> No, unfortunately, all your results must be valid at the time when you get invited, if the CO found that your result is expired or invalid at that moment, your application will be refused. It is the law. And that is also why so many people are struggling with recent abnormal invitations as their points may expired due to such a delay.


If thats the case, 

Is it okay to submit EOi first and then retake PTE? Because my PTE is valid until April 2019, but I dont think I can get an invitation by then. 

Can I just update my EOI or resubmit it again?


----------



## Heyaguy

Hi Team,

I was wondering when can i update my points for PY?
should i do it one week before graduation from PY?
Please advise,

Thanks


----------



## shakaybj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> If thats the case,
> 
> Is it okay to submit EOi first and then retake PTE? Because my PTE is valid until April 2019, but I dont think I can get an invitation by then.
> 
> Can I just update my EOI or resubmit it again?


If you cannot get invitation before your PTE expired, you need to retake it. It is meaningless to submit a EOI first..In short, in EOI you cannot claim any invalid points and any change of points will affect your DOE


----------



## shakaybj

Heyaguy said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I was wondering when can i update my points for PY?
> should i do it one week before graduation from PY?
> Please advise,
> 
> Thanks


Not in risk and wait until you have completed the PY.


----------



## mklam90

Heyaguy said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I was wondering when can i update my points for PY?
> should i do it one week before graduation from PY?
> Please advise,
> 
> Thanks


Definitely do NOT update your points before your graduation. The certificate from PY will have the date of completion, which is on your graduation day.


----------



## mirand

I’m 75+5 but no experience. Do I have any chance to receive 190 invitation 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Thanks Team, i will update week after
And when you fill the education section on EOI, do we have to mention HSC?
or just the degree I have done in Australia is fine?


----------



## drashti

Hello, 15 points for education is not caculated properly by system while submitting EOI. Will anyone please help with the name of section which i need to fill in properly so that 15 points gets reflected. Thanks


----------



## NB

drashti said:


> Hello, 15 points for education is not caculated properly by system while submitting EOI. Will anyone please help with the name of section which i need to fill in properly so that 15 points gets reflected. Thanks


The experience section of the EOI

Make sure that you are entering the correct dates for start and End for each job, location and RElevant or NON relevant 

See the videos in this link, if still having doubts

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html

In fact every new member should go through the sticky thread posted on the forum by the moderator KAJU before they start planning their visa application 
It will save them al lot of time in future and will save them from taking wrong decisions 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
Cheers


----------



## drashti

newbienz said:


> drashti said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, 15 points for education is not caculated properly by system while submitting EOI. Will anyone please help with the name of section which i need to fill in properly so that 15 points gets reflected. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> The experience section of the EOI
> 
> Make sure that you are entering the correct dates for start and End for each job, location and RElevant or NON relevant
> 
> See the videos in this link, if still having doubts
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-how-submit-your-eoi-189-application-etc.html
> 
> In fact every new member should go through the sticky thread posted on the forum by the moderator KAJU before they start planning their visa application
> It will save them al lot of time in future and will save them from taking wrong decisions
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Hello, i will refer this video and threads as well. Thanks for reply !!


----------



## Rab nawaz

They arnt gonna invite 4785 at all, 80, 85, 90 points are on the way ...........


----------



## Josh Cameron

Someone posted yesterday they are not gonna send any invitations to accountants may be he was right according to latest iscah post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Cameron

Josh Cameron said:


> Someone posted yesterday they are not gonna send any invitations to accountants may be he was right according to latest iscah post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I was really happy seeing lots of positive people who believe in Australian immigration. Positively is good but should not close your eyes to reality. So now on they will only handpick 80-85+ fake EOI’s to send invitations.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_

Josh Cameron said:


> Someone posted yesterday they are not gonna send any invitations to accountants may be he was right according to latest iscah post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iscah post talks about a slowdown.. no where does it say that they r not gonna invite accountants.. and that someone being you.. if you can't be positive at least don't spread your negativity here!
All the best if you are in line waiting for an invite!


----------



## Noime P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]

iscah post talks about a slowdown.. no where does it say that they r not gonna invite accountants.. and that someone being you.. if you can't be positive at least don't spread your negativity here!
All the best if you a in line waiting for an invite![/QUOTE]

Agree with you. Im still hopeful for the invite to come. They just say slow, they didn’t even mentioned that they stop or will stop inviting accountants or they will just invite 80+ pointers. Let’s just stay positive. As long as they send invites, right time for us will come soonest. Just have faith.


----------



## Deirdre1989

*Help!*

Hope all is well. I am hoping you can advise, do you know whether I can claim points for employment prior to gaining my accountant qualification. I was in a training contract for 3.5 years which I worked as an auditor and completed exams, This was after finishing my business degree from college. I am just wondering whether I can claim points for this employment?


----------



## mirand

I just saw iscah news. They mention there will be a new point test system? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asadkhalid

mirand said:


> I just saw iscah news. They mention there will be a new point test system?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really? Where ? Link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Limited invititions means small rounds which clearly indicates only some of the maximum pointer will be invited every month and those maximum pointers wont be 75s atleast.


----------



## lingling

Deirdre1989 said:


> Hope all is well. I am hoping you can advise, do you know whether I can claim points for employment prior to gaining my accountant qualification. I was in a training contract for 3.5 years which I worked as an auditor and completed exams, This was after finishing my business degree from college. I am just wondering whether I can claim points for this employment?


U cannot claim points for experience obtained before qualification


----------



## Jessica89

Till date any prediction made by migration agents or anyone has proved to be wrong . But One person who has consistently made right predictions is RaB Nawaz. When occupation ceiling came out last year, everyone was very happy. But he said that even a ceiling of 10,000 won’t help. 
Rab nawaz please make a some positive prediction ? this time. I am sure it will prove to be a true . You have this super natural ability . Use it for a good purpose this time .


----------



## Hopeisalive

Jessica89 said:


> Till date any prediction made by migration agents or anyone has proved to be wrong . But One person who has consistently made right predictions is RaB Nawaz. When occupation ceiling came out last year, everyone was very happy. But he said that even a ceiling of 10,000 won’t help.
> Rab nawaz please make a some positive prediction ? this time. I am sure it will prove to be a true . You have this super natural ability .
> Use it for a good purpose this time .


Haha that's funny. He doesn't make predictions, he just takes his frustration out.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Hopeisalive said:


> Haha that's funny. He doesn't make predictions, he just takes his frustration out.


Realistic view is thousand time better than fairytale stories and i know the system better than you so there is no chance of getting frustrated.


----------



## sumitsagar

+1 for Rab Nawaz, guy has been right on every count.


----------



## Jessica89

sumitsagar said:


> +1 for Rab Nawaz, guy has been right on every count.


He should be a migration agent . At least he will give realistic view to his clients from day 1.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Rab nawaz said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's funny. He doesn't make predictions, he just takes his frustration out.
> 
> 
> 
> Realistic view is thousand time better than fairytale stories and i know the system better than you so there is no chance of getting frustrated.
Click to expand...

Reality is that higher pointers are and should be preferred by DIBP, which you are not able to accept and digest. The high scores are due to large number of applications, so it's us who have increased the competition. But you will not accept it, because you want an easy invite.


----------



## duc.pham89

Hopeisalive said:


> Reality is that higher pointers are and should be preferred by DIBP, which you are not able to accept and digest. The high scores are due to large number of applications, so it's us who have increased the competition. But you will not accept it, because you want an easy invite.


He got 70 and just cant accept the fact that he cant meet the requirements. 75s doe oct-2017 will be invited in the next couple of round


----------



## sumitsagar

And then the 75 pointers after December, January won't have a chance and points will stay at 80 and over. That's what he's been saying from the start, so he's not wrong you know. 


duc.pham89 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality is that higher pointers are and should be preferred by DIBP, which you are not able to accept and digest. The high scores are due to large number of applications, so it's us who have increased the competition. But you will not accept it, because you want an easy invite.
> 
> 
> 
> He got 70 and just cant accept the fact that he cant meet the requirements. 75s doe oct-2017 will be invited in the next couple of round
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

My super natural power of prediction says they will clear all the 2017 blockage of 75+ and from end of march onward the point will be 80.


----------



## Sohaibn

*Employment Experience*

Hi all,
1stly: I really hope everyone here gets an invite. 
and 2ndly: I have a question if anyone can help me with please. If I have received a positive assessment for employment from CPA for Finance Manager worth 5 points. Can I use those 5 points in my Accountant (general) EOI?

TIA


----------



## mirand

Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakaybj

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Less likely based on the previous successful cases- most of the accountant now have 80 points with superior English. Good luck and dont forget to share if 190 invited


----------



## Sd1982

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly, no chance for a 190 invite in NSW without Australian Work Experience. 

They have two criteria: Superior English and Australian work ex.


----------



## shakaybj

Sohaibn said:


> Hi all,
> 1stly: I really hope everyone here gets an invite.
> and 2ndly: I have a question if anyone can help me with please. If I have received a positive assessment for employment from CPA for Finance Manager worth 5 points. Can I use those 5 points in my Accountant (general) EOI?
> 
> TIA


221111 vs 132211...two different occupations


----------



## ykhawaja

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try for regional states such as NT or TAS. But you would need a job offer?


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> Try for regional states such as NT or TAS. But you would need a job offer?


Without tasmanian graduation it is almost impossible to convince them (commitment with the state) no matter even you got 100 points.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Without tasmanian graduation it is almost impossible to convince them (commitment with the state) no matter even you got 100 points.


if you got 100 points,why would you apply for 190 lol.


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> if you got 100 points,why would you apply for 190 lol.


It was just an example but keep remember after April 2017 points are just numbers in Australia.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> It was just an example but keep remember after April 2017 points are just numbers in Australia.


then how to get invite? basically a tasmanian graduate can get 60 points, get 190 visa. and then is stuck for 2 years in the state working at minimum wage?


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> then how to get invite? basically a tasmanian graduate can get 60 points, get 190 visa. and then is stuck for 2 years in the state working at minimum wage?


The game is simple pay elephant size feece every 3 months to stay and survive in hobbart region so later they will award you sub class 190 and make you bound to stay there for another 2 years so all in all you will be ended up paying 90k-100k in those years with minimum per hour rate. On the other hand, comeback to sydney and keep chasing points for the rest of life.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Sd1982 said:


> Sadly, no chance for a 190 invite in NSW without Australian Work Experience.
> 
> They have two criteria: Superior English and Australian work ex.


For work experience, does it have to be in the nominated field? 

Like if i get a positive migration assessment from CPA for "Accountant" field, do I have to be an accountant in order to have extra 5 points for work experience?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

shakaybj said:


> If you cannot get invitation before your PTE expired, you need to retake it. It is meaningless to submit a EOI first..In short, in EOI you cannot claim any invalid points and any change of points will affect your DOE


Because my PTE is valid until April 2019, I have no idea whether I can get the invitation before that or not, can i just submit EOI first? 

And after when I finish Naati I can just update my EOI or I need to make a new one?


----------



## sumitsagar

You can create eoi now, when you gain points for Naati you can update the eoi but your Date of effect will change to the date you update your points.


----------



## Sd1982

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> For work experience, does it have to be in the nominated field?
> 
> Like if i get a positive migration assessment from CPA for "Accountant" field, do I have to be an accountant in order to have extra 5 points for work experience?


Yes. It has to be in your nominated field. 

Your accounting experience MUST match the ANZSCO job description of Accountant. It doesn't have to match 100%, but it should be close. My recommendation is to all CPAA and discuss your employment assessment.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

sumitsagar said:


> You can create eoi now, when you gain points for Naati you can update the eoi but your Date of effect will change to the date you update your points.


Hi thanks for ur response, 

And if it is unlikely for me to get the invitation before APril 2019, it is best for me to retake my PTE now before submitting my eoi right? 

Because if I persay decide to retake my pte in December this year, my EOI would be updated with the new score as well as the new date? 

So in order to save time, its better to do Naati and retake PTE whenever I can?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Or is there a chance for NSW 189 75 points to get an invitation before APril 2019? 

At the moment I only have 70 points but if I can pass Naati (within 4 months), I can update my EOi (May ish)? with 75 points. Is there any hope to get the invitation before April 2019 or its best for me to retake the pte as well


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Sd1982 said:


> Yes. It has to be in your nominated field.
> 
> Your accounting experience MUST match the ANZSCO job description of Accountant. It doesn't have to match 100%, but it should be close. My recommendation is to all CPAA and discuss your employment assessment.


If my occupation is not exactly an "accoutnant" role, there is no hope for me to get the extra 5 point is it?


----------



## Sd1982

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> If my occupation is not exactly an "accoutnant" role, there is no hope for me to get the extra 5 point is it?


Do an assessment yourself of your JD against the ANZSCO 221111 roles and responsibilities. How much of it matches? It can give you an indication.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Sd1982 said:


> Do an assessment yourself of your JD against the ANZSCO 221111 roles and responsibilities. How much of it matches? It can give you an indication.


TBh my role is 100% not an accountant, I know that for sure. I work in tech lol. 

I was just hoping the description can be manipulated or something but i guess it is risky so I better not


----------



## mudradi19

Hi,

I just want to know if there is anyone here who has applied for a state sponsorship from Northern Territory? I am on the verge of applying for the occupation Management Accountant. Do you guys have any idea on how the job market out there is? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## shawnfj

Hi guys, 

I asked DIBP via email about the status of accountant invites and what's happening with it and this is the response I got:

"Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.

In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.

The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories."


----------



## Faraz365

shawnfj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I asked DIBP via email about the status of accountant invites and what's happening with it and this is the response I got:
> 
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.
> 
> The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories."


Hi shwan,
Thanks for following with dibp.
As you already know i belueve i am standing with 75 with 21 oct. Can we have some scope here that we will get it?


----------



## piyush_n

shawnfj said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I asked DIBP via email about the status of accountant invites and what's happening with it and this is the response I got:
> 
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.
> 
> The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories."


I got the same reply


----------



## piyush_n

I am waiting since last 1.5 years. Intially I had 65 Points, thn somehow i managed to complete 8 years of work experience. So my point jumped to 70. Then i got the assessment done for my partner. So now the total points are 75.

EOI date of effect 18 Oct, 15:30 Hours. And currently the backlog for 75 pointers has been cleared till 18 Oct 13:30 hours.

Just because of 2 hours I am waiting from last two rounds. Dont know what will happen now. There might be more 80 pointers in the system who will get the invite first.

Highly Frustated. ??


----------



## duc.pham89

piyush_n said:


> I am waiting since last 1.5 years. Intially I had 65 Points, thn somehow i managed to complete 8 years of work experience. So my point jumped to 70. Then i got the assessment done for my partner. So now the total points are 75.
> 
> EOI date of effect 18 Oct, 15:30 Hours. And currently the backlog for 75 pointers has been cleared till 18 Oct 13:30 hours.
> 
> Just because of 2 hours I am waiting from last two rounds. Dont know what will happen now. There might be more 80 pointers in the system who will get the invite first.
> 
> Highly Frustated. ??


I think you don’t need to worry. Just sit back and wait for it. You are next in the line. It’s illogical that they stop inviting accountants or just invite 80s because auditors are getting invited and 80s will be cleared soon. Just think like you are luckier than the guy submitted at 13:31.


----------



## piyush_n

duc.pham89 said:


> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting since last 1.5 years. Intially I had 65 Points, thn somehow i managed to complete 8 years of work experience. So my point jumped to 70. Then i got the assessment done for my partner. So now the total points are 75.
> 
> EOI date of effect 18 Oct, 15:30 Hours. And currently the backlog for 75 pointers has been cleared till 18 Oct 13:30 hours.
> 
> Just because of 2 hours I am waiting from last two rounds. Dont know what will happen now. There might be more 80 pointers in the system who will get the invite first.
> 
> Highly Frustated. ??
> 
> 
> 
> I think you don’t need to worry. Just sit back and wait for it. You are next in the line. It’s illogical that they stop inviting accountants or just invite 80s because auditors are getting invited and 80s will be cleared soon. Just think like you are luckier than the guy submitted at 13:31.
Click to expand...

HaHa. Thats True. Lets see what happens next


----------



## Piyali

Hi everyone 
What’s next date of invitation round. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Piyali said:


> Hi everyone
> What’s next date of invitation round.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


17 Jan 2018


----------



## Noime P

I asked immi about the next round. They reply: 

“The Department expects to run the next round on 17 January 2018. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.”


----------



## Noime P

piyush_n said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I asked DIBP via email about the status of accountant invites and what's happening with it and this is the response I got:
> 
> "Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.
> 
> The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> I got the same reply
Click to expand...

Same:
Thank you for your enquiry.

Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.

In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.

The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories. 

The Department expects to run the next round on 17 January 2018. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.

Invitations are issued from SkillSelect via an automated process for which we are not in a position to influence and, as a result, we are unable to advise if you will be offered an invitation.

Kind regards
______________________________________
Fulvia
SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
E: [email protected]


----------



## shakaybj

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Because my PTE is valid until April 2019, I have no idea whether I can get the invitation before that or not, can i just submit EOI first?
> 
> And after when I finish Naati I can just update my EOI or I need to make a new one?


You can mate..everybody can submit a EOI..update it but your DOE will change due to points increased


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> Same:
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018.
> 
> The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories.
> 
> The Department expects to run the next round on 17 January 2018. Please note invitation round dates are subject to change.
> 
> Invitations are issued from SkillSelect via an automated process for which we are not in a position to influence and, as a result, we are unable to advise if you will be offered an invitation.
> 
> Kind regards
> ______________________________________
> Fulvia
> SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection
> E: [email protected]


Hope everything resumes as normal from the next round :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sd1982

I think they're overloaded. CO's are not replying within the timeframe. But that's fine. 

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## addy101

Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points and 189 with 75 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.

Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario. Please throw some light..


----------



## Vivek6_m

piyush_n said:


> I am waiting since last 1.5 years. Intially I had 65 Points, thn somehow i managed to complete 8 years of work experience. So my point jumped to 70. Then i got the assessment done for my partner. So now the total points are 75.
> 
> EOI date of effect 18 Oct, 15:30 Hours. And currently the backlog for 75 pointers has been cleared till 18 Oct 13:30 hours.
> 
> Just because of 2 hours I am waiting from last two rounds. Dont know what will happen now. There might be more 80 pointers in the system who will get the invite first.
> 
> Highly Frustated. ??


Hi Piyush,

A lot of members are waiting with 65 & also 70 points.

Don't worry.. You are Next in the list to be cleared..


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS if you are still visiting this thread kindly review the entire circumstanes.


----------



## Jessica89

Rab nawaz said:


> FAIS if you are still visiting this thread kindly review the entire circumstanes.


Negative Nancy strikes again


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jessica89 said:


> Negative Nancy strikes again


He is the most positive guy on expat so atleast read something before posting yours first thought.


----------



## Jessica89

Rab nawaz said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative Nancy strikes again
> 
> 
> 
> He is the most positive guy on expat so atleast read something before posting yours first thought.
Click to expand...

Was referring to u and not anyone else rab nawaz


----------



## Rab nawaz

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-december-invitation-round-2017.aspx


----------



## mirand

Only 80 pointers are invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

There were sixty seven 80 pointers in total,


----------



## Need75

Rab nawaz said:


> Accounting graduates are more than honey bees in Australia and those greedy migration agents are keep enrolling them in py+naati+accounting so they Earn commision by the foolish decisions taken by international students.


Hey Rab,

Thanks for being super active on the forum. I am a silent lurker for the most of it here - will be finishing my Accounting course in July 2018. By the time I finish I will have 70 points (30 age, 20 studies, 20 PTE). I am currently considering taking up the PY starting July/August 2018 and that will only finish in May 2019 which is when I'll have 75 and clearly doesn't look like that is going to help a lot.

Will be visiting a migration agent for suggestions as well starting next week. 

As someone who's been around for as long as you have, what do you recommend? Start PY? Look at other options/countries such as Canada?

Regards,
N

(International Student)


----------



## Noime P

Devina2008 said:


> There were sixty seven 80 pointers in total,


And that 67 people are coming from all skills and not only accounting.


----------



## Devina2008

Exactly. Keep up your positive feeling guys.


Noime P said:


> Devina2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were sixty seven 80 pointers in total,
> 
> 
> 
> And that 67 people are coming from all skills and not only accounting.
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

Given the new processing arrangements starting from mid next year and use of contractor to process visas, i hope they don't put off normal invitation rounds to next financial year. no one would want it to happen but looks like a reason for slow invites.


----------



## NB

sumitsagar said:


> Given the new processing arrangements starting from mid next year and use of contractor to process visas, i hope they don't put off normal invitation rounds to next financial year. no one would want it to happen but looks like a reason for slow invites.


I don’t think the contractor would be appointed so soon
It is still in the tendering stage
Moreover, before that they have to reduce the number of different visas from 100 at present to 10
That will require a lot of study and consultations from all affected parties 

So the present system will chug along for still some time

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

Really hope that's the case, thanks for sharing your thoughts mate.


----------



## quantum07

Accounting and Auditing are going to get more and more tough from next year. Minimum point needed for an Invite will be 80, this is the truth, no matter you all like it or not.

RAB NAWAZ has always predicted everything correctly from when he joined this forum. You may not like what he writes here because you dont want to hear the truth.

from easily getting invited at 60 points, it has come to a point where even 80 points has 9 days backlog.

Keep your option open, Canada is a Great country too, if you dont want to go there, try for 489 Visa.


----------



## Devina2008

Guys one logical scenario, recent graduates would take minimum of 1-2 years to reach up to 80 points. If they invite only 80 pointers then by inviting 3-4 rounds all 80 pointers will be cleared and after that whom are they gonna invite? Off course 75 pointers. yes, considering the current scenario the process will be slower than before, but there are still lots of hope for 75 pointers until march 2018.


----------



## handyjohn

Points will stay on 75 guys. They are not inviting full round that’s the main reason of backlog. Still more than 2000 places are left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

handyjohn said:


> Points will stay on 75 guys. They are not inviting full round that’s the main reason of backlog. Still more than 2000 places are left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The places granted to NZ stream do not appear in these figures but are a part of the entire grants to b made

Cheers


----------



## Faraz365

newbienz said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points will stay on 75 guys. They are not inviting full round that’s the main reason of backlog. Still more than 2000 places are left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The places granted to NZ stream do not appear in these figures but are a part of the entire grants to b made
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I have 75 with doe 21 oct. Bit now lost all hopes bec of previous trend. Thinking now for canada. Lost all the money and time specially. I know they will not invite 75's


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Points will stay on 75 guys. They are not inviting full round that’s the main reason of backlog. Still more than 2000 places are left.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The places granted to NZ stream do not appear in these figures but are a part of the entire grants to b made
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have 75 with doe 21 oct. Bit now lost all hopes bec of previous trend. Thinking now for canada. Lost all the money and time specially. I know they will not invite 75's
Click to expand...

Wrote pte 13 rimes to get 79plus.


----------



## ykhawaja

Faraz365 said:


> Wrote pte 13 rimes to get 79plus.



You do realise that getting 80 points takes time, effort, years.

You would need

age 30
english 20
education 15
aus study 5
regional study 5

and the next 5 points can be naati, py, experience, or partner points. I do not understand how come 80 points is going to be achieved by everyone. Meaning, everyone has the perfect age, perfect english points, bachelor or master education, study in australia for 2 years and that to regional . Also has passed naati. 75 points can be acheived by the breakdown above, but 80 points takes 1-2 years for each graduate. So how come only 80 pointers will be invited in the 4000 places.


----------



## Faraz365

ykhawaja said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrote pte 13 rimes to get 79plus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that getting 80 points takes time, effort, years.
> 
> You would need
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus study 5
> regional study 5
> 
> and the next 5 points can be naati, py, experience, or partner points. I do not understand how come 80 points is going to be achieved by everyone. Meaning, everyone has the perfect age, perfect english points, bachelor or master education, study in australia for 2 years and that to regional . Also has passed naati. 75 points can be acheived by the breakdown above, but 80 points takes 1-2 years for each graduate. So how come only 80 pointers will be invited in the 4000 places.
Click to expand...

Completely agreed mate.
Initially i submitted eoi with 65 points in march.then i wrote 13 times to get additional 10 points. After that i submitted on 21 oct hoping that i will get it but till now no news...


----------



## Faraz365

And we are mjssing exp points in here which is catering to 80 pointers apart from other criteria you mentioned


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> You do realise that getting 80 points takes time, effort, years.
> 
> You would need
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus study 5
> regional study 5
> 
> and the next 5 points can be naati, py, experience, or partner points. I do not understand how come 80 points is going to be achieved by everyone. Meaning, everyone has the perfect age, perfect english points, bachelor or master education, study in australia for 2 years and that to regional . Also has passed naati. 75 points can be acheived by the breakdown above, but 80 points takes 1-2 years for each graduate. So how come only 80 pointers will be invited in the 4000 places.


By the time they have destroyed the system there are thousands and thousands of previous graduates waiting for years and years and would you believe they will
Be keep waiting on certain points in fact there are dozens of 80 pointers on the way and will participate in every round. Further, Small rounds, blank rounds, technical glitches, fake eois, corrupt system and silly agents are more than enought to push the points to 80. I still remember people use to call me crazy when i had predicted 75 and every single one of them was saying from where they will get 75 and today 75 is new 70.


----------



## muz068

80 is not impossible to achieve.

We are forgetting that there are many graduates in Australia who have done an accounting qualification and most have studied Accounting for two year or more. 

30 Age
20 (Education + Aus Study)
20 PTE
5+5 ( This could easily come from py,naati or even spouse) 
Many are doing PY AND NAATI so 80 points very much achievable


----------



## Sd1982

80 points is being done to take the pressure off COs. They have already invited DOUBLE the Accountants compared to FY 17 and have to sift through thousands of applications to the point where they even . It will soon drop down to 75 so there's nothing to panic. 

Once the traffic is under control expect a storm of invites. 

1 invite = 5000 AUD


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Accountants will only get invitations if they increase numbers to 1000 or more every round until then no invitations for accountants. 
I don’t see that coming soon.


----------



## shakaybj

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Accountants will only get invitations if they increase numbers to 1000 or more every round until then no invitations for accountants.
> I don’t see that coming soon.


if like 300 per round, everybody fall overboard from the boat..


----------



## NB

shakaybj said:


> 。。。1000， are you kidding.. the total year cap is only 5k+, no need to be 1k per round just as normal 239 pro rata per round the 75 and 80 will be empty quick.


He is talking about the entire 189 invitation rounds which are currently capped at 300 vs 1000 earlier


----------



## ykhawaja

i hope rab nawaz gets the invite


----------



## govtec

If I have my CPA license issued in the United States, will that qualify me for additional 10 points under "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation"?

Thanks


----------



## azerty

govtec said:


> If I have my CPA license issued in the United States, will that qualify me for additional 10 points under "An award or qualification recognised by the relevant assessing authority for your nominated skilled occupation"?
> 
> Thanks


You can only count your education score once.
Eg. If you already counted 15 points for degree, you can't count an additional 10 for other qualifications you have.


----------



## SyedAliSaim

Devina2008 said:


> There were sixty seven 80 pointers in total,


Where did u get this number (67) from?? Sorry for being naive, Im currently sitting on 75 points and extremely frustrated because of the wait time..


----------



## Faraz365

Anybody saw the iscah predictions?
It said june 2018 end for 75 pointers.


----------



## NB

SyedAliSaim said:


> Where did u get this number (67) from?? Sorry for being naive, Im currently sitting on 75 points and extremely frustrated because of the wait time..


See the Skillselect graph for previous round 

Cheers


----------



## shakaybj

Faraz365 said:


> Anybody saw the iscah predictions?
> It said june 2018 end for 75 pointers.


Yes, but it is based on the current round invitations of 300 which is a extremely small number compared with previous, if the dept refuse to improve and continue to send such a tragic invitation, all occupations will be pushed to high points.


----------



## SyedAliSaim

newbienz said:


> See the Skillselect graph for previous round
> 
> Cheers


Yeah I got it, but it looks like all 67 of the 80 pointers are from accounting, because rest of the others are still at 75.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

is there really no hope for 75 pointers this year.
I have DOE of 27/10/2017 with 75.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

bunnykumarxyz said:


> is there really no hope for 75 pointers this year.
> I have DOE of 27/10/2017 with 75.




If they start sending invitations to accountants from next round even half the quota (120) each round 75 pointers till end of year should be fine. It all depends of numbers they invite and when .! Mine DOE is 29/[email protected]


----------



## Rab nawaz

bunnykumarxyz said:


> is there really no hope for 75 pointers this year.
> I have DOE of 27/10/2017 with 75.


There is hope and you will be invited soon in fact they will remove 75s but it will take little time and you are standing too close.


----------



## SyedAliSaim

Rab nawaz said:


> There is hope and you will be invited soon in fact they will remove 75s but it will take little time and you are standing too close.


Bro I've been following this thread for the last of days and I've seen you're quite active and seem to know a bit more than others. Now, this may b a redundant question but I need to ask your opinion on when to expect the invite, EOI submitted on December 08, 2017.
Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

What are your points?


----------



## SyedAliSaim

sumitsagar said:


> What are your points?


75

Age 30
Edu 20
PTE 20
NAATI 5


----------



## sumitsagar

Atleast 3 months for an invite I'd say.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Rab nawaz said:


> There is hope and you will be invited soon in fact they will remove 75s but it will take little time and you are standing too close.


Hi Bro,

Is it standing on a loose rope if 75 points are from *March 2018* onward? 
In your estimate would there be any chances for an invite till June 2018?


----------



## shawnfj

Been waiting for a while now! Fingers crossed that Wednesday morning will be rewarding with an invite! I think even with half invites for Accountants, things should move fairly, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## sumitsagar

What's your DOE and points? 


shawnfj said:


> Been waiting for a while now! Fingers crossed that Wednesday morning will be rewarding with an invite! I think even with half invites for Accountants, things should move fairly, but it remains to be seen.


----------



## shawnfj

sumitsagar said:


> What's your DOE and points?


75 points - DOE 25/10/2017


----------



## sumitsagar

If they send out normal or even half invites you should get invited in 17/10 round. 


shawnfj said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your DOE and points?
> 
> 
> 
> 75 points - DOE 25/10/2017
Click to expand...


----------



## shawnfj

sumitsagar said:


> If they send out normal or even half invites you should get invited in 17/10 round.


Thanks sumitsagar...we will find out in a day or two! ray2:


----------



## kirk1031

The department has just updated the occupation ceiling with extra note for accountant:

*Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3


----------



## sumitsagar

why does the accountants always get shafted...bad times ahead.

I think they should at least be transparent with how much quota is being used in other skilled visas. mainly the NZ 189 visa.


----------



## alizain1156

sumitsagar said:


> why does the accountants always get shafted...bad times ahead.
> 
> I think they should at least be transparent with how much quota is being used in other skilled visas. mainly the NZ 189 visa.


I think they really want no more accountants

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

alizain1156 said:


> I think they really want no more accountants
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I would solute them if they will remove accounting so those poker machines will stop ripping off hardworking international students and they will decide their future in a realistic way and guess what dozens of colleges will shut down, py wont exist anymore, naati will be written in history books and pte will be sent on holidays.


----------



## sumitsagar

I have a lot to say on the topic but I will keep my mouth shut because brigade of already successful skilled migrants will then overtake the thread and say things like if you don't like Australian skilled migration system then withdraw your eoi , it's such a shameful situation where prospective migrants can not even ask for transparency and accountability from the department without getting backlashed by people that are now on the other side of the fence.


----------



## alizain1156

Rab nawaz said:


> I would solute them if they will remove accounting so those poker machines will stop ripping off hardworking international students and they will decide their future in a realistic way and guess what dozens of colleges will shut down, py wont exist anymore, naati will be written in history books and pte will be sent on holidays.


Why are you so bitter have you got pr yet

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arf712

I am surprised to the frustration of 75 pointers with DOE October 2017!! Just think about people waiting on 70 points for more than a year.


----------



## Faraz365

arf712 said:


> I am surprised to the frustration of 75 pointers with DOE October 2017!! Just think about people waiting on 70 points for more than a year.


Buddy,
You dont know how we secured those points.
Even without hardwork i say, we can even syand at 70 or 65. But no, we have invested lots of money in clearing pte(i wrote 13 times) to get it.


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to the frustration of 75 pointers with DOE October 2017!! Just think about people waiting on 70 points for more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy,
> You dont know how we secured those points.
> Even without hardwork i say, we can even syand at 70 or 65. But no, we have invested lots of money in clearing pte(i wrote 13 times) to get it.
Click to expand...

Previously i was there with 65 points in 2016.


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised to the frustration of 75 pointers with DOE October 2017!! Just think about people waiting on 70 points for more than a year.
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy,
> You dont know how we secured those points.
> Even without hardwork i say, we can even syand at 70 or 65. But no, we have invested lots of money in clearing pte(i wrote 13 times) to get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Previously i was there with 65 points in 2016.
Click to expand...

My doe with 75 points is 21 oct.short by 3 days. Now you can know how much frustration im gng throught


----------



## 191jatan

Hi There,
I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.

My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )

My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.

Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?

As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.

And where can I assess her degree?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I have been in Australia since 2008. Every requirement I fulfill to apply PR they change the requirements or bring another rules.
I finally got 75 points doe29/10 was happy that I’ll get invitation soon had all my documents ready to apply visa and suddenly they stopped inviting accountants. 
It’s easy to say why people are frustrated doe with October but people can’t imagine how much time and money they have invested and result is zero so far. My visa expires in month have family here good jobs, kids going to school and don’t know the future even doing everything right in last 9 years.
I think it’s time to pack my bags as can’t apply any other visa.
It’s not only we here are stressed we have families back home stressed for same and can’t even explain to them what happening here.
What ever is going in relation to immigration in Australia is just related to grab votes in next election it’s not just liberals doing in Canberra it’s all parties doing same walking on same path as trump look at Western Australia labour govt. 
I don’t know if Li get PR or citizenship but if I get I’ll never ever vote these scums.


----------



## duc.pham89

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I have been in Australia since 2008. Every requirement I fulfill to apply PR they change the requirements or bring another rules.
> I finally got 75 points doe29/10 was happy that I’ll get invitation soon had all my documents ready to apply visa and suddenly they stopped inviting accountants.
> It’s easy to say why people are frustrated doe with October but people can’t imagine how much time and money they have invested and result is zero so far. My visa expires in month have family here good jobs, kids going to school and don’t know the future even doing everything right in last 9 years.
> I think it’s time to pack my bags as can’t apply any other visa.
> It’s not only we here are stressed we have families back home stressed for same and can’t even explain to them what happening here.
> What ever is going in relation to immigration in Australia is just related to grab votes in next election it’s not just liberals doing in Canberra it’s all parties doing same walking on same path as trump look at Western Australia labour govt.
> I don’t know if Li get PR or citizenship but if I get I’ll never ever vote these scums.


My Doe is 26/[email protected] No worries bro, we will be invited tomorrow


----------



## Jessica89

duc.pham89 said:


> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in Australia since 2008. Every requirement I fulfill to apply PR they change the requirements or bring another rules.
> I finally got 75 points doe29/10 was happy that I’ll get invitation soon had all my documents ready to apply visa and suddenly they stopped inviting accountants.
> It’s easy to say why people are frustrated doe with October but people can’t imagine how much time and money they have invested and result is zero so far. My visa expires in month have family here good jobs, kids going to school and don’t know the future even doing everything right in last 9 years.
> I think it’s time to pack my bags as can’t apply any other visa.
> It’s not only we here are stressed we have families back home stressed for same and can’t even explain to them what happening here.
> What ever is going in relation to immigration in Australia is just related to grab votes in next election it’s not just liberals doing in Canberra it’s all parties doing same walking on same path as trump look at Western Australia labour govt.
> I don’t know if Li get PR or citizenship but if I get I’ll never ever vote these scums.
> 
> 
> 
> My Doe is 26/[email protected] No worries bro, we will be invited tomorrow
Click to expand...

I really hope that people with doe of October get invited tomorrow. This is so unfair that dibp is not inviting accountants. I have a doe was first week of jan with 75 points and for at least my sake I hope u guys get invited tomorrow and movement picks up every round after that. 
All the best guys .


----------



## piyush_n

Mine DOE is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. Short by only two hours. Struggling from last two years. Dnt knw what will happen in the coming round.




Jessica89 said:


> duc.pham89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in Australia since 2008. Every requirement I fulfill to apply PR they change the requirements or bring another rules.
> I finally got 75 points doe29/10 was happy that I’ll get invitation soon had all my documents ready to apply visa and suddenly they stopped inviting accountants.
> It’s easy to say why people are frustrated doe with October but people can’t imagine how much time and money they have invested and result is zero so far. My visa expires in month have family here good jobs, kids going to school and don’t know the future even doing everything right in last 9 years.
> I think it’s time to pack my bags as can’t apply any other visa.
> It’s not only we here are stressed we have families back home stressed for same and can’t even explain to them what happening here.
> What ever is going in relation to immigration in Australia is just related to grab votes in next election it’s not just liberals doing in Canberra it’s all parties doing same walking on same path as trump look at Western Australia labour govt.
> I don’t know if Li get PR or citizenship but if I get I’ll never ever vote these scums.
> 
> 
> 
> My Doe is 26/[email protected] No worries bro, we will be invited tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope that people with doe of October get invited tomorrow. This is so unfair that dibp is not inviting accountants. I have a doe was first week of jan with 75 points and for at least my sake I hope u guys get invited tomorrow and movement picks up every round after that.
> All the best guys .
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

My only concern is that, in the same month same week they had knocked out 70s and till today they wont stand up and now 75s are at the same time same week same month.


----------



## arf712

Has anyone got an invite?


----------



## Jessica89

arf712 said:


> Has anyone got an invite?


Round is tomorrow night at 12am


----------



## shawnfj

75 pointers may be jumping because as it is, it is a phenomenal amount of points to achieve, and to wait with these points from October, may be overwhelming and saddening for all, if not, most of us!
Respect to each and everyone of you for gaining points, irrespective of the range between 60-80 as each case is different and each battle is unique - the end goal is to reach Australia so we could all live the lives we have dreamt off and I wish all of you the very best!

Now, I really hope that Accountants get an invite in the upcoming round - even at 50% of the pro-rata arrangement, we could see some positive movement!


----------



## Darshana

191jatan said:


> Hi There,
> I am currently standing at 75 points as I’ve scored 79+ in PTE and completed my PY in accounting.
> 
> My anz code is 221111 ( General accountant )
> 
> My query is that I recently got married and my wife has bachelors in commerce from Gujarat University and Also MBA in marketing management from Gujarat Technological University. She has 6 bands each in IELTS. She is currently onshore with me.
> 
> Can I claim her 5 points towards my 189?
> 
> As my visa’s are expiring in 4 months.
> 
> And where can I assess her degree?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Get her degree assessed with CPA or CA ANZ before claiming her points. Indian BCom's do get recognized. Mine did. But in some remote cases it does not. I got mine from CA ANZ so you can try through them.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello everyone, 
Can you give me advice on my case? 

DOE 189, 190: 10/1/2018
Anzsco - 221111
Points 189 (70), 190 (70+5)
Age - 30
Education - 15
Aus Education - 5
English - 20
NSW ss - 5

My PTE will be valid until April 2019. 
My visa expires on September 2019. 

Im will be taking NAATI in March, which Im hoping to clear before June (if I have to retake NAATI). 

With that, I will have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190. 
What are the chances I will receive an invitation before April 2019 if I update my EOI in March/June 2018? 

If I am able to clear NAATI in march, will it be okay?


----------



## teengo13

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can you give me advice on my case?
> 
> DOE 189, 190: 10/1/2018
> Anzsco - 221111
> Points 189 (70), 190 (70+5)
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> Aus Education - 5
> English - 20
> NSW ss - 5
> 
> My PTE will be valid until April 2019.
> My visa expires on September 2019.
> 
> Im will be taking NAATI in March, which Im hoping to clear before June (if I have to retake NAATI).
> 
> With that, I will have 75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190.
> What are the chances I will receive an invitation before April 2019 if I update my EOI in March/June 2018?
> 
> If I am able to clear NAATI in march, will it be okay?


In my opinion, it is hard to predict when you will get an invite. Many things will change in the next financial year. Just hope that the points still stay at 75 next financial year. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## arf712

I have seen in Iscah's post that there might be a new point system coming soon. Does anyone have any idea about that?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

teengo13 said:


> In my opinion, it is hard to predict when you will get an invite. Many things will change in the next financial year. Just hope that the points still stay at 75 next financial year. :fingerscrossed:


Do you think accountant will still be on the list for next FY?


----------



## Noime P

Trend of invitation in each round.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hDMwZx2ba47Fe-pwKOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#
Open this file. Here, we can see the trend. This is normal situation now as what they always do in the previous years during dec-jan rounds.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> I would solute them if they will remove accounting so those poker machines will stop ripping off hardworking international students and they will decide their future in a realistic way and guess what dozens of colleges will shut down, py wont exist anymore, naati will be written in history books and pte will be sent on holidays.


just because you cant get the invite does not mean you pray for others dream to get over. stop whinning for gods sake


----------



## teengo13

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Do you think accountant will still be on the list for next FY?


In my opinion, Accounting will still be on the list next financial year. So don't worry about it!

Just a bit worried about the rumour that there will be a new points test system in the next financial year.

One more thing, if the new Naati test is easier to pass, then the points may not return to 75 so soon. 
Good luck to everyone! :fingerscrossed: Everything will be fine.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

teengo13 said:


> In my opinion, Accounting will still be on the list next financial year. So don't worry about it!
> 
> Just a bit worried about the rumour that there will be a new points test system in the next financial year.
> 
> One more thing, if the new Naati test is easier to pass, then the points may not return to 75 so soon.
> Good luck to everyone! :fingerscrossed: Everything will be fine.


A New points test system? 

Wait what? Was it just pure speculation or this has been validated?


----------



## Devina2008

Keep up your hope mate, you'll be invited tomorrow for sure . Good luck to you and your entire family.


Jessica89 said:


> duc.pham89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been in Australia since 2008. Every requirement I fulfill to apply PR they change the requirements or bring another rules.
> I finally got 75 points doe29/10 was happy that I’ll get invitation soon had all my documents ready to apply visa and suddenly they stopped inviting accountants.
> It’s easy to say why people are frustrated doe with October but people can’t imagine how much time and money they have invested and result is zero so far. My visa expires in month have family here good jobs, kids going to school and don’t know the future even doing everything right in last 9 years.
> I think it’s time to pack my bags as can’t apply any other visa.
> It’s not only we here are stressed we have families back home stressed for same and can’t even explain to them what happening here.
> What ever is going in relation to immigration in Australia is just related to grab votes in next election it’s not just liberals doing in Canberra it’s all parties doing same walking on same path as trump look at Western Australia labour govt.
> I don’t know if Li get PR or citizenship but if I get I’ll never ever vote these scums.
> 
> 
> 
> My Doe is 26/[email protected] No worries bro, we will be invited tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope that people with doe of October get invited tomorrow. This is so unfair that dibp is not inviting accountants. I have a doe was first week of jan with 75 points and for at least my sake I hope u guys get invited tomorrow and movement picks up every round after that.
> All the best guys .
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

Your prediction might be correct, but this year's ceiling is double than previous, so we still can hope for best.


Rab nawaz said:


> My only concern is that, in the same month same week they had knocked out 70s and till today they wont stand up and now 75s are at the same time same week same month.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Devina2008 said:


> Your prediction might be correct, but this year's ceiling is double than previous, so we still can hope for best.


As i have mentioned before i am hopefull about those close EOis at 75 points and also believe there will be a round by tonight so even a small movement in cut offs will save most of the members overhere.


----------



## Goodluck1512

ykhawaja said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would solute them if they will remove accounting so those poker machines will stop ripping off hardworking international students and they will decide their future in a realistic way and guess what dozens of colleges will shut down, py wont exist anymore, naati will be written in history books and pte will be sent on holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaj , i think its time for you to get retired from this forum. As you are scaring <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218*
> everyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Piyali

Good luck to those who are expecting invitation tonight.

Anyone with 28 November DOE?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Please confirm as soon as possible in case any of you receive the invite.


----------



## sumitsagar

It's showtime


----------



## mirand

Any invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

I think no invitations atleast for 75 pointers


----------



## shawnfj

No invites it seems. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Seems like they didn’t had any round tonight.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Seems like they are holding everything till new point based system will be introduced.


----------



## kunalbatra46

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations

Can someone please explain the changes made to management and taxation account?

Thanks


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Either there was no round today or another round of 300 or less and most invitations sent to ghost EOI’s.
So disappointed!!!


----------



## Faraz365

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Either there was no round today or another round of 300 or less and most invitations sent to ghost EOI’s.
> So disappointed!!!


Guys.it says 00.00 aest so still we have 12 minutes left


----------



## lingling

Faraz365 said:


> Guys.it says 00.00 aest so still we have 12 minutes left


Sydney is under day light saving now till end March so it's 1 hour ahead of normal


----------



## duc.pham89

seems like nothing... no invitation.... any prediction about the changes in new point test system? Its so unfair for people to pursuit the old one and then they suddenly change it? their points may be affected


----------



## Rab nawaz

duc.pham89 said:


> seems like nothing... no invitation.... any prediction about the changes in new point test system? Its so unfair for people to pursuit the old one and then they suddenly change it? their points may be affected


It will affect max pointers in fact lower pointers are already out of the game in 1800AD.


----------



## Devina2008

Is it seriously???? No invitations tonight??


----------



## Goodluck1512

Rab nawaz said:


> It will affect max pointers in fact lower pointers are already out of the game in 1800AD.


Apart from iscah’s post do you have any other link which says about this new point system. They had to invite 3 rounds in january They will invite on 25 th to make it 2 rounds for this month.


----------



## Appmm

What is new point based system..?


----------



## shawnfj

I believe there may have been technical difficulties with the round and maybe, just maybe, it may be run tonight - like they did previously due to the same reasons.

This is based on pure speculation and anyone's guess is as good as mine!


----------



## Devina2008

Poor us, someone should learn the skill of patience from us.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Goodluck1512 said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will affect max pointers in fact lower pointers are already out of the game in 1800AD.
> 
> 
> 
> Apart from iscah’s post do you have any other link which says about this new point system. They had to invite 3 rounds in january They will invite on 25 th to make it 2 rounds for this month.
Click to expand...


Where's did they mention there are 3 rounds?


----------



## Goodluck1512

Where's did they mention there are 3 rounds?[/QUOTE]

Jan 3, jan 17 and jan 30 would be 3 rounds in january. If they invited every fortnight it would have been 3 rounds in january. Its just my guess that this could be the reason. I may not be right.


----------



## shakaybj

Goodluck1512 said:


> Where's did they mention there are 3 rounds?


Jan 3, jan 17 and jan 30 would be 3 rounds in january. If they invited every fortnight it would have been 3 rounds in january. Its just my guess that this could be the reason. I may not be right.[/QUOTE]

They have changed it for a long time, not for fortnightly but for twice a month.


----------



## Sushev

Just saw a post in isach fb page stating that there will be a minor delay of 1or2 business days for current invitation round to occur. Hoping dibp will send invites to accountants this time. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sohaibn

Update from DIBP about the 17th January SkillSelect round - 

"Due to systems updating to accommodate new occupation lists that came into effect 17 January 2018 there will be a minor delay of one-two business days for current the Invitation round to occur (that was due to occur on 17 January 2018)."

Source ‘Iscah’


----------



## Devina2008

Just saw Iscah's post about the reason of no invitation, it's because of the system they have updated today, hopefully we will hear some good news in a day or two.


----------



## Noime P

So here’s the reason why. Lets just wait for a day or two for our invitation. #hopeful


----------



## piyush_n

Accountants take another big hit for 189 invitations - 

DIBP have nicely adjusted the way they will interpret the occupational ceiling of 4,785 places for 2017/18. It was thought that this was all for the 189 visa program. However they have now added a note specifically for Accountants to read 

*Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."

This is very important and mirrors what DIBP did at the start of the 2016/17 program year. On that occasion they boosted Accountants hopes by saying initially that the ceiling will rise to 4777 places. But then dampened that by saying (just for Accountants) that it will include visas granted for all points test categories (489, 189, 190) and Employer sponsored categories. The effect was a drop down to just 2,500 places

They look to have now done the same for 2017/18. 

So in short the 4,785 places seem to be including ALL state sponsored 489 and 190 visas as well as RSMS (187) and ENS (186) visa Accountant grants. As they all come under the general interpretation of "other skilled visa categories"

That in effect will reduce the number of places for Accountants down from 4,785 to more likely around 2500-3000. (same as last program year)

Given that 2633 EOIs have been invited already, and DIBP invited ZERO in the last round, this looks awful for the rest of the program 

Source ISCAH FB Page


----------



## Jessica89

Dibp has shattered all hopes for accountants for this program year and successfully wiped 75 pointers . 4785 includes other skill visas like rsms, 489, 190 which leaves around 2500-3000 for 189. Given dibp has already invited 2633 applicants, they might not issue any more invites which is evident from last round .


----------



## ykhawaja

piyush_n said:


> Accountants take another big hit for 189 invitations -
> 
> DIBP have nicely adjusted the way they will interpret the occupational ceiling of 4,785 places for 2017/18. It was thought that this was all for the 189 visa program. However they have now added a note specifically for Accountants to read
> 
> *Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> This is very important and mirrors what DIBP did at the start of the 2016/17 program year. On that occasion they boosted Accountants hopes by saying initially that the ceiling will rise to 4777 places. But then dampened that by saying (just for Accountants) that it will include visas granted for all points test categories (489, 189, 190) and Employer sponsored categories. The effect was a drop down to just 2,500 places
> 
> They look to have now done the same for 2017/18.
> 
> So in short the 4,785 places seem to be including ALL state sponsored 489 and 190 visas as well as RSMS (187) and ENS (186) visa Accountant grants. As they all come under the general interpretation of "other skilled visa categories"
> 
> That in effect will reduce the number of places for Accountants down from 4,785 to more likely around 2500-3000. (same as last program year)
> 
> Given that 2633 EOIs have been invited already, and DIBP invited ZERO in the last round, this looks awful for the rest of the program
> 
> Source ISCAH FB Page



Does that include external auditor as well


----------



## Jessica89

ykhawaja said:


> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Accountants take another big hit for 189 invitations -
> 
> DIBP have nicely adjusted the way they will interpret the occupational ceiling of 4,785 places for 2017/18. It was thought that this was all for the 189 visa program. However they have now added a note specifically for Accountants to read
> 
> *Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> This is very important and mirrors what DIBP did at the start of the 2016/17 program year. On that occasion they boosted Accountants hopes by saying initially that the ceiling will rise to 4777 places. But then dampened that by saying (just for Accountants) that it will include visas granted for all points test categories (489, 189, 190) and Employer sponsored categories. The effect was a drop down to just 2,500 places
> 
> They look to have now done the same for 2017/18.
> 
> So in short the 4,785 places seem to be including ALL state sponsored 489 and 190 visas as well as RSMS (187) and ENS (186) visa Accountant grants. As they all come under the general interpretation of "other skilled visa categories"
> 
> That in effect will reduce the number of places for Accountants down from 4,785 to more likely around 2500-3000. (same as last program year)
> 
> Given that 2633 EOIs have been invited already, and DIBP invited ZERO in the last round, this looks awful for the rest of the program
> 
> Source ISCAH FB Page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that include external auditor as well
Click to expand...

It’s just for accountants


----------



## Josh Cameron

How are we guys?


----------



## Josh Cameron

Ok 
I told you already that no more accountants will be invited and everyone mocked me.
I know I just created this account to let you know that there will be no more accountant invitations this financial year I have a very secret source of this news.
I know it’s disheartening but I would
Suggest you to look for another visa options or other countries like Canada.
Dibp is making you all fool.


----------



## Jessica89

Josh Cameron said:


> How are we guys?


Guess U were right all along .


----------



## itsaravind

Are the Eoi points relevant on the date of invite or at anytime thereafter...?


----------



## Jessica89

Josh Cameron said:


> Ok
> I told you already that no more accountants will be invited and everyone mocked me.
> I know I just created this account to let you know that there will be no more accountant invitations this financial year I have a very secret source of this news.
> I know it’s disheartening but I would
> Suggest you to look for another visa options or other countries like Canada.
> Dibp is making you all fool.


How about next program year ceiling ?? Are accountants going to be sol??


----------



## NB

itsaravind said:


> Are the Eoi points relevant on the date of invite or at anytime thereafter...?


EOI points are frozen on the date of invite

They do not change under any circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

Iscah might be wrong. They said may be. This news is not 100% confirmed.


----------



## Gemini82

Well I think people who were predicting no more invitations for accountants were right. Iscah also shared some news earlier that all invitations for accountants for the year had been given out. I guess that's all folks. See you in 2018-2019 with 80 points cut off. So disappointing.


----------



## Gemini82

Gemini82 said:


> Well I think people who were predicting no more invitations for accountants were right. Iscah also shared some news earlier that all invitations for accountants for the year had been given out. I guess that's all folks. See you in 2018-2019 with 80 points cut off. So disappointing.


 That too if accounting remains on SOL next year.


----------



## sumitsagar

Also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories. Doesn't say all skilled visa categories.
Also Iscah said potentially bad news, not confirmed.


----------



## Ku_

I have officially withdrawn my EOI! last 2 years has been a roller coaster ride which eventually crashed! Can't hang on to false hopes anymore..its time to move on. All the best to all those waiting to start their Aussie journey!


----------



## Rab nawaz

From fake 4785 to frozen 75s and 70s in the same months i was always spot on and i still believe they will introduce higher category same as south Australia where you do need 85 points to be nominated.


----------



## shawnfj

Ok, so 489 visas are definitely not handed out to accountants due to pro rata arrangements. That leaves NSW (190) and employer visas that could consume the quota. Realistically how many accountants have been invited through these categories? 1k at the worst or most. So 2633 plus 1k is around 3.6k invites given out and that leaves another 1.1k of invites. That's just my opinion based on logic. I don't even know if NZers are included in the quota for their respective stream.

There are glimmers of hope and there are also scary moments looking at what's transpiring around us. Let's see what happens in the next round. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

I think now its time to move away from Australia. Recent accountants graduates who has 2years 485 visa,better just work and collect money instead of fetching our hard earned money to py pte naati and stuffs and look for another options outside australia when you are done with your visa. We were stupid who spent all our money doing those py pte naati and allowed them to play with our future.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sushev said:


> I think now its time to move away from Australia. Recent accountants graduates who has 2years 485 visa,better just work and collect money instead of fetching our hard earned money to py pte naati and stuffs and look for another options outside australia when you are done with your visa. We were stupid who spent all our money doing those py pte naati and allowed them to play with our future.


Thats what am trying to explain in previous 1 year.


----------



## Goodluck1512

Hi guys
Can we claim 5 points for external auditor after completing accounting professional year?


----------



## Piyali

Rab nawaz said:


> Thats what am trying to explain in previous 1 year.




Then why didn’t you went. Why are you still here after 1 year. Stop fooling poor fellas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

I really am at crossroads, I can feel for everyone that's so close yet so far in getting an invite (including me!). I would at least hope that all backlogs till December are cleared within this fiscal year.


----------



## Jessica89

Rab nawaz said:


> From fake 4785 to frozen 75s and 70s in the same months i was always spot on and i still believe they will introduce higher category same as south Australia where you do need 85 points to be nominated.


Must be a big boost to your ego. And now u have made another prediction “kali jubaan


----------



## blackrider89

Goodluck1512 said:


> Hi guys
> Can we claim 5 points for external auditor after completing accounting professional year?


Yes you can.


----------



## Noime P

sumitsagar said:


> Iscah might be wrong. They said may be. This news is not 100% confirmed.


Yes, i agree with you. Im still hoping. And immi didn’t say that they will stop inviting accountants as ceiling is already full, they only say distribute it to all other skilled categories. We’ll just hope that they will still continue to invite accountants until end of this FY


----------



## sumitsagar

Nowhere have they said no more invites for Accountants this year. Quota may have been reduced as it includes other visas. But accountants still in the game.


----------



## Hopeisalive

shawnfj said:


> I really am at crossroads, I can feel for everyone that's so close yet so far in getting an invite (including me!). I would at least hope that all backlogs till December are cleared within this fiscal year.



Even I'm my doe 25 Oct @ 75. Very very close but still looks very far.


----------



## addy101

Accountants take another big hit for 189 invitations - Iscah ISCAH says this... but is there a formal announcement from DIBP, i mean is it there on the website or any official news released


----------



## sumitsagar

No. That's what I mean. Iscah isn't representative of DHA. They are only guessing like they always do.


----------



## Jessica89

The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.


----------



## shawnfj

Hopeisalive said:


> Even I'm my doe 25 Oct @ 75. Very very close but still looks very far.


That makes the two of us buddy! Your moniker says hope is alive, but for how long is the question? All of a sudden, a DOE of 25th October seems like as if we lodged an eoi today!


----------



## mirand

I just saw the article on iscah website. Is it true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

addy101 said:


> Accountants take another big hit for 189 invitations - Iscah ISCAH says this... but is there a formal announcement from DIBP, i mean is it there on the website or any official news released



Its just predictions as what we all so also. So its not really confirmed, no announcement or whatsoever from dibp. I will just move out of this forum as it all give me negative thoughts. And i will just wait for my invitation to come.


----------



## sumitsagar

Yeah, we should keep in mind this. Other visas included or not. It's still showing quota unused that will be issued although possibly at lower amounts, still 75ers till December should get through. Also thinking to move out of this forum and unsubscribe agents that post anything without substantiating. 


Jessica89 said:


> The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.


----------



## Jessica89

sumitsagar said:


> Yeah, we should keep in mind this. Other visas included or not. It's still showing quota unused that will be issued although possibly at lower amounts, still 75ers till December should get through. Also thinking to move out of this forum and unsubscribe agents that post anything without substantiating.
> 
> 
> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.
Click to expand...

There are many negative people here and they cause extra stress to already stressed out members . And when something bad happens those negative people actually feel satisfied because they have nothing to do with their lives. 
Don’t leave forum just because of few negative people . There are many positive and supportive people here .


----------



## Noime P

sumitsagar said:


> No. That's what I mean. Iscah isn't representative of DHA. They are only guessing like they always do.


You’re right


----------



## addy101

see there is nothing we can do about this process, even if they invite more people or not. It is their wish and requirement. So my opinion is to just wait patiently and be positive. No need to panic until and unless their is any formal announcement and even if it is then let it be. Venting out one's anger here on the forum will not be of any help and neither the negativity will do anything.

So folks cross your fingers, pray and get on with your life, it will done when it has to be.

Cheers!!


----------



## Noime P

Jessica89 said:


> The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.


Did you found it in their website? Where is the link? Thank you for this info, Jessica. This is a big relief for all of us hoping.


----------



## Noime P

I also agree with you. Too much negativity here which doesn’t help us at all. 



sumitsagar said:


> Yeah, we should keep in mind this. Other visas included or not. It's still showing quota unused that will be issued although possibly at lower amounts, still 75ers till December should get through. Also thinking to move out of this forum and unsubscribe agents that post anything without substantiating.
> 
> 
> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.
Click to expand...


----------



## Noime P

High five here. Im also with 75points doe:25/10/17
And im hopeful. But just very disgusted with all the negative speculations that people say. Im already stressed and they make me more stressed.!!! Huhu. 



shawnfj said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even I'm my doe 25 Oct @ 75. Very very close but still looks very far.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes the two of us buddy! Your moniker says hope is alive, but for how long is the question? All of a sudden, a DOE of 25th October seems like as if we lodged an eoi today!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sushev

We cannot blame dibp only for creating this situation. We as an applicant and agents also do have hands in it. We give authority to agents to act in behalf of us without having any knowledge of what they will do. We do what so ever they will ask us to do in order to get invitation. And agents makes us do skill assessments in all 4 occupations (general,taxation,mgmt and auditor)and they file our eoi in all 4 occupation on the same date same time. And we as an applicant dont even have a knowledge that general taxation and mgmt accountants stay in a same que. Recently this has happened with one of my friend. Agent filed an eoi in all 4 occupation and got invited in all 4 with 80 points plus 190 at the same day. But my friend applied on just general accountant,which means rest of the invite got wasted.


----------



## sumitsagar

People drawing conclusions from the fact that no Accountants were invited in last round. Accountants were also not invited in 4/10 round. Also the fact that the last 2 rounds were small rounds so obviously they couldn't accommodate accountants as they take out a big chunk and there are still enough rounds left to finish the quota.


----------



## Jessica89

Noime P said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dibp website says that there are still 2152 places left. I hope atleast half is for 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you found it in their website? Where is the link? Thank you for this info, Jessica. This is a big relief for all of us hoping.
Click to expand...

When the result dor3rd jan came out , I clicked the link and on iscah page n on dibp page there was table that showed the ceiling of 4785 and invites till date were 2633. But there was asterisk sign at the bottom saying accountants occupation ceiling reflects other visa. Realistically this can be predicted anyway . I still have the screenshot of the numbers. But I can’t find the numbers now if I go to the same link . 
I don’t know if those 2633 invites were solely for 189 or reflects others visas too


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I think Dibp will wait by end of this financial year and see how many people apply visas as accountant in all visa categories and then they will invite remaining numbers in last 3-4 rounds.
But by the time most 75 pointers will be out already as 80 and 80+ will lineup.


----------



## muz068

Piyali said:


> Then why didn’t you went. Why are you still here after 1 year. Stop fooling poor fellas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. You know that you are messing with a wrong person @Rab Nawaz 

Btw I believe that the minimum point score would increase from 60 to 70 or more for all the skilled visas very soon. This is my prediction. Lets see what happens


----------



## handyjohn

Can other members confirm the caveats on accountants in occupation list. Actually I’m working in a small tax firm for the last one year as tax accountant. My agent just scared me today by saying that according to new rules, to get positive skill employment experience as accountant, I must work in a firm which has more than five employees and more than 1 million annual turnover. According to him, this has just announced yesterday by DIBP. Can anyone please clarify this. Here is the link. 
Thanks 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

handyjohn said:


> Can other members confirm the caveats on accountants in occupation list. Actually I’m working in a small tax firm for the last one year as tax accountant. My agent just scared me today by saying that according to new rules, to get positive skill employment experience as accountant, I must work in a firm which has more than five employees and more than 1 million annual turnover. According to him, this has just announced yesterday by DIBP. Can anyone please clarify this. Here is the link.
> Thanks
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes that’s true as per new update. Rest picture will be clear by time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

This thread looks so negative now, I think rather than just taking what Iscah has said we 
should wait for DIBP's announcement. They have never issued all accounting invites by December, half yearly sol has just been released. I still think 2600 invites includes everything that have been issued till now not just 189 so the rest are still needs to be issued. As we have seen last few invites were really small prolly they were waiting for the new SOL list to be issued. Let's see if Iscah has just made up or will it be really true that invites will be issued in 1/2 business days as per the web.


----------



## Faraz365

Noime P said:


> High five here. Im also with 75points doe:25/10/17
> And im hopeful. But just very disgusted with all the negative speculations that people say. Im already stressed and they make me more stressed.!!! Huhu.


Im with 75 doe 21 oct

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Faraz365 said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> High five here. Im also with 75points doe:25/10/17
> And im hopeful. But just very disgusted with all the negative speculations that people say. Im already stressed and they make me more stressed.!!! Huhu.
> 
> 
> 
> Im with 75 doe 21 oct
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Goodluck to us. Im sure it will come when dibp starts to send more invites to accountants.


----------



## piyush_n

Accountants further comment - 

Now that DIBP have said the 4785 places will also include other skilled visas (the only occupation that has been treated like that both this year and last program year) the next question becomes how many places will be left for the 189 visas ?

We know already that 2633 have been invited for the 189s which gives only 2152 places left for presumably all the 186,187,189 190 and 489s under Accountants. 

What will be left (if any) will then be available for any new 189 invitations between now and June 30th 2018. 

We have asked the department (both the 189 and company sponsored 186/187 policy sections) if this is correct. That is they are going to treat Accountants in the same restrictive way as they did last year. As their website now suggests. 

They may not reply as is normal for them with any internal policy decision like this.

We have also put in a Freedom of Information request to DIBP to see what are the 186,187,190 and 489 visa grants so far. So we can get an idea on how places they may take away from the 189s. This generally takes around 4-6 weeks to get the results.

We will provide this information when we receive it and then what we think may be left for the 189s for Accountants.

Source ISCAH


----------



## sumitsagar

ISCAH should have asked department beforehand, never expected this of ISCAH. Just another attempt to create panic to enrol people in PY & Naati. Department is not that stupid to change this midyear, I think what they mean is currently sent invites include some other skilled visa numbers, which most probably is 189 NZ stream visa. 457, Rsms are never included in skilled visas quota.

Please think about below points before believing any speculative statements from any agent. 

when have department ran out of invites mid program year? 

Are we saying the other skilled visas that are more restrictive and not point tested now take precedence and will be catered to before 189 which is main visa stream. 


The pro rata system is created so invites are available throughout the program year.

Department last time stopped inviting accountants auditors for 189 in 2016 they clearly mentioned on the website that quota finished for program year. 

If 189 invites are finished, why is Accounting still on the applicable SOL released on 17/01/18.


----------



## NB

sumitsagar said:


> They should have asked department beforehand, never expected this of ISCAH. Just another attempt to create panic to enrol people in PY & Naati. Department is not that stupid to change this midyear, I think what they mean is currently sent invites include some other skilled visa numbers, which most probably is 189 NZ stream visa. 457, Rsms are never included in skilled visas quota. Also when have department ran out of invites mid program year? The pro rata system is created so invites are available throughout the program year. I can totally believe reduced quota and all other speculations but this doesn't make sense.


Everyone even now is shooting in the dark

If you were believing that iscah had some inside information, which was not in the public domain, then you were just naive

Cheers


----------



## mirand

Any invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Anyone? Not for me. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Noime P

Sounds like ur right because it is not yet 1days since they posted the announcement



Hopeisalive said:


> Anyone? Not for me. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Jessica89

Guys the round is happening now. Oct eois check email


----------



## Faraz365

Jessica89 said:


> Guys the round is happening now. Oct eois check email


No invite 21 oct 75 points.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Anyone invited? Other skills are now receiving invites.


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> No invite 21 oct 75 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


As said by many people. No invites to accountants anymore.
Thank you all
Im leaving australias dreams now.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Round is happening now 
But seems not for accountants 
I’m 29/[email protected]
Nothing so far


----------



## Jessica89

Faraz365 said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys the round is happening now. Oct eois check email
> 
> 
> 
> No invite 21 oct 75 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Looks like a small round cuz other occupations are getting invite at 75 points while their usual cut off is 70


----------



## blackrider89

80 points Accountants not invited. 80 points External Auditor (EOI lodged 15 January 2018) invited.


----------



## shakaybj

Unwilling to say but it looks like all 189 ceilings of accountant has been used this f/y.


----------



## mirand

No accountant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Anymore auditor invited?


----------



## mirand

I’m 75 now. I’ll do py and one year working to get to 85


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Anybody who have resources or idea about the new format of naati exam? Could you please help. Give me link. Thank u


----------



## Jessica89

mirand said:


> I’m 75 now. I’ll do py and one year working to get to 85
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am at 75 pts n will have 80 pts on 1st nov 2018 with experience And with py 85 in end of 2019.


----------



## ducquantrong

I'm currently 60 now, I'll do pte 79, Naati and PY to reach 75 or maybe 80. Be positive guys, even I'm at the bottom now, but I'll climb up. 

Remember, all setbacks are just temporary. :tea:eace:


----------



## NB

ducquantrong said:


> I'm currently 60 now, I'll do pte 79, Naati and PY to reach 75 or maybe 80. Be positive guys, even I'm at the bottom now, but I'll climb up.
> 
> Remember, all setbacks are just temporary. :tea:eace:


That’s th spirit 
Let’s see which reach 75 earlier, your points or age

Cheers


----------



## Jessica89

newbienz said:


> ducquantrong said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently 60 now, I'll do pte 79, Naati and PY to reach 75 or maybe 80. Be positive guys, even I'm at the bottom now, but I'll climb up.
> 
> Remember, all setbacks are just temporary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s th spirit
> Let’s see which reach 75 earlier, your points or age
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

That’s brutal


----------



## SyedAliSaim

I have almost 3 years of work experience from overseas, 10 days short .... u think immigration would consider this a full 3 years experience???


----------



## NB

SyedAliSaim said:


> I have almost 3 years of work experience from overseas, 10 days short .... u think immigration would consider this a full 3 years experience???


There is no rounding off in Skillselect for experience 

You have to fulfill the requirements to the day to claim points

Cheers


----------



## SyedAliSaim

newbienz said:


> SyedAliSaim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost 3 years of work experience from overseas, 10 days short .... u think immigration would consider this a full 3 years experience???
> 
> 
> 
> There is no rounding off in Skillselect for experience
> 
> You have to fulfill the requirements to the day to claim points
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thanks, I’ll see if I can talk to HR to see if they can give me a favour and add those extra 10 days to my experience .... does the department verify the start and end date??


----------



## handyjohn

From last 2 yearns I’m following ISCAH, almost their all predictions about accountant invitations are proved wrong. I’m not criticising their efforts but we all should remain positive as it’s not only accountants who are suffering rather almost all occupations are being invited on higher points due to small rounds. This situation will clear soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

handyjohn said:


> From last 2 yearns I’m following ISCAH, almost their all predictions about accountant invitations are proved wrong. I’m not criticising their efforts but we all should remain positive as it’s not only accountants who are suffering rather almost all occupations are being invited on higher points due to small rounds. This situation will clear soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for these encouragement. Lets just hope and pray that everything will flow smoothly and much much better in the next few rounds before end of this FY


----------



## shawnfj

I understand the anxiety especially being so close to the cut off. I really feel though the department would have mentioned that the quota had finished for 189 if it had. I feel they are dragging the invites for accountants as we usually have the highest points with the earliest date of backlogs and eventually end up using up most of the invites in that respective round of 300 invites (as was the case in the past few rounds). I feel there may be a round with accountants and they might just get all invites exhausted with that (assuming not many invites remain for accountants as per their statement regarding different visa categories using the same quota). The round on 18th seems like it was only tailored for software developers with 75 pointers, I may be wrong. I think they may do a one off for accountants with the remaining quota or a few small rounds. That's just my speculation. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenO1

handyjohn said:


> From last 2 yearns I’m following ISCAH, almost their all predictions about accountant invitations are proved wrong. I’m not criticising their efforts but we all should remain positive as it’s not only accountants who are suffering rather almost all occupations are being invited on higher points due to small rounds. This situation will clear soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



With respect this is wrong. We stand by all our predictions and put around 15-20 factors into them to try and make them as "realistic" as possible. We are not trying to be over optimistic or pessimistic as that helps nobody. 

However when DIBP change their policy, such as not inviting the full 239 each round, or the double invite, fake invites, NZ citizens using 189s, reducing current backlog all become issues, we adjust our predictions.

We do not like what is happening to Accountants. We had a lot of dialogue with senior DIBP management on the issue and that eventually fell on deaf ears. We continue to fight for fairness in the skill select system.

This latest apparent change in policy from DIBP for just Accountants warranted us making the public aware and analysing the effect of it. 

Ultimately we hope we are wrong as that would get everyone quicker invites.

Steven
Iscah


----------



## Devina2008

I, being your follower, always appreciate your effort in informing people with the current updates. There are many people who can't even understand the updates provided on DIBP website, ISCAH is one of the migration agents who help these people by making it clear so that they can plan further. Although we all are going through our worst situation, and some are even planning to leave Australia, at this stage hope, patience and hard work is the key to lead you to your destination guys. Never stop keeping up hope, we should not forget that there might me a number of difficult situations yet to come and this is only a part of it.
I know most of you are feeling so helpless and hopeless at this situation like me, so encouragement and motivation to continue this process is all we need at the moment. Fingers crossed and good luck to all of us. 


StevenO1 said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> From last 2 yearns I’m following ISCAH, almost their all predictions about accountant invitations are proved wrong. I’m not criticising their efforts but we all should remain positive as it’s not only accountants who are suffering rather almost all occupations are being invited on higher points due to small rounds. This situation will clear soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With respect this is wrong. We stand by all our predictions and put around 15-20 factors into them to try and make them as "realistic" as possible. We are not trying to be over optimistic or pessimistic as that helps nobody.
> 
> However when DIBP change their policy, such as not inviting the full 239 each round, or the double invite, fake invites, NZ citizens using 189s, reducing current backlog all become issue we adjust our predictions.
> 
> We do not like what is happening to Accountants. We had a lot of dialogue with senior DIBP management on the issue and that eventually fell on deaf ears. We continue to fight for fairness in the skill select system.
> 
> This latest apparent change in policy from DIBP for just Accountants warranted us making the public aware and analysing the effect of it.
> 
> Ultimately we hope we are wrong as that would get everyone quicker invites.
> 
> Steven
> Iscah
Click to expand...


----------



## shakaybj

StevenO1 said:


> With respect this is wrong. We stand by all our predictions and put around 15-20 factors into them to try and make them as "realistic" as possible. We are not trying to be over optimistic or pessimistic as that helps nobody.
> 
> However when DIBP change their policy, such as not inviting the full 239 each round, or the double invite, fake invites, NZ citizens using 189s, reducing current backlog all become issues, we adjust our predictions.
> 
> We do not like what is happening to Accountants. We had a lot of dialogue with senior DIBP management on the issue and that eventually fell on deaf ears. We continue to fight for fairness in the skill select system.
> 
> This latest apparent change in policy from DIBP for just Accountants warranted us making the public aware and analysing the effect of it.
> 
> Ultimately we hope we are wrong as that would get everyone quicker invites.
> 
> Steven
> Iscah


We truly appreciate your effort. Sometimes both agents and applicants are hopelessly manipulated bu the dept- we need invitations/agents need business...

However, can you please query to the dept to clear up the two following questions:
1. Has the occupation of Accountant used all the ceilings (distributed to 189)in this f/y?
2. Can the dept disclose how many ceilings are distributed to 189 stream, we want to know the exact number to consider future actions instead of a total amount which also reflect other skilled visa stream, all other occupations have that amount except for accountant- it is unfair.


----------



## Josh Cameron

So here is another one guys
190 for Canberra and Tasmania only for accountants has been suspended may be temporary.
And you may not find this information anywhere on web.
Cheers!


----------



## muz068

Josh Cameron said:


> So here is another one guys
> 190 for Canberra and Tasmania only for accountants has been suspended may be temporary.
> And you may not find this information anywhere on web.
> Cheers!


Where did you find this? May I have the source


----------



## Jessica89

muz068 said:


> Josh Cameron said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is another one guys
> 190 for Canberra and Tasmania only for accountants has been suspended may be temporary.
> And you may not find this information anywhere on web.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find this? May I have the source
Click to expand...

He said that he has some secret source


----------



## shawnfj

Accountants in ACT was closed throughout the fiscal year, isn't it? So Josh Cameron, care to specify what exactly you mean?


----------



## muz068

Jessica89 said:


> He said that he has some secret source


Yeah of course so called "source" which could not get him invited


----------



## ykhawaja

Josh Cameron said:


> So here is another one guys
> 190 for Canberra and Tasmania only for accountants has been suspended may be temporary.
> And you may not find this information anywhere on web.
> Cheers!



For TAS, you can nominate any occupation from sol even if it is not on their occupation. If you have proof then come up with it


----------



## Sd1982

Not sure why there's panic. DIBP has not withdrawn Accountants. Have they announced it somewhere?

You could say I'm being over optimistic. But isn't it clear from the past few rounds that they're in some kind of a transitional phase? Inviting a few 80 or 85 pointers will cause havoc (calls of fake EOIs especially) and that's the reason why we didn't see any invites. 

What has changed is the allocation of some of those invites. But if you're 75 with a reasonably far DOE there's nothing to panic.

It's not over till it's over.


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone,

I have applied for 489 visa in Tasmania, its been 2 weeks. I am currently on 485 which is expiring on 28th Jan and i am planning to apply student visa. What will be the scenario in this case, if i get outcome of 489 after 28th Jan i.e i will be on bridging visa for student and if the outcome is positive, can i withdraw my student or should i request state growth to please provide me the outcome before 28th jan.

Please suggest me the best possible way, Thanks


----------



## mirand

What’s everyone’s plan since no more invitations for accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spvds

muz068 said:


> Where did you find this? May I have the source


anzscosearch.com


----------



## Faraz365

mirand said:


> What’s everyone’s plan since no more invitations for accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just now met my consultant and he said he is damn sure that accountants will get invitations.he also mentioned that if dibp doesnt want to give invitation, they would have clearly mentioned in the website as well as consultants will recieve an email from them about the same.
Remaining god knows.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Faraz365 said:


> mirand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s everyone’s plan since no more invitations for accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just now met my consultant and he said he is damn sure that accountants will get invitations.he also mentioned that if dibp doesnt want to give invitation, they would have clearly mentioned in the website as well as consultants will recieve an email from them about the same.
> Remaining god knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes that’s good news. Thanks for these


----------



## Jessica89

Noime P said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirand said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s everyone’s plan since no more invitations for accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just now met my consultant and he said he is damn sure that accountants will get invitations.he also mentioned that if dibp doesnt want to give invitation, they would have clearly mentioned in the website as well as consultants will recieve an email from them about the same.
> Remaining god knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that’s good news. Thanks for these
Click to expand...

I spoke to consultants at aussizz group and they said the same thing and hopeful for some invites . 
Rest god knows


----------



## shawnfj

Glad to see some positive vibes during this mayhem and unrest! Let's wait and see when the picture becomes much clearer in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## sumitsagar

Consultants should ask for clarification from DIBP regarding rounds and accounting invitations through Mara.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Anyone applying for external auditor migration assessment?


----------



## Piyali

what's the use of putting multiple EOI's and wasting money. Do you think you can get invitation in occupation which is already 3 months behind accountants. Agents simply wants to make money and don't care for a sec in ripping off people. Rest your wisdom.


----------



## ykhawaja

So does 190 also have quotas or you need mimimum points. Does 190 get priority over 189


----------



## shakaybj

mirand said:


> What’s everyone’s plan since no more invitations for accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ready to back Tas and wait for a half-year residency and apply 190, meanwhile to see how 189 processed... Nobody as stupid as I am a tas graduate to give up 190 and wait for a 75 eoi...and now need to be back again and waste a year...


----------



## Rab nawaz

shakaybj said:


> Ready to back Tas and wait for a half-year residency and apply 190, meanwhile to see how 189 processed... Nobody as stupid as I am a tas graduate to give up 190 and wait for a 75 eoi...and now need to be back again and waste a year...


It was 100% 190 and then PR and still for tasmanian graduates chances are bright.


----------



## shakaybj

shawnfj said:


> Glad to see some positive vibes during this mayhem and unrest! Let's wait and see when the picture becomes much clearer in the coming days and weeks.


I hope so not because 75ers may get invitation, but just cannot imagine the disaster result- think about it guys in this thread, if this years' ceiling are fully used, what comes up for us is a more than half-year 80+ points waiting from Dec, if next years' ceiling not change, I believe 80ers also need to wait and like this year's 75. This will smash the accountant and auditor occupations..


----------



## shakaybj

Rab nawaz said:


> It was 100% 190 and then PR and still for tasmanian graduates chances are bright.


Thanks mate, I initially prepare it as a never-use backup plan when I have 75..now time to use... But my agent suggest me it is not easy to have a 100% 190..nothing is 100% now as Tas has a hard competition as well....job offer is kinda necessary to equipped.


----------



## shakaybj

ykhawaja said:


> So does 190 also have quotas or you need mimimum points. Does 190 get priority over 189


Seems like 190 has a quota for accountant according to dept's latest note, but some agents suggest no quota. Yes, they have priority, no need to wait for a mysterious invitation just to deal with the state government's CO...


----------



## Rab nawaz

shakaybj said:


> Thanks mate, I initially prepare it as a never-use backup plan when I have 75..now time to use... But my agent suggest me it is not easy to have a 100% 190..nothing is 100% now as Tas has a hard competition as well....job offer is kinda necessary to equipped.


He is absolutely wrong there are 100% chances you will get it and on the top that there dozens of seasonal jobs circulating around hobbart region so even a casual or part time job will he enough untill yours will be processed.


----------



## shakaybj

Rab nawaz said:


> He is absolutely wrong there are 100% chances you will get it and on the top that there dozens of seasonal jobs circulating around hobbart region so even a casual or part time job will he enough untill yours will be processed.


Okay but anyway I am ready to take the Spirit of Tasmania, hope a good result, I'll update my 190, wish all good luck.


----------



## muz068

TAS 190 was only available for those who enrolled in Tasmanian Institution who enrolled before 31st July (I mean for 1 year study option) now you can not avail this


----------



## shakaybj

muz068 said:


> TAS 190 was only available for those who enrolled in Tasmanian Institution who enrolled before 31st July (I mean for 1 year study option) now you can not avail this


Hi mate you may misunderstand.. I actually enrolled at utas on 2016 and graduate on 2017, now I need to back and live for a period of time to prove my residency in Tas and a better convinced commitment..


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> He is absolutely wrong there are 100% chances you will get it and on the top that there dozens of seasonal jobs circulating around hobbart region so even a casual or part time job will he enough untill yours will be processed.





shakaybj said:


> Thanks mate, I initially prepare it as a never-use backup plan when I have 75..now time to use... But my agent suggest me it is not easy to have a 100% 190..nothing is 100% now as Tas has a hard competition as well....job offer is kinda necessary to equipped.


If you are a Tasmanian graduate, it is not necessary to prove you have a job. As long as you study for 2 years and stayed in Tasmania and you can convince in your statement about your commitment , then you are good. Job offer is only for category 2. Also if you have studied 2 years and invested more money they might nominate you more rather than someone who has just studied 1 year (transfered from mainland to regional)


----------



## muz068

shakaybj said:


> Hi mate you may misunderstand.. I actually enrolled at utas on 2016 and graduate on 2017, now I need to back and live for a period of time to prove my residency in Tas and a better convinced commitment..


Ohh so in that case get a job in tas and then apply asap for 190 nomination on the basis of graduation


----------



## ykhawaja

muz068 said:


> Ohh so in that case get a job in tas and then apply asap for 190 nomination on the basis of graduation


you do not need a job for TAS graduate


----------



## piyush_n

Hi,

I would like expert comments on the below query:

I will turn 32 on 10 Feb 2018. Please confirm if my points would decrease on 10 Feb or when i complete 33 years.


----------



## sumitsagar

When you complete 33


----------



## shakaybj

ykhawaja said:


> If you are a Tasmanian graduate, it is not necessary to prove you have a job. As long as you study for 2 years and stayed in Tasmania and you can convince in your statement about your commitment , then you are good. Job offer is only for category 2. Also if you have studied 2 years and invested more money they might nominate you more rather than someone who has just studied 1 year (transfered from mainland to regional)


Yep man, it is not necessary, but based on my Tas friends' messages and some of my country's migration agents, job offer will have a priority and consider so many applicants are applying 190, the competition is far more beyond optimistic expectation.


----------



## ykhawaja

shakaybj said:


> Yep man, it is not necessary, but based on my Tas friends' messages and some of my country's migration agents, job offer will have a priority and consider so many applicants are applying 190, the competition is far more beyond optimistic expectation.


Agree but it is very hard to find job in TAS without PR as it is there are less jobs. Unless you consider working in a restaurant a proper job then that is another thing. I have a feeling they give priority to those with 2 year degree,I could be wrong.


----------



## sumitsagar

Does anyone know if NSW has invited any Accountants or External auditors in this program year with 75+5 points and no experience.


----------



## shakaybj

ykhawaja said:


> Agree but it is very hard to find job in TAS without PR as it is there are less jobs. Unless you consider working in a restaurant a proper job then that is another thing. I have a feeling they give priority to those with 2 year degree,I could be wrong.


Sorry for my mislead words, the job is no need to be relevant with your occupation, it could be any job as long as it is a legal one(super, payroll, etc), the govt just want to see you have an employment in Tas and hence, a stronger commitment to stay in the state.


----------



## shakaybj

sumitsagar said:


> Does anyone know if NSW has invited any Accountants or External auditors in this program year with 75+5 points and no experience.


I never saw it and all known nsw invitation has a 20 language points+ work experience.


----------



## Sushev

Just a funny random question. Can't we(IF ALL international student come together)sue dibp for giving non transparent and false information. I know this sounds stupid but still want to ask. HAHA


----------



## NB

Sushev said:


> Just a funny random question. Can't we(IF ALL international student come together)sue dibp for giving non transparent and false information. I know this sounds stupid but still want to ask. HAHA


It is a stupid question 

Please respect the nation which is hosting you

Cheers


----------



## Sushev

I am not disrespecting the nation. I am just tired of dibp changing it's policy or whatsoever whenever they want.


----------



## Sushev

I had a chat with my agent and they said only 10% of whole quota is remaining for this year and even it is allocated for just 190 state sponsorship visa. I dont know from where did they get the information but my question is places of 190 is not included in occupation ceiling previously but from now onwards is it included too?


----------



## Jessica89

Sushev said:


> I had a chat with my agent and they said only 10% of whole quota is remaining for this year and even it is allocated for just 190 state sponsorship visa. I dont know from where did they get the information but my question is places of 190 is not included in occupation ceiling previously but from now onwards is it included too?


They are now included . Dibp recently added a little note at the bottom of occupation ceiling table saying that for accountants occupational ceiling represents volumes in other skilled visas . 
That note was not there at the beginning of program year till now . It is kinda misleading. Dibp should have made this clear from the beginning rather than now . If we take into account the fake eoi round, no round for accountants after that due to tech glitch and then a Manual round , there were realistically only 7 full rounds . It’s a very sad and pathetic state that quota just finished halfway into the year leaving accountants with 75 and 80 eois hanging. I think this done to create panic amongst students and it is a best way to get more and more students to enrol into new naati exams .this will push cut off to 80 in next program year . 
This is my personal opinion .I still hope that there will be rounds towards the end of this program year clearing any backlog of 80s so that 75 still get a chance.


----------



## govtec

Hi All,

I hear your frustration with DIBP as I am following along this thread very closely. I just submitted my EOI today for 189 with 75 points and judging from all the comments in the forum lately, it is probably going to be a long wait for me.

One quick question with respect to SkillSelect...How do I submit multiple EOI?...I also want to submit an application for 190 as well and I didn't see an option under my existing user name and log in id for another application. Do I need to create a new user ID in order to submit a second EOI?

Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I have seen loTs of 80 pointers are jumping on auditors que and they will get an invite in very next round and hope they will withdraw their eoi as accountant otherwise if they start sending invitations to accountants they will be sent to 80+ pointers and will be wasted as they have already accepted auditors invite.
So if any 80 pointer reading this and have multiple EOI’s plz plz delete rest after you get an invite.
Thanks


----------



## Sushev

I don't think people do care about deleting other eoi's once they get an invite. Most of them are managed by agents and they dont give a damn to withdraw other eois. If they have been doing it,we won't be facing this situation.




Sukhpuni84 said:


> I have seen loTs of 80 pointers are jumping on auditors que and they will get an invite in very next round and hope they will withdraw their eoi as accountant otherwise if they start sending invitations to accountants they will be sent to 80+ pointers and will be wasted as they have already accepted auditors invite.
> So if any 80 pointer reading this and have multiple EOI’s plz plz delete rest after you get an invite.
> Thanks


----------



## muz068

ykhawaja said:


> muz068 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh so in that case get a job in tas and then apply asap for 190 nomination on the basis of graduation
> 
> 
> 
> you do not need a job for TAS graduate
Click to expand...


I meant if you have studied in Tas then you might have higher chances of getting nomination if you work even if it's a casual one


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

*My agent informed me yesterday of the following.
*
New skilled lists have been implemented from 17/01/2018. Department have reassessed the occupations and remaining quota and some of the occupations have been removed and some added.

Department didn't remove Accounting but they decided to lower the number of invitations. Since there are still remaining invites for the program year they allocated the remaining quota from Accounting to all skilled visas & not just for 189, this was done in order to not complicate and come up with new ceilings for the occupation. 

That practically means that nearly half of the invites from remaining quota will still go to 189 visa, same as last year, when they halved the numbers.

Department will resume inviting Accountants hopefully in upcoming rounds but the movement for 75 will slow down considerably but it will still be at least half from previous full rounds.


----------



## arf712

bunnykumarxyz said:


> *My agent informed me yesterday of the following.
> *
> New skilled lists have been implemented from 17/01/2018. Department have reassessed the occupations and remaining quota and some of the occupations have been removed and some added.
> 
> Department didn't remove Accounting but they decided to lower the number of invitations. Since there are still remaining invites for the program year they allocated the remaining quota from Accounting to all skilled visas & not just for 189, this was done in order to not complicate and come up with new ceilings for the occupation.
> 
> That practically means that nearly half of the invites from remaining quota will still go to 189 visa, same as last year, when they halved the numbers.
> 
> Department will resume inviting Accountants hopefully in upcoming rounds but the movement for 75 will slow down considerably but it will still be at least half from previous full rounds.


 Could you please ask your agent as to why DIBP have decided to lower the invitations for accountant only.


----------



## kunalbatra46

Hi everyone,

Need some genuine help here, I just wanted to ask if we can get a positive skill assessment of indian Bachelors of commerce( BCOM) from GNDU university punjab? If anyone has got it done, please share some experiance like if they ask for few more subjects to complete if yes, then how many?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnfj

bunnykumarxyz said:


> *My agent informed me yesterday of the following.
> *
> New skilled lists have been implemented from 17/01/2018. Department have reassessed the occupations and remaining quota and some of the occupations have been removed and some added.
> 
> Department didn't remove Accounting but they decided to lower the number of invitations. Since there are still remaining invites for the program year they allocated the remaining quota from Accounting to all skilled visas & not just for 189, this was done in order to not complicate and come up with new ceilings for the occupation.
> 
> That practically means that nearly half of the invites from remaining quota will still go to 189 visa, same as last year, when they halved the numbers.
> 
> Department will resume inviting Accountants hopefully in upcoming rounds but the movement for 75 will slow down considerably but it will still be at least half from previous full rounds.


If what you're saying is true than that means we will at least have 75 pointers invited till some point in December. I really hope that's the case! Fingers crossed! 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

What's your DOE shawnfj


----------



## shawnfj

sumitsagar said:


> What's your DOE shawnfj


25th October sumitsagar. What about you? Have you also lodged a separate EOI for NSW?


----------



## shakaybj

bunnykumarxyz said:


> *My agent informed me yesterday of the following.
> *
> New skilled lists have been implemented from 17/01/2018. Department have reassessed the occupations and remaining quota and some of the occupations have been removed and some added.
> 
> Department didn't remove Accounting but they decided to lower the number of invitations. Since there are still remaining invites for the program year they allocated the remaining quota from Accounting to all skilled visas & not just for 189, this was done in order to not complicate and come up with new ceilings for the occupation.
> 
> That practically means that nearly half of the invites from remaining quota will still go to 189 visa, same as last year, when they halved the numbers.
> 
> Department will resume inviting Accountants hopefully in upcoming rounds but the movement for 75 will slow down considerably but it will still be at least half from previous full rounds.


Hey man, I am in the same boot with you just several days behind your doe, if I were you, I will ready to do py or experience or partner, just hear what agents said but never trust 100%, consider some worst situations as I believe the ceilings for 189 accountants has been used fully- otherwise the dept will not choose to add the note at this stage with the background of no invitations in the past two rounds... if keep waiting and expect a capricious DHA, we may out. I hope I am wrong and the invitation will start soon, but just give ourselves a backup.


----------



## piyush_n

Yes, you might have to give exam.

Financial reportibg is for sure. Rest depends upon your course. The subjects you studied in your Bcom


----------



## Sushev

How do we give exams of financial reporting in overseas? Do we have to do distance learning? ?





piyush_n said:


> Yes, you might have to give exam.
> 
> Financial reportibg is for sure. Rest depends upon your course. The subjects you studied in your Bcom


----------



## piyush_n

When you enroll you will get a pdf. That would be enough for giving the exam.

You have to visit a pearson center for giving the exam.



Sushev said:


> How do we give exams of financial reporting in overseas? Do we have to do distance learning? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you might have to give exam.
> 
> Financial reportibg is for sure. Rest depends upon your course. The subjects you studied in your Bcom
Click to expand...


----------



## linhmnguyen

Hi all, 

I submitted my EOI on September 2017 at 70 points. I have 5 points added on December 2017. 

I would like to ask if the waiting period will be counted from September or December?

Thank you


----------



## Hopeisalive

linhmnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on September 2017 at 70 points. I have 5 points added on December 2017.
> 
> I would like to ask if the waiting period will be counted from September or December?
> 
> Thank you


Check you date of effect on Eoi.it will be from December


----------



## sumitsagar

December will be date of effect since thats when you increased your points. 



linhmnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on September 2017 at 70 points. I have 5 points added on December 2017.
> 
> I would like to ask if the waiting period will be counted from September or December?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sharma1981

linhmnguyen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on September 2017 at 70 points. I have 5 points added on December 2017.
> 
> I would like to ask if the waiting period will be counted from September or December?
> 
> Thank you


If the EOI is automatically updated with points then DOE will move to Dec as well.

If you see there is no point of considering the wait time as you have moved ahead in the points queue


----------



## Faraz365

sharma1981 said:


> If the EOI is automatically updated with points then DOE will move to Dec as well.
> 
> If you see there is no point of considering the wait time as you have moved ahead in the points queue


Guyz, it make me laugh. Here there are no invitations to accountants and you people are talking about points updation and doe.
Hope for the best anyhow.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharma1981

Faraz365 said:


> Guyz, it make me laugh. Here there are no invitations to accountants and you people are talking about points updation and doe.
> Hope for the best anyhow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Laughing is good for health 

Its possible that the guy posted in wrong forum (hence the DOE and points questions)


----------



## Piyali

Faraz365 said:


> Guyz, it make me laugh. Here there are no invitations to accountants and you people are talking about points updation and doe.
> Hope for the best anyhow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk




If you can’t cope out of your negativity it’s your problem. He will definitely get it one day. Attitude towards things will define one’s position in future.

No one has right to mock on someone. As far as I know this forum is for asking questions. No matter how much you know or how much points you have.

Hope you are not offended.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Piyali said:


> If you can’t cope out of your negativity it’s your problem. He will definitely get it one day. Attitude towards things will define one’s position in future.
> 
> No one has right to mock on someone. As far as I know this forum is for asking questions. No matter how much you know or how much points you have.
> 
> Hope you are not offended.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Piyali, I was you 1 and hald year back.telling same things to others. Time made me this. 
I resorted to evrything to get 75 and bang no invitations.
Please enjoy with the positive hopes but reality is bitter.
Good luck.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Faraz365 said:


> Hi Piyali, I was you 1 and hald year back.telling same things to others. Time made me this.
> I resorted to evrything to get 75 and bang no invitations.
> Please enjoy with the positive hopes but reality is bitter.
> Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I have seen dozens of members like piyaAli since we have made this thread active as much we can and eventually the reality isnt gonna change accept it with positivity or negativity the results wont change at all but those negative and realistic comments will definately help you to find an alternative way and once you will find a way this system will be no longer important for you.


----------



## Goodluck1512

Rab nawaz said:


> I have seen dozens of members like piyaAli since we have made this thread active as much we can and eventually the reality isnt gonna change accept it with positivity or negativity the results wont change at all but those negative and realistic comments will definately help you to find an alternative way and once you will find a way this system will be no longer important for you.


If dibp reduce the ceiling for accountant next year below 2500 then 80 points will be the minimum requirement. If it stays at 2500 then 75 points eoi till now will definately get the invitation. Here is my reason of saying this

1) As First round of naati test is from 18th march to 23 march, the result takes 8 weeks. Naati website says they will conduct 4 round in 2018. Once the application is processed, you have to stay in line to get invited for exam. The person giving exam in 1st round( 18 to 23 march) will expect the result in end of may. As i gave naati test , its not an easy task. The questions are similar except removal of ethics and social awareness questions. Dialogue is the most difficult part and it is still there with same question patterns. Not many will pass this test. If few of them pass , they have to wait 2 months for the result.

2) as the cut off points for other proratas is 75 , so there wont be only accountants in line for the naati test. As per naati website , they will conduct only 4 rounds this year and they will invite people for the test in limited numbers.

3) from 17 th january dibp announced that to claim experience points for management accountant ans taxation accountant, your employer must have 1 million dollar turnover and there should be at least 5 employees. Now you have to find jobs in big accounting firms to get experience. This will reduce people claiming experience points.

For onshore applicants , now a days its easy to get 79+ in pte and almost everyone joins professional year. This is why we had lots of 75 pointers. But naati is absent for 6 months and the experience point is hard to claim, so there wont be many in line with more than 75 points. Have faith and wait until they start inviting accountants again even in july. You have to worry if your point goes below 75 this year.


----------



## Piyali

Rab nawaz said:


> I have seen dozens of members like piyaAli since we have made this thread active as much we can and eventually the reality isnt gonna change accept it with positivity or negativity the results wont change at all but those negative and realistic comments will definately help you to find an alternative way and once you will find a way this system will be no longer important for you.




Here we go! One more🤣

It’s not just about PR. I bet you guys face difficulties in every step of your life. Did you ever thought why this happens.

If you ever got time read about any successful person. Then you will get point. Everyone faces hard times and good thing is that it will also pass.
The only difference matters is how you stand in those difficult moments.

I will win, Not immediately But Definitely.' 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Please suggest what are the chances to get NSW nomination with below break up for EOI submitted on 22 Jan 2018.

Occupation: 221111

Age: 30

Qualification: 15

English: 20 (PTE all 90)

Work Experience: 10 (Overseas 7 Years)

Total: 75

Cheers

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## alizain1156

solvaish said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. Please suggest what are the chances to get NSW nomination with below break up for EOI submitted on 22 Jan 2018.
> 
> Occupation: 221111
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Qualification: 15
> 
> English: 20 (PTE all 90)
> 
> Work Experience: 10 (Overseas 7 Years)
> 
> Total: 75
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


You have a decent chance to get invite next fy (from July)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemini82

Guys, I will admit that I was the first one to lose all hope and get devastated. But after the initial shock of that footnote for accountants, I think we need to understand that the footnote does not denote that the quota has been completely filled. If that were the case, the department would have mentioned that all quota is filled and there will be no more invites this year. Also, since when does 190 state sponshorship start having occupational ceilings. I have always read that NSW 190 has no occupational ceiling so how can DHA bind 190 nominations under a ceiling, that too a ceiling that is being shared with other skilled visa categories. Thirdly, DHA has not mentioned which skilled visas are going to be included in the ceiling for accountants. Honestly speaking we should all wait and watch. These are indeed hard times and it has shattered many dreams. It was very painful to get to the required minimum points and then to face this kind of uncertainty after such a long journey is very demoralising. But such is life and you have to move forward.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Do we have to get onshore experience assessed by cpa or others?


----------



## Jessica89

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Do we have to get onshore experience assessed by cpa or others?


At the end of the day it’s upto the case officer to accept it or reject it.Getting it accessed by cpa is not a requirement ( guys correct me if I am wrong).
In some cases cpa might approve it, but your case officer might reject it. 
Please seek professional opinion too.


----------



## Gemini82

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Do we have to get onshore experience assessed by cpa or others?


. It is advisable, but not mandatory because case officer can exercise his/ her own judgement to evaluate skilled employment. But if you want to, you can do it for your peace of mind.


----------



## shakaybj

Goodluck1512 said:


> If dibp reduce the ceiling for accountant next year below 2500 then 80 points will be the minimum requirement. If it stays at 2500 then 75 points eoi till now will definately get the invitation. Here is my reason of saying this
> 
> 1) As First round of naati test is from 18th march to 23 march, the result takes 8 weeks. Naati website says they will conduct 4 round in 2018. Once the application is processed, you have to stay in line to get invited for exam. The person giving exam in 1st round( 18 to 23 march) will expect the result in end of may. As i gave naati test , its not an easy task. The questions are similar except removal of ethics and social awareness questions. Dialogue is the most difficult part and it is still there with same question patterns. Not many will pass this test. If few of them pass , they have to wait 2 months for the result.
> 
> 2) as the cut off points for other proratas is 75 , so there wont be only accountants in line for the naati test. As per naati website , they will conduct only 4 rounds this year and they will invite people for the test in limited numbers.
> 
> 3) from 17 th january dibp announced that to claim experience points for management accountant ans taxation accountant, your employer must have 1 million dollar turnover and there should be at least 5 employees. Now you have to find jobs in big accounting firms to get experience. This will reduce people claiming experience points.
> 
> For onshore applicants , now a days its easy to get 79+ in pte and almost everyone joins professional year. This is why we had lots of 75 pointers. But naati is absent for 6 months and the experience point is hard to claim, so there wont be many in line with more than 75 points. Have faith and wait until they start inviting accountants again even in july. You have to worry if your point goes below 75 this year.


Hey buddy, not sure about the NAATI issue, but I think the third point you mentioned is completely wrong as that update has no relationship with 189 work experience points, it is for the new 457 visa applicants..


----------



## shakaybj

Gemini82 said:


> Guys, I will admit that I was the first one to lose all hope and get devastated. But after the initial shock of that footnote for accountants, I think we need to understand that the footnote does not denote that the quota has been completely filled. If that were the case, the department would have mentioned that all quota is filled and there will be no more invites this year. Also, since when does 190 state sponshorship start having occupational ceilings. I have always read that NSW 190 has no occupational ceiling so how can DHA bind 190 nominations under a ceiling, that too a ceiling that is being shared with other skilled visa categories. Thirdly, DHA has not mentioned which skilled visas are going to be included in the ceiling for accountants. Honestly speaking we should all wait and watch. These are indeed hard times and it has shattered many dreams. It was very painful to get to the required minimum points and then to face this kind of uncertainty after such a long journey is very demoralising. But such is life and you have to move forward.


Hey, I have talked with some migration agents and they replied the dept may advise one occupation's ceiling has used all but it is still decided by the dept, which means may not be a timely reminder. I agree with your second due to so far no state government said there is a ceiling for one specific occupation..no idea where the hell the dept claimed this since they even not informed their public servant colleagues.. They have shown that other skilled visa may include 189,190,489. Try to get more points and not wait, if ceilings are gone this year- only in Jan, next year for 80-waiting, 85- guaranteed.


----------



## Baskarankm

Initially I would like to go alone, search job in Australia then I am planning to bring my family. Is it possible?


----------



## andrearios

Hello everyone,

I have a question for the accountants that are living in Australia already. How difficult is to find a job after you get the PR? Which level of job you get and what about the salary? , Does discrimination exist against foreign workers? 

I am asking because I have the opportunity to work in a multinational company here in my country and the salary is around 70.000 USD. But I have been waiting to get the PR in Australia for so long, so I do not know if I should give up my dream. However, if I get the PR and I do not find a job ins Australia I will be totally devastated.

Please any advise?.


----------



## handyjohn

shakaybj said:


> Hey buddy, not sure about the NAATI issue, but I think the third point you mentioned is completely wrong as that update has no relationship with 189 work experience points, it is for the new 457 visa applicants..




That’s not correct. There’s nothing mention regarding 457. This caveat was already mentioned on general accountant occupation but they have recently added it to management and taxation Accountant as well. Apart from ABS website where only GD’s are mentioned, caveats on MLTSL will also apply to claim experience on all categories of accountants. I’m working in a firm where annual turnover is less than 1 million and just one caveat has removed my 5 points in one go. Hopefully these unfair caveats will be removed soon as it’s only discriminatory against accountants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

handyjohn said:


> shakaybj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey buddy, not sure about the NAATI issue, but I think the third point you mentioned is completely wrong as that update has no relationship with 189 work experience points, it is for the new 457 visa applicants..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s not correct. There’s nothing mention regarding 457. This caveat was already mentioned on general accountant occupation but they have recently added it to management and taxation Accountant as well. Apart from ABS website where only GD’s are mentioned, caveats on MLTSL will also apply to claim experience on all categories of accountants. I’m working in a firm where annual turnover is less than 1 million and just one caveat has removed my 5 points in one go. Hopefully these unfair caveats will be removed soon as it’s only discriminatory against accountants.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Hi handyjohn, 

The caveats only apply to the employered sponsor visas like 457 and ENS. Check the homeaffairs website for caveats circumstances. Please dont spread wrong information, if you are not familiar with the new rules.

Thanks


----------



## muz068

Again who was that person who had so called reliable "source" . The person who claimed that states such as Tas and Canberra are no longer inviting accountants. In the past two days there have been couple of nomination from Tas(graduate category) for accountants who had points ranging from 55 to 65 . Please avoid rumours!


----------



## sumitsagar

Does anyone have any idea about why the invitation numbers have been reduced. My understanding is that they want to capture all applicants in the new upcoming 2 years provisional visa hence they reduced the numbers.


----------



## Jessica89

sumitsagar said:


> Does anyone have any idea about why the invitation numbers have been reduced. My understanding is that they want to capture all applicants in the new upcoming 2 years provisional visa hence they reduced the numbers.


Few changes are coming up like provisional visa (it’s purposed but not approved yet I think) , new point system and new naati test . At this stage accountants have the highest cut off . Naati will make a lot of money now as every other accountant will try his/her luck by taking this exam. And u are right they want to capture maximum applicants in this new provisional visa and new point system. Other occupations cut off has gone by 5 points and rounds are still very small.


----------



## ykhawaja

Jessica89 said:


> Few changes are coming up like provisional visa (it’s purposed but not approved yet I think) , new point system and new naati test . At this stage accountants have the highest cut off . Naati will make a lot of money now as every other accountant will try his/her luck by taking this exam. And u are right they want to capture maximum applicants in this new provisional visa and new point system. Other occupations cut off has gone by 5 points and rounds are still very small.


I heard somewhere the new provisional visa includes time spent as a student. for example 2 years. If the cut-off point for accountants has gone high then people can apply for auditors as that is likely to be 75. secondly naati is not going to be a piece of cake that everyone who is going to sit will get points. It takes around 6 month process.


----------



## Jessica89

ykhawaja said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Few changes are coming up like provisional visa (it’s purposed but not approved yet I think) , new point system and new naati test . At this stage accountants have the highest cut off . Naati will make a lot of money now as every other accountant will try his/her luck by taking this exam. And u are right they want to capture maximum applicants in this new provisional visa and new point system. Other occupations cut off has gone by 5 points and rounds are still very small.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard somewhere the new provisional visa includes time spent as a student. for example 2 years. If the cut-off point for accountants has gone high then people can apply for auditors as that is likely to be 75. secondly naati is not going to be a piece of cake that everyone who is going to sit will get points. It takes around 6 month process.
Click to expand...

I have cleared naati from siit and it was hard. It requires coaching and lot of it. I was practically blank for few first week and to be honest I was not 100% confident after 12 weeks. I agree with u completely that naati is not going to be a piece of cake . Moreover naati is not going to conduct examinations through out the year . Only 3 rounds till December and each round will last 5 days. So total 15 days till December.


----------



## anurag_aus

*Need urgent help...!!!!*

Hi All,

I have done my MBA finance in India and worked as Tax Consultant in Deloitte for 4 years. I am planning for assessment from CPA for accountant general job code.
Please suggest if this is the right occupation to go for assessment or I need to select some other job code.


----------



## kirk1031

Lastest response from Skillselect team regarding accountant occupation:

Thank you for your enquiry.

Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.

In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018. The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories.

Occupation ceilings for eligible skilled occupations for the 2017-2018 program year are available at SkillSelect


----------



## sumitsagar

Where do you get this response. 

This means invitations will be resumed although at reduced numbers. So it's a good news in a way. 



kirk1031 said:


> Lastest response from Skillselect team regarding accountant occupation:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018. The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories.
> 
> Occupation ceilings for eligible skilled occupations for the 2017-2018 program year are available at SkillSelect


----------



## shawnfj

kirk1031 said:


> Lastest response from Skillselect team regarding accountant occupation:
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous program years, the occupation of Accountant is subject to pro rata arrangements. Pro rata arrangements are applied to an occupation group for each invitation round and uses the ranking system of the highest points score followed by the earliest date of submission.
> 
> In order to manage the volume of invitations to Accountants, no invitations were offered for the SkillSelect invitation round of 3 January 2018. The Department will continue to monitor the application numbers for Accountants across all skilled visa categories.
> 
> Occupation ceilings for eligible skilled occupations for the 2017-2018 program year are available at SkillSelect


That's not the latest response as I got the same response for the 3rd January round. I have not gotten any feedback for the round on 18th January with a similar question posed to them.


----------



## sumitsagar

May be kirk1031 got this response for this round as well.


----------



## Devina2008

I have seen some of my friends submitting EOI for Auditing as well, what do you guys think about auditing? Is it a wise decision to pay $ 550 and get skill assessment and submitting eoi for auditing?


----------



## shakaybj

Devina2008 said:


> I have seen some of my friends submitting EOI for Auditing as well, what do you guys think about auditing? Is it a wise decision to pay $ 550 and get skill assessment and submitting eoi for auditing?


Of course you can do that to submit a EOI but not put too much hope in it as nearly all the accountants study auditing as well and they can simply switch, still high cut-off. I think CA will have a $170 review fee if you have done an accountant accessment..


----------



## sumitsagar

when was the last external auditor invited by NSW with 75 points , no experience and superior english. thanks.


----------



## Faraz365

Hello all,

Any idea when will be the next round. Coming tuesday or feb 1 week.?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

God only knows. 



Faraz365 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any idea when will be the next round. Coming tuesday or feb 1 week.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Hi Anurag,

Go for Accoutant General. If you are BCOM graduate thn only you will get positive assessment and you might also have to sit for 1-2 CPA foundation exam.

And for accountants there is a huge backlog. Even the 75 pointers are waiting since 18 Oct 2018.



anurag_aus said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done my MBA finance in India and worked as Tax Consultant in Deloitte for 4 years. I am planning for assessment from CPA for accountant general job code.
> Please suggest if this is the right occupation to go for assessment or I need to select some other job code.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Faraz365 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any idea when will be the next round. Coming tuesday or feb 1 week.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


There's already 2 rounds this month. So I think it's next month. 7 Feb? But i do hope its on coming Wednesday.


----------



## addy101

Fellow Expats.. need advice..

As you can see from my signature that I have submitted the EOI with positive assessment but I would like to include a particular experience of mine in the EOI.

The thing is that I had a gap in my career (almost a year) in recent times, as I left the job due to some personal reasons and after couple of months I started working for a known private firm on part time basis (approx 25hrs/week) for which I was paid in cash. So there is no proof in bank account / income tax. I might be able to get offer letter/relieving/salary slips from them. I worked for around 7months.

Now the concern is that during my assessment I didnt mentioned this experience at all, but now I was thinking of including it in my EOI as the activities relate to my occupation.

My question is:

1. Can i do this - given the fact assessment is done and EOI is submitted?
2. If i include it, will it have any issue in grant process, I mean can CO have doubts of the employment and may reject the application altogether?


----------



## loading254

andrearios said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a question for the accountants that are living in Australia already. How difficult is to find a job after you get the PR? Which level of job you get and what about the salary? , Does discrimination exist against foreign workers?
> 
> I am asking because I have the opportunity to work in a multinational company here in my country and the salary is around 70.000 USD. But I have been waiting to get the PR in Australia for so long, so I do not know if I should give up my dream. However, if I get the PR and I do not find a job ins Australia I will be totally devastated.
> 
> Please any advise?.


Am not an accountant, but am in this Thread because my wife is preparing to lodge Accounting EOI  .

My advice, having stayed in Aussie for sometime now, is, pick up the 70K $ job and start doing it with all the vigour. You just never know when you will get the Invite and visa. It could take even 7 months in total!!.. 

Secondly, with PR offer, all you need to do is, get in once and register yourself then keep chasing your money out there until when you are ready to move into Aussie permanently. Am not sure if there is a requirement that you must live in Aussie, all I know is during citizenship application is when the time spent in Aussie matters.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

I believe you should not make any changes in the documents you submitted to CPA/IPA for assessment, while submitting the same to DIBP once you get a Invite as they can cross verify. 
Also you could have shown the part time experience as well since anything above 20hr/week is considered a relevant experience. I hope you could have managed the Salary slips and other experience letters as well.




addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats.. need advice..
> 
> As you can see from my signature that I have submitted the EOI with positive assessment but I would like to include a particular experience of mine in the EOI.
> 
> The thing is that I had a gap in my career (almost a year) in recent times, as I left the job due to some personal reasons and after couple of months I started working for a known private firm on part time basis (approx 25hrs/week) for which I was paid in cash. So there is no proof in bank account / income tax. I might be able to get offer letter/relieving/salary slips from them. I worked for around 7months.
> 
> Now the concern is that during my assessment I didnt mentioned this experience at all, but now I was thinking of including it in my EOI as the activities relate to my occupation.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 1. Can i do this - given the fact assessment is done and EOI is submitted?
> 2. If i include it, will it have any issue in grant process, I mean can CO have doubts of the employment and may reject the application altogether?


----------



## Sadiq2012

Hi i just want to ask i have 80 points Accounting including 1 year exp but the problem is CPA rejected my exp but my agent said u dont need assessment plz can u tell what should i do.. Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i just want to ask i have 80 points Accounting including 1 year exp but the problem is CPA rejected my exp but my agent said u dont need assessment plz can u tell what should i do.. Thanks


Would you be able to determine why your employment experience was rejected?


----------



## mirand

A significant change will be implemented after March 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

mirand said:


> A significant change will be implemented after March
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like what?


----------



## Sam_2810

Hi All,

I have an EOI as external auditor with 70 points and DOE 28/09/2017. So there is a backlog of close to 4 months for 75 pointers and 7 months for 70 pointers.

Recently, I did my Assessment under the general accountants which came positve. So now I am will have 75 points under this code because of higher experience. 
Now I want to lodge a new EOI under Accountants with 75 points. So Should i withdraw the Auditor EOI before i lodge the accountant EOI. My agent is not sure, if one can have EOI under 2 occupations simultaneously. Pls advise.

Also I am applying for Skills Assessment for my spouse and should get to 80 when that comes.

So need suggestions. 

Thanks!! 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

you will need 2 spouses to get the invitation mate



Sam_2810 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an EOI as external auditor with 70 points and DOE 28/09/2017. So there is a backlog of close to 4 months for 75 pointers and 7 months for 70 pointers.
> 
> Recently, I did my Assessment under the general accountants which came positve. So now I am will have 75 points under this code because of higher experience.
> Now I want to lodge a new EOI under Accountants with 75 points. So Should i withdraw the Auditor EOI before i lodge the accountant EOI. My agent is not sure, if one can have EOI under 2 occupations simultaneously. Pls advise.
> 
> Also I am applying for Skills Assessment for my spouse and should get to 80 when that comes.
> 
> So need suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## loading254

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an EOI as external auditor with 70 points and DOE 28/09/2017. So there is a backlog of close to 4 months for 75 pointers and 7 months for 70 pointers.
> 
> Recently, I did my Assessment under the general accountants which came positve. So now I am will have 75 points under this code because of higher experience.
> Now I want to lodge a new EOI under Accountants with 75 points. So Should i withdraw the Auditor EOI before i lodge the accountant EOI. My agent is not sure, if one can have EOI under 2 occupations simultaneously. Pls advise.
> 
> Also I am applying for Skills Assessment for my spouse and should get to 80 when that comes.
> 
> So need suggestions.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



How long does it take to get CPA Australia assesment?

Chasing one for my spouse to get more points.


----------



## Sd1982

loading254 said:


> How long does it take to get CPA Australia assesment?
> 
> Chasing one for my spouse to get more points.


My assessment took 1 month.


----------



## theaccountant

Hello All, 

Any grant so far in 2018 for accountants? 

Just asking as I haven't seen any this year. If you came across any, please let us know 

Cheers


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any round this week or next ?


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

next round for Accountants in July 2018 but the cutoff will be 85 points.


----------



## piyush_n

Source of this info?



bunnykumarxyz said:


> next round for Accountants in July 2018 but the cutoff will be 85 points.


----------



## shawnfj

bunnykumarxyz said:


> next round for Accountants in July 2018 but the cutoff will be 85 points.


I would appreciate if you could please state your sources or reasons for your statement so there is some basis for it. Otherwise we are shooting blindly with an assault rifle in the sky. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

Sure...i'll share the reason for my pessimism.

Last Accounting round had 35 invites sent with cutoff move of 5 days for 80 pointers that gives us 7 80 pointers every calendar day.

Backlog of 80 pointers will be around 2 months and 400 80 pointers already queued up from 11/12/2017 to the next round that is predicted to happen on 07/01/2018.

Even if they send half invites it will take upto March to clear the current backlog. By the time we get into next financial year we will have at least 2 months of 80 pointers backlog which will take up to August to clear given that they start invitation rounds on time, next year's cutoff could very well be 85 if they want to spread out the invitation throughout the year and not finish halfway like they did this year which did more harm than good by also messing up Auditor's with 75 pointers that had good chance to get invited upto January 2018.



I do hope i am proven wrong but i have no more hopes of getting invited with DOE of 27/10/17 at 75 pts.


----------



## Rab nawaz

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Sure...i'll share the reason for my pessimism.
> 
> Last Accounting round had 35 invites sent with cutoff move of 5 days for 80 pointers that gives us 7 80 pointers every calendar day.
> 
> Backlog of 80 pointers will be around 2 months and 400 80 pointers already queued up from 11/12/2017 to the next round that is predicted to happen on 07/01/2018.
> 
> Even if they send half invites it will take upto March to clear the current backlog. By the time we get into next financial year we will have at least 2 months of 80 pointers backlog which will take up to August to clear given that they start invitation rounds on time, next year's cutoff could very well be 85 if they want to spread out the invitation throughout the year and not finish halfway like they did this year which did more harm than good by also messing up Auditor's with 75 pointers that had good chance to get invited upto January 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope i am proven wrong but i have no more hopes of getting invited with DOE of 27/10/17 at 75 pts.


Spot on mate in fact the only thing which can save accountants is the re-opening of 489 on a large scale so folks will start moving in other states instead of chasing maximum and maximum points and this game will have no end.


----------



## sumitsagar

Is it possible to claim points for Accounting Professional Year in External auditor eoi. Please advise.


----------



## loading254

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Sure...i'll share the reason for my pessimism.
> 
> Last Accounting round had 35 invites sent with cutoff move of 5 days for 80 pointers that gives us 7 80 pointers every calendar day.
> 
> Backlog of 80 pointers will be around 2 months and 400 80 pointers already queued up from 11/12/2017 to the next round that is predicted to happen on 07/01/2018.
> 
> Even if they send half invites it will take upto March to clear the current backlog. By the time we get into next financial year we will have at least 2 months of 80 pointers backlog which will take up to August to clear given that they start invitation rounds on time, next year's cutoff could very well be 85 if they want to spread out the invitation throughout the year and not finish halfway like they did this year which did more harm than good by also messing up Auditor's with 75 pointers that had good chance to get invited upto January 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope i am proven wrong but i have no more hopes of getting invited with DOE of 27/10/17 at 75 pts.


I believe you meant 07/02/2018 not 07/01/2018

It clearly is bad for the accountants! Are the slots over already? Until Jul?


----------



## Hopeisalive

bunnykumarxyz said:


> Sure...i'll share the reason for my pessimism.
> 
> Last Accounting round had 35 invites sent with cutoff move of 5 days for 80 pointers that gives us 7 80 pointers every calendar day.
> 
> Backlog of 80 pointers will be around 2 months and 400 80 pointers already queued up from 11/12/2017 to the next round that is predicted to happen on 07/01/2018.
> 
> Even if they send half invites it will take upto March to clear the current backlog. By the time we get into next financial year we will have at least 2 months of 80 pointers backlog which will take up to August to clear given that they start invitation rounds on time, next year's cutoff could very well be 85 if they want to spread out the invitation throughout the year and not finish halfway like they did this year which did more harm than good by also messing up Auditor's with 75 pointers that had good chance to get invited upto January 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope i am proven wrong but i have no more hopes of getting invited with DOE of 27/10/17 at 75 pts.


Partially agree with you mate. The accountants are looking bad at the moment. But there has not been a complete full round for accountants. Don't think so there will be so many 80 pointers (my personal opinion). But yeah after Natti starts conducting tests, the scores may go higher somewhere in april. I have 26 Oct Doe, and bit hopeful.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

Yes that's a typo. Next round is predicted to be on 07/02/2018.



loading254 said:


> I believe you meant 07/02/2018 not 07/01/2018
> 
> It clearly is bad for the accountants! Are the slots over already? Until Jul?


----------



## ykhawaja

hey guys i have a question.

i gave my pte and Got my result within 24 hours

Communicative Skills

Listening 83
Reading 86
Speaking 86
Writing 81

Enabling Skills

Grammar 62
Oral Fluency 90
Prounounciation 81
Spelling 61 
Vocuablary 67
Written Disclosure 77

So how many points I get for english? Secondly at the bottom it says:

Note to institutions : This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score.

When I click on the website and enter my login information it says wrong info. 

My question is can i use this report to send my pte scores to accounting bodies such as ICAA. I am sure you all have given pte over here


----------



## ykhawaja

hey guys i have a question.

i gave my pte and Got my result within 24 hours

Communicative Skills

Listening 83
Reading 86
Speaking 86
Writing 81

Enabling Skills

Grammar 62
Oral Fluency 90
Prounounciation 81
Spelling 61 
Vocuablary 67
Written Disclosure 77

So how many points I get for english? Secondly at the bottom it says:

Note to institutions : This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score.

When I click on the website and enter my login information it says wrong info. 

My question is can i use this report to send my pte scores to accounting bodies such as ICAA. I am sure you all have given pte over here


----------



## alizain1156

ykhawaja said:


> hey guys i have a question.
> 
> i gave my pte and Got my result within 24 hours
> 
> Communicative Skills
> 
> Listening 83
> Reading 86
> Speaking 86
> Writing 81
> 
> Enabling Skills
> 
> Grammar 62
> Oral Fluency 90
> Prounounciation 81
> Spelling 61
> Vocuablary 67
> Written Disclosure 77
> 
> So how many points I get for english? Secondly at the bottom it says:
> 
> Note to institutions : This score report is not valid unless authenticated on the PTE Academic Score.
> 
> When I click on the website and enter my login information it says wrong info.
> 
> My question is can i use this report to send my pte scores to accounting bodies such as ICAA. I am sure you all have given pte over here


They have their own portal to check PTE scores and wont ask you for login details. you will get 20 pts

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

alizain1156 said:


> They have their own portal to check PTE scores and wont ask you for login details. you will get 20 pts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ok, so that means I can use my scorecard. That should be fine?


----------



## sumitsagar

You will need to login to your pte account and send the scores to recipient, keep the receipt email for proof. Then send pdf of scorecard to the authority.


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> You will need to login to your pte account and send the scores to recipient, keep the receipt email for proof. Then send pdf of scorecard to the authority.


Hey, thanks. I have sent you a PM


----------



## sumitsagar

According to department:

Closely-related occupations must be:
in the same ANZSCO Unit Group or
consistent with a career advancement pathway or
determined by an assessing authority that it is closely related to your nominated occupation.​

According to ANZSCO

UNIT GROUP 2211 ACCOUNTANTS

UNIT GROUP 2212 AUDITORS, COMPANY SECRETARIES AND CORPORATE TREASURERS

Anyone successfully claimed points for Accounting PY in External auditor occupation. Please reply.

Thanks.




sumitsagar said:


> Is it possible to claim points for Accounting Professional Year in External auditor eoi. Please advise.


----------



## sumitsagar

Replied. Mate, any issues tell. Me. Organization name I'll send you step by step instructions. Always happy to help. 



ykhawaja said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to login to your pte account and send the scores to recipient, keep the receipt email for proof. Then send pdf of scorecard to the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, thanks. I have sent you a PM
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey guys , asking on behalf of a friend who can't access this forum for some reason.

Can a hotel manager can get +tive assessment for cpaa Accountant? His responsibilities does not constitute entirely accounting role. But he does accounts receivable, discrepancies/fraud detection, banking, bad debt collection, as well as preparing financial reports/yields.

He has degree in Australian accounting degree, and all the experience is post qualification.

What's your say on that?


----------



## sumitsagar

Post the name of qualification. Experience assesment will be an issue. 



Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys , asking on behalf of a friend who can't access this forum for some reason.
> 
> Can a hotel manager can get +tive assessment for cpaa Accountant? His responsibilities does not constitute entirely accounting role. But he does accounts receivable, discrepancies/fraud detection, banking, bad debt collection, as well as preparing financial reports/yields.
> 
> He has degree in Australian accounting degree, and all the experience is post qualification.
> 
> What's your say on that?


----------



## Hopeisalive

sumitsagar said:


> Post the name of qualification. Experience assesment will be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , asking on behalf of a friend who can't access this forum for some reason.
> 
> Can a hotel manager can get +tive assessment for cpaa Accountant? His responsibilities does not constitute entirely accounting role. But he does accounts receivable, discrepancies/fraud detection, banking, bad debt collection, as well as preparing financial reports/yields.
> 
> He has degree in Australian accounting degree, and all the experience is post qualification.
> 
> What's your say on that?
Click to expand...


It's a dual Australian degree MBA-MPA. He does has positive assessment for degree, and experience is in Australia as well. But unsure whether it's possible to get positive experience assessment.

Thanks for your prompt reply mate.


----------



## sumitsagar

Its funny no one knows about it in the Accountants thread, i will take it as a No then.


sumitsagar said:


> Is it possible to claim points for Accounting Professional Year in External auditor eoi. Please advise.


----------



## NAVK

sumitsagar said:


> Its funny no one knows about it in the Accountants thread, i will take it as a No then.
> 
> 
> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to claim points for Accounting Professional Year in External auditor eoi. Please advise.
Click to expand...

As far as I know, yes. You can claim PY points for external auditor. I remember I’ve asked this ques to iscah long time ago.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Hello all
I need your help and advice.
I have 75 points DOE 29/10 my visa expires in March.
I already have two master degrees and two 485’s.
I don’t think if I apply new students visa they will approve can you guys please suggest me what I should do? I can’t increase my points in next one year.
I have family here, kids going to school, I have very good full time job( not accountant) can’t afford to go back home after 9 years.
So stressful time please give me some advise.
Regards


----------



## sumitsagar

You have no other option than to apply student visa, if it gets rejected go the AAT appeal route and it will give you about a year altogether. By the time keep hoping they start inviting Accountants again, your DOE isn't that far off and you have some chance to get invited once normal invites resume.

They ruined so many futures by pulling the plug like this on our occupation. 


How did you manage to get 2 485 visas, I thought you can only get once. 





Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello all
> I need your help and advice.
> I have 75 points DOE 29/10 my visa expires in March.
> I already have two master degrees and two 485’s.
> I don’t think if I apply new students visa they will approve can you guys please suggest me what I should do? I can’t increase my points in next one year.
> I have family here, kids going to school, I have very good full time job( not accountant) can’t afford to go back home after 9 years.
> So stressful time please give me some advise.
> Regards


----------



## mirand

An agent told me there’s no hope for 75 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello all
> I need your help and advice.
> I have 75 points DOE 29/10 my visa expires in March.
> I already have two master degrees and two 485’s.
> I don’t think if I apply new students visa they will approve can you guys please suggest me what I should do? I can’t increase my points in next one year.
> I have family here, kids going to school, I have very good full time job( not accountant) can’t afford to go back home after 9 years.
> So stressful time please give me some advise.
> Regards


Apply student visa for your wife. This is what I can think about. And things will get clear on Feb rounds.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Hello all
> I need your help and advice.
> I have 75 points DOE 29/10 my visa expires in March.
> I already have two master degrees and two 485’s.
> I don’t think if I apply new students visa they will approve can you guys please suggest me what I should do? I can’t increase my points in next one year.
> I have family here, kids going to school, I have very good full time job( not accountant) can’t afford to go back home after 9 years.
> So stressful time please give me some advise.
> Regards


Two 485s for one candidate isnt possible in Australia isnt it ?


----------



## jkfooty1

sumitsagar said:


> You have no other option than to apply student visa, if it gets rejected go the AAT appeal route and it will give you about a year altogether. By the time keep hoping they start inviting Accountants again, your DOE isn't that far off and you have some chance to get invited once normal invites resume.
> 
> They ruined so many futures by pulling the plug like this on our occupation.
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get 2 485 visas, I thought you can only get once.


I don't think you can apply for any skill migration visa on AAT ?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I came on student visa in 2009 and got 485 then my wife got student visa then her 485.
I hope there are some rounds left for accountants if they all don’t go to 80 pointers.
If I have to apply another visa that will waste of lots of money and time.
Let’s see what happens.
To be honest I still believe there will rounds for accountants before end of this FY.
Thanks all


----------



## Faraz365

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I came on student visa in 2009 and got 485 then my wife got student visa then her 485.
> I hope there are some rounds left for accountants if they all don’t go to 80 pointers.
> If I have to apply another visa that will waste of lots of money and time.
> Let’s see what happens.
> To be honest I still believe there will rounds for accountants before end of this FY.
> Thanks all


Thats the only option we left out with brother.
Even I am hoping that will get it very soon.
Hope for the best and everything will get normal.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

to be very very honest with you, there's no hope for 75 pointers


----------



## Khalessi

Hi mates !!
I’m new to this forum.
Just wanted to get some advice on when I can expect a pre invite. At 80 points, I have applied for 189 and 85 (1 year experience and superior English) for NSW 190 on 21/01/2018.
Advices will be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Within 2 rounds if full Invites are resumed. 



Khalessi said:


> Hi mates !!
> I’m new to this forum.
> Just wanted to get some advice on when I can expect a pre invite. At 80 points, I have applied for 189 and 85 (1 year experience and superior English) for NSW 190 on 21/01/2018.
> Advices will be appreciated.
> Thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

You can but you have to get bridging visa B, go offshore, lodge visa, come back and wait for decision. 





jkfooty1 said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no other option than to apply student visa, if it gets rejected go the AAT appeal route and it will give you about a year altogether. By the time keep hoping they start inviting Accountants again, your DOE isn't that far off and you have some chance to get invited once normal invites resume.
> 
> They ruined so many futures by pulling the plug like this on our occupation.
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get 2 485 visas, I thought you can only get once.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can apply for any skill migration visa on AAT ?
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

I disagree, all 80 pointers are not gonna fall out of the sky. The situation only turned bad because of low number of invites, if the invites stay at these low numbers even 80 points are not enough in next financial year, because we will have a backlog of 7 months of 80 pointers They must resume normal invites and if they do 75 pointers with DOE in October should at least be cleared in the last rounds. If not, then all Accountants after DOE of April 2018 even with 80 points will be RIP. 



jkfooty1 said:


> to be very very honest with you, there's no hope for 75 pointers


----------



## Khalessi

sumitsagar said:


> Within 2 rounds if full Invites are resumed.
> 
> 
> 
> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mates !!
> I’m new to this forum.
> Just wanted to get some advice on when I can expect a pre invite. At 80 points, I have applied for 189 and 85 (1 year experience and superior English) for NSW 190 on 21/01/2018.
> Advices will be appreciated.
> Thanks
Click to expand...


Thanks Sumitsagar.
What if invitation round stays the same like last few rounds this financial year? Will I be able to make it by April - either 189 or 190.


----------



## sumitsagar

Last few rounds had 0 Accountants invited. 

I'd say 4 round given that they invite atleast half the amount. If they don't even send half invites you will have to wait till probably end of the financial year when the remaining invites are sent. At the moment no one knows what the hell is happening so just stay patient and wait for the trends to emerge.

You will be among the first ones to get invited if NSW resumes invitations for Accountants.


----------



## Khalessi

sumitsagar said:


> Last few rounds had 0 Accountants invited.
> 
> I'd say 4 round given that they invite atleast half the amount. If they don't even send half invites you will have to wait till probably end of the financial year when the remaining invites are sent. At the moment no one knows what the hell is happening so just stay patient and wait for the trends to emerge.
> 
> You will be among the first ones to get invited if NSW resumes invitations for Accountants.



Thanks Sumitsagar.
Appreciated.


----------



## sanal

*Is there any chance for 65 or 70 points*

Hello team, I from Sri Lanka and there days working for PTE.
I calculated my points and understood that I can maximum earn 70 points.
Is there any chance for me as Accountant or am I wasting my time.
Please give your valuable advise.


----------



## asadkhalid

sanal said:


> Hello team, I from Sri Lanka and there days working for PTE.
> 
> I calculated my points and understood that I can maximum earn 70 points.
> 
> Is there any chance for me as Accountant or am I wasting my time.
> 
> Please give your valuable advise.




At 70 points i believe you are wasting time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello guys I need some advice,

I just completed my PTE and got maximum points (20). At the end of november hopefully, I will have 75 points.

AGE 30 points
English 20 points
Education 15 points
Australian study 5 points
Regional Study 5 points

My question is that should I give naati as well. I have heard that the new credit community language testing is going to come in effect. In that case , would it be worth for me to give that test and hopefully reach 80 points. I know that is hard and the pass rate is less. If I pass the new credit community language test, can I claim points for that and also what proof should I submit for that?

My second option is to apply for 190 visa for TAS. Since accounting/auditor is not on tasmania list but as a tas gradaute lost i can choose from the sol and csol list. Would it be better for me to apply for that as with a 2 year degree and superior english skills I feel I have the chance.

Or should I give Naati a chance. 

Secondly my skill assessment is based on my US degree. Therefore for 15 points, should I submit my documents for my undergraduate degree in the USA that is comparable to the Australian degree or should I submit that with the australian degree as well ( when I complete it). 

Great help would be appreciated .


----------



## sanal

thanks my freinds


----------



## sumitvirdi

Dear all, 
My Designation is production manager in the company. As it is small industry with 12-14 people working in it. 
I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs. 
Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa. 
Please help. 
Thanks in advance 
Regards


----------



## NB

sumitvirdi said:


> Dear all,
> My Designation is production manager in the company. As it is small industry with 12-14 people working in it.
> I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs.
> Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa.
> Please help.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards


What about PF deductions, Tax deductions, 

Have you submitted tax return for all those years ?

Basically any 3rd party evidence which proves that you actually worked in that organisation in that capacity
Cheers


----------



## sumitvirdi

newbienz said:


> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> My Designation is production manager in the company. As it is small industry with 12-14 people working in it.
> I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs.
> Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa.
> Please help.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> What about PF deductions, Tax deductions,
> 
> Have you submitted tax return for all those years ?
> 
> Basically any 3rd party evidence which proves that you actually worked in that organisation in that capacity
> Cheers
Click to expand...

I joined this company in November 2016 and My salary doesn't come under tax slab so i haven't paid any tax.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Hello guys I need some advice,
> 
> I just completed my PTE and got maximum points (20). At the end of november hopefully, I will have 75 points.
> 
> AGE 30 points
> English 20 points
> Education 15 points
> Australian study 5 points
> Regional Study 5 points
> 
> My question is that should I give naati as well. I have heard that the new credit community language testing is going to come in effect. In that case , would it be worth for me to give that test and hopefully reach 80 points. I know that is hard and the pass rate is less. If I pass the new credit community language test, can I claim points for that and also what proof should I submit for that?
> 
> My second option is to apply for 190 visa for TAS. Since accounting/auditor is not on tasmania list but as a tas gradaute lost i can choose from the sol and csol list. Would it be better for me to apply for that as with a 2 year degree and superior english skills I feel I have the chance.
> 
> Or should I give Naati a chance.
> 
> Secondly my skill assessment is based on my US degree. Therefore for 15 points, should I submit my documents for my undergraduate degree in the USA that is comparable to the Australian degree or should I submit that with the australian degree as well ( when I complete it).
> 
> Great help would be appreciated .



Anybody ?


----------



## Piyali

ykhawaja said:


> Anybody ?




NAATI is bit tough as main component dialogue interpretation is there. Although I think you should give a try.
One more thing that they conducting exam from 19 to 23 March which means you can’t expect results before May end.
So invest your time and money wisely.
Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Piyali said:


> NAATI is bit tough as main component dialogue interpretation is there. Although I think you should give a try.
> One more thing that they conducting exam from 19 to 23 March which means you can’t expect results before May end.
> So invest your time and money wisely.
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are you talking about the new test ?


----------



## Piyali

ykhawaja said:


> Are you talking about the new test ?




Yes new test is scheduled from 19 to 23 March 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Piyali said:


> Yes new test is scheduled from 19 to 23 March
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and after that?


----------



## sumitvirdi

sumitvirdi said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumitvirdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> My Designation is production manager in the company. As it is small industry with 12-14 people working in it.
> I am getting salary cash in hand. Employer will provide salary slips and all necessary docs.
> Someone told me that as it is small scale industry, if there is verification by CO. He may reject visa.
> Please help.
> Thanks in advance
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> What about PF deductions, Tax deductions,
> 
> Have you submitted tax return for all those years ?
> 
> Basically any 3rd party evidence which proves that you actually worked in that organisation in that capacity
> Cheers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I joined this company in November 2016 and My salary doesn't come under tax slab so i haven't paid any tax.
Click to expand...

Newbeimz sir
Pl give ur views. I think they will help me


----------



## NB

sumitvirdi said:


> Newbeimz sir
> Pl give ur views. I think they will help me


 Now adays, in india, no one pays salary in cash to the management staff as far as possible 
Moreover, you are providing no secondary 3rd party evidence
So prima facia your case will be highly suspicious to the CO
They will investigate it thoroughly and how far they will be satisfied with the results is a matter of speculation 

If you are adventurous and can afford to lose 5,000 AUD, and a 10 year ban, then only you should try with the documents you have available 

Cheers


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi all,
One of my friends asked ISCAH if Accounting professional year points can be claimed in External Auditor occupation.

There reply was as follows :

We asked DIBP/DHA and they would not answer
We believe 90% yes though

Kind Regards
***** (Iscah Manager)

It's funny how one of the biggest firms don't have conclusive answer. Also no clarity from department. Be very careful when switching eoi from Accountant to Auditor if you are claiming professional year points.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

sumitsagar said:


> Hi all,
> One of my friends asked ISCAH if Accounting professional year points can be claimed in External Auditor occupation.
> 
> There reply was as follows :
> 
> We asked DIBP/DHA and they would not answer
> We believe 90% yes though
> 
> Kind Regards
> ***** (Iscah Manager)
> 
> It's funny how one of the biggest firms don't have conclusive answer. Also no clarity from department. Be very careful when switching eoi from Accountant to Auditor if you are claiming professional year points.




Yes you can claim 5 points for PY in auditing.
Because system adds 5 points automatically when you tell system you have done professional year in accounting while creating eoi for auditing.


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Hello guys I need some advice,
> 
> I just completed my PTE and got maximum points (20). At the end of november hopefully, I will have 75 points.
> 
> AGE 30 points
> English 20 points
> Education 15 points
> Australian study 5 points
> Regional Study 5 points
> 
> My question is that should I give naati as well. I have heard that the new credit community language testing is going to come in effect. In that case , would it be worth for me to give that test and hopefully reach 80 points. I know that is hard and the pass rate is less. If I pass the new credit community language test, can I claim points for that and also what proof should I submit for that?
> 
> My second option is to apply for 190 visa for TAS. Since accounting/auditor is not on tasmania list but as a tas gradaute lost i can choose from the sol and csol list. Would it be better for me to apply for that as with a 2 year degree and superior english skills I feel I have the chance.
> 
> Or should I give Naati a chance.
> 
> Secondly my skill assessment is based on my US degree. Therefore for 15 points, should I submit my documents for my undergraduate degree in the USA that is comparable to the Australian degree or should I submit that with the australian degree as well ( when I complete it).
> 
> Great help would be appreciated .


Can someone help me with this post


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Can someone suggest any Sample question papers for FAR and Law papers for the CPA foundation courses ? How long does it generally take to prepare for these papers


----------



## handyjohn

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Yes you can claim 5 points for PY in auditing.
> Because system adds 5 points automatically when you tell system you have done professional year in accounting while creating eoi for auditing.




System doesn’t differentiate between relevant and irrelevant professional year points. Its just ask about professional year. If you say yes then points will be added automatically even if you lodge a medical profession eoi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Yes you can claim 5 points for PY in auditing.
> Because system adds 5 points automatically when you tell system you have done professional year in accounting while creating eoi for auditing.



System doesn’t differentiate between relevant and irrelevant professional year points. Its just ask about professional year. If you say yes then points will be added automatically even if you lodge a medical profession eoi. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Doesn't work that way unfortunately. Professional year points can only be claimed for closely related occupation. Although system will award you points but case officer can refuse the visa.

According to department website closely related occupations are the ones in same unit group. Accounting and auditing are different unit groups according to ANZSCO. There can be exceptions to this rule but I can't find any clarity on this anywhere so I am looking for someone who got visa granted and don't wanna go by 90% chances as ISCAH has said.


----------



## Sohaibn

I had my qualifications assessed as positive from cpa for Acc gen, Fin Manager, Management Acc and Tax Acc. I’ve been working as a FM for over 3 years. Sent that for assessment it came out positive for 3 but negative by cpa for tax accountant even though as a finance manager I look after all tax related stuff of course. Point being if cpa rejected that there’s high chance CO may not accept it. 
Just my two cents on Accounting PY for auditor points. Ignore if work experience is irrelevant to PY as I don’t know much about it. 
Hope it helps. 
Best regards.


----------



## Scorpio22

sumitsagar said:


> Doesn't work that way unfortunately. Professional year points can only be claimed for closely related occupation. Although system will award you points but case officer can refuse the visa.
> 
> According to department website closely related occupations are the ones in same unit group. Accounting and auditing are different unit groups according to ANZSCO. There can be exceptions to this rule but I can't find any clarity on this anywhere so I am looking for someone who got visa granted and don't wanna go by 90% chances as ISCAH has said.



Yes one of my friends got the visa in External Auditor. He claimed the points for Professional Year in Accounting in the EOI. There were no issues at all.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi guys when do you think auditor invites will run out? Know someone achieving 80 points by second round of March.


----------



## govtec

Can someone confirm that VIC 190 for Accountant Occupation is not on the occupation list? If so, when did they remove the occupation from the list.

Thanks


----------



## Noime P

govtec said:


> Can someone confirm that VIC 190 for Accountant Occupation is not on the occupation list? If so, when did they remove the occupation from the list.
> 
> Thanks


Where did you found it? Coz i just opened the DHA website and i cAn still find accountant with 190. See screenshot attached


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> Where did you found it? Coz i just opened the DHA website and i cAn still find accountant with 190. See screenshot attached


Accountants were never part of VIC for this fiscal year as far as I know.


----------



## sumitsagar

Every state has separate list for 190 mate.


----------



## ykhawaja

shawnfj said:


> Accountants were never part of VIC for this fiscal year as far as I know.


I agree. Accountants is not part of VIC. most states dont have accounting however if you are a gradaute of a particular state then you might be able to choose from the sol list.


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys could I get help. So the new naati testing that is coming into effect will be awarded 5 points if we pass it? Yes or no? 

On the website it says "An individual who has passed a CCL test is not certified to work as an interpreter or translator."

On the dibp website it says that to proof you have attained points for credited community language you would need "Proof, in the form of a letter from the National Accreditation Authority for Translators and Interpreters (NAATI) that you have been accredited by NAATI at the paraprofessional level or above for interpreting or translating."
You must have held the accreditation at the time of invitation.

Great help would be appreciated.


----------



## ykhawaja

I have gotten a positive skill assessment from ICAA Australia that my Bachelor of Science in Business with a major in accountancy is comparable to an Australian degree. ( I had completed the required core competency subject along with the english result.) 

Therefore, when I am submitting my application for PR, should I put in my bachelors degree from the USA or should I put my Australian Degree from UTAS where I should be hopefully completing the degree this year.

According to DIBP , "You will receive points for your highest qualification only. To claim these points, you must have completed and already received the qualification."The authority undertaking your skills assessment will determine if your qualifications are comparable to the relevant Australian qualification. Assessing authorities are listed against your occupation in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations."

In that case should I get another skill assessment but this time for my Australian masters degree?


----------



## tikitiki

Hi guys please answer my question to your best knowledge. I just passed the internal naati exam from an approved course. It will take another month to receive accreditation from naati. Can I update my 5 points now? Because I wont get invitations in another month anyway. By the time I get invitations (if yes) I will have gotten my accreditation. Plz dont ignore me. Thanks guys. Q


----------



## jontymorgan

Noime P said:


> Where did you found it? Coz i just opened the DHA website and i cAn still find accountant with 190. See screenshot attached


In order to qualify you must have completed a PhD in Victoria in the past 5 years.


----------



## Hopeisalive

tikitiki said:


> Hi guys please answer my question to your best knowledge. I just passed the internal naati exam from an approved course. It will take another month to receive accreditation from naati. Can I update my 5 points now? Because I wont get invitations in another month anyway. By the time I get invitations (if yes) I will have gotten my accreditation. Plz dont ignore me. Thanks guys. Q


I think as long as you have completion certificate/ pass evidence. Won't be an issue. What language did you went for?


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> I have gotten a positive skill assessment from ICAA Australia that my Bachelor of Science in Business with a major in accountancy is comparable to an Australian degree. ( I had completed the required core competency subject along with the english result.)
> 
> Therefore, when I am submitting my application for PR, should I put in my bachelors degree from the USA or should I put my Australian Degree from UTAS where I should be hopefully completing the degree this year.
> 
> According to DIBP , "You will receive points for your highest qualification only. To claim these points, you must have completed and already received the qualification."The authority undertaking your skills assessment will determine if your qualifications are comparable to the relevant Australian qualification. Assessing authorities are listed against your occupation in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations."
> 
> In that case should I get another skill assessment but this time for my Australian masters degree?


hello ?


----------



## SimplyJay1

Yes, 190 has priority over 189.

Yes. they still need to wait for mysterious invitation. I had to. Not everyone who gets the invitation to apply for state nomination, gets an invitation from state government for their EOI.

So basically, you get invited by state government to apply for state nomination. you submit papers and fees. Then you just wait for the invitation on your EOI just like 189. Which you might get or might not. They dont tell you if it gets rejected ( as told by my agent ) and if it does get rejected, your EOI remains there in 189 group anyways. State government decide whether to sponsor you or not. If they do sponsor you, then you get invited and 5 extra points on your EOI. Then it's time to lodge your application to immigration for 190 visa and wait for outcome.


----------



## SimplyJay1

shakaybj said:


> Seems like 190 has a quota for accountant according to dept's latest note, but some agents suggest no quota. Yes, they have priority, no need to wait for a mysterious invitation just to deal with the state government's CO...


Yes, 190 has priority over 189.

Yes. they still need to wait for mysterious invitation. I had to. Not everyone who gets the invitation to apply for state nomination, gets an invitation from state government for their EOI.

So basically, you get invited by state government to apply for state nomination. you submit papers and fees. Then you just wait for the invitation on your EOI just like 189. Which you might get or might not. They dont tell you if it gets rejected ( as told by my agent ) and if it does get rejected, your EOI remains there in 189 group anyways. State government decide whether to sponsor you or not. If they do sponsor you, then you get invited and 5 extra points on your EOI. Then it's time to lodge your application to immigration for 190 visa and wait for outcome.


----------



## ykhawaja

SimplyJay1 said:


> shakaybj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like 190 has a quota for accountant according to dept's latest note, but some agents suggest no quota. Yes, they have priority, no need to wait for a mysterious invitation just to deal with the state government's CO...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 190 has priority over 189.
> 
> Yes. they still need to wait for mysterious invitation. I had to. Not everyone who gets the invitation to apply for state nomination, gets an invitation from state government for their EOI.
> 
> So basically, you get invited by state government to apply for state nomination. you submit papers and fees. Then you just wait for the invitation on your EOI just like 189. Which you might get or might not. They dont tell you if it gets rejected ( as told by my agent ) and if it does get rejected, your EOI remains there in 189 group anyways. State government decide whether to sponsor you or not. If they do sponsor you, then you get invited and 5 extra points on your EOI. Then it's time to lodge your application to immigration for 190 visa and wait for outcome.
Click to expand...

So if I have 75 positive points and TAS state has agreed to sponsor me then in that case my points will be 80 and I will be ahead of all the 189s who have 75? Is that correct ?


----------



## NB

ykhawaja said:


> So if I have 75 positive points and TAS state has agreed to sponsor me then in that case my points will be 80 and I will be ahead of all the 189s who have 75? Is that correct ?


If the state has sponsored you then you get a direct invite under 190

You don’t require to qualify under 189

You will get a link in your email which will allow you to submit the visa application in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## SimplyJay1

ykhawaja said:


> SimplyJay1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shakaybj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like 190 has a quota for accountant according to dept's latest note, but some agents suggest no quota. Yes, they have priority, no need to wait for a mysterious invitation just to deal with the state government's CO...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 190 has priority over 189.
> 
> Yes. they still need to wait for mysterious invitation. I had to. Not everyone who gets the invitation to apply for state nomination, gets an invitation from state government for their EOI.
> 
> So basically, you get invited by state government to apply for state nomination. you submit papers and fees. Then you just wait for the invitation on your EOI just like 189. Which you might get or might not. They dont tell you if it gets rejected ( as told by my agent ) and if it does get rejected, your EOI remains there in 189 group anyways. State government decide whether to sponsor you or not. If they do sponsor you, then you get invited and 5 extra points on your EOI. Then it's time to lodge your application to immigration for 190 visa and wait for outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I have 75 positive points and TAS state has agreed to sponsor me then in that case my points will be 80 and I will be ahead of all the 189s who have 75? Is that correct ?
Click to expand...

I dont think you want to say it like you will be ahead of all 189s. When i was saying 190 gets priority over 189, i meant states gets to choose first and rest goes to 189 and processing times for 190 visa these days is way less than 189 visa.

Then again, when states get to choose first. For example, They might be just choosing 50 a month or whatever their numbers might be. So if you are not in that 50, you are back in the line with 189s. Till you get state nomination invitation.

How it works is, what i know, i think most of the accountants have ticked the state sponsorship box in their EOIs. So all of us are applying for 190. 

For example, Lets say 1000 accountants decided to tick state sponsorship box. Not all of them will get to get sponsored. Number of people will be whatever state choses. Then Lets say the number of people who got invitation to lodge for nomination by state is 500. They all send their papers and fees. 

That doesnt mean all 500 will get invited to lodge for 190 visa. That number might be anything. Surely less than half.

What i’ve heard, expirienced and read on here is when you talk about getting invited by state to lodge visa. How you get your points does matter.

I mean if you have 75+5 for state sponsorship, if you have it with superior english ( 79 each PTE, 8 each IELTS ) and expirience. There are more chances to get an invitation from state than if you have those 75+5 with Professional year or maybe NAATI ( not sure about NAATI ).

Whereas this thing doesnt matter in 189s. In 189, when you lodged you EOI and however you got your points. Date is the thing where you are in queue for invitation.


----------



## SimplyJay1

ykhawaja said:


> SimplyJay1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shakaybj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like 190 has a quota for accountant according to dept's latest note, but some agents suggest no quota. Yes, they have priority, no need to wait for a mysterious invitation just to deal with the state government's CO...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 190 has priority over 189.
> 
> Yes. they still need to wait for mysterious invitation. I had to. Not everyone who gets the invitation to apply for state nomination, gets an invitation from state government for their EOI.
> 
> So basically, you get invited by state government to apply for state nomination. you submit papers and fees. Then you just wait for the invitation on your EOI just like 189. Which you might get or might not. They dont tell you if it gets rejected ( as told by my agent ) and if it does get rejected, your EOI remains there in 189 group anyways. State government decide whether to sponsor you or not. If they do sponsor you, then you get invited and 5 extra points on your EOI. Then it's time to lodge your application to immigration for 190 visa and wait for outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if I have 75 positive points and TAS state has agreed to sponsor me then in that case my points will be 80 and I will be ahead of all the 189s who have 75? Is that correct ?
Click to expand...

It is 2 step process for 190 invitation.

First you are waiting to get invited by state to apply for nomination. If you get it and choose to apply. Then you are waiting for an invitation to apply for 190 visa.


----------



## karizma360

My agent told me that recently a 65 pointer recd an invite for 190 for Accounting. Could this be true or is he just faking stories?

Can someone please tell me what are the roles they are looking for an Auditor for 190?

I know the chances for an invite are so bleak at this point in time. But can i see even a mere 1% chance of an state invite with 70 points(79 Pte each + 2 years full time paid work exp as an auditor in India), coz with 190 its highly unpredictable?

Responses are appreciated.


----------



## piyush_n

Not possible.





karizma360 said:


> My agent told me that recently a 65 pointer recd an invite for 190 for Accounting. Could this be true or is he just faking stories?
> 
> Can someone please tell me what are the roles they are looking for an Auditor for 190?
> 
> I know the chances for an invite are so bleak at this point in time. But can i see even a mere 1% chance of an state invite with 70 points(79 Pte each + 2 years full time paid work exp as an auditor in India), coz with 190 its highly unpredictable?
> 
> Responses are appreciated.


----------



## lingling

karizma360 said:


> My agent told me that recently a 65 pointer recd an invite for 190 for Accounting. Could this be true or is he just faking stories?
> 
> Can someone please tell me what are the roles they are looking for an Auditor for 190?
> 
> I know the chances for an invite are so bleak at this point in time. But can i see even a mere 1% chance of an state invite with 70 points(79 Pte each + 2 years full time paid work exp as an auditor in India), coz with 190 its highly unpredictable?
> 
> Responses are appreciated.


Possibly from NT. NSW no way. Tasmania possible but slim chance.


----------



## Sushev

Does anyone has given skill assessment from overseas with overseas degree? My spouse was asked to study 2 foundation course in order to get positive assessment, how can we give it staying overseas?
Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

Hopeisalive said:


> I think as long as you have completion certificate/ pass evidence. Won't be an issue. What language did you went for?




I’m in same situation but waiting for naati accreditation letter. Naati will send an accreditation letter with registration number and date of registration and then you will be able to claim points In EOi because DIBP only verify your naati number and date of registration 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Hi everyone,

Is skilled employment assessment mandatory to get NSW nomination? On NSW official site in FAQ it says that,

"Appropriate evidence to support your skilled employment claims could include:

a Skilled Employment Assessment issued by the relevant assessing authority *and/or*

a contact of employment, pay slips or employment references"

If anybody can give any feedback, it'll be a great help for future application.

Cheers,


----------



## solvaish

Hi everyone,

Is skilled employment assessment mandatory to get NSW nomination? On NSW official site in FAQ it says that,

"Appropriate evidence to support your skilled employment claims could include:

a Skilled Employment Assessment issued by the relevant assessing authority *and/or*

a contact of employment, pay slips or employment references"

If anybody can give any feedback, it'll be a great help for future application.

Cheers,


----------



## SimplyJay1

solvaish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is skilled employment assessment mandatory to get NSW nomination? On NSW official site in FAQ it says that,
> 
> "Appropriate evidence to support your skilled employment claims could include:
> 
> a Skilled Employment Assessment issued by the relevant assessing authority *and/or*
> 
> a contact of employment, pay slips or employment references"
> 
> If anybody can give any feedback, it'll be a great help for future application.
> 
> Cheers,


No, its not mandatory. I got it without it. Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 3/11/2017 and got my invitation to apply for 190 visa on 25/01/2018. Didnt had my employment expirience assesed for that.

Athough i’m getting it assesed to use it on my visa file, which again is not mandatory.


----------



## SimplyJay1

SimplyJay1 said:


> solvaish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is skilled employment assessment mandatory to get NSW nomination? On NSW official site in FAQ it says that,
> 
> "Appropriate evidence to support your skilled employment claims could include:
> 
> a Skilled Employment Assessment issued by the relevant assessing authority *and/or*
> 
> a contact of employment, pay slips or employment references"
> 
> If anybody can give any feedback, it'll be a great help for future application.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 
> 
> No, its not mandatory. I got it without it. Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 3/11/2017 and got my invitation to apply for 190 visa on 25/01/2018. Didnt had my employment expirience assesed for that.
> 
> Athough i’m getting it assesed to use it on my visa file, which again is not mandatory.
Click to expand...


I’m sorry. Invitation for 190 was on 24/1/2018. Not on 25/1/2018. Dont want to mess the dates up as a single day counts, specially with accounting invitations.


----------



## SimplyJay1

Got my invitation for 190 recently. Thought i would share. 

Occupation : General Accountant 

Points breakdown :

Age - 30
Studies - 15
Australian study - 5
PTE - 20
Expirience - 5 

Total : 75 + 5 ( NSW STATE )

Date of EOI : 29/10/2017

Date of NSW nomination invitation : 3/11/2017

Date of submitting papers to NSW nomination : 16/11/2017

Date of invitation for 190 visa under NSW state sponsorship : 24/1/2018


Invitations for 190 visa doesnt have to be on scheduled invitation rounds for 189. It can be any day.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Heard there was round today NSW SS. Any accountants got invite.


----------



## solvaish

SimplyJay1 said:


> No, its not mandatory. I got it without it. Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 3/11/2017 and got my invitation to apply for 190 visa on 25/01/2018. Didnt had my employment expirience assesed for that.
> 
> Athough i’m getting it assesed to use it on my visa file, which again is not mandatory.


Thanks a ton mate!!! it's going to be very useful....Cheers...:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> I have gotten a positive skill assessment from ICAA Australia that my Bachelor of Science in Business with a major in accountancy is comparable to an Australian degree. ( I had completed the required core competency subject along with the english result.)
> 
> Therefore, when I am submitting my application for PR, should I put in my bachelors degree from the USA or should I put my Australian Degree from UTAS where I should be hopefully completing the degree this year.
> 
> According to DIBP , "You will receive points for your highest qualification only. To claim these points, you must have completed and already received the qualification."The authority undertaking your skills assessment will determine if your qualifications are comparable to the relevant Australian qualification. Assessing authorities are listed against your occupation in the relevant list of eligible skilled occupations."
> 
> In that case should I get another skill assessment but this time for my Australian masters degree?


is anyone kind enough to answer this


----------



## Piyali

tikitiki said:


> Hi guys please answer my question to your best knowledge. I just passed the internal naati exam from an approved course. It will take another month to receive accreditation from naati. Can I update my 5 points now? Because I wont get invitations in another month anyway. By the time I get invitations (if yes) I will have gotten my accreditation. Plz dont ignore me. Thanks guys. Q




Without accreditation letter you can’t claim points. The accreditation letter from NAATI gives you 5 points and if you claim points before the date of accreditation letter you will get refusal straight away. This thing happened with my friend. He got NSW pre invite but later on refused for invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satyagvk

Hi All,

What is the current cut-off going on for Accountant (General) category for 189 sub-class? Till a while ago, it was 75 and I now hear that it is increased to about 80 points. Is that true? Could some one confirm it?

Regards,
S


----------



## sumitsagar

Cutoffs doesn't matter, accountants haven't been invited in Last 3 rounds. The last time they were invited cutoff was 80.



satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What is the current cut-off going on for Accountant (General) category for 189 sub-class? Till a while ago, it was 75 and I now hear that it is increased to about 80 points. Is that true? Could some one confirm it?
> 
> Regards,
> S


----------



## muz068

ykhawaja said:


> is anyone kind enough to answer this


No, you don't have to get another skill assessment. It would be perfectly fine. You have to put details of both degrees in your EOI and Visa application too. You can easily add points of Aus Study and Regional


----------



## Khalessi

Hi All, 

I received a pre invite from NSW yesterday morning for General Accountant.

DOE- 21/01/2018
Points for NSW - 80 + 5 
Superior English and 1 year on shore experience.
NSW Pre invite received - 2/02/2018

A question for experts here - 
Should I wait for 189 or go with This 190? Given a condition that my TR expires in April 2018. My only concern is the amount of time NSW is currently taking for nomination Approval. 

Thanks !


----------



## Rab nawaz

Khalessi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received a pre invite from NSW yesterday morning for General Accountant.
> 
> DOE- 21/01/2018
> Points for NSW - 80 + 5
> Superior English and 1 year on shore experience.
> NSW Pre invite received - 2/02/2018
> 
> A question for experts here -
> Should I wait for 189 or go with This 190? Given a condition that my TR expires in April 2018. My only concern is the amount of time NSW is currently taking for nomination Approval.
> 
> Thanks !


Superior English with 1 year exp = 75 not 80 😐


----------



## Sushev

Whosoever got the nsw invite yesterday, can you guys please accpet that invitation and withdraw your 189.PLEASE! Because people are not doing that and all of their other eois are also getting invitation in higher points since 1 year.


----------



## Khalessi

Rab nawaz said:


> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I received a pre invite from NSW yesterday morning for General Accountant.
> 
> DOE- 21/01/2018
> Points for NSW - 80 + 5
> Superior English and 1 year on shore experience.
> NSW Pre invite received - 2/02/2018
> 
> A question for experts here -
> Should I wait for 189 or go with This 190? Given a condition that my TR expires in April 2018. My only concern is the amount of time NSW is currently taking for nomination Approval.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Superior English with 1 year exp = 75 not 80 ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I must have misinterpreted my overall point composition above.
> 
> I lost 5 points due to my age recently but I ended up taking NAATI and Professional Year course. And with superior English and 1 year on shore experience, my total point is 80 and 80+5 for NSW.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rab nawaz

Go for 190 before they will ask you to bring 5 more points (partner) or reverse the age process to be invited for any visa.


----------



## shawnfj

Received an invitation to apply for NSW yesterday and I have completed the application and made the payment- seems like the only concrete way of getting across as an Accountant at the moment under 189/190 stream.


----------



## sumitsagar

What's your points breakdown 



shawnfj said:


> Received an invitation to apply for NSW yesterday and I have completed the application and made the payment- seems like the only concrete way of getting across as an Accountant at the moment under 189/190 stream.


----------



## shawnfj

Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 5 points 
English (PTE) : 20 points 
Partner: 5 points
Total: 75


----------



## sumitsagar

If you email them that you'll be losing age points, the might speed up the processing for your case. 





Khalessi said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I received a pre invite from NSW yesterday morning for General Accountant.
> 
> DOE- 21/01/2018
> Points for NSW - 80 + 5
> Superior English and 1 year on shore experience.
> NSW Pre invite received - 2/02/2018
> 
> A question for experts here -
> Should I wait for 189 or go with This 190? Given a condition that my TR expires in April 2018. My only concern is the amount of time NSW is currently taking for nomination Approval.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Superior English with 1 year exp = 75 not 80 ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I must have misinterpreted my overall point composition above.
> 
> I lost 5 points due to my age recently but I ended up taking NAATI and Professional Year course. And with superior English and 1 year on shore experience, my total point is 80 and 80+5 for NSW.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

Thanks mate, congrats. Hope you get ITA soon. 



shawnfj said:


> Age: 30 points
> Education: 15 points
> Work experience: 5 points
> English (PTE) : 20 points
> Partner: 5 points
> Total: 75


----------



## Janice66

OMG. Congratulations! So you got NSW invitation with 75 points? I thought I won't have chance so i didn't apply for NSW nomination. I am so dumb.


----------



## shawnfj

sumitsagar said:


> Thanks mate, congrats. Hope you get ITA soon.


Thanks mate, fingers crossed! Hoping for the best.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey, I need some advice.

Currently I am sitting at 65 points and will be getting 75 points after I graduate in november. In this case, should I sit Urdu Naati to go till 80 or just apply for 190 for TAS as I go to uni there. I have heard that the new ccl test has been implemented. PY is going to take 1 year

Some advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Khalessi

sumitsagar said:


> If you email them that you'll be losing age points, the might speed up the processing for your case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I received a pre invite from NSW yesterday morning for General Accountant.
> 
> DOE- 21/01/2018
> Points for NSW - 80 + 5
> Superior English and 1 year on shore experience.
> NSW Pre invite received - 2/02/2018
> 
> A question for experts here -
> Should I wait for 189 or go with This 190? Given a condition that my TR expires in April 2018. My only concern is the amount of time NSW is currently taking for nomination Approval.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> Superior English with 1 year exp = 75 not 80 ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Sorry I must have misinterpreted my overall point composition above.
> 
> I lost 5 points due to my age recently but I ended up taking NAATI and Professional Year course. And with superior English and 1 year on shore experience, my total point is 80 and 80+5 for NSW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Sumitsagar for the advice.
> I actually already lost the point due to age last year.
> My only concern now is that my TR visa is expiring in April and am not sure if i will get my NSW approval by then (looking at the current trend).
> Incase I accept NSW’s invite now and receive invitation on 189 later, will I be able to go with 189 if I don’t receive approval from NSW on time.
> 
> Many thanks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam_2810

shawnfj said:


> Received an invitation to apply for NSW yesterday and I have completed the application and made the payment- seems like the only concrete way of getting across as an Accountant at the moment under 189/190 stream.


Even I got an Invite from NSW yesterday.

Points breakdown:

Age - 30
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Exp - 10

Total - 75

Even I am accepting the invitation to apply for state sponsorship. Just a question, someone told me that, in case of SS for accountants for NSW, you cannot work / stay in Sydney. I do not think that is true as Sydney is part of NSW. Also couldn't find any condition on DIBP or NSW website.
Is anyone aware of such condition?

Also what is the process going forward, what is the timeline to receive the state sponsorship from NSW and then Visa grant after one receives invite under 190?

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

shawnfj said:


> Received an invitation to apply for NSW yesterday and I have completed the application and made the payment- seems like the only concrete way of getting across as an Accountant at the moment under 189/190 stream.




Congrats bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

@Khaleesi, yes you can apply 189 if you get invited before you get NSW approval.


----------



## Sam_2810

SimplyJay1 said:


> Got my invitation for 190 recently. Thought i would share.
> 
> Occupation : General Accountant
> 
> Points breakdown :
> 
> Age - 30
> Studies - 15
> Australian study - 5
> PTE - 20
> Expirience - 5
> 
> Total : 75 + 5 ( NSW STATE )
> 
> Date of EOI : 29/10/2017
> 
> Date of NSW nomination invitation : 3/11/2017
> 
> Date of submitting papers to NSW nomination : 16/11/2017
> 
> Date of invitation for 190 visa under NSW state sponsorship : 24/1/2018
> 
> 
> Invitations for 190 visa doesnt have to be on scheduled invitation rounds for 189. It can be any day.


Hi Jay!!

Were u asked to provide any additional docs for getting the NSW state sponsorship?
What is the criteria for awarding the stage sponsorship by NSW after one has recd an invite from them?.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## david_lie

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi Jay!!
> 
> Were u asked to provide any additional docs for getting the NSW state sponsorship?
> What is the criteria for awarding the stage sponsorship by NSW after one has recd an invite from them?.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Sam,

Once the NSW sent their ITA (invitation to apply), you will need to provide evidences to support your EOI claims (such as PTE score, NAATI, work experiences, etc.). Once NSW approved it (it may take up to 3 months), then they will asked you to apply formally to the DHA (or previously, DIBP) through Skillselect. Hope that helps!

David


----------



## Sam_2810

david_lie said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Once the NSW sent their ITA (invitation to apply), you will need to provide evidences to support your EOI claims (such as PTE score, NAATI, work experiences, etc.). Once NSW approved it (it may take up to 3 months), then they will asked you to apply formally to the DHA (or previously, DIBP) through Skillselect. Hope that helps!
> 
> David


Hi David,

Thanks. Does that mean, one will surely receive an invitation for 190 if all the evidences are in place for the points claimed in EOI based on which the ITA is sent by NSW.

Regards
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## david_lie

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Thanks. Does that mean, one will surely receive an invitation for 190 if all the evidences are in place for the points claimed in EOI based on which the ITA is sent by NSW.
> 
> Regards
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Sam,

I don't see why they will reject if you can backup your claims. However, I heard one that does not get the NSW invite because the work experience does not closely related (if I am not mistaken). 

Best,

David


----------



## handyjohn

To all those who received NSW pre invitation, congratulations and you people should go ahead with it as 189 is very uncertain at the moment. You people can request NSW to speed up approval in case your visa or age points are going to lose soon. And there’s no such condition to not work in Sydney 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

david_lie said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I don't see why they will reject if you can backup your claims. However, I heard one that does not get the NSW invite because the work experience does not closely related (if I am not mistaken).
> 
> Best,
> 
> David


Ok. Makes sense.. But that shouldn't be the case if the employment assessment is also done by the assessing body.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## david_lie

Sam_2810 said:


> Ok. Makes sense.. But that shouldn't be the case if the employment assessment is also done by the assessing body.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi Sam, 

Yes, if you have skilled employment assessment, that should be generally fine (for NSW invite). Once you make a formal submission to DHA (or DIBP), you will need to supply raw evidences to substantiate your work experience claims. 

David


----------



## Sam_2810

david_lie said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Yes, if you have skilled employment assessment, that should be generally fine (for NSW invite). Once you make a formal submission to DHA (or DIBP), you will need to supply raw evidences to substantiate your work experience claims.
> 
> David


Thanks David...


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Any management accountant in the list who has got pre invite from nsw yesterday?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Thanks. Does that mean, one will surely receive an invitation for 190 if all the evidences are in place for the points claimed in EOI based on which the ITA is sent by NSW.
> 
> Regards
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Hi Sam,

Could you please let us know if you showed local Aus exp or overseas exp?


----------



## Sam_2810

karizma360 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Could you please let us know if you showed local Aus exp or overseas exp?


Hi Karizma,

I have overseas experience.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

ok. thanks


----------



## karizma360

As per the new rules set on 17th Jan 2018, for Management and Taxation Accountants, one must have to qualify to 2 criteria's, firm with minimum 5 employees and annual turnover for $1m, does this mean Auditors are an exception as of now and it doesn't imply for Auditors?


----------



## yogithegreat

Hello Members,

Need your expert opinion on the below case.

My agent has filed my EOI on 1st Feb for Internal Auditor - 189 with 80 points and 190 with 85 points. Both of these in one EOI. I have following queries:

If in case i get a pre-invite of NSW before invite for 189, will my EOI be still eligible for 189 invite?

Second - If i decide not to respond to pre-invite of NSW (because i want to wait for 189 for a month), can i get it again in future against a new 190 EOI?

Third - Can i ask the agent to change the current EOI so as to remove 190 out of it and create a new EOI for 190?

Thanks


----------



## Sam_2810

karizma360 said:


> As per the new rules set on 17th Jan 2018, for Management and Taxation Accountants, one must have to qualify to 2 criteria's, firm with minimum 5 employees and annual turnover for $1m, does this mean Auditors are an exception as of now and it doesn't imply for Auditors?


Hi karizma, 

There are certain caveats to occupation but these caveats are not applicable to subclass 189 or 190. Below is the text from the DIBP website
"caveats (indicated via ‘***asterisks’ in the list) exclude the occupations in certain circumstances from use under the subclass 457 and 186 (DE) visa programs"

Its true that these caveats doesn't apply to external auditor.

But as far as u are applying for 189 or 190 these caveats don't really matter.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

yogithegreat said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Need your expert opinion on the below case.
> 
> My agent has filed my EOI on 1st Feb for Internal Auditor - 189 with 80 points and 190 with 85 points. Both of these in one EOI. I have following queries:
> 
> If in case i get a pre-invite of NSW before invite for 189, will my EOI be still eligible for 189 invite?
> 
> Second - If i decide not to respond to pre-invite of NSW (because i want to wait for 189 for a month), can i get it again in future against a new 190 EOI?
> 
> Third - Can i ask the agent to change the current EOI so as to remove 190 out of it and create a new EOI for 190?
> 
> Thanks


Hi yogi,

Answering to your questions :

1. If you get ITA for NSW, your 189 will still be valid

2. If u don't respond to your NSW ITA, the same will expire after 14 days. NSW has a policy of 1 ITA per EOI. So if you lodge a new 190 EOI, you may get an ITA on that EOI.

3. You can ask your agent to change but that really doesn't make sense to me. 

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Hey guys,

I've been patiently waiting for an invite. Here is my breakdown:

Age: 30
Superior English: 20
Australian education 2 years: 5 
Recognised degree: 15 
State sponsorship: 5

I am currently working as an Assistant Accounting in Sydney and my 1 year work experience will be done in May, I'll have 75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 then. I've noticed the chances are less to none for 189 and 190. What are my options securing an invite in some other state? Am I eligible to apply for NT 190? or any other state? What about 489? My graduate work visa is expiring in August 2018 so I would need a plan to fall back on incase there is no invite from NSW.

Help will be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## yogithegreat

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi yogi,
> 
> Answering to your questions :
> 
> 1. If you get ITA for NSW, your 189 will still be valid
> 
> 2. If u don't respond to your NSW ITA, the same will expire after 14 days. NSW has a policy of 1 ITA per EOI. So if you lodge a new 190 EOI, you may get an ITA on that EOI.
> 
> 3. You can ask your agent to change but that really doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Sam,

This is helpful.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk

Hi Everyone,

Had a query. I have a single EOI for both 189 and 190. Is this ok or do I need to have a separate EOI for both i.e. one for 189 and another one for 190.

Secondly, has anyone applied for any other state apart from NSW for 190?

Cheers


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Does anyone know if there is any scope for accountants in Canada?


----------



## Kamikazi

Hey Guys,

I was a silent viewer of this thread for a long time, this is my first message.

This forum was a great help to me and I wish to contribute my part as well

Yesterday I was surprised to receive a pre invite from NSW.

The occupation is Accountant General (221111)

My points breakout is:

Age - 30
English - 20 (PTE 79+)
Education - 15
Offshore experience - 10
Total - 75
With SS (80)

EOI for 190: 03/01/18

I think I will go with this route as the future of 189 is not clear at the moment.

I hope and pray the coming round will bring some good news for our occupation.


With gratitude,


----------



## Jessica89

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any scope for accountants in Canada?


For pr, there is eoi system in canada as well. But you will need 1 year of full time experience to get into decent Points range . They don’t accept Pte.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Jessica89 said:


> For pr, there is eoi system in canada as well. But you will need 1 year of full time experience to get into decent Points range . They don’t accept Pte.


Exp in any field and they are looking for ielts general and if you do secure L 8 R W S 7 and with current 70 points bio data one will be easily qualified for express entry.


----------



## Khalessi

sumitsagar said:


> @Khaleesi, yes you can apply 189 if you get invited before you get NSW approval.


Thanks Sumitsagar. Appreciated.


----------



## Jessica89

Rab nawaz said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For pr, there is eoi system in canada as well. But you will need 1 year of full time experience to get into decent Points range . They don’t accept Pte.
> 
> 
> 
> Exp in any field and they are looking for ielts general and if you do secure L 8 R W S 7 and with current 70 points bio data one will be easily qualified for express entry.
Click to expand...

Oh I thought relevant experience was required. Is it 1year full time or 20 hours will do?
Thank u


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

Your work experience must be:

in the same type of job as your primary NOC
within the last 10 years
Fulltime minimum 30 hours a week.
thanks.


Jessica89 said:


> Oh I thought relevant experience was required. Is it 1year full time or 20 hours will do?
> Thank u


----------



## ykhawaja

so no accountants invited for 18th jan then


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> so no accountants invited for 18th jan then


It is also disconcerting that the points score and cut-off date say 'N/A' for accountants on the 18 January 2018 invitation round.


----------



## ykhawaja

jontymorgan said:


> It is also disconcerting that the points score and cut-off date say 'N/A' for accountants on the 18 January 2018 invitation round.


Doubt any more accountants are going to invited.


----------



## loading254

Is it that hard to get CPA Skills analysis? My wife keeps being asked for more and more documents!!!


----------



## Hopeisalive

There's been few days movement for auditors though. A good sign


----------



## Hopeisalive

jontymorgan said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> so no accountants invited for 18th jan then
> 
> 
> 
> It is also disconcerting that the points score and cut-off date say 'N/A' for accountants on the 18 January 2018 invitation round.
Click to expand...

Things will get clear after 2 days. Still think that accountants will be invited in limited numbers.


----------



## Gunner14

Guys I hope everyone is doing well.

I have decided to give a shot at the ccl exam (urdu) as a last ditch to push my points to 75. 

Even though, by looks of things that wouldn't help much but still I would really appreciate some help for exam preparation. I'm blank as there are not many resources available for the preparation and tbh I dont wanna waste money on external institutes. 

I would really appreciate if you guys can share some resources or even a simple strategy for exam prep. Thank you


----------



## Hopeisalive

Gunner14 said:


> Guys I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have decided to give a shot at the ccl exam (urdu) as a last ditch to push my points to 75.
> 
> Even though, by looks of things that wouldn't help much but still I would really appreciate some help for exam preparation. I'm blank as there are not many resources available for the preparation and tbh I dont wanna waste money on external institutes.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you guys can share some resources or even a simple strategy for exam prep. Thank you



Even Im looking for some materials


----------



## sumitsagar

They should alternate rounds for Accountants and Auditors so people with both eoi's have chance to withdraw one if invited, otherwise auditors will slow down as well. The only reason cutoff is still on 75 is because the news of Accounting invites being finished came the same day the round was happening so people didnt have time to lodge both eoi's. No way next round cutoff for Auditors will be 75 and all the invites till atleast last few rounds of the year will go to 80 pointers Accountants that switched their eoi's.



Hopeisalive said:


> There's been few days movement for auditors though. A good sign


----------



## sumitsagar

Unfortunately 75 is no longer enough mate. You'd be better off trying to get state nomination.



Gunner14 said:


> Guys I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I have decided to give a shot at the ccl exam (urdu) as a last ditch to push my points to 75.
> 
> Even though, by looks of things that wouldn't help much but still I would really appreciate some help for exam preparation. I'm blank as there are not many resources available for the preparation and tbh I dont wanna waste money on external institutes.
> 
> I would really appreciate if you guys can share some resources or even a simple strategy for exam prep. Thank you


----------



## sumitvirdi

I am working as lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college from last 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## arf712

sumitvirdi said:


> I am working as lecturer/workshop superintendent in engineering college from last 8 years. I did Btech (mechanical engineering) in 2008.
> I want to know if i apply as mechanical engineer. Will this experience be counted as mechanical engineer or it will fall under some other category?
> Thanks in advance.


 Wrong forum. This forum is only for Accountants.


----------



## AMagan

Sam_2810 said:


> Even I got an Invite from NSW yesterday.
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 10
> 
> Total - 75
> 
> Even I am accepting the invitation to apply for state sponsorship. Just a question, someone told me that, in case of SS for accountants for NSW, you cannot work / stay in Sydney. I do not think that is true as Sydney is part of NSW. Also couldn't find any condition on DIBP or NSW website.
> Is anyone aware of such condition?
> 
> Also what is the process going forward, what is the timeline to receive the state sponsorship from NSW and then Visa grant after one receives invite under 190?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awesome! Many congratulations!!! we submitted for NSW with 70+5 points.. last year.. and still waiting..


----------



## andreyx108b

Sam_2810 said:


> Even I got an Invite from NSW yesterday.
> 
> Points breakdown:
> 
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Edu - 15
> Exp - 10
> 
> Total - 75
> 
> Even I am accepting the invitation to apply for state sponsorship. Just a question, someone told me that, in case of SS for accountants for NSW, you cannot work / stay in Sydney. I do not think that is true as Sydney is part of NSW. Also couldn't find any condition on DIBP or NSW website.
> Is anyone aware of such condition?
> 
> Also what is the process going forward, what is the timeline to receive the state sponsorship from NSW and then Visa grant after one receives invite under 190?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Congrats! Very good news!


----------



## sumitsagar

Too many people that I wouldn't consider capable of getting 7 each in Ielts are getting straight 90 each in PTE. Just by using tips, tricks and templates. Get ready for unlimited 80 pointers.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitsagar said:


> Too many people that I wouldn't consider capable of getting 7 each in Ielts are getting straight 90 each in PTE. Just by using tips, tricks and templates. Get ready for unlimited 80 pointers.


That's all on pure motivation to get to AU!


----------



## AMagan

What is PTE?


----------



## andreyx108b

AMagan said:


> What is PTE?


Pearsons test of English


----------



## sumitsagar

Don't think so mate, motivation can only get you so far, I have first hand seen some of my contacts go from 65 to 90 by rote memorising templates and using tricks provided by a certain pte centre. PTE needs to get their act together and add new materials to assess people on their language skills instead of their memory skills. But I don't think they will do it especially when they are making so much money from rest takers. 



andreyx108b said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many people that I wouldn't consider capable of getting 7 each in Ielts are getting straight 90 each in PTE. Just by using tips, tricks and templates. Get ready for unlimited 80 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all on pure motivation to get to AU!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sam_2810

sumitsagar said:


> Don't think so mate, motivation can only get you so far, I have first hand seen some of my contacts go from 65 to 90 by rote memorising templates and using tricks provided by a certain pte centre. PTE needs to get their act together and add new materials to assess people on their language skills instead of their memory skills. But I don't think they will do it especially when they are making so much money from rest takers.


This is true.. Scoring 79+ in PTE is very easy as compared to scoring 8+ in IELTS. The tests are not very easy but the scoring criteria is such that one ends up getting a good score. So someone who is lacking in points due to a low score in English should definitely consider taking PTE. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

AMagan said:


> Awesome! Many congratulations!!! we submitted for NSW with 70+5 points.. last year.. and still waiting..


Thanks buddy..
Any idea if there is any criteria for sending ITA by NSW. Coz i am sure there would be other 75 pointers who have their 190 EOI in addition to 189 EOI.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Sam_2810 said:


> This is true.. Scoring 79+ in PTE is very easy as compared to scoring 8+ in IELTS. The tests are not very easy but the scoring criteria is such that one ends up getting a good score. So someone who is lacking in points due to a low score in English should definitely consider taking PTE.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Truly agree. It is easier to "play around " to get good marks in PTE. My best score in speaking for PTE was 55 vs 8.0-8.5 in IELTS. I'm 1 of those silly ones who can't get the computer to understand me, either due to my Malaysian slang or my soft voice. I will never know.


----------



## yogithegreat

Thanks, I have one more question, see if you know about it.

I have applied under 2212 as internal auditor -221214.
Is there some sub - limit within 2212 for internal auditor, external auditor, company secretary or there is no sub-limit, anyone scoring more will get invited?



Sam_2810 said:


> Hi yogi,
> 
> Answering to your questions :
> 
> 1. If you get ITA for NSW, your 189 will still be valid
> 
> 2. If u don't respond to your NSW ITA, the same will expire after 14 days. NSW has a policy of 1 ITA per EOI. So if you lodge a new 190 EOI, you may get an ITA on that EOI.
> 
> 3. You can ask your agent to change but that really doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

yogithegreat said:


> Thanks, I have one more question, see if you know about it.
> 
> I have applied under 2212 as internal auditor -221214.
> Is there some sub - limit within 2212 for internal auditor, external auditor, company secretary or there is no sub-limit, anyone scoring more will get invited?


Hi yogi,

I haven't read about the sub limits in anywhere. So don't think there are any sub limits.
But it's better u double check with some MARA registered agent. I believe there are couple of MARA agents in this forum, they can throw some light on this.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitsagar said:


> Don't think so mate, motivation can only get you so far, I have first hand seen some of my contacts go from 65 to 90 by rote memorising templates and using tricks provided by a certain pte centre. PTE needs to get their act together and add new materials to assess people on their language skills instead of their memory skills. But I don't think they will do it especially when they are making so much money from rest takers.




Its also a strategy. 

Ielts isnt much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

My friend got rejected for 489 Tas visa few days ago after 2 months of wait. Reason was

'Labour market wasn't provided'
'Couldn't prove his skills were not available in local market'

Don't fall for Tas 489/190 trap, they have clearly mentioned even though you may fulfill all conditions but due to limited no of visas we won't be inviting everyone.

He was on 65 + 10 points Accountant, 485 expiring in few weeks


----------



## ykhawaja

jkfooty1 said:


> My friend got rejected for 489 Tas visa few days ago after 2 months of wait. Reason was
> 
> 'Labour market wasn't provided'
> 'Couldn't prove his skills were not available in local market'
> 
> Don't fall for Tas 489/190 trap, they have clearly mentioned even though you may fulfill all conditions but due to limited no of visas we won't be inviting everyone.
> 
> He was on 65 + 10 points Accountant, 485 expiring in few weeks


Is he a graduate of TAS? What was his category? I have heard they only invite people for 489/190 who have studied for 2 years or more AND who have superior english. But I agree, even for states like NT or TAS, things are becoming hard.


----------



## jkfooty1

ykhawaja said:


> Is he a graduate of TAS? What was his category? I have heard they only invite people for 489/190 who have studied for 2 years or more AND who have superior english. But I agree, even for states like NT or TAS, things are becoming hard.


Well they revised the policy that they announced as the beginning of last financial year, they will consider graduates who took admission before 31st july.

Secondly that's not true they do consider (new) graduates for 489 who have studied just 1 year, its on their website, not supporting them for visa is different story

Now i am worried what will happen to all those hundreds of students gradating in july, i am one of them

He moved to Tas an year ago, applied on job offer category


----------



## ykhawaja

jkfooty1 said:


> Well they revised the policy that they announced as the beginning of last financial year, they will consider graduates who took admission before 31st july.
> 
> Secondly that's not true they do consider (new) graduates for 489 who have studied just 1 year, its on their website, not supporting them for visa is different story
> 
> He moved to Tas an year ago, applied on job offer category


Yes I completely agree with you. From what I think, I could be completely wrong though , that they are more likely to give nomination to those who spent more money such as 2 years rather than 1. So your friend applied after 31st july 2017 or before just to make sure?


----------



## govtec

Seeing that there is no hope for 75pt for 189 under 221111 in the immediate future...Can I switch to Management Accountant 221112 for 189? What is the latest eoi date and points cutoff for 221112?...I don't believe it is under pro rata.

Thanks


----------



## Faraz365

govtec said:


> Seeing that there is no hope for 75pt for 189 under 221111 in the immediate future...Can I switch to Management Accountant 221112 for 189? What is the latest eoi date and points cutoff for 221112?...I don't believe it is under pro rata.
> 
> Thanks


Hi
It falls under pro rate same in accountants category.
Im a management accountant.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

ykhawaja said:


> Yes I completely agree with you. From what I think, I could be completely wrong though , that they are more likely to give nomination to those who spent more money such as 2 years rather than 1. So your friend applied after 31st july 2017 or before just to make sure?


There are 5 different categories to apply for 489. My friend is not Tas graduate but he moved to Tas last year and applied on job offer category.


----------



## piyush_n

Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??


----------



## Piyali

piyush_n said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??




You will get it 
Good luck bud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Can anybody guide me regarding partner skill points?

Which degrees can be assessed.
Is experience is mandatory??

TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey everyone, do you think it is worth sitting NAATI. I have heard it is expensive and the pass rate is 10-15%. Anyone who has done urdu naati before? Heard a ccl test has come in effect


----------



## Janice66

Good luck. Hope you can be invited today!


piyush_n said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??


----------



## Jessica89

piyush_n said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??


I think accountants will get invitations this round. I hope they do. Good luck . Must be very frustrating for u sitting so close to cut off date and time from few rounds .


----------



## sanal

HELLO TEAM,
Is there any chance for 70 pointers as Accountant or Finance Manager


----------



## sumitsagar

hi mate, sorry to break it to you, even if they invite a full round of 239 (highly unlikely), it will take atleast 3 full rounds to clear all the backlog of 80 pointers. you cal hope to get invited in April rounds if they invite normal numbers.

the only good news i heard lately is that Accounting ceiling most probably includes only 186, 187 visas and not 190, 489 etc so we will still have good amount left to be invited till the end of year.



piyush_n said:


> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??


----------



## sumitsagar

70 is not enough this year.


sanal said:


> HELLO TEAM,
> Is there any chance for 70 pointers as Accountant or Finance Manager


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitsagar said:


> 70 is not enough this year.


its totally unclear how this year will progress at all.


----------



## sumitsagar

Last Accountants invited with 70 points was in October 2016, finance manager is not on 189 list or any other state except NT. So hardly any chance.


andreyx108b said:


> its totally unclear how this year will progress at all.


----------



## andreyx108b

sumitsagar said:


> Last Accountants invited with 70 points was in October 2016, finance manager is not on 189 list or any other state except NT. So hardly any chance.


i mean how long will quota will last and what the cutoff be... it may go up to 80+ easily.


----------



## Hopeisalive

sumitsagar said:


> hi mate, sorry to break it to you, even if they invite a full round of 239 (highly unlikely), it will take atleast 3 full rounds to clear all the backlog of 80 pointers. you cal hope to get invited in April rounds if they invite normal numbers.
> 
> the only good news i heard lately is that Accounting ceiling most probably includes only 186, 187 visas and not 190, 489 etc so we will still have good amount left to be invited till the end of year.
> 
> 
> 
> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??
Click to expand...



How are you sure that the backlog is that long for 80 pointers? Guess ?


----------



## piyush_n

Agreed. But I dont think there are enough 80 pointers in the system. Things will become clear today if it would be a full round. Lets hope for the best.



sumitsagar said:


> hi mate, sorry to break it to you, even if they invite a full round of 239 (highly unlikely), it will take atleast 3 full rounds to clear all the backlog of 80 pointers. you cal hope to get invited in April rounds if they invite normal numbers.
> 
> the only good news i heard lately is that Accounting ceiling most probably includes only 186, 187 visas and not 190, 489 etc so we will still have good amount left to be invited till the end of year.
> 
> 
> 
> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any hope for 75 pointers today? I am just 2 hours away from the cutoff point for 75 pointers. My EOI date is 18 Oct. Time 15:30 hours. I dont know why I am so positive today ??
Click to expand...


----------



## mirand

Any invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rab nawaz

Dead silence in the Air.☺


----------



## Sushev

Looks like its already the end for accountants for this fiscal year.


----------



## Hopeisalive

No news as yet from accountants, although there have been few IT invites


----------



## mirand

There’s no hope for even 85 pointers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

I think it was round even less than 300, not many people reported invites.
Someone reported auditor with 80 points not invited.
They may have stopped auditors as well.


----------



## shakaybj

Guys I think the accountant is finished in this f/y.
Let's see what the DHA has left us.

Backlog for 80+ pointers from 11/12/2017 almost 7 months waiting gap until new quota released
Backlog for 75 pointers from 18/10/2017 9 months gap
70ers are far away...

So to think about alternative options if u are not confident enough to get 80+ 
if not do not waste time and money to take CCL or PY or PTE...


----------



## mklam90

GG accountants/auditors, lol


----------



## Oneshift

Rab nawaz said:


> Dead silence in the Air.


So what is ur valued advice to accountants n auditors after today's round?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yogithegreat

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I think it was round even less than 300, not many people reported invites.
> Someone reported auditor with 80 points not invited.
> They may have stopped auditors as well.


Yes..i did not get invite with 80 points for auditor

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Even if they sent invites to Auditors, due to 80 pointers in Accounting switching to auditor the queue wouldn't have moved more than a week or so. We will only know once results are released for the round.


----------



## ykhawaja

Are they only sending out to 190 candidates? Cos the ceiling still has not been filled so do not understand why no one is getting an invite . Secondly how much of a role do you think that fake eli played . Hopefully no one does that prank out of frustration again


----------



## Noime P

ykhawaja said:


> Are they only sending out to 190 candidates? Cos the ceiling still has not been filled so do not understand why no one is getting an invite . Secondly how much of a role do you think that fake eli played . Hopefully no one does that prank out of frustration again


Everything started when the made that 200+ fake eois of 85points. From that time, dibp’s treatment to invitation for 2211 caused us a lot of frustrations.

Doe:25/10/17
75points
485 expiring 18/2/18

And i will be going home. And wait wait and wait til invitation comes. My age will decrease by 16/7. Isnt that too frustrating


----------



## Janice66

So there is no way to complain? They are screwing us around. Invested so much money and time, and they just want kick us out.


----------



## Josh Cameron

Guys!! 
If you all are thinking things gonna change soon you are living in dreams!!
Australia has basically put a stop on immigration, whatever is happening right now because of that one guy mr. petter Dutton who has give given unwritten instructions to the department to reduce number of immigration.
Moreover department wants people to wait until new legislation of provisional PR passed in parliament before next financial year. As elections are next year immigration will be one of main issue and government is going to play trump like card to come in power again.
As they posted earlier on DHA website that number of invites depends on visa processed by department is not true but to make people fool.
Don’t give yourself false hope, look for another options, don’t wait for miracle even in new financial year, specially don’t fall into trap of new naati ccl test they want to send you home empty handed.
I’m bit harsh sorry but it’s truth.
Regards


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi mate, you said concretely that there won't be invites to Accountants in 189,190,489 visa categories. Although you have been true on 189 visa. 190, 489 etc have been running as normal. Are you just speculating like everyone else or you are actually an insider as you claim to be. 

Another thing worth nothing is you didn't predict anything about overall visa numbers being reduced and only about Accounting invitations. Now as we can see all the visas have been cut to nearly one third of numbers last year. So you are only making up your stories as we go. 






Josh Cameron said:


> Guys!!
> If you all are thinking things gonna change soon you are living in dreams!!
> Australia has basically put a stop on immigration, whatever is happening right now because of that one guy mr. petter Dutton who has give given unwritten instructions to the department to reduce number of immigration.
> Moreover department wants people to wait until new legislation of provisional PR passed in parliament before next financial year. As elections are next year immigration will be one of main issue and government is going to play trump like card to come in power again.
> As they posted earlier on DHA website that number of invites depends on visa processed by department is not true but to make people fool.
> Don’t give yourself false hope, look for another options, don’t wait for miracle even in new financial year, specially don’t fall into trap of new naati ccl test they want to send you home empty handed.
> I’m bit harsh sorry but it’s truth.
> Regards


----------



## Rab nawaz

One thing is confirmed that late EOIs at 75 points are completely out of the game. Further, if they wont send anymore invititions in that case, it was already part of the plan when they had removed 70s in the same week of october 2016.


----------



## MirandaLi

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys!!
> If you all are thinking things gonna change soon you are living in dreams!!
> Australia has basically put a stop on immigration, whatever is happening right now because of that one guy mr. petter Dutton who has give given unwritten instructions to the department to reduce number of immigration.
> Moreover department wants people to wait until new legislation of provisional PR passed in parliament before next financial year. As elections are next year immigration will be one of main issue and government is going to play trump like card to come in power again.
> As they posted earlier on DHA website that number of invites depends on visa processed by department is not true but to make people fool.
> Don’t give yourself false hope, look for another options, don’t wait for miracle even in new financial year, specially don’t fall into trap of new naati ccl test they want to send you home empty handed.
> I’m bit harsh sorry but it’s truth.
> Regards


I think this is the true story. 
They didn't say anything officially is just because they don't want to give up the money from those english test and PY and many more education organisations. 
But sooner or later, people will realise what has happened. The impact to the economy will be destructive. 
Even if I cannot get anything, I still want to wait and see how the government destruct the economy. It will be fun to watch how they take bullets from the entrepreneurs.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> One thing is confirmed that late EOIs at 75 points are completely out of the game. Further, if they wont send anymore invititions in that case, it was already part of the plan when they had removed
> 70s in the same week of october 2016.


So you are saying if you have 75 points you are never going to be invited in next fiscal year for 189, 489 or 190 visa. Please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Rab nawaz

ykhawaja said:


> So you are saying if you have 75 points you are never going to be invited in next fiscal year for 189, 489 or 190 visa. Please correct me if I am wrong


No if there will be no more invititions for even next 2 months 75s will be never invited even at the moment backlog is crossing 130+ days so in case of 200+ days backlog howcome you even imagin they will invite any 75s for next 5 years. People often forgot ceiling is just a false figure and per 239 invititons were clearing max 3 to 4 days. Untill and unless they wont introduce fair and transparent system every single sub class could stop anywhere without any warning either 190,189,489,187,186 so on.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> No if there will be no more invititions for even next 2 months 75s will be never invited even at the moment backlog is crossing 130+ days so in case of 200+ days backlog howcome you even imagin they will invite any 75s for next 5 years. People often forgot ceiling is just a false figure and per 239 invititons were clearing max 3 to 4 days. Untill and unless they wont introduce fair and transparent system every single sub class could stop anywhere without any warning either 190,189,489,187,186 so on.


So if someone has 80 points by next year can they still apply? Will they get it. Because when i listen to you it sounds as if no accountants , auditors will ever be invited whether that is 189,190, 489. What about people who have 90 or 95 points.


----------



## duc.pham89

Hi guys, keep it up. I got 190 NSW invites 2 weeks ago. My point is 75, doe 26/10/17


----------



## duc.pham89

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys!!
> If you all are thinking things gonna change soon you are living in dreams!!
> Australia has basically put a stop on immigration, whatever is happening right now because of that one guy mr. petter Dutton who has give given unwritten instructions to the department to reduce number of immigration.
> Moreover department wants people to wait until new legislation of provisional PR passed in parliament before next financial year. As elections are next year immigration will be one of main issue and government is going to play trump like card to come in power again.
> As they posted earlier on DHA website that number of invites depends on visa processed by department is not true but to make people fool.
> Don’t give yourself false hope, look for another options, don’t wait for miracle even in new financial year, specially don’t fall into trap of new naati ccl test they want to send you home empty handed.
> I’m bit harsh sorry but it’s truth.
> Regards


Hi Josh,

Does this affect invited ones?


----------



## sumitsagar

You must have experience points


duc.pham89 said:


> Hi guys, keep it up. I got 190 NSW invites 2 weeks ago. My point is 75, doe 26/10/17


----------



## kaju

Josh Cameron said:


> Guys!!
> If you all are thinking things gonna change soon you are living in dreams!!
> Australia has basically put a stop on immigration, whatever is happening right now because of that one guy mr. petter Dutton who has give given unwritten instructions to the department to reduce number of immigration.
> Moreover department wants people to wait until new legislation of provisional PR passed in parliament before next financial year. As elections are next year immigration will be one of main issue and government is going to play trump like card to come in power again.
> As they posted earlier on DHA website that number of invites depends on visa processed by department is not true but to make people fool.
> Don’t give yourself false hope, look for another options, don’t wait for miracle even in new financial year, specially don’t fall into trap of new naati ccl test they want to send you home empty handed.
> I’m bit harsh sorry but it’s truth.
> Regards


There were the same numbers of places in the Migration Program last year and this year - so for this year, the same number of visas for the Skilled Stream (including the same 43,990 places as last year, for the Skilled Independent stream), must be granted.

The Program levels are set by Parliament, and once those levels are set, DHA has to grant that many visas, because that is the law that Parliament has passed. But they also can not grant more than that number, so they have to be quite careful.

The Minister can't give give "unwritten instructions" to reduce migration numbers - that would be illegal, and it would be illegal for DHA not to grant the numbers of visas approved by Parliament. 

However, the Minister (if you can read his mind) can certainly try and influence (along with the rest of the Government Members of Parliament) what happens next year in terms of the numbers in the Migration Program- but whether any changes are made would depend on the support of the Opposition parties, especially in the Senate.

Levels for the new financial year starting next July have not been advised, and won't be for a few months.

If you want a little speculation, I suspect that the NZ stream numbers are causing DHA to be cautious and that they want to have a better estimate of what those will actually be, before increasing the number of "normal" Skilled Independent grants (and possibly invites, although that may depend on the invites they already have) in the next couple of months, so that they can meet the required number of grants.


----------



## sumitsagar

Hope you are right and remaining visas are alloted before end of the year. But we could also use some transparency by the department.


----------



## blackrider89

duc.pham89 said:


> Hi guys, keep it up. I got 190 NSW invites 2 weeks ago. My point is 75, doe 26/10/17


Its impossible.


----------



## sumitsagar

blackrider89, some people did receive invites on Friday for Accounting at 75 points with 5 points for experience and superior English. 


blackrider89 said:


> duc.pham89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, keep it up. I got 190 NSW invites 2 weeks ago. My point is 75, doe 26/10/17
> 
> 
> 
> Its impossible.
Click to expand...


----------



## duc.pham89

sumitsagar said:


> blackrider89, some people did receive invites on Friday for Accounting at 75 points with 5 points for experience and superior English.


My breakdown: 
age: 30
Eng: 20
Degree: 15
Aus Study: 5
Regional study: 5
Doe: 26/10/17
Pre invited: 3/11/17
Submitted: 9/11/17

I graduated in Dec. 2015 so no exp. points claimed. 
@blackeider89: wanna see the invitation email?


----------



## Rab nawaz

duc.pham89 said:


> My breakdown:
> age: 30
> Eng: 20
> Degree: 15
> Aus Study: 5
> Regional study: 5
> Doe: 26/10/17
> Pre invited: 3/11/17
> Submitted: 9/11/17
> 
> I graduated in Dec. 2015 so no exp. points claimed.
> @blackeider89: wanna see the invitation email?


Which states studies and which subclass 190 or 489 ? You are graduated in 2015 and invited in 2017 ? Can you please attach the Email for us. Advance Thanks


----------



## duc.pham89

Rab nawaz said:


> Which states studies and which subclass 190 or 489 ?


SA and 190 NSW


----------



## Rab nawaz

duc.pham89 said:


> SA and 190 NSW


Can you attach the Email please.


----------



## sumitsagar

Luck is real.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> duc.pham89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SA and 190 NSW
> 
> 
> 
> Can you attach the Email please.
Click to expand...

Yes please do so certain people can stop talking about how miserable their life is and spread negativity


----------



## duc.pham89

ykhawaja said:


> Yes please do so certain people can stop talking about how miserable their life is and spread negativity


Here it is


----------



## Rab nawaz

Thanks duc and congrts for being one of the luckiest client.


----------



## Bonbons

Dear Duc Pham

Which code is that is it general accountant?


----------



## shawnfj

Congrats Duc, well deserved.

Many of us are awaiting NSW nomination approvals and hoping it comes soon!


----------



## azerty

duc.pham89 said:


> Here it is


Congrats!


----------



## Goodluck1512

duc.pham89 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please do so certain people can stop talking about how miserable their life is and spread negativity
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
Click to expand...

Is this real? How about the guys waiting from 18th october? Didnt they apply for nsw? Congratulations mate. I reckon you should buy a lotto ticket this week. You are one of the luckiest in a million. Congrats


----------



## Hema1234

Hi all,

Just wanted to know how do they do employment ref check if the company policy is not to share employee details with third party other than basic info like joining date, exit date, designation etc? The company won't entertain any phone calls either....so how do they verify the job description and responsibilities? And I m not getting that on the letterhead either as I left the company two years ago...


----------



## handyjohn

duc.pham89 said:


> Here it is




Come on guys 
It’s not NSW invitation. He got it as South Australian graduate. Its even possible with 70 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

It's NSW



handyjohn said:


> duc.pham89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys
> It’s not NSW invitation. He got it as South Australian graduate. Its even possible with 70 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

Hello guys, is there any expiry date of professional year? Can we count the 5 points from professional year without time restriction?


----------



## quantum07

Devina2008 said:


> Hello guys, is there any expiry date of professional year? Can we count the 5 points from professional year without time restriction?


4 years I think, not sure though.


----------



## Kingprince

congratulations duc


----------



## sumitsagar

48 months. 



quantum07 said:


> Devina2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, is there any expiry date of professional year? Can we count the 5 points from professional year without time restriction?
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years I think, not sure though.
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

see attached photo.


----------



## jayng28

its been a while since i got back this topic and its sad to be aware that 80p is not enough atm.

Ive been there guys, the waiting time almost killed, things did get tougher and tougher especially for accountant general. One thing have learned from my longass PR journey was that you have to prepared yourself in a way that you are ahead of other applicants, the longer you hesitate, the longer it will be. Try to find everyway that suit your situation to increase your points to get ahead ( do PTE 79, PY, NATTI, partner, work exps whatever suits you, do it for yourself and dont listen to negative opinions because they have no responsibility on you they would say whatever they like ) because at the end of the day, in the worst case senario, if you dont get it, thats nothing you can do and you wont regret. I have been chasing this from 2014 when i just graduated and the point was 65 I missed the 60 boat by 2 months, and it took me 2 years to realize and lucky enough for me thats not too late. Dont blame immi because they have thousands of other things to work on every moment and they got affected by politics fights outhere too, they dont and they will never care about you or your feeling.

Guys i wish you best of luck and a piece of advice from me is that you have to make the most of your points as you could possibly do cuz i you dont, others will and they will take you spot. Fighting !!!!!


----------



## mklam90

jayng28 said:


> its been a while since i got back this topic and its sad to be aware that 80p is not enough atm.
> 
> Ive been there guys, the waiting time almost killed, things did get tougher and tougher especially for accountant general. One thing have learned from my longass PR journey was that you have to prepared yourself in a way that you are ahead of other applicants, the longer you hesitate, the longer it will be. Try to find everyway that suit your situation to increase your points to get ahead ( do PTE 79, PY, NATTI, partner, work exps whatever suits you, do it for yourself and dont listen to negative opinions because they have no responsibility on you they would say whatever they like ) because at the end of the day, in the worst case senario, if you dont get it, thats nothing you can do and you wont regret. I have been chasing this from 2014 when i just graduated and the point was 65 I missed the 60 boat by 2 months, and it took me 2 years to realize and lucky enough for me thats not too late. Dont blame immi because they have thousands of other things to work on every moment and they got affected by politics fights outhere too, they dont and they will never care about you or your feeling.
> 
> Guys i wish you best of luck and a piece of advice from me is that you have to make the most of your points as you could possibly do cuz i you dont, others will and they will take you spot. Fighting !!!!!


Well said.


----------



## hulk

jayng28 said:


> its been a while since i got back this topic and its sad to be aware that 80p is not enough atm.
> 
> Ive been there guys, the waiting time almost killed, things did get tougher and tougher especially for accountant general. One thing have learned from my longass PR journey was that you have to prepared yourself in a way that you are ahead of other applicants, the longer you hesitate, the longer it will be. Try to find everyway that suit your situation to increase your points to get ahead ( do PTE 79, PY, NATTI, partner, work exps whatever suits you, do it for yourself and dont listen to negative opinions because they have no responsibility on you they would say whatever they like ) because at the end of the day, in the worst case senario, if you dont get it, thats nothing you can do and you wont regret. I have been chasing this from 2014 when i just graduated and the point was 65 I missed the 60 boat by 2 months, and it took me 2 years to realize and lucky enough for me thats not too late. Dont blame immi because they have thousands of other things to work on every moment and they got affected by politics fights outhere too, they dont and they will never care about you or your feeling.
> 
> Guys i wish you best of luck and a piece of advice from me is that you have to make the most of your points as you could possibly do cuz i you dont, others will and they will take you spot. Fighting !!!!!


Good one buddy... Really infuses hope in all of us who have been waiting for a long time now

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMagan

Hi guys one quick question... what is the main requirement of 489 visa application, has anyone tried that... as seeing no hopes under 189/190, thinking of going through 489 route. as i have my Sister in law in Sydney. I believe she can sponsor us. Any insights will be helpful.


----------



## sumitsagar

489 relative sponsored is not an option for pro rata occupations. 


AMagan said:


> Hi guys one quick question... what is the main requirement of 489 visa application, has anyone tried that... as seeing no hopes under 189/190, thinking of going through 489 route. as i have my Sister in law in Sydney. I believe she can sponsor us. Any insights will be helpful.


----------



## AMagan

that s so bad :-(


----------



## Hopeisalive

sumitsagar said:


> 489 relative sponsored is not an option for pro rata occupations.
> 
> 
> AMagan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys one quick question... what is the main requirement of 489 visa application, has anyone tried that... as seeing no hopes under 189/190, thinking of going through 489 route. as i have my Sister in law in Sydney. I believe she can sponsor us. Any insights will be helpful.
Click to expand...



How about 489 (non relative stream) ? High score as in Sa


----------



## Bonbons

I am thinking of doing py. But I'm worried if auditors/accountants are going to be on the list next year.


----------



## Welshtone

sumitsagar said:


> 48 months.


Hi

Be careful with validity of Professional year as the legislation is ambiguous - so you can say it is valid for at least 4 years from when the PY is commenced but may not be valid for 4 years from when it is completed as the legislation may mean that the whole period of the professional year has to be completed during the 48 month period prior to date of invitation 

Regards

Tony


----------



## handyjohn

sumitsagar said:


> see attached photo.




What about claiming PY points in auditor. It seems as auditor is not closely related to accountant, accounting PY points cannot be claimed in auditor????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

handyjohn said:


> What about claiming PY points in auditor. It seems as auditor is not closely related to accountant, accounting PY points cannot be claimed in auditor????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Not completely logical but Accounting PY gives 5 points for External Auditor (i.e) is considered as closely related whereas experience as Accountant is not considered closely related for experience points if Nominated Occupation is External Auditor

Regards

Tony


----------



## jontymorgan

Hopeisalive said:


> How about 489 (non relative stream) ? High score as in Sa


High points for SA is currently 85 points. Also, you must have 3 years of experience in nominated occupation. You are ineligible to apply if you are in Australia but not living/working in SA.


----------



## sumitsagar

#Me too


Bonbons said:


> I am thinking of doing py. But I'm worried if auditors/accountants are going to be on the list next year.


----------



## sumitsagar

Which institute offers cheapest accounting professional year in melbourne


----------



## Bonbons

I feel like I have wasted too much money and time chasing points. It seems meaningless as points is just a number and they can restrict our invites in the mid year. Do you think of waiting till the new list is out to decide on py? I'm worried what if I spent the money now a d it turns out accounting is off the list.


----------



## Bonbons

Cheapest institute I'm not sure what options are available in Mel. Are you going to get to 80 with py


----------



## ykhawaja

New Citizenship bill introduced to parliament - Iscah


I hope this does not get through. She wants to increase till 8 years. Crazy woman


----------



## ykhawaja

Bonbons said:


> I feel like I have wasted too much money and time chasing points. It seems meaningless as points is just a number and they can restrict our invites in the mid year. Do you think of waiting till the new list is out to decide on py? I'm worried what if I spent the money now a d it turns out accounting is off the list.


Accounting will be on the list. If not definitely auditors will be . I do not think they are stupid enough to get rid of accounting. Education is the second biggest sector in Australia . Just my opinion


----------



## Bonbons

I know but I can't help but feel that right now with the current situation the intake of accounting students will be low anyway and the government will not hesitate to cut it as this cash cow is dwindling. I feel nursing and non pro-rata courses are more popular now.

Also with the current situation, everyone in all occupations are fighting to get higher points the gov is earning from everyone last time used to be from accountants more. 

Besides who earns the most from py and pte? Not the gov but the private companies.


----------



## Bonbons

To be honest, of all my friends I only know of one 80 pointer and myself as a 75 pointer. Everyone is still struggling with English tests. My friend is worried about her 80 points not being stable in the next year as she will only get 80 in April.


----------



## ykhawaja

Bonbons said:


> I know but I can't help but feel that right now with the current situation the intake of accounting students will be low anyway and the government will not hesitate to cut it as this cash cow is dwindling. I feel nursing and non pro-rata courses are more popular now.
> 
> Also with the current situation, everyone in all occupations are fighting to get higher points the gov is earning from everyone last time used to be from accountants more.
> 
> Besides who earns the most from py and pte? Not the gov but the private companies.


the thing is accounting has beem flagged but not auditing. One cant help but wait


----------



## david_lie

ykhawaja said:


> Accounting will be on the list. If not definitely auditors will be . I do not think they are stupid enough to get rid of accounting. Education is the second biggest sector in Australia . Just my opinion


I think so too. My gut feeling says Accounting is still on the MLTSSL list. Reasons:
1. The intake of people who are undertaking MPA increases every year (working as university tutor) - at least in my uni,
2. If Accounting is taken out of the list, PY will be affected to the great extent,
3. The only reason of high cut-off point is due to the lower intake of DHA (only 300 per fortnight for all occupations).

But I don't have a crystal ball so anything can happened though!

David


----------



## andrearios

i everyone, I am an accountant and 75 points seem not going to help me to get the visa, I was wondering if anyone has taken the new naati test. I'm outside the country but I am willing to travel to Australia (24 hrs flight) to take the test.

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Piyali

andrearios said:


> i everyone, I am an accountant and 75 points seem not going to help me to get the visa, I was wondering if anyone has taken the new naati test. I'm outside the country but I am willing to travel to Australia (24 hrs flight) to take the test.
> 
> 
> 
> thanksssssssssssssssssss




Information for Naati candidates 

As I am NAATI teacher, some of my students got mail for payment and appear in March NAATI exam 19 to 23 March (Sydney based candidates only). If you haven’t got any mail contact Naati else you will be given chance to appear in later exams. I think upto 10th December, people got invited for exam. 

Goodluck who got slots


Regards 
Piyali 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Hi piyali Which city and which language do you teach in? 

I have a friend looking for tutor. 
Thanks. 



Piyali said:


> andrearios said:
> 
> 
> 
> i everyone, I am an accountant and 75 points seem not going to help me to get the visa, I was wondering if anyone has taken the new naati test. I'm outside the country but I am willing to travel to Australia (24 hrs flight) to take the test.
> 
> 
> 
> thanksssssssssssssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Information for Naati candidates
> 
> As I am NAATI teacher, some of my students got mail for payment and appear in March NAATI exam 19 to 23 March (Sydney based candidates only). If you haven’t got any mail contact Naati else you will be given chance to appear in later exams. I think upto 10th December, people got invited for exam.
> 
> Goodluck who got slots
> 
> 
> Regards
> Piyali
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Piyali

sumitsagar said:


> Hi piyali Which city and which language do you teach in?
> 
> I have a friend looking for tutor.
> Thanks.




I teach Hindi in Sydney but in near future gonna leave this job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Hey guys I know it's not a relevant question in this forum but just want to ask if somebody knows it, if we want to update student visa to other student visa, then will they give bridging visa before the grant of student visa? 
And what about from PSW to student visa? Many thanks


----------



## sumitsagar

Yes bridging visa in both conditions given that you have a substantive visa. 


Devina2008 said:


> Hey guys I know it's not a relevant question in this forum but just want to ask if somebody knows it, if we want to update student visa to other student visa, then will they give bridging visa before the grant of student visa?
> And what about from PSW to student visa? Many thanks


----------



## Devina2008

But one of my friends told me that he didn't get any bridging visa but directly student visa


----------



## scoobyhariharan

Guys, 

Please help me clarify below:

My wife has done B.E. EEE(Electrical & Electronics Engineering) with 5yrs 8 Months experience, now to claim 5 points from her she needs to be positively assessed by ACS for which she is going to apply, now ACS will deduct 4 years and her experience would be just 1yr and 8 months, so will ACS reject her assessment as negative as she doesn't qualify for the minimum experience of 3 years?
I'm the primary applicant, as i just need 5 points from her. So should we go ahead and apply ACS for her?

Regards,
Hari R


----------



## Noime P

Devina2008 said:


> But one of my friends told me that he didn't get any bridging visa but directly student visa


Once you submit your application, you will receive an auto generated bridging visa if you submit onshore.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi everyone,

Sorry if I sound silly but I got a question if someone can answer. 
I am a general accountant and my partner is a Petroleum Engineer 233612

His occupation is not eligible for 189 but it is listed on the MLTSSL as seen in the attachment for visas 186,407,457.

Since he is listed on MLTSSL does it mean I can claim partner points for his occupation in my 189 accountant EOI? 

Or does his occupation need to be eligible for 189 in order to claim partner points?

My question is, do we both need to be eligible for 189 to claim partner points for me?


----------



## Prakash100100

Hi Everyone,
I have 75 points now ( doe 08/02/18) . And I am finishing my Professional Year soon (graduation date April 11).
Can I update my EOI, now, in 80 points including PY's 5 points? Or do I need to wait till the graduation date to claim PY - 5 pts?
Thanks


----------



## piyush_n

Hi,

My wife's EOI date is 18th Oct with 75 points. That includes 5 points which she has claimed from my assessment.
My EOI is expiring on 13th march. Is it mandatory that EOI has to be resubmitted to claim 5 points or the assessment letter from CPA is enough to claim 5 points for partner skills. Also, My PTE score will complete 2 years next week. Can anyone please confirm if the validity is 2 years or 3 years?


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

wait till graduation to be safe.


Prakash100100 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have 75 points now ( doe 08/02/18) . And I am finishing my Professional Year soon (graduation date April 11).
> Can I update my EOI, now, in 80 points including PY's 5 points? Or do I need to wait till the graduation date to claim PY - 5 pts?
> Thanks


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

any one know if Professional year can only be done on 485 visa, asking for a friend who applied for 489 and is on bridging visa with full working and study rights . thanks.


----------



## piyush_n

Can anyone please reply on this?



piyush_n said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife's EOI date is 18th Oct with 75 points. That includes 5 points which she has claimed from my assessment.
> My EOI is expiring on 13th march. Is it mandatory that EOI has to be resubmitted to claim 5 points or the assessment letter from CPA is enough to claim 5 points for partner skills. Also, My PTE score will complete 2 years next week. Can anyone please confirm if the validity is 2 years or 3 years?


----------



## shawnfj

Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


----------



## Sd1982

Prakash100100 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have 75 points now ( doe 08/02/18) . And I am finishing my Professional Year soon (graduation date April 11).
> Can I update my EOI, now, in 80 points including PY's 5 points? Or do I need to wait till the graduation date to claim PY - 5 pts?
> Thanks


NEVER update your EOI with points before you obtain them. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, experts.


----------



## Noime P

shawnfj said:


> Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...



Points breakdown plz? Skill?


----------



## solvaish

shawnfj said:


> Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


That's quick...congrats mate

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

for those asking above. shawnfj's points were 75 with superior English and 5 for offshore experience of 3 years. Occupation Accountant.


----------



## minhphuong0401

shawnfj said:


> Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


Hi bro,
What was the date when you completed the submission of NSW form?
I submitted everything on 05-Feb but still has not received the nomination.
My ANZSCO code and points break down same as you


----------



## SimplyJay1

*Visa Documents*

Does anyone knows that if we need to provide following or any of following doucments while submitting documents for 189/190 visa :

Bank statement where your work pay was paid ( related to experience )

Superannuation statement

Notice of Tax assessment

Tax return copy

Please mention if you have or immigration asked you for these documents later on. Please mention if you already got Positive/Negative outcome based on these documents or without them.


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> Points breakdown plz? Skill?


ANZSCO: 221111
Age: 30 points l Education: 15 points l Work experience: 5 points l English (PTE) : 20 points l Partner: 5 points
Total: 75


----------



## piyush_n

Hi, Can anyone confirm if the validity of PTE score for immigration purpose is 2 years or 3 years?


----------



## shawnfj

solvaish said:


> That's quick...congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, totally stoked with the invite


----------



## shawnfj

minhphuong0401 said:


> Hi bro,
> What was the date when you completed the submission of NSW form?
> I submitted everything on 05-Feb but still has not received the nomination.
> My ANZSCO code and points break down same as you


Hi minhphuong0401, 

I received the NSW ITA on 05/02 and submitted on the same day. Have you submitted all documents to validate your points breakdown?


----------



## minhphuong0401

I received the ITA on 02-Feb and uploaded all docs on 05-Feb 11am Sydney time. 
Still have not received nomination


----------



## shawnfj

minhphuong0401 said:


> I received the ITA on 02-Feb and uploaded all docs on 05-Feb 11am Sydney time.
> Still have not received nomination


My excitement got the best of me, I also received the ITA on 02/02 not 05/02. I uploaded all docs on 02/02 as well. 

I'm sure the invite is on its way buddy :fingerscrossed:


----------



## solvaish

piyush_n said:


> Hi, Can anyone confirm if the validity of PTE score for immigration purpose is 2 years or 3 years?


3 years for sure...️️️

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons

Hi Shawn

Congrats! Also just a gentle reminder for everyone who received invite, please do suspend your 189 EOI, to give the rest of us a chance.... Thanks so much


----------



## Mir0

piyush_n said:


> Hi, Can anyone confirm if the validity of PTE score for immigration purpose is 2 years or 3 years?


3 Years


----------



## Mir0

Sd1982 said:


> NEVER update your EOI with points before you obtain them.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, experts.


True


----------



## Vivalavida

Hi, I am about to apply for cpa experience recognition ( 1 year).
Does anyone knows which documents I will be asked to bring out?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

So everyone is guessing why invitation numbers are so low, earlier I heard some news on radio PTE donated $384000 to liberal party and new naati test launched at the same time when they reduced number of invitations moreover passing that naati test won’t allow you to work in industry. 
No doubt Australia is the best country to live specially if you are PR or citizen otherwise you are just cash machine for them.
Firstly universities rip you off then dodgy agents, pte, IELTS, PYP, employers and many more. Rest you can guess why numbers are low.

I can still remember that day 9 years ago when my Aussi visa was granted before Canada and I chose to come to Oz was one of worst decision made by me. My friends those chosen Canada over Oz same time in 2008 are well settled, are citizens and here I am with 75 points don’t even know if I’m gonna stay here or not in next 2-3 months.
I request all you going through time of uncertainty I am sure one day you all will be well settled but don’t forget this hard time given to you by these scums both major parties. They don’t want you to become Ozi citizens very soon so they can reap right wing votes to stay in power but you should never ever vote these people without heart when you get right to vote.
I’m so depressed with this situation.
Hope all is well at the end.
Regards


----------



## kaju

Sukhpuni84 said:


> So everyone is guessing why invitation numbers are so low, earlier I heard some news on radio PTE donated $384000 to liberal party and new naati test launched at the same time when they reduced number of invitations moreover passing that naati test won’t allow you to work in industry.
> Regards


It's very unfortunate that with a forum audience that mostly does not live in Australia, it might be understandable that they believe the above. 

PTE is a private company that operates around the world - if they had donated that much to the Liberal Party that would make Pearson their third biggest donor. And there is no record of them being a donor at all - and all donations to all political parties in Australia are a matter of public record, by law. Look for yourself: Donor search - Annual Returns

NAATI is owned and controlled by the governments of Australia. _"Our mission is to set and maintain high national standards in translating and interpreting that enable the existence of a pool of translators and interpreters who are responsive to the changing needs and demography of the Australian community." _ 
It's not their job or purpose to support industry.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

kaju said:


> It's very unfortunate that with a forum audience that mostly does not live in Australia, it might be understandable that they believe the above.
> 
> PTE is a private company that operates around the world - if they had donated that much to the Liberal Party that would make Pearson their third biggest donor. And there is no record of them being a donor at all - and all donations to all political parties in Australia are a matter of public record, by law. Look for yourself: Donor search - Annual Returns
> 
> NAATI is owned and controlled by the governments of Australia. _"Our mission is to set and maintain high national standards in translating and interpreting that enable the existence of a pool of translators and interpreters who are responsive to the changing needs and demography of the Australian community." _
> It's not their job or purpose to support industry.




I heard about that donation in an Australian news radio and this donation list is not updated everyday.
About naati thing before introducing new ccl test you could work in Industry but they have changed now. What’s the point passing naati test and not able to work in field ? It’s designed just to make money every intending migrate have to pass English test and can interpret into their own language so this new test doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I heard about that donation in an Australian news radio and this donation list is not updated everyday.
> About naati thing before introducing new ccl test you could work in Industry but they have changed now. What’s the point passing naati test and not able to work in field ? It’s designed just to make money every intending migrate have to pass English test and can interpret into their own language so this new test doesn’t make any sense.


so what are you claiming. there will be no invitations for accounting ever? It is hard for migrants everywhere. Even Canada is not easy and people have waited for years to get their PR. Secondly what is the signifiance if pte has donated money to liberal party and new naati can not work in field. You are still able to claim points?


----------



## kaju

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I heard about that donation in an Australian news radio and this donation list is not updated everyday.
> About naati thing before introducing new ccl test you could work in Industry but they have changed now. What’s the point passing naati test and not able to work in field ? It’s designed just to make money every intending migrate have to pass English test and can interpret into their own language so this new test doesn’t make any sense.


Surely if it was news there would be something to be found by googling PTE Donation or Pearson Donation - I don't see anything. Pearson actually says "_Pearson does not make direct contributions or donations to political parties or candidates anywhere around the world, nor do we support employees to form Political Action Committees."_
https://pearsonpte.com/

I don't know if what you say is true or not, but I'd like to see some evidence. 

There is occasionally some conspiracy theory that goes around when people find it hard to get invites, and all sorts of rumours about why the level of invites is low.

But the definitive fact, that we know is true, is that DHA must grant a set number of skilled visas by law in each program year. 

Personally I think they've been holding back as the numbers applying in the NZ stream are/were an unknown - they have to be very careful as there is an exact number of skilled visas they are allowed to grant, so that may mean a juggling act till they can guess fairly accurately how many skilled NZ visas will be granted this program year. 

If my guess is right, invites should jump again soon, but there will of course be less skilled visas to be shared amongst non-NZ applicants, so points requirements might be expected to be a bit higher.


----------



## Bonbons

But according to the government, NZ skilled does not affect 189 independent. This has been confirmed by the gov as to a migration agency... Someone has posted this before.


----------



## kaju

Bonbons said:


> But according to the government, NZ skilled does not affect 189 independent. This has been confirmed by the gov as to a migration agency... Someone has posted this before.


I think you need to read that more closely. I seem to remember they said it did not affect the number of invites being issued, at the moment. Assuming that's true, it may mean that they have enough of a backlog of invites that they want to work through.

But if we have 43,990 skilled independent visa places (including dependents) for the program year, and this year, for the first time, perhaps 12,000 NZ skilled visas (including dependents) come from that group, it's pretty obvious there will be less skilled visas for non-NZ people. If there are less visas available, I'd assume less invites are needed.

Even so, I'd guess the number of invites will go back up fairly soon, to some extent anyway. And if that's what's happening, then in theory at least, the number of invites should also jump up a lot at the start of the new program year in July. But that's just a guess, of course.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi Kaju
That makes sense and you're right I didn't read the words ' at this stage'. Thanks for your explanation. Reading too much negative opinions here is giving me panic attacks. I think I got to wean off this forum for a while lol... But of course I understand why everyone is pessimistic 
... 

Sitting tight with 75 atm. My main concern is whether my occupation will be on the list next year.


----------



## ykhawaja

Bonbons said:


> Hi Kaju
> That makes sense and you're right I didn't read the words ' at this stage'. Thanks for your explanation. Reading too much negative opinions here is giving me panic attacks. I think I got to wean off this forum for a while lol... But of course I understand why everyone is pessimistic
> ...
> 
> Sitting tight with 75 atm. My main concern is whether my occupation will be on the list next year.


Would be very surprised if it is not. But you can always have auditors


----------



## Moiz23

By the looks of it, most of the members on here have 75 points for 189. Just wondering if anyone has recently got invited by NSW for 75 + 5 points? 
Realistically, if accountants are invited ONLY after this financial year, there is going to be a backlog of 80+ for 6 months and 75+ for 8 months.
How is DIBP going to manage this?!


----------



## Hopeisalive

Moiz23 said:


> By the looks of it, most of the members on here have 75 points for 189. Just wondering if anyone has recently got invited by NSW for 75 + 5 points?
> Realistically, if accountants are invited ONLY after this financial year, there is going to be a backlog of 80+ for 6 months and 75+ for 8 months.
> How is DIBP going to manage this?!



I know someone who got an invitation last few week from NSW 80+5 points, 1 year Oz experience.


----------



## Hopeisalive

What options do accountants /external auditors have for 489/190 visas? I know many friends of mine here who are stucked on 70 points and ready to even apply for 489 if there is possibility.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hopeisalive said:


> What options do accountants /external auditors have for 489/190 visas? I know many friends of mine here who are stucked on 70 points and ready to even apply for 489 if there is possibility.


Very little chance . Can only apply for 190 for states like TAS /NT only if you are graduate. Otherwise hard


----------



## Rocky9890

What the cut off for ACCOUNTANTS at the moment fellows?
189 and 190


----------



## mirand1

189 - no information is provided by DIBP but they have not been selecting accountants since Dec 2017.
190 - There are evidences of 75 and 80 pointers selected since Jan


----------



## Rocky9890

mirand1 said:


> 189 - no information is provided by DIBP but they have not been selecting accountants since Dec 2017.
> 190 - There are evidences of 75 and 80 pointers selected since Jan


I heard people have not been invited since October 2017 on 75 points?


----------



## mirand1

I meant 75+5 for 190, sorry.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Rocky9890 said:


> mirand1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 189 - no information is provided by DIBP but they have not been selecting accountants since Dec 2017.
> 190 - There are evidences of 75 and 80 pointers selected since Jan
> 
> 
> 
> I heard people have not been invited since October 2017 on 75 points?
Click to expand...


Last reported date of invitation for 189 reported was 18 Oct for 75 points.


----------



## THEO92

Hello Peeps!

I am a silent follower of this thread.
I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.

I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants

If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.

Thanks in advance for your comments.

My points Break down
Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
Study in AUS - 05
Age - 30
PTE 79+ each - 20
NAATI - 05
Professional Year - 05

TOTAL - 80


----------



## ykhawaja

THEO92 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread.
> I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.
> 
> I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants
> 
> If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> My points Break down
> Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
> Study in AUS - 05
> Age - 30
> PTE 79+ each - 20
> NAATI - 05
> Professional Year - 05
> 
> TOTAL - 80


Which Language you took Naati in if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## THEO92

ykhawaja said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread.
> I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.
> 
> I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants
> 
> If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> My points Break down
> Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
> Study in AUS - 05
> Age - 30
> PTE 79+ each - 20
> NAATI - 05
> Professional Year - 05
> 
> TOTAL - 80
> 
> 
> 
> Which Language you took Naati in if you dont mind me asking?
Click to expand...

NAATI Interpreting in Sinhalese language


----------



## Vegemite20

THEO92 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread.
> I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.
> 
> I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants
> 
> If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> My points Break down
> Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
> Study in AUS - 05
> Age - 30
> PTE 79+ each - 20
> NAATI - 05
> Professional Year - 05
> 
> TOTAL - 80


Hi. Did you complete your bachelor in Accounting in Australia?


----------



## jas39gripen

THEO92 said:


> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread.
> I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.
> 
> I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants
> 
> If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> My points Break down
> Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
> Study in AUS - 05
> Age - 30
> PTE 79+ each - 20
> NAATI - 05
> Professional Year - 05
> 
> TOTAL - 80


Did you think about 190 NSW? I just got official ITA today for 75+5, for 80 pointer with 20 points English like you, the chance is really high.
With 189, you can expect ITA about July or August but can't be sure as a huge backlog on the pool.


----------



## sumitsagar

NSW only inviting ones with experience.


----------



## jas39gripen

sumitsagar said:


> NSW only inviting ones with experience.


That's wrong, my friend 75+5 also but with 5 point from study in Adelaide, not experience also got ofiicial ITA.


----------



## Noime P

jas39gripen said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW only inviting ones with experience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wrong, my friend 75+5 also but with 5 point from study in Adelaide, not experience also got ofiicial ITA.
Click to expand...

What's the DOE of your friend?


----------



## sumitsagar

I have 75+5
No experience 
Superior English 
But not invited. 
DOE 27/10/2017

Also no case on immitracker invited for 190 NSW without experience. 

Whats your friends DOE? 

Thanks. 






Noime P said:


> jas39gripen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW only inviting ones with experience.
> 
> 
> 
> That's wrong, my friend 75+5 also but with 5 point from study in Adelaide, not experience also got ofiicial ITA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's the DOE of your friend?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Even I haven't received any invitation from Nsw., M on 75+5 with no experience. Doe 25 Oct


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> Even I haven't received any invitation from Nsw., M on 75+5 with no experience. Doe 25 Oct


Same. Here. My 485 will expire this 18 Feb.


----------



## sumitsagar

Another good news guys.

https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Another good news guys.
> 
> https://www.9news.com.au/national/2018/02/15/11/21/dutton-open-to-slashing-migrant-intake


TBH, some cities have really become crowded. Becoming more an more difficult for mainland


----------



## THEO92

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi. Did you complete your bachelor in Accounting in Australia?


Yea mate in Melbourne


----------



## THEO92

jas39gripen said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Peeps!
> 
> I am a silent follower of this thread.
> I have submitted the EOI with 80 Point and DOE is 04th of Feb 2018.
> 
> I heard DIBP has STOPPED giving invitations for Accountants
> 
> If that's true when can I expect an INVITATION in the next financial year? I'm bit worried as my 485 visa expires on 25th of October 2018.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your comments.
> 
> My points Break down
> Bachelor degree in accounting - 15
> Study in AUS - 05
> Age - 30
> PTE 79+ each - 20
> NAATI - 05
> Professional Year - 05
> 
> TOTAL - 80
> 
> 
> 
> Did you think about 190 NSW? I just got official ITA today for 75+5, for 80 pointer with 20 points English like you, the chance is really high.
> With 189, you can expect ITA about July or August but can't be sure as a huge backlog on the pool.
Click to expand...

Big Congrats on getting ITA mate.
I thought it’s a MUST to have experience to get 190 NSW. Anyway do I need to submit a separate EOI for 190 or just add it to my current EOI? 
Thanks


----------



## Hopeisalive

Noime P said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even I haven't received any invitation from Nsw., M on 75+5 with no experience. Doe 25 Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Here. My 485 will expire this 18 Feb.
Click to expand...

What's your plan then? Flying back?


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even I haven't received any invitation from Nsw., M on 75+5 with no experience. Doe 25 Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Here. My 485 will expire this 18 Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your plan then? Flying back?
Click to expand...

I will apply for tourist visa while waiting and look for regional employer so i can apply also for RSMS. Then fly back home april27 as i have booked a tickt long time ago then just wait offshore for the invitation. I already had enough of this immi so i won't do anymore. I will just wait. Hopefully it will come. we'll wait til july as my bday is july 16, by then i'll turn 33 so my points will decrease by 5 (fingers crossed that time won't come), so we'll just go for nz or canada.


----------



## Rubiya

Hi i am new to this forum..

I have applied for EOI with 80 points for 189 and 80+5 for 190 NSW on 31/01/2019 on General Accountant.
Is there any chances for me to get invitation??
My points breakdown are:
Masters degree: 15
Australian study: 5
Age: 30
PY: 5
NAATI: 5
PTE: 20

Thank you


----------



## ykhawaja

Rubiya said:


> Hi i am new to this forum..
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 80 points for 189 and 80+5 for 190 NSW on 31/01/2019 on General Accountant.
> Is there any chances for me to get invitation??
> My points breakdown are:
> Masters degree: 15
> Australian study: 5
> Age: 30
> PY: 5
> NAATI: 5
> PTE: 20
> 
> Thank you


Chance for NSW. Which language you gave naati?


----------



## Rubiya

Nepali to English Interpreter


----------



## ykhawaja

Rubiya said:


> Nepali to English Interpreter


Are you on 485 visa? When dos it expire


----------



## Rubiya

ykhawaja said:


> Are you on 485 visa? When dos it expire


I am on student visa now and it is also expiring soo. On March 15. I dont know what i am gonna do after that.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rubiya said:


> I am on student visa now and it is also expiring soo. On March 15. I dont know what i am gonna do after that.



Were you on 485 before as you did PY?


----------



## Rubiya

ykhawaja said:


> Were you on 485 before as you did PY?


I did PY when i was on 485.


----------



## Khalessi

Rubiya said:


> Hi i am new to this forum..
> 
> I have applied for EOI with 80 points for 189 and 80+5 for 190 NSW on 31/01/2019 on General Accountant.
> Is there any chances for me to get invitation??
> My points breakdown are:
> Masters degree: 15
> Australian study: 5
> Age: 30
> PY: 5
> NAATI: 5
> PTE: 20
> 
> Thank you


You should receive it soon. Good luck !!
I received NSW nomination approval today.

EOI submitted - 21/01/18
Total points - 80+5
NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018


----------



## Rab nawaz

Khalessi said:


> You should receive it soon. Good luck !!
> I received NSW nomination approval today.
> 
> EOI submitted - 21/01/18
> Total points - 80+5
> NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
> Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
> NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018


Would you like to share yours points calculations.


----------



## Khalessi

Rab nawaz said:


> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should receive it soon. Good luck !!
> I received NSW nomination approval today.
> 
> EOI submitted - 21/01/18
> Total points - 80+5
> NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
> Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
> NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to share yours points calculations.
Click to expand...

Total points 80
Aussie study - 5
Bachelor degree - 15
Age - 25
English - 20
PY - 5
NAATI - 5
Aussie Work Experience- 5


----------



## Rab nawaz

Khalessi said:


> Total points 80
> Aussie study - 5
> Bachelor degree - 15
> Age - 25
> English - 20
> PY - 5
> NAATI - 5
> Aussie Work Experience- 5


Hats off for yours hardwork and you deserve an invite.


----------



## Khalessi

Rab nawaz said:


> Khalessi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total points 80
> Aussie study - 5
> Bachelor degree - 15
> Age - 25
> English - 20
> PY - 5
> NAATI - 5
> Aussie Work Experience- 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off for yours hardwork and you deserve an invite.
Click to expand...

Thanks 
Hope you get yours soon too. Good luck.


----------



## jas39gripen

Noime P said:


> What's the DOE of your friend?


I think her DOE is mid Nov


----------



## Rubiya

Khalessi said:


> You should receive it soon. Good luck !!
> I received NSW nomination approval today.
> 
> EOI submitted - 21/01/18
> Total points - 80+5
> NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
> Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
> NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018


Congratulations....can you please give me your point breakdown?


----------



## jas39gripen

THEO92 said:


> Big Congrats on getting ITA mate.
> I thought it’s a MUST to have experience to get 190 NSW. Anyway do I need to submit a separate EOI for 190 or just add it to my current EOI?
> Thanks


I'm not sure with the current trend, but my friend 75+5 DOE in Nov like me with 5 point for study in Adelaide not experience also were invited and now get official ITA. Btw, it costs you nothing so why don't you try?
My opinion is making a separate EOI for 190 so in the best case you can a back up, mate.


----------



## Rubiya

Does NSW give invitation only for those with with experience?? Does abyone have any idea regarding this


----------



## Rubiya

jas39gripen said:


> I'm not sure with the current trend, but my friend 75+5 DOE in Nov like me with 5 point for study in Adelaide not experience also were invited and now get official ITA. Btw, it costs you nothing so why don't you try?
> My opinion is making a separate EOI for 190 so in the best case you can a back up, mate.


I dont have any points from experience so i might not get invitation.


----------



## sumitsagar

Everyone with 75+5 also got 190 eoi's in system. Your friend must've been the lucky one to get invited. 


jas39gripen said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats on getting ITA mate.
> I thought it’s a MUST to have experience to get 190 NSW. Anyway do I need to submit a separate EOI for 190 or just add it to my current EOI?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure with the current trend, but my friend 75+5 DOE in Nov like me with 5 point for study in Adelaide not experience also were invited and now get official ITA. Btw, it costs you nothing so why don't you try?
> My opinion is making a separate EOI for 190 so in the best case you can a back up, mate.
Click to expand...


----------



## Goodluck1512

jas39gripen said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congrats on getting ITA mate.
> I thought it’s a MUST to have experience to get 190 NSW. Anyway do I need to submit a separate EOI for 190 or just add it to my current EOI?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure with the current trend, but my friend 75+5 DOE in Nov like me with 5 point for study in Adelaide not experience also were invited and now get official ITA. Btw, it costs you nothing so why don't you try?
> My opinion is making a separate EOI for 190 so in the best case you can a back up, mate.
Click to expand...

Did you and your friend received invitation as an auditor or general accountant? Please confirm.
Thanks


----------



## solvaish

SimplyJay1 said:


> No, its not mandatory. I got it without it. Got my invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 3/11/2017 and got my invitation to apply for 190 visa on 25/01/2018. Didnt had my employment expirience assesed for that.
> 
> Athough i’m getting it assesed to use it on my visa file, which again is not mandatory.


When did you apply for NSW nomination? 

Can you please tell, how did they verify your employment? Is your work experience onshore or offshore?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Has anyone ever applied for Finance Manager. With the talks about immigration being cut and the thought of Accounting getting removed due to people settling in Sydney or Melbourne. Do you think if Accountants get removed, will the same happen to External Auditors or Finance Managers. Secondly , do Finance Manager need work experience for Migration Assessment.


----------



## Goodluck1512

Hey guys

If i start looking for a job as an accountant to claim 5 points, do i need to find a job in accounting firm or it can be in any company such as cleaning or manufacturing?


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> Has anyone ever applied for Finance Manager. With the talks about immigration being cut and the thought of Accounting getting removed due to people settling in Sydney or Melbourne. Do you think if Accountants get removed, will the same happen to External Auditors or Finance Managers. Secondly , do Finance Manager need work experience for Migration Assessment.


I successfully applied to South Australia for a 190 visa as a Finance Manager last year. Only SA, TAS and NT are sponsoring Finance Managers and each state has very strict education, residency and work experience requirements. 

For SA, the occupation is currently under special conditions so you need 85+ points or family resident in SA to apply. This should reset back to 60 points in July assuming it remains on SA's occupation list. These are the other conditions:

- You cannot apply if you are in Australia and are living/working outside of SA
- Three years of experience as a Finance Manager
- SA graduates must have been working as a Finance Manager in SA for the past 12 months.

Most people struggle to qualify because they are living in Australia but not in SA or don't have 3 years of experience.


----------



## ykhawaja

jontymorgan said:


> I successfully applied to South Australia for a 190 visa as a Finance Manager last year. Only SA, TAS and NT are sponsoring Finance Managers and each state has very strict education, residency and work experience requirements.
> 
> For SA, the occupation is currently under special conditions so you need 85+ points or family resident in SA to apply. This should reset back to 60 points in July assuming it remains on SA's occupation list. These are the other conditions:
> 
> - You cannot apply if you are in Australia and are living/working outside of SA
> - Three years of experience as a Finance Manager
> - SA graduates must have been working as a Finance Manager in SA for the past 12 months.
> 
> Most people struggle to qualify because they are living in Australia but not in SA or don't have 3 years of experience.


I am a current student at TAS and the thought of Accounting/Auditors not being there does scare me. However Finance Manager is not on the list of Tasmania but is on the STOL. However , where does it say that Finance Manager needs experience to apply.Is it only for South Australia or other states as well?

Do you think Accountants/External Auditors will be on the SOL list next year?


----------



## Khalessi

Rubiya said:


> Does NSW give invitation only for those with with experience?? Does abyone have any idea regarding this


Not necessarily ! 
My friend’s friend received pre invite from NSW on 2/02/2018 with 80 + 5 with no work experience but had superior English.


My points breakdown below as requested: 

Total points 80
Aussie study - 5
Bachelor degree - 15
Age - 25
English - 20
PY - 5
NAATI - 5
Work Experience- 5


----------



## sumitsagar

Someone please advise. Does the 3 years work requirement also reset in July. I have family in S.A and think this is the only option. But currently I need 3 years work experience. 






jontymorgan said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever applied for Finance Manager. With the talks about immigration being cut and the thought of Accounting getting removed due to people settling in Sydney or Melbourne. Do you think if Accountants get removed, will the same happen to External Auditors or Finance Managers. Secondly , do Finance Manager need work experience for Migration Assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> I successfully applied to South Australia for a 190 visa as a Finance Manager last year. Only SA, TAS and NT are sponsoring Finance Managers and each state has very strict education, residency and work experience requirements.
> 
> For SA, the occupation is currently under special conditions so you need 85+ points or family resident in SA to apply. This should reset back to 60 points in July assuming it remains on SA's occupation list. These are the other conditions:
> 
> - You cannot apply if you are in Australia and are living/working outside of SA
> - Three years of experience as a Finance Manager
> - SA graduates must have been working as a Finance Manager in SA for the past 12 months.
> 
> Most people struggle to qualify because they are living in Australia but not in SA or don't have 3 years of experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## sumitsagar

@Khaleesi What was your friend DOE and points breakdown. Kindly advise. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rab nawaz

sumitsagar said:


> @Khaleesi What was your friend DOE and points breakdown. Kindly advise. Thanks a lot.


Tons of EOis on 75+5 with superior English hasnt touched by them for ages. Immitracker is clearly indicating they dont need any 75+5 without experience points.


----------



## sumitsagar

True but how come some people suggesting otherwise. 



Rab nawaz said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Khaleesi What was your friend DOE and points breakdown. Kindly advise. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Tons of EOis on 75+5 with superior English hasnt touched by them for ages. Immitracker is clearly indicating they dont need any 75+5 without experience points.
Click to expand...


----------



## Khalessi

sumitsagar said:


> @Khaleesi What was your friend DOE and points breakdown. Kindly advise. Thanks a lot.


My apologies. 
It was 80+5 but without experience.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> Tons of EOis on 75+5 with superior English hasnt touched by them for ages. Immitracker is clearly indicating they dont need any 75+5 without experience points.


There was a person who got 75 +5 but had no experience. There are some who got lucky.


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> I am a current student at TAS and the thought of Accounting/Auditors not being there does scare me. However Finance Manager is not on the list of Tasmania but is on the STOL. However , where does it say that Finance Manager needs experience to apply.Is it only for South Australia or other states as well?
> 
> Do you think Accountants/External Auditors will be on the SOL list next year?


Apologies, I was looking at an outdated occupation list for TAS. The 3 year experience rule for Finance Manager, Accountant and Auditor is something specific to SA.


----------



## ykhawaja

jontymorgan said:


> Apologies, I was looking at an outdated occupation list for TAS. The 3 year experience rule for Finance Manager, Accountant and Auditor is something specific to SA.


Alright. So in general no experience required ?


----------



## jontymorgan

sumitsagar said:


> Someone please advise. Does the 3 years work requirement also reset in July. I have family in S.A and think this is the only option. But currently I need 3 years work experience.


The 3 years work experience requirement has always been there so I don't expect that to change in July. In July the quota will likely be reset so only 60 points will be required. All of the other requirements will remain the same.


----------



## Sam_2810

Khalessi said:


> My apologies.
> It was 80+5 but without experience.


I got my ITA (Pre-invite) on 2nd February with 75 + 5, but with 10 points for overseas experience and 20 points for superior English.

There were few pre invites sent by NSW yesterday too. Anybody invited?

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> Alright. So in general no experience required ?


Each state can set its own rules for each occupation. SA normally only requires one year of experience for most occupations. Unfortunately for finance related occupations they require three years.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sam_2810 said:


> I got my ITA (Pre-invite) on 2nd February with 75 + 5, but with 10 points for overseas experience and 20 points for superior English.
> 
> There were few pre invites sent by NSW yesterday too. Anybody invited?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I think someone on 7th feb got invited with 75 +5 but no expereince what so ever.


----------



## Rocky9890

A year back it was 70 points, 2 years back 65, 3 years back was 60 now 75 to 80 hell man
They already planned for it because they knew that PTE will boost their points and every second student will easily hit 79 in each 
Now massive Que of 75 and 80


----------



## Sushev

Out of topic query

My 485 visa expired and i applied for student visa again and i got the bridging visa WA. In that bridging visa it has specifically mentioned that i have full right to work while i am in that visa. But i am not sure if i can work more that 20hrs a week as that bridging visa is granted for applying student visa. Anyone has any idea if i can work full time or not? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Goodluck1512

Sushev said:


> Out of topic query
> 
> My 485 visa expired and i applied for student visa again and i got the bridging visa WA. In that bridging visa it has specifically mentioned that i have full right to work while i am in that visa. But i am not sure if i can work more that 20hrs a week as that bridging visa is granted for applying student visa. Anyone has any idea if i can work full time or not? Any help will be appreciated.


Once the course starts, you will have to work 20 hours a week.


----------



## jkfooty1

Bridging visa (onshore student) doesn't have any conditions but to maintain health insurance, from my understanding there's no restriction on work or else it should have been on vevo


----------



## Hopeisalive

Noime P said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even I haven't received any invitation from Nsw., M on 75+5 with no experience. Doe 25 Oct
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Here. My 485 will expire this 18 Feb.[/QU
> 
> What's your plan then? Flying back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will apply for tourist visa while waiting and look for regional employer so i can apply also for RSMS. Then fly back home april27 as i have booked a tickt long time ago then just wait offshore for the invitation. I already had enough of this immi so i won't do anymore. I will just wait. Hopefully it will come. we'll wait til july as my bday is july 16, by then i'll turn 33 so my points will decrease by 5 (fingers crossed that time won't come), so we'll just go for nz or canada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with that. I know a very uncertain time.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kamikazi

Hey Guys,

I have recieved an ITA on friday from NSW. It was quick. Guess they came back from holidays willing to get things going. I was preparing to wait for 12 week as suggested but I guess not.

EOI submitted - 03/01/18
Total points - 75+5 (Age - 30, English - 20, Study - 15, Exp - 10)
NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018

Hope the coming round on Wednesday will bring some light for 189 stream.

Cheers,


----------



## shawnfj

Kamikazi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have recieved an ITA on friday from NSW. It was quick. Guess they came back from holidays willing to get things going. I was preparing to wait for 12 week as suggested but I guess not.
> 
> EOI submitted - 03/01/18
> Total points - 75+5 (Age - 30, English - 20, Study - 15, Exp - 10)
> NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
> Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
> NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018
> 
> Hope the coming round on Wednesday will bring some light for 189 stream.
> 
> Cheers,


You should take the 190 without a shadow of a doubt. There is uncertainty around 189 and many people are still waiting for 190 invite but unable to get the invite due to not having experience...


----------



## solvaish

Kamikazi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have recieved an ITA on friday from NSW. It was quick. Guess they came back from holidays willing to get things going. I was preparing to wait for 12 week as suggested but I guess not.
> 
> EOI submitted - 03/01/18
> Total points - 75+5 (Age - 30, English - 20, Study - 15, Exp - 10)
> NSW pre invite - 02/02/2018
> Pre invite submitted - 7/02/2018
> NSW invite for 190 - 15/02/2018
> 
> Hope the coming round on Wednesday will bring some light for 189 stream.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi, congratulations.

Can you kindly state whether your work experience is onshore or offshore? Have you got your work assessment from CPA?

Just want to know how these two things affected NSW nomination approval time.

Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nkarunarathna

Hi Friends, 

I assessed my qualifications first for Accountant and then for Finance Manager. Bother were positive. 

Presently, I am working as Finance Manager. 

Just wondering whether I can reassess accountant after I complete 5 years experience. 

Thank You


----------



## Kamikazi

solvaish said:


> Hi, congratulations.
> 
> Can you kindly state whether your work experience is onshore or offshore? Have you got your work assessment from CPA?
> 
> Just want to know how these two things affected NSW nomination approval time.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



I have 5+ years of offshore experience from my home country. I have never visited Australia so far, Just NZ.
I will surely take the 190 route as my 189 DOE is 14/12/17 and I will loose points for age by the end of 2018 (very risky).


----------



## solvaish

Kamikazi said:


> I have 5+ years of offshore experience from my home country. I have never visited Australia so far, Just NZ.
> I will surely take the 190 route as my 189 DOE is 14/12/17 and I will loose points for age by the end of 2018 (very risky).


Have you done your work experience assessment by CPA/IPA/ICAA which you had put with NSW nomination application?

Did NSW verified your work experience by call or any other source before approved your nomination?

This information will be of great help.

Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

My DOE 16/12/2017
75+5 NSW
20 English 
5 experience 
No invitation received. Seems there is some another hidden criteria. Probably they give more weightage to big companies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamikazi

solvaish said:


> Have you done your work experience assessment by CPA/IPA/ICAA which you had put with NSW nomination application?
> 
> Did NSW verified your work experience by call or any other source before approved your nomination?
> 
> This information will be of great help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



I did my assessment with ICAA back in 2016, it was very smooth and fast (2 weeks). They also assessed my experience which was 3 years back then.
To NSW I provided this assessments and also an updated payslip and employer reference (from the same company) and CV. 
No one so far phoned my employer.

By the way, my compnay is a medium size so I don't think it's a factor.


----------



## bb8

Moiz23 said:


> By the looks of it, most of the members on here have 75 points for 189. Just wondering if anyone has recently got invited by NSW for 75 + 5 points?
> Realistically, if accountants are invited ONLY after this financial year, there is going to be a backlog of 80+ for 6 months and 75+ for 8 months.
> How is DIBP going to manage this?!


the truth is, they dont care. they're not going to manage this. even if u standing in front of them and put a bullet in ur head, they wont blink their eyes. the only thing they care about is voting rights, which we dont have.


----------



## bb8

jas39gripen said:


> I'm not sure with the current trend, but my friend 75+5 DOE in Nov like me with 5 point for study in Adelaide not experience also were invited and now get official ITA. Btw, it costs you nothing so why don't you try?
> My opinion is making a separate EOI for 190 so in the best case you can a back up, mate.


Does ur friend has points for experience?


----------



## bb8

Goodluck1512 said:


> Once the course starts, you will have to work 20 hours a week.


Can u provide any legislation or something like that regarding this kind of case? Coz I cant find anything about holding a bridging visa with no restriction to work and the substantial visa applying is a student visa. coz the substantial visa is not yet granted, so the conditions should not applied yet. I'm so confused about this kind of case...or can we reach DIBP in regard to this matter somehow?


----------



## Goodluck1512

bb8 said:


> Goodluck1512 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once the course starts, you will have to work 20 hours a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Can u provide any legislation or something like that regarding this kind of case? Coz I cant find anything about holding a bridging visa with no restriction to work and the substantial visa applying is a student visa. coz the substantial visa is not yet granted, so the conditions should not applied yet. I'm so confused about this kind of case...or can we reach DIBP in regard to this matter somehow?
Click to expand...

I recently applied for a student visa and there was a condition number. Which explains about the work limitations. Now, if your case is different then i am not sure. In my case i wasnt allowed to work full time after course commencement.


----------



## bb8

Goodluck1512 said:


> I recently applied for a student visa and there was a condition number. Which explains about the work limitations. Now, if your case is different then i am not sure. In my case i wasnt allowed to work full time after course commencement.


it's not me, one of my friend also has the same situation. she applied for a student visa when she was under 485, but the bridging visa does not have any conditions, no limitation to work. She is now under that bridging visa and she's not sure whether it's legal to work. 

we all know student visa has a condition to work, so we assume maybe the conditions only come into effect when the student visa is actually granted. 

Now I'm not sure though, haha, guess we should ask DIBP. the conditions for that bridging visa and the student visa(not granted yet) are contradicted haha.


----------



## jkfooty1

There should'nt be any confusion regarding work while on bridging visa. Check your bridging visa's "Permission to work' section. Further check VEVO


----------



## sumitsagar

Results for 07/02/2018 round are out.
Accountants N/A again. 
Auditors 28/11/2017 3:58 pm 80 points

Auditors were invited till in 26/09/2017 in 18/01 round with 75 points cutoff. That means all accountants with 80 and plus upto 18/01/2018 were invited in 18/01 round. Don't know how the hell the points went up and cutoff went 2 months backwards. Lots of dodgy business going on.


----------



## bb8

jkfooty1 said:


> There should'nt be any confusion regarding work while on bridging visa. Check your bridging visa's "Permission to work' section. Further check VEVO


Nope, I mean, if u only look at the bridging visa, it's pretty clear. my friend's bridging visa doesnt have any conditions and it clearly states she has full work permission when the bridging visa is in effect. but we're confused mainly because she was expected for a bridging visa with work conditions coz she's applying for a student visa which will definitely have work conditions. now she got a BVA without any conditions, that's unexpected. 

and here comes the problems, if she follows the rules in the BVA, it means she can work full time until the BVA expire (student visa granted). for example, say if her student visa is granted on a Friday, and if she already work more than 40 hours in that week before she get the student visa, what is the start time of 40 hours legal working time per fortnight ? 

if it starts from that Friday or next Mon then everything is fine, but if it starts from that Monday, she already break the conditions. We checked DHA web but there's no info about case like this, they mainly focus on offshore students, since they wont be granted any bridging visa coz they're offshore, things are pretty clear. 

according to what DIBP said on their web, the fortnight means every Mon to the next Sun, but if the student visa was granted in the middle of a week, that's really confusing and we couldnt find any cases like this


----------



## shawnfj

sumitsagar said:


> Results for 07/02/2018 round are out.
> Accountants N/A again.
> Auditors 28/11/2017 3:58 pm 80 points
> 
> Auditors were invited till in 26/09/2017 in 18/01 round with 75 points cutoff. That means all accountants with 80 and plus upto 18/01/2018 were invited in 18/01 round. Don't know how the hell the points went up and cutoff went 2 months backwards. Lots of dodgy business going on.


Maybe a lot of Accountants with 80 points jumped prior to this round and after the 18/01 round. I think that's when a lot of waves were making rounds about switching as it seems almost impossible to get an invite under 189 this fiscal year as far as Accountant occupation was concerned...


----------



## bb8

sumitsagar said:


> Results for 07/02/2018 round are out.
> Accountants N/A again.
> Auditors 28/11/2017 3:58 pm 80 points
> 
> Auditors were invited till in 26/09/2017 in 18/01 round with 75 points cutoff. That means all accountants with 80 and plus upto 18/01/2018 were invited in 18/01 round. Don't know how the hell the points went up and cutoff went 2 months backwards. Lots of dodgy business going on.


easy, three possibilities.

1. someone has 80 points for both accountant and auditor, the DOE is 28/11/2017 which means this person must already had a invitation under accountant. The problem is, this person hasnt withdraw his/her EOI under auditor. he/she firstly received a invitation under auditor 2 months ago, now the invitation expired and it go back to the pool so it was invited again. under this situation, those persons just dont care about others, even if they already wasted on invitation under auditor, they still dont bother to withdraw it.

2. someone doesnt have 80 points on 28/11/2017 but this person submit a EOI with 80 points and immediately suspend it. until recently, he/she finally got 80 points, say passed a PTE or something. then this person updated his/her EOI, but since the points doesnt change, the DOE will still be 28/11/2017. Basically it's not permitted and it has high possibility being rejected by DIBP when it goes to the application stage, but I know there still are someone doing this hoping they can get a 189 visa luckily. 

3. people with 80 points under accountant hasnt got his or her skilled assessment on 28/11/2017, but according to recent trend, accountant is impossilbe, so they passed the auditor skilled assessment and switch from accountant to auditor. that's tricky actually, not against the law but using loopholes since the skilled assessment date must be later than the DOE

Either way actually can be avoided by applying simple rules in the EOI system, but DIBP just dont wont to. Guess we have bad system and bad candidates as well.


----------



## sumitsagar

By looking at the change in remaining ceilings Looks like only 16 invites issued to Auditors instead of the normal 66.


----------



## bb8

sumitsagar said:


> By looking at the change in remaining ceilings Looks like only 16 invites issued to Auditors instead of the normal 66.


yep u r right.

only 16 auditors this round. I kept the records since last Dec

consider what it was like for accountants in Dec, I dont think it's a good signal.


----------



## Rubiya

Hi guys i got email from NSW to apply for invitation, Is that pre-invite? I paid 330$ and submitted it today and how long does it take to get the invitation and is there chance of rejection after this!!! As my visa is expiring on march 15 i am very worried. Please answer me if you guys have any idea about this.

Thank you


----------



## bb8

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i got email from NSW to apply for invitation, Is that pre-invite? I paid 330$ and submitted it today and how long does it take to get the invitation and is there chance of rejection after this!!! As my visa is expiring on march 15 i am very worried. Please answer me if you guys have any idea about this.
> 
> Thank you


wow, congrats

yep, that's just a pre invite, usually takes 2 weeks to 3 months to process the application. And yes, there is possibility being rejected, but for NSW, I havent heard anyone was rejected. since ur visa is going to expire, I suggest u prepare to leave or apply another visa. Hope u can get it before ur visa expire.

btw, can u provide ur points breakdown and is it for auditor or accountant?


----------



## Rubiya

bb8 said:


> wow, congrats
> 
> yep, that's just a pre invite, usually takes 2 weeks to 3 months to process the application. And yes, there is possibility being rejected, but for NSW, I havent heard anyone was rejected. since ur visa is going to expire, I suggest u prepare to leave or apply another visa. Hope u can get it before ur visa expire.
> 
> btw, can u provide ur points breakdown and is it for auditor or accountant?


It is for accounting.
Age:30
Study:15
Aus study:5
PTE: 20
PY:5
NAATI: 5


----------



## ykhawaja

Rubiya said:


> It is for accounting.
> Age:30
> Study:15
> Aus study:5
> PTE: 20
> PY:5
> NAATI: 5


Congrats- I heard they were only issuing invites to people with experience.


----------



## bb8

ykhawaja said:


> Congrats- I heard they were only issuing invites to people with experience.


that's not true, Ive heard few people get invitation under NSW 190 without experience but they're all above 80.


----------



## bb8

Rubiya said:


> It is for accounting.
> Age:30
> Study:15
> Aus study:5
> PTE: 20
> PY:5
> NAATI: 5


thx, hope u can get ur invitation soon.check whether u submit all the required documents can help


----------



## Sd1982

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i got email from NSW to apply for invitation, Is that pre-invite? I paid 330$ and submitted it today and how long does it take to get the invitation and is there chance of rejection after this!!! As my visa is expiring on march 15 i am very worried. Please answer me if you guys have any idea about this.
> 
> Thank you


Very happy for you. There's no reason for you to not get your PR now!


----------



## sumitsagar

Congrats what's your date of effect. 


Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i got email from NSW to apply for invitation, Is that pre-invite? I paid 330$ and submitted it today and how long does it take to get the invitation and is there chance of rejection after this!!! As my visa is expiring on march 15 i am very worried. Please answer me if you guys have any idea about this.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## jontymorgan

In case anyone was considering applying to SA under high points, SA is no longer accepting applications for these occupations this year:

132211 Finance Manager
221111 Accountant (General)
221112 Management Accountant
221113 Taxation Accountant
221213 External Auditor


----------



## sumitsagar

Only thing left is for finance occupations is to get dropped from 189 occupation list. 


jontymorgan said:


> In case anyone was considering applying to SA under high points, SA is no longer accepting applications for these occupations this year:
> 
> 132211 Finance Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor


----------



## ykhawaja

sumitsagar said:


> Only thing left is for finance occupations is to get dropped from 189 occupation list.
> 
> 
> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone was considering applying to SA under high points, SA is no longer accepting applications for these occupations this year:
> 
> 132211 Finance Manager
> 221111 Accountant (General)
> 221112 Management Accountant
> 221113 Taxation Accountant
> 221213 External Auditor
Click to expand...

Finance manager is not on 189 list


----------



## jas39gripen

sumitsagar said:


> Everyone with 75+5 also got 190 eoi's in system. Your friend must've been the lucky one to get invited.





Goodluck1512 said:


> Did you and your friend received invitation as an auditor or general accountant? Please confirm.
> Thanks


Both of us are general accountant 221111 with 20pts english.
Maybe you are right, my friend just got lucky star but it means miracle is rare but it still happends.

Keep going, don't give up give guys!!


----------



## Goodluck1512

jas39gripen said:


> Both of us are general accountant 221111 with 20pts english.
> Maybe you are right, my friend just got lucky star but it means miracle is rare but it still happends.
> 
> Keep going, don't give up give guys!!


Your friend had 80 points right?


----------



## jas39gripen

Goodluck1512 said:


> Your friend had 80 points right?


it's 75+5 with point from regional study, no experience.


----------



## jas39gripen

bb8 said:


> Does ur friend has points for experience?


No, she does not.


----------



## sumitsagar

Do you know your friend date of effect for 190.



jas39gripen said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does ur friend has points for experience?
> 
> 
> 
> No, she does not.
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer3131

Hi,

Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points! 
My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
Total 80

I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
And for audit 15/1

Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?


----------



## randeep19492

Umer3131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?




Hi Umer, 
So just to be clear your total points are 75 + 5 for ss. 
for 189 all 75 pointers till 18/10/2017 have been invited.


Further to this, I wanted to ask others regarding my case (details below) 

Occupation = Accountant (General)
Age = 30
PTE = 20
Education = 15
AUS Education = 5
AUS Work Exp = 5
Partner = 5

189 = 80 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
190 = 85 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)

Can I expect something from 189 or 190 ? 
Any help or advice would be appreciated for applicants in the same situation.


----------



## solvaish

randeep19492 said:


> Hi Umer,
> So just to be clear your total points are 75 + 5 for ss.
> for 189 all 75 pointers till 18/10/2017 have been invited.
> 
> 
> Further to this, I wanted to ask others regarding my case (details below)
> 
> Occupation = Accountant (General)
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Education = 15
> AUS Education = 5
> AUS Work Exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 189 = 80 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 190 = 85 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 
> Can I expect something from 189 or 190 ?
> Any help or advice would be appreciated for applicants in the same situation.


Have you selected NSW as your preferred state while submitting an EOI for 190? If yes you have very bright chance for ITA for NSW nomination.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

solvaish said:


> Have you selected NSW as your preferred state while submitting an EOI for 190? If yes you have very bright chance for ITA for NSW nomination.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the reply Solaish. 

Yes i did select NSW. Have you got invited as well ? If yes, can you please share points and dates ?

Would really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Umer3131

randeep19492 said:


> Umer3131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Umer,
> So just to be clear your total points are 75 + 5 for ss.
> for 189 all 75 pointers till 18/10/2017 have been invited.
> 
> 
> Further to this, I wanted to ask others regarding my case (details below)
> 
> Occupation = Accountant (General)
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Education = 15
> AUS Education = 5
> AUS Work Exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 189 = 80 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 190 = 85 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 
> Can I expect something from 189 or 190 ?
> Any help or advice would be appreciated for applicants in the same situation.
Click to expand...

Yes my points are 75 + 5 ss!!


----------



## spvds

Mohamed785 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does US CMA or US CPA can add points to the EOI.
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points under Management Accountant On April 17, any chance to get an invitation?
> 
> Thanks


did u get invited?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any invites? It's 12 now


----------



## blackrider89

randeep19492 said:


> Hi Umer,
> So just to be clear your total points are 75 + 5 for ss.
> for 189 all 75 pointers till 18/10/2017 have been invited.
> 
> 
> Further to this, I wanted to ask others regarding my case (details below)
> 
> Occupation = Accountant (General)
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Education = 15
> AUS Education = 5
> AUS Work Exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 189 = 80 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 190 = 85 points (Lodged 19/02/2018)
> 
> Can I expect something from 189 or 190 ?
> Any help or advice would be appreciated for applicants in the same situation.


Yes you can. Maybe this week or beginning of March?


----------



## piyush_n

Any invites??


----------



## Hopeisalive

piyush_n said:


> Any invites??


On other forums, I have seen some auditors getting invited until Jan 2018. 80 points. Not sure about accountants. I think still on hold


----------



## yogithegreat

Hopeisalive said:


> On other forums, I have seen some auditors getting invited until Jan 2018. 80 points. Not sure about accountants. I think still on hold


Are you saying this for today's round?
I have seen one invite for 85 points, can you pls mention the thread name?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

yogithegreat said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> On other forums, I have seen some auditors getting invited until Jan 2018. 80 points. Not sure about accountants. I think still on hold
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this for today's round?
> I have seen one invite for 85 points, can you pls mention the thread name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Check' Eoi invitation for Feb 2018' in expat Forum.
Someone reported invitation with 80 points an hour ago. I meant this round 21 Feb.


----------



## 191jatan

Umer3131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?


HI Umer,

Can I claim 5 point of PY when I lodge my EOI as an auditor?
i have done PY in accounting, but if have assessed my degree as an auditor, so can I claim 5 points of PY in my auditor EOI?


----------



## kirk1031

191jatan said:


> HI Umer,
> 
> Can I claim 5 point of PY when I lodge my EOI as an auditor?
> i have done PY in accounting, but if have assessed my degree as an auditor, so can I claim 5 points of PY in my auditor EOI?


yes you can!


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Out of topic !
Can anyone suggest how to take loan from banks on temporary visas?
As I’ll be booking my return tickets soon


----------



## sumitsagar

That can't be true. This means 4 months movement for 80 pointers in Auditing. Last round had September cutoff. 



Hopeisalive said:


> yogithegreat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> On other forums, I have seen some auditors getting invited until Jan 2018. 80 points. Not sure about accountants. I think still on hold
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying this for today's round?
> I have seen one invite for 85 points, can you pls mention the thread name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check' Eoi invitation for Feb 2018' in expat Forum.
> Someone reported invitation with 80 points an hour ago. I meant this round 21 Feb.
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer3131

191jatan said:


> Umer3131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?
> 
> 
> 
> HI Umer,
> 
> Can I claim 5 point of PY when I lodge my EOI as an auditor?
> i have done PY in accounting, but if have assessed my degree as an auditor, so can I claim 5 points of PY in my auditor EOI?
Click to expand...

Yes u can claim PY points as it also says closely related to accounting!


----------



## randeep19492

All Engineers getting invited. Read on the Feb 2018 thread about 3-4 of them receiving invites as of today. No sign of accountants or auditors as yet. 

Hoping for a 190 atleast with the points below. 

Age = 30 
PTE = 20
Edu = 15
AUS Edu = 5
AUS Work = 5
Partner = 5

Total = 80


----------



## ykhawaja

randeep19492 said:


> All Engineers getting invited. Read on the Feb 2018 thread about 3-4 of them receiving invites as of today. No sign of accountants or auditors as yet.
> 
> Hoping for a 190 atleast with the points below.
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Edu = 15
> AUS Edu = 5
> AUS Work = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> Total = 80


I believe some auditors were invited


----------



## KKlife

Hi Everyone,

I finally received my 189 PR yesterday. Here is my little journey to PR. I am happy to help out if you have similar issues i had before.

My point breakdown
Code: Tax Accountant 221113
Age: 30
Australia Education: 15 + 5
English (PTE 2.1 years ago): 10
Experience ( 3 years local Tax Accountant): 10
NAATI  5
With De facto (skill not on SOL): 0
Total: 75

EOI Invite: 9 August 2017
Visa Application: 16 September 2017
Email "Request for further information" Received: 23 October 2017
Medical Assessment and ETC: October 2017
Submission for Request for further information:21 November 2017
189 Approval: 20 February 2018 1:18PM
*Note: It took relatively long time due to the complexity of my case on De facto relationship and 3 years working experience. I tried to supply as many information as i could to the department.*

My PR journey began in July 2015 where I submitted my first EOI at 60 points. As you all know, that was the very first year of Accountant nightmare aka the POINT RACE. I was told to wait as things will get better sooner of later. Well guess what, it only got worse as times went by. 

On October 2016, I was presented a chance to join newly open NAATI center in Melbourne CBD (English-Mandarin Para-professional interpreting). I made the decision to take course/exam in 1 days even though I knew my point will increase to 65s on December 2016 due to my age (25 if you wonder). Then, I was luckily passed the exam and got my NAATI certificate on May 2017. And then, I went and applied for CPA assessment on my 3 years working employment at the beginning of May 2017. I got a positive result on 16 June 2017 and submitted EOI few days later.


----------



## shawnfj

KKlife said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally received my 189 PR yesterday. Here is my little journey to PR. I am happy to help out if you have similar issues i had before.
> 
> My point breakdown
> Code: Tax Accountant 221113
> Age: 30
> Australia Education: 15 + 5
> English (PTE 2.1 years ago): 10
> Experience ( 3 years local Tax Accountant): 10
> NAATI  5
> With De facto (skill not on SOL): 0
> Total: 75
> 
> EOI Invite: 9 August 2017
> Visa Application: 16 September 2017
> Email "Request for further information" Received: 23 October 2017
> Medical Assessment and ETC: October 2017
> Submission for Request for further information:21 November 2017
> 189 Approval: 20 February 2018 1:18PM
> *Note: It took relatively long time due to the complexity of my case on De facto relationship and 3 years working experience. I tried to supply as many information as i could to the department.*
> 
> My PR journey began in July 2015 where I submitted my first EOI at 60 points. As you all know, that was the very first year of Accountant nightmare aka the POINT RACE. I was told to wait as things will get better sooner of later. Well guess what, it only got worse as times went by.
> 
> On October 2016, I was presented a chance to join newly open NAATI center in Melbourne CBD (English-Mandarin Para-professional interpreting). I made the decision to take course/exam in 1 days even though I knew my point will increase to 65s on December 2016 due to my age (25 if you wonder). Then, I was luckily passed the exam and got my NAATI certificate on May 2017. And then, I went and applied for CPA assessment on my 3 years working employment at the beginning of May 2017. I got a positive result on 16 June 2017 and submitted EOI few days later.


Always happy for a fellow Accountant to get the golden email! Congrats! Would you mind sharing what the Request for further information was regarding? What documents had you submitted under Skilled employment?

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## randeep19492

shawnfj said:


> Always happy for a fellow Accountant to get the golden email! Congrats! Would you mind sharing what the Request for further information was regarding? What documents had you submitted under Skilled employment?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Congrats for this. Indeed a lot of hard work and patience involved. Waiting for accountants is not a good idea. 

shawnfj - I can see you got invited with 75 + 5 for ss. Do you think I will get a 190 invite soon with 80 points without ss of 5 ? My points for 190 would be 85 in total and My DOE is 19/02/2018. 

Any reply would be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## bb8

some auditors were invited I think, but very few. Looks like they're putting a cap on this occupation as well just like what they've done to accountant.


----------



## shawnfj

randeep19492 said:


> Congrats for this. Indeed a lot of hard work and patience involved. Waiting for accountants is not a good idea.
> 
> shawnfj - I can see you got invited with 75 + 5 for ss. Do you think I will get a 190 invite soon with 80 points without ss of 5 ? My points for 190 would be 85 in total and My DOE is 19/02/2018.
> 
> Any reply would be appreciated.
> Thanks.


I think you have a good chance. Do you have any work experience?


----------



## randeep19492

shawnfj said:


> I think you have a good chance. Do you have any work experience?


Yes I do. Breakdown below. I have AUS exp for more than 1 year. Do they pick people with local or overseas experience ? 

Age = 30 
PTE = 20 
Edu = 15
AUS Edu = 5
AUS Work = 5
Partner = 5

Total = 80 
190 = 85


----------



## shawnfj

randeep19492 said:


> Yes I do. Breakdown below. I have AUS exp for more than 1 year. Do they pick people with local or overseas experience ?
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Edu = 15
> AUS Edu = 5
> AUS Work = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> Total = 80
> 190 = 85


You have a very strong chance in the next set of invites sent out by NSW.

Cheers, 
Shawn


----------



## randeep19492

shawnfj said:


> You have a very strong chance in the next set of invites sent out by NSW.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Thanks Shawn, hope to see myself on the other side soon.


----------



## KKlife

shawnfj said:


> Always happy for a fellow Accountant to get the golden email! Congrats! Would you mind sharing what the Request for further information was regarding? What documents had you submitted under Skilled employment?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Sure. Here are the general list I need to further supply:
- Character requirement from AFP
- Personal Particular for character assessment ( Form 80)
- Police Clearance Certificates
- Skill Assessment
- Evidence of employment
- Evidence of competent English
- Evidence of credentialed community Language
- Immigration Health Examinations
- Evidence of your relationship with your de facto

But I believe my agent has attached all the above (except police check and health check) with my visa application. Well, I asked my agent to fixed that up for me. Thet extra info I supply was just my individual tax return 2017 and notice of assessment 2017.

As for the skill employment assessment from CPA, I provide everything they listed on the website. From as big as work contract and job reference to as small as latest payment slip and superannuation statement. I personally think the the job reference plays a vital part of the assessment as it listed out your job description and job title. But please do not take my word on this, my case was little special as I am heavily involve i am in my firm. Getting a tax accountant employment assessment nowadays would be nearly impossible since they implementing some changes awhile ago.


----------



## ykhawaja

KKlife said:


> shawnfj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always happy for a fellow Accountant to get the golden email! Congrats! Would you mind sharing what the Request for further information was regarding? What documents had you submitted under Skilled employment?
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Here are the general list I need to further supply:
> - Character requirement from AFP
> - Personal Particular for character assessment ( Form 80)
> - Police Clearance Certificates
> - Skill Assessment
> - Evidence of employment
> - Evidence of competent English
> - Evidence of credentialed community Language
> - Immigration Health Examinations
> - Evidence of your relationship with your de facto
> 
> But I believe my agent has attached all the above (except police check and health check) with my visa application. Well, I asked my agent to fixed that up for me. Thet extra info I supply was just my individual tax return 2017 and notice of assessment 2017.
> 
> As for the skill employment assessment from CPA, I provide everything they listed on the website. From as big as work contract and job reference to as small as latest payment slip and superannuation statement. I personally think the the job reference plays a vital part of the assessment as it listed out your job description and job title. But please do not take my word on this, my case was little special as I am heavily involve i am in my firm. Getting a tax accountant employment assessment nowadays would be nearly impossible since they implementing some changes awhile ago.
Click to expand...

Just want to confirm , you have received pr for 189 with 7( points for accountant ?


----------



## Umer3131

Hi,

Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation on 80 points for nsw 190! 
My break up is age 30, 
pte 20, 
edu 15+5=20, 
py: 5 
ss 5
Total 80

I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
And for audit 15/1

Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?


----------



## KKlife

ykhawaja said:


> Just want to confirm , you have received pr for 189 with 7( points for accountant ?


Yes. 189 EOI invitation Aug 2017.


----------



## KKlife

ykhawaja said:


> Just want to confirm , you have received pr for 189 with 7( points for accountant ?


Yes. I was at 75 points effective date somewhere in June 2017. EOI Invitation on Aug 2017.


----------



## sumitsagar

Any one knows if NSW inviting external auditor without experience and 75+5 pts. Superior English.


----------



## randeep19492

sumitsagar said:


> Any one knows if NSW inviting external auditor without experience and 75+5 pts. Superior English.


Don't think so mate. They need experience and superior english.


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys I have a question. I wanted to know that if we are not claiming points for employment, is it still required that we enter our employment details when submitting eoi for 189/190 visa. My employment has mostly been customer service and casual university jobs and that has nothing to do with the accounting or auditor occupation. Do I still fill it out? And if yes, how would I know that when filling it out points will not be added to my claim? (I do not want to claim points for something I do not have).
Should I just tickNO where it says that is this employment related to the nominated occupation. Will that automatically not give me employment points?


----------



## randeep19492

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I have a question. I wanted to know that if we are not claiming points for employment, is it still required that we enter our employment details when submitting eoi for 189/190 visa. My employment has mostly been customer service and casual university jobs and that has nothing to do with the accounting or auditor occupation. Do I still fill it out? And if yes, how would I know that when filling it out points will not be added to my claim? (I do not want to claim points for something I do not have).
> Should I just tickNO where it says that is this employment related to the nominated occupation. Will that automatically not give me employment points?


It is best to disclose as much as possible as they will know that you're paying taxes. Yes you can put in "No" in for the question where it asks "if the employment is closely related to your occupation". Putting NO will not add your 5 points.


----------



## solvaish

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I have a question. I wanted to know that if we are not claiming points for employment, is it still required that we enter our employment details when submitting eoi for 189/190 visa. My employment has mostly been customer service and casual university jobs and that has nothing to do with the accounting or auditor occupation. Do I still fill it out? And if yes, how would I know that when filling it out points will not be added to my claim? (I do not want to claim points for something I do not have).
> Should I just tickNO where it says that is this employment related to the nominated occupation. Will that automatically not give me employment points?


ABSOLUTELY TICK "NO"

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

solvaish said:


> ABSOLUTELY TICK "NO"
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk



Ok. So you suggest I still add my employment but just click no? Secondly when applying for 190 visa, I am going to choose Tasmania for my state. There is an option where it says that would a client be preparing to live outside an Australian Capital City? Should I tick yes or no. If I tick yes it means I can live anywhere in Hobart ( capital city) or Launceston, Devonport.

One last thing, in the eduction sector, should I put my bachelor degree from USA along with my Australian Degree? Then in Australian Study , put the australian degree again?


----------



## solvaish

ykhawaja said:


> Ok. So you suggest I still add my employment but just click no? Secondly when applying for 190 visa, I am going to choose Tasmania for my state. There is an option where it says that would a client be preparing to live outside an Australian Capital City? Should I tick yes or no. If I tick yes it means I can live anywhere in Hobart ( capital city) or Launceston, Devonport


If you tick yes to this question, you might get consider for nomination by regional migration agencies if they have your nominated occupation in their list. I think it's 489 state sponsorship.

I might be wrong so please double check. If anyone has got accurate information, please correct me.

Cheers.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan

Hi there,

My points breakout

Edu 15
Aus edu. 5
Age 30
PTE 20
PY 5
75 points without SS

I am thinking to claim my partner’s point.
She has done MBA in marketing from India currently we are on 485 visa and she is my dependent.
My question is if I assess her degree through CPA.?
What are he chances of her getting a positive outcome?
She already has 7 each in PTE.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ykhawaja

solvaish said:


> If you tick yes to this question, you might get consider for nomination by regional migration agencies if they have your nominated occupation in their list. I think it's 489 state sponsorship.
> 
> I might be wrong so please double check. If anyone has got accurate information, please correct me.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


No none of my occupations are in the Tasmania list. I am confused as I am applying for 190 and do not ant to be considered for 489.


----------



## Moiz23

Hi All. I have updated my EOI to 75 points today with 20 in English and 5 points for work experience. My 485 visa expires on the 10/05. I am looking to go back on a student visa. Haven spoken to a few agents, they have advised me to select a diploma course as I have done a bachelors degree. They are of the opinion that should my student visa get rejected, I can lodge a tribunal and the processing time for that is more than 12 months. Which means I will ben on a Bridging visa in the meantime and will have full working rights. Would you recommend going down this path or should I just make sure I get the student visa? Does visa refusal have any impact on the grant of 189 or 190?

Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All. I have updated my EOI to 75 points today with 20 in English and 5 points for work experience. My 485 visa expires on the 10/05. I am looking to go back on a student visa. Haven spoken to a few agents, they have advised me to select a diploma course as I have done a bachelors degree. They are of the opinion that should my student visa get rejected, I can lodge a tribunal and the processing time for that is more than 12 months. Which means I will ben on a Bridging visa in the meantime and will have full working rights. Would you recommend going down this path or should I just make sure I get the student visa? Does visa refusal have any impact on the grant of 189 or 190?
> 
> Thanks


You should set up an EOI for 190 NSW. You have a good chance of getting an ITA for NSW. On the other hand, if I were you, I would not head down the path of lodging a tribunal as that may impact my ability to get a PR. A migration lawyer is the best person to give you concrete advice per their experience and knowledge.


----------



## Sam_2810

Hi,

Any accountants / auditors who have received ITA from NSW, submitted their application for State sponsorship and awaiting for approval from NSW, please share your points breakdown and timeline. I am preparing a chart to understand the trend.

Thanks.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

You'll have to go offshore to apply 189/190/489 but you won't have any issues with Grant if you had temporary visa refused. 



Moiz23 said:


> Hi All. I have updated my EOI to 75 points today with 20 in English and 5 points for work experience. My 485 visa expires on the 10/05. I am looking to go back on a student visa. Haven spoken to a few agents, they have advised me to select a diploma course as I have done a bachelors degree. They are of the opinion that should my student visa get rejected, I can lodge a tribunal and the processing time for that is more than 12 months. Which means I will ben on a Bridging visa in the meantime and will have full working rights. Would you recommend going down this path or should I just make sure I get the student visa? Does visa refusal have any impact on the grant of 189 or 190?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

Hello guys , Iam new and I just wanted to know the chances of getting invite with 65 points and also in education front how much points I will get (Iam a CA). Experts pls reply


----------



## randeep19492

sunitaaggarwal said:


> Hello guys , Iam new and I just wanted to know the chances of getting invite with 65 points and also in education front how much points I will get (Iam a CA). Experts pls reply


It doesn't really matter if you're CA or CPA. You just need skilled assessment CA/CPA/IPA Australia and atleast 75-80 points to get an invite soon.


----------



## Noime P

Hi everyone. I have a question for those who have their positive skills employment response for CPA. Did CPA called your employer to confirm/verify your details in regards to the claimed position? How about with DHA, did they call your employer about your work experience when you applied for 189/190?


----------



## govtec

Noime P said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question for those who have their positive skills employment response for CPA. Did CPA called your employer to confirm/verify your details in regards to the claimed position? How about with DHA, did they call your employer about your work experience when you applied for 189/190?


I received positive skills assessment from CPA without them contacting my employer. Then again my supporting documents were complete and thorough.


----------



## Noime P

Thanks for the info. How about when you applied for PR, did DHA case officer called your employer?


----------



## govtec

I haven't received any invitations yet for 189 or 190 so no contact with DHA.


----------



## jontymorgan

Noime P said:


> Thanks for the info. How about when you applied for PR, did DHA case officer called your employer?


No contact for the skills assessment. For PR, the Australian embassy in the country where I was working called and emailed my employer. They wanted confirmation of my dates of employment and my duties.


----------



## Noime P

jontymorgan said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. How about when you applied for PR, did DHA case officer called your employer?
> 
> 
> 
> No contact for the skills assessment. For PR, the Australian embassy in the country where I was working called and emailed my employer. They wanted confirmation of my dates of employment and my duties.
Click to expand...

Did they call direct to HR, or just to the signatory person in your employment cert? How about the email? Is it to the signatory person also? Or to HR?


----------



## tikitiki

So u guys know how to get skill assessment form cpa without having to enroll in an accounting course?


----------



## Noime P

tikitiki said:


> So u guys know how to get skill assessment form cpa without having to enroll in an accounting course?


You can’t. You have to have a positive response from CPA Au for your degree comparable to an Australian Bachelor degree. To do that you must have to be assessed by CPA or those assessing bodies.


----------



## Hopeisalive

govtec said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have a question for those who have their positive skills employment response for CPA. Did CPA called your employer to confirm/verify your details in regards to the claimed position? How about with DHA, did they call your employer about your work experience when you applied for 189/190?
> 
> 
> 
> I received positive skills assessment from CPA without them contacting my employer. Then again my supporting documents were complete and thorough.
Click to expand...

Hey mate, is it for Australian or overseas experience? Although we know what documents required but could you please provide us the details for what documents you provided. Thnx and appreciated


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> govtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have a question for those who have their positive skills employment response for CPA. Did CPA called your employer to confirm/verify your details in regards to the claimed position? How about with DHA, did they call your employer about your work experience when you applied for 189/190?
> 
> 
> 
> I received positive skills assessment from CPA without them contacting my employer. Then again my supporting documents were complete and thorough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey mate, is it for Australian or overseas experience? Although we know what documents required but could you please provide us the details for what documents you provided. Thnx and appreciated
Click to expand...

Its for overseas. If you could tell us the necessary documents for skill employment assessment. Thanks


----------



## Khalessi

Hi Experts,

I have some questions regarding Skill assessment info in the EOI (where invitation is received)
I did my migration and employment skill assessment in Australia in 2016. I received positive outcome from CPA Australia. 
I recently received an invitation for 190 (claimed 5 points for work experience from my 2016 skill assessment). My problem is the job that I had assessed didn’t meet the 20hrs/week requirement (as I took off during final exams) but CPA approved.
But I have nominated my current work in my EOI as well, for which I haven’t done skill assessment. I need advices on experts on this. 
1. Since I have included my current job as a nominated employment in my EOI, can I just request CPA to update my assessment? That way I will have same assement reference no. But I will have 2 assement dates ( willl that be a problem?)

2. Or do i do a separate assessment for my current job where I have worked for more than a year and submit another EOI and wait for this invitation to expire.

Advices will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Moiz23

Khalessi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have some questions regarding Skill assessment info in the EOI (where invitation is received)
> I did my migration and employment skill assessment in Australia in 2016. I received positive outcome from CPA Australia.
> I recently received an invitation for 190 (claimed 5 points for work experience from my 2016 skill assessment). My problem is the job that I had assessed didn’t meet the 20hrs/week requirement (as I took off during final exams) but CPA approved.
> But I have nominated my current work in my EOI as well, for which I haven’t done skill assessment. I need advices on experts on this.
> 1. Since I have included my current job as a nominated employment in my EOI, can I just request CPA to update my assessment? That way I will have same assement reference no. But I will have 2 assement dates ( willl that be a problem?)
> 
> 2. Or do i do a separate assessment for my current job where I have worked for more than a year and submit another EOI and wait for this invitation to expire.
> 
> Advices will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


What is you’re point breakdown for nsw 290 invitation? Was the experience onshore now or offshore?


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all, I skimmed through the immitracker website and turns out there are not many applications with More than 75 points since October 2017.

Just wondering if 1 has to make an account on immitracker and record their data or does immitracker get automatically updated as there is a new EOI lodged? Is it a true reflection of the current number of people in que?

Thanks


----------



## tikitiki

No. It's just a fragment. Even I, who dont have a big circle of connection, know at least 3 80 pointers and 10 75 pointers in Melbourne alone. By July they will all be 80. 
75 is abundant now. 




Moiz23 said:


> Hi all, I skimmed through the immitracker website and turns out there are not many applications with More than 75 points since October 2017.
> 
> Just wondering if 1 has to make an account on immitracker and record their data or does immitracker get automatically updated as there is a new EOI lodged? Is it a true reflection of the current number of people in que?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Hopeisalive

tikitiki said:


> No. It's just a fragment. Even I, who dont have a big circle of connection, know at least 3 80 pointers and 10 75 pointers in Melbourne alone. By July they will all be 80.
> 75 is abundant now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I skimmed through the immitracker website and turns out there are not many applications with More than 75 points since October 2017.
> 
> Just wondering if 1 has to make an account on immitracker and record their data or does immitracker get automatically updated as there is a new EOI lodged? Is it a true reflection of the current number of people in que?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


How about with those with eois in October, you feel they stand a chance, after July considering there are full round


----------



## GonawazGo

Hello everyone, I have updated my EOI today at 75, my visa is expiring on 4th of july 2018. Do I have any hope or should I go for alternative options? any suggestions would be greatly appeeciated. 

Points breakdown
English 20
age 30 
degree 15
australian edu 5
prof year 5


----------



## Umer3131

GonawazGo said:


> Hello everyone, I have updated my EOI today at 75, my visa is expiring on 4th of july 2018. Do I have any hope or should I go for alternative options? any suggestions would be greatly appeeciated.
> 
> Points breakdown
> English 20
> age 30
> degree 15
> australian edu 5
> prof year 5


I m in the same boat. I would recomend that look for altrnatives! No chance before july! Also I reckon 75 is now of no use! U need to get 80/85 according to current trends.


----------



## phamtantan

Hi guys,

Just want to put it out there for everyone who is currently in the process of applying for skilled migration in Australia: You guys are strong, perseverant and determined. You should all be proud of yourselves. These words might be redundant but I’m putting this out there for myself and anyone who needs them.

I have always believed during my few adult years that if you really strive for something and put your heart and soul into achieving it, you will be able to succeed. I believe many of you guys have a similar thinking. Just seeing so many applicants out there with 75, 80 pointers out there has already proved that. I have poured everything my family can afford into this process and unfortunately it is going in the opposite direction of what I've held on to.

I deeply hope that DHA as a representation of the Australian government is not just doing this to utilise people’s hopes and dreams to make short-term gains. Right now, they are putting a suspense on the dreams of people who have spent years building their lives in Australia without any mean of support, poured so much financially and physically into Australia, willingly chosen Australia as their home and will always be the most hard-working and determined individuals who will always strive be a surplus to the economy. At the very least, we deserve some clear explanations for what is going on and the reason they are doing what they're doing.

Those scores even though have seemed to be a viable method to assess skilled migrants, are not true representation of who we are as individuals, especially our ethics and values that we have built over the years of relocating from our countries to Australia. Even though the situation seems dimmed, let’s all hope that DHA is and will be doing the best to give both Australia, their citizens and us, what they truly deserve in the long-term. Hope is the last thing we have and we cannot lose sight of it.

I had to post this here because I personally have been dealing with a lot of anxiety and worries because of this situation. Just hoping to share some encouragement with someone out there who might be feeling the same, because sharing with people on the same boat has helped me the most. I wish you guys all the very best in life no matter where you end up as a result of this tedious and stressful process &#55357;&#56842; Lots of hugs and love for you all.

TL;DR you guys are all amazing individuals and let's all hope Australia can see and determine what's best in the long-term.


----------



## randeep19492

phamtantan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to put it out there for everyone who is currently in the process of applying for skilled migration in Australia: You guys are strong, perseverant and determined. You should all be proud of yourselves. These words might be redundant but I’m putting this out there for myself and anyone who needs them.
> 
> I have always believed during my few adult years that if you really strive for something and put your heart and soul into achieving it, you will be able to succeed. I believe many of you guys have a similar thinking. Just seeing so many applicants out there with 75, 80 pointers out there has already proved that. I have poured everything my family can afford into this process and unfortunately it is going in the opposite direction of what I've held on to.
> 
> I deeply hope that DHA as a representation of the Australian government is not just doing this to utilise people’s hopes and dreams to make short-term gains. Right now, they are putting a suspense on the dreams of people who have spent years building their lives in Australia without any mean of support, poured so much financially and physically into Australia, willingly chosen Australia as their home and will always be the most hard-working and determined individuals who will always strive be a surplus to the economy. At the very least, we deserve some clear explanations for what is going on and the reason they are doing what they're doing.
> 
> Those scores even though have seemed to be a viable method to assess skilled migrants, are not true representation of who we are as individuals, especially our ethics and values that we have built over the years of relocating from our countries to Australia. Even though the situation seems dimmed, let’s all hope that DHA is and will be doing the best to give both Australia, their citizens and us, what they truly deserve in the long-term. Hope is the last thing we have and we cannot lose sight of it.
> 
> I had to post this here because I personally have been dealing with a lot of anxiety and worries because of this situation. Just hoping to share some encouragement with someone out there who might be feeling the same, because sharing with people on the same boat has helped me the most. I wish you guys all the very best in life no matter where you end up as a result of this tedious and stressful process �� Lots of hugs and love for you all.
> 
> TL;DR you guys are all amazing individuals and let's all hope Australia can see and determine what's best in the long-term.



Well said, but its not about points anymore. It doesn't matter if you have 70, 80 or 100 points. DHA isn't inviting accountants at the full quota and that's the issue. If we have even 2 more rounds for 500 a month, this will have a huge impact and prevent alot of international students from being screwed. 

I myself am on 80 points with DOE as at 19/02/2018 and I am not sure if I should expect anything soon or not. 

Accountants are suffering for sure, so are other occupations.


----------



## Sd1982

A friend of mine got invited on the 18th of Jan with 80 points. 189 visa. Onshore. 

His breakdown is:

Age 30
Aus Ed 5
Bachelors 15
PTE 20 
PY 5
NAATI 5


----------



## Sd1982

His code is: 221111 (General Accountant)


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> His code is: 221111 (General Accountant)


Not possible, DIBP site says no accountants were invited for the 18th Jan round. Either he got the invite for 190. 

Please confirm.


----------



## Sd1982

randeep19492 said:


> Not possible, DIBP site says no accountants were invited for the 18th Jan round. Either he got the invite for 190.
> 
> Please confirm.


He got the invite for 189.


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> He got the invite for 189.


I really don't understand how and what is happening. Please see the table below from DIBP. If you're saying your friend got an invite for 189, that means the figures by DIBP (see below) are incorrect ??!

Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
2211 Accountants 80 11/12/2017 6:11 pm
2212 Auditors 75 26/08/2017 3:06 am


----------



## Sd1982

randeep19492 said:


> I really don't understand how and what is happening. Please see the table below from DIBP. If you're saying your friend got an invite for 189, that means the figures by DIBP (see below) are incorrect ??!
> 
> Occupation ID	Description	Points score	Date of effect
> 2211 Accountants 80 11/12/2017 6:11 pm
> 2212 Auditors 75 26/08/2017 3:06 am


I believe Accountants are getting manual invites and the process isn't automated.


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> I believe Accountants are getting manual invites and the process isn't automated.


Okay when did your friend file in the EOI will 80 points ? I filed mine on 19/02/2018 so just wanted to get an understanding of how is this being implemented. My breakdown is below

Age = 30
PTE = 20
Edu = 15
AUD Edu = 5
AUS Work exp = 5
Partner = 5

189 = 80
190 = 85

DOE = 19/02/2018.


----------



## Sd1982

randeep19492 said:


> Okay when did your friend file in the EOI will 80 points ? I filed mine on 19/02/2018 so just wanted to get an understanding of how is this being implemented. My breakdown is below
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Edu = 15
> AUD Edu = 5
> AUS Work exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 189 = 80
> 190 = 85
> 
> DOE = 19/02/2018.


DOE is 6th Jan.


----------



## Bonbons

Hiya experts,



I wanna ask, do 190 invites go to spam in Gmail ? I am wondering should I re create EOI for NSW in case I missed the invite by deleting my spam?



My birthday is coming on 8th Mar and I will reach 80 points w/o ss. So I'm thinking of re creating EOI with the same point breakdown and code for 190 then when my birthday passed on 7th Mar, I'll suspend/withdraw the old ones...This is based on the rationale that DOE will reset on my birthday. I'll only re create on 7th Mar, and suspend old ones on 8th Mar.



I am paranoid if I missed an invite and deleted my emails w/o knowing then I'll be waiting in a futile attempt as I read states won't issue another pre-invite again if you missed the initial one.



Is my method viable?



Thanks everyone for your answers!


----------



## govtec

Bonbons said:


> Hiya experts,
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna ask, do 190 invites go to spam in Gmail ? I am wondering should I re create EOI for NSW in case I missed the invite by deleting my spam?
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday is coming on 8th Mar and I will reach 80 points w/o ss. So I'm thinking of re creating EOI with the same point breakdown and code for 190 then when my birthday passed on 7th Mar, I'll suspend/withdraw the old ones...This is based on the rationale that DOE will reset on my birthday. I'll only re create on 7th Mar, and suspend old ones on 8th Mar.
> 
> 
> 
> I am paranoid if I missed an invite and deleted my emails w/o knowing then I'll be waiting in a futile attempt as I read states won't issue another pre-invite again if you missed the initial one.
> 
> 
> 
> Is my method viable?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your answers!


If you are concerned about missing the email, check your spam folder daily. I check my emails nightly and always delete and clear out unwanted messages. To keep clear of future clutter, I always unsubscribe to emails that I know are trash. Someone also posted the email address for NSW 190 pre-invite so you might want to work that into your notification rules.


----------



## Bonbons

Hiya

Thanks for the tip... I am implementing that, but my question is that should I re create eoi with the same point breakdown and code just before my birthday then suspend the old ones? I think it's possible since the doe will be reset on my birthday anyway. 

Because I think I might have alr missed invite?


----------



## Sd1982

Bonbons said:


> Hiya
> 
> Thanks for the tip... I am implementing that, but my question is that should I re create eoi with the same point breakdown and code just before my birthday then suspend the old ones? I think it's possible since the doe will be reset on my birthday anyway.
> 
> Because I think I might have alr missed invite?


There is no way you can miss an invite. Your skillselect should have a record of all invites. If you don't respond to two invites, your SkillSelect account gets deleted. See attached:


----------



## Bonbons

Sorry I mean pre invite which will not appear in skillselect till I accepted in email... Which I may have deleted the pre invite email accidentally.


----------



## mirand1

Sd1982 said:


> DOE is 6th Jan.


Screenshot or didnt happen


----------



## Sd1982

mirand1 said:


> Screenshot or didnt happen


You might as well assume it didn't happen because I'm not providing you any screenshots.


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> You might as well assume it didn't happen because I'm not providing you any screenshots.


SD ..jokes apart. On a serious note, have you been invited as yet or are awaiting ?


----------



## Sd1982

Guys, I posted about the invite to let you all know that invites are still happening for accountants...even if the DIBP site is showing N/A - which actually doesn't mean anything.

Don't get discouraged, if this guy can get it so can anyone. Stay positive.


----------



## sumitsagar

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Whoever gets 189 invite in Accounting kindly remove all other eoi's including Auditor and 490 etc. 



Sd1982 said:


> Guys, I posted about the invite to let you all know that invites are still happening for accountants...even if the DIBP site is showing N/A - which actually doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Don't get discouraged, if this guy can get it so can anyone. Stay positive.


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> Guys, I posted about the invite to let you all know that invites are still happening for accountants...even if the DIBP site is showing N/A - which actually doesn't mean anything.
> 
> Don't get discouraged, if this guy can get it so can anyone. Stay positive.


Thanks for this. Really means alot. Hope the struggle ends soon.


----------



## Kk28

I have 80 points for 189 Doe: 18/12 - NOT invited

Age: 30
Qualification: 15
Oz Study: 5
English: 20
Work: 5
Partner: 5


----------



## randeep19492

Kk28 said:


> I have 80 points for 189 Doe: 18/12 - NOT invited
> 
> Age: 30
> Qualification: 15
> Oz Study: 5
> English: 20
> Work: 5
> Partner: 5


Have applied for 190 NSW ? If yes, you should've received something by now.


----------



## Kk28

randeep19492 said:


> Have applied for 190 NSW ? If yes, you should've received something by now.


DOE 190 10/2
invited: 16/2
Applied: 21/2

Awaiting invitation 🤞


----------



## randeep19492

Kk28 said:


> DOE 190 10/2
> invited: 16/2
> Applied: 21/2
> 
> Awaiting invitation 🤞


So just to confirm, you've already been invited for NSW ? If yes, you shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Kk28

randeep19492 said:


> So just to confirm, you've already been invited for NSW ? If yes, you shouldn't be concerned.


Yes that's right.


----------



## Moiz23

Kk28 said:


> randeep19492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just to confirm, you've already been invited for NSW ? If yes, you shouldn't be concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's right.
Click to expand...

Has anyone been invited with 75 points with superior English and 5 points for work experience?


----------



## Rubiya

Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
My points were 80
Education:15
Aus study: 5
Age: 30
PTE: 20
NAATI:5
PY: 5
Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


----------



## Rubiya

Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
My points were 80
Education:15
Aus study: 5
Age: 30
PTE: 20
NAATI:5
PY: 5
Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


----------



## Umer3131

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
> My points were 80
> Education:15
> Aus study: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> NAATI:5
> PY: 5
> Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


Where did u get ur naati cerificate from, i mean where did u do it from?


----------



## randeep19492

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
> My points were 80
> Education:15
> Aus study: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> NAATI:5
> PY: 5
> Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


Rubiya congrats. Can we please know what was your date of entry with 80 points ?
I am waiting for mine as well.


----------



## Sam_2810

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
> My points were 80
> Education:15
> Aus study: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> NAATI:5
> PY: 5
> Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


Congratulations buddy!!

Can u share ur timeline and DOE.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shariq123

Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son

Category: Accountant (general)
Points: 75
PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


----------



## Hopeisalive

shariq123 said:


> Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son
> 
> Category: Accountant (general)
> Points: 75
> PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
> Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
> Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


I

Congrats Alot! Any experience points you got?


----------



## Rab nawaz

shariq123 said:


> Alhamdulillah received grant yesterday for me wife and my son
> 
> Category: Accountant (general)
> Points: 75
> PTE: L90 R90 S90 W90
> Lodged date:17 Sep 2017
> CO Contact: 30 October 2017 (Requested Polio certificate)
> Grant Date: 27 Feb 2018


How many years of exp ??


----------



## shariq123

Rab nawaz said:


> How many years of exp ??


7 years of experience.


----------



## solvaish

I have applied for NSW nomination on 10 Feb. Awaiting approval. Any idea how long it will take?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

solvaish said:


> I have applied for NSW nomination on 10 Feb. Awaiting approval. Any idea how long it will take?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


How many points and breakdown ?


----------



## solvaish

randeep19492 said:


> How many points and breakdown ?


Age 30

PTE 20

Qualification 15

Experience 10

75 + 5

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky9890

Can’t forget those stressful days man


----------



## Sam_2810

solvaish said:


> Age 30
> 
> PTE 20
> 
> Qualification 15
> 
> Experience 10
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Whats ur DOE? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

Rubiya said:


> Hi guys i just got my NSW 190 invitation from taxation accountant.
> My points were 80
> Education:15
> Aus study: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> NAATI:5
> PY: 5
> Hope u all get your invitation soon. Thank you


Hi Rubiya,

Congratulation! 
can you please share your Date of effect with us with 80 points.


----------



## solvaish

Sam_2810 said:


> Whats ur DOE?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


28 Jan 18

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

solvaish said:


> 28 Jan 18
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Hi Solvaish,

I applied on 1 Feb 

Age 30
PTE 10
Study 20
Exp 15

75 +5 (state) - still waiting


----------



## sharath121k

randeep19492 said:


> Okay when did your friend file in the EOI will 80 points ? I filed mine on 19/02/2018 so just wanted to get an understanding of how is this being implemented. My breakdown is below
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Edu = 15
> AUD Edu = 5
> AUS Work exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 189 = 80
> 190 = 85
> 
> DOE = 19/02/2018.


Hi Mate, Just wanted to check. Did you get invite yet? 
You seem to have good points you should have got NSW 190 by now. 

my details below, am still waiting
Age = 30
PTE = 10
Edu = 20
Work exp = 15
DOE 1 Feb


----------



## randeep19492

sharath121k said:


> Hi Mate, Just wanted to check. Did you get invite yet?
> You seem to have good points you should have got NSW 190 by now.
> 
> my details below, am still waiting
> Age = 30
> PTE = 10
> Edu = 20
> Work exp = 15
> DOE 1 Feb


Hey man, 

Noting as yet, no pre invite or invite. As per the threads I have been following, I think all invites for Feb up untill 16th Feb have been invited. Since my DOE was 19th Feb so I think I should get something by the first week of March. 

If anyone else has received the invite please share. 

Also, last night there was an update on EOI skillselect system saying all EOIs without sufficient information will be withdrawn on a regular basis. This is really good for fishing out fake EOIs.


----------



## randeep19492

randeep19492 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Noting as yet, no pre invite or invite. As per the threads I have been following, I think all invites for Feb up untill 16th Feb have been invited. Since my DOE was 19th Feb so I think I should get something by the first week of March.
> 
> If anyone else has received the invite please share.
> 
> Also, last night there was an update on EOI skillselect system saying all EOIs without sufficient information will be withdrawn on a regular basis. This is really good for fishing out fake EOIs.


Hello everyone, I just received the pre invite for NSW today. Hope to get the final invite soon. My DOE with 85 was 19th Feb 2018.


----------



## fwang

DOE: 27/02/18 - 75 Points
Age: 25 points
English: 20 points
Aus study: 20 points
Aus Work exp: 10 points


----------



## THEO92

Hello experts

I just received the invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
I have few questions regarding this matter?
I don't have any experience yet I received invitation, so is there any chance they will reject my application once submitted the application for NSW nomination??
and as I'm living in Melbourne atm do I need to move to NSW once I got the PR??

thank you


----------



## sharath121k

THEO92 said:


> Hello experts
> 
> I just received the invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
> I have few questions regarding this matter?
> I don't have any experience yet I received invitation, so is there any chance they will reject my application once submitted the application for NSW nomination??
> and as I'm living in Melbourne atm do I need to move to NSW once I got the PR??
> 
> thank you


Can we know your points breakdown please.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

sharath121k said:


> Can we know your points breakdown please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


And also your Date of effect 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO92

sharath121k said:


> Can we know your points breakdown please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sure mate

Bachelor in Accounting 15
Australian study requirement 5
age 30
Superior English 20
Professional year 5
NAATI 5

Total 80

189 DOE 14/02/2018
190 DOE 16/02/2018


----------



## sharath121k

THEO92 said:


> Sure mate
> 
> Bachelor in Accounting 15
> Australian study requirement 5
> age 30
> Superior English 20
> Professional year 5
> NAATI 5
> 
> Total 80
> 
> 189 DOE 14/02/2018
> 190 DOE 16/02/2018


I don't think exp matters mate as long as you get an invite. You should be fine. Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO92

sharath121k said:


> I don't think exp matters mate as long as you get an invite. You should be fine. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks heaps mate!

you reckon that I have to move NSW??


----------



## sharath121k

THEO92 said:


> Thanks heaps mate!
> 
> you reckon that I have to move NSW??


Yes that would the condition placed on you once you get your grant. Move and live in NSW for 2 yrs. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

Has anyone got an invitation from NSW with 75+5 points?


----------



## sharath121k

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone, I just received the pre invite for NSW today. Hope to get the final invite soon. My DOE with 85 was 19th Feb 2018.


Congrats mate. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

Moiz23 said:


> Has anyone got an invitation from NSW with 75+5 points?


What's your DOE am also with same points. Mine in 1 Feb 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadiq2012

Hi i m really confuse my DOE is 7 Feb with 80 points but no invitation 80 + 5


----------



## Goodluck1512

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i m really confuse my DOE is 7 Feb with 80 points but no invitation 80 + 5


Can you please post your points breakdown?


----------



## sharath121k

fwang said:


> DOE: 27/02/18 - 75 Points
> Age: 25 points
> English: 20 points
> Aus study: 20 points
> Aus Work exp: 10 points


Have you got invite from NSW yet?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Hi Experts, i have one question. Who did immigration called to confirm your work experience? Did they called HR? Or direct to the signatory person whom phone # is written on your empl cert?


----------



## govtec

Someone was spreading rumors about an announcement by DHA on March 1st but I guess that never came about. Hoping to hear some news directly from the government soon so we can all plan ahead.


----------



## SimplyJay1

sharath121k said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks heaps mate!
> 
> you reckon that I have to move NSW??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that would the condition placed on you once you get your grant. Move and live in NSW for 2 yrs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I dont think so. There is no ‘condition’. Sure you might have to move to NSW, but It is a commitment, not a ‘condition’.

Could anyone please confirm that if there is a ‘condition’ on their PR, who got 190 granted or know anyone who got it.


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> Hi Solvaish,
> 
> I applied on 1 Feb
> 
> Age 30
> PTE 10
> Study 20
> Exp 15
> 
> 75 +5 (state) - still waiting


Have you got anything? Anyone with NSW nomination approval recently?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

solvaish said:


> Have you got anything? Anyone with NSW nomination approval recently?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Not yet. What's your point breakdown.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> Not yet. What's your point breakdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Age 30

PTE 20

Qualification 15

Experience 10

75 + 5

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

solvaish said:


> Age 30
> 
> PTE 20
> 
> Qualification 15
> 
> Experience 10
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Doe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> Doe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


NSW nomination applied on 10 Feb.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## govtec

Here's a little bit of a bright news to cheer all you 189 knuckleheads. See attached. Did you guys read the posting from Iscah News and DHA?

What are your thoughts after reading these 2 articles? 
How will you be changing your strategy? Or sit tight until July?

Thanks


----------



## shawnfj

govtec said:


> Here's a little bit of a bright news to cheer all you 189 knuckleheads. See attached. Did you guys read the posting from Iscah News and DHA?
> 
> What are your thoughts after reading these 2 articles?
> How will you be changing your strategy? Or sit tight until July?
> 
> Thanks


That definitely brings some hope, but then again, it's at the discretion of Home Affairs as to how they want to play their cards in the next migration window. I personally took 190 invite to avoid this long unexpected wait time with 189.


----------



## govtec

shawnfj said:


> That definitely brings some hope, but then again, it's at the discretion of Home Affairs as to how they want to play their cards in the next migration window. I personally took 190 invite to avoid this long unexpected wait time with 189.


I would love to take 190 but that would be the easy way out. The reason why I want to wait out 189 is because I have in-laws in Melbourne that my wife and I can room with and learn about the culture & lifestyle without being alone. It is very costly to make the move to Oz and I'd like to minimize the risk and be with family at the same time.


----------



## Sukhpuni84

It’s nothing new mate,
CPA always recommended to increase ceiling for accountants but it’s on DHA whether they listen to them or not.
In 2016 cpa recommendation was to increase accountants ceiling to 10000 per annum and remove flag but Dibp did opposite decreased to 2500.
All accounting bodies make money from skill assessments if their occupation is not on list no one will go for skill assessment and less money they make.
So they always ask department to relax things for accountants whether it’s right or not.


----------



## sharath121k

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i m really confuse my DOE is 7 Feb with 80 points but no invitation 80 + 5


Hi mate, any updates yet? You seem to have high points. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Any hope guys???

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

Faraz365 said:


> Any hope guys???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


What's your point breakdown & Doe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

sharath121k said:


> What's your point breakdown & Doe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


75 21 oct

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

Faraz365 said:


> 75 21 oct
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Do you already have 20 point's for superior English?. Last week few people with 80 points and superior English were invited by nsw.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

sharath121k said:


> Do you already have 20 point's for superior English?. Last week few people with 80 points and superior English were invited by nsw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They are not inviting management accountants buddy. They are considering only accountant general

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

Nope(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any accountants invitation?


----------



## sharath121k

Hopeisalive said:


> Any accountants invitation?


Whats your point breakdown & DOE? did you apply under accountant general or management accountant?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

sharath121k said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any accountants invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your point breakdown & DOE? did you apply under accountant general or management accountant?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

General accountant , Doe 25th october


----------



## blackrider89

Faraz365 said:


> They are not inviting management accountants buddy. They are considering only accountant general
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Wrong. My client got pre-invite for 190 last week.


----------



## Faraz365

blackrider89 said:


> Wrong. My client got pre-invite for 190 last week.


Are you sure mate?
You provided me some hope for 190 atleast.may I know his Doe and points?
Inititally I submitted on 21 oct for 190
And again on 18jan creating different eoi only for 190.
I never heard anyone telling here for management accountant they recieved 190 invite.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Any chance with 75+5 with superior English and no experience. 



sharath121k said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 21 oct
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you already have 20 point's for superior English?. Last week few people with 80 points and superior English were invited by nsw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sharath121k

sumitsagar said:


> Any chance with 75+5 with superior English and no experience.


What was your DOE? there is hope mate. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

26 October 2017.
General Accountant. 

As far as I know only people with experience are being invited with 75+5. Without experience 80 is a minimum. Hope it comes down next FY. 



sharath121k said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance with 75+5 with superior English and no experience.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your DOE? there is hope mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## sharath121k

sumitsagar said:


> 26 October 2017.
> General Accountant.
> 
> As far as I know only people with experience are being invited with 75+5. Without experience 80 is a minimum. Hope it comes down next FY.


I already have experience. my current points 75+5 Doe 1 feb. Not received anything yet. I think candidates with 80 are still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> I already have experience. my current points 75+5 Doe 1 feb. Not received anything yet. I think candidates with 80 are still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Are you talking about NSW pre invite or NSW 190 approval?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

solvaish said:


> Are you talking about NSW pre invite or NSW 190 approval?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Nsw pre invite 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> Nsw pre invite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What's your point break up?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

solvaish said:


> What's your point break up?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Age 30
Study 20
Language 10
Exp 15



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Faraz365 said:


> Are you sure mate?
> You provided me some hope for 190 atleast.may I know his Doe and points?
> Inititally I submitted on 21 oct for 190
> And again on 18jan creating different eoi only for 190.
> I never heard anyone telling here for management accountant they recieved 190 invite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Faraz, I personally believe they are giving low priority to "management accountant", I had been in your shoes once, I was ahead of the queues with regard to points and DOE. I even had 7+ years of experience and I still didn't receive NSW nominations with the code of "management accountant", others with "General Accountant" code were receiving regularly with fewer years of experience and late DOE. If I were you, I would apply for second assessment immediately. if you are CPA assessed, you don't have to pay the whole bunch of money you paid at the first assessment, it is only 160 AUD I think, check CPA supplementary assessment form. Good luck Bro.


----------



## solvaish

sharath121k said:


> Age 30
> Study 20
> Language 10
> Exp 15
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I think they are preferring 75 + 5 with language 20 points and experience 5, 10 or 15.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

solvaish said:


> I think they are preferring 75 + 5 with language 20 points and experience 5, 10 or 15.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter if you have experience or not. Currently they are inviting at 80 points. I filed an EOI on 16/02/2018 with 75 points 5 for SS but nothing happened. Then as my employment assessment came positive I put in 80 points EOI on 19/02/2018 and got a pre-invite on 02/03/2018. So my new points were 80 + 5 for ss. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ykhawaja

randeep19492 said:


> It doesn't matter if you have experience or not. Currently they are inviting at 80 points. I filed an EOI on 16/02/2018 with 75 points 5 for SS but nothing happened. Then as my employment assessment came positive I put in 80 points EOI on 19/02/2018 and got a pre-invite on 02/03/2018. So my new points were 80 + 5 for ss.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I agree. only hope is 75 +5 from states like NT, TAS, SA. but they have their own requirements.


----------



## randeep19492

sumitsagar said:


> You guys have no idea how many people are out there with Py+Naati and Pte 8 each with 80 points.


Hi Sumit, there are not many 80 pointers. If you recall June round 2017 had sent invites to just 9 accountants with 80 points and it was all covered till that month. Similarly at the end of Dec 2017, 36 accountants got invite for 80 points which also covered till the month of December itself. So it is not possible to have more than 70-80 accountants with 80 points. Scoring 80 points takes time and a lot of patience. People with NAATI and PY still need months and months to secure points. Honestly, DIBP just needs to invite 2 full rounds to bring down the points back to 75 or 70.


----------



## THEO92

Any Auditors got invited last night??


----------



## deepalivg

Guys,
Any idea why accountants are NOT getting invites in any recent rounds? I am getting worried about our fate
Will we ever get invite at 70? Why have they stopped inviting accountants?


----------



## mirand

deepalivg said:


> Guys,
> Any idea why accountants are NOT getting invites in any recent rounds? I am getting worried about our fate
> Will we ever get invite at 70? Why have they stopped inviting accountants?




there’s no hope for 70 at all, even if the department start inviting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Mir0 said:


> Faraz, I personally believe they are giving low priority to "management accountant", I had been in your shoes once, I was ahead of the queues with regard to points and DOE. I even had 7+ years of experience and I still didn't receive NSW nominations with the code of "management accountant", others with "General Accountant" code were receiving regularly with fewer years of experience and late DOE. If I were you, I would apply for second assessment immediately. if you are CPA assessed, you don't have to pay the whole bunch of money you paid at the first assessment, it is only 160 AUD I think, check CPA supplementary assessment form. Good luck Bro.


Hi Mir,

Completely agreed.
ICAA just now sent an email that I can opt for additional assessment for accountant general for $170. They dnt need any additional documents. My question is For management account I gave employment letters as well for assessment.will it be also assessed?

As it is for management accountant, is there any scope that I may get positive assessment for accountant general too??

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Faraz365 said:


> Hi Mir,
> 
> Completely agreed.
> ICAA just now sent an email that I can opt for additional assessment for accountant general for $170. They dnt need any additional documents. My question is For management account I gave employment letters as well for assessment.will it be also assessed?
> 
> As it is for management accountant, is there any scope that I may get positive assessment for accountant general too??
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk




No extra docs are requires, same docs. All ur experience as Management Accountant will be recognized as G.Accountant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Mir0 said:


> No extra docs are requires, same docs. All ur experience as Management Accountant will be recognized as G.Accountant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Mir,

You are a star.

Last question. Is it worth to opt for assessment again for current scenerio. Is there any news that management accountant may get removed from sol?
Or Can I go ahead and do?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0

Faraz365 said:


> Thanks Mir,
> 
> You are a star.
> 
> Last question. Is it worth to opt for assessment again for current scenerio. Is there any news that management accountant may get removed from sol?
> Or Can I go ahead and do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


No one can tell. Better for you to secure a 190 ITA rather than waiting for the may never come 189.
The situation is measurable and it may get worst for accountants, act quickly. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMagan

one quick ques... for additional 5 points from Spouse assessment, does spouse also have to go through same type of ILETS exam which the main applicant took... my husband took Academic one and i appeared for general ... can he claim 5 points for me


----------



## FAIS

deepalivg said:


> Guys,
> Any idea why accountants are NOT getting invites in any recent rounds? I am getting worried about our fate
> Will we ever get invite at 70? Why have they stopped inviting accountants?


Hi all,

I am sure by the end of June 2019, most of the Accountants currently with 65 or above (without state points) will get invites, either under a permanent subclass (189 or 190 or equivalent) or temporary 489 (or equivalent) subclass.

I am telling you this because there is a new system coming, and accountants, being invited in very less numbers in the past two years, will get huge quota.. I am expecting a quota of over 5000 invites just for permanent subclass.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

can anyone help me in finding good agent for immigration to australia. i am having 70 points on my own and staying in mumbai


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> can anyone help me in finding good agent for immigration to australia. i am having 70 points on my own and staying in mumbai


Why do you want to spend so much money on an agent when everything is available on the internet? I am sure agents cost more than 5000 AUD in India.. right?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

OK , i need to know few things actually, whats this family sponsporship visa.
does my husband has to take PTE even if dont add his points and what is the minimum marks he should get


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

from which assessment authority you will prefer for getting an assessment done. i am a CA


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> OK , i need to know few things actually, whats this family sponsporship visa.
> does my husband has to take PTE even if dont add his points and what is the minimum marks he should get


1 - Family sponsorship visa is a 489 visa. It requires sponsorship from eligible close relative and lets you live in a designated area of Australia. Your relative who will sponsor you should also be living in the designated area and his state must have your occupation in its list. Getting this kind of visa is very hard, specially for accountants, as invitations under this category are only sent when there are no applicants available in the queue of SC 189, and all of us know that there is a huge queue of accountants waiting for their turn under visa SC 189.

2 - Your husband, if he is also applying with you, has to show functional English (if you don't want to add his points). There are many ways you can show that his English skills meet the requirements. For example, he can achieve an "overall" score of 4.5 in IELTS (or equivalent in PTE). You can also provide a primary/ secondary school certificate that shows that the language of teaching in that school was English. They don't normally accept medium of teaching certificates from high schools or universities. Only primary/ secondary school certificates work. In my opinion, getting a score of 4.5 in IELTS is really easy.


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> from which assessment authority you will prefer for getting an assessment done. i am a CA


The best one for me is ICAANZ. It allows you to have multiple assessments simultaneously. For example, if you want to get assessed as External Auditor later, your earlier assessment for Accountant (General) will not be cancelled. Also, they charge very less fee towards additional assessment. 

CPA Australia doesn't provide you this opportunity. So you have to cancel your first assessment in order to get the second one.

I have also heard that ICAANZ has some kind of mutual recognition agreement with ICAI, and getting an assessment done from ICAANZ will surely help you later when you land in Australia.


----------



## FAIS

AMagan said:


> one quick ques... for additional 5 points from Spouse assessment, does spouse also have to go through same type of ILETS exam which the main applicant took... my husband took Academic one and i appeared for general ... can he claim 5 points for me


You must get your assessment done from the relevant authority, which put some additional requirements. If you are an accountant, or an external auditor, your assessing authority (ICAANZ, or CPAA, or IPA Australia) will require at least 7.0 in each component in IELTS (Academic). If you are being assessed as internal auditor, then the assessing authority (VETASSESS) will not require you for an English score. However, DIBP accepts both forms of the test (academic and general). So if you are applying with internal auditor occupation, you can attempt any form of the test. But if you are applying as accountant or external auditor, your assessing authority (not DIBP) requires Academic IELTS for assessment, which also covers the minimum 6 bands requirement of DIBP.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

thanks thats very helpful, can you also confirm if work experience counts for the period before clearing CA - articleship period


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> thanks thats very helpful, can you also confirm if work experience counts for the period before clearing CA - articleship period


This is complicated. Do you have any other qualification (other than CA membership)?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

FAIS said:


> This is complicated. Do you have any other qualification (other than CA membership)?


yes i am a Bcom graduate (correspondence) and i have recently cleared FRM and CFA level 1


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> yes i am a Bcom graduate (correspondence) and i have recently cleared FRM and CFA level 1


Some further questions:

1 - Your Bcom is with Honors?
2 - From a reputed institution?
3 - Number of years it takes normally to complete the degree?
4 - It was completed before, or after your CA membership?


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

FAIS said:


> Some further questions:
> 
> 1 - Your Bcom is with Honors?
> 2 - From a reputed institution?
> 3 - Number of years it takes normally to complete the degree?
> 4 - It was completed before, or after your CA membership?


No the course is bcom(pass) from correspondence, delhi university, 3 years, completed before CA


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> No the course is bcom(pass) from correspondence, delhi university, 3 years, completed before CA


Generally, a three years degree is considered equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree. If your university is recognized, your degree completion date may be taken as the first date to calculate any subsequent related experience. However, you must get a letter from your firm that doesn't show your post degree articles experience as supervised training. 

Usually, state universities are well recognized. Private university degrees are assessed on a case by case basis.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

FAIS said:


> Generally, a three years degree is considered equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree. If your university is recognized, your degree completion date may be taken as the first date to calculate any subsequent related experience. However, you must get a letter from your firm that doesn't show your post degree articles experience as supervised training.
> 
> Usually, state universities are well recognized. Private university degrees are assessed on a case by case basis.


great , do you have any format for work experience letter as well.


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> great , do you have any format for work experience letter as well.


Yes, I have a general format. You can write your job descriptions which suit the occupation code you are planning to get your skills assessed.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

FAIS said:


> Yes, I have a general format. You can write your job descriptions which suit the occupation code you are planning to get your skills assessed.


thanks can you share the format. As of now i have 65 points (might get 5 point extra for work ex) - do you think this is sufficient


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> thanks can you share the format. As of now i have 65 points (might get 5 point extra for work ex) - do you think this is sufficient


Sure I can. I will do it in the next few hours.

Regarding whether your points are sufficient or not? They are sufficient if you apply for NT state sponsorship and prove the state that you are employable there. For 189, or 489 (family sponsorship) I am afraid they are not sufficient under current stupid system.


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

FAIS said:


> Sure I can. I will do it in the next few hours.


thanks


----------



## FAIS

sunitaaggarwal said:


> thanks


Here you go:


To whom it may concern:

We confirm that Mr/ Ms <Name> with <Nationality> passport number <number> has been currently employed by the firm since <Date>.

During the course of employment, he/ she has worked on the following positions as full time staff, and is required to work at least 40 hours per week:


Position: Audit Assistant 
Period: From <Date> to <Date>


Position: Audit Senior 
Period: From <Date> to <Date>


Position: Supervising Senior 
Period: From <Date> to <Date>


Position: Assistant Manager
Period: From <Date> to <Date>


Position: Manager (current position)	
Period: From <Date> to date


Responsibilities as Audit Assistant:

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-


Responsibilities as Audit Senior:

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-


Responsibilities as Supervising Senior:

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-


Responsibilities as Assistant Manager:

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-


Responsibilities as Manager:

1-
2-
3-
4-
5-


His/ her current salary is Rs. <Your Current Salary> per month.

Yours truly

<Signature>

<Name of your partner/ or HR Manager>


----------



## NGN2017

sunitaaggarwal said:


> No the course is bcom(pass) from correspondence, delhi university, 3 years, completed before CA


I can share some insights.
I did bcom via correspondence and had completed it before CA exams. Mine wasn't bcom with honors.
Bcom completed date: 2005
Articleship start date: 2004
CA completion date: 2007

On my education assessment, CPA Aus indicated that my Bcom is equivalent to an Australian degree. 
On my experience assessment, CPA Aus indicated that my work (articleship) after completing Bcom exams is a relevant experience.

You don't have to complete CA to determine experience years. Articleship is eligible for experience if you got an equivalent education prior or during articleship days.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

sunitaaggarwal said:


> OK , i need to know few things actually, whats this family sponsporship visa.
> does my husband has to take PTE even if dont add his points and what is the minimum marks he should get


18+ dependents will have to do PTE or equivalent exam unless it can be proved that education undertaken was English medium. The latter is normally achieved via letter from uni or transcripts or certificates which indicates medium as English.
If you opt PTE route, an overall score of 30 is required. This won't be tough.
Note, he should take PTE after you have been invited to apply (payment of visa fees).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

FAIS said:


> The best one for me is ICAANZ. It allows you to have multiple assessments simultaneously. For example, if you want to get assessed as External Auditor later, your earlier assessment for Accountant (General) will not be cancelled. Also, they charge very less fee towards additional assessment.
> 
> CPA Australia doesn't provide you this opportunity. So you have to cancel your first assessment in order to get the second one.
> 
> I have also heard that ICAANZ has some kind of mutual recognition agreement with ICAI, and getting an assessment done from ICAANZ will surely help you later when you land in Australia.


Just to add ICAI has MoU with CPA Australia as well. All you need is ICAI good conduct certificate and PTE score to start the process. 
In my experience, CPA has a quick turnaround as they completed education and experience assessment for me in 15 calendar days.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Sam_2810 said:


> I got my ITA (Pre-invite) on 2nd February with 75 + 5, but with 10 points for overseas experience and 20 points for superior English.
> 
> There were few pre invites sent by NSW yesterday too. Anybody invited?
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you got your NSW 190 approval?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

NGN2017 said:


> Just to add ICAI has MoU with CPA Australia as well. All you need is ICAI good conduct certificate and PTE score to start the process.
> In my experience, CPA has a quick turnaround as they completed education and experience assessment for me in 15 calendar days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


ok but i was recommened to go for ICAA for assessment, whats the difference even icaa has some understanding with CA.


----------



## NGN2017

sunitaaggarwal said:


> ok but i was recommened to go for ICAA for assessment, whats the difference even icaa has some understanding with CA.


I don't think there is any difference. Cost is almost the same. I believe when I did my research on this, I found CPA would complete the process in shorter periods. I got my results in 15 days.

Once assessment is complete, CPA offered membership at discounted price. I believe ICAA will do this as well.

Also found the CPA helpline based in Melbourne is friendly too. 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## NGN2017

sunitaaggarwal said:


> ok but i was recommened to go for ICAA for assessment, whats the difference even icaa has some understanding with CA.


Lastly the current trends on accountant invites aren't good. So before you start paying out its worth a self assessment on your points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

NGN2017 said:


> I don't think there is any difference. Cost is almost the same. I believe when I did my research on this, I found CPA would complete the process in shorter periods. I got my results in 15 days.
> 
> Once assessment is complete, CPA offered membership at discounted price. I believe ICAA will do this as well.
> 
> Also found the CPA helpline based in Melbourne is friendly too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks, can i have your number or email id through which i can connect. i had few other queries as well. many thanks in advance


----------



## Sam_2810

solvaish said:


> Have you got your NSW 190 approval?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Not yet buddy... How about you??

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101

Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


----------



## FAIS

NGN2017 said:


> Just to add ICAI has MoU with CPA Australia as well. All you need is ICAI good conduct certificate and PTE score to start the process.
> In my experience, CPA has a quick turnaround as they completed education and experience assessment for me in 15 calendar days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


The only drawback is that you can't have multiple assessments from CPAA.


----------



## solvaish

Sam_2810 said:


> Not yet buddy... How about you??
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Awaiting as well. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

FAIS said:


> sunitaaggarwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> To whom it may concern:
> 
> We confirm that Mr/ Ms <Name> with <Nationality> passport number <number> has been currently employed by the firm since <Date>.
> 
> During the course of employment, he/ she has worked on the following positions as full time staff, and is required to work at least 40 hours per week:
> 
> 
> Position: Audit Assistant
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Audit Senior
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Supervising Senior
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Assistant Manager
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Manager (current position)
> Period: From <Date> to date
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Audit Assistant:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Audit Senior:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Supervising Senior:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Assistant Manager:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Manager:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> His/ her current salary is Rs. <Your Current Salary> per month.
> 
> Yours truly
> 
> <Signature>
> 
> <Name of your partner/ or HR Manager>
Click to expand...

Hi bro , just to confirm that does any of these bodies Cpaa/icaa make call to the employer for experience verification? What questions do they ask? I have to ensure that my boss/he knows everything in advance what to expect. thnx alot


----------



## deepalivg

Hi,
Just wanted to know how do I apply for NSW state sponsorship under 190?
Also has anyone recently got invite from NSW state for accountant?


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> To whom it may concern:
> 
> We confirm that Mr/ Ms <Name> with <Nationality> passport number <number> has been currently employed by the firm since <Date>.
> 
> During the course of employment, he/ she has worked on the following positions as full time staff, and is required to work at least 40 hours per week:
> 
> 
> Position: Audit Assistant
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Audit Senior
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Supervising Senior
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Assistant Manager
> Period: From <Date> to <Date>
> 
> 
> Position: Manager (current position)
> Period: From <Date> to date
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Audit Assistant:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Audit Senior:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Supervising Senior:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Assistant Manager:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> Responsibilities as Manager:
> 
> 1-
> 2-
> 3-
> 4-
> 5-
> 
> 
> His/ her current salary is Rs. <Your Current Salary> per month.
> 
> Yours truly
> 
> <Signature>
> 
> <Name of your partner/ or HR Manager>


FAIS Good to see you after a long time in fact i was thinking the other day if you are oberserving the entire drama in that case what would you suggets regarding accountants future in Australia.


----------



## jassu2

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi bro , just to confirm that does any of these bodies Cpaa/icaa make call to the employer for experience verification? What questions do they ask? I have to ensure that my boss/he knows everything in advance what to expect. thnx alot


CPA doesnt call.. atleast not in my case.. thy ll just look at ur experience letters and check it against their list of expected activities for the particular job and process your evaluation..


----------



## FAIS

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi bro , just to confirm that does any of these bodies Cpaa/icaa make call to the employer for experience verification? What questions do they ask? I have to ensure that my boss/he knows everything in advance what to expect. thnx alot


They don't call employer for an interview. I have never heard that any assessing authority calling to understand what was the employee doing.. They just send the letter employee has provided to them and ask the employer if this letter is genuine.. 

However, if someone has provided statutory declaration, then they call and just read out the responsibilities he has mentioned, and in case he confirms, they don't cross examine the employer.

This is what I have observed so far.. If anyone has other experience, then he can share that here for the benefit of all of us.. 

Your employer should just instruct the assessor (if he calls) to email him the queries.. your employer has every right to ask this from the assessor.


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> FAIS Good to see you after a long time in fact i was thinking the other day if you are oberserving the entire drama in that case what would you suggets regarding accountants future in Australia.


hey.. how are you?

I was also looking for the old members to check their status.. 

I have heard that they are bringing a new system and are planning to get rid of the duplicate EOIs and increase the quota of accountants.

I believe that by mid of 2019, most of the 65 pointers will have been invited. What's your score now? Have you increased?


----------



## FAIS

addy101 said:


> Fellow Expats... suppose if someone's points increases / changes in EOI automatically with time (gain more experience), does the DOE remains same or it also changes?


DOE changes with any update that changes the point score.


----------



## Rab nawaz

FAIS said:


> hey.. how are you?
> 
> I was also looking for the old members to check their status..
> 
> I have heard that they are bringing a new system and are planning to get rid of the duplicate EOIs and increase the quota of accountants.
> 
> I believe that by mid of 2019, most of the 65 pointers will have been invited. What's your score now? Have you increased?


Am good bro since the cut offs went insane i stopped investing any money in this system and keep waiting untlll and unless they will fix the system or i will leave for pakistan to start a whole new career. Today, even non pro rata occupations has been destroyed even they have very less chances to collect more points compare to accountants. Thousands of EMails sent to DOHA, mps, immigration minister and relavant authorties but all of the candidates got the same computer generated messages with absolutely no logic so most of us are working on PLAN B. In fact, 75s backlog is crossing 5 months and like they said there will be no more invititions till june it is obvious even if they will open 189 again there will thousands of 75s waiting in the line and there is absolutely no point to jump from 70 to 75 for absolutely nothing. As you have mentioned if they will open 489 on a large scale including all remote areas of all states and 190/189 in a complete fair way, in that case it may possible to clear these monster backlog which is increasing with the size of titanic and 99.99% onshore graduates are moving back to study visas with absolutely homeless conditions or leaving the countey to save their time and energy.


----------



## mirand

if u only got 75 points. U can only expect an invitation after July 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

jassu2 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro , just to confirm that does any of these bodies Cpaa/icaa make call to the employer for experience verification? What questions do they ask? I have to ensure that my boss/he knows everything in advance what to expect. thnx alot
> 
> 
> 
> CPA doesnt call.. atleast not in my case.. thy ll just look at ur experience letters and check it against their list of expected activities for the particular job and process your evaluation..
Click to expand...

Thanks heaps for the information bro.


----------



## Hopeisalive

FAIS said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro , just to confirm that does any of these bodies Cpaa/icaa make call to the employer for experience verification? What questions do they ask? I have to ensure that my boss/he knows everything in advance what to expect. thnx alot
> 
> 
> 
> They don't call employer for an interview. I have never heard that any assessing authority calling to understand what was the employee doing.. They just send the letter employee has provided to them and ask the employer if this letter is genuine..
> 
> However, if someone has provided statutory declaration, then they call and just read out the responsibilities he has mentioned, and in case he confirms, they don't cross examine the employer.
> 
> This is what I have observed so far.. If anyone has other experience, then he can share that here for the benefit of all of us..
> 
> Your employer should just instruct the assessor (if he calls) to email him the queries.. your employer has every right to ask this from the assessor.
Click to expand...


Appreciate the info thanks bro


----------



## jkfooty1

HI FAIS bro,

Do you have any source to back what you said earlier


----------



## Piyali

Hi FAIS 
Hope you are doing well and what you have said may come true.

I have a question regarding job experience. What documents we need from employer for a positive outcome. Do we need payslips, employment contract or any other mandatory documents. I’m working from last 6 months full time with respectable salary but don’t have employment contract or payslips.

Please guide me and share links if any
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

jkfooty1 said:


> HI FAIS bro,
> 
> Do you have any source to back what you said earlier


There are multiple indicators. You may find Iscah information sheet as a useful read on this subject. One of my sources in Australia said that they may open the new system in April/ May 2018. But I am not believing on that source. In my opinion, and considering how DIBP operates, it may take up to six months.. 

There is a whole education industry that is depending on the immigration numbers. They can't just keep the numbers low.. it is unbelievable that they are inviting 600 people every month without any reason.. There is a reason of course, and that is, they want to invite few high pointers through current system. 

Since the education industry is being affected, I believe there will be some benefit for onshore applicants to keep Australian education lucrative for offshore students. 

Just read this.. it lists other factors as well that is increasing some hope.. 

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Accountants-and-their-future.pdf


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> Am good bro since the cut offs went insane i stopped investing any money in this system and keep waiting untlll and unless they will fix the system or i will leave for pakistan to start a whole new career. Today, even non pro rata occupations has been destroyed even they have very less chances to collect more points compare to accountants. Thousands of EMails sent to DOHA, mps, immigration minister and relavant authorties but all of the candidates got the same computer generated messages with absolutely no logic so most of us are working on PLAN B. In fact, 75s backlog is crossing 5 months and like they said there will be no more invititions till june it is obvious even if they will open 189 again there will thousands of 75s waiting in the line and there is absolutely no point to jump from 70 to 75 for absolutely nothing. As you have mentioned if they will open 489 on a large scale including all remote areas of all states and 190/189 in a complete fair way, in that case it may possible to clear these monster backlog which is increasing with the size of titanic and 99.99% onshore graduates are moving back to study visas with absolutely homeless conditions or leaving the countey to save their time and energy.


Seriously guys, I was so sad to read the stories that at one point, I thought of opening an accounting firm in Northern territory to employ you all and give you a chance to generate your own business and share the proceeds.. Unfortunately due to some personal reasons, I couldn't do it and due to those same personal reasons, I had been absent from this forum for a long time... 

At one point, I asked you guys as well to open an accounting firm under a franchise.. There are many like minded people you can find on this forum who can support you.. In the mornings, you can do accounting work, and in the afternoons, you can do other work to get things going.. 

Remember, first step always seems difficult, but the humans reached here because of someones first steps in every field.. The amount of money you guys have invested so far, could have been utilized in a different and more profitable manner.. 

Anyway, gone is gone.. I am hoping that July 2018 will bring some good news for you guys.. if not, then you have every right to go back and tell others about your worst experience in Australia so that they aren't stuck in the same situation in future.. I don't want Australia rips off other people's money just that easily how it has done so far...


----------



## FAIS

Piyali said:


> Hi FAIS
> Hope you are doing well and what you have said may come true.
> 
> I have a question regarding job experience. What documents we need from employer for a positive outcome. Do we need payslips, employment contract or any other mandatory documents. I’m working from last 6 months full time with respectable salary but don’t have employment contract or payslips.
> 
> Please guide me and share links if any
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is not rule of thumb, however, if you could provide one employer's document (other than statement of service) and two third party documents, they should be enough. 

So, a letter from employer + statement of service (including your job duties), or signed job description AND bank statement (showing your salary transfers) and tax certificate should be enough..


----------



## Piyali

Thanks bud! 
For information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

Has anyone received any invite from NSW under accountant general recently. On 28th Feb many of them got it. Havnt heard anything after that. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ki2

FAIS said:


> They don't call employer for an interview. I have never heard that any assessing authority calling to understand what was the employee doing.. They just send the letter employee has provided to them and ask the employer if this letter is genuine..
> 
> However, if someone has provided statutory declaration, then they call and just read out the responsibilities he has mentioned, and in case he confirms, they don't cross examine the employer.
> 
> This is what I have observed so far.. If anyone has other experience, then he can share that here for the benefit of all of us..
> 
> Your employer should just instruct the assessor (if he calls) to email him the queries.. your employer has every right to ask this from the assessor.


Hello, Fais! Frankly, I have heard from several accountants that noone called their employers, so I believe that may be only the final body (DHA) could check the genuine of their refs after the invitation. What do you think?


----------



## Kamikazi

Hey Guys,

How many hours per week should the employment be, to be concidered acceptable for claiming points?

Thanks


----------



## 2ki2

Kamikazi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> How many hours per week should the employment be, to be concidered acceptable for claiming points?
> 
> Thanks


CPA Australia will only recognise employment that: was paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week.


----------



## Kamikazi

2ki2 said:


> CPA Australia will only recognise employment that: was paid and continuous for a minimum of 20 hours per week.


What about DIBP, they also use the same measure?

Thanks


----------



## FAIS

2ki2 said:


> Hello, Fais! Frankly, I have heard from several accountants that noone called their employers, so I believe that may be only the final body (DHA) could check the genuine of their refs after the invitation. What do you think?


Yes you are right. 

Vetassess called the employee only (one of my contacts). But I have heard from many people about DHA sending emails to (not calling) employer for verification.

It is because they have to keep evidence of verification which is difficult to maintain in case of calling someone..


----------



## Piyali

Hi experts 

Is MSc degree assessable for partner points.
For which occupation and where I can get information about it.
Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

Hi Seniors,

I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -

DOE - Feb 9th 2018
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Age - 25
Total - 75
Total with SS - 75+5

Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.


----------



## piyush_n

Hi,

Is there any validity of the assessment outcome from CPA?

Regards,
Piyush


----------



## sharath121k

Sadiq2012 said:


> Hi i m really confuse my DOE is 7 Feb with 80 points but no invitation 80 + 5


Hi Sadiq, have you heard anything from NSW yet?


----------



## jas39gripen

winter_soldier said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -
> 
> DOE - Feb 9th 2018
> PTE - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> Age - 25
> Total - 75
> Total with SS - 75+5
> 
> Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.


You have pretty high chance mate, be patient.


----------



## sharath121k

Umer3131 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?


Hi mate, just checking if you got invite from NSW? You seem to have high points.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

Thank you for responding! I will let others know if and when I get an invite. Good luck to everyone.




jas39gripen said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -
> 
> DOE - Feb 9th 2018
> PTE - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> Age - 25
> Total - 75
> Total with SS - 75+5
> 
> Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You have pretty high chance mate, be patient.
Click to expand...


----------



## Umer3131

sharath121k said:


> Umer3131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points!
> My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
> Total 80
> 
> 
> I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
> And for audit 15/1
> 
> Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, just checking if you got invite from NSW? You seem to have high points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not yet! Waiting! I believe I shouldnt expect anything before july 2018


----------



## Faraz365

Hi All,

If we change occupation in the eoi, do my doe change?
P.s..There is no change in points.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## FAIS

Faraz365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If we change occupation in the eoi, do my doe change?
> P.s..There is no change in points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Change in occupation is definitely a change in DOE..


----------



## Kamikazi

winter_soldier said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -
> 
> DOE - Feb 9th 2018
> PTE - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> Age - 25
> Total - 75
> Total with SS - 75+5
> 
> Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.


You have a perfect profile for NSW,
I am sure you will receive the pre invite soon.


----------



## piyush_n

Can someone reply on this.



piyush_n said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any validity of the assessment outcome from CPA?
> 
> Regards,
> Piyush


----------



## winter_soldier

Thank you for your response,
mate. Fingers crossed!



Kamikazi said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -
> 
> DOE - Feb 9th 2018
> PTE - 20
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> Age - 25
> Total - 75
> Total with SS - 75+5
> 
> Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a perfect profile for NSW,
> I am sure you will receive the pre invite soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Awenger

I think Immigration has deliberately kept the numbers low so as to increase the required points to obtain inivitation. They are trying to force everyone to take the new NAATI CCL test as it is good income for NAATI. Most of NAATI's revenue is generated via testing. The CCL test which lasts less than an hour costs $800. I think this is one of the most expensive exam in the world. Can you imagine the insane amount of profits NAATI will make?

They also want to force everyone to do PY as it not only costs money and time but you also have to spend money on accomodation, food etc. Forcing people to do PY and retake CCL multiple times will generate more income for the government as compared to asking people to retake IELTS. Ielts test costs $330 but CCL test costs $800 and PY costs at least $4500. I already have the feeling that NAATI will takeover IELTS's role in milking money from students. I also think that Immigration purposely prolong the waiting time so that your superior English exam results will expire and you will have to sit for the PTE/Ielts test multiple times again. This will generate more $$$ for them again. Sounds evil but who cares when there is money to be made.

However, their plan may backfire if the points remain too high as people will start to think that there is no reason for them to do PY or study in Australia since there is almost zero chance of being invited. The PY and education industry will definitely be affected.

This whole point system scheme is just to milk money from cashcow migrants.


----------



## Rab nawaz

Awenger said:


> I think Immigration has deliberately kept the numbers low so as to increase the required points to obtain inivitation. They are trying to force everyone to take the new NAATI CCL test as it is good income for NAATI. Most of NAATI's revenue is generated via testing. The CCL test which lasts less than an hour costs $800. I think this is one of the most expensive exam in the world. Can you imagine the insane amount of profits NAATI will make?
> 
> They also want to force everyone to do PY as it not only costs money and time but you also have to spend money on accomodation, food etc. Forcing people to do PY and retake CCL multiple times will generate more income for the government as compared to asking people to retake IELTS. Ielts test costs $330 but CCL test costs $800 and PY costs at least $4500. I already have the feeling that NAATI will takeover IELTS's role in milking money from students. I also think that Immigration purposely prolong the waiting time so that your superior English exam results will expire and you will have to sit for the PTE/Ielts test multiple times again. This will generate more $$$ for them again. Sounds evil but who cares when there is money to be made.
> 
> However, their plan may backfire if the points remain too high as people will start to think that there is no reason for them to do PY or study in Australia since there is almost zero chance of being invited. The PY and education industry will definitely be affected.
> 
> This whole point system scheme is just to milk money from cashcow migrants.


Very well explained and thats why any rational student isnt spending $0.01 to chase this evil system in fact this whole system is designed for homeaffairs, students bodies, migration agents and assessment bodies and candidates are no more than homeless people struggling for their career.


----------



## FAIS

Rab nawaz said:


> Very well explained and thats why any rational student isnt spending $0.01 to chase this evil system in fact this whole system is designed for homeaffairs, students bodies, migration agents and assessment bodies and candidates are no more than homeless people struggling for their career.


Hey Rab Nawaz, this new NAATI system requires an onsite training I have heard as a pre-requisite.. do you have any information about it?


----------



## sumitsagar

Nothing like that.lookup naati CCL test.


FAIS said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very well explained and thats why any rational student isnt spending $0.01 to chase this evil system in fact this whole system is designed for homeaffairs, students bodies, migration agents and assessment bodies and candidates are no more than homeless people struggling for their career.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rab Nawaz, this new NAATI system requires an onsite training I have heard as a pre-requisite.. do you have any information about it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Awenger

Rab nawaz said:


> Very well explained and thats why any rational student isnt spending $0.01 to chase this evil system in fact this whole system is designed for homeaffairs, students bodies, migration agents and assessment bodies and candidates are no more than homeless people struggling for their career.


Migration agents are pretty useless. My agent just kept telling me to do PY plus NAATI. What is the point of telling me these stuff when I am already aware of that? My agent has also stopped updating me about what is going on with the invitation rounds. I suspect there is something fishy going on. Maybe the agents are lobbying to increase the points.

Sydney and Melbourne CBDs are now overwhelmed with dodgy schools and agents offering NAATI, PTE, ielts and PY courses. It is like an industry to ripoff and exploit international students.


----------



## Sd1982

What is even the point of NAATI? I see people doing punjabi to english etc....such a joke and waste of resources.


----------



## Awenger

Sd1982 said:


> What is even the point of NAATI? I see people doing punjabi to english etc....such a joke and waste of resources.


More money for NAATI. NAATI depends on testakers to make a profit. 

NAATI is a monopoly. That is why the exam fees are so expensive and you need 70% to pass.

NAATI is much harder than listening in pte&ielts.


----------



## mirand

75+ 5 ,no experience, DOe Dec. can I get 190 invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

mirand said:


> 75+ 5 ,no experience, DOe Dec. can I get 190 invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share your points breakdown.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

Not before July.


mirand said:


> 75+ 5 ,no experience, DOe Dec. can I get 190 invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

sumitsagar said:


> Not before July.


Hi Sumit, can we know the sourse of this info. I think NSW was inviting, even on 3 Mar some people on this forum posed that they received invites.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

NSW is only inviting people with experience.


----------



## ilovekoala

*work experience*

Hi my friends,

I am new to this forum and I have a quick question regarding working experience claim,

I am a recent graduate from one of G8 universities in Sydney and have just completed my 1 year experience at KPMG Sydney office as a graduate accountant and got promoted to a senior accountant this year. 

I already have a positive work experience assessment from CPA as a general accountant. I am wondering if I could successfully claim work experience as an internal auditor as I assume that internal auditor shares similar tasks with a general accountant. (I am working in Financial reporting service line in Big 4 at the moment not in Audit)


----------



## ilovekoala

*number of EOIs*

Hi friends,

I also have another question.
My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.

me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80. 

Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


----------



## sumitsagar

Can I grab your agents details so I can avail his services.


ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


----------



## fwang

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.



This is the most ridiculous nonsense I've heard ever... If this is even true that you have that much of EOIs, then someone need to report the immigration about this.


----------



## Awenger

fwang said:


> This is the most ridiculous nonsense I've heard ever... If this is even true that you have that much of EOIs, then someone need to report the immigration about this.


Submission of multiple EOIs is one of the reason why the required points for invitation is so high. A person should only be allowed to submit 1 EOI for each occupation.

These migration agents should be charged for breaking the law.


----------



## shawnfj

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


That is absolute bollocks and your migration agent is incompetent and should be reported to MARA for the false information.


----------



## azerty

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Hi, can I check who your agent is?


----------



## winter_soldier

This guy is from North Korea! Probably fake and working on some ridiculous propaganda like his other country men. First things first - north koreans are not allowed to travel outside NK. So shut the **** up and do something productive!


ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


----------



## Sd1982

winter_soldier said:


> This guy is from North Korea! Probably fake and working on some ridiculous propaganda like his other country men. First things first - north koreans are not allowed to travel outside NK. So shut the **** up and do something productive!


The guy is clearly spam however there is no need to insult North Koreans. 

Our country India is riddled with spammers and corruption as well :thumb:


----------



## azerty

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Hi Ilovekoala,

Multiple EOIs will absolutely NOT help you. Your EOI is ranked according to your points and date of effect of your EOI.

Can you please let us know who your agent is, at least in PM if you don't mind? It's not you we have a problem with, it's the agent and it's important to us.


----------



## winter_soldier

You can choose to respect North Korea and commend this guy for his efforts. I am not you and I am not gonna offer him a garland, mate. Spammers are everywhere; I know that but NK is something different. Anyways, nothing else needs to be said or done.




Sd1982 said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is from North Korea! Probably fake and working on some ridiculous propaganda like his other country men. First things first - north koreans are not allowed to travel outside NK. So shut the **** up and do something productive!
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is clearly spam however there is no need to insult North Koreans.
> 
> Our country India is riddled with spammers and corruption as well
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonbons

Any accountants with 80 points waiting for tomorrow's NSW rounds?


----------



## ykhawaja

Awenger said:


> I think Immigration has deliberately kept the numbers low so as to increase the required points to obtain inivitation. They are trying to force everyone to take the new NAATI CCL test as it is good income for NAATI. Most of NAATI's revenue is generated via testing. The CCL test which lasts less than an hour costs $800. I think this is one of the most expensive exam in the world. Can you imagine the insane amount of profits NAATI will make?
> 
> They also want to force everyone to do PY as it not only costs money and time but you also have to spend money on accomodation, food etc. Forcing people to do PY and retake CCL multiple times will generate more income for the government as compared to asking people to retake IELTS. Ielts test costs $330 but CCL test costs $800 and PY costs at least $4500. I already have the feeling that NAATI will takeover IELTS's role in milking money from students. I also think that Immigration purposely prolong the waiting time so that your superior English exam results will expire and you will have to sit for the PTE/Ielts test multiple times again. This will generate more $$$ for them again. Sounds evil but who cares when there is money to be made.
> 
> However, their plan may backfire if the points remain too high as people will start to think that there is no reason for them to do PY or study in Australia since there is almost zero chance of being invited. The PY and education industry will definitely be affected.
> 
> This whole point system scheme is just to milk money from cashcow migrants.


Came across 3 people today who received state nomination for 190 with 65+5 points. So it is not that evil


----------



## winter_soldier

Yes, I am!


Here are my details -

Age 25
Education 15
Experience 15
PTE 20
Total 75
Total with SS : 75+5

Fingers crossed!





Bonbons said:


> Any accountants with 80 points waiting for tomorrow's NSW rounds?


----------



## winter_soldier

Oh, and the DOE was Feb 9th, 2018



winter_soldier said:


> Yes, I am!
> 
> 
> Here are my details -
> 
> Age 25
> Education 15
> Experience 15
> PTE 20
> Total 75
> Total with SS : 75+5
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonbons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any accountants with 80 points waiting for tomorrow's NSW rounds?
Click to expand...


----------



## Awenger

ykhawaja said:


> Came across 3 people today who received state nomination for 190 with 65+5 points. So it is not that evil


May I know which state is it?


----------



## randeep19492

Bonbons said:


> Any accountants with 80 points waiting for tomorrow's NSW rounds?


I am. time and breakdown below. How do you know NSW will have rounds tomorrow ?

Age = 30
PTE = 20 
Edu = 15
Aus Edu = 5
Aus Work Exp = 5
Partner = 5
Total = 80

DOE 190 = 19/02/2018
NSW pre invite =02/03/2018 
Applied = 06/03/2018
NSW ITA = waiting.............


----------



## randeep19492

winter_soldier said:


> Oh, and the DOE was Feb 9th, 2018


Winter soldier your points are 75 or 80 .....without ss ?


----------



## winter_soldier

75 without SS.And I am awaiting NSW invitation (pre-invite)and not the approval.


randeep19492 said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the DOE was Feb 9th, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Winter soldier your points are 75 or 80 .....without ss ?
Click to expand...


----------



## ykhawaja

Awenger said:


> May I know which state is it?


Well they were for TAS state. ( tasmanian grads). 2 of them had 60 +5 while one of them had 65+5.


----------



## Josh Cameron

Hi there guys
I think there are big changes coming soon in new FY related to accountants and auditors.
Just came across they may be very close to make decision whether accountants should remain on mtltsl or not, they have come up with two theories either remove accountants from list or reduce the ceiling to 1000. Expecting total migration numbers for next year 148000 when next budget is reviled in may .
I would suggest you to be prepared for the worst.
Regards


----------



## ykhawaja

Josh Cameron said:


> Hi there guys
> I think there are big changes coming soon in new FY related to accountants and auditors.
> Just came across they may be very close to make decision whether accountants should remain on mtltsl or not, they have come up with two theories either remove accountants from list or reduce the ceiling to 1000. Expecting total migration numbers for next year 148000 when next budget is reviled in may .
> I would suggest you to be prepared for the worst.
> Regards


Well they can remove accountant, however finance manager and external auditors will still remain. Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## ykhawaja

Josh Cameron said:


> Hi there guys
> I think there are big changes coming soon in new FY related to accountants and auditors.
> Just came across they may be very close to make decision whether accountants should remain on mtltsl or not, they have come up with two theories either remove accountants from list or reduce the ceiling to 1000. Expecting total migration numbers for next year 148000 when next budget is reviled in may .
> I would suggest you to be prepared for the worst.
> Regards


I have seen you post stuff before without no proof. You clearly said a month back Tasmania has stopped inviting accountants and just now i know 3 or 4 people who got invited. Back up your talk with evidence.


----------



## Awenger

ykhawaja said:


> I have seen you post stuff before without no proof. You clearly said a month back Tasmania has stopped inviting accountants and just now i know 3 or 4 people who got invited. Back up your talk with evidence.


I think what he said are rumours as well. 

There are severe consequences if Immigration decides to suddenly drop accountant from the list. Firstly, people like me would stop doing PY and nobody would study PY. All the PY centers will close down immediately. Internship companies will also be affected as they can't earn money from PY schools who pay them to provide internships. Secondly, there would be a sharp decline in enrolment in Accounting faculties. This will also affect the student accomodation business. 

In fact, the whole PY and university cashcow industry will also be affected if the points are too high like 80-85 since people would become less reluctant to study PY or accounting in Uni. People will think what is the point of doing PY when I can only get 75 pts after PY and the required points is now 85. 

If immigration wants to drop accountants from the list, they would have to inform everyone at least 3 years in advance.


----------



## meldney

Accountants had the ceiling of 4785 and the invitation stopped at 2633. According to the department, the occupation ceiling reflect other visa categories like ENS, RSMS etc. Is it applicable to all other occupations? 

Last year, invitations for accountants were sent till the ceiling is met. Why a change this year? Does anyone know ?


----------



## ozielover

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Bcoz of guys like you and your friend and your agent, DHA froze the invite for accountants. You will never get an invite if you do this. Just use your common sense, all the invites within the ceiling will be sent to the duplicate EOIs you made and invites runs out. You just ruined the chances of others as well. I urge you to withdraw all the duplicate EOIs and keep one valid 189 EOI whichever the oldest one.


----------



## jassu2

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


which crazy agent told u to do so.. I hope u r just trolling here on internet and u actually didnt submit 82 EOIs.. 

in case if u r serious.. how on this earth did u even think that having multiple EOIs would help u or ur friends???? ur EOI is based on 2 factors -- ur points and date lodged.. if u submitted an EOI 2 months back and u r submitting the same today.. then its a worthless exercise to submit it today and u r wasting ur time.. and also in part, thanks to you and ppl like u that Immigration department is being forced to change the entire system and no new EOI's are coming out.. you have messed it up for everyone..


----------



## Bonbons

Funny nobody reported pre invite in NSW thread... I am hoping for pre invite today.


----------



## Awenger

ykhawaja said:


> Seriosuly.. these guys are <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


exaxtly. these guys are one of the main reasons as to why the required points to receive invitation is so high.


----------



## sharath121k

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Hi i have to say duplicate Eoi which many have submitted for accountants might be one of the reasons DHA had to stop sending invites to candidates. Can you imagine if one person submitting 82 invites, it really affects the overall applications. From last few weeks when you log in to skill select it gives a message stating any EOI submitted with incomplete details such as name or other personal details will be deleted. So there are chances that duplicate eoi with same details will be deleted soon also this may affect your application as we don't know which eoi would be deleted. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

ykhawaja said:


> Came across 3 people today who received state nomination for 190 with 65+5 points. So it is not that evil


Hi were they invited through NSW under accountant general?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

What's your score/points, Sharath? I believe your DOE was Feb 1st..


----------



## sharath121k

Bonbons said:


> Funny nobody reported pre invite in NSW thread... I am hoping for pre invite today.


Is there any specific reason for you to expect pre invite today. I think there are no set dates for states to send invites for 190 like we have for 189. Also may we know your points breakdown and doe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

winter_soldier said:


> What's your score/points, Sharath? I believe your DOE was Feb 1st..


Yes. 1 Feb. 75 points without ss
Age 30
Study 20
Exp 15
Pte 10

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

winter_soldier said:


> What's your score/points, Sharath? I believe your DOE was Feb 1st..


What's your point breakdown & doe?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

sharath121k said:


> Hi were they invited through NSW under accountant general?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


nope TAS nomination.


----------



## winter_soldier

Doe - Feb 9th 
Age 25
Education 15
PTE 20
Experience 15
Total 75
Total with SS 80

I was hoping that atleast you get the invite today!




sharath121k said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your score/points, Sharath? I believe your DOE was Feb 1st..
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point breakdown & doe?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sushev

Will there be any option to renew the eoi after its validity period which is 2 years and have same Doe with highest points as previous? Or we have to create a whole new eoi with new DOE? Any idea?


----------



## Awenger

sharath121k said:


> Hi i have to say duplicate Eoi which many have submitted for accountants might be one of the reasons DHA had to stop sending invites to candidates. Can you imagine if one person submitting 82 invites, it really affects the overall applications. From last few weeks when you log in to skill select it gives a message stating any EOI submitted with incomplete details such as name or other personal details will be deleted. So there are chances that duplicate eoi with same details will be deleted soon also this may affect your application as we don't know which eoi would be deleted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It is definitely one of the reasons. The increase in required points from 70 to 80 in less than 1 year raises a lot of suspicion. The increment from 2013 to 2017 was only 10 points from 60 in 2013 to 70 in mid 2017. Things went haywire after mid/late 2017. I remembered it was only 70 points when I consulted a few agents in March last year. It suddenly increased to 75 then 85 in Sep 2017 before dropping to 80. Don't you guys think there is somthing very wrong?


----------



## Ferrets

Awenger said:


> It is definitely one of the reasons. The increase in required points from 70 to 80 in less than 1 year raises a lot of suspicion. The increment from 2013 to 2017 was only 10 points from 60 in 2013 to 70 in mid 2017. Things went haywire after mid/late 2017. I remembered it was only 70 points when I consulted a few agents in March last year. It suddenly increased to 75 then 85 in Sep 2017 before dropping to 80. Don't you guys think there is somthing very wrong?


There is something very wrong - and this is my thinking;


Since the reduction in 2015/16 in places for accountants there has been a points chase; this means that people are undertaking Australian study, PY, Naati, Partner Points, etc. but not necessarily with any experience - so 70/75 becomes a start point

I think this means that a lot of current high points applicants do not have experience outside of PY

Therefore if I were DIBP I would think something is very wrong and try to work out how to fix it. For reference I would not have enough points now to get an invite despite 15 years working for a bluechip.

I think there is a change coming; either reduction of places or change to the experience requirements (i.e. 3 year minimum). Therefore I think they are holding invites until the change is announced.

It doesn't mean it's fair as it feels like they are changing the rules mid game, but I cannot see a continue as normal / increase on the cards.

Good luck to all, crossing fingers for you

Ferrets


----------



## Lord Vestoink

sumitsagar said:


> NSW is only inviting people with experience.


Same thing i heard more than a year ago when i applied for my SS with NSW. Please do not make these claims without any evidence. I got invited ahead of people with experience, and with higher point scores than me. It's called a pick and choose system, whether you like it or not.


----------



## bunnykumarxyz

I think sumitsagar is right. NSW is not inviting 75+5 without experience and superior english from a long time.

The evidence is right there on immitracker and you can look on the forums.



Lord Vestoink said:


> Same thing i heard more than a year ago when i applied for my SS with NSW. Please do not make these claims without any evidence. I got invited ahead of people with experience, and with higher point scores than me. It's called a pick and choose system, whether you like it or not.


----------



## sharath121k

bunnykumarxyz said:


> I think sumitsagar is right. NSW is not inviting 75+5 without experience and superior english from a long time.
> 
> The evidence is right there on immitracker and you can look on the forums.


Hi can you please share the link for the immitracker you are referring. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

I forgot the name but there was a person from Vietnam who recently got invited with 75 + 5 from now with no experience


----------



## Bonbons

Hi Sharath

My point breakdown is 80 plus 5, no exp but superior English. My DOE was a few days ago only. I got invited yesterday. From trends it seemed they favour 80 pointers now with 20 english... With or without exp. With 75 points your doe has to be very far back to be invited I think. 
I expected invite as you would notice, invites were reported 2th Feb, 16th Feb and 2nd March which are all Fri.


----------



## Bonbons

Another two with 80 points and superior English no exp also reported invites in the last two rounds. In this thread. In Feb rounds. Theo and rubiya. You can try looking for their posts. So that's how I predict... I'm sorry but it seems increasing to 80 without ss is the only way. And with pro rata you definitely need superior English. They favour English over experience because they believe younger will bring a net benefit to their state and contribute to tax more. So not necessarily they will prefer older applicants with more experience.


----------



## rishana1004

Wow congrats! Can you tell me when exactly was your DOI? 

Mine is 15 March with 80+5 for NSW, accountant and audit. No invite yet.....it was supposed to be 10 March but my agent was so slow as hel....annoying


----------



## Bonbons

9th of March. Wow your agent is so slow ensure your agent really did lodge for you. Taxation accountant. Do you have 20 points English? But if you are general or auditor you may wait for two rounds, if you see recent posts they waited for two weeks with my point breakdown but general or auditor.


----------



## rishana1004

Bonbons said:


> 9th of March. Wow your agent is so slow ensure your agent really did lodge for you. Taxation accountant. Do you have 20 points English? But if you are general or auditor you may wait for two rounds, if you see recent posts they waited for two weeks with my point breakdown but general or auditor.


Yeah I have 20 points in English and no work experience....at least it brings some hope to me cos I actully almost decide to give it up. I think I can wait for another 2 weeks or so...thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Bonbons

I felt bad posting about receiving invite when everyone is waiting. So I didn't post yesterday. But I posted as Sharath asked. I think winter soldier has a good chance but it may be a longer wait. Because on 2th Mar I heard 75 plus 5 got invited with superior English and exp. So I think his doe must be after cut off. Just wait a while longer. They run round on 30th March if not in April if they will not run three times in a month. There has been 2 rounds alr. 2nd and 16th Mar.


----------



## Bonbons

Rishana is it okay if we pm. I would like to know who your agent is. I know of some agents who I wouldn't recommend I wonder if yours is one of them.


----------



## rishana1004

Bonbons said:


> Rishana is it okay if we pm. I would like to know who your agent is. I know of some agents who I wouldn't recommend I wonder if yours is one of them.


Yeah sure! Sorry I m new on this forum don’t know how to PM people....my agent is called ZNZ education..


----------



## winter_soldier

Excellent! Congrats brother! And don't feel bad.. haha.. it's all good and we can/must wait! Now go ahead and apply for approval with care. Good luck!



Bonbons said:


> I felt bad posting about receiving invite when everyone is waiting. So I didn't post yesterday. But I posted as Sharath asked. I think winter soldier has a good chance but it may be a longer wait. Because on 2th Mar I heard 75 plus 5 got invited with superior English and exp. So I think his doe must be after cut off. Just wait a while longer. They run round on 30th March if not in April if they will not run three times in a month. There has been 2 rounds alr. 2nd and 16th Mar.


----------



## sharath121k

Bonbons said:


> I felt bad posting about receiving invite when everyone is waiting. So I didn't post yesterday. But I posted as Sharath asked. I think winter soldier has a good chance but it may be a longer wait. Because on 2th Mar I heard 75 plus 5 got invited with superior English and exp. So I think his doe must be after cut off. Just wait a while longer. They run round on 30th March if not in April if they will not run three times in a month. There has been 2 rounds alr. 2nd and 16th Mar.


Congrats Bons! Finally you made it. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

winter_soldier said:


> Excellent! Congrats brother! And don't feel bad.. haha.. it's all good and we can/must wait! Now go ahead and apply for approval with care. Good luck!


Hi winter soldier.. keep us posted with your status. We both are at same points. I feel your application is much stronger as u got superior English + experience. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharath121k

rishana1004 said:


> Wow congrats! Can you tell me when exactly was your DOI?
> 
> Mine is 15 March with 80+5 for NSW, accountant and audit. No invite yet.....it was supposed to be 10 March but my agent was so slow as hel....annoying


Hi Rihanna, you too got high chances to getting invite as bons suggested. May be on 30 Mar or early April. Please keep all of us posted. I would encourage you to also check this link below people are updating their application details it is useful.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

Sharath - I definitely will, but I think you have much better chances than me bcz of your Aussie study factor! We will see how it goes! But I was really expecting you to make it in yesterday's round considering your DOE of Feb 01.



sharath121k said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Congrats brother! And don't feel bad.. haha.. it's all good and we can/must wait! Now go ahead and apply for approval with care. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi winter soldier.. keep us posted with your status. We both are at same points. I feel your application is much stronger as u got superior English + experience. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Hey guys, just a quick question. My 1 year work experience will be completed by June, just confused whether I have to update my EOI after CPA/CA reviews my work experience or I can do it as soon as my one year is up?

Thanks!


----------



## karizma360

Guys please tell me if i am eligible to file 489 relative sponsorship from offshore or is it just on shore?

2 agents told me i cannot because i don't reside in Australia and lately one other agent told me i can. 

I have already filed eoi for 489 regional in November 2017 with 80 points without experience? Do i stand a chance for that? 

Replies much appreciated.


----------



## sharath121k

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. My 1 year work experience will be completed by June, just confused whether I have to update my EOI after CPA/CA reviews my work experience or I can do it as soon as my one year is up?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, work experience can be claimed only after receiving positive outcome for your skills from assessment body. As in eoi you r suppose to fill date of assessment along with certificate number. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica89

sharath121k said:


> hananmaqbool8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just a quick question. My 1 year work experience will be completed by June, just confused whether I have to update my EOI after CPA/CA reviews my work experience or I can do it as soon as my one year is up?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, work experience can be claimed only after receiving positive outcome for your skills from assessment body. As in eoi you r suppose to fill date of assessment along with certificate number.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think assessment from cpa or ca is not compulsory. The system will automatically update your 5 points if u have start date of experience on your eoi. It all comes down to your case officer at the end of day . U can get your experience assessed from ca or cpa n get positive outcome but that doesn’t guarantees that your case officer will approve your work experience.
Experts please correct me if I am wrong. Thank u


----------



## Sd1982

Jessica89 said:


> I think assessment from cpa or ca is not compulsory. The system will automatically update your 5 points if u have start date of experience on your eoi. It all comes down to your case officer at the end of day . U can get your experience assessed from ca or cpa n get positive outcome but that doesn’t guarantees that your case officer will approve your work experience.
> Experts please correct me if I am wrong. Thank u


Employment assessment is not necessary from any of the three accounting bodies. However, upon speaking to the immi helpline, they have recommended getting work experience assessed because IF the CO decides you don't meet the employment criteria, it may affect your application.

CPA does a complimentary employment assessment AFTER you have completed a skills assessment with them. So does IPA but IPA charges you. CPA doesn't.

CPA and IPA will assess your work assessment AFTER you have completed a bachelor's degree in ANY subject/major - not necessarily accounting. The other requisite is that your bachelor's must be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's degree. That's it.


----------



## Jessica89

Sd1982 said:


> Jessica89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think assessment from cpa or ca is not compulsory. The system will automatically update your 5 points if u have start date of experience on your eoi. It all comes down to your case officer at the end of day . U can get your experience assessed from ca or cpa n get positive outcome but that doesn’t guarantees that your case officer will approve your work experience.
> Experts please correct me if I am wrong. Thank u
> 
> 
> 
> Employment assessment is not necessary from any of the three accounting bodies. However, upon speaking to the immi helpline, they have recommended getting work experience assessed because IF the CO decides you don't meet the employment criteria, it may affect your application.
> 
> CPA does a complimentary employment assessment AFTER you have completed a skills assessment with them. So does IPA but IPA charges you. CPA doesn't.
> 
> CPA and IPA will assess your work assessment AFTER you have completed a bachelor's degree in ANY subject/major - not necessarily accounting. The other requisite is that your bachelor's must be equivalent to an Australian Bachelor's degree. That's it.
Click to expand...

Thank u for the information. Am I correct when I say that system automatically updates the 5 points on completion of 1 year of Australian work experience ( when start date is entered in eoi) ??


----------



## Sd1982

Jessica89 said:


> Thank u for the information. Am I correct when I say that system automatically updates the 5 points on completion of 1 year of Australian work experience ( when start date is entered in eoi) ??


Not sure. Maybe experts can help here.


----------



## shawnfj

Jessica89 said:


> Thank u for the information. Am I correct when I say that system automatically updates the 5 points on completion of 1 year of Australian work experience ( when start date is entered in eoi) ??


Yes, if you have mentioned that this occupation is skilled in nature, it will pick up the points as per the thresholds in place.


----------



## mirand

Australia has slow down the skilled immigration process after revealing census 2016 data on Oct 2017. The data shows Australia has a rapid population growth over the past five years. Some politicians said they welcome immigrants but too fast will cause problem( infrastructure etc) . I suppose that the gov would keep slowing down the invitation like what they are doing right night. As a 75 pointers with DOE of dec 2017, I don’t think I can get an invitation soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awenger

mirand said:


> Australia has slow down the skilled immigration process after revealing census 2016 data on Oct 2017. The data shows Australia has a rapid population growth over the past five years. Some politicians said they welcome immigrants but too fast will cause problem( infrastructure etc) . I suppose that the gov would keep slowing down the invitation like what they are doing right night. As a 75 pointers with DOE of dec 2017, I don’t think I can get an invitation soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about the problem with fake and multiple EOIs? I think this is also part of the problem.

Many people would think twice about studying uni or PY if points stay at 80 or increase to 85, 90 ,95.


----------



## tanya19850011

Hello everyone!
Has anyone worked in big 4 and assessed an experience as an accountant?
Thanks a lot for your reply.


----------



## tanya19850011

Awenger said:


> How about the problem with fake and multiple EOIs? I think this is also part of the problem.


Maybe they will clean up the system after these face and there will be new places available for us?...in the according with the updated info on immi website, there are no places anymore for accountants in 2017-2018 year.


----------



## Awenger

tanya19850011 said:


> Maybe they will clean up the system after these face and there will be new places available for us?...in the according with the updated info on immi website, there are no places anymore for accountants in 2017-2018 year.


The whole system needs to be revamped.

Migration agents are also dishonest. My agent told me that the the points to receive invitation will drop to 70 when I lodged eoi last year. It is just bullsxxt. THey just want to take your money and hope DHA increases the points so that you will have to file new eoi when your eoi expires or maybe resit your english test mulitple times when the result expires.


----------



## randeep19492

tanya19850011 said:


> Maybe they will clean up the system after these face and there will be new places available for us?...in the according with the updated info on immi website, there are no places anymore for accountants in 2017-2018 year.


Hi Tanya, 

It doesn't matter if you're from big 4 or a small accounting, they are simply concerned with the type of tasks and duties you perform as an accountant. If that fits in the profile, your assessment will be positive. 

Also, how do you know there is no place for accountants in year 2018-2019 ? Where is it mentioned on the immi site ?


----------



## Sd1982

randeep19492 said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're from big 4 or a small accounting, they are simply concerned with the type of tasks and duties you perform as an accountant. If that fits in the profile, your assessment will be positive.
> 
> Also, how do you know there is no place for accountants in year 2018-2019 ? Where is it mentioned on the immi site ?


she said "2017-2018" which is this FY


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> Also, how do you know there is no place for accountants in year 2018-2019 ? Where is it mentioned on the immi site ?



For 2017-2018.

I have seen results for Feb 18 round on immi website with 80 cut off point for auditors and N/A for accountants. 
I am trying to open the website now but it is showing some technical problem. Maybe they are updating the website now...


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> Hi Tanya,
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're from big 4 or a small accounting, they are simply concerned with the type of tasks and duties you perform as an accountant. If that fits in the profile, your assessment will be positive.


You see, accountant and auditors are having different ANZSCO codes. So experience should be assessed separately i think...

Big 4 companies are Audit companies, so i am just worried if i apply as an accountant will they assess my experience as an accountant considering that i was working for Audit companies.....This is the question...Nobody knows, right?


----------



## randeep19492

It doesn't matter as I got my work experience assessed while working in a small financial services firm and a medium sized IT firm as an accountant. And NSW is still inviting accountants for 80 points + 5 for ss.


----------



## tanya19850011

Awenger said:


> The whole system needs to be revamped.
> 
> Migration agents are also dishonest. My agent told me that the the points to receive invitation will drop to 70 when I lodged eoi last year. It is just bullsxxt. THey just want to take your money and hope DHA increases the points so that you will have to file new eoi when your eoi expires or maybe resit your english test mulitple times when the result expires.



Completely agree! they are lying in order to give you a hope and take your money. 

I am living in Malaysia also, what agency are you using?


----------



## randeep19492

tanya19850011 said:


> You see, accountant and auditors are having different ANZSCO codes. So experience should be assessed separately i think...
> 
> Big 4 companies are Audit companies, so i am just worried if i apply as an accountant will they assess my experience as an accountant considering that i was working for Audit companies.....This is the question...Nobody knows, right?


Do you work as an accountant or as an auditor ? 
Either ways, you can draft a work reference and get it approved by your manager, HR or divisional manager. All they need (CPA/IPAA or ICAA) is work reference, payslips and bank statements).


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> It doesn't matter as I got my work experience assessed while working in a small financial services firm and a medium sized IT firm as an accountant. And NSW is still inviting accountants for 80 points + 5 for ss.


Congrats! 
have you got an assessment of your experience by officer or do you have an official report from assessing authority (CPA or others??) 
I have done only skill assessment in CPA but not experience assessment. Shall i have one?


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> Do you work as an accountant or as an auditor ?
> Either ways, you can draft a work reference and get it approved by your manager, HR or divisional manager. All they need (CPA/IPAA or ICAA) is work reference, payslips and bank statements).


Yeah, i have all letters/payslips. My case if difficult one. 
I have 1,5 years in Big 4 as Auditor and then 1,5 years in Bank in finance and then 2 years in Internal audit in Bank. I need to claim 5 years of working experience for additional 5 points. Not sure shall i assess as an accountant or auditor...so confusing ...I have both experiences but need one for 5 years for additional 5 points.... What to do?


----------



## randeep19492

tanya19850011 said:


> Congrats!
> have you got an assessment of your experience by officer or do you have an official report from assessing authority (CPA or others??)
> I have done only skill assessment in CPA but not experience assessment. Shall i have one?


I got my Australian work experience assessed by ICAA for 1 year and 2 months. It is recommended to have that done since the final case officer will refer to that in order to decide if your employment is closely related to your chosen occupation. You need have a positive skills assessment before that.


----------



## randeep19492

tanya19850011 said:


> Yeah, i have all letters/payslips. My case if difficult one.
> I have 1,5 years in Big 4 as Auditor and then 1,5 years in Bank in finance and then 2 years in Internal audit in Bank. I need to claim 5 years of working experience for additional 5 points. Not sure shall i assess as an accountant or auditor...so confusing ...I have both experiences but need one for 5 years for additional 5 points.... What to do?


All cases are like that. 
The issue here is that you have internal audit experience. That is assessed by VETASSESS and not any accounting body. It would be easier for you to get it assessed as an accountant as follows. 
1.5 years as big 4 as an accountant
1.5 years in the bank as an accountant as well by custom reference letters. 
2 years in bank as a senior accountant as your duties will almost be the same. 

It all depends on your reference letter. Do you payslips say your designation as well ? If not, you're good to go.


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> All cases are like that.
> The issue here is that you have internal audit experience. That is assessed by VETASSESS and not any accounting body. It would be easier for you to get it assessed as an accountant as follows.
> 1.5 years as big 4 as an accountant
> 1.5 years in the bank as an accountant as well by custom reference letters.
> 2 years in bank as a senior accountant as your duties will almost be the same.
> 
> It all depends on your reference letter. Do you payslips say your designation as well ? If not, you're good to go.


1.I have applied as an External Auditor already in EOI and got an assessment from CPA as an Auditor (since internal and external auditors have same code so i thought i just combine these years of experience in both external and internal audit)....I have heard that VETASSESS mandatory decrease an experience by 1 year! IS it true?

2.the issue here is that my letter from big 4 (audit company) clearly states all responsibilities as an auditor, do not think they will assess my experience as an accountant...
3. the letter from bank states internal audit obligations but my position is financial analyst. 

OMG! i don not know what to do ....

Sorry guys, i have just now noticed that this topic for accountants...but anyway reply is highly appreciated !


----------



## randeep19492

tanya19850011 said:


> 1.I have applied as an External Auditor already in EOI and got an assessment from CPA as an Auditor (since internal and external auditors have same code so i thought i just combine these years of experience in both external and internal audit)....I have heard that VETASSESS mandatory decrease an experience by 1 year! IS it true?
> 
> 2.the issue here is that my letter from big 4 (audit company) clearly states all responsibilities as an auditor, do not think they will assess my experience as an accountant...
> 3. the letter from bank states internal audit obligations but my position is financial analyst.
> 
> OMG! i don not know what to do ....
> 
> Sorry guys, i have just now noticed that this topic for accountants...but anyway reply is highly appreciated !


You will need to decide on your occupation. If you've got an assessment as an auditor, you can get one as an accountant general too. It doesn't matter what your title is, it can be financial analyst, accounts officer, junior accountant, senior accountant, assistant accountant or simply accountant....your duties listed in the reference letters (that needs to be drafted by you, not given by your company) matter for getting a positive employment assessment.


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> You will need to decide on your occupation. If you've got an assessment as an auditor, you can get one as an accountant general too. It doesn't matter what your title is, it can be financial analyst, accounts officer, junior accountant, senior accountant, assistant accountant or simply accountant....your duties listed in the reference letters (that needs to be drafted by you, not given by your company) matter for getting a positive employment assessment.



Thanks for your reply!!!

i have couple of more questions if you know the answer i would be highly appreciated!

1. Can I apply for both - auditor and accountant in separate EOIs? 

2. Auditors way - I have skill assessment from CPA. I will ask them to do experience assessment for Auditor ( but there will be included working experience in bank with internal audit functions - not sure are they going to include this to...)

3. Accountant way - i will ask other organization to do skill and experience assessment as an accountant. Not sure whether i should assess in CPA again cause they have done assessment for Audit for me. 

good plan?


----------



## Bitto

*190 pre-invite*

Hi Group members,

its my first ever post here in this group. i need your advice regarding my NSW 190 nomination. 
Q1: I have not claimed any points for experience but there is requirement to upload resume, do i have to have relevant experience to get my nomination approved or uploading resume is just a formality?
Q2: I am overseas from last couple of months but im living in australia for last 5 years, should i put my australian address in the application form or overseas ? though i will be returning next week. 

your help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

winter_soldier said:


> Excellent! Congrats brother! And don't feel bad.. haha.. it's all good and we can/must wait! Now go ahead and apply for approval with care. Good luck!


Hi Winter Soldier, 

Can I please ask, what is your breakdown and DOE?

Mine is as below:

25 age
20 Australian degree
20 English 
5 Experience
5 PY
_5 for SS NSW_

75+5 DOE 19.03.2018

Do you think I have any chance in coming months?


----------



## glenseo

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Hi Winter Soldier,
> 
> Can I please ask, what is your breakdown and DOE?
> 
> Mine is as below:
> 
> 25 age
> 20 Australian degree
> 20 English
> 5 Experience
> 5 PY
> _5 for SS NSW_
> 
> 75+5 DOE 19.03.2018
> 
> Do you think I have any chance in coming months?




you have no chance. I have the exact same breakdown and have been waiting since January.
they are only inviting people with 80 + 5 points since mid February. there are hundreds of hundreds of people with 75 points with experience ahead of you at the moment.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

glenseo said:


> you have no chance. I have the exact same breakdown and have been waiting since January.
> they are only inviting people with 80 + 5 points since mid February. there are hundreds of hundreds of people with 75 points with experience ahead of you at the moment.


What's you DOE in JAN 18?


----------



## glenseo

UmerFarooq11 said:


> What's you DOE in JAN 18?


21/01/18

if there is anyone here with January DOE with 75 and experience, please share with us.


----------



## Moiz23

Looks like a lot of people are on 75/80 points.
Let’s assume no accountants are invited this FY and no 75+5 pointers are invited by NSW.

Would 75 points be enough to get an invite next FY. All 75 pointers from 18/10/017 (last 75 invite) to 30/06/2018. 

Lets ignore the ceiling and the double invite bit, let’s assume DIBP fixes the double invite error and the ceiling is similar to every year.

One thing we all would like to know is, how many people are stuck on 75 points and 80 points? 

I cannot see DIBP increasing the points to 85. Maximum they can increase it to is 80, which brings the question, how many months would it take to bring the points from 80 to 75?


----------



## glenseo

Moiz23 said:


> Looks like a lot of people are on 75/80 points.
> Let’s assume no accountants are invited this FY and no 75+5 pointers are invited by NSW.
> 
> Would 75 points be enough to get an invite next FY. All 75 pointers from 18/10/017 (last 75 invite) to 30/06/2018.
> 
> Lets ignore the ceiling and the double invite bit, let’s assume DIBP fixes the double invite error and the ceiling is similar to every year.
> 
> One thing we all would like to know is, how many people are stuck on 75 points and 80 points?
> 
> I cannot see DIBP increasing the points to 85. Maximum they can increase it to is 80, which brings the question, how many months would it take to bring the points from 80 to 75?


it's not that difficult to make 90 points if you have

1. spouse point (5)
2. studying in regional area (5)

I think it's possible that the point increases all the way to 85 and even 90 next year. 
No one expected it to increase to 80 in FY 15 16 and even in FY 17. look what happens now. we have billions of 75 and 80 waiting for the invites at the moment and the point can easily increase to 85 or even 90 in FY19.


you have to remember. it's not DIBP increasing the point. it's ALL OF US increasing the points by creating multiple EOIs, not withdrawing EOIs after being invited, etcs. I am 100000% sure if we delete all the duplicate EOIs, the point for accounting will decrease 70 or even to 65.

we accountants are putting and spending too much unnecessary and worthless effort and money for other's negligence and selfishness. it's very much frustrating indeed. what's more heart-wrenching is that instead of solving the issues, all of us accountants are busy competing with each other trying to increase the point higher and higher.

if you look at the trend since 2015. the point for accountants has never decreased but increased at least 5 point per year.(this is because people are creating a new EOI instead of updating their' current EOI every time they acquire an additional point and need to update their EOI) 
it will definitely increase to 85 next year if DIBP keeps ignoring the duplicate EOIs just like they have been doing for the past 3 years.


----------



## ykhawaja

glenseo said:


> it's not that difficult to make 90 points if you have
> 
> 1. spouse point (5)
> 2. studying in regional area (5)
> 
> I think it's possible that the point increases all the way to 85 and even 90 next year.
> No one expected it to increase to 80 in FY 15 16 and even in FY 17. look what happens now. we have billions of 75 and 80 waiting for the invites at the moment and the point can easily increase to 85 or even 90 in FY19.
> 
> 
> you have to remember. it's not DIBP increasing the point. it's ALL OF US increasing the points by creating multiple EOIs, not withdrawing EOIs after being invited, etcs. I am 100000% sure if we delete all the duplicate EOIs, the point for accounting will decrease 70 or even to 65.
> 
> we accountants are putting and spending too much unnecessary and worthless effort and money for other's negligence and selfishness. it's very much frustrating indeed. what's more heart-wrenching is that instead of solving the issues, all of us accountants are busy competing with each other trying to increase the point higher and higher.
> 
> if you look at the trend since 2015. the point for accountants has never decreased but increased at least 5 point per year.(this is because people are creating a new EOI instead of updating their' current EOI every time they acquire an additional point and need to update their EOI)
> it will definitely increase to 85 next year if DIBP keeps ignoring the duplicate EOIs just like they have been doing for the past 3 years.


I Agree but 90 is impossible. not everyone has the perfect age, score, 2 yea degree, naati, PY, regional are and spuse. secondly if you have studied in regional, more likely you will apply for 190. 90 is not humanely possible


----------



## Moiz23

ykhawaja said:


> glenseo said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that difficult to make 90 points if you have
> 
> 1. spouse point (5)
> 2. studying in regional area (5)
> 
> I think it's possible that the point increases all the way to 85 and even 90 next year.
> No one expected it to increase to 80 in FY 15 16 and even in FY 17. look what happens now. we have billions of 75 and 80 waiting for the invites at the moment and the point can easily increase to 85 or even 90 in FY19.
> 
> 
> you have to remember. it's not DIBP increasing the point. it's ALL OF US increasing the points by creating multiple EOIs, not withdrawing EOIs after being invited, etcs. I am 100000% sure if we delete all the duplicate EOIs, the point for accounting will decrease 70 or even to 65.
> 
> we accountants are putting and spending too much unnecessary and worthless effort and money for other's negligence and selfishness. it's very much frustrating indeed. what's more heart-wrenching is that instead of solving the issues, all of us accountants are busy competing with each other trying to increase the point higher and higher.
> 
> if you look at the trend since 2015. the point for accountants has never decreased but increased at least 5 point per year.(this is because people are creating a new EOI instead of updating their' current EOI every time they acquire an additional point and need to update their EOI)
> it will definitely increase to 85 next year if DIBP keeps ignoring the duplicate EOIs just like they have been doing for the past 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I Agree but 90 is impossible. not everyone has the perfect age, score, 2 yea degree, naati, PY, regional are and spuse. secondly if you have studied in regional, more likely you will apply for 190. 90 is not humanely possible
Click to expand...

Exactly my point. Highest you can get is 85. 
Would be ver interesting to see the ratio of onshore applicants to offshore.


----------



## Rab nawaz

When the system is corrupt and there is no balance anything is possible and with 8 months ship size backlog soon 75 points will be like 50 points.


----------



## ykhawaja

Rab nawaz said:


> When the system is corrupt and there is no balance anything is possible and with 8 months ship size backlog soon 75 points will be like 50 points.


Here we go again


----------



## Awenger

Rab nawaz said:


> When the system is corrupt and there is no balance anything is possible and with 8 months ship size backlog soon 75 points will be like 50 points.


The whole system is already corrupted and there is no incentive to change cause there is too much conflict of interest and pressure. Pressure from greedy and corrputed PY , NAATI and translation schools who want the points to be high so that they can extort money from students. The admin staff at PY school was smiling when she talked about the point increase to 80 and even told me to do 1 year unpaid internship to get 5 points for working in australia. My migration agent is useless as well as thhere is no news update and he only provides me with useless advice like taking py and naati. I am not paying the agent to get something i already know.


----------



## Bonbons

Hi

Can any experts please tell me what documents are needed to prove 
Regional study and Australian study for two years for NSW nomination? 

Can I just use transcript, testamur? 
Do I need to upload proof of living in regional Australia? Thanks guys.


----------



## Awenger

glenseo said:


> you have to remember. it's not DIBP increasing the point. it's ALL OF US increasing the points by creating multiple EOIs, not withdrawing EOIs after being invited, etcs. I am 100000% sure if we delete all the duplicate EOIs, the point for accounting will decrease 70 or even to 65.
> 
> we accountants are putting and spending too much unnecessary and worthless effort and money for other's negligence and selfishness. it's very much frustrating indeed. what's more heart-wrenching is that instead of solving the issues, all of us accountants are busy competing with each other trying to increase the point higher and higher.


You are spot on. We should be asking DIBP to review the whole skillselect system instead of spending money and time on useless sxxt like PY and NAATI. I am currently taking PY and most of the stuff is useless. Do we really need to learn stuff like presentation, group work when we have done numerous presentations in uni? What a joke! The internship component might be useful but it depends on whether you are lucky enough to join a good company which gives you an offer after the internship.

NAATI is another bullsxxt which is completely irrelevant to our occupation. Many PY and schools offering NAATI should have closed down if dibp revamps the skillselect system.

The only ones who will benefit when we compete with each other are greedy and corrupted PY and NAATI schools


----------



## handyjohn

Here I disagree about points requirements in next year. Although 189 was stopped in December 2017 but still people with 80 points and no experience are getting invitations from NSW 190 plus in auditing they are still inviting people with 80 points so I don’t believe there will be a guge backlog of 80 pointers when 189 start in July this year. So it will stay at 80 next year. But if dibp increases the ceiling or they fix up double invitation issues then it can probably get down to 75.
I just know one thing that with increasing points, a lot of friends are either moving to regional areas or they are considering to study another degree. It’s not possible for everyone to get 80 or 85. And think about offshore people, how can they reach 80 or 85 without access to PY, Naati etc. And the last thing is historical trend, 5 points are always increased every year since 2015 so in next year it can be maximum 80 not 85. 
These are all factors on which my assumption is based. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand

Any invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenseo

handyjohn said:


> people with 80 points and no experience are getting invitations from NSW 190 plus in auditing they are still inviting people with 80 points so I don’t believe there will be a guge backlog of 80 pointers when 189 start in July this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



you clearly do not understand about double invitation and multiple EOIs.
Yes. people with 80 may be all cleared by the end of this FY. 
However, people who got invitation under 190 DO NOT withdraw their EOI for 189.
that's what increases the point so high.


----------



## ykhawaja

Bonbons said:


> Hi
> 
> Can any experts please tell me what documents are needed to prove
> Regional study and Australian study for two years for NSW nomination?
> 
> Can I just use transcript, testamur?
> Do I need to upload proof of living in regional Australia? Thanks guys.


Try to get a lease and Bank statements/utilities bill. You would need completion letter and transcripts. Do not know about testamur as letter and completion letter should be enough, but double check


----------



## Bonbons

Hi ykhawaja

Thanks so much! I really hope you get your Tasmanian nomination soon!


----------



## ajmax

*Query - Australia PR*

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to understand what are the chances of getting an invite with 75 points in 189 and 190?.

Have they completely stopped getting guys in 189 code?

Will Management accountant be there in 18-19 list?.

This whole news of fake EOI's. What are the chances that it will be resolved?

And is canada a better option in such kind of situation?.

Regards


----------



## KKlife

*Have they completely stopped getting guys in 189 code?*
*Will Management accountant be there in 18-19 list?.*
*This whole news of fake EOI's. What are the chances that it will be resolved?*

For all these three questions, NO ONE has the answer other than the DHA. Even so, they can "change" their mind whenever they want to.

*And is Canada a better option in such kind of situation?.*
As far as I know, Australia is the best in term of employment opportunity and pays. But Hi, it's no harm to prepare for a back-up plan if and only if Canada is still accepting migrants.


----------



## ykhawaja

KKlife said:


> *Have they completely stopped getting guys in 189 code?*
> *Will Management accountant be there in 18-19 list?.*
> *This whole news of fake EOI's. What are the chances that it will be resolved?*
> 
> For all these three questions, NO ONE has the answer other than the DHA. Even so, they can "change" their mind whenever they want to.
> 
> *And is Canada a better option in such kind of situation?.*
> As far as I know, Australia is the best in term of employment opportunity and pays. But Hi, it's no harm to prepare for a back-up plan if and only if Canada is still accepting migrants.


Canada has a point system like OZ. But I think work experience is mandatory and they do not accept PTE for immigation


----------



## Sam_2810

I got my NSW approval today!!

My timeline as below :

Occupation : General Accountant

Points: 75 + 5

EOI date: 30th Jan 2018

NSW ITA: 2nd Feb 2018

Application submitted: 7th Feb 2018

NSW approval : 22nd March 2018

All the best to those who are waiting for their NSW approval and also to those who are waiting for ITA.

Regards,

Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Sam_2810 said:


> I got my NSW approval today!!
> 
> My timeline as below :
> 
> Occupation : General Accountant
> 
> Points: 75 + 5
> 
> EOI date: 30th Jan 2018
> 
> NSW ITA: 2nd Feb 2018
> 
> Application submitted: 7th Feb 2018
> 
> NSW approval : 22nd March 2018
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting for their NSW approval and also to those who are waiting for ITA.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Sam_2810 said:


> I got my NSW approval today!!
> 
> My timeline as below :
> 
> Occupation : General Accountant
> 
> Points: 75 + 5
> 
> EOI date: 30th Jan 2018
> 
> NSW ITA: 2nd Feb 2018
> 
> Application submitted: 7th Feb 2018
> 
> NSW approval : 22nd March 2018
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting for their NSW approval and also to those who are waiting for ITA.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Did you claim points for experience??


----------



## Sam_2810

Sukhpuni84 said:


> Did you claim points for experience??


Yes. I have10 points for experience.

Regards,
Sam 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alitoor

*Ali 456*

Hi bro,
I had applied for Management Accountant and External Auditor for NSW 190 on 17-feb-2018, still waiting for ITA from NSW and 189. 

Do you think that, i should also applied for general accountant at this stage or wait?





Sam_2810 said:


> I got my NSWis approval today!!
> 
> My timeline as below :
> 
> Occupation : General Accountant
> 
> Points: 75 + 5
> 
> EOI date: 30th Jan 2018
> 
> NSW ITA: 2nd Feb 2018
> 
> Application submitted: 7th Feb 2018
> 
> NSW approval : 22nd March 2018
> 
> All the best to those who are waiting for their NSW approval and also to those who are waiting for ITA.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

alitoor said:


> Hi bro,
> I had applied for Management Accountant and External Auditor for NSW 190 on 17-feb-2018, still waiting for ITA from NSW and 189.
> 
> Do you think that, i should also applied for general accountant at this stage or wait?


What is your points breakdown??

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alitoor

Age 30
Lang 20
Aus study 20
PY 5

TOTAL= 75 for 189
80 for 190(NSW)




Sam_2810 said:


> What is your points breakdown??
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sureed01

Hi everyone,

Can someone help with this? 
I had completed my MPA (1.5 years) and then just finished my Advance Diploma in Leadership and management. I lodged EOI for 189 and 190 with 70 and 70+5=75 points over an year ago.
But since I have fulfilled the two years of full time study requirement, now can I update my both EOI's and add 5 points in each?
Another question..,can I apply for 485 visa now?


----------



## sachin.2

Hi Experts,

My agent has submitted EOI as management accountant with 75 + 5 points on 31st Jan 2018. I have opted for NSW as state nomination and points breakup is age: 30, PTE: 20, Education: 15, experience: 10 and state nomination: 5. Seeking your advice on following points

1) As per agent, we don’t have to submit separate EOI to NSW. We just need to mention NSW as state nomination in 189 EOI and it will be automatically get updated in NSW database for selection. Is it true or I need to submit separate application to NSW?

2) Apologies for repeating same question, any ETA for my application?

Thanks for your help.

Sachin


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Can someone let me know if having sibling residing in NSW could be of any benefit for applying NSW u der 190 for accountant ?


----------



## the_afterthot

sachin.2 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My agent has submitted EOI as management accountant with 75 + 5 points on 31st Jan 2018. I have opted for NSW as state nomination and points breakup is age: 30, PTE: 20, Education: 15, experience: 10 and state nomination: 5. Seeking your advice on following points
> 
> 1) As per agent, we don’t have to submit separate EOI to NSW. We just need to mention NSW as state nomination in 189 EOI and it will be automatically get updated in NSW database for selection. Is it true or I need to submit separate application to NSW?
> 
> 2) Apologies for repeating same question, any ETA for my application?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sachin




If NSW is the state you'd move to if you had a 189, then there's no need for another EOI. However, if you have another state as preference or would like to keep your options open, then make separate applications. As just one invite per account at a given point of time is allowed. So if you get yout NSW invite and that's in process, your EOI won't get considered for the 189 should they be issuing invites to applicants with your scores.

The timelines varies for for multiple reasons.
Check myimmitracker for trends of users who've been kind enough to share their dates.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jf.banay

Hi Everyone,

Newbie here. Just want to start my processing with visa 189. And i have no idea where to start. Can pls shed some advise where to start? Others told me that i need first documentation like syllabus or assessment from cpa australia. Any thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi guys, just a simple question : Can an experience assessment without tax and Bas components get you +tive assessment.


----------



## randeep19492

jf.banay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Newbie here. Just want to start my processing with visa 189. And i have no idea where to start. Can pls shed some advise where to start? Others told me that i need first documentation like syllabus or assessment from cpa australia. Any thoughts? Thank you.


For all the aspiring accountants, just an update. I got the NSW nomination approval and Visa 190 invite on 22/03/2018. My timeline and points breakdown is as below. 

Age = 30
PTE = 20
EDU = 15
AUS Study = 5
AUS Work exp = 5
Partner = 5

190 DOE with 80 points + 5 for ss on 19/02/2018
NSW pre invite received = 02/03/2018
Applied for pre-invite = 06/03/2018
NSW approval and ITA = 22/03/2018. 

Any questions please let me know.


----------



## the_afterthot

jf.banay said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Newbie here. Just want to start my processing with visa 189. And i have no idea where to start. Can pls shed some advise where to start? Others told me that i need first documentation like syllabus or assessment from cpa australia. Any thoughts? Thank you.




For your skill assessment you will have to submit the course syllabuses and transcripts for your formal education assessment and detailed employer references for work experience assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi guys, just a simple question : Can an experience assessment without tax and Bas components get you +tive assessment.


It won't give you a +ve assessment. There are certain basic tasks you will need as an accountant which are as follows. 

1. Cash flow forecasting
2. Budgeting 
3. lodging IAS and BAS
4. preparing month end financials
5. operating an accounting information system.


----------



## Hopeisalive

randeep19492 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just a simple question : Can an experience assessment without tax and Bas components get you +tive assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> It won't give you a +ve assessment. There are certain basic tasks you will need as an accountant which are as follows.
> 
> 1. Cash flow forecasting
> 2. Budgeting
> 3. lodging IAS and BAS
> 4. preparing month end financials
> 5. operating an accounting information system.
Click to expand...

I work in a place where our group lodges IAS and Bas, so was wondering, will the experience letter be fine without IAs and Bas. The rest responsibilties are fine. Thanks for the response mate


----------



## Sam_2810

randeep19492 said:


> For all the aspiring accountants, just an update. I got the NSW nomination approval and Visa 190 invite on 22/03/2018. My timeline and points breakdown is as below.
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> EDU = 15
> AUS Study = 5
> AUS Work exp = 5
> Partner = 5
> 
> 190 DOE with 80 points + 5 for ss on 19/02/2018
> NSW pre invite received = 02/03/2018
> Applied for pre-invite = 06/03/2018
> NSW approval and ITA = 22/03/2018.
> 
> Any questions please let me know.


Congratulations buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine123

EOI Lodged today

Taxation Accountant
Ielts: 20 Points
Australian Study: 5 Points
Bachelor of Accounting: 15 Points
25 Years old: 30 Points
Australian Work Experience: 5 Points
NSW Nomination: 5 Points
Total 75 + 5 

Accountant (General)
Ielts: 20 Points
Australian Study: 5 Points
Bachelor of Accounting: 15 Points
25 Years old: 30 Points
Australian Work Experience: 5 Points
NSW Nomination: 5 Points
Total 75 + 5


----------



## solvaish

Got my NSW approval today.

Applied on 10 Feb 18.

Approval 27 March 18.

75 + 5

Accountant (General)



Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

solvaish said:


> Got my NSW approval today.
> 
> Applied on 10 Feb 18.
> 
> Approval 27 March 18.
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate!! 

When didn’t you get your ITA and when didn’t you update your EOI to 75 points?


----------



## solvaish

Moiz23 said:


> Congratulations mate!!
> 
> When didn’t you get your ITA and when didn’t you update your EOI to 75 points?


EOI Date 28 Jan 18

ITA 2 Feb 18

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

solvaish said:


> Got my NSW approval today.
> 
> Applied on 10 Feb 18.
> 
> Approval 27 March 18.
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Sam_2810 said:


> Congratulations buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate...Have you applied the visa?

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

solvaish said:


> Thanks mate...Have you applied the visa?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Not yet... Will be applying for the same soon.

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunjann

hi guys,

I got my qualifications and work experience assessed by CPA Australia.
When I entered the work experience in skillselect it does not calculate any points.
the breakdown shows 'zero' for foreign work experience.
any idea why this is happening?


----------



## sharath121k

Gunjann said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I got my qualifications and work experience assessed by CPA Australia.
> When I entered the work experience in skillselect it does not calculate any points.
> the breakdown shows 'zero' for foreign work experience.
> any idea why this is happening?


How many years of experience do you have? I think minimum 3 yrs overseas experience is required to get 5 points. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunjann

sharath121k said:


> How many years of experience do you have? I think minimum 3 yrs overseas experience is required to get 5 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


hi I have more than 5 years but some got excluded because it was more than 10yrs ago. Still I have more than 3yrs so I should get 5 points
i'm a bit shocked by the 'zero' points.

Could it be anything to do with date format? starting - ending dates? I just can't understand. 

later on its got an option 'is your experience registered with any professional body' 
am i supposed to say yes if CPA australia assessed mine?

I've written to skillselect but they weren't helpful at all. 
can i delete my EOI and create a new one to see if it helps??ray:


----------



## sharath121k

Gunjann said:


> hi I have more than 5 years but some got excluded because it was more than 10yrs ago. Still I have more than 3yrs so I should get 5 points
> i'm a bit shocked by the 'zero' points.
> 
> Could it be anything to do with date format? starting - ending dates? I just can't understand.
> 
> later on its got an option 'is your experience registered with any professional body'
> am i supposed to say yes if CPA australia assessed mine?
> 
> I've written to skillselect but they weren't helpful at all.
> can i delete my EOI and create a new one to see if it helps??ray:


I would recomend you to check the dates which you have selected. It is pretty straight forward. Also there is a section which asks if you have assessed your skills. If yes then you need to obviously select yes and provide your certificate reference #. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette

Gunjann said:


> hi guys,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my qualifications and work experience assessed by CPA Australia.
> 
> When I entered the work experience in skillselect it does not calculate any points.
> 
> the breakdown shows 'zero' for foreign work experience.
> 
> any idea why this is happening?




Did you mark the experience as relevant ?


----------



## alzette

Hi guys,
I have a question and wonder if anyone in here can please help me.
We submitted our EOI with me as the main applicant (261111 Business analyst) and my husband helps to gain partner points. His occupation is Accountant 221111 and he has received positive skills assessment from CPA Australia (suitable for migration) without submitting any employment reference. 
My question is: when lodging the visa, do we need to give any evidence related to his employment? Or only the documents we gave CPA Australia would be enough?
———————


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi All, just wondering is there any lawyer/accountant who is specialist and provides assistance/service for cpaa experience assessment ? It will be great if he is based in Melbourne.


----------



## Sd1982

alzette said:


> Hi guys,
> I have a question and wonder if anyone in here can please help me.
> We submitted our EOI with me as the main applicant (261111 Business analyst) and my husband helps to gain partner points. His occupation is Accountant 221111 and he has received positive skills assessment from CPA Australia (suitable for migration) without submitting any employment reference.
> My question is: when lodging the visa, do we need to give any evidence related to his employment? Or only the documents we gave CPA Australia would be enough?
> ———————
> 
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> PTE-A: 20
> Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
> EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
> NSW invitation: 16 March 2018


The only documents you need to submit is your skills assessment and proof of functional English to claim partner points.


----------



## alzette

Sd1982 said:


> The only documents you need to submit is your skills assessment and proof of functional English to claim partner points.




Thanks for your quick reply!


----------



## truc

Dear buddies,


Do you have any information if there is any invitation for Finance Manager at current time, and at which points are invited?

You have any clues about this one?


----------



## Gunjann

alzette said:


> Did you mark the experience as relevant ?


Hi Alzette, I didn't see any option for that. where can i find the checkbox/ screen?
is it possible to send me a screenshot?


----------



## Gunjann

alzette said:


> Did you mark the experience as relevant ?


thank you
i did that too... not quite sure if its a technical issue or something else


----------



## alzette

Gunjann said:


> thank you
> 
> i did that too... not quite sure if its a technical issue or something else




That is quite unusual. 
But if all the dates are correct, you could try to create another EOI to see if it works better.


----------



## andreyx108b

truc said:


> Dear buddies,
> 
> 
> Do you have any information if there is any invitation for Finance Manager at current time, and at which points are invited?
> 
> You have any clues about this one?


NSW and SA are inviting for SC190.. with 70+5 and higher.


----------



## jontymorgan

andreyx108b said:


> NSW and SA are inviting for SC190.. with 70+5 and higher.


For SA the Finance Manager occupation is now under special conditions. It is also no longer available for nomination under high points so the only way of accessing it is if you are an international graduate of South Australia, have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months, or have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.


----------



## Moiz23

Sd1982 said:


> alzette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a question and wonder if anyone in here can please help me.
> We submitted our EOI with me as the main applicant (261111 Business analyst) and my husband helps to gain partner points. His occupation is Accountant 221111 and he has received positive skills assessment from CPA Australia (suitable for migration) without submitting any employment reference.
> My question is: when lodging the visa, do we need to give any evidence related to his employment? Or only the documents we gave CPA Australia would be enough?
> ———————
> 
> 
> 261111 (ICT Business analyst)
> Age: 25
> Education: 15
> Experience: 10
> PTE-A: 20
> Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
> EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
> EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
> NSW invitation: 16 March 2018
> 
> 
> 
> The only documents you need to submit is your skills assessment and proof of functional English to claim partner points.
Click to expand...


Hi, further to the above, I currently have 75 points as an Accountant. My partner is a qualified nutritionist and dietician. Her occupation is on the Short term skilled occupation list while Accountant is under the Medium occupation list.
Can I claim 5 partner points even though it’s on a different occupation list?
Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

Moiz23 said:


> Hi, further to the above, I currently have 75 points as an Accountant. My partner is a qualified nutritionist and dietician. Her occupation is on the Short term skilled occupation list while Accountant is under the Medium occupation list.
> Can I claim 5 partner points even though it’s on a different occupation list?
> Thanks




For claiming spouse points, spouse occupation should be on same skilled occupations list as yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

jontymorgan said:


> For SA the Finance Manager occupation is now under special conditions. It is also no longer available for nomination under high points so the only way of accessing it is if you are an international graduate of South Australia, have worked in a skilled occupation in South Australia for the last 12 months, or have an immediate family member permanently residing in South Australia for 12 months or more.




SA tend to change their requirements often, however, they have actually invited FM a lot in the past 12 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi Guys!

MY EOI submission early March. Now want to add my ACCA qualification to the education section which will not affect my points. 
I just afraid that this will change the date of submission to the end of March and push me at the end of the queue..

Will it change my date of submission? I have found different answers in internet, so confusing.

Thanks a lot


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> MY EOI submission early March. Now want to add my ACCA qualification to the education section which will not affect my points.
> I just afraid that this will change the date of submission to the end of March and push me at the end of the queue..
> 
> Will it change my date of submission? I have found different answers in internet, so confusing.
> 
> Thanks a lot




Your doe date will not change if points arent changing. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

andreyx108b said:


> Your doe date will not change if points arent changing.


thanks a lot for your prompt reply!
so basically the place in the queue is the DOE and not DOS?


----------



## tanya19850011

andreyx108b said:


> Your doe date will not change if points arent changing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suppose this is not correct...
I have changed information in my education, this did not affect my points and my date of Submission became 30 of March 
thats mean i now at the end of the queue ??


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> thanks a lot for your prompt reply!
> 
> so basically the place in the queue is the DOE and not DOS?




Yes. It is used for queuing purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> I suppose this is not correct...
> I have changed information in my education, this did not affect my points and my date of Submission became 30 of March
> thats mean i now at the end of the queue ??




Date of submission is irrelevant, date of effect is relevant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

tanya19850011 said:


> I suppose this is not correct...
> I have changed information in my education, this did not affect my points and my date of Submission became 30 of March
> thats mean i now at the end of the queue ??





andreyx108b said:


> Date of submission is irrelevant, date of effect is relevant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! i feel much more better :cheer2:


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> Thanks a lot! i feel much more better :cheer2:




Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

Guys! 
Is anyone has the same situation as me or heard about someone who had.

I have 2 positive skills assessment from CPA as EA and Accountant. They are not considered closely related occupations in ANZSCO but in my reference letters there are tasks from both codes. 

I have submitted 2 EOIs - one for External Auditor(EA) and other for Accountant and claimed points for experience for both. I did not assess my working experience as it is not mandatory.

Question - it is legal and right to submit EOI for different ANZCSO codes and claim points for working experience as these are two different codes?

all opinions are highly appreciated !

Cheers


----------



## tanya19850011

tanya19850011 said:


> Guys!
> Is anyone has the same situation as me or heard about someone who had.
> 
> I have 2 positive skills assessment from CPA as EA and Accountant. They are not considered closely related occupations in ANZSCO but in my reference letters there are tasks from both codes.
> 
> I have submitted 2 EOIs - one for External Auditor(EA) and other for Accountant and claimed points for experience for both. I did not assess my working experience as it is not mandatory.
> 
> Question - it is legal and right to submit EOI for different ANZCSO codes and claim points for working experience as these are two different codes?
> 
> all opinions are highly appreciated !
> 
> Cheers


i have already got reply but do not know how to delete my message.
that it is ok but still not sure shall I access my work experience in CPA or not.

From one side it is not mandatory 
from the other side there is a risk if officer will ask me about experience assessment and do not have one. 
I think CPA can not assess both.


----------



## sharath121k

Hi guys, has anyone got any pre invite from NSW this week between 25 to 30 Mar?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

sharath121k said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got any pre invite from NSW this week between 25 to 30 Mar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




There is no such thing as pre invite. 

However, i didnt see any invitations to apply for ss from nsw this week being reported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

Looks like no activity in NSW 190 this week. 



sharath121k said:


> Hi guys, has anyone got any pre invite from NSW this week between 25 to 30 Mar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons

I think Easter has affected their invitations.


----------



## Bonbons

Maybe not sending invites this Friday as Noone is working in Australia.


----------



## Hopeisalive

It's public holiday on Friday to Monday for easter


----------



## gio87

Hi guys, I'm currently at 75 points w/o ss and on Wed the 4th of April, I'll be at 80points because I complete one year of Australian experience. I have received 2 positive skill assessments one for 221111 - general accountant and 221112 - management accountant. What are my chances in getting a NSW invitation soon with DOE 4/4/2018?
Points breakdown:
Age: 30
Aus Study: 20
English: 20
PY: 5
Aus experience: 5
So 80 points in total + 5 points with SS?
I'd really appreciate your guidance and comments!! Thanks


----------



## Bonbons

You stand a very good chance I think. I got invited with 80 plus 5 ss two weeks ago. And DOE was a week before invite. Since you have experience I'm sure you will be considered before others with 80.


----------



## gio87

Thanks for the prompt reply. So, if we guess that the first state invitation round for April will occur next Fri the 6th, I still have chances to get an invitation in this round, correct??


----------



## tanya19850011

Dear All !

I have one question...

I have de facto partner, we are together more than 2 years. 
I have submitted EOI as accountant and auditor, he done nothing yet. I need more points cause with my points i will never receive ITA.. I want to add him and get 5 points. 

He is a Surgeon, working experience in Malaysia for more than 6 years in hospital, both, Accountant and Surgeon in MLTSSL. But I have heard that for doctor process in much more complicated...

I know that in order to claim points for the partner, partner must have IELTS 7 and skill assessment and be in the same list like applicant. But I am not sure what are the exact steps for doctors - what he must to do in order for me to receive 5 points and add him? 

Andreyx108b, do you have any idea also, please? You seems a very knowledgeable person! 

I know i can find info what is the process for doctors for immigration purposes but i do not know how to find info regarding the process when the partner is doctor....I suppose the process is much more simpler....

Highly appreciated for any useful information if someone had the same situation!

Cheers

Regards, 
Tanya


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> Dear All !
> 
> I have one question...
> 
> I have de facto partner, we are together more than 2 years.
> I have submitted EOI as accountant and auditor, he done nothing yet. I need more points cause with my points i will never receive ITA.. I want to add him and get 5 points.
> 
> He is a Surgeon, working experience in Malaysia for more than 6 years in hospital, both, Accountant and Surgeon in MLTSSL. But I have heard that for doctor process in much more complicated...
> 
> I know that in order to claim points for the partner, partner must have IELTS 7 and skill assessment and be in the same list like applicant. But I am not sure what are the exact steps for doctors - what he must to do in order for me to receive 5 points and add him?
> 
> Andreyx108b, do you have any idea also, please? You seems a very knowledgeable person!
> 
> I know i can find info what is the process for doctors for immigration purposes but i do not know how to find info regarding the process when the partner is doctor....I suppose the process is much more simpler....
> 
> Highly appreciated for any useful information if someone had the same situation!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Regards,
> Tanya


I would suggest to create a separate thread, or find doctors related thread. 

Better to improve your PTE.


----------



## tanya19850011

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to create a separate thread, or find doctors related thread.
> 
> Better to improve your PTE.


good idea! thanks! will do that!

My PTE is 90 lol 
I have no other way to get additional points hahah

only my partner...


----------



## alizain1156

tanya19850011 said:


> Dear All !
> 
> I have one question...
> 
> I have de facto partner, we are together more than 2 years.
> I have submitted EOI as accountant and auditor, he done nothing yet. I need more points cause with my points i will never receive ITA.. I want to add him and get 5 points.
> 
> He is a Surgeon, working experience in Malaysia for more than 6 years in hospital, both, Accountant and Surgeon in MLTSSL. But I have heard that for doctor process in much more complicated...
> 
> I know that in order to claim points for the partner, partner must have IELTS 7 and skill assessment and be in the same list like applicant. But I am not sure what are the exact steps for doctors - what he must to do in order for me to receive 5 points and add him?
> 
> Andreyx108b, do you have any idea also, please? You seems a very knowledgeable person!
> 
> I know i can find info what is the process for doctors for immigration purposes but i do not know how to find info regarding the process when the partner is doctor....I suppose the process is much more simpler....
> 
> Highly appreciated for any useful information if someone had the same situation!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Regards,
> Tanya


In this case, i would suggest changing your partner to somebody who is an accountant. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

alizain1156 said:


> In this case, i would suggest changing your partner to somebody who is an accountant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


"looking for migrating partner - long term relationship".


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> good idea! thanks! will do that!
> 
> My PTE is 90 lol
> I have no other way to get additional points hahah
> 
> only my partner...


Your can try to get NAATI? You also speak Russian i assume?  5 extra points...  

Or try Canada


----------



## tanya19850011

alizain1156 said:


> In this case, i would suggest changing your partner to somebody who is an accountant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


hahah !

Brilliant idea - i think i will create a separate threat !!:director:


----------



## tanya19850011

andreyx108b said:


> Your can try to get NAATI? You also speak Russian i assume?  5 extra points...


for NAATI you should have some diploma or certificate as a translator. i do not have that. ...



andreyx108b said:


> Or try Canada


already... its also not such easy... For canada i also do not have high points and need a province nomination. For province nomination i need to have a job offer from canadian employer which is not easy believe me...it is almost impossible.
i am persistent, 27 IELTS attempts! but getting a job offer from canadian employer from overseas impossible for me!....i am looking for one year already and no result.


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> for NAATI you should have some diploma or certificate as a translator. i do not have that. ...
> 
> 
> already... its also not such easy... For canada i also do not have high points and need a province nomination. For province nomination i need to have a job offer from canadian employer which is not easy believe me...it is almost impossible.
> i am persistent, 27 IELTS attempts! but getting a job offer from canadian employer from overseas impossible for me!....i am looking for one year already and no result.


You can do NAATI training, and pass exam.. it takes something like 6 months or so. You can check on the web-site. 

With high IELTS and plenty of work experience... you still don't get high CRS? Hm...


----------



## tanya19850011

andreyx108b said:


> You can do NAATI training, and pass exam.. it takes something like 6 months or so. You can check on the web-site.


thanks ! will check that 



andreyx108b said:


> With high IELTS and plenty of work experience... you still don't get high CRS? Hm...


IELTS R, S, L - 8, W-7, 
work experience - 5 years 

they gave me only 25 for transferable skills education - language (because of W 7). therefore i have 419 points in Express entry profile. Yes, i am eligible, but my points are low and they invite only with 430 and higher...

i hoped to have 50 for transferable skills, i just needed to get IELTS W 7,5..
I am tired with this IELTS writing section,, can not do it anymore, to be honest. They are just taking your money , i have an allergy on IELTS exam.. Enough. 

still Australia is my priority so still i have a hope i will go there one day :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sanath89

Hi Guys, my visa (189 - Accountant) application was lodged by my VISA agent on the 1st of November 2017 and still i haven't got the final result. I have also submitted all required documents (PCC, Medicals, etc). When asked, they say that they have to wait till the DIBP contacts them. I have heard that in certain instances, the applicants have been granted VISA shortly after they have contacted DIBP directly to inquire about processing delays. I don't know my case officer. Is there a way to contact DIBP and ask about my application?


----------



## lingling

tanya19850011 said:


> thanks ! will check that
> 
> 
> 
> IELTS R, S, L - 8, W-7,
> work experience - 5 years
> 
> they gave me only 25 for transferable skills education - language (because of W 7). therefore i have 419 points in Express entry profile. Yes, i am eligible, but my points are low and they invite only with 430 and higher...
> 
> i hoped to have 50 for transferable skills, i just needed to get IELTS W 7,5..
> I am tired with this IELTS writing section,, can not do it anymore, to be honest. They are just taking your money , i have an allergy on IELTS exam.. Enough.
> 
> still Australia is my priority so still i have a hope i will go there one day :fingerscrossed:


Hi, I took IELTS 14x before hitting all the 8.0 in all segments. Agree that Writing is normally the killer. If you have not gotten an IELTS tutor, try getting 1. I got myself 2 tutors and both pointed out my common mistakes. So I worked on those areas. My band was consistently 7.5 for a couple of takes before I scored 8.0 last Sept. Don't give Up! I almost did.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Any update on last round??


----------



## diakov

Hi andreyx108b,

What is going to happen if I get a new passport and then update it in EOI? Is it going to move my queue?


----------



## kams23

*Age points query*

HI all,

This is my first ever post here!

I need some guidance regarding age points.

I have received NSW SS 190 for General accountant yesterday. (My EOI status says, Apply Visa)

I will be losing 5 points for age on 23rd April 2018.

My question is do I need to file for Visa before 23rd April 2018, or is my deadline 60 days from the date of receiving invitation.

Can I still lose 5 points on 23rd April 2018, or are my points frozen now for this EOI.

I can file for Visa before 23rd April, yet my query is just about the urgency, so as what is my deadline, 22nd April or 1st Week June.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## sharath121k

kams23 said:


> HI all,
> 
> This is my first ever post here!
> 
> I need some guidance regarding age points.
> 
> I have received NSW SS 190 for General accountant yesterday. (My EOI status says, Apply Visa)
> 
> I will be losing 5 points for age on 23rd April 2018.
> 
> My question is do I need to file for Visa before 23rd April 2018, or is my deadline 60 days from the date of receiving invitation.
> 
> Can I still lose 5 points on 23rd April 2018, or are my points frozen now for this EOI.
> 
> I can file for Visa before 23rd April, yet my query is just about the urgency, so as what is my deadline, 22nd April or 1st Week June.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Hi, may we know your points breakdown please 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## glenseo

according to the March 2018 report by the Department of Jobs and Small Business, Accountants are not in shortage anymore and are very likely to be removed from the list next financial year.

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/accountant-occupational-reports-0


----------



## andreyx108b

diakov said:


> Hi andreyx108b,
> 
> 
> 
> What is going to happen if I get a new passport and then update it in EOI? Is it going to move my queue?




No. DOE will not be affected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kams23

sharath121k said:


> Hi, may we know your points breakdown please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Age - 30
Study - 20
PTE - 20
PY - 5
Experience -5 
NSW SS - 5

Total - 80 + 5


----------



## sharath121k

kams23 said:


> HI all,
> 
> This is my first ever post here!
> 
> I need some guidance regarding age points.
> 
> I have received NSW SS 190 for General accountant yesterday. (My EOI status says, Apply Visa)
> 
> I will be losing 5 points for age on 23rd April 2018.
> 
> My question is do I need to file for Visa before 23rd April 2018, or is my deadline 60 days from the date of receiving invitation.
> 
> Can I still lose 5 points on 23rd April 2018, or are my points frozen now for this EOI.
> 
> I can file for Visa before 23rd April, yet my query is just about the urgency, so as what is my deadline, 22nd April or 1st Week June.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


When you say EOI status, we believe you mean in skill select already received an approval from NSW and you can apply. I think your points would be freeze. However why do you want you wait until 23. Just apply for visa mate. Good luck with your application. 
By the way when did you receive your invitation to apply from NSW and what was your Date of affect?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## agentkamz2015

anyone got pre-invite from NSW 16 March onwards?


----------



## andreyx108b

agentkamz2015 said:


> anyone got pre-invite from NSW 16 March onwards?




You can check for yourself. 

There is no such thing as pre-invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011

Hi dear All!

i have received today message in skill select for 489 that my occupation is not in the list anymore and will not be considered.....
looks like they closed 489...
SA closed for high points. You can apply only if you have studied there or have relatives or worked ...

Has anyone received similar message?


----------



## andreyx108b

tanya19850011 said:


> Hi dear All!
> 
> i have received today message in skill select for 489 that my occupation is not in the list anymore and will not be considered.....
> looks like they closed 489...
> SA closed for high points. You can apply only if you have studied there or have relatives or worked ...
> 
> Has anyone received similar message?




Yes. Many did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar

What that message means. Is Accounting and Auditing removed from all 489 lists.


----------



## Devina2008

Looks like


sumitsagar said:


> What that message means. Is Accounting and Auditing removed from all 489 lists.


----------



## ykhawaja

Devina2008 said:


> Looks like
> 
> 
> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> 
> What that message means. Is Accounting and Auditing removed from all 489 lists.
Click to expand...

Nope, I don’t think so . It has to be for the states. Other states such as TAS or NT are still accepting 489


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all, would appreciate if you can provide input on the following.

I'm making work experience for myself for accountant role, what is the ideal length for the job description? It is atm 2 pages for me on employment referencr. Is it too much or should I limit the responsibilities to 1 page?

The reason I have too many is that I want to ensure that my job responsibilities are closely related and covers everything.

Kind regards


----------



## Kk28

Hi everyone,

I received my NSW approval last 29 March 2018 before the long weekend 
Occupation: General Accountant
Points: 80 + 5
EOI date: 10 Feb 2018
NSW ITA: 16 Feb 2018
Application submitted: 21 Feb 2018
NSW approval: 29 Mar 2018

All the best to those who are still waiting and are working hard to increase their points.
You can do it! You’ll get there but you really have to work hard and commit yourself, money and time to it. Unfortunately, for most of us, there are no shortcuts to this whole process. I personally struggled, finished my degree in late 2015 with 45 points, increased my points in 2016 to 50, early 2017 to 65 pts, finally by end of 2017 to 80 pts.

By the end of it, I have taken a total of 13 English exams (PTE, IELTS) and enrolled in two PTE coaching/review centres (English Wise; e2Language.com – highly recommended); applied for another student visa as 485 expired; almost gave up 1 million times but I have to get this for my family and that’s what kept me going. I know the wait for me is still not over until I get that email saying my PR is granted but hey, I’ve worked hard and waited for 2 years plus 3.5 years of study, what’s another 9 months right?

Sending everyone positive energy and a virtual hug.


----------



## jkfooty1

I believe every candidate with 221111 Accounting nomination in their EOI would have received a msg from skillselect to untick 489 regional visa from their EOI ? What does that mean, they wont be issuing any 489 visa to accountants ?

"The client's nominated occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass" However i did check SOL list, occupation is still there


----------



## Sd1982

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi all, would appreciate if you can provide input on the following.
> 
> I'm making work experience for myself for accountant role, what is the ideal length for the job description? It is atm 2 pages for me on employment referencr. Is it too much or should I limit the responsibilities to 1 page?
> 
> The reason I have too many is that I want to ensure that my job responsibilities are closely related and covers everything.
> 
> Kind regards


You can send me a Direct message with your duties.


----------



## sharath121k

Kk28 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my NSW approval last 29 March 2018 before the long weekend
> Occupation: General Accountant
> Points: 80 + 5
> EOI date: 10 Feb 2018
> NSW ITA: 16 Feb 2018
> Application submitted: 21 Feb 2018
> NSW approval: 29 Mar 2018
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting and are working hard to increase their points.
> You can do it! You’ll get there but you really have to work hard and commit yourself, money and time to it. Unfortunately, for most of us, there are no shortcuts to this whole process. I personally struggled, finished my degree in late 2015 with 45 points, increased my points in 2016 to 50, early 2017 to 65 pts, finally by end of 2017 to 80 pts.
> 
> By the end of it, I have taken a total of 13 English exams (PTE, IELTS) and enrolled in two PTE coaching/review centres (English Wise; e2Language.com – highly recommended); applied for another student visa as 485 expired; almost gave up 1 million times but I have to get this for my family and that’s what kept me going. I know the wait for me is still not over until I get that email saying my PR is granted but hey, I’ve worked hard and waited for 2 years plus 3.5 years of study, what’s another 9 months right?
> 
> Sending everyone positive energy and a virtual hug.


Congratulations mate! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## msial

*Qualification Assessment*

HI 

I am new to this forum and need members help to get answers to the following questions:

1) Is anyone in the group recently got qualification assessment from Institute of Chartered Accountants of Australia and New Zealand?

2) I am a Chartered Accountant from Institute of Chartered Accountants of Pakistan, so which on is the preferable authority for my assessment. I know there are 3 entities who do assessment for Accountants (CAANZ, CAP and IPA)

3) Is skill assessment/experience assessment is mandatory to lodge EOI? or we can do only based on qualification assessment 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Vivalavida

I also got that email this morning about 489 visa.
Whats going on with immigration???????
And also saying to check my 189 eoi????????because of points could have changed... Bla bla bla...
Seriously... Whats going on here?
I think we are having toooo much


----------



## ykhawaja

Skill Select system error for 489 State sponsored EOIs - Iscah

there is an error


----------



## Vivalavida

ykhawaja said:


> Skill Select system error for 489 State sponsored EOIs - Iscah
> 
> there is an error





Yes, another error............


----------



## spvds

sharath121k said:


> Congratulations mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Congratulations and all the very best!


----------



## andreyx108b

Vivalavida said:


> Yes, another error............




Dont rely on iscah they tend to provide inaccurate information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87

Hi guys, yesterday night was supposed to me the NSW round, right? Has anyone got invited?


----------



## nectar_s

Hi 

Is there any thread on accountants experience moved to Australia. 

My story: Got grant in 2014, but due to personal reasons, moved to Melbourne last month only. Would like to interact with people who are already here. need to know how to do job hunt etc, what is the best course to pick up etc. Any help appreciated.


----------



## winter_soldier

I did not hear of anyone getting an invite this past Friday.



gio87 said:


> Hi guys, yesterday night was supposed to me the NSW round, right? Has anyone got invited?


----------



## andreyx108b

nectar_s said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there any thread on accountants experience moved to Australia.
> 
> My story: Got grant in 2014, but due to personal reasons, moved to Melbourne last month only. Would like to interact with people who are already here. need to know how to do job hunt etc, what is the best course to pick up etc. Any help appreciated.




Try joining whatsapp grp, people are very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melting-123

Any management accounts (221112) got a NSW invite? Starting to worry that I should've gone down the general accountant route.

Age:25
English: 20
Employment: 15
Education:15
Partner:5
NSW SS: 5
Total: (80 + 5)


----------



## handyjohn

Melting-123 said:


> Any management accounts (221112) got a NSW invite? Starting to worry that I should've gone down the general accountant route.
> 
> Age:25
> English: 20
> Employment: 15
> Education:15
> Partner:5
> NSW SS: 5
> Total: (80 + 5)




What’s your DOE ? You need to assess your experience as general accountant if you want to switch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melting-123

handyjohn said:


> What’s your DOE ? You need to assess your experience as general accountant if you want to switch
> 
> 
> DOE: 22nd March 2018
> 
> Thats what I'm considering... do I spend the money to get the experienced assessed as general accountant and apply again.
> 
> Have any management accountants been invited recently? If not then I have a serious decision to make


----------



## Antoine123

Applied on the 26/03/2018 
75 + 5 SS = 80 Points as both Accountant (General) and Taxation Accountant.
No invitation yet.

I assumed that all "accountants" get pooled altogether. I don't think that it makes a big difference to be honest.


----------



## gio87

Hi Melting, the most recent state invitation that was sent from NSW to accountants was on the 16th of March (based on this forum and immitracker too). Your DOE was later than this date so I would recommend you to wait and see before you spend any extra money. You are a high pointer (I have 80 + 5 SS too) and I don't believe that the ANZSCO would make any difference with your points.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Antoine123 said:


> Applied on the 26/03/2018
> 75 + 5 SS = 80 Points as both Accountant (General) and Taxation Accountant.
> No invitation yet.
> 
> I assumed that all "accountants" get pooled altogether. I don't think that it makes a big difference to be honest.


Hey mate,

Mine is also 75+5 SS, DOE 20/03/2018 General Acc. and Auditor

I will update if any news, u do too please


----------



## handyjohn

Just wondering how to change occupation if points are claimed for experience. I submitted accountant general duties when I applied for experience assessment from CPA. Now if I change occupation then do I need to submit same experience documents or new one ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melting-123

gio87 said:


> Hi Melting, the most recent state invitation that was sent from NSW to accountants was on the 16th of March (based on this forum and immitracker too). Your DOE was later than this date so I would recommend you to wait and see before you spend any extra money. You are a high pointer (I have 80 + 5 SS too) and I don't believe that the ANZSCO would make any difference with your points.



Thanks gio87. This is really helpful info. Please can you advise the immitracker that you are referring to? I have added my case to one but cant seem to get any useful analysis from it. Thanks again


----------



## Razes712

Hi everyone how much is the waiting time to get invitation for 75 pointers???


----------



## Razes712

Iscah estimation show no chance for 75 pointers till 2019 july??


----------



## the_afterthot

Melting-123 said:


> Thanks gio87. This is really helpful info. Please can you advise the immitracker that you are referring to? I have added my case to one but cant seem to get any useful analysis from it. Thanks again



Here you go...this is one tracker, there are different trackers for different purposes
https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87

Referring to the above... that's right!! This is the link for immitracker that I'm using too!!


----------



## ykhawaja

Hi guys I need an honest advice . When we are filling the form 80, it asks us that we need to give addresses for the countries that we have lived in the last 10 years since the age of 16 for more than 12 months.

I lived in uae from August 2003 till june 2009. So I live there till I was 17.

Hopefully next year I would be applying for PR and wanted to know whether a PCC from uae is needed. Since next year is going to be 2019 and going back 10 years would be 2009, I was only in UAE for 6 months in 2009. It’s a pain getting PCC if UAE from Australia. 
When filing the address section , should I write from 2003 to 2009 or should I put 1st January 2009 till June 2009.
Could someone advise


----------



## ykhawaja

Secondly is there a rule that when applying for 485 visa, you can apply for AFP only after your course is complete. ( end of the year), otherwise application is rejected


----------



## blackrider89

ykhawaja said:


> Secondly is there a rule that when applying for 485 visa, you can apply for AFP only after your course is complete. ( end of the year), otherwise application is rejected


Please elaborate. Did you mistake the AFP for the visa application process?


----------



## ykhawaja

blackrider89 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly is there a rule that when applying for 485 visa, you can apply for AFP only after your course is complete. ( end of the year), otherwise application is rejected
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate. Did you mistake the AFP for the visa application process?
Click to expand...

No I have not applied. It will in the future . What my question is that should I apply for an AFP only after I have received my finals results or no?


----------



## randeep19492

ykhawaja said:


> No I have not applied. It will in the future . What my question is that should I apply for an AFP only after I have received my finals results or no?


You can apply for an AFP police check anytime. There is no such thing as a pre-requisite to complete the course. For a 485 you need to have a police not older than 12 months.


----------



## ykhawaja

randeep19492 said:


> You can apply for an AFP police check anytime. There is no such thing as a pre-requisite to complete the course. For a 485 you need to have a police not older than 12 months.


Could you also please look at my question for the UAE Pcc ?


----------



## skskfdl

*nsw 190*

anyone waiting for 190 NSW invitation?
Can you please share your breakdown and DOE?
I have been waiting for more than 2 months now and it seems that no more invites for 75 points...

mine is 

75 (5 exp + 20 Eng)
DOE is 05/02/18


----------



## Antoine123

skskfdl said:


> anyone waiting for 190 NSW invitation?
> Can you please share your breakdown and DOE?
> I have been waiting for more than 2 months now and it seems that no more invites for 75 points...
> 
> Mine is
> 
> 75 (5 exp + 20 Eng)
> DOE is 05/02/18


Waiting on 190 NSW invitation too.
DOE 27/03/2018
75 + 5 =80 Points 

20 PTE
20 Study
30 Age
5 Australian Experience (soon to be updating to 3+ years)


----------



## tanya19850011

randeep19492 said:


> You will need to decide on your occupation. If you've got an assessment as an auditor, you can get one as an accountant general too. It doesn't matter what your title is, it can be financial analyst, accounts officer, junior accountant, senior accountant, assistant accountant or simply accountant....your duties listed in the reference letters (that needs to be drafted by you, not given by your company) matter for getting a positive employment assessment.



Not sure about that. Duties for accountant and auditor are not similar. How CPA can assess both experiences?


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Antoine123 said:


> Waiting on 190 NSW invitation too.
> DOE 27/03/2018
> 75 + 5 =80 Points
> 
> 20 PTE
> 20 Study
> 30 Age
> 5 Australian Experience (soon to be updating to 3+ years)


Hey Antoine,

Same profile and nearly the DOE as well.

Where did you read about the experience points being changed?


----------



## gio87

Nsw state nomination just received in my email.
80 points + 5ss


----------



## Antoine123

@Umerfarooq11

I just meant that I will have 3 years worth of Australian Experience. 
So going from 5 to 10 points.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

gio87 said:


> Nsw state nomination just received in my email.
> 80 points + 5ss


Many congratulations mate !!!! 

Please share timeline when u can


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Antoine123 said:


> @Umerfarooq11
> 
> I just meant that I will have 3 years worth of Australian Experience.
> So going from 5 to 10 points.


Good luck mate, I have heard people saying aussie exp is being taken away for one year next ceiling. Minimum would be 3 years for 5 points - again nothing form credible sources :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gio87

DOE 4/4/18
Management accountant - 221112
Age - 30
Aus Study - 20
English - 20
PY - 5
Aus exp - 5 
Ss - 5
80 points + 5 ss


----------



## gio87

Thanks... and good luck to you too!!


----------



## handyjohn

Any 80 points NSW invitation without experience points??????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoine123

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Good luck mate, I have heard people saying aussie exp is being taken away for one year next ceiling. Minimum would be 3 years for 5 points - again nothing form credible sources :fingerscrossed:


Well that's annoying... Where did you hear that from ?

Well I guess I'll apply for PR through my current 457 direct entry stream then ... or maybe apply for NT SS.


----------



## Vishrant

Received NSW Invite today....
80 + 5 ss
DOE: 26-03-2018

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810

Vishrant said:


> Received NSW Invite today....
> 80 + 5 ss
> DOE: 26-03-2018
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Congratulations buddy!!
All the best for ur process further..

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87

Congratulations mate!!


----------



## Sam_2810

gio87 said:


> Nsw state nomination just received in my email.
> 80 points + 5ss


Congratulations buddy!!

All the best for the process ahead.. 

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87

Thanks mate... all the best for your pr journrey!!


----------



## Melting-123

Congrats to those who received emails today..

we also received invitation to apply for NSW nomination!

DOE: 22 March 2018

Age: 25
English: 20
Employment: 15
Education: 15
Partner: 5
SS: 5
(80+5)


----------



## gio87

Well done Melting,

I received mine too today.
You see... you were worried about the ANZSCO, there was no reason for this!! 
All the best for the next steps!!


----------



## Melting-123

gio87 said:


> Well done Melting,
> 
> I received mine too today.
> You see... you were worried about the ANZSCO, there was no reason for this!!
> All the best for the next steps!!


Congrats to you too Gio, so pleased for you. Thanks again for your help and advice. Your info re the last invite date and immitracker was really helpful.

Look forward to following your journey!

x


----------



## phamtantan

Hello everyone,

I contacted my agent regarding my claim of work experience points for 1-year experience. He advised that it does not have to be assessed by any of the assessing authority and can be lodged straight to the department.

Is this correct? From reading DHA's website, I'm getting the impression that you need to have this assessed with CPA/CA/IPA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## gio87

Your agent is right. Assessimg your work experience through CPA/CA/ICAA is not mandatory for immigration. However, I would suggest you to do this only if you are in rush and you want to update your EOI asap so you are expecting an invitation in the next weeks. If not, then take the safe pathway and assess the experience through an accounting body. How many points do u have so I can give you my opinion if you want??


----------



## skskfdl

*190 nsw*

75 pointers with exp and 20 eng used to be invited by NSW within a month of their DOE until 5th of February and NSW have only been inviting 80 pointers since mid-Feb. 
What's going on now?? will they ever invite 75 pointers with experience again? or is it just because we have SOOOO MANY 80 pointers in the queue at the moment??
what the heck is going on??


----------



## tatsme

*hi*



gio87 said:


> Nsw state nomination just received in my email.
> 80 points + 5ss


hey congrats
how much time did you take to get NSW invite.
I will have 75 points in May this year so I was wondering if I should wait for 189 or apply for 190.


----------



## gio87

tatsme said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nsw state nomination just received in my email.
> 80 points + 5ss
> 
> 
> 
> hey congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much time did you take to get NSW invite.
> I will have 75 points in May this year so I was wondering if I should wait for 189 or apply for 190.
Click to expand...

Thank you!! It took me 8 days but I had 85 points in total, 80 + 5 for state nomination. With 75 points I'm not really sure how long it would take you for an invitation. Anyway I would suggest you to create an EOI expressing your interest for both types of visa (189 & 190) at the same time and then whichever comes first, there is nothing else you can do after that... only praying and waiting!!!


----------



## tatsme

*75 pointers- EOI?*

hi guys,

Are you guys aware of any one who got an invite in each of the two situations:
Any EOI with 75 points who got invite under 189?
Any EOI with 75+5 ss who got invite under 190?


----------



## phamtantan

Thanks so much for the offer.

My point composition is:

Age: 25
English: 20
Aus Degree: 5
Qualification: 15
Professional Year: 5

My 1 year of working won't be completed until 29th May, so just getting ready for that. Considering what you've advised it'd probably better to get an assessment.

Also thinking of doing NAATI CCL to keep up with the point race :rofl::boom:




gio87 said:


> Your agent is right. Assessimg your work experience through CPA/CA/ICAA is not mandatory for immigration. However, I would suggest you to do this only if you are in rush and you want to update your EOI asap so you are expecting an invitation in the next weeks. If not, then take the safe pathway and assess the experience through an accounting body. How many points do u have so I can give you my opinion if you want??


----------



## phamtantan

Hi guys,

Does anyone have experience with getting your work experience assessed with an accounting body? What are the duties that should or shouldn't be included on the letter of reference? I remember reading about it somewhere on the forum a while ago but couldn't find it now that I need 

Would greatly appreciate if anyone can help with this


----------



## gio87

phamtantan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with getting your work experience assessed with an accounting body? What are the duties that should or shouldn't be included on the letter of reference? I remember reading about it somewhere on the forum a while ago but couldn't find it now that I need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would greatly appreciate if anyone can help with this


Yes, the 29th of May is very close to the end of this financial year so with 75 points the chances are very low in getting an invitation in June so go fo the assessment and I'd also recommend you to try for sure the Naati. The more points you have the better, this is the rule for an invitation. I'm giving you the link from where you need to take the job duties and paraphrase them. But be careful, when I say it paraphrase it I mean it, if you use the same words the will reject it. Let me know if you need anything else.
http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]~2006~Chapter~UNIT+GROUP+2211+Accountants


----------



## winter_soldier

Yeah, I have been waiting since Feb 09th on 75+5 for SS myself. Have maxed out on exp and PTE score. Seems we have missed the bus by a few days and probably too many 80 pointers now. But then again, how can there be sooo many 80 pointers all of a sudden?!?!



skskfdl said:


> 75 pointers with exp and 20 eng used to be invited by NSW within a month of their DOE until 5th of February and NSW have only been inviting 80 pointers since mid-Feb.
> What's going on now?? will they ever invite 75 pointers with experience again? or is it just because we have SOOOO MANY 80 pointers in the queue at the moment??
> what the heck is going on??


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys could someone clarify this for me

If, in the last 10 years after turning 16 years of age, you spent a total of 12 months or more in any country, including your home country, provide a police certificate from that country.

I will be graduating in 2019 and wanted to know that do I need to provide police certificate for UAE since I lived there from august 2003 till june 2009. Will I need PCC. I was born on 3rd Nov 1991.
For form 80 in addresses , should I only put lived from jan 09 to jun 09 or august 03 till june 2009 since it is only last 10 years. 

Any advice Would be great


----------



## ykhawaja

I currently I have 65 points and am doing my masters from university of tasmania. At the end of the year hopefully I would have 75 points + 5 for SS

Age 30
PTE 20
Education 15
Aus Study 5 ( after i gradaute)
Regional Study 5 (after I graduate)
SS 5

75 + 5. Since there is no chance for 189, do you think I have a chance for 190 with TAS nomination with 75 + 5 points. I have heard they give preference to graduates from TAS


----------



## Japskaur

gio87 said:


> Thank you!! It took me 8 days but I had 85 points in total, 80 + 5 for state nomination. With 75 points I'm not really sure how long it would take you for an invitation. Anyway I would suggest you to create an EOI expressing your interest for both types of visa (189 & 190) at the same time and then whichever comes first, there is nothing else you can do after that... only praying and waiting!!!


hi
i got 80+5 ss points
accounting 
auditor both applied 189 190
nsw
eoi date 7/03/18
not invited yet
can u tell me tht is there any priority for experience
guys
tia


----------



## gio87

Japskaur said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! It took me 8 days but I had 85 points in total, 80 + 5 for state nomination. With 75 points I'm not really sure how long it would take you for an invitation. Anyway I would suggest you to create an EOI expressing your interest for both types of visa (189 & 190) at the same time and then whichever comes first, there is nothing else you can do after that... only praying and waiting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> i got 80+5 ss points
> accounting
> auditor both applied 189 190
> nsw
> eoi date 7/03/18
> not invited yet
> can u tell me tht is there any priority for experience
> guys
> tia
Click to expand...

Have you applied as an internal or external auditor??? Do u have any experience??
The last invitations sent to accountant with 80 + 5ss were all with experience. I'm not really sure if you are aware of this 190 visa has specific requirements and gives priority to applicants based on this:
1. Available seats for the specific ANZSCO
2. English test
3. Total points
4. Experience.

In opposite the 189 visa sends invitations based only on total points and DOE, for 190 though the criteria is a bit different.


----------



## Japskaur

gio87 said:


> Have you applied as an internal or external auditor??? Do u have any experience??
> The last invitations sent to accountant with 80 + 5ss were all with experience. I'm not really sure if you are aware of this 190 visa has specific requirements and gives priority to applicants based on this:
> 1. Available seats for the specific ANZSCO
> 2. English test
> 3. Total points
> 4. Experience.
> 
> In opposite the 189 visa sends invitations based only on total points and DOE, for 190 though the criteria is a bit different.


hi
my breakdown
pte 20
study 20
age 30
naati 5
py 5

is state sponsor ship will invite me or not
as i got no experience
tia


----------



## Japskaur

gio87 said:


> Have you applied as an internal or external auditor??? Do u have any experience??
> The last invitations sent to accountant with 80 + 5ss were all with experience. I'm not really sure if you are aware of this 190 visa has specific requirements and gives priority to applicants based on this:
> 1. Available seats for the specific ANZSCO
> 2. English test
> 3. Total points
> 4. Experience.
> 
> In opposite the 189 visa sends invitations based only on total points and DOE, for 190 though the criteria is a bit different.


applied both in general accountant nd external auditor


----------



## gio87

Japskaur said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied as an internal or external auditor??? Do u have any experience??
> The last invitations sent to accountant with 80 + 5ss were all with experience. I'm not really sure if you are aware of this 190 visa has specific requirements and gives priority to applicants based on this:
> 1. Available seats for the specific ANZSCO
> 2. English test
> 3. Total points
> 4. Experience.
> 
> In opposite the 189 visa sends invitations based only on total points and DOE, for 190 though the criteria is a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> my breakdown
> pte 20
> study 20
> age 30
> naati 5
> py 5
> 
> is state sponsor ship will invite me or not
> as i got no experience
> tia
Click to expand...

Hi Japskaur,
Firstly, congratulations on your points coz this a result of hard work.
The only disadvantage of state invitation is that they don't count the DOE. Maybe you have an older DOE eve mmj from me but this is not a measure for them, only for 189.
I'm going to the good part now. I believe that you'll get it soon because they are not many 80 pointers out there, not yet at least and imagine even less that have applied for 190 as well, because some of them don't want to or they are not aware of its existence.
The last invitation for accountants was recorded on the 12th of April and the pre last one on the 16th of March. On the 16th of March many invitations were sent without experience but still with 80 points. I assume is the case that my lawyer advised me. As we are getting closer to the end of the financial year the number of invitations available is going down, so they probably invited only the applicants with experience and no seats left for any other 80 pointers. However, the 80 pointers with experience may be cleared or close to get cleared by now and also the number of prospective applicants normally get reduced getting closer to June. So, be optimistic do not lose hope and I believe by the end of April the invitation should come. I hope this makes sense!!


----------



## govtec

Accountants left short changed with visa invitations - Iscah

Did you guys read the latest Iscah posting? 
What are your thoughts for 189 Accountant in July?


----------



## Sd1982

govtec said:


> Accountants left short changed with visa invitations - Iscah
> 
> Did you guys read the latest Iscah posting?
> What are your thoughts for 189 Accountant in July?


They will make accounting exclusively state sponsored but will not take it off their MLTSSL. At this point we feel that there are no invites, but states are inviting people. The drawback is the high points needed...


----------



## RaffinDK

solvaish said:


> Got my NSW approval today.
> 
> Applied on 10 Feb 18.
> 
> Approval 27 March 18.
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


Big Congratulation friend! :focus:

Can you please provide point breakdown? I submitted EOI in August 2017 and still no invite with 75 + 5 SS 

I did not have any experience. Could that be the reason why i hasnt been invited? 

English: 20 
PTE: 5 
25 year old: 30
Bachelor: 15
Aus study: 5 
state sponsor: 5
Total: 80


----------



## JustOnce

Hi Guys, I need your honest opinion. What is my chance of being invited for visa 190 NSW with 75+5? 
Age 25
PTE 20
Professional Degree 15
Work Exp 15
SS 5

Afraid that I will lose 10 points as I turn 40 in June 27. Do you think I would get invited with 75+5 before my birthday?


----------



## sharath121k

Japskaur said:


> hi
> my breakdown
> pte 20
> study 20
> age 30
> naati 5
> py 5
> 
> is state sponsor ship will invite me or not
> as i got no experience
> tia


Hi, whats your Doe? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sd1982

JustOnce said:


> Hi Guys, I need your honest opinion. What is my chance of being invited for visa 190 NSW with 75+5?
> Age 25
> PTE 20
> Professional Degree 15
> Work Exp 15
> SS 5
> 
> Afraid that I will lose 10 points as I turn 40 in June 27. Do you think I would get invited with 75+5 before my birthday?


Hate to say it but you won't get invited before July 1, 2018 with 75 points. However, if you manage to up your points to 80 + 5, you have a good chance with NSW. Try NAATI accreditation.


----------



## Umer3131

RaffinDK said:


> solvaish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my NSW approval today.
> 
> Applied on 10 Feb 18.
> 
> Approval 27 March 18.
> 
> 75 + 5
> 
> Accountant (General)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Big Congratulation friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please provide point breakdown? I submitted EOI in August 2017 and still no invite with 75 + 5 SS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not have any experience. Could that be the reason why i hasnt been invited?
> 
> English: 20
> PTE: 5
> 25 year old: 30
> Bachelor: 15
> Aus study: 5
> state sponsor: 5
> Total: 80
Click to expand...

With 75 points in aug you shuld have recieved 189 invitation as all 75 pointers were invited until 18 october!


----------



## Antoine123

So here I am stuck at 75 points and trying to apply for permanent residency that I will probably never obtain through a visa 189.

Back in December 2017 when accountant with 75 points still stood a chance to get an pre-invite I applied for my skilled + employment assessment. Eventually two weeks later I got told that my payment has cleared and they will start to process the application. They advised that it would take up to 6 weeks. 4 weeks later, the case officer requested additional documents which I provided the very next day. They claimed that it would be the only documents they will request from me and for now on it could take up to 6 weeks for the to process literally 2 letters...
3 Weeks later they contacted me again requesting further documents including two statutory declarations to be signed in front of a JP... I told them to *you know* themselves and cancel the skill assessment (of course no refund issued).

I went through another body, used the fast track services and got my skill assessment positive after 3 days and work employment assessment positive after another 4 days. Keep in mind that I provided the two bodies the exact same documents...

Anyway after wasting about 2-3 months I have now lodged my 189 and 190 EOI.

But of course 75 points is not not sufficient enough.

So I decided to enroll a Naati course, I called the office and they advised that the new certification system is paused until December 2018... and no test will be offered until then.

Great, I can't do that either let's try to enroll a professional year. Uh oh I'm on a bridging visa until my 457 gets granted, therefore I am not entitled to the course.

Last hope is :
- 1) Get my 457 approved before accountants get removed from the list (8 months wait now, still hasn't been approved)
- 2) Wait until I get 3 years worth of Australian Experience (3 months left)
- 3) Miracle ?


----------



## gio87

Antoine123 said:


> So here I am stuck at 75 points and trying to apply for permanent residency that I will probably never obtain through a visa 189.
> 
> Back in December 2017 when accountant with 75 points still stood a chance to get an pre-invite I applied for my skilled + employment assessment. Eventually two weeks later I got told that my payment has cleared and they will start to process the application. They advised that it would take up to 6 weeks. 4 weeks later, the case officer requested additional documents which I provided the very next day. They claimed that it would be the only documents they will request from me and for now on it could take up to 6 weeks for the to process literally 2 letters...
> 3 Weeks later they contacted me again requesting further documents including two statutory declarations to be signed in front of a JP... I told them to *you know* themselves and cancel the skill assessment (of course no refund issued).
> 
> I went through another body, used the fast track services and got my skill assessment positive after 3 days and work employment assessment positive after another 4 days. Keep in mind that I provided the two bodies the exact same documents...
> 
> Anyway after wasting about 2-3 months I have now lodged my 189 and 190 EOI.
> 
> But of course 75 points is not not sufficient enough.
> 
> So I decided to enroll a Naati course, I called the office and they advised that the new certification system is paused until December 2018... and no test will be offered until then.
> 
> Great, I can't do that either let's try to enroll a professional year. Uh oh I'm on a bridging visa until my 457 gets granted, therefore I am not entitled to the course.
> 
> Last hope is :
> - 1) Get my 457 approved before accountants get removed from the list (8 months wait now, still hasn't been approved)
> - 2) Wait until I get 3 years worth of Australian Experience (3 months left)
> - 3) Miracle ?


Hi Antoine,
I'm feeling so sorry for you. This is a really bad story. Anyway just to make you feel a bit better, the professional year needs 9 months for you to finish and from the day you lodge an application to Naati takes definitely longer than 3 months for the results which are not certain. So 3 years of exp is the best option for you at this stage. I just had an appointment with my agent regarding my application and she doesn't believe that accounting will get out of the list and I don't believe it either. So, just wait and you'll see that very soon your 457 will be granted and your experience will take you up to 80 points!! The long wait for 457 is normal given that all were running to lodge a 457 before it was abolished. Be patient and everything will be fine!!


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Antoine123 said:


> So here I am stuck at 75 points and trying to apply for permanent residency that I will probably never obtain through a visa 189.
> 
> Back in December 2017 when accountant with 75 points still stood a chance to get an pre-invite I applied for my skilled + employment assessment. Eventually two weeks later I got told that my payment has cleared and they will start to process the application. They advised that it would take up to 6 weeks. 4 weeks later, the case officer requested additional documents which I provided the very next day. They claimed that it would be the only documents they will request from me and for now on it could take up to 6 weeks for the to process literally 2 letters...
> 3 Weeks later they contacted me again requesting further documents including two statutory declarations to be signed in front of a JP... I told them to *you know* themselves and cancel the skill assessment (of course no refund issued).
> 
> I went through another body, used the fast track services and got my skill assessment positive after 3 days and work employment assessment positive after another 4 days. Keep in mind that I provided the two bodies the exact same documents...
> 
> Anyway after wasting about 2-3 months I have now lodged my 189 and 190 EOI.
> 
> But of course 75 points is not not sufficient enough.
> 
> So I decided to enroll a Naati course, I called the office and they advised that the new certification system is paused until December 2018... and no test will be offered until then.
> 
> Great, I can't do that either let's try to enroll a professional year. Uh oh I'm on a bridging visa until my 457 gets granted, therefore I am not entitled to the course.
> 
> Last hope is :
> - 1) Get my 457 approved before accountants get removed from the list (8 months wait now, still hasn't been approved)
> - 2) Wait until I get 3 years worth of Australian Experience (3 months left)
> - 3) Miracle ?



Hey mate,

What professional body did you end up using saving time and hassle ?


----------



## 191jatan

Hello Experts,

My Points Breakdown are as follows:
Aus. Study: 20
PY: 5
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Spouse Points: 5
80 points without SS (189)
85 with SS (190)
Accountant General 221111 & External Auditor 221213

My 485 are expiring next month which is next month 20th may 2018 to be precise.

1)Any chance for me to get an invite at least for 190 before my visa expiry?

I need to ask 1 more thing regarding PY & Claiming spouse points
2)DO I need to do a PY assessment from any accounting body after completing Professional Year?
3)My wife got a positive assessment from CPA for accountant general 221111 so can I claim her 5 points in my external auditor EOI? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## gio87

191jatan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My Points Breakdown are as follows:
> Aus. Study: 20
> PY: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Spouse Points: 5
> 80 points without SS (189)
> 85 with SS (190)
> Accountant General 221111 & External Auditor 221213
> 
> My 485 are expiring next month which is next month 20th may 2018 to be precise.
> 
> 1)Any chance for me to get an invite at least for 190 before my visa expiry?
> 
> I need to ask 1 more thing regarding PY & Claiming spouse points
> 2)DO I need to do a PY assessment from any accounting body after completing Professional Year?
> 3)My wife got a positive assessment from CPA for accountant general 221111 so can I claim her 5 points in my external auditor EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi mate, have you received a full positive assessment gor yourself from CPA?


----------



## 191jatan

gio87 said:


> Hi mate, have you received a full positive assessment gor yourself from CPA?


YES! I assessed through CA ANZ.


----------



## gio87

191jatan said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, have you received a full positive assessment gor yourself from CPA?
> 
> 
> 
> YES! I assessed through CA ANZ.
Click to expand...

Ok good!! Then you don't need to assess your PY certificate, everything is fine. Yes, you can also claim your partner's points because you are in the same list.
However, even if you receive a state invitation next week it will be already the end of the April. The state invitation is not a visa, you need to upload your docs and then to be reviewed and once it is approved then you will be ready to lodge a visa application which will give you a bridging visa. The average waiting time for a state approval is 4-5 weeks but it may take up to 12 weeks which as you understand it makes it too difficult for you to have your bridging visa before the 20th of May. There is an option that you can ask for this to be expedited because your visa is expiring and you are currently working but you don't claim any experience points so I don't know if this will have a positive result. Secondly, applicants with 80 points with experience have priority before you for getting a state invitation, this is the rule. As a result, I would say that if you want to stay in Aus apply for a new visa before the previous one expires.


----------



## agentkamz2015

Check your EOI guys, i did not receive any email. 189 status invited 85pts doe 21 March. Hope we all have a good day today.


----------



## blackrider89

RaffinDK said:


> Big Congratulation friend! :focus:
> 
> Can you please provide point breakdown? I submitted EOI in August 2017 and still no invite with 75 + 5 SS
> 
> I did not have any experience. Could that be the reason why i hasnt been invited?
> 
> English: 20
> PTE: 5
> 25 year old: 30
> Bachelor: 15
> Aus study: 5
> state sponsor: 5
> Total: 80


Yup that's the reason. Just a few with 75 points and experience got invites from NSW.


----------



## randeep19492

191jatan said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My Points Breakdown are as follows:
> Aus. Study: 20
> PY: 5
> Age: 30
> PTE: 20
> Spouse Points: 5
> 80 points without SS (189)
> 85 with SS (190)
> Accountant General 221111 & External Auditor 221213
> 
> My 485 are expiring next month which is next month 20th may 2018 to be precise.
> 
> 1)Any chance for me to get an invite at least for 190 before my visa expiry?
> 
> I need to ask 1 more thing regarding PY & Claiming spouse points
> 2)DO I need to do a PY assessment from any accounting body after completing Professional Year?
> 3)My wife got a positive assessment from CPA for accountant general 221111 so can I claim her 5 points in my external auditor EOI?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi, 

Good to see that you're on 80 points. In case you're running out of time you send an email or speak to NSW to expedite your case as your visa is expiring and you're working in NSW. I did the same as my partner's visa was expiring soon. They usually attend to such requests as the NSW nomination stage is a mere formality to check all your documents. Although they do not guarantee a faster outcome but no harm in speaking to them over the phone and sending them an email. I did that and they approved mine soon. 

Regarding PY - for claiming points you will need the completion certificate from your provider.


----------



## MaQ2017

Hi everyone!
For those who are working in AU, I’m wondering what award accountants are under? I would like CPAA to assess my work experience. I am a bit worried because when I checked my employment contract, under remuneration, it states Clerks - private sector award. I am currently working full time as an Accountant. My job description perfectly fits the job responsibilities identified in the Anzsco code. I receive $26/hour + super.

Would this be an issue? I need your opinion. Please.


----------



## randeep19492

MaQ2017 said:


> Hi everyone!
> For those who are working in AU, I’m wondering what award accountants are under? I would like CPAA to assess my work experience. I am a bit worried because when I checked my employment contract, under remuneration, it states Clerks - private sector award. I am currently working full time as an Accountant. My job description perfectly fits the job responsibilities identified in the Anzsco code. I receive $26/hour + super.
> 
> Would this be an issue? I need your opinion. Please.


For getting assessed as an accountant you don't need to be under any specific award or pay scale. As long as your duties are proper and upto the level you are considered as an accountant based on your work reference. Doesn't matter what your payscale is.


----------



## Melting-123

Feeling sick...

Just realised that I uploaded an incorrect copy of my CV to NSW. The job titles do not match the CPA assessment...The CPA assessment was based on my job titles where as the CV titles are more relevant to the external market eg Commodity Risk Lead v Product Control Transformation Manager.

What should I do, I feel so sick. Have I completely messed this opportunity up?

Please help


----------



## kejoe

191jatan said:


> YES! I assessed through CA ANZ.


Hi mate. How long did CA ANZ take to conclude your assessment?


----------



## gio87

Melting-123 said:


> Feeling sick...
> 
> Just realised that I uploaded an incorrect copy of my CV to NSW. The job titles do not match the CPA assessment...The CPA assessment was based on my job titles where as the CV titles are more relevant to the external market eg Commodity Risk Lead v Product Control Transformation Manager.
> 
> What should I do, I feel so sick. Have I completely messed this opportunity up?
> 
> Please help


Hi there,
I need some more info to see what happened. Your CV includes only the job titles or the job tasks as well? 
If so, the job tasks do match with a management accountant??
But before everything else I would recommend you to create a totally new EOI the same as the previous one for 190 visa only just in case sth goes wrong so you can get invited again and then we can discuss it further.


----------



## Melting-123

Hi Gio, thanks for your reponse. 
The CV includes the job titles and the role descriptions but the job titles do not exactly match the CPA employment assessment that I also submitted to NSW. 

Feeling so stressed right now


----------



## gio87

Melting-123 said:


> Hi Gio, thanks for your reponse.
> The CV includes the job titles and the role descriptions but the job titles do not exactly match the CPA employment assessment that I also submitted to NSW.
> 
> Feeling so stressed right now


That's ok, cv sometimes is different from our experience letter but the most important thing is the role description not the job title. The job description is the same or you have made some changes there too??


----------



## Piyali

Melting-123 said:


> Feeling sick...
> 
> 
> 
> Just realised that I uploaded an incorrect copy of my CV to NSW. The job titles do not match the CPA assessment...The CPA assessment was based on my job titles where as the CV titles are more relevant to the external market eg Commodity Risk Lead v Product Control Transformation Manager.
> 
> 
> 
> What should I do, I feel so sick. Have I completely messed this opportunity up?
> 
> 
> 
> Please help




No need to worry.
My cousin had done same thing.
Just upload the correct one. They will contact you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017

randeep19492 said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> For those who are working in AU, I’m wondering what award accountants are under? I would like CPAA to assess my work experience. I am a bit worried because when I checked my employment contract, under remuneration, it states Clerks - private sector award. I am currently working full time as an Accountant. My job description perfectly fits the job responsibilities identified in the Anzsco code. I receive $26/hour + super.
> 
> Would this be an issue? I need your opinion. Please.
> 
> 
> 
> For getting assessed as an accountant you don't need to be under any specific award or pay scale. As long as your duties are proper and upto the level you are considered as an accountant based on your work reference. Doesn't matter what your payscale is.
Click to expand...

Glad to know. Thank you so much! 

I will send them a copy of my employment contract.


----------



## Melting-123

gio87 said:


> That's ok, cv sometimes is different from our experience letter but the most important thing is the role description not the job title. The job description is the same or you have made some changes there too??


My CV is 2 pages long and covers 17 years. Under each job are just the key achievements not the actual role. 

The Career Summary that I submitted to CPA was 16 pages long and went into a great deal of detail for each role that I have performed in the past 10 years. 

Maybe I need to send them this document as it clearly shows my experience is all related to management accounting?


----------



## Faraz365

Hey guys,
As per iscah, dha dtarted inviting accountants. All 85 pointers got invited

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melting-123

Faraz365 said:


> Hey guys,
> As per iscah, dha dtarted inviting accountants. All 85 pointers got invited
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


It could be an error as in the wording says: 'There seem to be no accountants invited' but in the table the date for 85 pointers is 17th April 2018?!?!? 

Also someone commmented on the forum today that they got invited but did not receive an email

Very strange

I want to feel optimistic but I cant see it being correct sadly


----------



## blackrider89

Yeah true. One of our clients with 80 points, EOI end of last year/beginning of this year, got invited.


----------



## Melting-123

blackrider89 said:


> Yeah true. One of our clients with 80 points, EOI end of last year/beginning of this year, got invited.


In that case I take it back!! What great news for accountants! We def deserve some for a change !! Hope they continue to invite over the coming rounds


----------



## Faraz365

Melting-123 said:


> In that case I take it back!! What great news for accountants! We def deserve some for a change !! Hope they continue to invite over the coming rounds


Hope we all get invite soon.. they literally tested our patience.. feeling bad for those who left australia for visa sake... they were well settled, school going kids and good life...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

blackrider89 said:


> Yeah true. One of our clients with 80 points, EOI end of last year/beginning of this year, got invited.


Hello, 

Will there be any chance for 80 points in Feb/March 2019? 

Im currently enrolled in PY which ends in Feb 2019. 

My breakdown in Feb 2019 would be

Age: 30
English: 20 
Education: 15
Aus education: 5
Naatia: 5
Py: 5

--> 189 - 80 points, 190-85 points. 

Please let me know if this is still possible.


----------



## RaffinDK

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will there be any chance for 80 points in Feb/March 2019?
> 
> Im currently enrolled in PY which ends in Feb 2019.
> 
> My breakdown in Feb 2019 would be
> 
> Age: 30
> English: 20
> Education: 15
> Aus education: 5
> Naatia: 5
> Py: 5
> 
> --> 189 - 80 points, 190-85 points.
> 
> Please let me know if this is still possible.


Unless Accounting is removed, I think those points still stand a good chance.

What you can also do now is looking for work in accounting field. If you land a part time / full time role you can later use that for the PY experience component. Better yet, by around this time next year you will have 1 year of actual work experience which is another 5 points eace: 

Have you already done Naati? or are you going to do it later in the year?


----------



## satyagvk

Hi All,

Below are some questions and someone kindly help me in getting the answers:

1. For Accountant (General) 189 subclass, I see the occupation ceilings are not being updated in the official site for quite some time now. Is it because the website is not updated or does it mean that they have stopped rolling out the invitations for Accountant (General)

2. What is the current cut-off going on for Accountant (General) 189?

3. What are the chances of Accountant (General) being retained in the SOL next year i.e., 2018-19?

Kindly help me with the answers.

Thanks & regards,
SG


----------



## randeep19492

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are some questions and someone kindly help me in getting the answers:
> 
> 1. For Accountant (General) 189 subclass, I see the occupation ceilings are not being updated in the official site for quite some time now. Is it because the website is not updated or does it mean that they have stopped rolling out the invitations for Accountant (General)
> 
> 2. What is the current cut-off going on for Accountant (General) 189?
> 
> 3. What are the chances of Accountant (General) being retained in the SOL next year i.e., 2018-19?
> 
> Kindly help me with the answers.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> SG



Hi, 

Answer to your questions. 

1. 189 has not been invited for accountants and they have put this on hold till 30/06/2018.
2. The current invitation points for accountants are between 75-80. If you have 80 you will receive NSW nomination for visa 190. No invites are being issued for visa 189 irrespective of the points you have. 

3. No official news regarding this but by default yes they will be in the list. However, the occupation ceiling will be reduced even further.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

RaffinDK said:


> Unless Accounting is removed, I think those points still stand a good chance.
> 
> What you can also do now is looking for work in accounting field. If you land a part time / full time role you can later use that for the PY experience component. Better yet, by around this time next year you will have 1 year of actual work experience which is another 5 points eace:
> 
> Have you already done Naati? or are you going to do it later in the year?


I am taking Naati in May. Even if I dont pass this time, Im pretty sure I can get it done before Feb 2019. 

Only problem for me is that starting level accounting salary in Sydney is painfully low. I am currently working in IT and it is about 50-60% higher than accounting salary. 

I did not have an accounting degree, I studied Finance. All I did was taking the CPA foundation exams and I already got the positive skills migration assessment. 

Any thoughts on this? SHould I give up this job of mine which is something I like and it pays me very well, for something I dislike and get paid 60% lower?


----------



## winter_soldier

Hey bud, have you been able to enroll for NAATI exam in May already? Their website says you can't enroll before early May. I am in Sydney currently and thinking of giving it a shot.



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> RaffinDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless Accounting is removed, I think those points still stand a good chance.
> 
> What you can also do now is looking for work in accounting field. If you land a part time / full time role you can later use that for the PY experience component. Better yet, by around this time next year you will have 1 year of actual work experience which is another 5 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already done Naati? or are you going to do it later in the year?
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking Naati in May. Even if I dont pass this time, Im pretty sure I can get it done before Feb 2019.
> 
> Only problem for me is that starting level accounting salary in Sydney is painfully low. I am currently working in IT and it is about 50-60% higher than accounting salary.
> 
> I did not have an accounting degree, I studied Finance. All I did was taking the CPA foundation exams and I already got the positive skills migration assessment.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? SHould I give up this job of mine which is something I like and it pays me very well, for something I dislike and get paid 60% lower?
Click to expand...


----------



## KKlife

> I am taking Naati in May. Even if I dont pass this time, Im pretty sure I can get it done before Feb 2019.
> 
> Only problem for me is that starting level accounting salary in Sydney is painfully low. I am currently working in IT and it is about 50-60% higher than accounting salary.
> 
> I did not have an accounting degree, I studied Finance. All I did was taking the CPA foundation exams and I already got the positive skills migration assessment.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? SHould I give up this job of mine which is something I like and it pays me very well, for something I dislike and get paid 60% lower?


All I can say is GOOD LUCK.


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys how would I stand a chance with 75 +5

age 30
english 20
education 15
aus stud 5
regional 5

going to be applying for 190 TAS since i am studying from there. I have heard that even 75 + 5 is not enough.

Any views?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

winter_soldier said:


> Hey bud, have you been able to enroll for NAATI exam in May already? Their website says you can't enroll before early May. I am in Sydney currently and thinking of giving it a shot.


Yes I signed up in Jan and took more than 3 months to hear back about some slots available in May lol. The wait is so long


----------



## lifeifan1992

blackrider89 said:


> Yeah true. One of our clients with 80 points, EOI end of last year/beginning of this year, got invited.


Hi Blackrider89,

It is great that one of your clients with 80 points received the invitation. Would it be possible to share the EOI date submitted?

Kind regards,


----------



## winter_soldier

So guessing when the registration opens up in May, that would be for later months and not May. Can you plz confirm?



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bud, have you been able to enroll for NAATI exam in May already? Their website says you can't enroll before early May. I am in Sydney currently and thinking of giving it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I signed up in Jan and took more than 3 months to hear back about some slots available in May lol. The wait is so long
Click to expand...


----------



## karizma360

please someone help me out with the format of experience letter for auditing or any accounting experience. I am gonna update with external auditor.

I need asap. 
Thank you.


----------



## Salman007

Hello All, I would like to introduce myself. My Name is Sam. I am on this thread, So Accountant for sure..
Have anyone gone through Iscah’s new post regarding that small round..?? I am past that visa effect date but no invitation..

Regard’s,
Sam..☺


----------



## winter_soldier

Which post are you talking about? 
Can you share the link, maybe?QUOTE=Salman007;14331146]Hello All, I would like to introduce myself. My Name is Sam. I am on this thread, So Accountant for sure..
Have anyone gone through Iscah’s new post regarding that small round..?? I am past that visa effect date but no invitation..

Regard’s,
Sam..☺[/QUOTE]


----------



## dipjyoti

Hello,

Is there any link/ source from where we can check the approximate wait list number/time for 189 for Accountants category.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faraz365

winter_soldier said:


> Which post are you talking about?
> Can you share the link, maybe?QUOTE=Salman007;14331146]Hello All, I would like to introduce myself. My Name is Sam. I am on this thread, So Accountant for sure..
> Have anyone gone through Iscah’s new post regarding that small round..?? I am past that visa effect date but no invitation..
> 
> Regard’s,
> Sam..☺


[/QUOTE]Hi....yes I went through that post....your points and doe please

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Guys how would I stand a chance with 75 +5
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus stud 5
> regional 5
> 
> going to be applying for 190 TAS since i am studying from there. I have heard that even 75 + 5 is not enough.
> 
> Any views?


anyone?


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> anyone?




I believe points cutoff will remain 80 in next year unless there is some huge increases in ceilings. In that case it can be dropped to 75. And as far as NSW is concerned, if 189 cutoff will be 80 then NSW will require 80+5 with experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

handyjohn said:


> I believe points cutoff will remain 80 in next year unless there is some huge increases in ceilings. In that case it can be dropped to 75. And as far as NSW is concerned, if 189 cutoff will be 80 then NSW will require 80+5 with experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thank you. I am referring to TAS state. Any idea their cutoff is the same as well. I'l be graduating from there?


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> Thank you. I am referring to TAS state. Any idea their cutoff is the same as well. I'l be graduating from there?




So far Tasmania is pretty consistent in 190 for Tasmanian graduates. Few months ago my friend got Tasmania 190 for 55+5 points. You will be much stronger candidate with 75+5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

handyjohn said:


> So far Tasmania is pretty consistent in 190 for Tasmanian graduates. Few months ago my friend got Tasmania 190 for 55+5 points. You will be much stronger candidate with 75+5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, even though I wont have a job. I am working at the uni but those jobs will end when i graduate?


----------



## Salman007

Study 20
Age 30
Pte 20
Naati 5 ( Awaiting results)
Nsw 5


----------



## Salman007

Faraz365 said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which post are you talking about?
> Can you share the link, maybe?QUOTE=Salman007;14331146]Hello All, I would like to introduce myself. My Name is Sam. I am on this thread, So Accountant for sure..
> Have anyone gone through Iscah’s new post regarding that small round..?? I am past that visa effect date but no invitation..
> 
> Regard’s,
> Sam..☺
Click to expand...

Hi....yes I went through that post....your points and doe please

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

My points breakdown
Study 20
Age 30
Pte 20
Naati 5 ( Awaiting results)
Nsw 5


----------



## Salman007

winter_soldier said:


> Which post are you talking about?
> Can you share the link, maybe?QUOTE=Salman007;14331146]Hello All, I would like to introduce myself. My Name is Sam. I am on this thread, So Accountant for sure..
> Have anyone gone through Iscah’s new post regarding that small round..?? I am past that visa effect date but no invitation..
> 
> Regard’s,
> Sam..☺


[/QUOTE]


This one bro-

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/18thAprilUnofficialResults.png


----------



## Salman007

Hello Guys..Just a quick one..anyone who sat for NAATI and awaiting results???


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I am taking Naati in May. Even if I dont pass this time, Im pretty sure I can get it done before Feb 2019.
> 
> Only problem for me is that starting level accounting salary in Sydney is painfully low. I am currently working in IT and it is about 50-60% higher than accounting salary.
> 
> I did not have an accounting degree, I studied Finance. All I did was taking the CPA foundation exams and I already got the positive skills migration assessment.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? SHould I give up this job of mine which is something I like and it pays me very well, for something I dislike and get paid 60% lower?


Hello, 

can someone please confirm on this. 
I have been thinking about switching to an accounting job, do it for a 1 year even tho the pay would be significantly lower. 

However someone just told me that even tho I had a positive skills migration assessment from CPA for accounting, I will not get 5 points for work experience even if I would be doing legit accounting, just because I didnt have an Accounting degree. 

Is it true? Lets say I would be doing accounting at a Big4 firm, in 1 year I still cant get 5 points because of my degree in Finance?


----------



## Salman007

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am taking Naati in May. Even if I dont pass this time, Im pretty sure I can get it done before Feb 2019.
> 
> Only problem for me is that starting level accounting salary in Sydney is painfully low. I am currently working in IT and it is about 50-60% higher than accounting salary.
> 
> I did not have an accounting degree, I studied Finance. All I did was taking the CPA foundation exams and I already got the positive skills migration assessment.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? SHould I give up this job of mine which is something I like and it pays me very well, for something I dislike and get paid 60% lower?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> can someone please confirm on this.
> I have been thinking about switching to an accounting job, do it for a 1 year even tho the pay would be significantly lower.
> 
> However someone just told me that even tho I had a positive skills migration assessment from CPA for accounting, I will not get 5 points for work experience even if I would be doing legit accounting, just because I didnt have an Accounting degree.
> 
> Is it true? Lets say I would be doing accounting at a Big4 firm, in 1 year I still cant get 5 points because of my degree in Finance?
Click to expand...

That’a not true bro..You can get 5 points if you choose to work as an accountant for a year..All the best for your NAATI..
Which language and are you taking coaching towards that??


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Salman007 said:


> That’a not true bro..You can get 5 points if you choose to work as an accountant for a year..All the best for your NAATI..
> Which language and are you taking coaching towards that??


Are you sure about this. 

Someone who seems to be quite knowledgeable about skilled migration told me about this. She said the immigration office might not approve it and give me 5 points for it because my degree is Finance. 

Im doing vietnamese and yes Im taking a class


----------



## hungvn89

It has been a long time since I last logged in the forum. Having read the last few pages, I really feel for you guys. The timing of your application could not have been worse! And it is not your fault, just a perfect storm in the making. The real reasons are the lacklustre economy and upcoming election. You can see the writing on the wall: 
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/nation/newspoll-voters-back-migration-cut/news-story/208cd27c3bc8ff54b5a7e40b98a57ef7

Having said that, I could offer a piece of advice that might be worth thousands of dollar to some. Do not let this opportunity pass. You have *only a few months to opt in for this relatively easier pathway to PR before the law changes in July 2018*. Who says "There is no free lunch".

OK let's cut to the chase. My advice is only 2 words: *ACT 190! *

All you need to secure ACT nomination for Visa 190 is:

- If you are currently on *graduate visa (485)*: 
1. *Live 12 months in Canberra* (make sure you keep your lease agreement/change of address/utility bills)
2. *Enroll in a CRICOS registered course (Cert 3+) in Canberra for at least 1 academic years* (40+ weeks ~ Recommended 52 weeks). Popular courses might include a Diploma of Business Administration/Diploma of Leadership & Management. Some education institutions only requires you attend 1-2 days/week (you can use the remaining time to fulfill requirement no 3). Just need to Register & Enroll for the course before July 2018 to meet this requirement (intake could be August 2018 onward).
3. Work *full time (38+hrs pw)* for an ACT employee for an ACT employer in a *skilled occupation (as defined by ANZSCO skill level 1 to 4)*. *You do not have to work in your nominated occupation!* (ie Accountant - the one you applied for skill assessment). Remember to keep your latest 2 payslips.

- If you are currently on *student visa (500)*:
Same requirement no 1 & 2 as above
You can satisfy requirement 3 by only *working 20hrs/pw* (a condition of your student visa).

- Make the move now as the law will be changed comes* July 2018*. Requirement 2 is likely to be increased from 1-year course to 2-years course in line with what Tasmania already did.

If you don't believe me, have a very thorough read at this document:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf

Don't let the agents charge you an arm and a leg for what is essentially FREE! With guidance from fellow forum member in the past, I successfully applied for PR visa and it only cost me the application processing fee. You can do it on your own! I have seen Accountant with only 65pts got nominated by ACT this year.


----------



## Moiz23

Looks like you’ve posted at the right time for me!

My 485 visa is expiring on 10/05/2018 and I’m looking at Unis in Sydney to enroll for July semester

Just a few queries in regards to the below.

1) I’ve completed my bachelors degree. I have been advised I can only do a masters course, would a diploma in leadership or a similar course be advisable after completing bachelors?

2) Is there a masters program for 12 months in Canberra? 

3) If the masters program runs for 2 years, can I lodge for 190 after completing then 1st year of my studied?

Thanks


hungvn89 said:


> It has been a long time since I last logged in the forum. Having read the last few pages, I really feel for you guys. The timing of your application could not have been worse! And it is not your fault, just a perfect storm in the making. The real reasons are the lacklustre economy and upcoming election. You can see the writing on the wall:
> https://www.theaustralian.com.au/ne...t/news-story/208cd27c3bc8ff54b5a7e40b98a57ef7
> 
> Having said that, I could offer a piece of advice that might be worth thousands of dollar to some. Do not let this opportunity pass. You have *only a few months to opt in for this relatively easier pathway to PR before the law changes in July 2018*. Who says "There is no free lunch".
> 
> OK let's cut to the chase. My advice is only 2 words: *ACT 190! *
> 
> All you need to secure ACT nomination for Visa 190 is:
> 
> - If you are currently on *graduate visa (485)*:
> 1. *Live 12 months in Canberra* (make sure you keep your lease agreement/change of address/utility bills)
> 2. *Enroll in a CRICOS registered course (Cert 3+) in Canberra for at least 1 academic years* (40+ weeks ~ Recommended 52 weeks). Popular courses might include a Diploma of Business Administration/Diploma of Leadership & Management. Some education institutions only requires you attend 1-2 days/week (you can use the remaining time to fulfill requirement no 3). Just need to Register & Enroll for the course before July 2018 to meet this requirement (intake could be August 2018 onward).
> 3. Work *full time (38+hrs pw)* for an ACT employee for an ACT employer in a *skilled occupation (as defined by ANZSCO skill level 1 to 4)*. *You do not have to work in your nominated occupation!* (ie Accountant - the one you applied for skill assessment). Remember to keep your latest 2 payslips.
> 
> - If you are currently on *student visa (500)*:
> Same requirement no 1 & 2 as above
> You can satisfy requirement 3 by only *working 20hrs/pw* (a condition of your student visa).
> 
> - Make the move now as the law will be changed comes* July 2018*. Requirement 2 is likely to be increased from 1-year course to 2-years course in line with what Tasmania already did.
> 
> If you don't believe me, have a very thorough read at this document:
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/190-guidelines-jan-18.pdf
> 
> Don't let the agents charge you an arm and a leg for what is essentially FREE! With guidance from fellow forum member in the past, I successfully applied for PR visa and it only cost me the application processing fee. You can do it on your own! I have seen Accountant with only 65pts got nominated by ACT this year.


----------



## hungvn89

Moiz23 said:


> Looks like you’ve posted at the right time for me!
> 
> My 485 visa is expiring on 10/05/2018 and I’m looking at Unis in Sydney to enroll for July semester
> 
> Just a few queries in regards to the below.
> 
> 1) I’ve completed my bachelors degree. I have been advised I can only do a masters course, would a diploma in leadership or a similar course be advisable after completing bachelors?
> You will be fine as long as it is a postgraduate course with duration >=1year. Either Graduate Diploma or Master would suffice. However, you have to decide for yourself, whether to go for a Master (better qualification) or a Graduate Diploma (best bang for your buck). If you want both, check with the university if your Master has a Graduate Diploma exit pathway. Complete the Diploma first, finish Master later. Before applying, always check the CRICOS Code to ensure registered duration of the course is 52+ weeks.
> 
> For example, Diploma of Business Analytics is offered by University of Canberra. CRICOS Code is 073953B:
> http://www.canberra.edu.au/future-students/courses/pathways/international-students/international-student-fees
> Check the CRICOS Code here:
> http://cricos.education.gov.au/Course/CourseDetails.aspx?CourseCode=070210K.
> The search should come back with Duration (wks) = 52, which means the course is eligible
> 
> 2) Is there a masters program for 12 months in Canberra?
> Google is your best friend. Choose the course that works for you and remember to check the CRICOS Code.
> 
> 3) If the masters program runs for 2 years, can I lodge for 190 after completing then 1st year of my studied?
> No, you have to complete the course before applying for nomination. Once nomination is accepted (2-3 months after applying), then you can lodge visa 190 application (8-11 months). On the other sides, you can always complete Graduate Diploma first, then progress with Master later (subject to university condition of course).
> 
> Thanks


Good luck!


----------



## ykhawaja

Moiz23 said:


> Looks like you’ve posted at the right time for me!
> 
> My 485 visa is expiring on 10/05/2018 and I’m looking at Unis in Sydney to enroll for July semester
> 
> Just a few queries in regards to the below.
> 
> 1) I’ve completed my bachelors degree. I have been advised I can only do a masters course, would a diploma in leadership or a similar course be advisable after completing bachelors?
> 
> 2) Is there a masters program for 12 months in Canberra?
> 
> 3) If the masters program runs for 2 years, can I lodge for 190 after completing then 1st year of my studied?
> 
> Thanks


What are the changes happening in July 2018?


----------



## Japskaur

hi all
my 485 is expiring on 5 july
is there any chance of getting invite for g accountant/e auditor with 80 points
aplied for both 189/190
state nsw
no experience
my spouse is b.tech[cse] but no experience
can i claim 5 points for that or not
or there any other way i can get pr in regional nsw


----------



## gio87

Japskaur said:


> hi all
> my 485 is expiring on 5 july
> is there any chance of getting invite for g accountant/e auditor with 80 points
> aplied for both 189/190
> state nsw
> no experience
> my spouse is b.tech[cse] but no experience
> can i claim 5 points for that or not
> or there any other way i can get pr in regional nsw


Hi mate, 
Congrats on your points. For your partner you need to have a valid skill assessment so you can claim 5 points and without experience as far as I know you can't get a positive outcome without exp for this profession. What's your DOE?? On the 12th April I believe all the 80 pointers with experience were cleared because based on immitracker they invited someone with doe back in Nov with 80 points but no experience so you still have chances. If you receive the ITA and you email them that your visa is expriring soon you can get the final invitation within 3-5 days, so you'll be fine.


----------



## spvds

what are the chances for a 70 point for 221112 management accountants?


----------



## islandprincess

Hi, would anyone know if IELTS-General is acceptable for claiming of points for EOI? My IELTS-Academic is lower than my General, so I'd like to use my General to claim maximum points for English language ability.


----------



## ykhawaja

islandprincess said:


> Hi, would anyone know if IELTS-General is acceptable for claiming of points for EOI? My IELTS-Academic is lower than my General, so I'd like to use my General to claim maximum points for English language ability.


Yes you can use ielts academic for skill assessment purposes and use ielts for gaining maximum points


----------



## islandprincess

ykhawaja said:


> Yes you can use ielts academic for skill assessment purposes and use ielts for gaining maximum points


Hi, thanks for your reply. You mean use Academic for skills assessment and use General for Immigration purposes correct? How sure are you - have you tried it yourself or have you witnessed it elsewhere? Thanks again!


----------



## gio87

islandprincess said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can use ielts academic for skill assessment purposes and use ielts for gaining maximum points
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply. You mean use Academic for skills assessment and use General for Immigration purposes correct? How sure are you - have you tried it yourself or have you witnessed it elsewhere? Thanks again!
Click to expand...

Hi, in order for you to submit an EOI in the system successfully you need a full skill assessment from an accounting body. For this reason you need either 7 in each band in IELTS academic, or same thing for PTE or just a complete PY course. For immigration purposes, when you want to claim English points you can use any acceptable english test and Ielts General is included in this list. However the overall score doesn't count for claiming points. 6 in each band gives 0 points, 7 in each band gives 10 points and 8 in each gives 20 points but again not the overall score.


----------



## ykhawaja

islandprincess said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. You mean use Academic for skills assessment and use General for Immigration purposes correct? How sure are you - have you tried it yourself or have you witnessed it elsewhere? Thanks again!


well i have asked quite a few number of people and they say it is fine? You can also ask this with a registered mara agent but i am sure you can do this?


----------



## islandprincess

@gio87 Yes understand all your points - I actually just got my positive skills assessment results today from CPA Australia. So my next concern is this General vs Academic thing, as my General results are higher than my Academic. But a lot of people here are saying that it should be possible to use General with the Immigration. Thank you!

@ykhawaja Yes I have been reading as well - just wanted to be extra sure as if they reject my visa application once I'm on the visa application stage, then that's 3,670 AUD down the drain. But should be fine, I trust the people here  Thank you so much!


----------



## ykhawaja

Hi guys, 

When does the brdiging visa come into affect? After the student visa is expired is that correct ?
Do I have to be physically present in OZ when applying for 190 TAS visa?

I intend to go home on a 2 week holiday so wanted to confirm?


----------



## gio87

islandprincess said:


> @gio87 Yes understand all your points - I actually just got my positive skills assessment results today from CPA Australia. So my next concern is this General vs Academic thing, as my General results are higher than my Academic. But a lot of people here are saying that it should be possible to use General with the Immigration. Thank you!
> 
> @ykhawaja Yes I have been reading as well - just wanted to be extra sure as if they reject my visa application once I'm on the visa application stage, then that's 3,670 AUD down the drain. But should be fine, I trust the people here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?


----------



## gio87

ykhawaja said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When does the brdiging visa come into affect? After the student visa is expired is that correct ?
> Do I have to be physically present in OZ when applying for 190 TAS visa?
> 
> I intend to go home on a 2 week holiday so wanted to confirm?[/QUOT
> Yes, you are right. The bridging visa comes to effect when your student visa expires however if you don't apply onshore a bridging visa won't be granted. Can you please share the exact days of visa expiration and travel so I can understand what you mean??


----------



## jontymorgan

gio87 said:


> That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?


I did exactly that and my visa was approved.

I submitted IELTS Academic L (9.0) R (9.0) W (7.5) S (8.5) for the purposes of my skills assessment with ICAA.

I submitted IELTS General L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0) to get 20 points with DIBP.

I received a direct grant with no questions asked by my CO.

I see from your signature that your lowest score for IELTS General is 8.0 so you will get 20 points.


----------



## Japskaur

gio87 said:


> Hi mate,
> Congrats on your points. For your partner you need to have a valid skill assessment so you can claim 5 points and without experience as far as I know you can't get a positive outcome without exp for this profession. What's your DOE?? On the 12th April I believe all the 80 pointers with experience were cleared because based on immitracker they invited someone with doe back in Nov with 80 points but no experience so you still have chances. If you receive the ITA and you email them that your visa is expriring soon you can get the final invitation within 3-5 days, so you'll be fine.


hello
my eoi date is 5th march 2018


----------



## 191jatan

Japskaur said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> Congrats on your points. For your partner you need to have a valid skill assessment so you can claim 5 points and without experience as far as I know you can't get a positive outcome without exp for this profession. What's your DOE?? On the 12th April I believe all the 80 pointers with experience were cleared because based on immitracker they invited someone with doe back in Nov with 80 points but no experience so you still have chances. If you receive the ITA and you email them that your visa is expriring soon you can get the final invitation within 3-5 days, so you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> hello
> my eoi date is 5th march 2018
Click to expand...

Hi can breakdown ur points
Is ur 80 points including state sponsorship????


----------



## islandprincess

gio87 said:


> That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?


I have 75 currently, then +5 hopefully for the state sponsorship. How about you?


----------



## islandprincess

jontymorgan said:


> I did exactly that and my visa was approved.
> 
> I submitted IELTS Academic L (9.0) R (9.0) W (7.5) S (8.5) for the purposes of my skills assessment with ICAA.
> 
> I submitted IELTS General L (9.0) R (9.0) W (8.5) S (9.0) to get 20 points with DIBP.
> 
> I received a direct grant with no questions asked by my CO.
> 
> I see from your signature that your lowest score for IELTS General is 8.0 so you will get 20 points.


Yes, been asking people here if that's possible. Finally someone actually did it and has positive results. Thank you so much again jontymorgan! :whoo:


----------



## gio87

islandprincess said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 75 currently, then +5 hopefully for the state sponsorship. How about you?
Click to expand...

75 with the 8 in each in English or without??
I have 80 points + 5ss and I received the state invitation on the 12th April. I'm waiting for the approval now. If it is 75 in total, then I believe you may wait for a bit but you'll get it!!


----------



## 191jatan

gio87 said:


> islandprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 75 currently, then +5 hopefully for the state sponsorship. How about you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 75 with the 8 in each in English or without??
> I have 80 points + 5ss and I received the state invitation on the 12th April. I'm waiting for the approval now. If it is 75 in total, then I believe you may wait for a bit but you'll get it!!
Click to expand...




gio87 said:


> islandprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> @gio87 Yes understand all your points - I actually just got my positive skills assessment results today from CPA Australia. So my next concern is this General vs Academic thing, as my General results are higher than my Academic. But a lot of people here are saying that it should be possible to use General with the Immigration. Thank you!
> 
> @ykhawaja Yes I have been reading as well - just wanted to be extra sure as if they reject my visa application once I'm on the visa application stage, then that's 3,670 AUD down the drain. But should be fine, I trust the people here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> That's perfect, congratulations. Provided that your skills assessment is now finished just forget about the English test that you have used for your assessment. Claiming points for English for immigration purposes is a totally different procedure so go ahead with your general Ielts. Btw, how many points do you have?
Click to expand...

Hi Gio,

Like you said you have 80 points is it with work experience or without it? BTW congratulations on ur invitation on 12th April.
I am currently at 80 points but without experience & add 5 points for SS. Hence 85 points 

Any idea will I get an invite this Friday? As my 485 visa are expiring in May 20


----------



## islandprincess

gio87 said:


> 75 with the 8 in each in English or without??
> I have 80 points + 5ss and I received the state invitation on the 12th April. I'm waiting for the approval now. If it is 75 in total, then I believe you may wait for a bit but you'll get it!!


Yes, that is with at least band 8 in all 4 parts of IELTS.

Nice, congratulations! How long did you wait for your NSW invitation?


----------



## Sukhpuni84

gio87 said:


> 75 with the 8 in each in English or without??
> I have 80 points + 5ss and I received the state invitation on the 12th April. I'm waiting for the approval now. If it is 75 in total, then I believe you may wait for a bit but you'll get it!!




Hi did you claim experience points too??


----------



## gio87

Sukhpuni84 said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 75 with the 8 in each in English or without??
> I have 80 points + 5ss and I received the state invitation on the 12th April. I'm waiting for the approval now. If it is 75 in total, then I believe you may wait for a bit but you'll get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi did you claim experience points too??
Click to expand...

Yes I did. 5 points for work exp ( 1 year Aus exp)


----------



## ykhawaja

gio87 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> When does the brdiging visa come into affect? After the student visa is expired is that correct ?
> Do I have to be physically present in OZ when applying for 190 TAS visa?
> 
> I intend to go home on a 2 week holiday so wanted to confirm?[/QUOT
> Yes, you are right. The bridging visa comes to effect when your student visa expires however if you don't apply onshore a bridging visa won't be granted. Can you please share the exact days of visa expiration and travel so I can understand what you mean??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My student visa expires on 15th March 2019.
> 
> I intend to go home between 19th December 2018 and return back on the 2nd of January.
> 
> Should I apply for my 190 TAS nomination before 19th December OR
> 
> If I apply between 19th December and 2nd January while in Pakistan is that going to be fine?
> 
> I do not want to wait till the 2nd of January since it says TAS nomination takes anywhere between 2-8 weeks and I do not want to apply for 485 grad visa
Click to expand...


----------



## gio87

ykhawaja said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> When does the brdiging visa come into affect? After the student visa is expired is that correct ?
> Do I have to be physically present in OZ when applying for 190 TAS visa?
> 
> I intend to go home on a 2 week holiday so wanted to confirm?[/QUOT
> Yes, you are right. The bridging visa comes to effect when your student visa expires however if you don't apply onshore a bridging visa won't be granted. Can you please share the exact days of visa expiration and travel so I can understand what you mean??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My student visa expires on 15th March 2019.
> 
> I intend to go home between 19th December 2018 and return back on the 2nd of January.
> 
> Should I apply for my 190 TAS nomination before 19th December OR
> 
> If I apply between 19th December and 2nd January while in Pakistan is that going to be fine?
> 
> I do not want to wait till the 2nd of January since it says TAS nomination takes anywhere between 2-8 weeks and I do not want to apply for 485 grad visa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a valid visa till the 15th of March 2019, so you can do anything you like. The valid visa is what it counts. You can apply either offshore or onshore, it will be exactly the same. No problems at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Japskaur

191jatan said:


> Hi can breakdown ur points
> Is ur 80 points including state sponsorship????


hi
my breakdown is
age 30
study 20
py 5
pte 20
naati 5
tia


----------



## ykhawaja

gio87 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a valid visa till the 15th of March 2019, so you can do anything you like. The valid visa is what it counts. You can apply either offshore or onshore, it will be exactly the same. No problems at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## ykhawaja

gio87 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a valid visa till the 15th of March 2019, so you can do anything you like. The valid visa is what it counts. You can apply either offshore or onshore, it will be exactly the same. No problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances you see. with 75 +5 . do not have a job in hand. gradaute from tas
Click to expand...


----------



## Salman007

GUYSSSSSS ...I passed NAATI..I am 75 + 5 Now..Any scope for 190 ??


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Salman007 said:


> GUYSSSSSS ...I passed NAATI..I am 75 + 5 Now..Any scope for 190 ??




190 only if you have experience points otherwise you won’t even get at 80 points


----------



## fnatic

Sukhpuni84 said:


> 190 only if you have experience points otherwise you won’t even get at 80 points


In fact, there are many people got invited in the fisrt round of March with 80 points but no exp, I remember who is tax accountant and her DOE was beggning of March and she also mentioned her friend also got invited with no exp but DOE was in Feb.


----------



## Hopeisalive

gio87 said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> gio87, could you please check your private message. Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Salman007

fnatic said:


> Sukhpuni84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 190 only if you have experience points otherwise you won’t even get at 80 points
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, there are many people got invited in the fisrt round of March with 80 points but no exp, I remember who is tax accountant and her DOE was beggning of March and she also mentioned her friend also got invited with no exp but DOE was in Feb.
Click to expand...

Hey bro..was this invitation on 80 points including 5 points towards state nominations ??


----------



## fnatic

Salman007 said:


> Hey bro..was this invitation on 80 points including 5 points towards state nominations ??


Yes, 80+5 without exp. I'm sure this invitation was 16th of March.


----------



## fnatic

Salman007 said:


> Hey bro..was this invitation on 80 points including 5 points towards state nominations ??


For 75+5, there should be one invitation on 2th of March. But not sure the DOE.


----------



## Salman007

fnatic said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro..was this invitation on 80 points including 5 points towards state nominations ??
> 
> 
> 
> For 75+5, there should be one invitation on 2th of March. But not sure the DOE.
Click to expand...

Bro my DOE is 11/11/2017 when I was 70 + 5

But Today I updated with Naati Results.. 75 + 5...

What do you assume in my case bro..


----------



## Sukhpuni84

fnatic said:


> Yes, 80+5 without exp. I'm sure this invitation was 16th of March.




I’m sit at 80+5 I didn’t get invited


----------



## gio87

ykhawaja said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a valid visa till the 15th of March 2019, so you can do anything you like. The valid visa is what it counts. You can apply either offshore or onshore, it will be exactly the same. No problems at all.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances you see. with 75 +5 . do not have a job in hand. gradaute from tas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi mate,
> I'm pretty sure you'll get it. There are not many people in Tas with so high points. Applicants usually go to Tas because they have 60 - 70 points, you will be very high ranked in the pool.
Click to expand...


----------



## fnatic

Sukhpuni84 said:


> I’m sit at 80+5 I didn’t get invited


I remember last invitation was two weeks ago, but it was 27days later than the 16th March one. I assume that last time only 80+5 with exp got invitated because of long gap between two invitation. My agent told me the latest student with 80+5 without exp got invitated on 16 March round. Her DOE was 6th March. And you can find there is one student in this forum got invited on 12th round this month and her DOE was 4th APR. So I believe 80+5 with exp almost been cleared. You will be soon invitated.


----------



## fnatic

Salman007 said:


> Bro my DOE is 11/11/2017 when I was 70 + 5
> 
> But Today I updated with Naati Results.. 75 + 5...
> 
> What do you assume in my case bro..


I assume 75+5 may take several weeks to wait due to unpredicted rounds this month. Normally, there would be two rounds with huge invitations every month. But still now, there is only one round this month. My idea is if there would be still two rounds every month, you will be collected in several months. As there still some 80+5 waiting in the line. Hopefully, I thought this waiting list is not too long.


----------



## winter_soldier

75+5 with exp have been waiting since Feb beginning. It might take several months in my opinion.. Just be patient!



fnatic said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro my DOE is 11/11/2017 when I was 70 + 5
> 
> But Today I updated with Naati Results.. 75 + 5...
> 
> What do you assume in my case bro..
> 
> 
> 
> I assume 75+5 may take several weeks to wait due to unpredicted rounds this month. Normally, there would be two rounds with huge invitations every month. But still now, there is only one round this month. My idea is if there would be still two rounds every month, you will be collected in several months. As there still some 80+5 waiting in the line. Hopefully, I thought this waiting list is not too long.
Click to expand...


----------



## nomaduser

Hi guys! 

Has anyone on this thread applied for QLD 190 visa? Or has previously applied and could pls share their experience. Also, if any migration agents could pls share some insight into QLD 190 visa because it does not seem to be a popular state for nomination on this forum and pretty difficult to find any thread regarding that. 


Thanks!


----------



## Salman007

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Has anyone on this thread applied for QLD 190 visa? Or has previously applied and could pls share their experience. Also, if any migration agents could pls share some insight into QLD 190 visa because it does not seem to be a popular state for nomination on this forum and pretty difficult to find any thread regarding that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Bro QLD had closed its 190 for Accountants long ago..


----------



## nomaduser

Yes! But I want to know from people who had applied previously & what was the process like? Do they stick to their timeline of 14 days?




Salman007 said:


> nomaduser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Has anyone on this thread applied for QLD 190 visa? Or has previously applied and could pls share their experience. Also, if any migration agents could pls share some insight into QLD 190 visa because it does not seem to be a popular state for nomination on this forum and pretty difficult to find any thread regarding that.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro QLD had closed its 190 for Accountants long ago..
Click to expand...


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys I have a question.

I am completing my 2 year Masters degree in professional accounting. However I already have positive skill assessment from Chartered accountant Newzealand and Australia that my Bachelor degree in Business from USA ( Major in accounting) is comparable to An Australian Bachelor and I have completed all the 9 areas of competency ( only needed to do business corporation and commercial law which I completed from my current university in Australia, also achieved scores for english).

Is it ok if I do my skill assessment based on my US degree ? Will I get 15 points since it says your qualifications are assessed as suitable for migration under your nominated occupation. 

I do not want to spend another $500-$600 dollars on skill assessment for my Australian degree. 

Will it make a difference if I have done a skill assessment through my overseas degree when applying for state sponsorship from TAS.

I will still get 5 points as my program is for 2 years?


----------



## gio87

ykhawaja said:


> Guys I have a question.
> 
> I am completing my 2 year Masters degree in professional accounting. However I already have positive skill assessment from Chartered accountant Newzealand and Australia that my Bachelor degree in Business from USA ( Major in accounting) is comparable to An Australian Bachelor and I have completed all the 9 areas of competency ( only needed to do business corporation and commercial law which I completed from my current university in Australia, also achieved scores for english).
> 
> Is it ok if I do my skill assessment based on my US degree ? Will I get 15 points since it says your qualifications are assessed as suitable for migration under your nominated occupation.
> 
> I do not want to spend another $500-$600 dollars on skill assessment for my Australian degree.
> 
> Will it make a difference if I have done a skill assessment through my overseas degree when applying for state sponsorship from TAS.
> 
> I will still get 5 points as my program is for 2 years?



Yes, you can apply with your overseas degree. Are u taking any credits?? How many subjects are you doing for your master in professional accounting and are u sure that this is a 2 years course??


----------



## ykhawaja

gio87 said:


> Yes, you can apply with your overseas degree. Are u taking any credits?? How many subjects are you doing for your master in professional accounting and are u sure that this is a 2 years course??


I am not taking any credits. Its a 16 unit course and the duration says it is 2 years. 

In the CRICOS website it says that the course lasts for 104 weeks. Doesn't that constitute 2 years?


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> I am not taking any credits. Its a 16 unit course and the duration says it is 2 years.
> 
> In the CRICOS website it says that the course lasts for 104 weeks. Doesn't that constitute 2 years?


http://www.utas.edu.au/courses/2017...essional-accounting-specialisation?course=C7D


----------



## gio87

ykhawaja said:


> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not taking any credits. Its a 16 unit course and the duration says it is 2 years.
> 
> In the CRICOS website it says that the course lasts for 104 weeks. Doesn't that constitute 2 years?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.utas.edu.au/courses/2017...essional-accounting-specialisation?course=C7D
Click to expand...

Well done!! FYI in that case u can get one credit but only 1, I did it for myself and it was fine. For a 2 years course with 16 subjects even 15 subjects are enough for the 2 years study requirement. So, you will get 15 points from your overseas degree + 5 points for 2 years study requirement + 5 points for regional study. So 15 + 10 in total


----------



## ykhawaja

gio87 said:


> Well done!! FYI in that case u can get one credit but only 1, I did it for myself and it was fine. For a 2 years course with 16 subjects even 15 subjects are enough for the 2 years study requirement. So, you will get 15 points from your overseas degree + 5 points for 2 years study requirement + 5 points for regional study. So 15 + 10 in total


Thanks


----------



## Salman007

JUST TO BE ACTIVE ON THIS GROUP..Can everyone share their current Points breakdown with DATE OF EFFECT..Please elaborate about your plans as well..


----------



## diakov

*GA duties for CPA*

Hi guys,

I am about to do my skilled employment assessment with CPA. I am a bit worried about duties. Could somebody share already assessed duties? I would be really thanksfull. 

Cheers,


----------



## waiting for EOI

Hi Guys,

My points is 80 now and I just submitted my new EOI coz I got my skilled employment results one day ago. I'm just wondering what's the chance of being invited? No matter 189 or 190 NSW, I know there's little chance for 189, so I'm checking 190 invitation criteria. But it seems like the NSW government invite people using their own rules. So I'm very confused about the chance of being invited by 190 NSW.

My points breakdown includes age, Australian study, NATTI, 20 points from language and 5 points from experience.

Thank you!


----------



## arkind13

Hello, I'll be applying for CPA assessment. As I've completed BBA (FInancial Management), they'll ask me to appear for 2-3 Foundation papers which might take 3 months. Is it possible for me to just have my degree assessed now and apply for my work experience once I complete the papers or I need to have all the documents uploaded upfront?


----------



## Faraz365

arkind13 said:


> Hello, I'll be applying for CPA assessment. As I've completed BBA (FInancial Management), they'll ask me to appear for 2-3 Foundation papers which might take 3 months. Is it possible for me to just have my degree assessed now and apply for my work experience once I complete the papers or I need to have all the documents uploaded upfront?


Hello my friend,

In order to get tour education assessed, you need to complete your foundation papers. Without which you won't get positive outcome. Employment assessment is completely different criteria which depends on your job responsibilities...



Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## arkind13

Thanks Faraz for your quick response. Yes, I would have to appear for Foundation exams and therefore I wish to apply for my education assessment soon, as I can start with my preparation of the mentioned papers. Now, as it would take some time to get the experience documents can I just submit education assessment and later on add my experience assessment once the paers have been completed or is it required to upload all the documents upfront. Please advise.


----------



## Faraz365

arkind13 said:


> Thanks Faraz for your quick response. Yes, I would have to appear for Foundation exams and therefore I wish to apply for my education assessment soon, as I can start with my preparation of the mentioned papers. Now, as it would take some time to get the experience documents can I just submit education assessment and later on add my experience assessment once the paers have been completed or is it required to upload all the documents upfront. Please advise.


Once you are ready with all your educational documents, you can apply for education assessment. Employment assessment you can opt later. For submitting eoi, educational assessment is sufficient.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Hi can some body help me please, I have a skill assessment for accountant general and it says "academically suitable for migration" is this a full skill assessment? Has any one got the same skill assessment? I heard from some 1 that it is just a provisional skill assessment and is not acceptable when you apply for PR. I'm so frightened now, please help me.


----------



## Dumbledore

Devina2008 said:


> Hi can some body help me please, I have a skill assessment for accountant general and it says "academically suitable for migration" is this a full skill assessment? Has any one got the same skill assessment? I heard from some 1 that it is just a provisional skill assessment and is not acceptable when you apply for PR. I'm so frightened now, please help me.


It is a positive assessment outcome so you can submit your EOI now. Good luck.


----------



## Bonbons

Reading this I'm very scared too. Mine also says you are academically suitable for migration. Is it confirmed to be full skill assessment? 

I asked for skilled assessment but didn't mentioned I wanted full skill assessment. However I provided proof of band 7 proficient English Ielts.

I hope someone can confirm its a full skill assessment suitable for EOI. Thanks I'm very grateful.


----------



## Dumbledore

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to do my skilled employment assessment with CPA. I am a bit worried about duties. Could somebody share already assessed duties? I would be really thanksfull.
> 
> Cheers,


I recommend you to check the ANZSCO description then cross check that with your current duties and write the description accordingly.


----------



## solvaish

It is full skill assessment of your qualification. You can submit EOI on it. If you are claiming points for work experience then you can apply for skilled work assessment without any extra charge from CPA. However work assessment is not mandatory by DIBP yet it is advisable to do so.


Bonbons said:


> Reading this I'm very scared too. Mine also says you are academically suitable for migration. Is it confirmed to be full skill assessment?
> 
> I asked for skilled assessment but didn't mentioned I wanted full skill assessment. However I provided proof of band 7 proficient English Ielts.
> 
> I hope someone can confirm its a full skill assessment suitable for EOI. Thanks I'm very grateful.


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons

Thanks Solvaish

I recall you have received your approval for nsw? I'm currently waiting for approval as well, it's been 4 weeks. Wish me luck!


----------



## andreyx108b

Salman007 said:


> GUYSSSSSS ...I passed NAATI..I am 75 + 5 Now..Any scope for 190 ??




Congrats! 75+5 is a decent score, lets see how it goes in the jext FY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

All the best mate...you will receive it soon...


Bonbons said:


> Thanks Solvaish
> 
> I recall you have received your approval for nsw? I'm currently waiting for approval as well, it's been 4 weeks. Wish me luck!


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

Hey all, had a few queries about updating an EOI in relation adding partner to the EOI


I do not want to claim partner points. However, I’d like to update my EOI as I’d like to add my partner to my current EOI.. 
my original EOI date is 28/02/2018 with 75 points. Have not received 189 or 190 invitation. I wouldn’t like to update my EOI now to add my partner as that would also change my effective date. Is that right?

Can I add my partner to my Application after receiving an invitation? At the time of submitting all the documents, can I just show the required documents for my partner to the case officer without updating my EOI? 

Would a change in EOI without a change in the total points change the effective date of an EOI?


----------



## insider580

Moiz23 said:


> Hey all, had a few queries about updating an EOI in relation adding partner to the EOI
> 
> 
> I do not want to claim partner points. However, I’d like to update my EOI as I’d like to add my partner to my current EOI..
> my original EOI date is 28/02/2018 with 75 points. Have not received 189 or 190 invitation. I wouldn’t like to update my EOI now to add my partner as that would also change my effective date. Is that right?
> 
> Can I add my partner to my Application after receiving an invitation? At the time of submitting all the documents, can I just show the required documents for my partner to the case officer without updating my EOI?
> 
> Would a change in EOI without a change in the total points change the effective date of an EOI?


You DOE will change if your score is changing, if points are not changing then DOE will not change


----------



## Japskaur

Hi all
I got a query 
can i use py in accounting for external auditor
as my agent is saying u cannot


----------



## Japskaur

one more thing 
do we need 2 years experience in accounting/auditing for auditors to apply for 489 south coast nsw


----------



## Sushev

Hey everyone,
Last week i got the skill assessment results for my spouse from cpa Australia and it shows that she have to complete one subject FAR to get positive skill assessment. Now i am trying to enrol but the subject is not there in my enrolments page. Can you guys help me out in this matter? How to get enrol and sit for exams?
Thanks


----------



## Sukhpuni84

Japskaur said:


> one more thing
> do we need 2 years experience in accounting/auditing for auditors to apply for 489 south coast nsw




Yes, you can use PY points for auditors too and you can check 2 years experience thing on their website!


----------



## mr_mapaya

hi, good evening to all!

what are the chances of 75+5 pointers getting invited by NSW?

mgt accountant
age-25
English - 20
educ - 15
work exp - 15
state nom - 5
total = 80

thank you and God bless you all!


----------



## Rab nawaz

Work exp 15 points is the only hope otherwise chances are very very dark.


----------



## mr_mapaya

Rab nawaz said:


> Work exp 15 points is the only hope otherwise chances are very very dark.


thank you Rab for your reply. applicant works and lodged offshore and this is the maximum possible points I believe that can be obtained at the moment. =)


----------



## Faraz365

Any round happened today??

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

gio87 said:


> DOE 4/4/18
> Management accountant - 221112
> Age - 30
> Aus Study - 20
> English - 20
> PY - 5
> Aus exp - 5
> Ss - 5
> 80 points + 5 ss


Hi,

First of all congratulation for the invite.
Is it the nomination that you received from NSW or Invite from DIBP post nomination? Just getting a clarity.

I wanted to understand any particular reason you choose to file your EOI in Management Accountant, rather going for Accountant and External Auditor. 

Does it make your file picked up quickly, than Accountant / E.Auditor?

Am thinking to get my application assessed for Taxation & Management Accountant.
But then I think currently as assessing bodies taking appx. 1 month to assess files, and by the time I get my file assessed it will almost June'18.
What do you reckon should get it assessed or just wait for the next FY MTSOL. 

Am not sure if I have any potential chances to be invited by NSW before this FY.
As I understand that they are giving preference to people who have experience in relevant occupation code. 
Correct me pls, if am wrong.

My profile
Accountant & External Auditor 
DOE - 30/4/2018
Age- 30
Edu- 20
PTE- 20
PY-5
CCL - 5

Thanks


----------



## andrearios

Hi Everyone

I have a question regarding my assessment. I did my assessment through Vetassess one year ago as an internal auditor, I got a positive result for my degree and experience. However, about a month ago I was reviewing the letter outcome in detail and I found an error in the experience, there is an overlap, therefore I decided to do it again an spend money again but this time using CPA, I haven't heard any reply yet.

1.- Can I use the assessment from vetassess even though it has an error in the work experience.
2.- Should I just wait to have a positive result from CPA? how difficult is to have a positive assessment?

thanks


----------



## gio87

Saraswat15 said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOE 4/4/18
> Management accountant - 221112
> Age - 30
> Aus Study - 20
> English - 20
> PY - 5
> Aus exp - 5
> Ss - 5
> 80 points + 5 ss
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulation for the invite.
> Is it the nomination that you received from NSW or Invite from DIBP post nomination? Just getting a clarity.
> 
> I wanted to understand any particular reason you choose to file your EOI in Management Accountant, rather going for Accountant and External Auditor.
> 
> Does it make your file picked up quickly, than Accountant / E.Auditor?
> 
> Am thinking to get my application assessed for Taxation & Management Accountant.
> But then I think currently as assessing bodies taking appx. 1 month to assess files, and by the time I get my file assessed it will almost June'18.
> What do you reckon should get it assessed or just wait for the next FY MTSOL.
> 
> Am not sure if I have any potential chances to be invited by NSW before this FY.
> As I understand that they are giving preference to people who have experience in relevant occupation code.
> Correct me pls, if am wrong.
> 
> My profile
> Accountant & External Auditor
> DOE - 30/4/2018
> Age- 30
> Edu- 20
> PTE- 20
> PY-5
> CCL - 5
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi mate!! Thanks!!
I received the nomination invitation from NSW, I haven't received the approval yet.
No particular reason, I just used my CPA assessment as Management accountant since Nov 2016. Back in 2016 a friend of mine decided to go for Management accountant and I did the same thing. I don't believe that you need to assess your degree under two different categories, you are wasting your money. My agent told me to use my old assessment and not to make a new one and she was right. I would say assess your degree as soon as possible coz in the last 189 round invitations were sent to all 85 pointers so you never know... you may get a 189 soon. You still have chances for the 190 but yes it's true that applicants with experience have priority. However, I had DOE the 4th of April which means either there is not at all or there is a very small backlog of 80 pointers with experience (from 13 April till today shouldn't be many) so the system will start inviting 80 pointers without experience. However, it's true that getting closer to the end end of FY, the 190 invitations are very limited but still the chances are there. All in all, I would say you need to do an assessment as soon as possible coz without it you can't lodge an EOI and always remember the DOE is very important. Invitations will be sent first to the oldest DOE, so you need to do it for sure.


----------



## Sd1982

PR Granted. Thanks to everyone here for a lot of help and support.

Accountant General 221111
189 visa
EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts 
Invite 06/09/2017
Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
Grant - 03/05/2018

No EV.


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> PR Granted. Thanks to everyone here for a lot of help and support.
> 
> Accountant General 221111
> 189 visa
> EOI - 13/03/2017 - 65 pts
> EOI 19/07/2017 - 75 Pts
> Invite 06/09/2017
> Application Submitted - 10/10/2017 (paid same day)
> 1st contact - 28/11/2017 (USA PCC, UAE PCC for spouse, Proof of English for spouse, Bank Stats, Payslips)
> All docs submitted - 20/03/2018
> 2nd contact - UAE PCC for spouse
> Reuploaded - 22/03/2018
> Grant - 03/05/2018
> 
> No EV.


Congrats man. 

No EV ? Thats good. 
Can I please know what all employment documents did you submit ?

I submitted, employer references, payslips, employment contracts and bank statements. 

If you could please list docs submitted by you.


----------



## ykhawaja

Saraswat15 said:


> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulation for the invite.
> Is it the nomination that you received from NSW or Invite from DIBP post nomination? Just getting a clarity.
> 
> I wanted to understand any particular reason you choose to file your EOI in Management Accountant, rather going for Accountant and External Auditor.
> 
> Does it make your file picked up quickly, than Accountant / E.Auditor?
> 
> Am thinking to get my application assessed for Taxation & Management Accountant.
> But then I think currently as assessing bodies taking appx. 1 month to assess files, and by the time I get my file assessed it will almost June'18.
> What do you reckon should get it assessed or just wait for the next FY MTSOL.
> 
> Am not sure if I have any potential chances to be invited by NSW before this FY.
> As I understand that they are giving preference to people who have experience in relevant occupation code.
> Correct me pls, if am wrong.
> 
> My profile
> Accountant & External Auditor
> DOE - 30/4/2018
> Age- 30
> Edu- 20
> PTE- 20
> PY-5
> CCL - 5
> 
> Thanks


Did you study in australia. You can get ipa fast track assessment in 2 days?


----------



## Goodluck1512

Hi guys
To get extra points for employment, do i need to work as an accountant in the accounting firm or i can work as a account assistant in any other companies. Can someone help me out with this?
Thanks


----------



## Saraswat15

ykhawaja said:


> Saraswat15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First of all congratulation for the invite.
> Is it the nomination that you received from NSW or Invite from DIBP post nomination? Just getting a clarity.
> 
> I wanted to understand any particular reason you choose to file your EOI in Management Accountant, rather going for Accountant and External Auditor.
> 
> Does it make your file picked up quickly, than Accountant / E.Auditor?
> 
> Am thinking to get my application assessed for Taxation & Management Accountant.
> But then I think currently as assessing bodies taking appx. 1 month to assess files, and by the time I get my file assessed it will almost June'18.
> What do you reckon should get it assessed or just wait for the next FY MTSOL.
> 
> Am not sure if I have any potential chances to be invited by NSW before this FY.
> As I understand that they are giving preference to people who have experience in relevant occupation code.
> Correct me pls, if am wrong.
> 
> My profile
> Accountant & External Auditor
> DOE - 30/4/2018
> Age- 30
> Edu- 20
> PTE- 20
> PY-5
> CCL - 5
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Did you study in australia. You can get ipa fast track assessment in 2 days?
Click to expand...


Hey I think i did not have clarity in my message. My bad. 

My profile is already assesed for Accountant and External Auditor in 2017. 

But my question was should I also get my file assessed for Management and Taxation accountant as well?

Reason - So far I sae many 190 invites unfer those 2 categories. 

But currently 190 is preferring for experince candidate, and unfortunately I dont have one.


----------



## expat2expat

Goodluck1512 said:


> Hi guys
> To get extra points for employment, do i need to work as an accountant in the accounting firm or i can work as a account assistant in any other companies. Can someone help me out with this?
> Thanks


To be able to claim points for your job experience, your job description must be similar or closely related to the task and job description of an accountant as per ANZSCO code as below:

◾Assisting in formulating budgetary and accounting policies
◾Preparing financial statements for presentation to boards of directors, management, shareholders, and governing and statutory bodies
◾Conducting financial investigations, preparing reports, undertaking audits and advising on matters such as the purchase and sale of businesses, mergers, capital financing, suspected fraud, insolvency and taxation
◾Examining operating costs and organisations' income and expenditure
◾Providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
◾Providing financial and taxation advice on business structures, plans and operations
◾Preparing taxation returns for individuals and organisations
◾Liaising with financial institutions and brokers to establish funds management arrangements
◾Introducing and maintaining accounting systems, and advising on the selection and application of computer-based accounting systems
◾Maintaining internal control systems
◾May appraise cash flow and financial risk of capital investment projects


----------



## expat2expat

andrearios said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have a question regarding my assessment. I did my assessment through Vetassess one year ago as an internal auditor, I got a positive result for my degree and experience. However, about a month ago I was reviewing the letter outcome in detail and I found an error in the experience, there is an overlap, therefore I decided to do it again an spend money again but this time using CPA, I haven't heard any reply yet.
> 
> 1.- Can I use the assessment from vetassess even though it has an error in the work experience.
> 2.- Should I just wait to have a positive result from CPA? how difficult is to have a positive assessment?
> 
> thanks


question 1. no, if you are nominating accountant
question 2. no other way but to wait. result depends on the supporting documents provided.


----------



## expat2expat

Bonbons said:


> Reading this I'm very scared too. Mine also says you are academically suitable for migration. Is it confirmed to be full skill assessment?
> 
> I asked for skilled assessment but didn't mentioned I wanted full skill assessment. However I provided proof of band 7 proficient English Ielts.
> 
> I hope someone can confirm its a full skill assessment suitable for EOI. Thanks I'm very grateful.


That is positive assessment for your skill assessment. 

CPA must have provided 2 results. 
1. migration assessment outcome - Education
2. Skilled employment assessment outcome. - Work exprience


----------



## expat2expat

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am about to do my skilled employment assessment with CPA. I am a bit worried about duties. Could somebody share already assessed duties? I would be really thanksfull.
> 
> Cheers,


Everyone has different JD but you can refer to the ANZSCO description for accountants.


----------



## Saraswat15

gio87 said:


> Hi mate!! Thanks!!
> I received the nomination invitation from NSW, I haven't received the approval yet.
> No particular reason, I just used my CPA assessment as Management accountant since Nov 2016. Back in 2016 a friend of mine decided to go for Management accountant and I did the same thing. I don't believe that you need to assess your degree under two different categories, you are wasting your money. My agent told me to use my old assessment and not to make a new one and she was right. I would say assess your degree as soon as possible coz in the last 189 round invitations were sent to all 85 pointers so you never know... you may get a 189 soon. You still have chances for the 190 but yes it's true that applicants with experience have priority. However, I had DOE the 4th of April which means either there is not at all or there is a very small backlog of 80 pointers with experience (from 13 April till today shouldn't be many) so the system will start inviting 80 pointers without experience. However, it's true that getting closer to the end end of FY, the 190 invitations are very limited but still the chances are there. All in all, I would say you need to do an assessment as soon as possible coz without it you can't lodge an EOI and always remember the DOE is very important. Invitations will be sent first to the oldest DOE, so you need to do it for sure.



Hey...

Thanks a ton for explaining in detail. It makes sense.

I have already got my profile assessed last year under Accountant & External Auditor category.

As on 30th April am at 80 & 85 respectively for 189 & 190 in both the occupation.

My question was If I should get my file assessed for Management and Taxation Accountant as well?
As I see many in these category got invited either via 189/ 190.

Also, you said "My agent told me to use my old assessment and not to make a new one and she was right. "

With this do you mean my previous assessment will be good enough to drop another EOI for Management and Taxation Accountant.
Or
I need to have specific assessment for either of the category. 
Also, would you reckon me to do any more assessment or just hold on to the earlier one.


----------



## phamtantan

Hello all the beautiful souls on this thread,

I have a question regarding the 3 different assessing bodies for work experience assessment IPA, CPA and CAANZ. What is everyone's experience with these 3? 

Most people seem to go with CPA. My colleague tried CPA but failed, but I think it might have been because the duties on her letter were not spot on since the last time I checked, we are definitely still accountants lol. However it does steer me away from assessing with CPA. She's trying again with IPA now and still waiting.

I haven't seen anyone applying through CAANZ on this thread. I'm thinking of doing that since I'm a provisional member and hoping that would give me some imagined luck maybe? Can anyone who has some experience or has heard anything about a CAANZ work experience assessment give some comment?

Thanks in advance


----------



## expat2expat

phamtantan said:


> Hello all the beautiful souls on this thread,
> 
> I have a question regarding the 3 different assessing bodies for work experience assessment IPA, CPA and CAANZ. What is everyone's experience with these 3?
> 
> Most people seem to go with CPA. My colleague tried CPA but failed, but I think it might have been because the duties on her letter were not spot on since the last time I checked, we are definitely still accountants lol. However it does steer me away from assessing with CPA. She's trying again with IPA now and still waiting.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone applying through CAANZ on this thread. I'm thinking of doing that since I'm a provisional member and hoping that would give me some imagined luck maybe? Can anyone who has some experience or has heard anything about a CAANZ work experience assessment give some comment?
> 
> Thanks in advance


my classmate have his assessment with CAANZ per advised of his agent. He has no issue, got positive assessment.

I had mine with CPAA. 

What was the reason of negative assessment of your friend. Sometime its because of the skill level and job description are not in line with ANZSCO job description.


----------



## Sd1982

randeep19492 said:


> Congrats man.
> 
> No EV ? Thats good.
> Can I please know what all employment documents did you submit ?
> 
> I submitted, employer references, payslips, employment contracts and bank statements.
> 
> If you could please list docs submitted by you.


I can't be 100% sure, but as far as I know there wasn't any EV upon speaking to the HR of my company.

Docs submitted

Primary Applicant:

1) Passport front and last page
2) PTE (90/90/90/88) - Jan 24th, 2017
3) Masters Completion Letter (Aus)
4) Masters Degree (Aus)
5) Masters Transcripts
6) Bachelors Degree (USA)
7) Bachelors Transcript
8) High School Marksheet Class 10 (Middle East)
9) High School Marksheet Class 12 (Middle East)
10) CPA Skills Assessment
11) CPA Employment Assessment
12) Work Contract (for which I claimed points)
13) Reference Letter with Job Duties - signed by CFO
14) Reference Letter - stating duration of work and salary - signed by HR
15) Bank Statement for 15 months
16) Payslips
17) Awards received at work
18) 5 year completion certificate from work
19) USA Police Clearance
20) Australia Police Clearance
21) India Police Clearance
22) Middle East Police Clearance
23) Marriage Certificate
24) Form 80 (Learnt about this from ExpatForum)
25) Medicals (Not uploaded by me)

Spouse:

1) Proof of English from High School, College and Masters (India)
2) Passport
3) Police Clearance Middle East x 2
4) India PCC
5) Australia PCC
6) Medical

Tips: 

1) Get police clearance from all and every country you have lived in, even if it was not within 10 years. CO asked for EVERYTHING! Took me 4 months to gather additional paperwork!

2) Submit PTE via the Pearson website. Don't wait for CO. I learnt this from expat forum.

3) Submit Form 80 and Masters completion letter - this was also learnt from expat forum

4) Collect any and every evidence of your employment before applying - bank statements and payslips. I did the mistake not keeping my bank statements and I had to go to hell and back to get them (from the middle east)


----------



## randeep19492

Sd1982 said:


> I can't be 100% sure, but as far as I know there wasn't any EV upon speaking to the HR of my company.
> 
> Docs submitted
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 1) Passport front and last page
> 2) PTE (90/90/90/88) - Jan 24th, 2017
> 3) Masters Completion Letter (Aus)
> 4) Masters Degree (Aus)
> 5) Masters Transcripts
> 6) Bachelors Degree (USA)
> 7) Bachelors Transcript
> 8) High School Marksheet Class 10 (Middle East)
> 9) High School Marksheet Class 12 (Middle East)
> 10) CPA Skills Assessment
> 11) CPA Employment Assessment
> 12) Work Contract (for which I claimed points)
> 13) Reference Letter with Job Duties - signed by CFO
> 14) Reference Letter - stating duration of work and salary - signed by HR
> 15) Bank Statement for 15 months
> 16) Payslips
> 17) Awards received at work
> 18) 5 year completion certificate from work
> 19) USA Police Clearance
> 20) Australia Police Clearance
> 21) India Police Clearance
> 22) Middle East Police Clearance
> 23) Marriage Certificate
> 24) Form 80 (Learnt about this from ExpatForum)
> 25) Medicals (Not uploaded by me)
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1) Proof of English from High School, College and Masters (India)
> 2) Passport
> 3) Police Clearance Middle East x 2
> 4) India PCC
> 5) Australia PCC
> 6) Medical
> 
> Tips:
> 
> 1) Get police clearance from all and every country you have lived in, even if it was not within 10 years. CO asked for EVERYTHING! Took me 4 months to gather additional paperwork!
> 
> 2) Submit PTE via the Pearson website. Don't wait for CO. I learnt this from expat forum.
> 
> 3) Submit Form 80 and Masters completion letter - this was also learnt from expat forum
> 
> 4) Collect any and every evidence of your employment before applying - bank statements and payslips. I did the mistake not keeping my bank statements and I had to go to hell and back to get them (from the middle east)



Thanks for the list. Really helpful.


----------



## randeep19492

expat2expat said:


> my classmate have his assessment with CAANZ per advised of his agent. He has no issue, got positive assessment.
> 
> I had mine with CPAA.
> 
> What was the reason of negative assessment of your friend. Sometime its because of the skill level and job description are not in line with ANZSCO job description.


I got my education and employment assessment both from CAANZ. I made my work reference letter as comprehensive and detailed as possible for all the tasks I performed during my course of employment.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sd1982 said:


> I can't be 100% sure, but as far as I know there wasn't any EV upon speaking to the HR of my company.
> 
> Docs submitted
> 
> Primary Applicant:
> 
> 1) Passport front and last page
> 2) PTE (90/90/90/88) - Jan 24th, 2017
> 3) Masters Completion Letter (Aus)
> 4) Masters Degree (Aus)
> 5) Masters Transcripts
> 6) Bachelors Degree (USA)
> 7) Bachelors Transcript
> 8) High School Marksheet Class 10 (Middle East)
> 9) High School Marksheet Class 12 (Middle East)
> 10) CPA Skills Assessment
> 11) CPA Employment Assessment
> 12) Work Contract (for which I claimed points)
> 13) Reference Letter with Job Duties - signed by CFO
> 14) Reference Letter - stating duration of work and salary - signed by HR
> 15) Bank Statement for 15 months
> 16) Payslips
> 17) Awards received at work
> 18) 5 year completion certificate from work
> 19) USA Police Clearance
> 20) Australia Police Clearance
> 21) India Police Clearance
> 22) Middle East Police Clearance
> 23) Marriage Certificate
> 24) Form 80 (Learnt about this from ExpatForum)
> 25) Medicals (Not uploaded by me)
> 
> Spouse:
> 
> 1) Proof of English from High School, College and Masters (India)
> 2) Passport
> 3) Police Clearance Middle East x 2
> 4) India PCC
> 5) Australia PCC
> 6) Medical
> 
> Tips:
> 
> 1) Get police clearance from all and every country you have lived in, even if it was not within 10 years. CO asked for EVERYTHING! Took me 4 months to gather additional paperwork!
> 
> 2) Submit PTE via the Pearson website. Don't wait for CO. I learnt this from expat forum.
> 
> 3) Submit Form 80 and Masters completion letter - this was also learnt from expat forum
> 
> 4) Collect any and every evidence of your employment before applying - bank statements and payslips. I did the mistake not keeping my bank statements and I had to go to hell and back to get them (from the middle east)


 
Hey, for some countries it has hard to get PCC. I thought you only need to get COO for countries which is within 10 years. This sounds concerning.


----------



## Sd1982

ykhawaja said:


> Hey, for some countries it has hard to get PCC. I thought you only need to get COO for countries which is within 10 years. This sounds concerning.


That's on paper, but the CO can ask for anything. I asked for exemption as it had been more than 10 years since I left the USA and same for my wife, but they still wanted the documents.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sd1982 said:


> That's on paper, but the CO can ask for anything. I asked for exemption as it had been more than 10 years since I left the USA and same for my wife, but they still wanted the documents.


What exemption are you talking about? Do I need to submit my social security card etc. I have all that. I am not claiming points for experience, however should I upload documentss such as payslips for my customer service jo b in the USA. That has nothing to do with my occupation?


----------



## Sd1982

ykhawaja said:


> What exemption are you talking about? Do I need to submit my social security card etc. I have all that. I am not claiming points for experience, however should I upload documentss such as payslips for my customer service jo b in the USA. That has nothing to do with my occupation?


I was talking in regards to PCC.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sd1982 said:


> I was talking in regards to PCC.


Alright. For form 80, question 14 it says 4Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
security cards etc)?

I was on a student visa in the USA, therefore I have a ssn. Also since I am from PAK, i have birth certificate and national id card. I plan to include this is the form 80. What I wanted to know, is there a section to upload these documents. i know that for proof of identity you can include birth certificate and national id number. But what about ssn? Do not want to be in a position where the COO asks for additional documents.

Secondly for 47 and 48, about personal contacts, can I just say no in the section. I have a few friends but do not want to include their information. Would it be a big deal or anything of that sort?

Sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## Sd1982

ykhawaja said:


> Alright. For form 80, question 14 it says 4Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity
> documents or numbers (including birth registration numbers, social
> security cards etc)?
> 
> I was on a student visa in the USA, therefore I have a ssn. Also since I am from PAK, i have birth certificate and national id card. I plan to include this is the form 80. What I wanted to know, is there a section to upload these documents. i know that for proof of identity you can include birth certificate and national id number. But what about ssn? Do not want to be in a position where the COO asks for additional documents.
> 
> Secondly for 47 and 48, about personal contacts, can I just say no in the section. I have a few friends but do not want to include their information. Would it be a big deal or anything of that sort?
> 
> Sorry for asking so many questions.


14 - Yes, there is a section generic documents that don't fall in any categories.

47 - I chose No. 

48 - No as well.


----------



## ykhawaja

Sd1982 said:


> 14 - Yes, there is a section generic documents that don't fall in any categories.
> 
> 47 - I chose No.
> 
> 48 - No as well.


Thank you. Do we have to upload anything like offer of letter from university which we were studying or COE. I read on a post that someone uploaded this when uploading documents?


----------



## auzziedream

*Waiting time*

Hello All, 

Could you all please review my profile below and let me know when can I expect invite? I'm so tired of waiting for invitation since 2 years. My EOI has expired as it has crossed 2 years and I had a submit a new EOI last week. 

Occupation: General Accountant
189 - 70 Points 
190 - 70+5 Points 
489 - 70+10 Points (No luck in this one as DIBP has stopped giving family sponsored visa for accountants)

Any guidance would be much appreciated. 

Thanks
A


----------



## Faraz365

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Could you all please review my profile below and let me know when can I expect invite? I'm so tired of waiting for invitation since 2 years. My EOI has expired as it has crossed 2 years and I had a submit a new EOI last week.
> 
> Occupation: General Accountant
> 189 - 70 Points
> 190 - 70+5 Points
> 489 - 70+10 Points (No luck in this one as DIBP has stopped giving family sponsored visa for accountants)
> 
> Any guidance would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> A


Hi My friend,

I am sorry to hear that you have been waiting from last 2 years. This time the chances are very dim for accountants. I also heard that dibp started inviting accountants from last round but i am waiting for the next round to see whther it is correct or not. For 70points, I believe you have to wait till atleast 2019. But who knows what god has decided.

Never loose hope and also please try to increase your points.(pte or Spouse points?



Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrana

Hi all

This is my first post. I have a query regarding the medical to be done after filing the visa. Could it be done before asked by immigration should wait for it. I am an onshore applicant. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi guys,

Is spouse IELTS/PTE mandatory for any skilled migration visa ?


----------



## Neomagic

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is spouse IELTS/PTE mandatory for any skilled migration visa ?


I think your spouse will be required to have at least IELTS 5.0


----------



## arkind13

Hi, apart from CPA from where else can I appear for FAR and law papers? I got negative assessment from IPA and need to pass these papers in order to get a positive result.


----------



## Awenger

Faraz365 said:


> Hi My friend,
> 
> I am sorry to hear that you have been waiting from last 2 years. This time the chances are very dim for accountants. I also heard that dibp started inviting accountants from last round but i am waiting for the next round to see whther it is correct or not. For 70points, I believe you have to wait till atleast 2019. But who knows what god has decided.
> 
> Never loose hope and also please try to increase your points.(pte or Spouse points?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk



I think the required points to receive invitation for 189 will continue to remain the same or increase in the next financial year because the home affairs minister is trying to tighten immigration to win votes in the 2019 election. Things may change after the election.

Why should we be wasting time to take PTE, PY and NAATI when it is clearly a scam since most of the inivtations go to NZ residents who do not need to take nonsense like PY? 

It is clearly a racist policy since they want non-whites to waste money taking PTE, PY and Naati while struggling find a proper job with a useless 485 visa but PRs are given to NZ residents who have good jobs and do not have to spend a single cent on BS like pte, naati and py.


----------



## Faraz365

Awenger said:


> I think the required points to receive invitation for 189 will continue to remain the same or increase in the next financial year because the home affairs minister is trying to tighten immigration to win votes in the 2019 election. Things may change after the election.
> 
> Why should we be wasting time to take PTE, PY and NAATI when it is clearly a scam since most of the inivtations go to NZ residents who do not need to take nonsense like PY?
> 
> It is clearly a racist policy since they want non-whites to waste money taking PTE, PY and Naati while struggling find a proper job with a useless 485 visa but PRs are given to NZ residents who have good jobs and do not have to spend a single cent on BS like pte, naati and py.


You are right my friend. I reckon you. But we have already invested so much of money in this process. Cant do instead to wait.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkfooty1

Neomagic said:


> I think your spouse will be required to have at least IELTS 5.0


Even if she is graduated (in my case from Pakistan) ?


----------



## handyjohn

jkfooty1 said:


> Even if she is graduated (in my case from Pakistan) ?


Absolutely wrong information. To claim spouse points, spouse full skill assessment is required which requires 7 each in case if spouse occupation is accountant

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Awenger

Faraz365 said:


> You are right my friend. I reckon you. But we have already invested so much of money in this process. Cant do instead to wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


The problem with waiting is that EOI and PTE result will expire and we have to spend money and time to sit for PTE and apply for EOI again. Can you imagine passing PTE after many times but now you have to retake PTE although it is not your fault? We also lose 5 points as we age. 

And what is the reason for giving out so many temporary 485 visas when you are reducing the quota for PRs? the 2 years for 485 visa is also too short. The only reason I can think of is the government wants to earn as much money from 485 visa holders by forcing them to take pte, py and naati while working in some crappy jobs ( difficult to find accounting job with 485 visa) but they will never get PR cause the points keep increasing and the quota keeps decreasing. It is a scam. The government should inform us if there is zero chance of getting PR instead of selling 485 visas to every graduate.


----------



## Faraz365

Hmmm.. who knows better than me my friend. I wrote pte 16 tyms to get 79plus. Lol..they wont inform us and we cant do anything. This is how the life is.....


Awenger said:


> The problem with waiting is that EOI and PTE result will expire and we have to spend money and time to sit for PTE and apply for EOI again. Can you imagine passing PTE after many times but now you have to retake PTE although it is not your fault? We also lose 5 points as we age.
> 
> And what is the reason for giving out so many temporary 485 visas when you are reducing the quota for PRs? the 2 years for 485 visa is also too short. The only reason I can think of is the government wants to earn as much money from 485 visa holders by forcing them to take pte, py and naati while working in some crappy jobs ( difficult to find accounting job with 485 visa) but they will never get PR cause the points keep increasing and the quota keeps decreasing. It is a scam. The government should inform us if there is zero chance of getting PR instead of selling 485 visas to every graduate.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## lingling

Mrana said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post. I have a query regarding the medical to be done after filing the visa. Could it be done before asked by immigration should wait for it. I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Can be done before but why the rush? IED may be set as 1 year from it. Might as well do it after visa is filed. U will have sufficient time to do it before your file is picked up. I did mine within couple of days after visa was lodged.


----------



## lingling

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Is spouse IELTS/PTE mandatory for any skilled migration visa ?


6.0 if your wife is non accountant. The skill must however be in the same list as yours.


----------



## lingling

Faraz365 said:


> Hmmm.. who knows better than me my friend. I wrote pte 16 tyms to get 79plus. Lol..they wont inform us and we cant do anything. This is how the life is.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I sat for 14 IELTS + 5 PTE before hitting it right with IELTS.


----------



## Faraz365

lingling said:


> I sat for 14 IELTS + 5 PTE before hitting it right with IELTS.


See....struggle even though we know the destination is not clear...but you lingling, you are the lucky one as you got the invite....hats off for not giving up......

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

aren there any invitation rounds


----------



## Rab nawaz

The lust of scoring more and more points is the key behind making billions of dollars and still candidates were going nowhere. People should realize now this isnt skilled migration but an evil scam to rip off years and years of income. Further, out of 176+ occupation accounting is giving them billions of dollars business individually but at the same time they dont have even 5000 spots for this occupation.


----------



## Saraswat15

Rab nawaz said:


> The lust of scoring more and more points is the key behind making billions of dollars and still candidates were going nowhere. People should realize now this isnt skilled migration but an evil scam to rip off years and years of income. Further, out of 176+ occupation accounting is giving them billions of dollars business individually but at the same time they dont have even 5000 spots for this occupation.




👍👍


----------



## Mrana

lingling said:


> Mrana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post. I have a query regarding the medical to be done after filing the visa. Could it be done before asked by immigration should wait for it. I am an onshore applicant.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Can be done before but why the rush? IED may be set as 1 year from it. Might as well do it after visa is filed. U will have sufficient time to do it before your file is picked up. I did mine within couple of days after visa was lodged.
Click to expand...

Sorry. I think I didn't mention that I have already lodged visa application. Just wanted to arrange everything before hand. Don't have any idea how to create hap ID. Please help 
Thanks


----------



## jkfooty1

handyjohn said:


> Absolutely wrong information. To claim spouse points, spouse full skill assessment is required which requires 7 each in case if spouse occupation is accountant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hi mate, i am not claiming any points, its just she is onshore and i will add her in my application, does she still need to give PTE/IELTS exam ?


----------



## hungvn89

Repost for those who need the information

For those who are waiting for Accountant/External Auditor invitation SC189 (or you cannot achieve at least 80pts to apply for NSW SC190), you might want to consider moving to Canberra and apply for SC190 there.

From July 2018, the study requirement to apply for SC190 in Canberra (ACT) will be increased from 1 year to 2 years. You might want to enroll before July to opt in for easier requirement.

For SC190 Canberra, it is first come first serve. Higher points do not give you priority like NSW or VIC SC190. There are many people with 65/70/75pts moving to Canberra because of this opportunity. Some of them only had MBA/Marketing background but took CPA Foundation Courses and qualified for Accountant Skill Assessment from CPA. Just show you how competitive it is. You no longer compete with fellow Accountant graduate but also with people who have no degree in Accounting!

More information can be found below:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants-1527.html#post14340770


----------



## marvinng

Good afternoon All,

I was hoping to have some advice from you in regards to the feasibility of claiming experience points for the role outlined below. The job title is Assistant Accountant - Fixed Assets. Not sure whether this role is too specific in order to claim experience points under General Accountant?

- Review expenditure transactions to identify all depreciable assets in accordance with Policy.
- Monitor a system of controls, procedures, and forms for the recordation of fixed assets.
- Prepare manual journals to reflect asset movements as required.
- Calculate depreciation for all fixed assets.
- Review and adjust the detailed schedule of fixed assets and accumulated depreciation.
- Prepare monthly reconciliations of General ledger balances and Fixed Asset register balances by Facility.
- Allocate Fixed Assets barcode labels to the facilities and monitor their use
- Assist in co-ordinating the yearly Fixed Assets Stocktake and Fully Depreciated Medical Equipment.
- Investigate the potential obsolescence of fixed assets and conduct analyses related to fixed assets as requested by management.
- Assist in the Revaluation Process on Land and Buildings.

Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
Marvin


----------



## Awenger

hungvn89 said:


> Repost for those who need the information
> 
> For those who are waiting for Accountant/External Auditor invitation SC189 (or you cannot achieve at least 80pts to apply for NSW SC190), you might want to consider moving to Canberra and apply for SC190 there.
> 
> From July 2018, the study requirement to apply for SC190 in Canberra (ACT) will be increased from 1 year to 2 years. You might want to enroll before July to opt in for easier requirement.
> 
> For SC190 Canberra, it is first come first serve. Higher points do not give you priority like NSW or VIC SC190. There are many people with 65/70/75pts moving to Canberra because of this opportunity. Some of them only had MBA/Marketing background but took CPA Foundation Courses and qualified for Accountant Skill Assessment from CPA. Just show you how competitive it is. You no longer compete with fellow Accountant graduate but also with people who have no degree in Accounting!
> 
> More information can be found below:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants-1527.html#post14340770


The 2 years study requirement is bad . The 1 year study requirement is still acceptable. Most people have already studied a 2-4 years aussie degree and do not want to spend time and money to study for another 2 years. Seems like another plan to earn more money from cashcow students while exploting them. It also does not guarantee you will get the 190 after 2 years


----------



## Sushev

To claim point from my spouse is it necessary that my partner needs to be in Australia or she can be overseas?


----------



## expat2expat

Sushev said:


> To claim point from my spouse is it necessary that my partner needs to be in Australia or she can be overseas?


partner skills can be claim through positive assessment form the assessing body regardless where she is located.

Domicile of your partner is not one of criteria in claiming points.


----------



## expat2expat

marvinng said:


> Good afternoon All,
> 
> I was hoping to have some advice from you in regards to the feasibility of claiming experience points for the role outlined below. The job title is Assistant Accountant - Fixed Assets. Not sure whether this role is too specific in order to claim experience points under General Accountant?
> 
> - Review expenditure transactions to identify all depreciable assets in accordance with Policy.
> - Monitor a system of controls, procedures, and forms for the recordation of fixed assets.
> - Prepare manual journals to reflect asset movements as required.
> - Calculate depreciation for all fixed assets.
> - Review and adjust the detailed schedule of fixed assets and accumulated depreciation.
> - Prepare monthly reconciliations of General ledger balances and Fixed Asset register balances by Facility.
> - Allocate Fixed Assets barcode labels to the facilities and monitor their use
> - Assist in co-ordinating the yearly Fixed Assets Stocktake and Fully Depreciated Medical Equipment.
> - Investigate the potential obsolescence of fixed assets and conduct analyses related to fixed assets as requested by management.
> - Assist in the Revaluation Process on Land and Buildings.
> 
> Your advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> Marvin


Hi Marvin,

Is your nominated occupation is Accountant? From the looks of it you are just performing part of the full accounting process which will not give you a positive assessment based on my personal view.

Accountant general as per ANSCO website has below duties:

◾Assisting in formulating budgetary and accounting policies
◾Preparing financial statements for presentation to boards of directors, management, shareholders, and governing and statutory bodies
◾Conducting financial investigations, preparing reports, undertaking audits and advising on matters such as the purchase and sale of businesses, mergers, capital financing, suspected fraud, insolvency and taxation
◾Examining operating costs and organisations' income and expenditure
◾Providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
◾Providing financial and taxation advice on business structures, plans and operations
◾Preparing taxation returns for individuals and organisations
◾Liaising with financial institutions and brokers to establish funds management arrangements
◾Introducing and maintaining accounting systems, and advising on the selection and application of computer-based accounting systems
◾Maintaining internal control systems
◾May appraise cash flow and financial risk of capital investment projects


----------



## marvinng

expat2expat said:


> Hi Marvin,
> 
> Is your nominated occupation is Accountant? From the looks of it you are just performing part of the full accounting process which will not give you a positive assessment based on my personal view.
> 
> Accountant general as per ANSCO website has below duties:
> 
> ◾Assisting in formulating budgetary and accounting policies
> ◾Preparing financial statements for presentation to boards of directors, management, shareholders, and governing and statutory bodies
> ◾Conducting financial investigations, preparing reports, undertaking audits and advising on matters such as the purchase and sale of businesses, mergers, capital financing, suspected fraud, insolvency and taxation
> ◾Examining operating costs and organisations' income and expenditure
> ◾Providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
> ◾Providing financial and taxation advice on business structures, plans and operations
> ◾Preparing taxation returns for individuals and organisations
> ◾Liaising with financial institutions and brokers to establish funds management arrangements
> ◾Introducing and maintaining accounting systems, and advising on the selection and application of computer-based accounting systems
> ◾Maintaining internal control systems
> ◾May appraise cash flow and financial risk of capital investment projects


Hi Expat,
Thank you  I will look for other roles then! Cheers


----------



## truc

But ACT also asks for job offer or family ties, it seems difficult as TAS and NT.


----------



## ykhawaja

truc said:


> But ACT also asks for job offer or family ties, it seems difficult as TAS and NT.


its difficult overall.had a person applying for 489 tas got rejected. more suited towards the graduates from those states.


----------



## truc

My friend applied for NT with 65 points (189), got rejected on 4 May 2018 with one reason "NT has reached ceiling and no place left for accountant general, and asked to submit after July 2018". I think this is not real reason because I heard someone with higher marks got chosen.


----------



## ykhawaja

truc said:


> My friend applied for NT with 65 points (189), got rejected on 4 May 2018 with one reason "NT has reached ceiling and no place left for accountant general, and asked to submit after July 2018". I think this is not real reason because I heard someone with higher marks got chosen.


You meant 190? Could be my friend had 55+5 from tas and got accepted. I guess it depends on luck as well


----------



## expat2expat

truc said:


> But ACT also asks for job offer or family ties, it seems difficult as TAS and NT.


NT is not difficult as long as you can convince the NT government your commitment and employ-ability. 

I have 60 points without state sponsorship. Originally applied for 190 visa. They rejected it but they offered me 489 instead which i happily accepted.


----------



## MaQ2017

I assume you are an offshore applicant?

Unfortunately, for International student graduates, we need to move to NT first and work as an Accountant for 6 months before they will consider our application. I would be interested to know if someone has received an invitation without moving to NT.



expat2expat said:


> truc said:
> 
> 
> 
> But ACT also asks for job offer or family ties, it seems difficult as TAS and NT.
> 
> 
> 
> NT is not difficult as long as you can convince the NT government your commitment and employ-ability.
> 
> I have 60 points without state sponsorship. Originally applied for 190 visa. They rejected it but they offered me 489 instead which i happily accepted.
Click to expand...


----------



## expat2expat

MaQ2017 said:


> I assume you are an offshore applicant?
> 
> Unfortunately, for International student graduates, we need to move to NT first and work as an Accountant for 6 months before they will consider our application. I would be interested to know if someone has received an invitation without moving to NT.


Looking at online job posts there are lots of opportunities for accountant. If your bridging visa allows you to work to other state like NT, why not try you luck. 

Yes I am offshore applicant.


----------



## MaQ2017

Thank you for your suggestion. Hopefully, by November I’ll have 80+5 points for 190 NSW. It would be best for me to wait and pray 🙂



expat2expat said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you are an offshore applicant?
> 
> Unfortunately, for International student graduates, we need to move to NT first and work as an Accountant for 6 months before they will consider our application. I would be interested to know if someone has received an invitation without moving to NT.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at online job posts there are lots of opportunities for accountant. If your bridging visa allows you to work to other state like NT, why not try you luck.
> 
> Yes I am offshore applicant.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saraswat15

Saraswat15 said:


> 👍👍



Sorry was accessing the website via phone, and must have accidentally sent you the reply.


----------



## Nikolaaa

Hi to all!

First thanks for great posts regarding our profession. I was following this for few years.

I finally have 80 points and 85 for 190.

My question is can you set up in EOI for working experience as still working. I am in NSW employed under 457 visa. In employment part I cannot find option that I am still employed.


----------



## Japskaur

hi all
when they gona announce next year list n ceilling
TIA


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> First thanks for great posts regarding our profession. I was following this for few years.
> 
> I finally have 80 points and 85 for 190.
> 
> My question is can you set up in EOI for working experience as still working. I am in NSW employed under 457 visa. In employment part I cannot find option that I am still employed.


In the EOI stage, you will have to fill in the "to date" and leave the "from date" as blank. 

Mention the same dates in the nomination form if you receive it before 30th June 2018. Then on final invite application, put in "yes" for "is this your current employment situation" and proceed.


----------



## Gunner14

Hi guys, 

I have a quick question. 

I submitted by EOI on 06/2016 with 60 points and later on 03/2017 I updated it to 70 points. 
Now I'm not sure if my EOI is due to expire on 06/2018 or on 03/2019 as from what I've been told EOIs are valid for 2 years. thanks


----------



## Faraz365

Will expire on 06/2018...


Gunner14 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a quick question.
> 
> I submitted by EOI on 06/2016 with 60 points and later on 03/2017 I updated it to 70 points.
> Now I'm not sure if my EOI is due to expire on 06/2018 or on 03/2019 as from what I've been told EOIs are valid for 2 years. thanks


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Any rounds happening...???? Any one with good news ???


----------



## Faraz365

There is a round today at 730 ist. I am waiting to see the claims made by iscah were correct or not.


Salman007 said:


> Any rounds happening...???? Any one with good news ???


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner14

Guy's I had an appointment with a lawyer today in regards to my PR process. 

Well what he has advised me is that next FY there are going to cut down accounting ceiling to 1000 and at this moment there are around 35000 EOIs in the pool. 

Considering these number, he said that 70 and 75 pointers are knocked out of the the game. 

According to him only hope for get the our Goal is via ENS, which obviously is not possible for me to achieve !!


----------



## Saraswat15

Gunner14 said:


> Guy's I had an appointment with a lawyer today in regards to my PR process.
> 
> Well what he has advised me is that next FY there are going to cut down accounting ceiling to 1000 and at this moment there are around 35000 EOIs in the pool.
> Considering these number, he said that 70 and 75 pointers are knocked out of the the game.
> 
> According to him only hope for get the our Goal is via ENS, which obviously is not possible for me to achieve !!




What does Ens stand for?


----------



## Gunner14

Employe nomination scheme


----------



## Japskaur

Gunner14 said:


> Guy's I had an appointment with a lawyer today in regards to my PR process.
> 
> Well what he has advised me is that next FY there are going to cut down accounting ceiling to 1000 and at this moment there are around 35000 EOIs in the pool.
> 
> Considering these number, he said that 70 and 75 pointers are knocked out of the the game.
> 
> According to him only hope for get the our Goal is via ENS, which obviously is not possible for me to achieve !!


hi mate
nobody knows what gona happen in next fyear
its just rumours


----------



## ykhawaja

Gunner14 said:


> Guy's I had an appointment with a lawyer today in regards to my PR process.
> 
> Well what he has advised me is that next FY there are going to cut down accounting ceiling to 1000 and at this moment there are around 35000 EOIs in the pool.
> 
> Considering these number, he said that 70 and 75 pointers are knocked out of the the game.
> 
> According to him only hope for get the our Goal is via ENS, which obviously is not possible for me to achieve !!


is that related to 189 or 190 as well?


----------



## Gunner14

Yip ! 

But do not take me for my word as no one can predict what the future holds !


----------



## ykhawaja

Gunner14 said:


> Yip !
> 
> But do not take me for my word as no one can predict what the future holds !


I have a feeling that for 189 the points will jump to 85 and make it almost impossible for everyone to apply. Beside watching the debate now, everyone agrees that sydney and melbourne is where everyone wants to go. Maybe they will make it exclusive to 190 or severly limit the visa to 189 such as 85 points, as it is very hard to acheive points in mainland


----------



## Janice66

Gunner14 said:


> Yip !
> 
> But do not take me for my word as no one can predict what the future holds !


YES. Maybe it can drop to 0. No one knows.


----------



## Salman007

Neeraj1328 said:


> Friends, I lodged my EOI for Accountant at 75 points on 28/10/2017. Any estimate when can I get invitation?


Did you change your Points recently ??


----------



## Salman007

I am a 2009 passout arrived Australia in July 2011 on student visa..my query is..at the time of skills assessment I did not provide my work experience as an Accountant as I was working from 2008 till 2011..Can I add it Now? If yes..Will they accept all those years???


----------



## Sd1982

Salman007 said:


> I am a 2009 passout arrived Australia in July 2011 on student visa..my query is..at the time of skills assessment I did not provide my work experience as an Accountant as I was working from 2008 till 2011..Can I add it Now? If yes..Will they accept all those years???


From which month in 2008?


----------



## Gunner14

Guys has anyone recieved the CCL test results for urdu or any other LOTE in melbourne?


----------



## BulletAK

Gunner14 said:


> Guy's I had an appointment with a lawyer today in regards to my PR process.
> 
> Well what he has advised me is that next FY there are going to cut down accounting ceiling to 1000 and at this moment there are around 35000 EOIs in the pool.
> 
> Considering these number, he said that 70 and 75 pointers are knocked out of the the game.
> 
> According to him only hope for get the our Goal is via ENS, which obviously is not possible for me to achieve !!


Agent name please?


----------



## Salman007

I did for HINDI..


Gunner14 said:


> Guys has anyone recieved the CCL test results for urdu or any other LOTE in melbourne?


----------



## Salman007

17 March 2008 



Sd1982 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a 2009 passout arrived Australia in July 2011 on student visa..my query is..at the time of skills assessment I did not provide my work experience as an Accountant as I was working from 2008 till 2011..Can I add it Now? If yes..Will they accept all those years???
> 
> 
> 
> From which month in 2008?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sd1982

Salman007 said:


> 17 March 2008


Get your employment assessment does ASAP if you will. Because CPA & IPA will only assess employment within the past 10 calendar years from the day you lodge an employment assessment application. The time from 17 March 2008 till 8 May 2008 will not be assessed, which means you lost 1.5 months apprx. Don't delay.

I'm not sure how EOI calculates it, but don't wait any longer.


----------



## Salman007

That’s some great piece of advice..Thanks..



Sd1982 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 March 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Get your employment assessment does ASAP if you will. Because CPA & IPA will only assess employment within the past 10 calendar years from the day you lodge an employment assessment application. The time from 17 March 2008 till 8 May 2008 will not be assessed, which means you lost 1.5 months apprx. Don't delay.
> 
> I'm not sure how EOI calculates it, but don't wait any longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mughal535

Hi did any Accountant got invited ?


----------



## Salman007

One more query SD1982..As I completed my B.com in 2009 and started working from 2008..will they assess pre study work experience??


Sd1982 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 March 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Get your employment assessment does ASAP if you will. Because CPA & IPA will only assess employment within the past 10 calendar years from the day you lodge an employment assessment application. The time from 17 March 2008 till 8 May 2008 will not be assessed, which means you lost 1.5 months apprx. Don't delay.
> 
> I'm not sure how EOI calculates it, but don't wait any longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Gunner14 said:


> Guys has anyone recieved the CCL test results for urdu or any other LOTE in melbourne?


Hey mate ,did you also attempt Ccl Urdu? I will be appearing in June and looking for some materials for preparation. Please get in touch if you have any materials.


----------



## handyjohn

Seems no accountant invited tonight 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mughal535

Did u applied for 190 ? As well at the same time salman 007


----------



## andrearios

Do I need to get my experience assessed if I want to claim points? It is this a requirement?


----------



## Salman007

As I completed my B.com in 2009 and started working from 2008..will they assess pre study work experience?

QUOTE=Sd1982;14405826]


Salman007 said:


> 17 March 2008


Get your employment assessment does ASAP if you will. Because CPA & IPA will only assess employment within the past 10 calendar years from the day you lodge an employment assessment application. The time from 17 March 2008 till 8 May 2008 will not be assessed, which means you lost 1.5 months apprx. Don't delay.

I'm not sure how EOI calculates it, but don't wait any longer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## expat2expat

andrearios said:


> Do I need to get my experience assessed if I want to claim points? It is this a requirement?


yes. you need to have your experience assessed first before EOI to claim points.


----------



## Sd1982

Salman007 said:


> One more query SD1982..As I completed my B.com in 2009 and started working from 2008..will they assess pre study work experience??


No.

Work experience will be assessed only after the time you have completed a degree equivalent to an Australian bachelor's degree. 

So if you finished your bachelors degree in 2009, your work experience will count after the time you finished your Bcom.


----------



## Sd1982

expat2expat said:


> yes. you need to have your experience assessed first before EOI to claim points.


This is not correct.

Employment assessment is optional. You can claim points for work experience in EOI without an employment assessment.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Sd1982 said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes. you need to have your experience assessed first before EOI to claim points.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not correct.
> 
> Employment assessment is optional. You can claim points for work experience in EOI without an employment assessment.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, are you sure about that? So far I have heard that assessment is required before claiming points. Please provide link if any available. thanks


----------



## Neeraj1328

Salman007 said:


> Did you change your Points recently ??


Hi Salman. No. I am still on 75 points. I am booked for Naati test for June. That could increase 5 points, but I am looking if it is even possible to get invite on 75 for Accountants.


----------



## Salman007

Hey Neeraj..Is that 75 with state points or 189??



Neeraj1328 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you change your Points recently ??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Salman. No. I am still on 75 points. I am booked for Naati test for June. That could increase 5 points, but I am looking if it is even possible to get invite on 75 for Accountants.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikolaaa

Hi all,
I am employed for company that is based in Melbourne, but I work in Sydney. Is that a problem for NSW nomination? Or to change and put in EOI that I was employed until March when CPA did my assessment? 
I have 85 points for NSW

regards 
Nick


----------



## aryalbishna123

Nicola can you please post your doe for 80 points.


----------



## Nikolaaa

aryalbishna123 said:


> Nicola can you please post your doe for 80 points.



Age 30 points

English PTE 79+ 20 Points

Master degree 15 points

Years of experience in 5 points
Nominated Occupation 
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.


Years of experience in a 10 points 
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.


State nomination 5 points

Total 85 for 190


----------



## aryalbishna123

Nicola date of entry?


----------



## Nikolaaa

aryalbishna123 said:


> Nicola date of entry?


07/05/2018 

2 days ago


----------



## aryalbishna123

Ohhk u have to wait 80s from 11/12/2017 before you and recent 85ers . Given can’t see any accountant. Thanks for update..


----------



## bb8

Anyone got invited by NSW 190 after the round in Apr? my friend has a EOI with 80 points (without state nomination 5 points) since 20/04/2018, still no invitation yet.

I saw a news from a immi agent said that someone got NSW 190 last Thurs with 80 points, but I'm not too sure whether that information is accurate.


----------



## Nikolaaa

bb8 said:


> Anyone got invited by NSW 190 after the round in Apr? my friend has a EOI with 80 points (without state nomination 5 points) since 20/04/2018, still no invitation yet.
> 
> I saw a news from a immi agent said that someone got NSW 190 last Thurs with 80 points, but I'm not too sure whether that information is accurate.


I want to know the same.


----------



## Noime P

Hi all. I just want to ask regarding immigration treatment if you claim for work experience points. Will they call the HR or just the signatory person in your cert of employment?


----------



## expat2expat

Noime P said:


> Hi all. I just want to ask regarding immigration treatment if you claim for work experience points. Will they call the HR or just the signatory person in your cert of employment?


usually the contact person you provided in your certificate of employment.

verification usually done randomly.


----------



## ykhawaja

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx

So Accountants date were invited ?


----------



## Sd1982

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi mate, are you sure about that? So far I have heard that assessment is required before claiming points. Please provide link if any available. thanks


Are you asking about skills assessment or employment assessment?

Employment assessment is not mandatory, but recommended after having a chat with DIBP.


----------



## andrearios

I have the following issue Vetassess assessed my Degree with a positive outcome but my experience has an error ( They made a mistake) Do I have to do it again or I can submit the EOI with that assessment ?


----------



## Hopeisalive

expat2expat said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I just want to ask regarding immigration treatment if you claim for work experience points. Will they call the HR or just the signatory person in your cert of employment?
> 
> 
> 
> usually the contact person you provided in your certificate of employment.
> 
> verification usually done randomly.[/QUOTE
> 
> What does RANDOM LY means here
Click to expand...


----------



## KasunTharaka

Hi guyz,
Quick question. 
Is accountant IPA assessment valid for 2 years or 3 years. ?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> expat2expat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all. I just want to ask regarding immigration treatment if you claim for work experience points. Will they call the HR or just the signatory person in your cert of employment?
> 
> 
> 
> usually the contact person you provided in your certificate of employment.
> 
> verification usually done randomly.[/QUOTE
> 
> What does RANDOM LY means here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second the motion with your question. Is RANDOMLY regarding "US" the applicant, or the "HR or SIGNATORY PERSON"?
Click to expand...


----------



## KasunTharaka

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi guyz,
> Quick question.
> Is accountant IPA assessment valid for 2 years or 3 years. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can someone please comment on this.


----------



## Salman007

3 years..Check the attachment..



KasunTharaka said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guyz,
> Quick question.
> Is accountant IPA assessment valid for 2 years or 3 years. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please comment on this.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moiz23

Has anybody given the NAATI CCL test in Hindi?


----------



## wjh425

Hey Guys,

In the website, Skillselect, there is no comment "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories." and no star marking on accountant indicating non pro rata occupation. Do you know what happens to this?


----------



## KasunTharaka

Salman007 said:


> 3 years..Check the attachment..




Many Thanks mate. Really appreciate your comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Anytime brother ....😎


KasunTharaka said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 years..Check the attachment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks mate. Really appreciate your comment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jkfooty1

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi mate, i am not claiming any points, its just she is onshore and i will add her in my application, does she still need to give PTE/IELTS exam ?


anyone ?


----------



## Faraz365

Really, I just saw. What does it mean guyz????


wjh425 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In the website, Skillselect, there is no comment "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories." and no star marking on accountant indicating non pro rata occupation. Do you know what happens to this?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone

wjh425 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> In the website, Skillselect, there is no comment "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories." and no star marking on accountant indicating non pro rata occupation. Do you know what happens to this?


Hi 

There were 45 invites for Accountants and it cleared 4 months of 85 EOIs and above and just got to some double invites at 80 points. 

Assuming they are now happy with Accountants and the 45 gets invited for the last 4 rounds (including yesterdays), we should get some movement through December 2017 for 80 pointers.

45 may represent 25% of the intended ceiling for this year and maybe next year - 180 would be pretty good even though it is down from the previously advertised 239 per round. sounds positive but an Accountants setting should never get above "Cautiously optimistic ". If it gets to 180 per round in July 2018 then 75 point invites could be back by September 2018 for those queued up from October 2017. anyway, let's just wait for July before we get too excited

Regards

Tony


----------



## handyjohn

jkfooty1 said:


> anyone ?




Yes you can claim your spouse compulsory English requirement by any one of the following way
1- 4 each in ielts
2- letter from education institute that spouse medium of instruction was English 
3- by paying $4000 extra to immigration when applying visa
This is only applicable when you aren’t claiming spouse points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Hello everyone, 

Just had a question regarding claiming points for employment assessment and if anyone can answer I would really appreciate it. 

I have claimed 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia. I had the following query:

My employment started just a couple of days after the completion of my degree (after the date of issue of my completion letter of my degree). But by that time I was still on a student visa and hadn't applied for 485 visa as yet. The course was successfully completed. As per my understanding, we can work full time on a student visa when the course is finished. 

I started working 7th November 2016 (Completion letter issued 4th November 2016) and I applied for the 485 visa on 25th January 2017. I have a positive skills assessment from ICAA. I hope this wouldn't be an issue with the final assessment of my work experience. (I have claimed points from 7th November 2016 - 31/01/2018)

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nomaduser

*190 visa*

Hi guys,

Does anyone know how long does it take to get ITA after submitting 190 visa? Or any kind of response? Thanks :juggle: :juggle:


----------



## randeep19492

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take to get ITA after submitting 190 visa? Or any kind of response? Thanks :juggle: :juggle:


Are you asking about the first nomination request form or the final approval (Invite) ?


----------



## Moiz23

nomaduser said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know how long does it take to get ITA after submitting 190 visa? Or any kind of response? Thanks


Did you get an invitation today?


----------



## nomaduser

randeep19492 said:


> Are you asking about the first nomination request form or the final approval (Invite) ?


Final approval 

Thanks


----------



## randeep19492

nomaduser said:


> Final approval
> 
> Thanks


Anywhere between 3 weeks to 6 weeks. But if your visa is expiring soon and you're employed in NSW. Send them an email explaining this and they will respond.


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Are you asking about the first nomination request form or the final approval (Invite) ?


How long you need to wait for first nomination request? 

Thanks!


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> How long you need to wait for first nomination request?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on your points and breakdown. What are you points, dates and breakdown of those points ?


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Depends on your points and breakdown. What are you points, dates and breakdown of those points ?


Age 30 points

English PTE 79+ 20 Points

Master degree 15 points

Years of experience in 5 points
Nominated Occupation 
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.


Years of experience in a 10 points 
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.


State nomination 5 points

Total 85 for 190

I applied 07/05/2018


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> Age 30 points
> 
> English PTE 79+ 20 Points
> 
> Master degree 15 points
> 
> Years of experience in 5 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a 10 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> State nomination 5 points
> 
> Total 85 for 190
> 
> I applied 07/05/2018


You just applied on 07/05/2018. Please wait for sometime and you will get a nomination invite soon enough (in the next 2 weeks or so).


----------



## randeep19492

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just had a question regarding claiming points for employment assessment and if anyone can answer I would really appreciate it.
> 
> I have claimed 5 points for 1 year work experience in Australia. I had the following query:
> 
> My employment started just a couple of days after the completion of my degree (after the date of issue of my completion letter of my degree). But by that time I was still on a student visa and hadn't applied for 485 visa as yet. The course was successfully completed. As per my understanding, we can work full time on a student visa when the course is finished.
> 
> I started working 7th November 2016 (Completion letter issued 4th November 2016) and I applied for the 485 visa on 25th January 2017. I have a positive skills assessment from ICAA. I hope this wouldn't be an issue with the final assessment of my work experience. (I have claimed points from 7th November 2016 - 31/01/2018)
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Can anyone please please comment on this ?


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Can anyone please please comment on this ?


I asked few agents they told me that it is not the problem as your exams were finished. I understood that gray area is when your lectures are done but you still have your exams. In that case you shouldn't be working full-time.


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> I asked few agents they told me that it is not the problem as your exams were finished. I understood that gray area is when your lectures are done but you still have your exams. In that case you shouldn't be working full-time.


Thanks for that Nikolaaa, 
Did you also study here on a student visa and get 1 year AUS work exp after ? How soon did you manage to get your job after course completion ?


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for that Nikolaaa,
> Did you also study here on a student visa and get 1 year AUS work exp after ? How soon did you manage to get your job after course completion ?


I started part time immediately as an accountant and I worked for the same guy full-time when there was a legal opportunity (breaks). As soon as I finished with exams I started full-time.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey guys!! What's the chances with 80+5 Nsw for accountant? With 5 experience point? And how long are they taking to accept the nomination(after pre invite)? 

I also want to keep my chance open for 189-visa. Is there any chance with 80 points in the next few months ? Kindly please advise


----------



## handyjohn

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys!! What's the chances with 80+5 Nsw for accountant? With 5 experience point? And how long are they taking to accept the nomination(after pre invite)?
> 
> I also want to keep my chance open for 189-visa. Is there any chance with 80 points in the next few months ? Kindly please advise




What’s your DOE ? If it is early then you can hope for 189 soon otherwise never miss 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YDSingh

*EOI for Accountant (190 & 489)*

Ques: Hi guys!! I am new to the forum. Most of the threads that I have been reading for Accountants are by those who are at 80-85 points. I am currently at 70 (+5 for 190 & +10 for 489). What are my chances for getting an invitation as my 485 visa runs out in October'18 ? Thanks in advance for any pointers. 
__________________________________________________________________________________
190(NSW) & 489 F (VIC) Aspirant:

Code : 221111 Accountant (General) 
DOE: 15 Feb 2018 
Age: 25
Education- 15+5
PTE- 20
NAATi -5
190:- 70 +5 & 489:- 70+10


----------



## alizain1156

YDSingh said:


> Ques: Hi guys!! I am new to the forum. Most of the threads that I have been reading for Accountants are by those who are at 80-85 points. I am currently at 70 (+5 for 190 & +10 for 489). What are my chances for getting an invitation as my 485 visa runs out in October'18 ? Thanks in advance for any pointers.
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> 190(NSW) & 489 F (VIC) Aspirant:
> 
> Code : 221111 Accountant (General)
> DOE: 15 Feb 2018
> Age: 25
> Education- 15+5
> PTE- 20
> NAATi -5
> 190:- 70 +5 & 489:- 70+10


Sorry mate but I dont think you would get an invite before Oct. Best to start looking at other countried

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## YDSingh

Thanks Alizain! Not a very hopeful situation


----------



## Saraswat15

YDSingh said:


> Ques: Hi guys!! I am new to the forum. Most of the threads that I have been reading for Accountants are by those who are at 80-85 points. I am currently at 70 (+5 for 190 & +10 for 489). What are my chances for getting an invitation as my 485 visa runs out in October'18 ? Thanks in advance for any pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________
> 190(NSW) & 489 F (VIC) Aspirant:
> 
> Code : 221111 Accountant (General)
> DOE: 15 Feb 2018
> Age: 25
> Education- 15+5
> PTE- 20
> NAATi -5
> 190:- 70 +5 & 489:- 70+10



Am wondering how can you file 489 F ( I hope u meant far south cost (NSW)).

489 is not available for accountants, and external auditor 489 needs mandatory 2 years of work experience.


----------



## govtec

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> There were 45 invites for Accountants and it cleared 4 months of 85 EOIs and above and just got to some double invites at 80 points.
> 
> Assuming they are now happy with Accountants and the 45 gets invited for the last 4 rounds (including yesterdays), we should get some movement through December 2017 for 80 pointers.
> 
> 45 may represent 25% of the intended ceiling for this year and maybe next year - 180 would be pretty good even though it is down from the previously advertised 239 per round. sounds positive but an Accountants setting should never get above "Cautiously optimistic ". If it gets to 180 per round in July 2018 then 75 point invites could be back by September 2018 for those queued up from October 2017. anyway, let's just wait for July before we get too excited
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for the great insight. I know there are a lot of 189 Accountants out there that are stuck at 75-80 points like myself. What are your thoughts on the upcoming new year and when do you expect to be invited given the current trend of inviting Accountants again. 

Speaking of myself, my EOI is Jan 21 2018 and I've got 75 for 189 and 80 for 190 (suspended) but I'm holding out for 189 and I'm maxed out on obtaining any more points because my wife's profession is on the Short Term List and I'm not bilingual so I can't do NAATI.


----------



## Hopeisalive

handyjohn said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!! What's the chances with 80+5 Nsw for accountant? With 5 experience point? And how long are they taking to accept the nomination(after pre invite)?
> 
> I also want to keep my chance open for 189-visa. Is there any chance with 80 points in the next few months ? Kindly please advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your DOE ? If it is early then you can hope for 189 soon otherwise never miss 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Hoping to reach 80 next week. So will update points next week. Eoi will be 21st May .


----------



## bb8

I just wanna remind everyone that for 190 NSW, dont be too positive, my friend submitted his EOI on 20/04/2018, with 80 points +5 state nomination. But he hasnt got any invitation until today. His points breakdown mainly includes 20 points PTE, 5 points Natti, 20 points Australian study, 30 points age, 5 points Australian working experience. We asked our agent, they said after the round in Apr, there're no other invitation under 190 NSW until today. 

So if your visas are going to expire, maybe it's better to apply for another visa to wait the invitation.


----------



## Sd1982

bb8 said:


> I just wanna remind everyone that for 190 NSW, dont be too positive, my friend submitted his EOI on 20/04/2018, with 80 points +5 state nomination. But he hasnt got any invitation until today. His points breakdown mainly includes 20 points PTE, 5 points Natti, 20 points Australian study, 30 points age, 5 points Australian working experience. We asked our agent, they said after the round in Apr, there're no other invitation under 190 NSW until today.
> 
> So if your visas are going to expire, maybe it's better to apply for another visa to wait the invitation.


The best way to understand what NSW 190 is up to is by calling them up yourself and getting information. 

Phone
+61 (2) 9934 0702 
(10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us


----------



## bb8

Sd1982 said:


> The best way to understand what NSW 190 is up to is by calling them up yourself and getting information.
> 
> Phone
> +61 (2) 9934 0702
> (10:00 – 12:30 AEDT Monday to Friday)
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/contact-us


nope, I mean the first invitation, not the one from EOI. I dont know the name of that invitation. I doubt they will answer any questions about that. But thank you anyway. maybe NSW has their own criteria, and my friend was not selected. 

BTW anyone here got invitation under NSW 190 after the round in Apr?


----------



## chewbacca36

Hi team,

Not sure if anyone noticed but has accountants been removed from pro-rata list?

Or could this be a mistake by DHA?

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


----------



## bb8

chewbacca36 said:


> Hi team,
> 
> Not sure if anyone noticed but has accountants been removed from pro-rata list?
> 
> Or could this be a mistake by DHA?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#


I think it's just another mistake, they always make mistakes. and do u notice the footnote has been removed? the one about accountant occupation ceiling includes other type of visas thing.


----------



## chewbacca36

bb8 said:


> chewbacca36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi team,
> 
> Not sure if anyone noticed but has accountants been removed from pro-rata list?
> 
> Or could this be a mistake by DHA?
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's just another mistake, they always make mistakes. and do u notice the footnote has been removed? the one about accountant occupation ceiling includes other type of visas thing.
Click to expand...

Good point. I didn't notice that part you mentioned. Let's hope it is a mistake indeed


----------



## ykhawaja

Guys quick question. My friend has a positive skills assessment for Accountant but that is based on the basis of his US degree. He completed 2 foundation courses (economics and business LAW). What I wanted to know will he be able to do Professional Year? He did a 2 year degree from australia but not in accounting ?


----------



## Mughal535

Hi guys need your opinion is it better to get migration assessment as an External Auditor or finance manager if one had 70 points overall i had my previous assessement as an Accountant


----------



## Sd1982

ykhawaja said:


> Guys quick question. My friend has a positive skills assessment for Accountant but that is based on the basis of his US degree. He completed 2 foundation courses (economics and business LAW). What I wanted to know will he be able to do Professional Year? He did a 2 year degree from australia but not in accounting ?


*From CPAA:
*
*Do I have to have an Australian Accounting degree?

*Yes. To be eligible to enrol in Accounting PYP, you must have an accounting degree that you have obtained as a result of at least two years study in Australia. The primary aim of the Program is to develop employability skills of international graduates from Australian universities

*Am I eligible to enrol in Accounting PYP?

*Accounting PYP is an option for overseas students who have obtained an Australian accounting degree qualification as a result of at least two years study in Australia and hold a 485 graduate or post study stream visa. Graduates of Australian accounting degree programs have the opportunity to complete Accounting PYP and obtain a skills assessment that can be used to apply for GSM. The Program also provides an opportunity to independently increase your English language proficiency 

Source: https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/smipa


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey all, when is the next round for NSW. 

How does it works after you get the invitation?


----------



## gio87

Hi all, I received my NSW approval today. 
Management Accountant
80+ 5ss
DOE 4/4/18
Invitation received 12/4/18
Application submitted 13/4/18
Application approved 15/5/18


----------



## nomaduser

gio87 said:


> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18


Congratulations:first:! By approval, do you mean invitation to lodge visa from Dha also? Or nomination approval? Thanks


----------



## gio87

nomaduser said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! By approval, do you mean invitation to lodge visa from Dha also? Or nomination approval? Thanks
Click to expand...

Thank you!! 
Both... I received the nomination approval and invitation from DHA to lodge 190. This happens simultaneously.
Btw, I already lodged my 190 visa too today.


----------



## Mughal535

Hi brother whats your points breakdown thanks gio87


----------



## nomaduser

gio87 said:


> Thank you!!
> Both... I received the nomination approval and invitation from DHA to lodge 190. This happens simultaneously.
> Btw, I already lodged my 190 visa too today.


Wow! You are quick. Good luck mate!


----------



## Salman007

Congratulations Mahn..you are soo helpful to everyone..Just try to be a part of this forum..We all need each other..



gio87 said:


> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18


----------



## Salman007

Anyone got invitation or are waiting on 75+5ss Points ..DOE ??


----------



## Hopeisalive

Salman007 said:


> Anyone got invitation or are waiting on 75+5ss Points ..DOE ??


Updated my eoi yesterday for 80+5 Nsw accountant.


----------



## bb8

gio87 said:


> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18


congrats, btw did u receive the invitation by email or in the EOI system? I mean the one u received on 12/04/2018. Hope u can get ur visa granted soon


----------



## gio87

bb8 said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, btw did u receive the invitation by email or in the EOI system? I mean the one u received on 12/04/2018. Hope u can get ur visa granted soon
Click to expand...

Thank you!! I received two different emails. One from digital services (same as per invitation on the 12th of April) saying "Approval" this time and one from skill select informing me that a visa has been sent to my EOI. Then I logged in to my EOI and I found it frozen with the "Apply visa" note appeared.


----------



## Hopeisalive

gio87 said:


> bb8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today.
> Management Accountant
> 80+ 5ss
> DOE 4/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 13/4/18
> Application approved 15/5/18
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, btw did u receive the invitation by email or in the EOI system? I mean the one u received on 12/04/2018. Hope u can get ur visa granted soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I received two different emails. One from digital services (same as per invitation on the 12th of April) saying "Approval" this time and one from skill select informing me that a visa has been sent to my EOI. Then I logged in to my EOI and I found it frozen with the "Apply visa" note appeared.
Click to expand...


Congrats mate


----------



## ykhawaja

I have a question.

For Form 80 especially the sections such as education, employment, address and international travel, there are so many to be filled. I spoke to a migration agent and she said it is better that you write please see attachment A for say address and then make an excel sheet for attachment A and write all addresses in one go and then just attach it. Is this recommended since it would save a lot of time rather than attaching mulitple pages etc.

Secondly I have type 2 diabities and have been managing quite well. She told me that I could get rejected . However my organs , eye sight are quite normal along with my H1abc( which is usually under 6). Therefore this has really stressed me out. Could you give any advise.


----------



## lingling

ykhawaja said:


> I have a question.
> 
> For Form 80 especially the sections such as education, employment, address and international travel, there are so many to be filled. I spoke to a migration agent and she said it is better that you write please see attachment A for say address and then make an excel sheet for attachment A and write all addresses in one go and then just attach it. Is this recommended since it would save a lot of time rather than attaching mulitple pages etc.
> 
> Secondly I have type 2 diabities and have been managing quite well. She told me that I could get rejected . However my organs , eye sight are quite normal along with my H1abc( which is usually under 6). Therefore this has really stressed me out. Could you give any advise.


I sent u a PM on medical. Check it out.


----------



## andrearios

Hello,

I have a question regarding my assessment from CPA Australia as external Auditor. They asked me that the Head department from the university send the transcript. I ask for that in the university which took me a while because I study in a public university with a lot of rules so they took time to do this and the dean send the email to CPA Australia.

But now, they are asking to me to send all the syllabus related to TAX, but in the website said this is not mandatory for external auditors.

Please any advise, should I send them an email?????


----------



## Hopeisalive

andrearios said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question regarding my assessment from CPA Australia as external Auditor. They asked me that the Head department from the university send the transcript. I ask for that in the university which took me a while because I study in a public university with a lot of rules so they took time to do this and the dean send the email to CPA Australia.
> 
> But now, they are asking to me to send all the syllabus related to TAX, but in the website said this is not mandatory for external auditors.
> 
> Please any advise, should I send them an email?????



You could write letter of affidavit(statutory declaration) listing all the related courses/topics you studied during that time. This will help out


----------



## Hopeisalive

Does anyone know when is the next round for NSW ?


----------



## bb8

Hopeisalive said:


> Does anyone know when is the next round for NSW ?


nope, the government doesn't have a fix or regular pattern for invitation. as far as I knowm, the most recent invitation was around 12/04.

Please correct me if anyone got invited after this date by 190 NSW.

Thx


----------



## diakov

Hi guys,

I've got negative outcome from CPA in regards Skilled employment assessment(((. 
That what they said: The duties listed in your employment references are not considered to be at the level of complexity expected in a professional accounting and/or finance role which are relevant your nominated ANZSCO. •	

general accounting/bookkeeping services;
•	processing journals, invoices and other financial transactions;
•	monthly reconciliation of all bank accounts;
•	payroll processing;
•	preparing annual financial statements and reports;
•	providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
•	expenses and revenue tracking;
•	proactively analysing all expenses, premiums and services to reduce and eliminate company cost on regular basis;
•	preparation of all books for annual tax return;
•	assisting with implementation of accounting policies and 

Can you help please and give duties which actually were excepted by them. I want to compare and understand what is wrong as my experience is real. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## expat2expat

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got negative outcome from CPA in regards Skilled employment assessment(((.
> That what they said: The duties listed in your employment references are not considered to be at the level of complexity expected in a professional accounting and/or finance role which are relevant your nominated ANZSCO. •
> 
> general accounting/bookkeeping services;
> •	processing journals, invoices and other financial transactions;
> •	monthly reconciliation of all bank accounts;
> •	payroll processing;
> •	preparing annual financial statements and reports;
> •	providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
> •	expenses and revenue tracking;
> •	proactively analysing all expenses, premiums and services to reduce and eliminate company cost on regular basis;
> •	preparation of all books for annual tax return;
> •	assisting with implementation of accounting policies and
> 
> Can you help please and give duties which actually were excepted by them. I want to compare and understand what is wrong as my experience is real.
> 
> Thanks a lot


are you dong it your own, you can check the website ANZSCO for the duties and responsibilities of of your nominated occupation


----------



## randeep19492

diakov said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got negative outcome from CPA in regards Skilled employment assessment(((.
> That what they said: The duties listed in your employment references are not considered to be at the level of complexity expected in a professional accounting and/or finance role which are relevant your nominated ANZSCO. •
> 
> general accounting/bookkeeping services;
> •processing journals, invoices and other financial transactions;
> •monthly reconciliation of all bank accounts;
> •payroll processing;
> •preparing annual financial statements and reports;
> •providing assurance about the accuracy of information contained in financial reports and their compliance with statutory requirements
> •expenses and revenue tracking;
> •proactively analysing all expenses, premiums and services to reduce and eliminate company cost on regular basis;
> •preparation of all books for annual tax return;
> •assisting with implementation of accounting policies and
> 
> Can you help please and give duties which actually were excepted by them. I want to compare and understand what is wrong as my experience is real.
> 
> Thanks a lot


You could've asked others on this group before employment assessment. There's nothing wrong with your duties. The only thing being, you had to list them in as much detail as possible. Not just one line pointers. 

Example.... preparing month end financial statements....can be further broken down into 

1. Preparing periodic trial balance 
2. Preparing monthly profit and loss 
3. Preparing management reports for total billings 
4. Preparing general ledger reconciliations....etc....as detailed as possible. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## diakov

Hi Randeep,

Thank for your reply. I called them and they saud that I can fixed it and apply again as it happens very often. 
I will fixed my mistake and then let everybody know the result


----------



## andreyx108b

diakov said:


> Hi Randeep,
> 
> Thank for your reply. I called them and they saud that I can fixed it and apply again as it happens very often.
> I will fixed my mistake and then let everybody know the result


Good luck!


----------



## Gurlovekambo

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is doing great. I need someone advice regarding experience letter.
I am working as an Accounts Officer and my duties matched with Assistant Accountant (I have checked duties online). Will I able to claim 5 points? I mean if I get experience letter signed by my company, immigration will accept that or not. As job title will not be Accountant or Assistant Accountant. It will be Accounts Officer. 

Thanks.


----------



## randeep19492

Gurlovekambo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing great. I need someone advice regarding experience letter.
> I am working as an Accounts Officer and my duties matched with Assistant Accountant (I have checked duties online). Will I able to claim 5 points? I mean if I get experience letter signed by my company, immigration will accept that or not. As job title will not be Accountant or Assistant Accountant. It will be Accounts Officer.
> 
> Thanks.


Title doesn't count. Your duties need to be equivalent to an accountant. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

randeep19492 said:


> Title doesn't count. Your duties need to be equivalent to an accountant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




But he is saying that duties match, title does not... or did i missread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicusha

*Hi*



Hopeisalive said:


> You could write letter of affidavit(statutory declaration) listing all the related courses/topics you studied during that time. This will help out



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Nicusha

randeep19492 said:


> Title doesn't count. Your duties need to be equivalent to an accountant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Randeep
What was your title?


----------



## randeep19492

Nicusha said:


> Randeep
> What was your title?


My title was company accountant. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RanjanaTM

*Awaiting EOI with 80 points*



sami979 said:


> This Thread is for accountants who submitted their EOI and awaiting the invite both visa sc 189 & 190.
> 
> lets share our details and experience with skill select and visa processes so every one could estimate their chances in getting invited in the next invitation rounds!


Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 02/03/2018 from both Accounting and Auditing with 80 points. What are my chances of getting an invitation before the end of this financial year?

Many thanks,
RTM


----------



## bb8

RanjanaTM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 02/03/2018 from both Accounting and Auditing with 80 points. What are my chances of getting an invitation before the end of this financial year?
> 
> Many thanks,
> RTM


whats ur points breakdown? I heard someone got invited by 190 NSW with a DOE on 04/04/2018, I thought all 80 points candidates should be cleared before that date...


----------



## RanjanaTM

bb8 said:


> whats ur points breakdown? I heard someone got invited by 190 NSW with a DOE on 04/04/2018, I thought all 80 points candidates should be cleared before that date...


Age : 30
English Language : 20
Bachelors: 15
PY : 5
NAATI : 5
Australian Study: 5
--------------------------
80

This is for 189. For 190 (with NSW sponsorship, it should be 85)


----------



## bb8

RanjanaTM said:


> Age : 30
> English Language : 20
> Bachelors: 15
> PY : 5
> NAATI : 5
> Australian Study: 5
> --------------------------
> 80
> 
> This is for 189. For 190 (with NSW sponsorship, it should be 85)


You didnt subit 190? I knew someone with same points and same breakdown, but he was invited in Apr by 190 NSW. Did u check ur email regularly? I heard they send u the invitation by email


----------



## Welshtone

RanjanaTM said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 02/03/2018 from both Accounting and Auditing with 80 points. What are my chances of getting an invitation before the end of this financial year?
> 
> Many thanks,
> RTM


Hi Ranjana

Assuming Accountants get 45 invites for the last 3 rounds of this year, it seems to be only clearing the 85 pointers and above and just a few of the 80 pointers. With the real 80 point queue (not counting double invites) starting at 11th December 2017 - so no chance of your EOI getting invited before July 2018 or until an increase in invites - hopefully from July 2018.

The 18th April 2018 results show that it invited 80 pointers with DOE up to 3rd November 2017 - obviously a double invited 80 pointer:

all 80 pointers were invited on 18/10, 09/11, 22/11, 6/12 and 5 days worth of 80 pointers were invited on 20/12 - so 68 days of invited 80 pointers with potential for double invites on 18th April 2018 round. The 80 point invited span being 04th October 2017 to 11th December 2017. Inviting 80 pointers up to 3rd November 2017 means it got through 30 days of double invites - close to half as well as 3.5 months worth of 85 points and above. So 9th May round invited 80 pointers up to at least the 14th December - so a 3 day movement in the queue (not helped by a 3 week gap between invites) 

this 3 day movement included 38 days of double invited 80 pointers plus 3 weeks of backlogged 85 and above EOIs.

So tomorrow's round should, in my opinion, move more than 3 days and hopefully clear all December 2017 80 point EOIs by the 2nd round in June. But as you know, the Skills Select system is hard to predict, especially for Accountants - so don't get too excited on my optimism if you are an 80 pointer with DOE late December 2017/early January 2018 - let's see what happens.

Regards


Tony


----------



## andreyx108b

bb8 said:


> whats ur points breakdown? I heard someone got invited by 190 NSW with a DOE on 04/04/2018, I thought all 80 points candidates should be cleared before that date...


this is not how SC190 functions...  they may invite based on their preferences, usually it is points and anzsco but not always.


----------



## bb8

andreyx108b said:


> this is not how SC190 functions...  they may invite based on their preferences, usually it is points and anzsco but not always.


I know they have their own criteria, I'm just thinking it's a little weird that guy hasn't got invitation since his points breakdown is completely the same with my friend. So I just want to remind him to check his email...


----------



## andreyx108b

bb8 said:


> I know they have their own criteria, I'm just thinking it's a little weird that guy hasn't got invitation since his points breakdown is completely the same with my friend. So I just want to remind him to check his email...


is the anzsco thr same?


----------



## kunalbatra46

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ranjana
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming Accountants get 45 invites for the last 3 rounds of this year, it seems to be only clearing the 85 pointers and above and just a few of the 80 pointers. With the real 80 point queue (not counting double invites) starting at 11th December 2017 - so no chance of your EOI getting invited before July 2018 or until an increase in invites - hopefully from July 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> The 18th April 2018 results show that it invited 80 pointers with DOE up to 3rd November 2017 - obviously a double invited 80 pointer:
> 
> 
> 
> all 80 pointers were invited on 18/10, 09/11, 22/11, 6/12 and 5 days worth of 80 pointers were invited on 20/12 - so 68 days of invited 80 pointers with potential for double invites on 18th April 2018 round. The 80 point invited span being 04th October 2017 to 11th December 2017. Inviting 80 pointers up to 3rd November 2017 means it got through 30 days of double invites - close to half as well as 3.5 months worth of 85 points and above. So 9th May round invited 80 pointers up to at least the 14th December - so a 3 day movement in the queue (not helped by a 3 week gap between invites)
> 
> 
> 
> this 3 day movement included 38 days of double invited 80 pointers plus 3 weeks of backlogged 85 and above EOIs.
> 
> 
> 
> So tomorrow's round should, in my opinion, move more than 3 days and hopefully clear all December 2017 80 point EOIs by the 2nd round in June. But as you know, the Skills Select system is hard to predict, especially for Accountants - so don't get too excited on my optimism if you are an 80 pointer with DOE late December 2017/early January 2018 - let's see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony




Hi Tony,

Greetings

I think Iscah updated the table with 80 pointer invited in may round DOE 28/12/2017, but you are saying the Round only moved 3 days.

Thanks
Kunal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Greetings
> 
> I think Iscah updated the table with 80 pointer invited in may round DOE 28/12/2017, but you are saying the Round only moved 3 days.
> 
> Thanks
> Kunal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I would suggest to be careful with what iscah puts out they copy paste info from tracker, but then tracker data is updates/cleansed while their input remains the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RanjanaTM

bb8 said:


> You didnt subit 190? I knew someone with same points and same breakdown, but he was invited in Apr by 190 NSW. Did u check ur email regularly? I heard they send u the invitation by email


I did my processing with an agent. They haven't sent me any email as yet. They have also submitted 190 for me.

I've heard rumors that Accountants are not getting any invitations at all. Is that true?



I was hoping to get it before July :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Welshtone

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Greetings
> 
> I think Iscah updated the table with 80 pointer invited in may round DOE 28/12/2017, but you are saying the Round only moved 3 days.
> 
> Thanks
> Kunal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Kunal

I was in touch with someone who got invited st 80 points for 14th December 2018. - I have asked Steve to confirm his source - but for now I will stick to "at least as far as 14th December 2017". If it did get to 28th December 2018 that would be heading to clear 80 pointers up to February 2018 by the end of June - great if the 28th is true

Regards

Tony


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi guys i need help...


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi guys,

I have quite a problem here. I hope someone could help me to answer my problem.
I am recently at 75 point here. and as you know, i will never know when i will be invited (probably next year or more).
I believe the skill assessment can only be valid for max 3 years.
Therefore, my "Accountant (General)" skill assessment is going to expired within 4 months, idk of what should do. I really do have feeling that im not gonna be invited in 4 months, but if i just wait until my skill assessment expired, I will have to queue my EOI again and my queue will be very very behind....

Can i renew my CPA skill assessment now? can it be renewed? Should i probably update my EOI now? 
Can someone help me of what shld i do ?

I feel uneasy if i just wait without doing anything, and also i dont know if i can get new skill assessment while my old one hasnt expired yet.


----------



## gio87

Stormbaby said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have quite a problem here. I hope someone could help me to answer my problem.
> I am at 75 point here. and as you know, i will never know when i will be invited (probably next year or more).
> I believe the skill assessment can only be valid for max 3 years.
> Therefore, my "Accountant (General)" skill assessment is going to expired within 4 months, idk of what should do. I really do have feeling that im not gonna be invited in 4 months, but if i just wait until my skill assessment expired, I will have to queue my EOI again and my queue will be very very behind....
> 
> Can i renew my CPA skill assessment now? can it be renewed? Should i probably update my EOI now?
> Can someone help me of what shld i do ?
> 
> I feel uneasy if i just wait without doing anything, and also i dont know if i can get new skill assessment while my old one hasnt expired yet.


Hi mate, first of all don't give up. You can renew your CPA assessment at any time with no problems but you need to be aware that you are going to pay the whole fee again. I'm not concerned about your skill assessment though but for your EOI. When did you create it?? Do you know that expires 2 years after the initial submission??


----------



## Stormbaby

gio87 said:


> Hi mate, first of all don't give up. You can renew your CPA assessment at any time with no problems but you need to be aware that you are going to pay the whole fee again. I'm not concerned about your skill assessment though but for your EOI. When did you create it?? Do you know that expires 2 years after the initial submission??


Hi Mate!
Thanks for the encouragement.. I really need that and been very desperate this few years.... 
You know, I have been waiting for a long time since 60 points. now Im here just at 75 points because i just had my birthday.
My current EOI is currently has passed more than a year.... maybe 8 months left to hit 2 years.. that is actually one of my concern as well. Idk how u understand me so well. 
Do you think i should submit new EOI since i literally just gain 5 points from my age.

How about the new skill assessment? if i ask a new one, i will be updating my EOI with the new skill assessment right? and with that, my queue(date of effect) will be pushed back as well according to when i update my EOI right?

Thanks for any help and suggestion available...


----------



## BulletAK

Stormbaby said:


> Hi Mate!
> Thanks for the encouragement.. I really need that and been very desperate this few years....
> You know, I have been waiting for a long time since 60 points. now Im here just at 75 points because i just had my birthday.
> My current EOI is currently has passed more than a year.... maybe 8 months left to hit 2 years.. that is actually one of my concern as well. Idk how u understand me so well.
> Do you think i should submit new EOI since i literally just gain 5 points from my age.
> 
> How about the new skill assessment? if i ask a new one, i will be updating my EOI with the new skill assessment right? and with that, my queue(date of effect) will be pushed back as well according to when i update my EOI right?
> 
> Thanks for any help and suggestion available...


EOI date of effect (DOE) only changes when points change. So in your case, if you will update your EOI with new skill assessment details the DOE will remain the same.

If you have just recently gained 5 points so I would then suggest you to submit a new EOI right away as it will have a validity of 2 years from now and later on you can simply update it with your new assessment details, that won't impact your queue as well.

Hope it helps.


----------



## gio87

Stormbaby said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, first of all don't give up. You can renew your CPA assessment at any time with no problems but you need to be aware that you are going to pay the whole fee again. I'm not concerned about your skill assessment though but for your EOI. When did you create it?? Do you know that expires 2 years after the initial submission??
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate!
> Thanks for the encouragement.. I really need that and been very desperate this few years....
> You know, I have been waiting for a long time since 60 points. now Im here just at 75 points because i just had my birthday.
> My current EOI is currently has passed more than a year.... maybe 8 months left to hit 2 years.. that is actually one of my concern as well. Idk how u understand me so well.
> Do you think i should submit new EOI since i literally just gain 5 points from my age.
> 
> How about the new skill assessment? if i ask a new one, i will be updating my EOI with the new skill assessment right? and with that, my queue(date of effect) will be pushed back as well according to when i update my EOI right?
> 
> Thanks for any help and suggestion available...
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday!! Well... the fact that you just had your birthday means that your DOE is very recent with 75 points. Let me know if I didn't get it right.
Don't give up because I was one of them as well who have been waiting with 60 points since July 2016. Finally though, I lodged my 190 visa last week (80 points + 5ss) after a long journey and I'm waiting for my PR now to get granted!!! I've spoken to CPA recently and they advised that if you are over the 2 years after assessment then you can do a new one at any time but you have to pay for the whole fee again. So, my suggestion at this stage for you is to create a second eoi asap with the same details as the previous one, using the existing assessment and once you get the new one you can update it on the system. When you update an EOI only with general info which do not affect your total points (points remain the same 75 in your case), your DOE remains the same, so it's a big deal. I hope it makes sense!!


----------



## Hopeisalive

Anyone on this forum got invited?


----------



## Salman007

Anyone got invited???


----------



## sharath121k

RanjanaTM said:


> Age : 30
> English Language : 20
> Bachelors: 15
> PY : 5
> NAATI : 5
> Australian Study: 5
> --------------------------
> 80
> 
> This is for 189. For 190 (with NSW sponsorship, it should be 85)


Hi Ranjana, did you receive a 189 today? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyler.W

Hi all!

Been following this forum for awhile, but first time poster. 

A bit nervous (as are many here) about getting an invite. From the ISCAH website it looks like it will be over a year for me to get an invite, unless my partner points come in sooner than that. Is this what other's at 75 points are expecting as well? It is rather surprising that the backlog would be so high at this point level. 

=====================================
221111 - General Accountant
DOE: 5/5/2018
Age : 25
English Language : 20
Education: 20
Experience: 15
Total = 75
Waiting on spouse points of +5


----------



## Rab nawaz

Tyler.W said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Been following this forum for awhile, but first time poster.
> 
> A bit nervous (as are many here) about getting an invite. From the ISCAH website it looks like it will be over a year for me to get an invite, unless my partner points come in sooner than that. Is this what other's at 75 points are expecting as well? It is rather surprising that the backlog would be so high at this point level.
> 
> =====================================
> 221111 - General Accountant
> DOE: 5/5/2018
> Age : 25
> English Language : 20
> Education: 20
> Experience: 15
> Total = 75
> Waiting on spouse points of +5


I cant believe you want to move from canada to Australia even you do know this whole fakeselect is desighned on caseno rules where 5% candidates will win and 95% will
Lose everything so instead of paying more and more money in this scam one should stay in canada untill and unless they will fix this scam in near future.


----------



## expat2expat

Rab nawaz said:


> Tyler.W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Been following this forum for awhile, but first time poster.
> 
> A bit nervous (as are many here) about getting an invite. From the ISCAH website it looks like it will be over a year for me to get an invite, unless my partner points come in sooner than that. Is this what other's at 75 points are expecting as well? It is rather surprising that the backlog would be so high at this point level.
> 
> =====================================
> 221111 - General Accountant
> DOE: 5/5/2018
> Age : 25
> English Language : 20
> Education: 20
> Experience: 15
> Total = 75
> Waiting on spouse points of +5
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe you want to move from canada to Australia even you do know this whole fakeselect is desighned on caseno rules where 5% candidates will win and 95% will
> Lose everything so instead of paying more and more money in this scam one should stay in canada untill and unless they will fix this scam in near future.
Click to expand...

If its scam why bother? Don't spread negativity here.


----------



## Dear PR

Good news everyone, I received my NSW approval today
75+ 5ss
DOE 8/4/18
Invitation received 12/4/18
Application submitted 12/4/18
Application approved 24/5/18

Age = 30
PTE = 20
Aus EDU = 20
NAATI = 5


----------



## Sushev

Dear PR said:


> Good news everyone, I received my NSW approval today
> 75+ 5ss
> DOE 8/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 12/4/18
> Application approved 24/5/18
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Aus EDU = 20
> NAATI = 5


You are one lucky guy. Big congratulations. I have same points and even breakdown is same as yours and i am waiting since nov 2017 haven't heard anything.


----------



## Tyler.W

Rab nawaz said:


> I cant believe you want to move from canada to Australia even you do know this whole fakeselect is desighned on caseno rules where 5% candidates will win and 95% will
> Lose everything so instead of paying more and more money in this scam one should stay in canada untill and unless they will fix this scam in near future.


While Canada is a fantastic country, each person has their own reasons for moving. I've found the process thus far to be easy and the costs to submit my EOI have been very reasonable - one English test and the fees from CPA Australia for recognition of my designation. Perhaps it is a more difficult process if English is not your first language or your country's accounting designation does not have a reciprocal agreement with CPA Australia. 

My question surrounds the ISCAH estimates on the timeline for invitation. Have these been shown to be relatively accurate? Are there any estimates on how many individuals are currently waiting for an invite with 75 or 80 points?

=====================================
221111 - General Accountant
DOE: 5/5/2018
Age : 25
English Language : 20
Education: 20
Experience: 15
Total = 75
Waiting on spouse points of +5


----------



## expat2expat

Tyler.W said:


> Rab nawaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe you want to move from canada to Australia even you do know this whole fakeselect is desighned on caseno rules where 5% candidates will win and 95% will
> Lose everything so instead of paying more and more money in this scam one should stay in canada untill and unless they will fix this scam in near future.
> 
> 
> 
> While Canada is a fantastic country, each person has their own reasons for moving. I've found the process thus far to be easy and the costs to submit my EOI have been very reasonable - one English test and the fees from CPA Australia for recognition of my designation. Perhaps it is a more difficult process if English is not your first language or your country's accounting designation does not have a reciprocal agreement with CPA Australia.
> 
> My question surrounds the ISCAH estimates on the timeline for invitation. Have these been shown to be relatively accurate? Are there any estimates on how many individuals are currently waiting for an invite with 75 or 80 points?
> 
> =====================================
> 221111 - General Accountant
> DOE: 5/5/2018
> Age : 25
> English Language : 20
> Education: 20
> Experience: 15
> Total = 75
> Waiting on spouse points of +5
Click to expand...

For general accountant invites are rare for 75 below points. Try submitting Visa 190 for an 80 points total. If remember correct last invitation round for accountants its 80 points ceiling. 


You


----------



## sajidd

Dear PR said:


> Good news everyone, I received my NSW approval today
> 75+ 5ss
> DOE 8/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 12/4/18
> Application approved 24/5/18
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Aus EDU = 20
> NAATI = 5


Congrats mate,
Can you please confirm your occupation, under which you got your degree assessment?


----------



## Antoine123

*Invitation*



Dear PR said:


> Good news everyone, I received my NSW approval today
> 75+ 5ss
> DOE 8/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 12/4/18
> Application approved 24/5/18
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Aus EDU = 20
> NAATI = 5


Congrats mate !

Just wondering what's going on though, my DOE is 12/03/2018 
Ielts 8: 20
Age 26: 30
Aus Study: 20
Aus Experience: 5
Total 75 + 5 ss

And I didn't get invited ... 
It's really the lottery it seems


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Dear PR said:


> Good news everyone, I received my NSW approval today
> 75+ 5ss
> DOE 8/4/18
> Invitation received 12/4/18
> Application submitted 12/4/18
> Application approved 24/5/18
> 
> Age = 30
> PTE = 20
> Aus EDU = 20
> NAATI = 5


Is it even possible? I know everyone has been waiting since Oct, Nov 2017 with 75 points and they have same breakdown? How is it possible that you submitted 6 months later and got the invitation? 

What is going on? Is it true? Would you pls provide us some proof?


----------



## Nikolaaa

I've got invited today to NSW

Accountant general

Age 30 points


English PTE 79+ 20 Points

Master degree 15 points

Years of experience in 5 points
Nominated Occupation 
- in Australia within the
last 10 years.


Years of experience in a 10 points 
Nominated Occupation
- overseas within the
last 10 years.


State nomination 5 points

Total 85 for 190

I applied 07/05/2018


----------



## Prakash100100

Hi I have got invited today for finance manager 190

Age 30
Pte 20
Study 20
Py 5
Naati 5
State 5

Doe: 11 Apr 2018


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Prakash100100 said:


> Hi I have got invited today for finance manager 190
> 
> Age 30
> Pte 20
> Study 20
> Py 5
> Naati 5
> State 5
> 
> Doe: 11 Apr 2018


Congrats. 

Did you do your skills assessment with CPA? Do you need relevant work experiences etc or as long as you have the required subjects listed on here: 

https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/criteria-and-requirements


----------



## randeep19492

Prakash100100 said:


> Hi I have got invited today for finance manager 190
> 
> Age 30
> Pte 20
> Study 20
> Py 5
> Naati 5
> State 5
> 
> Doe: 11 Apr 2018




Which state? I thought Finance manager was removed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Prakash100100 said:


> Hi I have got invited today for finance manager 190
> 
> Age 30
> Pte 20
> Study 20
> Py 5
> Naati 5
> State 5
> 
> Doe: 11 Apr 2018




Hi
Just wondering if py points can be claimed in finance manager ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bb8

My friend got a 190NSW invitation today. DOE 23/04/2018

Points breakdown

Age 30 points
English PTE 79+ 20 Points
Education 20 points
Work experience in 5 points
Natti 5 points.

State nomination 5

Total 85


----------



## Roshen

*PTE exam Questions changed ??*

I took PTE on 23rd May and saw entire new set of questions with long sentence for retell lecture and very long paragraph for multiple choice questions . 

Any one else has any experience from recent PTE exam questions ?


----------



## Hopeisalive

bb8 said:


> My friend got a 190NSW invitation today. DOE 23/04/2018
> 
> Points breakdown
> 
> Age 30 points
> English PTE 79+ 20 Points
> Education 20 points
> Work experience in 5 points
> Natti 5 points.
> 
> State nomination 5
> 
> Total 85



Hi mate,, for accountant?


----------



## Salman007

Hey your date says April bro??? And was it for Accountant..



bb8 said:


> My friend got a 190NSW invitation today. DOE 23/04/2018
> 
> Points breakdown
> 
> Age 30 points
> English PTE 79+ 20 Points
> Education 20 points
> Work experience in 5 points
> Natti 5 points.
> 
> State nomination 5
> 
> Total 85


----------



## Hopeisalive

I'm waiting on 80+5 Nsw invitation. Haven't received anything. Doe is 15 May. Accountant


----------



## Nikolaaa

Roshen said:


> I took PTE on 23rd May and saw entire new set of questions with long sentence for retell lecture and very long paragraph for multiple choice questions .
> 
> Any one else has any experience from recent PTE exam questions ?







Check this guy, he is putting questions from exams. 

Also, my girl yesterday got all repeated ones. She took test in Sydney.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end


----------



## srandha1

Hey guys.

what is natti? i have seen many people claiming 5 natti points.. can management accountant claim those 5 points? if yes then how??

Thanks


----------



## Salman007

Congratulations bro..Finally..Can you please let us know what points breakdown we’re you at..Thanks..


Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end


----------



## shawnfj

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end


Congrats, the bigger journey starts now! All the best!


----------



## MaQ2017

Hi. For those who had their employment/ work experience assessed by CPA, may I know if you applied through the website? I received a positive migration assessment last year- degree recognised as equivalent to AU bachelor. I will soon have my work experience assessed by them.

Or is there an additional form that I need to complete and just send by email?

Or should I just click the apply button: https://www.cpaaustralia.com.au/become-a-cpa/migration-assessment/skilled-employment-assessment

Thank you!


----------



## Hopeisalive

Salman007 said:


> Congratulations bro..Finally..Can you please let us know what points breakdown we’re you at..Thanks..
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end
Click to expand...


Thanks bro. My points :
Age:30 , education : 15 , Oz degree: 5, Regional : 5 , English : 20, Experience : 5.

Total 80


----------



## Hopeisalive

shawnfj said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, the bigger journey starts now! All the best!
Click to expand...

thanx mate. True that real journey starts now.


----------



## Joycwv2407

*489/190*

Hey guys,

I need help with the process. I submitted eoi 489/190 for NT but should I also submit on the NT website for the nomination or wait til I got the Eoi? 
Please help. Big thanks to you all.


----------



## hannahng21

Hi guys

Do you have any ideas if it is possible that Accountant cut off point can go back to 75 after this financial year? My point will reach 80 in early Jan, but I am still worried in the current situation of accountant.

Cheers!


----------



## expat2expat

Joycwv2407 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I need help with the process. I submitted eoi 489/190 for NT but should I also submit on the NT website for the nomination or wait til I got the Eoi?
> Please help. Big thanks to you all.


7

U need to submit in NT website an application, lot more requirements are needed. Like essay why NT, proof id funds, employability proof, research about working and living in NT.


----------



## Saraswat15

Am I missing on some important info?

I have seen a couple of NSW 190 invitation in the last 1 week on this forum. 
There DOE is after 30the April '18. 

My profile DOE - 30th April'18 for Accountant and External Auditor. 

Points break up

Age-30
EDU-20
PTE-20
PY-5
CCL-5
189-80 points 
190-NSW-85 points

How is it possible that people who lodged application after 30th april with similar points are getting inivited from NSW.


----------



## randeep19492

It is possible. Your occupation is external auditor. And NSW sent invites to accountants. It depends on your occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

randeep19492 said:


> It is possible. Your occupation is external auditor. And NSW sent invites to accountants. It depends on your occupation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But I have 2 190 EoI for both the occupation. 
If not external Auditor, atleast Accountant should be invited. 
Am confused


----------



## handyjohn

So far NSW has only invited 80 pointers with experience. Soon they will invite 80 pointers without experience as almost all with experience have been invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

Saraswat15 said:


> But I have 2 190 EoI for both the occupation.
> If not external Auditor, atleast Accountant should be invited.
> Am confused




Mate I understand your frustration. NSW hand picks it’s applicants. While there is no set criteria but apparently those are employed in NSW in their nominated occupation are being sent nominations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Saraswat15 said:


> Am I missing on some important info?
> 
> I have seen a couple of NSW 190 invitation in the last 1 week on this forum.
> There DOE is after 30the April '18.
> 
> My profile DOE - 30th April'18 for Accountant and External Auditor.
> 
> Points break up
> 
> Age-30
> EDU-20
> PTE-20
> PY-5
> CCL-5
> 189-80 points
> 190-NSW-85 points
> 
> How is it possible that people who lodged application after 30th april with similar points are getting inivited from NSW.



Missing Australian experience mate. They prefer candidates with experience+ high englißh score


----------



## Faraz365

Guys, A humble request.
Those who have got 190 invitation especially 80 and 85 pointers, please delete 189 eoi so that 75 pointers will get a chance. 
Many thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Faraz365 said:


> Guys, A humble request.
> Those who have got 190 invitation especially 80 and 85 pointers, please delete 189 eoi so that 75 pointers will get a chance.
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Haha.. Majority wont support you brother. All they need is 190 invite and then they wait for 189 to come so they can have a choice


----------



## Faraz365

BulletAK said:


> Haha.. Majority wont support you brother. All they need is 190 invite and then they wait for 189 to come so they can have a choice


I know brother very well. Still believe some gentlemen comes up thinking about others.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK

Faraz365 said:


> I know brother very well. Still believe some gentlemen comes up thinking about others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I really wish that your wish comes true....


----------



## Salman007

Faraz has a valid point. If some one starts this and initiate. This can help a lot of us..Well done Faraz..


----------



## jkfooty1

Hi everyone, just a quick query help would be appreciated, i have Police certificate from U.S from July 2016 i was asked when i applied for 485 visa, will that be alright to resubmit for my 190/489 application ? I didn't visit U.S after that police clearance


----------



## Faraz365

Salman007 said:


> Faraz has a valid point. If some one starts this and initiate. This can help a lot of us..Well done Faraz..


Iknow the pain my friend. My doe is 21 oct with 75 points. Missed by 2 days. For those 2 days im waiting from last 7 months. Im not sure till now as well. My invite only possible when my friends and brothers started withdrawing 189 eoi especially those who already got 190invite and majority for 80 and 85pointers they have recieved.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

Surprised you haven’t yet got an invitation for 190. Have you claimed points for 190? 



Faraz365 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Faraz has a valid point. If some one starts this and initiate. This can help a lot of us..Well done Faraz..
> 
> 
> 
> Iknow the pain my friend. My doe is 21 oct with 75 points. Missed by 2 days. For those 2 days im waiting from last 7 months. Im not sure till now as well. My invite only possible when my friends and brothers started withdrawing 189 eoi especially those who already got 190invite and majority for 80 and 85pointers they have recieved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## anawela04

I have question for those who claimed points from work experience, once you got a positive full skills assessment from CPA for example, what will happen next? Does it mean you can now claim points ( 5 points for example) or the immigration has the final say if they will give you points on this category? Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## expat2expat

anawela04 said:


> I have question for those who claimed points from work experience, once you got a positive full skills assessment from CPA for example, what will happen next? Does it mean you can now claim points ( 5 points for example) or the immigration has the final say if they will give you points on this category? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Yup you can claim 5 points per assessment of the assessing body. Immigration though has the right to challenge and verify this as per their procedure.


----------



## anawela04

expat2expat said:


> Yup you can claim 5 points per assessment of the assessing body. Immigration though has the right to challenge and verify this as per their procedure.


So, all I need is to submit the evidence I got from CPA (along with others documents such as PTE) in submitting my EOI? 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492

anawela04 said:


> So, all I need is to submit the evidence I got from CPA (along with others documents such as PTE) in submitting my EOI?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk




You should submit back up documents for your employment. Payslips, bank statements, contracts, work reference, tax docs etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anawela04

randeep19492 said:


> You should submit back up documents for your employment. Payslips, bank statements, contracts, work reference, tax docs etc...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks in giving heaps of information. Appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## labhsingh750

Hi Friends,
I am new to this. I have an EOI for Accountant category with 80 points 189 and 85 points 190 NSW. I am currently in VIC but working for a NSW employer. I have only 4 months left on my visa. How long does it take before NSW invites for sponsorship and what are the chances?


----------



## solvaish

What's your points break up?


labhsingh750 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am new to this. I have an EOI for Accountant category with 80 points 189 and 85 points 190 NSW. I am currently in VIC but working for a NSW employer. I have only 4 months left on my visa. How long does it take before NSW invites for sponsorship and what are the chances?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## labhsingh750

Age - 25
Qualification - 20
PTE - 20
NAATI - 5
Overseas experience - 5
Australian experience - 5


----------



## sharath121k

What's your DOE?


labhsingh750 said:


> Age - 25
> Qualification - 20
> PTE - 20
> NAATI - 5
> Overseas experience - 5
> Australian experience - 5


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## solvaish

Very good chance to get NSW 190.


labhsingh750 said:


> Age - 25
> Qualification - 20
> PTE - 20
> NAATI - 5
> Overseas experience - 5
> Australian experience - 5


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## truc

*Documents required at NSW*

I am also Accountant general with 75+5 as yours. As I am waiting for NSW for invitation to apply nomination. 
As I only have 1,5 months before I lose my 5pts of age, plz instruct me so that I could prepare documents in advance.

=> Plz inform me whether NSW asks for Employable, job search, commitment letter as Northern Territory asks? If NSW does ask the same, I would prepare in advance as I have no time to waste.

Thank you for your help in advance!
Best regards,
Truc


----------



## Nikolaaa

truc said:


> I am also Accountant general with 75+5 as yours. As I am waiting for NSW for invitation to apply nomination.
> As I only have 1,5 months before I lose my 5pts of age, plz instruct me so that I could prepare documents in advance.
> 
> => Plz inform me whether NSW asks for Employable, job search, commitment letter as Northern Territory asks? If NSW does ask the same, I would prepare in advance as I have no time to waste.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> Best regards,
> Truc


They ask for passport copy, diplomas with transcript, English score, migration assessment from CPA or similar, job reference if you claim for experience points and CV.


----------



## labhsingh750

DOE is 31/05/2018. How long does it usually take?
Is there any way we can discuss our EOI with someone at NSW? The generic number provided does not share any information.
Also, do we need to submit an application separately to NSW apart from the EOI?


----------



## handyjohn

labhsingh750 said:


> DOE is 31/05/2018. How long does it usually take?
> Is there any way we can discuss our EOI with someone at NSW? The generic number provided does not share any information.
> Also, do we need to submit an application separately to NSW apart from the EOI?




You will be invited for sure in next NSW round if it they conduct it in this FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pte90aus

Hi guys! I am new to this forum. I just submitted my EOI in May with 75+5 for 190.
My occupation code is 221112.
How likely will I get my invitation for 75+5 in NSW? Especially 221112 may be moved to STSOL...
I am planning to be assessed as 221111 and take a CCL test later if I cannot get an invitation for 221112 with 75+5


----------



## mr_mapaya

pte90aus said:


> Hi guys! I am new to this forum. I just submitted my EOI in May with 75+5 for 190.
> My occupation code is 221112.
> How likely will I get my invitation for 75+5 in NSW? Especially 221112 may be moved to STSOL...
> I am planning to be assessed as 221111 and take a CCL test later if I cannot get an invitation for 221112 with 75+5


Hi! We are in the same occupation code. I have lodged my eoi in april with 75+5 too (offshore) and awaiting invitation. What's the implication of the occupation being moved to stsol? Will this still give a PR pathway under 190 even if it is no longer in the MLTSSL? God bless to all waiting this new FY!


----------



## jkfooty1

jkfooty1 said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick query help would be appreciated, i have Police certificate from U.S from July 2016 i was asked when i applied for 485 visa, will that be alright to resubmit for my 190/489 application ? I didn't visit U.S after that police clearance


Anyone


----------



## Saraswat15

handyjohn said:


> labhsingh750 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOE is 31/05/2018. How long does it usually take?
> Is there any way we can discuss our EOI with someone at NSW? The generic number provided does not share any information.
> Also, do we need to submit an application separately to NSW apart from the EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be invited for sure in next NSW round if it they conduct it in this FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



My DOE - 30th April.

189 80 points
190-Nsw-85points.

No relevant experience, but PY & CCL. 
haven't got invited yet. 
So I would say dont have high hopes from NSW Govt.


----------



## handyjohn

Saraswat15 said:


> My DOE - 30th April.
> 
> 189 80 points
> 190-Nsw-85points.
> 
> No relevant experience, but PY & CCL.
> haven't got invited yet.
> So I would say dont have high hopes from NSW Govt.




You will be soon invited by NSW. Even if not before 01 July then soon after NSW start to invite bcz almost all 80 pointers with experience have been already invited by NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Do you think any scope for 75+5 without experience for NSW in coming fresh year????????


----------



## diakov

Hi guys,

Could you clarify some points for me please. As far as I know EOI is valid for two years. If I lodged mine 1.5 year ago and planning to update it soon with new points is it going to move the expiration date and extended to another two years or I still will have 6 months left?? 

Thanks,


----------



## badhon2018

Hi Everyone,
BAE, I have been trying to reset my password but not getting the email. anyone else having same issue?

I have 75 points for accountant in 189. with 10 points from state nomination, how likely is that I would get invitation for 190 (85 point) for South Australia?

Also does the states release any info regarding how many for each occupation they have given invitation? I can see the total for 190 or 489 on homeaffairs.gov but nothing more. 

thanks in advance.


----------



## badhon2018

badhon2018 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> BAE, I have been trying to reset my password but not getting the email. anyone else having same issue?
> 
> I have 75 points for accountant in 189. with 10 points from state nomination, how likely is that I would get invitation for 190 (85 point) for South Australia?
> 
> Also does the states release any info regarding how many for each occupation they have given invitation? I can see the total for 190 or 489 on homeaffairs.gov but nothing more.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Sorry. Came to realize it's 5 points for state nomination. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore

truc said:


> I am also Accountant general with 75+5 as yours. As I am waiting for NSW for invitation to apply nomination.
> As I only have 1,5 months before I lose my 5pts of age, plz instruct me so that I could prepare documents in advance.
> 
> => Plz inform me whether NSW asks for Employable, job search, commitment letter as Northern Territory asks? If NSW does ask the same, I would prepare in advance as I have no time to waste.
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> Best regards,
> Truc


I think you should prioritize getting additional points. Many accountants with 80pts + 5 are still waiting for NSW nominations. 

Also consider possibility of switching to other occupations if possible. 

Good luck from your VN fellow.


----------



## jontymorgan

badhon2018 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> BAE, I have been trying to reset my password but not getting the email. anyone else having same issue?
> 
> I have 75 points for accountant in 189. with 10 points from state nomination, how likely is that I would get invitation for 190 (85 point) for South Australia?
> 
> Also does the states release any info regarding how many for each occupation they have given invitation? I can see the total for 190 or 489 on homeaffairs.gov but nothing more.
> 
> thanks in advance.


South Australia is not currently accepting applications from accountants under the 'high points' category. This means SA is only an option if you are a SA international graduate, currently live in SA, or have a family member living in SA.


----------



## badhon2018

Dumbledore said:


> I think you should prioritize getting additional points. Many accountants with 80pts + 5 are still waiting for NSW nominations.
> 
> Also consider possibility of switching to other occupations if possible.
> 
> Good luck from your VN fellow.


Thanks. I can get assessment as external auditor as well. I am south Australian international graduate. Do you think submittng eoi for auditor and accountant would be helpful?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## badhon2018

jontymorgan said:


> South Australia is not currently accepting applications from accountants under the 'high points' category. This means SA is only an option if you are a SA international graduate, currently live in SA, or have a family member living in SA.


High points has been increased to 90 points, if i remember correctly. Also accountant is removed for high point.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## badhon2018

jontymorgan said:


> South Australia is not currently accepting applications from accountants under the 'high points' category. This means SA is only an option if you are a SA international graduate, currently live in SA, or have a family member living in SA.


Sorry about earlier reply. You were right. I wasn't reading properly.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## badhon2018

There's another thing I need opinions. Technically I can apply for both nsw and south Australia state nomination. Which one I would be better off? Is there any issue if I submit for both, separately? My current thinking is that since SA has additional requirement for state nomination than nsw, there might be less application with SA than nsw? Therefore, SA would be better? 

Thanks in advance 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

badhon2018 said:


> There's another thing I need opinions. Technically I can apply for both nsw and south Australia state nomination. Which one I would be better off? Is there any issue if I submit for both, separately? My current thinking is that since SA has additional requirement for state nomination than nsw, there might be less application with SA than nsw? Therefore, SA would be better?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The first major consideration is where you want to live/work as you are making a moral commitment to live in the state for 2 years. 

On a practical level, if you meet the requirements for both states then SA is the easier state to get nomination from. This is because once you meet the points and/or other requirements, SA normally issues invitations in the order that applications are received. NSW handpicks their nominations and seems to take into account points level, points breakdown, English ability, and work experience. 

However, this is currently a moot point because accountants/auditors/finance managers cannot apply to SA under high points. This may change in the new year.


----------



## badhon2018

jontymorgan said:


> The first major consideration is where you want to live/work as you are making a moral commitment to live in the state for 2 years.
> 
> On a practical level, if you meet the requirements for both states then SA is the easier state to get nomination from. This is because once you meet the points and/or other requirements, SA normally issues invitations in the order that applications are received. NSW handpicks their nominations and seems to take into account points level, points breakdown, English ability, and work experience.
> 
> However, this is currently a moot point because accountants/auditors/finance managers cannot apply to SA under high points. This may change in the new year.


Thanks. I will probably go with SA then and hopefully things will change from July. 

would be South Australian graduate . 75 point.


----------



## jontymorgan

badhon2018 said:


> Thanks. I will probably go with SA then and hopefully things will change from July.
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point.


If you meet the conditions of an 'International graduate of South Australia' then you can apply now. You only need the 60 points required by DIBP. You should check the residency and work experience conditions for SA graduates carefully here


----------



## badhon2018

jontymorgan said:


> If you meet the conditions of an 'International graduate of South Australia' then you can apply now. You only need the 60 points required by DIBP. You should check the residency and work experience conditions for SA graduates carefully here


I have checked that. I fulfill all the necessary ones and Work experience exemptions will apply to me ( high achiever exemption , gpa 6 or avove). But I haven't completed my study yet. I will , however, by the end of this month. I am just getting all my ducks in a row. Thanks again. 

would be South Australian graduate . 75 + 5 point.


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Hello everyone.. I m very new to this forum and visa proceedings.. I just applied for EOI in NSW 2-3 days back.. My profession is Chef I m an offshore candidate.. Though I have studied in Australia. Age -25 Education -15 Work exp -10 English -10 SS -5 Total 65 Can anyone suggest be about the waiting time before i recieve an invite. Or will I recieve invite at all?


----------



## Salman007

Nishant this post of yours is not related to the forum topic..Wrong place for such questions..Look for some relevant topic or forum..Best of luck


nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Hello everyone.. I m very new to this forum and visa proceedings.. I just applied for EOI in NSW 2-3 days back.. My profession is Chef I m an offshore candidate.. Though I have studied in Australia. Age -25 Education -15 Work exp -10 English -10 SS -5 Total 65 Can anyone suggest be about the waiting time before i recieve an invite. Or will I recieve invite at all?


----------



## nishant.chauhan24011984

Why so? I have submitted the EOI, now I have concern related to it.. Where else do u think I should ask this question?


Salman007 said:


> Nishant this post of yours is not related to the forum topic.Wrong place for such questions..Look for some relevant topic or forum..Best of luck
> 
> 
> nishant.chauhan24011984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. I m very new to this forum and visa proceedings.. I just applied for EOI in NSW 2-3 days back.. My profession is Chef I m an offshore candidate.. Though I have studied in Australia. Age -25 Education -15 Work exp -10 English -10 SS -5 Total 65 Can anyone suggest be about the waiting time before i recieve an invite. Or will I recieve invite at all?
Click to expand...


----------



## jontymorgan

nishant.chauhan24011984 said:


> Why so? I have submitted the EOI, now I have concern related to it.. Where else do u think I should ask this question?


This thread specifically relates to those applying for 189/190/489 visas under the accountant/auditor/finance manager occupations. You may want to search for a thread discussing more general 190 NSW issues.


----------



## Nikolaaa

Nikolaaa said:


> I've got invited today to NSW
> 
> Accountant general
> 
> Age 30 points
> 
> 
> English PTE 79+ 20 Points
> 
> Master degree 15 points
> 
> Years of experience in 5 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a 10 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> State nomination 5 points
> 
> Total 85 for 190
> 
> I applied 07/05/2018


My application is approved today by NSW in just ten days. I didn't expect it so soon but it is great


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> My application is approved today by NSW in just ten days. I didn't expect it so soon but it is great




Congrats Nikola, now the real pain and headache starts  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Congrats Nikola, now the real pain and headache starts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother  

Where do I upload documents on immselect? After submitting ?


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> Thanks brother
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I upload documents on immselect? After submitting ?




Okay so since you?re invited. You will login to your my immi account. An application will be open with your current transaction reference number. You will fill the visa application and lodge it (please be patient and re-read your responses so everything matches with your EOI). You pay the fees at the end and You will then get a bridging visa. Then you can start uploading all docs under ?Attach documents?. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaaa

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Okay so since you?re invited. You will login to your my immi account. An application will be open with your current transaction reference number. You will fill the visa application and lodge it (please be patient and re-read your responses so everything matches with your EOI). You pay the fees at the end and You will then get a bridging visa. Then you can start uploading all docs under ?Attach documents?.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see now that I in EOI 09/05/2018 end of my employment but I still work (I will work until 30-6). What do you think to put in immi? That I am still working or 09-5-2018, because at the time of checking my documents I will not be working for this employer.


----------



## randeep19492

Nikolaaa said:


> I see now that I in EOI 09/05/2018 end of my employment but I still work (I will work until 30-6). What do you think to put in immi? That I am still working or 09-5-2018, because at the time of checking my documents I will not be working for this employer.




Put your employment dates as mentioned in your skilled employment outcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaaa

randeep19492 said:


> Put your employment dates as mentioned in your skilled employment outcome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! 
This doesn't affect my AUS exp points, as I had one year in January and CPA did assessment until end of March.


----------



## truc

Congratulations to you Nikolaaa. You deserve to get it, your score is so high. 



Nikolaaa said:


> My application is approved today by NSW in just ten days. I didn't expect it so soon but it is great


----------



## msial

*Experience Assessment*

Dear All, 

I just want to check if it is mandatory to get experience assessed from CPA or IPA before submitting EOI. I got my qualification assessed and someone told me it is not necessary to do experience assessment and you can submit EOI and claim experience points based on your relevant experience. Please guide. Thanks


----------



## Nikolaaa

msial said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just want to check if it is mandatory to get experience assessed from CPA or IPA before submitting EOI. I got my qualification assessed and someone told me it is not necessary to do experience assessment and you can submit EOI and claim experience points based on your relevant experience. Please guide. Thanks


It is not necessary but it helps a lot, as you prove that migration assessment authority accept your experience and immigration officer will accept it easier.Also, CPA doesn't charge it so why not.


----------



## truc

Hi Nikolaaa,

Can you share your timeline:

Date of EOI
Date of Invite for application of nomination
Date of nomination

I am 75+5 NSW but I am not when I can take the invitation. Thank you.





Nikolaaa said:


> My application is approved today by NSW in just ten days. I didn't expect it so soon but it is great


----------



## randeep19492

truc said:


> Hi Nikolaaa,
> 
> 
> 
> Can you share your timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of EOI
> 
> Date of Invite for application of nomination
> 
> Date of nomination
> 
> 
> 
> I am 75+5 NSW but I am not when I can take the invitation. Thank you.




You will need 80 points other than state nomination to secure an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaaa

truc said:


> Hi Nikolaaa,
> 
> Can you share your timeline:
> 
> Date of EOI
> Date of Invite for application of nomination
> Date of nomination
> 
> I am 75+5 NSW but I am not when I can take the invitation. Thank you.


Date of EOI - 07/05/2018
Date of Invite for application of nomination 25/05/2018
Date of nomination 05/06/2018


----------



## handyjohn

msial said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to check if it is mandatory to get experience assessed from CPA or IPA before submitting EOI. I got my qualification assessed and someone told me it is not necessary to do experience assessment and you can submit EOI and claim experience points based on your relevant experience. Please guide. Thanks




If your assessment is negative then never claim points until you get it reassess positively. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Nikolaaa said:


> Nikolaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got invited today to NSW
> 
> Accountant general
> 
> Age 30 points
> 
> 
> English PTE 79+ 20 Points
> 
> Master degree 15 points
> 
> Years of experience in 5 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - in Australia within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> Years of experience in a 10 points
> Nominated Occupation
> - overseas within the
> last 10 years.
> 
> 
> State nomination 5 points
> 
> Total 85 for 190
> 
> I applied 07/05/2018
> 
> 
> 
> My application is approved today by NSW in just ten days. I didn't expect it so soon but it is great
Click to expand...

Congrats alot. I hope mine does approve soon as well 😀. I applied last week as well.


----------



## Mughal535

When we say accounting is removed or going to be removed under high points what does it means actually?? Excuse my ignorance thanks


----------



## Hopeisalive

Mughal535 said:


> When we say accounting is removed or going to be removed under high points what does it means actually?? Excuse my ignorance thanks



South Australia used to only invite applicants who had high points (85 etc). They don't invite nowadays anymore. This is what it means.


----------



## Noime P

Hopeisalive said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro..Finally..Can you please let us know what points breakdown we’re you at..Thanks..
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. My points :
> Age:30 , education : 15 , Oz degree: 5, Regional : 5 , English : 20, Experience : 5.
> Total 80
Click to expand...


Hi, is your experience OZ or interntnl?


----------



## Noime P

Noime P said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro..Finally..Can you please let us know what points breakdown we’re you at..Thanks..
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. My points :
> Age:30 , education : 15 , Oz degree: 5, Regional : 5 , English : 20, Experience : 5.
> Total 80
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is your experience OZ or interntnl?
> Coz i had mine updated 30 May with
> Aus study = 20
> English = 20
> Age = 30
> PY = 5
> Intl Exp. = 5
> DOE: 30 May 2018
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikolaaa

Noime P said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is your experience OZ or interntnl?
> Coz i had mine updated 30 May with
> Aus study = 20
> English = 20
> Age = 30
> PY = 5
> Intl Exp. = 5
> DOE: 30 May 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Last invite was on 25 and 27 May. They haven't been inviting afterwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nikolaaa

Hopeisalive said:


> Congrats alot. I hope mine does approve soon as well 😀. I applied last week as well.


Thanks and Good luck brother


----------



## Noime P

Nikolaaa said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, is your experience OZ or interntnl?
> Coz i had mine updated 30 May with
> Aus study = 20
> English = 20
> Age = 30
> PY = 5
> Intl Exp. = 5
> DOE: 30 May 2018
> 
> 
> 
> Last invite was on 25 and 27 May. They haven't been inviting afterwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I.c... i hope they will be sending pre invites this coming Friday coz they do it on Fridays.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Noime P said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro..Finally..Can you please let us know what points breakdown we’re you at..Thanks..
> 
> 
> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys , just to let you know I got invitation today 190-Nsw. Don't know why did I receive the invitation email so late in inbox. Thnx to everyone. Long journey comes to an end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. My points :
> Age:30 , education : 15 , Oz degree: 5, Regional : 5 , English : 20, Experience : 5.
> Total 80
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, is your experience OZ or interntnl?
Click to expand...

Oz experience.


----------



## Mughal535

Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

handyjohn said:


> Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Reference pls . Am curious to know how do u know


----------



## Sushev

handyjohn said:


> Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking the same, but this system always show us the fake hope and hits us hard when it looks things are getting easier. I have an eoi of nov20 2017with 75 points and the eoi is going to expire on 28th nov this year. I am just hoping all the 80 pointers moves as fast as it can. Fingers crossed😐😐


----------



## zyang

Anyone got invited for the round of 6/6?


----------



## Nikolaaa

My friend's lawyer called NSW government and they told him no more invites for 190 until July


----------



## zyang

As for 189, according to Iscah's post only 80 - 85 pointers got invited, no auditors got invited. 

If any accountants or auditors got invited please share your doe & points break down, thanks.


----------



## Hopeisalive

handyjohn said:


> Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW.
> 
> Mate what made you believe that all those invited by NSW-, experience have lodged 190. I know many people who are still waiting for 189 rounds (as therr are no restrictions attached to this visa


----------



## Hopeisalive

Nikolaaa said:


> My friend's lawyer called NSW government and they told him no more invites for 190 until July



Which means no round in this month.


----------



## handyjohn

Saraswat15 said:


> Reference pls . Am curious to know how do u know




Reference is last round published on official site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Hopeisalive said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW.
> 
> Mate what made you believe that all those invited by NSW-, experience have lodged 190. I know many people who are still waiting for 189 rounds (as therr are no restrictions attached to this visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand what you mean but in case of accountant occupation its not like this. People who are invited by NSW will definitely go for 190 as still it will take few more months to get 189 invitation with a big factor of “uncertainty” of next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sushev

handyjohn said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its 20 days movement in accountant occupation against 45 invitations in last round plus the good thing for 80 pointers is that the number of 85 pointers is very low. In last round only 11 for all occupations. It seems from next month 80 point cutoff will move atleast 30 days in every round even if they invite around 100 in every round as almost all 80 pointers with experience have already been invited by NSW.
> 
> Mate what made you believe that all those invited by NSW-, experience have lodged 190. I know many people who are still waiting for 189 rounds (as therr are no restrictions attached to this visa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand what you mean but in case of accountant occupation its not like this. People who are invited by NSW will definitely go for 190 as still it will take few more months to get 189 invitation with a big factor of “uncertainty” of next year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even after getting invitation and applying 190, almost all of them won't withdraw 189. I know few friends who got 190 and again got invited on 23rd may round for 189. And surely whosoever using agent for their pr process,even agents are not bothered to withdraw 189. So i guess this situation will never change and points keep on increasing no matter what.
Click to expand...


----------



## BulletAK

Sushev said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even after getting invitation and applying 190, almost all of them won't withdraw 189. I know few friends who got 190 and again got invited on 23rd may round for 189. And surely whosoever using agent for their pr process,even agents are not bothered to withdraw 189. So i guess this situation will never change and points keep on increasing no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> This wont change until they don't re-consider the waisted invites back into the pool.
Click to expand...


----------



## kas1w3

Abood said:


> Granted my visa on 12 Sep.
> My advice to all that keep trying and patient and try different ways to achieve your goal. Special thank to Qasem khan and good luck for all.
> 
> Hope to meet you in Australia.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Abood, 

I need your advice regarding finance manager employment assessment. I got negative outcome from CPA.. what did you do regarding ur assessment ?


----------



## Umer3131

Hey guys! I have a query. currently m at 75 points for 189. I gave pte (20 points for that) back in 2016 nov and the validity is for 2 years! I heard for immigration its 3 years! Can someone elaborate or provide more info regarding this issue? If I get an invite around dec or jan later this year, will My pte points be valid or no? Do I need to give it again?


----------



## leaps123

Hello everyone,

Analyzing the year 2017-18, the picture doesn't seem very rosy for accountants and auditors.

I have submitted my EOI for *external auditor*, seeing the current trend I am greatly worried. From January 2018, Invitations for auditors has hardly moved a month.:ranger:

What will be awaiting in Year 2018-19? Will there be a good number of invitations for the first few months in the new year? Are you guys hopeful?

MY INFO
External Auditor
My EOI date (189): 05/June/2018: Points 80
EOI date (190): 05/June/2018: Points 85

Any chance I will get an invite in 2-3 months? I will lose 5 points for age in December 2018.


----------



## solvaish

3 years validity for immigration purpose...u still got more than a year,,🤞🤞🤞


Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys! I have a query. currently m at 75 points for 189. I gave pte (20 points for that) back in 2016 nov and the validity is for 2 years! I heard for immigration its 3 years! Can someone elaborate or provide more info regarding this issue? If I get an invite around dec or jan later this year, will My pte points be valid or no? Do I need to give it again?


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123

*Bump*



leaps123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Analyzing the year 2017-18, the picture doesn't seem very rosy for accountants and auditors.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for *external auditor*, seeing the current trend I am greatly worried. From January 2018, Invitations for auditors has hardly moved a month.:ranger:
> 
> What will be awaiting in Year 2018-19? Will there be a good number of invitations for the first few months in the new year? Are you guys hopeful?
> 
> MY INFO
> External Auditor
> My EOI date (189): 05/June/2018: Points 80
> EOI date (190): 05/June/2018: Points 85
> 
> Any chance I will get an invite in 2-3 months? I will lose 5 points for age in December 2018.


Auditors in the queue..please shed some light..


----------



## handyjohn

leaps123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Analyzing the year 2017-18, the picture doesn't seem very rosy for accountants and auditors.
> 
> 
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for *external auditor*, seeing the current trend I am greatly worried. From January 2018, Invitations for auditors has hardly moved a month.:ranger:
> 
> 
> 
> What will be awaiting in Year 2018-19? Will there be a good number of invitations for the first few months in the new year? Are you guys hopeful?
> 
> 
> 
> MY INFO
> 
> External Auditor
> 
> My EOI date (189): 05/June/2018: Points 80
> 
> EOI date (190): 05/June/2018: Points 85
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance I will get an invite in 2-3 months? I will lose 5 points for age in December 2018.




Your chances are good. Everything will be clear in first round of July. Cutoff in auditors is expected to move at least 20-25 days per round against 66 invitations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsth

*New skill point test*

Hi Everybody,

In past posts from ISCAH, they speculated DHA may introduce new point system for the skill migration; does anyone have any information if this may happen?

Giving max age points after 23 would be great -- same as Canada? 

Thanks.


----------



## gio87

ajsth said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> In past posts from ISCAH, they speculated DHA may introduce new point system for the skill migration; does anyone have any information if this may happen?
> 
> Giving max age points after 23 would be great -- same as Canada?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi mate, noone knows yet till DHA comes with the big announcement!! There are many different rumours about what it is going to happen but all of them end up at the same common bad feeling... they expect the situation to get worse and not better unfortunately!!


----------



## Faraz365

Guys, if I change the job and update the same in the eoi, will my doe gets effected....

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaaa

Hi People,

When I submit my PR will I get option to organize health check and if Yes how fast I can organize it?


----------



## leaps123

handyjohn said:


> Your chances are good. Everything will be clear in first round of July. Cutoff in auditors is expected to move at least 20-25 days per round against 66 invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. I sincerely hope July brings good news to all aspirants in the queue.


----------



## Mrana

Hi all 
I am in a bit of confusion, please guide me what should be a best option for me. Currently I am on student visa 500. I have submitted all my documents for 189 and got a bridging visa but it says that it will activ when my student visa is finished. Can I withdraw from my studies and if I do would it effect my 189 application. 
Thanks in advance. Please suggest


----------



## dtrax

Hello,

I just wanted to ask this for some time because I've been living here in NSW for 4 years now and I want to submit my EOI, do I need to choose ALL STATES or NSW only for 190?

And also is it really ok to tick both 189 and 190?

Thank you


----------



## Nikolaaa

dtrax said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just wanted to ask this for some time because I've been living here in NSW for 4 years now and I want to submit my EOI, do I need to choose ALL STATES or NSW only for 190?
> 
> And also is it really ok to tick both 189 and 190?
> 
> Thank you


Where you want to live? You want to stay in NSW? If that is the case choose both 189 and 190 NSW. If you are ready to live in other states than you create new EOI with them, as you can choose one state per EOI.


----------



## dtrax

Nikolaaa said:


> Where you want to live? You want to stay in NSW? If that is the case choose both 189 and 190 NSW. If you are ready to live in other states than you create new EOI with them, as you can choose one state per EOI.


If I create my EOI now and choose ALL STATES today, and if I change my mind and, change it to just NSW only let's say tomorrow, will my queue reset for my EOI? will it affect anything at all?


Thank you


----------



## Nikolaaa

dtrax said:


> If I create my EOI now and choose ALL STATES today, and if I change my mind and, change it to just NSW only let's say tomorrow, will my queue reset for my EOI? will it affect anything at all?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I think you can put just one state per EOI + 189, but check. However if it is possible to select more and you change your mind, it will not reset. EOI reset only if points are changed.


----------



## Faraz365

Any comments please...


Faraz365 said:


> Guys, if I change the job and update the same in the eoi, will my doe gets effected....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Faraz365 said:


> Any comments please...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk




DOE change only when your points change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Mrana said:


> Hi all
> I am in a bit of confusion, please guide me what should be a best option for me. Currently I am on student visa 500. I have submitted all my documents for 189 and got a bridging visa but it says that it will activ when my student visa is finished. Can I withdraw from my studies and if I do would it effect my 189 application.
> Thanks in advance. Please suggest




Your student visa will be cancelled if you withdraw from your studies, and same goes for your bridging visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrana

Hi all I am in a bit of confusion, please guide me what should be a best option for me. Currently I am on student visa 500. I have submitted all my documents for 189 and got a bridging visa but it says that it will activ when my student visa is finished. Can I withdraw from my studies and if I do would it effect my 189 application. Thanks in advance. Please suggest


Your student visa will be cancelled if you withdraw from your studies, and same goes for your bridging visa.


# so what is the best option for me I don't want to study anymore 
Thanks


----------



## Nikolaaa

Mrana said:


> Hi all I am in a bit of confusion, please guide me what should be a best option for me. Currently I am on student visa 500. I have submitted all my documents for 189 and got a bridging visa but it says that it will activ when my student visa is finished. Can I withdraw from my studies and if I do would it effect my 189 application. Thanks in advance. Please suggest
> 
> 
> Your student visa will be cancelled if you withdraw from your studies, and same goes for your bridging visa.
> 
> 
> # so what is the best option for me I don't want to study anymore
> Thanks


Consult immigration agent to this for you: You are already submitted your 189 so you need to cancel your student visa and apply for bridging. That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## charupriyal

Hi I am new in this group....my husband submitted EOI on 80 point in WA but still we r waiting for response.... is there anyone tell me waiting time r status of EOI in accounting in wa


----------



## jontymorgan

charupriyal said:


> Hi I am new in this group....my husband submitted EOI on 80 point in WA but still we r waiting for response.... is there anyone tell me waiting time r status of EOI in accounting in wa


On what basis is he applying to WA? Accountant is not on the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List​ so is not eligible for a 489/190 visa.
​​


----------



## charupriyal

On what basis means what


----------



## jontymorgan

charupriyal said:


> On what basis means what


What visa is he applying for given that Accountant is not on the Western Australian Skilled Migration Occupation List​?


----------



## Charlotta7

*Please advice me . Help*



handyjohn said:


> Your chances are good. Everything will be clear in first round of July. Cutoff in auditors is expected to move at least 20-25 days per round against 66 invitations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi HandyJohn, 

I wonder if it will be good chance for me to get invitation this year?

General accountant & Auditor

Age: 25 (will turn 25 years old this July, so will be 30 this end of July)

Australian Edu: 20

English: 20

Naati CCL: 5

PY: 5

My EOI was expired, i lodged new on just Last week. 

Please enlighten me! Thanks


----------



## charupriyal

jontymorgan said:


> charupriyal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I am new in this group....my husband submitted EOI on 80 point in WA but still we r waiting for response.... is there anyone tell me waiting time r status of EOI in accounting in wa
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis is he applying to
> 
> 
> WA? Accountant is not on the
> 
> Western Australian Skilled Migration
> Occupation List​ so is not eligible for
> a 489/190 visa.
> He was submitted for 189 with 80 points and 489 with 75 points
Click to expand...


----------



## Foundinsydney

Dear all, 

I just wanted to update you with my PR status for accounts stream : 
On the 31/5/16 I loged my EOI with 65 points 
On the 11/3/17 I updated it to 70 points (as I completed 1 year of professional work in Sydney) 
On 23/8/17 I updated it to 75 points ( as I turned 25 that day ) 
And then I received my invitation on the 18/10/17 
And finally on the 18/6/18 I got my immi grant notification


----------



## shawnfj

Foundinsydney said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just wanted to update you with my PR status for accounts stream :
> On the 31/5/16 I loged my EOI with 65 points
> On the 11/3/17 I updated it to 70 points (as I completed 1 year of professional work in Sydney)
> On 23/8/17 I updated it to 75 points ( as I turned 25 that day )
> And then I received my invitation on the 18/10/17
> And finally on the 18/6/18 I got my immi grant notification


Congratulations! All the best for the future!


----------



## helphelp2

hello

i know its a long shot.... 

I have lodged my eoi in december 2016 at 70 points (30+20+20) and there has been no luck so far. I will complete one year of 20 hours work exp next month and trying to book an exam of naati too. 

I am currently on a student visa and it expires in may 2020. Can you please suggest what should i be doing in order to increase my chances to get PR?

All sort of replies would be great, be it positive or negative.

Really tryna get some ray of hope as it has really put me down.


----------



## randeep19492

helphelp2 said:


> hello
> 
> i know its a long shot....
> 
> I have lodged my eoi in december 2016 at 70 points (30+20+20) and there has been no luck so far. I will complete one year of 20 hours work exp next month and trying to book an exam of naati too.
> 
> I am currently on a student visa and it expires in may 2020. Can you please suggest what should i be doing in order to increase my chances to get PR?
> 
> All sort of replies would be great, be it positive or negative.
> 
> Really tryna get some ray of hope as it has really put me down.




1 year work will only be counted after you complete your degree through which you get a positive skills assessment as an accountant. You may not be able to count your work exp if you’re using your current degree to get skills assessed as an accountant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Charlotta7 said:


> Hi HandyJohn,
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it will be good chance for me to get invitation this year?
> 
> 
> 
> General accountant & Auditor
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 25 (will turn 25 years old this July, so will be 30 this end of July)
> 
> 
> 
> Australian Edu: 20
> 
> 
> 
> English: 20
> 
> 
> 
> Naati CCL: 5
> 
> 
> 
> PY: 5
> 
> 
> 
> My EOI was expired, i lodged new on just Last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten me! Thanks




If ceilings remain same from july then you have a bright chance to get invitation in current year as 80 points cutoff is expected to move atleast one month in every round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umer3131

Hey guys. I would appreciate if you can help me in regards with the following queries! 
- My 1 year of employment will end in September! Do I need to get it assessed before I claim the points it? If I get it assessed which assessing body is best for it. I got my degree assessed by cpa? 

- can someone provide me actual outline of respo and duties so that I avoid any mistake to get negative assessment! I would really appreciate if someone can share copy of their resume! 

- if I get it assessed as an accountant, so I cant claim it for 5 points in my EOI as an external auditor! 

Please help me with this! 

Thank yOu in advance.


----------



## Mughal535

Hi experts need help 
I am filling up my student visa form as my TR is finishing tomorrow there is qurstion in the form 
Is the applicant is applying first time for the student visa do we tick yes as few people said this is the first student visa after the TR 
Or we tick no to this question 
And would this have impact on visa fee thanks in advance 
Urgent help


----------



## auzziedream

Hello All, 

Just a quick query on my situation. My agent saying that I will get invitation either in next invitation round or the one in July in new migration cycle. 

However, based on the trend for accountants I dont think that I can get any sooner. Could you please check my profile below and advise. 

General Accountant 
189 - 70 Points 
190 - 75 Points (NSW stopped inviting)
489 - 80 (Family sponsored points)

Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## handyjohn

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick query on my situation. My agent saying that I will get invitation either in next invitation round or the one in July in new migration cycle.
> 
> However, based on the trend for accountants I dont think that I can get any sooner. Could you please check my profile below and advise.
> 
> General Accountant
> 189 - 70 Points
> 190 - 75 Points (NSW stopped inviting)
> 489 - 80 (Family sponsored points)
> 
> Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.




No chance mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JG

auzziedream said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just a quick query on my situation. My agent saying that I will get invitation either in next invitation round or the one in July in new migration cycle.
> 
> However, based on the trend for accountants I dont think that I can get any sooner. Could you please check my profile below and advise.
> 
> General Accountant
> 189 - 70 Points
> 190 - 75 Points (NSW stopped inviting)
> 489 - 80 (Family sponsored points)
> 
> Any guidance will be greatly appreciated.


No chance as of now next 6 months atleast.


----------



## Salman007

How about 75 points for 189 and 80 for Nsw??? Any time frame??


----------



## Faraz365

Salman007 said:


> How about 75 points for 189 and 80 for Nsw??? Any time frame??


Doe???

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mahboob757

Salman007 said:


> How about 75 points for 189 and 80 for Nsw??? Any time frame??


2 months for 189, estimate as per the below website.

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah


----------



## ajmax

Hi guys. I have submitted my eoi in month of April with 75 points for management accountant.

What are the chances of 75 pointer getting an invite ?

Also can my wife apply for a student visa and I go on a dependent visa even though I have logged an eoi?

Will it clash by any chance


----------



## dtrax

Hello

I just wanted to ask about the EOI because when I came here in Australia I took an IT course and I completed it, and then after that I switched to accounting course. The question is upon submitting my EOI do I still need to provide my completed IT course to include in the EOI for the DIPB to know that I studied that course, or just the accounting course only?
Otherwise If I didn't provide my IT they will think that I am misleading them?

What do you guys think?

Thank you


----------



## THEO92

*Next Invitation Round??*

Hello everyone!!

Just wondering does anybody know that there will be another invitation round this week or are they done for this FY????

And when will be the first round for next FY??


Thanks


Accountant 
Study 20
Age 30
PTE 20
PY 5
NAATI 5
Total 80 for 189
DOE 15th of Feb 2018


----------



## Salman007

Hello Faraz,
My EOI is of November but I updated 5 points of NAATI on 20th March..Any inputs..??



Faraz365 said:


> Salman007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about 75 points for 189 and 80 for Nsw??? Any time frame??
> 
> 
> 
> Doe???
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## handyjohn

THEO92 said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering does anybody know that there will be another invitation round this week or are they done for this FY????
> 
> 
> 
> And when will be the first round for next FY??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant
> 
> Study 20
> 
> Age 30
> 
> PTE 20
> 
> PY 5
> 
> NAATI 5
> 
> Total 80 for 189
> 
> DOE 15th of Feb 2018




They are done with current year but you will be invited in first or second round of july


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys. I would appreciate if you can help me in regards with the following queries!
> - My 1 year of employment will end in September! Do I need to get it assessed before I claim the points it? If I get it assessed which assessing body is best for it. I got my degree assessed by cpa?
> 
> - can someone provide me actual outline of respo and duties so that I avoid any mistake to get negative assessment! I would really appreciate if someone can share copy of their resume!
> 
> - if I get it assessed as an accountant, so I cant claim it for 5 points in my EOI as an external auditor!
> 
> Please help me with this!
> 
> Thank yOu in advance.


Please see attachment for the sample description where i got positive skills assessmnt from CPA Au.
Have ur skill be assessed first for u to be safe and if u had ur studies assessed by CPA au, then let them assess your work experience also so you dont need to pay additional $400+ as CPA Au cost for your 1st employmnt assessmnt is free.


----------



## THEO92

handyjohn said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering does anybody know that there will be another invitation round this week or are they done for this FY????
> 
> 
> 
> And when will be the first round for next FY??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant
> 
> Study 20
> 
> Age 30
> 
> PTE 20
> 
> PY 5
> 
> NAATI 5
> 
> Total 80 for 189
> 
> DOE 15th of Feb 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done with current year but you will be invited in first or second round of july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate! Any idea when will be first round for the new FY?? usually around end of July or mid of July??


----------



## Noime P

THEO92 said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering does anybody know that there will be another invitation round this week or are they done for this FY????
> 
> 
> 
> And when will be the first round for next FY??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accountant
> 
> Study 20
> 
> Age 30
> 
> PTE 20
> 
> PY 5
> 
> NAATI 5
> 
> Total 80 for 189
> 
> DOE 15th of Feb 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are done with current year but you will be invited in first or second round of july
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mate! Any idea when will be first round for the new FY?? usually around end of July or mid of July??
Click to expand...

I was checking on the previous years, the 1st invitation round every start of the FY usually happens every 1st or 2nd week of July.


----------



## THEO92

Thanks for th info!! 🙏


----------



## zyang

The last invitation was on 20th June, usually takes place every two weeks.

Might be on 4th July 2018 for the new f/y, but we never know what will happen with the new f/y


----------



## Pingball

Hi,

Can anyone here guide me how to prepare for NAATI exam (English/Hindi). I would be thankful if you could share practice material and tips.

Thanks


----------



## Salman007

I do have the Practice Material..


Pingball said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone here guide me how to prepare for NAATI exam (English/Hindi). I would be thankful if you could share practice material and tips.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dtrax

Noime P said:


> Please see attachment for the sample description where i got positive skills assessmnt from CPA Au.
> Have ur skill be assessed first for u to be safe and if u had ur studies assessed by CPA au, then let them assess your work experience also so you dont need to pay additional $400+ as CPA Au cost for your 1st employmnt assessmnt is free.


Hi Noime,

Please check your pm.


Thank you


----------



## THEO92

zyang said:


> The last invitation was on 20th June, usually takes place every two weeks.
> 
> Might be on 4th July 2018 for the new f/y, but we never know what will happen with the new f/y


I don’t think they will continue with the same circle. I checked the last 2 years and it is usually in the second week of July.


----------



## auzziedream

Rab Nawaz - Bro, any predictions for upcoming immigration year ?


----------



## jkfooty1

Its worrying how everything is so quite, seems like it is going to stay like last year no major changes are expected, however situation will get worse


----------



## Pingball

Salman007 said:


> I do have the Practice Material..


Hi Salman,

I would be grateful if you could provide me the practice material you used for NAATI. Please also share some tips regarding the NAATI exam. 

Regards,

Pingball


----------



## Salman007

PM me...


QUOTE=Pingball;14542080]


Salman007 said:


> I do have the Practice Material..


Hi Salman,

I would be grateful if you could provide me the practice material you used for NAATI. Please also share some tips regarding the NAATI exam. 

Regards,

Pingball[/QUOTE]


----------



## THEO92

Qouted From ISCAAH Facebook!


Accountant update for 189 visas- 

Despite repeated efforts to various stakeholders DoHA have advised us that

- Accountants will continue to be allocated an occupational ceiling of just 2.5% of the number of employed Accountants in Australia (compared to all other occupations who get 6%) for 2018/19.

- That Accountants will continue to have to share their allocation with the other skilled visas (points test and company sponsored) categories. No other occupation has to do this

- And that these restrictions are not due to integrity concerns of that occupation (which a DoHA policy document had previously published) but rather "..in light of softening labour market demand for accountants.."

We continue to pursue this issue with DoHA in hope that they relax some of these restrictions directed at just one occupation.

Can someone please explain this??


----------



## Hopeisalive

THEO92 said:


> Qouted From ISCAAH Facebook!
> 
> 
> Accountant update for 189 visas-
> 
> Despite repeated efforts to various stakeholders DoHA have advised us that
> 
> - Accountants will continue to be allocated an occupational ceiling of just 2.5% of the number of employed Accountants in Australia (compared to all other occupations who get 6%) for 2018/19.
> 
> - That Accountants will continue to have to share their allocation with the other skilled visas (points test and company sponsored) categories. No other occupation has to do this
> 
> - And that these restrictions are not due to integrity concerns of that occupation (which a DoHA policy document had previously published) but rather "..in light of softening labour market demand for accountants.."
> 
> We continue to pursue this issue with DoHA in hope that they relax some of these restrictions directed at just one occupation.
> 
> Can someone please explain this??


If that's the case then its going to be another tough year for accountants. But let's just wait for 1st round of July and then we can know the trend.


----------



## Atwood

I'm new to this. I thought I could seek your support and encouragement here.
Initially submitted EOI 15/02/17 (189)
Points-hunting took a while as you all know, and I updated EOI 14/03/18 with 75 points (189)
Do you think I should delete my EOI and create a new one? Or should I wait?


Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


----------



## Karan_Dawn

Tired said:


> I am worried about the same. I think the cut off for 60 points must have been in end february. I submitted my EOI with 60 points in May as well. I think most of the places will be taken by 65 and above points... any comments?


Hello!!

Please don't worry. The new list and the new threshold will be announced on 1st July 2018 which will open all states sponsorships and Invites. The threshold for accountants was completed in this fiscal year 2017-18 in just 4 months. That was the reason all the people were waiting for their invite but now hope for the best.


----------



## jjeon

Atwood said:


> I'm new to this. I thought I could seek your support and encouragement here.
> Initially submitted EOI 15/02/17 (189)
> Points-hunting took a while as you all know, and I updated EOI 14/03/18 with 75 points (189)
> Do you think I should delete my EOI and create a new one? Or should I wait?
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting for their results!


Hey, there's still 7.5 months left on your EOI till expiry date. I would rather wait than creating a new one and queue up from the backlog of 75 points.

Have you also applied under 190 - NSW?


----------



## Atwood

jjeon said:


> Hey, there's still 7.5 months left on your EOI till expiry date. I would rather wait than creating a new one and queue up from the backlog of 75 points.
> 
> Have you also applied under 190 - NSW?



I have on 28/03/18


----------



## ykhawaja

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920

so now you need 65 points instead of 60 o get invitation ?


----------



## jontymorgan

ykhawaja said:


> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920
> 
> so now you need 65 points instead of 60 o get invitation ?


Yes, you will need 65 points to receive an invitation from 1 July 2018 onwards. This does not affect cases where an invitation to apply has been received from DoHA by 30 June or visa applications currently being processed by DoHA.


----------



## emios88

screwed.


----------



## gurungkai

Is anyone else having issues logging into skillselect?

I keep getting this error 'The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.'


----------



## jontymorgan

gurungkai said:


> Is anyone else having issues logging into skillselect?
> 
> I keep getting this error 'The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.'


There is planned system maintenance this weekend. Definite outages between 1.30pm Saturday and 9am Sunday plus at other times over the weekend.


----------



## andreyx108b

gurungkai said:


> Is anyone else having issues logging into skillselect?
> 
> I keep getting this error 'The configuration for this token service does not specify a defaultApplicationLocation. Please configure an appSetting key called defaultApplicationLocation, with a suitable default url location.'




Clear the cache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satyagvk

andreyx108b said:


> Clear the cache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All,

Now that the cut-off is revised to 65 points, could some one help me know if Accountant (General) will be there in the list of occupations for the year 2018-19? Also, does anyone have the list of occupations for the year 2018-19?

Also, would I stand a chance if I get 80 points for 189 sub-class in the near future?

Thanks & regards,
SG


----------



## Noime P

satyagvk said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clear the cache.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Now that the cut-off is revised to 65 points, could some one help me know if Accountant (General) will be there in the list of occupations for the year 2018-19? Also, does anyone have the list of occupations for the year 2018-19?
> 
> Also, would I stand a chance if I get 80 points for 189 sub-class in the near future?
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> SG
Click to expand...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


----------



## satyagvk

Noime P said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/work/2018-changes-of-eligible-skilled-occupations


Hi Noime,

I see the link but it is mentioned that the list is updated as of Mar '18. Usually, the fresh list is updated in the month of July of every year but we havent got any updated list this month yet. So, my question is:

1. Would the list published in Mar '18 be the final list for the year 2018-19? If yes, what is the occupation ceiling for Accountant General for the year 2018-19?

2. I see that the number of invitations given as 2,813 for a very very long time. Is it that the website is not being updated or they are not inviting anyone from Accountant General category?

Please do share some light. Really in need of some reliable information.

Thanks & regards,
SG


----------



## Faraz365

satyagvk said:


> Hi Noime,
> 
> I see the link but it is mentioned that the list is updated as of Mar '18. Usually, the fresh list is updated in the month of July of every year but we havent got any updated list this month yet. So, my question is:
> 
> 1. Would the list published in Mar '18 be the final list for the year 2018-19? If yes, what is the occupation ceiling for Accountant General for the year 2018-19?
> 
> 2. I see that the number of invitations given as 2,813 for a very very long time. Is it that the website is not being updated or they are not inviting anyone from Accountant General category?
> 
> Please do share some light. Really in need of some reliable information.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> SG


The new list is not released yet for this fy. Also the ceiling which you were talking is of last years 2017-18. Accountants are being invited in every round from last 4 rounds. They wont remove accountants from the ceiling but they might reduce the ceiling to approx 3000 instead of 4800 of last years. Hope it helps

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

I have updated my EOI on 28th of May with 80points for 189 and 85points for 190.
Any idea when the invitation round may start or has anyone got invited in this new financial year yet?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## accountbee

Hi all,

I have just received a negative assessment on my skilled assessment on 221113 taxation accountant on the basis that I failed to fulfill their requirement on Australia taxation. Therefore, I am hoping for a re-assessment and need your advises.

Can anyone please advice whether this works - to re-assess using the code of 221111 General Accountant, with the same set of supporting documents. I only got one reference letter from one of the big 4 firms showing that my latest positions as tax associate and tax manager (as i only worked in one company since graduation). According to the CPAA website, i have fulfilled all requirements under the "General accountant" code. 

However, my concern is, whether CPAA considers a tax-specific reference letter as a relevant testimonials to my application as a general accountant? (which i believe should have no contradiction?)

Please let me know your thoughts and experiences. Many thanks!

Bee


----------



## ykhawaja

paritaleuva said:


> I have updated my EOI on 28th of May with 80points for 189 and 85points for 190.
> Any idea when the invitation round may start or has anyone got invited in this new financial year yet?
> Thank you in advance.


What is your points breakout?


----------



## Faraz365

Mostly you have to get invitatiin in the second round of this month if everything becomes normal. Invitation for this fy has not been started yet.next week will be the first round....


ykhawaja said:


> What is your points breakout?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## casankarkiranp

Hi Guys I have received my skilled assessment from CPA (5 yrs) for accountant and I have pte at 8 average. so overall I have 75 points, is there possibility to get selected


----------



## Gill84

Faraz365 said:


> Mostly you have to get invitatiin in the second round of this month if everything becomes normal. Invitation for this fy has not been started yet.next week will be the first round....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Hi
I have submitted my EOI on 8 July with 80 points for 189, any idea when will we expect the invite?
Thanks


----------



## paritaleuva

Age (30) English (20) educational qualification (15) experience (5) Australian study requirement (5) Regional (5) state sponsorship (5)


----------



## Faraz365

It all depends on 1st round brother. I would advice you to wait till the round to clear out all the speculations.wait till tuesday...


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

Faraz365 said:


> It all depends on 1st round brother. I would advice you to wait till the round to clear out all the speculations.wait till tuesday...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


When is the next round happening? 

H


----------



## andreyx108b

Saraswat15 said:


> When is the next round happening?
> 
> H


next Wednesday


----------



## Japskaur

HI all
can someone tell me do we need to change anything in eoi when u go from onshore to offshore 
TIA


----------



## baogiavuong

Based on what happened last year, we may not know about the Occupation List and Ceiling until early August.


----------



## satyagvk

Hi All,

I have 65 points in total and I am trying to get an 8 band in IELTS so that I get an additional 10 points for language proficiency. Also, I am trying to add my wife's profile to get an additional 5 points. If everything goes well, I would stand at 80 points in total. My questions are:

1. With 80 points, would I stand a fair chance for an invitation atleast by the end of this year?

2. Is there any other way to increase the points? I heard there is some course like NAATI with which we can increase the scores. Is that right?

3. Are there any other means by which I can increase my score?

Kindly help me in getting the answers for the above questions.

Thanks & regards,
SG


----------



## Sd1982

satyagvk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 65 points in total and I am trying to get an 8 band in IELTS so that I get an additional 10 points for language proficiency. Also, I am trying to add my wife's profile to get an additional 5 points. If everything goes well, I would stand at 80 points in total. My questions are:
> 
> 1. With 80 points, would I stand a fair chance for an invitation atleast by the end of this year?
> 
> 2. Is there any other way to increase the points? I heard there is some course like NAATI with which we can increase the scores. Is that right?
> 
> 3. Are there any other means by which I can increase my score?
> 
> Kindly help me in getting the answers for the above questions.
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> SG


PTE is a much easier exam compared to IELTS. You have better chances at increasing your points than with IELTS.


----------



## THEO92

Hello Everyone!!

Any updates regarding when will be th next round and when will they announce the SOL? 
There are “RUMOURS” that accounting is not included in the 2018/19 SOL.


----------



## ykhawaja

THEO92 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Any updates regarding when will be th next round and when will they announce the SOL?
> There are “RUMOURS” that accounting is not included in the 2018/19 SOL.


This has always been the case


----------



## ykhawaja

THEO92 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> Any updates regarding when will be th next round and when will they announce the SOL?
> There are “RUMOURS” that accounting is not included in the 2018/19 SOL.


You always have external auditor and finance manager .


----------



## srinivas8566

Hi, where we can check last cut off marks for any job code ? My job code is 323211.


----------



## jjeon

srinivas8566 said:


> Hi, where we can check last cut off marks for any job code ? My job code is 323211.


My friend, this thread is for accountants.


----------



## satyagvk

Hi All,

I have 65 points in total and I am trying to get an 8 band in IELTS so that I get an additional 10 points for language proficiency. Also, I am trying to add my wife's profile to get an additional 5 points. If everything goes well, I would stand at 80 points in total. My questions are:

1. With 80 points, would I stand a fair chance for an invitation atleast by the end of this year?

2. Is there any other way to increase the points? I heard there is some course like NAATI with which we can increase the scores. Is that right?

3. Are there any other means by which I can increase my score?

Kindly help me in getting the answers for the above questions.

Thanks & regards,
SG


----------



## kunipanchal

Chartered Accountants:- Can I claim Points by showing Paid Articalship as experience.. As I have 8.5 years Experience with Articalship.? or is there any deductions in years by CPA ?


----------



## jjeon

Good luck to everyone waiting for 189 invites tonight!

If you get an invitation, please share with us


----------



## kirk1031

accountant June 25 85 points invited！


----------



## Faraz365

Do you know the link for july 2018 189 invitations page.... no 80 pointers invited???

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031

AMAZING!Telecommunication engineer 70 points 2018 Feb 10 invited！


----------



## accountant0618

80 pointer here. DOE 16 Jun. No invite yet.


----------



## Noime P

Me too, no invite yet. 2211 80points for 189 doe:30May2018
Seems like they didn’t send any invite to any 80pointer.. huhuhu 😭😭😩😩😩


----------



## Noime P

Our only hope is 190, with experience.


----------



## Piyali

Well. It seems the total invitation numbers are same as last round i.e 300. Let’s wait and watch for official results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO92

DOE Feb 15 with 80 points. NO invitation yet


----------



## Antonyc11

Looks like accountant is dead again this year, cutoff point will be 85. Graduates of Accounting degree will have no chance to migrate to Australia, it is such a bullsh!!


----------



## Bell11

THEO92 said:


> DOE Feb 15 with 80 points. NO invitation yet[/Q
> 
> It's so depressing waiting for invitation. I applied EOI for auditor with DOE 13/03 but no invitation yet as well.
> 
> Are you applying General Accountant?


----------



## diakov

Hi everyone,

Same concern for me. I lodged EOI 3/7 with 80 and looks like its going to be not easy for us to get invited. 

Does anybody know in we can upload separate EOI for different states? Means can I have multiple EOIs for the same occupation?

Thanks,


----------



## Antonyc11

diakov said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Same concern for me. I lodged EOI 3/7 with 80 and looks like its going to be not easy for us to get invited.
> 
> Does anybody know in we can upload separate EOI for different states? Means can I have multiple EOIs for the same occupation?
> 
> Thanks,


Don't bother to submit other states' sponsorship, currently only NSW accepts accountant for 190, unless you want to apply for regional area.


----------



## ykhawaja

antonychan11 said:


> diakov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Same concern for me. I lodged EOI 3/7 with 80 and looks like its going to be not easy for us to get invited.
> 
> Does anybody know in we can upload separate EOI for different states? Means can I have multiple EOIs for the same occupation?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother to submit other states' sponsorship, currently only NSW accepts accountant for 190, unless you want to apply for regional area.
Click to expand...

Yeah apply for TAS or NT


----------



## maniralla

hey guys lets make a table 
NAME POINTS EOI DATE OF EFFECT STATUS

Mani 80 26/04/2018 Waiting










please add yours so we can track easily thnx


----------



## THEO92

maniralla said:


> hey guys lets make a table
> NAME POINTS EOI DATE OF EFFECT STATUS
> 
> Mani 80 26/04/2018 Waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please add yours so we can track easily thnx


That's a good idea!

Heres mine

Theo 80 15/02/2018 Waiting:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz365

75 21oct 2017

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlotta7

antonychan11 said:


> Looks like accountant is dead again this year, cutoff point will be 85. Graduates of Accounting degree will have no chance to migrate to Australia, it is such a bullsh!!


I feel so hopeless... 

80 points - GA


----------



## Charlotta7

So much time and effort to achieve 80 points. Now it does not even stand a chance! Dayum!


----------



## Piyali

75 22 Nov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11

Charlotta7 said:


> I feel so hopeless...
> 
> 80 points - GA


Hope you have ways to get more points. At least I have got PTE to go with 75 pts currently.


----------



## THEO92

When’s your DOE??


----------



## labhsingh750

80 points DOE 31st May


----------



## Charlotta7

antonychan11 said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so hopeless...
> 
> 80 points - GA
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have ways to get more points. At least I have got PTE to go with 75 pts currently.
Click to expand...

No other points to do left for short period of time.

Partner: 0
Work exp: 0 
Regional: 0 

Good luck for ur PTE!


----------



## Charlotta7

THEO92 said:


> When’s your DOE??


DOE: 20 June 2018

Do you have idea how many people with 80 points? Immitracker is not updated.


----------



## fnatic

DOE: 09 March 2018 80


----------



## accountant0618

Noime P said:


> Our only hope is 190, with experience.


I don't have Australian experience as I am living here in the Philippines. Been working here since 

190 options are NT and TAS. I don't think I'll pass their requirements. Sad.


----------



## accountant0618

antonychan11 said:


> Don't bother to submit other states' sponsorship, currently only NSW accepts accountant for 190, unless you want to apply for regional area.



Really? NSW is still open for 190?

On the link below it says in NSW 221111 is not eligible for 190. Can you please confirm? If its still open then I'll also submit EOI for 190!

https://www.anzscosearch.com/221111


----------



## Noime P

accountant0618 said:


> antonychan11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bother to submit other states' sponsorship, currently only NSW accepts accountant for 190, unless you want to apply for regional area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? NSW is still open for 190?
> 
> On the link below it says in NSW 221111 is not eligible for 190. Can you please confirm? If its still open then I'll also submit EOI for 190!
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/221111
Click to expand...

They stoped sending invites since June that is why you cannot access it at the moment.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

South Australia has moved Accountant's code 221111 in 489 list. It's not on 190 of SA an NSW as of now.Will this continue in next year or there are chances that we might see the states opening it for 190 again ??


----------



## accountant0618

Abhishek.Mathur said:


> South Australia has moved Accountant's code 221111 in 489 list. It's not on 190 of SA an NSW as of now.Will this continue in next year or there are chances that we might see the states opening it for 190 again ??


I think we'll have to wait when they release the new 190 SOL.


----------



## Noime P

accountant0618 said:


> Abhishek.Mathur said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Australia has moved Accountant's code 221111 in 489 list. It's not on 190 of SA an NSW as of now.Will this continue in next year or there are chances that we might see the states opening it for 190 again ??
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'll have to wait when they release the new 190 SOL.
Click to expand...

Yah right. At the moment they have this one 
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
Lets just wait and see and hope for a positive news for accountants. 

Me here with doe:30May2018 80points 221111. Frustrating as i will turn 33 this 16th July. So need to sit for a NAATI exam where i dont have any idea of what the exam is.


----------



## accountant0618

Noime P said:


> Yah right. At the moment they have this one
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
> Lets just wait and see and hope for a positive news for accountants.
> 
> Me here with doe:30May2018 80points 221111. Frustrating as i will turn 33 this 16th July. So need to sit for a NAATI exam where i dont have any idea of what the exam is.


I will be turning 33 june next year! So I have until then to wait. :fingerscrossed:
Hopefully they'll invite the 80 pointers soon.

I'm thinking of submitting an EOI for 190.


----------



## Noime P

accountant0618 said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yah right. At the moment they have this one
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
> Lets just wait and see and hope for a positive news for accountants.
> 
> Me here with doe:30May2018 80points 221111. Frustrating as i will turn 33 this 16th July. So need to sit for a NAATI exam where i dont have any idea of what the exam is.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be turning 33 june next year! So I have until then to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll invite the 80 pointers soon.
> 
> I'm thinking of submitting an EOI for 190.
Click to expand...

Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement


Guys, competition is getting tougher each passing day as it is! My suggestion would be to take 190 if you stand a chance and not just rely on 189. I was very close to getting a 189 on 75 points and was a few days away from the cut-off for 75 points in October '17 and did not bother to apply for 190. Reality hit me in January '18 when 75 pointers were not getting invites (or any accountants at all) whilst people who had 75+5 were being invited by NSW. I quickly sent an EOI for 190 and here I am today with a grant. Take what you have if the option is there, that is my suggestion


----------



## handyjohn

Guys 80 points are still safe. Someone I know is recently invited at 80 points. His DOE was in early February. Dibp did not issue full invitation for all prorated occupations probably due to a mistake which will be rectified in next round. There all very few 85 pointers. So don’t lose heart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moiz23

shawnfj said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, competition is getting tougher each passing day as it is! My suggestion would be to take 190 if you stand a chance and not just rely on 189. I was very close to getting a 189 on 75 points and was a few days away from the cut-off for 75 points in October '17 and did not bother to apply for 190. Reality hit me in January '18 when 75 pointers were not getting invites (or any accountants at all) whilst people who had 75+5 were being invited by NSW. I quickly sent an EOI for 190 and here I am today with a grant. Take what you have if the option is there, that is my suggestion
Click to expand...


Hey there,

Could you please clarify as to what do you mean by submitting a new EOI for 190?

I have created 1 single EOI on 28/02 with 75 points and on that EOI, I have selected NSW as my preferred state for 190.. is that sufficient?

Thanks


----------



## AndrewSok

accountant0618 said:


> Really? NSW is still open for 190?
> 
> On the link below it says in NSW 221111 is not eligible for 190. Can you please confirm? If its still open then I'll also submit EOI for 190!


Hi Accountant0618, may I know what is your roles/ duties in reference letter for CPA to get positive employment assessment?


----------



## Antonyc11

The competition is so so real for Accountant.

20 June round had 45 accountant invitations but the cut off date only moved for 2 damn days from 31/01/2018 22:18 to 03/02/2018 16:13


----------



## shawnfj

Moiz23 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Could you please clarify as to what do you mean by submitting a new EOI for 190?
> 
> I have created 1 single EOI on 28/02 with 75 points and on that EOI, I have selected NSW as my preferred state for 190.. is that sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


Yes that's sufficient...Many opt for both 189 and 190 on the same EOI simultaneously...I did my EOI for 190 later just so I did not touch the 189 date of effect in anyway. Doesn't matter now as I have removed the 189 EOI upon state nomination from NSW.


----------



## Antonyc11

shawnfj said:


> Yes that's sufficient...Many opt for both 189 and 190 on the same EOI simultaneously...I did my EOI for 190 later just so I did not touch the 189 date of effect in anyway. Doesn't matter now as I have removed the 189 EOI upon state nomination from NSW.


Hi mate,

Do you think that I have any chance to get invited by NSW, we have the same pts 

Does all 90 in PTE matter too much for NSW sponsorship


----------



## shawnfj

antonychan11 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Do you think that I have any chance to get invited by NSW, we have the same pts
> 
> Does all 90 in PTE matter too much for NSW sponsorship


NSW has a history for sponsoring majority of migrants with superior English and relevant work experience. 

Now, it seems the new 75, is 80 without state nomination. It's still too early to know without NSW opening their gates but that is how it looks. You need to increase your English score to 20 to be invited for sure! That's just my 2 cents. All the best!


----------



## Noime P

shawnfj said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, competition is getting tougher each passing day as it is! My suggestion would be to take 190 if you stand a chance and not just rely on 189. I was very close to getting a 189 on 75 points and was a few days away from the cut-off for 75 points in October '17 and did not bother to apply for 190. Reality hit me in January '18 when 75 pointers were not getting invites (or any accountants at all) whilst people who had 75+5 were being invited by NSW. I quickly sent an EOI for 190 and here I am today with a grant. Take what you have if the option is there, that is my suggestion
Click to expand...

I've had EOI for NSW 3Jan2018 doe 75points (w/o SS +5 POINTS YET) but no work experience at that time, that was the main reason why I didn't get an invitation from them. But now, I changed it +5points for work experience (80Points w/o SS) so I am just hoping that I will still get an invite by the time they will open for invitation even if I only got 75 points (+5 SS points) (33y.o by 16July) so it will be 80points. Planning to sit for a NAATI exam once we get back to Melb to get 80points again. 

Congrats on your grant. How many years of work experience did you had?


----------



## accountant0618

AndrewSok said:


> Hi Accountant0618, may I know what is your roles/ duties in reference letter for CPA to get positive employment assessment?



Audit Staff 2008-2010 - External audit with a local auditing firm
Analyst 2011-2014 - Accounts Payable with a MNC
Senior Accountant 2014-present - General Accounting with a MNC

Hope this helps


----------



## accountant0618

Noime P said:


> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement


Does it have to be work experience in NSW or AU? I have 9 years work experience, but its here in the Philippines.


----------



## accountant0618

Moiz23 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Could you please clarify as to what do you mean by submitting a new EOI for 190?
> 
> I have created 1 single EOI on 28/02 with 75 points and on that EOI, I have selected NSW as my preferred state for 190.. is that sufficient?
> 
> Thanks


I think it applies to me, since I only submitted EOI for 189. I wasn't aware it was hard to get invited even at 80 points. haha

So now I have to submit a new EOI for 190 alone. 

Since you have submitted your EOI with 190, you're good.

All the best.


----------



## Noime P

accountant0618 said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be work experience in NSW or AU? I have 9 years work experience, but its here in the Philippines.
Click to expand...

My work experience is from Phils also <*SNIP*> *See "Language" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Noime P

Noime P said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, go for 190. Asap!!! But if u don’t have work experience, i don’t think they will invite. Huhu. Looks like it is one of their basic requirement
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be work experience in NSW or AU? I have 9 years work experience, but its here in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My work experience is from Phils also <*SNIP*> *See "Language" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Click to expand...

My work experience is also from phils. In ur COE, make sure ur job description is in line with the CPA req.


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> I've had EOI for NSW 3Jan2018 doe 75points (w/o SS +5 POINTS YET) but no work experience at that time, that was the main reason why I didn't get an invitation from them. But now, I changed it +5points for work experience (80Points w/o SS) so I am just hoping that I will still get an invite by the time they will open for invitation even if I only got 75 points (+5 SS points) (33y.o by 16July) so it will be 80points. Planning to sit for a NAATI exam once we get back to Melb to get 80points again.
> 
> Congrats on your grant. How many years of work experience did you had?


Thank you! I had 4 years of overseas experience when I sent my EOI for 190 in January 2018.


----------



## shawnfj

accountant0618 said:


> I think it applies to me, since I only submitted EOI for 189. I wasn't aware it was hard to get invited even at 80 points. haha
> 
> So now I have to submit a new EOI for 190 alone.
> 
> Since you have submitted your EOI with 190, you're good.
> 
> All the best.


Yep, it would be ideal to have a standalone eoi for 190. Do it asap despite NSW not being open till September/October like last fiscal year. Also, date of effects don't really mater with state nomination like it does with 189, but as they say, the early bird gets the worm so always a good idea to get it in quick.

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Bell11

Hopefully, it's brighter next invitation roud!


----------



## Noime P

shawnfj said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had EOI for NSW 3Jan2018 doe 75points (w/o SS +5 POINTS YET) but no work experience at that time, that was the main reason why I didn't get an invitation from them. But now, I changed it +5points for work experience (80Points w/o SS) so I am just hoping that I will still get an invite by the time they will open for invitation even if I only got 75 points (+5 SS points) (33y.o by 16July) so it will be 80points. Planning to sit for a NAATI exam once we get back to Melb to get 80points again.
> 
> Congrats on your grant. How many years of work experience did you had?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I had 4 years of overseas experience when I sent my EOI for 190 in January 2018.
Click to expand...

Okey. Atleast u got ur Grant already.. NSW now really needs experience, even if they dont mention it in their requirements. I just had my positive skills assessment last 30May. Hopefully they will still invite 75points w/o +ss.


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> Okey. Atleast u got ur Grant already.. NSW now really needs experience, even if they dont mention it in their requirements. I just had my positive skills assessment last 30May. Hopefully they will still invite 75points w/o +ss.


I would hope the same, but seeing how they bumped up the min points to 65 for EOI's..that theoretically bumps up the cut-offs for accountants by 5 points. It seems 80 is the new 75 without ss. I hope I am wrong and it will be unclear until when NSW re-opens but I feel a lot of 80 pointers without SS will be waiting to get a state nomination. It all depends on how many accountants they want to invite this year.


----------



## Noime P

shawnfj said:


> Noime P said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okey. Atleast u got ur Grant already.. NSW now really needs experience, even if they dont mention it in their requirements. I just had my positive skills assessment last 30May. Hopefully they will still invite 75points w/o +ss.
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope the same, but seeing how they bumped up the min points to 65 for EOI's..that theoretically bumps up the cut-offs for accountants by 5 points. It seems 80 is the new 75 without ss. I hope I am wrong and it will be unclear until when NSW re-opens but I feel a lot of 80 pointers without SS will be waiting to get a state nomination. It all depends on how many accountants they want to invite this year.
Click to expand...

I agree with that. Hopefully they will still invite 75pointers w/o ss but with work exp. coz if not, omg!! Pressure with NAATI exam will be on me. Do you have any naati review resources? I don’t have any background about at all.


----------



## kataria007

It's bad for economy because usually migrants do bring financial and human capital to Australia. GSM program has been designed so they can get majority of people in a working age brackets which would hopefully translate into higher taxes and a better demographics in an otherwise aging population. And, the education industry and other related jobs do depend on incoming international students who are obviously attracted to the idea of Australian Permanent Residency.


----------



## shawnfj

Noime P said:


> I agree with that. Hopefully they will still invite 75pointers w/o ss but with work exp. coz if not, omg!! Pressure with NAATI exam will be on me. Do you have any naati review resources? I don’t have any background about at all.


I did not do NAATI thankfully. But I believe there is a topic on the forum covering NAATI. All the best!


----------



## badhon2018

*South Australian Graduate, Work experience waiver*

Hi Everyone

I have just submitted my EOI, 190, SA, 80 points.

For SA, "South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months".
Lists of State Nominated Occupations

However, I am eligible for work experience waiver under high performing international graduates. But when I was submitting my EOI, there wasn't any option to upload my academic transcript. I have emailed [email protected], but they just sent a generic reply ' we can't give advice prior to application being submitted"... along these lines.
High Performing International Graduates of South Australia
*
I was wondering if I don't get to upload my transcript how will they know about work experience waiver? Does anyone have any idea or faced similar situation?*

Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone. 

Hopefully new year will bring some relief to some people.

point breakdown: age 30, degree 15, aus study 5, pte 20, regional study 5, state nomination 5


----------



## Noime P

badhon2018 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI, 190, SA, 80 points.
> 
> For SA, "South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months".
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations
> 
> However, I am eligible for work experience waiver under high performing international graduates. But when I was submitting my EOI, there wasn't any option to upload my academic transcript. I have emailed [email protected], but they just sent a generic reply ' we can't give advice prior to application being submitted"... along these lines.
> High Performing International Graduates of South Australia
> *
> I was wondering if I don't get to upload my transcript how will they know about work experience waiver? Does anyone have any idea or faced similar situation?*
> 
> Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone.
> 
> Hopefully new year will bring some relief to some people.
> 
> point breakdown: age 30, degree 15, aus study 5, pte 20, regional study 5, state nomination 5


I think when ur still waiting for invitation, we dont need to submit any supporting documents yet. Or give SA a call about it just to be sure.


----------



## accountant0618

Noime P said:


> My work experience is also from phils. In ur COE, make sure ur job description is in line with the CPA req.


Yes, my COE is in line with CPA assessment.
Did you get 189 or 190? If 190, also for NSW?


----------



## accountant0618

shawnfj said:


> Yep, it would be ideal to have a standalone eoi for 190. Do it asap despite NSW not being open till September/October like last fiscal year. Also, date of effects don't really mater with state nomination like it does with 189, but as they say, the early bird gets the worm so always a good idea to get it in quick.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Thank you! I just submitted my EOI. 
Hoping for the best. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hulk

Anybody applied for state sponsorship with NT over here? 

Sent from my BND-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

badhon2018 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I have just submitted my EOI, 190, SA, 80 points.
> 
> For SA, "South Australian graduates must be currently working in their field in South Australia for the last 12 months".
> Lists of State Nominated Occupations
> 
> However, I am eligible for work experience waiver under high performing international graduates. But when I was submitting my EOI, there wasn't any option to upload my academic transcript. I have emailed [email protected], but they just sent a generic reply ' we can't give advice prior to application being submitted"... along these lines.
> High Performing International Graduates of South Australia
> *
> I was wondering if I don't get to upload my transcript how will they know about work experience waiver? Does anyone have any idea or faced similar situation?*
> 
> Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone.
> 
> Hopefully new year will bring some relief to some people.
> 
> point breakdown: age 30, degree 15, aus study 5, pte 20, regional study 5, state nomination 5


SA migration has put this information on their site:

_We are experiencing some systems issues with the 190/489 application form. Some applicants have been unable to upload work experience / qualification documents in the application form.

If you are unable to upload your work experience/qualification document(s):

Check that the file size is less than 4MB.
If you have multiple documents, try scanning them into one document.
If you are still unable to attach them, email the work experience/qualification documents to [email protected] and include your GSM application reference number.
_

You may want to try emailing the transcript to the email address above.


----------



## leaps123

Hi,

Kindly seeking the attention of friends who have submitted EOI under *"External Auditor"*.
My EOI DOE- 01/06/2018
189- 80 points
190 (NSW) -85 points in the same EOI.

_*Any idea when to expect an invite? Is there some ray of hope?*_

Even in the 11th July round, no invitation has been sent to auditors.
When was the last somebody in the forum received an invite in the category -External Auditor?

*Is any state sponsoring "external auditor".???*
(NSW was open but now even they are not inviting auditors it seems).


----------



## ddsant

Hello, I created my EOI with 70 points a year ago and I just had my work anniversary. I want to claim 5 points for my 1 year work experience. Is it mandatory to have skilled work experience assessed by CPA/CA?


----------



## kencsr

Hi, has anyone seen Iscah's latest estimates on when you will get your 189 EOI Invitation? Though it's an estimate based on assumptions, it doesn't bode well for Accountants. Basically all 75 pointers and below are unlikely to get their invite before July 2019....

Sorry I can't post the link as I'm new to the Forum


----------



## Bell11

leaps123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Kindly seeking the attention of friends who have submitted EOI under *"External Auditor"*.
> My EOI DOE- 01/06/2018
> 189- 80 points
> 190 (NSW) -85 points in the same EOI.
> 
> _*Any idea when to expect an invite? Is there some ray of hope?*_
> 
> Even in the 11th July round, no invitation has been sent to auditors.
> When was the last somebody in the forum received an invite in the category -External Auditor?
> 
> *Is any state sponsoring "external auditor".???*
> (NSW was open but now even they are not inviting auditors it seems).


I applied for external auditor with 80 points on 13/03/2018 but no invitation until now. I was expecting to get invitation at the end of June if they clear one week every invitation round but it's getting delay and delay. So frustrating!


----------



## Antoine123

Hi Guys,

Quick question for those with experience as Internal / External Auditors.

*Back Ground*
I currently fill in the requierments for a visa 190 in QLD. 
I do have a skill assessment as Internal / External Auditor, Tax Accountant and General Accountant.
I have received positive work experience assessment for 2.5years + for Tax and general accountant (in Queensland).

*My question:*
I am currently employed as a Taxation accountant (same job for the past 2 years) amd from times to times I happen to be conducting audits. Do you think this would be enough to meet the 2+ years work experience as an auditor ?


----------



## karizma360

Out of the total 4785 ceiling, only 2858 are being invited till 30/6/2018. So what about the rest of the remaining ceiling, does it get wasted or do they get carry forward for the next financial year?

Any idea when the new mltssl list would be out, it's already mid July.


----------



## Welshtone

karizma360 said:


> Out of the total 4785 ceiling, only 2858 are being invited till 30/6/2018. So what about the rest of the remaining ceiling, does it get wasted or do they get carry forward for the next financial year?
> 
> Any idea when the new mltssl list would be out, it's already mid July.


Hi

A ceiling is just a ceiling - a maximum number of invites in a financial year - a ceiling can only restrict - it is not a target or an allocation. Compare other MLTSSL occupations:

Occupation / Ceiling / invitations to 20/06/18 

Construction Managers / 5400 / 47
Nurses / 16741 / 838
Auto electricians / 1000 / Zero

Regards


Tony


----------



## karizma360

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> A ceiling is just a ceiling - a maximum number of invites in a financial year - a ceiling can only restrict - it is not a target or an allocation. Compare other MLTSSL occupations:
> 
> Occupation / Ceiling / invitations to 20/06/18
> 
> Construction Managers / 5400 / 47
> Nurses / 16741 / 838
> Auto electricians / 1000 / Zero
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony


but i'm quite sure if they would have had more rounds more deserving people would have got invited. That number 4785 was just pointless for 2016-17. They deliberately put out the rounds very gradually resulting in a queue of people getting piled up.


----------



## karizma360

I know this is not a thread for 489 but it's related to accounting so please help me out.

I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,

"As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."

Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.

I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one. 

I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.


----------



## Welshtone

karizma360 said:


> I know this is not a thread for 489 but it's related to accounting so please help me out.
> 
> I recently contacted an agent by email and asked them about my chances of receiving an invite for 489 relative sponsorship and the response was,
> 
> "As per the current immigration policy, you won’t be invited in 489 family category until someone else is waiting in 189 queue. Therefore, I donot think that you ill be invited in 489 EOI at any point of time, you should look for some other options."
> 
> Can someone please share some information about this being correct or not. I have applied under ACCOUNTING GENERAL and it's been 11 months so far. I'm really upset with his response.
> 
> I contacted 4-5 agents and they all said, "wait and watch". Like literally those exact words from all the agents apart from this one.
> 
> I know what he said is true, but then again don't 489's get invited every year, is there a 489 relative sponsored applicant who received or you know who has received in 2017-18 year? Please tell me.


Hi

The chances of an invitation for any Pro Rata Occupation is slim - To get an invite you need the total round limit to cut off before the pro rata occupations's individual round limit - it has happened for Accountant's once last year. For electronics, Mechanical and Programmers it happened on more than one occasion.

The time it happened for Accountants was in the 6th December 2017 round when the total invites for the round was cut to 300 - Accountants still had their 239 allocation for the round - the 300 was reached at 75 points with only 203 of the 239 Accountant invites being used - so there were some left for the 5 489 Family invites. So I believe up to 5 Accountants got invited that round for 489 family EOIs.

The results would support this - The previous round recorded the 5th 489 Family invite as at 80 points with DOE 30/10/2017 (this was also a Pro rata invite for Software or mechanical or electronic or Network professional or Other Engineer).

The 5th invitation for 489 family on the 6th December round was at 85 points with DOE of 4th January 2017 - clearly an Accountant EOI that high and with such an old DOE.

So this last agent that you approached maybe had a better idea than the others but the advice of the others may have been more beneficial - the advice should be you have very little or no chance o an invite, but lodge the EOI in case all the planets line up again -do not count on this 489 Family EOI, you must look at the more realistic pathways of 189 or 190.

With the 189 only getting 45 invites per round, 85 is needed for 189 with a very lodge wait for any recent 80 pointers - I I think and hope that the 45 will be increased, maybe only to 100 bu tat least that will get all the 80 pointers invited quickly and the 75 pointers are the non the long-finger. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## karizma360

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The chances of an invitation for any Pro Rata Occupation is slim - To get an invite you need the total round limit to cut off before the pro rata occupations's individual round limit - it has happened for Accountant's once last year. For electronics, Mechanical and Programmers it happened on more than one occasion.
> 
> The time it happened for Accountants was in the 6th December 2017 round when the total invites for the round was cut to 300 - Accountants still had their 239 allocation for the round - the 300 was reached at 75 points with only 203 of the 239 Accountant invites being used - so there were some left for the 5 489 Family invites. So I believe up to 5 Accountants got invited that round for 489 family EOIs.
> 
> The results would support this - The previous round recorded the 5th 489 Family invite as at 80 points with DOE 30/10/2017 (this was also a Pro rata invite for Software or mechanical or electronic or Network professional or Other Engineer).
> 
> The 5th invitation for 489 family on the 6th December round was at 85 points with DOE of 4th January 2017 - clearly an Accountant EOI that high and with such an old DOE.
> 
> So this last agent that you approached maybe had a better idea than the others but the advice of the others may have been more beneficial - the advice should be you have very little or no chance o an invite, but lodge the EOI in case all the planets line up again -do not count on this 489 Family EOI, you must look at the more realistic pathways of 189 or 190.
> 
> With the 189 only getting 45 invites per round, 85 is needed for 189 with a very lodge wait for any recent 80 pointers - I I think and hope that the 45 will be increased, maybe only to 100 bu tat least that will get all the 80 pointers invited quickly and the 75 pointers are the non the long-finger.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks Tony for your detailed reply. It's just that i won't be able to increase my points. I'm at 70 points, which is completely impossible. So my only hope is 489 relative, I can only hope that there won't be any 85 pointers for 489 relative for accounting and if at all there might be leftover i might get an invite. Even my EOI for 489 is old with 11 months with 80 points. Wish they had more invites every round.


----------



## jontymorgan

karizma360 said:


> Out of the total 4785 ceiling, only 2858 are being invited till 30/6/2018. So what about the rest of the remaining ceiling, does it get wasted or do they get carry forward for the next financial year?
> 
> Any idea when the new mltssl list would be out, it's already mid July.


There is a note at the bottom of the Occupation Ceilings page on SkillSelect which explains this:

_For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories._

This means that the 4785 ceiling includes employer sponsored, 190, and other skilled visa categories in addition to 189 visas. Not sure why DIBP show the ceiling in this way only for Accountants.


----------



## Maryacc18

Hi

Does anyone know when will be the next invitation round for July 2018? 

Thank you


----------



## Dumbledore

karizma360 said:


> Thanks Tony for your detailed reply. It's just that i won't be able to increase my points. I'm at 70 points, which is completely impossible. So my only hope is 489 relative, I can only hope that there won't be any 85 pointers for 489 relative for accounting and if at all there might be leftover i might get an invite. Even my EOI for 489 is old with 11 months with 80 points. Wish they had more invites every round.


With the current long queue for 189 with 80-85 points I don't think you will be invited for 489 with 70+10 points before your EOI expires. Sorry this seems harsh but I think you need to consider other options.


----------



## Saraswat15

karizma360 said:


> Thanks Tony for your detailed reply. It's just that i won't be able to increase my points. I'm at 70 points, which is completely impossible. So my only hope is 489 relative, I can only hope that there won't be any 85 pointers for 489 relative for accounting and if at all there might be leftover i might get an invite. Even my EOI for 489 is old with 11 months with 80 points. Wish they had more invites every round.


Look out for options like NAATI/ Work exp/ PY/Partner points.
Accountants who are at 80 points are trying their luck with 489, and will be at better chance as their score will be even higher.


----------



## Saraswat15

Hi Everyone,

I have a question regarding having 2 different EOI's for NSW-190 (Accountant & External Auditor , both at 85 points after SS).

Somebody recently advised me that since NSW is manual invitation, they might not take me seriously, and I have slim chances of being invited from NSW 190 as I have 2 different EOI's for 2 different occupations.

1) My 2 190 EOI's for NSW in Accoutant and E. Auditor occupation, will that make disqualified for NSW 190 invite ?
2)Should I be going with 1 EOI under 1 occupation only? If yes, which one do you reckon.

Thanks.


----------



## karizma360

Saraswat15 said:


> Look out for options like NAATI/ Work exp/ PY/Partner points.
> Accountants who are at 80 points are trying their luck with 489, and will be at better chance as their score will be even higher.


Have you undertaken NAATI and passed the exam? For me the only option is NAATI, but i'm too skeptical about it passing the test and it's damn expensive. I'm not sure but new rules for NAATI has already been implemented. 

Does anyone have NAATI materials and can anyone give me a rough idea on how difficult is it from people who have actually passed the exam. please share.


----------



## Saraswat15

karizma360 said:


> Saraswat15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look out for options like NAATI/ Work exp/ PY/Partner points.
> Accountants who are at 80 points are trying their luck with 489, and will be at better chance as their score will be even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you undertaken NAATI and passed the exam? For me the only option is NAATI, but i'm too skeptical about it passing the test and it's damn expensive. I'm not sure but new rules for NAATI has already been implemented.
> 
> Does anyone have NAATI materials and can anyone give me a rough idea on how difficult is it from people who have actually passed the exam. please share.
Click to expand...


I did it CCL. It's not that hard. There are coaching centres in Mel.


----------



## Piyali

karizma360 said:


> Have you undertaken NAATI and passed the exam? For me the only option is NAATI, but i'm too skeptical about it passing the test and it's damn expensive. I'm not sure but new rules for NAATI has already been implemented.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have NAATI materials and can anyone give me a rough idea on how difficult is it from people who have actually passed the exam. please share.




NAATI ccl is easiest test to pass but exam bookings are full up to December at most of the centre through out Australia. Still depends on language you choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karizma360

Piyali said:


> NAATI ccl is easiest test to pass but exam bookings are full up to December at most of the centre through out Australia. Still depends on language you choose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it now that the NAATI test can only be undertaken in Australia and no where else? For a test to fly to Australia and appear for the NAATI paying its fees etc and pass the exam seems just too much for me


----------



## karizma360

God knows what it'll be this time in the MLTSSL occupation list, last year we had hopes for increased number of ceiling which it happened, but all in vain. 2 bit aus immigration and its dark side at its best.


----------



## Atwood

Is anyone here waiting + 75 points? I've almost given up hope..


----------



## Faraz365

Atwood said:


> Is anyone here waiting + 75 points? I've almost given up hope..


Mate im just 2 days away from last invited 75pointer. What I should say. I left the dream and persuing my career opportunities some where else.. doe 21 oct 2017

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noime P

Faraz365 said:


> Atwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone here waiting + 75 points? I've almost given up hope..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate im just 2 days away from last invited 75pointer. What I should say. I left the dream and persuing my career opportunities some where else.. doe 21 oct 2017
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Me here: doe was 25 Oct 75points
Got additional 5pts for work exp doe:30May 80pts.
Had my 33rd bday last 16july so less 5pts, now with current doe:16July2018 75pts again. Frustrating. 
Currently in phils coz of expired TR, now preparing to apply for another student visa and Take NAATI exam when we get back to Au. Too much already


----------



## chrisgee

Hi there I have just resubmitted my EOI today for both 189 and 190 - General Accountant

For the 189, I have 80 points; 190 NSW I have 85 points - Superior English & Full points for work experience

1. Anybody can help me hazard a guess how long the waiting time for me is going to be?
2. I want to take the CCL to boost my points by a another 5 points. Does anybody know how I can register for the test? I have gone into the NAATI website to try to do this but for some reason I don't get to select the test location and date? Is there an external provider I can pay to register me for this test? 

Thanks heaps!


----------



## steveli

chrisgee said:


> Hi there I have just resubmitted my EOI today for both 189 and 190 - General Accountant
> 
> For the 189, I have 80 points; 190 NSW I have 85 points - Superior English & Full points for work experience


How did you submit for 190 NSW? From my understanding it is closed right now correct?


----------



## chrisgee

steveli said:


> How did you submit for 190 NSW? From my understanding it is closed right now correct?


I just clicked the 190 button in skillselect and selected the state? Is there something else I need to do for the 190?


----------



## xulf.ali

Can someone tell me if NT is inviting accountants ?


----------



## andreyx108b

steveli said:


> How did you submit for 190 NSW? From my understanding it is closed right now correct?


its not closed, just new SOL has not been published + they didn't start inviting.


----------



## andreyx108b

xulf.ali said:


> Can someone tell me if NT is inviting accountants ?


221111	Accountant (General)	Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation

https://www.australiasnorthernterri...thern-territory-migration-occupation-list-a-f


----------



## andreyx108b

chrisgee said:


> I just clicked the 190 button in skillselect and selected the state? Is there something else I need to do for the 190?


Create EOI, select 190 and you may/or not select NSW.


----------



## quickresponse

I have 2 questions -

1. All the assessment authorities need HR Letter with job titles with roles and responsibilities on it. Is it any alternative for that? If we can submit anything else than that or to cover that?
2. Which is the easiest assessment authority to go for? I am a BCOM+CPA (USA).

Also, did you guys go through a consultant or on your own?


----------



## KengurMark

Dear accountants, I would like to ask you for advice and your opinion about my EOI. I submitted EOI 1 year ago (75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 NSW). Of course I haven't been invited yet, but I will soon finish my Professional Year Program (in September) and I will be able to claim extra 5 points. My question is, should I just update my EOI or withdraw the old one and submit the new one with 80 points? My visa is expiring in August 2019. In case I submit a completely new EOI, would I lose some advantage over the other candidates or it wouldn't make a difference? 

Thank you


----------



## Faraz365

Submit a new one.


KengurMark said:


> Dear accountants, I would like to ask you for advice and your opinion about my EOI. I submitted EOI 1 year ago (75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 NSW). Of course I haven't been invited yet, but I will soon finish my Professional Year Program (in September) and I will be able to claim extra 5 points. My question is, should I just update my EOI or withdraw the old one and submit the new one with 80 points? My visa is expiring in August 2019. In case I submit a completely new EOI, would I lose some advantage over the other candidates or it wouldn't make a difference?
> 
> Thank you


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dumbledore

KengurMark said:


> Dear accountants, I would like to ask you for advice and your opinion about my EOI. I submitted EOI 1 year ago (75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 NSW). Of course I haven't been invited yet, but I will soon finish my Professional Year Program (in September) and I will be able to claim extra 5 points. My question is, should I just update my EOI or withdraw the old one and submit the new one with 80 points? My visa is expiring in August 2019. In case I submit a completely new EOI, would I lose some advantage over the other candidates or it wouldn't make a difference?
> 
> Thank you


I think you should create a new EOI. When your points increase to 80 your DoE will also change so creating a new EOI will not disadvantage you compared to updating the current EOI. At the same time a new EOI will have 2-yr validity just in case you won't be invited until the current one expires.


----------



## aimaussie123

NAATI exam is now held only in Australia..


----------



## andreyx108b

KengurMark said:


> Dear accountants, I would like to ask you for advice and your opinion about my EOI. I submitted EOI 1 year ago (75 points for 189 and 80 for 190 NSW). Of course I haven't been invited yet, but I will soon finish my Professional Year Program (in September) and I will be able to claim extra 5 points. My question is, should I just update my EOI or withdraw the old one and submit the new one with 80 points? My visa is expiring in August 2019. In case I submit a completely new EOI, would I lose some advantage over the other candidates or it wouldn't make a difference?
> 
> Thank you


won't make difference for SC190.


----------



## ykhawaja

anyone has experience for TAS 190 Category 1 graduate.( have a 2 year degree)
Breakdown of points

age - 30
english - 20
education 15
aus study - 5
regional study - 5
ss - 5

what are my chances?


----------



## andreyx108b

ykhawaja said:


> anyone has experience for TAS 190 Category 1 graduate.( have a 2 year degree)
> Breakdown of points
> 
> age - 30
> english - 20
> education 15
> aus study - 5
> regional study - 5
> ss - 5
> 
> what are my chances?


suggest to put in the relevant thread.


----------



## ykhawaja

Do we need to upload form 12810 the austalian value statement when applying for PR ?


----------



## Bell11

*Next invitation round*

Hi Everyone,

Is tomorrow next invitation round?

Thanks


----------



## Prantiimtia

Yes


----------



## MAXSWA

When was the last round held??? 11th???


----------



## Prantiimtia

MAXSWA said:


> When was the last round held??? 11th???



Yes. It was on 11th


----------



## MAXSWA

Any idea at what points - accountants were invited?? 85?


----------



## Welshtone

MAXSWA said:


> Any idea at what points - accountants were invited?? 85?


Hi

They were moving steadily through the 80 pointers and got up to DOE 3rd February 2018 in the 20th June invitation round. wit the 3 weeks gap to the 11th July round, and assuming only 45 invites again, it would be reasonable to suspect that it may not have cleared 3 weeks of 85 pointers and above and may have stayed in the 85 point range. 

So tonight, assuming only 45 invites again, the invites may just get into the 80 pointers from 3rd February or could even run out at an 80 point DOE before the 3rd February 2018 if there, are a few double invite EOIs in the system. 

Regards


Tony


----------



## Prantiimtia

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> They were moving steadily through the 80 pointers and got up to DOE 3rd February 2018 in the 20th June invitation round. wit the 3 weeks gap to the 11th July round, and assuming only 45 invites again, it would be reasonable to suspect that it may not have cleared 3 weeks of 85 pointers and above and may have stayed in the 85 point range.
> 
> So tonight, assuming only 45 invites again, the invites may just get into the 80 pointers from 3rd February or could even run out at an 80 point DOE before the 3rd February 2018 if there, are a few double invite EOIs in the system.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Tony



So when they gonna increase the invite for accountant? Any idea?


----------



## accountant0618

Good luck to fellow Accountants!


----------



## shaon9

Any chance of accountants or auditors with 75 points in 189 being invited in this program year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

No chance


shaon9 said:


> Any chance of accountants or auditors with 75 points in 189 being invited in this program year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

75 points.. seem so high, yet not enough


----------



## shaon9

shaon9 said:


> Any chance of accountants or auditors with 75 points in 189 being invited in this program year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prantiimtia

Anyone get invited?


----------



## THEO92

80 pointer with DOE 15th of Feb 
Nothing yet!! Damn! 😐


----------



## Prantiimtia

80 points doe-9th April 2018(general accountant)
80points as an external auditor, doe-7th April 2018
No invitation &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Faraz365

Lol.even 80 pointers are out from the race.....we 75 pointers can sleep...instead of hoping anymore, please look for other opportunities guys. Its sheer waste of time waiting for the invite. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewSok

Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01

SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


----------



## THEO92

AndrewSok said:


> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Where does it say something like that?? 🧐


----------



## sharath121k

AndrewSok said:


> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.


Hi Andrew, can we please know the source for your comments.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

Anybody who has EOI ACCOUNT can lig in and check this info. It si in the log in page post ur EOI credentials.




sharath121k said:


> AndrewSok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posted on: 25/07/2018 at 00:01
> 
> SkillSelect invitation rounds for Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) and Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489) will occur once each month, on the 11th day of each month, effective 11 August 2018. There is no change to the overall number of invitations provided each month.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andrew, can we please know the source for your comments.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jjeon

Log on to your Skillselect account, it is the first one on there at the top.


----------



## Prantiimtia

So are they going to invite full set of invite from 11th August like accountant 239 or 478 ?


----------



## Saraswat15

No. 

That is overall cap ( invitation per round). It is not specifically to Accoutant



Prantiimtia said:


> So are they going to invite full set of invite from 11th August like accountant 239 or 478 ?


----------



## 191jatan

80 points
16 april 
nothing at all


----------



## kazi.nusrah

Hiii.. can anyone tell me the link from where you all getting the ceilings and how many invited and the cut offs


----------



## dheana90

kazi.nusrah said:


> Hiii.. can anyone tell me the link from where you all getting the ceilings and how many invited and the cut offs


Just click this link https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil

Click on the current invitation tab, then click the date


----------



## diakov

Have they changed for all spec or only for Accountants?


----------



## Bell11

THEO92 said:


> 80 pointer with DOE 15th of Feb
> Nothing yet!! Damn! 😐


Did you apply for GC or Auditor?


----------



## Bell11

diakov said:


> Have they changed for all spec or only for Accountants?


I think for all occupations!


----------



## THEO92

Bell11 said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 80 pointer with DOE 15th of Feb
> Nothing yet!! Damn! 😐
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply for GC or Auditor?
Click to expand...

Yea for Auditor DOE is 01st of March.
What does GC stand for?? 🧐


----------



## accountbee

Hi, It seems like the chance of getting invite with 80 points for 189 is decreasing..or maybe an extended queuing time.
Any idea on the chance of being invited with 80+5 points for 190 NSW? (221111)


----------



## Bell11

THEO92 said:


> Yea for Auditor DOE is 01st of March.
> What does GC stand for?? 🧐


General Accountant )


----------



## Bell11

accountbee said:


> Hi, It seems like the chance of getting invite with 80 points for 189 is decreasing..or maybe an extended queuing time.
> Any idea on the chance of being invited with 80+5 points for 190 NSW? (221111)



When is your DOE ( date of effect)? At this point, it is really hard to say. DHA is unpredictable


----------



## accountbee

Bell11 said:


> When is your DOE ( date of effect)? At this point, it is really hard to say. DHA is unpredictable


The DOE is 20 July 2018 as I just completed the migration assessment recently. 

Previously thought that 80 points could be quite 'safe' even though there maybe a few months waiting time (which is fine for me). However, now seems like it just got more uncertain as to whether 80 points is sufficient to secure a 189 spot. And 190 NSW has yet to release their occupation list...


----------



## Bell11

Bell11 said:


> General Accountant )


Oh My bad! it should be GA.


----------



## sachin.2

How many eoi are still pending with 80 and 80+ points, any estimate

Regards


----------



## THEO92

Bell11 said:


> Bell11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Accountant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My bad! it should be GA.
Click to expand...

When’s your DOE??


----------



## Bell11

THEO92 said:


> When’s your DOE??


My one is 13/03. I think you definitely will get invitation next round :clap2:


----------



## andreyx108b

sachin.2 said:


> How many eoi are still pending with 80 and 80+ points, any estimate
> 
> Regards


It is hard to estimate, most accountants are onshore, and go through the agents, hence not here on the forum or trackers in any great numbers.


----------



## THEO92

Bell11 said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When’s your DOE??
> 
> 
> 
> My one is 13/03. I think you definitely will get invitation next round
Click to expand...

That’s what I was hearing for last two months. Lol 😆 
Thanks anyway!


----------



## andreyx108b

THEO92 said:


> That’s what I was hearing for last two months. Lol 😆
> Thanks anyway!


hope are hopes.


----------



## THEO92

andreyx108b said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s what I was hearing for last two months. Lol 😆
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> hope are hopes.
Click to expand...

Indeed! Hope is all I have right now! 😐


----------



## andreyx108b

THEO92 said:


> Indeed! Hope is all I have right now! 😐


Wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## THEO92

andreyx108b said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed! Hope is all I have right now! 😐
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you all the best of luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks boss!


----------



## Noime P

NSW Skilled Occuption List 2018-2019
NSW State Nomination now open for 2018-2019

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## Heyaguy

HI Team,

Anyone has got the positive skill assessment as assistant accounts receivable in General Accounting ?
I have 3 yrs experience but not sure if i can get positive assessment or not.
Any advise will be helpful


----------



## shawnfj

Heyaguy said:


> HI Team,
> 
> Anyone has got the positive skill assessment as assistant accounts receivable in General Accounting ?
> I have 3 yrs experience but not sure if i can get positive assessment or not.
> Any advise will be helpful


Hi, to be honest, ypu will not get a postive skills assessment with an assistant AR role. You need to perform a fully fledged accountant's roles in order to get a positive outcome.

All the best! Cheers


----------



## accountant0618

Heyaguy said:


> HI Team,
> 
> Anyone has got the positive skill assessment as assistant accounts receivable in General Accounting?
> I have 3 yrs experience but not sure if i can get positive assessment or not.
> Any advise will be helpful


I believe you will. I got a positive assessment with my 3.5 years AP experience. You just need to make sure your COE also explains in detail the job you are doing. 

General accounting does not really mean only GL accounting. I have Audit, AP and GL accounting experience. All were positively assessed.


Good luck!




__________


----------



## shawnfj

accountant0618 said:


> I believe you will. I got a positive assessment with my 3.5 years AP experience. You just need to make sure your COE also explains in detail the job you are doing.
> 
> General accounting does not really mean only GL accounting. I have Audit, AP and GL accounting experience. All were positively assessed.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________


That's great to hear! Glad they aren't as strict as I thought. I did read some months back that even assistant accountants who worked with ledger systems and reconciliations were negatively assessed for general accountant, hence my post.


----------



## hannan8v8

accountant0618 said:


> I believe you will. I got a positive assessment with my 3.5 years AP experience. You just need to make sure your COE also explains in detail the job you are doing.
> 
> General accounting does not really mean only GL accounting. I have Audit, AP and GL accounting experience. All were positively assessed.
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________


I'm sorry but this post might misguide others. It's a well known fact that AP & AR will NOT be positively assessed by any of the accounting bodies. It's mentioned in various other threads and somewhere on the CA/CPA website as well.


----------



## Antonyc11

hannan8v8 said:


> I'm sorry but this post might misguide others. It's a well known fact that AP & AR will NOT be positively assessed by any of the accounting bodies. It's mentioned in various other threads and somewhere on the CA/CPA website as well.


Not necessarily, the title is not important in employment assessment. However, you need to list all your duties, which are matching Accountant's duties description (add up to minimin 20hrs), to get a positive outcome.

At least my 1yr Assistant Accountant role (with 40% AP duty) got approved by CPA. Try your luck with CPA, if your skill assessment was done within 2 years (I think), it is free to re-assess your work experiences.


----------



## hannan8v8

Is skilled employment assessment necessary if we are claiming points for work experience?


----------



## jontymorgan

hannan8v8 said:


> Is skilled employment assessment necessary if we are claiming points for work experience?


It's recommended but not required. 

DIBP put a lot of weight on a skilled employment assessment. The main benefit is that for a few hundred dollars you can get a good indication of whether there are any problems with the points claimed for your experience. 

If you don't get a skilled employment assessment then during the visa processing stage DIBP will do all the checks that the assessing agency would have done (in addition to their normal checks). If there is a problem with your experience then it could be many months before you receive a visa denial and you would have spent thousands of dollars on the visa application.


----------



## accountant0618

hannan8v8 said:


> Is skilled employment assessment necessary if we are claiming points for work experience?


If you'll get assessed with CPAA with regards to your education, getting an employment assessment is free. So why not do it?


Good luck!


----------



## accountant0618

antonychan11 said:


> Not necessarily, the title is not important in employment assessment. However, you need to list all your duties, which are matching Accountant's duties description (add up to minimin 20hrs), to get a positive outcome.
> 
> At least my 1yr Assistant Accountant role (with 40% AP duty) got approved by CPA. Try your luck with CPA, if your skill assessment was done within 2 years (I think), it is free to re-assess your work experiences.


I agree. I know one person who only had AP experience all throughout his career before migrating to Au.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello,

My final result semester comes on the 29th November 2018 and on the COE it says that Course end date is 31.12.18. I have to travel outside the country from 11th December to 24th December 2018. Will I be allowed to travel as my studies would be over, however my student visa is valid until Mid March 2019?


----------



## Saraswat15

Does any body know when NSW will start giving invitations? I heard they have started giving some (Somebody with 80+5 -Software developer has received it). Not sure how authentic this info is


----------



## MAXSWA

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/11-july-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## AndrewSok

They might just as well say, sod off accountants!


----------



## MAXSWA

Does this mean only 46 accountants are invited???


----------



## Sushev

MAXSWA said:


> Does this mean only 46 accountants are invited???


36 invitations were sent to accountants and it went for all 85 pointers up to july6th. I don't understand how people are reaching up to 85 points,whereas most of us even struggle to get 75 points.


----------



## diakov

How do you know that 36 were invited?


----------



## diakov

Hi guys,

If I update my EOI and change from ANY to NSW only does it effect my DOE???

Thanks


----------



## Sd1982

Sushev said:


> 36 invitations were sent to accountants and it went for all 85 pointers up to july6th. I don't understand how people are reaching up to 85 points,whereas most of us even struggle to get 75 points.


I believe that most of the invites are coming from overseas applicants, who have 15 points for work experience. If age points are 30, PTE is 20, education is 15 and work experience is 15, you easily have 80 points here. 

If they claim partner points, it adds up to 85. 

Someone who graduated with me from an Australian Uni had 85 points and got invited with no work experience. She got 30 for age, 20 for PTE, 20 for Aus Education, 5 for PY, 5 for NAATI and 5 for partner points.


----------



## Antonyc11

Sushev said:


> 36 invitations were sent to accountants and it went for all 85 pointers up to july6th. I don't understand how people are reaching up to 85 points,whereas most of us even struggle to get 75 points.


The truth will hurt. 75 points is easy, 80 points is standard and 85 points is achievable.

Many accountants are onshore applicants who have extra 5 pts AUS study, 10 for PY+NAATI


----------



## accountant0618

antonychan11 said:


> The truth will hurt. 75 points is easy, 80 points is standard and 85 points is achievable.
> 
> Many accountants are onshore applicants who have extra 5 pts AUS study, 10 for PY+NAATI



Does this mean hope is dwindling away for 80 pointers like me? 
I'm turning 33 june next year so that would mean less 5 points.

Now I'm thinking about taking NAATI exam. But I will have to travel over to AU to do that!


----------



## Noime P

accountant0618 said:


> antonychan11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth will hurt. 75 points is easy, 80 points is standard and 85 points is achievable.
> 
> Many accountants are onshore applicants who have extra 5 pts AUS study, 10 for PY+NAATI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean hope is dwindling away for 80 pointers like me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm turning 33 june next year so that would mean less 5 points.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about taking NAATI exam. But I will have to travel over to AU to do that!
Click to expand...

For a safer option, just apply for canada. Or to any 1st world country that you will qualify as immigrant.
Australia at the moment is crazy in the way the're treating us. We've waisted a lot of money, time, effort and emotions and still nothing? What the heck!! Had enough of it already.


----------



## AndrewSok

Can you show example of your duties/ responsibilities sample to get positive employment skilled assessment outcome?


----------



## Noime P

AndrewSok said:


> Can you show example of your duties/ responsibilities sample to get positive employment skilled assessment outcome?


Find attached for my skills assessment and the job description that got positive remarks from cpa Au


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

guys i score low in speaking. pls advise


----------



## accountant0618

sunitaaggarwal said:


> guys i score low in speaking. pls advise


If this is for PTE search for E2 Language. They have a youtube channel and a website.
If it's IELTs I cannot advise. :confused2:


----------



## sunitaaggarwal

accountant0618 said:


> If this is for PTE search for E2 Language. They have a youtube channel and a website.
> If it's IELTs I cannot advise. :confused2:


all done still no improvement. working hard since 2 months


----------



## Faraz365

sunitaaggarwal said:


> all done still no improvement. working hard since 2 months


Guys we have different page for pte and ielts. This page is for accountants who has submitted their eoi. Thanks

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj

Hi Guys,

I have a topic about Accounting professionals who have or are seeking job opportunities in NSW to better understand the market, etc. Please feel free to contribute as it will enlighten us more with your experiences, etc.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/1457554-accountant-jobs-nsw.html

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## MDP

Hi All

I have 70 points for General Accountant without SS and find it really difficult to get 85 points, however 80 points still achievable. 

Does anyone know whether there's any 1 year course to follow towards PR, which we can do staying in Melbourne without moving to other regions?

Need your advice guys 
thank you


----------



## Antonyc11

accountant0618 said:


> Does this mean hope is dwindling away for 80 pointers like me?
> I'm turning 33 june next year so that would mean less 5 points.
> 
> Now I'm thinking about taking NAATI exam. But I will have to travel over to AU to do that!


oh, no one is sure about how long to get invitation for 80 points, best of luck for you


----------



## javvvv

Hey guys -

I was working basically in Accounts Payable for a few months and some accounting-related stuff. However, my payslips say "CLERKS-PRIVATE SECTOR AWARD 2-PART TIME ACCOUNTS OFFICER". Do you think there's any chance to have it approved by CPA Australia as work experience as Accountant (General)?

Thanks!


----------



## Antonyc11

javvvv said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I was working basically in Accounts Payable for a few months and some accounting-related stuff. However, my payslips say "CLERKS-PRIVATE SECTOR AWARD 2-PART TIME ACCOUNTS OFFICER". Do you think there's any chance to have it approved by CPA Australia as work experience as Accountant (General)?
> 
> Thanks!


if you have accountant duties add up to 20 hrs, you should pass the assessment.

However, from what you have described, your position is a part-time job, it is hard to make people believed that. There is no harm to try your luck anyway.


----------



## Sd1982

javvvv said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> I was working basically in Accounts Payable for a few months and some accounting-related stuff. However, my payslips say "CLERKS-PRIVATE SECTOR AWARD 2-PART TIME ACCOUNTS OFFICER". Do you think there's any chance to have it approved by CPA Australia as work experience as Accountant (General)?
> 
> Thanks!


You need your duties to match ANZSCO code 221111. If you do around 50% to 70% of the tasks mentioned there, you should be able to get a positive assessment. Your job title doesn't matter as much.


----------



## govtec

Not sure of everyone else's plan given the uncertainty of 189 for Accountants in the new year. So I went ahead and unsuspended my 190 application for NSW. My eoi for both 189 and 190 is Jan 2018. I've got 75+5 with 20 pts on English and over 10 years of experience on the 190.


----------



## UmerFarooq11

govtec said:


> Not sure of everyone else's plan given the uncertainty of 189 for Accountants in the new year. So I went ahead and unsuspended my 190 application for NSW. My eoi for both 189 and 190 is Jan 2018. I've got 75+5 with 20 pts on English and over 10 years of experience on the 190.


Hi mate,

what do u mean by 'un-suspended' ?


----------



## Dumbledore

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> what do u mean by 'un-suspended' ?


I guess he had suspended his 190 EOI in anticipation of a 189 invitation but now wanted to increase his chance. In any event with 75 + 5 it is unlikely invitation is obtained before expiry of both EOIs.


----------



## Noime P

Hi expats. Can anyone help me. If you have postive skills assessment for 221111, can we also sumbit the same docs for assessment as management accountant?


----------



## bilal.butt1

hello respected members, 

i have a query regarding my overseas experience as an accountant. I have done bachelor of commerce ( 2 years) from overseas. Soon after completion of bachelor, i worked as an accountant in a company for three years and as assistant finance manager for more than one year before coming to Australia. i completed my graduation here this year. 

My question is that can i claim overseas experience points after the completion of two year's bachelor degree of commerce (major in accounting) and does it need to be assessed? 

Your precious opinion in this regard would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## accountant0618

bilal.butt1 said:


> hello respected members,
> 
> i have a query regarding my overseas experience as an accountant. I have done bachelor of commerce ( 2 years) from overseas. Soon after completion of bachelor, i worked as an accountant in a company for three years and as assistant finance manager for more than one year before coming to Australia. i completed my graduation here this year.
> 
> My question is that can i claim overseas experience points after the completion of two year's bachelor degree of commerce (major in accounting) and does it need to be assessed?
> 
> Your precious opinion in this regard would be highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


As far as I know everything needs to be assessed. As stated:

"You must have a skills assessment that shows you have the skills and qualifications to work in that occupation."

Work experience also needs to be within the last 10 years.



Good luck


----------



## James018

To all accountants waiting for the invitations to apply 189 visa, there are approximately 45÷14×(25Feb+31Mar+30Apr+31May+30Jun+31Jul+10Aug)= 604 are waiting or 188 days of backlog of 80 & above.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> To all accountants waiting for the invitations to apply 189 visa, there are approximately 45÷14×(25Feb+31Mar+30Apr+31May+30Jun+31Jul+10Aug)= 604 are waiting or 188 days of backlog of 80 & above.


 its not a huge. 2 big rounds will clear all the backlog and start pulling 75 pointer from Oct last year.


----------



## govtec

I'm not sure if it will clear that quick if Iscah is estimating only 72 invites per round for accountant. At 604, it would require 9 months to clear.


----------



## sachin.2

Considering average of 72/month, FY invites will by 864 only which seems too low. Does anyone have an estimate of 2017-18 FY invites for accountants in 189?


----------



## MAXSWA

Finally some good news for pro-rata ppl...
http://www.iscah.com/doha-news-many-pro-rata-invites-201819/


----------



## govtec

MAXSWA said:


> Finally some good news for pro-rata ppl...
> DoHA News about how many Pro rata invites in 2018/19 - Iscah


I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## handyjohn

MAXSWA said:


> Finally some good news for pro-rata ppl...
> http://www.iscah.com/doha-news-many-pro-rata-invites-201819/




Probably more than 100 invitations will be issued in 11 August round. It will definitely start to clear 80 points backlog. Remember 80 points with experience are already invited by NSW till June. So only 80 pointers without experience are in queue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## labhsingh750

Sorry but myself and a friend and so will be many others who are 80 points without SS. I am with experience and superior English and EOI dated 31/05/2018 but nothing as yet. NSW stopped invitations post 15-18th May I believe.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi mate,

I know couple of people happy to withdraw 190 visa application oncwthey get 189 invite. So facts and figures maybe quiet different than what you suggest




handyjohn said:


> MAXSWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some good news for pro-rata ppl...
> http://www.iscah.com/doha-news-many-pro-rata-invites-201819/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably more than 100 invitations will be issued in 11 August round. It will definitely start to clear 80 points backlog. Remember 80 points with experience are already invited by NSW till June. So only 80 pointers without experience are in queue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know couple of people happy to withdraw 190 visa application oncwthey get 189 invite. So facts and figures maybe quiet different than what you suggest


whats the difference between sc189/190 so that people prefer sc189?


----------



## Hopeisalive

The only thing is that there is no moral obligation to live in a particular state. I'm sure everyone would prefer 189 over 190 anytime.




andreyx108b said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> I know couple of people happy to withdraw 190 visa application oncwthey get 189 invite. So facts and figures maybe quiet different than what you suggest
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference between sc189/190 so that people prefer sc189?
Click to expand...


----------



## andreyx108b

Hopeisalive said:


> The only thing is that there is no moral obligation to live in a particular state. I'm sure everyone would prefer 189 over 190 anytime.


there is no law limiting a permanent resident to live anywhere, that's from legal point of view. 

Additionallay, two major states NSW / VIC invite most of the SC190 applicants... and the jobs are either/or in two of these places. Once you move, you can find a job in that place. 

In a nutshell, not much of a difference. Even if you consider 2 years waiting period (if some follow it, i am aware of many who don't)


----------



## Ali.Khanzada

Hi Guys,
I have submitted my EOI with 80 points without SS on 18 June as a general accountant for NSW but haven’t heard anything back from the department so decided to call skilled Migration NSW to find out when the invitations will start. They said there was a round last week and the next round will be sometime in September. i.e. 1 round per month. Please update if any accountants been invited for 190 last week.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Ya bro, that's true. But there is this fear that by not keeping up with commitment may create problems during citizenship.



andreyx108b said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is that there is no moral obligation to live in a particular state. I'm sure everyone would prefer 189 over 190 anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no law limiting a permanent resident to live anywhere, that's from legal point of view.
> 
> Additionallay, two major states NSW / VIC invite most of the SC190 applicants... and the jobs are either/or in two of these places. Once you move, you can find a job in that place.
> 
> In a nutshell, not much of a difference. Even if you consider 2 years waiting period (if some follow it, i am aware of many who don't)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Are you claiming any experience points?




Ali.Khanzada said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with 80 points without SS on 18 June as a general accountant for NSW but haven’t heard anything back from the department so decided to call skilled Migration NSW to find out when the invitations will start. They said there was a round last week and the next round will be sometime in September. i.e. 1 round per month. Please update if any accountants been invited for 190 last week.


----------



## Ali.Khanzada

Yes mate 5 points for 1 year onshore experience.


----------



## THEO92

Anyone got invited?? 🧐


----------



## Saraswat15

Not me! @80 may'18




THEO92 said:


> Anyone got invited?? 🧐


----------



## THEO92

General Accountant 
DOE 14/02/17
INVITED!


----------



## kencsr

*Congrats! How many points?*

Congrats! How many points?



THEO92 said:


> General Accountant
> DOE 14/02/17
> INVITED!


----------



## THEO92

kencsr said:


> Congrats! How many points?
> 
> 
> 
> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> General Accountant
> DOE 14/02/17
> INVITED!
Click to expand...

Thanks mate 80 points 

One of my friend with 80 points External auditor got invited as well DOE 02/03/18


----------



## kencsr

Happy for you! But sad for me @ 75 points...looks like cut off tonight is 80 points



THEO92 said:


> Thanks mate 80 points
> 
> One of my friend with 80 points External auditor got invited as well DOE 02/03/18


----------



## handyjohn

Hi guys
One of my friend has got invitation 80 points DOE 25/02/2018.
She claimed PY points to reach 80.
Can she claim PY points in auditing???????


----------



## THEO92

Yes you can mate


----------



## accountant0618

THEO92 said:


> Thanks mate 80 points
> 
> One of my friend with 80 points External auditor got invited as well DOE 02/03/18


You mean 14/2/*2018* right?

Congratulations! :clap2:

Good to know 80 pointers are getting invited again. There's hope for me!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Noime P

THEO92 said:


> Yes you can mate


With claiming for experience points for auditor, can we use the same documents submitted for Accountant?


----------



## THEO92

accountant0618 said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate 80 points
> 
> One of my friend with 80 points External auditor got invited as well DOE 02/03/18
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 14/2/*2018* right?
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know 80 pointers are getting invited again. There's hope for me!
Click to expand...

Oh right! 2018! I was too excited when I was typing that LOL
Thanks mate


----------



## THEO92

Noime P said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you can mate
> 
> 
> 
> With claiming for experience points for auditor, can we use the same documents submitted for Accountant?
Click to expand...

Sorry mate. I don’t have any idea about that


----------



## Faraz365

Anybody in March and april with 80points?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan

16/04/18

80 points


----------



## Faraz365

If the queue is cleared till april. Then you will be getting in next round mate. Cheers. Hope for the best...guys anybody who are in Mar and april, please post


Saraswat15 said:


> Not me! @80 may'18


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

THEO92 said:


> Oh right! 2018! I was too excited when I was typing that LOL
> Thanks mate


LOL It happens! Good luck on the next steps!


----------



## James018

Faraz365 said:


> Anybody in March and april with 80points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


 whats your doe?


----------



## accountant0618

I know this might seem to be a stupid question... EOI status should be "SUBMITTED" right?


----------



## Faraz365

James018 said:


> whats your doe?


75 21 oct 17...unlucky fellow who missed with 2 days.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## THEO92

accountant0618 said:


> I know this might seem to be a stupid question... EOI status should be "SUBMITTED" right?


Yes! Once you receive your invitation it will change to INVITED


----------



## 191jatan

my doe is 16/04/18 
anyone in the similar timeline got the invite???


----------



## accountant0618

THEO92 said:


> Yes! Once you receive your invitation it will change to INVITED


Ok Cool. Cause I'm a bit anxious since I do everything by myself. Agencies cost a fortune here. Crazy charges.lol


.


----------



## accountant0618

191jatan said:


> my doe is 16/04/18
> anyone in the similar timeline got the invite???



Did you?


----------



## 191jatan

accountant0618 said:


> Did you?


nope


----------



## accountant0618

Hema1234 said:


> Accountants, please verify if the job duties mentioned in the attachment will work. My agent says that he is not fully convinced....please respond asap


Photos are not clear to me.


----------



## accountant0618

Ali.Khanzada said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have submitted my EOI with 80 points without SS on 18 June as a general accountant for NSW but haven’t heard anything back from the department so decided to call skilled Migration NSW to find out when the invitations will start. They said there was a round last week and the next round will be sometime in September. i.e. 1 round per month. Please update if any accountants been invited for 190 last week.



Hi.

Do they also have like that of skill select where they post the cut-off points and DOE per round for 189/489? 

I also submitted EOI for 190 NSW 85 pts with SS DOE 14/7.


Thanks


----------



## accountant0618

191jatan said:


> nope


At least you're getting closer. Hopefully March DOEs got invited as well.


----------



## kencsr

Hi! If anyone here has gotten their invite tonight and has a case lodged on *myimmitracker*, do update your status so that the rest of us can hopefully have a clearer picture of where we stand, thanks!


----------



## Hiraldrds

Hi Guys.. Can you please confirm if it is compulsory to work assessment to claim work experience points ?? I have nearly 4 years of overseas experience and 4 years of Australia`s work experience. I got my skill assessed and output says that from Nov 2008 your bachelor degree is recognised. 

Can i claim exp points before Nov 2008 as well.. please confirm . need to lodge my EOI


----------



## dtrax

Hello

I just wanted to ask about the EOI because when I came here in Australia I took an IT course and I completed it, and then after that I switched to accounting course. The question is upon submitting my EOI do I still need to provide my completed IT course to include in the EOI for the DIPB to know that I studied that course, or just the accounting course only?
Otherwise If I didn't provide my IT they will think that I am misleading them?

What do you guys think?

Thank you


----------



## Aditya97

EOI Submitted July'18 with 80 points under NSW nomination and 85 points under 489. Is there any chance I can expect a invite? I also seen in last cut off was 85???


----------



## sharath121k

dtrax said:


> Hello
> 
> I just wanted to ask about the EOI because when I came here in Australia I took an IT course and I completed it, and then after that I switched to accounting course. The question is upon submitting my EOI do I still need to provide my completed IT course to include in the EOI for the DIPB to know that I studied that course, or just the accounting course only?
> Otherwise If I didn't provide my IT they will think that I am misleading them?
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Thank you


Do not overthink mate. It is ok if you provide only accounting if you gonna apply under accounting. Unless you gonna use your 2 yr study points using your IT degree.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jontymorgan

Hiraldrds said:


> Hi Guys.. Can you please confirm if it is compulsory to work assessment to claim work experience points ?? I have nearly 4 years of overseas experience and 4 years of Australia`s work experience. I got my skill assessed and output says that from Nov 2008 your bachelor degree is recognised.
> 
> Can i claim exp points before Nov 2008 as well.. please confirm . need to lodge my EOI


A skilled employment assessment is recommended but not required. DIBP give a lot of weight to skilled employment assessments. If you choose not to get one then DIBP will assess your work experience in the same way as the assessing body in addition to their regular employment checks. 

The main advantage to getting the assessment is that if there are any problems with your experience then you will find out in a few weeks and it will only cost a few hundred dollars at most. You can then either adjust your points claimed or look at other options.

If you don't get the assessment and problems are found during the visa application stage then that could be many months into the process and you will have paid thousands of dollars.

Only work experience undertaken in the last 10 years can be used for claiming points so any work experience prior to August 2008 will not be relevant.


----------



## baidar

*accounting*

hi,
EOI 22/03/2018 on 80 points
did anyone on accountants or auditors got invite???


----------



## kencsr

Apparently the cut-off for 80 points was 15 March....



baidar said:


> hi,
> EOI 22/03/2018 on 80 points
> did anyone on accountants or auditors got invite???


----------



## sharath121k

baidar said:


> hi,
> EOI 22/03/2018 on 80 points
> did anyone on accountants or auditors got invite???


One of my mate got with 80 for accountant general doe was 14 Feb. My doe is 24 mar with 80 account general still waiting.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b

kencsr said:


> Apparently the cut-off for 80 points was 15 March....


really? i am seeing 5th of march reported... nothing beyond


----------



## Japskaur

sharath121k said:


> One of my mate got with 80 for accountant general doe was 14 Feb. My doe is 24 mar with 80 account general still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


hi 
got invite in both
g accountant 5/03/18
auditor 7/03/18


----------



## kencsr

My apologies, you're right - immitracker shows only up to 5th March



andreyx108b said:


> really? i am seeing 5th of march reported... nothing beyond


----------



## hananmaqbool8

Japskaur said:


> sharath121k said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mate got with 80 for accountant general doe was 14 Feb. My doe is 24 mar with 80 account general still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> hi
> got invite in both
> g accountant 5/03/18
> auditor 7/03/18
Click to expand...

Congrats but that’s nothing to be proud of. You took two spots whereas one could’ve gone to someone else. This is probably why the backlog is huge


----------



## govtec

Hi all,

What are your thoughts after last night's round of invitation for 189 Accountant?...Unofficial Skill Select results from 11th August 2018 - Iscah

Any guess as to how many months to clear the 80 points from last eoi of March 15th?...I'm at 75 with an eoi of Jan 21 and trying to gauge when the invite will come my way.

Thanks


----------



## govtec

hananmaqbool8 said:


> Congrats but that’s nothing to be proud of. You took two spots whereas one could’ve gone to someone else. This is probably why the backlog is huge


I don't understand why others won't consider the consequences of their actions. Especially, when the 2 dates of his eoi is only 2 day apart! Given the current invitation squeeze on Accountant, we should all do our part and consider how your actions are effecting and wasting other people's opportunity.


----------



## davidlk03

govtec said:


> I don't understand why others won't consider the consequences of their actions. Especially, when the 2 dates of his eoi is only 2 day apart! Given the current invitation squeeze on Accountant, we should all do our part and consider how your actions are effecting and wasting other people's opportunity.


And now there will be waste of 2 invitations one already invited and the other will be automatically invited after 60 days for the same EOI.so for sure there are hundreds if people who have done the same thing, and just 100 invitations will waste 200 ceilings after 60 days, and there will be another 100 doing the same thing which will waste 400 invitations and in couple of rounds there will be thousands of invitations gone down the drain unused..


----------



## Charlotta7

andreyx108b said:


> kencsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the cut-off for 80 points was 15 March....
> 
> 
> 
> really? i am seeing 5th of march reported... nothing beyond
Click to expand...

My friend has received invitation with DOE 15th March 2018.


----------



## Japskaur

govtec said:


> I don't understand why others won't consider the consequences of their actions. Especially, when the 2 dates of his eoi is only 2 day apart! Given the current invitation squeeze on Accountant, we should all do our part and consider how your actions are effecting and wasting other people's opportunity.


Btw where did I mention that i am proud of two EOIs.... yes i was thinking same when I was waiting for invite...so I already withdraw one and will not let it to go waste..

i lodged for accountant in July 17 and completed my 80 points on 5th march...but that time accountants was not moving and auditors were moving on 80 points...and my visa was expiring on 5th July..so in hope to get my invite soon..i lodged for auditor as i got my assessment on 7th march.. but my bad luck..didn't get any and now i got when i am offshore..

Thanks for general concern... It is good to see that people actually think like that..otherwise i know students who have applied in 3-4 occupations and don't even bother to withdraw once they got invite...


----------



## James018

Hi Guys. Please withdraw your other EOIS once you get invited. Unused Eois that you withdraw after your invitation can save someones future.

Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

Even if someone doesn’t want to withdraw his unused eoi then it can be suspended as well in case someone thinks he can use these in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Guys. How many of you are waiting to invited for General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b

Charlotta7 said:


> My friend has received invitation with DOE 15th March 2018.


anyone else on similar lines?


----------



## James018

andreyx108b said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend has received invitation with DOE 15th March 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else on similar lines?
Click to expand...

Cutoff is 15thMarch. 16thMarch on 80 didnt get invite.


----------



## James018

Guys, lets make this thread come alive. 

How many of you are waiting to get invited from General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## mr_mapaya

Hi,

I too am waiting for an invitation for 189/ NSW 190, 
Management Accountant
EOI Date: April 11, 2018
189/190: 75/80 pts

God bless!


----------



## shaon9

Hi guys
I’m sitting at 75 points with 189. Also lodged 190 with NSW (75+5). DOE is 12 April 2018 for both. And I lodged both in general accountant and external auditor. My visa expires on 26 September. Should I expect an invite from NSW before it expires? Would appreciate your assistance.


----------



## sachin.2

*Waiting*



James018 said:


> Guys, lets make this thread come alive.
> 
> How many of you are waiting to get invited from General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks



189/ NSW 190, 
Management Accountant
EOI Date: Aug 08th, 2018
189/190: 80/85 pts

Regards


----------



## Noime P

shaon9 said:


> Hi guys
> I’m sitting at 75 points with 189. Also lodged 190 with NSW (75+5). DOE is 12 April 2018 for both. And I lodged both in general accountant and external auditor. My visa expires on 26 September. Should I expect an invite from NSW before it expires? Would appreciate your assistance.


Hi. Can you please help me. I have submitted to cpa australia my employment cert with job description and all other requirements to support my claim and I got positive response from them. That was for general accountant 221111. Can I use the same documents to support my claim for auditor or external auditor?
I’m currently offshore also as my graduate visa got expired.


----------



## Noime P

sachin.2 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, lets make this thread come alive.
> 
> How many of you are waiting to get invited from General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189/ NSW 190,
> Management Accountant
> EOI Date: Aug 08th, 2018
> 189/190: 80/85 pts
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...

189/ NSW 190,
Accountant
EOI: 16 July 2018
189/190: 75/80 pts

Points breakdown: 
5pts = 3yrs overseas experience
20 = English
20 = Aus study
5 = PY
25 = age


----------



## UmerFarooq11

Japskaur said:


> hi
> got invite in both
> g accountant 5/03/18
> auditor 7/03/18


Hi,

Congrats, and thanks for deleting the other EOI


----------



## UmerFarooq11

James018 said:


> Guys. How many of you are waiting to invited for General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks


I am, 80 points (189)

DOE 24/07/18

yours ?


----------



## hamalalala

Noime P said:


> Hi. Can you please help me. I have submitted to cpa australia my employment cert with job description and all other requirements to support my claim and I got positive response from them. That was for general accountant 221111. Can I use the same documents to support my claim for auditor or external auditor?
> I’m currently offshore also as my graduate visa got expired.


Hi there. Congratz on getting a positive outcome from CPA. I'm, too, applying for the skilled employment assessment soon. Would you mind sharing your General Accountant job descriptions with us please? It'll be a big help for my application at least. Thank you so much.


----------



## andreyx108b

hamalalala said:


> Hi there. Congratz on getting a positive outcome from CPA. I'm, too, applying for the skilled employment assessment soon. Would you mind sharing your General Accountant job descriptions with us please? It'll be a big help for my application at least. Thank you so much.


be careful, don't copy-paste.


----------



## Parminderkaurchahal

sharath121k said:


> baidar said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> EOI 22/03/2018 on 80 points
> did anyone on accountants or auditors got invite???
> 
> 
> 
> One of my mate got with 80 for accountant general doe was 14 Feb. My doe is 24 mar with 80 account general still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F usinTapatalk
Click to expand...

EOI LODGED AT 80 for 190 Auditor,
No Invitation till date.


----------



## 191jatan

80 points 
DOE 16th April 2018
Accountant General
External Auditor 
No invite yet 

Does anyone know till which date accountants got invited/ cleared?


----------



## James018

191jatan said:


> 80 points
> DOE 16th April 2018
> Accountant General
> External Auditor
> No invite yet
> 
> Does anyone know till which date accountants got invited/ cleared?


 General Accountant got cleared until 15/3/18. It looks like you will get invited next month.


----------



## Bell11

Does any one external auditor DOE 15/03/2018 waiting for invitation like me?


----------



## paritaleuva

*EOI submitted General accountant*

Hello Guys, 
I lodged updated my EOI with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 on 26th of may but have not heard anything as yet.
Does anyone know when they will start inviting for NSW 190?? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## howey001

James018 said:


> General Accountant got cleared until 15/3/18. It looks like you will get invited next month.


Management Acc: 75 pts DOE 25th Jan 2018
Could be waiting ages..


----------



## howey001

howey001 said:


> Management Acc: 75 pts DOE 25th Jan 2018
> Could be waiting ages..


Have also submitted a 489 family with 85 points now so will wait and see..


----------



## James018

paritaleuva said:


> Hello Guys,
> I lodged updated my EOI with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 on 26th of may but have not heard anything as yet.
> Does anyone know when they will start inviting for NSW 190??
> 
> Thank you in advance


 You might get invited soon. Once you get invited by 189 please dont forget to withdraw your unused eois.


----------



## James018

UmerFarooq11 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys. How many of you are waiting to invited for General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I am, 80 points (189)
> 
> DOE 24/07/18
> 
> yours ?
Click to expand...

 I am still at 75 points. Couldnt make any progress yet. Hope DOHA & Peter invite bulk next round.


----------



## accountant0618

James018 said:


> Guys. How many of you are waiting to invited for General Accountant at 80 point only ? Please respond to my comments with your Date of effect. Will be a great help.
> 
> Thanks


Me! Details on my signature


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## James018

To all overseas students willing to make Accounting Career Choice in Australia.
Hi everyone.
As you all know the required benchmark for Accounting occupation has now been manually set as high as 85 point to get invited straight away. Those waiting on 80 also struggling to get invited. There is almost 12 months wait at 75 now and nobody knows what setting DOHA has for future to this occupation, as their formula is not transparent. 
This is one of those pro rata occupations based on discrimimatory category. Other occupations in that category are dropping to 70 & 65 as well in 6 months time. Other non pro occupations are almost at 65. But the accounting occupation is at 80/85 for the last 9 months(almost a year), with only 261 invitations in that period. Though this occupation is in the list but we can indirectly understand that it has been already taken out. 
Therefore, I would like to warn you please be informed about this current situation of Accounting and make a correct decision to study & invest in Australia. 

Thanks


----------



## labhsingh750

Me 80 points DOE 31/05/2018


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, 

I am currently doing PY which will end around February next year and by that time, 

February 2019 I will get 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. Will there still be hope? 

I can get up to 85 points for 189 in June 2019 when my partner finishes his degree and skills assessment. 

Please let me know since my work visa expires in September 2019 and I am very worried


----------



## sanjayguha

Hi guys,
I have EOI submitted on 10/10/2017 under management accountant 189 still waiting on an invite, any chance I will get an this year or at all?


----------



## paritaleuva

paritaleuva said:


> Hello Guys,
> I lodged updated my EOI with 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190 on 26th of may but have not heard anything as yet.
> Does anyone know when they will start inviting for NSW 190??
> 
> Thank you in advance


Does anyone know when will 190 invitation will most likely start?


----------



## kencsr

Hi, what is your points? 75 pointers up to 16 October 2017 were cleared....



sanjayguha said:


> Hi guys,
> I have EOI submitted on 10/10/2017 under management accountant 189 still waiting on an invite, any chance I will get an this year or at all?


----------



## Sd1982

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently doing PY which will end around February next year and by that time,
> 
> February 2019 I will get 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. Will there still be hope?
> 
> I can get up to 85 points for 189 in June 2019 when my partner finishes his degree and skills assessment.
> 
> Please let me know since my work visa expires in September 2019 and I am very worried


Don't panic. You have 6 round of invites left till your 485 expires after you finish PY.

I believe that 80 points isn't easy to get for a lot of people and the backlog will not be as haunting. If you have 85 points, you have a sure shot of getting an invite if not now, then next year. You'll be fine.


----------



## sanjayguha

sanjayguha said:


> Hi guys,
> I have EOI submitted on 10/10/2017 under management accountant 189 still waiting on an invite, any chance I will get an invite this year or at all?


Sorry for the incomplete info I was typing the message in a rush, yes I have 75 points.


----------



## Faraz365

sanjayguha said:


> Sorry for the incomplete info I was typing the message in a rush, yes I have 75 points.


Accountants invited till 18 oct 2017 for 75....

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> Accountants invited till 18 oct 2017 for 75....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I know that mate but I actually had to suspend my application due to financial hardships so no one loses out cos of me, then on 10/04/2018 I unsuspended my EOI but no invite yet. SO asking if I will get an invite or no?


----------



## Faraz365

You will get an invite buddy. You will be the 1st person who gets invited when they start for 75 points...


sanjayguha said:


> I know that mate but I actually had to suspend my application due to financial hardships so no one loses out cos of me, then on 10/04/2018 I unsuspended my EOI but no invite yet. SO asking if I will get an invite or no?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyperdil22

James018 said:


> To all overseas students willing to make Accounting Career Choice in Australia.
> Hi everyone.
> As you all know the required benchmark for Accounting occupation has now been manually set as high as 85 point to get invited straight away. Those waiting on 80 also struggling to get invited. There is almost 12 months wait at 75 now and nobody knows what setting DOHA has for future to this occupation, as their formula is not transparent.
> This is one of those pro rata occupations based on discrimimatory category. Other occupations in that category are dropping to 70 & 65 as well in 6 months time. Other non pro occupations are almost at 65. But the accounting occupation is at 80/85 for the last 9 months(almost a year), with only 261 invitations in that period. Though this occupation is in the list but we can indirectly understand that it has been already taken out.
> Therefore, I would like to warn you please be informed about this current situation of Accounting and make a correct decision to study & invest in Australia.
> 
> Thanks


HI

True, this is discrimination and no transparency.

Thank you


----------



## govtec

Looks like Iscah just put out their estimation for 189 invite assuming 1,300 per round until the end of fiscal year...- Iscah

At this rate, they are predicting 75pt folks like myself will not get invited until after July 2019 at the latest. What are your thoughts on the backlog for 80pt 189 applicants?...Is there that many 80pt people out there?...It would literally mean that each applicant would be at the right age, gone to school in Oz, have years of experience and their partner on the same occupation list.


----------



## James018

If 1300 per average invitation is true, that is a MASSIVE DISASTER, especially for ACCOUNTANTS. 75 will never get a chance to invite. 80 might wait atleast 4- 5 months. 

The way DOHA keeping things inside, maybe inside Peter Dutton office is to minimise the possible loss in revenues, possibly could result from international students not chosing Australia as a main destination. 

Whatever is happening will not benefit neither Australia nor international students.


----------



## shaon9

Hi guys
I was hoping I could get help from this thread. So I’ve been working as an accountant for about 4-5 months now. Can I assess my experience before I hit the 12 month mark? I heard CPA can be a bit lenient when it comes to length of experience. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hyperdil22

*Positive Skill Assessment*

Hi,

Has anyone got positive skill assessment for Accounts Assistant position from CPA as long as you cover the required tasks of an assistant accountant or similar?

Thanks for your help


----------



## James018

Hi everyone,


I would like to one thing from all of you.

How many of you are recommending your friends & relatives to come and study in Australia? & how many of you are recommending to choose Accounting degree?

Thanks


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

govtec said:


> Looks like Iscah just put out their estimation for 189 invite assuming 1,300 per round until the end of fiscal year...- Iscah
> 
> their partner on the same occupation list.




Hello, 
what do you mean our partner has to be on the same occupation list? 

So if my partner has a different occupation list (ex like architect or teacher), I will not get 5 points for partner??? 

I thought my partner doesnt have to have skills assessment for accounting. 

Please help.


----------



## Dumbledore

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> what do you mean our partner has to be on the same occupation list?
> 
> So if my partner has a different occupation list (ex like architect or teacher), I will not get 5 points for partner???
> 
> I thought my partner doesnt have to have skills assessment for accounting.
> 
> Please help.


You will have 5 pts if your partner has a positive assessment for any occupation in the list, not necessarily same as yours.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Dumbledore said:


> You will have 5 pts if your partner has a positive assessment for any occupation in the list, not necessarily same as yours.


Thank you!
Thats what I thought too. 

My partner has having a different skilled occupation. 
Also, someone told me that there are 2 ways of applying with a partner: 

1. Someone become a primary applicant and the other person doesnt need to have any skills assessment, just basic English etc and 2 of them only submit 1 application. The application gets extra 5 points.

2. 2 people both have positive skills assessments and they both have to submit the application and each get additional 5 extra points. 

Can someone confirm this for me?


----------



## Dumbledore

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Thank you!
> Thats what I thought too.
> 
> My partner has having a different skilled occupation.
> Also, someone told me that there are 2 ways of applying with a partner:
> 
> 1. Someone become a primary applicant and the other person doesnt need to have any skills assessment, just basic English etc and 2 of them only submit 1 application. The application gets extra 5 points.
> 
> 2. 2 people both have positive skills assessments and they both have to submit the application and each get additional 5 extra points.
> 
> Can someone confirm this for me?


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Thank you!
> Thats what I thought too.
> 
> My partner has having a different skilled occupation.
> Also, someone told me that there are 2 ways of applying with a partner:
> 
> 1. Someone become a primary applicant and the other person doesnt need to have any skills assessment, just basic English etc and 2 of them only submit 1 application. The application gets extra 5 points.
> 
> 2. 2 people both have positive skills assessments and they both have to submit the application and each get additional 5 extra points.
> 
> Can someone confirm this for me?


To claim partner points, both parties will have to get a relevant positive skills assessment - no way around that (in addition to meeting age and english requirements). 

You can always have a partner that doesn't meet the requirements above included in your application, and submit an application without claiming partner points.


----------



## jontymorgan

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> what do you mean our partner has to be on the same occupation list?
> 
> So if my partner has a different occupation list (ex like architect or teacher), I will not get 5 points for partner???
> 
> I thought my partner doesnt have to have skills assessment for accounting.
> 
> Please help.


Your partner's occupation has to be on the same DIBP skills list as your occupation. They do not need the same occupation.

Accountant is on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) so your partner's occupation must be on that list. Being on the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) or the Regional Occupation List (ROL) is not sufficient.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

jontymorgan said:


> Your partner's occupation has to be on the same DIBP skills list as your occupation. They do not need the same occupation.
> 
> Accountant is on the Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) so your partner's occupation must be on that list. Being on the Short-term Skilled Occupation List (STSOL) or the Regional Occupation List (ROL) is not sufficient.


Alright, 
thanks for the advise. 
Just check and both our occupations are one MLTSSL which is perfect. 
So glad  

One more question, we have known each other for years but havent started dating until last year. but it is goin pretty well. We have a group of close mutual friends. 

We are planning to submit the application in June 2019 (by then, I will have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190). What are the documents to need to submit to claim partner points? 

We barely take pictures and we dont share bank account as of yet. But we are planning to move in together soon. I guess we have to start taking more pictures and also share the same bank account? 

Also, if either of us get invited first and get the PR then the other person will also get it? 

Many thanks


----------



## jkfooty1

Peter Dutton has resigned from his position as minister of Department of Home affairs, not sure how to react to this news as he will be competing against Turnbull for party leadership and might be potential candidate for future PM of Aus


----------



## James018

Loss of Peter Dutton will hopefully clear the backlog of 80 pinters to bring back 75 pointers from October last year who are desparetely waiting to get invited when almost all the 75 pointers in other occupations are invited. 

This is a very frustrating as such division should not have been created as we all are immigrants and should have treated fairly by Dutton.


----------



## Moiz23

Has anyone got an invite from NSW this financial year? Which month do they usually start giving invites? 
If the backlog for 189 80 pointers is 5 months, would be safe to assume that this will potentially reduce if NSW starts inviting people with 80 + 5 SS points?


----------



## James018

Moiz23 said:


> Has anyone got an invite from NSW this financial year? Which month do they usually start giving invites?
> If the backlog for 189 80 pointers is 5 months, would be safe to assume that this will potentially reduce if NSW starts inviting people with 80 + 5 SS points?


whats urs point score mate?


----------



## paritaleuva

James018 said:


> whats urs point score mate?


I am also waiting for 190 invite to open for NSW.

I updated my EOI with 80points for 189 and 85 for 190 on 25th of may 2018. Dont know when this fin year invite will start.


----------



## Moiz23

James018 said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got an invite from NSW this financial year? Which month do they usually start giving invites?
> If the backlog for 189 80 pointers is 5 months, would be safe to assume that this will potentially reduce if NSW starts inviting people with 80 + 5 SS points?
> 
> 
> 
> whats urs point score mate?
Click to expand...

75. Will have 80 in 4 weeks time when I turn 25 years old.
Historically, when does NSW starts inviting people? Does anyone know?


----------



## 191jatan

HI All,
Any accountants in the house? What was the cutoff date for 221111 accountants in 11th Aug round? in immitracker it says till 5th march accountants with 80 points got invited? As per Iscah it was 15th of March. can anybody throw some light in it
I am standing at 80 points DOE: 16/04/2018
Accountants kindly update their score and DOE


----------



## burette

Or Dutton could mount another leadership challenge, succeeds, becomes PM, and reduces migration numbers further. But there's a cloud of doubt hanging as to whether he is now ineligible to become a PM. 

Other alternative is for Turnbull to call for a snap election (which I think most Australians want) so as to end this mess once and for all.


----------



## James018

191jatan said:


> HI All,
> Any accountants in the house? What was the cutoff date for 221111 accountants in 11th Aug round? in immitracker it says till 5th march accountants with 80 points got invited? As per Iscah it was 15th of March. can anybody throw some light in it
> I am standing at 80 points DOE: 16/04/2018
> Accountants kindly update their score and DOE


 All Accountants on 80 are invited till 15th March. Is already there moving 40 days from 3rd Feb. I guess August 11 was a small round for Accountants. We might see a big number coming very soon that might invite all till June or July.


----------



## HOPE2018

*190 nsw*

When can we expect NSW to start their 190 invitations for accountants this financial year? Thanks


----------



## govtec

James018 said:


> All Accountants on 80 are invited till 15th March. Is already there moving 40 days from 3rd Feb. I guess August 11 was a small round for Accountants. We might see a big number coming very soon that might invite all till June or July.


Is there any news out there that makes you think they will clear the 80 backlog to July?


----------



## HOPE2018

NSW 190 has been sending invites today but I do not know for which occupation. If anyone has received any, please share. Thanks


----------



## steveli

Received ITA today! 

221111 Accountant
Age 25
English 20
Educational 15
Skilled 15
Australia Study 5
State Nomation 5
Total 85
DOE : 7.18


----------



## Faraz365

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18


Congratulations. Could you please withdraw your 189 invitation. It will be a great help to others. Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Guys, those who have got 190 invite, please think about us and kindly withdraw your 189...

Many thanks..

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18




Please advise what was your exact DOE? 

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steveli

Faraz365 said:


> Congratulations. Could you please withdraw your 189 invitation. It will be a great help to others. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I don't really understand this p.o.v.. As an ITA is not an invitation, someone who has received an ITA is definitely not out of the woods yet. 

So what is the advantage to them of withdrawing their 189? I can understand withdrawing a 189 application if the ITA is successful, otherwise isn't it really counting your chickens before they hatch


----------



## steveli

kunalbatra46 said:


> please advise what was your exact doe?


15.7.18


----------



## UmerFarooq11

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18


Hey mate, congrats - what date in July are u ? im on 85 190 24/07


----------



## Faraz365

steveli said:


> I don't really understand this p.o.v.. As an ITA is not an invitation, someone who has received an ITA is definitely not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So what is the advantage to them of withdrawing their 189? I can understand withdrawing a 189 application if the ITA is successful, otherwise isn't it really counting your chickens before they hatch


Agreed, yours is a clear cut case buddy... without any experiance poibts, you stand clear with the post invite too.. hope it makes sense. Its a doubt for those who are claiming exp points and worried aboit the employment verification.. you will get the post invite very shortly tooo...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18




Congratulations on your invite, MY DOE is 12/07/2018 with 85 points including SS, but i havent received the invite? I have superior english and 1 year australian work experiance. Please advise why is that?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18


Also please let us know what do you mean by skilled 15 points?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87

Faraz365 said:


> steveli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really understand this p.o.v.. As an ITA is not an invitation, someone who has received an ITA is definitely not out of the woods yet.
> 
> So what is the advantage to them of withdrawing their 189? I can understand withdrawing a 189 application if the ITA is successful, otherwise isn't it really counting your chickens before they hatch
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, yours is a clear cut case buddy... without any experiance poibts, you stand clear with the post invite too.. hope it makes sense. Its a doubt for those who are claiming exp points and worried aboit the employment verification.. you will get the post invite very shortly tooo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Steveli has claimed 15 points for education and another 15 points mentioning just "Skilled" but I believe that should be working experience and based on other applicants' claims that they haven't received an invitation yet, this makes absolutely sense coz in the experience field which is the first ranked in the priority list of NSW he has scored 15 points and this, takes him at the top of the pool straight away and that'sthe reason he got the invitation.


----------



## HOPE2018

Congrats! Well done! Please do not forget to delete the 189 EOI to increase the chances of those on the waiting list! Cheers!


----------



## Faraz365

How can he claim 15 points for exp when his age is just 25


gio87 said:


> Steveli has claimed 15 points for education and another 15 points mentioning just "Skilled" but I believe that should be working experience and based on other applicants' claims that they haven't received an invitation yet, this makes absolutely sense coz in the experience field which is the first ranked in the priority list of NSW he has scored 15 points and this, takes him at the top of the pool straight away and that'sthe reason he got the invitation.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Faraz365 said:


> How can he claim 15 points for exp when his age is just 25
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I think you misread - he is claiming 25 points for age - not that his age is 25 (which would give one 30 points anyway )


----------



## Faraz365

My mistake then.....


PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think you misread - he is claiming 25 points for age - not that his age is 25 (which would give one 30 points anyway )


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin.2

Congratulations mate. It is great news.
I am also waiting for the invite. 
Management Accountant 
Age 25
Eng 20
Edu 15
Overseas exp 15
Partner Skill 5
NSW SS 5
Total 85 with eoi 8/8/2018

Regards


----------



## MaQ2017

Based on past trends, will NSW consider inviting 75+5 with experience or 80+5 without experience? Both with superior English.

Thank you.


----------



## HOPE2018

Any other accountant invites?


----------



## steveli

Faraz365 said:


> Also please let us know what do you mean by skilled 15 points?


Skilled = Work Experience


----------



## steveli

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I think you misread - he is claiming 25 points for age - not that his age is 25 (which would give one 30 points anyway )


Yep that's right. Although... I would rather be claiming the extra points on being 25 years old for age rather than the extra experience points i have now HAHAHA


----------



## steveli

sachin.2 said:


> Congratulations mate. It is great news.
> I am also waiting for the invite.
> Management Accountant
> Age 25
> Eng 20
> Edu 15
> Overseas exp 15
> Partner Skill 5
> NSW SS 5
> Total 85 with eoi 8/8/2018


Thank you! And good luck!


----------



## Faraz365

Whoever got the invite, congratulations..

Anybody else who got the pre invite today.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolander

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum! Looking forward to joining our discussion on how miserable Accountant situation is 

DOE: 09.08.18 _(lodged in Mar but +5 points updated in Aug)_
Total points: 80+5
Age: 20
AU Study: 25
PTE: 20
PY: 5
Experience: 5 _(have not submitted experience assessment for CPA though, stuck at job duties, so this is a hopeful fingers-crossed 5 :fingerscrossed_
NAATI: 5

Status: haven't seen the light of invites yet, but that's rather obvious :roll:


----------



## Moiz23

Did only 1 person get a pre - invite yesterday?? Come on people, update us haha


----------



## HOPE2018

That is what I am also wondering!!! Cannot be only one! But not replying makes us hopeless!


----------



## MAXSWA

Me too got the NSW Invite, sorry for late reply...

My DOE: 21.07.2018

Points break-up:

Age: 30
Education: 15
Work exp : 15
English : 20
NSW SS : 05

TOTAL 85


----------



## Moiz23

MAXSWA said:


> Me too got the NSW Invite, sorry for late reply...
> 
> My DOE: 21.07.2018
> 
> Points break-up:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Work exp : 15
> English : 20
> NSW SS : 05
> 
> TOTAL 85


Congratulations!! By the looks of things, people with 15 points for work experience have got an invite. Seems like they first consider the total points, the English proficiency and then the work experience.

Let’s hope they touch down to 5 points for work experience and total of 80 points soon.


----------



## accountant0618

Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday.


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello everyone,

I have completed my bachelors from usa in accounting.Got a negative assessment saying that my educational qualifications are comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor for the purpose of general skilled migration however I had not completed one core competency subject and my english test. 
I got enrolled in a 2 year master starting February 2017 that is due to get finished at the end of this year. After completing the required unit from the Australian University and finishing my english test, I put in an application for a review and got a positive skill assessment this time saying my overseas degree is comparable to an Australian bachelor and also I have completed core areas with the english test.

My question is that should i get another skill assessment for my masters degree. If I apply for my 190 visa, do I need to submit the skill assessment for my highest degree which is my Australian master and not the US bachelor. Is there a requirement that he skill assessment should be for the highest degree you have. I understand that both bachelor and masters have the same point. I intend to upload documents for all my degrees but wanted to know that would there be an issue if I did a skill assessment of my overseas bachelor rather than Australian masters ? Do not want to spend another $660


----------



## accountant0618

Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190


----------



## quickresponse

Congrats. I have applied for EOI and chose NSW.
Is there anything else I need to do? or just need to wait?


----------



## accountant0618

quickresponse said:


> Congrats. I have applied for EOI and chose NSW.
> Is there anything else I need to do? or just need to wait?


Just wait


----------



## James018

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190


 Whats your Doe and points score? With experience?


----------



## ykhawaja

ykhawaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have completed my bachelors from usa in accounting.Got a negative assessment saying that my educational qualifications are comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor for the purpose of general skilled migration however I had not completed one core competency subject and my english test.
> I got enrolled in a 2 year master starting February 2017 that is due to get finished at the end of this year. After completing the required unit from the Australian University and finishing my english test, I put in an application for a review and got a positive skill assessment this time saying my overseas degree is comparable to an Australian bachelor and also I have completed core areas with the english test.
> 
> My question is that should i get another skill assessment for my masters degree. If I apply for my 190 visa, do I need to submit the skill assessment for my highest degree which is my Australian master and not the US bachelor. Is there a requirement that he skill assessment should be for the highest degree you have. I understand that both bachelor and masters have the same point. I intend to upload documents for all my degrees but wanted to know that would there be an issue if I did a skill assessment of my overseas bachelor rather than Australian masters ? Do not want to spend another $660


Could someone answer this ?


----------



## Moiz23

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190


Total score? EOI Date? Points breakdown would be great for the other members. Thanks!


----------



## govtec

Congrats to everyone who got ITA on 190! Please be considerate of other applicants and withdraw any remaining EOI you have outstanding. Thanks


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello everyone,

Do we need to put on our high school/ a levels when filling in EOI in education section. Secondly for education , do we out both our bachelors from overseas and master from Australia ? Will I have to do re-enter my Australian qualifications for the aus study requirement?


----------



## Noime P

govtec said:


> Congrats to everyone who got ITA on 190! Please be considerate of other applicants and withdraw any remaining EOI you have outstanding. Thanks


ITA is still unsure. Withdraw later aftr getting the grant as we still don’t know if case officer will be satisfied with our claims. Better be sure than being sorry afterwards.


----------



## HOPE2018

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190


 whats you DOE and point breakdown?


----------



## blade_runner49

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190


my EIO is earlier than yours with the same points,but i dont have a work experience 
is it the reason why you have got an invitation and i have not get it yet?


----------



## blade_runner49

HOPE2018 said:


> whats you DOE and point breakdown?



ANZSCO Code : 221111 Accountant (General)

PTEA: First attempt, All 90 May 15, 2018 (lucky me!) 

CPAA Assessment Submitted: May 31, 2018
CPAA Assessment Outcome: June 18, 2018 (Positive)

DoE: June 18, 2018 80 Points SC 189
DoE: July 14, 2018 85 Points SC 190-NSW

Points Breakdown:
Age (30) 
English (20) 
Educational Qualification (15) 
Experience > 8 years (15)


----------



## Moiz23

blade_runner49 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats you DOE and point breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 Accountant (General)
> 
> PTEA: First attempt, All 90 May 15, 2018 (lucky me!)
> 
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: May 31, 2018
> CPAA Assessment Outcome: June 18, 2018 (Positive)
> 
> DoE: June 18, 2018 80 Points SC 189
> DoE: July 14, 2018 85 Points SC 190-NSW
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age (30)
> English (20)
> Educational Qualification (15)
> Experience > 8 years (15)
Click to expand...

Have you got a pre invite? You have claimed 15 points for work experience, you should have received an invite I’d assume


----------



## accountant0618

blade_runner49 said:


> HOPE2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats you DOE and point breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code : 221111 Accountant (General)
> 
> PTEA: First attempt, All 90 May 15, 2018 (lucky me!)
> 
> CPAA Assessment Submitted: May 31, 2018
> CPAA Assessment Outcome: June 18, 2018 (Positive)
> 
> DoE: June 18, 2018 80 Points SC 189
> DoE: July 14, 2018 85 Points SC 190-NSW
> 
> Points Breakdown:
> Age (30)
> English (20)
> Educational Qualification (15)
> Experience > 8 years (15)
Click to expand...



Thanks, I believe this is my signature. 😀 This is my first time to log into mobile I assumed it would already include my signature.


----------



## accountant0618

blade_runner49 said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday. NSW 190
> 
> 
> 
> my EIO is earlier than yours with the same points,but i dont have a work experience
> is it the reason why you have got an invitation and i have not get it yet?
Click to expand...

I guess so. I've read they prefer superior english + work experience


----------



## accountant0618

ykhawaja said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Do we need to put on our high school/ a levels when filling in EOI in education section. Secondly for education , do we out both our bachelors from overseas and master from Australia ? Will I have to do re-enter my Australian qualifications for the aus study requirement?



I did not include high school details in eoi. With regards to bachelors overseas and Australian study, if you will claim points for each, then you should include it in your EoI


----------



## accountant0618

Noime P said:


> govtec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to everyone who got ITA on 190! Please be considerate of other applicants and withdraw any remaining EOI you have outstanding. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ITA is still unsure. Withdraw later aftr getting the grant as we still don’t know if case officer will be satisfied with our claims. Better be sure than being sorry afterwards.
Click to expand...

I agree. It's not an ITA yet, just an invite for state nomination. I will withdraw my 189 once I get an ITA for 190.


----------



## sachin.2

MAXSWA said:


> Me too got the NSW Invite, sorry for late reply...
> 
> My DOE: 21.07.2018
> 
> Points break-up:
> 
> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Work exp : 15
> English : 20
> NSW SS : 05
> 
> TOTAL 85


Congrats mate....


----------



## sachin.2

accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone. I also received a preinvite yesterday.


Congrats mate....


----------



## HOPE2018

Anyone knows when we can expect more accountant invites? Or does it just happen like that. Few were invited 23rd and 24th from the threads.


----------



## paritaleuva

UmerFarooq11 said:


> Hey mate, congrats - what date in July are u ? im on 85 190 24/07


Hello can someone please guide me on this.

I updated my EOI on 26th of May 2018,and I got 85point for 190? Is this invite for 189 or 190 ?

Thank you,
Parita


----------



## kunalbatra46

paritaleuva said:


> Hello can someone please guide me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> I updated my EOI on 26th of May 2018,and I got 85point for 190? Is this invite for 189 or 190 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Parita




This was for 190, only people with superior english and skilled experiance points got invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

I got 20points of English
5 points work experience
5 point regional
and others as normal. 

This makes it 85 points for me.
and I updated this score on 25th May 2018
I am still waiting for both 189 and 190

Thank you,
parita


----------



## kunalbatra46

paritaleuva said:


> I got 20points of English
> 5 points work experience
> 5 point regional
> and others as normal.
> 
> This makes it 85 points for me.
> and I updated this score on 25th May 2018
> I am still waiting for both 189 and 190
> 
> Thank you,
> parita




People with 15 points for work experiance got invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

kunalbatra46 said:


> People with 15 points for work experiance got invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the clarification. Really appreciate this.


----------



## 191jatan

Hi all,

I have completed my masters of professional accounting from Sydney, Australia.
But while, assessing my degree I got a positive assessment from CPA saying my degree is comparable atleast to a australian bachelors degree though i have completed masters.
I have submitted my EOI and waiting for my invite.

my question is will this create any issue for me? though i have completed masters in sydney itself but my assessment outcome is compared to atleast bachelors degree


----------



## accountant0618

steveli said:


> Received ITA today!
> 
> 221111 Accountant
> Age 25
> English 20
> Educational 15
> Skilled 15
> Australia Study 5
> State Nomation 5
> Total 85
> DOE : 7.18


Congratulations to you too. Have you submitted your application?


----------



## accountant0618

Hi,

Is there a thread for NSW 190 Pre invites? I could not find any.
My question is, is it enough to send to PTE results in PDF Format? Or do I have to send my results via PTE website to NSW?(Just like what we did in the CPAA Assessment)


Thanks


----------



## Azii

Hi. what are the chances of getting an invitation for taxation account on 80 points.
_Points Breakdown:_

DOE: 14/08/2018
English:20
Age:30
PY:5
Naati:5
Degree and Oz study requirement:20

I'm currently on post graduate visa which is expiring next year on 15/03/2019. Will I get an invitation before the expiry of my current visa?

I've lodged 189 and 190(NSW) for both external auditor and taxation accountant. Do you think I will invitation from NSW without claiming experience points?

I'll appreciate if you give your opinion.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Antoine123

NSW gives priority to applicants with work experience.

From the current trend they have only been inviting people with 80+ points and work experience. 

Because you have no work experience, you could potentially be waiting a while...


----------



## ykhawaja

Azii said:


> Hi. what are the chances of getting an invitation for taxation account on 80 points.
> _Points Breakdown:_
> 
> DOE: 14/08/2018
> English:20
> Age:30
> PY:5
> Naati:5
> Degree and Oz study requirement:20
> 
> I'm currently on post graduate visa which is expiring next year on 15/03/2019. Will I get an invitation before the expiry of my current visa?
> 
> I've lodged 189 and 190(NSW) for both external auditor and taxation accountant. Do you think I will invitation from NSW without claiming experience points?
> 
> I'll appreciate if you give your opinion.
> 
> Thanks a lot


May I ask you which language did you pass Naati in?


----------



## Sushev

The occupation ceiling for accountant now been reduced to 3753 for all visa categories. And in last 11th aug round 264 invitation were sent the cut off date moved to 15/03/18. So do you guys think in this fiscal year the points will come down to 75 with these stats?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Guys, 
what is going on>>. WTF 

Cities fix: PM’s plan to send migrants to regions for five years
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/na...s/news-story/c8573e68a1438295818d5aab9de5471b

Will this be implemented or what? 
I am so frustrated


----------



## Faraz365

It will touch 75 I believe...not sure mate...depends on how many months they clear every round.


Sushev said:


> The occupation ceiling for accountant now been reduced to 3753 for all visa categories. And in last 11th aug round 264 invitation were sent the cut off date moved to 15/03/18. So do you guys think in this fiscal year the points will come down to 75 with these stats?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Friends, any 80 pointers in the house for 189?
Please post your doe.. so that will see guess how many months still need to wait for 75 pointers..

Many thanks in advance...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Faraz365 said:


> Friends, any 80 pointers in the house for 189?
> Please post your doe.. so that will see guess how many months still need to wait for 75 pointers..
> 
> Many thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Me. June 18, 2018


----------



## Faraz365

Thanks.

Anybody else please....


accountant0618 said:


> Me. June 18, 2018


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

accountant0618 said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, any 80 pointers in the house for 189?
> Please post your doe.. so that will see guess how many months still need to wait for 75 pointers..
> 
> Many thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Me. June 18, 2018
Click to expand...

 whays your doe?


----------



## Azii

ykhawaja said:


> May I ask you which language did you pass Naati in?


Khwaja, it was in Urdu language.


----------



## Azii

Faraz365 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Anybody else please....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


MY DOE is 14/08/2018 on 80 points.


----------



## shaon9

NSW seems to have been inviting IT and engineering graduates at 75 points. But not accountants. So many hopeless accountants out there, like me, I’m guessing. 

189 : 75 points 
NSW : 80 points (no experience)


----------



## James018

Breaking news!!

For fiscal year 2018/19, quota for Accountant 189 visa is set at 3753, allocated after 3% of stock employment figure throughout Australia. 

This is after DOHA released a statement saying softening of demand of Accountant, which previously was due to integrity concern.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Does that mean the cutoff might go up to 85/90 due to the decrease?


----------



## kunalbatra46

James018 said:


> Breaking news!!
> 
> For fiscal year 2018/19, quota for Accountant 189 visa is set at 3753, allocated after 3% of stock employment figure throughout Australia.
> 
> This is after DOHA released a statement saying softening of demand of Accountant, which previously was due to integrity concern.




Please advise the source of this news?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Does that mean the cutoff might go up to 85/90 due to the decrease?


This is an increase from 2500 to 3753, roughly 1253 increased for this year.


----------



## James018

kunalbatra46 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news!!
> 
> For fiscal year 2018/19, quota for Accountant 189 visa is set at 3753, allocated after 3% of stock employment figure throughout Australia.
> 
> This is after DOHA released a statement saying softening of demand of Accountant, which previously was due to integrity concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise the source of this news?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

This is an increase from 2500 to 3753, roughly 1253 increased for this year.


----------



## shaon9

James018 said:


> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking news!!
> 
> For fiscal year 2018/19, quota for Accountant 189 visa is set at 3753, allocated after 3% of stock employment figure throughout Australia.
> 
> This is after DOHA released a statement saying softening of demand of Accountant, which previously was due to integrity concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please advise the source of this news?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an increase from 2500 to 3753, roughly 1253 increased for this year.
Click to expand...


Wasn’t it 4500 or something last year?


----------



## jontymorgan

kunalbatra46 said:


> Please advise the source of this news?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is on the Occupational ceilings tab of the SkillSelect site here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3

If the ceiling of 3,753 includes other skilled visa categories (which the note at the bottom of the page says it does) then it is a significant drop from the 4,875 ceiling in 2017/18. However, without knowing the split between 189 visas and other visa categories it is difficult to know for sure what the situation is.


----------



## kunalbatra46

jontymorgan said:


> It is on the Occupational ceilings tab of the SkillSelect site here: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil#tab-content-3
> 
> If the ceiling of 3,753 includes other skilled visa categories (which the note at the bottom of the page says it does) then it is a significant drop from the 4,875 ceiling in 2017/18. However, without knowing the split between 189 visas and other visa categories it is difficult to know for sure what the situation is.




Thats the whole number including other skilled visas, see the note at the bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Hi everyone,


There were over 190000 Accountants employed until last fiscal year. Department use this figure to allocate number of skilled occupation. This year they have allocated exactly 3% of 190000 that accounts for 5700 approximately instead of 2.5% that was last year (2.5%×190000=4750 or last year ceiling).


So 5700 are now divided for 189, 190, 489, & 186/187. Therefore, 3753 is up in the table instead of 5700. Hope this help.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> There were over 190000 Accountants employed until last fiscal year. Department use this figure to allocate number of skilled occupation. This year they have allocated exactly 3% of 190000 that accounts for 5700 approximately instead of 2.5% that was last year (2.5%×190000=4750 or last year ceiling).
> 
> 
> So 5700 are now divided for 189, 190, 489, & 186/187. Therefore, 3753 is up in the table instead of 5700. Hope this help.


So I assume this is good news for us accountants?


----------



## kunalbatra46

James018 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> There were over 190000 Accountants employed until last fiscal year. Department use this figure to allocate number of skilled occupation. This year they have allocated exactly 3% of 190000 that accounts for 5700 approximately instead of 2.5% that was last year (2.5%×190000=4750 or last year ceiling).
> 
> 
> So 5700 are now divided for 189, 190, 489, & 186/187. Therefore, 3753 is up in the table instead of 5700. Hope this help.




Did you read the note at the bottom of the occupation ceiling? If not please do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> There were over 190000 Accountants employed until last fiscal year. Department use this figure to allocate number of skilled occupation. This year they have allocated exactly 3% of 190000 that accounts for 5700 approximately instead of 2.5% that was last year (2.5%×190000=4750 or last year ceiling).
> 
> 
> So 5700 are now divided for 189, 190, 489, & 186/187. Therefore, 3753 is up in the table instead of 5700. Hope this help.
> 
> 
> 
> So I assume this is good news for us accountants?
Click to expand...

 Is a massive relief. It will invite all 75 pointer up until July/ August by next year June.


----------



## James018

Also, 190 gonna invite rest of 75 pointers who not get invited by 189. So guys, please withdraw your unused eoi once get invited. 


Thanks


----------



## James018

kunalbatra46 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> There were over 190000 Accountants employed until last fiscal year. Department use this figure to allocate number of skilled occupation. This year they have allocated exactly 3% of 190000 that accounts for 5700 approximately instead of 2.5% that was last year (2.5%×190000=4750 or last year ceiling).
> 
> 
> So 5700 are now divided for 189, 190, 489, & 186/187. Therefore, 3753 is up in the table instead of 5700. Hope this help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the note at the bottom of the occupation ceiling? If not please do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 Yes, I did mate. Footnote is there.


----------



## jontymorgan

James018 said:


> Yes, I did mate. Footnote is there.


The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."

Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?


----------



## James018

jontymorgan said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did mate. Footnote is there.
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?
Click to expand...

 Footnote is still there for that figure of last year or for this year 5700 and has nothing to do with 3753 figure.


----------



## kunalbatra46

jontymorgan said:


> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?




Yes, the ceiling includes all other skilled visas, i couldnt find any info if this ceiling is only for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

kunalbatra46 said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ceiling includes all other skilled visas, i couldnt find any info if this ceiling is only for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It’s safe to believe what’s seen on the DoHA website which states that the 3750 are for all visa types.


----------



## James018

shaon9 said:


> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ceiling includes all other skilled visas, i couldnt find any info if this ceiling is only for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s safe to believe what’s seen on the DoHA website which states that the 3750 are for all visa types.
Click to expand...

DOHA forgot to remove footnote this time around.


----------



## shaon9

James018 said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ceiling includes all other skilled visas, i couldnt find any info if this ceiling is only for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s safe to believe what’s seen on the DoHA website which states that the 3750 are for all visa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOHA forgot to remove footnote this time around.
Click to expand...

Please stop spreading “fake news”.


----------



## James018

shaon9 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kunalbatra46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The footnote says, "For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't this mean that the ceiling of 3,753 is for all skilled visa categories and not just 189? Is there another source which says this isn't the case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ceiling includes all other skilled visas, i couldnt find any info if this ceiling is only for 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s safe to believe what’s seen on the DoHA website which states that the 3750 are for all visa types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOHA forgot to remove footnote this time around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop spreading “fake news”.
Click to expand...

I am not spreading fake news. It might sound fake for you anyway.


----------



## James018

All Pro rata are give 1% of their available ceiling in July, followed by 7% in August. 


It might jump up to 10% or more this September depending on the volume of invitations they send. 


I would like to request all of you to please withdraw or suspend your unused eoi once getting invited. We Accountants are so so victimised by the skillselect system for the last 3 years. 

It is also our fault, equally as people are not caring others except themselves. For example, they lodge multiple eois and never worry about withdrawing once getting invite. 1 unused invitation waste 2 genuine invites or waste 2 opportunities. There may be 100s of those still in the system.

Also, polite request to those lodging fake eois. I know it had been very disheartening that you are not getting invited, but please never put us in trouble with the number of fake eois at 85 points or more. Be kind to others for whatever situation you face. You may feel really good seeing the 80 or 85 cutoff and movement and might feel wonderful for what you did but this will never solve your problem but rather waste your time. 


Thanks


----------



## Shalinka

*VISA 489 - South Australia (Accountant)*

Hi Guys,

I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,

EOI date :- 17th July 2018
Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)

*Points*
Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
Education :- 15 points
Experience : - 5 Points
English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)

Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me? 

Thanks
Shalinka


----------



## kencsr

Unless you are from DOHA, I cannot fathom how you would know that DOHA *"forgot to remove footnote"* regarding _"For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."_ in reference to the occupation ceiling of 3,753 for 2018-19.

A kind request for the official source of your information please?



James018 said:


> DOHA forgot to remove footnote this time around.


----------



## James018

kencsr said:


> Unless you are from DOHA, I cannot fathom how you would know that DOHA *"forgot to remove footnote"* regarding _"For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories."_ in reference to the occupation ceiling of 3,753 for 2018-19.
> 
> A kind request for the official source of your information please?
> 
> 
> 
> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOHA forgot to remove footnote this time around.
Click to expand...

 I am not from DOHA but I can gurantee 3753 is only for 189 invitation. Thanks.


----------



## Hayesling

Hope your words are true. We have to see how things unfold on 11/9


----------



## Hayesling

Hi all experts,
Please help me to estimate my NSW 190/ 189 invitation time
DOE: 31/7/2018
Occupation: 221111 Accountant
Age: 25
Qualifications: 15 in Australia 5
English PTE: 20
Aus work exp: 5
Naati: 5
PY: 5

189: 80
190: 80+5

Thanks in advance


----------



## accountant0618

Hayesling said:


> Hi all experts,
> Please help me to estimate my NSW 190/ 189 invitation time
> DOE: 31/7/2018
> Occupation: 221111 Accountant
> Age: 25
> Qualifications: 15 in Australia 5
> English PTE: 20
> Aus work exp: 5
> Naati: 5
> PY: 5
> 
> 189: 80
> 190: 80+5
> 
> Thanks in advance


For 189, check ISCAH's estimate:

http://www.iscah.com/iscahs-august-estimates-may-get-189-invitation/


For 190, I just received my state nomination invite from NSW on 23/8. It looks like on that round they invited those with superior english(which you have) and 15 pts for work experience. But don't lose hope, and keep checking your email.

All the best!


----------



## UCraj

*South australia accountant nomination*

Hi,Im also from Srilanka. I also applied for South Australia accountant 489 visa on July 17th and have total 80 points (70+10). As per official website it says 15-20 weeks to get a nomination and my agent at AMC nugegoda said 15 weeks. Who is your agent in Srilanka and any update from them? 

with 70+5 points when do you guys think NSW will invite accountants?

Thanks,
UC



Shalinka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am from Sri Lanka. I have lodged my EOI on state nomination for South Australia VISA 489 and still waiting for a confirmation from the state. Below are the details of my points and lodging date,
> 
> EOI date :- 17th July 2018
> Occupation Code :- 221111: Accountant (General)
> 
> *Points*
> Age :- 30 Points (27 Yrs)
> Education :- 15 points
> Experience : - 5 Points
> English : - 20 points (PTE 79+)
> State points :- 10 points (VISA 489)
> 
> Based on the above I have 80 points. But still worried about the possibilities as I went through an agent and I am sort of new to the rules and regulations in these types of VISAs. With the Fierce competition accountants have I doubt that the points that I have are adequate. Any predictions about the grant date :juggle:? would love to meet some fellow accountants who migrated and who are still in the process like me?
> 
> Thanks
> Shalinka


----------



## Anu2815

*190*

Hi everyone, 


DOE: 28/05/2018
Occupation: 221111 Accountant
Age: 30
Qualifications: 15
English PTE: 20 (90 each)
Aus work exp: 5
PY: 5
Australia study: 5

190- 85
189-80

When will I get my invitation :confused2:


----------



## Faraz365

Anu2815 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> DOE: 28/05/2018
> Occupation: 221111 Accountant
> Age: 30
> Qualifications: 15
> English PTE: 20 (90 each)
> Aus work exp: 5
> PY: 5
> Australia study: 5
> 
> 190- 85
> 189-80
> 
> When will I get my invitation :confused2:


You will get in the coming round for sure

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunalbatra46

Anu2815 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOE: 28/05/2018
> 
> Occupation: 221111 Accountant
> 
> Age: 30
> 
> Qualifications: 15
> 
> English PTE: 20 (90 each)
> 
> Aus work exp: 5
> 
> PY: 5
> 
> Australia study: 5
> 
> 
> 
> 190- 85
> 
> 189-80
> 
> 
> 
> When will I get my invitation :confused2:




Hi,

You havent received 190 NSW yet?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You havent received 190 NSW yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, NSW inviting for higher exp candidates...15points who have.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Faraz365 said:


> You will get in the coming round for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


For sure? 
Last cutoff for 189 80-pointers was 15/3. That would mean an almost 2-month movement. 
But I do hope your predictions are true. That way I'm close to getting invited for 189.haha


----------



## Faraz365

Hope my prediction is true....


accountant0618 said:


> For sure?
> Last cutoff for 189 80-pointers was 15/3. That would mean an almost 2-month movement.
> But I do hope your predictions are true. That way I'm close to getting invited for 189.haha


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shalinka

UCraj said:


> Hi,Im also from Srilanka. I also applied for South Australia accountant 489 visa on July 17th and have total 80 points (70+10). As per official website it says 15-20 weeks to get a nomination and my agent at AMC nugegoda said 15 weeks. Who is your agent in Srilanka and any update from them?
> 
> with 70+5 points when do you guys think NSW will invite accountants?
> 
> Thanks,
> UC


Hi Machan,

I also Applied through AMC. Yup they also told that It'll take around 15 weeks . So expecting somewhere around End October. Connect me with my personal number 0774707776. We'll keep a track on our applications 

Regards
S


----------



## shaon9

How’s everyone with 75 points doing? Is there any hope for us? In this FY?


----------



## Devina2008

Hi everyone, coming back after a long time. I have reached 80 points now. I am not expecting 189 but what do you think about 190?? Do I stand any chance ? 
My points: 
Age 30
Aus study; 5
PY : 5
Bachelor degree: 15
Naati: 5 
PTE: 20
Thanks


----------



## Anu2815

No I haven't


----------



## paritaleuva

Faraz365 said:


> Friends, any 80 pointers in the house for 189?
> Please post your doe.. so that will see guess how many months still need to wait for 75 pointers..
> 
> Many thanks in advance...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I got 80 points for 189.
Date of EOI 25th June 2018


----------



## Faraz365

Guys are there only 6 80 pointers here.
Please let us know your doe and also update when you get invitation.

28th may - Anu2815
25th June - paritaleuva
31st July - Hayesling
14th Aug - Azii
18th June - accountant0618
18th July - Steveli


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

Faraz365 said:


> Guys are there only 6 80 pointers here.
> Please let us know your doe and also update when you get invitation.
> 
> 28th may - Anu2815
> 25th June - paritaleuva
> 31st July - Hayesling
> 14th Aug - Azii
> 18th June - accountant0618
> 18th July - Steveli
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Sorry My bad.. My date is 25th of May 2018 not june.


----------



## Faraz365

Noted. Thanks.

Guys anybody else please


paritaleuva said:


> Sorry My bad.. My date is 25th of May 2018 not june.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Faraz365 said:


> Noted. Thanks.
> 
> Guys anybody else please
> 
> 
> paritaleuva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry My bad.. My date is 25th of May 2018 not june.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Doe: 4th sep , points : 80 (189)


----------



## MAXSWA

80 points (189)
DOE: 20.07.2018


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

DOE: 15.08.2018 80 points 189


----------



## shaon9

Faraz365 said:


> Guys are there only 6 80 pointers here.
> Please let us know your doe and also update when you get invitation.
> 
> 28th may - Anu2815
> 25th June - paritaleuva
> 31st July - Hayesling
> 14th Aug - Azii
> 18th June - accountant0618
> 18th July - Steveli
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Great initiative 👍🏼


----------



## Neeraj1328

DOE 21.08.2018 189 80 points


----------



## James018

My Doe: 3/9/2018
General Accountant : 80 Point.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Chander

DOE 29/03/2018
Points-80


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hello Everyone,
As per an initiative from the group for creating a list of 80 pointers, a few members have provided their EOI date of effect. However, due to constant messages in the group, those dates will disappear in the thread. Because of that I have created a list/table in order of date. This also includes all the 80 points in myimmitracker as well as dates provided in this thread recently. The best idea would be to add names in the list instead of providing the dates and points separately so that we can always see the list. There might be a few duplicates in the list so please make sure to delete those whoever it belongs to. Here is the list below:

21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
09.04.2018 - Doramand
09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
25.04.2018 - quinn_244
26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
28.05.2018 - Anu2815
04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
06.06.2018 - Satosa
14.06.2018 - Rika
18.06.2018 - accountant0618
18.06.2018 - Tawiwi
19.06.2018 - mssmith
19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
19.06.2018 - Class cla
22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
28.06.2018 - steveli
30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
04.07.2018 - DilliWala
16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
16.07.2018 - Carmen19
18.07.2018 - Steveli
20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
31.07.2018 - Hayesling
03.08.2018 - Sandeep
14.08.2018 - Azii
15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
03.09.2018 - James018
04.09.2018 - Devina2008

Have a good one!


----------



## Faraz365

Excellent buddy...there are 40 80 pointers as per immi tracker and expat forum precisly if not accurate...thanks for the hard work


Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As per an initiative from the group for creating a list of 80 pointers, a few members have provided their EOI date of effect. However, due to constant messages in the group, those dates will disappear in the thread. Because of that I have created a list/table in order of date. This also includes all the 80 points in myimmitracker as well as dates provided in this thread recently. The best idea would be to add names in the list instead of providing the dates and points separately so that we can always see the list. There might be a few duplicates in the list so please make sure to delete those whoever it belongs to. Here is the list below:
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 18.06.2018 - Tawiwi
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> Have a good one!


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## hong132

That's great effort! Thank you very much!

God bless all of us!





Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As per an initiative from the group for creating a list of 80 pointers, a few members have provided their EOI date of effect. However, due to constant messages in the group, those dates will disappear in the thread. Because of that I have created a list/table in order of date. This also includes all the 80 points in myimmitracker as well as dates provided in this thread recently. The best idea would be to add names in the list instead of providing the dates and points separately so that we can always see the list. There might be a few duplicates in the list so please make sure to delete those whoever it belongs to. Here is the list below:
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 18.06.2018 - Tawiwi
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> Have a good one!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Hi guys, I am new to this forum and currently on 75 points. By the end of this year i ll be on 80 points. I know a very close friend of mine who is on 80 points and his Doe is 30.08.2018. Cheers


----------



## accountant0618

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As per an initiative from the group for creating a list of 80 pointers, a few members have provided their EOI date of effect. However, due to constant messages in the group, those dates will disappear in the thread. Because of that I have created a list/table in order of date. This also includes all the 80 points in myimmitracker as well as dates provided in this thread recently. The best idea would be to add names in the list instead of providing the dates and points separately so that we can always see the list. There might be a few duplicates in the list so please make sure to delete those whoever it belongs to. Here is the list below:
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 18.06.2018 - Tawiwi
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> Have a good one!


Tawiwi is also me


----------



## 191jatan

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> As per an initiative from the group for creating a list of 80 pointers, a few members have provided their EOI date of effect. However, due to constant messages in the group, those dates will disappear in the thread. Because of that I have created a list/table in order of date. This also includes all the 80 points in myimmitracker as well as dates provided in this thread recently. The best idea would be to add names in the list instead of providing the dates and points separately so that we can always see the list. There might be a few duplicates in the list so please make sure to delete those whoever it belongs to. Here is the list below:
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 18.06.2018 - Tawiwi
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> Have a good one!


Hi There,

My DOE is 16th April 2018
I hope this time i get the invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Amangupta1987

Hi all,
Is there any chance for general acc with 70 points and 10 pts of family sponsorship total 80 points, to get invited for 489 for Victoria state?


----------



## James018

Amangupta1987 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any chance for general acc with 70 points and 10 pts of family sponsorship total 80 points, to get invited for 489 for Victoria state?


There is absolutely 0% chance in that category.


----------



## cm1212

*190 Visa invite for 75 Pointers*

Hello!

Can anyone of you tell me what are the chances of 75 pointers (with superior Eng and high exp) to get an invite from NSW (190). Or it is that they just send an invite to 80 pointers.

Your replies are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi All, please add me in General Accountant 80 points , Doe 17 May. Any chances this round? Iscah prediction does say yes


----------



## Hopeisalive

cm1212 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me what are the chances of 75 pointers (with superior Eng and high exp) to get an invite from NSW (190). Or it is that they just send an invite to 80 pointers.
> 
> Your replies are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


At the moment they are only inviting 80 pointers. With experience.


----------



## auzziedream

Amangupta1987 said:


> Hi all,
> Is there any chance for general acc with 70 points and 10 pts of family sponsorship total 80 points, to get invited for 489 for Victoria state?



Hi bro, they are not offering 489 family sponsored visas for pro-rata occupations. 

Kind Regards


----------



## cm1212

Hey,
Do you mean it should be 75+5 or 80+5?

Thanks!



Hopeisalive said:


> At the moment they are only inviting 80 pointers. With experience.


----------



## Amangupta1987

auzziedream said:


> Hi bro, they are not offering 489 family sponsored visas for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> Kind Regards


But all of the consultants are asking that there are chances in it.


----------



## Amangupta1987

Plz help


----------



## auzziedream

Yeah... I'm waiting since 2 years but no luck for 489 FS visa 

Previously I waited with 70 & 75 points but since 7 months I'm waiting with 80 points (70 Points + 10 Points for family sponsor)


----------



## Aditya97

Hi, Me and my wife have 75 points in 189 visa under accountant General code. We will be able to claim 5 additional points after 3m once we complete 5 years of work experience to submit our EOI.

I have worked for 8m in my career on cash basis and that is voluntary. My employer is ready to provide me experience certificate however I have no payslips/bank statements. Can you guys tell me the chances to claim these 8m experience?


----------



## Amangupta1987

auzziedream said:


> Yeah... I'm waiting since 2 years but no luck for 489 FS visa
> 
> Previously I waited with 70 & 75 points but since 7 months I'm waiting with 80 points (70 Points + 10 Points for family sponsor)


Ok. Thanks. So I should not look for 489 with 80 points. But is it so that they will give preference to u rather than inviting 75 pointers for 189?


----------



## accountant0618

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, Me and my wife have 75 points in 189 visa under accountant General code. We will be able to claim 5 additional points after 3m once we complete 5 years of work experience to submit our EOI.
> 
> I have worked for 8m in my career on cash basis and that is voluntary. My employer is ready to provide me experience certificate however I have no payslips/bank statements. Can you guys tell me the chances to claim these 8m experience?


If you are asking about work assessment with CPAA, then yes you can. I didn't have payslips/bank statements from my previous work/company when I had my CPAA assessment. All turned out to be positive.


Good luck


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

auzziedream said:


> Hi bro, they are not offering 489 family sponsored visas for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> Kind Regards


Hey what do u mean?? Who told you that? 

489FS is not for General accountant??? 

Im planning to apply for 489 FS with 90 points in total for general accountant, will there be a chance for me? My TR expires next year September.


----------



## Amangupta1987

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> auzziedream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bro, they are not offering 489 family sponsored visas for pro-rata occupations.
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what do u mean?? Who told you that?
> 
> 489FS is not for General accountant???
> 
> Im planning to apply for 489 FS with 90 points in total for general accountant, will there be a chance for me? My TR expires next year September.
Click to expand...

Since when are you waiting?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Amangupta1987 said:


> Since when are you waiting?


I havent submitted yet. 
Im submitting February 2019.


----------



## ajmax

Guys what are the chance of 75 pointer in the month of September round.


----------



## cm1212

Hey Experts!!!

Please let me know if you can help!

Is there any chance for getting an invite from NSW 190 visa for Management Accountant with 75 + 5 = 80 points.

Awaiting your replies.

-Chandan



cm1212 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone of you tell me what are the chances of 75 pointers (with superior Eng and high exp) to get an invite from NSW (190). Or it is that they just send an invite to 80 pointers.
> 
> Your replies are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dumbledore

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey what do u mean?? Who told you that?
> 
> 489FS is not for General accountant???
> 
> Im planning to apply for 489 FS with 90 points in total for general accountant, will there be a chance for me? My TR expires next year September.


489 will only be offered if there are spaces left after 189. For accountants this will be very unlikely. You can check DHA website.


----------



## auzziedream

Quote from skill select website - By these occupations they mean pro-rata occupations:

SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas, then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


----------



## auzziedream

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey what do u mean?? Who told you that?
> 
> 489FS is not for General accountant???
> 
> Im planning to apply for 489 FS with 90 points in total for general accountant, will there be a chance for me? My TR expires next year September.





Amangupta1987 said:


> Ok. Thanks. So I should not look for 489 with 80 points. But is it so that they will give preference to u rather than inviting 75 pointers for 189?


They wont be giving preference for anyone. Its entirely point based when it comes to 189 visa. 

Very slim chances for 70 pointers like us for 189 visa


----------



## James018

September 11 round going to be huge. Its going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000. 
NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70. 

Good luck everyone !


----------



## Amangupta1987

I can provide the detailed duties of my current job which I am continuing for last 6 years. But I dont have detailed duties of my earlier jobs. I do have the experience certificates, Is it necessary to provide detailed duties for the old jobs also?


----------



## shaon9

James018 said:


> September 11 round going to be huge. Its going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70.
> 
> Good luck everyone !


Even if it happens, they won’t invite more than 300 accountants in a round. So cut off point will stay at 80.


----------



## James018

shaon9 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> September 11 round going to be huge. Its going to invite over 3000 EOIS, probably 3500 to 4000.
> NPR dropping to 65, while most of PRORATA on 70.
> 
> Good luck everyone !
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it happens, they won’t invite more than 300 accountants in a round. So cut off point will stay at 80.
Click to expand...

 DOHA going to invite atleast 400 Accountants


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

auzziedream said:


> Quote from skill select website - By these occupations they mean pro-rata occupations:
> 
> SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas, then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.


Are you saying that even with 90 points for 489 (Family sponsored) I will still have no chance because my occupation is pro-rata?


----------



## Lucky Chander

How can it be said that They are inviting 300-400 accountants in September round????


----------



## auzziedream

Correct


----------



## auzziedream

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Are you saying that even with 90 points for 489 (Family sponsored) I will still have no chance because my occupation is pro-rata?


Correct


----------



## James018

auzziedream said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that even with 90 points for 489 (Family sponsored) I will still have no chance because my occupation is pro-rata?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct
Click to expand...

 100% correct. No chance mate.


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hello everyone,

Here is the updated list of DOEs for 80 points. Please provide your DOEs if you are not in the list yet

21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
09.04.2018 - Doramand
09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
16.04.2018 – 191jatan
18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
25.04.2018 - quinn_244
26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
17.05.2018 - Hopeisalive
25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
28.05.2018 - Anu2815
04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
06.06.2018 - Satosa
14.06.2018 - Rika
18.06.2018 - accountant0618
19.06.2018 - mssmith
19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
19.06.2018 - Class cla
22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
28.06.2018 - steveli
30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
04.07.2018 - DilliWala
16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
16.07.2018 - Carmen19
18.07.2018 - Steveli
20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
31.07.2018 - Hayesling
03.08.2018 - Sandeep
14.08.2018 - Azii
15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
30.08.2018 – Friend of Rockstarapaque
03.09.2018 - James018
04.09.2018 - Devina2008


Cheers!


----------



## Charlotta7

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here is the updated list of DOEs for 80 points. Please provide your DOEs if you are not in the list yet
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 16.04.2018 – 191jatan
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 17.05.2018 - Hopeisalive
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 30.08.2018 – Friend of Rockstarapaque
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> 
> Cheers!





Charlotta - 21/7/2018


----------



## govtec

James018 said:


> DOHA going to invite atleast 400 Accountants


I like your optimism James, but citing a source would lend credibility to your statement.


----------



## James018

govtec said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOHA going to invite atleast 400 Accountants
> 
> 
> 
> I like your optimism James, but citing a source would lend credibility to your statement.
Click to expand...

 This is what going to happen. Thumbs up!


----------



## ykhawaja

Hello,

I have a confusion. When filing eoi section of education, should i put my bachelors first followed by master or masters followed by bachelors. 

I have a skills assessment from chartered accountants aus and nz based on my overseas bachelors degree in accounting. I am also doing a 2 year Australian masters degree in accounting but not getting that assessed since I already did the skills assessment with bachelors.

Do I have to include the Australian masters in EOI and will I be able to claim 5 points for Aus study and 5 points for regional (study in Tasmania). Again, I am not getting my masters degree from Australia assessed due to already having a positive skills assessment. 

I have heard on eoi, it says that what is the highest qualification obtained ? In my case, would it be masters from Australia( not assessed) or Bachelors from USA (assessed by relevant skill authority ).


----------



## BobNMauk

Hello All,

My 189 application is as follows:

221111 - Accountant General
Age Points - 25
General Education - 15
English Language - 20 (IELTS)
Occupation Experience - 15

Total 75 points

EOI submitted 30th August 2018


My Question is, is there anyway I can increase my 189 visa points as by the looks of ISCAH I will not be granted an invitation until July 2019. I would not be taking a partner with me as part of any potential move.

My preferred location is Melbourne (Vic) can I still apply for a 190 visa for VIC under the 221111 code 

Best Regards,

Bob


----------



## govtec

BobNMauk said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My 189 application is as follows:
> 
> 221111 - Accountant General
> Age Points - 25
> General Education - 15
> English Language - 20 (IELTS)
> Occupation Experience - 15
> 
> Total 75 points
> 
> EOI submitted 30th August 2018
> 
> 
> My Question is, is there anyway I can increase my 189 visa points as by the looks of ISCAH I will not be granted an invitation until July 2019. I would not be taking a partner with me as part of any potential move.
> 
> My preferred location is Melbourne (Vic) can I still apply for a 190 visa for VIC under the 221111 code
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Bob


VIC is not accepting any application for 221111 unless you graduated from there. I'm also at 75 point with a eoi date of Jan 2018. One avenue to increase points is NAATI exam. Otherwise, you'll have to wait it out like the rest of us.


----------



## BobNMauk

govtec said:


> VIC is not accepting any application for 221111 unless you graduated from there. I'm also at 75 point with a eoi date of Jan 2018. One avenue to increase points is NAATI exam. Otherwise, you'll have to wait it out like the rest of us.


Best of luck with your application :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> 100% correct. No chance mate.


What do u mean? Like no chance forever? 

Or it depends on the timing of my EOI? Like maybe November vs April etc?? 

Can someone please help? 

How is it possible that even with 90 points i get no chance for 489 (Family Sponsored?) this is so crazy


----------



## jontymorgan

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What do u mean? Like no chance forever?
> 
> Or it depends on the timing of my EOI? Like maybe November vs April etc??
> 
> Can someone please help?
> 
> How is it possible that even with 90 points i get no chance for 489 (Family Sponsored?) this is so crazy


It's almost impossible because for pro rata occupations all 189 EOI's at all point levels have to be invited before a 489 (FS) invitation can be issued. This means all Accountants at 65, 70, 75, and 80+ points would have to be invited before you would have a chance at getting a 489 (FS) invite. That is not going to happen in the foreseeable future.

Is there any reason why you aren't going for a 189 visa? If you are at 90 points for a 489 visa that means you should have 80 points for a 189 visa. With 80 points you should get an invite in the next 4-8 months if you submitted a 189 EOI today. You could then have permanent residency rather than a temporary visa. You could also live anywhere in Australia rather than being restricted to a regional area.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

jontymorgan said:


> It's almost impossible because for pro rata occupations all 189 EOI's at all point levels have to be invited before a 489 (FS) invitation can be issued. This means all Accountants at 65, 70, 75, and 80+ points would have to be invited before you would have a chance at getting a 489 (FS) invite. That is not going to happen in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Is there any reason why you aren't going for a 189 visa? If you are at 90 points for a 489 visa that means you should have 80 points for a 189 visa. With 80 points you should get an invite in the next 4-8 months if you submitted a 189 EOI today. You could then have permanent residency rather than a temporary visa. You could also live anywhere in Australia rather than being restricted to a regional area.


I am applying for all, 189, 190 and 489. 

I wont have 80 points for 189 or 90 points for 489 by February 2019 and Im worried 189 cut off might go up to 85 again! 

I do not think that is exactly what they imply, I was talking to agent and he said if I have 90 points for 489 and someone else has 90 points for 189 then that person will get the invite first before I do. 

It doesnt make sense for someone with 90 points for 489 to wait for everyone even 65 points for 189 to get an invite first. 

If that is the case, then what is the point of 489 anywayz? There are still 10 points getting 489 monthly meaning in a year there would be around 120, I am pretty sure most of them would have pro-rata occupations anyway?


----------



## handyjohn

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I am applying for all, 189, 190 and 489.
> 
> 
> 
> I wont have 80 points for 189 or 90 points for 489 by February 2019 and Im worried 189 cut off might go up to 85 again!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think that is exactly what they imply, I was talking to agent and he said if I have 90 points for 489 and someone else has 90 points for 189 then that person will get the invite first before I do.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesnt make sense for someone with 90 points for 489 to wait for everyone even 65 points for 189 to get an invite first.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, then what is the point of 489 anywayz? There are still 10 points getting 489 monthly meaning in a year there would be around 120, I am pretty sure most of them would have pro-rata occupations anyway?




I strongly advise you to change your agent. If he/she doesn’t know basic things which are mentioned on skillselect page then how come he/she is able to handle all your PR journey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

handyjohn said:


> I strongly advise you to change your agent. If he/she doesn’t know basic things which are mentioned on skillselect page then how come he/she is able to handle all your PR journey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. thanks
It is just so frustrating cuz I paid him $220 for 1 hour consultation and he said I would def get it cuz I would get 90 points etc etc. 

And he is the Accredited Specialist in Migration Law and there are only less than 90 Accredited Specialist in Migration Law in the whole Australia so I thought he would be worth the money. 

What is the point of 489FS if this is so bs.... So upset.


----------



## Dumbledore

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I see. thanks
> It is just so frustrating cuz I paid him $220 for 1 hour consultation and he said I would def get it cuz I would get 90 points etc etc.
> 
> And he is the Accredited Specialist in Migration Law and there are only less than 90 Accredited Specialist in Migration Law in the whole Australia so I thought he would be worth the money.
> 
> What is the point of 489FS if this is so bs.... So upset.


I'd rather spend that 1 hour surfing DHA website and this forum and will get more accurate info. These are very basic things.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Dumbledore said:


> I'd rather spend that 1 hour surfing DHA website and this forum and will get more accurate info. These are very basic things.


Well I spent several hours on this one and other forums as well, everyday lol . 
I wanted to talk about my employer sponsorship that's why I booked the consultation with him. 

Still, $220. damn


----------



## Welshtone

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Well I spent several hours on this one and other forums as well, everyday lol .
> I wanted to talk about my employer sponsorship that's why I booked the consultation with him.
> 
> Still, $220. damn


Hi

As I tell everyone, pro rata occupations should not get invited for 489FS, but it has happened in the past - so always lodge a separate EOI for the 489FS. 

For Accountants to get a 485FS invitation, the total number of invites for the round has to cut off before the individual quota for Accountants cuts off. This did happen once on 6th December 2017 when the total number was reduced to 300 and they did not reduce the 239 Accountant allocation - so it was mainly Accountants (and Auditors) that were invited for that round. The chances of these planets lining up again are close to zero, but, you just never know.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone

James018 said:


> DOHA going to invite atleast 400 Accountants


Hi James

I love your optimism.

If I were to stretch my optimism for Accountants, the best I could get to would be a 2,500 total round, with 1500 going to pro ratas. 1320 out of 2490 went to pro ratas lat month and 264 was the share for Accountants - so 300 would then be the invites for Accountants. With the then 106 Auditors, you could get to a 400 figure.

I think many would settle for 300 but we will get some idea of the numbers later tonight

Regards

Tony


----------



## Lucky Chander

Anyone expecting Invitations tonight


----------



## Welshtone

Lucky Chander said:


> Anyone expecting Invitations tonight


Hi

Every 80 point Accountant who lodged 80 point EOI from 15th March 2018 through to the end of April and hopefully a bit into May 2018, I would imagine

So the first 10 people on Neeraj1328's list

Regards

Tony


----------



## kunalbatra46

Welshtone said:


> Hi James
> 
> 
> 
> I love your optimism.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to stretch my optimism for Accountants, the best I could get to would be a 2,500 total round, with 1500 going to pro ratas. 1320 out of 2490 went to pro ratas lat month and 264 was the share for Accountants - so 300 would then be the invites for Accountants. With the then 106 Auditors, you could get to a 400 figure.
> 
> 
> 
> I think many would settle for 300 but we will get some idea of the numbers later tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> Tony




Hi tony,

Greetings

Does the occupation ceiling for current FY includes other skilled visas as well? As the websites still says it includes other visas


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky Chander

I have a question when we lodging an EOI DO we need to add all the education qualifications from 12th standards or just the Australian qualification we claiming points for. I am bit confuse on this. 
Can anyone help me on this please. As I haven’t added my other qualification apart from Australian accounting degree. It would be great. As I don’t want to take any risks


----------



## Welshtone

kunalbatra46 said:


> Hi tony,
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Does the occupation ceiling for current FY includes other skilled visas as well? As the websites still says it includes other visas
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is 1000 less than last year so I like to think that the 3753 is an adjusted figure and 11th August round invited 7% of that ceiling, in line with all other pro rata ceilings - we are trying to get Immigration to confirm this

Regards

Tony


----------



## Faraz365

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Every 80 point Accountant who lodged 80 point EOI from 15th March 2018 through to the end of April and hopefully a bit into May 2018, I would imagine
> 
> So the first 10 people on Neeraj1328's list
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony,

Do you think there are ample 80 pointers?
As per neeraj list, there are around 43 80pointers. You are predicting even for 300 round invitation today, the queue move only for 1 and half months .
If thats the case, it is difficult for 75 pointers like me with doe 21oct is impossible. Worried

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmax

43 people on 80 pointer list.

If the invite in the month of sep is for 400 applicants then is there a chance for 75 pointers like me. Eoi filled on april 18?

Can we start a 75 pointer applicant list aswell


----------



## Welshtone

Faraz365 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Do you think there are ample 80 pointers?
> As per neeraj list, there are around 43 80pointers. You are predicting even for 300 round invitation today, the queue move only for 1 and half months .
> If thats the case, it is difficult for 75 pointers like me with doe 21oct is impossible. Worried
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Hi

If it keeps moving 6 weeks per month it will be June 2019 before a 75 point EOI has a chance - then the 75 pointer from and near 18th October 2017 has chance - but June is too far ahead to be guessing - so I would also be serious worried if I were you and there was no chance of increasing my points.

Obviously a movement closer to 2 months or more would be in your favour - so let's see what happens tonight

Regards

Tony


----------



## accountant0618

Any news on NSW 190 Approval for those invited last 23/8?


:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz365

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> If it keeps moving 6 weeks per month it will be June 2019 before a 75 point EOI has a chance - then the 75 pointer from and near 18th October 2017 has chance - but June is too far ahead to be guessing - so I would also be serious worried if I were you and there was no chance of increasing my points.
> 
> Obviously a movement closer to 2 months or more would be in your favour - so let's see what happens tonight
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thanks tony.

I will be having 80 points in june.
Hoping before that on 75 points only I can get an invite. Hope....

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Guys please post your points and doe as soon as you get invite today...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Faraz365 said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> If it keeps moving 6 weeks per month it will be June 2019 before a 75 point EOI has a chance - then the 75 pointer from and near 18th October 2017 has chance - but June is too far ahead to be guessing - so I would also be serious worried if I were you and there was no chance of increasing my points.
> 
> Obviously a movement closer to 2 months or more would be in your favour - so let's see what happens tonight
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tony.
> 
> I will be having 80 points in june.
> Hoping before that on 75 points only I can get an invite. Hope....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 There are 600-700 ppl altogether on 80 waiting since March 15. I believe more than 50% will get invited tonight.


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys,

With a few updates from here and myimmitracker

21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
09.04.2018 - Doramand
09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
16.04.2018 – 191jatan
18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
25.04.2018 - quinn_244
26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
17.05.2018 - Hopeisalive
25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
28.05.2018 - Anu2815
04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
06.06.2018 - Satosa
14.06.2018 - Rika
18.06.2018 - accountant0618
19.06.2018 - mssmith
19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
19.06.2018 - Class cla
22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
28.06.2018 - steveli
30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
04.07.2018 - DilliWala
16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
16.07.2018 - Carmen19
18.07.2018 - Steveli
20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
21.07.2018 - Charlotta
31.07.2018 - Hayesling
03.08.2018 - Sandeep
14.08.2018 - Azii
15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
30.08.2018 – Friend of Rockstarapaque
02.09.2018 – Jade Ying
03.09.2018 - James018
04.09.2018 - Devina2008

Good luck for tonight


----------



## srandha1

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> With a few updates from here and myimmitracker
> 
> 21.03.2018 - Adv Nitesh
> 22.03.2018 - Anusha Bhaila
> 29.03.2018 - Lucky Chander
> 09.04.2018 - Doramand
> 09.04.2018 - Imtia Pranti
> 16.04.2018 – 191jatan
> 18.04.2018 - Kill Joys
> 20.04.2018 - Lucky Clover
> 25.04.2018 - quinn_244
> 26.04.2018 - Harmanpreet
> 15.05.2018 - Anu Lama
> 17.05.2018 - Hopeisalive
> 25.05.2018 - paritaleuva
> 28.05.2018 - Anu2815
> 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1
> 06.06.2018 - Satosa
> 14.06.2018 - Rika
> 18.06.2018 - accountant0618
> 19.06.2018 - mssmith
> 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh
> 19.06.2018 - Class cla
> 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky
> 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa
> 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87
> 28.06.2018 - steveli
> 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya
> 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie
> 04.07.2018 - DilliWala
> 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal
> 16.07.2018 - Carmen19
> 18.07.2018 - Steveli
> 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA
> 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari
> 21.07.2018 - Charlotta
> 31.07.2018 - Hayesling
> 03.08.2018 - Sandeep
> 14.08.2018 - Azii
> 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101
> 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman
> 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza
> 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung
> 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd
> 30.08.2018 – Friend of Rockstarapaque
> 02.09.2018 – Jade Ying
> 03.09.2018 - James018
> 04.09.2018 - Devina2008
> 
> Good luck for tonight


what is this list?. i have updated my eoi to 80 points in july-18. can anyone tell when can i expect the invite??


----------



## Neeraj1328

srandha1 said:


> what is this list?. i have updated my eoi to 80 points in july-18. can anyone tell when can i expect the invite??


This is the list of 80 pointers EOIs in order of their DOE. What is you DOE?


----------



## srandha1

Neeraj1328 said:


> srandha1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is this list?. i have updated my eoi to 80 points in july-18. can anyone tell when can i expect the invite??
> 
> 
> 
> This is the list of 80 pointers EOIs in order of their DOE. What is you DOE?
Click to expand...

13 th July 2018


----------



## kunalbatra46

Guys update us, invitations started already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

25 april got invited guys..others please update!

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

16/05 accountant invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

handyjohn said:


> 16/05 accountant invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OMG. Congratulations everyone! With May DOE's getting invited, I'm hopeful I'd be invited on the next round! 


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Faraz365

Guys please update. I am expecting more till june

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15

30/04 - Accountant


----------



## srandha1

handyjohn said:


> 16/05 accountant invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points??


----------



## accountant0618

Faraz365 said:


> Guys please update. I am expecting more till june
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


June here. No invite yet.


----------



## Saraswat15

Saraswat15 said:


> 30/04 - Accountant


80 points


----------



## arkind13

Quote:
Originally Posted by Saraswat15 View Post
30/04 - Accountant
80 points

You got invited?


----------



## kunalbatra46

handyjohn said:


> 16/05 accountant invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi mate,

Is that confirmed?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeraj1328

accountant0618 said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please update. I am expecting more till june
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> June here. No invite yet.
Click to expand...

If you haven’t got it yet, does that mean you will not get it today?


----------



## accountant0618

Saraswat15 said:


> 80 points


Congratulations!:clap2:


----------



## accountant0618

Neeraj1328 said:


> If you haven’t got it yet, does that mean you will not get it today?


Looks like it. It's already almost 1 am. Rounds don't last that long


----------



## Doramand

EOI 09/04 
80 points invited


----------



## Omi2287

Pls put you DOI with points


----------



## Omi2287

Congratulations..!!


----------



## arkind13

Doramand said:


> EOI 09/04
> 80 points invited


Congratulations and all the best for lodging. Hope you get the grant soon.


----------



## Faraz365

Hope is alive and paritaleuva.please update.. you people are the active members of this group.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

What's the latest DoE invited for General Accountants with 80 points? I'm hearing it's been a huge round.


----------



## Bell11

Any one with external auditor got invitation?


----------



## Hopeisalive

Haven't received anything mate. Would be disappointed as 16/05 got it. Fell short of one day




Faraz365 said:


> Hope is alive and paritaleuva.please update.. you people are the active members of this group.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi All, just received my invitation. Date of effect 17/05. Was there in spam folder. Please everyone check your spams. Thanks for the support guys. Good luck to you all


----------



## charupriyal

Congratulations all who got their EOI


----------



## kencsr

Hi, so is the latest cut-off 80 points at 17/05?



Hopeisalive said:


> Hi All, just received my invitation. Date of effect 17/05. Was there in spam folder. Please everyone check your spams. Thanks for the support guys. Good luck to you all


----------



## Lucky Chander

Hello everyone 


Doe-29/03/2018

Finally got an invitation. Good luck rest. It was such a long wait for me. Hopefully Immigration process the rest of quicker so that 70- 75 plus also started to get invitations.


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> Hi All, just received my invitation. Date of effect 17/05. Was there in spam folder. Please everyone check your spams. Thanks for the support guys. Good luck to you all


Heyyy buddy, congrates.....really happy for you...hope we 75pointers also get invite sometime in the future.....all the best for the next process

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Congrates buddy...all the best for the next process.


Lucky Chander said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> Doe-29/03/2018
> 
> Finally got an invitation. Good luck rest. It was such a long wait for me. Hopefully Immigration process the rest of quicker so that 70- 75 plus also started to get invitations.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> Heyyy buddy, congrates.....really happy for you...hope we 75pointers also get invite sometime in the future.....all the best for the next process
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


so 75 with DOE 10/10/2018 have a chance of getting a invite this year?


----------



## Faraz365

Frankly speaking not in this financial year mate....sorry....


sanjayguha said:


> so 75 with DOE 10/10/2018 have a chance of getting a invite this year?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> Frankly speaking not in this financial year mate....sorry....
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


ooopss sorry my DOE is 10/10/2017.. my bad, is there any chance with that?


----------



## Faraz365

Yes..did you suspend your eoi before?


sanjayguha said:


> ooopss sorry my DOE is 10/10/2017.. my bad, is there any chance with that?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> Yes..did you suspend your eoi before?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


yeah mate had to due family and financial issues. any idea when? by my estimate and with the current info we have it should be around feb. please correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Faraz365

Correct buddy.. even I am expecting somewhere around jan or feb if present situation continues till then..good luck.


sanjayguha said:


> yeah mate had to due family and financial issues. any idea when? by my estimate and with the current info we have it should be around feb. please correct me if i am wrong


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayman_Mohsen

*General Accountant 221111*

Hello
I am applying for occupation : General Accountant 221111
Now, I am stuck in the assessment stage, and I got a confusing reply demanding more detailed information and extra requirements.
I would much appreciate if someone who passed before can contact me .


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

I am so happy for those who've received the invitation today!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS and THANK YOU FOR SHARING THE GREAT NEWS.
I am at 80points as of 15.08.18 and my visa is expiring on 27.12.18. Really hoping to receive my invite by then.


----------



## Anu2815

*No invitation yet*

Hey, 
I didn't receive any invitation. 
DOE 28/05/2018 


80 points
PTE 90 each: 20
work exp: 5
Study: 20
PY:5
Age: 30


----------



## Devina2008

It looks like the cutoff is until 16th of May. You will get it in next round don't worry. Cheers!! m


Anu2815 said:


> Hey,
> I didn't receive any invitation.
> DOE 28/05/2018
> 
> 
> 80 points
> PTE 90 each: 20
> work exp: 5
> Study: 20
> PY:5
> Age: 30


----------



## Rockstarapaque

I think the cutoff is 17.05.2018. One of the guys on the forum got it on that date. He got the email in his junk folder. Please check yours too.


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone,
I am a new member here, would like to ask you guys about my chance of getting invite.

Occupation: general accountant & external auditor
Age & aus study: 50
English: 20
PY: 5
Partner: 5
DOE: 11/08/2018

Total 80p for 189 & 85p for 190NSW.

I also have some questions want to ask everyone here if you may know:

1. If i dont have any experience related to accouting but other jobs, do we still have to put in the eoi, in the experience section? Or we just leave it emty?

2. Is it better or the same if we separate eoi for 189, 190, 489 or tick them altogether in 1 eoi?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Faraz365

You still have to keep it but mark it as irrelavant. Lodge separate eoi instead of clubbing under 1 eoi..190 separately and 189 separately.


Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a new member here, would like to ask you guys about my chance of getting invite.
> 
> Occupation: general accountant & external auditor
> Age & aus study: 50
> English: 20
> PY: 5
> Partner: 5
> DOE: 11/08/2018
> 
> Total 80p for 189 & 85p for 190NSW.
> 
> I also have some questions want to ask everyone here if you may know:
> 
> 1. If i dont have any experience related to accouting but other jobs, do we still have to put in the eoi, in the experience section? Or we just leave it emty?
> 
> 2. Is it better or the same if we separate eoi for 189, 190, 489 or tick them altogether in 1 eoi?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> You still have to keep it but mark it as irrelavant. Lodge separate eoi instead of clubbing under 1 eoi..190 separately and 189 separately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Hi why does lodging them separately make any difference? 
Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Faraz365

It is known fact or belief that people who lodge separately does make the difference. There is no harm or cost involved if one has lodged separately. Rest depends on how you want to go ahead.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hi why does lodging them separately make any difference?
> Can you please elaborate?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi Faraz,

Thanks for your response.

I would like to ask you to clarify a bit more:

- what are the differences of submitting separate eoi for 189 & 190? Does it affect the chance of getting invite?

- also about the experience, again what if i dont put them in, any effect to the chance of getting invite? If i update the experience now, does it affect my doe?

Thanks so much Faraz 🙂




Faraz365 said:


> It is known fact or belief that people who lodge separately does make the difference. There is no harm or cost involved if one has lodged separately. Rest depends on how you want to go ahead.
> 
> 
> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi why does lodging them separately make any difference?
> Can you please elaborate?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> It is known fact or belief that people who lodge separately does make the difference. There is no harm or cost involved if one has lodged separately. Rest depends on how you want to go ahead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


What is the difference here that you are talking about? 
Can you give some examples? 
Like by doing so u get invited sooner?? Im confused


----------



## Faraz365

There is no difference in here. But people and Even I believe that lodging spearately will help. Me and friend both lodged our eoi for accountant with 80 pointes incl state nomination. My friend applied separately and me clubbed with 189. My friend got it and I didnt. Even I heard from many here who advice you to file separately.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What is the difference here that you are talking about?
> Can you give some examples?
> Like by doing so u get invited sooner?? Im confused


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> There is no difference in here. But people and Even I believe that lodging spearately will help. Me and friend both lodged our eoi for accountant with 80 pointes incl state nomination. My friend applied separately and me clubbed with 189. My friend got it and I didnt. Even I heard from many here who advice you to file separately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Ah I see. 

So you are saying, both you and your friends, who have the same total points and the same point breakdown, lodged it on the same time same day.

You friend got it and you didnt? 
Did you friend get 190? 

Many thanks. I keep in mind when I lodge my eoi. 

I already had an eoi of 70 points in Jan 2018, once I get 80 points do I update that eoi or just submit a new one all together?


----------



## accountant0618

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is known fact or belief that people who lodge separately does make the difference. There is no harm or cost involved if one has lodged separately. Rest depends on how you want to go ahead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference here that you are talking about?
> Can you give some examples?
> Like by doing so u get invited sooner?? Im confused
Click to expand...


For example, if you have 1 EoI for both 189 and 190... say you got approved for 190 and got the ITA, your eoi will be locked and you will no longer be invited for 189. What if, you are already expecting a 189 invite in the next round?

It wont matter really if you want to go to NSW and apply for NSW 190. It matters if you prefer VIC but the only option for 190 for you is NSW at the moment. Plus theres the freedom of choice in 189.


----------



## Faraz365

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Ah I see.
> 
> So you are saying, both you and your friends, who have the same total points and the same point breakdown, lodged it on the same time same day.
> 
> You friend got it and you didnt?
> Did you friend get 190?
> 
> Many thanks. I keep in mind when I lodge my eoi.
> 
> I already had an eoi of 70 points in Jan 2018, once I get 80 points do I update that eoi or just submit a new one all together?


Its always recommended to submit a new one once your points get updated and withdraw the old one without fail. The reason being the eoi expiry date of 2 years starts from the initial eoi lodge date and not the updated date. Hope it helps.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

accountant0618 said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faraz365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is known fact or belief that people who lodge separately does make the difference. There is no harm or cost involved if one has lodged separately. Rest depends on how you want to go ahead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference here that you are talking about?
> Can you give some examples?
> Like by doing so u get invited sooner?? Im confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example, if you have 1 EoI for both 189 and 190... say you got approved for 190 and got the ITA, your eoi will be locked and you will no longer be invited for 189. What if, you are already expecting a 189 invite in the next round?
> 
> It wont matter really if you want to go to NSW and apply for NSW 190. It matters if you prefer VIC but the only option for 190 for you is NSW at the moment. Plus theres the freedom of choice in 189.
Click to expand...

Perfect example would be my case ...I'm waiting for my 190 NSW approval but I'm also expecting a 189 invite next round... I prefer to live in melbourne cause I know a lot of people from my hometown there. VIC 190 is not an option for me as they prefer those who studied there.


----------



## Anu2815

*No invitation yet*

In Iscah it says the invitation cut off is 27/05/2018. 

How unlucky I am  


DOE 80 points on 28/05/2018


----------



## Faraz365

Anu2815 said:


> In Iscah it says the invitation cut off is 27/05/2018.
> 
> How unlucky I am
> 
> 
> DOE 80 points on 28/05/2018


No. It says 17may..but still unlucky..cheer up mate, you will be getting invite in next round for sure.. 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> No. It says 17may..but still unlucky..cheer up mate, you will be getting invite in next round for sure..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


It said 27 May 2018 lol.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

accountant0618 said:


> Perfect example would be my case ...I'm waiting for my 190 NSW approval but I'm also expecting a 189 invite next round... I prefer to live in melbourne cause I know a lot of people from my hometown there. VIC 190 is not an option for me as they prefer those who studied there.


Does 190 NSW prefer people studying in Sydney as well?


----------



## Anu2815

*No invitation yet*

No they have updated it. 27/05


----------



## Faraz365

Is it.. dnt worry brother. You will get it. I am waiting from 18 months....still cheering up....


Anu2815 said:


> No they have updated it. 27/05


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Nsw considers those who have superior english and high exp points.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Does 190 NSW prefer people studying in Sydney as well?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Dear 80 pinters who have been invited under 189, please cancel your 190 eoi if lodged separetely so that others have a chance.. thanks in advance..

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> Nsw considers those who have superior english and high exp points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


How about superior English with no exp point. 

Gosh, I wish they have the same requirements as Vic, would be so much easier.


----------



## Faraz365

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> How about superior English with no exp point.
> 
> Gosh, I wish they have the same requirements as Vic, would be so much easier.


I fear no buddy. Many have superior english here even me. First they see high points, then superior english, then high exp points. This is the trend they follow...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> I fear no buddy. Many have superior english here even me. First they see high points, then superior english, then high exp points. This is the trend they follow...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


But again, if they cannot find a person with these specofication, they reduce any 1 criteria. For example: high points like 85 without exp...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone,

I would like to ask a question regarding eoi submittion.

I have lost my passport and then changed a new one with different number. I am considerring 2 solutions:

- should i change my passport number? Does it affect my date of effect (as it is the only thing i concern)?

- what if i keep it and get invite, then explain to them that i lost my passport and change the new one? Is it possible if they accept it?

Thank you so much, appreciated your advices!


----------



## sachin.2

Hi Members,
I have a question on NSW selection methodology. I have 80 points w/o state nomination with superior english and more than 8 years of experience. But i have applied under Management Accountant not as General Accountant. 
1) Do NSW prefer General Accountant over Management?
2) when will NSW next round going to be held?
3) With 8th August eoi, by when i can expect invite?

Thanks 
Sachin


----------



## accountant0618

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to ask a question regarding eoi submittion.
> 
> I have lost my passport and then changed a new one with different number. I am considerring 2 solutions:
> 
> - should i change my passport number? Does it affect my date of effect (as it is the only thing i concern)?
> 
> - what if i keep it and get invite, then explain to them that i lost my passport and change the new one? Is it possible if they accept it?
> 
> Thank you so much, appreciated your advices!


DOE will only change if there is a change in points. In that case, you can change your passport number.


----------



## kazi.nusrah

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Accountant General (221111) on 05/06/2018 through an agency.

On 19/07/2018 i got a mail for clarification of my subject names mismatching as per my transcripts and course syllabus from mumbai university.

I mailed a reply for the query raised by them on 06/08/2018 for the said clarifications. 
on 05/09/18 i got a negative skill assessment stating that

"my educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test. Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed not suitable for migration to Australia under your nominated occupation classification. this is because not all the competency areas have been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth". " You are required to pass subject Financial Accounting & Reporting (Accounting theory only) to cover competency areas mandatory or your nominated occupation. 

1). i have completed Bachelors of Commerce (Accountancy and Finance) and
Masters of Commerce (Accountancy).

2). I have cleared CA entrance exam (CPT) and Intermediate (PCC) group I paper.
Working in a CA firm for last 11years.

3). Age 30pts, English test 10pts, Qualification 15 pts, Skilled employment 15pts total 70 points.

4). what should i do in this case now.
can i mail CAANZ and reply that the specified subjects have been covered by me in my educational qualification?? will they revert me on my case??? will i get positve skill assessment??

5). What about the assessing bodies CPA/IPA??? should i give my case to them to assess my skill assessment??

OR 

6). UNDER WHICH OCCUPATION CODE SHOULD I PROCEED TO GET MY SKILL ASSESSMENT DONE SO THAT I CAN FOLLOW THE PROCEDURE TO GET PR.

7). If a person has done BCom (Accounting & Finance) & MCom (Accountancy) then which occupation code should be used for skill assessment and from which assessing body to migrate??

please do guide and revert me..
need valuable advice.


----------



## accountant0618

Anu2815 said:


> In Iscah it says the invitation cut off is 27/05/2018.
> 
> How unlucky I am
> 
> 
> DOE 80 points on 28/05/2018


Cheer up! You'll get it in the next round. :clap2:


----------



## accountant0618

sachin.2 said:


> Hi Members,
> I have a question on NSW selection methodology. I have 80 points w/o state nomination with superior english and more than 8 years of experience. But i have applied under Management Accountant not as General Accountant.
> 1) Do NSW prefer General Accountant over Management?
> 2) when will NSW next round going to be held?
> 3) With 8th August eoi, by when i can expect invite?
> 
> Thanks
> Sachin


1) I'm not so sure if they have a preference. Management Accountant is also in their list so that shouldn't be a problem. But as I remember most people here reported to have been invited for GA(Including me). I don't recall if there was a MA invited last 23/8. Try reading back on previous threads from 23/8. Or check Immitracker.

2) Nobody knows when it will be as unlike 189, they don't have a specific date of rounds. Keep checking your email.

3) If they don't have such preference over GA, you have a good chance of an invite anytime soon as they invite those with superior english and over 8 years work experience.

Good Luck!


----------



## Faraz365

There was no management accountant invited for 190 from nsw recently. I am also a management accountant all my friends got invite except me


accountant0618 said:


> 1) I'm not so sure if they have a preference. Management Accountant is also in their list so that shouldn't be a problem. But as I remember most people here reported to have been invited for GA(Including me). I don't recall if there was a MA invited last 23/8. Try reading back on previous threads from 23/8. Or check Immitracker.
> 
> 2) Nobody knows when it will be as unlike 189, they don't have a specific date of rounds. Keep checking your email.
> 
> 3) If they don't have such preference over GA, you have a good chance of an invite anytime soon as they invite those with superior english and over 8 years work experience.
> 
> Good Luck!


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sachin.2

Faraz365 said:


> There was no management accountant invited for 190 from nsw recently. I am also a management accountant all my friends got invite except me
> 
> 
> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I'm not so sure if they have a preference. Management Accountant is also in their list so that shouldn't be a problem. But as I remember most people here reported to have been invited for GA(Including me). I don't recall if there was a MA invited last 23/8. Try reading back on previous threads from 23/8. Or check Immitracker.
> 
> 2) Nobody knows when it will be as unlike 189, they don't have a specific date of rounds. Keep checking your email.
> 
> 3) If they don't have such preference over GA, you have a good chance of an invite anytime soon as they invite those with superior english and over 8 years work experience.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


What is your points breakup and eoi? Did your friend get invite for MA or GA and when?

And most importantly, Best of luck! 

Regards


----------



## handyjohn

kazi.nusrah said:


> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Accountant General (221111) on 05/06/2018 through an agency.
> 
> 
> 
> On 19/07/2018 i got a mail for clarification of my subject names mismatching as per my transcripts and course syllabus from mumbai university.
> 
> 
> 
> I mailed a reply for the query raised by them on 06/08/2018 for the said clarifications.
> 
> on 05/09/18 i got a negative skill assessment stating that
> 
> 
> 
> "my educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test. Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed not suitable for migration to Australia under your nominated occupation classification. this is because not all the competency areas have been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth". " You are required to pass subject Financial Accounting & Reporting (Accounting theory only) to cover competency areas mandatory or your nominated occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> 1). i have completed Bachelors of Commerce (Accountancy and Finance) and
> 
> Masters of Commerce (Accountancy).
> 
> 
> 
> 2). I have cleared CA entrance exam (CPT) and Intermediate (PCC) group I paper.
> 
> Working in a CA firm for last 11years.
> 
> 
> 
> 3). Age 30pts, English test 10pts, Qualification 15 pts, Skilled employment 15pts total 70 points.
> 
> 
> 
> 4). what should i do in this case now.
> 
> can i mail CAANZ and reply that the specified subjects have been covered by me in my educational qualification?? will they revert me on my case??? will i get positve skill assessment??
> 
> 
> 
> 5). What about the assessing bodies CPA/IPA??? should i give my case to them to assess my skill assessment??
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 6). UNDER WHICH OCCUPATION CODE SHOULD I PROCEED TO GET MY SKILL ASSESSMENT DONE SO THAT I CAN FOLLOW THE PROCEDURE TO GET PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 7). If a person has done BCom (Accounting & Finance) & MCom (Accountancy) then which occupation code should be used for skill assessment and from which assessing body to migrate??
> 
> 
> 
> please do guide and revert me..
> 
> need valuable advice.




If you are so experienced then I believe it’s not so hard for you to attempt one exam online. You can appear anytime and clear that in few days. But apart from assessment you need atleast 80 points to get PR


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

80 inc. State sponsorship for MA. My friends are in GA


sachin.2 said:


> What is your points breakup and eoi? Did your friend get invite for MA or GA and when?
> 
> And most importantly, Best of luck!
> 
> Regards


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Omi2287

Hi pals I’m new to this thread 
I have eoi lodged on 8/8/18 at 80 points GA and IA.


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> 80 inc. State sponsorship for MA. My friends are in GA
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


anyone knows why Iscah is predicting that 75 pointers will only be invited after july 2019?


----------



## Faraz365

I sent an email to them regarding the time when I get the invitation. They are predicting to be in may round. May 11... They are taking 6 weeks movement for accountant in their calculation.


sanjayguha said:


> anyone knows why Iscah is predicting that 75 pointers will only be invited after july 2019?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjayguha

Faraz365 said:


> I sent an email to them regarding the time when I get the invitation. They are predicting to be in may round. May 11... They are taking 6 weeks movement for accountant in their calculation.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


what is your DOE? also i thought the movement was closer to 9 weeks after this round. is that not correct? 25/3/2018 to 25/5/2018 as per Iscahs info.


----------



## Faraz365

sanjayguha said:


> what is your DOE? also i thought the movement was closer to 9 weeks after this round. is that not correct? 25/3/2018 to 25/5/2018 as per Iscahs info.


Mine is 21 oct 2017...recent invitation round gave a movement of approx 9 weeks. But iscah take 6 weeks movement when they are predicting the invite round. See the latest posts of tony. He is from iscah I strongly believe....you will understand.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## cm1212

Hi,

If you see my signature you'll come to know, I had the same problem. I applied CPA and they asked me to appear for F.A.R. Which I did and passed. Then for some issue, they rejected my experience and then I moved to IPA for getting my Qualification and Exp assessed but changed the code to MA from GA and got a positive one.

Go to CPA's website see if you can find out what is covered under FAR and have finished that at any level including CA(inter) that should be fine enough.

Try to map subjects to their requirements and make their work easy.

All the best!!!






kazi.nusrah said:


> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Accountant General (221111) on 05/06/2018 through an agency.
> 
> On 19/07/2018 i got a mail for clarification of my subject names mismatching as per my transcripts and course syllabus from mumbai university.
> 
> I mailed a reply for the query raised by them on 06/08/2018 for the said clarifications.
> on 05/09/18 i got a negative skill assessment stating that
> 
> "my educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least Australian Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test. Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed not suitable for migration to Australia under your nominated occupation classification. this is because not all the competency areas have been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth". " You are required to pass subject Financial Accounting & Reporting (Accounting theory only) to cover competency areas mandatory or your nominated occupation.
> 
> 1). i have completed Bachelors of Commerce (Accountancy and Finance) and
> Masters of Commerce (Accountancy).
> 
> 2). I have cleared CA entrance exam (CPT) and Intermediate (PCC) group I paper.
> Working in a CA firm for last 11years.
> 
> 3). Age 30pts, English test 10pts, Qualification 15 pts, Skilled employment 15pts total 70 points.
> 
> 4). what should i do in this case now.
> can i mail CAANZ and reply that the specified subjects have been covered by me in my educational qualification?? will they revert me on my case??? will i get positve skill assessment??
> 
> 5). What about the assessing bodies CPA/IPA??? should i give my case to them to assess my skill assessment??
> 
> OR
> 
> 6). UNDER WHICH OCCUPATION CODE SHOULD I PROCEED TO GET MY SKILL ASSESSMENT DONE SO THAT I CAN FOLLOW THE PROCEDURE TO GET PR.
> 
> 7). If a person has done BCom (Accounting & Finance) & MCom (Accountancy) then which occupation code should be used for skill assessment and from which assessing body to migrate??
> 
> please do guide and revert me..
> need valuable advice.


----------



## leaps123

Hi,

Any friends under External Auditor received invitation yesterday or the day before?
Just wanted to know about the latest Date of Effect.

It seems the DOE of Accountants has advanced by 1 month when compared with Auditors, the case was vice-versa last year.


----------



## Salman007

Hello everyone..I have a doubt..if I go for a 489 visa..Fili it properly and got approved or waiting..Then I get a 189 or 190 invitation..What options would I have?? Can I switch Visa ? Is it possible ? Will that be double the visa fees ?


----------



## rocker086

Hi All, 

Can someone please help me in guiding, if I can claim spouse points with BCom(H) degree from DU and MBA distance from symbiosis?

Will CPA give a positive assessment for these degrees and under which ANZSCO these will fall? 

Thanks.


----------



## kazi.nusrah

handyjohn said:


> If you are so experienced then I believe it’s not so hard for you to attempt one exam online. You can appear anytime and clear that in few days. But apart from assessment you need atleast 80 points to get PR
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you guide me please.,..
which subject exam to give online and within how much time frame should i answer that exam????


----------



## kazi.nusrah

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you see my signature you'll come to know, I had the same problem. I applied CPA and they asked me to appear for F.A.R. Which I did and passed. Then for some issue, they rejected my experience and then I moved to IPA for getting my Qualification and Exp assessed but changed the code to MA from GA and got a positive one.
> 
> Go to CPA's website see if you can find out what is covered under FAR and have finished that at any level including CA(inter) that should be fine enough.
> 
> Try to map subjects to their requirements and make their work easy.
> 
> All the best!!!


can you please guide me.....
did they provided you the links to appear for FAR exam??
how much time period or deadline they gave you to appear for that exam???
can u explain me regarding FAR exam.. how much need to score out of and a brief idea of that exam..
thanks buddy in advance


----------



## handyjohn

kazi.nusrah said:


> can you guide me please.,..
> 
> which subject exam to give online and within how much time frame should i answer that exam????




Once you get an outcome letter from CPA, you. An access all material and exam related info on their portal. You can appear anywhere and anytime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

Hello Guys,

apologies for late response.

I was hoping for the invite on 11th, which didnt happen. By reading the messages, I gotta know they stopped at 15th May 2018, and mine is 25th May.

So I shall be hopeful for the next round. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Faraz365

They have stopped at 27th may, please check your spam folder or skillselect account once...


paritaleuva said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> apologies for late response.
> 
> I was hoping for the invite on 11th, which didnt happen. By reading the messages, I gotta know they stopped at 15th May 2018, and mine is 25th May.
> 
> So I shall be hopeful for the next round. Fingers crossed.


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

Faraz365 said:


> They have stopped at 27th may, please check your spam folder or skillselect account once...
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


I have applied through the lawyer, and I checked with them on 11th afternoon, they said they didnt hear anything so far.


----------



## Faraz365

paritaleuva said:


> I have applied through the lawyer, and I checked with them on 11th afternoon, they said they didnt hear anything so far.


Check it once again...because till25th may.confirmed. on 27th may too 1 person has reported invite......

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey guys I’m kinda confused and do not know which option to go for .

189 75 points
190. 75 + 5

Going to apply for Tasmania 190 state nomination but that would limit me to the state itself with not enough opportunities .
The only option I have to increase my points is Naati and professional year which both take time and $$$$.


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys I’m kinda confused and do not know which option to go for .
> 
> 189 75 points
> 190. 75 + 5
> 
> Going to apply for Tasmania 190 state nomination but that would limit me to the state itself with not enough opportunities .
> The only option I have to increase my points is Naati and professional year which both take time and $$$$.




A bird in hand is better than two on the bush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys I’m kinda confused and do not know which option to go for .
> 
> 189 75 points
> 190. 75 + 5
> 
> Going to apply for Tasmania 190 state nomination but that would limit me to the state itself with not enough opportunities .
> The only option I have to increase my points is Naati and professional year which both take time and $$$$.



Go for NAATI. If things did not go well for 80 pointers in the last 2 rounds I would've gone for it myself. You'll earn back the $$$$ anway.


Good luck


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello 

I took PTE and score maximum score in one go, back in April 2016. 

It is gonna expire in April 2019 and i dont think i get an invite before then. 

Do i need to redo PTE again? 

Im so pissed because it is a waste of time and energy and money.


----------



## Faraz365

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello
> 
> I took PTE and score maximum score in one go, back in April 2016.
> 
> It is gonna expire in April 2019 and i dont think i get an invite before then.
> 
> Do i need to redo PTE again?
> 
> Im so pissed because it is a waste of time and energy and money.


Points and doe please.....
Also if you tjink that it is not possible to get an invite before april 19, then you have to reappear for the test again. No other way mate

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rus2016

*NSW 190 STSOL and MLTSSL*

Dear Seniors Applicants, 

I have got little difficulties to understand difference between STSOL and MLTSSL.

Please clarify for me this important matter related to MLTSSL and STSOL occupations.

I am planning to apply as an Accountant (221111 – MLTSSL) and claim 5 points for my wife, however her occupation is 225311 Public Relations Professional under STSOL.

My concern is, can I able to apply for NSW 190 myself as 221111 Accountant (under MLTSSL) and include my spouse occupation 225311 (under STSOL) to claim the 5 points?

Any valuable advice higher appreciated.
Thank you in advance, 
Rus


----------



## sakmoh

Hi Faraz,

My wife recently got her CPA assessment which was positive. Now in the assessment they have mentioned the dates for her current occupation till 19th July 2018. She completes 8 years of work experience in October which will give us more points. Now my question is while filing the EOI would the authorities ask us to get the extra months reassessed or would they consider the outcome as received and count 8 years ?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## Faraz365

No need to reassess. It will automatically take. All the best


sakmoh said:


> Hi Faraz,
> 
> My wife recently got her CPA assessment which was positive. Now in the assessment they have mentioned the dates for her current occupation till 19th July 2018. She completes 8 years of work experience in October which will give us more points. Now my question is while filing the EOI would the authorities ask us to get the extra months reassessed or would they consider the outcome as received and count 8 years ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## handyjohn

Rus2016 said:


> Dear Seniors Applicants,
> 
> I have got little difficulties to understand difference between STSOL and MLTSSL.
> 
> Please clarify for me this important matter related to MLTSSL and STSOL occupations.
> 
> I am planning to apply as an Accountant (221111 – MLTSSL) and claim 5 points for my wife, however her occupation is 225311 Public Relations Professional under STSOL.
> 
> My concern is, can I able to apply for NSW 190 myself as 221111 Accountant (under MLTSSL) and include my spouse occupation 225311 (under STSOL) to claim the 5 points?
> 
> Any valuable advice higher appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,
> Rus


Yes you can add spouse 5 points in NSW 190 but not in 189


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Does cpa skills assessment have an expiry date? 
If it does do we just renew or do we have to do anything else? 

I took some cpa foundation exams in order to get the skills assessment for accounting. Do the results of these foundation exams expire? If they do does it mean i have to retake them all over again?


----------



## masterwayne

*189 points*

Hey Guys,

I am currently at 75 points for GA 189 with Max in PTE, NAATI, Study+age. I'll finish my PY in first week of Feb 2019 and then I'll be at 80 for 189. MY doe for now is May 2018. My visa runs out in last week of April 2019. Is there a chance that I won't have to apply for another student visa and will secure an invite before that?

Thanks


----------



## kazi.nusrah

sakmoh said:


> Hi Faraz,
> 
> My wife recently got her CPA assessment which was positive. Now in the assessment they have mentioned the dates for her current occupation till 19th July 2018. She completes 8 years of work experience in October which will give us more points. Now my question is while filing the EOI would the authorities ask us to get the extra months reassessed or would they consider the outcome as received and count 8 years ?
> 
> Thanks
> Mohit


hiii mohit..
just wanted to ask about your wife qualificatiion since she has received positive assessment from CPA.
hope you dont mind sharing.. just needed a help frm u..
thanks buddy..


----------



## tqcqh

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Does cpa skills assessment have an expiry date?
> If it does do we just renew or do we have to do anything else?
> 
> I took some cpa foundation exams in order to get the skills assessment for accounting. Do the results of these foundation exams expire? If they do does it mean i have to retake them all over again?



Yes mate, skill assessment does expire in 3 years time, not sure about the exam.


Cheers.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

tqcqh said:


> Yes mate, skill assessment does expire in 3 years time, not sure about the exam.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


So for the skills assessment do we just renew them if they expire?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

masterwayne said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am currently at 75 points for GA 189 with Max in PTE, NAATI, Study+age. I'll finish my PY in first week of Feb 2019 and then I'll be at 80 for 189. MY doe for now is May 2018. My visa runs out in last week of April 2019. Is there a chance that I won't have to apply for another student visa and will secure an invite before that?
> 
> Thanks


Hey mate, 

I have to wait till Feb 2019 to get 5 points from my PY as well as will by then get 80 points. 

I dont think u get the invite within 2 months, at the moment the waiting is already 4-5 months


----------



## tqcqh

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So for the skills assessment do we just renew them if they expire?


Not renew, but just do it again. You may need to check if your PTE/PY are still valid at that time. I suggest to do a CA assessment before your CPA expires (what i have done), otherwise your EOI date will be affected.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

tqcqh said:


> Not renew, but just do it again. You may need to check if your PTE/PY are still valid at that time. I suggest to do a CA assessment before your CPA expires (what i have done), otherwise your EOI date will be affected.


Hi, what do u mean just do it again? 
I got my migration skills assessment from CPA, some of the courses were done at uni and some I took the foundation exams and passed. 

How can I redo my bachelor degree?


----------



## tqcqh

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hi, what do u mean just do it again?
> I got my migration skills assessment from CPA, some of the courses were done at uni and some I took the foundation exams and passed.
> 
> How can I redo my bachelor degree?


Did you know how to send a private message? Just give me your wechat if you like. to make our life easier


----------



## Rus2016

handyjohn said:


> Yes you can add spouse 5 points in NSW 190 but not in 189



Thank you for your help.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

tqcqh said:


> Did you know how to send a private message? Just give me your wechat if you like. to make our life easier


Hello I tried to send you a private message but it didnt let me. 
Im not sure how it works.


----------



## tqcqh

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello I tried to send you a private message but it didnt let me.
> Im not sure how it works.


Because of i did not post enough i reckon? I did not mean you may need to redo your bachelor but you may have to go through the skill assessment again and satisfy CA/CPA's requirement at the time you "renew" it, like your PTE score etc.... I did not do foundation course under CPA, so not too sure about this part. Hope the above makes sens?


----------



## tqcqh

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello I tried to send you a private message but it didnt let me.
> Im not sure how it works.


btw, so sad to see someone under same circumstance like me..... has been waiting for ages, got everything expired and have do them again... That's why im trying to help a bit..


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

tqcqh said:


> btw, so sad to see someone under same circumstance like me..... has been waiting for ages, got everything expired and have do them again... That's why im trying to help a bit..


Hi, 

my skills assessment is not gonna expire until Dec 2020 so i think i might be safe. I have to do PTE which kinda pisses me off.


----------



## ajmax

Guys need a clarification on maximum point for Age.

Maximum point for Age is for age group 25-32

Does that mean it is valid till 32 years 12 months, till i turn 33

Or does it mean the moment I cross 32 years I will loose 5 points


----------



## JoannaC

Hi guys,

Need a quick advice.. I'm currently retaking my IELTS (since I have registered and only learnt about the PTE route later) and aiming to get minimum 7.0 to kick start my EOI. Then i will take PTE with the aim to get full mark for English. I am trying to go either for Accountant or Finance Manager.

Questions:- 
(1) I understand that for SC 189 for Accountants skill , the minimum points is now 80. If i have 75 should i still put myself in the queue? 

(2) I have a 1-hour session with a migration agent and she told me that for 190/489, the only state is NT (for Finance Manager). However, I saw that NSW still have Accountants in the list. Am i missing something? 

Appreciate any advise! Thanks.


----------



## jontymorgan

JoannaC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need a quick advice.. I'm currently retaking my IELTS (since I have registered and only learnt about the PTE route later) and aiming to get minimum 7.0 to kick start my EOI. Then i will take PTE with the aim to get full mark for English. I am trying to go either for Accountant or Finance Manager.
> 
> Questions:-
> (1) I understand that for SC 189 for Accountants skill , the minimum points is now 80. If i have 75 should i still put myself in the queue?
> 
> (2) I have a 1-hour session with a migration agent and she told me that for 190/489, the only state is NT (for Finance Manager). However, I saw that NSW still have Accountants in the list. Am i missing something?
> 
> Appreciate any advise! Thanks.


There is no downside to joining the queue but you may be waiting a long time before EOIs submitted now with 75 points get invited. It is possible DIBP may change something for the better so it is good to be in line in case they do.

At the moment NSW is only inviting people with a total of 80+5 points, 20 points for English and 15 points for experience.


----------



## JoannaC

jontymorgan said:


> There is no downside to joining the queue but you may be waiting a long time before EOIs submitted now with 75 points get invited. It is possible DIBP may change something for the better so it is good to be in line in case they do.
> 
> At the moment NSW is only inviting people with a total of 80+5 points, 20 points for English and 15 points for experience.


Thanks for the quick reply! Is there a link to the NSW page that you can share that talked about the 80 points?

My points breakdown: 
Age: 25
English: 20 (target, yet to achieve)
Work experience: 15 
Education: 15
Maximum point i can get = 75 points


----------



## jontymorgan

JoannaC said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Is there a link to the NSW page that you can share that talked about the 80 points?
> 
> My points breakdown:
> Age: 25
> English: 20 (target, yet to achieve)
> Work experience: 15
> Education: 15
> Maximum point i can get = 75 points


There is nothing on the NSW page because it isn't something officially announced by NSW. However if you look through this forum and on Immitracker it is clear that this is what NSW is currently doing.


----------



## JoannaC

jontymorgan said:


> There is nothing on the NSW page because it isn't something officially announced by NSW. However if you look through this forum and on Immitracker it is clear that this is what NSW is currently doing.


Thank you!


----------



## accountant0618

JoannaC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need a quick advice.. I'm currently retaking my IELTS (since I have registered and only learnt about the PTE route later) and aiming to get minimum 7.0 to kick start my EOI. Then i will take PTE with the aim to get full mark for English. I am trying to go either for Accountant or Finance Manager.
> 
> Questions:-
> (1) I understand that for SC 189 for Accountants skill , the minimum points is now 80. If i have 75 should i still put myself in the queue?
> 
> (2) I have a 1-hour session with a migration agent and she told me that for 190/489, the only state is NT (for Finance Manager). However, I saw that NSW still have Accountants in the list. Am i missing something?
> 
> Appreciate any advise! Thanks.



Where are you from if I may ask?


----------



## JoannaC

accountant0618 said:


> Where are you from if I may ask?


Malaysia


----------



## accountant0618

JoannaC said:


> Malaysia


Ok. 

With the current trend you might want to consider taking up NAATI, if your language is on the list. The additional 5 points can get you in the 80-pointers. We don't know when they will clear the 75 backlog.


----------



## accountant0618

JoannaC said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Is there a link to the NSW page that you can share that talked about the 80 points?
> 
> My points breakdown:
> Age: 25
> English: 20 (target, yet to achieve)
> Work experience: 15
> Education: 15
> Maximum point i can get = 75 points


Based on this forum they invited those with 80 points without SS, including myself.


----------



## accountant0618

ajmax said:


> Guys need a clarification on maximum point for Age.
> 
> Maximum point for Age is for age group 25-32
> 
> Does that mean it is valid till 32 years 12 months, till i turn 33
> 
> Or does it mean the moment I cross 32 years I will loose 5 points


Til you turn 33. On your birthday, your points will change.
So much for a birthday gift huh


----------



## leaps123

leaps123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any friends under External Auditor received invitation yesterday or the day before?
> Just wanted to know about the latest Date of Effect.
> 
> It seems the DOE of Accountants has advanced by 1 month when compared with Auditors, the case was vice-versa last year.




Can anybody please mention the latest DOE in which an " External Auditor" has received invitation?? It would be of great help....


----------



## badhon2018

Hi All

I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.

I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point. 

(I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points ) 

Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all

would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


----------



## accountant0618

badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.
> 
> I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> 
> (I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point



Congratulations! I assume it's an ITA already?
Looking at the timeline it looks like SA takes 2 months to approve state nominations. 

Good luck on the next steps!:clap2:


----------



## JoannaC

accountant0618 said:


> Ok.
> 
> With the current trend you might want to consider taking up NAATI, if your language is on the list. The additional 5 points can get you in the 80-pointers. We don't know when they will clear the 75 backlog.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ajmax

I am from India. Need a clarification about NAATI examination. Can anybody give NAATI examination or is it only for the students who studying in Australia??


----------



## ilovekoala

*PR*

Hi guys,

I currently have 85 for 190 NSW (80 + 5: PTE20, Work experience 5) with DOE of 17/09/2018.

Can you please advise when I will be able to receive the invitation? my visa is expiring in 3 month time and I really need to get the invitation by December this year (


----------



## leaps123

Friends, can somebody update which are the *489 options* for External Auditor, off-shore applicant?


----------



## accountant0618

ilovekoala said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently have 85 for 190 NSW (80 + 5: PTE20, Work experience 5) with DOE of 17/09/2018.
> 
> Can you please advise when I will be able to receive the invitation? my visa is expiring in 3 month time and I really need to get the invitation by December this year (



NSW recently invited those with 80 points w/o SS, with 20 english and 15 work experience.

Did you submit an EOI for 189? You should. I think you have a better chance at it, should the current trend continue in the next 3 rounds.

Good luck


----------



## accountant0618

leaps123 said:


> Friends, can somebody update which are the *489 options* for External Auditor, off-shore applicant?


I once read here that they will only release 489 invites once the 189 EOIs are exhausted. Thus, in the case of Prorata skills(which includes External Auditors), it is almost impossible to get invited on 489.

Reading at your signature, you have 80 points DOE 5.6, I think you will get invited next round for 189.

Good luck


----------



## Tqthanh2408

Hi everyone,

Below is my details:

- occupation: general accountant & external auditor.
- age & education: 50p
- english: 20p
- PY: 5p
- partner: 5p
- doe: 15/08
=> 80p for 189 & 85p for 190nsw

I have a few questions: 

1. Is it too early to expect an invite in Oct?

2. Just a personal oppinion: for example if i get 2 invites from both auditor & accountant, which one i should go for? In term of processing time, fees, and the ease of approval.

3. My passport was lost and replaced by a new one with different number. Should i update new number in EOI (does it affect doe)? Or just leave it and explain to the CO when i apply visa (how likely they would accept the explanation about the change in passport number)?

Thank you very much!


----------



## stevelg

JoannaC said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need a quick advice.. I'm currently retaking my IELTS (since I have registered and only learnt about the PTE route later) and aiming to get minimum 7.0 to kick start my EOI. Then i will take PTE with the aim to get full mark for English. I am trying to go either for Accountant or Finance Manager.
> 
> Questions:-
> (1) I understand that for SC 189 for Accountants skill , the minimum points is now 80. If i have 75 should i still put myself in the queue?
> 
> (2) I have a 1-hour session with a migration agent and she told me that for 190/489, the only state is NT (for Finance Manager). However, I saw that NSW still have Accountants in the list. Am i missing something?
> 
> Appreciate any advise! Thanks.


I understand this had been replied to, but just to clarify on the profession code as I was facing a similar situation. I am a qualified accountant but my last position was finance manager. 

From the NSW website and the good news of NSW 190 invites posted on this forum, Accountants is definitely on the list for 190. Finance Manager is not on the NSW list though.

Another downside with Finance Manager is that its not on the national 189 list, hence your only option for an invite for this profession code seems to be via a state sponsorship. It seems at the moment that both 189 and 190 requires 80 points (although 189 have a longer delay), hence I believe its good to leave your chances for 189 open. 

As mentioned by @accountant0618 you may need to give NAATI a try for a solid chance to get an invite based on current immigration circumstances. When I took NAATI last year, my only option was Chinese language as Malay testing was held infrequently. It now seems that NAATI have set up fixed exam dates for all languages, so do check it out!

Good luck!


----------



## bilytea

*Big congratulation !*

:clap2::clap2:


badhon2018 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have good news. Got my invitation for 190 on 13th September 2018.
> 
> I submitted my application for SA state nom on 16th July 2018, accountant. 80 points including state nom point.
> 
> (I am SA graduate eligible for waivers and exemptions, applied not under high points )
> 
> Thanks you everyone in this forum. And good luck to all
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point
> 
> 
> would be South Australian graduate . 75 point


Good to hear your good news. Your process is so fast <3

I also have 75pts, DOE 26 July but offshore applicant. So don't know how long it will come to me :ranger:


----------



## mrbilly

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> - occupation: general accountant & external auditor.
> - age & education: 50p
> - english: 20p
> - PY: 5p
> - partner: 5p
> - doe: 15/08
> => 80p for 189 & 85p for 190nsw
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is it too early to expect an invite in Oct?
> 
> 2. Just a personal oppinion: for example if i get 2 invites from both auditor & accountant, which one i should go for? In term of processing time, fees, and the ease of approval.
> 
> 3. My passport was lost and replaced by a new one with different number. Should i update new number in EOI (does it affect doe)? Or just leave it and explain to the CO when i apply visa (how likely they would accept the explanation about the change in passport number)?
> 
> Thank you very much!


Let me help you a little bit by answering your questions;

1. Yes I think it might be too early. October might clear up those having 80 points in June / July. You might be invited in November / December.

2. Depends on which invites you earlier. If you get invitation for accountant first, go for that one. *However, please be kind to the rest of us by withdrawing your other EOI once you have been given ITA*. There are so many people refusing to withdraw EOI once they have been given ITA for either 189 or 190 / accountant or external auditor and this means wasting a spot another person can take. 

3. That's a unique one and I'm not sure about that case. Probably better update it before you get ITA. After all, if you need to explain it to CO and the CO does not accept your explanation, you might encounter problems. Correct me if I'm wrong, but changing passport number does not affect DOE from what I know.


----------



## mrbilly

*Withdrawing EOI after invitation*

Hi guys,

I have heard stories of people having 2 EOIs in both accountant and auditor as well as both 189 / 190. That seems to be very common these days with PR becoming harder.

My plead is simple, *once you received your invitation, please immediately withdraw your other EOI so as to give other people a chance*. By withdrawing you other EOIs once you receive the invitation, you are giving another person a spot for the PR.

This means if you have received ITA for 190, please also withdraw your 189. When you receive invitation for accountant for example, do withdraw your EOI for auditor

Many people refuse to withdraw their EOI and this means wasting those precious spots. Once you get an invitation, all you need to do is apply and wait for the visa. Even if you have received ITA for 190, DO NOT WAIT FOR 189 but use that 190 ITA. After all, the govt has already sponsored you and all you need to do is live 2 years in that state and besides, you already have the PR.

I know my plead may be discomforting, but I hope people reading this would understand and help the others in need by doing these simple things.


----------



## Dumbledore

Tqthanh2408 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Below is my details:
> 
> - occupation: general accountant & external auditor.
> - age & education: 50p
> - english: 20p
> - PY: 5p
> - partner: 5p
> - doe: 15/08
> => 80p for 189 & 85p for 190nsw
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Is it too early to expect an invite in Oct?
> 
> 2. Just a personal oppinion: for example if i get 2 invites from both auditor & accountant, which one i should go for? In term of processing time, fees, and the ease of approval.
> 
> 3. My passport was lost and replaced by a new one with different number. Should i update new number in EOI (does it affect doe)? Or just leave it and explain to the CO when i apply visa (how likely they would accept the explanation about the change in passport number)?
> 
> Thank you very much!


2. If your experience is more related to one occupation and the invite is issued for the other then CO may question your experience points, otherwise I don't think it makes any difference;

3. Updating your passport won't change your DoE, which only changes when number of points changes.


----------



## shaon9

Hi guys
I have a question on behalf of my friend who has been invited in the last round. His status is Invited but he hasn’t accepted it yet because he realised he made a mistake with a spelling and a date in the eoi. Can he correct the mistakes before accepting the invite? Is it going to affect his invite?
Much appreciated.


----------



## Dumbledore

shaon9 said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question on behalf of my friend who has been invited in the last round. His status is Invited but he hasn’t accepted it yet because he realised he made a mistake with a spelling and a date in the eoi. Can he correct the mistakes before accepting the invite? Is it going to affect his invite?
> Much appreciated.


Once invite has been issued EoI is frozen so no changes. If the mistakes do not affect the point claim then I guess it is fine to proceed and explain to CO later on.


----------



## handyjohn

shaon9 said:


> Hi guys
> I have a question on behalf of my friend who has been invited in the last round. His status is Invited but he hasn’t accepted it yet because he realised he made a mistake with a spelling and a date in the eoi. Can he correct the mistakes before accepting the invite? Is it going to affect his invite?
> Much appreciated.




If mistakes are regarding points and DOE then he shouldn’t accept invitation but mistakes in name and other details are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Can anyone be kind enough and answer if recently they got 190 NSW invite and give the points breakdown..I want to see where I stand


----------



## shaon9

Dumbledore said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I have a question on behalf of my friend who has been invited in the last round. His status is Invited but he hasn’t accepted it yet because he realised he made a mistake with a spelling and a date in the eoi. Can he correct the mistakes before accepting the invite? Is it going to affect his invite?
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once invite has been issued EoI is frozen so no changes. If the mistakes do not affect the point claim then I guess it is fine to proceed and explain to CO later on.
Click to expand...




handyjohn said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I have a question on behalf of my friend who has been invited in the last round. His status is Invited but he hasn’t accepted it yet because he realised he made a mistake with a spelling and a date in the eoi. Can he correct the mistakes before accepting the invite? Is it going to affect his invite?
> Much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If mistakes are regarding points and DOE then he shouldn’t accept invitation but mistakes in name and other details are fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. 
I believe it was regarding a spelling error. And maybe a date error as well.


----------



## Omi2287

So that means by doe mistake your friend has wasted one precious invite.. !!


----------



## shaon9

Omi2287 said:


> So that means by doe mistake your friend has wasted one precious invite.. !!


No. 
He’s accepted the invite and will provide explanation to the case officer when asked.


----------



## Omi2287

That’s good then

Congratulations to him cheers


----------



## Omi2287

Nsw invited anyone recently..??


----------



## Charlotta7

Hi Everyone/anyone,

In your opinion is there any possibility for me to go get an invitation on 11 October 2018? 

General Accountant - 80 points - DOE is 21 July 2018. 

I appreciate your reply.

Thank you so much.


----------



## jjeon

Any 190 NSW invites?


----------



## Faraz365

Charlotta7 said:


> Hi Everyone/anyone,
> 
> In your opinion is there any possibility for me to go get an invitation on 11 October 2018?
> 
> General Accountant - 80 points - DOE is 21 July 2018.
> 
> I appreciate your reply.
> 
> Thank you so much.


Yup. You will be getting invite. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Faraz365 said:


> Check it once again...because till25th may.confirmed. on 27th may too 1 person has reported invite......
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Any update? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Appmm

Can anyone please advise how long it usually takes to get visa approved after applying?

My visa expired, so I came back to my country.
Will I still get a bridging visa to move back even currently not holding any visa?

Cheers,


----------



## mr_mapaya

Default
Hi! What do you reckon for Management Accountants? I also see very few cases on immitracker and forum and would like to ask about chances of invitation for NSW 190 WITH 75+5 (25age +20english+15educ+15exp, eoi lodged April 2018. Do you think they will invite 75+5 pointers this FY? I see the trend for Accountant General but I have no idea what the queue is for Management Accountant (both being in one group but each listed in the NSW Priority List). Thank you!


----------



## jjeon

Appmm said:


> Can anyone please advise how long it usually takes to get visa approved after applying?
> 
> My visa expired, so I came back to my country.
> Will I still get a bridging visa to move back even currently not holding any visa?
> 
> Cheers,


If it is 189 visa that you're enquiring, then the current visa processing time is 9 - 11 months, as of 19/09/18, according to DHA.

If you're enquring about other visa subclasses, check out DHA website for the processing time.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/189-

I believe you would've got a bridging visa if you applied it onshore whilst getting your visa granted. Where did you apply for your visa?


----------



## accountant0618

JJeon,

Did you get an invite from NSW last August 23?


----------



## jjeon

accountant0618 said:


> JJeon,
> 
> Did you get an invite from NSW last August 23?


Nope I didn't
Patiently waiting..:ranger:


----------



## accountant0618

Hi everyone

Received my ITA for 190 this morning!


:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all, hoping someone can assist me with the below.

I’m currentky in Australia, working. I’m flying next month to India where’s my fiancé resides. We are going to do a court marriage, in other words we will be going to the marriage registar’s office and get married. There is no official wedding. The day we get married, I will include her in my EOI.

Could someone please advise if the marriages document itself is enough to prove that we aren’t married to submit when i receive the invitation?
Thanks


----------



## Moiz23

Received my ITA for 190 this morning!

Congratulations! Please update your points, your work experience and your English score.
When did you lodge the EOi?



accountant0618 said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## bilytea

congratulations ! Your points should also be invited by 189 stream ^^. 
However, just a bit confused as your wrote : "State Nomination Invite August 23, 2018", but today you receive ITA. So is there any difference between them? 

Once again, happy to hear your big news <3


----------



## accountant0618

Moiz23 said:


> Received my ITA for 190 this morning!
> 
> Congratulations! Please update your points, your work experience and your English score.
> When did you lodge the EOi?


Thank you
Details are in my signature


----------



## accountant0618

bilytea said:


> congratulations ! Your points should also be invited by 189 stream ^^.
> However, just a bit confused as your wrote : "State Nomination Invite August 23, 2018", but today you receive ITA. So is there any difference between them?
> 
> Once again, happy to hear your big news <3



You need to be invited by NSW first(It's what others call Pre-invite). I got invited on August 23, submitted my application on August 27.
Got my approval and ITA today. ITA meaning my EOI status is already INVITED.

Cheers


----------



## Faraz365

accountant0618 said:


> You need to be invited by NSW first(It's what others call Pre-invite). I got invited on August 23, submitted my application on August 27.
> Got my approval and ITA today. ITA meaning my EOI status is already INVITED.
> 
> Cheers


Hey congrats buddy.. Could please withdraw your 189 eoi if lodged separately. 

Thank you and enjoy your next ride.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bilytea

Thank you so much, It's clear now ! Wish you soon have PR 

Cheers !


----------



## kodaan28

Moiz23 said:


> Hi all, hoping someone can assist me with the below.
> 
> I’m currentky in Australia, working. I’m flying next month to India where’s my fiancé resides. We are going to do a court marriage, in other words we will be going to the marriage registar’s office and get married. There is no official wedding. The day we get married, I will include her in my EOI.
> 
> Could someone please advise if the marriages document itself is enough to prove that we aren’t married to submit when i receive the invitation?
> Thanks


Also include joint bank statements, include your name in your spouse's passport (or the other way around), keep hold of pics taken during court marriage, can update aadhar also as it's updated quite quickly these days, any other proof like travel/hotel booking together as a couple etc. 
Other members who have done this process of adding partner during/after eoi stage may give more info/advice.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Faraz365 said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to be invited by NSW first(It's what others call Pre-invite). I got invited on August 23, submitted my application on August 27.
> Got my approval and ITA today. ITA meaning my EOI status is already INVITED.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hey congrats buddy.. Could please withdraw your 189 eoi if lodged separately.
> 
> Thank you and enjoy your next ride....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. But sorry, I'll wait for the october rounds for 189. I prefer melbourne since I know a lot of people who live there. Which would help a lot since I'll be migrating alone. If I don't get it in October round I'll proceed with 190 and withdraw my 189.


----------



## mrbilly

accountant0618 said:


> Thanks mate. But sorry, I'll wait for the october rounds for 189. I prefer melbourne since I know a lot of people who live there. Which would help a lot since I'll be migrating alone. If I don't get it in October round I'll proceed with 190 and withdraw my 189.


Congratulations on getting the PR. It will be a tough journey ahead but eventually you would be fine.

Knowing that 189 spots are very limited, please consider the need of others as well by immediately withdrawing your 189 EOI. *By using 189 instead of 190 ITA, you are clearly wasting a spot that can be used by other people *. 

Many of us are migrating alone as well and we do not mind going anywhere as long as we get the permanent resident. We also do not mind staying anywhere in Australia for 2 years as long as we get the PR. _Even if we do not know anyone in Darwin, Perth or even Alice Springs, as long as we get the PR we don't mind and we would do our best to find friends either through gym or having contact with the locals_. 

If you decide to go with 189 instead of 190, it shows that you are wasting a spot that other people can use. . This will hurt others hoping to secure ITA. 

I'm very sorry to be very blunt, but I hope you would understand others that have been waiting for ITA for so long.


----------



## accountant0618

mrbilly said:


> accountant0618 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. But sorry, I'll wait for the october rounds for 189. I prefer melbourne since I know a lot of people who live there. Which would help a lot since I'll be migrating alone. If I don't get it in October round I'll proceed with 190 and withdraw my 189.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting the PR. It will be a tough journey ahead but eventually you would be fine.
> 
> Knowing that 189 spots are very limited, please consider the need of others as well by immediately withdrawing your 189 EOI. *By using 189 instead of 190 ITA, you are clearly wasting a spot that can be used by other people *.
> 
> Many of us are migrating alone as well and we do not mind going anywhere as long as we get the permanent resident. We also do not mind staying anywhere in Australia for 2 years as long as we get the PR. _Even if we do not know anyone in Darwin, Perth or even Alice Springs, as long as we get the PR we don't mind and we would do our best to find friends either through gym or having contact with the locals_.
> 
> If you decide to go with 189 instead of 190, it shows that you are wasting a spot that other people can use. . This will hurt others hoping to secure ITA.
> 
> I'm very sorry to be very blunt, but I hope you would understand others that have been waiting for ITA for so long.
Click to expand...


Yeah I understand where you're coming from. I'll think about.


----------



## Faraz365

accountant0618 said:


> Yeah I understand where you're coming from. I'll think about.


You will be getting invitation in this round for sure buddy. But please do consider us as well. Do whatever feels best to you.. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Finally updated my EOI with 85 points today. I was waiting since last 3 years. Previous EOI date was 18th October with 75 points but was not invited till now.


----------



## Faraz365

piyush_n said:


> Finally updated my EOI with 85 points today. I was waiting since last 3 years. Previous EOI date was 18th October with 75 points but was not invited till now.


Ooooo I remember you. You were that person who missed with just 2 hours right with 75 points.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## piyush_n

Faraz365 said:


> piyush_n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally updated my EOI with 85 points today. I was waiting since last 3 years. Previous EOI date was 18th October with 75 points but was not invited till now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo I remember you. You were that person who missed with just 2 hours right with 75 points..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, Waited for almost one year, so tried my luck with PTE and finally the wait is over 🙂


----------



## Faraz365

piyush_n said:


> Yes, Waited for almost one year, so tried my luck with PTE and finally the wait is over 🙂


Congrates mate... All the best.. I felt really sorry for you when you missed last year... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXSWA

Hi guys...
Appplied under 190 (NSW), paid PR fee too...
Winthdrawn under 189 today...
All the best to all waiting for an invite this 11th...


----------



## MaQ2017

MAXSWA said:


> Hi guys...
> Appplied under 190 (NSW), paid PR fee too...
> Winthdrawn under 189 today...
> All the best to all waiting for an invite this 11th...


Wish you all the best.

And thank you 😊


----------



## Faraz365

MAXSWA said:


> Hi guys...
> Appplied under 190 (NSW), paid PR fee too...
> Winthdrawn under 189 today...
> All the best to all waiting for an invite this 11th...


Many thanks mate for considering others. You are a true legend. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

O my goodness. There are only less than 5% in myimmitracker. So for 2 months, there are approx 336 80 pointers... Ufffff

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

Faraz365 said:


> O my goodness. There are only less than 5% in myimmitracker. So for 2 months, there are approx 336 80 pointers... Ufffff
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Bro what’s that supposed to mean? Please elaborate...


----------



## Faraz365

shaon9 said:


> Bro what’s that supposed to mean? Please elaborate...


Sep 11 round, there are 336 invitations given to accountants. And the cleared backlog is 9 weeks. We can now imagine that there are approx 600 80pointers in the queue waiting for invitations(jun, jul, aug and sep). I really amused how these guys are securing 80points that easily. I agree there are some with naati, py and regional stuff. But these many I never imagined. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Every month around 155 80 pointers submitting the eoi. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

Faraz365 said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bro what’s that supposed to mean? Please elaborate...
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 11 round, there are 336 invitations given to accountants. And the cleared backlog is 9 weeks. We can now imagine that there are approx 600 80pointers in the queue waiting for invitations(jun, jul, aug and sep). I really amused how these guys are securing 80points that easily. I agree there are some with naati, py and regional stuff. But these many I never imagined.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I’m surprised as well. 
But there’s still silver lining for us 75 pointers if the current trend continues, meaning inviting 300 accountants with 80 points every round. Should take 3-4 rounds to clear all 80 pointers already in the queue and more being added up every month to come.


----------



## Faraz365

shaon9 said:


> I’m surprised as well.
> But there’s still silver lining for us 75 pointers if the current trend continues, meaning inviting 300 accountants with 80 points every round. Should take 3-4 rounds to clear all 80 pointers already in the queue and more being added up every month to come.


Yes, you are right. I am really worried. How these many guys are securing 80points...and the stupid 190nsw guys invite only 85pointers(80+5) knowing that they won't opt for their sponsirship and instead go for 189. Out of last round invite of nsw, I only saw 1 gentleman who really went with it. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

Faraz365 said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m surprised as well.
> But there’s still silver lining for us 75 pointers if the current trend continues, meaning inviting 300 accountants with 80 points every round. Should take 3-4 rounds to clear all 80 pointers already in the queue and more being added up every month to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are right. I am really worried. How these many guys are securing 80points...and the stupid 190nsw guys invite only 85pointers(80+5) knowing that they won't opt for their sponsirship and instead go for 189. Out of last round invite of nsw, I only saw 1 gentleman who really went with it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Skill Select is a bloody mess.


----------



## Faraz365

Dear 80 pointers, whoever gets the 189 invitation this month, please cancel your 190eoi or any other occupation eoi lodged separately. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Salman007

Well said Faraz...This is to be done so others stand chance too....



Faraz365 said:


> Dear 80 pointers, whoever gets the 189 invitation this month, please cancel your 190eoi or any other occupation eoi lodged separately.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovekoala

*no more chance for 75 for sure*

I have just done some calculations and I am 100% sure there will be no chance for 75 this year.


my logis is as folows:

As of September, 636 accountans have been invited which covers from 03/02/18 to 25/05/18 or 111 days. 

in other words, we have about 6 new 80 & 85 pointers every day (636/111) and it is expected to increase each month as young & eager interional students will do their best to secure 80 points by studying in regional area or finding partners etc. 
let's assume there will be 6.5 new 80 & 85 pointers per day considering the point inflation effect. 

by the end of this financial year starting 25/05/18, there will be about 2500 new 80 & 85 pointers added in the system. 

Occupation ceiling allocated for accountant this FY is 3,753. However, this reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories. Therefore, it's safe to say there are only about 2000 places available under 189 for accountants.


new 80 & 85 this year + double invitation > number of places available for accounatns under 189. 


even after this financial year, there will be another 500+ backlog of 80+ pointers. 

and this trend will continute until the accountants are taken off the list.


----------



## jjeon

@ilovekoala 
Glad to see a fellow Korean here. You must be so clever to escape that freaking country and your calculations are absolutely spot on, although I am doubted if anyone would buy that as trustworthy information.


----------



## Faraz365

ilovekoala said:


> I have just done some calculations and I am 100% sure there will be no chance for 75 this year.
> 
> 
> my logis is as folows:
> 
> As of September, 636 accountans have been invited which covers from 03/02/18 to 25/05/18 or 111 days.
> 
> in other words, we have about 6 new 80 & 85 pointers every day (636/111) and it is expected to increase each month as young & eager interional students will do their best to secure 80 points by studying in regional area or finding partners etc.
> let's assume there will be 6.5 new 80 & 85 pointers per day considering the point inflation effect.
> 
> by the end of this financial year starting 25/05/18, there will be about 2500 new 80 & 85 pointers added in the system.
> 
> Occupation ceiling allocated for accountant this FY is 3,753. However, this reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories. Therefore, it's safe to say there are only about 2000 places available under 189 for accountants.
> 
> 
> new 80 & 85 this year + double invitation > number of places available for accounatns under 189.
> 
> 
> even after this financial year, there will be another 500+ backlog of 80+ pointers.
> 
> and this trend will continute until the accountants are taken off the list.


Hello, your calculations are too pessimistic buddy. How can be you so sure that there are 6 eois lodged everyday. There may be chances that there are many eois in April and may and may not in next months. As per the given trend, if they clear out 2months for each round, they should reach 75 in January. May I know your doe please? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

MAXSWA said:


> Hi guys...
> Appplied under 190 (NSW), paid PR fee too...
> Winthdrawn under 189 today...
> All the best to all waiting for an invite this 11th...


Hi,

Do you know where I can check a comprehensive list of the documents that I need to submit? I'm thinking of going with 190. I'm seeing form 80 etc submitted on immitracker. I don't see those things on the immi website.

Have already gotten my PCC this week. 
Did you undergo health assessment already or will you wait for CO contact?


TIA and Good luck


----------



## Azii

Hi,

I got my skill assessment as a taxation accountant rather than going for a general accountant. Does it make any difference in getting the invitation? I am sorry for asking such question but everyone talks about GA that's why I was a bit concerned.

I'll appreciate if anyone can answer the question.

Thanks in advance.

Aziii


----------



## Faraz365

Azii said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my skill assessment as a taxation accountant rather than going for a general accountant. Does it make any difference in getting the invitation? I am sorry for asking such question but everyone talks about GA that's why I was a bit concerned.
> 
> I'll appreciate if anyone can answer the question.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Aziii


If you are a 80 pointer, then it doesn't make any difference. If you are 75 and want to apply for nsw, then go with GA rather than TA. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## javvvv

New invitations in one week, finally! Will they be inviting people for visa 189 with 75 points?


----------



## shaon9

javvvv said:


> New invitations in one week, finally! Will they be inviting people for visa 189 with 75 points?


Would be the greatest miracle but I am not keeping my hopes high. No invitation for 75 pointers until March or April next year as they reduce the number of invitations after December every year.


----------



## javvvv

shaon9 said:


> Would be the greatest miracle but I am not keeping my hopes high. No invitation for 75 pointers until March or April next year as they reduce the number of invitations after December every year.


Jeeeeeeez!!! :help::faint:


----------



## MAXSWA

accountant0618 said:


> MAXSWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys...
> Appplied under 190 (NSW), paid PR fee too...
> Winthdrawn under 189 today...
> All the best to all waiting for an invite this 11th...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Do you know where I can check a comprehensive list of the documents that I need to submit? I'm thinking of going with 190. I'm seeing form 80 etc submitted on immitracker. I don't see those things on the immi website.
> 
> Have already gotten my PCC this week.
> Did you undergo health assessment already or will you wait for CO contact?
> 
> 
> TIA and Good luck
Click to expand...


Hi...
You need to complete your profile (fill all the required details) and it will show you the required docs to be uploaded...Basically, they are:

1. Skill assessment
2. Education certificates
3. Employement proofs
4. Passport copies
5. Other identities
6. Photograph
7. PCC, etc...


Yes...i have undergone my health assessment recently...


----------



## patander

Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
Im an accountant, currently on 75 points. I wanted to know if I start PY now & get my points up to 80 points by next year (october 2019) & then lodge EOI at 80 points around october 2019:
-what are the chances of me getting invitation at 80 points if I lodge EOI next year october 2019?
-if theres chance of me getting invited, when will I get the invitation, like how long will I have to wait?
-considering the current situation of accounting, will it still be in occupation list next year? 

If I could get answers I'd greatly appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## Faraz365

patander said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
> Im an accountant, currently on 75 points. I wanted to know if I start PY now & get my points up to 80 points by next year (october 2019) & then lodge EOI at 80 points around october 2019:
> -what are the chances of me getting invitation at 80 points if I lodge EOI next year october 2019?
> -if theres chance of me getting invited, when will I get the invitation, like how long will I have to wait?
> -considering the current situation of accounting, will it still be in occupation list next year?
> 
> If I could get answers I'd greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks!


Your doe for 75? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## paritaleuva

Hello there,

hoping to get invite for 189 on this 11th.

EOI Date: 28/05/2018
Points: 80 for 189


----------



## Anu2815

*Likewise 189*

Hey, 
My EOI is on 28/05/2018
Points 80 for 189

Fingers crossed



paritaleuva said:


> Hello there,
> 
> hoping to get invite for 189 on this 11th.
> 
> EOI Date: 28/05/2018
> Points: 80 for 189


----------



## accountant0618

Anu2815 said:


> Hey,
> My EOI is on 28/05/2018
> Points 80 for 189
> 
> Fingers crossed


Both of you are going to be invited next round!
Unless they only invite 85 pointers which happened few months ago. Though, fingers crossed, that won't happen next round.

:clap2:


----------



## MaQ2017

I am not an expert. But I would highly recommend for you to start your PY now. Explore other options too - naati, partner’s points and experience points. 




patander said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
> Im an accountant, currently on 75 points. I wanted to know if I start PY now & get my points up to 80 points by next year (october 2019) & then lodge EOI at 80 points around october 2019:
> -what are the chances of me getting invitation at 80 points if I lodge EOI next year october 2019?
> -if theres chance of me getting invited, when will I get the invitation, like how long will I have to wait?
> -considering the current situation of accounting, will it still be in occupation list next year?
> 
> If I could get answers I'd greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

You both will definitely recieve an invite. There won't be more than 10 85 pointers in the queue. They were all cleared in the last round. Good luck though!


----------



## Charlotta7

patander said:


> Hi everyone, hope everyone is doing well.
> Im an accountant, currently on 75 points. I wanted to know if I start PY now & get my points up to 80 points by next year (october 2019) & then lodge EOI at 80 points around october 2019:
> -what are the chances of me getting invitation at 80 points if I lodge EOI next year october 2019?
> -if theres chance of me getting invited, when will I get the invitation, like how long will I have to wait?
> -considering the current situation of accounting, will it still be in occupation list next year?
> 
> If I could get answers I'd greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks!



There is no harm in increasing more point than not. Give it a go if accountant occupation is your only way to apply for PR. PY can only be taken when you have remaining at least 12 months of your 485 visa. Do not wait and regret at the end. Cos there are so many friends of mine regretted and went forgood. No one know what will happen. Just a suggestion. 

There are so many agencies offering huge discounts on PY course if money is your concerns. 

Again just an advice.


----------



## Devina2008

Hi all, although I am not expecting invitation in coming 11th, I am desperately waiting to know the cutoff date. I'm expecting mine in November if it follows the same trend. Good luck to all who are expecting their invitation in next round. Cheers !!!


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all,

Has anyone received an invite from NSW recently? Not the ITA but the initial invitation?


----------



## Charlotta7

Kindly update the list all! Whoever got the invitation, please update us. Thank you

28.05.2018 - Anu2815 04.06.2018 - mafimushkila1 06.06.2018 - Satosa
18.06.2018 - accountant0618 19.06.2018 - mssmith 19.06.2018 - Amrit singh 19.06.2018 - Class cla 22.06.2018 - Go Lucky 22.06.2018 - mrhorsa 27.06.2018 - Kaniz87 28.06.2018 - steveli 30.06.2018 - Akash Acharya 02.07.2018 - Felicia Lie 04.07.2018 - DilliWala 16.07.2018 - RathnaKandal 16.07.2018 - Carmen19 18.07.2018 - Steveli 20.07.2018 - MAXSWA 20.07.2018 - Mahesh Dasari 21.07.2018 - Charlotta 31.07.2018 - Hayesling 03.08.2018 - Sandeep 14.08.2018 - Azii 15.08.2018 - LINHBLACK1101 21.08.2018 - Neeraj Dhiman 21.08.2018 - sikandar mirza 22.08.2018 - yukta gurung 23.08.2018 - Nerdy Nerd 30.08.2018 – Friend of Rockstarapaque 02.09.2018 – Jade Ying 03.09.2018 - James018 04.09.2018 - Devina2008


----------



## Gunner14

Hi guys, this news about the new regional visa conditions does this apply on all applicants or only offshore applicants?


----------



## jjeon

Gunner14 said:


> Hi guys, this news about the new regional visa conditions does this apply on all applicants or only offshore applicants?


All applicants waiting for invitations. I feel that new law won't have effects on those who already have the visa or have their visa lodged and waiting for a grant. The applications lodged after the regulation is introduced will have the impact.


----------



## Heria

Any news on 190 NSW invites?


----------



## Faraz365

Heria said:


> Any news on 190 NSW invites?


No news buddy. Anyhow they invite only 85pointers who don't opt for it and instead go for 189. And it's not the mistake of 85 pointers. They definitely go for 189.afterall the hard work which they did to achieve those points. Nsw should consider this. This is life. Can't complain and we cannot do anything... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Azid

Guys a quick question, i have submitted eoi with 85 points as my work experience of one year completed on 02/10/2018. But i have applied for cpa skilled employment assesment on 08/10. If i get invite today and cpa verification of later date, would that effect in any means? Expert guidance neended. As i was not aware of 
Prior cpa verification. Regards


----------



## Azid

Also i have eoi with 80 points dated 27/08/2018 taxation, management, auditor, and i dont want to waste any eoi for other eligible candidate. Should i remove them or wait for my cpa outcome? And if its 27/08 with 80 points what are the chances. I am really concern with the new policy of regional sending. Your insight would be greatful. Thankyou.


----------



## mrbilly

Azid said:


> Also i have eoi with 80 points dated 27/08/2018 taxation, management, auditor, and i dont want to waste any eoi for other eligible candidate. Should i remove them or wait for my cpa outcome? And if its 27/08 with 80 points what are the chances. I am really concern with the new policy of regional sending. Your insight would be greatful. Thankyou.


*It is advisable to remove your other EOI in audit, taxation & management and just leave one EOI. With 80 points, you would be invited for sure either tomorrow or in November. *Do consider us that are still fighting for 80 points by removing your other EOI so no invitation would be wasted. 

Regarding regional policy, it is not yet implemented so do not worry.


----------



## linhnt

*Ms*



Azid said:


> Guys a quick question, i have submitted eoi with 85 points as my work experience of one year completed on 02/10/2018. But i have applied for cpa skilled employment assesment on 08/10. If i get invite today and cpa verification of later date, would that effect in any means? Expert guidance neended. As i was not aware of
> Prior cpa verification. Regards


You will get invitation but it is invalid due to the fact you have made a false claim of your point at the date of declaration, one guy has been rejected for Visa grant due to this mistake because CO assumes that by doing so, you are cheating to move forward in the queue.

Please read the answer from homeaffairs.gov.au and withdraw your EOI immediately.

Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI. If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.

You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents


----------



## Azid

Hi, thankyou for your reply. Can you please elobrate how come it is false claim? My one year of employment was completed on 02/10 and my eoi is also for the same date.and as far i am concerned cpa employment is not manadatory? My only question was that, if someone gets verification( of employment by cpa) of later date then invitation doesnot have effect. And all other points which are claimed are documented. Thankyou


----------



## Faraz365

Azid said:


> Hi, thankyou for your reply. Can you please elobrate how come it is false claim? My one year of employment was completed on 02/10 and my eoi is also for the same date.and as far i am concerned cpa employment is not manadatory? My only question was that, if someone gets verification( of employment by cpa) of later date then invitation doesnot have effect. And all other points which are claimed are documented. Thankyou


Employment assessment is not mandatory.. YOu can go ahead with your eoi. However, withdraw your other eois. Leave only 1. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyc11

linhnt said:


> You will get invitation but it is invalid due to the fact you have made a false claim of your point at the date of declaration, one guy has been rejected for Visa grant due to this mistake because CO assumes that by doing so, you are cheating to move forward in the queue.
> 
> Please read the answer from homeaffairs.gov.au and withdraw your EOI immediately.
> 
> Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI. If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.
> 
> You do not need to attach documents to your EOI. However, you must enter accurate information in your EOI that matches the information on the supporting documents


Skill employment assessment from CPA is not mandatory, nothing is wrong to claim points before receiving confirmation from CPA for your experience.


----------



## Azid

Thankyou for the clarification. And yes i am removing other eois.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello guys, 

Does this new policy affect us at all? Do we have to live in regional places up to 5 years??? Check the news from Iscah

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan


----------



## linhnt

antonychan11 said:


> Skill employment assessment from CPA is not mandatory, nothing is wrong to claim points before receiving confirmation from CPA for your experience.


Sorry, my bad. I have mistaken Skill assessment for Skill employment assessment as I am not quite aware of the fact that they are different processes. I should be more cautious from now on.


----------



## Rusiru91

Hi Guys
Im working in the finance department but not sure whether CPA will recognize my work under general accountant. Is it ok to claim the work experience with out CPA assessment?


----------



## Faraz365

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does this new policy affect us at all? Do we have to live in regional places up to 5 years??? Check the news from Iscah
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan


Not yet buddy. It will be if implemented

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys
> Im working in the finance department but not sure whether CPA will recognize my work under general accountant. Is it ok to claim the work experience with out CPA assessment?


Check tHe accountAnt job description and if yOur responsibilities match with those description and duties, you can go ahead. It has tO match. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does this new policy affect us at all? Do we have to live in regional places up to 5 years??? Check the news from Iscah
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan



These kinds of uncertainties is why I will wait for my 189. Sorry guys, I won't withdraw my 189 just yet. If I don't get it tonight I will proceed with 190.


----------



## Faraz365

accountant0618 said:


> These kinds of uncertainties is why I will wait for my 189. Sorry guys, I won't withdraw my 189 just yet. If I don't get it tonight I will proceed with 190.


Hehehe. I know my brother. Nobody will do that.. Everybody wants to go for 189. All the best. YOu will surely get today. Do post as soon as you get invite.. Cheers

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Faraz365 said:


> Hehehe. I know my brother. Nobody will do that.. Everybody wants to go for 189. All the best. YOu will surely get today. Do post as soon as you get invite.. Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks 
I'm a sister though


----------



## mrbilly

Faraz365 said:


> Check tHe accountAnt job description and if yOur responsibilities match with those description and duties, you can go ahead. It has tO match.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


That's actually a little bit tricky. One of my friends worked as acc payable / acc receivable and CPA rejected the one year work experience even though the reference letter followed description & duties in the immigration website


----------



## mrbilly

*Moving Regional*



AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does this new policy affect us at all? Do we have to live in regional places up to 5 years??? Check the news from Iscah
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/skilled...al-australia-under-morrison-s-population-plan


I wouldn't mind living in regional for up to 5 years. I heard regional Australia is a very beautiful place with lots of opportunities and very friendly people. It's been my dream to move to regional Australia. 

By moving regional, it creates plenty of opportunities to interact with the locals and listen to country music  . Hopefully govt would help those wanting to move regional


----------



## Devina2008

What is the usual time they send invitations? Eagerly waiting to know the cutoff date.


----------



## Faraz365

Update

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

85 accoubtant 9 oct got invited

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Why there is so much silence here.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Big congrats to you buddy! I know you waited a lot




Faraz365 said:


> 85 accoubtant 9 oct got invited
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> Big congrats to you buddy! I know you waited a lot


No no no no. I don't get invite buddy.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

All accountants in this group are sleeping orelse again we f........ K up... . 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Where is 80 pointers???


----------



## Hazeltree

Only 85 pointers got invited this time???


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Looks like a very big storm coming our way!


----------



## Faraz365

Oooh my god, I should leave my dream now. Not a single 80pointer is invited this time. What a crap... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Faraz365 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats to you buddy! I know you waited a lot
> 
> 
> 
> No no no no. I don't get invite buddy....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Sorry my bad


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> Sorry my bad


There is no hope alive in me buddy now... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123

My agent is looking. So I don't have an update.
Auditors or accountants, anybody.


----------



## Faraz365

You can go with nsw now sis.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Heria

Where are the 80 pointers on this forum? Not a single invite has given to one with 80 points?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

*EOI submitted accmy ountants*

Mate got an invite 25/6.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Faraz365 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my bad
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hope alive in me buddy now...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Don't be hopeless bro. Doesn't look like a promising round for accountants but please don't give up


----------



## Hazeltree

Just saw a reply from Iscah. One got an invitation with 80 points. The EOI date is 25/6.


----------



## baogiavuong

Hi friends,

Got an invite this round, General Accountant.

DOE 7 June 2018.

Good luck to all of us


----------



## Hopeisalive

Rockstarapaque said:


> Mate got an invite 25/6.


Means there are invites for accountants as well.


----------



## Faraz365

Congratulations brother... Many thanks for updating us... All the best

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Yeah pretty big around again! Hope is alive !!!!


----------



## Faraz365

Rockstarapaque said:


> Mate got an invite 25/6.





baogiavuong said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Got an invite this round, General Accountant.
> 
> DOE 7 June 2018.
> 
> Good luck to all of us


Congrates

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Heria

Congratulations to all. Looks like that is not even one-month movement this round. What is this!!


----------



## Faraz365

July episode please. Anybody? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028

Lets just wait . Maybe some got invited in July but sleeping already.


----------



## Faraz365

Eric1028 said:


> Lets just wait . Maybe some got invited in July but sleeping already.


Hope so.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> Don't be hopeless bro. Doesn't look like a promising round for accountants but please don't give up


I'm in this stream from last 2 years saw many people coming and going. But I'm still here.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Faraz365 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be hopeless bro. Doesn't look like a promising round for accountants but please don't give up
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in this stream from last 2 years saw many people coming and going. But I'm still here....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

What's your doe bro?


----------



## piyush_n

85 points- EOI updated last week. 
Invited. Wait is over.
I waited for three years.


----------



## leaps123

Any external auditors received invite?


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> What's your doe bro?


75 with 21oct 2017.. I was with 65 before.. Missed with 2 days

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

piyush_n said:


> 85 points- EOI updated last week.
> Invited. Wait is over.
> I waited for three years.


Congrats buddy.. Your hard work pays off... Do remember me.. All the best

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

Any july eoi update please.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Azid

85 and invited, but have to wait for cpa outcome before lodgement of visa :/


----------



## Azid

Cpa employment assesment outcome*


----------



## accountant0618

Invited!


----------



## Eric1028

Whats ur DOE?


----------



## Faraz365

Charlotta7 said:


> There is no harm in increasing more point than not. Give it a go if accountant occupation is your only way to apply for PR. PY can only be taken when you have remaining at least 12 months of your 485 visa. Do not wait and regret at the end. Cos there are so many friends of mine regretted and went forgood. No one know what will happen. Just a suggestion.
> 
> There are so many agencies offering huge discounts on PY course if money is your concerns.
> 
> Again just an advice.


Did you get an invite? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlotta7

I will get to know tomorrow morning from my agent. I will update here if I do. 



Faraz365 said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no harm in increasing more point than not. Give it a go if accountant occupation is your only way to apply for PR. PY can only be taken when you have remaining at least 12 months of your 485 visa. Do not wait and regret at the end. Cos there are so many friends of mine regretted and went forgood. No one know what will happen. Just a suggestion.
> 
> There are so many agencies offering huge discounts on PY course if money is your concerns.
> 
> Again just an advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get an invite?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## srandha1

accountant0618 said:


> Invited!


 details??


----------



## Faraz365

srandha1 said:


> details??


18june as said in signature.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leaps123

So with the latest updates, it seems that Accountants has just moved a month.
Seems not a great around for us.

Any* external auditor* in the forum????
My agent hasn't given a reply. Don't know what is the status in my category.


----------



## Azii

Hey,

Has anyone with JUL DOE got invited?


----------



## Azii

If the total number of invites for accountants is the same as the last round, around 330, and the cut off date has moved from 2 months 10 days (as it was in the last round) to just one month, the chances are that the points would go up to 85 again in the upcoming months. 

I don't wanna be so pessimistic but we all know that the total number of invites for pro rata and non-pro rata will slow down after December


----------



## arkind13

Azii said:


> If the total number of invites for accountants is the same as the last round, around 330, and the cut off date has moved from 2 months 10 days (as it was in the last round) to just one month, the chances are that the points would go up to 85 again in the upcoming months.
> 
> I don't wanna be so pessimistic but we all know that the total number of invites for pro rata and non-pro rata will slow down after December


I completely agree with you looking at the current trend. But we need to wait for any July eoi to confirm. Till now none have confirmed receiving an invitation but also consider none of the July candidates have replied. As of now keep hoping. No news is good news.


----------



## Saurabh Soni

leaps123 said:


> My agent is looking. So I don't have an update.
> Auditors or accountants, anybody.


Hi leaps123, could you please let me know through which agent's service you're availing?

Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlotta7

I saw a Chinese Agent posts 6th July 2018 got invited - Accountant

7th June 2018 for Auditor


----------



## Devina2008

That's a good news 😄


Charlotta7 said:


> I saw a Chinese Agent posts 6th July 2018 got invited - Accountant
> 
> 7th June 2018 for Auditor


----------



## Rockstarapaque

My friend with doe 10.07- No invite


----------



## Omi2287

My friend with DOE 8/7 no invite


----------



## paritaleuva

Hello There,

I got 80points DOE 28th May 2018

Still waiting for my Invite.
I got a lawyer so I dont know yet whether I lucky this month or not.


----------



## Devina2008

It means the cutoff is 7/7.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Lets see what Iscah has to say. We neee to wait till a legitimate source put up the score.


----------



## Devina2008

That's right!!!


Rockstarapaque said:


> Lets see what Iscah has to say. We neee to wait till a legitimate source put up the score.


----------



## Rusiru91

*hi*



leaps123 said:


> So with the latest updates, it seems that Accountants has just moved a month.
> Seems not a great around for us.
> 
> Any* external auditor* in the forum????
> My agent hasn't given a reply. Don't know what is the status in my category.


Im also thinking to lodge under external auditor. Is it pro rata?


----------



## paritaleuva

Hello Ladies and Gentleman,

I have received my invitation for 189 today.

I would soon cancel my 190.
yeyyyy


----------



## Devina2008

Congratulations !!!


paritaleuva said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentleman,
> 
> I have received my invitation for 189 today.
> 
> I would soon cancel my 190.
> yeyyyy


----------



## charupriyal

What’s ur DOE


----------



## paritaleuva

charupriyal said:


> what’s ur doe


28/05/2018 doe


----------



## leaps123

Charlotta7 said:


> I saw a Chinese Agent posts 6th July 2018 got invited - Accountant
> 
> 7th June 2018 for Auditor


*Can you please mention where you saw it.??*


----------



## Anu2815

*Finally Invitation*

Received the invitation.
DOE: 28/05/2018


----------



## Devina2008

Congratulations !!!!!

OTE=Anu2815;14682054]Received the invitation.
DOE: 28/05/2018[/QUOTE]


----------



## Omi2287

It looks like DOE with 80 points till 2/7/18 has been invited last night.
Source auzzies group fb page


----------



## leaps123

Omi2287 said:


> It looks like DOE with 80 points till 2/7/18 has been invited last night.
> Source auzzies group fb page


Can you please give the link or the 'page name' ?


----------



## Omi2287

https://www.facebook.com/209974979025887/posts/2019899644700069/


----------



## leaps123

Omi2287 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/209974979025887/posts/2019899644700069/


Sorry brother. The link ain't working now.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Aussizz Group is the name of the page.


----------



## leaps123

Rockstarapaque said:


> Aussizz Group is the name of the page.


I could visit the page, but could not find any posts w.r.t Oct 11 round or any news.


----------



## moinul

Here


----------



## Sau4saurav

leaps123 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussizz Group is the name of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> I could visit the page, but could not find any posts w.r.t Oct 11 round or any news.
Click to expand...

Please check immitracker, one with 19th july with 80 points is invited and another 19th july 80 points is not invited


----------



## Sau4saurav

leaps123 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aussizz Group is the name of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> I could visit the page, but could not find any posts w.r.t Oct 11 round or any news.
Click to expand...

Sorry my bad 19th June


----------



## leaps123

Sau4saurav said:


> Please check immitracker, one with 19th july with 80 points is invited and another 19th july 80 points is not invited


I presume people are not updating immitracker judiciously.
The latest post by a member in iscah fb page shows accountants till 02/07/2018.
I am worried about my category.-Auditors


----------



## Rockstarapaque

A lot of people are putting up wrong score and are giving false hope to everyone. Lets wait until we get a confirmation. Pretty sure the cutoff is around 1st week of july.


----------



## Omi2287

Someone just replied on Aussie group post 6th July for accountants at 80


----------



## Omi2287

Looks like a movement of just over 5 weeks this round for accountants at 80 points


----------



## Sau4saurav

Please check this photo from immitracker


----------



## Omi2287

For immitracker pls be sure when that person updated that.
If it’s something like 1 month 2 months or something then it’s pretty sure it’s not been updated and not credible.


----------



## Charlotta7

There you go! Only if you can read it. My friend translated it for me.


QUOTE=leaps123;14682048]


Charlotta7 said:


> I saw a Chinese Agent posts 6th July 2018 got invited - Accountant
> 
> 7th June 2018 for Auditor


*Can you please mention where you saw it.??*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charlotta7

Probably more numbers of EOIs with 80s in June. 😞



Omi2287 said:


> Looks like a movement of just over 5 weeks this round for accountants at 80 points


----------



## missginnie

Can I ask if anyone's applying as a Tax Accountant? I don't see very many and want to know whether it's worth studying as a Tax Accountant instead of a General Accountant.


----------



## Azii

missginnie said:


> Can I ask if anyone's applying as a Tax Accountant? I don't see very many and want to know whether it's worth studying as a Tax Accountant instead of a General Accountant.


Hi Ginnie,

I've got my skill assessment as a taxation accountant and it doesn't make any difference if you have not studied taxation law in your studies because you can still get a positive assessment as a general accountant. I had a question regarding getting the invitation for taxation accountant and one of the members on this forum said that as long as I have 80 points, and I am after 189, it doesn't make any difference.

However, if you are after 190 NSW, then it's better you get your assessment as a GA.

Besides, studying taxation law will be helpful for the rest of your life as you can go for public practice after getting your permanent residency. Otherwise, you are limited to the commercial side of accountancy. 

P.S: I'm still waiting for my invitation


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hello guys,

I have updated my EOI for General Accountant with 75 points last month and i am hoping to boost my point to 85 points within this month (hopefully). 

My question is if i have 85 points within this month, can i expect to receive the invitation in November round? I am very worried because my visa will be expired in December.

Please advise guys.

Thank you.


----------



## sachin.2

As per ISCAH, 5/07/2018 is cut-off date for 11 October round.


----------



## aman05

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI for General Accountant with 75 points last month and i am hoping to boost my point to 85 points within this month (hopefully).
> 
> My question is if i have 85 points within this month, can i expect to receive the invitation in November round? I am very worried because my visa will be expired in December.
> 
> Please advise guys.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi
You will certainly get an invite in Nov if you manage to score 85 points before 10th Nov. THere are not too many 85 points in the que so you certainly jump ahead if you manage to get the score.


----------



## SAMYBOY

aman05 said:


> Hi
> You will certainly get an invite in Nov if you manage to score 85 points before 10th Nov. THere are not too many 85 points in the que so you certainly jump ahead if you manage to get the score.


Thanks for your response, Aman05.

Finger crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## leaps123

Got the invite. 
External Auditor- DOE- 01.06.2018-80 points.
Thanks for all the support. 
This forum was quite a support during all the tough times.
Good luck and prayers to all pals awaiting next round


----------



## dtrax

Next invitation round will be huge for accountants!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

How can you be so sure?


----------



## dtrax

Mark my comment


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showpost.php?p=14682668&postcount=16576

It'll be a huge leap of invites next round


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Whats the logic behind it though? We all know that after october, the invitations starts to fall significantly.


----------



## dtrax

Everything will change from the usual pattern of invitations compare to the previous years.

Next round will be huge!


----------



## Devina2008

How can You be so sure ??


dtrax said:


> Next invitation round will be huge for accountants!


----------



## Devina2008

Should I expect invitation in next round??? So hopeful . DOE 07/09/2018


----------



## arkind13

Devina2008 said:


> Should I expect invitation in next round??? So hopeful . DOE 07/09/2018


Next round is doubtful but you'll get for sure in December. Hopefully they don't do a drastic cut in Accountant quota till then.


----------



## dtrax

Devina2008 said:


> Should I expect invitation in next round??? So hopeful . DOE 07/09/2018


You'll get it on December. Next cut-off for invitation will be 05/09/2018.


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi

:how do you know?


----------



## Piyali

dtrax said:


> You'll get it on December. Next cut-off for invitation will be 05/09/2018.




I like your confidence and optimism level.
But at this point it seems bit overwhelming. 
Do you have any credible source for this information or it’s merely a speculation from your side. Please clarify.
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javvvv

75 pointers let's not give up!


----------



## bilytea

javvvv said:


> 75 pointers let's not give up!


Hi friend, 

Do you think there is any hope for 75pts with DOE 26 July 18? My points might be updated to 80 by Dec 18, but don't know what cut off point until that time...

By the way, what's your DOE?


----------



## mrbilly

*Withdraw EOIs*

Hi guys,

Can you guys help explain why many people still refuse to remove their multiple EOIs even after they receive invitation?

I thought that once you have been invited, you must remove your other EOIs so as to give other people a spot for the PR. 

I'm using the external auditor and I know some people who are using only auditor instead of accounting.


----------



## Saurabh Soni

Any Internal Auditor in this group?


Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Hey guys, I have a doubt. I finish my one year work experience for Anzsco 221111 soon. I have heard it came take upto a month to get the skill assessment done. My question is should I change my points when my 1 year experience is done or when I get +ve assessment. Thanks!


----------



## sachin.2

Hi All,

Today, I have received invitation to apply mail from NSW. I have applied for management accountant with 80 points without state nomination. Age 25, eng 20, education 15, experience 15 and partner point 5.
Doe 8/8/2018
All the best to all who are still waiting.

Regards 
Sachin


----------



## Abysmal

Saurabh Soni said:


> Any Internal Auditor in this group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


 mee 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Abysmal

Saurabh Soni said:


> Any Internal Auditor in this group?
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00TD using Tapatalk


 is there any recent thread for internal auditors... Need that badly


----------



## quickresponse

I have a query. I am taking points for partner skills in my EOI Application. Should my dependent count be 0 or 1? considering my spouse and me are the only ones in application.


----------



## RaffinDK

*Congrats Mate!*



sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I have received invitation to apply mail from NSW. I have applied for management accountant with 80 points without state nomination. Age 25, eng 20, education 15, experience 15 and partner point 5.
> Doe 8/8/2018
> All the best to all who are still waiting.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Congrats Mate!! thanks for sharing. If you have EOI for 190 pending somewhere please consider withdrawing so we can all have a shot. God bless and be a good Australian


----------



## RaffinDK

quickresponse said:


> I have a query. I am taking points for partner skills in my EOI Application. Should my dependent count be 0 or 1? considering my spouse and me are the only ones in application.


I think dependent count should be 1 since you have 1 partner. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sachin.2

I had created only 1 eoi for both 189 and 190. With this invite, I am sure that my 189 would get freeze and i am no longer eligible for upcoming round. 

Cheers




RaffinDK said:


> sachin.2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I have received invitation to apply mail from NSW. I have applied for management accountant with 80 points without state nomination. Age 25, eng 20, education 15, experience 15 and partner point 5.
> Doe 8/8/2018
> All the best to all who are still waiting.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mate!! thanks for sharing. If you have EOI for 190 pending somewhere please consider withdrawing so we can all have a shot. God bless and be a good Australian
Click to expand...


----------



## Priyanka261

hey
how you scored partner's 5 points, could you please elaborate.
My husband has done Bcom and mba Finance and I am a CA.
Is it required that he should be working, as he is engaged in his family business.


----------



## Priyanka261

hey hi

how you improved your score in PTE.
have you prepared in your initial attempts.


----------



## Priyanka261

sachin.2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today, I have received invitation to apply mail from NSW. I have applied for management accountant with 80 points without state nomination. Age 25, eng 20, education 15, experience 15 and partner point 5.
> Doe 8/8/2018
> All the best to all who are still waiting.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


hey
how you scored partner's 5 points, could you please elaborate.
My husband has done Bcom and mba Finance and I am a CA.
Is it required that he should be working, as he is engaged in his family business.


----------



## Priyanka261

kodaan28 said:


> Also include joint bank statements, include your name in your spouse's passport (or the other way around), keep hold of pics taken during court marriage, can update aadhar also as it's updated quite quickly these days, any other proof like travel/hotel booking together as a couple etc.
> Other members who have done this process of adding partner during/after eoi stage may give more info/advice.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


hi

how you improved your pte score.
have you prepared initially.


----------



## SAMYBOY

*85 Points-Accountant*

Hello all,

I have finally got my PTE score and ready to update my EOI on Monday.

However, i still have doubt in mind.

Should i have high hope for myself on receiving the invitation within November round because currently i have 85 points? 

The reason asking is because I am planning to go on holiday by December.

Thank you.


----------



## Charlotta7

99.99% invited 




SAMYBOY said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have finally got my PTE score and ready to update my EOI on Monday.
> 
> However, i still have doubt in mind.
> 
> Should i have high hope for myself on receiving the invitation within November round because currently i have 85 points?
> 
> The reason asking is because I am planning to go on holiday by December.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## sachin.2

Priyanka261 said:


> hey
> how you scored partner's 5 points, could you please elaborate.
> My husband has done Bcom and mba Finance and I am a CA.
> Is it required that he should be working, as he is engaged in his family business.


Experience is not required for gaining partner's points at least for Accountant occupation (migration assessment from CPA Australia). 
Note: You and your partner might need to take few exams in order to gain positive assessment from CPA Australia. List of exams will be suggested by CPA Australia post assessment.

Regards


----------



## coolthaz

Hey,

I have the following scores:
Age: 25
Educational Qualification: 15
Work Exp: 15
PTE: 20

I'm an MBA (Finance). Does CPA assess MBA's positively. 
I have studied almost all the courses mentioned in the Accountant assessment requirement. I have also worked in the same areas as mentioned for accountants.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Charlotta7 said:


> 99.99% invited


Thanks Charlotta7 for your response.


----------



## Omer bin ali

Hello, guys just wanted to know your thoughts on skill assessment. I have got 4.25 years of accounting experience I need to assess my degree as well as my experience. Am I able to claim an extra 5 points for my experience and how do they evaluate the experience can some please help me out with that .. your help will be much appreciated.. thank you in advance.


----------



## accountant0618

Omer bin ali said:


> Hello, guys just wanted to know your thoughts on skill assessment. I have got 4.25 years of accounting experience I need to assess my degree as well as my experience. Am I able to claim an extra 5 points for my experience and how do they evaluate the experience can some please help me out with that .. your help will be much appreciated.. thank you in advance.


Has to be at least 5 years. Your skill assessment letter will specify the exact start date and end dates of each employment. So there's no rounding off.
As to how they evaluate, it has to be related to the occupation code you are applying for.


----------



## accountant0618

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have finally got my PTE score and ready to update my EOI on Monday.
> 
> However, i still have doubt in mind.
> 
> Should i have high hope for myself on receiving the invitation within November round because currently i have 85 points?
> 
> The reason asking is because I am planning to go on holiday by December.
> 
> Thank you.


Start preparing your documents!
You'll have until January 10, 2019 to lodge.


----------



## accountant0618

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hey guys, I have a doubt. I finish my one year work experience for Anzsco 221111 soon. I have heard it came take upto a month to get the skill assessment done. My question is should I change my points when my 1 year experience is done or when I get +ve assessment. Thanks!


It would make sense if you do it after you get the assessment.


----------



## Maazm17

*Job Description*

Hi Samy,

I would like to assess my work experience with CPA, wondering if you assist me on this.

Could you please share what sort of job title you have provided for the assessment and also the job responsibilities you have mentioned. 

I will be eagerly waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance. Cheers 



SAMYBOY said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have finally got my PTE score and ready to update my EOI on Monday.
> 
> However, i still have doubt in mind.
> 
> Should i have high hope for myself on receiving the invitation within November round because currently i have 85 points?
> 
> The reason asking is because I am planning to go on holiday by December.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Maazm17

Hi,

I would like to assess my work experience with CPA, wondering if you can assist me on this.

Could you please share what sort of job title you have provided for the assessment and also the job responsibilities you have mentioned. 

I will be eagerly waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance. Cheers 



accountant0618 said:


> Has to be at least 5 years. Your skill assessment letter will specify the exact start date and end dates of each employment. So there's no rounding off.
> As to how they evaluate, it has to be related to the occupation code you are applying for.


----------



## Stormbaby

Hi guys, i just want to ask, do you think people with 75 points still have hope? or nothing at all? why nowadays still have so many 80+ applicants delayed despite the increase of the invitation numbers for accountants? or do you think it is still because of the multiple EOI issue thats why the invitations are go to waste??


----------



## bilytea

I think both, as many pp now have the Aus degree and PTE 79+. Their breakdown might be: 

Case1 ( onshore): Age 30pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + PY 5pts + partner 5pts or 1 yrs exp 5pts = 80pts

Case 2(offshore): Age 25pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + 15pts 

Case 3 (offshore): Age 30pts + Oversea degree 15pts + PTE79 20pts + 10pts + partner 5pts

Those are most likely cases I've known, and I think it is not too difficult for many people to get. So if 189, in my opinion 80 is a must .


----------



## bilytea

bilytea said:


> I think both, as many pp now have the Aus degree and PTE 79+. Their breakdown might be:
> 
> Case1 ( onshore): Age 30pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + PY 5pts + partner 5pts or 1 yrs exp 5pts = 80pts
> 
> Case 2(offshore): Age 25pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + 15pts exp oversea = 80pts
> 
> Case 3 (offshore): Age 30pts + Oversea degree 15pts + PTE79 20pts + 10pts + partner 5pts = 80pts
> 
> Those are most likely cases I've known, and I think it is not too difficult for many people to get. So if 189, in my opinion 80 is a must .


I think both, as many pp now have the Aus degree and PTE 79+. Their breakdown might be: 

Case1 ( onshore): Age 30pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + PY 5pts + partner 5pts or 1 yrs exp 5pts = 80pts

Case 2(offshore): Age 25pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + 15pts exp oversea = 80pts

Case 3 (offshore): Age 30pts + Oversea degree 15pts + PTE79 20pts + 10pts + partner 5pts = 80pts

Those are most likely cases I've known, and I think it is not too difficult for many people to get. So if 189, in my opinion 80 is a must .


----------



## mrbilly

Stormbaby said:


> Hi guys, i just want to ask, do you think people with 75 points still have hope? or nothing at all? why nowadays still have so many 80+ applicants delayed despite the increase of the invitation numbers for accountants? or do you think it is still because of the multiple EOI issue thats why the invitations are go to waste??


Also, people are having multiple EOIs and then refusing to withdraw those EOIs even after they have been invited. This clearly wastes the spot on 189. That is what annoyed me most. They don't bother withdrawing their EOIs but instead waited to be invited twice, which is waste of precious EOI

Some people have also been invited for 190, but instead they opt for 189. Again, this is waste of spot of 189. They should have been satisfied with 190. After all, they have the PR. Even if they have to stay regional for some years, there's nothing wrong with that at all


----------



## Stormbaby

bilytea said:


> I think both, as many pp now have the Aus degree and PTE 79+. Their breakdown might be:
> 
> Case1 ( onshore): Age 30pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + PY 5pts + partner 5pts or 1 yrs exp 5pts = 80pts
> 
> Case 2(offshore): Age 25pts + Aus degree 20pts + PTE79 20pts + 15pts
> 
> Case 3 (offshore): Age 30pts + Oversea degree 15pts + PTE79 20pts + 10pts + partner 5pts
> 
> Those are most likely cases I've known, and I think it is not too difficult for many people to get. So if 189, in my opinion 80 is a must .


Yes i know but, logically speaking,
Its not so easy to get 80 points on shore as not all ppl will have partnerpoint or exp points onshore because previously, there wasnt a lot 80 points. also some ppl still struggling to get 79 pte and not all of them have the optimal age (30 point).

When u think logically how many ppl can get the perfect everything to get 80 points? it is still hard tbh. I am just curious about what is the real fact? Do really a lot of ppl get 80 points or thats just multiple EOI that look like a lot of applicant have 80 points?
This system is not ideal and need to be fixed / changed. 

I am so sceptical about it because it just doesnt make any sense.


----------



## shaon9

I believe the main reason why accountants are so effed right now is the fact that one person gets multiple invites. Someone with 80 points would naturally apply for GA, Auditors and NSW, but will accept only one and not withdraw the others. I have seen people getting 6 invites and not withdrawing any unused invites. 
Makes me feel helpless, and shocked at the same time since immigration doesn’t really have any measure in place to detect it.


----------



## Maazm17

SAMYBOY said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have finally got my PTE score and ready to update my EOI on Monday.
> 
> However, i still have doubt in mind.
> 
> Should i have high hope for myself on receiving the invitation within November round because currently i have 85 points?
> 
> The reason asking is because I am planning to go on holiday by December.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Samy,

I would like to assess my work experience with CPA, wondering if you assist me on this.

Could you please share what sort of job title you have provided for the assessment and also the job responsibilities you have mentioned. 

I will be eagerly waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## Maazm17

accountant0618 said:


> Omer bin ali said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, guys just wanted to know your thoughts on skill assessment. I have got 4.25 years of accounting experience I need to assess my degree as well as my experience. Am I able to claim an extra 5 points for my experience and how do they evaluate the experience can some please help me out with that .. your help will be much appreciated.. thank you in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be at least 5 years. Your skill assessment letter will specify the exact start date and end dates of each employment. So there's no rounding off.
> As to how they evaluate, it has to be related to the occupation code you are applying for.
Click to expand...

Hi,

I would like to assess my work experience with CPA, wondering if you assist me on this.

Could you please share what sort of job title you have provided for the assessment and also the job responsibilities you have mentioned. 

I will be eagerly waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## Stormbaby

shaon9 said:


> I believe the main reason why accountants are so effed right now is the fact that one person gets multiple invites. Someone with 80 points would naturally apply for GA, Auditors and NSW, but will accept only one and not withdraw the others. I have seen people getting 6 invites and not withdrawing any unused invites.
> Makes me feel helpless, and shocked at the same time since immigration doesn’t really have any measure in place to detect it.


Thats so sad. If the system doesnt get fixed, ppl will keep submitting too much eoi and they just dont care anymore after they r invited. Also, what makes me sad is that why the official doesnt acknowledge this problem and doesnt get it fixed. I believe that they have enough resources to do that since everybody pay taxes -_- . The effect just get snowballed if they let it like this. 

sigh.

This is really2 unfair.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Stormbaby said:


> Yes i know but, logically speaking,
> Its not so easy to get 80 points on shore as not all ppl will have partnerpoint or exp points onshore because previously, there wasnt a lot 80 points. also some ppl still struggling to get 79 pte and not all of them have the optimal age (30 point).
> 
> When u think logically how many ppl can get the perfect everything to get 80 points? it is still hard tbh. I am just curious about what is the real fact? Do really a lot of ppl get 80 points or thats just multiple EOI that look like a lot of applicant have 80 points?
> This system is not ideal and need to be fixed / changed.
> 
> I am so sceptical about it because it just doesnt make any sense.


Totally agree with you that it is not easy to get 80 points but it is still manageable if you plan ahead with good timing. It requires a lot of patience to get through.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Maazm17 said:


> Hi Samy,
> 
> I would like to assess my work experience with CPA, wondering if you assist me on this.
> 
> Could you please share what sort of job title you have provided for the assessment and also the job responsibilities you have mentioned.
> 
> I will be eagerly waiting for your reply. Thanks in advance. Cheers


Hi Maazm17,

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-employment-assessment-accounting-bodies.html 

I have posted my job responsibilities in this post.

PM me if you need any help.


----------



## mrbilly

shaon9 said:


> I believe the main reason why accountants are so effed right now is the fact that one person gets multiple invites. Someone with 80 points would naturally apply for GA, Auditors and NSW, but will accept only one and not withdraw the others. I have seen people getting 6 invites and not withdrawing any unused invites.
> Makes me feel helpless, and shocked at the same time since immigration doesn’t really have any measure in place to detect it.



Completely agree. That's why I have been telling all of my friends who have multiple EOI to please withdraw their unused EOI once they have been invited. I don't care whether they like it or not, all I care is that they withdraw their unused EOIs and not waste any spots for both 189 & 190.

Also that's why I kept posting and told people in this forum to please withdraw the unused EOI once they have been invited. *Refusal to withdraw unused EOIs after being invited is simply a selfish action and is very inconsiderate for others.* I am curious of why people still do that selfish action. If someone has that experience, I would love to hear why they refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs after being invited. 

I really hope that DHA would stop a person from having multiple EOIs. Hopefully next year govt would not allow one person to have multiple EOIs. All I can do in the meantime is post and maybe a few people would hear & understand this view.


----------



## BulletAK

shaon9 said:


> I believe the main reason why accountants are so effed right now is the fact that one person gets multiple invites. Someone with 80 points would naturally apply for GA, Auditors and NSW, but will accept only one and not withdraw the others. I have seen people getting 6 invites and not withdrawing any unused invites.
> Makes me feel helpless, and shocked at the same time since immigration doesn’t really have any measure in place to detect it.


A bitter truth!


----------



## BulletAK

mrbilly said:


> Completely agree. That's why I have been telling all of my friends who have multiple EOI to please withdraw their unused EOI once they have been invited. I don't care whether they like it or not, all I care is that they withdraw their unused EOIs and not waste any spots for both 189 & 190.
> 
> Also that's why I kept posting and told people in this forum to please withdraw the unused EOI once they have been invited. *Refusal to withdraw unused EOIs after being invited is simply a selfish action and is very inconsiderate for others.* I am curious of why people still do that selfish action. If someone has that experience, I would love to hear why they refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs after being invited.
> 
> I really hope that DHA would stop a person from having multiple EOIs. Hopefully next year govt would not allow one person to have multiple EOIs. All I can do in the meantime is post and maybe a few people would hear & understand this view.


This issue has already been raised with DoHA by Iscah people since last year and unfortunately DoHA doesn't care for this. They are still silent on this till date.


----------



## mrbilly

BulletAK said:


> This issue has already been raised with DoHA by Iscah people since last year and unfortunately DoHA doesn't care for this. They are still silent on this till date.


True thoughhh  . Thanks for the info though. 

In the meantime, I would tirelessly everyone in this forum and all of my friends to please withdraw the their EOIs after getting invitation. That's the only thing I am able to do at the moment. 

*If you do not withdraw your multiple EOIs after being invited, it clearly shows your selfishness and lack of understanding for others.* I don't care if it's a strong language or not, wasting a spot on the limited 189 & 190 shows a complete selfishness and lack of understanding for others striving for either 189 or 190


----------



## Maazm17

*Skill Assessment*



SAMYBOY said:


> Hi Maazm17,
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-employment-assessment-accounting-bodies.html
> 
> I have posted my job responsibilities in this post.
> 
> PM me if you need any help.


Hi Samy,

Thanks for your quick reply to my query. 

I have tried to private message you but for some reason it doesn't let me send you or any other person on this forum. 

My job responsibilities are 50-60% of what you have listed. I'm still unsure what if I go ahead with these responsibilities or make some additions. What sort of documents do I need to provide to CPA.

Thank you


----------



## SAMYBOY

Maazm17 said:


> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maazm17,
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-employment-assessment-accounting-bodies.html
> 
> I have posted my job responsibilities in this post.
> 
> PM me if you need any help.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Samy,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply to my query.
> 
> I have tried to private message you but for some reason it doesn't let me send you or any other person on this forum.
> 
> My job responsibilities are 50-60% of what you have listed. I'm still unsure what if I go ahead with these responsibilities or make some additions. What sort of documents do I need to provide to CPA.
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

I can't really recommend you adding those responsibilities because there might be employment verification that the department may conduct. So what is your job title and responsibilities? I might be able to give some suggestions.


----------



## johnttt

Stormbaby said:


> Yes i know but, logically speaking,
> Its not so easy to get 80 points on shore as not all ppl will have partnerpoint or exp points onshore because previously, there wasnt a lot 80 points. also some ppl still struggling to get 79 pte and not all of them have the optimal age (30 point).
> 
> When u think logically how many ppl can get the perfect everything to get 80 points? it is still hard tbh. I am just curious about what is the real fact? Do really a lot of ppl get 80 points or thats just multiple EOI that look like a lot of applicant have 80 points?
> This system is not ideal and need to be fixed / changed.
> 
> I am so sceptical about it because it just doesnt make any sense.


There are many possibilities
1) Some people claim fake work experience, fake pte result, fake partner etc. You just need to visit Sydney's chinatown to see many dodgy agents selling fake marriage certs and fake work experience documents. One person even mentioned that the market price of fake marriage cert is $20000. 
2) Too many people getting 79s for PTE cause you don't really need excellent English skills to do well. You just need to know how to trick the computer and AI. There is no human intervention.

I would say it is absurd to expect international students to get 80 points. Not only do you have to obtain 79s for PTE but you still need to waste 10 months and money to do PY which is utterly useless. Even achieving those are not sufficient cause you are also expected to work in an accounting job(as if it is so easy to get an accounting job on a temporary visa) or know how to interpret/translate. 

It feels like they want students to study a diploma in interpreting/translating or sit for the $800 CCL test on top of spending thousands of dollars and time do to PY. So I can't get a PR just because I can't intepret/translate? My flying test costs less than the stupid CCL test so you can imagine how much profits the corrupted NAATI is leeching from migrants. 

So Who benefits? Corrupted NAATI and PY organisations which would not have existed if not for the ScamSelect system.


----------



## helphelp2

Hello

I got invited (10th October) by WA state nomination for external auditor with 80 points (30+20+20+5 work ex + 5 190) but I don’t want to go ahead with this one as the work experience that I got is very closely related to the accountant stream and less of the external auditor. I completely forgot that I had this EOI too. 

However I have my general accountant EOI still sitting there and didn’t get any invite on that one. 

So my question is what should I be doing at the moment? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## helphelp2

And also if I remove this eoi do I still stand a chance to get invited on my accounting eoi?


----------



## THEO92

Hello Guys! 

I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support! 

Points break down
Bachelor of Accounting 15
Australian Study Requirment 5
Age 30 
Superior English 20 
PY 5
NAATI 5
Total Points 80 

Time line 
Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points 

Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points 

Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018 

Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents 


Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested) 

Cheers!


----------



## Lanny286

helphelp2 said:


> Hello
> 
> I got invited (10th October) by WA state nomination for external auditor with 80 points (30+20+20+5 work ex + 5 190) but I don’t want to go ahead with this one as the work experience that I got is very closely related to the accountant stream and less of the external auditor. I completely forgot that I had this EOI too.
> 
> However I have my general accountant EOI still sitting there and didn’t get any invite on that one.
> 
> So my question is what should I be doing at the moment?
> 
> Thanks in advance


If you already had positive assessment from CA/CPA for external auditor experience then you don't have to worry as WA will depend on CPA's assessment.
The most struggling thing is that you must have a current employment contract for this position to apply for nomination. So I'm not sure if you have this then just go ahead.


----------



## Kiehl-Allister

THEO92 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers!


Did you submit a Form 80 as well when you applied? I think it's not compulsory to submit.


----------



## MAXSWA

Can you please list out all the docs submitted? It would be helpful as you have got a direct grant...


----------



## Abysmal

Kiehl-Allister said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers
> Many congratulations 🎊... are bank statements compulsory to submit or payslips are enough?
Click to expand...


----------



## THEO92

Kiehl-Allister said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit a Form 80 as well when you applied? I think it's not compulsory to submit.
Click to expand...

Yes mate I did


----------



## Kiehl-Allister

Abysmal said:


> Kiehl-Allister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers
> Many congratulations 🎊... are bank statements compulsory to submit or payslips are enough?
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't need to submit any bank statements nor payslips as he did not claim any points for work experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiehl-Allister

THEO92 said:


> Yes mate I did


Thanks! and also Form 1221 or just Form 80?


----------



## THEO92

Kiehl-Allister said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes mate I did
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! and also Form 1221 or just Form 80?
Click to expand...

No mate just form 80


----------



## THEO92

MAXSWA said:


> Can you please list out all the docs submitted? It would be helpful as you have got a direct grant...


Passport bio data page
Birth certificate – English Translated 
Skill Assessment
IELTS / Pte Result sheets 
All educational and professional year certificates and completion letters including transcripts.
NAATI certificate
Australian and Overseas police clearances reports.
Form 80


----------



## Stormbaby

Dear all,

I need help about 190 NSW visa accountant. Is there any chance for that to get invited? If i have 75 points now, does it mean that it will become 75+5 points? 

Do u think it is still possible to apply that visa now?


----------



## shaon9

Stormbaby said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I need help about 190 NSW visa accountant. Is there any chance for that to get invited? If i have 75 points now, does it mean that it will become 75+5 points?
> 
> Do u think it is still possible to apply that visa now?


Yes it becomes 80 points for 190 NSW only. And yes it’s always a good idea to have a separate EOI for NSW. Chances of being invited without superior English and work experience are very slim though, as per the current trend.


----------



## aman05

*many congratss*

Congratulations
I am sure this gives a lot of us some good hopes



THEO92 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## aman05

Thanks this will help


----------



## javvvv

Good luck all 75 pointers. Let's not give up. Is the next invitation running Sunday?


----------



## quickresponse

THEO92 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I’ve granted 189 PR last night. I just want to share my time line with you guys hoping that will be helpful to someone at some point. Good Luck Everyone! And thanks for your support!
> 
> Points break down
> Bachelor of Accounting 15
> Australian Study Requirment 5
> Age 30
> Superior English 20
> PY 5
> NAATI 5
> Total Points 80
> 
> Time line
> Original EOI submitted date 14 Nov 2017 with 70 Points
> 
> Updated EOI 14 February 2018 with 80 points
> 
> Invitation Received on 11th of August 2018
> 
> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents
> 
> 
> Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested)
> 
> Cheers!


Firstly, Heartiest Congratulations.
I have couple of questions. In how many days was CO assigned?
Also, did you wait for CO to get assigned or you went ahead with the Health Assessments?

Hoping to hear from you soon.


----------



## javvvv

My employer is planning to sponsor me but not sure if for 2 or 4 years.

I will probably be applying as Accountant (General) and I know that position is in the Medium and Long-Term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL). 

So I'm wondering if there is any chance I might get only two year visa (that is short term), rather than four years.

In other words, is it 

(a) some sponsored accountants get two year visa despite being in the MLTSSL, or 
(b) all sponsored accountants get 4 year visas for being in the MLTSSL?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hi guys,

I’m on 80 points DOE 21/08. Any chance of invite this month?


----------



## shaon9

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m on 80 points DOE 21/08. Any chance of invite this month?


There is a possibility provided that the round is as big as the last one, that is 300. Cheers


----------



## Stormbaby

shaon9 said:


> Yes it becomes 80 points for 190 NSW only. And yes it’s always a good idea to have a separate EOI for NSW. Chances of being invited without superior English and work experience are very slim though, as per the current trend.


Thanks!
do u mean that i must have both superior english and exp?
or either one is okay?


----------



## shaon9

Stormbaby said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it becomes 80 points for 190 NSW only. And yes it’s always a good idea to have a separate EOI for NSW. Chances of being invited without superior English and work experience are very slim though, as per the current trend.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> do u mean that i must have both superior english and exp?
> or either one is okay?
Click to expand...

Currently both are required. It may change in the future. But my advice is always presume the worst when it comes to Australian PR.


----------



## mrbilly

Neeraj1328 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I’m on 80 points DOE 21/08. Any chance of invite this month?


Maybe if you do not get it this month, you would 95% get it in December.
My calculation is that the invitation moves forward for 6 weeks.

Since they last invited accountants with 80 points on 6 July, they might stop at those with 80 points on 18 / 19 August.


----------



## mrbilly

*WITHDRAW Unused EOIs*

Hey guys tomorrow would be invitation day.
Those with DOE up to mid August might get invited.

If you have multiple EOIs, *please DO NOT FORGET TO WITHDRAW your unused EOIs. In that way, you are not wasting spot that can be taken by other people *

Here's a link to another discussion regarding why you should do so 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-other-eoi-if-you-already-got-invitation.html

Cheers


----------



## Neeraj1328

Thanks mate. This round is critical for me as my 485 expires on 25th Nov. lets hope for the best


----------



## sldkfj

I have been on this journey since 2008 and it took me almost 10 years to achieve 85. I have been following all the news and trends on Australia PR since year 2009. this whole PR journey is black and white. you either keep increasing your point or you are out of the game. I am expecting to receive my invitation this round. but I will not withdraw my other EOI. why? if it took me 10 years to achieve this score, why should it be easier for others? I have 2 EOIs for 70, 2 EOIs for 75, 2 EOIs for 80 both in Auditor and Accountant. I will never withdraw my other EOIs.


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi

Good luck Everyone!


----------



## mrbilly

sldkfj said:


> I have been on this journey since 2008 and it took me almost 10 years to achieve 85. I have been following all the news and trends on Australia PR since year 2009. this whole PR journey is black and white. you either keep increasing your point or you are out of the game. I am expecting to receive my invitation this round. but I will not withdraw my other EOI. why? if it took me 10 years to achieve this score, why should it be easier for others? I have 2 EOIs for 70, 2 EOIs for 75, 2 EOIs for 80 both in Auditor and Accountant. I will never withdraw my other EOIs.



Hey congrats for getting your invitation tomorrow!
I can't stop you from not withdrawing your other EOIs, <*SNIP*>

I would do everything I can to inform people to be considerate so that the backlog can at least be reduced.


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

All the best everyone. 
My DOE is 15.08 at 80 points. 
My current visa expires end of Dec this year.


----------



## SAMYBOY

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> All the best everyone.
> My DOE is 15.08 at 80 points.
> My current visa expires end of Dec this year.


All the best to you and everyone.

My current visa will expire at the beginning of Dec


----------



## Eric1028

5 more minutes! Goodluck!


----------



## Charlotta7

Any accountants invited???


----------



## Eric1028

Guys, check the skill select account. Not the email.


----------



## Appmm

Congratulations of your PR!! very happy for ya.

but it only took about a week to get PR granted after applying??
I saw on the gov web, that it takes about 9 months on average.

Anyone else got their visa granted so quick?
Can anyone advise how long it usually takes to get PR granted after applying?
Is it 9 months like the gov post or a lot shorter? 

>> Visa Applied on 25th of August with all the required documents 
>>Visa granted on 03rd of November 2018 (No additional Ducuments requested) 

As I am applying offshore and won't get bridging visa when applying, this is pretty important for me.
Appreciate any advice/info.
Thx x


----------



## Charlotta7

Did you get invitation? 



LINHBLACK1101 said:


> All the best everyone.
> My DOE is 15.08 at 80 points.
> My current visa expires end of Dec this year.


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

I have not received the invitation. I guess it is not this round for me then. 
If anyone receives theirs, please let us know.



SAMYBOY said:


> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best everyone.
> My DOE is 15.08 at 80 points.
> My current visa expires end of Dec this year.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you and everyone.
> 
> My current visa will expire at the beginning of Dec
Click to expand...


----------



## aman05

Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Congratulations!!!!! At least some of us are getting invited!!!



aman05 said:


> Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points


----------



## Eric1028

Linhblack, did you check your skill select?


----------



## SAMYBOY

I am so nervous because i can't check my skill select.

Have to wait until MONDAY to get an update from my Agent.


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Yes, I have ☹☹☹


Eric1028 said:


> Linhblack, did you check your skill select?


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

When is your DOE again?


SAMYBOY said:


> I am so nervous because i can't check my skill select.
> 
> Have to wait until MONDAY to get an update from my Agent.


----------



## aman05

Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.


LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! At least some of us are getting invited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMYBOY

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> When is your DOE again?


My DOE is 22nd Oct 2018 with 85 points.


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Thank you! Patience is the key. I am a bit disappointed but knowing that I am on the home run! Looking forward to the Dec round now😊😊😊😊.


aman05 said:


> Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.
> 
> 
> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! At least some of us are getting invited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMYBOY

aman05 said:


> Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.


All the best to you with the process.


----------



## Charlotta7

Check Iscah comment. Someone reported 10/8 with 80 invited


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi

Not 10/08 its 10/07 🙂


----------



## SAMYBOY

Charlotta7 said:


> Check Iscah comment. Someone reported 10/8 with 80 invited


So does it mean all 85 pointers have been invited?


----------



## Charlotta7

There are two. 2 mins ago. Check it. I am worried since mine is with Migration agent. 



Sidandamnaeoi said:


> Not 10/08 its 10/07 🙂


----------



## aman05

Thanks and Good Luck hope u get the good news on Monday


SAMYBOY said:


> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.
> 
> 
> 
> All the best to you with the process.
Click to expand...


----------



## Charlotta7

You should get invitation with 85.




SAMYBOY said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check Iscah comment. Someone reported 10/8 with 80 invited
> 
> 
> 
> So does it mean all 85 pointers have been invited?
Click to expand...


----------



## Neeraj1328

Charlotta7 said:


> There are two. 2 mins ago. Check it. I am worried since mine is with Migration agent.


I don't see any comment about 10/08. Its 10/07 from Babar Butt. Can you share the name of the person who mentioned the date 10/08


----------



## aman05

Certainly 


SAMYBOY said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check Iscah comment. Someone reported 10/8 with 80 invited
> 
> 
> 
> So does it mean all 85 pointers have been invited?
Click to expand...


----------



## Charlotta7

Quang Thanh Tran is the commenter



Neeraj1328 said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two. 2 mins ago. Check it. I am worried since mine is with Migration agent.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any comment about 10/08. Its 10/07 from Babar Butt. Can you share the name of the person who mentioned the date 10/08
Click to expand...


----------



## aman05

I guess really important to know the date until the invitation got stretched this time and that will give u a very good idea. I would advise getting all the police check sorted in the mean time just to save ur time later 


LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Thank you! Patience is the key. I am a bit disappointed but knowing that I am on the home run! Looking forward to the Dec round now😊😊😊😊.
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.
> 
> 
> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! At least some of us are getting invited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Neeraj1328

Charlotta7 said:


> Quang Thanh Tran is the commenter


It is not there anymore  he deleted it


----------



## Charlotta7

I can still see. I have just checked it seconds ago...



Neeraj1328 said:


> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quang Thanh Tran is the commenter
> 
> 
> 
> It is not there anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he deleted it
Click to expand...


----------



## aman05

I couldn’t see either


Charlotta7 said:


> I can still see. I have just checked it seconds ago...
> 
> 
> 
> Neeraj1328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotta7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quang Thanh Tran is the commenter
> 
> 
> 
> It is not there anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he deleted it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SAMYBOY

aman05 said:


> I couldn’t see either


I can't see either guys.


----------



## linhnt

It seems true that Quang Thanh Tran has been invited for his DOE 10/8/2018. In a closed group he recently said he have got 80 point in the early of August and waited for invitation in Oct. Maybe he did not want to publish his information publicly then deleted his result.


----------



## sldkfj

*85*

DOE 10/Novermber/2018
Point 85
Invited.
it's been a long journey for me since I first came to Australia in 2008.
the movement for 80 pointers in the first round was about 2 months, second round 7 weeks, third round we are not sure yet but I am sure it will be less than 7 weeks or 3-4 weeks. the next round will be even smaller as we all know from our past experience that the immigration tends to reduce the number of invitation from December each year.

I have been following all the trends and news since 2008. 

the required point for Accountant until 2015 was 60.
in 2016: 65
in late 2016: 70
in 2017: 70 
in late 2017: 75
in 2018: 80

As you can see, the point has ALWAYS been increasing each year.
I am 100% confident that the point will NEVER go down to 75 not for at least the next 2 years.
we are having new 80 and 85 pointers every day and the number of invitations issued will gradually decrease from December onwards and, from what I have been observing for the past 10 years, all the backlog of 80 pointers will never be cleared in this financial year. in worst case scenario, the point will increase to 85 or the movement for 80 pointers will slow down to 2 weeks just like how it was for 60,65,70, and 75 in the past. 

If any of 75 pointers here are hoping to get invited within the next 2 years, you are dreaming.


----------



## Neeraj1328

The same guy posted in EOI invitations November forum for 10/08/18. He has been invited.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1464122-189-eoi-invitations-november-2018-a-40.html?amp=1


----------



## Charlotta7

It means I should be receiving too! Hope for good news from agent tomorrow. 

80 pts. DOE 21/07



Neeraj1328 said:


> The same guy posted in EOI invitations November forum for 10/08/18. He has been invited.
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...eoi-invitations-november-2018-a-40.html?amp=1


----------



## Amangupta1987

[Congratulations

QUOTE=sldkfj;14711610]DOE 10/Novermber/2018
Point 85
Invited.
it's been a long journey for me since I first came to Australia in 2008.
the movement for 80 pointers in the first round was about 2 months, second round 7 weeks, third round we are not sure yet but I am sure it will be less than 7 weeks or 3-4 weeks. the next round will be even smaller as we all know from our past experience that the immigration tends to reduce the number of invitation from December each year.

I have been following all the trends and news since 2008. 

the required point for Accountant until 2015 was 60.
in 2016: 65
in late 2016: 70
in 2017: 70 
in late 2017: 75
in 2018: 80

As you can see, the point has ALWAYS been increasing each year.
I am 100% confident that the point will NEVER go down to 75 not for at least the next 2 years.
we are having new 80 and 85 pointers every day and the number of invitations issued will gradually decrease from December onwards and, from what I have been observing for the past 10 years, all the backlog of 80 pointers will never be cleared in this financial year. in worst case scenario, the point will increase to 85 or the movement for 80 pointers will slow down to 2 weeks just like how it was for 60,65,70, and 75 in the past. 

If any of 75 pointers here are hoping to get invited within the next 2 years, you are dreaming.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Devina2008

When is your DOE? I was hoping the cutoff will be at least until mid of August. Don't know the story yet. Waiting for Iscah's estimation.


LINHBLACK1101 said:


> Thank you! Patience is the key. I am a bit disappointed but knowing that I am on the home run! Looking forward to the Dec round now😊😊😊😊.
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear It has been a long wait and I can imagine what we all are going through as I was expecting the invite last month and then came to know later that it stopped on 06th July when my EOI was 07th. This has been a long month. I really wish good luck from bottom of my heart to everyone on this journey.
> 
> 
> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! At least some of us are getting invited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> aman05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited friends EOI was 07th July with 80 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Just saw a comment on Iscah with doe 8.08.2018. Got invited


----------



## Sau4saurav

Rockstarapaque said:


> Just saw a comment on Iscah with doe 8.08.2018. Got invited


With 80 or 85


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Sau4saurav said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw a comment on Iscah with doe 8.08.2018. Got invited
> With 80 or 85
> 
> 
> 
> With 80 points. Seems like Iscah has removed all the comments from people who have posted their points. Probably cause they don't want other pages to steal their info.
Click to expand...


----------



## aman05

Snap shot from ISCAH 
Really touching to see that migration agents can realize the pain we all go through but some of us just don’t want to withdraw their unused EOI to give others chance. 
Think about others too


----------



## SAMYBOY

Finally got to know that i am invited in this round.


----------



## aman05

many congrats


SAMYBOY said:


> Finally got to know that i am invited in this round.


----------



## SAMYBOY

aman05 said:


> many congrats


Many thanks, aman05.


----------



## coolthaz

Hey congrats!!!! one of the quickest invitations


----------



## Azii

Hi,

Is there anyone on this forum who had the DOE in August with 80 points and got invited?

I'll appreciate your response.

Regards,


----------



## Abysmal

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally got to know that i am invited in this round.


 Congratulations 🎊... Points breakdown please


----------



## SAMYBOY

coolthaz said:


> Hey congrats!!!! one of the quickest invitations


Many thanks Coolthaz.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊... Points breakdown please


Points breakdown in my signature.


----------



## Tqthanh2408

I confirm that Accountants 80p were invited at least up to 10/08 based on my invitation.
I will withdraw my other 2 eoi, hope that can help.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eric1028

Is ur doe 10/08?


----------



## helphelp2

Hello

Any news on the WA state sponsorship round?


----------



## mrbilly

Tqthanh2408 said:


> I confirm that Accountants 80p were invited at least up to 10/08 based on my invitation.
> I will withdraw my other 2 eoi, hope that can help.
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks, you would really those of us still struggling. Really appreciated your decision At least two other spots that may be secured by us waiting for invitations


----------



## mrbilly

aman05 said:


> Snap shot from ISCAH
> Really touching to see that migration agents can realize the pain we all go through but some of us just don’t want to withdraw their unused EOI to give others chance.
> Think about others too


You might wanna explain it to this person refusing to withdraw the other EOIs. 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants-1666.html


----------



## sldkfj

mrbilly said:


> <*SNIP*>



what's your current point? 65? 70? 75? 

let's assume your current point is 90. will you still post such stuff? I don't think so coz you will receive your invitation next round no matter what. 

the reason you are annoying people to withdraw their EOIs is simple. you are not capable of bumping your point up to 80 or 85.

Australia needs an accountant with 80 or 85. if you cant achieve that point. go back to your country.


----------



## limalvian

What goes around will come back around.. all the best..


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Being a 21 year old. I have done PTE, Naati, gained one year experience and PY and gathered 80 points. Yes you can say i am a looser cuz i don't get 5 extra points for my age. And loosers like me who have done everything possible and after spending thousands of dollars definitely deserve to go back. Any way the more I argue with you, the more I' ll loose my temper. Have a great day bud. Hope you get your PR soon.


----------



## kaju

Please note that all forum members must observe forum rules: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

That means, in part, not calling other members names, or making personal attacks.

_*Inappropriate content* : Forum members agree not to post or link to content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, encourages unlawful activity or otherwise violates any laws or where the intent is disruptive to the functioning of the forum._

If any members continue to do so, they will get a warning first, and then infractions will follow if they do it again. Three infractions generates an automatic and permanent forum ban.

Of course, you're still free to agree or disagree with others, and to have your own opinion and state what that opinion is - that can even be very helpful and informative - but not by attacking others personally.


----------



## tan011

I have questions:
I lodged eoi on 16/09/2018 with 80 points for general accountant 
Breakdown:
Age 30
Study 20
Work experience 5(didn’t apply for work skill assessment)
Py 5
Pte 20

But yesterday I cleared naati. Now I updated my eoi. But I deleted the work experience and add the naati points. I am feeling that I don’t want to use the work experience!
After updating, Doe didn’t change which is 16/09/2018. If I get invitation, and apply for visa, will it be a problem?

Another thing, my eoi homepage is showing Doe is 16/09/18. But when I downloaded the points breakdown, doe is showing 11/11/2018. I am confused!

Could you help with that?


----------



## handyjohn

tan011 said:


> I have questions:
> I lodged eoi on 16/09/2018 with 80 points for general accountant
> Breakdown:
> Age 30
> Study 20
> Work experience 5(didn’t apply for work skill assessment)
> Py 5
> Pte 20
> 
> But yesterday I cleared naati. Now I updated my eoi. But I deleted the work experience and add the naati points. I am feeling that I don’t want to use the work experience!
> After updating, Doe didn’t change which is 16/09/2018. If I get invitation, and apply for visa, will it be a problem?
> 
> Another thing, my eoi homepage is showing Doe is 16/09/18. But when I downloaded the points breakdown, doe is showing 11/11/2018. I am confused!
> 
> Could you help with that?




Its a bug in the system. Create a new eoi with naati points and delete the old one as if you got invitation with old eoi, you can’t apply visa and claim points because at that time you weren’t accredited by naati


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmax

Hi All 

I am from India and I am at 75 points. Am I eligible to give NAATI exam and increase my score by 5 points.

Or can only people living in Australia or studying in Australia are eligible to give the same?


----------



## hong132

ajmax said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am from India and I am at 75 points. Am I eligible to give NAATI exam and increase my score by 5 points.
> 
> Or can only people living in Australia or studying in Australia are eligible to give the same?


Hi Ajimax,

As far as I know, NAATI now only organise CCL Test in Australia (if you only want to claim 5pts, not for professional purposes). You can find more information about locations here https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testin.

And you may have to book prior for a quite long time (approximately 3-6 months)

Text from the website-----------------------------
NAATI CCL testing will be available in the following cities:

Adelaide
Brisbane
Canberra
Hobart
Melbourne
Perth
Sydney
NAATI does not offer CCL testing in overseas locations. You will need to travel to Australia to sit a test. 

----------------------------------------
Wish you all the best!


----------



## Maazm17

SAMYBOY said:


> Finally got to know that i am invited in this round.


Congrats bro


----------



## arkind13

Just received NSW nomination email.


----------



## MaQ2017

Congratulations!

I am using my phone so I couldn’t see your signature for points breakdown.

Congratulations again!



arkind13 said:


> Just received NSW nomination email.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Maazm17 said:


> Congrats bro


Thank you, Maazm17


----------



## SAMYBOY

arkind13 said:


> Just received NSW nomination email.


Big congrats arkind13


----------



## Lanny286

Hi everyone,

What is my chance for NSW invite? My points as follows:
Age: 25
Exp: 10
Study: 20
PY: 5
Eng: 20
Total: 80+5 (NSW)
DOE: 16/11/2018

Thanks everyone and good luck to all


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Pretty good chance. Since you have decent experience points and superior english. I think you should get NSW invite in january, if they invite anyone.


----------



## Lanny286

Rockstarapaque said:


> Pretty good chance. Since you have decent experience points and superior english. I think you should get NSW invite in january, if they invite anyone.


Seems it is only 1 month earlier than 189 invitation and I heard that 189 visa process is now faster than 190


----------



## arkind13

Today I received approval for NSW nomination. Quite surprising as approval received only within a day (if I don't consider weekends). I applied on Friday and received approval today.


----------



## MaQ2017

Congratulations!
Did you submit all your documents? How about Police Clearance?



arkind13 said:


> Today I received approval for NSW nomination. Quite surprising as approval received only within a day (if I don't consider weekends). I applied on Friday and received approval today.


----------



## k33z

Hi everyone. Does anyone know whats is the easiest way to get a visa that will allow me to complete my professional year. 

Basic background is i studied in Perth and completed my degree there & even got my 485 graduate visa. after my 485 lapsed i returned back to my home country in Singapore. I now want to get more points but realised that i should have done the PY during my 485 visa. Stupid me but now are there any options available for me to get it done?

Occupation : Accountant (221111)
Total : 70 Points
Age : 30 Points
Education : 15 Points
Aus Education : 5 Points
Language : 20 Points


Any clues? i've met agents that seem blur & can't give any conclusive answers. trying the forum to see if anyone is in the same boat as me. Thanks


----------



## SAMYBOY

k33z said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know whats is the easiest way to get a visa that will allow me to complete my professional year.
> 
> Basic background is i studied in Perth and completed my degree there & even got my 485 graduate visa. after my 485 lapsed i returned back to my home country in Singapore. I now want to get more points but realised that i should have done the PY during my 485 visa. Stupid me but now are there any options available for me to get it done?
> 
> Occupation : Accountant (221111)
> Total : 70 Points
> Age : 30 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Aus Education : 5 Points
> Language : 20 Points
> 
> 
> Any clues? i've met agents that seem blur & can't give any conclusive answers. trying the forum to see if anyone is in the same boat as me. Thanks


Contact PY provider and ask if you can enroll while you are in a student visa and if yes, you might need to enroll in a cheap course that allows you to stay in Australia for more than 12 months.


----------



## SAMYBOY

arkind13 said:


> Today I received approval for NSW nomination. Quite surprising as approval received only within a day (if I don't consider weekends). I applied on Friday and received approval today.


Wow that is quick. Congrats again arkind.


----------



## sakmoh

What were the documents you had uploaded ? I mean to ask did you upload employment related docs or just the skills assessment ?

Thanks


----------



## Piyali

Hi Pals 

Hope you are doing good. 
I’m completing my py in next two weeks. 
I’m wondering if anyone got 190 without experience with 80+5. 
I will lodge my eoi soon and lodging only 190 as I am working here (I will ask later about employment assessment) and no plans to move out. I don’t want lodge multiple eoi’s and make worse for others. Please provide me info on 190 invitations. Also let me know your views on 189.

Thanks buddies 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

k33z said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone know whats is the easiest way to get a visa that will allow me to complete my professional year.
> 
> Basic background is i studied in Perth and completed my degree there & even got my 485 graduate visa. after my 485 lapsed i returned back to my home country in Singapore. I now want to get more points but realised that i should have done the PY during my 485 visa. Stupid me but now are there any options available for me to get it done?
> 
> Occupation : Accountant (221111)
> Total : 70 Points
> Age : 30 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Aus Education : 5 Points
> Language : 20 Points
> 
> 
> Any clues? i've met agents that seem blur & can't give any conclusive answers. trying the forum to see if anyone is in the same boat as me. Thanks


Just thinking aloud for pathways to bump up your points - you could book in a NAATI examination and come onshore to do it if relevant to your language skill set.


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> k33z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. Does anyone know whats is the easiest way to get a visa that will allow me to complete my professional year.
> 
> Basic background is i studied in Perth and completed my degree there & even got my 485 graduate visa. after my 485 lapsed i returned back to my home country in Singapore. I now want to get more points but realised that i should have done the PY during my 485 visa. Stupid me but now are there any options available for me to get it done?
> 
> Occupation : Accountant (221111)
> Total : 70 Points
> Age : 30 Points
> Education : 15 Points
> Aus Education : 5 Points
> Language : 20 Points
> 
> 
> Any clues? i've met agents that seem blur & can't give any conclusive answers. trying the forum to see if anyone is in the same boat as me. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking aloud for pathways to bump up your points - you could book in a NAATI examination and come onshore to do it if relevant to your language skill set.
Click to expand...

With this trend, he needs to bump his points to 80. So NAATI, Partner, PY or even work experience.


----------



## Neeraj1328

Hey guys,

My visa is expiring next week and I’m expecting invitation on 11th December. EOI is 80 points inclusive of NAATI and Regional area points. I am applying for study visa for the transition period. 

But on the other hand, it is better for me financially to move to India as my employer is happy to hire me for one of his offshore vacancies. Is there any possibility of my refusal in 189 visa because I have heard that I cannot challenge the decision if I am offshore.


----------



## shaon9

Have you guys read Iscah’s comment today on Facebook? Especially this paragraph looks promising for us:


“.........For now until we hear something different we will assume that the 189 invitations are likely to stay around 2500 each month as this will be consistent with the number of invitations issued in 2015/2016 and 2016/17 (just over 30,000 per year) before the now disposed Peter Dutton had his change in policy for 2017/18.”

What are your thoughts people?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Thats some good news. However, the only thing is the total seats for Accountants are not much. And I believe more than half of the seats will be finished by December. So the remainder of the year might be good for non pro rata but not for accountants and auditors.


----------



## NRIN

*Eoi*

Hi everyone,

I have 75 points and I will finish PY on March. that is +5 and 80 points on March. However, my visa will expire on April 6th. My questions are:

1. Can I update my EOI with the PY so I can get 80, now and by the time I get the PY certificate, I will be invited.

2. Wait till March, update on March and leave the country until they invite me. There will be any issues if I am offshore?

Thanks for your help.

Nat


----------



## accountant0618

NRIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 75 points and I will finish PY on March. that is +5 and 80 points on March. However, my visa will expire on April 6th. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I update my EOI with the PY so I can get 80, now and by the time I get the PY certificate, I will be invited.
> 
> 2. Wait till March, update on March and leave the country until they invite me. There will be any issues if I am offshore?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Nat


Wait until you are truly 80 points. It's safer to do it that way.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Never claim points until you actually have it in your hands. I have seen various rejections due to fake/early claim of points. I am on 75 points as well and will have 80 points in early january. But that doesn't mean i claim my points now. DIBP double checks through immi account regarding when the actual points were claimed and they check and every document thoroughly. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## shaon9

NRIN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have 75 points and I will finish PY on March. that is +5 and 80 points on March. However, my visa will expire on April 6th. My questions are:
> 
> 1. Can I update my EOI with the PY so I can get 80, now and by the time I get the PY certificate, I will be invited.
> 
> 2. Wait till March, update on March and leave the country until they invite me. There will be any issues if I am offshore?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Nat


Don’t do option 1. Case officers can easily detect false date inputs. The consequence would be severe as you can imagine. 

Don’t see any problem with 2, except you can’t come back to Australia after being invited. You’ll have to wait for the grant. As far as I know... for offshore applicants.


----------



## shaon9

Rockstarapaque said:


> Thats some good news. However, the only thing is the total seats for Accountants are not much. And I believe more than half of the seats will be finished by December. So the remainder of the year might be good for non pro rata but not for accountants and auditors.


Not sure how you can say “more than half” is gone. The first round of the year was very small: 36 invites. Then ~300 in every subsequent month. So I’d say around 1250 invites so far, which is less than half of the total quota. Plus there hasn’t been any big sate invites as far as I know.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur

Need a quick favour - If someone can suggest which exam center to opt for the FAR foundation exam (already given few but not cleared), where you have cleared or more probability of passing with decent preparation.
Appreciate a quick response.

1)Pearson Professional Centers-New Delhi,
4th Floor, Building No.18, Ramnath House
Yusuf Sarai Community Centre,
Above HDFC Bank,
New Delhi
Delhi 110049
India 

2)Positive Solutions
Positive Solutions
5, 2nd Flr, Kapil Vihar Aptech Building
Main Road, Pitam Pura .Metro Pillar 347
Near RBL Bank, Metro Kohat Enclave
New Delhi
Delhi 110034
India ...


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hey guys,

For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future


Congrats dude... :cheer2:

When did you lodge your visa? And was there any CO contact?


----------



## Faraz365

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future


Heyyyy... Congrats mate... Finally..... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future


 Congratulations 🎊 please share your points breakdown as I have logged in from mobile


----------



## mohit231

Hi everyone - I have just updated my EOI for superior English points... just wanted to check with you if we receive any email confirmation for the changes?

Also - if I will receive an email for any correspondence or will I have to keep checking the EOI section online?

Thanks a ton!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231

Hopeisalive said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future




Congrats... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi all, just to let you know that 

I was also a bit active on this expatforum even when people used to get invites with 55+5 points (back in 2014-2015 when I was a student). I can tell you that a lot has changed last few years. I remember the time even when I used to compare Canada and Australia options on these forums. So it has quite been ups and downs and long story. Anyways good luck to everyone.

My signature : 189 invited Sept 11, lodged 15 Sept, grant 27 Nov. 

190 invited May, application withdrawn : Sept 12(as got 189 invite).


----------



## Hopeisalive

Faraz365 said:


> Hopeisalive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who were following me here on this forum for sometime,I want to break a news that I have got PR Granted today. I'm very happy and thnx every one for their support. I will still try to help you all, if need any info. Thnx It was a long and struggling journey, that had yielded fruits today. Wish you all the best for future
> 
> 
> 
> Heyyyy... Congrats mate... Finally.....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thnx bro. I know you were also very close to invite , as was I when they were inviting 75 points. My EOI was also 21st October, and then suddenly they stopped inviting. My best wishes are with you, just don't give up and keep on trying your best. Your day will be soon as well. 😁


----------



## ajmax

What was ur points breakup?


----------



## Sam_2810

Extremely happy to share that we have received our golden email today.

Below is my timeline in detail :

Accounts general - 221111

Skills assessment from CA ANZ - 15th Jan 18

Points - 75 + 5 (SS) 

EOI - 30th Jan 18

190 ITA - 2nd Feb 18

190 approval - 23rd March 18

Visa application - 10th May 18

Docs uploaded - 20th May 18

CO contact for Form 80 and Australian value statement - 7th Aug 18

Response to CO - 9th Aug 18

Grant - 4th Dec 18

IED - 12th Arp 19

All the best to all those who are waiting for their invites / grants.. Hang around, good news is on its way.. 

This forum has been a great support throughout my entire PR journey. 

Cheers!!

-Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit231

Sam_2810 said:


> Extremely happy to share that we have received our golden email today.
> 
> Below is my timeline in detail :
> 
> Accounts general - 221111
> 
> Skills assessment from CA ANZ - 15th Jan 18
> 
> Points - 75 + 5 (SS)
> 
> EOI - 30th Jan 18
> 
> 190 ITA - 2nd Feb 18
> 
> 190 approval - 23rd March 18
> 
> Visa application - 10th May 18
> 
> Docs uploaded - 20th May 18
> 
> CO contact for Form 80 and Australian value statement - 7th Aug 18
> 
> Response to CO - 9th Aug 18
> 
> Grant - 4th Dec 18
> 
> IED - 12th Arp 19
> 
> All the best to all those who are waiting for their invites / grants.. Hang around, good news is on its way..
> 
> This forum has been a great support throughout my entire PR journey.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> -Sam
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Congrats mate!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoannaC

Hi, 

Quick question on the points for Education. If CPA Australia came back and say that the Master of Business Administration that I have obtained from University of Sunderland (UK) is assessed as comparable to an Australian Master Degree, am I eligible for the following point? 

_Specialist education qualification	
A Masters degree by research or a Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution that included at least 2 academic years to in a relevant field._

Thank you.


----------



## JoannaC

Hi all, I will be submitting my EOI soon. My current points breakdown are as follows, will re-attempt PTE in Jan 2019. 

Points breakdown: 
Age: 25
English : 10 (will retake)
Skilled employment: 15
Qualifications: 15
TOTAL : 65 

Can I confirm the eligible visa for ANZSCO code 221111 that I can apply?
Subclass 189 - is it still at minimum 80 points? 
Subclass 190 - which state is currently inviting if my points are 75+5 ? 

Thanks.


----------



## jontymorgan

JoannaC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question on the points for Education. If CPA Australia came back and say that the Master of Business Administration that I have obtained from University of Sunderland (UK) is assessed as comparable to an Australian Master Degree, am I eligible for the following point?
> 
> _Specialist education qualification
> A Masters degree by research or a Doctorate degree from an Australian educational institution that included at least 2 academic years to in a relevant field._
> 
> Thank you.


Unfortunately not. To get specialist education points the 2 academic years must have been in Australia and the degree awarded by an Australian educational institution.


----------



## Rusiru91

Hi Guys

I submitted my EOI with 80 points on November 13 for 189 . Does anyone have an idea when can I expect the Invitation

Cheers
Russ


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI with 80 points on November 13 for 189 . Does anyone have an idea when can I expect the Invitation
> 
> Cheers
> Russ


Probably feb round if things go extremely well like it has been..


----------



## sakmoh

Hello Everyone,

A quick One.I am sitting at 85 Points 
occupation: Accountant (General) DOE: 22/112018.

When Can i expect the invite ?


----------



## jontymorgan

sakmoh said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> A quick One.I am sitting at 85 Points
> occupation: Accountant (General) DOE: 22/112018.
> 
> When Can i expect the invite ?


You should receive an invite in the next round on 11 December.


----------



## tan011

Doe 16/09/2018 points 80
General accountant 189
When can I expect invitation?
Please


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Tonight is the night everyone!!!! 
All the very best for people who are expecting the invitation!


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all, has anyone got an invite from NSW with 80 or more points recently?


----------



## SAMYBOY

*Good luck everyone*

Good luck and all the best to everyone who is waiting for the invitation.


----------



## Danger_king2000

Hi every one. Tonight is a big night of hopes. I am expecting my invite tonight. I am anxious that how will I spend next 2 and a half hours.
I am on 80 points for 189 with DOE 21/8/2018.
How many 80 pointers do we have here?
Plz post your time line below and also update us if any one received an ITA.
Thanx.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Danger_king2000 said:


> Hi every one. Tonight is a big night of hopes. I am expecting my invite tonight. I am anxious that how will I spend next 2 and a half hours.
> I am on 80 points for 189 with DOE 21/8/2018.
> How many 80 pointers do we have here?
> Plz post your time line below and also update us if any one received an ITA.
> Thanx.


Just stay calm and you are more likely to get it tonight.


----------



## Danger_king2000

SAMYBOY said:


> Danger_king2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi every one. Tonight is a big night of hopes. I am expecting my invite tonight. I am anxious that how will I spend next 2 and a half hours.
> I am on 80 points for 189 with DOE 21/8/2018.
> How many 80 pointers do we have here?
> Plz post your time line below and also update us if any one received an ITA.
> Thanx.
> 
> 
> 
> Just stay calm and you are more likely to get it tonight.
Click to expand...

Yes bro.
The only two big issues that I am feared of are
1- the number of invitations should be big
2-my 485 is finishing on 13 of December 2018


----------



## SAMYBOY

Danger_king2000 said:


> Yes bro.
> The only two big issues that I am feared of are
> 1- the number of invitations should be big
> 2-my 485 is finishing on 13 of December 2018


I assume you have already gathered all the relevant documents to upload and if you receive the invitation tonight, you are in a safe zone.

Your DOE is back to August so it should not be a problem.


----------



## Danger_king2000

SAMYBOY said:


> Danger_king2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes bro.
> The only two big issues that I am feared of are
> 1- the number of invitations should be big
> 2-my 485 is finishing on 13 of December 2018
> 
> 
> 
> I assume you have already gathered all the relevant documents to upload and if you receive the invitation tonight, you are in a safe zone.
> 
> Your DOE is back to August so it should not be a problem.
Click to expand...

Yeah bro I have every thing almost ready with me🙂


----------



## Eric1028

Invites? Check skill select


----------



## Danger_king2000

Any one?😒


----------



## THEO92

Wait till 12:30 people!


----------



## Eric1028

I saw aug 14, 80 points ivited


----------



## Danger_king2000

My eoi is 21 August with 80 points. No invite yet


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Danger_king2000 said:


> My eoi is 21 August with 80 points. No invite yet


Back to square 1. 600 invites per round..


----------



## THEO92

Danger_king2000 said:


> My eoi is 21 August with 80 points. No invite yet


Log in to the skill select and check or check your junk mails


----------



## Eric1028

Did you check your skill select?


----------



## Danger_king2000

Yes I have checked everything and refreshed everything. Madly since 12


----------



## Hiraldrds

Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018


----------



## Heria

Danger_king2000 said:


> My eoi is 21 August with 80 points. No invite yet


http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-11th-november-2018/
Last time the cut off was around 08/08/18 and you haven't received yours????


----------



## Eric1028

So only one week of invite?


----------



## THEO92

Hiraldrds said:


> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018


06/12?? Are you serious??


----------



## Eric1028

Maybe he is 85 points. Its possible


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Eric1028 said:


> So only one week of invite?


Yep, 600 invites total, non pro rata took 50 60% of them.


----------



## THEO92

Hiraldrds said:


> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018


How many points mate??


----------



## Hiraldrds

Yes, updated eoi last week 



THEO92 said:


> Hiraldrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 06/12?? Are you serious??
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockstarapaque

THEO92 said:


> Hiraldrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018
> 
> 
> 
> 06/12?? Are you serious??
Click to expand...

He is 85 points


----------



## THEO92

Rockstarapaque said:


> Eric1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only one week of invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 600 invites total, non pro rata took 50 60% of them.
Click to expand...

Source of info please?


----------



## Hiraldrds

With 85 points

QUOTE=THEO92;14740926]


Hiraldrds said:


> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018


How many points mate??[/QUOTE]


----------



## THEO92

Hiraldrds said:


> With 85 points
> 
> QUOTE=THEO92;14740926]
> 
> 
> Hiraldrds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invitation- lodge in 06/12/2018
> 
> 
> 
> How many points mate??
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

That’s great! 
Congrats mate


----------



## Rockstarapaque

THEO92 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only one week of invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 600 invites total, non pro rata took 50 60% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source of info please?
Click to expand...

Just applied some logic from what' been happening since the last 2 years. First half of the year is normally when 2500 seats round take place. Then they gradually reduce it down to 600 seats per round till the end of the year. They have already invited quite a lot of accountants. Again, it's just a mere observation. I could be totally wrong but provided none 80 pointer got invited after 14 august, this seems to be the case.


----------



## Heria

Rockstarapaque said:


> THEO92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So only one week of invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 600 invites total, non pro rata took 50 60% of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source of info please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just applied some logic from what' been happening since the last 2 years. First half of the year is normally when 2500 seats round take place. Then they gradually reduce it down to 600 seats per round till the end of the year. They have already invited quite a lot of accountants. Again, it's just a mere observation. I could be totally wrong but provided none 80 pointer got invited after 14 august, this seems to be the case.
Click to expand...

Totally that is the case. As this situation continues, more backlog of 80 pointers will be created by the end of the fiscal year because most invites go to 85 pointers.


----------



## Sushev

Once again we are doomed.


----------



## Danger_king2000

No bro. Unfortunately no. My big concern have proved to be right. I am sure they have reduced the number of invites. That’s why I did not got an invite with Doe Of 21/8/2018 😭


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Danger_king2000 said:


> No bro. Unfortunately no. My big concern have proved to be right. I am sure they have reduced the number of invites. That’s why I did not got an invite with Doe Of 21/8/2018 😭


Dont worry. You ll definitely get the invitation mext month.


----------



## Heria

Danger_king2000 said:


> No bro. Unfortunately no. My big concern have proved to be right. I am sure they have reduced the number of invites. That’s why I did not got an invite with Doe Of 21/8/2018 😭


Yeah mate don't worry you're the very next person to get the invitation fingers crossed for you🤞🤞


----------



## Sushev

Danger_king2000 said:


> No bro. Unfortunately no. My big concern have proved to be right. I am sure they have reduced the number of invites. That’s why I did not got an invite with Doe Of 21/8/2018 😭


I missed to get an invitation on 70 points by a month,increased my points to 75 and again missed by 3 weeks,again increased my points to 80 on 24th aug 2018 and it looks like again i am going to miss it. Phewwwwww


----------



## Danger_king2000

I will have to apply for student visa again. Cz my 485 is finishing on 13 December 2018. Just after 2 days😪


----------



## Azii

Hi,

I got my invitation and my DOE was 14/08.

Thanks,


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

I received my invitation. EOI: 15.08.18.
Thank you!


----------



## Danger_king2000

Congrats mate


----------



## Rusiru91

LINHBLACK1101 said:


> I received my invitation. EOI: 15.08.18.
> Thank you!


What was your total points mate?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Fk. 

The cut off today is 18 August. 
Cutoff last month was 8 August 


So in one month only 10 day movement? 

Are we doomed?


----------



## Sushev

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Fk.
> 
> The cut off today is 18 August.
> Cutoff last month was 8 August
> 
> 
> So in one month only 10 day movement?
> 
> Are we doomed?



Iscah mentioned that there was a total invite of 800 among which around 400 was sent to pro-rata occupation , so there might be small amount of invitation to accountants. Thats why cut off date moved only 10 days.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Yep. But one thing I am confused about is the total number of seats for accountants. The estimated seats are around 3750. Until now (as per the trend and my observation) around 1300 seats might have been used for sc189 and around 100 for sc190. That means there still should be around 2300 seats which has to be allocated in the next 5 months ( 5 because june round is normally extremely small). Will the remaining seats be allocated or can they narrow the seats further down because of total number of invites?


----------



## Sushev

Rockstarapaque said:


> Yep. But one thing I am confused about is the total number of seats for accountants. The estimated seats are around 3750. Until now (as per the trend and my observation) around 1300 seats might have been used for sc189 and around 100 for sc190. That means there still should be around 2300 seats which has to be allocated in the next 5 months ( 5 because june round is normally extremely small). Will the remaining seats be allocated or can they narrow the seats further down because of total number of invites?


 I read somewhere that DHA are not obliged to issue all the stated occupation ceiling that they have allocated for the occupation. This might or might not be true but i read this information somewhere.


----------



## Eric1028

Did someone get an invite on the 18th of August? Which source? Thanks.


----------



## cm1212

Hi,

Is there any chance of getting an invite for 75 points in the near future? Pls share your views.


----------



## Faraz365

cm1212 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any chance of getting an invite for 75 points in the near future? Pls share your views.


No way. Forget it. Even 80 pointers are in the loop along with 75 now... Only 85pointers have a chance

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

What? 
No more chance for 80 pointers? ???


----------



## cm1212

Faraz365 said:


> No way. Forget it. Even 80 pointers are in the loop along with 75 now... Only 85pointers have a chance
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


No chance for 80 pointers, is it true, are you sure?


----------



## Faraz365

cm1212 said:


> No chance for 80 pointers, is it true, are you sure?


This same movement will be continued till the year end(june). Only 1 or max 3 weeks movement for 80pointers that too I doubt... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faraz365 said:


> This same movement will be continued till the year end(june). Only 1 or max 3 weeks movement for 80pointers that too I doubt...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


I highly disagree with ur assumptions.


----------



## Faraz365

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I highly disagree with ur assumptions.


You will come to know buddy. I seriously hope my assumption prove wrong.. But indeed is the fact

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028

Movement will be 1-2 weeks every month for 80 points, and if bad luck, they will only invite 85 points.


----------



## Eric1028

Any sources that 18th of August was the cut off date?


----------



## Moiz23

With 189 invites reducing, would this mean NSW will potentially start Inviting candidates with 80 points and superior english and high experience?


----------



## Sushev

Eric1028 said:


> Any sources that 18th of August was the cut off date?


Iscah has posted that cut off date in their facebook post.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Moiz23 said:


> With 189 invites reducing, would this mean NSW will potentially start Inviting candidates with 80 points and superior english and high experience?


Yes thats more likely. That's what they did last year as well. During jan to july, quite alot of 190's were given. But provided the immigration burden on NSW, it could go either way.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

I will have 80 points 189 in end of February - early March 2019. 

Does that mean there is no chance for me?


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I will have 80 points 189 in end of February - early March 2019.
> 
> Does that mean there is no chance for me?


Seems so mate, too many 80's


----------



## LINHBLACK1101

Rusiru91 said:


> LINHBLACK1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my invitation. EOI: 15.08.18.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What was your total points mate?
Click to expand...

It is 80 points.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Seems so mate, too many 80's


SO Im doomed/ 

Wtf it is a never ending race. 

Should have applied offshore with 60 points in 2014. 
Now its fking a waste, 2 yrs of Aus education, PY, Naati. Still nto enough. 
This is so painful


----------



## JoannaC

Hi all,

Looking at some of the conversations, it seems like with 75 points, it is highly unlikely that I will get the sc189 visa. Couple of questions I have:-

a) My current points are 65, as I need to retake my PTE to improve the score. Do I submit EOI and get in the queue first and then update my points later once I manage to increased my English score? Or do I have to re-submit a new EOI once i've obtained 75 points? 

b) With 75 points only, it seems i have to look for state nomination. Based on the recent invites for sc 190, which state do i stand a chance? 


Current Total: 65 points
ANZSCO code: 221111/ 132211

Points breakdown: 
Age: 25
English : 10 (pending retake)
Skilled employment: 15
Qualifications: 15
TOTAL : 65 

PTE completion: 30 Oct 2018 (pending retake)
CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018
CPA Assessment approved: 4 Dec 2018


----------



## outrageous_view

JoannaC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at some of the conversations, it seems like with 75 points, it is highly unlikely that I will get the sc189 visa. Couple of questions I have:-
> 
> a) My current points are 65, as I need to retake my PTE to improve the score. Do I submit EOI and get in the queue first and then update my points later once I manage to increased my English score? Or do I have to re-submit a new EOI once i've obtained 75 points?
> 
> b) With 75 points only, it seems i have to look for state nomination. Based on the recent invites for sc 190, which state do i stand a chance?
> 
> 
> Current Total: 65 points
> ANZSCO code: 221111/ 132211
> 
> Points breakdown:
> Age: 25
> English : 10 (pending retake)
> Skilled employment: 15
> Qualifications: 15
> TOTAL : 65
> 
> PTE completion: 30 Oct 2018 (pending retake)
> CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018
> CPA Assessment approved: 4 Dec 2018


1. It doesn't matter when you submit your EOI, once you update your EOI or your points change your application date and place in the queue changes. 
2. Most people apply for every state, state nominations are a bit different, it's hard to predict.


----------



## JoannaC

outrageous_view said:


> 1. It doesn't matter when you submit your EOI, once you update your EOI or your points change your application date and place in the queue changes.
> 2. Most people apply for every state, state nominations are a bit different, it's hard to predict.


Ok thank you!


----------



## sweeteo

Hi guys. According to the points calculator for the 489 visa i can get 80 pts (70+10 due to relative sponsorship). Do you think its possible to get an invitation in the future if i submit an EOI? I've just emailed my agent and awaiting for their reply. 189 is impossible because because if i do NAATI (for malay) ill still only get 75 pts, and i turn 33 on the 21st december 2019, then i will lose another 5 points.

can anyone provide their opinion on my situation? Currently i am offshore.


----------



## aurora.a

JoannaC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking at some of the conversations, it seems like with 75 points, it is highly unlikely that I will get the sc189 visa. Couple of questions I have:-
> 
> a) My current points are 65, as I need to retake my PTE to improve the score. Do I submit EOI and get in the queue first and then update my points later once I manage to increased my English score? Or do I have to re-submit a new EOI once i've obtained 75 points?
> 
> b) With 75 points only, it seems i have to look for state nomination. Based on the recent invites for sc 190, which state do i stand a chance?
> 
> 
> Current Total: 65 points
> ANZSCO code: 221111/ 132211
> 
> Points breakdown:
> Age: 25
> English : 10 (pending retake)
> Skilled employment: 15
> Qualifications: 15
> TOTAL : 65
> 
> PTE completion: 30 Oct 2018 (pending retake)
> CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018
> CPA Assessment approved: 4 Dec 2018




Hi Joanna,

Did you study in Australia? If so, find a course you can do to get you to the 2 years and so you can claim the extra 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoannaC

aurora.a said:


> Hi Joanna,
> 
> Did you study in Australia? If so, find a course you can do to get you to the 2 years and so you can claim the extra 5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I'm currently offshore. Do I have to study in Australia to get that 5 points? 

Regards,
Joanna


----------



## sweeteo

JoannaC said:


> Hi, I'm currently offshore. Do I have to study in Australia to get that 5 points?
> 
> Regards,
> Joanna


Hi Joanna,

U need to study a course in australia (2 years) and complete it to be eligible for the 5 pts.


----------



## JoannaC

sweeteo said:


> Hi Joanna,
> 
> U need to study a course in australia (2 years) and complete it to be eligible for the 5 pts.


Ok, unfortunately I can't yet. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Sushev

DHA published the results for 11 oct round. They did send 4340 invitation for sc 189. Maybe because of this huge round they are cutting down the invites from dec.


----------



## aurora.a

Has NSW been inviting accountants over the past few weeks? Last I saw they were only inviting 80+5 with superior English and work experience, but that was a few months back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

sweeteo said:


> Hi guys. According to the points calculator for the 489 visa i can get 80 pts (70+10 due to relative sponsorship). Do you think its possible to get an invitation in the future if i submit an EOI? I've just emailed my agent and awaiting for their reply. 189 is impossible because because if i do NAATI (for malay) ill still only get 75 pts, and i turn 33 on the 21st december 2019, then i will lose another 5 points.
> 
> can anyone provide their opinion on my situation? Currently i am offshore.


Afaik only 10 people are invited each round (per month) - and all seem to have 80 points as the minimum score, with a DOE of 20/6/2018. 

Anyway you can increase those points? 

Another option is to consider 489 state sponsored.


----------



## outrageous_view

Sushev said:


> DHA published the results for 11 oct round. They did send 4340 invitation for sc 189. Maybe because of this huge round they are cutting down the invites from dec.


Where did you find this? couldn't find it in official skilselect website.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

outrageous_view said:


> Where did you find this? couldn't find it in official skilselect website.


Here you go buddy:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## cbliao

Any hope for 11 Sep 80 General Accountant to be invited within this FY? So nervous.


----------



## Faraz365

cbliao said:


> Any hope for 11 Sep 80 General Accountant to be invited within this FY? So nervous.


You will get for sure in max 2 months. Don't worry... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sushev

cbliao said:


> Any hope for 11 Sep 80 General Accountant to be invited within this FY? So nervous.


Not trying to demotivate you but nothing is certain at this point. Even i am at 80 points doe 24th aug but looking at the trends of previous years you never know when they going to stop sending invities.


----------



## cbliao

I think DHA slows down the invitation again just like previous FY. From the invitation in Dec, only around 1 week of 80s were invited. I think much more people would get 85, so I am so nervous. 



Faraz365 said:


> You will get for sure in max 2 months. Don't worry...
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Faraz365

cbliao said:


> I think DHA slows down the invitation again just like previous FY. From the invitation in Dec, only around 1 week of 80s were invited. I think much more people would get 85, so I am so nervous.


You got the point. Now all the 80pointers started increasing their points to get in the race I believe. Have faith. Dnt be nervous. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cbliao

How come those people can reach that high! There is no way for me to increase my points. So that's all!


----------



## Sushev

cbliao said:


> How come those people can reach that high! There is no way for me to increase my points. So that's all!


It is the same case for me as well and on top of that my pte ani skill assessment is expiring next year.


----------



## Danger_king2000

Honestly, I don’t think so that we will have too many 85 pointers in the future cz it’s hard to even get 80. Moreover, now a days immigration have started to scrutinise the experience claims more regorusly.
In my personal opinion, people have 80 points till end of September will get invited till the end of financial year. The number of invites will be slow but I do t think they will completetely stop accounting this time.
Last year, accounting was stopped because of a technical glitch in the skill select system and because of fake eois as well. Department have resolved the technical glitch and have put a warning for fake eois and claims as well.

But people who will have their 80 points after eoi date of end of September will have to wait a bit longer for their invites, till end of financial year.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Danger_king2000 said:


> Honestly, I don’t think so that we will have too many 85 pointers in the future cz it’s hard to even get 80. Moreover, now a days immigration have started to scrutinise the experience claims more regorusly.
> In my personal opinion, people have 80 points till end of September will get invited till the end of financial year. The number of invites will be slow but I do t think they will completetely stop accounting this time.
> Last year, accounting was stopped because of a technical glitch in the skill select system and because of fake eois as well. Department have resolved the technical glitch and have put a warning for fake eois and claims as well.
> 
> But people who will have their 80 points after eoi date of end of September will have to wait a bit longer for their invites, till end of financial year.


Was it a technical glitch or too many were invited during the first 4 months?


----------



## Sonny49

Rockstarapaque said:


> Was it a technical glitch or too many were invited during the first 4 months?


it was planned there is no glitch man


----------



## Danger_king2000

As far as I know, it was a technical glitch. Last year till November, the system was adding ens, rams, 190,489, which means every visa subclass in the ceiling of accounting.
In November last year, the total number of eois issue for 189 was almost half of the annual ceiling number but skill select stopped to send new invites to accountants as the ceiling of accounting was reached.

Secondly, in the last round before December last year, the number of invites for 189 accounting was almost 285 and all of them were on 85 points. In previous round, it was 80 points. (Just imagine, how can 285 people have 85 points in just two weeks).

Cz of a live two reasons, immigration stopped to send invites to accountants.
In April, both issues were resolved and they started to send invites to accounting again but the number of invites to accounting was very less because the overall number of invites for all the occupations was very low I.e 300 per for night and accounting remained at 80 with a very close moment of date of effect.

Immigration department have reduced the over all number of invites once again this December but they are still inviting people. The moment of date of effect will be slow ahead until next financial year unless the over all number of invites for the roundincrease.
I am pretty much sure that the two problems which we had last year will not persist this year.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Danger_king2000 said:


> As far as I know, it was a technical glitch. Last year till November, the system was adding ens, rams, 190,489, which means every visa subclass in the ceiling of accounting.
> In November last year, the total number of eois issue for 189 was almost half of the annual ceiling number but skill select stopped to send new invites to accountants as the ceiling of accounting was reached.
> 
> Secondly, in the last round before December last year, the number of invites for 189 accounting was almost 285 and all of them were on 85 points. In previous round, it was 80 points. (Just imagine, how can 285 people have 85 points in just two weeks).
> 
> Cz of a live two reasons, immigration stopped to send invites to accountants.
> In April, both issues were resolved and they started to send invites to accounting again but the number of invites to accounting was very less because the overall number of invites for all the occupations was very low I.e 300 per for night and accounting remained at 80 with a very close moment of date of effect.
> 
> Immigration department have reduced the over all number of invites once again this December but they are still inviting people. The moment of date of effect will be slow ahead until next financial year unless the over all number of invites for the roundincrease.
> I am pretty much sure that the two problems which we had last year will not persist this year.


Hope whatever you said is true. If that's the case, the ceiling for accountants is 3700 and around 1300 invites for sc 189 has been sent till now. Very few 190's and 489's has been sent. Will they reduce the number of invitations this much?


----------



## karizma360

Is there any tiniest possibility of getting an invite under 489 with 75 points for any state in Australia with 3+ overseas Exp and 8 each bands?


----------



## bilytea

karizma360 said:


> Is there any tiniest possibility of getting an invite under 489 with 75 points for any state in Australia with 3+ overseas Exp and 8 each bands?


I think yes, from now to the end of Jun 18, NT might be possible
or waiting to the new round 2019-2020 of SA for 489 oversea


----------



## Abysmal

bilytea said:


> karizma360 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any tiniest possibility of getting an invite under 489 with 75 points for any state in Australia with 3+ overseas Exp and 8 each bands?
> 
> 
> 
> I think yes, from now to the end of Jun 18, NT might be possible
> or waiting to the new round 2019-2020 of SA for 489 oversea
Click to expand...

 does this applies for internal auditors too 😥


----------



## accountant0618

karizma360 said:


> Is there any tiniest possibility of getting an invite under 489 with 75 points for any state in Australia with 3+ overseas Exp and 8 each bands?


Unfortunately, no. They will only issue invite for 489s if the 189 EOIs have been used up. So this is close to impossible for pro rata occupations. That's how I remember it.


----------



## accountant0618

aurora.a said:


> Has NSW been inviting accountants over the past few weeks? Last I saw they were only inviting 80+5 with superior English and work experience, but that was a few months back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes. A friend recently got invited for 190. I think a week before the 189 december round.


----------



## Devina2008

Do you get message in your EOI if you get invited? My friend got message in his Gmail that he have 1 message in EOI what does that mean?


----------



## Malikkk

Hi everyone I just got my 79 each in pte and updated my EOI on 85 points for 189 as a general accountant and hopefully am gonna receive invitation on 11th of January...
I have already applied for the 485 subsequent dependent entrant visa on 28th of November because my TR got expired on 10th of December and my wife got TR until June 2019. Right now am on briging visa and waiting for the decision and hopefully am gonna receive the invitation before that visa decision...
Now my question is that when I will lodge application for 189 visa they will grant me a new briging visa but what will happen with the current briging visa?
Your expert advice will be really appreciated...


----------



## ykhawaja

Hey guys, I need some advice.

Currently, I have these number of points

age 30
english 20
education 15
aus study 5
regional study 5

75 points for 189 , however since I am a TAS graduate, I have applied for their state nomination. In the event they do not offer me state nomination and offer 489 should I take that or just disregard that and apply for 189 by doing Professional year and naati to get 80/85 points for 189 and 85/90 for 190 NSW.

If I am on 489 , I have to live there for 2 years plus work 1 full time considering TAS job market. Secondly, the whole process will take 2 years so isnt it better in that case I pursue 189 and just try to get 80 points . 

MY pte is valid till 27th JAN 2021.

This is worst case scenaio, if TAS does not offer my 190 but 489


----------



## Maggo1234

Hi Guys,

Has anyone received invitation for Software tester from Victoria? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Considering current trend, choosing 489 would be a best option for you. There is 90% chance tat they will offer you 489 instead of 190. Since you are already in TAS two years will pass so quickly. But if you go through independent visa you will only have stress. It will take you 1 year to complete PY and NAATI itself is so tough. Why would you want to put yourself in these troubles if you have an option now? My friend choose 489 because TAS didn't offer him 190, but he is happy and his Two year period is nearly finish now. 




ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> 
> Currently, I have these number of points
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus study 5
> regional study 5
> 
> 75 points for 189 , however since I am a TAS graduate, I have applied for their state nomination. In the event they do not offer me state nomination and offer 489 should I take that or just disregard that and apply for 189 by doing Professional year and naati to get 80/85 points for 189 and 85/90 for 190 NSW.
> 
> If I am on 489 , I have to live there for 2 years plus work 1 full time considering TAS job market. Secondly, the whole process will take 2 years so isnt it better in that case I pursue 189 and just try to get 80 points .
> 
> MY pte is valid till 27th JAN 2021.
> 
> This is worst case scenaio, if TAS does not offer my 190 but 489


----------



## phamtantan

Hi guys,

Could anyone shed some light on the possible invitation timing for an 80 pointer 27 Nov with PY, 1 year of experience and NAATI? I won't turn 25 until November next year and partner point is impossible for me...

Thanks in advance


----------



## ykhawaja

Devina2008 said:


> Considering current trend, choosing 489 would be a best option for you. There is 90% chance tat they will offer you 489 instead of 190. Since you are already in TAS two years will pass so quickly. But if you go through independent visa you will only have stress. It will take you 1 year to complete PY and NAATI itself is so tough. Why would you want to put yourself in these troubles if you have an option now? My friend choose 489 because TAS didn't offer him 190, but he is happy and his Two year period is nearly finish now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ykhawaja said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> 
> Currently, I have these number of points
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus study 5
> regional study 5
> 
> 75 points for 189 , however since I am a TAS graduate, I have applied for their state nomination. In the event they do not offer me state nomination and offer 489 should I take that or just disregard that and apply for 189 by doing Professional year and naati to get 80/85 points for 189 and 85/90 for 190 NSW.
> 
> If I am on 489 , I have to live there for 2 years plus work 1 full time considering TAS job market. Secondly, the whole process will take 2 years so isnt it better in that case I pursue 189 and just try to get 80 points .
> 
> MY pte is valid till 27th JAN 2021.
> 
> This is worst case scenaio, if TAS does not offer my 190 but 489
Click to expand...


Ok . However do you think I have a chance of offering 190. Since I am a Tasmanian graduate and have already studied there for 2 years?


----------



## handyjohn

ykhawaja said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice.
> 
> Currently, I have these number of points
> 
> age 30
> english 20
> education 15
> aus study 5
> regional study 5
> 
> 75 points for 189 , however since I am a TAS graduate, I have applied for their state nomination. In the event they do not offer me state nomination and offer 489 should I take that or just disregard that and apply for 189 by doing Professional year and naati to get 80/85 points for 189 and 85/90 for 190 NSW.
> 
> If I am on 489 , I have to live there for 2 years plus work 1 full time considering TAS job market. Secondly, the whole process will take 2 years so isnt it better in that case I pursue 189 and just try to get 80 points .
> 
> MY pte is valid till 27th JAN 2021.
> 
> This is worst case scenaio, if TAS does not offer my 190 but 489




Take whatever is in your hand. 189 is very unpredictable. You can take 189 even after 489


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ykhawaja

handyjohn said:


> Take whatever is in your hand. 189 is very unpredictable. You can take 189 even after 489
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok,but do you know anyone from TAS with a graduate who has been offered 489 instead of 190


----------



## UCraj

Hi guys i lodged my visa application on Nov 21 for 489 SA. How long will it take for me to get a call for medical and then grant? Is it possible for me to do medical now itself and send them the results ?


----------



## mrbilly

phamtantan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could anyone shed some light on the possible invitation timing for an 80 pointer 27 Nov with PY, 1 year of experience and NAATI? I won't turn 25 until November next year and partner point is impossible for me...
> 
> Thanks in advance



My situation is exactly the same as yours, except my DOE is 4 Dec, I won't turn 25 until 2022 & partner point is also impossible for me.

Looking at the current trend, they might invite us in May at best or July / August at worst. My TR expired in March, so probably might need student visa while waiting or else I would have to leave Australia.

It's just the govt suddenly reduced number of invitations in December for pro rata


----------



## Moiz23

Should we expect invitations from NSW in the second half on the financial year? If 189 reduces invitations and if 190 does not, situation for accountants is looking very very grim


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Should we expect invitations from NSW in the second half on the financial year? If 189 reduces invitations and if 190 does not, situation for accountants is looking very very grim


Problem with NSW is that NSW only invites those that would definitely be invited for 189 and those invited from NSW usually waits till they get 189. It is very rare for those invited from 190 NSW to accept the invitation because they would choose 189 for sure. 

Therefore, I don't think we can expect invitations from either NSW or 189 unless govt changes policy.


----------



## Paritosh.nirgudkar

Hi please advice

My points are as below

Age 30 points 
Study 15 points
Work experience 5 points 
English 20 points
Total 70 points 

Should I go for 489 (70 +10) or should I go for 190 (70 +5) for NSW or SA?
What are chances of getting an invite? I am offshore 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Paritosh.nirgudkar said:


> Hi please advice
> 
> My points are as below
> 
> Age 30 points
> Study 15 points
> Work experience 5 points
> English 20 points
> Total 70 points
> 
> Should I go for 489 (70 +10) or should I go for 190 (70 +5) for NSW or SA?
> What are chances of getting an invite? I am offshore
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your chance of getting an invite is quite low due to large number of people having 489 (75+10 / 80+10) or 190 (75+5 / 80+5). It is preferable to go for 190 as it is directly PR.


----------



## chongchien

*partner skills*

is it worth getting points for partner skills which will only help for 190 but not 189?


----------



## gary_mitt

Hello Fellas, Wondering what are the chances of an invitation for 189 on Thursday's round for 85 pointer, DOE 7 Jan 2019?


----------



## JG

chongchien said:


> is it worth getting points for partner skills which will only help for 190 but not 189?


dont think so.

But who knows, if there is no chance in 189 then do it also. If luck stroke your future will be safe.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

gary_mitt said:


> Hello Fellas, Wondering what are the chances of an invitation for 189 on Thursday's round for 85 pointer, DOE 7 Jan 2019?


Even if they invite 50 odd people. You ll definitely get it.


----------



## Eric1028

Hello. Do you think i will get an invite with 80 points on 189 this round? Doe is 25th of August.


----------



## DavidFontaine

gary_mitt said:


> Hello Fellas, Wondering what are the chances of an invitation for 189 on Thursday's round for 85 pointer, DOE 7 Jan 2019?


85 Points? Do you have 342 years of experience and 6 PhDs?

You'll definitely get an invite mate. You must be front of the queue


----------



## gurungkai

Hi All,

I have worked as an Assistant accountant for a year last week and would like to acquire the 5 point experience.

I talked to a few migration agents about it and most said no assessment is required with CPA?

I thought it was required, Any idea on how that works and whats docs i need to prepare please.

Thanks,


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

gurungkai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have worked as an Assistant accountant for a year last week and would like to acquire the 5 point experience.
> 
> I talked to a few migration agents about it and most said no assessment is required with CPA?
> 
> I thought it was required, Any idea on how that works and whats docs i need to prepare please.
> 
> Thanks,


but with a positive work assessment from either CPA or another accounting body, you are guaranteed to get the 5 point work experience. Without it, it's 50-50% u can get it. 

Entirely my opinion, unless someone wants to shed some lights on it. 

I think just reference letter from the company and payslips for the whole year?


----------



## shaon9

gurungkai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have worked as an Assistant accountant for a year last week and would like to acquire the 5 point experience.
> 
> I talked to a few migration agents about it and most said no assessment is required with CPA?
> 
> I thought it was required, Any idea on how that works and whats docs i need to prepare please.
> 
> Thanks,


Without assessment, immigration does a lot of checks vigorously which takes a lot of time. With your work experience assessed, the time slashed significantly. And guaranteed 5 points. From my personal experience. 

For documents, reference letter, payslips, superannuation statement, tax return paper and bank statement (optional).


----------



## gurungkai

shaon9 said:


> Without assessment, immigration does a lot of checks vigorously which takes a lot of time. With your work experience assessed, the time slashed significantly. And guaranteed 5 points. From my personal experience.
> 
> For documents, reference letter, payslips, superannuation statement, tax return paper and bank statement (optional).


So i work from 7th Jan 2018 to 7th Jan 2019. Tax return was done for Jan to June Period only, is that fine?


----------



## shaon9

gurungkai said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without assessment, immigration does a lot of checks vigorously which takes a lot of time. With your work experience assessed, the time slashed significantly. And guaranteed 5 points. From my personal experience.
> 
> For documents, reference letter, payslips, superannuation statement, tax return paper and bank statement (optional).
> 
> 
> 
> So i work from 7th Jan 2018 to 7th Jan 2019. Tax return was done for Jan to June Period only, is that fine?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## gurungkai

shaon9 said:


> Yes



For the reference letter, does it need to highlight any skillset/ Duties? Or just the job position, how long i have worked for XYZ company is sufficient?


----------



## shaon9

gurungkai said:


> shaon9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the reference letter, does it need to highlight any skillset/ Duties? Or just the job position, how long i have worked for XYZ company is sufficient?
Click to expand...

With duties


----------



## gurungkai

shaon9 said:


> With duties



Do you have a format i can follow? My boss basically expect me to make one myself and he will sign it lol but i dont know nothing.


----------



## mrbilly

gary_mitt said:


> Hello Fellas, Wondering what are the chances of an invitation for 189 on Thursday's round for 85 pointer, DOE 7 Jan 2019?


Just curious, would you mind sharing breakdown of the points you have?

Thanks


----------



## gary_mitt

mrbilly said:


> Just curious, would you mind sharing breakdown of the points you have?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the response guys. 
My points breakdown:
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Australian Study - 5
Regional area -5
PTE - 20
PY - 5
NAATI - 5
----------------------------
TOTAL - 85

Will be getting 5 points more by 20th January as completing 1 year as an assistant accountant, which would take me to 90 points. But hopefully will be invited at 85 this round as you guys suggested.


----------



## Danger_king2000

I have 80 points with DOE of 21 August 2018.
With an expert opinion from all of you, What are my chances to get an invite this round guys?
It’s almost impossible for me to score any more points 😔
So please withdraw the EOIs solfataras anyone of you have already got an invite and have another active EOI in the system.
Thanx


----------



## bilytea

Danger_king2000 said:


> I have 80 points with DOE of 21 August 2018.
> With an expert opinion from all of you, What are my chances to get an invite this round guys?
> It’s almost impossible for me to score any more points 😔
> So please withdraw the EOIs solfataras anyone of you have already got an invite and have another active EOI in the system.
> Thanx


I think you would soon get it, maybe this round. As last round was 18 Aug, and Iscah also predicted application in Sep would get invitation in Feb 19. Just few days ahead, wait and hope the best thing .


----------



## Danger_king2000

Hmmmm I hope so o will have my invite this round. My 485 was expired on 13 of December and I had to apply for another student visa along with my family. I had to spend almost all my savings on it and now can’t afford any more😔
I won’t say that I am a genius but I had my PTE 8 each in my 3rd attempt without taking any coaching and I had cleared my naati in urdu language in my first attempt. I was very few of them who cleared naati Urdu in first go.
Australian immigration should stop torturing people who have a good skill set.


----------



## Eric1028

Any news?


----------



## Sushev

Eric1028 said:


> Any news?


I havent got an email yet but my eoi in skill select says invited. Doe 24th aug with 80 points.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Sushev said:


> Eric1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news?
> 
> 
> 
> I havent got an email yet but my eoi in skill select says invited. Doe 24th aug with 80 points.
Click to expand...

Congrats. Thats an invite!


----------



## Danger_king2000

Got invited
80 points with DOE OF 21/8/2018


----------



## cbliao

Sushev said:


> I havent got an email yet but my eoi in skill select says invited. Doe 24th aug with 80 points.


Congrats mate!


----------



## cbliao

Danger_king2000 said:


> Got invited
> 80 points with DOE OF 21/8/2018


Yeah! Congrats!!! Hope mine will be soon.


----------



## Devina2008

Congrats 


cbliao said:


> Sushev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent got an email yet but my eoi in skill select says invited. Doe 24th aug with 80 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate!
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

Congratulations


cbliao said:


> Danger_king2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got invited
> 80 points with DOE OF 21/8/2018
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! Congrats!!! Hope mine will be soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Devina2008

Any other ??


----------



## Eric1028

What day is the cut off in Iscah?


----------



## Devina2008

Haven't you got any email yet?


Eric1028 said:


> What day is the cut off in Iscah?


----------



## Eric1028

I did it with an agent and my doe is 25th of Aug. not sure


----------



## Devina2008

Oh then don't worry much you might have got it. Congrats in advance. QUOTE=Eric1028;14766266]I did it with an agent and my doe is 25th of Aug. not sure[/QUOTE]


----------



## cbliao

Devina2008 said:


> Oh then don't worry much you might have got it. Congrats in advance. QUOTE=Eric1028;14766266]I did it with an agent and my doe is 25th of Aug. not sure


[/QUOTE]

Once you contacted with your agent, please let us know! I think you have been invited!


----------



## Devina2008

Only two updates so far??


----------



## RanaLahori

Devina2008 said:


> Only two updates so far??




Have you got an invite? Mine is also 25th of Aug, but haven’t got invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028

Did you check your skill select account?


----------



## mrbilly

Danger_king2000 said:


> I have 80 points with DOE of 21 August 2018.
> With an expert opinion from all of you, What are my chances to get an invite this round guys?
> It’s almost impossible for me to score any more points 😔
> So please withdraw the EOIs solfataras anyone of you have already got an invite and have another active EOI in the system.
> Thanx


Congratsss for the invitation!!!

I've been telling people to please withdraw their unused EOIs after invitation, but none of them are willing to do that. In fact, I've had heated arguments with those unwilling to withdraw their unused EOIs. I've made many people angry by giving that same advice. The reason is that many are too selfish to withdraw their EOIs.

Please people, if you have been invited, WITHDRAW your unused EOIs so that other people might have a chance. Don't waste unused EOIs but withdraw it PLEASE.

Thanks


----------



## mrbilly

If you notice the occupational ceiling trends, there are 522 accountants invited in October & November 2018 (636 to 1,158 and 1,158 to 1,680). Either there are so many unused EOIs being invited twice, there is another glitch again or there are so many people with 80 points. 

With 522 invitations for accountants in both October & November, the invitation DOE should have moved to at least September / October if there are so many invites. But not this case & this does not make sense at all. 

Can anyone shed some light on this trend?

Thanks


----------



## Danger_king2000

Yes exactly. I have another eoi for external auditor. I will withdraw it tomorrow after logging my 189.
It’s not good to be selfish because they are having the same pressure and stress which I have just passed. It’s a matter of life time opportunity to turn one’s life.


----------



## Danger_king2000

It is not possible for so many people to have that much points honestly.
I believe it’s because of double invites to multiple eois.
I believe some people are still claiming fake points as well.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, 

I will not have 80 points until end of February - around 25 February 2019. 

Will there be any chance for me to get invited?


----------



## Devina2008

So it means the date moved only by 6 days??? That is so unfair !!! 😞 any news after 24??


----------



## bilytea

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will not have 80 points until end of February - around 25 February 2019.
> 
> Will there be any chance for me to get invited?


Same situation . My DOE is 9 Jan 19, and all I feel is the uncertainty ;(. I think you should prepare for the worst situation, for example improving your points, or thinking of 489 SA in the next FY 2019-20  .


----------



## Sat.pal007

What are the numbers for accountant who got invited in this round?


----------



## Eric1028

Hi Devina. Hmmm. I haven’t got some news yet but for the previous trends, its possible that its only until 24th of Aug.


----------



## Moiz23

6 days movement according to Iscah.

11th December cut off date was 18/08/2018

11th January cute off date is estimated to be 24/08/2018.

This is ridiculous! 6 days movement with people having 80 points!!! There’s no chance for people lodging their eoi’s With 80 points from January onwards.


----------



## Devina2008

I am so nervous. I am close to the date but every month they are reducing the number. DOI : 07/09/2018


QUOTE=Moiz23;14766884]6 days movement according to Iscah.

11th December cut off date was 18/08/2018

11th January cute off date is estimated to be 24/08/2018.

This is ridiculous! 6 days movement with people having 80 points!!! There’s no chance for people lodging their eoi’s With 80 points from January onwards.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Moiz23 said:


> 6 days movement according to Iscah.
> 
> 11th December cut off date was 18/08/2018
> 
> 11th January cute off date is estimated to be 24/08/2018.
> 
> This is ridiculous! 6 days movement with people having 80 points!!! There’s no chance for people lodging their eoi’s With 80 points from January onwards.


Wtf is wrong wth this 6 day movement. Wtf, 1 month waiting and 6 days only. is it for real that there were so many people between 18 aug and 24 aug? 

Wtf


----------



## Sat.pal007

They manipulate numbers... in accounting


----------



## cbliao

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Wtf is wrong wth this 6 day movement. Wtf, 1 month waiting and 6 days only. is it for real that there were so many people between 18 aug and 24 aug?
> 
> Wtf


August and December are graduation seasons, that is one possible reason why 80s moved so slow. For this fiscal year, 221111 may only move to end of September or early October. As long as they invite all 85 each round, 80 pointers will have good chance in new fiscal year.


----------



## ajsth

It is honestly hard to believe there are so many people with 80/85 points in the queue. How did all these people appeared in a year?? I mean where were they last year


----------



## Noobmigrator

*Agreed!*



ajsth said:


> It is honestly hard to believe there are so many people with 80/85 points in the queue. How did all these people appeared in a year?? I mean where were they last year


Yea! I agree with you. If you read the earlier posts saying it moved only about four days and assuming ISCAH is correct saying majority went to pro-rata occupations, I cannot fathom how there are so many 80 / 85 pointers!


----------



## Anyad

ajsth said:


> It is honestly hard to believe there are so many people with 80/85 points in the queue. How did all these people appeared in a year?? I mean where were they last year


probably working on their "accounting" papers. Isn't it like one of the easiest skills to obtain and to validate experience with, out of the whole list right now?


----------



## ajsth

Anyad said:


> ajsth said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is honestly hard to believe there are so many people with 80/85 points in the queue. How did all these people appeared in a year?? I mean where were they last year
> 
> 
> 
> probably working on their "accounting" papers. Isn't it like one of the easiest skills to obtain and to validate experience with, out of the whole list right now?
Click to expand...

Dept. should should get cracking on these so called experiences and multiple eois. It is just frustrating everyone both financially and mentally


----------



## Anyad

ajsth said:


> Dept. should should get cracking on these so called experiences and multiple eois. It is just frustrating everyone both financially and mentally


Couldn't agree more: my wife has a master's degree in accounting and has run the accounting department of my country's 4th biggest retailer for almost 15 years now and we had to ditch that because of how silly the whole process is and how diluted the pool is. It's a shame, because it will likely lead to this route closing for everyone, which shouldn't happen but very likely might


----------



## mrbilly

In my opinion, the govt is only inviting around 70 people per month, from which half of it is people with 85 points or more. That's why invitation rounds moved only a week. 
By looking at trend from previous year, it might be that govt would start inviting more accountants from April. 

While we can't do anything about the govt policy, we can at least spread the news to not waste any unused EOIs. We can tell everyone we know to withdraw their unused EOIs after getting invitation. 

Please people, if you have been invited, *WITHDRAW* your unused EOIs so that others might have a chance as well. Please do not be selfish or else your selfishness will you down sometimes in future!!!


----------



## mrbilly

ajsth said:


> It is honestly hard to believe there are so many people with 80/85 points in the queue. How did all these people appeared in a year?? I mean where were they last year


In a year, you can do so many things to increase points including doing NAATI test & taking PY classes. Last year when people notice points started to increase, they immediately took NAATI test & PY classes. Not only that, once they have 80 points, they submit multiple EOIs & then refuse to withdraw those unused EOIs after invitation. 

This is because they are selfish and scared their visa application would get rejected. But why the hell are you scared? If you are rejected by management accountant, for example, you would be rejected as well by using taxation accountant, general accountant, internal auditor & external auditor. There's no point submitting multiple EOIs because rejection in one occupation means rejection in others as well. 

In short, those refusing to withdraw unused EOIs are just selfish.


----------



## Devina2008

How many years is the PTE result valid for? I heard it's three years for immi, but the PTE result will disappear from your account after 2 year. Can any one confirm about this please.


----------



## Moiz23

As per Iscah’s recent post, they claim there are 1200 EOI’s in the system consisting of accountants with 80 points! 
That is a staggering number! The question is, how can 1200 and more people get to 80 points within a period of 8-10 months!! Refer to the below link

https://youtu.be/tYkRfw8qNik


----------



## Kool261

Greetings. I have been following this site for a while but this is my first comment, literally. No disrespect or hostility to anyone especially the ISCAH guys. I dont believe them. I wish I could paste what I found the other day abt ISCAH estimates. I started from 11 July 2018, their estimate was way off. They were correct for Aug, Sept & Oct draws. In my humble opinion their biggest test is yet to come. Official Dec & Jan 19 results would put a stamp on their credibility. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Kool261

For the record ISCAH's estimated cut off dates for ACCOUNTANTS with 80 Pts are 18/08/18 & 24/08/18 for Dec & Jan 19 draws respectively.


----------



## cbliao

Kool261 said:


> Greetings. I have been following this site for a while but this is my first comment, literally. No disrespect or hostility to anyone especially the ISCAH guys. I dont believe them. I wish I could paste what I found the other day abt ISCAH estimates. I started from 11 July 2018, their estimate was way off. They were correct for Aug, Sept & Oct draws. In my humble opinion their biggest test is yet to come. Official Dec & Jan 19 results would put a stamp on their credibility. Lets see how it goes.


The cutoff dates are not estimated, those are based on research from clients or different forums, so there is no credibility issue with the cutoff dates. The problem is about their predictions regarding invitation dates, rather than cutoff dates, mate!


----------



## mrbilly

Kool261 said:


> Greetings. I have been following this site for a while but this is my first comment, literally. No disrespect or hostility to anyone especially the ISCAH guys. I dont believe them. I wish I could paste what I found the other day abt ISCAH estimates. I started from 11 July 2018, their estimate was way off. They were correct for Aug, Sept & Oct draws. In my humble opinion their biggest test is yet to come. Official Dec & Jan 19 results would put a stamp on their credibility. Lets see how it goes.


I've been keeping track of cutoff movement from July and the strange thing is in August & September, they invited 336 people each & cutoff moved 1 & 2 months. However, in October & November, they invited 500 people each & cutoff only moved 1 month. It is very strange considering that by having 500 invited each, cutoff should have moved at least 1.5 - 2 months.

I do hope that iscah prediction is wrong and the cutoff date is higher than what iscah claimed. Until the release of official figures, however, we can only assume their prediction is correct since they have been correct from August - November.

Hopefully someone can explain why are people suddenly having so many 80 points


----------



## cbliao

mrbilly said:


> I've been keeping track of cutoff movement from July and the strange thing is in August & September, they invited 336 people each & cutoff moved 1 & 2 months. However, in October & November, they invited 500 people each & cutoff only moved 1 month. It is very strange considering that by having 500 invited each, cutoff should have moved at least 1.5 - 2 months.
> 
> I do hope that iscah prediction is wrong and the cutoff date is higher than what iscah claimed. Until the release of official figures, however, we can only assume their prediction is correct since they have been correct from August - November.
> 
> Hopefully someone can explain why are people suddenly having so many 80 points


So many 70 pointers get 79 in PTE, then they reached 80. 75 pointers receive partner points, PY, NATTI, or work experience, then they reached 80. In addition, a lot of fake EOIs in the system is another reason. As long as you got 79 in PTE, every individual can achieve at least 80, and it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Kool261

The cutoff dates are not estimated, those are based on research from clients or different forums, so there is no credibility issue with the cutoff dates. The problem is about their predictions regarding invitation dates, rather than cutoff dates, mate![/QUOTE]
Spare me from your wrath kind sir. I meant the "invitation dates" where the invitation round gets cutt off and no more invitations are sent regardless of the pro-rata quota.


----------



## mrbilly

I'm seriously saddened that there might be big possibility that points required would increase to 85. I've done everything I can to get 80 and now I can't even increase my points any further because I'm below 25 and I can't find a partner 

I can't comprehend how people managed to get 85 or even 90 points very quickly. Either they have age py naati and partner, age py naati work or 10+ years work experience & partner


----------



## Kool261

Billy g, be optimistic please. 
This government has its days numbered and hopefully after the federal elections in May19 situation will change.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

one quick question .

Does the EOI date count from the day you create the EOI, or the day you update the EOI? 

Like if you create EOI a year ago with 70 points and you update it this year with 80 points, does it help u to jump the queue?


----------



## KengurMark

mrbilly said:


> I'm seriously saddened that there might be big possibility that points required would increase to 85. I've done everything I can to get 80 and now I can't even increase my points any further because I'm below 25 and I can't find a partner
> 
> I can't comprehend how people managed to get 85 or even 90 points very quickly. Either they have age py naati and partner, age py naati work or 10+ years work experience & partner


I am in the same situation like you. I have been chasing those extra 5 points for 4 years now. I am at 80 points at the moment with EOI: 29/09/2018 and I am pretty sure I will not get invited until my visa expires on 30/08/2019. Following the trend so far, very soon, 80 points will not be enough and 85 will be a standard. They have exploited me for far too long, but I have had enough. I am tired of all these political games, empty promises and uncertainties. This used to be one of the best countries in the world, and at that times, it was worth fighting for permanent residency. However, that changed now. I will try my luck somewhere else. Canada seems nice and friendly to immigrants.


----------



## KengurMark

Devina2008 said:


> How many years is the PTE result valid for? I heard it's three years for immi, but the PTE result will disappear from your account after 2 year. Can any one confirm about this please.


Hi, 

Yes, you are correct. For immigration purposes, it is valid for three years.


----------



## KengurMark

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> one quick question .
> 
> Does the EOI date count from the day you create the EOI, or the day you update the EOI?
> 
> Like if you create EOI a year ago with 70 points and you update it this year with 80 points, does it help u to jump the queue?


Hi, 

Only date of effect changes when you update EOI. If you update your EOI from 70 to 80 points, it will move you in the queue because you increased points, however, expiration date of your EOI wont change. I think it expires 2 years after the date you submit it.


----------



## cbliao

KengurMark said:


> I am in the same situation like you. I have been chasing those extra 5 points for 4 years now. I am at 80 points at the moment with EOI: 29/09/2018 and I am pretty sure I will not get invited until my visa expires on 30/08/2019. Following the trend so far, very soon, 80 points will not be enough and 85 will be a standard. They have exploited me for far too long, but I have had enough. I am tired of all these political games, empty promises and uncertainties. This used to be one of the best countries in the world, and at that times, it was worth fighting for permanent residency. However, that changed now. I will try my luck somewhere else. Canada seems nice and friendly to immigrants.


It is very frustrated mate, have a faith, as long as they clear 85 pointers in each round for the rest of FY, we might have a chance in new FY.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

KengurMark said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only date of effect changes when you update EOI. If you update your EOI from 70 to 80 points, it will move you in the queue because you increased points, however, expiration date of your EOI wont change. I think it expires 2 years after the date you submit it.




In my case, EOI will expire on 16th April, 2019 if I consider initial submission date i.e i just left with 3 invitation rounds. I have 80 points effective date 4th Dec 2018. Do you think shall i withdraw my current EOI and lodge new one?
Is there any option to renew EOI when it expires without losing position in queue?


----------



## cbliao

aakash.chauhan said:


> In my case, EOI will expire on 16th April, 2019 if I consider initial submission date i.e i just left with 3 invitation rounds. I have 80 points effective date 4th Dec 2018. Do you think shall i withdraw my current EOI and lodge new one?
> Is there any option to renew EOI when it expires without losing position in queue?


The only thing you can do is submitting a new EOI asap. The 2 years started from the day you created the EOI, not updated your EOI. So just create a new EOI asap is the only thing you can do right now.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

cbliao said:


> The only thing you can do is submitting a new EOI asap. The 2 years started from the day you created the EOI, not updated your EOI. So just create a new EOI asap is the only thing you can do right now.




You mean withdraw current EOI and lodge new one. Is it possible to create new EOI while keeping current one in subclass 189?


----------



## cbliao

aakash.chauhan said:


> You mean withdraw current EOI and lodge new one. Is it possible to create new EOI while keeping current one in subclass 189?


Definitely you can keep your current one, that's why so many people got multiple EOIs that slows down the invitation.


----------



## mrbilly

Kool261 said:


> Billy g, be optimistic please.
> This government has its days numbered and hopefully after the federal elections in May19 situation will change.


Previously in August - September, I'm very optimistic since with 300 invitations each in accounting, EOI has moved very fast. My pessimism appears right after the govt published that there are 500 invitations for accounting but cutoff only moved 1 month. Starting from December, it only moved 1 week which meant I would need to go back home since my TR expired in March 

My only hope is that the govt keeps inviting people at 80 points till December 2019. In that way, there may be hope for all of us at 80 points.


----------



## mrbilly

aakash.chauhan said:


> In my case, EOI will expire on 16th April, 2019 if I consider initial submission date i.e i just left with 3 invitation rounds. I have 80 points effective date 4th Dec 2018. Do you think shall i withdraw my current EOI and lodge new one?
> Is there any option to renew EOI when it expires without losing position in queue?


It is unlikely DOE 4 December would be invited in April. My best suggestion is to quickly withdraw current EOI and submit a new EOI ASAP. In that way, you would be looking at July / August invitations. Also, by withdrawing your soon-to-be expired EOI, you would reduce the backlog of 80 pointers waiting to be invited

There's no option to renew EOI without losing position. Best thing for you is just withdraw your current EOI and submit new EOI ASAP.


----------



## cbliao

mrbilly said:


> It is unlikely DOE 4 December would be invited in April. My best suggestion is to quickly withdraw current EOI and submit a new EOI ASAP. In that way, you would be looking at July / August invitations. Also, by withdrawing your soon-to-be expired EOI, you would reduce the backlog of 80 pointers waiting to be invited
> 
> There's no option to renew EOI without losing position. Best thing for you is just withdraw your current EOI and submit new EOI ASAP.


He doesn't have to withdraw the current EOI, he can have two EOIs, the soon-to-be expired one has no impact to the backlog at all, because it highly unlikely to be invited before April, but it is a hope for him and a little bit higher possibility of getting invited sooner. If he got invitation with the Dec. EOI, he can withdraw the new one.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

cbliao said:


> He doesn't have to withdraw the current EOI, he can have two EOIs, the soon-to-be expired one has no impact to the backlog at all, because it highly unlikely to be invited before April, but it is a hope for him and a little bit higher possibility of getting invited sooner. If he got invitation with the Dec. EOI, he can withdraw the new one.




This sounds viable option. If i wont get invited with old EOI, it will automatically expire in April anyways. If i get invited then will withdraw new EOI.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello, 

Is there any chance for 80 - 189 DOE sometimes end of February ish? 

Will I be able to get an invite Dec 2019?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any chance for 80 - 189 DOE sometimes end of February ish?
> 
> Will I be able to get an invite Dec 2019?


I am in the same position and i ll be on 80 points end of this week. If seats remain same next year, we should get an invite in Sept/ Oct, as they are the biggest rounds for pro rata.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Kool261 said:


> The cutoff dates are not estimated, those are based on research from clients or different forums, so there is no credibility issue with the cutoff dates. The problem is about their predictions regarding invitation dates, rather than cutoff dates, mate!


Spare me from your wrath kind sir. I meant the "invitation dates" where the invitation round gets cutt off and no more invitations are sent regardless of the pro-rata quota.[/QUOTE]



Rockstarapaque said:


> I am in the same position and i ll be on 80 points end of this week. If seats remain same next year, we should get an invite in Sept/ Oct, as they are the biggest rounds for pro rata.


Sure. 
That makes sense. 

Hey guys, I have a question and hoping someone to answer this for me. 

Back in October, I submitted an EOI with 80 points - 189 (I claimed partner point and work experience at that time, no PY and NAATI). 

However, I am almost completing PY and waiting for my NAATI result, lets say by end of February, I want to update my EOI to claim PY, NAATI and not claim partner point and work experience (mostly paperwork and no guarantee), is it possible. 

So my DOE of EOI will not change as they would still be 80 points and it is still be updated by end of February. Does this mean it will help me to jump the queue, will this raise any suspicions from DOHA? Or should I withdraw this existing EOI and submit a new one all together?


----------



## KengurMark

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Spare me from your wrath kind sir. I meant the "invitation dates" where the invitation round gets cutt off and no more invitations are sent regardless of the pro-rata quota.




Sure. 
That makes sense. 

Hey guys, I have a question and hoping someone to answer this for me. 

Back in October, I submitted an EOI with 80 points - 189 (I claimed partner point and work experience at that time, no PY and NAATI). 

However, I am almost completing PY and waiting for my NAATI result, lets say by end of February, I want to update my EOI to claim PY, NAATI and not claim partner point and work experience (mostly paperwork and no guarantee), is it possible. 

So my DOE of EOI will not change as they would still be 80 points and it is still be updated by end of February. Does this mean it will help me to jump the queue, will this raise any suspicions from DOHA? Or should I withdraw this existing EOI and submit a new one all together?[/QUOTE]
Hi, 

I think as soon as you make any changes, even if they don't increase your points, your DOE will be updated. In your case, if you decide to claim points for NAATI and PY and remove points for work experience and partner, your date of effect would be from the moment you made those changes, thus you would be moved back in the queue. I am not 100% sure about this because I didn't see a case like that, so it might be a good idea if you wait for second opinion.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys, I have a question and hoping someone to answer this for me.
> 
> Back in October, I submitted an EOI with 80 points - 189 (I claimed partner point and work experience at that time, no PY and NAATI).
> 
> However, I am almost completing PY and waiting for my NAATI result, lets say by end of February, I want to update my EOI to claim PY, NAATI and not claim partner point and work experience (mostly paperwork and no guarantee), is it possible.
> 
> So my DOE of EOI will not change as they would still be 80 points and it is still be updated by end of February. Does this mean it will help me to jump the queue, will this raise any suspicions from DOHA? Or should I withdraw this existing EOI and submit a new one all together?


I don't think that will be an issue, as your DOE remains the same you would be in the same place in the Q (since your points score remained the same, although the granular claims were adjusted accordingly). 

My understanding is DOE only changes when the aggregate points score is changed. Anyone willing to confirm via a dummy EOI?  

Curious why you do not want to claim partner points / work experience though? 

I can see a potential loophole for folks to get an earlier DOE by claiming points for things they do not have evidence for, and changing the claims accordingly in other brackets when they do, yet preserving that earlier DOE and bypassing any integrity concerns from DHA regarding having made a claim without evidence in their EOI. 

It is a quirk of the system - and it is what it is I guess.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I don't think that will be an issue, as your DOE remains the same you would be in the same place in the Q (since your points score remained the same, although the granular claims were adjusted accordingly).
> 
> My understanding is DOE only changes when the aggregate points score is changed. Anyone willing to confirm via a dummy EOI?
> 
> Curious why you do not want to claim partner points / work experience though?
> 
> I can see a potential loophole for folks to get an earlier DOE by claiming points for things they do not have evidence for, and changing the claims accordingly in other brackets when they do, yet preserving that earlier DOE and bypassing any integrity concerns from DHA regarding having made a claim without evidence in their EOI.
> 
> It is a quirk of the system - and it is what it is I guess.


It wasnt my intention to unclaim partner and work, just that things are falling out (relationship wise and work wise ( changing jobs and not good relationship with boss) 
, so claiming PY and NAATI help me with no hassle.


----------



## Amangupta1987

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Kool261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cutoff dates are not estimated, those are based on research from clients or different forums, so there is no credibility issue with the cutoff dates. The problem is about their predictions regarding invitation dates, rather than cutoff dates, mate!
> 
> 
> 
> Spare me from your wrath kind sir. I meant the "invitation dates" where the invitation round gets cutt off and no more invitations are sent regardless of the pro-rata quota.
Click to expand...




Rockstarapaque said:


> I am in the same position and i ll be on 80 points end of this week. If seats remain same next year, we should get an invite in Sept/ Oct, as they are the biggest rounds for pro rata.


Sure. 
That makes sense. 

Hey guys, I have a question and hoping someone to answer this for me. 

Back in October, I submitted an EOI with 80 points - 189 (I claimed partner point and work experience at that time, no PY and NAATI). 

However, I am almost completing PY and waiting for my NAATI result, lets say by end of February, I want to update my EOI to claim PY, NAATI and not claim partner point and work experience (mostly paperwork and no guarantee), is it possible. 

So my DOE of EOI will not change as they would still be 80 points and it is still be updated by end of February. Does this mean it will help me to jump the queue, will this raise any suspicions from DOHA? Or should I withdraw this existing EOI and submit a new one all together?[/QUOTE]

You should file new EOI and withdraw the earlier one.


----------



## handyjohn

I’m more concerned to legal consequences of declaring eoi rather than its technical consequences. Technically you can update your eoi and can remain in same queue position but legally not. The updation of eoi is designed for increasing or decreasing of age and experience points etc. it’s not meant to completely change the points structure of eoi. Remember when someone lodge an eoi, he/she has to declare legally that all contents of eoi are accurate and complete and he acknowledges that providing false or misleading information is an offence. CO has the access to track all changes in eoi since it created. I advise you to create either a new eoi or stick to the old one with same points structure. If there would be no voilation of declaration of eoi then some smart people could create eoi and place themselves in queue even before getting actual points. And after getting points they would just update eoi and get invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Look, 

I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.

I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works. 

I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Look,
> 
> I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.
> 
> I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works.
> 
> I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.


Look,

Firstly, have you obtained a CPA work experience assessment? If you have, you can immediately claim that point because the CO assigned would look into that work experience favorably. 

There's nothing to suggest that moving from accounting to non accounting would express not genuine interest. It is complete myth. I myself have moved from accounting to non accounting and then back to accounting but CPA still gives positive work experience assessment. As long as you have worked one year in an accounting role and gets positive work experience from CPA or CAANZ, that is sufficient for you to claim work points. If you decide not to get work experience assessment from CPA, however, there is a very high chance govt would reject your work experience claim. 

Therefore, guarantee for work experience claim is to get work assessment from CPA or CAANZ. There's no other way around that or else you would be at big risk of govt rejecting your work experience

Secondly, remember that the DOE needs to reflect the date in which you get those points. If you get your NAATI & PY certificates in February, you can only claim them in February because that's the date you get the extra points. It is as simple as that. Since you're not planning to claim partner or work experience, your October 80 points is incorrect as it does not reflect the date in which you get 80 points. Instead, you can only claim 70 points in October due to absence of NAATI & PY. 

Thirdly, remember that a visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points can result in a ban of applying for future visa or entry into Australia. This is what people overclaiming points failed to recognise. Incorrect claim of points meant claiming that you have enough points at that date while in truth you do not have enough. If you supplied incorrect points, you may be banned from entering Australia in future due to visa refusal. 

In regards to your friend, it might be that he had PY & NAATI already at the time of audit claiming. That's why he was able to change to accounting at the same DOE. But if not, he/she might be at risk of incorrect claim of points and govt would might reject PR after being invited. 

*Conclusion, withdraw your October EOI ASAP & wait for February to claim 80 points or else govt can refuse your PR and then you are banned from Australia. *


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> It wasnt my intention to unclaim partner and work, just that things are falling out (relationship wise and work wise ( changing jobs and not good relationship with boss)
> 
> , so claiming PY and NAATI help me with no hassle.


Thanks for sharing, and like I said its a quirk of a the system it seems. 

I wouldn't make any decision to withdraw the EOI and chuck in a new one without seeking the advice of a reputable MARA agent. Perhaps even a few to gather some second opinions. 

All the best!

Edit:
I don't see how changing jobs may indicate you are less interested in the nominated role, that sounds like bollocks to me. 

You can be unemployed or working in a completely different field, as some applicants are, and be claiming experience for a nominated occupation you worked in years prior to present, and get an invitation.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

mrbilly said:


> Look,
> 
> Firstly, have you obtained a CPA work experience assessment? If you have, you can immediately claim that point because the CO assigned would look into that work experience favorably.
> 
> There's nothing to suggest that moving from accounting to non accounting would express not genuine interest. It is complete myth. I myself have moved from accounting to non accounting and then back to accounting but CPA still gives positive work experience assessment. As long as you have worked one year in an accounting role and gets positive work experience from CPA or CAANZ, that is sufficient for you to claim work points. If you decide not to get work experience assessment from CPA, however, there is a very high chance govt would reject your work experience claim.
> 
> Therefore, guarantee for work experience claim is to get work assessment from CPA or CAANZ. There's no other way around that or else you would be at big risk of govt rejecting your work experience
> 
> Secondly, remember that the DOE needs to reflect the date in which you get those points. If you get your NAATI & PY certificates in February, you can only claim them in February because that's the date you get the extra points. It is as simple as that. Since you're not planning to claim partner or work experience, your October 80 points is incorrect as it does not reflect the date in which you get 80 points. Instead, you can only claim 70 points in October due to absence of NAATI & PY.
> 
> Thirdly, remember that a visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points can result in a ban of applying for future visa or entry into Australia. This is what people overclaiming points failed to recognise. Incorrect claim of points meant claiming that you have enough points at that date while in truth you do not have enough. If you supplied incorrect points, you may be banned from entering Australia in future due to visa refusal.
> 
> In regards to your friend, it might be that he had PY & NAATI already at the time of audit claiming. That's why he was able to change to accounting at the same DOE. But if not, he/she might be at risk of incorrect claim of points and govt would might reject PR after being invited.
> 
> *Conclusion, withdraw your October EOI ASAP & wait for February to claim 80 points or else govt can refuse your PR and then you are banned from Australia. *


How can I be banned when I did nothing wrong? 
I will still wait for my PY certificate and my NAATI result before making any changes on my EOI at the end of February, and the EOI will clearly show when it is last updated or some sorts. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> mrbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 
> Firstly, have you obtained a CPA work experience assessment? If you have, you can immediately claim that point because the CO assigned would look into that work experience favorably.
> 
> There's nothing to suggest that moving from accounting to non accounting would express not genuine interest. It is complete myth. I myself have moved from accounting to non accounting and then back to accounting but CPA still gives positive work experience assessment. As long as you have worked one year in an accounting role and gets positive work experience from CPA or CAANZ, that is sufficient for you to claim work points. If you decide not to get work experience assessment from CPA, however, there is a very high chance govt would reject your work experience claim.
> 
> Therefore, guarantee for work experience claim is to get work assessment from CPA or CAANZ. There's no other way around that or else you would be at big risk of govt rejecting your work experience
> 
> Secondly, remember that the DOE needs to reflect the date in which you get those points. If you get your NAATI & PY certificates in February, you can only claim them in February because that's the date you get the extra points. It is as simple as that. Since you're not planning to claim partner or work experience, your October 80 points is incorrect as it does not reflect the date in which you get 80 points. Instead, you can only claim 70 points in October due to absence of NAATI & PY.
> 
> Thirdly, remember that a visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points can result in a ban of applying for future visa or entry into Australia. This is what people overclaiming points failed to recognise. Incorrect claim of points meant claiming that you have enough points at that date while in truth you do not have enough. If you supplied incorrect points, you may be banned from entering Australia in future due to visa refusal.
> 
> In regards to your friend, it might be that he had PY & NAATI already at the time of audit claiming. That's why he was able to change to accounting at the same DOE. But if not, he/she might be at risk of incorrect claim of points and govt would might reject PR after being invited.
> 
> *Conclusion, withdraw your October EOI ASAP & wait for February to claim 80 points or else govt can refuse your PR and then you are banned from Australia. *
> 
> 
> 
> How can I be banned when I did nothing wrong?
> I will still wait for my PY certificate and my NAATI result before making any changes on my EOI at the end of February, and the EOI will clearly show when it is last updated or some sorts. Does that make sense?
Click to expand...


I am not sure what part of that you arent able yo understand. Similarly other people can claim fake points and get ahead of the line before they actually get the points. I am sure at that time your points might actually be true and fair, but since you are not claiming points for those now, it might appear that you claimed fake points to get above the line. Everyone can claim fake points then- for example someone can say that my partner my partner is in the same list and claim 5 fake points. But on the other side, he is working towards getting the actual 5 points from maybe say NAATI Or p.y. but since he has already his eoi on that date, he is up in the que and when he actually completes p.y or naati, he can claim those correct 5 points and just say his marriage or relationship didnt work out? Hope that makes sense


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rockstarapaque said:


> I am not sure what part of that you arent able yo understand. Similarly other people can claim fake points and get ahead of the line before they actually get the points. I am sure at that time your points might actually be true and fair, but since you are not claiming points for those now, it might appear that you claimed fake points to get above the line. Everyone can claim fake points then- for example someone can say that my partner my partner is in the same list and claim 5 fake points. But on the other side, he is working towards getting the actual 5 points from maybe say NAATI Or p.y. but since he has already his eoi on that date, he is up in the que and when he actually completes p.y or naati, he can claim those correct 5 points and just say his marriage or relationship didnt work out? Hope that makes sense


Except the reality is, the applicant isn't claiming fake points, they are merely substituting A for B, where A=B, and where they have evidence for both - whenever A or B is eventually reflected in the EOI.

The system is designed such that as long as the aggregate points don't change, the DOE doesn't - so it is a quirk of the system really.

For example, if someone has X points and Y DOE - and on the same day they:

-lose 5 points for experience as it is beyond the 10 year threshold, 
-gain 5 points for age 

Presumably Y would remain the same (as X didn't change), and nobody would expect a new EOI to be submitted on the day they 'gained' their 5 points for age. 

That is my understanding, but I feel a reputable MARA agent (or two, or three) experienced with GSM visas will likely have the most accurate info.

As I pointed out in previous posts however, it certainly seems like a loophole though for folks to 'claim fake points and get ahead of the line before they actually get the points'


----------



## Antoine123

Hi it's actually a known loophole by the departement and back in 2016 one of my friend got cought. He did claim extra 5 points whith fake relationship while waiting to get his 3 years + experience done.
Application got cancel and a 2 years ban applied because not substantial information could be provided on that "relationship".
Good luck to you


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Antoine123 said:


> Hi it's actually a known loophole by the departement and back in 2016 one of my friend got cought. He did claim extra 5 points whith fake relationship while waiting to get his 3 years + experience done.
> Application got cancel and a 2 years ban applied because not substantial information could be provided on that "relationship".
> Good luck to you


Thanks for sharing, and to be honest your friend got what they deserved.

Thankfully for our friend in this thread, there are no 'fake' claims.


----------



## Antoine123

Yes he tried to be a smartass and got punished for it.

Yes as long as you have all the backup documents I guess it should be fine. 

But what my friend experience shows is that clearly the department knows this scheme and requests historical documentation. If it was me, I would simply create an new EOI just to avoid any sort of misinterpretation by the department.


----------



## Kool261

mrbilly said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 
> I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.
> 
> I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works.
> 
> I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 
> Firstly, have you obtained a CPA work experience assessment? If you have, you can immediately claim that point because the CO assigned would look into that work experience favorably.
> 
> There's nothing to suggest that moving from accounting to non accounting would express not genuine interest. It is complete myth. I myself have moved from accounting to non accounting and then back to accounting but CPA still gives positive work experience assessment. As long as you have worked one year in an accounting role and gets positive work experience from CPA or CAANZ, that is sufficient for you to claim work points. If you decide not to get work experience assessment from CPA, however, there is a very high chance govt would reject your work experience claim.
> 
> Therefore, guarantee for work experience claim is to get work assessment from CPA or CAANZ. There's no other way around that or else you would be at big risk of govt rejecting your work experience
> 
> Secondly, remember that the DOE needs to reflect the date in which you get those points. If you get your NAATI & PY certificates in February, you can only claim them in February because that's the date you get the extra points. It is as simple as that. Since you're not planning to claim partner or work experience, your October 80 points is incorrect as it does not reflect the date in which you get 80 points. Instead, you can only claim 70 points in October due to absence of NAATI & PY.
> 
> Thirdly, remember that a visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points can result in a ban of applying for future visa or entry into Australia. This is what people overclaiming points failed to recognise. Incorrect claim of points meant claiming that you have enough points at that date while in truth you do not have enough. If you supplied incorrect points, you may be banned from entering Australia in future due to visa refusal.
> 
> In regards to your friend, it might be that he had PY & NAATI already at the time of audit claiming. That's why he was able to change to accounting at the same DOE. But if not, he/she might be at risk of incorrect claim of points and govt would might reject PR after being invited.
> 
> *Conclusion, withdraw your October EOI ASAP & wait for February to claim 80 points or else govt can refuse your PR and then you are banned from Australia. *
Click to expand...

Can we submit an EOI with legit one year experience and provide the CPA assessment later on?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Kool261 said:


> mrbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 
> I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.
> 
> I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works.
> 
> I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.
> 
> 
> 
> Look,
> 
> Firstly, have you obtained a CPA work experience assessment? If you have, you can immediately claim that point because the CO assigned would look into that work experience favorably.
> 
> There's nothing to suggest that moving from accounting to non accounting would express not genuine interest. It is complete myth. I myself have moved from accounting to non accounting and then back to accounting but CPA still gives positive work experience assessment. As long as you have worked one year in an accounting role and gets positive work experience from CPA or CAANZ, that is sufficient for you to claim work points. If you decide not to get work experience assessment from CPA, however, there is a very high chance govt would reject your work experience claim.
> 
> Therefore, guarantee for work experience claim is to get work assessment from CPA or CAANZ. There's no other way around that or else you would be at big risk of govt rejecting your work experience
> 
> Secondly, remember that the DOE needs to reflect the date in which you get those points. If you get your NAATI & PY certificates in February, you can only claim them in February because that's the date you get the extra points. It is as simple as that. Since you're not planning to claim partner or work experience, your October 80 points is incorrect as it does not reflect the date in which you get 80 points. Instead, you can only claim 70 points in October due to absence of NAATI & PY.
> 
> Thirdly, remember that a visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points can result in a ban of applying for future visa or entry into Australia. This is what people overclaiming points failed to recognise. Incorrect claim of points meant claiming that you have enough points at that date while in truth you do not have enough. If you supplied incorrect points, you may be banned from entering Australia in future due to visa refusal.
> 
> In regards to your friend, it might be that he had PY & NAATI already at the time of audit claiming. That's why he was able to change to accounting at the same DOE. But if not, he/she might be at risk of incorrect claim of points and govt would might reject PR after being invited.
> 
> *Conclusion, withdraw your October EOI ASAP & wait for February to claim 80 points or else govt can refuse your PR and then you are banned from Australia. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we submit an EOI with legit one year experience and provide the CPA assessment later on?
Click to expand...

I confirmed with one of the agent as well. He said thay CPA ASSESSMENt is not compulsory but is beneficial. He said you can claim points when you complete one year ans apply for the assessment the same day. At the end of the day, assessment will mention the dates when one year was completed.
Cheers


----------



## swapnasis

I have the below-listed work experience docs:
*Offer Letter
PF Forms
Experience Letter(or service Letter)
Relieving Letter
Full and Final Settlement Latter
Increment Letter

*
I am not sure each one of these will go under which of the document type listed below:

*Employee Contract
Letter Statement-Business/Employer
Other(specify)
Super Annuation Document
Financial Statement 
Tax statement*


----------



## Younick

Guys i just got an email from NSW Department of Industry that i got invited to apply. But i cant see the invitation in my EOI. Is it normal ? Do they take time to update ?


----------



## Moiz23

Younick said:


> Guys i just got an email from NSW Department of Industry that i got invited to apply. But i cant see the invitation in my EOI. Is it normal ? Do they take time to update ?


You won’t get an update on the EOI page until NSW approves your pre-invite.

Could we please have your points breakdown and EOI date?


----------



## Anyad

You guys know what I am having trouble with? And sorry if it's slightly off topic and whatnot: but why not try and do things decently? Like claim what you have when you have it. One of the corner stones of Australian values is a fair go... if you claim stuff you don't have when you claim it, if that goes against the rules, then you aren't giving others who do follow the rules a fair go .

I am not passing judgement just stating facts. If that's how you want to live and behave and you're ok with that sort of karma then those are your values and that's it. Who am I to say they are wrong?

However they really don't coincide with Australian values so perhaps not migrating to Australia would be the wiser option?

Same thing I've experienced every time people ask "is the 190 state sponsorship for 2 years a legal or just a moral obligation to stay in the state?". I've seen this about 3-4 times in the past few months each time I asked... even if it's "just" a moral obligation... is being immoral the best first step in your new chosen home? Is that how you want to start off things?

The large majority of us abide by and understand the values and based on what I've read here one of the reason almost all of the people who are in this forum work hard (and work fair!) is to be able to go over there and live in accordance with "a fair go" etc, which means following rules and moral obligations etc.

This may not (probably does not) apply to anyone reading and/or following this thread, I am not accusing anyone of anything. It's just that this discussion triggered these thoughts and I felt like sharing. Apologies if I've disrupted anything.

/rant

PS: any time I've asked the: what if it's "just" a moral obligation is that how you want to start things off, being immoral as a first thing in a new place... every time the response was deafening silence.


----------



## Younick

My DOE was 26/11/2018
Points 80 + 5 state sponsorship 

My points had 5 points from 1 year of australian work experiance.


----------



## ykhawaja

Anyad said:


> You guys know what I am having trouble with? And sorry if it's slightly off topic and whatnot: but why not try and do things decently? Like claim what you have when you have it. One of the corner stones of Australian values is a fair go... if you claim stuff you don't have when you claim it, if that goes against the rules, then you aren't giving others who do follow the rules a fair go .
> 
> I am not passing judgement just stating facts. If that's how you want to live and behave and you're ok with that sort of karma then those are your values and that's it. Who am I to say they are wrong?
> 
> However they really don't coincide with Australian values so perhaps not migrating to Australia would be the wiser option?
> 
> Same thing I've experienced every time people ask "is the 190 state sponsorship for 2 years a legal or just a moral obligation to stay in the state?". I've seen this about 3-4 times in the past few months each time I asked... even if it's "just" a moral obligation... is being immoral the best first step in your new chosen home? Is that how you want to start off things?
> 
> The large majority of us abide by and understand the values and based on what I've read here one of the reason almost all of the people who are in this forum work hard (and work fair!) is to be able to go over there and live in accordance with "a fair go" etc, which means following rules and moral obligations etc.
> 
> This may not (probably does not) apply to anyone reading and/or following this thread, I am not accusing anyone of anything. It's just that this discussion triggered these thoughts and I felt like sharing. Apologies if I've disrupted anything.
> 
> /rant
> 
> PS: any time I've asked the: what if it's "just" a moral obligation is that how you want to start things off, being immoral as a first thing in a new place... every time the response was deafening silence.



I agree with you on most parts, however for some states it is very hard to find a proper long term job. For instance , in the state of Tasmania , it is becoming really hard to find jobs especially that a lot of people are coming from mainland. Everyone tries to honor the 2 year commitment, but you can not just survive on casual jobs for 2 years. My point is that one should give at least 6 months to the moral commitment and if that does not work out, ask permission from state, provide proof that you tried your butt off to find a job and look for employment elsewhere.


----------



## aakash.chauhan

Hi Guys,

I got the invitation from NSW..
EOI date- 4th Dec 2018

Accountant General
Point breakdown- Total-85
Age-30
Experience-10
Qualification-15
PTE-20
NAATI-5
State sponsor-5


----------



## aakash.chauhan

Moiz23 said:


> You won’t get an update on the EOI page until NSW approves your pre-invite.
> 
> Could we please have your points breakdown and EOI date?




I also got invited. But my EOI is expiring on 15th April 2019.. normally they give final invite in 6 weeks.. but in case they can’t finalise it before EOI expiry then what can be done?


----------



## Anyad

ykhawaja said:


> I agree with you on most parts, however for some states it is very hard to find a proper long term job. For instance , in the state of Tasmania , it is becoming really hard to find jobs especially that a lot of people are coming from mainland. Everyone tries to honor the 2 year commitment, but you can not just survive on casual jobs for 2 years. My point is that one should give at least 6 months to the moral commitment and if that does not work out, ask permission from state, provide proof that you tried your butt off to find a job and look for employment elsewhere.


I agree with you in everything you say. Except none of what you brought up (and I mean this in a very respectful tone of voice) has anything to do with what I said.

People who are asking the questions offshore "hey is it ok if I just forfeit my written promise to move to a specific state and try and live there for 2 years because there is no legal consequence, and I am ok with being immoral" aren't the people who go there and try to find employment and are unsuccessful and WELL WITHIN THE RULES after securing a job offer from a different state apply for a formal waiver and act in accordance with that. 

It's a different people, different approach, and different issue. The people you are bringing up are acting within the rules and thus being moral. I am talking about people who aren't even planning to try because it's just immoral and not illegal.


----------



## mrbilly

Younick said:


> My DOE was 26/11/2018
> Points 80 + 5 state sponsorship
> 
> My points had 5 points from 1 year of australian work experiance.


Hi would you mind confirming whether your 80 points include overseas work experience as well?

I have 80 + 5 state sponsorship DOE 4 December inclusive of 1 year Australian work experience but until now I have not heard anything from my agent.


----------



## Moiz23

Hi.

Has anybody claimed points for work experience even though they have received a negative skilled assessment result for work experience?

Does the case officer ask for a skilled assessment result?

Also, When receiving the pre invitation by NSW, when submitting the documents, would the work experience documents such as payslips, reference letter etc be enough to get an approval? 

Or would NSW reject the pre approval if you haven’t submitted a positive skilled assessment for work experience?


----------



## Anyad

Moiz23 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Has anybody claimed points for work experience even though they have received a negative skilled assessment result for work experience?


HI, I am not sure I follow: claiming points for work experience when one has been assessed as not eligable for points because of a negative skills assessment?

How would that work even?


----------



## Moiz23

Anyad said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> 
> Has anybody claimed points for work experience even though they have received a negative skilled assessment result for work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> HI, I am not sure I follow: claiming points for work experience when one has been assessed as not eligable for points because of a negative skills assessment?
> 
> How would that work even?
Click to expand...


Getting a skilled assessment for work experience is not mandatory. It is only advisable. You can claim points for work experience even if you don’t get your documents assessed by CPA And also if they give you a negative assessment.


----------



## Azid

Hi, work experience assesment is not mandatory you can apply even though you have negative outcome. However, in my opinion, if you dont have assessment your case officer will ask you to get it done. Also, if you have negative assesment, try other bodies, it would be benificial for you.


----------



## Anyad

Ok, so then in theory... what is the point of getting your skills assessed? If you can get the visa without it, in theory then why the whole procedure?


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Getting a skilled assessment for work experience is not mandatory. It is only advisable. You can claim points for work experience even if you don’t get your documents assessed by CPA And also if they give you a negative assessment.


Even if it is advisable, it is better to be safe than taking the insanely high risk and regretting if afterwards. In your scenario, your work experience claim will most likely be rejected if the case officer finds out CPA has given a negative work experience assessment which meant that you have overclaimed points. I know of a person who did exactly what you are planning to do and then the PR application got rejected and that person got automatic ban of applying for future Australian visa because that person does not bother with a negative skills assessment. Therefore, DO NOT rely on payslips, contract and testimonial from employer alone because in many cases those docs are insufficient without work experience assessment. 

CO will most likely ask for proof of work experience assessment because department knows many people are claiming work experience points without bothering to assess it and as a result are cracking down heavily on work experience, especially accounting. Here are some suggestions I can give before you decide to go ahead without CPA work experience assessment;

Firstly, speak to a migration agent regarding this. Even if you need to pay, it is highly advisable to speak to a migration agent. Migration agents are highly experienced & trained and they know how to handle situations like this. If the migration agents suggest to claim work experience with a negative work experience assessment, make sure you document that and question them whether they would take the same thing should they be in your shoes. 

Secondly, not mandatory does not mean it is not needed. When assessing work experience suitability, the department would refer to the assessing bodies' opinion on the whether a person is "deemed skilled". If governing bodies (etc. CPA) have already given a negative work experience assessment, the department would reject your work experience claim because it is as per the opinion of CPA, CAAANZ / IPA. 

Thirdly, you can go to CAANZ or IPA to assess your work experience. If somehow they give a different opinion than CPA, at least you would be able to still claim work experience. This is what my friend did after CPA gave a negative work experience assessment. She went to CAANZ and then CAANZ gave a positive assessment and that's why she can claim work experience. Probably this is an option to consider.

Lastly, DO NOT accept the 190 NSW invitation or 189 without work experience assessment. In an Australian PR application process, DO NOT take shortcuts but follow all procedures even if it is only advisable. NEVER take advisable lightly. 

*Conclusion, immediately submit work experience assessment with CAANZ / IPA. If CAANZ / IPA also gives negative assessment, DO NOT claim work experience but instead find other ways to claim points such as PY or NAATI. 
*


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a skilled assessment for work experience is not mandatory. It is only advisable. You can claim points for work experience even if you don’t get your documents assessed by CPA And also if they give you a negative assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it is advisable, it is better to be safe than taking the insanely high risk and regretting if afterwards. In your scenario, your work experience claim will most likely be rejected if the case officer finds out CPA has given a negative work experience assessment which meant that you have overclaimed points. I know of a person who did exactly what you are planning to do and then the PR application got rejected and that person got automatic ban of applying for future Australian visa because that person does not bother with a negative skills assessment. Therefore, DO NOT rely on payslips, contract and testimonial from employer alone because in many cases those docs are insufficient without work experience assessment.
> 
> CO will most likely ask for proof of work experience assessment because department knows many people are claiming work experience points without bothering to assess it and as a result are cracking down heavily on work experience, especially accounting. Here are some suggestions I can give before you decide to go ahead without CPA work experience assessment;
> 
> Firstly, speak to a migration agent regarding this. Even if you need to pay, it is highly advisable to speak to a migration agent. Migration agents are highly experienced & trained and they know how to handle situations like this. If the migration agents suggest to claim work experience with a negative work experience assessment, make sure you document that and question them whether they would take the same thing should they be in your shoes.
> 
> Secondly, not mandatory does not mean it is not needed. When assessing work experience suitability, the department would refer to the assessing bodies' opinion on the whether a person is "deemed skilled". If governing bodies (etc. CPA) have already given a negative work experience assessment, the department would reject your work experience claim because it is as per the opinion of CPA, CAAANZ / IPA.
> 
> Thirdly, you can go to CAANZ or IPA to assess your work experience. If somehow they give a different opinion than CPA, at least you would be able to still claim work experience. This is what my friend did after CPA gave a negative work experience assessment. She went to CAANZ and then CAANZ gave a positive assessment and that's why she can claim work experience. Probably this is an option to consider.
> 
> Lastly, DO NOT accept the 190 NSW invitation or 189 without work experience assessment. In an Australian PR application process, DO NOT take shortcuts but follow all procedures even if it is only advisable. NEVER take advisable lightly.
> 
> *Conclusion, immediately submit work experience assessment with CAANZ / IPA. If CAANZ / IPA also gives negative assessment, DO NOT claim work experience but instead find other ways to claim points such as PY or NAATI.
> *
Click to expand...


Completely wrong information. I personally know 2 people
who got negatively assessed by CPA but were positively assessed by DIBP. Not making anything up. Although it saves time to get your skill employment assessed but definitely it doesnt mean you can't claim points for those. Also the two people I mentioned worked in completely different companies and had completely different roles. Call it luck or whatever but my friend's brother is a MARA agent and he has told me way too many success stories.


----------



## MaQ2017

If you’ll receive the invite from NSW, please let us know.

My DOE is 29 Dec 
80+ 5 (with 1 year Au experience). 
Thank you!




mrbilly said:


> Younick said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DOE was 26/11/2018
> Points 80 + 5 state sponsorship
> 
> My points had 5 points from 1 year of australian work experiance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi would you mind confirming whether your 80 points include overseas work experience as well?
> 
> I have 80 + 5 state sponsorship DOE 4 December inclusive of 1 year Australian work experience but until now I have not heard anything from my agent.
Click to expand...


----------



## Anyad

I'll ask my question again. What is the point of the skills assessment if it's not even mandatory? What is it for theoretically then?


----------



## jontymorgan

Anyad said:


> I'll ask my question again. What is the point of the skills assessment if it's not even mandatory? What is it for theoretically then?


It is a question of risk. The skilled employment assessment provides extra assurance for work experience points. While they aren't mandatory, DIBP place a lot of weight on them when verifying work experience points. If you submit a visa application to DIBP without one then work experience points are examined very carefully and DIBP do the verification that the assessing body would have done.

If a problem with work experience points is discovered during a skilled employment assessment then it can be resubmitted/appealed (with additional info if needed) or you can try another assessing body. You will only be out a few hundred dollars and the problem will be discovered very early on in the visa process.

If DIBP finds a problem with your work experience points then your visa application could be denied. You will be out several thousand dollars and you will have to start the whole process from the beginning (i.e submit a new EOI and wait for a new invitation).


----------



## Anyad

jontymorgan said:


> It is a question of risk. The skilled employment assessment provides extra assurance for work experience points. While they aren't mandatory, DIBP place a lot of weight on them when verifying work experience points. If you submit a visa application to DIBP without one then work experience points are examined very carefully and DIBP do the verification that the assessing body would have done.
> 
> 
> 
> If a problem with work experience points is discovered during a skilled employment assessment then it can be resubmitted/appealed (with additional info if needed) or you can try another assessing body. You will only be out a few hundred dollars and the problem will be discovered very early on in the visa process.
> 
> 
> 
> If DIBP finds a problem with your work experience points then your visa application could be denied. You will be out several thousand dollars and you will have to start the whole process from the beginning (i.e submit a new EOI and wait for a new invitation).



Thanks for the answer. Wow. So DIPB will go through the whole skills assessment pretty mich regardless of having already been assessed by an Australian authority? That seems like an aweful waste of effort? Not that I mind, it’s just that if the I think second guessing official assessing bodies is a bit strange, but OK. 

BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?


----------



## handyjohn

Work experience requires two things to be successful. First is relevance and second is authenticity. When someone goes to assessment authority, they just tell whether experience is relevant or not. But immigration still has the right to verify its authenticity. When someone apply without assessment then case officer has to work first to determine its relevance and then its authenticity. 
Now come to real life experiences. I’ve seen a case where CPA rejected assessment but he applied visa and was successful. But in another case, a person got rejection of visa on authenticity ground where as his assessment was already positive by assessment authority. Remember if your experience is assessed by CPA then case officer will not raise questions on its relevance, he can just exercise his powers on raising questions on its authenticity. 
So its always better to get assessed first unless you are 100% sure on its relevance and genuineness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

handyjohn said:


> Work experience requires two things to be successful. First is relevance and second is authenticity. When someone goes to assessment authority, they just tell whether experience is relevant or not. But immigration still has the right to verify its authenticity. When someone apply without assessment then case officer has to work first to determine its relevance and then its authenticity.
> Now come to real life experiences. I’ve seen a case where CPA rejected assessment but he applied visa and was successful. But in another case, a person got rejection of visa on authenticity ground where as his assessment was already positive by assessment authority. Remember if your experience is assessed by CPA then case officer will not raise questions on its relevance, he can just exercise his powers on raising questions on its authenticity.
> So its always better to get assessed first unless you are 100% sure on its relevance and genuineness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 1000% sure of it's relevance and genuineness but I did get assessed by VETASSESS... I dunno it's all very weird, but I guess it can speed things up. Although VETASSESS checks authenticity too and verifies, they got in touch with people who signed my documents etc. I am happy they check authenticity but also the assessing authorities should be able to do it I think too. I guess even the Australian government doesn't trust the Australian assessing authorities


----------



## handyjohn

Anyad said:


> I am 1000% sure of it's relevance and genuineness but I did get assessed by VETASSESS... I dunno it's all very weird, but I guess it can speed things up. Although VETASSESS checks authenticity too and verifies, they got in touch with people who signed my documents etc. I am happy they check authenticity but also the assessing authorities should be able to do it I think too. I guess even the Australian government doesn't trust the Australian assessing authorities




Assessing authorities don’t have such mechanisms and resources to vigorously verify the authenticity of experience claims that’s why its immigration domain. They have access to ATO, superfunds, banks etc plus they can physically verify the claims. But immigration doesn’t object the relevance if its positively assessed already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accountant0618

Anyad said:


> Thanks for the answer. Wow. So DIPB will go through the whole skills assessment pretty mich regardless of having already been assessed by an Australian authority? That seems like an aweful waste of effort? Not that I mind, it’s just that if the I think second guessing official assessing bodies is a bit strange, but OK.
> 
> BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?


"BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?"

Yes they do. 
For 190 NSW at least. They recently invited only with 15 experience points and 20 language points.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

accountant0618 said:


> Anyad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the answer. Wow. So DIPB will go through the whole skills assessment pretty mich regardless of having already been assessed by an Australian authority? That seems like an aweful waste of effort? Not that I mind, it’s just that if the I think second guessing official assessing bodies is a bit strange, but OK.
> 
> BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> "BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?"
> 
> Yes they do.
> For 190 NSW at least. They recently invited only with 15 experience points and 20 language points.
Click to expand...

Yes. That was the trend for the first few months. Now it has xame back to one year experience and 9 each in pte. Hears 2 people got invited with the same.


----------



## Anyad

accountant0618 said:


> "BTW: with a 190 state nomination do work experience points count at all anyway?"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do.
> 
> For 190 NSW at least. They recently invited only with 15 experience points and 20 language points.




How many points do you get for less than 8 but more than 6 years again?


----------



## Noobmigrator

Does anyone know about PAM 3 (Procedure Advice Manual 3) and what it requires for a 189 visa?

I read on another forum, where a migration agent said that the public does not have access to PAM 3 and therefore should appoint a migration agent as it contains critical information the DIBP uses when assessing a visa.

Any thoughts or where one can read PAM 3 if you do not have a migration agent?


----------



## accountant0618

Anyad said:


> How many points do you get for less than 8 but more than 6 years again?



10 points


----------



## accountant0618

Rockstarapaque said:


> Yes. That was the trend for the first few months. Now it has xame back to one year experience and 9 each in pte. Hears 2 people got invited with the same.



1 year work experience? That is good new then.
But bad news for PTE points.


----------



## Anyad

accountant0618 said:


> For 190 NSW at least. They recently invited only with 15 experience points and 20 language points.


Nope. I got an invite with 10 points.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> Yes. That was the trend for the first few months. Now it has xame back to one year experience and 9 each in pte. Hears 2 people got invited with the same.


I got 1 year experience & 9 each PTE DOE 04/12 but did not receive invitation.

My only hope is that once people started accepting 190 NSW, the huge backlog would start to clear up. This is as people accepted 190 invitation and therefore would not be eligible for 189. 

Therefore guysss, please withdraw your 189 EOI once you get 190 NSW invitation. Thanks


----------



## Antoine123

190 (General Accountant / Taxation Accountant)
80 Points without SS
20pts: English Test
10pts: Australian Work Experience
30pts: Age
20pts: Aus Study

Shall I expect an invitation from NSW soon ? or shall I edge my bet on 189 with 85 points once I pass the Naati (March 2019) ? 

In mean time I'll stay on my 457/186 as a backup.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Antoine123 said:


> 190 (General Accountant / Taxation Accountant)
> 80 Points without SS
> 20pts: English Test
> 10pts: Australian Work Experience
> 30pts: Age
> 20pts: Aus Study
> 
> Shall I expect an invitation from NSW soon ? or shall I edge my bet on 189 with 85 points once I pass the Naati (March 2019) ?
> 
> In mean time I'll stay on my 457/186 as a backup.


Whats your DOE?


----------



## Antoine123

rockstarapaque said:


> whats your doe?


21/1/19


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Antoine123 said:


> rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats your doe?
> 
> 
> 
> 21/1/19
Click to expand...

You should get 190 nsw this year but if you clear NAATI in march. You will get the invite the very next round with 85 points.


----------



## Kool261

Any chance for NSW190 till Oct-19 for accountants with 80 pts WITHOUT SS but with 1 YR OZ exp and 8 each PTE. TIA!


----------



## Kool261

Assuming DOE will be 31 Jan 2019.


----------



## Sat.pal007

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Look,
> 
> I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.
> 
> I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works.
> 
> I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.


That’s really clever. First off all if your claimed points are genuine why are you withdrawing now visa officer will ask. You are on wrong path bro. Get it corrected soon to avoid consequences. Clever to stay ahead in que. visa officer is not stupid. They know everything what the loopholes and what can one do to get PR.


----------



## Sat.pal007

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Look,
> 
> I have the right to decide what I eventually want to declare. Even after getting the invites, people still have the right to back out if they think claiming those points might be difficult (partner or work exp etc and those take more time to process). It is completely legal. I dont know why you have to fuss about it. When I submitted it, I already had the evidence, however even with CPA positive work assessment it doesnt guarantee that I would get points for work experience and it would be over for me. It is better if I claim something that is guaranteed.
> 
> I am already in the process of changing jobs in the next few months, if I wait for an invite for several months, who can guarantee I would still get points for work experience? My lawyer said changing jobs (to a non-accountant role) indicates a not genuine interest in the role of an Accountant and it can harm my application. I do not know how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> I know a friend of mine who just recently change his EOI from Auditor to Accountant at the same 80 points and his DOE didnt change. But it is longer wait for Auditor so he changed to Accountant.


I don’t know from where you got this idea of being ahead in que but when ever you make any changes or update your points your DOE will change no matter you still have same points and another thing is you will get your visa on the basis of points claimed in feb, then how can be your DOE will remain same as October, it will eventually change to feb, I want to meet that agent or person who has given you this stupid and fishy idea. Bro withdraw and lodge another eoi in feb you will waste one eoi.


----------



## VANPHUNGUYEN

Waiting for NSW 190 nomination Accounting
Hi everyone, My wife is the main applicant in Accounting and Auditor for visa 190 NSW, do we have a chance to receive invitation soon?
Age: 30 pts 
Qualification: 15 
Profestional year: 5 pts 
2 years in Australia: 5 pts 
PTE: 20 pts 
partner: 5 pts
Experience: 0 pts (just have been working 7 months so far, but will finish 01 year in July/2019, She will be loose 5 pts due to age >32 at that time)
Total : 80 +5 pts
updated EOI: 14/10/2018
Many Thanks


----------



## Roshen

*Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2913 in Jan invite*

Any chance getting invite for Software Engineer code 2913 in Jan invitation round.

My EOI date is 28th Aug 2018 with 70 points.


Software Engineer code:2913
Age: 25 pts 
Qualification: 15 
Experience:15 
PTE: 10 pts 
partner: 5 pts
Total : 70
updated EOI: 28/08/2018
Many Thanks


----------



## Roshen

Sorry , Software Engineer code is 2613


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sat.pal007 said:


> I don’t know from where you got this idea of being ahead in que but when ever you make any changes or update your points your DOE will change no matter you still have same points and another thing is you will get your visa on the basis of points claimed in feb, then how can be your DOE will remain same as October, it will eventually change to feb, I want to meet that agent or person who has given you this stupid and fishy idea. Bro withdraw and lodge another eoi in feb you will waste one eoi.


According to ISCAH (MARA agents), who in turn quote 'skill select policy material' - your DOE should not change unless your points score changes: "as your points have not changed the EOI “effect date” (according to Skill Select policy material) should not change." 

The link also has examples of folks changing their nominated occupation altogether (from Accountant to Auditor) to jump the Q, and doing so successfully - since "most of the criteria to accept a 189 invitation has to be met at the time of EOI invitation."

http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/SkillSelectReview.pdf

Edit:

Of course the general consensus is that you are able to evidence all your points claims against your DOE - but in AnxietyAttack9x situation it is a quirk of the system where the DOE may not change - although he/she would have the evidence at the time of updating the EOI.


----------



## Antoine123

We all know what AnxietyAttack9x is up to...

If it is an evidence for all of us it will be for the case officer... At least 1 known case got caught. 

Good luck to AnxietyAttack9x. 

Sometimes you got to risk it for the biscuit !


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Antoine123 said:


> We all know what AnxietyAttack9x is up to...
> 
> If it is an evidence for all of us it will be for the case officer... At least 1 known case got caught.
> 
> Good luck to AnxietyAttack9x.
> 
> Sometimes you got to risk it for the biscuit !


From AAT rulings there are quite a few cases of folks having their visa wholesale rejected for not having evidence of their points claims by the date of invitation - although the consensus is to have such evidence by your DOE (most I've seen deal with skills assessment outcomes and English scores). 

I'm taking AnxietyAttack9x at his/her word - it would be interesting to get a MARA agent (or two's) perspective too.


----------



## Sat.pal007

PrettyIsotonic said:


> According to ISCAH (MARA agents), who in turn quote 'skill select policy material' - your DOE should not change unless your points score changes: "as your points have not changed the EOI “effect date” (according to Skill Select policy material) should not change."
> 
> The link also has examples of folks changing their nominated occupation altogether (from Accountant to Auditor) to jump the Q, and doing so successfully - since "most of the criteria to accept a 189 invitation has to be met at the time of EOI invitation."
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Of course the general consensus is that you are able to evidence all your points claims against your DOE - but in AnxietyAttack9x situation it is a quirk of the system where the DOE may not change - although he/she would have the evidence at the time of updating the EOI.


Hmmm but the link you gave from iscah doesn’t say that you can shuffle your points like this, it only says about changing skill from auditor to accountant and something about birthdate. My point is that when this person finishes his/her py and naati in feb then how can his DOE be in October. Think logically doesn’t make any sense. You can only change your occupation without causing any effect to eoi date but when you are changing you points claimed obviously the DOE will change.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Sat.pal007 said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to ISCAH (MARA agents), who in turn quote 'skill select policy material' - your DOE should not change unless your points score changes: "as your points have not changed the EOI “effect date” (according to Skill Select policy material) should not change."
> 
> The link also has examples of folks changing their nominated occupation altogether (from Accountant to Auditor) to jump the Q, and doing so successfully - since "most of the criteria to accept a 189 invitation has to be met at the time of EOI invitation."
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Of course the general consensus is that you are able to evidence all your points claims against your DOE - but in AnxietyAttack9x situation it is a quirk of the system where the DOE may not change - although he/she would have the evidence at the time of updating the EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm but the link you gave from iscah doesn’t say that you can shuffle your points like this, it only says about changing skill from auditor to accountant and something about birthdate. My point is that when this person finishes his/her py and naati in feb then how can his DOE be in October. Think logically doesn’t make any sense. You can only change your occupation without causing any effect to eoi date but when you are changing you points claimed obviously the DOE will change.
Click to expand...

True. If he gets the right to do it, everyone will do it saying we had legit points but just changed their mind with regards to what points they wanna claim.


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> I don’t know from where you got this idea of being ahead in que but when ever you make any changes or update your points your DOE will change no matter you still have same points and another thing is you will get your visa on the basis of points claimed in feb, then how can be your DOE will remain same as October, it will eventually change to feb, I want to meet that agent or person who has given you this stupid and fishy idea. Bro withdraw and lodge another eoi in feb you will waste one eoi.


Don't worry, an EOI invite that results in a visa refusal is never a wasted EOI. That person would get a visa ban from Australia as well as learn the hard way of trying to play around with the system. In addition, the history of visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points would always be there.

Therefore, a visa refusal would teach a person not to fool around the system and therefore not wasted EOI


----------



## mrbilly

VANPHUNGUYEN said:


> Waiting for NSW 190 nomination Accounting
> Hi everyone, My wife is the main applicant in Accounting and Auditor for visa 190 NSW, do we have a chance to receive invitation soon?
> Age: 30 pts
> Qualification: 15
> Profestional year: 5 pts
> 2 years in Australia: 5 pts
> PTE: 20 pts
> partner: 5 pts
> Experience: 0 pts (just have been working 7 months so far, but will finish 01 year in July/2019, She will be loose 5 pts due to age >32 at that time)
> Total : 80 +5 pts
> updated EOI: 14/10/2018
> Many Thanks


Without experience, it's quite hard to expect an invitation for 190NSW. Better place your hope in 189. Probably once you wife gets 1 year in July, you can expect invitation from 190 NSW


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> Hmmm but the link you gave from iscah doesn’t say that you can shuffle your points like this, it only says about changing skill from auditor to accountant and something about birthdate. My point is that when this person finishes his/her py and naati in feb then how can his DOE be in October. Think logically doesn’t make any sense. You can only change your occupation without causing any effect to eoi date but when you are changing you points claimed obviously the DOE will change.


Here's a summary of what I think our friend is trying to do:

October 2018 ---> claims 80 points due to work experience & partner

January 2018---> freaks out and decided not to use work experience & partner 

February 2018 ---> gets NAATI & PY, therefore he thinks as it is change from work experience & partner to NAATI & PY, no change in total points.

Now it is important to remember that in October 2018, our friend does not have NAATI & PY. As long as our friend can provide evidence that he/she is working in accounting related jobs (employment contract, payslip, reference letter etc.) and has received positive assessment from CPA / CAANZ, then there's no problem as well as provide proof of partnership (registration in state, marriage certificate, etc.), then there's no problem. But if not, our friend would only have 70 points in October 2018 because he/she does not have work experience & partner.

If our friend decides not to use work experience & partner as has been mentioned by himself / herself, our friend can only claim 80 points in February 2019 after receiving NAATI & PY. 

If our friend decides to still claim 80 points in October 2018 with PY & NAATI, that is clearly an incorrect declaration of points and would result in CO refusing his/her visa application. Because in October 2018, our friend has not completed PY & NAATI.

I hope this provides clear explanation


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> Here's a summary of what I think our friend is trying to do:
> 
> October 2018 ---> claims 80 points due to work experience & partner
> 
> January 2018---> freaks out and decided not to use work experience & partner
> 
> February 2018 ---> gets NAATI & PY, therefore he thinks as it is change from work experience & partner to NAATI & PY, no change in total points.
> 
> Now it is important to remember that in October 2018, our friend does not have NAATI & PY. As long as our friend can provide evidence that he/she is working in accounting related jobs (employment contract, payslip, reference letter etc.) and has received positive assessment from CPA / CAANZ, then there's no problem as well as provide proof of partnership (registration in state, marriage certificate, etc.), then there's no problem. But if not, our friend would only have 70 points in October 2018 because he/she does not have work experience & partner.
> 
> If our friend decides not to use work experience & partner as has been mentioned by himself / herself, our friend can only claim 80 points in February 2019 after receiving NAATI & PY.
> 
> If our friend decides to still claim 80 points in October 2018 with PY & NAATI, that is clearly an incorrect declaration of points and would result in CO refusing his/her visa application. Because in October 2018, our friend has not completed PY & NAATI.
> 
> I hope this provides clear explanation


So the final result is negative, and that what this person deserves. Trying to be clever and what about us and all other people who worked so hard to get those number. I hope he gets a visa refusal and visa ban.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sat.pal007 said:


> Hmmm but the link you gave from iscah doesn’t say that you can shuffle your points like this, it only says about changing skill from auditor to accountant and something about birthdate. My point is that when this person finishes his/her py and naati in feb then how can his DOE be in October. Think logically doesn’t make any sense. You can only change your occupation without causing any effect to eoi date but when you are changing you points claimed obviously the DOE will change.


Logically there are many things broken with the system, haha. 

That's why I initially said - a MARA agent would likely have the most accurate advice. 

If your aggregate points don't change (although the constituent categories under which you are claiming points do) - my understanding is your DOE won't change. A dummy EOI to test might give us a teeny bit more clarity. 

It seems a quirk in the system to me. 

I don't have any skin in the game by the way, and honestly I'm indifferent about the many shortcomings in the system, just calling it as I see it good bad and ugly


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> Here's a summary of what I think our friend is trying to do:
> 
> 
> 
> October 2018 ---> claims 80 points due to work experience & partner
> 
> 
> 
> January 2018---> freaks out and decided not to use work experience & partner
> 
> 
> 
> February 2018 ---> gets NAATI & PY, therefore he thinks as it is change from work experience & partner to NAATI & PY, no change in total points.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is important to remember that in October 2018, our friend does not have NAATI & PY. As long as our friend can provide evidence that he/she is working in accounting related jobs (employment contract, payslip, reference letter etc.) and has received positive assessment from CPA / CAANZ, then there's no problem as well as provide proof of partnership (registration in state, marriage certificate, etc.), then there's no problem. But if not, our friend would only have 70 points in October 2018 because he/she does not have work experience & partner.
> 
> 
> 
> If our friend decides not to use work experience & partner as has been mentioned by himself / herself, our friend can only claim 80 points in February 2019 after receiving NAATI & PY.
> 
> 
> 
> If our friend decides to still claim 80 points in October 2018 with PY & NAATI, that is clearly an incorrect declaration of points and would result in CO refusing his/her visa application. Because in October 2018, our friend has not completed PY & NAATI.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this provides clear explanation


The crux here is what if the DOE doesn't change in February when our friend updates their EOI with the NAATI/PY points in February - it's potentially a jump in the Q due to the system (assuming the aggregate points remains the same).


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> Don't worry, an EOI invite that results in a visa refusal is never a wasted EOI. That person would get a visa ban from Australia as well as learn the hard way of trying to play around with the system. In addition, the history of visa refusal due to incorrect claim of points would always be there.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, a visa refusal would teach a person not to fool around the system and therefore not wasted EOI


From AAT rulings it's crazy how brazen and the sort of repeat offenders there are. Some manage to continue to rort the system, get PR, get citizenship, and then due to a system audit (eg facial recognition checks etc) get caught out and sent back home along with being stripped of their citizenship and PR - separated from their established lives. 

If you're dishonest, you will be always looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Sat.pal007

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Logically there are many things broken with the system, haha.
> 
> That's why I initially said - a MARA agent would likely have the most accurate advice.
> 
> If your aggregate points don't change (although the constituent categories under which you are claiming points do) - my understanding is your DOE won't change. A dummy EOI to test might give us a teeny bit more clarity.
> 
> It seems a quirk in the system to me.
> 
> I don't have any skin in the game by the way, and honestly I'm indifferent about the many shortcomings in the system, just calling it as I see it good bad and ugly


May be you are correct. But these faker are at risk and due to this the backlog is showing huge. Which is why the wait time on 80 is increasing. 
Another thing with people claiming extra 5 points and getting on 85 are at more risk as compared to the ones who are on 80. 
And the wait time on 85 for visa approval is more as compared to 80 as one of my friend got visa in 3 months after invite in January. 
85 pointer are at risk as well as their approval is delayed.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sat.pal007 said:


> May be you are correct. But these faker are at risk and due to this the backlog is showing huge. Which is why the wait time on 80 is increasing.
> Another thing with people claiming extra 5 points and getting on 85 are at more risk as compared to the ones who are on 80.
> And the wait time on 85 for visa approval is more as compared to 80 as one of my friend got visa in 3 months after invite in January.
> 85 pointer are at risk as well as their approval is delayed.


I think you should start looking at thing more positively. From what you said is based on your own assumption and it does not mean he is really faking it. And also he is here asking for advice from you guys. If you are unsure, refer him to a MARA rather than making a judgment.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Sat.pal007 said:


> May be you are correct. But these faker are at risk and due to this the backlog is showing huge. Which is why the wait time on 80 is increasing.
> Another thing with people claiming extra 5 points and getting on 85 are at more risk as compared to the ones who are on 80.
> And the wait time on 85 for visa approval is more as compared to 80 as one of my friend got visa in 3 months after invite in January.
> 85 pointer are at risk as well as their approval is delayed.


Your claimed points have zero direct impact on visa processing time  

Indirectly, the more points you claim, it is reasonable to assume you have more evidence to provide, hence the more likely that evidence takes a longer time to verify, hence longer processing time.


----------



## accountant0618

Hi,

Is it correct that not a lot external auditors have been invited lately? I am looking at the immitracker and the last 80 pointer that got invited was for DOE March 2018, for 221213
Looking at it for my cousin, who is an external auditor.

TIA


----------



## Abysmal

accountant0618 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it correct that not a lot external auditors have been invited lately? I am looking at the immitracker and the last 80 pointer that got invited was for DOE March 2018, for 221213
> Looking at it for my cousin, who is an external auditor.
> 
> TIA


 yes right... Accountants and auditor's are least invited... These professions are difficult to get through... I myself is an internal auditor


----------



## Amangupta1987

Without experience, it's quite hard to expect an invitation for 190NSW. Better place your hope in 189. Probably once you wife gets 1 year in July, you can expect invitation from 190 NSW[/QUOTE]

If I have 70 points (including 15 for experience) then can I expect 190 invitation from NSW?


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> So the final result is negative, and that what this person deserves. Trying to be clever and what about us and all other people who worked so hard to get those number. I hope he gets a visa refusal and visa ban.


Look at least we can respect our friend for the fact that he/she is willing to ask questions about steps to be done. Our friend is willing to ask questions, that means he/she is willing to think about his/her actions to be take and at least that deserved our respect.

Rather than that, condemn those with multiple EOIs that have been invited but then refuses to withdraw their unused EOIs after being invited. They are the ones to be hated because they are wasting precious EOIs. I really dislike those kind of people because they are not using the invites that other people can use in their place. 

*
In conclusion, those submitting multiple EOIs and then not withdrawing them after invitation are simply egoistic and uncaring people with rubbish attitude*


----------



## mrbilly

Amangupta1987 said:


> Without experience, it's quite hard to expect an invitation for 190NSW. Better place your hope in 189. Probably once you wife gets 1 year in July, you can expect invitation from 190 NSW


If I have 70 points (including 15 for experience) then can I expect 190 invitation from NSW?[/QUOTE]

Better increase your IETLS / PTE score to increase your points to 80, since you can highly expect invitation for 15 points for work experience.


----------



## mrbilly

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The crux here is what if the DOE doesn't change in February when our friend updates their EOI with the NAATI/PY points in February - it's potentially a jump in the Q due to the system (assuming the aggregate points remains the same).


The thing is by updating the EOI in February with NAATI / PY, our friend would get a total of 90 points, which is incorrect since when submitting EOI in October 2018, our friend has provided work experience & partner. 

Therefore, better to withdraw the current EOIs and submit a new one in February 2019. After all, our friend still receives 80 points in Feb 2019 and at the moment, you can expect invitation with 80 points


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> The thing is by updating the EOI in February with NAATI / PY, our friend would get a total of 90 points, which is incorrect since when submitting EOI in October 2018, our friend has provided work experience & partner.
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, better to withdraw the current EOIs and submit a new one in February 2019. After all, our friend still receives 80 points in Feb 2019 and at the moment, you can expect invitation with 80 points


Our friend is intending to remove the work experience and partner points in Feb (explains why in previous posts) when he/she adds the NAATI / PY - so it'll remain at 80 with a potentially unchanged DOE.


----------



## Amangupta1987

Ok. Thanks a lot.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Hmmm keep nagging about people with multiple EOIs in almost every post. Not sure how many case have he/she known about people refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs?

Maybe one should start looking for alternatives to increase points so that he/she can get invited rather than nagging around all the time and looking at thing negatively.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Accountant only 1116 visas lodged rest are 564 are either fake or double eoi. More looks like fake, that totally silly people are still faking eoi.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Auditors only 98 lodged out of 600, 84 percent are wasted


----------



## Rockstarapaque

And thus figure is just for this year. Just imagine previous years lol.


----------



## Abysmal

Sat.pal007 said:


> Auditors only 98 lodged out of 600, 84 percent are wasted


 Omg.. Does it mean that no one from the auditors profession or because of fake EOIs?? 😥


----------



## jontymorgan

Abysmal said:


> Omg.. Does it mean that no one from the auditors profession or because of fake EOIs?? 😥


Not necessarily fake EOIs but definitely wasted ones. This is why I think there are so many more Auditor invites wasted than for Accountant...

Many people have EOIs for both Accountant and Auditor. The invite date of effect for Accountants is ahead of Auditors. This means people get their Accountant invite first and apply for a visa based on that. If they forget to withdraw their Auditor EOI then they will get two invites based on that EOI (60 days apart). They have already applied as an Accountant so the two Auditor invites are wasted.


----------



## mrbilly

SAMYBOY said:


> Hmmm keep nagging about people with multiple EOIs in almost every post. Not sure how many case have he/she known about people refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs?
> 
> Maybe one should start looking for alternatives to increase points so that he/she can get invited rather than nagging around all the time and looking at thing negatively.


Here are the details of my EOIs external auditor (221213);

Qualification : 20
PTE: 20
Age : 25
NAATI : 5
PY : 5 
Aussie work experience : 5 (CPA letter says external auditor)

Here are my reasons for not being able to increase points:
Age : would reach 25 in 2022
Partner : searched for one but have not been able to find one. Besides, partnership for only immigration and then divorcing afterwards is quite tricky as well. 
Regional studies : took my Bachelor in Melbourne, master's degree in regional would take another 2 years and policy change can happen in 2 years. 

With 84% of auditor invitation being wasted by uncaring, selfish and rubbish people, of course I have a very negative view. Auditor has the highest wastage from all pro-rata occupations. In addition, remember that although percentage of accountant invite being wasted is similar to other occupations, points required to reach invitation is 80 (more than other occupations apart from auditor) and it might increase to 85 this year. 

I have seen at least 3 cases in which people refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs. <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

Hopefully govt would require external auditor to have work experience as in the case of internal auditor so that very few people would waste their auditor EOIs and many people submitting as accountant without work experience would be ineligible for auditor. 

In the meantime, I would continue condemning the selfish and egoistic who refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs . That's the only I can do for the moment


----------



## Devina2008

Hi, I got my skill assessed from CPA in June 2016, can some one please tell me when it will expire? Is it valid for 3 years or two years? Thanks heaps.


----------



## VANPHUNGUYEN

Thanks for your response, Do you know any one have recieved the NsW invitation 190 visa for accountant with 80 +5 points (without experience)? And how long for waiting? Do we have a chance when I appied EOI in October 2018? Many thanks


----------



## Kool261

VANPHUNGUYEN said:


> Thanks for your response, Do you know any one have recieved the NsW invitation 190 visa for accountant with 80 +5 points (without experience)? And how long for waiting? Do we have a chance when I appied EOI in October 2018? Many thanks


I guess u r not aware abt the selection process of NSW. Experience is the deciding factor right now.


----------



## Kool261

Accountants with 80 pts ( including 1 year experience pts & superior english) living in Oz r waiting for NSW 190. The reason is simple as offshore applicants apply for 190 with superior english & 5 year experience (minimum) which fetches them 10 points. 
In case of tie, NSW selects applicants in the following order
Points
English 
Experience 
So if u have 85 pts without SS then all is good otherwise an 80 pointer will loose the battle in the 3rd round with another 80 ptr with experience.


----------



## VANPHUNGUYEN

Many thanks for giving more details, Hopefully the govement will clear all 80 points soon. It is quite hard now.


----------



## KETANKATE94

Hello guys,

I have updated my eoi in 6 December 18 for 189 with 80 points and 190 with 85. What is the change of getting invite and the duration for it?

Code management accountant 221112
Age 30
Experience 10
Pte 20
Partner skill 5
Education 15
SS 5

Please share input on this.

Thanks in advance and all the best

Ketan Kate


----------



## Kool261

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have updated my eoi in 6 December 18 for 189 with 80 points and 190 with 85. What is the change of getting invite and the duration for it?
> 
> Code management accountant 221112
> Age 30
> Experience 10
> Pte 20
> Partner skill 5
> Education 15
> SS 5
> 
> Please share input on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance and all the bes
> Ketan Kate


VERY HIGH FOR NSW 190 since u have 10 pts for experience. Not sure abt 189 as the last official draw results are of Nov18. Without official all we can do is speculate. I dont trust the ISCAH guys and I believe no one should. 
Again your chances for 190 r high. Not sure abt the time frame. The last accountant I know who got invitied with 80 pts (10 pts for experience) was on Jan 18 with DOE 16/11/18


----------



## insider580

Kool261 said:


> VERY HIGH FOR NSW 190 since u have 10 pts for experience. Not sure abt 189 as the last official draw results are of Nov18. Without official all we can do is speculate. I dont trust the ISCAH guys and I believe no one should.
> Again your chances for 190 r high. Not sure abt the time frame. The last accountant I know who got invitied with 80 pts (10 pts for experience) was on Jan 18 with DOE 16/11/18


ISCAH have been accurate in their predictions so far, no?


----------



## Kool261

insider580 said:


> Kool261 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VERY HIGH FOR NSW 190 since u have 10 pts for experience. Not sure abt 189 as the last official draw results are of Nov18. Without official all we can do is speculate. I dont trust the ISCAH guys and I believe no one should.
> Again your chances for 190 r high. Not sure abt the time frame. The last accountant I know who got invitied with 80 pts (10 pts for experience) was on Jan 18 with DOE 16/11/18
> 
> 
> 
> ISCAH have been accurate in their predictions so far, no?
Click to expand...

They messed up big time in july 18. I have made a complete comparison chart of that. Their predictions have been on the money for 3 rounds which looks too good. Either they edited their charts after the official results or God knows what.
Any how in my opinion the official results of the next two rounds will reveal everything. Lets see. They r predicting the cut off is 28/8/18 for accountants till jan11 round.


----------



## sam18

Hi all, I am a newbee I finished my Master in Professional Accounting from Holmeglen. I applied for the degree assessment with CPA. Last week, I got the positive outcome, but I am bit confused. As I have done Master degree, but my assessment outcome letter states:
Assessment Outcome Your Master of Professional Accounting from Holmesglen Institute of TAFE is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.” What does this mean? Can anyone help me? Thankyou


----------



## Kool261

sam18 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbee I finished my Master in Professional Accounting from Holmeglen. I applied for the degree assessment with CPA. Last week, I got the positive outcome, but I am bit confused. As I have done Master degree, but my assessment outcome letter states:
> Assessment Outcome Your Master of Professional Accounting from Holmesglen Institute of TAFE is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.” What does this mean? Can anyone help me? Thankyou


A "newbee" or a newbie?
Newbie with 98 posts.... w0w!!!
Newbie, u should have created a new ID before posting in this thread. I can understand u r here for a chill. Just look at your signatures.


----------



## KETANKATE94

Kool261 said:


> VERY HIGH FOR NSW 190 since u have 10 pts for experience. Not sure abt 189 as the last official draw results are of Nov18. Without official all we can do is speculate. I dont trust the ISCAH guys and I believe no one should.
> Again your chances for 190 r high. Not sure abt the time frame. The last accountant I know who got invitied with 80 pts (10 pts for experience) was on Jan 18 with DOE 16/11/18


Hey thanks for sharing. Lets wait for the best.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## insider580

sam18 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbee I finished my Master in Professional Accounting from Holmeglen. I applied for the degree assessment with CPA. Last week, I got the positive outcome, but I am bit confused. As I have done Master degree, but my assessment outcome letter states:
> Assessment Outcome Your Master of Professional Accounting from Holmesglen Institute of TAFE is assessed as comparable to at least an Australian Bachelor degree.” What does this mean? Can anyone help me? Thankyou


Seriously? You already have a grant as per your signatures.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Hi guys any guesses on next round cut off?? If the invites are same as of the last two rounds and with release of naati ccl results, what can be the cut off?


----------



## Kool261

Sat.pal007 said:


> Hi guys any guesses on next round cut off?? If the invites are same as of the last two rounds and with release of naati ccl results, what can be the cut off?


Thats a BILLION $ question


----------



## Umer3131

Sat.pal007 said:


> Hi guys any guesses on next round cut off?? If the invites are same as of the last two rounds and with release of naati ccl results, what can be the cut off?


I would be surprised if the cutoff even surpasses 31st of august for 80 pters! 

With ccl, 80 is also now not enough for invitation!


----------



## emios88

WE ARE ROYALLY SCREWED:cool2:


----------



## Kool261

Umer3131 said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys any guesses on next round cut off?? If the invites are same as of the last two rounds and with release of naati ccl results, what can be the cut off?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be surprised if the cutoff even surpasses 31st of august for 80 pters!
> 
> With ccl, 80 is also now not enough for invitation!
Click to expand...




emios88 said:


> WE ARE ROYALLY SCREWED


I still have a lot of hope for 80 ptrs & you guys should be optimistic too. Just wait for the official results of Dec 18 before jumping to any conclusions. We might have to wait till feb 11 round for the results of dec11 to come out. 
Peace n all the best.


----------



## Abysmal

Hello friends.. Is they any hope to get invitation for my friend who is an internal auditor and have submitted EOI with 70 and 75 points respectively


----------



## Kool261

Abysmal said:


> Hello friends.. Is they any hope to get invitation for my friend who is an internal auditor and have submitted EOI with 70 and 75 points respectively


Now days an 80 ptr is unsure abt the future. I hope I have answered your question.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Kool261 said:


> Now days an 80 ptr is unsure abt the future. I hope I have answered your question.


We can clearly see with the introduction of ccl it’s noting but a game of business. They just want money from international students. It could have been very difficult to increase the cutoff to 80 without the introduction of naati ccl, only reason is naati ccl or else people would have been getting invites on 75. 

But I think 80 is still a secure number because those are currently on 80 in order to increase it to 85 they need to wait for one more year, so can be possible with people who are already working in accounting field but those who want to start fresh they will get an invited on 80 till they gonna finish their job.


----------



## JoannaC

Hi all, 

I'm in the midst of submitting my EOI and hope you can help me with some of my questions.. 

1) EOI - My priority of visa class is sc 189, 190 and 489. With that, when selecting visa types at SkillSelect, do I tick all 3 for one ANZSCO code? 

2) EOI - In terms of selecting preferred state, do I have to choose Any to not limit my possibilities? 

3) Under my skilled employment, while i have more than 10 years of work experience, CPA australia's employment assessment will have a different start date and end date as they are limited to assess only the 10 year experience. In SKillselect, do I select my actual start date, or the date in CPA Employment assessment? 

4) Test reference number for PTE - Is this the number the Registration ID or Test Taker ID that starts with PTExxxxxxx

5) For SC 190, with my points below, which state can I apply and stand a chance. From my research, it seems only NSW and NT, correct me if i am wrong. 

6) I understand for SC 189 the competition is tough... with 80 points and above, is that correct? 

7) For SC 489, will it also be only NSW and NT that i can apply? Some states don't even have ANZSCO 221111 and 132211 in their state occupation list. 

Appreciate all your guidance!

****************************************************
Current Total: 75 points
ANZSCO code: 221111/ 132211

Points breakdown: 
Age: 25
English : 20
Skilled employment: 15
Qualifications: 15
*TOTAL : 75* 

PTE completion: 23 Jan 2019
CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018 for ANZSCO 221111
CPA Assessment approved: 4 Dec 2018 for ANZSCO 221111
CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018 for ANZSCO 132211
CPA Assessment approved: 13 Dec 2018 for ANZSCO 132211

*****************************************************


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> We can clearly see with the introduction of ccl it’s noting but a game of business. They just want money from international students. It could have been very difficult to increase the cutoff to 80 without the introduction of naati ccl, only reason is naati ccl or else people would have been getting invites on 75.
> 
> But I think 80 is still a secure number because those are currently on 80 in order to increase it to 85 they need to wait for one more year, so can be possible with people who are already working in accounting field but those who want to start fresh they will get an invited on 80 till they gonna finish their job.


Actually, one of my friends used ccl back in 2013 to claim 5 additional points. It's just most people are not aware of ccl until the race to get 80 points begins.

If iscah's estimate regarding 183 people lodging their PR, that means there are probably 150 people achieving 85 or more points per month. I can't even wonder how 150 people month managed to get 85 points each month. You would need ccl, PY, age & work experience / partner to get to 85. Even achieving 80 is difficult enough since not everyone has the right age or work experience. Finding a job as accountant in Australia without PR is quite difficult


----------



## mrbilly

JoannaC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm in the midst of submitting my EOI and hope you can help me with some of my questions..
> 
> 1) EOI - My priority of visa class is sc 189, 190 and 489. With that, when selecting visa types at SkillSelect, do I tick all 3 for one ANZSCO code?
> 
> 2) EOI - In terms of selecting preferred state, do I have to choose Any to not limit my possibilities?
> 
> 3) Under my skilled employment, while i have more than 10 years of work experience, CPA australia's employment assessment will have a different start date and end date as they are limited to assess only the 10 year experience. In SKillselect, do I select my actual start date, or the date in CPA Employment assessment?
> 
> 4) Test reference number for PTE - Is this the number the Registration ID or Test Taker ID that starts with PTExxxxxxx
> 
> 5) For SC 190, with my points below, which state can I apply and stand a chance. From my research, it seems only NSW and NT, correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 6) I understand for SC 189 the competition is tough... with 80 points and above, is that correct?
> 
> 7) For SC 489, will it also be only NSW and NT that i can apply? Some states don't even have ANZSCO 221111 and 132211 in their state occupation list.
> 
> Appreciate all your guidance!
> 
> ****************************************************
> Current Total: 75 points
> ANZSCO code: 221111/ 132211
> 
> Points breakdown:
> Age: 25
> English : 20
> Skilled employment: 15
> Qualifications: 15
> *TOTAL : 75*
> 
> PTE completion: 23 Jan 2019
> CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018 for ANZSCO 221111
> CPA Assessment approved: 4 Dec 2018 for ANZSCO 221111
> CPA Assessment submitted: 5 Nov 2018 for ANZSCO 132211
> CPA Assessment approved: 13 Dec 2018 for ANZSCO 132211
> 
> *****************************************************


My simple suggestion : consult & use the service of a migration agent. 
They are experienced in handling many cases of migrations and as such are more than capable to answer your many questions.

I can confirm, however, that competition for SC 189 is very tough. Even 80 points nowadays are not certain as well. Maybe 85 points would be the new normal


----------



## mrbilly

Just wondering, if all people submitting EOI use the service of migration agent, would this reduce the number of wasted EOIs in the system??


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> Actually, one of my friends used ccl back in 2013 to claim 5 additional points. It's just most people are not aware of ccl until the race to get 80 points begins.
> 
> If iscah's estimate regarding 183 people lodging their PR, that means there are probably 150 people achieving 85 or more points per month. I can't even wonder how 150 people month managed to get 85 points each month. You would need ccl, PY, age & work experience / partner to get to 85. Even achieving 80 is difficult enough since not everyone has the right age or work experience. Finding a job as accountant in Australia without PR is quite difficult


Ccl was never there in 2013, it is introduced in 2018 before there used to naati diploma of translation or interpretation, in which you can actually work as interpreter or translator but with ccl “you can only claim points” 

So that means they are giving you points in order to get money from students, and about job without Pr all I can say is people pay money to get one year experience 5 points not all of them are actually working they are fake. Many of my friends has done this.


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> Ccl was never there in 2013, it is introduced in 2018 before there used to naati diploma of translation or interpretation, in which you can actually work as interpreter or translator but with ccl “you can only claim points”
> 
> So that means they are giving you points in order to get money from students, and about job without Pr all I can say is people pay money to get one year experience 5 points not all of them are actually working they are fake. Many of my friends has done this.


Yeah that was right, sorry I forgot about that. My friend had a diploma of interpretation back in 2013 as well as licence to practice and she used it to get 5 points.

Yeah it can be quite depressing to see people actually paying for fake work experience. It may be difficult for govt to trace it if they pay accounting firms to do this since maybe accounting firms know how to prevent detection of this scheme by govt such as payment in cash form to the owner of the business for fake work experience 

The only comfort for now is that if somehow govt finds out about this practice and then cancelled the PR or even citizenship of those doing it, that would teach those people never to mess around with the immigration system


----------



## Faziee

Any guess when the invitations may come to an halt before election this year?


----------



## auzziedream

Guys, will accountants receive 489 family sponsor invite with 85 points (75+10 FS Points)


----------



## jontymorgan

auzziedream said:


> Guys, will accountants receive 489 family sponsor invite with 85 points (75+10 FS Points)


Unfortunately not. For pro-rata occupations, 489 family sponsored invites are only issued once invites are given to all 189 applicants at all points levels in that occupation. This means all 65 point 189 Accountants would have be invited before a 489 visa is invited.


----------



## Kool261

Hi
As per my promise I would like to say hats off to the guys at ISCAH. Their prediction for 11 dec round was spot on. Good job


----------



## cbliao

The official result for December round has been release, 300 accountants were invited, but the movement was only 8 days, which means 37.5 80 and 85 pointers were created everyday. So over 13,000 80 or 85 pointers annually, and that is totally impossible! What do you guys think?


----------



## James018

cbliao said:


> The official result for December round has been release, 300 accountants were invited, but the movement was only 8 days, which means 37.5 80 and 85 pointers were created everyday. So over 13,000 80 or 85 pointers annually, and that is totally impossible! What do you guys think?


I agree with you. In fact it is due to people lodging fake eois time and again, hurting 100s of aspiring migrants. I am one of those victims awaiting for invite in November 2018 but it pushed down to December and again down to January and no invite at the end. Hurting so much. At the end my visa expired . 

It is insane to see 37 to 50 80 pointers and above created per day (and that could lead to around 11000 80 pointer and above annually) from a normal 6 to 13 80 pointer per day starting from July to October 2018. . What a WASTE Guys !!!! 

What's running in the mind of those who created those fake eois ? Such a idiot that people wasting time for themselves and others lives.


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> I agree with you. In fact it is due to people lodging fake eois time and again, hurting 100s of aspiring migrants. I am one of those victims awaiting for invite in November 2018 but it pushed down to December and again down to January and no invite at the end. Hurting so much. At the end my visa expired .
> 
> It is insane to see 37 to 50 80 pointers and above created per day (and that could lead to around 11000 80 pointer and above annually) from a normal 6 to 13 80 pointer per day starting from July to October 2018. . What a WASTE Guys !!!!
> 
> What's running in the mind of those who created those fake eois ? Such a idiot that people wasting time for themselves and others lives.


I am the victim as well, I was hoping to get invited in Dec with DOE of 11 Sep 18, but no invite! What is your DOE? I think we should make some noise to have those bureaucratic officers heard! Over 15,000 80 or 85 pointers, that's insane. Back in 2013 or 2014, with a 10,000 occupation ceiling for accountants, only around 7000 people applied. 15000 80 and 85, just crazy!!!


----------



## James018

cbliao said:


> I am the victim as well, I was hoping to get invited in Dec with DOE of 11 Sep 18, but no invite! What is your DOE? I think we should make some noise to have those bureaucratic officers heard! Over 15,000 80 or 85 pointers, that's insane. Back in 2013 or 2014, with a 10,000 occupation ceiling for accountants, only around 7000 people applied. 15000 80 and 85, just crazy!!!


My friend my DOE is 5th September 2018. I am feeling bitter life. I didn't get invite at 70 for few rounds, couple of years back. Couldn't get invite @75 for just 1 round & those fake 85 pointers last year in October. And my friend here I am @ 80, and no justice  

I can see those who got PR @ 70, 75 very easily. Extremely Unfair !!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

cbliao said:


> The official result for December round has been release, 300 accountants were invited, but the movement was only 8 days, which means 37.5 80 and 85 pointers were created everyday. So over 13,000 80 or 85 pointers annually, and that is totally impossible! What do you guys think?



Does that 300 include Sc190 as well? Because there has been a lot of invites for sc190


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> My friend my DOE is 5th September 2018. I am feeling bitter life. I didn't get invite at 70 for few rounds, couple of years back. Couldn't get invite @75 for just 1 round & those fake 85 pointers last year in October. And my friend here I am @ 80, and no justice
> 
> I can see those who got PR @ 70, 75 very easily. Extremely Unfair !!


You will get invited this month or next, have faith, all the hardship we experienced will eventually lead us to the success. We should email DOHA, file petitions etc... expose this unfair system.


----------



## cbliao

Rockstarapaque said:


> Does that 300 include Sc190 as well? Because there has been a lot of invites for sc190


No this is for 189. SC 190 has separate system.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

cbliao said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does that 300 include Sc190 as well? Because there has been a lot of invites for sc190
> 
> 
> 
> No this is for 189. SC 190 has separate system.
Click to expand...

Not sure how it is possible then. August 2018 round had around 330 invites and cleared almost 6 months backlog for 80. What is going on?


----------



## James018

Rockstarapaque said:


> Not sure how it is possible then. August 2018 round had around 330 invites and cleared almost 6 months backlog for 80. What is going on?


 August had 336 invites, clearing 70 days backlog. Truly insane !.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> August had 336 invites, clearing 70 days backlog. Truly insane !.


 December had 300 invites clearing 8 days (37.5 80 pointers and above per day) & January had another 300 invites clearing 6 days (50 80 pointers and above per day) (


----------



## Anyad

EOI should cost $500. Problem solved.


----------



## Amangupta1987

Anyad said:


> EOI should cost $500. Problem solved.


Exactly. Even $100 is enough.


----------



## mrbilly

cbliao said:


> The official result for December round has been release, 300 accountants were invited, but the movement was only 8 days, which means 37.5 80 and 85 pointers were created everyday. So over 13,000 80 or 85 pointers annually, and that is totally impossible! What do you guys think?


Here are some possibilities that I can think of;

1. There might be nearly 100 people getting 85 / 90 / 95 points between November - December 2018, which meant only a few are left for 80 points. With people trying to do everything to increase points to get PR, 85 can become the new normal for accountants

2. As per Iscah, there are numerous wasted & fake EOIs from the huge invitation rounds in November 2018 being reinvited in January 2019. :mad2::mad2:

3. Remember that occupational ceilings for accountants (2211) also reflect volumes in other skilled visa categories. Therefore, some of the spots might be used for other visa categories.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> Not sure how it is possible then. August 2018 round had around 330 invites and cleared almost 6 months backlog for 80. What is going on?


Probably what happens is that in July & August 2018, people submitted multiple EOIs (22111, 22112 & 22113) when they reached 80 points or submitted a new EOI when their old EOIs were about to expire (very common to happen) since July results were not that good (85 points). After they were invited in September - November 2018. they did not bother withdrawing their unused EOIs and thus there are many wasted EOIs. :mad2:


----------



## mrbilly

Hey friends, I've been thinking. What if we posted our EOI points as well as DOE to at least get a picture of how many are still waiting for invitations?

Devina2008 -- 80 points 04.092018
James018 -- 80 points 05.09.2018 
cbliao -- 80 points 11.09.2018
mrbilly -- 80 points 04.12.2018
mrbilly friend -- 80 points 04.12.2018
mrbilly friend 2--80 points 01.11.2018
AnxietyAttack--80 points Somewhere in October 2018
VanPhuNguyen-80 points 14.10.2018
Antoinue 123 -- 80 points 21.01.2019
MaQ201 -- 80 points 29.12.2018


----------



## Rockstarapaque

25.01.2019 80 points


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Is anyone with one year experience and pte 9 each waiting for Sc190 invite?


----------



## MaQ2017

Yes. Me 😊



Rockstarapaque said:


> Is anyone with one year experience and pte 9 each waiting for Sc190 invite?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

MaQ2017 said:


> Yes. Me 😊
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone with one year experience and pte 9 each waiting for Sc190 invite?
Click to expand...

Right. I think you should be getting invite this month as someone got invited with a december eoi and same point breakdown as you!


----------



## Antoine123

Rockstarapaque said:


> Right. I think you should be getting invite this month as someone got invited with a december eoi and same point breakdown as you!


Not necessarly. People with at least 3 years experience, superior english and 80 points without SS will get invited first.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Antoine123 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I think you should be getting invite this month as someone got invited with a december eoi and same point breakdown as you!
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarly. People with at least 3 years experience, superior english and 80 points without SS will get invited first.
Click to expand...

Yes correct, just an estimate. People with 3 year or + experience and superior english are already cleared. And looking by the last few year trends, sc190 are given a lot more at the end of financial year. Not saying he will definitely get it but has a good chance.


----------



## Antoine123

Not everyone cleared, I'm still waiting haha


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Antoine123 said:


> Not everyone cleared, I'm still waiting haha


Up till december my friend. Not january


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> Is anyone with one year experience and pte 9 each waiting for Sc190 invite?


Devina2008 -- 80 points 04.092018
James018 -- 80 points 05.09.2018 
cbliao -- 80 points 11.09.2018
mrbilly -- 80 points 04.12.2018
mrbilly friend -- 80 points 04.12.2018
mrbilly friend 2--80 points 01.11.2018
Anxiety9Attack--80 points Somewhere in October 2018
VanPhuNguyen-80 points 14.10.2018
Antoine 123 -- 80 points 21.01.2019
MaQ2017 -- 80 points 29.12.2018
Rockstarapaque -- 80 points 21.01.2019 

I'm also waiting for sc190 preinvite with one year experience & pte 9, DOE 04.02.2018
Last time someone with 1 year + pte 9 got preinvite was with DOE 26.11.2018


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone with one year experience and pte 9 each waiting for Sc190 invite?
> 
> 
> 
> Devina2008 -- 80 points 04.092018
> James018 -- 80 points 05.09.2018
> cbliao -- 80 points 11.09.2018
> mrbilly -- 80 points 04.12.2018
> mrbilly friend -- 80 points 04.12.2018
> mrbilly friend 2--80 points 01.11.2018
> Anxiety9Attack--80 points Somewhere in October 2018
> VanPhuNguyen-80 points 14.10.2018
> Antoine 123 -- 80 points 21.01.2019
> MaQ2017 -- 80 points 29.12.2018
> Rockstarapaque -- 80 points 21.01.2019
> 
> I'm also waiting for sc190 preinvite with one year experience & pte 9, DOE 04.02.2018
> Last time someone with 1 year + pte 9 got preinvite was with DOE 26.11.2018
Click to expand...


I personally know someone who got pre invite in early december..


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Mate, 

I have decided to create a new EOI with DOE of Feb 2019 for my 80 points - 189. 

Thanks for all the slandering and accusation i've received from just simply inquiring about it. 

Some people in this forum just incredibly rude and negative, and jumping to conclusions, 

What are my chances with 80 points - 189 DOE Feb 2019 (sometime end of Feb. Will I get an invite end of this year or early next year?


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Mate,
> 
> I have decided to create a new EOI with DOE of Feb 2019 for my 80 points - 189.
> 
> Thanks for all the slandering and accusation i've received from just simply inquiring about it.
> 
> Some people in this forum just incredibly rude and negative, and jumping to conclusions,
> 
> What are my chances with 80 points - 189 DOE Feb 2019 (sometime end of Feb. Will I get an invite end of this year or early next year?


If you are creating new EOI with change in points score that thats okay, but if you are creating new EOI with the same points score than please withdraw unused EOIs after invitation.


----------



## Sat.pal007

cbliao said:


> The official result for December round has been release, 300 accountants were invited, but the movement was only 8 days, which means 37.5 80 and 85 pointers were created everyday. So over 13,000 80 or 85 pointers annually, and that is totally impossible! What do you guys think?


No that’s not correct, as per December round 300 accountants got invited from which around 140 were 85 and 34 % were wasted so that means only 40 to 50 got added in those 8 days. 

The explanation for wasted EOIs is that, the people who lodged eoi before 10 August got invited again for 2nd time around 110 people who didn’t withdraw their eoi from system. 

U r calculating it as 300/8, these 300 are not from these 8 days, few of them are back daters who got invited for second time. May be they can be fake or double invites or this might be done by someone just to make ccl and py running, it can possible that naati ccl or professional year guys doing fake EOIs just to make sure that points stay on 80 so that if it goes to 75 it can be possible that people won’t do py. That’s just business so not to worry every who had given them money will get an invite. So chill guys enjoy your life.....


----------



## cbliao

Sat.pal007 said:


> No that’s not correct, as per December round 300 accountants got invited from which around 140 were 85 and 34 % were wasted so that means only 40 to 50 got added in those 8 days.
> 
> The explanation for wasted EOIs is that, the people who lodged eoi before 10 August got invited again for 2nd time around 110 people who didn’t withdraw their eoi from system.
> 
> U r calculating it as 300/8, these 300 are not from these 8 days, few of them are back daters who got invited for second time. May be they can be fake or double invites or this might be done by someone just to make ccl and py running, it can possible that naati ccl or professional year guys doing fake EOIs just to make sure that points stay on 80 so that if it goes to 75 it can be possible that people won’t do py. That’s just business so not to worry every who had given them money will get an invite. So chill guys enjoy your life.....


Yes, you are right, according to the FOI from Newstars, 1508 EOIs (80 points) and 24 EOIs (85 points) until 22 Nov in the pool. Recent two invitation rounds, 300 each round, supposed to move much quicker than 8 days and 6 days. So I will assume a lot of fake EOIs submitted in August, am i right?


----------



## Sat.pal007

cbliao said:


> Yes, you are right, according to the FOI from Newstars, 1508 EOIs (80 points) and 24 EOIs (85 points) until 22 Nov in the pool. Recent two invitation rounds, 300 each round, supposed to move much quicker than 8 days and 6 days. So I will assume a lot of fake EOIs submitted in August, am i right?


I am not sure about 80 pointers but most of the 85 pointers are fake.... 140, 85 pointers not possible.. all the people doing this for business I hope sit on cactus.. but another thing is the people with double invites, why the hell they not withdrawing their EOIs. People are selfish and careless..


----------



## cbliao

Sat.pal007 said:


> I am not sure about 80 pointers but most of the 85 pointers are fake.... 140, 85 pointers not possible.. all the people doing this for business I hope sit on cactus.. but another thing is the people with double invites, why the hell they not withdrawing their EOIs. People are selfish and careless..


I think your assumption of PY and CCL organizations submitting fake EOIs is correct, and when most of people got invited, they will not care about everyone else anymore, that's humanity.


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> I am not sure about 80 pointers but most of the 85 pointers are fake.... 140, 85 pointers not possible.. all the people doing this for business I hope sit on cactus.. but another thing is the people with double invites, why the hell they not withdrawing their EOIs. People are selfish and careless..



Regarding double invites, that's the reason I have been condemning those people in many places since September 2018. I've seen at least 5 cases if my friends refusing to withdraw unused EOIs. That's why PLEASE spread THIS news to other colleagues / friends to PLEASE withdraw their unused invitations and FORCE them to withdraw their unused EOI once they get invitation. THIS is our responsibility, do not just criticize the govt but we need to tell all our friends to PLEASE withdraw their unused EOIs after they are invited, which might happen tomorrow. 

At least if they refuse, maybe they would receive their karma later in life since they cause hardship to fellow migrants. Be merciless even to your close friends in this case since it is a matter of staying in Aussie or forced to go back


----------



## mrbilly

cbliao said:


> I think your assumption of PY and CCL organizations submitting fake EOIs is correct, and when most of people got invited, they will not care about everyone else anymore, that's humanity.


We need to remember that 156 people who got 85 points are not in accounting only but can be in other professionals as well such as software, IT business analysts & other engineering professionals. Moreover, accountants who got 85 points might also lodge auditor EOI & that's why there are so many 85 pointers in December & January. It's nearly impossible to have 5 people getting 85 points every day as it is insanely hard. You need PY, age, naati & work experience for that

Probably the true people having 85 points are only around 50-70 people per month and most of them might have two EOIs in acc & audit.


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> Regarding double invites, that's the reason I have been condemning those people in many places since September 2018. I've seen at least 5 cases if my friends refusing to withdraw unused EOIs. That's why PLEASE spread THIS news to other colleagues / friends to PLEASE withdraw their unused invitations and FORCE them to withdraw their unused EOI once they get invitation. THIS is our responsibility, do not just criticize the govt but we need to tell all our friends to PLEASE withdraw their unused EOIs after they are invited, which might happen tomorrow.
> 
> At least if they refuse, maybe they would receive their karma later in life since they cause hardship to fellow migrants. Be merciless even to your close friends in this case since it is a matter of staying in Aussie or forced to go back


And what’s the reason they not willing to withdraw, what’s the benefit? Can you please tell if you know?


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> We need to remember that 156 people who got 85 points are not in accounting only but can be in other professionals as well such as software, IT business analysts & other engineering professionals. Moreover, accountants who got 85 points might also lodge auditor EOI & that's why there are so many 85 pointers in December & January. It's nearly impossible to have 5 people getting 85 points every day as it is insanely hard. You need PY, age, naati & work experience for that
> 
> Probably the true people having 85 points are only around 50-70 people per month and most of them might have two EOIs in acc & audit.


I don’t think so with other occupations people claiming 85 points as they will get invite on 80 in the first round all these 85s looks like accounting. And half look fake like I have already told py and ccl the reason, business is what that matters.


----------



## asad gill

I have got 85 points any chance of invitation coming round.


----------



## mklam90

asad gill said:


> I have got 85 points any chance of invitation coming round.


Not a chance. Didn't you hear? 90 is the new 85 now


----------



## asad gill

mklam90 said:


> asad gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have got 85 points any chance of invitation coming round.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance. Didn't you hear? 90 is the new 85 now
Click to expand...

Thanks for your kind word.


----------



## Eric1028

Any invites? Check skill select account


----------



## asad gill

Eric1028 said:


> Any invites? Check skill select account


Nothing yet.


----------



## asad gill

asad gill said:


> Eric1028 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any invites? Check skill select account
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet.
Click to expand...

Just got one, will withdraw all other eois.


----------



## Eric1028

Whats ur points and doe?


----------



## cbliao

No 80? only 85 invited?


----------



## Eric1028

No 80?


----------



## Eric1028

85 points only.


----------



## Faziee

Eric, how do you know that?


----------



## Eric1028

Saw an aussizgroup post


----------



## Faziee

Did you login to your skillselect account to check?


----------



## Faziee

Only 800 invites estimated! 85 points is the new requirement! My visa expires in 2 months and there is no other way to increase my point. Naati done, py done, 9 acieved in pte. Wasted 3 years and a lot of money! Uncertainty, stress and disappointment is all that I got till noe.

DOE: 9/10/12 80 points.


----------



## Eric1028

Lol. My doe is 25 aug 80 points. last cut off date was 24 aug. look how unlucky iam


----------



## Faziee

Eric thats sad man

I was thinking of applying for another visa to extend my stay but now I am not sure if I should keep doing this as I won’t be able to increase points.. My migration lawyer is a dumb*** otherwise I would have gotten invitation by now. He said yrs back that I don’t have to worry which delayed my py and naati at the time. Instead of working towards increasing points I kept waiting.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Eric1028 said:


> Saw an aussizgroup post


Which post from Aussizz group can you please tell, i didn’t saw any post from Aussie group on their official page.


----------



## Eric1028

Try to search on fb


----------



## Sat.pal007

Eric1028 said:


> Try to search on fb


Can you share link, I didn’t find anything And that’s too early how can they declare so early. R u sure about that


----------



## Eric1028

Homeaffairs send invites around 12:30. Just search ausizz group.


----------



## Sat.pal007

asad gill said:


> Just got one, will withdraw all other eois.


What’s your point score?


----------



## Sat.pal007

Eric1028 said:


> Homeaffairs send invites around 12:30. Just search ausizz group.


Naa cant find. Wait for iscah to post don’t loose hope..


----------



## mrbilly

Eric1028 said:


> 85 points only.


This is a result of people having too many EOIs and then refusing to withdraw their unused EOIs. That's why FORCE all your friends / colleagues to PLEASE WITHDRAW their unused EOIs. Not only tell, but actually FORCE them to withdraw.


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> This is a result of people having too many EOIs and then refusing to withdraw their unused EOIs. That's why FORCE all your friends / colleagues to PLEASE WITHDRAW their unused EOIs. Not only tell, but actually FORCE them to withdraw.


Bro reason, do they have reason to do so??? And first tell your 4 friends to withdraw unused EOIs... and tell all people you know..


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> Bro reason, do they have reason to do so??? And first tell your 4 friends to withdraw unused EOIs... and tell all people you know..


Reason is they won't withdraw anything until they get PR grant since invitation is still unsure. They say that if govt somehow rejected their first eoi, they would use other the other invitations to lodge PR application. Which is a clear case of stupid & rubbish attitude because they should make sure they can back up their claim of points before claiming points in the EOIs.

I've actually told my 4 friends to withdraw their unused EOIs and they refuse, saying the exact same reason above. Therefore, I directly cursed them, say in their faces that they are no better than trash and tell them that hopefully karma would get them later in life. These are my friends I know from PY and my friendships with all 4 of them got broken as a result of my frankness, but I don't care. It's better to lose friends with rubbish & selfish people rather than cause other waiting hopefuls to be forced to go home due to visa expiry. 

If you follow my posts since October / November 2018, you can see that I've posted regular & similar negatively toned posts in this forum. I've also told my PY friends the exact same message. I even told my agent to please ask their clients to withdraw their unused EOIs. While the last might seem extreme, that's the only thing I can do now since I can't increase points any further to 85


----------



## asad gill

Sat.pal007 said:


> asad gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got one, will withdraw all other eois.
> 
> 
> 
> What’s your point score?
Click to expand...

85 
Age 30
Education 20
Pte 20
Py 5
Work experience 10


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

<*SNIP*> 

Cutoff this round is 85 points only? 

<*SNIP*>... Lifes so miserable. After all this hard work. Im so sick.


----------



## Rusiru91

Im alsoo stuck with 80 points .. Doing all the duties as an accountant but my possition in the company goes as ' administrative assistant' so didn't claim the work experience


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

so no 80 points invite? Wtf, so they invited 300 @ 85? Is that even real. Holy


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

So no 80 points invite for this round? 

Wtf, Im so devastated


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

in 1 month there are 300 people @ 85 points? Is it even <*SNIP*> reasonable.

*Please see "Inappropriate content", here: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## James018

This is absolutely disaster. What the hell. Why only accountants??? <*SNIP*> Take it out from the skilled list, we will happy to go back home coward ! Very frustrating. Very wrecked skillselect system.

*Please see "Inappropriate content", here: 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## chongchien

what about visa190? any accountants got any invites recently with 80 points (without ss)


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

anyone with 80 points got invited??????


----------



## James018

Very very poorest of all. Learn something skillselect team. You have exploited Accountant graduates in the name of Degrees, Professional Year, PTE, Naati, regional pathway and more a lot, a lot, more than my words say. Your system is very very terrible. We just need a Fair GO. There are over 30000 Accounting students enrolled every year from different parts of the world in Australia, and you hardly give 2000 genuine places a year, i.e. lesser that 6% only 6 % out of 30000. All Accounting students currently studying and graduated are terribly frustrated with this unfairness.


----------



## outrageous_view

<*SNIP*> (refers to deleted post)
I applied for partner visa, and I needed to pay 7k for a visa that could potentially be declined without any refund (apparently there is about a rate of 50% of partner visas getting rejected). 

I don't understand why they don't do the same for 189s? It will make people think twice before submitting and only allow legitimate EOIs


----------



## Rusiru91

Let's create a petition boys


----------



## Sat.pal007

Rusiru91 said:


> Let's create a petition boys


Ok let’s do it


----------



## kaju

Rusiru91 said:


> Let's create a petition boys


You can of course do as you wish. 

But please don't advertise a petition or link to it on the forum, as that would be against forum rules.

See "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Thank you.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

85 points cut off. 
I am doomed


----------



## kiratsid

i think the bigger problem is multiple eoi system their should be strictly 1 eoi per applicant


----------



## outrageous_view

Other occupations have 30% wastage too, with auditors even going up to 80% wastage. It's an issue overall and not just for accountants.


----------



## kaju

While I appreciate a robust discussion amongst members, please note the forum rules do not allow posts that encourage unlawful activity.

While forum moderators are not the Police, it seems to me that creating false EOI's is providing false information to DHA which would be an offense. So encouraging others to do that is encouraging unlawful activity, as well as a possible risk to anyone doing that.

See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

If you wish to report a post, use the "Report a post" function - the red triangle with the exclamation mark in it on the right of each post. Please don't comment on moderation in your posts as that is not permitted under the forum rules - see "Moderation", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Thank you.


----------



## Rusiru91

I think the best option is to let the authorities know what's going on...Then everyone will have a fair go but not sure how to do it


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> I think the best option is to let the authorities know what's going on...Then everyone will have a fair go but not sure how to do it


Its impossible that authorities ain't aware of this situation. They know how many applies out of the sent invites but they don't want to take any action. Let's just wait and watch, we can't do anything apart from praying that people and AGENTS stop putting fake EOIs for accounting and auditing. 
Peace!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> I think the best option is to let the authorities know what's going on...Then everyone will have a fair go but not sure how to do it


Exactly. Creating new fake eois will definitely ruin other people's life


----------



## Eric1028

Its not only ruining their lives but also yours. If its on pro rata, it just goes around and also affect accounting. Everyone need to think. I told the immi today and they said they will just have a look since invites doesn’t mean getting the residency. I also said the papers might expire soon. I am more in place to be upset since last cut off date is on 24th of august while my doe 25th of august With 80 points. And now it increased to 85 . Lets be fair guys and do it on a proper way. If you do it like others do just to let immi know that some people are cheating, then you are not worth the invite too.


----------



## outrageous_view

Eric1028 said:


> Its not only ruining their lives but also yours. If its on pro rata, it just goes around and also affect accounting. Everyone need to think. I told the immi today and they said they will just have a look since invites doesn’t mean getting the residency. I also said the papers might expire soon. I am more in place to be upset since last cut off date is on 24th of august while my doe 25th of august With 80 points. And now it increased to 85 . Lets be fair guys and do it on a proper way. If you do it like others do just to let immi know that some people are cheating, then you are not worth the invite too.


Yes... everyone is upset, non pro rata has also went from 70 to 75, most pro rata occupations have also increased. Everyone is affected by low invites and wasted EOIs.


----------



## cbliao

Eric1028 said:


> Its not only ruining their lives but also yours. If its on pro rata, it just goes around and also affect accounting. Everyone need to think. I told the immi today and they said they will just have a look since invites doesn’t mean getting the residency. I also said the papers might expire soon. I am more in place to be upset since last cut off date is on 24th of august while my doe 25th of august With 80 points. And now it increased to 85 . Lets be fair guys and do it on a proper way. If you do it like others do just to let immi know that some people are cheating, then you are not worth the invite too.


Yes, I agreed with you, it definitely will ruin people's life with 85 points. But what can we do with the bureaucratic government? Our voices are too quiet, DHA will definitely ignore those petitions etc. We should unite all candidates not just accountants, because other occupations like IT and Engineers got the same problem. I think we may find Newstars or Iscah who can organizers.


----------



## Eric1028

You can actually invite a public lawyer. That’s what happened in ACT and students were also called to sign the petition. But everyone, please play fair.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Do you guys think it will go back down to 80 points next round? 
how can they invite 300 people @ 85 points every single month. 

According to iscah, 80 points with DOE 11 Feb will get invited 11 December. Any thoughts? 

When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


----------



## cbliao

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Do you guys think it will go back down to 80 points next round?
> how can they invite 300 people @ 85 points every single month.
> 
> According to iscah, 80 points with DOE 11 Feb will get invited 11 December. Any thoughts?
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


It's hard to tell, Iscah estimated below 100 inviations issued for this round not 300, that's why only 85 got invited. Iscah estimation is based on the current invitation round and it is not accurate, they didn't consider factors such as inflation rate of EOIs.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Do you guys think it will go back down to 80 points next round?
> how can they invite 300 people @ 85 points every single month.
> 
> According to iscah, 80 points with DOE 11 Feb will get invited 11 December. Any thoughts?
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


Before the next financial year there will be elections. From what i have heard labour party is favoured towards immigration. So we just gotta wait and see what the next financial year will bring on the table. Although we also can't deny the possibility that it even get worse then this. However, doesn't seem like there is any hope for 80 pointers in this financial year.


----------



## outrageous_view

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Do you guys think it will go back down to 80 points next round?
> how can they invite 300 people @ 85 points every single month.
> 
> According to iscah, 80 points with DOE 11 Feb will get invited 11 December. Any thoughts?
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah


It will all depend on number of invites which has proven to be very inconsistent.....


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

So does that mean all of us 80 pointers have to chase up another 5 points now? Or we just sit and wait. Im devastated. It would take me another year to get 5 more points.


----------



## cbliao

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So does that mean all of us 80 pointers have to chase up another 5 points now? Or we just sit and wait. Im devastated. It would take me another year to get 5 more points.



If you can have another five points you must go for it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mklam90

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So does that mean all of us 80 pointers have to chase up another 5 points now? Or we just sit and wait. Im devastated. It would take me another year to get 5 more points.


I reckon by the time you increase 5 points, 90 would be the new 85. It's a never ending chase.


----------



## Eric1028

You can file a complaint on homeaffairs and have a feedback that there are several fake eoi’s on the system


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Eric1028 said:


> You can file a complaint on homeaffairs and have a feedback that there are several fake eoiâ€™️s on the system


How can we directly contact them?


----------



## dtrax

Eric1028 said:


> You can actually invite a public lawyer. That’s what happened in ACT and students were also called to sign the petition. But everyone, please play fair.


I think we should all do this.


----------



## handyjohn

Hi guys
I got my 189 grant last week under external auditor. I’m following this thread for last 2.5 years. Many of my fellow accountants who were once active on this thread have left for a long ago. Being a fellow accountant I owe some courtesy to this thread and to people who are much worried now. Infact last year I was worried in the same way. So I want to put my thoughts on this situation according to my best experience and belief. 
(1) immigration has a ceilings of 189 visa around 45k per year which include primary as well as secondary applicants. Generally an invite takes about 1.7 person from this ceiling bcz some persons have more than one family members. So department send around 20k invitations. 
(2) usually immigration issues more invites in first 5 months and then very few invites in rest of years. You can check this pattern in previous years invitation rounds on immi website. 
(3) This year immigration could stop big invitation round in December but it continued till February most probably due to wasted invites. But now till June you will see smaller rounds and about 100 invites for accountant which can barely cover 85 pointers. 
(4) Only hope for 80 pointers is to wait july and August when big rounds will resume and 80 pointers who lodged till oct-nov2018 can be invited. 
(5) I know many of you peopyare disappointed and broken but the fact is its not new. It happns every year. Every year cutoff is being increased by 5 points for the last five years. Unfortunately the production of accountant graduates is huge in Australia and everyone is in race. 
(6) Lodging fake eois will not give anyone a single benefit. Same thing was happened last year. Immigration don’t bother it. Even if there is not a single invite to any genuine person they really don’t care as they are already busy in planning/overhauling the entire immigration program in near future. 
(7) So I strongly advise people to increase points as much as they can and people who still can’t do it they should consider other option like moving to Tasmania etc where after one year of cheap diploma study atleast 489 is guaranteed and meanwhile they can still be in this 189 race anyway. 
For 80 pointers having eoi till oct 2018, game isn’t over yet. They still stand chance provided immigration keep inviting 85 till July this year. 

All the best guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028

Its just my skill assesment will expire on july and my pte in august. Thats the only problem for me


----------



## Abysmal

handyjohn said:


> Hi guys
> I got my 189 grant last week under external auditor. I’m following this thread for last 2.5 years. Many of my fellow accountants who were once active on this thread have left for a long ago. Being a fellow accountant I owe some courtesy to this thread and to people who are much worried now. Infact last year I was worried in the same way. So I want to put my thoughts on this situation according to my best experience and belief.
> (1) immigration has a ceilings of 189 visa around 45k per year which include primary as well as secondary applicants. Generally an invite takes about 1.7 person from this ceiling bcz some persons have more than one family members. So department send around 20k invitations.
> (2) usually immigration issues more invites in first 5 months and then very few invites in rest of years. You can check this pattern in previous years invitation rounds on immi website.
> (3) This year immigration could stop big invitation round in December but it continued till February most probably due to wasted invites. But now till June you will see smaller rounds and about 100 invites for accountant which can barely cover 85 pointers.
> (4) Only hope for 80 pointers is to wait july and August when big rounds will resume and 80 pointers who lodged till oct-nov2018 can be invited.
> (5) I know many of you peopyare disappointed and broken but the fact is its not new. It happns every year. Every year cutoff is being increased by 5 points for the last five years. Unfortunately the production of accountant graduates is huge in Australia and everyone is in race.
> (6) Lodging fake eois will not give anyone a single benefit. Same thing was happened last year. Immigration don’t bother it. Even if there is not a single invite to any genuine person they really don’t care as they are already busy in planning/overhauling the entire immigration program in near future.
> (7) So I strongly advise people to increase points as much as they can and people who still can’t do it they should consider other option like moving to Tasmania etc where after one year of cheap diploma study atleast 489 is guaranteed and meanwhile they can still be in this 189 race anyway.
> For 80 pointers having eoi till oct 2018, game isn’t over yet. They still stand chance provided immigration keep inviting 85 till July this year.
> 
> All the best guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations 🎊.. Thanks for your detailed information... Do you think an internal auditor with 70 Points for 189,75 for 190 have any hope this year to get invited... 😥😥


----------



## mrbilly

*Sadness*

I'm literally crying as I'm writing this post. With so many TAS students graduating in 2019, 85 has become the new standard and from March onward, there is no chance at all with people at 80 points. 

Even if I want to increase my points further, I can't. I don't have age (I'm under 25), partner (tried to find an accounting wife but failed) & regional study (I would have to start in 2019 & lots of things can happen in 2 years). With my points now stuck at 80 DOE 04.02.2018 (PTE, NAATI, PY, work experience, aussie studies), I'm forced to resign from my regional job and go home 

That's why I condemn and curse those refusing to withdraw their unused EOIs as well as those creating fake EOIs. Those kind of people are causing lots of troubles and grief to other waiting hopefuls. At least if they prove to be that selfish, karma would get them later in life


----------



## Abysmal

mrbilly said:


> I'm literally crying as I'm writing this post. With so many TAS students graduating in 2019, 85 has become the new standard and from March onward, there is no chance at all with people at 80 points.
> 
> Even if I want to increase my points further, I can't. I don't have age (I'm under 25), partner (tried to find an accounting wife but failed) & regional study (I would have to start in 2019 & lots of things can happen in 2 years). With my points now stuck at 80 DOE 04.02.2018 (PTE, NAATI, PY, work experience, aussie studies), I'm forced to resign from my regional job and go home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I condemn and curse those refusing to withdraw their unused EOIs as well as those creating fake EOIs. Those kind of people are causing lots of troubles and grief to other waiting hopefuls. At least if they prove to be that selfish, karma would get them later in life


Please don't lose hope... Wait and watch.. Who knows what will happen in the future 🔮


----------



## mrbilly

Abysmal said:


> Congratulations 🎊.. Thanks for your detailed information... Do you think an internal auditor with 70 Points for 189,75 for 190 have any hope this year to get invited... 😥😥


No chance at all, I'm afraid. You can see yourself how so many people got 80 points in accounting & external audit and once they get invite, they didn't withdraw their audit EOIs.

I actually argued with my agent regarding this because she mentioned of a case of a client getting invite in accounting back in September & then getting invite as well in audit in October. I actually asked my agent to withdraw that person's audit EOI because it would be wasted and she simply said she couldn't do that without consent of client. That might seem extreme, but that's what we have to do so that people wouldn't be selfish


----------



## Abysmal

mrbilly said:


> Abysmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations 🎊.. Thanks for your detailed information... Do you think an internal auditor with 70 Points for 189,75 for 190 have any hope this year to get invited... 😥😥
> 
> 
> 
> No chance at all, I'm afraid. You can see yourself how so many people got 80 points in accounting & external audit and once they get invite, they didn't withdraw their audit EOIs.
> 
> I actually argued with my agent regarding this because she mentioned of a case of a client getting invite in accounting back in September & then getting invite as well in audit in October. I actually asked my agent to withdraw that person's audit EOI because it would be wasted and she simply said she couldn't do that without consent of client. That might seem extreme, but that's what we have to do so that people wouldn't be selfish
Click to expand...

Yes I heard that you are right... But then how come they got assessed for two ✌ occupations at a time ⌚...?? 😥


----------



## James018

*Accountants*

It's disheartening to see how we are suffering, unlike other occupations. I ask myself many times how can one government organization like DOHA so negligent and so ignorant. There are more than 30000 students from different parts of the globe & only maybe 10% want to make their future through 189 visas. Another 20-30 percent might choose other pathways like regional, state, and etc. etc. Remaining 50-60% will go back home, but still, all these 100% have injected billions of dollars $$$$ every year contributing to their economy be it an Education sector, Finance sector (Bank, & Insurance), Hospitality, Manufacturing, and more, creating thousands of jobs every year. But still we Accounting graduates are exploited in the name of Degrees (2-3 years, $50-60K), Professional Year (1 Year, $7k-$15k)), PTE (Attempting several times $350 for exam on every attempt), Naati ($1k-$2k), and so much more for how long ??????? I am really sorry to say but DOHA have poorly designed their skillselect structure.


----------



## outrageous_view

James018 said:


> It's disheartening to see how we are suffering, unlike other occupations. I ask myself many times how can one government organization like DOHA so negligent and so ignorant. There are more than 30000 students from different parts of the globe & only maybe 10% want to make their future through 189 visas. Another 20-30 percent might choose other pathways like regional, state, and etc. etc. Remaining 50-60% will go back home, but still, all these 100% have injected billions of dollars $$$$ every year contributing to their economy be it an Education sector, Finance sector (Bank, & Insurance), Hospitality, Manufacturing, and more, creating thousands of jobs every year. But still we Accounting graduates are exploited in the name of Degrees (2-3 years, $50-60K), Professional Year (1 Year, $7k-$15k)), PTE (Attempting several times $350 for exam on every attempt), Naati ($1k-$2k), and so much more for how long ??????? I am really sorry to say but DOHA have poorly designed their skillselect structure.


My brother is trying to get 189 for accounting, also have been waiting for a long time. It's not an issue with the skillselect (although I do agree that it can be improved of) The unfortunate reality is that there there are a lot of accountant graduates (both international and australian). There is not as much need for international accountants in an Australian workforce as there are a lot of graduate local Australian accountants. I guess the positive side is that accountants are still on the skilled occupations list vs not being in the list at all.


----------



## Heyaguy

I am sure next round 80 pointers will get the invite but the movement won't be more than 4-5 days. It happened last year in April when points reached 85 and then came down to 80 with like 2 weeks movement in May (let's keep our hopes high those who lodged at 80 till 1st week of Sept).


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

But in August 2018 after it dropped back to 80 the movement was like 70 days? 

Lets hope after it drops to 80 it will be faster.


----------



## Heyaguy

I think few 80 pointers will get invite next month as 85 till 6th feb have already got theirs and there shouldn't be a lot of 85 pointers for next month unless AGENTS and some bad people again gonna rot the system


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Hi experts, based on thr trends and latest invites. Last invite for sc190 was given on 28.12.2018 with 80 points inc 5 points for exp. My DOE Is 25.01.2019 with 80 points with 5 points of aussie exp. 
Is therr any chance for me this financial year for sc190?


----------



## James018

*February round 189 invitations*

Even in February, it seems like there were around 1200 invites given (excluding all fake eois). I have not included fake eois or multiple eois. But if included then there might be another 1k wasted, resulting in around 2000-2490 invites again. 

I did my calculations considering movement dates of non prorata occupations. As per the data we have, it shows, all non prorate at 75 points moved at least 30days and may have touched even some 70 pointers. 

In average there are at least NPR 15-20 people lodging EOI at 75 points, which means 450-600 are all 75 pointers from NPR category invited this February round. That suggests, there were at least 1200 genuine invites given or even 2490 invites this round if we include fake eois just like last round.


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Even in February, it seems like there were around 1200 invites given (excluding all fake eois). I have not included fake eois or multiple eois. But if included then there might be another 1k wasted, resulting in around 2000-2490 invites again.
> 
> I did my calculations considering movement dates of non prorata occupations. As per the data we have, it shows, all non prorate at 75 points moved at least 30days and may have touched even some 70 pointers.
> 
> In average there are at least NPR 15-20 people lodging EOI at 75 points, which means 450-600 are all 75 pointers from NPR category invited this February round. That suggests, there were at least 1200 genuine invites given or even 2490 invites this round if we include fake eois just like last round.



I doubt it could have been more than 800 if we compare with the last year


----------



## rush.k

I don't know how someone got invited with a DOE Dec 2018. 
My DOE is October 2018 and I have not received any invitation yet. Neither 189 (80 points with local one year exp.) nor 190 (85 points with state sponsorship).


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Yeah, how does doe Dec 2018 got invited at 85 points - 190 (with ss)


----------



## James018

rush.k said:


> I don't know how someone got invited with a DOE Dec 2018.
> My DOE is October 2018 and I have not received any invitation yet. Neither 189 (80 points with local one year exp.) nor 190 (85 points with state sponsorship).


Probably that person got work experience. SS 190 for Accountants only for work experience regardless their point score.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rush.k

Yeah exactly. I don't think so NSW has invited anyone on 85 points (with SS) since Aug/Sept 2018.


----------



## James018

I believe this Feb round there were at least 120 Accountants invited all with 85. Probably 50 of them were genuine 85 pointers.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

I am hoping someone will request FOI from DOHA for Feb round.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rush.k

We need to raise this issue of fake EOIs with the department. Otherwise we all will be sitting with nothing. People are just putting fake EOIs with 85 or 90 points in the system and if that continues, we will never be invited.


----------



## James018

rush.k said:


> We need to raise this issue of fake EOIs with the department. Otherwise we all will be sitting with nothing. People are just putting fake EOIs with 85 or 90 points in the system and if that continues, we will never be invited.


True. I still can see past DOHA official result showing 90, 95, & 100 pointers claiming 189 invite, but we are just waiting for nothing. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Like there cant be too many 85 pointers forever, it has to come back down at some point.


----------



## rush.k

What are the options available to stop this issue? Just the feedback option on DOHA's website?


----------



## James018

In average there are not more than 10-12 @80 pointers every day. Or, maximum 250-300 @80 pointers every month. & 1-2 @ 85 pointers every single day. This is really frustrating my friends.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

rush.k said:


> What are the options available to stop this issue? Just the feedback option on DOHA's website?


Yes as someone suggested here earlier that... EOI should be chargeable.. That's the only way to get hold of fake EOIs


----------



## James018

Someone losing ther point due to age, pte expiring date, eoi expiring date, someone visa is expiring & there are so many hurdles that people are going through at the moment, especially Accountants.


Whoever lodging multiple or fake EOIS, PLEASE stop it for Accountants. Its enough to go through this pain over & over again. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Abysmal said:


> Yes as someone suggested here earlier that... EOI should be chargeable.. That's the only way to get hold of fake EOIs


DOHA need to start charging everyone those loding & already lodged so we can have fair & transparent skillselect system. $50 to get invited if you lodge will do. Those lodging fake wont be able to pay not even $1. This is how we can have fair skillselect system.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

FYI DHA don't care about us,
1) Students come on their own for studies only and not for the PR (Its an option)
2)Its not their responsibility what hurdles you going through unless you're an Australian Citizen 
and a vote bank for the government.

I doubt there will be anymore 1200+ invitations in a month considering elections are in May and immigration is going to be a big factor


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Is election gonna be a good thing or a bad thing or us??? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Is election gonna be a good thing or a bad thing or us???
> Any thoughts?


Locals want less immigrants and if Liberal wins again I think it will be bad as they made the immigration hard in past few years and what I think Labour Party will listen what locals want but for sure no one wants to close down the billion $$$ education industry so this system I don't think will change (except less immigrants).
Let's see how it goes


----------



## rush.k

James018 said:


> DOHA need to start charging everyone those loding & already lodged so we can have fair & transparent skillselect system. $50 to get invited if you lodge will do. Those lodging fake wont be able to pay not even $1. This is how we can have fair skillselect system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah I totally agree on this. But the question is how to contact DOHA to make sure they listen and take considerable action. Iscah has reported the statistics of wasted EOIs in the system which they obtained from DOHA. This means DOHA is well aware of the issue. Literally our lives are so uncertain now.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

rush.k said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOHA need to start charging everyone those loding & already lodged so we can have fair & transparent skillselect system. $50 to get invited if you lodge will do. Those lodging fake wont be able to pay not even $1. This is how we can have fair skillselect system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I totally agree on this. But the question is how to contact DOHA to make sure they listen and take considerable action. Iscah has reported the statistics of wasted EOIs in the system which they obtained from DOHA. This means DOHA is well aware of the issue. Literally our lives are so uncertain now.
Click to expand...


Hi, I am not sure why you have not got SC190 yet. Recently saw a post on another forum with a couple of people with december DOE with 5 points of experience got invited. May I know your point breakdown?


----------



## rush.k

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hi, I am not sure why you have not got SC190 yet. Recently saw a post on another forum with a couple of people with december DOE with 5 points of experience got invited. May I know your point breakdown?


Both general accountant and auditor.
DOE - 7 Oct 2018

Local Australian study, Superior English score, NAATI, PYP and 1 year local work experience. 

I just don't have points for my age - below 25.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

rush.k said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I am not sure why you have not got SC190 yet. Recently saw a post on another forum with a couple of people with december DOE with 5 points of experience got invited. May I know your point breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Both general accountant and auditor.
> DOE - 7 Oct 2018
> 
> Local Australian study, Superior English score, NAATI, PYP and 1 year local work experience.
> 
> I just don't have points for my age - below 25.
Click to expand...

I have the exact same breakdown. I personally know someone who got invited on 18th Jan with same breakdown and DOE 26.12.2018


----------



## rush.k

Rockstarapaque said:


> I have the exact same breakdown. I personally know someone who got invited on 18th Jan with same breakdown and DOE 26.12.2018


What was the breakdown?
Must be the happiest person on this earth.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

rush.k said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same breakdown. I personally know someone who got invited on 18th Jan with same breakdown and DOE 26.12.2018
> 
> 
> 
> What was the breakdown?
> Must be the happiest person on this earth.
Click to expand...

Same as ours. I am pretty sure there was another person with same breakdown and 26.11.2018 doe got invited. He posted in this group as well.


----------



## rush.k

Rockstarapaque said:


> Same as ours. I am pretty sure there was another person with same breakdown and 26.11.2018 doe got invited. He posted in this group as well.


This is so strange. The basis of inviting people is just so unclear.


----------



## Heyaguy

I thought NSW is not inviting accountants anymore as far I know?
Im at 80 without the work experience and spouse points


----------



## Rockstarapaque

rush.k said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same as ours. I am pretty sure there was another person with same breakdown and 26.11.2018 doe got invited. He posted in this group as well.
> 
> 
> 
> This is so strange. The basis of inviting people is just so unclear.
Click to expand...

His name is younick along with my friend who got invited in jan with doe 26.11 with one year aussie experience. He posted on 18th January. By the way, what was your pte score?


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> I thought NSW is not inviting accountants anymore as far I know?
> Im at 80 without the work experience and spouse points


That is correct. NSW OR 190 inviting to work experience only. Not a single without work experience is invited this 2018/2019.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

How many in this group are @85? Can you please drop your DOE below.

Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> I have the exact same breakdown. I personally know someone who got invited on 18th Jan with same breakdown and DOE 26.12.2018


My DOE is 04.12.2018 85 points including SS including 1 year work experience + 9 pte. At the moment, I haven't received any preinvites. Probably because I do not live in NSW, the NSW does not invite me. Any other experiences?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the exact same breakdown. I personally know someone who got invited on 18th Jan with same breakdown and DOE 26.12.2018
> 
> 
> 
> My DOE is 04.12.2018 85 points including SS including 1 year work experience + 9 pte. At the moment, I haven't received any preinvites. Probably because I do not live in NSW, the NSW does not invite me. Any other experiences?
Click to expand...

My bad. The DOE was 26.11.2018* but recently saw a case in another forum with doe 29.12.2018 and 5 points for experience getting invited. However his 5 points of experience included 3 year of overseas work experience. I am just not able to crack the pattern. Its very uncertain. You must have rightly mentioned that you currently dont reside in NSW and NSW has always been very picky when it comes to SC190. Lets see what happens.


----------



## James018

Again, I want to request all my Accounting friends and those who lodge fake eois @ 85, 90,100, & 105 please & please do not put any fake eois for Accounting occupation or any occupation. 1 fake eoi cost not just 1 life but his/her family life and their dream as well. We all know skillselect system hasnt been fair but at least lets not hurt anyone's life by lodging fake or multiple eois.

Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sau4saurav

I have sent one message to Iscah about charging at least $500 to apply for EOI which can reduce and solve the issue of multiple and fake EOI to some extent, and also asked them if they can do something to suggest or message Immigration about this. I got a reply back "Great Idea" thats it, i think even they are not interested.


----------



## Sau4saurav

Is there any chance we can sign the petition or do something to ask Immigration to charge some amount to apply EOI. I am pretty sure this can solve the problem to some extent. Mostly fake EOI from overseas can be controlled and also discourage applying multiple EOI


----------



## mrbilly

Sau4saurav said:


> Is there any chance we can sign the petition or do something to ask Immigration to charge some amount to apply EOI. I am pretty sure this can solve the problem to some extent. Mostly fake EOI from overseas can be controlled and also discourage applying multiple EOI


What about if you / someone in this group create a petition through change.org website. Then, you can post in this forum asking for everyone else to Private Message (PM) to that admin for the link to the petition. 

In that way, we would not break the forum rule for not advertising the link in this forum. If anybody would like to start, I would love to join. Otherwise, I can start this petition & post that I have created the petition so all the rest can PM me to agree with the link & help share the link to our friends as well.


----------



## James018

Sau4saurav said:


> I have sent one message to Iscah about charging at least $500 to apply for EOI which can reduce and solve the issue of multiple and fake EOI to some extent, and also asked them if they can do something to suggest or message Immigration about this. I got a reply back "Great Idea" thats it, i think even they are not interested.


Thats great. That will definitely work. Hope this will come to effect immediately as skillselect online system is misused for years and last 2 years the most. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> What about if you / someone in this group create a petition through change.org website. Then, you can post in this forum asking for everyone else to Private Message (PM) to that admin for the link to the petition.
> 
> 
> 
> In that way, we would not break the forum rule for not advertising the link in this forum. If anybody would like to start, I would love to join. Otherwise, I can start this petition & post that I have created the petition so all the rest can PM me to agree with the link & help share the link to our friends as well.


Please do it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

Sau4saurav said:


> Is there any chance we can sign the petition or do something to ask Immigration to charge some amount to apply EOI. I am pretty sure this can solve the problem to some extent. Mostly fake EOI from overseas can be controlled and also discourage applying multiple EOI


 I am interested... I am in


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I believe this Feb round there were at least 120 Accountants invited all with 85. Probably 50 of them were genuine 85 pointers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The problem is many people submit multiple EOIs (22111,22112,22113) & then refuse to withdraw their unused EOIs after invitation. That's why the invitation rounds are bogged down even from September 2018. 

On the other hand, it might be that there are 120 accountants produced every month. With so many people now having age, PY, NAATI, work experience / regional studies / partner, maybe there might be 5 people getting 85 every day in every month. 

*Please guys, if you have more than one EOIs, WITHDRAW the unused EOIs after invitation*. My message ever since I joined this forum has been the same, PLEASE WITHDRAW your unused EOIs. You are ruining somebody's else lives by not doing that simple thing. Hopefully karma would get you later in life if you refuse to withdraw. Clearly you are ruining someone's else lives by your selfish action if you refuse to do so.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Please do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Anybody else willing to create the petition before me? Otherwise, I would go ahead and create the petition if all of you guys wouldn't mind if I start the petition.

Looking for some more posts for other people to agree to this before I start this petition.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Anybody else willing to create the petition before me? Otherwise, I would go ahead and create the petition if all of you guys wouldn't mind if I start the petition.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for some more posts for other people to agree to this before I start this petition.


Go for it 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rush.k

mrbilly said:


> Anybody else willing to create the petition before me? Otherwise, I would go ahead and create the petition if all of you guys wouldn't mind if I start the petition.
> 
> Looking for some more posts for other people to agree to this before I start this petition.


Please go for it. I have lodged the complaint on DOHA website under the feedback section. I am also thinking to contact and email the Immigration Minister. We have to do something now because all the limits have been crossed. The points are just inflated. Literally there cannot be so many people in reality with 80 or 85 points. I also request you guys to please lodge more and more complaints on DOHA's website.


----------



## Rusiru91

rush.k said:


> Please go for it. I have lodged the complaint on DOHA website under the feedback section. I am also thinking to contact and email the Immigration Minister. We have to do something now because all the limits have been crossed. The points are just inflated. Literally there cannot be so many people in reality with 80 or 85 points. I also request you guys to please lodge more and more complaints on DOHA's website.


Immigration minister won't give a dime about this issue, he needs less immigrants in this country. If can get this media's attention how the system is corrupted then it would be a good turning point i guess


----------



## rush.k

Rusiru91 said:


> Immigration minister won't give a dime about this issue, he needs less immigrants in this country. If can get this media's attention how the system is corrupted then it would be a good turning point i guess


ABC Four Corners then I guess.


----------



## James018

We have to do everything. Signing petition, exposing to media, complaining to DOHA, & also working together with migration agent like iscah. Iscah from my knowlede have been trying 100%. They also recenly recommend these to DOHA policy. This issue need to resolve URGENTLY. Also, we need to make this public through media like SBS. Lets do it guys to combat this unfair treatment to Accounting occuption. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Hold on, this won't work signing petition for migrants want fair system since they can't enter Australia/get PR? 
Media won't give a dime about us unless we are refugees.
Complaining to DOHA, I explained it before they don't care about us at all just have a look at their past statements on accounting where they clearly stated they are monitoring it closely.

All we can do is either to increase our own points or look for other options (other countries, better job in home country)
I am also stuck at 80 (27th Aug 2018)


----------



## rush.k

Heyaguy said:


> Hold on, this won't work signing petition for migrants want fair system since they can't enter Australia/get PR?
> Media won't give a dime about us unless we are refugees.
> Complaining to DOHA, I explained it before they don't care about us at all just have a look at their past statements on accounting where they clearly stated they are monitoring it closely.
> 
> All we can do is either to increase our own points or look for other options (other countries, better job in home country)
> I am also stuck at 80 (27th Aug 2018)


Well as you are on 80 points then that means you have done every possible thing to get max points. So its better you don't waste your efforts and join us in the process. Rest is your choice mate.


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> Well as you are on 80 points then that means you have done every possible thing to get max points. So its better you don't waste your efforts and join us in the process. Rest is your choice mate.


I just explained, no one cares...
Petition can create the publicity but guess what who cares for the immigrants? I doubt locals want more of us. 
I will wait and I hope in next few months, they will invite 80 pointers with 4-5 days movement or else I will look for other options to increase my points or do something else rather than sending emails to DOHA or media.


----------



## rush.k

Heyaguy said:


> I just explained, no one cares...
> Petition can create the publicity but guess what who cares for the immigrants? I doubt locals want more of us.
> I will wait and I hope in next few months, they will invite 80 pointers with 4-5 days movement or else I will look for other options to increase my points or do something else rather than sending emails to DOHA or media.


Well there is no harm in raising the issue and sending emails. It doesn't cost you anything. You should be with us on this or please do not discourage us if we want to take this issue further.

Thanks!


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> Well there is no harm in raising the issue and sending emails. It doesn't cost you anything. You should be with us on this or please do not discourage us if we want to take this issue further.
> 
> Thanks!


How come its discouraging, if I am quoting you the facts from the past? Forum is for discussions not for the monologue

Thanks


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello guys, 

For work experience assessment, what paperwork do we need to provide to DOHA? 
Should I get work assessment from CPA first before making claiming 5 points?


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> For work experience assessment, what paperwork do we need to provide to DOHA?
> Should I get work assessment from CPA first before making claiming 5 points?


Its not required to get it assessed but if you want you need PaySlips, letter from your Manager (check CPA web)


----------



## James018

There is no harm in reporting the skillselect issues. Please anyone of you not interested thats please be queit. We can raise this issues. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> For work experience assessment, what paperwork do we need to provide to DOHA?
> Should I get work assessment from CPA first before making claiming 5 points?


Even with CPA positive assessment still there's a high risk of getting the experience rejected by the CO. Even Im stuck with 80 points because I didn't claim my current work experience. Only issue is the position title


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Even with CPA positive assessment still there's a high risk of getting the experience rejected by the CO. Even Im stuck with 80 points because I didn't claim my current work experience. Only issue is the position title


I have done CPA work assessment before but not sure if I have to send them an update since it has been 4 months. 

Yeah I was not planning to claim work exp cuz lots of my friends got rejected, but now I am thinking of claiming it again. Cuz that is the worst case scenario here? 

I am not getting invited at 80 points as of now, and if CO rejects my work exp claim, I can still wait for 80 points.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Even with CPA positive assessment still there's a high risk of getting the experience rejected by the CO. Even Im stuck with 80 points because I didn't claim my current work experience. Only issue is the position title


What is the problem with your position title? 

Isnt it more about your duties and responsibilities as well?


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I have done CPA work assessment before but not sure if I have to send them an update since it has been 4 months.
> 
> Yeah I was not planning to claim work exp cuz lots of my friends got rejected, but now I am thinking of claiming it again. Cuz that is the worst case scenario here?
> 
> I am not getting invited at 80 points as of now, and if CO rejects my work exp claim, I can still wait for 80 points.


Yea but you have to again lodge a new EOI and have to wait till get the invitation. Plus if you don't have a visa just bridging then have to go back or apply some sort of visa. So my opinion is just wait till July and see how the trend goes


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What is the problem with your position title?
> 
> Isnt it more about your duties and responsibilities as well?


My postion title goes' Admin and Finance Assistant" but more or less im doing around 60%- 70% of the criteria they mentioned in the guide


----------



## James018

People who lodge at 85 points are in some much in delay of getting visa grant, unlike those at 80. Also there is a chance of getting yout work claim getting rejected by case officer. Do at your own risk.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> People who lodge at 85 points are in some much in delay of getting visa grant, unlike those at 80. Also there is a chance of getting yout work claim getting rejected by case officer. Do at your own risk.


Yea not worth the risk. after coming this far


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea but you have to again lodge a new EOI and have to wait till get the invitation. Plus if you don't have a visa just bridging then have to go back or apply some sort of visa. So my opinion is just wait till July and see how the trend goes


Waiting till July? 

Meaning I should not be doing anything now?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> My postion title goes' Admin and Finance Assistant" but more or less im doing around 60%- 70% of the criteria they mentioned in the guide


I dont see a problem with your title. If it is 70% I do think you have a chance.


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I have done CPA work assessment before but not sure if I have to send them an update since it has been 4 months.
> 
> Yeah I was not planning to claim work exp cuz lots of my friends got rejected, but now I am thinking of claiming it again. Cuz that is the worst case scenario here?
> 
> I am not getting invited at 80 points as of now, and if CO rejects my work exp claim, I can still wait for 80 points.



You should claim if its legit only, they must have had put the fake experience or what happened?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea not worth the risk. after coming this far


But I can submit a new EOI with 85 points once I send CPA my updated paperworks, and still in the queue for EOI for 80 points, in case CO rejects my work experience claim later? 

But even with positive CPA work assessment I still have high chance of getting rejected? 
This is insane.


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> My postion title goes' Admin and Finance Assistant" but more or less im doing around 60%- 70% of the criteria they mentioned in the guide


They care more about the responsibilities, I suggest you to send ur pay slips and 
Letter from your Manager to CPA for assessment. I never heard anyone getting rejected if responsibilities matches the criteria


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> But I can submit a new EOI with 85 points once I send CPA my updated paperworks, and still in the queue for EOI for 80 points, in case CO rejects my work experience claim later?
> 
> But even with positive CPA work assessment I still have high chance of getting rejected?
> This is insane.


No its not true, if CPA has assessed for sure you will get through.
I have seen people lodging experience points without assessment and getting the invite.
All you need is the legit paperwork with experience matching the criteria


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> No its not true, if CPA has assessed for sure you will get through.
> I have seen people lodging experience points without assessment and getting the invite.
> All you need is the legit paperwork with experience matching the criteria


Alright sure, 

Then I think Im gonna go ahead and claim my work exp points like I should have a few months back.


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Alright sure,
> 
> Then I think Im gonna go ahead and claim my work exp points like I should have a few months back.


Yeah good luck mate, Happy for you 
Even if you don't have it assessed its fine until you have all the details on you
Payslips and Experience Letter from Manager


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Alright sure,
> 
> Then I think Im gonna go ahead and claim my work exp points like I should have a few months back.


Good luck and hopefully you will get it. What's your position title ?


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> But I can submit a new EOI with 85 points once I send CPA my updated paperworks, and still in the queue for EOI for 80 points, in case CO rejects my work experience claim later?
> 
> But even with positive CPA work assessment I still have high chance of getting rejected?
> This is insane.


*This is a textbook example of why the system is so clogged and the cutoff date moved very slowly as well as there are so many wasted & fake EOIs.* As per mentioned above, even after getting the 85 points invitation, the EOI for 80 points will not be withdrawn due to fear that the 85 point PR invitation is rejected. There are so many people with 85 points thinking the same way and that's why they submit multiple EOIs and refuse to withdraw the other invitations. 

To clarify, once you have positive CPA assessment letter, DOHA will not challenge the validity of the relevance of the experience. DOHA will only check that the docs provided are real, i.e. , payslips, reference letter and employment letter are really made by a genuine firm and not made up by yourself. 

My suggestion is obtain positive CPA assessment letter first before claiming the points. If somehow CPA rejects your work experience, go to CAANZ / IPA. My friend got a negative work experience assessment with CPA, but she went to CAANZ & she obtained a positive work experience assessment. That's how she claimed the work experience points. 

That's why one of my points in the petition I'm drafting is to restrict the EOI to 1 EOI / person only . In addition, for each EOI submitted, each person would need to pay $2,000 to the govt to make sure they are responsible for each for the EOI submitted. If DOHA agrees & starts charging $2,000, then you need to pay $10,000 to submit 5 EOIs. Surely you won't waste $10,000 just to submit EOI.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Uhm, 

I think I have the right to be in queue for both 85 points and 80 points. It is not fair to ask me to just go for 85 points and not 80 points. 

Once I receive a grant for 85 points I would withdraw 80 points. But again, I have the right to be in queue for both. Money is not even a problem, even if they charges each EOI I would have 2 EOIs cuz it is my life and my future and I have worked very hard for it.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Uhm,
> 
> I think I have the right to be in queue for both 85 points and 80 points. It is not fair to ask me to just go for 85 points and not 80 points.
> 
> Once I receive a grant for 85 points I would withdraw 80 points. But again, I have the right to be in queue for both. Money is not even a problem, even if they charges each EOI I would have 2 EOIs cuz it is my life and my future and I have worked very hard for it.


*Exactly, this is why the there are so many fake & wasted EOIs as per iscah.* EOI will never be withdrawn until grant is given. NO EOIs would be withdrawn until grant is given, hence there are so many wastes of EOIs. My 4 friends gave me exactly the same reason and that's why previously I mentioned I cursed and condemned them 

If you think you can have $10,000 to afford 5 wasted EOIs as per my proposed petition, think of us other migrants who are struggling financially. 

This is the reason why I joined this forum. Instead of continuously condemning the govt, why don't we introspect ourselves and how our actions would impact others waiting for invitation


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Uhm,
> 
> I think I have the right to be in queue for both 85 points and 80 points. It is not fair to ask me to just go for 85 points and not 80 points.
> 
> Once I receive a grant for 85 points I would withdraw 80 points. But again, I have the right to be in queue for both. Money is not even a problem, even if they charges each EOI I would have 2 EOIs cuz it is my life and my future and I have worked very hard for it.


I agree with you mate, but only genuine people like you will lodge the EOI.
I am cent percent sure these AGENTS are doing the fake EOIs, so more and more students will come to them for NAATI, PY and consultations. 
Its just bad tbh


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> *This is a textbook example of why the system is so clogged and the cutoff date moved very slowly as well as there are so many wasted & fake EOIs.* As per mentioned above, even after getting the 85 points invitation, the EOI for 80 points will not be withdrawn due to fear that the 85 point PR invitation is rejected. There are so many people with 85 points thinking the same way and that's why they submit multiple EOIs and refuse to withdraw the other invitations.
> 
> To clarify, once you have positive CPA assessment letter, DOHA will not challenge the validity of the relevance of the experience. DOHA will only check that the docs provided are real, i.e. , payslips, reference letter and employment letter are really made by a genuine firm and not made up by yourself.
> 
> My suggestion is obtain positive CPA assessment letter first before claiming the points. If somehow CPA rejects your work experience, go to CAANZ / IPA. My friend got a negative work experience assessment with CPA, but she went to CAANZ & she obtained a positive work experience assessment. That's how she claimed the work experience points.
> 
> That's why one of my points in the petition I'm drafting is to restrict the EOI to 1 EOI / person only . In addition, for each EOI submitted, each person would need to pay $2,000 to the govt to make sure they are responsible for each for the EOI submitted. If DOHA agrees & starts charging $2,000, then you need to pay $10,000 to submit 5 EOIs. Surely you won't waste $10,000 just to submit EOI.


I had the same feeling like you mate, but in saying that's his personal decision and clearly he spent tons of money and work to earn it. So I guess it's totally upto each individual. Even I feel like doing the same since I haven't claim the work experience . Then imagine 10 people like us doing the same thing , how many eois will be wasted . But Im not going to do it and that's my decision


----------



## cbliao

mrbilly said:


> *Exactly, this is why the there are so many fake & wasted EOIs as per iscah.* EOI will never be withdrawn until grant is given. NO EOIs would be withdrawn until grant is given, hence there are so many wastes of EOIs. My 4 friends gave me exactly the same reason and that's why previously I mentioned I cursed and condemned them
> 
> If you think you can have $10,000 to afford 5 wasted EOIs as per my proposed petition, think of us other migrants who are struggling financially.
> 
> This is the reason why I joined this forum. Instead of continuously condemning the govt, why don't we introspect ourselves and how our actions would impact others waiting for invitation


It is understandable anxietyattack submitted 2 EOIs, and those two EOIs are genuine, so there is no problem with that, as long as he withdraw the 80 EOI after the grant. The problem is we have so many fake EOIs, fake means agents, PY, CCL organizations, or other people don't even have the points who submit EOIs. I strongly support your idea of paying significant amount of fees to submit EOIs, it definitely will reduce the number of fake EOIs, but please don't blame the people who do have real points, they are just trying to have the maximum chances of getting granted, everyone wants to have the best chances of getting invited and granted.


----------



## James018

I am desparetely waiting to see updates from DOHA to charge Existing or Future EOIS at least $100 per Eoi application. This is how Accounting 80 movement will go at a rapid pace. 

They must update this to ensure the skillselect system is not misused.


----------



## rush.k

James018 said:


> I am desparetely waiting to see updates from DOHA to charge Existing or Future EOIS at least $100 per Eoi application. This is how Accounting 80 movement will go at a rapid pace.
> 
> They must update this to ensure the skillselect system is not misused.


Exactly. Otherwise the rounds in the future will all be wasted because unclaimed EOIs go back again into the system. 
People/agents realised this misuse to the skill select system back in late 2017 (Perhaps Oct 2017) when the points just increased rapidly. No one knew about lodging more than one EOI back in 2015. I am saying this because my brother got his PR in 2015 on 60 points in external auditor category and at that time, he asked agents and lawyers about lodging two EOIs (General Accounting and External Auditor) at the same time and not many people knew about lodging two EOIs. Moreover, in 2015 PTE was introduced and it became easy for people to get 7 or 8 bands to get their degrees assessed. Because of this agents lost their commissions from PYP/NAATI courses. As more and more people started lodging more than 1 EOI and didn't withdraw the other EOI, skill select system got filled with invites.
Just because there is no human interference involved, the points have sky rocketed and are actually not justified. 
It is high time now that we should do something.


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> Exactly. Otherwise the rounds in the future will all be wasted because unclaimed EOIs go back again into the system.
> People/agents realised this misuse to the skill select system back in late 2017 (Perhaps Oct 2017) when the points just increased rapidly. No one knew about lodging more than one EOI back in 2015. I am saying this because my brother got his PR in 2015 on 60 points in external auditor category and at that time, he asked agents and lawyers about lodging two EOIs (General Accounting and External Auditor) at the same time and not many people knew about lodging two EOIs. Moreover, in 2015 PTE was introduced and it became easy for people to get 7 or 8 bands to get their degrees assessed. Because of this agents lost their commissions from PYP/NAATI courses. As more and more people started lodging more than 1 EOI and didn't withdraw the other EOI, skill select system got filled with invites.
> Just because there is no human interference involved, the points have sky rocketed and are actually not justified.
> It is high time now that we should do something.


I think they will change the system soon after the elections. They do it after every 4-5 years and will make it more harder by looking at the past trends and over-population issues Sydney and Mel facing.


----------



## rush.k

Heyaguy said:


> I think they will change the system soon after the elections. They do it after every 4-5 years and will make it more harder by looking at the past trends and over-population issues Sydney and Mel facing.


Can't predict anything with them. They are just useless.


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> can't predict anything with them. They are just useless.


lol


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> I think they will change the system soon after the elections. They do it after every 4-5 years and will make it more harder by looking at the past trends and over-population issues Sydney and Mel facing.


Will accountants be taken off the list???


----------



## mrbilly

cbliao said:


> It is understandable anxietyattack submitted 2 EOIs, and those two EOIs are genuine, so there is no problem with that, as long as he withdraw the 80 EOI after the grant. The problem is we have so many fake EOIs, fake means agents, PY, CCL organizations, or other people don't even have the points who submit EOIs. I strongly support your idea of paying significant amount of fees to submit EOIs, it definitely will reduce the number of fake EOIs, but please don't blame the people who do have real points, they are just trying to have the maximum chances of getting granted, everyone wants to have the best chances of getting invited and granted.


The problem is that's what everyone with 85 points are doing. They are all genuine people with genuine 85, but they submit 2 EOIs with 85 points and get invitation for both. They use one but let the other EOIs go wasted because they are never going to withdraw their unused invitation until they grant. That's why there might be 156 people invited, but actual number lodged is only around 70-80, with the some being lodged by fake agents and most actually being wasted by genuine 85 + points people being selfish

If AnxietyAttack 9x or others would like a sample of reference letter that CPA might approve, I am more than willing to share my sample of work reference letter that CPA has given a positive assessment. Please PM me and I would share the sample that has CPA has given a positive assessment. I prefer giving samples of CPA reference letter rather than seeing people claim multiple EOIs & never using it at all. 

Lastly, I have also suggested that if CPA rejected, go to CAANZ or IPA. One of my friends did that and she did get positive from CAANZ and thus claim the points. 
As long as you are genuinely working as an accountant, I would assist you as best as possible. That's why I'm in this forum and I'm even willing to start the petition to bring into attention. 

*But please don't make life for other hopefuls difficult by refusing to withdraw your unused EOIs after invitation*


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Will accountants be taken off the list???


Yup, if they wanna go broke


----------



## Antoine123

Just got invited for NSW 190 today !
80 Points DOE January 2019
30 Age
20 Aus Study
10 Australian work experience
20 Superior English 

I can't believe it !


----------



## mrbilly

Antoine123 said:


> Just got invited for NSW 190 today !
> 80 Points DOE January 2019
> 30 Age
> 20 Aus Study
> 10 Australian work experience
> 20 Superior English
> 
> I can't believe it !


Congratssss!!!!!
Don't forget to withdraw your 189 please .

Thanks


----------



## handyjohn

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> But I can submit a new EOI with 85 points once I send CPA my updated paperworks, and still in the queue for EOI for 80 points, in case CO rejects my work experience claim later?
> 
> 
> 
> But even with positive CPA work assessment I still have high chance of getting rejected?
> 
> This is insane.




Mate in case your work experience is rejected by CO then you will be banned to apply any Australian visa for three years. Other option will be to go in AAT and challenge the decision. 
Your only hope will be to get invited on 80 points eoi and you withdraw 85 points visa application before any decision made on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rush.k

Antoine123 said:


> Just got invited for NSW 190 today !
> 80 Points DOE January 2019
> 30 Age
> 20 Aus Study
> 10 Australian work experience
> 20 Superior English
> 
> I can't believe it !


Did you lodge separate EOIs for 189 and 190 or just ticked both 189 and 190 in one EOI?


----------



## Heyaguy

handyjohn said:


> Mate in case your work experience is rejected by CO then you will be banned to apply any Australian visa for three years. Other option will be to go in AAT and challenge the decision.
> Your only hope will be to get invited on 80 points eoi and you withdraw 85 points visa application before any decision made on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect! You will be banned to apply for temporary visa only but be extra careful when you apply for the permanent again as they will vouch each and every detail.

Thanks


----------



## James018

If you are claiming work experience points be very careful, unless you are genuine Accounting jobholder


----------



## handyjohn

Heyaguy said:


> Incorrect! You will be banned to apply for temporary visa only but be extra careful when you apply for the permanent again as they will vouch each and every detail.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Please check this link and screenshot. If a permanent visa is refused or cancelled then it can not be re applied. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...led-independent-189/points-tested#Eligibility











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Antoine123 said:


> Just got invited for NSW 190 today !
> 80 Points DOE January 2019
> 30 Age
> 20 Aus Study
> 10 Australian work experience
> 20 Superior English
> 
> I can't believe it !


Congrats!! Wonder if they will invite people with 5 points of experience anytime soon


----------



## Anyad

mrbilly said:


> Don't forget to withdraw your 189 please .


Why would anyone do that? Wouldn't energy be better spent preparing the lodgement etc?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

So lets say I only have EOI 80 points DOE Feb 2019, should I be getting an invite by February 2020?? 12 month waiting or less? 

My 485 is expiring September 2019 but I guess I can either get another visa or just go travel while waiting for my invite???


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So lets say I only have EOI 80 points DOE Feb 2019, should I be getting an invite by February 2020?? 12 month waiting or less?
> 
> My 485 is expiring September 2019 but I guess I can either get another visa or just go travel while waiting for my invite???


No one has the answer to that buddy. We just gotta wait it out and see what next financial year will bring for us.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rockstarapaque said:


> No one has the answer to that buddy. We just gotta wait it out and see what next financial year will bring for us.


Accountants still on list for FY2020 right???


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has the answer to that buddy. We just gotta wait it out and see what next financial year will bring for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Accountants still on list for FY2020 right???
Click to expand...

I think the list is annouced along with the budget in april. The numbe4 of seats will be released in August.


----------



## James018

July - 1000
Aug - 2490
Sept- 2490
Oct - 4340
Nov - 4340
Dec - 2490
Jan - 2490
Feb - 1000 Or 600
March - ????? What you guys reckon. I think nobody can say anything. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

James018 said:


> I am desparetely waiting to see updates from DOHA to charge Existing or Future EOIS at least $100 per Eoi application. This is how Accounting 80 movement will go at a rapid pace.
> 
> They must update this to ensure the skillselect system is not misused.


Let’s spread the message about charging a small amount of fee payable to the Government for each EOIs. If all students/potential candidates are willing to pay then why will they oppose it?

If we can precisely outline the shortcomings of the system and how we students are encouraging a payment to be taken with each online application they may reconsider? We can use NZ EOI procedures/fee as a reference. Canadian express entry online application fee as a reference. They both allow one application per candidate.

It will be tough because we are one occupation in the system that is asking for the change other occupation holders might disagree.

Let’s start raising this recommendation of “charging a fee per EOI” to the department through all channels. Keep complaining till we get somewhere.

The premiers office has a policy of 28 days to reply for a complaint. The ombudsman takes complaint for injustice.1000s of complaints asking for same resolution. 

I am signing the petition which someone talked about creating earlier. Let’s go!

I will confirm here with you all the number of complaints made by me.


----------



## Faziee

I will post a complaint template if someone wants to use to save time. Just keep complaining! Give them something to answer for and keep them busy.


----------



## Moiz23

Was there only 1 invite given today by 190? Surely more than 1 reported invitations?

NSW seem to give invitations right after the 189 invitation. Same happened last month too.


----------



## James018

I am just calculating the figures invited on 11th Feb. Everytime I get the figure 1000. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

There is nothing like 600 invites. It diesnt look like 600 at all.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94

Antoine123 said:


> Just got invited for NSW 190 today !
> 80 Points DOE January 2019
> 30 Age
> 20 Aus Study
> 10 Australian work experience
> 20 Superior English
> 
> I can't believe it !


Congrats
Have u filled online application form?
What's details n documents needed?

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> I will post a complaint template if someone wants to use to save time. Just keep complaining! Give them something to answer for and keep them busy.


Here are some of the points I have put into the draft petition:

1. EOI for 1 visa category occupation group be restricted to 1 EOI / person only. This means 1 person can only apply for 1 EOI for one occupational group, i.e., you can only apply for 1 EOI for Taxation Accountant but you would be ineligible for General Accountant

2. Applicant would need to pay $2,000 for each EOI submitted. With at least 20,000 people being invited each year, this might result in at least $40 million for the DOHA, which is quite a huge amount. At the same time, this would give migrants consideration whether they would apply for another EOIs since they would need to pay quite a substantial amount.

3. That people not accepting invitation after 60 days should not be reinvited. It would prevent loss of unused EOIs


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> There is nothing like 600 invites. It diesnt look like 600 at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


They should be around 1200 invitations, from which accountants received 120. 

In fact, from Aug - Jan 18, 12% of invitations goes to accountants. If govt reduced invitation to 1200, there might be 150 accountants invited. This is still a huge number & much better compared with previous year (in which only 45 accountants are invited after April 18), but with so many wasted & fake EOIs as well as people getting 85 through work experience, partner or many regional TAS students graduating, it would be hopeless for those EOIs after November 2018. 

Only comfort for us waiting is that those being invited at 85+ points but then rejected by CO would receive a visa ban. At least they get their lesson for trying to play around the PR visa.


----------



## Eric1028

Guys, skill select is automated and picks the points that are earlier and the highest points. There are no officials involved. They are only involved once the person got invited. Already emailed them regarding this.


----------



## Abysmal

mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a complaint template if someone wants to use to save time. Just keep complaining! Give them something to answer for and keep them busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the points I have put into the draft petition:
> 
> 1. EOI for 1 visa category occupation group be restricted to 1 EOI / person only. This means 1 person can only apply for 1 EOI for one occupational group, i.e., you can only apply for 1 EOI for Taxation Accountant but you would be ineligible for General Accountant
> 
> 2. Applicant would need to pay $2,000 for each EOI submitted. With at least 20,000 people being invited each year, this might result in at least $40 million for the DOHA, which is quite a huge amount. At the same time, this would give migrants consideration whether they would apply for another EOIs since they would need to pay quite a substantial amount.
> 
> 3. That people not accepting invitation after 60 days should not be reinvited. It would prevent loss of unused EOIs
Click to expand...

Keep the charge as 500 aud as 2000 would be sky high... Cheaters won't be able to pay even 10 aud


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> They should be around 1200 invitations, from which accountants received 120.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, from Aug - Jan 18, 12% of invitations goes to accountants. If govt reduced invitation to 1200, there might be 150 accountants invited. This is still a huge number & much better compared with previous year (in which only 45 accountants are invited after April 18), but with so many wasted & fake EOIs as well as people getting 85 through work experience, partner or many regional TAS students graduating, it would be hopeless for those EOIs after November 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> Only comfort for us waiting is that those being invited at 85+ points but then rejected by CO would receive a visa ban. At least they get their lesson for trying to play around the PR visa.


I know Accountants are treated severely, which will have an impact on existing Accounting students as well as graduates. Those already near to achieve 80 or 85 will do that but those just started will never chase this rocketing point thresold. 

It will and now will definitely affect Accounting degrees for unis and colleges. But 85 is a monster. It cant remain that high.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Abysmal said:


> Keep the charge as 500 aud as 2000 would be sky high... Cheaters won't be able to pay even 10 aud


$500 will do. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> Here are some of the points I have put into the draft petition:
> 
> 1. EOI for 1 visa category occupation group be restricted to 1 EOI / person only. This means 1 person can only apply for 1 EOI for one occupational group, i.e., you can only apply for 1 EOI for Taxation Accountant but you would be ineligible for General Accountant
> 
> 2. Applicant would need to pay $2,000 for each EOI submitted. With at least 20,000 people being invited each year, this might result in at least $40 million for the DOHA, which is quite a huge amount. At the same time, this would give migrants consideration whether they would apply for another EOIs since they would need to pay quite a substantial amount.
> 
> 3. That people not accepting invitation after 60 days should not be reinvited. It would prevent loss of unused EOIs


I don't agree with first point, as people should be able to apply auditing and accounting if they are eligible. Iscah already offered this advise last year to DOHA to charge for EOI but no luck because they don't care. And last point DOHA did explain unaccepted invites goes back in pool.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Here are some of the points I have put into the draft petition:
> 
> 1. EOI for 1 visa category occupation group be restricted to 1 EOI / person only. This means 1 person can only apply for 1 EOI for one occupational group, i.e., you can only apply for 1 EOI for Taxation Accountant but you would be ineligible for General Accountant
> 
> 2. Applicant would need to pay $2,000 for each EOI submitted. With at least 20,000 people being invited each year, this might result in at least $40 million for the DOHA, which is quite a huge amount. At the same time, this would give migrants consideration whether they would apply for another EOIs since they would need to pay quite a substantial amount.
> 
> 3. That people not accepting invitation after 60 days should not be reinvited. It would prevent loss of unused EOIs



I think 500$ per eoi is way enough..otherwise poor chaps like me can't afford it but yea the rest looks fine as a pure diamond. Good stuff mate


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> I don't agree with first point, as people should be able to apply auditing and accounting if they are eligible. Iscah already offered this advise last year to DOHA to charge for EOI but no luck because they don't care. And last point DOHA did explain unaccepted invites goes back in pool.


Remember that audit (2212) & accountant (2211) are not in the same occupation group. As an example of my first point, those with general accountant (221111) would be ineligible for management accountant (221112) or taxation accountant (221113). 
However, you would still be eligible for external audit (221213).

This is to prevent people from submitting multiple EOIs and then refusing to withdraw the unused EOIs after invitations


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> I think 500$ per eoi is way enough..otherwise poor chaps like me can't afford it but yea the rest looks fine as a pure diamond. Good stuff mate


The thing is many unscrupulous migration agents are willing to pay $500 for a fake EOIs. That's why we need a substantial amount so that those damned agents are less likely to submit fake EOIs just to earn their commission.

Probably $1,000 - $1,500 would be fine. $500 is too low & many agents wouldn't mind spending that money & create fake EOIs just to get commission on PY / NAATI


----------



## Heyaguy

wish me luck, I am gonna ask my gf for big decision (14/02). She is also an accountant at 75 points.
Hopefully I can get invite in next few months with 85


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> wish me luck, I am gonna ask my gf for big decision (14/02). She is also an accountant at 75 points.
> Hopefully I can get invite in next few months with 85


Why didnt you ask her before? She only has 75 points so it is a def YES! 

Good on you!


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> wish me luck, I am gonna ask my gf for big decision (14/02). She is also an accountant at 75 points.
> Hopefully I can get invite in next few months with 85


Dont keep your eyes on other girls just focus on your girlfirnd. She is going to give you the gift (5 points )of your life (Feb 14th).

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> wish me luck, I am gonna ask my gf for big decision (14/02). She is also an accountant at 75 points.
> Hopefully I can get invite in next few months with 85


Remember, please marry her & not just establish a de-facto relationship. If I'm not mistaken, you need to prove the de-facto for 12 months, but not marriage. 

Hopefully this day of love (14 February) brings good luck to all of us


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> Remember, please marry her & not just establish a de-facto relationship. If I'm not mistaken, you need to prove the de-facto for 12 months, but not marriage.
> 
> Hopefully this day of love (14 February) brings good luck to all of us


Correct - except - you can circumvent the 12 month de facto requirement by registering your relationship in Australia (WA excluded if I'm not mistaken). My partner and I are de facto less than 12 months but registered in the ACT. For the lurkers curious to read more about this, I posted a wall of text here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...le-page-ranking-journey-648.html#post14776820

Still this means de facto / married couples have to show evidence of a genuine and continuing relationship across the 4 criteria assessed (nature of relationship, household, social, financial) - to weed out low integrity applications where the relationship is just one of convenience for a visa.


----------



## Piyali

Hi Everyone,
I know it’s hard time for all of us. 
I was trying to login into skill select but it showed some error. Can somebody please help me in this case. How I can reset password.
Below is the screenshot.








God bless you all.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

I think, skillselect is now taking serious actions against ones with fake eois guys.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

You may get caught online wherever you are. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Piyali said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I know it’s hard time for all of us.
> I was trying to login into skill select but it showed some error. Can somebody please help me in this case. How I can reset password.
> Below is the screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Is there anyone kind enough to answer this please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Dont worry. There was a regular maintainence @ 3pm that pause the whole skillselect system. Skillselect may be upgraded now.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

I am asking everyone please  dont put more than 1 eoi unnecessarily. And please  dont misuse the skillselect system affecting other lives miserably. 

And also please be careful lodging unnecessary eois as now I think Skillselect system would take serious actions no matter where you are. 


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anyad

James018 said:


> I am asking everyone please  dont put more than 1 eoi unnecessarily. And please  dont misuse the skillselect system affecting other lives miserably.
> 
> And also please be careful lodging unnecessary eois as now I think Skillselect system would take serious actions no matter where you are.
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I just posted this in another thread, but it's relevant to his message here too... food for thought.



Anyad said:


> I just wanted to point out the absurdity of multiple EOIs.
> 
> I think creating multiple EOIs is wrong. I was a shoe in for the 189 invite, yet when I received and lodged the 190 I made a conscious decision to not go after a 189 (I could afford both visa lodgments, no problem), but in the spirit of "fair go" I though if I am willing to locate to NSW for 2 years and have lodged a visa, I wouldn't deprive other applicants of a fair go - something that is crucial to Australian values, my prospective new home. This isn't virtue signaling, it's just stating that I've had to make this decision, thus I am personally affected by the dilemma.
> 
> In all sincerity anyone who doesn't feel the same about fair go - as offensive as this may sound, it's non the less the cold hard truth - probably shouldn't be migrating to Australia, as it is one of the corner stone values of that society. It's actually in the Life in Australia book, and before you lodge you have to read and agree to that... anyone depriving others of a fair chance at migration is clearly in violation of that value.


----------



## James018

My friends,


70-80 % monthly invite on 85 for Accountants that you can see are not real. I had my analysis. These are fake eois and thats how we suffer. 

Go to doha website and see 
July 46 people got invited on 85 (Considerable) cutoff @ 85

Aug 107 people got invited on 85 ( rocketed to 132% compared to July, not considerable) cutoff @ 80, moved 45 days

Sept 131 ( not considerable) cutoof @ 80 moved 70 days. It moved 70 days because July 85 fake pointers have low imapct or double invite as there were only 45 on 85 point and (out of 45, 85 pointers 90% approx were fake + genuine Accountants).

Oct 157 ( not considerable), cutoff( moved only 41 days) heavily affected by Augus fake 85 point double reinvite.

Nov 170 ( not considerable), cutoff moved only 34 days. Heavily affected by Sept fake 85 point double reinvite

Dec 156 ( not considerable), cutoff moved only 8 days. Heavily affected by Oct fake 85 point double invite

Jan ?? We dont know but there were 256 Accountants were invited I believe but cutoff was heavily affected by Nov fake 85 pointers

Feb round, there were maybe 120 Accountant @ 85 point invited but most of them were fake and were reinvited from Dec fake 85 pointer 

How on earth those 46 people on 85 points increased from 107 to 170? 

My realistic viewpoint is, 80 to maximum 90 are the real 85 pointers. And maximum 60 people are On 85 from Accountants every month. 

Not I believe out of all 85 pointers atleast 80% from Accountant & that 50-70% are not genuine. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> My friends,
> 
> 
> 70-80 % monthly invite on 85 for Accountants that you can see are not real. I had my analysis. These are fake eois and thats how we suffer.
> 
> Go to doha website and see
> July 46 people got invited on 85 (Considerable) cutoff @ 85
> 
> Aug 107 people got invited on 85 ( rocketed to 132% compared to July, not considerable) cutoff @ 80, moved 45 days
> 
> Sept 131 ( not considerable) cutoof @ 80 moved 70 days. It moved 70 days because July 85 fake pointers have low imapct or double invite as there were only 45 on 85 point and (out of 45, 85 pointers 90% approx were fake + genuine Accountants).
> 
> Oct 157 ( not considerable), cutoff( moved only 41 days) heavily affected by Augus fake 85 point double reinvite.
> 
> Nov 170 ( not considerable), cutoff moved only 34 days. Heavily affected by Sept fake 85 point double reinvite
> 
> Dec 156 ( not considerable), cutoff moved only 8 days. Heavily affected by Oct fake 85 point double invite
> 
> Jan ?? We dont know but there were 256 Accountants were invited I believe but cutoff was heavily affected by Nov fake 85 pointers
> 
> Feb round, there were maybe 120 Accountant @ 85 point invited but most of them were fake and were reinvited from Dec fake 85 pointer
> 
> How on earth those 46 people on 85 points increased from 107 to 170?
> 
> My realistic viewpoint is, 80 to maximum 90 are the real 85 pointers. And maximum 60 people are On 85 from Accountants every month.
> 
> Not I believe out of all 85 pointers atleast 80% from Accountant & that 50-70% are not genuine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This has delayed atleast 60-70 days of movement only by considering multiple fake eois.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## moinul

mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a complaint template if someone wants to use to save time. Just keep complaining! Give them something to answer for and keep them busy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the points I have put into the draft petition:
> 
> 1. EOI for 1 visa category occupation group be restricted to 1 EOI / person only. This means 1 person can only apply for 1 EOI for one occupational group, i.e., you can only apply for 1 EOI for Taxation Accountant but you would be ineligible for General Accountant
> 
> 2. Applicant would need to pay $2,000 for each EOI submitted. With at least 20,000 people being invited each year, this might result in at least $40 million for the DOHA, which is quite a huge amount. At the same time, this would give migrants consideration whether they would apply for another EOIs since they would need to pay quite a substantial amount.
> 
> 3. That people not accepting invitation after 60 days should not be reinvited. It would prevent loss of unused EOIs
Click to expand...

I think, For the 2nd point, whatever amount they charge for EOI ($500/$1000/$2000) should be refundable in 2 conditions. Either the EOI is expired or the EOI is withdrawn before invitation.

And for genuine applicants like us, the charge should be adjusted with the visa fee once we are invited to apply. For example, they charge $2000 for EOI and after invitation, we apply for visa which will cost $3750. So, after adjustment, we just need to pay ($3750-$2000) $1750 for the visa application.

If this is the system, everyone who is a genuine applicant will have a fair go and the number of fake EOIs will eventually vanish. 

This is just my personal viewpoint. 🙂

Thanks


----------



## emios88

:Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I am asking everyone please  dont put more than 1 eoi unnecessarily. And please  dont misuse the skillselect system affecting other lives miserably.
> 
> And also please be careful lodging unnecessary eois as now I think Skillselect system would take serious actions no matter where you are.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The problem is that many people think they deserve the chance to submit multiple EOIs and then refuse to withdraw it since they have paid $$$ into Australia and hence deserve PR straight away. In which case they are simply stupid and selfish people that only wasted other people's chance. You only need to go a few posts back to see how prevalent this problem is. *Studying in Aus & enrolling in PY does not mean the govt is required to give you PR, but even if you have enough points, destroying other people's chance to get PR by refusing to withdraw multiple EOIs shows that you are not reflecting the Australian value and even if you get the PR granted, you are not a good holder of Australian value* . It is better that your stay in wherever countries you are coming from by getting visa ban or probably karma would get to you later in life. There are so many people with this stupid mentality that the system becomes famously bogged down 

If somehow the petition I'm finalizing manages to attract attention of immigration minister, these kind of people would me forced to contribute more to Australian economy by paying $1,500 or even $2,000 for each EOI in addition to $3,750 for PR later. Of course, my petition would state that govt does not need to repay the fee at all. This is so that we as potential migrants would be responsible for each EOIs submitted since it costs us substantial amount of money. At the same time, it would potentially bring $ 30 - 40 million of additional income to DOHA, so it is win-win solution.

I'm finalizing the petition shortly and would update you guys shortly.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> The problem is that many people think they deserve the chance to submit multiple EOIs and then refuse to withdraw it since they have paid $$$ into Australia and hence deserve PR straight away. In which case they are simply stupid and selfish people that only wasted other people's chance. You only need to go a few posts back to see how prevalent this problem is. *Studying in Aus & enrolling in PY does not mean the govt is required to give you PR, but even if you have enough points, destroying other people's chance to get PR by refusing to withdraw multiple EOIs shows that you are not reflecting the Australian value and even if you get the PR granted, you are not a good holder of Australian value* . It is better that your stay in wherever countries you are coming from by getting visa ban or probably karma would get to you later in life. There are so many people with this stupid mentality that the system becomes famously bogged down
> 
> If somehow the petition I'm finalizing manages to attract attention of immigration minister, these kind of people would me forced to contribute more to Australian economy by paying $1,500 or even $2,000 for each EOI in addition to $3,750 for PR later. Of course, my petition would state that govt does not need to repay the fee at all. This is so that we as potential migrants would be responsible for each EOIs submitted since it costs us substantial amount of money. At the same time, it would potentially bring $ 30 - 40 million of additional income to DOHA, so it is win-win solution.
> 
> I'm finalizing the petition shortly and would update you guys shortly.


We are waiting for your petition. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovekoala

Charging money for EOI lodgement is so stupid and I cannot believe you are trying to migrate as an 'Accountant'. Its so stupid for the following reasons.

1. DIBP have absolutely no reasons to take deposit from thousands of 'prospective' visa applicants. These deposits are not investment. These are 'liability' to DIBP that must be refunded upon the request from the applicants. It is creating extra work for DIBP that bring absolutely no values to them.

2. what are they going to do with the deposits anyway?? Those deposits are liability and sitting in their bank account doing nothing. 

3. some people have both degrees both in IT and Accounting. we are living in democratic country where must guarantee the freedom of choice. Having multiple EOIs means they are exerting this well-deserved right. The government cannot force people not to commit a crime instead the government can punish the criminals in the name of law. 

DIBP is working for the benefits of Australian people <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## handyjohn

Mates just focus on increasing points rather just winging on DOHA or waste invites. There is no such thing like wasted or double invites in long run. DOHA has to issue around 45k visas in 189 category each year. If DoHA thinks that it is far behind its annual target then its issues more invites in later part of year. It happened this year. Just compare by yourself that how many invites have been issued till January 2019 as compared to previous year. If not enough visa application are lodged they keep inviting people but DOHA has to get revenue from visa fee as well. So annual intake of accountants isn’t disturbed with wasted or fake eois. 
The other thing is there are so many 85 are being added to pool. Its normal to pass ccl, py and and get work experience. I know many of my friends who are about to reach 85. So if you think that for some reason you can’t go beyond 80 then it doesn’t mean there are not many 85 pointers around. Just want to acknowledge you that I believe more than 90% of work experience claim in accounting are fake in Australia. And DOHA has recently got some new tools/techniques to identify fake claim. So I hope after some time people will be reluctant to claim fake experience as it’s not just having payslips, banks statement, PAYG and superannuation statement is guarantee to claim experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

handyjohn said:


> Mates just focus on increasing points rather just winging on DOHA or waste invites. There is no such thing like wasted or double invites in long run. DOHA has to issue around 45k visas in 189 category each year. If DoHA thinks that it is far behind its annual target then its issues more invites in later part of year. It happened this year. Just compare by yourself that how many invites have been issued till January 2019 as compared to previous year. If not enough visa application are lodged they keep inviting people but DOHA has to get revenue from visa fee as well. So annual intake of accountants isn’t disturbed with wasted or fake eois.
> The other thing is there are so many 85 are being added to pool. Its normal to pass ccl, py and and get work experience. I know many of my friends who are about to reach 85. So if you think that for some reason you can’t go beyond 80 then it doesn’t mean there are not many 85 pointers around. Just want to acknowledge you that I believe more than 90% of work experience claim in accounting are fake in Australia. And DOHA has recently got some new tools/techniques to identify fake claim. So I hope after some time people will be reluctant to claim fake experience as it’s not just having payslips, banks statement, PAYG and superannuation statement is guarantee to claim experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Increasing point is not a solution. Yes, I have increased from 65 to 70, 75 to 80, & again from 80 to 85 ?? This is nonsense. !! No one except few can increase upto 85 either from handfull of work exp people or from their spouse.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Increasing point is not a solution. Yes, I have increased from 65 to 70, 75 to 80, & again from 80 to 85 ?? This is nonsense. !! No one except few can increase upto 85 either from handfull of work exp people or from their spouse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You may get 85 so you are relax but doesnt work out for 90% of them. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rush.k

handyjohn said:


> Mates just focus on increasing points rather just winging on DOHA or waste invites. There is no such thing like wasted or double invites in long run. DOHA has to issue around 45k visas in 189 category each year. If DoHA thinks that it is far behind its annual target then its issues more invites in later part of year. It happened this year. Just compare by yourself that how many invites have been issued till January 2019 as compared to previous year. If not enough visa application are lodged they keep inviting people but DOHA has to get revenue from visa fee as well. So annual intake of accountants isn’t disturbed with wasted or fake eois.
> The other thing is there are so many 85 are being added to pool. Its normal to pass ccl, py and and get work experience. I know many of my friends who are about to reach 85. So if you think that for some reason you can’t go beyond 80 then it doesn’t mean there are not many 85 pointers around. Just want to acknowledge you that I believe more than 90% of work experience claim in accounting are fake in Australia. And DOHA has recently got some new tools/techniques to identify fake claim. So I hope after some time people will be reluctant to claim fake experience as it’s not just having payslips, banks statement, PAYG and superannuation statement is guarantee to claim experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you basically mean that we just keep on wasting our money, time and effort on increasing points and do nothing. Sorry mate - we have already done enough and the limits have been crossed. We have other aspirations in life as well which need to be fulfilled as well.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

Today is the last day of my PY internship. 

Can I update my EOI to claim for my PY points today? 

Or do I have to wait until the day I receive an official PY completion certificate to claim PY points? It might take up to 2 weeks. I dunno, so anxious, 

Please advise! Many thanks.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today is the last day of my PY internship.
> 
> Can I update my EOI to claim for my PY points today?
> 
> Or do I have to wait until the day I receive an official PY completion certificate to claim PY points? It might take up to 2 weeks. I dunno, so anxious,
> 
> Please advise! Many thanks.


Normally the day you finish your internship, it takes almost 2 weeks to finalize the paperwork. And only after that you ll receive your certificate which will have a graduation date on it. 
Went through the same dilemma but you have to wait until your final graduation date mentioned on your PY COMPLETION CERT.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rockstarapaque said:


> Normally the day you finish your internship, it takes almost 2 weeks to finalize the paperwork. And only after that you ll receive your certificate which will have a graduation date on it.
> Went through the same dilemma but you have to wait until your final graduation date mentioned on your PY COMPLETION CERT.


WOuldnt the graduation date the day you finished the internship??? 

Meaning I can claim now instead of waiting for a paper which will say the date to be 15 February 2019?? 

The school put the graduation date as 15-17 February. 

Please help


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the day you finish your internship, it takes almost 2 weeks to finalize the paperwork. And only after that you ll receive your certificate which will have a graduation date on it.
> Went through the same dilemma but you have to wait until your final graduation date mentioned on your PY COMPLETION CERT.
> 
> 
> 
> WOuldnt the graduation date the day you finished the internship???
> 
> Meaning I can claim now instead of waiting for a paper which will say the date to be 15 February 2019??
> 
> The school put the graduation date as 15-17 February.
> 
> Please help
Click to expand...

Nope. Its not the same day. As i said before, it takes 2 weeks to finalize everything. I finished my internship early jan but had to wait for 2 weeks for graduation and certificate. It works the same for everyone.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Today is the last day of my PY internship.
> 
> Can I update my EOI to claim for my PY points today?
> 
> Or do I have to wait until the day I receive an official PY completion certificate to claim PY points? It might take up to 2 weeks. I dunno, so anxious,
> 
> Please advise! Many thanks.


Please use the date on the PY completion certificate since that is the official date in which you finished the PY. CO can be very tough and might refuse your PR just because of 2 weeks' difference. My agent advised the very same thing I mentioned to you now.

Better wait for 2 weeks rather than being refused visa


----------



## azerty

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally the day you finish your internship, it takes almost 2 weeks to finalize the paperwork. And only after that you ll receive your certificate which will have a graduation date on it.
> Went through the same dilemma but you have to wait until your final graduation date mentioned on your PY COMPLETION CERT.
> 
> 
> 
> WOuldnt the graduation date the day you finished the internship???
> 
> Meaning I can claim now instead of waiting for a paper which will say the date to be 15 February 2019??
> 
> The school put the graduation date as 15-17 February.
> 
> Please help
Click to expand...

I know you're anxious, but you really can't afford to accidentally update your points too early.

The case officer will end up refusing your application. There's no leeway in this.

Any chance the school office will let you know the date on the completion letter?


----------



## Faziee

Duplicate EOI and fake EOIs are the reason. Mostly dumb people submitting multiple EOIs in the system thinking it will increase their chances or selfish people submitting EOIs and never withdrawing it. I know those who got the invitation literally doesn’t have anything to care about anymore but those of us suffering cause of the dumbest online portal which lets people create multiple EOIs should do something about it!!!!! NZ & Canada are taking people in through expression of Interest but you can only lodge your interest for migration once then u can keep updating. You also gotta pay for it as you might be a little b!tch applying for express entry but in reality you got no bloody documents to support what you are claiming in your application. Now skillselect is special, one person can keep showing interest for the same reason (occupation) as many times and that same person will get invited as many times. For example in a round, Total invitations sent 2490 to 1100 people with multiple EOIs. PR application rejected for 350 due to lying. 300 backed out scared cause it was just an experiment to muck around with the system. 500 was successful with the PR application. DOHA now has almost met it’s yearly intake target withing 6 months also considering on a cut and now rest of you can suck on a lollipop, too bad. 

Either we start raising concern about the system and how it’s a failure or we keep suffering. Some are abusing it and some id!ots are just putting an EOI without thinking what happens after invite. In majority of the cases they will ask you what scholl you went to at the age of 5. You gotta provide every single details to become a citizen. Today or tomorrow you will be at the risking of getting caught don’t be dumb.


----------



## azerty

Faziee said:


> Duplicate EOI and fake EOIs are the reason. Mostly dumb people submitting multiple EOIs in the system thinking it will increase their chances or selfish people submitting EOIs and never withdrawing it. I know those who got the invitation literally doesn’t have anything to care about anymore but those of us suffering cause of the dumbest online portal which lets people create multiple EOIs should do something about it!!!!! NZ & Canada are taking people in through expression of Interest but you can only lodge your interest for migration once then u can keep updating. You also gotta pay for it as you might be a little b!tch applying for express entry but in reality you got no bloody documents to support what you are claiming in your application. Now skillselect is special, one person can keep showing interest for the same reason (occupation) as many times and that same person will get invited as many times. For example in a round, Total invitations sent 2490 to 1100 people with multiple EOIs. PR application rejected for 350 due to lying. 300 backed out scared cause it was just an experiment to muck around with the system. 500 was successful with the PR application. DOHA now has almost met it’s yearly intake target withing 6 months also considering on a cut and now rest of you can suck on a lollipop, too bad.
> 
> Either we start raising concern about the system and how it’s a failure or we keep suffering. Some are abusing it and some id!ots are just putting an EOI without thinking what happens after invite. In majority of the cases they will ask you what scholl you went to at the age of 5. You gotta provide every single details to become a citizen. Today or tomorrow you will be at the risking of getting caught don’t be dumb.


I haven't been looking at invitations for a while. 

Is the problem still as bad as before?
Eg. Invitation cut offs going backwards every few rounds.


----------



## Sat.pal007

azerty said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicate EOI and fake EOIs are the reason. Mostly dumb people submitting multiple EOIs in the system thinking it will increase their chances or selfish people submitting EOIs and never withdrawing it. I know those who got the invitation literally doesn’t have anything to care about anymore but those of us suffering cause of the dumbest online portal which lets people create multiple EOIs should do something about it!!!!! NZ & Canada are taking people in through expression of Interest but you can only lodge your interest for migration once then u can keep updating. You also gotta pay for it as you might be a little b!tch applying for express entry but in reality you got no bloody documents to support what you are claiming in your application. Now skillselect is special, one person can keep showing interest for the same reason (occupation) as many times and that same person will get invited as many times. For example in a round, Total invitations sent 2490 to 1100 people with multiple EOIs. PR application rejected for 350 due to lying. 300 backed out scared cause it was just an experiment to muck around with the system. 500 was successful with the PR application. DOHA now has almost met it’s yearly intake target withing 6 months also considering on a cut and now rest of you can suck on a lollipop, too bad.
> 
> Either we start raising concern about the system and how it’s a failure or we keep suffering. Some are abusing it and some id!ots are just putting an EOI without thinking what happens after invite. In majority of the cases they will ask you what scholl you went to at the age of 5. You gotta provide every single details to become a citizen. Today or tomorrow you will be at the risking of getting caught don’t be dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been looking at invitations for a while.
> 
> Is the problem still as bad as before?
> Eg. Invitation cut offs going backwards every few rounds.
Click to expand...

I have a question for everyone like everyone is saying that people with 85 points are not withdrawing EOIs on 80 points....

That means these 80 points are still waiting for invitations then why is everyone saying that wasted EOIs are because of these double invites... 

That means there are fake EOIs on 80 points which are intentionally lodged to keep the cut off at 80 points, I think it was done in July and August when the DOHA started the normal invitations with more numbers.

I hope they withdraw those fake EOIs as they are successful in keeping the point score to 80. 

And another please pray for those people who got invited on 85 points so that they get their visa grant ASAP and they withdraw their 80 points EOIs. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Faziee

azerty said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duplicate EOI and fake EOIs are the reason. Mostly dumb people submitting multiple EOIs in the system thinking it will increase their chances or selfish people submitting EOIs and never withdrawing it. I know those who got the invitation literally doesn’t have anything to care about anymore but those of us suffering cause of the dumbest online portal which lets people create multiple EOIs should do something about it!!!!! NZ & Canada are taking people in through expression of Interest but you can only lodge your interest for migration once then u can keep updating. You also gotta pay for it as you might be a little b!tch applying for express entry but in reality you got no bloody documents to support what you are claiming in your application. Now skillselect is special, one person can keep showing interest for the same reason (occupation) as many times and that same person will get invited as many times. For example in a round, Total invitations sent 2490 to 1100 people with multiple EOIs. PR application rejected for 350 due to lying. 300 backed out scared cause it was just an experiment to muck around with the system. 500 was successful with the PR application. DOHA now has almost met it’s yearly intake target withing 6 months also considering on a cut and now rest of you can suck on a lollipop, too bad.
> 
> Either we start raising concern about the system and how it’s a failure or we keep suffering. Some are abusing it and some id!ots are just putting an EOI without thinking what happens after invite. In majority of the cases they will ask you what scholl you went to at the age of 5. You gotta provide every single details to become a citizen. Today or tomorrow you will be at the risking of getting caught don’t be dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been looking at invitations for a while.
> 
> Is the problem still as bad as before?
> Eg. Invitation cut offs going backwards every few rounds.
Click to expand...

The problem is as bad or even worse because last year even with few rounds without invitation for accountants we were sitting at DOE: 11.12.2017 80 points invited till feb 2018. This year in comparison we are sitting at DOE: 24.08.2018 80 points invited till feb 2019. So definitely a lot of double invites are happening every round cause people are really getting frustrated/desperate now, lodging multiple EOIs or creating few increased points EOI in the system thinking they will do something when they actually get invited or by then they will somehow manage the points and it will work. Failing to realise the aftermaths and how everyone is getting affected including themselves cause this approach can never be a reality. Some smart people were arguing about claiming points before they actually have it in this forum (same topic) if you scroll back you will be able to see. SO, the skillselect portal is DUMB for letting users create more than one EOI infact as many as they want to, with whatever points no verification required. If a simple issue like this is not fixed then genuine candidates who are playing by the rules will keep suffering. Now let’s say everything I am saying is crap even then we know few EOIs are wasted? Question is why are they allowing one passport holder to submit multiple EOIs? Definitely to reduce the actual number of people migrating permanently into the country. A genuine independent skilled individual who would have gotten selected based on his merits/points is having to suffer because of all this BS.


----------



## Faziee

So for the purpose of keeping an EOI active till you get invited you must lodge EOIs every month? Cause by the looks of it 2 years might not be enough to get invited and at that point all other EOIs you created will come handy in not losing much time in the queue. And if you get invited with one of the EOI then don’t worry the remaining EOIs will expire automatically anyways after 2 years after getting invited a few times. Oh wait, the remaining EOIs might only get invited once because DOHA can’t guarantee if each of those EOI will get again as per their website.


----------



## mrbilly

Hey guys I have finalised the petition. Should you guys require the link, please PM me so as not to break forum rules


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> So for the purpose of keeping an EOI active till you get invited you must lodge EOIs every month? Cause by the looks of it 2 years might not be enough to get invited and at that point all other EOIs you created will come handy in not losing much time in the queue. And if you get invited with one of the EOI then don’t worry the remaining EOIs will expire automatically anyways after 2 years after getting invited a few times. Oh wait, the remaining EOIs might only get invited once because DOHA can’t guarantee if each of those EOI will get again as per their website.



Lodging EOIs every month is not a solution because this is what is causing the system to have such a huge backlog and now only 85+ accountants are invited. Moreover, those receiving ITA never wants to withdraw their unused EOIs due to fear of their ITA being rejected. This is stupid way of thinking since if your ITA is rejected by CO, you would surely receive ban from PR visa 

On the other hand, it might be that there are 150 accountants getting 85+ each month due to age, py, ccl, work experience, regional & partner. With accountants being the most competitive, people would do everything to reach the maximum number of points possible. 

That's why my petition is to restrict one EOI only to one occupation group. You can have 1 EOI for both audit & accountant (they are in different occupation group), but you cannot have two EOIs for taxation accountant & management accountant (they are in the same group). You can only submit EOIs if you have withdrawn your previous EOIs / your previous EOIs expire. This would ensure not one person can submit one new EOI every month.


----------



## mrbilly

azerty said:


> I haven't been looking at invitations for a while.
> 
> Is the problem still as bad as before?
> Eg. Invitation cut offs going backwards every few rounds.


It's getting worse than before, with only 85+ accountants being invited. Only very few people can reach 85 now, and offshore applicants would find it extremely difficult to reach 85.

In short, accountants occupation might now be available only to onshore people.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Lodging EOIs every month is not a solution because this is what is causing the system to have such a huge backlog and now only 85+ accountants are invited. Moreover, those receiving ITA never wants to withdraw their unused EOIs due to fear of their ITA being rejected. This is stupid way of thinking since if your ITA is rejected by CO, you would surely receive ban from PR visa
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it might be that there are 150 accountants getting 85+ each month due to age, py, ccl, work experience, regional & partner. With accountants being the most competitive, people would do everything to reach the maximum number of points possible.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why my petition is to restrict one EOI only to one occupation group. You can have 1 EOI for both audit & accountant (they are in different occupation group), but you cannot have two EOIs for taxation accountant & management accountant (they are in the same group). You can only submit EOIs if you have withdrawn your previous EOIs / your previous EOIs expire. This would ensure not one person can submit one new EOI every month.


From my analysis there are not more than 45 genuine eois on 85 per month. Rest could be either multiple/fake/double invites all @85.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for the purpose of keeping an EOI active till you get invited you must lodge EOIs every month? Cause by the looks of it 2 years might not be enough to get invited and at that point all other EOIs you created will come handy in not losing much time in the queue. And if you get invited with one of the EOI then don’t worry the remaining EOIs will expire automatically anyways after 2 years after getting invited a few times. Oh wait, the remaining EOIs might only get invited once because DOHA can’t guarantee if each of those EOI will get again as per their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lodging EOIs every month is not a solution because this is what is causing the system to have such a huge backlog and now only 85+ accountants are invited. Moreover, those receiving ITA never wants to withdraw their unused EOIs due to fear of their ITA being rejected. This is stupid way of thinking since if your ITA is rejected by CO, you would surely receive ban from PR visa
> 
> On the other hand, it might be that there are 150 accountants getting 85+ each month due to age, py, ccl, work experience, regional & partner. With accountants being the most competitive, people would do everything to reach the maximum number of points possible.
> 
> That's why my petition is to restrict one EOI only to one occupation group. You can have 1 EOI for both audit & accountant (they are in different occupation group), but you cannot have two EOIs for taxation accountant & management accountant (they are in the same group). You can only submit EOIs if you have withdrawn your previous EOIs / your previous EOIs expire. This would ensure not one person can submit one new EOI every month.
Click to expand...

I was only trying to point out the problem not sure if you understood that. Please also place a complaint to the Ombudsman NSW highlighting the much needed reform required in skillselect which heavily lacks integrity. They are one Govt. agency who overlooks other agencies and actions on public complaints. Also the same complaint needs to be made to DOHA who have their own complaint management team who is responsible to respond to complaints.

I have sent you a message waiting on the link for the petition. Guys please place these complaints, we are suffering and a little effort from everyone might help us cross the line.


----------



## James018

Faziee said:


> I was only trying to point out the problem not sure if you understood that. Please also place a complaint to the Ombudsman NSW highlighting the much needed reform required in skillselect which heavily lacks integrity. They are one Govt. agency who overlooks other agencies and actions on public complaints. Also the same complaint needs to be made to DOHA who have their own complaint management team who is responsible to respond to complaints.
> 
> I have sent you a message waiting on the link for the petition. Guys please place these complaints, we are suffering and a little effort from everyone might help us cross the line.


Great work Faziee. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

mrbilly said:


> Hey guys I have finalised the petition. Should you guys require the link, please PM me so as not to break forum rules


Thanks, can I get a link to the petition too?
It's pretty sad that the situation hasn't improved.


----------



## James018

I saw people spending 2-3 years for their life-changing education degree
I saw people after 30 PTE attempts (or 2-3 years time) getting 79+
I saw people spending 12 months for Professional Year
I saw people spending 6-12 months to Pass Naati
I still saw people waiting over six months to get invited AND thats also on 80 Points


Feeling anxious and depressed. 

Only positive comments ! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

Hi Guys, 

Not sure if true or not one of my friend visited the reputed immigration agent here in Australia.
And he scared him claiming not more 80 pointers have any chance till July 2019 based on the trends from past 3-4 years. I was wondering any chance you guys can check with your agents too?


----------



## Azid

Yes thats true. I am on 80 points and iscaah also predicted my invitation after 2019.my Eoi is on 27 Aug.


----------



## Heyaguy

Azid said:


> Yes thats true. I am on 80 points and iscaah also predicted my invitation after 2019.my Eoi is on 27 Aug.


Same man, close to you. I think 80 is out now 
85 will go with 2 months and they are predicting Auditing, Taxation and General will be out of the pool soon (As per an expert who knows someone from DOHA)


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Same man, close to you. I think 80 is out now
> 85 will go with 2 months and they are predicting Auditing, Taxation and General will be out of the pool soon (As per an expert who knows someone from DOHA)


Nobody knows how many invites are going to be sent. Agents have 0% knowledge on what to expect.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Nobody knows how many invites are going to be sent. Agents have 0% knowledge on what to expect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Not true, they are dealing with this system from ages and can forecast not the exact but at least close. Moreover, they are the ones putting fake EOIs at 80 and 85


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Not true, they are dealing with this system from ages and can forecast not the exact but at least close. Moreover, they are the ones putting fake EOIs at 80 and 85


Those putting fake eois will be porsecuted now. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Whoever here waiting to get invited, can you all out your DOE in comment below. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

Sep 7 
80 points


----------



## Devina2008

one thing is sure, to reach up to 80 or 85 points, 90 % hard work and 10 % luck is needed. Now we have reached up to the level where we can face any challenges in our lives. Patience, hard work, dedication and self motivation has what made us this competent and we are not going to lose this easily. Believe on yourself, things can turn the other way than predicted. Everything happens for a reason. We will get it and will be stronger than ever before.


----------



## James018

General Accountant @ 80 ( cant reach 85, Mission impossible)
DOE/EOI: 5/09/2018
Waiting period as of today: 5 months & 18 days

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Devina2008

80 is my maximum. 85 is impossible for me too


----------



## James018

Devina2008 said:


> one thing is sure, to reach up to 80 or 85 points, 90 % hard work and 10 % luck is needed. Now we have reached up to the level where we can face any challenges in our lives. Patience, hard work, dedication and self motivation has what made us this competent and we are not going to lose this easily. Believe on yourself, things can turn the other way than predicted. Everything happens for a reason. We will get it and will be stronger than ever before.


Yes, it took me 4 years OR , 48 months of hardwork without break and still havent got through. Very TIRRRREEDD. All ACCOUNTANTS graduates are suffering extremely in AUSTRALIA !!!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Yes, it took me 4 years OR , 48 months of hardwork without break and still havent got through. Very TIRRRREEDD. All ACCOUNTANTS graduates are suffering extremely in AUSTRALIA !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And still Doha is playing with their settings 60% pro rata & 40 % non pro. Why cant they allow fixed invites to Accountants when points are rocketing ? They need to set good number of invites to occupations like Accountants, Auditor, Electronic engineer, Ict business analyst etc.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

One advise to doha. Seeing those many wastes invite of Auditors, they must combine Auditors quota in Accountant. 

Accountant, Auditor in 1 category with over 4500 ceilings. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Anybody here having 85 or even 90 points????????? Would you please share your points breakdown. Also, are you planning to withdraw your multiple EOIs after ITA ???

Thanks


----------



## rush.k

80 points for General Accountant and External Auditor
DOE - 7 Oct 2018

Impossible to get on 85 points.


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> Anybody here having 85 or even 90 points????????? Would you please share your points breakdown. Also, are you planning to withdraw your multiple EOIs after ITA ???
> 
> Thanks


I know two of my friends who just reached 85 after completing the PY last week.
no one in 90s though that's impossible


----------



## Heyaguy

80 points 27th Aug and I know at least 7 mates with same point before me


----------



## Rusiru91

Im with 80 points 11 November. I will wait till like July september and then I will claim my work experience.


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Im with 80 points 11 November. I will wait till like July september and then I will claim my work experience.


Do it sooner, before anything happens mate
Don't risk your future


----------



## James018

PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS ACCOUNTANTS
1.Unknown @80 points 24.08.18
2.Heyaguy @80 points 27.08.18
3.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
4.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
5. James @80 points 05.0.9.18
6.Devina @80 7.09.18
7.cbliao -- @80 points 11.09.2018
8.Rush @80 points 07.10.18
[email protected] points 14.10.2018
[email protected] points N/A.10.18
11.Unknown @80 points 30.10.18
12.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
13.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
14.mrbilly -- @80 points 04.12.18
15.mrbilly friend -- @80 points 04.12.18
16.MaQ2017 -- @80 points 29.12.18
17.Antoine 123 -- @80 points 21.01.19
18.Rockstarapaque -- @80 points 21.01.19 

ONLY 2 PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS, FROM EXPAT FORUM!
OR OUT OF EVERY 100 PEOPLE 11 PEOPLE ACHIEVE 85 POINTS 

FOR EXAMPLE IF THERE ARE 300 INVITES, ONLY 33 PEOPLE ARE ON 85 POINTS.


PLEASE UPDATE THIS LIST IF YOU COME ACCROSS ANYONE ON 80/85 POINTS


ALL 85 POINTERS ARE INVITED TILL 7TH FEB ( AS PER AUSSIZ GROUP), LEAVING 3 DAYS BACKLOG OR MAXIMUM 15 PEOPLE ON 85 UNTIL 10TH FEB. 

FROM 11TH FEB TO 19TH FEB THERE MIGHT BE FEWER NUMBER OF 85 POINTERS AS DOHA WILL NOW TRACK ON SUSPICIOUS IP ADDRESS OF THOSE LODING HIGHER POINTS LIKE 85 ESPECIALLY TO PORSECUTE IF THEY PUT FALSE INFORMTION ON THE SKILLSELECT 

Many Thanks !

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS ACCOUNTANTS
> 1.Unknown @80 points 24.08.18
> 2.Heyaguy @80 points 27.08.18
> 3.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
> 4.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
> 5. James @80 points 05.0.9.18
> 6.Devina @80 7.09.18
> 7.cbliao -- @80 points 11.09.2018
> 8.Rush @80 points 07.10.18
> [email protected] points 14.10.2018
> [email protected] points N/A.10.18
> 11.Unknown @80 points 30.10.18
> 12.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
> 13.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
> 14.mrbilly -- @80 points 04.12.18
> 15.mrbilly friend -- @80 points 04.12.18
> 16.MaQ2017 -- @80 points 29.12.18
> 17.Antoine 123 -- @80 points 21.01.19
> 18.Rockstarapaque -- @80 points 21.01.19
> 
> ONLY 2 PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS, FROM EXPAT FORUM!
> OR OUT OF EVERY 100 PEOPLE 11 PEOPLE ACHIEVE 85 POINTS
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE IF THERE ARE 300 INVITES, ONLY 33 PEOPLE ARE ON 85 POINTS.
> 
> 
> PLEASE UPDATE THIS LIST IF YOU COME ACCROSS ANYONE ON 80/85 POINTS
> 
> 
> ALL 85 POINTERS ARE INVITED TILL 7TH FEB ( AS PER AUSSIZ GROUP), LEAVING 3 DAYS BACKLOG OR MAXIMUM 15 PEOPLE ON 85 UNTIL 10TH FEB.
> 
> FROM 11TH FEB TO 19TH FEB THERE MIGHT BE FEWER NUMBER OF 85 POINTERS AS DOHA WILL NOW TRACK ON SUSPICIOUS IP ADDRESS OF THOSE LODING HIGHER POINTS LIKE 85 ESPECIALLY TO PORSECUTE IF THEY PUT FALSE INFORMTION ON THE SKILLSELECT
> 
> Many Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Nice but man there are 1000s of students who are doing and have done accounting. Its just a small sample means nothing


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Do it sooner, before anything happens mate
> Don't risk your future


My position is "Adminstration Assistant" even though I do all the accounting and finance work. So I don't want to take the risk of getting rejected by the co because of the title


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS ACCOUNTANTS
> 1.Unknown @80 points 24.08.18
> 2.Heyaguy @80 points 27.08.18
> 3.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
> 4.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18
> 5. James @80 points 05.0.9.18
> 6.Devina @80 7.09.18
> 7.cbliao -- @80 points 11.09.2018
> 8.Rush @80 points 07.10.18
> [email protected] points 14.10.2018
> [email protected] points N/A.10.18
> 11.Unknown @80 points 30.10.18
> 12.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
> 13.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18
> 14.mrbilly -- @80 points 04.12.18
> 15.mrbilly friend -- @80 points 04.12.18
> 16.MaQ2017 -- @80 points 29.12.18
> 17.Antoine 123 -- @80 points 21.01.19
> 18.Rockstarapaque -- @80 points 21.01.19
> 
> ONLY 2 PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS, FROM EXPAT FORUM!
> OR OUT OF EVERY 100 PEOPLE 11 PEOPLE ACHIEVE 85 POINTS
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE IF THERE ARE 300 INVITES, ONLY 33 PEOPLE ARE ON 85 POINTS.
> 
> 
> PLEASE UPDATE THIS LIST IF YOU COME ACCROSS ANYONE ON 80/85 POINTS
> 
> 
> ALL 85 POINTERS ARE INVITED TILL 7TH FEB ( AS PER AUSSIZ GROUP), LEAVING 3 DAYS BACKLOG OR MAXIMUM 15 PEOPLE ON 85 UNTIL 10TH FEB.
> 
> FROM 11TH FEB TO 19TH FEB THERE MIGHT BE FEWER NUMBER OF 85 POINTERS AS DOHA WILL NOW TRACK ON SUSPICIOUS IP ADDRESS OF THOSE LODING HIGHER POINTS LIKE 85 ESPECIALLY TO PORSECUTE IF THEY PUT FALSE INFORMTION ON THE SKILLSELECT
> 
> Many Thanks !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


add me 80points 13.11.2018


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> My position is "Adminstration Assistant" even though I do all the accounting and finance work. So I don't want to take the risk of getting rejected by the co because of the title


Nope, put the responsibilities close to GA and ask your manager to back you
you will make it


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Nope, put the responsibilities close to GA and ask your manager to back you
> you will make it


Butt all the agents I have went to saying not to do it


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> I know two of my friends who just reached 85 after completing the PY last week.
> no one in 90s though that's impossible


Im also sitting with 80 and next year I have 3 years local experience and if I claim it then I will have 90 and imagine if Ihave studied in a regional area then more 5points which will be 95 and If I had a qualified partner and another 5points and make it 100


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Butt all the agents I have went to saying not to do it


who did you go to? Go to some reputed agent in Sydney or Mel


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> who did you go to? Go to some reputed agent in Sydney or Mel


Acasia, OZ Fusion, Auzziz and Expert education. Outof all I think Expert was on point but I didn't ask this from them. Also Im on student visa and my employer doesn't know about it yet. I joined them when I was in 485 they wants me to do CPA now..just keep skipping it


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Acasia, OZ Fusion, Auzziz and Expert education. Outof all I think Expert was on point but I didn't ask this from them. Also Im on student visa and my employer doesn't know about it yet. I joined them when I was in 485 they wants me to do CPA now..just keep skipping it


Well, can you tell me what responsibilities do you do?
It can be closely related too and if your employer can back you then there is no issue at all


----------



## James018

PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS ACCOUNTANTS UPDATES !!!!!!

1.Unknown @80 points 24.08.18

2.Heyaguy @80 points 27.08.18

3.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18

4.Unknown @80 points 03.09.18

5. James @80 points 05.0.9.18

6.Devina @80 7.09.18

7.cbliao -- @80 points 11.09.2018

8.Rush @80 points 07.10.18

[email protected] points 14.10.2018

[email protected] points N/A.10.18

11.Unknown @80 points 30.10.18

12.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18

13.mrbilly friend [email protected] points 01.11.18

14.Rusiru @80 points 13.11.18

15.mrbilly -- @80 points 04.12.18

16.mrbilly friend -- @80 points 04.12.18

17.MaQ2017 -- @80 points 29.12.18

18.Antoine 123 -- @80 points 21.01.19

19.Rockstarapaque -- @80 points 21.01.19 

ONLY 2 PEOPLE ON 80 POINTS, FROM EXPAT FORUM!

OR OUT OF EVERY 100 PEOPLE 11 PEOPLE ACHIEVE 85 POINTS 

FOR EXAMPLE IF THERE ARE 300 INVITES, ONLY 33 PEOPLE ARE ON 85 POINTS.

PLEASE UPDATE THIS LIST IF YOU COME ACCROSS ANYONE ON 80/85 POINTS

ALL 85 POINTERS ARE INVITED TILL 7TH FEB ( AS PER AUSSIZ GROUP), LEAVING 3 DAYS BACKLOG OR MAXIMUM 15 PEOPLE ON 85 UNTIL 10TH FEB. 

FROM 11TH FEB TO 19TH FEB THERE MIGHT BE FEWER NUMBER OF 85 POINTERS AS DOHA WILL NOW TRACK ON SUSPICIOUS IP ADDRESS OF THOSE LODING HIGHER POINTS LIKE 85 ESPECIALLY TO PORSECUTE IF THEY PUT FALSE INFORMTION ON THE SKILLSELECT 

Many Thanks !

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Well, can you tell me what responsibilities do you do?
> It can be closely related too and if your employer can back you then there is no issue at all


These are the main tasks I do

Finance Administration

•	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
•	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
•	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
•	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
•	Bank reconciliations.
•	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
•	Handling of Petty Cash.
•	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
•	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off 
•	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
• Preparing the company BAS
• Creating and handling the fixed asset register
• Lialise with headoffice in Graz, Austria regarding any disputes in the financial 
statements and creating cross charge invoices
•	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
•	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.


ERP System- SAP


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> These are the main tasks I do
> 
> Finance Administration
> 
> •	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
> •	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
> •	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
> •	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
> •	Bank reconciliations.
> •	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
> •	Handling of Petty Cash.
> •	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
> •	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off
> •	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
> • Preparing the company BAS
> • Creating and handling the fixed asset register
> • Lialise with headoffice in Graz, Austria regarding any disputes in the financial
> statements and creating cross charge invoices
> •	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
> •	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.
> 
> 
> ERP System- SAP


I don't know what agents told you but dude your profile is perfect under general accountant. Don't lose time, go to the agent again and tell them these are your duties
and I am 100% sure this will pass for the experience


----------



## Heyaguy

BTW what did all the agents say to you? why can't you claim the points?


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> BTW what did all the agents say to you? why can't you claim the points?


Acasia told me this might be a clerical position and OZ Fushion told me becuase of the position title CO can reject this. I might ask from Expert education. I wonder whether CO going to call the manager all the time


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Acasia told me this might be a clerical position and OZ Fushion told me becuase of the position title CO can reject this. I might ask from Expert education. I wonder whether CO going to call the manager all the time


--> Its not clerical position as it clearly matches the GA roles you just need remove the points where you mention , you help blah blah 
-->Title doesn't matter, your duties needs to be closely aligned to the accountant (how about get it checked with CPA first)

CO may or may not call it depends but its in your best interest if you inform your manager before you claim the points


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> Acasia told me this might be a clerical position and OZ Fushion told me becuase of the position title CO can reject this. I might ask from Expert education. I wonder whether CO going to call the manager all the time


Dont risk your fortune. If youre in dilemma just go with what you have. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Dont risk your fortune. If youre in dilemma just go with what you have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Man Life is all about risk,
“Nothing will ever be attempted, if all possible objections must be first overcome.” — Samuel Johnson


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> These are the main tasks I do
> 
> Finance Administration
> 
> •	Coding, Processing and Payment of all accounts payable invoices.
> •	Preparation of payment runs for approval by Managing Director and Commercial Manager.
> •	Processing of incoming payments from customers on a timely basis.
> •	Follow up on overdue accounts with customers.
> •	Bank reconciliations.
> •	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis.
> •	Handling of Petty Cash.
> •	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals.
> •	Assisting Commercial Manager with monthly and year end close off
> •	Assisting Commercial Manger with Income tax, GST, FBT, Payroll taxes
> • Preparing the company BAS
> • Creating and handling the fixed asset register
> • Lialise with headoffice in Graz, Austria regarding any disputes in the financial
> statements and creating cross charge invoices
> •	Assisting with the liaison with external accounting firm and auditors.
> •	Other adhoc tasks as designated by Commercial Manager.
> 
> 
> ERP System- SAP



I am not sure why haven't you get your employment assessed by CPA, IPA or CAANZ by now. Your responsibilities are what most Accountants do anyway.

There is no harm, just to get it assessed beside paying a few hundred dollars and if it comes out positive, you are pretty much ready to go and be ready to accept the invitation next round.


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Acasia told me this might be a clerical position and OZ Fushion told me becuase of the position title CO can reject this. I might ask from Expert education. I wonder whether CO going to call the manager all the time


My best suggestion is to arrange for CPA work experience letter. If CPA provides a positive assessment, then go for it. If CPA provides negative, go to CAANZ / IPA. If they all gives negative assessment, don't risk it. Problem is your position title would make CO think this is clerical / bookkeeper position.

Better to be safe rather than getting a visa ban. Remember, CO would not challenge validity of CPA work assessment letter but would only check whether docs provided are truthful


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> My best suggestion is to arrange for CPA work experience letter. If CPA provides a positive assessment, then go for it. If CPA provides negative, go to CAANZ / IPA. If they all gives negative assessment, don't risk it. Problem is your position title would make CO think this is clerical / bookkeeper position.
> 
> Better to be safe rather than getting a visa ban. Remember, CO would not challenge validity of CPA work assessment letter but would only check whether docs provided are truthful


Yea the position is the one Im also worried. Anyways I will talk with my agent and let's see. maybe I will wait till July to see what happens  . If still no chance for 80's then I will claim experience


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea the position is the one Im also worried. Anyways I will talk with my agent and let's see. maybe I will wait till July to see what happens  . If still no chance for 80's then I will claim experience


Do it quicker man don't wait till July or keep 80 points on and withdraw 85 incase you received on 80


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Do it quicker man don't wait till July or keep 80 points on and withdraw 85 incase you received on 80


Very difficult decision to make  Do you know how the CO going to check the validity of the documents apart from calling the manager? Anyways I will talk to my agent.. Thanks a lot for the help boys


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Very difficult decision to make  Do you know how the CO going to check the validity of the documents apart from calling the manager? Anyways I will talk to my agent.. Thanks a lot for the help boys


They just check with the manager and will call you for some questions that's it
but you need to have all proper docs like payslips, PAYG, tax assessments and super statements


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Acasia, OZ Fusion, Auzziz and Expert education. Outof all I think Expert was on point but I didn't ask this from them. Also Im on student visa and my employer doesn't know about it yet. I joined them when I was in 485 they wants me to do CPA now..just keep skipping it


Maybe the reason you have not done CPA work assessment is because your employer might find out you're not a permanent residency & then they would terminate your job just because you're on a permanent resident but they would of course say other reasons apart from PR. This is as per your statement that your employer doesn't know you're not a permanent resident. Besides, your job title clearly says finance assistant and even if you do 70% of accountant job, it might not be approved by CPA / CAANZ / IPA.

My best suggestion is to immediately tell your employer & ask for reference letter to be sent to CPA / CAANZ / IPA. Just tell manager you would get your PR very soon & that the reference letter would help you get PR faster. Once you get reference letter, immediately send it to CPA and if they give negative assessment, go to CAANZ / IPA. If they all give negative assessment, only hope is to pray points fall to 80 

Don't wait until July / August because by then situations have changed due to Tasmanian graduates finishing their course in July / August 2019.


----------



## James018

Please share this to everyone so before lodging multiple or fake eois will think 100 times. Th offence related is recently been posted by DOHA on the skillselect page. 


Thanks.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Please share this to everyone so before lodging multiple or fake eois will think 100 times. Th offence related is recently been posted by DOHA on the skillselect page.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


The problem is most people submitting fake or multiple EOIs would not read or even care of that warning since they DOHA it is unlikely DOHA would prosecute them. They would simply ignore an ITA after being invited and DOHA cannot prosecute them if they do not accept ITA. Which meant more ITAs being wasted. 

Anybody here having 85 or even 90 points after 11 February 2019 & waiting for invitation?? Immitracker shows only 1 person with 85 points on 10 Feb 

So far here are people with 85 or 90 points waiting for invite after 11 Feb;

1. heyaguys's friend -- 85 (xx.02.19)
2. heyaguys's friend 2 -- 85 (xx.02.19)

PLEASE withdraw unused EOIs after ITA, NOT after grant


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> The problem is most people submitting fake or multiple EOIs would not read or even care of that warning since they DOHA it is unlikely DOHA would prosecute them. They would simply ignore an ITA after being invited and DOHA cannot prosecute them if they do not accept ITA. Which meant more ITAs being wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody here having 85 or even 90 points after 11 February 2019 & waiting for invitation?? Immitracker shows only 1 person with 85 points on 10 Feb
> 
> 
> 
> So far here are people with 85 or 90 points waiting for invite after 11 Feb;
> 
> 
> 
> 1. heyaguys's friend -- 85 (xx.02.19)
> 
> 2. heyaguys's friend 2 -- 85 (xx.02.19)
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE withdraw unused EOIs after ITA, NOT after grant


I hope DOHA will track using IP address. At least some people lodging fake eois be punished even if they are overseas.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

So far I havent heard anyone execept 2 from this forum getting 85 points on xx.02.19.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I hope DOHA will track using IP address. At least some people lodging fake eois be punished even if they are overseas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Bro they barely have people to do the work . No way they going to waste time tracking IP address this and that


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> Bro they barely have people to do the work . No way they going to waste time tracking IP address this and that


They do have their intelligence system to track people. They will definitely. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

I wish Australian government from their departmental level welcome immigrants by being fair and transparent. But this is not the case what is at the moment. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajsth

***If they don’t want to withdraw their EOI, they can suspend it and should their visa gets rejected they can un-suspend unused EOI. This way neither they loose their DOE nor they waste invitations.


----------



## Faziee

My designation is support officer and I do the job of an accouns receivable officer. My agent is saying this will not be accepted for work experience points as it is still considered a clerical job and only a full accountant work experience is accepted to claim points. Do you think I should still try to do an assessment with cpa, ipa or caanz and see if it comes positive? I work for a big financial firm and my supervisor said he will help me whatever ways as long aa he is not asked to provide false information.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> My designation is support officer and I do the job of an accouns receivable officer. My agent is saying this will not be accepted for work experience points as it is still considered a clerical job and only a full accountant work experience is accepted to claim points. Do you think I should still try to do an assessment with cpa, ipa or caanz and see if it comes positive? I work for a big financial firm and my supervisor said he will help me whatever ways as long aa he is not asked to provide false information.


Just give it a shot, there's nothing wrong with trying. When CPA provides negative assessment, go to CAANZ or IPA. Should all of them provides negative assessment, then don't risk claiming work experience. 

Do a work experience assessment especially if your position is sort of clerical / bookkeeper


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> My designation is support officer and I do the job of an accouns receivable officer. My agent is saying this will not be accepted for work experience points as it is still considered a clerical job and only a full accountant work experience is accepted to claim points. Do you think I should still try to do an assessment with cpa, ipa or caanz and see if it comes positive? I work for a big financial firm and my supervisor said he will help me whatever ways as long aa he is not asked to provide false information.



Accounts receivable is part of general accountant dutues whereas I do both accounts receivable and payable both plus other duties. I think your job is a clerical one unfortunately


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

Is there any hope for 189 - 80 points DOE Feb 2019? 

It seems like its very risky if I claim my work experience and hence I will not. 
Is it worth it to wait around to see the trends or should I start preparing to get another 5 points (either regional or change job to claim work experience which would both take another year to claim 5 points). 

Any thoughts on this? 

Many thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there any hope for 189 - 80 points DOE Feb 2019?
> 
> It seems like its very risky if I claim my work experience and hence I will not.
> Is it worth it to wait around to see the trends or should I start preparing to get another 5 points (either regional or change job to claim work experience which would both take another year to claim 5 points).
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Many thanks


Yea bruh...Probably Sep or Oct I reckon.. Even I didn't claim me work exp. why take risk for few months but I though you already done it


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea bruh...Probably Sep or Oct I reckon.. Even I didn't claim me work exp. why take risk for few months but I though you already done it


Yeah I was planning on claiming work experience but then I decided to back out in the end. My responsibilities are not 100% match and with CPA work assessment it is not guaranteed, I was also planning to change job as well. 

But now not sure if I should change to a different job in accounting and work for another year and try claiming again (The 85 points lets say March 2020) or should I just sit and wait. What if I get an invite at 80 points before March 2020 you know.


----------



## winterapril

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah I was planning on claiming work experience but then I decided to back out in the end. My responsibilities are not 100% match and with CPA work assessment it is not guaranteed, I was also planning to change job as well.
> 
> But now not sure if I should change to a different job in accounting and work for another year and try claiming again (The 85 points lets say March 2020) or should I just sit and wait. What if I get an invite at 80 points before March 2020 you know.


Bro, if you get a positive CPA work assessment, can't you claim it? Have you tried?


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah I was planning on claiming work experience but then I decided to back out in the end. My responsibilities are not 100% match and with CPA work assessment it is not guaranteed, I was also planning to change job as well.
> 
> But now not sure if I should change to a different job in accounting and work for another year and try claiming again (The 85 points lets say March 2020) or should I just sit and wait. What if I get an invite at 80 points before March 2020 you know.


That's what Im doing too. my doe is 13.11.2018. If the labor come to power in May I think everything will be changed in a positive way since they are more reluctant on immigration not like the grubs in power now


----------



## emios88

ROYALLY SCREWED!!!!!!WASTED MONEY!!GOING BACK TO INDIA:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:GIVE ME BACK THE WASTED YEARS OF MY LIFE AND STRESS!!


----------



## James018

Same here !!!

I spent over 
$60,000 for my degree
$15000 for Professional Year
$10000 for PTE (25 attempts)
$2000 for Naati 
$10000 for student visa again.


All I have thay was 80 points after many years !!!

I am depressed !! I am also thinking to go back 


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Same here !!!
> 
> I spent over
> $60,000 for my degree
> $15000 for Professional Year
> $10000 for PTE (25 attempts)
> $2000 for Naati
> $10000 for student visa again.
> 
> 
> All I have thay was 80 points after many years !!!
> 
> I am depressed !! I am also thinking to go back
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If not invited on 80, this will be a hardest lession or punishmemt of my life. Life that was wasted by a EOI. That EOI which even doesnt cost 0.5 cent.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abysmal

James018 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here !!!
> 
> I spent over
> $60,000 for my degree
> $15000 for Professional Year
> $10000 for PTE (25 attempts)
> $2000 for Naati
> $10000 for student visa again.
> 
> 
> All I have thay was 80 points after many years !!!
> 
> I am depressed !! I am also thinking to go back
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If not invited on 80, this will be a hardest lession or punishmemt of my life. Life that was wasted by a EOI. That EOI which even doesnt cost 0.5 cent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's so unfortunate... Very annoying... Don't lose hope... You guys can try for Canada 🍁


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here !!!
> 
> I spent over
> $60,000 for my degree
> $15000 for Professional Year
> $10000 for PTE (25 attempts)
> $2000 for Naati
> $10000 for student visa again.
> 
> 
> All I have thay was 80 points after many years !!!
> 
> I am depressed !! I am also thinking to go back
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If not invited on 80, this will be a hardest lession or punishmemt of my life. Life that was wasted by a EOI. That EOI which even doesnt cost 0.5 cent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Seeing you have 25 attempts in PTE, i can assume you are a person with great patient. So i hope you can see my message.


----------



## emios88

Abysmal said:


> It's so unfortunate... Very annoying... Don't lose hope... You guys can try for Canada 🍁


Canada?Dude I can only barely survive winter in victoria.:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> That's what Im doing too. my doe is 13.11.2018. If the labor come to power in May I think everything will be changed in a positive way since they are more reluctant on immigration not like the grubs in power now


Your DOE is November 2018, mine is Feb 2019, ur case is still much much better than me. 

Urgh.... What do I do. 
So you def not going for CPA work experience assessment?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hello my EOI is 80 points 20 Feb 2019. 

What is the possibility of me getting an invite by March 2020???? 
Or should I be planning my next move - moving to regional or change job that matches the accountant requirement and claim extra 5 points in 1 year??? 

I have spent so much time and energy on this i need to know if it is worth it I go through pain for another year for another 5 points or I should sit still and wait.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hello my EOI is 80 points 20 Feb 2019.
> 
> What is the possibility of me getting an invite by March 2020????
> Or should I be planning my next move - moving to regional or change job that matches the accountant requirement and claim extra 5 points in 1 year???
> 
> I have spent so much time and energy on this i need to know if it is worth it I go through pain for another year for another 5 points or I should sit still and wait.


Take a deep breath, and make sure you're in as calm a frame of mind as you can get yourself in to do some frank scenario mapping of the various best case and worst case scenarios. 

Nobody can predict the possibility of getting an invite by March 2020 - policies can change for the better (for some) and for the worse (for some) arbitrarily. 

Just know you're not alone, there are some people waiting to have their skills / anzsco code on the 'right' skills list at the 'right' time.

If you do move to a regional area / change jobs to further match relevant requirements, I would also look for additional benefits apart from just meeting the criteria to get an invite as an accountant. That might help mitigate any disappointment you potentially feel if nothing changes in terms of your prospects in a years time. 

You mentioned in previous posts that CPA has positively assessed your skilled employment - why not include it then? As far as I know, DHA will accept the skills assessing authority's judgement, but verify the documents you used to enable them to make that judgement. 

Consulting a few reputable MARA agents (registration is the bare minimum) to help you develop a strategy and clarify your concerns will probably be money well spent too.


----------



## Abid_R

I have updated my EOI with 80 points on 12th of October 2018. Thought it would take 3-4months at highest to get an invite. But oh my god, now it seems my visa would expire before I get an invite. Btw my eoi is expiring on 1st September '19.

Any idea if I'll get an invite by august'19 round?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

I finally received an email from my PY provider saying I have successfully completed the program and the certificate is ready to be picked up. 

Since I can not pick it up until Monday. Can I claim points today tho? They said my completion date on the certificate is 22 Feb 2019. So it doesnt matter if I pick it up today or Monday is it? 

So I guess my DOE is actually 22 Feb 2019 lol at 80 points.


----------



## James018

Abid_R said:


> I have updated my EOI with 80 points on 12th of October 2018. Thought it would take 3-4months at highest to get an invite. But oh my god, now it seems my visa would expire before I get an invite. Btw my eoi is expiring on 1st September '19.
> 
> Any idea if I'll get an invite by august'19 round?


I was suppose to get invited in Nov 2018 now my visa is expired and waiting for subclass 500 grant. $10000 gone. Hard earned money friends.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## azerty

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I finally received an email from my PY provider saying I have successfully completed the program and the certificate is ready to be picked up.
> 
> Since I can not pick it up until Monday. Can I claim points today tho? They said my completion date on the certificate is 22 Feb 2019. So it doesnt matter if I pick it up today or Monday is it?
> 
> So I guess my DOE is actually 22 Feb 2019 lol at 80 points.


Grats! No, it doesn’t matter as long as the Completion letter says 22 Feb.


----------



## Pvn14

Just a quick question for those who are waiting at 80 for 189. 
Why don’t you choose 190 over 189.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

azerty said:


> Grats! No, it doesn’t matter as long as the Completion letter says 22 Feb.



Well that is what the admin girl who emailed me said. 

I asked her to confirm and she said the date is 22 Feb 2019. 

I wouldnt know 100% for sure until I go pick it up but too lazy to pick it up today so planning to do it on Monday. There shouldnt be any problem right?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Pvn14 said:


> Just a quick question for those who are waiting at 80 for 189.
> Why don’t you choose 190 over 189.


I did both 190 and 189. why not. THo 189 prob better chance for me cuz Im not claiming work exp


----------



## Abid_R

Pvn14 said:


> Just a quick question for those who are waiting at 80 for 189.
> Why don’t you choose 190 over 189.


It doesn't matter if you choose 190 instead of 189, or both. If you don't have significant work experience, you will never get an invite for 190. (I am talking about accountants)

And 189 is a point based system, which means if you have enough points you will get invited. However, 190 is not that straight forward. Having enough points is not enough.

I have ticked 189+190 for my eoi though.


----------



## azerty

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> azerty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grats! No, it doesn’t matter as long as the Completion letter says 22 Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is what the admin girl who emailed me said.
> 
> I asked her to confirm and she said the date is 22 Feb 2019.
> 
> I wouldnt know 100% for sure until I go pick it up but too lazy to pick it up today so planning to do it on Monday. There shouldnt be any problem right?
Click to expand...

I guess you can try updating it now. Worst case scenario is if the date is later you’ll just need to delete the EOI and create a new one.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Your DOE is November 2018, mine is Feb 2019, ur case is still much much better than me.
> 
> Urgh.... What do I do.
> So you def not going for CPA work experience assessment?


If you think this is tough think again about last year this time..No invitations for accountants. But after July the 80's got cleared upto August. So always keep faith bro. Remember the election also coming and the labors are the favs at the moment.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> If you think this is tough think again about last year this time..No invitations for accountants. But after July the 80's got cleared upto August. So always keep faith bro. Remember the election also coming and the labors are the favs at the moment.



Yes that is what I am praying. I hope they clear up at least to my DOE 
Can you shed more lights on the election and the labor party? If labor wins it would be good for us? How and why? 

Many thanks.


----------



## ilovekoala

*190*

I got my 190 NSW invitation.

point 80.


----------



## rush.k

Did you get it today?
Can u pls share ur points break-up?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

ilovekoala said:


> I got my 190 NSW invitation.
> 
> point 80.


You got 80 points for 190 or 85? 

What is your breakdown?


----------



## James018

ilovekoala said:


> I got my 190 NSW invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> point 80.


If you got 190, please dont forget to withdraw 189 Eoi.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovekoala

i will not withdraw my 189 until i get my PR


----------



## James018

ilovekoala said:


> i will not withdraw my 189 until i get my PR


At least suspend it. This way you wont lose your doe.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

There is 1-3 % chance of getting rejected after you lodge PR application. That 1-3% rejection coming from limited evidence of claim points, such as work experience, married couple, & etc.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

At least learn to SUSPEND your EOI. This way you wont get affected and your EOI wont affect those people miserably waiting to get invited.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sat.pal007

ilovekoala said:


> i will not withdraw my 189 until i get my PR


Doesn’t matter your point score are same for 189 and 190 if you will get refused which is minimal chance like 1 to 3 percent. You only in benefit of keeping 189 if your point score adding your experience is at 80 and you got your nomination at 85.

So not for you if you are refused for 190 that you will be granted on 189.


----------



## Faziee

Rusiru91 said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> My designation is support officer and I do the job of an accouns receivable officer. My agent is saying this will not be accepted for work experience points as it is still considered a clerical job and only a full accountant work experience is accepted to claim points. Do you think I should still try to do an assessment with cpa, ipa or caanz and see if it comes positive? I work for a big financial firm and my supervisor said he will help me whatever ways as long aa he is not asked to provide false information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accounts receivable is part of general accountant dutues whereas I do both accounts receivable and payable both plus other duties. I think your job is a clerical one unfortunately
Click to expand...

Did you try getting your experience assesed? My migration agent said a girl from nepal got 3 yr ban last week for claiming experience points on a clerical role. She got negative assessment from cpa but still went ahead and got knocked back. Question is do you pay for all the application fee and everything then this rejection comes? How does it work? Or you get refunded etc.


----------



## James018

Faziee said:


> Did you try getting your experience assesed? My migration agent said a girl from nepal got 3 yr ban last week for claiming experience points on a clerical role. She got negative assessment from cpa but still went ahead and got knocked back. Question is do you pay for all the application fee and everything then this rejection comes? How does it work? Or you get refunded etc.


Thats why I am saying "DO NOT RISK YOUR FUTURE". Only smallest number have Accountant role rest are clerical. You need at least 1 year working experience from clerical to become Accountant. 

Department are now delaying process for people on 85 points so be very careful. They are checking each and every detail to make sure what they claim to get 85 are genuine. 


For your awareness !!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> Did you try getting your experience assesed? My migration agent said a girl from nepal got 3 yr ban last week for claiming experience points on a clerical role. She got negative assessment from cpa but still went ahead and got knocked back. Question is do you pay for all the application fee and everything then this rejection comes? How does it work? Or you get refunded etc.


I actually find this story as a good news and very comforting. Apologies for being harsh, but there are simply too many people trying to claim work experience when their duties are actually not general accountant but simply clerks / admin assistant / acc receivables / acc payables which have handled MYOB. This undermines those that are actually working as assistant accountant /accountant and are trying to build their careers as accountants / auditors in Australia 

Remember, a rejected ITA is never a wasted EOI as this teaches the person never to mess around with immigration. At least that girl learned that lesson the hard way. That's why it is better to assess your work experience with CPA rather than being sorry later.


----------



## Faziee

I am almost sure DOHA doesn’t have that much time and resource to be individually calling companies to confirm work experience claims. As long as the assessment from cpa or ipa comes positive one should be good? Does anyone know what happens if an application gets rejected for unacceptable work experience? Do you get your visa application money refunded with just a 3 year ban in place or everything is gone? It’s like $3755 so just wondering. Can you still go to tribunal with the rejection and continue to stay/work in Australia?


----------



## jontymorgan

Faziee said:


> I am almost sure DOHA doesn’t have that much time and resource to be individually calling companies to confirm work experience claims. As long as the assessment from cpa or ipa comes positive one should be good? Does anyone know what happens if an application gets rejected for unacceptable work experience? Do you get your visa application money refunded with just a 3 year ban in place or everything is gone? It’s like $3755 so just wondering. Can you still go to tribunal with the rejection and continue to stay/work in Australia?


I had a skilled employment experience assessment from ICAA but DOHA still called and emailed my boss to verify my employment dates and duties. The call was about a month after I filed my visa application. I had also submitted payslips, tax forms, and employer references with my application.


----------



## Devina2008

A friend of mine got his PR rejected 7 months ago stating that his employer in India was unable to provide the information that DOHA was seeking for. Although he got positive skill assessment from CPA his PR still got rejected because of that work experience he claimed for. So, with overseas experience DOHA is very strict, they do not rely on CPA or other bodies. Now my friend had lodged MRT but no decision has been made yet. He is going through the most stressful time of his life. 

What I have heard from many is that DOHA is getting really very strict in checking work experiences. So it would be a wise decision if you are unsure about your job title just don't risk your life. If you have an Australian work experience get it assessed first. If it's overseas be 100% sure that you are claiming point for the right position with full of genuine evidences becz Positive skill assessment is also not guaranteed for overseas experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Faziee said:


> I am almost sure DOHA doesnâ€t have that much time and resource to be individually calling companies to confirm work experience claims. As long as the assessment from cpa or ipa comes positive one should be good? Does anyone know what happens if an application gets rejected for unacceptable work experience? Do you get your visa application money refunded with just a 3 year ban in place or everything is gone? Itâ€s like $3755 so just wondering. Can you still go to tribunal with the rejection and continue to stay/work in Australia?


As the posters above shared, not sure where you got the idea that DHA doesn't do employment verification if your skills assessing authority has deemed your experience relevant and skilled. 

My understanding is if your visa is refused due to misleading / bogus documents, then you may get banned for 3/10 years. If the visa is refused for non-integrity reasons then afaik I don't think the same bans apply. 

Regarding appealing to the AAT, my understanding is you generally can if you're onshore when your visa is refused, and yes I believe you will have work rights until a decision is made by the AAT. 

Goes without saying a reputable MARA agent will have the most accurate advice.


----------



## harry4by4

Hello friends
What all verification can be expected from CO. Will there be a formal interview from a professional of same field regarding job duties?

Thanks


----------



## mrbilly

Just a curious observation, the govt actually invited more people in 2017 / 2018 (2,858 invitations) compared with 2015 / 2016 or 2016 / 2017 (2,525 & 2,500). We also need to remember that people often say 2017 / 2018 was the worst year for accountants due to N / A from January - April 2018 but actually there are more accountants invited that year compared to the previous 2 years although not as high as 2014 / 2015 (5,478).

At the moment, there might still be around 1,500 spots left. Hopefully, a miracle can happen from April / May 2019 so that at least those with 80 points DOE xx.02.2019 can be invited before December 2019 / January 2020.

Nevertheless, PLEASE withdraw unused EOIs so as to lessen the sufferings of other migrants.


----------



## Abid_R

mrbilly said:


> Just a curious observation, the govt actually invited more people in 2017 / 2018 (2,858 invitations) compared with 2015 / 2016 or 2016 / 2017 (2,525 & 2,500). We also need to remember that people often say 2017 / 2018 was the worst year for accountants due to N / A from January - April 2018 but actually there are more accountants invited that year compared to the previous 2 years although not as high as 2014 / 2015 (5,478).
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment, there might still be around 1,500 spots left. Hopefully, a miracle can happen from April / May 2019 so that at least those with 80 points DOE xx.02.2019 can be invited before December 2019 / January 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, PLEASE withdraw unused EOIs so as to lessen the sufferings of other migrants.


I hope your speculation is true. We need a miracle very badly!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Abid_R said:


> I hope your speculation is true. We need a miracle very badly!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Yes true we need it. We Accountants suffered more than baddddlyyy. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Just a curious observation, the govt actually invited more people in 2017 / 2018 (2,858 invitations) compared with 2015 / 2016 or 2016 / 2017 (2,525 & 2,500). We also need to remember that people often say 2017 / 2018 was the worst year for accountants due to N / A from January - April 2018 but actually there are more accountants invited that year compared to the previous 2 years although not as high as 2014 / 2015 (5,478).
> 
> At the moment, there might still be around 1,500 spots left. Hopefully, a miracle can happen from April / May 2019 so that at least those with 80 points DOE xx.02.2019 can be invited before December 2019 / January 2020.
> 
> Nevertheless, PLEASE withdraw unused EOIs so as to lessen the sufferings of other migrants.


But the amount of people doing accounting and the number of fake eois has doubled as well.


----------



## jontymorgan

harry4by4 said:


> Hello friends
> What all verification can be expected from CO. Will there be a formal interview from a professional of same field regarding job duties?
> 
> Thanks


I can only comment in my experience. As my employment was outside of Australia it was a representative from the regional Australian embassy who called my employer. rather than the CO. My boss said they asked him how long I had worked for the company and what my duties were. He said it sounded like a regular embassy employee rather than a finance professional who called. They seemed to be checking that the duties he gave them matched those on the employer reference letter.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> But the amount of people doing accounting and the number of fake eois has doubled as well.


That's why we need to keep forcing our friends / fellow migrants to please withdraw their unused EOIs after ITA or probably persuade them to just submit 1 EOI in accounting & 1 EOI in accounting. Please tell everybody you know who are struggling as well to do this. That way, hopefully accounting would move a bit faster. I have been telling everybody I know as well to please withdraw their unused EOIs after ITA. 

For those of us without the age (18-24, 33+ ) or partner /marriage, this is the only possible way to not waste our Australian work experience.


----------



## Aditya97

Hi, as per the current iscah estimate figures, those who are lodging EOI in Feb'19 with 80 points under Accountant will get ITA by Dec'19. This is worrying me a bit as I have got 80 points and proposing to lodge EOI in March'19. Does anyone know if the above information is really true?

http://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-estimates-iscah/

If not, can you tell me by when can I expect an ITA?


----------



## mrbilly

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, as per the current iscah estimate figures, those who are lodging EOI in Feb'19 with 80 points under Accountant will get ITA by Dec'19. This is worrying me a bit as I have got 80 points and proposing to lodge EOI in March'19. Does anyone know if the above information is really true?
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah
> 
> If not, can you tell me by when can I expect an ITA?


It's only a prediction based on the fact that no 80 pointers are invited in Feb 2018.
There are those of us with 80 points in August / September still not yet invited so probably you would need to wait much longer until all those 80 pointers are cleared from August - Feb 2019


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> At least learn to SUSPEND your EOI. This way you wont get affected and your EOI wont affect those people miserably waiting to get invited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Seems he won't bother., So it will be there for another 1 year so


----------



## mrbilly

I hope you and your friends have the conscience to at least your 52 EOIs for 189 accountant and not cause the system to be bogged down. Thanks and please DO NOT cause other hopefuls to suffer:mad2::mad2: 



ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Not sure if you were trolling all that time back - but thankfully such inaccurate advice has not seeped its way into other occupations, particularly other pro-rata occupations.

Can imagine it takes just 1 or 2 people to distort the system.


----------



## shahid15

ilovekoala said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.


Is this sarcasm by the way?? I am not getting it- but if its NOT, something has to be done about this- or people will get crazy ideas and the entire system would be in jeopardy.
Do you know how hard it is for people like us to be in the race??


----------



## azerty

shahid15 said:


> ilovekoala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi friends,
> 
> I also have another question.
> My agent told me that I can submit as many EOIs as possible and the more EOIs I have the more chances I have to get invited.
> 
> me and a couple of my friends have been following this advice and submitting at least two EOIs per day for the past few months for 189.
> I have about 82 EOIs with 75 point for 189 at the moment and need to update my work experience for all of them and increase the point to 80.
> 
> Do I need to manually update my EOIs or are there any faster way to update 52 EOIs at once? I asked my agent and they are not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this sarcasm by the way??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not getting it- but if its NOT, something has to be done about this- or people will get crazy ideas and the entire system would be in jeopardy.
> Do you know how hard it is for people like us to be in the race??
Click to expand...

I hope not, but sadly the EOI system is vulnerable in its current form to this kind of abuse.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, as per the current iscah estimate figures, those who are lodging EOI in Feb'19 with 80 points under Accountant will get ITA by Dec'19. This is worrying me a bit as I have got 80 points and proposing to lodge EOI in March'19. Does anyone know if the above information is really true?
> 
> When will you get a 189 invite - February Estimates from Iscah - Iscah
> 
> If not, can you tell me by when can I expect an ITA?


I am just hoping for a miracle that they will keep continue inviting 80 points. For all those who worked so hard for the genuine points. 

My DOE is 22 Feb 2019. Im just hoping my hard work pay off. I dont mind abit of waiting as long as I eventually get it in a year time.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I am just hoping for a miracle that they will keep continue inviting 80 points. For all those who worked so hard for the genuine points.
> 
> My DOE is 22 Feb 2019. Im just hoping my hard work pay off. I dont mind abit of waiting as long as I eventually get it in a year time.


very slim chance but yea keep praying bruv


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> very slim chance but yea keep praying bruv


Are you saying Im not going to get it?


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Are you saying Im not going to get it?


Dont get panic guys. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Anybody know people with 85 or even 90 points that have not been invited???

So far here's the ones I know;

1. Heyaguy's friend ----- xx.02.2019
2. Heyaguy's friend ----- xx.02.2019
3. A Tan (immitracker) - 10.02.2019


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Anybody know people with 85 or even 90 points that have not been invited???
> 
> 
> 
> So far here's the ones I know;
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Heyaguy's friend ----- xx.02.2019
> 
> 2. Heyaguy's friend ----- xx.02.2019
> 
> 3. A Tan (immitracker) - 10.02.2019


Real and maximum 85 pointers & above will be 30-50 only. Remaining are fake eois. 85 pointers wont lodge double eois, knowing that they will get invited every next round. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Noobmigrator

Hi guys

Hoping you can assist. 

I work in the assurance division of one of the big 4 audit firms. I initially started the PR process (189/190) in September 2018 and obtained a successful skills assessment and skilled employment assessment for ANZCO Code 221213 (external auditor).

In the meantime, I also succeeded in securing an internal transfer to Australia on a 482 visa. My sponsor is handling the 482 process and noted that they would apply for the visa as 221111 (accountant - general). They advised me to obtain a new skills assessment for 221111 as the Department may require me to obtain additional registration should I apply as an external auditor. I managed to obtain a positive skills assessment now for 221111 as well.

My question relates to the skilled employment assessment. The assessing body said I cannot update my employer reference letter to obtain and my current reference letter focused on listing tasks focused on external audit. However, my daily duties also focus on IFRS items.

Do any of you have some guidance on this? Should I just try and proof experience to the Department now with the updated reference letter myself (i.e. tax slips, contracts, bank statements, reference letter etc). If so, how would one deal the trainee part of my contract (i.e. after completing studies, but before I am designated a CA.

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## Pvn14

You work for which big 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noobmigrator

Pvn14 said:


> You work for which big 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is not relevant to the question though? I would prefer not to disclose my employer.


----------



## Thpham

*Can I get a postive skill employment assessment?*

Hi guys,

I hope you all had a great day! I am about to apply for a skill employment assessment from CPA and I'm not sure if you my duties & responsibilities matches with their requirements. These 5 exp points are really crucial to me so I feel extremely nervous to submit it. Can you guys have a look and advise what are my chances of getting a positive assessment with my current role?

Title: Accounts Officer/ Assistant Accountant

Duties:
•	Manage and record daily transactions of all entities in the group.
•	Manage accounts receivable, prepate invoices and follow up on overdue accounts.
•	Manage accounts payable, liaising with suppliers and dissect operating costs.
•	Set up weekly payroll, examine expenses reimbursements submitted by employees.
•	Perform monthly bank-statement reconciliation, trial balance inspection for errors.
•	Liasing with financial institutions to ensure funds are secured for the business.
•	Maintaining the companies’ computer-based accounting system, update and reconcile all accounts, prepare monthly and end of financial year adjusting journals. 
•	Assist the auditors with annual financial audit.
•	Conduct financial investigation, calculate the profitability of the main companies in the group, preparing monthly profit & loss reports for all the entities and other reports including final reconcilation of events, foreign currency accounts reconciliation.
•	Preparation of Quarterly GST reports, Business Activity Statements and yearly payroll tax return for all entities.
•	Assisting the Accountant with preparing financial statements for all entities.
•	Regularly inspect the cash flow of all entities, reconciling and preparing reports of daily deposits for monthly and bi-monthly payouts to clients.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## mrbilly

Thpham said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I hope you all had a great day! I am about to apply for a skill employment assessment from CPA and I'm not sure if you my duties & responsibilities matches with their requirements. These 5 exp points are really crucial to me so I feel extremely nervous to submit it. Can you guys have a look and advise what are my chances of getting a positive assessment with my current role?
> 
> Title: Accounts Officer/ Assistant Accountant
> 
> Duties:
> •	Manage and record daily transactions of all entities in the group.
> •	Manage accounts receivable, prepate invoices and follow up on overdue accounts.
> •	Manage accounts payable, liaising with suppliers and dissect operating costs.
> •	Set up weekly payroll, examine expenses reimbursements submitted by employees.
> •	Perform monthly bank-statement reconciliation, trial balance inspection for errors.
> •	Liasing with financial institutions to ensure funds are secured for the business.
> •	Maintaining the companies’ computer-based accounting system, update and reconcile all accounts, prepare monthly and end of financial year adjusting journals.
> •	Assist the auditors with annual financial audit.
> •	Conduct financial investigation, calculate the profitability of the main companies in the group, preparing monthly profit & loss reports for all the entities and other reports including final reconcilation of events, foreign currency accounts reconciliation.
> •	Preparation of Quarterly GST reports, Business Activity Statements and yearly payroll tax return for all entities.
> •	Assisting the Accountant with preparing financial statements for all entities.
> •	Regularly inspect the cash flow of all entities, reconciling and preparing reports of daily deposits for monthly and bi-monthly payouts to clients.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


From the title (assistant accountant) and duties mentioned, CPA might give positive assessment. Disclaimer: As I'm not a representative from CPA, I would not give assurance regarding results of assessment. 

Just give it a shot first. If CPA gives negative assessment, go to CAANZ / IPA. One of my friends received negative assessment from CPA but positive assessment from CAANZ so my friend claimed the work experience points. If you have gone to CPA CAANZ & IPA and they all give negative assessment, don't claim work experience points since DOHA has been very strict nowadays in regards to work experience


----------



## Noobmigrator

Noobmigrator said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hoping you can assist.
> 
> I work in the assurance division of one of the big 4 audit firms. I initially started the PR process (189/190) in September 2018 and obtained a successful skills assessment and skilled employment assessment for ANZCO Code 221213 (external auditor).
> 
> In the meantime, I also succeeded in securing an internal transfer to Australia on a 482 visa. My sponsor is handling the 482 process and noted that they would apply for the visa as 221111 (accountant - general). They advised me to obtain a new skills assessment for 221111 as the Department may require me to obtain additional registration should I apply as an external auditor. I managed to obtain a positive skills assessment now for 221111 as well.
> 
> My question relates to the skilled employment assessment. The assessing body said I cannot update my employer reference letter to obtain and my current reference letter focused on listing tasks focused on external audit. However, my daily duties also focus on IFRS items.
> 
> Do any of you have some guidance on this? Should I just try and proof experience to the Department now with the updated reference letter myself (i.e. tax slips, contracts, bank statements, reference letter etc). If so, how would one deal the trainee part of my contract (i.e. after completing studies, but before I am designated a CA.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!


Anyone???


----------



## mrbilly

Noobmigrator said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Hoping you can assist.
> 
> I work in the assurance division of one of the big 4 audit firms. I initially started the PR process (189/190) in September 2018 and obtained a successful skills assessment and skilled employment assessment for ANZCO Code 221213 (external auditor).
> 
> In the meantime, I also succeeded in securing an internal transfer to Australia on a 482 visa. My sponsor is handling the 482 process and noted that they would apply for the visa as 221111 (accountant - general). They advised me to obtain a new skills assessment for 221111 as the Department may require me to obtain additional registration should I apply as an external auditor. I managed to obtain a positive skills assessment now for 221111 as well.
> 
> My question relates to the skilled employment assessment. The assessing body said I cannot update my employer reference letter to obtain and my current reference letter focused on listing tasks focused on external audit. However, my daily duties also focus on IFRS items.
> 
> Do any of you have some guidance on this? Should I just try and proof experience to the Department now with the updated reference letter myself (i.e. tax slips, contracts, bank statements, reference letter etc). If so, how would one deal the trainee part of my contract (i.e. after completing studies, but before I am designated a CA.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance!


I might try to assist as best as possible. My title job is "Accountant" in the Audit & Assurance division and I have been doing all duties of external auditor, but CPA assessed me as having experience similar to 22111 general accountant. 

My suggestion is to go to other assessing bodies such as CA ANZ / IPA with a new reference letter from your firm since they are also able to assess your duties. As long as you have worked in that firm after your degree's graduation, been paid full time salary and have performed responsibilities as general accountant even without the CA, the assessing bodies would not mind giving positive work experience assessment. Give it a shot and see whether your would be able to obtain positive work assessment for 22111 from other assessing bodies 

Disclaimer: I'm not from the assessing bodies. My advice is based solely on my limited experience. Consult a migration agent / lawyer for better advice.


----------



## mrbilly

*Work Experience*

Hey guyss,

Just heard the latest episode from Iscah answering queries. If you are doing acc payables / acc receivables / bookkeeper duties, you might not qualify as general accountant since your responsibilities are more likely to fall under bookkeeper / clerks instead of Accountant. 

That's why please consider carefully your work experience before you claim the points. Safest way to do this is to assess your work experience with CPA / CAANZ / IPA before making the claim.


----------



## James018

Anyone on 85 points ? Just want to get a rough figure. 

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

I can see that some groups of people lodged several hundreds of fake eois on 80 points in July & August last year. And regular number of 80-90 fake eois on 85. 

Had there been no fake eois, Accountants cuttoff would have moved at least 80-90 days in October last year ( instead of 41 days, 40-50 days decreased).

Had there been no fake eois, Accountants cuttoff would have moved at least 80-90 days in November last year ( instead of 34 days, 50-60 days decreased again).

Had there been no fake eois, Accountants cuttoff would have moved at least 35-45 days in December last year ( instead of only 8 days, 27-35 days decreased).

Had there been no fake eois, Accountants cuttoff would have moved at least 27-35 days in January last year ( instead of only 6 days, 30-40 days decreased).

Total movement decreased = 50+60+45+35=190 days or 6 VALUABLE MONTHS !!!



Hope that people get porsecuted very soon !


----------



## James018

Warning !!!! Department of home affairs must porsecute them now.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> Warning !!!! Department of home affairs must porsecute them now.
> View attachment 89970
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure if anyone has ever had criminal charges brought against them for providing false or misleading information in a SkillSelect EOI - I'm sure there are plenty who lodged a visa with such false or misleading info and got rejected.

On the other hand, the system does not prevent people from submitting multiple EOI's with accurate information. Not that doing so increases your chance of getting an invite / getting a visa.

Perhaps it is worth highlighting the issue to the various migration agency peak bodies who have established communication channels with the department. 

Or if engaging with the department directly, emphasize the equity angle for applicants less (although that is what matters to us on a personal level), instead framing it as a risk management issue in that the national migration agenda which is intertwined with multiple other national agendas is open to easy exploitation. 

If you are able to link it to national security (which I think is quite plausible), all the better, and the more likely bureaucrats will be willing to investigate.


----------



## James018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has ever had criminal charges brought against them for providing false or misleading information in a SkillSelect EOI - I'm sure there are plenty who lodged a visa with such false or misleading info and got rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the system does not prevent people from submitting multiple EOI's with accurate information. Not that doing so increases your chance of getting an invite / getting a visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it is worth highlighting the issue to the various migration agency peak bodies who have established communication channels with the department.
> 
> 
> 
> Or if engaging with the department directly, emphasize the equity angle for applicants less (although that is what matters to us on a personal level), instead framing it as a risk management issue in that the national migration agenda which is intertwined with multiple other national agendas is open to easy exploitation.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are able to link it to national security (which I think is quite plausible), all the better, and the more likely bureaucrats will be willing to investigate.


I think DOHA currently investigating to charge those with fake eois. 

I dont know about the top one as it was there for years, but the "Porsecution Notice" is recently update by DOHA

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014

If people are interested, I can help with some guidance for NAATI CCL Exam and provide a lot of tips to help!

Drop a pm!
Might create a group chat. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

naman1282 said:


> If people are interested, I can help with some guidance for NAATI CCL Exam and provide a lot of tips to help!
> 
> Drop a pm!
> Might create a group chat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We have done

Degree
PY
Pte
NAATI
Everything. We dont need anymore. ENOUGH !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I think DOHA currently investigating to charge those with fake eois.
> 
> I dont know about the top one as it was there for years, but the "Porsecution Notice" is recently update by DOHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


They don't have the enough resources


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> I think DOHA currently investigating to charge those with fake eois.
> 
> I dont know about the top one as it was there for years, but the "Porsecution Notice" is recently update by DOHA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I vividly recall that warning being there back in June 2018 when I did my own EOI - I've tried using WayBackMachine to check any archived snapshot of the site, but there don't seem to be any archived with a working link.

I hope they don't waste resources on false and misleading information, but rather create a system that prohibits or attaches a cost of some sort to submitting more than one EOI - this will eliminate duplicate EOI's with accurate information (and false and misleading information) that are clogging up the system, and take 2 invite cycles to be churned.


----------



## James018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I vividly recall that warning being there back in June 2018 when I did my own EOI - I've tried using WayBackMachine to check any archived snapshot of the site, but there don't seem to be any archived with a working link.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't waste resources on false and misleading information, but rather create a system that prohibits or attaches a cost of some sort to submitting more than one EOI - this will eliminate duplicate EOI's with accurate information (and false and misleading information) that are clogging up the system, and take 2 invite cycles to be churned.


I agree

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I vividly recall that warning being there back in June 2018 when I did my own EOI - I've tried using WayBackMachine to check any archived snapshot of the site, but there don't seem to be any archived with a working link.
> 
> I hope they don't waste resources on false and misleading information, but rather create a system that prohibits or attaches a cost of some sort to submitting more than one EOI - this will eliminate duplicate EOI's with accurate information (and false and misleading information) that are clogging up the system, and take 2 invite cycles to be churned.


Anyway don't think anything will be changed soon. By the time they fix this drama, it will be too late for us


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> Anyway don't think anything will be changed soon. By the time they fix this drama, it will be too late for us


They will surprise us. Dont be too pessimistic. They are fully aware of whats happening. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Email a few journalists - if it gets media traction you can be almost guaranteed that resources will be devoted to investigating the issue a little more


----------



## James018

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Email a few journalists - if it gets media traction you can be almost guaranteed that resources will be devoted to investigating the issue a little more


Yes we need much needed media attention to this issue? Anybody knows beeter way to reach media if yes lets do it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> Yes we need much needed media attention to this issue? Anybody knows beeter way to reach media if yes lets do it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


If you're serious, I would recommend summarizing the issue on one page:

1. Some context behind the SkillSelect system, and when it came about, its original intention, its mechanics (e.g. how EOI's have a 24 month validity and can be invited twice before being churned). 

2. The weaknesses of the system, basically stemming from the ability to lodge multiple EOI's --> lots of 'genuine' EOI's that will be invited twice before being churned (clogging up the system).

Some anecdotal data to show this (e.g. from forum posts here), practitioner analysis of how dates might have moved given reasonable assumptions and how the present system is inadequate (e.g. from ISCAH), potential for Freedom of Information data to corroborate this (e.g. if you asked the department for the proportion of EOI's that are removed from SkillSelect after being invited twice - perhaps it is significant). 

3. Why this is important to the department / the Australian public: 

Integrity of the whole general skilled migration system could be compromised (imagine if a state-sponsored actor with nefarious interests wanted to choke Australia of certain skilled occupations) --> see if you can demonstrate how this builds incoherence between what the economy 'needs' and what the present system is delivering in reality --> potentially link it to national security. 

I would definitely get in touch with:

a) Abdul Rizvi:

"Abul Rizvi was a senior official in the Department of Immigration from the early 1990s to 2007 when he left as Deputy Secretary. He was awarded the Public Service Medal and the Centenary Medal for services to development and implementation of immigration policy, including in particular the reshaping of Australia’s intake to focus on skilled migration. He is currently doing a PhD on Australia’s immigration policies."

He has been quite critical of the current state of affairs (not just policy-wise, but policy administration wise) regarding immigration in Australia. 

See some of his work here:
https://insidestory.org.au/authors/abul-rizvi/

b) Sally White:

She has been covering the ACT 190 nomination program debacle the past few months, and seems to take an empathetic approach. I'm aware of her cause I live in Canberra.

https://www.canberratimes.com.au/po...it-didn-t-act-until-june-20180830-p500ss.html

Both of them might have further contacts / fora that might be suitable if they are not keen to explore the Skill Select issue.


----------



## James018

Hi Accountants


You all might be worried when you might get invited. Some of you might have 2 or more EOIS, which are queuing in EOIS pipeline. 

I would like to request to you all please SUSPEND other EOIS you have. This way your DOE of suspended EOIS wouldnt change. If needed ( unlikely ) you may activate that EOIS in the future. 


Please share this to your friends who dont know about EOIS impact.


Thank you. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abid_R

The tension is killing me! Oh my god!

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Skillselect January result is out ! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abid_R

James018 said:


> Skillselect January result is out !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Why do they take so long to consolidate all these info? Looks like it's just a spreadsheet full of year old information.

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

There are 300 invitations but cutoff date only moved 6 days. This meant either there are so many double invites & fake EOIs or that there are so many people with 80+ points. From the table itself we can see there are 200 people with 85 points.
*
I'm very surprised how can 200+ people achieved 85 points in a month *

Please guysss at least suspend your unused EOIs after you have received ITA. Or else karma would get you later in life


----------



## James018

There are fake eois on all 80, 75, 90, 95 points

So many fake eois were lodged so cutoff wouldnt drop to 75 or reach 85 and than regular fake 85.


What the HEELL !!! We are landing NOWHERE !! Skillselect system is hackedddd !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

I've been checking immitracker, forums & I have not seen people with 85++ points from 12 Feb 2019. How come then there are so many people with 85++ points? I regularly checked forums & immitracker and there are very few people with 85+++ points there. 

Those of you with 85 + points and are not yet being invited (DOE after 11.02.2019), would you kindly please share your points breakdown & DOE??? Just wanna have a rough estimate of how many accountants are having 85 +++ poins. 

Thanks


----------



## Abid_R

mrbilly said:


> I've been checking immitracker, forums & I have not seen people with 85++ points from 12 Feb 2019. How come then there are so many people with 85++ points? I regularly checked forums & immitracker and there are very few people with 85+++ points there.
> 
> Those of you with 85 + points and are not yet being invited (DOE after 11.02.2019), would you kindly please share your points breakdown & DOE??? Just wanna have a rough estimate of how many accountants are having 85 +++ poins.
> 
> Thanks


Exactly.


Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham1

mrbilly said:


> From the title (assistant accountant) and duties mentioned, CPA might give positive assessment. Disclaimer: As I'm not a representative from CPA, I would not give assurance regarding results of assessment.
> 
> Just give it a shot first. If CPA gives negative assessment, go to CAANZ / IPA. One of my friends received negative assessment from CPA but positive assessment from CAANZ so my friend claimed the work experience points. If you have gone to CPA CAANZ & IPA and they all give negative assessment, don't claim work experience points since DOHA has been very strict nowadays in regards to work experience





mrbilly said:


> Hey guyss,
> 
> Just heard the latest episode from Iscah answering queries. If you are doing acc payables / acc receivables / bookkeeper duties, you might not qualify as general accountant since your responsibilities are more likely to fall under bookkeeper / clerks instead of Accountant.
> 
> That's why please consider carefully your work experience before you claim the points. Safest way to do this is to assess your work experience with CPA / CAANZ / IPA before making the claim.



Thanks for the response mrbilly, i sure hope they give it a positive but still very worried. Your warning is exactly what I fear, AP, AR is a part of my duties so I am worried that I will be mistaken for a bookkeeper. I have known some accountants who also do AR & AP, does anyone know what are the criteria CPA uses to distinguish these two positions?


----------



## mrbilly

Thpham1 said:


> Thanks for the response mrbilly, i sure hope they give it a positive but still very worried. Your warning is exactly what I fear, AP, AR is a part of my duties so I am worried that I will be mistaken for a bookkeeper. I have known some accountants who also do AR & AP, does anyone know what are the criteria CPA uses to distinguish these two positions?


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

The duties listed below is of a bookkeeper & therefore might be ineligible for General Accountant:
1.keeping financial records, and maintaining and balancing accounts using manual and computerised systems
2.monitoring cash flow and lines of credit
3.preparing and producing financial statements, budget and expenditure reports and 4.analyses using account books, ledgers and accounting software packages
5.preparing invoices, purchase orders and bank deposits
6.reconciling accounts against monthly bank statements
7.verifying recorded transactions and reporting irregularities to management
8.may be required to prepare forms reporting business tax entitlements and obligations such as the amount of goods and services tax paid and collected

Again, seek a CPA assessment first just to make sure. IF CPA gives negative assessment, go to CAANZ or IPA. BUT it is suggested NOT to claim points without CPA work assessment, especially as DOHA is clamping down on work experience claims with so many 85+++ pointers


----------



## Rusiru91

5 OF MY FRIENDS ON 80 WILL BE MOVING TO 85 this june so you can add those guys to the list too


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> The duties listed below is of a bookkeeper & therefore might be ineligible for General Accountant:
> 1.keeping financial records, and maintaining and balancing accounts using manual and computerised systems
> 2.monitoring cash flow and lines of credit
> 3.preparing and producing financial statements, budget and expenditure reports and 4.analyses using account books, ledgers and accounting software packages
> 5.preparing invoices, purchase orders and bank deposits
> 6.reconciling accounts against monthly bank statements
> 7.verifying recorded transactions and reporting irregularities to management
> 8.may be required to prepare forms reporting business tax entitlements and obligations such as the amount of goods and services tax paid and collected
> 
> Again, seek a CPA assessment first just to make sure. IF CPA gives negative assessment, go to CAANZ or IPA. BUT it is suggested NOT to claim points without CPA work assessment, especially as DOHA is clamping down on work experience claims with so many 85+++ pointers


Also company budget and company tax returns play a vital role


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> 5 OF MY FRIENDS ON 80 WILL BE MOVING TO 85 this june so you can add those guys to the list too


May I know their points' breakdown such that they can move from 80 to 85 in June?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 OF MY FRIENDS ON 80 WILL BE MOVING TO 85 this june so you can add those guys to the list too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I know their points' breakdown such that they can move from 80 to 85 in June?
Click to expand...

Same, I know atleast 10 people who ll move to 85 in the next 6 months.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> May I know their points' breakdown such that they can move from 80 to 85 in June?


They all studies here. did PY and got 20 from PTE and married to a skilled person. so another 5 points. This june and April they do the Naati and there you go 85


----------



## Rusiru91

Rockstarapaque said:


> Same, I know atleast 10 people who ll move to 85 in the next 6 months.


There will be more that we don't know of.. Good luck for the 80 points holders. Im keeping my experience as the last card :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mrbilly

While I do have a proposed solution that might help keep the number of EOI submitted low, this would be hugely controversial. So I hope you guys would bear with me

My proposed solution is that onshore accountants need to have 1 year working experience in Australia in order for their PR to be granted when they receive ITA. In this way, Australia would take only those with working experience and onshore graduates without Australian working experience cannot apply for Permanent Residency even with high points since their EOIs would be immediately rejected. 

This has been done on several occupations including actuary. But again, my proposed solution might be controversial so any opinions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> They all studies here. did PY and got 20 from PTE and married to a skilled person. so another 5 points. This june and April they do the Naati and there you go 85


Taking Naati exam does not guarantee you passing the exam. And it takes 1 month to get the result. which means May and July when they know the results. 

If they fail have to sign up again and Naati normally all booked out for several months then have to wait 1 month for results as well. 

I dont think all 5 of ur friends get 85 by June.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> While I do have a proposed solution that might help keep the number of EOI submitted low, this would be hugely controversial. So I hope you guys would bear with me
> 
> My proposed solution is that onshore accountants need to have 1 year working experience in Australia in order for their PR to be granted when they receive ITA. In this way, Australia would take only those with working experience and onshore graduates without Australian working experience cannot apply for Permanent Residency even with high points since their EOIs would be immediately rejected.
> 
> This has been done on several occupations including actuary. But again, my proposed solution might be controversial so any opinions would be greatly appreciated


Lol...That's not practical at all. Even the locals finding it hard to find work in the accounting field how come the International students going find work under the exact criteria? Plus this will result to decrease international students studying Accounting here. What might be practical is give the priority to the local applicants , in that way more international students will come to study here and will create more revenue.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Taking Naati exam does not guarantee you passing the exam. And it takes 1 month to get the result. which means May and July when they know the results.
> 
> If they fail have to sign up again and Naati normally all booked out for several months then have to wait 1 month for results as well.
> 
> I dont think all 5 of ur friends get 85 by June.


Not in Sinhalese language mate.. The pass rate is nearly 99%. November and Oct it was 100% ...lol ..Only person I knew failed this exam did the Naati on December and he aleady booked his exam for April again


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Not in Sinhalese language mate.. The pass rate is nearly 99%. November and Oct it was 100% ...lol ..Only person I knew failed this exam did the Naati on December and he aleady booked his exam for April


This is so unfair. Was there some cheating or what. 

The pass rate for vietnamese is like 20% or lower. In may 2018, the pass rate would prob be 5%-10% due to the riddiculous exam content. 

That is riddiculous. I did PTE in one go after self studying for 3 days and i got 90/90. 

Yet it took me 3 tries to do Naati. 

Yet some people did 20+ tries in PTE and pass Naati in 1 go and pass rate is 100%? 

The graders must be cheating


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> This is so unfair. Was there some cheating or what.
> 
> The pass rate for vietnamese is like 20% or lower. In may 2018, the pass rate would prob be 5%-10% due to the riddiculous exam content.
> 
> That is riddiculous. I did PTE in one go after self studying for 3 days and i got 90/90.
> 
> Yet it took me 3 tries to do Naati.
> 
> Yet some people did 20+ tries in PTE and pass Naati in 1 go and pass rate is 100%?
> 
> The graders must be cheating


No cheating involved bro.. I can guaranty that... Exact year ago pass rate was around 1%. for the Naati and the first few rounds of CCL and then suddenly everything changed. Good materials and the marking criteria seems to be easy..Lucky even I passed in the first go and was the top results in my batch  It took me 5 attempts to clear PTE  If I had done PTE earlier then I would have got the Invitation by now :brick:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> No cheating involved bro.. I can guaranty that... Exact year ago pass rate was around 1%. for the Naati and the first few rounds of CCL and then suddenly everything changed. Good materials and the marking criteria seems to be easy..Lucky even I passed in the first go and was the top results in my batch  It took me 5 attempts to clear PTE  If I had done PTE earlier then I would have got the Invitation by now :brick:


Still 100% pass rate is very suspicious. 

I know some other languages they had the materials beforehand or something. 

What's the point of a test if 100% of people pass? You know it doesnt make sense. 

So people did PTE for 5+ and 20+ times yet simply pass in 1 go for CCL? All of them? 
Everyone? 

This doesnt make any sense. 
Either the test materials were distributed beforehand or the graders go easy so that their people can get PR here.


----------



## outrageous_view

mrbilly said:


> While I do have a proposed solution that might help keep the number of EOI submitted low, this would be hugely controversial. So I hope you guys would bear with me
> 
> My proposed solution is that onshore accountants need to have 1 year working experience in Australia in order for their PR to be granted when they receive ITA. In this way, Australia would take only those with working experience and onshore graduates without Australian working experience cannot apply for Permanent Residency even with high points since their EOIs would be immediately rejected.
> 
> This has been done on several occupations including actuary. But again, my proposed solution might be controversial so any opinions would be greatly appreciated


Most other occupations need x amount of work experience in order to get a skills assessment, so this isn't really very controversial imo.


----------



## Rusiru91

outrageous_view said:


> Most other occupations need x amount of work experience in order to get a skills assessment, so this isn't really very controversial imo.


The occupations you're referring are like trade occupations or medical occupations. Im not sure about others


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Still 100% pass rate is very suspicious.
> 
> I know some other languages they had the materials beforehand or something.
> 
> What's the point of a test if 100% of people pass? You know it doesnt make sense.
> 
> So people did PTE for 5+ and 20+ times yet simply pass in 1 go for CCL? All of them?
> Everyone?
> 
> This doesnt make any sense.
> Either the test materials were distributed beforehand or the graders go easy so that their people can get PR here.


I think the graders went extremely easy . The main reason I believe is that whoever pass ccl cannot work as an entrepreneur whereas before who ever passed naati can work as an entrepreneur so there was threat to the grader's job security but now no problem. But that's my assumption layball:


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Still 100% pass rate is very suspicious.
> 
> I know some other languages they had the materials beforehand or something.
> 
> What's the point of a test if 100% of people pass? You know it doesnt make sense.
> 
> So people did PTE for 5+ and 20+ times yet simply pass in 1 go for CCL? All of them?
> Everyone?
> 
> This doesnt make any sense.
> Either the test materials were distributed beforehand or the graders go easy so that their people can get PR here.


The best part is , I had a friend from Bangladesh but he was born in Sri Lanka but studied and lived in Bangladesh. He also did the CCL with me and just passed , got exact 63. How good was that


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rusiru91 said:


> The occupations you're referring is like trade occupations or medical occupations. Im not sure about others


Nearly all VETASSESS (the largest skills assessing authority afaik) occupations require at least one year of post-qualification experience, in some cases more. 

ACS requires 1 to 6 years of post-qualification experience. 

My skills assessing authority requires at minimum 1 to 2 years of post-qualification experience depending on the ANZSCO. 

For trade occupations you sometimes need to demonstrate your skills to an assessor too. 

There seems to be a disproportionate amount of fresh grad / early career Accountants seeking to migrate to Australia as compared to other ANZSCO codes, in addition to other trends like a clogged up SkillSelect pipeline (as compared to other ANZSCO codes).


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> I think the graders went extremely easy . The main reason I believe is that whoever pass ccl cannot work as an entrepreneur whereas before who ever passed naati can work as an entrepreneur so there was threat to the grader's job security but now no problem. But that's my assumption layball:


Yes, i think the graders just went extremely easy on them .

But that is not fair because 5 points were MUCH easily earned compared to people who speak other languages. 

Like for vietnamese ccl, last year it was 5% and now between 10-20%. 

I got upset cuz at least I know for PTE is all fair and equal across languages 
I did PTE in 1 go and got 90/90 and it took me 3 days to study, and CCL costed me 1 year of my life. 

I am fluent in both languages cuz I was brought up in english-speaking country since young. But I did find CCL exam was riddiculous at first, that's why I failed CCL twice.


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Lol...That's not practical at all. Even the locals finding it hard to find work in the accounting field how come the International students going find work under the exact criteria? Plus this will result to decrease international students studying Accounting here. What might be practical is give the priority to the local applicants , in that way more international students will come to study here and will create more revenue.


The problem is there are too many local (onshore) applicants without the exact work experience required by the govt. That's why CPA & CAANZ keeps screaming for more accountants but govt is reluctant because they know few of those accounting graduates are willing to work as an accountant after PR. Why work as accountant in accounting firm with low pay & big responsibility when you can work somewhere else with less responsibility, less stress & but higher salary. Finally, there are simply massive requirements from accounting firms, including PR or citizens holdings so they can be assured the employees would stay in the firm. 

That's why people try to increase points because that's the only reasonable way to get PR considering low job availability & low salary and high stress working as an accountant. Once they get PR, of course they would not want to work as accountant. 

If this is implemented, it would simply reduce number of accountants studying in Aussie but would increase number of people studying in other fields. In fact, many of those accounting graduates have started studying many other occupations just to get PR. What do you guys think???


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yes, i think the graders just went extremely easy on them .
> 
> But that is not fair because 5 points were MUCH easily earned compared to people who speak other languages.
> 
> Like for vietnamese ccl, last year it was 5% and now between 10-20%.
> 
> I got upset cuz at least I know for PTE is all fair and equal across languages
> I did PTE in 1 go and got 90/90 and it took me 3 days to study, and CCL costed me 1 year of my life.
> 
> I am fluent in both languages cuz I was brought up in english-speaking country since young. But I did find CCL exam was riddiculous at first, that's why I failed CCL twice.


I don't agree with the fact that PTE is a proper way to measure English language. Whereas IELTS make much more sense. Some people just memorized the answers for PTE. Specially with the writing and speaking so ridiculous.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> The problem is there are too many local (onshore) applicants without the exact work experience required by the govt. That's why CPA & CAANZ keeps screaming for more accountants but govt is reluctant because they know few of those accounting graduates are willing to work as an accountant after PR. Why work as accountant in accounting firm with low pay & big responsibility when you can work somewhere else with less responsibility, less stress & but higher salary. Finally, there are simply massive requirements from accounting firms, including PR or citizens holdings so they can be assured the employees would stay in the firm.
> 
> That's why people try to increase points because that's the only reasonable way to get PR considering low job availability & low salary and high stress working as an accountant. Once they get PR, of course they would not want to work as accountant.
> 
> If this is implemented, it would simply reduce number of accountants studying in Aussie but would increase number of people studying in other fields. In fact, many of those accounting graduates have started studying many other occupations just to get PR. What do you guys think???


Good idea for the future :amen:


----------



## James018

Lets hope guys next round will at least relief most of us. 


Anyway invitations are not like last year. Becoz last year they stopped inviting since Nov/Dec but this year at least there are invites except last round.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Also remember getting 85 is nearly impossible. Maybe 5-7 out of every 100.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Those who claim fake experience in rush will realise their worst mistake after they will receive rejection from case officer.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Also remember getting 85 is nearly impossible. Maybe 5-7 out of every 100.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


85 is achievable not impossible though ....It's hard for people does not work in the relevant field or single


----------



## Rusiru91

When I graduated the points required was 65-70. I was been so stupid and started enjoying life until it's too late ...lol


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> I don't agree with the fact that PTE is a proper way to measure English language. Whereas IELTS make much more sense. Some people just memorized the answers for PTE. Specially with the writing and speaking so ridiculous.


That only if they cheat. 

I dont cheat and just did it all by myself so at least it is somewhat proper and reasonable. Plus I did it in one go so not like i had some special techniques or tips. 

But 100% pass rate for your CCL language is def suspicious.


----------



## outrageous_view

Rusiru91 said:


> The occupations you're referring are like trade occupations or medical occupations. Im not sure about others


I know VETASSES and ACS / ICT occupations need 1 year of work experience in Australia to have positive skills assessment.

If overseas experience, the requirements increases depending on your degree.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> That only if they cheat.
> 
> I dont cheat and just did it all by myself so at least it is somewhat proper and reasonable. Plus I did it in one go so not like i had some special techniques or tips.
> 
> But 100% pass rate for your CCL language is def suspicious.


Guess what now all of them ahead you mate with 85


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> 85 is achievable not impossible though ....It's hard for people does not work in the relevant field or single


It's not about being single. 

It is that you have to be in a relationship with a non-citizen, non-PR skilled person whose occupation is on the list. lol That's it.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> It's not about being single.
> 
> It is that you have to be in a relationship with a non-citizen, non-PR skilled person who occupation is on the list. lol That's it.


yea true..best thing is to make sure your partner gets the right qualification


----------



## Rusiru91

Also I know one guy his wife got a marketing degree but she has done ACCA, because of that CPA gave a positive skill assessment. He's doing Naati in March and he will get 85 too


----------



## Rusiru91

Too many loop holes in the system apparently


----------



## Abid_R

Is there anyone whose visa is expiring this year?

Have you thought of any other way?
____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Is there anyone whose visa is expiring this year?
> 
> Have you thought of any other way?
> 
> DOE 12-Oct-19
> 80pts
> Accountant General


My 485 visa expires in September 2019. 

Thinking of asking company to either do 482 or 407 visa. 
Not sure. 

Or maybe going back to school to pursue Data Science. Urgh why cant data science be on the list. Or mathematics or statistics. Those were my majors. Not some accounting crap. urgh.


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> My 485 visa expires in September 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of asking company to either do 482 or 407 visa.
> 
> Not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe going back to school to pursue Data Science. Urgh why cant data science be on the list. Or mathematicals or statistics. Those were my major. Not some accounting crap. urgh.


Good options.

I am still not sure, what I am gonna do. My visa expires October this year. I have heard, once you are done with your master's, they don't normally grant visa for another master's or bachelor's or even diploma.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Good options.
> 
> I am still not sure, what I am gonna do. My visa expires October this year. I have heard, once you are done with your master's, they don't normally grant visa for another master's or bachelor's or even diploma.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


That is just nonsense. 

They dont accept if u did masters then go back and do some irrelevant, useless diploma. Who would reject someone wanting to do a 2nd master degree. 

I did masters in Finance @ UNSW and thinking of doing masters of Data science at Usyd, dont think that would be a problem. Cuz that is actually what I am interested.


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> Good options.
> 
> I am still not sure, what I am gonna do. My visa expires October this year. I have heard, once you are done with your master's, they don't normally grant visa for another master's or bachelor's or even diploma.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


You can definitely do something equal or higher but not lower. But don't worry hopefully you will get the invitation by July I guess


----------



## Abid_R

Rusiru91 said:


> You can definitely do something equal or higher but not lower. But don't worry hopefully you will get the invitation by July I guess


Thanks for your kind words, but I assume the reality is against us. 

I will try to find something relevant and that adds value. Need to buy some more time.



____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Thanks for your kind words, but I assume the reality is against us.
> 
> I will try to find something relevant and that adds value. Need to buy some more time.
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


you prob get the invite before your visa expires.


----------



## Neeraj1328

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> That is just nonsense.
> 
> They dont accept if u did masters then go back and do some irrelevant, useless diploma. Who would reject someone wanting to do a 2nd master degree.
> 
> I did masters in Finance @ UNSW and thinking of doing masters of Data science at Usyd, dont think that would be a problem. Cuz that is actually what I am interested.


My 485 expired on 25th Nov 18. I took admission in a college for Advanced Diploma in Leadership and Management on 20th Nov and applied for visa on 24th Nov. I had no hope of it getting approved. Luckily, before I got my study visa decision, I got my invitation on 11th Jan so I withdrew my study visa application AFTER lodging my 189. 

Few Tips:
In case you are close to getting an invitation and your 485 is expiring and if you:

1. Apply for a study visa and it gets approved before you get invitation, you have to stay on study visa until you get your grant. If you cancel your study visa after lodging the application you will get Bridging Visa E i.e. Zero working right and no travel rights.

2. Apply for a study visa and you get your invitation before getting any study visa decision, you will obviously lodge your application and then withdraw your application. In this case, because you were on a Bridging Visa when applied for 189, you will get Bridging Visa C (Full work rights but no travel rights)

3. Apply for a study visa and the study visa gets rejected, you can apply for an appeal at the tribunal. In this case until the tribunal gets to a decision, you get full work rights as well as travel rights. At the moment, it takes an average of 1 year before your case even gets heard. Hopefully you get your invitation in the meantime and apply for 189. No problem at all.

I Sincerely hope that you get your invitation within your 485 visa. Good Luck!


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> you prob get the invite before your visa expires.


Oh, I forgot to mention, visa expiry is not my only concern.

My 80pts EOI is going to expire on 1st Sep'19. (I know i am fool and should have created a new EOI instead of updating the old one). Which means, I have to receive the invitation by the August round. Otherwise, I am doomed.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## outrageous_view

Neeraj1328 said:


> My 485 expired on 25th Nov 18. I took admission in a college for Advanced Diploma in Leadership and Management on 20th Nov and applied for visa on 24th Nov. I had no hope of it getting approved. Luckily, before I got my study visa decision, I got my invitation on 11th Jan so I withdrew my study visa application AFTER lodging my 189.
> 
> Few Tips:
> In case you are close to getting an invitation and your 485 is expiring and if you:
> 
> 1. Apply for a study visa and it gets approved before you get invitation, you have to stay on study visa until you get your grant. If you cancel your study visa after lodging the application you will get Bridging Visa E i.e. Zero working right and no travel rights.
> 
> 2. Apply for a study visa and you get your invitation before getting any study visa decision, you will obviously lodge your application and then withdraw your application. In this case, because you were on a Bridging Visa when applied for 189, you will get Bridging Visa C (Full work rights but no travel rights)
> 
> 3. Apply for a study visa and the study visa gets rejected, you can apply for an appeal at the tribunal. In this case until the tribunal gets to a decision, you get full work rights as well as travel rights. At the moment, it takes an average of 1 year before your case even gets heard. Hopefully you get your invitation in the meantime and apply for 189. No problem at all.
> 
> I Sincerely hope that you get your invitation within your 485 visa. Good Luck!


Question... how would this work in terms of payment and getting your eCOE? Will you get a bridging visa while applying for a study visa BEFORE you even get accepted to an institution or?

from my memory (which is bad) you have to pay uni fees before you can get your COE and then your student visa?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention, visa expiry is not my only concern.
> 
> My 80pts EOI is going to expire on 1st Sep'19. (I know i am fool and should have created a new EOI instead of updating the old one). Which means, I have to receive the invitation by the August round. Otherwise, I am doomed.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General



Oh nooo... Best of luck. 

Worst case scenario is, have u lodged a new EOI yet? It would have DOE of Feb or March 2019 but still a back up in case ur current EOI expires before an invite


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Oh nooo... Best of luck.
> 
> Worst case scenario is, have u lodged a new EOI yet? It would have DOE of Feb or March 2019 but still a back up in case ur current EOI expires before an invite


Yes backup EOI done!

Never thought it would take such a bad turn with 80! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Neeraj1328

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> That is just nonsense.
> 
> They dont accept if u did masters then go back and do some irrelevant, useless diploma. Who would reject someone wanting to do a 2nd master degree.
> 
> I did masters in Finance @ UNSW and thinking of doing masters of Data science at Usyd, dont think that would be a problem. Cuz that is actually what I am interested.





outrageous_view said:


> Question... how would this work in terms of payment and getting your eCOE? Will you get a bridging visa while applying for a study visa BEFORE you even get accepted to an institution or?
> 
> from my memory (which is bad) you have to pay uni fees before you can get your COE and then your student visa?


Because, the colleges had a monthly payment plan, I had to pay around $900 approx for fee to get COE and $1100 approx for visa, around $1500 for Bupa OSHC (2 singles). After that you have to pay 800 approx per month in fee.


----------



## James018

Hopefully, 80 pointers get picked up and move quickly from March. 




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abid_R

Neeraj1328 said:


> Because, the colleges had a monthly payment plan, I had to pay around $900 approx for fee to get COE and $1100 approx for visa, around $1500 for Bupa OSHC (2 singles). After that you have to pay 800 approx per month in fee.


Can you share the name of the college? If its okay.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> Can you share the name of the college? If its okay.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


There are tons of colleges mate..Asia Pacific. Kings college and there's another one in Auburn. Most backpackers go to cheap colleges where you only have 1 or 2 days class per week


----------



## Neeraj1328

Abid_R said:


> Can you share the name of the college? If its okay.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Gen Institute on Collins Street


----------



## Abid_R

Neeraj1328 said:


> Gen Institute on Collins Street


Thanks mate!

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## James018

Fake Eois

There were series of fake EOIS lodged to rapidly slow down cutoff movement not just in Accounting but in all occupations. 

You will be shocked to see the movements of all the occupations.

I will share you all with link

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#gid=1736832009





Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Fake Eois
> 
> There were series of fake EOIS lodged to rapidly slow down cutoff movement not just in Accounting but in all occupations.
> 
> You will be shocked to see the movements of all the occupations.
> 
> I will share you all with link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#gid=1736832009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


This is the reason why DOHA got the additional notice to warn culprits from misusing the system.








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Back in early 2010s, govt closed PR pathway for hairdressers & cooks such that those taking those courses are left in limbo. Many hairdressing colleges closed because of the change of govt policy. In short term, some people suffered loss but in the medium & long term people adapted and the ones suffering most are those hopeful migrants. 

I fear that accountants would suffer the same fate too very soon. With accountants driving the points to nearly 85 (nearly unattainable for most occupations except IT, engineering) and the facts that accounting firms prefer citizens or PR holders, govt might take out accounting from SOL very soon if this insane trends of 85++ being invited continues. In short term, accounting PY firms would suffer but in not in long term since PY also has engineering & IT

I hope my prediction will not come true. Probably the only solution to prevent this is to impose a one year work experience requirement in Australia so that only those with working experience can apply for PR. Or if govt increases ceilings, which is unlikely at all


----------



## Abid_R

mrbilly said:


> Probably the only solution to prevent this is to impose a one year work experience requirement in Australia so that only those with working experience can apply for PR. Or if govt increases ceilings, which is unlikely at all


This is not a solution, because people are already getting fake 1yr experience in exchange of $12,000-$15,000. If work experience becomes mandatory, only the price of that experience will go up. Because, accounting firms/ other companies do not want to employ someone who is not pr/citizen or doesn't have local experience. What a limbo... oh my god.


----------



## Abid_R

James018 said:


> Fake Eois
> 
> There were series of fake EOIS lodged to rapidly slow down cutoff movement not just in Accounting but in all occupations.
> 
> You will be shocked to see the movements of all the occupations.
> 
> I will share you all with link
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...YKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/htmlview#gid=1736832009


600 invites in last two moths and the cutoff date just moved 14 days... what a shame:faint:


----------



## James018

Abid_R said:


> This is not a solution, because people are already getting fake 1yr experience in exchange of $12,000-$15,000. If work experience becomes mandatory, only the price of that experience will go up. Because, accounting firms/ other companies do not want to employ someone who is not pr/citizen or doesn't have local experience. What a limbo... oh my god.


Some genuine people also dont have work experience. In my case I spent whole 4 years chasing points and didnt have time to think anything except points. Mandatory work experience may be your choice as you have accounting jobs but generally speaking this is not a solutions. 

We need fairer system. One should get may be extra points if he/she is coming from business/finance to accounting degree. Today people whatever their academic background is coming to study accounting. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Some genuine people also dont have work experience. In my case I spent whole 4 years chasing points and didnt have time to think anything except points. Mandatory work experience may be your choice as you have accounting jobs but generally speaking this is not a solutions.
> 
> We need fairer system. One should get may be extra points if he/she is coming from business/finance to accounting degree. Today people whatever their academic background is coming to study accounting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Also Australian work experience points should be of at least 2 years not 1 year. 1 year work experience can be purchased and many did and got PR.

In my view point 2 years of work experience only get 5 points this is what CPA is advising DOHA for last 2 years.

CPA also advising DOHA to increase number of quotas but for last 3 years DOHA didnt take any step to increase these numbers but increased the passmark or cutoff points instead.



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Accounting profession is highly excluded by DOHA, though this profession is highly considered throughout the globe.

There are many jobs available in this profession such as accounting, investing, financing, banking, insurance, almost everywhere. 

As per the rule ceilings value is determined on the basis of total number of employed throughout Australia (2.5% if I am correct of total employed). If we considered that, accountants must get at least 8000-10000 ceilings or more, but getting 2500 but only 1500 may get chance due to double/multiple/fake EOIS.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

So what advise you guys would give to your friends or relatives who are about to come to study Accounting degree in bachelor and Master in Australia?

There are over 30000 or more Accounting students taking degrees in Australia every where, paying over 1 billion Aud in Australia every year


What you guys think? Where they will go now?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> So what advise you guys would give to your friends or relatives who are about to come to study Accounting degree in bachelor and Master in Australia?
> 
> There are over 30000 or more Accounting students taking degrees in Australia every where, paying over 1 billion Aud in Australia every year
> 
> 
> What you guys think? Where they will go now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I am 100% sure seeing cutoff 80/85, they will be forced to think unless their agents lure them to apply studying in Australia.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

There are still very limited jobs in regional like Tas, Darwin, NT and so forth. Friends of mine still have inadequate $ to survive. More ppl are gone to Tas and said its hard to find jobs.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> I am 100% sure seeing cutoff 80/85, they will be forced to think unless their agents lure them to apply studying in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot !!

They are also paying $$$$ 100ks dollars together in PTE, NAATI, and PY, employing thousands of people throughout Australia, paying million of dollars of taxes.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Oh I forgot !!
> 
> They are also paying $$$$ 100ks dollars together in PTE, NAATI, and PY, employing thousands of people throughout Australia, paying million of dollars of taxes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And this is what we do to see cutoff on 85 ???? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> And this is what we do to see cutoff 85 points ?????????
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


And this is what we spent to see those hundreds of fake eois???

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Governement have to spend on infrastructure. 

STOP blaming immigrants. STOP politics on immigrants.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

This will ultimately encourage migrants to file PR claiming fake partner points, fake work experience points and fake and fake. This is what DOHA have to deal with very soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Governement have to spend on infrastructure and STOP blaming immigrants. STOP politics on immigrants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Govt has proposed providing a regional visa in which migrants would need to stay 3-5 years in certain regional areas to get PR. They have been talking about it for quite a while but so far DAMA has applied only to NT & Warnambool area of VIC. Govt has not rolled out the new type of visa for regional migrants. 

I wouldn't mind living in regional area for 3 - 5 years as long as I get the PR. I really wish govt would roll out a new visa which would force all migrants to stay in regional to get PR. 

The thing is immigrants can't vote so of course govt would easily blame migrants since they cannot affect the govt at all but would affect Australian citizens.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Govt has proposed providing a regional visa in which migrants would need to stay 3-5 years in certain regional areas to get PR. They have been talking about it for quite a while but so far DAMA has applied only to NT & Warnambool area of VIC. Govt has not rolled out the new type of visa for regional migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind living in regional area for 3 - 5 years as long as I get the PR. I really wish govt would roll out a new visa which would force all migrants to stay in regional to get PR.
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is immigrants can't vote so of course govt would easily blame migrants since they cannot affect the govt at all but would affect Australian citizens.


But working sooo hard for this many years and still moving ro regional and stay for another 4-5 years. Do you thing is fair for someone who already spent healthy number of years in particular area?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Also Australian work experience points should be of at least 2 years not 1 year. 1 year work experience can be purchased and many did and got PR.
> 
> In my view point 2 years of work experience only get 5 points this is what CPA is advising DOHA for last 2 years.
> 
> CPA also advising DOHA to increase number of quotas but for last 3 years DOHA didnt take any step to increase these numbers but increased the passmark or cutoff points instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


You can qualify for 482 visa already if you have 2 years work experience. That's why govt scrapped 457 visa since there are so many people abusing 457 visa by paying for work experience for 4 straight years. Increasing work experience to 2 years for 5 points work experience would result in more abuse since many are willing to pay fake work experience for 2 years just to get 5 points. Just look at the abuse of 457

2 years for 5 points is unattainable for all graduates, not just accountants. IT, engineers & non pro-rata graduates would find it extremely difficult to claim points based since 485 is valid for 2 years only and it would take around 6 months to get a job.


----------



## mrbilly

Abid_R said:


> This is not a solution, because people are already getting fake 1yr experience in exchange of $12,000-$15,000. If work experience becomes mandatory, only the price of that experience will go up. Because, accounting firms/ other companies do not want to employ someone who is not pr/citizen or doesn't have local experience. What a limbo... oh my god.


Don't worry, govt can uncover this scheme quite easily. I've seen in the news of DOHA catching people with fake work experience as well and rejecting the PR straight away just because they pay their own employers to get that work experience.

Anyway, maybe fake work experience would require at least $20k / year. This is considering you are paying for your own salary 20 (minimum hours per week) *$18 (minimum salary)*52 (1 year = 52 weeks) = $18,720 plus fees you need to pay to that firm (probably 10 - 20% of salary) 

I believe most claiming work experience are genuinely working in Australia, but as bookkeeper or clerks. I hope you would not mind sharing the experience of your friends who have tried this fake work experience & successfully get their PR granted.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> But working sooo hard for this many years and still moving ro regional and stay for another 4-5 years. Do you thing is fair for someone who already spent healthy number of years in particular area?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Melbourne & Sydney is now too crowded since all people naturally go there. Moving to regional & staying there for 3 - 5 years ensure you are assimilated into Australia since it would be difficult to meet fellow migrants from the same country in regional. Therefore, the people you can meet are mostly Australians or migrants from various countries

I really hope govt would roll out this new regional visa type very soon. I've seen so many cases of migrants moving from X country to Australia but they interact only with people from the same X country.


----------



## James018

How many of you did check the link I shared early morning today?

Can you see the cutoff moving very slowly in all occupations?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abid_R

James018 said:


> How many of you did check the link I shared early morning today?
> 
> Can you see the cutoff moving very slowly in all occupations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yea, its terrible.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## James018

I am going to POST the number of invitations and the number of visas lodged between PRO RATAS & NON PRO RATAS. All figures are based on FOI DOHA.

Yes, it is true. Due to thousands of wasted PRO RATAS invites, only over 30% invitations were actually lodged for visas and remaining 70% went to NON PRO RATAS.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

Anyone done CPA or planning to start this year?


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> Anyone done CPA or planning to start this year?


I am planning to do CPA once I get my 189 visa. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

It is unlikely that 200 accountants would get 85 points in a month between Dec - Jan.
70 - 100 is still plausible but 200 simply does not make sense.

The only explanation I can come up with this is that the 189 occupational ceiling of accountant is also shared with 190 along with those double invites & fake EOIs. Remember that accountant number is so highly discriminated that 22111 occupational ceiling is also shared with other visa categories. Therefore, 200 invitations @ 85 might include state sponsorship figures for 190 visa for accountants. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I am planning to do CPA once I get my 189 visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Im planning to start from next intake. No point of waiting for the 189.. Just need to be moving forward with something


----------



## James018

Please ignore the first excel sheet due to typo error.

Here are the possible number of 189 visa applications lodged to date. 

You can clearly see almost 5000 PRORATA invitations were wasted Vs just over 1000 NON PRORATAS. 

Disclaimer: All this figures are calculated based on wastes invites & FOI released figures.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Please ignore the first excel sheet due to typo error.
> 
> Here are the possible number of 189 visa applications lodged to date.
> 
> You can clearly see almost 5000 PRORATA invitations were wasted Vs just over 1000 NON PRORATAS.
> 
> Disclaimer: All this figures are calculated based on wastes invites & FOI released figures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yea bro, nothing else we can do


----------



## arf712

I still believe all 80 pointers are safe. But sad to see how some would-be(!) 85 pointers enjoying the situation.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> It is unlikely that 200 accountants would get 85 points in a month between Dec - Jan.
> 70 - 100 is still plausible but 200 simply does not make sense.
> 
> The only explanation I can come up with this is that the 189 occupational ceiling of accountant is also shared with 190 along with those double invites & fake EOIs. Remember that accountant number is so highly discriminated that 22111 occupational ceiling is also shared with other visa categories. Therefore, 200 invitations @ 85 might include state sponsorship figures for 190 visa for accountants.
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong.


To clear your doubt, those 200 on 85 points are including all occupations. Yes, more than 60% of them are Accountants alone. These 200 including all fake eois, multipe eois & double invites. 

Remember since Oct, cutoff didnt move as it should have in almost all occupations. Some group of people are lodging fake eois in thousands, as a result we in all occupations are suffering. 


Here is the link to check cutoff movement along with the invitations. All pro ratas didnt move at all as it should have.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1736832009

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry4by4

Hello friends What all verification can be expected from CO. Will there be a telephonic interview by a finance professional of the employer and the candidate or just a general confirmation like an HR does?

Thanks


----------



## harry4by4

jontymorgan said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello friends
> What all verification can be expected from CO. Will there be a formal interview from a professional of same field regarding job duties?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I can only comment in my experience. As my employment was outside of Australia it was a representative from the regional Australian embassy who called my employer. rather than the CO. My boss said they asked him how long I had worked for the company and what my duties were. He said it sounded like a regular embassy employee rather than a finance professional who called. They seemed to be checking that the duties he gave them matched those on the employer reference letter.
Click to expand...




Hello

Thanks a lot for replying
Can you please tell me how long did the conversation between your employer and embassy people last? Also did you receive any call regarding the same?


----------



## jontymorgan

harry4by4 said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks a lot for replying
> Can you please tell me how long did the conversation between your employer and embassy people last? Also did you receive any call regarding the same?


The conversation was about 5 minutes long. The only reason I knew about it was that my boss told me he received a phone call and an email. I did not receive any contact from DIBP about my employment. The only contact I received was a notice saying a CO had been allocated to my case.


----------



## rush.k

So they basically only verify over the phone or email. No in-person inspections??


----------



## Moiz23

Hi All,

I will have 85 points for 190 on 15th March. Breakdown includes 5 points for work experience and 20 points for superior English.

I will have 85 points for 190 and 80 points for 189. I am claiming spouse work experience points and her occupation is only listed for 190 visa purposes. 

Should I expect an invitation from NSW with 85 points + 5 SS points between March to June? 

Thanks,


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will have 85 points for 190 on 15th March. Breakdown includes 5 points for work experience and 20 points for superior English.
> 
> I will have 85 points for 190 and 80 points for 189. I am claiming spouse work experience points and her occupation is only listed for 190 visa purposes.
> 
> Should I expect an invitation from NSW with 85 points + 5 SS points between March to June?
> 
> Thanks,


I have 85 points DOE 04.12.2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but so far I have not received anything.

Someone in this forum has also posted with DOE October 2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but not invitation yet 

Therefore, don't think you can expect invitation from NSW anytime soon.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I will have 85 points for 190 on 15th March. Breakdown includes 5 points for work experience and 20 points for superior English.
> 
> I will have 85 points for 190 and 80 points for 189. I am claiming spouse work experience points and her occupation is only listed for 190 visa purposes.
> 
> Should I expect an invitation from NSW with 85 points + 5 SS points between March to June?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> I have 85 points DOE 04.12.2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but so far I have not received anything.
> 
> Someone in this forum has also posted with DOE October 2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but not invitation yet
> 
> Therefore, don't think you can expect invitation from NSW anytime soon.
Click to expand...

I personally know someone who got invited in january with 85 points for 190 80+5ss with 5 points as work exp. DOE- 3.12.2018. Also, someone in this forum got invited with same breakdown with DOE 26.11.2018. Not sure how it works. Maybe they also see if the person is currently residing in NSW or not.


----------



## Moiz23

mrbilly said:


> I have 85 points DOE 04.12.2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but so far I have not received anything.
> 
> Someone in this forum has also posted with DOE October 2018 with 5 points work experience + 20 points superior English but not invitation yet
> 
> Therefore, don't think you can expect invitation from NSW anytime soon.


Have you received an invitation for 189? 190 has been inviting people with 80 points so not sure why you have not yet received an invitation? Considering all 85 pointers are cleared upto 05th Feb, assuming you have received an invitation?


----------



## Moiz23

Rockstarapaque said:


> I personally know someone who got invited in january with 85 points for 190 80+5ss with 5 points as work exp. DOE- 3.12.2018. Also, someone in this forum got invited with same breakdown with DOE 26.11.2018. Not sure how it works. Maybe they also see if the person is currently residing in NSW or not.



i have been staying in Sydney for the last 6 years now haha.


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Have you received an invitation for 189? 190 has been inviting people with 80 points so not sure why you have not yet received an invitation? Considering all 85 pointers are cleared upto 05th Feb, assuming you have received an invitation?


I haven't received 189 ITA since my DOE is 04.12.2018 @ 80 points

For 190, probably the reason I'm not invited is I'm living in QLD and NSW govt is keen towards inviting those staying in NSW only with 5 points experience. I asked my agent and she said I have not received any pre-invites.


----------



## Moiz23

I said i will have 85 points without SS. With SS, I will have 90 points. However, I will only have 85 points for 190 and not 189..


----------



## harry4by4

jontymorgan said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks a lot for replying
> Can you please tell me how long did the conversation between your employer and embassy people last? Also did you receive any call regarding the same?
> 
> 
> 
> The conversation was about 5 minutes long. The only reason I knew about it was that my boss told me he received a phone call and an email. I did not receive any contact from DIBP about my employment. The only contact I received was a notice saying a CO had been allocated to my case.
Click to expand...


I am claiming maximum points for work experience. Do you think enquire my might be a bit more deep?How many points did you claim for your work experience?


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> I said i will have 85 points without SS. With SS, I will have 90 points. However, I will only have 85 points for 190 and not 189..


Oh I see. Your situation is a bit different from the usual ones that's why I was a bit confused.

With 90 points including 5 for work experience, 5 points SS & 5 for wife , you can expect preinvite from NSW 190 very soon. Just don't forget to suspend the 189 once you have received 190 ITA, not 190 preinvite. 

Thanks


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> So they basically only verify over the phone or email. No in-person inspections??


No not in Australia, it happens in other countries like India, pakistan and others


----------



## Heyaguy

5 more days to go for the invites, and my agent gave me a hope he has only received 9 applications with 85 pointers for 189. Just FYI: Agent is based in Sydney


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> 5 more days to go for the invites, and my agent gave me a hope he has only received 9 applications with 85 pointers for 189. Just FYI: Agent is based in Sydney


Is your agent a good/popular on in Sydney? 

Cuz his sample would probably be biased. How many 80 pointers does he have?


----------



## KETANKATE94

jontymorgan said:


> The conversation was about 5 minutes long. The only reason I knew about it was that my boss told me he received a phone call and an email. I did not receive any contact from DIBP about my employment. The only contact I received was a notice saying a CO had been allocated to my case.


Hi

My experience letter is given by my immediate manager with his mobile no and company email. But now he has resigned from the existing job and joined new organisation. 

I have to accept the invitation for 190. Waiting for my infant baby passport.

What should I do if co contact my manager over mail id, as it might get blocked within few weeks. His mobile no will be working.

What should I do in this case?

Appreciate ur help


Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Is your agent a good/popular on in Sydney?
> 
> Cuz his sample would probably be biased. How many 80 pointers does he have?


yeah he is quite popular but he won't give any info, he just told me he got 9 waiting on 85 this month


----------



## Heyaguy

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi
> 
> My experience letter is given by my immediate manager with his mobile no and company email. But now he has resigned from the existing job and joined new organisation.
> 
> I have to accept the invitation for 190. Waiting for my infant baby passport.
> 
> What should I do if co contact my manager over mail id, as it might get blocked within few weeks. His mobile no will be working.
> 
> What should I do in this case?
> 
> Appreciate ur help
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


They will contact someone who works at your firm,not the guy who left


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> yeah he is quite popular but he won't give any info, he just told me he got 9 waiting on 85 this month


But do you know what the % of 85 pointers among all 189 applications he has? 

Cuz the figure 9 is not very helpful for us to know at all to see if there is hope for 80 pointers.


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> But do you know what the % of 85 pointers among all 189 applications he has?
> 
> Cuz the figure 9 is not very helpful for us to know at all to see if there is hope for 80 pointers.


Na man he didn't give me much info, normally he told me its normally 15-20 every month after the Jan (based on last year info) so he expects 2-3 days movement for 80 pointers max and he specifically told my other mate who is at 80 (9th Oct 2018) to look for options as a lot of onshore are about to crack 85 soon which are already signed up with him.

Can you guyz please check with your agents too?


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Na man he didn't give me much info, normally he told me its normally 15-20 every month after the Jan (based on last year info) so he expects 2-3 days movement for 80 pointers max and he specifically told my other mate who is at 80 (9th Oct 2018) to look for options as a lot of onshore are about to crack 85 soon which are already signed up with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guyz please check with your agents too?


I checked with at least 5 different agents. None of them have applicants on 85 points.


Agent that you received advised from is randomly saying that figure. And let you know that 85 points cannot be cracked. Its not like Pte or Naati to crack 85 points.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> I checked with at least 5 different agents. None of them have applicants on 85 points.
> 
> 
> Agent that you received advised from is randomly saying that figure. And let you know that 85 points cannot be cracked. Its not like Pte or Naati to crack 85 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Consult with somone who have in depth analysis before concluding the fact. These are the agents who influence students to get $$$. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> Na man he didn't give me much info, normally he told me its normally 15-20 every month after the Jan (based on last year info) so he expects 2-3 days movement for 80 pointers max and he specifically told my other mate who is at 80 (9th Oct 2018) to look for options as a lot of onshore are about to crack 85 soon which are already signed up with him.
> 
> Can you guyz please check with your agents too?


Wait, so what does your agent mean? 

There is no hope or there is hope for 80 pointers ?Only 2-3 days movements? That is too riddiculous tho.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> Consult with somone who have in depth analysis before concluding the fact. These are the agents who influence students to get $$$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe agents like him are the ones lodging fakes eois


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah maybe agents like him are the ones lodging fakes eois


These are the gents influencing migrants to claim fake parter/spouse points, work experience etc.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

I message iscah and they said there is still hope for 80 pointers. 

My agent told me the waiting time for 80 pointerns would be between 6-12 months.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> These are the gents influencing migrants to claim fake parter/spouse points, work experience etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Do these agents sucessfully help their clients to get fake partner and work experience poins tho? They dont get caught????


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> I checked with at least 5 different agents. None of them have applicants on 85 points.
> 
> 
> Agent that you received advised from is randomly saying that figure. And let you know that 85 points cannot be cracked. Its not like Pte or Naati to crack 85 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Welcome to 2018
Age: 30
Study:20
PTE: 20
NAATI: 5
PY:5
------
Easy 80

Most of the new students coming they are in regional and already sorting out their way to gain experience

Regional: 5
Experience: 5

Easy 90, now just imagine if someone has spouse points too? Due to competition all are planning well before and it will go 85+ soon and its reality


----------



## jontymorgan

harry4by4 said:


> I am claiming maximum points for work experience. Do you think enquire my might be a bit more deep?How many points did you claim for your work experience?


I also claimed the full 15 points for work experience.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Wait, so what does your agent mean?
> 
> There is no hope or there is hope for 80 pointers ?Only 2-3 days movements? That is too riddiculous tho.


Most people already achieves 80 from September - December due to age, py, partner / work experience. Most of those about to get 85 are planning to take naati within the next 6 months to get extra points. That's why Heyaguys' agent says many at 80 will get 85 this year.

Moreover, young couple are more likely to claim the previously unclaimed partner points. As long as you have a wife / partner whose occupation is on the SOL (can be of different occupation but must be on SOL), you can claim partner points. Previously many people are reluctant to do this but with competition becoming insane, many couples are willing to try.

Nevertheless, remember that a REJECTED ITA is never a wasted EOI due to visa ban. I always delight in seeing people getting visa refusals due to claiming fake partner / work experience points.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> Welcome to 2018
> Age: 30
> Study:20
> PTE: 20
> NAATI: 5
> PY:5
> ------
> Easy 80
> 
> Most of the new students coming they are in regional and already sorting out their way to gain experience
> 
> Regional: 5
> Experience: 5
> 
> Easy 90, now just imagine if someone has spouse points too? Due to competition all are planning well before and it will go 85+ soon and its reality


It works like that, in a perfect world. 
but I highly disagree. 

We all have 2 years on 485 visa. 
Are you saying it take them 1 year to finish PY, NAATI, CCL and 1 year for work experience. And manage to find the "perfect" partner who has skills assessment that is on the list? 

I highly doubt tho. Not everyone doing accounting jobs would be able to claim as their responsibilities do not meet requirements, not everyone with a partner will be able to claim points cuz not eligible (this is my case). So should I break up with my partner so just find someone who fits the criteria???? 

Everything done perfectly in 2 years time? I dont think this speaks for everyone out there. 

I am someone who plans ahead very well so I did PTE back in when I was uni. I studied for 3 days and got 90/90 in 1 try. However, it took me 1 year to clear CCL and PY. And seems like I am not claiming work experience nor partner points. 

In reality, I happened to know so many people taking PTE for years, over 20 times without being able to claim it until almost after 2 years of their graduation date. I honestly barely know anyone who got 90/85 points easily, even with good planning. 

So yeah, I dont think everyone can easily claim ALL those points you just mentioned.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> It works like that, in a perfect world.
> but I highly disagree.
> 
> We all have 2 years on 485 visa.
> Are you saying it take them 1 year to finish PY, NAATI, CCL and 1 year for work experience. And manage to find the "perfect" partner who has skills assessment that is on the list?
> 
> I highly doubt tho. Not everyone doing accounting jobs would be able to claim as their responsibilities do not meet requirements, not everyone with a partner will be able to claim points cuz not eligible (this is my case). So should I break up with my partner so just find someone who fits the criteria????
> 
> Everything done perfectly in 2 years time? I dont think this speaks for everyone out there.
> 
> I am someone who plans ahead very well so I did PTE back in when I was uni. I studied for 3 days and got 90/90 in 1 try. However, it took me 1 year to clear CCL and PY. And seems like I am not claiming work experience nor partner points.
> 
> In reality, I happened to know so many people taking PTE for years, over 20 times without being able to claim it until almost after 2 years of their graduation date. I honestly barely know anyone who got 90/85 points easily, even with good planning.
> 
> So yeah, I dont think everyone can easily claim ALL those points you just mentioned.



Also, those who struggle to even get 90 PTE would likely be unemployed (onshore applicants). 

I dont know international applicants around me who even get a decent office job, unless their english skills are at least 90 PTE. But I do know some who fake work experience. This is the reality and this is what I know as I live in Sydney. 

2 of my friends I know who worked in accouting failed to claim work experience cuz their employers backed out in the end. So this kinda unexpected thing happened all the time. 

Or would you date someone just cuz they have skills assessment etc? It is jsut riddiculous. 

90 points or 85 points are not something easily earned and planned.


----------



## arf712

Some people think getting 85/90/95 is a piece of cake. You have to click too many variables to get to 85 which is very difficult. I have a broad network of people I know in Sydney. Some from my community, some from my workplace. I hardly find any people even with 80 points. Most of them are struggling with PTE and CCL test. Trust me, it is only multiple EOIs that slowing us down. And students who will graduate shortly, it will take them 1.5 to 2 years to reach even 80. Anyways, only time will tell what gonna happen.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

arf712 said:


> Some people think getting 85/90/95 is a piece of cake. You have to click too many variables to get to 85 which is very difficult. I have a broad network of people I know in Sydney. Some from my community, some from my workplace. I hardly find any people even with 80 points. Most of them are struggling with PTE and CCL test. Trust me, it is only multiple EOIs that slowing us down. And students who will graduate shortly, it will take them 1.5 to 2 years to reach even 80. Anyways, only time will tell what gonna happen.


Agreed, 

Hypothetically 85/90 points is possible. But not everyone has everything that meets the requirements. 

If only my partner was a non-citizen, non-PR then I would get 5 extra points, for example.

Or if my friends' firm agreed to sponsor them then they get 85 points for example. 
So many variables that come with it. 

I found PTE to be a piece of cake, while CCL to be difficult because my Vietnamese is weak. I believe it would be the opposite for alot of people. I dont know a single person who did both PTE and CCL in one go.


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> It works like that, in a perfect world.
> but I highly disagree.
> 
> We all have 2 years on 485 visa.
> Are you saying it take them 1 year to finish PY, NAATI, CCL and 1 year for work experience. And manage to find the "perfect" partner who has skills assessment that is on the list?
> 
> I highly doubt tho. Not everyone doing accounting jobs would be able to claim as their responsibilities do not meet requirements, not everyone with a partner will be able to claim points cuz not eligible (this is my case). So should I break up with my partner so just find someone who fits the criteria????
> 
> Everything done perfectly in 2 years time? I dont think this speaks for everyone out there.
> 
> I am someone who plans ahead very well so I did PTE back in when I was uni. I studied for 3 days and got 90/90 in 1 try. However, it took me 1 year to clear CCL and PY. And seems like I am not claiming work experience nor partner points.
> 
> In reality, I happened to know so many people taking PTE for years, over 20 times without being able to claim it until almost after 2 years of their graduation date. I honestly barely know anyone who got 90/85 points easily, even with good planning.
> 
> So yeah, I dont think everyone can easily claim ALL those points you just mentioned.


I am just showing the reality rest on you how you want to take it, I can guarantee there will be no invite at 80 after July


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> I am just showing the reality rest on you how you want to take it, I can guarantee there will be no invite at 80 after July


That is something everyone knows. 

We expect people getting invites @ 80 points in the next FY, not this current FY


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> I am just showing the reality rest on you how you want to take it, I can guarantee there will be no invite at 80 after July


I cant gurantee Heyaguy will get invitation !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arf712

All the 85 pointers please raise your hands. We need 3500 people with 85 pointers by July 2019 so that all the 80 pointers will search alternate pathways. Want to see some 90 pointers as well. 😀


----------



## James018

@85 point no one will come to study Accounting or finance. Students may find other countries like US or Canada. 


1 Bill Aud alone from Accounting degree export will be endanger. That will hurt the economy baddly. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

arf712 said:


> All the 85 pointers please raise your hands. We need 3500 people with 85 pointers by July 2019 so that all the 80 pointers will search alternate pathways. Want to see some 90 pointers as well. ðŸ˜€


If i have 85 points or 90 points, I wouldnt be in this forum FYI lol.


----------



## James018

We Accountants also need 100 points as well. DOHA need to bring that cutoff to 100 so we all can chase that 100 mark. 

Really frustrating.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KETANKATE94

Heyaguy said:


> They will contact someone who works at your firm,not the guy who left


But I have mentioned his mobile no and mail id. And he was my reporting manager.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> @85 point no one will come to study Accounting or finance. Students may find other countries like US or Canada.
> 
> 
> 1 Bill Aud alone from Accounting degree export will be endanger. That will hurt the economy baddly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Govt actually doesn't care because they would instead encourage migrants to seek alternative pathways. Many of course would be and is already taking alternative pathways instead of accounting such as electricians / plumbers.

That's the case back in 2010 when govt takes out hairdressing & arts from SOL. Hundreds of small colleges closed but govt doesn't care. Nearly 10 years later, accounting might suffer the same fate as hairdressing as well


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @85 point no one will come to study Accounting or finance. Students may find other countries like US or Canada.
> 
> 
> 1 Bill Aud alone from Accounting degree export will be endanger. That will hurt the economy baddly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Govt actually doesn't care because they would instead encourage migrants to seek alternative pathways. Many of course would be and is already taking alternative pathways instead of accounting such as electricians / plumbers.
> 
> That's the case back in 2010 when govt takes out hairdressing & arts from SOL. Hundreds of small colleges closed but govt doesn't care. Nearly 10 years later, accounting might suffer the same fate as hairdressing as well
Click to expand...

I am not sure if you are aware that accounting itself contributes a huge amount of money in the economy. The only reason why accounting is still there is because of the amount of money it contributes. Hairdresser and arts were never even close to Accounting. I am sure things will eventually get better. Just have to stay calm.


----------



## jontymorgan

KETANKATE94 said:


> But I have mentioned his mobile no and mail id. And he was my reporting manager.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


I had a similar situation. My first boss who wrote the letter with my employment date and duties left the organization before I applied for my visa. The embassy official called the organization's main office phone line and asked to speak with my new boss. My old boss' email was automatically forwarded to my to new boss' email address.


----------



## KETANKATE94

jontymorgan said:


> I had a similar situation. My first boss who wrote the letter with my employment date and duties left the organization before I applied for my visa. The embassy official called the organization's main office phone line and asked to speak with my new boss. My old boss' email was automatically forwarded to my to new boss' email address.


I am also on notice period. So what is the possible solution to avoid negative feedback. Other than my previous boss no one knows I have applied for PR visa because HR refused to give experience letter as per Visa format.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Sat.pal007

Heyaguy said:


> I am just showing the reality rest on you how you want to take it, I can guarantee there will be no invite at 80 after July


Oh common your guarantee looks like you have good number of multiple eoi on 80 points. I hope people get their visas ASAP and remove the other EOIs ASAP. So that we can get our turn. Hope for the best. 

That’s really frustrating.


----------



## James018

Hellow guys !!!

The word GURANTEE itself have no gurantee !!!!

Also, getting 85 is exceptional not possible. 

Just focus what March 11 will bring. 

Hope DOHA will put eoi applications fees starting from very soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Agreed,
> 
> Hypothetically 85/90 points is possible. But not everyone has everything that meets the requirements.
> 
> If only my partner was a non-citizen, non-PR then I would get 5 extra points, for example.
> 
> Or if my friends' firm agreed to sponsor them then they get 85 points for example.
> So many variables that come with it.
> 
> I found PTE to be a piece of cake, while CCL to be difficult because my Vietnamese is weak. I believe it would be the opposite for alot of people. I dont know a single person who did both PTE and CCL in one go.


Yes and that possibility of 85 & 90 is becoming more common with desperate people trying their very best to reach the highest number of points. 

Here are the profiles of most of those with 85 :
Age (25-32)
PTE all 8
NAATI passed
PY passed
Partner (wife / husband with job on SOL)
1 year experience (some, not all)

Imagine yourself being a young family with a small child. Of course you would do everything possible to stay in Australia. Moving back to your home country means you would waste that $$$ spent & your kids would not have good education at home

That's why these kind of people wouldn't mind submitting multiple EOIs & then refusing to withdraw it. NEVERTHELESS, their situation does not mean they can cause grief to other migrants. If they still refuse to withdraw unused EOIs, hopefully karma would get them later in life or somehow their visa got cancelled because of overclaiming points so that they would learn not to mess around with the system.


----------



## mrbilly

Although this might sound cruel, I always rejoice whenever I hear someone get a visa rejection due to fake work experience (mainly negative work assessment) & overclaiming points before they even get those points. A Rejected EOI is never a wasted EOI since that teaches that person harshly not to cause grief to other migrants. 

They are trying to fool around with the immigration system and hence are rewarded accordingly by getting a PR ban

For those with mutiple EOIs but refuse to withdraw unused EOIs after ITA, may karma get you later in life for causing grief to other migrants :amen:


----------



## Faziee

Who applied with 85 and haven’t got an invite yet? 85 means either parter points or experience after every other possible points. I can’t be bothered with partner points (finding someone getting their skill assesed etc.) and working another year as an accountant is not an option for me as I have to apply for a student visa again pretty soon. So I am thinking, if accounting is talen off I will try to get some chick from work to marry me. I just have to marry in a hurry and my parents have to accept it. Guys marry someone with residency that’s the only sure shot!


----------



## Faziee

but dont just marry for the pr.. marry some you like and also the pr is an additional benefit.. if you (or your dad) have money to give your partner a better life than both are getting benefited from the marriage. Honestly start looking for a girl/boy a lot easier and happier then any of these bs.


----------



## harry4by4

I also claimed the full 15 points for work experience.[/QUOTE]

Okay. Sounds fair. Thanks a lot for your help mate.


----------



## harry4by4

jontymorgan said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am claiming maximum points for work experience. Do you think enquire my might be a bit more deep?How many points did you claim for your work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> I also claimed the full 15 points for work experience.
Click to expand...

Did you get your CPA work assessment?


----------



## Heyaguy

KETANKATE94 said:


> But I have mentioned his mobile no and mail id. And he was my reporting manager.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


Consult with an agent, they want company letter pad with all the details.
Mostly they contact the company direct


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> I cant gurantee Heyaguy will get invitation !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


80 at 27th Aug, if I don't just imagine urs
FYI: getting married soon with 5 points so yeah 
Adios


----------



## arf712

Congratulations! But I think you'll get your invite before your marriage. 🙂


Heyaguy said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant gurantee Heyaguy will get invitation !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 80 at 27th Aug, if I don't just imagine urs
> FYI: getting married soon with 5 points so yeah
> Adios
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbilly

By March 2020, people in this forum would be complaining that 85 is the new normal and that there are too many people at 90.

People at 80 points would not even stand a chance next year. That's what happens with people at 75 last year


----------



## arf712

Getting 75 to 80 points is easy. But getting 80 to 85 isn't. People can reach 80 easily but beyond that is not so much.


mrbilly said:


> By March 2020, people in this forum would be complaining that 85 is the new normal and that there are too many people at 90.
> 
> People at 80 points would not even stand a chance next year. That's what happens with people at 75 last year


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> 80 at 27th Aug, if I don't just imagine urs
> FYI: getting married soon with 5 points so yeah
> Adios


Are you getting married for the 5 points? 

If your partner doesnt meet the criteria will you still marry him/her?


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Are you getting married for the 5 points?
> 
> If your partner doesnt meet the criteria will you still marry him/her?


He previously mentioned his partner is an accountant @75 points as well so they are fine.

If the partner does not meet criteria, it all depends on whether you desperately need the PR or you love the partner much more than the PR.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> Who applied with 85 and haven’t got an invite yet? 85 means either parter points or experience after every other possible points. I can’t be bothered with partner points (finding someone getting their skill assesed etc.) and working another year as an accountant is not an option for me as I have to apply for a student visa again pretty soon. So I am thinking, if accounting is talen off I will try to get some chick from work to marry me. I just have to marry in a hurry and my parents have to accept it. Guys marry someone with residency that’s the only sure shot!


All of those at 85 would not be in this forum because they are sure they will get invited.
I've been asking that same question & checked immitracker but so far I have not seen anybody at 85 except from Heyaguys's 2 friends and Rockstarapaque's 10 friends.


----------



## arf712

Just wait. You'll see all 85 pointers in this forum in few months when 90 pointers will overshadow them.


mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied with 85 and havenâ€™️t got an invite yet? 85 means either parter points or experience after every other possible points. I canâ€™️t be bothered with partner points (finding someone getting their skill assesed etc.) and working another year as an accountant is not an option for me as I have to apply for a student visa again pretty soon. So I am thinking, if accounting is talen off I will try to get some chick from work to marry me. I just have to marry in a hurry and my parents have to accept it. Guys marry someone with residency thatâ€™️s the only sure shot!
> 
> 
> 
> All of those at 85 would not be in this forum because they are sure they will get invited.
> I've been asking that same question & checked immitracker but so far I have not seen anybody at 85 except from Heyaguys's 2 friends and Rockstarapaque's 10 friends.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbilly

arf712 said:


> Just wait. You'll see all 85 pointers in this forum in few months when 90 pointers will overshadow them.


That's what I said previously as well. By March 2020, this forum would be flooded with people at 85 points complaining due to too many 90 points.

Probably those at 85 would coming to this forum in May / June 19 or once 85 will have a waiting period of 1 / 2 months.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied with 85 and havenâ€™️t got an invite yet? 85 means either parter points or experience after every other possible points. I canâ€™️t be bothered with partner points (finding someone getting their skill assesed etc.) and working another year as an accountant is not an option for me as I have to apply for a student visa again pretty soon. So I am thinking, if accounting is talen off I will try to get some chick from work to marry me. I just have to marry in a hurry and my parents have to accept it. Guys marry someone with residency thatâ€™️s the only sure shot!
> 
> 
> 
> All of those at 85 would not be in this forum because they are sure they will get invited.
> I've been asking that same question & checked immitracker but so far I have not seen anybody at 85 except from Heyaguys's 2 friends and Rockstarapaque's 10 friends.
Click to expand...

I dont know anyone with 85 as of yet. My whole friend circle is moving towards 85 as they all have accounting jobs and have age advantage. I ll also have 85 when I turn 25.


----------



## arf712

Do you also have accounting job? [QUOTEUOTE=Rockstarapaque;14818688]


mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who applied with 85 and havenâ€™️t got an invite yet? 85 means either parter points or experience after every other possible points. I canâ€™️t be bothered with partner points (finding someone getting their skill assesed etc.) and working another year as an accountant is not an option for me as I have to apply for a student visa again pretty soon. So I am thinking, if accounting is talen off I will try to get some chick from work to marry me. I just have to marry in a hurry and my parents have to accept it. Guys marry someone with residency thatâ€™️s the only sure shot!
> 
> 
> 
> All of those at 85 would not be in this forum because they are sure they will get invited.
> I've been asking that same question & checked immitracker but so far I have not seen anybody at 85 except from Heyaguys's 2 friends and Rockstarapaque's 10 friends.
Click to expand...

I dont know anyone with 85 as of yet. My whole friend circle is moving towards 85 as they all have accounting jobs and have age advantage. I ll also have 85 when I turn 25.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Heyaguy

Yeah get your invites asap before the new government comes n messes up the system again.
I am sure new changes will come and even harder. It happens after every elections


----------



## SAMYBOY

mrbilly said:


> All of those at 85 would not be in this forum because they are sure they will get invited.
> I've been asking that same question & checked immitracker but so far I have not seen anybody at 85 except from Heyaguys's 2 friends and Rockstarapaque's 10 friends.


I'm an 85 pointers and know a few of my friends who are at 85 points as of this early this month and to be. Immitracker does not indicate everything. Plus when you have 85 points, you wouldn't really bother updating to different sources because you know you will get an invite. (I did it in my case because want to help other looking into the trend.)


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

mrbilly said:


> He previously mentioned his partner is an accountant @75 points as well so they are fine.
> 
> If the partner does not meet criteria, it all depends on whether you desperately need the PR or you love the partner much more than the PR.


Ah his partner is an accountant @ 75 points. Ofc she would say yes, she has no choice and no other options. 75 is hopeless. 

Ah he is the guy who proposed his gf on valentines day for the 5 points right ?
This works for both of them.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

I hope the government takes off the Partner points thing. 

That is the stupidiest thing ever and so unfair. 

So what, you have to have a partner who is not a citizen, nor a PR-Holder whose occupation is on the list so you get 5 points? That is so fking unfair. 

So many fake relationships cuz of this stupid thing too. WHy having a partner helps Australia? It is just a relationship, not even a marriage thing.


----------



## SAMYBOY

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I hope the government takes off the Partner points thing.
> 
> That is the stupidiest thing ever and so unfair.
> 
> So what, you have to have a partner who is not a citizen, nor a PR-Holder whose occupation is on the list so you get 5 points? That is so fking unfair.
> 
> So many fake relationships cuz of this stupid thing too. WHy having a partner helps Australia? It is just a relationship, not even a marriage thing.


You are just saying this because you do not have a partner who cannot help you with 5 points. Big LOL. You have been boosting about your PTE in 1 go the whole time so maybe the government should take PTE out too because people cannot get it in 1 go.

You are just making yourself look stupid by pulling off on people who have genuine relationship and their partner skills are in the list. Another BIG LOL.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I hope the government takes off the Partner points thing.
> 
> That is the stupidiest thing ever and so unfair.
> 
> So what, you have to have a partner who is not a citizen, nor a PR-Holder whose occupation is on the list so you get 5 points? That is so fking unfair.
> 
> So many fake relationships cuz of this stupid thing too. WHy having a partner helps Australia? It is just a relationship, not even a marriage thing.


Agree hopefully govt can take out the partner points as well as that extra point when you are between 25 - 32.

I can't increase my points to 85 any further because I'm far below 25 and I can't find a partner at 22. NAATI expired next year so I'm now hopeless


----------



## SAMYBOY

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I hope the government takes off the Partner points thing.
> 
> That is the stupidiest thing ever and so unfair.
> 
> So what, you have to have a partner who is not a citizen, nor a PR-Holder whose occupation is on the list so you get 5 points? That is so fking unfair.
> 
> So many fake relationships cuz of this stupid thing too. WHy having a partner helps Australia? It is just a relationship, not even a marriage thing.


And it helps Australian because of their skills.


----------



## arf712

Congratulations to all 85 and 90 pointers in advance.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

SAMYBOY said:


> And it helps Australian because of their skills.


Skills? What skills? 

An Accountant (on list) better than a Data Scientist (not on list) ? 
A beauty specialist person (on list) better than a Private Equity Associate (not on list)?

Accountants are lowly paid and not a respected field to begin with. Let alone tons of other useless occupations on there.


----------



## SAMYBOY

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Skills? What skills?
> 
> An Accountant (on list) better than a Data Scientist (not on list)
> A beauty specialist person (on list) better than a Private Equity Associate or Actuarian?
> 
> Stupid.


LOL i know where you came with those anger LOL but why complaining so much? If you are not happy about the GOV, go back to vietnam lol


----------



## arf712

As a poor 80 pointer I have only one request to all 85/90 pointers. Please withdraw your unwanted EoIs once you get the invitation.


----------



## James018

Stop talking usesless and dont spread senseless forecasting.


Hope Accountants will get decent number of invites that at least move 45 days.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

85 points. Not a Joke mate !!! We need to have at least sort of something like NATTI OR PY to get 5 points. Not all parter give you 5 EGGS .

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

SAMYBOY said:


> LOL i know where you came with those anger LOL but why complaining so much? If you are not happy about the GOV, go back to vietnam lol


Yeah just pissed in general. Those stupid, useless occupations and those getting partner points for no reason. How does it freaking help the economy so stupid. 

Just cause your partner is not an accountant who get paid under 60K a year doesnt mean your partner is not skilled and doesnt help the economy. My partner works at a big bank in Sydney and gets paid over 200k for godsake. 

But no, I havent lived in Vietnam, for 14 years


----------



## arf712

We can't blame anyone with 85/90 pointer just because somehow he/she got those points.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

arf712 said:


> We can't blame anyone with 85/90 pointer just because somehow he/she got those points.


Im blaming the system.


----------



## Rusiru91

By this time next year 85 points will start whinging about 90 points holders ...lol


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah just pissed in general. Those stupid, useless occupations and those getting partner points for no reason. How does it freaking help the economy so stupid.
> 
> Just cause your partner is not an accountant who get paid under 60K a year doesnt mean your partner is not skilled and doesnt help the economy. My partner works at a big bank in Sydney and gets paid over 200k for godsake.
> 
> But no, I havent lived in Vietnam, for 14 years


200k ? dayumm son..Is she like in a top board or something... You certainly has a golden chicken over there mate


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah just pissed in general. Those stupid, useless occupations and those getting partner points for no reason. How does it freaking help the economy so stupid.
> 
> Just cause your partner is not an accountant who get paid under 60K a year doesnt mean your partner is not skilled and doesnt help the economy. My partner works at a big bank in Sydney and gets paid over 200k for godsake.
> 
> But no, I havent lived in Vietnam, for 14 years


Calm down dude - don't let your health suffer like this by embodying a sour grapes attitude. 

There are some people who prepare meticulously, and their ANZSCO is taken off the requisite list, or they lose points due to age (on the upper bracket) etc. At least you are an early career professional, and there are still pathways open to you. 

Take ACS professions for example, they not only need at least 5 points for experience, but their first two years of work is deducted to deem them skilled. 

Remember you came here to study, as a genuine temporary entrant, the system didn't promise you anything, and doesn't owe you anything. 

Start to respect yourself, your profession, others, and other professions - you will feel better for it in the long run. 

Not everything is about helping the economy and measured in dollars and cents. That is the beauty of Australia, the value people place on white and blue collar jobs. 

Your partner is a PR/citizen right? At least you have a pathway to PR via a partner visa (oh the irony).


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Im blaming the system.


My Another 3 friends of mine going to have 85 and 90 respectively this week...The line is getting longer


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> My Another 3 friends of mine going to have 85 and 90 respectively this week...The line is getting longer


May i know what's their points' breakdown such that they are able to achieve 85 & 90?

Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> May i know what's their points' breakdown such that they are able to achieve 85 & 90?
> 
> Thanks


All of them studied here and below 32. All three got skilled partners and done the PY,NAATI and PTE and one guy studied in regional so another 5 points . So altogther I know around 8 ppl with 85+ now


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Calm down dude - don't let your health suffer like this by embodying a sour grapes attitude.
> 
> There are some people who prepare meticulously, and their ANZSCO is taken off the requisite list, or they lose points due to age (on the upper bracket) etc. At least you are an early career professional, and there are still pathways open to you.
> 
> Take ACS professions for example, they not only need at least 5 points for experience, but their first two years of work is deducted to deem them skilled.
> 
> Remember you came here to study, as a genuine temporary entrant, the system didn't promise you anything, and doesn't owe you anything.
> 
> Start to respect yourself, your profession, others, and other professions - you will feel better for it in the long run.
> 
> Not everything is about helping the economy and measured in dollars and cents. That is the beauty of Australia, the value people place on white and blue collar jobs.
> 
> Your partner is a PR/citizen right? At least you have a pathway to PR via a partner visa (oh the irony).


Yeah but I am saying, why does having a skilled partner whose occupation is on the list is better than having a skilled partner whose occupation is not on the list? 

Does that make any sense. 
I just realize bunch of 85 pointers just have skilled partners that why they have 5 more points than me and get invited. 

Does that mean they are better for the economy in Australia than me? 

This whole partner point thing is freaking stupid and should be taken off all together. 

If you say Australia values all occupations then this should be taken off completely. 

My partner is in a big quantitative department at a big bank and she is highly respected, and yet she is not skilled enough according to the list??? And because of that I wont get the 5 points and not "worthy" enough to get the invite? How is it even fair. 

Yeah, partner visa even takes longer and more difficult.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah but I am saying, why does having a skilled partner whose occupation is on the list is better than having a skilled partner whose occupation is not on the list?
> 
> Does that make any sense.
> I just realize bunch of 85 pointers just have skilled partners that why they have 5 more points than me and get invited.
> 
> Does that mean they are better for the economy in Australia than me?
> 
> This whole partner point thing is freaking stupid and should be taken off all together.
> 
> If you say Australia values all occupations then this should be taken off completely.
> 
> My partner is in a big quantitative department at a big bank and she is highly respected, and yet she is not skilled enough according to the list??? And because of that I wont get the 5 points and not "worthy" enough to get the invite? How is it even fair.
> 
> Yeah, partner visa even takes longer and more difficult.


Find another partner ..Problem solved


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Find another partner ..Problem solved


Very funny. 

You know exactly what point I am trying to make. 
Doesnt make sense looking around for a partner who just happens to fit the "criteria"


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> Find another partner ..Problem solved


nice one


----------



## James018

Guys!!

Do not talk useless things like partner points. 85 pointers might think 85 is easy but in reality only 10% can get 85 points out of 100.




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Very funny.
> 
> You know exactly what point I am trying to make.
> Doesnt make sense looking around for a partner who just happens to fit the "criteria"


Totally understand bruh..But nothing we can do and im also in the same boat just like ya.Stucked with 80points. Imagine a year ago it was only 70 needed and now 85-90..I think by the time next year this will be at 90-95..Then 85 holders will start whinging ....lol


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Totally understand bruh..But nothing we can do and im also in the same boat just like ya.Stucked with 80points. Imagine a year ago it was only 70 needed and now 85-90..I think by the time next year this will be at 90-95..Then 85 holders will start whinging ....lol


I remember you mentioned your job duties involve a lot of accounting works. Do a work experience assessment with CPA / CAANZ / IPA. Don't delay it any further, but just tell your boss straight away. That might save your life. 

At least you might have chance. I don't even have a chance now since I'm below 25 and I'm not marrying a girl at 22 (I feel 22 is too young to marry or even have a de facto partnership)   . NAATI expires in 2020 so there's no point taking regional studies.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> I remember you mentioned your job duties involve a lot of accounting works. Do a work experience assessment with CPA / CAANZ / IPA. Don't delay it any further, but just tell your boss straight away. That might save your life.
> 
> At least you might have chance. I don't even have a chance now since I'm below 25 and I'm not marrying a girl at 22 (I feel 22 is too young to marry or even have a de facto partnership)   . NAATI expires in 2020 so there's no point taking regional studies.


I know mate...I haven't done it because of me job title. But one of my friend did the assessment on November and he applied for PR and yesterday he got the grant. i was about to do the assessment with him that time but couple of migration agents said not to do it and waited like a fool. Now i feed really miserable 

But yea I will wait ...made up me mind to go back :cool2:


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> I know mate...I haven't done it because of me job title. But one of my friend did the assessment on November and he applied for PR and yesterday he got the grant. i was about to do the assessment with him that time but couple of migration agents said not to do it and waited like a fool. Now i feed really miserable
> 
> But yea I will wait ...made up me mind to go back :cool2:


Rather than feeling miserable, just ignore advice of those migration agents. You've got nothing to lose right?? Well, might be your job if your boss finds out you're not PR, but hey at least you give a shot at work experience right? If successful, you get invited for ITA then with 85 

Go to CPA. If they give negative, go to CAANZ. If still negative, go to IPA. Once they all give negative, then you can give up.

Hopefully you would do the work assessment before end of this week. Just trying to motivate you to take a risk.


----------



## Heyaguy

Looking at the comments with people reaching 85 and 90, those sitting at 80 after 10th-12th Sept you guyz have no chance better to start looking for options.
I have my 3 EOIs at 80 under 189 and 190 27th Aug, will withdraw other two if i get invite this month


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Rather than feeling miserable, just ignore advice of those migration agents. You've got nothing to lose right?? Well, might be your job if your boss finds out you're not PR, but hey at least you give a shot at work experience right? If successful, you get invited for ITA then with 85
> 
> Go to CPA. If they give negative, go to CAANZ. If still negative, go to IPA. Once they all give negative, then you can give up.
> 
> Hopefully you would do the work assessment before end of this week. Just trying to motivate you to take a risk.


Thanks for the advice bro. But I need this job at the moment. So I might wait..already made up my mind


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Looking at the comments with people reaching 85 and 90, those sitting at 80 after 10th-12th Sept you guyz have no chance better to start looking for options.
> I have my 3 EOIs at 80 under 189 and 190 27th Aug, will withdraw other two if i get invite this month


Your other 189 eois on same dates or different. Please suspend unused eois.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Looking at the comments with people reaching 85 and 90, those sitting at 80 after 10th-12th Sept you guyz have no chance better to start looking for options.
> I have my 3 EOIs at 80 under 189 and 190 27th Aug, will withdraw other two if i get invite this month


Suspending eois wont affect you at all. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Your other 189 eois on same dates or different. Please suspend unused eois.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


All same date but with 190, i do not want to touch them i still have hope for 190


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> All same date but with 190, i do not want to touch them i still have hope for 190


You are already or about to waste 2 eois of 189. If your eois on 27th get invited, other 2 unused eois also get invited. This is how you going to waste 2 genuine eois or 2 people's fortune. You are taking away the big dreams of those 2 people, simply by lodging same eois unnecessarily on the same dates.

At least you should have lodged 2-3 months times, suspending it. 


Heyaguy, you are great. Dont be illeterate. Learn to be literate. You are costing so much to those individuals life. Have some feelings mate !! 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah but I am saying, why does having a skilled partner whose occupation is on the list is better than having a skilled partner whose occupation is not on the list?
> 
> Does that make any sense.
> I just realize bunch of 85 pointers just have skilled partners that why they have 5 more points than me and get invited.
> 
> Does that mean they are better for the economy in Australia than me?
> 
> This whole partner point thing is freaking stupid and should be taken off all together.
> 
> If you say Australia values all occupations then this should be taken off completely.
> 
> My partner is in a big quantitative department at a big bank and she is highly respected, and yet she is not skilled enough according to the list??? And because of that I wont get the 5 points and not "worthy" enough to get the invite? How is it even fair.
> 
> Yeah, partner visa even takes longer and more difficult.


Partner skills on the same list as yours means they will have the same migration outcomes for your skilled visa subclass - so yes, a better fit for the desired skilled visa program outcomes as you. 

Same applies for 190 - where states/territories have more autonomy in determining their migration plans that subsequently feed into their skills list. 

It is a no brainer. 

Your partner is already a PR / citizen - so why should he/she be given any points even if she's the only person who does her job in Australia? She's already got work and living rights here. Lol. 

With a household income of at least $200k, just invest $15k in a good MARA agent, apply for a partner visa - set and forget.


----------



## SAMYBOY

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Partner skills on the same list as yours means they will have the same migration outcomes for your skilled visa subclass - so yes, a better fit for the desired skilled visa program outcomes as you.
> 
> Same applies for 190 - where states/territories have more autonomy in determining their migration plans that subsequently feed into their skills list.
> 
> It is a no brainer.
> 
> Your partner is already a PR / citizen - so why should he/she be given any points even if she's the only person who does her job in Australia? She's already got work and living rights here. Lol.
> 
> With a household income of at least $200k, just invest $15k in a good MARA agent, apply for a partner visa - set and forget.


I really doubt what he claimed are real.


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> You are already or about to waste 2 eois of 189. If your eois on 27th get invited, other 2 unused eois also get invited. This is how you going to waste 2 genuine eois or 2 people's fortune. You are taking away the big dreams of those 2 people, simply by lodging same eois unnecessarily on the same dates.
> 
> At least you should have lodged 2-3 months times, suspending it.
> 
> 
> Heyaguy, you are great. Dont be illeterate. Learn to be literate. You are costing so much to those individuals life. Have some feelings mate !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dude I am not wasting, I don't think 80 has a chance tbh.. I am hoping for 190 to come up somehow or the other. Apologies, I can't risk in case i lose my date


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Dude I am not wasting, I don't think 80 has a chance tbh.. I am hoping for 190 to come up somehow or the other. Apologies, I can't risk in case i lose my date


It is because of people like you. Lodging same eoie exactly on same dates. 

At least learn to suspend other 2 eois and use incase you needed.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Dude I am not wasting, I don't think 80 has a chance tbh.. I am hoping for 190 to come up somehow or the other. Apologies, I can't risk in case i lose my date


If you are a good guy, you need to suspend other 2 189 eois now. You going to get 189 invite this round anyway. Any those 2 suspend eois can be unsuspend anytime later (unlikely to be used)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

Did you guys heard anything about government tender for privatizing the visa process..PWC also bid for it.. i wonder how will this effect us?


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> All same date but with 190, i do not want to touch them i still have hope for 190


Having 3 EOIs 189 with the same date is one of the classic example of EOIs being wasted. They will both expire at the same date & get invited at the same date. All you are doing there is causing grief to other hopefuls by wasting the other 2

It is understandable if you have one EOI in August 18 & another in March 19, but having 3 EOIs with the same date shows an attitude of wastefulness.

ON the other hand, at least you planned to withdraw the unused EOIs after ITAs. Very few people like you are willing to do that.


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Did you guys heard anything about government tender for privatizing the visa process..PWC also bid for it.. i wonder how will this effect us?


Its for TR only


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> If you are a good guy, you need to suspend other 2 189 eois now. You going to get 189 invite this round anyway. Any those 2 suspend eois can be unsuspend anytime later (unlikely to be used)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I doubt even agent has confirmed its safer to lodge 190 with 189 as per his past experience as more chance of getting 190. Even my mates at 85 point have at least 2 EOIs, unused EOIs goes back in pool anyways


----------



## Rusiru91

5 more days lads. Hopefully few of us 80points holders can get the invitation


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> 5 more days lads. Hopefully few of us 80points holders can get the invitation


yeah if it didnt happen, well then thats the end for 80 like what happened to 75 last year


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

SAMYBOY said:


> I really doubt what he claimed are real.


Yeah, I wish what I claimed is fake. 

Cuz that means my partner would be a foreigner and she can just get skills assessment for accounting and I get 5 points. 

And yeah she does make more than 200k a year, I only earn $100k, so $15k is not a problem. Just cuz you dont make as much money as we do doesnt mean what I claimed is fake. What does it do to me. All I need is the 5 points tbh. 

But the problem is we are actually not at the stage to get married just yet. 
So partner visa is not an option. If we are actually getting married then I wouldnt have to worry about 189/190. We almost break up 2 months ago due to some personal problems. 

for 5 points partner, u just have to be in a real defacto relationship which would have been much much easier.


----------



## outrageous_view

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah, I wish what I claimed is fake.
> 
> Cuz that means my partner would be a foreigner and she can just get skills assessment for accounting and I get 5 points.
> 
> And yeah she does make more than 200k a year, I only earn $100k, so $15k is not a problem. Just cuz you dont make as much money as we do doesnt mean what I claimed is fake. What does it do to me. All I need is the 5 points tbh.
> 
> But the problem is we are actually not at the stage to get married just yet.
> So partner visa is not an option. If we are actually getting married then I wouldnt have to worry about 189/190. We almost break up 2 months ago due to some personal problems.
> 
> for 5 points partner, u just have to be in a real defacto relationship which would have been much much easier.


You do not have to be married to gain partner points of apply for partner visa lol. You only need to be in a defacto for at least 1 year.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah, I wish what I claimed is fake.
> 
> Cuz that means my partner would be a foreigner and she can just get skills assessment for accounting and I get 5 points.
> 
> And yeah she does make more than 200k a year, I only earn $100k, so $15k is not a problem. Just cuz you dont make as much money as we do doesnt mean what I claimed is fake. What does it do to me. All I need is the 5 points tbh.
> 
> But the problem is we are actually not at the stage to get married just yet.
> So partner visa is not an option. If we are actually getting married then I wouldnt have to worry about 189/190. We almost break up 2 months ago due to some personal problems.
> 
> for 5 points partner, u just have to be in a real defacto relationship which would have been much much easier.


You don't have to be married for a partner visa, you can be de facto too.

Since you are onshore you can register the relationship and it waives the 1 year de facto requirement too. 

I can see why your username is AnxietyAttack now, it is all self-inflicted  

Spend some of that hard earned money on a reputable MARA agent, do some serious yet calm and composed scenario mapping. Might save you an aneurysm.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

PrettyIsotonic said:


> You don't have to be married for a partner visa, you can be de facto too.
> 
> Since you are onshore you can register the relationship and it waives the 1 year de facto requirement too.
> 
> I can see why your username is AnxietyAttack now, it is all self-inflicted
> 
> Spend some of that hard earned money on a reputable MARA agent, do some serious yet calm and composed scenario mapping. Might save you an aneurysm.


Oh really? 
I thought we have to get married to get Partner Visa. 
But doesnt Partner Visa takes much longer to process? Like 20-26 months? lol 
And more complicated? 

Plus my partner just not someone who would agree to do Partner Visa unless marriage is in near future. It is tricky. 

Okay, I think I calm down and see how this 189/190 goes. 
After July, I think about other options. Now I will just wait.


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> I doubt even agent has confirmed its safer to lodge 190 with 189 as per his past experience as more chance of getting 190. Even my mates at 85 point have at least 2 EOIs, unused EOIs goes back in pool anyways


You are the one of th examples who have 0% knowledge in human values.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> yeah if it didnt happen, well then thats the end for 80 like what happened to 75 last year


Don't worry, 80 is all but finished now. 85 is the new standard. Let's search for new countries

I'm already extremely pessimistic 80 pointers can be invited with so many 85 pointers and thousands of multiple & fake EOIs


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Oh really?
> I thought we have to get married to get Partner Visa.
> But doesnt Partner Visa takes much longer to process? Like 20-26 months? lol
> And more complicated?
> 
> Plus my partner just not someone who would agree to do Partner Visa unless marriage is in near future. It is tricky.
> 
> Okay, I think I calm down and see how this 189/190 goes.
> After July, I think about other options. Now I will just wait.


Go for the investment visa bro. only 1.5mil i think.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Oh really?
> I thought we have to get married to get Partner Visa.
> But doesnt Partner Visa takes much longer to process? Like 20-26 months? lol
> And more complicated?
> 
> Plus my partner just not someone who would agree to do Partner Visa unless marriage is in near future. It is tricky.
> 
> Okay, I think I calm down and see how this 189/190 goes.
> After July, I think about other options. Now I will just wait.


Yes it is longer (potentially 2+2 years), and more costly, and more tricky, but it is a pathway  (they're going to introduce new rules to 'vet' the sponsor too which will add another 3-6 months). 

It is curious how the same EOI behavior doesn't happen to the same extent in other ANZSCO groupings. 

Anyway all the best to all :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Don't worry, 80 is all but finished now. 85 is the new standard. Let's search for new countries
> 
> I'm already extremely pessimistic 80 pointers can be invited with so many 85 pointers and thousands of multiple & fake EOIs


Think about the same time last year. No invites at all..But after the new financial year. Suddenly everything got cleared.


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> You are the one of th examples who have 0% knowledge in human values.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk



Dude, who are you tell me my values ????? just don't talk to me if you don't simple
let me do what i want to


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Think about the same time last year. No invites at all..But after the new financial year. Suddenly everything got cleared.


Nope, 80 got invite till May 2018 and 75 were in question. Now 85 are getting invites and that also till 6/2 and 80 in in question right


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> Dude, who are you tell me my values ????? just don't talk to me if you don't simple
> let me do what i want to


Having 3 EOIs at the same date is the waste of EOIs. Yes, I know you would withdraw the unused EOIs. However, it does not make sense if you have 3 EOIs (22111, 22112, 22113) with the same DOE because anyway you would be invited for all 3 and are going to use only 1. By the way, your EOI expiry all comes at the same time so your action is highly confusing.

It makes more sense if you have 3 EOI with 1 in August. 1 in October & 1 in December.
Please think logically and withdraw the other unused EOIs in 22112 & 22113.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Having 3 EOIs at the same date is the waste of EOIs. Yes, I know you would withdraw the unused EOIs. However, it does not make sense if you have 3 EOIs (22111, 22112, 22113) with the same DOE because anyway you would be invited for all 3 and are going to use only 1. By the way, your EOI expiry all comes at the same time so your action is highly confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes more sense if you have 3 EOI with 1 in August. 1 in October & 1 in December.
> 
> Please think logically and withdraw the other unused EOIs in 22112 & 22113.


He simply needs to SUSPEND other unused EOIS. These SUSPENDED EOIS can be used anytime if he wants to. And more importantly, HIS SUSPENDED EOIS DOE WONT CHANGE AT ALLLLL. COMMON SENSE !!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> Having 3 EOIs at the same date is the waste of EOIs. Yes, I know you would withdraw the unused EOIs. However, it does not make sense if you have 3 EOIs (22111, 22112, 22113) with the same DOE because anyway you would be invited for all 3 and are going to use only 1. By the way, your EOI expiry all comes at the same time so your action is highly confusing.
> 
> It makes more sense if you have 3 EOI with 1 in August. 1 in October & 1 in December.
> Please think logically and withdraw the other unused EOIs in 22112 & 22113.


Hey mate, 

I didn't lodge , its my agent and as per his recommendations we have done it as more likely to get 190 when you lodge with 189 especially in management.


----------



## outrageous_view

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Oh really?
> I thought we have to get married to get Partner Visa.
> But doesnt Partner Visa takes much longer to process? Like 20-26 months? lol
> And more complicated?
> 
> Plus my partner just not someone who would agree to do Partner Visa unless marriage is in near future. It is tricky.
> 
> Okay, I think I calm down and see how this 189/190 goes.
> After July, I think about other options. Now I will just wait.


Thats what the immi website says but from what I see from other forums etc, if you put a decision ready application it can take less than a year and you will get full working rights/medicare etc while your application is processing. 

Yes, it's definitely more effort as you need to collect and submit a lot of different documentations but I wouldn't say it's more complicated.

Why wouldn't your partner agree? Nothing bad will happen to her in whatever scenario. All she'd have to do is sign a few forms and docos and you can do the bulk of the work with collating evidence.


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't lodge , its my agent and as per his recommendations we have done it as more likely to get 190 when you lodge with 189 especially in management.


Your agents lack common sense. Beaware of him. Lodging for Management Accountant, taxation accountant or any accountants are exactly the same mate.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Your agents lack common sense. Beaware of him. Lodging for Management Accountant, taxation accountant or any accountants are exactly the same mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


well, I am not changing my mind as i wont lose anything and i worked hard and paid for my assessments.
ADIOS


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Heyaguy said:


> well, I am not changing my mind as i wont lose anything and i worked hard and paid for my assessments.
> ADIOS


You mean you worked hard so your entrepreneurial agent (clearly a good hustler) got paid


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> well, I am not changing my mind as i wont lose anything and i worked hard and paid for my assessments.
> ADIOS


At this stage, I'm not sure whether you are even planning to withdraw your unused EOIs after you get ITAs. Your agent would simply then say that the ITA is not a grant and therefore don't withdraw the ITA since it is still unsure yet. Instead, the agent's advise is to withdraw the ITA after getting grant, saying that you have worked hard for the 3 EOIs submitted. Then, the agent would say you can use the other ITAs if one got rejected. 

I do still hope that once you get ITA, you will withdraw the unused EOIs. At least that shows a bit of decency. What's your response??


----------



## arf712

Guys, please be patient. Its not the end of the world.


----------



## mrbilly

arf712 said:


> Guys, please be patient. Its not the end of the world.


Of course it is not the end of the world. It is the end of those stuck at 80 points because they can't increase the points any further.

Soon enough, even 85 would need to wait for 1 - 2 months. And that's when 80 points are dead. Maybe new election can even result in accounting quota being reduced even further from the already abysmal of 3,700. Oh wait, govt would never reissue unused ITAs.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> At this stage, I'm not sure whether you are even planning to withdraw your unused EOIs after you get ITAs. Your agent would simply then say that the ITA is not a grant and therefore don't withdraw the ITA since it is still unsure yet. Instead, the agent's advise is to withdraw the ITA after getting grant, saying that you have worked hard for the 3 EOIs submitted. Then, the agent would say you can use the other ITAs if one got rejected.
> 
> I do still hope that once you get ITA, you will withdraw the unused EOIs. At least that shows a bit of decency. What's your response??


I don't think he would even bother to reply here mate..


----------



## Rusiru91

4 More days boys


----------



## Heyaguy

I will ask my agent today to do so if he thinks its better. I don't have access to my EOIs but then again I don't think 80 got chance this month, this is what happened last year when only 85 were invited. I am feeling so low


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> I don't think 80 got chance this month, this is what happened last year when only 85 were invited. I am feeling so low


Did your visionary agent predicted that?


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Did your visionary agent predicted that?


He just told me if this month didnt happen then the wait will be long for 80 or they are out as a lot of people are about to reach 85. Its not funny that you using smileys here


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> I will ask my agent today to do so if he thinks its better. I don't have access to my EOIs but then again I don't think 80 got chance this month, this is what happened last year when only 85 were invited. I am feeling so low


All of us @ 80 points are feeling low, especially those of us with DOE after November 2018 as we are all hopeless even though we did our best. At least your DOE is still in August 2018 and you might have a chance. 

My simple request is just simply withdraw the unused EOIs after ITAs. It's good that you are considering to suspend your unused EOIs, but all I ask is to please withdraw the unused EOIs later after you get the ITAs so that other people can take that spot. If you already have ITA, you can simply lodge and then relax but do not waste the unused EOIs as other desperate people can use it and be grateful to you. While agent can make recommendations, ultimately the agent must follow your decision as you are paying the agent money to perform the service. 

My suggestion should you decide to suspend unused EOIs is to suspend General Accountant & Taxation Accountant. Those occupations for 190 are quite hopeless without any work experience


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> All of us @ 80 points are feeling low, especially those of us with DOE after November 2018 as we are all hopeless even though we did our best. At least your DOE is still in August 2018 and you might have a chance.
> 
> My simple request is just simply withdraw the unused EOIs after ITAs. It's good that you are considering to suspend your unused EOIs, but all I ask is to please withdraw the unused EOIs later after you get the ITAs so that other people can take that spot. If you already have ITA, you can simply lodge and then relax but do not waste the unused EOIs as other desperate people can use it and be grateful to you. While agent can make recommendations, ultimately the agent must follow your decision as you are paying the agent money to perform the service.
> 
> My suggestion should you decide to suspend unused EOIs is to suspend General Accountant & Taxation Accountant. Those occupations for 190 are quite hopeless without any work experience


My DOE is 13 Nov


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> My DOE is 13 Nov


Mine's 04.12.2018 and that already includes work experience as well. There are so many as well with DOE after December 2018 and they are all hopeless now. 

In 2 weeks, I'm going back home and lose my current Australian job due to visa expiry in end of March 19. Of course I'm extremely depressed & sad. I'm living in a quite remote place so no TAFE offering for international students and hence can't get student visa. Anyway, current trend might be that 80 point is hopeless so no point taking student visa.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Mine's 04.12.2018 and that already includes work experience as well. There are so many as well with DOE after December 2018 and they are all hopeless now.
> 
> In 2 weeks, I'm going back home and lose my current Australian job due to visa expiry in end of March 19. Of course I'm extremely depressed & sad. I'm living in a quite remote place so no TAFE offering for international students and hence can't get student visa. Anyway, current trend might be that 80 point is hopeless so no point taking student visa.


So sad to hear that bro.... Well you can apply for a leadership course like most of my friends..there are colleges where you can do the course online and only for the exam you have to go there..But there's is a mere risk involved with those colleges..Lot of backpackers go to those colleges


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Mine's 04.12.2018 and that already includes work experience as well. There are so many as well with DOE after December 2018 and they are all hopeless now.
> 
> In 2 weeks, I'm going back home and lose my current Australian job due to visa expiry in end of March 19. Of course I'm extremely depressed & sad. I'm living in a quite remote place so no TAFE offering for international students and hence can't get student visa. Anyway, current trend might be that 80 point is hopeless so no point taking student visa.


I would suggest give it at least till October this year...


----------



## mrbilly

*Survival of the Fittest*

My prediction is that this March rounds, govt would only invite 1,000 people. Even 85 might have to wait for a bit and that's when 85 starts appearing in this forum. That's exactly what happens with 75 in April - June 2018 when points increase to 80. We would also see that those at 85 will have at least 2 EOIs as well and they will all refuse to withdraw the unused EOIs, claiming that they deserve what they have after so much hard work. 

With so many people getting 85 now due to marriage, ccl / work experience, those stuck at 80 is better off searching for other options. *For accounting, it is now survival of the fittest. *


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> My prediction is that this March rounds, govt would only invite 1,000 people. Even 85 might have to wait for a bit and that's when 85 starts appearing in this forum. That's exactly what happens with 75 in April - June 2018 when points increase to 80. We would also see that those at 85 will have at least 2 EOIs as well and they will all refuse to withdraw the unused EOIs, claiming that they deserve what they have after so much hard work.
> 
> With so many people getting 85 now due to marriage, ccl / work experience, those stuck at 80 is better off searching for other options. *For accounting, it is now survival of the fittest. *


Agree but if we get big rounds like Sep, Oct last year. the 80points holders might get a chance the cutoff at least move till December . Also, if labor wins the election we might expect some positive outcomes from upcoming rounds


----------



## Abid_R

Lots of prediction going on, however, i think the invites for Accountants will remain the same, around 300. But with so many 85s and wastage of ITA.. the cutoff for 80 will hardly move forward (if it doesn't go backwards like auditor's)

85s are not the real issue here, double, triple (or in thousands) EOI submission is the main problem.

Don't lose hope!  4 more days to partial end of the world! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## mrbilly

Abid_R said:


> Lots of prediction going on, however, i think the invites for Accountants will remain the same, around 300. But with so many 85s and wastage of ITA.. the cutoff for 80 will hardly move forward (if it doesn't go backwards like auditor's)
> 
> 85s are not the real issue here, double, triple (or in thousands) EOI submission is the main problem.
> 
> Don't lose hope!  4 more days to partial end of the world!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Exactly, there are so many 85s and multiple EOIs for both 85 & 80 that it is now SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST. So many 85 people have multiple EOIs and then refusing to withdraw the unused ones, saying that they deserve even the unused ones due to working hard to get it. Such kind of people are so irresponsible & egoistical so that hopefully karma might get them later in life or that they rot forever in trash bins.


----------



## Abid_R

mrbilly said:


> Exactly, there are so many 85s and multiple EOIs for both 85 & 80 that it is now SURVIVAL OF THE FITTEST. So many 85 people have multiple EOIs and then refusing to withdraw the unused ones, saying that they deserve even the unused ones due to working hard to get it. Such kind of people are so irresponsible & egoistical so that hopefully karma might get them later in life or that they rot forever in trash bins.


Calm down Mr Billy! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Heyaguy

FYI: I spoke to agent he told me he just has lodged one 189 and three 190 as on 27th Aug so all fine, and he confirmed there are quite a lot of people with similar point around the same date. He didn't give me any number but yeah and I don't next FY 80 after Aug got any chance 
even my invite is in shackles, he blatantly said to get the spouse points


----------



## mrbilly

Abid_R said:


> Calm down Mr Billy!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Don't worry, I am very calm. I'm just very depressed and sad leaving my accounting job here in Australia as well as leaving Australia for good in 2 weeks 

I've looked at March 2018 posts on expatforum for accountants and back then, those with 75 were also in the same situation with us currently @ 80 points. From April 2018, those with 80 points started appearing. So this 2019 and 2019/2020 FY, , those @ 85 would start showing up right after this March 2019 invitations rounds.

Meaning, those of us at 80 points should consider moving back home / searching for other alternative options


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Don't worry, I am very calm. I'm just very depressed and sad leaving my accounting job here in Australia as well as leaving Australia for good in 2 weeks
> 
> I've looked at March 2018 posts on expatforum for accountants and back then, those with 75 were also in the same situation with us currently @ 80 points. From April 2018, those with 80 points started appearing. So this 2019 and 2019/2020 FY, , those @ 85 would start showing up right after this March 2019 invitations rounds.
> 
> Meaning, those of us at 80 points should consider moving back home / searching for other alternative options


Don't loose hope bud. Just wait till July.


----------



## arf712

Again, getting 85 from 80 is much harder than getting 80 from 75. Anyone can reach 80 without experience and partner points. So hope we won't see as many 85/90 pointers as we saw 80 pointers.


mrbilly said:


> Abid_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down Mr Billy!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I am very calm. I'm just very depressed and sad leaving my accounting job here in Australia as well as leaving Australia for good in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at March 2018 posts on expatforum for accountants and back then, those with 75 were also in the same situation with us currently @ 80 points. From April 2018, those with 80 points started appearing. So this 2019 and 2019/2020 FY, , those @ 85 would start showing up right after this March 2019 invitations rounds.
> 
> Meaning, those of us at 80 points should consider moving back home / searching for other alternative options
Click to expand...


----------



## arf712

Hope something better will happen if Labour wins Federal election.


Rusiru91 said:


> mrbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I am very calm. I'm just very depressed and sad leaving my accounting job here in Australia as well as leaving Australia for good in 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at March 2018 posts on expatforum for accountants and back then, those with 75 were also in the same situation with us currently @ 80 points. From April 2018, those with 80 points started appearing. So this 2019 and 2019/2020 FY, , those @ 85 would start showing up right after this March 2019 invitations rounds.
> 
> Meaning, those of us at 80 points should consider moving back home / searching for other alternative options
> 
> 
> 
> Don't loose hope bud. Just wait till July.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rusiru91

arf712 said:


> Again, getting 85 from 80 is much harder than getting 80 from 75. Anyone can reach 80 without experience and partner points. So hope we won't see as many 85/90 pointers as we saw 80 pointers.


I agree with this. Boosting to 85 from 80 is not easy as achieving 80 from 75...So I don't think there will be many 85's. Only problem is that too many 80 eoi's


----------



## Rusiru91

arf712 said:


> Hope something better will happen if Labour wins Federal election.


They were the clear favourites until they made this statement about refugees.. Most locals don't like the fact of increasing the refugee intake


----------



## arf712

Does anyone have any update of NSW 190?


----------



## mrbilly

arf712 said:


> Does anyone have any update of NSW 190?


NSW only invited those with at least 1 year experience & currently living in NSW with total points of 85 (inc SS).

I'm sure those @ 85 would start appearing very soon. This upcoming March, 85 might even need to wait 1 - 2 months to be invited and 80 is hopeless. 

Please guyss if you have 190, use that one and don't take 189 so that the 189 spot can be used by other desperate migrants. What's wrong with living in Sydney??????


----------



## arf712

NSW is the only state that don't give any priority to its graduates.


----------



## arf712

I think, from next month NSW will only invite 85+5 pointers


----------



## kiratsid

hi guyz check your email i just received an invitation for 189 visa seems like department is running the invitation round one day earlier 😀😀


----------



## Abid_R

Anyone received invitation mail? Seems they are running the round a day early! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## arf712

Congratulations. What's your point and Doe?


----------



## Abid_R

Congratulations!! 



kiratsid said:


> hi guyz check your email i just received an invitation for 189 visa seems like department is running the invitation round one day earlier


Doe & points please!

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## kiratsid

75 points 
mechanical engineer
doe 7 feb


----------



## arf712

I thought accountant.


kiratsid said:


> 75 points
> mechanical engineer
> doe 7 feb


----------



## shaon9

No activity here. Very concerning!!!


----------



## arf712

Maybe no invitation for accountant.


----------



## Abid_R

Very sad and frustrating! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Abid_R

Only heard about one accountant 5th march 85pts

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## arf712

Again no 80 pointers 😞


----------



## rush.k

Skill select is scheduled for maintenance on 11 March and that's why they have run the round a day earlier. Read this;
osted on: 6/03/2019 at 11:06

Maintenance work is scheduled for 12:01am AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019 to 12:00pm AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Apologies for any inconvenience caused – please try again later.

No invite yet for me.

-----------------------
DOE - 7 Oct 2018
Points - 80 for 189 and 85 for 190
Occupation - General accountant and Auditor


----------



## Moiz23

There’s no way 80 pointers are getting invited this FY. There’ll be 9-10 months waiting period for 80 pointers from July onwards if there’s no invite till June. 
Assuming 190 does not give invites as well, reckon we all need to find other alternatives. There’s one thing to be hopeful and other thing to be practical.


----------



## arf712

Only positive side is there is almost no backlog for 85 points. Once the invitation gets normal, 80 pointers will get invitation.


----------



## Abid_R

arf712 said:


> Only positive side is there is almost no backlog for 85 points. Once the invitation gets normal, 80 pointers will get invitation.


Maybe.

I have a very bad feeling about 80! 

85 is the new 80 now! 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Abid_R

rush.k said:


> No invite yet for me.


When is your visa expiring mate?

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## rush.k

August 2019


----------



## mrbilly

*Withdrawing Unused EOIs*



Abid_R said:


> Maybe.
> 
> I have a very bad feeling about 80!
> 
> 85 is the new 80 now!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


That's why previously I mentioned it's now survival of the fittest. Since Dutton became immigration minister, immigration number has become insane, with accounting suffering huge cuts from 5,478 (2014/2015) to 2,525 (2015/2016) & 2,500 (2016/2017)

Of course it is reasonable to lose hope now for those stuck @ 80 points. Within a month, there would be nearly 200 new 85 pointers both genuine, double invites & fakes. Almost none of the double invites & fakes would be willing to withdraw the unused EOIs. 

Please people, if you are reading this post, WITHDRAW your unused ITAs!!!!! By refusing to withdraw, you are ruining someone's else future and I'm sure karma would get you later in life:mad2::mad2:


----------



## Rusiru91

arf712 said:


> Only positive side is there is almost no backlog for 85 points. Once the invitation gets normal, 80 pointers will get invitation.


People who lodged eoi last year with 80points will get the invite after July..Not sure about those who lodged this year...only hope for them is labor coming to power


----------



## Rusiru91

rush.k said:


> Skill select is scheduled for maintenance on 11 March and that's why they have run the round a day earlier. Read this;
> osted on: 6/03/2019 at 11:06
> 
> Maintenance work is scheduled for 12:01am AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019 to 12:00pm AEDT Monday, 11 March 2019. SkillSelect may experience outages during this period. Apologies for any inconvenience caused – please try again later.
> 
> No invite yet for me.
> 
> -----------------------
> DOE - 7 Oct 2018
> Points - 80 for 189 and 85 for 190
> Occupation - General accountant and Auditor


You will get it in either July or August


----------



## rush.k

Hoping for the best. Can't really say anything now. Everything seems so impossible.


----------



## Rusiru91

rush.k said:


> Hoping for the best. Can't really say anything now. Everything seems so impossible.


At least 85 is getting cleared.. Remember there was a time where no invitations been issued.... At least half of 80 will be cleared if we big invitation rounds in July till November.. So sit tight :amen:


----------



## rush.k

Rusiru91 said:


> At least 85 is getting cleared.. Remember there was a time where no invitations been issued.... At least half of 80 will be cleared if we big invitation rounds in July till November.. So sit tight :amen:


This is the only positive light I can see.


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> People who lodged eoi last year with 80points will get the invite after July..Not sure about those who lodged this year...only hope for them is labor coming to power



Stop dreaming start looking for other options, my all mates at 85 got the invites and if you wait and watch you will just watch 80 pointers going like what happened to 70 and 75. I know a lot of people personally reaching 85 soon gaining age, NAATI, PY and regional or spouse points.

I am sad to say but there is no more hope for 80 under accounting


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Stop dreaming start looking for other options, my all mates at 85 got the invites and if you wait and watch you will just watch 80 pointers going like what happened to 70 and 75. I know a lot of people personally reaching 85 soon gaining age, NAATI, PY and regional or spouse points.
> 
> I am sad to say but there is no more hope for 80 under accounting


Lol...no ones dreaming here mate... We are just discussing the possible scenarios.. It is true that people are getting 85 but around 100-200 a month max I guess.. So If there's three big invitation rounds, we can expect people with 80's getting invited again.


----------



## rush.k

Heyaguy said:


> Stop dreaming start looking for other options, my all mates at 85 got the invites and if you wait and watch you will just watch 80 pointers going like what happened to 70 and 75. I know a lot of people personally reaching 85 soon gaining age, NAATI, PY and regional or spouse points.
> 
> I am sad to say but there is no more hope for 80 under accounting


Well you might be able to reach 85 points but we can't get any more points until next year and before that visa and EOIs lodged will be expired. 
Thanks for the heads up but this is not called "dreaming". If we were to dream, we would not have got 80 points in the first place.


----------



## Rusiru91

rush.k said:


> Well you might be able to reach 85 points but we can't get any more points until next year and before that visa and EOIs lodged will be expired.
> Thanks for the heads up but this is not called "dreaming". If we were to dream, we would not have got 80 points in the first place.


100% agreed. We all stucked in 80 because either claiming further points is impossible or too risky and can end up getting visa rejected . So let's hope for a government change from upcoming election and wait till July layball:


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Lol...no ones dreaming here mate... We are just discussing the possible scenarios.. It is true that people are getting 85 but around 100-200 a month max I guess.. So If there's three big invitation rounds, we can expect people with 80's getting invited again.


Lol you just wrote about the big invites might be coming ????? anyway neither you or I, we ain't the employees of DOHA neither we know what to expect but if you remember even though situation was bad for 75 pointer 80 pointers were invited in second or third month of new FY, can't imagine what will happen this year


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> Well you might be able to reach 85 points but we can't get any more points until next year and before that visa and EOIs lodged will be expired.
> Thanks for the heads up but this is not called "dreaming". If we were to dream, we would not have got 80 points in the first place.


Everyone can increase the points, further regional study, spouse, or research. 
I doubt you have these, if you read my comment i wrote about big invites might be coming how come you can relate 80 points with day dreaming???


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> Stop dreaming start looking for other options, my all mates at 85 got the invites and if you wait and watch you will just watch 80 pointers going like what happened to 70 and 75. I know a lot of people personally reaching 85 soon gaining age, NAATI, PY and regional or spouse points.
> 
> I am sad to say but there is no more hope for 80 under accounting


I hate to say this but I completely agree with that opinion. Last year, many people @ 75 predicted that 80 would be cleared by December 18 and that Dutton stepping down from his position would result in 80 being quickly cleared and points falling to 75. After 6 months, clearly their predictions are mistaken & in fact 85 is the new standard required. 

Those stuck at 80 should be better off searching for new options. I'm also stuck at 80 and forced to resign from my accounting job & go home just because I can't increase my point to 85 (age < 25, no partner & no regional points). Just face the fact, points for accounting continue to increase 5 points every year. 

Like I said, accounting now clearly represents survival of the fittest now.


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> I hate to say this but I completely agree with that opinion. Last year, many people @ 75 predicted that 80 would be cleared by December 18 and that Dutton stepping down from his position would result in 80 being quickly cleared and points falling to 75. After 6 months, clearly their predictions are mistaken & in fact 85 is the new standard required.
> 
> Those stuck at 80 should be better off searching for new options. I'm also stuck at 80 and forced to resign from my accounting job & go home just because I can't increase my point to 85 (age < 25, no partner & no regional points). Just face the fact, points for accounting continue to increase 5 points every year.
> 
> Like I said, accounting now clearly represents survival of the fittest now.


can't agree more


----------



## Moiz23

Hi All,

When someone receives a pre-invite from NSW and if they have claimed work experience points, what documents are required to submit to support work experience?

Thanks,


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> Everyone can increase the points, further regional study, spouse, or research.
> I doubt you have these, if you read my comment i wrote about big invites might be coming how come you can relate 80 points with day dreaming???


Not everyone can. My NAATI expired next year so it's pointless for me to take regional studies since my regional point would cancel out the NAATI. Besides, if I start regional in 2019, I would finish the studies in 2021 by which time points might change again. 

Moreover, I don't have the required age (I'm 22) and I wouldn't marry a girl just to get PR. Marriage is about long term, not simply because I want to get PR 

Yes, you would get the invitation after marrying your partner. But at least have sympathy for those of us that clearly cannot increase the points. There are many of us that can't increase points (no work experience, no age, no points partner & no regional points).


----------



## rush.k

Heyaguy said:


> Everyone can increase the points, further regional study, spouse, or research.
> I doubt you have these, if you read my comment i wrote about big invites might be coming how come you can relate 80 points with day dreaming???


First of all - thanks for all your advice. We all are well aware of the historical trends and how we can increase the points further but the same story doesn't apply to each one of us. 
FYI - "Everyone" cannot increase the points by further regional study, spouse, or research because you don't really know what is happening with his/her visa situation.
So please start to empathise with your fellow expats here.


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> Not everyone can. My NAATI expired next year so it's pointless for me to take regional studies since my regional point would cancel out the NAATI. Besides, if I start regional in 2019, I would finish the studies in 2021 by which time points might change again.
> 
> Moreover, I don't have the required age (I'm 22) and I wouldn't marry a girl just to get PR. Marriage is about long term, not simply because I want to get PR
> 
> Yes, you would get the invitation after marrying your partner. But at least have sympathy for those of us that clearly cannot increase the points. There are many of us that can't increase points (no work experience, no age, no points partner & no regional points).


FYI, i am not marrying straight and for your NAATI if you increase your stay to regional at least you can give more shots for CCL and you won't lose the points as you think


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> When someone receives a pre-invite from NSW and if they have claimed work experience points, what documents are required to submit to support work experience?
> 
> Thanks,


CPA reference letter, employment contract, payslips, reference letter from employer


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> Lol you just wrote about the big invites might be coming ????? anyway neither you or I, we ain't the employees of DOHA neither we know what to expect but if you remember even though situation was bad for 75 pointer 80 pointers were invited in second or third month of new FY, can't imagine what will happen this year


True that neither of us in DOHA nor have a special ability to see the future. But remember there was a time that no invitations were issued for accountants and so called experts predicted that this will be the end of accountants and will be removed from the list soon which didn't happened. So let's keep some faith and positive energy. All these negativity will only attract stress and depression to you


----------



## Abid_R

Rusiru91 said:


> So let's keep some faith and positive energy. All these negativity will only attract stress and depression to you




____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Heyaguy

mrbilly said:


> CPA reference letter, employment contract, payslips, reference letter from employer


Employer reference, tax assessment, payslips, super statement, bank statement and PAYG.
CPA and contract not compulsory as its covered under the employer statement


----------



## Heyaguy

rush.k said:


> First of all - thanks for all your advice. We all are well aware of the historical trends and how we can increase the points further but the same story doesn't apply to each one of us.
> FYI - "Everyone" cannot increase the points by further regional study, spouse, or research because you don't really know what is happening with his/her visa situation.
> So please start to empathise with your fellow expats here.


What do you mean empathise? I am in the same boat and just being straight rather than giving fake hope.I just reckon we get lazy after doing NAATI, PY and just feel like that's it. Its not the case, we can do more but we don't want to put effort.
I am just back from city after appointment with my agent, he confirmed he still has 85 pointers waiting for invitation who lodged in Feb 2019 and I am not sure true or not he claims to have more than 250+ EOIs at 80 points till 15th Sept as he specifically said no hope till 12 months or so to my gf who is about to reach 80.
If you want to win it, you have to use all you can do no matter what it is


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> What do you mean empathise? I am in the same boat and just being straight rather than giving fake hope.I just reckon we get lazy after doing NAATI, PY and just feel like that's it. Its not the case, we can do more but we don't want to put effort.
> I am just back from city after appointment with my agent, he confirmed he still has 85 pointers waiting for invitation who lodged in Feb 2019 and I am not sure true or not he claims to have more than 250+ EOIs at 80 points till 15th Sept as he specifically said no hope till 12 months or so to my gf who is about to reach 80.
> If you want to win it, you have to use all you can do no matter what it is


Time to pack the bags then mate or else time to look for another gf  I mean a skilled one


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Time to pack the bags then mate or else time to look for another gf  I mean a skilled one


lol we both accounting, and will be marrying soon


----------



## arf712

Accountant till 5th march with 85 points got invitations. Please inform your agency.


Heyaguy said:


> rush.k said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all - thanks for all your advice. We all are well aware of the historical trends and how we can increase the points further but the same story doesn't apply to each one of us.
> FYI - "Everyone" cannot increase the points by further regional study, spouse, or research because you don't really know what is happening with his/her visa situation.
> So please start to empathise with your fellow expats here.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean empathise? I am in the same boat and just being straight rather than giving fake hope.I just reckon we get lazy after doing NAATI, PY and just feel like that's it. Its not the case, we can do more but we don't want to put effort.
> I am just back from city after appointment with my agent, he confirmed he still has 85 pointers waiting for invitation who lodged in Feb 2019 and I am not sure true or not he claims to have more than 250+ EOIs at 80 points till 15th Sept as he specifically said no hope till 12 months or so to my gf who is about to reach 80.
> If you want to win it, you have to use all you can do no matter what it is
Click to expand...


----------



## James018

Hi everyone !

I know how frustrating you all are. In this situation it is obvious that you all are hopeless or helpless.
I am reading all your COMMENTS and PREDICTIONS which are completely USELESS. Some are saying 85 is new 80, while others are praying for their invites. I am also in the similar situation like you all. I am on 80 points now. I will share you my story.

I missed my invite in 2015/16 by just by 1 month when I was @ 65 points.
I missed my invite in 2016/17 by just by 2 months when I was @ 70 points. 
I missed my invite in 2017/18 by just by just 14 days when I was @ 75 points. 
This year I am on 80 points FINALLY and also was just 2 weeks apart to get invited and SUDDENLY DOHA did it all again.

I have done 24th PTE attempts to get 79+ GUYSSS !

FYI : 
Firstly, there may be 250 @ 80 points from 24th Aug to 15th Sept or 11/12 80 pointers per day. There would have been even lesser but we all are selfish, creating multiple EOIS and let them active. At least you should have SUSPENDED your 2nd EOIS (189)so they wont affect or delay the actual movements. These SUSPENDED EOIS can be used when you think you require but it is unlikely you may needed.

Secondly, I have seen few people happily saying they got second invite, when they actually received and lodged 189 visa already. These people are sooo selfish and careless in nature and will have similar fate one day that we are going through. I don't wanna curse them but as a human your ACTIONS should not hurt others lives, thats what my ethics says. They are also the same like you. 

Thirdly, about FUTURE: Nobody knows whats gonna happen next, but at least be optimistic for whatever fate we go through.

You all have done 2-3 years of Australian study paying $60-$70k AUD
You all have done 1 year of Professional Year paying $10-$15k AUD
You all have done PTE/IELTS paying several thousands in this economy
You all have done NAATI paying another thousands dollar or so in this economy
Your spending have created many thousands jobs accross AUSTRALIA, that will be added to the AUSTRALIAN GDP.
You all have worked so hard day/night already in this economy. 

Lastly, to those lodging FAKE EOIS: I know you may had a similar dream like we all, but unfortunately you didnt go through or succeed. We all your friends are having same nightmares regularly because of fake/multiple eois over and over again. Some are already in depression. They are becoming weak day by day paying thousands of dollars for their visas, study, rent and so forth. Therefore, I would like you to request PLEASE not to lodge any FAKE EOIS in any occupation. We all are suffering. DOHA is not doing anything at all, simply ignoring our PAIN and SUFFERING. 

Thank you and dont be hopeless.


----------



## arf712

Very inspiring. My story is quite similar to yours. In 2017 I missed invitation for Auditors just for 2 Weeks. I reached 70 on 10th January 2017 but they stopped inviting after 24th December. At that time I thought I would get it on first round of July 2017.it 
never happened. I have spent next two years to increase my points and now here we are.


James018 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I know how frustrating you all are. In this situation it is obvious that you all are hopeless or helpless.
> I am reading all your COMMENTS and PREDICTIONS which are completely USELESS. Some are saying 85 is new 80, while others are praying for their invites. I am also in the similar situation like you all. I am on 80 points now. I will share you my story.
> 
> I missed my invite in 2015/16 by just by 1 month when I was @ 65 points.
> I missed my invite in 2016/17 by just by 2 months when I was @ 70 points.
> I missed my invite in 2017/18 by just by just 14 days when I was @ 75 points.
> This year I am on 80 points FINALLY and also was just 2 weeks apart to get invited and SUDDENLY DOHA did it all again.
> 
> I have done 24th PTE attempts to get 79+ GUYSSS !
> 
> FYI :
> Firstly, there may be 250 @ 80 points from 24th Aug to 15th Sept or 11/12 80 pointers per day. There would have been even lesser but we all are selfish, creating multiple EOIS and let them active. At least you should have SUSPENDED your 2nd EOIS (189)so they wont affect or delay the actual movements. These SUSPENDED EOIS can be used when you think you require but it is unlikely you may needed.
> 
> Secondly, I have seen few people happily saying they got second invite, when they actually received and lodged 189 visa already. These people are sooo selfish and careless in nature and will have similar fate one day that we are going through. I don't wanna curse them but as a human your ACTIONS should not hurt others lives, thats what my ethics says. They are also the same like you.
> 
> Thirdly, about FUTURE: Nobody knows whats gonna happen next, but at least be optimistic for whatever fate we go through.
> 
> You all have done 2-3 years of Australian study paying $60-$70k AUD
> You all have done 1 year of Professional Year paying $10-$15k AUD
> You all have done PTE/IELTS paying several thousands in this economy
> You all have done NAATI paying another thousands dollar or so in this economy
> Your spending have created many thousands jobs accross AUSTRALIA, that will be added to the AUSTRALIAN GDP.
> You all have worked so hard day/night already in this economy.
> 
> Lastly, to those lodging FAKE EOIS: I know you may had a similar dream like we all, but unfortunately you didnt go through or succeed. We all your friends are having same nightmares regularly because of fake/multiple eois over and over again. Some are already in depression. They are becoming weak day by day paying thousands of dollars for their visas, study, rent and so forth. Therefore, I would like you to request PLEASE not to lodge any FAKE EOIS in any occupation. We all are suffering. DOHA is not doing anything at all, simply ignoring our PAIN and SUFFERING.
> 
> Thank you and dont be hopeless.


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> What do you mean empathise? I am in the same boat and just being straight rather than giving fake hope.I just reckon we get lazy after doing NAATI, PY and just feel like that's it. Its not the case, we can do more but we don't want to put effort.
> I am just back from city after appointment with my agent, he confirmed he still has 85 pointers waiting for invitation who lodged in Feb 2019 and I am not sure true or not he claims to have more than 250+ EOIs at 80 points till 15th Sept as he specifically said no hope till 12 months or so to my gf who is about to reach 80.
> If you want to win it, you have to use all you can do no matter what it is


Better to go for another agent bro. just for your sake. clearly your agent is giving out some misleading information. I also had few dodgy agents in the past. :brick:


----------



## arf712

Anyone planning to move Tasmania or Adelaide? I'm seriously considering this. At least we can get 489 visa if study/ work in Tasmania.


----------



## Faziee

Is it a sure shot in tasmania or adelaide?


----------



## arf712

In Tasmania.


Faziee said:


> Is it a sure shot in tasmania or adelaide?


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> Is it a sure shot in tasmania or adelaide?


No jobs in Tassi


----------



## arf712

I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.


Rusiru91 said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a sure shot in tasmania or adelaide?
> 
> 
> 
> No jobs in Tassi
Click to expand...


----------



## Rusiru91

arf712 said:


> I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.


Why don't go to Canberra or Adelaide then?


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> No jobs in Tassi


Exactly, i will prefer to go back lol
you will get 489, 4yrs visa then under PR you need to stay additional 2 yrs (which is going up to 5yrs soon)


----------



## arf712

1 year study in Canberra or Adelaide (SA) won't give u 489 visa. In addition, ACT is not eligible for 489 and accounting is on closed occupations list.


Rusiru91 said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't go to Canberra or Adelaide then?
Click to expand...


----------



## James018

HI Everyone !

Let me share you whats the situation in Tasmania. 

From last year many graduates moved to Tasmania, hoping to get 189/489. Yes, if you study at least 1 year there in registered college (Cricos registered), you might be eligible to apply 489 visa. But wait, before deciding to move Tasmania, you must have enough savings $$$ and jobs gurantee to support you throughout your stay. 

My friends say its HARD to get even 20 hours per week, even if you are full time available. You might get job but need to travel with your own CAR, a distance may be 1 hr at least in some cases. However, there are very fewer number of people who eventually got full-time jobs based on their skills, in a field like aged care, hospitality, and etc. 

The infrastructure in Tasmania is not like Melbourne or Sydney. There are only buses available for public transport. You may have to travel calling UBER and Yes, it is expensive. 

Very soon, Tasmania government may increase the requirement for 489 from 1 year to 2 year and that is most likely as they dont need that many volume of students when there is no infrastructure like in Melbourne and Sydney.


----------



## arf712

If u get 489 then u don't have to wait for 189 visa. Way better than 485 or student visa. I understand why u finding it funny. I am thankful to God that your situation is way better than us. Kindly do not discourage people who are not as fortunate as you.


Heyaguy said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No jobs in Tassi
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, i will prefer to go back lol
> you will get 489, 4yrs visa then under PR you need to stay additional 2 yrs (which is going up to 5yrs soon)
Click to expand...


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Better to go for another agent bro. just for your sake. clearly your agent is giving out some misleading information. I also had few dodgy agents in the past. :brick:


'


He is well reputed man hahaha you guys quote him here, he went through the list of all of his branches and gave the number and its not lie.


----------



## arf712

As per ISCAH, EoIs dated today on 80 points may get an invite on February 2020.


----------



## James018

arf712 said:


> I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.





arf712 said:


> As per ISCAH, EoIs dated today on 80 points may get an invite on February 2020.


 This can quickly change once the invitations number get increased.


----------



## James018

Heyaguy said:


> '
> 
> 
> He is well reputed man hahaha you guys quote him here, he went through the list of all of his branches and gave the number and its not lie.


 Heyaguy, I got a list of EOIS lodged for Accountants. I don't want to share in this forum but want to tell you that I got list of total number of EOIs lodged for Accountants from 65 to 85. Dont just completely rely on something.


----------



## Abid_R

James018 said:


> Heyaguy, I got a list of EOIS lodged for Accountants. I don't want to share in this forum but want to tell you that I got list of total number of EOIs lodged for Accountants from 65 to 85. Dont just completely rely on something.


Oh really?

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> Heyaguy, I got a list of EOIS lodged for Accountants. I don't want to share in this forum but want to tell you that I got list of total number of EOIs lodged for Accountants from 65 to 85. Dont just completely rely on something.


If it is a FOI doco do share otherwise there is a huge lag time before DHA uploads it on their website


----------



## mklam90

James018 said:


> Heyaguy, I got a list of EOIS lodged for Accountants. I don't want to share in this forum but want to tell you that I got list of total number of EOIs lodged for Accountants from 65 to 85. Dont just completely rely on something.


Right...


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> '
> 
> 
> He is well reputed man hahaha you guys quote him here, he went through the list of all of his branches and gave the number and its not lie.


It might be that you are using Aussizz group. Aussizz does have an extensive network throughout Australia and hence they might have a wide range of migrants with a variety of points scores. 

Until the results of both Feb & March 2019 are published, I will believe what your agent is saying since you mentioned your agent is reputable and some of us have even quoted your agent in this forum.


----------



## mrbilly

Just FYI, I heard from one of my friends that he got 85 points on Friday for accounting and he got ITA on the Sunday rounds. That meant that 85 are all invited


----------



## Sat.pal007

Heyaguy said:


> What do you mean empathise? I am in the same boat and just being straight rather than giving fake hope.I just reckon we get lazy after doing NAATI, PY and just feel like that's it. Its not the case, we can do more but we don't want to put effort.
> I am just back from city after appointment with my agent, he confirmed he still has 85 pointers waiting for invitation who lodged in Feb 2019 and I am not sure true or not he claims to have more than 250+ EOIs at 80 points till 15th Sept as he specifically said no hope till 12 months or so to my gf who is about to reach 80.
> If you want to win it, you have to use all you can do no matter what it is


U r crazy, there are people getting invite on 85 till 5 of March and you are saying that people waiting from feb, you are giving misleading info. 

Please don’t spread misleading info and make others life hell. I don’t trust this heyaguy, he’s spreading too much negativity.

And guys stay calm everyone on 80 will get an invite. If you guys gonna increase yours points by the ways which are not legit so there are chances of negative results. Please I request everyone don’t listen to stupid suggestion by stupid agents. 

Look it’s very difficult to move from 80 to 85 almost for us it’s gonna take one year and I think in one year an invite on 80 is pretty much on cards so why to spend unnessary money, why not save for future, and marrying someone just for points, I don’t think so is a good idea, and everyone know these 5 points are risky results can be negative. 

So please calm down and think wisely. Don’t do anything sillyyyyyy. And pray for everyone of us. 

We all have done hard work and that will pay off....


----------



## Rusiru91

Sat.pal007 said:


> U r crazy, there are people getting invite on 85 till 5 of March and you are saying that people waiting from feb, you are giving misleading info.
> 
> Please don’t spread misleading info and make others life hell. I don’t trust this heyaguy, he’s spreading too much negativity.
> 
> And guys stay calm everyone on 80 will get an invite. If you guys gonna increase yours points by the ways which are not legit so there are chances of negative results. Please I request everyone don’t listen to stupid suggestion by stupid agents.
> 
> Look it’s very difficult to move from 80 to 85 almost for us it’s gonna take one year and I think in one year an invite on 80 is pretty much on cards so why to spend unnessary money, why not save for future, and marrying someone just for points, I don’t think so is a good idea, and everyone know these 5 points are risky results can be negative.
> 
> So please calm down and think wisely. Don’t do anything sillyyyyyy. And pray for everyone of us.
> 
> We all have done hard work and that will pay off....


Finally some wise words..Most of us stuck at 80 either cannot increase it to 85 or too risky to do so. Hence, better not to panic and take stupid decisions. First couple of months after july will be really critical . But let's hope for the good :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Just FYI, I heard from one of my friends that he got 85 points on Friday for accounting and he got ITA on the Sunday rounds. That meant that 85 are all invited


Yeap I also know someone updated his eoi on 7th and got the invite on Sunday for 85points


----------



## Antoine123

I have withdrawn my EOI's for Taxation Accountant and General Accountant respectively as I have lodged my visa 190 (NSW) instead.
I'll now have to wait 8-10 months for by visa to get processed. I hope it will help few of you guys.

Good luck !


----------



## mrbilly

Antoine123 said:


> I have withdrawn my EOI's for Taxation Accountant and General Accountant respectively as I have lodged my visa 190 (NSW) instead.
> I'll now have to wait 8-10 months for by visa to get processed. I hope it will help few of you guys.
> 
> Good luck !


Thank you so much man!!!!! Yes it will definitely prevent wasted & unused invitations to occur. 

Wish you all the best for the visa process :amen:

That's why people. please use 190 NSW ITA if you have one instead of waiting for 189 ITA. After all, you still get the PR and can stay in Sydney as well as helping someone else get the PR ITA.


----------



## Rusiru91

Antoine123 said:


> I have withdrawn my EOI's for Taxation Accountant and General Accountant respectively as I have lodged my visa 190 (NSW) instead.
> I'll now have to wait 8-10 months for by visa to get processed. I hope it will help few of you guys.
> 
> Good luck !


Cheers mate.. You will get the grant soon ..All the best for the future :amen:


----------



## rush.k

Sat.pal007 said:


> U r crazy, there are people getting invite on 85 till 5 of March and you are saying that people waiting from feb, you are giving misleading info.
> 
> Please don’t spread misleading info and make others life hell. I don’t trust this heyaguy, he’s spreading too much negativity.
> 
> And guys stay calm everyone on 80 will get an invite. If you guys gonna increase yours points by the ways which are not legit so there are chances of negative results. Please I request everyone don’t listen to stupid suggestion by stupid agents.
> 
> Look it’s very difficult to move from 80 to 85 almost for us it’s gonna take one year and I think in one year an invite on 80 is pretty much on cards so why to spend unnessary money, why not save for future, and marrying someone just for points, I don’t think so is a good idea, and everyone know these 5 points are risky results can be negative.
> 
> So please calm down and think wisely. Don’t do anything sillyyyyyy. And pray for everyone of us.
> 
> We all have done hard work and that will pay off....




Thanks for saying it out loud mate


----------



## James018

*Congratulations ! & Thank You !*



Antoine123 said:


> I have withdrawn my EOI's for Taxation Accountant and General Accountant respectively as I have lodged my visa 190 (NSW) instead.
> I'll now have to wait 8-10 months for by visa to get processed. I hope it will help few of you guys.
> 
> Good luck !


 Thank you very much. Hope you get your visa grant very very soon. You have now helped 2 struggling people in their lives. Congratulations. God Bless you !!!!!!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

I know someone who was stuck at 80 points DOE 25 August 2018. 
Then after Feb invite round, he decided to claim work experience so he has 85 points and just got invited for March round. 

The problem is that, I know that his title is "Accounts Officer" and he just does like accounts payable, etc. When he claimed 5 points for work experience he doesnt have CPA work assessment. 

He told me he doesnt want to do cpa work assessment so that in case DOHA rejects his work experience claim, he can just say he thought what he does is what an accoutant do etc. And if they rejects his 85-point application, which would take about 6-8 months, he would already have the invite for his 80-point EOI. 

ANy thoughts on this? How can he possibly get work points when his title is "Accounts Officer"???


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know someone who was stuck at 80 points DOE 25 August 2018.
> Then after Feb invite round, he decided to claim work experience so he has 85 points and just got invited for March round.
> 
> The problem is that, I know that his title is "Accounts Officer" and he just does like accounts payable, etc. When he claimed 5 points for work experience he doesnt have CPA work assessment.
> 
> He told me he doesnt want to do cpa work assessment so that in case DOHA rejects his work experience claim, he can just say he thought what he does is what an accoutant do etc. And if they rejects his 85-point application, which would take about 6-8 months, he would already have the invite for his 80-point EOI.
> 
> ANy thoughts on this? How can he possibly get work points when his title is "Accounts Officer"???


He's nothing but an idiot mate. Most recent cases were processed in 3-4 months. All my friends claimed work experience got the outcome within 4 months max. So when the CO rejects the application if he doesn't have a proper visa to stay then he has to back and if he has submitted fraudulent documents then it will be a 3-5 years ban ..

P.S.- Accounts office title is fine until he does at least 70% work mentioned in the General accountant role description.


----------



## Antonyc11

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know someone who was stuck at 80 points DOE 25 August 2018.
> Then after Feb invite round, he decided to claim work experience so he has 85 points and just got invited for March round.
> 
> The problem is that, I know that his title is "Accounts Officer" and he just does like accounts payable, etc. When he claimed 5 points for work experience he doesnt have CPA work assessment.
> 
> He told me he doesnt want to do cpa work assessment so that in case DOHA rejects his work experience claim, he can just say he thought what he does is what an accoutant do etc. And if they rejects his 85-point application, which would take about 6-8 months, he would already have the invite for his 80-point EOI.
> 
> ANy thoughts on this? How can he possibly get work points when his title is "Accounts Officer"???


He made a really bad decision in my opinion.

First, CPA assessment is not a legal procedure and it will not send to the department no matter what is the result. I think he should do the CPA assessment anyway to see whether his job duties align with Accountant's duties.

Second, the case officer will not consider any facts without evidence, if he can't obtain a letter from the company which confirms his accounting duties (except AP AR), his case will be rejected.

So, the main point is whether he can get his company to lie for him regarding his Position description.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> He's nothing but an idiot mate. Most recent cases were processed in 3-4 months. All my friends claimed work experience got the outcome within 4 months max. So when the CO rejects the application if he doesn't have a proper visa to stay then he has to back and if he has submitted fraudulent documents then it will be a 3-5 years ban ..
> 
> P.S.- Accounts office title is fine until he does at least 70% work mentioned in the General accountant role description.


Accounts officer does what an Accounts officer should be doing, which is processing accounts payable, accounts receivable. 

If he actually does at least 70% of the Accountant role, how come he doesnt submit a CPA work experience. And why didnt he think of claiming work experience before instead of seeing the Feb round results?


----------



## arf712

I think he didn't go for CPA assessment cause he knew he won't get positive assessment. If CPA gives positive assessment, 90% chance the Co will accept it. Anyway, it'll be tricky for him now. Wish him best of luck.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's nothing but an idiot mate. Most recent cases were processed in 3-4 months. All my friends claimed work experience got the outcome within 4 months max. So when the CO rejects the application if he doesn't have a proper visa to stay then he has to back and if he has submitted fraudulent documents then it will be a 3-5 years ban ..
> 
> P.S.- Accounts office title is fine until he does at least 70% work mentioned in the General accountant role description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accounts officer does what an Accounts officer should be doing, which is processing accounts payable, accounts receivable.
> 
> If he actually does at least 70% of the Accountant role, how come he doesnt submit a CPA work experience. And why didnt he think of claiming work experience before instead of seeing the Feb round results?
Click to expand...


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Accounts officer does what an Accounts officer should be doing, which is processing accounts payable, accounts receivable.
> 
> If he actually does at least 70% of the Accountant role, how come he doesnt submit a CPA work experience. And why didnt he think of claiming work experience before instead of seeing the Feb round results?


Lol...those are the questions you need to ask from your dumb friend mate   

Some companies don't have a position called an accountant but they have accounts officer/assistant accountant but they are doing the same role as an accountant. Not sure how you get assumption that the accounts officer should be doing only AR and AP.. :brick:


----------



## Heyaguy

arf712 said:


> I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.


Incorrect 1yr study, them 4 yrs under 489 then 2yrs after PR


----------



## Heyaguy

Sat.pal007 said:


> U r crazy, there are people getting invite on 85 till 5 of March and you are saying that people waiting from feb, you are giving misleading info.
> 
> Please don’t spread misleading info and make others life hell. I don’t trust this heyaguy, he’s spreading too much negativity.
> 
> And guys stay calm everyone on 80 will get an invite. If you guys gonna increase yours points by the ways which are not legit so there are chances of negative results. Please I request everyone don’t listen to stupid suggestion by stupid agents.
> 
> Look it’s very difficult to move from 80 to 85 almost for us it’s gonna take one year and I think in one year an invite on 80 is pretty much on cards so why to spend unnessary money, why not save for future, and marrying someone just for points, I don’t think so is a good idea, and everyone know these 5 points are risky results can be negative.
> 
> So please calm down and think wisely. Don’t do anything sillyyyyyy. And pray for everyone of us.
> 
> We all have done hard work and that will pay off....



take a screenshot of this and we will talk after July, I can face the reality and its better if you check the past history and if DOHA didn't start charging for the EOIs I doubt any 80 after 15th Sept will get invite. A clear rejection is always better than false hopes


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> take a screenshot of this and we will talk after July, I can face the reality and its better if you check the past history and if DOHA didn't start charging for the EOIs I doubt any 80 after 15th Sept will get invite. A clear rejection is always better than false hopes


The legend is back


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> The legend is back


yeah you can laugh now at me, will see you in this thread after July


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> yeah you can laugh now at me, will see you in this thread after July


Ok


----------



## Heyaguy

Rusiru91 said:


> Ok


No worries 
3+3+6


----------



## Sat.pal007

That is the problem your friend wasted an invite and he is not getting the desired I don’t know why the hell people are freaking out... 

He could have easily got an invite in July... you guys are making it difficult for yourself.. 

Please don’t claim the points which could land you in trouble.


----------



## arf712

You'll get PR after two years on 489 visa. You don't need to wait 4 years. 489 visa will certainly lead you to subclass 887 visa. Please check Doha website. Hope that'll clear your confusion.


Heyaguy said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen many people moving there. Somehow they are surviving. It's matter of 1 year study.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect 1yr study, them 4 yrs under 489 then 2yrs after PR
Click to expand...


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Antonyc11 said:


> He made a really bad decision in my opinion.
> 
> First, CPA assessment is not a legal procedure and it will not send to the department no matter what is the result. I think he should do the CPA assessment anyway to see whether his job duties align with Accountant's duties.
> 
> Second, the case officer will not consider any facts without evidence, if he can't obtain a letter from the company which confirms his accounting duties (except AP AR), his case will be rejected.
> 
> So, the main point is whether he can get his company to lie for him regarding his Position description.


He did have a reference letter from his boss. 
We are not close to the point I can ask him to share with me his company's reference letter. 

Is it possible that someone can just get 5 point work experience cuz their boss agrees to lie for them? 

He never planned to claim work experience before cuz he know he was not an accountant.


----------



## James018

Yes, 184 Accountants were INVITEDDDD ! Out of all 184 at least 50-60% or 100-110 are wasted EOIS lodged by Animals. DOHA likes to invite FAKE EOIS. DOHA is not doing what they must be. This is disaster organisation.


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> He did have a reference letter from his boss.
> We are not close to the point I can ask him to share with me his company's reference letter.
> 
> Is it possible that someone can just get 5 point work experience cuz their boss agrees to lie for them?
> 
> He never planned to claim work experience before cuz he know he was not an accountant.


Not recommended mate, but employer's word is everything


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> Yes, 184 Accountants were INVITEDDDD ! Out of all 184 at least 50-60% or 100-110 are wasted EOIS lodged by Animals. DOHA likes to invite FAKE EOIS. DOHA is not doing what they must be. This is disaster organisation.


How do you know 184? Its saddening if its truth


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Heyaguy said:


> Not recommended mate, but employer's word is everything


Damn, lucky him. 

Urgh, i guess I can wait and see if he get the grant.


----------



## James018

There were
July 36
Aug 264
Sept 336
Oct 520
Nov 520
Dec 300
Jan 300
Feb 184

Total = 2460 invitations 

Maybe at least 1300-1400 lodged visa.

We are the victims of fake eois. 

Helpless & Hopeless.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> There were
> July 36
> Aug 264
> Sept 336
> Oct 520
> Nov 520
> Dec 300
> Jan 300
> Feb 184
> 
> Total = 2460 invitations
> 
> Maybe at least 1300-1400 lodged visa.
> 
> We are the victims of fake eois.
> 
> Helpless & Hopeless.


What's your opinion about 80points holders mate?


----------



## James018

DOHA would love to invite genuine 500 Accountants on 85 a year with 2000 fake 85 pointers, totalling 2500 quota for 2019/2020. 

This is DOHAs irresponsibility to make changes in the skillselect system which is MUST MUST but they dont give a DAMN about it.


----------



## James018

DOHA would love to invite genuine 500 Accountants on 85 a year with 2000 fake 85 pointers, totalling 2500 quota for 2019/2020. 

This is DOHAs irresponsibility to make changes in the skillselect system which is MUST MUST required but they dont give a DAMN about it.

Unless skillselect system is overhauled there is o% chance for all 80 pointers.


----------



## Heyaguy

James018 said:


> DOHA would love to invite genuine 500 Accountants on 85 a year with 2000 fake 85 pointers, totalling 2500 quota for 2019/2020.
> 
> This is DOHAs irresponsibility to make changes in the skillselect system which is MUST MUST required but they dont give a DAMN about it.
> 
> Unless skillselect system is overhauled there is o% chance for all 80 pointers.


So make Fake EOIs in accounting only, I wonder why ? 
Then just see most of the agents make money from bloody PY, NAATI and moving us to different visas. Its a bloody game and DOHA is also corrupt in it


----------



## James018

Since Aug, FAKE EOIS are in the system not just for Accountants but almost in all OCCUPATIONS. at least 60% of those 184 number invited in February given to Accountants were really FAKE. These 90-100 invitations might have gone to those 80 pointers, allowing them to move at least 10-15 days in this very limited invitations round.


This is a DISASTER. If I was David Coleman, I would have instructed DOHA to URGENTLY fix the skillselect system, but Coleman may not have knowledge about how skillselect works. 

We are the political VICTIMS.


----------



## Rusiru91

Heyaguy said:


> So make Fake EOIs in accounting only, I wonder why ?
> Then just see most of the agents make money from bloody PY, NAATI and moving us to different visas. Its a bloody game and DOHA is also corrupt in it


Hopefully the labor government will come to power from the upcoming election


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Since Aug, FAKE EOIS are in the system not just for Accountants but almost in all OCCUPATIONS. at least 60% of those 184 number invited in February given to Accountants were really FAKE. These 90-100 invitations might have gone to those 80 pointers, allowing them to move at least 10-15 days in this very limited invitations round.
> 
> 
> This is a DISASTER. If I was David Coleman, I would have instructed DOHA to URGENTLY fix the skillselect system, but Coleman may not have knowledge about how skillselect works.
> 
> We are the political VICTIMS.


Can't we get this to his attention? Keep sending his office letters , petitions there should be something we can do :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## arf712

The sad fact is, even though the 85/90 pointers know they'll get an invite next round, they still submit EoIs for 190 visa. This takes away state sponsor option as well.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Hopefully the labor government will come to power from the upcoming election


How does labor party help us.... The election is 26 March right???


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know someone who was stuck at 80 points DOE 25 August 2018.
> Then after Feb invite round, he decided to claim work experience so he has 85 points and just got invited for March round.
> 
> The problem is that, I know that his title is "Accounts Officer" and he just does like accounts payable, etc. When he claimed 5 points for work experience he doesnt have CPA work assessment.
> 
> He told me he doesnt want to do cpa work assessment so that in case DOHA rejects his work experience claim, he can just say he thought what he does is what an accoutant do etc. And if they rejects his 85-point application, which would take about 6-8 months, he would already have the invite for his 80-point EOI.
> 
> ANy thoughts on this? How can he possibly get work points when his title is "Accounts Officer"???


Without any CPA work assessment & title position being accounts officer, it is more likely that your friend is doing duties as clerks / bookkeeper. Someone previously posted that a Nepalese did exactly this and she got visa ban because DOHA rejected her ITA. 

Processing time would generally take 3-4 months if you are onshore. Probably your friend is planning to appeal his visa rejection and hoping to get ITA while waiting for the appeal which can take more than a year. 

If your friend is sure he's an accountant, he would just simply do a work assessment with CPA / CAANZ / IPA. If he's not brave enough, he's taking huge risk and might result in a ban

Keep us up to date regarding his results


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

mrbilly said:


> Without any CPA work assessment & title position being accounts officer, it is more likely that your friend is doing duties as clerks / bookkeeper. Someone previously posted that a Nepalese did exactly this and she got visa ban because DOHA rejected her ITA.
> 
> Processing time would generally take 3-4 months if you are onshore. Probably your friend is planning to appeal his visa rejection and hoping to get ITA while waiting for the appeal which can take more than a year.
> 
> If your friend is sure he's an accountant, he would just simply do a work assessment with CPA / CAANZ / IPA. If he's not brave enough, he's taking huge risk and might result in a ban
> 
> Keep us up to date regarding his results


Ok he is not exactly my friend, just someone I know and I am aware of what he is doing. 

I want to see his work reference letter to know whether his boss lie for him or what. 
But we arent close for me to ask that. 

But if his boss lies for him and it seems like he gets 5 points right? urgh, such a nice boss


----------



## Heyaguy

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Ok he is not exactly my friend, just someone I know and I am aware of what he is doing.
> 
> I want to see his work reference letter to know whether his boss lie for him or what.
> But we arent close for me to ask that.
> 
> But if his boss lies for him and it seems like he gets 5 points right? urgh, such a nice boss


Yeah, I think he will be able to make it to be honest. He just needs to put thr duties close to accounting and his employer needs to back him up. Nepalese lady prolly put the wrong duty, feel sorry for her.
Happy for your mate who got the invite and good luck for him


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Ok he is not exactly my friend, just someone I know and I am aware of what he is doing.
> 
> I want to see his work reference letter to know whether his boss lie for him or what.
> But we arent close for me to ask that.
> 
> But if his boss lies for him and it seems like he gets 5 points right? urgh, such a nice boss


1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Refer to the attached link for accounts officer / clerk duties.

As you can see, his title as accounts officer may be equivalent to accounts clerks and not general accountant. Many of his duties might also be closer to accountant clerks instead of general accountant. DoHA knows about this & too many times people got visa refusal just because they can't differentiate between general accountant & accounts clerks 

I believe that's what happens with the Nepalese girl. Good riddance

Keep us up to date with his results


----------



## mrbilly

Heyaguy said:


> Yeah, I think he will be able to make it to be honest. He just needs to put thr duties close to accounting and his employer needs to back him up. Nepalese lady prolly put the wrong duty, feel sorry for her.
> Happy for your mate who got the invite and good luck for him


Refer to the below regarding the duties' difference between general accountant & accountants clerks & bookkeepers;

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Most of the people claiming work experience are working as accounts clerks / bookkeeper with position such as accounts officer / bookkeeper / accounts payables officer / acc receivable officer. Of course they would get visa refusal due to their titles & duties not matching the abs group 

People working as an accountant should have specific title such as assistant accountant / junior accountant / graduate accountant, not clerks / bookkeeper / accounts officer


----------



## Faziee

Guys please share your visa rejection stories to help out others who are still in the race and facing many hurdles. Especially if it for false work experience. This will help all of us to know what sort of verification take place and based on what visas get rejected.


----------



## Faziee

I heard from my agent that verification can be as strong as requesting for further information as e-mail correspondence from work email from any of the previous months where your position title has been mentioned. Checkinng on employment details declared in incoming passenger card while returning from overseas. Under suspicious rejection means pic 4020? Does all this sound legit?


----------



## Sat.pal007

Heyaguy said:


> take a screenshot of this and we will talk after July, I can face the reality and its better if you check the past history and if DOHA didn't start charging for the EOIs I doubt any 80 after 15th Sept will get invite. A clear rejection is always better than false hopes


Ok take a screen shot of this also, most of the 85 pointers will get refusal and all invites will be wasted. Better to wait on 80 instead of getting refusal claiming points for work experience is very difficult, because CPA is very strict on the duties and whole criterion. 

Look I don’t want people to get their visas refused but we need to think wisely. Each and every step we take should be very thoughtful and with some good advise.

I know people are freaking out doing fake experience and cliaming points, DOHA is doing deep verification.


----------



## James018

I think it is deiberate attempt by DOHA to invite FAKE EOIS.





Good thing is, there are now large number of FAKE EOIS in all OCCUPATIONS.


----------



## James018

I wonder how many fresh graduates have started chasing points doing PTE, NAATI, PY, SPOUSE POINTS, FAKE WORK EXPERIENCE CLAIM and etc. 


Its time for them to wake up and leave all these SCAM !!


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> I think it is deiberate attempt by DOHA to invite FAKE EOIS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing is, there are now large number of FAKE EOIS in all OCCUPATIONS.


That’s means they don’t want people to get permanent residency and they won’t change the system.


----------



## James018

If they were willing to have more PR, they would have created some security functions to stop fake eois. 


Its their deliberate attempt to invite FAKE EOIS.


----------



## James018

One thing can be true.


I asked many of my friends, they say they are afraid even to lodge eois then how one can lodge too many fake eois??


I have no doubt that DOHA creating FAKE EOIS themselves


----------



## James018

Before Doha used to create FAKE EOIS only for Accountants now they are creating for all occupations. No doubt because their transperancy is 0%.


----------



## VANPHUNGUYEN

Possible to get invite 190 NSW accountant? With 85 points +5

We will reach 85 points+5=90 points at 190 NSW in 30/04/2019, so is it possible to get invitation soon?
Coz my wife will loose 5 points in age at 30/06/2019. 

Question 2: is it possible to do skill assessment in Chemist at VESASSESS (coz I used to get skill assessment in Chemistry Technician at VETASSESS too in 6 months ago).


Many thanks everyone.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> One thing can be true.
> 
> 
> I asked many of my friends, they say they are afraid even to lodge eois then how one can lodge too many fake eois??
> 
> 
> I have no doubt that DOHA creating FAKE EOIS themselves


Yeah several of the people I know have no idea what EOI is and how to lodge one blah blah. They all seek help from their agents. 

Funny thing tho, the guy who I mentioned earlier about claiming 5 points for work experience even though his title was: Accounts Payable Officer. What happened to him was beyond riddiculous. He got 80 points on 23 August 2018, and his occupation can be both Accountant or Auditor (He had posive skills assessment for both I assume). 
His agent could have created a new EOI as well as updated his existing EOI to 80 points for Accountant. However, his agent only simply updated the existing EOI for 80 points for Auditor only, not Accountant!!!!! 

After Jan 11 2019 invite, that guy only realized the only reason he didnt get an invite cuz he never have an Accountant EOI wtf. After that he tried to change the EOI himself from Auditor to Accountant on his EOI himself. But here we go, no 80 pointers invite in Feb 2019. That was when he decided to claim 5 extra points for work. 

And now his 23-August DOE EOI is expiring before July 2019. 
This is just riddiculously dumb imo.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah several of the people I know have no idea what EOI is and how to lodge one blah blah. They all seek help from their agents.
> 
> Funny thing tho, the guy who I mentioned earlier about claiming 5 points for work experience even though his title was: Accounts Payable Officer. What happened to him was beyond ridiculous. He got 80 points on 23 August 2018, and his occupation can be both Accountant or Auditor (He had posive skills assessment for both I assume).
> His agent could have created a new EOI as well as updated his existing EOI to 80 points for Accountant. However, his agent only simply updated the existing EOI for 80 points for Auditor only, not Accountant!!!!!
> 
> After Jan 11 2019 invite, that guy only realized the only reason he didnt get an invite cuz he never have an Accountant EOI wtf. After that he tried to change the EOI himself from Auditor to Accountant on his EOI himself. But here we go, no 80 pointers invite in Feb 2019. That was when he decided to claim 5 extra points for work.
> 
> And now his 23-August DOE EOI is expiring before July 2019.
> This is just riddiculously dumb imo.


The main problem is his position as an accounts officer. DOHA is more likely to classify this as accounting clerks rather than general accountant. Without CPA work assessment & relying only on work reference from boss, it is very risky for him. He might be doing the jobs such as creating invoice, acc payables / receivables, bank rec, but it's also done by accounting clerks instead of general accountant.

Keep us up to date about his results . If we know your friend gets a visa refusal, those working as accounts officer should give up trying to claim work experience points.


----------



## arf712

Mate, your wife will get 189 invitation easily on 85 points. Then why you want to take 190 spot as well?? Makes no sense to me.


VANPHUNGUYEN said:


> Possible to get invite 190 NSW accountant? With 85 points +5
> 
> We will reach 85 points+5=90 points at 190 NSW in 30/04/2019, so is it possible to get invitation soon?
> Coz my wife will loose 5 points in age at 30/06/2019.
> 
> Question 2: is it possible to do skill assessment in Chemist at VESASSESS (coz I used to get skill assessment in Chemistry Technician at VETASSESS too in 6 months ago).
> 
> 
> Many thanks everyone.


----------



## rush.k

Sat.pal007 said:


> How can I share my details


Send me a private message on expat and I'll add you to the Facebook group


----------



## kaju

Solicitation of signatures, funds or other support for organizations or causes is expressly not allowed as per the Forum Rules - see "Advertising", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

Thank you.


----------



## James018

Hi Everyone,

Did anyone send an email to DOHA, asking why they are not correcting their skillselect issues?


Compare to last year, we had similar trend except this year DOHA sending several hundreds invite to Fake eois.


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Did anyone send an email to DOHA, asking why they are not correcting their skillselect issues?
> 
> 
> Compare to last year, we had similar trend except this year DOHA sending several hundreds invite to Fake eois.


Don’t know. What’s the matter?


----------



## James018

If DOHA not correcting the skillselect issues, very soon, 80% of total invitations will be Fake eois. I have anlaysed and found that some idoits are lodging fake eois in all occupations.


----------



## James018

I will soon come up with invitations and movement in all occupations. You all will be very shocked to see all this things.


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> I will soon come up with invitations and movement in all occupations. You all will be very shocked to see all this things.


Hope they will fix it ASAP.


----------



## Rusiru91

What's the highest place to inform about this issue? Not Peter Dutton's office


----------



## James018

Also, please dont recommend your friends to do NAATI, PY, PTE & even to study here. I have convinced some of my friends already. They are now chosing other options. 

Complete waste of time, money, energy & life.


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> Also, please dont recommend your friends to do NAATI, PY, PTE & even to study here. I have convinced some of my friends already. They are now chosing other options.
> 
> Complete waste of time, money, energy & life.


Yes, tell them to migrate some where else only thing these people need a money of international students and no PR for them.


----------



## Moiz23

Did anyone get a pre-invite today from NSW? Looks like a lot of occupations have received a pre-invite. Not sure if Accountnats have


----------



## mrbilly

Moiz23 said:


> Did anyone get a pre-invite today from NSW? Looks like a lot of occupations have received a pre-invite. Not sure if Accountnats have


Haven't received any NSW preinvite even though I've got 1 year work experience + PTE all above 8 (meaning 80 + 5 points) with DOE 04.12.2018 

Meaning NSW only invited those currently living & working in NSW. At the moment I'm living & working in QLD


----------



## Rusiru91

Moiz23 said:


> Did anyone get a pre-invite today from NSW? Looks like a lot of occupations have received a pre-invite. Not sure if Accountnats have


Nope nothing


----------



## rush.k

Moiz23 said:


> Did anyone get a pre-invite today from NSW? Looks like a lot of occupations have received a pre-invite. Not sure if Accountnats have


Nopes. 
I am on 80 + 5 as well (1 year exp, PY and NAATI)
Living in NSW.
DOE - 7/10/2018


----------



## Moiz23

rush.k said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone get a pre-invite today from NSW? Looks like a lot of occupations have received a pre-invite. Not sure if Accountnats have
> 
> 
> 
> Nopes.
> I am on 80 + 5 as well (1 year exp, PY and NAATI)
> Living in NSW.
> DOE - 7/10/2018
Click to expand...

I have the same points. I’m turning 25 tomorrow so that will increase my points to 85+5. Just hoping I get an invite tomorrow as I have claimed 5 points for spouse work experience and her occupation is only in 190 skilled list


----------



## Rusiru91

Moiz23 said:


> I have the same points. I’m turning 25 tomorrow so that will increase my points to 85+5. Just hoping I get an invite tomorrow as I have claimed 5 points for spouse work experience and her occupation is only in 190 skilled list


Good Luck . Hopefully you will get it soon. Please when you received the invite suspend the eoi's under 189


----------



## Moiz23

Rusiru91 said:


> Moiz23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same points. I’m turning 25 tomorrow so that will increase my points to 85+5. Just hoping I get an invite tomorrow as I have claimed 5 points for spouse work experience and her occupation is only in 190 skilled list
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck . Hopefully you will get it soon. Please when you received the invite suspend the eoi's under 189
Click to expand...

Yes yes; don’t care about the 189 invite honestly. I’ve been in Sydney for the last 6 years so will suspend it as soon as I get 190. For me, 189 and 190 is the same


----------



## Rusiru91

Moiz23 said:


> Yes yes; don’t care about the 189 invite honestly. I’ve been in Sydney for the last 6 years so will suspend it as soon as I get 190. For me, 189 and 190 is the same


Cheers mate.. Wish others were thinking same as you.. good luck for the future


----------



## James018

Hi guys how many of you are getting 85 points???

I dont have a spouse who can give me 5 points.

Dont have work experience

Dont have regional points.


I did degree, PY, PTE, & NAATI. 


Is government is opening new exam for 5 points ???? Please let me know.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Hi guys how many of you are getting 85 points???
> 
> I dont have a spouse who can give me 5 points.
> 
> Dont have work experience
> 
> Dont have regional points.
> 
> 
> I did degree, PY, PTE, & NAATI.
> 
> Is government is opening new exam for 5 points ???? Please let me know.


Those @ 85 points would not be here because they know they will surely get invite for 189. I've been asking about those @ 85 since February but so far I have known very few. 

I think current govt is quite fair this year in inviting 180 accountants per month. They might be operating on a policy of only inviting those @ 85 since there are too many 80 pointers.

The problem is double invites & fake EOIs. To whomever is creating fake EOIs & making double invites, you are causing so much pain to genuine migrants. May karma befall upon your causing distress to genuine migrants & you all burn in hell


----------



## SSCM

Hi,

I am a Technical Writer, submitted EOI on 28th January 2019 for Australia. Please can some one confirm whether this point will be enough to receive an invite?


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys how many of you are getting 85 points???
> 
> I dont have a spouse who can give me 5 points.
> 
> Dont have work experience
> 
> Dont have regional points.
> 
> 
> I did degree, PY, PTE, & NAATI.
> 
> Is government is opening new exam for 5 points ???? Please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Those @ 85 points would not be here because they know they will surely get invite for 189. I've been asking about those @ 85 since February but so far I have known very few.
> 
> I think current govt is quite fair this year in inviting 180 accountants per month. They might be operating on a policy of only inviting those @ 85 since there are too many 80 pointers.
> 
> The problem is double invites & fake EOIs. To whomever is creating fake EOIs & making double invites, you are causing so much pain to genuine migrants. May karma befall upon your causing distress to genuine migrants & you all burn in hell
Click to expand...

180 on 85 in one month.... looks impossible half are fake, don’t know who is doing this... 

And my only question is why would DOHA do this, if they want they can invite less people instead of faking it. 

May be some agents of py people or naati people doing this. Just to get more money from students. Man people are crazy for money here.

Same happened in October 2017, suddenly 250 got 85 points. 

Every time DOHA increase invites people with 85 points increase. And May they want to make waiting time on 80 around 10 months that’s why they are still faking 85 pointers.


----------



## James018

Anyone reported the issues of skillselect to Migration Institute of Australia (MIA)? 

If not please do it now. When there were more than 200 people on 85 in 2017, MIA enquired and DOHA at least remove those fake eois temporarily. 

Doha knows there are fake eois. They can fix the system is 1 hour just by upgrading the payment feature on existing and future EOIS. We all are happy to pay even $2000 non refundable amount than falling into this trap.


Please complaint this to MIA ASAP !!!


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> Anyone reported the issues of skillselect to Migration Institute of Australia (MIA)?
> 
> If not please do it now. When there were more than 200 people on 85 in 2017, MIA enquired and DOHA at least remove those fake eois temporarily.
> 
> Doha knows there are fake eois. They can fix the system is 1 hour just by upgrading the payment feature on existing and future EOIS. We all are happy to pay even $2000 non refundable amount than falling into this trap.
> 
> 
> Please complaint this to MIA ASAP !!!


Can all of us send emails to MIA? 

Or it should be reported in a group so that can have a greater impact.


----------



## James018

Please send me a private message your email. I will send you the MIA website link and contacf info. So you may lodge your complaint on skillselect.


----------



## James018

For techincal reason, I was not able to send you a response. Please PM me.
[email protected]


We need to work together



Thanks


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> For techincal reason, I was not able to send you a response. Please PM me.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> We need to work together
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Done can you please remove this info 

Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

Hi Guys

Im thinking of asking my manager to change my position title. Is assistant accountant should be fine or does it has to be general accountant/finance analyst/cost account? Since Im on a basic salary I think it's best to go for something like junior accountant or assistant accountant. Please advise.Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

*Position title*

Hi Guys

Im thinking of asking my manager to change my position title. Is assistant accountant should be fine or does it has to be general accountant/finance analyst/cost account? Since Im on a basic salary I think it's best to go for something like junior accountant or assistant accountant. Please advise.Thanks


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im thinking of asking my manager to change my position title. Is assistant accountant should be fine or does it has to be general accountant/finance analyst/cost account? Since Im on a basic salary I think it's best to go for something like junior accountant or assistant accountant. Please advise.Thanks


What is your title right now atm? 

You said your duties match like 70% right? Can you submit for CPA work assessment first?


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What is your title right now atm?
> 
> You said your duties match like 70% right? Can you submit for CPA work assessment first?


Im going to do the CPA assessment but they had refused one of my friend due to his title. So that's why I want to make sure. Anyways what's your title? Just been curious since you're getting 100k


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Im going to do the CPA assessment but they had refused one of my friend due to his title. So that's why I want to make sure. Anyways what's your title? Just been curious since you're getting 100k


Yeah I switched jobs already and not in accounting lol. 

Im in tech now so,


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah I switched jobs already and not in accounting lol.
> 
> Im in tech now so,


Oh bro seems you will regret that decision soon


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> Anyone reported the issues of skillselect to Migration Institute of Australia (MIA)?
> 
> If not please do it now. When there were more than 200 people on 85 in 2017, MIA enquired and DOHA at least remove those fake eois temporarily.
> 
> Doha knows there are fake eois. They can fix the system is 1 hour just by upgrading the payment feature on existing and future EOIS. We all are happy to pay even $2000 non refundable amount than falling into this trap.
> 
> 
> Please complaint this to MIA ASAP !!!


I lodged a query as you said they said they have noting to do with this matter, the best possible option is to contact DOHA.


----------



## prabu.23287

I am planning to apply EOI for both 189 and 190. Do I need to update 2 separate email id's for 2 separate EOI's?


----------



## mohit231

Guys - just an update, I’ve received an invitation under 190  and hence I’ve withdrawn my 189 EOI. Wish you all the best for future rounds...

And I urge everyone to be mindful of withdrawing such EOI’s as it will help others... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sat.pal007

mohit231 said:


> Guys - just an update, I’ve received an invitation under 190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hence I’ve withdrawn my 189 EOI. Wish you all the best for future rounds...
> 
> And I urge everyone to be mindful of withdrawing such EOI’s as it will help others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro, thanks for withdrawing 189.

Please let us know your points score and DOE. 

Thanks


----------



## vattic

prabu.23287 said:


> I am planning to apply EOI for both 189 and 190. Do I need to update 2 separate email id's for 2 separate EOI's?


You don't need to have 2 separate emails. Create an Expression of Interest (EOI) from 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect

then you will be asking for different VISA types on the single application. Or you may apply two different applications from the same account for VISA 189 and VISA 190.


----------



## prabu.23287

Thank you Vattic. I have another query. I have submitted 2 separate EOI's for 189 (70 pts) and 190 (75 pts) from 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...ia/skillselect

In addition to that, in order to claim additional 5 points for state nomination (190 visa) for VIC territory, Do I need to upload my documents to the below link? or just submitting EOI alone for 190 is fine? 

http://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au

Please guide me, is there any additional steps I need to follow for claiming 190 visa?


----------



## sachin.2

Hi Experts,

Need your advise.

I have submitted my application for 189 (Accountant) with 18th Nov 2018 as acknowledgement date by IMMI.

I haven't heard anything till today. No CO contact nor employment check. As its been more than 4 months, is there any step that i can take? Should i be worry?

Regards
Sachin


----------



## Rusiru91

sachin.2 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> I have submitted my application for 189 (Accountant) with 18th Nov 2018 as acknowledgement date by IMMI.
> 
> I haven't heard anything till today. No CO contact nor employment check. As its been more than 4 months, is there any step that i can take? Should i be worry?
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Keep calm mate. If you lodged onshore you will hear something very soon. Most cases CO doesn't contact you or the employer if you have provided sufficient evidence.


----------



## hoandang

sachin.2 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Need your advise.
> 
> I have submitted my application for 189 (Accountant) with 18th Nov 2018 as acknowledgement date by IMMI.
> 
> I haven't heard anything till today. No CO contact nor employment check. As its been more than 4 months, is there any step that i can take? Should i be worry?
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Hi Sachin, what is your application status at the moment? still *Received* ?


----------



## Umer3131

Hey guys! I am a silent reader on this forum. I was on 75 points and I tout no point me asking or comenting as 75 points is of no use now. 
Recently i updated to 80 points and Though 80 is not an easy deal but still not enough. 

What I am not able to understand is that if you follow various forums and websites, hardly there are 85 pointers but still for past 3 months no movement. 

Is their anything fishy or really every month we have enough 85 to cover all the invites?


----------



## Rusiru91

Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys! I am a silent reader on this forum. I was on 75 points and I tout no point me asking or comenting as 75 points is of no use now.
> Recently i updated to 80 points and Though 80 is not an easy deal but still not enough.
> 
> What I am not able to understand is that if you follow various forums and websites, hardly there are 85 pointers but still for past 3 months no movement.
> 
> Is their anything fishy or really every month we have enough 85 to cover all the invites?


Yeap big scam going on. Just send me a message i will send you our FB Chat group link where people like us discussing about a possible solution. I cannot post the link here due to group guidelines


----------



## sachin.2

Rusiru91 said:


> Keep calm mate. If you lodged onshore you will hear something very soon. Most cases CO doesn't contact you or the employer if you have provided sufficient evidence.


I'm offshore applicant (India)




hoandang said:


> Hi Sachin, what is your application status at the moment? still *Received* ?


Yep, Status is Received, i had uploaded all relevant documents by 10th Dec (including, medical, PCC, form 80, etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

sachin.2 said:


> I'm offshore applicant (India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, Status is Received, i had uploaded all relevant documents by 10th Dec (including, medical, PCC, form 80, etc.)
> 
> Thanks


yeap then it will take around 8 months


----------



## Adap

*Skilled List Quota*

Hello Floks,

Hope all is well.
Been out of grid for quite sometimes.

Looks like DoHA has revampt its website, i couldn't locate the skilled list quota and invitee number till date.
if any one can share the link for the same

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Sat.pal007

Adap said:


> Hello Floks,
> 
> Hope all is well.
> Been out of grid for quite sometimes.
> 
> Looks like DoHA has revampt its website, i couldn't locate the skilled list quota and invitee number till date.
> if any one can share the link for the same
> 
> Cheers and good luck


Go to iscah’s page U will get the link.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys! I am a silent reader on this forum. I was on 75 points and I tout no point me asking or comenting as 75 points is of no use now.
> Recently i updated to 80 points and Though 80 is not an easy deal but still not enough.
> 
> What I am not able to understand is that if you follow various forums and websites, hardly there are 85 pointers but still for past 3 months no movement.
> 
> Is their anything fishy or really every month we have enough 85 to cover all the invites?



187 on 85 in feb round and people are not able to find 85 pionters. Wondering from where these 187 85 pointers came.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Guys please follow us on fb we created a group on fb to deal with fake eoi scam. In order to join reply to this quote, I will send a personal message of link. 


Please join hands to fight this system. This is for the good of all people who reached to this point after so much hard work. 

Thanks


----------



## James018

Please send me link satpal. So I can join too.


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> Please send me link satpal. So I can join too.


Done check inbox


----------



## Rusiru91

Hi Guys,

Just a quick questions regarding the employment reference letter. Is it ok to mention only like 1 year as the employment period eventhough Im currently at the same work?


----------



## mrbilly

Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys! I am a silent reader on this forum. I was on 75 points and I tout no point me asking or comenting as 75 points is of no use now.
> Recently i updated to 80 points and Though 80 is not an easy deal but still not enough.
> 
> What I am not able to understand is that if you follow various forums and websites, hardly there are 85 pointers but still for past 3 months no movement.
> 
> Is their anything fishy or really every month we have enough 85 to cover all the invites?


Those with 85 would not bother posting in forums or websites because they are sure they will get invite. Yes there are enough 85 pointers to cover the 180 invitations issued and I've seen so many cases of people achieving 85 & are planning to get 85 within 6 months. These people previously had 80 through work experience / marriage / age / py & they would now do ccl to increase points to 85 or even 90

Undoubtedly the presence of fake EOIs made by idiots & trash of the society contributes to this trend. Those kind of people caused so many hopeful migrants to suffer & later in future karma would get to them and they would suffer the same way they have caused hopeful migrants to suffer. 

Those having multiple ITAs are also causing other hopefuls to suffer by their laziness to withdraw unused ITAs. Karma would get to them so that they would suffer the consequences of their actions


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick questions regarding the employment reference letter. Is it ok to mention only like 1 year as the employment period eventhough Im currently at the same work?


Well just mention that you are still employed at the same firm. There's no harm in doing that. There's no harm as well in mentioning your 1 year working period only


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> Umer3131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I am a silent reader on this forum. I was on 75 points and I tout no point me asking or comenting as 75 points is of no use now.
> Recently i updated to 80 points and Though 80 is not an easy deal but still not enough.
> 
> What I am not able to understand is that if you follow various forums and websites, hardly there are 85 pointers but still for past 3 months no movement.
> 
> Is their anything fishy or really every month we have enough 85 to cover all the invites?
> 
> 
> 
> Those with 85 would not bother posting in forums or websites because they are sure they will get invite. Yes there are enough 85 pointers to cover the 180 invitations issued and I've seen so many cases of people achieving 85 & are planning to get 85 within 6 months. These people previously had 80 through work experience / marriage / age / py & they would now do ccl to increase points to 85 or even 90
> 
> Undoubtedly the presence of fake EOIs made by idiots & trash of the society contributes to this trend. Those kind of people caused so many hopeful migrants to suffer & later in future karma would get to them and they would suffer the same way they have caused hopeful migrants to suffer.
> 
> Those having multiple ITAs are also causing other hopefuls to suffer by their laziness to withdraw unused ITAs. Karma would get to them so that they would suffer the consequences of their actions
Click to expand...


180 people can’t sit in ccl exam in one month not possible...


----------



## mrbilly

Sat.pal007 said:


> 180 people can’t sit in ccl exam in one month not possible...


Not ony ccl but many are claiming points through getting 1 year work experience, reaching 25 or claiming spousal points. Add those having multiple EOIs & fake EOIs and you now have a big mess in which only the fittest would survive. As I have seen in previous posts before, there are so many 80 pointers going to achieve 85 within a year so that situation for 80 is now hopeless

I believe DoHA intentionally invites those with 85 points+++ only since there are too many 80 pointers


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 180 people can’t sit in ccl exam in one month not possible...
> 
> 
> 
> Not ony ccl but many are claiming points through getting 1 year work experience, reaching 25 or claiming spousal points. Add those having multiple EOIs & fake EOIs and you now have a big mess in which only the fittest would survive
> 
> I believe DoHA intentionally invites those with 85 points+++ only since there are too many 80 pointers
Click to expand...

Still half are fake.... even with all these factors 180 in 30 days looks very difficult.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Not ony ccl but many are claiming points through getting 1 year work experience, reaching 25 or claiming spousal points. Add those having multiple EOIs & fake EOIs and you now have a big mess in which only the fittest would survive. As I have seen in previous posts before, there are so many 80 pointers going to achieve 85 within a year so that situation for 80 is now hopeless
> 
> I believe DoHA intentionally invites those with 85 points+++ only since there are too many 80 pointers


Hey mate. have you claimed work exp too?


----------



## James018

I am thinking to cancel my student visa and planning to move my country. Dont have that energy to study again. All accountants need to go back I guess.


Very Tired !


----------



## James018

I am thinking to cancel my student visa and planning to move my country. Dont have that energy to study again. All accountants need to go back I guess.


Very Tired !


----------



## James018

Wasted my 5 year of life in this trap. Degree, Py, Pte, naati, student visa f***d. 

Wont recommend anyone. Only sleeping immigrants deserved to be here not the active immigrants.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Wasted my 5 year of life in this trap. Degree, Py, Pte, naati, student visa f***d.
> 
> Wont recommend anyone. Only sleeping immigrants deserved to be here not the active immigrants.


Im also planning to go back on December


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Hey mate. have you claimed work exp too?


I have claimed work experience as well with positive CPA assessment result. I'm simply too young to claim age. Moreover, I don't have any partner. Regional study meant wasting another $30k and another wait for 2 years, in which points would undoubtedly increase. 

I'm now stuck @ 80 points. Of course I condemn those making fake EOIs as cowards & trash of the society. Those rubbish jerks are causing genuine people to suffer. One day karma would get to them


----------



## James018

I've been telling my family & relatives whoever in Australia only to vote Labor in upcoming election.

I told them all the dirty politics Liberal played with immigrants to achieve their short term political advantage. Liberal are gone. Those immigrants who will become citizens now or later also never going to vote Liberal in future for many decades.

Liberal are the ones who put so many hundred of fake eois in the skillselect system to deliver their message to their suppprter that they are not giving many PR. They lack common sense because 190k grants a year have nothing to do with congestion but millions of overseas students coming to study Mel and Syd are the reason behind this congestion. They should have forced these students at the time of lodging visa to directly move to regional areas for study. Liberal will be defeated badly and will encounter catadtrophic economic loss and support from millions of immigrants.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Those with 85 would not bother posting in forums or websites because they are sure they will get invite. Yes there are enough 85 pointers to cover the 180 invitations issued and I've seen so many cases of people achieving 85 & are planning to get 85 within 6 months. These people previously had 80 through work experience / marriage / age / py & they would now do ccl to increase points to 85 or even 90
> 
> Undoubtedly the presence of fake EOIs made by idiots & trash of the society contributes to this trend. Those kind of people caused so many hopeful migrants to suffer & later in future karma would get to them and they would suffer the same way they have caused hopeful migrants to suffer.
> 
> Those having multiple ITAs are also causing other hopefuls to suffer by their laziness to withdraw unused ITAs. Karma would get to them so that they would suffer the consequences of their actions


 Yes, definitely. These people whose actions made innocent lives hell will suffer.


----------



## James018

Hi guys, 

I saw 1 applicant on 85 points Accountant on IMMITRACKER. How many 85 pointers have you guys know to date?

TBH, there can't be more than 50 (or lesser than 50) on 85 points per month . I sometimes ask myself am I in Australia? look at the SKILLSELECT SYTEM. We are unable to trust you skillselect system !!! This is very very bad.


----------



## Sat.pal007

James018 said:


> I've been telling my family & relatives whoever in Australia only to vote Labor in upcoming election.
> 
> I told them all the dirty politics Liberal played with immigrants to achieve their short term political advantage. Liberal are gone. Those immigrants who will become citizens now or later also never going to vote Liberal in future for many decades.
> 
> Liberal are the ones who put so many hundred of fake eois in the skillselect system to deliver their message to their suppprter that they are not giving many PR. They lack common sense because 190k grants a year have nothing to do with congestion but millions of overseas students coming to study Mel and Syd are the reason behind this congestion. They should have forced these students at the time of lodging visa to directly move to regional areas for study. Liberal will be defeated badly and will encounter catadtrophic economic loss and support from millions of immigrants.



Bro they are smart, they don’t lack common sense, by saying that they reduce 30000 numbers they want to get votes although they do know that students coming to Sydney, Melbourne are the main reason for conjestion. 

One more thing migrants contribute to Australian economy they pay taxes, they use many private and public services. And the government know all these factors. This is just a agenda to get votes that’s it. 

They know they will loose in millions but for them getting votes is what matters.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I've been telling my family & relatives whoever in Australia only to vote Labor in upcoming election.
> 
> I told them all the dirty politics Liberal played with immigrants to achieve their short term political advantage. Liberal are gone. Those immigrants who will become citizens now or later also never going to vote Liberal in future for many decades.
> 
> Liberal are the ones who put so many hundred of fake eois in the skillselect system to deliver their message to their suppprter that they are not giving many PR. They lack common sense because 190k grants a year have nothing to do with congestion but millions of overseas students coming to study Mel and Syd are the reason behind this congestion. They should have forced these students at the time of lodging visa to directly move to regional areas for study. Liberal will be defeated badly and will encounter catadtrophic economic loss and support from millions of immigrants.



There's no use voting for Labor. Bill Shorten endorses the current govt's plan to reduce quota to 160,000. Basically Australia wants less immigration and skilled migration (especially accountant occupation) would suffer a big hit. Those desperate for PR would of course move regional since govt mentioned that studying in regional meant 3 years of 485 (2 years + 1 year extra).

What we can do now is pack our bags & go home or go regional. In the medium to long term, current govt policy would cause shortage of population in Australia due to people in Australia having lower birth rates than other countries & people are less willing to migrate to Australia and they would instead go to Canada / USA

For now however, we hopeful migrants would suffer because in short term we can't get PR and govt simply wants number to be reduced


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw 1 applicant on 85 points Accountant on IMMITRACKER. How many 85 pointers have you guys know to date?
> 
> TBH, there can't be more than 50 (or lesser than 50) on 85 points per month . I sometimes ask myself am I in Australia? look at the SKILLSELECT SYTEM. We are unable to trust you skillselect system !!! This is very very bad.


From reading previous posts, you can see there are so many people that will claim 85 in the upcoming months. They already have work experience, py, age & marriage so all they need to do is ccl & then they would get 85 or even 90

Once 85 has lag time of 1 / 2 months, you would start to see those with 85 appearing in this forum. Just be patient and you would see that there are so many people with 85

The problem is us migrants ourselves. We tend to submit multiple EOIs & then not withdraw it, thus causing huge number of wasted EOIs. I've been telling this since September 2018 but nobody listened so it's all the fault of both migrants & govts


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> From reading previous posts, you can see there are so many people that will claim 85 in the upcoming months. They already have work experience, py, age & marriage so all they need to do is ccl & then they would get 85 or even 90
> 
> Once 85 has lag time of 1 / 2 months, you would start to see those with 85 appearing in this forum. Just be patient and you would see that there are so many people with 85
> 
> The problem is us migrants ourselves. We tend to submit multiple EOIs & then not withdraw it, thus causing huge number of wasted EOIs. I've been telling this since September 2018 but nobody listened so it's all the fault of both migrants & govts


I get your point mate. But whoever gets 85+ gets the invite next round. not that there's a huge backlog like 80's . So probably after July still there's chance for people who lodged with 80's last year


----------



## James018

I can feel your frustration Mrbilly but honestly there are not many 85 pointers. Most of these 85 pointers are created by people who support Liberal politcal agenda. I knkw that.


----------



## Sat.pal007

mrbilly said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I saw 1 applicant on 85 points Accountant on IMMITRACKER. How many 85 pointers have you guys know to date?
> 
> TBH, there can't be more than 50 (or lesser than 50) on 85 points per month . I sometimes ask myself am I in Australia? look at the SKILLSELECT SYTEM. We are unable to trust you skillselect system !!! This is very very bad.
> 
> 
> 
> From reading previous posts, you can see there are so many people that will claim 85 in the upcoming months. They already have work experience, py, age & marriage so all they need to do is ccl & then they would get 85 or even 90
> 
> Once 85 has lag time of 1 / 2 months, you would start to see those with 85 appearing in this forum. Just be patient and you would see that there are so many people with 85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is us migrants ourselves. We tend to submit multiple EOIs & then not withdraw it, thus causing huge number of wasted EOIs. I've been telling this since September 2018 but nobody listened so it's all the fault of both migrants & govts
Click to expand...

No I don’t agree with you, and the proof for that is the report published by iscah on how many visas lodged and how many invites are wasted. 

That’s why people on 85 are in between 50 to 80 rest are fake. 

I hope iscah publish the report of wasted invites and probably 70 to 80 percent would be wasted.


----------



## James018

Some Liberal supporters are creating massive fake eois in the skillselect system


----------



## MAXSWA

Hi friends...This forum has been very informative & helpful.

I am happy to share with you all that we have received grants for our family of 3 (including my spouse & 8 year old son).

Below are my timelines:

Applied under General Accountant (221111)

PTE Exam - 13.04.18
CPA Assessment received - 20.07.18
EOI Lodged - 189 & 190(nsw)- 21.07.18
Invitation to apply for nomination received from NSW - 23.08.18
Applied for NSW nomination - 24.08.18
NSW Nomination approved & Invitation recvd - 04.09.18 (hence, withdrawn my 189 visa).
VISA lodge - 13.09.18
Medicals done - 27.09.18
CO contact rcvd for further employment evidence - 18.12.18
Submitted on - 19.12.18
VISA Grant - 20.03.19
Last date of entry - 07.09.19

Points break-up:
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 15
State nomination - 5

TOTAL - 85 (under 190)
Offshore applicant (INDIA).

Wish you all success and hope you all receive grants at the earliest...


----------



## arf712

189 visa quota has been reduced from 43000 to 18000 only. It means only 870 invitations per round from July. This has effectively ended hopes for 80 pointers.


----------



## James018

arf712 said:


> 189 visa quota has been reduced from 43000 to 18000 only. It means only 870 invitations per round from July. This has effectively ended hopes for 80 pointers.


 Thats why I am saying Liberal and their politicians are creating massive fake eois in skillselect system. 

189 RIP ! Recession is for sure.


----------



## James018

If there was job and earning I would have gone to regional before. Now they are saying they will grant 23000 regional Pr. Another Scam guys !!!


----------



## James018

I encourage you to be strong and go back to your own country rather than making decisions to move regional. Earn as much as you can while you are in Australian and go back for your own good like Mrbilly said before. Regional Australia doesnt have needed infrastructure to support your livelihood.


----------



## James018

Current government is already allowing 700000 international students every year in MEL & SYD. and we 43990 made this whole Mel & Syd full all of the sudden.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Will this program stay even if labor comes in power?


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Current government is already allowing 700000 international students every year in MEL & SYD. and we 43990 made this whole Mel & Syd full all of the sudden.


International students are paying at least $20k+ per year so of course govt would not restrict it since that meant closing down the billions of dollars of income and bankrupting the economy. On the other hand, migrants are much fewer in numbers and places are much more limited, so govt is more likely to restrict these numbers since loss of income is not as great as compared with closing international students. Remember, Australia makes billions of dollars in income through international students, but only a few millions through migration.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> Will this program stay even if labor comes in power?


Yes because Bill shorten agrees with the cut and he might turn out to be like Scott Morrison. Previously Morrison argued against cutting immigration but once he became PM, he immediately cut the numbers to 160,000.

My best suggestion is to just go home & make a career at home utilizing your experiences & studies in Australia or else go regional and stay in regional for 3 years. I mean there's nothing wrong with staying regional. It's good place actually


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this program stay even if labor comes in power?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because Bill shorten agrees with the cut and he might turn out to be like Scott Morrison. Previously Morrison argued against cutting immigration but once he became PM, he immediately cut the numbers to 160,000.
> 
> My best suggestion is to just go home & make a career at home utilizing your experiences & studies in Australia or else go regional and stay in regional for 3 years. I mean there's nothing wrong with staying regional. It's good place actually
Click to expand...

I am in the same boat as you. I loose points because of my age. Just too young to compete. But i still feel that we both might get sc190 as I ve seen people getting 190 throughout the year with 1 year experience. I saw that they still have a fair bit of state nominations for the next year as well.


----------



## Thpham

I think I can get 85 by next year, but with this change, do you think they will only take 90+ pointers only for Accountant for next year? If so I think the situation is hopeless for us Accountants and I rather go back to my country and stop wasting my life.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> I am in the same boat as you. I loose points because of my age. Just too young to compete. But i still feel that we both might get sc190 as I ve seen people getting 190 throughout the year with 1 year experience. I saw that they still have a fair bit of state nominations for the next year as well.


You might stand a chance if you are currently working in NSW. I've been seeing people getting invites from NSW with 80+5 points inc PTE 9 & 1 year work experience.

I don't stand a chance because I worked in QLD


----------



## mrbilly

Thpham said:


> I think I can get 85 by next year, but with this change, do you think they will only take 90+ pointers only for Accountant for next year? If so I think the situation is hopeless for us Accountants and I rather go back to my country and stop wasting my life.


It looks like that 90+ is becoming a reality for accountants. Competition is simply too much with so many 80 & soon 85 pointers and now the reduced ceilings meant very few space left for 189.

You can still go regional & there you might get your PR.


----------



## mrbilly

People keep saying a Labor win can somehow result in more relaxed migration policies. The truth is, Bill Shorten agrees with the 160,000 ceilings & I don't think he would change policy. Blaming & restricting international student will not work of course because that meant drying up the billions of dollars of income & bankrupting the economy. 

On the other hand, blaming migrants is a good option. Many Australian citizens feel threatened by presence of migrants that might take away their jobs. Also, migrants cannot vote unless they obtain citizenship (unlikely to happen for most PR holders) so of course govt would focus their policies for those that will vote for them, not us migrants that cannot vote. Besides, if you notice Sydney & Melbourne, they are becoming very congested these days with lots of traffic jams. 

Yes it is unfair to blame all on migrants. Nevertheless, blaming & restricting international students meant killing themselves by stopping the billions of dollars to be earned. Hence, migrants would be the one being blamed of course 

We need to face the reality that our choice now is to now go regional or home. There's no other choice, either go regional, keep fighting a losing battle to increase points or give up & use your Australian skills to get rich back home.


----------



## Faziee

Well if someone can score 90 then they don’t need to go back home! I believe I can it might take be one more year. Also regional study has up to 50% scholarship for few universities so if someone is starting fresh then 3 years in regional Australia and PR is a good option. Plus don’t forget majority of people come to Australia for better education and for some fun away from home. Two years of graduate visa after study is where they really push for their immigrantion dreams and makes good money (savings, superannuation that they will tale bach home). Australia remains an immigration friendly country because they still offer invites but their need for skilled migrants have reduced. If you have been fighting like me then don’t lose hope keep saving money and try increasing your points. Naati is a lot easier now, py is really cheap if you shop around a bit, pte choaching can help you get highest point even if you are not good in english, work experience a bit tough but possible to find placement, age and partner is your luck. Stay positive and look at this as an opportunity to save money.


----------



## Faziee

There are a lot of 85 pointers. Go to few popular migration agents and ask them how many applications they have with 85. I didn’t know the cut was this bad?? 43k to 18k for skilled migration? What does that mean for pro rata accounting invites? 50 a month? Hmmmm time to go back. Disregard previous post.


----------



## Faziee

I wasn’t aware of the cut to be this bad.


----------



## Antoine123

mrbilly said:


> You might stand a chance if you are currently working in NSW. I've been seeing people getting invites from NSW with 80+5 points inc PTE 9 & 1 year work experience.
> 
> I don't stand a chance because I worked in QLD


I don't think that living in NSW is relevant.

I live / work in QLD and still got invited. I believe the trend is minimum 80 + 5 points inclusing of superior english and a minimum of 3 years Australian experience or 5 overseas.


----------



## Rusiru91

When they going to initiate this act?


----------



## Rusiru91

Ask everyone to vote for one nation, If they elected the intake will 0 . everyone can go back home then


----------



## Faziee

Hahahaha!! The whole thing is a big scam! Smart person will study apply for pr and go back home. If invited great, apply come back otherwise.. f*** it


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

So now it is all hopeless for 80 pointers even in July 2019? 
Fml. I cant take this anymore.


----------



## Faziee

Oh God!!! What can someone do with 80 points? Please experts! #mindisrunningwild #usingphoneatwork #expatforumisfavouritesite


----------



## James018

Guys!! Please let overseas friends know about this SCAM. We already got in trapped but lets save them. So they wont come to study Australia.


----------



## arf712

Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Faziee said:


> Oh God!!! What can someone do with 80 points? Please experts! #mindisrunningwild #usingphoneatwork #expatforumisfavouritesite


So I am doomed for life? 

Fml. all the hard work. All the efforts and misery.


----------



## outrageous_view

My prediction is that everything will be bumped up by at least 5 points.

Min to apply will be 70 (but no one will get invited lol), 75 for non-pro rata, accountants will be 85.


----------



## Rusiru91

outrageous_view said:


> My prediction is that everything will be bumped up by at least 5 points.
> 
> Min to apply will be 70 (but no one will get invited lol), 75 for non-pro rata, accountants will be 85.


correct. might even go upto 90


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So I am doomed for life?
> 
> Fml. all the hard work. All the efforts and misery.


still not too late to go back and build up mate..if you really want to migrate try Canada or regional areas


----------



## James018

arf712 said:


> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?


 Please dont come to Australia. We all are suffering.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont come to Australia. We all are suffering.
Click to expand...

Also please let your friends, family, brothers & sisters not to come to study. They all going to suffer. Please dont come.


----------



## Thpham1

I guess there is no point to even think of getting an invitation for Accountant unless you are at least at 85 from now on. I will be turn 25 on September next year and therefore able to get 85, do you think it's a good idea to hang around and keep some hopes up until then?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Is there any hope for 85 pointers for April 2020???


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Is there any hope for 85 pointers for April 2020???


of course bruv.. People with 85 will get it even next year as well.. Are you going to claim the work?


----------



## Rusiru91

Ok legends. Just a quick question regarding claiming work exp.

In my reference letter it shows only the stating date. Is it ok if I give 12 payslips and ,PAYG and the bank statement for the assessment ? SO that they will know it is 1 year?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> of course bruv.. People with 85 will get it even next year as well.. Are you going to claim the work?


I feel like in FY2020 there might be no hope for 85 pointers cuz of the huge reduction in 189 invites in total from 43k to 18k something. 

With that, lots of people will try to claim 90 points and hence no hope for 85 points next FY. FML


----------



## Rickle

arf712 said:


> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?


 Are you planning to fake your working experience in your corrupted home country like many other idiots did and ruined the chaces of other genuine people here who actually worked really hard to earn it, hope u do that and get caught then get banned for 3 years, go ahead idiot!!! I'm really sick of these guys, they are part of the reason many people here are suffering. Bear in mind that "what comes around goes around"


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I feel like in FY2020 there might be no hope for 85 pointers cuz of the huge reduction in 189 invites in total from 43k to 18k something.
> 
> With that, lots of people will try to claim 90 points and hence no hope for 85 points next FY. FML


Marry your gf and make a child quickly bruh. You will get straight citizenship


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Marry your gf and make a child quickly bruh. You will get straight citizenship


She doesnt want to marry me without me having PR first fml. 
FML FML FML


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I feel like in FY2020 there might be no hope for 85 pointers cuz of the huge reduction in 189 invites in total from 43k to 18k something.
> 
> With that, lots of people will try to claim 90 points and hence no hope for 85 points next FY. FML


I don't think there will be that many 90 pointers that 85 won't get invited. I have checked all the invitation rounds in 2018 and there were only like around 5 ~ 15 90 pointers each round across all occupations. Unless I am dumb and am obviously missing something, there's gotta be a threshold of points above which people hardly achieve, and 85 seems like it as it is a combination of almost anything u can get by urself (max PTE, age, PY, Exp). Of course the government can also abolish visa 189 next year, I guess there's that as well...


----------



## mav7228

Sat.pal007 said:


> Guys please follow us on fb we created a group on fb to deal with fake eoi scam. In order to join reply to this quote, I will send a personal message of link.
> 
> 
> Please join hands to fight this system. This is for the good of all people who reached to this point after so much hard work.
> 
> Thanks


please send me the link Sat.pal007 thanks!


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> She doesnt want to marry me without me having PR first fml.
> FML FML FML


Wth bro. does she love you or not. Time to manup bro. It's now or never


----------



## outrageous_view

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> She doesnt want to marry me without me having PR first fml.
> FML FML FML


Defacto relationship?


----------



## arf712

Brother, I have been living in Australia since 2014. Please check my profile. Someone have got PR with that work experience from overseas with age less than 32. It surprised me. So I just asked if it possible.


Rickle said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you planning to fake your working experience in your corrupted home country like many other idiots did and ruined the chaces of other genuine people here who actually worked really hard to earn it, hope u do that and get caught then get banned for 3 years, go ahead idiot!!! I'm really sick of these guys, they are part of the reason many people here are suffering. Bear in mind that "what comes around goes around"
Click to expand...


----------



## James018

mav7228 said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please follow us on fb we created a group on fb to deal with fake eoi scam. In order to join reply to this quote, I will send a personal message of link.
> 
> 
> Please join hands to fight this system. This is for the good of all people who reached to this point after so much hard work.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> please send me the link Sat.pal007 thanks!
Click to expand...

 Nothing will happen now. Its toooo late. Fake Eois are created by the government themselves especially Peter Dutton Supporters. No one can do anything when government member does stupid. 

Nothing will happen now. Regional quotas are very few and not enough and there are limited jobs and opportunity. We most of us 80% have to go back to our home. Also, slowly international students wont come to Australia to inject billion of dollar that I can gurantee. 

RECESSION IS COMING !!!!


----------



## arf712

Mr James, I have been living in Sydney since 2014.


James018 said:


> arf712 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont come to Australia. We all are suffering.
Click to expand...


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> I don't think there will be that many 90 pointers that 85 won't get invited. I have checked all the invitation rounds in 2018 and there were only like around 5 ~ 15 90 pointers each round across all occupations. Unless I am dumb and am obviously missing something, there's gotta be a threshold of points above which people hardly achieve, and 85 seems like it as it is a combination of almost anything u can get by urself (max PTE, age, PY, Exp). Of course the government can also abolish visa 189 next year, I guess there's that as well...


Ofc. Im stuck at 80 points atm so I know how hard it is to get 85 points, let alone 90 points. Ofc there cant be that many real 85 and 90 pointers to begin with. 

But who knows crazy things people would do just to get the invite. 
The number of 189 invites decreases significantly from 43.9k to 18.6K which is more than 50%!!!!!. 

So only 870 invites in total for all occupations and since 40% would be prorata and Accountant is a % of the prorata then how much left for accountant given there are 60% wasted invites every month!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Wth bro. does she love you or not. Time to manup bro. It's now or never


Obviously she doesnt love me that much or so it seems.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Ofc. Im stuck at 80 points atm so I know how hard it is to get 85 points, let alone 90 points. Ofc there cant be that many real 85 and 90 pointers to begin with.
> 
> But who knows crazy things people would do just to get the invite.
> The number of 189 invites decreases significantly from 43.9k to 18.6K which is more than 50%!!!!!.
> 
> So only 870 invites in total for all occupations and since 40% would be prorata and Accountant is a % of the prorata then how much left for accountant given there are 60% wasted invites every month!


Claim the work exp bro


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Claim the work exp bro


Cant. 

Ex employer said they wont verify for me anymore since I already left. lol 

Are you finally claiming? Did u do cpa assessment yet.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Cant.
> 
> Ex employer said they wont verify for me anymore since I already left. lol
> 
> Are you finally claiming? Did u do cpa assessment yet.


Doing it next week.. My problem is they gave me th ereference letter with current title (junior accountant) and they mentioned employment period as last year (12months) when I was full time. Hopefully it won't be a problem


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Cant.
> 
> Ex employer said they wont verify for me anymore since I already left. lol
> 
> Are you finally claiming? Did u do cpa assessment yet.


Try to negotiate bro. Use some people skills, if your ex manager is a religious person use those tactics, don't give-up. Plus if it's a big company very less chance of CO contacting the manager


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> Oh God!!! What can someone do with 80 points? Please experts! #mindisrunningwild #usingphoneatwork #expatforumisfavouritesite


Best thing someone can do with 80 point is go back to your home country or settle down in regional & wait for govt to roll out the new regional visa. With 189 invitations being reduced to 18,000, accountants might be allocated a mere 40 - 50 spots per month. In this case, 85 is even insufficient and we might need 90 points to be invited.

Wait, even regional visa might be abused due to irresponsible jerks submitting fake & multiple EOIs hoping to increase chance to be invited for visa. 

Please people, if the regional visa is released, DO NOT submit multiple EOIs or else you are causing other migrants to suffer.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Best thing someone can do with 80 point is go back to your home country or settle down in regional & wait for govt to roll out the new regional visa. With 189 invitations being reduced to 18,000, accountants might be allocated a mere 40 - 50 spots per month. In this case, 85 is even insufficient and we might need 90 points to be invited.
> 
> Wait, even regional visa might be abused due to irresponsible jerks submitting fake & multiple EOIs hoping to increase chance to be invited for visa.
> 
> Please people, if the regional visa is released, DO NOT submit multiple EOIs or else you are causing other migrants to suffer.


Don't think it will work bro.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

mrbilly said:


> Best thing someone can do with 80 point is go back to your home country or settle down in regional & wait for govt to roll out the new regional visa. With 189 invitations being reduced to 18,000, accountants might be allocated a mere 40 - 50 spots per month. In this case, 85 is even insufficient and we might need 90 points to be invited.
> 
> Wait, even regional visa might be abused due to irresponsible jerks submitting fake & multiple EOIs hoping to increase chance to be invited for visa.
> 
> Please people, if the regional visa is released, DO NOT submit multiple EOIs or else you are causing other migrants to suffer.


This new migration policy which reduces 189 invites to 18.6k starts in FY2020 right? 

Not like now right??


----------



## James018

I too dont think regional scheme or SCAM will work. This could have done in a manner not forcefully. Immigrants go wheter there jobs and infrastructure. A cut to 189 number wont make any difference unless they slash internation students number. Morrison said other day, "schools are not taking any enrollements because they are full, ." Lets empty their Mel & Syd including all we Int students. Those students who are currentlt studying will not be able to focus on their study rather will plan to either stay earn and go back home. And those planning to come will chage their decision to inject dollars of dollars in the economy.

This Liberal completely pushed us in a hell.


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Cant.
> 
> Ex employer said they wont verify for me anymore since I already left. lol
> 
> Are you finally claiming? Did u do cpa assessment yet.



The reality can be harsh, but you have no chance to stay in Australia & keep your $100k+ job with 80 points on accounting. With no chance at work experience, better marry someone quickly so that you can boost your points to 85

Of course those @ 85++ would not be in this forum. They are sure they would get PR so there's no point posting on immitracker or this forum. 

Those submitting fake EOIs & refusing to withdraw unused ITAs are all causing this mess. What they have done would come back to haunt them later


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> This new migration policy which reduces 189 invites to 18.6k starts in FY2020 right?
> 
> Not like now right??


It starts in July 2019. So if you managed to get 85 before June 2019, you might have a chance at getting PR


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> AnxietyAttack9x said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cant.
> 
> Ex employer said they wont verify for me anymore since I already left. lol
> 
> Are you finally claiming? Did u do cpa assessment yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reality can be harsh, but you have no chance to stay in Australia & keep your $100k+ job with 80 points on accounting. With no chance at work experience, better marry someone quickly so that you can boost your points to 85
> 
> Of course those @ 85++ would not be in this forum. They are sure they would get PR so there's no point posting on immitracker or this forum.
> 
> Those submitting fake EOIs & refusing to withdraw unused ITAs are all causing this mess. What they have done would come back to haunt them later
Click to expand...

 They all will lose their jobs in coming election. Some of them end up in streets.


----------



## James018

They completely ignored our presense and asked us to start over again from 0. This is very painful but they all will suffer eventually.


----------



## James018

We have done degreee, pte, py, naati, work exp. We all wouldnt have done those if they would have said we are stopping 189 at least 1 year in advance.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> We have done degreee, pte, py, naati, work exp. We all wouldnt have done those if they would have said we are stopping 189 at least 1 year in advance.


This stupid migration policy clearly affects those PTE, PY and NAATI schools right? 

Esp those stupid useless PY courses.


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have done degreee, pte, py, naati, work exp. We all wouldnt have done those if they would have said we are stopping 189 at least 1 year in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> This stupid migration policy clearly affects those PTE, PY and NAATI schools right?
> 
> Esp those stupid useless PY courses.
Click to expand...

 VERY VERY WORTHLESS MATE. We spend hard earned money to pay for these animals.


----------



## emios88

Guys,I got an invite..














From my home country


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar

arf712 said:


> Is it possible for an overseas applicant under the age of 32 to get 10 years of overseas experience and claim 15 points for it?


I will have 10yrs of experience at the age of below 33, so it is possible.


----------



## emios88

Regional visa is another bull scam In another 3 years they will increase the points to 85 again.Then you can jump to the ocean


----------



## James018

I also got an invite @ 80 points from my home country. My mom is calling me. Feeling extreme depressed with these Liberal bogans.


----------



## Faziee

Hahahaha 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Faziee

We all will get it one day!! Lol lol lol


----------



## James018

emios88 said:


> Regional visa is another bull scam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In another 3 years they will increase the points to 85 again.Then you can jump to the ocean


 Only 14000 places are available for regional sponsored. Other 9000 for work related scheme. 14000 as far as I know include your spouse, child , and rest member of your family. 

For primary applicant only 7000 places are available. And there are thousands of applicants fighting for that places. Just imagine.


----------



## emios88

James018 said:


> Only 14000 places are available for regional sponsored. Other 9000 for work related scheme. 14000 as far as I know include your spouse, child , and rest member of your family.
> 
> For primary applicant only 7000 places are available. And there are thousands of applicants fighting for that places. Just imagine.


Even with the new regional visa only 14000 places?


----------



## James018

emios88 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 14000 places are available for regional sponsored. Other 9000 for work related scheme. 14000 as far as I know include your spouse, child , and rest member of your family.
> 
> For primary applicant only 7000 places are available. And there are thousands of applicants fighting for that places. Just imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> Even with the new regional visa only 14000 places?
Click to expand...

 14000 both primary and secondary. Could be 7000-8000 maximum. Liberal totally stopped all graduates migrants


----------



## Piyali

Hi everyone! 

Is there any hope for 85 points by end of August 2019.

Completely Feeling hopeless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Hi everyone,


The reason behind your anxiety, frustration, sadness, pain, depression, and all that which make your life miserable is of one reason, one policy, and one government which never remain transparent for immigrants. 

Very soon your family, friends, or those whom you know holding Australian citizenship will have power to vote the party that economically, logically, and fairly play with policies. And that party is Labor. 

Please let your friends or families & relatives know how important is it to vote Labor in upcoming election. Election day is near. 

Thank you


----------



## Thpham1

Piyali said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is there any hope for 85 points by end of August 2019.
> 
> Completely Feeling hopeless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I think 85 will still be invited but with all the fake EOIs and cut, even 85 pointers will be put in a queue from now.


----------



## Faziee

Studying one yr in Australia regional area means at least 4 yr Visa afterwards? Even if I don’t get pr right?


----------



## handyjohn

Another bad news. Accounting is not on regional occupational list. Means new regional visa is not for accountants. Only hope left is 190 but historically 190 was always been equal or 5 points less to 189. I am anticipating 90 points will be required for 189 or maybe 85 with ablong queue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

Thanks for the news. They should finally take accounting completely off the list.


----------



## harry4by4

Is there any hope to get 189 invite at 80 points in the next round?


----------



## dtrax

handyjohn said:


> Another bad news. Accounting is not on regional occupational list. Means new regional visa is not for accountants. Only hope left is 190 but historically 190 was always been equal or 5 points less to 189. I am anticipating 90 points will be required for 189 or maybe 85 with ablong queue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that news?


----------



## Abid_R

handyjohn said:


> Another bad news. Accounting is not on regional occupational list. Means new regional visa is not for accountants. Only hope left is 190 but historically 190 was always been equal or 5 points less to 189. I am anticipating 90 points will be required for 189 or maybe 85 with ablong queue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not too sure about this info. Because, according to the occupation list, which was updated on 11march accountant general is still on the list.









____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## emios88

:amen:


Abid_R said:


> I am not too sure about this info. Because, according to the occupation list, which was updated on 11march accountant general is still on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Look at tge caveats apply.Companies only with 1m revenue lol


----------



## mrbilly

emios88 said:


> :amen:
> 
> Look at tge caveats apply.Companies only with 1m revenue lol


If you notice carefully on the picture, 221111 is still eligible for 187 without any caveats so accountants is still on RSMS as long as you must have 3 years work experience + sponsorship from regional employer in order to access this.


----------



## mrbilly

harry4by4 said:


> Is there any hope to get 189 invite at 80 points in the next round?


There's no hope at all to get 189 @ 80 points. You need 85+++ for 189 ITA. There are so many others getting 85 & those @ 80 have been waiting since 25 August 2018 so clearly there's no hope at all


----------



## mrbilly

Piyali said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Is there any hope for 85 points by end of August 2019.
> 
> Completely Feeling hopeless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing the breakdown of your points by end of August 2019?

Thanks


----------



## James018

Liberal only said they will cut the intake only to get votes guys. Common is their strategy to get as many votes as possible. 

They will reverse back the figures agan saying we have been really under pressure as our economy cant sustain without this intake.

And also regional visa scam is only after Nov 2019, which doesnt make sense. This regional visa only have 8000 valuable seats (14000/1.6). And regional oppturnity is very limited until government put some investment before forcing migrants there.


Intially, Doha planning level for 2019/20 was 15600 invitations only but their planning level changed once Dutton got exit if you all remember.


----------



## emios88

mrbilly said:


> If you notice carefully on the picture, 221111 is still eligible for 187 without any caveats so accountants is still on RSMS as long as you must have 3 years work experience + sponsorship from regional employer in order to access this.


Hmm but how many places available per year?Do graduates have a chance at all for a job offer.


----------



## emios88

James018 said:


> Liberal only said they will cut the intake only to get votes guys. Common is their strategy to get as many votes as possible.
> 
> They will reverse back the figures agan saying we have been really under pressure as our economy cant sustain without this intake.
> 
> And also regional visa scam is only after Nov 2019, which doesnt make sense. This regional visa only have 8000 valuable seats (14000/1.6). And regional oppturnity is very limited until government put some investment before forcing migrants there.
> 
> 
> Intially, Doha planning level for 2019/20 was 15600 invitations only but their planning level changed once Dutton got exit if you all remember.


So that means we are stuck at 90 points for 189 forever


----------



## arf712

We are starting to see some 85/90 pointers here as predicted.


----------



## James018

Liberal seem to be forcefully introducing regional schemes without proper analysis and advise from experts.


----------



## emios88

Only 8000 seats for all employer nominated occupations.Accountants have no chance at all.


----------



## James018

If you under pressure going to claim partner points or employment points, be advised you do for genuine reason. 

One of my friends 189 visa got rejected last week on 85 points


----------



## James018

These 8000 places ( out of 14000 both primary and secondary ) are for direct entry. You have to live and work with this visa. 


Other 5000 places ( out of 9000 both primary and secondary ) for ENS scheme. You need to find jobs in your field for direct entry. Or you may be eligible if you are working in your field. 


Anyway, regional pathway doesnt look promosing under Liberal


----------



## James018

But Tasmania, Darwin, NT doors are always open as usual.


Anyway I being an expert cant able to digest these policies. Anyway your PR in regional schems are likely to be harder.


----------



## James018

But guys, please be patient wait until the election.


----------



## Faziee

Hahaha ;p ;p ;p

What’s happening in this forum? Not getting pr is the end of the world for everyone? Please don’t give out predictions that will mislead others. Australian immigration policies are reforming. The Govt. has already publicly announced the change for the next fiscal year. Opposition party doesn’t disagree with the change as people are a bit frustrated with congestion in cosmopolitan cities (based on what I was reading the other day about Bill Shorten’s view on immigration).

Plan for the worst and you will not be disheartened/shattered if it doesn’t work out your way. Apply for Canada as a backup option, have contingency plans.

If you really want to migrate in Australia no matter what and ready to make huge sacrifices then regional study will get you invite. Regional study is definitely the better option. Less competition, more places (23000 cap) and additional 5 point. This is what the Govt. wants to encourage.

You all probably know this already and can’t get your head around making decisions. I will be very honest with you, things will only get more difficult (with the 18000 cap on 189) and possibly you will never get the 189 invite (I hope I am wrong) because you can’t increase points. When all these accountant graduates from all over Australia (including regional because they will want to come to Melbourne, Sydney for sure) and offshore appljcants will keep putting their EOI for 189 then we will likely see an increase in 85/90 pointers.

Save money and work on that contingency plan. I hope we all find success in life with or without PR.

This is a possible breakdown for someone studying in regional Australia.
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Study: 20
Naati: 5
PY: 5
Regional Study: 5

Other achievable points:
Partner: 5 Points
Work Exp: 5 points (more points if you have yrs of exp)

Calm down and enjoy a drink with your mates. Cheers!


----------



## Faziee

Also before you do anything dodgy remember one thing getting a ban for whatever reason will have impact on any future visa application you make for any country. 

Fake partners, fake work experience are risky business. You can try your luck. I am not that lucky and I can’t risk a US visa for Australia!


----------



## emios88




----------



## Piyali

mrbilly said:


> Would you mind sharing the breakdown of your points by end of August 2019?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi Mrbilly
It is as below:

Age 30 
Study 20
Pte 20
Naati 5
py 5
Experience 5
I will claim points in September for precaution as one of my known got 3 yr ban due experience was not counted for full year and considered partial relvant to occupation even after cpa assessment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

CPA Australia will not give out positive assessment just like that if it is not genuine work experience. Was the company a recognised employer partner? Did he get a CPA, FCPA member signing off the experience? Though a mentor is optional but it’s all about integrity. If your friend just got an abc company’s experience (harris park, lakemba head office) with yearly earning of 100k who gives out fake experience for 10k bribery then you know he is a cheat who deserved it. Alternatively if a visa case officer makes assumptions/mistakes to give you pic 4020 then you can appeal to aat to overturn decision. If your experience is true and you have all documents to prove integrity then what precaution are you taking?


----------



## arf712

If the Head office is in Sydney CBD (other than Lakemba or Harris Park), will the case officer consider it as genuine? Do you mean all the suburban companies are fraud?


Faziee said:


> CPA Australia will not give out positive assessment just like that if it is not genuine work experience. Was the company a recognised employer partner? Did he get a CPA, FCPA member signing off the experience? Though a mentor is optional but itâ€™️s all about integrity. If your friend just got an abc companyâ€™️s experience (harris park, lakemba head office) with yearly earning of 100k who gives out fake experience for 10k bribery then you know he is a cheat who deserved it. Alternatively if a visa case officer makes assumptions/mistakes to give you pic 4020 then you can appeal to aat to overturn decision. If your experience is true and you have all documents to prove integrity then what precaution are you taking?


----------



## arf712

Friends, you should seriously consider alternate options unless you can get 90 points. Living and studying in Sydney Or Melbourne will make your life harder.


----------



## Faziee

arf712.. hahaha! I dont mean that at all. A company total earning and reputation are big factors.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> If you under pressure going to claim partner points or employment points, be advised you do for genuine reason.
> 
> One of my friends 189 visa got rejected last week on 85 points


Your friend got what he / she deserved due to trying to fool around the Australian immigration system.

I'm glad he/she got rejected  . Hopefully there would be more


----------



## mrbilly

Piyali said:


> Hi Mrbilly
> It is as below:
> 
> Age 30
> Study 20
> Pte 20
> Naati 5
> py 5
> Experience 5
> I will claim points in September for precaution as one of my known got 3 yr ban due experience was not counted for full year and considered partial relvant to occupation even after cpa assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm glad of one of your friends got 3 years ban. Remember, visa rejection meant the EOI is not wasted but gave that person hard lesson of trying to fool around the immigration system.

Hopefully with 85+++ points required, there would be more visa rejection


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I applied my 189 & 190 on 2nd September 2018. I don’t have experience points. Just wanted to know if only the people with experienced points will get invitation in 190NSW or others Can get invitation as well. If anyone have any idea,please share. It would be so helpful. Thanks


----------



## James018

NSW only invites experience Accountants only. Before 2017, NSW would invite several hundred Accountants without experience but after Liberal things got really messy.


----------



## mrbilly

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this forum. I applied my 189 & 190 on 2nd September 2018. I don’t have experience points. Just wanted to know if only the people with experienced points will get invitation in 190NSW or others Can get invitation as well. If anyone have any idea,please share. It would be so helpful. Thanks


Depends on what points you have.

If you have 80 points on 189, you would never get NSW 190. NSW only invited those with work experience.
Don't even think of 189. Maybe you might have a chance if you can increase your 189 points to 85 / 90 

Better wait for regional visa & later move to regional areas to stay for 5 years


----------



## SSCM

I am a Technical Writer, submitted EOI on 28th January 2019 for Australia with 70 points. Please can some one confirm whether this point will be enough to receive an invite?


----------



## mrbilly

SSCM said:


> I am a Technical Writer, submitted EOI on 28th January 2019 for Australia with 70 points. Please can some one confirm whether this point will be enough to receive an invite?


First, this thread is for accountant so you might need to find a technical writer forum instead of accountant forum

Nevertheless, you might need 75 points in order to get invited for your non-pro rata occupation. The reduction of 189 invitations until the rest of June 2019 & reduction in number of 189 invites for 2019/2020 meant more points would be required for an invite to be secured

Hope that answers the question


----------



## Rusiru91

Come on Labor party.. Save us from this misery


----------



## hannahng21

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...fcsJ-J-q83IebQRkB-uBWtAg8wGs7cAA3ueHKI5G4Sdds
Have a look guys, I am not sure Labor can shed some light for us. We don't know if they will keep accountants on their new occupation list


----------



## mrbilly

hannahng21 said:


> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...fcsJ-J-q83IebQRkB-uBWtAg8wGs7cAA3ueHKI5G4Sdds
> Have a look guys, I am not sure Labor can shed some light for us. We don't know if they will keep accountants on their new occupation list


If you read carefully, Labor is planning to restrict temporary work visas to those area of genuine need only.

Therefore, what might happen is accountants would still be eligible for permanent resident but not 485 TR. 

Let's see what happens but now I'm very pessimistic about accountants.


----------



## hannahng21

mrbilly said:


> If you read carefully, Labor is planning to restrict temporary work visas to those area of genuine need only.
> 
> Therefore, what might happen is accountants would still be eligible for permanent resident but not 485 TR.
> 
> Let's see what happens but now I'm very pessimistic about accountants.


I hope so. I already told my relatives to vote for Labor.


----------



## Rusiru91

The best thing can happen is...keep the same program for 19/20 Fin. year until they finalize a new program. Then there will be some hope for accountants with 80


----------



## James018

Hi everyone ! 

In 2017/18 fiscal year after Accountant invitations were reopened, it was moving at a solid pace of at least 14 days in average when there were 45 invites only. This was a time when Naati was not popular but people were still doing Naati to get extra points though. 

Today, people don't have choice as most of us have already done Australian Degree, PTE, PY, Naati, and etc. Very very few people will have 85 points from their work experience claim, spouse points, and etc. So, if in 2017/18 when there were 45 invites dates were moving solid pace of 14 days, there is no doubt that number of 85 pointers are lesser than 80 per month in average. May be 60 in one month. Rest are fake !!!!! 

This all created by politicians and their supporters.


----------



## James018

There are very few weeks left for the Federal Election, so help yourself. Encourage people to vote for Labor not Liberal.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Can you guys shed some lights why we still care about this Election again? 

The migration policy for 2019/2020 was already confirmed. 
Meaning doesnt matter if Labor party wins, nothing will change about this migration policy, in terms of number of invites for 189, for at least a year right. 

No way they change policy every 2-3 months cuz that would be a joke.


----------



## Thpham1

Well if Labor is elected and they can do sth about the fake EOIs that would be great cos Liberal for damn sure ain't gonna lift a finger to fix that.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> Well if Labor is elected and they can do sth about the fake EOIs that would be great cos Liberal for damn sure ain't gonna lift a finger to fix that.


Why are you sure they would bother doing something about the fake EOIs. 

Plus in July 2018 when the mew migration policy kicks in, even if someone does something about the fake EOIs, it is still hopeless for Accountant 80 pointers


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Why are you sure they would bother doing something about the fake EOIs.
> 
> Plus in July 2018 when the mew migration policy kicks in, even if someone does something about the fake EOIs, it is still hopeless for Accountant 80 pointers


Well I said that "it would be great", not it will be certain. Just like you, I don't really trust that Labor party could make a big change to the whole picture. However, if you look at the current total invitation this year, it's still only 21,210, nowhere near the 43,990 ceiling and doesn't look like it will get there either. If the Labor can somehow ensure as many as possible get invited and somehow fix the fake EOIs, there may still be some hopes for us. But that just me bringing some positivity to this thread.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> Well I said that "it would be great", not it will be certain. Just like you, I don't really trust that Labor party could make a big change to the whole picture. However, if you look at the current total invitation this year, it's still only 21,210, nowhere near the 43,990 ceiling and doesn't look like it will get there either. If the Labor can somehow ensure as many as possible get invited and somehow fix the fake EOIs, there may still be some hopes for us. But that just me bringing some positivity to this thread.


I think truth is better than positivity here. 

We all know that even if fake EOIs are eliminated, the 18.6k invites for 189 in 2019/2020 is way too low for any hope for 80 pointers. It would be like 600-800 invites in total for FY2020. So even without any fake Eois, double, triple EOIs, 600-800 is riddiculously low.


----------



## James018

43,990 include both primary and secondary applicants. This doesnt mean they must invite 43,990 invitations. 

Possibly, they are targeting 30k invitations in 2018/19. Up until now, their average invutations have been 2500 in average. 

Well, immigration number is the political decisions. This doesnt require legislation to be implemented.


Also, the regional schemes/scams are only available after November 2019, 4-5 months after new fiscal year, which doesnt look promising. This means, lack of plan ahead and rushing to win votes only. 

Labor aims to dramatically reduce temporary migrants, restricting temporary visas. There are over millions of temporary visa holders legally, illegally in Australia. They will crackdown these number. Their aim is to reduce these temporary visa holders to reduce congestion. 

Temporary visa holders are imported from overseas and now in million. 

A new Migration Program will be announced under Labor government.


----------



## James018

Labor doesnt like foreigner being imported to Australia for jobs. They want local to get employed first. Thus, reducing overseas employer sponsorships in several thousands. 

This will be a fair go for all people living in Australian and wanting to be a PR.


----------



## James018

Under Dutton leadership, Doha were planning to invite only 15,600 throughout 2018/19 program year but this got changed when Coleman took over. 

Thesw are just the numbers and are subject to change with change in government.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> 43,990 include both primary and secondary applicants. This doesnt mean they must invite 43,990 invitations.
> 
> 
> 
> A new Migration Program will be announced under Labor government.


What are you saying? 
Are you saying potentially there might be a new migration policy in place for FY2020 if Labor wins??? 

Then isnt the migration policy announced last week just a joke or what?


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What are you saying?
> Are you saying potentially there might be a new migration policy in place for FY2020 if Labor wins???
> 
> Then isnt the migration policy announced last week just a joke or what?


Yes, it is a joke to win votes only.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> Yes, it is a joke to win votes only.


So you are saying that potentially once Labor wins a new migration policy would be in place starting July 2019 and they might increase # of invites back up??? 

And you said the same thing happened last time? Can you please confirm


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So you are saying that potentially once Labor wins a new migration policy would be in place starting July 2019 and they might increase # of invites back up???
> 
> And you said the same thing happened last time? Can you please confirm


 For 2018/19, DOHA were initially planning to invite ONLY 15600 invitations throughout the program year that is 1300 per month until June 2019. But after the resignation of Dutton, new Minister Coleman let the figures move as normal as it should be. Some of your friends are lucky that they got rid of Dutton in time. 

Reducing migrants is not in Australia's best interest as it jeopardise nation's economy. Also,


----------



## James018

Managing population plays a crucial role after Federal Election than reducing migrants. More projects and more investments with new government. Melbourne will have new city project not just in Melbourne itself. It will create more space for new comers to concentrate in other part of Melbourne cities. A new city project was initially planned in Werribee but somehow didn't get support due to political interest. 

Melbourne will have new city project that will release the upwards pressure on current Melbourne city.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> For 2018/19, DOHA were initially planning to invite ONLY 15600 invitations throughout the program year that is 1300 per month until June 2019. But after the resignation of Dutton, new Minister Coleman let the figures move as normal as it should be. Some of your friends are lucky that they got rid of Dutton in time.
> 
> Reducing migrants is not in Australia's best interest as it jeopardise nation's economy. Also,


So you are saying for FY2019, invites were supposed to be reduced already under Dutton, then in Aug 2018 Dutton resigned and that when David Coleman become Miniter of Immigration and he was the one who got rid of 15600-invitation plan and changed back to the way it was within a month Dutton resigned?? So that 15600-invitation only kicked in for 1 month before its abolishment??? 

And now, still under David Coleman, he proposed to reduce the invitation to 18.6k? 

Am i understanding it correctly?


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So you are saying for FY2019, invites were supposed to be reduced already under Dutton, then in Aug 2018 Dutton resigned and that when David Coleman become Miniter of Immigration and he was the one who got rid of 15600-invitation plan and changed back to the way it was within a month Dutton resigned?? So that 15600-invitation only kicked in for 1 month before its abolishment???
> 
> And now, still under David Coleman, he proposed to reduce the invitation to 18.6k?
> Am i understanding it correctly?


Correct. He is influencing his colleagues to reduce the 189 intake very dramatically without thinking how it may affect the country. This is because they don't wanna lose their current jobs. Imagine how bad you feel if you lose your jobs, similarly they really don't wanna lose their jobs. All this to get richer and richer.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> Correct. He is influencing his colleagues to reduce the 189 intake very dramatically without thinking how it may affect the country. This is because they don't wanna lose their current jobs. Imagine how bad you feel if you lose your jobs, similarly they really don't wanna lose their jobs. All this to get richer and richer.


Will David Coleman still be in charge in FY2020? 
Is he from the labor party? 

Will we have a new one if Labor wins?


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Will David Coleman still be in charge in FY2020?
> Is he from the labor party?
> 
> Will we have a new one if Labor wins?


 If Labor comes in, no Liberal member will hold these positions. 

Shayne Neumann, a Labor MP is likely to take over. He has been critical for years and have strongly opposed the immigration policies of Liberal. I also believe that EOIS system will be fixed and everyone of you have a fair go in the skillselect system that what Labor aims to deliver.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> If Labor comes in, no Liberal member will hold these positions.
> 
> Shayne Neumann, a Labor MP is likely to take over. He has been critical for years and have strongly opposed the immigration policies of Liberal. I also believe that EOIS system will be fixed and everyone of you have a fair go in the skillselect system that what Labor aims to deliver.


Agree with this. But I don't think any changes will implement within two months. So Labor might keep the same old old immi policy until next budget. So I guess people who lodged last year with might get a crack


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Will David Coleman still be in charge in FY2020?
> Is he from the labor party?
> 
> Will we have a new one if Labor wins?


How you going with claiming the partner points mate?


----------



## Thpham1

James018 said:


> If Labor comes in, no Liberal member will hold these positions.
> 
> Shayne Neumann, a Labor MP is likely to take over. He has been critical for years and have strongly opposed the immigration policies of Liberal. I also believe that EOIS system will be fixed and everyone of you have a fair go in the skillselect system that what Labor aims to deliver.


That's a very pretty picture you've got there. Either way, I have given up hope for this year, may be something good will happen next year.


----------



## Rusiru91

Thpham1 said:


> That's a very pretty picture you've got there. Either way, I have given up hope for this year, may be something good will happen next year.


What's your eoi date mate?


----------



## mrbilly

Hey guysss,

Result for the March invitation has been released.
Like previously mentioned, we are all hopeless now since there are so many 85 pointers such that of the 180 ITA issued for accountants, all goes to 85 pointers. 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Piyali

Completely hopeless  situation.
How come so many 85 pointer ugh



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

Wait till July peeps.. Don't jump into conclusions


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Wait till July peeps.. Don't jump into conclusions


Isnt that when the new migration policy of freaking 18.6k invitations for 189 kicks in?


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Isnt that when the new migration policy of freaking 18.6k invitations for 189 kicks in?


Lol..no, That's when we can know for sure the new policy going to be initiate or not...Anyways don't worry bro you can claim the partner points


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Lol..no, That's when we can know for sure the new policy going to be initiate or not...Anyways don't worry bro you can claim the partner points


So you are saying the new program might not kick in at all if Labor wins???? 
Omg,


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So you are saying the new program might not kick in at all if Labor wins????
> Omg,


Migration policy is so unpredictable, who knows. 

Hope for the best but plan for the worst mate!

Good news is you have the partner visa option unlike many others here


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So you are saying the new program might not kick in at all if Labor wins????
> Omg,


Can't tell anything at this stage. but hey stop worrying about this and work on claiming the partner points or whatever option available


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So you are saying the new program might not kick in at all if Labor wins????
> Omg,


Even if new program kicks in, there will still be those submitting fake EOIs. Mostly they are interested in keeping naati & py channel open as well as channeling for regional studies, meaning more $$$

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## James018

Fake eois are lodged by dodgy politicians. After they are wiped out in federal election, you will notice how the actual skillselect works.


----------



## outrageous_view

Rusiru91 said:


> Can't tell anything at this stage. but hey stop worrying about this and work on claiming the partner points or whatever option available


Pretty sure he's mentioned many times that his girlfriend is PR lol


----------



## emios88

I think we are screwed this time.Pack your stuff folks:amen:


----------



## James018

When there were 300 invites at least cutoff was going nicely for all occupations. Now even with 1490 invites cutoff barely move.


----------



## James018

I think those lodging fake eois also getting tireddddd !!!!!. Very soon they will stop it as DOHA also dont give a Damn about it. Who cares !


----------



## James018

And we victims of fake eois also now not caring about it. Why should we ?? We are already destroyed. 

Yes, those people lodging fake eois please lodge these fake eois throughout your life for your bread & butter.


----------



## Rusiru91

outrageous_view said:


> Pretty sure he's mentioned many times that his girlfriend is PR lol


Thn he's sorted. happy for him


----------



## YOLO_CT

Hi all,

Please update if you are in the same time frame.

Accounting (2211111) : 80 points
Lodged EOI: 21/03/19
Age: 30 points
Master degree: 15 points
Studying in Australia: 5 points
PY: 5 points
PTE: 20 points
1 year experience: 5 points
CCL: haven't got the result ( won't pass anyway):amen:
485 visa will be expired: 02/05/2020

Is there any hope for me to sit still and wait for the invitation? Should I lodge EOI for 190 as well? Please give an advice

Thanks all


----------



## Abid_R

Just moved to Hobart this morning!









____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## onthelow1911

Abid_R said:


> Just moved to Hobart this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Hey mate. Good morning. Why hobart? planning on applying through 489?


----------



## Abid_R

onthelow1911 said:


> Hey mate. Good morning. Why hobart? planning on applying through 489?


Yes!

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Yes!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Isn't that going to take 3-4 years to get PR through 489? 
Do u get 5 points for 189 for going regional??


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Isn't that going to take 3-4 years to get PR through 489?
> 
> Do u get 5 points for 189 for going regional??


No, it will not add 5 points to 189.

I don't mind 3-4 years (3 years to be exact)

I still got 7 months of my TR left.



____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> No, it will not add 5 points to 189.
> 
> I don't mind 3-4 years (3 years to be exact)
> 
> I still got 7 months of my TR left.
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


but what would u possible be doing for 3 years in Hobart? It seems like a big sacrifice to me personally in terms of time and efforts and pain


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> but what would u possible be doing for 3 years in Hobart? It seems like a big sacrifice to me personally in terms of time and efforts and pain


The same thing I was doing in Sydney. Work at retail and as a freelancer making ios apps. And relax.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Abid_R

Also the property prices are really low here. And I can surely tell you, in next 4-5 years its not gonna stay like that.

If you can invest now, you will gain significantly, and will have a lot to take back to Sydney after 3-4 years.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Abid_R said:


> The same thing I was doing in Sydney. Work at retail and as a freelancer making ios apps. And relax.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


All the best buddy!

A bird in hand is worth two in the bush, so respect for taking a pathway that is available. 

Who knows Hobart may grow on you, as Canberra has for me - doubt I will leave in the short to medium term here, loving it


----------



## Abid_R

PrettyIsotonic said:


> All the best buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> A bird in hand is worth two in the bush, so respect for taking a pathway that is available.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows Hobart may grow on you, as Canberra has for me - doubt I will leave in the short to medium term here, loving it


Thanks brother! Wish me luck!

I thought getting place to rent would be hard, however got a place already under two hours of applying for it.

Just the cold weather 

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## arf712

Very smart move. That's what we should all consider. If we get 489 visa, we do not have to wait for 189. Only one year study is enough to get 489 in Tasmania.


Abid_R said:


> Just moved to Hobart this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


----------



## James018

If you are already graduate from Mel or Sydney, stop spending money for PY, NAATI,& PTE. 


At least spend 1 year in Mel & Syd earning as much as you can and go to regional.


----------



## James018

Though earning is less but there is no stress and like in Mel & Syd. 


Very soon, overseas students will decrease in Mel & Syd. All of these Uni, PY,PTE & Naati Staff will get paid from Cetrelink hahahaa!


----------



## Thpham1

Abid_R said:


> Thanks brother! Wish me luck!
> 
> I thought getting place to rent would be hard, however got a place already under two hours of applying for it.
> 
> Just the cold weather
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Congrats bro, I think you make a great choice, I wish you all the best! 

Just a quick question, did you obtain a student visa to to stay for 3 or 4 more years?


----------



## outrageous_view

James018 said:


> Though earning is less but there is no stress and like in Mel & Syd.
> 
> 
> Very soon, overseas students will decrease in Mel & Syd. All of these Uni, PY,PTE & Naati Staff will get paid from Cetrelink hahahaa!


I highly doubt overseas student will decrease, the govt has proposed decreasing overseas students in Mel & Syd by offering more scholarships for regional study but lets be honest, most overseas students who can afford to come to Australia usually have fairly well off parents that can support their students. I doubt there are many internationals who would come all the way to Australia just to study in regional compared to the more prestigious unis (uni melb, uni syd)


----------



## James018

No mate. Overseas students main intention is to get better life with good income after study.

The wont enroll to regional when there are limited jobs for earning. And even if they come to Australia they will be better off choosing Mel & Syd and rather live Australia after 2 years of 485 with some money $$.


----------



## James018

Goign to regiona directly from overseas means putting yourself on lot of debt.


----------



## Abid_R

Thpham1 said:


> Congrats bro, I think you make a great choice, I wish you all the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question, did you obtain a student visa to to stay for 3 or 4 more years?


No! Clearly you are unclear about 489. 

The course i have enrolled for, is 12 months. I have 7months on my 485 left. So I will apply for about 7 more months and then apply for 489 when i full fill the requirements.

And then 489 is for 4 years.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## outrageous_view

James018 said:


> No mate. Overseas students main intention is to get better life with good income after study.
> 
> The wont enroll to regional when there are limited jobs for earning. And even if they come to Australia they will be better off choosing Mel & Syd and rather live Australia after 2 years of 485 with some money $$.


Number of international students will not drop, I can guarantee that. Majority of international students come to Australia initially is due to better universities as well as to study english.


----------



## Piyali

Abid_R said:


> No! Clearly you are unclear about 489.
> 
> The course i have enrolled for, is 12 months. I have 7months on my 485 left. So I will apply for about 7 more months and then apply for 489 when i full fill the requirements.
> 
> And then 489 is for 4 years.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General




Hi abid

Do accountants need 3 year experience for 489?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arf712

There is no condition of work experience for any occupation for 489 in Tasmania.


----------



## Abid_R

Piyali said:


> Hi abid
> 
> Do accountants need 3 year experience for 489?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope!

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Nope!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


So what do u need to do from 489 to PR? 
Just stay legally in Tasmania for 3 years and u get PR??


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So what do u need to do from 489 to PR?
> 
> Just stay legally in Tasmania for 3 years and u get PR??


Study 1 year to get 489

In 4 years of 489
1. Stay min 2 years
2. Gather 52 payslips in this 4 year (35hrs each) (occupation not related)

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Abid_R said:


> Study 1 year to get 489
> 
> In 4 years of 489
> 1. Stay min 2 years
> 2. Gather 52 payslips in this 4 year (35hrs each) (occupation not related)
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


How is it possible to get 52 payslips when there are only 48 months in 4 years lol. 

Stay min 2 years then the next 2 years stay anywhere?


----------



## Abid_R

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> How is it possible to get 52 payslips when there are only 48 months in 4 years lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay min 2 years then the next 2 years stay anywhere?


52 weeks payslip...

About the staying thing...u should stay there untill ur visa is issued...to be on the safe side

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## arf712

Just prove that you have worked 1 year full time or equivalent part time (2 or 3 part times as long as they make 35 hrs per week) . It can be in any occupation.


AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Abid_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> Study 1 year to get 489
> 
> In 4 years of 489
> 1. Stay min 2 years
> 2. Gather 52 payslips in this 4 year (35hrs each) (occupation not related)
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General
> 
> 
> 
> How is it possible to get 52 payslips when there are only 48 months in 4 years lol.
> 
> Stay min 2 years then the next 2 years stay anywhere?
Click to expand...


----------



## Abid_R

Exactly

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## handyjohn

On 489 visa, you can live in any designated area of Australia. It’s not just Tasmania. Even you can live in Melbourne as well. All Australia except Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong, Brisbane and Perth is designated area. You can apply PR even after two years but must work at least one year in those two years. It can be any occupation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

handyjohn said:


> On 489 visa, you can live in any designated area of Australia. It’s not just Tasmania. Even you can live in Melbourne as well. All Australia except Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong, Brisbane and Perth is designated area. You can apply PR even after two years but must work at least one year in those two years. It can be any occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that is the thing. 
I was looking into 489 - Family sponsored (not state sponsor) for about a year now as I have my uncle who is a citizen living in Melbourne for the last 20 years. and Melbourne is a designated area. 

Yet, someone told me that with 90 points (80 + 10) for 489 for Accountant it would be hopeless. 
Any thoughts on this? 

I already lodged 489 - Family Sponsored a while ago but people said 189 and 190 are priority and 489 only has 10 invites per month. Plus Accountant not on the 489 list for Melbourne etc etc


----------



## handyjohn

Prorata occupations can’t get 489 family sponsored invite even on 100 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thpham

Isn't visa 489 super competitive since only 10 invites are issued each month and they are for the whole of Australia if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## arf712

That's for relative sponsored 489 visa. State sponsor has no ceiling.


Thpham said:


> Isn't visa 489 super competitive since only 10 invites are issued each month and they are for the whole of Australia if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## James018

I got 90 points in 489 family sponsored categeory. But I know I wont get invited under that acheme.


----------



## James018

How many of you got 85 points ?????

Any uodates ????


----------



## Thpham1

James018 said:


> How many of you got 85 points ?????
> 
> Any uodates ????


Honestly that's quite a pointless question. Only 80 pointers read this thread as so far, all the 85 have already been invited so obviously no one will response to you.


----------



## James018

Thpham hahhaaa !!!


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> How many of you got 85 points ?????
> 
> 
> 
> Any uodates ????




I will update to 85 in September end


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Few of my friends said, Aussiz Group are taking the advantage of corrupt skillselect system. 


What I heard is they been lodging their clients Eois at higher points in advance in a suspend mode and later unsuspending it when these clients get actual points so their clients may get invitations very soon. This is to take advantage of earlier date of effect.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Few of my friends said, Aussiz Group are taking the advantage of corrupt skillselect system.
> 
> 
> What I heard is they been lodging their clients Eois at higher points in advance in a suspend mode and later unsuspending it when these clients get actual points so their clients may get invitations very soon. This is to take advantage of earlier date of effect.


Whatta dumb strategy ...Obviously the dates won't match


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> Few of my friends said, Aussiz Group are taking the advantage of corrupt skillselect system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I heard is they been lodging their clients Eois at higher points in advance in a suspend mode and later unsuspending it when these clients get actual points so their clients may get invitations very soon. This is to take advantage of earlier date of effect.




How can they do it?
When you lodge or create an EOI, the DOE is same date. Even you suspend EOI you need to provide evidence that you have those points in hand on the date of lodging EOI.
Or they will face refusals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> Few of my friends said, Aussiz Group are taking the advantage of corrupt skillselect system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I heard is they been lodging their clients Eois at higher points in advance in a suspend mode and later unsuspending it when these clients get actual points so their clients may get invitations very soon. This is to take advantage of earlier date of effect.




These are hoax created by them to attract clients. And dumb people just go and empty their pockets to greedy agents.
How one can lodge eoi in suspended mode? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

Oh god.I can't go back to india.Freinds will laugh at me.


----------



## Moiz23

Hi all,

What has been the trend in the last few years for NSW invitations from April to June? I updated my points to 85 on 15th March and can claim ONLY for 190 purposes. Really hoping NSW invites in their next round. I have claimed 20 points for English and also have 1 year experience. 

Do they send invites between April to June?


Also, just a thought, since all 85 pointers are getting invites through 189, would NSW only invite people with 80 points? I mean, can they just assume that since an applicant has 85 points, they’ll get an invite through 189 and hence not invite them through 190.


----------



## Adap

Hi Mate,

looks like DoHF has revampted its web site, couldn't locate the accountant skill list quota and invited till date.
Can u plez share the link

Thanks

Cheers

Adap


----------



## Rickle

James018 said:


> Few of my friends said, Aussiz Group are taking the advantage of corrupt skillselect system.
> 
> 
> What I heard is they been lodging their clients Eois at higher points in advance in a suspend mode and later unsuspending it when these clients get actual points so their clients may get invitations very soon. This is to take advantage of earlier date of effect.


 Aussizz group guys are being well-known for doing dodgy things or encourage their clients to do so and got attention and has been on the watchlist (from my teacher in PY class back in the day, i didnt care much but it makes senses now if what u said is true). I guess they are still there as they haven't break any laws or at least not getting caught yet. Funny thing is the the management team are immigrants from India if im not wrong and they are still bringing their mindset of doing business back in their home to here. They are growing as the immigration industry is booming but clearly with that mindset i dont think they gonna last very long.


----------



## emios88

Tasmania

You, and any of your dependants, have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months


----------



## Abid_R

emios88 said:


> Tasmania
> 
> You, and any of your dependants, have not lived in another Australian state or territory within the last twelve months


Yes, you have to commit. At least for a year.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## harry4by4

I got my employment assessment done from CPA under the accountant general code.They rejected the experience of my previous company. Can I still go ahead with my PR? Does it effect the chances of getting a grant?


----------



## James018

How many of you think you have made wrong decisions to study in Australia?


I am regretting bitterly. All those 5 years, I only lost. Spend so much money and time for Master Degree, so much for English tests, so much for Professional Year, so much for Naati, so much for student visa again. 

Yes, I totally regret. By now, ateast I would have been earning decent salary back home with little or no stress, enjoying my beautiful life with my family.


----------



## James018

I will be the role model for to encourage those who want to pursue overseas study not just in Australia. 

I would encourage them to dig their future in their own country with little effort not like where we are in now.


----------



## Rusiru91

Wish I would have knew what was going on when I finished my studies. Then I could have worked so hard and earn all the money I spent here and go back instead wasted more money on PTE,PY,NAATI Etc...lol


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

harry4by4 said:


> I got my employment assessment done from CPA under the accountant general code.They rejected the experience of my previous company. Can I still go ahead with my PR? Does it effect the chances of getting a grant?


I wouldnt cuz it is highly likely DoHa would reject your work experience claim as well.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> How many of you think you have made wrong decisions to study in Australia?
> 
> 
> I am regretting bitterly. All those 5 years, I only lost. Spend so much money and time for Master Degree, so much for English tests, so much for Professional Year, so much for Naati, so much for student visa again.
> 
> Yes, I totally regret. By now, ateast I would have been earning decent salary back home with little or no stress, enjoying my beautiful life with my family.


I cant get the salary I am getting now if I am back to my home country. 
I regretted not coming here 1 year earlier, or just 6months earlier.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I cant get the salary I am getting now if I am back to my home country.
> I regretted not coming here 1 year earlier, or just 6months earlier.


But everything will be cheaper in your country plus I assume you might have a house over there. so that you don't need to pay a housing loan for 30 years


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> But everything will be cheaper in your country plus I assume you might have a house over there. so that you don't need to pay a housing loan for 30 years


Yeah, of course we all live like princes and princesses at our home country. 

Food delivered to our mouths, uber drivers pick us up and living in mansions. 
But yeah, what I cant get is the healthy policy and the environment and nature and just the freedom Iguess.


----------



## emios88

Rusiru91 said:


> But everything will be cheaper in your country plus I assume you might have a house over there. so that you don't need to pay a housing loan for 30 years


But no current


----------



## Rusiru91

emios88 said:


> But no current


hahah....Why I get the feeling that you're from Sri Lanka


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Just read this on iscah, 

anyone has more details on this? 

Summary of migration changes in the Federal Budget - Iscah


Skilled Migration Points Test – Secondary Skilled Migrants

From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English, but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points
Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged – how this will occur has not been detailed


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Hey guys, 

Given the Labor Party would win this election and they are not planning to cut skilled migration, especially skilled independent visas, does that mean the stupid migration policy annouced 2 weeks ago was just a joke and there is no way it is going to kick in cuz that was from Liberal Party? 

Meaning there is still hope for 80 pointers like us after June? 

Does anyone know the exact number of invites for 189s from the Labor Party?


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Given the Labor Party would win this election and they are not planning to cut skilled migration, especially skilled independent visas, does that mean the stupid migration policy annouced 2 weeks ago was just a joke and there is no way it is going to kick in cuz that was from Liberal Party?
> 
> Meaning there is still hope for 80 pointers like us after June?
> 
> Does anyone know the exact number of invites for 189s from the Labor Party?


How are you so sure that the Labor will win the election?

Besides, their view on skilled migration is not so clear, we only know that they are at odds with temporary visa.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> How are you so sure that the Labor will win the election?
> 
> Besides, their view on skilled migration is not so clear, we only know that they are at odds with temporary visa.


I have no idea. That is just what people around me have been saying. 
Does Labor party advocate for skilled migration?


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I have no idea. That is just what people around me have been saying.
> Does Labor party advocate for skilled migration?


No, I believe I have not read any statement from them that directly states that. However, they do have a favourable view on migration in general.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> No, I believe I have not read any statement from them that directly states that. However, they do have a favourable view on migration in general.


The proposed migration policy that was announced 2 weeks ago was coming from the Liberal party right? The reduction of 60% for 189 invites? 

If Liberal doesnt win, this policy will be abolished? Regardless of whether Labor wins or not? Meaning the # if 189 invites will be the normal 43K ish?


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> The proposed migration policy that was announced 2 weeks ago was coming from the Liberal party right? The reduction of 60% for 189 invites?
> 
> If Liberal doesnt win, this policy will be abolished? Regardless of whether Labor wins or not? Meaning the # if 189 invites will be the normal 43K ish?


Yeah it did come from the Labor, however, the slash was to make way for their new regional visa. Good news is the labour isn't too happy about that as there is already a long queue on regional visa 489 which still has not been processed. Regardless, even if the Labor is elected, it is likely that they won't make migration a priority to act on immediately so migration policy might not change at all for some time.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> Yeah it did come from the Labor, however, the slash was to make way for their new regional visa. Good news is the labour isn't too happy about that as there is already a long queue on regional visa 489 which still has not been processed. Regardless, even if the Labor is elected, it is likely that they won't make migration a priority to act on immediately so migration policy might not change at all for some time.


Ah, so you are saying the policy came from the Labor Party themselves? 
So if they win, this will kick in? 

Either way, there is no change in terms of immigration for awhile, regardless of who wins and that this new migration policy will kick in July 2019?


----------



## Rusiru91

Thpham1 said:


> Yeah it did come from the Labor, however, the slash was to make way for their new regional visa. Good news is the labour isn't too happy about that as there is already a long queue on regional visa 489 which still has not been processed. Regardless, even if the Labor is elected, it is likely that they won't make migration a priority to act on immediately so migration policy might not change at all for some time.


They have mentioned that they will remove the newly introduced two regional visas


----------



## Rusiru91

Also let's not forget that the main supporters of the labor party are the trade unions. if the immigration has been restricted then the demand for these newly built sky high apartments will drop. So definitely labor don't wanna upset these unions, so they will pay attention to the changes


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Ah, so you are saying the policy came from the Labor Party themselves?
> So if they win, this will kick in?
> 
> Either way, there is no change in terms of immigration for awhile, regardless of who wins and that this new migration policy will kick in July 2019?


The policy was from Liberal, my mistake for not seeing your comment clearly there, but it has already been announced. So, if the Labor wish to make changes, they will have to announce a new migration plan of their own to overwrite the old one (announced 2 weeks ago). I believe that the Labour will not make this their priority when elected and thus we won't likely see any changes.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> The policy was indeed from Liberal, but it has already been announced. So, if the Labor wish to make changes, they will have to announce a new migration plan of their own to overwrite the old one (announced 2 weeks ago). I believe that the Labour will not make this their priority when elected and thus we won't likely see any changes.


Alright, 
meaning regardless of whether Labor or Liberal wins, this new migration plan will kick in since Labor does not prioritize it as of now. 

Meaning there is no hope for 80 pointers for a very long time?


----------



## Thpham1

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Alright,
> meaning regardless of whether Labor or Liberal wins, this new migration plan will kick in since Labor does not prioritize it as of now.
> 
> Meaning there is no hope for 80 pointers for a very long time?


Yes. I am as deeply depressed as you are with 80 points , however, that is the scenario we will have to prepare for.


----------



## Rusiru91

Thpham1 said:


> The policy was from Liberal, my mistake for not seeing your comment clearly there, but it has already been announced. So, if the Labor wish to make changes, they will have to announce a new migration plan of their own to overwrite the old one (announced 2 weeks ago). I believe that the Labour will not make this their priority when elected and thus we won't likely see any changes.


Don't agree with your perception mate. immigration plays a key role in the economy ...So they need to pay attention to the affect this policy will make


----------



## javvvv

Anyone any idea when was the last invitation for visa 190 (NSW sponsorship) for accountants (general)? When was the last one and how many points that person had. I'm getting more worried every day. I haven't been able to find this information online. Please help, thank you.


----------



## Rusiru91

javvvv said:


> Anyone any idea when was the last invitation for visa 190 (NSW sponsorship) for accountants (general)? When was the last one and how many points that person had. I'm getting more worried every day. I haven't been able to find this information online. Please help, thank you.


That's something only DOHA will know mate...All the accountants are worried atm. so you're not alone


----------



## javvvv

Rusiru91 said:


> That's something only DOHA will know mate...All the accountants are worried atm. so you're not alone


Thanks for your reply mate. Has anyone in this forum shared his date of invitation for 190 NSW? That could serve us at least as a guide.

thanks!


----------



## harry4by4

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my employment assessment done from CPA under the accountant general code.They rejected the experience of my previous company. Can I still go ahead with my PR? Does it effect the chances of getting a grant?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt cuz it is highly likely DoHa would reject your work experience claim as well.
Click to expand...

 The work experience I have matches with the duties of accountant . I have heard that DOHA does a verification on its own and does not rely on the CPA’s assessment. Shall I take the risk?


----------



## emios88

Summary of the Migration changes in today's Federal Budget - 

2019 Federal Budget announcements 


The 2019 Federal Budget contains the following announcements and information related to the Department of Home Affairs and the migration program.

VACs to increase

Base VACs for visa subclasses, except the Visitor Subclass 600, will increase by 5.4% from 1 July 2019 
No increase to second instalment VACs 
Expected to increase revenue by $275 million from 2018/19 to 2021/22 


VAC exemptions - INAS Games and T20 World Cup

Subclass 408 VACs waived for athletes and officials for the 2019 INAS Global Games in Brisbane 
VACs waived for competitors and officials for the International Cricket Council T20 World Cup 2020 


Skilling Australians Fund - lower revenue than forecast

The Skilling Australians Fund levy is forecast to collect $126 million less in the four years to 2022-23, than previously forecasted. This reflects lower-than-expected demand for employer nominated visas 


Migration Program Planning level (previously announced)

Reduced to 160,000 for the next four years 
* Further details on the migration planning levels are provided in the article below



Skilled Migration Points Test - Secondary Skilled Migrants

From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English, but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points 
Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged - how this will occur has not been detailed 


New Regional Visas (previously announced) - RSMS (Subclass 187) and Skilled Regional (Subclass 489) to go

The Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) and Skilled Employer Sponsored Regional (Provisional) visas will be introduced from 1 November 2019 
The RSMS (Subclass 187) and Skilled Regional (Subclass 489) will be discontinued 
'Enhanced' compliance activities will also be implemented for these visas 
* Further details on these new regional visas is provided in the article below



Extension of Temporary Graduate (Subclass 485) visa for regional graduates (previously announced)

An additional 12 month second post-study work visa for international graduates providing a total of three years 
* Further details on these new regional visas is provided in the article below



Destination Australia Program - Regional study for international students (previously announced)

Scholarships for international and domestic students to study in regional Australia for higher education or vocational education qualifications 


Trades Recognition Australia - Full cost recovery (previously announced) 

Fees for skills assessments related to migration, employment and licensing will be collected by TRA and be fully recovered 


Work and Holiday Visa Cap Increased - Indonesia

Annual cap for WHV (Subclass 462) for Indonesian citizens will be increased from 2,500 to 5,000 over the six years to 2014/25 


Better Targeting of Support for Refugees (previously announced)

Newly arrived refugees only required to enter into Jobactive services after receiving income support for 12 months, an increase of 6 months from the previous requirement 
Designed to assist refugees to focus on settlement and language assistance during that 12 month period 
Full Jobactive access will be provided to refugees who seek to use its services on a voluntary basis anytime from arrival, provided they are eligible for Jobactive. 


Regional Processing Arrangements - Christmas Island

$178.9 million allocated to transfer IMAs from Nauru and PNG to Christmas Island for medical treatment 
Any IMAs on Christmas Island will be returned to Nauru and PNG and the Christmas Island Immigration Detention Centre will be closed by 1 July 2019 


Regional Processing Arrangements - Independent Health Advice Panel (IHAP)

$8 million funding allocated to the IHAP for monitor, assess and report on the physical and mental health of transitory person in regional processing countries and the standards of health services being provided to them 


Better Distribution of Medical Practitioners

Extends 2018-19 Visas for General Practitioners - targeting areas of doctor shortage to reduce the planning target by a further 155 overseas trained doctors 

(Source: MIA)


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

harry4by4 said:


> The work experience I have matches with the duties of accountant . I have heard that DOHA does a verification on its own and does not rely on the CPA’s assessment. Shall I take the risk?


What is your title and can you list the duties you have on the reference letter? Do you work for a big, public firm? 

Any idea why CPA rejected your work experience claim? 
I do not know anyone who gets through with DOHA with a negative CPA work assessment.


----------



## Rusiru91

harry4by4 said:


> The work experience I have matches with the duties of accountant . I have heard that DOHA does a verification on its own and does not rely on the CPA’s assessment. Shall I take the risk?


If there's no bogus documents involved and your manager is ready to vouch for yourself, then yea please go ahead bruh. These are desperate times


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> If there's no bogus documents involved and your manager is ready to vouch for yourself, then yea please go ahead bruh. These are desperate times


Lol, you have a positive CPA work assessment and yet you dont want to claim it.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Lol, you have a positive CPA work assessment and yet you dont want to claim it.


Don't have the balls to do it ....lol


----------



## Thpham1

emios88 said:


> Skilled Migration Points Test - Secondary Skilled Migrants
> 
> From November 2019, points test will be adjusted to award additional points, to the primary applicants, where their partner has competent English, but cannot meet the requirements for skilled partner points
> Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged - how this will occur has not been detailed


This cannot be good. If this is the case then people with partners will be tremendously well off. That means us singles are done for


----------



## javvvv

javvvv said:


> Anyone any idea when was the last invitation for visa 190 (NSW sponsorship) for accountants (general)? When was the last one and how many points that person had. I'm getting more worried every day. I haven't been able to find this information online. Please help, thank you.


Anyone...? Please??


----------



## Rusiru91

Thpham1 said:


> This cannot be good. If this is the case then people with partners will be tremendously well off. That means us singles are done for


Not really, it says singles will also get additional points in order to prevent the disadvantage :brick:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> This cannot be good. If this is the case then people with partners will be tremendously well off. That means us singles are done for


Uhm no? 

Single applicants will also be awarded additional points to ensure they are not disadvantaged


----------



## Thpham1

If so, then everyone gets more points, what's the catch then?


----------



## Piyali

harry4by4 said:


> The work experience I have matches with the duties of accountant . I have heard that DOHA does a verification on its own and does not rely on the CPA’s assessment. Shall I take the risk?




CPA never provide negative assessment if job responsibilities are matching. Probably there are things you you are overlooking. High chances that immi refuse to acknowledge experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

Thpham1 said:


> If so, then everyone gets more points, what's the catch then?




Catch is that if partner did not met English requirements they will loose points while others get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali

javvvv said:


> Anyone...? Please??




Only DIBP have those information. There is no link for it. People just guess on basis of info obtained from public forums.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaon9

Did everyone read the prediction from Aussizz Group that for accountants, points might go back down to 80 this round? They posted it on their Facebook page a few days ago.


----------



## Rusiru91

shaon9 said:


> Did everyone read the prediction from Aussizz Group that for accountants, points might go back down to 80 this round? They posted it on their Facebook page a few days ago.


Yea saw that...they predicted that in upcoming rounds it might bounce back to 80. Same scenario happened in 2016. 75 points bounced back to 65 just clear the remaining quota. But with this current government it's highly unlikely but you never know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

shaon9 said:


> Did everyone read the prediction from Aussizz Group that for accountants, points might go back down to 80 this round? They posted it on their Facebook page a few days ago.


Screenshot this? 

How reliable is Aussizz Group??


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Screenshot this?
> 
> How reliable is Aussizz Group??


Even they release all the remaining quota. I don't think the cutoff will move over Dec 18 for 80's


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Even they release all the remaining quota. I don't think the cutoff will move over Dec 18 for 80's


So they said 80 points till Dec 18 will get invited on 11 April 2019? 

Can you show me the screenshot


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> So they said 80 points till Dec 18 will get invited on 11 April 2019?
> 
> Can you show me the screenshot


lol...they didn't said that..this is my assumption


----------



## Thpham1

Rusiru91 said:


> Even they release all the remaining quota. I don't think the cutoff will move over Dec 18 for 80's



However positive I may be, I cannot imagine a scenario when there is a 4-month movement of 80 pointers in the last 3 months of the financial year, especially when there are at least 180 85 pointers queueing for each month.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Thpham1 said:


> However positive I may be, I cannot imagine a scenario when there is a 4-month movement of 80 pointers in the last 3 months of the financial year, especially when there are at least 180 85 pointers queueing for each month.


Yeah agree. I dont even think any 80 pointer would get invited.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yeah agree. I dont even think any 80 pointer would get invited.


Bro why you even think about this 189 etc..You already have gf with PR..just plan about making the big move and getting the job(wedding) done


----------



## James018

I also dont think there is any % of probability left for Accounting invitation on 80 points. Just like 70, 75, 80 points are out of the game. 

Doha may even reduced Accounting ceilings to only 1000 next fy with all visa cateogories included. 


Those who are on 80 points, either go to regional or need to go back home. If you go to regional you all have to start back again ! So it will take at least 10 years for you all to get PR.


----------



## Piyali

shaon9 said:


> Did everyone read the prediction from Aussizz Group that for accountants, points might go back down to 80 this round? They posted it on their Facebook page a few days ago.




Isn’t it funny that we believe easily these greedy agents who insist people to lodge multiple eois and making students life miserable for few hundred bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I also dont think there is any % of probability left for Accounting invitation on 80 points. Just like 70, 75, 80 points are out of the game.
> 
> Doha may even reduced Accounting ceilings to only 1000 next fy with all visa cateogories included.
> 
> 
> Those who are on 80 points, either go to regional or need to go back home. If you go to regional you all have to start back again ! So it will take at least 10 years for you all to get PR.


Going back would be the clear choice I guess. Need to enjoy the life while we can


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> I also dont think there is any % of probability left for Accounting invitation on 80 points. Just like 70, 75, 80 points are out of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Doha may even reduced Accounting ceilings to only 1000 next fy with all visa cateogories included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are on 80 points, either go to regional or need to go back home. If you go to regional you all have to start back again ! So it will take at least 10 years for you all to get PR.




Did Doha reduced ceiling to 1000 only for accountants? What is the source of this info. Can you share link please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Piyali said:


> Did Doha reduced ceiling to 1000 only for accountants? What is the source of this info. Can you share link please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The new migration policy was announced on 20th March, the invites would be reduced by 60%.


----------



## James018

All I want to say is don't push yourself beyond the limit just in the name of PR. Department under Dutton shadow absolutely don't wanna invite for 189 visa to any Asian immigrants to be honest.

Even if you go to regional, you will lose all your hard times you spent for Degree, PTE, PY, Naati, work experience, and may even take 10 years in total to get your Permanent Residency or you may not get it, as Department of Home Affairs are so much in SCAM than being fair.


And Yes, 80 points Accountants have absolutely 0% chance of getting invited !!!! Spend your money wisely.


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> The new migration policy was announced on 20th March, the invites would be reduced by 60%.


 There is nothing such migration policy, everything is based on SCAM policy.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> All I want to say is don't push yourself beyond the limit just in the name of PR. Department under Dutton shadow absolutely don't wanna invite for 189 visa to any Asian immigrants to be honest.
> 
> Even if you go to regional, you will lose all your hard times you spent for Degree, PTE, PY, Naati, work experience, and may even take 10 years in total to get your Permanent Residency or you may not get it, as Department of Home Affairs are so much in SCAM than being fair.


I understand there are some systemic issues with SkillSelect and the behaviour of applicants nominating Accountant in their EOI - but that sounds like some sour grapes. 

Dutton has a lot of shortcomings, but there has been no indication that he has implicitly or explicitly made it harder for 'Asians' to get a 189 invite. 

Lots of other occupations are simply removed from the relevant skills lists when there isn't a need anymore, but the Big 4 lobby is so strong the Accountant ANZSCO code has remained available indefinitely, so naturally there will be an oversupply of domestic / international graduates with little to 0 job experience. 

Coming here to study is not a promise that there will be a pathway to PR - that is why as a student you need to satisfy the genuine temporary entrant pathway. 

You have a qualification with incredible mobility - go make some big bucks in Singapore / HK / London / NY


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I understand there are some systemic issues with SkillSelect and the behaviour of applicants nominating Accountant in their EOI - but that sounds like some sour grapes.
> 
> Dutton has a lot of shortcomings, but there has been no indication that he has implicitly or explicitly made it harder for 'Asians' to get a 189 invite.
> 
> Lots of other occupations are simply removed from the relevant skills lists when there isn't a need anymore, but the Big 4 lobby is so strong the Accountant ANZSCO code has remained available indefinitely, so naturally there will be an oversupply of domestic / international graduates with little to 0 job experience.
> 
> Coming here to study is not a promise that there will be a pathway to PR - that is why as a student you need to satisfy the genuine temporary entrant pathway.
> 
> You have a qualification with incredible mobility - go make some big bucks in Singapore / HK / London / NY


but I am already making big bucks here lol. 
And Im too old to keep moving around and start from 0 again. 
Tired.


----------



## Rusiru91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I understand there are some systemic issues with SkillSelect and the behaviour of applicants nominating Accountant in their EOI - but that sounds like some sour grapes.
> 
> Dutton has a lot of shortcomings, but there has been no indication that he has implicitly or explicitly made it harder for 'Asians' to get a 189 invite.
> 
> Lots of other occupations are simply removed from the relevant skills lists when there isn't a need anymore, but the Big 4 lobby is so strong the Accountant ANZSCO code has remained available indefinitely, so naturally there will be an oversupply of domestic / international graduates with little to 0 job experience.
> 
> Coming here to study is not a promise that there will be a pathway to PR - that is why as a student you need to satisfy the genuine temporary entrant pathway.
> 
> You have a qualification with incredible mobility - go make some big bucks in Singapore / HK / London / NY


Wish It was easy as it sounds to move to London , NY, Singapore :nono:


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> but I am already making big bucks here lol.
> And Im too old to keep moving around and start from 0 again.
> Tired.


You already have a pathway through your gf mate


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Wish It was easy as it sounds to move to London , NY, Singapore :nono:


I have lived in the US for 9 years, and in UK for 4 months. 
More difficult to migrate there tbh. 
Prob Canada is the last hope.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> You already have a pathway through your gf mate


She is not marrying me so fml.

Partner visa is out of the question for us too. 

I cant believe everything just collapses on me all at once.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> but I am already making big bucks here lol.
> And Im too old to keep moving around and start from 0 again.
> Tired.


C'mon buddy, 100k big bucks in Australia?

Go earn 100k tax free / almost tax free in the Middle East / SG / HK bruh 

BTW your partner doesn't need to marry you for the partner visa, just need to be de facto, and since you are onshore, you can register your relationship and get around the 12 month de facto requirement!


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> I have lived in the US for 9 years, and in UK for 4 months.
> More difficult to migrate there tbh.
> Prob Canada is the last hope.


Weather is horrible and less jobs in Canada.. Europe would have been a good option but thanks to the refugees living in Europe also hard now


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

PrettyIsotonic said:


> C'mon buddy, 100k big bucks in Australia?
> 
> Go earn 100k tax free / almost tax free in the Middle East / SG / HK bruh
> 
> BTW your partner doesn't need to marry you for the partner visa, just need to be de facto, and since you are onshore, you can register your relationship and get around the 12 month de facto requirement!


Well Iguess it is not big bucks
But consider my age, mid 20s, it is pretty decent.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Well Iguess it is not big bucks
> But consider my age, mid 20s, it is pretty decent.


I was half joking, but that is very decent my friend, and part of the appeal of Australia is the choice not to make big bucks and still live a very comfortable and content life. 

You should be proud of your skill set and the mobility it affords you


----------



## Rickle

Thpham1 said:


> If so, then everyone gets more points, what's the catch then?


 The change for partner and single points proved these liberal clowns want the points to escalate, make people to bring their partner and then since getting 6 for english is not hard, so most people will get it, then all same score, and then these jokers will ask people to study sth else to get more points, they just <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator *exploit students basically


----------



## mustu_husain

Hi guyz, I have applied for Accountant code with 80 points for 190 Visa for SA state. How good are the chances to get the invite and when?
EOI- 25th February 2019.


----------



## jontymorgan

mustu_husain said:


> Hi guyz, I have applied for Accountant code with 80 points for 190 Visa for SA state. How good are the chances to get the invite and when?
> EOI- 25th February 2019.


Unfortunately no chance unless you are a graduate of SA or are currently working/living in SA. SA is closed for high points and chain migration for Accountants until July.

Also, you need 3 years of related work experience and you can't be onshore outside of SA.


----------



## James018

MPA
PTE
PY
NAATI
STUDENT VISA
STRESS !!!! 
Regional visa
Enough !!!!


----------



## mustu_husain

*Mr*



jontymorgan said:


> Unfortunately no chance unless you are a graduate of SA or are currently working/living in SA. SA is closed for high points and chain migration for Accountants until July.
> 
> Also, you need 3 years of related work experience and you can't be onshore outside of SA.



Hi Jonty,
Thanks for your reply. I do have relevant work experience outside of Australia. So is it advisable to go for 489 Visa or 190 Visa with any other state nomination. Suggestions most welcome.


----------



## dtrax

Is it really confirmed about the new partner skill points this November? In which the partner just need to get a Competent english test and get an additional points?

Thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

We might see a big invitation round this month


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> We might see a big invitation round this month


Why do you think soo??


----------



## emios88

Changes to the points test from 16th November 2019
------------------------------------------------------------------------- 



The amendments introduce a revised points system for the subclass 491 visa as well as existing General Skilled Migration visas (489,189,190). Points are awarded for attributes that are linked with the applicant’s ability to make the greatest economic contribution, as the key purpose of the skilled migration program is to maximise the economic benefits of migration to Australia. The changes to the points test are to introduce:

· more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);

· more points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points);

· more points for having certain STEM qualifications (10 points);

· points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points); and

· points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points).

To later obtain Permanent Residence (visa 191) through these Regional Visa streams you will need to : 

- hold a regional provisional visa when they apply for the Subclass 191 visa, and have held that visa for at least three years;

- have earned a minimum income for at least three years as the holder of a regional provisional visa; and

- have complied with the conditions of the regional provisional visa.

There will be a NEW ordering system for ALL points test applicants as follows ... 

If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:

· First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner

· Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner

· Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)

· Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.

NOTE if you are granted this New Regional visa you cannot be granted any other permanent visa of any category for 3 years.

You are fee to move to other states but you must reside in Regional Australia until qualifying for Permanent Residence 

Full details are here - 
https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


----------



## outrageous_view

Doesn't feel like that will change anything. If you don't have a partner you get +10 points, If you have a skilled partner with competent english you will get +15 points, which is exactly the same as what happens today anyway (+5 points for partner)


----------



## Rockstarapaque

emios88 said:


> Changes to the points test from 16th November 2019
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> The amendments introduce a revised points system for the subclass 491 visa as well as existing General Skilled Migration visas (489,189,190). Points are awarded for attributes that are linked with the applicant’s ability to make the greatest economic contribution, as the key purpose of the skilled migration program is to maximise the economic benefits of migration to Australia. The changes to the points test are to introduce:
> 
> · more points for having a skilled spouse or de facto partner (10 points);
> 
> · more points for applicants nominated by a State or Territory government or sponsored by a family member residing in regional Australia (15 points);
> 
> · more points for having certain STEM qualifications (10 points);
> 
> · points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points); and
> 
> · points for applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who has competent English (5 points).
> 
> To later obtain Permanent Residence (visa 191) through these Regional Visa streams you will need to :
> 
> - hold a regional provisional visa when they apply for the Subclass 191 visa, and have held that visa for at least three years;
> 
> - have earned a minimum income for at least three years as the holder of a regional provisional visa; and
> 
> - have complied with the conditions of the regional provisional visa.
> 
> There will be a NEW ordering system for ALL points test applicants as follows ...
> 
> If all other points claims are equal, invitations for points tested visas will be ranked by the Migration Points Test as described below:
> 
> · First – primary applicants with a skilled spouse or de facto partner
> 
> · Equal First – primary applicants without a spouse or de facto partner
> 
> · Second - Primary applicants with a spouse or de facto partner who can demonstrate competent English but does not have the skills for skilled partner points (age and skills)
> 
> · Third - Primary applicants with a partner who is ineligible for either competent English or Skilled partner points. These applicants will be ranked below all other cohorts, if all other points claims are equal.
> 
> NOTE if you are granted this New Regional visa you cannot be granted any other permanent visa of any category for 3 years.
> 
> You are fee to move to other states but you must reside in Regional Australia until qualifying for Permanent Residence
> 
> Full details are here -
> https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2019L00578/Explanatory Statement/Text


Does that mean single applicant will not benefit? Provided if someone has a partner who is in the same skill set and has competent english will gain more points?


----------



## emios88

outrageous_view said:


> Doesn't feel like that will change anything. If you don't have a partner you get +10 points, If you have a skilled partner with competent english you will get +15 points, which is exactly the same as what happens today anyway (+5 points for partner)


A parnet with english but no skill get 5 points only


----------



## arf712

Go regional area. PR is confirmed (in 3 years).


----------



## emios88

arf712 said:


> Go regional area. PR is confirmed (in 3 years).


There are condtions.like minimum salary for 3 years


----------



## handyjohn

emios88 said:


> There are condtions.like minimum salary for 3 years




That’s for sponsored regional visa only 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

2 more days lads


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rockstarapaque said:


> Does that mean single applicant will not benefit? Provided if someone has a partner who is in the same skill set and has competent english will gain more points?


Agreed, 

it doesnt change or help anything. People with skilled partners with competent English skills still benefits.
Just those stupid officials making some useless changes cuz they are too bored and have nothing else to do with their lives.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Agreed,
> 
> it doesnt change or help anything. People with skilled partners with competent English skills still benefits.
> Just those stupid officials making some useless changes cuz they are too bored and have nothing else to do with their lives.


Did you lodged the spouse visa or not yet bro?


----------



## Faziee

85 points accountant june first week.. any change before September?


----------



## Faziee

Chance*


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> 85 points accountant june first week.. any change before September?


yes


----------



## Piyali

Hi pals

Has any one done employment assessment from IPA? Can anyone share views on assessment from IPA. Please direct me relevant thread if possible. 

Thanks a ton!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abid_R

James018 said:


> All I want to say is don't push yourself beyond the limit just in the name of PR. Department under Dutton shadow absolutely don't wanna invite for 189 visa to any Asian immigrants to be honest.
> 
> Even if you go to regional, you will lose all your hard times you spent for Degree, PTE, PY, Naati, work experience, and may even take 10 years in total to get your Permanent Residency or you may not get it, as Department of Home Affairs are so much in SCAM than being fair.
> 
> 
> And Yes, 80 points Accountants have absolutely 0% chance of getting invited !!!! Spend your money wisely.


Why 10 years?

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## hannahng21

Rockstarapaque said:


> Does that mean single applicant will not benefit? Provided if someone has a partner who is in the same skill set and has competent english will gain more points?


points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points) that means now a single applicant is awarded the same points as an applicant who has a spouse with SA and competent english. I think single applicant is much benefited from this change.


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

What about primary applicants having skilled partner with competent English??Do they get 15 points extra?


----------



## emios88

hannahng21 said:


> points for applicants who do not have a spouse or de facto partner (10 points) that means now a single applicant is awarded the same points as an applicant who has a spouse with SA and competent english. I think single applicant is much benefited from this change.


Skilled 10,english 5 =15??


----------



## jontymorgan

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> What about primary applicants having skilled partner with competent English??Do they get 15 points extra?


No. You can only claim one points score for the partner category; they are not cumulative:
10 points for no partner or if partner is Australian citizen/PR, or
10 points for partner with skills and competent English, or 
5 points for partner with competent English


----------



## James018

Accouting is the only occupation that is so much exploited by current Liberal/Coalition government. While other occupations are getting healthy invites on 70, 75, why Accountants even cant get invite on 80? 


After injecting billion of dollars to the economy, we 2/10 deserving applicants are treated like this.


Now they are using new point system to exploit another category of people forcing the to pass English Test as they have nothing available to exploit


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Accouting is the only occupation that is so much exploited by current Liberal/Coalition government. While other occupations are getting healthy invites on 70, 75, why Accountants even cant get invite on 80?
> 
> 
> After injecting billion of dollars to the economy, we 2/10 deserving applicants are treated like this.
> 
> 
> Now they are using new point system to exploit another category of people forcing the to pass English Test as they have nothing available to exploit


Welcome to Australia


----------



## Piyali

Piyali said:


> Hi pals
> 
> Has any one done employment assessment from IPA? Can anyone share views on assessment from IPA. Please direct me relevant thread if possible.
> 
> Thanks a ton!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone kind enough to guide me on this??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

jontymorgan said:


> No. You can only claim one points score for the partner category; they are not cumulative:
> 10 points for no partner or if partner is Australian citizen/PR, or
> 10 points for partner with skills and competent English, or
> 5 points for partner with competent English


Urgh, why didnt they do this earlier? 
URgh all these times those people who got PR with skilled partners, so fking unfair to people who has no partner or if partner is Australia citizen/PR. 

I remember one or two dudes happily got away with 85 points thanks to partner and they act as if they better than all of us 80 pointers. 

To me the partner point has always been the most riddiculous thing in the world. Now those 85 pointers got PR. seriously. 

So annoying. So pissed.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

it is because of them that is why accountants are screwed @ 85 points. urgh.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> it is because of them that is why accountants are screwed @ 85 points. urgh.


Anyways it's too late now bruv


----------



## Rockstarapaque

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You can only claim one points score for the partner category; they are not cumulative:
> 10 points for no partner or if partner is Australian citizen/PR, or
> 10 points for partner with skills and competent English, or
> 5 points for partner with competent English
> 
> 
> 
> Urgh, why didnt they do this earlier?
> URgh all these times those people who got PR with skilled partners, so fking unfair to people who has no partner or if partner is Australia citizen/PR.
> 
> I remember one or two dudes happily got away with 85 points thanks to partner and they act as if they better than all of us 80 pointers.
> 
> To me the partner point has always been the most riddiculous thing in the world. Now those 85 pointers got PR. seriously.
> 
> So annoying. So pissed.
Click to expand...

And i feel giving more points to a 25 year old compared to a 24 year old is the most ridiculous thing. They are there for a reason and we have to respect that even though we are worse off from that.


----------



## emios88

Partners only with english out of the game


----------



## Piyali

Piyali said:


> Anyone kind enough to guide me on this??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Anyone?
Seriously  
I thought people help here. People share lot of personal speculations and ideologies but no one share any useful info. Some are continuously trying to convince people to go back home country and sharing negative stuff to demotivate people. Do you think you will get invited by this?
Anyway good luck and bye selfish people. Enough of this forum.


----------



## emios88

Piyali said:


> Anyone?
> Seriously
> I thought people help here. People share lot of personal speculations and ideologies but no one share any useful info. Some are continuously trying to convince people to go back home country and sharing negative stuff to demotivate people. Do you think you will get invited by this?
> Anyway good luck and bye selfish people. Enough of this forum.


You can't be foolishly positive all the time.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> Extreme Torture for Accountants who are sitting on 80 points.


Final nail on the coffin I guess


----------



## mrbilly

It has been a while since I last posted on this forum.

While I am quite disappointed that the govt does not plan to implement the change earlier (I was hoping that the change be implemented in May - June 2019), at least from November 2019 those with partners would not have any 5 points advantage over those single applicants. 

That meant those with 85 from November 2019 (inc. 5 points partners advantage) would have their points raised up to 90 instead of 95, while those single applicants without any partners would also have 90. This would be give those single applicants a fair chance to get PR .

At least this is one positive news indeed.


----------



## mrbilly

Tonight would be invitation round again. In light of the low invitations from February 2019, let's not put our hope too high for this round with govt policy steering towards a lowering of the invitations.

At the same time, let's hope there would be miracles


----------



## James018

Hope this positive news brings positive invitation outcome tonight.


----------



## Eric1028

Who got 85 points here at the moment?


----------



## aurora.a

My friend has 85, DOE 3 April 2019. She is sitting her exam tomorrow morning, so I’m watching the forum for her tonight. She lodged through an agent so won’t know until tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haseefforum

I have 85 points, DoE 9th April


----------



## Faziee

I hope rhey continue inviting steadily at least for 85 pointers. Stopping the invites at any point of time will create havoc. Everyone is already stressed!


----------



## Eric1028

I even hope they still invite 80


----------



## James018

I too hope they invite 80 with large movement. We need that movement.


----------



## Eric1028

No 80 again?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

anyone got invited? 

do they sent invites at 12am sharp on the 11th?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

No 80 pointers? Any 85 pointers here? 

Dont tell me they increase to 90 points or stop inviting accountnats all together


----------



## handyjohn

Complete silence..........……


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric1028

Hahaha. Yesss. I heard there is a 261313 got invited with 80 pts and also 489 family sponsor. So maybe the points got higher


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

any 90 pointers got invited?


----------



## aurora.a

Looks like there is backlog for 85 points as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

But I haven’t heard anyone getting an invite! Did they stop it this round for accounting?


----------



## Eric1028

I think 90 for accounting. Since 85 did not get any invite cuz no one is talking


----------



## aurora.a

Just hoping for NSW now. This is ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

What do you mean just hoping for nsw? What’s wrong with the other states?


----------



## aurora.a

She is working in NSW, so hoping for an invite from NSW. 85 + 5, 20 points English, 5 points for 1 year australian work experience. 

From what I can see on the tracker, NSW sends invites a few days after the 189 invitation round. Really hoping they still send this month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> No 80 pointers? Any 85 pointers here?
> 
> Dont tell me they increase to 90 points or stop inviting accountnats all together


Only 90+ for accounting :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Faziee

aurora.a said:


> She is working in NSW, so hoping for an invite from NSW. 85 + 5, 20 points English, 5 points for 1 year australian work experience.
> 
> From what I can see on the tracker, NSW sends invites a few days after the 189 invitation round. Really hoping they still send this month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok, I hope you guys get it asap! Good luck! But it looks like they didn’t invite any 189 in this round 😞


----------



## arf712

Oh my God!!! What is happening?!?!


----------



## Rusiru91

arf712 said:


> Oh my God!!! What is happening?!?!


Same scenario as last year April ..only 300-600 invites and nothing for accountants. same pattern


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> Same scenario as last year April ..only 300-600 invites and nothing for accountants. same pattern


and you were saying you were expecting big invitation this round


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Can someone please confirm? 

NO invitations at all for accountants or cutoff is 90?????


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Can someone please confirm?
> 
> NO invitations at all for accountants or cutoff is 90?????


Do a bit of research and find out mate.


----------



## Faziee

It keeps getting worse! 80 is the new 75.. 85 is the new 80.. accounting no invite.. wtf!!


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> It keeps getting worse! 80 is the new 75.. 85 is the new 80.. accounting no invite.. wtf!!


That's why I previously said, don't keep our hopes too high. Pray for some miracles but do not be disappointed if the number of invitations turned out to be low


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

so accountants 90 or what???


----------



## mrbilly

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Can someone please confirm?
> 
> NO invitations at all for accountants or cutoff is 90?????


Please be patient and wait until official figures are released or else until someone mentioned they got invitation with that amount of points 

In the meantime, let's all be frustrated and stressed


----------



## mrbilly

aurora.a said:


> My friend has 85, DOE 3 April 2019. She is sitting her exam tomorrow morning, so I’m watching the forum for her tonight. She lodged through an agent so won’t know until tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know what's your friend's 85 points breakdown?

Thanks.


----------



## cbliao

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> so accountants 90 or what???




No need to confirm, the cut off for accountant is 90. So don’t hope for miracles. It’s time to relocate to regional places, marry someone with PR, or leave Australia. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

cbliao said:


> No need to confirm, the cut off for accountant is 90. So don’t hope for miracles. It’s time to relocate to regional places, marry someone with PR, or leave Australia.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cant be that many 90s man. According to Doha, maybe 5 per month all occupations? lol 
plus not guaranteed tho 90 pointers get approve by Co later, they might just get rejected to claiming bs

In March, only 5 90pointers for all occupations, 10 90 pointers in feb and 2 90 pointers in Jan only. 
These figures are for all occupations


----------



## cbliao

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Cant be that many 90s man. According to Doha, maybe 5 per month all occupations? lol
> plus not guaranteed tho 90 pointers get approve by Co later, they might just get rejected to claiming bs
> 
> In March, only 5 90pointers for all occupations, 10 90 pointers in feb and 2 90 pointers in Jan only.
> These figures are for all occupations



From today to end of the fiscal year, about 180 85 pointers will be added each month, so about 600 85 pointers are waiting for invitation in new fiscal year. So you do the math, we will only have around 1000-1500 quota for accountants next fiscal year, how all 85 pointers got invited, if you don’t have 85 within this fiscal year, you will never have a chance. So just relocate, 189 is done for all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

Accountants are done


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

So rest of this FY 85 there is hope and next FY 90 pointers onwards?


----------



## James018

There you go, we now are getting the attention of 85 pointers in the forun.


----------



## James018

In Nov, I will be on 90 points


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> In Nov, I will be on 90 points


So is everyone lol.


----------



## James018

I will have equal advantage of not having spouse like having skilled partner. I will have at least 5 points advatange over competent English partner. Yes.


----------



## James018

Those who married just for PR claiming 85 points will equally treated with single applicants. 


Some of you on 85 may think you shouldnt have married lol


----------



## James018

In yesterday round there were no invites to 85 points.


And I think invitations will be much lower from July to Nov and from Dec number might increase.


----------



## James018

Love cannot be compared to Permanent Residency. Buying PR by marrying somone is a ridiculous thing in life


----------



## James018

For those waiting on 80 and single, you all have strong chance after Nov.

Many applicants with partners are now asked to show their skill points ( very few have )

Very very few applicants only manage to have work experience. 


Good luck to all 80 pointers and shame on you for those who marry for PR. Otherwisw, our cutoff never had been this higher.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> I will have equal advantage of not having spouse like having skilled partner. I will have at least 5 points advatange over competent English partner. Yes.


U never have a disadvantage compared to people with unskilled partners and competent English cuz they dont get 5 points for that. lol 

The only difference is now u are equal to a skilled couple, which should have been like that from the beginning. 

Wtf a skilled single applicant is less desirable than a "skilled couple". 

Skilled couple meaning: a legit skilled person with a lowly qualified skilled partner. 

If the partner is so "skilled" why not apply by themselves instead of attaching themselves to the partner. It is because they arent skilled enough to get enough points to get invitations. And yet, by attaching themselves to a truly skilled partner, they get more points. Like r u for real. 

They should just take out the partner section all together, and everyone applies alone. Whoever is actually "skilled" enough will get invited. Done.


----------



## emios88

James018 said:


> For those waiting on 80 and single, you all have strong chance after Nov.
> 
> Many applicants with partners are now asked to show their skill points ( very few have )
> 
> Very very few applicants only manage to have work experience.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all 80 pointers and shame on you for those who marry for PR. Otherwisw, our cutoff never had been this higher.


How come 80 have a strong chance after nov.If the points get increased to 90.Obviously cut off will be 90 or 95.again back to the old game


----------



## Faziee

truly sad scenario.. I would be happier if it was no invite. 90 cut off?! What are people doing and how??!!


----------



## aurora.a

mrbilly said:


> May I know what's your friend's 85 points breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.




Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Australian study: 5 points
English: 20 points
PY: 5 points
Naati: 5 points
1 year Australian work experience: 5 points



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

To be eligible to claim 95 points, one has to have their Australian degree, PTE, Naati, PY, work experience, & ofcourse Single. Hahhhahaaaa !


----------



## Faziee

So what’s the max point u can get after November? 105? 110? 10 yr work experience etc.?


----------



## Rusiru91

emios88 said:


> How come 80 have a strong chance after nov.If the points get increased to 90.Obviously cut off will be 90 or 95.again back to the old game


But married couples with a unskilled partner is out of the game


----------



## James018

A couple can manage to get 95 points when both are skilled and primary applicant has atleast 80 points and 5 points for work experience.


----------



## Faziee

So what about people with 10 yr work experience? Do they get more point or hust 5?


----------



## James018

I am just waiting until Nov then I will be on top of the queue. Yes.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> A couple can manage to get 95 points when both are skilled and primary applicant has atleast 80 points and 5 points for work experience.


And a single skilled can simply get 95 on his own without the hassle of providing relationship documents too.


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

James018 said:


> I am just waiting until Nov then I will be on top of the queue. Yes.


lol no you are not. 

by November the cut off probably be 95, not 90.


----------



## James018

But all these stories depend on the Federal Election. 

The Fake Eois behind this is politics.


----------



## Faziee

I hate people who claim fake overseas work experience!


----------



## James018

This year the permanent visas grant under Scam migration program is to be 150k, reduced to 40k.


----------



## Faziee

Australia should stop recognition for overseas work exp!


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> Australia should stop recognition for overseas work exp!


True bro. Plus give more priority for the onshore applicants


----------



## James018

Even onshore work experience are fake at the moment. Almost 80 % onshore work experience can be purchased in the market.


----------



## James018

There should be 5 points for 3 years of onshore work experience.


----------



## James018

The current Liberal goverment and skillselect system sucks !


----------



## Faziee

Nah man 3 yrs work experience to get 5 points? Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Faziee

Then it has to be 485 for 10 hears after study.. hahahahahahahaha


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> True bro. Plus give more priority for the onshore applicants


This is obviously the wrong solution. Offshore migrants often have the working experience most onshore graduates lack. So many onshore graduates are unemployed because they do not have the working experience in the accounting fields at all, while offshore applicants often have the accounting experience that may be required by many employers. If an employer is given choice between TR Aussie grads working in 7 Eleven vs offshore accounting partner with 10 years+ experience, of course the employer would choose the offshore partner. 

Remember, even if you spend $150k++ for a degree in Australia, govt is not obligated at all to give you Permanent Residency. It's your own choice to study in Australia for a degree. You pay those money not for degree, not for Permanent Residency.

Instead, let's all go regional now and stop complaining about offshore having more points compared to unemployed accounting grads working in unrelated fields 
Or else, just go home to your home country and work there. You can be paid lots of money with an Australian qualification there.


----------



## James018

The biggest problem is the that individual who gets invited include his partner, kids and whole family in 1 quota. This 1 quota waste 2-3 individual placea and consequently cost genuine skilled individual applicants.


----------



## James018

Where are you Mrbilly?


Are you back to home?


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Where are you Mrbilly?
> 
> 
> Are you back to home?



Yes I've gone offshore for good. I have to start anew. Lost my Australian job, car, CPA, basically everything from Australia. Well at least I still have my Australian qualification.

Was thinking of getting another student visa but then I realised it's better to get work experience offshore first then after several years, come back to study in regional for degree that Australia needs workers for. That way, I have choice of that degree or accounting employers sponsoring me with minimum salary of $53,990.

That's why, if it's too hard, let's all move regional or offshore. Don't be afraid to go regional, including Adelaide, Hobart or Toowoomba.


----------



## Faziee

At least there should be an exam and an interview for each offshore applicants claiming extensive work experience and education qualifications. Australian accounting standards are not the same for a lot of methods for example LiFO is not an acceptable method for cost accounting. The 5 forms of main accounts have elements which are categorised differently for various statements. The ifrs stabdards are different. Someone from overseas coming with that much experience will start working in seven eleven or drive taxi after getting a pr through accounting cause most likely there experience is a lie. That was my point.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> At least there should be an exam and an interview for each offshore applicants claiming extensive work experience and education qualifications. Australian accounting standards are not the same for a lot of methods for example LiFO is not an acceptable method for cost accounting. The 5 forms of main accounts have elements which are categorised differently for various statements. The ifrs stabdards are different. Someone from overseas coming with that much experience will start working in seven eleven or drive taxi after getting a pr through accounting cause most likely there experience is a lie. That was my point.


How can you be so sure many of them are lying? If they genuinely have sufficient experience with the required supporting docs, then they are better off than us TR Australian grads without much experience. Of course, they would have to take some time to search for jobs here. Remember, NSW 190 visas are given to those with experience offshore / onshore, not Australian grads working in fields outside of accounting. 

What I'm trying to say is please don't blame offshore candidates. Instead, let's just move to regional and stay out of Melbourne, Sydney, Perth, Brisbane & Gold Coast. Let's settle down in Adelaide / Toowoomba / Hobart / Darwin and not move to big cities.


----------



## Faziee

Ok let’s move to Adelaide billy when are you coming? We can share an apartment?


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

If it’s not lie then how is it possible for 30 yrs to have 10 yrs experience that too in mnc’s🤔🤫☹


----------



## mrbilly

ACtiveuser2018 said:


> If it’s not lie then how is it possible for 30 yrs to have 10 yrs experience that too in mnc’s🤔🤫☹


Let's say offshore graduated at 22 /23 and immediately starts work as accountant,

Age ------------> 30 (age 30 / 31)
PTE ------------> 20 (All 8)
Work ----------> 15 (8 years+ work experience)
Qualification --> 15 (CPA assessed as equivalent to Aus accounting degree)
Wife -----------> 5 (Only until November 2019, but currently possible)

Total ----------->85


----------



## James018

Its all over.
After November 2019 with Liberal coming in power after election. Accountant & Auditor require 95/100 points Other Pro ratas require 90/95 points And, Non pro rata require 85/90 points Rest can either pack their bag and go home or go to bush area.


----------



## Faziee

How do you know liberal os coming to power? Lol lol lol 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> We all need to think what lesson we learned in Australia and what we need to deliver to our overseas friends and relatives so they can change their mind and stay in their own country peacefully.


Yes and this means fighting against those migration agents claiming that migrating to Australia is one of the easiest options. Even with points now going insane, they still claim it is easy to be invited for PR.

Please spread the truth about Australian immigration now. If possible, please convince as many people as possible to come to Australia to study only for the knowledge instead of studying to get PR. Please spread this news if possible.

If they still persists, ask them to go regional instead of big cities.


----------



## handyjohn

After taking out 23000 regional visas and new Zealand stream , there will be hardly 15000 left for 189 which means 8-9k invites for all occupations in a fiscal year. Accounting will get maximum 100-150 invites in a single round. Its already 90 points now but when all singles will get 10 points then the cutoff will be minimum 100 points. Its simple maths and I hope we all are professional accountants. 
Game for 189/190 is almost over. Next race is regional visa. Best of luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

handyjohn said:


> After taking out 23000 regional visas and new Zealand stream , there will be hardly 15000 left for 189 which means 8-9k invites for all occupations in a fiscal year. Accounting will get maximum 100-150 invites in a single round. Its already 90 points now but when all singles will get 10 points then the cutoff will be minimum 100 points. Its simple maths and I hope we all are professional accountants.
> Game for 189/190 is almost over. Next race is regional visa. Best of luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are the challenges of moving regional:
1. Universities in regional are not among the top universities both in Australia & the world. All the top universities are located in big cities except University of Adelaide.
2. Not much job prospects in regional. There's no point coming to Australia if you move to a place with little job prospects such as Adelaide. 
3. It's hard to find people from your own country. You would be forced to interact with local Australians. 
4. It's expensive & time consuming moving from big cities to regional. 

Nevertheless, those challenges are far outweighed by the fact that you would get PR.
So either move regional or go home. I've taken the option to go home but once I have enough work experience offshore, I would go regional. There's no point going to big cities


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> Here are the challenges of moving regional:
> 1. Universities in regional are not among the top universities both in Australia & the world. All the top universities are located in big cities except University of Adelaide.
> 2. Not much job prospects in regional. There's no point coming to Australia if you move to a place with little job prospects such as Adelaide.
> 3. It's hard to find people from your own country. You would be forced to interact with local Australians.
> 4. It's expensive & time consuming moving from big cities to regional.
> 
> Nevertheless, those challenges are far outweighed by the fact that you would get PR.
> So either move regional or go home. I've taken the option to go home but once I have enough work experience offshore, I would go regional. There's no point going to big cities


3 - This is definitely not a challenge in my view, and one of the huge positives of migrating to a new country. What is the point of coming to a new country and feeling forced to interact with 'local Australians' / people not from your own country / having a preference for interacting in the same circles you did back home. 

Having said that I do come from a fairly cosmopolitan city state originally, so perhaps we are more used to mixing with people from different backgrounds.


----------



## Rusiru91

Accountants are in all sort of trouble


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> Here are the challenges of moving regional:
> 1. Universities in regional are not among the top universities both in Australia & the world. All the top universities are located in big cities except University of Adelaide.
> 2. Not much job prospects in regional. There's no point coming to Australia if you move to a place with little job prospects such as Adelaide.
> 3. It's hard to find people from your own country. You would be forced to interact with local Australians.
> 4. It's expensive & time consuming moving from big cities to regional.
> 
> Nevertheless, those challenges are far outweighed by the fact that you would get PR.
> So either move regional or go home. I've taken the option to go home but once I have enough work experience offshore, I would go regional. There's no point going to big cities


Problem is by the time you finish the studies the rules change again. So you never know


----------



## smmammen

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that

Assessment Details
Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
AEl-NOOSR) guidelinesi.
Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points underthe General Skilled Migrations points test.
Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.

You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
0 Financial Accounting 8. Reporting
The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
0 Audit & Assurance

Earlier as i wanted to do the CPA course i had sent my documents to CPA australia and they provided me recognition as below.


RECOGNITION GRANTED

Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
Foundation Exams 
Economics and Markets [Met]
Foundations of Accounting [Met]
Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
Business Finance [Met]
Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]
Management Accounting [Met] 


Im now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
a) Apply for assesement via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
or
b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
or
c) Do i write any exam? if so which
or
d) do i contact my university to provide further clarification?

Please someone provide me with some guidance.. my agent is absolute crap.. just a document forwarding company..they seem to be as lost as me


----------



## James018

Can someone tell me how its possible reducing 189 ceilings from 43990 to 18650????????


I use my common sense but still it looks very hard very. Hard because migrants go where there are infrastructure like roads, trains, and so forth.


Are Libere/LNP/National or Coalition lack common sense?????? 


How on earth this could be possible???


There are over 700k overseas graduates currently studying in MEL, SYD, including some of the biggest cities of Aus. These graduates have paid billion of dollars of tuition fees already to Unis, & billion of dollars of taxes as tax revenue to Fed Govt.


What is happening to these politicians?? When we granted Citizenship, they want our votes & same we are being tortured, exploited, & deceived unnecessarily before we become citizens. Australia is a country of hardworking immigrants and every party must not ignored that. Current government is a disaster. One has to be like Canada PM as an example. Country's immigration system has to like that, fairer, & transparent. Australia is not open to immigrants under current Govt which is very very sad. The govt policies towards immigrants are not like it used to be.


----------



## outrageous_view

Number of graduates doesn't equate to number of PR spots. Nobody cares about graduates having to go back home.

Many people have said this, studying in Australia doesn't promise you residency. It is your choice to spend "billion of dollars" to study in Australia, PR is granted to people who gives the most value to the country (ie work experience, skills list etc), as a fresh graduate, unfortunately, you are in the bottom of the list. Majority of PR spots are given to skilled offshore workers who has overseas experience, the govt did not promise you PR just because you studied here.


----------



## smmammen

I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that

Assessment Details
Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
AEl-NOOSR) guidelinesi.
Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points underthe General Skilled Migrations points test.
Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.

You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
.Financial Accounting 8. Reporting
The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
.Audit & Assurance


Earlier as i wanted to do the CPA course i had sent my documents to CPA australia and they provided me recognition as an associate member and exemption as below.


RECOGNITION GRANTED

Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
Foundation Exams
Economics and Markets [Met]
Foundations of Accounting [Met]
Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
Business Finance [Met]
*Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
Management Accounting [Met]


Im now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
or
b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
or
c) Do i write any exam? if so which
or
d) do i contact my university to provide further clarification?

Please someone provide me with some guidance.. my agent is absolute crap.. just a document forwarding company..they seem to be as lost as me


----------



## mrbilly

outrageous_view said:


> Number of graduates doesn't equate to number of PR spots. Nobody cares about graduates having to go back home.
> 
> Many people have said this, studying in Australia doesn't promise you residency. It is your choice to spend "billion of dollars" to study in Australia, PR is granted to people who gives the most value to the country (ie work experience, skills list etc), as a fresh graduate, unfortunately, you are in the bottom of the list. Majority of PR spots are given to skilled offshore workers who has overseas experience, the govt did not promise you PR just because you studied here.


Agreed. Govt does not have any obligation to give us PR even after we have spent $$$ in Australia. It's our own choice to spend $$$ here. Probably the reason govt reduces quota to only 18k is they are not interested in taking overseas grads who are not working in the accounting fields / engineering fields. Even if we have spent money on NAATI / PY, govt is not interested because most of us are not working in the accounting fields / have very limited accounting experience (< 2 years)

That's why the choices are limited to go regional or go home. Please accept this hard truth and go back home / continue studying regional.


----------



## mrbilly

smmammen said:


> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
> But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that
> 
> Assessment Details
> Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
> from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
> Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
> AEl-NOOSR) guidelinesi.
> Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
> Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points underthe General Skilled Migrations points test.
> Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
> under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
> been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.
> 
> You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
> for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
> .Financial Accounting 8. Reporting
> The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
> .Audit & Assurance
> 
> 
> Earlier as i wanted to do the CPA course i had sent my documents to CPA australia and they provided me recognition as an associate member and exemption as below.
> 
> 
> RECOGNITION GRANTED
> 
> Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
> Foundation Exams
> Economics and Markets [Met]
> Foundations of Accounting [Met]
> Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
> Business Finance [Met]
> *Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
> Management Accounting [Met]
> 
> 
> Im now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
> a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
> or
> b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
> or
> c) Do i write any exam? if so which
> or
> d) do i contact my university to provide further clarification?
> 
> Please someone provide me with some guidance.. my agent is absolute crap.. just a document forwarding company..they seem to be as lost as me


Better search for a migration agent in Australia instead of dodgy agents back in your home country. Many migration agents in Australia are honest & willing to help and they conduct their business professionally instead of the crappy agent being previously used. 

Tips : It's extremely hard to get Permanent Residency these days so you might consider whether you have sufficient amount of points to get PR through accounting. Minimum points required may be 85 / 90, so if you can't get those amount of points or sponsorship from Australian companies, don't waste your time and better build your career back home.


----------



## James018

To Outreageous, Mrbilly, PrettyIsonic & those who may concern. 


You all can pack your back & go home. You should leave your Pr dream. You are not in the list of aspiring migrants. You think you have Accounting experience so you should be given top priority <*SNIP*>. You think you are in regional already and going to migrate now easily so you are ignoring the pain of other aspiring migrants. You all are trying to be a conservative Liberal government. I totally disagree <*SNIP*>. You go back home and tell me we went to Aus for degree only.


----------



## James018

Also Australia is not granting 100/100 PR. thee are only 20-25%. Over 700k students study in Australia. And we are trying to bein that 20-25% only.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> To Outreageous, Mrbilly, PrettyIsonic & those who may concern.
> 
> 
> You all can pack your back & go home. You should leave your Pr dream. You are not in the list of aspiring migrants. You think you have Accounting experience so you should be given top priority that is very selfish. You think you are in regional already and going to migrate now easily so you are ignoring the pain of other aspiring migrants. You all are trying to be a conservative Liberal government. I totally disagreed with your senseless comments. You go back home and tell me we went to Aus for degree only.


Just focus on going regional & at least try to get the 491 visa. If not, share with as many people as possible about our very unpleasant experience with immigration. 

Just face the fact that most Australians are not interested in migrants such as us who take away their job opportunities. Even if it's only 40k spots, that's 40k job spots that local Australians can take. It is painful for us as temporary migrants to accept this, but this is the reality that Australia prioritises its citizens & permanent residents first and temporary migrants without any experience are at the bottom of the list. 

Finally, if you think you can pay PR, you can invest $1.5 million here and get 4 years investment visa. If you think you are studying here to get PR, only pathway is go regional & spend more $$$ while at the same time realising that you are ineligible for the 3 years 485 TR since you previously had TR. Unless of course regulations change.


----------



## outrageous_view

James018 said:


> To Outreageous, Mrbilly, PrettyIsonic & those who may concern.
> 
> 
> You all can pack your back & go home. You should leave your Pr dream. You are not in the list of aspiring migrants. You think you have Accounting experience so you should be given top priority that is very selfish. You think you are in regional already and going to migrate now easily so you are ignoring the pain of other aspiring migrants. You all are trying to be a conservative Liberal government. I totally disagreed with your senseless comments. You go back home and tell me we went to Aus for degree only.


The govt wants the best migrants they can get - simple as that. This is why more points are awarded to people who have done masters and people who have more work experience. It's not "selfish". Every country has their own conditions for PR, no one is obligated to give you a residency just because you've "spent billions on studying". Yes, you came to aus for degree only, when you came to the country, you entered on a "student visa" not a "student visa that will eventually convert into PR.

There are a lot of aspiring migrants, but not everyone has the skills that the country wants. There are a lot of people who work jobs and study degrees that are not in the skilled occupations list and they have no choice but to leave without any chance of getting PR.

The "better" migrant will be offered residency it's really a simple concept.


----------



## smmammen

mrbilly said:


> Better search for a migration agent in Australia instead of dodgy agents back in your home country. Many migration agents in Australia are honest & willing to help and they conduct their business professionally instead of the crappy agent being previously used.
> 
> Tips : It's extremely hard to get Permanent Residency these days so you might consider whether you have sufficient amount of points to get PR through accounting. Minimum points required may be 85 / 90, so if you can't get those amount of points or sponsorship from Australian companies, don't waste your time and better build your career back home.


I do have the necessary points. Just need to know how to get through my educational assessment.
If you could provide a useful reply to my question it would be much appreciated.


----------



## James018

Hi Outrageous, so in that case, only 50k overseas students come to Aus for degrees not 700k.


Australia than deserves only 50k students from now on.


----------



## James018

Yes 50000 only. Remember we all come her dreaming PR especially if we are from Asian background. None will come if this PR brand is taken away. Simple concept.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

James018 said:


> To Outreageous, Mrbilly, PrettyIsonic & those who may concern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all can pack your back & go home. You should leave your Pr dream. You are not in the list of aspiring migrants. You think you have Accounting experience so you should be given top priority that is very selfish. You think you are in regional already and going to migrate now easily so you are ignoring the pain of other aspiring migrants. You all are trying to be a conservative Liberal government. I totally disagreed with your senseless comments. You go back home and tell me we went to Aus for degree only.


Sorry to disappoint mate but got my PR already. 

You have clearly gone full tilt, hope you find some peace amidst all the uncertainty. 

Thank goodness you're not a policymaker!


----------



## James018

Good on you matr for your PR. Thats I know the differe between ones who get PR & ones who dont. Only those people know the value of PR who after years of struggle get it.


Many of my friends got their PR on 70 & 75 points they are living a really good life compared to we Accountants not even getting invite on 80 points.


----------



## outrageous_view

James018 said:


> Hi Outrageous, so in that case, only 50k overseas students come to Aus for degrees not 700k.
> 
> 
> Australia than deserves only 50k students from now on.


The universities are allowed to accept as much students as they like. Students are students, PRs are PRs, they are both completely different visas, one does not lead to another.

You say that you have studied the skill select system for 5 years, clearly you didn't do enough research? Maybe you should've done enough research to know that accountants have always had a very high point requirement, maybe you should've studied a different occupation. The fact is that Australia does NOT need more overseas accountants, there are a lot of locals that can fulfill that need, so invites for accountants are low.


----------



## James018

There are many anti-accountants in the groups. The have got their PR in different streams and now they are behaving like they are superior in their arguments.


----------



## James018

In that case, I would say there are many local Australians who can fulfill IT jobs, engineering job, and so fort than why the hell these occupations are in the list??? They should have removed these occupations.


----------



## James018

And now you will tell me if they removed these occupations very few will choose Australia to migrate. This is the reality. There are unlimited jobs available be it an accountant, IT, engineering, & so forth. Therr are jobs available I myself working as an accountant. My company has hired my new graduates over time. My company even encourage me to find good people eager to learn and work as an accountants. Unfortunately, in my case, I lost 5 valuable points dut to my age.


----------



## James018

But good thing is happening in Nov.


----------



## arf712

Going regional is the name of the game.


----------



## James018

How can that many thousands accomodate in one go with jobs, housing, and life in regional??? It is almost impossible where there are inadequate infrastructure. My friends are hardly doing 20 hrs jobs with very few getting full time.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> And now you will tell me if they removed these occupations very few will choose Australia to migrate. This is the reality. There are unlimited jobs available be it an accountant, IT, engineering, & so forth. There are jobs available I myself working as an accountant. My company has hired my new graduates over time. My company even encourage me to find good people eager to learn and work as an accountants. Unfortunately, in my case, I lost 5 valuable points dut to my age.


Please see this report from the department of jobs regarding prospects of accountants back in 2017 / 2018;

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/accountant-occupational-reports-0

If you see carefully, most states do not have skills shortages of accountants. Only NT, SA and regional QLD are experiencing difficulties in recruiting accountants. There are very limited job opportunities there, so most companies there prefer locals or those with 3 years + working experience. With so many accounting grads with little or no accounting experience but trying to get PR, no wonder govt makes it insanely hard. 

On the other hand, job prospects for IT / software are still growing, see this docs 
https://joboutlook.gov.au/occupation.aspx?code=2613

Nevertheless, I do agree that at least from November 2019, those with accounting partners / husbands / wives will not have free 5 points so at least playing field would be fairer for single applicants. Govt should have started it in July 2019 instead of November 2019 :tsk:


----------



## James018

Governement here lack proper planning. Instead 1 big Mel city, cant they develop 2nd Mel city somehwere within VIC???? Cant they distribute population evenly ?? They certainly lack common sense and choosing a very difficult pathway.


----------



## James018

These reaserch papers Mrbilly is very vague.


----------



## James018

One cannot simply rely on the vague research without depth analysis.


----------



## James018

This govt has stopped Accountants because many have chosen this course irrespective to their background and became costly for those who have business or finance background back home.


----------



## James018

This is the reasons why they invite lowest number while other occupations are getting high & high. This year only Software Programmer had over 7000 ceilings. 

Studing IT needs some specific background rated to IT so most overseas students wont bother studying it. But accountants dont need any such bechmarch thats the problem.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Governement here lack proper planning. Instead 1 big Mel city, cant they develop 2nd Mel city somehwere within VIC???? Cant they distribute population evenly ?? They certainly lack common sense and choosing a very difficult pathway.


That's why they are encouraging migrants to go regional. To distribute the population evenly. Do not think regional infrastructure is inadequate because there are still McDonalds, Woolworths, Coles and houses to rent. If you complain about no public transport in regional, just buy a car in big cities and drive it to regional. Cars are not that expensive in big cities. 

It's now a question of whether you want to go regional or not. If not, then you can build you accounting career back home.


----------



## James018

This has cost the big big fortune for many aspiring migrants who want to become CA OR CPA in Aus


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> One cannot simply rely on the vague research without depth analysis.


As vague as it is, I would rather rely on official govt figures than on some wild predictions.


----------



## James018

I thing you live in regional befor so is easy for you to say. But honestly it doesnt work strsight forward like you said. You may have got accounting jobs in regional before but getting even low skilled jobs are difficult there


----------



## James018

Mrbilly you are trusting the govt that cost your fortune. How they changed the game of invitation??


----------



## James018

This govt is a toxic.


----------



## outrageous_view

The reason why so little invite goes to accounting / auditor is simply because there are little roles to fill. That is a fact, that is not being "anti-accounting". I don't understand why you struggle to accept that.

There are skills that the country needs, hence why the skilled occupations list. You can't just say "why don't they remove all the IT & engineering jobs then" BECAUSE there is a demand for those skills. There is a demand for accountants too but the demand is just much less than any other occupation on the list. Be grateful for the fact that accounting is even on the list.



James018 said:


> Governement here lack proper planning. Instead 1 big Mel city, cant they develop 2nd Mel city somehwere within VIC???? Cant they distribute population evenly ?? They certainly lack common sense and choosing a very difficult pathway.


And you think creating a whole new city makes more sense and is an easier pathway compared to simply creating a new regional visa? 

I don't understand you, all day you talk about how the govt is toxic, corrupt, hate asians and migrants, why do you want PR then? seems like you hate the system and the country.


----------



## Thpham1

Hi everyone,

Can any recommend me a good migration agent specialized in Accounting in Brisbane?

Thank you.


----------



## harry4by4

Piyali said:


> harry4by4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The work experience I have matches with the duties of accountant . I have heard that DOHA does a verification on its own and does not rely on the CPA’s assessment. Shall I take the risk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPA never provide negative assessment if job responsibilities are matching. Probably there are things you you are overlooking. High chances that immi refuse to acknowledge experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I work in a small firm. Can that be the reason

I have heard that many people don’t even go for work assessment. The file the visa with skills assessment only. Is it right?


----------



## mklam90

outrageous_view said:


> The reason why so little invite goes to accounting / auditor is simply because there are little roles to fill. That is a fact, that is not being "anti-accounting". I don't understand why you struggle to accept that.
> 
> There are skills that the country needs, hence why the skilled occupations list. You can't just say "why don't they remove all the IT & engineering jobs then" BECAUSE there is a demand for those skills. There is a demand for accountants too but the demand is just much less than any other occupation on the list. Be grateful for the fact that accounting is even on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think creating a whole new city makes more sense and is an easier pathway compared to simply creating a new regional visa?
> 
> I don't understand you, all day you talk about how the govt is toxic, corrupt, hate asians and migrants, why do you want PR then? seems like you hate the system and the country.


Well said.


----------



## James018

You think some of you after settling in regional you become an expert. You all are selfish.


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> This govt is a toxic.


Why are you pursuing your PR dream? I think it is good that you find out that GOV is toxic and it is still early for you to back out. 

Pack your bags.


----------



## James018

Lots of Liberal supporters are in the forum now.


----------



## James018

You might just have got it before the invitations got stopped. Your situation and ours are different interms of grtting PR and waiting for Invite Mr.SAMBOY. I know you got the PR already.


----------



## James018

You may have got the invite on 85 with partner points but let me tell you one thing, we are single on 80 points being disadvantaged by this unfair points system mate.


----------



## James018

If points system was fair, you would have been in our shoe mate.


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> You may have got the invite on 85 with partner points but let me tell you one thing, we are single on 80 points being disadvantaged by this unfair points system mate.


One thing you should know about this world is Nothing is fair. 

You cannot just complain all the time but you have to act to reach your goal.

Talk less and do more.


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> If points system was fair, you would have been in our shoe mate.


Oh well I'm lucky enough not to be in your shoes.


----------



## mrbilly

harry4by4 said:


> I work in a small firm. Can that be the reason
> 
> I have heard that many people don’t even go for work assessment. The file the visa with skills assessment only. Is it right?



No it doesn't matter whether you work in a small or big firm. As long as your job title and job responsibilities do no match that of CPA, you would get negative assessment from CPA. If your job duties are similar to that of bookkeepers (attached below), you cannot claim work experience points 
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

My best suggestion is to try CAANZ / IPA for work assessment. At least if they provide positive results, you can claim the points (one of my friends did that & got positive). If CAANZ / IPA also gives negative assessment, don't claim the points.

While you are able to claim work experience without any assessment, do not be surprised if the govt rejects your visa and you get visa ban. With immigration being heavily restricted these days, govt is more than likely to reject your work points without any assessment (especially if you already have negative assessment from CPA)


----------



## Thpham1

mrbilly said:


> No it doesn't matter whether you work in a small or big firm. As long as your job title and job responsibilities do no match that of CPA, you would get negative assessment from CPA. If your job duties are similar to that of bookkeepers (attached below), you cannot claim work experience points
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> 
> My best suggestion is to try CAANZ / IPA for work assessment. At least if they provide positive results, you can claim the points (one of my friends did that & got positive). If CAANZ / IPA also gives negative assessment, don't claim the points.
> 
> While you are able to claim work experience without any assessment, do not be surprised if the govt rejects your visa and you get visa ban. With immigration being heavily restricted these days, govt is more than likely to reject your work points without any assessment (especially if you already have negative assessment from CPA)


Hi mrbilly,

If we choose IPA/CAANZ for work assessment, do we have to do the skill assessment all over again with them even if we have positive skill assessment from CPA?

Cheers


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> You may have got the invite on 85 with partner points but let me tell you one thing, we are single on 80 points being disadvantaged by this unfair points system mate.


Look, just relax for a moment and weigh up your options. Yes, govt may be causing so much troubles for us accountants. Yes, it's hard to calm down with govt clamping down on 189 and accountants requiring 85+ points to be invited. At the same time, remember that from early 2018, govt has always been keen to encourage migrants to move regional. Moreover, survey in Australia shows majority wants less immigration. 

That's why one of the options left is to study masters in regional for 2 years & claim that regional point and hope you might be eligible for 491. There's a risk that the law might change, but you need to take the risk to get PR. If not, you can accumulate work experience first back home and after 3 years, ask your previous accounting employer to sponsor you

At least from November 2019, those single applicants would have the same playing field as those with wife/husband/partner. This would ensure that the playing field is a bit even. Those with wife / husband / partner from November 2019 would surely complain that they lost points since they might have families. But govt and I will not care at all since the law has been put in place


----------



## mrbilly

Thpham1 said:


> Hi mrbilly,
> 
> If we choose IPA/CAANZ for work assessment, do we have to do the skill assessment all over again with them even if we have positive skill assessment from CPA?
> 
> Cheers


No you don't. CAANZ / IPA will accept the positive skill assessment from CPA.


----------



## James018

Regional visas are already there before. New visas wont do any impact as thousands of people are already moved to regional as an alternative option. 

And staying 3 years with income thresold will make PR even harder for people now.


----------



## Moiz23

@Sammy, You have claimed 5 points for work experience as per your signature. Just a few queries about it.

1) Did the CO contact any of your employers?

2) Did you have a positive assessment from CPA or ICAA?

Thank You,


----------



## James018

I dont see any possibility of this regional visas as it doesnt make sense. These 23000 places this toxic government said is not PR visas so how these figures are included in Permanent Intake???? Also, 5000 Global Talent visas are included in their setting which were nevere used before. So in conclusions, further cut to the immigrant intake from 160k to 130k ( 23k regional visas not PR, 5K Global talent visas never used before).


----------



## James018

These 23000 regional visas PR will only come to effect in 2022 Nov.


----------



## James018

Also dont forget about NZ 189strem which may be 4000 in 2019/20, reducing actual migrant intake over 125k only as said by Tony Abbott.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Moiz23 said:


> @Sammy, You have claimed 5 points for work experience as per your signature. Just a few queries about it.
> 
> 1) Did the CO contact any of your employers?
> 
> 2) Did you have a positive assessment from CPA or ICAA?
> 
> Thank You,


Hello Moiz23,

1. As advised by my HR manager, DOHA called and questioned her about my status as well as my job responsibilities.

2. Yes i did receive a positive assessment from CPA.

Hope it helps.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> And now you will tell me if they removed these occupations very few will choose Australia to migrate. This is the reality. There are unlimited jobs available be it an accountant, IT, engineering, & so forth. Therr are jobs available I myself working as an accountant. My company has hired my new graduates over time. My company even encourage me to find good people eager to learn and work as an accountants. Unfortunately, in my case, I lost 5 valuable points dut to my age.


Almost all accounting jobs require you to have PR. 

The point system is a joke. They want to select the best migrants but the point system is designed in a way which only serve to enrich their cronies like NAATI, PY organizations. Furthermore, studying in regional area and getting 5 more points for that does not mean that you are a better migrant. 

How does enrolling in PY or passing some expensive and useless NAATI test demonstrate you are the most skilled and best migrant? PY teaches useless stuff like presentation skills, interview skills ,workplace culture etc which have already been taught in universities. You don't have to pay $5-10k for this worthless crap which lasts 10 months. You can just google and watch youtube videos to learn it. NAATI is even a bigger joke. They just want to earn your money by testing your memory and retention skills. How does remembering a dialogue and interpreting it shows that you are a very skilled migrant? I have obtained full marks for ielts and pte test but struggled in ccl cause they said my memory and notetaking skill was not good enough. What a joke!

The only way to select the best migrants is to look at their English language proficiency, work experience, Accounting results in university, reputation of Aussie uni. I find it amusing that they don't even consider your exam grades or reputation of your university. Points should be awarded to those who have obtained excellent exam grades and they should also take into account the reputation of your uni. 

Surely a person who has graduated with many distinctions from a good uni like UNSW, has some work experience in his home country and obtained superior english for pte deserves more credit than someone who has subpar grades, no work experience but is willing to waste his money to feed corrupted organizations like PY and NAATI.


----------



## James018

Piece of Crap Skillselect system. Whole program is a Joke. PY, PTE, NAATI, UNI DEGREE, & now Spouse PTE exam.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> Piece of Crap Skillselect system. Whole program is a Joke. PY, PTE, NAATI, UNI DEGREE, & now Spouse PTE exam.


The whole system is designed to earn money from you and not to assess whether you are a skilled migrant. They will keep increasing the points to ensure you won't get PR after doing PY and sitting for PTE and NAATI numerous times. 

It is perfectly fine for them to stop inviting accountants. However, they must also ABOLISH and CLOSE DOWN PY and NAATI.


----------



## James018

Yes. Piece of Crap this current Liberal+National Govt is. Piece of Crap this while Skillselect is.


----------



## James018

This toxic piece of crap govt migration planning level is to reduce the intake to 125k only. Here is why??

23k regional visas to become PR only come into effect after NOV 2022. Thesw 23k visas are not PR but 491 visas so further reduction below 160k


They now included 5k new PR visas to GLOBAL TALENT which was never used before so further reduction so further reduction below 140k


189 NZ stream also there so futher reduction below 130k.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> This toxic piece of crap govt migration planning level is to reduce the intake to 125k only. Here is why??
> 
> 23k regional visas to become PR only come into effect after NOV 2022. Thesw 23k visas are not PR but 491 visas so further reduction below 160k
> 
> 
> They now included 5k new PR visas to GLOBAL TALENT which was never used before so further reduction so further reduction below 140k
> 
> 
> 189 NZ stream also there so futher reduction below 130k.


The whole thing is a scam. What if they decide not to give you PR after your 3 years stay in regional area? They always like to change their rules.

I think PY enrollments will drop if Accounting continues to remain at 80-85 points. PY and NAATI were initially designed to allow those who didn't gets IELTS 7 to have a chance to obtain PR. Now everyone has do PY, NAATI, study regional area and cannot get PR cause they turned it into a money making scam.


----------



## outrageous_view

1 year PY = 1 year Australian work experience points. You get free 5 points for doing PY - if anything this is a benefit.
Naati - Australia is a largely engilsh speaking country - they want to encourage migrants who are able to speak other languages.
PTE - simple isn't it? they want you to be able to speak english...

There is logic in everything. Many people don't know how to speak another language or study a degree that doesn't have a PY hence unable to claim 5 points.


----------



## James018

Dear outreageous good on you mate for your PR.


----------



## Kingprince

Can anyone tell me about the difference the SA government has made to their migration policy for international graduates. I have graduated from a South Australian university, currently on 70 points.

I am currently not residing in SA.


----------



## Rusiru91

DOHA need to give more priority to onshore applicants rather than offshore. We generated so much revenue yet inthe end have to go back empty handed.


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> DOHA need to give more priority to onshore applicants rather than offshore. We generated so much revenue yet inthe end have to go back empty handed.


At least we can come back with an Australian degree, which might help us earn lots of money back home. If we can't earn much money back home, it's just our bad timing that we choose Australia to study. 

Even if we have generated so much $$$ for Aussie govt, govt doesn't care because govt simply wants the revenue from education but is not interested with us settling down in Aussie & competing with the locals. Gov will always prioritise jobs for Australians first, both skilled & unskilled jobs. Finally, govt do not have any obligations to give you PR just because you study here because studying is not the same as giving students PR

That's why, if you want to get PR by paying money, you can simply invest $ 1.5 million in Australia.


----------



## Faziee

I know a lot of people who got PR by just spending 8-10k. There are so many local girls in Australia struggling with money so if you help then a bit they can get you that extra 10 points or spouse PR. This is one option if everything else fails and you know you have to go back if you can’t raise points. I know it’s not fair but it’s not like you are harming anyone. Just share a apart for sometime with someone pay their rent and give them a bit of money. Sure shot PR and don’t have to spend so much on another degree etc.


----------



## kaju

Faziee said:


> I know a lot of people who got PR by just spending 8-10k. There are so many local girls in Australia struggling with money so if you help then a bit they can get you that extra 10 points or spouse PR. This is one option if everything else fails and you know you have to go back if you canâ€™t raise points. I know itâ€™s not fair but itâ€™s not like you are harming anyone. Just share a apart for sometime with someone pay their rent and give them a bit of money. Sure shot PR and donâ€™t have to spend so much on another degree etc.


Illegal, but also a very stupid thing to do. Literally hundreds of visas are refused or cancelled each year because of fake marriages, and penalties can be high. DoHA just gets better and better at finding out. They can question either or both of you quite intensively at any time, and have wide powers of investigation.

Your visa would be revoked, you would be forced to leave, and banned from re-entering Australia for 3 years, and have a serious immigration record. 

Even if successful, if it was ever found out, if you were ever reported by anyone or even by your ex-partner, expect loss of permanent resident status, deportation, and even revocation of citizenship if you had gained that. In theory at least, (and sometimes both fines and imprisonment actually are given) a criminal record, large fines (up to $300,000) and terms of imprisonment are possible for both applicant and partner.


----------



## Faziee

Ok it’s illegal if your sole intention is PR but what if you do actually get in a serious relationship and then it falls apart? I am sure a genuine relationship will not face issues. I personally know over 100 phillo girls who marry aussie men for PR. Have you been to mt druitt? If you live with someone for a year then you are off the radar. 

I am not encouraging anything illegal here by any means but if you have a serious relationship with an Australian citizen (which is normal!! We are all humans right?) then there shouldn’t be any problem. Well let’s keep it to”EOI submitted accountants”, this thread is becoming irrelevant. Apologies.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> Ok itâ€™s illegal if your sole intention is PR but what if you do actually get in a serious relationship and then it falls apart? I am sure a genuine relationship will not face issues. I personally know over 100 phillo girls who marry aussie men for PR. Have you been to mt druitt? If you live with someone for a year then you are off the radar.
> 
> I am not encouraging anything illegal here by any means but if you have a serious relationship with an Australian citizen (which is normal!! We are all humans right?) then there shouldnâ€™t be any problem. Well letâ€™s keep it toâ€�EOI submitted accountantsâ€�, this thread is becoming irrelevant. Apologies.


If it falls apart and you separate, you can simply go back home and lose your PR, as simple as that. Probably the arrangement for the custody of the kids might complicate things. But if you don't have children yet, maybe it's best to go home so as to not get things complicated 

The point is, going back home is not the end of your life. You can always start your career back home. If you're still keen not to go home, just study as a plumber or electrician in regional areas and hope for 491 eligibility.


----------



## Faziee

Well that’s an option, aye? Let’s stick to the EOI submitted accountants.. kaju perhaps you can create a new thread - Philosophical rejects? Where we can share our ideologies.


----------



## James018

Since LiberalNational came in Power we Accountants are punished like we have no aimbitions.


----------



## James018

If Libers wins then from July to Nov all 189 quotas will be released and the will start regional visas. .....


----------



## James018

3 years in regional with certain income thresold. Gonna be hard. 

2-3 Years Mel/Syd Degree
1 Year Mel/Syd PY
1 Year Mel/Syd PTE
1 Years Mel/Syd Naati
3 Years Regional stay
And PR??? but no gurantee they will grant PR 


Altogether 10 years.


----------



## James018

I came here in my late 20s and then I will be 40s.


----------



## smmammen

Sorry to post this again. I really need some guidance.. I've searched all the previous posts but haven't got an answer specific to my situation.



I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.

But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that



Assessment Details

Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration

from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian

Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly

AEl-NOOSR) guidelines.

Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian

Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test.

Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia

under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have

been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.



You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory

for your nominated occupation. The required area is:

*Financial Accounting & Reporting*

The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:

*Audit & Assurance*





Earlier as I wanted to do the CPA course I had sent my documents to CPA Australia and they provided me recognition as an associate member and exemption as below.





RECOGNITION GRANTED



Based upon your information we can recognise the following:

Foundation Exams

Economics and Markets [Met]

Foundations of Accounting [Met]

Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]

Business Finance [Met]

*Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*

Management Accounting [Met]





I’m now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.

a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)

or

b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?

or

c) Do I write any exam? if so which

or

d) do I contact my university to provide further clarification?


----------



## mrbilly

smmammen said:


> Sorry to post this again. I really need some guidance.. I've searched all the previous posts but haven't got an answer specific to my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
> 
> But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment Details
> 
> Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
> 
> from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
> 
> Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
> 
> AEl-NOOSR) guidelines.
> 
> Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
> 
> Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test.
> 
> Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
> 
> under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
> 
> been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.
> 
> 
> 
> You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
> 
> for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
> 
> *Financial Accounting & Reporting*
> 
> The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
> 
> *Audit & Assurance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier as I wanted to do the CPA course I had sent my documents to CPA Australia and they provided me recognition as an associate member and exemption as below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECOGNITION GRANTED
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
> 
> Foundation Exams
> 
> Economics and Markets [Met]
> 
> Foundations of Accounting [Met]
> 
> Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
> 
> Business Finance [Met]
> 
> *Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
> 
> Management Accounting [Met]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
> 
> a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
> 
> or
> 
> b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
> 
> or
> 
> c) Do I write any exam? if so which
> 
> or
> 
> d) do I contact my university to provide further clarification?


Here are some answers I may try:

1. Try the skilled assessment from CPA Australia. They might have different results since they have awarded you an associate membership.

2. There's nothing wrong with trying the assessment with audit & assurance. If they give you negative assessment, just go to CPA or ask them for steps to be taken to satisfy the requirements 

Ultimately, my best advice is again consult a migration agent / migration lawyer from Australia. You can select those that are already in Australia instead of the ones you use back home. Many of them are dodgy in nature and some operates without licence from the Australian govt 

Disclaimer; these answers are only suggestive in nature. I am not responsible should you be given another negative assessment from CPA / CAANZ. Please consult a migration agent for proper assessment of your situation.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> At least we can come back with an Australian degree, which might help us earn lots of money back home. If we can't earn much money back home, it's just our bad timing that we choose Australia to study.
> 
> Even if we have generated so much $$$ for Aussie govt, govt doesn't care because govt simply wants the revenue from education but is not interested with us settling down in Aussie & competing with the locals. Gov will always prioritise jobs for Australians first, both skilled & unskilled jobs. Finally, govt do not have any obligations to give you PR just because you study here because studying is not the same as giving students PR
> 
> That's why, if you want to get PR by paying money, you can simply invest $ 1.5 million in Australia.


Since you returned back, did you already started working ? I think you might get an invite in OCt. Just hang on mate


----------



## aurora.a

Did any accountants receive an invite from
NSW today? If so, please share points, breakdown and DOE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

aurora.a said:


> Did any accountants receive an invite from
> NSW today? If so, please share points, breakdown and DOE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does not look like any accountant got an invite today!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

smmammen said:


> Sorry to post this again. I really need some guidance.. I've searched all the previous posts but haven't got an answer specific to my situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I had applied for skilled assessment through CAANZ for Management Accountant (221112) on 05/12/2018 through an agency.
> 
> But I've got a negative skill assessment stating that
> 
> 
> 
> Assessment Details
> 
> Your Bachelor of Commerce from Mahatma Gandhi University and Master of Business Administration
> 
> from Sikkim Manipal University, India are assessed as comparable to at least the level of an Australian
> 
> Bachelor degree based on the Australian Government, Department of Education and Training (formerly
> 
> AEl-NOOSR) guidelines.
> 
> Your educational qualifications have been recognised as being comparable to at least an Australian
> 
> Bachelor degree for the purpose of awarding points under the General Skilled Migrations points test.
> 
> Although your qualifications are recognised, they are assessed as not suitable for migration to Australia
> 
> under your nominated occupation classification. This is because not all of the competency areas have
> 
> been studied in your degree, or have not been covered in sufficient depth.
> 
> 
> 
> You are required to pass subjects that will sufficiently cover the following competency areas mandatory
> 
> for your nominated occupation. The required area is:
> 
> *Financial Accounting & Reporting*
> 
> The following competency area is also outstanding but not mandatory for the nominated occupation:
> 
> *Audit & Assurance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier as I wanted to do the CPA course I had sent my documents to CPA Australia and they provided me recognition as an associate member and exemption as below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RECOGNITION GRANTED
> 
> 
> 
> Based upon your information we can recognise the following:
> 
> Foundation Exams
> 
> Economics and Markets [Met]
> 
> Foundations of Accounting [Met]
> 
> Fundamentals of Business Law [Met]
> 
> Business Finance [Met]
> 
> *Financial Accounting and Reporting [Met]*
> 
> Management Accounting [Met]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m now confused with regard to which course of action i should take.
> 
> a) Apply for assessment via other assessing bodies like CPA/IPA)
> 
> or
> 
> b) Should I change my nominated occupation as they have mentioned that i have outstanding competency in Audit & Assurance if so which will be most appropriate?
> 
> or
> 
> c) Do I write any exam? if so which
> 
> or
> 
> d) do I contact my university to provide further clarification?


A - Before doing that, do your degrees have any courses dealing with Financial Accounting and Reporting, where Financial Accounting & Reporting includes both study in financial accounting and accounting theory? 

If yes, I would attempt to show them the above via either a letter from your university confirming the content of any Financial Accounting and Reporting course.

If no, I would present the CPA Associate Membership confirming you have met their Financial Accounting and Reporting standards, to see if that helps in any way. 

B - They mention it is outstanding, but not mandatory for your current nominated occupation, so nothing to worry here I guess? 

C - Perhaps ask CAANZ if there are still not agreeable after the above, if there is anything you can do in terms of exams etc. to plug that Financial Accounting and Reporting gap? 

D - I would.


----------



## jayng28

the points test minimun for Accountants is now 85 already ? god damnnn the competition is not getting any less tough eh? Man i wish you guys all the best, you will get there im sure. Please embrace the faith and do your best to get ahead, stop complaining !!!!!


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rockstarapaque said:


> Does not look like any accountant got an invite today!


Yes, 

1 Accountant - 85 w/o ss got invited. No work experience. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-72172


----------



## aurora.a

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Yes,
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Accountant - 85 w/o ss got invited. No work experience.
> 
> 
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-72172




Okay, my friend better have got an invite then. She has 85 + 5 with 20 English and work experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

aurora.a said:


> Okay, my friend better have got an invite then. She has 85 + 5 with 20 English and work experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did she get an invite? 
I was quite surprised at the other case cuz I thought NSW only invite people with minimum 1 year work experience?


----------



## aurora.a

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Did she get an invite?
> 
> I was quite surprised at the other case cuz I thought NSW only invite people with minimum 1 year work experience?




I just called her and she’s calling her agent to check. She said her EOI didn’t change status, but it wouldn’t because it doesn’t change until NSW approves the nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora.a

Her DOE is also before this person’s. I’m going to be extremely upset if she didn’t get an invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

aurora.a said:


> Her DOE is also before this person’s. I’m going to be extremely upset if she didn’t get an invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is her DOE? 
Also, does she have positive skilled employment before claiming experience points?


----------



## suresh_441189

Hi Friends, 

Need your advice on the below query: 
1. I submitted EOI in FEB-2019 for VIC 190 Visa and waiting for the invite. we were expecting the baby in April-2019 and didn't add baby in EOI family member count at that time. 
Do i need to update my EOI now & mentioned about the family member count or no need at the moment? 

2. Is there any issue if i get the invite and then i'll mention about newborn baby rather than update the EOI. 

Pls suggest.


----------



## aurora.a

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What is her DOE?
> 
> Also, does she have positive skilled employment before claiming experience points?




She’s invited. DOE 3 April

Yes, both were assessed through CPA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

aurora.a said:


> She’s invited. DOE 3 April
> 
> Yes, both were assessed through CPA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes sense. 

Is it normal for the other person to get invited by NSW without work experience? 

I thought everyone said you need to have work experience to have 190 NSW invitation.


----------



## aurora.a

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> That makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal for the other person to get invited by NSW without work experience?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought everyone said you need to have work experience to have 190 NSW invitation.




I think at that stage it was for 80 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

suresh_441189 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Need your advice on the below query:
> 1. I submitted EOI in FEB-2019 for VIC 190 Visa and waiting for the invite. we were expecting the baby in April-2019 and didn't add baby in EOI family member count at that time.
> Do i need to update my EOI now & mentioned about the family member count or no need at the moment?
> 
> 2. Is there any issue if i get the invite and then i'll mention about newborn baby rather than update the EOI.
> 
> Pls suggest.


1 - I would be leaning toward only updating the EOI once the baby is born, because VIC would require you to declare you have sufficient finances, with each additional dependent resulting in + $5k to $10k.

2 - Your EOI should be accurate at the time of invite, so if you can edit the EOI then do so, assuming the baby is born after you get the final invite from VIC (and the EOI is frozen), you can just add the baby during visa processing imho.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

aurora.a said:


> She’s invited. DOE 3 April
> 
> Yes, both were assessed through CPA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome news.

Some other threads were reporting a NSW invite blitz today too.


----------



## James018

Whoever got 190 invite please suspend your 189 eoi.


----------



## James018

Has there anyone got invite on 80?


----------



## James018

I dont think there is any hope for 80 pointers now. 


I have no idea how our junior accounting graduates will go through. Many of them might be still doing PY, PTE, NAATI, & Fake Marriage.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> I dont think there is any hope for 80 pointers now.
> 
> 
> I have no idea how our junior accounting graduates will go through. Many of them might be still doing PY, PTE, NAATI, & Fake Marriage.


i don't think anybody will be stupid enough to waste money on PY, PTE, NAATI if the points still remain at 80-85. It is already very difficult to get a job or even an interview without PR and even your work experience may not get you 5 points if it does not follow the requirements. 

Most will go home and some may get 485 and treat it like a working holiday visa. No one will be so stupid to let corrupted organizations like PY and NAATI to earn their hard earned money. NAATI's CEO is a former employee in Immigration department and their revenue has increased by $1.5million after the implementation of CCL exam in 2018. Talk about conflict of interest.

The points have increased from 60 in 2014 to 80-85 from 2017-2019 ever since Liberal coalition came into power. in 2013. My friend obtained PR with 60 points in 2014. He just needed proficient english. No need to do py, naati


----------



## Rusiru91

josh118 said:


> i don't think anybody will be stupid enough to waste money on PY, PTE, NAATI if the points still remain at 80-85. It is already very difficult to get a job or even an interview without PR and even your work experience may not get you 5 points if it does not follow the requirements.
> 
> Most will go home and some may get 485 and treat it like a working holiday visa. No one will be so stupid to let corrupted organizations like PY and NAATI to earn their hard earned money. NAATI's CEO is a former employee in Immigration department and their revenue has increased by $1.5million after the implementation of CCL exam in 2018. Talk about conflict of interest.
> 
> The points have increased from 60 in 2014 to 80-85 from 2017-2019 ever since Liberal coalition came into power. in 2013. My friend obtained PR with 60 points in 2014. He just needed proficient english. No need to do py, naati


Agree mate, Even when I finished the points required was 65.. rather getting points i started enjoying the life 

Last hope is that labor to come to power


----------



## emios88

Rusiru91 said:


> Agree mate, Even when I finished the points required was 65.. rather getting points i started enjoying the life
> 
> Last hope is that labor to come to power


Now can enjoy the rest in sri lanka.jk


----------



## Rusiru91

emios88 said:


> Now can enjoy the rest in sri lanka.jk


Lol...yea same as you :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## James018

1 person on 6th April on 85 without exp got invited under Ss 190 NSW. how many of you got invited before this date????


Would you like to withdraw or suspend your 189 Eois???


----------



## Maggo1234

Lots of posts on Accountants. I feel you guys. 

How you all Software Engineers and Testers doing ? Any recent invite from VIC ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusiru91

Maggo1234 said:


> Lots of posts on Accountants. I feel you guys.
> 
> How you all Software Engineers and Testers doing ? Any recent invite from VIC ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Asking in the wrong thread buddy. This is for accountants only :spy:


----------



## James018

What I think (after seeing so many 190 Accountants invites) is that Doha might be desparetely trying to reduce to backlogs on 85 as much as they can independently eventhough with 190 NSW as 189 has been used by politician for their vote winning strategy as these information are publicly available.


I believe at least 50% of these backlogs are clear (I hope) between March and April round. And I hope once Labor come to power they would send normal invitation atleast to clear the backlogs of higher pointers. 

Coalition government is really a thug.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> What I think (after seeing so many 190 Accountants invites) is that Doha might be desparetely trying to reduce to backlogs on 85 as much as they can independently eventhough with 190 NSW as 189 has been used by politician for their vote winning strategy as these information are publicly available.
> 
> 
> I believe at least 50% of these backlogs are clear (I hope) between March and April round. And I hope once Labor come to power they would send normal invitation atleast to clear the backlogs of higher pointers.
> 
> Coalition government is really a thug.


Good that 85 backlog is cleared. Now need 2 big invitation rounds to clear the 80's cutoff for few months :fingerscrossed:


----------



## James018

We need Labor to get bring round. I cant see this possible until June.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Just out of curiosity, why are migrants relying on Labour? I believe immigration is not the number 1 issue they will look at, even if they win the election.

Once again, this is just my curiosity.


----------



## James018

Dear SAMBOY. You got your PR already this hope is not for you but for US.


----------



## James018

I will send you a private message once Labor flip this intake back to 190k. And you respond me.


----------



## kaju

James018 said:


> I will send you a private message once Labor flip this intake back to 190k. And you respond me.


Bill Shorten has already accepted the new cap of 160,000.


----------



## James018

Yes, I know Kaju why he accepted.


----------



## James018

I will tell you later after the election.


----------



## Rusiru91

kaju said:


> Bill Shorten has already accepted the new cap of 160,000.


Any evidence? He rarely mention anything about this. But the shadow minister said they will scrap the two new regional visas which about to introduce on November and also he mentioned that they are not convinced why the numbers been reduced.


----------



## James018

It is more of our concerned about a new immigrant intake under new governmeny, not for the ones who got their Pr Or Citizenships And I tell you what every thousand reduction in the intake would cost the Australian economy which both sides of the government & opposition fully aware of excluding right winged conservative Liberal. Is all politics before election. And it was expected. 


Even the new regional visa scheme wouldnt come to effect because there are already a regional visas available such as 489, 187 and like.

New points system will come to effect though.


And the intake will go back to 190k following 2 years of 160k.


I can bet on that Kaju.


----------



## James018

Downside of living in the regional is the job prospects. Unless you have jon based on your skills, you can just survive with no savings.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> kaju said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Shorten has already accepted the new cap of 160,000.
> 
> 
> 
> Any evidence? He rarely mention anything about this. But the shadow minister said they will scrap the two new regional visas which about to introduce on November and also he mentioned that they are not convinced why the numbers been reduced.
Click to expand...


Yes, pretty sure nothing has been 'accepted' by labor as of now!


----------



## Rusiru91

Rockstarapaque said:


> Yes, pretty sure nothing has been 'accepted' by labor as of now!


Labor knows that if people move out of Sydney the housing demand and many other factors will affect. So that's why the shadow minister mentioned that they need to consult with the experts regarding this if they win


----------



## kaju

Rockstarapaque said:


> Yes, pretty sure nothing has been 'accepted' by labor as of now!


https://www.theguardian.com/austral...vealed-as-morrison-launches-population-policy

_The Labor leader, Bill Shorten, while declaring on Tuesday that “dog-whistling” about immigration in Australian politics needed to stop, nonetheless embraced Morrison’s new cap. He noted the government was, in practical terms, presiding over a 1% cut to the current intake. “That’s fine,” Shorten said. “I’ll always be guided by the experts”._

https://www.shayneneumann.com.au/ne...te-of-australia-regional-conference-adelaide/


----------



## Faziee

I think there is still 189 invite possibility for 85 pointer even after the migration cut. What do you guys think?


----------



## James018

Hi Fazee. 

We still dont have 85 points and hoping even at this worst for life and your are ignoring the chances of 80 pointers.


It is easy to collect points marrying but is not far too long until Nov when new points will hit many applicants.


----------



## James018

If 85 is not enough thay DOHA will invite Aliens.


----------



## James018

New points system should have introduced from July.


----------



## Faziee

James018 said:


> Hi Fazee.
> 
> We still dont have 85 points and hoping even at this worst for life and your are ignoring the chances of 80 pointers.
> 
> 
> It is easy to collect points marrying but is not far too long until Nov when new points will hit many applicants.


Honestly I hope we all get it. Cheers!


----------



## mrbilly

Govt should have introduced a one year working experience requirement for onshore & 3 years for offshore. That would help clear out those without any working experience and hopefully move number of invitations quickly. They already did that with some occupations such as actuaries. 

There might be misuse (shown by unscrupulous migrants paying firms for fake work experiences), but at least this would ensure only those claiming to have working experience are eligible. Remember, invitation for PR is not definitely getting PR and you can still be issued a visa ban for lying on the application. 

Nevertheless, I fully support govt's plan to move hopefuls to regional. Just leave the big cities and let's settle down regional


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> New points system should have introduced from July.


Agree. If it's rolled out from July, at least the system would be more fair for single migrants in the new FY.


----------



## James018

But I disagree with your views on work experience mrbilly. That will not be fair. You might had work experience so is easy for you to have that in effect. Its human nature.


----------



## James018

Anyway the Liberal+Coalition government is a mess.


----------



## Faziee

James018 said:


> But I disagree with your views on work experience mrbilly. That will not be fair. You might had work experience so is easy for you to have that in effect. Its human nature.


I totally agree with you even though I have work experience. They should increase skilled migration numbers or at least fix the problem with multiple EOI invitations which becomes a waste. If they were really concerned about integrity and a stable migration growth then they would have done something about this wastage or at least stopped changing policies all the time that are driven by political agenda. It’s all driven by politics and racism. Why change migration numbers right before election and not during four years in power? When european immigration was at the highest level then no one thought migration is causing congestion or taking Australian jobs away. Fact: european immigration increased dole bludgers and skilled migration today increasing growth in economy! But we love getting all these votes that are driven by hate.


----------



## James018

Before 2012 there was no skillselect system. Before that period applicants would lodge their PR directly without this invitation and wait in the queue for their visa grant. 


If this system was fair, I would have been invited in 2017. Now 2019. How painful this sytem is and how irresponsible the government and immigration minister and Department of Home Affairs is. Really very very frustrating !!


----------



## James018

This time NZ applicants who already are residents in Australia dont require any visas restrictions to live and work and now they can lodge 189 visas without any invitations. 

No offence in saying that but we can understand how racially this whole immigration policy has been driven under Coalition government, especially after Peter Dutton got the opportunity to control Department of Home Affairs. 


We DEMAND fairer and transparent immigration policy regardless who wins this Federal Election.


----------



## James018

Hope this Federal Election will knock out all these right MPS.


----------



## Faziee

Kiwis are awesome! They make Australia a better place to live in otherwise you would have seen a lot more racism. Guaranteed! On the other hand they are neighbours and should not have any restriction at the first place.


----------



## James018

But inclusion of NZ applicants in 189 program brought unexpected changes since 2017, thanks to Peter Dutton for his effort.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> This time NZ applicants who already are residents in Australia dont require any visas restrictions to live and work and now they can lodge 189 visas without any invitations.
> 
> No offence in saying that but we can understand how racially this whole immigration policy has been driven under Coalition government, especially after Peter Dutton got the opportunity to control Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> We DEMAND fairer and transparent immigration policy regardless who wins this Federal Election.


The only problem is that accounting has been difficult ever since that fake EOI problems back in 2017. Most other occupations are doing just fine except accounting. Most pro - rata & non pro ratas are at 70 & 75 with the exception of accountants. I just heard from one of my friends that he got NSW 190 preinvites for electrical engineering at 70 + 5 SS (no work experience) last Thursday. 

Therefore, my suggestion is should you be eligible & are invited for 491 visa, immediately apply and accept that visa. 189 & 190 is definitely out of the picture. Even if you have to stay regional for 3 years and are ineligible for any permanent visas for 3 years, just do it. At least after 3 years, you can apply for 191


----------



## mrbilly

Just checked immitracker, there are quite a number of Accountants with 85 points.

Therefore, expect the new standard to be 85 or even 90 this year (new regional visa not yet taken into account). There are so many people getting 85 points from Feb 2019 such that 80 pointers will not stand a chance at all. 491 is the only hope now


----------



## James018

There are 0 90 pointers but 2-3 on 85 points on Accountant in immitracker. Dont scare us Mrbilly. These high number of 85 pointers in last 2 rounds was due to fake eois probably lodge by anti immigrant to support views of LNP to win votes. No doubt abt it.


----------



## James018

Almost 50% invitations are wasted every month since Oct. And imagine what happend to Accountant when there are only 80 or 90 people on 85 but increased to 180 with the waste fake eois.


Remember in 2017/18 even when 45 invites were given, Accountant cutoff was moving at least 15 days average even when Naati was there but not popular. Simlary these days people may do Naati but cant do anything except marriage which is hard and going to be even harder after Nov so I dont think genuine eois are more than 90 at this stage. And marrying for points might risk your channe for getting PR as case officer would investigate throughouly before granting.


----------



## James018

These fake eois are all pre-planned since Oct 2018 by someone inside the politics. There is big division in LNP at the moment and Coleman may not have choice even when he decides to send normal invitation to the aspiring migrants. He may have sent the normal invitations but his other department may have argued with his view. So much clash between the departmental heads. This was the reason why we have 50% of waste invites since October 2018. This was the reason why all of the sudden our invitation round got stopped. This was the reason why they reduced the 189 ceilings to only 18000.


----------



## Thpham1

When changes take place in Nov and 80 pointers become 90, does that mean people with earlier EOI date of effect no longer hold any advantage to people who just newly become 90?


----------



## James018

Nobody knows how the new point system affect the long waiting aspiring migrants.


About Regional visas introducing in November 2019, 

My question is how migrants can earn 3 years of taxable income where jobs prospect are very limited?
How migrants can ensure that they will live and work for 3 long years?
How many years it may take to meet that 3 years or 36 months of taxable income? 3, 4 , 5 or never? 
What if migrants unable to meet that taxable income in that 5 years ?
Why this 23000 non permanent figures are included in Permanent Intake of 160000? Is this to reduce the intake further drastically ?

Well, most of the migrants who take this visas if this come to effect would come back to the big cities and work in cash and make their livelihood in regional. Is this what government is looking for ?


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> These fake eois are all pre-planned since Oct 2018 by someone inside the politics. There is big division in LNP at the moment and Coleman may not have choice even when he decides to send normal invitation to the aspiring migrants. He may have sent the normal invitations but his other department may have argued with his view. So much clash between the departmental heads. This was the reason why we have 50% of waste invites since October 2018. This was the reason why all of the sudden our invitation round got stopped. This was the reason why they reduced the 189 ceilings to only 18000.


Please provide the source of your info, even if it is covert, otherwise stop sending misleading info. The problem since Sep 18 is there are so many people having multiple 189 EOIs (1 in GA 221111, 1 in MA 221112, 1 in TA 221113, 1 in EA 221213) and they all refuse to withdraw the unused EOIs even after receiving ITAs. Those kind of people are so selfish, stiff-necked and stubborn that now we are suffering the consequences of their selfishness.

That's why I have been condemning those kind of people since Sep 18. It's too late now and us still waiting are suffering the consequences of their selfish actions. PLEASE, if you have 189 or 190 ITAs, WITHDRAW your unused EOIs. Your simple action might change lives of so many hopefuls


----------



## mrbilly

Thpham1 said:


> When changes take place in Nov and 80 pointers become 90, does that mean people with earlier EOI date of effect no longer hold any advantage to people who just newly become 90?


No your points would automatically move up to 90 points if you have 80 points before November


----------



## James018

If government cares about immigrants, they would have already fixed this skillselect issues long ago. Mrbilly, my friend, by now you would haven been Australian citizen. So, where is the value preposition for immigrants ? 

The government is allowing people to use and misuse skillselect system without any authentic personal details be it a passport, driving license, or skillselect fees for eois ( Mastercard). Yes, there are so many ignorant people misusing the skillselect system with multiple eois (at least they would have suspended those unused eois). At the same time government is encouraging anti-immigrant sentiments encouraging people to misuse the skillselect sytem further. It cant be worst than this Mrbilly.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Nobody knows how the new point system affect the long waiting aspiring migrants.
> 
> 
> About Regional visas introducing in November 2019,
> 
> My question is how migrants can earn 3 years of taxable income where jobs prospect are very limited?
> How migrants can ensure that they will live and work for 3 long years?
> How many years it may take to meet that 3 years or 36 months of taxable income? 3, 4 , 5 or never?
> What if migrants unable to meet that taxable income in that 5 years ?
> Why this 23000 non permanent figures are included in Permanent Intake of 160000? Is this to reduce the intake further drastically ?
> 
> Well, most of the migrants who take this visas if this come to effect would come back to the big cities and work in cash and make their livelihood in regional. Is this what government is looking for ?


Just face the fact, govt is actively discouraging people from migrating to Australia. Many ITs, engineers & accountants both offshore & onshore would think twice about going regional because of limited prospects. With 189 options now nearly impossible, at least going regional for 3 years would provide a pathway to PR. Yes, going regional might mean a career suicide, but hey at least you get to stay in Aussie right?? 

If you dont wanna move regional, just go home. Your post back in Feb showed you are not afraid to go home. 



James018 said:


> This is absolutely disaster. What the hell. Why only accountants??? <*SNIP*> Take it out from the skilled list, we will happy to go back home coward ! Very frustrating. Very wrecked skillselect system.
> 
> *Please see "Inappropriate content", here:
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## James018

Yes, I am going back home after all these many years of hard work I put in and I am not afraid to be back as I will meet my family there to reunite. And I have other-side of my life ahead waiting for me to offer.


----------



## mrbilly

All of us are dead now. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Has anyone here reached 90 points?????


----------



## Faziee

Total invites 110? 90 points cut off? What happened to the April invitation round? Is this how the invitations will be moving forward after the cut?


----------



## James018

I hope no one will come to study here after seeing this Liberal drama. Even 80 points is very hard and now. Common !


----------



## James018

Please everyone ! Start campaigning so people of your community wont give single vote to Liberal.


----------



## James018

Liberal have shown very disrespect to hard working immigrants. You might have your friends or relatives who are citizens. Let them know how cruel this Liberal is for immigrants.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Please everyone ! Start campaigning so people of your community wont give single vote to Liberal.


Please stop campaigning for labor. If labor is elected, immigration may become harder than the current situation with stricter rules on sponsored employer visas or maybe even remove accounting from SOL (ignoring pleas of NAATI, PY, CPA / CAANZ / IPA)

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...edges-stricter-rules-for-skilled-worker-visas

Just face the fact, more than 60% of Australians are sick of us migrants. So let's abandon our dreams and go home


----------



## hannahng21

mrbilly said:


> Please stop campaigning for labor. If labor is elected, immigration may become harder than the current situation with stricter rules on sponsored employer visas or maybe even remove accounting from SOL (ignoring pleas of NAATI, PY, CPA / CAANZ / IPA)
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...edges-stricter-rules-for-skilled-worker-visas
> 
> Just face the fact, more than 60% of Australians are sick of us migrants. So let's abandon our dreams and go home


I think Labor will be stricter mainly on temporary skilled visa not the permanent one.




 you can watch this video from Iscah to understand better the view of Labor. But you are right that if Labor creates a new sol list, accountant might be at risk, I am worried about it too. But lets keep up the hope


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> I hope no one will come to study here after seeing this Liberal drama. Even 80 points is very hard and now. Common !


Exactly. It is better for them to remove accounting from SOL but they won't do that because they need to feed their corrupted cronies- PY and NAATI and universities want to earn money from international students. However, which idiot would want to study accounting if they want to get PR? 90 points? The liberal government is only concerned about money but doesn't care about the long term impact 


I already find it funny that so many people are being scammed by NAATI and PY. I would advise them to spend the $800 on a new handphone instead and the $5000-7000 spent on PY could be spent on round the world holiday trip. I have already seen too many people retaking PTE 5-7 times and 2-3 times for CCL.


----------



## josh118

hannahng21 said:


> I think Labor will be stricter mainly on temporary skilled visa not the permanent one.
> Episode 15 - FOUR visa answers in 5 minutes - YouTube you can watch this video from Iscah to understand better the view of Labor. But you are right that if Labor creates a new sol list, accountant might be at risk, I am worried about it too. But lets keep up the hope


They would not dare to remove accounting from sol cause universities ,py and naati want to earn money from international students. Those good for nothing idiots working in py and naati would be approaching centrelink for handouts if accounting is removed from SOL.


----------



## mrbilly

hannahng21 said:


> I think Labor will be stricter mainly on temporary skilled visa not the permanent one.
> Episode 15 - FOUR visa answers in 5 minutes - YouTube you can watch this video from Iscah to understand better the view of Labor. But you are right that if Labor creates a new sol list, accountant might be at risk, I am worried about it too. But lets keep up the hope


As per the guardian article, Labor "would also crack down on under-qualified temporary workers by using registered training organisations to test workers before a visa was granted." Previously, you are automatically provided you with 485 right after graduation. Instead, you would need to pass a test first before being granted a "visa".

Also, Labor "would legislate to establish an independent Australian skills authority to restrict temporary work visas to jobs where there was a genuine skills shortage." Pro-rata occupations especially accounting are threatened by this due to the massive supply but fewer demand. We all know accounting is on SOL simply because of PY, NAATI & CA / CPAs so there is high probability labor would remove accounting. 

Finally, don't forget that labor makes it very hard for employers to sponsor employees with minimum salary requirements of $65,000. This would be a detriment to those temporary visa holders already working in Australia but below the $65,000 threshold and employers find it too difficult to increase salary to $65,000. 

In short, labor is going to implement a harsher and worse policy than liberal. Though liberal policy is quite messed up, I would prefer to see them win again.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> Exactly. It is better for them to remove accounting from SOL but they won't do that because they need to feed their corrupted cronies- PY and NAATI and universities want to earn money from international students. However, which idiot would want to study accounting if they want to get PR? 90 points? The liberal government is only concerned about money but doesn't care about the long term impact
> 
> I already find it funny that so many people are being scammed by NAATI and PY. I would advise them to spend the $800 on a new handphone instead and the $5000-7000 spent on PY could be spent on round the world holiday trip. I have already seen too many people retaking PTE 5-7 times and 2-3 times for CCL.


Unfortunately, there are so many idiots studying accounting just to get PR. So don't be surprised that the points can go to 85 or even 90 because people tried everything just to get high number of points (PY, NAATI, spouse, regional, age, fake work experience, etc.). I've seen many of my friends trying every trick in the book (PY, NAATI, regional, spouse) to get PR from accounting even though they might be working in 7-Eleven or McDonalds. 

Should accounting be removed, those people working in PY or NAATI would simply find other employments or Centrelink. It is migrants who would suffer because all the money spent are wasted.

In the long term, though, this model can cause Australian education income to fall dramatically due to very low number of students willing to study in Australia.


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> In the long term, though, this model can cause Australian education income to fall dramatically due to very low number of students willing to study in Australia.


This will force those idiots working in the government to improve the quality of the education and not treat international students as cashcows. US and UK do not have to rely on giving PRs to attract international students. That is why Australian education is seen as inferior compared to US and UK education. Many people already know that Australian unis dumb down the syllabus and use PRs to attract intl students.


----------



## auzziedream

mrbilly said:


> As per the guardian article, Labor "would also crack down on under-qualified temporary workers by using registered training organisations to test workers before a visa was granted." Previously, you are automatically provided you with 485 right after graduation. Instead, you would need to pass a test first before being granted a "visa".
> 
> Also, Labor "would legislate to establish an independent Australian skills authority to restrict temporary work visas to jobs where there was a genuine skills shortage." Pro-rata occupations especially accounting are threatened by this due to the massive supply but fewer demand. We all know accounting is on SOL simply because of PY, NAATI & CA / CPAs so there is high probability labor would remove accounting.
> 
> Finally, don't forget that labor makes it very hard for employers to sponsor employees with minimum salary requirements of $65,000. This would be a detriment to those temporary visa holders already working in Australia but below the $65,000 threshold and employers find it too difficult to increase salary to $65,000.
> 
> In short, labor is going to implement a harsher and worse policy than liberal. Though liberal policy is quite messed up, I would prefer to see them win again.




Bro do you work for DIBP ? or Are you a spy of Peter Dutton ?


----------



## sachin.2

*Work Experience*

Hi Experts, 

required some insight on claiming work experience.
Do DIBP consider first year of work as Training period and not consider as actual experience while factoring points for work experience? Example: If i have a total experience of 8 years in accounting, post completion of education, will authority deduct any month/year stating training phase or will whole 8 years be considered as relevant period

Please suggest.

Regards
Sachin


----------



## Faziee

sachin.2 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> required some insight on claiming work experience.
> Do DIBP consider first year of work as Training period and not consider as actual experience while factoring points for work experience? Example: If i have a total experience of 8 years in accounting, post completion of education, will authority deduct any month/year stating training phase or will whole 8 years be considered as relevant period
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Regards
> Sachin


Hi Sachin

You are able to claim work experience points as long as it was paid work over 20 hours a week after completion of study. Best practice is to discuss your situation with a credible MARA agent and get the work assessment done by ipa, cpa or caanz. 

Without work assessment it can be really risky and higher possibility of pic 4020. Get the assessment done first!


----------



## mrbilly

auzziedream said:


> Bro do you work for DIBP ? or Are you a spy of Peter Dutton ?


I'm not working for DOHA or Dutton and initially I have placed hope in the labor policies.
After seeing the labor's policy, however, I would rather have liberal back in power. At least they provide pathway to PR through 3 years' regional stay.


----------



## James018

Found several migrarion agents are taking the advantage of skillselect flaws. 


They are lodging eois at very higher points in a suspended mode and if their clients got what was in the eoi, they unsuspend it. And for this work migration agents are earning $$$$$. 

This is why date of effects are not moving. Someone please do something !!!


----------



## James018

This is the reason why we are being forced to reach high and high, sky high.


----------



## Faziee

How is this possible James? DOE remains the same? Doesn’t that mean they had to achieve that point before lodging with such points?


----------



## handyjohn

Hi James
Even if we suppose to believe what you said. Things are not adding up. Cutoff is continuously going up and up for last 4 years. If someone will lodge 85 eoi now and suspend it. After few months or probably from July the cutoff will be 90 points. Your theory will only work if cutoff remains same for a longer period of time which is not a case in prorata occupations. 
Things are pretty over in 189/190. 491 is the new game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Many applicants even dont know what is eoi. God will help us !


----------



## josh118

Good luck to PY and NAATI. Nobody will be willing to spend money on these rubbish since there is now 0% chance of getting PR. Getting 80 points is already a huge challenge. Those dodgy "educational centers " teaching pte and ccl can prepare to close down. 

The minister who encouraged people to study in regional area is another idiot who doesn't understand the needs of international students. Who wants to study in places like dubbo, orange?


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> Good luck to PY and NAATI. Nobody will be willing to spend money on these rubbish since there is now 0% chance of getting PR. Getting 80 points is already a huge challenge. Those dodgy "educational centers " teaching pte and ccl can prepare to close down.
> 
> The minister who encouraged people to study in regional area is another idiot who doesn't understand the needs of international students. Who wants to study in places like dubbo, orange?


Many migrants have moved to study regional (TAS is currently a favorite place, but many also have started moving to Adelaide) just to chase PR. So it is incorrect to say nobody would want to study regional. Also, many PTE, NAATI & PY centres are currently full with so many trying to chase higher points (encouraged by migration agents). The shift to regional visa would simply cause those people to move regional. So again it is incorrect to say nobody is willing to spend money on those "rubbish"

More importantly, you do not study in Australia to get PR. Nowhere in the visa says you are granted PR if you study in Australia There's a difference between "studying" and "immigration". Govt only invites those for permanent residency for when govt feels they need certain people with "skills" and "experiences in certain fields. It's a simple supply and demand. Moreover, govt does not need to cater much to needs of international students who want to immigrate because they don't have any obligations in the first place to provide its graduates with PR. 

If you do not like that fact, just go home or don't study in Australia at all If you've spent $$$ studying in Australia hoping to get PR, start thinking of going regional or home.


----------



## Faziee

Since you post got deleted.

How is this possible James? DOE remains the same? Doesnâ€™t that mean they had to achieve that point before lodging with such points?


----------



## Faziee

handyjohn said:


> Hi James
> Even if we suppose to believe what you said. Things are not adding up. Cutoff is continuously going up and up for last 4 years. If someone will lodge 85 eoi now and suspend it. After few months or probably from July the cutoff will be 90 points. Your theory will only work if cutoff remains same for a longer period of time which is not a case in prorata occupations.
> Things are pretty over in 189/190. 491 is the new game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will only add up when you understand the system fully. If they claim 85 and suspend then reactivate when they get the point they are jumping a que. 

My question is how come Case officers are overlooking doe and when points were actually gained. I did put an inquiry with dona let’s see what they gotta say.


----------



## Hopeisalive

Hi guys, I'm one of the old forum member of this group. Infact, I have already received my PR as well few months back. Want to give just a little advice, as there is lots of frustration in this group.

I would advice the forum members to serve their energies in increasing the points be it through PY,Spouse or whatever resources they could use. Their is no point requesting the government to change the policy or suggesting to implement fees for every EOI. first of all, there are lots of technicalities involved in these things and immigration won't just implement the changes based on the opinion )suggestions of this forum members. And that's a harsh reality which everyone needs to accept. 

The government has their own priorities and political agendas and which they have to fulfill while making policies. They have their own bodies who look after these affairs , and they are well aware of all the negatives and positives of their policies and systems. 

If you guys can't make or can't convince your governments to bring up better policies in your own countries , why would you expect to change the system in the foreign countries? PS. You only migrate when you are not happy in your own home country leaving behind friends and family.

Lastly, everyone should remember that PR is not the end of world. Try your best to get it but , if for some reason you can't get it don't be disappointed. There's more opportunities and life elsewhere. Just think that you have already spent 30-35 years in your home country and you'll be alright next few years also. Many friends of mine have gone back to their respective countries after studying and working in Australia and trust me many already have better jobs, status than me. They are absolutely enjoying their lives with the families. I hope at least one of the member will be able to think differently after reading this .

And if someone needs to know about my experience or wants free advice , Im always available. But do remember I'm not migration agent. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## James018

<*SNIP*> *See "Moderation", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

I tell you many migration agents are the causes of high cutoff points. They have deliberately gamed the skillselect system.

You would think 85 points would get quick invite and they already had many 85 pointers in the suspended mode which they activate when round starts. They will also charge several thousands for 1 invitation. Is a money making time while we are getting exploited.


----------



## James018

This happened in 2017 especially for Accountants. This happened in 2018. This may well happened in 2019 as well.


----------



## James018

Good luck everyone. I am leaving this Forum permanently.


----------



## Faziee

James, try not naming any migration agent even if they are scumbags cause we need to respect the forum policy if we are to communicate here.


----------



## mrbilly

handyjohn said:


> Hi James
> Even if we suppose to believe what you said. Things are not adding up. Cutoff is continuously going up and up for last 4 years. If someone will lodge 85 eoi now and suspend it. After few months or probably from July the cutoff will be 90 points. Your theory will only work if cutoff remains same for a longer period of time which is not a case in prorata occupations.
> Things are pretty over in 189/190. 491 is the new game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Notice that 189 / 190 starts to get extremely messed up ever since Australia govt abolished the 457 visa. Agents are suddenly worse off because they don't have easy source of money, while other hopefuls are also worse off because they can't get PR by simply working in McDonalds. PM of India even claimed that the scrapping of 457 would affect "trade negotiation" with Australia, which is kind of ridiculous. 

Without an easy pathway to get the work visa, most migrants turned to 189 / 190 hoping to live & work in big cities, where they can earn lots of money and send money back to their home countries (e.g.: India, Nepal, Philippines, China, etc.). 

Of course, many migrants may not be interested in studying carpentry, plumbing or farming because there's no future prospects of earning big $$$ for those kind of jobs either in Australia / overseas. Moreover, their friends & families would mock them for going overseas only to study low skilled jobs. Instead, they would rather study diploma / masters in business / management / software engineering / IT, hoping to get office jobs after getting PR. Along the way, migration agents & migrants themselves make it even worse by submitting multiple EOIs & doing dirty tricks like suspending EOIs and unsuspend it when reaching certain amount of points. 

Therefore, if liberal plans to ask migrants to move regional, that's good because most migrants may not be interested to stay in regional for so long (no prospect for earning big $$$). If labor plans to restrict temporary visas, that's also good because those unscrupulous migration agents would suffer badly and lose income.

In conclusion, let's become farmers and not accountants


----------



## Faziee

I will share the reply from doha as soon as I hear from them. They replied to me pretty quick last time I had an inquiry. Let’s make integrity unit do some work. Cheers!


----------



## Faziee

Mr Billy put in an inquiry about this suspension of eoi. It sounds wrong in all levels! Let’s see what they got to say or at least they will be made aware.


----------



## James018

I am back again !


If skillselect system was reformed, the thing could have been much fairer. No one could have misued the system this way.


----------



## James018

So many people have jumped in a queue all at once. So many got PR but we not even an invite.


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> Therefore, if liberal plans to ask migrants to move regional, that's good because most migrants may not be interested to stay in regional for so long (no prospect for earning big $$$). If labor plans to restrict temporary visas, that's also good because those unscrupulous migration agents would suffer badly and lose income.
> 
> In conclusion, let's become farmers and not accountants


I support Labor's proposal to restrict temporary visa. Now everyone who has completed 2 years of study in Australia can apply for 485 visa even though some of their skills or qualifications are not even in the SOL. This has contributed to overcrowding in major cities and I know many of these "students" make a fortune out of dodgy daigou business by buying tons of milk powder from supermarkets and exporting it back to their home country. Temporary migrants who are doing this should be deported since they are not paying any taxes and their actions have resulted in a shortage of milk powder for local residents. Labor should only allow those with skills on the SOL to be eligible for temporary visa.


----------



## James018

One thing that really shocked me extremely is I was not able to believe how migration agents are exploiting the skillselect system in such degree.


We debate, argue, & share our pain, & anxiety in several ways. 


We thought there were fake eois since October 2018 when suddenly cutoff movement in skilled ocupations slowed down, but this was not really due to fake eois, BUT due to large number of SUSPENDED EOIS that were released by thr MIGRATION AGENTS when their clients got their result either on PY or NAATI/SPOUSE.


Cutoff could have easily moved atleast until December for Accountants on 80 points. 


Therefore, can we all take this issue to Department of Home Affairs or news media? How migration agents will be penalised ? Will their license be cancelled?


----------



## James018

I am hoping Department of Home Affairs will look onto this issue as large number of genuine applicants are simply out of the queue from getting ligitimate invitations.


Whether you all are aware or not, cutoff movement in all occupations slowed down dramatically after September round last year.


As more and more people started passing Naati/PY or getting Spouse points, all their suspended Eois were simply released from the skill select pool. All of the sudden you have 9 days and 6 days movement for Accounting occupation at 300 invites (it moved 70 days in September at 336 invites in Sep 2018), while even non pro rata was moving very slowly on 70, which otherwise could have been running on 65 points. 


As a result, cutoff points have surged significantly in all occupations and has extreme impact on Accounting occupation. 


This will force any EOI applicants to move forward chasing more points doing PY, PTE, NAATI or even getting married but very sadly end up nowhere.


It is very costly for them who dont have an idea how skill select has been improperly used to gain an advantage before you. 


Hope this helps for new EOI applicants as we become the victims already. 

And please raise voice against it.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I am hoping Department of Home Affairs will look onto this issue as large number of genuine applicants are simply out of the queue from getting ligitimate invitations.
> Whether you all are aware or not, cutoff movement in all occupations slowed down dramatically after September round last year.
> As more and more people started passing Naati/PY or getting Spouse points, all their suspended Eois were simply released from the skill select pool. All of the sudden you have 9 days and 6 days movement for Accounting occupation at 300 invites (it moved 70 days in September at 336 invites in Sep 2018), while even non pro rata was moving very slowly on 70, which otherwise could have been running on 65 points.
> As a result, cutoff points have surged significantly in all occupations and has extreme impact on Accounting occupation.
> This will force any EOI applicants to move forward chasing more points doing PY, PTE, NAATI or even getting married but very sadly end up nowhere.
> It is very costly for them who dont have an idea how skill select has been improperly used to gain an advantage before you.
> Hope this helps for new EOI applicants as we become the victims already.
> And please raise voice against it.


Look, it is useless to speak up against this. 

At least both liberal & labor govt is planning to crack down on skilled migration. Then, those "unscrupulous, unethical" agents / people would lose $$$ as time goes on since less people would be interested in migrating to Australia, meaning less clients for them. 

Yes, many honest hopefuls might suffer as well. Nevertheless, at least those "unscrupulous, unethical" agents might also suffer


----------



## James018

We waited and waited hoping for invitation but our PR invitations were stolen and given to their clients for $$$ ((


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> We waited and waited hoping for invitation but our PR invitations were stolen and given to their clients for $$$ ((




If you really wanna do something then go to 

https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/ 

And lodge a formal complaint for unethical practices.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Its more than just a complaint. Skill select needs to be fixed.


Complaining to MARA wont have effect as it cant controll high volume of falsy created eois suspenion mode.


----------



## Rusiru91

Piyali said:


> If you really wanna do something then go to
> 
> https://www.mara.gov.au/using-an-ag...h-your-agent/make-a-complaint-about-an-agent/
> 
> And lodge a formal complaint for unethical practices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I though you left the forum


----------



## James018

Skillselect department dont have an expertise to upgrade the online portal for visa applications. So, you all can claim points in advance i.e if you think you can claim 5 points Naati/Pte/Spouse in future like in 6- 12 months, you just need to tick everywhere possible and suspend your eois. After you get your points just unsuspend then. This will reduce your waiting time. Your date of effect wont change. So you all dont have to be victims like us. For your awareness.


----------



## James018

Also, since your waiting time is uncertain, create 1 eoi every week. For example, if you got 85 points, create eoi on 85 points every week, that total 52 eois per year on 85 points.


----------



## James018

I will ask my kids to play with skillselect so they can play games.


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> I will ask my kids to play with skillselect so they can play games.


You have kids already?


----------



## hannahng21

I think the way agents active suspended EOI like James said is very risky since CO can easily notice that you claim points in advance when they check your date of effect and your documents (PY graduation date, PTE test date,...) and obviously they're gonna question about that or ban you for that reason.


----------



## James018

I agree with what mrbilly said in the comments previously. Yes, many Accounting graduates now have stopped spending on PY, NAATI & PTE. I already have few friends who are just earning thinking Accounting have no opportunity to PR. As a result many of these 
unscrupulous agents will lose revenue from them. Feeling happy )


----------



## Piyali

James018 said:


> Also, since your waiting time is uncertain, create 1 eoi every week. For example, if you got 85 points, create eoi on 85 points every week, that total 52 eois per year on 85 points.




Why don’t you do it.
At least forum members get some relief from your propaganda posts. Please don’t motivate innocent people towards 4020. Everyone knows this won’t work at all. Do you think immigration people are dumb or small kids sitting over there whom you can fool easily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suresh_441189

*EOI detail 263111*

Hi Friends, 

Anyone got VIC's invite with 70 points in the last few months. If yes then pls confirm time duration from DOE to pre-invite. Thanks 
Job code- 263111
points: 65+5 190 VIC 

Any hope for 70 point applicants.


----------



## SAMYBOY

James018 said:


> I will ask my kids to play with skillselect so they can play games.


So have you got kids?


----------



## Rusiru91

Piyali said:


> Why don’t you do it.
> At least forum members get some relief from your propaganda posts. Please don’t motivate innocent people towards 4020. Everyone knows this won’t work at all. Do you think immigration people are dumb or small kids sitting over there whom you can fool easily?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you go with the Work exp assessment?


----------



## James018

If immgration people were smart, they would have fixed skillselect already lol


----------



## James018

They just dont have feelings like us even though they are human


----------



## James018

If we were citizesn of Australia, skillselect would have been fixed years ago.


----------



## Hopeisalive

James018 said:


> If immgration people were smart, they would have fixed skillselect already lol


They are smart enough, thatsy they only take genuine applicants from the skillselect. Thousands of people can put up their profile in skillselect but only the genuine will go through.


----------



## James018

Hopeisalive said:


> They are smart enough, thatsy they only take genuine applicants from the skillselect. Thousands of people can put up their profile in skillselect but only the genuine will go through.


 I didn't know that mate. Are they really SMART? ? I think yes, there are very very SMART to get skilled applicants from SKILLSELECT. Thanks mate. Keep dreaming with SKILLSELECT, you will get invite soon.


----------



## Rusiru91

Can't believe people are still coming to Study Accounting IT in Sydney and Melbourne ..poor guys


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

Rusiru91 said:


> Can't believe people are still coming to Study Accounting IT in Sydney and Melbourne ..poor guys


Not everyone is looking to stay on for PR though.

Most will go back and live like princes / princesses back home.


----------



## Rusiru91

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Not everyone is looking to stay on for PR though.
> 
> Most will go back and live like princes / princesses back home.


Yea right :crazy: If they after a better education and a good time, US will be a better option


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea right :crazy: If they after a better education and a good time, US will be a better option


Not necessarily. Australia has some of the best universities in the world (Uni Melb, UNSW, Monash, etc.) and is closer to home compared to the US. 

Moreover, migration agents keep saying that the cut is not significant and that 160,000 is a lot of place. Most migrants do not know about this and blindly trust their agents. Only in a few years in future we will see a drop in student visa numbers due to migrants unwilling to study in Australia restricting migration options.


----------



## Faziee

Will it come down to 85 this coming round (189)? Please share thoughts. James and mrbilly no politics or regional crap please.


----------



## Thpham

Most likely not, I think they ran out of quota already and just want to play safe until new government take power.


----------



## Faziee

So we will have a round of 100 with no accounting, possibly?


----------



## josh118

Rusiru91 said:


> Can't believe people are still coming to Study Accounting IT in Sydney and Melbourne ..poor guys


It is alright if people come to just study and have no intention of getting PR. Many people study subjects which are not in the SOL as well

I can't believe people are still wasting money and time to study py, naati, pte. Stop feeding these greedy organizations. They only want your money and labour. I think many PY schools will shut down if this continues. My PY internship boss asked me to stay in Australia to work for him for free and my NAATI tutor asked me to attend more lessons cause he said I was weak. Sorry, I have already found a lucrative job back home and I do not have to cheat to earn a living like PY and Naati people.


----------



## Faziee

can we see a 600 round by any chance to finish the year’s intake with a bang? At a bit of movement in 85?


----------



## James018

Faziee said:


> Will it come down to 85 this coming round (189)? Please share thoughts. James and mrbilly no politics or regional crap please.


 I have very easy anwere to your question. On April 16 th, Doha invited almost all Accountants on 85 for 190 NSW. Tell me where were you ?

On May 16th, they may again invite all 85 like you. Both 189 & 190 are same. Both are PR. You can live anywhere even with 190 NSW, it is not mandatory until today. 

So, once you get invited under 190NSW this May, simply UNSUSPEND your EOI and allow other a fair chance. Look, you atleast have 85. 

Thank you.


----------



## James018

Thpham said:


> Most likely not, I think they ran out of quota already and just want to play safe until new government take power.


 Actual quota is 43990 places equivalent to 30000 invitations throughout the year. But what this government has done is rubbish. They sent just over 22000 invitatios with 35% wastes invite. On top of that, they allowed few migration agents to manupulate eoi system resulting (very misleading) in severe delay in movement and rise in cutoff. In addition, they have also allowed fake eois. This government doesnt know how to clean the system, how to install security features in so-called government online system for visa purpose. So what is the point of trusting this government? ?

Actual applicants lodging visa could be 22000*0.7=15400 Primary applicants, which is equivalent to 15600 invitations sent a year ago. 

They still can send 10000 invitations but they are not generous interms of valuing hardworking migrants like you because they are conservative government dominated by right wing MPS.


----------



## James018

Faziee said:


> can we see a 600 round by any chance to finish the yearâ€™️s intake with a bang? At a bit of movement in 85?


 If Labor wins the government, a normal invitation round will commence in June, clearing backlog of almost all 85 pointers. 


In the meantime, accept your offer if 190 NSW comes through. 

Cheers.


----------



## James018

Faziee said:


> So we will have a round of 100 with no accounting, possibly?


 I doubt there will be invitation round this 11th May. Invitation round dates are subject to change. May be after 18th May.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will it come down to 85 this coming round (189)? Please share thoughts. James and mrbilly no politics or regional crap please.
> 
> 
> 
> I have very easy anwere to your question. On April 16 th, Doha invited almost all Accountants on 85 for 190 NSW. Tell me where were you ?
> 
> On May 16th, they may again invite all 85 like you. Both 189 & 190 are same. Both are PR. You can live anywhere even with 190 NSW, it is not mandatory until today.
> 
> So, once you get invited under 190NSW this May, simply UNSUSPEND your EOI and allow other a fair chance. Look, you atleast have 85.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

 Suspend Your Eoi.


----------



## James018

josh118 said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe people are still coming to Study Accounting IT in Sydney and Melbourne ..poor guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is alright if people come to just study and have no intention of getting PR. Many people study subjects which are not in the SOL as well
> 
> I can't believe people are still wasting money and time to study py, naati, pte. Stop feeding these greedy organizations. They only want your money and labour. I think many PY schools will shut down if this continues. My PY internship boss asked me to stay in Australia to work for him for free and my NAATI tutor asked me to attend more lessons cause he said I was weak. Sorry, I have already found a lucrative job back home and I do not have to cheat to earn a living like PY and Naati people.
Click to expand...

 New Graduates are already considering different pathway. Most of them are not actually doing PROFESSIONAL YEAR but at least passing PTE in the meantime. 


If this trend continues, there will be economic crisis. We not far away for next financial crisis to be honest.


----------



## James018

If Bill Shorten can increase the refugee intake to 35000.

If Bill Shorten can remove the cap of parent visas and reduce the visa fees by over 70%.

Are you all still doubt he will close your pathway?

Bill Shorten is your nexr Prime Minister. 


Good night everybody.


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> So we will have a round of 100 with no accounting, possibly?


Yea..next two 189 rounds will be 100 each i reckon


----------



## James018

How many got 85 please? 

Drop your comments


----------



## emios88

Rusiru91 said:


> Yea..next two 189 rounds will be 100 each i reckon


Welcome to sri lanka


----------



## James018

How many people are here on 85 please?
Drop your comments below or say hi .

Thanks.


----------



## James018

How many people are currently doing Professional Year, NAATI & Pte please ?

Say Hellow?


----------



## James018

Where all all the Accountants??

Say Hello !


----------



## James018

There is a strong possibility that 190NSW going to invite applicants again and this time could be huge and some 80 pointers waiting from Aug to Sept might have a chance. 

Whoever waiting on 85 may get 190 NSW if you have showed interest under 190 NSW.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

James018 said:


> There is a strong possibility that 190NSW going to invite applicants again and this time could be huge and some 80 pointers waiting from Aug to Sept might have a chance.
> 
> Whoever waiting on 85 may get 190 NSW if you have showed interest under 190 NSW.


As per immitracker, there are 2 85 pointers waiting.


----------



## hoandang

mrbilly said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Please respect other people who are looking for advice in this accountant forum by not posting useless political information. Remember, this forum is not about being political thoughts, but simply helping out accountants with relevant advice (not political thoughts or wishful hopes despite evidence to the contrary).


<*SNIP*> *See "Moderation", here": https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*

I just added him to the ignore list.


----------



## Rusiru91

I reckon 80 accountants might get a chance this month 190 nsw round ..good luck everyone


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> I reckon 80 accountants might get a chance this month 190 nsw round ..good luck everyone


 I hope so. My 189 eoi will be automatically withdrawn once I accept 190 NSW.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I hope so. My 189 eoi will be automatically withdrawn once I accept 190 NSW.


What' s your eoi date buddy


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> What' s your eoi date buddy


 first week of September 2018 mate

Already waited for 8 months on 80 points. I am very frustrated. Done everything from Master degree for 24 months, PY for 1 year, PTE 1 year, to NAATI 8 months.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> first week of September 2018 mate
> 
> Already waited for 8 months on 80 points. I am very frustrated. Done everything from Master degree for 24 months, PY for 1 year, PTE 1 year, to NAATI 8 months.


I completely spent my whole 485 visa doing PY, PTE, Naati mate. 

We are treated like a cash cow by unethical migration agents and the current government. Our generation suffered a lot.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I completely spent my whole 485 visa doing PY, PTE, Naati mate.
> 
> We are treated like a cash cow by unethical migration agents and the current government. Our generation suffered a lot.


You will get the invite this round from 190 nsw mate..don't worry


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> You will get the invite this round from 190 nsw mate..don't worry


Seriously, 

You 2 need to stop spamming the thread and spreading rubbish. 
Invite this round on 80+5 from NSW 190???? What a joke

WHERE DID YOU POSSIBLY GET THAT FROM? 

NSW 190 has been inviting people on 85+5 past few months (for sure last month APril 16-18). And in the past NSW invited 80+5 but for people with 1 year work experience. 

Still there is no clear transparent statistics on 190 like 189, so stop predicting based on no concrete evidence.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Seriously,
> 
> You 2 need to stop spamming the thread and spreading rubbish.
> Invite this round on 80+5 from NSW 190???? What a joke
> 
> WHERE DID YOU POSSIBLY GET THAT FROM?
> 
> NSW 190 has been inviting people on 85+5 past few months (for sure last month APril 16-18). And in the past NSW invited 80+5 but for people with 1 year work experience.
> 
> Still there is no clear transparent statistics on 190 like 189, so stop predicting based on no concrete evidence.


When did I spammed anyone? I was predicting based on the last two years invitation rounds on may. If you don't agree just scroll down lad ...lol :brick:


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> When did I spammed anyone? I was predicting based on the last two years invitation rounds on may. If you don't agree just scroll down lad ...lol :brick:


Well you reassured him that he would get an 190 NSW invite this month. 

That is more of a statement than a predictation and it confuses other readers of this thread.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> Well you reassured him that he would get an 190 NSW invite this month.
> 
> That is more of a statement than a predictation and it confuses other readers of this thread.


It was my suggestion and i was trying to calm him down.which got nothing to do with you. if you have look at his previous posts , clearly he's depressed .. So just trying to shed some light to his hopes... Also this is something irreverent to you , why bother commenting?


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rusiru91 said:


> It was my suggestion and i was trying to calm him down.which got nothing to do with you. if you have look at his previous posts , clearly he's depressed .. So just trying to shed some light to his hopes... Also this is something irreverent to you , why bother commenting?


What do you mean calm him down. 
What happens when he doesnt get invited this month from NSW 190. 

Again, I think your statement/prediction is LUDICROUS. And it has absolutely no solid evidence to support that. 80+5 get invited from 190 NSW this month? 

Even though I disagree with what you think, I would not go around spreading my baseless opinion to other people. 

He is gonna be more depressed thanks to you to getting his hopes up and he has been spamming this thread to the point I cant take it anymore.


----------



## James018

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What do you mean calm him down.
> What happens when he doesnt get invited this month from NSW 190.
> 
> Again, I think your statement/prediction is LUDICROUS. And it has absolutely no solid evidence to support that. 80+5 get invited from 190 NSW this month?
> 
> Even though I disagree with what you think, I would not go around spreading my baseless opinion to other people.
> 
> He is gonna be more depressed thanks to you to getting his hopes up and he has been spamming this thread to the point I cant take it anymore.


We all are depressed not just you and me. 

Why they want to hurt immigrants when the country is itself is the immigrant country? I hope they will pay a price for this on 18th May.


----------



## outrageous_view

Nothing will change on the 18th of may. Stop being so obsessed with conspiracies.


----------



## Rusiru91

AnxietyAttack9x said:


> What do you mean calm him down.
> What happens when he doesnt get invited this month from NSW 190.
> 
> Again, I think your statement/prediction is LUDICROUS. And it has absolutely no solid evidence to support that. 80+5 get invited from 190 NSW this month?
> 
> Even though I disagree with what you think, I would not go around spreading my baseless opinion to other people.
> 
> He is gonna be more depressed thanks to you to getting his hopes up and he has been spamming this thread to the point I cant take it anymore.


Mate..Give me one good reason why he should trust me or you...lol. Im not mara agent nor immi official. Anyone with a proper brain would know that..I just told him what I felt like based on my personal assumptions, I dont see anything wrong with it..No one really knows what will happen in coming rounds. So what's the fuss about? Also, if you disagree that fine. Like I said, this is upto him whether to trust me or not and if you can't take his posts just adjust the forum setting accordingly rather than whinging here . You're just been childish :kiss:


----------



## Rusiru91

outrageous_view said:


> Nothing will change on the 18th of may. Stop being so obsessed with conspiracies.


So what you're saying is there will no invitation round at all? well that's a bold statement


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> So what you're saying is there will no invitation round at all? well that's a bold statement


No what he meant is invitation round would continue, but accountants would receive a very low number of invitations.

In light of the overall immigration restrictions & accountants being highly discriminated against since 2017, this is to be expected. So for those accounting grads that are either working as accountants or working somewhere else, be ready to be pack up your bags & go home or regional.


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> No what he meant is invitation round would continue, but accountants would receive a very low number of invitations.
> 
> In light of the overall immigration restrictions & accountants being highly discriminated against since 2017, this is to be expected. So for those accounting grads that are either working as accountants or working somewhere else, be ready to be pack up your bags & go home or regional.


Im talking about 190 nsw..not 189


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> No what he meant is invitation round would continue, but accountants would receive a very low number of invitations.
> 
> In light of the overall immigration restrictions & accountants being highly discriminated against since 2017, this is to be expected. So for those accounting grads that are either working as accountants or working somewhere else, be ready to be pack up your bags & go home or regional.


 Accountants ceiling for the year 2012/13 : 10440, year 2013/14 : 9720, year 2014/15 : 5478, year 2015/16 : 2525, year 2016/17 : 2500, year 2017/18: 2858, year 2018/19: 2653 till date. 


It started since 2015 July. 4 years of chaos.


----------



## mrbilly

Rusiru91 said:


> Im talking about 190 nsw..not 189


I'm referring to both, seeing that some people from October / November with 1 year experience @ 80 are still waiting for invitations and they are not invited even in Feb / March.

If someone is depressed with Permanent Residency issue, he / she can consult the service of a professional psychology instead of disturbing other people. Giving false assurance would also make that person even more depressed, especially when that assurance turns out to be false. So it is preferable to face the reality and go regional / home or find other alternatives such as spending more money on student visa.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im talking about 190 nsw..not 189
> 
> 
> 
> I'm referring to both, seeing that some people from October / November with 1 year experience @ 80 are still waiting for invitations and they are not invited even in Feb / March.
> 
> If someone is depressed with Permanent Residency issue, he / she can consult the service of a professional psychology instead of disturbing other people. Giving false assurance would also make that person even more depressed, especially when that assurance turns out to be false. So it is preferable to face the reality and go regional / home or find other alternatives such as spending more money on student visa.
Click to expand...

I am not sure how it works but i know people from this forum as well as personally who got invitation with 80 +5 with one year work exp in november / early december.


----------



## Rusiru91

Rockstarapaque said:


> I am not sure how it works but i know people from this forum as well as personally who got invitation with 80 +5 with one year work exp in november / early december.


From last invitation round for 190 nsw...they invited people with 85+5 for state.. even the people without exp got invited , so let's hope the trend will continue


----------



## AnxietyAttack9x

Rockstarapaque said:


> I am not sure how it works but i know people from this forum as well as personally who got invitation with 80 +5 with one year work exp in november / early december.


That is exactly what Iam saying. 

Several months ago, NSW 190 invited 80+5 with superior English and 1 year work experience. 

Recently NSW 190 invited 85+5 (no work experience is fine as long as you get 85). 

So what Rusiru91 told James018 was totally baseless with nothing concrete. 
James018 only has 80 points with 0 work experience, why give him false hope that he would get NSW 190 invitation this May round??


----------



## cbliao

Rusiru91 said:


> From last invitation round for 190 nsw...they invited people with 85+5 for state.. even the people without exp got invited , so let's hope the trend will continue




Hi I have read through your comments, what I suggest is don’t be optimistic! 189 and NSW 190 will never invite 80 pointers again. That is a solid fact! Next year we will only have 10000 allocations, how come they will invite 80 pointers, besides for the next two months, DOHA will only send around 100 per months, because they have already sent over 20000 invitations. NSW 190 has basically the same points or minus 5 point(but with working experiences) as 189 for last two years. Don’t waste money on 189 or NSW 190. Just go to regional Australia, or Canada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

For some it would be best to wait till November and continue to work on increasing points. In November if the legislation reforms are made effective then single applicants will be benefited the most with 10 points whereas people with partners will only gain 5 points unless they got a skilled partner. 

Permanent residency keeps getting tougher no doubt but don’t sit there being upset. Continue to grow and do as much as you can if it happens great if not then there might be better opportunities waiting somewhere else. I personally think regional Australia PR scheme will not be very popular with international students who don’t come from rich families. These students need work (cash in hand) to survive and regional Australia doesn’t have that. Which makes Canada a better option to study/work for future international students. People who are already here and wanting pr after study will continue to stay in Sydney, Melbourne etc. as long as they can with whatever visa. 

I don’t think we will get invites before July for 189 and 190 is so unpredictable. The last two round of 100 invites was a bit of a joke for majority of us. 90 points is insane! Anyone got any inside information from Mara agents about invites? Predictions? It’s good to give it a read that why I joined this forum.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> For some it would be best to wait till November and continue to work on increasing points. In November if the legislation reforms are made effective then single applicants will be benefited the most with 10 points whereas people with partners will only gain 5 points unless they got a skilled partner.
> 
> Permanent residency keeps getting tougher no doubt but donâ€™t sit there being upset. Continue to grow and do as much as you can if it happens great if not then there might be better opportunities waiting somewhere else. I personally think regional Australia PR scheme will not be very popular with international students who donâ€™t come from rich families. These students need work (cash in hand) to survive and regional Australia doesnâ€™t have that. Which makes Canada a better option to study/work for future international students. People who are already here and wanting pr after study will continue to stay in Sydney, Melbourne etc. as long as they can with whatever visa.
> 
> I donâ€™t think we will get invites before July for 189 and 190 is so unpredictable. The last two round of 100 invites was a bit of a joke for majority of us. 90 points is insane! Anyone got any inside information from Mara agents about invites? Predictions? Itâ€™s good to give it a read that why I joined this forum.


One of the ways to grow and do as much as you can is to go regional. Contrary to your belief about regional being unpopular, many hopefuls have moved to Tasmania & Adelaide just hoping to get 489 TAS / Adelaide. If you continue to stay in Melbourne / Sydney as long as possible, you're not doing your best because you're just running towards a wall. So be flexible, don't be stubborn and try other pathways such as regional study (TAS & Adelaide can be good options, also Ballarat in VIC or Newcastle in NSW) or else go home

An inside tip from my MARA agent, take a further non pro-rata course such as motor mechanics, sheetmetal trades workers and machinists. They have more ceilings than accountants but very few applicants. Moreover, you can find more jobs by being a motor mechanics / machinists instead of the highly competitive accounting. The $$$ from those machinist, trades workers job are also quite good. 

Note: one of my friends went to Tasmania and has secured 489. Another has also moved to Tas and finds cash paying jobs while studying. So it's not impossible to find cash paying jobs in regional such as Tasmania or Adelaide


----------



## Faziee

mrbilly said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some it would be best to wait till November and continue to work on increasing points. In November if the legislation reforms are made effective then single applicants will be benefited the most with 10 points whereas people with partners will only gain 5 points unless they got a skilled partner.
> 
> Permanent residency keeps getting tougher no doubt but donâ€™️t sit there being upset. Continue to grow and do as much as you can if it happens great if not then there might be better opportunities waiting somewhere else. I personally think regional Australia PR scheme will not be very popular with international students who donâ€™️t come from rich families. These students need work (cash in hand) to survive and regional Australia doesnâ€™️t have that. Which makes Canada a better option to study/work for future international students. People who are already here and wanting pr after study will continue to stay in Sydney, Melbourne etc. as long as they can with whatever visa.
> 
> I donâ€™️t think we will get invites before July for 189 and 190 is so unpredictable. The last two round of 100 invites was a bit of a joke for majority of us. 90 points is insane! Anyone got any inside information from Mara agents about invites? Predictions? Itâ€™️s good to give it a read that why I joined this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the ways to grow and do as much as you can is to go regional. Contrary to your belief about regional being unpopular, many hopefuls have moved to Tasmania & Adelaide just hoping to get 489 TAS / Adelaide. If you continue to stay in Melbourne / Sydney as long as possible, you're not doing your best because you're just running towards a wall. So be flexible, don't be stubborn and try other pathways such as regional study (TAS & Adelaide can be good options, also Ballarat in VIC or Newcastle in NSW) or else go home
> 
> An inside tip from my MARA agent, take a further non pro-rata course such as motor mechanics, sheetmetal trades workers and machinists. They have more ceilings than accountants but very few applicants. Moreover, you can find more jobs by being a motor mechanics / machinists instead of the highly competitive accounting. The $$$ from those machinist, trades workers job are also quite good.
> 
> Note: one of my friends went to Tasmania and has secured 489. Another has also moved to Tas and finds cash paying jobs while studying. So it's not impossible to find cash paying jobs in regional such as Tasmania or Adelaide
Click to expand...

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content" here,: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
Sup with you and telling people to go regional? Contrary to what belief? 489? Where did that come from? Who are you telling people to go home? Hahahahaha Talking motor mechanics, trades in an eoi submitted accountant thread. Please <*SNIP*> lets talk about possibilities of getting an invite for accountants who have already submitted their expression of interest in coming rounds.


----------



## cbliao

Faziee said:


> <*SNIP*> Sup with you and telling people to go regional? Contrary to what belief? 489? Where did that come from? Who are you telling people to go home? Hahahahaha Talking motor mechanics, trades in an eoi submitted accountant thread. Please <*SNIP*>, lets talk about possibilities of getting an invite for accountants who have already submitted their expression of interest in coming rounds.




I think mr bility is right, 80 pointers for 189 seem no chance at all, including me. Even 85 are in danger in the new FY. So find alternative way is the best thing to do. Don’t spread fake hope for 80 pointers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faziee

Never mentioned anything about 80 points getting pr neither have I given any hope. I am not in a place to do so there are professionals in the migration field which would be a more credible source. I don’t know from where this billy guy came quoted my message and started preaching religion, beliefs and telling me to go home.


----------



## mrbilly

Faziee said:


> Never mentioned anything about 80 points getting pr neither have I given any hope. I am not in a place to do so there are professionals in the migration field which would be a more credible source. I donâ€™t know from where this billy guy came quoted my message and started preaching religion, beliefs and telling me to go home.


Contrary to your own statement


Faziee said:


> . I personally think regional Australia PR scheme will not be very popular with international students who donâ€™t come from rich families. These students need work (cash in hand) to survive and regional Australia doesnâ€™t have that. Which makes Canada a better option to study/work for future international students. People who are already here and wanting pr after study will continue to stay in Sydney, Melbourne etc. as long as they can with whatever visa.


many are willing to go regional, as evidenced this news article https://www.theadvocate.com.au/story/5850111/mainland-and-overseas-migrants-keep-arriving/

Therefore, I am actually reinforcing your own statement


Faziee said:


> Continue to grow and do as much as you can if it happens great if not then there might be better opportunities waiting somewhere else .


by suggesting some other alternatives that may be taken for those finding it too hard 
to get 85 / 90 in accounting, such as taking other low demand qualifications or going regional. 

Rather than hitting a wall without results due to accounting being too highly competitive, I'm suggesting other alternatives as per the article below

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...obs-can-get-you-permanent-residency-australia

If you managed to get 85 points, congratulations. But think of others stuck @ 75 or 80 and can't increase the points further. At least there are some solutions provided instead of wild predictions or doubtful "insider" info


----------



## Faziee

Hey Billy calm down mate. Please dont make wild assumptions (me being on 85 points whatever, I might have hoped it comes down to 85 soon but never mentioned I am on 85). You are referencing articles that are based on assumptions and overall migration needs for Australia. I have never mentioned regional is a bad idea for someone starting fresh. Since you are analysing my statements very closely get a friend with you and ask their opion on what I am saying. I just hope we can keep this thread to discuss about Accountants and the possibility of them getting an invite instead of telling people to study something else or go home.


----------



## Rusiru91

Faziee said:


> Hey Billy calm down mate. Please dont make wild assumptions (me being on 85 points whatever, I might have hoped it comes down to 85 soon but never mentioned I am on 85). You are referencing articles that are based on assumptions and overall migration needs for Australia. I have never mentioned regional is a bad idea for someone starting fresh. Since you are analysing my statements very closely get a friend with you and ask their opion on what I am saying. I just hope we can keep this thread to discuss about Accountants and the possibility of them getting an invite instead of telling people to study something else or go home.


Don't even bother commenting here mate. If you post something positive here or share some good information all these lost souls wills charge towards ya. Better to keep all the positive energy with ya . Otherwise these negatively inspired aspirants will consume you


----------



## mrbilly

Here's another update, invitation round has happened with very few invites again. 

Accountants are @ 90 points again, the breakdown for one of which is as follows;

age-30
pte-20
bachelor study in aussie-20
1 year australian work experience-5
py-5
naati-5
partner skill-5

Total: 90 points


----------



## prseeker

Hi Guys, 

What is the expected wait for an invitation on 70 Points. I am asking this for a friend.


----------



## Abid_R

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> What is the expected wait for an invitation on 70 Points. I am asking this for a friend.


If from accounting... What about "Never"...!!!

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## mklam90

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the expected wait for an invitation on 70 Points. I am asking this for a friend.


Don't listen to others. Your friend should be getting an invitation in the 1st round of new FY. Get their documents ready to submit!


----------



## James018

prseeker said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the expected wait for an invitation on 70 Points. I am asking this for a friend.


 He might get invited by NSW 190 in few days.


----------



## James018

Hope all 85 pointers get cleared in tonight round.


All the best to 85 pointers and 80 pointers.

I hope 80 pointers get invited by NSW 190. 


Cheers !!!


----------



## shaon9

The invitation round already went through yesterday and there wasn’t any invites for accountants I believe. ☹


----------



## James018

I heard there was big round yesterday. All 90/95 pointers got invited. 


10 of my friends who got 90 and 5 of them on 95 invited. 


1 on 100 and 1 on 105 points also got invited. 



Cheers.


----------



## Rusiru91

shaon9 said:


> The invitation round already went through yesterday and there wasn’t any invites for accountants I believe. ☹


What's your score and eoi date mate?


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> I heard there was big round yesterday. All 90/95 pointers got invited.
> 
> 
> 10 of my friends who got 90 and 5 of them on 95 invited.
> 
> 
> 1 on 100 and 1 on 105 points also got invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Far out 100 points...good for them


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there was big round yesterday. All 90/95 pointers got invited.
> 
> 
> 10 of my friends who got 90 and 5 of them on 95 invited.
> 
> 
> 1 on 100 and 1 on 105 points also got invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Far out 100 points...good for them
Click to expand...

 Yes 1 one my friend got invited on 105 points as well.

Cheers.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard there was big round yesterday. All 90/95 pointers got invited.
> 
> 
> 10 of my friends who got 90 and 5 of them on 95 invited.
> 
> 
> 1 on 100 and 1 on 105 points also got invited.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Far out 100 points...good for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes 1 one my friends got invited on 105 points as well.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...

 He is very happy now to be able to get invited on 105 points.


----------



## James018

You all can get invited as well. Simply increase your eoi point to 100 or 105 and wait for invitation. Its so easy.

Cheers.


----------



## Faziee

James, you are not helping? Why encourage something dodgy? Lets see what happens in the new financial year. Dont forget every fake eoi created out of frustration will take one spot away. These rounds were gonna be like this we all knew it. We need to see the trend after the financial year.


----------



## James018

I just revealing the reality and creating jokes so skillselect take immediate actions to fix the issue.


----------



## hannahng21

James018 said:


> I just revealing the reality and creating jokes so skillselect take immediate actions to fix the issue.


What if they still dont fix it? then you are stealing other's slots. Thats sad that you knew the impact of fake EOIs and you are making it.


----------



## josh118

My migration agent asked me why I haven't done anything to increase the points. So they think it is very easy to increase points to 90 and they think i am so stupid to be scammed by skillselect. Sorry, I will not be spending anymore money on this scam. 

Some people are still spending tonnes of money retaking PTE, naati etc and currently have only 60 points. They are happy to be scammed.


----------



## James018

Even agents put dummy eois to check how cutoff is moving.

Lets say, there are 100 agents, lodging dummy eois of on 85 Accountants.


Thats what happening.


----------



## James018

And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?


So what's your contingency plan mate?


----------



## James018

Rusiru91 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your contingency plan mate?
Click to expand...

Saving money and going back home for stable life ahead.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your contingency plan mate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saving money and going back home for stable life ahead.
Click to expand...

 I would have saved atleast $40000, if I didnt do PTE, NAATI & PY mate.


----------



## liloreokid

James018 said:


> And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?



Just curious, how do you know this is happening?


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> I would have saved atleast $40000, if I didnt do PTE, NAATI & PY mate.







ABC News reported that international students are treated as cash cows in Australia

Perhaps we should inform ABC how students are also being scammed by the skillselect system and how many students ended up with nothing after studying PY, NAATI and whatever nonsense.


----------



## James018

liloreokid said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now these agents are checking by lodging dummy 90 points eoi to see how much 90 is moving till what date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, how do you know this is happening?
Click to expand...

 So much is happening because of this government. Its very very unfair. They cant just close the system to invite applicants all of the sudden. They have mentioned 190k for 2018/19 but yet they considering 160k which they declared for next fy. Ver very angry I am and they are very very misleading. Dirty politics. I hate a lot and will hate even after I got my citizenship.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> Cash Cows: Australian universities making billions out of international students | Four Corners - YouTube
> 
> ABC News reported that international students are treated as cash cows in Australia
> 
> Perhaps we should inform ABC how students are also being scammed by the skillselect system and how many students ended up with nothing after studying PY, NAATI and whatever nonsense.


When you apply to study in Australia, govt never promises to give you permanent residency. Your student visa is only "student", not "residency". It is your own choice to study in Australia instead of somewhere else such as USA or Canada. Similarly, taking PY or NAATI never guarantees PR. It is your own choice to pay for those, and nowhere in the agreement of PY or NAATI says you would be granted "PR".

Therefore, if you want to get PR by paying, you can simply invest $1.5 million instead of paying for PY / NAATI. I'm sure govt is aware of the limitations of skillselect but in light of the coming election, there are far more critical things to take care of.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> So much is happening because of this government. Its very very unfair. They cant just close the system to invite applicants all of the sudden. They have mentioned 190k for 2018/19 but yet they considering 160k which they declared for next fy. Ver very angry I am and they are very very misleading. Dirty politics. I hate a lot and will hate even after I got my citizenship.


If you hate the govt in Australia, why even bother moving to Australia?

Govt has every right to reduce quota as per demand of Australia. If you do not like it, don't come to Australia in the first place.


----------



## josh118

I don't know how those with 75-80points are feeling now. All of them would have to leave once 485 visa expires.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> I don't know how those with 75-80points are feeling now. All of them would have to leave once 485 visa expires.


No they can study further for masters or diploma.
Many may continue their studies in Tasmania, Adelaide or Darwin (all regional), hoping to get other alternatives such as 489.

There are many examples of people already going to TAS to claim regional 5 points.


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> No they can study further for masters or diploma.
> Many may continue their studies in Tasmania, Adelaide or Darwin (all regional), hoping to get other alternatives such as 489.
> 
> There are many examples of people already going to TAS to claim regional 5 points.


yes continue studying and being treated as a cash cow in your 30s while your peers back home already have 7-8 years of work experience. 

This regional study scheme is just to extract more money from cash cows.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> yes continue studying and being treated as a cash cow in your 30s while your peers back home already have 7-8 years of work experience.
> 
> This regional study scheme is just to extract more money from cash cows.


Of course it is. Many are desperate to do anything for PR so that they are willing to do extreme measures such as continuously studying diploma in mgmt / marketing and not counting the potential costs involved. 

That's why, rather than continuously waste money, better come back home and earn lots of money while in the process accumulating work experience.Then, later you may have option to either come back to Australia to study and hopefully gain PR or stay home & have a comfortable life. Alternatively, invest $1.5 million


----------



## kaju

Strong opinions are fine, but personal attacks of any sort are not.

See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594

*ALL MEMBERS*, please consider this warning seriously - in future, offenders in this thread will receive infractions rather than warnings - and they may already have accrued one or two of those.

*Note that a third infraction generates an automatic, permanent ban from the forum.*

Thank you.


----------



## prseeker

Abid_R said:


> If from accounting... What about "Never"...!!!
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Wow. Thats something I was not aware of. Let me tell the dude about it.


----------



## hannahng21

As far as I know, DOHA actually has their own target of the number of accountants they have to invite per year. Wasted EOIs will not reduce the number of actual accountant intake but it will take longer time for us to be invited and by waiting longer, many of us lose points (PTE expire, age point) and expire visa. The more wasted EOIs, the more invitations they wil issue as they still need to achieve their quota. I normally see Iscah make prediction like that and Iscah staff are ex-staff in DOHA, thats why I tend to trust their info.

Wait until November, if the new point test comes into effect, 80 pointers might get a chance to be invited.


----------



## Melodies7788

hannahng21 said:


> As far as I know, DOHA actually has their own target of the number of accountants they have to invite per year. Wasted EOIs will not reduce the number of actual accountant intake but it will take longer time for us to be invited and by waiting longer, many of us lose points (PTE expire, age point) and expire visa. The more wasted EOIs, the more invitations they wil issue as they still need to achieve their quota. I normally see Iscah make prediction like that and Iscah staff are ex-staff in DOHA, thats why I tend to trust their info.
> 
> Wait until November, if the new point test come into effect, 80 pointers might get chance to be invited.


So for current situation until nov 19, there will be no chances for accountant with 80 points? just wondering anyone know how the 190 NSW work?


----------



## Thpham

Melodies7788 said:


> So for current situation until nov 19, there will be no chances for accountant with 80 points? just wondering anyone know how the 190 NSW work?


If you have 5 points for work experience, may be a slim chance, otherwise, no chance at all.


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> Of course it is. Many are desperate to do anything for PR so that they are willing to do extreme measures such as continuously studying diploma in mgmt / marketing and not counting the potential costs involved.


The potential cost is huge with zero benefits. 

DOHA will keep changing the requirements like increasing the points or not recognising the degree after you have completed it. I have seen somone who has already spent 9 years in Australia completing 3 diplomas/degree courses but failed to get PR. He is unable to find an Accounting job despite studying for 9 years and has to work in fast food restaurant. 

Most will be mid 30s by the time they finish another diploma/degree and Australian employers will definitely not hire these people cause they know these people are not interested in working but study just to get PR. Returning home is another problem cause they are unable to compete with their peers who have more than 10 years of work experience. 

These people will remain unemployed for life or work in unskilled jobs not related to their degrees.


----------



## Melodies7788

*melodies7788*



Thpham said:


> If you have 5 points for work experience, may be a slim chance, otherwise, no chance at all.


I've 5 points for work experience, I didn't do PY during that time. 

so pretty much no chances at all... even for 190 NSW?


----------



## handyjohn

Regional option has always been the best route to get PR and it will be in future as well. Any graduate of Tasmania can still get 190 by just having 60 points. The money which we spend to get points is a waste in Sydney/Melbourne. I call myself stupid because I decided to settle in Sydney. One of my friend has recently moved to Tasmania with enough saving to spend one year even in worst case if he can’t find job in whole year. At least he will get 491 surely but chasing points blindly for 189 is the dumbest thing in my view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

handyjohn said:


> Regional option has always been the best route to get PR and it will be in future as well. Any graduate of Tasmania can still get 190 by just having 60 points. The money which we spend to get points is a waste in Sydney/Melbourne. I call myself stupid because I decided to settle in Sydney. One of my friend has recently moved to Tasmania with enough saving to spend one year even in worst case if he can’t find job in whole year. At least he will get 491 surely but chasing points blindly for 189 is the dumbest thing in my view.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Regional visa doesnt meet the demand for jobs out there.


If, for example, 1000 migrants go to Tasmania in one go, at least 75% of them will suffer without jobs for atleast 6-8 months.


Australia is still developing countries when you consider regional Australia. There population is very low with limited jobs. Yes, if you manage to survive with all savings than you get PR from regional and still but only for ver few. 

The government is pushing immigrants 
to be in poverty so extreme that one lacks the means to provide for oneself.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> The potential cost is huge with zero benefits.
> 
> DOHA will keep changing the requirements like increasing the points or not recognising the degree after you have completed it. I have seen somone who has already spent 9 years in Australia completing 3 diplomas/degree courses but failed to get PR. He is unable to find an Accounting job despite studying for 9 years and has to work in fast food restaurant.
> 
> Most will be mid 30s by the time they finish another diploma/degree and Australian employers will definitely not hire these people cause they know these people are not interested in working but study just to get PR. Returning home is another problem cause they are unable to compete with their peers who have more than 10 years of work experience.
> 
> These people will remain unemployed for life or work in unskilled jobs not related to their degrees.


Of course, that's why rather than wasting so much effort trying to get PR by continuously getting student visa while praying for miracles, it's preferable to go home and make big money back home. There's no use continuing to study just to get PR. But if you want PR badly, regional is still an option.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> josh118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The potential cost is huge with zero benefits.
> 
> DOHA will keep changing the requirements like increasing the points or not recognising the degree after you have completed it. I have seen somone who has already spent 9 years in Australia completing 3 diplomas/degree courses but failed to get PR. He is unable to find an Accounting job despite studying for 9 years and has to work in fast food restaurant.
> 
> Most will be mid 30s by the time they finish another diploma/degree and Australian employers will definitely not hire these people cause they know these people are not interested in working but study just to get PR. Returning home is another problem cause they are unable to compete with their peers who have more than 10 years of work experience.
> 
> These people will remain unemployed for life or work in unskilled jobs not related to their degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that's why rather than wasting so much effort trying to get PR by continuously getting student visa while praying for miracles, it's preferable to go home and make big money back home. There's no use continuing to study just to get PR. But if you want PR badly, regional is still an option.
Click to expand...

 I really dont want to argue Mrbilly, but as you lived there and worked as an accountant in regional Australia, its too easy for you to consider regional is the best, however, it doesnt apply or represent whole population who even now face tough times to survive with limited hours job and income. Not everyone gets professional jobs like you.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> mrbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josh118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The potential cost is huge with zero benefits.
> 
> DOHA will keep changing the requirements like increasing the points or not recognising the degree after you have completed it. I have seen somone who has already spent 9 years in Australia completing 3 diplomas/degree courses but failed to get PR. He is unable to find an Accounting job despite studying for 9 years and has to work in fast food restaurant.
> 
> Most will be mid 30s by the time they finish another diploma/degree and Australian employers will definitely not hire these people cause they know these people are not interested in working but study just to get PR. Returning home is another problem cause they are unable to compete with their peers who have more than 10 years of work experience.
> 
> These people will remain unemployed for life or work in unskilled jobs not related to their degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that's why rather than wasting so much effort trying to get PR by continuously getting student visa while praying for miracles, it's preferable to go home and make big money back home. There's no use continuing to study just to get PR. But if you want PR badly, regional is still an option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really dont want to argue Mrbilly, but as you lived there and worked as an accountant in regional Australia, its too easy for you to consider regional is the best, however, it doesnt apply or represent whole population who even now face tough times to survive with limited hours job and income. Not everyone gets professional jobs like you.
Click to expand...

The government is pushing immigrants 
to be in poverty so extreme that one lacks the means to provide for oneself.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Regional visa doesnt meet the demand for jobs out there.
> 
> 
> If, for example, 1000 migrants go to Tasmania in one go, at least 75% of them will suffer without jobs for atleast 6-8 months.
> 
> 
> Australia is still developing countries when you consider regional Australia. There population is very low with limited jobs. Yes, if you manage to survive with all savings than you get PR from regional and still but only for ver few.
> 
> The government is pushing immigrants
> to be in poverty so extreme that one lacks the means to provide for oneself.


It's incorrect to say going regional Australia means limited jobs. There are hundreds of jobs there. It may not involve accounting (maybe working in Coles, Woolies, Maccas, Dominos or as casuals), but at least you earn money enough to survive and maybe get chance to get PR through other means (489 or maybe 491). 

Moreover, govt sets up immigration policies according to its needs. If govt deems big cities to be overcrowded, they would restrict immigration. So instead of criticizing the govt, why not follow the govt's policy and go regional. If it's too hard, maybe it's time to pack up everything and go home. As "guests" (temporary residences) of Australia, we are not in position to criticize the govt's policy but to simply follow it.

Govt doesn't care much for needs of immigrants. It is normal. Any countries would prioritise its citizens and needs first and immigrants are among the bottom issues to be taken care of. So options are to either follow the govt's policy or go home.


----------



## James018

Also when 15 hours of laborious job per week is hard to come by, how can you make sure you will reach income threshold requirement for 3 years ???????????????????????????????


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I really dont want to argue Mrbilly, but as you lived there and worked as an accountant in regional Australia, its too easy for you to consider regional is the best, however, it doesnt apply or represent whole population who even now face tough times to survive with limited hours job and income. Not everyone gets professional jobs like you.


Like I said, govt has other pressing needs to take care of rather than the immi system or immigration. It would prioritise its needs and citizens first and migrants without working experience (and not needed, like accountants) are at the bottom list. So either go regional (hopefully to get a chance at 489 / 491) or home (where you can utilise the English skills & knowledge from studying in Australia). Remember, don't study in Australia for the sake of PR because that is simply very risky and can be money wasting. You can invest $ 1.5 million if you want to get Australian PR


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Also when 15 hours of laborious job per week is hard to come by, how can you make sure you will reach income threshold requirement for 3 years ???????????????????????????????


If it's too difficult and you're not willing to go regional, there's always the option of going home. As simple as that. Use the English skills & knowledge from Australia to get a well-paying job back home. 

Only 2 options left then : regional or home. Choose wisely.


----------



## liloreokid

I've been reading the recent posts and 
i can see that you're quite bitter about the government which is entirely understandable. Nobody wants all their effort to go to waste. Unfortunately the government can change whatever they want about the visa requirements.

Like Billy mentioned, taking pte, naati, py does not guarantee a pr.. the government has not promised potential migrants anything. Not does it owe them anything. Just need to accept that and move on...


----------



## Psawhney93

Hi is Mr Billy a migration agent ??


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> If it's too difficult and you're not willing to go regional, there's always the option of going home. As simple as that. Use the English skills & knowledge from Australia to get a well-paying job back home.
> 
> Only 2 options left then : regional or home. Choose wisely.


Unfortunately, many people make irrational decisions. They will still stick to 189 cause they have studied in Australia for more than 5 years. Some have been living in Australia since 2010, 2012 etc and kept on studying because they want to remain in Australia. 

I hate to be blunt but I don't think these people are suitable to be PR if they can't even pass IELTS/PTE after so many years. Some are also reluctant to move to regional areas even though living in regional areas would actually force them to interact with locals and help them improve their English. They prefer to live in cities cause they want to stick with their own people. If that is the case, it will be better for them to go home and they can stick with their own people.


----------



## NP101

Hey fellows I used to visit this forum ages ago, struggled a lot to achieve all this what you guyz after now . The only thing helped me was patience and staying positive with having faith on myself, I hope you all end up successfully 
Good luck and keep smiling champs


----------



## James018

Where are all the Accountants, Chartered Accountants, & Certified Public Accountants?

Say Hello !!!!

How many of you believe, accounting ceilings will go up to atleast 4000 eqivalent to 400 invitations per round? 


Give me a thumbs up ! If you think yes.


----------



## James018

Whoever gets NSW 190, please Suspend your 189 Eois for the sake for others. Both 190 & 189 are similar. 190 doesnt make you compel to live in NSW. You can live anywhere you wish to.


----------



## hannahng21

*hannahng21*

The election date will be next Sat. If Labor wins, there might be positive changes. Pray and hope everyone!


----------



## javvvv

Anyone invited yesterday?


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> Like I said, govt has other pressing needs to take care of rather than the immi system or immigration. It would prioritise its needs and citizens first and migrants without working experience (and not needed, like accountants) are at the bottom list. So either go regional (hopefully to get a chance at 489 / 491) or home (where you can utilise the English skills & knowledge from studying in Australia). Remember, don't study in Australia for the sake of PR because that is simply very risky and can be money wasting. You can invest $ 1.5 million if you want to get Australian PR



Agreed. Govt must do more to improve reputation of Aussie unis and ensure that studying is not a pathway to PR. You don't see UK or USA using PR to attract students to study in their countries. This is the reason why Aussie unis/schools have bad reputation. They will admit anyone with money and use PR to attract them.

https://tapri.org.au/wp-content/upl...dents-are-driving-NOM-final-18-April-2019.pdf

You guys should read this. It recommends cutting down the intake of international students. The writer is correct. Government should reduce the no. of intl students instead of cutting PR. I agree with the writer that students must score IELTS overall 7 to enter uni

I have seen too many people study in some poorly ranked private institutions with bad reputation, failed PTE/IELTS many times, are unemployed but still want to remain in Australia and continued to apply for another student visa. This is bad for everyone. Who benefits? greedy institutions, naati ,py ,pte etc.


----------



## James018

I bet, flow of international students will not stop but increase even more......



It is third biggest export industry of Australia and will still grow.


Those students unable to meet English standard will be asked to complete ELICOS in Australia from six months to 1 year or more before being eligible to enroll at unis. 


ELICOS course is also not that cheap. It is expensive.........



Now, they must rethink how properly fund infrastructure. States like VIC or NSW getting very very minimal investment in infrastructure.


Also dont compare Australia with US OR CANADA OR UK. Australia is completely different from rest of the world. It is still developing and needs human resource.


----------



## James018

For new comers

Compulsory ELICOS 1yr prior to enrolling unis

Uni degree 1 year

Uni degree 2 year or

Uni degree 3 year (2 or 3 yr)

PY 1 year

PTE

NAATI

Work exp 1 year for rapid invitation.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> For new comers
> 
> Compulsory ELICOS 1yr prior to enrolling unis
> 
> Uni degree 1 year
> 
> Uni degree 2 year or
> 
> Uni degree 3 year (2 or 3 yr)
> 
> PY 1 year
> 
> PTE
> 
> NAATI
> 
> Work exp 1 year for rapid invitation.


They just want your money. Education is a business. That is why there are so many jobless intl graduates in Australia and many people are still jobless after getting PR. So many accountants are still driving Uber despite passing pte and naati and getting PR.

485 visa is another fraud. Purpose of 485 visa is to increase economic growth via student housing, PY , NAATI , gst, income tax etc. 

If Australia is serious about education they should:

1. Abolish PTE and only allow IELTS and Toefl for PR visa application. PTE is a big joke. Anyone can score 90 for speaking just by memorising template. PTE exam is one of the reason why points increased by so much. PTE should only be used for student visa application. 

2. IELTS/PTE 6.5-7 overall requirement to get student visa. Those who completed English course still have to sit for english test to prove that they have met the requirement. Many US universities require both ielts overall 7 and SAT so Aussie unis have to follow to improve reputation and ensure all students have good English. 

3.Abolish PY and NAATI. Just a waste of time and money and students don't learn anything. Only Australia has nonsense like these to earn money from students.

4. Only issue 485 visa to graduates who are on the SOL. Currently anybody who has graduated from any Australian uni can get 485, thus contributing to overcrowding in Sydney and Melbourne.

5. Allocate more bonus points for those with relevant local & overseas work experience and those who graduated with good results from reputable Aussie universities like Go8. Those who obtained just a pass should not have bonus points. Obviously those who are not good in their studies are not counted as skilled migrants. Who is a better migrant? One with 50+ WAM or 70+ WAM?

6. Increase funding to all unis and provide scholarships to attract intl students to study in regional areas. 

All these recommendations will result in short term loss but will definitely improve the reputation of Aussie unis in the long run and intl students will be treated as students and not cash cows.


----------



## James018

Even if labor comes same business will apply to them. As it gives more revenue to their budget but at least labor favor higher intake and fair policies compared to dinasour liberal national.


----------



## James018

If we had voting rights even if we were not citizens, they would have not reduced the intake but they did as we dont have voting rights.

Dark side of politics. This is done to ensure they use immigrants to make sure their personal future career.


----------



## Rusiru91

When will the NSW190 round going to carry out


----------



## James018

NSW 190 will be this week.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> They just want your money. Education is a business. That is why there are so many jobless intl graduates in Australia and many people are still jobless after getting PR. So many accountants are still driving Uber despite passing pte and naati and getting PR.
> 
> 485 visa is another fraud. Purpose of 485 visa is to increase economic growth via student housing, PY , NAATI , gst, income tax etc.
> 
> If Australia is serious about education they should:
> 
> 1. Abolish PTE and only allow IELTS and Toefl for PR visa application. PTE is a big joke. Anyone can score 90 for speaking just by memorising template. PTE exam is one of the reason why points increased by so much. PTE should only be used for student visa application.
> 
> 2. IELTS/PTE 6.5-7 overall requirement to get student visa. Those who completed English course still have to sit for english test to prove that they have met the requirement. Many US universities require both ielts overall 7 and SAT so Aussie unis have to follow to improve reputation and ensure all students have good English.
> 
> 3.Abolish PY and NAATI. Just a waste of time and money and students don't learn anything. Only Australia has nonsense like these to earn money from students.
> 
> 4. Only issue 485 visa to graduates who are on the SOL. Currently anybody who has graduated from any Australian uni can get 485, thus contributing to overcrowding in Sydney and Melbourne.
> 
> 5. Allocate more bonus points for those with relevant local & overseas work experience and those who graduated with good results from reputable Aussie universities like Go8. Those who obtained just a pass should not have bonus points. Obviously those who are not good in their studies are not counted as skilled migrants. Who is a better migrant? One with 50+ WAM or 70+ WAM?
> 
> 6. Increase funding to all unis and provide scholarships to attract intl students to study in regional areas.
> 
> All these recommendations will result in short term loss but will definitely improve the reputation of Aussie unis in the long run and intl students will be treated as students and not cash cows.


Here are responses to your suggestions:

1. Abolishing PTE might work, but it also means those with PTE 79+ would not be eligible for migration. Therefore, it will not be useful for migrants themselves. Moreover, PTE uses computer so that responses can be considered more "objective" compared with human responses. 

2. Remember that Australia generates many of its income from education. Increasing the hurdles to study in Australia would simply dry up this source of income, which the govt is not keen to do so.

3. PY is supposed to teach overseas grads work environment in Australia, while having NAATI credentials mean being able to speak a second language, which Australia values. More importantly, they provide job opportunities for Australians & brings income to Australia.

4. Again, this would dry up their source of income. 1000 applications for 485 alone can bring much $$$ to Australia, then imagine how much more the govt can get with ten thousands of 485 applications. Nevertheless, Labor govt already plans to restrict temporary migrants, so maybe this includes restricting 485 from new SOL. Accountants might not be in the list because there is an oversupply of fresh accounting grads without the necessary work experience. 

5. Govt already awarded extra points for overseas work experience, also only giving points to Go8 graduates would alienate other universities in Australia. Moreover, govt already awards extra points to high performing graduates (those doing their Masters by research in mathematics, for example). Accountants are not on the list because there isn't much demand for overseas Accountants, also Australians do not consider academic performance highly, but would prefer someone with working experience compared with grads having straight 80+ but no local experience. 

6. They have done that, by promising an extra year of temporary resident if you study regional. In fact, they might be willing to offer scholarships to those studying in regional. 

Just face the fact, demands for accountants migration are diminishing due to employers increasingly demanding local residents (citizens & PR) so that employees would stay longer in the firm. So back to the options: continue studying regional (hoping to be eligible for state sponsorship) while maybe getting work experience (hopefully) or go home (where you can earn big $$$ from your Australian knowledge). 

In light of the highly restrictive govt policies, it might be better to go home so as not to waste money just for the sake of PR. Remember, PR only gives you right to stay and work, but nothing else.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> If we had voting rights even if we were not citizens, they would have not reduced the intake but they did as we dont have voting rights.
> 
> Dark side of politics. This is done to ensure they use immigrants to make sure their personal future career.


Non-citizens (eg. temporary residents / overseas students) are unlikely to be given rights to vote at all since they are not citizens in the first place. Instead, they are only "guests" of Australia. 

It's actually the bright and simple side of politics. instead of dark. That shows govt gives priority to its citizens first. As guests of Australia, temporary residents can simply follow policy of the govt. If the temporary residents do not like it, they can leave Australia and go back to their home country, where their own govt would take care of its citizens.


----------



## Rusiru91

James018 said:


> NSW 190 will be this week.


fingers crossed


----------



## josh118

mrbilly said:


> Here are responses to your suggestions:
> 
> 
> Just face the fact, demands for accountants migration are diminishing due to employers increasingly demanding local residents (citizens & PR) so that employees would stay longer in the firm. So back to the options: continue studying regional (hoping to be eligible for state sponsorship) while maybe getting work experience (hopefully) or go home (where you can earn big $$$ from your Australian knowledge).
> 
> In light of the highly restrictive govt policies, it might be better to go home so as not to waste money just for the sake of PR. Remember, PR only gives you right to stay and work, but nothing else.



I have been researching on this issue for some time. I noticed many people are not willing to go home cause they have spent 7-9 years in Australia and have studied multiple degrees and diplomas in Australia in the hope of getting of PR. I have one classmate who has already studied 2 degrees, 1 diploma and completed PY but still stuck with 60 points. Going back home is problematic cause they will not earn big $$$$ since the monthly wage in their home country is only USD$400-500. It will take them many years to recover the cost of education in Australia. Some of their degrees are also useless back home as employers prefer universities with better reputation.

The only option for these people is to go regional but they will continued to be exploited by the changes in policy. I feel sorry for them cause the Australian govt is using them to boost GDP while they are sacrificing their time, money and future.


----------



## MDP

Rusiru91 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSW 190 will be this week.
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Where to find details about nsw 190 invitation rounds? I updated my eoi on feb 2019 with 80+5 (ss) still don’t wanna loose my hopes


----------



## James018

Whoever gets invited under NSW 190 stream, please please withdraw/suspend your unused eois for the sake of others......

Lets give everyone a fair chance to others ....


Lets be a responsible human being.


----------



## James018

Like last month, NSW most probably invite those with 85 points with/without experience.


Please both 189/190NSW are completely similar. 190NSW still allow you to remain wherever you want. 190NSW doesnt compel you to live at a certain location and there is no law that demands you to stay for a fixed period under 190NSW Yet.


----------



## mitsy

MDP said:


> Where to find details about nsw 190 invitation rounds? I updated my eoi on feb 2019 with 80+5 (ss) still don’t wanna loose my hopes


Yes please if anyone could help, is there a website where we can check to see the number of 190 allotments?
Also, what are the chances for getting a NSW 190 visa for Accountant category with 75+5(ss) points?
Thanks.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mitsy said:


> MDP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where to find details about nsw 190 invitation rounds? I updated my eoi on feb 2019 with 80+5 (ss) still don’t wanna loose my hopes
> 
> 
> 
> Yes please if anyone could help, is there a website where we can check to see the number of 190 allotments?
> Also, what are the chances for getting a NSW 190 visa for Accountant category with 75+5(ss) points?
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi, sorry to disappoint but pretty much no chance.


----------



## mitsy

Rockstarapaque said:


> Hi, sorry to disappoint but pretty much no chance.


Thanks for the honest reply.
But I just wanted to know my chances from August onward. Cause till July end I will have a score of 80+5(ss) and then I change age brackets and lose 5 points. 
So not sure whether I would get a 189/190 within this time frame that I have i.e. till July :-(


----------



## mrbilly

mitsy said:


> Thanks for the honest reply.
> But I just wanted to know my chances from August onward. Cause till July end I will have a score of 80+5(ss) and then I change age brackets and lose 5 points.
> So not sure whether I would get a 189/190 within this time frame that I have i.e. till July :-(


Regret to inform that possibility of getting an invite would be nearly 0 due to a backlog of 85 + 5 (ss) as well as the cut in immigration numbers. 189 would also be nearly impossible due to the previously mentioned 85 pointers backlog. 

So just prepare yourself for the worst.


----------



## josh118

There is a member here who keeps asking people to go home but doesn't understand why people do not want to go home

Let me explain the reasons:

1) They feel they have been scammed. They have already spent lots of time and money doing PY, retaking pte, naati whatever but the govt keeps shifting the goalpost by increasing the points and reducing the intake of migrants. Student migrants are the victims. Why offer py and naati when students have zero chance of obtaining PR? Govt is exploiting student migrants to feed lazy locals working in py and naati and relying on 485 visa holders to increase economic growth

Is this ethical? It depends on what perspective you use.

2. Many of these student migrants have already spent more than 5 years studying and working in Australia. Some of them have already spent lots of money and time to complete 2 degrees and PY. Many have established friendships and family in Australia.Asking them to go home is difficult cause they have to start all over again and the average monthly salary is only USD400-500 in their countries. They will have to spend many years to recover the cost of their education. That is why they prefer to stay in Australia because the minimum wage is high.



Asking people to move to regional areas is not going to work because this govt is well known for changing policy. They may just change the requirements and ask you to go home you have stayed in regional areas for 3 years.


----------



## James018

I agree 200% with Josh.



I did my degree for 2 years

I did my PTE 21 attempts to cross 79+ each.

I did my PY for 1 year

I got my NAATI within 8 months


And even this is not enough ???


----------



## CynicalPessimist

Agree with Josh on this. After doing a 2 year degree, a few attempts of PTE, a year of PY, a few attempts of NAATI & a whole lot of time, energy & hard earned money spent pursuing a dream, it is very difficult to drop everything & go back home. 

But to all those who are thinking of going back, after working odd jobs / jobs below your skill level for 5 years, do you really think even employers in your home country would entertain you anymore?


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> I agree 200% with Josh.
> 
> 
> 
> I did my degree for 2 years
> 
> I did my PTE 21 attempts to cross 79+ each.
> 
> I did my PY for 1 year
> 
> I got my NAATI within 8 months
> 
> 
> And even this is not enough ???


Govt thinks it is not enough. You have contributed a lot to Australia's GDP but now govt wants you to contribute even more in regional areas or go home. They will ask another batch of younger students to takeover your place as cash cows.

I want to ask PY schools like Navitas, PE etc what percentage of their students managed to obtain PR. I am sure the number is now much lower than 10% since accountants need 90 pts, engineers need 80 points. Why still offer PY if you still have to return home after studying it?


----------



## James018

josh118 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 200% with Josh.
> 
> 
> 
> I did my degree for 2 years
> 
> I did my PTE 21 attempts to cross 79+ each.
> 
> I did my PY for 1 year
> 
> I got my NAATI within 8 months
> 
> 
> And even this is not enough ???
> 
> 
> 
> Govt thinks it is not enough. You have contributed a lot to Australia's GDP but now govt wants you to contribute even more in regional areas or go home. They will ask another batch of younger students to takeover your place as cash cows.
> 
> I want to ask PY schools like Navitas, PE etc what percentage of their students managed to obtain PR. I am sure the number is now much lower than 10% since accountants need 90 pts, engineers need 80 points. Why still offer PY if you still have to return home after studying it?
Click to expand...

 Thats why I want to troll these cash cow machines.


----------



## Renw

*Accountant - Claim points for Professional Year and Work Experience*

Hi everyone,

So my situation is that I started working as an Accountant on 15th Feb 2018 and then started a PY course on Accouting on 15 Oct 2018 and will graduate on august 2019. Seeing how they overlap each other like that, can i claim 10 points for both of these when I graduate my PY or is there some kind of rules that make them mutually exclusive?

Many thanks.

Vishwa.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Renw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So my situation is that I started working as an Accountant on 15th Feb 2018 and then started a PY course on Accouting on 15 Oct 2018 and will graduate on august 2019. Seeing how they overlap each other like that, can i claim 10 points for both of these when I graduate my PY or is there some kind of rules that make them mutually exclusive?
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Vishwa.


When did you graduate from Uni here?


----------



## Renw

SAMYBOY said:


> When did you graduate from Uni here?


HI Samyboy,

I graduated from Uni on July 2017 and was positively assessed by CPA.

Many thanks,

Vishwa.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Renw said:


> HI Samyboy,
> 
> I graduated from Uni on July 2017 and was positively assessed by CPA.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Vishwa.


Then it is okay for you to claim both work experience and PY.

Work experience will count from the day you completed your study which is mentioned in your completion letter.


----------



## Renw

Thanks Samyboy,

That's really a relief to hear because i was told that I couldn't claim both work experience & Professional year in the same period. That's really sounds absurd to me as i worked 5 days a week and do PY on the weekend and they have nothing to do with each other! Now I understand if I couldn't claim the 12 week internship period (which i am doing right now in my own job), but not being able to claim work experience at all while doing PY is just outright ridiculous! 

Vishwa


----------



## SAMYBOY

Renw said:


> Thanks Samyboy,
> 
> That's really a relief to hear because i was told that I couldn't claim both work experience & Professional year in the same period. That's really sounds absurd to me as i worked 5 days a week and do PY on the weekend and they have nothing to do with each other! Now I understand if I couldn't claim the 12 week internship period (which i am doing right now in my own job), but not being able to claim work experience at all while doing PY is just outright ridiculous!
> 
> Vishwa


Don’t listen to them because I, myself, was working while doing PY. You do not have to attend the 12 weeks internship because you are already working in your related field. Once the 12 weeks is done, you will have to attend the 3 days session (if it’s the same as mine) and you will get your certificate after. And that’s it, you will get 5 points from PY.


----------



## mrbilly

josh118 said:


> There is a member here who keeps asking people to go home but doesn't understand why people do not want to go home
> 
> Let me explain the reasons:
> 
> 1) They feel they have been scammed. They have already spent lots of time and money doing PY, retaking pte, naati whatever but the govt keeps shifting the goalpost by increasing the points and reducing the intake of migrants. Student migrants are the victims. Why offer py and naati when students have zero chance of obtaining PR? Govt is exploiting student migrants to feed lazy locals working in py and naati and relying on 485 visa holders to increase economic growth
> 
> Is this ethical? It depends on what perspective you use.
> 
> 2. Many of these student migrants have already spent more than 5 years studying and working in Australia. Some of them have already spent lots of money and time to complete 2 degrees and PY. Many have established friendships and family in Australia.Asking them to go home is difficult cause they have to start all over again and the average monthly salary is only USD400-500 in their countries. They will have to spend many years to recover the cost of their education. That is why they prefer to stay in Australia because the minimum wage is high.
> 
> 
> Asking people to move to regional areas is not going to work because this govt is well known for changing policy. They may just change the requirements and ask you to go home you have stayed in regional areas for 3 years.


Here's a response to that:

1. As repeatedly described, govt never promises to give py, naati & pte takers in the first place. Govt simply prioritises the need of its own citizens and country first. As per report https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/accountant-occupational-reports-0, accountants are simply not needed by govt so they reduce quota. So students cannot feel scammed because govt never promises to give pr to naati, py & pte takers.

What most students migrants fail to recognise is the need to study skills that may give chance of PR such as motor mechanics instead of worthless ones such as marketing, business administration / finance. Instead of continuously and pointlessly blaming the govt, why not student migrants start to think smart and adapt to need of Australia so as to be able to migrate? 

2. Studying for the purpose of migration in the first place is a very risky thing because govt never promises give PR to those student migrants studying in Australia. 

If you have more than 1-5 work experience related to your degree in Australia, going home is not a waste because many overseas countries are willing to pay high salaries for those with Australian work experience that is related to the studied degree. Moreover, you might start with USD 400 - 500 starting salary without Australian experience, but over time and if you are persevere in your job back home, this may easily increase to USD 1500++ with a much lower living costs compared to Australia. Losing friends & connections is a common thing in life as people often come and go in life

So either follow the govt policy (maybe study accounting in regional or study plumbing) or go home. Simple choice.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> I agree 200% with Josh.
> 
> 
> 
> I did my degree for 2 years
> 
> I did my PTE 21 attempts to cross 79+ each.
> 
> I did my PY for 1 year
> 
> I got my NAATI within 8 months
> 
> 
> And even this is not enough ???


As per this report below, that effort is simply not enough due to oversupply of accountants without relevant work experience. You might spend nearly $100k, but govt is never obligated to give PR to the student migrants in the first place

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/accountant-occupational-reports-0


----------



## Renw

SAMYBOY said:


> Don’t listen to them because I, myself, was working while doing PY. You do not have to attend the 12 weeks internship because you are already working in your related field. Once the 12 weeks is done, you will have to attend the 3 days session (if it’s the same as mine) and you will get your certificate after. And that’s it, you will get 5 points from PY.


Thanks SAMYBOY, it's good to know that you were in the same situation. Did DHA have any question about the 1 year exp claim & PY intersecting each other in your case or did you already have 1 year exp prior to starting PY?

Vishwa.


----------



## mrbilly

CynicalPessimist said:


> Agree with Josh on this. After doing a 2 year degree, a few attempts of PTE, a year of PY, a few attempts of NAATI & a whole lot of time, energy & hard earned money spent pursuing a dream, it is very difficult to drop everything & go back home.
> 
> But to all those who are thinking of going back, after working odd jobs / jobs below your skill level for 5 years, do you really think even employers in your home country would entertain you anymore?


Surprisingly, yes, with the condition that you persevere in your accounting job back home and became CPAs back home. 

In fact, future prospects for accountants back home may be higher back home instead of staying in Australia. Accountants graduates have the advantage of the English knowledge and better accounting knowledge & ethics. Accounting field in Australia is mature so less hope for growth, but accounting fields back home may still need development. Where development is needed, prospects are also higher


----------



## ASTT

Hi All,

I could score in total 65 points and have submitted EOI under 189. Should I go ahead and change it to 190? Or should I try giving PTE once more? Which one you would suggest experts?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Renw said:


> Thanks SAMYBOY, it's good to know that you were in the same situation. Did DHA have any question about the 1 year exp claim & PY intersecting each other in your case or did you already have 1 year exp prior to starting PY?
> 
> Vishwa.


Nah no such question from DHA.

Don't worry, you will be fine.


----------



## Renw

Thank you very much SAMYBOY, your replies have been tremendously helpful to me!


----------



## James018

Too much negativity by mrbilly to Accountants, saying there are over supply of Accountants. And Accountants with experience only should get PR.


I tell you what, there are over supply of all professionals be that Accountants, Engineeers, Programmer, Nurse, or everyone.

In fact there are over supply of humans in Australia. Does this satisfy you? 


Cant you see other roles that Accountants also do, beside accounting? I dont have to explain as there are many roles that business/finance/accounting graduate can do.


----------



## James018

This coalition government treated us we accounting graduates for accounting occupation only. They are just blind to say that. We have range of occupations to choose from being business/finance/accounting graudates that just not limited to accountants only.


----------



## James018

They have abused this Accounting occupation.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> Too much negativity by mrbilly to Accountants, saying there are over supply of Accountants. And Accountants with experience only should get PR.
> 
> 
> I tell you what, there are over supply of all professionals be that Accountants, Engineeers, Programmer, Nurse, or everyone.
> 
> In fact there are over supply of humans in Australia. Does this satisfy you?
> 
> 
> Cant you see other roles that Accountants also do, beside accounting? I dont have to explain as there are many roles that business/finance/accounting graduate can do.


Govt should remove Accountants from SOL if there is oversupply of accountants in Australia. They should also abolish accounting PY. But they haven't done that cause they want to exploit international students and earn their money. Greedy bunch of useless politicians who will do anything for money.


----------



## James018

Accounting cutoff 85 equally means no more Professional Year enrollement, No more Naati, and No more 79+ each. 

At least 25% business market go down as more than 30k Accounting students enrolled in a year.


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Too much negativity by mrbilly to Accountants, saying there are over supply of Accountants. And Accountants with experience only should get PR.
> 
> I tell you what, there are over supply of all professionals be that Accountants, Engineeers, Programmer, Nurse, or everyone.
> 
> In fact there are over supply of humans in Australia. Does this satisfy you?
> 
> Cant you see other roles that Accountants also do, beside accounting? I dont have to explain as there are many roles that business/finance/accounting graduate can do.


Please provide proof of the oversupply of nurse, painting trades workers, motor machinists or electricians. 

If you say there's an oversupply of humans in Australia, refer below to your own confession of being happy to go home. Competition there might be less with fewer human compared with Australia. 



James018 said:


> This is absolutely disaster. What the hell. Why only accountants??? <*SNIP*> Take it out from the skilled list, we will happy to go back home coward ! Very frustrating. Very wrecked skillselect system.


It is logical that the govt only invited accounting grads with relevant accounting experience. They simply expect accountant to work as accountants to fill shortage of accountants in Australia (as per its own needs). Remember, studying in Australia never guarantees PR. 

If you insist on getting PR, studying as metal machinists & motor mechanics might work. With 6,989 (machinists) and 8,372 (carpenters) spots but only 12 & 18 invitations, you have a much higher chance of invitation compared with accountants.


----------



## James018

Occupational ceiling value is based on stock employement figure throughout Australia.

Currently, there are over 190k Accountants by occupation employed throughout Australia. As per doha policy, 190k*0.06 = 11,400 should be the actual ceilings. But Doha with coailition minister agreed upon the figures that is first reduced by -4.5% and further reduced by including all 190/187/457/186 and so forth to further neglect this occupation. Do you think this is fair??


Accountants also can work in other positions such as clerical and administration, auditors, company secretaries, company treasurers, sales workers, financial Investment advisors and etc are not included in that 190k Accountants figures. So Accountants are not limited to Accounting job only.


In fact there are huge roles accountants can fill up, provided they are not restricted to migrate with extremely high points score.


----------



## Rusiru91

Any 190 NSW issued today?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> Any 190 NSW issued today?


Yes there was, but i think no Accountant got an invite this round!


----------



## James018

Accountants didnt get invite by 190 NSW because they are not lodging 190 visa when they got 190 invitation.

In fact, they are still waiting for at least next 50-60 days hoping to get 189 invitation also. 

Simply, they want 2 invitations. And we 0.


----------



## James018

If department doesnt get visa application, why should they issue invitation again?


----------



## josh118

Govt knows that the influx of intl students has resulted in congestion in Syd and Melb but they are never going to admit it because they want to earn more money. Australian education system is now a joke because anyone can enter Aussie unis as long as they have money. I think the politicians will even betray their families for money.

They should cut down intake of intl students by setting ielts 6.5 overall as requirement instead of cutting down intake of PRs.

Temporary visa holders like 485, 457 etc also cause congestion but again they contribute to GDP and don't enjoy welfare so govt will continue to allow unlimited no. of these visas.


----------



## James018

Congestion is not a big issue. In fact there was never a congestion


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> Congestion is not a big issue. In fact there was never a congestion


They are using congestion as an excuse. The actual reason is that they are too lazy to improve their infrastructure. Yet, they still want to have more temporary migrants to earn their money.

They can easily transform desert towns like Alice Springs into the next Dubai , Doha if they have the brain.


----------



## noobmaster69

*YEAH I've got 65 points!*

Hello everyone!! Any chance to migrate with just 65 points as an accountant?


----------



## josh118

Liberal coalition has won by a landslide victory. Time for all 485 visa holders/student migrants who want PR to head to the international airport and take the next flight home


----------



## noobmaster69

josh118 said:


> Liberal coalition has won by a landslide victory. Time for all 485 visa holders/student migrants who want PR to head to the international airport and take the next flight home


Oh no! But I am still hopeful of getting a PR. I am willing to work hard and find a job as an accountant.


----------



## josh118

noobmaster69 said:


> Oh no! But I am still hopeful of getting a PR. I am willing to work hard and find a job as an accountant.


Liberal govt will be very happy to hear that. Please spend your hard earned money taking pte ,naati test and doing PY. Most accountant jobs require you to have PR so you need lots of luck.Govt will ask you to go home once you have spent all you money and your 485 visa expires. Maybe you can go regional if you like working in unskilled jobs for min wage


----------



## noobmaster69

What!! How can the government be so cruel? Australia is supposed to be the land of opportunities! That was what I was sold by my agent. But I'm not worried because I am a very hardworking individual!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## josh118

noobmaster69 said:


> What!! How can the government be so cruel? Australia is supposed to be the land of opportunities! That was what I was sold by my agent. But I'm not worried because I am a very hardworking individual!:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:


I don't know about overseas agent but they love to lie about how you can get pr easily. 

I think most migration agents in Australia voted for labor while PY and NAATI employees are loyal liberal supporters because their jobs depend on exploiting cash cows.

Govt is cruel because they love your money. PY is very cheap only $5000-10000. Naati ccl is also very cheap. only $800 for a 25 mins exam. PTE is also cheap. please enjoy and have fun


----------



## James018

For Accountants, there is already backlog on 85 for 3-4 months.



Accountant requires 90 at this stage.




Please spend your hard earn $$ wisely.


----------



## James018

Heads up for everyone !!!



Please dont spend $$ for Professional Year, PTE, & Naati now......especially for accountants and also for IT & engineering. 

I still think it may apply for all occupations as the minimum pass mark would be 80 for any occupation to get 189 except Accountants and Auditors reaching 85-90.


----------



## josh118

James018 said:


> Heads up for everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont spend $$ for Professional Year, PTE, & Naati now......especially for accountants and also for IT & engineering.
> 
> I still think it may apply for all occupations as the minimum pass mark would be 80 for any occupation to get 189 except Accountants and Auditors reaching 85-90.


I don't mean to be rude but i will say that only idiots will waste their money and time doing PY and NAATI now since you need minimum 85-90 points to get PR for accountants, auditors. 

PY schools can prepare to close their operations. 

It is likely that Dutton will remain as immigration minster and things look bad.


----------



## Killbot56

Hello all.. 

I've applied my EOI for 190 NSW (Accountant) on 19/05/2019
Total points - 90
Points breakdown - 
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Education - 15
State points - 5
Work experience - 3 years - 10points (After Bachelors - Assessed as equivalent to an Australian bachelors by CPA) 
Professional year - 5 points 
Australian study requirement - 5

Has anyone received an invite for 90 points recently ? for 190 NSW ? 
Also I have lodged an another EOI for 189 on 85 points ? 

Any help would be deeply appreciated  

Thanks


----------



## James018

Killbot56 said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I've applied my EOI for 190 NSW (Accountant) on 19/05/2019
> Total points - 90
> Points breakdown -
> Age - 30
> PTE - 20
> Education - 15
> State points - 5
> Work experience - 3 years - 10points (After Bachelors - Assessed as equivalent to an Australian bachelors by CPA)
> Professional year - 5 points
> Australian study requirement - 5
> 
> Has anyone received an invite for 90 points recently ? for 190 NSW ?
> Also I have lodged an another EOI for 189 on 85 points ?
> 
> Any help would be deeply appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


 You may get your 189 invitation in Sept or Oct. At this trend you need 90 to secure 189 invitation. 190 NSW may invite you but they dont gurantee you get invited.


----------



## James018

josh118 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heads up for everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont spend $$ for Professional Year, PTE, & Naati now......especially for accountants and also for IT & engineering.
> 
> I still think it may apply for all occupations as the minimum pass mark would be 80 for any occupation to get 189 except Accountants and Auditors reaching 85-90.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to be rude but i will say that only idiots will waste their money and time doing PY and NAATI now since you need minimum 85-90 points to get PR for accountants, auditors.
> 
> PY schools can prepare to close their operations.
> 
> It is likely that Dutton will remain as immigration minster and things look bad.
Click to expand...

 People are better off without Professional Year, Naati, PTE and ....... they better of with 485 earning visa and later can utilise other student visa and...... to earn more.....$


----------



## Killbot56

I didn't quite get your point regarding 190 invite ? They might invite me but not guarantee ? What does that mean ? 

Please advise ?


----------



## James018

Killbot56 said:


> I didn't quite get your point regarding 190 invite ? They might invite me but not guarantee ? What does that mean ?
> 
> Please advise ?


 last month, in second week of April, there was 190 NSW invitation, however, this month we havent heard big invitation from NSW though there were fewer invite.


----------



## jontymorgan

Killbot56 said:


> I didn't quite get your point regarding 190 invite ? They might invite me but not guarantee ? What does that mean ?
> 
> Please advise ?


NSW issues invitations on a selective basis rather than based on the highest number of points and EOI date. This means that it is possible for someone with a identical points to another person but with a later EOI date to receive an invitation first. This year for accountants NSW has been inviting some people with 85+5 points (and occasionally 80+5), mostly with English and work experience. NSW has no fixed invitation dates or fixed number of invitations in each round so it is not possible to know if and/or when you will receive an invitation from NSW.


----------



## KETANKATE94

Hi all 

I have lodged NSW 190 visa on 23.03.2019. Got resigned from job n relieved on 08.04.2019.

Still searching new job.

1. Do I need to inform about my job resignation?

2. Will there be any impact on grant?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

All Labor MPs were very open to welcome immigrants....


Damn !!!!!!! Can we get re-election?


----------



## James018

From this election campaign we knew, voters were not much worried about population in the cities. I see very rare or lesser than rare campaign about population control.

Has anyone saw population control campaign? I think it is more about immigration control.


----------



## mrbilly

KETANKATE94 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have lodged NSW 190 visa on 23.03.2019. Got resigned from job n relieved on 08.04.2019.
> 
> Still searching new job.
> 
> 1. Do I need to inform about my job resignation?
> 
> 2. Will there be any impact on grant?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


1. Don't think so as NSW 190 does not require you to be currently working in NSW if I'm not mistaken, but only requirement is to live in NSW for 2 years. 

2. As long as your docs are are fine (work assessment docs, PY docs, NAATI, PTE), then there would be no impact on grant


----------



## Rusiru91

Any hope for Accountants with 80 now?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> Any hope for Accountants with 80 now?


One of my friend got it 85 with 1 year experience and superior english. If you have local work experience with superior english, i think you will still have chance at 80.


----------



## Sat.pal007

SAMYBOY said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any hope for Accountants with 80 now?
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friend got it 85 with 1 year experience and superior english. If you have local work experience with superior english, i think you will still have chance at 80.
Click to expand...

Hi did he got an invite on 85 or 80 and what’s the doe? And nsw


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sat.pal007 said:


> Hi did he got an invite on 85 or 80 and what’s the doe? And nsw


85 + 5 NSW but not sure about DOE


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> One of my friend got it 85 with 1 year experience and superior english. If you have local work experience with superior english, i think you will still have chance at 80.


I haven't claimed the work exp yet.. Im keeping it as the last option


----------



## Sat.pal007

SAMYBOY said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi did he got an invite on 85 or 80 and what’s the doe? And nsw
> 
> 
> 
> 85 + 5 NSW but not sure about DOE
Click to expand...

When did he got invite?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sat.pal007 said:


> When did he got invite?


A few days ago.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> I haven't claimed the work exp yet.. Im keeping it as the last option


Why keeping it as the last option?


----------



## Sat.pal007

SAMYBOY said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did he got invite?
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> Why keeping it as the last option?


Too many complications bro. I will leave the country and then I will claim the exp in the end of the year


----------



## 1234hahaha

Rusiru91 said:


> Too many complications bro. I will leave the country and then I will claim the exp in the end of the year


That is riddiculously silly. 

85 at the end of the year stands no chance lol. Maybe 85 now already has no chance for 189, maybe 190 but who knows. 

if you are leaving the country anyway, why not claim it now. There is nothing to lose/ You either stay or go anyway. Either ur just silly or ur just bluffing about potentially having 80+5 (work experience).


----------



## Rusiru91

1234hahaha said:


> That is riddiculously silly.
> 
> 85 at the end of the year stands no chance lol. Maybe 85 now already has no chance for 189, maybe 190 but who knows.
> 
> if you are leaving the country anyway, why not claim it now. There is nothing to lose/ You either stay or go anyway. Either ur just silly or ur just bluffing about potentially having 80+5 (work experience).


hahah...what happened to your previous profile 'anxiety attack'?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> hahah...what happened to your previous profile 'anxiety attack'?


He just created multiple accounts to troll around. 100k salary and PR girlfriend. BIG LOL


----------



## Sat.pal007

SAMYBOY said:


> Rusiru91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahah...what happened to your previous profile 'anxiety attack'?
> 
> 
> 
> He just created multiple accounts to troll around. 100k salary and PR girlfriend. BIG LOL
Click to expand...

He is faking from the start...


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> He just created multiple accounts to troll around. 100k salary and PR girlfriend. BIG LOL


hahah...much needed entertainment for the day.. I think his visa is about finish soon and the frustration and depression is taking over him


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> hahah...much needed entertainment for the day.. I think his visa is about finish soon and the frustration and depression is taking over him


Believe so haha. This guy is faking everything, probably the 80 points he has, is fake too.


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> Believe so haha. This guy is faking everything, probably the 80 points he has, is fake too.


hahah..can't expect more..last time his claim was that he's going to get sponsored from his employer..seems it didn't worked out too


----------



## Rockstarapaque

I am not sure if i should be hopeful with 80 points for Sc190!!? I have one year aussie experience. Losing points cuz of my age. My visa will expire in feb 2020.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

So the result for May round is out, points are still stuck on 90 which is very strange, should have gone down to 85.


----------



## mrbilly

Just wondering, would anyone with 95 points share the breakdown of the points??
How can it possible someone got 95 points?????

There are also nearly 22 90 pointers, which is quite insane


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> Just wondering, would anyone with 95 points share the breakdown of the points??
> How can it possible someone got 95 points?????
> 
> There are also nearly 22 90 pointers, which is quite insane


 It looks like Australia has closed all the doors now. See the invitation round result. Cutoff going high as 95 points for Accountants and 85 for rest of them.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

mrbilly said:


> Just wondering, would anyone with 95 points share the breakdown of the points??
> How can it possible someone got 95 points?????
> 
> There are also nearly 22 90 pointers, which is quite insane


Age - 30

English - 20

Bachelors - 15

Offshore Work - 10 (5 years)

Partner Points - 5 

NAATI - 5

Australian Study Requirement - 5

Study in Regional Australia - 5 (e.g. South Australia / Tasmania)

Total - 95


----------



## cbliao

mrbilly said:


> Just wondering, would anyone with 95 points share the breakdown of the points??
> How can it possible someone got 95 points?????
> 
> There are also nearly 22 90 pointers, which is quite insane




It’s quite easy to get 95 points, age 30, PTE 20 spouse 5 working 5 Australian study 5 NATTI 5 PY 5 Degree 15 Regional Study 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sau4saurav

Hi Experts,
I have 80 points for 189 and 85+5 for 190 as i am claiming 5 spouse points from the skill that is in NSW 190 list but not in 189 skill list. Is there any chance of getting invite with 85+5 with superior english and without work experience for 190???


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sau4saurav said:


> Hi Experts,
> I have 80 points for 189 and 85+5 for 190 as i am claiming 5 spouse points from the skill that is in NSW 190 list but not in 189 skill list. Is there any chance of getting invite with 85+5 with superior english and without work experience for 190???


TBH 190 is kinda random but looks like you have high chance (just in my opinion). When will your visa expire?


----------



## Sau4saurav

SAMYBOY said:


> Sau4saurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I have 80 points for 189 and 85+5 for 190 as i am claiming 5 spouse points from the skill that is in NSW 190 list but not in 189 skill list. Is there any chance of getting invite with 85+5 with superior english and without work experience for 190???
> 
> 
> 
> TBH 190 is kinda random but looks like you have high chance (just in my opinion). When will your visa expire?
Click to expand...

21st August 2019


----------



## Sau4saurav

Sau4saurav said:


> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sau4saurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I have 80 points for 189 and 85+5 for 190 as i am claiming 5 spouse points from the skill that is in NSW 190 list but not in 189 skill list. Is there any chance of getting invite with 85+5 with superior english and without work experience for 190???
> 
> 
> 
> TBH 190 is kinda random but looks like you have high chance (just in my opinion). When will your visa expire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21st August 2019
Click to expand...

Have anyone received invitation 85+5 without work experience for 190??


----------



## Sat.pal007

Sau4saurav said:


> Sau4saurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sau4saurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Experts,
> I have 80 points for 189 and 85+5 for 190 as i am claiming 5 spouse points from the skill that is in NSW 190 list but not in 189 skill list. Is there any chance of getting invite with 85+5 with superior english and without work experience for 190???
> 
> 
> 
> TBH 190 is kinda random but looks like you have high chance (just in my opinion). When will your visa expire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21st August 2019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have anyone received invitation 85+5 without work experience for 190??
Click to expand...

What’s the DOE?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sau4saurav said:


> 21st August 2019


Oh that's very near.


----------



## mitsy

Hi Everyone, 
Just a quick question about submitting an EOI. I received a positive skills assessment from CPA Australia. But in the Employment Assessment they did not consider my 4 years CA internship but the same 4 years was considered for my friend. So when creating my EOI, should I include these 4 years of internship under the employment section or not?
Thanks.


----------



## Faziee

Trying to keep everything positive and considering myself as an ignorant while asking this question. I was just reading this post in fb by iscah where they are mentioning 100 invites for the coming round. Also they have a backlog of 15k from last year etc. reduction of 189 to 18k from program yr 19/20. What sort of invitation round are we expecting from july onwards?


----------



## Faziee

Oh and also the nz stream incorporated in 189 18k quota. Are we looking for anything better than how it is going now?


----------



## Sat.pal007

Faziee said:


> Trying to keep everything positive and considering myself as an ignorant while asking this question. I was just reading this post in fb by iscah where they are mentioning 100 invites for the coming round. Also they have a backlog of 15k from last year etc. reduction of 189 to 18k from program yr 19/20. What sort of invitation round are we expecting from july onwards?


May be around 800 to 1000 invites each month


----------



## Sat.pal007

Faziee said:


> Oh and also the nz stream incorporated in 189 18k quota. Are we looking for anything better than how it is going now?



They have added nz stream to 189 quota previously at the end of 2017 so around 1000 from 189 will got nz quota


----------



## Faziee

mitsy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick question about submitting an EOI. I received a positive skills assessment from CPA Australia. But in the Employment Assessment they did not consider my 4 years CA internship but the same 4 years was considered for my friend. So when creating my EOI, should I include these 4 years of internship under the employment section or not?
> Thanks.


Do you have time to do another assessment with someone else? If not then it’s going to be risky.. talk with a mara agent. Good luck man.


----------



## Faziee

Faziee said:


> mitsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Just a quick question about submitting an EOI. I received a positive skills assessment from CPA Australia. But in the Employment Assessment they did not consider my 4 years CA internship but the same 4 years was considered for my friend. So when creating my EOI, should I include these 4 years of internship under the employment section or not?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have time to do another assessment with someone else? If not then it’s going to be risky.. talk with a mara agent. Good luck man.
Click to expand...

Of sorry I probably didn’t get you. If these 4 years doesn’t increase your point then no need to do another assessment. Get a mara agent to do your eoi and let him take care of it.

I mentioned about my work which are unrelated in my eoi just didn’t claim points for it.


----------



## mitsy

Faziee said:


> Of sorry I probably didn’t get you. If these 4 years doesn’t increase your point then no need to do another assessment. Get a mara agent to do your eoi and let him take care of it.
> 
> I mentioned about my work which are unrelated in my eoi just didn’t claim points for it.


Yes these 4 years increase my existing points. Also, what will happen if I do consider it in my EOI? Cause I have all the documentation to prove the work experience. It’s just that in the employment assessment results CPA mentioned that they don’t think of it to be related to my line and this constitutes their opinion only not the opinion of the department of home affairs. But the truth is that it is the same line of work because they considered the other work experience which was similar to the internship work of 4 years. 
So include it or not in the EOI?


----------



## mrbilly

mitsy said:


> Yes these 4 years increase my existing points. Also, what will happen if I do consider it in my EOI? Cause I have all the documentation to prove the work experience. It’s just that in the employment assessment results CPA mentioned that they don’t think of it to be related to my line and this constitutes their opinion only not the opinion of the department of home affairs. But the truth is that it is the same line of work because they considered the other work experience which was similar to the internship work of 4 years.
> So include it or not in the EOI?


Preferably consult a MARA agent to sort out this situation. A MARA agent would be able to give the best advice on your situation. You might need to pay some agent fee, but better lose some money rather than getting a visa ban from Australia. 

If I were you, I would go to CA ANZ / IPA and see whether they've got different opinions. If CA ANZ / IPA gives a positive assessment, you can include it in your assessment. Should CA ANZ / IPA gives a negative opinion, I would definitely not include it in my EOI.


----------



## Abid_R

Any of you guys (80 pointers) moved to regional areas or just waiting for something to happen?

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## James018

Abid_R said:


> Any of you guys (80 pointers) moved to regional areas or just waiting for something to happen?
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


 what do you think, any hope on 80 points Accountants?


----------



## James018

Our years od degree, English Test/PTE, Professional Year, Naati & all that struggle wasted ?


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> Our years of degree, English Test/PTE, Professional Year, Naati & all that struggle wasted ?


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> Any of you guys (80 pointers) moved to regional areas or just waiting for something to happen?
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Waiting bro... no point of moving to bushes and milking cows


----------



## Abid_R

Rusiru91 said:


> Waiting bro... no point of moving to bushes and milking cows


I don't know anything about bushes and milking cows. But if you guys are thinking about moving. Tasmania is a pretty good place. Specially Hobart.

Plenty of jobs. Good lifestyle. Less people. Maybe a bit less earnings compared to Sydney/Melbourne. But, lots of business opportunity.

At least you are going towards something, rather than just waiting for something to happen, which is not in your control.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> I don't know anything about bushes and milking cows. But if you guys are thinking about moving. Tasmania is a pretty good place. Specially Hobart.
> 
> Plenty of jobs. Good lifestyle. Less people. Maybe a bit less earnings compared to Sydney/Melbourne. But, lots of business opportunity.
> 
> At least you are going towards something, rather than just waiting for something to happen, which is not in your control.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Two of my friends moved to Tas last year yet no job..maybe these guys are been lazy ...hahaha


----------



## Abid_R

Rusiru91 said:


> Two of my friends moved to Tas last year yet no job..maybe these guys are been lazy ...hahaha


Maybe, me and my wife moved here about 1.5 months ago. We both secured jobs within three weeks.

Specially, if you are experienced in admin/customer facing roles, it is very easy to get a job here.

I got a part time accountant job, just by showing my internship experience. Whereas, in Sydney I didn't even get any interview calls.

Anyway, its a big decision for everyone, not very easy to take. Even harder when you have 80 points.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> Maybe, me and my wife moved here about 1.5 months ago. We both secured jobs within three weeks.
> 
> Specially, if you are experienced in admin/customer facing roles, it is very easy to get a job here.
> 
> I got a part time accountant job, just by showing my internship experience. Whereas, in Sydney I didn't even get any interview calls.
> 
> Anyway, its a big decision for everyone, not very easy to take. Even harder when you have 80 points.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General



Yea that's true. If you get the invite from 189 before the year end, will you move back mate or will you stay there?


----------



## Abid_R

I will stay here for another 1 year, even if I get 189. Because cost of moving is a lot. And I am not gonna earn hips more in Sydney anyway.

But the funny thing is, you are still thinking of getting 189 invite with 80. That boat sailed a long time ago.

____________________
DOE 12-Oct-18
80pts
Accountant General


----------



## Rusiru91

Abid_R said:


> I will stay here for another 1 year, even if I get 189. Because cost of moving is a lot. And I am not gonna earn hips more in Sydney anyway.
> 
> But the funny thing is, you are still thinking of getting 189 invite with 80. That boat sailed a long time ago.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Well you never know  ..when there was no invites for the accountants beginning of the last year most were saying accountants are done this and that yet it survived. So let's see ..If you're truly dedicated to work and live in regional that's good. but need to consider the long term achievements when making such decision .


----------



## KETANKATE94

Abid_R said:


> Maybe, me and my wife moved here about 1.5 months ago. We both secured jobs within three weeks.
> 
> Specially, if you are experienced in admin/customer facing roles, it is very easy to get a job here.
> 
> I got a part time accountant job, just by showing my internship experience. Whereas, in Sydney I didn't even get any interview calls.
> 
> Anyway, its a big decision for everyone, not very easy to take. Even harder when you have 80 points.
> 
> ____________________
> DOE 12-Oct-18
> 80pts
> Accountant General


Hi Abid,

How much pay do we get for admin or accountant job?



Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsy

Hi Guys,
Can anyone let me know about those States that require you to find a job in order to be eligible for 190. In such cases does one need to log a 190 first or find the job first and then log the 190? Thanks.


----------



## James018

Similarly to our Australian newspoll, I have gathered some vital and shocking information about Accountants.

As per immitracker, there are 120 cases both submitted and invited General Accountants on 80 points, while only 20 cases both submitted and invited General Accountant on 85 points.


What does mean by this is there are only 14.5% legit applicants on 85 & above only. 


If we assume there are 10 people lodging eoi on 80 points everyday, only 2 people will lodge on 85 points. This means every 30 days, (2*30) 60-70 legit applicants are lodging eoi on 85 points, rest DHA knows.


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> Similarly to our Australian newspoll, I have gathered some vital and shocking information about Accountants.
> 
> As per immitracker, there are 120 cases both submitted and invited General Accountants on 80 points, while only 20 cases both submitted and invited General Accountant on 85 points.
> 
> 
> What does mean by this is there are only 14.5% legit applicants on 85 & above only.
> 
> 
> If we assume there are 10 people lodging eoi on 80 points everyday, only 2 people will lodge on 85 points. This means every 30 days, (2*30) 60-70 legit applicants are lodging eoi on 85 points, rest DHA knows.




I have obtained an FOI document of how many people expressed interests for Accountant. Between Dec 2018 to February about 20 people expressed interest with 80 points every day, and about 0-7 people expressed interest with 85 everyday. You can do your calculation based on the FOI informations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

cbliao said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Similarly to our Australian newspoll, I have gathered some vital and shocking information about Accountants.
> 
> As per immitracker, there are 120 cases both submitted and invited General Accountants on 80 points, while only 20 cases both submitted and invited General Accountant on 85 points.
> 
> 
> What does mean by this is there are only 14.5% legit applicants on 85 & above only.
> 
> 
> If we assume there are 10 people lodging eoi on 80 points everyday, only 2 people will lodge on 85 points. This means every 30 days, (2*30) 60-70 legit applicants are lodging eoi on 85 points, rest DHA knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have obtained an FOI document of how many people expressed interests for Accountant. Between Dec 2018 to February about 20 people expressed interest with 80 points every day, and about 0-7 people expressed interest with 85 everyday. You can do your calculation based on the FOI informations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 haha. Are you kidding? If its true, share the info.


----------



## James018

Until Nov 22, as per FOI, there were only 22 eois on 85 submitted or 2 eois on 85 every day.


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> haha. Are you kidding? If its true, share the info.




I received the FOI in April, and they haven’t published the information on the FOI disclosure log, due to the privacy or the copyright I am not allow to share (stated in the FOI email). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

These 180 on 85 points every 30 days are created by culprits so people like you and me would suffer. 

Such culprits enjoy every bit of their time while we suffer.

Even when DHA was inviting 180, most of the 80 pointers like you & me would have been invited with a movement on 80 at least 14-15 days.


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> These 180 on 85 points every 30 days are created by culprits so people like you and me would suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Such culprits enjoy every bit of their time while we suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when DHA was inviting 180, most of the 80 pointers like you & me would have been invited with a movement on 80 at least 14-15 days.




The 189 system is just a total scam, I have already given up 189 after spending thousands of dollars on those stupid points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

Misuse of suspend eois system is the one reason why too many 80 pointers at once all of the system & fake eois on 85 points.


----------



## James018

cbliao said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These 180 on 85 points every 30 days are created by culprits so people like you and me would suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Such culprits enjoy every bit of their time while we suffer.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when DHA was inviting 180, most of the 80 pointers like you & me would have been invited with a movement on 80 at least 14-15 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 189 system is just a total scam, I have already given up 189 after spending thousands of dollars on those stupid points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Skillselect eoi system is a big scam I agree. And regional visa is another scam. We deserved direct PR if they want to send us in regional as we already spent our youth age doing Master/Bachelor degree, EnglishTest, Naati languages, Professional Year, Work experience and so forth. 

Amaiging, look at the figure. Until Nov 22, 2018, there were only 22 eois on 85 points submitted but all of the sudden it skyrocketed to 300% from Dec.


----------



## cbliao

James018 said:


> Skillselect eoi system is a big scam I agree. And regional visa is another scam. We deserved direct PR if they want to send us in regional as we already spent our youth age doing Master/Bachelor degree, EnglishTest, Naati languages, Professional Year, Work experience and so forth.
> 
> Amaiging, look at the figure. Until Nov 22, 2018, there were only 22 eois on 85 points submitted but all of the sudden it skyrocketed to 300% from Dec.




But the government doesn’t want us, we can do nothing about it. No vote means no rights. 189 just like a gamble, you never know when the gov stops sending invitation, the gov controls everything. When you argue with gov or express the painstaking works you have done, the gov just say, studying or doing PY is not a guarantee to permanent residency. Or just like David Coleman respond to issue of only sending invitations to extremely high points of applicants, he feel so happy that Australia has so many high quality of candidates.


----------



## qasimbhatti

is it 85 points currently for accountant in last round ?


----------



## jontymorgan

qasimbhatti said:


> is it 85 points currently for accountant in last round ?


Accountants were invited at 90 points up to 1 May in the last round.


----------



## James018

jontymorgan said:


> qasimbhatti said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it 85 points currently for accountant in last round ?
> 
> 
> 
> Accountants were invited at 90 points up to 1 May in the last round.
Click to expand...

 When I first landed to Australia, I never thought there will be such unfairness in the skilled online system for visa invitation and now these idoits talk about greater integrity in skilled visa application processes when there is absolutely no integrity whatsoever.

If they talk about greater integrity why there are large number of fake eoi applications in the skillselect poll? Why eoi system is not upgraded for years when people are misusing it for express invitations? Why they are granting Pr to those with fake documents and why they punish genuine applicants? Is this their greater integrity system?


----------



## James018

What you guys think about regional visa?

My view point:


If coalition government stick to their policy, regional visa looks almost certain as they will form a majority government. The government also hold large number of members to the senate with likely support from least 4 other senators to pass any laws. This is scary. 

Regional visa:

1.These visas ( 491 & 191 ) will lock you or restrict you almost permanently unless in very limited circumstances if there is financial hardships, illness, injury, & etc.

2.To be eligible for Permanent Visa, you must work and live for least 3 years from the time your visa got granted. You must work in regional areas full-time/part-time with hours although not officially stated but somewhere between 35-38 hrs per week. You must work these amount of hours and must meet taxable income requirements (which is not mentioned) but can assume at least $45k-$50k annually. 

3.Scary thing is if applicants unable to meet taxable income requirements for 3 years,they will not be eligible to apply permanent residency even after 5 years. And if applicants moved to cities due to financial hardships, there is every possibility their visa may be cancelled or may be deported.


What do you think about this policy? Looks scary huh ?


----------



## jontymorgan

James018 said:


> What you guys think about regional visa?
> 
> My view point:
> 
> 
> If coalition government stick to their policy, regional visa looks almost certain as they will form a majority government. The government also hold large number of members to the senate with likely support from least 4 senators to pass any laws. This is scary.
> 
> Regional visa:
> 
> 1.These visas ( 491 & 191 ) will lock you or restrict you almost permanently unless in very limited circumstances if there is financial hardships, illness, injury, & etc.
> 
> 2.To be eligible for Permanent Visa, you must work and live for least 3 years from the time your visa got granted. You must work in regional areas full-time/part-time with hours although not officially stated but somewhere between 35-38 hrs per week. You must work these amount of hours and must meet taxable income requirements (which is not mentioned) but can assume at least $45k-$50k annually.
> 
> 3.Scary thing is if applicants unable to meet taxable income requirements for 3 years,they will not be eligible to apply permanent residency even after 5 years. And if applicants moved to cities due to financial hardships, there is every possibility their visa may be cancelled or may be deported.
> 
> 
> What do you think about this policy? Looks scary huh ?


I am wondering how much the new regional 491/191 visa will help accountants. This visa is replacing the 489 visa and state nomination is still required so a big question is whether the states will continue with things like application criteria, selective invitations, and occupation quotas? For example, people have been discussing moving to South Australia so they can apply for the 491 visa. However, currently to apply for SA state nomination (for 489 or 190) as an accountant you need 3 years of work experience in the field, there are major restrictions if you have lived/studied outside of SA, and the main quota for accountants was filled in the first two weeks of the fiscal year. Also, will other states continue giving out invitations on a selective basis? If all of these things carry over to the new 491 visa how many accountants will actually benefit? An increased number of occupations have been made available under the 491 visa but does that mean states will invite any more accountants than they do now? 

What we could end up with is something similar to the 489 visa but it being much more difficult to get PR because of all the things you mentioned above.


----------



## James018

jontymorgan said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think about regional visa?
> 
> My view point:
> 
> 
> If coalition government stick to their policy, regional visa looks almost certain as they will form a majority government. The government also hold large number of members to the senate with likely support from least 4 senators to pass any laws. This is scary.
> 
> Regional visa:
> 
> 1.These visas ( 491 & 191 ) will lock you or restrict you almost permanently unless in very limited circumstances if there is financial hardships, illness, injury, & etc.
> 
> 2.To be eligible for Permanent Visa, you must work and live for least 3 years from the time your visa got granted. You must work in regional areas full-time/part-time with hours although not officially stated but somewhere between 35-38 hrs per week. You must work these amount of hours and must meet taxable income requirements (which is not mentioned) but can assume at least $45k-$50k annually.
> 
> 3.Scary thing is if applicants unable to meet taxable income requirements for 3 years,they will not be eligible to apply permanent residency even after 5 years. And if applicants moved to cities due to financial hardships, there is every possibility their visa may be cancelled or may be deported.
> 
> 
> What do you think about this policy? Looks scary huh ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how much the new regional 491/191 visa will help accountants. This visa is replacing the 489 visa and state nomination is still required so a big question is whether the states will continue with things like application criteria, selective invitations, and occupation quotas? For example, people have been discussing moving to South Australia so they can apply for the 491 visa. However, currently to apply for SA state nomination (for 489 or 190) as an accountant you need 3 years of work experience in the field, there are major restrictions if you have lived/studied outside of SA, and the main quota for accountants was filled in the first two weeks of the fiscal year. Also, will other states continue giving out invitations on a selective basis? If all of these things carry over to the new 491 visa how many accountants will actually benefit? An increased number of occupations have been made available under the 491 visa but does that mean states will invite any more accountants than they do now?
> 
> What we could end up with is something similar to the 489 visa but it being much more difficult to get PR because of all the things you mentioned above.
Click to expand...

 491 & 191 visa will be far more difficult than 489. It is highly likely more than 2/3 visa holders will not meet the requirements(such as 3 years income threshold) and their Permanent Residency will be shut. Regional areas in Australia are still developing and it cant be compared with other developed nations in terms of jobs and growth. Politicians have wrongly researched about regions.


----------



## James018

James018 said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys think about regional visa?
> 
> My view point:
> 
> 
> If coalition government stick to their policy, regional visa looks almost certain as they will form a majority government. The government also hold large number of members to the senate with likely support from least 4 senators to pass any laws. This is scary.
> 
> Regional visa:
> 
> 1.These visas ( 491 & 191 ) will lock you or restrict you almost permanently unless in very limited circumstances if there is financial hardships, illness, injury, & etc.
> 
> 2.To be eligible for Permanent Visa, you must work and live for least 3 years from the time your visa got granted. You must work in regional areas full-time/part-time with hours although not officially stated but somewhere between 35-38 hrs per week. You must work these amount of hours and must meet taxable income requirements (which is not mentioned) but can assume at least $45k-$50k annually.
> 
> 3.Scary thing is if applicants unable to meet taxable income requirements for 3 years,they will not be eligible to apply permanent residency even after 5 years. And if applicants moved to cities due to financial hardships, there is every possibility their visa may be cancelled or may be deported.
> 
> 
> What do you think about this policy? Looks scary huh ?
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering how much the new regional 491/191 visa will help accountants. This visa is replacing the 489 visa and state nomination is still required so a big question is whether the states will continue with things like application criteria, selective invitations, and occupation quotas? For example, people have been discussing moving to South Australia so they can apply for the 491 visa. However, currently to apply for SA state nomination (for 489 or 190) as an accountant you need 3 years of work experience in the field, there are major restrictions if you have lived/studied outside of SA, and the main quota for accountants was filled in the first two weeks of the fiscal year. Also, will other states continue giving out invitations on a selective basis? If all of these things carry over to the new 491 visa how many accountants will actually benefit? An increased number of occupations have been made available under the 491 visa but does that mean states will invite any more accountants than they do now?
> 
> What we could end up with is something similar to the 489 visa but it being much more difficult to get PR because of all the things you mentioned above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 491 & 191 visa will be far more difficult than 489. It is highly likely more than 2/3 visa holders will not meet the requirements(such as 3 years income threshold) and their Permanent Residency will be shut. Regional areas in Australia are still developing and it cant be compared with other developed nations in terms of jobs and growth. Politicians have wrongly researched about regions.
Click to expand...

 They even cant fix minor IT system (skillselect), how can we expect they come up with a good policy?


----------



## handyjohn

It is never mentioned that holder of 491 visa has to work 30-35 hours a week for three years. 
I think some people are just spreading false rumours to discourage people for 491 visa so that they can place themselves on top when this visa start in November. 
Smart people know that there is no a single door left except regional 491 and its a reality and whoever accept it sooner its better. 
Current 489 visa requirement is to work 35 hours in a week for 2 years. Government has already made this requirement easier in 491. In 491 a person has to just meet annual income limit which will be maximum 20-25k annually. 
Some of my friends are making 1000-1200 a week by doing just uber in Tasmania. 
Remember that holder of 491 visa can stay in Canberra, Wollongong and Newcastle and its a fast track visa. 
In my humble opinion, 491 is much easier and attractive visa than 489



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

We are not spreading rumors. If 491 visa working hours remain 20-25 hours, we all should consider..... for time being, 489 asked you to work 35-38 hours per week currently.


----------



## handyjohn

And as far as requirements are concerned, 491 will have same nominations requirements as current 489 visa has. Every state has its own different requirements but the most easy states are Darwin and Tasmania. 
Current enrolled students of one year diploma in Tasmania will be eligible for 491 if they graduate after November and for 489 if they graduate before November. 
So anyone who still thinks that he/she has some better alternative than regional visa then please share your plan otherwise please stop discouraging fellow accountants and whinging about government policies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James018

handyjohn said:


> It is never mentioned that holder of 491 visa has to work 30-35 hours a week for three years.
> I think some people are just spreading false rumours to discourage people for 491 visa so that they can place themselves on top when this visa start in November.
> Smart people know that there is no a single door left except regional 491 and its a reality and whoever accept it sooner its better.
> Current 489 visa requirement is to work 35 hours in a week for 2 years. Government has already made this requirement easier in 491. In 491 a person has to just meet annual income limit which will be maximum 20-25k annually.
> Some of my friends are making 1000-1200 a week by doing just uber in Tasmania.
> Remember that holder of 491 visa can stay in Canberra, Wollongong and Newcastle and its a fast track visa.
> In my humble opinion, 491 is much easier and attractive visa than 489
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 But I highly doubt that it will be $20-25k. This is below the poverty line as far as Australia is concerned as the national average GDP per capita is above $50k tbh.


----------



## handyjohn

Even if it is 50k per annum which is I strongly believe will not be the case. It is comparatively very easy to earn and declare 50k income either from business or employment as compared to show 35 hours per week just from employment. 
Please consult a good accountant and he will second my opinion. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbilly

*Core problem*



James018 said:


> 491 & 191 visa will be far more difficult than 489. It is highly likely more than 2/3 visa holders will not meet the requirements(such as 3 years income threshold) and their Permanent Residency will be shut. Regional areas in Australia are still developing and it cant be compared with other developed nations in terms of jobs and growth. Politicians have wrongly researched about regions.


If you think there are no jobs in regional, it's a very short-sighted thinking. Many of my friends have worked in Dominos, Maccas & KFCs or driving Ubers in regional and they earn quite a lot of $$$ too. In fact, many regional areas have been screaming for migrants whereas big cities have complained of overcrowding. So again, govt is simply following the need of its citizens first. 

Maybe your core problem is by going regional, you will be cut off from people from your own country settling down in Australia and forced to interact with Australians. That's why you really hate being asked to regional because for nearly 3 - 5 years, you simply cannot meet people from your own country who have settled down in Australia. 

In that case, you might as well go home if you do not assimilate into the Australian culture. If you wanna immigrate to a country, you need to assimilate yourself by firstly following the govt's policy (including going regional). Then, once you got your citizenship, you can criticise the govt by participating in the election but until then, you're simply a guest in Australia.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 491 & 191 visa will be far more difficult than 489. It is highly likely more than 2/3 visa holders will not meet the requirements(such as 3 years income threshold) and their Permanent Residency will be shut. Regional areas in Australia are still developing and it cant be compared with other developed nations in terms of jobs and growth. Politicians have wrongly researched about regions.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think there are no jobs in regional, it's a very short-sighted thinking. Many of my friends have worked in Dominos, Maccas & KFCs or driving Ubers in regional and they earn quite a lot of $$$ too. In fact, many regional areas have been screaming for migrants whereas big cities have complained of overcrowding. So again, govt is simply following the need of its citizens first.
> 
> Maybe your core problem is by going regional, you will be cut off from people from your own country settling down in Australia and forced to interact with Australians. That's why you really hate being asked to regional because for nearly 3 - 5 years, you simply cannot meet people from your own country who have settled down in Australia.
> 
> In that case, you might as well go home if you do not assimilate into the Australian culture. If you wanna immigrate to a country, you need to assimilate yourself by firstly following the govt's policy (including going regional). Then, once you got your citizenship, you can criticise the govt by participating in the election but until then, you're simply a guest in Australia.
Click to expand...


John Menadue – Pearls and Irritations
Pearls and Irritations


ABUL RIZVI. New regional visas – a recipe for exploitation and destitution.

Posted by Carol Summerhayes


The Government’s new regional migration arrangements make it easier for potential migrants with lower skill levels and limited English to access temporary residence via low paid jobs in regional Australia. At the same time, the government is making it significantly more difficult for these people to secure permanent residence. This is a recipe for more exploitation and the potential to add to a growing underclass of destitute people who have no access to any form of social safety net. 


From November 2019, there will be essentially four skilled migration (non-business skills) pathways targeting regional Australia:


The existing state/territory nominated visa for direct permanent residence; 24,968 places have been allocated for this visa in 2019-20 and will mainly cater for high skill migrants who are a priority for the nominating state/territory. Most state/territory governments use this visa to target occupations such as health professionals, high end ICT occupations; engineers and teachers. The visa is not confined to regional Australia but can be used by any state/territory government for any part of their jurisdiction. Take up of this visa will be subject to the needs of each state/territory government.

A new provisional Skilled Employer Sponsored visa (sub-class 494) that will replace the long-standing direct permanent residence Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS). The new visa has 9,000 places allocated in 2019-20. It will provide for a wider range of occupations than the existing RSMS but becomes an employer-sponsored provisional visa. The policy rationale and evidence supporting the need to make the existing permanent residence RSMS visa into a provisional visa has not been made public. There have been allegations of systemic abuse of RSMS but details have not been made public.

A new Skilled Work Regional Visa (sub-class 494) which is also a provisional visa that will replace the existing state/territory nominated provisional visa. There will be 14,000 places for this visa in 2019-20 depending on how many applicants are nominated by state/territory governments. The key difference will be that to obtain permanent residence, the provisional visa holders must live and work in the relevant region for three years rather than one year of work and two years of living in the relevant region. To secure permanent residence, the applicant must also earn a minimum level of taxable income for three years (whilst they have very limited access to government services and benefits). Once again the policy rationale and evidence supporting the need to make access to permanent residence more difficult has not been made public.

Negotiation of a series of Designated Area Migration Agreements (DAMAs) that provide a temporary residence visa for largely lower skill workers with low levels of English and who are prepared to work in relatively low paid jobs in regional Australia. The pathway to permanent residence for these visa holders is presently highly constrained. Many of the visa holders under a DAMA are unlikely to be able to obtain permanent residence at any stage. Places available under these arrangements are negotiated on a region by region basis by the Department of Home Affairs.

The first of these visas will be favoured by most potential migrants through to the one at the bottom being least favoured. However, the risk of exploitation is greatest as we move down this list with the highest risk being associated with the DAMAs. While the government has sought to put obligations on the relevant regional bodies to monitor for exploitation, it is yet to be seen how effective these will be.

The temporary residents in the last three of the above visas will be totally beholden to their employers. (It is unclear how flexible Home Affairs will be to workers that seek to change their employer or those that have worked with different employers.)

Unlike temporary residents with high skill levels and good English, they will be poorly placed to argue for their rights to be properly paid. Even if they have sufficient English to do so, they will be totally beholden to their employers for survival and any chance of securing permanent residence. To an unscrupulous employer, they will be effectively indentured labour – a small step away from being slaves.

If they leave their employer, their chances of securing another job, especially if there is an economic downturn, will be very limited and in some circumstances may be constrained by Home Affairs rules. They workers will have no access to any social safety net and are unlikely to have sufficient finances to return home. Many may become destitute.

If they do eventually become permanent residents, they then face a further four year wait before they can access any social security. In an economic downturn, they will be among the first to lose their jobs and will face a tough labour market while earning no income. Once again, destitution becomes a very real risk, especially for low skill and low English level workers who may have to wait a minimum of seven years working in Australia before they have the protection of a social safety net.

Is this really well thought through policy?

There is certainly a case for assisting regional employers to access skilled labour. But where is the evidence that the existing suite of regional visas, which the government had largely forgotten about for the last five years, needed to be changed in a way that dramatically increases the risk of exploitation and destitution?

Do we really want to become a country like the USA with large numbers of very poorly paid and exploited people who have little chance of ever becoming permanent residents?


----------



## James018

Australia's regional migration program failing both migrants and communities, expert says.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-25/regional-immigration-program-tasmania-population/11145848


----------



## mrbilly

James018 said:


> Australia's regional migration program failing both migrants and communities, expert says.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-25/regional-immigration-program-tasmania-population/11145848


The same article also mentions of Michael Bailey, the chief executive of Tasmania, being astounded at accountants having to move interstate just to find work. Also, the article mentions of demographer Lisa Denny shifting focus to where the demand actually is needed instead of blindly inviting lots of oversupplied occupations (such as accountants). 

So if they remove accounting from SOL, will you be happy then?? If they really remove accounting from SOL due to oversupply of accountants, you can simply go home or study as motor mechanics in regional (motor mechanics are in demand due to lots of space but very few applicants). 

Studying in Australia does not mean govt must give you PR getting PR, even after spending $$$.


----------



## James018

mrbilly said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia's regional migration program failing both migrants and communities, expert says.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-05-25/regional-immigration-program-tasmania-population/11145848
> 
> 
> 
> The same article also mentions of Michael Bailey, the chief executive of Tasmania, being astounded at accountants having to move interstate just to find work. Also, the article mentions of demographer Lisa Denny shifting focus to where the demand actually is needed instead of blindly inviting lots of oversupplied occupations (such as accountants).
> 
> So if they remove accounting from SOL, will you be happy then?? If they really remove accounting from SOL due to oversupply of accountants, you can simply go home or study as motor mechanics in regional (motor mechanics are in demand due to lots of space but very few applicants).
> 
> Studying in Australia does not mean govt must give you PR getting PR, even after spending $$$.
Click to expand...

 Are you a government agent or migration agent mrbilly?


----------



## James018

Employers in Australia seek for long-term employability of their employees and would not hire those with temporary visa status.


----------



## Rusiru91

Folks,
For this November I will be completing 2 years at my job, Is it ok to show only 1 year exp and get the reference letter only for 1 year. I didn't claim it before since I had my job title changed and now Im involved in more month end activities and client engagements. Cheers


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> Folks,
> For this November I will be completing 2 years at my job, Is it ok to show only 1 year exp and get the reference letter only for 1 year. I didn't claim it before since I had my job title changed and now Im involved in more month end activities and client engagements. Cheers


If you were meant to claim it in November, I believe it will be best to claim it now since your title has already been changed.

If you are claiming only 1 year while working for 2 years, what will be your HR answer if CO do a verification?


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> If you were meant to claim it in November, I believe it will be best to claim it now since your title has already been changed.
> 
> If you are claiming only 1 year while working for 2 years, what will be your HR answer if CO do a verification?


My manager will say that Im still working with them. But that's what I wanna know whether it's ok to claim 1 year rather than 2 because there's no difference in the points .


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> My manager will say that Im still working with them. But that's what I wanna know whether it's ok to claim 1 year rather than 2 because there's no difference in the points .


I'm not 100% sure in this case but while submitting EOI, in work experience section, there will be a start and finish date so if you put down the exact 1 year, MAYBE CO might consider it a false declaration.


----------



## noobmaster69

What is EOI?


----------



## Icecoldtoto

What are the chances of 189 on 85 points and 190 on 90 points? 
DOE: 15 may 2019

Age 30
Pte 20
Australian Education 20
PY 5
Naati 5
Aus Experience 5

When do you guys think will i get an invite?


----------



## shashikanthbirada

*ShashikanthBirada*



SAMYBOY said:


> I'm not 100% sure in this case but while submitting EOI, in work experience section, there will be a start and finish date so if you put down the exact 1 year, MAYBE CO might consider it a false declaration.



Hi,

I am planning for a Australia PR for myself and my spouse. I am from a computers background and my wife did here bachelors in Electronics and Post Graduate Diploma in Management. Her diploma was for 2 years and I see that this is considered as a Masters. (Please confirm me if a 2 year Diploma is considered as a Masters).

Her diploma was on Accounting, HR and Marketing. I would like to check if she will be qualified under Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111. I checked CPA website for the subjects that are compulsory for this ANZSCO and I see most of them are in here Markslist too. Will she will be eligible under ANZSCO 221111. She has almost 2 years of experience as a Process associate (on cash applications- Accounts receivables)

I was told that for someone on ANZSCO 221111, there is no experience necessary, please throw some light on this.

Appreciate your clarification.


----------



## mrbilly

shashikanthbirada said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning for a Australia PR for myself and my spouse. I am from a computers background and my wife did here bachelors in Electronics and Post Graduate Diploma in Management. Her diploma was for 2 years and I see that this is considered as a Masters. (Please confirm me if a 2 year Diploma is considered as a Masters).
> 
> Her diploma was on Accounting, HR and Marketing. I would like to check if she will be qualified under Accountant (General) ANZSCO 221111. I checked CPA website for the subjects that are compulsory for this ANZSCO and I see most of them are in here Markslist too. Will she will be eligible under ANZSCO 221111. She has almost 2 years of experience as a Process associate (on cash applications- Accounts receivables)
> 
> I was told that for someone on ANZSCO 221111, there is no experience necessary, please throw some light on this.
> 
> Appreciate your clarification.


First suggestion would be to consult a registered MARA agent. They would be able to provide sound professional advice. 

To qualify, your degree would need to be assessed by CPA Australia. Once CPA has provided positive assessment, you can lodge an expression of interest (EOI). 

Work experience for ANZSCO 221111 is not required, but may be necessary to claim higher points. Considering the fact that you would need at least 85+ points to be invited, you may need work experience unless you have other alternatives to get 85 points.


----------



## shashikanthbirada

*shashikanthbirada*



mrbilly said:


> First suggestion would be to consult a registered MARA agent. They would be able to provide sound professional advice.
> 
> To qualify, your degree would need to be assessed by CPA Australia. Once CPA has provided positive assessment, you can lodge an expression of interest (EOI).
> 
> Work experience for ANZSCO 221111 is not required, but may be necessary to claim higher points. Considering the fact that you would need at least 85+ points to be invited, you may need work experience unless you have other alternatives to get 85 points.


Thank you very much for the details. I will get the CPA assessment.

I will be the primary applicant and the plan is to claim 5 points for partner. I assume if the partner has a positive assessment, below 45 age and competent English, I should be able to claim 5 points. Is my understanding right?

My ANZSCO code is 261311 and if I get my partner assessment positive for 221111, both 261311 and 221111 are under same list MLTSSL. So I assume I should be able to claim 5 points.

Please correct my understanding.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Any one got nsw 190 at 85+5? And do they issue invites on night same as 189 or it’s in day time. 
Thanks


----------



## phamtantan

Hi guys,

Hoping to get some advice re partner points.

My partner and I are both on 80 points and were planning to join up our applications to get an extra 5 points. We would be eligible to update this month. However with the recent update regarding the partner points going to be on par with single applications in November, i am rethinking whether we should still update our applications, considering that even at 85 we might get not an invitation before November when the rules change anyway, and I will also get another extra 5 points for age in November. Getting partnered up right now might mean extra paperwork that we might have to do when we will be able to get it separately anyway. What are your opinions on this?

Also, same situation as above, my PTE is going to be expired in January - would it be worth retaking it?

Thank you in advance for your time


----------



## mrbilly

phamtantan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping to get some advice re partner points.
> 
> My partner and I are both on 80 points and were planning to join up our applications to get an extra 5 points. We would be eligible to update this month. However with the recent update regarding the partner points going to be on par with single applications in November, i am rethinking whether we should still update our applications, considering that even at 85 we might get not an invitation before November when the rules change anyway, and I will also get another extra 5 points for age in November. Getting partnered up right now might mean extra paperwork that we might have to do when we will be able to get it separately anyway. What are your opinions on this?
> 
> Also, same situation as above, my PTE is going to be expired in January - would it be worth retaking it?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time


Remember, primary applicants with skilled spouse and competent English would be prioritised over single applicants. So it's better to file extra paperworks and enjoy the benefits later should your partner has acceptable skilled assessment & competent English.

The principle is simply to get as much points as possible.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

mrbilly said:


> phamtantan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Hoping to get some advice re partner points.
> 
> My partner and I are both on 80 points and were planning to join up our applications to get an extra 5 points. We would be eligible to update this month. However with the recent update regarding the partner points going to be on par with single applications in November, i am rethinking whether we should still update our applications, considering that even at 85 we might get not an invitation before November when the rules change anyway, and I will also get another extra 5 points for age in November. Getting partnered up right now might mean extra paperwork that we might have to do when we will be able to get it separately anyway. What are your opinions on this?
> 
> Also, same situation as above, my PTE is going to be expired in January - would it be worth retaking it?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, primary applicants with skilled spouse and competent English would be prioritised over single applicants. So it's better to file extra paperworks and enjoy the benefits later should your partner has acceptable skilled assessment & competent English.
> 
> The principle is simply to get as much points as possible.
Click to expand...

Not sure why you are spreading wrong news? First preference is given both to singles and applicants with skilled partner.


----------



## mrbilly

Rockstarapaque said:


> Not sure why you are spreading wrong news? First preference is given both to singles and applicants with skilled partner.


First --> primary applicants with skilled spouse or de facto partner 
Equal first --> primary applicants without spouse / partner (single)
Second -->primary applicants with competent English speaking partner but no skilled assessment. 

Assuming 3 people have all EQUAL 85 points, the first to be invited would be the ones with skilled partner and competent English. After all those applicants with skilled partners have been invited, those single applicants with 85 points would be invited. Finally, those @ 85 with competent English speaking partners but partners do not have skilled assessment would be invited. 

Nevertheless, those with 85 points would still be prioritised over those @ 80 points (legislation says assuming all points are equal, i.e. all at 85). So the principle to get the highest number of points is still valid. 

Refer to attached snip from the legislation.


----------



## handyjohn

Mate “equal first” means equal to first not second. If a partnered applicant with skilled spouse has 85 points and a single applicant also has 85 points then both are equal. In this case their DOE will decide who will get invite first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque

handyjohn said:


> Mate “equal first” means equal to first not second. If a partnered applicant with skilled spouse has 85 points and a single applicant also has 85 points then both are equal. In this case their DOE will decide who will get invite first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. Not sure what he is interpreting!


----------



## Rusiru91

mrbilly said:


> First --> primary applicants with skilled spouse or de facto partner
> Equal first --> primary applicants without spouse / partner (single)
> Second -->primary applicants with competent English speaking partner but no skilled assessment.
> 
> Assuming 3 people have all EQUAL 85 points, the first to be invited would be the ones with skilled partner and competent English. After all those applicants with skilled partners have been invited, those single applicants with 85 points would be invited. Finally, those @ 85 with competent English speaking partners but partners do not have skilled assessment would be invited.
> 
> Nevertheless, those with 85 points would still be prioritised over those @ 80 points (legislation says assuming all points are equal, i.e. all at 85). So the principle to get the highest number of points is still valid.
> 
> Refer to attached snip from the legislation.


Misleading information :nono:


----------



## Rockstarapaque

The only question in my mind is that as we know the DOE changes when the points change, so when we will get additional 10 points, will the DOE change or stay the same as before?


----------



## Rusiru91

Rockstarapaque said:


> The only question in my mind is that as we know the DOE changes when the points change, so when we will get additional 10 points, will the DOE change or stay the same as before?


I reckon it might automatically update


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question in my mind is that as we know the DOE changes when the points change, so when we will get additional 10 points, will the DOE change or stay the same as before?
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon it might automatically update
Click to expand...

Update to what? The old DOE?


----------



## sachindaperera11

Hey guys I’m currently on 85 points for accountant general,

I heard professional year has a validity period for 48 months, and they consider the whole program needs to be completed in the last 4 years before you’re invited to apply

Does that mean they consider it from the starting date of the program or the completion date as I have completed in June 2016


----------



## Sayas

Does your professional year also expires? So weird. 

Hi expert, please let me know one thing. I am new to this forum and dont know much about changes but what I know is going to be even harder after Nov if you cant increase to straight 10 points. I myself cant do it as my spouse skill cant be assessed so will lose points and wont make it straight 10 points.


So for Accountants, is it worth doing PTE and Naati? I dont wanna spend mone is they are not worth it as I am not going to get PR visa anyway.


----------



## Thpham1

Sayas said:


> Does your professional year also expires? So weird.
> 
> Hi expert, please let me know one thing. I am new to this forum and dont know much about changes but what I know is going to be even harder after Nov if you cant increase to straight 10 points. I myself cant do it as my spouse skill cant be assessed so will lose points and wont make it straight 10 points.
> 
> 
> So for Accountants, is it worth doing PTE and Naati? I dont wanna spend mone is they are not worth it as I am not going to get PR visa anyway.


At this point, given your situation, it better to just give up because it is just not possible to obtain both NAATI & PTE within the span of 4 months. Beside, even if you managed to pull off the impossible, unless PTE & NAATI raise your total score to 90 or 95, there's no way you would be invited before November.

As for when the changes are in place, I am sorry to say this but if your partner skill can't be assessed, you stand no chance at all.


----------



## Sayas

Hi expert,

Do I stand any chace to get Permanent residency in Australia? I would not have done Professional Year. I spent 4-5 days for 3 months internship but employer later said I am not yet qualified and I dont have strong visa profile.

Thanks
Saya


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sayas said:


> Hi expert,
> 
> Do I stand any chace to get Permanent residency in Australia? I would not have done Professional Year. I spent 4-5 days for 3 months internship but employer later said I am not yet qualified and I dont have strong visa profile.
> 
> Thanks
> Saya


What is your points breakdown?


----------



## KengurMark

Hi guys. I am sitting at 85 points (including 5 for work experience) for 189 and I've got this nasty feeling that that will not be enough for an invite, even after November and extra 10 points that I would get as a single applicant. My visa is expiring in August this year and I don't plan on extending it. To summarise, I did everything I could and it simply wasn't enough. I wish you all best of luck and thank you very much for sharing your experince on this forum. It was more usefull than any migration agent or lawyer out there. I think I will try my luck in Canada.

Cheers


----------



## Sayas

SAMYBOY said:


> What is your points breakdown?


 I got 65 points at the moment. I was hoping I will clear Pte and Naati soon and will get invited on 80 points. I have to give up now, I am also losing money in Pte exams. I have my next exam and that is going to be my 22 attempts in PTE only. I don't know. I am planning to move Tasmania but my friends asked me to stay where I am. They said Tasmania is getting crowded and people are not getting jobs and very stressed. I don't know where to go. 

Thanks


----------



## SAMYBOY

Sayas said:


> I got 65 points at the moment. I was hoping I will clear Pte and Naati soon and will get invited on 80 points. I have to give up now, I am also losing money in Pte exams. I have my next exam and that is going to be my 22 attempts in PTE only. I don't know. I am planning to move Tasmania but my friends asked me to stay where I am. They said Tasmania is getting crowded and people are not getting jobs and very stressed. I don't know where to go.
> 
> Thanks


22 attempts in PTE only? are you attending any coaching at all? if not, you should. 

With 65 points at the moment, i think you are better off moving to TASMANIA where there is more assurance if you are really keen.


----------



## SAMYBOY

KengurMark said:


> Hi guys. I am sitting at 85 points (including 5 for work experience) for 189 and I've got this nasty feeling that that will not be enough for an invite, even after November and extra 10 points that I would get as a single applicant. My visa is expiring in August this year and I don't plan on extending it. To summarise, I did everything I could and it simply wasn't enough. I wish you all best of luck and thank you very much for sharing your experince on this forum. It was more usefull than any migration agent or lawyer out there. I think I will try my luck in Canada.
> 
> Cheers


Hang in there and i believe you will get it soon with 85 points. If you won't get it by August, maybe you can try leadership course where some members in this forum enrolled.


----------



## Sayas

My Australian dream is over. Will need to go back home.


Dont wanna distribute my hard earned money to regional Australia.

How you guys are going though?


----------



## yg120814

*85 Point Accountant*

Hi fellows

I have submitted EOI on 24 May 2019 as 85 point accountant.

Is there gonna be any luck to get invite??

Many thanks.


----------



## Rusiru91

yg120814 said:


> Hi fellows
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 24 May 2019 as 85 point accountant.
> 
> Is there gonna be any luck to get invite??
> 
> Many thanks.


What's your points break down


----------



## yg120814

*Point break*



Rusiru91 said:


> What's your points break down


Occupation : Accountant (221111)
Total : 85 Points
Age : 30 Points
Education : 15 Points
Aus Education : 5 Points
Language : 20 Points
Experience : 5 Points
NAATI : 5 Points
PY : 5 Points


----------



## jayng28

I dont think that we need member like James018 in this topic, hes just too negative and sarcastic, i dont know whats the problem with him, he has not done a thing for Australia but requires Australia to do everything to his need, sorry its not gonna happen lol. I remember this thread used to be very informative and all the members were always supportive during their waiting time, which is full of stress. 

I hope you guys all the best !!!


----------



## Sayas

jayng28 said:


> I dont think that we need member like James018 in this topic, hes just too negative and sarcastic, i dont know whats the problem with him, he has not done a thing for Australia but requires Australia to do everything to his need, sorry its not gonna happen lol. I remember this thread used to be very informative and all the members were always supportive during their waiting time, which is full of stress.
> 
> I hope you guys all the best !!!


 whats your points breakdown? What you have done for Australia?


----------



## Sayas

Australian government is playing with immigrants. They should have closed all permanent visas. No hope for me standing on 65


----------



## KKlife

jayng28 said:


> I dont think that we need member like James018 in this topic, hes just too negative and sarcastic, i dont know whats the problem with him, he has not done a thing for Australia but requires Australia to do everything to his need, sorry its not gonna happen lol. I remember this thread used to be very informative and all the members were always supportive during their waiting time, which is full of stress.
> 
> I hope you guys all the best !!!


The truth often hurt the most. I do not think James018 is in any way of being negative and sarcastic. He merely stating what he believes the situation that Australia are currently in. And, Dont you think it is a little too much to say that he has not DONE a thing for Australia? Do you by any chance know him in person?

Just so you know, this is a discussion thread. People give their own perceptive on current situation. Take it or not is your personal choice. But to ban someone just because he/she does not speak for you is just pure ignorant. It can’t stop me thinking that you are just like a little kid that cannot take criticism.


----------



## jayng28

KKlife said:


> The truth often hurt the most. I do not think James018 is in any way of being negative and sarcastic. He merely stating what he believes the situation that Australia are currently in. And, Dont you think it is a little too much to say that he has not DONE a thing for Australia? Do you by any chance know him in person?
> 
> Just so you know, this is a discussion thread. People give their own perceptive on current situation. Take it or not is your personal choice. But to ban someone just because he/she does not speak for you is just pure ignorant. It can’t stop me thinking that you are just like a little kid that cannot take criticism.


lol i was just browsing to this topic to see how everyone are doing, i got what i want a while ago with all supportive members which make the waiting time much less stressful , do you think that i care to take criticism in this thread lol (neither DIBP) . Anyway i wish you guys all the best


----------



## KKlife

jayng28 said:


> lol i was just browsing to this topic to see how everyone are doing, i got what i want a while ago with all supportive members which make the waiting time much less stressful , do you think that i care to take criticism in this thread lol (neither DIBP) . Anyway i wish you guys all the best


Funny that you quoted my response and saying you do not CARE about criticism. And you clearly do not understand what I said. Anyway I still wish you all the best.


----------



## javvvv

Guys, when filling in the work experience, there is a gap to indicate "Employer name". In my case, I am employed by a recruitment agency (recruiter A) working for a Big 4 bank. Not only that, when contract between bank and recruiter finished, I had the contract extended with a different recruiter (recruiter B). 

So first, what should I write as for the "Employer Name"? Agency name or the bank?

And second, do I need to split the work experience by the date the agency changed or submit it as one?

Many thanks!


----------



## NB

javvvv said:


> Guys, when filling in the work experience, there is a gap to indicate "Employer name". In my case, I am employed by a recruitment agency (recruiter A) working for a Big 4 bank. Not only that, when contract between bank and recruiter finished, I had the contract extended with a different recruiter (recruiter B).
> 
> So first, what should I write as for the "Employer Name"? Agency name or the bank?
> 
> And second, do I need to split the work experience by the date the agency changed or submit it as one?
> 
> Many thanks!


The name of the employer is always the one who pays your salary
Even If you are Working in the bank, your employer will still be the recruiter agency
As your employer changed, you have to split the experience 
Moreover no where in the EOI, the name of the bank will come.
It will always be recruiter A and then B 



Cheers


----------



## Aditya97

Hi, Me and my wife shall submit our EOI with account code having 80 points together in July, 19 with my wife as main applicant.

My wife skill assessment is dt 8th July 2018
My skill assessment is dated 7th February 2018

My wife PTE score is date 4th July 2018
My PTE score is dated 10th Jan 2018

If we don't get an invite before July,2020, does it mean that our EOI will be invalid since the scores will expire before an invite?

If that happens does the EOI authority may automatically cancel our application? 

Will we be required to again give pte and do skills assessment and then lodge a fresh invite?

I am worried..


----------



## handyjohn

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, Me and my wife shall submit our EOI with account code having 80 points together in July, 19 with my wife as main applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife skill assessment is dt 8th July 2018
> 
> My skill assessment is dated 7th February 2018
> 
> 
> 
> My wife PTE score is date 4th July 2018
> 
> My PTE score is dated 10th Jan 2018
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't get an invite before July,2020, does it mean that our EOI will be invalid since the scores will expire before an invite?
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens does the EOI authority may automatically cancel our application?
> 
> 
> 
> Will we be required to again give pte and do skills assessment and then lodge a fresh invite?
> 
> 
> 
> I am worried..




PTE and skill assessment are valid for 3 years not 2 years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aditya97

Thanks for prompt reply John.

In pte score report the validity of the results is written as 2 years e.g my scores are valid from Jan'2018 to Jan'2020.

Does it mean my pte score will expire if I don't get an invite before Jan'20 and I'll have to sit for exam again and submit a fresh EOI?


----------



## Faziee

For the purpose for immigration validity is 3 years.


----------



## KengurMark

Hi Guys, 

Just got negative skill employment assessment from CPA. My Financial Manager and I are shocked. Apparently my duties are not complex enough to be considered suitable for General Accountant. 

This is the list of duties that my Financial Manager, who is professional accountant, put on reference letter:

Duties: 

-Assisting Manager in month-end and year-end closing of financials. 
-Preparing balance sheet reconciliations and investigating transactions in Access Dimension. 
-Assisting in preparation of financial reporting including Profit & Loss, Balance Sheet and cash flows statements. 
-Assisting in all compliance and lodgments including monthly IAS, payroll tax and Quarterly BAS, Long Service Leave and Superannuation. 
-Assisting in annual budgeting and monthly cashflows forecasting. 
-Designed internal controls to manage inventory and setup budgets in Templa CMS. 
-Providing back up support to accounts receivable and accounts payable. 
-Maintaining Fixed Asset Register and process monthly depreciation calculations. 
Documented existing and new processes. 

Do you guys have any ideas why would this be wrong? I will update my application ($160) and resubmit. If any of you good people got positive employment skill assessment for Assistant Accountant, I would be very grateful if you could share it with me.

Kind Regards,


----------



## emios88

After nov what will happen.Minimum points 100?


----------



## Sayas

100 points? Is 100 points is possible? I have seen few 80 pointers.


----------



## cbliao

Sayas said:


> 100 points? Is 100 points is possible? I have seen few 80 pointers.




FYI, there are over 4000 80 pointers in the pool until end of May, and over 600 85 pointers in the pool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas

cbliao said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100 points? Is 100 points is possible? I have seen few 80 pointers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, there are over 4000 80 pointers in the pool until end of May, and over 600 85 pointers in the pool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I dont think that is possible. 85 is way too difficult to achieve. And I dont have seen people around me on 85 at all.


----------



## cbliao

Sayas said:


> I dont think that is possible. 85 is way too difficult to achieve. And I dont have seen people around me on 85 at all.




It’s latest FOI figure from DHA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbliao

Sayas said:


> I dont think that is possible. 85 is way too difficult to achieve. And I dont have seen people around me on 85 at all.




https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/VZRAO7q0vjpDbmiyExFA0Q
This is the link of the FOI obtained by Newstars, you can have someone who speaks Chinese to translate for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas

Are their too many fkae applications in Accounting ? 

Honestly, 85 is hard and again is hard. It cant be more than 100 in one month. Dont know why immigration is slewping.


----------



## MaQ2017

Should we start a list?
Those with 85 points?


----------



## Sayas

MaQ2017 said:


> Should we start a list?
> Those with 85 points?


 As per Cbliao, there will be 1500 + people at 85 points by end June. Is it true?


----------



## Sayas

Someone just told me there are over 2000 eois on 85 Accountants now.Anyone heard this news? How come 85 so many ?


No chance. I quiet !


----------



## cbliao

Sayas said:


> Someone just told me there are over 2000 eois on 85 Accountants now.Anyone heard this news? How come 85 so many ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance. I quiet !












So 80 is doomed, 85 will be long wait in next FY. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017

Thank you! But it’s too small. We can’t see.

Could you possibly let us know how many are there in the list with 80 and 85 points? As well as the date that the list was generated?

Thank you!





cbliao said:


> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just told me there are over 2000 eois on 85 Accountants now.Anyone heard this news? How come 85 so many ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No chance. I quiet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 80 is doomed, 85 will be long wait in next FY.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## cbliao

MaQ2017 said:


> Thank you! But it’s too small. We can’t see.
> 
> Could you possibly let us know how many are there in the list with 80 and 85 points? As well as the date that the list was generated?
> 
> Thank you!




4223 of 80pointers and 663 of 85pointers until 23 May. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017

Thank you! In other words, 330 85 pointers per month! Crazy! By now, there will be around 1k 85 pointers.

I could only wish for a better system. I’m praying they will send thousands of invitations in July to clear 95, 90 and 85 pointers! 



cbliao said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! But it’s too small. We can’t see.
> 
> Could you possibly let us know how many are there in the list with 80 and 85 points? As well as the date that the list was generated?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4223 of 80pointers and 663 of 85pointers until 23 May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Sayas

MaQ2017 said:


> Thank you! In other words, 330 85 pointers per month! Crazy! By now, there will be around 1k 85 pointers.
> 
> I could only wish for a better system. I’m praying they will send thousands of invitations in July to clear 95, 90 and 85 pointers!
> 
> 
> 
> cbliao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! But it’s too small. We can’t see.
> 
> Could you possibly let us know how many are there in the list with 80 and 85 points? As well as the date that the list was generated?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4223 of 80pointers and 663 of 85pointers until 23 May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 I think it is usual to have thousands of 85 pointers as I saw in skillselect there are eois applicants easily getting 105 points with many getting 95 points as well.


----------



## Sayas

July round will only clear 105 pointers. August will clear 95 pointers. Sept will 90 poonters. 



All the best friends !!!


----------



## rmsprs

Hi Guys, I applied with 80 points in February and I know a lot of people are in the same frustrating boat as me but genuinely what are you people planning from here? 
The future looks bleak with 80 points and despite all the hard work this is not enough because they keep raising the bar every year. My PTE expires this December so I will have to do that stupid **** again. I already applied for diploma as my 485 was running out but this is only a temporary solution. Are you guys planning to move to regional or you have already? I believe I am wasting my time in Sydney but I don't even see any viable regional options right now.


----------



## cbliao

rmsprs said:


> Hi Guys, I applied with 80 points in February and I know a lot of people are in the same frustrating boat as me but genuinely what are you people planning from here?
> The future looks bleak with 80 points and despite all the hard work this is not enough because they keep raising the bar every year. My PTE expires this December so I will have to do that stupid **** again. I already applied for diploma as my 485 was running out but this is only a temporary solution. Are you guys planning to move to regional or you have already? I believe I am wasting my time in Sydney but I don't even see any viable regional options right now.




Be honest, based on the FOI, there are over 1000 85 pointers in the pool, which means it will be a long wait for 85 points in the new FY. Only about 9000 invitations will be sent in the new FY. Let’s be optimistic, maybe 1500 invitations will be sent to Accountants. So I think 189 is over if you haven’t submitted your EOI with 85 points. I think it’s the time to have an alternative plan to move to TAS, NT, or ACT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmsprs

cbliao said:


> Be honest, based on the FOI, there are over 1000 85 pointers in the pool, which means it will be a long wait for 85 points in the new FY. Only about 9000 invitations will be sent in the new FY. Let’s be optimistic, maybe 1500 invitations will be sent to Accountants. So I think 189 is over if you haven’t submitted your EOI with 85 points. I think it’s the time to have an alternative plan to move to TAS, NT, or ACT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that's why I am starting to feel like I should have moved long time ago but back then we didn't need 90 or 85 points. Anyway better late than never, I have work exp for working in accounts payable so that does not give me work exp points. Any idea what would be a better option for me?


----------



## MaQ2017

I'm thinking of moving to Darwin. But my 485 will expire in Oct.

I will have limited opportunities by Oct due to work restrictions since I'll be on a student visa again. I'm currently working as an accountant in Sydney so a bit hard to gamble. 



rmsprs said:


> cbliao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be honest, based on the FOI, there are over 1000 85 pointers in the pool, which means it will be a long wait for 85 points in the new FY. Only about 9000 invitations will be sent in the new FY. Let’s be optimistic, maybe 1500 invitations will be sent to Accountants. So I think 189 is over if you haven’t submitted your EOI with 85 points. I think it’s the time to have an alternative plan to move to TAS, NT, or ACT.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I know that's why I am starting to feel like I should have moved long time ago but back then we didn't need 90 or 85 points. Anyway better late than never, I have work exp for working in accounts payable so that does not give me work exp points. Any idea what would be a better option for me?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sayas

I will better go back home. I dont know much about regional but it doesnt not gurantee you an invitation even if it is 491 and doesnt gurantee you PR my agent said. 491 is 3 times harder than 489.


----------



## Sayas

I went to different agents but few of them said something very scare about regional visas like jobs and time & effort. 


What you guys are upto? Whats the solution?


----------



## cbliao

Sayas said:


> I will better go back home. I dont know much about regional but it doesnt not gurantee you an invitation even if it is 491 and doesnt gurantee you PR my agent said. 491 is 3 times harder than 489.




Yes it’s true, 491 has much stricter conditions than 489. You have to meet the minimum threshold of incomes for 3 years. And we don’t know how much the threshold is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017

When you apply through an agent, won't they give you the username and password of your EOI? 

My mara agent won't give me the login details. Is this normal? 

I would appreciate if someone could answer my question.


----------



## Sayas

At least I wont try Naati for sure. But all my money is already wasted in Pte and py. I wish I could get back. 

Our situation might be different but our pain is the same. I hope you all will recover from your pain and axiety.


----------



## Dongalapon

KengurMark said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just got negative skill employment assessment from CPA. My Financial Manager and I are shocked. Apparently my duties are not complex enough to be considered suitable for General Accountant.
> 
> This is the list of duties that my Financial Manager, who is professional accountant, put on reference letter:
> 
> Duties:
> 
> -Assisting Manager in month-end and year-end closing of financials.
> -Preparing balance sheet reconciliations and investigating transactions in Access Dimension.
> -Assisting in preparation of financial reporting including Profit & Loss, Balance Sheet and cash flows statements.
> -Assisting in all compliance and lodgments including monthly IAS, payroll tax and Quarterly BAS, Long Service Leave and Superannuation.
> -Assisting in annual budgeting and monthly cashflows forecasting.
> -Designed internal controls to manage inventory and setup budgets in Templa CMS.
> -Providing back up support to accounts receivable and accounts payable.
> -Maintaining Fixed Asset Register and process monthly depreciation calculations.
> Documented existing and new processes.
> 
> Do you guys have any ideas why would this be wrong? I will update my application ($160) and resubmit. If any of you good people got positive employment skill assessment for Assistant Accountant, I would be very grateful if you could share it with me.
> 
> Kind Regards,


How’d you go with this? I have the same issue and I think it’s because it’s very similar to the job description that they have posted online. Did you submit an appeal? If so, can you let us know what happened? Thanks!


----------



## KengurMark

Dongalapon said:


> How’d you go with this? I have the same issue and I think it’s because it’s very similar to the job description that they have posted online. Did you submit an appeal? If so, can you let us know what happened? Thanks!


Hi, 

I called CPA and they told me that the list of duties is fine, however, they need more details for each duty listed. So they recommended to update the Reference Letter ($160) and resubmit it. I did it, now I have to wait 20 working days to hear back from them. So that is 20 more days before I can claim 5 points for experience...


----------



## Aditya97

Dear Friends,

I received msg from skill select where I have originally submitted eoi in July'18 with 75 points in account under 189,80 points under 190 and 85 points under 489 visa.

Now today in the message, I got to know that my skill select has automatically updated my work experience as I have crossed 5 years and revised points are 80 under 189,85 points under 190 and 90 points under 489 visa.

My Eoi will expire on July'20.

Should I file a Fresh EOI or continue the same one? I am scared if I don't get a invite as per Iscah till July'20, I might have my eoi expired.

Please suggest!


----------



## MaQ2017

Create a new one.



Aditya97 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received msg from skill select where I have originally submitted eoi in July'18 with 75 points in account under 189,80 points under 190 and 85 points under 489 visa.
> 
> Now today in the message, I got to know that my skill select has automatically updated my work experience as I have crossed 5 years and revised points are 80 under 189,85 points under 190 and 90 points under 489 visa.
> 
> My Eoi will expire on July'20.
> 
> Should I file a Fresh EOI or continue the same one? I am scared if I don't get a invite as per Iscah till July'20, I might have my eoi expired.
> 
> Please suggest!


----------



## Sayas

Aditya97 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I received msg from skill select where I have originally submitted eoi in July'18 with 75 points in account under 189,80 points under 190 and 85 points under 489 visa.
> 
> Now today in the message, I got to know that my skill select has automatically updated my work experience as I have crossed 5 years and revised points are 80 under 189,85 points under 190 and 90 points under 489 visa.
> 
> My Eoi will expire on July'20.
> 
> Should I file a Fresh EOI or continue the same one? I am scared if I don't get a invite as per Iscah till July'20, I might have my eoi expired.
> 
> Please suggest!


 Do you think 80 have a chance?


----------



## Sayas

My migration agent says there will be 500-600 invitations allocated for July round. I asked him how thats possible, he said thats thee number of invitations to be sent.


----------



## Sayas

He also said those lodging on 85 from July may not have a chance to get invited and advising them to move regional.

I scared !!!


----------



## Aditya97

Hi Guys, I think the only person securing 85 or above in Accountant is someone living and studying in Australia. However professionally speaking, accountants would rather prefer to study in UK or US than Australia. Only reason someone would go and study in Australia with too much expense is for immigration and that count should be comparably be low. Now let's not get too negative here. The government will definitely focus on immigration due to a hole in its landscape and we can see that during last year they invited 80 pointers till December and Yes, with year end we have seen the no. of invites drastically reduced. I believe this trend may continue during FY'19-20. Its already July and picture will be more clear once government officially rolls out the data. So don't rely much on grapevines from your agents or friends.


----------



## Sayas

But why there are too many eois on 85 ? Are they real ?


----------



## Sayas

I just spoke to my agent, he says permanent migrant visa grant will fall below 140000 this year. He said, 23000 regional visa are not permanent and that will reduce 160000 to below 140000.


----------



## Eric1028

Those who said there are already 665 as of may that has 85 points, are they all accountants?


----------



## cbliao

Eric1028 said:


> Those who said there are already 665 as of may that has 85 points, are they all accountants?




Yes., all accountants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayas

Anyone doing accounting professional year?


----------



## Eric1028

Anyone has a link for the next financial year?


----------



## shaon9

Not even 85 ? Doomsday looming.


----------



## yg120814

I submitted EOI 85 points on 24 May 2019 but no news so far..........


----------



## Sidandamnaeoi

Looks like a small round once again 😏


----------



## kirk1031

accountant 90 points all clear but no info regarding 85 points


----------



## Tanveer1987

kirk1031 said:


> accountant 90 points all clear but no info regarding 85 points


are you sure 90 all clear? meaning next round will be 85?


----------



## Sat.pal007

Tanveer1987 said:


> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> accountant 90 points all clear but no info regarding 85 points
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure 90 all clear? meaning next round will be 85?
Click to expand...

Yes same like last year next round will be around 2500 this round seems to be 1000


----------



## ilovekoala

Sat.pal007 said:


> Yes same like last year next round will be around 2500 this round seems to be 1000


the places available for 189 this financial year is only around 18,000 and each round will be around 1000~1500 starting this financial year.


----------



## MaQ2017

You have 85 points, right? What’s your DOE?



Sat.pal007 said:


> Tanveer1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirk1031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> accountant 90 points all clear but no info regarding 85 points
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure 90 all clear? meaning next round will be 85?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes same like last year next round will be around 2500 this round seems to be 1000
Click to expand...


----------



## Sat.pal007

ilovekoala said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes same like last year next round will be around 2500 this round seems to be 1000
> 
> 
> 
> the places available for 189 this financial year is only around 18,000 and each round will be around 1000~1500 starting this financial year.
Click to expand...

Yes but last year was 22000 189 and with waste and all and they never invite same numbers every month. So will be more than that it should be around in total 22000 this year also then they will reduce numbers in the end may be 100 invites like this year.


----------



## Piyali

85 points DOE 8 May 
Not invite yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbliao

Sat.pal007 said:


> Yes same like last year next round will be around 2500 this round seems to be 1000




You are too optimistic, this year, the total ceiling will be around 9000-12000, so 1000 per round, that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanveer1987

Anyone have any idea when 85 pointers will start getting invites? next round? My DOE is 28/06/2019


----------



## Sat.pal007

Tanveer1987 said:


> Anyone have any idea when 85 pointers will start getting invites? next round? My DOE is 28/06/2019


Fingures crossed may be in October or November cause these are the two round with more number of invites.


----------



## darkness49

Sat.pal007 said:


> Tanveer1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea when 85 pointers will start getting invites? next round? My DOE is 28/06/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Fingures crossed may be in October or November cause these are the two round with more number of invites.
Click to expand...

And it will last 2 months only,after that points will go up to 90-95


----------



## MaQ2017

Mine is 25/6/2019.

485 visa is until last week of October.

I can't believe even with 85 points we are struggling to get an invite.



Tanveer1987 said:


> Anyone have any idea when 85 pointers will start getting invites? next round? My DOE is 28/06/2019


----------



## akshaypuri05

Guys, 

Quick question regarding skills assessment.
Is it mandatory to have a bachelors degree in finance to be assessed positively by CPA. or masters degree in finance with non-relevant bachelors degree will also work? for e.g. bachelors as Electronics Engineering and masters as MBA (finance) with relevant finance work ex. 

Any idea can i get a positive assessment from CPA having above qualifications?


----------



## handyjohn

akshaypuri05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Quick question regarding skills assessment.
> Is it mandatory to have a bachelors degree in finance to be assessed positively by CPA. or masters degree in finance with non-relevant bachelors degree will also work? for e.g. bachelors as Electronics Engineering and masters as MBA (finance) with relevant finance work ex.
> 
> Any idea can i get a positive assessment from CPA having above qualifications?




Yes you can 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshaypuri05

handyjohn said:


> Yes you can
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks John for the reply. Will try then, hopefully will get a positive assessment


----------



## Rockstarapaque

NSW 190 UPDATE- YOU NEED TO BE LIVING AND WORKING IN NSW IN ORDER TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR NSW SC190. Couldn't be more happier. There are a fair bit of seats allocated to NSW this year. I think people with 80 points soon turning into 90 points & living in NSW might have a little chance now!!


----------



## hannahng21

any ideas of being employed in NSW? is it part time or full time?

Cheers!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

hannahng21 said:


> any ideas of being employed in NSW? is it part time or full time?
> 
> Cheers!


Either. Min 20 hours though!


----------



## MaQ2017

Can you please send the link?

That they don’t require full time employment? Thank you!




Rockstarapaque said:


> hannahng21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas of being employed in NSW? is it part time or full time?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Either. Min 20 hours though!
Click to expand...


----------



## KengurMark

Does anyone know why did I get negative skill assessment for the following duties as Assistant Accountant:

Assisting Manager in month-end and year-end closing of financials. 
- Closing monthly accounting period in accounting software (TEMPLA CMS and Access Dimensions) ensuring all costs and revenue captured at the month-end cut-off date. 
- Reconciliation of records till the year-end cut-off date and ensuring all necessary steps has been taken before closing the financial year. 
Preparing balance sheet reconciliations and investigating transactions in Access Dimension. 
- Monthly reconciliation of Cash and Banks, general ledgers, loans and ATO accounts. 
- Identification of errors and correction and allocating to the relevant ledgers. 
Assisting in preparation of financial reporting including Profit & Loss, Balance Sheet and cash flows statements. 
- Ensuring all the open batches are posted in both TEMPLA and in Access Dimensions before generating reports. 
- Generating reports for Manager to review to present these in monthly executive management meeting. 
Assisting in all compliance and lodgements including monthly IAS, payroll tax and Quarterly BAS, Long Service Leave and Superannuation. 
- Calculating and lodging Payroll Tax for over 300 employees - Finalising GST return report to lodge BAS on timely basis to ATO 
- Running Superannuation reports and uploading files in Clearing House to lodge and process the payment. 
Assisting in annual budgeting and monthly cashflows forecasting. 
- Set up annual and monthly budget for over 200 sites located across New South Wales, Victoria and Queensland. 
- Calculating future payments and receipts to make payment plans and ensuring enough funds are available to pay the liabilities when these come due. 

Designed internal controls to manage inventory and setup budgets in TEMPLA CMS. 
- Set up budget for every Area Manager to prevent excessive stock usage. 
- Monitoring on inventory budgets to make sure excess inventory not ordered to suppliers and not releasing stock from warehouse more than required to reduce the over usage of chemicals and better cash flows management. 

Providing back up support to accounts receivable and accounts payable. 
- Invoicing two of main clients for all regular and ad-hoc work on weekly basis and covering accounts receivable work with revenue more than $25 million when they are on leave. 
- Assisting in processing payments of suppliers and contractors. 

Maintaining Fixed Asset Register and processing monthly depreciation calculations. 
- Managing fixed asset register and calculating depreciation using diminishing balance method and straight-line method appropriate to the asset and on pro-rata basis. 
- Processing monthly depreciation journals 

Documenting existing and new processes. 
- Documenting all the current procedures to help other team members to be able to perform the tasks if on leave. 
- Assisting on improving the current procedures with Manager’s direction. 


As I said in previous post, my Financial Manager is Registered Accountant and he has no idea why would they assess that list of duties as not sufficient and complex enough for General Accountant. I got no idea what is going on with CPA...I have seen people with accounts payable and receivable on their reference letter getting positive employment assessment...

If anyone can help or recommend good migration agent that can help with this issue, I would appreciate that very much.

Regards.


----------



## SAMYBOY

KengurMark said:


> Does anyone know why did I get negative skill assessment for the following duties as Assistant Accountant:
> 
> Assisting Manager in month-end and year-end closing of financials.
> - Closing monthly accounting period in accounting software (TEMPLA CMS and Access Dimensions) ensuring all costs and revenue captured at the month-end cut-off date.
> - Reconciliation of records till the year-end cut-off date and ensuring all necessary steps has been taken before closing the financial year.
> Preparing balance sheet reconciliations and investigating transactions in Access Dimension.
> - Monthly reconciliation of Cash and Banks, general ledgers, loans and ATO accounts.
> - Identification of errors and correction and allocating to the relevant ledgers.
> Assisting in preparation of financial reporting including Profit & Loss, Balance Sheet and cash flows statements.
> - Ensuring all the open batches are posted in both TEMPLA and in Access Dimensions before generating reports.
> - Generating reports for Manager to review to present these in monthly executive management meeting.
> Assisting in all compliance and lodgements including monthly IAS, payroll tax and Quarterly BAS, Long Service Leave and Superannuation.
> - Calculating and lodging Payroll Tax for over 300 employees - Finalising GST return report to lodge BAS on timely basis to ATO
> - Running Superannuation reports and uploading files in Clearing House to lodge and process the payment.
> Assisting in annual budgeting and monthly cashflows forecasting.
> - Set up annual and monthly budget for over 200 sites located across New South Wales, Victoria and Queensland.
> - Calculating future payments and receipts to make payment plans and ensuring enough funds are available to pay the liabilities when these come due.
> 
> Designed internal controls to manage inventory and setup budgets in TEMPLA CMS.
> - Set up budget for every Area Manager to prevent excessive stock usage.
> - Monitoring on inventory budgets to make sure excess inventory not ordered to suppliers and not releasing stock from warehouse more than required to reduce the over usage of chemicals and better cash flows management.
> 
> Providing back up support to accounts receivable and accounts payable.
> - Invoicing two of main clients for all regular and ad-hoc work on weekly basis and covering accounts receivable work with revenue more than $25 million when they are on leave.
> - Assisting in processing payments of suppliers and contractors.
> 
> Maintaining Fixed Asset Register and processing monthly depreciation calculations.
> - Managing fixed asset register and calculating depreciation using diminishing balance method and straight-line method appropriate to the asset and on pro-rata basis.
> - Processing monthly depreciation journals
> 
> Documenting existing and new processes.
> - Documenting all the current procedures to help other team members to be able to perform the tasks if on leave.
> - Assisting on improving the current procedures with Manager’s direction.
> 
> 
> As I said in previous post, my Financial Manager is Registered Accountant and he has no idea why would they assess that list of duties as not sufficient and complex enough for General Accountant. I got no idea what is going on with CPA...I have seen people with accounts payable and receivable on their reference letter getting positive employment assessment...
> 
> If anyone can help or recommend good migration agent that can help with this issue, I would appreciate that very much.
> 
> Regards.


Maybe your JD is too much for an Assistant Accountant.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

MaQ2017 said:


> Can you please send the link?
> 
> That they don’t require full time employment? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hannahng21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas of being employed in NSW? is it part time or full time?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Either. Min 20 hours though!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please refer to ISCAH's latest post. Cheers


----------



## Piyali

Any Accountants who are expecting 190 NSW invitation?
Let's team up and keep track of invites. 
Please join below thread and mention your DOE and points.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-accountants-190-nsw-aspirants-2019-20-a.html


----------



## Attentionseeker

I have come here after a while and things seem to have gotten so much worse since then. Fingers crossed they will increase the quota once again.


----------



## Attentionseeker

I am going through the process of citizenship now and it involves a long wait of 1 to 2 years. Everything is taking forever it seems.


----------



## Aburajabfiras

*Skillselect account*

Dears,
I have started filling my account details on skillselect to submit my EOI, I have two questions:

1- My name contains two alphabets with two dots after each one (M.S.) and it is not allowed to write them like this when you fill your details. What should I do ? should I remove the dots and keep space between each alphabet ? I checked the conversion table but did not find a case like this.

2- I am from Jordan and have been working in Qatar for 4 years, what is the usual country of residence for me ? is it Jordan or Qatar ?


----------



## Sau4saurav

Hi, as there is no chance for NSW 190 without experience, but i saw finance manager is on the list without any additional requirement and i submitted for finance manager skill assessment and got the positive result from Character Accountants Australia, is there any chance with finance manager without any experience with 85+5 points?


----------



## Umer3131

What is your eoi? Probably you will get one!


----------



## Umer3131

Life is getting really difficult! No points are enough !!


----------



## dipjyoti

*Offshore Applicants future*

Post recent changes in states requirements, are there any options left for offshore Accountants to get invited. NSW has put living & experience requirement. Even Northern Territory has requirement of job offer. Does it mean that offshore applicants can't apply to any of the states.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

dipjyoti said:


> Post recent changes in states requirements, are there any options left for offshore Accountants to get invited. NSW has put living & experience requirement. Even Northern Territory has requirement of job offer. Does it mean that offshore applicants can't apply to any of the states.


Dont mean to dissapoint you but the answer is no. In fact its so hard for on shore applicants to get pr let alone off shore..


----------



## Need PR

KengurMark said:


> Does anyone know why did I get negative skill assessment for the following duties as Assistant Accountant:
> 
> Assisting Manager in month-end and year-end closing of financials.
> - Closing monthly accounting period in accounting software (TEMPLA CMS and Access Dimensions) ensuring all costs and revenue captured at the month-end cut-off date.
> - Reconciliation of records till the year-end cut-off date and ensuring all necessary steps has been taken before closing the financial year.
> Preparing balance sheet reconciliations and investigating transactions in Access Dimension.
> - Monthly reconciliation of Cash and Banks, general ledgers, loans and ATO accounts.
> - Identification of errors and correction and allocating to the relevant ledgers.
> Assisting in preparation of financial reporting including Profit & Loss, Balance Sheet and cash flows statements.
> - Ensuring all the open batches are posted in both TEMPLA and in Access Dimensions before generating reports.
> - Generating reports for Manager to review to present these in monthly executive management meeting.
> Assisting in all compliance and lodgements including monthly IAS, payroll tax and Quarterly BAS, Long Service Leave and Superannuation.
> - Calculating and lodging Payroll Tax for over 300 employees - Finalising GST return report to lodge BAS on timely basis to ATO
> - Running Superannuation reports and uploading files in Clearing House to lodge and process the payment.
> Assisting in annual budgeting and monthly cashflows forecasting.
> - Set up annual and monthly budget for over 200 sites located across New South Wales, Victoria and Queensland.
> - Calculating future payments and receipts to make payment plans and ensuring enough funds are available to pay the liabilities when these come due.
> 
> Designed internal controls to manage inventory and setup budgets in TEMPLA CMS.
> - Set up budget for every Area Manager to prevent excessive stock usage.
> - Monitoring on inventory budgets to make sure excess inventory not ordered to suppliers and not releasing stock from warehouse more than required to reduce the over usage of chemicals and better cash flows management.
> 
> Providing back up support to accounts receivable and accounts payable.
> - Invoicing two of main clients for all regular and ad-hoc work on weekly basis and covering accounts receivable work with revenue more than $25 million when they are on leave.
> - Assisting in processing payments of suppliers and contractors.
> 
> Maintaining Fixed Asset Register and processing monthly depreciation calculations.
> - Managing fixed asset register and calculating depreciation using diminishing balance method and straight-line method appropriate to the asset and on pro-rata basis.
> - Processing monthly depreciation journals
> 
> Documenting existing and new processes.
> - Documenting all the current procedures to help other team members to be able to perform the tasks if on leave.
> - Assisting on improving the current procedures with Manager’s direction.
> 
> 
> As I said in previous post, my Financial Manager is Registered Accountant and he has no idea why would they assess that list of duties as not sufficient and complex enough for General Accountant. I got no idea what is going on with CPA...I have seen people with accounts payable and receivable on their reference letter getting positive employment assessment...
> 
> If anyone can help or recommend good migration agent that can help with this issue, I would appreciate that very much.
> 
> Regards.


Hi,

Just thought my experience would help therefore posting this comment.

Even I got my work experience rejected by CPA, although my work was genuine and as per their requirement. My agent suggested to amend the experience letter by elaborating on the duties and applying for the appeal (for $170) - like instead of just mentioning the bullet points, you should elaborate on it. Once you have submitted, you cannot really change it, however you can add details to it. 

Therefore, I did exactly that and also added details about my company like annual turnover, number of employees and hierarchy chart and resubmitted to CPA and got a positive assessment. 
If you contact CPA they also suggest the same thing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KengurMark

Need PR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought my experience would help therefore posting this comment.
> 
> Even I got my work experience rejected by CPA, although my work was genuine and as per their requirement. My agent suggested to amend the experience letter by elaborating on the duties and applying for the appeal (for $170) - like instead of just mentioning the bullet points, you should elaborate on it. Once you have submitted, you cannot really change it, however you can add details to it.
> 
> Therefore, I did exactly that and also added details about my company like annual turnover, number of employees and hierarchy chart and resubmitted to CPA and got a positive assessment.
> If you contact CPA they also suggest the same thing.
> 
> Hope this helps!


It does help me a lot. Thank you very much for sharing your experience with me, I really appreciate it. I called CPA regarding their decision and they told me that they cant tell me the reason for negative skill assessment because it is confidential...Anyway, I will follow your advice and tell my financial manager to update reference letter.

Cheers


----------



## Sayas

Hello ladies & gentlemen. I am back. 

Where are you all the accountants? 


God bless you all. You have worked hard to get 80 much harder now government want you to get 85-90. Nothing is immpossible do it you will get it. But government again can increase to 90-95, who knows.


----------



## sumit2050

*Employment Assessment*

Hi All, 

I really need an expert advice,here. I applied for my employee skill assessment, but the CA come back saying that the reference letter was too similar and has asked my manager, if they are genuine or not and was the reference letter issued by my manager. 

I used a template provided by my migration agent and paraphased it and my manager reviewed it and signed it. 

What should my manager reply? 

And Also, I am currently at 80 points, EOI submitted on 24th November. Is there any chance I would get an invitaion this coming september and November? 

Thank you


----------



## Sayas

sumit2050 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I really need an expert advice,here. I applied for my employee skill assessment, but the CA come back saying that the reference letter was too similar and has asked my manager, if they are genuine or not and was the reference letter issued by my manager.
> 
> I used a template provided by my migration agent and paraphased it and my manager reviewed it and signed it.
> 
> What should my manager reply?
> 
> And Also, I am currently at 80 points, EOI submitted on 24th November. Is there any chance I would get an invitaion this coming september and November?
> 
> Thank you


 No hope for Accountants and also chances for 85 pointers are dissapearing rapidly. Sorry to tell you but We all are mad. I am already insane.


----------



## Icecoldtoto

Hi guys, please advise.

85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?

Thanks


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


I think you should get 189 or 190 by september..


----------



## Piyali

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


Could you share your points breakdown, If you don't mind?


----------



## Sayas

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


 No chance at 85 now. Go to Darwin. Study 2 years there and apply 190 instead.


----------



## jontymorgan

Icecoldtoto said:


> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks


You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.


----------



## Sayas

jontymorgan said:


> Icecoldtoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.
Click to expand...

one migration agent showed me FOI of Eois. There are now almost 100 eois on 90 and above per month. DHA doing nothing.


----------



## hannahng21

Do you know that FOI is for which month? Because last round all 90 pointers were cleared.


Sayas said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icecoldtoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one migration agent showed me FOI of Eois. There are now almost 100 eois on 90 and above per month. DHA doing nothing.
Click to expand...


----------



## MaQ2017

Hi Hannahng21 and all accountants,

Do you know the reason why the date of effect moved back from March to December for 85 points? Thank you!




hannahng21 said:


> Do you know that FOI is for which month? Because last round all 90 pointers were cleared.
> 
> 
> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icecoldtoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, please advise.
> 
> 85 points Accountant and the date of effect is 15th may 2019. Any chance of getting 189 invitation or should i look at other options?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> one migration agent showed me FOI of Eois. There are now almost 100 eois on 90 and above per month. DHA doing nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sayas

Now, 85 will move very slowly coz of old eoi dates that were reserved and will be released for the clients of such agents.


----------



## sumitsagar

so is that what's been happening while we were blaming people for fake eoi's it was agents reserving eoi's ?

can someone please explain how it works, as far as i know its not possible to change client details once eoi is lodged. So what you mean to say is that they are creating fake eoi's and then populating them with client details, but how will they substantiate the point claims ?

can someone please shed some light.

also we as a collective need to do something to highlight this to the department so people gaming the system can be caught and their visas refused.



Sayas said:


> <*SNIP*>


----------



## emios88

I can't wait to see the drama after november


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

Hello everyone 
Just want to know that to claim experience point (overseas) ,Is it necessary I should had mention about my job and duration in my sop while applying for student visa.


----------



## shaon9

sumitsagar said:


> so is that what's been happening while we were blaming people for fake eoi's it was agents reserving eoi's ?
> 
> can someone please explain how it works, as far as i know its not possible to change client details once eoi is lodged. So what you mean to say is that they are creating fake eoi's and then populating them with client details, but how will they substantiate the point claims ?
> 
> can someone please shed some light.
> 
> also we as a collective need to do something to highlight this to the department so people gaming the system can be caught and their visas refused.
> 
> 
> 
> Sayas said:
> 
> 
> 
> <*SNIP*>
Click to expand...

Dodgy agents create EOIs with high points with made up names and details and then suspend the EOIs. When they get clients with matching points, they edit the applicant details in suspended EOIs and then un-suspend them. Naturally, these EOIs are invited in the following rounds... It has been going on for quite a while and accountants are the worst affected. DHA won’t do sh!t because I don’t know why...


----------



## Rickle

I'm also confused about it, it could be those eois with 85 lodged in dec then went to suspended status as not having enough points and now activate again as they can claim it. People say its possible to do that from dodgy agents but im not sure pp can actually do that. Maybe, sb can email to ask Iscah why 85 go back to 12/18 as they they 5mins Q&A every month.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Good luck everyone!!! I hope everything will be better for Accountant!!!


----------



## nekosama123

jontymorgan said:


> You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.


How about me , 85 pointer my EOI is 30 June


----------



## MaQ2017

I have 85 points too 

EOI 25 June

My 485 will expire last week of October 😩



nekosama123 said:


> jontymorgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You might get a 189 invitation this financial year but there is no guarantee. Iscah is predicting that people who applied with 85 points in mid-April will be invited around November 2019 but those who applied in July will not get invited this financial year. Your date of effect is in between these.
> 
> 
> 
> How about me , 85 pointer my EOI is 30 June
Click to expand...


----------



## Eric1028

Any invites from 85 on May?


----------



## arjundogra

nekosama123 said:


> How about me , 85 pointer my EOI is 30 June


I have also applied on 14th June with 85 points as accountant as well as auditor.


----------



## Sat.pal007

Eric1028 said:


> Any invites from 85 on May?


 did any got an invite in April?


----------



## Eric1028

No idea as well. Prolly no


----------



## MaQ2017

After Nov 2019, what do you think is the required points for Accountant? 95? Or is 90 enough?

We seriously need to consider other options.


----------



## KengurMark

MaQ2017 said:


> After Nov 2019, what do you think is the required points for Accountant? 95? Or is 90 enough?
> 
> We seriously need to consider other options.


After November, I believe that you will have to have at least 100 points for 189 and 105 for 190. The rate at which points are increasing is unbelievable.


----------



## MaQ2017

How to achieve 100 points for 189?

The most one could get, I believe, is 95.



KengurMark said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Nov 2019, what do you think is the required points for Accountant? 95? Or is 90 enough?
> 
> We seriously need to consider other options.
> 
> 
> 
> After November, I believe that you will have to have at least 100 points for 189 and 105 for 190. The rate at which points are increasing is unbelievable.
Click to expand...


----------



## KengurMark

MaQ2017 said:


> How to achieve 100 points for 189?
> 
> The most one could get, I believe, is 95.


3 years of experience instead of just 1 year. That's extra 5 points. I don't want to sound too negative, but I think that's what's going to happen. I will have 95 points for 189 visa after November, however, I don't expect invitation anymore.


----------



## AbdullahzafarACCA

Hi guys,

I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit occupation. 

What would be the chances of getting immigration based on Internal Audit occupation. 

Secondly, my two elder brothers and one sister are Australian citizen. Would it have impact on my immigration process?

By 1 December 2019 my points will be around 70 based on Ielts 7 Each band. Breakdown of points are as follows:

Age: *30*

Qualification: *15* (As ACCA member equivalent to AQF 7)

Language: *10* (7 each)

Overseas Experience: *5* (As my total experience falls under 4-5 years but post qualification experience is 2.5 years)

Single: *10*


----------



## KengurMark

AbdullahzafarACCA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit occupation.
> 
> What would be the chances of getting immigration based on Internal Audit occupation.
> 
> Secondly, my two elder brothers and one sister are Australian citizen. Would it have impact on my immigration process?
> 
> By 1 December 2019 my points will be around 70 based on Ielts 7 Each band. Breakdown of points are as follows:
> 
> Age: *30*
> 
> Qualification: *15* (As ACCA member equivalent to AQF 7)
> 
> Language: *10* (7 each)
> 
> Overseas Experience: *5* (As my total experience falls under 4-5 years but post qualification experience is 2.5 years)
> 
> Single: *10*


It is impossible to get an invite for Internal Auditor with 70 points. Why don't you explore other options? Your immediate family members are Australian Citizens, there surely has to be some kind of family path to PR.


----------



## Sat.pal007

KengurMark said:


> AbdullahzafarACCA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit occupation.
> 
> What would be the chances of getting immigration based on Internal Audit occupation.
> 
> Secondly, my two elder brothers and one sister are Australian citizen. Would it have impact on my immigration process?
> 
> By 1 December 2019 my points will be around 70 based on Ielts 7 Each band. Breakdown of points are as follows:
> 
> Age: *30*
> 
> Qualification: *15* (As ACCA member equivalent to AQF 7)
> 
> Language: *10* (7 each)
> 
> Overseas Experience: *5* (As my total experience falls under 4-5 years but post qualification experience is 2.5 years)
> 
> Single: *10*
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to get an invite for Internal Auditor with 70 points. Why don't you explore other options? Your immediate family members are Australian Citizens, there surely has to be some kind of family path to PR.
Click to expand...

 apply for Western Australia statesponsership.


----------



## Tinkerbell1

AbdullahzafarACCA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit occupation.
> 
> What would be the chances of getting immigration based on Internal Audit occupation.
> 
> Secondly, my two elder brothers and one sister are Australian citizen. Would it have impact on my immigration process?
> 
> By 1 December 2019 my points will be around 70 based on Ielts 7 Each band. Breakdown of points are as follows:
> 
> Age: *30*
> 
> Qualification: *15* (As ACCA member equivalent to AQF 7)
> 
> Language: *10* (7 each)
> 
> Overseas Experience: *5* (As my total experience falls under 4-5 years but post qualification experience is 2.5 years)
> 
> Single: *10*


Frankly, the chances are near to impossible with these points, its getting tough for finance professionals to get PR here these days, having Aussie siblings won't change anything for your PR process, but if they are resident of regional area may be they can sponsor you on regional visa.


----------



## Amangupta1987

Is there any possibility with Finance manager occupation?


----------



## jontymorgan

Amangupta1987 said:


> Is there any possibility with Finance manager occupation?


Applying as a Finance Manager is only possible with state nomination. Most states have requirements like to be living in the state for a specified period, working in the state for a specified period, have studied in the state, and have a certain number of years experience in the occupation.


----------



## marchbaby

I hope you guys can share your inputs.What are my chances of getting positive outcome as Accountant. I acquire Bachelor of Science in Acc overseas and I have 3 years experience. My school is under Section 3.


TIA!


----------



## sumit2050

Hey Bro, 

Did you get your employee skill assessment without BAS and IAS?

Thank you


----------



## james sam

is IELTS necessary for a work visa


----------



## sumit2050

Hopeisalive said:


> I work in a place where our group lodges IAS and Bas, so was wondering, will the experience letter be fine without IAs and Bas. The rest responsibilties are fine. Thanks for the response mate


Hey Mate, Did you get your skill assessment without BAS OR IAS Lodgement?


----------



## marchbaby

Can I use my 6 months experience as an Accountant when I was still under student visa (20 hours per week)for the (SS Nomi) NSW employment requirement?


----------



## Rockstarapaque

marchbaby said:


> Can I use my 6 months experience as an Accountant when I was still under student visa (20 hours per week)for the (SS Nomi) NSW employment requirement?


Nope, only after your grad. Unless you have done bachelors in accounting & you are studying masters.


----------



## marchbaby

Rockstarapaque said:


> Nope, only after your grad. Unless you have done bachelors in accounting & you are studying masters.


I did a bachelor and awarded overseas however, my school is under Section 3 and also had a three years overseas experience.. does it make any difference?


----------



## handyjohn

This thred seems dead. In good old days, there were dozens of posts in a day. I’m following since last 3 years. 
What’s up guys


----------



## arjundogra

handyjohn said:


> This thred seems dead. In good old days, there were dozens of posts in a day. I’m following since last 3 years.
> What’s up guys


 Dead just like the future of accounting and finance professionals in Australia


----------



## KengurMark

arjundogra said:


> Dead just like the future of accounting and finance professionals in Australia


Well said!


----------



## Piyali

handyjohn said:


> This thred seems dead. In good old days, there were dozens of posts in a day. I’m following since last 3 years.
> What’s up guys


Once it was very useful thread but some people trashed it with their propaganda posts and now no one cares about it


----------



## qswazx007

Hey guys,
This may be a silly question, but I gotta to ask. I'm currently working as a part time accountant and doing GD in teaching. So for my study, I have to do 30 days full time placements. 
My boss is willing to let me do my work from home while I'm on placement, so I still get paid and accumulating work experience while Im doing placement. 
So guys, do you think this is gonna be a problem when I claim work experience points? Do I need to stop my work while Im on placements? Cause if i stop, thats gonna be another 2 months until i can claim one year experience. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## marchbaby

qswazx007 said:


> Hey guys,
> This may be a silly question, but I gotta to ask. I'm currently working as a part time accountant and doing GD in teaching. So for my study, I have to do 30 days full time placements.
> My boss is willing to let me do my work from home while I'm on placement, so I still get paid and accumulating work experience while Im doing placement.
> So guys, do you think this is gonna be a problem when I claim work experience points? Do I need to stop my work while Im on placements? Cause if i stop, thats gonna be another 2 months until i can claim one year experience.
> 
> Thank you so much.



in my personal perception, you should still be able to claim it. if you have an employer and you can provide the supporting docs, I don’t see any problem. so far I havent read anything where DHA restricts that only employment with physical office is valid.


----------



## qswazx007

marchbaby said:


> in my personal perception, you should still be able to claim it. if you have an employer and you can provide the supporting docs, I don’t see any problem. so far I havent read anything where DHA restricts that only employment with physical office is valid.


Thank you man, thats what I hope for. BTW, do you know how I can delete a thread? Accidentally posted three


----------



## deepalivg

Hi,
We are applying under 190 for General Accountant. My question is after grant, can we choose part time or we have to work compulsory full time. We need to plan our jobs based on it, so looking for answers. I tried searching about working hours but couldn't get any details. If anyone has any link to share, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## PrettyIsotonic

deepalivg said:


> Hi,
> We are applying under 190 for General Accountant. My question is after grant, can we choose part time or we have to work compulsory full time. We need to plan our jobs based on it, so looking for answers. I tried searching about working hours but couldn't get any details. If anyone has any link to share, please let me know. Thanks


A 190 visa grant allows you to work as many or as little hours as you wish. 

You can confirm with ISCAH if you like:
https://www.iscah.com/free-adviceassessment/


----------



## ACtiveuser2018

Now the game for us is finished 1700 in 85 as of 11th August


----------



## Rickle

Hey guys, I analyzed the firgues published from DHA ( source Freedom of information FOI,u can check it out yourself), I have came up with with something:

I think there are 2 scenarios, 

Firstly, these numbers are purposely manipulated by DHA or

Secondly, same idiots who already lodged their EOI but keep throwing multiple EOIs with same points in the system or a group of mentally disorder people,person or migration company are spaming the SkillSelect (Screw all of them).

Let me give you an example from Accounting to see how insanely the no of eois with 85 alone has been increased in the last 3-4 months: 

*As at 11/4/2019 there are 143 Eois with 85 points, then it rocketed to 751 as at 31/05/2019 ==> 838 in 9/6/2019 ==> 1,093 in 30/06/2019 ==> 1,291 in 12/07/2019 ==> 1,443 in 22/07/2019 ==> 1,577 in 31/07/2019 ==> 1,733 as at 11/08/2019.
*
The number suddenly suddenly rocketed up (x6 times) then it kept increasing at a constant pace of average 350 Eois of 85 points/ month or around 15 eois with 85 points /day from April to August. What the heck??????

Do you think it is a coincidence ?


----------



## Sau4saurav

Hello, 
Can anyone tell me with accounting job experience does it have to be with one single employer for whole one year or it can be multiple jobs lets say 3 months with one employer and 9 months with another employer??


----------



## Thpham1

Sau4saurav said:


> Hello,
> Can anyone tell me with accounting job experience does it have to be with one single employer for whole one year or it can be multiple jobs lets say 3 months with one employer and 9 months with another employer??


Yes - your total job experience can be combined to one year to claim 5 points.


----------



## AMagan

Hi Friends,

Our EOI has expired, will be resubmitting. However, this time we are planning to claim partner points as well. So for that can anyone guide what all action need to be completed... in a sequential manner.... pls pls... as far as i understand. Can any one help me with Experience letter sample. 

Thanks,
Anamika


----------



## AMagan

How many points for US ??

- age 39 for Primary applicant and 40 for secondary which is me. We both are CAs and working
- experience more than 10 years
- IELTS - 7.5 overall.

Pls guys tell...? Is it worth to apply under 189 for PR or any other suitable visa for us?


----------



## NB

AMagan said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Our EOI has expired, will be resubmitting. However, this time we are planning to claim partner points as well. So for that can anyone guide what all action need to be completed... in a sequential manner.... pls pls... as far as i understand. Can any one help me with Experience letter sample.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anamika


The process for claiming points is identical to the process you have taken for the main applicant
Get the skills assessment done , take an English test 
Both can be done in any sequence unless the skills assessment agency needs English score
If the spouse Anzsco code is under MLTSSL, you can claim under 189 &190 and if under STSOL, then only under 190

Cheers


----------



## NB

AMagan said:


> How many points for US ??
> 
> - age 39 for Primary applicant and 40 for secondary which is me. We both are CAs and working
> - experience more than 10 years
> - IELTS - 7.5 overall.
> 
> Pls guys tell...? Is it worth to apply under 189 for PR or any other suitable visa for us?


The information you have provided is insufficient 
Have both completed skills assessment and got positive outcome ?
Since when has the evenly allowed you to claim experience points ?
Give individual IELTS score LRSW not overall for both applicants 

Cheers


----------



## AMagan

NB said:


> The information you have provided is insufficient
> Have both completed skills assessment and got positive outcome ?
> Since when has the evenly allowed you to claim experience points ?
> Give individual IELTS score LRSW not overall for both applicants
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for quick response. Jitin s skill assessment is done.. when he submitted EOI without claiming my points in 2017. His everything is complete as required for submitting EoI, now its for me to get skill assessment done. 
I've got my Transcripts, ICAI letter, IELTS done with 7 overall score. mine is 7.5 in L while 7 in all other. The only thing pending is my experience letter which i need to get from my office. Once I get that we'll submit new EOI with partner points.
My ques is how many points in total we would be able to gain with given factors.


----------



## Thpham1

AMagan said:


> Thanks NB for quick response. Jitin s skill assessment is done.. when he submitted EOI without claiming my points in 2017. His everything is complete as required for submitting EoI, now its for me to get skill assessment done.
> I've got my Transcripts, ICAI letter, IELTS done with 7 overall score. mine is 7.5 in L while 7 in all other. The only thing pending is my experience letter which i need to get from my office. Once I get that we'll submit new EOI with partner points.
> My ques is how many points in total we would be able to gain with given factors.


You don't need experience letter for Accountant Skill Assessment, only IELTS & Degree will suffice.

As for your other enquiry, visit this page to calculate your own points:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table

Accountant is an extremely competitive occupation to gain PR, the last round cut-off points was 95 for visa 189, so consider very carefully if you want to proceed, especially when your partner is reaching 40 at which he can only claim 15 instead of 25 points.


----------



## AMagan

Thpham1 said:


> You don't need experience letter for Accountant Skill Assessment, only IELTS & Degree will suffice.
> 
> As for your other enquiry, visit this page to calculate your own points:
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...-listing/skilled-independent-189/points-table
> 
> Accountant is an extremely competitive occupation to gain PR, the last round cut-off points was 95 for visa 189, so consider very carefully if you want to proceed, especially when your partner is reaching 40 at which he can only claim 15 instead of 25 points.


 Really 95!! what do i do! i thought its at 85 or 90 at present :-(


----------



## Piyali

AMagan said:


> Really 95!! what do i do! i thought its at 85 or 90 at present :-(


There are around 2k people at 85 and approx 100 at 95 points waiting for an invite. 190 visa almost closes doors for overseas applicants. Take your decision considering these variables.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Piyali said:


> AMagan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really 95!! what do i do! i thought its at 85 or 90 at present :-(
> 
> 
> 
> There are around 2k people at 85 and approx 100 at 95 points waiting for an invite. 190 visa almost closes doors for overseas applicants. Take your decision considering these variables.
Click to expand...

Do you think there are genuine 2k people at 85 or 90 points who are "eligible" for sc190 though?


----------



## Piyali

Rockstarapaque said:


> Do you think there are genuine 2k people at 85 or 90 points who are "eligible" for sc190 though?




Geniune! Nope. After getting invite people don’t bother about other Eois and DHA is lazy enough to introduce $500 fee for Eoi. So now nothing gonna happen. Now it’s totally a luck game. So rather worrying about situation I m just chilling for my rest of of visa duration. No use of extending visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

Is this the end of accountants?


----------



## KengurMark

Alright. Looks like the DoE won't change from November when they introduce new point test system. EOI will be updated automatically. So if you submitted EOI in, for example, June with 85 points and you are single applicant, you points will automatically increase to 95 with the DoE from June. Hope that makes sense. So, not everything is lost for people with 85 points. There is some hope left. Let's wait and see if that's going to make some difference...


----------



## marchbaby

KengurMark said:


> Alright. Looks like the DoE won't change from November when they introduce new point test system. EOI will be updated automatically. So if you submitted EOI in, for example, June with 85 points and you are single applicant, you points will automatically increase to 95 with the DoE from June. Hope that makes sense. So, not everything is lost for people with 85 points. There is some hope left. Let's wait and see if that's going to make some difference...


additional 10 points also applies to couples/de facto


----------



## genpmel

HI guys, I am using this forum after 2.5 years, used to be active before.... I did my Masters in Accounting and Masters in financial analysis (dual Degree) 4 years ago, With 65 points i'm not even looking at Australia, can someone who has a similar degree please help me with Canada?

All I need to know is if there is an equivalent degree for my Masters in Canada. In WES there are options like Mcom and MBA but not MFA and MPA. Please help. Ive already spent too much money for my education in Australia I at least want to try Canada.


----------



## nekosama123

Hi guys,

Any hope for 85 pointers accountant tonight? What do ya all think? 

Cheers.


----------



## Thpham1

nekosama123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any hope for 85 pointers accountant tonight? What do ya all think?
> 
> Cheers.


The Accountant scene is pretty much dead at this time. Even 90 pointers from July haven't even been invited and are filling up the queue. So, even if they decide to invite 1000 tonight (which is very very unlikely) I think they still will not touch 85.


----------



## nekosama123

Thpham1 said:


> The Accountant scene is pretty much dead at this time. Even 90 pointers from July haven't even been invited and are filling up the queue. So, even if they decide to invite 1000 tonight (which is very very unlikely) I think they still will not touch 85.


As at 31 July there is only 21 of 90 pointers. And I don't believe there is a lot 95 pointers out there. If they really invite 1000 today I think 85 pointers will have the chance to be cleared (depend on DOE as well).


----------



## Thpham1

nekosama123 said:


> As at 31 July there is only 21 of 90 pointers. And I don't believe there is a lot 95 pointers out there. If they really invite 1000 today I think 85 pointers will have the chance to be cleared (depend on DOE as well).


Yes, but keep in mind that on 11 July, all 90 pointers for accountants was invited and there was no backlog of 90 pointers (still 1000 round then), within the span of just 20 days, the queue builds up to 21, and it has now been 2 months+ since then. Plus, the number of high pointers for Accountants has been known to inflate very rapidly, due to fake EOIs, I am not surprise if there're close to 100 90 pointers in the queue right now. And don't forget the 95 pointers and above! Even in July round, they only invite 90 Accountants out of 1000 total. So chances for 85 is very slim...


----------



## KKlife

For better or worse, I wish you guys all the best on tonight draw.


----------



## nekosama123

Thpham1 said:


> Even in July round, they only invite 90 Accountants out of 1000 total. So chances for 85 is very slim...


It was 85. 

Check before talking nonsense pls.


----------



## Thpham1

nekosama123 said:


> It was 85.
> 
> Check before talking nonsense pls.


Check again, exact number is 83 accountants, not too far off, what do you mean nonsense?


----------



## Mr.

Hello Everybody

I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.

Any hopes for me in or after November.

Accountant
Single

Thanks


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.
> 
> Any hopes for me in or after November.
> 
> Accountant
> Single
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

The way things are now, there is no hope for you. I've got the same points as you with DoE May 2019 and there is no way that I'll get invited. It might sound cruel, but that is reality.


----------



## marchbaby

Mr. said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I have 85 points for 189 and 90 for 190 DOE July 2019.
> 
> Any hopes for me in or after November.
> 
> Accountant
> Single
> 
> Thanks


You might. If that’s your points currently, that means it might increase 10 points after Nov 16 or the new point system. Accountants currently requiring 95, so there might be hope.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> Hi,
> 
> The way things are now, there is no hope for you. I've got the same points as you with DoE May 2019 and there is no way that I'll get invited. It might sound cruel, but that is reality.


The thing is my Current visa is expiring on 30th January 2020,
So I really don't know what options do I have.

Do you have any idea on what other options should I look for.

Thanks


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> The thing is my Current visa is expiring on 30th January 2020,
> So I really don't know what options do I have.
> 
> Do you have any idea on what other options should I look for.
> 
> Thanks


Employer sponsorship might be one of the options. I wouldn't recommend going regional because, in my opinion, that's the biggest bait ever. Few of my friends went to Tasmania, and they came back after few months.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> Employer sponsorship might be one of the options. I wouldn't recommend going regional because, in my opinion, that's the biggest bait ever. Few of my friends went to Tasmania, and they came back after few months.


What Visa is that ??
And how easy is that to get if the employer is ready to help??

It is temporary right, which leads to PR ??


----------



## SAMYBOY

Mr. said:


> What Visa is that ??
> And how easy is that to get if the employer is ready to help??
> 
> It is temporary right, which leads to PR ??


Are you working as an accountant at the moment?

Nothing is easy here.


----------



## Mr.

SAMYBOY said:


> Are you working as an accountant at the moment?
> 
> Nothing is easy here.


Yes I am working as an Accountant in Sydney ??


----------



## jbhifi

regional point - if i graduated way back in 2015 (Newcastle Uni) , am i eligible for 5 point? after Nov ? 

currently my point at 85 
after nov - 95 or 100(regional) 

i saw an article that next year march, occupation list will be revised 😞 hopefully not remove any accounting 😞 

if anyone know about new regional point, please let me know

thanks


----------



## Suren019

Hi to everyone,

I would like to invite all the accountants to participate in the survey of 189 EOI points score as per Nov 16, 2019. The link is given below. You need to sign in your email account before you start this survey. It takes 1 minute to complete the survey. 


https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit (Note- once you submit this survey, you can view the result. To view the result, click top right "Responses" of the Survey Home Page)



Result - So far, 130+ Eoi applicants have completed the survey and the result is promising. However, the figure of the survey result contradicts the Eois lodged in the skill select system. Hopefully, DHA overhauls the skill select system by Nov 16, making it fairer so genuine applicants won't get disadvantaged by the fake Eois/multiple Eois/re-invite or whatever you name it. 

Thank you.


----------



## Suren019

Latest Survey Result Update - 

138 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points 
15- 95 points
46- 90 points
34- 85 points
18- 80 points

And rest at 75, 70, & 65 are very low as they are not motivated. They don't see any possibility of getting an invite at that scores.



Relationship composition % 

Never Married/Single = 32.8%
Married with skilled spouse = 29.2%
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25.5%
Married with spouse without any points= 13.1%


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Suren019 said:


> Latest Survey Result Update -
> 
> 138 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.
> 
> 3 - 100 points
> 15- 95 points
> 46- 90 points
> 34- 85 points
> 18- 80 points
> 
> And rest at 75, 70, & 65 are very low as they are not motivated. They don't see any possibility of getting an invite at that scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Relationship composition %
> 
> Never Married/Single = 32.8%
> Married with skilled spouse = 29.2%
> Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25.5%
> Married with spouse without any points= 13.1%


3 people are at 100 points? You gotta be joking!


----------



## victorgu

Rockstarapaque said:


> 3 people are at 100 points? You gotta be joking!


This is after Nov 16 change mate


----------



## Suren019

Latest Survey Result Update -

143 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey. 

3 - 100 points 
16- 95 points 
48- 90 points 
36- 85 points 
18- 80 points 

And rest at 75, 70, & 65 are very low as they are not unlikely to participate as they don't think any possibility of getting an invite at that scores they got. 

Relationship composition % 

Never Married/Single = 33.1% 
Married with skilled spouse = 29.6% 
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25.4% 
Married with spouse without any points= 12.7%

If you want to participate please go to this link - https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit


----------



## Suren019

Rockstarapaque said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Survey Result Update -
> 
> 138 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.
> 
> 3 - 100 points
> 15- 95 points
> 46- 90 points
> 34- 85 points
> 18- 80 points
> 
> And rest at 75, 70, & 65 are very low as they are not motivated. They don't see any possibility of getting an invite at that scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Relationship composition %
> 
> Never Married/Single = 32.8%
> Married with skilled spouse = 29.2%
> Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25.5%
> Married with spouse without any points= 13.1%
> 
> 
> 
> Those 3 are real 100 pointers........
> 
> 3 people are at 100 points? You gotta be joking!
Click to expand...

 Theey are real.


----------



## Piyali

Is there any chance for SC 190 External Auditor 80+5 NSW experience. My friend working for 2 years as an Auditor


----------



## Suren019

Latest Survey Result Update -

145 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points 
18- 95 points 
48- 90 points 
36- 85 points 
18- 80 points 

And rest are at 75, 70, & 65 points. 

Relationship composition % 

Never Married/Single = 34% 
Married with skilled spouse = 29.2% 
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25%
Married with spouse without any points= 12.5% 

If you want to participate, please go to this link below and complete the form. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real time data. To view, simply open the link and click top right " Responses."

Also, encourage your Eoi lodged accountant friends to complete the form. You can share the link to other Eoi lodged accountants as well. 


Cheers.


----------



## Rickle

Piyali said:


> Is there any chance for SC 190 External Auditor 80+5 NSW experience. My friend working for 2 years as an Auditor


It's hard to answer your question as it depends on NSW of how many Auditors they want to invite. The only thing i know so far is this year from Jan to August 2019, there are only 25 auditors (point is unknown) were invited for 190 nationwide (published by FOI -DHA). So you can predict the chance is slim or not.


----------



## Suren019

"ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -

159 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points
19- 95 points
55- 90 points
39- 85 points
19- 80 points
12-75 points
5-70 points
7-65 points



Relationship composition %

Never Married/Single = 32.9%
Married with skilled spouse = 29.1%
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 25.3%
Married with spouse without any points= 13.3%

If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.



Cheers.


----------



## Suren019

Good Morning guys !

"ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -

164 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points
20- 95 points
57- 90 points
39- 85 points
20- 80 points
12-75 points
5-70 points
8-65 points


Relationship composition %

Never Married/Single = 35%
Married with skilled spouse = 28.2%
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 24.5%
Married with spouse without any points= 12.9%

If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.


Cheers.


----------



## rmsprs

Hi all,

it will be three years since I gave my PTE this December. Do I need to appear for PTE again before the score expiry date? Instead of PTE, can I appear of IELTS instead? Hope this doesn't affect my EOI..


----------



## emios88

Can accountants apply for perth 491?or only for those who staying in perth?


----------



## Thpham1

emios88 said:


> Can accountants apply for perth 491?or only for those who staying in perth?


That will be for WA to decide. You can check the current SOL of WA if you like.


----------



## Suren019

Good Morning guys !

"ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -

173 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points
21- 95 points
62- 90 points
41- 85 points
21- 80 points
12-75 points
5-70 points
8-65 points

Relationship composition %

Never Married/Single = 33.7%
Married with skilled spouse = 29.7%
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 23.8%
Married with spouse without any points= 13.4%

If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.

Cheers.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Suren019 said:


> Good Morning guys !
> 
> "ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -
> 
> 173 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.
> 
> 3 - 100 points
> 21- 95 points
> 62- 90 points
> 41- 85 points
> 21- 80 points
> 12-75 points
> 5-70 points
> 8-65 points
> 
> Relationship composition %
> 
> Never Married/Single = 33.7%
> Married with skilled spouse = 29.7%
> Married with spouse with Eng points only = 23.8%
> Married with spouse without any points= 13.4%
> 
> If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit
> 
> After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi, can you please clarify whether these points include the 10 points that ll be added on the 16th?


----------



## Suren019

Rockstarapaque said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning guys !
> 
> "ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -
> 
> 173 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.
> 
> 3 - 100 points
> 21- 95 points
> 62- 90 points
> 41- 85 points
> 21- 80 points
> 12-75 points
> 5-70 points
> 8-65 points
> 
> Relationship composition %
> 
> Never Married/Single = 33.7%
> Married with skilled spouse = 29.7%
> Married with spouse with Eng points only = 23.8%
> Married with spouse without any points= 13.4%
> 
> If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit
> 
> After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please clarify whether these points include the 10 points that ll be added on the 16th?
Click to expand...

 yes.


----------



## Suren019

Suren019 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning guys !
> 
> "ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -
> 
> 173 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.
> 
> 3 - 100 points
> 21- 95 points
> 62- 90 points
> 41- 85 points
> 21- 80 points
> 12-75 points
> 5-70 points
> 8-65 points
> 
> Relationship composition %
> 
> Never Married/Single = 33.7%
> Married with skilled spouse = 29.7%
> Married with spouse with Eng points only = 23.8%
> Married with spouse without any points= 13.4%
> 
> If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRVSW3rgAe6VmcPyE17WJxLSYXp3YH4AVdVq1UbZIWI/edit
> 
> After completing a form, you can view the real-time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can you please clarify whether these points include the 10 points that ll be added on the 16th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...

 However, the figure of this survey very significantly contradicts the Eois lodged in the skillselect system, as more than 2000 eois are lodged on 85 points as Accountants and almost 85% of these eois claimed to be single applicants, thanks to skill select for letting people sabotaged the system.


----------



## Thpham1

Suren019 said:


> However, the figure of this survey very significantly contradicts the Eois lodged in the skillselect system, as more than 2000 eois are lodged on 85 points as Accountants and almost 85% of these eois claimed to be single applicants, thanks to skill select for letting people sabotaged the system.


How do you know almost 85% lodged as single applicant?


----------



## Suren019

Thpham1 said:


> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the figure of this survey very significantly contradicts the Eois lodged in the skillselect system, as more than 2000 eois are lodged on 85 points as Accountants and almost 85% of these eois claimed to be single applicants, thanks to skill select for letting people sabotaged the system.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know almost 85% lodged as single applicant?
Click to expand...

 Freedom of Information


----------



## Suren019

Suren019 said:


> Thpham1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suren019 said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the figure of this survey very significantly contradicts the Eois lodged in the skillselect system, as more than 2000 eois are lodged on 85 points as Accountants and almost 85% of these eois claimed to be single applicants, thanks to skill select for letting people sabotaged the system.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know almost 85% lodged as single applicant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom of Information
Click to expand...

 and also logically it's not possible to get 85 points at that rapid pace.. 80 pointers are dropping to 4 or 5 per day while 85 pointers are increasing to 15 per day. That's 15 omg. )


----------



## Thpham1

Suren019 said:


> Freedom of Information


Sorry but I couldn't find out which one has it. Could you be kind enough to point out?


----------



## jbhifi

Does anyone know whether they will give an extra 5 points for past graduated students from new regional areas ?


----------



## Suren019

jbhifi said:


> Does anyone know whether they will give an extra 5 points for past graduated students from new regional areas ?


Prior to the announcement, both Perth & Gold Coast were Main Cities. Only when announcement came, they became regional areas. But claiming 5 points for past study when these places were deemed as main cities looks difficult at the moment. However, future students who will study in Perth or Gold Coast can claim extra 5 points for study. So undoubtedly, Gold Coast and Perth are designed to bring more cash flow from overseas students in these areas.


----------



## Suren019

Suren019 said:


> jbhifi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know whether they will give an extra 5 points for past graduated students from new regional areas ?
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the announcement, both Perth & Gold Coast were Main Cities. Only when announcement came, they became regional areas. But claiming 5 points for past study when these places were deemed as main cities looks difficult at the moment. However, future students who will study in Perth or Gold Coast can claim extra 5 points for study. So undoubtedly, Gold Coast and Perth are designed to bring more cash flow from overseas students in these areas.
Click to expand...

 Corrupted Capitalism !!!


----------



## Suren019

Good Morning guys !

"ACCOUNTANTS"Latest Survey Result UPDATE -

178 people have submitted their EOIs in the survey.

3 - 100 points
23- 95 points
64- 90 points
42- 85 points
21- 80 points
12-75 points
5-70 points
8-65 points

Relationship composition %

Never Married/Single = 34.5%
Married with skilled spouse = 29.9%
Married with spouse with Eng points only = 23.2%
Married with spouse without any points= 13%

If you want to participate, please open the link below and complete the form. Make sure you sign in first !!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZRV...Vq1UbZIWI/edit

After completing a form, you can view the real time data. To view, simply open the link and click " Responses," on top right of the link homepage.

Cheers.


----------



## Prashanna2018

So it's curtains for offshore graduates then? I have 85 points which will become 90 post november. Guys can you suggest any other option available now?


----------



## emios88

wasted so much time in Australia


----------



## Suren019

emios88 said:


> wasted so much time in Australia


Its all over for Accountants I think.


----------



## Suren019

Here are the Eois figures !!


----------



## Suren019

Though I was not a registered member of this forum, but was an active viewer/observer for years. But now in this forum can I see there is a lack of interest of people to discuss about their future or possible PR pathway as accountants in Australia. This suggests me one thing that people now have decided not to choose accounting career for their future in Australia.


----------



## Mr.

Suren019 said:


> Here are the Eois figures !!


The picture is not available.. 
can you please share that again .. 
Thanks


----------



## ***

Mr. said:


> The picture is not available..
> can you please share that again ..
> Thanks


ditto


----------



## emios88

Where are all the accountants?This thread is so slow now


----------



## Mr.

*November 11*

Any accountants who received an invite.. ???


----------



## nekosama123

I heard on other group Accountant - 90 pts - DOE 24 Oct


----------



## victorgu

nekosama123 said:


> I heard on other group Accountant - 90 pts - DOE 24 Oct


That's Impossible Im on 90 DOE Sep


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

The hard truth is that Accountant occupation is filled with Fake EOI's and real eoi's are not getting any invites, so no one is reporting invites. I am guessing the cut-off was 95 for accountants this round


----------



## SAMYBOY

This is crazy how things have changed so fast for Accountant just in a few months.

Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Suren019

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The hard truth is that Accountant occupation is filled with Fake EOI's and real eoi's are not getting any invites, so no one is reporting invites. I am guessing the cut-off was 95 for accountants this round


 That's true. As of now, more than 1500 Eois on 85 are lodged with the intention to significantly slow the Accountants movement. 
Many people including genuine migration agents reported this issue to Dept already.


----------



## Suren019

nekosama123 said:


> I heard on other group Accountant - 90 pts - DOE 24 Oct


 That was in fact Auditor. I double check with my friend. No Accountants got invited on 90 points. Haven't heard yet !


----------



## Suren019

SAMYBOY said:


> This is crazy how things have changed so fast for Accountant just in a few months.
> 
> Good Luck everyone.


 is due to obsolete skill select system.


----------



## Mr.

*Occupation - Accountant*

Hello Everybody

After 16th November.

I will have 95 points for 189 and 100 for 190 with a DOE July 2019.
( I am also currently working as an accountant in NSW in an Accounting Firm)

Status - Never Married/Single

as per the current scenario should I expect an invite in the next 2-3 months.

I am asking this because my current 485 is expiring in March 2020.


Thanks


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> After 16th November.
> 
> I will have 95 points for 189 and 100 for 190 with a DOE July 2019.
> ( I am also currently working as an accountant in NSW in an Accounting Firm)
> 
> Status - Never Married/Single
> 
> as per the current scenario should I expect an invite in the next 2-3 months.
> 
> I am asking this because my current 485 is expiring in March 2020.
> 
> 
> Thanks


I can tell you right now that you definitely will not get invitation in 2-3 months. Matter of fact, I highly doubt that you'll get it in this financial year. I suggest you that you ask your company for sponsorship.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> I can tell you right now that you definitely will not get invitation in 2-3 months. Matter of fact, I highly doubt that you'll get it in this financial year. I suggest you that you ask your company for sponsorship.


How easy is sponsoring for a company. 
Do they need to do a lot of paper work. ??


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> How easy is sponsoring for a company.
> Do they need to do a lot of paper work. ??


It shouldn't be too hard but it is expensive. I got quoted by migration agent $15.000 for 2 year sponsorship visa that leads to PR. Keep in mind that you need to have at least 2 years of full time working experience in accounting field to be eligible for this visa. There is procedure that the company need to do and it is fairly complicated. That's why I would recommend you to go thru migration agency.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> It shouldn't be too hard but it is expensive. I got quoted by migration agent $15.000 for 2 year sponsorship visa that leads to PR. Keep in mind that you need to have at least 2 years of full time working experience in accounting field to be eligible for this visa. There is procedure that the company need to do and it is fairly complicated. That's why I would recommend you to go thru migration agency.


This 2 years is what is killing me.

I will complete 19 Months in January . 
So this means I don't have a chance for this Visa as well. 
Sh*t ..


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> This 2 years is what is killing me.
> 
> I will complete 19 Months in January .
> So this means I don't have a chance for this Visa as well.
> Sh*t ..


I see...There is really only one option that you have. Go on student visa (Diploma of Leadership and Management) and hope that you get invitation in the meantime. That is what I did.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> I see...There is really only one option that you have. Go on student visa (Diploma of Leadership and Management) and hope that you get invitation in the meantime. That is what I did.


Are u currently on student visa. ?? 

How much is the fees for the course.

Student visa means I lose my accounting job.:confused2:


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> Are u currently on student visa. ??
> 
> How much is the fees for the course.
> 
> Student visa means I lose my accounting job.:confused2:


Yes I am. It is $1400 per term. You can just switch from full time to part time like I did.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> Yes I am. It is $1400 per term. You can just switch from full time to part time like I did.


But still Visa conditions won't let me work full time.
That will be a major set back, monetary wise.


Oh man .. my mind is all over the place because of this visa sh*t


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> But still Visa conditions won't let me work full time.
> That will be a major set back, monetary wise.
> 
> 
> Oh man .. my mind is all over the place because of this visa sh*t


I know how you feel and I too am over it. I am at the stage where I am just trying to save some money and move to Canada or Ireland. Australia is way overrated and far too expensive. I don't think getting PR would change anything too be honest.


----------



## emios88

End of Accountants


----------



## Mr.

emios88 said:


> End of Accountants


why would you say that .. ???


----------



## arunchaudhary

Dear Experts,
This month I gained additional points in my English Language Test. I received my new english language scores and updated in existing EOI. I had first submitted the EOI about 22 months back. I read somewhere that EOI expires in 24 months. So now I am confused about the following 1) EOI Expires 2 years from the date it was first created and submitted? In which case the EOI will expire in 2 months from today. 2) EOI Expires 2 years after the date it was last modified/updated?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

arunchaudhary said:


> Dear Experts,
> This month I gained additional points in my English Language Test. I received my new english language scores and updated in existing EOI. I had first submitted the EOI about 22 months back. I read somewhere that EOI expires in 24 months. So now I am confused about the following 1) EOI Expires 2 years from the date it was first created and submitted? In which case the EOI will expire in 2 months from today. 2) EOI Expires 2 years after the date it was last modified/updated?


2 months from today

Withdraw old EOI

Create new one


----------



## NB

arunchaudhary said:


> Dear Experts,
> This month I gained additional points in my English Language Test. I received my new english language scores and updated in existing EOI. I had first submitted the EOI about 22 months back. I read somewhere that EOI expires in 24 months. So now I am confused about the following 1) EOI Expires 2 years from the date it was first created and submitted? In which case the EOI will expire in 2 months from today. 2) EOI Expires 2 years after the date it was last modified/updated?


1. It expires 24 months from the date it was first created so will expire in jan 2020

Cheers


----------



## nailawadi06

what are the chances for 491 family sponsorship? According to Iscah, it's next to NIL as per DHA guidelines it will be treated similar to 489 family visa with almost negligible invite to family. For accountants, no state till now has open up except Victoria which also requires 12 month contract. Any one please advice?


----------



## handyjohn

No chance for FS 489 or 491 for prorata occupations.


----------



## marvinng

Hi Team,

Seeking your advice for claiming points for work experience please. I am currently working as an Assistant Accountant for a government project with the following job description:

•	Assist the Senior Cost Controller in collecting, maintaining, validating and reporting accurate project data across the areas of cost, time and performance;
•	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager in the interpretation of data gathered from financial and other business systems used by the divisions to complete monthly cost forecasts;
•	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager with variance analysis between actual costs & planned budgeted targets, provide commentaries and identify emerging trends, problem areas & opportunities within the project divisions;
•	Re-allocation/transfer of budgets to accommodate project activities as requested by the divisions, ensuring commitment levels are sufficient to maintain timely supplier payments;
•	Process invoices for Project Services Overhead, ensuring payments are related to properly approved contracts and variations following financial delegations and project governance structures; 
•	Monthly reconciliation of contract values & commitments across all business systems and other month end tasks including accruals and journals;
•	Prepare ad-hoc reports to accommodate various reporting needs such as contracts’ commitments to date, monthly average costs, estimates to completion, invoicing and other financial matters;
•	Assist the Management Accounting team in dealing with general financial related enquiries, including the interpretation of financial compliance, policies and procedures.

My first question is: is it feasible to get a positive skilled employment assessment by CPA/CA under ANZSCO 221112 Management Accountant with the above tasks?

My second question is: if feasible, can I claim this experience (management accountant related) if my full skill assessment is ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant? 

Your advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## Thpham1

marvinng said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Seeking your advice for claiming points for work experience please. I am currently working as an Assistant Accountant for a government project with the following job description:
> 
> •	Assist the Senior Cost Controller in collecting, maintaining, validating and reporting accurate project data across the areas of cost, time and performance;
> •	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager in the interpretation of data gathered from financial and other business systems used by the divisions to complete monthly cost forecasts;
> •	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager with variance analysis between actual costs & planned budgeted targets, provide commentaries and identify emerging trends, problem areas & opportunities within the project divisions;
> •	Re-allocation/transfer of budgets to accommodate project activities as requested by the divisions, ensuring commitment levels are sufficient to maintain timely supplier payments;
> •	Process invoices for Project Services Overhead, ensuring payments are related to properly approved contracts and variations following financial delegations and project governance structures;
> •	Monthly reconciliation of contract values & commitments across all business systems and other month end tasks including accruals and journals;
> •	Prepare ad-hoc reports to accommodate various reporting needs such as contracts’ commitments to date, monthly average costs, estimates to completion, invoicing and other financial matters;
> •	Assist the Management Accounting team in dealing with general financial related enquiries, including the interpretation of financial compliance, policies and procedures.
> 
> My first question is: is it feasible to get a positive skilled employment assessment by CPA/CA under ANZSCO 221112 Management Accountant with the above tasks?
> 
> My second question is: if feasible, can I claim this experience (management accountant related) if my full skill assessment is ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant?
> 
> Your advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


Are you able to modify your job duties? Try to follow as close to below as possible if you can:

https://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/abs...evision+1~Chapter~UNIT+GROUP+2211+Accountants


----------



## SAMYBOY

marvinng said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> Seeking your advice for claiming points for work experience please. I am currently working as an Assistant Accountant for a government project with the following job description:
> 
> •	Assist the Senior Cost Controller in collecting, maintaining, validating and reporting accurate project data across the areas of cost, time and performance;
> •	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager in the interpretation of data gathered from financial and other business systems used by the divisions to complete monthly cost forecasts;
> •	Assist the Reporting and Analysis Manager with variance analysis between actual costs & planned budgeted targets, provide commentaries and identify emerging trends, problem areas & opportunities within the project divisions;
> •	Re-allocation/transfer of budgets to accommodate project activities as requested by the divisions, ensuring commitment levels are sufficient to maintain timely supplier payments;
> •	Process invoices for Project Services Overhead, ensuring payments are related to properly approved contracts and variations following financial delegations and project governance structures;
> •	Monthly reconciliation of contract values & commitments across all business systems and other month end tasks including accruals and journals;
> •	Prepare ad-hoc reports to accommodate various reporting needs such as contracts’ commitments to date, monthly average costs, estimates to completion, invoicing and other financial matters;
> •	Assist the Management Accounting team in dealing with general financial related enquiries, including the interpretation of financial compliance, policies and procedures.
> 
> My first question is: is it feasible to get a positive skilled employment assessment by CPA/CA under ANZSCO 221112 Management Accountant with the above tasks?
> 
> My second question is: if feasible, can I claim this experience (management accountant related) if my full skill assessment is ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant?
> 
> Your advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks & Regards,


1. I don't think you will get a positive skilled employment assessment based on your job responsibilities that you have mentioned above for both General Accountant and Management Accountant. To me, i feel like it is more likely to an Assistant Project Manager role.

2. You might have to apply for the Management Accountant Skill Assessment in this case.

My answers are based on my opinions only, better consult a registered agent.


----------



## arunchaudhary

Dear Experts,
Could you please let me know to claim partner points how much pte score is required ?

Thanks,
Arun


----------



## Faziee

Hey guys i got 95 points eoi 21.11.2019 what are my chances? Agents are saying wait till January to understand how the new changes impact invitations. I just can’t wait anymore. My whole life is on a hold.


----------



## cbliao

Faziee said:


> Hey guys i got 95 points eoi 21.11.2019 what are my chances? Agents are saying wait till January to understand how the new changes impact invitations. I just canâ€t wait anymore. My whole life is on a hold.




Based on the ceiling for the year, 95 under new points system, I think the chance of getting invited is very low. Because a lot of fake or ambitious applicants got 100 points under new system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB

arunchaudhary said:


> Dear Experts,
> Could you please let me know to claim partner points how much pte score is required ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Arun


Minimum 50 in all 4 LRSW 

Cheers


----------



## Mr.

*Expectations*

Any accountants expecting 190 invite if it happens tomorrow 29 November ???


----------



## rush.k

How do you know that it will happen tomorrow?


----------



## Mr.

rush.k said:


> How do you know that it will happen tomorrow?


I have mentioned if it happens

No pre invites were issued for the whole of November so 29th is the last working day.

Just hoping they do issue some 

Cheers


----------



## rush.k

Yeah true... Can't say anything though


----------



## Mr.

rush.k said:


> Yeah true... Can't say anything though


so December it is then ...


----------



## Mr.

rush.k said:


> Yeah true... Can't say anything though


So 

Hang on


----------



## winter_soldier

Hi Guys

I just received a pre invite from NSW (190). Accountant General DOE 22 AUG 2019, 90+5 (SINGLE).. 9 years international work ex and 1 yr NSW work ex.. By the way, I had an EOI for Management Accountant as well at same points with same DOE. Looks like they gave priority to Accountant General. Let me know if anyone has any questions.


----------



## mirand

winter_soldier said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just received a pre invite from NSW (190). Accountant General DOE 22 AUG 2019, 90+5 (SINGLE).. 9 years international work ex and 1 yr NSW work ex.. By the way, I had an EOI for Management Accountant as well at same points with same DOE. Looks like they gave priority to Accountant General. Let me know if anyone has any questions.




I’m 95+5 with nsw exp but no invite. They are not inviting the higher points first ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

mirand said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I just received a pre invite from NSW (190). Accountant General DOE 22 AUG 2019, 90+5 (SINGLE).. 9 years international work ex and 1 yr NSW work ex.. By the way, I had an EOI for Management Accountant as well at same points with same DOE. Looks like they gave priority to Accountant General. Let me know if anyone has any questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m 95+5 with nsw exp but no invite. They are not inviting the higher points first ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


I had max-ed out on English score and experience. Maybe that is the difference between you and me?


----------



## mirand

winter_soldier said:


> I had max-ed out on English score and experience. Maybe that is the difference between you and me?




Are u 90 under old point system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winter_soldier

Nope, I was 80 under old point system..Gained 10 points for single this November 




mirand said:


> winter_soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had max-ed out on English score and experience. Maybe that is the difference between you and me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are u 90 under old point system?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## nep2019

I am general accountant with 85 points eoi submitted in may 2019.do you guys think if i have chance to get invite ever in 189? as QLD removed accountants i have no chance for 190.
i think moving to 491 is the only option.and the requirement of 53800$ per annum is outting me off.i think 491 will just be another visa extension for people but getting or will be tough.


----------



## Mr.

nep2019 said:


> I am general accountant with 85 points eoi submitted in may 2019.do you guys think if i have chance to get invite ever in 189? as QLD removed accountants i have no chance for 190.
> i think moving to 491 is the only option.and the requirement of 53800$ per annum is outting me off.i think 491 will just be another visa extension for people but getting or will be tough.


I have a similar case as you.

85 for 189 (now 95) including nsw work experience 
90 for 190 (now 100)

Date of effect is July 2019 

I have lost all hope and looking for options.

hard times ..


----------



## Faziee

My agent said wait till jan/feb to see how the invitation rounds go and consider regional. With the 53k etc. and regions closing doors etc. regional option is viable? I don’t want to listen to agents anymore to be honest.


----------



## Faziee

Sorry I got 95 points 16th Nov.


----------



## Thpham1

Faziee said:


> Sorry I got 95 points 16th Nov.


Well, I don't see any other options, unless you can get employer sponsorship?


----------



## winter_soldier

That's strange though. I got an NSW 190 invite at 90+5. But I had 20 points for English and 20 points for exp.. 9 yrs international and 1 year of NSW experience.


----------



## Faziee

Thpham1 said:


> Faziee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I got 95 points 16th Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't see any other options, unless you can get employer sponsorship?
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, I can try but they are so hesitant on giving one because previously they had bad experience with one employee leaving the job immediately after getting pr. I will give that a go and if nothing works then marry someone who already has pr (literally considering).


----------



## NP101

Just logged in after almost 2 years to see what’s happening here, looks like 189 is getting harder and harder day by day 
What’s cut off fellows ?


----------



## emios88

accountants are screwed


----------



## Mr.

NP101 said:


> Just logged in after almost 2 years to see what’s happening here, looks like 189 is getting harder and harder day by day
> What’s cut off fellows ?


100-105 for 189 and 190.


----------



## SAMYBOY

Mr. said:


> 100-105 for 189 and 190.


What about 95 points?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo

SAMYBOY said:


> What about 95 points?


No chance until DHA give out more invite or your DOE is 1 year old


----------



## SAMYBOY

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No chance until DHA give out more invite or your DOE is 1 year old


Far out. 95 points and still no chance. Thing really has changed.


----------



## Mr.

GandalfandBilbo said:


> No chance until DHA give out more invite or your DOE is 1 year old


Ya I second that. 

No chance if the current scenario (Low invitations) continues.


----------



## Attentionseeker

NP101 said:


> Just logged in after almost 2 years to see what’s happening here, looks like 189 is getting harder and harder day by day
> What’s cut off fellows ?


Tell me about it. Every time I log in to this forum I feel like we were the last 65 pointers invited. That was back in 2016. I am attending my citizenship ceremony this Australia Day. I would have never gotten an invite if I had applied now.


----------



## sangakkara

It's sad to see that accountant category is having a hard time to get an invite. Is there anyone here who are working in Big 4 companies, specially in Service Lines other than Audit?


----------



## sangakkara

Guys those who are working in Big 4 firms actually have alternative ways to get there


----------



## noobmaster69

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## dolamu

SAMYBOY said:


> Hang in there and i believe you will get it soon with 85 points. If you won't get it by August, maybe you can try leadership course where some members in this forum enrolled.


Hi there, what leadership course are you referring to?


----------



## dolamu

sangakkara said:


> Guys those who are working in Big 4 firms actually have alternative ways to get there


What are the alternative ways available to someone working in a big 4?


----------



## sangakkara

dolamu said:


> What are the alternative ways available to someone working in a big 4?


Which service line are you working in? 

There are ample of opportunities in Big 4 firms these days. If you get into a firm particularly in a designated regional area, your chances of getting PR is much higher.

I know my friends who were able to secure job offers easily there (work visa)


----------



## winter_soldier

Can someone let me know on the process of applying for Police Clearance in Sydney? I thank you for your inputs in advance!


----------



## dolamu

sangakkara said:


> Which service line are you working in?
> 
> There are ample of opportunities in Big 4 firms these days. If you get into a firm particularly in a designated regional area, your chances of getting PR is much higher.
> 
> I know my friends who were able to secure job offers easily there (work visa)


I'm in Assurance - Audit.

For your friends who were able to secure job offers, how did they do so? and were they offshore? 'cos I'm currently offshore


----------



## sangakkara

dolamu said:


> I'm in Assurance - Audit.
> 
> For your friends who were able to secure job offers, how did they do so? and were they offshore? 'cos I'm currently offshore


All my friends who were able to secure job offers were offshore. They applied through their internal portal. Some others applied switched from one firm to another where they applied directly to the other firm online.

If you are in assurance service line, the best thing that you could do is to apply to big 4 firms (offices in regional areas). If you can secure a job offer, then your path to PR will be easier provided most of the states have introduced restrictions for occupations such as accountant, external auditor, internal auditor etc.

On the other hand, you still have a chance of getting an invitation under accountant from NSW if you can secure 8 each for IELTS


----------



## dolamu

sangakkara said:


> [
> 
> All my friends who were able to secure job offers were offshore. They applied through their internal portal. Some others applied switched from one firm to another where they applied directly to the other firm online.
> 
> If you are in assurance service line, the best thing that you could do is to apply to big 4 firms (offices in regional areas). If you can secure a job offer, then your path to PR will be easier provided most of the states have introduced restrictions for occupations such as accountant, external auditor, internal auditor etc.
> 
> On the other hand, you still have a chance of getting an invitation under accountant from NSW if you can secure 8 each for IELTS


So once they got the job offer, they were sponsored for work visa and PR?

Also, I tot it's getting harder to get an invitation under the accountant occupation from NSW?


----------



## Tinkerbell1

Attentionseeker said:


> Tell me about it. Every time I log in to this forum I feel like we were the last 65 pointers invited. That was back in 2016. I am attending my citizenship ceremony this Australia Day. I would have never gotten an invite if I had applied now.


Yeah i remember the good old 2016 times, i believe we got the invites on 65 points at similar times, there used to be alot more discussions on this thread back then, now it has gone quiet.


----------



## winter_soldier

Hi Guys - Got final nomination from NSW today for 190. Invite date was 29 November and I submitted docs on Dec 03 for Accountant General. 90+ 5 points


----------



## Mr.

winter_soldier said:


> Hi Guys - Got final nomination from NSW today for 190. Invite date was 29 November and I submitted docs on Dec 03 for Accountant General. 90+ 5 points



Congratulations man.

Can you please provide details about your points. ??

I have seen people waiting with 95+5 for 190 ??

Congratulations again


----------



## winter_soldier

Accountant General DOE 22 AUG 2019, 90+5 (SINGLE).. 9 years international work ex and 1 yr NSW work ex.. By the way, I had an EOI for Management Accountant as well at same points with same DOE. I had 20 points for English and 20 points for exp..


----------



## Mr.

winter_soldier said:


> Accountant General DOE 22 AUG 2019, 90+5 (SINGLE).. 9 years international work ex and 1 yr NSW work ex.. By the way, I had an EOI for Management Accountant as well at same points with same DOE


So with less points you managed to get an invite, probably because of more experience.

That's great for you. 

I have a DOE of July 19 with 95+5. still waiting.


----------



## winter_soldier

I got an NSW 190 invite at 90+5. But I had 20 points for English and 20 points for exp.. 9 yrs international and 1 year of NSW experience.


----------



## Mr.

winter_soldier said:


> I got an NSW 190 invite at 90+5. But I had 20 points for English and 20 points for exp.. 9 yrs international and 1 year of NSW experience.


I think they preferred u over everybody because you had more experience points.

or else there are a lot of people with only 1 year NSW experience with 95+5 points still waiting


----------



## winter_soldier

I think so too. Got lucky!


----------



## Mr.

winter_soldier said:


> I think so too. Got lucky!


It is surprising though.

Cheers


----------



## emios88

where are all the accountants?Are you returning back to home country?very silent thread


----------



## sangakkara

dolamu said:


> So once they got the job offer, they were sponsored for work visa and PR?
> 
> Also, I tot it's getting harder to get an invitation under the accountant occupation from NSW?


Sponsored for a work visa. Once you have a work visa (if you can secure it from a regional area), then it will be easier to get PR


----------



## Tanveer1987

Guys,

My initial assessment has been expired on 26/12/2019. I have re-assessed my Accounting degree again from CA as they were my previous assessor.

Was wondering if I need to update that in my EOI? the reference number has been the same. They just added (iii) after the receipt number that I am required to provide. 

Hence, I am kinda confused. Kindly help me out on this. Also there is a field for assessment date which is 26/12/2016 - my 1st assessment date. 

Do I need to change anything or can keep it in that way?

Kindly help. 

Thanks


----------



## emios88

where are all the accountants?


----------



## Rusiru91

Hi Guys,

I'm thinking of assessing my work experience through CPA but my agent is proposing me not to do it straight away claim it in eoi. He mentioned that if the CPA might be sharing the data and if i get a negative outcome for the experience and if i still claim it there will be a huge risk whereas if i claim it without assessing there's a good chance of getting the grant. I have mentioned my duties below. Not sure what to do now. really confused since im stuck with 90 points

•	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis
•	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals
•	Assisting Head of Finance with monthly and year end close off reporting to Headquarters in Graz, Austria
•	Create monthly Goods and Service Tax report for both Australia and Zealand
•	Create monthly asset depreciation report for Australia and Zealand.
•	Assist Head of Finance and Administration with Budgeting and Forecasting for the year.
•	Check the Business Activity statement with the system accounts before the lodgement.
•	Create and run the monthly dunning process through the system and prepare monthly overdue receivable report for management and follow-up on unpaid invoices.
•	Respond to vendor’s inquiries regarding their invoices, remit details, debit/credit balances, account setup in SAP master records and other issues concerning vendor accounts.
•	Coordinate with Sales and Service team regarding solutions to lift issues on unpaid invoices, short/over payments etc.
•	Perform other assignments that may, from time to time, be assigned by the Senior Management.
•	Design and maintain documentation process undertaken such as creating Purchase orders and credit application forms.
•	Reconcile bank statements with general ledger entries
•	Creating new assets and maintaining the asset register.
•	Liaising with financial institutions such as Westpac regarding the overseas funds transfers and payment discrepancies.
•	Ensuring the supplier ledger is up to date with no discrepancies.
•	Examining and recording the expenses submitted by employees.
•	Preparing and maintaining all regular processes in accounts payable.
•	Process invoices in accordance with established guidelines and procedures.
•	Review postings before planning the monthly pay run.
•	Setting up payment runs in the system for the approval of Head of Finance and allocation of accounts paid.
•	Maintaining customer and supplier’s confidence and protecting operation by keeping financial information confidential.
•	Monitoring and actioning items in the vendor inboxes for Australia and New Zealand on a timely basis.
•	Involvement in projects and as hoc duties as delegates by Head of Finance and General Manager.
•	Participate in yearend stock take.
•	Liaising with Headquarter in Graz, Austria regarding any discrepancies in the system.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of assessing my work experience through CPA but my agent is proposing me not to do it straight away claim it in eoi. He mentioned that if the CPA might be sharing the data and if i get a negative outcome for the experience and if i still claim it there will be a huge risk whereas if i claim it without assessing there's a good chance of getting the grant. I have mentioned my duties below. Not sure what to do now. really confused since im stuck with 90 points
> 
> •	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis
> •	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals
> •	Assisting Head of Finance with monthly and year end close off reporting to Headquarters in Graz, Austria
> •	Create monthly Goods and Service Tax report for both Australia and Zealand
> •	Create monthly asset depreciation report for Australia and Zealand.
> •	Assist Head of Finance and Administration with Budgeting and Forecasting for the year.
> •	Check the Business Activity statement with the system accounts before the lodgement.
> •	Create and run the monthly dunning process through the system and prepare monthly overdue receivable report for management and follow-up on unpaid invoices.
> •	Respond to vendor’s inquiries regarding their invoices, remit details, debit/credit balances, account setup in SAP master records and other issues concerning vendor accounts.
> •	Coordinate with Sales and Service team regarding solutions to lift issues on unpaid invoices, short/over payments etc.
> •	Perform other assignments that may, from time to time, be assigned by the Senior Management.
> •	Design and maintain documentation process undertaken such as creating Purchase orders and credit application forms.
> •	Reconcile bank statements with general ledger entries
> •	Creating new assets and maintaining the asset register.
> •	Liaising with financial institutions such as Westpac regarding the overseas funds transfers and payment discrepancies.
> •	Ensuring the supplier ledger is up to date with no discrepancies.
> •	Examining and recording the expenses submitted by employees.
> •	Preparing and maintaining all regular processes in accounts payable.
> •	Process invoices in accordance with established guidelines and procedures.
> •	Review postings before planning the monthly pay run.
> •	Setting up payment runs in the system for the approval of Head of Finance and allocation of accounts paid.
> •	Maintaining customer and supplier’s confidence and protecting operation by keeping financial information confidential.
> •	Monitoring and actioning items in the vendor inboxes for Australia and New Zealand on a timely basis.
> •	Involvement in projects and as hoc duties as delegates by Head of Finance and General Manager.
> •	Participate in yearend stock take.
> •	Liaising with Headquarter in Graz, Austria regarding any discrepancies in the system.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Personally speaking, I think you should go for assessment. It adds more weight to your application when you get an invite.

However, what your agent said is also not false. If your assessment gets rejected, there is a higher probablility that they scrutinize everything while assessing your experience. But that doesn't necessarily means that they will reject your experience on the basis of failed assessment.

I did mine and got positive assessment from CPA within 9 days. Just match your duties with the ANZSCO 2211 duties provided and you ll be fine.


----------



## Rusiru91

Rockstarapaque said:


> Personally speaking, I think you should go for assessment. It adds more weight to your application when you get an invite.
> 
> However, what your agent said is also not false. If your assessment gets rejected, there is a higher probablility that they scrutinize everything while assessing your experience. But that doesn't necessarily means that they will reject your experience on the basis of failed assessment.
> 
> I did mine and got positive assessment from CPA within 9 days. Just match your duties with the ANZSCO 2211 duties provided and you ll be fine.


Thanks a lot for the reply mate. What are the documents we needs to provide to CPA?

*Pay slips
*Bank statement
*Supper Sumamry
*Tax group certificate
*Reference letter

Any thing else?


----------



## accountant0618

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of assessing my work experience through CPA but my agent is proposing me not to do it straight away claim it in eoi. He mentioned that if the CPA might be sharing the data and if i get a negative outcome for the experience and if i still claim it there will be a huge risk whereas if i claim it without assessing there's a good chance of getting the grant. I have mentioned my duties below. Not sure what to do now. really confused since im stuck with 90 points
> 
> •	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis
> •	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals
> •	Assisting Head of Finance with monthly and year end close off reporting to Headquarters in Graz, Austria
> •	Create monthly Goods and Service Tax report for both Australia and Zealand
> •	Create monthly asset depreciation report for Australia and Zealand.
> •	Assist Head of Finance and Administration with Budgeting and Forecasting for the year.
> •	Check the Business Activity statement with the system accounts before the lodgement.
> •	Create and run the monthly dunning process through the system and prepare monthly overdue receivable report for management and follow-up on unpaid invoices.
> •	Respond to vendor’s inquiries regarding their invoices, remit details, debit/credit balances, account setup in SAP master records and other issues concerning vendor accounts.
> •	Coordinate with Sales and Service team regarding solutions to lift issues on unpaid invoices, short/over payments etc.
> •	Perform other assignments that may, from time to time, be assigned by the Senior Management.
> •	Design and maintain documentation process undertaken such as creating Purchase orders and credit application forms.
> •	Reconcile bank statements with general ledger entries
> •	Creating new assets and maintaining the asset register.
> •	Liaising with financial institutions such as Westpac regarding the overseas funds transfers and payment discrepancies.
> •	Ensuring the supplier ledger is up to date with no discrepancies.
> •	Examining and recording the expenses submitted by employees.
> •	Preparing and maintaining all regular processes in accounts payable.
> •	Process invoices in accordance with established guidelines and procedures.
> •	Review postings before planning the monthly pay run.
> •	Setting up payment runs in the system for the approval of Head of Finance and allocation of accounts paid.
> •	Maintaining customer and supplier’s confidence and protecting operation by keeping financial information confidential.
> •	Monitoring and actioning items in the vendor inboxes for Australia and New Zealand on a timely basis.
> •	Involvement in projects and as hoc duties as delegates by Head of Finance and General Manager.
> •	Participate in yearend stock take.
> •	Liaising with Headquarter in Graz, Austria regarding any discrepancies in the system.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Go with the assessment with CPA. I think you'll get a positive assessment, based on your work experience. I have a similar work experience with you and I got a positive outcome.

Your degree is another thing though, so better check that first. Because it's worth 15 points as far as I remember.

It will add more weight to your application. In my opinion it's better to take risk now than risk your visa application. If CPA will give you a negative assessment then DHA might do the same.

Good Luck


----------



## Rusiru91

accountant0618 said:


> Go with the assessment with CPA. I think you'll get a positive assessment, based on your work experience. I have a similar work experience with you and I got a positive outcome.
> 
> Your degree is another thing though, so better check that first. Because it's worth 15 points as far as I remember.
> 
> It will add more weight to your application. In my opinion it's better to take risk now than risk your visa application. If CPA will give you a negative assessment then DHA might do think the same.
> 
> Good Luck


Cheers for the reply mate. I think I will go for the assessment as well. Did the CO contacted your reference regarding the duties?


----------



## accountant0618

Rusiru91 said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. I think I will go for the assessment as well. Did the CO contacted your reference regarding the duties?


No. My former boss was the one who signed my RnR. He didn't get any call from CO. No call also from CPAA.

But then again this was in 2018. Things might have changed.


----------



## Rockstarapaque

Rusiru91 said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally speaking, I think you should go for assessment. It adds more weight to your application when you get an invite.
> 
> However, what your agent said is also not false. If your assessment gets rejected, there is a higher probablility that they scrutinize everything while assessing your experience. But that doesn't necessarily means that they will reject your experience on the basis of failed assessment.
> 
> I did mine and got positive assessment from CPA within 9 days. Just match your duties with the ANZSCO 2211 duties provided and you ll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply mate. What are the documents we needs to provide to CPA?
> 
> *Pay slips
> *Bank statement
> *Supper Sumamry
> *Tax group certificate
> *Reference letter
> 
> Any thing else?
Click to expand...

Only job duties & colleague reference letter. They only check whether your duties are similar to an accountant general.

Alternatively, you can call CPA & ask them. They told me the 2 mentioned above.

Cheers


----------



## Thpham1

Rusiru91 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply mate. What are the documents we needs to provide to CPA?
> 
> *Pay slips
> *Bank statement
> *Supper Sumamry
> *Tax group certificate
> *Reference letter
> 
> Any thing else?


Hi mate,

Haven't seen you on this thread for a long time, thought you got a grant already. 

And yeah, for the assessment, you only need the payslips, contract & reference letter. They are not going to do the verification, just the assessment so you don't need to be too thorough, those documents should be saved for when lodging visa.


----------



## accountant0618

Rusiru91 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply mate. What are the documents we needs to provide to CPA?
> 
> *Pay slips
> *Bank statement
> *Supper Sumamry
> *Tax group certificate
> *Reference letter
> 
> Any thing else?



Are you only getting the work assessment? not education(degree)?


----------



## Rusiru91

accountant0618 said:


> Are you only getting the work assessment? not education(degree)?


I already done that last year. Just need the experience assessed


----------



## accountant0618

Rusiru91 said:


> I already done that last year. Just need the experience assessed


Good. Go with the assessment then. You'll be fine


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of assessing my work experience through CPA but my agent is proposing me not to do it straight away claim it in eoi. He mentioned that if the CPA might be sharing the data and if i get a negative outcome for the experience and if i still claim it there will be a huge risk whereas if i claim it without assessing there's a good chance of getting the grant. I have mentioned my duties below. Not sure what to do now. really confused since im stuck with 90 points
> 
> •	Balance sheet reconciliation on a monthly basis
> •	Posting of monthly journals and month end journals
> •	Assisting Head of Finance with monthly and year end close off reporting to Headquarters in Graz, Austria
> •	Create monthly Goods and Service Tax report for both Australia and Zealand
> •	Create monthly asset depreciation report for Australia and Zealand.
> •	Assist Head of Finance and Administration with Budgeting and Forecasting for the year.
> •	Check the Business Activity statement with the system accounts before the lodgement.
> •	Create and run the monthly dunning process through the system and prepare monthly overdue receivable report for management and follow-up on unpaid invoices.
> •	Respond to vendor’s inquiries regarding their invoices, remit details, debit/credit balances, account setup in SAP master records and other issues concerning vendor accounts.
> •	Coordinate with Sales and Service team regarding solutions to lift issues on unpaid invoices, short/over payments etc.
> •	Perform other assignments that may, from time to time, be assigned by the Senior Management.
> •	Design and maintain documentation process undertaken such as creating Purchase orders and credit application forms.
> •	Reconcile bank statements with general ledger entries
> •	Creating new assets and maintaining the asset register.
> •	Liaising with financial institutions such as Westpac regarding the overseas funds transfers and payment discrepancies.
> •	Ensuring the supplier ledger is up to date with no discrepancies.
> •	Examining and recording the expenses submitted by employees.
> •	Preparing and maintaining all regular processes in accounts payable.
> •	Process invoices in accordance with established guidelines and procedures.
> •	Review postings before planning the monthly pay run.
> •	Setting up payment runs in the system for the approval of Head of Finance and allocation of accounts paid.
> •	Maintaining customer and supplier’s confidence and protecting operation by keeping financial information confidential.
> •	Monitoring and actioning items in the vendor inboxes for Australia and New Zealand on a timely basis.
> •	Involvement in projects and as hoc duties as delegates by Head of Finance and General Manager.
> •	Participate in yearend stock take.
> •	Liaising with Headquarter in Graz, Austria regarding any discrepancies in the system.
> 
> Thanks heaps!


Everything looks really good here and I believe you will get a positive outcome. However, what is your position title? Because that plays a big part also.


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> Everything looks really good here and I believe you will get a positive outcome. However, what is your position title? Because that plays a big part also.


Thanks for the kind reply. My position is junior accountant


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> SAMYBOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything looks really good here and I believe you will get a positive outcome. However, what is your position title? Because that plays a big part also.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind reply. My position is junior accountant
Click to expand...

100% go for CPA. See no point that you will get a negative outcome.


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> 100% go for CPA. See no point that you will get a negative outcome.


Thanks mate will def. go for it. :clap2:


----------



## Rusiru91

SAMYBOY said:


> 100% go for CPA. See no point that you will get a negative outcome.


Hey mate

Have you done the assessment by yourself or through an agent?


----------



## SAMYBOY

Rusiru91 said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Have you done the assessment by yourself or through an agent?


Hi Mate,

I got it done myself.


----------



## nep2019

Hi guys,

with 95 points in 491 family sponsored, do you think accountant or external auditor will get invite?

with 80 points in 189 I don't see any chance and being in Queensland makes it more difficult.so the only hope will be 491 family sponsored.

appreciate your inputs.


----------



## ankit_smart

There would be no difference in assessment if you get it done through agent or yourself. You just need to ensure all your documents are in order


----------



## andre.rebelo

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the great information shared on the topic.

Please see if you guys can guide me on my situation:

I'm currenly senior manager in the corporate finance practise for a big4. The ocupation that fit the best with my skills is finance manager (STSOL), but i believe i can also be assessed as management accountant (MLTSSL). I wanted to assess on the MLTSSL to help my wife to gain 5 extra points on her submission as Landscape Architect (MLTSSL).

1) In order to give 5 points to my wife i should get assessed in the same occupation list MLTSSL, right?
2) I see it got harder to get a visa as accountant, so if the strategy is to just give extra points to my wife i can assess as accountant, otherwise i should try something else (my points reach 85 points as i'm turning 33 in august)
3) If I apply for 221111 management accountant I compete only with management accountants or 221112 General Accountant too?
4) I see most of you assessed on CPA, is there any reason?

Thanks for helping!


----------



## andre.rebelo

I see most of accountants were assessed by CPA, is there any reason for CPA or I can do it with other autorithies too (CA/IPA)?


----------



## accountant0618

andre.rebelo said:


> I see most of accountants were assessed by CPA, is there any reason for CPA or I can do it with other autorithies too (CA/IPA)?


Yes - immi website mentions these three bodies:

CAANZ
CPAA
IPA

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skill-occupation-list


----------



## Tanveer1987

Hey guys, do you know if accountants are getting invites via 190 from NSW? I know their requirement as candidates require 1 year of experience in NSW. I have currently 8 months of experience as an accountant in NSW. Just wondering if it worth it to get a 1 year experience and apply for 190 as an accountant or to look for 491 options elsewhere ? I have currently 90 points (without the NSW state sponsorship 5 point).

Have been getting too many different information lately. Just wanted to check as I know they don’t have certain timeframe to invite for 190. 


TIA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey guys, do you know if accountants are getting invites via 190 from NSW? I know their requirement as candidates require 1 year of experience in NSW. I have currently 8 months of experience as an accountant in NSW. Just wondering if it worth it to get a 1 year experience and apply for 190 as an accountant or to look for 491 options elsewhere ? I have currently 90 points (without the NSW state sponsorship 5 point).
> 
> Have been getting too many different information lately. Just wanted to check as I know they don’t have certain timeframe to invite for 190.
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 190 NSW round which happened in Jan, there was no reported invites to accountants anywhere on forums or any agents on their FB pages. 

I maybe wrong. 

Cheers


----------



## Rusiru91

Mr. said:


> The 190 NSW round which happened in Jan, there was no reported invites to accountants anywhere on forums or any agents on their FB pages.
> 
> I maybe wrong.
> 
> Cheers


I saw one fb post regarding an accountant with 7 years offshore and 1 year on shore getting the invite .seems nsw invite people only with few years experience


----------



## Mr.

Rusiru91 said:


> I saw one fb post regarding an accountant with 7 years offshore and 1 year on shore getting the invite .seems nsw invite people only with few years experience


I guess that was for November round after the changes because that guy was on this forum as well.


----------



## accountant0618

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hey guys, do you know if accountants are getting invites via 190 from NSW? I know their requirement as candidates require 1 year of experience in NSW. I have currently 8 months of experience as an accountant in NSW. Just wondering if it worth it to get a 1 year experience and apply for 190 as an accountant or to look for 491 options elsewhere ? I have currently 90 points (without the NSW state sponsorship 5 point).
> 
> Have been getting too many different information lately. Just wanted to check as I know they don’t have certain timeframe to invite for 190.
> 
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you finish your first year you will also get an additional 5 points for 189 as well right? That still has a chance to get invited for 189, but might take time.

I really cannot comment on 491 since it wasn't there yet when I did my PR journey. But if it's just 4 months to go, I suggest complete 1 year experience then apply for 190, while waiting for that also explore 491 options. That way your 8 months in NSW will not go to waste. Just my opinion.

Good luck


----------



## andre.rebelo

Thanks you!! But is there a reason why everybody goes with the CPA?


----------



## accountant0618

andre.rebelo said:


> Thanks you!! But is there a reason why everybody goes with the CPA?


No idea 
In my case my schoolmate went with CPAA and got a positive result... So I followed suit!


----------



## Mr.

andre.rebelo said:


> Thanks you!! But is there a reason why everybody goes with the CPA?


What I have seen with people around me CAANZ checks everything thoroughly, whereas CPAA is a bit lenient.

Some people who got it refused by CAANZ, got a positive skill assessment from CPAA.

I got it done from CAANZ and they emailed my director twice asking for explanation on some claims I made regarding my role.

I hope this helps.


----------



## emios88

Mr. said:


> What I have seen with people around me CAANZ checks everything thoroughly, whereas CPAA is a bit lenient.
> 
> Some people who got it refused by CAANZ, got a positive skill assessment from CPAA.
> 
> I got it done from CAANZ and they emailed my director twice asking for explanation on some claims I made regarding my role.
> 
> I hope this helps.


mr.yo?


----------



## Mr.

emios88 said:


> mr.yo?


???


----------



## deepalivg

Hello,
We have applied for 190 visa in ACT under General Accountant. My question is - I think there is a condition to work in ACT in same General Accountant occupation for 2 years. So for any reason, if we can't complete 2 years in same profession, what happens next?
Can anyone shed some light please.
Thank You


----------



## NB

deepalivg said:


> Hello,
> We have applied for 190 visa in ACT under General Accountant. My question is - I think there is a condition to work in ACT in same General Accountant occupation for 2 years. So for any reason, if we can't complete 2 years in same profession, what happens next?
> Can anyone shed some light please.
> Thank You


You have to live and work in ACT for 2 years
It can be in any job not necessarily general accountant only
You can even do your own business
As long as you do not move out of ACT and live or take employment out of ACT, you will be fulfilling the conditions 

Cheers


----------



## sangakkara

Rusiru91 said:


> I saw one fb post regarding an accountant with 7 years offshore and 1 year on shore getting the invite .seems nsw invite people only with few years experience


Hi Rusiru - Are you also waiting for an invitation under accountant category?


----------



## Tanveer1987

Hey guys, do you know if it is very hard to complete a general accountant course from CPA? Thinking about upskilling my partner as a skilled partner ? Any suggestion would be helpful? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

what are the new updates?any accountants who got 491 visa?


----------



## tomzhang

*Suggestion needed*

It would be great if someone can give me some suggestions. I have recently submitted my EOI in Jan, 95 points in 189, 100 points in 190 (NSW). Currently I have 1.5y work experience in a tax firm as an accountiant.

My current 485 Visa is going to expire in Nov, at the current rate, I don't think I will be invited before my visa expires.

Recently, I have joined one of the big 4 as a grad in external audit.

1. I am wondering if there is anyone who has any experience if an auditing grad role can be count as auditing experience or account experience?
2. Would I be better off to use it as accounting or auditing experience?
3. Does anyone know if big 4 offers 407 or 482 visa?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Mr.

Interesting Information released via FOI


----------



## gioexor

Mr. said:


> Interesting Information released via FOI


Looking at your signature
What is the differene between 189 and 190 and what is the +5 in 95+5??
Did you get invited? How long has it been


----------



## Mr.

gioexor said:


> Looking at your signature
> What is the differene between 189 and 190 and what is the +5 in 95+5??
> Did you get invited? How long has it been


State sponsorship points.

and I have not received an invite yet. :fingerscrossed:

My signature has my DOE/EOI


----------



## KengurMark

Hi Guys,

Finally got Invitation for 189 this morning.

DoE: 28/05/2019
Points:95 - General Accountant

I have withdrawn 190 EOI.

Best of luck


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally got Invitation for 189 this morning.
> 
> DoE: 28/05/2019
> Points:95 - General Accountant
> 
> I have withdrawn 190 EOI.
> 
> Best of luck


Congratulations. All the best for you future.

Fill the visa application and party hard after.

Cheers


----------



## KengurMark

Mr. said:


> Congratulations. All the best for you future.
> 
> Fill the visa application and party hard after.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you. Waited 6 years for the invite...


----------



## KKlife

KengurMark said:


> Thank you. Waited 6 years for the invite...


Congratulate. 6 years is a long time. Now you need to focus on completing the application and give yourself a good rest physically and mentally.

Salute to your patience.


----------



## Mr.

KengurMark said:


> Thank you. Waited 6 years for the invite...


at last I guess the wait was worth it.


----------



## thepeninsula

Australia bans all entry of non citizens and non permanent residents. This is unprecedented but necessary I guess.


----------



## Alex Tsai

Dear All,

I am considering to study an Accounting Master course in AUS/ or NZD in next year in order to apply PR in future. (my current Bachelor degree is in finance).

I have been doing some research these days for Accountant occupation ...And I am confused about this requirement from NZD migration laws: " A letter from Chartered Accountants Australia and New Zealand or CPA Australia certifying that the applicant's degree and any further learning meet the benchmark requirements towards CAANZ professional status in New Zealand or CPA Australia membership" 

I am confused what it means by the word "membership" here? Cause as per info on University's website, Profession Accountant Master degree from that university is accredited by CA ANZ, and can meet requirements to become provisional member of CA ANZ, but will not a full member... I am worry if the above mentioned statement means that the benchmark requirements for full member, not provisional member ? And so my Master degree will not satisfy this requirement enough , cannot receive that letter?

Can anyone help to make me clear about this? I am so thankful for any help. Wish you all best luck in your migration plan.


----------



## Yca_12

Hi guys,

I badly needed your advice. My EOI DOE is Feb 2020, 95pts on 189 and 100pts on 190 (NSW). My Grad visa 485 will expire on Sep this year. I claimed 5pts for my onshore work as an AP Officer. I received a negative assessment from CPA, then tried CA and still unsuccessful. I tried to appeal to CA but the result remained unchanged. I have asked them on what grounds did they found my occupation not comparable with the guidelines on Friday and, for now, waiting for their reply.

I found articles online that if the decision of the assessing body will give you lesser points from what you claimed in your EOI, immigration will do their own investigation and if you're lucky, will be awarded the points you need. The assessing bodies say that it is still the immigration who will award the points, but then again, they play a vital role in immigration's decision.

I'm torn on revising my EOI to not claim my work exp, but I believe in good faith that I meet the requirements of General Accountant. Can anyone enlighten me and hopefully advise on the reality of the process?

Is there someone here that received a favorable decision from Immigration after being neglected by the assessing body? Or did not have their occupation assessed and just let immigration took the course?

Thank you so much!!! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## kimberlycheah

Yca_12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I badly needed your advice. My EOI DOE is Feb 2020, 95pts on 189 and 100pts on 190 (NSW). My Grad visa 485 will expire on Sep this year. I claimed 5pts for my onshore work as an AP Officer. I received a negative assessment from CPA, then tried CA and still unsuccessful. I tried to appeal to CA but the result remained unchanged. I have asked them on what grounds did they found my occupation not comparable with the guidelines on Friday and, for now, waiting for their reply.
> 
> I found articles online that if the decision of the assessing body will give you lesser points from what you claimed in your EOI, immigration will do their own investigation and if you're lucky, will be awarded the points you need. The assessing bodies say that it is still the immigration who will award the points, but then again, they play a vital role in immigration's decision.
> 
> I'm torn on revising my EOI to not claim my work exp, but I believe in good faith that I meet the requirements of General Accountant. Can anyone enlighten me and hopefully advise on the reality of the process?
> 
> Is there someone here that received a favorable decision from Immigration after being neglected by the assessing body? Or did not have their occupation assessed and just let immigration took the course?
> 
> Thank you so much!!! Stay safe everyone!




Sorry, but I don’t think you can claim accountant experience points as an AP officer as you need to meet at least 70-80% of the job/duty requirement of an accountant.


----------



## Yca_12

kimberlycheah said:


> Sorry, but I don’t think you can claim accountant experience points as an AP officer as you need to meet at least 70-80% of the job/duty requirement of an accountant.


Hi Kimberly, though I'm an AP Officer, I do more than that. I do reviews, analysis, and technical accounting duties but the focus is more on operational, tax, and audit. It's more than a bookkeeping job. I've interviewed a lot of people and they said that its not about your title, but thee duties and responsibilities you hold in the company. Is that correct?

Thank you!


----------



## kimberlycheah

Yca_12 said:


> Hi Kimberly, though I'm an AP Officer, I do more than that. I do reviews, analysis, and technical accounting duties but the focus is more on operational, tax, and audit. It's more than a bookkeeping job. I've interviewed a lot of people and they said that its not about your title, but thee duties and responsibilities you hold in the company. Is that correct?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi, if your duties are similar to an accountant then I think the reason why CPA & CA gave you negative assessment is because of your job title. Job title is important too, if it is possible, is your employer willing to change your job title?


----------



## Yca_12

kimberlycheah said:


> Hi, if your duties are similar to an accountant then I think the reason why CPA & CA gave you negative assessment is because of your job title. Job title is important too, if it is possible, is your employer willing to change your job title?


I can try to ask my employer. If this is the case uugghh it's a shame! I should have done it from the start. :Cry:


----------



## gioexor

Quick question, do we have to mention our overseas work experince in SOP before joining uni and in skill assessment to claim 5 points later or can we just show your proof later once we get the invite??


----------



## HarryD

Rockstarapaque said:


> Personally speaking, I think you should go for assessment. It adds more weight to your application when you get an invite.
> 
> However, what your agent said is also not false. If your assessment gets rejected, there is a higher probablility that they scrutinize everything while assessing your experience. But that doesn't necessarily means that they will reject your experience on the basis of failed assessment.
> 
> I did mine and got positive assessment from CPA within 9 days. Just match your duties with the ANZSCO 2211 duties provided and you ll be fine.


Hi Rockstarapaque,

I have a friend who's putting together her reference letter and job description for her skills assessment, would you mind sharing your opinion on it as you had a successful outcome.

I'm a bit concerned that her reference letter is a bit light and needs to be a bit more detailed, and some of her job spec on her contract is not on her reference letter.

Previously she undertook more tasks but due to some changes with her company she doesn't do all of them now. 

The reference letter would be more current than her contract which included these tasks so I'm concerned that might affect a positive outcome.

She doesn't want me to post her job spec/details on a forum but I can share it with you or anyone else on here who might be able to offer some advice.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Rockstarapaque

HarryD said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally speaking, I think you should go for assessment. It adds more weight to your application when you get an invite.
> 
> However, what your agent said is also not false. If your assessment gets rejected, there is a higher probablility that they scrutinize everything while assessing your experience. But that doesn't necessarily means that they will reject your experience on the basis of failed assessment.
> 
> I did mine and got positive assessment from CPA within 9 days. Just match your duties with the ANZSCO 2211 duties provided and you ll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rockstarapaque,
> 
> I have a friend who's putting together her reference letter and job description for her skills assessment, would you mind sharing your opinion on it as you had a successful outcome.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that her reference letter is a bit light and needs to be a bit more detailed, and some of her job spec on her contract is not on her reference letter.
> 
> Previously she undertook more tasks but due to some changes with her company she doesn't do all of them now.
> 
> The reference letter would be more current than her contract which included these tasks so I'm concerned that might affect a positive outcome.
> 
> She doesn't want me to post her job spec/details on a forum but I can share it with you or anyone else on here who might be able to offer some advice.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
Click to expand...

Sure bud. Send me a PM of the screenshot if you wish to.

Happy to help.

Cheers


----------



## HarryD

Rockstarapaque said:


> Sure bud. Send me a PM of the screenshot if you wish to.
> 
> Happy to help.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Rockstar,

Thank you! Apologies I didn't get back to you sooner! I was expecting a notification from Expat forum when I received a reply.

At the moment I can't PM as I'm a newbie to the forum, I have to have 5 posts, this is post No.2!

Anyway around this or do I need to make another 3 posts on the forum?!!


----------



## emios88

What’s going on with accountants.Can’t they even expect 491 visa?


----------



## Pvn14

Very tough scenario for accountants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

My freinds are panicking because their graduate visa coming to end with no hope of at least 491 visa


----------



## NB

emios88 said:


> What’s going on with accountants.Can’t they even expect 491 visa?


If they issue 491 to every applicant, there will be more accountants in rural areas then they have businesses and residents

Cheers


----------



## emios88

So the accountants may have to go back?You can’t even get a job offer for 491 with the sheer amount of accountants


----------



## darktranquillity

emios88 said:


> So the accountants may have to go back?You can’t even get a job offer for 491 with the sheer amount of accountants


It is not about going back. There are more Accountants than ever needed in Australia right now. And they're not going to waste invites on Accountants when there are professions who can contribute more to post covid Australia.


----------



## emios88

Looks like accountants are done


----------



## emios88

Seriously where are all the accountants on this group?


----------



## mustafa01

emios88 said:


> Seriously where are all the accountants on this group?


Most of their EOI's/PTE results expired because of tirelessly waiting in the queue. Many have either gone back to their home country or have opted for a different pathway like a student visa in IT/nursing field.


----------



## Piyali

Returning to this thread after a long time, does anyone or any known, received 190 from NSW as accountant?


----------



## uk25

mustafa01 said:


> emios88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously where are all the accountants on this group?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of their EOI's/PTE results expired because of tirelessly waiting in the queue. Many have either gone back to their home country or have opted for a different pathway like a student visa in IT/nursing field.
Click to expand...


There are 1600 accountants at 95 points and 100 accountants at 100 points still active in the system.


----------



## emios88

Anyone received invitation from darwin?


----------



## jontymorgan

Occupation ceilings have been released for 2020/21:

Accountants 1,000
Auditors 1,619

For accountants and auditors the ceilings include visas issued in other skilled visa categories (e.g. company and state/territory visas) so the invites for 189 visas will be much lower that this. Iscah did some research in 2018 which estimated that 50% of the ceiling went to these other visas and 24% of the remaining 189 invites were wasted (invites issued but no application submitted). If this trend continues then when accountants and auditors start getting invited again it looks like only people with 100+ points and a few with older EOIs at 95 points will be invited.


----------



## locomomo

*About the share of ceilings*



jontymorgan said:


> Occupation ceilings have been released for 2020/21:
> 
> Accountants 1,000
> Auditors 1,619
> 
> For accountants and auditors the ceilings include visas issued in other skilled visa categories (e.g. company and state/territory visas) so the invites for 189 visas will be much lower that this. Iscah did some research in 2018 which estimated that 50% of the ceiling went to these other visas and 24% of the remaining 189 invites were wasted (invites issued but no application submitted). If this trend continues then when accountants and auditors start getting invited again it looks like only people with 100+ points and a few with older EOIs at 95 points will be invited.


No. The ceilings for accountants and auditors are not shared with other visa categories, though Occupation Ceilings official page says it's shared. 

Last year, there're 654 accountants invited under 189. On the Occupation Ceilings official page, it's 654 as well. i.e., The numbers of accountant invited under other kind of visas are not counted. Actually, if you check some immi state website, like https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants, they clearly state,

*No occupation ceilings
*
Tasmanian state nominations have no occupation ceilings. Once you are nominated in SkillSelect you can immediately apply for a visa.


----------



## fugitive_4u

locomomo said:


> No. The ceilings for accountants and auditors are not shared with other visa categories, though Occupation Ceilings official page says it's shared.
> 
> Last year, there're 654 accountants invited under 189. On the Occupation Ceilings official page, it's 654 as well. i.e., The numbers of accountant invited under other kind of visas are not counted. Actually, if you check some immi state website, like https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants, they clearly state,
> 
> *No occupation ceilings
> *
> Tasmanian state nominations have no occupation ceilings. Once you are nominated in SkillSelect you can immediately apply for a visa.


This ceiling is only for 2211 and not Auditors. I dont recall seeing this ceiling last year, unless I'm wrong. So you comparing with the past is not relevant,


----------



## emios88

Rip


----------



## emios88

Not a single accountant here


----------



## Mr.

emios88 said:


> Not a single accountant here


Do you have a question ??


----------



## nykz94

Mr. said:


> Do you have a question ??


Not the OP, but just like to ask.
Is there any hope for accountant with 95 points at the moment? I've just turned 25 so now I have 95 points, DOE: 08/09/20. Getting really tired of all this waiting now...


----------



## locomomo

nykz94 said:


> Not the OP, but just like to ask.
> Is there any hope for accountant with 95 points at the moment? I've just turned 25 so now I have 95 points, DOE: 08/09/20. Getting really tired of all this waiting now...


No hope. The occupation ceilings of accountant this year is 1k. There're more than 2k 95p accountants waiting.


----------



## Mr.

nykz94 said:


> Not the OP, but just like to ask.
> Is there any hope for accountant with 95 points at the moment? I've just turned 25 so now I have 95 points, DOE: 08/09/20. Getting really tired of all this waiting now...


The best option for you would be to move to NSW regional and work in your occupation.
and then work on getting 491.

Waiting with 95 points with an EOI which is of 2020 is a waste of time.

People with EOI of July 2019 are waiting so you getting an invite is highly unlikely in the current scenario.

Cheers


----------



## nykz94

Mr. said:


> The best option for you would be to move to NSW regional and work in your occupation.
> and then work on getting 491.
> 
> Waiting with 95 points with an EOI which is of 2020 is a waste of time.
> 
> People with EOI of July 2019 are waiting so you getting an invite is highly unlikely in the current scenario.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah, I was planning to do that but Regional NSW just stopped accepting accountants for the time being. At least I'm onshore so hopefully that should give me a slight edge over offshore candidates..
It is quite distressful that there's no other way to increase our points... I'd have to wait until 2022 to get the extra 5 points for 3 year experience.


----------



## Mr.

nykz94 said:


> Yeah, I was planning to do that but Regional NSW just stopped accepting accountants for the time being. At least I'm onshore so hopefully that should give me a slight edge over offshore candidates..
> It is quite distressful that there's no other way to increase our points... I'd have to wait until 2022 to get the extra 5 points for 3 year experience.


But the last 491 pre invite which happened in July was really good. 

A lot of accountants living in NSW regional got invited and now they are sorted for the next 5 years. 

Since they were working in there field, it wont be difficult for them to earn the threshold income as well.

So look into this option seriously and work towards it as soon as possible. 

The next regional pre invite round is excpected around Nov 2020 or early 2021 

Hope this helps


----------



## emios88

Aren’t all those 491 invites are family sponsored?No state invites were given


----------



## nykz94

Thanks Mr. ! Wish us all the best.


----------



## emios88

Poor accountants


----------



## Tanveer1987

Guys, I have received an offer from Bendigo, Victoria as an accountant (SMSF). They are offering my a package of $55k inclusive superannuation. My questions are:

1. Will SMSF accountant will be a problem while applying for 491 visa?
2. In regards to 491 rule, the salary has to be $53,900. Is it with super or wihtout super? 

Would be great if you can help me with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nykz94

1. No problem, as long as the jobs duties and responsibilities match CPA requirements for skilled employment, you can use it as experience.
2. Before super. You need to show an income of more than $53,900 on your income tax assessement for three years. $55k super inclusive would be around $49k salary before tax. Take the offer if it is better than your current job, you can do odd jobs with your ABN later to boost your income and meet the requirement.


----------



## Tanveer1987

nykz94 said:


> 1. No problem, as long as the jobs duties and responsibilities match CPA requirements for skilled employment, you can use it as experience.
> 2. Before super. You need to show an income of more than $53,900 on your income tax assessement for three years. $55k super inclusive would be around $49k salary before tax. Take the offer if it is better than your current job, you can do odd jobs with your ABN later to boost your income and meet the requirement.



Was thinking the same bro. Just waiting for 5th October announcement to see what changes are there. I told them I would be able to join in 2nd week of October. Fingers crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Doubtfire

Any updates guys?


----------



## Mr.

*Update:*


----------



## emios88




----------



## emios88

Any updates?


----------



## Mr.

No


----------



## emios88

Anyone got 491visa?


----------



## Mr.

emios88 said:


> Anyone got 491visa?





emios88 said:


> Looks like accountants are done





emios88 said:


> Poor accountants





emios88 said:


> Poor accountants





emios88 said:


> So the accountants may have to go back?You can’t even get a job offer for 491 with the sheer amount of accountants





emios88 said:


> Rip


----------



## shanayaaa

Hi Everyone,

Can anyone here help me with my doubts

Background: I need to help my partner with 10 points. I am already done with my PTE and got 7 bands in each. So I have covered half of my journey. I have to get another 5 points for which I have to get my skill assessment. I have done my BBA and MBA finance from Pune university. I am really clueless on how to proceed with things though I have tried to search things before asking for help.

1) Will I get a positive assessment on basis of my education ( assuming all subjects are cleared )

2) If I get 5 points just on education assessment or Job assessment is mandatory( I am not keen on that since profile is a bit different)

3) There are two subjects ( Financial Accounting & Reporting & Financial Management) which I think can be out of syllabus, if I had to give these then how can i appear.

4) What is the format of submitting the syllabus if I go ahead with the assessment.


----------



## Mr.

shanayaaa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Can anyone here help me with my doubts
> 
> Background: I need to help my partner with 10 points. I am already done with my PTE and got 7 bands in each. So I have covered half of my journey. I have to get another 5 points for which I have to get my skill assessment. I have done my BBA and MBA finance from Pune university. I am really clueless on how to proceed with things though I have tried to search things before asking for help.
> 
> 1) Will I get a positive assessment on basis of my education ( assuming all subjects are cleared )
> 
> 2) If I get 5 points just on education assessment or Job assessment is mandatory( I am not keen on that since profile is a bit different)
> 
> 3) There are two subjects ( Financial Accounting & Reporting & Financial Management) which I think can be out of syllabus, if I had to give these then how can i appear.
> 
> 4) What is the format of submitting the syllabus if I go ahead with the assessment.


1. Assuming all subjects cleared - yes you will 
2. Only education assessment is needed 
3. You can do it through CPA or IPA and also through some college
4. Please have a look on the respective websites, they provide detailed info:






Migration to Australia | CPA Australia


CPA Australia’s migration assessment service will determine if your skills meet the Department of Home Affairs’ standards when applying for a visa. Learn more.




www.cpaaustralia.com.au













Migration skills assessment


Migrating to Australia or New Zealand? CA ANZ is approved by the Department of Home Affairs & New Zealand Immigration to conduct skills assessments for accounting occupations.




www.charteredaccountantsanz.com










Migration Assessments







www.publicaccountants.org.au





Cheers


----------



## shanayaaa

Mr. said:


> 1. Assuming all subjects cleared - yes you will
> 2. Only education assessment is needed
> 3. You can do it through CPA or IPA and also through some college
> 4. Please have a look on the respective websites, they provide detailed info:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration to Australia | CPA Australia
> 
> 
> CPA Australia’s migration assessment service will determine if your skills meet the Department of Home Affairs’ standards when applying for a visa. Learn more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cpaaustralia.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration skills assessment
> 
> 
> Migrating to Australia or New Zealand? CA ANZ is approved by the Department of Home Affairs & New Zealand Immigration to conduct skills assessments for accounting occupations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.charteredaccountantsanz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migration Assessments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.publicaccountants.org.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Thank you so much for the details.

I went down through the links but could not find any article where IPA can provide for foundation courses.
Also, IPA or CPA who has a better or likely chances of Positive assessment, and if suppose I can give from both CPA and IPA then the foundation exams are of same difficulty? or is any one preferred over the other ( Eg: in PTE vs IELTS, we can get 90 in PTE but in IELTS its impossible/very difficult)

Also, apologies for asking this again that just on the basis of qualification assessment can i claim 5 points for my partner. Actually I got mixed response on this which further confused me.

Thank you in advan


----------



## Mr.

shanayaaa said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for the details.
> 
> I went down through the links but could not find any article where IPA can provide for foundation courses.
> Also, IPA or CPA who has a better or likely chances of Positive assessment, and if suppose I can give from both CPA and IPA then the foundation exams are of same difficulty? or is any one preferred over the other ( Eg: in PTE vs IELTS, we can get 90 in PTE but in IELTS its impossible/very difficult)
> 
> Also, apologies for asking this again that just on the basis of qualification assessment can i claim 5 points for my partner. Actually I got mixed response on this which further confused me.
> 
> Thank you in advan


In your case positive assessment should be pretty straight forward as you need to provide them as much detail in relation to you Bachelors and Masters Degree. so IPA or CPA should not make a difference.

I think you can, have a look here Who can claim partner skills points? - Australian Migration Agents and Immigration Lawyers Melbourne | SeekVisa

Cheers


----------



## Piyali

Hello Accountants!

Does anyone know or heard that any accountant got NSW 190 this financial year? 
I know situation is very dire for accountants but still if some one with 3 year or 5 year experience got 190 invitation?


----------



## Mr.

Piyali said:


> Hello Accountants!
> 
> Does anyone know or heard that any accountant got NSW 190 this financial year?
> I know situation is very dire for accountants but still if some one with 3 year or 5 year experience got 190 invitation?


No, invitation was reported for accountants this year since NSW released the updated critical occupation list.

Hopefully something chages after the July especially for people with experience 🤞

Cheers


----------



## vpan19

Hi Guys,

I am in quite a dilemma at the moment. Would appreciate any feedback on my situation.

Currently sitting at 100 points for accountant(general). I updated my EOI from 95 to 100 on Jan 2021. NAATI, PY, PTE (9) with 3 years of experience assessed by CPA. 

Recently, ISCAH shared a post in relation to the current backlog for occupations as of 30 MARCH 2021. It shows accountant(general) at around 530 applications. Considering that I Lodged mine in Jan and there might be some bogus application. I am contemplating that I might be somewhere around the 200-300 application mark.

Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invite. My visa expires at the end of OCT 2021? and are there any other options I should consider. I reside in VIC at the moment.

Many Thanks

V


----------



## NB

vpan19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am in quite a dilemma at the moment. Would appreciate any feedback on my situation.
> 
> Currently sitting at 100 points for accountant(general). I updated my EOI from 95 to 100 on Jan 2021. NAATI, PY, PTE (9) with 3 years of experience assessed by CPA.
> 
> Recently, ISCAH shared a post in relation to the current backlog for occupations as of 30 MARCH 2021. It shows accountant(general) at around 530 applications. Considering that I Lodged mine in Jan and there might be some bogus application. I am contemplating that I might be somewhere around the 200-300 application mark.
> 
> Do you guys think I have a chance of getting an invite. My visa expires at the end of OCT 2021? and are there any other options I should consider. I reside in VIC at the moment.
> 
> Many Thanks
> 
> V


Gone are those days when one could do some basic calculations on chances of invite under 189
Now 189 is also so selective, that no one can predict which anzsco codes will be invited in the forthcoming rounds and what will be their cutoff
You just have to wait and see what happens 
190 is anyways unpredictable and more so in case of VIC as they are extremely choosy
Cheers


----------



## vpan19

NB said:


> Gone are those days when one could do some basic calculations on chances of invite under 189
> Now 189 is also so selective, that no one can predict which anzsco codes will be invited in the forthcoming rounds and what will be their cutoff
> You just have to wait and see what happens
> 190 is anyways unpredictable and more so in case of VIC as they are extremely choosy
> Cheers


Thank you NB. Future looks quite bleak for accountants atm to be honest.


----------



## vpan19

Hi guys,

Another quick question. Do accountants have an opportunity to apply for 491 ACT - under the Canberra matrix? I can see that they still have accounting general on their critical list.

Is it worth relocating to Canberra to apply for 491? Has someone applied before? What was the process like?

Thanks 

V


----------



## shanayaaa

Mr. said:


> In your case positive assessment should be pretty straight forward as you need to provide them as much detail in relation to you Bachelors and Masters Degree. so IPA or CPA should not make a difference.
> 
> I think you can, have a look here Who can claim partner skills points? - Australian Migration Agents and Immigration Lawyers Melbourne | SeekVisa
> 
> Cheers



Hi Forgot to ask one important question:

Can she appear for exams of CPA subjects from INDIA, else it would be of no use..

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mr.

Yes


----------



## shanayaaa

Mr. said:


> Yes


Can you please guide how to do tht?? I heard its through Pearson.


----------



## Mr.

shanayaaa said:


> Can you please guide how to do tht?? I heard its through Pearson.








Contact us – India | CPA Australia


Our India-based team is here to assist with any general enquiries. Click here to view our contact information.




www.cpaaustralia.com.au


----------



## Piyali

Hi Accountants!

Hope it helps people in similar situation
One of my close friend received 491 invitation yesterday from RDA Central Coast. he is living in central coast from last one year. He never worked in his occupation ( accountant general) and has 100 points including nomination. There is still hope for hardworking people out there.


----------



## Mr.

Piyali said:


> Hi Accountants!
> 
> Hope it helps people in similar situation
> One of my close friend received 491 invitation yesterday from RDA Central Coast. he is living in central coast from last one year. He never worked in his occupation ( accountant general) and has 100 points including nomination. There is still hope for hardworking people out there.


Hi Piyali,

Do you know when did he apply and in which sector was he working ??

Thanks


----------



## Piyali

Mr. said:


> Hi Piyali,
> 
> Do you know when did he apply and in which sector was he working ??
> 
> Thanks


He is working in Aldi from last 2 years. He applied 2 months ago.









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.

Piyali said:


> He is working in Aldi from last 2 years. He applied 2 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


That is good to hear. 

Thank you


----------



## Piyali

Finally! Accounting will be added to PMSOL soon along with 22 other occupation. Hopefully we will see some invites next year.








More skilled workers now eligible to have visas to Australia fast-tracked


Chefs, civil engineers and software programmers are among skilled occupations that will have their visa applications prioritised by the Australian government.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## Mr.

Piyali said:


> Finally! Accounting will be added to PMSOL soon along with 22 other occupation. Hopefully we will see some invites next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More skilled workers now eligible to have visas to Australia fast-tracked
> 
> 
> Chefs, civil engineers and software programmers are among skilled occupations that will have their visa applications prioritised by the Australian government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sbs.com.au


Fingers Crossed


----------



## Tanveer1987

Hi guys,
I have been able to get a job offer as an SMSF Accountant and Auditor in Perth and currently in the process of accepting the offer. Just wondering if any of you can just give a quick thought about the Job description of my role as I wanted to apply as a general accountant 190/491:
The Job Description my potential employer mentioned is below:

Preparation of annual financial accounts and tax returns for Self-Managed Super Fund (SMSF)
Preparation of SMSF audit files for director review
Consider and implement taxation planning for tax minimisation
Preparation of BAS, IAS and TBAR returns
Process transactions for Trustees, benefits transfers, contributions, and benefits payments
Review taxation notices and prepare correspondence to clients
Liaising with the ATO and other government bodies regarding client matter
Acting in the employer’s best interests at all times
Implement Employer business plans
Carrying out such lawful directions as given by the Employer
Reporting to and being accountable to persons nominated from time to time by the Employer
Identify, research, and resolve issues associated with client work
Supporting management and staff
Some management and ownership of relationships with clients and other stakeholders of our SMSF client base.
Kindly let me know what do u guys think abt it?

Thanks


----------



## sangakkara

Tanveer1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have been able to get a job offer as an SMSF Accountant and Auditor in Perth and currently in the process of accepting the offer. Just wondering if any of you can just give a quick thought about the Job description of my role as I wanted to apply as a general accountant 190/491:
> The Job Description my potential employer mentioned is below:
> 
> Preparation of annual financial accounts and tax returns for Self-Managed Super Fund (SMSF)
> Preparation of SMSF audit files for director review
> Consider and implement taxation planning for tax minimisation
> Preparation of BAS, IAS and TBAR returns
> Process transactions for Trustees, benefits transfers, contributions, and benefits payments
> Review taxation notices and prepare correspondence to clients
> Liaising with the ATO and other government bodies regarding client matter
> Acting in the employer’s best interests at all times
> Implement Employer business plans
> Carrying out such lawful directions as given by the Employer
> Reporting to and being accountable to persons nominated from time to time by the Employer
> Identify, research, and resolve issues associated with client work
> Supporting management and staff
> Some management and ownership of relationships with clients and other stakeholders of our SMSF client base.
> Kindly let me know what do u guys think abt it?
> 
> Thanks



Congratulations on your job offer. Can I kindly ask how did you manage to get this job offer without PR?


----------



## Tanveer1987

I have been working in this sector for the last 2 years. About getting a job without PR - if you have full time work permit they will offer you a job. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emios88

anyone got 491 or 190 lately?


----------

